# Current Listening Vol VI



## Taggart

Current Listening Vol VI

A new thread for the same subject matter.

The previous thread, Current Listening Vol V, has become another huge file and slow to load. Since this particular thread is the most popular one on the site, we have created this new volume to continue posting.

Taggart,
Senior Moderator

Links to previous Current Listening threads:
Current Listening Vol I
Current Listening Vol II
Current Listening Vol III
Current Listening Vol IV
Current Listening Vol V


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Carl Maria von Weber - *Trio For Piano, Flute & Cello
Vadim Sakharov, piano; Irena Grafenauer, flute; Clemens Hagen, cello.


----------



## Jacck

*Holst - Choral Symphony*
London Philharmonic Orchestra 
Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Enthusiast

Listening to the Buchbinder and Harnoncourt Brahms second concerto yesterday, left me wanting to hear their take on the first concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Sonatas for Violin and Piano opp. 29 & 36a

Ingolf Turban (violin), Ilja Scheps (piano)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just finished the first album. Sounded good to me! Spotify managed to suggest another recording when that one finished. The vocal one is fantastic!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I suppose Cluytens's Ravel recordings have now been superseded, but they were very well thought of in their day and still sound good.

This is an early Japanese transfer to CD.


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 2

Federico Colli (piano)

In this collection of Scarlatti's keyboard sonatas, Colli disdains the traditional same-key pairings, his own focusing instead on contrast, thus brilliantly illuminating each work's uniqueness.... - Sunday Times, 9th February 2020 More…


----------



## Bourdon

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thanks, Taggart.

Continuing with György Ligeti - various works part six this afternoon.

_Der Sommer_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1989):
_Mysteries of the Macabre_ - three arias from the opera _Le Grand Macabre_, arr. for coloratura soprano and ensemble [Texts: György Ligeti/Michael Meschke] (1974-77 - arr. 1991):










Sonata for solo viola (1991-94):



_Mysteries of the Macabre_ - three arias from the opera _Le Grand Macabre_, arr. for trumpet and chamber orchestra (1974-77 - arr. 1991):
Violin Concerto (1992):
_Hamburg Concerto_ for horn and chamber orchestra with four obligato natural horns (1998-99 - rev. 2003):
_Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel_ [With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles] - cycle of seven songs for mezzo-soprano and four percussionists [Texts: Sándor Weöres] (2000):



_Études pour piano: book one_ - six pieces (1985):
_Études pour piano: book two_ - eight etudes (1988-94):
_White on White_ - piece from _Études pour piano: book three_ (1995-2001):


----------



## Dimace

New thread, new beginning, same great quality.

Please, allow me, to start my participation to the new era with a recording of superlative quality:* Greatest, BSO under Munch, Heifetz and Violinkonzert in D op.61. * (RCA, 1xLP, Germany)

This is a killing combination and certainly belongs among the 5 best recordings of this Meisterwerk. (bargain to affordable or more, depending on LP condition)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Rothko Chapel. William Winant, Karen Rosenak, David Abel, UC Berkeley Chamber Choir under Philip Brett. First post in the new thread, first page!


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you kindly,I knew you have an impeccable taste


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> Thank you kindly,I knew you have an impeccable taste





Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> Cantatas


I knew this was coming. :lol:


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Taggart said:


> Current Listening Vol VI
> 
> A new thread for the same subject matter.
> 
> The previous thread, Current Listening Vol V, has become another huge file and slow to load. Since this particular thread is the most popular one on the site, we have created this new volume to continue posting.
> 
> Taggart,
> Senior Moderator


I was wondering when a new one would be created... good stuff!


----------



## eljr

I have been giving this new release many listens. I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Organ Symphony & Poulenc: Organ Concerto

Iveta Apkalina (organ)

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Trio Sonata No.1 in E-flat major, BWV525. Helmut Walcha, on the Grosse Orgel der St. Laurenskerk in Alkmaar. Good to be exploring and enjoying some of Bach's organ music, at last. For several reasons I have been delaying getting into them. I have a 6 CD Ton Koopman Bach organ music box right here on my desk in front of me but I haven't put on any of it yet, the main reason being that I am intimidated. That's a ton of organ music!


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


How the FFFF you found this treasure? I'm looking for it more than 30 years! Awesome!


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Trio Sonata No.1 in E-flat major, BWV525. Helmut Walcha, on the Grosse Orgel der St. Laurenskerk in Alkmaar. Good to be exploring and enjoying some of Bach's organ music, at last. For several reasons I have been delaying getting into them. I have a 6 CD Ton Koopman Bach organ music box right here on my desk in front of me but I haven't put on any of it yet, the main reason being that I am intimidated. That's a ton of organ music!


Walcha: The Richter der Orgel & Kirchenorgel! Great-great-great organist who always makes the difference. Bravo!


----------



## eljr

dimace said:


> how the ffff you found this treasure? I'm looking for it more than 30 years! Awesome!


rotflmao!!

................


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> How the FFFF you found this treasure? I'm looking for it more than 30 years! Awesome!


It's for connoisseurs only


----------



## Duncan

*Solti: The Complete Chicago Recordings*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti*

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'*

*Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mozart's early string quartets


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No.4 in A minor, op.63. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. Something in this symphony has clicked with me recently. It's a masterpiece, easily one of Sibelius' best, alongside the 5th and the 7th. Karajan's performance is like a torch lighting the way through a dark place.


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Schumann: Piano Trios, Vol. 1

Kungsbacka Piano Trio

Fantasiestücke in A minor for Piano Trio, Op. 88
Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80


----------



## canouro

*Shostakovich - The 15 Symphonies*

Symphony No. 13 in B flat minor, Op. 113 (Babi Yar)
Symphony No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 70
Symphony No. 14 for soprano, bass, strings & percussion, Op. 135

_Gennady Rozhdestvensky, USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 130998


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

A Sea Symphony (Symphony No. 1)
The Lark Ascending, Romance for violin and orchestra

Sarah Fox, soprano
Mark Stone, baritone
James Ehnes, violin

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Andrew Manze, conductor

2018


----------



## starthrower

A friend of mine turned me onto this one. Available on New World Records by Christian Badea/Columbus Symphony recording of Nos. 8 & 9.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Stabat Mater

Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, Dalmacio Gonzalez & Ruggero Raimondi

Philharmonia Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas 'Moonlight', 'Pastorale', & 'Waldstein' - Artur Schnabel.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Rossini: Stabat Mater
> 
> Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, Dalmacio Gonzalez & Ruggero Raimondi
> 
> Philharmonia Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini.


what a good idea! :tiphat:


----------



## sbmonty

Bartók Piano Concerto No. 3 this morning.


----------



## Enthusiast

sbmonty said:


> Bartók Piano Concerto No. 3 this morning.


Strangely, this morning on BBC's Radio 3 there was a critical survey of recordings of the Bartok 3rd and if I caught the result correctly it was this one (Bavouzet) that won.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Another new release of Chopin Piano Concerto 1 and 2. Not sure if it brings anything new to the table, or should I say keyboard, I am giving it a listen though.

UPDATE:
Having listened to this, i thought i would go back to my old trusted recording and compared on the #1 and guess which i liked the most?


----------



## Enthusiast

My current favourite Schubert Octet.


----------



## canouro

*Liszt - Piano Works*
Années De Pèlerinage (Première Année - Suisse)
Venezia E Napoli
Les Jeux D'Eau À La VIlla D'Este (No. 4 Of Années De Pèlerinage, Troisiéme Année)
Bénédiction De Dieu Dans La Solitude (No. 3 Of Harmonies Poétiques Et Religieuses)
Ballade No. 2 In B Minor

_Jorge Bolet ‎_


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Piano Sonatas 2, 24, 32, 46*
Sviatoslav Richter (live)

24 and 32 are flat-out amazing. The other two are also played well, but I just didn't have the same level of connection to them.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 3


----------



## SONNET CLV

One of the great things about 2020 is that it's the 250th year since Beethoven's birth, a cause to celebrate. Another great thing about the year is that it is a Leap Year and thus has an extra day for that Beethoven celebration. (After all, one can never get enough time for Beethoven! But 2020 gives us a bit of a head on that, eh?)

Pondering what to listen to on this "extra" day of the 250th year, I decided to look up the 29th Opus of the master and found it is his Quintet in C, a work I have not turned to on any regular basis. And so, today, I start my listening sessions with a recording of that Beethoven Quintet, here played by the Tokyo Quartet with Pinchas Zukerman along for the ride on viola.









Happy Leap Day, all.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another early Villa Lobos symphony.


----------



## Jacck

*Holst - The Cloud Messenger Op. 30*
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus 
Richard Hickox, Della Jones


----------



## millionrainbows

Oh hell yes!

Gary Graffman's sound can be heard in Lang Lang's technique, since he taught him at the Curtis Institute. This method, among other things, is the aspect which attracts me most to Graffman's playing, and regardless of what you think of Lang Lang (I'm sympathetic, minus the Liberace-like gestures), is what I hear in Lang Lang as well. This is a thing more known to the Chinese, which is "chi energy."

In Graffman, I hear a tremedous amount of 'chi' energy in the way he attacks the piano. This was my first vinyl exposure to Graffman, and I've had to wait for this "Complete RCA and Columbia Albums" 24-CD box set to get this recording, my favorite. He sounds so modern, and is perfect for Prokofiev.

Rock and rolling, pants-leg-flapping virtuosity! Play it LOUD!


----------



## D Smith

Current listening today

For Saturday Symphony Haydn: Symphony No. 71. Dorati.










Grieg: Piano Concerto, Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3.Nikolai Lugansky, Kent Nagano, Deutsches Symphonie Orchester. Tour de force performances and a favourite disc. Recommended.










Poulenc: Stabat Mater. Barbara Hendricks, Georges Prêtre, Michel Tranchant, Orchestre national de France & Radio France Chorus & Nouvel Orchestre. Yes, sometimes my choices are influenced by TC Current listening. This is my favourite recording of this.










Bruckner: Masses. Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Etc.; Eugen Jochum: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.










Hieronymus Praetorius: Motets in 8, 10, 12, 16 & 20 Parts. David Skinner, Alamire, His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts & Stephen Farr. Gorgeous, sprititual singing. Recommended.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening for me. Enjoyed this one very much.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - Kent Tritle leading Musica Sacra in contemporary choral works:









this choir is incredibly precise

Currently - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Vytautas Miskinis:









lovely music performed by a wonderful choir


----------



## Dimace

Dulova Harps On said:


> First time listening for me. Enjoyed this one very much.
> 
> View attachment 131010


*Cherubini is VERY GOOD all around composer.* He isn't participating a lot to our presentations and this is unfair for such a great personality of the music. I hope to see more of him. Bravo for this post!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Listening to this would he have been better than Mahler or/and Bruckner. Who knows? But a super version of the works


----------



## canouro

*Liszt ‎- Complete Tone Poems Volume 1*

Ce Qu'on Entend Sur La Montagne
Tasso, Lamento E Trionfo
Les Préludes
Orpheus
Prometheus
Mazeppa
Festklänge

_London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink_


----------



## Zama

Really a nice session with this:


----------



## Merl

New thread so an old fave of mine....

Inspired by a chat with another member


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joachim Raff

Merl said:


> New thread so an old fave of mine....
> 
> Inspired by a chat with another member
> 
> Wonder who this could be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fabulous disc and the Music to the tragedy Bernhard von Weimar, WoO. 17 is another gem


----------



## Merl

Joachim Raff said:


> Merl said:
> 
> 
> 
> New thread so an old fave of mine....
> 
> Inspired by a chat with another member
> 
> Wonder who this could be?
> 
> View attachment 131016
> 
> 
> This is a fabulous disc and the Music to the tragedy Bernhard von Weimar, WoO. 17 is another gem
> 
> 
> 
> Some bloke from the other side of the Pennines. Seems a nice enough chap.
Click to expand...


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*James Dillon: The Book of Elements* Noriko Kawai (piano) on NMC

The second disc from this set (I listened to the first disc yesterday). This features Books four and five.

I don't count myself as an expert on contemporary piano music, and am trying to think what other composers piano music this reminds me of. Te closest I can come up with is Messiaen. It certainly works on me in a similar manner. It holds my attention and seems to have a similar internal logic even if I can't entirely fathom it.


----------



## haydnguy

*Bach*

1) Chaconne from Violin Partita No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1004 (trans. Ferruccio Busoni)
2) Italian Concerto in F Major, BWV 971

*Scarlatti*

1) Seven Sonatas

*Baldassarre Galuppi*

1) Presto in B flat major
2) Sonata V In C major

Arturo Michelangeli, piano


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 32*
Artur Schnabel, piano

For quite some time, I've tried to understand why everyone says Schnabel was so great. Trying my hardest to understand what he's trying to say in his interpretations. Either way, always a pleasure to hear this last and most mystically sublime of Beethoven's sonatas.


----------



## Rambler

*John Corigliano & Virgil Thomson* Philippe Quint (violin) and William Wolfram (piano) on Naxos








Here we have -
John Corigliano : 
- The Red Violin Caprices (for solo violin) dating from 2002
- Sonata for Violin and Piano dating from 1963
Virgil Thomson :
- Three Portraits dating from 1944
- Five Ladies dating from 1983
- Eight Portraits dating from 1928 - 1940

Pleasing (rather than challenging - for the listener). The Red Violin Caprices certainly are derived from a 1990's film score for which John Corigliano won an Oscar. Quite 'traditional' sounding music for a composition year of 2002.


----------



## eljr

CD 1


----------



## 13hm13

Salomon Jadassohn - Symphony No.4 in C-minor, Op.101 (1889) ...

on this:


----------



## 13hm13

Sigmund von Hausegger
(1872-1948) Natursymphonie | "Symphony of Nature" für großes Orchester und Schlußchor the WDR Köln Rundfunkchor • the WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln to Ari Rasilainen, Dirigent


----------



## HenryPenfold

Have never knowingly heard even a note of Sigmund von Hausegger's music.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My recent listening over the last 2 days;

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.1 & Triumphlied (for Four Hands)*
Silke-Thora Matthies & Christian Köhn (Piano)

*Robert Schumann Symphonies Nos.1 & 2*
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia 
*
Erich Wolfgang Korngold: Schauspiel Overture, Märchenbilder, Moderato/Act 1 from Der Schneemann) and the Prelude & Carnival Music from Violanta*
Matthias Bamert & the BBC Philharmony

Actual Current Listening:
*Erich Wolfgang Korngold - The String Quartets*
The Doric String Quartet


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


tonight is more of a Led Zeppelin night, to me.


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":








24/96 FLAC


----------



## Rogerx

*Frédéric François Chopin ( 1 March 1810 - 17 October 1849)*



Chopin: Piano Concertos

Christian Zacharias (piano)

Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne


----------



## Rmathuln

*Prokofiev: Cinderella Suite I Op. 107*
Orchestre de Paris
Semyon Bychkov, cond. 1992


----------



## Rogerx

Theile: Passio Domini nostri Jesu Christi Matthäuspassion (St. Matthew Passion)

Weser-Renaissance, Manfred Cordes

The multifaceted richness of Theile's compositional artistry is especially reflected in his St. Matthew Passion published in Lübeck in 1673. In it, elements of the traditional church style are combined with progressive techniques of dramatic narration and meditative reflection in song. In their subtle emotionality, expressed both in the leading of the voice parts and in the design of the instrumental ritornellos, the arias and canzonettas invite listeners to engage in personal, highly emotional contemplation of the Biblical events, very much in the spirit of the Pietistic currents that were taking shape. While most listeners will be familiar with the accompaniment of the words of Christ by stringed instruments from the passions of JJ.S Bach, the accompaniment of the Evangelist's narrative with gambas in Theile's Passion produces an entirely new, different effect.


----------



## Rogerx

Draeseke: Chamber Works

Andreas Grünkorn (cello), Mathias Wollong (violin), Birgitta Wollenweber (piano), Felix Schwartz (viola)

Breuninger Quartett, Solistenensemble Berlin

Draeseke: String Quintet in F Major, Op. 77
Draeseke: Piano Quintet, Op. 48
Draeseke: Scene, Op. 69


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Die Schopfung - Bavarian RS Orchestra & Chorus, Camilla Tilling (soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor) Hanno Muller-Brachmann (bass-baritone), Bernard Haitink.

A live recording - the highlight for me, apart from Haitink's conducting, was the very fine singing of Camilla Tilling - a soprano who's name is new to me.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 & Grosse Fuge in B flat major

Guarneri Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Anne-Sophie Mutter lets her hair down in a programme of violin pops. The playing on this disc is simply staggering.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Evocations

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev

Barber: Nocturne, Op. 33
Chopin: Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantaisie-Impromptu'
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Chopin: Rondo in C major for two pianos, Op. 73
Chopin: Rondo in C major, Op. 73
Chopin: Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2
Grieg: Moods, Op. 73
Grieg: Studie 'Hommage à Chopin' (No. 5 from Moods, Op. 73)
Mompou: Variations sur un theme de Chopin
Schumann: Carnaval, Op. 9
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72
Tchaikovsky: Un poco di Chopin (No. 15 from Morceaux, Op. 72)

BBC Music Magazine Christmas 2017

In this work, Trifonov staves off potential sentimentality and produces - as usual - an exquisite tone…Some listeners will undoubtedly miss the epic nature of the original orchestration, but Pletnev's version is a welcome - and well executed - experiment…The more unusual Chopin-related pieces…are the icing on a Bake Off-worthy cake.

Gramophone Magazine October 2017

By and large, Pletnev's scoring is unobtrusive and does not overly distract, though the woodwind ensemble at the opening of the finale sounds like Chopin hijacked by Tchaikovsky. One thing is constant throughout and that is the sublimely wonderful sound Trifonov produces right throughout the register.

The Guardian 9th November 2017

Around the concertos, Trifonov places other early Chopin - a truly exceptional account of the Variations on Là ci darem la Mano...There's a glittering set of Mompou variations, Barber's Nocturne, a Grieg study and a Tchaikovsky miniature, all played with predictable faultless brilliance.

New York Times 13th December 2017

Do we need another recording of Chopin's piano concertos? Well, we need this one, because Mr. Trifonov plays them magnificently; because of illuminating chamber-orchestra arrangements by Mikhail Pletnev, who conducts; and because of Chopin-inspired works by Grieg, Barber and others that join.


----------



## Eramire156

*Yesterdays listening*

_*Benjamin Britten
String Quartet no.1 in D major, op.25
String Quartet no.2 in C major, op.36
Three Divertimenti









Maggini String Quartet *_

and course some Beethoven

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.15 in A minor, op.132









Fitzwilliam String Quartet *


----------



## Eramire156

*First CD of the day*

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Sonatas op.120, no.1 in F minor & no.2 in E flat major 









Michel Portal
Georges Pludermacher*


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":
> 
> View attachment 131030
> 
> 24/96 FLAC


cok guzel!

.........


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Waltzes (Tharaud)


----------



## eljr

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2014


----------



## Biwa

Erich Wolfgang Korngold:
String sextet in D major, Op. 10
Piano quintet in E major, Op. 15

camerata freden


----------



## Enthusiast

A couple of days ago it was one of Buchbinder's recordings - the one with Harnoncourt - and today I have gone back to the Fleisher and Szell recording, which is quite different. Brahms 2nd piano concerto:









It's an endlessly fascinating work and I think I'll listen to a couple more accounts in the coming days.


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Fantaisie Norvégienne/ Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21/ Violin Concerto in F major, Op. 20

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)

Granada City Orchestra, Kees Bakels.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Chorale Partita, Sei gegrüsset, Jesu gütig, BWV768. Helmut Walcha.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Orff*: Carmina Burana. Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony & Chorus. Not going to listen to the whole thing, probably, but enjoying what I'm hearing, for now.

Edit: There is a cult-classic black metal album, Murmüure by Murmüure, that samples the Primo Vere movement from this work for its intro. So cool hearing that connection!


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Wasn't Orff a "musical" Fascist?


----------



## Enthusiast

Participating in the "1980-2000 Listening Group", I have listened to the piece Living Toys three times. It has been quite a while since I heard it and was instructive to actually give it some time and focus.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Wasn't Orff a "musical" Fascist?


Not sure what you mean by that. I have heard that personally speaking he had ties to the Nazi party. Are you suggesting that this is something that is audible in his music? I don't think I'm familiar enough with Orff or his music to comment on any fascism, musical or otherwise, in Orff. It's a big charge to level against someone.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: 14 Valses. Dinu Lipatti. I got this CD last week and this is my first time listening to it. I am a new convert to Lipatti's pianism, on wonderful display here, and in perfectly acceptable mono sound. These works appear to be his calling card, along with music of Enescu and Brahms. But today is the birthday of Frédéric Chopin, so that's what I'll focus on for today. Happy birthday to the master!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting of John Keats's poem "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## canouro

*Alan Hovhaness*

Armenian Rhapsody No. 1, Op. 45
Armedian Rhapsody No. 2, Op. 51
Armenian Rhapsody No. 3, Op. 189
Symphony No. 38, Op. 314
Concerto No. 10, Op. 413

_Hinako Fujihara, Martin Berkofsky, 
Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Gerard Schwarz, Alan Hovhaness _


----------



## Biwa

Robert Schumann:
Piano Quartet op. 47
Piano Quartet op. 44

Auryn Quartet
Peter Orth, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Not sure what you mean by that. I have heard that personally speaking he had ties to the Nazi party. Are you suggesting that this is something that is audible in his music? I don't think I'm familiar enough with Orff or his music to comment on any fascism, musical or otherwise, in Orff. It's a big charge to level against someone.


I believe he was an enthusiastic member of the Nazi party. Perhaps inspired by this, many critics have found musical Fascism in parts of Carmina. I suppose there must be defenses of him against these accusations but I haven't seen them. I thought you might have had a take on the subject which is why I asked. I agree it is a big charge.


----------



## Rogerx

Manuel de Falla: El retablo de Maese Pedro/ Concerto for Harpsichord & Chamber Ensemble/ Psyche/ Suite populaire espagnole

Ana Higuera-Aragon, Thomas Cabrera, Manuel Perez Bermudez, Robert Veyron-Lacroix, Maria Kliegel, Ludger Maxsein

Ensemble Instrumental, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Woodward leading the Fairhaven Singers and Will Todd Trio in Will Todd's "Songs of Peace":


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> I believe he was an enthusiastic member of the Nazi party. Perhaps inspired by this, many critics have found musical Fascism in parts of Carmina. I suppose there must be defenses of him against these accusations but I haven't seen them. I thought you might have had a take on the subject which is why I asked. I agree it is a big charge.


That's very possible. I'll have to do some reading up on it. But my first impression didn't include any traces of fascism to my ears, anyway, it seemed to be a really fun, somewhat lighthearted piece (despite the ultra-serious O Fortuna that starts it all).


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Piano Trio in E flat D.929
Piano Trio in one movement in B flat D.28 "Sonata"
Adagio in E flat D.897 "Notturno"


----------



## eljr

Violin Concerto


----------



## flamencosketches

^I'm still looking for the perfect recording of the Mendelssohn VC. What do you think of that one? I like Ms. Kyung Wha Chung's playing elsewhere. Though I must confess to a bias against Dutoit, I am trying not to completely avoid his recordings anymore.

Current listening:










*Franz Liszt*: Piano Concerto No.1 in E-flat major, S124. Philippe Entremont, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra. I love Entremont, he is an underrated piano virtuoso in the French style. I would love to collect more of his recordings from the '50s and '60s, I know there are many, especially with Eugene Ormandy, another underrated musician in my eyes (though I'm sure some would rather call him "overrated"!). I really like the Liszt concertos.


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - seventh and final part consisting solely of his one and only opera.

_Le Grand Macabre_ was by no means Ligeti's final work but late on in life he went to some length overhauling it nearly twenty years after the original version's run. The revised version is the one here, helmed by Esa-Pekka Salonen. A detailed synopsis is available on Wikipedia - the plotline is not the sort I could really do justice to in one or two lines!

As for the work itself, I would cautiously recommend it to those who are drawn to the kind of opera in which the music may seem bizarre and disjointed and the plot absurd but where things are actually more cohesive than they would initially appear (i.e. Schnittke's _Life with an Idiot_ or Birtwistle's _Punch and Judy_).

_Le Grand Macabre_ - opera in two acts [Libretto: György Ligeti/Michael Meschke] (1974-77 - rev. by 1996):


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Songs

Elisabeth Söderström (soprano), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

Chopin: Czary (Charms), KK.IVa/11
Chopin: Dumka (Reverie), KK.IVb/9
Chopin: Dwojaki koniec (The Double End), Op. 74 No. 11
Chopin: Enchantment, Op. 74 No. 18
Chopin: Gdzie lubi (What She Likes), Op. 74 No. 5
Chopin: Hulanka (Merrymaking), Op. 74 No. 4
Chopin: Melodia (Melody), Op. 74 No. 9
Chopin: Moja pieszczotka (My Sweetheart), Op. 74 No. 12
Chopin: Narzeczony (The Bridegroom), Op. 74 No. 15
Chopin: Nie ma czego trzeba (I Want What I Have Not), Op. 74 No. 13
Chopin: Pierscien (The Ring), Op. 74 No. 14
Chopin: Piosnka litewska (Lithuanian Song), Op. 74 No. 16
Chopin: Posel (The Messenger), Op. 74 No. 7
Chopin: Precz z moich oczu (Out of My Sight!), op. 74 No. 6
Chopin: Reverie, Op. 74 No. 19
Chopin: Sliczny chlopiec (Handsome Lad), Op. 74 No. 8
Chopin: Smutna rzeka (The Sad River), Op. 74 No. 3
Chopin: Spiew z mogilky (Leaves Are Falling), Op. 74 No. 17
Chopin: Wiosna (Spring), Op. 74 No. 2
Chopin: Wojak (The Warrior), Op. 74 No. 10
Chopin: Zyczenie (The Maiden's Wish), Op. 74 No. 1


----------



## millionrainbows

Ohyay! Ohyay! The incomparable Gary Graffman in two late Beethoven sonatas. Op. 111's two movements signify "samsara" (conflict, striving) and "nirvana" (cease of conflict, transcendence of the material world).


----------



## Duncan

*Simon Rattle and his Soloists*

*The CBSO Years*

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18*

*Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43*

*Cécile Ousset (piano)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle*


----------



## Enthusiast

I thought I'd listen to some of Buchbinder's Beethoven sonatas - Op. 7; Op. 28 (Pastoral); Op. 53 (Waldstein) and Op. 109. This is a set that easily earns its place (alongside many others of the Beethoven sonatas) in my collection. Enjoyable playing with a number of special moments. Never bland or dull. Not really controversial either.


----------



## canouro

*Górecki*

Miserere
Amen
Euntes Ibant Et Flebant
Wisło Moja, Wisło Szara
_Chicago Lyric Opera Chorus, John Nelson_

Szeroka Woda
_Chicago Symphony Chorus, Lira Chamber Chorus, Lucy Ding_


----------



## Biwa

Romantic Piano Trios Vol. 3

Frédéric Chopin
Niels W. Gade
Abegg Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn & Boccherini**: Cello Concerto

Jacqueline du Pré (cello)

English Chamber Orchestra -Daniel Barenboim

London Symphony Orchestra,** Sir John Barbirolli

Stereo · Recorded In 1967.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

more chamber music from Schubert


----------



## sbmonty

Enthusiast said:


> Strangely, this morning on BBC's Radio 3 there was a critical survey of recordings of the Bartok 3rd and if I caught the result correctly it was this one (Bavouzet) that won.


Hi. Yes, I subscribe to the podcast, so I thought I'd give my two versions a listen. Very nice!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony 71

Antal Dorati conducting.

For the weekend symphony tradition

Philharmonia Orchestra (Orchestra)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Franz Schmidt-Symphony no. 1. Chicago SO/Järvi playing. I read a bit on oxfordmusiconline about symphonies and suddenly wanted to try some Schmidt since I don't think I heard him before.


----------



## Eramire156

*Beethoven in polite conversation,*

rather than offering his thunderbolts, so read a review in High Fidelity by Robert Marsh of a recording of the Beethoven Septet. Beethoven well mannered, on his best behavior.

_*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Septet in E flat major, op.20









Members of the Vienna Octet*_

Recording ,Sofiensaal, Vienna August 1959

Perfect for a Sunday morning listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Home- Kian Soltani (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73: No. 2. Lebhaft, leicht
Schumann: Myrthen, Op. 25
Soltani: Persian Fire Dance
Vali: Persian Folk Songs

Gramophone Magazine April 2018

The overriding impression is of a watertight musical partnership, one's attention divided equally between cellist and pianist….[Soltani] has all the qualities needed to win consistent critical acclaim, namely innate musicality, a yielding, svelte tone, an agile bowing arm and a skilful deployment of varied vibrato. Listening to him is a great pleasure.

Presto Classical February 2018

I must admit to rolling my eyes at yet another concept-album exploring the idea of 'home', but the Persian-Austrian cellist soon won me over: he approaches Schubert's Arpeggione with the same improvisatory spirit which makes such a strong case for Reza Vali's Persian Folk Songs in their recording premiere, and his own unaccompanied Fire-Dance (complete with percussive effects from the soloist!) is an absolute show-stopper.

Katherine Cooper


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131062


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Beatrice Rana, piano

2017


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> Ohyay! Ohyay! The incomparable Gary Graffman in two late Beethoven sonatas. Op. 111's two movements signify "samsara" (conflict, striving) and "nirvana" (cease of conflict, transcendence of the material world).


I like your description of the op.111 sonata. You definitely make me want to hear this recording. It appears not to exist on CD, unless I'm not looking hard enough...? But it can be streamed at least.


----------



## canouro

*Berlioz ‎- Grande Messe des morts*
Sir Colin Davis, Barry Banks, London Symphony Chorus, 
London Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir


----------



## Jacck

*Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35*
Itzhak Perlman, Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven - the Op. 131 quartet (#14) from the Borodin Quartet followed by a wonderful HIP Archduke Trio followed by the 14th quartet again but this time the very different recording by the Takacs Quartet. The contrast between the Borodin and Takacs quartet's approach is quite marked but I love them both!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mozart's Divertimento KV 563 played by Trio Taus.
(on SACD by norwegian audiophile label 2L)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## cougarjuno

Pollini and Schubert


----------



## canouro

*De Æternitate*
Carlos Mena, Philippe Pierlot, Ricercar Consort


----------



## Joachim Raff

_Bamberg Symphony Orchestra play their hearts out in Summer and Winter _

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Conductor: Hans Stadlmair
Tudor 7120 2005 DDD 73:38


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

No. 5. Wanted to hear some very romantic music.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.7 in F major, op.59 no.1, first of the "Razumovsky" quartets. Budapest String Quartet. This is a stereo recording from 1959. I like what I'm hearing. I got this CD for very cheap and I understand it is a great classic. I do however hear some slight intonation problems at times.


----------



## eljr

CD I


----------



## Joachim Raff

*Aulin, T: Violin Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 14*

Tobias Ringborg (violin)
Swedish Chamber Orchestra
Niklas Willén


----------



## Merl

More Beethoven SQs here. Not played these classics for ages. I've been thru 13-16 today.


----------



## Rambler

*Harrison Birtwistle: Night's Black Bird; The Shadow of Night; The Cry of Animals* The Halle with Owen Slade (tuba) conducted by Ryan Wigglesworth on NMC








To finish this week's listening here are some fairly dark orchestral works by Harrison Birtwistle. Music from Lancashire - Birtwistle was born in Lancashire, about 20 miles from my home, and I count the Halle as a local orchestra. When I was born Manchester and Liverpool were both Lancastrian cities. I'm a fairly regular concert goer in both cities.

To be honest I haven't given Birtwistle the listening attention he deserves. This is an excellent disc.


----------



## Helgi

*Rameau: L'Orchestre de Louis XV (orchestral suites)*
Jordi Savall w/Le Concert des Nations


----------



## DavidA

Van Cliburn at his towering best!


----------



## Helgi

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.7 in F major, op.59 no.1, first of the "Razumovsky" quartets. Budapest String Quartet. This is a stereo recording from 1959. I like what I'm hearing. I got this CD for very cheap and I understand it is a great classic. I do however hear some slight intonation problems at times.


I've been listening to the Budapest as well, Beethoven SQ Nos. 14-15 today. They're becoming a favourite. The recordings I have were made between '58-'61 and they sound great.


----------



## eljr




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131099


*Gustav Holst*

The Planets

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal
Charles Dutoit, conductor

1987


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> I've been listening to the Budapest as well, Beethoven SQ Nos. 14-15 today. They're becoming a favourite. The recordings I have were made between '58-'61 and they sound great.


Very nice. I have been listening to No.14 a lot lately, but the Kodály Quartet recording, mainly. It is growing on me a lot! Glad you're enjoying the Budapest SQ recordings. Do you have the complete set?

I'm exploring different Beethoven SQ recordings. There is a more recent quartet called the Belcea Quartet that intrigues me.


----------



## Bigbang

Merl said:


> More Beethoven SQs here. Not played these classics for ages. I've been thru 13-16 today.
> 
> View attachment 131095


This is my choice for B SQ. Best Op 74 Harp for me.


----------



## haydnguy

Bacewicz

Complete String Quartets 2

Lutoslawski Quartet

Naxos


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Why Patterns? for piano, flute, and glockenspiel. California EAR Unit. Fascinating late Feldman. This work is actually quite accessible I think, or maybe I've just gotten used to the sound world. In any case I can't get enough of Feldman lately. I really want to get a few more CDs of his music.


----------



## HenryPenfold

.................


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> *Morton Feldman*: Why Patterns? for piano, flute, and glockenspiel. California EAR Unit. Fascinating late Feldman. This work is actually quite accessible I think, or maybe I've just gotten used to the sound world. In any case I can't get enough of Feldman lately. I really want to get a few more CDs of his music.


----------



## Joe B

The Potch Trio performing music of Arno Babadjanian and Peteris Vasks:


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Sibelius* - Symphony #2
L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Horst Stein
Label: Eloquence


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131105


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 2 (A London Symphony)
Symphony No. 8

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2016


----------



## 13hm13

Currently listening to: Symphony in E flat major

From wikipedia:


> Ernst Theodor Amadeus Hoffmann (commonly abbreviated as E. T. A. Hoffmann; born Ernst Theodor Wilhelm Hoffmann; 24 January 1776 - 25 June 1822) was a German Romantic author of fantasy and Gothic horror, a jurist, composer, music critic and artist.


I think Koch played too much off that "Gothic horror" vibe in designing the awful cover!
ETA's Symphony in E flat major is calm and peaceful ... haven't gotten to the Miserere in B flat minor yet.


----------



## Joe B

Andre Previn leading the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra in Bela Bartok's "Concerto for Orchestra":










This 1988 disc is a great example of Telarc's excellence in recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131106


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 3, "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony No. 4

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2017


----------



## HenryPenfold

Slightly disappointed with Manze's RVW's 4. Perhaps a little lower in voltage?


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Brahms: Symphony No. 2 Klemperer, New Philharmonia. Solid and almost gets off the ground.










Schubert: Violin Sonatas. Julia Fischer, Martin Helmchen. Beautifully played and great synergy.










Shostakovich: String Quartets 5, 7, 8, 13. Pacifica Quartet. Has become the standard go-to set here.










Mozart: Piano Sonatas 1, 11, 15. William Youn. Well played but a bit hard edged for me.










Schumann: String Quartets 2, 3. Elias Quartet. A favourite album, love their interpretation and sound.


----------



## HenryPenfold

D Smith said:


> Recent listening
> Shostakovich: String Quartets 5, 7, 8, 13. Pacifica Quartet. Has become the standard go-to set here.


Standard go-to for many.

Interesting that an American combo deliver such performance, as did the English Fitzwillams, so long ago.

Musicianship and sound quality set a new standard when this was released. Every DSCH fan should obtain this set, IMHO.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Just listened to .....

*Beethoven *

Egmont Op. 84
Symphony #4 Op. 60

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan. 1970s DG recordings.

No matter where I go with my listenings, It's stuff like this that confirms, in my avant-garde biased mind that LvB was the Guvnor composer and Heribert was the Guvnor conductor!

(I'll get my hat and coat ...)


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2* 
Mozart: Symphony No. 39 in E flat major 

Edwin Fischer* 
Berlin Philharmonic / Wilhelm Furtwangler


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299/ Flute Concerto No. 1 in G major, K313/ Flute Concerto No. 2 in D major, K314

William Bennet (flute) Werner Tripp (flute) Hubert Jellinek (harp), Bennett, Tripp (flute) Jellinek (harp)

English Chamber Orchestra, Wiener Philharmoniker, George Malcolm, Karl Münchinger.


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Chaconne, Op. 32 (FS79)/Den Luciferiske, Op.45/ Three Piano Pieces, Op.59/Five Piano Pieces, Op.3 etc.
Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## senza sordino

Grieg Violin Sonatas 1, 2 and 3 written for orchestra and violin. Orchestrated by the soloist. Very charming music. They used small orchestras tastefully. Just as miniatures, like Grieg would have wanted.









Sibelius Symphonies 1, 2, 3 and 4. Disks one and two.









Sibelius En Saga, The Dryad, Dance Intermezzo, Pohjola's Daughter, Night Ride and Sunset, The Bard, The Oceanides 









Neilsen Symphonies 4&5









Sibelius and Neilsen Violin Concerti. From Spotify, I own a few different versions of the Sibelius but not this one. It is good, very good.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana - Orchestral Works Volume 1

BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda

Festive Overture in D major, Op. 4
Hakon Jarl
Richard III
Shakespeare Fanfares
Solemn March for Shakespeare Celebrations
The Fisherman
The Prague Carnival - Introduction & Polonaise
Venkovanka, The Peasant Woman - polka
Wallenstein's Camp


----------



## Helgi

flamencosketches said:


> Very nice. I have been listening to No.14 a lot lately, but the Kodály Quartet recording, mainly. It is growing on me a lot! Glad you're enjoying the Budapest SQ recordings. Do you have the complete set?
> 
> I'm exploring different Beethoven SQ recordings. There is a more recent quartet called the Belcea Quartet that intrigues me.


No, I only have the late quartets from Budapest SQ. The Belcea I've listened to on Spotify and the set is on my list of things to buy - it's lively to say the least. I've been putting it off, but now that you've reminded me I might go ahead and get it!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, & No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)

Beethoven: Romance No. 1 for Violin and Orchestra in G major, Op. 40/ Beethoven: Romance No. 2 for Violin and Orchestra in F major, Op. 50

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

The Beatitudes

Let the World in Every Corner Sing


----------



## eljr

Stabat Mater


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> Standard go-to for many.
> 
> Interesting that an American combo deliver such performance, as did the English Fitzwillams, so long ago.
> 
> Musicianship and sound quality set a new standard when this was released. Every DSCH fan should obtain this set, IMHO.


The set irritates me a little in coupling the Shostakovich works with pieces I do not want. So far I have remained with my Borodins (and I do also have the Fitzwilliams).


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: The Bartered Bride

Marcel Cordes, Nada Puttar, Pilar Lorengar, Gottlob Frick & Fritz Wunderlich, et all

Bamberger Symphoniker & RIAS-Kammerchor, Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Haydn man

I bought this set secondhand and what a bargain!
Currently enjoying No.4


----------



## Haydn man

Rogerx said:


> Haydn: Cello Concertos No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, & No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)
> 
> Beethoven: Romance No. 1 for Violin and Orchestra in G major, Op. 40/ Beethoven: Romance No. 2 for Violin and Orchestra in F major, Op. 50
> 
> Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)
> 
> Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


This looks very interesting
How do you rate these performances?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Barbirolli's wonderful performance of Elgar's _Dream of Gerontius_ is here coupled with Dame Janet Baker's peerless recording of his _Sea Pictures_.

In the main work Richard Lewis, so wonderful in Malcolm Sargent's old recording, was reportedly suffering from a cold and it does occasionally show, partuclarly in his middle voice. Kim Borg has all the requisite authority for his roles, but his peculiar English might not be to everyone's taste, though I can't say it bothers me particularly.

No, the main reasons this recording so often emerges as a prime recommendation is for Barbirolli's wonderfully paced, heartfelt conducting and for Dame Janet's superb consolatory Angel, which has never been bettered.


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> No, I only have the late quartets from Budapest SQ. The Belcea I've listened to on Spotify and the set is on my list of things to buy - it's lively to say the least. I've been putting it off, but now that you've reminded me I might go ahead and get it!


Awesome, I went ahead and ordered it last night-it's real cheap on Amazon. Very much looking forward to checking it out. First violinist Corina Belcea is a very skillful and precise player. It appears to be a very lyrical and incisive set.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: 3 Polonaises, op.71. 2 Polonaises, op.26. Vladimir Ashkenazy. Both are very early works of Chopin, the op.71 set was supposedly written when the composer was age 10!



Enthusiast said:


> The set irritates me a little in coupling the Shostakovich works with pieces I do not want. So far I have remained with my Borodins (and I do also have the Fitzwilliams).


To each their own, those extra pieces are what make it a worthwhile set for me. It would have taken me much longer to discover Schnittke, Weinberg and Myaskovsky if those quartets hadn't been included.


----------



## Jacck

*Elgar - The Apostles *
London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus
Richard Hickox
Alfreda Hodgson, Alison Hargan, Bryn Terfel, Rendall


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn man said:


> This looks very interesting
> How do you rate these performances?


I rate the very good, that said, if you are a die had fan of Mstislav Rostropovich /Jacqueline du Pré /Yo-Yo Ma or Bylsma to name a few from a very long list it's not for you.
From the younger generation like Gautier Capuçon was for a long time my absolute favorite, this one has surpassed it .
Like one reviewer wroth:


> Müller-Schott's phrasing and colouring are always imaginative, and his fast movements are elegant and vital.


So if you open to new, go for it.


----------



## Rogerx

Clara and Robert Schumann works.

Imogen Cooper (piano)

Schumann, Clara: 4 Pièces Caractéristiques, Op. 5
Schumann, Clara: Le Ballet des Revenants: Scène fantastique (No. 5 from 4 Pièces caractéristiques, Op.5)
Schumann, Clara: Romance in B minor (1856)
Schumann: Humoreske, Op. 20
Schumann: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 11
Schumann: Romance in F sharp major, Op. 28 No. 2
 Schumann: Romances (3), Op. 28


----------



## chill782002

Shostakovich - Songs For The Front

Recorded 2010

_During the Siege of Leningrad, which lasted from 1941 to 1944, Shostakovich was famously photographed in a fireman's outfit on the burning rooftops. But he also made a musical contribution to the defence of the city, arranging a series of songs - operatic arias, classical numbers and popular Soviet hits - for voices, violin and cello. The musicians then climbed into the back of a truck and were driven to the front, where they performed to the soldiers. The cheeky, folky - and defiantly Russian - insouciance of many of the songs, recorded here for the first time, must have brought a ray of hope and humour to the cold and hungry troops._


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2 & Variations Concertantes

Lynn Harrell (cello) & Bruno Canino (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Wow. And so my recent listening to the whole Ring comes to an end with Gotterdammerung, which I took from the Solti set.









I started with Karajan's Rheingold (the most beautiful, perhaps, but a little lightweight), then Leinsdorf's Walkure (exciting and very well sung, not part of a complete Ring), then Bohm's Siegfried (steady and solid with excellent singing) and now this. I got to know the Ring courtesy of Solti and it will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Helgi

flamencosketches said:


> Awesome, I went ahead and ordered it last night-it's real cheap on Amazon. Very much looking forward to checking it out. First violinist Corina Belcea is a very skillful and precise player. It appears to be a very lyrical and incisive set.


Yes, lyrical is the right word. I finally bought it this morning (as a lossless download) and have been listening. The sound quality and recording dynamics are absolutely top notch as well.


----------



## canouro

*Jan Dismas Zelenka: Psalmi Vespertini II*
Adam Viktora, Ensemble Inégal, Prague Baroque Soloists


----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan

*Riccardo Chailly - The Symphony Edition*

*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 4 and 5

Beethoven: Egmont Overture, Op. 84
*
*Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Riccardo Chailly
*


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> I like your description of the op.111 sonata. You definitely make me want to hear this recording. It appears not to exist on CD, unless I'm not looking hard enough...? But it can be streamed at least.


It's available only as a hard CD in the 24-disc box. I got my box used for $95, which ain't bad, about $4 per CD. I got the Buddhist analogy from the original Columbia liner notes, a quote from Wilhelm von Lenz https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilhelm_von_Lenz
one of those nineteenth century critics who were beginning to see the light.

Now, it's Graffman in Schubert. Energetic, forceful, dynamic, sparkling, "stunning, pure gold."


----------



## millionrainbows

eljr said:


>


This Glass series can be had very cheaply at Berkshire Record Outlet.


----------



## Rogerx

Reynaldo Hahn: Chamber Music & Song, Volume 1

Benjamin Baker, Adam Newman, Tim Lowe, James Baillieu, Bartosz Woroch

A Chloris
Nocturne
Nocturne for violin & piano
Piano Quartet No. 3 in G major
Piano Quintet in F sharp minor
Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Vocalise-Ètude


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Enthusiast

A somewhat (inappropriately?) classically-inclined Schumann Piano Concerto and a lovely second piano trio.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131145


*Igor Stravinsky*

Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
Symphony in C

Rundfunkchor Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle, conductor

2008


----------



## millionrainbows

Gary Graffman, Schumann, Carnaval/Symphonic Etudes (1967). Fantastic, declamatory, forceful statements that will wake your a** up. Would be very good on strong marijuana. This was the summer of love, after all. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_of_Love
Lately, Gary Graffman has become my favorite pianist, because he ROCKS!

Again, as always, Graffman seems to convey a sense of "chi" energy when he attacks the piano. He conveyed this to Lang Lang, if you ever noticed it beyond the histrionics.

The one entitled "Chopin" is absolutely beautiful. This leads me to listen to Graffman's Chopin next!

Oh, listening to Graffman makes me very happy and satisfied!


----------



## Enthusiast

Villa Lobos 4th symphony.


----------



## chill782002

millionrainbows said:


> Oh, listening to Graffman makes me very happy and satisfied!


A hugely talented pianist and one of only a small handful accepted by Horowitz as a pupil.


----------



## millionrainbows

chill782002 said:


> A hugely talented pianist and one of only a small handful accepted by Horowitz as a pupil.


That's interesting! I do recall Horowitz being "over the top," but to me, without Graffman's sense of control.


----------



## canouro

*Johann Melchior Molter − Orchestral & Chamber Music*
Nova Stravaganza, Siegbert Rampe


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms

Piano Quintet F minor op. 34
Handel Variations op. 24
Auryn Quartet
Peter Orth, piano


----------



## Joachim Raff

Another unsung composer that deserves greater attention.


----------



## millionrainbows

Gary Graffman, Schumann Symphonic Etudes Op. 13, no. 7...Jesus Christ!


----------



## chill782002

millionrainbows said:


> That's interesting! I do recall Horowitz being "over the top," but to me, without Graffman's sense of control.


All a matter of personal taste. For me, Horowitz is one of the three greatest pianists of whom recordings exist (I would have liked to have heard Beethoven, but there you go). I do rate Graffman very highly though and I think there is a strong case for him to be regarded as one of the greatest American pianists that there has ever been, along with William Kapell and Byron Janis (also a Horowitz pupil).


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 100, 102 & 104

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Jacck

*Geirr Tveitt - A Hundred Folk Tunes from Hardanger Suite No. 1, Op. 151*
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Bjarte Engeset

beautiful


----------



## Joachim Raff

Currently watching/listening a super quality version of Norman's Symphony No.3.






Chief conductor Sakari Oramo leads the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra in Ludvig Norman's Symphony No. 3.

Recorded in Konserthuset Stockholm in February 2019.

Can be downloaded in MP3 format. If anyone is interested please contact me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

Beautiful recordings,my favorite :angel:

CD1


----------



## Vasks

*Donizetti - Overture to "Betly" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Berlioz - Sara la baigneuse (Davis/London)
Lamond - Symphony in A, Op. 3 (Brabbins/Hyperion)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various orchestral and vocal works part one this afternoon.

Concerto [no.1] in D-minor for violin and string orchestra WoO (1822):



Concerto in A-minor for piano and string orchestra WoO (c. 1822):
Concerto in E for two pianos and string orchestra WoO (1823 - rev. by 1833):










Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.11 (1824):
_Scherzo_ from the Octet in E-flat for strings op.20, arr. for orchestra WoO (1825):
_Ein Sommernachtstraum_ [_A Midsummer Night's Dream_] - overture in E for orchestra op.21 (1826):










_O Haupt voll Blut und Wunden_ [_O head so bruised and wounded_] - cantata for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Latin hymn, trans. Paul Gerhardt] (1830):


----------



## Enthusiast

A great if old school performance of the Brahms second piano concerto.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Berwald Sinfonie singulière

For those love Berwald a great performance. Super quality video






Franz Berwald's Symphony No. 3 is filled with drama and ardent intensity. It is performed here by the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, led by the legendary Herbert Blomstedt, who is - throughout the ages - Sweden's most acclaimed and famous conductor internationally.


----------



## millionrainbows

chill782002 said:


> All a matter of personal taste. For me, Horowitz is one of the three greatest pianists of whom recordings exist (I would have liked to have heard Beethoven, but there you go). I do rate Graffman very highly though and I think there is a strong case for him to be regarded as one of the greatest American pianists that there has ever been, along with William Kapell and Byron Janis (also a Horowitz pupil).


That's interesting, and since we agree on Graffman, I'm compelled to check out William Kapell and Byron Janis, neither of whom I am familiar with. I have something by them in my "Great Pianists of the 20th Century" sampler disc, and I'll listen to those again. Too bad Chappell died at age 31...


----------



## eljr




----------



## chill782002

millionrainbows said:


> That's interesting, and since we agree on Graffman, I'm compelled to check out William Kapell and Byron Janis, neither of whom I am familiar with. I have something by them in my "Great Pianists of the 20th Century" sampler disc, and I'll listen to those again. Too bad Chappell died at age 31...


Kapell's early death was a great tragedy. Please try Janis' 1961 recording of "Pictures at an Exhibition" and see what you think. The work is something of a warhorse but I find it a very good way of assessing whether that particular pianist's style is to my taste. Kapell's March 1953 Frick collection recording is also excellent (there is additionally a recording from July of that year in Melbourne, although the sound is rather poor), but the Janis recording has the advantage of being in stereo.


----------



## canouro

*Wassenaer - Concerti Armonici (formerly attributed to Pergolesi) *
The Brandenburg Consort, Roy Goodman


----------



## Enthusiast

Mention of this set over the last day or two made me return to it. I got it when it came out - there was quite a critical fuss about how good it was and it was also quite cheap - and played it a fair bit. I had a couple of reservations (was it sometimes a bit lightweight?) and then other music called. Still, owning CDs is about having the music for your whole life so I knew I would be coming back.

Anyway, I have just listened to Op. 59/3 (#9) and 132 (#15) from the set. They really are excellent and the playing is so spectacularly good and many of the touches so telling ... and the approach is so contemporary and fresh ... perhaps the set is up there with the greats (I mean my favourites!) like the Vegh, the Borodin, the Takacs (but not, of course, the Busch for the late quartets!).


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Sonatas for Piano and Violin

CD1


----------



## agoukass

Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 1 "Spring" 

Berlin Philharmonic / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## bharbeke

Flamencosketches, these are the performances of Mendelssohn's VC that I have thoroughly enjoyed:

Heifetz/Munch/BSO
Midori/Jansons/BPO
Vengerov/Masur/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Hahn/Jarvi/Frankfurt Radio SO (possibly on YouTube)
Takezawa/Flor/Bamberg Symphony Orchestra

Faust and Jansen are in the "good, not great" category for me. I have yet to hear a bad version of this VC.


----------



## Jacck

*Schubert - Winterreise *
Lotte Lehmann


----------



## chill782002

Martinů - The Epic of Gilgamesh

Jiří Bělohlávek / Prague Symphony Orchestra

Josef Veselka / Prague Philharmonic Choir

Marcela Machotková - Soprano

Jiří Zahradníček - Tenor

Václav Zítek - Baritone

Karel Průša - Bass

Otakar Brousek - Narrator

Recorded 1976

An oratorio based on 4000 year old Akkadian texts which tells the story of the hero Gilgamesh and his satyr-like companion, Enkidu. The final "Invocation" section, where Gilgamesh summons the spirit of his dead comrade from the underworld, is particularly otherworldly, the sense of distant antiquity being greatly enhanced by Martinů's masterly orchestration and choral writing. I don't normally go for "choral" music in the traditional sense, but I love this work.


----------



## Eramire156

*Maurice Ravel
String Quartet in F major 

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky 
String Quartet no.1 in D major, op.11 - andante cantablie 









Mari Iwamoto Quartet *

recorded live 1976 Sagamihara


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphonies
Symphony # 26 in D minor "Lamentatione"
Symphony # 31 in D major "Horn Signal"
Symphony # 43 in E flat major "Mercury"










Neville Marriner, Academy of St Martin in the fields

Symphony # 26: Raymond Leppard, English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Malx

I finally got around to removing this recording from my wish list - at the time of purchase (last week) it had the dubious honour of being the list's oldest resident.

This evening I played disc two:


----------



## Helgi

Digging through the BBC Legends box on Spotify, Emil Gilels playing Schumann (Piano Sonata No. 1) and Tchaikovsky (6 Pieces Op. 19).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various orchestral and vocal works part two tonight (_Psalm CXV_ and PC no.1), concluding tomorrow morning (the others).

_Psalm CXV_ [_Non nobis, Domine (Not unto us, O Lord)_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.31 (1830):










Piano Concerto no.1 in G-minor op.25 (1831):
_Capriccio brillant_ in B-minor for piano and orchestra op.22 (1832):
_Rondo brillant_ in E-flat for piano and orchestra op.29 (1834):










_Die Hebriden_ [_The Hebrides_] - overture in B minor for orchestra op.26 (1830 - rev. 1832):
Symphony no.5 in [_Reformation_] in D for orchestra op.posth.107 (1830):
Symphony no.4 [_Italienisch_] in A for orchestra op.posth.90 (1833):
_Das Märchen von der schönen Melusine_ [_ The Tale of the Fair Melusine_] - overture in F for orchestra op.32 (1833 - rev. 1835):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Violin Concerto in D minor, op.47. Hilary Hahn, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Man, is this a phenomenal recording of this work, or what. Salonen totally has what it takes to be a great Sibelian conductor, it's a shame he doesn't conduct more of his music-but I'm sure he's totally sick of it, being a Finn, having gone to the Sibelius Academy and all.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:









And later :


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Sonata No.14 in C minor, K457; Fantasie in C minor, K475; Minuet in D major, K355. Jos Van Immerseel. Currently the latter of these, the Minuet, which is a really cool, short piece, actually quite extreme for its time in terms of chromaticism. But as it's Mozart, it doesn't sound out of place at all.


----------



## haydnguy

*Chopin*

1) Scherzo No. 1 in B minor, op. 20
2) Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
3) Valse in A minor, op. 34 No. 2
4) Valse in A flat major, op. 34 No. 1
5) Valse in A flat major, op. 69 No. 1
6) Mazurka in A minor, op. 68 No. 2
7) Mazurka in F minor, op. 69 No. 4
8) Mazurka in A flat major, op. 41 No. 4
9) Mazurka in G sharp minor, op. 33 No. 1
10) Mazurka D flat major, op. 30 No. 2
11) Mazurka in G minor, op. 67 No. 2
12) Mazurka in B minor, op. 33 No. 4

Arturo Michelangeli, piano


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> *Chopin*
> 
> 1) Scherzo No. 1 in B minor, op. 20
> 2) Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
> 3) Valse in A minor, op. 34 No. 2
> 4) Valse in A flat major, op. 34 No. 1
> 5) Valse in A flat major, op. 69 No. 1
> 6) Mazurka in A minor, op. 68 No. 2
> 7) Mazurka in F minor, op. 69 No. 4
> 8) Mazurka in A flat major, op. 41 No. 4
> 9) Mazurka in G sharp minor, op. 33 No. 1
> 10) Mazurka D flat major, op. 30 No. 2
> 11) Mazurka in G minor, op. 67 No. 2
> 12) Mazurka in B minor, op. 33 No. 4
> 
> Arturo Michelangeli, piano


I really wanted to get this CD. I can only imagine Michelangeli being phenomenal in Chopin.

Anyway... Chopin for me as well:









*Frédéric Chopin*: Nocturnes, op.32, op.37 and op.48. Claudio Arrau. This is about as far as my attention span for Chopin Nocturnes will stretch. It's beautiful music, wonderfully played, but it just gets so repetitive and they start to blend into one another. Anyway I especially liked the op.37 pair.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Really excited about this new recording

Torleif Torgersen, Ben Nation, Greg Koeller, Hans Gunnar Hagen, Jutta Morgenstern, Dag Anders Eriksen

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Rinaldo Alessandrini

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: PSC1344
Label: Simax
Length: 60 minutes

Unfortunately, its a fortepiano but still of great interest. Suits the Sextet better.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov

Tchaikovsky: Kuda, Kuda 'Lensky's Aria' (from Eugene Onegin)
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (6), Op. 51
Tchaikovsky: None but the lonely heart, Op. 6 No. 6
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Méditation in D minor
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Mélodie in E flat major
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Tchaikovsky: Valse-scherzo in C major for violin & orchestra (or violin & piano), Op. 34
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35


----------



## Ramiro

Liszt Piano Concertos 1 & 2 - Sviatoslav Richter (piano), Kirill Kondrashin, London Symphony Orchestra.

First listen of these piano concertos, and I didn't think I wouldn't like them so much. Richter interpretation sounds extemely lively, too.


----------



## Rogerx

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris

Leonard Bernstein (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra & Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Saint-Saëns*, Vieuxtemps* - Kyung-Wha Chung, London Symphony Orchestra*, Lawrence Foster ‎- Violin Concerto No.3 / Violin Concerto No.5
Label: Decca ‎- 6.42152

Decca analog recording from late 70s = fantastic.


----------



## Rogerx

Piazzolla & Galliano: Concertos for Bandoneon Accordion

Gwen Cresens (accordion & bandoneon)

Brussels Philharmonic, Diego Matheuz

Albéniz: Córdoba (No. 4 from Cantos de España, Op. 232)
Cresens: Nobody Likes an Angry Bunny
Cresens: Suite Espagnole: La noche anterior
Galliano: Opale Concerto
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 5 'Andaluza'
Piazzólla: Concerto for Bandoneon & Orchestra 'Aconcagua'
Piazzólla: Oblivion
Piazzólla: Pedro y Pedro


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

* Bomtempo*: Requiem à la mémoire de L. de Camoes Op.23

Michel Brodard (bass), Liliana Bizineche-Eisinger (mezzo-soprano), Reinaldo Macias (tenor), Angela Maria Blasi (soprano), Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Fundation, Lisboa (lead vocals)
Gulbenkian Orchestra, Chorus of the Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon
Michel Corboz
Recorded: 1994-06-16
Recording Venue: 14-16th June 1994. Auditorium of the Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon.

*Suppe*: Requiem for soloists, chorus & orchestra (1855)

Luis Rodrigues (bass), Elizabete Matos (soprano), Mirjam Kalin (vocals), Aquiles Machado (tenor), Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Fundation, Lisboa (lead vocals)
Gulbenkian Orchestra, Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon
Michel Corboz
Recorded: 1997-03-01
Recording Venue: March 1997. Recorded live; Lisbon, Gulbenkian Foundation.


----------



## Jacck

*Wolfie Mozart - String Quintet 5*
Arthur Grumiaux & Arpad Gérecz & Georges Janzer & Max Lesueur & Eva Czako

*Luigi Beethoven - SQ 14*
Juilliard String Quartet


----------



## Marinera

Listened the half of the guitar album yesterday evening and completed listening today.









Now 
Un Camino de Santiago - The music in the 17th century on the way of St. James of Compostela 
Arianna Savall; Ensemble La Fenice; Jean Tubéry


----------



## DavidA

Van Cliburn. Great set. Listened to Tchaikovsky 1 and Rachmaninov sonata last night. Amazing playing


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various orchestral and vocal works part three for this afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.2 in D-minor op.40 (1837):










_Psalm XLII_ [_Wie der Hirsch schreit (As pants the hart)_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.42 (1837):
_Psalm XCV_ [_Kommt, laßt uns anbeten (Come, let us worship_] for choir and orchestra op.46 (1838):
_Psalm CXIV_ [_Da Israel aus Ägypten zog (When Israel out of Egypt came)_] for double mixed choir and orchestra op.51 (1839):










Symphony no.2 [_Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)_] in B-flat for two sopranos, tenor, mixed choir, organ and orchestra op.52 [Text: various biblical sources/Martin Rinkart] (1840):


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas: Nos 1, 10 & 5

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)

Gramophone Magazine November 2018

Whether or not these two artists intended an approach that would place Libeer's piano on equal terms with Gatto's unglossy chamber-scale violin sound I don't know; but the instrument allows Libeer to be expansive, brisk and brilliant as required, without ever threatening to overwhelm his partner…This is deeply unshowy Beethoven but it's intensely sincere and it sounds entirely new.


----------



## eljr




----------



## 13hm13

Alkan - Chamber concerts No. 1 - 3; Piano Concert (ork. Klindworth) / Alkan - Piano Concerto (orch. Klindworth); Concerti da camera Nos. 1 - 3 (Feofanov / Feofanov; Stankovsky)


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris
> 
> Leonard Bernstein (piano)
> 
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra & Columbia Symphony Orchestra


IMHO, long the best Rhapsody and American


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart
> 
> Violin Concerto & Other Short Works
> 
> Daniel Lozakovich (violin)
> 
> National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Kuda, Kuda 'Lensky's Aria' (from Eugene Onegin)
> Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (6), Op. 51
> Tchaikovsky: None but the lonely heart, Op. 6 No. 6
> Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42
> Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Méditation in D minor
> Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Mélodie in E flat major
> Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
> Tchaikovsky: Valse-scherzo in C major for violin & orchestra (or violin & piano), Op. 34
> Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35


I believe you and I listen to more new releases than about anyone.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.17 in G major, K453. Géza Anda, Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums. I love this CD. Also, this is surely one of Mozart's best concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.17 in G major, K453. Géza Anda, Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums. I love this CD. Also, this is surely one of Mozart's best concertos.


You should have bought the whole set, was my first ever complete set of Mozart concertos, on vinyl way back.....


----------



## eljr

Awards:
Record Review
Editor's Choice
Concerto Choice


----------



## canouro

*Max Bruch ‎- The Complete Symphonies*

Symphony No. 1 In E Flat, Op. 28
Symphony No. 2 In F Minor, Op. 36
Romanze In A Minor, Op. 42 For Violin & Orchestra
_
Salvatore Accardo, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Awards:
> Record Review
> Editor's Choice
> Concerto Choice


On the wish-list


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Philipp Krieger: Sacred Concertos

Klaus Mertens (bass)

Hamburger Ratsmusik, Simone Eckert

Johann Philipp Krieger numbers among the most important Baroque composers prior to Bach. Born in Nuremberg in 1649, he was active as a chapel master at the Weissenfels court from 1680 to 1725. During his tenure as music director Weissenfels became a leading contributor to early German Baroque opera. With his compositional oeuvre Krieger made important contributions to the development of the church cantata and instrumental music. Following the publication of his twelve Sonate a due Violini (and b. c.), we are now presenting the recording premiere of five of the total of twenty Sacred Concertos from his Musicalischer Seelen-Frieden, a work composed in 1690 and 1696 and presented in Weißenfels religious services. Krieger, a practicing musician with a practical mind, designed flexible parts for solo voice and two violins in this collection. He produces a close word-tone relation, and the alternations between concertizing and cantabile parts provide for vibrancy. It is especially in the 'I-related' texts that inserted recitatives and accompagnati generate special emphases.


----------



## millionrainbows

Gary Graffman, Chopin Ballades. Perhaps if his name had been Garifallo Graffmovsky he would have been more popular; or if he had not sprained his right-hand ring finger. According to WIK, Graffman's finger sprain may have been a trigger for focal dystonia, a neurological disorder that causes loss of function and uncontrollable curling in the fingers. The pianist Leon Fleisher, a close friend of Graffman, suffered from the disorder as well.
Me? I just call it running a good racehorse into the ground.

Informally, he was a student of Horowitz. The Ballades are very even, crisp, and controlled. Graffman makes other pianists sound as if they're just laying their fingers on the piano. By contrast, he really attacks each note, and there is a very purposeful and virtuosic quality _always_ present.











Wow, I never noticed the close resemblance between Chopin and Elvis!


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> On the wish-list


It's very good.


----------



## Rogerx

Janacek: Glagolitic Mass & Sinfonietta

Gabriela Beňačková (soprano), Felicity Palmer (mezzo), Gary Lakes (tenor), Anatoly Kotcherga (bass)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus (chorus), Michael Tilson Thomas.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schumann's 2nd and 3rd symphonies. Holliger's recordings recordings don't cry out for your attention but are very musical, poetic and sane. They have slowly edged their way up in my estimation from "good for a change" to "my go to set for these works". Nothing is exaggerated, nothing is puffed up. Perfection in timing and affectionate phrasing, with superb clarity.


----------



## Duncan

*Carlo Maria Giulini: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon & Decca*

*Brahms - Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68

Brahms -Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73 *

*Carlo Maria Giulini
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

L'Ascension 
Le Banquet Céleste 
Apparition de l'Église Éternelle 
Diptyque


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Messiaen*
> 
> L'Ascension
> Le Banquet Céleste
> Apparition de l'Église Éternelle
> Diptyque


I have been looking at this set. What do you think of it?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131199


*Samuel Barber*

Adagio for Strings, op. 11
Overture to "The School for Scandal," op. 5
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Music for a Scene from Shelley, op. 7
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Symphony No. 1, op. 9

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman, conductor

1992


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (Gofriller cello 1700)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn

BBC Music Magazine July 2006

The Walton… is distinctive, not least because the Oslo Philharmonic under Previn is on cracking form. This subtly playful, sun-lit work is fiendishly difficult and requires just the sort of powerful virtuosity Müller-Schott displays.

Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010

The Elgar and Walton cello concertos make a perfect coupling and this is the second time André Previn has conducted the pairing on disc.
The first, some 20 years ago, had Yo-Yo Ma, still near the beginning of his career, and the LSO.
Here he's with the young German cellist Daniel Müller-Schott and his own Oslo Philharmonic in an equally idiomatic reading.
Significantly, Müller-Schott writes his own booklet-notes, demonstrating his warm affection and understanding of both works. It is the passion of his playing that strikes home immediately - he uses a wider vibrato than Ma, and rather freer, less inhibited phrasing. That passion comes over not only in the slower music of the Elgar but also in the seemingly hesitating introduction to the second-movement Scherzo; and where Ma's reading of the slow movement is marked by refinement and nobility, Müller- Schott's is weightier. Similarly, in the central Scherzo of the Walton, where Ma is very fast and volatile, Müller-Schott is heavier-handed, though without losing the piece's sparkle.
The solo cello is balanced very far forward so that at the start of the Walton its sound obscures the subtle detail in the orchestration. That said, there is everything to enjoy in performances that are uninhibited, bringing out the warmth of both pieces. Many will forgive the odd balance when the performances are so convincing, even if Müller-Schott is not quite so imaginative or individual in his phrasing as Ma.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Brahms second piano concerto. What a charismatic pianist the young was!


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I have been looking at this set. What do you think of it?


This is a very fine set ,in fact you can't go wrong with this one,not as hot as Latry or emotional as Bate but everything is there what makes this music great.His approach is self-effacing without unnecessary exaggerations.The recording is very good.
My advice is buy them all for different reasons.
Latry,Thiry,Bate Weir,Ericcson,Messiaen and Tanke,I love them all.


----------



## Vasks

*Vitols - Dramatic Overture (Yablonsky/Marco Polo)
Casella - Symphony #3 (Noseda/Chandos)*


----------



## Enthusiast

It was time for something different. I found this instantly likable but after a few listens I still don't understand it or know why I like it. Dillon is associated with the "New Complexity" but it all seems very simple to me.


----------



## Rogerx

Aeolian String Quartet performing

Haydn string Quartets

CD 5
String Quartet in D minor, op.9 no.4 
String Quartet in B flat major, op.9 no.5
String Quartet in A major, op.9 no.6


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

CD2


----------



## Enthusiast

The ideal Bruckner 6?


----------



## Joachim Raff

Reinecke: Cello Concerto in D Minor, Op. 82

Michael Samis (cello)
Gateway Chamber Orchestra
Gregory Wolynec
Recorded: 17-18 June 2013
Recording Venue: Mabry Concert Hall, Austin Peay State University, Clarksville, Tennessee, United States


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas 1-2-3


----------



## Haydn man

Enjoying this version of the Bach Cello suites


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening, all Brahms which happens often here.

Brahms: Trio in E-flat op. 40. Nadja Salerno-Sonnenberg - violin, Cecile Licad - piano, John Cerminaro - Horn. Sweet and languid (occasionally too much so) performance.










Brahms: Cello Sonata 1 & 2. Marie-Elisabeth Hecker, Martin Helmchen. Lyrical and great synergy between the players.










Brahms: 8 Klavierstücke, Op. 76, 2 Rhapsodies, Op. 79, 7 Fantasies, Op. 116. Anna Vinnitskaya.










Brahms: String Sextets 1 & 2. WDR Symphony Orchestra Cologne Chamber Players. Beautifully performed, I was impressed. Recommended.










Brahms: Symphony No. 3. Jakub Hrusa, Bamburg. Gentle and flowing, quite nice actually. The horns are a bit prominent. The Dvorak 8 is good too , though it runs a bit out of steam at the end.


----------



## Merl

Very few do the early quartets as well as the Guarneris.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

As I already had the Barbirolli _Dream of Gerontius_ (with the unrivalled Dame Janet Baker as the Angel), I bought this set primarily for _The Music Bakers_, a wonderful performances with Dame Janet again as the mezzo soloist.

That said, the Boult _Dream_ also has its atractions, though some find Gedda's singing of the titular role (in well nigh perfect English) a tad too operatic. I see their point and ultimately I would prefer Lewis's performance on the Barbirolli, but I still enjoy Gedda's impassioned interpretation. Helen Watts is a superb Angel and Robert Lloyd preferable to Borg on the Barbirolli. Boult has, as you would expect, the full measure of the work and this recording is still one of the most recommendable in the catalogue. If I continue to prefer Barbirolli, it is a personal preference for his more overtly emotional reading and for Dame Janet's radiance and _innigkeit_, which tends to spoil me for all others.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Atterberg: Cello Concerto, Op. 21

Truls Mørk (cello)
NorrlandsOperan Symphony Orchestra
Kristjan Järvi

" One of the best Cello Concertos ever written" ... well in my opinion


----------



## Simplicissimus

Enthusiast said:


> The ideal Bruckner 6?
> 
> View attachment 131202


Interesting! I want to get this recording so I can compare it to Chailly/Concertgebouw that I've been enjoying recently.


----------



## Simplicissimus

Tsaraslondon said:


> As I already had the Barbirolli _Dream of Gerontius_ (with the unrivalled Dame Janet Baker as the Angel), I bought this set primarily for _The Music Bakers_, a wonderful performances with Dame Janet again as the mezzo soloist.
> 
> That said, the Boult _Dream_ also has its atractions, though some find Gedda's singing of the titular role (in well nigh perfect English) a tad too operatic. I see their point and ultimately I would prefer Lewis's performance on the Barbirolli, but I still enjoy Gedda's impassioned interpretation. Helen Watts is a superb Angel and Robert Lloyd preferable to Borg on the Barbirolli. Boult has, as you would expect, the full measure of the work and this recording is still one of the most recommendable in the catalogue. If I continue to prefer Barbirolli, it is a personal preference for his more overtly emotional reading and for Dame Janet's radiance and _innigkeit_, which tends to spoil me for all others.


Really happy that you posted this when you did! This week on "Exploring Music" (WFMT-Chicago), Bill McGlaughlin is discussing Elgar. Hearing last night's program, I got to thinking about Elgar's vocal music and especially about how _Dream of Gerontius_ seems to receive little attention in North America, though I guess it is heard frequently in the UK. Many years ago when I lived and worked in England, I heard the work on the radio with some frequency and always enjoyed it. Now I think it's time I buy a recording. In general I much prefer Boult to Barbirolli, but I appreciate your comparison of the two performances. Thanks!


----------



## pmsummer

A CIRCLE IN THE WATER
_Songs and Music of Melancholy_
*William Corkine - John Dowland - Tobias Hume - Anonymous*
Capella de Ministrers
Delia Agúndez - soprano
Robert Cases - Renaissance lute, theorbo
Charles Magraner - director, viola da gamba
_
Capella de Ministrers_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

CD 2


----------



## flamencosketches

*Béla Bartók*: Piano Concerto No.2. Géza Anda, Ferenc Fricsay, RSO Berlin. Man, these Bartók PCs are something else, I'm really falling for them lately. What a beautiful slow movement. As for this recording, it was my first and only, so I can't really comment on how it compares to the others, but I'm certainly imprinting on it strongly. Anda brings the same beautiful, lyrical pianism that he brings to Mozart and I think it makes these works more accessible than they might be under different hands.


----------



## Simplicissimus

13hm13 said:


> Alkan - Chamber concerts No. 1 - 3; Piano Concert (ork. Klindworth) / Alkan - Piano Concerto (orch. Klindworth); Concerti da camera Nos. 1 - 3 (Feofanov / Feofanov; Stankovsky)
> 
> View attachment 131183


I've only ever heard Alkan played by Raymond Lewenthal (Op. 39 in particular). Wonder what Feofanov does with this material. Enjoy!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leoš Janáček*: In the Mist. Klára Würtz. I found this CD on Amazon Prime for $2.75, brand new, with free shipping, so I was left with no choice but to purchase it  I am a fan of Ms. Würtz's piano playing and have been meaning to check out Janáček's piano music, so it was a no brainer. I like what I'm hearing. Somehow, I am reminded somewhat of Chopin. I don't know whether 
Janáček was a fan of Chopin, or if this is more of a loose connection attributable to the two composers' shared Slavic heritage.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various orchestral and vocal works part four of four tonight.

Symphony no.3 [_Schottisch_] in A-minor for orchestra op.56 (1829-42):










Overture and incidental music to Shakespeare's _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ for speaker, soprano, mezzo-soprano, female choir and orchestra ops.21 and 61 (1826 and 1842):










_Psalm XCVIII_ [_Singet dem Herrn (Sing to the Lord)_] for mixed choir, organ and orchestra op.posth.91 (1843):










_Die erste Walpurgisnacht_ - cantata for alto, tenor, baritone, bass, mixed choir, and orchestra op.60 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1831 - rev. 1843): 
_Kyrie_ for mixed choir and orchestra WoO24 (1846):



Violin Concerto [no.2] in E-minor op.64 (1844):


----------



## Helgi

Got this in the mail today, listening to No. 2 to begin with:










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2*
Paavo Järvi w/Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos 2 and 3*
Gulda, Stein, Vienna Philharmonic

The draw here is No. 2. This is exceptional playing!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131209


*Antonín Dvořák*

Stabat Mater, op. 58

Eri Nakamura, soprano
Elisabeth Kulman, mezzo-soprano
Michael Spyres, tenor
Jongmin Park, bass

Prague Philharmonic Choir
Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

2017


----------



## DavidA

What a tone this guy had!


----------



## Malx

First spin for my latest acquisition - a fine first Bartok Violin Concerto but the star of the disc is the youthful Enescu Octet.


----------



## Biwa

Splendid organ sounds

Antonio Vivaldi: La Primavera (Le quattro stagioni)
César Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op. 18
Léon Boëllmann: Suite Gothique pour grand orgue, Op. 25
Mieczyslaw Surzynski: Improvisation on the Polish church song, Op. 38
Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: VI. Sonate, Op. 65
Johann Sebastian Bach: Air from Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV 1068; Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme, BWV 645; Meine Seele erhebt den Herren, BWV 648 (from the six Schübler Chorales)

Andrzej Chorosinski, organ of St. Jacob's Cathedral


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Rhian Samuel *(b. 1944) - _Clytemnestra _(for female voice & orchestra)
Ruby Hughes, soprano; BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Jac Van Steen.

I'm very pleased with this purchase (24/96 Hi-Res download). A new composer for me, an excellent composition and a wonderful performance. The sound quality is first class and the Berg and Mahler performances are top-notch.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1 & 7


----------



## haydnguy

Malx said:


> First spin for my latest acquisition - a fine first Bartok Violin Concerto but the star of the disc is the youthful Enescu Octet.
> 
> View attachment 131211


Have it. Love it. *****************


----------



## haydnguy

The Concertos in Vatican City for Pope John XXIII

Robert Schumann
Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 54

Franz Liszt
Totentanz (Dans macabre) for Piano and Orchestra, S126

Beethoven 
Missa Solemnis, Op. 123
Gloria

Arturo Michelangeli, piano
Recorded live in the Aula delle Benedizioni, Vatican City, April 28, 1962


----------



## starthrower

Live recording of No.7


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart*, Dezső Ránki - Zoltán Kocsis ‎- Sonatas For Piano Duet (Complete)
Label: Hungaroton Classic ‎- HCD 11794-95-2
Format: 2 × CD, Album, Reissue
Country: Hungary
Released: 1994


----------



## Joe B

Nicholas Braithwaite leading The New Zealand Chamber Orchestra in music by Gustav Holst:


----------



## Rogerx

*Antonia Vivaldi (born Venice, 4 March 1678; died Vienna, 28 July 1741)*



Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 violins

Giuliano Carmignola (violin) & Amandine Beyer (violin)

Gli incogniti

Concerto for 2 Violins in B flat major, RV 529
Concerto for 2 Violins in B flat major, RV527
Concerto for 2 Violins in C minor, RV510
Concerto For 2 Violins In C RV 507
Concerto for strings No. 8, RV 127
Concerto for Two Violins, RV513
Concerto in C major for Two Violins, RV 505


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works

The Three Sonatas

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano)

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2018
Editor's Choice
Presto Recording of the Week
16th November 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
Chamber Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Chamber Choice
Finalist - Chamber
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Finalist - Chamber
Winner - Chamber
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Chamber
Winner - Chamber
Gramophone Awards
2019
Winner - Chamber
Nominee - Chamber Music
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Chamber Music


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Oboe Concertos

Pierre Pierlot (oboe)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone

Oboe Concerto in A minor, RV461
Oboe Concerto in B flat major, RV464
Oboe Concerto in C major, RV 452
Oboe Concerto in C major, RV447
Oboe Concerto in D major, RV453
Oboe Concerto in D minor, RV454
Oboe Concerto in F major, RV456
Trio Sonata, Op. 1 No. 8 for Two Violins & Continuo in D minor, RV 64


----------



## Rogerx

Complices

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Brahms, Johannes (1833-97)
Chopin, Frédéric François (1810-49)
Coltrane, John William (1926-67)
Dutilleux, Henri (1916-2013)
Falla, Manuel de (1876-1946)
Fauré, Gabriel Urbain (1845-1924)
Haydn, Franz Joseph (1732-1809)
Kreisler, Fritz (1875-1962)
Popper, David (1843-1913)
Poulenc, Francis (1899-1963)
Saint-Saëns, Charles Camille (1835-1921)
Shchedrin, Rodion (b.1932)
Tchaikovsky, Piotr Ilyich (1840-93)
Vecsey, Franz von (1893-1935)
Zimmermann, Bernd Alois (1918-70)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV644

Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Elly Ameling, Annelies Burmeister

Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin, Vittorio Negri.


----------



## Marinera

Just finished Serpent & Fire









I'll try Vivaldi too - Vespri per la festa dell'Assunzione di Maria Vergine


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Hard to believe _Daphnis et Chloë_ was recorded way back in 1959. The sound is pretty spectacular even for today, and the performance is absolutely magical. The _Rapsodie espagnole_ and _Pavane pour un infante défunte_ were recorded two years later and are no less wonderful. A classic indeed.


----------



## Jacck

*Elgar - Dream of Gerontius *
Barbirolli

this and the Apostles are both very beautiful compositions.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

seitzpf said:


> Interesting! I want to get this recording so I can compare it to Chailly/Concertgebouw that I've been enjoying recently.


I don't know the Chailly but Stein's Bruckner 6 is one of those that makes you wonder why so many other conductors failed to get the true measure of the work!


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV644
> 
> Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Elly Ameling, Annelies Burmeister
> 
> Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin, Vittorio Negri.


Birthday spins today I see.

I have been thinking, Vivaldi may be my favorite composer. Previous I had thought it was Bach....


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Final Piano Pieces

Stephen Hough (piano)

Fantasies (7 piano pieces), Op. 116
Intermezzi (3), Op. 117
Klavierstücke (4), Op. 119
Klavierstücke (6), Op. 118


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sticking with Felix Mendelssohn - various chamber works part one this late morning/early afternoon.

As regards output written during a composer's schoolboy years the names of Mozart, Mendelssohn and Korngold are the only ones I can conjure up in terms of how pejorative it may actually be to call a lot of it juvenilia at all. When hearing the works below it's mind-boggling to think how advanced and gifted the young Mendelssohn was: only the very early five short pieces for violin and piano - technical exercises written at the behest of his teacher, Carl Zelter - and the first violin sonata betray any signs that the composer might be under someone else's tutelage.

Violin Sonata [no.1] in F WoO (1820):
Violin Sonata [no.2] in F-minor op.4 (1825):

plus five short pieces for violin and piano WoO (1819-21):










String Octet in E flat op.20 (1825):










String Quintet no.1 in A op.18 (1826 - rev. 1832):










String Quartet [no.0] in E-flat WoO (1823):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.13 (1827):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*El Amor Brujo* - Oralia Dominguez (mezzo), Philharmonia Orchestra - André Vandernoot
*El sombrero de tres picos - Suites 1 & 2* - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Artur Rodzinki
*Siete cançiones espanolas* - Victoria De Los Angeles (soprano), Gonzalo Soriano (piano)

*Noches en las Jardines de l'España* - Gonzalo Soriano (piano), Paris Conservatoire Orchestra - Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos
*4 piezas españolas
Fantasia Baetica* - Gonzalo Soriano (piano)
*Harpsichord Concerto* - Gonzalo Soriano (harpischord), with Michel Debost (flute), Robert Casier (oboe), André Boutard (clarinet), Pierre Nérini (violin), Robert Cordier (cello)

A useful Falla compilation. Recordings from the late 1950s and early 1960s sound fine to me.


----------



## Enthusiast

With a couple of recordings of Elgar's Dream of Gerontius (what a great work!) being mentioned I started the day with one - a very good one - from the left field (Svetlanov's):









Perhaps not as great as the Barbirolli and Boult recordings but more than acceptable to someone raised on those! I also enjoy the Barenboim and the Britten and the sometimes derided Oramo.

Then, to check something out for another thread, the Jupiter from this:


----------



## canouro

*Max Bruch - The Complete Symphonies*

Symphony No. 3 In E, Op. 51
Adagio Appassionato, Op. 57 For Violin & Orchestra
In Memoriam, Op. 65 (Adagio For Violin & Orchestra)
Konzertstucke In F Sharp Minor, Op. 84 For Violin & Orchestra

_Salvatore Accardo, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur _‎


----------



## eljr

cd 2


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Belshazzar's Feast/Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten

John Shirley-Quirk (bass-baritone), London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn
Recorded: 1986-01-01
Recording Venue: 29-30 March 1972: Kingsway Hall, London

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1

Toccata & Fugue In D Minor, BWV 565

Toccata & Fugue In F Major, BWV 540

Toccata & Fugue BWV 538 ''Dorian''

Toccata, Adagio And Fugue In C Major, BWV 564

Fantasia & Fugue In G Minor, BWV 542


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131242


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Concerto No. 2 in A minor, BWV 593
Prelude and Fugue in B minor, BWV 544
Prelude and Fugue in D major, BWV 532

Michael Murray, organ

1983


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos, 2, 3 & 4

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## eljr

Act One


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart 38 and 39 from Norrington's first shot. I once thought I hated Norrington's work and these were the records that changed my mind and caused me to look into his discography much more deeply. These performances seem to get everything right and to be stimulatingly new at the same time.


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Vivaldi's birthday today with some recent releases.

Vivaldi: Concerti per violino VIII "Il teatro". Julien Chavin & Le Concert de la loge. I hadn't heard this French ensemble before but they do a delightful job with these concerti. Chauvin's violin is sprightly and charming. Recommended.










Vivaldi: Cello concertos and other works. Harriet Krijgh, Amsterdam Sinfonietta & Candida Thompson. I really enjoyed this album. She has a lovely tone and a lively touch well suited to these works. Equally impressive was the Amsterdam Sinfoietta led by Thompson. Recommended.










Vivaldi: Gloria - Nisi Dominus - Nulla in mundo pax. Julia Lezhneva, I Barocchisti, Diego Fasolis, Franco Fagioli & Coro della Radiotelevisione Svizzera I fell in love with Vivaldi's Gloria when I was in High School and we performed it. This is an excellent performance, though I would have preferred more ambiance. I also liked the psalm sung by Lezhneva.


----------



## Duncan

*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Deutsche Grammophon Recordings*

*Russo, W: 3 Pieces for Blues Band and Symphony Orchestra Op. 50*

*Bernstein: West Side Story: Symphonic Dances*

*San Francisco Symphony
Seiji Ozawa*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: 6 Schübler Chorales, BWV 645-650. Helmut Walcha.


----------



## millionrainbows

Chamber music of Mario Davidovsky, Empyrean Ensemble (2003). It's nice to see Davidocsky being recorded, because it's good stuff.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded back in 1957, these performances are classics. Michelangeli has rarely, if ever, been equalled in the Rachmaninov, let alone surpassed and the Ravel remains one of the greatest performances on disc, his playing wonderfully lucid, techniqye and musicality in perfect accord. Ettore Gracis and the Philharmonia provide superb support.

At just over 45 minutes of music, this might seem short measure for a CD. It certainly isn't for the music making.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir John Eliot Gardiner

 Recording of the Week,  John Eliot Gardiner concludes his cycle of Schumann symphonies with the LSO
28th February 2020

With sparkling, joyous performances of the Spring and Rhenish symphonies, John Eliot Gardiner and the LSO bring their Schumann cycle to an exuberant conclusion.


----------



## Vasks

_Christopher's compositions_

*Rouse - Symphony #3 (Gilbert/dacapo)
Rouse - Phaethon (Eschenbach/Telarc)*

_and I'm off again to hear a performance of a piece of mine. I'll be back for listening on Monday_


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with HIP Mozart - Symphony 40 from this. Jacobs is fast but not as driven as he can be and its a pretty good account. Still this is not among my favourites for this symphony.


----------



## starthrower

No.7 NY Philharmonic


----------



## eljr

act 2


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 1*
Norrington, Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra

This is a very nice start to the cycle that Merl said some very nice things about in the review thread. There's a nice energy here that comes from it being live.

*Haydn: Piano Concertos 3, 4, and 11*
Leif Ove Andsnes, Norwegian Chamber Orchestra

All sound very nice, and No. 4 sounds spectacular.


----------



## Jacck

*Holst - Choral Hymns from the Rig Veda, Op.26 *
Sir David Willcocks, Royal Philarmonic Orchestra

I am hooked on Holst choral works. This, the choral symphony, the Cloud Messenger (and some shorter works such as Ode to Death) are masterpieces of choral music with a very unique atmosphere.


----------



## Dimace

A year ago, motivated from some of your presentations, I decided to discover *Philipp Glass's* music. The piano works (with a Bulgarian, I believe, pianist) were quite good. They looked like as modern classical compositions or film music. Somehow music to relax, but not easy listening. After this, I bought also the orchestral works of the same composer, which are presented today. I listened two of the three CD's (the 4 Symphonies) and I found them quite OK, but *too far away* from what I consider as a serious symphonic work. Like his piano works, the music is more than I had wanted repetitiv and somehow monotonous. Of course there are GOOD moments. But the listener must find them after extended hearing. I say this, because, with my first time I found a couple or more, and I suppose are more of them hidden in these compositions. To conclude, I believe that Philipp is better as piano composer than a symphonic one. The kind of music he composes, is easier to be performed in a single instrument where the monotonous Repetition, if the pianist is good, should be tamed easier. In every case no remorse for this buy.


----------



## Bourdon

*Adams - Ellington - Antheil*


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons & L'amoroso

Felix Ayo (violin)

I Musici


----------



## starthrower

Bourdon said:


> *Adams - Ellington - Antheil*


Which box set is that pictured?


----------



## Bourdon

starthrower said:


> Which box set is that pictured?











This is a box edition on the occasion of the 30th anniversary of the Schonberg Ensemble.
It contains 25 CDs and will not be easy to find or very expensive.
This CD box is a real treasure chest for lovers of new music, with beautiful and occasionally also historical recordings of masterpieces such as Schoenberg's 'Pierrot lunaire', Boulez '' Rituel ', Stockhausens' Gruppen 'and Viviers' Rêves d'un Marco Polo '(on DVD). In addition, special works by Mahler, Webern, Stravinsky, Oestvolskaya, Kagel, Rihm and many others can be found. Naturally, the performances are all excellent and highly motivated, and the book's 628-page book with this box provides excellent and inspiring introductions per CD / DVD and per work, which also make re-listening of well-known works special.


----------



## Enthusiast

I thought that this wouldn't come today so I listened to a lot of other Mozart symphonies to bury my disappointment. But then the postman came! These Stuttgart Norrington discs are a little annoying because of their couplings - one of the great late symphonies per disc. So I resisted for a long time. But this is really excellent Mozart! Wonderful. Sadly I will have to get more from this series.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Fantasia In C Minor, BWV 562 
Passacaglia & Fugue In C Minor, BWV 582 
Fantasia In G Major, BWV 572 
Fantasia & Fugue In C Minor, BWV 537 
Prelude & Fugue In E Minor, BWV 548 
Prelude & Fugue In C Major, BWV 547 
Prelude & Fugue In G Major, BWV 541

Recorded At Sint Laurenskerk Alkmaar (Schnitger)


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I thought that this wouldn't come today so I listened to a lot of other Mozart symphonies to bury my disappointment. But then the postman came! These Stuttgart Norrington discs are a little annoying because of their couplings - one of the great late symphonies per disc. So I resisted for a long time. But this is really excellent Mozart! Wonderful.* Sadly I will have to get more from this series.*
> 
> View attachment 131256


Yeah,life is suffering


----------



## Enthusiast

^ It's really hard.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various chamber works part two for the rest of today.

String Quartet no.1 in E flat op.12 (1829):
String Quartet no.4 in E-minor op.44 no.2 (1837 - rev. 1839):
String Quartet no.5 in E-flat op.44 no.3 (1838):
String Quartet no.3 in D op.44 no.1 (1838):










Violin Sonata [no.3] in F WoO (1838):










Cello Sonata no.1 in B-flat op.45 (1838):


----------



## Jacck

*Vivaldi - The Four Seasons Recomposed *
Max Richter

celebrating the birthday of the great master


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> ^ It's really hard.


I immediately thought of this story .... do you know the story of the frog in the pan? Throw the creature in boiling water and it jumps out immediately. But if you heat the water slowly, it will stay in place until death follows.:tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms-Schubert-Chopin*

CD30


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> I immediately thought of this story .... do you know the story of the frog in the pan? Throw the creature in boiling water and it jumps out immediately. But if you heat the water slowly, it will stay in place until death follows.:tiphat:


So I should have bought all six in one go and died instantly! I think if I were a frog I would prefer to be made comfortable before being executed!


----------



## eljr

Act 3


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

D Smith said:


> Celebrating Vivaldi's birthday today with some recent releases.
> 
> Vivaldi: Concerti per violino VIII "Il teatro". Julien Chavin & Le Concert de la loge. I hadn't heard this French ensemble before but they do a delightful job with these concerti. Chauvin's violin is sprightly and charming. Recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vivaldi: Cello concertos and other works. Harriet Krijgh, Amsterdam Sinfonietta & Candida Thompson. I really enjoyed this album. She has a lovely tone and a lively touch well suited to these works. Equally impressive was the Amsterdam Sinfoietta led by Thompson. Recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vivaldi: Gloria - Nisi Dominus - Nulla in mundo pax. Julia Lezhneva, I Barocchisti, Diego Fasolis, Franco Fagioli & Coro della Radiotelevisione Svizzera I fell in love with Vivaldi's Gloria when I was in High School and we performed it. This is an excellent performance, though I would have preferred more ambiance. I also liked the psalm sung by Lezhneva.


Good stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> It's really hard.


what a thing to say on a family forum! :devil:


----------



## Enthusiast

Two of Britten's quartets including the great late 3rd, and Tippett's lyrical 2nd quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> So I should have bought all six in one go and died instantly! I think if I were a frog I would prefer to be made comfortable before being executed!


I understand perfectly,you like to suffer but not fully being aware of it.


----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> A year ago, motivated from some of your presentations, I decided to discover *Philipp Glass's* music. The piano works (with a Bulgarian, I believe, pianist) were quite good. They looked like as modern classical compositions or film music. Somehow music to relax, but not easy listening. After this, I bought also the orchestral works of the same composer, which are presented today. I listened two of the three CD's (the 4 Symphonies) and I found them quite OK, but *too far away* from what I consider as a serious symphonic work. Like his piano works, the music is more than I had wanted repetitiv and somehow monotonous. Of course there are GOOD moments. But the listener must find them after extended hearing. I say this, because, with my first time I found a couple or more, and I suppose are more of them hidden in these compositions. To conclude, I believe that Philipp is better as piano composer than a symphonic one. The kind of music he composes, is easier to be performed in a single instrument where the monotonous Repetition, if the pianist is good, should be tamed easier. In every case no remorse for this buy.
> 
> View attachment 131255


Good comments.

Personally, I hear no repetition. I hear simplicity made profound. 
Brilliance in most every segment.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I thought that this wouldn't come today so I listened to a lot of other Mozart symphonies to bury my disappointment. But then the postman came! These Stuttgart Norrington discs are a little annoying because of their couplings - one of the great late symphonies per disc. So I resisted for a long time. But this is really excellent Mozart! Wonderful. Sadly I will have to get more from this series.
> 
> View attachment 131256


I'm not Roger's or Mozart's fan, but I bought this one… The reason is that Norrington has HIS way to do things. I call this originality (despite my objections) and many times I learn new things. A very good buy. (Everything I write for the Austrian is very relative... I know only some of his piano sonatas and his late symphonies. Read with caution...) :lol:


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> *Adams - Ellington - Antheil*


looks like great fun!


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> Yeah,life is suffering


sublime in the understating


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> Good comments.
> 
> Personally, I hear no repetition. I hear simplicity made profound.
> Brilliance in most every segment.


As I written in a post below yours, for many composers my opinion is very relative (or irrelative) When I listen Liszt, I sit in my piano, I open the score, many times I accompany what it is playing. When I listen Beethoven the same. Also Bruckner, Mahler, Tschaikowsky, Godowsky etc... When I listen other composers, i sit in my kitchen, browsing the internet, speaking on the phone etc. The moment I can not respect some great guys is futile to believe that I will learn something from them. I trust your opinion, my dearest.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Adams - Ellington - Antheil*


A 250 Euro buy for me this one... It is sealed and I never open it. The book is unbelievable. Same quality booklets only in Moore Foundation Productions. This is a treasure and I suggest it as an investment to every collector. For the music, I have nothing to say. I never listened it and my relation to these composers is minimal. I could pay up to 400 for this one...


----------



## Merl

Mendelssohn's 4th. Havent played this one in years. Classy as ever, Mr Dohnanyi.


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> looks like great fun!


 It is, and it is also a nice memorandum for Reinbert de Leeuw.


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> A 250 Euro buy for me this one... It is sealed and I never open it. The book is unbelievable. Same quality booklets only in Moore Foundation Productions. This is a treasure and I suggest it as an investment to every collector. For the music, I have nothing to say. I never listened it and my relation to these composers is minimal. I could pay up to 400 for this one...


To my nowledge they were never sealed but packed in a nicely fitting cardboard box.


----------



## Malx

Bartok, Piano Concerto No 3 - Bavouzet, BBC Philharmonic, Noseda.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131266


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Falstaff

Hungarian State Opera Chorus and Orchestra
Will Humburg, conductor

1998


----------



## eljr




----------



## agoukass

Chabrier: Piano Works 

Jean Casadesus


----------



## Helgi

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6*
Paavo Järvi w/NHK Symphony Orchestra, Tokyo


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have been strangely & embarrassingly ignorant regarding my 2nd most favorite composer forever...I have heard many of these pieces, but never knew anything about Clavier-Übung III. Shame on me!  I thought the Leipzig-chorales were the ones to hear, but there is more! I admit that I haven't heard everything by Bach...


----------



## 13hm13

Gianandrea Noseda, National Symphony Orchestra / Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 , on this new recording:


----------



## eljr

CD 1


----------



## Red Terror

One of my very favorite recordings of Parsifal...


----------



## Eramire156

*Britten's third string quartet, Taylor and Nielsen*

Chamber music this afternoon

*Benjamin Britten 
String Quartet no.3, op.94









Maggini String Quartet *

and then another English string quartet

*Matthew Taylor
String Quartet no.5, op.35









Dante String Quartet *

finishing off with the Nielsen wind quintet

*Carl Nielsen 
Wind Quintet 









Bergen Woodwind Quintet *


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Flute Sonatas
BWV1030
BWV1035
BWV1032


----------



## Itullian

First rate sound and playing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Altenberg Lieder*

Lovely singing and lovely orchestral playing.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berg, Altenberg Lieder*
> 
> Lovely singing and lovely orchestral playing.


Did you or your house also suffer from the strong wind?


----------



## eljr




----------



## Ramiro

Today was a Concerto day, definitely:

First time listening to anything Sibelius related: it totally blew me away. Very powerful.









*Jean Sibelius* - Violin Concerto in D Minor, Op. 47 - Hilary Hahn (violin), Esa-Pekka Salonen, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra.

Then, first time listening to Bruch, too. Very powerful, too. The violin playing felt very emotional.









*Max Bruch* - Violin Concertos 1 & 2 - Salvatore Accardo (violin), Kurt Masur, Gewandhaus Orchester Leipzig.

Finally, the pieces that got me into classical music (I know they're not the common "beginner" pieces, but when I heard them, it finally clicked for me). I haven't listened to them for a few years, so it was a nice refresher of what made me fall in love with classical music.









*J. S. Bach* - Concertos for Harpsichord, Strings and Continuo No. 1, 5 & 7 and Concerto for 2 Harpsichords, Strings and Continuo No. 8 - Trevor Pinnock (harpsichord), The English Concert


----------



## Helgi

First time listening to Klemperer's Brahms cycle.










*Brahms: Symphony No. 1*
Klemperer w/Philharmonia Orchestra

Wonderful!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: The String Quartets
Amadeus Quartet *

*Disc 3 - String Quartets Nos. K387, K421 and K458 "The Hunt".*


----------



## Merl

Don't normally listen this late at night but fancied something in my ears rather than what I'm currently listening to right now. Great music and sounds even better at high volume in these Earbuds.


----------



## starthrower

Dimace said:


> A 250 Euro buy for me this one... It is sealed and I never open it. The book is unbelievable. Same quality booklets only in Moore Foundation Productions. This is a treasure and I suggest it as an investment to every collector. For the music, I have nothing to say. I never listened it and my relation to these composers is minimal. I could pay up to 400 for this one...


You mean you purchased this expensive set just to stare at it? Are you putting us on?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> Did you or your house also suffer from the strong wind?


I live to the north of Nashville, so I escaped the tornado. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> You mean you purchased this expensive set just to stare at it? Are you putting us on?


I admire his discipline. I'm sure it will increase in value. But personally, if I had it, I would have looked at it for a week, then torn it open. I mean, last year I spent that much to get tires on my car just to have two of them blown out by potholes. At least this set will last longer than my tires.


----------



## eljr

Ramiro said:


> Today was a Concerto day, definitely:
> 
> First time listening to anything Sibelius related: it totally blew me away. Very powerful.
> 
> View attachment 131275
> 
> 
> *Jean Sibelius* - Violin Concerto in D Minor, Op. 47 - Hilary Hahn (violin), Esa-Pekka Salonen, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra.


talked me into it...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Eugene Ormandy leading The Philadelphia Orchestra in Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today:


----------



## Ramiro

Today is a day of firsts: First piece of Mahler I listen. Currently on the 3rd Mvt. Longer than what I'm used to listen to, but I'm enjoying it a lot. Hermann Scherchen really brings the bombasticness and the drama to the forefront (loved his Beethoven 3rd, too).









*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection' - Hermann Scherchen/Vienna State Opera Orchestra/Vienna Academy Chamber Choir/Mimi Coertse/Lucretia West


----------



## flamencosketches

eljr said:


>


Man, am I gonna have to listen to this in the morning or what


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> To my nowledge they were never sealed but packed in a nicely fitting cardboard box.


Sealed. :lol: Brand new means sealed and must be sealed. New (neuwertig) can be opened for inspection reasons. Not a big deal, just 10 to 15% for such items. For others, as you know, much more. (take a look at Discogs. There you can find details for the condition of such objects. Amazon or Ebay give not very accurate information. Nevertheless new but not sealed is a pristine condition. Super gemacht!)


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> You mean you purchased this expensive set just to stare at it? Are you putting us on?


Not at all! I'm collector. More than 50% of my 17.000 titles are sealed. I'm looking for sealed objects. One way or an other I don't listen such music… Why I must open it? :lol:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131286


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Ostro picta, RV 642
Gloria, RV 589
Gloria, RV 588

Sara Mingardo, contralto

Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director

2009


----------



## agoukass

Scarlatti: 6 Sonatas
Rameau: Keyboard Works 

Robert Casadesus


----------



## 13hm13

On a rare 1973 LP (or 1989 CD) ...

Henry Litolff / Gerald Robbins, Edouard Van Remoortel, The Monte Carlo Opera Orchestra ‎- World Premiere Recording - Concerto Symphonique No. 4 In D Minor, Op. 102
Label: Genesis ‎- GS 1035


----------



## starthrower

Dimace said:


> Not at all! I'm collector. More than 50% of my 17.000 titles are sealed. I'm looking for sealed objects. One way or an other I don't listen such music… Why I must open it? :lol:


If you happen to fall on hard times, please send me a for sale list.


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


>


I bought this one for the Schoenberg, but I fell in love with the Sibelius! It's a strange pairing but a great CD nevertheless.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131288


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Arias

Cecilia Bartoli, mezzo-soprano
Arnold Schoenberg Choir
Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, conductor

1999


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Friedrich Gernsheim: Symphony # 1 in G minor, Op 32 & Symphony # 2 in E flat major, Op 46


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto, Fantasie
Alfred Berndel

Philharmonia Orchestra, Kurt Sanderling


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## KenOC

Mozart: "Haydn" String Quartet K. 428 in E-flat, Hagen Quartett. A smashing work, on the radio right now.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 8

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Piano Music

Cristina Ortiz (piano)

As Três Marias
Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 for piano or orchestra
Caixinha de Música Quebrada (Broken Musical Box)
Ciclo Brasileiro
Cirandas, W220
Cirandinha No. 14 - A Canoa virou
Cirandinha No. 4
Five pieces from Guia prático
Poema Singelo
Saudades das Selvas Brasilieras No. 2
Valsa da Dor


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: L'estro armonico - 12 concerti, Op. 3

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Jacck

*Mozart - Great Mass*
Gardiner

*Liszt - Via Crucis*
Andrew Parrott, Taverner Consort, Taverner Choir


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Did Dutoit and his Montréal forces ever do anything better than these Ravel recordings from the 1980s, all in spectacular Decca digital sound? I'm not sure they did. Not a single dud performance, revealing the brilliance of Ravel's orchestration, whether evoking a magical fairytale world, the swooning decadence of Vienna or the vivid, primary colours of Spain.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various chamber works part three of three for early afternoon.

Cello Sonata no.2 in D op.58 (1842-43):



Piano Trio no.1 in D-minor op.49 (1839):
Piano Trio no.2 in C-minor op.66 (1845):



String Quintet no.2 in B-flat op.posth.87 (1845):










Four pieces for string quartet op.posth.81 (1827, 1843 and 1847):
String Quartet no.6 in F-minor op.80 (1847):


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Complete Piano Trios Vol 4

Trio Parnassus

Allegretto in E flat major for Piano Trio, Hess 48
Piano Trio No. 7 in B flat Major, Op. 97 'Archduke'
Piano Trio No. 8 in E flat major, WoO 38
Piano Trio No. 9 in B flat major, WoO 39


----------



## Bourdon

*Gregorian Chant*

This CD opens with the wonderful "Salve Festa Dies"










CD 1


----------



## Helgi

Great discovery thanks to Tsaraslondon :tiphat:










*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G; Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 4*
Arturo B. Michelangeli, Ettore Gracis, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> Great discovery thanks to Tsaraslondon :tiphat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ravel, Piano Concerto in G; Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 4*
> Arturo B. Michelangeli, Ettore Gracis, Philharmonia Orchestra


I have this as part of a Michelangeli box set. I'll have to give it a listen later


----------



## Marinera

Leonardo Da Vinci - La Musique Secrète 
Denis Raisin Dadre, Doulce Mémoire









Rococo - Musique À Sanssouci
Dorothee Oberlinger; Ensemble 1700


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> I bought this one for the Schoenberg, but I fell in love with the Sibelius! It's a strange pairing but a great CD nevertheless.


Easy to understand why.

It is fantastic.


----------



## eljr

another spin...


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc


----------



## eljr




----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok/Juilliard String Quartet. The historic 1963 recording, finally in a legit release, not Newton, etc.


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> If you happen to fall on hard times, please send me a for sale list.


I have one of the most comprehensive lists in Europe (for my collection) Every possible detail plus buy Allerts, price tendency etc. I work on this the last 10 years.


----------



## Rogerx

Edvard Grieg Kor sings Grieg

Audun Iversen (baritone)

Edvard Grieg Kor, Paul Robinson, Håkon Matti Skrede

Gramophone Magazine July 2019

Lang's Last Spring is a beautiful, distilled and resonant work after Grieg and is nobly sung by the Bergen-based Edvard Grieg Choir here, as is the Norwegian composer's own choral arrangement of his Ave maris stella…A passable start, but this album alienates itself quickly thereafter.

MusicWeb International July 2019

I would certainly like to hear more of them in their eight-voice formation. The documentation in the booklet is excellent while the Chandos sound in both formats is in the best traditions of the house…

Presto Classical May 2019

A characterful arrangement of the Holberg Suite closes this lovely album from the fresh-voiced Norwegian choir, the sopranos blithely taking the stratospheric writing in their stride. The Four Psalms are another winner, especially the rustic, very secular-sounding Guds Søn har gjort mig fri, which sounds like it's strayed in from the early stretches of Peer Gynt.


----------



## Ramiro

Ended the day yesterday listening to some more concertos, this time Horn Concertos! First Strauss, then Hindemith. I loved Strauss, Hindemith... not so much. It had some great parts but lost me in the way. Not my cup of tea, I guess.









*Richard Strauss* - Horn Concertos No. 1 & 2
*Paul Hindemith* - Horn Concerto
Dennis Brain (french horn)
Wolfgang Sawallisch
Philarmonia Orchestra

Today, I'm listening to this symphony to prepare for hearing it live in a few weeks. I didn't know anything about it or the composer before this.









*Vincent d'Indy* - Symphonie sur un chant montagnard français
Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)
Charles Dutoit
Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal


----------



## Marinera

*Rameau - Les Indes Galantes*
Purcell Choir, Orfeo Orchestra, Gyorgy Vashegyi
Disk 1


----------



## millionrainbows

Oh, where have you been, Dennis Brain, Dennis Brain
Oh, where have you been, darling Dennis?
You were driving your sports car, now your brain is in a jar
And you'll ne'er play another Strauss concerto.

_Apologies to all Dennis Brain fans_


----------



## Duncan

*Claudio Abbado & the Berlin Philharmoniker: The Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3*

*Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3*

*Maurizio Pollini (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*

*Beethoven: Leonore Overture No. 2, Op. 72a*

*Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado
*


----------



## eljr

Interesting, this is selling on Amazon for $1,000 USA dollars. WTF!

mp3, $8.99!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Exploring a new composer. Everyone else heard this guy?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131310


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons), RV 269, 315, 293, 297
Il Riposo per Il S. S. Natale, RV 270
Concerto L'Amoroso, RV 271
Concerto II Grosso Mogul, RV 208

Brecon Baroque
Rachel Podger, violin/director

2018


----------



## Enthusiast

Just what I needed.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Stabat Mater

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, István Kertész.


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> Bartok/Juilliard String Quartet. The historic 1963 recording, finally in a legit release, not Newton, etc.


My first recording of these quartets and still one of the finest.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Suzanne Danco (soprano), Gérard Souzay (baritone)
Union Chorale de la Tour de Peilz
Eric Schmidt (organ)
Orchestre de la Suisse-Romande - Ernest Ansermet

Ansermet's performances of the _Pelléas et Mélisande_ suite and the _Masques et Bergamasques_ are actually really good, but they are saddled here with a pretty awful performance of the _Requiem_, the only thing to commend it being Gérard Souzay's singing of the baritone solos. Tempi are lugubrious, the orchestral sound glutinous and the choir, especially the sopranos and tenors, sound feeble and malnourished. Danco too, fine singer that she was, is completely out of sorts, matronly and overly operatic. A shame, as I say, because the orchestral items on their own are quite recommendable.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 3

PRELUDE & FUGUE in B minor, BWV544

PRELUDE & FUGUE in F minor, BWV534

PRELUDE & FUGUE in C minor, BWV546

PRELUDE & FUGUE in A minor, BWV543

TRIO SONATA No.1 in E-flat major, BWV525

TRIO SONATA No.6 in G Major, BWV530


----------



## Joachim Raff

Paul Buttner's brilliant 4th Symphony


----------



## eljr

This one is selling for $725!!!

WTF?


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> This one is selling for $725!!!
> 
> WTF?


You are sitting on a goldmine .


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporary Concertos by Abrahamsen: Left, Alone/ Pesson: Future is a faded song// Strasnoy: Kuleshov

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Enthusiast

The Witch of Atlas ...


----------



## Joachim Raff

Comparable to Bruckner. If i was to choose, i would say I prefer this guy


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

for Bach lover aller Länder...

A beautiful cantata


----------



## Simplicissimus

Enthusiast said:


> The Witch of Atlas ...
> 
> View attachment 131318


Six CD set, right? Hoping to know your evaluation of the whole thing, as I'm thinking of buying it. I've only heard the _Celtic Symphony_ on the radio and really liked it.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 2, 5, and 6*
Norrington, SWR Stuttgart

All of these were fine without being exceptional. No. 5 sounded like the conductor's pants were on fire with how fast the tempo was. The saving grace is that the musicians still played together.


----------



## Joachim Raff

MAIER-RÖNTGEN VIOLIN CONCERTO

A unique performance of Amanda Maier-Röntgen's shimmering, lyrical Violin Concerto in D Minor from 1875, with the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra's Claudia Bonfiglioli in the role of soloist, and the orchestra under the baton of Chief Conductor Sakari Oramo.

Wow! This is really good

https://www.konserthuset.se/en/play/maier-rontgen-violin-concerto/


----------



## Enthusiast

Franck's Symphony and Henze's 7th.


----------



## Enthusiast

seitzpf said:


> Six CD set, right? Hoping to know your evaluation of the whole thing, as I'm thinking of buying it. I've only heard the _Celtic Symphony_ on the radio and really liked it.


Yes, 6 CDs. Bantock has his orchestras making gorgeous sounds - very lush. If you liked the Celtic Symphony then you will find much in a similar vein. I do have moods when I enjoy some of this music a lot but the snob in me recognises Bantock as a byroad, albeit an interesting one.


----------



## Bourdon

*Music for lost souls*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> Franck's Symphony and Henze's 7th.
> 
> View attachment 131322
> 
> 
> View attachment 131323


That Monteux Franck Symphony is deservedly a classic, a really great performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hindemith, Concerto for Orchestra
*

Hindemith has never clicked with me. Maybe hearing him conduct his own works will change that. So far, no. But I have three disks to go.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Martinu, Piano Trios 1 & 2 - Smetana Trio.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Hindemith, Concerto for Orchestra
> *
> 
> Hindemith has never clicked with me. Maybe hearing him conduct his own works will change that. So far, no. But I have three disks to go.
> 
> View attachment 131324


I haven't listened to these recordings. I became a fan listening to the Blomstedt 3 disc orchestral set, and Abbado's Kammermusik set on EMI. Good luck! There's some great music there if you can get into it. I also like his fourth string quartet, his operas, and sonata for solo harp.


----------



## Jacck

Manxfeeder said:


> *Hindemith, Concerto for Orchestra
> *
> 
> Hindemith has never clicked with me. Maybe hearing him conduct his own works will change that. So far, no. But I have three disks to go.
> 
> View attachment 131324


when trying to "click" with a composer, I find it best to take just one work and listen to it repeatedly over time. It took me maybe 20 listenings over several months to click with Schoenberg. With Hindemith, I think his violin concerto or Ludus tonalis could be good entry works.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - orchestral works part one of two tonight. Delius was once referred to as the 'poet of regret for the vanquished hour and hedonistic delight' - there is often a shimmering, hazy aspect to Delius's music which perhaps does evoke the idea of _temps perdu_.

_Paris: The Song of a Great City_ (1899):



Piano Concerto (1897 - rev. by 1907):



_Florida Suite_ (1887 - rev. 1889):
_The Walk to the Paradise Garden_ - interlude from the opera _A Village Romeo and Juliet_ (1900-01):
_Brigg Fair_ (1907):
_In a Summer Garden_ (1908):
_Dance Rhapsody no.1_ (1908):
_On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring_ (1911-12):
_Summer Night on the River_ (1911-12):


----------



## eljr




----------



## premont

eljr said:


> This one is selling for $725!!!
> 
> WTF?


Somewhat less pricey, here:

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/offer-list...?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=1583435964&sr=8-1


----------



## Helgi

Currently watching live:






*Iceland Symphony Orchestra's 70th anniversary concert*

_Program_
Páll Ísólfsson Úr myndabók Jónasar Hallgrímssonar
Jean Sibelius Violin Concerto
Gustav Mahler Symphony no. 1

_Conductor_
Eva Ollikainen

_Soloist_
Augustin Hadelich

https://en.harpa.is/events/event/70th-anniversary-concert-iceland-symphony-orchestra/


----------



## DavidA

A reminder of the great John Ogden at the height of his powers


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Fricsay leading the RIAS orchestra in 1953. The sound is kind of thin, but the playing is very precise. I can see why the cover calls him "Perfektionist und Energiebundel."


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131329


*Cecil Burleigh*

Music for Violin and Piano

Impromptu
Nature's Voices
Five Indian Sketches
Plantation Sketches
Characteristic Pieces
Six Fancies
Four Concert Pieces
Boyhood Recollections
Spanish Dance
Cradle Song

Zina Schiff, violin
Mary Barranger, piano

2002

Thanks to eljr for making me aware of this recording.


----------



## eljr




----------



## MusicSybarite

eljr said:


>


Two of his best symphonies, not to say his best ones.


----------



## eljr

RockyIII said:


> Thanks to eljr for making me aware of this recording.


:tiphat:

.....................


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

This is well played, but as they say, it fails to lift. However, the Chicago Brass at that time was among the best in the world, if not the best, and that's reason enough to keep it in the CD pile.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.7 in F major, op.59 no.1, first of the "Razumovsky" quartets. Budapest String Quartet. I didn't listen to much Beethoven during the first couple months of this anniversary year, but now I'm getting into gear, paying a lot of attention to these great string quartets. I love exploring classic recordings by iconic ensembles such as the Budapest SQ. That being said, I don't know if this is the cycle I would want to have. The sound is a little dry for my taste and I think I would prefer something with more precise playing. Either way it's a damn fine performance of a great work.


----------



## Biwa

Handel: Organ Concerto Nos. 1-4

Daniel Chorzempa (organ)
Concerto Amsterdam
Jaap Schroeder (conductor)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Webern*: 5 Movements for String Quartet, op.5; 6 Bagatelles for String Quartet. Juilliard String Quartet. Webern's SQ music is a phenomenal body of work, and for my money nobody played it like the Juilliards, though I also have love for the Italianos here and I like what I've heard of the Artis Quartett Wien. But they play this music with immense skill and surgical precision, & somehow a thing of beauty emerges.


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Mendelssohn, Symphonies Nos 1-5, Overtures, A Midsummer Night's Dream, with LSO under Sir Eliot Gardiner *

This one is a quite new release. It contains 4 SACDs (hybrids) and 1 Blu ray disk. (with all the symphonies). The sound is TOP. The Blu ray Disk, as I noticed, maybe has problems to be played in some Blu Ray players. With Sony, for example, went very well. With a Pioneer I faced problems: The sound was extremely distorted. As a musical value, the standards are good, but, as always with the Sir, the outcome is without surprises or novelties. A very academical approach. Felix, this is my opinion, is more dramatic than many directors they believe he is. He has more depth. In some symphonies, I listened a quite flat outcome, which is not bad at all, but also not close to my expectations. *So, is you like a pleasant hearing, this set is very good.* If you want something more approach after consideration.


----------



## Ramiro

Started this night listening again to Hindemith. This time, I really enjoyed the piece I listened to. Feels very... american. Same feeling I had with his Horn Concerto. It reminded me of Copland, I don't really know why.









*Paul Hindemith* - Symphonische Metamorphosen
Wilhelm Furtwängler
Berlin Philarmonic Orchestra

Then, onto a first listening to some material that the orchestra I'll go to see will play. So far, so great. Both this and the Furtwängler recordings are not to the level of modern recordings, but that's undestandable, and the energy they have is inmense, so that compensates for me.









*Zoltán Kodály* - Dances of Galanta
Victor de Sabata
Berlin Philarmonic Orchestra

Finally, to close the night, and because Hindemith reminded me of Copland for a second time in two days, I had to do it:









*Aaron Copland* - Symphony No. 3
Leonard Bernstein
New York Philarmonic Orchestra


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Netherlands Philharminic Orchestra Amsterdam, Yakov Kreizberg

The partnership of Julia Fischer and Yakov Kreizberg… really comes into its own in the symphonic proportions of Brahms's Violin Concerto. From Fischer's opening imposing entry, it's clear that... - BBC Music Magazine, Proms 2007, More…


----------



## 13hm13

Walton's Varii Capricci, on this 1990 Chandos recording:


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> for Bach lover aller Länder...
> 
> A beautiful cantata


This is great just like






Ludwig van Beethoven: Alle Menschen werden Brüder. :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Paris Quartets

Nevermind

Fugue TWV 30:14 in A minor
Quartet TWV 43:e4 in E minor for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Quartet TWV 43:F1 in F major for flute, violin (or 2 violins), viola & b.c.
Quartet TWV 43:G1 in G major for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Suite TWV 42:h2 in B minor for flute, harpsichord or violin & b.c.


----------



## haydnguy

*Robert Schumann*
Piano Concerto in a minor, Op. 54
Recorded in New York, January 21, 1948

*Cesar Franck*
Symphonic Variations for Piano and Orchestra
Recorded in Los Angeles, January 16, 1949

*Edvard Grieg* 
Piano Concerto in a minor, Op. 16
Recorded in Milano, February 9, 1942

Arturo Michelangeli, piano


----------



## regenmusic

Come ye sons of art (Henry Purcell) - Coro Ninfas do Lis & Orquestra Ars Lusitanae


----------



## Rogerx

Stradella: San Giovanni Battista

Catherine Bott (soprano), Christine Batty (mezzo soprano), Gérard Lesne (alto), Richard Edgar-Wilson (bass)

Les Musiciens du Louvre, Marc Minkowski


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 6-9 & 44& 55

English Chamber orchestra.

Jeffery Tate .


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre de la Rue: Masses

The Sound And The Fury

Missa Ista est speciosa à 5
Missa l'Homme armé
Missa Pascale a 5
Missa pro fidelibus defunctis


----------



## eljr

a fantastic series

Every library should have this set


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Pierre de la Rue: Masses
> 
> The Sound And The Fury
> 
> Missa Ista est speciosa à 5
> Missa l'Homme armé
> Missa Pascale a 5
> Missa pro fidelibus defunctis


I love this album cover.... how is the music?


----------



## Jacck

*Orlande de Lassus - Psalmi Davidis Pœnitentiales*
Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent

this beautiful music has such a calming soothing effect. Just the first psalm makes me believe in God. 
(though best not to study the lyrics, these are some silly latin vespers that are way below in depth behind the music)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Though there are undoubtedly some better performances out there, this one is not at all bad (and a great deal better than the Ansermet I was listening to yesterday). Hickox also performs the full orchestral version which is rarely used these days, but his speeds are faster and textures lighter and the London Symphony Chorus are surprisingly cohesive for a large group. Aled Jones was at the height of his fame as a boy soprano and there is no doubt the quality of both his voice and his innate musicality, but I'm not absolutely sure a treble is the best choice here. Stephen Roberts is excellent.

The Bernstein coupling is also excellent and Jones possibly better cast here. All in all, very enjoyable.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tsaraslondon said:


> That Monteux Franck Symphony is deservedly a classic, a really great performance.


It is indeed. There are a couple (or more?) of other really good ones: the old van Otterloo and, surprisingly, the relatively recent one from Herreweghe (it couples one of his Faure Requiems and isn't even named on the front cover!). But it is the Monteux that has been with me for more than 40 years!


----------



## Marinera

Gerard Souzay performs Poulenc and Ravel
Disks 2 & 3


----------



## Enthusiast

Jacck said:


> when trying to "click" with a composer, I find it best to take just one work and listen to it repeatedly over time. It took me maybe 20 listenings over several months to click with Schoenberg. With Hindemith, I think his violin concerto or Ludus tonalis could be good entry works.


I half agree. It is a good idea to focus on one work. Definitely. But I have always had difficulty with the violin concerto - I'm not sure why and I have tried so many times to like it. For me the key work for Hindemith's maturity is the Mathis der Maler Symphony, a work I would happily call Hindemith's masterpiece and certainly the piece that has helped me to keep faith with Hindemith during periods of doubting him!

And I do agree with Starthrower that the early Kammermusiks (I have the Chailly set and they are very good) are very great indeed but seem to be the work of a very different composer to the one Hindemith became.

I think the set of Hindemith himself conducting is a fine one but a little old sound wise.


----------



## Jacck

Enthusiast said:


> I half agree. It is a good idea to focus on one work. Definitely. But I have always had difficulty with the violin concerto - I'm not sure why and I have tried so many times to like it. For me the key work for Hindemith's maturity is the Mathis der Maler Symphony, a work I would happily call Hindemith's masterpiece and certainly the piece that has helped me to keep faith with Hindemith during periods of doubting him!
> 
> And I do agree with Starthrower that the early Kammermusiks (I have the Chailly set and they are very good) are very great indeed but seem to be the work of a very different composer to the one Hindemith became.
> 
> I think the set of Hindemith himself conducting is a fine one but a little old sound wise.


I think the problem with the violin concerto is that the violin and the orchestra are out of tune (not sure if it is the right musical term) from time to time, which might be unpleasant for some people. Though you have to remember, that this was all written during dark times in Europe and it is likely intentional to create feelings of disquet and anxiety. But these disharmonic passages interchange with harmonic passages.




for example here from cca 11 minute onwards has some harmonic melody almost similar to romantic concerti

my favorite is also his organ concerto, though I am likely in a minority here too.


----------



## Enthusiast

Barber's piano concerto - a very fine and exciting work (at least it is in this performance) that is somewhat Bartokian:









Before that it was Henze's 2nd piano concerto - a work I am still not 100% thrilled by, but enjoyable enough.


----------



## eljr

Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
October 2013
Choral & Song Choice


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Boléro
Rapsodie espagnole
Alborada del gracioso
Le Tombeau de Couperin* Boston Symphony Orchestra - Seiji Ozawa

*Pavane pour une Infante défunte* Boston Symphony Orchestra - Claudio Abbado

Disc 1 of this compilation is taken up by some of Seiji Ozawa's 1970s Ravel survey (though I'm not sure why DG chose to include Abbado's _Pavane_ rather than Ozawa's). The playing is magnificent and the recording quality wonderfully warm analogue.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Bagatelles l'intégrale

Complete Bagatelles

Tanguy de Williencourt (piano)


----------



## Biwa

Ravel: 
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ma Mére l'Oye
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Une barque sur l'Océan
Menuet antique

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - orchestral works part two of two for this morning and early afternoon.

Concerto for violin, cello and orchestra (1915):
Cello concerto (1920-21):



_North Country Sketches_ (1913-14):
_Dance Rhapsody no.2_ (1916): 
_Two Songs to be Sung of a Summer Night on the Water_ for unaccompanied wordless mixed choir - arr. as _Two Aquarelles_ for string orchestra by Eric Fenby (orig. 1917 - arr. 1932):










_A Song before Sunrise_ for small orchestra (1918):










Violin Concerto (1916):
_A Song of Summer_ (1929-30):
_Irmelin Prelude_ - based on material from the early opera (orig. 1890-92 - arr. 1931):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I love this album cover.... how is the music?






Pierre de La Rue «Missa pro fidelibus defunctis» 
Seen on what you spinning I say a no-brainier, most people don't like the covers ( half male nudity) but the singing is outstanding
Clips from the recording can be found on:
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8542979--pierre-de-la-rue-masses


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> Gerard Souzay performs Poulenc and Ravel
> Disks 2 & 3
> 
> View attachment 131344


Such a gentleman and such a fine voice .


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Trio No.5 in D major, op.70 no.1, the "Ghost" trio. Wilhelm Kempff, Henryk Szeryng, Pierre Fournier. For three superstar soloists, they seem to play very well together; I don't hear egos getting in the way in a way one might have expected as compared to a dedicated trio who have been playing together for years and years. This music is new to me, but I enjoy what I'm hearing. Solid, middle Beethoven. I have yet to try the Archduke also on this disc, but it's clearly a towering work at over 45 minutes long.


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 2 "Resurrection"

Otto Klemperer / Philharmonia Orchestra

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf - Soprano

Hilde Rössl-Majdan- Mezzo-Soprano

Philharmonia Chorus

Recorded 1962

An old favourite. The sun has finally come out today after what feels like weeks of rain so it seems appropriate.


----------



## Eramire156

*Late night listening, part of the string quartet thread*

*Benjamin Britten 
String Quartet no.3, op.94









Alberni String Quartet









Brodsky String Quartet









Endellion String Quartet*


----------



## Enthusiast

Hindemith - Kammermusiks 1, 2 5 and 7.


----------



## flamencosketches

Eramire156 said:


> *Benjamin Britten
> String Quartet no.3, op.94
> 
> View attachment 131350
> 
> 
> Alberni String Quartet
> 
> View attachment 131351
> 
> 
> Brodsky String Quartet
> 
> View attachment 131352
> 
> 
> Endellion String Quartet*


Awesome! Glad you're participating. I have found a lot to admire in this quartet.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No.5 in E-flat major, op.82. Vladimir Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra. I had initially put on the Karajan/Berlin '60s recording, but I found it sluggish and rather smoothed over. I put on the Ashkenazy instead and, from the beginning, wow!! A world of difference. So much more detail shines through, the music moves, and the first movement of the 5th is "supposed" to be (at least in my mind) all perpetual motion. I have just confirmed my suspicion that this is one of the truly great recordings of this work. I will be getting my hands on the full Ashkenazy Sibelius set ASAP. He is a true champion of this music.

PS. This post is not meant as a knock against Karajan's Sibelius, which I normally really like, I just find it can be a little abstract at times, and a little overwhelming and over-romanticized at others. I just wasn't feeling his recording of the 5th at this time. I'm sure I'll return to it.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Piano Trios Op. 21 & 26

Busch Trio

Throughout the disc, on which the sound quality is very resonant but never intrusive, they show a natural empathy with Dvořák's language and bring to the music all the whole-hearted bounce, sparkle... - BBC Music Magazine, August 2019,


----------



## canouro

*Jan Dismas Zelenka: Psalmi Vespertini III*
Prague Baroque Soloists, Ensemble Inegal, Adam Viktora








*Jan Dismas Zelenka: Psalmi Varii* 
Prague Baroque Soloists, Ensemble Inegal, Adam Viktora


----------



## Janspe

*C. Franck: Prélude, choral et fugue and Prélude, aria et final*
Николай Луганский, piano









A new release of Lugansky playing Franck's piano works. Couldn't resist trying it out! I'm shamefully ignorant regarding Franck's music (apart from the Violin Sonata) so this is also very educational for me. Enjoying the works a lot so far.


----------



## Rogerx

La Belle Époque: The Songs of Reynaldo Hahn

Susan Graham (mezzo), Roger Vignoles (piano)

Hahn, R: A Chloris
Hahn, R: D'une prison
Hahn, R: Dans la nuit
Hahn, R: Fêtes galantes
Hahn, R: Fumée
Hahn, R: Infidélité
Hahn, R: Je me souviens
Hahn, R: L'Automne
Hahn, R: L'Enamourée
Hahn, R: L'heure exquise
Hahn, R: Le printemps
Hahn, R: Le rossignol des lilas
Hahn, R: Les fontaines
Hahn, R: Lydé
Hahn, R: Mai
Hahn, R: Nocturne
Hahn, R: Offrande
Hahn, R: Paysage
Hahn, R: Phyllis (No. 10 from Études Latines)
Hahn, R: Quand je fus pris au pavillon
Hahn, R: Quand la nuit n'est pas étoilée
Hahn, R: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Hahn, R: Trois jours de vendange
Hahn, R: Tyndaris


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131364


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, op. 83

Gewandhausorchester
Riccardo Chailly, conductor
Nelson Freire, piano

2006


----------



## Jacck

*Takashi Yoshimatsu - Symphony No. 5, Op. 87 *
Sachio Fujioka, BBC Philharmonic


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 5

This fifth CD of this box contains BWV531 and 533 and so many other treasures and Walcha plays them with heartwarming naturalness.
My appreciation for Walcha has changed positively over the years. There are pieces such as BWV 533 that I have never heard played so beautifully.
I had never thought this, of course I would like to see a somewhat fresher articulation on some details, but the result of his play is enchanting, although not in all pieces equally convincing.
Can it ever be different, I hear an ideal Bach in my head and Walcha provides me with the means.Can you asking for more?


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn Church Music VII - **** deine Augen auf

Ziesak & Pregardien

Kammerchor Stuttgart, Frieder Bernius

Drei Motets Op. 39
Elijah, Op. 70
Elijah, Op. 70: **** deine Augen auf
Herr, sei gnädig, Trauergesang Op. 116
Jauchzet dem Herrn alle Welt, Op. 69 No. 2
O beata et benedicta
Te Deum
Three Motets Op. 69
Zwei geistliche Lieder Op. 112
Zwei geistliche Männerchöre Op. 115


----------



## millionrainbows

Gary Graffman, George Szell: Prokofiev Concertos 1&3, Sonata No. 3. This performance kicks a** in so many ways; crisp, precise, aggressive, one is left skewered by Graffman's and Szell's total control. They were obviously telepathic.









From customer review: Graffman's playing is perfection and Szell, even at his age when these were made, was still in possession of his considerable powers. Don't even think about this - purchase is an absolute necessity.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg Ensemble*

CD15


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne

Natania Davrath (soprano)

Orchestra conducted by Pierre de la Roche


----------



## millionrainbows

Now, CD 17, Luigi Dallapiccola.

This box can be had at Berkshire for $40.


----------



## Enthusiast

The three great Mahler song cycles


----------



## Marinera

Helene Grimaud


----------



## Bourdon

*Carmina Burana*

CD1


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Such a gentleman and such a fine voice .


Seconded. Voice, artistry and gift with languages, he was simply born to sing classical repertoire and an art song genre in particular.
Only I don't know why did he dislike his earlier song versions so much. They're pure gold.


----------



## eljr

CD 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs each from Constant Lambert and Alberto Ginastera for later today.

As a composer Constant Lambert's light shone brightly but relatively briefly during the inter-war period but of that era he is the only British composer I can think outside the world of light music who appreciated jazz to the point of enthusiastically incorporating dollops of it into his work.

Lambert was also wholly capable of writing serious music on totally conventional lines - the concerto for piano, two trumpets, timpani and strings is notable for its striking dramatic and lyrical content, and the score composed for the WWII documentary about the Merchant Navy convincingly evokes the dangers facing an Atlantic convoy as it makes its way through the foggy and submarine-infested ocean - but elsewhere a strain of Milhaud/Poulenc-style puckishness and fleetness of foot pervaded a number of key works and as a result he was perhaps the one British composer (apart from William Walton during his short-lived _Façade_/_Portsmouth Point_ 'naughty period') who could make a credible claim for honorary membership of _Les Six_.

Always something of a _bon-viveur_ and habitually blasé when it came to taking care of himself, Lambert's early demise in 1951 is to be regretted, but by the 1940s when he was still young his career as a composer was already being eclipsed by that as a conductor.

When I first heard the piano concertos of Alberto Ginastera I was immediately pleased with their combination of drive and lyricism which reminded me a little of both Prokofiev and Bartók without sounding derivative of either. The two attractive string quartets are from earlier in his career, when folk elements predominantly from his native Argentina were more central to Ginastera's style.

By chance, both composers had links to the world of rock music. In 1973 Emerson, Lake and Palmer recorded an arrangement of the final movement from Ginastera's first piano concerto (which Ginastera himself praised), and Lambert's son was Kit Lambert, co-manager of The Who during their 1960s and early 1970s heyday. Coincidentally both Lamberts died at the age of 45.

Concerto for piano, two trumpets, timpani and strings - short score only, edited and orchstrated by Giles Easterbrook and Edward Shipley (1924 inc. - arr. by 1988):
_Pomona_ - ballet in one act (1927):
_Prize-fight_ - ballet in one act (1923-24 - rev. 1927):
Orchestral suite arranged from the music for the patriotic documentary _Merchant Seamen_ (orig. 1940 - arr. 1942):










_The Rio Grande_ - cantata for soprano, mixed choir, piano, brass, strings and percussion [Text: Sacheverell Sitwell] (1927):
Concerto for piano and nine players (1930-31):
_Horoscope_ - ballet in one act (1937):










String Quartet no.1 op.20 (1948):
String Quartet no.2 op.26 (1958 - rev. 1968):










Piano Concerto no.1 op.28 (1961):
Piano Concerto no.2 op.39 (1972):


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 106 & Op 111 - Filippo Gorini.
My first purchase of a disc released in 2020 - I couldn't resist a price for a brand new disc of £3.32 including P&P, its now over £10.00.
Pretty impressive performances of both works from the 24 year old Gorini.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Debussy: La mer* - Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra - Herbert von Karajan
*Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune* - Boston Symphony Orchestra - Michael Tilson Thomas
*Debussy: Danse sacrée et danse profane* - Nicanor Zabaleta (harp), Orchestre de Chambre Paul Kuentz - Paul Kuentz
*Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales* - Boston Symphony Orchestra - Seiji Ozawa

The second disc of this set is more a mixed bag, starting with Karajan's superb 1965 performance of _La mer_ and finishing with more of Ozawa's Ravel.


----------



## eljr

CD 1


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> CD 1


I think that I'm going to purchase this set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Requiem for flight 752)-Loris tjeknavorian*

Many Iranians mourn the victims, but do not feel free to say everything. For some, art is the only way to really express themselves.

"When I heard about the terrible air disaster on the news, I decided that I had to compose a piece," says conductor and composer Loris Tjeknavorian in Tehran. He is a world-famous Iranian who previously conducted the London Symphony Orchestra, among others. According to him, the piece was written on paper: "The deep sorrow and compassion for the relatives was my inspiration."

"The first part illustrates the disaster and the explosion, the second part is the panic of the people on board and the third part is funeral music," he says while showing his composition in a hotel in Tehran.

The singing halfway through the piece of music is a poem by the famous Iranian medieval poet Saadi. For Tjeknavorian it is important that such a big disaster is not immediately forgotten by the speed of daily life. "The only thing that is really permanent is art. This music will exist forever."


----------



## Enthusiast

Today was a Barber sandwich. Earlier I played the piano concerto. Not the other two.


----------



## Jacck

*Berlioz - Symphonie phantastique Op.14　*
Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Rimsky-Korsakov, Scheherazade - Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Emmanuel Krivine.


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov, Scheherazade - Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Emmanuel Krivine.
> 
> View attachment 131375


this is a great idea!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

Libor Pesek with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic. Very well done.


----------



## reinmar von zweter

Three short operas by Krenek, composed in 1926-27, in a pre-nazi Germany. Eclectic, simply spectacular IMHO.


----------



## reinmar von zweter

eljr said:


>


What's this cover image?


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

reinmar von zweter said:


> What's this cover image?


http://www.requiemformymother.com/


----------



## reinmar von zweter

eljr said:


> http://www.requiemformymother.com/


Never heard before, thanks.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*

Andrew Litton and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. This is a surprise. I really like this recording.


----------



## jim prideaux

Last night the 2nd and 3rd Symphonies, this evening the 1st and 4th.....

Schumann performed by Skrowaczeski and the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie (Oehms)

Superb in every respect.....as far as I am concerned having now listened to a significant number of Skrowaczeski's recordings (Beethoven, Brahms) I can only conclude that he must be one of the greatest of contemporary conductors...….


----------



## DavidA

Note in Rach 3. There may be more exciting accounts but none more beautifully played.


----------



## Bourdon

jim prideaux said:


> Last night the 2nd and 3rd Symphonies, this evening the 1st and 4th.....
> 
> Schumann performed by Skrowaczeski and the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie (Oehms)
> 
> Superb in every respect.....as far as I am concerned having now listened to a significant number of Skrowaczeski's recordings (Beethoven, Brahms) I can only conclude that he must be one of the greatest of contemporary conductors...….


Ah....you are back :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Missa in illo Tempore


----------



## Rambler

*Brett Dean: Hamlet* Glyndebourne - Opus Arte Blu-ray








A recent purchase of a recent opera by a composer not previously known by me. Quite good. As modern Shakespearean operas go I think I prefer Thomas Ades's 'The Tempest'.

And this finished contemporary music for several weeks - back to medieval and renaissance tomorrow.


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Franz Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques Et Religieuses with Roberto Plano. *

Extra religious approach to these romantic masterworks. Super sound and an overall very good production. Highly recommended.


----------



## Merl

Very enjoyable 1st fron this set. Always liked this cycle.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This has been some days on youtube now and I finally got to hear it. Edin Karamazov is one of a kind musician! Love it <3


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> Right now:* Franz Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques Et Religieuses with Roberto Plano. *
> 
> Extra religious approach to these romantic masterworks. Super sound and an overall very good production. Highly recommended.
> 
> View attachment 131395


Talk a bit about the religious approach. Does it mean a restraint?


----------



## Dimace

My beloved* Eroica Variations from Friedrich Gulda. *

A very good to the point (not without minor uncertainties) Interpretation from the Austrian Meister. The piano microphones are not very well placed and the video suffers from echo. I like the light Goulda's touch which is tender but also enough powerful for a composer as the Greatest. Of course, this not so classical touch, provokes sometimes minor problems and some notes are ''staying into the air'' when it comes to light passages. Nevertheless TOP performance, with spirit and engagement.


----------



## eljr

Released today


----------



## 13hm13

Sym 1 on this album:








N. W. Gade* / Michael Schønwandt, Collegium Musicum Copenhagen ‎- Symphonies 1 & 2


----------



## Alfacharger

Elfman's Violin Concerto and Piano Quartet.















Some old Elfman! :lol:


----------



## eljr

CD 1

Released today


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131399


Heitor Villa-Lobos

Chôros No. 1 (Typico)
Suite Populaire Brésilienne
12 Études
5 Préludes

Norbert Kraft, guitar

2000


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Talk a bit about the religious approach. Does it mean a restraint?


Not restraint... Serious, deep and somehow ablative with very extensive (but accurate) pedal use to substitute the (quite)limited dynamic changes. Like in the church, where mostly the environment (pedal) and less the singers (keys)creates the acoustical result. If you listen Andrea Bonatta (for me the reference recording) you will understand better the difference between the social and the religious Liszt in his very serious form. In every case this one with Bonatta's are MUST if you want to have the complete Harmonies image.


----------



## 13hm13

Pfitzner: Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 34 [mono recording]

Recorded 17.04.1955
Gerhard Taschner (violin)
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

*Joseph Maurice Ravel French 7 March 1875 - 28 December 1937)*



Ravel: Complete music for violin & piano
Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Ravel: Berceuse sur le nom de Fauré
Ravel: Tzigane
Ravel: Violin Sonata in A minor 'Sonate posthume'
Ravel: Violin Sonata in G major

Classic FM Magazine October 2011

Alina Ibragimova and Cédric Tiberghien possess the rare gift of being able to recreate on disc the same captivating spontaneity and musical intensity that distinguishes their concerts. Rarely have the sleek lines and textures of Ravel's two sonatas, nor the manic drive of Tzigane so deliriously intoxicating.

Financial Times 10th September 2011

Ibragimova brings verve and virtuosity to the Violin Sonata, abetted by Tiberghien in a nicely understated "Blues" movement. Their Tzigane makes up in brilliance what it lacks in earthiness

Gramophone Magazine Awards Issue 2011

Tiberghien and Ibragimova certainly don't hold back from sweeping intensity but they still retain a measure of objectivity, finding places to relax and never pushing the expression beyond what sounds beautiful...the details are wonderfully idiomatic...It all adds up to a must-hear recital

Sunday Times 11th September 2011

Ibragimova's tone is taut, sweet and astringent, but with plenty of power in her bowing arm in the last, très animé movement [of the Lekeu]...while Tiberghien's limpid touch and easy bravura are perfect for this music.

The Guardian 13th October 2011

Lekeu's magisterial, post-Wagnerian Sonata displays a supremely natural sense of ebb and flow. The performance is particularly strong, with Ibragimova and Tiberghien alert to its underlying logic and self-conscious rapture. The Ravel is superbly done, too. Above all, the Tzigane is the real showstopper here: Ibragimova dispatches it with breathtaking dexterity.

The Telegraph 15th September 2011

Even within the Ravel repertoire, they sharply identify and convey the distinct contrasts...They have great fun with the wild gipsy flair of Tzigane, but you can tell that this spontaneity is born of deep understanding of the music's character and of unshakeable rapport. In the entire programme the playing is of finesse and winning,communicative allure.

The Times 26th August 2011

The couple recently stirred excitement with their accounts of Beethoven's sonatas - each sonata freshly thought and felt. Now, a similar miracle is worked upon Ravel... The solo section of the Tzigane gives Ibragimova her big spotlight, spinning with gypsy trills. But Tiberghien throughout fields his own sensitivities and urgent attack; this CD is a joint triumph.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> CD 1


I hope you do like it .


----------



## eljr

cd two


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I hope you do like it .


indeed, i enjoy it very much


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> indeed, i enjoy it very much






Other gems, pay no attention to the covers, the music is great.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Serenades Opp. 22 & 44

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Also Recommended
Building a Library
January 2018
Also Recommended


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Sonatas for Violin and Piano: disc 3

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Other gems, pay no attention to the covers, the music is great.


yes, i have and enjoy these Beauty Farm LPs.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Kommt, eilet und laufet (Easter Oratorio) BWV249/: Cantata BWV10 'Meine Seel erhebt den Herren'

Elly Ameling (soprano), Helmut Winschermann (oboe), Werner Krenn (tenor), Johannes Bruning (violin), Tom Krause (baritone), Helen Watts (contralto)

Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra, Wiener Akademie-Chor
Karl Münchinger
Recorded: 1968-05
Recording Venue: Church of Schloss Ludwigsburg, Stuttgart


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This 2008 Herreweghe performance of the Fauré Requiem (his second for Harmonia Mundi) differs from previous recordings in that it uses a reconstruction of the original 1893 score and represents the work as Fauré orginally conceived it. A lovely performance with excellent contributions from the two soloists, the pure voiced Agnès Melon and warm toned Peter Kuoy. Herreweghe's speeds are on the slow side, but not debilitatingly so as in the Ansermet performance I listened to a couple of days ago, and the choir, which employs children for the upper voices, is quite superb.

The coupling is the charming _Messe des pêcheurs de Villerville_, written by Fauré and his pupil André Messager, when they were staying with the Clerc family in Normandy, as a contribution to charitable association of the fishermen of the town. It is quite simple and direct in its appeal.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Complete works for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Ravel: A la manière de Borodine
Ravel: A la manière de Chabrier
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Menuet antique
Ravel: Menuet in C sharp minor
Ravel: Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
Ravel: Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: La Vallee des Cloches (Miroirs No. 5)
Ravel: Noctuelles (Miroirs No. 1)
Ravel: Oiseaux tristes (Miroirs No. 2)
Ravel: Une barque sur l'océan (Miroirs No. 3)
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Prélude
Ravel: Sérénade grotesque
Ravel: Sonatine
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Siloti: Kaddish - Hebrew melody in C minor (1915) (arrangement of l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The performances might not be quite as visionary as those on the Ondine label under Segerstam, but they are still very good and make an excellent introduction/ to Rautavaara's sound world.


----------



## Helgi

*Wagner: Overtures and orchestral music*
Giuseppe Sinopoli w/Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Enthusiast

The Saturday symphony - Weill's 1st. Gary Bertini. An accomplished work if not a distinguished one!


----------



## Merl

Inspired by another thread....... These excellent performances.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a really lovely disc at any price. All the performances are really quite superb. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: König Stephan; Leonore Prohaska; Opferlied, Germania

Claus Obalski (narrator), Roland Astor (narrator), Ernst Oder (narrator), Angela Eberlein (narrator), Reetta Haavisto (soprano), Päivi Severeide (harp), Johanna Lehesvuori (soprano), Merja Mäkelä (alto), Maikki Säikkä (soprano), Kristina Raudanen (alto), Andreas Nordström (tenor), Niklas Spångberg (bass), Juha Kotilainen (bass)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, The Key Ensemble, Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Enthusiast

There are quite a few works I enjoy on this edition. Just listened to the Haas (Limited Approximations - a masterpiece), the Marco Stroppa (Let Me Sing Into Your Ear - a sort of concerto for basset horn) and Ondrej Adamek's 2nd quartet (quite contemporary but easy to like). Perhaps I will listen to more quartets from this later.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not all the composers here come from anywhere close to the Amazon, but it's a handy way of bringing together some delightful South American composers, both familiar and un.


----------



## canouro

*Claudio Monteverdi ‎- Vespro Della Beata Vergine*
Dresdner Kammerchor, Ensemble Alte Musik Dresden, 
Bläser Collegium Leipzig, Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

David Zinman leading the Orchestra of St. Luke's with Dawn Upshaw performing Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Preludes, Fugues & Chorals

Nikolai Lugansky (piano)

Choral No. 2 in B minor, M. 39
Prelude, Aria et Final M23 (1886/7)
Prélude, Choral et Fugue, M21
Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18


----------



## eljr

Shortlisted - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2018
Shortlisted - Concerto
Winner - Concert Recording (20th/21st-century music)
Opus Klassik Awards
2018
Winner - Concert Recording (20th/21st-century music)

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> David Zinman leading the Orchestra of St. Luke's with Dawn Upshaw performing Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


Morning, Joe.

........................


----------



## Joe B

Morning,

Orpheus Chamber Choir performing Aaron Copland's "Appalachian Spring":


----------



## Barbebleu

Die Meistersinger- Bayreuth 1976, Bohm, Adam, Kollo et al.

This was the performance given on the 24th July for the opening night of the centenary of the Bayreuth Festival. Böhm conducted the Act 1 prelude which was followed by about an hour of speeches then they did the whole of the final scene. It’s a fine document of an historic evening. Adam is very good and Kollo does a nice job of the preislied.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two concertos for violin and sections of an orchestra. Weill's concerto for violin and winds, played by Frank Peter Zimmermann with Jansons conducting the Berlin Phil, and Hartmann's Concerto Funebre for violin and stings, played by Zehetmair with the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie conducted by Holliger (part of an excellent disc with one of the best Berg concertos out there).


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## flamencosketches

*Maurice Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G major. Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Ettore Gracis, Philharmonia Orchestra. I just picked up this Michelangeli Icon box, and I've been meaning to listen to this very famous recording. What better time than today, Ravel's birthday. I began the day with a lot of Samson François' Ravel recordings-Michelangeli is a quite different pianist than François, but no less attuned to the style of the music. Very beautiful recording of this piece, one of my favorites in what is one of my very favorite genres, the piano concerto.


----------



## Joe B

Simon Rattle leading the London Sinfonietta with Peter Donohoe (piano) in George Gershwin's "Rhapsody in Blue":


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Last night the 2nd and 3rd Symphonies, this evening the 1st and 4th.....
> 
> Schumann performed by Skrowaczeski and the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie (Oehms)
> 
> Superb in every respect.....as far as I am concerned having now listened to a significant number of Skrowaczeski's recordings (Beethoven, Brahms) I can only conclude that he must be one of the greatest of contemporary conductors...….


…...and just before leaving for the match I thought I would again confirm my 'suspicions' regarding Skrowaczeski as a conductor by listening to his recording of Brahms' 2nd Symphony on the same label with the same orchestra...…...magnificent detail, tempo and restrained but nonetheless expressive interpretation and recording.....am I correct in thinking that Oehms no longer exists?


----------



## Biwa

Sibelius:

Symphony No. 5 in E flat Op. 82
Symphony No. 7 in C Op. 105
Symphonic Poem "En Saga" Op. 9

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis (conductor)


----------



## Joe B

jim prideaux said:


> …...and just before leaving for the match I thought I would again confirm my 'suspicions' regarding Skrowaczeski as a conductor by listening to his recording of Brahms' 2nd Symphony on the same label with the same orchestra...…...magnificent detail, tempo and restrained but nonetheless expressive interpretation and recording.....*am I correct in thinking that Oehms no longer exists?*


Here's their home web page


----------



## Itullian




----------



## larold

He isn't a one trick pony ...


----------



## larold

Dag Wiren's serenade and nice diskmates ...


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Barber: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Blendulf.


----------



## canouro

*Venezia Stravagantissima*
Capriccio Stravagante Renaissance Orchestra, Skip Sempé


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


>


What do you think? I remember you were not crazy about this set before.


----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger & Bull*

The famous Froberger recording.


----------



## Jacck

*Liszt - Christus*
Antal Doráti, Hungarian State Orchestra, Hungarian Radio Chorus, Nyíregyháza Children's Chorus


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Gesänge der Frühe, op.133. Alexander Lonquich. Clara Schumann wrote of this work, "dawn-songs, very original as always but hard to understand, their tone is so very strange", except, you know, in German. But she was right. It is very challenging music. Every late work of Schumann's I hear proves to me more and more that he was unfairly written off by this time in his life. He was deeply misunderstood.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pavel Haas quartet playin Death and the Maiden by Schubert. Soon they will be joined by Danjulo Ishizaka for the famous quintet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part one.

_Vita Abundans_ - 'phantasy' for string quartet WoO (1941):



_Larch Trees_ - tone poem for orchestra op.3 (1943):



_Beckus the Dandipratt_ - comedy overture for orchestra op.5 (1943):



Trio for flute, viola and bassoon op.6 (1942):










_Three Shanties_ for wind quintet op.4 (1943):
Quintet for flute, violin, viola, horn and bassoon op.7 (1944):
Duo for flute and viola op.10 (1946):


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel - Piano Concertos and Valses nobles et sentimentales

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky & Barber: Violin Concertos
> 
> Johan Dalene (violin)
> 
> Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Blendulf.


Pretty good, isn't it?


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Pretty good, isn't it?


The guy's playing reminded me of the young Joshua Bell. 
No regrets whatsoever. :angel:


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131426


*Carl Maria von Weber*

Overtures

Der Beherrscher der Geister
Turandot, Prinzessin von China
Abu Hassan
Der Freischütz
Oberon
Euranthe
Peter Schmoll und seine Nachbarn
Preciosa
Silvana
Jubel-Ouvertüre

Tapiola Sinfonietta
Jean-Jacques Kantorow, conductor

2011


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD5


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> Other gems, pay no attention to the covers, the music is great.


At least she kept her shirt on.


----------



## flamencosketches

I love those goofy album covers, they have grown on me from the many times I've seen users here share them and comment their disgust with the artwork, but their praise for the music  I need to get my hands on one of those Beauty Farm discs.

Anyway, current listening:










*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Prelude & Fugue in E-flat major, BWV552, "St. Anne". Helmut Walcha. Wow, I love the sound of Walcha's organ and his beautiful technique. The more I hear this, the more I think that his big box set is the way to go.

Maybe someone can answer me this, is the following box worthwhile? It's going very cheap...:










It appears to be monophonic recordings from the '40s and '50s.


----------



## Rogerx

Weill, K: Symphony No. 1 in one movement 'Berliner Symphony'/ Symphony No. 2 'Symphonic Fantasy'/ Lady in the Dark - Symphonic Nocturne

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## Red Terror

*(CD 04) Béla Bartók - Bluebeard's Castle • Dance Suite (Boulez)*


----------



## Bourdon

*De Leidse Koorboeken*

Vol.1 CD 1


----------



## D Smith

Listening to Ravel on his birthday. All the discs were excellent. The two Roth recordings were outstanding and highly recommended

Ravel: Ma mère l'Oye, Le tombeau de Couperin & Shéhérazade, ouverture de féerie. Les Siècles & François-Xavier Roth.










The End of Flowers: Clarke - Ravel. Gryphon Trio










Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé (Live). Les Siècles, Ensemble Aedes & François-Xavier Roth.










Ravel & Debussy: Works (Live). Nobuyuki Tsujii, Yutaka Sado, Tonkünstler-Orchester & Neue Wiener Stimmen. They played the Concerto in G, Bolero, and the Daphnis suite. Technically brilliant, but didn't grab me. Worth it for the pianist however.


----------



## Malx

For some inexplicable reason today finds me drawn to Elgar's works.

Symphony No 2 - Staatskapelle Berlin, Barenboim (via Qobuz).









From the collection:
The Dream of Gerontius - Minton, Pears, Shirley-Quirk, King's College Choir Cambridge, LSo, Benjamin Britten.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

flamencosketches said:


> I love those goofy album covers, they have grown on me from the many times I've seen users here share them and comment their disgust with the artwork, but their praise for the music  I need to get my hands on one of those Beauty Farm discs.
> 
> Anyway, current listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Prelude & Fugue in E-flat major, BWV552, "St. Anne". Helmut Walcha. Wow, I love the sound of Walcha's organ and his beautiful technique. The more I hear this, the more I think that his big box set is the way to go.
> 
> Maybe someone can answer me this, is the following box worthwhile? It's going very cheap...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears to be monophonic recordings from the '40s and '50s.


The sound isn't bad at all for the era, but with organ music where detail is paramount, I would definitely go with more modern sound if given the choice considering the piercing-sharp sound on the stereo box set. But, I assume that one is more expensive (I don't buy physical music). Also, the stereo set includes the complete Art of Fugue, which is possibly my favorite version.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Canteloube - Chants d'Auvergne*
Victoria de los Angeles (soprano), Jean-Pierre Jacquillat

These songs have a special place in my heart. So haunting, ravishing, and mysterious; and the Auvergne tongue is an absolute delight to hear when sung. The earthy voice of De Los Angeles is perfect for these folk songs. One of those recordings to treasure deeply.


----------



## Bourdon

*Rihm*


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> For some inexplicable reason today finds me drawn to Elgar's works.
> 
> Symphony No 2 - Staatskapelle Berlin, Barenboim (via Qobuz).
> 
> View attachment 131428
> 
> 
> From the collection:
> The Dream of Gerontius - Minton, Pears, Shirley-Quirk, King's College Choir Cambridge, LSo, Benjamin Britten.
> 
> View attachment 131429


It's quite a performance - that Barenboim, isn't it? (I've long loved Britten's take on Gerontius).


----------



## Enthusiast

With breaks between symphonies I have enjoyed a Maxwell Davies binge. What fine works these are: they have so much to offer.


----------



## canouro

*Boccherini- Quatuors Pour Deux Clavecins, Fandango*
William Christie, Christophe Rousset ‎


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I love those goofy album covers, they have grown on me from the many times I've seen users here share them and comment their disgust with the artwork, but their praise for the music  I need to get my hands on one of those Beauty Farm discs. .


Maybe if enough of us purchase their disks they can finally afford shirts.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 7 and 8*
Norrington, SWR Stuttgart

After a frighteningly fast 5th, I was concerned how these would sound. Thankfully, the interpretation and sound on 7 and 8 from Norrington are wonderful. In fact, it may be the finest 7th I have heard.


----------



## jim prideaux

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Symphonies 7 and 8*
> Norrington, SWR Stuttgart
> 
> After a frighteningly fast 5th, I was concerned how these would sound. Thankfully, the interpretation and sound on 7 and 8 from Norrington are wonderful. In fact, it may be the finest 7th I have heard.


I recently had the good fortune to acquire the same recording and can only agree......


----------



## Bourdon

*Max Reger*

Phantasie über den Choral "Alle Menschen Müssen Sterben" op.52/1
Phantasie über den Choral "Wachet aus ruft uns die Stimme"op.52/2
Phantasie über den Choral "Hallelujah! Gott zu Loben " op.52/3

Wouter van den Broek
Königsorgan Nijmegen


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Malcolm Arnold - a short-ish part two tonight.

Symphony for strings op.13 (1946):










Sonata no.1 for violin and piano op.15 (1947):










_Sonatina_ for flute and piano op.19 (1948):



Clarinet Concerto no.1 op.20 (1948):










_The Smoke_ - overture for orchestra Op. 21 (1948):


----------



## Eramire156

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky 
Capriccio Italien, op.45
Suite No.3, Theme & Variations, op.55 









Carl Schuricht 
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra *


----------



## Helgi

Not the wildest of Saturday nights I suppose, but there you go:










*Bruckner: Motets*
Stephen Layton w/Polyphony

Of what I have in my collection these are some of my favourite choral works/performances.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> It's quite a performance - that Barenboim, isn't it? (I've long loved Britten's take on Gerontius).


Yes, Barenboim does a very good job with this Symphony - one of the best I'd say.


----------



## Malx

Hindemith, Ludus tonalis & Suite 1922 - Boris Berezovski.









Is it just me or does this photograph make Boris look a little like Greg Lake?


----------



## Helgi

D Smith said:


> Listening to Ravel on his birthday. All the discs were excellent. The two Roth recordings were outstanding and highly recommended


They're great! Here's an interesting 360° video of Roth and Les Siecles performing part of Daphnis et Chloe. Click and drag to look around:


----------



## Jacck

*Monteverdi - Madrigali & Canti of War and Love*
Edwin Loehrer, Orchestre Societa Cameristica Di Lugano, Choeur Societa Cameristica Di Lugano

this is the only book of madrigali from Monteverdi that I know (I heard it maybe 5 times). Obviously, some of them I like more, some less, they have also some spectacular lyrics. One of the madrigals


----------



## Rambler

*Popes & Antipopes - Music for the Courts of Avignon & Rome* Orlando Consort on Metronome















A rather nice disc. I'm not entirely sure why I am so attracted to this repertoire - I don't have the musical education to fully 'comprehend' it, and I might be guilty of letting it wash over me as a kind of superior mood music. But I love the measured nature coupled with the occasional piquant harmony. After weeks of listening to twentieth and twenty-first century works this cleanses the musical palette.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening from the past 2 days.

Beethoven: Symphonies 1 & 2. Immerseel, Anima Eterna Brugge. When I'm in the mood for HIP Beethoven (which isn't that often, I prefer Karajan, Wand etc), I enjoy this set along with Krivine. It's a treat to hear the old horns and winds and Immerseel doesn't feel obligated to conduct like his pants are on fire!










Strauss: Eine Alfensinfonie. Karajan, Berlin. My long-time favourite recording of this.










Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Drei Divertimenti. Belcea Quartet. Incisive and acerbic.










Bridge: String Quartets Nos. 2, 3, 4, Phantasy Quartet. Maggini Quartet Martin Roscoe. Love the Maggini.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 2. Wand, Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra. A favourite set of Bruckner. Always satisfying to return to.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Earlier: Music of Geoffrey Bush served up by Vernon Handley, Nicholas Braithwaite, and Barry Wordsworth:


















Currently: Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Rambler

*Dufay - Music for St Anthony of Padua* The Binchois Consort directed by Andrew Kirkman on Helios















The main work here is a mass. And very satisfying it is to my ear!


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the COE.

Brahms-3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Karajan.


----------



## Rambler

*John Dunstable - Sweet Harmony - Masses and Motets* Tonus Peregrinus on Naxoa















Some fine early English music here.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral"*
Norrington, SWR Stuttgart

This completes the cycle. I would not call this my reference recording, but it is a great one. In No. 9 and some others, Norrington brought certain instrumental parts forward to my ears that I had never noticed before. I definitely recommend that people who want something a little different in their Beethoven symphony cycle listen to this one.


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":


----------



## Merl

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral"*
> Norrington, SWR Stuttgart
> 
> This completes the cycle. I would not call this my reference recording, but it is a great one. In No. 9 and some others, Norrington brought certain instrumental parts forward to my ears that I had never noticed before. I definitely recommend that people who want something a little different in their Beethoven symphony cycle listen to this one.


Couldn't agree more. Whilst Norrington's 1st cycle was at times poorly realised, scrawnily produced and poorly played the SWR cycle is a million times better. Whilst this 9th is probably the weakest performance of the cycle ( it its still very good) the rest is absolutely superb. Great choice.

My late night listening (this is getting to be a regular thing on Saturday nights) is this one. Needed something relaxing and not too challenging to listen to at this late hour.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131448


*Amanda Maier* (1853-1894)

Violin Concerto in D minor
Piano Quartet in E minor
Swedish Tunes and Dances (with Julius Röntgen)

Gregory Maytan, violin
Bernt Lysell, viola
Sara Wijk, cello
Ann-Sofi Klingberg, piano

Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra
Andreas Stoehr, conductor

2016, world premiere studio recordings


----------



## senza sordino

Some Americana this week

Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue, Concerto in F, An American in Paris, Variations on I got Rhythm 









Grofe Grand Canyon and Mississippi Suites









Copland Symphony no 3, Quiet City









Bernstein Candide Overture, Symphonic Dances from West Side Story, Symphonic Suite from On the Waterfront, Fancy Free









Ellington Harlem, Black Brown and Beige, Three Black Kings, The River - Suite, Take the A Train


----------



## Eramire156

*Inventions, Revelations, Apotheosis*

The third and final part (Apotheosis)of the Cuarteto Casals Beethoven cycle is set to be released next month, I have thoroughly enjoyed what I've heard of this cycle, listening at the moment to

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.1, op.18, no.1
String Quartet no.3, op.18, no.3
String Quartet no.4, op. 18, no. 4









Cuarteto Casals*

This cycle along with the Endellion Quartet will in all likelihood the two digital cycles I will turn to, til the Pacifica Quartet records a cycle.


----------



## 13hm13

Schacht - Clarinet Concertos - Klöcker









Theodor von Schacht (1748-1823):
Concerto in D major for Clarinet and Orchestra
Concerto in B flat major for Clarinet and Orchestra
Concertante in B flat major for 2 Clarinets and Orchestra *
Concertante in B flat major for 3 Clarinets and Orchestra +

Dieter Klöcker - clarinet
Oliver Link - clarinet * +
Waldemar Wandel - clarinet +
Bamberger Symphoniker
Hans Stadlmair - conductor


----------



## haydnguy

Francis Poulenc (1898-1963)

1) Piano Concerto
2) Concerto for two pianos
3) Organ Concerto

Pascal Roge, piano/harpsichord
Philharmonic Orchestra
National Orchestra of France

Charles Dutoit, conductor


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony Orchestra in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## Rogerx

voorkant

Mozart: Symphonies :21-24 & 50-21

English Chamber orchestra

Jeffery Tate


----------



## Dimace

This isn't only a beautiful and happy opera, but also a historical first recording, here in my city: *Gioacchino Rossini, Claudio Abbado, Ruggero Raimondi (Don Profondo) Prague Philharmonic Chorus, Berliner Ph. etc. at Il Viaggio a Reims! * A very - very nice setup, my friends, with very good sound and, of course, the perfect Italian opera for your Sunday morning! Enjoy!


----------



## Rogerx

Manxfeeder said:


> At least she kept her shirt on.





Manxfeeder said:


> Maybe if enough of us purchase their disks they can finally afford shirts.


I knew this was going to happen when I posted the pictures .


----------



## Rogerx

The Italian Intermezzo: Music without words

BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Gianandrea Noseda

Catalani: La Wally
Catalani: Loreley
Catalani: Loreley: Danza delle ondine
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur: Intermezzo, Act II
Giordano, U: Fedora
Giordano, U: Fedora: Intermezzo, Act 2
Giordano, U: Siberia
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci: Intermezzo
Mascagni: L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni: L'Amico Fritz: Intermezzo
Ponchielli: Dance of the Hours (from La Gioconda)
Ponchielli: La Gioconda
Puccini: Edgar
Puccini: Edgar - Preludio (Act 1 & 3)
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - Intermezzo
Puccini: Suor Angelica
Puccini: Suor Angelica - Intermezzo
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: La traviata: Prelude to Act 3
Wolf-Ferrari: I gioielli della Madonna
Wolf-Ferrari: I quattro rusteghi
Wolf-Ferrari: I quattro rusteghi (The School for Fathers): Intermezzo
Wolf-Ferrari: The Jewels of the Madonna - Act III Inte


----------



## haydnguy

Jacck said:


> *Liszt - Christus*
> Antal Doráti, Hungarian State Orchestra, Hungarian Radio Chorus, Nyíregyháza Children's Chorus


Yikes! That's expensive on Amazon.


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Mazurkas

Peter Jablonski (piano)

3 Pieces for piano, Op. 2
Mazurka in B minor
Mazurka in F major
Nine Mazurkas, Op. 25
Ten Mazurkas, Op. 3
Two Mazurkas, Op. 40

This album marks Peter Jablonskis debut for the Ondine label. Alexander Scriabin (18721915) created an impressive catalogue of works for the piano and became one of the great innovators in 20th century music. In his early works, the listener can sense the composers great admiration for the art of Frédéric Chopin. This is especially manifested in the over 20 Mazurkas that Scriabin wrote for the solo piano, the very same form of music that Chopin followed throughout his active years as a composer. Jablonski's album includes all Scriabin's Mazurkas with an opus number as well as two early Mazurkas.


----------



## Jacck

haydnguy said:


> Yikes! That's expensive on Amazon.


yes, the Dorati is out of print, but there might be other recordings
https://www.hbdirect.com/album/972717-liszt-christus-oratotio-kofman-hirzel-et-al.html
Though I did not hear them, so cannot really make a recommendation


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> yes, the Dorati is out of print, but there might be other recordings
> https://www.hbdirect.com/album/972717-liszt-christus-oratotio-kofman-hirzel-et-al.html
> Though I did not hear them, so cannot really make a recommendation


This one is recommend....
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7951514--liszt-christus-s3


----------



## haydnguy

*Poulenc*

1) Sinfonietta - FP141
2) Concert champêtre - FP49
3) Piece breve sur le nom d'Albert Roussel, FP50
4) Bucolique, FP160
5) Fanfare, FP25
6) Deux Marches et un Intermede, FP88
7) Suite francaise, FP80

Pascal Roge, piano/harpsichord
Philharmonic Orchestra
National Orchestra of France

Charles Dutoit, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4 & 11

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rautavaara's most famous work (the _Cantus Artcticus_) of 1972 is here coupled to his Piano Concerto from a couple of years earlier and the third Symphony, which dates from 1959-1960. This is gorgeous music all wonderfully performed and a terrific bargain at the price.


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: 4 Symphonies

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


----------



## tortkis

Antoine Reicha: Complete Piano Music, Volume Four - Henrik Löwenmark (Toccata Classics)









Imaginative compositions, brilliant performances.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Tsaraslondon

*For St Cecilia
Dies Natalis* - Philip Langridge (tenor), London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra - Richard Hickox

*In terra pax* - with Norma Burrowes (soprano), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone)
*Magnificat* 
Richard Hickox Singers
City of London Sinfonia - Richard Hickox

_In terra pax_, Finzi's magical evocation of Christmas Eve, was the piece that first introduced me to the composer. I had the Hickox recording on LP and still prefer it to later performances by David Hill and Hilary Davan Wetton. None of the others for me conjure up quite so perfectly the atmosphere of my childhood Christmases spent in the country.

Here it has been coupled (with the _Magnificat_ from that same LP) to Hickox's equally recommendable recordings of _For St Cecilia_ and _Dies Natalis_, with Philip Langridge an inspired soloist.

Such lovely music for a Sunday morning.


----------



## premont

flamencosketches;1783226
Maybe someone can answer me this said:


> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51GfvfISMUL.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> It appears to be monophonic recordings from the '40s and '50s.


Walcha made two relatively complete sets for Archiv. This one is the first one (mono) not the original Archive release but a rerelease by Menbran/Documents. Compared to the Archive release a bit of ambience has been added to the mono sound. It's a question of taste whether you like this or not. However even if you are not wild about artificial ambience, the set offers good value for money being very cheap.

The second later set (stereo) includes the Art of Fugue (the mono doesn't), but this can be had separately.

As to interpretation both sets display Walcha's a bit stiff rhythm but also his fabulous ability to create clear and transparent part playing. Both sets are played on more or less well-restored historical organs. The SQ of the stereo is of course the better of the two.


----------



## Joe B

Donald Pearson leading the Choirs and Orchestra of St. John's Cathedral, Denver in Alan Hovhaness's "Magnificat":


----------



## Enthusiast

Preparing for the "1980-2000 Listening Group" thread I listened to Benjamin's Palimpsests from this on Spotify:









And then a great Schumann chamber music CD:









So beautiful, this one, that now it is off the shelf it is going to get played again (and maybe again).


----------



## eljr

BBC Music MagazineMarch 2010
…Savall… has… put together a brilliant showcase of both Cantemir's music and the musics he chronicled… for me… the high points of this CD lie… in the solo improvisations on te oud, lira, and kanun zither, and above all in the pieces involving the Armenian duduk, which has an ability to transport the listener to ethereal realms.
Gramophone MagazineJuly 2010
The result is a very polished, sophisticated sound world largely lacking the exuberance that one might expect, at least on occasion, from such repertories, but that in itself is a cue to the listener...that our expectations of non-Western musics are easily confounded.
The Observer20th December 2009
This vivid exploration of 17th-century Sephardic and Armenian musical traditions, fruits of the late Ottoman empire melting pot, will refresh jaded Christmas ears. It's prime Jordi Savall territory.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Jeux de Miroirs

Javier Perianes (piano)

Orchestre de Paris, Josep Pons

Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (orchestral version)
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin - Orchestral version
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major


----------



## Joe B

David Hill leading Yale Schola Cantorum, Elm City Girl's Choir and Julliard415 in Tawnie Olson's "Magnificat":


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Misa Criolla
Navidad en Verano
Navidad Nuestra*

José Carreras (tenor)
Coral Salvé de Laredo
Sociedo Coral de Bilbao condcuted by José Luis Ocejo (Misa) or Damián Sanchez

Undemanding, but colourful and enjoyable music, with the young Carreras at his honeyed best.


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> Rautavaara's most famous work (the _Cantus Artcticus_) of 1972 is here coupled to his Piano Concerto from a couple of years earlier and the third Symphony, which dates from 1959-1960. This is gorgeous music all wonderfully performed and a terrific bargain at the price.


What did you think of the Symphony No.3? I listened to it yesterday for the second or third time. I think the very end of the symphony, with the horn call that recalls Bruckner's 4th, is quite a powerful moment. Overall the music almost (but not quite) comes across as pastiche, especially compared to the extreme originality of the other two works presented. But I liked what I was hearing well enough.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> What did you think of the Symphony No.3? I listened to it yesterday for the second or third time. I think the very end of the symphony, with the horn call that recalls Bruckner's 4th, is quite a powerful moment. Overall the music almost (but not quite) comes across as pastiche, especially compared to the extreme originality of the other two works presented. But I liked what I was hearing well enough.


I suppose there are echoes of Bruckner, but I enjoyed it, if not quite so much as the other two works on the disc.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My colleague reminded me of Women's Day, so I've heard cantatas by Barbara Strozzi and now piano trio and romances by Clara Schumann.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part three this afternoon.

Symphony no.1 op.22 (1949):



String Quartet no.1 op.23 (1949):



_Serenade_ for small orchestra op.26 (1950):



_Sonatina_ for oboe and piano op.28 (1951):
_Sonatina_ for clarinet and piano op.29 (1951):










_A Sussex Overture_ for orchestra op.31 (1951):


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Itullian

Thank you Maestro Haydn for all the life enhancing beautiful music.


----------



## Dimace

haydnguy said:


> Yikes! That's expensive on Amazon.


Go and hit it! https://www.discogs.com/sell/release/10746943?ev=rb (this is the LP version, which is very good) And her in CD: https://www.discogs.com/Franz-Liszt-Christus/release/13158573


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovitch: String Quartets Nos. 2, 7 and 8

Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: String Quintet No.2 in C major, K515. Amadeus Quartet + Cecil Aronowitz, 2nd viola. Wow, I see where Schubert got the inspiration for his own C major quintet. Very very good stuff here.


----------



## Enthusiast

Richter plays Hindemith - this may not be easy to find these days but if you want Ludus Tonalis this may be the one to get.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Richter plays Hindemith - this may not be easy to find these days but if you want Ludus Tonalis this may be the one to get.
> 
> View attachment 131469


I can't say I've ever heard of any label called Pyramid. How did all these no-name labels get licensing to Richter recordings? One would be forgiven for thinking his estate might have a tighter grip on his recorded legacy. Anyway I definitely want to hear Richter playing Hindemith, I will have to seek this out.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD6

Prelude & Fugue in G minor, BWV 535

Fugue In G Minor, Bwv 578

Allabreve In D Major, Bwv 589

Four Duettos from "Part III of the Clavier-Übung"

Contrapuntcus 18 In D Minor, From "The Art Of The Fugue", Bwv 1080

Other [Finished] - Helmut Walcha


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> I can't say I've ever heard of any label called Pyramid. How did all these no-name labels get licensing to Richter recordings? One would be forgiven for thinking his estate might have a tighter grip on his recorded legacy. Anyway I definitely want to hear Richter playing Hindemith, I will have to seek this out.


I think it is quite an old edition (1990) and I am not sure the label exists any more. It didn't really feel cheap - was well presented etc. I see there is at least one YouTube video of Richter playing Ludus Tonalis - I'm not sure if it is the same performance.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Listening to a noncommercial recording of :

Olsson: Symphony
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra - Stig Westerberg 1979 Live








Stig is my favourite Swedish conductor of all time. Alot better than the commercial sterling recording.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Edvard Grieg*: Lyric Pieces, from books 1-10. Emil Gilels. I didn't realize how many books of Lyric Pieces that Grieg had written, wow. I'd love a complete set, but I already know it would be impossible for any other pianist to match the greatness of Gilels' performance here. Gilels' DG recordings from the '70s have some of my favorite piano sounds on record. In addition to being a master (or THE master, really-few come close) of voicing, the piano he has chosen to play here sounds incredible, and the DG engineers really know what they're doing, for a change. Essential listening, especially for anyone who has a preconception of Grieg as a lightweight composer (and wants to be proven sadly mistaken).


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Mahler: Lieder

Jessye Norman (soprano), Irwin Gage (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

Heereweghe and the Orchestre des Champs Elysees.

Schumann's 1st and 2nd Symphonies


----------



## Joe B

Eliahu Inbal leading the Philharmonia Orchestra in Igor Stravincky's "The Firebird":


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Greek and English serialism. Skalkottas writes some lovely serial music - the 2nd piano concerto is a case in point - and there is nothing too dry or difficult in Searle's short symphonies (I listened to 2 and 4).


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

This one and the Parrott recording are my favorite recordings


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Vesper Psalms

Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Johanna Kröde (alto), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Daniel Ochoa (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus, Concerto de Bassus
Franz Hauk.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## eljr




----------



## premont

flamencosketches said:


> I can't say I've ever heard of any label called Pyramid. How did all these no-name labels get licensing to Richter recordings? One would be forgiven for thinking his estate might have a tighter grip on his recorded legacy. Anyway I definitely want to hear Richter playing Hindemith, I will have to seek this out.


The CD is OOP. But you can listen to his Ludus Tonalis on you tube:


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
1-2-3-4-5-10

Hanover Band - Roy Goodman


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach*: Symphony in D major, Wq. 183/1; Symphony in E-flat major, Wq. 183/2. Didier Talpain, Solamente Naturali. Happy birthday to CPE Bach. I don't listen to his music often but sometimes it hits the spot. For some reason I greatly prefer this Brilliant recording to any other I've heard of this music, it sounds much more vibrant. I would like to explore his keyboard music, which appears to be his biggest legacy. I just ordered a Naxos CD of piano sonatas played by François Chaplin. What else is out there worth checking out?


----------



## Malx

Mozart Violin Concerto No 1.
Which fits in nicely between this afternoon's two football matches on TV - and leaves time to make a nice coffee and cut some cake.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> *Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach*: Symphony in D major, Wq. 183/1; Symphony in E-flat major, Wq. 183/2. Didier Talpain, Solamente Naturali. Happy birthday to CPE Bach. I don't listen to his music often but sometimes it hits the spot. For some reason I greatly prefer this Brilliant recording to any other I've heard of this music, it sounds much more vibrant. I would like to explore his keyboard music, which appears to be his biggest legacy. I just ordered a Naxos CD of piano sonatas played by François Chaplin. What else is out there worth checking out?


I'm not sure I like the same things in CPE Bach as you (I know you have some reservations about the Classical period) but the Magnificat is good (I have the Rademann recording and love it) and Miklos Spanyi's series of keyboard concertos (and also the series of solo works) on BIS is music from another world to me - neither Baroque or Classical but somewhere in between. Spanyi doesn't tidy the music up (or resolve it as Baroque or Classical) but lets it range free in this middle ground - there is often a special vein of fantasy in CPE's music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Mozart Violin Concerto No 1.
> Which fits in nicely between this afternoon's two football matches on TV - and leaves time to make a nice coffee and cut some cake.
> 
> View attachment 131475


Did Grumiaux ever make a bad record? All that I know - across a very wide repertoire - seem exceptional. Amazing.


----------



## Enthusiast

Names from the past. Reginald Kell, Aubrey Brain (father of Dennis), Adolf Busch, Rudolf Serkin ... in classic performances from way back (1937 - but now in quite acceptable sound). The Horn Trio is very good. But it is the Clarinet Quintet that really rises to great heights. It's not that it is better than (some) more recent recordings. But it is superb and brings many "fresh" insights of its own.


----------



## Bigbang

Enthusiast said:


> Did Grumiaux ever make a bad record? All that I know - across a very wide repertoire - seem exceptional. Amazing.


I am in agreement on this. Hence why I would be digging up treasures in the past and not the future. I do not know a single dud. I even own his Tchaikovsky/Mendelssohn on reissue cheap label (Not known for these works) and in my opinion far better than many new ones issued today.


----------



## Bigbang

Might add would fit nicely while watching sporting events...closed captioned or not....


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> I'm not sure I like the same things in CPE Bach as you (I know you have some reservations about the Classical period) but the Magnificat is good (I have the Rademann recording and love it) and Miklos Spanyi's series of keyboard concertos (and also the series of solo works) on BIS is music from another world to me - neither Baroque or Classical but somewhere in between. Spanyi doesn't tidy the music up (or resolve it as Baroque or Classical) but lets it range free in this middle ground - there is often a special vein of fantasy in CPE's music.


Awesome, thanks. I will have to find the Miklos Spanyi, I've heard he's in the dozens of volumes by this point, so are there any in particular that stand out to you, or will I pick up any given one and find something to enjoy on it...? Phased differently, are there any entries that I should avoid? Your description of his approach sounds right up my alley. The Magnificat sounds worth checking out too.

CPE Bach is one of few classical period composers that I do enjoy beyond the "Holy Trinity" of Haydn, Mozart & Beethoven, but only in small doses thus far. Anyway, thanks again for your recommendations.


----------



## cougarjuno

Martinu - Violin Concerto no. 2; Concerto for Two Violins; Duo Concertante for Two Violins and Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131481


*Amanda Maier*

Sonata for Violin & Piano in B minor
Nine Pieces for Violin & Piano
Four Songs

Cecilia Zilliacus, violin
Sabina Bisholt, soprano
Bengt Forsberg, piano

2017


----------



## Enthusiast

The first two symphonies of Nielsen in exceptionally good performances - they really grab you.


----------



## Jacck

*Alfred Schnittke - Choir Concerto*
Russian State Symphonic Choir
Valeri Polyansky


----------



## 13hm13

Bachiana
[This is Vol. 2]









Archiv 471579
Double Concertos
Johann Christian Bach: Sinfonia concertante in A Major, W C 34 (T 284/4)
Wilhelm Friedemann Bach: Flute Concerto in D Major, BR WFB C 15
Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach: Concerto in E flat for Fortepiano and Viola, BR JCFB C 44
Carl Philipp Emmanuel Bach: Concerto in E flat for Harpsichord and Fortepiano, H 479 (Wq 47)
Stephan Schardt, violin
Reinhard Goebel, viola
Joachim Fiedler, cello
Verena Fischer, transverse flute
Robert Hill, fortepiano
Léon Berben, harpsichord
Musica Antiqua Köln/Reinhard Goebel
Deutsche Grammophon Archiv 471579-2 DDD 77:19


----------



## starthrower

cougarjuno said:


> Martinu - Violin Concerto no. 2; Concerto for Two Violins; Duo Concertante for Two Violins and Orchestra


Martinu's works for violin and orchestra are quite good. I was lucky to find the complete 4 disc set on Hyperion at a local record store a few weeks ago. And for 5 dollars to boot!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*In terra pax* - Libby Crabtree (soprano), Donald Sweeney (bass),Wayfleete Singers, Choir of Westminster Cathedral, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra - David Hill
*Dies natalis* - Philip Langridge (tenor), London Symphony Orchestra - Richard Hickox
*For St Cecilia* - Philip Langridge (tenor), London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra - Richard Hickox
*Amen (from Lo, the Full, Final Sacrifice)* - Choir of New College, Oxford - Edward Higginbottom
*Magnificat* - City of London Sinfonia - Richard Hickox
*Romance for String Orchestra* - Academy of St Martin-in-the Fields - Neville Marriner
*Earth and Air and Rain* - Benjamin LUxon (baritone), David Wilinson (piano)
*Let Us Garlands Bring* - Bryn Terfel (baritone), Malcolm Martineau

A handy Finzi compilation, covering works for solo voice with piano or orchestra, choral and orchestral works. All the performances are very good, with fine contributions from Philip Langridge, Bejamin Luxon and Bryn Terfel, though I'd have preferred Hickox's version of _In terra pax_, which has a magic that is lacking in this performance under David Hill.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Jacck

*Bohuslav Martinů: Hry o Marii*
Prague Radio Chorus
Prague Symphony Orchestra 
Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## eljr




----------



## Jacck

eljr said:


>


oh yes, the Chinese Ravel. I remember it from Art Rocks game. I was pretty good.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, String Quartets 13 & 14 - Pacifica Quartet.


----------



## Rambler

*Lamentations - Choral music by White, Tallis, Palestrina, Lassus and de Brito* Oxford Camerata conducted by Jeremy Sommerly on Naxos








Some beautiful and sombre choral music here.


----------



## Joachim Raff

My favourite recording of Schumann's troublesome Violin Concerto. I think its an underrated one due to its indifference's with the norm.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part four tonight.

_(4) English Dances Set 1_ op.27 (1950):
_(4) English Dances Set 2_ op.33 (1951):










Horn Concerto no.1 op.11 (1945):
Concerto for piano duet and strings op.32 (1951):










_Divertimento_ for flute, oboe and clarinet op.37 (1952):










Oboe Concerto op.39 (1952):


----------



## Rambler

*Choral music by William Byrd and John Taverner* King's College Choir, Cambridge directed by Sir David Willcocks on Decca








This fine double CD features:

William Byrd
- 3 Masses
- Magnificat 
- Nunc Dimittis
- Ave verum corpus

John Taverner 
- Mass 'The Western Wind'
- Kyrie 'Le Roy'
- Dum transisset sabbatum
- Christe Jesu pastor bone
- Mater Christi


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading Kantos Chamber Choir and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## senza sordino

Ravi Shankar Sitar Concertos and other works. The second sitar concerto is really good.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131494


*Antonio Vivaldi*

L'Olimpiade

Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director

2002


----------



## canouro

*A-La-Mi-Re Manuscript
Flemish Polyphonic Treasures for Charles V*

Capilla Flamenca, Patrick Denecker


----------



## 13hm13

Bridge, Bax and Delius...

English Spring

The Hallé Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder (conductor)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Paolo Pandolfo playing Telemann fantasias for viola da gamba


----------



## flamencosketches

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 131492
> 
> 
> My favourite recording of Schumann's troublesome Violin Concerto. I think its an underrated one due to its indifference's with the norm.


What concerto did Schubert write? I don't know any of the Schubert works listed there, actually. Looks interesting...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Te Deum in C major, WAB45. Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic, Chorus of the Deutsche Oper Berlin. I like what I'm hearing. Very serious, stormy music. I don't know what this music is really about, but it sounds like Judgment Day. Glad I was able to pick up this disc for cheap at the record store. I like everything I've heard under Jochum's baton. I should have gotten his Bruckner symphonies cycle instead of the Barenboim/Berlin. Oh well. I don't need another.


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> What concerto did Schubert write? I don't know any of the Schubert works listed there, actually. Looks interesting...


All three works are single movements for violin and orchestra - as I recall they are all early.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Te Deum in C major, WAB45. Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic, Chorus of the Deutsche Oper Berlin. I like what I'm hearing.* Very serious, stormy music.* I don't know what this music is really about, but it sounds like Judgment Day. Glad I was able to pick up this disc for cheap at the record store. I like everything I've heard under Jochum's baton. I should have gotten his Bruckner symphonies cycle instead of the Barenboim/Berlin. Oh well. I don't need another.


Very nice!! This is Bruckner: Silent and serious in his poverty, stormily confronted with the God the moments he seeks for answers, many times quiet like the wals of the Closter surrounds him. He is the one who needs nothing to compose. Only an old wooden table and a fester faces the Closter yard. Where lies his music? I don't know! Beethoven himself needed also in his deafness a piano. Bruckner needed nothing! Only the silence of his environment and a stormy ''why'' in his soul.


----------



## 13hm13

Suite No. 4 in G Major, Op. 61 "Mozartiana", on:

Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Suites Nos. 1 - 4
Antonín Pergler, Jiří Bělohlávek, Prague Symphony Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Finzi: Intimations Of Immortality / For St Cecilia

James Gilchrist


----------



## Ramiro

To start off the night, a bit of a cliché, but I love it:









*Ludwig van Beethoven* - Symphony No. 5
Wilhelm Furtwängler
Berlin Philarmonic Orchestra

And to follow up, something not-so cliché:









*Jean Sibelius* - Symphony No. 1
Paavo Berglund
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

EDIT:

Ended up listening to another two pieces. First one, a masterful interpretation of Debussy's La Mer:









*Claude Debussy* - La Mer
Victor de Sabata
Orchestra Stabile Accademia di Santa Cecilia

The second one, my first listen to anything Smetana. I liked it very much:









*Bedřich Smetana* - Má vlast (Vyšehrad and Vltava)
Paavo Berglund
Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos

Christoph Eschenbach (piano and direction), Justus Frantz, + Gerhard Oppitz, Helmut Schmidt

Hamburger Philharmoniker

Concerto for Four Keyboards in A minor (after Vivaldi), BWV1065
Concerto for Three Keyboards in D minor, BWV1063
Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV1061
Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV1060


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 94 in G Major 'Surprise'/ Symphony No. 101 in D major 'The Clock'

Wiener Philharmoniker
Pierre Monteux


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Piano Concertos

Stephen Hough (piano)

Mozarteumorchester Salzburg, Mark Wigglesworth


----------



## haydnguy

*Poulenc*

1) Les Biches - FP36 - Suite
2) Les Animaux modeles - Suite d'apres La Fontaine, FP111
3) Matelote provencale, FP153
4) Pastourelle, FP45
5) Valse - FP17 - (No. 5 from "Album des Six")
6) Discours du General 
7) La Baigneuse de Trouville - (Nos. 3 & 4 from "Les Maries de la Tour Eiffel"), FP23
8) Aubade - Concerto choregraphique, FP51
9) Deux Preludes posthumes et une Gnossienne, FP104 - (orchestration of three piano pieces by Erik Satie, 1866-1925)

Pascal Roge, piano/harpsichord
Philharmonic Orchestra
National Orchestra of France

Charles Dutoit, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11,

First Essay for Orchestra Op. 12
Music for a Scene from Shelley, Op. 7
Overture to The School for Scandal, Op. 5
Second Essay for Orchestra, Op. 17
Symphony No. 1, Op. 9

The Baltimore Symphony, David Zinman


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

English Chamber Orchestra and Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Benjamin Britten and Neville Marriner


----------



## Haydn man

A good way to start the week


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Italian Concerto in F major, BWV 971. Rosalyn Tureck. Yesterday, I saw Angela Hewitt perform this work live in concert, and I have gained a newfound appreciation for it. That andante is something special. So is the finale. Tureck is phenomenal here. I wonder if Ms. Hewitt was inspired by her playing at all. Quite similar in style, very articulate, yet lyrical.


----------



## Jacck

*Schumann - Genoveva*
Harnoncourt


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Back in 1975 Decca released to great acclaim an LP of Rachmaninov songs sung by Elisabeth Søderstrøm and accompanied by Vladimir Ashkenazy. The programme was a pot pourri of selected songs from different opus numbers, some more well known than others. The success of the disc no doubt prompted the issue of four further LPs, until all Rachmaninov's songs had been recorded. These five LPs have hear been gathered together to make three well-filled compact discs.

Performances are superb, and I only wish that, rather than presenting the songs in the order they came on the original LPs, Decca had taken the opportunity to re-group them all into their various opus number. They are listed separately in the booklet, so I suppose it would be possible to programme your own order, but it's a long and arduous process and an opportunity has been lost. Nonetheless, this is a valuable set, which I will be listening to over the next few days.


----------



## Helgi

*Wagner: Overtures and Preludes*
Böhm, Kubelik, Jochum, Karajan, Otto Gerdes
BPO, VPO, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra, Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo

Finalist - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2019
Finalist - Concerto
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Nominated - Orchestral
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Nominated - Orchestral
Finalist - Concerto
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2020
Finalist - Concerto
Winner - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2020
Winner - Concerto


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part five this morning.

Symphony no.2 op.40 (1953):



_Sonatina_ for recorder and piano op.41 (1953):



Sonata no.2 for violin and piano op.43 (1953):
Piano Trio op.54 (1956):










Flute Concerto no.1 op.45 (1954):
_Sinfonietta_ no.1 for orchestra op.48 (1954):


----------



## eljr

cd 1


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

^^^

I'm a bit of a hoarder of St John Passions and, whilst I've got an earlier Jacobs recording, I must have missed that one... I'll have to put that right!


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák & Herbert - Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Orgelbüchlein - Choral Prelude:
Nun Komm' Der Heiden Heiland, Bwv 599 
Gott, Durch Deine Güte, Bwv 600 
Herr Christ, Der Ein'ge Gottes Sohn, Bwv 601 
Lob Sei Dem Allmächtigen Gott, Bwv 602 
Puer Natus In Bethlehem, Bwv 603 
Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ, BWV 604 
Der Tag, Der Ist So Freudenreich, Bwv 605 
Vom Himmel Hoch, Da Komm' Ich Her, Bwv 606 
Vom Himmel Kam Der Engel Schar, Bwv 607 
In Dulci Jubilo, Bwv 608 
Lobt Got, Ihr Christen, Allzugleich, Bwv 609 
Jesu, Meine Freude, Bwv 610 
Christum Wir Sollen Loben Schon, Bwv 611 
Wir Christenleut', Bwv 612 
Helft Mir Gottes Güte Preisen, Bwv 613 
Das Alte Jahr Vergangen Ist, Bwv 614 
In Dir Ist Freude, Bwv 615 
Mit Fried' Und Freud' Ich Fahr' Dahin, Bwv 616 
Herr Gott, Nun Schleuss Den Himmel Auf, Bwv 617 
O Lamm Gottes Unschuldig, Bwv 618 
Christe, Du Lamm Gottes, Bwv 619 
Christus, Der Unst Selig Macht, Bwv 620 
Da Jesus An Dem Kreuze Stund', Bwv 621 
O Mensch, Bewein' Dein' Sünde Gross, Bwv 622 
Wir Danken Dir, Herr Jesu Christ, Bwv 623 
Hilf Gott, Dass Mir's Gleinge, Bwv 624 
Christ Lag In Todesbanden, Bwv 625 
Jesus Christus, Unser Heiland, Bwv 626 
Christ Ist Erstanden, Bwv 627 
Erstanden Ist Der Heil'ge Christ, Bwv 628 
Ercheinen Ist Der Herrliche Tag, Bwv 629 
Heut' triumphiert Gottes Sohn, BWV 630 
Komm, Gott Schöpfer, Heiliger Geist, Bwv 631 
Herr Jesu Christ, Dich Zu Uns Wend', Bwv 632 
Liebster Jesu, Wir Sind Hier, Bwv 633 
Dies Sind Die Heil'gen Zehn Gebot', Bwv 635 
Vater Unser Im Himmelreich, Bwv 636 
Durch Adams Fall Ist Ganz Verderbt, Bwv 637 
Es Ist Das Heil Uns Kommen Her, Bwv 638 
Ich Ruf' Zu Dir, Herr Jesu Christ, Bwv 639 
Choralbearbeitung


----------



## Vasks

*Elgar - Froissart Overture (Lloyd-Jones/Hyperion)
Delius - On Hearing the first Cuckoo in Spring (Wordsworth/Collins)
Vaughn Williams - Symphony #8 (Bakels/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor/ Busoni: Transcription of Bach's Partita BWV 1004: Chaconne

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131512


*Samuel Coleridge-Taylor*

Hiawatha Overture, op. 30
Petite Suite de Concert, op. 77
Four Characteristic Waltzes, op. 22
Gipsy Suite, op. 20
Romance of the Prairie Lilies, op. 39
Othello Suite, op. 79

RTÉ Concert Orchestra, Dublin
Adrian Leaper, conductor

1995


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Cello Waltzes Vol. 1

Pieter Wispelwey (cello) and Dejan Lazic (piano)

Allegro con spirito
Mazurka No. 44 in C major, Op. 67 No. 3
Mazurka No. 45 in A minor, Op. 67 No. 4
Mazurka No. 47 in A minor, Op. 68 No. 2
Polonaise Brillante in C Major Op. 3/Lento - Alla Polacca
Prelude Op. 28 No. 2 in A minor
Prelude Op. 28 No. 4 in E minor
Prelude Op. 28 No. 6 in B minor
Waltz No. 1 in E flat major 'Grande Valse Brillante', Op. 18
Waltz No. 5 in A flat major, Op. 42


----------



## Enthusiast

Janacek - both quartets played by the Pavel Haas Quartet (but I didn't play the Haas quartets on this occasion - only the Janaceks).

















Wonderful works.


----------



## Biwa

Reger: Introduction & Passacaglia
Buxtehude: Passacaglia, BV 161
de Wolf: Choral and fugue
Couperin: Passacaglia in G minor
Ferrari: Pasacalie vasco
Rogg: Passacaglia in B minor
Rheinberger: Introduction & passacaille from Sonata No. 8, Op. 132
Bach: Passacaglia & fugue, BWV 582, Come Sweet Death (arr. Fox)
Peeters (with Imbert): Toccata

Jean-Paul Imbert (Seifert organ of Marienbasilika Kevelaer)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 1 and 2*
Martin Rasch

This was Itullian's recommendation, and so far, I am very pleased. I will not post individually for all 32, but I will give a recap at the end. If one of them is particularly noteworthy along the way, I will mention that, too.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14 Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17**

London Symphony Orchestra**
Pierre Monteux
Wiener Philharmoniker
Pierre Monteux


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Busoni: Piano Concerto
> 
> Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017
> 
> Kirill Gerstein (piano)
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo
> 
> Finalist - Concerto
> Gramophone Awards
> 2019
> Finalist - Concerto
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2019
> Nominated - Orchestral
> Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
> 2019
> Nominated - Orchestral
> Finalist - Concerto
> BBC Music Magazine Awards
> 2020
> Finalist - Concerto
> Winner - Concerto
> International Classical Music Awards
> 2020
> Winner - Concerto


looks like something I need to spin


----------



## Jacck

*Liszt - Dante Symphony*
Barenboim

_"Abandon all hope all ye who enter here"_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach *

Matthäuspassion


----------



## Enthusiast

It was hard to stop ... so I didn't.


----------



## Itullian

Haydn and Mozart


----------



## Merl

Brilliant 1st Symphony that goes straight to the top 5 of performances of this. Brilliant sound and execution.


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> Brilliant 1st Symphony that goes straight to the top 5 of performances of this. Brilliant sound and execution.
> 
> View attachment 131520


Thanks Merl.....I thought I had enough different recordings of Schumann's symphonies but now you unleash this positive review!

Today-Glazunov's 5th in a 'right rollicking' performence by Fedoseyev and the Moscow State Radio S.O.


----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> Brilliant 1st Symphony that goes straight to the top 5 of performances of this. Brilliant sound and execution.
> 
> View attachment 131520


I've been living with these for a couple of years now and love them all greatly - they are really exceptional. Somehow, without exaggerating anything or going for the big statement, the works emerge as even greater than I had previously thought.


----------



## Enthusiast

Meanwhile, another thread tells us that Boulez selected Repons as one of the key works of the 20th Century, the only one of his works so selected. It is a work I love as much or more than anything of his that I know but I had never thought of it as an iconic or key work in the way that some others among his oeuvre might have been.


----------



## haydnguy

Enthusiast said:


> I've been living with these for a couple of years now and love them all greatly - they are really exceptional. Somehow, without exaggerating anything or going for the big statement, the works emerge as even greater than I had previously thought.


I was looking for a good Schumann/Symphonic Works set last night. This one fits the bill.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part six for later tonight.

_Tam o' Shanter_ - overture for orchestra op.51 (1955):
_A Grand, Grand Festival Overture_ for orchestra op.57 (1956):



Horn Concerto no.2 op.58 (1956):










_Four Scottish Dances_ for orchestra op.59 (1957):










Oboe Quartet op.61 (1957):










Symphony no.3 op.63 (1957):


----------



## Helgi

*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 5&7*
Sir Colin Davis, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hindemith, Symphonic Dances*

I need to crack this block I have against Hindemith. I'm listening to this thinking, "This is okay, but why am I listening to this?"


----------



## jim prideaux

Gardiner and the ORR-Schumann.

Konzertstuck for 4 Horns, 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Manxfeeder said:


> I need to crack this block I have against Hindemith. I'm listening to this thinking, "This is okay, but why am I listening to this?"


I've got the same block. It's perfectly good music, but none of it's ever gripped me.


----------



## Helgi

*Gundula Janowitz: The Last Recital - in Memoriam Maria Callas*
Schubert, Schumann, R. Strauss
Charles Spencer on piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I've got the same block. It's perfectly good music, but none of it's ever gripped me.


Wow, I'm not alone!


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov Concertos 2 and 3

The great Byron Janis.

These are still among the greatest accounts of these concertos on disk


----------



## flamencosketches

*Manuel de Falla*: Nights in the Gardens of Spain. Alicia de Larrocha, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos, London Philharmonic. First listen to this new (to me) disc, or any of Falla's work. Wow, I'm impressed. The sound here is phenomenal. Crystal clear. Not bad at all for early-'80s digital. As for the music itself, I really like it! An obvious touchstone would be Ravel, & it kind of does remind me of him, but of course it is quite original music. I can see myself getting into more of his works if others are similar in quality.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Maurice Ravel*: Ma Mère l'Oye. Claudio Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra. I think this is my favorite recording of the work. Abbado's detail-driven conducting is really effective here. For some reason I have always found Ma Mère l'Oye kind of difficult to get into, whether the four-hands piano suite, the ballet, the orchestral version, or what have you. But it's growing on me.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131528


*Édouard Lalo*

Violin Concerto in F major
Fantaisie Norvégienne
Symphonie espagnole

Jean-Jacques Kantorow, cello
Granada City Orchestra
Kees Bakels, conductor

2009


----------



## eljr




----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C Minor "Organ" - Poulenc: Organ Concerto in G Minor (Live). Iveta Apkalna, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Mariss Jansons. A generally excellent live account of the Saint-Saens. The last movement felt a bit sluggish but I liked how integrated it all sounded. Jansons stretches out the final chord longer than any other recording I've heard, to good effect. The Poulenc is the real star on this album, the performance by Apkalina really standing out. Recommended.










Atem Lied: Works for Bass Flute. Keiko Murakami. Evocative works featuring the bass flute, an instrument I've always loved (it's a favourite for scoring). My two favourite pieces on the album were by Dorina Rotaru and Toshio Hosokawa.










Diamond: Symphonies 2 & 3. Schwarz, Seattle. Excellent performances.










Chopin: Preludes Op. 28. Eric Lu. Impressive technique and some individuality.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in music from contemporary composers:










*Jonathan Dove:* Seek Him That Maketh The Seven Stars
*Francis Pott:* The Souls Of The Righteous
*Giles Swayne:* Magnificat
*Sir John Tavener:* Mother And Child
*Alexander L'Estrange:* Lute-Book Lullaby
*Jeremy Filsell:* O Be Joyful In The Lord
*Richard Rodney Bennett:* The Seasons Of His Mercies
*Francis Pott:* My Song Is Love Unknown


----------



## Joe B

TRONDHEIMSOLISTENE performing Ralph Vaughan Williams's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## eljr




----------



## Ramiro

Tonight I didn't have much time, so I just listened to this piece, in preparation for a concert I will attend this month. I love the energy in this recording, but sadly it is plagued by noise artifacts (which are normal from very old recordings). I like, though, that in this particular version they haven't done a lot of Noise Reduction, as it can ruin some parts sonically, if not done properly. I can bare with noise artifacts, as long as the interpretation of the piece is good, and in this case, imo, it's damn good.









*Ludwig van Beethoven* - Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61
Jascha Heifetz (violin)
Arturo Toscanini
NBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel - Sonatas & Trios

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Frank Braley (piano)

Piano Trio in A minor
Sonata for Violin & Cello
Violin Sonata in A minor 'Sonate posthume'
Violin Sonata in G major


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


>


That didn't take long


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 2 on:









Humphrey Searle, The London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult, Josef Krips ‎- Symphony No. 1, Op. 23 / Symphony No. 2, Op. 33
Label: Lyrita Recorded Edition ‎- SRCS.72
Format: Vinyl, LP, Album
Country: UK
Released: 1975


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Wilhelm Hertel: Three Harp Concertos

Silke Aichhorn (harp)

Kurpfälzische Kammerorchester, Kevin Griffiths


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45

Elizabeth Watts (soloist), Stéphane Degout (soloist)
London Philharmonic Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra
Neville Creed, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Rogerx

voorkant

Mozart: Symphonies 36 and 38

English Chamber orchestra

Jeffery Tate


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I

Live at the BBC Proms, 2017

András Schiff (piano)

Johann Sebastian Bach was undoubtedly the greatest musical thinker of his age. Dubbed 'the Old Testament of music' by the conductor and pianist Hans von Bülow, The Well-Tempered Clavier is acknowledged to be one of the most significant works ever written for the keyboard. Each of these 24 preludes and fugues encapsulates its own mood, and Bach's delight in mixing technical strictness with freedom of expression has made this work an indispensable element of Western culture for centuries. Sir András Schiff is heralded as one of the finest Bach interpreters today, and this first complete performance at the prestigious BBC Proms was summed up as 'stupendous' by The Independent.


----------



## Haydn man

No.3 from this set
I like Davis as an interpreter of Sibelius


----------



## Tsaraslondon

_Intimations of Immortality_ is a fantastic work. Richard Hickox and Philip Lanridge do sterling work for Finzi yet again.

I also like the _Grand Fantasia and Toccata_, with Philip Fowke on the piano, which is very much in the manner of Bach.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Now listening to what would have been Volume 2 of the original LP release. Given that Decca didn't take the opportunity to regroup the songs into their various opuses when they issued the complete set on CD, taking one of the original LPs at a time seems to be the best way of listening to the set.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Edvard Grieg*: Piano Concerto in A minor, op.16. Krystian Zimerman, Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic. This is a really good recording of the work. Both soloist and conductor seem to have a pretty good grip on the composer's idiom. The young Zimerman (in his mid-20s when this was recorded) seems to play with a little more fire than the elegance that would later come to characterize his interpretations.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Monteux's classic performance of the Franck Symphony is coupled to his 1959 Boston peformance of _Pétrouchka_. A piece of history here as it was Monteux who conducted the first performance of the ballet for Dhiagilev's _Ballets Russes_ in Paris in 1911.


----------



## eljr

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2014
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Baroque Vocal
Gramophone Awards
2015
Finalist - Baroque Vocal
Best Opera Recording
Grammy Awards
57th Awards (2014)
Best Opera Recording
Recording of the Month
Opera
August 2014
Recording of the Month


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 1

Symphony No. 3 in D major, D200
Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, D485
Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part seven for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.4 op.71 (1960):
Symphony no.5 op.74 (1961):



Concerto for two violins and string orchestra op.77 (1962):










_Sinfonietta_ no.2 for orchestra op.65 (1958):
_Sinfonietta_ no.3 for orchestra op.81 (1964):










_Five Pieces_ for violin and piano op.84 (1965):


----------



## chill782002

Sibelius - Tapiola

Paavo Berglund / Philharmonia Orchestra

Recorded 1982

Great performance and excellent sound for an early digital recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov - The Elegiac Piano Trios

Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor, Op. post.
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9
Borodin Trio


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Enthusiast

Two classic Romantic piano quintets in excellent, nicely fluid, performances. The Schumann is not as _wow _as the Melnikov recording with the Jerusalem Quartet that I listened to the other day but it has its own plus points.


----------



## chill782002

Shostakovich - Symphony No 5

Lorin Maazel / Cleveland Orchestra

Recorded 1981

Another early digital recording. Excellent performance, a shame Maazel didn't record more Shostakovich.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131549


*Amanda Maier*

Klavierstück
Piano Trio in E flat major
Preludes 4, 5, 6, 7, 12, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 22
String Quartet in A major
St. Nicholas-Schwank
Abendlied (after Schumann)

Cecilia Zilliacus, violin
Kati Raitinen, cello
Bengt Forsberg, piano
Julia-Maria Kretz, violin
Johanna Persson, viola
David Huang, piano

2018


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

String Quartet No.1 "Metamorphoses Nocturnes"
String Quartet No.2
ArtemisQuartet

Ramifacations
Orchestre de Chambre de Toulouse / Louis Auriacombe

6 Bagatelles
Barry Tuckwell Wind Quintet


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini: Double Bass Concertos

Boguslaw Furtok & Johannes Staehle

Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt

Double Bass Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor
Double Bass Concerto No. 2 in B minor
Passioni amorose for two double basses and piano/orchestra


----------



## Ramiro

Today I compensated for last night, and listened to a few pieces. First, more preparation for the upcoming local orchestra concerts. I haven't really delved deep into Beethoven Symphonies, so it was the second or maybe third time I listened to this symphony. I liked the interpretation very much, though. Then, onto the first piece I listened from Górecki. Not particularly my style, but it's interesting nonetheless.









*Ludwig van Beethoven* - Symphony No. 2
Günter Wand
NDR Sinfonieorchester









*Henryk Górecki* - 3 Olden Style Pieces
Antoni Wit
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra

Last, something a little more personal. I knew Astor Piazzolla, as he is a tango legend in my country, but I never knew how well he could compose for a full orchestra. The first movement of this piece is genius, imo.









*Astor Piazzolla* - Concerto for Bandoneon and Orchestra
Astor Piazzolla (bandoneon)
Manos Hadjidakis
Athens Colours Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Myslivecek - Overture to "Demofoonte" (Gaigg/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #65 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto #9 (Brendel/Philips)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

This is one of those recordings where I think, "That's wrong . . . wait. Oh, that makes sense."


----------



## Enthusiast

Some of Brahms chamber music is very popular while others are less so even when they are totally amazing. You don't hear that much about the two Brahms string quintets but they are wonderful, especially the very late 2nd one.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Concerto in D minor for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra/ Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. post.

Gidon Kremer & Martha Argerich

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## sbmonty

> Some of Brahms chamber music is very popular while others are less so even when they are totally amazing. You don't hear that much about the two Brahms string quintets but they are wonderful, especially the very late 2nd one.


Completely agree. I was listening to the Brahms String Quartet No. 1 for the string quartet appreciation thread and then migrated to the sextets. Amazing works. So lyrical.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphonies Nos.1,4,5,7a,"43"& K19a


----------



## Jacck

sbmonty said:


> Completely agree. I was listening to the Brahms String Quartet No. 1 for the string quartet appreciation thread and then migrated to the sextets. Amazing works. So lyrical.


the sextets and the german requiem are imho maybe the best works he wrote. Some people say that the quartets are weaker, but I liked them too.


----------



## Enthusiast

sbmonty said:


> Completely agree. I was listening to the Brahms String Quartet No. 1 for the string quartet appreciation thread and then migrated to the sextets. Amazing works. So lyrical.


I followed the same journey but stopped off at the quintets instead of the sextets (wonderful works that I have heard a couple of times in the last month). I'm now back with the quartets - and have listened to 1 (and am now playing 2) from the old Amadeus Quartet set. A while since I heard these recordings - I'm enjoying them.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

The Alban Berg Quartet was a very fine quartet but all things come to an end , the good things also.

This is a very vivid and engaging recording and this DVD has also a documentary included.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden

BBC Music Magazine October 2015

Like all cycles, it has had ups and downs, but overall it has been as fine as anyone conducting Bruckner at present would be.

Gramophone Magazine August 2015

Van Zweden completes his journey through Bruckner's symphonies with a richly detailed, passionately played First.

The Guardian 16th July 2015

It's less urgent than a lot of interpretations and Van Zweden almost always priorities warm sound over brusque energy...Textures are luminous throughout: those who like their Bruckner laid on thick will want darker colors, but for me the classical lightness and clarity is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part eight scattered throughout late afternoon and evening.

_Fantasy_ for solo bassoon op.86 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo clarinet op.87 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo horn op.88 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo flute op.89 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo oboe op.90 (1966):










_Four Cornish Dances_ for orchestra op.91 (1966):










Symphony no.6 op.95 (1967):



_Peterloo_ - overture for orchestra op.97 (1968):
_Anniversary Overture_ for orchestra op.99 (1968):



Concerto for 28 players op.105 (1970):
Concerto for viola and chamber orchestra op.108 (1971):


----------



## Enthusiast

Oramo's Nielsen 6 - an astonishing performance by any standards. I know of no finer Nielsen set that his and feel that no other 6th comes close!


----------



## Merl

More Schumann with Holliger. The 2nd today. Superb.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Eramire156

Time for some Brahms, for the string quartet thread

*Johannes Brahms
String Quartet no.1 in C minor, op.51 no.1









Amadeus Quartet *

Now listening to some Haydn quartets, from a young British ensemble

*Franz Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in G major, op.64 no.4
String Quartet in C major, op.54 no.2
String Quartet in C major, op.20 no.2









Jubilee Quartet *

A wonderful debut CD.


----------



## 13hm13

Atterberg is one of the composers to which I can get into almost everything he has outputted ... e.g.,


----------



## MusicSybarite

Piano Concerto No. 3

Do we agree that this is an exceptional work?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Three Bagatelles for violin/guitar by Fred Lerdahl. New album out now. I have the sheet music  and a virtual violin...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Only, for solo voice; Voice, Violin & Piano; Vertical Thoughts 5, for soprano, violin, tuba, percussion & celeste; For Franz Kline, for soprano, violin, cello, horn, chimes & piano; Voices & Cello. Joan La Barbara (soprano) w/ the San Francisco Contemporary Music Players under Stephen L. Mosko. On the New Albion label. OK, this is a phenomenal disc. Each one of these works has totally blown me away so far, especially For Franz Kline. Definitely exceeded my expectations, already high on the strength of the other New Albion Feldman disc I have with Rothko Chapel & Why Patterns? This small label is responsible for some phenomenal recordings, and I definitely intend to explore more of their catalog. Lastly I just want to note that I heartily recommend this disc to any fan or prospective fan of Morton Feldman. I think this disc would make an excellent introduction for someone who has heard none of his works, or a worthy addition to the library of someone who has, and loved what they heard...



MusicSybarite said:


> Piano Concerto No. 3
> 
> Do we agree that this is an exceptional work?


Of course! Though I prefer the 2nd, marginally.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Kalinnikov: Symphony No.1 / Svetlanov NHK Symphony Orchestra (1993 Movie Live)







One of the best performances i have seen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak Requiem*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Arcanum, 4 mvt. work by Lera Auerbach for viola and piano. Very nice good night music


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> [OK, this is a phenomenal disc. Each one of these works has totally blown me away so far. I think this disc would make an excellent introduction for someone who has heard none of his works, or a worthy addition to the library of someone who has, and loved what they heard...


I was unaware of this, but I need to get it. Thanks!


----------



## Dimace

What I still remember of *Charles Ives* are two things: 1. A conservatory student, who, once upon a time had tried to perform the Concord Sonata and I, when I saw the score, I told him how could be possible to play such a monstrous technically work, and 2. his emblematic work Central Park in the Dark, conducted by Leonard Bernstein and NYPO.

In todays set we have the 1 - 4 Symphonies and other symphonic works (The Park Included) but no piano works. This makes the set not very interesting for me, but, nevertheless* Michael and the SSO are performing masterfully *these very demanding works.* The Concertgebouw Orchestra is also good,* but not so motivating to my ears.

I have a handful sets of Charles and I could say that this one is from the best. Charles is VERY difficult composer and takes only some mistakes to have a mediocre result. This doesn't happen here. So I can suggest this set, which is also very affordable.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131573


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Così Fan Tutte

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

2013


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> I was unaware of this, but I need to get it. Thanks!


No problem! You're gonna love it. I just got it today. Been loading up on Feldman discs lately. I find I'm much more interested in his '60s and '70s music than the late works that are more widely recorded, though I expect one day those will reveal themselves to me too.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 5 and Piano variations

Emil Gilels (piano)

The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## agoukass

Brahms/Schoenberg: Piano Quartet in G minor, Op. 25

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra / Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## 13hm13

Lodewijk Mortelmans-- Elegie I. In Memoriam [1917]

...on....


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Davide Penitente, K469

Trine Wilsberg Lund (soprano), Kristina Wahlin (soprano) & Lothar Odinius (tenor)

Immortal Bach Ensemble & Leipziger Kammerorchester, Morten Schuldt-Jensen


----------



## haydnguy

*Poulenc*

1) Le Bal masque - Cantate profane, FP 60
2) Le Bestiare ou Cortege d'Orphee, FP15a
3) Rapsodie negre, FP3
4) Cocardes - chansons populaires sur des poemes de Jean Cocteau, FP16
5) Trois Mouvements perpetuels, FP14
6) Le Gendarme incompris - Comedie-bouffe, FP20
7) Quatre Poemes de Max Jacob, FP22

Pascal Roge, piano/harpsichord
Philharmonic Orchestra
National Orchestra of France

Charles Dutoit, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy

International Record Review May 2015

there will be purists who will object on principle to a non-Russian choir in this work, but previous recordings have demonstrated beyond doubt that this combined chorus possesses the style to an admirable degree, and I very much hope that this first-rate recording will do more to bring this masterpiece to a wider listening public - it certainly deserves to.

MusicWeb International 27th March 2015

It's been a long time since I've heard choral singing of this quality. This is a very beautiful and inspired reading of Rachmaninov's wonderful settings and I found it very rewarding indeed.

The Guardian 13th March 2015

Charles Bruffy and the Phoenix and Kansas City Chorales have long been outstanding interpreters of this repertory and their performance has a devotional intensity that is often overwhelming. The recording itself is on the reverberant side. But by the end, you know exactly why it one of Rachmaninov's favourites among his own works, and why many consider it his greatest.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 17-20

English Chamber orchestra

Jeffery Tate


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Don Pasquale

Sesto Bruscantini (Pasquale), Mirella Freni (Norina), Gosta Winbergh (Ernesto), Leo Nucci (Malatesta)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Riccardo Muti

Gramophone Magazine

The charm of this recording lies in the ensemble work, the elegance of Gösta Winbergh's tenor, and the excellence of the orchestral playing. It is also a genuine production, with a sense of occasion: a sparkling occasion too and a pleasure to attend

International Record Review January 2011

this is a very enjoyable set, led by the vastly experienced Sesto Bruscantini in the title-role...Even better is the stylish, youthful singing of the late-lamented Gösta Winbergh as Ernesto: a performance of extraordinary grace and agility. The rest of the cast is strong - Mirella Freni's tone is (happily) lighter as Norina than in some recordings from this period in her career.

Presto Classical June 2014

Vintage performances on Riccardo Muti's 1983 studio recording, with Mirella Freni sounding unscathed by a decade of far heavier roles and never over-doing the archness as Norina, Gosta Winbergh a plangent Ernesto and Sesto Bruscantini and Leo Nucci sparking off one another delightfully as Pasquale and Malatesta - their buffo duet 'Cheti, cheti' is one of my favourite operatic tracks ever.

Katherine Cooper


----------



## Jacck

*Johannes Brahms - Serenade No.1 in D-major*
Capella Agustina, Andreas Spering (HIP performance)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Clara Schumann*: Piano Trio in G minor, op.17. Clara Wieck Trio. This is a beautiful work. Surely a big influence on her husband's own piano trios which would come a little bit later, but more passionate and intense. I love it.


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing my exploration of this set
No.4 today and another intense performance. I feel from No.4 onwards there is more complexity in Sibelius symphonies, not that I would denigrate the first 3


----------



## Jacck

*Schumann - Szenen aus Goethes Faust*
Berliner Phiharmoniker
Claudio Abbado


----------



## Helgi

*Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe*
Pierre Monteux with London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden

:tiphat: Tsaraslondon


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One of the first CDs I ever owned and always a favourite of mine. I particularly love the wonderful performance of the Ravel _Introduction and Allegro_ with Ossian Ellis and the Melos Ensemble.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Limited Edition CD+DVD

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

BBC Music Magazine January 2016

No stranger to Baroque music, Tharaud has made eloquent recordings of Couperin, Rameau and Scarlatti, many of the strengths of which are present here, too. He is at his best in the more intimate, contemplative variations, where the tone is transparent and the phrasing lyrical and delicately ornamented.

Gramophone Magazine November 2015

While the pianist has obviously scrutinised the Goldberg Variations with a fine-tooth comb, he basically hangs loose and flies free, letting detailed niceties fall into place without sounding the least bit studied or calibrated. It's a performance, not a lecture…his fresh voice and genuine musicality warrant placement in the vast Goldberg Variations discography's top tier.

The Guardian 2nd October 2015

Tharaud doesn't try to win us over with anything flashy, but has clearly given extensive thought to every single note. The opening Aria is deliberate, considered and borderline slow. There are fastidiously shaped contours in every variation, which gets a bit precious in the fastest ones, but the overall flow does work.

New York Times 25th November 2015

Tharaud deftly balances spontaneity and probing insight. He has striking ideas about every phrase...For all the detailed intricacy of his account, he plays this towering work with in-the-moment freshness.


----------



## Bourdon

*Skip Sempé: Memorandum XXI*

CD 1


----------



## Enthusiast

Another thread made me think of Feldman's 4 hour "For Philip Guston" and under normal circumstances that would have started my listening today! But I find I need balmy weather and a lot of free time for it so I compromised with an album that has a short Feldman piece - in a rather proactively played account from Kashkashian and her collaborators - in a programme that works well with it (some nicely played Satie and some Cage - pieces for choir and a piano piece).


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Orchestral Works

Sarah Fox (soprano)

Hallé, Sir Mark Elder

Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Five Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus'
Symphony No. 3 'A Pastoral Symphony'
The Wasps Overture


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part nine for this afternoon.

_The Fair Field_ - overture for orchestra op.110 (1972):
_A Flourish_ for orchestra op.112 (1973):



Flute Concerto no.2 op.111 (1972):
Clarinet Concerto no.2 op.115 (1974):










String Quartet no.2 op.118 (1975):



Flute Sonata op.121 (1977):










Symphony no.7 op.113 (1973):
Symphony no.8 op.124 (1978):


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Chueca - Overture to "Agua, Azucarillos y Aguardiente" (Sorozabal/Columbia)
de Falla - Harpsichord Concerto (de Burgos/Angel)
Chavez - Piano Preludes (5) (Rodriguez/RCA)
Ginastera - Cantata para America Magica (Adonaylo/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Piazzolla: Angeles y Diablos

Isabelle van Keulen Ensemble

Allegro Tangabile
Fuga y Misterio
Introducción al Angel
La Camorra
La Muerte del Angel
Milonga del ángel
Poema Valseado
Resurrección del Ángel
Romance del Diablo
Tango del Diablo
The Angel Suite
Vayamos al Diablo


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

As we move further into the Lent season approaching Easter, my appetite for choral music grows. I plan on hearing both of Bach's Passions as well as several other well and lesser-known choral works throughout the next few weeks, but this morning:

*Bach - Mass in F Major*
Eugen Jochum/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Pro Arte Choir

Every time I think Bach could not possibly have written more masterful music than I already knew he did, I discover something else. What a gem.

*John Rutter - Requiem*
Stephen Cleobury/Choir of Kings College Cambridge

This is just...ravishing. No other way to describe it. One of the more powerful musical experiences I've undergone lately.


----------



## Enthusiast

This is today's half price download on the eClassical site but I already had it. A good excuse to play it, though. I love the 20 CDs that make up this series: they are filled with invention and works of some stature from the shady cusp between the Baroque and the Classical.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano sonatas Nos 4-5-6
Igor Levit


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131600


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV 812-817
18 Little Preludes, BWV 924-928, 930, 933-943, 999
Sonata in D minor, BWV 964
Prelude and Fugue in A minor, BWV 894

Angela Hewitt, piano

1995


----------



## Marinera

*François Couperin - Leçons de ténèbres*
Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre, cd 8


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Pulcinella- Apollon musagète- Capriccio

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

"Razumovsky" No.2 & 3


----------



## Jacck

*Schubert - Mass No. 6 D.950*
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Robert Shaw


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

I stopped the Takács recording for this one.

"Razumovsky" No.2


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Why did you swap?


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Why did you swap?


I lost my heart to the Alban Berg quartet,this one (DVD) was also breathtaking.(yesterday)
They play a Beethoven as close and engaging as possible I think.I have other recordings but only the Quartetto Italiano is for me another favorite.


----------



## Enthusiast

In another thread we learn that on one occasion at least Boulez named Mahler 6 as one of the ten key works of the 20th century. With that in mind I thought I would listen to his recording of the work. I suppose it does add something to the performance to know how important Boulez thought the work, but (as I have known for a quite a while) the performance doesn't really need bolstering. It is masterly. Phrase after phrase is articulate but Boulez also looks after the whole and builds the various parts of it with something that seems like care combined with something almost like ... abandon!


----------



## Bourdon

There was a time that I preferred the Hogwood recordings but that is covered with dust,
Marriner (philips) and Tate are my two favorites and not to forget Krips with the Concertgebouw but that one is not complete.The Klemperer Mozart is also great,I love his strong hand and his avoidence of pimping it up .
It seems heavy and slow but as you go along with him it is really an adventure.

Symphony No.29


----------



## Helgi

Opera at work today:










*Verdi: La Traviata* (La Scala 1955)
Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano, Ettore Bastianini
Carlo Maria Giulini, Orchestra & Chorus of La Scala


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Brahms 1st quartet recording ...


----------



## Marinera

Earlier
After Leçons de Ténèbres rather predictably cd 9
*De Lalande - Majesté* -> Grands Motets for the Sun King
Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre









Now, some more music from the Sun Kings court. 
*Lully - L'Orchestre Du Roi Soleil - Symphonies, Overtures & Airs a jouer.* 
Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> In another thread we learn that on one occasion at least Boulez named Mahler 6 as one of the ten key works of the 20th century. With that in mind I thought I would listen to his recording of the work. I suppose it does add something to the performance to know how important Boulez thought the work, but (as I have known for a quite a while) the performance doesn't really need bolstering. It is masterly. Phrase after phrase is articulate but Boulez also looks after the whole and builds the various parts of it with something that seems like care combined with something almost like ... abandon!
> 
> View attachment 131607


I agree that this recording is SUPER! Point! 
I don't agree that this MARVELOUS work is the best of Mahler or generally speaking a signature one, despite ALL Mahler's works are EXTREMELY important for our music and very emblematic. What I can add is that Pierre's 8th (here I' expert) is one of the best in the history of music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> There was a time that I preferred the Hogwood recordings but that is covered with dust,
> Marriner (philips) and Tate are my two favorites and not to forget Krips with the Concertgebouw but that one is not complete.The Klemperer Mozart is also great,I love his strong hand and his avoidence of pimping it up .
> It seems heavy and slow but as you go along with him it is really an adventure.
> 
> Symphony No.29


I also have a strong liking for Klemperer's Mozart and also for Krips. But I'm not sure I'm with you for the rest.

I used to think of the Tate recordings of the late symphonies as a guilty pleasure - they are in the end just a little too plush although I think he did have a good feel for Mozart - but I never really got on with his accounts of the earlier ones. Marriner, I'm afraid leaves me a little cold. Pinnock's symphonies are nearly perfect for me.

After spending a decade longing for new Mozart insights (to parallel the ones we had been getting for Beethoven) I do feel that there have been some issues recently that have started to deliver something new that feels true to Mozart.


----------



## Enthusiast

Nielsen's 3rd - another very powerful and satisfying recording from Oramo's series.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Malcolm Arnold - tenth and final instalment tonight.

Symphony no.9 op.128 (1986):



_Fantasy_ for solo cello op.130 (1987):










_Four Irish Dances_ op.126 (1986):
_Four Welsh Dances_ op.138 (1988):










Piano sonata WoO, arr. by David Ellis as Concerto for saxophone and orchestra WoO (orig. 1942 - arr. 1994):
_Sonatina_ for flute and piano op.19, arr. by David Ellis as Concertino for flute and string orchestra op.19a (orig. 1948 - arr. 2000):
Cello Concerto [_Shakespearean_] op.136, ed. by David Ellis (orig. 1988 - ed. 2000):
_Fantasy_ for recorder and string quartet op.140, ed. by David Ellis (orig. 1990 - ed. 2001):










_Robert Kett_ - overture for orchestra op.141 (1988):


----------



## Joachim Raff

Staehle: Symphony No.1

Another unsung composer with a Schumann thread in his work.


----------



## Jacck

*Bach - The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080*
Joanna MacGregor

If you think that the Art of Fugue is an academic work that cannot be listened to and enjoyed, then this recoding might change your mind. Very slow and meditative playing, not at all "mathematical". A sample of the contrapunctus 14


----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn-1st and 5th Symphonies.

Norrington and the SWR RSO.

I have noticed certain reservations being expressed regarding Norrington's recordings for the Hanssler label. What I have heard....some Beethoven, Schumann and Mendelssohn strikes me as very good, an effective alternative approach well recorded and generally impressive.


----------



## Joachim Raff

In my opinion the benchmark to other modern versions.
Very high pressure version which will not please everyone though


----------



## Dimace

jim prideaux said:


> Mendelssohn-1st and 5th Symphonies.
> 
> Norrington and the SWR RSO.
> 
> I have noticed certain reservations being expressed regarding Norrington's recordings for the Hanssler label. What I have heard....some Beethoven, Schumann and Mendelssohn strikes me as very good,* an effective alternative approach* well recorded and generally impressive.


We are sharing the same opinion for Norrington: Never top, but ALWAYS very interesting. (and fresh in his approach)


----------



## D Smith

Recent Listening. Some favourite albums.

Deux (Bartók, Poulenc & Ravel Violin Sonatas,Tzigane): Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Polina Leschenko










Janáček & Haas: String Quartets No. 2: Colin Currie, Pavel Haas Quartet










Beethoven: Symphonies 4 5 6. Immerseel Anima Eterna Brugge.










Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 12, 16 17 18. Igor levit


----------



## Helgi

More opera tonight:










*Puccini: Madama Butterfly* (1955)
Maria Callas, Nicolai Gedda
Herbert von Karajan, Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 1*

What do you know? Here is recording where I've actually sat through the whole thing without getting bored. I wonder what he's done differently.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Liszt*: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178. Martha Argerich.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

Today driving to work long-distance, GPS put me into 25 miles of country roads, so I put on Klemperer's recording of the Pastorale Symphony. And pretty much at the right time, I got hit by a thunderstorm. Okay, I appreciate art imitating life, but I don't like it when it literally inserts itself in.


----------



## NightHawk

I am so glad that Bruckner did not live to finish this symphony - the 3rd movement, _Adagio, Langsam, Feierlich_ is the perfect ending to his last and 9th Symphony, and this recording is worth many times its weight in gold.


----------



## Dimace

I think that this is the second time (maybe I have written something in the German forum) I'm posting for *Hans Schmidt Isserstedt.* in our community. Despite we are speaking for *Beethoven's 3 & 5 Concertos with the GREAT Wilhelm * I must say that I suggest this Decca LP for the orchestra, *which is the BEST I ever heard in these concertos.* So, if you want something TOP not only as piano but also as orchestra performance, this one is maybe the BEST choice for you.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131628


*Edvard Grieg*

Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
String Quartet in G minor, op. 27

Sølve Sigerland, violin I
Atle Sponberg, violin II
Lars Anders Tomter, viola
Truls Mørk, cello
Håvard Gimse, piano

2002


----------



## 13hm13

Joseph-Guy Ropartz : Pecheur d'Islande; Rhapsodie pour Violoncelle; Oedipe a Colone


----------



## flamencosketches

*Hector Berlioz*: Symphonie Fantastique, op.14. Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra. I always get lost somewhere in the middle of the Scène aux Champs. What an ambitious slow movement. I wonder how he became inspired to write that.


----------



## starthrower

Music for flutes, piano, celeste, and mallet percussion


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in Frederick Delius's "Florida Suite":


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier ‎- Oeuvre complete for piano disc 1

Alexandre Tharaud

11 pièces pittoresques: España
11 pièces pittoresques: paysage
11 pièces pittoresques:mélancolie
11 pièces pittoresques:Tourbillon
11 pièces pittoresques: sous-bois
11 pièces pittoresques: Mauresque
11 pièces pittoresques: Idylle
11 pièces pittoresques: Danse Villageoise
11 pièces pittoresques: Improvisation
11 pièces pittoresques: Menuet pompeux
11 pièces pittoresques: Scherzo-valse
11 pièces pittoresques: Marche des Cipayes


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9/No.11/No13

Hanover Band-Roy Goodman


----------



## haydnguy

Poulenc

CD 5/5

1) Gloria, FP177
2) Litanies a la Vierge noire, FP82 (Litany to the Black Virgin) - refers to the venerated black sculpture of Mary
3) Stabat Mater, FP148

This is an excellent boxed set and is a steal at current prices. Recommended.

Review by Phillip Clemson on Amazon:



> This is an absolutely wonderful package! I have a large percentage of all commercial recordings of the Poulenc Organ Concerto and this is clearly the best for location, recording and production technique as well as the performance. The balance between full cathedral ambiance and intimate frontal detail is perfect. The hall's replete reverbation never washes out the musical detail. The performance is intense, passionate and imaginative yet Dutoit and the soloists never venture so far from the musical core and clarity of the pieces that things ever get confused or wayward. Tempos are never too fast or too slow. Dutoit seems to be the master of modern French orchestral music. Rather than the boxed set, the concerto recordings alone also seem to be available Piano & Organ Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## haydnguy

*Boxed Set Cover:
*









*CD 1, cover*










*Sir Granville Bantock (1868-1946)
*
1) A Celtic Symphony - for string orchestra and six harps
2) The Witch of Atlas - tone poem for Orchestra No. 5 after Shelley
3) The Sea Reivers - Hebridean Sea Poem No. 2
4) A Hebridean Symphony

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, David Towse, leader
Vernon Handley, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Sarasate - Music for Violin and Piano
Concert Fantasies

Tianwa Yang (violin) & Markus Hadulla (piano)

BBC Music Magazine May 2008

Sarasate's Concert Fantasies on operas by Rossini, Hérold , Verdi and Flotow may not be quite as imaginative as Liszt's, but they still offer many entertaining moments in these sparkling accounts.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St John Passion, BWV245

Ernst Haefliger (tenor), Hertha Töpper (contralto), Evelyn Lear (soprano), Hermann Prey (baritone), Kieth Engen (bass)
Münchener Bach-Orchester, Münchener Bach-Chor
Karl Richter
Recorded: 1964-02
Recording Venue: Residenz, Herkulessaal, Munich


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F* Peter Donohoe (piano), BBC National Orchestra of Wales - David Charles Abell

*Ravel: Piano Concerto in G* Jean-Philippe Collard (piano), BBC National Orchestra of Wales - Françoise-Xavier Roth

Another excellent disc that came free with BBC Music Magazine and is now selling for £9.85 on Amazon.co.uk!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Helgi said:


> More opera tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Puccini: Madama Butterfly* (1955)
> Maria Callas, Nicolai Gedda
> Herbert von Karajan, Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano


We don't often asscoiate Callas with Butterfly, but the eminent critic John Steane considered it one of her greatest achievements on disc. Callas and Karajan between them take us so deeply into Butterfly's world and pysche that it becomes almost to painful to listen to. This is the stuff of real tragedy. A great recording which I review more fully in my blog.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've now moved on to what would have been the fourth LP of this survey of Rachmaninov's songs. Recorded over a five year period from 1975 to 1980, the quality of these performances is consistently high.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chamber works from Charles-Valentin Alkan and César Franck for this morning/early afternoon.

_Premier Trio_ in G-minor for violin, cello and piano op.30 (1841):
_Grand duo concertant_ in F-sharp minor for violin and piano op.21 (1842): 
_Sonate de concert_ in E for cello and piano op.47 (1857):










Piano Quintet in F-minor (1879):
Violin Sonata in A (1886):










String Quartet in D (1889-90):



By the way, has anyone else seen this crop up regularly when browsing on the UK Amazon site? I assume it means 'image not available', but why in Dutch???


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> Chamber works from Charles-Valentin Alkan and César Franck for this morning/early afternoon.
> 
> _Premier Trio_ in G-minor for violin, cello and piano op.30 (1841):
> _Grand duo concertant_ in F-sharp minor for violin and piano op.21 (1842):
> _Sonate de concert_ in E for cello and piano op.47 (1857):
> 
> Piano Quintet in F-minor (1879):
> Violin Sonata in A (1886):
> 
> String Quartet in D (1889-90):
> 
> By the way, has anyone else seen this crop up regularly when browsing on the UK Amazon site? I assume it means 'image not available', but why in Dutch???


It's happening on the US site over the past week or two. I assume it has something to do with the fact that they are placing their hideous watermark over several album cover images, like so:










It's a trend I don't like.

Anyway, current listening:










*Per Nørgård*: Violin Concerto, "Helle Nacht". Christina Åstrand, Thomas Dausgaard, Danish National RSO.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.4 in B-flat major, op.60. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic. Probably my favorite recording of this symphony. The 5th on the same disc is smokin' too, but I won't have time to listen before work. Got this CD for $1 at a Goodwill in an upscale part of town (your average Goodwill has zero classical music ...).


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Préludes

Boris Giltburg (piano)

His sensitivity is abundantly demonstrated and he's always careful to avoid climaxes becoming overbearing or, heaven forbid, percussive… Where I have slight reservations about the playing is... - Gramophone Magazine, June 2019


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Morton Gould works remind me of Copland, particularly the Copland of his ballet scores. Recorded in 1959 and 1960, the sound is remarkably good and the performances of the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra under Howard Hanson are excellent.


----------



## Marinera

Saint-Saëns - Concertos 2 & 5, solo piano works
Bertrand Chamayou; Orchestre National De France; Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## Enthusiast

Listening to a nicely varied CD of relatively early works by George Benjamin. Some (one or two) piece seem to me to be masterpieces and the rest are at least attractive and stimulating.


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> Saint-Saëns - Concertos 2 & 5, solo piano works
> Bertrand Chamayou; Orchestre National De France; Emmanuel Krivine
> 
> View attachment 131650


Must be something in the Saint-Saëns air today.


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Must be something in the Saint-Saëns air today.


Yeah, had to smile when I saw that


----------



## Helgi

Tsaraslondon said:


> We don't often asscoiate Callas with Butterfly, but the eminent critic John Steane considered it one of her greatest achievements on disc. Callas and Karajan between them take us so deeply into Butterfly's world and pysche that it becomes almost to painful to listen to. This is the stuff of real tragedy. A great recording which I review more fully in my blog.


Yes it was a moving experience, I'll want to listen to it again. I had heart palpitations and almost fainted halfway through listening, although I'm pretty sure it was unrelated to the opera! At least I didn't mention it when I went to see a doctor about it this morning.

I've been listening to Callas highlights on Spotify in the car all week, and now I'm seeking out her performances as a way of getting into opera in general. I don't have the vocabulary to describe why, but I really respond to her singing.

Lovely blog btw., now bookmarked.


----------



## Helgi

*Mozart: Symphonies 35-41*
Karl Böhm w/Berlin Philharmonic

I've been listening to these over the past few days. Surprised by how much I like them, considering that my favourites are Savall and Mackerras.

Same thing as with Beethoven and Brahms symphonies I suppose, in that I can listen to Klemperer and Gardiner (in Beethoven) and enjoy both for different reasons.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Helgi said:


> Yes it was a moving experience, I'll want to listen to it again. I had heart palpitations and almost fainted halfway through listening, although I'm pretty sure it was unrelated to the opera! At least I didn't mention it when I went to see a doctor about it this morning.
> 
> I've been listening to Callas highlights on Spotify in the car all week, and now I'm seeking out her performances as a way of getting into opera in general. I don't have the vocabulary to describe why, but I really respond to her singing.
> 
> Lovely blog btw., now bookmarked.


Thank you. I'm glad you appreciate it.

Callas is an acquired taste for some, and you will come across plenty of people who just don't like her voice, but there are many (obviously, otherwise her records wouldn't still be selling over 40 years after her death) who respond to that voice in a way that they don't to other singers. There is something about the emotional connection to the music she is singing and its power to express a very wide range of emotions.

She is better caught live and there are many live performances now available, which are really essential. Happy listening,


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven- Symphony no.9 in D minor, op.125 - "Choral".

Elisabeth Söderström (sop); Regina Resnik (con)
Jon Vickers (ten); David Ward (bass), London Bach Choir,
London Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux.


----------



## Marinera

*Faure - Piano Quintets Op.89 & 115 *
Eric Le Sage; Quatuor Ebene, cd3


----------



## millionrainbows

I ran into in to this high-priced Cage CD for a mere $5.99 used. I have volume 2 as well. As is usual with most Cage, this is very quiet and unobtrusive music. _In a Landscape (1948)_ for 'normal' piano is the standout track here, which anticipates a 'new age' or Eno sound.


----------



## Vasks

_By George!_

*Gershwin - Overture to "Primrose" (McGlinn/EMI CD)
Gershwin - Promenade & Rialto Ripples (Bolcom/Nonesuch LP)
Gershwin - Selections from Acts I & II of "Porgy and Bess" (Price, Warfield/RCA LP)
Gershwin - Lullaby (Kohon String Quartet/Vox Box LP)
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue (Bernstein/Columbia LP)*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## chill782002

Simpson - Symphony No 3

Vernon Handley / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1994

An interesting work, somewhat reminiscent of Bruckner and also of Havergal Brian, to whom the symphony was dedicated.


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

The wind sonatas ,Recorder and Traverso


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joseph Fux: Lux Æterna - Sacred Works

Armonico Tributo Austria, Domkantorei Graz, Grazer Choralschola, Lorenz Duftschmid

Ad te, Domine levavi K153
Alma Redemptoris Mater K186
Ave Maria K151
Ave Regina caelorum K205
Graduale in Missa pro Defunctis K146
In expositione funeris
Kirchensonate in G K320
Libera me Domine K54
Pastorale K396
Sonata a Santo Sepolcro K376


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: Gaîté parisienne/ Rossini: La Boutique fantasque

Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


----------



## Enthusiast

Two accounts of Schumann's violin concerto along with their couplings. I enjoyed both but think I may have enjoyed Zehetmair more (coupled with a nice account of the Spring symphony). The Faust is good as well and the piano trio is real winner!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131682


*Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel*

The Year, 12 mood pieces

Lauma Skride, piano

2007


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Suite bergamasque

Suite for Piano "Pour le piano": no 2, Sarabande

La plus que lente 
Valse romantique


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - piano and chamber works part one for the rest of the afternoon. Recent postings of some tasty-looking Brahms chamber recordings have whetted my appetite.

_Scherzo_ in E-flat minor op.4 (1851):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C op.1 (1852-53):
Piano Sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.2 (1852):
Piano Sonata no.3 in F-minor op.5 (1853):
_Variationen über ein Thema von Robert Schumann_ in F-sharp minor op.9 (1854):










Piano Trio no.1 in op.8 (1853-54 - rev. 1889):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Orchestral Suites Nos. 1-4, BWV1066-1069

William Bennett (flute), Thurston Dart (continuo)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 8, Boulez. It is not a work I know well and is even one that I have sometimes not greatly enjoyed. But there is much to enjoy in this one, at least.









Then I listened to another Brahms 1st quartet. I really like this one! It has warmth and is alive. I feel the work has more stature than I did with the other ones I have listened to over the last few days.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Taneyev and Arensky piano trios today. Feeling kind of Russian. School shut down until Easter.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Franck's Piano Trio No. 1 is a riveting work. Don't know many recordings of his piano trios (only this and other Chandos disc), but The Bekova Sisters play this music with ardent passion and utter conviction, highlighting the immense craftsmanship of this masterpiece. A really impressive work.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rimsky-Korsakov piano trio now.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.4


----------



## Enthusiast

Nielsen's great 4th in a really top flight performance. I don't think there is a weak account in Oramo's Nielsen series and there are not very many recordings from others that come close to them as far as I am concerned!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131699


Clara Schumann

Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 7
3 Romances for piano, op. 11
Scherzo No. 2 in C minor, op. 14
3 Romances for violin and piano, op. 22
Widmung (piano transcription of Robert Schumann's song)
Mondacht (piano transcription of Robert Schumann's song)
Piano Sonata in G minor

Isata Kanneh-Mason, piano
Jonathan Aasgaard, cello
Elena Urioste, violin

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Holly Mathieson, conductor

2019


----------



## Helgi

Tsaraslondon said:


> Thank you. I'm glad you appreciate it.
> 
> Callas is an acquired taste for some, and you will come across plenty of people who just don't like her voice, but there are many (obviously, otherwise her records wouldn't still be selling over 40 years after her death) who respond to that voice in a way that they don't to other singers. There is something about the emotional connection to the music she is singing and its power to express a very wide range of emotions.
> 
> She is better caught live and there are many live performances now available, which are really essential. Happy listening,


Well, I went out to lunch and came back with a big red box! A mint 2nd hand copy of the remastered studio edition from a few years back. Surely overdoing it with 69 CDs as a starter but at the price I couldn't resist. Will be sure to listen to some live recordings as well.


----------



## Eramire156

Yesterday listening, first for the String Quartet thread, the Brahms first,

*Johannes Brahms 
String Quartet no.1 in C minor, op.51 no.1









Alban Berg Quartet*

and then some second Viennese school

*Anton Webern
Langsamer Satz
Fünf Satz, op.5

Alban Berg
Lyrische Suite

Arnold Schönberg
Verklarte Nacht, op.4









Belcea Quartet 
Nicholas Bone(op.4)
Antonio Meneses (op.4)*


----------



## flamencosketches

Eramire156 said:


> Yesterday listening, first for the String Quartet thread, the Brahms first,
> 
> *Johannes Brahms
> String Quartet no.1 in C minor, op.51 no.1
> 
> View attachment 131700
> 
> 
> Alban Berg Quartet*
> 
> and then some second Viennese school
> 
> *Anton Webern
> Langsamer Satz
> Fünf Satz, op.5
> 
> Alban Berg
> Lyrische Suite
> 
> Arnold Schönberg
> Verklarte Nacht, op.4
> 
> View attachment 131701
> 
> 
> Belcea Quartet
> Nicholas Bone(op.4)
> Antonio Meneses (op.4)*


That Belcea 2nd Viennese School disc looks killer. Going to look into that, for sure.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Swiss composer. Popular in his time. Basically unknown now.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Kalliwoda: Variations for Clarinet and Orchestra in B-Flat Major, Op. 128

12:22

Pierre-André Taillard (clarinet)
Hofkapelle Stuttgart
Frieder Bernius

Super piece of clarinet music


----------



## Joachim Raff

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 131699
> 
> 
> Clara Schumann
> 
> Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 7
> 3 Romances for piano, op. 11
> Scherzo No. 2 in C minor, op. 14
> 3 Romances for violin and piano, op. 22
> Widmung (piano transcription of Robert Schumann's song)
> Mondacht (piano transcription of Robert Schumann's song)
> Piano Sonata in G minor
> 
> Isata Kanneh-Mason, piano
> Jonathan Aasgaard, cello
> Elena Urioste, violin
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> Holly Mathieson, conductor
> 
> 2019


Could not resist this. Piano concerto is as good as any Chopin. Great taste my friend


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - piano and chamber works part two tonight.

_Vier Balladen_ op.10 (1854):
_Variationen über ein eigenes Thema_ in D op.21 no.1 (1857):
_Variationen über ein ungarisches Lied_ in D op.21 no.2 (by 1856):
_Variationen über ein Thema von Händel_ in B-flat op.24 (1861):










String Sextet no.1 in B-flat op.18 (1859-60):










Piano Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.25 (1861):


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Mahler 8, Boulez. It is not a work I know well and is even one that I have sometimes not greatly enjoyed. But there is much to enjoy in this one, at least.
> 
> View attachment 131694
> 
> 
> Then I listened to another Brahms 1st quartet. I really like this one! It has warmth and is alive. I feel the work has more stature than I did with the other ones I have listened to over the last few days.
> 
> View attachment 131695





Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> Symphony No.4


Two very NICE posts.

The first contains one of my very beloved 8ths. The choir body /volume and the conducting is really TOP!

The second, comes with TWO Hans-Schmidt's recordings. Hans - Schmidt is an extra class conductor. I have called this directors category ELITE. Very nice!

(I'm not very motivated to make or to listen music lately… This FFFn virus, all these ills and deaths, the fear for something worse, etc. is doing me to think that what I'm doing my whole life is nothing and there are much more important things than the music. I hope this nightmare will end soon to find (all of us, I believe) again the meaning of music and life, without the FFFn fear).


----------



## Malx

A very fine Mahler 3 - a live recording from Haitink and the BRSO.


----------



## Dimace

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 131707
> 
> 
> Kalliwoda: Variations for Clarinet and Orchestra in B-Flat Major, Op. 128
> 
> 12:22
> 
> Pierre-André Taillard (clarinet)
> Hofkapelle Stuttgart
> Frieder Bernius
> 
> Super piece of clarinet music


I have seen that you are listening very special thinks and I like this. I find it inspirational and I learn new composers and works. Vey well my friend!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Mendelssohn-1st and 5th Symphonies.
> 
> Norrington and the SWR RSO.
> 
> I have noticed certain reservations being expressed regarding Norrington's recordings for the Hanssler label. What I have heard....some Beethoven, Schumann and Mendelssohn strikes me as very good, an effective alternative approach well recorded and generally impressive.


…...and this evening-the 3rd and 4th!


----------



## DavidA

Kempff Beethoven 31 from the 1950s


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, A Pastoral Symphony*

Bernard Haitink and the London Philharmonic.

This isn't doing it for me. I think the orchestral sound is too clear, and Vaughan Williams, at least for me, needs a certain amount of fuzziness.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Helgi said:


> Well, I went out to lunch and came back with a big red box! A mint 2nd hand copy of the remastered studio edition from a few years back. Surely overdoing it with 69 CDs as a starter but at the price I couldn't resist. Will be sure to listen to some live recordings as well.


You have many hours of listening pleasure ahead of you. I've reviewed all the operas on my blog, if you're interested.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Maurice Ravel*: Piano Trio in A minor. Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon, Frank Braley. What a recording. This might be the best performance of this great work I've heard, these performers really bring it to life.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 4*

Haitink does well in this one. It benefits from his clarity.


----------



## Joe B

James DePreist leading the Oregon Symphony in Erich Korngold's "The Sea Hawk" and "Symphony in F-Sharp":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131723


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Septet in E flat major, op. 65
Tarantelle in A minor, op. 6
Bassoon Sonata in G major, op. 168
Piano Quartet in B flat major, op. 41
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 14
Oboe Sonata in D major, op. 166
Clarinet Sonata in E flat major, op. 167
Caprice sur des airs danois et russes, op. 79

The Nash Ensemble

2005


----------



## Dimace

Ok... The main recording here is* Dmitri's 15th Symphony,* but I will bypass this, because I didn't fully listen it. What makes this Japan CD very special, is the* 2nd Piano Concerto*, which is VERY well played from *Mr. Rudy.* Especially the unique 2nd movement is magic pure. The other two works, the Romance more, are also *very well directed from Mariss.* The sound is beyond any critic: TOP! An affordable, very well given, CD from WB.


----------



## Rogerx

Aeolian String Quartet performing

Haydn string Quartets

String Quartet in E flat major, op.20 no.1
String Quartet in C major, op.20 no.2
String Quartet in G minor, op.20 no.3


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Sextets

Barry Shiffman (viola) & Zuill Bailey (cello)

Cypress String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Debussy: La Mer

New York Philharmonic, Jaap Van Zweden


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 7 & Piano Sonata No. 4

Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Haslam, Andrew Mogrelia


----------



## Eramire156

*Mozart and Webern for yesterday's listening*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
String Quartet K.464
String Quintet K.593









Brentano String Quartet
Shin-Yun Huang *

for a change of pace, the DG Webern box, has sat on my bookshelf largely unlistened to,

*Anton Webern
Works for String Quartet 









Emerson String Quartet *


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Pieter Wispelwey (cello)

Pieter Wispelwey is equally at home on Baroque and modern instruments. These performances are carefully prepared, beautifully executed and most eloquently expressed. The instruments, too, sound... - Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Percy Grainger was an original. There's certainly no one else quite like him.


----------



## Joe B

Liza Ferschtman with the Prague Symphony Orchestra performing Erich Korngold's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## chill782002

Ravel - Miroirs

Monique Haas

Recorded 1968

I really enjoy Haas' Ravel. It has a luminosity to it that makes it different from that of any other pianist.


----------



## Helgi

Started my day with what I'm inclined to think of as evening music:










*R. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder*
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf
George Szell with Radio-Symphonie Orchester, Berlin










*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*
Jessye Norman and Jon Vickers
Sir Colin Davis with London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Eramire156

*First CD of the day*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
String Quartet No.17 in B flat major K.458 "Hunt"

Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet No.9 in C major Op.59-3 "Rasumovsky No.3", 









Mari Iwamoto Quartet *

RECORDING DATE: 25 January 1976 Sagamihara Seishonen Kaikan Hall, Kanagawa, Japan


----------



## Enthusiast

Job - A Masque for Dancing - a favourite VW work.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Ockeghem*: Missa pro defunctis. Bruno Turner, Pro Cantione Antiqua London, Hamburger Bläserkreis für alte Musik. So far, so good. This music is pretty distant to my usual interests but every once in a while I can get down on with Renaissance polyphony. There is something deeply sad about these sounds, perhaps intentionally so as this is a mass for the dead, but perhaps not. I know nothing of the traditions or motives of composers from this era. In any case it's a beautiful work, the wind-and-brass consort that backs the chorus adds a lot of power to the music. The sound is kind of choppy I think. I am not sure how old this recording is.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leoš Janáček*: Glagolitic Mass, JW 3/9. Michael Tilson Thomas, London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra. Been some time since I've returned to this work, though I have been listening to the Sinfonietta on the same disc a good bit lately. Interesting music. Quite atmospheric.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Firebird & Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Enthusiast

Schumann - Two recordings on the piano concerto (one of my favourites of the genre) and a violin concerto to add to the two I listened to yesterday. I don't suppose I need to say much about the Richter - it has been around for quite some time and still delights and amazes.









Varjon's concerto seems to start a little under-powered (and not only because it followed Richter) but very soon I find myself pulled along on a wonderful and never-stopping journey and his account is one I am very attached to. It is essentially a happy work. We are told that Holliger insisted on Kopatchinskaja for the violin concerto and, as you might imagine, she is quite distinctive but there is no doubt that she gets the Schumann idiom. The slow movement is gorgeous. I think she nails the work! I would not be without either of the accounts on the Holliger disc.


----------



## Marinera

Kapsberger - Il Tedesco della Tiorba
Paul O'Dette


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - piano and chamber works part three for this afternoon.

Piano Quartet no.2 in A op.26 (1861):



Piano Quintet in F-minor op.34 (1862-64):



_Variationen über ein Thema von Paganini_ books one and two in A-minor op.35 (1862-63):










String Sextet no.2 in G op.36 (1864-65):










Cello Sonata no.1 in E-minor op.38 (1862-65):


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz, Ravel and Debussy/Adams

Les nuits d'été, Shéhérazade, Le livre de Baudelaire (After Debussy's L. 64)

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot


----------



## Tero

A Vivaldi concerto with sort of folk fiddling solo parts. Telemann wrote violin solo concertos, no accompaniment at all, similar otherwise. This one has minimal orchestra support.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives, Op. 22 - Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Tedd Joselson (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Glinka - Spanish Overture #2 [aka Summer Night in Madrid] (Svetlanov/Melodiya Angel)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Sheherazade (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt-Chopin-Weber-Saint-Saëns-Granados-Villa-Lobos*


----------



## Enthusiast

Another one of Spanyi's CPE Bach concerto series:









BTW I see that eClassical is offering another of this series (Vol 8 this time) as a half price download. These offers are computer generated and supposedly completely random. I guess the case is proven when two issues from this series - which hasn't come up for nearly a year, I think - come up within days of each other.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Verhulst - Symphony & Overtures

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert

Overture in B minor
Overture in C minor 'Gijsbrecht van Aemstel'
Overture in D minor
Symphony in E minor


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms & Schubert*

Johannes Brahms
Sonata In F Minor, Op. 5
Intermezzo In A, Op. 118 No. 2 
Capriccio In G Minor, Op. 116 No. 3
Intermezzo In B Flat Minor, Op. 117 No. 2 
Capriccio In B Minor, Op. 76 No. 2 
Intermezzo In B Flat, Op. 76 No. 4 
Rhapsody In B Minor, Op. 79 No. 1

Franz Schubert
Sonata In A, D. 664


----------



## canouro

*Mozart - The Symphonies Vol. IV*
Karl Böhm, Berliner Philharmoniker ‎


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch

Diana Damrau (soprano), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak's Cello Concerto in two recordings.

This has an excellent fresh feeling to it:









This is filled with magic:


----------



## canouro

*Complete Concerto Recordings*

Ludwig van Beethoven
Concerto No.3 In C Minor, Op.37
Concerto No.2 In B Flat Major, Op.19

_Martha Argerich, Claudio Abbado, Mahler Chamber Orchestra_


----------



## Malx

First listen for some time to this classic recording. 
I had intended playing disc one only but had to play disc two as I was in the zone.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Monteverdi - Vesprō Della Beata Vergīne*
John Eliot Gardiner/English Baroque Soloists (1986)

Heavenly music, captured in a heavenly live performance.


----------



## Helgi

*Brahms: Symphony No. 3*
Furtwängler w/Berlin Philharmonic in 1954

What a performance.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: Nostalgie pure with *Amadeus, Herbert, Anne - Sophie and die Violinkonzerte 3 & 5.* Super, very affordable LP from DG (1978). Die Mutter is GREAT Geigerspielerin and doesn't need my opinion for confirmation.


----------



## DavidA

Serkin introduced me to great Beethoven playing


----------



## DavidA

canouro said:


> View attachment 131757
> 
> 
> *Complete Concerto Recordings*
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven
> Concerto No.3 In C Minor, Op.37
> Concerto No.2 In B Flat Major, Op.19
> 
> _Martha Argerich, Claudio Abbado, Mahler Chamber Orchestra_


Pair of young things then! One has now left us and the other is a very old lady! How time flies!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131761


*Johannes Brahms*

String Sextet No. 1 in B flat major, op. 18
String Sextet No. 2 in G major, op. 36

The Nash Ensemble

2007


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.6


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Flute concertos


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartets. Today's Brahms 1st was the best so far IMO - from the Takacs (from their first set): it has real passion.









Then came both of Ligeti's quartets with an extraordinary account of Barber's Adagio between the two of them - from the Keller Quartet.


----------



## canouro

*Pergolesi: Stabat mater; Violin Concerto; Salve Regina in C minor*
Rachel Harnisch, Sara Mingardo, Julia Kleiter,
Giuliano Carmignola, Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Joe B

The Rembrandt Trio performing piano trios of Mendelssohn and Schubert:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! Will be watching in 45 minutes.
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/news


----------



## Tsaraslondon

DavidA said:


> Pair of young things then! One has now left us and the other is a very old lady! How time flies!


78 is hardly "very old" these days. She certainly doesn't play like an old lady.


----------



## Bourdon

...................................................................


----------



## Malx

Via Qobuz:
Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 4 - Backhaus, Vienna PO, Schmidt-Isserstedt.


----------



## Dimace

DavidA said:


> View attachment 131760
> 
> 
> Serkin introduced me to *great Beethoven playing*


...and much more, my friend! Rudolf and Daniel / Daniel and Rudolf are the performers made me to love Beethoven (and to respect him) *Perfection beyond comparison.*

*I consider him a true American Phenomenon and not Austrian.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm not listening to digitalconcerthall. It won't load...Want to be hearing Berio & Bartok!
...ah, 5 seconds here and there...
Now it seems I'm hearing Berio's Sinfonia


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set


----------



## flamencosketches

*Charles Wuorinen*: Second Sonata for piano, from 1976. Jeffrey Swann. Rest in peace to the composer who died two days ago. This is the only work of his in my library. To my ears, it's gentler than the Boulez that accompanies it, but still a massive and multifaceted serial work. To understand it is to totally come to terms with a completely different musical language, and I'm not quite there yet-& speaking as a fan of Webern, Schoenberg, Boulez, etc. The American serialists were a different kettle of fish.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131771


*Samuel Coleridge-Taylor*

Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 1
Ballade in C minor, op. 73
Clarinet Quintet in F sharp minor, op. 10

The Nash Ensemble

2007


----------



## reinmar von zweter

Gentlemen, what a rarity!
An opera that's a mixed bag of Shostakovich and Prokiofiev.
Fiery conduction by genius loci Melik-Pashayev, starry cast, Pirogov and Alexey P. Ivanov both GIGANTIC.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## fergusmcphail

I first came to Benjamin through his film music and was extremely pleased to find there was much more to him than that. I love these quartets.


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi: Sonate di Dresda*
Fabio Biondi, Rinaldo Alessandrini, Maurizio Naddeo


----------



## Jacck

*Bohuslav Martinů - The Epic Of Gilgamesh*
Prague Symphony Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Dimace

reinmar von zweter said:


> View attachment 131772
> 
> Gentlemen, what a rarity!
> An opera that's a mixed bag of Shostakovich and Prokiofiev.
> Fiery conduction by genius loci Melik-Pashayev, starry cast, Pirogov and Alexey P. Ivanov both GIGANTIC.


Excellent, Austrian 2004 release von Preiser! Bravo.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> *Charles Wuorinen*: Second Sonata for piano, from 1976. Jeffrey Swann. Rest in peace to the composer who died two days ago. This is the only work of his in my library. To my ears, it's gentler than the Boulez that accompanies it, but still *a massive and multifaceted serial work.* To understand it is to totally come to terms with a completely different musical language, and I'm not quite there yet-& speaking as a fan of Webern, Schoenberg, Boulez, etc. The American serialists were a different kettle of fish.


No idea about this one, but one for sure: You make our friend Enthusiast happy. Bravo.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Late Callas, vocally flawed, but still imaginative and interesting.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening over the last few days has been centred on Joachim Raff, particularly beginning to explore his Symphonies. So far, following on from his Piano Trios which I had listened to recently, I am really enjoying the music.

My listening has included:
- Symphony No.5 'Lenore' & Overtures - Neeme Jarvi & the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
- Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 - Hans Stadlmair & the Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## 13hm13

L. Mortelmans - piano solo by Lode Backx; "Het Wielewaalt En Leeuwerkt"









Various ‎- Luister Van De Muziek In Vlaanderen 4 - Romantische Pianomuziek
Label: Luister Van De Muziek In Vlaanderen ‎- LMV 30 004, Luister Van De Muziek In Vlaanderen ‎- LMV 30/004
Format: Vinyl, LP
Country: Belgium
Released: 1969


----------



## Jacck

*Schönberg - Pelleas und Melisande*
Barenboim
Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20 in D Minor*
Friedrich Gulda (piano), Claudio Abbado/VPO

Mozart's piano concerti are perhaps the most acclaimed body of work that I can't see I really love. But such gorgeous and creative playing as Gulda's can illuminate anything. This warhorse concerto is really brought to life here.


----------



## Helgi

Continuing my gold-digging session with old Brahms recordings tonight: heard another No. 3 from Furtwängler and Berlin Philharmonic, this time from 1949 (EMI) and also very good. In the fourth movement the string section is _furious_.

Currently playing No. 3 from Bruno Walter and NYPO from 1953. My father was a one year old at the time and it messes with my head just how alive and energetic this is.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - piano and chamber works part four for tonight. I'm glad I stayed in now. :lol:

Trio for horn, cello and piano in E-flat op.40 (1865 - rev. 1891):










_(16) Walzer_ for piano duet op.39, arr. for solo piano (1865):
_Ungarische Tänze nos.1-10_ for piano duet WoO1, arr. for solo piano (1858-68 - arr. 1872):










String Quartet no.1 in C-minor op.51 no.1 (begun mid-1860s - completed by 1873):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.51 no.2 (begun mid-1960s - completed by 1873):










Piano Quartet no.3 in C-minor op.60 (begun c. 1856 - completed 1875):


----------



## elgar's ghost

fergusmcphail said:


> I first came to Benjamin through his film music and was extremely pleased to find there was much more to him than that. I love these quartets.


Is that the cpo set? Wish it wasn't out of print! I enjoy the symphonies (at least the ones I have) so some quartets would compliment them well.


----------



## Malx

Benjamin Frankel, Symphony No 7 Op 50 & A Shakespeare Overture Op 29 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## fergusmcphail

elgars ghost said:


> Is that the cpo set? Wish it wasn't out of print! I enjoy the symphonies (at least the ones I have) so some quartets would compliment them well.


That does look like a CPO cover to me that's been slightly cropped. I was streaming so had to go back and check. And you're right. It is. I'm looking forward to reacquainting myself with the symphonies over the weekend.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Now the digitalconcerthall works! Got a free ticket until April 12th. Hans Abrahamsen-3 pieces for orchestra now, from the premiere in May 2018.


----------



## 13hm13

Schumann: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra , Op. 131, on:









Schumann: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra & Concert Pieces
Patricia Kopatchinskaja, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln & Heinz Holliger


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131782


*Gioachino Rossini*

Il Barbiere di Siviglia

Orchestre e coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna
Giuseppe Patanè, conductor

1989, reissued 2012


----------



## jim prideaux

the simply wonderful recording of Brahms' 2nd and 3rd symphonies by Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## 13hm13

Didn't know Mehta guest-conducted his ol' LAPO in the early 90s. This one is quite good -- recording and performance ...









Beethoven* - Pinchas Zukerman, Zubin Mehta, Los Angeles Philharmonic* ‎- Violin Concerto
Label:
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- 61219-2
Format:
CD, Album
Country:
US
Released:
1992


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Nils Schweckendiek leading the Helsinki Chamber Choir in Einojuhani Rautavaara's "Vigilia":


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink

Capuçon provides the best of both worlds, creating a profound sense of a lone figure lost in his thoughts during the first two movements, before suggesting an emotional rejuvenation in the finale…Bernard... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2019,


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rogerx said:


> Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works
> 
> Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)
> 
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink
> 
> Capuçon provides the best of both worlds, creating a profound sense of a lone figure lost in his thoughts during the first two movements, before suggesting an emotional rejuvenation in the finale…Bernard... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2019,


Oh, very good! In your own words, how did you like it?


----------



## Rogerx

MusicSybarite said:


> Oh, very good! In your own words, how did you like it?


It's stunning, one of the best cellist today, and the works never bores me. ... that said if you hang on to the "old school" cellist it's not yours.


----------



## Rogerx

Sonates françaises

Jean-Jacques Kantorow and Alexandre Kantorow

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/ Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13

Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Taplow

A little Brahms on a Saturday morning while I recover from … fortunately just a mild cold. But I had a horrible, sleepless night and I need some cheering up. These incredibly upbeat and lively performances are doing it for me.










Now it's time to whip up some eggs benedict for breakfast.


----------



## Rogerx

Capriccio - Music for Violin & Orchestra by Camille Saint-Saëns

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)

Tapiola Sinfonietta

Havanaise, Op. 83
Introduction & Rondo capriccioso, Op. 28
Morceau de concert in G major, Op. 62, for violin and orchestra
Romance in C major, Op. 48, for violin and orchestra
Sarabande et Rigaudon, Op. 93
Sarabande Op. 93 No. 1, for string orchestra
Violin Concerto No. 1 in A Major Op. 20


----------



## Jacck

*Arnold Bax - Spring Fire Symphony*
Vernon Handley 
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

first time listening. A really interesting work


----------



## Rogerx

*Georg Philipp Telemann ( 14 March] 1681 -( 25 June 1767)*



Telemann: Brockes Passion

Aimée Blatmann, Katalin Farkas, Mária Zádori (sopranos), Anette Markert (mezzo-soprano), Ralf Popken (alto), Martin Klietmann, Guy de Mey (tenors), István Gáti (baritone)

Capella Savaria, Nicholas McGegan


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Really superb performances of two perennial favourites by Leif Ove Adnsnes and Mariss Jansons with the Berlin Philharmonic, the Schumann being recorded live.


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - piano and chamber works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

String Quartet no.3 in B-flat op.67 (1875):










Violin Sonata no.1 in G op.78 (1878-79):










_(8) Klavierstücke_ op.76 (1871-78):
_Zwei Rhapsodien_ op.79 (1879):
_Ungarische Tänze nos.11-21_ for piano duet WoO1 (by 1879):










Piano Trio no.2 in C op.87 (1880-82):


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - James Burton leading Schola Cantorum of Oxford in choral music of Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The BBC Symphony Orchestra of Wales may not be in the first flight of great orchestras, but Tadaaki Otaka certainly gets the best out of them. These are beautifully crafted performances of both works.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Music for Violin & Piano

Lydia Mordkovitch (violin) & Julian Milford (piano)

Canto Popolare (In Moonlight)
Chanson de Matin, Op. 15 No. 2
Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
La Capricieuse, Op. 17
Mot d'Amour Op. 13 No. 1
Offertoire, Op. 11
Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Sospiri, Op. 70
Sursum corda, Op. 11
Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82


----------



## Janspe

I'm pretty much trapped at home at the moment due to corona-related safety measures in Helsinki: though we're allowed to go wherever we please, it feels safest and most wise to stay put as much as possible for now. I'm terribly worried about the situation but I will make good use of this extra spare time I suddenly have at home. So here we go...a listening project of all of Haydn's surviving operas!

*J. Haydn: Acide*
Haydn Sinfonietta Wien, led by Manfred Huss + all the soloists









This very much fragmentary work - a lot of it got burned in a fire apparently - is about an hour long, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with it. The conductor has made some admittedly personal choices here and there, like inserting a movement from the 12th symphony as a little instrumental intermezzo; but all in all I'm happy to have a recording available. There's so much of Haydn's music out there just waiting to be discovered...


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: 'Archduke' & 'Ghost' Piano Trios

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## canouro

*Svendsen*
Symphony No. 1, Op. 4
Symphony No. 2, Op. 15
Polonaise No. 2, Op. 28

_Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Crippled Symmetry. California EAR Unit

Looks like I'm actually going to finish it this time. Region 6 of 6 has just started, and it's the longest of the 6 parts. All that time has just gone by in the blink of an eye. Entrancing stuff. I've just learned that Feldman has also written an even longer work for the same ensemble (flute, piano/celeste & vibraphone/glockenspiel)...: For Philip Guston, which is about four hours long. To that I must say no thank you, at least at this point in my life, but I will happily continue exploring Feldman's more manageable works. This one, as immense and intricate a tapestry as it is, is about my limit for this kind of music at an hour and a half. As for the recording, I would recommend it to any fan of Feldman. Crystal clear recorded sound, just the right amount of reverb, though I have heard some complain of the Bridge sonics for being too bright.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131794


*Édouard Lalo*

Cello Concerto in D minor
Symphony in G minor
Namouna, music from the ballet

Torleif Thedéen, cello
Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra
Kees Bakels, conductor

2006


----------



## Dimace

I have promised you a lot of Beethoven this year (and every year…) and here I'm again:

*Violin Concerto in D-Dur with Berliner Philharmoniker (under Herbie) and the GREAT Christian Ferras.* The Frenchman, for me, is among the 5 best violin player in the modern history of the instrument. One of the sweetest bows and with immaculate technic for the star who unfortunately for the music died quite young. (DG, 1967. Affordable LP, not a bargain).


----------



## Janspe

*J. Haydn: La canterina*
Capella Savaria, led by Pál Németh + the soloists









Another really early Haydn opera-esque work, and apparently the earliest that has survived in its entirety. Very short - well less than an hour in this recording - and compact, perhaps a bit too recitativo-filled for my taste; though the music is wonderful, as to be expected with this composer. It's interesting how solid his writing in this genre was already at this stage of his career! I'm definitely looking forward to reaching the mature operas, only a few of which I've heard before.

I really love listening to _everything_ a composer wrote in a single genre. It gives a broad overview of their development, style and breadth of expression. And often one finds gems that are generally unknown.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> ........ Feldman has also written an even longer work for the same ensemble (flute, piano/celeste & vibraphone/glockenspiel)...: *For Philip Guston, which is about four hours long. To that I must say no thank you, at least at this point in my life*, but I will happily continue exploring Feldman's more manageable works. This one, as immense and intricate a tapestry as it is, is about my limit for this kind of music at an hour and a half. As for the recording, I would recommend it to any fan of Feldman. Crystal clear recorded sound, just the right amount of reverb, though I have heard some complain of the Bridge sonics for being too bright.


Don't give up on For Philip Guston - just wait for a really balmy day when you have nothing to do and try to find a good place to chill out with it (for me it is the garden) - but maybe that only works in Britain where balmy days are to be treasured?


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 5 & 6

Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia, David Haslam


----------



## Enthusiast

The Saturday Symphony - this week by Blumenfeld - is a gorgeous piece.









And I also listened (via Spotify) to Percussion Symphony by Wuorinen (RIP) - a very likable work.









Then Dvorak - the violin concerto in a recording that continues to thrill me after ten years of listening to it, and the best performance of the piano concerto I have heard.


----------



## Jacck

baroque today

*Antonio Caldara - Gloria for Soloists, Double Choir and Double Orchestra in B-flat*
Solisti e Coro della Radiotelevisione Svizzeria
I Barocchisti
Diego Fasolis

great composition, very much worth your time

*Dietrich Buxtehude - Membra Jesu Nostri *
René Jacobs


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano
Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

John Neschling

MusicWeb International December 2017

What a glorious work, and what a find! Anyone inured to Respighi's gaudy colours and thumping rhythms will be astonished by the musical and emotional range of this economical score. Neschling, his committed players and a radiant soloist whose bel canto experience is invaluable here, do the composer proud. The highpoint of Neschling's cycle thus far; the rarely heard Il tramonto is a real find.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Violin Concerto

A great Violin pLayer and a sad life.


----------



## Vasks

*M. Arnold - Overture: The Smoke (composer/Reference)
Britten - String Quartet #1 (Brodsky/Challenge)
Searle - Night Music (Francis/cpo)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Back on digitalconcerthall with Isabelle Faust & Peter Eötvös in his 3rd violin concerto "Alhambra". From September 2019.


----------



## pmsummer

Boomer Doomer: Not dead yet, but get off my lawn.










THE QUEEN'S PANTOFLE
_Music for Pageant, Play, and Party
1520 - 1620_
*Byrd - Dowland - Johnson - Ortiz - Van Eyck - Brade - Morely - Playford - Jones - Nicholson - Edwards - Johnson - Robinson - Bacheler - Anonymous*
Hexachordia
_
Hexachordia Recordings_


----------



## Rogerx

The Call of Rome: Music by Allegri, F. Anerio, Josquin and Victoria

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Anerio, F: Litaniae Beatissimae Virginis Mariae
Anerio, F: Regina caeli laetare a8
Despres: Gaude Virgo, Mater Christi
Despres: Illibata Dei Virgo Nutrix
Despres: Pater noster / Ave Maria
Victoria: Salve Regina a 8
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories for Holy Saturday


----------



## Bourdon

* Debussy & Ravel*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shostakovich symphonie no. 5 with Vasily Petrenko/Royal Liverpool PO. Going to do some yoga


----------



## canouro

*Carl Nielsen*
Symphony No. 2, Op. 16 "The Four Temperaments"
Symphony No. 4 Op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"

_New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis*

I put this on in the background, but I immediately stopped what I was doing and have been glued to my speakers ever since.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Well, there's a coincidence. I have just finished listening the the London symphony, too.


----------



## Malx

Starting off an evening of listening via Qobuz:
Two commanding performances of Mozart from the mid 1950s:

Piano Concerto No 27 - Backhaus, Vienna PO, Bohm.
Symphony No 35 K385 'Haffner' - Vienna PO, Schuricht.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Concerti grossi, Op 3 nos. 1 & 2* Academy of Ancient Music - Richard Egarr
*Chandos Anthems, nos 6 & 10* - BBC Singers, Orchestra of the Sizteen - Harry Christophers

Another excellent CD that came free with BBC Music Magazine.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Malx

More from the Schuricht box:
Schubert, Symphony No 8 again with the Vienna PO.









Followed by a new discovery for me: 'Arianna a Naxos' a cantata by Haydn - prompted by hearing a snippet of this recording on Radio 3 this morning:


----------



## Enthusiast

The 5th ... and the end of my current cycle of this series, which is filled with my preferred performances of these marvelous works (only Rozhdestvensky with the same orchestra comes close).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131818


*Édouard Lalo*

Concerto russe
Romance-Serenade
Fantaisie-ballet
Guitare
Piano Concerto

Jean-Jacques Kantorow, violin
Pierre-Alain Volondat, piano
Tapiola Sinfonietta
Kees Bakels, conductor

2012


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - Michael Kibblewhite leading The London Philharmonic, the Hertfordshire Chorus, the East London Chorus, and the Harlow Chorus performing works of Sir Arthur Bliss:








*Investiture Antiphonal Fanfare
Prayer of Saint Francis of Assisi
Morning Heroes*

Currently - Vernon Handley leading the Ulster Orchestra in Sir Arthur Bliss's "Checkmate Suite":









edit: Also listened to "Quintet for Clarinet and Strings" and "Hymn to Apollo"


----------



## haydnguy

Bantock


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










1) The Cyprian Goddess (Symphony #3, 1838/1839)
2) The Helena Variations (Orchestral Variations on a theme HFB, 1899)
3) Dante and Beatrice (Poem for orchestra, 1901, revised 1910)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
David Towse, leader
Vernon Handley, conductor


----------



## Jacck

*Messiaen 
Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
Chronochromie
La Ville d'en haut*

The Cleveland Orchestra conducted by the French egomaniac

I like music composed by people with synethesia (Messiaen and Sibelius are notable cases). Messiaen's music has a rare ability to effect my almost physically, ie I feel the various sounds within my body.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Brahms: String quartets 1 & 3. Artemis Quartet. Excellent performances, compare well with my favourite recordings by the Belcea. The 3rd is especially deeply felt. Recommended.










Schubert: String Quartets 12 & 15. Doric String Quartet. Outstanding performances; a favourite destination when I'm in the mood for these works (along with the Italianos).










Felix Blumefield: Symphony in C minor. Yates, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. For Saturday Symphony. Just lovely, the first time I have heard this piece.










Wiliam Byrd. Masses for 3, 4 5 Voices. Tallis Scholars. Uplifting and otherworldly. Recommended.










Schumann: Symphonies 1 & 3. Gardiner, LSO. Unimpressed. The third should sing. This didin't.


----------



## MusicSybarite

canouro said:


> View attachment 131793
> 
> 
> *Svendsen*
> Symphony No. 1, Op. 4
> Symphony No. 2, Op. 15
> Polonaise No. 2, Op. 28
> 
> _Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard_


Two very charming symphonies. The slow movements of both are just beautiful.


----------



## Eramire156

For the string quartet thread

*Johannes Brahms
String Quartet no.1, op.51 no.1









Cleveland Quartet *

and an early start for tomorrow's quartet pick

*Franz Schubert 
String Quartet No. 15 in G Major, Op. 161 









The Julliard Quartet *


----------



## 13hm13

Schumann: Symph. in G minor "Zwickau" (unfinished) Woo 29 ... on this CD:


----------



## canouro

*Benedetto Marcello - Requiem in the Venetian Manner*
Athestis Chorus, Academia de li Musici, Filippo Maria Bressan ‎


----------



## tortkis

J.S. Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 4-6, BWV 1010-1012 (Arr. Rübsam for Lute-Harpsichord) - Wolfgang Rübsam (Counterpoint Records)


----------



## 13hm13

Burleske For Piano & Orchestra, on this 1976 EMI Lp:


----------



## WVdave

Isaac Stern 
The Philadelphia Orchestra Conducted By Eugene Ormandy
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole In D Minor, Op. 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto In G Minor, Op. 26
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 6403, Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, US.


----------



## Joe B

Sir Andrew Davis leading the BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus with soloists Dame Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano) and James Platt (bass) in music of Sir Arthur Bliss:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jacck said:


> *
> 
> I like music composed by people with synethesia (Messiaen and Sibelius are notable cases). Messiaen's music has a rare ability to effect my almost physically, ie I feel the various sounds within my body.*


*

That's what bothers me about Messiaen. I feel like I'm at a party where everybody's in on the joke and I'm standing there saying, "Wha' happened?"*


----------



## Rambler

*Biber: Violin Sonatas* Romanesca on harmonia mundi








A 2 CD set of violin sonatas (plus a couple of Passacaglias) by Heinrich Biber.

This is an excellent set. Sometimes baroque chamber music san sound a bit 'samey'. Not so with Biber - he certainly stands out for me.


----------



## Jacck

Manxfeeder said:


> That's what bothers me about Messiaen. I feel like I'm at a party where everybody's in on the joke and I'm standing there saying, "Wha' happened?"


what do you mean? That you do not get Messiaen? It took me also some time to crack him. But his synesthesia is really the key. He paints with colors instead of sounds and his soundscape is very unique. You also need to listen more than 10 minutes to him until you get into some trance. Just listen to the hypnotic instrumentation


----------



## Malx

Still streaming:

Ravel, String Quartet - Quatuor Ebene.

Bartok, String Quartet No 5 - Heath Quartet.

















Now,
Schoenberg, Violin Concerto - Isabelle Faust, Swedish RSO, Daniel Harding.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler-1st Symphony performed by Kubelik and the BRSO.

Always amazed how well this cycle sounds considering it's relative age.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 3*

A while ago my local Goodwill had a cache of Vaughan Williams CDs for sale. Apparently a connoiseur of the composer passed away and left his worldy treasures behind, and I was lucky enough to chance upon it. This one by Vernon Hadley is very well done.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:









And today :


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Don't give up on For Philip Guston - just wait for a really balmy day when you have nothing to do and try to find a good place to chill out with it (for me it is the garden) - but maybe that only works in Britain where balmy days are to be treasured?


Thanks for that. That kind of gentle push, strengthened by personal experience, is exactly what it took to convince me that it's a work worth listening to. I'll probably try and get my hands on a recording sometime in the near-ish future. Do you have one you like? I see Wergo, Bridge, and Hat-now-Art have all recorded and released it.

Current listening:









*Morton Feldman*: Rothko Chapel, The King of Denmark. Karen Phillips, James Holland, Gregg Smith/Gregg Smith Singers; Max Neuhaus

This is seriously a beautiful piece, the King of Denmark I mean. Pure ASMR. Does anyone know if Feldman wrote any other music like this? Further, does anyone know why he's called it that? In case nobody could tell, I can't get enough of Feldman lately. 
A phenomenal artist for his time & place, but his music has become timeless I think. I'm so glad to see that it has earned itself a permanent place in the repertoire, if not in the mainstream, so to speak. New Feldman recordings are popping up every day, multiple record labels have dedicated themselves to massive recording projects, etc.... I would love to see a performance of his music, preferably not one of the four-to-six-hour pieces, though that would be an experience in itself. I would say about myself that the late music has not clicked with me yet. His '60s and '70s works are what's really hitting home for me now.


----------



## Helgi

*R. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie*
Karajan w/Berlin Philharmonic

Wikipedia tells me this was the first recording committed to CD, in 1981.

As it stands, the image that comes to my mind when listening to this is of Strauss and Mahler together on a hike on a lovely Saturday in the Alps - I wonder how different it would be as _Der Antichrist: Eine Alpensinfonie_ as he intended to name it.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight:

Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela, Gustavo Dudamel.
Hi Res download from Qobuz.


----------



## Lilijana

*MICHAEL PELZEL: Gravity's Rainbow*

Certainly an arresting opening track! The thick, forceful sonorities are unashamedly blasting away in the foreground for the first six minutes of the large scale _Mysterious Anjuna Bell_ before dissipating into quieter sonic landscape, showcasing the bells quite a fair bit more literally. However, the whole idea of bells, and bell-like sonorities permeates the work, sometimes implicitly through a wash of sound evoking a bell choir.

This is a composer who comes at music from a very 'sound-first' perspective; the foreground sonorities are the focal point almost at all times. Although I usually tend to feel that this leaves me with nothing to sink my teeth into as a listener, Pelzel gives us enough variety of sounds that are at least _interesting_ and structures that have a clear trajectory over time that it does just about hold my attention. Such is the case with the slower-paced _Carnaticophobia_ and _Gravity's Rainbow_ that I felt like I knew what to expect by the time _Alf-Sonata_ started playing.

_'Alf'-Sonata_ is a bizarre post-Ligeti, post-modern piece originally written to be featured in a concert based around the rather quirky idea of contemporary music encountering popular TV series. In this case, the TV series is _ALF_. I do wish I could have seen this in its original performance context, because I'm not sure how well it works in isolation as a purely audio experience. It certainly is fun, though! A nice 'comic relief' track.

_Danse Diabolique_ returns to the earlier flavour of large-scale works, thick textures and deep, rich sonorities that sustain until jump-cutting to a totally contrasting wall of sound. Pelzel creates a variety of alluring timbral passages and ideas which seem to emerge from the depths of the large ensemble. The 'dance' aspect of the piece is sometimes quite obscured, only sometimes rising out of the murky cluster chords and dark trills and glissandi in the form of a recognisable rhythm.

This is some very characterful music and certainly a treat for the ears!


----------



## 13hm13

Willem Pijper - Six Adagios









Willem Pijper, Residentie Orkest o.l.v. Eduard Flipse ‎- 6 Adagio's voor orkest
Label: Orde Van Vrijmetselaren Onder Het Grootoosten Der Nederlanden ‎- 6802 470
Format: Vinyl, 7", 45 RPM, Single (1953)


----------



## NightHawk

*Re Roy Goodman and the Hanover Band*, the group is absolutely superb and Goodman was an absolutely stunning Boy Soprano - I have a recording of him singing the treble solo in the highly difficult and very beautiful Miserere of Gregorio Allegri. The famous work that the 14 y/o Mozart copied out having heard the work once, then once again for corrections, before presenting it as a gift to Pope Clement XIV.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No.4, op.29, the "Inextinguishable". Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony

I am still trying to "get" Nielsen. For now, I just listen and absorb, without trying to evaluate, or even enjoy, what I am hearing. I am just barely beginning to get a grip on the touchstones of his musical style. For some reason or another, I find his music very challenging. His symphonies remind me somewhat of those of Bohuslav Martinu. I suspect I will be able to listen with enjoyment at some point in the not-too-distant future; either that, or I will give up completely on his music, in peace, knowing that I damn well tried.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No.4, op.29, the "Inextinguishable". Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony
> 
> I am still trying to "get" Nielsen. For now, I just listen and absorb, without trying to evaluate, or even enjoy, what I am hearing. I am just barely beginning to get a grip on the touchstones of his musical style. For some reason or another, I find his music very challenging. His symphonies remind me somewhat of those of Bohuslav Martinu. I suspect I will be able to listen with enjoyment at some point in the not-too-distant future; either that, or I will give up completely on his music, in peace, knowing that I damn well tried.


I really liked the end. Reminded me of how Mahler ends his symphonies.


----------



## Joe B

Georg Grun leading KammerChor Saarbrucken in choral music by Ko Matsushita:


----------



## 13hm13

Carl Maria von Weber
Konzertstück Op. 79 in F Minor









Alfred Brendel, Piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado
Philips 412 251-2 (1979)


----------



## Rogerx

Antoine Reicha Piano Music, Volume Four

Henrik Löwenmark (piano)

Reicha, A: Allegro in E Flat Major
Reicha, A: Andante in G Major
Reicha, A: Fantaisie in E, Op. 61
Reicha, A: Fantasie in B Flat Major
Reicha, A: Fantasie in C Major
Reicha, A: L'espiègle
Reicha, A: Piano Sonata in D Major
Reicha, A: Piano Sonata in E flat Major 'Grande'


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Double Piano Concertos

Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## jim prideaux

flamencosketches said:


> *Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No.4, op.29, the "Inextinguishable". Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony
> 
> I am still trying to "get" Nielsen. For now, I just listen and absorb, without trying to evaluate, or even enjoy, what I am hearing. I am just barely beginning to get a grip on the touchstones of his musical style. For some reason or another, I find his music very challenging. His symphonies remind me somewhat of those of Bohuslav Martinu. I suspect I will be able to listen with enjoyment at some point in the not-too-distant future; either that, or I will give up completely on his music, in peace, knowing that I damn well tried.


I would (politely) recommend the 3rd initially (alongside 1/2) as a more effective 'way in'...…..for me personally the 3rd remains one of my favourite symphonies by anyone and it would seem a shame if you do find yourself 'giving up'......oddly enough Martinu is also one of my favourite symphonists and I would always advise 1-3 (particularly the 2nd) as a 'way in'...…

Early start with Kubelik and the BRSO-Mahler's 2nd Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Ries & Beethoven: Clarinet Trios

Jurgen Demmler (clarinet), Peter Grabinger (piano), Markus Tillier (cello)


----------



## Rogerx

Pachelbel - Easter Cantatas

La Capella Ducale, Musica Fiata, Roland Wilson

Christ ist erstanden
Christ lag in Todesbanden
Deus in adjutorium
Halleluja! Lobet den Herrn
Jauchzet dem Herrn
Lobet den Herrn in seinem Heiligtum
Magnificat in C major


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Thanks for that. That kind of gentle push, strengthened by personal experience, is exactly what it took to convince me that it's a work worth listening to. I'll probably try and get my hands on a recording sometime in the near-ish future. *Do you have one you like?* I see Wergo, Bridge, and Hat-now-Art have all recorded and released it.


I have The California EAR Unit - seems good to me but I have not compared it with others.

Oh, BTW - King of Denmark ... is it not a reference to Hamlet?


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Cendrillon

Frederica von Stade (Cendrillon), Nicolai Gedda (Le Prince Charmant), Jane Berbié (Mme. de la Haltière), Jules Bastin (Pandolfe), Ruth Welting (La Fée), Teresa Cahill (Noémie), Elizabeth Bainbridge (Dorothée)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Julius Rudel


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> I would (politely) recommend the 3rd initially (alongside 1/2) as a more effective 'way in'...…..for me personally the 3rd remains one of my favourite symphonies by anyone and it would seem a shame if you do find yourself 'giving up'......oddly enough Martinu is also one of my favourite symphonists and I would always advise 1-3 (particularly the 2nd) as a 'way in'...…
> 
> Early start with Kubelik and the BRSO-Mahler's 2nd Symphony.


I don't know the answer to partial Nielsen-deafness but I suffered from it for quite a while. Personally, I found the 5th to be the one I enjoyed first (Horenstein, I think) but it was exceptional performances in general that helped most for me with Nielsen. I get pictures and film clips in my mind listening to abstract music and with both Nielsen and Martinu the pictures I get are quite urban - more stylised and with lots of nameless people in the streets for Martinu and more small town scenes from a distance with Nielsen!


----------



## Classical Playlists

Béla Bartók - String quartets (Tokyo String Quartet)


----------



## Malx

Prompted by reading another thread I gave a Dvorak Violin Concerto recording I like greatly a spin. Pamela Frank's recording with the Czech PO under MacKerras didn't seem to have any advocates in the thread - but I enjoy it well enough.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A fabulous performance of Rachmaninov's most famous symphony and surely among the top contenders. I think it may now be available on Alto.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano quintet now.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> I have The California EAR Unit - seems good to me but I have not compared it with others.
> 
> Oh, BTW - King of Denmark ... is it not a reference to Hamlet?


Probably so, but I don't know what connection this music has to Hamlet. Thanks, I was looking at the Ear Unit too because I like their Crippled Symmetry so much, but there's also the Wergo recording and the Hat Art recording to consider so I should sample before I make any purchases.


----------



## Joe B

John Elliot Gardiner leading the Monteverdi Choir and English Baroque Soloists in J. S. Bach's "Magnificat":


----------



## Malx

Again following another poster's lead I decided to try Oramo's Nielsen Symphony set. I listened to Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments' in Hi-Res quality via Qobuz, the sound quality is stunning, the playing is first rate and overall it was good to listen to. My only slight reservation was I felt that at times Oramo was rushing headlong into things - but it didn't detract too much from a fine recording.









Edit: I like the covers of this set!


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Perceptive. It may be that sense of the music being _*almost *_out of control but with Oramo somehow keeping it all together (including structurally) that makes me like his Nielsen so much. Its quite passionate and emotional ... perhaps not words we immediately associate with Nielsen?


----------



## Malx

Nielsen, Symphony No 6 - Royal Stockholm PO, Oramo.
I decided to let the stream continue - another very good recording from this source.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 25-27-31

Englisch Chamber orchestra

Jeffery Tate


----------



## eljr

CD 1


----------



## flamencosketches

*Eduard Tubin*: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Neeme Järvi, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra. I enjoy this symphony, though I'll only listen to it maybe once every two or three months. I don't like the 8th as much but I will try and revisit it soon enough. One of these days I'll get around to buying another disc in the set. Great BIS sound, great playing as always from the Swedish RSO.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Not commercially recorded. Of great interest if you like Hamerik's music


----------



## Jacck

*Marcel Tyberg - Symphony No. 3 in D minor*
JoAnn Falletta
Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra

one of the unsung masterpieces ... especially the adagio is one of the most beautiful symphonic movements ever composed


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Xenakis-Shaar on digitalconcerthall. Xenakis is pretty wild!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Malx said:


> Again following another poster's lead I decided to try Oramo's Nielsen Symphony set. I listened to Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments' in Hi-Res quality via Qobuz, the sound quality is stunning, the playing is first rate and overall it was good to listen to. My only slight reservation was I felt that at times Oramo was rushing headlong into things - but it didn't detract too much from a fine recording.
> 
> View attachment 131851
> 
> 
> Edit: I like the covers of this set!


Same line-up,if you want to watch the performance:

https://www.konserthuset.se/en/play/nielsen-symphony-no-2/


----------



## flamencosketches

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Xenakis-Shaar on digitalconcerthall. Xenakis is pretty wild!


I was wondering why the sudden influx of interest in the BPO Digital Concert Hall, and I see they've made it free for everyone in light of recent events...  ... definitely going to have to sign up now!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jacck said:


> what do you mean? That you do not get Messiaen? It took me also some time to crack him. But his synesthesia is really the key. He paints with colors instead of sounds and his soundscape is very unique. You also need to listen more than 10 minutes to him until you get into some trance. Just listen to the hypnotic instrumentation


Yeah, I don't get his music. But it's not through lack of trying. I've read books, collected several recordings, and that synesthesia is what frustrates me. I don't know what an orange chord looks like, so I feel like I'm only getting half of what he's doing. It would be like going into an art museum color blind.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Joe B said:


> John Elliot Gardiner leading the Monteverdi Choir and English Baroque Soloists in J. S. Bach's "Magnificat":


I really like that recording. And Emma Kirkby nails Jauchzet Gott at that breakneck speed. I remember one interviewer asking her about it, and her comment was, "Too fast."


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14/ Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54

Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## canouro

*L'art musical et poétique de Guillaume De Machaut*
Ensemble Guillaume de Machaut de Paris


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: La Mer. Jean Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF

I love the end of the first movement. I don't listen to Debussy's orchestral music much, but I'm trying to change that. Some of it is really very good. He may not have been the virtuoso orchestrator that his younger friend Ravel was, but he was surely no slouch either. Ultimately though I think he was at his best writing for the piano or chamber ensembles.



Rogerx said:


> Mendelssohn - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14/ Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54
> 
> Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)
> 
> Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt


Great CD. I've been listening to it a lot lately. The two Mendelssohn piano concertos are quite underrated.


----------



## Vasks

_A gathering of Gyorgy_

*Ligeti - Chamber Concerto (De Leeuw/Teldec)
Ligeti - Trio for Violin, Horn & Piano (Aimard +/Sony)
Ligeti - Cello Concerto (Palm/Wergo)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> Yeah, I don't get his music. But it's not through lack of trying. I've read books, collected several recordings, and that synesthesia is what frustrates me. I don't know what an orange chord looks like, so I feel like I'm only getting half of what he's doing. It would be like going into an art museum color blind.


Among those who do enjoy or suffer from synesthesia everyone gets different illusions or associations - so Messiaen's orange chord might be blue for others and merely lumpy for others. If they get anything from their synesthesia then it is probably a stronger sensitivity to and memory of sounds ... but I think many composers have reported that without linking it to synesthesia.


----------



## Rogerx

Suppe: Requiem for soloists, chorus & orchestra (1855)

Luis Rodrigues (bass), Elizabete Matos (soprano), Mirjam Kalin (vocals), Aquiles Machado (tenor), Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Fundation, Lisboa (lead vocals)
Gulbenkian Orchestra, Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon
Michel Corboz
Recorded: 1997-03-01
Recording Venue: March 1997. Recorded live; Lisbon, Gulbenkian Foundation.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Alexander Scriabin*: Piano Sonata No.5, op.53. *Claude Debussy*: Images, Book I. Chitose Okashiro

Ms. Okashiro is a criminally underrated pianist. There is an extremely unique musicality to so much of her playing. She plays this Scriabin sonata like no one else. I think she remains obscure on account of most of her recordings either being self-released or put out by obscure, possibly now-defunct labels like Pro Piano Records-surely her unpopularity is no reflection of her talent. She is a recent favorite of mine and I intend to find more of her CDs.


----------



## canouro

*The Play Of Daniel - Ludus Danielis*
The Dufay Collective, William Lyons


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Rogerx

Franck & Fauré - String Quartets

Dante Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

Revisiting some downloads from Pristine.

Schumann's piano concerto (Gieseking, Berlin PO, Furtwangler) and Brahms 2nd piano concerto (Edwin Fischer, Berlin PO, Furtwangler):


----------



## sbmonty

Schubert: String Quartet In G, D 887 performed by the Pražák Quartet.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131873


*Jean Sibelius*

Symphonies Nos. 1-7
Karelia Suite - Intermezzo and Alla marcia
Valse triste
Finlandia
The Swan of Tuonela
King Christian II - Nocturne and Élégie
The Bard
Tapiola

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund, conductor

1972-1982, compilation 2013


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Overture "Egmond"
Piano Concerto No.1
Overture "Die Weihe de Hauses"
Piano Concerto No.2


----------



## Jacck

*Puccini - Turandot*
Karajan, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Dimace

A lot of orchestral music lately (well done, my friends) but not so much piano. No piano, no candy, as I say :lol: so, please, allow me to hit you with some* Clifford* and his masterfully played* Brahms (Sonata Nr.3) and Schubert (B/Flat Sonata) Sonatas.* Colossal works, colossal performance, colossal CD this one from London /Decca records, with TOP sound.


----------



## canouro

*Orient - Occident*
Jordi Savall, Hespèrion XXI


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte/ Rapsodie Espagnole/ La Valse / Ma Mère l'Oye/Bolero

London Symphony Orchestra/ Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Pierre Monteux


----------



## Enthusiast

More Pristine Furtwangler. Great performances.


----------



## Janspe

*J. Haydn: Lo speziale*
Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, led by György Lehel + the soloists









Continuing on with my Haydn opera project. Enjoyed this one too, plenty of great music to explore here. Tried reading the synopsis of the plot but I decided it wasn't worth the effor really... The piece was quite short, only about an hour long, so I'm still waiting for a "full" Haydn opera experience.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, 'Waldstein' Piano Sonata - Igor Levit (Streamed).


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: Piano Sonata No.3 in B minor, op.58. Leif Ove Andsnes

This is a lot of people's favorite performance of this sonata, and while I would certainly not go as far as saying that at this point-having found myself very unimpressed on first, and second, listen-Andsnes' Chopin is definitely growing on me. I've actually just ordered another disc of his Chopin, 4 ballades and 4 nocturnes, this one released in 2018, almost two decades after this one was recorded. I'm curious to see if, and how, his playing has evolved in the time since. Anyway, his playing here has a cool, almost detached, air to it all, w/ immaculate precision, yet still quite romantic. Worth a listen or three.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Beethoven, 'Waldstein' Piano Sonata - Igor Levit (Streamed).
> 
> View attachment 131880


Because of the immerse gravity of these works, I would like to read also some comments about the performance, my dearest.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - piano and chamber works part six this afternoon.

Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.99 (1886):










Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.101 (1887):










Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.100 (1887):
Violin Sonata no.3 in D-minor op.108 (1886-88):










String Quintet no.1 in F op.88 (1882):
String Quintet no.2 in G op.111 (1890):


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## canouro

*Ioannis Koukouzèlis - Le Maïstor Byzantin*
Choeur Byzantin de Grèce, Lycourgos Angelopoulos


----------



## Jacck

*Schoenberg - Trio fur Violine, Viola und Cello, Op. 45*
Juillard Quartet -1

*Schoenberg - Wind Quintet*
Czech Philharmonic Wind Quintet
this is Schoenberg's most pastoral piece, evoking flowering meadows and bees


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert's last quartet - D887:


----------



## cougarjuno

Bruch's fabulous and unheralded oratorio Moses


----------



## flamencosketches

*Charles Wuorinen* (in memoriam): Piano Sonata No.2. Jeffrey Swann

This was my introduction to Wuorinen and is so far my only disc of his music. This is absolute 12-tone serial music, but there is something easy and inviting about it. Perhaps it is the very lyrical playing of Swann, for whom it was written. Yet at 30 minutes long in a single movement, it is certainly a challenge, and if I were trying to convince a skeptic of the worth of serial music, I would probably guide her or him elsewhere. But I am sufficiently intrigued to want to explore more of Wuorinen's music.


----------



## Malx

Dimace said:


> Because of the immerse gravity of these works, I would like to read also some comments about the performance, my dearest.


I am not very adept at putting what I hear into words on the page (or screen) but here goes: 
In this sonata, to my ears, Levit has produced a very fine account - he achieves a good balance between weight and fluidity in the opening movement, the slow movement is played with a certain amount of reverance and the finale runs along very nicely the only slight issue for me is he takes the final few pages a bit too quick, but by doing so doesn't spoil what is a very good recording.


----------



## reinmar von zweter

In Italy we're quarantined.
So I've a lot of time for listening.
Two renditions of Mozart & Salieri by Rimsky, courtesy by Spotify.














Same conductor.
The 1951 has better orchestra.
Pirogov's Salieri is torturated and monumental, Reizen's is more meditated.
Superb both Lemeshev and Kozlovsky.


----------



## reinmar von zweter

Dimace said:


> Excellent, Austrian 2004 release von Preiser! Bravo.


Actually I listened to it in the recording of Cantus Classics-Line, very spartan in the presentation.


----------



## Malx

Vagn Holmboe, Piano Concerto No 1 - Noriko Ogawa, Aalborg Symphony Orchestra, Owain Arwell Hughes.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## WVdave

String Quartets Nos. 1 and 2 (1923) by Leos Janacek (1854-1928). 
Smetana Quartet: Jiri Novak and Lubomir Kostecky, violins; Milan Skampa, viola; Antonin Kohout, cello. 
Recorded in Stuttgart, Germany in June & July 1965, Parliament Records mono LP PLP 626.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Gieseking recording of the Schumann concerto and a different one from Staier:

















I started listening to my recordings of the Schumann piano concerto several days ago (with Richter's and Varjon's recordings) and have played several more since then. I'm still wanting more and I have many of them so I will probably keep going over the coming week.


----------



## Malx

via Qobuz:

Hans Abrahamsen, Let Me Tell You - Barbara Hannigan, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons.
Not my usual bag this one but I fancy with a few more listens it will grow on me.


----------



## Jacck

cougarjuno said:


> Bruch's fabulous and unheralded oratorio Moses


yes, this is pretty amazing, never heard it before. It is strange how great works can fall totally into obsurity. This or the Liszt oratorio etc


----------



## senza sordino

All from Spotify

Dvorak Serenade for Strings, Serenade for winds 









Kodaly Dances of Galanta, Concerto for Orchestra, Variations on a Hungarian Folksong "The Peacock", Dances for Marosszek (Version for Orchestra)









Bartok Piano Concerti #1, 2 and 3









Martinu Piano Trios 1, 2 and 3, Bergerettes for violin, cello and piano









Janacek Glagolitic Mass, Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba, The Fiddler's Child









All from Spotify, and I'd be happy to have any or all of these in my collection.


----------



## DavidA

Chopin Etudes

Cziffra

Not the only way of doing it but what playing!


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Tsaraslondon

An excellent recital of Spanish song by José Carreras and Martin Katz.


----------



## Rambler

*Charpentier: Medee* Les Arts Florissants conducted by William Christie on Erato















I am somewhat ambivalent about Baroque opera - it's plotting and conventions can be off-putting. On the whole I prefer 17th century baroque operas over later 18th century baroque operas. And here we have a fine example. There is so much life and energy in the music - plus I just love the sound it makes.

William Christie and Les Florissants are completely at home with this music. Wonderful!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, A Pastoral Symphony*


----------



## Malx

Exploring with the aid of Qobuz:
Luca Francesconi, Etymo - IRCAM, Ensemble intercontemporain, Barbara Hannigan, Pablo Márquez, Benny Sluchin, Susanna Mälkki.

A very interesting piece that I have saved to favourites to revisit soon.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No.5, op.50. Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony

Of the few Nielsen symphonies that I have thus far heard, this one is the clear winner. It is the only one so far that I have found gripping from beginning to end, the huge momentum behind the alla marcia first movement may have something to do with it, and the final movement (or the fourth part of movement 2?) has just as driving of a pulse, but much faster. And for once I feel like I actually have some sense of what he might be driving at. I'm going to listen through all the Nielsen symphonies in my library (2, 3, 4 & 5) again over the next couple days. I might be onto something.


----------



## Helgi

*Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps*
Pierre Monteux, Boston Symphony Orchestra (1951)


----------



## flamencosketches

Finished and enjoyed the Nielsen, for a change. Just put on:










*Eduard Tubin*: Symphony No.8. Neeme Järvi, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra

So far, so good; I'm enjoying this a bit more than I did on first listen, which was months ago now. Quite different harmonic language than what was employed on the 3rd symphony. Reminds me ever so slightly of Lutoslawski's 1st symphony. Tubin's symphonies are worth exploring, I reckon. I bought two more entries in Järvi's series today. Excited to explore this music further.


----------



## Helgi

Enthusiast said:


> More Pristine Furtwangler. Great performances.


I'm pretty sure I have the same performance of No. 3 on Music & Arts - do you know how the sound compares?


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

2 cd-set with Mozart's first three symphonies and first concert aria he composed whilst staying in London as an 8 year old. These discs also contain other compositions that were performed that year in London. ( by Arne , J.C. Bach, Duni, Arnold, Pescetti, Rush, Bates, Perez & Abel)


----------



## Malx

Carl Nielsen, Violin Concerto - Jiyoon Lee, Odense Symphony Orchestra, Kristiina Poska.
Joint winner of the 2016 Carl Nielsen International Violin Competition.


----------



## Joe B

Valentin Radu leading the Ama Deus Chorus and Period Instrument Ensemble in Antonio Vivaldi's "Magnificat" and "Gloria":


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Really fantastic performances.

For all its popularity, I do love _Zadok the Priest_. That slow build up to the entry of the chorus is amazing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Seventh and final instalment of Johannes Brahms' piano and chamber works tonight. I read somewhere that Brahms was thinking of calling it a day after composing the op.111 string quintet. So glad he didn't - the prospect of these later beauties (plus the final four songs and the eleven organ chorales) never seeing the light of day doesn't really bear thinking about.

Trio in A-minor for clarinet, cello and piano op.114 (1891):










Clarinet Quintet in B-minor op.115 (1891):



_(7) Fantasien_ op.116 (1892):
_(3) Intermezzi_ op.117 (1892):
_(6) Klavierstücke_ op.118 (1892-93):
_(4) Klavierstücke _op.119 (1892-93):










Clarinet Sonata No.1 in F-minor op.120 no.1 (1894):
Clarinet Sonata no.2 in E-flat op.120 no.2 (1894):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leoš Janáček*: Glagolitic Mass, JW 3/9. Michael Tilson Thomas, London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, soloists

Finally coming around and appreciating this CD. I didn't really "get" Janáček before recently, but I am starting to. This is a really great choral work.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Nils Schweckendiek leading the Helsinki Chamber Choir in Einojuhani Rautavaara's "Vigilia":


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream

Judith Blegen (soprano), Florence Quivar (mezzo)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus, James Levine


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> *Leoš Janáček*: Glagolitic Mass, JW 3/9. Michael Tilson Thomas, London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, soloists
> 
> Finally coming around and appreciating this CD. I didn't really "get" Janáček before recently, but I am starting to. This is a really great choral work.


Great work, great recording also.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn, Hummel, Hertel & Stamitz: Trumpet Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Piano Concerto 3

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (piano)

Wiener Symphoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Enthusiast

Helgi said:


> I'm pretty sure I have the same performance of No. 3 on Music & Arts - do you know how the sound compares?


No, sorry. I have always found myself confused by different Furtwangler recordings of the same work. The Pristine version is quite clear but a little lacking in higher registers.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St John Passion, BWV245

Wolfgang Gönnenwein/Elly Ameling/Brigitte Fassbaender/Theo Altmeyer/Franz Crass/Kurt Moll/Consortium Musicum, Kurt Moll (bass), Franz Crass (bass)

Süddeutscher Madrigalchor (chorus)

Consortium Musicum, Süddeutscher Madrigalchor
Wolfgang Gönnenwein


----------



## Helgi

*Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto*
Mstislav Rostropovich 
Malcolm Sargent, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Helgi

Enthusiast said:


> No, sorry. I have always found myself confused by different Furtwangler recordings of the same work.


Yes it's a rabbit hole, for sure.


----------



## haydnguy

*Bartock*










1) Pagan Symphony 
2) Fifine at the Fair - 'A Defence of Insconsistancy' 
3) Cuchullan's Lament - Heroic Ballad No. 1 
4) Kishmul's Galley - Heroic Ballad No. 2

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 
David Towse, leader 
Vernon Handley, conductor


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three stand-alone discs of piano works by John Cage, Ronald Stevenson and Frederic Rzewski for this afternoon:

_(16) Sonatas and (4) Interludes for prepared piano_ (1946-48):



_Passacaglia on DSCH_ (1960-63):



36 variations on the Chilean song _¡El pueblo unido jamás será vencido!_ [_The People United Will Never Be Defeated!_](1975):
_Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues_ from _Four North American Ballads_ (1979):


----------



## Joe B

Richard Auldon Clark leading the Manhattan Chamber Orchestra in William Grant Still's "Mother and Child":










and then right into John Jeter leading the Fort Smith Symphony in more of Still's music:









*In Memoriam
Africa (Symphonic Tone Poem)
Symphony No. 1 (Afro-American)*


----------



## canouro

*Zelenka: Missa votiva, ZWV 18*
Collegium 1704, Václav Luks


----------



## Tero

Larsson, concertinos.


----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube & Breville: Music for Violin and Piano

Philippe Graffin (violin), Pascal Devoyon (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> Three stand-alone discs of piano works by John Cage, Ronald Stevenson and Frederic Rzewski for this afternoon:
> 
> _(16) Sonatas and (4) Interludes for prepared piano_ (1946-48):
> 
> 
> 
> _Passacaglia on DSCH_ (1960-63):
> 
> 
> 
> 36 variations on the Chilean song _¡El pueblo unido jamás será vencido!_ [_The People United Will Never Be Defeated!_](1975):
> _Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues_ from _Four North American Ballads_ (1979):


I'm going to check out that Cage. Looks great.


----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Oboe Concertos

Xenia Löffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## sbmonty

Mozart: Divertimento For Violin, Viola And Cello In E Flat, K 563.


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> I'm going to check out that Cage. Looks great.


I don't listen to it often but enjoy it when I do. I don't know if Berman is a top recommendation but he got a good review on musicweb and as I don't go in for multiple recordings in most things this disc is more than adequate for me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn & Mozart*

Sting Quartet op.74 No.3 "Reiterquartet"
Sting Quartet op.76 No.3 "Kaiserquartet "

Sting Quartet No.14 "Frühlingsquartet"


----------



## chill782002

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No 2

Horacio Gutierrez - Piano

Neeme Jarvi / Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Recorded 1990

Probably Prokofiev's most "difficult" piano concerto, but this is the most lyrical performance I've heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs and other songs with orchestra

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker- Christian Thielemann

Recorded: 2008-04-19
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Munich

Gramophone Magazine November 2008

As Fleming explains in a note, the Four Last Songs has become the work that she has performed most often. Throughout the four songs, Fleming not only lavishes every resource of tonal richness at her command, but she seems to be urging all sorts of extra details from the text. The sound is stupendous, Fleming's voice complemented by the Munich Orchestra, with Thielemann bringing out every detail in Strauss's nostalgic orchestration.

The Guardian 10th October 2008

[Thielemann] gives her voice space to soar and swoop in its illimitable fashion, but refuses to indulge her much-discussed habit of dropping consonants half the time...this is a strikingly fretful interpretation that contemplates mortality with profound unease as well as resignation...Elsewhere, she gives a ravishing account of Verführung and the finest performance of Winterweihe I can think of.

The Observer 7th September 2008

[Fleming's] voice is perfectly suited to [these 'magical late songs'] demands, less of range than of tender, expressive feeling…a must for more than merely Straussians

Anthony Holden


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Question: What does one do when in quarantine, searching for something to occupy the hours?

Answer: Listen to Wagner!

My first time with *Parsifal* in the classic 1980 Karajan recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler *

Symphony No.6

Netherlands Radio Philhaharmonic Edo de Waart (recorded in the Concertgebouw Amsterdam)


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Carlos Baguer

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert

Symphony No. 12
Symphony No. 13
Symphony No. 16
Symphony No. 18


----------



## Vasks

*Pergolesi - Overture to "O frate 'nnammurato" (Vlad/Arts)
C.P.E. Bach - Andante con tenerezza (Pletnev/DG)
W.F. Bach - Suite for Strings in G minor (Haenchen/Berlin)
Quantz - Flute Concerto in C (Galway/RCA)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## eljr

Presto Recording of the Week
8th January 2016
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
January 2016
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016
Shortlisted - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2016
Shortlisted - Concerto


----------



## canouro

*Marc Antoine Charpentier*
Te Deum, H.146
Missa "Assumpta Est Maria", H.11
Litanies De La Vierge, H.83

_Les Arts Florissants, William Christie_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

I haven't listened to Gardiner's Beethoven in, like, forever. My big complaint is, he takes the adagios too fast and with no soul. But this is very energetic and downright compelling.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La mer & Ariettes oubliées Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 80 (suite)/ Prelude to Penelope

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131915


*Johannes Brahms*

Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Double Concerto for Violin and Cello in A minor, op. 102

Julia Fischer, violin
Daniel Müller-Schott, cello
Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra
Yakov Kreizberg, conductor

2007, reissued 2016


----------



## canouro

*Cançons de la Catalunya mil·lenària: Planys & Llegendes*
Montserrat Figueras, La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Jordi Savall ‎


----------



## Eramire156

*For the String Quartet thread, two recordings from the Diapason set*

*Franz Schubert 
String Quartet no.15









Kolisch Quartet 
*
and*

Cherubini Quartett *


----------



## Tsaraslondon

These Otaka BBC Welsh Symphony Orchestra Rachmaninovs are actually very good. The orchestra might not be the equal of the LSO or the Philadelphia, but they play really well and Otaka has the full measure of the scores.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My favorite interpretation of my favorite Vaughan Williams Symphony (The Third or "Pastoral").


----------



## Enthusiast

I've been out for much of the day but did manage to listen to a couple of discs, both associated with listening groups in other threads. So I heard the Alban Berg Quartet play Schubert's 15th quartet and some Luigi Nono, including his intriguing late work _'Hay que Caminar' Soñando_ for two violins:

















And I also found time (in the car) to listen to two Prokofiev symphonies - the 2nd and 3rd - from this set:


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:










Currently:


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet Op.18, no.1 in F major
String Quartet Op.18, no.2 in G major
String Quartet Op. 18, no.3 in D major 









Borodin Quartet 
Rostislav Dubinsky
Yaroslav Alexandrov
Dmitri Shebalin
Valentin Berlinsky*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time to dip into some opera over the next few days, starting with the revised version of the only opera Mussorgsky managed to complete.

_Boris Godunov_ - opera in four acts [Libretto: Modest Mussorgsky] (orig. 1868-69 - rev. 1871-72):


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Another lp gem from the golden era of the 1950s.


----------



## Rambler

*Dieterich Buxtehude - Opera Omnia I - Harpsichord Works 1* Ton Koopman on Challenge Records








This 2 CD set of harpsichord works by Buxtehude fills a gap in my collection. Until recently I had next to no Buxtehude.

Interesting, but I suspect listening to these 2 CD's back to back was not the brightest idea, especially as I'm tired after a 50 mile cycle ride.


----------



## 13hm13

2004 Chandos recording:

Dallapiccola - Tartiniana; Due Pezzi; Variazioni per Orchestra; Frammenti Sinfonici dal Balletto 'Marsia' - James Ehnes, BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## 13hm13

Signore Noseda!!

BBC Philharmonic & Orchestra Teatro Regio Torino, Gianandrea Noseda /
Casella, Dallapiccola, Giordano, Mascagni, Petrassi, Ponchielli, Puccini, Respighi, Verdi, Wolf-Ferrari - Ten Years of Musica Italiana Record


----------



## starthrower

First time spinning this one.


----------



## Helgi

*Brahms: Violin Concerto*
Jascha Heifetz with Fritz Reiner & Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1959)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mozart piano sonatas performed on fortepiano by Alexei Lubimov.


----------



## starthrower

My first edition from this cycle. Very classy package and booklet. And great sound! I'll let others do the critiquing as I am not an authority who can weigh in with any expertise.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131937


*Edvard Grieg*

Violin Sonata No. 1 in F major, op. 8
Violin Sonata No. 2 in G major, op. 13
Violin Sonata No. 3 in C minor, op. 45
Solo piano miniatures arranged for violin and piano by Joseph Achron:
At Home, op. 43 no. 3
Puck, op. 71 no. 3
Lonely Wanderer, op. 43 no. 2
Scherzo-Impromptu, op. 73 no. 2
Grandmother's Minuet, op. 68 no. 2
Dance from Jolster, op. 17 no. 5

Hagai Shaham, violin
Arnon Erez, piano

2006


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leonard Bernstein*: Symphony No.1, "Jeremiah". Marin Alsop, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, w/ Jennifer Johnson Cano, mezzo-soprano, singing in third movement

I like what I'm hearing. Bernstein, to my ears, can seem a little pastichey at times, some Stravinsky here, some Mahler there, and this finale is even giving me somewhat of a Vaughan Williams feel, oddly. But there is something endearing about his music. I like what I'm hearing and would like to hear more.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Nice photo of Ms. Alsop too! I enjoy all three of Lenny's symphonies.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Nice photo of Ms. Alsop too! I enjoy all three of Lenny's symphonies.


It is a great photo. There's a similar picture out there of Lenny poring over the score to one of his symphonies in a similar pose. But my favorite part of that artwork is the silly picture-in-picture of Jean-Yves Thibaudet, which looks like a headshot from his press kit that was copy-and-pasted on there.

What do you think of Bernstein's _Mass_, Star? Any thoughts? I've been thinking about getting a recording of it lately.


----------



## Rambler

*J.S. Bach - Italian Cantata, Partita No.1 & English Suite No.3* Stanislav Bunin (piano) on EMI








I might be a bit tired tonight but this CD of Bach played on the piano easily holds my attention. And I'm more than happy to hear this on the piano.

I've never been sure what (if anything) is particularly English in the English Suites!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*









Listening on Spotify. I was going to preorder it in the Beethoven Rediscovered boxed set, but I already have Norrington and Gardiner. I think that's enough gut strings for one collection.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis. Barry Wordsworth, New Queen's Hall Orchestra

Always nice to return to this great piece. First time hearing this performance, it sounds great to my ears. Lots of detail in the recording.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> What do you think of Bernstein's _Mass_, Star? Any thoughts? I've been thinking about getting a recording of it lately.


I have Bernstein's recording. I haven't listened to it for a few years. I remember it as having a bit of everything thrown in but the kitchen sink. Pop influences and the like. Lenny was a bit taken with the popular music of the 60s. He even did a special about it. I think it's on YouTube. I'll have to revisit the mass for a fresh appraisal.


----------



## Janspe

With every passing day, life in Helsinki is becoming more and more intense due to the virus. All eight of my current university classes need to done from home only, the borders are closed and we're not allowed to spend time in groups bigger than ten. It all feels like a dream for now, but the reality is what it is and we just have get used to it. Luckily...

...my Haydn opera project has found a fertile spot in my home-bound life, I'm currently at the fourth entry!

*J. Haydn: Le pescatrici*
Choir & Orchestra of the LIthuanian Opera, conducted by Olga Geczy + all the singers









About a third of this score was destroyed in a fire, but Landon made a reconstruction of the missing part which is also heard on this recording. So it's not _fully_ by Haydn, but still not to be missed by anyone who is interested in the composers stage output.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Walter Weller leading the National Orchestra of Belgium in Josef Suk's "Symphony No. 2-Asrael":


----------



## pmsummer

PIFFARISSIMO
_Instrumental Music at the Council of Constance 1414-1418_
*Ebreo - De Vitry - Dufay - Da Piacenza - Von Wolkenstein - Bedingham - Cornazano - 14th-15th century Anonymous*
Capella de la Torre
Katharina Bäuml - direction
_
Challenge Classics_


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony, Britten Sinfonia, and soloists in Karl Jenkins's "Miserere":


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos.3, 5, 6 & 8
( Digital)
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major "Titan"

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier ‎- Oeuvre complete for piano

Disc 3

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Aleksandar Madzar

(two piano and four hands repertoire )


----------



## Rogerx

JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)

Bach, C P E: Viola da gamba Sonata in D MAJOR Wq137 H559
Bach, J S: Viola da Gamba Sonata No. 1 in G major, BWV1027
Bach, J S: Viola da Gamba Sonata No. 2 in D major, BWV1028
Bach, J S: Viola da Gamba Sonata No. 3 in G minor, BWV1029
Bach, J S: Viola da Gamba Sonatas Nos. 1-3, BWV1027-10


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Luisa Miller

Montserrat Caballé (Luisa), Luciano Pavarotti (Rodolfo), Sherrill Milnes (Miller), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Walter), Richard Van Allan (Wurm), Anna Reynolds (Federica), Annette Céline (Laura), Fernando Pavarotti (Contadino)

London Opera Chorus & National Philharmonic Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Christie's 1993 recording of _Messiah_ is still highly recommendable, I think. He has two contrasting sopranos, both excellent and the rest of the soloists are all superb, especially Andreas Scholl. Wonderfully alert playing and singing from Les Arts Florissants too.


----------



## flamencosketches

Janspe said:


> With every passing day, life in Helsinki is becoming more and more intense due to the virus. All eight of my current university classes need to done from home only, the borders are closed and we're not allowed to spend time in groups bigger than ten. It all feels like a dream for now, but the reality is what it is and we just have get used to it. Luckily...
> 
> ...my Haydn opera project has found a fertile spot in my home-bound life, I'm currently at the fourth entry!
> 
> *J. Haydn: Le pescatrici*
> Choir & Orchestra of the LIthuanian Opera, conducted by Olga Geczy + all the singers
> 
> View attachment 131943
> 
> 
> About a third of this score was destroyed in a fire, but Landon made a reconstruction of the missing part which is also heard on this recording. So it's not _fully_ by Haydn, but still not to be missed by anyone who is interested in the composers stage output.


Janspe, you are a crazy person for taking 8 classes in one semester. Seriously though, I hope you and your loved ones stay safe and healthy. I haven't been following the virus or its response in Finland so I don't know how bad things are, but I know that Europe in general is in trouble right now-but it will all blow over soon enough, if we all continue to take the right precautions.

... anyway, on topic:










*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No.8 in D minor. André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra

This is easily my second favorite RVW symphony after the Pastoral. Frankly I haven't yet found much to love in many of the others, but I'm working on it. Brilliant performance. Previn was a very talented conductor and had a natural way with this English music, despite his mixed origins (that have nothing to do with the UK).


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.1 in D major. Rafael Kubelík, Bavarian RSO

I just got this disc, having found it at a CD store used for five bones. So far, so good. Very atmospheric reading. Is it better than his studio recording for DG? That I don't know. I think the sound is not quite as good, a little more recessed.


----------



## Marinera

From _Figures of Harmony - Songs of Codex Chantilly c.1390_, disk 1
*Balades a III Chants*
Crawford Young, Ferrara Ensemble


----------



## Joe B

Herbert Blomstedt leading the San Francisco Symphony in Edvard Grieg's "Peer Gynt Suites" and Carl Nielsen's "Aladdin" and "Maskarade":


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'/

Staatskapelle Dresden
Hans Vonk

Recorded: 1988-01-10
Recording Venue: 10.-12.I.1988, Dresden, Lukaskirche

Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur
Heinrich Schiff (cello), Heinrich Schiff (violone), Ulf Hoelscher (violin), Christian Zacharias (piano)
Recorded: 1984-09-10
Recording Venue: 10.-13.IX.1984, Leipzig, Paul-Gerhardt-Kirche


----------



## Enthusiast

A Berio masterpiece.


----------



## eljr

Maud Geffray with Lavinia Meijer 
Still Life: A Tribute to Philip Glass


----------



## Joe B

Kyung Wha Chung and Drystian Zimerman performing violin sonatas by Richard Strauss and Ottorino Respighi:


----------



## eljr

another new release with music from Mr Glass


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 6

Modigliani Quartet

International Record Review December 2010

these are readings of considerable insight and overall quality. This is quartet playing of a high order, integrated, with each player seemingly fully cognisant of his colleagues' parts, the result realising the stature of these works at a very high level


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A complete change of pace and mood from the Handel I was playing earlier.

Fabulous performances and sound from the Concertgebouw under Ashkenazy.


----------



## Biwa

Benjamin Britten:

Songs from the Chinese, Op. 58
Nocturnal for Guitar after John Dowland, Op. 70
Folksong Arrangements

Ivonne Fuchs (mezzo-soprano)
Georg Gulyás (guitar)


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*


----------



## Vasks

*Bantock - The Frogs [A Comedy Overture] (Gamba/Chandos)
Wood - Piano Concerto (Milne/Hyperion)*


----------



## Rogerx

Angels hide their faces

Dawn Upshaw. Myron Lutzke (cello), Arthur Haas (harpsichord, organ)

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV199 'Mein Herze schwimmt im Blut'
Purcell: Ah! how sweet it is to love (from Tyrannic Love or The Royal Martyr, Z613)
Purcell: An Evening Hymn 'Now that the sun hath veiled his light', Z193
Purcell: I attempt from love's sickness to fly in vain (from The Indian Queen)
Purcell: If music be the food of love Z379A
Purcell: If music be the food of love, Z379
Purcell: Lord, what is man?, Z192
Purcell: Music for a while, Z583
Purcell: Tell me, some pitying angel (The Blessed Virgin's Expostulation), Z196


----------



## eljr

more new glass


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131958


*Florence Beatrice Price*

Symphony No. 1 in E minor
Symphony No. 4 in D minor

Fort Smith Symphony
John Jeter, conductor

2019


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No.8 in D minor. André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> This is easily my second favorite RVW symphony after the Pastoral. Frankly I haven't yet found much to love in many of the others, but I'm working on it. Brilliant performance. Previn was a very talented conductor and had a natural way with this English music, despite his mixed origins (that have nothing to do with the UK).


I'm working on Vaughan Williams also. I need to listen to Andre Previn. Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## Marinera

Yesterday I listened to a lot of Toshio Hosokawa and really liked his piano music that was performed together with Debussy's pieces. Today, soundtracks from very popular Japanese animation studio Ghibli, all played on piano, and Ryuichi Sakamoto's Merry Christmas, Mr Lawrence


----------



## Rogerx

Volckmar - Trios & Quartets

Arte Ensemble

Quartet in C major for Clarinet, Violin, Viola & Violoncello
Quartet in F major for Clarinet, Violin, Viola & Violoncello
Trio in B flat major for Clarinet, Violoncello & Piano
Trio in C major for Violin, Violoncello & Piano


----------



## eljr

Diapason d'Or
March 2020
Nouveauté


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

First book of psalms

CD1


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Octet in F major, D803/ Spohr: Octet in E major, Op. 32

Vienna Octet


----------



## millionrainbows

Klemperer/Wagner/Strauss box, something to soothe my nerves?


----------



## Enthusiast

Nielsen - the violin and the flute concertos.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert's quartet 15 in a classic and unforgettable performance.


----------



## haydnguy

Bantock

1) Prelude to The Song of Songs
2) Prelude to Omar Khayyam
3) Camel Caravan from Omar Khayyam
4) Caristiona - (Hebridean Sea Poem No. 1)
5) Processional (Orchestral Scene No. 1)
6) Thalaba the Destroyer

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Jonathan Carney, leader
Vernon Handley, conductor


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Bartok: Violin Sonatas, others. Isabelle Faust, Florent Boffard, Ewa Kupiec. Incisive with great technique.










Bach: Goldberg Variations. Chen Pi-hsien. Somewhat neutral but well performed.










Shostakovich: String Quartets 5 & 7, Piano Quintet. Artemis Quartet. Excellent performances, especially the quintet.










Alwyn: Symphonies 2 & 5. David Lloyd-Jones Royal Liverpool. Lush and rewarding. Very well performed.










Strauss: Till Eulenspiegel, Zemlinsky Die Seejungfrau. Krivine, Luxembourg. Lively interpretations and a great pairing on one disc. Sound is a bit congested.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Julian Bliss playing the Nielsen & Mozart clarinet concertos


----------



## Joe B

Charles Dutoit leading the Symphony Orchestra of Montreal in Gustav Holst's "The Planets":


----------



## Helgi

*Bruckner: Mass No. 3 in F minor*
Karsten Storck with Mainz Cathedral Orchestra and Choir


----------



## Enthusiast

A different Nono disc to yesterday's. Another good one.


----------



## Jacck

*Paul Hindemith - Das Unaufhörliche*
Orchestra e Coro della RAI di Torino
Mario Rossi

*Bohuslav Martinů - Czech Rhapsody for baritone, chorus, organ and large orchestra *
Prague Symphony Orchestra 
Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 7*

My main criterion for the 7th is if the prelude freaks me out - you know, the woman's moaning voice, the wind machine, all that. This one is sufficiently freaky.


----------



## 13hm13

Flute Concerto in G	Carl Stamitz	
James Galway, flute
Andre Prieur / New Irish Chamber Orchestra
RCA 63433


----------



## Helgi

*Handel: Dixit Dominus*
Marcus Creed with Vocalconsort Berlin and Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
Hélène Guilmette, Andreas Scholl, Andreas Wolf


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mozart's dance music on original instruments


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Mozart, Violin Concertos 2 & 3 seperated by Symphony No 29 - Midori Seiler, Anima Eterna brugge, Jos van Immerseel.

Disc 4 from the box below:


----------



## Eramire156

*For the string quartet thread*

*Franz Schubert 
String Quartet no.15









Busch Quartet *


----------



## Jacck

*Alessandro Striggio - Missa sopra Ecco si Beato Giorno à 40 & 60*
Le Concert Spirituel, Hervé Niquet


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 2*
Geza Anda (piano), Ferenc Fricsay/Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Bartok is fun. I'm particularly struck how so many passages in the first movement sound startlingly like electronic music from 50 years later.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Toru Takemitsu - From Me Flows What You Call Time*
Carl St. Clair/Nexus Ensemble

I'm in a bit of a modernist/avant-garde mood today, so why not. Takemitsu was recommended to me by fellow member BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist, and what I'm hearing so far is quite fascinating. With music like this, I've learned to sit back and envision the composer filling an immense canvas in front of me with brilliant combinations of timbres, colors, and rhythms. A listening experience like no other.


----------



## Biwa

Johann Melchior Molter:

Overture in C major [MWV III/8, Mus.Hs. 388]
Trumpet concerto in D major [MWV VI/32, Mus.Hs. 303]
Sonata grossa in G minor [MWV IV/12, Mus.Hs.489]
Violin concerto in F major [MWV VI/4, Mus.Hs. 346]
Sinfonia in A major [MWV VII/41, Mus.Hs. 552]
Concerto in F major [MWV V/14]

Hans-Martin Rux (natural trumpet)
Martin Jopp (violin)
Main-Barockorchester Frankfurt


----------



## MusicSybarite

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 2*
> Geza Anda (piano), Ferenc Fricsay/Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: Bartok is fun. I'm particularly struck how so many passages in the first movement sound startlingly like electronic music from 50 years later.


By far my favorite Bartók piano concerto. The 2nd movement is a masterpiece itself. Really really great with its 'night music' tinges.


----------



## senza sordino

John Williams This is a best of double CD set. Very enjoyable. From my CD collection 









Malcolm Arnold Guitar Concerto, Brouwer Guitar Concerto No 1. Spotify 









Castelnuovo Tedesco Guitar Concerto no 1, Malcolm Arnold Serenade for Guitar and string orchestra, Stephen Dodgson Concerto no 2 for guitar and chamber orchestra Spotify 









Takemitsu To the Edge of Dream, Folios, Toward the Sea, four of the 12 Songs for Guitar, Spotify 









Richard Harvey Concerto Antico for guitar and small orchestra, Steve Grey Guitar Concerto. I really liked this cd. Spotify


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

More favorite golden era interpretations from my 1950s lp collection: Arthur Grumiaux, Eduard Van Beinum and the Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam. Brahms: Violin Concerto and Symphony No. 4


----------



## elgar's ghost

One of Jacques Offenbach's golden greats earlier tonight.

_La belle Hélène, ou Le jugement de Paris_ - comic opera in in three acts [Libretto: Ludovic Halévy/Henri Meilhac] (1864):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 131979


*Robert Schumann*

Symphonies Nos. 1-4

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim, conductor

2003


----------



## Joe B

Chamber music of Edmund Rubbra:


----------



## haydnguy

Debussy: Nocturnes / Iberia / Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun

Recorded in 1957,1958

Leopold Stokowski


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## tortkis

J.S. Bach: Complete Cello Suites, transcribed for violin - Johnny Gandelsman (5-string violin)


----------



## Rogerx

*Nikolaj Rimski-Korsakov (18th March 1844 - Ljoebensk June1908)*



Rimsky Korsakov - Orchestral Works

BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky

Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34
Legend (Conte féerique), Op. 29
Neapolitan Song, Op. 63
Sinfonietta on Russian Themes in A minor, Op. 31
The Maid of Pskov
The Maid of Pskov: Overture
The Tsar's Bride
The Tsar's Bride Overture


----------



## 13hm13

Rihards Dubra (1964) - Etude in C-Major

Piano recital by Olga Jegunova - http://www.jegunova.com/
Bishopsgate Institute (London), October 2012.


----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier ‎- Oeuvre complete for piano disc 2

Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-2-3-4-5
Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Rosmonda d'Inghilterra

Renée Fleming (soprano), Diana Montague (mezzo-soprano), Jennifer Rhys-Davies (soprano), Mirco Palazzi (bass), Manuela Custer (mezzo-soprano), Nelly Miricioiu (soprano), Alastair Miles (bass), Carol Smith (contralto)

Philharmonia Orchestra, David Parry.


----------



## 13hm13

Miaskovsky: Symphony No 6 / Järvi, Göteborgs Symfoniker


----------



## 13hm13

Myaskovsky - Cello concerto - Rostropovich / Kondrashin


----------



## Marinera

Toshio Hosokawa - Landscapes, on Spotify


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No.2, op.16, "The Four Temperaments". Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony

Nielsen's symphonies are growing on me, though this is not my favorite of those I've heard, it does contain some interesting musical ideas. I think it's very effective as program music, the movements pretty accurately reflect the personality types they are attempting to represent.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

OK, not HIP, but still a classic, which remains one of the most recommendable versions of Haydn's orotorio, with one of the most starry line-up of soloists ever, including Christa Ludwig singing the important alto solo at the end.

Famously Wunderlich had been killed in an accident before the recording was complete, although he had recorded all the arias. The recording was halted, and when resumed a couple of years later, Werner Krenn was brought in to sing the recitatives. Karajan also took this opportunity to rethink the casting and brought in Fischer-Dieskau to sing Adam in the second part, though Janowitz remained as Eve.

The late 1960s recording sounds pretty good in this transfer.


----------



## Enthusiast

There are many excellent sets of the London symphonies but these have been my favourites for 50 years! I listened to 100 and 101.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leonard Bernstein*: Symphony No.1, "Jeremiah". Marin Alsop, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra

Bernstein was my age when he wrote this, 24. A massive accomplishment for such a young composer. This is a really great symphony, especially on the strength of its finale. What a movement.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Christ lag in Todes Banden BWV4


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Non sà che dolore BWV209


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Liszt: Ständchen - Leise flehen meine Lieder (S559a, after Schubert)
Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899
Schubert: Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4
Schubert: Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1
Schubert: Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2
Schubert: Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another goody for this afternoon from Philips' attractive Kirov/Gergiev series.

_Skazanie o nevidimom grade Kiteže i deve Fevronii_ [_The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Frevroniya_] - opera in four acts [Libretto: Vladimir Belsky] (1903-04):


----------



## Jacck

*Mieczysław Weinberg - Fantasia for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 52*
Claes Gunnarsson, Svedlund, Göteborgs Symfoniker

*Cyril Scott - Cello Concerto*
Paul Watkins, Martyn Brabbins, BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier, Gothic Voices perform Hildegard of Bingen - A feather on the breath of God









Now, Japanese koto music, on Spotify


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## Bourdon

*Gesualdo*

The days that I bought every new CD from the Tallis Scholars are long gone. My taste has changed after listening to "the Clerks group" that I didn't like at first but later became one of my favorite choirs.
This CD with music by Gesualdo is truly a pearl, beautiful mixing of the voices


----------



## Red Terror

Rogerx said:


>


One should hope Khatia stays in that bloody swamp and ceases recording.


----------



## Tero

I have a Vivaldi disc with 8 concerertos, one of which (RV256) seems to have only one recording. The conductor is Aleberto Lizzio, a fake name. See link later. The 4 Seasons is a reasonable effort, from the 80s.





Lizzio:
Alberto Lizzio was a pseudonym invented by record producer and conductor Alfred Scholz and attached to older performances, often conducted by Hans Swarowsky, Milan Horvat, Carl Melles or Scholz himself.[1] These performances were used to put out inexpensive classical recordings for the mass market or for production music.[1]

Biography
Scholz wrote a fictitious biography of Lizzio, claiming he was born in Merano, South Tyrol on 30 May 1926, studied violin, composition and conducting in Milan, Lombardy, and that his second wife, with whom he had a son, died in 1980 in a car accident in which Lizzio was severely injured. The fictitious biography concludes with his death on 22 October 1999, in Dresden.

Haha, Dresden, not Vienna like Vivaldi.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alberto_Lizzio


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras No. 5 & other works

Karita Mattila (soprano)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Britten: Simple Symphony, Op. 4
Britten: Simple Symphony: Playful Pizzicato
Canteloube: Baïlèro (from Chants d'Auvergne)
Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne
Delius: On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: Ritual Fire Dance (from El amor brujo)
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)
Walton: Façade Orchestral Suite No. 1
Walton: Façade Orchestral Suite No. 2
Walton: Popular Song from 'Façade'


----------



## Enthusiast

The Sibelius and the Nielsen violin concertos - both in pretty decent performances. I'm not 100% convinced by virtuoso treatments of the Sibelius (I think the orchestral part is of equal importance) but a characterful performer may be needed for the Nielsen?


----------



## Biwa

Bach: A New Angle (Organ Works) - van Doeselaar, Wiersinga


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Tzimon Barto (piano)

Tzimon Barto's Gothic inflation aims to recreate the spirit of Busoni's opulence rather than his austerity.


----------



## Marinera

CD 7 - J.S. Bach - Motets BWV 225 - BWV 230


----------



## Vasks

*Ziehrer - Overture to "Der Fremdenfuhrer" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Fuchs - Serenade #4 (Ludwig/Naxos)
R. Strauss - Romance in F for Cello & Piano (Schiefen/Arte Nova)
Lehar - Old Viennese Love Waltz (Jurowski/cpo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Violin Concerto/Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Mozart: Flute Quartets. Juliette Hurel & Quatuor Voce. Basically classical 'easy listening' but a fine performance.










Mozart, Brahms: String Quintets. Quatuor Voce & Lise Bethaud. Excellent, especially the Brahms. Recommended.










Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2, Concerto for Orchestra. Tedi Papavrami, Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg & Emmanuel Krivine. I enjoyed the violin concerto; the concerto for orchestra was very well done but I prefer a little more weight.










Bartok: String Quartet No. 1, Schulhoff: 5 Pieces for String Quartet, Janacek, String Quartet No. 2. Quatuor Voce. Really excellent, expecially the Bartok. The three works juxtaposed very well. Fine ensemble work. Recommended.










Beethoven: Symphonies 7 & 8. Jochum, Berlin. (Couldn't find the album cover). Still a favourite set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132011


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Symphonies Nos. 1-9

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner, conductor

1994


----------



## Rogerx

Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

Gigue in C minor
Allemande Grave in F major
Chaconne in F major
Chaconne ou Passacaille
Passacaille in G minor
Prelude in A major
Suite in A major
Suite in D minor
Suite in G minor
Tombeau de M de Blancrocher in F major

BBC Music Magazine May 2018

He's commandeered a Yamaha concert grand and had it regulated in two ways: one nurturing darker and even more rounded sounds to enhance what he perceives to be the music's singing qualities; the other facilitating bright, agile precision…Kolesnikov flips from idiomatic 'clavecinist' to romantic pianist and back in the blink of an eye, sometimes blurring the underlying characteristics of individual dances in his expressive endeavours.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, String Quartet*


----------



## haydnguy

Bantock

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley, conductor

Recorded April 1,2 2003

Front Illustration: The Song of Songs: The Shulamite Maiden by Gustave Moreau (1826-1898)


----------



## Helgi

Two great recordings from the 1950s while working at home today:










*R. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier* _(1956)_
Schwarzkopf & Ludwig
Karajan with Philharmonia Orchestra










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9* _(1958)_
Ferenc Fricsay with Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music of Paul Mealor:









*Now Sleeps The Crimson Petal
She Walks In Beauty
O Vos Omnes
Stabat Mater
Salvator Mundi: Greater Love
Locus Iste
Ave Maria
Ubi Caritas*


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Schoenberg: the Serenade and the Trio ... both major and very rewarding works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Helgi said:


> Two great recordings from the 1950s while working at home today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier* _(1956)_
> Schwarzkopf & Ludwig
> Karajan with Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 9* _(1958)_
> Ferenc Fricsay with Berlin Philharmonic


Indeed.

By the way, that classic *Der Rosenkavalier* sounds incredible in this pressing. Quite the best I've ever heard, and really worth the extra outlay.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD 1


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Bavarian RSO, Haitink.
Another very decent performance in a live recording from this box.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Winner - Choral
Gramophone Awards
1985
Winner - Choral


----------



## Jacck

*Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh*
Evgeny Svetlanov, Bolshoi Theatre

people obsess about the Sheherazade, but RK was primarily an opera composer and his best works are operas.


----------



## Dimace

Tsaraslondon said:


> Indeed.
> 
> By the way, that classic *Der rosemkavalier* sounds incredible in this pressing. Quite* the best I've ever heard,* and really worth the extra outlay.


Elisabeth and not the best doesn't exist. Christa and not the best, also. Recordings like these are an oasis of happiness and hope in the difficult days we are living.


----------



## Dimace

Let us hit the FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFn virus we some music of the extra class! *Haydn, Boccherini, Jaqueline de Pre and Danie in Haydn: Cello Concerto In C / Boccherini: Cello Concerto In B Flat!* Mega rare Israel pressing from 1967 (EMI). Mega rare performance and sound. Jaqueline to her best.









*Stay safe! Stay healthy! Take care of your children and your beloved! Listen all the day long to your music. *


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorák 
Piano Trio in F minor, op.65
Piano Trio in E minor, op.90 "Dumky"









Emanuel Ax 
Young Uck Kim
Yo-Yo Ma*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

This is a really good set
Impressed.


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> Some Schoenberg: the Serenade and the Trio ... both major and very rewarding works.
> 
> View attachment 132018


soooo thumbs up?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some of the most thrilling piano playing I've ever heard. Argerich is one of my favourite pianists.


----------



## Helgi

Tsaraslondon said:


> Indeed.
> 
> By the way, that classic *Der rosemkavalier* sounds incredible in this pressing. Quite the best I've ever heard, and really worth the extra outlay.


Hmm, this looks very tempting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Helgi said:


> Hmm, this looks very tempting.


Honestly, the sound is amazing. In consultation with the original engineer, Christopher Parker, they have slighty adjusted the balance of the Trio and it now sounds much better.

Then there is the luxury presentation. Absolutely worth every penny.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

eljr said:


> Winner - Choral
> Gramophone Awards
> 1985
> Winner - Choral


This performance is downright heavenly, but what the heck is with the terrible distortion on the recording for 1985??? It's almost unlistenable. Still a recording I return to time and time again.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bought and downloaded mp3's from Linn records. Discovered MacMillan after his Stabat Mater some years ago.


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen- (the wonderful) 3rd Symphony...…

Bryden Thomson and the SNO.


----------



## 13hm13

Julius Rietz (1812-1877):
Clarinet Concerto in G minor, op.29, on this CD:


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert: Piano Music for Four Hands
Evgeny Kissin and James Levine


----------



## Joe B

Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in choral works by Manuel Cardoso:


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole/ Violin Concerto in F major, Op. 20/Fantaisie Norvégienne

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)

Granada City Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## 13hm13

Going thru Spohr - Clarinet Concertos 1-4 - Leister on Orfeo (1984 CD release) ... right now, I'm at:

Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra No.2 in E flat major, op.57









Nice, job Orfeo!


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Mozart Arias

Frederica von Stade (soprano), Bas de Jong (clarinet)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Edo de Waart

Mozart: Ecco il punto...Non più di fiori vaghe catene (from La clemenza di Tito)
Mozart: Non so più cosa son, cosa faccio (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Parto, parto, ma tu ben mio (from La Clemenza di Tito)
Mozart: Vedrai, carino (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Voi che sapete (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Rossini: Assisa a' piè d'un salice (from Otello)
Rossini: Nacqui all'affanno, al pianto...Non più mesta (from La Cenerentola)
Rossini: Una voce poco fa (from Il barbiere di Siviglia)


----------



## Rogerx

Franck - Chopin

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise Brillante in C, Op. 3
Franck, C: Cello Sonata in A major
Piazzólla: Le Grand Tango


----------



## Flutter

Well it's a good time to put on "The Plague" (for narrator and orchestra) by Roberto Gerhard


----------



## eljr

Symphony #5


----------



## Rogerx

The French Connection

Debussy: Danses sacrée et profane
Fauré: Dolly Suite, Op. 56
Ibert: Divertissement
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music of Paul Mealor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now Sleeps The Crimson Petal
> She Walks In Beauty
> O Vos Omnes
> Stabat Mater
> Salvator Mundi: Greater Love
> Locus Iste
> Ave Maria
> Ubi Caritas*


you know this is one of my favorites


----------



## Jacck

*Antonín Dvořák - Svatá Ludmila (Saint Ludmilla)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

eljr said:


> soooo thumbs up?


If you are asking, yes! Emphatically. Both great works, lots of pleasure. And the performances are good.


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Franck - Chopin
> 
> Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)
> 
> Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
> Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise Brillante in C, Op. 3
> Franck, C: Cello Sonata in A major
> Piazzólla: Le Grand Tango


Both talented performers but I do feel Franck and Chopin should have at least equal billing - just my old fashioned view I guess.


----------



## Malx

Jean Sibelius, Symphony No 5 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.
Perfect for a frosty morning - I have now joined the throngs working from home.


----------



## Merl

Im still not sure about this set, yet. Although it is immaculately carried off and textures are beautiful there's something a little amiss for me in these recordings. Whether it's the acoustic or Gardiner's slower approach, I don't know, but I just feel there's a hollowness. Dont get me wrong, it's still a fine set, but it's not Sawallisch, and at the moment I prefer Gardiner's ORR set. It doesnt have Dohnanyi's virtuosity and it doesn't have Ticciati's humour and Fleet of foot. I'm still listening to the other disc deeply so I'll be able to say more then.


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> Both talented performers but I do feel Franck and Chopin should have at least equal billing - just my old fashioned view I guess.


That's alright with me Malx, Daniel Barenboim (piano), Jacqueline du Pré (cello) are out of this world but.... I like to explore "new" performances like:Steven Isserlis (cello) & Dénes Várjon (piano)/ Sol Gabetta (cello) & Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete Chamber Music Vol. 3

Works with Wind Instruments

Pierre Fouchenneret, Deborah Nemtanu, Eric Le Sage, Lise Berthaud, François Salque, Florent Pujuila, Joël Lasry

Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120 No. 1
Clarinet Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 120 No. 2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40


----------



## Enthusiast

An all-star cast for Schubert's last quartet. A lovely performance in a work that seems to be more than hard to bring off well.


----------



## chill782002

Strauss - Piano Sonata Op 5

Glenn Gould

Recorded 1982

Written when Strauss was 17 and not his most memorable work although fairly enjoyable. According to the liner notes, this was Gould's last recording.


----------



## Malx

Malx said:


> Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Bavarian RSO, Haitink.
> Another very decent performance in a live recording from this box.
> 
> View attachment 132022


That should be Symphony No 4 - too late to edit original post!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Not sure if this is classical or not, but it doesn't matter...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Turning my attention to the various works of Jean Sibelius - part one this morning through to early afternoon.

_Kullervo_ - symphonic suite for soprano, baritone, male choir and orchestra op.7 [Text: Finnish legends from the _Kalevala_] (1891-92):

***

(*** Performers on this disc: Eeva-Lilsa Saarinen (ms.), Jorma Hynninen (bar.), State Academic Male Choir of the Estonian S.S.R., Helsinki University Male Choir and the Helsinki PO conducted by Paavo Berglund)

_Karelia Suite_ op.11 - three pieces for orchestra arr. from _Karelia: Music for a Lottery Soireé in Aid of Education in the Province of Viipuri_ WoO (1893):










_En Saga_ [_A Fairy Tale_] - tone poem for orchestra op.9 (1892 - rev. 1902):
_Vårsång_ [_Spring Song_] - tone poem for orchestra op.16 (1894 - rev. 1895):










_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - melodrama for narrator, piano, two horns and strings op.15 [Text: Abraham Viktor Rydberg] (1894):
_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - version for orchestra op.15 (1894):










_Lemminkäinen Suite_ for orchestra op.22 (1893-95 - rev. 1897, 1900 and 1939):


----------



## Enthusiast

Kremer again in Schubert's 15th quartet again. But this one is arranged for a larger string ensemble and string quartet. Interesting and there are some lovely moments but I am not generally a fan of chamber music arranged for larger groups.


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)

Anglebert: Cadmus: Overture (after Lully)
Anglebert: Chaconne [from Pièces in C]
Anglebert: Fugue grave
Anglebert: Sarabande: Dieu des Enfers
Anglebert: Variations sur Les Folies d'Espagne in Pièces de clavecin
Balbastre: La Suzanne
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 8ème in B minor: Passacaille
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin IV: Ordre 25ème in E flat major: Les ombres errantes
Duphly: La de Belombre (from Troisième livre de pièces de clavecin)
Duphly: Rondeau: La Pothoüin
Lully: Marche pour la cérémonie des Turcs
Rameau: Gavotte et doubles
Rameau: Le rappel des oiseaux
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Rameau: Suite in E minor: Le Tambourin
Rameau: Viens, hymen (from Les Indes Galantes)
Royer, P: La Marche des Scythes
Royer, P: Premier et deuxième Tambourins (from Premier livre de pièces de clavecin)


----------



## Helgi

More opera for me today - this month's Gramophone has a feature on this recording, so I was curious:










*Puccini: Turandot* _(1973)_
Sutherland, Pavarotti, Caballé et al.
Zubin Mehta with London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 4 (Requiem)" and "Lament for Beowulf":


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentance" and Arvo Part's "Magnificat" and "Nunc Dimittis":


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Slavonic Dances Op.46 & Op.72

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## annaw

The Coffee Cantata is extremely amusing but at the same time so so enjoyable! (I had to make myself a cup of coffee after listening to this  )


----------



## eljr




----------



## Marinera

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Not sure if this is classical or not, but it doesn't matter...


What an unbelievably lovely perfomance, so beautifully sung!

I have a different performance and singer of the same song Alfonsina y el mar ( Alfonsina and the sea) on L'Arpeggiata album Los Pajaros Perdidos.









The album is dedicated to the South American baroque period songs.

From the booklet: "The zamba Alfonsina y el mar was written by the Argentinian composer Ariel Ramírez, who on the advice of his mentor Yupanqui visited the northern and eastern regions of Argentina to study their traditional folk rythms. The text is by his friend the poet Félix Luna. The sings is a tribute to Alfonsina Storni, one of Argentina's most important avant-garde poets and the author of sensational feminist texts, who struggled throughout her life with misfortune and depression."

English translation ( not from the booklet, it's slightly different):

Along the soft sand
that licks the sea
her small tracks
will not return
a lonely path
of sorrow and silence reached
the deep waters
a lonely path
of mute sadness reached
the foam.

God knows what anguish
accompanied you
what ancient pains
silenced your voice
to lie you down
lulled by the song
of the conch shells,
the song the conch sings in the
dark depths of the sea

You go Alfonsina
with your loneliness
What new poems
did you look for?
an ancient voice
of wind and salt
breaks your soul
and is carrying it
and you with it
like a dream, sleeping
Alfonsina dressed in sea.

Five mermaids
will lead you
along paths of algae
and coral
and phosphorescent
seahorses will
prance round your side
and the residents
of the water will soon
play by your side.

Lower the light
a bit more
let me sleep,
nursemaid, in peace
and if he should call
don't ever tell him I am here
tell him I have gone.

You go Alfonsina
with your loneliness
What new poems
did you go seeking?
an ancient voice
of wind and salt
breaks your soul
and is carrying it
and you with it
as in a dream, sleeping
Alfonsina dressed in sea.


----------



## Vasks

*W. A. Mozart - Overture to "La Clemenza di Tito" (Marriner/EMI)
Schubert - Lieder: Du bist du Ruhe, Waldesnacht & Seligkeit (D F-D/EMI)
Mendelssohn - String Symphony #11 (Pople/MHS)*


----------



## Tero

I have assorted versions of Vivaldi bassoon works, two complete sets and single discs. Found this disc of 6 concertos that has 2 of my favorite ones, and RV 483 also being my all time favorite concerto of any sort.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD2


----------



## eljr

CD 2

Winner - Chamber
Gramophone Awards
2000
Winner - Chamber
Best Chamber Music Recording
Grammy Awards
43rd Awards (2000)
Best Chamber Music Recording
Classical Album of the Year
Grammy Awards
43rd Awards (2000)
Classical Album of the Year


----------



## millionrainbows

20th Century Italian Piano Music.


----------



## Rogerx

Eybler: Clarinet Concerto in B flat major/ Hummel, J: Introduction, Theme and Variations in F minor Op. 102/
Krommer: Clarinet Concerto in E flat major Op. 36

Eduard Brunner (Clarinet)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## Enthusiast

Time for something easy - Allegri, including two different versions of the very famous Miserere.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132057


*Amy Beach*
- Sonata in A minor for violin and p
- Romance in A major for violin and piano

*Clara Schumann*
- Three Romances for violin and piano

*Dame Ethel Smyth*
- Sonata in A minor for violin and piano

Tasmin Little, violin
John Lenehan, piano

2019


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## Joachim Raff

A release from former ASV recordings. I tend to struggle with Korngold but i like to revisit his music now and again.


----------



## Marinera

Los Pajaros Perdidos









De Vez En Cuando La Vida - Music by Joan Manuel Serrat, on Spotify


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Creatures of Prometheus, Op. 43

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Despite the use of a modern orchestra (the LSO) these performances were quite revelatory at the time, a sort of precursor to the HIP movement, and still very enjoyable today.


----------



## rice

Tyberg's second symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast

Three Stabat Maters: Pergolesi's, Allessandro Scarlatti's and Haydn's.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sibelius*

violin concerto

Orchestre National de la RTF Zubin Mehta (Filmed Paris 1965)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Rachmaninov, with the Warsaw Philharmonic under Stanislaw Wislocki, is a classic, and deservedly so, but the Tchaikovsky, though not without interest, doesn't really come off. Richter and Karajan seem to be more working against each other than with each other and the result is not quite as thrilling as one might wish. It certainly wouldn't be my favourite recording of the Tchaikovsky, but I would never want to be without the Rachmaninov.


----------



## Enthusiast

The last of Schubert's 15th quartet for me for a while! This one was quite different and well worth hearing. The final movement (I'm still listening to it now!) is great!


----------



## Jacck

Enthusiast said:


> Three Stabat Maters: Pergolesi's, Allessandro Scarlatti's and Haydn's.


I personally think that Domenico wrote the superior Stabat Mater


----------



## Dimace

Today I would like to mention (and close one informational hole in our community) a GREAT Austrian Organist who recently died (2016): *The Herbert Tachezi! * Herbert (I met him once in Wien) was a REAL organ virtuoso and* Bach* expert. Expert in the reality and NOT like hundreds of other ''experts'' Here is playing for us some of his carrier highlights: *Toccata Und Fuge D-moll BWV 565, Präludium Und Fude Es-dur BWV 552, Fantasie Und Fuge G-moll BWV 542, Passacaglia C-moll BWV 582 * A late ETERNA production from 1989. If you like the Father, go and hit this great LP.









_(the recording has made in Dresden Kathedrale. The ambient sound is breath taking)._


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Disc3

What a joy to listen to,starting with BWV542 :angel:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I prefer my Mars to have a bit more aggression and I like my Venus a bit more sensuous, but Saturn is quite inexorable. A good, but not shattering _Planets_.

Thomas Hardy's _Return of the Native_ has always been one of my favourite novels and I've always loved _Egdon Heath_ which is a wonderful evocation of the landscape that is almost a separate character in the novel.


----------



## Jacck

*Iannis Xenakis - Cendrées, for mixed choir and large orchestra*

Chœurs de la Fondation Gulbenkian de Lisbonne
Orchestre National de France
Michel Tabachnik


----------



## Malx

Guillaume De Machaut, Messe de Notre Dame - Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Paul Hillier.
Part of CD 5 from this box set I should visit more often:









Edit - it should be said this is a very fine box - granted there may well be other recordings of many of the works that some would consider more desirable but as a collection this takes some beating - 30 discs and a exceptional accompanying booklet, a great buy if the music suits.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with religious music:

Josquin Desprez, Missa Pange Lingua - Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Super violin concerto from another unsung composer


----------



## Merl

The other disc in this cycle is preferable to me. Listened to it before and its got more vitality. Again, I'm not mad on the acoustic but the performances are better. I'd still rather have many other Schumann cycles but it's a good set, to be sure. Maybe in time I will view it more highly.


----------



## Eramire156

*15 all around*

To celebrate their 15th anniversary the Quatuor Voce recorded Mozart's and Schubert's 15th Quartet, I was unfamiliar with this group til a review brought this release to my attention, now I'm a fan.

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
String Quartet no.15 in D minor

Franz Schubert 
String Quartet no.15 in G major 









Quatuor Voce*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part two for this evening.

_Rakastava_ [_The Beloved_] - cycle of four songs for unaccompanied male choir op.14 [Text: from the Finnish folk poetry collection _Kanteletar_] (1894):
_Hymnus_ - song for unaccompanied male choir op.21 [Text: Fridolf Gustafsson] (1896):
_Kuutamolla_ [_In The Moonlight_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Aino Suonio] (1898):










_Tiera_ for brass and percussion WoO (1898):
_Preludio_ for wind and brass WoO (1899):










_Souda, souda, sinisorsa_ [_Swim, Swim, Duck_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: August Valdemar Forsman-Koskimies] (1899):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.36 [Texts: Ernst Josephson/Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Gustaf Fröding/Josef Julius Wecksell] (1899-1900):










_Laulu Lemminkäiselle_ [_A Song to Lemminkäinen_] for male choir and orchestra op.31 no.1 from _Three Songs for Chorus_ op.31 [Text: Yrjö Weijola] (1895):
_Snöfrid_ - improvisation for speaker, mixed choir and orchestra op.29 [Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1900):










Suite for orchestra from the music for the historical play _Kuningas Kristian II_ by Adolf Paul op.27b (1898):
_Finlandia_ - tone poem for orchestra op.26, arrangement of a piece from _Press Celebrations Music_ WoO (1899 - arr. 1900):


----------



## Manxfeeder

Disk 1 of this boxed set, featuring Allegri's Misere, Lotti's Crucifixus, Josquin's Ave Maria, et cetera.


----------



## Jacck

the last piece today...
*
Leopold Godowsky - Piano Sonata*
Hamelin


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Three Stabat Maters: Pergolesi's, Allessandro Scarlatti's and Haydn's.
> 
> View attachment 132061
> 
> 
> View attachment 132062


Hmm, why didn't I know Haydn had written a Stabat Mater. I have that disc with the Pergolesi & A. Scarlatti, but I have not heard it yet. Now's as good a time as any. Current listening:









*Alessandro Scarlatti*: Gemma Bertagnoli, Sara Mingardo, Rinaldo Alessandrini, Concerto Italiano. My thoughts are with Italy in these trying times. May as well use it as an excuse to explore more Italian composers. I've never heard any of papa Scarlatti's music before. I like it. Heavy, intense, dark Baroque music. Very Italian, like Vivaldi's Stabat Mater on steroids.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Ludwig van Beethoven, Violin Concerto Op 61 - Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Orchestre Deschamps-elysees, Philippe Herreweghe.

Excellent.


----------



## Flutter

*Berg - Kammerkonzert*


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Malx

Sticking with Patricia Kopatchinskaja - this time with Gidon Kremer and the Kremerata Baltica playing Giya Kancheli's 'Twilight' for two violins and chamber orchestra - not mentioned on the cover of the disc.


----------



## Helgi

*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde* _(1952)_
Kathleen Ferrier, Julius Patzak
Bruno Walter with Vienna Philharmonic

Seems that any new recording of DLvdE I listen to becomes one of my favourites, but this one is rather special.


----------



## Alfacharger

Couple of the members of the "New England Six".

Beach










Macdowell


----------



## Malx

Last work tonight sees Patricia Kopatchinskaja demonstrating her versatility and virtousity in Peter Eotvos's 'Seven'.
Streamed in Hi-Res via Qobuz.









It's a pity this disc is a bit pricey at present.


----------



## eljr




----------



## senza sordino

Part one of a three part Shostakovich - a - thon

String Quartets 5, 6, 7 and 8. Plus on the second disk Miaskovsky String Quartet no 13









String Quartets 1, 2, 3 and 4. Plus on the second disk Prokofiev String Quartet no 2









Symphonies 9, 5 and 8. Plus Suite from Hamlet









Jazz Suite no 1, Piano Concerto no 1, Jazz Suite no 2, Tea for Two









Piano Trio no 2, Cello Sonata


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Richard Strauss: Ein Heldenleben and Also Sprach Zarathustra...Haitink conducts the Amsterdam Concertgebouw on vinyl lp.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dulova Harps On

Listening to Suppe's requiem. First time too and i think it's great.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132086


*Felix Mendelssohn*

5 Symphonies
7 Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, conductor

1988


----------



## MusicSybarite

rice said:


> Tyberg's second symphony.


A work very redolent of Bruckner, but nothing wrong with that. A most compelling symphony, really very good.


----------



## premont

Dimace said:


> Today I would like to mention (and close one informational hole in our community) a GREAT Austrian Organist who recently died (2016): *The Herbert Tachezi! * Herbert (I met him once in Wien) was a REAL organ virtuoso and* Bach* expert. Expert in the reality and NOT like hundreds of other ''experts'' Here is playing for us some of his carrier highlights: *Toccata Und Fuge D-moll BWV 565, Präludium Und Fude Es-dur BWV 552, Fantasie Und Fuge G-moll BWV 542, Passacaglia C-moll BWV 582 * A late ETERNA production from 1989. If you like the Father, go and hit this great LP.
> 
> View attachment 132065
> 
> 
> _(the recording has made in Dresden Kathedrale. The ambient sound is breath taking)._


He made two LP's for Eterna/Telefunken with great organ works by Bach. Some of it is rereleased on CD here or rather lossless download:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7963737--bach-toccatas-preludes-fugues

Worth considering is also his recording of the Art of Fugue and the two CDs with European Baroque organ music.


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Kansas City Chorale in choral works by Rene Clausen:


----------



## Rogerx

Aeolian String Quartet performing

Haydn string Quartets

String Quartet in F major, op.50 no.5
String Quartet in D major, op.50 no.6
String Quartet in G major, op.54 no.1


----------



## Rogerx

Miloš: Aranjuez

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)

Falla: El sombrero de tres picos: Danza del molinero (farruca)
Falla: Homenaje a Debussy
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un Gentilhombre
Rodrigo: Invocación y danza

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Presto Recording of the Week
24th February 2014
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2014
Editor's Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2014


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Cello Sonatas

Alexander Chaushian (cello) & Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Borodin: Cello Sonata in B minor
Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40

Classic FM Magazine June 2011

Chausian and Sudbin provide a majestic overview of chamber-style sensitivity. Every phrase is beautifully sculpted, Sudbin subtly tames Rachmaninov's swirling solo line, and Chaushian plays with a bewitching restraint and technical clarity that works wonders, especially in the rarely-heard Borodin Sonata.

Gramophone Magazine August 2011

Chaushian and Sudbin shows that it is actually possible to deliver Rachmaninov's Sonata full-throatedly without making it sound like a piano concerto with cello accompaniment. And they demonstrate equally that Shostakovich's Sonata does not need hysterical exaggeration of its subtexts in order to be richly communicative.

International Record Review May 2011

There is no lack of personality and temperament, and the bigness of [Chaushian's] sound contributes to the music's symphonic aspirations...no one plays these sonatas quite like Russian performers do. Chaushian is no exception, bringing interpretative insight and native soulfulness into play with his technical mastery...His basic sound is appealingly buzzy - that is to say, human.

The Telegraph 18th March 2011

The rarity here is Borodin's Cello Sonata, an early work of charm and vigour, reconstructed in the 20th century and calling for just the sort of adept, imaginative handling it gets here...The playing is of a supreme order and profoundly expressive.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 'Kaddish'** & Dybbuk Suite No. 2*

Michael Wager (speaker), Montserrat Caballé (soprano), **

Günther Theuring (chorus master), Uwe Christian Harrer (chorus master)
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Wiener Jeunesse-Chor, Wiener Sängerknaben
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1977-08-26
Recording Venue: Rheingold-Halle, Mainz

New York Philharmonic*
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1975-04
Recording Venue: CBS-Studios, New York


----------



## Marinera

Café Zimmermann box, disk 4 - J.S. Bach

Concerto for violin in A minor, BWV 1041
Concerto for 2 harpsichords in C major, BWV 1061
Concerto for flute, violin and harpsichord in A minor, BWV 1044
Brandenburg Concerto no. 2 in F major, BWV 1047


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Ashkenazy's second cycle of the Rachmaninov Piano Concertos with Haitink was largely held to be less successful than his first with Previn, escept, that is, for this disc coupling the first with the _Variations on a Theme of Paganini_, which is consistently inspired.


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Metamorphosen, study for 23 solo strings. Herbert von Karajan, strings of the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Helgi

*Mozart: Symphony No. 40*
Furtwängler with Vienna Philharmonic in 1949


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Sangen om korsspindeln_ [_The Fool's Song of the Spider_] - song from the incidental music for the play _Kuningas Kristian II_ op.27, arr. for voice and piano [Text: Adolf Paul] (orig. 1898 - arr. ????):










Symphony no.1 in E-minor op.39 (1898-99 - rev. 1900):
Symphony no.2 in D op.43 (1901-02):










_Five Songs_ for voice and piano op.37 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Zacharias Topelius/Tor Hedberg/Josef Julius Wecksell] (1900-02):










_Impromptu_ for female choir and orchestra op.19 [Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1902 - rev. 1910):










_Six Songs_ for unaccompanied male choir op.18 [Texts: _Kanteletar_/_Kalevala_/Aleksis Kivi] (1893-1901):
_Veljeni vierailla mailla_ [_My Brothers Far Away_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Juhani Aho] (1904):


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Schoenberg and then Haydn's Op 20/3 quartet from the Mosaiques.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Getting an early start on next week's quartet, eh? I like that artwork. I'm going to try and get my hands on the London Haydn Quartet recording in advance.

Current;










*Eduard Tubin*: Symphony No.8. Eduard Tubin, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra

Tubin is growing on me as a symphonist. Certainly one of the better Estonian composers, up there with Arvo Pärt. Excited to explore more of his work. I just got one other disc in this set (symphonies 4 & 9) and yet another on the way.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Arrival

Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 1/ Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

BBC Music Magazine Christmas 2019

In the First, he steers the music's dramatic ebb and flow with total conviction, while also bringing tremendous clarity of fingerwork to its elaborate piano writing. Yannick Nézet-Séguin and the Philadelphia Orchestra are superbly attentive partners…In the Third Trifonov makes light work of the hugely challenging piano part, again driving a clear structural path through the work's expansive and occasionally discursive design.

International Piano January 2020

His performance of the First Concerto, audaciously slow in the central Andante, is less urgently committed than expected, particularly when compared with his 2018 album of the Second and Fourth Concertos. As is now customary, Trifonov chooses the fuller cadenza in No 3, where with muscles bulging and rippling he is let loose with a vengeance. His arrangement of Vocalise is over- laden, but he dazzles in his arrangement of 'The Silver Sleigh Bells' (part one of The Bells choral symphony Op 35) - a burst of joyous brilliance.

Presto Classical October 2019

As on the first leg of his Rachmaninov Journey, Trifonov wears the technical demands of the music so lightly that both concertos feel like chamber-music on the grandest scale rather than virtuosic war-horses - he's every bit as compelling in the role of accompanist as he is when holding the spotlight, and the Philadelphia players (particularly the horns and clarinets) respond in kind. Surely two of the finest accounts of these much-recorded works on disc, and his pair of transcriptions are a treat too.

Katherine Cooper
Sunday Times 27th October 2019

A towering performance to rank with interpretations by Horowitz and Argerich...The Philadelphians' contribution could hardly be grander or more sumptuous.

The Guardian 31st October 2019

His playing is as dazzling as ever, especially in a hell-for-leather account of the First Concerto. But the performance of the Third Concerto is less convincing, not because there is any lack of focus in what Trifonov does, but because his playing never probes beneath of the surface of this endlessly fascinating work.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Two Pianos. John Tilbury, Philip Thomas

This is one of Feldman's more beautiful works, timbrally & harmonically. From 1957, fairly early in his compositional career.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I have that set. Lots of good/interesting stuff on it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Even those who don't normally like Karajan would agree that his recording of Honegger's second and third symphonies is something special, and it has been a prime recommednation for both works ever since its release in 1973.

Here they are coupled to his 1972 recording of Stravinsky's _Concerto for String Orchestra_, not a work I really like or respond to, though it receives a superlative performance here.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I've always been interested in how even Herbie-haters give this issue a thumbs up. It is good but is it really so much better than others, including the complete set by Dutoit?


----------



## Enthusiast

More Schoenberg (I'm going through refresher period of many of my favourites among his works): Erwatung from the first disc and the Variations from the second disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Britten & Mozart: Chamber Works

Heinz Holliger (oboe), András Schiff (piano), Thomas Zehetmair (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Thomas Demenga (cellist)

Britten: Phantasy Quartet for Oboe & String Trio, Op. 2
Britten: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for solo oboe, Op. 49
Britten: Temporal Variations for oboe & piano
Britten: Two Insect Pieces for Oboe and Piano
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F major, K370


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert's Octet - the newish recording by Isabelle Faust and colleagues.


----------



## Bourdon

*J.H.Kapsberger*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## jim prideaux

Exhilarating and vivid.....a revelation!

Nielsen's 3rd is one of my favourite symphonies and yet it is only today that I have heard Bernsteins 1965 performance with the Royal Danish...….


----------



## Rogerx

The English Connection - Works By Vaughan Williams, Elgar, And Tippett

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD3


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Knoxville Summer of 1915 /Essay No.1 & 2/Adagio for strings

Sylvia McNair soprano.

Atalata Smphony Orchestra

Yoel Levi.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte
(Selections) 
Vinyl edition

Daniel Barenboim (piano)


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Just picked this up on sale from HDTracks. Dvorak Overtures by Prague Philharmonia/Jakub Hrusa. Really wonderful sound, as one might expect from a 2018 recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132108


*Richard Strauss*

An Alpine Symphony

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

1981


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to Schoenberg; back to Isabelle Faust: the violin concerto (it's as good as her Berg concerto) and Verklärte Nacht (the chamber version). Then the piano concerto with Uchida.


----------



## Alfacharger

Markus Passion by Johann Georg Röllig...


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Book2


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part four for later.

Violin Concerto in D-minor op.47 (1903-04 - rev. 1905):










_Seven Songs_ for voice and piano op.17 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Karl August Tavaststjerna/Oscar Ivar Levertin/August Valdemar Forsman-Koskimies/Ilmari Calamnius a.k.a. Ilmari Kianto] (1891-1904):
_Les trois soeurs aveurgles_ [_The Three Blind Sisters_] - song from the incidental music for the play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ op.46, arr. for voice and piano [Text: Maurice Maeterlinck] (orig. 1905 - arr. ????):










_Cassazione_ for orchestra op.6 (1904 - rev. 1905):










_Musik zu einer Szene_ for orchestra WoO (1904):
Incidental music for the play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ by Maurice Maeterlinck for orchestra op.46 (1905):










_Pohjolan tytär_ [_Pohjola's Daughter_] - tone poem for orchestra op.49 (1903-06):


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Marinera

Utopia Triumphans 
Paul van Nevel & Huelgas Ensemble









Buonamente performed by Helianthus Ensemble, Laura Pontecorvo.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132113


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Divertimento in E flat major, K 563
String Trio in G major, Allegro fragment

Henning Kraggerud, violin
Lars Anders Tomter, viola
Christoph Richter, cello

2011


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Requiem


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartets 3, 4 and 5 - first spin from a set I had been looking for for years and found the other day in a charity shop. Dirt cheap, too. Really really good!


----------



## WildThing

*Edward Elgar - The Dream of Gerontius

John Barbirolli: Hallé Orchestra and Choir, Sheffield Philharmonic Chorus, Ambrosian Singers*


----------



## Jacck

*Leopold Godowsky ‒ Java Suite*
Esther Budiardjo


----------



## Tsaraslondon

WildThing said:


> *Edward Elgar - The Dream of Gerontius
> 
> John Barbirolli: Hallé Orchestra and Choir, Sheffield Philharmonic Chorus, Ambrosian Singers*


I listened to this again myself only a few weeks ago. Dame Janet really is sublime in it.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132127


*Clara Schumann*
- Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Fanny Mendelssohn*
- Piano Trio in D minor, op. 11

The Dartington Piano Trio

1989, reissued 2001


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 7

Hermann Scherchen / Toronto Symphony Orchestra

Live recording - Massey Hall, Toronto, April 25, 1965

Most conductors slow down as they get older...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132129


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonata No. 1 in G minor, BWV 1001
Partita No. 1 in B minor, BWV 1002
Sonata No. 2 in A minor, BWV 1003

Hilary Hahn, violin

2018


----------



## DavidA

The great Octet written by a teenager

What a line-up:

'For sheer breathtaking brilliance, utter ease and naturalness of phrasing, and magical control of timbre, this performance is unique and unrivalled. I guarantee that when you have played it once, you will not believe your ears and will want to start right again at the beginning. Mono or stereo, beg, borrow, or better still buy, for there has never been anything like this before in recorded chamber music.' Denis Stevens (11/62)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianosonatas KV.330,332,333


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Alexander Scriabin*: Piano Sonata No.3 in F-sharp minor, op.23; Piano Sonata No.4 in F-sharp major, op.30; 4 Morceaux, op.56; 2 Danses, op.73; 2 Poèmes, op.32. Vladimir Ashkenazy

The two sonatas are sisters, sharing thematic material, and two sides of the same coin. They are two of Scriabin's greatest sonatas, along with the 5th, and the "masses". The shorter pieces are pure, distilled Romanticism. Reading about how the young Morton Feldman was deeply inspired by Scriabin's music has sort of revitalized my interest in this incredible music. I have a Decca disc of Sviatoslav Richter playing Scriabin that I will likely listen to soon. I also must make it a point to get one of Vladimir Sofronitsky's Scriabin discs, ASAP. The father of all Scriabin pianists on record.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-5th Symphony

Jansons and the Oslo P.O.


----------



## Rambler

*Dances - Benjamin Grosvenor * on Decca














A selection of dance inspired piano pieces played by Benjamin Grosvernor.
From Bach to Gould.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bach - St. John Passion*
Eugen Jochum/RCO; Haefliger, Giebel, Berry, et al. (soloists)

How humanity can create things like this is beyond me. I just sit back, marvel, ponder, and cry. Anyone who says modern-style performances of Bach are not dramatic needs to listen to this one.


----------



## Tristan

I'm still not 100% sure I want to keep my Qobuz subscription, but I love being able to listen to new releases in hi-res. Right now listening to:

*Dvořák *- Requiem, Op. 89


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Musical Offering & Canons* Gottfried Von Der Goltz; Karl Kaiser; Ekkehard Weber; Michael Behringer on hanssler
View attachment 132134

View attachment 132135


This disc I suppose represents Bach at his driest. As such it perhaps wouldn't make a good introduction to the composer for novices. It demonstrates a certain obsessively learned streak in Bach's personality. But for me it is strangely compelling.


----------



## haydnguy

Bantock

1) Sappho - (Prelude and Nine Fragments for mezzo-soprano and orchestra)
2) Sapphic Poem - (for cello and orchestra)

Susan Bickley, mezzo-soprano
Julian Lloyd Webber, cello

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Mike David, Leader
Vernon Handley, conductor


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 2*

Nicely done, but the orchestral playing is more laid back/underpowered than I'm used to.


----------



## Rambler

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: Die Israeliten in der Wuste* Salzburger Hofmusik conducted by Wolfgang Brunner on CPO
View attachment 132139


An oratorio by CPE Bach.

It's perhaps unfortunate Bach composed in the transition from the baroque to classical styles. He today is overshadowed by his father's music, and by the classical masters of Haydn and Mozart.

This oratorio is full of interesting music, which I can respect. That's true of all CPE Bach's music I have heard. But I can't say I 'love' his works. I 'love' many of his fathers works, as I do so many of Haydn's and particularly Mozart's compositions.

In many ways the transition from baroque to classical seems lacking master works. Whereas the transition from classical to romantic music is packed full of master works.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132140


*Richard Strauss*

Also sprach Zarathustra, op. 30
Tod und Verklärung, op. 24
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, op. 28
Salomes Tanz der sieben Schleier, op. 54

Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

2019


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Some of my favorite Grieg by Barbirolli on Mercury lp.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

I just love the sound of Lim's Yamaha; and her virtuoso playing; and her performing these sonatas 32 minutes faster than Brautigam and 57 minutes faster than Schnabel.
(and 1 hour 58 mins. faster than Barenboims DG effort)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132145


*Edvard Grieg*

Peer Gynt

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra 
Paavo Järvi, conductor

2006


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Four Impromptus, D.90; Four Impromptus, D.935 (digital)
Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Rogerx

*Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky Born 21 March 1839 – 28 March [O.S. 16 March] 1881)*



Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Elena Zaremba (mezzo-soprano)

Berlin Philharmonic, Claudio Abbado

A Night on the Bare Mountain
Joshua
Oedipus in Athens - Chorus of People in the Temple


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Dvorak-5th Symphony
> 
> Jansons and the Oslo P.O.


Again to start the day...….

As I have frequently mentioned before...…..the final movement of this symphony in particular is wonderful and in this performance there is a clear reminder that Dvorak as a symphonist is not just about 7-9!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1 - 3

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Repress from 1970 to 1972.
Sleeve notes in German, English and French.


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 132129
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Sonata No. 1 in G minor, BWV 1001
> Partita No. 1 in B minor, BWV 1002
> Sonata No. 2 in A minor, BWV 1003
> 
> Hilary Hahn, violin
> 
> 2018





haydnguy said:


> Bantock
> 
> 1) Sappho - (Prelude and Nine Fragments for mezzo-soprano and orchestra)
> 2) Sapphic Poem - (for cello and orchestra)
> 
> Susan Bickley, mezzo-soprano
> Julian Lloyd Webber, cello
> 
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Mike David, Leader
> Vernon Handley, conductor





Itullian said:


>


Some excellent recordings I picked up from the many I have seen today morning. The Wigmore Hall especially brought to me some good memories. Very nice!


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Gayane Suite/ Spartacus - Excerpts from the ballet

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Yuri Temirkanov.
Vinyl edition


----------



## Dimace

More *Greatest* against the FFFFFFFn virus! *Wilhelm and Edwin* are destroying the competition with their *5th Piano Concerto.* Super, recording from 1953 (Electrola - Germany)Affordable, quality LP for Beethoven's fans. (this means for everyone of us).


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Requiem, Biblical Songs & Te Deum

Ailyn Pérez, Christianne Stotijn, Michael Spyres, Jan Martínik, Kateřina Kněžíková, Svatopluk Sem; Czech Philharmonic, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Jiří Bělohlávek.

• Both the Biblical Songs and Te Deum are new additions to the Decca catalogue • Live recordings, featuring a stellar line up of soloists

• This release concludes the series of Jiří Bělohlávek's last recordings of Czech masterworks for Decca Classics before he sadly passed away in 2017

"The Czech Philharmonic give their collective all; with the best sound Decca has yet achieved at the Rudolfinum, this can be placed next to Charles Mackerras as the finest modern Asrael." BBC Music Magazine, Orchestral Choice ★★★★★


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Beethoven: Adelaide, Op. 46
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the distant beloved), Op. 98
Beethoven: An die Geliebte, WoO 140
Beethoven: An die Hoffnung, Op 32
Beethoven: An die Hoffnung, Op. 94
Beethoven: Das Liedchen von der Ruhe, Op. 52 No. 3
Beethoven: Der Liebende, WoO 139
Beethoven: Klage, WoO 113
Beethoven: Lied aus der Ferne, WoO 137
Beethoven: Lieder von Gellert (6), Op. 48
Beethoven: Maigesang, Op. 52 No. 4
Beethoven: Resignation, WoO 149
Beethoven: Wonne der Wehmut, Op. 83 No. 1


----------



## Enthusiast

I love the Bartok quartets but listening to several of them in one sitting is not something I do often. They are too intense. But yesterday I listened to 3, 4 and 5 in one sitting and this morning the remaining 1, 2 and 6. It's not that these accounts lack intensity - they do not - but they are just so compelling.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Igor Stravinsky*: Duo Concertant. Jennifer Frautschi, Jeremy Denk.

First listen to this work. Really interesting, quite different from anything I've ever heard from Stravinsky.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Requiem by Berlioz. I guess I've overseen this composer. Only have Harold in Italy in my CD collection...I used to think he was a one hit wonder. I was wrong about that


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark', etc.

Quatuor Ebène

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major


----------



## eljr




----------



## Tero




----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD4


----------



## Enthusiast

I would have continued with the Tatrai Quartet - I have a few of their Haydn records but not of the "Sun Quartets". This one is good, though.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Helgi

Been listening to Joan Sutherland in the car over the past few days, The Art of the Prima Donna:


----------



## Malx

Streamed via Qobuz:
Dvorak Symphony No 3 - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.

Mmm. I am a little underwhelmed by this performance, nothing wrong with the playing as such but it just didn't seem to take off for me - a lack of passion perhaps.
I dipped into my recording by N Jarvi with the SNO and confirmed my preference for the older recording.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Judith

Cheering myself up by listening to 

Beethoven Symphony no 7
ASMF
Joshua Bell

Lovely, delightful and fresh sounding


----------



## sbmonty

Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 then Haydn: String Quartet No. 26


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Great Organ mass


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.3 in C op.52 (1906-07):










_Isänmaalle_ [_To the Fatherland_] - song for unaccompanied mixed choir - arr. for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Paavo Cajander] (orig. 1900 - arr. 1908):










Incidental music for the play _Svanevit_ [_Swanwhite_] by August Strindberg for orchestra op.54 (1908):



_Five Christmas Songs_ for voice and piano op.1 [Texts: Zachris Topelius/Vilkku Joukahainen] (1895-1909 - two songs rev. 1913):
_Hymn to Thaïs_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Arthur Hjalmar Travers-Borgström] (1909):
_Eight Songs_ for voice and piano op.57 [Texts: Ernst Josephson] (1909):










String Quartet no.4 [_Voces intimae_] in D-minor op.56 (1909):


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel - Piano Music for Four Hands

Louis Lortie, Hélène Mercier (piano)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Magnificent performance of Raff's Cello Concerto


----------



## Vasks

*Moniuszko - Overture to "Flis" (Satanowski/cpo)
Chopin - Waltzes (3), Op. 34 (Rubinstein/RCA)
Karlowicz - Lithuanian Rhapsody (Tortelier/Chandos)
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 (Edinger/Thorofon)*


----------



## eljr

#3


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn - the first three London symphonies (93 - 95) from this wonderful set.


----------



## Helgi

*R. Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder*
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf
István Kertész with Berlin Philharmonic

*Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra*
István Kertész with Berlin Philharmonic

Both recorded in 1962 at the Salzburg festival.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Streamed via Qobuz:
> Dvorak Symphony No 3 - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.
> 
> Mmm. I am a little underwhelmed by this performance, nothing wrong with the playing as such but it just didn't seem to take off for me - a lack of passion perhaps.
> I dipped into my recording by N Jarvi with the SNO and confirmed my preference for the older recording.
> 
> View attachment 132155


Can only agree with you......It was the Jarvi Chandos recording of the 3rd that initially revealed to me just how under appreciated the 3rd has been. Jarvi finds the mystery and wonder in the central slower movement in particular.

coincidence...….just listened to the 4th and 5th from the Belohlavek cycle!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Schoenberg*: Piano Concerto, op.42. Emanuel Ax, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Philharmonia Orchestra

A good recording of this challenging work, soloist, conductor and orchestra all seem up to the considerable demands of the piece. It's interesting returning to late Schoenberg after spending so much time with later composers. I still find his music quite opaque, multifaceted, and challenging, but that's what I love it for. I really want to hear that new recording with Isabelle Faust recording the VC.


----------



## Rogerx

_The Great Organ of Saint Eustache,_ Paris

Jean Victor Arthur Guillou (organ)

Bach, J S: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV565
Grigny: Récit de tierce en taille
Guillou: Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire
Liszt: Prelude & Fugue on B-A-C-H, S260
Mozart: Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608
Widor: Organ Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42 No. 1


----------



## Itullian

Opus 17


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132163


*Serge Prokofiev*

Symphonies Nos. 1-7

Gürzenich-Orchester Köln 
Dmitrij Kitajenko, conductor

recorded 2005-2007, this box set issued 2015


----------



## Enthusiast

Probably not among the masterworks but fine music by Bartok for all that.


----------



## Kollwitz

Alberic Magnard's Fourth Symphony - Ossonce and the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra. Saw Magnard described as a French Bruckner in another thread and thought that, as both a Francophile and Brucknerian, I should check him out. Very glad I did, so far.


----------



## Malx

The new edition of the BBC music magazine's cover disc is of works by Villa Lobos - a composer I haven't really investigated at all.
I have to say I was impressed by the tone poem 'Uirapuru' and the 'Choros Nos 8 & 10'. The other significant piece on the disc is the Symphony No 9 which is playing as I type.
All items recorded live at the Barbican Hall played by the BBC SO conducted by Sakari Oramo, with Kathryn Stott featured in Choros No 8.

Does anyone know if the box below is any good, or indeed have any suggestions for other recordings I should investigate. The guitar music is not a priority for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part six for tonight.

Symphony no.4 in A-minor op.63 (1910-11):










Four pieces for orchestra arranged from the incidental music to the play _Kuolema_ [_Death_] by Arvid Järnefelt op.44 and op.62 (orig. 1903 - arr. 1904, 1906 and 1911):










_Arioso_ - song for voice and piano op.3 [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1911):



_Wedding March_ for orchestra from the incidental music for the play _Die Sprache der Vogel_ [_The Language of the Birds_] by Adolf Paul WoO (1911):










_Rakastava_ [_The Beloved_] cycle of four songs for unaccompanied male choir WoO, arr. as a three-part suite for orchestra op.14 (orig. 1894 - arr. 1911 and rev. 1912):
_Scènes historiques I_ op.25 - arrangement for orchestra of three pieces from _Press Celebrations Music_ WoO (orig. 1899 - arr. 1911):
_Scènes historiques II_ - three pieces for orchestra op.66 (1912):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Crespin's recordings of _Shéhérazade_ and _Les Nuits d'été_ need no introduction from me and I definitely consider the Ravel at least one of the greatest in the catalogue. I'm not so sure, though, about the Berlioz. Fuller review on my bog if anyone's interested.










Now here's a rarity. The _Jour de fête suisse_ and _Radio-panoramique_ are Honegger in a delightfully lighter vein. _Le cantique des cantiques_, which features a prominent part for the Ondes Martenot, more serious. I enjoyed all three works very much.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Helgi said:


> *R. Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder*
> Elisabeth Schwarzkopf
> István Kertész with Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> *Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra*
> István Kertész with Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> Both recorded in 1962 at the Salzburg festival.


I don't know this Schwarzkopf version of the _Vier letzte Lieder_. I only have her studio preformances under Ackermann and Szell and a live account with Karajan. How does it compare?


----------



## Jacck

*Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea" *
Herbert von Karajan

a "Mahlerian" version of a Monteverdi opera, because Karajan uses full modern orchestra, and not some small period ensemble. Some people consider it a travesty, I personally love it. This is simply an amazing opera. Monteverdi was a master of expressing emotions like only a few opera composers in history. Listening to this opera is always a special treat for me (this was my third time)


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> The new edition of the BBC music magazine's cover disc is of works by Villa Lobos - a composer I haven't really investigated at all.
> I have to say I was impressed by the tone poem 'Uirapuru' and the 'Choros Nos 8 & 10'. The other significant piece on the disc is the Symphony No 9 which is playing as I type.
> All items recorded live at the Barbican Hall played by the BBC SO conducted by Sakari Oramo, with Kathryn Stott featured in Choros No 8.
> 
> Does anyone know if the box below is any good, or indeed have any suggestions for other recordings I should investigate. The guitar music is not a priority for me.
> 
> View attachment 132167


I have a big soft spot for Villa Lobos. I'm not sure that we get a lot of choice for many of his works. I have heard the set you pictured and found it good. The Batiz RPO set of the Bachianas is a lot cheaper and perfectly serviceable. One or other of these might be a good starting point. It is not demanding music and you should get quite a good idea how much of it you want once you have digested the Bachianas and the Choros. Some of the symphonies are very good examples of his art. The Forest of the Amazon is a bigger work and quite mixed - some is lovely but there are also moments that take some getting used to as they can seem rather kitschy - as can much VL until you have discovered that it is not really kitschy at all! Confused? Dip your toe in. There are many big rewards.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Rossini to end my listening day.


----------



## Helgi

Tsaraslondon said:


> I don't know this Schwarzkopf version of the _Vier letzte Lieder_. I only have her studio preformances under Ackermann and Szell and a live account with Karajan. How does it compare?


It's more intense than the studio recording with Szell (haven't heard the others), and more energetic than any other performance I've heard of these songs. This was recorded only two days after the death of Hermann Hesse, which may have had something to do with it.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Paul Creston: Symphonies 1-3. Kuchar, National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine. I listened to the second symphony for Saturday Symphony and then promptly put on the first and second. I has been years since I listened to Creston. My bad. These are excellent entertaining works, and Kuchar delivers an energetic performance.










Dussek: Piano Concerto , Chamber Works. Alexi Lubimov, Olga Pashchenko, Fininsh Baroque. Charming works with romantic touches.Very well performed.










Beethoven, Bridge, Chin. Esme Quartet. An unusual combination of Beethoven's First, Bridge's Noveletten and Chin's Parametstrings for Magnetic Tape and Quartet (Originally commissioned by Kronos) performed by this young Korean group. Fine performances. I'll have to revisit the Chin more. I especially liked the Bridge piece.










Bach: Concertos for 2 Harpsichords. Olivier Fortin, Emmanuel Frankenberg & Ensemble Masques. Excellent performances.










Schumann, Brahms: Symphony No. 1 Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic. Live recording from 2014. Taking advantage of the Berlin Digital Concert Hall free offer. Nice, standardish performance.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Eduard Tubin*: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Neeme Järvi, Swedish RSO

An epic, adventurous symphony of a "heroic" nature. It reminds me almost of Sibelius' 5th, but perhaps more militaristic, lots of alla marcia, lots of drums in the finale. Could surely be criticized as bombastic by someone less sympathetic to the composer's idiom. I find it very enjoyable. I'll listen to the 8th symphony one more time and then branch out into my other Tubin disc, which I just got, with symphonies 4 & 9, on BIS from the same series, w/ Järvi the elder conducting.


----------



## D Smith

Malx said:


> The new edition of the BBC music magazine's cover disc is of works by Villa Lobos - a composer I haven't really investigated at all.
> I have to say I was impressed by the tone poem 'Uirapuru' and the 'Choros Nos 8 & 10'. The other significant piece on the disc is the Symphony No 9 which is playing as I type.
> All items recorded live at the Barbican Hall played by the BBC SO conducted by Sakari Oramo, with Kathryn Stott featured in Choros No 8.
> 
> Does anyone know if the box below is any good, or indeed have any suggestions for other recordings I should investigate. The guitar music is not a priority for me.


@ Malx. I can recommend Villa-Lobos' String Quartets in this set by Cuarteto Latinamericano. Engaging and well worth listening to.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Helgi said:


> It's more intense than the studio recording with Szell (haven't heard the others), and more energetic than any other performance I've heard of these songs. This was recorded only two days after the death of Hermann Hesse, which may have had something to do with it.


I'm not sure if intense is how I want my _Vier letzte Lieder_. Karajan's speeds in the live account are a bit fast for me. The Szell is my favourite for its wonderful autumnal glow, its calm acceptance of approaching death.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

I love the Polish Piano School. Great all around quality.

*Karol Szymanowski is a GREAT pianist and a very good composer.* Here we have the 1st & the 2nd Piano Sonatas from him, performed from his compatriot *Andrzej Stefański.* I like this LP both as music quality and piano interpretation. An original Melodia (USSR) release, but this LP is coming from the* Wifon of Poland (1983)* If you like the romantic style sonatas, you will love this one. If you don't, buy it just to see what is the meaning of the words ''very serious pianist''. Andrzej is eating the 95% of todays pianists for breakfast. And he isn't famous or big name. He knows ONLY how to play the ffffn PIANO. Nothing more or less…


----------



## Dimace

Tsaraslondon said:


> I'm not sure if intense is how I want my _Vier letzte Lieder_. Karajan's speeds in the live account are a bit fast for me. The Szell is my favourite for its wonderful autumnal glow,* its calm acceptance of approaching death.*


Excellent! That's it! Exactly what Kurt & Jessye taught the world in Leipzig. Everything else (or more) is too much...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dimace said:


> Excellent! That's it! Exactly what Kurt & Jessye taught the world in Leipzig. Everything else (or more) is too much...


Well I'll admit that it is there in the wonderful Jessye/Masur recording (though Masur's tempi are just _too_ slow for my taste, but I venture to sugest that Schwarzkopf and Szell had already taught the world that several years earlier.

:tiphat:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Brahmsian Colors

An enjoyable period collection from Harmonia Mundi on lp.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132173


*George Philipp Telemann*

Complete Tafelmusik / Musique de Table

Musica Amphion
Pieter-Jan Belder, conductor

2004, reissued 2014


----------



## Helgi

Tsaraslondon said:


> I'm not sure if intense is how I want my _Vier letzte Lieder_. Karajan's speeds in the live account are a bit fast for me. The Szell is my favourite for its wonderful autumnal glow, its calm acceptance of approaching death.


By intense I mean mostly emotional intensity, a sense of desperation even. The Szell recording is arguably more beautiful and the sound is much better - the Salzburg one sounds a little like it was recorded from behind the stage 

The Jessye/Masur is another favourite of mine. Are there others I need to be aware of?


----------



## Malx

Suk, Asrael - Czech PO, Sir Charles Mackerras & Jiri Belohlavek

I streamed this recording and Belohlavek's recent recording of the same work, I believe Mackerras seems to get into the soul of the piece a little better, but to be fair had I not heard his recording I would have been very happy with Belohlavek's.


----------



## flamencosketches

All this Strauss/VLL talk...










*Richard Strauss*: Vier letzte Lieder, Metamorphosen. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, w/ Gundula Janowitz

I have this as well as the Jessye Norman/Mazur/Leipzig recording for the last songs, but I prefer this one. I reckon there is may be depth to the Norman/Mazur though and perhaps I like the Janowitz/Karajan better only for superficial reasons. My appreciation for this work is a new thing. Now I am curious to hear the Schwartzkopf/Szell, too...

As for the Metamorphosen, it's a powerful work, a late masterpiece. I believe he was 80 years old when he wrote it. I want to hear more Strauss. I've enjoyed everything that I've heard.


----------



## starthrower

No.6 "Tragic"
Live recording 1991

I think I'm just going play Mahler symphonies for the next year or so until the madness is over with.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> No.6 "Tragic"
> Live recording 1991
> 
> I think I'm just going play Mahler symphonies for the next year or so until the madness is over with.


That sounds like a great idea. I might listen to the 9th tomorrow. Or the 6th.


----------



## Malx

For the birthday boy:
Mussorgsky, Boris Godunov (Prologue & Act I) - Boris Christoff, Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Andre Cluytens.

I also have the Abbado recording but this is the one I return to most often.


----------



## Itullian

Live from the 1983 Ravinia Festival


----------



## jim prideaux

Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orch.

Bartok-Hungarian Peasant songs, Hungarian Sketches, Roumanian Folk Dances, Dances of Transylvaia, Roumanian Dance, The Miraculous Mandarin.


----------



## Helgi

Continuing along on der Strausswagen, now on DCH:









*R. Strauss: Don Juan; Tod und Verklärung*
K. Petrenko with Berlin Philharmonic

Daishin Kashimoto adds so much to these concerts, I love watching him play.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orch.
> 
> Bartok-Hungarian Peasant songs, Hungarian Sketches, Roumanian Folk Dances, Dances of Transylvaia, Roumanian Dance, The Miraculous Mandarin.


I took that disc down from the shelves earlier today but haven't got around to playing yet - tomorrow seems likely now.
My memory suggests it is a disc to look forward to.


----------



## Malx

Last piece tonight, for the Saturday Symphony:

Paul Creston, Symphony No 2 - National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine, Theodore Kuchar.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Helgi said:


> By intense I mean mostly emotional intensity, a sense of desperation even. The Szell recording is arguably more beautiful and the sound is much better - the Salzburg one sounds a little like it was recorded from behind the stage
> 
> The Jessye/Masur is another favourite of mine. Are there others I need to be aware of?


I'd say Popp/Tennstedt definitely. I also like Fleming's second recording with Thielemann.

Janowitz/Karajan is very beautiful and is a first choice for many, but I don't listen to it that often. It seems to me that they miss the deeper meaning of the songs (these are Lieder after all, not mere vocalises). I suppose it depends on your priorities.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> All this Strauss/VLL talk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Richard Strauss*: Vier letzte Lieder, Metamorphosen. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, w/ Gundula Janowitz
> 
> I have this as well as the Jessye Norman/Mazur/Leipzig recording for the last songs, but I prefer this one. I reckon there is may be depth to the Norman/Mazur though and perhaps I like the Janowitz/Karajan better only for superficial reasons. My appreciation for this work is a new thing. Now I am curious to hear the Schwartzkopf/Szell, too...
> 
> As for the Metamorphosen, it's a powerful work, a late masterpiece. I believe he was 80 years old when he wrote it. I want to hear more Strauss. I've enjoyed everything that I've heard.


I have this disc of course, but I listen to it less than Schwarzkopf/Szell who for me get closer to the heart of the songs. Janowitz/Karajan is headily beautiful but I think there's a great deal more to the songs than that.


----------



## D Smith

Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov. Galina Vishnevskaya, Ludovic Spiess, Martti Talvela, Alexei Maslennikov, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Conductor: Herbert von Karajan Orchestra/Ensemble: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. Happy Birthday Modest!


----------



## MusicSybarite

flamencosketches said:


> *Eduard Tubin*: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Neeme Järvi, Swedish RSO
> 
> An epic, adventurous symphony of a "heroic" nature. It reminds me almost of Sibelius' 5th, but perhaps more militaristic, lots of alla marcia, lots of drums in the finale. Could surely be criticized as bombastic by someone less sympathetic to the composer's idiom. I find it very enjoyable. I'll listen to the 8th symphony one more time and then branch out into my other Tubin disc, which I just got, with symphonies 4 & 9, on BIS from the same series, w/ Järvi the elder conducting.


A stirring work indeed. The 1st movement is particularly memorable and great. I hope you check his epic Symphony No. 2 _Legendaire_ at some point.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fharpo-di-lasso
Prolongati Sunt Dies Mei by Orlando di Lasso. This is my little Cubase project. It's a 6 voice motet in 3 parts that I programmed for 3 harps and threw in some mp3's that came with my Norwegian bird book. Today I learned how to program a tempo track, and tried some ritardandos in endings. Kind of happy with it, so long as somebody hears it


----------



## flamencosketches

MusicSybarite said:


> A stirring work indeed. The 1st movement is particularly memorable and great. I hope you check his epic Symphony No. 2 _Legendaire_ at some point.


Well, I ordered the disc with symphonies 2 & 6 from the same series, so whenever that gets to me I will be spending some time with it, for sure.

Currently:










*Frédéric Chopin*: Nocturnes, op.9, op.15, op.27. Vlado Perlemuter

Perlemuter was age 80 when he recorded these, and maybe his skill wasn't all that it used to be in the 1920s when he was studying with Maurice Ravel. But one still gets the sense of a legendary artist at work, delivering something unique. Much less contrapuntal than some, especially in the op.27 nocturnes. Worthy purchase for three dollars at the local record shop. I like the sound on these old Nimbus CDs. I want to find more of Perlemuter's recordings on Nimbus from his old age.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Easter & Ascension Oratorios

Arleen Auger, Costanza Cuccaro, Julia Hamari, Mechthild Georg, Adalbert Kraus, Philippe Huttenlocher, Andreas Schmidt

Gächinger Kantorei, Stuttgart Choir, Stuttgart Bach Collegium Orchestra, Kammerorchester Heilbronn, Helmuth Rilling


----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Departure

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/ Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40

Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## senza sordino

More Shostakovich

String Quartets 9, 10, 11 and 12, and as a bonus on disk two Weinberg String Quartet no 6









String Quartets 13, 14 and 15, with Schnittke String Quartet no 3. Shostakovich's String Quartets got very bleak and full of despair as he aged and wrote more. 









Symphonies 1 and 3. His first symphony is really good, very enjoyable 









Symphonies 4 and 11









Cello Concerti 1 and 2


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - Overtures

Cappella Coloniensia, Hans Martin Linde

Telemann: Overture (Suite) TWV 55:C3 in C major for wind, strings & b.c. 'Hamburger Ebb und Fluth' ('Wassermusik')
Telemann: Overture (Suite) TWV 55:F11 in F major for 4 horns, 2 oboes, 2 violins & b.c. 'Alster'
Telemann: Overture in E minor TWV55:e5


----------



## Rogerx

Hotteterre, Jean & Jacques-Martin: Suites, Sonatas and Other Pieces

Ensemble Le Berger Fortune


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Trios

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello)

Divertimento (Piano Trio) in B flat, K254
Piano Trio No. 1 in G major, K496
Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K502
Piano Trio No. 4 in E major K542
Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K548
Piano Trio No. 6 in G major K564


----------



## Malx

Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin (complete ballet) - Budapest Festival Orchestra, Ivan Fischer.
Followed by the same piece from the Chicago SO & Pierre Boulez (streamed).

Is the Fischer performance just a little too civilised for such a scenario?
I tried the Boulez and thought it a little better but maybe I am looking for a recording that exists in my mind rather than on disc.
I still enjoyed them both.....


----------



## Helgi

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61*
Yehudi Menuhin
Wilhelm Furtwängler with Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Recorded in 1947


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some of the fillers for the Mackerras Jánaček opera sets.

*The Cunning Little Vixen* - Orchestral suite
*Jenůfa* - Jealousy Overture

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras

*Capriccio*, for piano (left hand) and wind instruments
*Concertino* for piano and chamber ensemble

Paul Crossley (piano), members of the London Sinfonietta - David Atherton

*Lachian Dances*

London Philharmonic Orchestra - François Huybrechts

The trouble with fill-ups on opera sets is I rarely listen to them. If I've been listening to the opera, I'm quite happy to stop listening when it finishes and then I forget about them so rarely pick them out to listen to them separately. Trying to repair that omission today.


----------



## Jacck

Tsaraslondon said:


> Some of the fillers for the Mackerras Jánaček opera sets.
> 
> *The Cunning Little Vixen* - Orchestral suite
> *Jenůfa* - Jealousy Overture
> 
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras.


Incidentally, I have been listening the The Cunning Little Vixen yesterday. What an amazing opera and orchestration.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Jacck said:


> Incidentally, I have been listening the The Cunning Little Vixen yesterday. What an amazing opera and orchestration.


It's a gorgeous score. Which recording did you listen to?


----------



## Jacck

Tsaraslondon said:


> It's a gorgeous score. Which recording did you listen to?


Bohumil Gregor. 
https://www.allmusic.com/album/janácek-the-cunning-little-vixen-mw0001797973


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part seven for this morning.

_Barden_ [_The Bard_] - tone poem for orchestra op.64 (1913):










_Two Serenades_ for violin and orchestra op.69 (1912 and 1913):










_Luonnotar_ - tone poem for voice for voice and orchestra op.70 [Text: Finnish legend from the _Kalevala_] (1913):










Incidental music for the tragic pantomime _Scaramouche_ by Poul Knudsen for orchestra op.71 (1913):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Jacck said:


> Bohumil Gregor.
> https://www.allmusic.com/album/janácek-the-cunning-little-vixen-mw0001797973


I don't know that one. The Mackerras is magical and has the lovely Lucia Popp as the vixen.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Immortal Beloved: Beethoven Arias

Chen Reiss (soprano), Oliver Wass (harp)

Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr

Beethoven: Ah! Perfido, Op. 65
Beethoven: Egmont Incidental Music, Op. 84
Beethoven: Es blüht eine Blume im Garten mein (from Leonore Prohaska)
Beethoven: Fliesse, Wonnezähren, fliesse! (from Cantata on the Accession of Emperor Leopold II, WoO 88)
Beethoven: No, non turbati, WoO 92a
Beethoven: O wär' ich schon mit dir vereint (from Fidelio)
Beethoven: Primo amore, piacer del ciel, WoO 92 (Erste Liebe, Himmelslust)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: String Quintet No.6 in E-flat major, K614. Amadeus Quartet + Cecil Aronowitz on second viola

Love Mozart's string quintets. I need to get around to working my way through the quartets now; I only know a couple of them. I might get the Amadeus Quartet set. I love the sound and interpretive qualities of this recording and would expect them to be just as effective with the SQs.


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


More music money can't buy!!! Zbigniew is ANOTHER phenomenon composer from Poland. Love and respect.

(if this one is the double LP, you have also great money value in your hands, my dearest. In every case enjoy the magic).


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD5


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leonard Bernstein*: Mass: A Theatre Piece for Singers, Dancers & Players. Leonard Bernstein, Norman Scribner Choir, Berkshire Boy Choir, unknown orchestra, w/ Alan Titus in the central vocal role.

Had to set aside a Sunday morning to listen to this for the first time.  So far, so good. Really enjoying the all-encompassing nature of the music, and the structure and orchestration are just brilliant. This is about as good as it gets for postmodern quasi-liturgical music, despite the less-than-steadfast spirituality...


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## eljr

flamencosketches said:


> *Leonard Bernstein*: Mass: A Theatre Piece for Singers, Dancers & Players. Leonard Bernstein, Norman Scribner Choir, Berkshire Boy Choir, unknown orchestra, w/ Alan Titus in the central vocal role.
> 
> Had to set aside a Sunday morning to listen to this for the first time.  So far, so good. Really enjoying the all-encompassing nature of the music, and the structure and orchestration are just brilliant. This is about as good as it gets for postmodern quasi-liturgical music, despite the less-than-steadfast spirituality...


fantastic, IMHO


----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> More music money can't buy!!! Zbigniew is ANOTHER phenomenon composer from Poland. Love and respect.
> 
> (if this one is the double LP, you have also great money value in your hands, my dearest. In every case enjoy the magic).


I thought this, my first listen, was very well done.


----------



## flamencosketches

eljr said:


> fantastic, IMHO


Yes! Loving it so far. I'm not a musical theater guy, and there are parts of this music that definitely come from that campy musical tradition, but it works in context.


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia, David Haslam


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album with Bent Sørensen. Piano concerto now.


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, En Saga, The Swan of Tuonela, Karelia Suite, Finlandia, Valse Triste, Tapiola - Berlin PO, Karajan.

First listen to this disc (4) from the Warner box - I am not a great fan of the Karelia Suite or Finlandia but just decided to listen through the entire disc. Decent performances but lacking something to make them special.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Favorite British pastoral works by George Butterworth on lp.


----------



## Vasks

Concerti 5, 7 & 8 for Orchestra by Goffredo Petrassi


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Sibelius, En Saga, The Swan of Tuonela, Karelia Suite, Finlandia, Valse Triste, Tapiola - Berlin PO, Karajan.
> 
> First listen to this disc (4) from the Warner box - I am not a great fan of the Karelia Suite or Finlandia but just decided to listen through the entire disc. Decent performances but lacking something to make them special.
> 
> View attachment 132199


I like the 'pace' of HvK's Karelia Suite from this boxed set.....

Unless I am very much mistaken Malx some of our listening has coincided ( well nearly!) over thhe last few days......ie Dvorak.

This morning I listened to Segerstam's Helsinki P.O ( Ondine) recording of Sibelius 3rd and 5th and I am close to concluding that it may well be my favourite recording of two symphonies that I regard as lifetime favourites (particularly the 5th)

However I am now ducking out to listen to what my father refers to as 'hairy nelly music' (although the disparaging reference to length of hair became redundant in 1977 he would still insist on using the term!!!)…..Little Feat 'Waiting for Columbus'


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> I like the 'pace' of HvK's Karelia Suite from this boxed set.....
> 
> Unless I am very much mistaken Malx some of our listening has coincided ( well nearly!) over thhe last few days......ie Dvorak.
> 
> This morning I listened to Segerstam's Helsinki P.O ( Ondine) recording of Sibelius 3rd and 5th and I am close to concluding that it may well be my favourite recording of two symphonies that I regard as lifetime favourites (particularly the 5th)
> 
> However I am now ducking out to listen to what my father refers to as 'hairy nelly music' (although the disparaging reference to length of hair became redundant in 1977 he would still insist on using the term!!!)…..Little Feat 'Waiting for Columbus'


Yes Jim some similarities in our recent selections - I maybe should have made it clearer my comment was about the whole disc not just the Karelia & Finlandia, I may revisit the Karelia given your comments.

As for your 'hairy nelly music' - personally I would tend to stick with 'Dixie Chicken' or 'Feats Don't Fail Me Now' maybe I'm older than you!
I have a very fond memory of seeing Lowell George and the gang in concert July 1977 in Newcastle City Hall.


----------



## Malx

Just finished listening to the first disc from this set - streamed again.
Excellent all round - fine playing and excellent sound, I am seriously considering adding it to compliment my Fournier/Gulda set.


----------



## flamencosketches

Brahmsian Colors said:


> Favorite British pastoral works by George Butterworth on lp.
> 
> View attachment 132202


Nice! I listened to the Marriner/ASMF recordings of those three Butterworth works just this morning.

Current:










*John Adams*: The Chairman Dances, Tromba Lontana, Short Ride in a Fast Machine. Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra

Great stuff! Adams brings a lot of humanity to his minimalist music. These are great performances from Rattle and the CBSO.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Der glorreiche Augenblick & Choral Fantasia

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone), Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Boys of Westminster Under School Choir
Hilary Davan Wetton
Recorded: 5-6 February 2011
Recording Venue: Cadogan Hall, London, England


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

The great violin Sonatas

KV296,301,302,303,304 & 12 variations KV359


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

For Borodin fans...


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

When I was a teenager, I absolutely adored Khachaturian, though I did rather grow out of him in later years. That said the _Adagio_ from *Spartacus* is a gloriously lyrical piece and can still hit the spot. I remember it being used as the theme tune for a TV series, called _The Onedin Line_ and also as the main theme in the movie _Mayerling_, which starred Omar Sharif and Catherine Deneuve as Crown Prince Rudoph of Austria and his mistress Marie Vetsera. The folk inspired *Gayaneh*, known most for the _Sabre Dance_, I suppose, also has a lot going for it. Khactaurian himself conducts the Vienna Philharmonic.

This issue adds as a coupling excerpts from the Maazel recording of Prokoviev's *Romeo and Juliet*, which has always been one the top recommendations.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part eight for late afternoon. This a rather short session so I might as well enjoy the songs twice. 

_Aallottaret_ [_The Oceanides_] - tone poem for orchestra op.73 (1913-14):










Symphony no.5 in E-flat op.82 (1914-15 - rev. 1916 and 1918-19):










_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.72 - first two songs lost [Texts: Larin-Kyösti a.k.a. Karl Gustaf Larson/Martin Greif/Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (c. 1907 and 1915):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.86 [Texts: Karl August Tavaststjerna/Erik Axel Karlfeldt/Carl Johan Gustav Snoilsky/Mikael Lybeck] (1916-17):
_Små flickorna_ [_Little Girls_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Hjalmar Procopé] (1920):



_Five Songs_ for unaccompanied male choir op.84 [Texts: Gustav Fröding/Bertel Gripenberg/Jonathan Reuter] (1914-17):
_Jääkärimarssi_ [_Jäger March_] - song for male choir and piano op.91a, arr. for male choir and brass band by Arvo Kuikka [Text: Heikki Nurmio] (1917):
_Fridolins dårskap_ [_Fridolin's Madness_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Erik Axel Karlfeldt] (1917):
_Jone havsfärd_ [_Jonah's Sea Journey_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Gustaf Fröding] (1918):
_Ute hörs stormen_ [_Out There a Storm_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Gösta Schybergson] (1918):
_Brusande rusar en våg_ [_Roaring a Wave Rushes_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Gösta Schybergson] (1918):


----------



## Itullian




----------



## cougarjuno

A very intimate work from Liszt


----------



## Eramire156

*Last night and this morning*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet opus 18 no.1-6









Schäffer Quartet*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

A box I have neglected for too long, tonight disc 6 which features works after Mozart from various composers.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Amy Beach is a pretty nice composer! Heard a piano quintet and violin romance today. Yeah!


----------



## Joachim Raff

*Pabst: Piano Concerto in in E-Flat Major, Op. 82*
Oleg Marshev (piano)
South Jutland Symphony Orchestra
Vladimir Ziva

Super piano concerto from an unsung composer


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132216


*Henryk Górecki*

Symphony No. 3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

Yvonne Kenny, soprano
Adelaide Symphony Orchestra
Takuo Yuasa, conductor

2001


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Double Concerto

Heifetz / Feuermann

Certainly the greatest performance of this work on disc. Difficulties didn't exist for these guys! Feuermann was the only partner Heifetz treated as an equal apparently.


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Immortal Beloved: Beethoven Arias
> 
> Chen Reiss (soprano), Oliver Wass (harp)
> 
> Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr
> 
> Beethoven: Ah! Perfido, Op. 65
> Beethoven: Egmont Incidental Music, Op. 84
> Beethoven: Es blüht eine Blume im Garten mein (from Leonore Prohaska)
> Beethoven: Fliesse, Wonnezähren, fliesse! (from Cantata on the Accession of Emperor Leopold II, WoO 88)
> Beethoven: No, non turbati, WoO 92a
> Beethoven: O wär' ich schon mit dir vereint (from Fidelio)
> Beethoven: Primo amore, piacer del ciel, WoO 92 (Erste Liebe, Himmelslust)


I listened to the samples of this CD on Presto Music a couple of days ago and really liked Reiss's voice. I don't recall hearing her before.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame*
Jeremy Summerly/Oxford Camerata

At all times but especially in times like these, going back to the dawn of Western music can be a uniquely stirring, fascinating, and meditative experience.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132220


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Mass in B minor

The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Stephen Layton, conductor

2018


----------



## DavidA

Dvorak Cello Concerto / Feuermann

Recording is vile but gives an idea why people rated his playing so highly.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part nine tonight.

_Humoresque no.1_ for violin and orchestra op.87 no.1 (1917 - rev. 1940):










_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.88 [Texts: Franz Michael Franzen/Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1917):
_Narciss_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Bertel Gripenberg] (1918):



_Oma maa_ [_My Homeland_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.92 [Text: Samuli Kustaa Berg] (1918):
_Maan virsi_ [_Song to the Earth_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.95 [Text: Eino Leino] (1920):



_Three Pieces_ for piano op.96, arr. for orchestra (with voice in no.2) [Text: Hjalmar Procopé] (orig. 1919 - arr. by 1921):










Symphony no.6 in D-minor op.104 (1918-23):


----------



## flamencosketches

Couple of Haydn works for me:










*Joseph Haydn*: String Quartet No.26 in G minor, op.20 no.3. Kodály Quartet

Listening for the "weekly quartet" as my first of hopefully several listens this week. I like it. Beautiful slow movement. Stormy finale. I would like to hear the London Haydn Quartet recording for Hyperion. Think I'm going to buy it.










*Joseph Haydn*: Symphony No.96 in D major, the "Miracle". Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

This is my favorite CD of Haydn symphonies, I think. Harnoncourt has a way of bringing Haydn symphonies to life. He makes the music sound massive, expansive, and far ahead of its time. I should try and find more of these Harnoncourt/RCO Haydn discs.


----------



## Malx

Having played Gerontius last week it is the two other works on the discs tonight:

Delius, Sea Drift - John Shirley-Quirk, London Symphony Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Hickox.

Holst, The Hymn of Jesus - BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Adrian Boult.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Obrecht, Missa Maria Zart.*

This really sounds good today. I needed to just turn off the news.


----------



## senza sordino

Part three of three of Shostakovich

Violin Concerto no 1, and with additional pieces on the CD Kancheli V&V, Shostakovich Lyrical Waltz, Pärt Spiegel im Spiegal, Rachmaninov Vocalise. This performance of the violin concerto is good, safe, and super clear.









Symphonies 6&7. I don't really get the sixth symphony, I lose the thread. And I don't particularly like the first movement of the seventh but the rest of the seventh is good. 









Symphonies 2&15. 









Piano Concertos 1&2, and Piano Quintet in Gm. I love the second piano concerto









Symphony no 10, and Passacaglia Interlude from act 2 of Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk. The tenth is probably my favourite symphony


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Winterreise with Werner Güra and Christoph Berner.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132225


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Symphony No. 29
Symphony No. 31 "Paris"
Symphony No. 32
Symphony No. 35 "Haffner"
Symphony No. 36 "Linz"

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

2010


----------



## eljr

cd 2


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> I listened to the samples of this CD on Presto Music a couple of days ago and really liked Reiss's voice. I don't recall hearing her before.


Me neither, but this is a very good recording.
( Highly recommended)


----------



## 13hm13

Alfredo Casella: La Donna Serpente, frammenti orchestrali, Op.50 (1928/1931)


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi Heroines

Eleanor Steber (soprano), Ramon Vinay (tenor)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Fausto Cleva

Dio ti giocondi, o sposo (from Otello)
È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui...Sempre libera (from La Traviata)
Giá nella notte densa (from Otello)
Pace, pace mio Dio! (from La forza del destino)
Surta è la notte...Ernani! Ernani, involami (from Ernani)
Tu che le vanità (from Don Carlo)


----------



## 13hm13

Alfredo Casella (1883-1947): Symphony No. 2; La Donna Serpente / Fabrizio Ventura, Sinfonieorchester Munster


----------



## Rogerx

Seriously Sibelius

Marko Ylönen (cello) & Jaakko Kuusisto (violin)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Sibelius: Earnest Melodies (2) for violin or cello & orchestra, Op. 77
Sibelius: In memoriam, Op. 59 - Trauermarsch für Orchester
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen and the Island Maidens (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen in Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen's Return (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Presto in D major for string orchestra
Sibelius: Three Pieces, Op. 96
Sibelius: Two Humoresques Op. 87


----------



## tortkis

Lili - Sophia Subbayya Vastek









The solo piano music of Lili Boulanger (1893-1918)


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Cello Concerto & Violin Concerto

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Arabella Steinbacher (violin)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## chill782002

Debussy - Preludes, Livre II

Claudio Arrau

Recorded 1979


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9, Wagner: Siegfried Idyll & Parsifal Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons

Gramophone Magazine August 2019

The performance of the Sixth Symphony features Nelsons's usual attention to detail, with a perfectly judged tempo for the opening Majestoso and plenty of energy in the allegro passages that follow. In the movement's more lyrical passages, however, the interpretation occasional feels more literal than inspirational.

Sunday Times 2nd June 2019

The young Latvian opts for broad tempi in the great "solemn" adagios, but it is the unique Leipzig blend of sound, portentous brass and brilliant woodwind solos that makes these performances special.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part ten for this morning.

Symphony no.7 in C op.105 (1922-24):










_Likhet_ [_Likeness_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1922):
_Two Songs_ for unaccompanied male choir op.108 [Texts: Larin Kyösti] (1925):



_Morceau romantique sur un motif de M. Jakob de Julin_ for orchestra WoO (1925):










_Tapiola_ - tone poem for orchestra op.112 (1926):


----------



## Malx

Steaming from Qobuz a fine live recording of Schubert's Piano Sonata D960 played by Francesco Piemontesi.
Now as I'm working from home I'd better get some phoning done.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No.4 in A minor, op.63. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

Been some time since I've heard this recording. It's pretty spare and lean compared to the Karajan I've been listening to, but the pacing and the shape of the music is still right on. It's also a little bit slower.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's fabulous recording of Prokoviev's 5th is here coupled to his 1977 recording of Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_ (actually recorded over three series of session in 1975, 1976 and 1977 as illness had prevented him from finishing it). This is a very different interpretation from the 1964 version, which Stravinsky had dubbed "a pet savage rather than a real one". The orchestral playing is of course superb, so is Karajan's control, though ultimately I prefer the savagery of Markevitch's famous Philharmonia account.


----------



## eljr

senza sordino said:


> Part three of three of Shostakovich
> 
> Violin Concerto no 1, and with additional pieces on the CD Kancheli V&V, Shostakovich Lyrical Waltz, Pärt Spiegel im Spiegal, Rachmaninov Vocalise. This performance of the violin concerto is good, safe, and super clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphonies 6&7. I don't really get the sixth symphony, I lose the thread. And I don't particularly like the first movement of the seventh but the rest of the seventh is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphonies 2&15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Concertos 1&2, and Piano Quintet in Gm. I love the second piano concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no 10, and Passacaglia Interlude from act 2 of Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk. The tenth is probably my favourite symphony


a very good idea!


----------



## Marinera

*Alfonso X El Sabio - Cantigas de Santa Maria*
Jordi Savall, La Capella Reial de Catalunya


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf-Ferrari - Violin Concerto & Serenade in E flat

Ulf Hoelscher (violin)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis.


----------



## eljr

Marinera said:


> *Alfonso X El Sabio - Cantigas de Santa Maria*
> Jordi Savall, La Capella Reial de Catalunya
> 
> View attachment 132231


cok guzel!

............


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD6


----------



## Rogerx

Sol Gabetta - Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini

Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70

Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## Judith

flamencosketches said:


> *Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No.4 in A minor, op.63. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Been some time since I've heard this recording. It's pretty spare and lean compared to the Karajan I've been listening to, but the pacing and the shape of the music is still right on. It's also a little bit slower.


Just started a thread about this symphony as find this one extremely difficult. Listened again this morning and getting used to parts of it now. Don't think it is my favourite Sibelius symphony though


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - eleventh and final part of his various works for this afternoon.

Prelude and two suites for orchestra from the incidental music for _Stormen_ [_The Tempest_] by William Shakespeare op.109 (orig. 1925-26 - arr. 1927 and rev. 1929):



_Väinön virsi_ [_Väinö's Song_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.110 [Text: Finnish legend from the Kalevala] (1926):
_Finlandia_ for orchestra - version for male choir and orchestra op.26 [Text: Veikko Antero Koskenniemi] (orig. 1899-1900 - rev. with lyrics by 1940):



_Andante festivo_ for string quartet WoO, arr. for strings and timpani WoO (orig. 1922 - arr. 1938):










_Finlandia-hymni_ - originally _Finlandia_ for orchestra op.26, arr. for unaccompanied male choir op.26bis [Text: Veikko Antero Koskenniemi] (orig. 1899-1900 - arr. 1941):



_Ett ensamt skidspår_ [_A Lonely Ski-Trail_] - melodrama for narrator and piano WoO, arr. for narrator, harp and strings [Text: Bertel Gripenberg] (orig. 1925 - arr. 1948):


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Yes Jim some similarities in our recent selections - I maybe should have made it clearer my comment was about the whole disc not just the Karelia & Finlandia, I may revisit the Karelia given your comments.
> 
> As for your 'hairy nelly music' - personally I would tend to stick with 'Dixie Chicken' or 'Feats Don't Fail Me Now' maybe I'm older than you!
> I have a very fond memory of seeing Lowell George and the gang in concert July 1977 in Newcastle City Hall.


My closest school mate went......I did not!.......reason escapes me now but what an error.
Apparently the bloke who then worked in Virgin in the Eldon Sq. shoppingcentre turned up with his own marracas!

The first album I bought by them was Sailin Shoes' ...........bought it when it came out and really struggled (15 at the time)

Back to HvK and Sibelius. I usually stay away from Herb......for so long he seemed to have a 'grip' on classical music recordings particularly in the 80's ) that I began to resent his ever present and apparently contrived presence, either in Gramophone adverts or on shelves in record shops ( if you are a Herbie fan don't have a go, I admit its purely subjective!)......So when I caught sight of this bargain box set I was in two minds.And yet it is rathergood in many respects so what do I know!


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons and Concerto, Op. 3 No. 6 'Con Violino Solo obligato', RV 356

Henryk Szeryng (violin)

English Chamber Orchestra.

Recorded: 1969-01-04
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

_The whole thing........_


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D795

Olaf Bär (bass-baritone), Geoffrey Parsons (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD7


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Monte Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra - Alexandre Myrat, with Bruno Rigotto, piano (Ballade) and Françoise Pellé, ondes martenot (Garbo in the Symphony).

Something a little off the beaten track. The Seven Stars of Koechlin's _Symphony _ (more properly an orchestral suite, I would say) are not astral bodies, but stars of the silver screen, reflecting Koechlin's love of film as an art form. The seven stars depicted are Douglas Fairbanks Sr, Lilian Harvey, Greta Garbo, Clara Bow, Marlene Dietrich, Emil Jannings and Charlie Chaplin. The movements are beautifully scored and I particularly liked the use of the ondes martenot in the Garbo movement.

The ballade is an earlier work in lyrical vein, which is quite charming.


----------



## Eramire156

*Yesterday and this morning CDs*

... it will be Haydn op.20 no.3 later for the string quartet thread, but first yesterday's CD..

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in C major, op.54 no.2

Grazyna Bacewicz
String Quartet no.4

Antonin Dvorák 
String Quartet no.14 in A flat major 









Szymanowski Quartet *

A real mixed bag of rep., but somehow it all works. This mornings first listen, motivated by another thread

*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony no.4 in A minor 









Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker *


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7

Minnesota Orchestra- Osmo Vänskä conducting.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin (complete ballet) - Budapest Festival Orchestra, Ivan Fischer.
> Followed by the same piece from the Chicago SO & Pierre Boulez (streamed).
> 
> Is the Fischer performance just a little too civilised for such a scenario?
> I tried the Boulez and thought it a little better but maybe I am looking for a recording that exists in my mind rather than on disc.
> I still enjoyed them both.....
> 
> View attachment 132197
> 
> 
> View attachment 132198


I'm not sure the Fischer is too civilised - there are places where he builds a real head of steam and Bartok often needs beauty as well as savagery to work well - but perhaps you would prefer the Dorati? It is very good.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.3


----------



## Marinera

Philip Glass - Les Enfants Terribles, disk1









By accident, instead of the Enfants Terribles disk 2, I dropped into my playlist disk 1 Orphée by Philip Glasss, and had a great listening nevertheless.









Now, with my HUGE THANKS to Bourdon - L'Orfeo - Monteverdi (Andrew Parrott)


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Philip Glass - Les Enfants Terribles, disk1
> 
> View attachment 132238
> 
> 
> By accident, instead of the Enfants Terribles disk 2, I dropped into my playlist disk 1 Orphée by Philip Glasss, and had a great listening nevertheless.
> 
> View attachment 132239
> 
> 
> Now, with my HUGE THANKS to Boudon - L'Orfeo - Monteverdi (Andrew Parrott)
> 
> View attachment 132240


It is Bourdon ,enjoy your Monteverdi,great recording.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Marinera

eljr said:


> cok guzel!
> 
> ............


Quite so!............


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> It is Bourdon ,enjoy your Monteverdi,great recording.


Ohmegod, so embarassing, really sorry corrected now


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Ohmegod, so embarassing, really sorry corrected now


Don't worry,there is no harm done :tiphat:


----------



## eljr




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132241


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Symphony No. 38 "Prague"
Symphony No. 39
Symphony No. 40
Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

2008


----------



## Malx

An exceptional free disc that came with the BBC magazine performed by names that at the time meant little to me but who are now garnering fine reputations.









Edit: both Piemontesi and the Elias Quartet were at one time part of the BBC new generation artist scheme which aids and promotes younger talent.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Winterreise again tonight. "Der Leiermann" now...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Im Sommerwind, Passacaglia, Symphony*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My favorite Shostakovich Sevenths. Mravinsky/Leningrad mono cd live recording from 1957---and Kondrashin/Moscow Philharmonic stereo lp from 1975.


----------



## Rambler

*Christmas at the Court of Dresden*Kornerscher Sing-Verein Dresden & Dresdner Instrumental-Concert conducted by Peter Kopp on Carus








Not exactly an appropriate choice for the season, but this is a rather nice disc.


----------



## Eramire156

For the string quartet thread

*Franz Joseph Haydn
String Quartet no.26, op.20 no.3









Schneider Quartet 
Alexander Schneider, violin
Isidore Cohen, violin
Karen Tuttle, viola
Herman Busch, cello*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tristan Murail - Winter Fragments: pour ensemble instrumental, sons de synthèse et dispositif électronique (_14 mins 15 secs)
_
Argento Chamber Ensemble, Michel Galante

Label: Aeon (what a marvellous label this is - I've many recent, but cherished recordings from it)

Listening via Qobuz 16-bit streaming


----------



## flamencosketches

*Charles Wuorinen*: Time's Encomium, for synthesized and processed synthesized sound. Remastered from the original 1969 recording for this 2002 CD release on Tzadik Records.

This kind of music is terra incognita for me, but I had become interested when I read a youtube comment from the late composer Paul Buckmaster who stated that Miles Davis became fascinated with this work in the early '70s and frequently played it full volume in his house on a series of hifi speakers, alongside electronic works by Karlheinz Stockhausen and Morton Subotnick's Silver Apples of the Moon. This made the music click for me, because I hear a lot of this in '70s Miles, especially On the Corner. So this is some truly hardcore serial electronic music. Needless to say it's not for everyone. But I think there is much to enjoy here.

Maybe someone more schooled on the history of this kind of music will read this: Who was the first composer to create serial electronic music? Babbitt?

Anyway, rest in peace to Charles Wuorinen, and to Paul Buckmaster, for that matter.


----------



## Dimace

Today I want something to fix my mood. Lets dance, Ladies and Gentlemen!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4
*

I just noticed there are two recordings of the 4th in this boxed set. I'm listening to one from 1995.


----------



## Rambler

*Arie Amorose* Janet Baker and the Academy of St Martin in the Fields conducted by Sir Neville Marriner on Philips















A recording from the late 1970's, with the glorious Janet Baker.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 132248
> 
> 
> *Charles Wuorinen*: Time's Encomium, for synthesized and processed synthesized sound. Remastered from the original 1969 recording for this 2002 CD release on Tzadik Records.


I'm finally getting around to listening on YouTube. I'm trying to keep an open mind after all these years, but doggone it, it's hard to listen to this without thinking of Daleks.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - piano works part one tonight. After the latest anti-coronavirus directive from the prime minister concerning further restrictions on movement I can only hope that my cd player can take the extra pressure.

_Grand galop chromatique_ in E-flat S219 (1838):










_Années de pèlerinage I_ [_Première année: Suisse_] - nine pieces S160 (mostly orig. 1830s - rev. or rewritten 1848-55):










_(12) Études d'exécution transcendante_ S139 (orig. 1837-39 as S137 - rev. by 1851):










_Harmonies poétiques et religieuses_ nos.1-6 [third version] S173 (1847-51):


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 No. 6 & Op. 127* Belcea Quartet on zig zag records








The first CD from this 4 CD set Volume 1 of the complete Beethoven String Quartets. A very recent purchase from a string quartet I am otherwise unfamiliar with. Seems pretty good to me.

A pairing of an early and late quartet. Strangely I came to the early Beethoven quartets after I had got familiar with the middle and late quartets. They may be early(ish) works, but still excellent.

When I hear people suggest the late quartets are difficult I wonder can they mean the Op. 127 quartet? Perhaps the easiest of the late quartets - along with the Op. 135 quartet (which I remember hearing as an adolescent and liking immediately).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4
*

The 1987 recording.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight another fine disc from the BBC MM - live recordings of CPE Bach chamber pieces from Rachel Podger & friends recorded at the Cadogan Hall in London July 2014.

Rachel Podger, Violin - Katy Bircher, Flute - Bojan Cicic, Violin - Tomasz Pokrzywinski, Cello & Kristian Bezuidenhout, Fortepiano.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I heard Winterreise 3 times the last 24 hours, so I decided for something completely different: Dichterliebe by Schumann!


----------



## Dimace

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I heard Winterreise *3 times the last 24 hours*, so I decided for something completely different: Dichterliebe by Schumann!


This is a big accomplishment! I can't listen men singing more than 30 minutes.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132260


*Gioachino Rossini*

Overtures

National Philharmonic Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

recorded 1981 and 1984, compilation 1995


----------



## Dimace

One more presentation for today.* Edwin, Wolfgang and Enrico (this trio is MEGA, MEGA HAMMER) in Johannes Piano Trios 1 & 2. *Colossal, unique, fantastic recording in this* Music & Arts CD*. Highly suggested to all music fans. (this item is also good for your collections).


----------



## Dimace

*The Hungarian Piano Quartet* founded from my beloved Endre und Katalin Hegedüs is performing *Beethovens - Overture to "Egmont"* Perfect synchronization and sound. (Otto Taubmanns transcription for 2 pianos and 8 hands) Very, very beautiful.


----------



## Janspe

A little bit of Mendelssohn brings a huge amount of joy. Loving this composer more and more every passing day. _Scottish_ and _Italian_ symphonies with Abbado and the LSO.

*Sending out lots and lots of hugs and love to everyone during this difficult time! Stay healthy and optimistic - and home as much as you can!*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

A live cd recording of Brahms Symphony No. 2 by Kertesz with the London Symphony. I feel it surpasses his earlier Brahms Second with the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## haydnguy

Schumann

Symphony No. 2 in C major
Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major - 'Rhenish'.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Symphonies Nos. 25,and 40

Wiener Philharmoniker, Istvan Kertesz

Recorded: 1972-11-16
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Sonatas for Violin and Piano

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bax: Symphony No. 5
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley, cond. 2003









*


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 in B flat major, K595* and Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra No. 10 in E **

Emil Gilels (piano), Elena Gilels (piano)**
Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Böhm
Recorded: 1973-09
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien

Emil Gilels (piano)*
Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Böhm
Recorded: 1973-11
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## Marinera

Rameau - Pygmalion (1748), Les Fêtes de Polymnie, suite d'orchestre, RCT 39 (1745)
Christophe Rousset, Les Talens Lyriques


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Peter Schreier tenor (Evangelist), Theo Adam bass (Jesus), Lucia Popp soprano (arias & recitatives), Marjana Lipovsek contralto (arias & recitatives), Eberhard Büchner tenor (arias & recitatives), Robert Holl bass (arias & recitatives), Andreas Scheibner baritone (Peter) etc

Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir, Dresdner Kapellknaben
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1984-08
Recording Venue: Lukaskirche, Dresden


----------



## Marinera

From London Baroque box disk 3 - *The Trio Sonata in 17th-Century France*
Composers - Lully, Louis and Francois Couperin, Gaspard Le Roux, Clerambault, Marin Marais, Jean-Fery Rebel


----------



## chill782002

Liszt - Sonata in B Minor

Alfred Brendel

Recorded 1958

The cover art is slightly misleading as Brendel would only have been in his late 20s when this mono recording was made. But what a performance! One of the best renditions of this work that I've heard.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful Mozart and Bach from Schwarzkopf, recorded when her voice was at its absolute peak.


----------



## Malx

A nice gentle start to the day:

Debussy, Suite bergamasque, Deux Arabesques, Children's Corner. Images Books I & II - Alain Planes.

On this disc Planes uses a 1902 Bluthner Piano.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hugo Wolf's Mörike-Lieder with Werner Güra. Never paid attention to Wolf before. Kind of like Schubert


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - piano works part two this morning and early afternoon. At least earlier today I managed to get my basic groceries for the next seven days by the time the early-doors mob of selfish dumb-asses were beginning to clear the shelves in earnest. I will also count the trip as my daily exercise allowance. 

_Années de pèlerinage II_ [_Deuxième année: Italie_] - seven pieces S161 (1846-49): 
_Venezia e Napoli_ [second version] - three pieces S162 (1859):










_Grosses Konzertsolo_ S176 (1849-50):










_Harmonies poétiques et religieuses_ nos.7-10 [third version] S173 (1847-51):










_Liebesträume_ - three nocturnes S541 (1850):
_Valse-Impromptu_ in A-flat [third version] S213 (1850-52):
Piano Sonata in B-minor S178 (1852-53):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The LSO certainly justify their reputation of one of the great orchestras of the world in this set. The playing is just magnificent and Gergiev, who presumably had the work in his blood, the perfect interpreter.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Sonata No.3 in F minor, op.5. Antti Siirala

That Brahms wrote this at age 20 is simply astonishing. It is a towering work, and Brahms' use of development, especially in the first movement, is unprecedented. I have never heard music like this. I can't believe I've been neglecting Brahms' piano sonatas for so long. I must hear the others now, though I expect none will be able to top this one.


----------



## Granate

*New Klemperer find*










Beethoven
_*Symphony No.9 in D minor "Choral"*_
Maria Stader, Grace Hoffman, Waldemar Kmentt, Hans Hotter
Chor des Norddeutschen Rundfunks
Kölner Rundfunkchor
Kólner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
*Otto Klemperer
Medici arts (1958/2009 Remastered Edition)*

Archiphon released a new edition of the Klemperer Cologne recordings and I found a performance, live or studio, but certainly without audience, that I didn't know. I even stayed late in the night to listen to it completely. The whole performance had surprises for me in all movements, it was feeling way different than the Amsterdam 1964 or even more thrilling than the Amsterdam 1956. Best think was that the performance had a crowning last movement (that the 1964 didn't offer) counting with a chorus on point, blissful. Maybe the singers were an odd choice but they felt way more relatable. Faster conducting than you may expect from Klemperer. Perfect to complete my collection of 1950s Klemperer Beethoven. A great discovery.

It turns out that Medici Arts had released a phisical copy from the original tapes as well as the Missa Solemnis in 1955. Very few sellers offer it today. But moviemars uk on ebay has now 9 units for a bargain price. Clean resonant mono sound.

UPC EAN is 0827565047321


----------



## Dimace

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hugo Wolf's Mörike-Lieder with Werner Güra. Never paid attention to Wolf before. Kind of like Schubert


Wolf... The man who courageously tamed his madness and his illness , the voice from the social margin, the Hermite and the Rebel, the psychiatry inhabitant, who saw the other side of the corrupted and ruthless Wiens aristocracy, the hunter who has been hunted, the spirit which died and resurrected through the notes. Very important personality not only for the music and great respect from me both for his work and his scholars and listeners.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Piano Sonata No.3 in F minor, op.5. Antti Siirala
> 
> That Brahms wrote this at age 20 is simply astonishing. It is a towering work, and Brahms' use of development, especially in the first movement, is unprecedented. I have never heard music like this. I can't believe I've been neglecting Brahms' piano sonatas for so long. I must hear the others now, though I expect none will be able to top this one.


Very positive critic for this young pianist with the beautiful, strong hands. It is the first time I hear his name and after your triumphant words I will look for him. The last few months, I'm trying to come closer to Johannes and performances like this maybe will help me.


----------



## Rogerx

Songs Without Words

Murray Perahia
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV645 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV659 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'
Liszt: Erlkönig (No. 4 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Piano Transcriptions of Schubert Songs
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 2 in B flat minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 4 in B minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 6 in F sharp minor 'Venezianisches Gondellied No. 2'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 2 in C minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 3 in E major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 6 in A flat major 'Duetto'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 53 No. 4 in F major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 62 No. 2 in B flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 1 in E flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 4 in C major 'Spinning Song' or 'Bee's Wedding'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 5 in A major 'Childrens Piece


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel, J: Mandolin Concerto in G major, Ballet Music for 'Das Zauberglöckchen'/Freudenfest Overture/Mandolin Concerto in G major

Alison Stephens (mandolin), Urban Agnas (trumpet)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD8


----------



## Helgi

This morning:










*Verdi: La Traviata*
Cotrubas, Domingo, Milnes
C. Kleiber w/Bavarian State Orchestra & Chorus
1977

And now Brahms symphonies with Bruno Walter and NYPO in the 1950s:


----------



## starthrower

Late 50s recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: The Grand Concertos for Mixed Instruments.

Hannes Rux (trumpet), Almut Rux (trumpet), Karl Kaiser (flute), Michael Schneider (flute), Martin Stadler (oboe), Ingeborg Scheerer (violin), Luise Baumgartl (oboe d'amore), Martin Stadler (oboe d'amore), Juris Teichmanis (cello), Swantje Hoffmann (viola d'amore), Michael Schneider (recorder), Tabea Debus (recorder), Katrin Ebert (violin), Rainer Zipperling (viola da gamba)

La Stagione Frankfurt

Telemann: Concerto for 2 Flutes and Oboe in B flat major, TWV 54:B1
Telemann: Concerto for 2 Trumpets and 2 Oboes in D major, TWV deest
Telemann: Concerto in D TWV53-D3
Telemann: Concerto TWV 53:E1 in E major for flute, oboe d'amore, viola d'amore, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Septet (Concerto) TWV 44:42 in A minor for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, 2 violins & b.c.
Telemann: Sinfonia In F major, TWV 50:3


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> Very positive critic for this young pianist with the beautiful, strong hands. It is the first time I hear his name and after your triumphant words I will look for him. The last few months, I'm trying to come closer to Johannes and performances like this maybe will help me.


I think you will like it, Dimace. I know you're a collector of physical media, but I must still alert you to the fact that it is available free in digital format through the Ondine newsletter:

https://www.anpdm.com/newsletterweb/46465F44704240584B72414759/

This is how I got my hands on the music (figuratively speaking of course).


----------



## annaw

Tonal pre-Schoenberg Berg is quite nice too  .


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD9


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

*Vivaldi - Overture to "Ottone in Villa" (Scimone/Apex)
Fantini - 3 Dances and a Sonata for Trumpet(s) (Keavy/Hyperion)
Guami - 3 Canzoni (The Whole Noyse/Helicon)
Pacoloni - I Faglioni/Chandos)
Bertali - 2 Sonatas (Musica Fiata/cpo)*


----------



## Marinera

Leonardo Da Vinci - La Musique Secrète


----------



## pmsummer

ABOVE THE STARRS
_Verses, Anthems & Consort Music_
*Thomas Tomkins*
Fretwork
Catherine King, Emma Kirkby, Richard Wistreich, Donald Greig, Jonathan Arnold, Charles Daniels - vocals
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Der heitere Mozart - Meisterwerke des musikalischen Humors

All naughty songs by Mozart

Köth, Erika [Sopr]. Schreier, Peter [Ten]. Prey, Hermann [Bar]. Berry, Walter [Bass]. Wiener Akademie-Kammerchor. Mayer, Xaver [Choreinstud]. Kammerorchester Convivium Musicum . Keller, Erich [Dir]. - Teilweise instrumentiert von Karl Pilss.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132294


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Orchestra in D minor
Concerto for Violin and String Orchestra in D minor

Gidon Kremer, violin
Martha Argerich, piano
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

1989


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.9 in D major. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic.

Currently the Adagio. Haven't heard this symphony in a long time.


----------



## Joachim Raff

One piano concerto that i find very frustrating. Its a piece of music i do not often listen to. Love this version above others though.


----------



## Dimace

annaw said:


> View attachment 132287
> 
> 
> Tonal pre-Schoenberg Berg is quite nice too  .


Amazing album! Highly suggested.


----------



## Red Terror

There are some composers whose work matches one's temperament so completely that one cannot help but to go back again and again...


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima

Concerto for 2 horns, strings & continuo RV539
Concerto for Multiple Instruments in G minor RV574
Concerto for Oboe & Bassoon in G major, RV 545
Concerto for Two Horns and Strings RV538
Concerto for two oboes in A minor, RV 536
Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Concerto for Violin & Viola da gamba, 'La maggiore' RV546
Concerto in D minor for Two Oboes, RV 535


----------



## pmsummer

SUITES POUR LUTH BAROQUE
_BWV 1010 & 1012_
*J.S. Bach*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Astrée_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## WildThing

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Die Zauberflöte

Georg Solti - Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus*


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Romance in F minor for violin and orchestra.
Suk, Fantasy in G minor for violin and orchestra.
Suk, Fairy Tale, Concert suite from the music to Zeyer's tale Raduz and Mahulena.

All played by Josef Suk accompanied by the Czech PO conducted by Vaclav Neumann.


----------



## pmsummer

BRANDENBURG CONCERTOS
_Nos. 1-2-4_
*J.S. Bach*
Concentus musicus Wien
Nikolaus Haroncourt - director
_
Teldec_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - piano works part three tonight.

_(6) Études d'exécution transcendante d'après Paganini_ S140 (1838 - rev. by 1851 as S141):
_Trois études de concert_ S144 (1845-49):
_Deux études de concert_ S145 (c. 1862):










_Odes funèbres no.3_ [_Les morts_] for orchestra S112/3 - arr. for piano as S516 (c. 1860-66): 
_Resignazione_ [first version] S187a (1877):
_A magyarok Istene_ [_Ungarns Gott_] for baritone, male choir and piano S339 - arr. for piano as S543 (1881):










_(6) Consolations_ [second version] S172 (1849-50):
_Ave Maria_ [_für die große Klavierschule von Lebert und Stark_] in E S182 (1862):
_Ave Maria d'Arcadelt_ in F S183/2 (1862):
_Ave Maria_ in D-flat for mixed choir and organ S38 - arr. for piano as S504/2 (orig. 1868 - arr. 1872):
_Ave Maria_ in G for voice and organ/harmonium S341 - arr. for piano as S545 (orig. and arr. 1881):
_A magyarok Istene_ [_Ungarns Gott_] for baritone, male choir and piano S339 - arr. for piano left-hand as S543b (1881):










_Rhapsodie espagnole_ [_Folies d'espagne et Jota aragonesa_] S254 (by 1858):
_Hungarian Rhapsodies_ nos.1-10 S244 (1846-53, 1882 and 1885):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3
*

Nice sense of flow and lots of little details to keep my attention.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

An interesting collection of pieces played by Leif Ove Andsnes.
I particularly enjoyed the Kurtag and Dalbavie pieces.


----------



## Red Terror

(CD 01) Béla Bartók - Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta • Concerto for Orchestra (Boulez)


----------



## NightHawk

The Victoria (1548-1611) is supassingly beautiful. The all male choir is superb, no wincing when listening to Sopranos or Altos. Gernerally, I listen only to the polyphonic motets - the many parts of the service that are sung on a reciting tone can quickly become tedious.

The Solti Wagner is a great recording, but only one among many other great recordings of this blazing finale to The Ring.


----------



## Helgi

Bach Cantatas BWV 56 & 82 with Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## flamencosketches

Just finished:










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.61. Itzhak Perlman, Carlo Maria Giulini, Philharmonia Orchestra. Wow, was that great. I've never enjoyed the Beethoven VC as much as now. I'll happy add that to the list of works by Beethoven that I consider to be personal favorites.

Moving onto another VC, in the same key...:










*Igor Stravinsky*: Violin Concerto in D major. Hilary Hahn, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. Why are so many violin concertos in D major...? Must be an idiomatic key to play in, like how E and A are idiomatic for the guitar. But I don't understand the technical side of the violin much at all. Anyway, the soloist and ensemble alike make a compelling case for this underplayed concerto. Everyone involved is clearly convinced of its importance and plays with conviction. It's a work of sublime beauty, rare for neoclassical-period Stravinsky. Recommended to anyone curious about this side of Stravinsky's music. Funny, I still have yet to hear the Brahms on the same disc. Ought to take care of that soon.


----------



## 13hm13

Robert Volkmann - Konzertstück, Op. 42 (1862)








Robert Volkmann, Jerome Rose, Orchestra Of Radio Luxembourg, Pierre Cao, Thomas Blees, Hamburg Symphony*, Alois Springer ‎- Konzertstück For Piano & Orchestra / Concerto For Cello & Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*

London Phil, 1938 and 1939 (must be a splice of two performances).


----------



## pmsummer

NOTENBÜCHLEIN FÜR ANNA MAGDALENA BACH
_A Selection_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Tragicomedia
-Stephen Stubbs - lutes, direction
-Erin Headley - viola da gamba, lirone
-Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, organ
John Potter - tenor
_
Teldec Das Alte Werk_


----------



## Malx

Streamed:

Beethoven, Violin Sonata in F major 'Spring', a very fine live recording from the Wigmore Hall label.
Note to self - must listen to more from this combination of talented instrumentalists.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4
*

Arthur Rubenstein in 1947. The piano in particular sounds really good despite the year of the recording.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven String Quartets* Belcea Quartet on Zig Zag








Discs 2, 3 and 4 from this box set.

Features the following quartets:
- Op. 18 No. 1
- Op. 18 No. 2
- Op. 18 No. 4
- Op. 59 No. 3
- Op. 95
- Op. 131

Quite a feast!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

Another excellent BBC MM disc from 2007 featuring new generation artists - I listened to Sharon Bezaly playing 'Syrinx' by Debussy, Alina Ibragimova & Cedric Tiberghien playing Cesar Franck's 'Sonata for Violin and Piano in A major' and finally Tiberghien on his on playing Ravel's 'Gaspard de la nuit'.

Very enjoyable.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132333


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
. . Philharmonia Orchestra
. . Vladimir Ashkenazy, conductor
. . James Ehnes, violin

Octet in E flat, op. 20
. . Musicians of the Seattle Chamber Music Society
. . James Ehnes, violin

2010


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schumann symphony no. 2 with Thielemann/Staatskapelle Dresden. Going to bed after that.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in various choral works:


----------



## 13hm13

Paul le Flem - Symphonie №1, La Magicienne de la Mer, Fantasie


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Disc 1
Lucas Debargue (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'

Dame Joan Sutherland (Soprano), Marilyn Horne (Mezzo-Soprano), James King (Tenor), Martti Talvela (Bass)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt


----------



## KenOC

DSCH's Leningrad Symphony, Andris Nelsons with the BSO. One the radio, just now wrapping up in the most grandiose style!


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> Streamed:
> 
> Beethoven, Violin Sonata in F major 'Spring', a very fine live recording from the Wigmore Hall label.
> Note to self - must listen to more from this combination of talented instrumentalists.
> 
> View attachment 132328


Note to you, Tiberghien is a very fine pianist, try his Brahms.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel, Debussy & Massenet

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier

Debussy: Fantasie for piano and orchestra
Massenet: Eau courante
Massenet: Eau dormante
Massenet: Papillons blancs
Massenet: Papillons noirs
Massenet: Toccata
Massenet: Valse folle
Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626

Elly Ameling/ Marilyn Horne/ Ugo Benelli/ Tugomor Franc
Wiener Philharmoniker
Istvan Kertesz


----------



## rice

Kubelik conducting Mahler's 5th


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I remember hearing this performance of the Korngold on the radio once and knowing straight away that it was Mutter, there is something so distinctive and recognisable about the tone she produces. This is a fabulous version of Korngold's gorgeous concerto and Mutter spins out the romantic lyricism to absolutely gorgeous effect, tosses off its difficulties with ease.

The Tchaikovsky I'm not so sure about. Technically it is an aboslute tour de force, but, here in a live performance from Vienna, she becomes excessively expressive, pulling the temp around to such a degree that we lose any sense of flow. It was probably thrilling if you were in the concert hall but on repeated listening it becomes tiresome.

The Korngold alone is an absolute must, though.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Demetrio e Polibio

Sofia Mchedlishvili, Victoria Yarovaya, César Arrieta, Luca Dall'Amico

Virtuosi Brunensis, Camerata Bach Choir Poznan, Luciano Acocella.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More violin concertos. This time Prokoviev and Shostakovich in this superb award winning recording from Vengerov and Rostropovich.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - fourth and final instalment of various piano works for this morning and early afternoon.

_Années de pèlerinage III_ [_Troisième année_] - seven pieces S163 (1867-77):










_Elegy no.1_ S196 (1874):
_Elegy no.2_ S197 (1877):
_Mephisto Waltz no.1_ [_Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke (The Dance in the Village Inn)_] S514 (1859-61):
_Mephisto Waltz no.2_ S515 (by c. 1881):
_Mephisto Waltz no.3_ [second version] S216 (1883):
_Mephisto Waltz no.4_ S696 (1885 inc.):










_Hungarian Rhapsodies_ nos.11-19 S244 (1846-53, 1882 and 1885):










_Sancta Dorothea_ S187 (1877):
_Resignazione_ [first version] S187a (1877):
_Receuillement_ S204 (1877):
_Toccata_ S197a (c. 1879):
_Carrousel de Madame Pelet-Narbonne_ S214a (c. 1879):
_Romance oubliée_ S527 - revision of _Romance_ [_O pourquoi donc_] S169 (orig. 1848 - rev. 1880):
_In festo transfigurationis Domini nostri Jesu Christi_ S188 (1880):
_Nuages gris_ S199 (1881):
_Am Grabe Richard Wagners_ D202 (1883):
_Schlaflos! Frage und Antwort_ S203 (1883):
_En rêve_ [_Nocturne_] S207 (1885): 
_(4) Valses oubliées_ S215 (1881-84): 
_Historische ungarische Bildnisse_ - seven pieces S205 (1885):


----------



## annaw

Nice first listen to Scriabin's piano music


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 8

*Verdi: La Traviata - Act III Prelude
Verdi: Aida - Act II Ballet Music
Ponchielli: La Gioconda - Dance of the Hours
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - Intermezzo
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - Intermezzo
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - Intermezzo
Mascagni: L'Amico Fritz - Intermezzo
Respighi: Pini di Roma
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers - Overture*

All stereo recordings from 1958 and 1959 with the Philharmonia in sparkling form.


----------



## Helgi

Starting my day with the 1942 Furtwängler/BPO Beethoven No. 9 (Music & Arts)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Adolf Hasse

Cantatas, Ballads & Sonatas

Julianne Baird (soprano), Nancy Hadden (flute), Erin Headley (viola da gamba), Malcolm Proud (harpsicord)

Ah Dio, ritornote from La conversione di Sant'Agostino
Cosa e'sta Cossa
Fille dolce, mio bene
Grazie agli inganni tuoi
No ste'a condanarme
Hasse, J A: Quel vago seno, O Fille
Si', la gondola avere', no crie'
Sonata In B Minor Op. 2 No. 6
Sonata In C Minor, Op. 7 No. 6


----------



## jim prideaux

a while ago a fellow member who was clearly aware of my interest in the symphonies of Schubert alerted me to the fact that I could get hold of a particular 'classic' recording very cheaply second hand.

Thankfully I followed that advice and again listened last night to the particular recording of the 3rd 5th and 6th Symphonies made by Beecham and the Royall Philharmonic...….superb, outstanding...what ever positive adjectives you can think of!


----------



## Dimace

In this beautiful LP *Pablo Casals* plays* Mendelssohns Konzert Für Violoncello Und Orchester A-moll, Op. 129 *and other important works from *Bach, Haydn* etc. like the El Cant Del Ocells / Sant Marti Del Canigó / Aria Aus Der "Orgel-Pastorale F-dur" / Rezitativ Aus Dem Orgelkonzert Nr. 3 / Adagio Aus Der Klaviersonate Nr. 9 D-dur / Nana Aus "7 Spanische Volkslieder"

Quality beyond any critic and comments here. The sound (despite the LP is from 1976) is also good.


----------



## chill782002

Scriabin - 24 Preludes Op 11

Rudolf Kehrer

Recorded 1976


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Presto Classical 20th March 2020

Goerne's now audibly careworn voice is well suited to this bleak, brooding programme of songs about isolation and resignation...One of the disc's great virtues is the deft, imaginative pianism of Lisiecki, who astonishes at every turn...Some of the most moving moments are those where his animation seems to rub off on Goerne almost against his own better judgement: when the baritone sings 'You give me youth and joy and courage' in the vernal Maigesang, his words could easily be an address to his sprightly recital-partner.

Katherine Cooper


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*


----------



## Dimace

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 132350
> 
> 
> Scriabin - 24 Preludes Op 11
> 
> Rudolf Kehrer
> 
> Recorded 1976


Very nice. Is the 2012 CD or the LP? In every case mega performance from Rudolf.


----------



## chill782002

Dimace said:


> Very nice. Is the 2012 CD or the LP? In every case mega performance from Rudolf.


It's the 2012 CD. Yes, Kehrer was a great interpreter of Scriabin. I like the Chopin preludes as well!


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto and Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92/Introduction and Allegro Op. 134

Peter Rösel (piano)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur.


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder - Thomas Tallis - Antoine Brumel - Robert White - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Thomas Tallis*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM_


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail (new release) - Ethan Sperry leading the Portland State Chamber Choir in choral works by Eriks Esenvalds:


















Purchased to acquire a few of Esenvalds's pieces which I do not have, it's great to get turned onto a 'new' choir. This 40+ member choir sings with the precision of a much smaller group while having the 'weight' of a larger choir. I'm a fan.


----------



## Vasks

_Liking Ludwig_

*Beethoven - Overture to "The Creatures of Prometheus" (Levy/Telarc)
Beethoven - Romance #2 (Zuckerman/Philips)
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #3 (Perahia/CBS)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132353


*Frédéric Chopin*

Waltzes

Stephen Hough, piano

2011


----------



## Rogerx

Lortzing: Overtures

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra, A.F Guhl, Heinz Roegner


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Ballades
Impromptus


----------



## annaw

I've been listening to the piano concerti mainly but I compared the first concerto to Argerich's recording with Dutoit and I feel I might actually prefer the latter (or at least the conducting)...


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday's mail - Jeremy Backhouse leading the Vasari Singers in choral works by Zoltan Kodaly:









*
Laudes Organi
Esti Dal
Pange lingua
Este
Missa brevis: Introitus
Missa brevis: Kyrie eleison
Missa brevis: Gloria
Missa brevis: Credo
Missa brevis: Sanctus
Missa brevis: Benedictus
Missa brevis: Agnus Die
Missa brevis: Ite, missa est*


----------



## Rogerx

Kraus: Flute Quintet in D major, String Quartet in D major, Op. 1 No. 4/ String Quartet in G minor, Op. 1 No. 3

Martin Sandhoff (flute)

Schuppanzigh Quartet


----------



## Dimace

pmsummer said:


> LAMENTA
> _The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
> *Ferrabosco the Elder - Thomas Tallis - Antoine Brumel - Robert White - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
> The Tallis Scholars
> Peter Philips - director
> _
> Gimell_





pmsummer said:


> THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
> *Thomas Tallis*
> The Hilliard Ensemble
> _
> ECM_


Wonderful music, wonderful photos!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oops, I really don't know the Schumann symphonies very well. Doing something about that now


----------



## Malx

This afternoon whilst undertaking some particularly mundane tasks:

Piano transcriptions of various works by Wagner - Cyprien Katsaris (Disc 7 of box below).

Mozart, Sonatas for Fortepiano & Violin Nos K376, 377, 379 & 380 - Jos van Immerseel & Midori Seiler.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Buxtehude, Vocal Music*

Emma Kirkby sings these lovely pieces effortlessly and with all the requisite emotions, with one reviewer saying, "She goes from strength to strength."


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Oops, I really don't know the Schumann symphonies very well. Doing something about that now


With whom? There are so many choices!


----------



## Malx

Now with thanks to Rogerx for the nudge in this direction:

Brahms, Four Ballades Op 10 & Hungarian Dances - Cedric Tiberghien.
Originally released on different discs but I have them together in this fabulous Brahms box.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Budapest String Quartet with Walter Trampler, viola, performing Brahms' String Quintets 1 and 2 on Columbia lp


----------



## Helgi

Furtwängler conducts Wagner with VPO and Lucerne:










And now _Das Lied von der Erde_ with Rafael Kubelík/BRSO, Janet Baker and Waldemar Kmentt:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Another favorite British composer--Herbert Howells (Orchestral Works), conducted by Hickox


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Franz Liszt - various orchestral works part one for later tonight.

_Ce qu'on entend sur la montagne_ [_What One Hears on the Mountain_] - symphonic poem no.1 S95 (1848-49 - rev. 1850 and 1854):
_Tasso: Lamento e Trionfo_ - symphonic poem no.2 S96 (1849 - rev. 1850-51 and 1854):
_Les preludes_ - symphonic poem no.3 S97 (1850-55):
_Orpheus_ - symphonic poem no.4 S98 (1853-54):
_Prometheus_ - symphonic poem no.5 S99 (1855):










_Eine Faust-Symphonie_ for orchestra with finale for male choir S108 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1854 - rev. 1857):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.1 in F minor, op.10. Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

This symphony is actually damn good. Very unique for its time.

Think I'm going to continue on w/ the 9th symphony next.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Soothing sounds for these troubled times.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Helgi said:


> And now _Das Lied von der Erde_ with Rafael Kubelík/BRSO, Janet Baker and Waldemar Kmentt:


My favourite recording of a favourite work (I have quite a few other recordings as well). The very first time I heard DLVDE was actually a concert at the Royal Festival Hall in London with Dame Janet singing the lower songs, an event I've never forgotten and she always had a special way with Mahler. The _Abschied_ in this performance is quite shattering. It always takes a lot out of me.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Lieder
> 
> Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)
> 
> Presto Classical 20th March 2020
> 
> Goerne's now audibly careworn voice is well suited to this bleak, brooding programme of songs about isolation and resignation...One of the disc's great virtues is the deft, imaginative pianism of Lisiecki, who astonishes at every turn...Some of the most moving moments are those where his animation seems to rub off on Goerne almost against his own better judgement: when the baritone sings 'You give me youth and joy and courage' in the vernal Maigesang, his words could easily be an address to his sprightly recital-partner.
> 
> Katherine Cooper


This looks like something I need to spin soon.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in various choral works:


how much do we enjoy this one?


----------



## Malx

More Brahms from Cedric Tiberghien - this time the Piano Concerto No 1 with the BBC SO under Jiri Belohlavek.









Cover of seperate release:


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.15 in A minor,op.132
String Quartet no.16 in F major, op.135









Hungarian Quartet *


----------



## Joachim Raff

Super recording of Stanford's Irish Symphony


----------



## Itullian

I love this series by the Elias String Quartet.
You can hear the joy in their playing.
They sound like they're really enjoying it.
Great sound too.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Granate

I listened to many more Toscanini Beethoven performances (found in the Memories Box), but these were my highlights from today. Recommended listen










No.4 from this CD.










Probably my favourite Toscanini No.9, you will find it very similar to Furtwängler 1942.

I also Listened to NBC No.9 from 1938, and it was indeed much more relaxed and dynamic, discoursive than the fast 1939. Singing wasn't much of a wonder as the CD promises in the cover. I still prefer the 1939 to this 1938.










The discourse doesn't surprise me at all. Nothing new but very notable performance in surprisingly good SQ.










Beethoven Symphony No.7 with RIAS. With audience. Great SQ although the performance deescalated. Very good too.

Would only buy the Colón No.9 but I already own it.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade*
Thomas Beecham/RPO

May be an old warhorse, but it's one I never tire of. Reach for Beecham, sit back, and lose yourself in magical storytelling genius.


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade*
> Thomas Beecham/RPO
> 
> May be an old warhorse, but it's one I never tire of. Reach for Beecham, sit back, and lose yourself in magical storytelling genius.


Somehow I've never heard all of Scheherazade. I should check out the Beecham recording. Speaking of Beecham I am awaiting a disc of him conducting Bizet. Should be coming soon. I've been meaning to check out more Beecham ever since I picked up a disc of him conducting Delius and it blew me away.


----------



## Dimace

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Oops, I really don't know the Schumann symphonies very well. Doing something about that now


I could suggest this LP X 3 set from DG> 4 Symphonien - Jubiläums-Edition Die Welt Der Symphonie. I'm quite good with Robert (as Knowledge, though NOT an expert) and I found this set very pleasant and to the point. It is also good that you don't have to sell your belongings to buy this one.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

flamencosketches said:


> Somehow I've never heard all of Scheherazade. I should check out the Beecham recording. Speaking of Beecham I am awaiting a disc of him conducting Bizet. Should be coming soon. I've been meaning to check out more Beecham ever since I picked up a disc of him conducting Delius and it blew me away.


Beecham is not the most powerful performance of Scheherazade, but it really has atmosphere and beauty. My favorites remain the more visceral Russian approaches - Kondrashin and Gergiev, who I would recommend if you no2rmally like more intense and high-powered readings.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphonies by Schumann all day when I had time. No. 2 now with Nézet-Séguin/Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 4*

This is a live performance in Vienna from 1987.

The back of the box says Karajan is "the master greatest podium master of our age." I bet the guy who let that typo slip past is still kicking himself.


----------



## jim prideaux

flamencosketches said:


> Somehow I've never heard all of Scheherazade. I should check out the Beecham recording. Speaking of Beecham I am awaiting a disc of him conducting Bizet. Should be coming soon. I've been meaning to check out more Beecham ever since I picked up a disc of him conducting Delius and it blew me away.


I would strongly advise you get hold of his recording of Schubert's 3rd, 5th and 6th symphonies. Wonderful.


----------



## Helgi

Tsaraslondon said:


> My favourite recording of a favourite work (I have quite a few other recordings as well). The very first time I heard DLVDE was actually a concert at the Royal Festival Hall in London with Dame Janet singing the lower songs, an event I've never forgotten and she always had a special way with Mahler. The _Abschied_ in this performance is quite shattering. It always takes a lot out of me.


Yes, I remember how stunned I was after hearing this recording for the first time!


----------



## Joe B

Disc 12 of 14 - Jan Wojtacha leading the Polish State Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra in Karol Szymanowski's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## flamencosketches

jim prideaux said:


> I would strongly advise you get hold of his recording of Schubert's 3rd, 5th and 6th symphonies. Wonderful.


Sounds great. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Common Listener

Mozart - The 6 "Haydn" Quartets, Nos. 14-19 - Juilliard String Quartet.


----------



## KenOC

Brahms Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 5 No. 3. Antti Siirala, piano. Not so familiar with this - it's kind of a mix of the introspective and the grandiose, certainly a 100% quality piece of music. It's from a free Ondine album download also having the 16 Waltzes Op. 39, a bit more in the popular vein but nowhere close to salon music. All great music. The link to the download page is *here*, discovered by newish member smithson. Thanks!


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## flamencosketches

Happy birthday to a great composer...:










*Béla Bartók*: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz.116. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Happy birthday to Bartók. So the CfO, I try time and time again with this work, but I just don't find it terribly interesting. The first movement is a little boring to me, and then the subsequent movements seldom really pick my interest back up. I can be fairly certain that the recording is not the issue: it's _Reiner_ and the Chicago Symphony, probably the most virtuosic conductor/orchestra team in American history. Instead I will just try time and time again. Maybe if I ever see the Boulez recording in a record store (assuming there are still record stores around by the time this virus nonsense comes to an end), I will pick it up. If there's anyone who can break me through with this work, leave it to Boulez.

Maybe there is a listening guide out there, somewhere, to help me understand this work?

Anyway, I also listened to this:










*Béla Bartók*: Miraculous Mandarin Suite, Sz.73. Ádám Fischer, Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra

(I have the Brilliant box set, but I love the original Nimbus artwork.)


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> Brahms Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 5 No. 3. Antti Siirala, piano. Not so familiar with this - it's kind of a mix of the introspective and the grandiose, certainly a 100% quality piece of music. It's from a free Ondine album download also having the 16 Waltzes Op. 39, a bit more in the popular vein but nowhere close to salon music. All great music. The link to the download page is *here*, discovered by newish member smithson. Thanks!


Awesome. I got this too from that site (thanks Smithson!) and I loved the sonata. Never had heard any Brahms sonata before. Now I'm tempted to get a complete or semi-complete box set and do a deep dive on Brahms' piano music. I only really know the late piano pieces.

Wasn't that first movement something else? It was like a lifetime, or a universe, in a movement. Never heard a piano sonata like that. A good mix of the introspective and the grandiose just as you say.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

flamencosketches said:


> Happy birthday to Bartók. So the CfO, I try time and time again with this work, but I just don't find it terribly interesting. The first movement is a little boring to me, and then the subsequent movements seldom really pick my interest back up. I can be fairly certain that the recording is not the issue: it's _Reiner_ and the Chicago Symphony, probably the most virtuosic conductor/orchestra team in American history. Instead I will just try time and time again. Maybe if I ever see the Boulez recording in a record store (assuming there are still record stores around by the time this virus nonsense comes to an end), I will pick it up. If there's anyone who can break me through with this work, leave it to Boulez.


Not to keep pestering you with recommendations, but the recording that turned me around on this one was Ivan Fischer with the Budapest Festival Orchestra. Really dynamic music-making from a group of Hungarian musicians that obviously have it in their blood - can't get more idiomatic than that! Bartok also gets a hearty birthday wish from me; I'm really starting to fall in love with his music lately.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in his "Requiem":


----------



## Common Listener

flamencosketches said:


> *Béla Bartók*: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz.116. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Happy birthday to Bartók. So the CfO, I try time and time again with this work, but I just don't find it terribly interesting. The first movement is a little boring to me, and then the subsequent movements seldom really pick my interest back up. I can be fairly certain that the recording is not the issue: it's _Reiner_ and the Chicago Symphony, probably the most virtuosic conductor/orchestra team in American history. Instead I will just try time and time again. Maybe if I ever see the Boulez recording in a record store (assuming there are still record stores around by the time this virus nonsense comes to an end), I will pick it up. If there's anyone who can break me through with this work, leave it to Boulez.
> 
> Maybe there is a listening guide out there, somewhere, to help me understand this work?


That's funny - I was going to point you to 



 which is Boulez and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. And it's also funny that I couldn't help anyone "understand" the work and don't generally like this sort of thing but I recently played it once and was... perplexed... and the piece kept bugging me in retrospect. So I played it again and I sort of fell in love. The sounds are odd and the mood is controlled, never (to me) getting dull or, worse, and which much Romantic and modern music does, getting out of control and frenzied and obnoxious. The piece moves for me - it drives on to its destination. The "night sounds" and the whole orchestral palate just fascinates me. But maybe it's precisely _because_ I don't ordinarily care for this sort of thing that it works for me. If you live in post-Classical music, maybe it is old hat. To me it just hit a really sweet spot - challenging (to me) and strange without being unintelligible and bizarre. I haven't found any other Bartok that does it for me in quite that way but I'm glad I at least found it. I hope it works for you some time, just because I've enjoyed it so much, but not every piece has to work for everybody and it doesn't have to be real significant if it doesn't - some things just do or don't click sometimes.

Anyway, yes, happy birthday Bartok!


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> how much do we enjoy this one?


It's good, but acquisition is not mandatory. The Tavener pieces are, however, excellent!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132382


*Modest Mussorgsky*

Boris Godunov

Kirov Chorus and Orchestra, St. Petersburg
Valery Gergiev, conductor

1998, reissued 2012


----------



## Simplicissimus

flamencosketches said:


> Happy birthday to a great composer...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Béla Bartók*: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz.116. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Happy birthday to Bartók. So the CfO, I try time and time again with this work, but I just don't find it terribly interesting. The first movement is a little boring to me, and then the subsequent movements seldom really pick my interest back up. I can be fairly certain that the recording is not the issue: it's _Reiner_ and the Chicago Symphony, probably the most virtuosic conductor/orchestra team in American history. Instead I will just try time and time again. Maybe if I ever see the Boulez recording in a record store (assuming there are still record stores around by the time this virus nonsense comes to an end), I will pick it up. If there's anyone who can break me through with this work, leave it to Boulez.
> 
> Maybe there is a listening guide out there, somewhere, to help me understand this work?
> 
> Anyway, I also listened to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Béla Bartók*: Miraculous Mandarin Suite, Sz.73. Ádám Fischer, Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra
> 
> (I have the Brilliant box set, but I love the original Nimbus artwork.)


I'm not saying I deeply understand The Concerto for Orchestra, but it's one of my favorites that I just have to put in the CD player every couple of weeks. The Reiner/CSO disc is my preferred version, but I also have the Dorati/LSO Mercury Living Presence and Michael Gielen/SWR Sinfinieorchster discs. I haven't heard Boulez do this one. I'll be interested to know what you think when you listen to it. To me, the Dorati is a little driven and less bouncy than the Reiner. The Gielen is beautiful and transparent but not as zippy as the Reiner.

The only Miraculous Mandarin I have is Martinon/CSO. I really love this piece and I am interested in hearing other versions. In some recent discussion about Modernism on this forum, there was the idea that Miraculous Mandarin is among the key compositions. Im thinking about that.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening, all excellent albums

Mahler Symphony Nos. 3, 4, 6 Jessye Norman, Frederica von Stade, Abbado, Vienna










Victoria: Requiem, others. Tallis Scholars










Boccherini, Astorga: Stabat Mater, Susan Gritton, Paul Agnew, Sarah Fox, King's Consort.










Saint-Saens: Piano Trios 1 & 2. Florestan Trio.










Ives: Symphony No. 2. Ormandy, Philadelphia.


----------



## 13hm13

Robert Fuchs - Orchestral Works (Vol.1) - Manfred Müssauer


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Seven Last Words from the Cross":


----------



## Joachim Raff

Comparable to Ries or Czerny. Just as good if not better


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Joe B said:


> Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Seven Last Words from the Cross":


How do you like this work? Is the musical language more contemporary or neo-Romantic? It was nominated in a game that I'm running featuring lesser-known sacred choral works, and I'm curious about what to expect.


----------



## flamencosketches

I wasn't expecting so much feedback on that Bartók post, but thanks, everyone, for the perspectives. I have a feeling that eventually the CFO will click for me.










*Frédéric Chopin*: Ballade No.2 in F major, op.38; Nocturne No.13 in C minor, op.48 no.1. Leif Ove Andsnes

OK, so Andsnes' Chopin is growing on me, and I think his playing on this 2018 release is miles beyond the other Chopin disc I have of his, the three sonatas recorded in the early 1990s (a great classic in the estimation of many, and I am beginning to like it, but I was disappointed on the first few listens). But I'm not sure I can get behind his pouty face on the album artwork.


----------



## Joe B

Allegro Con Brio said:


> How do you like this work? *Is the musical language more contemporary or neo-Romantic? *It was nominated in a game that I'm running featuring lesser-known sacred choral works, and I'm curious about what to expect.


I like this work and most by Sir James MacMillan.
Musical language is contemporary, very much like his "Stabat Mater".


----------



## Rogerx

Boyce ; Symphonies Nos. 1-8

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> This looks like something I need to spin soon.






Here is a clip, wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx

Hubertusmesse

Bohemian, French and Austrian Hunting Music for Parforce Horns

Detmolder Hornisten, Michael Höltzel

anon.: Anjajd
anon.: Aria Sancti Huberti
anon.: Le Point du jour
anon.: Ruckkehr-Grosses Halali
anon.: Seven Austrian Fanfares
Anton, O: Bei Ankuft der Herrschaft
Anton, O: Jagd Abblasen
Anton, O: Wenn die Jagd angeblasen wird
Cantin: St. Hubert Mass
Kozeluch: Fanfare
Kozeluch: Stopp-Steh-Wild-in-Sicht-Fanfare
Kozeluch: Wachtel-Fanfare
Rossini: Le rendez-vous de chasse


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Beethoven, Mozart: Clarinet Trios

Emanuel Ax (piano), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Richard Stoltzman (clarinet)

Best Chamber Music Recording
Grammy Awards
38th Awards (1995)
Best Chamber Music


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony No.9 in E minor, Op.95 "From the New World"

Wiener Philharmoniker
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1963-11-08
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano), Bryanna West (alto), Jereme Wilkie (tenor), Ulises Zavaleta (tenor), Jorden Moss (baritone), Rex Bennett (bass), Charles Noble (viola), Marilyn de Oliveira (cello)

Portland State University Chamber Choir, Ethan Sperry


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Piano Concertos & Ballades (4), Op. 10

Tzimon Barto (piano)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Tsaraslondon

David Daniels' second solo recital covers music by Mozart, Gluck and Handel his first having been all Handel and it is the Handel items that make the greatest impression on this disc. The Mozart arias are well sung, but they do not represent Mozart at his best and he is curiously tepid in Gluck's _Che faro senza Euridice_, though suitably rapt in _Che puro ciel_. However in the Handel, Daniels is at his considerable best, whether ravishing the ear, as in _Ch'io parto_ or tossing off thrilling cascades of notes in _Furibondo spira il venno_.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schumann symphonies today as well, this time with David Zinman/Tonhalle Orchester Zürich. Heard no. 1 and just started no. 2


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Korngold's Symphony is a tougher work than his gorgeously romantic Violin Concerto, but not short of wonderfully lyrical melodies. This is a terrific performance by Previn and the LSO.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier, Liszt - disk 1
Mephisto Waltz No 1; Tarantella; Rapsodie espagnole; Pensees des morts; 
St Francois d'Assise:la predication aux oiseaux; Benadiction de Dieu dans la solitude









Now, Prokofiev - disk 2
Symphony No.1 in D Op.25 'Classical'* /*Efrem Kurtz; Philharmonia Orchestra
Cello Concerto in E minor Op.58* /*Janos Starker; Walter Susskind; Philharmonia Orchestra
Prokofiev‧Sinfonietta in A Op.48 */*Riccardo Muti; Philharmonia Orchestra
Prokofiev‧Overture on Hebrew Themes* /*Michel Béroff; Michel Portal; Parrenin Quartet


----------



## 13hm13

Sergei Bortkiewicz - Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3 (Stefan Doniga)


----------



## Malx

More mundane work tasks today so trying to make the best of it with some music playing in the background.
Streamed:
Prokofiev, Piano Sonatas Vol 2 - Melnikov.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various orchestral works part two this morning and early afternoon.

_Mazeppa_ - symphonic poem no.6 S100 (1851-54):
_Festklänge_ [_Festival Sounds_] - symphonic poem no.7 S101 (1853 - rev. 1861):










Piano Concerto no.1 in E-flat S124 (1835-56):
Piano Concerto no.2 in A S125 (1849-61):
_Totentanz_ for piano and orchestra S126/2 (c. 1859-64):










_Héroïde funèbre_ - symphonic poem no.8 S102 (1854-56):
_Hungaria_ - symphonic poem no.9 S103 (1854):
_Hamlet_ - symphonic poem no.10 S104 (1858):
_Hunnenschlacht_ [_The Battle of the Huns_] - symphonic poem no.11 S105 (1855-57):
_Die Ideale_ [_The Ideals_] - symphonic poem no.12 S106 (1856-57):


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Dante Symphony, Künstlerfestzug; Tasso

Staatskapelle Weimar, Knabenchor der Jenaer Philharmonie, Damen des Opernchores des Deutschen Nationaltheaters Weimar, Kirill Karabits


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

6 Schübler Chorales BWV 645-650
18 Leipzig Chorales BWV 651-655,668

also sung in the Chorale Harmonizations

The Amsterdam Baroque Choir
Ton Koopman
Christian Müller Organ,Built 1724-7,Grote Kerk,Leeuwarden


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fabulous performances of the Prokoviev and Ravel concertos with the added bonus of Argerich's _Gaspard de la nuit_. Stunning.


----------



## jim prideaux

Nelsons and the Boston S.O. performing Shostakovich's 10th Symphony.

edit.....great work, great interpretation and recording.

Two of my oldest friends recently moved away from Lichfield. The Oxfam in that city was a superb source of great second hand stuff and each time I visited them I came away with something.....such as this! I regard it as extremely selfish of them to have moved house, irrespective of their reasons.

Last purchase was pristine vinyl of Brahms 1, 2 and 4 performed by Toscanini and the NBC SO.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations
> 
> Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano), Bryanna West (alto), Jereme Wilkie (tenor), Ulises Zavaleta (tenor), Jorden Moss (baritone), Rex Bennett (bass), Charles Noble (viola), Marilyn de Oliveira (cello)
> 
> Portland State University Chamber Choir, Ethan Sperry


Your evaluation?


----------



## eljr

flamencosketches said:


> Happy birthday to a great composer...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Béla Bartók*: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz.116. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Happy birthday to Bartók. So the CfO, I try time and time again with this work, but I just don't find it terribly interesting. The first movement is a little boring to me, and then the subsequent movements seldom really pick my interest back up. I can be fairly certain that the recording is not the issue: it's _Reiner_ and the Chicago Symphony, probably the most virtuosic conductor/orchestra team in American history. Instead I will just try time and time again. Maybe if I ever see the Boulez recording in a record store (assuming there are still record stores around by the time this virus nonsense comes to an end), I will pick it up. If there's anyone who can break me through with this work, leave it to Boulez.
> 
> Maybe there is a listening guide out there, somewhere, to help me understand this work?


I have this on SACD... I think I'll pull it out and give it a spin today.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in his "Requiem":


nice run of music yesterday!


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Seven Last Words from the Cross":


i will be spinning this soon.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Nice, enjoy!










*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.7 in C major, op.60, the "Leningrad". Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

The second movement has just began. Wow, that first movement was epic, and Petrenko never loses the line. Very well done! I saw this work in concert once and unfortunately I remember getting lost somewhere through the second and third movements, we'll see if Petrenko is better able to maintain my attention. This is Shostakovich at his most large-scale and Mahlerian.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Your evaluation?


I am with JoeB
It's stunning, never thought in my live that "new" music could have such impact on me .The voices are incredible.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout', etc.

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gérard Caussé (viola), Aloïs Posch (double bass) & Frank Braley (piano)

A memorable account of the Trout Quintet. This group may not project the warmth and bonhomie of the famous Curzon/Boskovsky recording, nor does it have the searching quality of the performance... - Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## Rogerx

Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony Op. 18

Julia Varady (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel


----------



## Dimace

jim prideaux said:


> Nelsons and the Boston S.O. performing Shostakovich's 10th Symphony.
> 
> edit.....great work, great interpretation and recording.
> 
> Two of my oldest friends recently moved away from Lichfield. *The Oxfam in that city was a superb source of great second hand stuff and each time I visited them I came away with something*.....such as this! I regard it as extremely selfish of them to have moved house, irrespective of their reasons.
> 
> Last purchase was pristine vinyl of Brahms 1, 2 and 4 performed by Toscanini and the NBC SO.


You are like me! In every city, in every occasion, I look for LP shops to make my purchases. I become very sad, when I see one of them closed, making the neighbourhood or the whole city less interesting.


----------



## Merl

Trying to do some work from home whilst playing this very good recording. Gathers steam as it goes on but not as impressive as his Tokyo 1st.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132395


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Capriccio on the Departure of His Beloved Brother, BWV 992
Capriccio in E major, BWV 993
Four Duets, BWV 802-805
French Overture, BWV 831

Angela Hewitt, piano

2000


----------



## Vasks

*Francaix - Ouverture anacreontique (Fischer/Hyperion)
Lajtha - Symphony #6 (Pasquet/Marco Polo)*


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 132395
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Italian Concerto, BWV 971
> Capriccio on the Departure of His Beloved Brother, BWV 992
> Capriccio in E major, BWV 993
> Four Duets, BWV 802-805
> French Overture, BWV 831
> 
> Angela Hewitt, piano
> 
> 2000


I just saw Ms. Hewitt in concert at the beginning of the month, she played the bulk of the contents of this CD: the Italian Concerto, the French Overture, and the Four Duets from Clavier-Übung 3. It was a killer recital. I bought that CD there and she signed it. 

Current listening:










*Henri Dutilleux*: Symphony No.1. Paavo Järvi, Orchestre de Paris

Just cracking into this box now for the first time. Really enjoying this performance of the first symphony.


----------



## sbmonty

My first listen to some of this composer's works.


----------



## Rogerx

Agitato- Tamas Palfalvi (trumpet)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra

Araia: Cadrò, ma qual si mira
Dubrovay: Trumpet Concerto No. 3
Erickson, R: Kryl
Handel: Water Music Suite No. 2 in D major, HWV349
Kagel: Morceau de concours
Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre
Telemann: Quintet (Sinfonia spirituosa) in D major TWV 44:1, for trumpet, 2 violins, viola & b.c.
Vivaldi: Agitata infido flatu (from Juditha Triumphans)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

piano sonatas 11,9,10 & fantasia KV475,397 & rondo KV485


----------



## Dimace

Merl said:


> Trying to do some work from home whilst playing this very good recording. Gathers steam as it goes on but not as impressive as his Tokyo 1st.
> 
> View attachment 132394


Eliahu has murdered My Master's Faust Symphony and I don't love him very much :lol:, although he is a VERY GOOD director (with, also, some big musical accidents…)


----------



## Itullian

Complete music for strings. Excellent Mozart playing by the Chilingirian Quartet


----------



## Dimace

For Opera fans this is a must. *Gaetano and his famous L' Elisir d' Amore! **English Chamber Orchestra under Marcello Viotti, with the Great Mariella Devia and Roberto Alagna! *An Erato (France) production from 1993. Here we have the German Issue with 200 pages booklet and the cover is shown below. I love very much Gaetano and Vincenzo and although the opera isn't something very special, I suggest this recording, mainly for the* super sound and the Luxus, all around material quality.* (the French Issue, comes with Alagna's face on the cover. It is the SAME item, with the same EAN etc. but, somehow, less collectible. Not a big issue…)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn symphonies.*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132402


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Motets - BWV 118, 159, 159, 225, 227, 228, 229, 230

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki, director

2009


----------



## Rogerx

Adam: Giselle

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Schoenberg*: Suite for Piano, op.25. Peter Hill


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

A couple of discs played earlier this afternoon:

Mozart, Sonatas for Fortepiano & Violin Nos K481, K454, & K526 - Jos van Immerseel & Midori Seiler.

Ligeti, Complete Piano Works (Volume I) - Fredrik Ullen.


----------



## Marinera

*Il Fasolo?*
Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre, disk 18


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Korngold: Suite for 2 violins cello and piano left hand
Schmidt: Quintet in G major for 2 violins, viola, cello and piano left hand
*
Excellent performances of a couple of rarely performed works. I find the Korngold much more to my taste, but the Schmidt is diverting enough.


----------



## eljr




----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Bartok's birthday yesterday and today.

Concerto for Orchestra. Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin. Competent clear performance but a bit removed and lacking in energy for me. Reiner is safe 










String Quartets 1, 2, 3. Belcea Quartet. Warm and insightful performances. An excellent alternative to the Emersons.










Violin Concerto No. 2. Mutter, Ozawa Boston. This is my oldest recording of this and it still holds up very well. The second violin concerto was the very first work I ever heard by Bartok at a Tanglewood concert, and it made a huge impression on me as a high schooler.










The Miraculous Mandarin, Dance Suite. Alsop. Bournemouth. Fine performance but I'd prefer an edgier approach. The recording is a little distant and I think I prefer the suite; it's stronger as just music.

Piano Quintet in C Major, SZ.23: Vilde Frang, Barnabás Kelemen, Katalin Kokas, Nicolas Altstaedt & Alexander Lonquich. A gorgeous recording. Recommended










(The site refused to let me include all the images even though there were only 5).


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Finished Moses which I very much enjoyed now moving on to this :


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mozart & Beethoven's Quintets for piano & wind instruments.


----------



## Malx

Played Stile Antico's 'The Phoenix Rising' in my usual manner - that is to programme the tracks so William Byrd's Mass for Five Voices is grouped together then all the other tracks follow.
The disc's track sequence intersperses the Mass with the other tracks - I prefer to listen to the Mass as a complete piece.
Despite that little inconvenience this a very fine disc.


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich's 10th (Nelsons and the BSO)…….the first movement might be unrelenting and uncompromising but at the same time there is an almost hypnotic beauty about it...…..In some ways it epitomises Shostakovich as a composer for me. My initial experience of this work came with a cassette of HvK and the BPO. I do not recall that recording or interpretation having anywhere near the same impact upon me.

Will now have to investigate the other recordings in this cycle.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade*
> Thomas Beecham/RPO
> 
> May be an old warhorse, but it's one I never tire of. Reach for Beecham, sit back, and lose yourself in magical storytelling genius.


Agree on Beecham, and also add Stoky on Phase Four (Both on lp)


----------



## senza sordino

An Italian theme yesterday and today

Vivaldi La Stravaganza 









Puccini All the highlights from his operas. (Two disks of arias, choruses etc)









Respighi Fountains of Rome, Pines of Rome, Roman Festivals









Respighi Church Windows, Brazilian Impressions, Roman Festivals









Berio Fourth Original Version of a Ritirata Notturna of Madrid of Boccherini, Calmo, Sinfonia


----------



## Eramire156

For the string quartet thread

*Franz Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in G minor op.20 no.3









The Lindsays *


----------



## AeolianStrains

Banchini & Ensemble 415, Albinoni, 6 String Quintets


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various orchestral works part three of three tonight.

_Hungarian Rhapsodies_ nos. 14, 2, 6, 12, 5 and 9 for piano S244 - arr. for orchestra by Franz Doppler and Franz Liszt S359 (1857-60):










_Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe_ [_From the Cradle to the Grave_] - symphonic poem no.13 S107 (1881-82):
_Mephisto Waltz no.1 - Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke_ [_The Dance in the Village Inn_] S110/2 (c. 1856-61):










_Eine Symphonie zu Dantes Divina Commedia_ for orchestra with finale for boys' or children's choir [Text: from the _Magnificat_] S109 (1855-56):


----------



## jim prideaux

Always loved Schubert's 3rd......but Beecham takes it to a place of delight!


----------



## Helgi

Currently at the Oberspree cable factory in Berlin, on DCH:









Wagner: Parsifal, prelude to act 1

Brahms: Double Concerto
Truls Mørk and Lisa Batiashvili

From the Berlin Philharmonic 2007 European Concert.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas No 23 'Appassionata' & No 26 'Les Adieux' - Artur Schnabel.
Schnabel's may not be note perfect at times but for me it's great to listen to a style of pianism that has all but died out. Many of todays pianists are technical very gifted but sometimes lack individuality, soul, whatever you may call it - Schnabel definitely is his own man.


----------



## Dimace

*Felix Blumenfeld*, wasn't only a very significant composer for the Russia, but also equally a SUPERB pianist. His *Etude de concert Op. 24 *, is an example of unparalleled virtuosity and romantic. Jouni Somero, is expert to composers like Felix. Very pathetic performance, full of drama and promises. My Master must be proud for both composer and pianist. MUST for every piano lover.

The second video, also MUST, consists of Felix's *Two Impromptus* played from the *Canadian (Toronto) pianist Philip Thomson*. Superb performance although doesn't reach Jouni's pathos.


----------



## Joachim Raff

*Piano Concerto No.1 in E-minor, Op.10 (1907)*

Pianist: Ingemar Edgren
Orchestra: Göteborgs Symfoniorkester
Conductor: Jorma Panula






Super piano concerto from a Swedish Unsung Composer


----------



## 13hm13

GHEDINI, G.F.: Architetture / Contrappunti / Marinaresca e baccanale (Rome Symphony, La Vecchia)/ Naxos


----------



## Luchesi

The same song played in 12 keys. See if you can hear the keys changing.

Daniel Clasen 1 day ago (edited) 
F# minor: Russian vibes
G minor: sounds kind of like "Blue"
G# minor: sounds emotionless
A minor: sounds like the actual tetris song, because it is.
A# minor: sounds kind of like a Jewish celebratory song.
B minor: sounds very happy, light, and reminds me of springtime
C minor: more Russian vibes
C# minor: reminds me of church
D minor: sounds intentionally high pitched.
D# minor: sounds sad
E minor: makes me feel tingly
F minor: happy


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132435


*Georges Bizet*

Carmen

Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson, conductor

2003


----------



## Joachim Raff

A Latvian composer that wrote in the romantic idiom. This performance is unpublished but uploaded on YouTube. A super talent that needs exploring.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Béla Bartók*: Music for strings, percussion & celesta, Sz.106. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

I like this work marginally better than the Concerto for Orchestra. A good recorded performance. It's interesting to hear the Chicagoans play without the benefit of their famous brass. They still kept it nice and tight, as always under Reiner.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Unsung Finish Composer in the mould of Rachmaninoff/Rubinstein. Love the last movement. Real catchy stuff


----------



## Joe B

Catherine Ruckwardt leading the Philharmonisches Orchester des Staatstheaters Mainz in Hans Rott's "Symphony No. 1 E Major":


----------



## 13hm13

Casella: Orchestral Music

Orchestra Regionale della Toscana, Daniele Rustioni


----------



## Heliogabo

Just discovered this classic reading and... wow!!
today the 2nd and 4th


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 24 & 25

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 3& 4

Wiener Philharmoniker
Istvan Kertesz


----------



## senza sordino

Part two of Italian music

Corelli Violin Sonatas nos. 1-12









Boccherini Guitar Quintets #4, 7 and 9









Cherubini Funeral March, and Requiem









Respighi Ancient Airs and Dances nos. 1, 2 and 3, and Trittico Botticelliano 









Respighi Impressioni Brasiliane, La Boutique Fantasque


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross, Hob XX (Piano version)

Alexei Lubimov (tangent piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Keiser: St. Mark Passion

Thomas E. Bauer (bass) & Jan Kobow (tenor)

Ensemble Jacques Moderne & Gli Incogniti, Joël Suhubiette & Amandine Beyer.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Vol. 5

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy

Mozart: Il re pastore, K208: Overture
Mozart: Il sogno di Scipione, K126
Mozart: Il sogno di Scipione, K126: Overture
Mozart: La finta giardiniera, K196
Mozart: La finta giardiniera, K196: Overture
Mozart: Lucio Silla, K135
Mozart: Lucio Silla, K135: Overture
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 5 in D major, K175
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 6 in B flat major, K238
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 8 in C major, K246 "Lützow"
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Zaïde, K344
Mozart: Zaïde, K344: Overture


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pletnev's excellent complete _Cinderella_, coupled to _Summer Night_, a suite of music from his opera _Betrothal in a Monastery_.


----------



## Marinera

More than halfway through the French Suites. Zhu Xiao-Mei, piano


----------



## Merl

Listening to Kertesz's attempts at Beethoven (symphonies 1, 2 and 4) this morning. Whilst his Dvorak and Schubert cycles are highly self-recommending please don't listen to these dire performances (they're on Spotify and Deezer) with the Bamberg Symphony Orchestra. Poor Ivan obviously didn't have a scooby doo on how to conduct Beethoven. The recordings are pretty poor quality (which doesn't help) but allied to that Kertesz's interpretations are horrendously slow, syrupy, lacking in any drive or momentum, pushed and pulled about and just plain wrong. Possibly the most boring Beethoven I've heard this year. Avoid.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - the final session this morning, featuring one choral and three organ works.

_Via Crucis_ is nicely sung here but unfortunately the recording is hampered by the rather narrow mono sound.

Liszt produced comparatively little in organ music and most of that was in the form of transcriptions of his own works and those of others, but from what I can ascertain the ones here are considered amongst the most prominent.

There are a number of Liszt piano transcription discs which I haven't played but I'll leave them for another time and move onto someone else after this.

_Fantasie und Fuge über den Choral 'Ad nos, ad salutarem undam'_ after a theme from the opera _Le prophète_ by Giacomo Meyerbeer S259 (1850 - rev. by 1852):
_Variationen über ein Motiv aus der Kantate 'Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen'_ by J.S. Bach for piano S180 - arr. for organ S673 (orig. 1862 - arr. by 1863):
_Präludium und Fuge über den Namen B-A-C-H_ [second version] S260/2 (1869-70):










_Via Crucis_ [_Die 14 Stationen des Kreuzwegs_] for solo voices, mixed choir and organ S53 [Texts: Venantius Fortunatus/Paul Gerhardt/Johann Rist/biblical sources] (1878-79):


----------



## Eramire156

*Early morning Haydn, for the string quartet thread*

*Franz Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet op.20 no.3









Hagen Quartett









Chiaroscuro Quartet*


----------



## Kollwitz

Listened to the Bruckner 6 torso and now onto Bruckner 9. Haven't listened to this recording for a while and wondered if it would live up to my memory of it. I listened to a lot of Furtwangler recordings when getting into classical music and occasionally wonder if I romanticise them. The Bruckner 9 is every bit as good as I remember. It'd be a tough choice between this and the Giulini VPO recording if I was only allowed one.


----------



## chill782002

Bruckner - Symphony No 7

Willem van Otterloo / Wiener Symphoniker

Recorded 1954


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8

Angela Meade, Erin Wall, Lisette Oropesa (sopranos), Elizabeth Bishop, Mihoko Fujimura (contraltos), Anthony Dean Griffey (tenor), Markus Werba (baritone), John Relyea (bass)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin.


----------



## Helgi

Listened to Mahler's 9th while reading the news - maybe not such a good idea.










*Mahler: Symphony No. 9*
Karajan w/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> Listened to Mahler's 9th while reading the news - maybe not such a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahler: Symphony No. 9*
> Karajan w/Berlin Philharmonic


:lol: I did that a few days ago, the finale no less. And it was the same recording. Beautiful performance, but I was pretty depressed by the end of it.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Tod und Verklärung, op.24. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

That Strauss was no older than the work's opus number when he wrote this is astonishing to me, no less because I'm the same age and I have yet to accomplish anything near this level of excellence in my life. :lol: A real orchestration prodigy. I like Strauss when he gets serious and existential.


----------



## Rogerx

Francoeur, Bach, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Chopin & Vieuxtemps

Zuill Bailey (cello), Simone Dinnerstein (piano)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

Helgi said:


> Listened to Mahler's 9th while reading the news - maybe not such a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahler: Symphony No. 9*
> Karajan w/Berlin Philharmonic


Terrible times… I'm listening Delius, I'm reading the news, I'm ready to commit suicide. :lol: The serious music will be also virus victim. Who can listen Mahler's 2nd or 5th and reading that also GB PM is infected with the virus? Or Bruckner's 9th, informed that the USA have now more victims than China? Or Chopin's Ballads while the massacre in Italy, Spain and France is continuing without visible hope for an ending? I see that I will continue my presentations with Kenny Rogers (RIP) Dolly Parton and for more... serious listening German Folk Music from Bayern. :lol:


----------



## Vasks

*F. J. Haydn - Overture to "Acide e Galayea" (Huss/Koch)
Myslivecek - Violin Concerto #4 (Wallfisch/Helios)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #15 (Ranki/Hungaroton)
Kraus - Symphony in C minor, VB 142 (Sundkvist/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Symphony No. 1 & Scherzo fantastique

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Armanvd

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet In C Major, Op.76 No.3, Hob. lll:77 "Emperor" - Amadeus Quartet
From The History of Classical Music on 100 CD's by DG - Disc 22


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various organ and orchestral works part one this afternoon.

In total running time Reger composed more for the organ than any other category apart from chamber music but what I actually have and will play over the next few sessions covers less than a third of what he wrote overall. When considering post-Bach Germanic organ music Reger was probably the last titan (some Sigfrid Karg-Elert adherents may disagree), although Franz Schmidt's contributions to the genre in the twenty or so years following Reger's death were particularly noteworthy, if considerably less voluminous.

Although already prolific in vocal/choral, keyboard and chamber composition Reger almost exclusively avoided orchestral music until he turned 30, and all of the major orchestral output comes from the final eleven years of his life. Some of the works here are lengthy - in particular the _Sinfonietta_, the Violin Concerto and the _Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Hiller_ which all weigh in at 50+ minutes - and most are substantial in terms of specific gravity.

_Sinfonietta_ in A op.90 (1904-05):



_Ein' feste Burg ist unser Gott_ [_A Mighty Fortress is Our God_] op.27 (1898): 
_Freu dich sehr, o meine Seele_ [_Rejoice Greatly, O My Soul_] op.30 (1898):
_Wie schön leucht't uns der Morgenstern_ [_How Lovely Shines the Morning Star_] op.40 no.1 (1899):
_Straf' mich nicht in deinem Zorn_ [_Punish Me Not in Your Anger_] op.40 no.2 (1899):



_Serenade_ in G op.95 (1905-06):


----------



## 13hm13

Ivan Karabits · Valentin Silvestrov - Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits ‎- Concertos For Orchestra · Elegie · Abshiedsserenade
Label:
Naxos ‎- 8.572633
Released: 2013


----------



## annaw

Symphony no 1. Slowly warming up to Shostakovich


----------



## flamencosketches

annaw said:


> Symphony no 1. Slowly warming up to Shostakovich


As am I-well, I have appreciated certain music of his plenty in the past, string quartets, concerti, etc., but the symphonies are new to me. I listened to both the Leningrad and the 1st symphony yesterday, the Petrenko/RLPO recordings, but I ought to hear that famous Bernstein/Chicago account.

Anyway, fittingly, my current listening:










*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.4 in C minor, op.43. Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

It's a shame my interest in Shostakovich is constantly phasing in and out. I think I need to spend a good deal of time with these symphonies, multiple listens, etc. This one is sparse, modernistic, and rather opaque, with moments of Mahlerian beauty. It strikes me as quite episodic, though maybe it's just me doing a bad job of following the "line" of the music.


----------



## Rogerx

Vincent d'Indy - Orchestral Works Volume 2

Karadec Suite, Op. 34
Symphony No. 2, Op. 57
Tableaux de voyage, Op. 36

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Rumon Gamba


----------



## annaw

flamencosketches said:


> As am I-well, I have appreciated certain music of his plenty in the past, string quartets, concerti, etc., but the symphonies are new to me. I listened to both the Leningrad and the 1st symphony yesterday, the Petrenko/RLPO recordings, but I ought to hear that famous Bernstein/Chicago account.
> 
> Anyway, fittingly, my current listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.4 in C minor, op.43. Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> It's a shame my interest in Shostakovich is constantly phasing in and out. I think I need to spend a good deal of time with these symphonies, multiple listens, etc. This one is sparse, modernistic, and rather opaque, with moments of Mahlerian beauty. It strikes me as quite episodic, though maybe it's just me doing a bad job of following the "line" of the music.


I'll surely check out this recording too (I have got many great listening ideas from you)! Yup, it has taken me a lot of time to get more into Shostakovich - I suppose there're multiple reasons but surely many of his major works convey a certain political idea or opinion and that makes them more 'psychological' compared to many other composers from late-Romanticism and 20th century. The same thing with Strauss whom I have started to really appreciate only recently. I had a very hard time with the string quartets (I listened to them 1-2 days in a row - left me pretty depressed...) but I'm enjoying the symphonies much more. I have to give another go to the SQs after the symphonies.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Armanvd

Listened to this symphony after quite a while.


----------



## annaw

Getting even better!


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000gl3t


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

The Guardian 30th May 2013

Vänskä's approach now seems more interventionist; he's less willing to let the music to unfold at its own pace, urging it forward. While that certainly results in a thrilling account of the First Symphony, it does make the brooding opening of the Fourth and some of its later climaxes seem contrived and stage-managed

The Times 27th April 2013

exceptional: incredibly tense and energetic, yet teeming with detail. The orchestral sound, lithe and sparse, suits Vänskä's unsentimental approach. Look elsewhere if you want romantic bloom, but I find these crouching-tiger interpretations thrilling.


----------



## Helgi

Listening to the excellent Beethoven cycle from Paavo Järvi and Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen. I worry about them. The orchestra that is, I'm sure Paavo will be fine!


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:










Currently - Disc 6 of 11, Vernon Handley leading Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra in Sir Malcolm Arnold's "Concertino for Oboe and Strings", "Fantasy for Oboe", and "Symphony No. 9":







:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Both the piano concerto and the piano sonata are heavily jazz influenced, but quite serious works, whilst the Li Po songs are more lyrical in vein.

_Mr Bear Squash-you-all-flat_ is an unusual work, a ballet based on a Russian chudren's tale, for narrator and ensemble. It was completed shortly before Lambert's nineteenth birthday but had to wait until 1979 for its first performance (at the Royal Northern College of Music in Manchester) and when this recording was released in 1995 had had no further public performances.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132464


*Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni*

Adagio in G minor (1)
17 Oboe Concertos, Op. 7 and 9 (2)
Sinfonia for 2 Oboes (2)

Capelia Istropolitana (1)
Richard Edlinger, conductor

The London Virtuosi (2)
John Georgiadis, conductor

1997


----------



## Joachim Raff

*Finnish Fantasy Op. 88 (1909)*

Grand Symphony Orchestra of Radio and TV, USSR
conducted by Evgeny Svetlanov
Recorded live 15 September 1962


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Quintet in D major Op 16 - Stephen Hough & Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet.


----------



## Joachim Raff

*Overture to The Little Slave Girl (Pieni orjatar)*

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä, conductor

" 7 minutes of some of the most joyous music"


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Anton Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - Vienna PO, Carlo Maria Giulini.
A majestic performance, Giulini takes his time over things but the music always has a forward momentum and never drags. One of the best I've heard.


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
Jurowski, London Philharmonic Orchestra

*Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1*
Zimerman, Ozawa, Boston Symphony

My radio station has played both of these beauties in the last couple of days. They are terrific recording, and the Tchaikovsky benefits from that live energy.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Violin Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 14

I. Allegro 0:00
II. Andante 6:40
III. Rondo: Allegro vivace 8:59

Kai Laursen, violin
South Jutland Symphony Orchestra
Carl von Garaguly, conductor


----------



## Joachim Raff

Very rare i listen to Mozart but i love Suitner's interpretations


----------



## Judith

annaw said:


> I'll surely check out this recording too (I have got many great listening ideas from you)! Yup, it has taken me a lot of time to get more into Shostakovich - I suppose there're multiple reasons but surely many of his major works convey a certain political idea or opinion and that makes them more 'psychological' compared to many other composers from late-Romanticism and 20th century. The same thing with Strauss whom I have started to really appreciate only recently. I had a very hard time with the string quartets (I listened to them 1-2 days in a row - left me pretty depressed...) but I'm enjoying the symphonies much more. I have to give another go to the SQs after the symphonies.


I have this set too which I love. RLPO and V Petrenko never let me down


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Carter, Oboe Concerto, A Mirror on which to Dwell*

I'm not a fan of Elliot Carter, but this is lying around, so I might as well listen to it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Carter, Oboe Concerto, A Mirror on which to Dwell*
> 
> I'm not a fan of Elliot Carter, but this is lying around, so I might as well listen to it.
> 
> View attachment 132478


I just bid on this box set, on eBay. Really cheap right now; I hope I win but I'll pull out if the price gets much higher. I'm not supposed to be spending money on CDs at all in these times...


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I just bid on this box set, on eBay. Really cheap right now; I hope I win but I'll pull out if the price gets much higher. I'm not supposed to be spending money on CDs at all in these times...


I'm not, either. I had a boxed set on preorder and reluctantly took it off for bullets and beans. (I hope not bullets.)

Anyway, I'll add to your torment.

*Grisey, Modulations*


----------



## Malx

More from Giulini: 
Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Vienna PO.

I know a lot of commemtators don't care for Giulini's late Vienna performances, considering them to be slow and weighty. Truth be told I wasn't so keen myself but now that I'm of the opinion that there are many vaild ways to approach great works I find myself gaining great enjoyment from the various interpretative styles - including Giulini's.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Messe solonnelle* Brown, Vuala, Cachemaillw, Monteverdi Choir and the Orchestre Revolutonnaire et Romantique conducted by John Eliot Gardiner on Philips








A world premiere recording of an early (1825) mass by Berlioz. A lot of the ideas re-appear in the Requiem.

It's perhaps an uneven work. Grand in many parts. Certainly a pointer to what was to come.

Excellent performance here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: 
Symphony No. 3 in E flat major Op. 55 'Eroica'*
Staatskapelle Dresden
Herbert Blomstedt, cond. 
rec. 1979

SACD issued 2019 by Tower Records Japan
New 24bit 192k remastering

Playing with Denon DVD 5910-ci, which I keep exclusively for SACD.
Absolutely astonishing. Top choice recording upgraded with first class audio.
Well worth the $$$!!! (i.e., was not obtained on the cheap).


----------



## Rambler

*Chopin: Waltzes & Nocturnes* Vladimir Ashkenazy on Decca








An enjoyable selection of Chopin's Waltzes and Nocturnes.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Anton Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - Vienna PO, Carlo Maria Giulini.
> A majestic performance, Giulini takes his time over things but the music always has a forward momentum and never drags. One of the best I've heard.
> 
> View attachment 132469


A really fantastic performance. Carlo-Maria is great conductor, but I must admit that his perfection to this one was a surprise to me.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 29 in B Flat Op 106 'Hammerklavier' - Artur Schnabel.


----------



## Rambler

*Chopin: The Complete Etudes* Louis Lortie on Chandos








The Chopin Etudes on a rather good sounding recording from Chandos.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various organ and orchestral works part two tonight:

_Alle Menschen müssen sterben_ [_Everybody Must Die_] op.52 no.1 (1900):
_Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme_ [_Awake, the Voice is Calling Us_] op.52 no.2 (1900):
_Halleluja! Gott zu loben_ [_Hallelujah! To Praise God_] op.52 no.3 (1900):



_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Hiller_ op.100 (1907):
Violin Concerto in A op.101 (1908-09):


----------



## senza sordino

Part three of some Italian music.

Palestrina Missa Papae Marcelli, Allegri Miserere, Anerio Venite ad me omnes, Nanino Haec dies, Giovannelli Jubilante Deo









Vivaldi Conceri for lute and mandolin, there are seven different concerti on this cd.









Vivaldi Four Seasons. Plus fillers. The first time hearing this version, it's fantastic 









Verdi Preludes and Overtures.









Verdi Aida. Yes, it's true, I listened to an entire opera this afternoon. I've seen this performed twice, once in Verona, the other time locally. It might be a while, but I hope to return to Italy someday.


----------



## HenryPenfold

This evening was Mahler 6 Currentzis & Reich The Desert Music, Tilson Thomas


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mahler 8 - Markus Stenz (SACD)


----------



## 13hm13

Ermanno WOLF-FERRARI (1876-1948)

Orchestral Works









BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Gianandrea Noseda
rec. 5-6 August 2008, Studio 7, BBC Broadcasting House, Manchester.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132504


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 22, 75, and 127

Ricercar Consort
Philippe Pierlot, director

2017


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leding The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rene Clausen and Stephen Paulus:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 13 & 17; Concert Rondo, K.382

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Salieri, Stamitz & Cimarosa: Concertos for Flute & Oboe

Aurèle Nicolet (flute), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Kenneth Sillito (leader)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


>


Mine is staring me right in the face, so curious :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Rambler said:


> *Chopin: The Complete Etudes* Louis Lortie on Chandos
> View attachment 132488
> 
> 
> The Chopin Etudes on a rather good sounding recording from Chandos.


Lortie just released a new recording with Saint-Saëns piano concertos, very good .


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: 
Symphony No. 4 in B flat major Op. 60*
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Otto Klemperer, cond.
Live recording 1969


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Debussy: Children's Corner
Debussy: Des pas sur le neige (from Préludes - Book 1)
Debussy: Estampe No. 3 - Jardins sous la pluie
Debussy: Hommage à Rameau (No. 2 from Images pour piano - Book 1)
Debussy: La damoiselle élue: Prelude
Debussy: La fille aux cheveux de lin (from Préludes - Book 1: No. 8)
Debussy: Ondine (from Préludes - Book 2)
Rameau: Concert No. 4 in B flat major
Rameau: Gigue en rondeau I & II
Rameau: L'Egyptienne
Rameau: L'Enharmonique
Rameau: L'Entretien des muses
Rameau: La Cupis in D minor
Rameau: La joyeuse
Rameau: La poule
Rameau: La villageoise
Rameau: Le rappel des oiseaux
Rameau: Les Cyclopes
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Rameau: Les tendres plaintes
Rameau: Musette en rondeau
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin 1724: Les Tourbillons
Rameau: Tambourin
Rameau: The Arts and the Hours

After just one spin, a must have .


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Violin Concerto & String Sextet

Andrew Haveron (violin), RTE Concert Orchestra, Sinfonia of London Chamber Ensemble.

John Wilson


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Complete Violin Concertos

Cadenzas by Andreas Staier

Isabelle Faust (violin)

Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini.

Presto Recording of the Week
28th October 2016
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016
Winner - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2017
Winner - Concerto
Recording of the Year
Gramophone Awards
2017
Recording of the Year
Finalist - Concerto
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2018
Finalist - Concerto


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bernac and Poulenc are of course the perfect interpreters of Poulenc's songs and equally at home in those of Debussy, Ravel and Satie.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various organ and orchestral works part three this morning and early afternoon.

_Phantasie und Fuge über den Namen B-A-C-H_ op.46 (1900):
Nos. 1-6 from _Zwölf Stücke_ op.59 (1901):



_Symphonischer Prolog zu einer Tragödie_ op.108 (1908):
Piano Concerto in F-minor op.114 (1910):
_Konzert im alten Stil_ op.123 (1912):



_Zehn Stücke_ op.69 (1902):


----------



## Helgi

Schubert Lieder with Dame Janet Baker while folding laundry this morning.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Lambert: The Rio Grande* - Christina Ortiz (piano), Jean Temperley (mezzo-soprano), London Madrigal Singers, London Symphony Orchestra - André Previn

*Lambert: Piano Concerto* - Richard Rodney Bennett (piano), members of the English Sinfonia - Neville Dilkes

*Lambert: Elegiac Blues
Lambert: Elegy
Walton: Old Sir Faulk* - Richard Rodney Bennett (piano)

*Walton: Symphony no 2* - London Symphony Orchestra - André Previn

_The Rio Grande_ is a lot of fun and very enjoyable in this performance. I also much prefer this version of the Piano Concerto to the one I was listening to yesterday with Ian Brown and the Nash Ensmble, which seemed a bit too relentlessly loud.

Previn's Walton is very good too.


----------



## Rogerx

Aeolian String Quartet performing

Haydn string Quartets

String Quartet in E flat major, op.76 no.6
String Quartet in G major, op.77 no.1
String Quartet in F major, op.77 no.2


----------



## annaw

Symphony no. 1


----------



## Rogerx

In Paradisum: A Fauré Recital

Louis Lortie (piano)

Fauré: Ballade in F sharp major for solo piano or piano & orchestra, Op. 19
Fauré: Barcarolle No. 1 in A minor, Op. 26
Fauré: Barcarolle No. 10 in A minor Op. 104 No. 2
Fauré: Barcarolle No. 12 in E flat major Op. 106
Fauré: Nocturne No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 74
Fauré: Nocturne No. 10 in E minor, Op. 99
Fauré: Nocturne No. 11 in F sharp minor, Op. 104 No. 1
Fauré: Nocturne No. 13 in B minor, Op. 119
Fauré: Requiem: In Paradisum
Fauré: Requiem: Pie Jesu
Fauré: Thème & Variations, Op. 73


----------



## Dimace

*At 2012 we celebrated the 150 from the birth of Frederick Delius.* (1862/1934) For this special occasion, Decca Records, issued an anniversary collection with Delius works in one BS, which is consisting from 8 CDs. (EMI, made the same, IF I remember correctly. EMI's set has 18 CDs). In Decca's set, which will presented today, we have Frederick's most important orchestral works conducted by guys like Mackerras, Marriner, Gibson, etc. Composer's most celebrated works like, the Sea Drift, A Village Romeo & Juliet and the Appalachia are here, very well played and with top sound. In every case the works are included are only a part of the EMI / Warner set. (no Florida Suite, for example). So, we are buying the Decca set if we want to have the more collectible and with the better sound set. We are going for EMI's if we want the COMPLETE WORKS of Delius, we want to pay less (despite we have 18 CDS) and the mono sound with some CDs isn't a problem for us.









_(more for collectors. *Incomplete.* More expensive. Better sound)_









_(for CM listeners. *Complete.* Worse sound / better price. Buy the EMI issue for more value)_


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 9 - Bavarian RSO, Haitink.

I've now listened to this live recording a few times and I am beginning to regard it as something special. 
It didn't overly impress first time around but I have grown to appreciate Haitink's understated and controlled performance. If your preference is for overwrought histrionics then look elsewhere - Haitink treads a middle path whilst doing so lets the composer and orchestra shine. There is a pleasing flow to the performance with no sign of dwelling too long on individual details - having said that I did take note of a beautiful stillness and serenity at the end of the opening Andante movement.









I have the recording in this box:


----------



## Guest002

A confession: I'd never even heard of Erland von Koch before (Swedish, 1910-2009). Apparently, his motto was 'keep the melody' -and he certainly does. I mean, if your tastes run to tape recorders and pain, then you'll hate this! But if you like a rollicking good tonal approach to Nordic 20th Century music, you'll like this a lot, I think. I'm rather captivated by it, anyway.


----------



## Vasks

_Hanging out with Hungarians_

*Bartok - Piano Concerto #2 (Bronfman/Sony)
Kodaly - String Quartet #2 (Dante/Hyperion)
Serly - Six Dance Designs (Freeman/Albany)*


----------



## Rogerx

Veracini ((1690-1768)- Overtures & Concerti Volume 1

Federico Guglielmo (violin & direction)

L'Arte dell'Arco

Overture No. 2 in F major
Overture No. 6 in B flat major
Overture VI in G minor
Sonata in A major, Op. 1, No. 7
Sonata Sesta in A minor
Violin Concerto in A major


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Maurice Ravel*: Ma Mère l'Oye. Claudio Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra

The LSO plays amazingly here. This is probably my favorite recording of the work, which is not one of my favorites, but it's growing on me.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b04hytpp


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Mine is staring me right in the face, so curious :angel:


I found it a bit of a letdown after the last two but still a worthy listen.

I see it hit the spot for you... clearly the man is very talented.


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor

Elly Ameling (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus, Vittorio Negri.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b0b91tc7


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132514


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben, BWV 147
Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott, BWV 80
Liebster Gott, wann werd ich sterben, BWV 8
Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme, BWV 140
Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen, BWV 51
Jesu, der du meine Seele, BWV 78

The Bach Ensemble
Joshua Rifkin, conductor

recorded 1985-1988, compilation 1997


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> *Maurice Ravel*: Ma Mère l'Oye. Claudio Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> The LSO plays amazingly here. This is probably my favorite recording of the work, which is not one of my favorites,* but it's growing on me.*


This is not Ravel but Sigourney Weaver in Alien... :lol:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is nice!


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphonies Nos 6 & 12 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Haitink.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The disc is called 20th century French classics, though that is hardly the case in the Stravinsky, a piece by a Russian composer, written for an American orchestra (the Boston Symphony) and given its first performance in Brussels.

The Poulenc _Gloria_ shares its sound world with that of his opera _Les dialogues des Carmélites_ and indeed only three years separate their composition. This is a lovely performance, with Christine Brewer's gorgeous soprano soaring above the ensemble.

The Messiaen is a fairly early work in his devotional style whilst the Stravinsky, written around the same time, comes from his neoclassical period. Both performances under Jurowski are excellent.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 1
Symphnies 3-5-8
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Gardner is very much on his way to Beechamesque status, though with very clear ideas of his own…Gardner keeps the firm rhythmic definition and a certain elegance of phrasing in the great Unfinished... - BBC Music Magazine, March 2019…


----------



## Flamme

What time it is? Its around Shubert!!!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000gmyx


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Miriam Fried, Helsinki PO, Okko Kamu.

A mixed bag this one - the opening two movements are fine if understated (word of the day) but somehow the final movement lacks momentum and focus for me.









Maybe a candidate for moving on - 'make space on the shelves' pile!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Italian Concerto in F major, BWV 971; Two Capriccios, BWV 992 & 993; Four Duets from Clavier-Übung 3, BWV 802-805. Angela Hewitt


----------



## eljr

3rd spin here... wonderful new release


----------



## flamencosketches

eljr said:


> 3rd spin here... wonderful new release


I'm curious to explore the world of contemporary choral music... a real blind spot for me, as are composers from the Baltic lands. I ought to check this out.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Heavily influenced by the music of Honegger, Landowski was musically conservative and you'd never guess that two of these compositions were written as late as 1990.

My favourite work on the disc is without doubt the haunting ondes martenot concerto, which was written in 1954. It is played here by Françoise Deslogères.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various organ and orchestral works part four for a little later tonight.

_Introduktion, Variationen und Fuge über ein Originalthema_ op.73 (1903):



_An die Hoffnung_ [_To Hope_] - song for alto and orchestra op.124 [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1912):
_Eine romantische Suite_ op.125 (1912):
_Vier Tondichtungen nach Arnold Böcklin_ [_Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin_] op.128 (1913):
_Eine Ballett-Suite_ op.130 (1913):



Nos.1-3 from _Vier Präludien und Fugen_ op.85 (1905):


----------



## Joachim Raff

Super VC from an unsung composer


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Poulenc concertante works featuring Pascal Rogé, Sylviane Deferne, Peter Hurford and the Philharmonia under Charles Dutoit.


----------



## Malx

Eduard Tubin, Symphony No 5 - Cincinnati SO, Paavo Jarvi.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mahler 4th symphony - Eliahu Inbal - Miwako Handa (soprano) - SACD
live recording - nov 19th 2009


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Antheil: Symphony No.4 "1942" Storgards, BBC Philharmonic. For Saturday Symphony. It's somewhat 'lite' Shostakovich but quite enjoyable as is the whole disc.










Beethoven: Symphonies 5,7,8. Immerseel, Anima Eterna. A favourite HIP set.










Vivaldi: The Four Seasons. Mutter Trondheim Soloists. Since it's spring, technically (cold and rainy where I am), I listened to a favourite version.










Le théâtre musical de Telemann. Ensemble Masques & Olivier Fortin. Wonderful performance and recommended.










Stradella: San Giovanni Battista. Le Banquet Céleste & Damien Guillon. Lively performance of the Stradella oratorio. The countertenor is excellent and emotive and ably backed by the other soloists.


----------



## eljr

Vikingur Ólafsson doe sthe piano here... excellent new release.


----------



## eljr

flamencosketches said:


> I'm curious to explore the world of contemporary choral music... a real blind spot for me, as are composers from the Baltic lands. I ought to check this out.


yes you should...

some info:

Release Date March 13, 2020
Duration59:17
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJanuary 21, 2019
Recording Location
Saint Mary's Catholic Church, Mt. Angel, Oregon, USA

Album Moods
Elegiac Ethereal Majestic Reassuring/Consoling Spiritual Suspenseful Uplifting Yearning



> Translations, a new Ešenvalds album by Portland State Chamber Choir and Ethan Sperry was released on Naxos and is available for purchase, download, and streaming now. The album is the sequel to The Doors of Heaven (Naxos 2017) and features seven works, including the world premiere recording of Translation (2016) on a text by Oregon's poet laureate Paulann Petersen.
> 
> The album explores the idea of 'translation' or the transformations that occur within us when we encounter the power of nature, legends, or the divine. PSCC conductor Ethan Sperry: 'Each piece of Ešenvalds' music addresses our essential nature - from the frustrations at our limitations to our desire to touch the divine - and translates this into musical language that moves us to our very core, deepening our understanding of what it means to be human.'


----------



## Malx

A disc rescued from a dusty corner of the collection - got to see the positives in the current climate.

Sibelius, Kullervo - LAPO, Salonen.
Well worth dusting off!


----------



## flamencosketches

eljr said:


> yes you should...
> 
> some info:
> 
> Release Date March 13, 2020
> Duration59:17
> Genre
> Classical
> Styles
> Choral
> Recording DateJanuary 21, 2019
> Recording Location
> Saint Mary's Catholic Church, Mt. Angel, Oregon, USA
> 
> Album Moods
> Elegiac Ethereal Majestic Reassuring/Consoling Spiritual Suspenseful Uplifting Yearning


Sounds deep. Those are some lofty concerns he's chosen as subjects. Of course, I'm a sucker for that kind of stuff when done right.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Judith

annaw said:


> Symphony no. 1


Petrenko and RLPO never let me down


----------



## flamencosketches

*Walter Frye*: Trinitatis dies, Missa Flos Regalis, Salve virgo, O florens rosa, etc. The Hilliard Ensemble

Beautiful music from a mysterious, early English renaissance composer. Sung with pristine clarity. I want to join a renaissance vocal ensemble...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan

*Elle: French Opera Arias*

*Marina Rebeka (soprano), Sinfonieorchester St. Gallen, Michael Balke*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k37xNkadHwwBQdRpNrSQDPUSdX7J7NTGQ

""Elle" is Marina Rebeka's new solo album, celebrating the diversity of the female roles in some of the greatest French Opera Arias of the canon. From a sweet recounting of the pleasures of love in Charpentier's Louise, to the steely determination of Juliette in Gounod's last scene, passing through the new-found piety of Thaïs, Carmen's indomitably wild character, Chimène's extreme sadness in Le Cid, and Marguerite's transformation from an innocent girl in love into a woman longing for a man who will not return, these and the many more arias that fill this recording explore the emotional spectrum of the female roles in French Opera.
A perfect modern introduction to French Opera for the new listener as well as a valuable addition to the library of the connoisseur, Elle showcases the extraordinary art of Marina Rebeka, one of the most complete sopranos of our times, with not only a unique vocal prowess and range extension but with an unusually deep interpretative emotion, making each aria come to life in a new way."

*Works*

Bizet: L'amour est un oiseau rebelle 'Habanera' (from Carmen)
Bizet: Me voilà seule…Comme autrefois (from Les Pêcheurs de Perles)
Charpentier, G: Depuis le jour (from Louise)
Debussy: L'année, envain chasse lannée... Azaël! Azaël! (from L'enfant prodigue)
Gounod: Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
Gounod: Dieu! Quel frisson court dans mes veines from Romeo and Juliette
Gounod: Elles ne sont plus là...Il ne revient pas (from Faust)
Gounod: Faust: 'Les grands seigneurs ont seuls des airs... Ah! Je ris de me voir
Massenet: Allons! Il le faut pour lui-même!... Adieu, notre petite table (from Manon)
Massenet: Dis-moi que je suis belle (from Thaïs)
Massenet: O messager de Dieu (from Thaïs)


----------



## rice

Karłowicz's "Rebirth" symphony:angel:


----------



## Rambler

*Hector Berlioz; Les nuits d'ete & La mort de Cleopatre* Scottish Chamber Orchestra with Karen Cargill (mezzo-soprano) conducted by Robin Ticciati on Linn








Also includes the Love Scene from Romeo & Juliet.

Two masterpieces and an interesting early work (Le mort de Cleopatre)

When Berlioz is good he's very good. Les Nuits d'ete has to be one of the most delicious 19th century orchestral song cycles. And the Love Scene from Romeo & Juliet is quite ravishing.


----------



## Eramire156

First for the string quartet thread

*Franz Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet op.20 no.3









Quatuor Mosaïques*

now for something different

*Igor Stravinsky 
Oedipus Rex









George Shirley
Shirley Verrett
Donald Gramm

Igor Stravinsky 
Chorus and Orchestra of the Opera Society of Washington *


----------



## Malx

Normally when I take this disc down from the shelves I play the Strauss but tonight I opted for Hindemith's Symphonie 'Mathis der Maler'.


----------



## xankl

Listening to the piece titled String Quartet (II) (1983): VI from this collection.









and I'm somewhat surprised how much I'm enjoying it, with its slow pulsing flow. A day of Feldman listening yesterday (more from the Ives, Nonken, Vicki Ray and the Eclipse Quartet), more than I usually manage. Finding performances that appeal seems to be the way to solve Feldman listening fatigue I had experienced in the past.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Finally tonight:
Vivaldi, Stabat Mater RV621 - David Daniels (countertenor), Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi.


----------



## flamencosketches

xankl said:


> Listening to the piece titled String Quartet (II) (1983): VI from this collection.
> 
> View attachment 132541
> 
> 
> and I'm somewhat surprised how much I'm enjoying it, with its slow pulsing flow. A day of Feldman listening yesterday (more from the Ives, Nonken, Vicki Ray and the Eclipse Quartet), more than I usually manage. Finding performances that appeal seems to be the way to solve Feldman listening fatigue I had experienced in the past.


Believe it or not, that's not a collection, but a single six-plus-hour work, of which what you are listening to is but a single movement. Anyway I've been meaning to get the Vicki Ray/Eclipse Quartet Feldman disc, what did you think of it? (I'll be staying away from String Quartet No.2 for now, thanks ...)

Current listening:










*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.2 in B major, op.14, "To October". Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir

This is a very odd work. The second movement is quite chaotic, all-over-the-place insanity. The finale is huge and triumphant with a men's choir. I know this is usually termed as one of Shostakovich's "socialist realist" symphonies, but I somewhat question the sincerity behind it. Anyway, I enjoyed the second movement.


----------



## Jacck

I have also been listening to some Shostakovich over the last couple of days. He fits with the virus atmosphere. I think I listened to 3 symphonies (5,6,9), all by Kondrashin, and I listened to Lady McBeth twice


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## flamencosketches

Jacck said:


> I have also been listening to some Shostakovich over the last couple of days. He fits with the virus atmosphere. I think I listened to 3 symphonies (5,6,9), all by Kondrashin, and I listened to Lady McBeth twice


I still really want to hear Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk. Need to sample the Chung and Rostropovich recordings, and see which one I prefer.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Red Terror

Love it!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.5*
Simon Rattle & the Berlin Philharmoniker


----------



## Dimace

Nothing to be written here… Richter is performing Piotr's 1st and everyone (pianists and not) are sitting and silently listening THE Meister. (Melodia, 1xLP from 1985)


----------



## Dimace

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.5*
> Simon Rattle & the Berlin Philharmoniker


The last 14 months I have listened Sibelius's 1st more than 10 times in 10 different recordings. To reach the 5th I need 5 years. :lol: (although I became 1st expert) :lol:


----------



## Joe B

Nils Schweckendiek leading the Helsinki Chamber Choir in Einojuhani Rautavaara's "Vigilia":


----------



## WVdave

The Academy-By Request
The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner 
Angel Records Digital ‎- DS-38056, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Wakefield Pressing, US, 1984.


----------



## Rogerx

Crusell: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132551


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Rigoletto

Kansas City Symphony Orchestra
Constantine Orbelian, conductor

2017


----------



## MusicSybarite

The String Quartet No. 14 is the kind of work that makes me smile because of the sheer brilliance and utter sophistication in the musical discourse. The perfect communion between drama and lyricism. A masterpiece of the highest order.


----------



## Rogerx

Walton - Cello Concerto

Pieter Wispelwey (cello)

Sydney Symphony Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Rogerx

Les Six & Satie - Works for Piano 4 Hands

Pascal Rogé, Ami Rogé (piano)

Auric: Une Valse
Satie: Parade
Tailleferre: Jeux de plein air (Outdoor Games)


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano), Bryanna West (alto), Jereme Wilkie (tenor), Ulises Zavaleta (tenor), Jorden Moss (baritone), Rex Bennett (bass), Charles Noble (viola), Marilyn de Oliveira (cello)

Portland State University Chamber Choir, Ethan Sperry.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various organ and orchestral works part five of five this morning.

_Introduktion, Passacaglia und Fuge_ op.127 (1913):



_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart_ op.132 (1914):
_Hymnus der Liebe_ [_Hymn to Love_] - song for alto and orchestra op.136 [Text: Ludwig Jacobowski] (1914):
_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Beethoven_ for two pianos op.86 - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1904 - arr. 1915):



_Suite im alten Stil_ for violin and piano op.93 - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1906 - arr. 1916):



_Phantasie und Fuge_ in D-minor op.135b (1916):


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons)

Chicago Symphony Chorus (chorus), René Pape (bass), Uwe Heilmann (tenor), Ruth Ziesak (soprano)

Sir Georg Solti

Recorded: 1992-05-14
Recording Venue: Orchestra Hall, Chicago


----------



## Malx

I took this disc down to play Sir Alexander Campbell Mackenzie's 'Pibroch Suite' as I hadn't listened to it for years but half way through the opening movement I opted out - it was slushy romanticism at its worst.
I then tried Bruch's Scottish Fantasy - which was fine after the two opening movements.

Isn't it strange how tastes can change - another disc on the cusp of the clearout pile.


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Piano Sonatas D959 & D960 - Alfred Brendel (Live recordings).


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000gmz7


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is not really my field and early polyphony is not something I listen to much, but this strikes me as being a superb disc. Excellent performances brilliantly recorded.


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini Discoveries

Orchestra Filarmonica Della Scala, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi : Cello concertos etc.

Candida Thompson (leader), Harriet Krijgh (cello), Candida Thompson (violin), Alexandra Nepomnyashchaya (harpsichord), Maarten Mostert (cello continuo), Kaori Yamagami (cello)


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Vivaldi : Cello concertos etc.
> 
> Candida Thompson (leader), Harriet Krijgh (cello), Candida Thompson (violin), Alexandra Nepomnyashchaya (harpsichord), Maarten Mostert (cello continuo), Kaori Yamagami (cello)


This one seems like it would be prefect for me...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Krzysztof Penderecki*: Fluorescences, De natura sonoris II. Antoni Wit, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Katowice.

In memoriam.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> This one seems like it would be prefect for me...


I though you had it already.........


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations
> 
> Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano), Bryanna West (alto), Jereme Wilkie (tenor), Ulises Zavaleta (tenor), Jorden Moss (baritone), Rex Bennett (bass), Charles Noble (viola), Marilyn de Oliveira (cello)
> 
> Portland State University Chamber Choir, Ethan Sperry.


This one is getting a lot of love.


----------



## Joe B

Started the morning with David Hill leading Yale Schola Cantorum and the Elm City Girls' Choir in Tawnie Olson's "Magnificat":










Now - Paul Hillier leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in choral works by Baltic Composers:


----------



## Malx

In memoriam.

The piece I listen to most frequently and know best by Krzysztof Penderecki - Metamorphosen (Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No 2).









Edit: I let the disc play on:
Bartok's Sonata for Violin and Piano No 2 - Mutter and Orkis.


----------



## Rogerx

Vanhal: Two Symphonies & Cello Concerto

Istvan Vardai (violoncello)

Camerata Schweiz, Howard Griffiths

Symphony in C major (Bryan C9)
Symphony in E minor (Bryan e2)


----------



## Alfacharger

RIP Krzysztof Penderecki...


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I though you had it already.........


You know.... I might.... LOL, let me look.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still mostly Schumann for me. Piano trio no. 2 now, with Kungsbacka piano trio. New album on BIS


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations

István Várdai (cello)

Pannon Philharmonic, Tibor Bogányi


----------



## Vasks

*Benedict - Overture to "The Lily of Killarney" (Bonynge/Somm)
W. S. Bennett - Sextet, Op. 8 (Villiers Qrt +/Naxos)
Stanford - Songs of the Sea (Hickox/Chandos)*


----------



## Dimace

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Still mostly Schumann for me. Piano trio no. 2 now, with Kungsbacka piano trio. *New album on BIS *


Supporting neighbour's products is good! I like also this Swedish label, which is giving us good recordings. For Robert and piano, for me, first comes the Romanian (Dinu Lipatti) and after him everything is a matter of personal taste! Greetings to beautiful Norway!


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Penderecki, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Penderecki, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> View attachment 132566


I have seen a lot of Penderecki presentation in the last 3 pages. I believed it was a coincidence till the moment I read in the news that Krzysztof died yesterday...  Darkness everywhere.


----------



## sbmonty

Atterberg: Symphony No. 8, Op. 48


----------



## eljr




----------



## Janspe

*K. Penderecki: Cello Concerto No. 1 & Symphony No. 1*
Listening to these works as an hommage to a great artist. Both of these works are from the earlier Penderecki, very radical and challenging works. Enjoyed them a lot!


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various non-vocal works part one for this afternoon (_Firebird_ and _Petrushka_), concluding this evening (the others).

_The Firebird_ - ballet in two scenes (1910):
_Petrushka_ - 'ballet burlesque' in four scenes (1910-11 - rev. 1946):
_The Rite of Spring_ - ballet in two parts (1910-13 - rev. 1920s and by 1947):










_Le chant du rossignol_ [_Song of the Nightingale_] for orchestra (1917):








***

(*** unlikely album for it to be on, but it's one of two non-Ravel fill-ups)

_Ragtime_ for eleven players (1917-18):
Suite from _L'Histoire du soldat_, arr. for violin, clarinet, and piano (1919):
_Three Pieces_ for clarinet (1919):










_Piano Rag Music_ (1919):
_Chorale_ for piano (1920):


----------



## Joachim Raff

Giving this composer another go but he can be hard work.


----------



## sourmilkmoon

Rachmaninov:Symphony No. 2-LSO/ Gergiev


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Penderecki, Symphony No. 8
*


----------



## Joachim Raff

My favourite version of Raff's Piano Concerto... though there isn't many to choose from.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132578


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

String Quintet in E flat major, op. 4
String Quintet in C major, op. 29

The Nash Ensemble

2009


----------



## Malx

Mahler, 3 Song cycles all featuring the SWR Sinfonieorchester conducted by Michel Gielen (disc 15 from the box below).

Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - Peter Mattei (Baritone)
Kindertotenlieder - Cornelia Kallisch (Alto)
Five Ruckert Lieder - Elisabeth Kulman (Mezzosoprano)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Cannot stop playing these Onslow's Symphonies


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

........................


----------



## Alfacharger

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 132577
> 
> 
> My favourite version of Raff's Piano Concerto... though there isn't many to choose from.


And I have been listening to one of Raff's students, Edward MacDowell.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Mahler, 3 Song cycles all featuring the SWR Sinfonieorchester conducted by Michel Gielen (disc 15 from the box below).


That's my latest torment. It's on sale now, but I don't need to be spending on nondiscretionary items. But it's half off! Oh, the horns of a dilemma.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Arnold Bax - Violin Concerto*
Lydia Mordkovitch (violin), Bryden Thomsen/London Philharmonic

And continuing with the "obscure concerto" theme, there's this gem. First time I've heard anything by Bax, but I'll definitely be exploring further.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> That's my latest torment. It's on sale now, but I don't need to be spending on nondiscretionary items. But it's half off! Oh, the horns of a dilemma.


Good luck with that one Manxfeeder - I will say nothing to influence your decision.


----------



## Malx

A wonderful mixture on this disc, disc 21 from the Lumieres box, which is entitled 'The Baroque Trio Sonata' recordings taken from various HM discs.

Vivaldi - Sonata in C minor RV53.
Telemann - Sonata in A minor TWV 41:a3.
JS Bach - Sonata Spr'ilSoggetto Reale from 'The Musical Offering' BWV 1079.
CPE Bach - Sonata in F major Wq.154.
JCF Bach - Sonata in A major F.VII/2
J Schobert - Sonata in F major op.XVI no 4.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Alfacharger said:


> And I have been listening to one of Raff's students, Edward MacDowell.


Macdowell held Raff in great respect which bordered on awe. The American's 1st. Piano Concerto owes its existence to his reverence for Raff. As Macdowell sat listlessly at his piano in his rooms one day he was taken aback to find Raff at his door...


----------



## Dimace

Right now and while I'm trying to short the chaos in my LPs collection: *Chopin, Piano Sonatas, Cyprien Katsaris.* I still have no words for Cyprien. He is the most beloved pianist to me (with Francesco), an icon, a friend, a teacher, a real aristocrat of the 88 keys. I these dark hours, I pray for his health and I hope to give us for many-many years in the future his incomparable pianistic art.


----------



## Itullian

This is a GREAT set!!!


----------



## Dimace

Joachim Raff said:


> Macdowell held Raff in great respect which bordered on awe. The American's 1st. Piano Concerto owes its existence to his reverence for Raff. As Macdowell sat listlessly at his piano in his rooms one day he was taken aback to find Raff at his door...


It seems that you really admire my compatriot composer. I admit that his piano concert Op. 185 (although I have never played it) is an excellent sample of Lisztian piano concerto approach. Raff and my Master had a great musical relationship. Liszt helped him with his studies and carrier, if I remember correctly (Liszt helped EVERYONE. Great knowledge and support giver).


----------



## D Smith

Penderecki: La Follia, Duo concertante, Sonata No. 2, Metamorphosen. Anne-Sophie Mutter LSO, others. RIP and thank you for all the challenging and beautiful music.


----------



## Itullian

Mozart quintets. Excellent.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mahler 8th symphony - Eliahu Inbal - march 2014 recording - (SACD)


----------



## eljr

CD 1


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> Mozart quintets. Excellent.


I have that too, and I agree with your assessment  I want to hear more of the Amadeus Quartet.










*Krzysztof Penderecki*: Violin Concerto No.2, "Metamorphosen". Anne-Sophie Mutter, Krzysztof Penderecki, London Symphony Orchestra.

This morning I listened to early Penderecki works; this is a later piece from the 1990s. He became known as a neo-Romantic composer by then. What I'm reminded of is Shostakovich, but perhaps it's because that's a composer I've been listening to as of late. In any case it's quite accessible, plenty of melody and harmony and other things you don't always hear in his older work. Ms. Mutter is the dedicatee and she makes a compelling case for the music.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Brahms, Hungarian Dances for Piano four Hands (Moreno & Capelli 1994)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, op.26. Sviatoslav Richter.

One of Schumann's somewhat lesser-known piano works, though I can't quite figure out why. I'm listening on account of a recent thread about it. The second movement Romanze is seriously beautiful. Reminds me a little bit of Winterzeit I from Album for the Young. Of course, Richter's performance is amazing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schumann string quartet op 41/2 with the Leipziger quartet. Sounds delicious!


----------



## Rambler

*Le Corsaire* Ballet Du Capitole on Opus Arte








I'm listening (and watching) this romantic ballet. A bit of fluffy easy listening really.


----------



## Duncan

*L'amour, la mort, la mer*

*Patricia Petibon (soprano), Philippe Marchand (percussion), Susan Manoff (piano), David Venitucci (accordion), Ronan Le Bars (bagpipe), Olivier Py (vocal)

Le chant des lendemains*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lTAiASCs3AigKqLSjK2N-in-etsMneOfk

*Works*

trad.: Londonderry Air
trad.: Women of Ireland
Bacri: All Through Eternity - Three Love Songs, Op. 96: Adagio estatico
Bacri: Melodias de la Melancholia, Op.119b: Moderato Ipnotico
Baksa: Heart! We will forget him
Cras: Trois Chansons bretonnes: La rencontre
Escaich: Le chant des lendemains
Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op. 46 No. 2
Granados: La Maja Dolorosa No. 1-3
Hahn, R: Néère
Lennon, J: Oh My Love
Mignone: Dona Janaina
Poulenc: Sanglots
Ramirez, A: Alfonsina y el Mar
Rodrigo: Canción del grumete
Satie: Meditation
Tiersen: Lok Gweltaz
Tiersen: Yuzin
Villa-Lobos: Canção do Marinheiro


----------



## Malx

Rodion Shchedrin, Sotto voce concerto - Mstislav Rostropovich, LSO, Ozawa.

Like a fair proportion of the works in this box this piece was written for Rostropovich. A work that is relatively new to me but with each listen I am starting to believe this piece should be much better known.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Duncan said:


> View attachment 132594
> 
> 
> *L'amour, la mort, la mer*
> 
> *Patricia Petibon (soprano), Philippe Marchand (percussion), Susan Manoff (piano), David Venitucci (accordion), Ronan Le Bars (bagpipe), Olivier Py (vocal)
> 
> Le chant des lendemains*
> 
> *Link to complete album - *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lTAiASCs3AigKqLSjK2N-in-etsMneOfk
> 
> *Works*
> 
> trad.: Londonderry Air
> trad.: Women of Ireland
> Bacri: All Through Eternity - Three Love Songs, Op. 96: Adagio estatico
> Bacri: Melodias de la Melancholia, Op.119b: Moderato Ipnotico
> Baksa: Heart! We will forget him
> Cras: Trois Chansons bretonnes: La rencontre
> Escaich: Le chant des lendemains
> Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
> Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op. 46 No. 2
> Granados: La Maja Dolorosa No. 1-3
> Hahn, R: Néère
> Lennon, J: Oh My Love
> Mignone: Dona Janaina
> Poulenc: Sanglots
> Ramirez, A: Alfonsina y el Mar
> Rodrigo: Canción del grumete
> Satie: Meditation
> Tiersen: Lok Gweltaz
> Tiersen: Yuzin
> Villa-Lobos: Canção do Marinheiro


But why is she made up to look like a B2?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Karlheinz Stockhausen*: Stimmung. Paul Hillier, Theatre of Voices

Well, this is actually really beautiful, and does not sound AT ALL how I imagine Stockhausen's music to sound. It sounds more like something by one of the American minimalists, or something. I like it! Glad I picked this up randomly at a record store a few weeks ago (before they all shut down ...)


----------



## eljr

cd 2


----------



## eljr

cd 3


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various non-vocal works part two. Last session was shorter than I thought so there's still enough time for another before retiring for the night. Got the weekly grocery run to do in the morning - wish me luck... 

_Symphonies of Wind Instruments_ (1920):










_Les cinq doigts_ - eight pieces for piano (1920-21):
Three movements from the ballet _Petrushka_ arr. for piano (orig. 1910-11 - arr. 1921):
Piano Sonata (1924):
_Serenade_ for piano (1925):










Octet for flute, clarinet in B-flat/clarinet in A, two bassoons, trumpet in C, trumpet in A, tenor trombone and bass trombone (1923):
_Suite no.2_ for chamber orchestra - arr of _Trois pièces faciles_ and _Cinq pièces faciles no.5_ for piano duet (orig. 1915 and 1917 - arr. 1921):
_Suite no.1_ for chamber orchestra - arr. of _Cinq pièces faciles nos.1-4_ for piano duet (orig. 1917 - arr. 1925):
_Quatre études_ for orchestra - arr. of _Three Pieces for String Quartet_ and _Étude pour pianola_ (orig. 1914 and 1917 - arr. 1928):










Concerto for piano and wind orchestra (1923-24):


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bach - WTC - Gilbert on harpsichord


----------



## eljr

Finished all 4 cds!


----------



## Helgi

Watching Paavo Järvi with the Berlin Philharmonic at Bayreuth, on DCH:


 Beethoven Leonore Overture No. 3
 Wagner Wesendonck-Lieder with Eva-Maria Westbroek
 Beethoven Symphony No. 4


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> Rodion Shchedrin, Sotto voce concerto - Mstislav Rostropovich, LSO, Ozawa.
> 
> Like a fair proportion of the works in this box this piece was written for Rostropovich. A work that is relatively new to me but with each listen I am starting to believe this piece should be much better known.
> 
> View attachment 132595
> 
> 
> View attachment 132596


That's a special work indeed, rather serious and severe in its writing.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I'm taking a break from the Max Bruch oratorios i've been listening to lately.


----------



## 13hm13

Heinz Tiessen ‎- Orchesterwerke/Orchestral Works: Symphonie No. 2, Hamlet-Suite, Salambo
Label: Koch Schwann ‎- 3-1490-2

Tiessen was an inspiration for Celibidache, as noted in the 2011 documentary.


----------



## 13hm13

Oboe Concerto (Marcello)


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:










Currently - Gerhard Weinberger leading Die Deutschen Bach-Vocalisten in Domenico Scarlatti's "Stabat Mater"::


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir John Eliot Gardiner

He brings the values of his period- instrument performances to both works and to the grandiose Manfred Overture, a Byronic tone poem in all but name. The LSO players respond with verve and elan... - Sunday Times, 9th February 2020


----------



## 20centrfuge

I'm on a Brahms VC kick. What a stunning work!


----------



## SONNET CLV

I began my listening this 29th of March, 2020, upon learning of the death of Krzysztof Penderecki, a powerful influence upon my personal musical tastes. It was Penderecki's _De Natura Sonoris_ that first introduced me to the composer's music and began my lifelong appreciation for the man and his music making. I turned to the disc, a vinyl LP long in my collection, which started it all for me in the early '70s.









This NONESUCH record features two works by Penderecki (and two by Xenakis) and I've never been the same since first hearing them. It was the second track on side B of the album, _De Natura Sonoris_ though, that totally captivated my attention. I had never imagined such orchestral music existed, and so I began to explore further the works of this avant-garde composer.

Over the years I've acquired quite a library of Penderecki's recorded music, several dozen discs worth with multiple interpretations of many of the major works. (I must have at least a dozen recordings of the _Threnody_ alone! -- as well as the score, a real delight to gaze at during listening sessions of the music).

One disc is a rather fine introduction to this composer (with all works conducted by Penderecki himself, including the _Threnody_), and I played it this afternoon, re-enjoying each and every piece:















I scoured through recordings, choosing to hear a handful that had special meanings to me, and including the Violin Sonata No. 1 on NAXOS 8.557253, the Symphony No. 2 "Christmas" on OLYMPIA OCD 329, and Quartett für Klarinette und Streichtrio on BIS CD-652. But the crown of my listening session today remains a rehearing of another LP disc that has resided on my shelves (and spun on my various turntables) for quite a few years, the RCA Victrola recording of Penderecki's _Passion According to St. Luke_.









Classic Penderecki, touching on so many of the bases for which the composer is known. And a profoundly beautiful and moving composition at the same time. A work in which Penderecki truly touches the sublime.

I admit to having been rather exhausted after my survey of the composer's music, and I sat in silence for some while, wondering what might sooth the spell of the moment as I reflected upon the life and music and so recent death of Krzysztof Penderecki. a true giant on the contemporary music scene.

I don't know why, but I was led to move to a new shelf of CD discs where resided no "classical" composers of either the traditional or the modern schools. In a row of folk music I found the disc my mind had sought out as a possible musical _palate cleanser_ to my session with Penderecki: _the high lonesome sound_ by legendary Kentucky mountain vocalist/banjoist Roscoe Holcomb, on Smithsonian Folkways CD 40104:









This sparse, barren, simple-sounding disc full of raw, emotionally human songs featuring banjo, harmonica, and guitar accompanying the rather sad, plaintive vocals of Holcomb did not do much to sooth my soul with its unique change of pace, especially when featuring songs such as track number 20, "A Village Churchyard", seven minutes of mournful humanity. But it _was_ a great contrast to the _Threnody_ and the _Lucas Passion_, at least musically.

But what I found especially haunting, and sobering, while perusing through the liner notes of the Holcomb disc was this quotation on p.4 by musician/actor/researcher/journalist and Grammy winner Jon Panake:

"Roscoe Holcomb's music is at once so archaic and so abstractly avant garde … the exultation of despair … the most moving, profound and disturbing of any country singer in America."

With but a few small word changes, this passage could uniquely describe the music of one Krzysztof Penderecki, whose loss I mourn this day, with no small sadness.

Where ever are my ears, Krzysztof Eugeniusz Penderecki sounds on. RIP, Maestro. And thank you.


----------



## Rogerx

Berg: Lyric Suite - for string quartet (1926)/ Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet
Wellesz: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52/ Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I just picked this up to round out my Sibelius collection. Sibelius Complete Violin Works, by Danish National Symphony Orchestra, featuring Christian Tetzlaff. It's quite nice. 20% off on HDTracks, as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 3ème année

and other late piano works

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Tiberghien's quasi-improvisatory approach works marvellously with works which would otherwise risk sounding directionless and self-indulgent. His range is breathtaking, carefully terraced even... - BBC Music Magazine, March 2019,


----------



## Rogerx

Vaňhal: Sacred Works

Alice Martini (soprano), Sylva Čmugrová (mezzo-soprano), Jaroslav Březina (tenor), Roman Janál (bass)

Boni Pueri, Komorní filharmonie Pardubice, Marek Štryncl

Aria in B major - Semper quaero
Gloria in G major
Huc adeste (Aria)
Kyrie in G major
Offertorium in D major - Jubilate plausus date
Tu trinitatis orbem, Alleluja (motet)


----------



## Rogerx

Schütz: Cantiones sacrae

Magnificat, Philip Cave


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Organ Concerto* - Maurice Duruflé (organ), Orchestre de la Societé des Concerts du Conservatoire - Georges Prêtre
*Litanies à la Vierge noire* - Henriette Roget (organ) - Maitrise d'enfants de la Radiodiffsion Française - Jacques Jouineau
*Piano Concerto in C sharp minor* - Gabriel Tacchino (piano) - Orchestre de la Societé des Concerts du Conservatoire - Georges Prêtre
*Concert champêtre in D* - Aimée Van de Wiele (harpsichord) - Orchestre de la Societé des Concerts du Conservatoire - Pierre Dervaux

A wonderful set, which I bought initially for the _Aubade_ on disc 2, as I already recordings of the piano concertos and the organ concerto under Dutoit. Though those performances are indeed excellent, these have a tang of authority with Duruflé, the original soloist in the Organ Concerto.

Late 1950s early 1960s recordings might not be quite up to the standard of the digital recordings for Dutoit but sound well enough to me.


----------



## Malx

I rarely listen to the early Bruckner Symphonies but with all the time in the world at present I thought 'why not'.

Bruckner Symphony No 0 - Saarbrucken RSO, Skrowaczewski.
on the same disc Skrowaczewski's arrangement of the Adagio for string quartet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various non-vocal works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Apollon musagète_ - ballet in two scenes (1927-28):










_Capriccio_ for piano and orchestra (1929):
Violin Concerto in D (1931):










_Duo Concertant_ for violin and piano (1932):










_Pastorale_ for wordless voice and piano - arr. for violin, oboe, cor anglais, clarinet and bassoon (orig. 1907 - arr. 1933):
Concerto for two pianos (1935):










_Le baiser de la fée_ [_The Fairy's Kiss_] - ballet in four scenes, after _The Ice Maiden_ by Hans Christian Anderson (1928 - rev. 1950):
_Jeu de cartes_ [_Card Game_] - ballet 'in three deals' (1936-37):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Mephisto Waltz
Les Préludes
Fanfare on Hungarian Folk Melodies* with Shura Cherkassky (piano)
*Hungarian Rhapsody no 5*

The first disc of this excellent Liszt collection by the Berlin Phil under Karajan.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000gvpq


----------



## Malx

Mahler Symphony No 4 - Kate Royal (soprano), Manchester Camerata, Douglas Boyd.

This is the Stein reduction for chamber orchestra created at the request of Schoenberg. If you compare with the fully orchestrated original it lacks weight, obviously, but taken for what it is it becomes an interesting listen - now if someone had made a string quartet version of the Eroica


----------



## Guest002

Putting this on especially given Penderecki's death yesterday. It is a glorious piece, I think. Can't think why my first emotion when selecting to play it is one of trepidation/fear of 'advanced music'. It's not difficult at all!


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Popular Tone Poems

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan

En Saga, Op. 9
Finlandia, Op. 26
Karelia Suite, Op. 11
Tapiola, Op. 112
The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Concerto for two pianos* - Francis Poulenc, Jacques Février (pianos), Orchestre de la Societé des Concerts du Conservatoire - Pierre Dervaux
*Aubade* - Gabriel Tacchino (piano), Orchestre de la Societé des Concerts du Conservatoire - Georges Prêtre
*Les Biches* - Ambrosian Singers, Philharmonia Orchestra - Georges Prêtre

The second disc of this wonderful Poulenc survey has the lovely _Aubade_, which has been a favourite of mine since my teens. It also has Poulenc himself playing first piano in the two piano concerto. Prêtre was at his best in Poulenc and this 1980 recording of _Les Biches_ is also excellent.


----------



## Helgi

*Elgar: Enigma Variations*
Pierre Monteux with LSO


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Paris Quartets

Nevermind

Fugue TWV 30:14 in A minor
Quartet TWV 43:e4 in E minor for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Quartet TWV 43:F1 in F major for flute, violin (or 2 violins), viola & b.c.
Quartet TWV 43:G1 in G major for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Suite TWV 42:h2 in B minor for flute, harpsichord or violin & b.c.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Helgi said:


> *Elgar: Enigma Variations*
> Pierre Monteux with LSO


I had the Karajan VPO Plantes on LP and liked it a lot. Venus is probably one of the most sensuously gorgeous versions I've ever heard. I keep meaning to get this CD, particularly as Monteux's Enigma is also very good.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.10 in E minor, op.93. Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

Not my favorite Shostakovich symphony but a good performance nonetheless.


----------



## Helgi

Tsaraslondon said:


> I had the Karajan VPO Plantes on LP and liked it a lot. Venus is probably one of the most sensuously gorgeous versions I've ever heard. I keep meaning to get this CD, particularly as Monteux's Enigma is also very good.


Yeah it's a very good release, ridiculous value at £1.50 which is what I paid for it second hand!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Helgi said:


> Yeah it's a very good release, ridiculous value at £1.50 which is what I paid for it second hand!


Just ordered it myself for the same price. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Guillaume Dufay*: Missa "Se la face ay pale". David Munrow, Early Music Consort of London

One of the greatest masses ever written, maybe... definitely one of my favorites anyway.


----------



## sbmonty

Smetana: String Quartet No. 1.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Partitas No 1 & 2 BWV 825 & BWV 826 - Virginia Black (piano).

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 4 - Francois-Frederic Guy, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Philippe Jordan.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

With everything going on (in the world and personally) I haven't had much energy for music but I'm finally getting back to equilibrium, more or less. Starting off my Monday with this, which I'd been anticipating (and which thus far hasn't disappointed). I hope everyone here is staying safe and well.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Missa Solemnis

Soile Isokoski (soprano), Monica Groop (mezzo), Marcus Ullman (tenor), Juha Kotilainen (bass)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Peter Schreier Choir, Peter Schreier


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartets No.1 and 2

István Várdai, Máté Szücs, Rosanne Philippens (violin), Finghin Collins


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

_331/3 rpm today_

*Auber - Overture to "The Crown Diamonds" (Paray/Mercury)
Chabrier - Joyeuse Marche (Karajan/Angel)
von Weber - Clarinet Concerto #1 (Glazer/Turnabout)
Brahms - Hungarian Dances 17-21 (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Mazeppa
Hungarian Rhapsody no 2
Tasso, Lamento e Trionfo
Hungarian Rhapsody no 4*

More orchestral Liszt from Karajan and his fabulous orchestra.


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding set


----------



## jim prideaux

Michael Gielen and the SWR SO(and relevant soloists and choirs)

Mahlers 8th Symphony.

(struggling to make sense of the box, notes etc for the additional details, apologies!)


----------



## Rogerx

Schmelzer: The Emperor's Fiddler/ Kerll: Passacaglia

David Irving (violin), Hannah Lane (triple harp), Tommie Andersson (theorbo), John O'Donnell (harpsichord, organ), Laura Vaughan (viola da gamba)


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

OLD GAUTIERS NIGHTINGHALL
_French & English Lute Music_
*Nicolas Bouvier - Pierre Gaultier - Simon Ives - Thomas Mace - Rene Mesangeau*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Ramée_


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Tsaraslondon said:


> Disc 2
> 
> *Mazeppa
> Hungarian Rhapsody no 2
> Tasso, Lamento e Trionfo
> Hungarian Rhapsody no 4*
> 
> More orchestral Liszt from Karajan and his fabulous orchestra.


I just Liszt-ened to this last week  It is indeed sumptuous and wonderful, especially Mazeppa.


----------



## Helgi

CD 3 from this box of live radio recordings with Bernard Haitink and RCO:










*Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1*
David Oistrakh

*Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2*
Isaac Stern


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Taneyev piano quintet with the Leipzig quartet/Olga Golleij. They are my favorite string quartet these days, but on this recording they sound a bit noisy. At least the 1st mvt. Maybe it's phenomenally challenging to play...


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Michael Gielen and the SWR SO(and relevant soloists and choirs)
> 
> Mahlers 8th Symphony.
> 
> (struggling to make sense of the box, notes etc for the additional details, apologies!)


Hi Jim, the easiest way to get the details of soloists choirs etc is from the back of the cardboard sleeves the discs come in - in the case of the 8th Symphony the details are on the back of CD11 ie the second disc for the symphony. They are in fairly small print so glasses at the ready if you need them.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132645


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Cello Concerto in G minor, RV 416
Cello Concerto in A minor, RV 420
Concerto for two cellos in G minor, RV 531
Cello Concerto in C minor, RV 401
Cello Concerto in G minor, RV 417
Cello Concerto in A minor, RV 418
Cello Concerto in G major, RV 415

The King's Consort
Robert King, director and harpsichord
Jonathan Cohen, cello and five-string cello
Sarah McMahon, cello (RV 531)

2006


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Penderecki* 1
LSO, Penderecki. EMI

RIP


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various non-vocal works part four for a little later on today.

_Tango_ for piano (1940):










_Symphony in Three Movements_ (1942-45):










Orchestral arrangement of _The Star-Spangled Banner_ (1941): ***
_Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant_ - ballet piece for orchestra (1942): ***
_Ode_ - triptychon for orchestra (1943):
_Scènes de ballet_ - suite of dance movements for orchestra (1944):
_Scherzo à la russe_ for dance band - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1944 - arr. 1945):

*** officially sanctioned, of course!

*** Balanchine: "I wonder if you'd like to do a little ballet with me."
XXXStravinsky: "For whom?"
XXXBalanchine: "For some elephants."
XXXStravinsky: "How old?"
XXXBalanchine: "Very young."
XXXStravinsky: "All right. If they are very young elephants, I will do it."










_Dumbarton Oaks_ - concerto in E-flat for chamber orchestra (1937-38):
_Ebony Concerto_ for clarinet and jazz band (1945):










_Four Norwegian Moods_ for orchestra (1942):
_Danses concertantes_ for chamber orchestra (1942):
Concerto in D for strings (1946):


----------



## starthrower

I'm listening to all of my M7's and finally got around to Klempy. It's a bit slower but I like his clarity. I'm hearing things in the score I missed in other recordings.


----------



## Helgi

Wagner orchestral pieces with Furtwängler and the Berlin Philharmonic:

- _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_, Prelude to act 1
- _Tannhäuser_ Overture
- _Tristan und Isolde_, Prelude and Liebestod
- _Götterdämmerung_, Siegfried's Funeral March
- _Parsifal_, Good Friday Spell


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> I'm listening to all of my M7's and finally got around to Klempy. It's a bit slower but I like his clarity. I'm hearing things in the score I missed in other recordings.


I love the first movement, but I'm afraid I've never made it much further than that, at least not in one sitting. I've heard Klemperer's Mahler 7 finale is extremely well done. Let me know what you think if you make it that far.


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> I'm listening to all of my M7's and finally got around to Klempy. It's a bit slower but I like his clarity. I'm hearing things in the score I missed in other recordings.


A _bit_ slower???? :lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> I'm listening to all of my M7's and finally got around to Klempy. It's a bit slower but I like his clarity. I'm hearing things in the score I missed in other recordings.


Totally agree about hearing things that might not be apparent in other recordings.

Many passages in this score are chamber-like and gossamer. This performance/recording really underlines that ....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Local heroes here with the coolest composer from Norway


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000gv5q


----------



## pmsummer

THE HARP CONSORTS
*William Lawes*
Maxine Eilander - harp
Les Voix Humaines
_
ATMA_


----------



## Malx

Chopin, Waltz in C sharp minor Op 64/2 & Sonata No 2 Op 35 - Khatia Buniatishvili.

Grieg, Sonata for Violin and Piano No 3 - Renaud Capucon & Khatia Buniatishvili.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> I love the first movement, but I'm afraid I've never made it much further than that, at least not in one sitting. I've heard Klemperer's Mahler 7 finale is extremely well done. Let me know what you think if you make it that far.


I'll have to give it a couple of run throughs to get more familiar.


----------



## eljr

cd's 4, 5 and 6


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132658


*Carl Phillip Emanuel Bach*

Flute Concerto in A minor, W 166
Oboe Concerto in E flat major, W 165
Flute Concerto in A major, W 168
Solo for Oboe, Harp, and Violoncello in G minor, W 135

1969-1978


----------



## eljr

2nd spin, a lot of good new releases this month!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Eramire156

*"From My Life"*

This weeks string quartet thread

*Bedrich Smetana 
String Quartet no.1 in E minor









Hollywood String Quartet *

Recorded on 2 November 1955
Capital P 8331

another historic recording









_*Végh Quartet *_


----------



## Itullian

Still one of the best.


----------



## Itullian

Eramire156 said:


> This weeks string quartet thread
> 
> *Bedrich Smetana
> String Quartet no.1 in E minor
> 
> View attachment 132661
> 
> 
> Hollywood String Quartet *
> 
> Recorded on 2 November 1955
> Capital P 8331


WOW
Do you mind me asking where you got that set?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: Guitar Concerto. Norbert Kraft, Nicholas Ward, Northern Chamber Orchestra.

Really nice music. Nothing too challenging, just beautiful colors and textures.

Just finished. Now:










*Henri Dutilleux*: Sur la même accord. Christian Tetzlaff, Paavo Järvi, Orchestre de Paris.

This is a wonderful box set. I'm still just dipping into it one piece at a time, but have enjoyed everything I've heard so far. I'd recommend it to anyone curious about Dutilleux. There's a few other box sets out there, including at least one with some overlap with the music here (same recordings), but this one appears to be the best value.


----------



## SONNET CLV

For those of you who love the dark chamber music of Dmitri Shostakovich or Alfred Schnittke but are still unfamiliar with the Violin Sonata No.2 (2000) by Krzysztof Penderecki, I suggest you get the piece into your ears as soon as possible. The NAXOS recording is a great place to start.















As I continue my revisits to music by the late (as of yesterday) composer Krzysztof Penderecki, I'm finding so much to reflect about in works such as this Second Sonata. I've long felt that Penderecki came out of the influence of Shostakovich (as reflected in, say, the much earlier First Sonata of 1953) but pursued a more avant-garde leaning allowed him before turning directions toward a more "tonal", albeit still dark, music, such as the Symphony No.2 (c. 1980) or the Second Violin Concerto (c. 1992), a type of music again close to that which Shostakovich had been writing all along.

The Violin Sonata No.2 (written in the year 2000) is a touch more stringent than the "Romanticky" works of the 80's and 90's which Penderecki penned, but it lies close to the late chamber music of Shostakovich in its sensibilities. At 36:57 in length, the Sonata is concise and poignant but speaks volumes more than any half-hour of sound can really ever reveal. Yet, such was the genius of Krzysztof Penderecki.


----------



## jim prideaux

Michael Gielen and the SWR SO

Beethoven-2nd and 7th Symphonies.


----------



## flamencosketches

SONNET CLV said:


> For those of you who love the dark chamber music of Dmitri Shostakovich or Alfred Schnittke but are still unfamiliar with the Violin Sonata No.2 (2000) by Krzysztof Penderecki, I suggest you get the piece into your ears as soon as possible. The NAXOS recording is a great place to start.
> 
> View attachment 132671
> View attachment 132669
> 
> 
> As I continue my revisits to music by the late (as of yesterday) composer Krzysztof Penderecki, I'm finding so much to reflect about in works such as this Second Sonata. I've long felt that Penderecki came out of the influence of Shostakovich (as reflected in, say, the much earlier First Sonata of 1953) but pursued a more avant-garde leaning allowed him before turning directions toward a more "tonal", albeit still dark, music, such as the Symphony No.2 (c. 1980) or the Second Violin Concerto (c. 1992), a type of music again close to that which Shostakovich had been writing all along.
> 
> The Violin Sonata No.2 (written in the year 2000) is a touch more stringent than the "Romanticky" works of the 80's and 90's which Penderecki penned, but it lies close to the late chamber music of Shostakovich in its sensibilities. At 36:57 in length, the Sonata is concise and poignant but speaks volumes more than any half-hour of sound can really ever reveal. Yet, such was the genius of Krzysztof Penderecki.


Cool, thanks for the little write up. I'll try and find that disc. I want to explore Penderecki's string quartets more too.


----------



## Eramire156

Itullian said:


> WOW
> Do you mind me asking where you got that set?


Hmv Japan

https://www.hmv.co.jp/en/artist_Quartet-Classical_000000000222284/item_The-Art-of-Hollywood-String-Quartet-1939-1961-15CD_8586168

Be warned the transfers are just ok, the Testament reissues are much better, there is no booklet, if you decide to get the set be sure to signup for membership it's free, shipping was twenty bucks so for forty total I have 15 CDs of the Hollywood Quartet still a bargain in my eyes, great performances if not great sound.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No.5 in D major. André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra.

I listened to the opening few minutes of Shostakovich's 5th, but decided I was not in the mood for DSCH. Instead I chose a symphony I'm much less familiar with, the RVW 5th, & one of the first things I noticed was there seemed to be a slight similarity between the two symphonies. Both begin with a rising motif, which unfolds into an atmospheric first movement. (Maybe it's just because I listened to them back to back.) Anyway, I'm having more success with this symphony than I have in the past; my previous experience is that the 5th is one of the many RVW symphonies that I don't care for. I keep trying with these on the strength of the Pastoral symphony, which I love, alongside a few other shorter orchestral works. I hope to one day find appreciation for the full cycle.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan

*L'Arianna*

*Kate Lindsey (mezzo)

Arcangelo, Jonathan Cohen*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l2c3M5WQQ036tHSWuJmGpvAiYNph GGOQU

Kate Lindsey explores the music of the eighteenth century. In partnership with Jonathan Cohen and Arcangelo, she has recorded three cantatas focusing on the myth of Ariadne, abandoned on the island of Naxos after helping Theseus kill the Cretan Minotaur by giving him a ball of thread so that he could find his way back through the labyrinth.

Alessandro Scarlatti's Ebra d amor fuggia (1707) relates Ariadne's flight, drunk with love , alongside Theseus, for whom she expresses her tenderness in the magnificent aria Pur ti stringo .

The same year, the young Handel composed his cantata Ah crudel, nel pianto mio, this time with an anonymous abandoned lover as the subject.

In 1789, Joseph Haydn also turned to Ariadne, in a cantata for which several orchestrations exist. The one recorded here is by Sigismund Neukomm, Haydn's pupil between 1797 and 1804. Three faces of disappointed love, brought to passionate life by the mezzo-soprano.

_"Ardent, brilliant, stately: mezzo-soprano Kate Lindsey probes the inner states of the mythical Cretan princess Ariadne…Cohen adds hugely to these performances, in the Haydn especially. Cohen takes risks with his tempos and dynamics, and by allowing the instrumentalists to sometimes push Lindsey aside; these pay off in many striking moments, for instance when Haydn's heroine overtakes the band to sprint to her final cadence. Forget victimhood - here, Ariadne wins."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"Her strong and assured voice slips easily into this music…and throughout she shows impressive technical control and agility. More strikingly, though, she brings her stage experience to bear in dramatic readings whose intelligent responses to the differing nuances of these three pieces are what really make the project spark...The playing of Arcangelo under Jonathan Cohen is typically high-quality, and often heartbreakingly attendant to the drama."_
- Gramophone

*Works*

Handel: Ah! Crudel, nel pianto mio, HWV 78
Haydn: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2
Scarlatti, A: L'Arianna - Cantata for soprano, strings & B.c.


----------



## Granate

On picture: _Bruckner 7 Celibidache MPO 1990 Suntory Hall, Bruckner 8 Karajan WPO, Wagner Parsifal Knappertsbusch Bayreuth 1962, Bruckner 9 Giulini WPO_

In this order. Not a very pleasant day. Maybe this wasn't the best choice. All are my CDs. I hold them dear, especially the rare Suntory Hall Bruckner 7.


----------



## Granate

starthrower said:


> I'm listening to all of my M7's and finally got around to Klempy. It's a bit slower but I like his clarity. I'm hearing things in the score I missed in other recordings.


One day I adore it and the other I want to break the two cds in four pieces. If the Abbado CSO didn't have the CUE sheet so badly done I would throw this away.

Seriously, for one reason or the other I have to reject my CD versions of my favourite M7 recordings. In the end I need to remain in Tennstedt London Philharmonic.


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan

The Crown Jewels, performed by his nibs own band.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Dulova Harps On said:


> I'm taking a break from the Max Bruch oratorios i've been listening to lately.


A sublime piece.


----------



## Dimace

I was reading (months ago) a small biography of the GREAT American pianist & entertainer Liberace. All the friends from USA know which statue Liberace had, how much beloved and famous was. Generations of young Americans came close to the piano and the principles of classical music because of him. Valentino Liberace was a legend. One day, a friend of him (after became his life-time partner, I believe) listened to him playing the piano and after, in the dressing room, told him: Mister Liberace, that was fantastic! I have never listened before such a performance! You are a God! Liberace, waving his head, answered him: Calm down, young man! I'm playing only the FFFFn piano. I didn't become USA president.

What I want to say is that EVERYTHING we are doing, also if we are doing this in the superlative degree, isn't so important. Always are more important things. And two of them are the most important of all: Our health and life. What someone earns, if he is rich, educated, social, beloved, influencer, well known, etc. and lying in his bet, death ill? We are staying home, my friends. FFF the jobs, the music, your friends (not literally of course) the shopping, the pub, the restaurant, everything. To enjoy them, we must be alive. And, if we continue like this, many of us we'll have severe problems. Great problems. The picture of NY citizens, I saw today, waiting of US Comfort in NY Harbor, was a sock for me. A very disappointing sock. An act of complete irresponsibility. Let us hope, that all of us, we will understand what is in stake and we will act accordingly.

And now to our music>* Leonid Kogan *(many say that he is the best who played the violin after Paganini) is performing for us *Prokofiev's Violin Concerto No.2 and the Sonatas Nr.1 & 2. * Nothing more to be written for such perfection.


----------



## Malx

Last music for the day:

Schubert, String Quartet D810 'Death and the Maiden' - Jerusalem Quartet.

Very good performance, very good recording one to set aside to test my new headphones which all things being equal will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMÆ
*John Dowland*
Thomas Dunford - lute, direction
Ruby Hughes - soprano
Reinoud Van Mechelen - tenor
Paul Agnew - tenor
Alain Buet - bass
_
Alpha_


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Penderecki

*_Threnody (1960)_
_Fluorescenes (1962)_
_De Natura Sonores II (1971)_
_Symphony 1 (1973)_

Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit


----------



## HenryPenfold

The Crown Jewels, performed by his nibs own band.
View attachment 132682


:clap::cheers::clap::cheers::clap:

A fabulous performance of a remarkable set of concerti. There are several excellent performances of the Op.6, but this is my fave, closely followed by Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini (quite different, of course)


----------



## flamencosketches

HenryPenfold said:


> *Penderecki
> 
> *_Threnody (1960)_
> _Fluorescenes (1962)_
> _De Natura Sonores II (1971)_
> _Symphony 1 (1973)_
> 
> Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit


I believe it's Symphony No.3 that's on the disc with those three other works. Unless you're listening to Symphony No.1 from a different disc.


----------



## senza sordino

Italian music, part four of four

Corelli Concerto Grossi









Vivaldi Gloria, Dixit Dominus, Magnificat 









Paganini Violin Conceri #1 and #2









Verdi Requiem









Verdi highlights from his operas, all the arias and choruses. Two disks


----------



## HenryPenfold

Why can't I delete posts?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Abdel ove Allhan said:


> The Crown Jewels, performed by his nibs own band.
> View attachment 132682


Thanks for the reminder about this great music - will dig this set up tomorrow and give it a whirl!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132695


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2016


----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> Why can't I delete posts?


None of us can, Henry. I find the next best thing is to use the 'edit post' option, wipe the content and then type something like 'incorrect post'. However, I think you need to do this within a day. Hope this helps.


----------



## KenOC

elgars ghost said:


> None of us can, Henry. I find the next best thing is to use the 'edit post' option, wipe the content and then type something like 'incorrect post'. However, I think you need to do this within a day. Hope this helps.


Personally, I replace the text with, "This post was not for you but for a future generation. Cheers, Ludwig."


----------



## cougarjuno

Bax - Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto, and Morning Song


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sergei Rachmaninov:
- Trio Élégiaque No.1 in G minor
- Two Pieces for Cello & Piano Op.2
- Two Pieces for Violin & Piano Op.6
- Trio Élégiaque No.2 in D minor Op.9
The Moscow Rachmaninov Trio
*
Thus is one of my favourite Rachmaninov albums, regardless of sub-genre/form.

The performances are excellent (as you may hope given the name of the Trio) and recorded beautifully.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132704


*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach*

Hamburg Sinfonias Nos. 1-6

Capella Istropolitana
Christian Benda, conductor and cellist

1997


----------



## Joe B

Earlier this afternoon:










Currently:









Excellent release of excellent music.


----------



## Tristan

*Kodály *- Háry János Suite









In particular, the intermezzo movement. I had it on my mind for so long and could not for the life of me think of what it was.


----------



## 13hm13

The recent MacDowell post got me in the mood ...


----------



## 13hm13

C.P.E. Bach: Piano Concertos, Wq.23, Wq.112/1, Wq.31
Morten Schuldt-Jensen (Conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 24-26-27-22-23-24
Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## jim prideaux

Early start (too early!)…….Gardiner and the LSO

Schumann's 2nd Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano sonatas Nos 1-2-3
Igor Levit


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto, Four Duets & French Overture

András Schiff (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - The Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven triple concerto in C major op 56

Celloierre Fournier
Piano:Geza Anda
Violin:Wolfgand Schneiderhan
Conductor :Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 3

Doric String Quartet

String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
String Quartets, Op. 64 Nos. 1-6
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 1 in C major
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 2 in B minor
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 3 in B flat major
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 4 in G major
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 6 in E flat major


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphonies Nos 29 & 31 'Paris' - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Mackerras.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Seven Last Words from the Cross* - Polyphony: Stephen Layton, *Cantos*London Chamber Orchestra - James MacMillan 
*Cantos sagrados* - Polyphony: Stephen Layton, Christopher Bowers-Broadbent (organ) - James MacMillan

This performance, conducted by the composer, was the _Seven Last Words from the Cross_'s first recording. Originally on the Catalyst label, I don't know if it's still available but it's well worth hearing and presumaby authentic. I'm not a religious person, but I do respond to MacMillan's devout faith, which comes across in every bar.

MacMillan adds _Cantos sagrados_ as a welcome fill up.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various non-vocal works part five of five this late morning and early afternoon. I will also be playing his _Movements_ for piano and orchestra (1958-59) but have already used up my five image limit. Performers on that are Charles Rosen (piano) and the Columbia SO conducted by IS (from the Concertos disc of the _Stravinsky Edition_ on Sony).

Sonata for two pianos (1943-44):
_Élégie_ for solo viola (1944):










_Orpheus_ - ballet in three scenes (1947):



_Concertino_ for string quartet - arr. for twelve players (orig. 1920 - arr. 1953): 
Septet for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello and piano (1953):
_Epitaphium_ for flute, clarinet and harp (1959):










_Eight Instrumental Miniatures_ for fifteen players - orchestration of _Les cinq doigts_ for piano (orig. 1920-21 - arr. 1962):










_Greeting Prelude_ [_For Pierre Monteaux on His 80th Birthday_] for orchestra (1955):
_Agon_ [_Contest_] - ballet in four sections (1953 and 1956-57):
_Variations: Aldous Huxley in Memoriam_ for orchestra (1964):
_Canon_ [_On a Russian Popular Tune_] for orchestra (1965):


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Symphony No 8 - Berlin PO, Abbado.

A live recording which often indicates the performance will have a degree of sparkle about it - I'm afraid Abbado plays things with a straight bat here, its well enough played by the orchestra but it somehow sounds 'safe'.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Astor Piazzolla and the New Tango Quintet.

A complete change of mood from the MacMillan I was listening to earlier. Piazzolla reckoned this was the best record he ever made. I've no doubt he was right.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD8

Orgelbüchlein BWV599-644

Choralbearbeitungen


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> CD8
> 
> Orgelbüchlein BWV599-644
> 
> Choralbearbeitungen


Good seeing you, yesterday I was wandering if the virus had caught you.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Good seeing you, yesterday I was wandering if the virus had caught you.


Thank you for your concern, a few days on a music diet, after the silence the music sounds beneficial.:angel:


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000gv61


----------



## Malx

Rachmaninov, Vespers - Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Paul Hillier.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Magnificat

Nancy Argenta (soprano I), Patrizia Kwella (soprano II), Charles Brett (alto), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), David Thomas (bass), Emma Kirkby (soprano)

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Malx

Haydn Symphonies Nos 16, 40, 72 - AAM, Hogwood.

I purposely selected a disc from the box I had little recollection of. 
One question springs to mind - did Haydn compose a poor Symphony?


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Prokofiev - Russian Overture (Martinon/London STS)
Shostakovich - Symphony #10 (Karajan/DGG)*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Italian Concerto in F major, BWV 971; Capriccios, BWV 992 & 993. Angela Hewitt

Happy birthday to the master of all composers, JS Bach-& to the other master of all composers, Joseph Haydn, to whom I have not gotten the chance to listen yet, as I overslept for the first time in some years-stressful times wearing on me. How's that for a run-on sentence? I hope others here will find the time for these great artists today.


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Schumann: Piano Trios,

Kungsbacka Piano Trio

Fantasiestücke in A minor for Piano Trio, Op. 88
Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80


----------



## Bourdon

*La Belle Dance*


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Masses

Christian Rathgeber (tenor), Tobias Rathgeber (tenor), Felix Rathgeber (bass), Daniel Beckmann (organ), Sabine Goetz (soprano)

Mainzer Domchor, Mainzer Domorchester, Karsten Storck

Messe brève No. 5 aux séminaires
St Cecilia Mass


----------



## Pig

Heard vengerov with Barenboim?Best rendition of Nielsen, Sibelius isint bad either especially 3rd mvmt


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000gt45
BBC has a truly exquisite programme nowadays...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater* - The Choristers of New College, Oxford, Academy of Ancient Music - Edward Higginbottom
*D. Scarlatti: Stabat Mater* - BBC Singers - Harry Christophers

I didn't buy BBC Music Magazine that often and when I did, it was usually because I was attracted to the covermount CD, as it would cheaply fill a gap in my collection.

This was definitely one of those instances. I bought it for the Pergolesi, but found I rather preferred the Scarlatti, which is gven an excellent performance here by the BBC Singers, though I don't know how the performances measure up to others. The Pergolesi uses the boys of New College, Oxford and has no star soloists, but I found it enjoyable enough.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, L'Histoire Du Soldat*

This is well done: precise but lively.


----------



## Bourdon

*L'amour Courtois*

CD3

Clemencic Consort
The Newsberry Consort


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 103 in E flat major 'Drum Roll'/ Symphony No. 104 in D major 'London'

Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.5 in D minor, op.47. Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.

There are some parallels between this and the 10th symphony, but I like this one a lot better I think. The slow movement is captivating, especially the last third of it or so.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

So I'm sitting at home unable to leave, and it hits me: I have all of Celi's Bruckner, and I finally have time to listen to them.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I have the Celi Bruckner 4, maybe it's finally time to give it a listen...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various vocal/choral works part one for the rest of today.

_Zvezdoliki_ [_The Star-Faced One_] - cantata for male choir and large orchestra [Text: Konstantin Bal'mont] (1911-12):










_Le Rossignol_ [_The Nightingale_] - opera in three acts [Libretto: Stepan Mitussov, after Hans Christian Andersen] (1908 and 1913-14):
_Favn I Pastushka_ [_Faun and Shepherdess_] - cycle of three songs for mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.2 [Text: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1907):
_Tri Stikhotvoreniya iz Yaponskoi Liriki_ [_Three Japanese Lyrics_] for voice and chamber orchestra [Texts: Yamabe no Akahito/Minamoto no Masazumi/Ki no Tsurayuki] (1912-13):
_Pribaoutki_ [_Pleasant Songs_] - four songs for voice, four woodwinds, and four strings [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1914): 
_Berceuses du chat_ [_Cat's Cradle Songs_] - four songs for contralto and three clarinets [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1916):










_Renard_ - 'histoire burlesque chantée et jouée' in one act for four singers, four pantomimes and chamber orchestra [Libretto: Igor Stravinsky, after a Russian folk tale] (1915-16):
_L'Histoire du soldat_ [_The Soldier's Tale_] - theatrical work in two parts 'to be read, played, and danced' for three speakers, dancer(s), violin, double bass, clarinet, bassoon, cornet/trumpet, trombone and percussion [Libretto: Charles-Ferdinand Ramuz, after a Russian folk tale] (1918):










_Pulcinella_ - ballet in one-act for soprano, tenor, baritone and orchestra, based on the _commedia dell'arte_ play _Quartre Polichinelles semblables_ [_Four Identical Pulcinellas_] - includes music originally misattributed to Giovanni Battista Pergolesi, but more likely to have been by Domenico Gallo, Unico Wilhelm van Wassenaer, Fortunato Celleri, Carlo Ignazio Monza and Alessandro Parisotti [Texts: Léonide Massine, after 18th c. sources] (1920):


----------



## Malx

Streamed via Qobuz:
Penderecki, Symphony No 6 'Chinese Poems' - Stephan Ganz (Baritone), Polish Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Sopot, Wojciech Rajski.

Easiest way to describe this - Penderecki's Das Lied von der Erde.
First listen and I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Harnoncourt seems to be emphasizing the Schubertian influence on Bruckner, more lyrical than bombastic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> ^I have the Celi Bruckner 4, maybe it's finally time to give it a listen...


I'd think so! You'll either love it or hate it. Celi doesn't seem to attract much middle ground.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Enjoyable and intriguing pieces of chamber music by Alvin Lucier and Morton Feldman, directed and played by cellist Charles Curtis and clarinettist Anthony Burr, among others:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Celibidache and the Munich Phil.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.4 in E-flat major, the "Romantic". Sergiu Celibidache, Munich Philharmonic

I'm about halfway through the adagio (wait... that's supposed to be Andante quasi allegretto...? ) and my attention has yet to dwindle. Celi is somehow capable of really emphasizing extremely powerful moments of shimmering stillness in this music. My only question is would Bruckner recognize this as his own music? But it is quite beautiful.

Thanks, @Manxfeeder.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Recorded in 1956 and still sounds great now. I love Strauss early works.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.4 in E-flat major, the "Romantic". Sergiu Celibidache, Munich Philharmonic
> 
> I'm about halfway through the adagio (wait... that's supposed to be Andante quasi allegretto...? ) and my attention has yet to dwindle. Celi is somehow capable of really emphasizing extremely powerful moments of shimmering stillness in this music. My only question is would Bruckner recognize this as his own music? But it is quite beautiful.
> 
> Thanks, @Manxfeeder.


Wow, that coda was magical. Worth the wait!


----------



## flamencosketches

Following it up with something entirely different...:










*Claude Debussy*: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune. Jean Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF.

Might be the best recording of this great piece I know.


----------



## Eramire156

*Munch, Boston and Sibelius*

from an off the air broadcast

*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony no.7

Charles Munch
Boston Symphony Orchestra *

30 July 1965


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Following it up with something entirely different...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Claude Debussy*: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune. Jean Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF.
> 
> Might be the best recording of this great piece I know.


Martinon is God's gift to Debussy. Well, maybe that's an overstatement. Or maybe it's not. Okay, it's God's gift of Debussy to me (I didn't like Debussy until Martinon).


----------



## Joachim Raff

Another Richard Strauss work which rarely gets an airing but still superb


----------



## Kieran

Mozart piano sonatas, Dame Mitsuko Uchida on the bench, currently playing the fantasia K475...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun*


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
_Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague_
*Hana Blažíkova* - soprano, harp, musical direction
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion
_
PHI - Outthere_


----------



## Eramire156

*Arnold Schoenberg 
String Quartet no.2, op.10









Dawn Upshaw

Arditti String Quartet *


----------



## Kopachris

Pictures at an Exhibition / Night on Bald Mountain


----------



## Joachim Raff

Another R.Strauss early work. Remarkable music for guy just out of his teens.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Helgi

Mostly Maria Callas for me today, including this album of arias from French operas:










And just now listened to Shostakovich's Violin Concerto No. 1 with David Oistrakh and Philharmonia Orchestra/Gennady Rozhdestvensky, from this:


----------



## D Smith

*typo*

Happy Haydn Birthday!

Haydn: Symphonies 63, 43, 28. Giovanni Antonini & Il Giardino Armonico. Excellent performances, espcially Le Roxolana. Also on the disc are Bartok's Romanian Folk Dances.










Haydn, A. Stamitz & C. Stamitz: Concertos. Ana de la Vega, Ramón Ortega Quero, Trondheim Soloists & Geir Inge Lotsberg. Concertos arranged for flute and oboe. Delightful.










Haydn & Hummel: Trumpet Concertos. Alison Balsom & Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen. Plus Torelli & Neruda.










Haydn Violin Concertos 1, 3, 4. Lisa Jacobs & The String Soloists. Pleasant enough. Soloist was excellent.










Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20, Volume 1, Nos. 2, 3 & 5. Dudok Quartet Amsterdam. They have great tone and a well considered approach to these. Looking forward to their next Haydn disc.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Johannespassion, BWV245. Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan.

I don't have my book in front of me so I'm not following the story, but I think I can remember the gist of of it from Sunday school. -I'm just listening to the incredible music. Bach had a great sense of dramatic flair that I wish he employed more often, and never better than here. I listened to the B minor Mass this morning, one of his other great choral works, and the two works are _completely_ different in character, with this one resembling a Handelian opera more than what we traditionally think of as a sacred work, from Bach or anyone. This recording is amazing, and in great recorded sound. I got it for free several months ago from a local record store, whose owner forgot to put a price tag on it, and decided to throw it in free of charge along with my other purchases


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Mozart, Piano Concertos - G-Dur / In G Major / KV 453 · C-Dur / In C Major / KV 467, with Geza Anda and the Camerata Academica Salzburg.* Very nice DG LP from the remoted 1964, with very good sound. I need some Mozart to calm down my nerves…


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132783


*Joseph Haydn*
- Trumpet Concerto in E flat

*Tomaso Albinoni*
- Concerto in B flat

*Johann Baptist Georg Neruda*
- Trumpet Concerto in E flat

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*
- Trumpet Concerto in E flat

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
Tine Thing Helseth, trumpet

2007


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Now: *Erik Satie:Socrate*, Barbara Hannigan, Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## Joachim Raff

A bit of light entertainment to finish the night off


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Also sprach Zarathustra, op.30. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

What a performance, what a piece.


----------



## flamencosketches

... and now for something completely different:










*John Cage*: Credo in Us, for piano, percussion, and radio/phonograph (with indication in the score: "Use some classic: e.g. Dvorák, Beethoven, Sibelius, or Shostakovich"). Giancarlo Simonacci, Ars Ludi.

Well, this is some absolutely outrageous music. I love it!! :lol: Definitely the best Cage work I've heard thus far. I read about it in Alex Ross' _The Rest is Noise_ and then upon looking in my library it turns out I already had a recording of it, on this disc. I would recommend a listen to this to the Cage skeptics. It will either change your mind or completely reinforce your distaste for his art.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 132777
> 
> 
> Another R.Strauss early work. Remarkable music for guy just out of his teens.


Indeed. Strauss was born to be a composer. Ok, maybe his music is not always first-rate, but most of his works are exceptional.


----------



## Joe B

Marianne Kielland (mezzo) and Sergej Osadchuk (piano) performing songs of death:


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 1

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo)

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Carolyn Sampson (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Rogerx

*Sergej Rachmaninov (Novgorod, 1 april 1873 - Beverly Hills, 28 maart 1943)*



Rachmaninov Variations

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
Rachmaninov: Variations on a Theme of Chopin, Op. 22
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme of Corelli, Op. 42
Trifonov: Rachmaniana


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Barber: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Blendulf


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620

Martti Talvela (Sarastro), Stuart Burrows (Tamino), Cristina Deutekom (Königin der Nacht), Pilar Lorengar (Pamina), Renate Holm (Papagena), Hermann Prey (Papageno), Gerhard Stolze (Monostatos), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Sprecher), René Kollo (1er Geharnischter), Hans Sotin (2er Geharnischter), etc

Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsoper
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1969-10
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienn


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Helgi said:


> Mostly Maria Callas for me today, including this album of arias from French operas:


One of her greatest recitals, despite the fact the voice is showing signs of decline. This and the second French recital always make me wish she had sung more French opera. What a magnificent Didon or Cassandre she would have made in _Les Troyens_.

I review both albums on my blog.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Tonus Peregrinus - Antony Pitts


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various vocal/choral works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Mavra_ - comic opera in one act [Libretto: Boris Kochno, after Aleksandr Pushkin] (1921-22):
_Trois petites chansons (Souvenir de mon enfance)_ [_Three Little Songs (Memories of my Childhood)_] for voice and piano - arr. for voice and small orchestra [Texts: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1913 - arr. 1930):










_Les noces_ [_The Wedding_] - ballet in four scenes for four soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir, four pianos and percussion [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1914-22):
_Oedipus rex_ - opera-oratorio in two acts, after the tragedy by Sophocles [Libretto: Jean Cocteau - Latin translation by Abbé Jean Daniélou] (1926-27 - rev. 1948):










_Symphony of Psalms_ for mixed choir and orchestra (1930 - rev. 1948):










_Perséphone_ - melodrama in three scenes for speaker, tenor, mixed choir, dancers and orchestra [Libretto: André Gide] (1933-34):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This Mahler 1st has always been a top contender and is still an excellent choice even if it has been superseded in sonic terms at least. That said there are no real complaints about the 1968 sound.

Fischer-Dieskau's wonderful performance of the Wayfarer songs makes an apt coupling.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Modern, streamlined and elegant Brahms. - MusicWeb International, October 2019 More…


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Partita No.4 in D major, BWV 828. David Fray


----------



## Helgi

Tsaraslondon said:


> One of her greatest recitals, despite the fact the voice is showing signs of decline. This and the second French recital always make me wish she had sung more French opera. What a magnificent Didon or Cassandre she would have made in _Les Troyens_.
> 
> I review both albums on my blog.


She sounds great in French. I'm going to give it another spin today to listen for the parts you mention in your review.

I've compiled a list of links to all of your Callas Remastered reviews, to read as I pick my way through the box!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Englische Suiten


----------



## The3Bs

Great new Schubert recording from Volodos









Absolutely wonderful D959 (sonata N20) and Minuet in C-Sharp Minor, D. 600 with Trio in E Major, D. 610

This is becoming quickly my new D959 favorite.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Partita No.4 in D major, BWV 828. David Fray


You have prompted me to take my copy down from the shelf to play later - for me the combination of Bach & Boulez, strange bedfellows as they may be, works remarkably well.


----------



## Dimace

Tsaraslondon said:


> One of her greatest recitals, despite the fact the voice is showing signs of decline. This and the second French recital always make me wish she had sung more French opera. What a magnificent Didon or Cassandre she would have made in _Les Troyens_.
> 
> I review both albums on my blog.


I liked your block's presentations and analysis. *Useful and well written*. Callas is my goddess and nothing more to be said for her.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov ‎- Etudes Tableaux Op. 33; Variations On A Theme Of Corelli Op. 42

Alexander Romanovsky


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lucia Popp (soprano), Gerhard Unger (tenor), Raymond Wolansky & John Noble (baritones)
New Philharmnia Chorus, Wandsworth School Boys' Choir
New Philharmonia Orchestra - Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos

Not a particular favourute work of mine but I like to get it out for an airing from time to time. I've always had a soft spot for this recording, and Lucia Popp is aboslutely divine in the soprano solos.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Vienna PO, Rattle.

After sitting through this recording I have only one problem - the charity shops are all closed. 
Oh dear this is as dull as dishwater, I am not a member of the anti-rattle brigade liking a good number of his recordings but, this is a Beethoven set I can do without.
Sometimes when listening to things from the dusty corners of the collection I get reminded why they are there.









Edit: It should be said Rattle is not helped by a dull lifeless recording.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> You have prompted me to take my copy down from the shelf to play later - for me the combination of Bach & Boulez, strange bedfellows as they may be, works remarkably well.


Agreed! Fray shows us just how many similarities there are in the music, ie. that Bach was more modern than we think, and Boulez more steeped in tradition likewise (despite his many very public protestations to the contrary). I love programs on disc and recital that link music of the past and present-or, given that those two Boulez pieces were written before I was born, at least the more recent past 

Current listening for me:










*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.10 in E minor, op.93. Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

Trying again with the Shostakovich 10th, after not enjoying it all that much the other day. So far I'm already thinking more highly of it than before, so that is progress


----------



## The3Bs

For those of you who do not know....

Fantastic, Fabulous, unique and spectacular LIVE Verdi Requiem that can be watched for the time being for FREE on the Berliner Philarmoniker Digital Concert Hall platform (HD and very good sound)

Berliner Philharmoniker
Teodor Currentzis

Zarina Abaeva soprano
Annalisa Stroppa mezzo-soprano
Sergey Romanovsky tenor
Evgeny Stavinsky bass
musicAeterna Choir

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/52511

You need to register but will get a free ticket to watch all the content

Have fun...


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw's debut release:


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Vienna PO, Rattle.

Do not know why but since he left the CBSO there has not been to much to laud him for... of course there are some good things but ....

His Berlin years never got to the same heights as before....


----------



## Dimace

The3Bs said:


> Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Vienna PO, Rattle.
> 
> Do not know why but since he left the CBSO there has not been to much to laud him for... of course there are some good things but ....
> 
> His Berlin years never got to the same heights as before....


Herzlich willkommen, lieber Nachbar! (Nachbar? Naja... Deutschland ist nicht sehr groß. Wir sind alle Nachbarn). :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Music for Holy Week & Easter

Choir of The Queen's College Oxford, Owen Rees, Edward Whiting

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV619 'Christe, du Lamm Gottes'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV621 'Da Jesus an dem Kreuze stund'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV624 'Hilf Gott, dass mir's gelinge'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV625 'Christ lag in Todesbanden'
Britten: Sacred and Profane, Op. 91
Byrd: Christ rising again from the dead
Lasso: Sepulto Domino
Lasso: Tenebræ factæ sunt
Leighton: What love is this of thine?
Morley: Eheu sustulerunt Dominum meum
Poulenc: Vinea mea electa (My Chosen Vine) from Four Motets for a Time of Penitence
Tallis: Verily, verily I say unto you
Victoria: Surrexit pastor bonus
Victoria: Vere languores
Walton: A Litany 'Drop, drop slow tears'


----------



## Duncan

*Lines Written During a Sleepless Night*

*Louise Alder (soprano), Joseph Middleton (piano)*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nU7_9QJPoY20pFTNLGJqQC5rLrMko5qWo

"For her debut album for Chandos, Louise Alder performs a fascinating and very personal programme of songs musically and linguistically interconnected and reflecting her family's history, journeying from Odessa to London via St Petersburg, Finland, and Norway."

_"Alder's recording presence moves into a considerably higher gear with this release - not her first recital disc but one distinctively curated to further tap into her intelligence, remarkable linguistic range and emotionally vibrant instincts (while mostly avoiding the long shadows of singers who came before her in this music)...the mind behind the voice expresses itself with exceptional precision and commitment, without short cuts or mannerisms."_
- Gramophone

_"Alder and her marvellously resourceful and imaginative pianist, Joseph Middleton, have devised a strikingly original programme that travels through Russia and Scandinavia with songs both familiar and unfamiliar...She has a beautifully clean, even and shining lyric soprano that projects with crystalline clarity. More than that, she engages emotionally with what she sings, shaping vocal lines with rare sensitivity and a wide range of colours."_
- The Daily Telegraph

*Works*

Britten: Ekho poeta (The Poet's Echo) Op. 76
Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48
Medtner: Songs After Goethe (12), Op. 15
Medtner: Songs After Goethe (9), Op. 6
Rachmaninov: Songs (6), Op. 38
Sibelius: Five Songs, Op. 37
Sibelius: Seven Runeberg Songs, Op. 13
Sibelius: Six Songs, Op. 36
Tchaikovsky: French lieder (6) to Désirée Artôt de Padilla, Op. 65


----------



## The3Bs

Hello neighbor, 

Apologies for writing back in English... but even though I can communicate well in German after many years living here (in Frankfurt) I never studied to be able to write properly.

I see from your pic that you might be an Horowitz fan?


----------



## The3Bs

*Hello neighbor, *

Apologies for writing back in English... but even though I can communicate well in German after many years living here (in Frankfurt) I never studied to be able to write properly.

I see from your pic that you might be an Horowitz fan?


----------



## Vasks

_Turntable tunes_

*Purcell - Trumpet Overture from "Indian Queen" (Wobisch/Bach Guild)
Handel - Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 9 (Marriner/London)
Draghi - Ground on "Scocca pur" (Tilney/Argo)
J. S. Bach - Orchestra Suite #4 (Harnoncourt/Telefunken)*


----------



## Duncan

elgars ghost said:


> None of us can, Henry. I find the next best thing is to use the 'edit post' option, wipe the content and then type something like 'incorrect post'. However, I think you need to do this within a day. Hope this helps.





KenOC said:


> Personally, I replace the text with, "This post was not for you but for a future generation. Cheers, Ludwig."


The PMSummers approach (coupled with an intimidating avatar) is never less than amusing...

"Nothing to see here... keep moving"


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich-9th Symphony.

Andris Nelsons and the Boston S.O.

In the midst of everything else a second hand copy of this (along with the 5th and 8th Symphonies) turned up. Ihad been really impressed with the same line up performing the 10th.

I did notice however that there was one particularly critical review of the production of the recording of the 10th where the listened negatively unpicked the sound.....and yet that was one of the main reasons why I personally had enjoyed the recording so much!


----------



## The3Bs

Beautifully recorded and a touching, profound and moving Kaddish


----------



## Dimace

The3Bs said:


> Hello neighbor,
> 
> Apologies for writing back in English... but even though I can communicate well in German after many years living here (in Frankfurt) I never studied to be able to write properly.
> 
> I see from your pic that you might be an Horowitz fan?


Yes! I love Vladimir. (and every serious piano player)

/ To write properly is one thing (quite important) To have something to write is very important. I make mistakes in every language I speak and write, but I keep going. No one is perfect. I wish you good posts and conversations!


----------



## starthrower

Penderecki 1933-2020

Remembering the great man this morning. Although not listed on the cover, this CD includes a fine performance of Fluorescences. Threnody is a bit tame compared to the composer's recording on EMI.


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> Yes! I love Vladimir. (and every serious piano player)
> 
> / To write properly is one thing (quite important) To have something to write is very important. I make mistakes in every language I speak and write, but I keep going. No one is perfect. I wish you good posts and conversations!


Thanks for the vote and incitement ... I look forward to add my two cents to the talkclassical community...and to learn and like new things.


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni - String Quartets 1 & 2

Pellegrini Quartett


----------



## eljr

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2018
Editor's Choice

Presto Recording of the Week
16th November 2018

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
Chamber Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Chamber Choice
Finalist - Chamber
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Finalist - Chamber
Winner - Chamber
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Chamber
Winner - Chamber
Gramophone Awards
2019
Winner - Chamber
Nominee - Chamber Music
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Chamber Music


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> None of us can, Henry. I find the next best thing is to use the 'edit post' option, wipe the content and then type something like 'incorrect post'. However, I think you need to do this within a day. Hope this helps.


Thanks. Dunno why it can be facilitated .............


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> Penderecki 1933-2020
> 
> Remembering the great man this morning. Although not listed on the cover, this CD includes a fine performance of Fluorescences. Threnody is a bit tame compared to the composer's recording on EMI.


This disc has been getting rotation from me too in the wake of his death. I ought to hear the composers own Threnody recording. There's also a live record he did with the London PO in the past decade that looks great.

You familiar with the Luke Passion? I just ordered the Wit recording of it.


----------



## Jacck

*Scriabin complete piano sonatas *
Maria Lettberg


----------



## Joe B

Just finished:










Now enjoying:










Some really beautiful music here, and the choir is outstanding.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> This disc has been getting rotation from me too in the wake of his death. I ought to hear the composers own Threnody recording. There's also a live record he did with the London PO in the past decade that looks great.
> 
> You familiar with the Luke Passion? I just ordered the Wit recording of it.


I have Penderecki's recording on Argo. I've yet to make it all the way through that piece.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Jacck said:


> *Scriabin complete piano sonatas *
> Maria Lettberg


:clap::cheers::clap::cheers::clap:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132810


*George Frideric Handel*

Music for the Royal Fireworks
Water Music Suite in G major
Water Music Suite in D major
Water Music Suite in F major

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields
Neville Marriner, conductor

1972, reissued 1986


----------



## Rogerx

Disk 7

String quartets Nr. 10 Es-Dur op. 74 "Harfen-Quartett"/Streichquartett Nr. 13 B-Dur op. 130

Belcea Quartet


----------



## The3Bs

Interesting new takes on some well know works....









Liked both the Pathétique and Waldstein but found the begining of the 32nd to be a bit britle...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

BMW30a Angenehmes Wiederau

BMW 207 Vereinigte Zwietracht


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Shostakovich-9th Symphony.
> 
> Andris Nelsons and the Boston S.O.
> 
> In the midst of everything else a second hand copy of this (along with the 5th and 8th Symphonies) turned up. Ihad been really impressed with the same line up performing the 10th.
> 
> I did notice however that there was one particularly critical review of the production of the recording of the 10th where the listened negatively unpicked the sound.....and yet that was one of the main reasons why I personally had enjoyed the recording so much!


On to the 5th now and I cannot see ( or rather hear!) why anyone should have reservations about this particular series of recordings!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm a Marlos Nobre fan! His guitar works are really something


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

After a miss with Rattle's ninth earlier today I am happy to report two successes from box sets of Beethoven works - both boxes that have been neglected of late:

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 1 - Wilhelm Kempff, Berlin PO, Ferdinand Leitner.

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 15, 16, 17 - Friedrich Gulda.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

Theresienmesse


----------



## Malx

More excellent Beethoven:

String Quartet No 12 in E Flat major - Tokyo Quartet.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bach is taking over from Schumann! I listened "only" to Schumann for many days...


----------



## AeolianStrains

Francesco da Milano, Lute Works (Hopkinson Smith, 2008)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various vocal/choral works part three tonight.

_Babel_ - cantata for male choir and orchestra [Text: _Book of Moses_] (1944):
_Mass_ for mixed choir, cor anglais, two oboes, two bassoons, two trumpets, and three trombones (1944-48):
_Otche Nash_ [_Pater Noster_] for unaccompanied mixed choir (1926 - rev. in Latin 1949):
_Bogoroditse Dyevo_ [_Ave Maria_] for unaccompanied mixed choir (1934 - rev. in Latin 1949):










_The Rake's Progress_ - opera in three acts, after the artwork of William Hogarth [Libretto: W.H. Auden and Chester Kallman] (1950-51):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

Mariss Jansons has found a way to make the Tchaikovsky symphonies interesting, at least to me.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works by Baltic composers:









*Ugis Praulins* - Missa Rigensis & Laudibus in sanctis
*Maija Einfelde* - Cikls ar Frica Bardas dzeju
*Urmas Sisask* - Benedictio
*Vytautas Miskinis* - Angelis suis Deus & Pater noster


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132820


*George Frideric Handel*

Concerti grossi, op. 6
- Concerto no. 1 in G major, HWV 319
- Concerto no. 2 in F major, HWV 320
- Concerto no. 3 in E minor, HWV 321
- Concerto no. 4 in A minor, HWV 322

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord and director

1984


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Violin Sonatas no.1 in D major, no.3 in E flat major,
No.6 in A major and no.8 in G major









Chloë Hanslip
Danny Driver*

Wonderful performances, my one caveat is that piano is too prominent.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dieterich Buxtehude*: Aria in G major, BuxWV 250, "La Capricciosa". Lars Ulrik Mortensen

This is a really interesting work. Sort of like a precursor to the Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Malx

Handel, Messiah - Les Musiciens du Louvre, Minkowski.

Wrong season I guess but I just fancied a blast of Messiah. Minkowski's performance at times tends to be over brisk but as an alternative view of the piece its fine, not a first choice but a nice one to have around.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Just started it and enjoying what i hear so far.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Schnittke* 5

USSR State Academic Symphony Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky


----------



## HenryPenfold

it would be so much nicer if there was a delete post facility .........


----------



## Joachim Raff

Dvorak's relatively unknown opera. Its rather good!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Jaako Kuusisto, conductor

*Edvard Armas Järnefelt (1869 - 1958), another unsung Finnish composer,*


----------



## The3Bs

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> Mariss Jansons has found a way to make the Tchaikovsky symphonies interesting, at least to me.
> 
> View attachment 132819


This has been for quite some time one of my top recommendations for the 6th. Full of Slavic temperament....


----------



## jim prideaux

Gardiner and the LSO.

Schumann-Symphonies 1 and 3.


----------



## Malx

Robert Schumann, Intermezzi Op 4, Arabeske Op 18 & Fantasiestucke Op 12 - Dana Ciocarlie.

Another box that has been lanquishing in a dark corner of the collection.
Disc 9 of Ciocarlie's live recordings of Schumann's piano works, well recorded and to my ear well enough played, in the big works she maybe lacks the power of the best recordings. When I bought the box I paid just less than £6.00 for a new copy - a bargain.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No.3 in D minor, op.30. Vladimir Ashkenazy, André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra.

Damn good performance!! Maybe a little slow (a full 12 minutes shorter than Rachmaninov's own performance) but that doesn't detract anything from the music.


----------



## The3Bs

From time to time a new light appears in the firmament....

In my search for That Berlioz Fantastique I have heard many that left no impressions at all... but this:









This one is quite impressive ... adding the verve, theatricality, impact of a live recording with superlative sound....


----------



## Joachim Raff

Karlowicz: Powracajace fale (Returning Waves), Op. 9

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Grzegorz Nowak


----------



## DaddyGeorge

My love concerts


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sonatas & Partitas by Bach on the lute with Hopkinson Smith. Right now he's fuging in C major


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joop Celis plays York Bowen: Disc 1
- Sonata No.6, Op.160
- 24 Preludes, Op.102
- Rêverie, Op.86
Joop Celis (Piano)*

A fantastic collection of York Bowen's music for Piano, including his final composition in the Op.160 Piano Sonata.

Joop Celis performs superbly here, bringing great feel and energy with his performance.


----------



## senza sordino

Yesterday's listening. I got distracted by other things and didn't post yesterday.

Prokofiev Piano Concerto no 1, Bartok Piano Concerto no 3, Prokofiev Piano Concerto no 3. Fabulous 









Prokofiev Violin Concerti nos 1&2, Sonata for solo violin. I learned to play the solo violin sonata A couple of years ago. Gluzman just doesn't play it like me - full of wrong notes, wobbly intonation and stops to replay something that didn't go well.









Prokofiev Symphonies 1&5









Prokofiev Violin Sonatas 1&2, Five Melodies for violin and piano. Gorgeous disk









Prokofiev String Quartets 1&2, , Overture on Hebrew Themes for clarinet, string quartet and piano, Quintet for oboe, clarinet, violin, viola and bass


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132856


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Swan Lake

Montreal Symphony Orchestra 
Charles Dutoit, conductor

1992, reissued 2011


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Some new violin concertos (new for me)


----------



## consuono

A lot of Pierre Fournier recordings.


----------



## flamencosketches

Two recordings of Witold Lutosławski's Jeux vénetiens:










Antoni Wit, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, on Naxos

&










Witold Rowicki, Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra, on Philips

I definitely prefer the Philips in this case. Damn fine recording. But it's interesting noting the differences between the execution of the score between the two, given the "controlled aleatoricism" of it all.


----------



## 13hm13

F. Benda - Flute Concertos - Adorján


----------



## Rogerx

Lachner: Symphony No. 3 & Festouvertüre

Evergreen Symphony Orchestra, Gernot Schmalfuss

Gramophone Magazine Awards Issue 2018

[Schmalfuss] deserves considerable praise for bringing such commitment and affection to the performances throughout. His conducting and the lively, engaging playing of the Evergreen Symphony Orchestra, though occasionally lacking in polish, help bring the symphony, in particular, enjoyable back to life.


----------



## Rogerx

Elina Garanca - Bel Canto

Arias from operas by Bellini, Donizetti & Rossini

Elina Garanca (mezzo)

Filarmonica del Teatro Comunale di Bologna, Roberto Abbado

Bellini: Dopo l'oscuro nembo (from Adelson e Salvini)
Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi
Bellini: Lieto del dolce incarco…Se Romeo t'uccise un figlio (from I Capuleti e i Montecchi)
Bellini: Riedi al campo (from I Capuleti e i Montecchi)
Donizetti: Al mio core oggetti amati (from L'assedio di Calais)
Donizetti: All'afflitto è dolce il pianto (from Roberto Devereux)
Donizetti: Il segreto per esser felici (from Lucrezia Borgia)
Donizetti: Io l'udia chiarmarmi a nome (from L'assedio di Calais)
Donizetti: L'assedio di Calais
Donizetti: La speme un dolce palpito (from L'assedio di Calais)
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Donizetti: Que faire...Sol adoré de la patrie (from Dom Sébastien, Roi de Portugal)
Donizetti: Si, vuol di Francia il Rege...Ah! Quando all'ara scorgemi...Ah! Dal ciel discenda un raggio (from Maria Stuarda)
Donizetti: Suon tremendo! (from L'assedio di Calais)
Rossini: Andante from Tancredi
Rossini: In questi estremi istanti (from Maometto II)
Rossini: O patria...Di tanti palpiti (from Tancredi)
Rossini: Tancredi


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:










Currently:


----------



## AeolianStrains

Stanford, Revenge, Songs of the Sea, Songs of the Fleet (Hickox 2006)

The sound isn't as bad as some reviewers would have you believe. Everything else is superb, though.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No.7

London Philharmonic Orchestra- Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626

Edith Mathis, Hans Haselböck, Julia Hamari, Norbert Balatsch & Wieslaw Ochman

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various vocal/choral works part four of four this morning.

_Deux poèmes de Paul Verlaine_ for baritone and piano op.9 - arr. for baritone and orchestra (orig. 1910 - arr. 1951):
_Two Poems of Konstantin Bal'mont_ for voice and piano - arr. for voice and chamber orchestra (orig. 1911 - arr. 1954):
_Four Russian Peasant Songs_ for unaccompanied female voice - arr. for female choir and four horns [Texts: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1917 - arr. 1954):
_Four Songs_ for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp and guitar, arr. of four songs from _Trois histoires pour enfants_ and _Four Russian Songs_ for voice and piano [Texts: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1915-19 - arr. 1954):
_Three Songs_ from William Shakespeare[/I] for mezzo-soprano, flute, clarinet and viola (1953):
_In Memoriam Dylan Thomas_ - dirge-canons and song for tenor, string quartet and four trombones [Text: Dylan Thomas] (1954):
_Elegy for J.F.K._ for baritone or mezzo-soprano and three clarinets [Text: W.H. Auden] (1964):
_The Owl and the Pussγcat_ for soprano and piano [Text: Edward Lear] (1966):
_Tilim-bom_ for soprano and orchestra - arr. of older song from _Trois histoires pour enfants_ for voice and piano [Text: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1915-17 - arr. ????):










_Cantata_ for mezzo-soprano, tenor, female choir, two flutes, oboe, cor anglais and cello [Texts: anon. 15th/16th century English] (1951-52):
_Canticum Sacrum_ for tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Biblical sources] (1955):
_Chorale Variations_ - arr. for mixed choir and orchestra of J.S. Bach's _Canonic Variations on the Christmas Hymn "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her"_ for organ BWV769 [Text: Martin Luther] (1956):
_Threni_ - cantata for six soloists, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _Book of Lamentations_] (1958):
_A Sermon, a Narrative and a Prayer_ for alto, tenor, speaker, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Biblical sources/Thomas Dekker] (1960-61):
_Anthem_ [_The Dove Descending Breaks the Air_] for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1962):
_Credo_ [_Veruyu_] for unaccompanied mixed choir (1932 - rev. in Slavonic 1964):
_Introitus_ for male choir, harp, piano, viola, double bass and two timpanists [Text: from the Latin Requiem liturgy] (1965):










_Abraham and Isaac_ - sacred ballad for baritone and orchestra [Text: _Book of Genesis_] (1962-63):
_Requiem Canticles_ for bass, contralto, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: from the Latin Requiem liturgy] (1965-66):


----------



## annaw

Shostakovich: Symphony no. 8, Solti (CSO)

I cannot understand why I haven't given more attention to Shostakovich before - really amazing symphonies!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The3Bs said:


> From time to time a new light appears in the firmament....
> 
> In my search for That Berlioz Fantastique I have heard many that left no impressions at all... but this:
> 
> View attachment 132835
> 
> 
> This one is quite impressive ... adding the verve, theatricality, impact of a live recording with superlative sound....


I have this one too and it really is superb. It really brings out the originality of the piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen

Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla), José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Klemperer is often thought of as being too slow, but he's no slouch in Mahler's second and his overall timing for the symphony is actually five minutes faster than Rattle's award winning CBSO account.

The Klemperer is the first recording of the symphony I ever owned (I think it was my first Mahler actually) and it has stood the test of time, a classic account that everyone should hear.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Symphony no 1, Op. 7
Symphony no 2, Op. 16 "The Four Temperaments"*

Ole Schmidt's recordings of the Nielsen symphonies, made back in 1974, were the first stereo versions of the symphonies to be recorded. The sound was very good for its time and furthermore the LSO were in excellent form at that time.

As a complete cycle it still holds up very well and both these performances are very fine indeed.


----------



## annaw

Stanford: Chamber music


----------



## Helgi

Listened to Callas' French album a couple of times again. It's so enjoyable to hear her go from one role to another; Carmen, Dalila, Juliette. And the overall quality of this album is remarkable. What a treasure chest this turned out to be, the big red box.

I hesitate to put on vol. 2 but I suppose I'll get to it soon enough!

In other news I finally got my copy of Víkingur Ólafsson's new album, so I'm just about to have my first listen.


----------



## Malx

Sometimes listening to a little opera is required:

Leoncavallo, Pagliacci - Jussi Bjorling, Victoria De Los Angeles, Robert Merrill, RCA Victor Orchestra, Renato Cellini.
Very decent mono sound for 1953 (remastered by EMI 1989).


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## The3Bs

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 132841
> 
> 
> Karlowicz: Powracajace fale (Returning Waves), Op. 9
> 
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Grzegorz Nowak


This post piqued my interest... so I gave it a listen today.
Nice...
Op9 a mixture of influences with Sibelius as major and Tchaikovsky as minor
Op10 a bit more unique but still here and there with references to Sibelius
Op11 This is a nice surprise quite good orchestration
Op6 nice little work...

Very good sound throughout!!!!


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

Orgels in nederland

Just delivered and I'm exited to go through this massive set of 20 Cd's

https://www.discogs.com/Various-Orgels-In-Nederland-Dutch-Organs-1511-1896/release/13544767

CD 1 (1511-1693 CD 1-4 )


----------



## Malx

Can't do one half of a double act without the other:
Mascagni, Cavalleria Rusticana - Maria Callas, Guiseppe Di Stefano, Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala Milano, Tullio Serafin.


----------



## annaw




----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 13/ The Isle of the Dead - Symphonic Poem, Op. 29

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in hymns to St. Cecilia:


----------



## The3Bs

... without words... simply....









and then there was another Star... Currentzis on Fire


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.11 in G minor, op.103, "The Year 1905". Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

First listen to this symphony. So far, so good. Kind of reminds me of the 10th.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Dvorak: Cello Concertos

Pierre Fournier (cello)

Berliner Philharmoniker, George Szell, Alfred Wallenstein

Recorded: 1961-06-03
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## Bourdon

*Hendrik Andriessen*

Also arrived today this attractive set with organ works from Hendrik Andriessen.It is noteworthy that Albert the Klerk lived next to Andriessen's home who would become his inspirer and teacher.

CD1
Chorals-Intermezzi-Aria-Passacaglia


----------



## AClockworkOrange

** Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6 "Pathétique"
* Franz Schubert: Symphony No.4 "Tragic"
* Anton Bruckner:Symphony No.4 "Romantic"
Günter Wand & the NDR Symphonieorchester*

After watching the Günter Wand documentary/interview in the big black RCA set ("In Service to Music" - if I remember the title correctly), I decided to visit some of his recordings. He is a Conductor I hold in high regard but haven't listened to for a little while.

Wand's performance of *Tchaikovsky's "Pathétique" *is definitely one of my favourites. It sits alongside or just ahead of my other preferred recordings - those by Ferenc Fricsay, Otto Klemperer and more recently Vladimir Jurowski.

*Schubert's "Tragic" Symphony* is one of my favourites of his works and Wand's interpretation here is excellent. This is a strong contender to be my favourite performance.

*Bruckner's "Romantic" Symphony* has been a work I have struggled to get into in the past and consequently haven't listened to it as often. For this reason I chose it and I have really enjoyed it this time. I don't blame my first listen for this (Haitink/LSO on the house Live label), I think it was a work I wasn't in the right mood for at the time.

My usual Bruckner reference points are Sergiu Celibidache, Wilhelm Furtwängler and in certain numbered Symphonies Klaus Tennstedt, with Skrowaczewski, Jochum (EMI) and Simone Young being recent or relatively recent additions. I cannot compare the Fourth as I need to spend more time with it.

The sound and recording quality in all of these recordings has been uniformly excellent. A fantastic block of listening.


----------



## eljr




----------



## sbmonty

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 In D Minor, WAB 109


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Cage*: Credo in US. Giancarlo Simonacci, Ars Ludi Percussion Ensemble.

This is a phenomenal work. I'm a new Cage convert on the strength of it.


----------



## sbmonty

The3Bs said:


> ... without words... simply....
> 
> View attachment 132876
> 
> 
> and then there was another Star... Currentzis on Fire


It is a very fiery recording! Has anyone heard his new Beethoven No. 5 release?


----------



## Vasks

_Symphonic Swedes_

*Wiren - Concert Overture #2 (Dausgaard/cpo)
Fernstrom - Intimate Miniatures (Rajski/BIS)
Rosenberg - Suite on Swedish Folk Tunes (Goritzki/cpo)
Nystrom - Prelude to "The Tempest" (Svetlanov/Phono Suecia)*


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler Third, Bernstein, NYP, from the "Carnegie Hall Presents" box. I like this one, and I'm finally assimilating it. It takes time & repeated listening. The last movement is slow & beautiful at about 21 minutes. This is what I call "modern polyphony."


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi & Lachner: Wind Quintets

Ensemble Wien-Berlin.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Final opera for today:

R Strauss, Der Rosenkavalier (Act I) - Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Gedda, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Karajan.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## The3Bs

sbmonty said:


> It is a very fiery recording! Has anyone heard his new Beethoven No. 5 release?


Oh! NO... another one.. this must have just come out.... I did not know of it.

It will go straight into my queue.

Edit:
This is not yet out apart from the first movement to sample. 
See:
http://www.teodor-currentzis.com/index.php/discography/beethoven-symphony-no-5/
Official release dates for this and the 7th:
SYMPHONY No. 5 on APRIL 03, 2020
SYMPHONY No. 7 in AUTUMN 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Preludes

Nikolai Lugansky (piano)

Lugansky captures the depth of emotion and sheer variety…he demonstrates a balance of power and poise that mark him out as a notable Rachmaninov interpreter. The Steinway model D sounds glorious. - BBC Music Magazine, May 2018,


----------



## Malx

After all the opera time for a palette cleanser:
J S Bach, Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (live 1959 Saltzburg festival).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part one for this afternoon and early evening. In the past I have tended to take in Chopin one whole album at a time but here I'm going to break things down somewhat.

_Rondo_ in C-minor op.1 (1825):
_Rondo à la mazur_ in F op.5 (1826):
_Rondo_ in C op.posth.73 (1828):
_Rondo_ in E- flat op.16 (1832):
Introduction and variations in E on the German song _'Der Schweizerbub'_ WoO (1826):
_Introduction, thème et variations sur un air vénitien_ in D for piano duet WoO (1826):
Variations in A [_Souvenir de Paganini_] WoO (1829):
_Variations brillantes_ in B-flat on _'Je vends des Scapulaires'_ from Hérold's comic opera _Ludovic_ op.12 (1833):
Variation in E from the collaborative work _Hexameron_, on _March of the Puritans_ from Bellini's opera _I puritani_ WoO (1837):










Piano Sonata no.1 in C-minor op.posth.4 (1828):










_Nocturne_ in E-minor op.post.72 no.1 (1827):
_Nocturne_ in C-sharp minor WoO (1830) 
_Three Nocturnes_ op.9 (1830-31):
_Three Nocturnes_ op.15 (1830-33):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.27 (1835):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.32 (1836-37):
_Nocturne_ in C-minor WoO (1837):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065
> 
> Alexandre Tharaud (piano)
> 
> Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


... also listened to this today...Very Nice light and fresh interpretation

and then after the shock of another member asking about Currentzis Beethoven 5th:









Unfortunately only the first movement is available (Spotify) but it is rather fiery and leaves me quite curious about the rest... can't wait!!!!


----------



## Itullian

5 star Beethoven with a few 20th century baubles thrown in.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, English Suites Nos 2 & 3 - Ivo Pogorelich.
Fabulous playing - an excellent disc.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Geschwinde.Ihr Wirbelnden Winde BWV201
Durchlaucht'ster Leopold BWV173a


----------



## 13hm13

Cover art is perfect!
Bliss: A Colour Symphony/ Concerto for Violin and Orchestra


----------



## AeolianStrains

Schubert: Winterreise (Fassbaender & Reimann, 1990)


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:










Current listening on my headphone rig:









an excellent binaural recording


----------



## Joachim Raff

Unsung Swedish Composer that wrote in a romantic idiom.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Nielsen - Symphony No. 5*
Bernstein/NY

This is a capital-G Great Symphony. Wow. The only adjective I can currently think of to describe it is "awesome." An inexorable narrative that grips you by the throat and never lets go.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

13hm13 said:


> Cover art is perfect!
> Bliss: A Colour Symphony/ Concerto for Violin and Orchestra


Aside from being a great album, that is indeed a strikingly beautiful album cover. It's perfectly chosen for the content.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Goldberg variations - Pinnock - Archiv


----------



## strawa

Reicha: Sonata in G major for piano and flute, Op.54 and Gran Duo Concertant in D major for piano and flute, Op.103 (Kröper/Lancaster)


----------



## eljr

strawa said:


> Reicha: Sonata in G major for piano and flute, Op.54 and Gran Duo Concertant in D major for piano and flute, Op.103 (Kröper/Lancaster)


welcome!

..............


----------



## eljr




----------



## 13hm13

The "Symphony in D-min" from this 1994 CD:









Carl Loewe (1796-1869):
Symphony in D minor
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in A major

Ewa Kupiek - piano
Philharmonie de Lorraine
Jacques Houtmann - conductor


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132902


Quintets for Piano & Winds

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
- Quintet in E flat major, KV 452
- Adagio in C minor and Rondeau in C major, KV 617

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
- Quintet in E flat major, op. 16

Stephen Hough, piano
Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Malx said:


> J S Bach, English Suites Nos 2 & 3 - Ivo Pogorelich.
> Fabulous playing - an excellent disc.
> View attachment 132892


In the 1990s, Pogorelich was overwhelmingly my most favorite pianist, and I had a period where I didn't listen to anyone else. Later I calmed down and hopefully broadened my horizons, however, this recording is riveting...


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h00s


----------



## Malx

Just finished listening to part of a repeat of a concert on Radio 3:
Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 3 - Beatrice Rana, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko.

Now:

Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Columbia SO, Bruno Walter.


----------



## MusicSybarite

AeolianStrains said:


> View attachment 132861
> 
> 
> Stanford, Revenge, Songs of the Sea, Songs of the Fleet (Hickox 2006)
> 
> The sound isn't as bad as some reviewers would have you believe. Everything else is superb, though.


_Songs of the Fleet_ is the best work on that CD IMO. Really, really fine music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mats Bergström playing Bach on guitar


----------



## MusicSybarite

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Nielsen - Symphony No. 5*
> Bernstein/NY
> 
> This is a capital-G Great Symphony. Wow. The only adjective I can currently think of to describe it is "awesome." An inexorable narrative that grips you by the throat and never lets go.


I thoroughly agree. One of my top 10 favorite symphonies ever.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part two tonight.

_Mazurka_ in D [_Mazurek_] WoO (1820?):
_Mazurka_ in B-flat WoO (1826):
_Mazurka_ in G WoO (1926):
_Mazurka_ in D WoO (1832):
_Mazurka_ in B-flat [_à Alexandra Wolowska_] WoO (1832):
_Mazurka_ in C WoO (1833):
_Mazurka_ in A-flat WoO (1834):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.6 (1830):
_Five Mazurkas_ op.7 (1830-31):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.17 (1832-33):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.24 (1834-35):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.30 (1836-37):










_Twelve Études_ op.10 (1829-32):










_Polonaise_ in G-minor WoO (1817):
_Polonaise_ in B-flat WoO (1817): 
_Polonaise_ in A-flat WoO (1821):
_Polonaise_ in G-sharp minor WoO (1822):
_Polonaise_ in B-flat minor [_Adieu à Guillaume Kolberg_] WoO (1826):
_Three Polonaises_ op.posth.71 (1825 and 1828)
_Polonaise_ in G-flat WoO (1829):
_Two Polonaises_ op.26 (1834-35):


----------



## Vronsky

Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps
Eugene Ormandy & The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Just amazing...


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas*
Martin Rasch

Well, I finally made it through all 32 of these. Overall, this is a stellar set. 4 and 10 in particular are stunning. 17, 19, 20, 29, and 30 were "merely" good performances to me, and even those had some flashes of brilliance within. Beethoven fans or those just checking out the piano sonatas for the first time should all give this collection a listen.


----------



## Eramire156

*From the Legendary French String Quartets box set*

CD2 - some old school Beethoven

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.14 in C sharp minor, op.131









Capet String Quartet *

recorded 1928


----------



## flamencosketches

*Benjamin Britten*: Serenade for tenor, horn & strings, op.31. Peter Pears, Barry Tuckwell, Benjamin Britten, English Chamber Orchestra.

I love the recently deceased Tuckwell on this recording. He plays beautifully and really demonstrates the lyrical majesty of the horn. As for Pears, suffice it to say he's growing on me-as is the music itself. I love the Nocturne, "dying, dying, dying, dying..." I've just started the chapter on Britten in Alex Ross's _The Rest is Noise_ and I've decided I want to hear _Peter Grimes_ for the first time.


----------



## Dimace

I could say that I consider my knowledge for Beethoven somehow extended or at least well established. So, a day like the 2nd April 2020 is for me important: *220 ago, we had the world premiere of Beethoven's 1st symphony in Wien.* This was a great beginning for the best composer the humanity ever born. This work, which had taken one year to be composed, was quite revolutionary for the time and presented the audience clear signs of Beethoven's genius. In todays presentation a very nice 1st (CBS /Japan pressing, 1xLP) with Beethoven's expert *Bruno Walter and the great Columbia Symphony Orchestra.* Long live Beethoven!


----------



## Joachim Raff

A fantastic Violin Concerto from a unsung Swedish Composer


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto No.1 in C minor, op.35. Ronald Brautigam, Riccardo Chailly, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Just got this CD. Brautigam is about the last pianist I'd associate with Shostakovich, as I know him mainly as a Beethoven fortepiano specialist. But he does a good job here. Chailly and the RCO sound amazing on this disc! As for the music, it's all awesome. Shostakovich in one of his lighter moods.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.5
Günter Wand & the Berlin Philharmonic *

More music from the baton of Günter Wand, this time with the musicians of the Berlin Philharmonic. Bruckner's Fifth Symphony has grown to be one my favourites from the Composer. This performance is simply phenomenal.

There is an energy and feel to this performance which sets it apart. It has a distinct atmosphere, the work is beautifully performed and recorded but it has that energy that only a live performance can bring. Wand's performance with the Berlin musicians feels natural and inevitable. It simply feels right for want of a better expression.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto No.1 in C minor, op.35. Ronald Brautigam, Riccardo Chailly, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> 
> Just got this CD. Brautigam is about the last pianist I'd associate with Shostakovich, as I know him mainly as a Beethoven fortepiano specialist. But he does a good job here. Chailly and the RCO sound amazing on this disc! As for the music, it's all awesome. Shostakovich in one of his lighter moods.


Continuing on with the Jazz Suite No.2 (aka the Suite for Variety Orchestra). This is the recording of the Waltz No.2 that was used in Kubrick's _Eyes Wide Shut_. I love it, the whole album is great. Not really jazzy in the slightest, though!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Again sonatas & partitas by Bach on lute. This time Nigel North playing. I like it very much


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Tonight's listening will be more Mayr:









And then :


----------



## bharbeke

*Spohr: Violin Concerto No. 12*
Nishizaki, Pesek, Capella Istropolitana

This was Weston's recommendation. I enjoyed this piece quite a bit, and it seemed shorter than its actual length, which is a positive for me.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:










Currently:


----------



## 13hm13

Tommaso Antonio Vitali's ciacona for violin and continuo...

Sweet Sorrow - Vitali, Chopin, Pagaini, Et Al / Sarah Chang


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E-Flat Major, Op. 55 "Eroica" & Egmont Overture, Op. 84 (Live). Klangkollektiv Wien & Remy Ballot. This somewhat new chamber orchestra delivers an interesting Eroica. Not flashy or extreme or groundbreaking, just musical. Ballot takes the last movement considerably slower than I'm used to hearing recently, and I liked it. Recommended for something different.










Schubert: Piano Sonata in A Major, D. 959, 4 Impromptus. Irina Chukovskaya. Brilliant playing, maybe lacking a bit of personality but wonderful to listen to.










Beethoven: op. 109-111. Pollini. I run hot and cold with Pollini but this disc is outstanding; great phrasing insight and touch. Most of all, clear. Recommended.










Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 5. Adam Fischer, Danish Chamber Orchestra. I enjoy this quirky set as a change of pace.










Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters." String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains". Pavel Haas Quartet. I love this disc and its companion album.


----------



## WVdave

Franck: Symphony In D Minor
Lalo: "Le Roi D'ys" Overture, Suite No. 1 From "Namouna" 
Paul Paray, Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Mercury Living Presence ‎- SR90376, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1964.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 14, 15 & 16

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Orchestral Songs

Thomas Hampson (baritone)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein

Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Elim Chan.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.

Dvorak's 5th Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande

Josephine Veasey (mezzo-soprano), George London (baritone), Gregore Kubrack (baritone), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Erna Spoorenberg (soprano), Guus Hoekman (bass), Rosine Brédy (soprano), Rosine Brédy (baritone), Camille Maurane (baritone)
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Choeur Du Grand Theatre De Geneve
Ernest Ansermet
Recorded: 1964-07-18
Recording Venue: Grand Théâtre, Geneva


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.
> 
> Dvorak's 5th Symphony.


Remarkable coincidence at exactly the same time as your post I was listening to the same symphony - the Jansons recording:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rattle's Gramophone award winning CBSO recording of Mahler's 2nd is a very different beast from Klemperer's but equally valid. I've usually had a problem with the slow speed adopted for the first movement, but today it made more sense to me and it didn't bother me unduly. In any case the cumulative effect of the symphony is wonderfully achieved, with superb performances from the orchestra, conductor and the two soloists.

A 1986 digital recording, the sound is superb, analytical but with a warm glow. Yesterday I found Klemperer's performance a deeply spiritual experience and this Rattle is no less so.


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Remarkable coincidence at exactly the same time as your post I was listening to the same symphony - the Jansons recording:
> 
> View attachment 132921


…..and oddly enough you were listening to my favourite recording of the work...….Earlier this morning the Belohlavek Czech P.O. was the more immediately accessible otherwise I would have been listening to Jansons as well.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part three for this morning.

_Waltz_ in A-flat WoO (1827):
_Waltz_ in E-flat WoO (1827):
_Waltz_ in E WoO (1829):
_Waltz_ in E-minor WoO (1830):
_Waltz_ in E-flat [_Grande valse brillante_] op.18 (1831):
_Two Waltzes_ op.posth. 69 (1829 and1835):
_Three Waltzes_ op.34 (1831, 1835 and 1838):
_Scherzo_ in B-minor op.20 (1831):
_Scherzo_ in B-flat minor op.31 (1837):










Piano Sonata no.2 in B-flat minor op.35 (1839):










_Twelve Études_ op.25 (1832-36):










_Ballade_ in G-minor op.23 (1831-35):
_Ballade_ in F op.38 (1836-39):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

So, as I get older, maybe I do have a certain amount of nostalgia for certain records, but these are two classic performances, both of which helped make these works more familiar to audiences outside the British Isles.


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Háry János Suite, etc.

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Children's choir Magnificat, Budapest, Children's choir Miraculum, Kecskemét, Iván Fischer


----------



## Helgi

Recently acquired:










*Dvořák: The Symphonies*
István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra

Listening to No. 1 at the moment.


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano)

Portland State University Chamber Choir
Ethan Sperry


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral works by Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> In the 1990s, Pogorelich was overwhelmingly my most favorite pianist, and I had a period where I didn't listen to anyone else. Later I calmed down and hopefully broadened my horizons, however, this recording is riveting...


I always had mixed feelings on Pogorelich. Some of his earlier recordings and shows were outstanding and unleashed a new breadth on many works, but then, as fast as it came it went... and his interpretations were to my humble ears just too much to take. Then he went into a long hiatus and recently released a Beethoven/Rachmaninoff CD that it was very hard to take...


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> Just finished listening to part of a repeat of a concert on Radio 3:
> Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 3 - Beatrice Rana, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko.
> 
> Now:
> 
> Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Columbia SO, Bruno Walter.
> 
> View attachment 132904


Need to listen to this... (added to the queue).
His Brahms 4th is amongst my favorite recordings of all time.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Inventions

Angela Hewitt (piano)

Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010

Angela Hewitt's approach may be gleaned from her refreshingly lucid annotation, or simply by listening to what she does. 'A skilful player can [bring out the different voices] with different colours' and 'To be capable of producing a true legato without using the pedal will serve a pianist well in any repertoire.' She puts her fingers where her thoughts are. She never upsets the balance of the lines that it's in the nature of the harpsichord to yield, and her economy with the sustaining pedal helps preserve their clarity.
The two- and three-part Inventions are treated as music in their own right, not simply as invaluable exercises; each is given its distinctive character, with a wonderful variety of sensitive touch and shapely rubato that never threatens to become anachronistic. Her readings of the C minor Fantasia and the Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue are as eloquent and stimulating as any yet recorded by a harpsichordist.


----------



## The3Bs

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas*
> Martin Rasch
> 
> Well, I finally made it through all 32 of these. Overall, this is a stellar set. 4 and 10 in particular are stunning. 17, 19, 20, 29, and 30 were "merely" good performances to me, and even those had some flashes of brilliance within. Beethoven fans or those just checking out the piano sonatas for the first time should all give this collection a listen.


Another one!!! I was considering Igor Levitt (been very impressed with what I sample so far).

Apologies if I overstepping the boundaries of this thread...


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Another one!!! I was considering Igor Levitt (been very impressed with what I sample so far).
> 
> A_pologies if I overstepping the boundaries of this thread._..


It's fine, do not forget the Igor Levit yet, it's fabulous.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.5 in D minor op.47. Yevgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

Great recording! Pretty old sound, of course, but listenable, IMO.


----------



## Jacck

*Kurt Weill - symphony 1+2*
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Edo de Waart


----------



## Vasks

*Bax - Symphony #4 (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Piano Trios Volume 1

Nos. 2, 3, 6 & 7

Gould Piano Trio


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> It's fine, do not forget the Igor Levit yet, it's fabulous.


You always have something positive to say, it's so uplifting!


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD2 1511-1693


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132938


*Johannes Brahms*

Ein deutsches Requiem

Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra
Otto Klemperer, conductor

recorded 1961, digitally remastered in 1997, reissued 2012


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part four for later this afternoon and early evening.

_Four Mazurkas_ op.33 (1837-38):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.41 (1838-39):
_Mazurka_ in A-minor [_à Émile Gaillard_] WoO (1840):
_Mazurka_ in A-minor [_Notre temps_] WoO (1840):
_Three Mazurkas_ op.50 (1841-42):
_Three Mazurkas_ op.56 (1843):
_Three Mazurkas_ op.59 (1845):
_Three Mazurkas_ op.63 (1846):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.posth.67 (1833, 1836, 1846 and 1849):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.posth.68 (1827, 1829 and 1849):
_Mazurka_ in F-minor op.posth.68 no.4 - revised version (1849):










_Prelude_ in A-flat WoO (1834):
_Twenty Four Preludes_ op.28 (1836-1839):
_Prelude_ in C-sharp minor op.45 (1841):
_Scherzo_ in C-sharp minor op.39 (1839):
_Scherzo_ in E op. 54 (1842):










_Two Polonaises_ op.40 (1838 and 1839):
_Polonaise_ in F-sharp minor op.44 (1841):
_Polonaise_ in A-flat op.53 (1842):
_Polonaise-Fantaisie_ in A-flat op.61 (1845-46):










_Fantaisie-Impromptu_ in C-sharp minor op.posth.66 (1835):
_Impromptu_ in A-flat op.29 (1837):
_Impromptu_ in F-sharp op.36 (1839):
_Impromptu_ in G-flat op.51 (1842):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Symphony no 3, Op.27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony no 6, "Sinfonia Semplice"*

This really is an excellent set and an absolute bargain.

I can find no mention of the soloists in the third anywhere on the box or in the booklet but, if memory serves me right, they were Jill Gomez (soprano) and Brian Rayner-Cook (baritone).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Our governor has finally mandated a state-wide stay-at-home order, so it means lots of time for things like Bruckner.


----------



## Jacck

*Heinrich Biber - Mystery Sonatas*
DMITRY SINKOVSKY violin
LUCA PIANCA archlute, cetterone
OlGA WATTS organ, harpsichord
MARGRET KOELL triple harp

these sonatas affect me in a similar way to Messiaen. They need some 20 minutes for my brain to ajust to their rhytm, but once I do that, it is an almost physical experience.


----------



## eljr

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2018
Editor's Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018

BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Recording of the Year
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Recording of the Year
Winner - Instrumental
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Instrumental
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2019
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)


----------



## Joachim Raff

My favourite of *DVORAK Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 10*
I have yet heard a version that has surpassed it.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 9

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> Our governor has finally mandated a state-wide stay-at-home order, so it means lots of time for things like Bruckner.
> 
> View attachment 132939


How's the sound? I would expect Bruckner in a cathedral to be questionable, to say the least.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> How's the sound? I would expect Bruckner in a cathedral to be questionable, to say the least.


I think it sounds great. It has the right amount of ambient resonance without any over-enveloping echo.


----------



## Bourdon

*Fischer*


----------



## The3Bs

Today earlier:









one of my top 3 Brandenburg Concertos (all the metal instruments are gorgeous)

and now:









Beautiful Op26 and the concert comes close to another one I have of him (need to re-dig that CD)


----------



## Malx

This morning and part of the afternoon have been taken up listening to four recordings of J S Bach's Goldberg Variations.

Beatrice Rana (Piano),
Zhu Xiao-Mei's second recording (Piano),
Blandine Rannou's (Harpsichord),
Wolfgang Rubsam (Lute-Harpsichord).

I have to say I enjoyed them all, Rana and Xiao-Mei would be regarded as traditional piano recordings but both of a very high standard.
Rannou and Rubsam are very much individual takes, both very well recorded - Rannou takes the opening aria and it's repeat very steadily. She also employs more rubato than on many performances combined with a little ornamentation which I rather enjoyed and the instrument is very listenable - important for me with harpsichords in any music. Rubsam plays an instrument created for him specifically for this recording and ends up with both a unique sound and manner of interpretation - it is extremely clear what each hand is playing and at times I'd liken it to a sonata for left and right hand. It took me a little while to adjust to the sound created but once I had it was a very interesting listen.


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> This morning and part of the afternoon have been taken up listening to four recordings of J S Bach's Goldberg Variations.
> 
> Beatrice Rana (Piano),
> Zhu Xiao-Mei's second recording (Piano),
> Blandine Rannou's (Harpsichord),
> Wolfgang Rubsam (Lute-Harpsichord).
> 
> I have to say I enjoyed them all, Rana and Xiao-Mei would be regarded as traditional piano recordings but both of a very high standard.
> Rannou and Rubsam are very much individual takes, both very well recorded - Rannou takes the opening aria and it's repeat very steadily. She also employs more rubato than on many performances combined with a little ornamentation which I rather enjoyed and the instrument is very listenable - important for me with harpsichords in any music. Rubsam plays an instrument created for him specifically for this recording and ends up with both a unique sound and manner of interpretation - it is extremely clear what each hand is playing and at times I'd liken it to a sonata for left and right hand. It took me a little while to adjust to the sound created but once I had it was a very interesting listen.
> 
> View attachment 132952


I have listened to Blandine last year.... and even I have a short buffer for Harpsichord/Clavecin I found this to be nicely played and very well recorded indeed...

Thanks for sharing notes on the others... will have a look at the Rana and Xiao-Mei at some point...


----------



## Malx

Now for something completely different - where have I heard that before???

Poulenc, Messe in G major - Choir of St John's College Cambridge, George Guest.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Malx said:


> This morning and part of the afternoon have been taken up listening to four recordings of J S Bach's Goldberg Variations.
> 
> Beatrice Rana (Piano),
> Zhu Xiao-Mei's second recording (Piano),
> Blandine Rannou's (Harpsichord),
> Wolfgang Rubsam (Lute-Harpsichord).
> 
> I have to say I enjoyed them all, Rana and Xiao-Mei would be regarded as traditional piano recordings but both of a very high standard.
> Rannou and Rubsam are very much individual takes, both very well recorded - Rannou takes the opening aria and it's repeat very steadily. She also employs more rubato than on many performances combined with a little ornamentation which I rather enjoyed and the instrument is very listenable - important for me with harpsichords in any music. Rubsam plays an instrument created for him specifically for this recording and ends up with both a unique sound and manner of interpretation - it is extremely clear what each hand is playing and at times I'd liken it to a sonata for left and right hand. It took me a little while to adjust to the sound created but once I had it was a very interesting listen.
> 
> View attachment 132950
> 
> 
> View attachment 132951
> 
> 
> View attachment 132952
> 
> 
> View attachment 132953


I was just reading reviews of the Goldberg Variations on the Bach-Cantata site last night. Nice coincidence there.


----------



## Eramire156

For the string quartet thread

*Bedrich Smetana
String Quartet no.1 "From my life"









Smetana Quartet *

Highly recommended


----------



## eljr




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mahler - Das Lied - Krips


----------



## Bourdon

*Hendrik Andriessen*

CD2

Sonata Da Chiesa 
Interlude 
In Dulci Jubilo 
Quatro Studi Per Organo 
Intermezzi II (13-18) 
De Profundis 
O Filii Et Filiae 
Fête-Dieu


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000gv32


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

I was initially thinking this was underpowered, but it seems like Jochum would rather let this piece unfold rather than being forced.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphonies Nos 28, 29, & 34 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis.
Disc 17 from the Davis Symphonies box:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Four weeks ago, seeing this on sale, I would have hopped on it like a buzzard on roadkill. Now that I'm underemployed for the time being until this bug passes on, I'm content to listen on Spotify.


----------



## Eramire156

*Kerstmatinees*

_*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.9









Bernard Haitink 
Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest*_


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutilleux, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


>


I need to see that one.


----------



## pmsummer

A STATE OF WONDER
_The Complete Goldberg Variations 1955 & 1981 Recordings_
*J.S. Bach*
Glenn Gould - piano, scat vocals
_
Sony Classical Legacy_
via _Columbia Masterworks_


----------



## pmsummer

KNIGHTS, MAIDS AND MIRACLES
_The Spring of Middle Ages_
5-CD Box Set
*Various and Anonymous Composers*
CD1 - SPECVLVM AMORIS: Lyrics of Medieval Love from Mysticism to Eroticism
CD2 - O TU CHARA SCIENÇA: Music in Medieval Thought
CD3 - SUSO IN ITALIA BELLA: Music in the courts and cloisters of Northern Italy
CD4 - INSVLA FEMINARVM: Medieval Echoes of Celtic Femininity
CD5 - NUX - LUX: France and England 1200-1300
La Reverdie
_
Arcana / Outhere_


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Kurt Schwertsik: Sinfonia-Sinfonietta


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part five of five tonight (waltzes, sonata and ballades), concluding tomorrow morning (the others).

_Waltz_ in A-flat op.42 (1840):
_Waltz_ in E-flat [_Sostenuto_] WoO (1840): 
_Waltz_ in A-minor WoO (1843):
_Three Waltzes_ op.posth.70 (1829, 1832 and 1841):
_Three Waltzes_ op.64 (1840 and 1847):










Piano Sonata no.3 in B-minor op.58 (1844):










_Ballade_ in A-flat op.47 (1840-41):
_Ballade_ in F-minor op.52 (1842):










_Trois nouvelles études_ WoO (1839):
_Wiosna_ [_Spring_] - song for voice and piano op.post.74 no.2 arr. for piano (orig. 1838 - arr. 1840s):
_Tarantelle_ in A-flat op.43 (1841):
_Allegro de concert_ in A op.46 (by 1841):
_Fugue in A-minor_ WoO (1841-42):
_Feuille d'album_ [_Album Leaf_] WoO (1843):
_Berceuse_ in D-flat op.57(1843-44):
_Barcarolle_ in F-sharp op.60 (1845-46):
_Bourrée_ in G WoO (1848):
_Bourrée_ in A WoO (1846):
_Galop Marquis_ in A-flat WoO (1846):










_Two Nocturnes_ op.37 (1838 and 1839):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.48 (1841):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.55 (1843):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.62 (1846):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Alexander Maria Wagner: Symphony No. 1, "Kraftwerk"


----------



## Rambler

*Bizet: The Pearl Fishers* The Metropolitan Opera - an Erato Blu-ray disc








One of the most popular 19th century French operas.


----------



## HenryPenfold

This is an amazing disc. Pip Eastop, using a valveless horn is up there (different but equal, IMO) with my beloved and time-honoured performances from Barry Tuckwell, Alan Civil and Dennis Brain.


----------



## MusicSybarite

DaddyGeorge said:


> Alexander Maria Wagner: Symphony No. 1, "Kraftwerk"
> 
> View attachment 132967


Never heard of this composer before. How is the music?


----------



## Malx

Iannis Xenakis, Antikhthon - New Philharmonia, Edgar Howarth.
Possibly my favourite Xenakis piece (at least today).


----------



## eljr




----------



## DaddyGeorge

MusicSybarite said:


> Never heard of this composer before. How is the music?


Today this is also my first experience with this young composer. For me it's quite a pleasant surprise - interesting sound colors, energy, captivating industrial atmosphere. All three movements seems to be qualitatively balanced... I see potential in this "boy"


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-Piano Concertos 23 and 24 performed by Richard Goode and the Orpheus C.O.

With regard to Manxfeeder and eljr's earlier posts-My son recommended 'Tales from the Loop' so earlier this evening I watched the first episode. While watching I became increasingly aware of how effective the soundtrack was, reminding myself to comment accordingly when I next spoke to him. I then come on here to post my listening and learn that the soundtrack is a 'thing'....Well there you go!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

I can't seem to tire of this set.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Arvo Pärt: Choral works


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Brahm*s 3
VPO, HvK. 1960. Decca.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Why can't we delete erroneous posts!!!!!??????


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ditto! 

Fifteen characters .....


----------



## HenryPenfold

DaddyGeorge said:


> Alexander Maria Wagner: Symphony No. 1, "Kraftwerk"
> 
> Never heard of this chap before - just downloaded from Qobuz to listen to later. Looks like a good selection of works - piano sonata to symphony ......


----------



## HenryPenfold

Never heard of this chap before - just downloaded from Qobuz to listen to later. Looks like a good selection of works - piano sonata to symphony ......

Edit: I see the ps is Prokofiev and the other work Bach ......



DaddyGeorge said:


> Alexander Maria Wagner: Symphony No. 1, "Kraftwerk"
> 
> View attachment 132967


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Petr Eben: Organ Concerto No. 1, "Symphonia Gregoriana"


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Why can't we delete erroneous posts!!!!!??????


I can feel the frustration building Henry - stay calm!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Antikhthon is a fabulous work. One of my faves. Great reminder - I must give it a spin!



Malx said:


> Iannis Xenakis, Antikhthon - New Philharmonia, Edgar Howarth.
> Possibly my favourite Xenakis piece (at least today).
> 
> View attachment 132969


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I can feel the frustration building Henry - stay calm!


You ain't wrong, mate!


----------



## MusicSybarite

DaddyGeorge said:


> Today this is also my first experience with this young composer. For me it's quite a pleasant surprise - interesting sound colors, energy, captivating industrial atmosphere. All three movements seems to be qualitatively balanced... I see potential in this "boy"


Thanks for that. I'll investigate further.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132985


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker

Kirov Orchestra
Valery Gergiev, conductor

1998

I could use some cheery music that reminds me of a happy season.


----------



## pmsummer

henrypenfold said:


> why can't we delete erroneous posts!!!!!??????


*this space intentionally left blank*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Composers at the Piano: York Bowen & Frank Reizenstein
Disc 1: York Bowen (Composer/Pianist)
- 10 Preludes Op. 102 (published 1950)
- Partita Op. 156 (1960)
- Berceuse Op. 83 (1928)
- Moto Perpetuo (3rd Movement: Suite Mignonne Op. 39) (1915)
- Toccata in A minor Op. 155 (1957)*

Returning to York Bowen's music for the Piano for my late night listening. This time as indicated above, it is with the Composer himself behind the keys. His reputation as a Pianist and as a Composer for the instrument is very well earned. He sounds fantastic, the Mono sound not being an issue for a single second.

It's always fascinating to hear the Composer involved in the performance. When it is successful - as is the case here, it can be quite illuminating.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier while on the road:
























Current listening:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Schoenberg*: Piano Concerto, op.42. *Franz Liszt*: Piano Concerto No.2 in A major, S125; Piano Concerto No.1 in E-flat major, S124. Emanuel Ax, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Philharmonia Orchestra

This is an excellent CD. The seemingly odd pairing of the Liszt concertos with the Schoenberg is united by form: all three of these are essentially single-movement concertos. Beyond that, it's true that the works have little in common with one another. The sound is great, so is the playing. This is my first and only disc of Emanuel Ax's playing, but now, I want to hear more. Salonen and the Philharmonia are great as always. He might be one of my favorite working conductors.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 132987


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Sleeping Beauty

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Antal Dorati, conductor

1981, reissued 1995


----------



## senza sordino

A bit of this 'n' that

Dvorak and Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings, Grieg Holberg Suite. Lovely music









Debussy, Elgar and Respighi Violin Sonatas, Sibelius Berceuse 









Bartok Divertimento, Romanian Folk Dances, Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks, Pulcinella Suite. Fabulous disk.









Clarke, Babajanian Piano Trios, Martin Trio on Irish Popular Melodies. Another fantastic disk









Bartok Contrasts, Khatchaturian Trio for clarinet violin and piano, Milhaud Suite for violin clarinet and piano, Stravinsky L'Histoire du Soldat suite for violin clarinet and piano


----------



## pmsummer

PILGRIMAGE TO SANTIAGO
*Codex Calixtinus Anonymous - Llibre Vermell de Montserrat Anonymous - Cristobal de Morales - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Guillaume Dufay - et al.*
Monteverdi Choir
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Soli Deo Gloria_


----------



## AeolianStrains

Fauré, Complete Works for Cello (Isserlis, Devoyon 1995)

Fauré's cello works are easily among my favorite. Everything on the disc is a marvel to listen to, both from Fauré's own pen and in the hands of Isserlis and Devoyon.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

This may be his finest recording yet. Apart from the sheer virtuosity on display, what impresses me most is the variety of tone and touch that he applies...I've lost count of the number of times... - James Longstaffe, Presto Classical, 27th March 2020


----------



## AeolianStrains

^ Lots of people have been listening to this lately, with some mixed reviews. There's even a whole thread dedicated to it.

Crazy that so many here have put it on but that thread is not enthusiastic about it.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

AeolianStrains said:


> ^ Lots of people have been listening to this lately, with some mixed reviews. There's even a whole thread dedicated to it.
> 
> Crazy that so many here have put it on but that thread is not enthusiastic about it.


Perhaps we have our own views and tired of bashing.


----------



## Rogerx

Merula: Musica Sacra

Melanie Remaud (soprano), Antonella Gianese (soprano), Marta Fumagalli (alto), Paolo Borgonovo (tenor) & Salvo Vitale (bass)

Il Demetrio, Maurizio Schiavo


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Flute & Harp Concerto & Oboe Concerto

David Theodore (oboe), Skaila Kanga (harp), Susan Milan (flute)

City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox


----------



## 13hm13

Contemporaries of Mozart - Richter - Symphonies - Bamert


----------



## Rogerx

Purcell: Dido and Aeneas

Tatiana Troyanos, Richard Stilwell, Felicity Palmer, Elizabeth Gale, Patricia Kern

Alfreda Hodgson
.
English Chamber Orchestra, English Chamber Choir, Raymond Leppard


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Aida

Renata Tebaldi, Carlo Bergonzi, Giulietta Simionato, Cornell MacNeil etc

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert van Karajan

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein Der Gesellschaft Der Musikfreunde
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1959-09-02
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Taken from a single live performance at the Royal Festival Hall in London, this was originally a BBC radio recording, which has been subtly enhanced in the studio by the DG engineers, and quite successfully I think. This is a very long symphony and the audience is very well behaved.

The third is not high on my list of favourite Mahler symphonies, but in a performance such as this, the final movement certainly packs an emotional punch. It must have been a thrilling evening in the concert hall and DG here include 3'20" of applause at the end, though you can filter it out if you prefer.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 3

*Symphony no 4, Op, 29 "Inextinguishable"
Symphony no 5, Op. 50*

The final disc in this excellent set.

The fifth was the first Nielsen I ever heard, at a concert in Newcastle City Hall, I was absolutely bowled over and, it being just a few weeks before my 21st birthday, I asked for a recording for my birthday. The only one available at that time was the mono Thomas Jensen recording (on Decca Eclipse), a superb performance in so so sound.

My youthful enthusiasm for the work has never been extinguished and not it has been supplemented by an enjoyment of the other symphonies, though the fifth remains my favourite.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler and Anton Webern - all the songs part one of two for either side of lunch.

Sixteen early songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler/Richard Leander/Tirso de Molina/German folk sources ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano] (c. 1880-90):










_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ [_Songs of a Wayfarer_] - cycle of four songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (orig. c. 1884-86 - arr. early 1890s):










_Drei Gedichte_ [_Three Poems_] for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Ferdinand Avenarius/Richard Dehmel/Gustav Falke] (1899-1902):
_Acht frühe Lieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Richard Dehmel/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe/Martin Greif/Wilhelm Weigand/Friedrich Nietzsche/Mathias Claudius/Detlev von Liliencron] (1901-04):
_Drei Lieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Ferdinand Avenarius] (1903-04):
_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Richard Dehmel (1906-08):
_Entflieht auf leichten Kähnen_ [_Flee in Light Barges_] for unaccompanied mixed choir op.2 [Text: Stefan George] (1908):
_Fünf Lieder aus 'Der siebente Ring'_ for voice and piano op.3 [Texts: Stefan George] (1907-08):for voice and piano op.3 [Texts: Stefan George] (1907-08):
_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.4 [Texts: Stefan George] (1908-09):
_Vier Lieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Stefan George] (1908-09):
_Zwei Lieder_ for voice, clarinet, horn, trumpet, celesta, harp, violin, viola and cello op.8 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1910):

Artists: Christiane Oelze (sop.), Françoise Pollet (sop.), Eric Schneider (pf.), BBC Singers chamber choir dir. by Malcolm Hicks or Simon Joly, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Berlin PO and Pierre Boulez (cond.)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Handel Variations

Lars Vogt (piano), Northern Sinfonia

First spin .


----------



## The3Bs

Wonderful recital... with some mesmerizing moments specially once he dispatches the showy Liszt pieces...
Scriabin and Rachmaninoff played with such tone, delicately mesmerizing (I know I am repeating myself!)









Arcadi Volodos - Live At The Carnegie Hall


----------



## The3Bs

AeolianStrains said:


> ^ Lots of people have been listening to this lately, with some mixed reviews. There's even a whole thread dedicated to it.
> 
> Crazy that so many here have put it on but that thread is not enthusiastic about it.


I am one of those... and also posted to the other thread...
First listen was impressive... it is very well engineered and the piano come across very nicely.
However once one starts looking for more then you feel he could have done a bit more ... specially with the Debussy pieces.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Debussy & Rameau
> 
> Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)
> 
> This may be his finest recording yet. Apart from the sheer virtuosity on display, what impresses me most is the variety of tone and touch that he applies...I've lost count of the number of times... - James Longstaffe, Presto Classical, 27th March 2020


After his Bach and Glass CD's I was very eager to listen to this... but feel it is not at the same level as the other two....


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> After his Bach and Glass CD's I was very eager to listen to this... but feel it is not at the same level as the other two....


Feel free whatever you like, I wish I had the opportunity one his age playing like this, we can't love all the same end I never saying that I am the "master" of good taste, it hits me or not. It's that simple for me.
Believe me, no hard feelings whatsoever .
Edit: Two comments



> Presto Classical 27th March 2020
> 
> This may be his finest recording yet. Apart from the sheer virtuosity on display, what impresses me most is the variety of tone and touch that he applies...I've lost count of the number of times I've listened to this album over the past few weeks, and yet it hasn't forfeited an ounce of its magic. If anything it keeps revealing more secrets and depths each time.


J


> ames Longstaffe
> Sunday Times 29th March 2020
> 
> Each piece sounds a brightly polished jewel in Olafsson's hands, his fingerwork emulating the plucked sound of the harpsichord in the Rameau, his impressionistic flourishes in Debussy Préludes complementing each other to perfection. Exhilarating.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Guillaume Dufay*: Missa Sanctii Anthonii de Padua. Alexander Blachly, Pomerium.

I haven't heard all that much Dufay, but everything I hear blows me away. I suspect this will be the way "in" to the Renaissance, for me; 15th century music. His contemporary in England, Walter Frye, is another composer that I really enjoy. I think I'm maybe not yet ready for the later Renaissance music such as Josquin, Palestrina, Lassus, etc., or at least I'm not as receptive as I should want to be when I hear their music.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Dimace

The3Bs said:


> I am one of those... and also posted to the other thread...
> First listen was impressive... it is very well engineered and the piano come across very nicely.
> However once one starts looking for more then you feel he could have done a bit more ... specially with the Debussy pieces.


The young man is a force to be reckoned in Bach. SUPER Busonian (sic) approach to make my ears happy. I didn't listen his Debussy to have an opinion. Schönes WE, Nachbar!


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Sacred Works

Tobias Berndt (bass), Tobias Hunger (tenor), Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Britta Schwarz (alto)

Kammerchor der Frauenkirche Dresden, Ensemble Frauenkirche Dresden, Matthias Grünert

Cherubini: Cum invocarem
Cherubini: Exulta e lauda
Cherubini: Inclina, Domine
Cherubini: Kyrie et Pater noster
Cherubini: Nunc dimittis
Cherubini: O salutaris hostia
Cherubini: Qui habitat


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> After his Bach and Glass CD's I was very eager to listen to this... but feel it is not at the same level as the other two....


The more I listen to this one, the more I like it. I have come to the conclusion that it is absolutely excellent!


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Earlier while on the road:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current listening:


what a great way to spend some time!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Franz Krommer: Symphonies 6 & 9

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Griffiths.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD3

*Sweelinck-Scheidemann-Böhm-Scheidt et al*


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Feel free whatever you like, I wish I had the opportunity one his age playing like this, we can't love all the same end I never saying that I am the "master" of good taste, it hits me or not. It's that simple for me.
> Believe me, no hard feelings whatsoever .
> Edit: Two comments
> 
> J


I apologize if I was misunderstood...

I love Víkingur Ólafsson Bach and Glass CD's .. I was playing them for weeks last year and of course I had VERY HIGH expectations of this new CD. I even said that on a first listen I liked it very much and also stated that it is very well engineered and that the Piano sounds very good. I even recommended it to some friends and my parents.

However based on those expectations and further listens I came to realize this last CD is not at the same level as his first two (this does not mean a damnation of the CD) and also that there are other Debussy interpretations that in my mind accomplish even more complex tonal palettes.

All the above does not damn the CD in any way...


----------



## Malx

One of those discs that are found lying in long forgotten corners of the collection - why did I buy it, the answer to that question is a dim and distant memory.
Fact is, I'm glad I did - nothing groundbreaking here but the disc contains a collection of highly listenable pieces.


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> The young man is a force to be reckoned in Bach. SUPER Busonian (sic) approach to make my ears happy. I didn't listen his Debussy to have an opinion. Schönes WE, Nachbar!


I had his Bach CD on repeat for weeks last year. I agree.. I am just waiting for more from him...

Have you listened to his Glass CD? It is of the highest standards as well...

Ein wunderschönes Wochenende für Berlin!


----------



## Helgi

Two CDs from the Haitink/RCO live radio recordings box this morning, a French theme:

*Debussy: 6 Epigraphes antiques *
1993

*Ravel: Shéhérazade*
Heather Harper (Soprano) 
1972

*Roussel: Le festin de l'araignée, Op. 17: Fragments symphoniques*
1974

*Honegger: Symphony no 5 "Di tre re"*
1967

*Poulenc: Les biches - Suite*
1977


----------



## Dimace

The3Bs said:


> I had his Bach CD on repeat for weeks last year. I agree.. I am just waiting for more from him...
> 
> *Have you listened to his Glass CD?* It is of the highest standards as well...
> 
> Ein wunderschönes Wochenende für Berlin!


I didn't. Now you said it, I will try it, although I don't listen too much music after the 1949... (wie läuft mit dem Virus da? In Berlin ist noch locker (nicht lässig), aber die Angst ist groß...)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

George Szell's Mahler 4 was a top recommendation back in the days when I started collectiing and still stands up pretty well. I like Judith Raskin's pure, boyish timbre in the final movement too. Just right.

This CD issue adds Frederica Von Stade's lovely recording of the _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ with Andrew Davis at the helm, a performance of freshness and artlessness, if without the emotional range of Fischer-Dieskau or Janet Baker.


----------



## Helgi

Regarding Víkingur Ólafsson's _Debussy Rameau_, two spins for me so far and I love it. I feel it works really well as an album, and as for his Debussy not having character; if he was just playing Debussy he may have approached it differently, but it sounds to me that the focus was 100% on the thing as a whole.

And the sound is just beautiful, like on his Bach album.


----------



## Malx

Respighi, Aretusa*, Il Tramonto*, Trittico Botticelliano - Janet Baker* The City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox.

One of the earliest surviving discs from my collection, bought primarily for the two Janet Baker contributions - another disc not played for a while.
Returning to these hidden treasures is the one positive I can draw from the situation we all find ourselves in.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Malx said:


> Respighi, Aretusa*, Il Tramonto*, Trittico Botticelliano - Janet Baker* The City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox.
> 
> One of the earliest surviving discs from my collection, bought primarily for the two Janet Baker contributions - another disc not played for a while.
> Returning to these hidden treasures is the one positive I can draw from the situation we all find ourselves in.
> 
> View attachment 133016


A lovely disc. One of the last she ever made, maybe even the last.


----------



## Dimace

I have seen that most of you like the traditional Bach keyboard approach. Although I don't like it I must admit that this is the correct way and there are many very interesting performances with this style of play. One of the best is by *Detlef Kraus*. Das Wohltemperierte Clavier, Band 1 from* Thorofon Kapella in 2xLP*. Quite rare set (as most with Detlef) with very nice sound.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony 91

Philharmonia Orchestra (Orchestra) Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler and Anton Webern - all the songs part two of two for this afternoon.

_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ [_The Youth's Magic Horn_] - fourteen songs for soprano (5), mezzo-soprano (1), tenor (1), baritone (7) and orchestra [Texts: German folk sources, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano] (1892-1901):










_Rückert-Lieder_ - cycle of five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-02): ***
_Kindertotenlieder_ [_Songs on the Death of Children_] - cycle of five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-04):

(*** final song orchestrated posthumously by Max Puttmann c. 1916)










_Drei orchesterlieder_ for voice and orchestra WoO [Texts: Anton Webern/Stefan George] (1913-14):
_Vier Lieder_ for voice and piano op.12 [Texts: anon. folk sources/Hans Bethge, after Li-Tai-Po/August Strindberg/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1915-17):
_Vier Lieder_ for voice and orchestra op.13 [Texts: Karl Kraus/Hans Bethge, after Wang-Seng-Yu and Li-Tai-Po/Georg Trakl ] (1914-18):
_Sechs Lieder_ for voice, clarinet, bass clarinet, violin and cello op.14 [Texts: Georg Trakl] (1917-21):
_Fünf geistliche Lieder_ [_Five Sacred Songs_] for voice, flute, clarinet, bass clarinet, trumpet, harp, violin and viola op.15 [Texts: anon.] (1917-22):
_Fünf Canons_ for high soprano, clarinet and bass clarinet op.16 [Texts: anon. Latin] (1923-24):
_Drei Volkstexte_ [_Three Traditional Rhymes_] for voice, violin/viola, clarinet and bass clarinet op.17 [Texts: anon. folk sources] (1924-25):
_Drei Lieder_ for voice, E-flat clarinet and guitar op.18 [Texts: anon.] (1925):
_Zwei Lieder_ for mixed choir, celesta, guitar, violin, clarinet and bass clarinet op.19 [Texts: Johann Wolfgang Goethe] (1926):
_Drei Gesänge aus 'Viae Inviae'_ for voice and piano op.23 [Texts: Hildegard Jone] (1934):
_Drei Lieder_ for voice and piano, op.25 [Texts: Hildegard Jone] (1934-35):
_Das Augenlicht_ [_The Eyes' Radiance_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.26 [Text: Hildegard Jone] (1935):

Artists: Christiane Oelze (sop.), Françoise Pollet (sop.), Eric Schneider (pf.), BBC Singers chamber choir dir. by Malcolm Hicks or Simon Joly, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Berlin PO and Pierre Boulez (cond.)


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> I didn't. Now you said it, I will try it, although I don't listen too much music after the 1949... (wie läuft mit dem Virus da? In Berlin ist noch locker (nicht lässig), aber die Angst ist groß...)


It was the same here... i.e. it took me quite long to get into "Modern composers"... but then listened to some Film music and then led to be a bit more adventurous. Glass came up eventually and of course his piano music.

Víkingur Ólafsson and DG's engineers have managed to come out with one of the best piano sounding CD's and Víkingur Ólafsson manages to create a Dream like atmosphere

.. und mit dem Virus? Wir bleiben alle zuhause und so vermeiden die Risiko. Hessen hat bis jetzt klein "numbers" aber allen haben angst (die stunden lange TV Programme daruber helfen nicht).


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## AeolianStrains

Rogerx said:


> Perhaps we have our own views and tired of bashing.


Sure, that's super healthy. I just found the contrast to be humorous.


----------



## The3Bs

Nikolai Tokarev - French Album









Another pianist to add to my collection/survey of Pianists..
I did not know Mr Tokarev but he is apparently known and liked in Germany.

The Rameau, Franck and Debussy are quite good and well recorded...
The Ravel is good but not God...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000gtgc


----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> Víkingur Ólafsson manages to create a Dream like atmosphere
> .


Are you sure Glass did not create it?


----------



## eljr

Helgi said:


> Regarding Víkingur Ólafsson's _Debussy Rameau_, two spins for me so far and I love it. I feel it works really well as an album, and as for his Debussy not having character; if he was just playing Debussy he may have approached it differently, but it sounds to me that the focus was 100% on the thing as a whole.
> 
> And the sound is just beautiful, like on his Bach album.


I think we can all agree, he has grabbed our attention.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Khovanschina:* Galitsin's Journey
*Joshua
Salammbo:* Chorus of Priestesses
*Scherzo in B flat
The Destruction of Sennacherib
Night on Bald Mountain* (original version)
*Oedipus in Athens* - Chorus of People in the Temple
*Khovanschina* - Prelude
*Triumphal March* (The Capture of Kars)

This is a fantastic disc of mostly rarely performed Mussorgsky, brilliantly performed by the London Symphony Orchestr and Chorus under Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34, etc.

RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin

Kabalevsky: The Comedians suite, Op. 26
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
Rimsky Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio italien, Op. 45


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, String Quartet 'Voces intimae' Op 56 - Dante Quartet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

Menhuin with Furtwangler from 1949.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Violin Concerto*
> 
> *Menhuin* with Furtwangler from 1949.
> 
> View attachment 133020


Never heard of


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> Never heard of


Why don't I believe you I wonder.


----------



## Bourdon

*Josquin Desprez*


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Why don't I believe you I wonder.


Wondering is a blissful state ,be thankful for it


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "La baronessa Stramba" (Amoretti/Marco Polo)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata #55, H.XVI:41 (McCabe/London)
W. A. Mozart - String Quartet #23 (Eder/Naxos)
Pergolesi - Symphony in B-flat (Vlad/Arts)*


----------



## Itullian

1 and 2


----------



## Malx

Vivaldi, The Four Seasons - Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi.
One of those works we all grow out of/tired of - I hadn't listened to the complete set of four concertos for many years, should I admit I enjoyed them......









Edit: or was I just enjoying the sound of my new headphones


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> Are you sure Glass did not create it?


You have a good point ... but that can be let down by a bad recording and/or a bad pianist...

In this case Ólafsson is aided by good engineering and also managed to convey Mr Glass message to the full...


----------



## Helgi

A most excellent Czech concert with Mariss Jansons and the Berlin Philharmonic, on DCH:










Smetana: The Bartered Bride - Overture

Martinů: Violin Concerto No. 2
Frank Peter Zimmermann on violin

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/2886


----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> You have a good point ... but that can be let down by a bad recording and/or a bad pianist...
> 
> In this case Ólafsson is aided by good engineering and also managed to convey Mr Glass message to the full...


agree

.......................


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 91*

Bela Drahos and the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Vivaldi, The Four Seasons - Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi.
> One of those works we all grow out of/tired of - I hadn't listened to the complete set of four concertos for many years, should I admit I enjoyed them......
> 
> View attachment 133023


It's hard to get bored with Biondi. He makes gunshots sound like gunshots and teeth chattering sound like . . . well, you get the idea.


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*


----------



## The3Bs

An exciting start:
Kirill Petrenko as the new Berliner Philarmoniker chief conductor:









Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/23490#

A pity the Berliner Philarmoniker CD's are so overpriced...this would definitely stand close to my top favorites...


----------



## Itullian

Symphony no. 1
These Slatkin boxes have fantastic sound!!!


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:
Haydn Symphony No 91 - Orchestra of the 18th Century, Frans Bruggen.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic.

Undecided on whether I'll listen to the whole thing or not, as I've already listened to Shostakovich's _Leningrad_ and two huge symphonies might be a little much for one day. But I am enjoying it quite a lot so far. I am starting to really like Bruckner's music. At his best, it feels like each piece is falling into its right place. There is a very unique kind of structural unity in his music. And great brass writing! Still, I wonder whether I will ever be a "true" Brucknerian like so many here seem to be.


----------



## Shosty

Arnold Bax - Winter Legends, Saga Fragment
Margaret Fingerhut, LPO, Bryden Thomson

First Bax composition I'm listening to.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I am starting to really like Bruckner's music. At his best, it feels like each piece is falling into its right place. There is a very unique kind of structural unity in his music. And great brass writing!


Another thing he does is rhythmic layering; he will have different rhythms going in different parts at the same time. At one point in one of the symphonies he has, I think, six rhythmic patterns going at the same time. If you ever can read the Cambridge Companion to Bruckner, there's a chapter on that.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edgard Varèse - complete works tonight (well, nearly complete... ***). Obviously I have enough time on my hands so I may well play some of it again afterwards.

_Un grand sommeil noir_ [_A Long Black Sleep_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1906):
_Un grand sommeil noir_ [_A Long Black Sleep_] - arr. for orchestra by Antony Beaumont (orig. 1906 - arr. by 1998)
_Amériques_ for large orchestra - original version edited by Chou Wen-chung (1918-21 - rev. 1927 - edited 1998):
_Offrandes_ [_Offerings_] for soprano and chamber orchestra [Texts: Vicente Huidobro/José Juan Tablada] (1921):
_Hyperprism_ for nine wind instruments and percussion - rev. by Richard Saks (1922-23 - rev. 1986):
_Octandre_ for seven wind instruments and double bass - rev. and edited by Chou Wen-chung (1923 - rev. and edited 1980):
_Intégrales_ for eleven wind instruments and percussion - rev. and edited by Chou Wen-chung (orig. 1924-25 - rev. and edited 1980):
_Arcana_ for large orchestra (1925-27):
_Ionisation_ for thirteen percussion players (1929-31):
_Ecuatorial_ for bass voice, brass, organ, percussion and theremins (later replaced by ondes-martinots in 1961) - corrections to manuscript by Chou Wen-chung [Text: Francisco Ximénez] (1932-34):
_Density 21.5_ for solo flute (1936):
_Tuning Up_ for orchestra - ed. by Chou Wen-chung (1946 inc. - edited by 1998):
_Dance for Burgess_ for chamber ensemble - edited by Chou Wen-chung (1949 - edited 1998):
_Déserts_ for fourteen wind instruments, piano, percussion and electronic tape (1950-54):
_Poème électronique_ for electronic tape (1957-58):
_Nocturnal_ for soprano, male chorus and orchestra - posth. rev. and completion by Chou Wen-chung [Text: Anaïs Nin (1961 inc. - rev. and completed 1968):










(*** collection does not include _Étude pour espace_ for soprano, mixed choir, two pianos and percussion from 1947 which was a fragment from an unrealised project entitled _Espace_, or _La procession de verges_, an interlude for tape which was composed specifically for the 1955 documentary _Around and About Joan Mirò_ by Thomas Bouchard)


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony:

Haydn: Symphony No. 91. Jochum, LSO. I also listened to 88 and 98. A top notch big band set.










Other recent listening.

Ridout: String Quartets 1-6. Coull Quartet. A mixed bag but interesting listening for the most part. This was my first time hearing these so I'll return later for more in-depth.










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10. Nelsons, Boston. A very fine performance which I enjoy returning to, close to my favourite Karajan.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 Abbado. Lucerne Festival Orchestra. Nearly perfect, IMO.










Handel: Concerti Grossi vol 2. 7-12. Akademie fur Alte Musik. Bernard Forck. Just as good as the first volume and recommended.


----------



## The3Bs

From Piano solo to Piano concerto

Brahms Concerto for Piano #1 in D minor, Op. 15

from:








Daniel Barenboim, New Philharmonia Orchestra/John Barbirolli

After the intensity and romanticism of the 1st I will have to take a breather.

I miss the young firebrand Barenboim.....


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: Symphony #91, Karl Böhm & Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic.
> 
> Undecided on whether I'll listen to the whole thing or not, as I've already listened to Shostakovich's _Leningrad_ and two huge symphonies might be a little much for one day. But I am enjoying it quite a lot so far. I am starting to really like Bruckner's music. At his best, it feels like each piece is falling into its right place. *There is a very unique kind of structural unity in his music.* And great brass writing! Still, I wonder whether I will ever be a "true" Brucknerian like so many here seem to be.


The A and Ω (as the Greeks say) for EVERY serious symphonic work. Mahler has also this characteristic in most of his symphonies. Mendelssohn too (great symphonic composer) You can't start a journey, as I say, and in the middle of the road you have forgotten the beginning. Bruckner's 9th (I know that many have helped to be the master piece it is) is one of the best symphonies in its structure I have ever listened. Barenboim is helping this great aspect with his reading, which is very careful. GREAT teacher the Daniel. GREAT!


----------



## Art Rock

It's that time of year again. Every before and during Easter I play the two main passions by JS Bach in various interpretations. This one is new for me - picked it up in a thrift store (mint condition!) a few months ago for 50 cents.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: Symphony #91, Eugen Jochum & London Philharmonic


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Seefried, Forrester, Haefliger, Fischer-Dieskau, Berlin PO, Ferenc Fricsay.

I have just listened to this recording as a Hi Res stream via Qobuz - the sound is sensational for its age. Now to the admission, I have never fully 'got' this symphony but tonight Fricsay has all but put that right. His tempos which for me seem to be spot on and ability to maintain a fine forward momentum when required without sounding rushed is marvellous. I say 'all but' because I have a minor reservation - the chorus seems at times to lose their flow and each phrase seems seperated from its neighbour.
That said I am still bowled over by this recording and wonder why I hadn't been aware of it before now.

May I ask is the sound on 'The Originals' disc high quality, as I still prefer having physical medium.

The Egmont overture isn't too shoddy either.


----------



## Rambler

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 1* Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Jaap van Zweden on Challenge Classics








Bruckner's first official symphony. Certainly no mistaking the composer here it could only be Bruckner. Archetypal scherzo and slow movement.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Abdel ove Allhan

Why all the 91's?


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan

Why all the 91's?

View attachment 133044


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: Symphony #91: Antal Dorati & Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Abdel ove Allhan said:


> Why all the 91's?
> View attachment 133044


Saturday symphony


----------



## pmsummer

FORTUNA DESPERATA
_Secular Music of the 15th Century_
*Alexander Agricola*
Ensemble Unicorn
Michael Posch - director 
_
Naxos_


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich-Hamlet Suite and the 8th Symphony

Nelsons and the Boston S.O.


----------



## KenOC

Abdel ove Allhan said:


> Why all the 91's?


It's the weekly *Saturday Symphony*.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> Another thing he does is rhythmic layering; he will have different rhythms going in different parts at the same time. At one point in one of the symphonies he has, I think, six rhythmic patterns going at the same time. If you ever can read the Cambridge Companion to Bruckner, there's a chapter on that.


I did notice that, there was a lot of 6 against 4 in the first movement, and in the fugato finale there were all kinds of rhythmic patterns going on at once (that may even be the moment you were talking about). Anyway, I loved the symphony. It totally clicked with me. Maybe I should check out that book.

As for now, more Bruckner:










*Anton Bruckner*: Te Deum in C major, WAB45. Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic, Choir of the German State Opera Berlin.

Yes, Bruckner's music is definitely starting to click with me a little bit...


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have maybe half a dozen Mahler 8s and have struggled to really enjoy it. Just got this yesterday and after a couple listens can say that this is a good one. 









Also, starting to get into this set, with a couple listens to Symphony 3.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Favorite interpretations of Brahms Symphony No. 1, all on stereo lp from the "Golden Age" of the 1950s.


----------



## Dimace

SixFootScowl said:


> I have maybe half a dozen Mahler 8s and have struggled to really enjoy it. Just got this yesterday and after a couple listens can say that* this is a good one. *


After Jascha and Dimitris, I could say the 3rd best in the history of this symphony. This means something more that good. Great choice my friend! :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Te Deum in C major, WAB45. Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic, Choir of the German State Opera Berlin.
> 
> Yes, Bruckner's music is definitely starting to click with me a little bit...


That recording of the Te Deum and Psalm 150 requires all windows open and your stereo on full volume. I'd go elsewhere for the motets, because they sound better with little vibrato, but in those two, Jochum is the man, probably because he believed what is being sung. (At least in my opinion.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> It's the weekly *Saturday Symphony*.


I don't think No. 91 usually gets as much attention as it has this weekend.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANSONS
*Guillaume Dufay*
Ensemble Unicorn
Bernhard Landauer - counter tenor
Michael Posch - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Rambler

*Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht* English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Vladimir Ashkenazy on Decca








Two contrasting pieces here.

Siegfried Idyll is I suppose relaxed Wagner. But there is a drive to the piece as well, and ecstatic atmosphere.

Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht is typically intense. As an early 'tonal' work this might well appeal to those who are normally unappreciative of this composer.

Excellent disc.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rambler said:


> *Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht* English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Vladimir Ashkenazy on Decca
> View attachment 133046
> 
> 
> Two contrasting pieces here.
> 
> Siegfried Idyll is I suppose relaxed Wagner. But there is a drive to the piece as well, and ecstatic atmosphere.
> 
> Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht is typically intense. As an early 'tonal' work this might well appeal to those who are normally unappreciative of this composer.
> 
> Excellent disc.


Looks great. I'll have to check it out.



Manxfeeder said:


> That recording of the Te Deum and Psalm 150 requires all windows open and your stereo on full volume. I'd go elsewhere for the motets, because they sound better with little vibrato, but in those two, Jochum is the man, probably because he believed what is being sung. (At least in my opinion.)


I have the Naxos Bruckner Motets disc too, but I have yet to really explore these works, on either disc. Anyway I agree that the Te Deum is a good recording.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Top picks for the Mahler Fourth on lp.


----------



## flamencosketches

Brahmsian Colors said:


> Top picks for the Mahler Fourth on lp.
> 
> View attachment 133054
> View attachment 133055


I have the Klemperer/Philharmonia/Schwartzkopf Mahler 4th as part of the Klemperer Mahler box, but I think that's the one recording in the box I haven't heard yet. I'll have to check it out one of these days. Just haven't been in a Mahler mood lately; I've been neglecting his music.

Currently listening:










*Bedrich Smetana*: String Quartet No.1 in E minor, "From My Life". Stamitz Quartet.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphony # 91 E flat major:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: Symphony #91, Adam Fischer & Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I have the Naxos Bruckner Motets disc too, but I have yet to really explore these works, on either disc.


I think the Naxos motets are a very good alternative to Jochum. But maybe you prefer wider vibrato, and if so, you wouldn't have a problem with Jochum.

Anyway, I'm following my advice now and cranking up the volume on the Te Deum.


----------



## The3Bs

To finish the day:

Shostakovitch - Symphony No. 5 In D Minor, Op. 47 








Leonard Bernstein - New York Philharmonic

Bernstein New York period - passion, sensitivity and sheer beauty.


----------



## Eramire156

*A " failed" Haydn quartet cycle,*

there were two attempts to record all of Haydn's string quartets, both the Pro Arte Quartet and the Schneider Quartet failed to reach completion due lack of funds, both are magnificent failures.

CD12

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet no.41 in D major 
String Quartet no.60 in G major 
String Quartet no.61 in D minor









Schneider Quartet *


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 3* Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Mariss Jansons on RCO Live








Bruckner's Third Symphony from this rather good 2 CD set (with the Fourth Symphony). I listened to the First Symphony earlier this evening, and this is a significant advance on that. I'm not familiar with the Second Symphony, I guess I should remedy that.

Hopefully I'll take in the Fourth Symphony tomorrow evening.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: Symphony #91, Simon Rattle & Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: Symphony #91, Hans Müller-Kray & Stuttgart Radio Symphony


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dimace said:


> After Jascha and Dimitris, I could say the 3rd best in the history of this symphony. This means something more that good. Great choice my friend! :tiphat:


And, as I recall, I picked it up upon your recommendation.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Cello Concerto in E-flat major, op.107. Mistislav Rostropovich, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra.

Man, I don't like all of the Ormandy/Philadelphia recordings, but when they're good, they're damn good. This is one of those times. I think this was the Western première recording of the work and you can tell they're playing as if to prove to the world that it is great music. I don't think as highly of the Oistrakh recording of the VC on the same CD; I have yet to really fall in love with Oistrakh's playing, oddly.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

For the last time "today", to be continued...
Haydn #91: Denis Russel Davies & Stuttgarter Kammerorchester


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Musical Offering with Jordi Savall


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rmathuln

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C sharp minor*
Paris Conservatory Orchestra
Jean Martinon, Cond. 1957


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn, 
Dietrich Henschel, Sarah Connolly, Philippe Herreweghe & Orchestre des Champs-Elysées


----------



## Kopachris

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps, the Rite of Spring
Leonard Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.5
Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Berlin Philharmonic 
(Music & Arts remastered collection) *

Another recording of Bruckner's Fifth, again with the Berlin Philharmonic but under the baton of Wilhelm Furtwängler this time.

Despite the recording dating 1942, it sounds great in its Mono glory. It's another recording I really enjoy.


----------



## flamencosketches

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.5
> Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Berlin Philharmonic
> (Music & Arts remastered collection) *
> 
> Another recording of Bruckner's Fifth, again with the Berlin Philharmonic but under the baton of Wilhelm Furtwängler this time.
> 
> Despite the recording dating 1942, it sounds great in its Mono glory. It's another recording I really enjoy.


Nice. I listened to a recording of Bruckner's 5th by Barenboim (a card-carrying Furtwängler disciple) earlier today and really enjoyed it, for the first time-I've heard it before, but it never left such a positive impression on me.

Now playing:










*Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartet No.8 in C minor, op.110; String Quartet No.1 in C major, op.49. Pacifica Quartet

I have been listening to lots of Shostakovich lately, but mostly the orchestral music-I've been neglecting the string quartets. But of course, he was just as good a writer of chamber music as he was a symphonist, and it's always a joy to explore this music. I've spent a lot of time with this cycle; I think I've heard every quartet at least once, some many times. But it still feels like several of them are ultimately unfamiliar to me. I wish I had the scores to them...


----------



## Joe B

Ensemble Alcatraz performing Gallician and Latin sacred songs from 13th century Spain:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

flamencosketches said:


> I have the Klemperer/Philharmonia/Schwartzkopf Mahler 4th as part of the Klemperer Mahler box, but I think that's the one recording in the box I haven't heard yet. I'll have to check it out one of these days. Just haven't been in a Mahler mood lately; I've been neglecting his music.


I certainly relate to what you mean. I get fairly long "I'm not in the mood for Mahler episodes" too. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cantatas

Juha Kotilainen (bass), Reetta Haavisto (soprano), Johanna Lehesvuori (soprano), Niklas Spångberg (bass), Tuomas Katajala (tenor)

Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Key Ensemble, Leif Segerstam


----------



## flamencosketches

Brahmsian Colors said:


> I certainly relate to what you mean. I get fairly long "I'm not in the mood for Mahler episodes" too. :tiphat:


It's too bad, not least because I have so much of his music on disc, but also because when I am in the mood for Mahler, his music always hits me really hard, in a way that few other composers can match.


----------



## Rogerx

SixFootScowl said:


> I have maybe half a dozen Mahler 8s and have struggled to really enjoy it. Just got this yesterday and after a couple listens can say that this is a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, starting to get into this set, with a couple listens to Symphony 3.


You owe it to yourself spinning Solti, talking about recording history


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major "Titan

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rmathuln

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major*
French National Radio Orchestra
Jean Martinon, cond. rec. 1971


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Preludes, Fugues & Chorals

Nikolai Lugansky (piano)


----------



## Rmathuln

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 08 in C minor*
Tatarstan National Symphony Orchestra
Alexander Sladkovsky, cond. rec. 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud: Autograph

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Played with Tharaud's trademark elegance, and with a keen sense of style, it amounts to a very clever concoction, in which temperature-changes are judiciously controlled and geographical and... - BBC Music Magazine, February 2014,

Bach, W F: Prelude in B minor
Bizet: Adagietto
Cervantes: Adios a Cuba
Chabrier: Feuillet d'album
Chopin: Waltz No. 6 in D flat major, Op. 64 No. 1 'Minute Waltz'
Couperin, F: Le Tic-Toc-Choc ou Les Maillotins (from Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 18ème in F major)
Fauré: Romance sans paroles, Op. 17 No. 3
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Godowsky: The Swan (after Saint-Saens)
Grieg: Wedding Day at Troldhaugen (from Lyric Pieces Op. 65)
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Mompou: El Lago (Le Lac)
Poulenc: Mélancolie
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 3 No. 2 in C sharp minor
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Scriabin: Prelude, Op. 9 No. 1 in C sharp minor for the left hand
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1
Strasnoy: Tourbillon
Tailleferre: Valse Lente
Tchaikovsky: Nocturne for cello & small orchestra (or cello & piano), Op. 19 No. 4changes


----------



## Malx

I thought I'd start the day with something suitable for Palm Sunday:

J S Bach, Cantata BWV 182 'Himmelskönig sei willkommen' - Yumiko Kurisu, Yoshikazu Mera, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij, Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki.

At times I listen with a sense of wonder that this piece and other equally stunning works were composed 300 years ago.


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^
I follow you also with :



Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

abridged and sung in English

David Lloyd (Evangelist), William Wildermann (Jesus), Adele Addison, Betty Allen, Charles Bressler, Donald Bell

New York Philharmonic, Collegiate Chorale, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Boychev

Got that itch to listen to Bach again last night and about to finish the first "essentals" compilation I saw on Spotify. LOVED the BWV 1031 Flute Sonata, I want to explore that softer, more intimate side of Bach next.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Dessau - orchestral works, piano works and string quartets throughout today. I have taken the liberty of dredging up and editing some notes from a previous post of mine.

Paul Dessau's fame - such as it is - rests largely on his collaborative work with Bertolt Brecht and for being at the forefront of musical life in the fledgling German Democratic Republic, a position he shared with Hanns Eisler. Because of anxieties created by the then-new Cold War and their own Socialist affiliations both Dessau and Eisler were no longer welcome in the USA (where they had settled in the late 1930s), so in 1948 they relocated to the Soviet-occupied zone of Germany.

Although Dessau's output for the theatre is not represented the works here still make for an interesting overview: as with Eisler, Dessau developed a diverse portfolio which often reflected the cultural and political climate of where he was living at the time. This gives the impression that Dessau's music could be all things to all men, but he was something of a modernist by inclination (he dabbled in serialism and was in general sympathetic to developments in the West) and although a committed communist he refused to rein himself in when the fruits of his more adventurous labours occasionally raised the hackles of the East German cultural ministers.


_In memoriam Bertolt Brecht_ (1956-57):
_Bach-Variationen_ (1963):
_Orchestermusik no.2_ [_Meer der Stürme (Sea of Storms)_] (1967):
_Orchestermusik no.4_ (1973):



Sonata in F (1914 - rev. 1948):
_Guernica_, piano piece after Picasso (1938):
_Neun Klavierstücke_ [_Nine Piano Pieces_] (1952):
_Fantasietta_ in C-sharp (1971):
_Sonatine_ (1975): ***

*** partly orchestral



String Quartet no.1 (1932):
String Quartet no.2 (1942-43):
String Quartet no.3 (1943-46):
String Quartet no.4 (1948):
String Quartet no.5 [_Barbaraquartett_] (1955):
String Quartet no.6 (1971-74):
String Quartet no.7 (1975):

Apologies for the fuzzy cpo image - the players are the New Leipzig Quartet.



Symphony no.2 (1934 - rev. 1962):
_Symphonische Mozart-Adaptation_ - arr. of W.A. Mozart's String Quintet no.6 in E-flat K614 (1965):
_Orchestermusik no.3_ [_Lenin_] for piano and orchestra, with finale for mixed choir and children's choir [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1969):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Back in 1969, Barbirolli's Mahler 5th was something of a revelation and for a long time this was the reference recording. No doubt since then it has been bettered in terms of both playing (orchestras certainly weren't as familiar with the symphony in those days as they are now) and sound, but Barbirolli had a way with Mahler and, as an interpretation, it still stands up well today.


----------



## Malx

Zelenka, Litaniae Lauretanae - Nancy Argenta, Michael Chance, Christoph Pregardien, Gordon Jones, Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra, Kammerchor Stuttgart, Frieder Bernius.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

1950s stereo recordings with the Philharmonia on top form under Karajan.


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr - Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Michael Collins (clarinet)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Robin O'Neill


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 9

*Berlioz:
Le carnival romaine
Marche hongroise, from Le Damnation de Faust
Royal Hunt & Storm, from Les Troyens
Symphonie fantastique*

Berlioz and Karajan were never really a good match, particularly in the symphony. In trying to ally it to early nineteenth century symphonic tradition, he tends to drain the fantastic out of the _fantastique_. Compared to Davis, or to the fabulous new recording by Les Siècles under François-Xavier Roth this is just plain dull. The shorter works are much better.


----------



## Malx

Prokofiev, Summer Night Op 123 & Glazunov Valse de concert No 1 in D Op 47 - Bournemouth SO, Berglund.

I enjoyed the Prokofiev well enough but the Glazunov just reminded me of the Strauss family sound - a sound I don't care for.
I bought this box a good while ago primarily for Berglunds Shostakovich and Vaughan Williams recordings.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Russian Easter - Male Choir of the Valaam Singing Culture Institute

Male Choir of the Valaam Singing Culture Institute, Igor Ushakov


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers, Cantate Youth Choir, and the City of London Sinfonia in his "Mass of the Children":


----------



## Joachim Raff

Its good but not as good as Svetlanov


----------



## Helgi

Debussy and Ravel with Aldo Ciccolini this morning:










Debussy: _Fantasie pour piano et orchestre_
Ravel: _Concerto pour la main gauche_, _Concerto en sol_
Orchestre de Paris/Jean Martinon

Debussy: _Clair de lune_

Ravel: _Pavane pour une infante défunte_


----------



## Malx

Glazunov, Symphony No 8 - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Jose Serebrier.


----------



## eljr

on to CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

La vie en rose

Daniel Ottensamer (clarinet)

Münchner Symphoniker, Stephan Koncz

Debussy: Rhapsody for clarinet & piano (or orchestra), L. 116 'Première rapsodie'
Françaix: Clarinet Concerto
Giraud: Sous le ciel de Paris
Milhaud: Scaramouche, suite for two pianos, Op. 165b
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle in A minor for flute, clarinet & piano/orchestra Op. 6


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Cage*: Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano. Boris Berman

Very interesting music. Reminds me a bit of Balinese gamelan.


----------



## Dimace

Helgi said:


> Debussy and Ravel with Aldo Ciccolini this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debussy: _Fantasie pour piano et orchestre_
> Ravel: _Concerto pour la main gauche_, _Concerto en sol_
> Orchestre de Paris/Jean Martinon
> 
> Debussy: _Clair de lune_
> 
> Ravel: _Pavane pour une infante défunte_


SUPER set, Helgi! SUPER! Aldo is a true great. I love him to death. Well done.


----------



## The3Bs

I have also been on Bach morning ... started with:

An old favorite to lighten up my Sunday:

The Brandenburg Concertos - Brüggen, Kuijkens, Bylsma, Leonhardt









Still fresh after all these years... and still one I return to every so often....


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.12 in D minor, op.112, "The Year 1917". Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic

At last I have made it to the 12th: Shostakovich's "worst" symphony, as most would have it. I'm only in the first movement. Is it really so bad as people say? I guess I'm about to find out.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heard it today too


----------



## The3Bs

Now on my 2nd Bach CD... (not totally Bach but)

Rosalyn Tureck ‎- Live At The Teatro Colón









This is Classic/Romantic Bach on a Piano...slow and slower.... but brilliant nonetheless...


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude-Bach and others*

CD4 Dutch Organs


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos & El Amor Brujo

Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa, García Navarro


----------



## The3Bs

Bach Day continues...

Bach - Glenn Gould ‎- The French Suites:









A different Back to Rosalyn Tureck... 
I love the articulation and how he makes all the notes sing (he even can not stop himself).


----------



## eljr

Finished CD 3.
It's not easy for me to get through 3 or 4 CD's like this but this one was especially enjoyable.


----------



## eljr

Now a listen to an old favorite... a very different atmosphere created here.

It's what I need, constant change. Sharp contrasts.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

This was my first Brahms cycle. Now that I've heard Jochum, van Beinum, Furtwangler, and other great recordings, all I can say about this is . . . (yawn) . . . uh, what was I saying?


----------



## Manxfeeder

The3Bs said:


> Bach - Glenn Gould ‎- The French Suites:
> 
> View attachment 133100
> 
> 
> I love the articulation and how he makes all the notes sing (he even can not stop himself).


I had a friend who wanted to introduce Gould to his girlfriend, so he left her in his car as he ran an errand with the Goldberg Variations. When he came back, she was wide-eyed and panicked. "What's wrong?" "There's a stalker somewhere around here. I can hear him moaning." Gould should come with a warning label.


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> Now a listen to an old favorite... a very different atmosphere created here.
> 
> It's what I need, constant change. Sharp contrasts.


I love this!!!!! Also an old favorite....


----------



## The3Bs

Manxfeeder said:


> I had a friend who wanted to introduce Gould to his girlfriend, so he left her in his car as he ran an errand with the Goldberg Variations. When he came back, she was wide-eyed and panicked. "What's wrong?" "There's a stalker somewhere around here. I can hear him moaning." Gould should come with a warning label.


That is a nice one!!!!

However if you are used to it you can set yourself to filter him out....


----------



## Ariasexta

Recently I become addicted to the English suites, played by Gustav Leonhardt on Seon and Veritas EMI, yes, Martin Skowroneck`s harpsichord is really addictive, I just can not get enough of that Dulcken made by Skowroneck in 1962, now owned by Mr Bob van Asperen. Also, I play Teldec Bach cantatas a lot, whoa whoa whoa. If you think JS Bach is some textbook guy, you are seriously wrong, forget about what other people say, just listen for yourself. I do not think I would ask for more than the happiness from music, this is something to die for, to feel all the pains in the world for.


----------



## Manxfeeder

The3Bs said:


> That is a nice one!!!!
> 
> However if you are used to it you can set yourself to filter him out....


Another thing is to get the Zenph re-performance of the Goldbergs, where his recording is recreated by a computer linked to a high-tech player piano. It's pretty much the same performance without all the moanings, suitable for sitting in the dark in a car.


----------



## Malx

Rued Langgaard, Symphony No 3 (The flush of youth - la melodia) - Per Salo (piano), Danish National SO, Thomas Dausgaard.

Written in the early part of the twentieth century there is not too much of a modernistic bent going on with this 'symphony'. It is one of Langgaard's works I rather like but for me it is a quasi piano concerto rather than a symphony - the piano is prominent throughout and there is even a little interjection from a choir in the final movement. 
So what we have is a bit of a hotch potch but an enjoyable one!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas*

Disk 6 from this boxed set.


----------



## Guest002

The Nagasaki is not something I've ever heard, but it's a very listenable, exciting piece. Almost Shostakovichian, maybe!


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> I had a friend who wanted to introduce Gould to his girlfriend, so he left her in his car as he ran an errand with the Goldberg Variations. When he came back, she was wide-eyed and panicked. "What's wrong?" "There's a stalker somewhere around here. I can hear him moaning." Gould should come with a warning label.


I find this Meisters habit very annoying, to tell you the truth. But he is a great pianist and has the right to do his things… :lol:

(for listeners like me, they can't make up to 10 min. with Goldberg the whispering is an additional problem…)


----------



## flamencosketches

The3Bs said:


> Now on my 2nd Bach CD... (not totally Bach but)
> 
> Rosalyn Tureck ‎- Live At The Teatro Colón
> 
> View attachment 133094
> 
> 
> This is Classic/Romantic Bach on a Piano...slow and slower.... but brilliant nonetheless...


Hey, my girlfriend has that CD. Should I try and borrow it from her?


----------



## Rogerx

Time for some sensation.


----------



## The3Bs

and now for a break from Bach....

Schubert - Symphonies Nos. 8 from:









George Szell - Cleveland Orchestra

Like the acoustics and the loaded energy he manages with the Orchestra... almost makes it to my tops list... but still very enjoyable.

The 9nth is also very good....


----------



## flamencosketches

dizwell said:


> View attachment 133105
> 
> 
> The Nagasaki is not something I've ever heard, but it's a very listenable, exciting piece. Almost Shostakovichian, maybe!


I hear Shostakovich in early Schnittke, too. Oddly, when I'm in the mood for one of them, I can't stomach the other. The two composers might occupy the same niche in my preferences.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Magnificat, BWV243. Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan.


----------



## Bourdon

*Music for the Holy Week*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b09qcyxy


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> Hey, my girlfriend has that CD. Should I try and borrow it from her?


Why not? It is music making of an High order...It is though Bach played in and old style, somewhat ponderous (maybe not the best word use here) but she manages to build such a nice sound. The encores are really good!!! The Schubert quite whimsical. The only piece I keep asking for more is the Bach-Busoni Chaconne (it is still good but...).

This CD has been in my collection for more than 20 years and I still come to it from time to time....


----------



## sbmonty

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4


----------



## Vasks

*Halffter - Overture concertante (Encinar/Naxos)
Ciurlionis - Two Fugues for String Quartet (Vilnius Qrt/MCA)
Scriabin - Mazurkas (9), Op. 25 (Le Van/Music & Arts)
Stravinsky - Concerto in D for String Orchestra (Dutoit/London)*


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 'Leningrad'

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

Olivier Messiaen, Trois Petites Liturgies de la Presence Divine - Roger Muraro (piano), Valerie Hartmann-Claverie (ondes martinot), Helene Collerette (violin solo), Maitrise de Radio France, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung.

Marvellous.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Brahmsian Colors

flamencosketches said:


> It's too bad, not least because I have so much of his music on disc, but also because when I am in the mood for Mahler, his music always hits me really hard, in a way that few other composers can match.


I agree with you here also. For me, it's the quality of bittersweetness he conveys that touches me in a way I find unique among composers.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

violin concerto Henryk Szeryng London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## cougarjuno

A grab bag of Boccherini works featuring two Cello Concertos G 476 and G 573


----------



## flamencosketches

Brahmsian Colors said:


> I agree with you here also. For me, it's the quality of bittersweetness he conveys that touches me in a way I find unique among composers.


An odd thing I've noticed that you might appreciate (if not necessarily agree with) is that when I'm in the mood for Brahms, I am NOT in the mood for Mahler; conversely, when I'm in a Mahler phase, Brahms' music does little for me. I don't know why and, for the record, I adore the music of both. These two composers are almost like opposite poles of musical expression for me. Very strange...

Current listening...:










*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.6 in B minor, op.54. Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic

Wow, the first movement is phenomenal. It reminds me almost of the first movement to Sibelius' 4th. The Scherzo is much more playful than anything in the Sibelius, but it features some great wind writing. A great symphony. More compact than Shostakovich's other symphonies. I'll be returning to this again soon.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Flamme said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b09qcyxy


I love the image - and yet I feel I've seen it before...


----------



## Malx

Auguste Franchomme, various pieces (CD 6 from box below) - Anner Bylsma (cello), Lambert Orkis (piano), L'Archibudelli & The Smithsonian Chamber Players.


----------



## strawa

Cesar Franck - Sonata for Piano and Violin
Chausson - Concert Op. 21
Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov, Salagon Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133114


*George Frideric Handel*
- Harp Concerto, op. 4 no. 6
- Variations for Harp

*François-Adrien Boieldieu*
- Harp Concerto in 3 Tempi

*Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf*
- Harp Concerto

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
- Theme, Variations and Rondo pastorale

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
- Six Variations on a Swiss Song

Marisa Robles, harp
The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Iona Brown, conductor

1967 and 1980, compilation 1990


----------



## Joe B

Neeme Jarvi leading The Scottish National Orchestra in Richard Strauss's "Ein Heldenleben":


----------



## Rmathuln

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> violin concerto Henryk Szeryng London Symphony Orchestra


Please, please, please Universal - reissue this set in 192k remasterings with BluRay Audio.
This set deserves to be continuously available just as much as the Beethoven sets Universal never lets lapse, like Karajan '63.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b09tn1hx


----------



## elgar's ghost

Egon Wellesz - symphonies beginning tonight (1-4) and concluding tomorrow morning (5-9). Again I have cribbed some notes from a previous post of mine for the same works.

Wellesz (1885-1974) was an Austrian émigré of predominantly Hungarian Jewish origin who settled in the UK soon after the _Anschluss_. A professor at the University of Vienna who was a leading expert on music from the Byzantine Empire, Wellesz was fortuitously away in the Netherlands when he was warned by telegram not just about the annexation of Austria which had occurred in his absence but also its impending consequences should he return. Wellesz sought refuge in the UK shortly afterwards, but with the outbreak of WWII he then had to undergo a period of internment under the 'enemy alien' rules. However, he had friends here from previous visits and he was released in 1940, allegedly due to the intervention of, among others, Ralph Vaughan Williams.

Wellesz came to the symphony late: he was 60 when he completed his first in 1946, but there was no stopping him after that - despite academia at Oxford's Lincoln College making heavy demands on his time he went on to compose another eight over the next quarter of a century before his advanced age caught up with him.

Once he had adapted to life in the UK I wonder if Wellesz felt compelled to make up for lost time by actually remembering lost times - occasionally the sound-world of the first four symphonies brings to mind Franz Schmidt albeit with a harder glaze, but overall they are largely a synthesis of different strands of the Austro-German tradition, occupying a position which bestrides both the post-Mahler/Reger era and the time of Brahms and Bruckner (the latter two still had over a decade of life left in them when Wellesz was born). They are also peppered here and there with a wistful lyricism which maybe represents a hankering for the Vienna which Wellesz was forced to leave behind. And although the second symphony was subtitled _The English_ as a tribute to his adopted country, the work itself doesn't particularly evoke the kind of recognisable 'Englishness' associated with the usual suspects such as Vaughan Williams, Holst or Elgar - this is the music of a man who remained Austrian at heart, as the name given to the fourth symphony implies.

After the relatively conventional post-romantic Austro-German soundscape and structure of symphonies 1-4 the remainder are different animals altogether, especially from no.6 onwards. Often involving serial techniques and placing more emphasis on tautness, economy and control, these are definitely not the works of an old man hitting the autumnal cruise-control button while yearning for the Vienna of his younger years. Incidentally, the work of another Egon from Austria - the artist Schiele - graces the sleeves of these discs. I enjoy this cycle very much - and I might just go through them all again before too long.

Once again, thanks have to go to the cpo label for their enterprise in unearthing yet more worthwhile and interesting works from undeserved obscurity.

Symphony no.1 op.62 (1945-46):
_Symphonic Epilogue_ op.108 (1969):
Symphony no.8 op.110 (1970):



Symphony no.2 [_The English_] op.65 (1947-48):
Symphony no.9 op.111 (1970-71):



Symphony no.3 op.68 (1949-51):
Symphony no.5 op.75 (1955-56):



Symphony no.4 [_Sinfonia Austriaca_] op.70 (1951-53):
Symphony no.6 op.95 (1965):
Symphony no.7 [_Contra torrentem (Against the Stream)_] op.102 (1967-68):


----------



## Eramire156

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Prelude & fugue en la mineur, BWV 543
Choral 'Ich rufe zu dir', BWV 639
Choral 'Jesus bleibt meine Freude', BWV 147
Fantaisie & fugue en sol mineur, BWV 542









Yvonne Lefébure*


----------



## Jacck

*Bartók - The Wooden Prince / Cantata Profana*
Boulez

*Prokofiev - Symphony 4*
Weller


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Holmboe, Symphony No. 8*

Aarhus Symphony Orchestra on Spotify. This is my introduction to the composer.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphony No 38 'Prague' - Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado.

I can't make my mind up about this box - there is nothing dreadful about the performances but it all feels a little too safe and grey.


----------



## Joe B

Sam Laughton leading The Elysian Singers in choral music by Sir James MacMillan:










*Divo Aloysio Sacrum
The Gallant Weaver
A Child's Prayer
Seinte Mari Moder Milde
Tremunt Videntes Angeli
Cantos Sagrados
Christus Vincit
So Deep*


----------



## The3Bs

On a provocative mood....

Valery Afanassiev - Franz Schubert ‎- The Late Piano Sonatas D985, 959 & 960









Sometimes I love it sometimes I am indifferent and sometimes I hate it....but keeping coming back from time to time... there is a je ne sais quois with his take on the late sonatas.....


----------



## Kopachris

Recent score from the local record store, Beethoven's 9th Symphony played by the Berlin Philharmonic. Bought it over the phone while under quarantine!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4* Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Mariss Jansons on RCO Live








The Brucker 4 from this 2 CD set.

There is nothing wrong with Bruckener 4th Symphony, and it is certainly one of Bruckner's most popular symphonies. However it's not one of my favourites. I think it is certainly one that doesn't seem to challenge the listener.

My reaction to it might also be due to over familiarity. I go to orchestral concerts with a friend who is not really a Bruckner fan - with the exception of this symphony. So whenever it turns up being performed in Manchester or Liverpool he's always keen for us to attend. Any other Bruckner symphony I can't get him interested in!


----------



## Bourdon

Rmathuln said:


> Please, please, please Universal - reissue this set in 192k remasterings with BluRay Audio.
> This set deserves to be continuously available just as much as the Beethoven sets Universal never lets lapse, like Karajan '63.


The set is still available as a SACD.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hans-Shmid...onies-JAPAN-5-SACD-TOWER-RECORDS/122948790026


----------



## Dimace

I had no Appetit for music today, despite I have done some works with my monstrous collection. This is something I listened and I enjoyed.









(Stanley, for me always, is the Beethoven of the directors. The biggest ever lived on earth. The music of BL is mostly a classical music collection, very nicely played from the NSO).


----------



## Red Terror

Dimace said:


> I had no Appetit for music today, despite I have done some works with my monstrous collection. This is something I listened and I enjoyed.
> 
> View attachment 133124
> 
> 
> (Stanley, for me always, is the Beethoven of the directors. The biggest ever lived on earth. The music of BL is most a classical music collection, very nicely played from the NSO).


It's unfortunate he was also responsible for Eyes Wide Shut.


----------



## Rambler

*Dvorak: Slavonic Dances Op.46 & Op. 72* Cleveland Orchestra conducted by George Szell on Sony

Sorry no picture - I can't seem to find my particular cover!

Anyway this is a classic account that got the Penguin Guide Rosette.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wellesz, Symphony No. 4
*


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> Rued Langgaard, Symphony No 3 (The flush of youth - la melodia) - Per Salo (piano), Danish National SO, Thomas Dausgaard.
> 
> Written in the early part of the twentieth century there is not too much of a modernistic bent going on with this 'symphony'. It is one of Langgaard's works I rather like but for me it is a quasi piano concerto rather than a symphony - the piano is prominent throughout and there is even a little interjection from a choir in the final movement.
> So what we have is a bit of a hotch potch but an enjoyable one!
> 
> View attachment 133104


That moment when the chorus enters is magical in my view. It gives me goosebumps.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Manxfeeder said:


> *Holmboe, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> Aarhus Symphony Orchestra on Spotify. This is my introduction to the composer.


What did you think of it?


----------



## Manxfeeder

MusicSybarite said:


> What did you think of it?


I need to hear it again. It has a Sibelius-like transformation of cells, so I'm sure it takes a few listens to grasp everything that's happening.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Akira Ifukube: Sinfonia Tapkaara, Dmitry Yablonsky & Russian Philharmonic


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Five Songs Op. 105* Stephen Kovacevich and the London Philharmonic conducted by Wolfgang Sawallisch with Ann Murray in the Five Songs - on EMI








Brahms conception of the concerto is symphonic - a concerto with four instead of the usual three movements. Pretty grand.

And in Stephen Kovacevich we have a particular favourite of mine. A serious musician - nothing flashy about him. I've been fortunate enough to see him perform at concerts I attended. Memorably sitting very close as he performed Beethoven's final piano sonata.


----------



## MusicSybarite

DaddyGeorge said:


> Akira Ifukube: Sinfonia Tapkaara, Dmitry Yablonsky & Russian Philharmonic
> 
> View attachment 133126


Ifukube is one of my favorite Japanese composers. Glad to see his music being posted here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Six Orchestral Pieces, Symphony*

Sinopoli and the Dresden Staatskapelle


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Webern, Six Orchestral Pieces, Symphony*
> 
> Sinopoli and the Dresden Staatskapelle


Great recording, GREAT works! I was just listening to some Schoenberg out of the Sinopoli/Dresden box. But now:










*Gustav Mahler*: Selections from Rückert-Lieder & Des Knaben Wunderhorn. Christa Ludwig, Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## sstucky

The cantata section of the first Brilliant Bach box. This has to be the greatest bargain in musical history. I got the thing 15 or so years ago for under $120, tax and shipping included.


----------



## Rmathuln

Bourdon said:


> The set is still available as a SACD.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hans-Shmid...onies-JAPAN-5-SACD-TOWER-RECORDS/122948790026


Very expensive Tower Records Japan limited edition reissue.
Only Sym. and Over.

Ought to be continuously available as an International release at reasonable price.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.4 "Romantic"
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia 
*
Alternating back to Bruckner, this time returning to the Fourth Symphony.

Rather than Wand or Furtwängler, I have gone with Klemperer & the Philharmonia. The Orchestra play (or played) sublimely for Klemperer and the production/mixing/sound is superb.

So far, an excellent performance indeed.


----------



## 13hm13

Schumann* - Beaux Arts Trio, Samuel Rhodes, Dolf Bettelheim ‎- Piano Quartet • Klavierquartett Op. 47 / Piano Quintet • Klaverierquintett Op. 44
Label: Philips ‎- 420 791-2


----------



## D Smith

Opera today, good for when you are shut in.

Wagner: Meistersinger. Joseph Greindel, Anja Silja, Sandor Konya, Carlos Alexander, Kurt Bohme, Ruth Hesse. Karl Bohm, Bayreuther Festpiele. 1964 broadcast.

Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier. Montserrat Caballe, Teresa Zylis-Gera, Liselotte Hammes, Otto Edelmann. John Pritchard, Glyndebourne. Live broadcast 1965.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Lieder aus "Des Knaben Wunderhorn". John Shirley-Quirk, Jessye Norman, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.

This is a great performance. I still have yet to deeply explore the DKW-Lieder but it's clearly wonderful music. I think I appreciate it more now that I'm not listening to Mahler's symphonies frequently. I have Bourdon to thank for putting me onto this recording last year when I didn't know Mahler's music as well as I do now.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133132


*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*

Scheherazade
Russian Easter Overture

New York Philharmonic
Yuri Temirkanov, conductor

1993


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

flamencosketches said:


> An odd thing I've noticed that you might appreciate (if not necessarily agree with) is that when I'm in the mood for Brahms, I am NOT in the mood for Mahler; conversely, when I'm in a Mahler phase, Brahms' music does little for me. I don't know why and, for the record, I adore the music of both. These two composers are almost like opposite poles of musical expression for me. Very strange


At one time or another, it seems virtually all of us has experienced mood contrasts concerning the desire to listen or not to this or that composer. I can't honestly say I adore Mahler though I have certainly enjoyed his music a good number of times. As far as _Brahms_ vs Mahler or any other composer, I have more greatly enjoyed the music of the former for nearly 60 years.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## 13hm13

Bach & Co

Artists

Thibault Noally (violin)
Les Accents


----------



## 13hm13

Debussy: Solo Piano Music / Angela Hewitt
Debussy / Hewitt


----------



## Joe B

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 133132
> 
> 
> *Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*
> 
> Scheherazade
> Russian Easter Overture
> 
> New York Philharmonic
> Yuri Temirkanov, conductor
> 
> 1993


Had the same disc in my hands earlier. Good choice.


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in Eriks Esenvalds "St Luke Passion":









also:
*A Drop In The Ocean
The First Tears
Litany Of The Heavens*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Piano Concertos K. 246 & K. 271 - Gregory Haimovsky, 
Russian Philharmony of Moscow & Alexander Vedernikov


----------



## flamencosketches

Red Terror said:


>


I had never heard of Bernd Alois Zimmermann, but earlier today I read a chapter in Alex Ross's _The Rest is Noise_ about him, and my interest has been piqued. It sounds like he wrote some pretty dark music. Sounds like something that might be right up my alley. What do you think of that ECM disc? It looks great.

Now playing:










*Alexander Scriabin*: 12 Études, op.8. Chitose Okashiro.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133136


*Sergei Prokofiev*

Romeo & Juliet

London Symphony Orchestra
Valery Gergiev, conductor

2010


----------



## Red Terror

flamencosketches said:


> I had never heard of Bernd Alois Zimmermann, but earlier today I read a chapter in Alex Ross's _The Rest is Noise_ about him, and my interest has been piqued. It sounds like he wrote some pretty dark music. Sounds like something that might be right up my alley. What do you think of that ECM disc? It looks great.


I am deeply impressed with the music and ECM's recording. If you like Bartok, you'll likely enjoy Zimmermann. Here's a useful link: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7976956--zimmermann-canto-di-speranza


----------



## flamencosketches

Red Terror said:


> I am deeply impressed with the music and ECM's recording. If you like Bartok, you'll likely enjoy Zimmermann. Here's a useful link: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7976956--zimmermann-canto-di-speranza


Thank you!! I'm excited to check it out!


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Schreker - Chamber Symphony (1916)

Franz Schreker - Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Michael Gielen ‎- Vorspiel Zu Einem Drama / Kammersinfonie Für 23 Solo-Instrumente
Label: Schwann Musica Mundi ‎- VMS 1618


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Schreker --Nocturne ...

Franz Schreker - BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky ‎- Fantastic Overture / Nachtstück / Prelude To A Drama / Interlude From Der Schatzgräber / Valse Lente / Ekkehard
Label: Chandos ‎- CHAN 9797


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Suk - Piano Trios

The Florestan Trio

Excellently balanced and recorded, these performances, combined with a superbly intense reading of Suk's brief Elegy make for a very estimable issue. - BBC Music Magazine, March 2008,


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Playlist of whole LP : https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1gAgJIplj-kxqDmgwmAfw1VtdJ6s7eB3


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Tristan

At first I was like, should I really be listening to this of all symphonies when I'm so tense and stressed? But despite the fact that this music is not soothing in the least, it actually put my mind at ease. 

*Shostakovich* - Symphony No. 11 in G minor, Op. 103, "The Year 1905"


----------



## Rogerx

The Unknown Debussy

Nicolas Horvath (piano)

Debussy: L'Enfant Prodigue
Debussy: Préludes - Book 1
Debussy: Préludes - Book 2


----------



## Rogerx

Classic- HAUSER

London Symphony Orchestra, Robert Ziegler

Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2: 3rd Movement (Notturno)
Dalla: Caruso
Last: The Lonely Shepherd
Puccini: Nessun dorma (from Turandot)
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a
Yiruma: River Flows In You


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


----------



## The3Bs

To start a new work week:

Murray Perahia Plays Handel and Scarlatti









Just a relaxed way to start... beautiful tone ... wonderful recording..you can just listen and enjoy... Unfortunately I aslo need to do some work... so I will be in and out of these wonderful sound waves


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1
> 
> Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


Wonderful, Wonderful , Wonderful... what a way to start a new "working" week...


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Boychev

Bach: Flute Sonatas - Marina Piccinini, Brasil Guitar Duo


----------



## Guest002

Not sure that I am enjoying it as yet. Sonically interesting, musically... not yet convinced. First time of knowingly hearing any Birtwistle, if truth be told.


----------



## The3Bs

Back to Bach:

Johann Sebastian Bach, Lionel Rogg ‎- Organ Works









Different from Marie-Claire Alain and Nicholas Danby in places slower in places a tad faster.... the sound is OK with a nice atmosphere on the lower registers but could do with a little more on the higher ones...

Still nice insights into some well known pieces.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's Mahler 6th I've known and owned almost since its initial releatse in 1978. It was very well received at the time, though, for some reason, it's rarely recommended these days. I still like it, especially the wonderfully lyrcial yet melancholic slow movement.

Ludwig's performances of the _Kindertotenlieder_ and _Rückert Lieder_ are also self-recommending, beautifully sung and alive to the meaning of the texts. That said, when I want to listen to these songs, I usually reach for Baker's versions with Barbirolli, which seem to me to probe that bit deeper.


----------



## Rogerx

Suk: Asrael & A Fairy Tale

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - Keyboard Concerti nos. 3, 5, 6, 7
Murray Perahia, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Cage*: Sonatas & Interludes for prepared piano. Boris Berman

Killer music, absolutely entrancing. I don't know why it took me so long to discover these. I ordered this CD after I saw another user here listening to it; I think it was Elgar's Ghost. So cheers to you, EG


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

*Weckman-Böhm-Bach-Frescobaldi-van den Kerckhoven*

CD5


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 'Resurrection' - Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Abbado.
A favourite Mahler symphony of mine which will get a few plays this week.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not sure how I've ended up with this performance of the Mozart Requiem. It certainly wouldn't be a top choice and the soloists are an ill-matched bunch, Tomova-Sintov no longer able to command a firm line and Burchuladze out of his element.


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Violin Concertos Nos. 1-2

Salvatore Accardo (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Dutoit
Recorded: 1975-01
Recording Venue: Barking Town Hall, London


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No.4 in A minor, op.63. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.

Such a great cycle...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mark-Anthony Turnage - four discs of earlier works for this afternoon.

I bought these discs a long time ago when Turnage had little else commercially available and I found the music challenging on the whole and full of interesting things. That said, the album-long John Scofield/Turnage collaboration _Scorched_ does occasionally get me looking at my watch despite the work oscillating imaginatively between modern guitar jazz, big band and contemporary classical textures.

The musical template for _Scorched_ largely takes after the one which distinguishes the other long work here, _Blood on the Floor_. However, _Scorched_ is pretty much a fourteen-part Scofield composition augmented by Turnage's classical smarts whereas with _Blood on the Floor_ it is the Scofield-helmed jazz arrangements which compliment Turnage's music. _Blood on the Floor_ is bleak, gritty and often personal - for example the _Elegy for Andy_ section is in memory of Turnage's brother who died of a drug overdose - and it is the one I much prefer out of the two.

_Three Screaming Popes_ for large orchestra, after the art of Francis Bacon (1988-89):
_Kai_ for solo cello and ensemble (1989-90):
_Momentum_ for orchestra (1990-91):
_Drowned Out_ for large orchestra (1992-93):










_Night Dances_ for oboe/cor anglais, trumpet, harp, celesta, orchestra and offstage string quintet (1981):
_Some Days_ - cycle of three songs plus instrumental interlude and semi-vocalise finale for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Texts: Joseph Kariuki/Bloke Modisane/James Baldwin] (1989):
_Your Rockaby_ for saxophone and orchestra (1992-93):
_Dispelling the Fears_ for two trumpets and orchestra (1994-95):
_Blood on the Floor_ for electric guitar, saxophone/bass clarinet, drums and large chamber ensemble (1993-96):










_Scorched_ for electric guitar, electric bass, drums, big band and orchestra (1996-2001):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Igor Stravinsky*: Pétrouchka, ballet in four tableaux. Pierre Boulez, New York Philharmonic

Wow, this is a phenomenal recording. I know this is a cliché about Boulez's conducting, but I'm hearing details in the score that I've never noticed before. This is the first time I've ever listened to anything of his with the NYPO. They sound great under his baton (or lack thereof).


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin & Brahms: Ballades

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

not since Vladimir Ashkenazy's classic 1964 set for Decca have Chopin's Ballades sounded so emotionally rich and imposing as they do here.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Paganini: Violin Concertos Nos. 1-2
> 
> Salvatore Accardo (violin)
> London Philharmonic Orchestra
> Charles Dutoit
> Recorded: 1975-01
> Recording Venue: Barking Town Hall, London


Wholeheartedly recommended... This and Menuhin's were some of my first ever CD purchases...


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

A completely new recording of the keyboard works.

CD1


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h206


----------



## Helgi

*Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 5*
Levine/VPO with Itzhak Perlman










*Bach: Concertos BWV 1041, 1043 & 1052*
Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert
Simon Standage, Elizabeth Wilcock, David Reichenberg


----------



## eljr

stabat mater


----------



## The3Bs

On a strong contrast to the start of the day:

Pletnev ‎- Live At Carnegie Hall: Bach / Busoni - Beethoven - Chopin









Pletnev seems to have gone with his more Bombastic approach for this one... When it works it is very good ... but in some areas (Chopin?) maybe it is a bit to much (a touch too heavy handed in some passages). The Chaconne starts well but it is let down in some places due to the approach and ends with a Bang. The Beethoven Op111 works quite well (not my favorite but a fantastic reading).

However when you get to the Encores!!!! He seems to change again and then really dazzles...

I did see him live at the Concertgebouw in the early 2000's, if my memory serves me well, on a Rachmaninoff/Tchaikovsky recital and he went with a more restrained approach that time.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Magnificat & Gloria

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Offenbach - Overture to "The Grand Duchess of Gerolstein" (Karajan/DG)
Massenet - Que mes soeurs sont heureuses from "Cinderella" (von Stade/CBS)
Saint-Saens - Piano Concerto #1 (Roge/London)*


----------



## pmsummer

THE QUEEN'S PANTOFLE
_Music for Pageant, Play, and Party
1520 - 1620_
*Byrd - Dowland - Johnson - Ortiz - Van Eyck - Brade - Morely - Playford - Jones - Nicholson - Edwards - Johnson - Robinson - Bacheler - Anonymous*
Hexachordia

_Hexachordia Recordings_


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Malx

Prokofiev, Piano Sonatas Nos 4 & 5 - Matti Raekallio.


----------



## Bourdon

*Thomas Tomkins*

Especially attractive because of the anthems sung by Red Byrd


----------



## Rogerx

Kuhnau: Complete Sacred Works, Vol. 1

Heidi Maria Taubert (soprano), Isabel Meyer-Kalis (soprano), Friedemann Klos (bass), Tobias Hunger (tenor), David Erler (male alto)

Camerata Lipsiensis, Opella Musica, Gregor Meyer

Daran erkennen wir, daß wir in ihm verbleiben
Es steh Gott auf
Mein Alter kommt, ich kann nicht sterben
Tristis est anima mea
Welt adieu, ich bin dein müde
Wenn ihr fröhlich seid an euren Festen


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 10*


----------



## Janspe

I've been listening to the violinist Rolf Schulte a lot. He's recorded many modern and contemporary composers I love, but I've never studied his recorded output systematically. There's a lot of intersting stuff in there!

*M. Babbit: Sextets and The Joy of More Sextets, both works for piano and violin*
Alan Feinberg, piano
Rolf Schulte, violin









I've never explored Babbitt's work very deeply, so this is relatively unknown territory for me. Babbitt's sparse, modern idiom in these duo works (the titles refer to theoretical stuff within the works) is quite attractive but requires more investigation for sure.

*G. Ligeti: Trio for Piano, Horn and Violin*
Alan Feinberg, piano
William Purvis, horn
Rolf Schulte, violin









This is an absolute classic, and one of my favourite chamber works of its era.

*T. Picker: Violin Concerto*
American Composers Orchestra, led by Paul Dunkel
Rolf Schulte, violin









Picker is a new discovery for me, but I enjoyed his violin concerto enough to give it another listen later on. Kudos to Schulte for playing it!

*E. Carter: Duo for piano and violin; Riconoscenza per Goffredo Petrassi for solo violin & Con leggerezza pensosa for clarinet, violin and cello*
Martin Goldray, piano
Rolf Schulte, violin
Charles Neidich, clarinet
Fred Sherry, cello









And to end the listening session, some music from one of my favourites, Carter! This is the composer through whom I got to know Schulte as he's recorded an _amazing_ rendition of the violin concerto. I've heard all of these recordings before, but I'm glad to revisit them.


----------



## The3Bs

Bach again:

Dmitry Sitkovetsky - English Chamber Orchestra - José-Luis Garcia - Neil Black ‎- Violin concertos









Between HIP and the Old way.. but very well recorded in bright detailed sound...


----------



## Malx

Rautavaara, Symphony No 8 'The Journey' - Helsinki PO, Segerstam.
Commisioned for the Philadelphia Orchestra's Centenary in 2000, the work was completed in 1999.


----------



## Shosty

Joseph Haydn - Symphonies nos. 39, 41, 48, 65
The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## 13hm13

Schreker: Irrelohe --- Opera in 3 Acts


----------



## Malx

As it would have been Andre Previn's birthday today:
Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 4 - LSO, Previn.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mozart
Sinfonia Concertante KV 364 - Sinfonia Concertante KV 297b - Concertone KV 190 
Concert for flute, harp and Orchestra KV 299

Kammerorchester "CPE Bach" - conductor : Hartmut Haenchen


----------



## The3Bs

To finish the working day:

Hector Berlioz ‎- Symphonie Fantastiqe Op.14









Hermann Scherchen - The London Symphony Orchestra

Quite a bit different to François-Xavier Roth and Les Siècles but I still have it as one of the best I heard even with a slightly constrained sound... the orchestration still comes through and is full of theatricality (verve and lyricism).


----------



## Joachim Raff

D'Indy: Symphonie sur un chant montagnard, Op. 25

Martin Helmchen (piano)
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Marek Janowski

Currently exploring the composer's work


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

I'm trying to get the feeling back for Mahler, so I'm open to anything that works. For some reason, Libor Pesek with the Royal Liverpool Phil is keeping my attention. I don't know if it's a "great" recording or a second-tier; as long as it keeps me listening, I'm all for it.


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday Albert Roussel (April 5, a belated wish).

Evocations, Op.15 L.16 For Contralto, Tenor, Baritone And Orchestra [1910-1911] Nathalie Stutzmann, Nicolai Gedda, Jose Van Dam, Michel Plasson, Orfeon Donostiarra, Orchestre National Du Capitole De Toulouse. Evocative and well performed.










Ballet "Aeneas" For Chorus And Orchestra, Op. 54 L. 68 Jean Martinon: Orchestre National De L'ORTF










Roussel: Complete Songs. José Van Dam & Dalton Baldwin, Mady Mesple - Patrick Gallois, Colette Alliot-Lugaz, Kurt Ollmann.


----------



## Joe B

Started the day with Cyril Scott's "Cello Concerto":










then onto Howard Hanson's symphonies 3 & 6:










and UPS dropped this off earlier today (current listening):


----------



## Malx

Carl Nielsen, Symphony No 4 'The Inextinguishable' - Royal Danish Orchestra, Paavo Berglund.


----------



## pmsummer

HARMONIE UNIVERSELLE
_Portrait Alia Vox 1998-2001_
*Works by Various Composers*
Jordi Savall - director
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Hesperion XXI
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Le Concerts des Nations
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Joachim Raff

Indy: La Forêt enchantée, Op. 8

Iceland Symphony Orchestra
Rumon Gamba


----------



## Joe B

James Burton leading Schola Cantorum of Oxford in choral music by Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Indy: Symphony No. 1 in A Major, "Italienne"

Bretagne Orchestra
Lionel Bringuier

A super romantic symphony from early d'Indy


----------



## flamencosketches

*Paul Hindemith*: Violin Sonata in E major (1935), Violin Sonata in C major (1939). Eliot & Jill Lawson


----------



## Eramire156

Quartet no.4 for the string quartet thread

_*Dmitri Shostakovich 
String Quartets nos. 4, 5 & 6









Borodin Quartet *_


----------



## pmsummer

MOTETTEN
_BWV 225-230_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Listening to Skroaczewski conducting on Spotify.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 133179
> 
> 
> Indy: Symphony No. 1 in A Major, "Italienne"
> 
> Bretagne Orchestra
> Lionel Bringuier
> 
> A super romantic symphony from early d'Indy


But not his best work at all.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

The Nielsen Symphony I rarely play:
Symphony No 1 - Swedish RSO, Esa-Pekka Salonen.


----------



## pmsummer

1492
_Music from The Age of Discovery_
*Mostly anonymous Italian, Jewish, Arabic, and Spanish Composers*
The Waverly Consort
Michael Jaffee - artistic director
_
EMI Classics_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133185


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 56, 82, 84, 158

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki, director

2008


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Act I Sc i of this fantastic live performance from La Scala in 1955. Callas on top form, with Simionato, Del Monaco and Zaccaria.


----------



## Joe B

Pater Joppich leading the Chant School of Munsterschwarzach Benedictine Abbey:










*Good Friday
Easter Sunday
Ascension Day*


----------



## pmsummer

THE BLACK MADONNA
*Pilgrim Songs from the Monastery of Montserrat* (1400-1420)
Ensemble Unicorn
Michael Posch - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartet No.4 in D major, op.83. Beethoven Quartet

For the "weekly quartet" thread in the chamber music forum...


----------



## senza sordino

Some early music yesterday morning and this morning

Hildegard of Bingen, A Feather on the Breath of God









Music for the 100 years War, French and English Religious Music









Under the Greenwood Tree Music and Songs related to Robin Hood, from the 1200s to the 1500s









The Orchestra of Louis XIII









William Lawes, Consort Music for Viols, Lutes and Theorbos. (William Lawes died in the English Civil War fighting on the side of the Royalists


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Viva Fabio Biondi!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Concerto No.3 in C major, op.26. Vladimir Ashkenazy, André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra.

Happy birthday to the late André Previn. This concerto is a masterpiece, and a great performance from all forces.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Mass No.3 in F minor
Sergiu Celibidache & the Munich Philharmonic et al.*

Another late night Bruckner listen - this time a Mass as I haven't listened to a choral piece for a while. Celibidache's was the first recording of a Bruckner Choral work to hand. I like 99% of Celibidache's Bruckner but I haven't heard this recording before despite having the Celibidache Bruckner EMI set it's part of for some time.

I don't have all the performers details to hand at present hence only the Conductor and Orchestra have been named.


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
_Holy Week in Provence_
*Bouzignac - Ceppede - Carpentras - Gilles - Vitre - Godolin - Gregorian chant*
Schola Cantorum of Boston
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Apex_


----------



## Rmathuln

The3Bs said:


> Back to Bach:
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach, Lionel Rogg ‎- Organ Works
> 
> View attachment 133143
> 
> 
> Different from Marie-Claire Alain and Nicholas Danby in places slower in places a tad faster.... the sound is OK with a nice atmosphere on the lower registers but could do with a little more on the higher ones...
> 
> Still nice insights into some well known pieces.


If only Warner, owner of the EMI archives, would give us a box with all of the recordings Rogg made for the intregral cycle this CD derives from.

Most of the set has never been issued on commercial CDs.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133188


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 106, 118/231, 140, 147

Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner, conductor

2012


----------



## Rmathuln

Bourdon said:


> *Sweelinck*
> 
> A completely new recording of the keyboard works.
> 
> CD1


Want it!!!! 

Sadly USA release is another month away.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Martinů: Double Concerto, Sinfonietta Giocosa, Rhapsody-Concerto


----------



## Bourdon

Rmathuln said:


> Want it!!!!
> 
> Sadly USA release is another month away.


Well,it is worth waiting for ,the playing is full of spirit and informed ,the used instruments are fine and well recorded and most important,the music of Sweelinck is beautiful.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133194


*Giacomo Puccini*

Il Trittico
--Il tabarro
--Suor Angelica
--Gianni Schicchi

1999, reissued 2017


----------



## Joe B

Krzysztof Penderecki leading the Warsaw National Philharmonic Chorus and National Radio Symphony Orchestra in his "St. Luke Passion":


----------



## WVdave

Wagner: Orchestral Masterpieces From The Ring Of The Niebelung 
Leopold Stokowski - London Symphony Orchestra
London Records ‎- SPC 21016, Phase 4 Stereo Concert Series, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Gatefold, promo copy, UK, 1967.


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Violin Concertos Nos. 3-4

Salvatore Accardo (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Dutoit
Recorded: 1975-01
Recording Venue: Barking Town Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Mirages- Opera Arias & Songs

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

Berlioz: La Mort d'Ophélie
Debussy: La romance d'Ariel
Debussy: Mes longs cheveux (from Pelléas et Mélisande)
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Delage: Quatre Poèmes hindous
Delibes: Lakmé
Delibes: Où va la jeune Indoue? 'Bell Song' (from Lakmé)
Delibes: Sous le dôme épais (from Lakmé)
Delibes: Tu m'as as donné le plus doux rêve (from Lakmé)
Koechlin: Shéhérazade Op. 84, Vol. 2: Le voyage
Massenet: Celle qui vient est plus belle (from Thaïs)
Massenet: Thaïs
Messager: Le jour sous le soleil beni (from Madame Chrysanthème)
Messager: Madame Chrysanthème
Stravinsky: Ah, joie, emplis mon coeur (from Le Rossignol)
Stravinsky: The Nightingale
Thomas, Ambroise: A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)
Thomas, Ambroise: Hamlet

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2017
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2017
Editor's Choice
Opera Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2018
Opera Choice
Finalist - Recital
Gramophone Awards
2018
Finalist - Recital
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Grammy Awards
61st Awards (2019)
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Finalist - Vocal
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Finalist - Vocal


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Vranicky String Quartets Nos 1-2 and 3

Martinu Quartet

Lubomir Havlak and Petr Macecek, violins -- Jan Jisa, viola -- Jitka Vlasankova, cello


----------



## jim prideaux

To start the day...…

Schumann-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Gielen and the SWR SO.


----------



## Rogerx

sbmonty said:


> It is a very fiery recording! Has anyone heard his new Beethoven No. 5 release?


Almost impossible , due out release on 22nd May 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Handel Variations

Martin Stadtfeld (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part one for this morning. Flamenco Sketches and Malx, who both posted Prokofiev earlier, must have read my mind.

_Autumnal_ - tone poem for orchestra op.8 (1910 - rev. 1915 and 1934):










_Two Poems_ for voice and piano op.9 [Texts: Konstantin Bal'mont/Aleksei Apukhtin] (1910-11):










Piano Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.1 (1909):
Piano Sonata no.2 in D-minor op.14 (1912):










Piano Concerto no.1 in D-flat op.10 (1911-12):
Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.15 (1912-13 - rev. 1923):










_Four Pieces_ for piano op.4 (1910-12):
_Toccata_ in D-minor for piano op.11 (1912):
_Ten Pieces_ for piano op.12 (1906-13):
_Sarcasms_ - five pieces for piano op.14 (1912-14):


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Tannhäuser

Paris version

René Kollo (Tannhauser), Helga Dernesch (Elisabeth), Christa Ludwig (Venus), Victor Braun (Wolfram), Manfred Jungwirth (Biterolf), Hans Sotin (Hermann), Kurt Equiluz (Heinrich), Norman Bailey (Reinmar)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Marinera

Morning listening


----------



## annaw

I thought it was a high time that I finally listen to more Schoenberg.



















I actually find his piano music very enjoyable and I'm already looking forward to listening his mature orchestral works.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Viola Sonata No2 Op 120/2 & 2 songs for Contralto with Viola and Piano Op 91 - Yuri Bashmet (viola), Mikhail Muntian (piano), Larissa Diadkova (contralto).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Continuing with this fantastic performance. Is this the best performance of *Norma* ever recorded?


----------



## The3Bs

Morning session staring and continuing the wave of old but introspective CD's.

Bach: l'Art de la Fugue:









Hermann Scherchen
Kenneth Gilbert (harpsichord)
CBC Toronto Chamber Orchestra

Old style... but what a recording!!!! True poetry to start the mornings work. It is almost too difficult to try and pay attention to other things that have to be done.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Cantata BWV 31 'Der Himmel lacht, die Erde jubilieret' - Monika Frimmer (soprano), Gerd Türk (tenor), Peter Kooij (bass), Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki.

















Edit: also listened to BWV 21.


----------



## The3Bs

Bach to Perahia...

Bach - Klavierkonzerte Nr. 3, 5, 6, 7









Murray Perahia - Academy Of St. Martin In The Fields.

Still love his approach to Bach even though lately I seem more inclined to a lighter approach a la Tharaud. 
He manages such a piano tone and the recording is very nicely engineered...


----------



## jim prideaux

Could not resist a cheap second hand copy of the Orpheus C.O. performing the two Serenades by Dvorak....arrived this morning.I always find the first few minutes of the Serenade for Strings to be almost overwhelming in it's lyricism.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD6

Thomas Babou- Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer-François Couperin- Antonio De Cabezón-
Peter Philips-Johann Kaspar Kerll-Pietro Antonio Locatelli


----------



## Rogerx

Barbara

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), with Juliette Binoche, Vanessa Paradis, Jane Birkin, Radio Elvis, Bénabar, Juliette, Dominique A, Tim Dup, Jean-Louis Aubert, Albin de la Simone, Camélia Jordana, Rokia Traoré, Hindi Zahra, Luz Casal, Guillaume Gallienne, Renaud Capuçon, Michel Porta, Modigliani string quartet



> As usual, Tharaud confounds expectations and the two discs here, each of which is actually a self-contained album, approach Barbara's music in very different ways…If the first disc could broadly... - Gramophone Magazine, December 2017


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

eljr said:


>


'Servant, peel me a grape...'


----------



## Kieran

Mozart's violin sonatas, Barenboim and Perlman...


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi, Mozart, JC Bach: Salve Regina

Ruth Ziesak (soprano)

La Stagione, Michael Schneider


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Mozart, String Quintets K515 & K516 - Talich Quartet augmented with Karel Rehak (viola).


----------



## Joachim Raff

Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major

Ana-Marija Markovina (piano)
Schleswig-Holsteinisches Sinfonieorchester
Peter Sommerer


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD2


----------



## The3Bs

Delicatesse time...

Yundi Li - Chopin & Liszt Recital









Beautiful Chopin to add to others Chopin monsters and "Genial" Liszt


----------



## Shosty

Louise Farrenc - String Quintet No. 1 in A minor Op. 30 & String Quintet No. 2 in E major Op. 31
Linos-Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Mauro Giuliani: Chamber Work

Mauro: Duo Concertante in E minor, Op. 25
Mauro: Gran Duetto Concertante, Op. 52
Mauro: Serenade, Op. 19

James Galway (flute), Kazuhito Yamashita (guitar), Joseph Swensen (violin), Elizabeth Anderson (cello)


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h02s


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

a wonderfully recorded album


----------



## Joachim Raff

D.INDY SYMPHONIE NO 2 

ORCHESTRA Du CAPITOLE De TOULOUSE MICHEL PLASSON


----------



## Vasks

_All Alberto_

*Ginastera - Cello Concerto #1, Op. 36 (Natola-Ginastera/Pierian)
Ginastera - Glosses on Themes of Pablo Casals, Op. 46 (Ben-Dor/Koch)
Ginastera - Estudios sinfonicos, Op. 35 (Tamayo/Capriccio)*


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Oboe Concertos

Andrius Puskunigis (oboe & oboe d´amore)

St. Christopher Chamber Orchestra, Donatas Katkus


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part two for later this afternoon and early evening.

_Gadkiy utyonok_ [_The Ugly Duckling_] for soprano and piano op.18 [Text: Nina Meshcherskaya, after Hans Christian Andersen] (1914):
_Five Poems_ for voice and piano op.23 [Texts: Valentin Goryansky/Zinaida Gippius/Boris Bashkirov/Konstantin Bal'mont/Nikolay Agnivtsev] (1915):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)

_Scythian Suite_ for orchestra op.20 - from music originally for the abandoned ballet _Ala i Lolli_ (1914-15):










_Chout_ [_Buffoon_] - ballet in six scenes op.21 (1915 - rev. 1920):










_Five Poems after Anna Akhmatova_ for voice and piano op.27 (1916):










_Visions fugitives_ - twenty pieces for piano op.22 (1915-17):


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD3


----------



## sbmonty

Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 67.


----------



## The3Bs

Introspective and singing moment of the afternoon...

Schubert - Quintette "La Truite" - Trios Op. 99 & 100 - Sonatensatz - Notturno









Hephzibah Menuhin
Yehudi Menuhin
Maurice Gendron
Amadeus Quartett (La Truite)

What I like most about this CD is how the group manages to build a multitude of atmospheres...


----------



## The3Bs

elgars ghost said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> _Scythian Suite_ for orchestra op.20 - from music originally for the abandoned ballet _Ala i Lolli_ (1914-15):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .


Great CD... an early addition to my collection because of Nevsky but Kijé and the Suite are both a delight as well


----------



## eljr

a very "interesting" disc for folks like @Joe B

especially tracks 3 and 4


----------



## Joachim Raff

A collection of world prémiere recordings! *The Battle of Leipzig *is the real sensation here. A battle very much in Beethovian style, but with lots of typical Berwald signs! And some charming and early pieces for violin and orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Tristes Erant Apostoli

Cappella Neapolitana, Antonio Florio

Marchitelli: Trio Sonata No. 11 in A Minor
Nola, A: Ecce nunc benedicite No. 1
Nola, A: Ecce nunc benedicite No. 2
Nola, A: Homo et angelo dialogo
Nola, A: Sacramento laudes
Nola, A: Stabat Mater
Nola, A: Tristes erant Apostoli


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

CD5


----------



## Rogerx

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 133213
> 
> 
> Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
> 
> Ana-Marija Markovina (piano)
> Schleswig-Holsteinisches Sinfonieorchester
> Peter Sommerer


As I love Berwald very much I did search for this CD, holy Moses, €39,95


----------



## larold

Horenstein conducting Schoenberg and Webern









Boulez conducting Mahler 9


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Vladimir Martynov*
The Sirin Choir
Andrey Kotov - conductor
_
Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony "Serieuse' in G Minor	
Symphony in C Major

Franz Berwald, Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt, The Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## larold

Furtwangler in super audio


----------



## eljr




----------



## Granate

Anton Bruckner: Symphonies 0-9
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim
Deutsche Grammophon

*CD Box set, very remarkable fact*

Started three days ago and finished this afternoon. It's the first time I play it in the new laptop (with a different sound setting, more harmful for early stereo recordings and very positive for modern stereo), and finally there is no dud. Brutal soundscape, clean, neat playing. First class No.4 performance, all of the rest stand up really well.

And now It's time to listen to my Mahler collection on CD.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Often considered the Cinderella of Mahler symphonies, this is a pretty decent performance, if not necessarily the best you will hear. I don't actually know the work well enough to judge, but I certainly enjoyed it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Tsaraslondon said:


> Often considered the Cinderella of Mahler symphonies . . .


Cinderella - that's a good way to describe it. When I first got into Mahler a while ago, the 7th was considered the worst of his symphonic output, so I developed a typical newbie prejudice against it. I've noticed a lot of listeners around here don't share that opinion. Maybe it is finally rising from the ashes and into a glass slipper.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schumann - Piano Concerto*
Dinu Lipatti (piano), Karajan/Philharmonia

I think this classic recording has finally made me come around on this concerto. I still don't think it's a particular highlight of the Romantic concerto repertoire as many seem to think, but I'm having fun listening to it, and that's not something I can often say with Schumann!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berwald, Sinfonie Serieuse*

I've been sorely neglecting Berwald lately. I'm looking at this CD set and thinking, "What do you know? He wrote a piano and violin concerto?" Yeah, it's been too long.


----------



## The3Bs

To finish the working day with a Bang..

Bach ‎- Toccata & Fugue En Ré Mineur, Chorals Schübler, Passacaglia & Fugue









Marie-Claire Alain

Less reverb on the lower registers than Rogg but more in the higher.. and a different articulation as well... still a great view to these pieces. On top of all, of course a great Passacaglia.


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Piano Sonatas D557, D958 + Two Scherzi D593 + 6 Moments Musicaux D 780 - Radu Lupu.


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> Schubert, Piano Sonatas D557, D958 + Two Scherzi D593 + 6 Moments Musicaux D 780 - Radu Lupu.
> 
> View attachment 133230


One of my favorite Schubert interpreters...I love his tonality!!!


----------



## Flamme

So many things happening, that I forgot of the Holy Week. My mum was a Catholic and she made small miracles of all our holidays, like Xmas or easter...








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h022


----------



## eljr




----------



## The3Bs

.. and just to compare a different way of playing.

Bach - Toccata & Fuge d-moll BWV 565, Toccata, Addagio & Fuge C-dur BWV 564, Präludium & Fuge f-moll BWV 534, Fantasie & Fuge g-moll BWV 542, Triosonate Nr. 1 Es-dur BWV 525









Helmut Walcha ‎

Totally different sound palette. Totally interesting as well as those from Rogg and Ms Alain...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

A recording of a live broadcast of Brahm's Ein Deutsches Requiem from Klemperer conducting the Cologne RSO.
If you can handle the 1950's mono sound - this is an inspired performance, filled with passion and intensity.

This set also has very good recordings of the Beethoven Missa Solemnis and Symphony No 9, but the Mahler 4 is not the same high standard.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Schmidt: Symphonies 1 & 2. Vassily Sinaisky & Malmö Symphony Orchestra. Fine recordings.



















Magnard: Symphonies 1 & 2. Fabrice Dollon, Freiburg Philharmonic. An outstanding continuation from his earlier CD of Magnard.










Clarke: Viola Sonata, others. Phillip Dukes, Sophia Rahman. The Viola sonatas is a favourite, This disc also has excellent performances of Dumka and Prelude, Allegro and Pastorale.










Beethoven: Missa Solemnis Alison Hargan, Marjana Lipovsek, Thomas Moser, Matthias Holle, Rudolf Scholz, Wiener Singverein, Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra & Michael Gielen. Very good performance though the recording sounds a bit muffled.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part three tonight.

Violin Concerto no.1 in D op.19 (1916-17):










_Piano Sonata no.3_ [_From Old Notebooks_] in A-minor op.28 (1917):
_Piano Sonata no.4_ [_From Old Notebooks_] in C-minor op.29 (1917):










Symphony no.1 [_Classical_] in D op.25 (1916-17):
_Overture on Hebrew Themes_ for clarinet, string quartet and piano op.34 (1919):










_Five Songs without Words_ for female voice and piano op.35 (1920):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)

Piano Concerto no.3 in C op.26 (1917-21):


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD4


----------



## Itullian

Bought these as separates when Arte Nova first put them out and they're still one of my favorite sets.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Lamentations of Jeremiah
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


>


The cover reminds me of the old Sesame Street song: One of these things is not like the other.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 8 - SWR Radio Symphonieorchester Stuttgart, Norrington.

Listening via Qobuz, I recall sampling these a while back and was pleasantly surprised by most but if I recall correctly the ninth still sounded strange - I'll try it again at some stage over the next few days, finding time shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Clarinet Quintet in A major, k.581

Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op.115









Leopold Wlach
Wiener Konzerthaus Quartett*

recorded k.581 (1951), Op.115 (1952)


----------



## Malx

Pergolesi, Stabat Mater - Sandrine Piau (soprano), Christopher Lowrey (countertenor), Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset.


----------



## pmsummer

CLARIFICA ME
_Léon Berben Plays The Historical Organ At Oosthuizen (c. 1521)_
*William Byrd*
Léon Berben - organ
_
Ramée_


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich Violin Concerto No. 2 (1967) Gilbert NDR Elbphilharmonic Zimmerman (violin)

Highly recommended. The master in his last years. The violin is played on the low register and at times sounds like the Cello. Written for one of several friends that helped him through the Cold Times over many years. He was always grateful for friends and never forgot the classical past


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Stenhammar: Symphony no. 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Five Movements for String Quartet*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Great performance and background to the symphony by Andrew Manze


----------



## Dimace

A very interesting (although I couldn't say top) *Bruckner's 4th with Concertgebouworkest under Haitink.* I can't define the origin of this LP (other say is from Holland, other from Switzerland, other from Austria, other from Germany) but this isn't important. If you like Anton (I'm sure you do) give this one a try. After all, you will never have enough Bruckner, who looks like the money or the women… :lol:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Chopin: 4 Ballades, Charles Richard-Hamelin


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Spohr: Violin Concerto No.8, Hilary Hahn, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra & Eije Oue


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Gliere: Symphony no. 3, Buffalo PO & JoAnn Falletta


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133252


*Giacomo Puccini*

La Bohème

Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

1999, reissued 2012


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in Pawel Lukaszewski's "Via Crucis":


----------



## Heliogabo

I've been listening to Zukerman's Vivaldi concertos. Very fine playing from the 1970's and 90's... (cds 2 & 3)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Reconstructed by K. Atterburg
Really catchy 2nd movement. Real interest for Stenhammar and Atterburg fans


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> a very "interesting" disc for folks like @Joe B
> 
> especially tracks 3 and 4


I have got to just order a few of their CD's. Chasing The Dragon's Mike Valentine makes me think of 2L's Morten Lindberg, both guys trying to push the envelope in their recordings. As I am a fan of binaural recordings for headphone sessions, I think I'll be targeting the 3 binaural recordings they currently offer.


----------



## Joe B

After listening to Lukaszewski's "Via Crucis", which makes me think of Penderecki, I've got to have a few minutes of the Lukaszewski who makes me think of John Rutter and Will Todd.

Nigel Short and Tenebrae performing Lukaszewski's "Ave Maria":









track #7


----------



## Joe B

Joel Rinsema leading Kantorei performing choral music by Kim Arnesen:


----------



## Joe B

Konrad Ruhland leading Capella Antiqua Munchen Choralschola in Gregorian Chant for Holy Week:


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini - Felix Ayo Violin Concertos Cycle, Vol. 1

Felix Ayo (violin)

Orchestra Rossini di Pesaro

Concerto in A major, D.96
Symphony in A Major
Violin Concerto in D minor
Violin Concerto in D minor, D45
Violin Concerto in E major, D.50


----------



## Joe B

Ending a long day with Rihards Dubra's "Te Deum":


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Violin Concertos Nos. 5-6

Salvatore Accardo (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Dutoit
Recorded: 1975-01
Recording Venue: Barking Town Hall, London


----------



## strawa

Brahms - Serenades 1 & 2
István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra, 1967


----------



## Rogerx

Bach

Lisa Batiashvili (violin), François Leleux (oboe), Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Peter Kofler

Kammerorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc

Bach, C P E: Trio in B minor for flute, violin and basso continuo, Wq 143
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV156 'Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe'
Bach, J S: Concerto for Oboe & Violin in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Erbarme dich (from St Matthew Passion, BWV244)
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 2 in A minor, BWV1003
Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Michael Spyres (Faust), Joyce DiDonato (Marguerite), Nicolas Courjal (Méphistophélès), Alexandre Duhamel (Brander)

Coro Gulbenkian, Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, John Nelson.


----------



## The3Bs

Another beautiful day in Frankfurt...and if that isn't enough a little Schubert makes it even nicer

Schubert:

Piano Sonata No. 9 in B Major, D. 575
Piano Sonata No. 11 in F Minor, D. 625 'Fragment'
Piano Sonata No. 13 in A Major, D. 664
Piano Sonata No. 14 in A Minor, D. 784 'Grande Sonate'

Moment Musicaux No. 1 in C Major, D. 780
Moment Musicaux No. 3 in F Minor, D. 780 'Air Russe'
Moment Musicaux No. 6 in A-Flat Major, D. 780 'Plaintes d'un Troubadour''

Impromptu No. 2 in E-Flat Major, D. 899
Impromptu No. 4 in A-Flat Major, D. 899









What to say of my favorite Pianist? He brings you joy, he shows you the light he makes Schubert piano works sing...


----------



## Shosty

Grazyna Bacewicz - Music for String Orchestra

Ronald Corp, New London Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A fantastic performance of Mozart's wonderful _Great Mass in C Minor_.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part four this morning.

_Five Poems after Konstantin Bal'mont_ for voice and piano op.36 (1921):










Piano Sonata no.5 in C op.38 (1923):










_Five Melodies_ for violin and piano op.35bis, arr. from _Five Songs without Words_ for female voice and piano op.35 (orig. 1920 - arr. 1925): ***

(*** Unable to source an image - works are performed by Elmar Oliveira and Robert McDonald on Vox's Unique imprint)

_Le pas d'acier_ [_The Steel Step_] ballet in two scenes op.41 (1925-26):










Symphony no.2 in D-minor op.40 (1924-25):
Symphony no.3 in C-minor op.44 (1928):


----------



## jim prideaux

While involved in a very early morning walk along the banks of the River Wear this morning ( in line with government 'guidelines' re exercise) I listened on my ipod again to Segerstam and the Helsinki Philharmonic's (Ondine) performance of Sibelius' 3rd and 5th symphonies. Two of my favourite symphonies by my favourite composer I have posted before about how enjoyable and impressive this recording is. I have now come to the conclusion that it is at the very top of my personal list. I have read articles where certain reservations have been expressed but I have none. The slow movement of the 3rd is particularly significant in its pace, clarity and a certain sense of 'inevitability'...….


----------



## Malx

Delius, Brigg Fair & Appalachia - Halle Orchestra, Barbirolli.

A good few years ago I had a lot of time for Delius, but today I found myself paying little attention. Maybe at some stage in the future I'll drift back towards his idiom.


----------



## Rogerx

Viktor Ullmann: Piano Sonatas Nos. 5 - 7

Gregor Weichert (piano)


----------



## Helgi

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4*
Wilhelm Furtwängler with the Berlin Philharmonic in 1943

Not that I would want to have lived in 1940s Berlin, but these performances must have been thrilling to hear live.


----------



## The3Bs

Back to one of the B's...

Beethoven - Cello Sonatas & Variations:









Jacqueline du Pré, Daniel Barenboim

Perfect communion... full of drive from two young artists in perfect control...


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I have got to just order a few of their CD's. Chasing The Dragon's Mike Valentine makes me think of 2L's Morten Lindberg, both guys trying to push the envelope in their recordings. As I am a fan of binaural recordings for headphone sessions, I think I'll be targeting the 3 binaural recordings they currently offer.


They may be very hard to find.... I think they are available as hi-Res downloads.
https://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Audiophile-Recordings-Various-Artists/dp/B00T3YBP6M


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> They may be very hard to find.... I think they are available as hi-Res downloads.


I think you are right, in what regards the difficulty of finding them...

I looked around after your post the other day and could not find to purchase a physical copy. After listening to some samples on youtube that piked even more my interest... so we might be limited to Hi-Res downloads.


----------



## Malx

Viktor Kalabis:
Symphony No 2 'Sinfonia pacis' for Large Orchestra - Czech PO, Zdenek Kosler.
Concerto No 1 for Violin and Orchestra - Petr Skvor (violin), Prague SO, Viktor Kalabis.


----------



## Rogerx

Sterndale Bennett: Sextet

Villiers Quartet

Sterndale Bennett: Chamber Trio, Op. 26
Sterndale Bennett: Piano Sextet, Op. 8
Sterndale Bennett: String Quartet in G major, WoO17


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD7

Bach-Homilius & Böhm


----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> I think you are right, in what regards the difficulty of finding them...
> 
> I looked around after your post the other day and could not find to purchase a physical copy. After listening to some samples on youtube that piked even more my interest... so we might be limited to Hi-Res downloads.


The Hi-Res downloads are likely better so it's not a bad thing.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> They may be very hard to find.... I think they are available as hi-Res downloads.
> https://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Audiophile-Recordings-Various-Artists/dp/B00T3YBP6M





The3Bs said:


> I think you are right, in what regards the difficulty of finding them...
> 
> I looked around after your post the other day and could not find to purchase a physical copy. After listening to some samples on youtube that piked even more my interest... so we might be limited to Hi-Res downloads.


I just checked out their download page, which I hadn't looked at for a while. They have many more recordings where they used the Neumann head than I realized. My headphone amp/DAC can decode 5.6MHz Double DSD, so I think I'll start there.


----------



## Helgi

A day of Symphonies No. 4? Probably not but it's an idea.










*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4*
Mariss Jansons with BRSO


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. James King, Janet Baker, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.

_Mein Herz ist müde. Meine kleine Lampe
Erlosch mit Knistern, es gemahnt mich an den Schlaf._

That part gets me every time. Especially with Janet Baker singing it.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I just checked out their download page, which I hadn't looked at for a while. They have many more recordings where they used the Neumann head than I realized. My headphone amp/DAC can decode 5.6MHz Double DSD, so I think I'll start there.


I thought that would be your direction from the beginning.


----------



## eljr

Helgi said:


> A day of Symphonies No. 4?


why not!?

....................


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Divertimento in E flat major, K563/ Schubert: String Trio in B flat major, D471

Trio Zimmermann: Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola) & Christian Poltéra (cello)


----------



## Helgi

eljr said:


> why not!?


I think I might actually do it now that I've mentioned it :lol:


----------



## Itullian

Great series, sound and performance.


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Concert Overture: Anthony & Cleopatra (Penny/Naxos)
Korngold - Sinfonietta (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part five for this afternoon.

String Quartet no.1 in B-minor op.50 (1930):










_On the Dnieper_ - ballet in 2 scenes op.51 (1930-31):










Piano Concerto no.4 in B-flat [for left hand] op.53 (1931):
Piano Concerto no.5 in G op.54 (1931-32):










_Divertimento_ for orchestra op.43 (1925-29):
_The Prodigal Son_ - ballet in three scenes op.46 (1928-29):
_Symphonic Song_ for orchestra op.57 (1933):
_Andante_ from Piano Sonata no.4 op.29, arr. for orchestra op.29bis (orig. 1917 - arr. 1934):


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD 5


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Mozart, Piano Concerto No 23 - Perahia (piano & conductor) English CO.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 133287
> 
> 
> *Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. James King, Janet Baker, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.
> 
> _Mein Herz ist müde. Meine kleine Lampe
> Erlosch mit Knistern, es gemahnt mich an den Schlaf._
> 
> That part gets me every time. Especially with Janet Baker singing it.


The end of Der Abschied is devastating, especially with Dame Janet's delivery. I have never heard anyone pull off the "fade-out" effect with such tact and equanimity. It never sounds like she's laying it on too thick. It goes hand in hand with Haitink's balanced conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Piano Trios Vol. 2

Kalman Drafi (piano), Jozsef Modrian (violin), Gyorgy Kertesz (cello)


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 133287
> 
> 
> *Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. James King, Janet Baker, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.
> 
> _Mein Herz ist müde. Meine kleine Lampe
> Erlosch mit Knistern, es gemahnt mich an den Schlaf._
> 
> That part gets me every time. Especially with Janet Baker singing it.


Continuing onto the next work on the same disc:

*Gustav Mahler*: Kindertotenlieder. Hermann Prey, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.

I have been enjoying Haitink's Mahler lately, though I can't put my finger on what I like about it.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h1sm


----------



## Guest002

Exciting stuff!


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Tsaraslondon

The 8th comes down quite a long way in my list of Mahler symphonies, but this Tennstedt recording makes an excellent case for it. I prefer it to Solti's extrovert version (though Solti probably has the better soloists).

I also like Tennstedt's _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, though Schwarzkopf/Fischer-Dieskau, Szell would still be my top choice. This one is less subtle, less sophisticated, and no doubt many will prefer it for exactly that reason. Personally I like both approaches.


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


>


If you like this one you should go listen to the Currentzis Musicaeterna.... you will not be disappointed!!


----------



## The3Bs

Joe B said:


> I just checked out their download page, which I hadn't looked at for a while. They have many more recordings where they used the Neumann head than I realized. My headphone amp/DAC can decode 5.6MHz Double DSD, so I think I'll start there.


What headphone amp/DAC rig do you use?


----------



## Granate

First part of my Mahler CDs among my Tennstedt Collection Three of them in the Philharmonie Berlin.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Schoenberg Quartet (Hyperion 5-CD). Sounds good.


----------



## Joe B

The3Bs said:


> What headphone amp/DAC rig do you use?


My little headphone rig is HERE


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Phoenix Bach Choir and Kansas City Chorale in choral music by Alexander Grechaninov for Passion Week:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, String Quartet Music*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Piano Trios 4, 5 & 6.*

Thoroughly delightful music, beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet.

Just arrived.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Trauer Ode: "Lass Fürstin,Lass noch einen Strahl". BWV 198

Motets : Kom jesu Komm BWV 229 & Jesu meine Freude BWV 227

Taverner consort and players Andrew Parrott


----------



## The3Bs

... now for one of my favorite recitals

Horowitz Recital:









Schumann: Scenes Of Childhood, Op.-15
Schumann: Toccata, Op. 7
Scarlatti: Sonata In D Major Ré Majeur / D-dur Longo 430
Scarlatti: Sonata In A Major La Majeur / A-dur Longo 483
Scarlatti: Sonata In G Major La Mayeur / G-dur Longo 209
Schubert: Impromptu In G-Flat Major Sol Bémol Mayeur / Ges Dur Op. 90-3
Scriabin: Poem, Op. 32-1
Scriabin: Etude In C-Sharp Minor, Op- 2-1
Scriabin: Etude In D-Sharp Minor Ut Dièse Mineur / Cis Moll Op. 8-12

Just to die for... Out of this world Schumann and Scriabin.

It was this CD and another one from Gilels that led me to embark on a journey of Pianists (and collecting) all those years ago


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berwald, Piano Concerto*


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Philip Glass: Piano Works
> 
> Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)
> 
> Siggi String Quartet.
> 
> Just arrived.


Great purchase!!! Really good CD!!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133300


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concertos for flute, violin, bassoon, and strings

La Serenissima
Adrian Chandler, director/violin

2009


----------



## Helgi

*Mahler: Symphony No. 4*
Jascha Horenstein with the London Philharmonic and Dame Margaret Price

Symphony of a thousand _ideas_, maybe?

It's been a while since I listened to it. Very happy with this recording.


----------



## Malx

Manuel de Falla, El amor brujo - Philadelphia Orchestra, Leopold Stokowski.

Part of disc one from the box below.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mozart - Camerata Nordica 
(SACD)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> Great purchase!!! Really good CD!!


plus 1 :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Elgar, Enigma Variations - Royal Albert Hall Orchestra, Sir Edward Elgar (1926).

This box is a wonderful historical document comprising the electrical recordings undertaken by Sir Edward Elgar of his own music.
Once the ear gets attuned to the sound, which has been sympathetically remastered, these are recordings to be treasured. Truth be told none would be regarded as first choice performances in a comparison with the multitude of recordings since these were made but that is hardly the point - it is interesting to hear the composers own thoughts.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Preludes*

Grigory Sokolov


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bach triple concerto bwv 1044 with the Academy of Ancient Music. I haven't heard this so often! Glad I am now  Heard it yesterday too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde*

I haven't heard this recording in ages, and I don't know why. Maybe because back then I didn't know who Fritz Wunderlich was. He sure tears this one up.


----------



## Malx

Purcell, Come,ye Sons of Arts (Music for Queen Mary) - Dame Felicity Lott, (Soprano), Charles Brett, John Williams, (Countertenors), Thomas Allen (Bass), Monteverdi Choir & Orchestra, Sir John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Dimace

There are many good composers who, for unknown reasons, are nowadays forgotten. One of the them is the French composer *Alberic Magnard.* (He died at 1914, quite young) In this GREAT CD from 1986 we have two of his best works: *Le Sonate Pour Violoncelle Et Piano Op. 20 & "Promenades" Op. 7. * Tomas Demenga (cello) and Christoph Keller (Klavier), are well known to you, from other presentations. A very worthy by any mean CD from the *Accord Label.* (could be quite expensive in the States, because this is European label. For Europe is affordable).


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Elgar, Enigma Variations - Royal Albert Hall Orchestra, Sir Edward Elgar (1926).
> 
> This box is a wonderful historical document comprising the electrical recordings undertaken by Sir Edward Elgar of his own music.
> Once the ear gets attuned to the sound, which has been sympathetically remastered, these are recordings to be treasured. Truth be told none would be regarded as first choice performances in a comparison with the multitude of recordings since these were made but that is hardly the point - it is interesting to hear the composers own thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 133305


Will you open it, or what? :lol:


----------



## Malx

Vagn Holmboe, String Quartets Nos 14 & 15 - Kontra Quartet.


----------



## Malx

Dimace said:


> Will you open it, or what? :lol:


Can you send me scissors to cut the string


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet no.25 in C major op.20 no.2
String Quartet no.26 in G minor op.20 no.3
String Quartet no.27 in D major op.20 no.4









Schneider Quartet *


----------



## senza sordino

Time to go to Spain for a few hours

Sanz Suite española, Mudarra, Narváez, Soler, and Sor









Julian Bream Popular Classics for Spanish Guitar 









Manuel de Falla El Amor brujo, La Vida breve interlude, El Sombrero de tres picos, Nights in the garden of Spain, Puppet Opera, Psysche, Concerto for harpsichord flute oboe clarinet violin and cello









Turina Piano Trios 1 & 2, Circulo Fantasia for piano violin and cello, Granados Piano Trio









Granados Goyescas Suite for Piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part six tonight (Lieutenant Kijé, VC and songs) and tomorrow morning (R & J).

Suite for orchestra from the music for the film _Lieutenant Kijé_ op.60 (1934):










Violin Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.63 (1935):










_Three Children's Songs_ for voice and piano op.68 [Texts: Agniya Barto/N. Sakonska/Leib Kvitko] (1936):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)

_Romeo and Juliet_ - ballet in four acts op.64 (1935-36):


----------



## jim prideaux

Argerich Dutoit and the OSM.....Prokofiev 1st and 3rd and Bartok 3rd Piano Concertos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gershwin, Rhapsody in Blue, An American in Paris*

This boxed set isn't entirely consistent, but he nails Gershwin. It brings back pleasant memories of the time when I was in college and the local symphony needed a saxophone, so they set me down next to the three french horns, a father with two stunning daughters. I had a nice time that week.


----------



## The3Bs

Evening comparison...

Saint-Saëns - Concerto No. 2









Rubinstein, Wallenstein, Symphony Of The Air









Louis Lortie
Edward Gardner 
BBC Philharmonic









Bertrand Chamayou
Emmanuel Krivine
Orchestre National de France

Still recovering from all the energy and emotion... have a couple more to add to the list before making my mind on what I like more...


----------



## The3Bs

... and to calm down and finish the evening...

Bach - Orchestral Suites Nos. 1 - 2 - 3









Trevor Pinnock
The English Concert

For a long time they were the guiding light in my HIP firmament...


----------



## Joachim Raff

Eva Bindere, violin
Jazeps Vitols Latvian Academy of Music Symphony Orchestra
Andris Vecumniek, conductor


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphony No. 104 "London"*
Gunther Herbig, Dresdner Philharmonie

*Haydn: Symphony No. 96 "Miracle"*
Harnoncourt, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

These are both winners. I will give special mention to the Herbig, as it is the first time any performance of No. 104 has made me take notice of its greatness.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Britten* - The Holy Sonnets Of John Donne
Philip Langridge, tenor; Steuart Bedford, piano. Naxos CD.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphony #4, Hermann Scherchen & Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera


----------



## Helgi

Two more fours, for a day of four fours:










*Brahms: Symphony No. 4*
Klemperer/Philharmonia










*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4*
Jochum/BPO


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers in music in honor of the Virgin Mary:










*Advent to Candlemass
Candlemass to Holy Week
Easter to the Sunday after Pentecost
Trinity to Advent*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

bwv 1044 again! Triple concerto with Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Kreisler: Violin Concerto in C major "In the style of Vivaldi"
Hideko Udagawa, Scottish Chamber Orchestra & Nicholas Kraemer


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Hummel: Piano Concerto in A-Flat Major,
Howard Shelley & London Mozart Players


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his 4 song cycle "Now sleeps the crimson petal":


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Aren't these guys fantastic? Oh...the music!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Recorded in the USSR by Melodiya in 1983.
Released under license from Mezhdunarodnaya Kniga.
Produced by Olympia Compact Discs Ltd.
℗ 1988


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.8 in E-flat major, the "Symphony of a Thousand". Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, soloists, choruses.

Somehow, it's just now struck me that I really like Mahler's 8th. It's a damn fine symphony, and this is a damn fine recording of it! Why did I ever have so much of a problem with it in the past...?



Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde*
> 
> I haven't heard this recording in ages, and I don't know why. Maybe because back then I didn't know who Fritz Wunderlich was. He sure tears this one up.
> 
> View attachment 133308


I listened to the Janet Baker, James King, Haitink Das Lied, and I absolutely love that recording, but I think I owe it to myself to now hear the Wunderlich/Ludwig/Klemperer recording posthaste. Glad you're enjoying it. Wunderlich does indeed tear it up.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Violin Concerto In A Minor Op. 54
Composed By - Arensky*
Conductor - Vladislav Chernushenko*
Orchestra - Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Violin - Sergei Stadler*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schubert: Konzertstück in D Major for Violin & Orchestra,
Pinchas Zukerman & St. Paul Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Joachim Raff

Marvellous recordings of Arensky with Svetlanov at the helm


----------



## 13hm13

Sviridov: The Snowstorm; Pushkin's Garland


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Bruckner Symphony 5 Gunther Wand/Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Maris Sirmais leading The State Choir Latvija performing Rihards Dubra's "Signum Magnum":


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56

David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich (cello) & Sviatoslav Richter (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102

David Oistrakh (violin) & Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)
Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell


----------



## Rogerx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde*
> 
> I haven't heard this recording in ages, and I don't know why. Maybe because back then I didn't know who Fritz Wunderlich was. He sure tears this one up.
> 
> View attachment 133308


Outstanding, no other recording comes even close.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1965-05-13
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

#CelloUnlimited

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Casals: El Cant dels Ocells (Song of the birds)
Crumb, G: Cello Sonata
Henze, H: Serenade for Cello Solo
Hindemith: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 25 No. 3
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8
Müller-Schott: Cadenza
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Cello in C minor, Op. 134 (completed Blok)


----------



## Rogerx

Kerll: Missa Non Sine Quare/ Kerll: Missa Renovationis

Dresden Boys Choir, Heinrich Schutz Konservatorium, Dresden, Matthias Jung


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Barbara
> 
> Alexandre Tharaud (piano), with Juliette Binoche, Vanessa Paradis, Jane Birkin, Radio Elvis, Bénabar, Juliette, Dominique A, Tim Dup, Jean-Louis Aubert, Albin de la Simone, Camélia Jordana, Rokia Traoré, Hindi Zahra, Luz Casal, Guillaume Gallienne, Renaud Capuçon, Michel Porta, Modigliani string quartet


Gave it a spin yesterday... Nice concept and some beautiful songs!!!

If you like this Rogerx than you shoulf give this spin:









Bernardo Sassetti & Carlos do Carmo


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Gave it a spin yesterday... Nice concept and some beautiful songs!!!
> 
> If you like this Rogerx than you shoulf give this spin:
> 
> View attachment 133339
> 
> 
> Bernardo Sassetti & Carlos do Carmo


I'll will do searching for a reasonable price, I have no streaming. 
Thank you anyway.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> I'll do searching foe a reasonable price, I have no streaming.
> Thank you anyway.


Oh, sometimes I forget that not every one has jumped on the Streaming waves... I myself had only the Free Spotify account for a long time before I decided to pay.

The Free mobile based app is a pain as it shuffles everything but the computer based Spotify app (desktop app) lets you listen without shuffling... only interrupting the listening every 30 mins for adverts... but for discovering new music is quite OK.

You can sample some of the songs on youtube as well...


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach: Johannes-Passion BWV 245

Martin Petzold, Patrick Grahl, Sächsischer Kammerchor, Mitteldeutsche Virtuosen, Peter Schreier

The last concert of Peter Schreiers
Old master and Bach expert Peter Schreier, legendary for his interpretations of the Evangelist in Bach's oratorios and passions, but also internationally successful as a conductor, has for the last time taken up the baton. This recording presents the last concert of the great master.

In this live production from Leipzig's St. Thomas Church, the Saxon Chamber Choir and the Central German Virtuosi under the direction of Peter Schreier have succeeded in giving a gripping and memorable performance of Johann Sebastian Bach's St. John Passion BWV 245. The recording was made during the Passion in 2018.


----------



## Haydn man

I shall start a journey through this set over the next couple of days
Each time I come back to Schumann it always surprises me that his symphonies are not more often on the concert repertoire, in the UK that is


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In a Bach mood the last week. Still so


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: The Other Vespers

I Fagiolini, Robert Hollingworth

Castello, D: Sonata in D minor
Donati, I: Dulcis amor Iesu
Frescobaldi: Toccata terza (1615)
Gabrieli, G: Magnificat a14
Monteverdi: Beatus vir (from Selva Morale e Spirituali)
Monteverdi: Confitebor tibi Domine (Secondo)
Monteverdi: Confitebor tibi Domine, SV266
Monteverdi: Dixit Dominus II
Monteverdi: Laudate Dominum
Monteverdi: Laudate pueri
Monteverdi: Salve, O Regina
Monteverdi: Ut queant laxis from Selva morale e spirituale
Palestrina: Ave Verum
Usper: Sonata à 8
Viadana: Deus in adiutorium meum

Monteverdi: The Other Vespers

I Fagiolini, Robert Hollingworth


----------



## The3Bs

A morning of contrasts...

1- Penderecki - Dies Irae 
Schoenberg - A Survivor From Warsaw
Van de Vate - Krakow Concerto, Katyń









Szymon Kawalla
Daniel Olbrychski
Polish Radio And TV Symphony Orchestra Krakow

An old CD from a memorable concert. I focused moistly on the Dies Irae, but Namcy Van de Vate's Krakow Concerto was quite impressive.


----------



## The3Bs

A morning of contrasts...

2- A Bach Fantasia:









Leopold Stokowski
Symphony Orchestra

Brilliant collection of Bach Transcriptions played in the old style... with an absolutely thrilling Passacaglia


----------



## Shosty

Franz Schubert - Winterreise D. 911
Matthias Goerne, Graham Johnson


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphony No 8 - Chicago SO, Giulini.
Britten, Seranade for Tenor, Horn and Strings Op 31 - Robert Tear (tenor) Dale Clevenger (horn) Chicago SO, Giulini.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part seven for this afternoon.

Interesting narration choice for Peter and the Wolf here - this recording eschews the usual policy of roping in an a-list celeb and instead opts for a split between Prokofiev's own son and grandson. And their respective accents are different which makes for an agreeable contrast - son Oleg still retains the broad Russian accent of his upbringing while English-born grandson Gabriel naturally has no trace of one.

_Peter and the Wolf_ for narrator and orchestra op.67 [Text: Sergei Prokofiev] (1936):










_Three Romances_ for voice and piano op.73 [Texts: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1936):










_Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution_ for speaker, male and female choirs, military band, accordion band, percussion band and orchestra op.74 [Text: quotes by Karl Marx/Friedrich Engels/Vladimir Lenin/Joseph Stalin] (1936-37): 
_Zdravitsa_ [_A Toast_] a.k.a. _Hail to Stalin_ - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.85 [Text: adapted by Sergei Prokofiev from anon. contemporary song texts] (1937):










Incidental music for the William Shakespeare play _Hamlet_ for soprano, bass and orchestra op.77 (1937-38):










_Alexander Nevsky_ - cantata for mezzo-soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.78, adapted from music for the Sergei Eisenstein film of the same name [Text: Vladimir Lugovskoy/Sergey Prokofiev] (1938-39):


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations/ In the South (Alassio), Op. 50/ Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Joe B

Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in music by Manuel Cardoso:


















As this is Maundy Thursday, the first spin of the day, and the first track of the disc is "Lamentations for Maundy Thursday", starting the day with this CD seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## The3Bs

Paganini ‎- Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2









Yehudi Menuhin
Alberto Erede
The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Technique and romanticism... a wonderful reading that is on a par with Accardo's own interpretations...


----------



## Jacck

*François Couperin - Book I of the Pièces pour Clavecin*
on piano by Pierre Etcheverry


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

Inspired by another thread I played this excellent 7th this morning.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bach some mo!


----------



## The3Bs

Following on all Brucknerites on this thread:

Bruckner - 6,7 and 9th Symphonies

Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker:









Unfortunately from the above package I only have the box III with the 6,7 and 9th bought on a second hand shop long time ago...









These were my second Bruckner purchase after getting Jochun's 1st and how I got to learn to enjoy these big architectural works..


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3 & Ballades

Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

cd 2


----------



## strawa

Fauré - Violin Sonatas No. 1 & 2; Berceuse in D major, Op. 16; Romance in B flat major, Op. 28; Andante in B flat major, Op. 75; Morceau de lecture (Faust & Boffard, 2008).


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD8


----------



## Vasks

*Spohr - Overture to "Alruna" (Frohlich/cpo)
R. Schumann - Piano Trio #3 (Borodin/Chandos)
Suppe - Humorous Variations on "Was kommt dort von der Hoh?" (Walter/Marco Polo)*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No.5, op.50. Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony

I have by now acquired the entire Nielsen cycle under Blomstedt, but so far the only symphony I've really connected w/ thus far is this one. It is brilliant. The two-part first movement is nothing but drive and excitement all the way. The second movement is a bit more challenging, but still very interesting musically. Quite structurally revolutionary for a number of reasons. By the way, the SFS under Blomstedt is incredible. Any recording of theirs is worth a listen, but the music of Nielsen is particularly close to the conductor's heart.


----------



## Rogerx

Tosti: Lieder, Songs & Mélodies

Carlo Bergonzi (tenor)

Rome Chamber Orchestra, Edoardo Müller


----------



## Joachim Raff

*Sviridov:* The Snowstorm - Pushkin's Garland Fedoseyev

First listening of this composer and I'm impressed


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD6

This is the last CD from this attractive set.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Vienna PO, Giulini.
Not everybody's favourite Brahms cycle but I am growing to like Giulini's reverential and stately manner.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Judith

Every month, I focus on works that are underrated, unfamiliar to me or both. 

Listen to them multiple times until they are known to me. This month it's both.

Tchaikovsky Symphony no 2

Listening to it now by

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra 
Vasily Petrenko 

Love the beginning when the horns introduce this symphony


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133370


*John Field*

Nocturnes

John O'Conor, piano

1990


----------



## Joe B

James Levine leading the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 7":


----------



## Malx

James Macmillan, Seven Last Words from the Cross - London Chamber Orchestra, James Macmillan & Polyphony, Stephen Layton.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's second live account of Mahler's 9th is a very great performance and was the Gramophone Record of the Year in 1984.


----------



## Bourdon

*Gesualdo*

I love this recording.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b06k8x4q


----------



## Joachim Raff

All guns blazing from Fedoseyev/Svetlanov


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op.29. Mstislav Rostropovich, London Philharmonic, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, w/ Galina Vishnevskaya in the titular role, plus Nicolai Gedda, Dimiter Petkov, and others.

Great music so far!


----------



## Malx

Victoria, Tenebrae Responsories for Maunday Thursday - Tenebrae, Nigel Short.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133377


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Sonata in A major, D 959
Minuet in A major, D 334
Minuet in E major, D 335
Minuet in C sharp minor, D 600
Trio in E major, D 610

Arcadi Volodos, piano

2019


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## pmsummer

A CIRCLE IN THE WATER
_Songs and Music of Melancholy_
*William Corkine - John Dowland - Tobias Hume - Anonymous*
Capella de Ministrers
Delia Agúndez - soprano
Robert Cases - Renaissance lute, theorbo 
Charles Magraner - director, viola da gamba
_
Capella de Ministrers_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 133374
> 
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op.29. Mstislav Rostropovich, London Philharmonic, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, w/ Galina Vishnevskaya in the titular role, plus Nicolai Gedda, Dimiter Petkov, and others.
> 
> Great music so far!


A great recording of a great opera. I saw it many moons ago in a fabulous prooduction by David Poutney for English National Oopera, with Josephine Barstow and Philip Langridge in the main roles. That was in the great days of ENO.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Bela Bartok, Piano Concerto No 3 - Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## The3Bs

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 133377
> 
> 
> *Franz Schubert*
> 
> Piano Sonata in A major, D 959
> Minuet in A major, D 334
> Minuet in E major, D 335
> Minuet in C sharp minor, D 600
> Trio in E major, D 610
> 
> 2019


Absolutely riveting CD. Fantastic D959... with one of the slowest Andantino on record bet he makes it work in spine tingling way. The last track is also beautifully played.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One of my favorite guitar pieces that I haven't heard for a long time. Heard Bach all morning and afternoon and then some modern pop, Thundercat & Post Malone. Nice with some Spanish impressionistic music now


----------



## karlsoren

Sorry no picture, but a link: HJ Lim playing Chopin Ballades on Youtube. Sound not much, but as usual her performance is great!


----------



## karlsoren

Volodos quite amazing. His Rach 3 is up there with Argerich.


----------



## eljr

Editor's Choice
Presto Editor's Choice
August 2019
Editor's Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2019
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Nominee - Chamber Music 
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Chamber Music 
Finalist - Chamber
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2020
Finalist - Chamber


----------



## eljr

karlsoren said:


> Sorry no picture, but a link: HJ Lim playing Chopin Ballades on Youtube. Sound not much, but as usual her performance is great!


*now you have a picture!*


----------



## The3Bs

After an afternoon with Bruckner's 6,7 and 9...

Antonio Vivaldi - Les Quatre Saisons









Giuliano Carmignola
Sonatori De La Gioiosa Marca

This is still my top 4 seasons on record. Better than Carmignola's remake with Sony. Sound wise and interpretation wise. Perfect balance between soloist and ensemble.


----------



## SONNET CLV

For today?

What else?

















Beethoven's oratorio _Christ on the Mount of Olives_. I selected the performance provided in the NAXOS Complete Edition box set, which I've been working my way through this Beethoven anniversary year:









Granted, this is not a work I know well or turn to often, but it proved refreshing this Thursday afternoon - this is unmistakingly Beethoven music: one hears elements of early, middle, and even late Beethoven in this work from 1803, contemporary with the first couple of symphonies. (In fact, the first performance was on a concert billing that included both Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2, and the Third Piano Concerto.)

Lief Segerstam conducts the Turku Philharmonic on this recording from May of 2017. Good soloists, too. I enjoyed the performance and will likely turn to it again; and I may not even wait for a particular Thursday on which to do so!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part eight tonight.

String Quartet no.2 in F op.92 (1941):










_Summer Day_ - orchestral suite op.65bis, arr. of seven piano pieces from _Music for Children_ op.65 (orig. 1935 - arr. 1941):










Piano Sonata no.6 in A op.82 (1939-40): 
Piano Sonata no.7 in B-flat op.83 (1939-42): 
Piano Sonata no.8 in B-flat op.84 (1939-44):










Two songs from _Twelve Russian Songs_ for voice and piano op.104 [Texts: Folk sources] (1944):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133392


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Toccata in F sharp minor, BWV 910
Toccata in C minor, BWV 911
Toccata in D major BWV 912
Toccata in D minor, BWV 913
Toccata in E minor, BWV 914
Toccata in G minor, BWV 915
Toccata in G major, BWV 916

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2019


----------



## Malx

Mahler Symphony No 1 - CBSO, Rattle.

To misuse a football cliche this is a disc of two halves - the first two movements are a little listless almost getting totally bogged down at times in the opening movement, however things are much better in the last two movements. 
Not as good as some of the other performances in the box.


----------



## The3Bs

...and back to Piano.

Ferruccio Busoni: Piano Music Vol. 1









A disc not only with transcriptions...but some early and a couple of late Busoni Pieces. Well recorded with a great Sechs Stücke, for piano, Op. 33b, KiV 241: Fantasia in modo antico as well as the late compositions:

Sonatina in diem nativitatis Christi MCMXVII, for piano (No. 4), KiV 274
Berceuse, for piano (Elegies No. 7), KiV 252
Sonatina sopra Carmen, for piano (No. 6), KiV 284


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Juan*

Tone poems frustrate me. I'm following this piece until I start waiting for a duel to start, and I completely miss it, and then I'm lost.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Svetlanov has real feeling for Tchaikovsky's Winter Daydreams. I always return back to him regardless of some really good modern versions.


----------



## Malx

Chopin, Piano Sonata No 1- Lilya Zilberstein.

From this big Chopin box.


----------



## Joe B

Manxfeeder said:


> *Strauss, Don Juan*
> 
> Tone poems frustrate me. I'm following this piece until I start waiting for a duel to start, and I completely miss it, and then I'm lost.


I like "Don Juan", and I get where you're coming from. Every time I listen to it I feel like I'm listening to one of Korngold's film scores. Makes me think of "The Sea Hawk". *"...and then I'm lost,"* just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday's mail - Richard Nance leading the Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## senza sordino

Another day in Spain

Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez, Fantasia para un Gentilhombre, terrific recording. 









Albeniz Iberia









Albéniz Rapsodia Espagnola, The Magic Opal, Piano Concerto no 1, Suite Espagnola no 1. 









Falla El Amor Brujo, The Three Cornered Hat, Danza from La Vida Breve









Rodrigo Concierto para una fiesta, Concierto Madrigal


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bacewicz: Piano Sonata #2, Krystian Zimerman


----------



## Itullian

Well, surprise, surprise, surprise!
Prickly, late for the bus JEG has a softer side.
These Mozart symphonies, which were first issued by Philips, are absolutely beautiful.
Relaxed, no clipped phrases, nice lines, beautifully recorded.
What a nice surprise


----------



## MusicSybarite

Manxfeeder said:


> *Strauss, Don Juan*
> 
> Tone poems frustrate me. I'm following this piece until I start waiting for a duel to start, and I completely miss it, and then I'm lost.


All the opposite happens on me: I connect almost automatically with music like that, and with Strauss is even easier.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Amy Beach: Gaelic Symphony, 
Alan Feinberg & Nashville Symphony


----------



## Joachim Raff

" One of my favourite video concerts on YouTube"


----------



## Colin M

Alexander Lokshin Quintet for clarinet, two violins, viola and cello (1955) Mozgovenko (clarinet) with the Komitas Quartet

Circa 1960. With love from Russia... I am surprised that this is not more forward offered in the modern Chamber repertoire. He has admitted a debt to Stravinsky’s ‘Dumbarton Oaks’ in its genesis. Just a wonderfully modern piece that acknowledges the earlier part of that century and all that jazz...


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Kancheli: Symphony No. 1,
James DePreist & Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Dimace

OK. Some serious music for these days. *Johannes, Christa (MS) and Geoffrey (P) in Brahms's Lieder. * Many say that this is the top recording for these songs. I can't say yes or no, because Brahms isn't my thing. What I can assure you is that sounds very-very well. (EMI - 1970, 1xLP) (bargain record)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A sprightly and elegant of what has become one of Mozart's most loved Serenades.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

It's always a pleasure enjoying some of my favorite Haydn Piano Trios with the Beaux Arts Trio on lp.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Robert Fuchs: Piano Concerto,
Franz Vorraber, Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg & Alun Francis


----------



## Manxfeeder

MusicSybarite said:


> All the opposite happens on me: I connect almost automatically with music like that, and with Strauss is even easier.


You're my hero!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Poulenc: Piano Concerto

François-René Duchâble (piano)
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
James Conlon


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## flamencosketches

*Hildegard von Bingen*: Canticles of Ecstasy. Sequentia

I have nothing but immense respect for Abbess Hildegard, but I must admit it's not always easy to make medieval monophony sound interesting to the ears, but I'll be damned if Sequentia (an all-female ensemble, if I'm not mistaken) doesn't do an excellent job of it.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening, all excellent performances.

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 Svetlanov, USSR Symphony.










Villa Lobos Symphony No. 4 Simon Bolivar Orchestra, Enrique Arturo Diewecke.










Nielsen: Symphonies 5, 6. Davis. LSO










Bax: Symphony No. 7. Handley, BBC Philharmonic










Shostakovich: Symphonies 8,9. Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers in a journey of Christ's life through choral music:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133432


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 6

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2018


----------



## Joe B

^^^
Nice cover art.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Palestrina - Music for Good Friday

Musica Contexta, Simon Ravens

Crux fidelis/Pange lingua
Improperia
Lamentation I (Book III)
Lamentation II (Book III)
Lamentation III (Book III)
Responsory I
Responsory II
Responsory III
Vexilla regis


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Violin Concerto & String Sextet

Andrew Haveron (violin), RTE Concert Orchestra, John Wilson, Sinfonia of London Chamber Ensemble

Presto Classical 3rd April 2020

Wilson is ever-mindful of the fact that though the concerto shares some of its material with Korngold's film-scores, it's emphatically a work for the concert-hall..His easy rapport with his soloist is evident everywhere - indeed there are moments where you'd swear the performance is being directed from the violin. Haveron supplies plenty of heart but no cheap sentimentality, sweet but lean tone, and immense care for detail that often gets swamped on rival recordings.

Katherine Cooper


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas

Jonathan Biss (piano)

Piano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2 No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, Op. 79
Piano Sonata No. 27 in E minor, Op. 90
Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major, Op. 101


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 26

Stefania Toczyska (mezzo-soprano), Michael Myers (vocals)

Westminster Choir, Philadelphia Orchestra

Joseph Flummerfeldt (choir director)

Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1985-02-04
Recording Venue: 2 & 4 February 1985/Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, City of Philadelphia


----------



## Eramire156

*CD 7 from The Legendary French String Quartets box set*

*Maurice Ravel
String Quartet in F major 

Claude Debussy 
String Quartet in G minor, op.10









Quatuor Calvet*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Cello Suites

Daniel Muller Schott


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part nine this morning and early afternoon.

Apologies for poor image of the _Cinderella_ recording - the work is performed by the USSR Radio and TV Large Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Gennadi Rozhdestvensky (on the Consonance label).

_Cinderella_ - ballet in three acts op.87 (1940-44):










Violin Sonata no.2 in D op.94bis - arr. of Flute Sonata in D op.94 (orig. 1943 - arr. 1944): ***

(*** Unable to source an image - works are performed by Elmar Oliveira and Robert McDonald on Vox's Unique imprint)

Music for the Sergei Eisenstein films _Ivan the Terrible pt.1_ and _Ivan the Terrible pt.2_ for contralto, bass, speaker, mixed choir, children's choir and orchestra op.116 [Texts: Sergei Eisenstein, Russian folk sources and Orthodox liturgy] (1943-45):


----------



## Shosty

Gabriel Faure - Piano Quartets nos. 1, 2
performed by the Domus Piano Quartet


----------



## Malx

Victoria, Tenebrae Responsories for Good Friday - Tenebrae, Nigel Short.


----------



## Malx

Wagner, Prelude & Good Friday Spell from Parsifal - Berlin PO, Furtwangler.


----------



## The3Bs

After reading on another thread about Beethoven Triple Concerto I went back to it..

Ludwig van Beethoven - Concerto For Violin, Cello, And Piano In C Major, Op. 56, "Triple Concerto"

Started again with :









Oistrakh, Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter, Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker

Nice take on the concerto with on paper 3 top soloists and a first rate conductor and orchestra. For a long time a favoriet of mine until I heard:









Isaac Stern, Leonard Rose, Eugene Istomin, Eugene Ormandy and The Philadelphia Orchestra

This one just bowled me over... the same weighty orchestral approach to the orchestral approach but the soloists interplay is a joy to hear... it is like they are laughing about it as they do it... Still as listened a couple of hours ago a joy!!!

But going back to the original thread I decided to give a try to a new modern recording:









It is a nice almost HIP approach... but in my mind misses on a couple of points... (i.e. the orchestral play is too light and the soloist interplay is technically good but it does not move me)

Still looking for a modern recording....


----------



## Malx

The3Bs said:


> After reading on another thread about Beethoven Triple Concerto I went back to it..
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven - Concerto For Violin, Cello, And Piano In C Major, Op. 56, "Triple Concerto"
> 
> Started again with :
> 
> View attachment 133448
> 
> 
> Oistrakh, Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter, Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> Nice take on the concerto with on paper 3 top soloists and a first rate conductor and orchestra. For a long time a favoriet of mine until I heard:
> 
> View attachment 133449
> 
> 
> Isaac Stern, Leonard Rose, Eugene Istomin, Eugene Ormandy and The Philadelphia Orchestra
> 
> This one just bowled me over... the same weighty orchestral approach to the orchestral approach but the soloists interplay is a joy to hear... it is like they are laughing about it as they do it... Still as listened a couple of hours ago a joy!!!
> 
> But going back to the original thread I decided to give a try to a new modern recording:
> 
> View attachment 133451
> 
> 
> It is a nice almost HIP approach... but in my mind misses on a couple of points... (i.e. the orchestral play is too light and the soloist interplay is technically good but it does not move me)
> 
> Still looking for a modern recording....


If you can stream to sample give this one a try:


----------



## The3Bs

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 131062
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
> 
> Beatrice Rana, piano
> 
> 2017


Just gave it a spin (Spotify)...

Very impressed. Nice piano interpretation but keeping a very dynamic articulation... (almost Gouldian)


----------



## The3Bs

Continuing on Piano with

Jan Vaclav Vorisek - Piano works









Artur Pizarro

Ever since I listened to Demidenko Wigmore Hall double CD I got smitten by Vorisek's Fantasie Op12 and then by his other works...
Pizarro's Cd is very well recorded.. and has a very good sonata and Variations op19 and a decent Fantasie (still prefer Demidenko's view)


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard

Gramophone Magazine August 2019

Not the least of its many virtues is the enthusiastic, scrupulously prepared and rhythmically spry contribution of the BBC Scottish SO…Plaudits, too, for Dausgaard's purposeful, keen-eared direction, some shrewdly chosen tempos ensuring that Sibelius's daringly ambitious scheme unfolds with impressive cumulative power…All told, a hearty welcome to this fresh-faced newcomer.

Sunday Times 14th July 2019

The young Sibelius rendered the epic tale of unintended incest, vengeance and death as an expansive, post-Brucknerian choral symphony with consummate brilliance. Dausgaard's reading, with the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, the soloists Juntunen and Appl, and the full-throated Lund Male Chorus, delivers dramatic excitement in spades

Opera Today May 2019

Dausgaard's approach with the BBC Scottish Orchestra captures the audacity in the piece…[and] also emphasizes the sophistication that lies beneath the ostensible rawness...Appl's delivery is a bit too heroic, since Kullervo is no hero but a very fractured personality...Dausgaard and the BBC SSO demonstrate what a remarkable work Kullervo can be.

classicalsource.com July 2019

With Dausgaard at the helm, a creative, thinking, energised music-maker, might we hope for Hyperion to pursue more of the Sibelius canon?


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD 9

*Bach-Fischer-Scheidemann-Krebs-Buxtehude and others*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful 1954 recital of verismo and coloratura arias with Callas in fantastic form.

Full review on my blog


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Judith Blegen, Chicago SO, Levine.
One of my favourite recordings of the symphony.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


>


Morning eljr, good way starting the new day.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Morning eljr, good way starting the new day.


and a good day to you!


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> If you can stream to sample give this one a try:
> 
> View attachment 133452


Will definitely give this one a try.. 
I have some Harnoncourt Beethoven that I enjoy...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos,
Otto Klemperer & Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Gregorian Chant: Good Friday and Easter Sunday

Abbaye Des Bénédictins Munsterschwarzach, Pater Godehard Joppich

Pater Godehard Joppich (chorus master)
Benedictine Monks of the Abbey Münsterschwarzach
Recorded: 1981-01-10
Recording Venue: Benedictine Abbey, Münsterschwarzach


----------



## Merl

Not played this, in ages but thanks to another thread I gave a few discs an outing earlier (I played one yesterday too).


----------



## Guest002

Something for Good Friday...


----------



## Malx

Per Norgard, Symphony No 7 - Danish National SO, Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## The3Bs

I am probably not in tune with the season but....

Vivaldi ‎- Concert For The Prince Of Poland









Andrew Manze
The Academy Of Ancient Music

Excellent program and sound. This is one of those CD's that have an uplifting effect...


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Livre d'orgue


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, St. Matthew Passion*

This recording may on the surface be all kinds of wrong - too slow, too big, too much vibrato - but it has the gravitas for the Good Friday in a global pandemic.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pérotin*: Viderunt omnes, Veni creator spiritus, Alleluia posue adiutorium, O Maria virginei, etc. Hilliard Ensemble.

This is a phenomenal disc of medieval music. 10/10, would recommend to anybody.

Happy Good Friday to everyone. I'm going to try and listen to Bach's Matthew Passion today, either the Klemperer (Manxfeeder makes a great case for its timeliness) or the one I just got: Leonhardt w/ La Petite Bande.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Matthäuspassion, BWV 244. Gustav Leonhardt, La Petite Bande, Tölzer Knabenchor.

A beautiful, serious performance of this music.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h09j


----------



## The3Bs

... continuing on the same note:

Vivaldi- "Concerto Stravagante"









Sonatori De La Gioiosa Marca
Giuliano Carmignola ‎

Excellent series from Divox Antiqua. Beautifully recorded with a perfect amount of "air" to make us feel that we are siting in a Chapel...Of course the concertos are very well played by a Carmignola at the height of his powers and the great Sonatori


----------



## Rogerx

Good Friday music

Mixed Bulgarian Choir with Miroslav Popsavov


----------



## Vasks

*Ariosti - Overture to "Vespasiano" (Ng/Signum)
Fasch - Concerto in G minor for 2 Oboes, Bassoon and Strings (Westermann et al/MDG)
J. S. Bach - French Suite #5 (Suziki/BIS)
Telemann - Concerto in A minor for 2 Recorder, 2 Oboes, Bassoon & 2 Violins (Goebel/Archiv)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, Passio*


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Arvo Part, Passio*
> 
> View attachment 133478


Ah, I have that too. Might give it a listen later.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Matthäuspassion, BWV 244. Gustav Leonhardt, La Petite Bande, Tölzer Knabenchor.
> 
> A beautiful, serious performance of this music.


I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Madiel

Prokofiev violin sonata no. 1 OP. 80
Viktoria Mullova and Piotr Anderszewski

Excellent recording of a 20th century masterpiece

http://open.qobuz.com/track/592319


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Brandenburgische Konzerte 1-2-4


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
*Anonymous*
_In Proportional Rhythm_
Schola Antiqua
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley - directors
_
L'Oiseau Lyre Florilegium_


----------



## Ariasexta

Shirley Matthew plays Johann Jakob Froberger on R.J Regier harpsichord after 17th century anonymous french instrument in Stuttgart. The performance is quite detailed and elucidating, refrained but not detached, very fine performance after all. The sound quality is above mediocre, just, you know, just OK.

Brand name: Gasparo.









Charpentier: Four Seasons, Psalms Of David / Gester, Rime, Parlement De Musique by Opus 111

A cd to be treasure untill my death, I also love to play Charpentier`s Te Deum in the morning 








You should buy all Martin Gester`s Charpentier on Opus 111(Naive). He is a great guy.:tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0009jzh


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lamentations*


----------



## The3Bs

...on to some serious music but can not get myself to do choral works (still doing some work)

Bach - Die Kunst Der Fuge or The Art Of Fugue









Reinhard Goebel
Musica Antiqua Köln

One of my earlier Kunst der Fugue. Had it playing non stop at home and then in the car... exhilarating music and hopefully it makes for not listening to one of the Choral Works...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A superb performance of Deryk Cooke's realisation of Mahler's 10th, recorded live at the Royal Concert Hall, Nottingham in November 1993. The BBC National Orchestra of Wales may not be in the Berlin class and there are a few coughs from the audience, but Mark Wigglesworth really understands this work. Given away free with BBC Music Magazine, you can come across copies on Amazon from time to time.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Kenneth Leighton:


----------



## Bourdon

*Palestrina*

*Canticum Canticorum*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: The Cello Works

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), with Robert Kulek (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling


----------



## Joachim Raff

An English contemporary of Beethoven, Potter composed a number of symphonies. His two best examples are presented here


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Vienna PO, Bernstein.
As a general statement Bernstein's earlier recordings from New York are my preferred choice but in the fifth I do favour the Vienna recording.


----------



## pmsummer

MISERERE - FESTINA LENTE - SARAH WAS NINETY YEARS OLD
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## The3Bs

Could not avoid going back to this...

Nikolai Demidenko ‎- Live At Wigmore Hall









Very strong 2 CD Wigmore Hall recital... good sound ... brilliant interpretations of Vorisek, Haydn Schumann, Mendelssohn, and so on...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133487


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Sonata in B flat major, D 960
Piano Sonata in A major, D 664

Klára Würtz, piano

2014


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in B flat major, op.50 no.1
String Quartet in E flat major, op.50 no.3
String Quartet in C major,op.50 no.2









Quatuor Zaïde*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part ten for late afternoon and early evening.

Violin Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.80 (1938 and 1943-46): ***

(*** Unable to source an image - works are performed by Elmar Oliveira and Robert McDonald on Vox's Unique imprint)

Piano Sonata no.9 in C op.103 (1947):










Symphony no.5 in B-flat op.100 (1944):
Symphony no.6 in E-flat minor op.111 (1947):










_Prosper, Our Mighty Land!_: _Cantata for the 30th Anniversary of the October Revolution_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.114 [Text: Aleksei Mashistov] (1947):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 29*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Livio Picotti leading The Padua Choir in choral music for Good Friday by Carlo Gesualdo:


----------



## pmsummer

ST MATTHEW PASSION
_Matthäus-Passion, BWV 244_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Gabrieli Players
Peter Harvey, Susan Bickley, Magdalena Kozena, Stephan Loges,
Deborah York, Mark Padmore, Julia Gooding, James Gilchrist
Paul McCreesh - conductor 
_
Archiv_


----------



## Guest




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133496


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

St. John Passion, BWV 245

The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner

1986


----------



## starthrower

Trying out an unfamiliar composer. He wrote quite a bit.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herman_David_Koppel


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> If you can stream to sample give this one a try:
> 
> View attachment 133452


Gave it a spin via Spotify today...

Very nice, fresh approach with a hint of HIP but not loosing the orchestral weight and enough playfulness between the soloists. It does warrent some further listnenig down the road...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Pergolesi, Stabat Mater*


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> Trying out an unfamiliar composer. He wrote quite a bit.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herman_David_Koppel


I didn't know this composer. His music has something very melancholic. It looks like more to film / accompanying music than symphony. (at the beginning mostly). I must explore more Denmark. It has some good musicians.


----------



## The3Bs

This is when I wish modern recording techniques had appeared 100 year ago and where available everywhere

Russian Piano School - Volume 5









Vladimir Sofronitsky: Mozart, Schubert, Schumann, Chopin, Rachmaninov, Scriabin, Prokofiev

Even through the somewhat hard sounding CD you can feel the Magic!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Missa Solemnis*

I'm halfway through the Gloria, but I think I'm going to pull the plug on this one. Too much vibrato in the singing. I prefer Gardiner's recording.


----------



## SONNET CLV

My listening feature of the day: In memory of a fine composer, and suited to the season --

















This two disc set features the complete _St. Luke's Passion_ by the late K. Penderecki (my listening selection for today), as well as recordings of the _Threnody_, _Polymorphy_, String Quartet No. 1, _Psalms of David_ for mixed choir and percussion, and _Dimensions of Time and Silence_ for 40-part mixed choir, percussion and strings.

Since the composer's death I've been revisiting the Penderecki music in my collection and earlier this week had listened to this Passion on the vinyl disc rendition:









Same performance. But one certainly worthy of repeated hearings. (I do prefer the vinyl "sound" to the later CD transfer, but this is still very good through my stereo system. And I didn't have to get up and change sides several times. The _Passion_ is spread over two CDs -- all of disc one and the first part of disc two -- but in my multi-player Marantz deck I didn't have to get out of the listening chair from start to finish. A fine way to hear this piece.)

Often I spend the Friday before Easter pondering which of the J.S. Bach passions to feature for the day. Today the choice was easier, though painful, but I think J.S. would understand. Hopefully there's always next year! (And actually, one needs no excuse day in order to listen to a Bach work, any Bach work, which works equally well on any given day!)

But today it is Penderecki and the _Passio Et Mors Domini Nostri Jesu Christi Secundum Lucam_. Total time: 80 minutes.


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Works for Orchestra and choir*Alice Coote, the Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks & the Bamberger Symphoniker conducted by Robin Ticciati on Tudor















A relatively recent purchase. These choral pieces are unfamiliar to me (With the exception of the Alto Rhapsody). Fine rather serious works (as one would expect from Brahms). Well performed too.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Got around 23 sets of the Bartok string quartets and I really don't know which set is my favourite. Right now I'm spinning #6 by the Alban Berg Quartet. I needed a little cheer in these dismal times ;-)


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Passio Domini Nostri Jesu Christi Secundum Joannem_
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
- Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
- Lynne Dawson - soprano
- Michael George - bass
- David James - counter tenor
- Gordon Jones - baritone
- John Potter - tenor
Catherine Duckett - bassoon
Elizabeth Layton - violin
Melinda Maxwell - oboe
Elisabeth Wilson - cello
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
Western Wind - choir/chorus
Paul Hillier - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## D Smith

Handel: Brockes Passion. Academy of Ancient Music & Richard Egarr, Elizabeth Watts, Robert Murray, others. I've taken to listening to this at Easter along with the usual St. Matthew. Soloists are excellent as is the ensemble. Recommended.


----------



## Rambler

*Wolf - Korngold: Eichendorff Lieder* Boje Skovhus (baritone) with Helmut Deutsch (piano) on Sony







Settings of the poet Eichendorff by mostly Hugo Wolf but also 4 setting by Erich Korngold.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

This is wonderful - long-breathed but neither too leisurely nor too long-winded. The focus is on the long-running line over the minutiae of details. To quote an old beer commercial, if you've got the time, we've got the Bruckner.


----------



## Guest

He omits the "Hammerklavier"--I hope he records it someday, as these are wonderful performances with fantastic sound.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Schoenberg* - A Survivor From Warsaw, Op. 46
Günter Reich, Pierre Boulez: BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Niels Wilhelm Gade: Symphony #2
Christopher Hogwood & Danish National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Parsifal. Daniele Gatti w/ the Metropolitan Opera. Streaming on the Met website.


----------



## Malx

Schoenberg, Erwartung - Alessandra Marc (soprano), Staatskapelle Dresden, Sinopoli.


----------



## Malx

Finally this evening:

Britten, Les Illuminations - Ian Bostridge, Berlin PO, Rattle.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Symphony #35, K.385 "Haffner"
Norichika Iimori & Yamagata Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Just finished - Hilarion Alfeyev leading the Russian National Orchestra and Moscow Synodal Choir in his "Magnificat":










Current - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in sacred music by living composers:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Schoenberg, Erwartung - Alessandra Marc (soprano), Staatskapelle Dresden, Sinopoli.


What do you know? I didn't know that was in that set. I need to hear that one.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Vagn Holmboe* - Symphony #11
Aarhus Symphony Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> *Vagn Holmboe* - Symphony #11
> Aarhus Symphony Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes.


Always good to see Holmboe getting played.


----------



## pmsummer

THE PASSION
_According to the Four Evangelists_
*Robert Kyr*
Back Bay Chorale
Back Bay Orchestra
Carole Haber - soprano
Gloria Haymond - alto
William Hite - trombone 
David Murray - baritone
Beverly Taylor - director
_
IODA - New Albion_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Always good to see Holmboe getting played.


Will be moving through 12 & 13, too!


----------



## The3Bs

Was planning to spin Antonio Teixeira Te Deum but got instead this out

George Szell: The Concertgebouw Recordings:









CD1:
Schubert: Incidental Music to Rosamunde
Mendelssohn: Incidental Music to A Midsummer Night's Dream
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C Major, K338

Magical... Schubert and so on... Desert Island Discs


----------



## Itullian

5 and 6


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.8 in C minor, op.13, the "Pathetique"; Piano Sonata No.12 in A-flat major, op.26, the "Funeral March"; Piano Sonata No.17 in D minor, op.31 no.1, the "Tempest". Artur Schnabel

Sometimes, Schnabel's Beethoven sonatas really does it for me. I think I need to get a different transfer though.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Vivaldi: 12 Concertos, Op. 3 "L'Estro Armonico" (1-6/CD1)
Rachel Podger & Brecon Baroque


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Erwartung*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Liszt - Via Crucis*
Reinbert de Leeuw/Collegium Vocale Gent

For anyone wanting to get into the Good Friday spirit, I highly recommend this work. Shows a totally different side of Liszt - some of the solo piano movements sound like Debussy or even Schoenberg!


----------



## Joe B

Marcel Peres leading Ensemble Organum in chants of the Benevento Cathedral for Holy Week and Easter:










*The Adoration of the Cross
Easter Vigil
Mass for Easter Day*


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE NARRATIVE WORKS FOR GOOD FRIDAY
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Saint Luke Passion, SWV 480
Die sieben Worte unsers lieben Erlösers, SWV 478
Saint John Passion, SWV 481
Saint Matthew Passion, SWV 479_
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Concerto Copenhagen
Sirius Viols
Allan Rasmussen - organ
Paul Hillier - director
_
Dacapo_


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*:


 Piano Sonata No. 28, Op. 101


----------



## Knorf

I haven't listened to this recording of this masterpiece in ages. It's fantastic!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DaddyGeorge

*Handel: Athalia*
Joan Sutherland, Emma Kirkby, James Bowman, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, David Thomas, Aled Jones,
New College Choir, Academy of Ancient Music & *Christopher Hogwood*


----------



## senza sordino

Jordi Savall and Hesperion XX plays Elizabethan Consort Music, a nice start to the morning









Handel Violin Sonatas









Tallis, Byrd, Gibbons, Croft, Greene, Boyce, Stanford, Parry, Harris, Howells, and Leighton 









Holst Suite no 1 in Eb, RVW English Folk Song Suite, Holst Suite no 2 in F, Holst Hammersmith. My only wind orchestra music CD. Nice









Holst Double Concerto for two violins and small orchestra, Two Songs without words, Lyric Movement for viola and small orchestra, Brook Green Suite, A Fugal Concerto for flute oboe and string orchestra, St Paul's Suite. Lovely CD. Just close your eyes and think of England.


----------



## Guest




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133530


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

St. Matthew Passion

Münchener Bach-Chor
Regensburger Domspatzen
Münchener Bach-Orchester
Karl Richter

1980


----------



## geralmar

1971 rec. (Green); 1992 CD reissue

Philip Green, St. Patrick's Mass
Dvorak, American Quartet

Listening to the Mass, I first thought a good nickname would be the "Cowboy Mass;" it sounds like it could have been composed by film composer Alfred Newman for the bloated 1961 MGM cowboy epic, How the West was Won. It turns out Green was a prolific film composer in the 1950s. Not a criticism -- it's just that the composition sounds more exuberant than solemn.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Symphony 4 from this set:


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in choral music for Holy Week by Edmund Rubbra:


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Divertissement à la Hongroise D818/ Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940/ Variations in A flat major on a original theme, D813

Piano Duets

Alexandre Tharaud & Zhu Xiao-Mei (piano)

So reliable are Harmonia Mundi's talent spotters that reviewing their latest signings is becoming almost boring. I say "almost" because listening to Schubert is no chore, especially when played..


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: various Waltzes; Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op.60; Nocturne No.8 in D-flat major, op.27 no.2; Mazurka No.32 in C-sharp minor, op.50 no.3. Dinu Lipatti


----------



## MusicSybarite

SixFootScowl said:


> Symphony 4 from this set:


I especially like the Allegro giocoso from this interpretation.


----------



## SixFootScowl

MusicSybarite said:


> I especially like the Allegro giocoso from this interpretation.


I've been struggling to get into Brahms symphonies since 2015. Today #4 really is sounding good.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - Passion Cantatas

Klaus Mertens (bass-baritone)

Accademia Daniel, Shalev Ad-El


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Barenboim performing; Beethoven: Piano sonatas.

Op.101 & OP.106


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Ginastera: Estancia, Variaciones concertantes & Harp Concerto

Magdalena Barrera (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada, Josep Pons


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> *Frédéric Chopin*: various Waltzes; Barcarolle in F-sharp major, op.60; Nocturne No.8 in D-flat major, op.27 no.2; Mazurka No.32 in C-sharp minor, op.50 no.3. Dinu Lipatti


Great choice - one of my favourite Chopin discs.


----------



## Malx

Victoria, Tenebrae Responsories for Holy Saturday - Tenebrae, Nigel Short.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part eleven of eleven for this morning.

The final movements of both the symphony-concerto and concertino contain a parody of a folk-based tune originally by an obscure composer named Isaak Lyuban. It's all rather bizarre, actually - Lyuban's melody reminds me of Mahler's _Anthony of Padua's Sermon to the Fishes_, so I can't help but wonder if there is some kind of oblique in-joke going on there. Nah - I'm probably overthinking...

Symphony no.4 in C op.47 - revised version op.112 (orig. 1929-30 - rev. 1947):










Cello Sonata in C op.119 (1949):










_Winter Bonfire_ - children's suite for orchestra with children's choir featured on one chorus op.122 [Text: Samuil Marshak] (1949-50):










Symphony no.7 in C-sharp minor op.131 (1951-52):










_(2) Pushkin Waltzes_ for orchestra op.120 (1949):
Cello Concerto in E-minor op.58 - revised as _Symphony-Concerto_ in E-minor for cello and orchestra op.125 (orig. 1933-38 - rev. 1950-1952):
_Concertino_ in G minor for cello and orchestra op.132 - completed by completed by Mstislav Rostropovich and Dmitri Kabalevsky (1952-53 inc.):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms Complete Chamber Music Volume 6

Éric Le Sage; Quatuor Strada

Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Concerto no 2 in D major
Concerto no 1 in B flat major
Concerto no 5 in A major*

Anne-Sophie Mutter
London Philharmonic Orchestra

Opinions on Mutter are sharply divided and, reading some of the reviews of this set, are also divided regarding these Mozart performances. Whilst all agree that she has an incredible technique, some find her, shall we say, inteventionist approach mannered, whilst others love the extra panache that comes with it. You can put me in the latter camp.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 10

*Bizet: Carmen Suite
Bizet: L'Arlésienne - Suites 1 & 2
Chabrier: España
Chabrier: Marche joyeuse
Gounod: Faust - Ballet music*

In these Philharmonia versions, the Carmen has an elegance and sparkle, which is sadly lacking from his Berlin recording of the complete opera with Baltsa and Carreras, however beautifully played it is. The other pieces here are also very good. Still, I'm not entirely convinced Karajan was the right conductor for this music, just missing the delicious lightness of touch of, say, Beecham.


----------



## Merl

From a set that's not the best but is capable enough. This is a nice disc, though.


----------



## Malx

A streamed (no pun intended) performance of Schubert's Trout Quintet.


----------



## Rogerx

O Crux Benedicta. Lent and Holy Week at the Sistine Chapel

Sistine Chapel Choir, Massimo Palombella


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

James DePreist leading the Oregon Symphony in Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring" and "Firebird Suite" (1919 version):


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h6q7


----------



## Malx

Todays Saturday Symphony Selecetion:
Gade, Symphony No 5 - Ronald Brautigam (piano), Danish National SO, Christopher Hogwood.


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Modigliani: Intuition

Quatuor Modigliani

Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major/ Mozart: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, K159/ Schubert: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, D46


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD 10

*van Kerckhoven-Bach-Handel-Telemann-Corelli-Pergolesi*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. Fritz Wunderlich, Christa Ludwig, Otto Klemperer, New Philharmonia Orchestra.

Man, this is an immaculate performance. The orchestra sounds so perfectly "Klempererish", where I can hear each part distinctly and yet still hear that ensemble sound. The singers are some of the best to have ever sung this music, and Wunderlich might be the single best tenor exponent of that part. Just beautiful. And yet I think I just barely prefer the Haitink/RCO w/ Baker and King.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Leonardo Balada* - Symphony #2

Gripping music, on every level. Excellently performed and recorded.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. Fritz Wunderlich, Christa Ludwig, Otto Klemperer, New Philharmonia Orchestra.
> 
> Man, this is an immaculate performance. The orchestra sounds so perfectly "Klempererish", where I can hear each part distinctly and yet still hear that ensemble sound. The singers are some of the best to have ever sung this music, and Wunderlich might be the single best tenor exponent of that part. Just beautiful. And yet I think I just barely prefer the Haitink/RCO w/ Baker and King.


Did you ever listen to this one?


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade; Russian Easter Festival Overture

Rainer Honeck (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Boychev

J.S. Bach on 8-string guitar. Adagio and Fuga BWV 1003 (Drew Henderson)


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> Did you ever listen to this one?


I have it (got it on CD for $1 from a great local bookstore's budget shelf) but somehow have yet to listen. Thank you, though, for reminding me. I will have to try that one next.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 1: blah. 
String Quartet No. 2: much better. 
String Quartet No. 4: Now we're talking! I hear traces of Bach, Mozart....


----------



## The3Bs

George Szell: The Concertgebouw Recordings:









CD2:
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, Op. 67 
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D Major, Op. 43

Second part of the Desert Island Box. With Kleiber this is a Beethoven 5th for the ages and the Sibelius....


----------



## The3Bs

Some more morning listening..

Liszt ‎- Années De Pèlerinage (Italie) / Rigoletto Concert Paraphrase









Ricardo Castro

Very well recorded disc with pretty good accounts of the Liszt Italian Années. The Rigoletto Concert paraphrase is also dispatche with aplomb.


----------



## premont

DaddyGeorge said:


> Bach: Brandenburg Concertos,
> Otto Klemperer & Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 133458


I always found this interpretation underrated. It is certainly not pedantic and lifeless, as some O.K.- haters want us to think.


----------



## Joe B

Philip Barnes leading The Saint Louis Chamber Choir in songs from various composers based on the poetry of St. John of the Cross:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

^^^
You're spinning some of my favorites this morning. Using the BIG system!


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_O quam tristis et afflicta fuit illa benedicta, mater Unigeniti!_
*Gregorian Chant - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Arvo Pärt - John Browne*
Taverner Consort and Choir
Fretwork
Andrew Parrott - director
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## The3Bs

.. and also gave a spin (Spotify) to ( from a recommendation from another thread):

Beethoven* - Triple Concerto









Gordan Nikolitch, Tim Hugh, Lars Vogt, Bernard Haitink and the London Symphony Orchestra

Nice modern recording... more weighty than Harnoncourt, same spirited soloists approach.. this definitely deserves another go for further and more detailed comparisons...


----------



## Rogerx

Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite/ Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - Suite

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Vasks

_Louis!_

*Andriessen - De Staat (Atherton/Signum)
Andriessen - Hout (Bang on a Can/Canteloupe)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Listening to my third major Russian composer within the last three weeks. Sergei Rachmaninov - various works part one for this afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.1 in F-sharp minor op.1 (1890-91 - rev. 1917):










_Aleko_ - opera in one act WoO [Libretto: Vladimir Nemirovich-Danchenko, after the poem _Tsygany_ [_The Gypsies_] by Aleksandr Pushkin] (1892):










Symphony no.1 in D-minor op.13 (1895):










_Prelude_ in C-sharp minor op.3 no.2 (1892):
_(6) Moments Musicaux_ op.16 (1896):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> ^^^
> You're spinning some of my favorites this morning. Using the BIG system!


I put in background speakers since you were here so I have music all over the house should I like it. I only spent about $1,100 but it gives adequate sound for the porches, kitchen, dinning room, living room and bedroom. I had one in the bathroom too but didn't need it, got rid of it. I still have my 3rd system for the TV in the living room and the two bigger systems in the office.

and I bought that headphone I asked you about... I don't know why. :devil:

speaking of headphones... I had decided that my Grado GS 1000 e was my favorite headphone and stopped using teh others...
Then teh other day I was lazy and garbed the closest pair, the Highfiman HE500. Now I am convinced they are my favorite headphone! 
I hope I can feel the same about the new ones sometimes. LOL

it's a crazy hobby.... it's just not rational.

You know I set up my big system so I could stream if I wanted to... don't know if I had done that last year before you came over or after.


----------



## Haydn man

Some Mozart for a Saturday afternoon
I think these are probably a little less intense than the other cycle I have by Mutter, but none the less enjoyable for it


----------



## Pig

Only thing I’ve ever really like is metamorphosis


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2, Resurrection*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'*
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult, cond. 1971

CD 2 from:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

This social isolation, lockdown stuff is playing havoc with my sense of time...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. Fritz Wunderlich, Christa Ludwig, Otto Klemperer, New Philharmonia Orchestra.
> 
> Man, this is an immaculate performance. The orchestra sounds so perfectly "Klempererish", where I can hear each part distinctly and yet still hear that ensemble sound. The singers are some of the best to have ever sung this music, and Wunderlich might be the single best tenor exponent of that part. Just beautiful. And yet I think I just barely prefer the Haitink/RCO w/ Baker and King.


I think you're right about Wunderlich, but I could never be without Baker in this work. I have the Kubelik version on Audite, as I think I've probably mentioned before.

You may be interested to hear there are also a couple of live versions with Wunderlich and Fischer-Dieskau singing the lower songs. The one with Krips conducting has been issued by DG


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer

Ludwig's classic warmth and richness is still ageless in this heartfelt, passionate account of four landmark Austro-German works. Every word is cherished and supported by the orchestra. - BBC Music Magazine, August 2018.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> I have it (got it on CD for $1 from a great local bookstore's budget shelf) but somehow have yet to listen. Thank you, though, for reminding me. I will have to try that one next.


Another great performance. Basically I have four DLVDEs now.

Ferrier, Patzak/Walter
Fischer-Dieskau, Wunderlich/Krips
Baker/Kmentt/Kubelik
Baltsa/Könih/Tennstedt

I love them all, but the Kubelik is my favourite and the one I listen to most, though I have to be in the right mood and have the time to gve it my full attention.


----------



## The3Bs

... and now back for another Richter session...

Richter - The Authorised Recordings: Beethoven II









CD1

Beethoven
Sonata No. 18 In E Flat, Op. 31 No. 3
Sonata No. 28 In A, Op. 101

It is like going to heaven ... every time I listen to this I discover something new. Maybe it is me evolving and finding new things.


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi - Alessandro Scarlatti*
Gemma Bertagnolli - soprano
Sara Mingardo - contralto
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

The Firebird
Scherzo à la Russe

A very well sounded recording and accordingly played


----------



## DaddyGeorge

*Saturday Symphony Tradition*
Gade: Symphony #5
Neeme Järvi & Stockholm Sinfonietta


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major Op. 66*
Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Paul Paray, cond. rec. 1956


----------



## WVdave

Mendelssohn: Concerto in E minor for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 64
Bruch: Concerto No. 1 in G minor for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 26 
Yong Uck Kim
Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2535 294, Vinyl, LP, Album, Reissue, Germany, 1978.


----------



## Tero




----------



## sbmonty




----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> I think you're right about Wunderlich, but I could never be without Baker in this work. I have the Kubelik version on Audite, as I think I've probably mentioned before.
> 
> You may be interested to hear there are also a couple of live versions with Wunderlich and Fischer-Dieskau singing the lower songs. The one with Krips conducting has been issued by DG


I actually have that one too, though I have not heard it yet. So I guess I have four DLvdE's too: Haitink/Baker/King/RCO, Klemperer/Ludwig/Wunderlich/NPO, Krips/DFD/Wunderlich/VSO, and Walter/Ferrier/Vienna.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Russian Easter Festival Overture*

Charles Dutoit, Montreal Symphony


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Symphonies of Wind Instruments.*

Dutoit with Montreal.

The CD has it listed as Symphonies of _Wine_ Instruments. I'm curious as to how that would be performed.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Antonio Caldara:Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
René Jacobs & Schola Cantorum Basiliensis 
_In my opinion, the best oratorio of the "Prebach" era..._


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST WORDS OF CHRIST
*Max Reger - Joseph Haydn - Anton Weber - Jean Sibelius - Dmitri Shostakovich
Petrus Herbert* - spoken text
Ebonit Saxophone Quartet
Claron McFadden - voice
_
Challenge Classics_


----------



## The3Bs

... and on to CD2

Richter - The Authorised Recordings: Beethoven II









Beethoven
Piano Trio No. 7 In B Flat, Op. 97 "Archduke" with members Of the Borodin String Quartet
Quintet In E Flat , Op. 16 For Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn And Bassoon with members Of Quintette Moraguès

what to say... alone or with a small group of like minded musicians it is music making of the highest order...


----------



## Knorf

Bach, Easter Oratorio, BWV 249. 
Lisa Larsson, Elisabeth von Magnus, Bogna Bartosz, Klaus Mertens, Gerd Türk.
Ton Koopman, Amsterdam Baroque Orch. & Choir.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde*

Walter with the Vienna Phil live in 1936. There's a lot of Gould-like groaning from the conductor's podium, like he's putting everything he has into it.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h01w


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> *Stravinsky, Symphonies of Wind Instruments.*
> 
> Dutoit with Montreal.
> 
> The CD has it listed as Symphonies of _Wine_ Instruments. I'm curious as to how that would be performed.


Perhaps it should be twinned on CD with Mozart's compositions for glass harmonica?


----------



## Knorf

Haydn Symphony No. 44 in E Minor, "Trauer."
Tafelmusik, Bruno Weil.


----------



## D Smith

Niels Gade: Symphony No. 5. Michael Schonwandt, Copenhagen Collegium Musicum & Amalie Malling. For Saturday Symphony.










Recent Seasonal listening.

Palestrina: Music for Good Friday. Musica Contexta & Simon Ravens. Gorgeous recording and performance.










Victoria: Tennebrae Responsories. Stile Antico. Another beautiful performance from this group. Recommended.










Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah. Tallis Scholars. An Easter favourite here for many years.


----------



## pmsummer

JOHANNES PASSION BWV 245
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Koor Van De Nederlandse Bachvereniging
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman - conductor
_
Erato_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133568


*Joseph Haydn*

The Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross

Ensemble Resonanz
Riccardo Minasi, conductor

2019


----------



## Knorf

And my final selection for this Good Saturday listening:
Messiaen, Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum.
Domaine Musical, Les Percussions de Strasbourg, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> I actually have that one too, though I have not heard it yet. So I guess I have four DLvdE's too: Haitink/Baker/King/RCO, Klemperer/Ludwig/Wunderlich/NPO, Krips/DFD/Wunderlich/VSO, and Walter/Ferrier/Vienna.


I listed my four above. Two of mine (Krips and Walter) are the same as yours and a third has the same mezzo soloist (Baker). My fourth (Baltsa/König/Tennstedt) is also worth a spin, especially from an orchestral point of view. König might not be in the Wunderlich class, but I'd say he's at least as good as King if not better and Baltsa sings with her own grave beauty, if not matching Baker or Ferrier.


----------



## Jacck

Lisztening to 12 Trascendental Etudes played by Arrau


----------



## The3Bs

Finally got around to some Choral...

António Teixeira ‎- Te Deum









Harry Christophers
Orchestra Of The Sixteen

One of those CD's that you do not play for ages and then when you put it on you wonder why do I not play it more often?


----------



## Dimace

For this recording, I have to write almost nothing. It is one of the most celebrated *Bruckner's 9th* in the history of discography. I like the *Herbie *here. He is directing with full aura and wisely given freedom. He is singing with Anton. *A DG 1XLP from 1976 with the well known angel's wings.* This one can be found in CD, SACD and Blu Ray and also in compilation with the other Anton's Symphonies. All with TOP sound. Beautiful LP bargain and highly suggested.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Though the recent allegations against Daniels have tarnished his reputation, this is still a splendid collection of Handel arias, recorded whilst he was at his absolute vocal peak. If the bravura pieces demonstrate his fabulous technique, it is the more reflective pieces that impress me more, dislplaying his wonderful legato and gift for communication. I doubt I've ever heard a better version of _I Lord whose mercies numberless_ and his _He was despised_ need fear no comparison with Janet Baker, which is praise indeed.


----------



## Rmathuln

Dimace said:


> For this recording, I have to write almost nothing. It is one of the most celebrated *Bruckner's 9th* in the history of discography. I like the *Herbie *here. He is directing with full aura and wisely given freedom. He is singing with Anton. *A DG 1XLP from 1976 with the well known angel's wings.* This one can be found in CD, SACD and Blu Ray and also in compilation with the other Anton's Symphonies. Everywhere with TOP sound. Beautiful LP bargain and highly suggested.
> 
> View attachment 133578


I actually prefer his 1966 DG BPO recording to this one.


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful performance/arrangement with sound to match.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Rachmaninov - various works part two for tonight.

Piano Concerto no.2 in C-minor op.18 (1900-01):










_(10) Preludes_ op.23 (1901-03):
Piano Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.28 (1907):
_(13) Preludes op.32_ (1910):



Symphony no.2 in E-minor op.27 (1906-07):
_The Isle of the Dead_ - symphonic poem for orchestra op.29 (1909):


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> For this recording, I have to write almost nothing. It is one of the most celebrated *Bruckner's 9th* in the history of discography. I like the *Herbie *here. He is directing with full aura and wisely given freedom. He is singing with Anton. *A DG 1XLP from 1976 with the well known angel's wings.* This one can be found in CD, SACD and Blu Ray and also in compilation with the other Anton's Symphonies. Everywhere with TOP sound. Beautiful LP bargain and highly suggested.
> 
> View attachment 133578


Listened to this this week!!! Fantastic Sound, Performance and of course above all Music!


----------



## Dimace

Rmathuln said:


> I actually prefer his 1966 DG BPO recording to this one.


I agree that the 1966 is somehow more romantic, or less aggressive. But, as someone who has listened ALL Bruckner's symphonies given in the global discography, I can say that I like also Bruckner's rehearsals! Give me Bruckner and I will take him. (I like to listen 1966 9th in the MC issue! Craziness!)



The3Bs said:


> Listened to this this week!!! Fantastic Sound, Performance and of course above all Music!


Bruckner, after Beethoven, is the BEST in symphonies. Just pick one of them, put in in your stereo and that's it! 99% you will have music to die for.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I put in background speakers since you were here so I have music all over the house should I like it. I only spent about $1,100 but it gives adequate sound for the porches, kitchen, dinning room, living room and bedroom. I had one in the bathroom too but didn't need it, got rid of it. I still have my 3rd system for the TV in the living room and the two bigger systems in the office.
> 
> and I bought that headphone I asked you about... I don't know why. :devil:
> 
> speaking of headphones... I had decided that my Grado GS 1000 e was my favorite headphone and stopped using teh others...
> Then teh other day I was lazy and garbed the closest pair, the Highfiman HE500. Now I am convinced they are my favorite headphone!
> I hope I can feel the same about the new ones sometimes. LOL
> 
> it's a crazy hobby.... it's just not rational.
> 
> You know I set up my big system so I could stream if I wanted to... don't know if I had done that last year before you came over or after.


No, your big system was not set up for that when I visited. Audio can be a "crazy hobby". Buying more headphones, at least, doesn't break the bank quite so bad as buying more speakers.


----------



## jim prideaux

Chailly (with Brautigam) and the RCO-Shostakovich, 'The Jazz Album'.


----------



## Eramire156

*For this weeks string quartet thread*

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
String Quartet no.4 in D major, op.83









Brodsky Quartet *

In 1973 Shostakovich gave an interview to Chicago's wfmt, during a visit to the US to receive a degree from Northwestern University. That interview along with other interviews and speeches was released on a four LP set titled *Shostakovich Speaks*









Listening to that interview


----------



## 13hm13

Paderewski* - BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Jerzy Maksymiuk ‎- Symphony in B Minor (Polonia)
Label: Hyperion ‎- CDA67056


----------



## Malx

Sergei Rachmaninov, Symphony No 1 - St Petersburg PO, Mariss Jansons.


----------



## Rambler

*Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius & Sea Pictures* Sarah Connolly, Stuart Skelton, David Soar, the BBC Symphony Chorus & BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sir Andrew Davis on Chandos








I believe Beecham quipped that The Dream of Gerontius was 'holy water in a German Beer barrel'. Amusing - and with a grain of truth. It is one of my favourite works by Elgar - a composer whom I'm much in sympathy with - maybe because like Elgar I'm English. I've heard that much of Elgar's music doesn't travel well, although he established a reputation in Germany before he became popular in England.

Any way this is a fine (if not quite classic account) with an excellent recorded sound from Chandos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Gloria*


----------



## Guest

The violist in this Quartet arranged 12 pieces from the song cycle and composed some intermezzos between them as "bridges" so it flows seamlessly. His idiom is far more modern than Schubert's! _Interesting_ is the first word that comes to mind.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rambler said:


> *I've heard that much of Elgar's music doesn't travel well, although he established a reputation in Germany before he became popular in England.
> *


*

The Nashville Symphony performed something by Elgar several years ago, and one comment overheard from the audience was to call him Elgar the Endless. *


----------



## Manxfeeder

Eramire156 said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich
> String Quartet no.4 in D major, op.83
> 
> View attachment 133579
> 
> 
> Brodsky Quartet *


What do you think of them? That was my first exposure to the quartets, and they didn't gel with me. I ended up supplementing them with the Fitzwilliam Quartet. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: 
Symphony No. 7 in A minor Op. 92
Symphony No. 8 in F major Op. 93
*
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
William Steinberg, cond.
rec. 1961 (#7) , 1962 (#8)

*CD 27 from:
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Salieri: La passione di Gesu Cristo
Alberto Turco & Cappella Musicale della Cattedrale di Verona
_It doesn't seem to be one of my favorite compositions yet..._


----------



## 13hm13

A 1985 CD ...

Vivaldi, I Solisti Italiani ‎- 5 Concerti
Label: Denon ‎- C37-7401-EX


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIONSMUSIK
_O Bone Jesu, Fili Mariae_
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Membra Jesu Nostri_
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
Fretwork
John Eliot Gardiner - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133597


*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi*

Stabat Mater

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, conductor

1985


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> What do you think of them? That was my first exposure to the quartets, and they didn't gel with me. I ended up supplementing them with the Fitzwilliam Quartet. Maybe I'm missing something.


I bought this set, purely because it was a bargain at £8 a couple of years ago. I quite enjoy listening to it, but it doesn't get played much. Too much competition.

On the upside, the notes are all played very well and in the right order! The Brodsky Quartet are undeniable super musicians individually and together they are a top-flight string quartet.

On the downside, there is a lack of the edgy, forbidding, nervous, (neurotic?) aural text that the introspective episodes in the music require. Whether the music requires it, per se, or whether the listener (at least this one) projects the expectation, is another conversation.

The Brodsky would never do me as my only set, but I'd be content ion a desert island with the Fitzwilliams.


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> On the downside, there is a lack of the edgy, forbidding, nervous, (neurotic?) aural text that the introspective episodes in the music require. Whether the music requires it, per se, or whether the listener (at least this one) projects the expectation, is another conversation.


Thanks. That's what I hear also.


----------



## strawa

Friedrich Kuhlau - Three violin sonatas, opus 79; Allegro Pathétique for piano 4 hands, opus 123; Adagio & Rondo for piano 4 hands, opus 124 (Leonida Tosi, Paolo Porto & Ileana Frontini-Porto).


----------



## Rmathuln

*Sibelius: En Saga Op. 9*
Helsinki Radio Symphony Orchestra
Okko Kamu, cond. 1972


----------



## DaddyGeorge

J. S. Bach: Easter Oratorio
Gustav Leonhardt & Orchestra & Choir of The Age of Enlightenment


----------



## Dimace

I'm super happy because lately I have seen new members from countries with huge classical music tradition joining our community. Czech Republic, Poland, my country, Iceland (here we have a super promising CM potential) etc. This makes our forum even more special. All these new friends are carrying their own musical taste, their own hearing and images. Together with the traditional super powers of our community (USA and GB) we can expand even more our musical horizons. I really hope, all these new friends will stay active and will continue to contribute to our community, with their knowledge and pathos for the serious music.

And the last presentation for today. *Piotr Ilic and his magnificent Violin Concerto in one rare recording.* (very rare in pristine condition, to say the truth)* Hamburg Pro Musica Symphony Orchestra, Hans-Jürgen Walther* and, here we have THE HAMMER, die *Frau Janine Andrade* in the violin. *Janine is THE violin player!* The force to be recon in this instrument. Here she is eating the concert for breakfast, so effortless she is playing. One MEGA special recording from the German* TIP Classic *label (the only serious recording of this label, I have in my collection…) from 1977. (to say the truth this one came originally from the US Summit Records, but without big success in the States) A MUST for this concert, without any ifs and doubts.


----------



## Guest

Matsuev's playing (and the music) ranges from glittering to harrowing.


----------



## 13hm13

Shostakovich/Tchaikovsky: Piano Trios


----------



## Joe B

Ragnar Bohlin leading Cappella SF in ten centuries of choral music:


----------



## 13hm13

Arensky - The Piano Trios - Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Sofia Gubaidulina: St. John Passion
Valery Gergiev & St. Petersburg Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra, ...

_Quite interesting piece. To my mind, in some places slightly lengthy. 
I'm not completely excited (for now - starting CD2). I expected a little more invention 
and a bigger role for the orchestra, but some parts are great.._


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Orlande de Lassus - Claude Le Jeune - Jean Lhéritier - Nicolas Gombert - Jacobus 
Clemens Non Papa - William Byrd*
Magnificat
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## pmsummer

A SONG OF FAREWELL
_Music of Mourning & Consolation_
*Orlando Gibbons - William Walton - Robert White - James MacMillan - John Sheppard - 
Jonathan Dove - Thomas Morley - Edward Elgar - Herbert Howells - Hubert Parry*
Gabrieli Consort
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Gabrieli - Winged Lion_


----------



## Joe B

Karl Jenkins leading the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra in his "Stabat Mater":


----------



## 13hm13

Enna, August violin concerto in D major


----------



## 13hm13

Beck - Symphonies op.3 Nos.3, 5, 4 - Schneider


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich Symphony # 10 in E minor, Op 93










Frank Shipway, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Ries - Piano Concertos - Hinterhuber -- Piano Concerto in C sharp minor, op.55


----------



## pmsummer

PEROTIN
*Magister Perotin*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133607


*Thomas Tallis*

Spem in alium (40-part motet)
Sancte Deus
Salvator mundi, salva nos I
Salvator mundi, salva nos II
Gaude gloriosa
Miserere nostri
Loquebantur variis linguis
If ye love me
Hear the voice and prayer
A new commandment
O Lord, give thy holy spirit
Purge me, O Lord
Verily, verily I say unto you
Remember not, O Lord God
Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter
O Lord, in thee is all my trust
Christ rising again
Blessed are those that be undefiled
Lamentations of Jeremiah I
Lamentations of Jeremiah II
Absterge Domine
O sacrum convivium
In manus tuas
Salve intemerata
Magnificat for 4 voices
Ave, Dei patris filia

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

recorded 1985-1998, compilation 2004


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No.1 In C Minor, Op.68/Variations on a Theme by Haydn, Op. 56a
Wiener Philharmoniker
Istvan Kertesz


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> I listed my four above. Two of mine (Krips and Walter) are the same as yours and a third has the same mezzo soloist (Baker). My fourth (Baltsa/König/Tennstedt) is also worth a spin, especially from an orchestral point of view. König might not be in the Wunderlich class, but I'd say he's at least as good as King if not better and Baltsa sings with her own grave beauty, if not matching Baker or Ferrier.


Cool, thanks for the recommendation. You know, I've never heard any of Tennstedt's recordings. I know he's supposed to be one of the great Mahlerian conductors, he's a lot of people's favorite. I'll look out for that one. I really love Das Lied von der Erde, and it sounds like we have similar taste in recordings of it.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: Nocturnes, op.27, op.32, op.37, & the op. posth. pair. Claudio Arrau.

I've been living with this recording since just before new year's, and it's often the last thing I listen to at night. I couldn't possibly ask for a better performance of these beautiful works, especially the op.27 pair. Arrau was a phenomenal pianist. I have been meaning to explore the Vlado Perlemuter Chopin nocturnes disc that I got around the same time, but every time I put it on, I find myself wanting to hear Arrau. (They're interpretively completely different, in fairness.)


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Messa da Requiem

Renato Bruson; Viorica Cortez; Paolo Washington, Luciano Pavarotti (tenor)
Verona Teatro Arena Orchestra & Chorus
Gerhard Fackler


----------



## SONNET CLV

Opened into this 2002 Easter Sunday with some wee hour (late Saturday night into Sunday early morning) listening, featuring two works from my collection:















Started with the moving _Easter Oratorio_ by J.S. Bach, this recording picked from the big Brilliant Classics box set titled _Bach Edition: Complete Works_, a staple in my musical diet. The _Oratorio_ clocks in on this recording at 44'54 and was made in late July, 1999. The artists may not be household names, but the performances are wonderful. It's a very gentle and lyrical rendition, perfect for late night contemplation.

I continued with another Easter day staple:















A long-time resident (over 20 years, at least) in my collection (which includes at least a dozen Messiah recordings), this one is gentle and understated in its power, a perfect companion with the above Bach recording for a late night sacred music concert. I began with the final number of Part II, the famous Hallelujah! Chorus, and proceeded onward through Part III of the Oratorio. (I generally play Parts I and II as part of my Christmas music celebrations, and reserve the final part for the Easter season.) This reading with William Christie and Les Arts Florissants is intimate overall, though there is appropriate trumpet-trumpetings and drum-bangings where necessary. A favorite among my current crop of _Messiah_ recordings.

Happy Easter to all of you who celebrate this holiday. And a great day to all you others. May you all find peace and comfort, safety and health in this aberrant virous season.


----------



## Rogerx

Graupner Passions Vol. 2

Barockorchester Mannheimer Hofkapelle, Florian Heyerick

The charming music may not seem consistent with the topos of devoutly contemplative texts on aspects of the Passion story, but if you scratch the surface there is a richness of poignancy and... - Gramophone Magazine, March 2019 More…


----------



## Rogerx

Lanner: Viennese Dances

Orchestre de Cannes, Wolfgang Dörner

Hansjörgl-Polka
Hofball-Tänze (Court Ball Dances), Op. 161
Steyrische Tänze, Op. 165
Viennese Dances


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> *Frédéric Chopin*: Nocturnes, op.27, op.32, op.37, & the op. posth. pair. Claudio Arrau.
> 
> I've been living with this recording since just before new year's, and it's often the last thing I listen to at night. I couldn't possibly ask for a better performance of these beautiful works, especially the op.27 pair. Arrau was a phenomenal pianist. I have been meaning to explore the Vlado Perlemuter Chopin nocturnes disc that I got around the same time, but every time I put it on, I find myself wanting to hear Arrau. (They're interpretively completely different, in fairness.)


We do have the same taste in so many things. Did you know that Arrau used to play his students records of Callas singing Bellini to help them understand Chopin phrasing and style? He admired her ernomously.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Concerto no 4 in D major
Concerto no 3 in G major
Sinfonia concertante* - with Yuri Bashmet - viola

Anne - Sophie Mutter
London Philharmonic Orchestra

This is such a joyful set and Mutter's playing is so gorgeous. Bashmet joins her for the _Sinfonia concertante_ and it's a tremendous performance. Mutter seems to be something of a Marmite thing. I hate Marmite but I love Mutter.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Six Partitas

2018 recording

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Shosty

Amy Beach - Piano Concerto in C sharp minor Op. 45 & Symphony in E minor Op. 32 "Gaelic"
Alan Feinberg (piano), Kenneth Schermerhorn (conductor), Nashville Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

I appreciate that in Leipzig the Passions were an event along with vespers on Good Friday but I tend to give it an outing on Easter Sunday/Monday.

This morning - Part I


----------



## Eramire156

For the new string quartet thread, on YouTube

*Elliott Carter 
String Quartet no.3









Jack Quartet *


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A typically enterprising collection from Kronos, which takes you on a journey through the musical territories connecting north-eastern Europe with the Mediterranean and the Orient.

Best listened to in one stretch, this is a very entertaining disc.


----------



## Eramire156

Manxfeeder said:


> What do you think of them? That was my first exposure to the quartets, and they didn't gel with me. I ended up supplementing them with the Fitzwilliam Quartet. Maybe I'm missing something.


The Brodsky are disappointing, my first choice fitzwilliam, then the Pacifica, and Borodin mono set


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> I'm super happy because lately I have seen new members from countries with huge classical music tradition joining our community. Czech Republic, Poland, my country, Iceland (here we have a super promising CM potential) etc. This makes our forum even more special. All these new friends are carrying their own musical taste, their own hearing and images. Together with the traditional super powers of our community (USA and GB) we can expand even more our musical horizons. I really hope, all these new friends will stay active and will continue to contribute to our community, with their knowledge and pathos for the serious music.
> 
> And the last presentation for today. *Piotr Ilic and his magnificent Violin Concerto in one rare recording.* (very rare in pristine condition, to say the truth)* Hamburg Pro Musica Symphony Orchestra, Hans-Jürgen Walther* and, here we have THE HAMMER, die *Frau Janine Andrade* in the violin. *Janine is THE violin player!* The force to be recon in this instrument. Here she is eating the concert for breakfast, so effortless she is playing. One MEGA special recording from the German* TIP Classic *label (the only serious recording of this label, I have in my collection…) from 1977. (to say the truth this one came originally from the US Summit Records, but without big success in the States) A MUST for this concert, without any ifs and doubts.
> 
> View attachment 133603


Nice words regarding the further internationalization of the Forum... Music is universal and reading and listening to other peoples ideas will makes us evolve.

In what regards the record, of the great Violin concertos the Tchaikovsky is the one that I always have a problem with... I come back to it from time to time but have not managed to get a performance that moves me... and I like Tchaikovsky's other compositions...

Will give a try to this one if I can find it....


----------



## The3Bs

Sunday morning exploration to other members recommendations (via Spotify)..

Beethoven* - Triple Concerto









Claudio Arrau, Henryk Szeryng, Janos Starker, Eliahu Inbal ‎and New Philharmonia Orchestra

Last of the 4 that some members recommended...

1- Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Thomas Zehetmair, Clemens Hagen
2- Gordan Nikolitch, Tim Hugh, Lars Vogt, Bernard Haitink
3- Sol Gabetta, Giuliano Carmignola, Dejan Lazić, Giovanni Antonini

Very nice performance... but the sound of the recording does not do full justice to the famed Arrau singing tone in my view... Like the Haitink above it will warrant further listening down the road...


----------



## eljr

Good morning all, Happy Easter!


----------



## The3Bs

After enjoying very much Volodos last Schubert CD I put this on:

Schubert, Arcadi Volodos ‎- Solo Piano Works









Very nice interpretations let down by a somewhat hint of hardness on the higher registers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Rachmaninov - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.3 in D-minor op.30 (1909):










_The Bells_ - choral symphony for mixed choir and orchestra op.35 [Text: Edgar Allan Poe] (1913):










_All-Night Vigil_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.37 [Text: Russian Orthodox liturgy] (1915):










_(8) Etudes-tableaux_ op.33 (1911):
Piano Sonata no.2 in B-flat minor op.36 (1913 - rev. 1931):


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Havergal Brian* - Symphony #7

I have the Charles Charles MacKerras/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra recording on EMI, but I couldn't find it! So I downloaded this 24/96 Hi-Res recording from Qobuz (they have a 50% off sale at the moment).

I must say I prefer this newer recording, in terms of bolder more forward brass (which does this symphony a service), more urgent tempi and far superior sound quality. I'm almost listening anew!


----------



## Rogerx

Wagenaar: Sinfonietta (Symphonic Poems Volume 2)

Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie, Antony Hermus

Amphitrion, Op. 45
Concert Overture, Op. 11 'Fruhlingsgewalt'
Elverhöi
Le Cid, Op. 27: Overture
Sinfoniëtta

Recorded: 18 October 2010
Recording Venue: Herford Schutzenhaus, Germany


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Graupner: Wo gehet Jesus hin (Where is Jesus going?)
Hans Michael Beuerle & Ensemble Concerto Grosso


----------



## The3Bs

A very nice CD from Craig Armstrong:

Sun on You









I like most of his output.. and this is not an exception....


----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading the London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra in Gustav Holst's "The Hymn of Jesus":


----------



## Shosty

Carlos Chavez - Symphony No. 1 "Sinfonia de Antigona"
Symphony No. 2 "Sinfonia India"
Symphony No. 3

Eduardo Mata, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in his "The Gift of Life":


----------



## Jacck

*Wilhelm Peterson-Berger - Symphony No.3*
Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra
Michail Jurowski


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Trios

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)

This being Rachmaninov, the main burden in both trios falls to the pianist; such is Trifonov's artistry that even with his dazzling technique, and without ever selling the emotional intensity... - BBC Music Magazine, June 2017


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Giacobbe Basevi Cervetto: 6 Sonatas for 3 Violoncellos,
Marco Frezzato, Martin Zeller, Roberto Bevilacqua, Stefano Demicheli


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## eljr

Russian Easter Festival


----------



## Dimace

The3Bs said:


> Nice words regarding the further internationalization of the Forum... Music is universal and reading and listening to other peoples ideas will makes us evolve.
> 
> In what regards the record, of the great Violin concertos the Tchaikovsky is the one that I always have a problem with... I come back to it from time to time but have not managed to get a performance that moves me... and I like Tchaikovsky's other compositions...
> 
> Will give a try to this one if I can find it....


Our Bruch and Piotr, for me always, have the best VK. Maybe you remember the movie with the Roma and Piotr's 1st VK performed by Anne-Marie ???? (I try to remember the title of the movie… Was Anne-Marie or someone else...) This movie made me to love the violin. These great guys, with their violins and their stories. (Romas of the USSR! I remembered! An international tour and the daughter of their leader!) TITLE PLEASE!!!!! Frohes Ostern Fest, mein lieber!


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD11

*Stanley-Mozart-Handel-Telemann-Bach and others*


----------



## Dimace

For the Easter, a great and quite surprise presentation: * Aram Ilyich Khachaturian and his Violin Konzert, performed from the GREATEST violin player after Nicolo, Leonid Kogan! *









*Happy Easter to all of you! Frohes Osterfest!*


----------



## Joe B

Matthew Owens leading the Choir of St Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh in choral music themed around the Ascension of Christ:


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> We do have the same taste in so many things. Did you know that Arrau used to play his students records of Callas singing Bellini to help them understand Chopin phrasing and style? He admired her ernomously.


I did not, but that is fascinating. I know Chopin himself was a great admirer of Bellini. I ought to listen to more Callas. I'm not an opera guy much at all but I'd like at least to get a disc of her singing arias. I love her Casta Diva, but haven't heard much else.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Easter Oratorio, BWV249. Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra, Temple University Concert Choir.

Happy Easter, everyone. Ormandy may not be anyone's first choice as a Bach conductor but he pulls the music off convincingly, I reckon.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 133624

Johann Sebastian Bach
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
John Eliot Gardiner, directing
English Baroque Soloists and Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Easter & Ascension Oratorios

Arleen Auger, Costanza Cuccaro, Julia Hamari, Mechthild Georg, Adalbert Kraus, Philippe Huttenlocher, Andreas Schmidt

Gächinger Kantorei, Stuttgart Choir, Stuttgart Bach Collegium Orchestra, Kammerorchester Heilbronn, Helmuth Rilling


----------



## elgar's ghost

DaddyGeorge said:


> Giacobbe Basevi Cervetto: 6 Sonatas for 3 Violoncellos,
> Marco Frezzato, Martin Zeller, Roberto Bevilacqua, Stefano Demicheli
> 
> View attachment 133622


I'd never heard of this man but when I saw that he lived to be 100 back in the 18th century I had to take my hat off to him.


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> Our Bruch and Piotr, for me always, have the best VK. Maybe you remember the movie with the Roma and Piotr's 1st VK performed by Anne-Marie ???? (I try to remember the title of the movie… Was Anne-Marie or someone else...) This movie made me to love the violin. These great guys, with their violins and their stories. (Romas of the USSR! I remembered! An international tour and the daughter of their leader!) TITLE PLEASE!!!!! Frohes Ostern Fest, mein lieber!


Hello & Frohes Ostern!!!

Wasn't the Film Le Concert?


----------



## jim prideaux

Happy Easter everyone.....having inadvertently soaked myself with a power washer while trying to renovate my yard I will now recover by listening to Belohalavek and the Czech P.O. performing Dvorak's 6th and 7th symphonies.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> I did not, but that is fascinating. I know Chopin himself was a great admirer of Bellini. I ought to listen to more Callas. I'm not an opera guy much at all but I'd like at least to get a disc of her singing arias. I love her Casta Diva, but haven't heard much else.


Well there are plenty of compilations, but one should remember that her art was cumulative, and she is more impressive in compete roles than in isolated arias.

When it comes to Bellini, these 1949 recordings are without peer.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Gustav Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde - Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano), Fritz Wunderlich (tenor), New Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.

Whilst listening to this superb recording of DLVDE two questions jumped into my mind - firstly, who is the real star of this recording, many would quite rightly say Wunderlich but for me Klemperer would be just as worthy a recipient of that accolade for his superb way with the orchestra. Secondly wouldn't it have been great to have a recording with Wunderlich and Baker...
None of the above is meant to denigrate Ludwigs performance.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

I continue to listen with CD 12, I was positively surprised by a passcaglia by Jan Welmers, a composer I had never heard of before.
This CD opens with Bach's Italian concert

*Bach-Wenck-Krebs-Carl Philippe Emanuel Bach-Mendelssohn and others*


----------



## The3Bs

Earlier on

J.S. Bach, Franz Liszt ‎- J.S. Bach Transcribed By Franz Liszt









Artur Pizarro
Six Organ Preludes And Fugues / Fantasie And Fugue

Is it Bach, is it Liszt? It is good music nicely played


----------



## Dimace

The3Bs said:


> Hello & Frohes Ostern!!!
> 
> Wasn't the Film Le Concert?


Ja! Mit der Traumfrau Melanie Laurent! Danke dir!!!! Best Original Score and Best Sound awards! *A dream movie! *


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> Well there are plenty of compilations, but one should remember that her art was cumulative, and she is more impressive in compete roles than in isolated arias.
> 
> When it comes to Bellini, these 1949 recordings are without peer.


"Tristano e Isotta"... does this mean she is singing Wagnerian scenes in Italian? (Please forgive my ignorance, I know nothing about opera). I will definitely seek out this disc.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Gustav Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde - Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano), Fritz Wunderlich (tenor), New Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.
> 
> Whilst listening to this superb recording of DLVDE two questions jumped into my mind - firstly, who is the real star of this recording, many would quite rightly say Wunderlich but for me Klemperer would be just as worthy a recipient of that accolade for his superb way with the orchestra. Secondly wouldn't it have been great to have a recording with Wunderlich and Baker...
> None of the above is meant to denigrate Ludwigs performance.
> 
> View attachment 133625


I listened to that yesterday. Amazing stuff indeed. Man, Wunderlich/Baker would have definitely been the definitive recording. As it stands, I have a hard time choosing b/w the Wunderlich/Ludwig/Klemperer and King/Baker/Haitink, but I think the latter barely edges out the former.

Current listening:










*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.2 in C minor, the "Resurrection". Bruno Walter, New York Philharmonic.


----------



## The3Bs

... and now... after earlier Dimace's comments:

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Piano concerto No1 & Violin concerto









Listening to the Violin concerto

Gidon Kremer, Dimitrij Kitaenko and the Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

Somewhat booming sound... but the violin comes out very lively. This and Milstein are those I end up coming back to when I want to revisit this concert.


----------



## Rogerx

Immortal Beloved: Beethoven Arias

Chen Reiss (soprano), Oliver Wass (harp)

Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr

Presto Recording of the Week
20th March 2020
Disc of the Month
Opera
May 2020
Disc of the Month


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Cherubini - Overture to "Anacreon" (Munchinger/London STS)
Schubert - String Quartet #12 "Quartettsatz" (Julliard/RCA)
R. Schumann - Novelettes, Op. 21 (Rubinstein/RCA)
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto, Op. 64 (Milstein/Time-Life)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> "Tristano e Isotta"... does this mean she is singing Wagnerian scenes in Italian? (Please forgive my ignorance, I know nothing about opera). I will definitely seek out this disc.


Yes, she is singing the _Libestod_ in Italian, which was the practice in Italy at that time. All her Wagnerian roles were sung in Italian; Isolde, the Brünnhilde of *Die Walküre* and Kundry. Unfortunately we only have a recording (in somewhat dim sound) of her singing Kundry. It is a bit strange to hear it sung in Italian, but her Kundry is much more than a curiosity.


----------



## pmsummer

CHRIST LAG IN TODES BANDEN
_BWV 4_
EASTER ORATORIO
_BWV 249_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Emma Kirkby, Emily Van Evera, Evelyn Tubb - sopranos
Margaret Cable, Caroline Trevor - altos
Howard Cook, Charles Daniels, Wilfried Jochens - tenors
Stephen Charlesworth, Simon Grant, David Thomas, Peter Kooy - basses
Taverner Consort
Taverner Players
Andrew Parrott - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Malx

Stravinsky, Persephone - LPO, Nagano.
This double CD set was one of the first Rites I bought and for many years I rarely listened to Persephone but as time has worn on I now play it more than its more famous disc mate.


----------



## D Smith

Bach: St Matthew Passion James Gilchrist; Matthew Rose; Ashley Riches; Elizabeth Watts; Sarah Connolly; Thomas Hobbs; Christopher Maltman, Richard Egarr, Academy of Ancient Music. A generally excellent performance using the early version of the work. The soloists are all outstanding (especially Gilchrist) along with AAM who provide a lively and clear accompaniment.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This one of the first Mahler LPs I owned, maybe even the first. I remember it came in a luxury gatefold sleeve, with a lavish booklet in one side and the gold label HMV Angel LP in the other. Playing it always brings back memories of me sitting on the floor of my tiny room in my student house, listening to music.

A great deal of care and artistry went into the creation of these performances and some have complained that the results are too sophisticated, meaning the songs lose something of their essentially folklike quality. Well I would argue Mahler's superb orchestrations have already moved them quite a long way from their roots anyway. I've heard plenty of other versions since and I still find this one more magical than any other.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

These are probably not the first performance you would go for if looking for these two works, but they are wonderfully fresh and alert. Easily as good as some of the more famous performances out there.


----------



## Joe B

The Poulenc Trio performing performing works for piano, oboe, and bassoon:


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b0786900


----------



## Guest

View attachment 133631

Johann Sebastian Bach
St. John Passion, BWV 245
John Eliot Gardiner, directing
English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> The Poulenc Trio performing performing works for piano, oboe, and bassoon:


In the shopping basket.


----------



## Merl

I just played whatever came out of the rack first to wipe the memory of listening to Carter's 3rd string quartet. Phew, it's gone!


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> In the shopping basket.


It really is very good. This trio and The Sundance Trio are really excellent in this venue.


----------



## Bourdon

*Kurtág*

CD2

quasi una fantasia Op.27 No.1 & No.2
Samuel Beckett: What is the Word OP.30b


----------



## Dimace

Merl said:


> I just played whatever came out of the rack first to *wipe the memory of l*istening to Carter's 3rd string quartet. Phew, it's gone!
> 
> View attachment 133632


Did you run out of whiskey in Scotland? :lol:


----------



## Joe B

I just had to post track #6 from the disc I'm listening to. If you have 2 minutes and 14 seconds to spare, give this a listen. Guaranteed to put a smile on your face:


----------



## Malx

Sticking with vocal music this afternoon:
Klemperer's first rate recording of Die Walkure Act I with Helge Dernesch as Sieglinde, William Cochrane as Siegmund, Hans Sotin as Hunding makes me wish he had recorded a ring cycle.

















If the repertoire suits I'd recommend giving this box a listen.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Sticking with vocal music this afternoon:
> Klemperer's first rate recording of Die Walkure Act I with Helge Dernesch as Sieglinde, William Cochrane as Siegmund, Hans Sotin as Hunding *makes me wish he had recorded a ring cycle.
> *
> 
> View attachment 133634
> 
> 
> View attachment 133635
> 
> 
> If the repertoire suits I'd recommend giving this box a listen.


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in F major, op.18 no.1
String Quartet in G major, op.18 no.2









Tokyo String Quartet *

I've had mixed feelings about the Tokyo's cycle, I like their opus 18, but didn't care for their middle or late LvB Quartets, but it maybe time to give them another listen.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

"Kaiserkonzert"


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> I just played whatever came out of the rack first to wipe the memory of listening to Carter's 3rd string quartet. Phew, it's gone!
> 
> View attachment 133632


:lol: That bad, huh...? I'm curious what you hated so much about it.


----------



## Art Rock

Well, it's Easter. Yesterday the St John's Passion, today the St Matthew's, from this box I got months ago at a thrift store, and had not played yet.


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 2 - Berlin PO, Karajan.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Rachmaninov - various works part four of four tonight.

Piano Concerto no.4 in G-minor op.40 (1926 - rev. 1941):










_(9) Etudes-tableaux_ op.39 (1916-17):
_Variations on a Theme of Corelli_ in D-minor op.42 (1931):
_Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ for piano and orchestra op.43 (1934):



Symphony no.3 in A-minor op.44 (1935-36):
Symphonic Dances[/I] for orchestra op.45 (1940):


----------



## cougarjuno

James MacMillan -- a brilliant 21st Century composer.


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> :lol: That bad, huh...? I'm curious what you hated so much about it.


Just sounded like a group of 4 year olds playing an instrument for the first time in a darkened room.Really dont like that sort of stuff. Sorry, I need some sort of melody, rhythm or hook to catch my ear otherwise it just sounds like a caophony to me.


----------



## Malx

Berlioz, Les nuits d'ete - Susan Graham, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, John Nelson.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133639


*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*

Assumpta est Maria in caelum
Missa Assumpta est Maria in caelum
Sicut lilium inter spinas I
Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas
Lamentations for Holy Saturday (Lesson 3, 6vv)
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

recorded 1980-1998, compilation 2005


----------



## Itullian

Surprisingly beautiful Mozart symphonies from prickly Gardiner.
Great sound too.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Byron Janis on piano with Kondrashin conducting.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Johann Georg Pisendel: Concerto in G Major
Johannes Pramsohler & International Baroque Players


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

From the pen of the fine English composer, Ernest Moeran. Cello Concerto performed by his wife, Peers Coetmore, along with conductor Sir Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic.


----------



## Joe B

Constantine Orbelian leading the Moscow Chamber Orchestra with Carol Rosenberger (piano) in music by Frank Bridge:










*Chamber Concerto for Piano and Strings
Four Pieces for String Orcestra
Three Idylls*


----------



## Knorf

Easter Sunday listening:

J. S. Bach, Cantatas 4, "Christ lag in Todesbanden" and 31, "Der Himmel lacht!"
Gillian Keith, Daniel Taylor, James Gilchrist, Stephen Varcoe.
The Monteverdi Choir, The English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.










Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 2, "Resurrection."
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Hilde Rössl-Majdan.
Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus, Otto Klemperer.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn. John Shirley-Quirk, Jessye Norman, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 70*


----------



## Rambler

*Isaac Albeniz: Merlin * Teatro Real Madrid DVD on Opus Arte








This is a World Premiere of the staged version of Merlin. An enjoyable curiosity. But it rather suffers from the curse that Wagner placed on the many latter composers attempting a 'Wagnerian' style opera - it just can't measure up to Wagner!

It's quite odd that a composer like Albeniz should have chosen an Arthurian subject for an opera. Not much opportunity for injecting any Spanish flavouring here.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Johann Christoph Rothe (1653 - 1700): St. Matthew Passion
Bernhard Klapprott & Capella Thuringia


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a rather good recital I think. The Mad Scene from *Lucia di Lammermoor* is modest in terms of vocal display and omits all stratospheric top notes, but is feelingly sung, as are the Verdi items. Her _legato_ is good and the top of the voice less strident than it sometimes could be. On this showing, Sass should have been a much more prominent artist than she was. All I can say, having seen her live on three different occasions, is that she was much better in the studio than she was in the flesh. This is one of her most successful recitals.


----------



## Heliogabo

Milstein's violin sounds glorious here, a recently acquired 2nd hand cd with my two favorite violin concertos. 
As you know there's a lot of recordings of both but I highly recomend this one...


----------



## 13hm13

Gösta Nystroem - Sinfonia del mare; Sinfonia breve - Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Christoph König


----------



## jim prideaux

Haitink and the Concertgebouw-Bruckner,7th Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Flute Concerto*

Blomstedt with the Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Frantz Lemmser on flute.


----------



## Guest




----------



## elgar's ghost

Rambler said:


> *Isaac Albeniz: Merlin * Teatro Real Madrid DVD on Opus Arte
> View attachment 133648
> 
> 
> This is a World Premiere of the staged version of Merlin. An enjoyable curiosity. But it rather suffers from the curse that Wagner placed on the many latter composers attempting a 'Wagnerian' style opera - it just can't measure up to Wagner!
> 
> It's quite odd that a composer like Albeniz should have chosen an Arthurian subject for an opera. Not much opportunity for injecting any Spanish flavouring here.


Three Arthurian operas were commissioned by Francis Money-Coutts (with the accent on the money), who would financially back Albeniz as long as Money-Coutts provided the libretti, so I imagine it was a bit like entering a Faustian pact on Albeniz' part.


----------



## D Smith

Finishing my Easter listening.

Bach: BWV4 Christ Lag in Todes Banden. Akira Tachikawa, Peter Kooy, Yumiko Kurisu, Koki Katano, Masaaki Suzuki & Bach Collegium Japan.










Bach: Der Himmel Lacht, Die Erde Jubilieret, BWV 31, Masaaki Suzuki & Bach Collegium Japan.










Bach: Easter Oratorio BWV 249: Kommt, eilet und laufet. Meg Bragle, Peter Harvey, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner,










Mahler: Symphony No. 2. Barbara Hendricks, Christa Ludwig, Bernstein NY Philharmonic. (no album cover)


----------



## Malx

D Smith - there you go.









(I hope thats the correct cover for you)


----------



## Malx

Johannes Brahms, Piano Concerto No 1 - Ivan Moravec (piano), Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## pmsummer

MESSIAH
*George Frideric Handel*
Emma Kirkby, James Bowman, Emily Van Evera, Margaret Cable, Joseph Cornwell, David Thomas
Taverner Choir
Taverner Players
Andrew Parrott - director
_
EMI Reflexe_


----------



## jim prideaux

Serebrier and the Bournemouth S.O.

Dvorak-Symphony no.7/Slavonic Dance no.8/In Nature's Realm/Scherzo capriccioso.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Anton Bruckner's "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## Malx

Szymanowski's first & Britten's Violin Concerto from the disc below.
A very fine disc.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Partitas in G major, A minor, B-flat major, & C minor, BWV 829, 827, 825, & 826 respectively. *András Schiff*.

I got this CD a few months ago but am just opening it. Damn good!!



Joe B said:


> Daniel Barenboim leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Anton Bruckner's "Symphony No. 4":


Good idea! I was thinking of listening to that recording earlier. Might still do so, we'll see.


----------



## Caesura

Handel: Giulio Cesare, HWV 17
Performed by René Jacobs & Concerto Köln

Giulio Cesare: Jennifer Larmore (contralto)
Cleopatra: Barbara Schlick (soprano)
Cornelia: Bernarda Fink (mezzo-soprano)
Tolomeo: Derek Lee Ragin (counter-tenor)
Sesto: Marianne Rorholm (soprano)
Achilla: Furio Zanasi (bass)
Curio: Olivier Lallouette (bass)
Nireno: Dominique Visse (counter-tenor)


----------



## AeolianStrains

Grieg, Cello Sonata and String Quartet (Truls Mørk et al., 2002)

Fantastic playing of two vivacious pieces.


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan

Some Handel love in the days of the plague. Not a cough in the crowd. Today, Easter Sunday, afternoon in the U.K., early AM in SoCal.


----------



## 13hm13

Telemann: Concerti per molti stromenti / Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Richard Nance leading the Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in choral works by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## 13hm13

Dvorak: Symphony No. 6; American Suite / James Gaffigan, Luzerner Sinfonieorchester
Just the American Suite for now...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Johann David Heinichen: Dresden Concerti - Concerto in F Major
Reinhard Goebel & Musica Antiqua Köln


----------



## eljr

just gave this another listen... it's really good!


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Cage*: Trio, Double Music, First & Third Constructions. Giancarlo Simonacci, Ars Ludi Ensemble.

Fascinating music that sounds like talented children banging on pots and pans half the time, and like proto-electronic music the other half. I think this cheap 2CD might be the perfect antidote for the Cage-skeptic.


----------



## Guest

Op.131. A magnificent LP set.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Liszt: Piano Sonata
Valentina Kameníková


----------



## Guest

No.24.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Olivier Messiaen*: Quatuor pour la fin du temps. Martin Fröst, Lucas Debargue, Torleif Thedéen, Janine Jansen.


----------



## Guest

No.10 in a scalding performance. Fortunately, Qobuz has this set I don't have to spend a fortune on the out of print CD set! (Generally, around $1,000!)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

_last for today:_
Liszt: a Faust Symphony
Leonard Bernstein & Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133667


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 39, 73, 93, 105, 107, and 131

Collegium Vocale, Ghent
Philippe Herreweghe, direction

recorded 1990 and 1992, compilation 2002


----------



## Joachim Raff

Artists: Czech Philharmonic, Lovro von Matačić,


----------



## 13hm13

Vivaldi RV278 on...

CONCERTO VENEZIANO Vivaldi • Locatelli • Tartini
Giuliano Carmignola - Venice Baroque Orchestra & Andrea Marcon


----------



## 13hm13

Han De Vries, Alma Musica Amsterdam, Bob Van Asperen ‎- Albinoni, Telemann Oboe Concertos
Label: EMI Classics ‎- CDC 7 54664 2


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622, /Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299

Lily Laskine (harp), Jean-Pierre Rampal (flute) & Jacques Lancelot

Jean-Francois Paillard Chamber Orchestra, Jean-François Paillard


----------



## Joe B

Sabino Manzo leading Vox Poetica Ensemble and Nova Alto in music in praise of the Virgin Mary:


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms:Symphony No.3 in F, Op.90/ Symphony No.4 In E Minor, Op.98

Wiener Philharmoniker

Istvan Kertesz


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Kathleen Battle, Maureen Forrester

Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

Leonard Slatkin conducting .


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178/ Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in G sharp minor, Op. 19 'Sonata Fantasy'

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz : Benvenuto Cellini

Nicolai Gedda, Christiane Eda-Pierre, Jules Bastin , Roger Soyer, rtc

BBC Symphony Orchetra

Colin Davis


----------



## Taplow

Monday morning, fabulous Fabio and blissful Boccherini.


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier Book I

Trevor Pinnock (harpsichord)


----------



## sonance

Pehr Henrik Nordgren: As in a Dream
- Concerto no. 3 for cello and string orchestra
- As in a Dream for cello and 19 strings
- Concerto for viola, double bass and chamber orchestra
Marko Ylönen, cello; Lilli Maijala, viola; Olivier Thiery, double bass; Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra/Juha Kangas (alba)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A classic recording of DLvdE which should be in the collection of everyone who loves this piece, even if they have a more modern recording in better sound. I actually have four recordings of the work (my others are Wunderlich/Fischer-Dieskau/Krips, Baker/Kmentt/Kubelik and Baltsa/König/Tennsetdt) and wouldn't be without any of them. It is impossible to listen to this performance or the three _Rückert Lieder_ without being moved by Ferrier's plight, which give these performances a valedictory air. Apparently the performance of _Um Mitternacht_ was an all or nothing take, with Ferrier in extreme pain and Walter conducting with tears streaming down his face.

If the Kubelik remains my out and out first choice, I would never want to be without this one.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Russia is on a roll with me these days. Aleksandr Skryabin - various works part one for late morning and early afternoon. I appreciate that there are more celebrated recordings than most - if not all - of my purchases here but as I don't go for multiple recordings of anything apart from a few symphonic cycles I am happy enough for them to continue being my portal to Skryabin's world.

_Ten Mazurkas_ op.3 (1888-90):










_Étude_ in C-sharp minor op.2 no.1 from _Trois morceaux_ op.2 (1889):
_Douze études_ op.8 (1894):










_Poème symphonique_ for orchestra WoO (1896):










Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor op.20 (1896):










Piano Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.6 (1892):
Piano Sonata no.2 in G-sharp minor op.19 (1897):


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, St Matthew Passion discs II & III from set below.


----------



## sonance

Pehr Henrik Nordgren: Chamber Music
- String Quartet (Kokkola Quartet)
- Equivocations (Eija Kankaanranta, kantele; plus violin, viola, cello by Kokkola Quartet members)
- Sonata for cello solo (Marko Ylönen)
- String Quintet (Kokkola Quartet; Janne Virkkala, cello)
(alba)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Partsongs / Auf dem Strom / Der Hirt auf dem Felsen / Lieder

Suzanne Danco, Robert Tear, Elizabethan Singers etc.
Conductor: Louis Halsey


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas wasn't scheduled to record *Cavalleria Rusticana* but stood in for a mezzo who was having trouble with her top notes (Stignani?). We should be glad that she did for she is superb and this recording, despite ageing sound, remains a top recommendation for the opera.

A full review of the set on my blog.


----------



## The3Bs

Joe B said:


> I just had to post track #6 from the disc I'm listening to. If you have 2 minutes and 14 seconds to spare, give this a listen. Guaranteed to put a smile on your face:


Very nice... shopping basket as well..


----------



## Malx

Elgar, Falstaff Symphonic Study in C minor Op 68 - Halle Orchestra, Mark Elder.


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> *John Cage*: Trio, Double Music, First & Third Constructions. Giancarlo Simonacci, Ars Ludi Ensemble.
> 
> Fascinating music that sounds like talented children banging on pots and pans half the time, and like proto-electronic music the other half. I think this cheap 2CD might be the perfect antidote for the Cage-skeptic.


This is interesting...

I would like to put out a recommendation (maybe I should start a thread on this) for a Hamburg born and Berlin based artist:

Nils Frahm

One to start with could be:

Wintermusik









Most of his output is very interesting (not to say very good because I like it a lot from both musical perspective as well as sound engineering)


----------



## flamencosketches

^Cool, thanks. I've never heard of Nils Frahm. I will have to check him out.

Current listening:










*Franz Schubert*: Piano Sonata No.21 in B-flat major, D960. Vladimir Ashkenazy.

So far, so good. A different kind of performance from my usual go-to, Mitsuko Uchida. A little more down-to-earth, more staccato articulation.


----------



## Merl

I couldn't not listen, it's a new LvB account.........interesting performance. Very brisk and almost identical in timings to Lan Shui's 5th but this has a different sound with some really interesting textures (especially in the finale). Won't be for everyone but I like it. His live performance of this at the Proms was even better.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Three Concerti for Violin and Chamber Orchestra

based on the sonatas for violin and piano

Henning Kraggerud (violin)

Tromsø Chamber Orchestra

Gramophone Magazine July 2013

Kraggerud, as director of the Tromso Chamber Orchestra, has provided its players with some very attractive repertoire and they clearly respond with enthusiasm, producing performances that are precise, alert and expressive.


----------



## The3Bs

Merl said:


> I couldn't not listen, it's a new LvB account.........interesting performance. Very brisk and almost identical in timings to Lan Shui's 5th but this has a different sound with some really interesting textures (especially in the finale). Won't be for everyone but I like it. His live performance of this at the Proms was even better.
> 
> View attachment 133679


Is it out?!!!

I listened to the 1st movement when it came out in Spotify and was impressed (just rechecked and the other movemenst are now also available).

The 1st mvmt was a blast!!!! A mixture of HIP with some modern concepts and orchestra!!!


----------



## eljr




----------



## millionrainbows

This is the best performance of the Violin Concerto I've ever heard. Kolja Blacher is _extremely_ accurate in his pitch. There is no doubt at all what note he is hitting, even in the most extreme leaps. His execution is so flawless that I am lulled into a sense of security.


----------



## The3Bs

Morning soundscapes:

Vivaldi - Concerti Per Violino V "Per Pisendel"









Il Pomo d'Oro, Dmitry Sinkovsky

These Naïve Series have more than pretty covers.... very good sound engineering and good music...
Brilliantly played series of Vivaldi concerts.


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


>


Brilliant!!!! I think I am repeating myself ... but this is one of the best recent Glass piano releases...


----------



## The3Bs

Morning Soundscapes 2:

Nils Frahm

Wintermusik









Screws









All Melody









Three out of many other good Nils Frahm output...

Wintermusik - a recording of improvisations combining piano, reed organ and other interesting sounds. Just beautiful and chillingly atmospheric.

Screws - mostly piano variations like a set of etudes...

All Melody - This could be a crossover album... mixing concepts of classical with electronica... beautifully repetitive creating a trance like atmosphere.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My wife wanted some calm music with no high violins, so I remembered one of my favorite gamba albums. There is some fun here too!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Happy Easter everyone.....having inadvertently soaked myself with a power washer while trying to renovate my yard I will now recover by listening to Belohalavek and the Czech P.O. performing Dvorak's 6th and 7th symphonies.


done it again with this bloody power washer thing.....but now going to combine my daily exercise with a walk to Sainsburys while listening to Michael Gielen and the SWR SO performing Beethoven' 3rd and 4th symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Swedish Romantic Violin Concertos

Aulin, T: Violin Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 14/ Berwald: Violin Concerto in C sharp minor, Op. 2/ Stenhammar: Two Sentimental Romances for violin and orchestra, Op. 28

Tobias Ringborg (violin)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Niklas Willen

There's excellent playing from Tobias Ringborg... The two Stenhammar pieces are rarities and sound persuasive in his hands. A decent performance and good, well-balanced recorded sound.


----------



## Dimace

This LP has a somehow touching history for his owner. I found it somewhere in the States. The seller wanted from me 99 cents. After I inspected the LP I gave him 50 cents. Because I was in the beginning of my trip, I had to carry it all the way with me. When I returned to Germany I try to listen it. Despite it was looking quite clean, I was receiving only noise! Since then I had to clean the LP more than 10 times with various ways to have some good results. Now the LP is in one VG+ state, despite the original sound is awkward. We are speaking for WWII recording.

OK. *Tor Mann, Sveriges Radios Symfoniorkester and Sibelius (what else) 1st Symphony!* Rare LP, mediocre original sound, almost impossible to be found in good condition. I call it my ''Sibelius Baby'', because I fought bravely for its life. :lol: (Capitol Records, USA, 1x LP)


----------



## Dimace

The3Bs said:


> Brilliant!!!! I think I am repeating myself ... but this is one of the best recent Glass piano releases...


The young man definitely can play the piano. I listened yesterday his Debussy & Rameau. The Jean-Philippe was excellent. It seems that we could have someone like Gould or Andras, who is Meister with such composers. The DG technical support is TOP. Sound from another planet. Super production.


----------



## eljr




----------



## sbmonty

Does anyone have any favourite Berwald recordings or recommendations?


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD13

https://www.discogs.com/Various-Orgels-In-Nederland-Dutch-Organs-1511-1896/release/13544767


----------



## Manxfeeder

Fugal said:


> No.10 in a scalding performance. Fortunately, Qobuz has this set I don't have to spend a fortune on the out of print CD set! (Generally, around $1,000!)


Finally, it's available at an affordable price!


----------



## Joe B

The Poulenc Trio performing works of Schnittke, Beethoven, and Vazquez:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Obrecht, Missa Se dedero*

I'm a fan of Obrecht, so when the ANS Chorus started their Obrecht cycle, I was excited. Unfortunately, they put the microphones too far back, so the counterpoint gets obscured in all the echo. I keep listening to this and hoping it finally will click, but it's frustrating. Anyway, I need something playing in the background, so maybe the wash of sound will be good enough.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Four Last Songs & Orchestral Songs

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h6sv


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 1*

I really like Kondrashin's way with Shostakovich.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Atterberg *Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 10 'Västkustbilder'*
Sixten Ehrling


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Shostakovich, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> I really like Kondrashin's way with Shostakovich.
> 
> View attachment 133712


Hmm, it's on Qobuz for cheap (download)... I may have to investigate. I don't have much as far as Soviet recordings of DSCH


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Chaconne, Op. 32 (FS79)/Den Luciferiske, Op.45/ Three Piano Pieces, Op.59/Five Piano Pieces, Op.3 etc.
Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> done it again with this bloody power washer thing.....but now going to combine my daily exercise with a walk to Sainsburys while listening to Michael Gielen and the SWR SO performing Beethoven' 3rd and 4th symphonies.


7th for the walk back!


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianosonatas no.11 -13 & 8
adagio KV 540


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133718


*Carl Phillip Emanuel Bach*

Württemberg Sonatas

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2014


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.8
Sun is shining over our Motherland "Cantata"


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Hmm, it's on Qobuz for cheap (download)... I may have to investigate. I don't have much as far as Soviet recordings of DSCH


If I may relate a short tale - 15 years ago or so the CD set was available for about £30 I was tempted but thought it will drop at some stage, it never did. I have downloaded the set from Qobuz so as to not miss this rare opportunity.
My advice - sample quickly (very) then download. It is a fantastic set and at the price an absolute steal.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Piano Concerto No 20 K466 - Martha Argerich, Orchestra Mozart, Abbado.
Live recording from the 2013 Lucerne Festival.


----------



## Joe B

Bryden Thomson leading The London Symphony Orchestra in Ralph Vaughan Williams's "Symphony No. 5" and "The Lark Ascending":


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Hmm, it's on Qobuz for cheap (download)... I may have to investigate. I don't have much as far as Soviet recordings of DSCH


There's something about Kondrashin's recordings that make Shostakovich's music compelling, at least to me. Maybe because my introduction to Shostakovich was the 5th symphony on some old 78s, and that's the sound I expect from his music.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Walton - Overture to "Henry V" (composer/Time-Life)
Vaughn Williams - Symphony #7 (Boult/Angel)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 5
*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133721


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Well-Tempered Clavier

Angela Hewitt, piano

2008


----------



## pmsummer

SLEEP
_Complete Eight Hour Performance_
*Max Richter*
Max Richter - piano, electronics
Grace Davidson - soprano
Steve Morris, Natalie Bonner - violins
Reiad Chibah - viola
Ian Burdge, Chris Worsey - cellos
Chris Ekers - sound design
_
BBC Radio3 stream_

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b06db5tv


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - various works part two for late afternoon and early evening.

_Rêverie_ - prelude for orchestra op.24 (1898): 
Symphony no.1 in E for mezzo-soprano, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.26 [Text: Alexsandr Skryabin] (1898-1900):










Piano Sonata no.3 in F-sharp minor op.23 (1898):
Piano Sonata no.4 in F-sharp op.30 (1903):










_Nine Mazurkas_ op.25 (1899):
_Two Mazurkas_ op.40 (1903):










_Quatre préludes_ op.22 (1897):
_Deux préludes_ op.27 (1901):
_Quatre préludes_ op.31 (1903):
_Quatre préludes_ op.33 (1903):
_Trois préludes_ op.35 (1903):


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h6p9


----------



## Malx

Bedrich Smetana, Ma Vlast - Czech PO, Rafael Kubelik.
The famous Prague Spring Festival opening concert on the 12th May 1990, which marked the homecoming of Kubelik. A record of a very special event.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 4 of this very nice little box set from Lyrita:


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 4 / Vogt, Royal Northern Sinfonia


----------



## Knorf

Correcting an oversight:

Bruckner, Symphony No. 7
Philharmonia, Otto Klemperer


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> If I may relate a short tale - 15 years ago or so the CD set was available for about £30 I was tempted but thought it will drop at some stage, it never did. I have downloaded the set from Qobuz so as to not miss this rare opportunity.
> My advice - sample quickly (very) then download. It is a fantastic set and at the price an absolute steal.


Well, I sampled it quickly and thought highly of what I was hearing. Wow, I'm sure you're right, this sounds phenomenal. My only hesitation is a lack of hard drive space, and also that I am still working through the Petrenko/RLPO set (which I just got a couple months ago) and I don't want to neglect it in favor of another. But I suspect I will cave and purchase it soon enough.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
Hermann Scherchen & Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest




----------



## annaw

Bruckner Symphony no. 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

DaddyGeorge said:


> Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
> Hermann Scherchen & Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper


I always get Scherchen mixed up with Schuricht. I suppose no one else has that problem.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> I always get Scherchen mixed up with Schuricht. I suppose no one else has that problem.


If I consume the famous Tennessee whiskey, I will have exactly the same problem! :lol: Have a nice week my friend.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## senza sordino

Once more unto the breach dear friends, once more.

Purcell Complete Fantasies for viols









Handel Water Music, The Music for the Royal Fireworks, The Alchymist, Three Concerti for wind band and strings, Three arias for wind band









Dowland Galliard, Elgar Elegy, Elgar Introduction and Allegro, Elgar Serenade for Strings, Bridge Lament, Parry An English Suite, Parry Lady Radnor's Suite









RVW Symphony no 2, Concerto Grosso









Walton Henry V, music from the film, Christopher Plummer speaks. Terrific disk.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Violin Sonatas no.2, 10 & 9









Chloë Hanslip
Danny Driver*


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> View attachment 133728


I'll be curious to hear what you think of this.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Janáček: Taras Bulba
Otakar Trhlík & Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra Ostrava
Resident Orchestra of my town...


----------



## Malx

Richard Strauss, Eine Alpensinfonie Op 64 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.
I don't generally tend to think of Haitink when it comes to Strauss but this recording is the one I turn to most frequently in this work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> I'll be curious to hear what you think of this.


I think he is channeling the Schubertian side of Bruckner over the Wagnerian.


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruckner-3rd Symphony, Wand and the Cologne RSO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Listening on Spotify until I finally start making discretionary income for a purchase.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #6
Otto Klemperer & Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> I think he is channeling the Schubertian side of Bruckner over the Wagnerian.


Apt description.


----------



## Guest

I wasn't familiar with this composer, but I'm glad I found him. Very powerful and original music without resorting to bizarre playing techniques or anything. If I had to make a comparison, possibly a darker William Walton.


----------



## Joe B

The Albert Schweitzer Quintett performing music of Ligeti, Kurtag, and Veress:


----------



## Opera For Life

My Favourite Composer, and the recording is fresh as the day they made it, Hunt-Lieberson is frightening!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Janáček: Její pastorkyňa (Jenůfa)
Karita Mattila, Anja Silja, Eva Randová, 
Jorma Silvasti, Jerry Hadley, 
Bernard Haitink & Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden


----------



## annaw

Symphony no. 1


----------



## flamencosketches

*Elliott Carter*: String Quartet No.3. Pacifica Quartet, recorded in the supervision of the composer.

This is my first listen to any string quartet by Carter. I'm listening on account of the "Weekly Quartet" thread. My first impression is very favorable. There is so much color in this music, so much truly inspired interplay between the voices. Unlike any quartet I've ever heard, but my closest frame of reference is the string quartets of Bartók and Lutoslawski. Worth a listen, surely. If anyone is interested, this recording can be had on Qobuz as a highres digital download for under four dollars at the moment. A steal, for all three of these quartets.


----------



## Knorf

Definitely give the Carter Fifth Quartet a try as well. It's my favorite among the numbered string quartets!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Apart from some CPE Bach, I've only heard Harrison Birtwistle all day. Earth Dances, In Broken Images, 9 mvts. for string quartet and piano trio right now.


----------



## Joe B

Anthony Newman performing sonatas for harpsichord by Domenico Scarlatti on the Magnum Opus Harpsichord built by Keith Hill and Philip Tyre (perhaps the largest harpsichord ever built):


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Definitely give the Carter Fifth Quartet a try as well. It's my favorite among the numbered string quartets!


Will do. Thanks! I only have 2, 3 & 4 of the Pacifica set, but I have the Juilliards' full cycle on the way. Hell, I might even get the other Pacifica disc too if it's cheap on Qobuz. They sound great here.


----------



## Knorf

Dmitri Shostakovich: Cantata _The Sun Shines Over Our Motherland_, Op. 90. Kirill Kondrashin, Moscow Phil., Russian State Choral Chapel, Boy's Choir of the Moscow Choral College. I never need to hear this again. What a vapid hunk of crap.

It's from the Kondrashin box of complete Shostakovich Symphonies which is otherwise outstanding. I just had never heard the cantata before.

I moved on to Symphony 9, which is fabulous and a great performance.


----------



## 13hm13

JCF Bach's D min. symph. on this 1992 CD ...
Sinfonia/Concerto Harpsichord/Adagio & Fugue


----------



## MusicSybarite

Fugal said:


> I wasn't familiar with this composer, but I'm glad I found him. Very powerful and original music without resorting to bizarre playing techniques or anything. If I had to make a comparison, possibly a darker William Walton.


Your description piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Joe B

Some selections from the Kronos Quartet to end the day.









track #9:
*Samuel Barber's "Adagio"*









tracks 7-11
*Dmitri Shostakovich's "String Quartet No. 8"*









tracks 1 & 2
*Terry Riley's "Sunrise of the Planetary DreamCollector" & "G Song"*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn: String Quartets

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Guest

MusicSybarite said:


> Your description piqued my curiosity.


It's always dangerous to make a comparison. I've also read that in addition to Walton, there are faint references to Havergal Brian, Nielsen, Vaughan Williams, but without really imitating any of them.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Three Concerti for Violin and Chamber Orchestra

based on the sonatas for violin and piano

Henning Kraggerud (violin)

Tromsø Chamber Orchestra

Gramophone Magazine July 2013

Kraggerud, as director of the Tromso Chamber Orchestra, has provided its players with some very attractive repertoire and they clearly respond with enthusiasm, producing performances that are precise, alert and expressive.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Sonatas for Violin and Piano

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)

BBC Music Magazine February 2014

There's no doubting the rewarding partnership of Christian Tetzlaff and Lars Vogt in this admirable account. Their partnership is equal throughout...There is exemplary tenderness, tempered at all times by good sense, even if sometimes head seems to dominate heart.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 3, 4 and 5

Henning Kraggerud (violin)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## sonance

Pehr Henrik Nordgren: The Last Quartets (string quartets nos. 10 and 11)
Tempera Quartet (alba)










_"The more I get to know Nordgren's music, which I have long admired, the more I am convinced of his importance as a composer." _
Hubert Culot, review at musicweb-international: 
http://www.musicweb-international.c...0/Nordgren_quartets_abcd308.htm#ixzz6JZPQXwzy

Yes!


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment

Joan Sutherland, Luciano Pavarotti, Spiro Malas & Monica Sinclair

Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Richard Bonynge



> Penguin Guide 2011 edition
> 
> Sutherland is in turn brilliantly comic and pathetically affecting...Pavarotti is an engaging hero and his sequence of high Cs at the end of his aria, 'Pour mon ame', must count as among the most dashing ever recorded....a brilliant, happy opera set.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

What an amazing work this is. It had a profound effect on me the first time I heard it in my early twenties (a Royal Festival Hall concert, conducted by Kempe, with Janet Baker and Ludovic Spiess) and I've loved it ever since. It struck me today that all climate change deniers should be forced to sit down and listen to it.

This is the first official release of a live performance given in Vienna in June 1964 and very welcome it is too. I generally prefer a woman in the lower songs, but Fischer-Dieskau is quite wonderful here. Both he and Wunderlich have superb diction too and Wunderlich dispels all ideas that only a heldentenor would have the heft to cut through Mahler's orchestrations. The recorded balance is not brilliant, but it's good enough and, in any case, the performance draws you in. It had me listening with rapt attention.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - various works part three for morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.2 in C-minor op.29 (1902):










_Quatre préludes_ op.37 (1903):
_Quatre préludes_ op.39 (1903):
_Prélude_ in E-flat op.45 no.3 from _Trois morceaux_ op.45 (1904):
_Quatre préludes_ op.48 (1905):
_Prélude_ in F op.49 no.2 from _Trois morceaux_ op.49 (1905):
_Prélude_ in A-minor op.51 no.2 from _Quatre morceaux_ op.51 (1906):










Symphony no.3 [_Le Divin Poeme_] op.43 (1902-04):










_Deux poèmes_ op.32 (1903):
_Poème tragique_ op.34 (1903):
_Poème Satanique_ op.36 (1903) 
_Poème_ op.41 (1903):
_Deux poèmes_ op.44 (1904):
_Feuillet d'album_ in E-flat op.45 no.1 from _Trois morceaux_ op.45 (1904):
_Poème fantasque_ in C op.45 no.2 from _Trois morceaux_ op.45 (1904):
_Scherzo_ op.46 (1905):
_Quasi valse_ in F op.47 (1905):
_Rêverie_ in C op.49 no.3 from _Trois morceaux_ op.49 (1905):
_Fragilité_ op.51 no.1 from _Quatre morceaux_ op.51 (1906):
_Poème ailé_ op.51 no.3 from _Quatre morceaux_ op.51 (1906):
_Danse languide_ op.51 no.4 from _Quatre morceaux_ op.51 (1906):
_Trois morceaux_ op.52 (1907):










_Huit études_ op.42 (1903):
_Étude_ op.49 no.1 from _Trois morceaux_ op.49 (1905):
_Étude_ op.56 no.4 from _Quatre morceaux_ op.56 (1908):
_Trois études_ op.65 (1911-12):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Oh the healing power of music!

I moved from the Krips DLvdE to this superb, emotionally shattering performance, another recording of live event, this time a 1970 Munich performance. Kmentt is not in the Wunderlich class (is anyone?) but is pretty good in the tenor songs and Baker is just peerless. Less overtly emotional and more restrained than Fischer-Dieskau, yet somehow even more moving and her voice had a very special beauty at that time. I doubt I will ever hear the lower songs sung better, the final effect quite shattering.


----------



## The3Bs

From last night comparison evening:

Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto

1- Nathan Milstein, Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado









2- Leonid Kogan, Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire, Constantin Silvestri









The Milstein has been one in my collection for quite some time but I still tend to prefer the older Gidon Kremer recording I posted previously...

The Kogan... I did not know (Spotify)... but it might make me change my perception of this Violin concerto


----------



## The3Bs

From last night comparison evening (2):

Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto

More modern recordings picked via other Talkclassical posts

3- Julia Fischer, Russian National Orchestra, Yakov Kreizberg









4- Janine Jansen, Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding









They are both very well recorded and with very nice interplay between orchestra and soloist. Of the two maybe I prefer slightly Julia Fischer's take but not sure it will displace the Kogan or Kremer...


----------



## Helgi

Easing myself into another unusual work week, with the unusual (I think...?) combination of Berliner Philharmoniker and Wiener Singverein.










*Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem*
Karajan/BPO and Wiener Singverein
Eberhard Waechter and Gundula Janowitz


----------



## Malx

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 5 - LPO, Sian Edwards.
This recording was mentioned in the underrated conductors thread - which prompted me to dig out my copy.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Tomo Keller
Jan Lisiecki (piano)
Recorded: 2018-12-06
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


----------



## annaw




----------



## Malx

Zemlinsky, Die Seejungfrau - Berlin RSO, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## flamencosketches

The morning so far:










*Josquin des Prez*: Motets & Chansons. The Hilliard Ensemble










*Francis Poulenc*: Sonata for clarinet & piano. Ronald Van Spaendonck, Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Piano Concerto #19
Mitsuko Uchida & the Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Symphony No 4 - The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.


----------



## Rogerx

Mercadante: Flute Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 4

Patrick Gallois (flute & conductor)

Sinfonia Finlandia Jyväskylä


----------



## Vasks

_One big piece spun on the turntable today_


----------



## The3Bs

.. and now for my favorite Cellist:

Starker Plays Kodaly:









Bottermund/Starker -- Variations On A Theme By Paganini

Kodaly:
Sonata For Unaccompanied Cello, Op. 8
Duo For Violin And Cello, Op. 7

seventies recording ... discovered this a couple of years ago... The Paganini is a virtuoso piece. The Kodaly an inspiration..


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Chorus and Orchestra of Paris in Igor Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.2 in C minor, the "Resurrection". Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra

I just heard the Resurrection two days ago and I'm not usually in the mood for a repeat listen so soon, but after hearing the Walter/NYPO on Easter I have been wanting to hear Klemperer's somewhat contrasting take. I think Klemperer presents it as much darker music, while Walter seems to view the symphony as somewhat in the vein of Beethoven's 9th. Anyway, I wonder if the first movement has ever been bettered than in Klemperer's performance here. (Before anyone says it, I know, I owe it to myself to hear some of Klemperer's live recordings of this symphony too).


----------



## Joe B

Continuing with Stravinsky - James Conlon leading the Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest in more music by Igor Stravinsky:


----------



## Duncan

*Paradise Lost*

*Anna Prohaska (soprano), Julius Drake (piano)*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mOg2QylIw066LCosqBfkSf6543RjHwPEs

"The gestation of this project lasted two years. Anna Prohaska and Julius Drake finally concentrated their research on the themes of Eve, Paradise and banishment. Some songs were obvious choices, such as Fauré's Paradis, in which God appears to Eve and asks her to name each flower and animal, or Purcell's Sleep, Adam, sleep with its references to Genesis. But Anna Prohaska also wished to illustrate the cliché of the woman who brought original sin into the world and her status as a tempter who leads man astray, as in Brahms's Salamander, Wolf's Die Bekehrte or Ravel's Air du Feu. In Das Paradies und die Peri, Schumann conjures up the image of Syria's rose-covered plains. Bernstein also transports us to the desert with Silhouette. John Milton's seventeenth-century masterpiece Paradise Lost was the inspiration for Charles Ives and Benjamin Britten, also featured in this very rich programme that constitutes an invitation to travel and reflection."

*Works*

anon.: I will give my love an apple
Bernstein: Silhouette (Galilee)
Brahms: Salamander, Op. 107 No. 2
Britten: A Poison Tree (Blake)
Crumb, G: Wind Elegy
Debussy: Apparition - song (1884)
Eisler: 5 Elegies
Fauré: Paradis (No. 1 from La chanson d'Eve, Op. 95)
Ives, C: Evening
Lesur: Ce qu'Adam dit à Ève
Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Messiaen: Bonjour toi, colombe verte
Pfitzner: Röschen biß den Apfel an
Purcell: Sleep, Adam, and take thy rest, Z195
Rachmaninov: 'A-oo', Op.38, No. 6
Ravel: Air du Feu: "Arrière…" from L'enfant et les sortilèges
Reimann, A: Gib mir den Apfel
Schubert: Abendstern, D806
Schubert: Auflösung, D807
Schumann: Jetzt sank des Abends gold'ner Schein (from Das Paradies und die Peri)
Schumann: Warte, warte, wilder Schiffmann (No. 6 from Liederkreis Op. 24)
Stravinsky: Pastorale
Wolf, H: Goethe-Lieder


----------



## Duncan

*Brillez, astres nouveaux! (Airs d'opéra baroque français)*

*Chantal Santon Jeffery (soprano)

Orfeo Orchestra, Purcell Choir, Gyorgy Vashegyi*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kRc0XDDi3PRQYdFe64VVJvHSWRM6bLgaI

_"Chantal Santon Jeffery and the Orfeo Orchestra, conducted by György Vashegyi, take us through a musical journey that leads straight to the French Enlightenments, the glorious time of the sopranos légères, whose agile voices allowed all fantasies and ornaments.

It's during Louis the Beloved's reign that French opera reaches new heights: the public hastens to every representation to delight in hearing the demoiselles vocalize with their brilliant voices.

Chantal Santon Jeffery pays tribute to these opera virtuosos with a beautiful recital that celebrates all the splendours of the repertoire, in association with the Centre de musique baroque de Versailles: with numerous unrecorded works, Chantal Santon Jeffery brings this admirable singing back to life."

_
_"One of the pleasures of the disc lies in noting the artful inclusion of orchestral numbers...Indeed, great care has evidently been taken over the order in which the items appear...the Orfeo Orchestra - and the Purcell Choir, too - perform beautifully under Vashegyi...Santon Jeffery - now without the hyphen - skilfully conveys a wide range of emotions."_
- Gramophone

*Works*

Boismortier: Cesse de répandre des larmes (from Daphnis et Chloé, Op. 102)
Boismortier: Doux sommeil… (from Les Voyages de l'Amour)
Bury: Charmant Amour, âme du monde (from Les Caractères de la Folie)
Bury: Les Caractères de la Folie: Ouverture
Cardonne: Omphale
Dauvergne: Canente
Dauvergne: Polyxène: Premier et deuxième Airs
Gervais: Quels doux concerts (from Pomone)
Leclair, J-M: Symphonie pour la descente de Vénus (from Scylla et Glaucus)
Mondonville: Dieux des Amants (from Les Fêtes de Paphos, Op. 10)
Mondonville: Laissons de mon amour (from Les Fêtes de Paphos, Op. 10)
Mondonville: Que votre gloire vous rassemble (from Le Carnaval du Parnasse, Op. 7)
Rameau: Brillez, astres nouveaux… ! (from Castor et Pollux)
Rameau: Courez à la victoire (from Dardanus)
Rameau: Dieux qui me condamnez (from Les Fêtes d'Hébé, RCT 41)
Rameau: Eclatante trompette, annoncez (from Les Fetes d'****)
Rameau: la Naissance d'Osiris, RCT 48: Musette tendre
Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau: Tout rang, tout sexe, tout âge (from Le Temple de la Gloire, RCT 59)
Rameau: Triste séjour (from Les Paladins)
Rameau: Vole, charmant Amour (from Le Temple de la Gloire)
Royer, P: Le Pouvoir de l'Amour: Marche
Royer, P: Le Pouvoir de l'Amour: Ouverture
Royer, P: Le Pouvoir de l'Amour: Ritournelle
Royer, P: Quelle vengeance! quelle horreur (Le Pouvoir de l'Amour)


----------



## The3Bs

My daily piano shot....

Lucas Debargue









Scarlatti
Keyboard Sonata In A Major K 208 (L 238) 
Keyboard Sonata In A Major K 24 (L 495)
Keyboard Sonata In C Major K 132 (L 457)
Keyboard Sonata In D Minor K 141 (L 422)
Variation I On Keyboard Sonata In A Major K 208 (L238)

Chopin - Ballade No. 4 In F Minor Op. 53 
Liszt - Mephisto Waltz No. 1 S 514 "The Dance In The Village Inn"
Ravel - Gaspard De LA Nuit M 55 (5 Poems For Piano After Aloysius Bertrand)

Grieg - Melody Op. 47/3 (Lyric Pieces IV)
Schubert - Moment Musical No. 3 In F Minor D 780/3

Very nice recital from one of the new Pianists appearing in the last few years... First Rate sound engineering and first rate playing on Ravel, Chopin and Liszt.... he could use a somewhat lighter touch on the Scarlatti


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)

It's good to hear these great works played with full ardour by such a talented group of young musicians. - BBC Music Magazine, October 2006,


----------



## Shosty

Currently listening to:
Francis Poulenc - Piano Concerto in C sharp minor
Gabriel Tacchino (piano), Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Georges Pretre


----------



## sbmonty

Listening to the Nikolay Myaskovsky String Quartet No. 13 off this set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD14


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> My daily piano shot....
> 
> Lucas Debargue
> 
> View attachment 133759
> 
> 
> Scarlatti
> Keyboard Sonata In A Major K 208 (L 238)
> Keyboard Sonata In A Major K 24 (L 495)
> Keyboard Sonata In C Major K 132 (L 457)
> Keyboard Sonata In D Minor K 141 (L 422)
> Variation I On Keyboard Sonata In A Major K 208 (L238)
> 
> Chopin - Ballade No. 4 In F Minor Op. 53
> Liszt - Mephisto Waltz No. 1 S 514 "The Dance In The Village Inn"
> Ravel - Gaspard De LA Nuit M 55 (5 Poems For Piano After Aloysius Bertrand)
> 
> Grieg - Melody Op. 47/3 (Lyric Pieces IV)
> Schubert - Moment Musical No. 3 In F Minor D 780/3
> 
> Very nice recital from one of the new Pianists appearing in the last few years... First Rate sound engineering and first rate playing on Ravel, Chopin and Liszt.... he could use a somewhat lighter touch on the Scarlatti


His new set Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas is outstanding, try it if you can.


----------



## pmsummer

LA BELLE HOMICIDE
_Manuscrit Barbe_
*Charles Bocquet - Nicolas Dubut - Jacques Gallot - Denis Gaultier - Charles Mouton*
Rolf Lislevand - 11-course baroque lute
_
Astrée_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133767


*Ludwig van Beethoven*
- Violin Concerto in D major
- Romance No. 1 in G major for violin and orchestra
- Romance No. 2 in F major for violin and orchestra

*Franz Schubert*
- Rondo in A major for violin and orchestra

James Ehnes, violin
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2017


----------



## Shosty

Francis Poulenc - Stabat Mater

Carolyn Sampson (soprano)
Cappella Amsterdam
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Reuss (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis

Gramophone Magazine

This is one of the most tantalising records ... I have had to review ... here at last is the version of the Symphonie fantastique we have all been waiting for from our (and the world's) principal Berlioz conductor.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h6pf








Sum french flavah...


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.2 in C minor, the "Resurrection". Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> I just heard the Resurrection two days ago and I'm not usually in the mood for a repeat listen so soon, but after hearing the Walter/NYPO on Easter I have been wanting to hear Klemperer's somewhat contrasting take. I think Klemperer presents it as much darker music, while Walter seems to view the symphony as somewhat in the vein of Beethoven's 9th. Anyway, I wonder if the first movement has ever been bettered than in Klemperer's performance here. (Before anyone says it, I know, I owe it to myself to hear some of Klemperer's live recordings of this symphony too).


Well, I'm totally floored. I've never been so moved by a performance of that work. Funny how my appreciation of Mahler phases in and out so capriciously. I have to say I think the Klemperer/Philharmonia has surpassed the Bernstein/NY as my favorite recording of the Resurrection.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Mahler 2 - LSO, Gergiev et al


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Recorded in 1951.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Robin Johannsen, Mari Eriksmoen, Maximilian Schmitt, Julian Prégradien, 
Cornelius Obonya, Dimitry Ivashchenko, RIAS Kammerchor 
René Jacobs & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## pmsummer

CARLOS V
_Mille Regretz: La Canción del Emperador_
*Heinrich Isaac - Juan de Enzina - Thoinot Arbeau - Cristóbal de Morales - Josquin Des Préz - others*
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hespèrion XXI
Jordi Savall - director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> His new set Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas is outstanding, try it if you can.


Hi,

YES, I have sampled it earlier in the year... I liked it... It is in my shopping list.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovitch: Symphony No. 7 in C major, op. 60 "Leningrad"

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

Josef Suk, Ripening - Czech Po, Vaclav Talich.
A work that could have perhaps been a little more concise but a compelling case is made for it by Talich and his Czech players.


----------



## Art Rock

Wagner's Ring (Karajan).

Always a treat. Just finished this, playing one opera a day since Saturday (and with other works inbetween).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> Well, I'm totally floored. I've never been so moved by a performance of that work. Funny how my appreciation of Mahler phases in and out so capriciously. I have to say I think the Klemperer/Philharmonia has surpassed the Bernstein/NY as my favorite recording of the Resurrection.


Still my favourite performance too. I did wonder if it was because it was also the first one I ever heard, so good to hear that wasn't the case for you.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

symphony No.5


----------



## The3Bs

Mid afternoon excitement...

Franz Liszt - Liszt Complete Piano Music - Volume 1









Arnaldo Cohen

Grande Fantaisie Sur "Les Huguenots" (Meyerbeer)
Danse Macabre (Saint-Saëns)
Totentanz
Unstern: Sinistre, Disastro
Impromptu (‛Nocturne′)
Nuages Gris
La Lugrube Gondola Ⅰ And Ⅱ

What a fantastic start of the Liszt Series all of those years ago from Naxos.... I got this and a few others ... but this is just FAB...


----------



## sonance

Onutė Narbutaitė: Gate of Oblivion
- String Quartet no. 2 "Open the Gate of Oblivion"
- String Quartet no. 3 "Drawing for String Quartet and Returning Winter"
- Opus Lugubre. "A Sad Creation" (for strings)
- Sinfonia col triangolo (for strings and triangles)
Vilnius String Quartet; Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra/Juha Kangas 
(finlandia)


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAE A DUE
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Boston Museum Trio
_
Harmonia Mundi France_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mily Balakirev - Symphony No. 1*
Kondrashin/Moscow

This is a knockout symphony. One wonders how such amazing works become so neglected from the "mainstream repertoire."


----------



## jim prideaux

Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic performing Brahms 2nd and 3rd Symphonies and the Haydn Variations.

First listen today, courtesy of a fellow TC member ( thanks again!)

A 'budget label' a conductor who might not necessarily be regarded as one of the 'greats' and an orchestra outside of the bigger names I suppose...and yet simply wonderful both in term of performance and recording. I have frequently banged on about my favourites, the two Sanderling cycles, Skrowaczeski and Gielen…..This really is stiff competition!


----------



## Jacck

I listened to Sibelius symphonies 4,5,6,7 by Rozhdestvensky today


----------



## Jacck

Malx said:


> Josef Suk, Ripening - Czech Po, Vaclav Talich.
> A work that could have perhaps been a little more concise but a compelling case is made for it by Talich and his Czech players.


I am still undecided if I like this composition or not. I heard it maybe 6 times and at each hearing I like it more, but I find it somewhat lacks direction. It is strange music.


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> Still my favourite performance too. I did wonder if it was because it was also the first one I ever heard, so good to hear that wasn't the case for you.


Yes, I heard both Solti/LSO and Bernstein/NYPO first and those are both damn fine performances, but the Klemperer has risen in my estimation and now I have to call it a favorite. I love Klemperer's way with Mahler. I went on to listen to the 4th symphony and I liked it, but Schwartzkopf seemed a little wrongheaded. Anyway I need to hear his 9th posthaste.


----------



## The3Bs

To finish the day's work..

Lazar Berman, Scriabin, Rachmaninov, Liszt









Alexander Scriabin - Fantasia In Si Minore Op.28
Franz Liszt - 5 Trascrizioni Di Lieder Di Franz Schubert Per Pianoforte
Sergei Rachmaninov - Six Moments Musicaux Op. 16
Franz Liszt - Les Fenérailles ( Da: Harmonies Poétiques Et Religieuses)

Another fantastic recording... The Scriabin's Fantasia is BIG and romantic the Ave Maria (Schubert/Liszt) ethereal the Rachmaninov played with panache....


----------



## Malx

Franz Berwald, Symphony No 2 'Sinfonie capricieuse' - Danish National RSO, Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## Guest

Purists beware: He plays these on a modern piano. (And he plays hem very well.)


----------



## Knorf

Somehow, this album suits my mood well in this social isolation due to COVID-19, that won't be lifted soon.

Ralph Vaughan Williams
Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis.
Symphony No. 3, "Pastoral."
Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus."
Sir Mark Elder, Hallé.


----------



## Bourdon

*Zemlinsky*

Lyrische symfonie

Concertgebouw Orchestra - Ricardo Chailly


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## pmsummer

"QUEL LASCIVISSIMO CORNETTO..."
_Virtuoso Solo Music for Cornetto_
*Merula - da rore - gabrieli - Frescobaldi - Palestrina - Crecquillon - Fontana - à Kempis*
Bruce Dickey - cornetto
Tragicomedia
Stephen Stubbs - chitarrone, vihuela
Erin Headley - viola da gamba
Andrew Lawrence King - harp, organ
_
Accent_


----------



## Joachim Raff

Hans Huber: Serenade No.2 in G major, 'Winternächte' ('Winter Nights')(1895)


Swiss Orchestra
Lena-Lisa Wüstendörfer, cond.
SRF2 broadcast of a live performance in Zürich, 20 October 2019

Available in Composer Guestbook for play or download


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - various works part four of four for tonight.

_Le Poème de l'extase_ for orchestra op.54 (1905-08):










_Prélude_ in E-flat minor op.56 no.1 from _Quatre morceaux_ op.56 (1908):
_Prélude_ in F op.59 no.2 from _Deux morceaux_ op.59 (1910):
_Deux préludes_ op.67 (1912-13):
_Cinq préludes_ op.74 (1914):










_Ironies_ op.56 no.2 from _Quatre morceaux_ op.56 (1908):
_Nuances_ op.56 no.3 from _Quatre morceaux_ op.56 (1908):
_Deux morceaux_ op.57 (1908):
_Feuillet d'album_ [_Album Leaf_] op.58 (1910):
_Poème_ op.59 no.1 from _Two Pieces_ op.59 (1910):
_Poème-nocturne_ op.61 (1911-12):
_Deux poèmes_ op.63 (1911-12):
_Deux poèmes_ op.69 (1913): 
_Deux poèmes_ op.71 (1914): 
_Vers la flamme_ [_Towards the Flame_] op.72 (1914): 
_Deux danses_ op.73 (1914):










_Prometheus, Le Poeme de feu_ for wordless mixed choir and orchestra op.60 (1908-10):










Piano Sonata no.5 in F-sharp op.53 (1907):
Piano Sonata no.6 in G op.62 (1911-12):
Piano Sonata no.7 in F-sharp [_White Mass_] op.64 (1911-12):
Piano Sonata no.8 in A op.66 (1912-13):
Piano Sonata no.9 in F [_Black Mass_] op.68 (1912-13): 
Piano Sonata no.10 in C op.70 (1913):


----------



## Knorf

pmsummer said:


> "QUEL LASCIVISSIMO CORNETTO..."
> _Virtuoso Solo Music for Cornetto_
> *Merula - da rore - gabrieli - Frescobaldi - Palestrina - Crecquillon - Fontana - à Kempis*
> Bruce Dickey - cornetto
> Tragicomedia
> Stephen Stubbs - chitarrone, vihuela
> Erin Headley - viola da gamba
> Andrew Lawrence King - harp, organ
> _
> Accent_


I love this recording! Tremendously great playing and musicianship, here. I need to pull this one off my shelf for another listen, sometime soon.


----------



## HenryPenfold

The more I listen to this CD, the more I enjoy it. I never placed Reggie's Bruckner 8 up with the very best, but now I think I must!

The Wesendonck Lieder with Janet Baker is glorious.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> Yes, I heard both Solti/LSO and Bernstein/NYPO first and those are both damn fine performances, but the Klemperer has risen in my estimation and now I have to call it a favorite. I love Klemperer's way with Mahler. I went on to listen to the 4th symphony and I liked it, but Schwartzkopf seemed a little wrongheaded. Anyway I need to hear his 9th posthaste.


I adore Schwarzkopf, but this is one work that doesn't respond to her ulra-sophisticated response. I really like Judith Raskin's simple, uncomplicated, almost boyish sound on the Szell version.


----------



## Malx

A lovely selection of music played by Gustav Leonhardt along with Sigiswald & Wieland Kuijken.
(Am I the only person that thinks Sigiswald and Wieland should be brothers in a Wagnerian opera).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8
*

Listening to Skrowaczewski on Spotify. And Skrowaczewski is one difficult name to spell correctly.


----------



## The3Bs

Valery Kuleshov evening

Virtuoso Transcriptions









Mussorgsky (Igor Khulodey):
Boris Godunov Suite 
Night on the Bald Mountain

Tchaikovsky (Florian Noack)
„Romeo and Juliet" - Overture Fantasie

Ever since I discovered Kuleshov in the early nineties I listen to all of his recordings... I am just amazed there are so few...
This CD of transcriptions is big and bold ... with sound to match.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> A lovely selection of music played by Gustav Leonhardt along with Sigiswald & Wieland Kuijken.
> (Am I the only person that thinks Sigiswald and Wieland should be brothers in a Wagnerian opera).
> 
> View attachment 133784
> 
> 
> View attachment 133785


I think that you are referring to their looks.










The prélude Anglebert and "La sonnerie"are evergreens imo.


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> I adore Schwarzkopf, but this is one work that doesn't respond to her ulra-sophisticated response. I really like Judith Raskin's simple, uncomplicated, almost boyish sound on the Szell version.


Agreed! Szell/Cleveland probably remains my favorite Mahler 4th. I also like Reri Grist on Bernstein/NY. He caught a lot of flak for using a boy soloist on his later recording (which I have not heard), but I think he made a great choice for his first recording for Columbia.

Current listening:










*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Partita No.6 in E minor, BWV 830. András Schiff.

This is a phenomenal piano recording of the six great Partitas. Is this cycle the summit of Baroque keyboard suite music? Quite possibly, especially if we include the French Overture in B minor as a "lost 7th partita". Anyway, I only know them on modern piano. I ought to hear a harpsichord recording or two.


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> .....
> 
> ....
> Current listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Partita No.6 in E minor, BWV 830. András Schiff.
> 
> This is a phenomenal piano recording of the six great Partitas. Is this cycle the summit of Baroque keyboard suite music? Quite possibly, especially if we include the French Overture in B minor as a "lost 7th partita". Anyway, I only know them on modern piano. I ought to hear a harpsichord recording or two.


Will have to give Mr András Schiff another chance... ever since I bought and sold his Goldberg variations I have been avoiding him....


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.9


----------



## Itullian

Volume 3 arrived today.


----------



## KenOC

The3Bs said:


> Will have to give Mr András Schiff another chance... ever since I bought and sold his Goldberg variations I have been avoiding him....


Schiff's ECM recordings of Bach are fantastic. I can especially recommend this recording of the partitas plus his ECM Well-tempered Clavier, which is far superior to his earlier recording.


----------



## The3Bs

Valery or Valeri(?) Kuleshov evening 2









Vivaldi/Stradal - Organ Concerto in D minor
Bach/Busoni - Chaconne
Schumann - Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op.26
Brahms - Intermezzo, Op. 117 No.2
Liszt - La Campanella

It starts with a fantastic Organ Concerto and then explodes with one of the best Chaconne I have ever heard... the rest is very good .. but I need to pause after the first 2 tracks.

I got this CD even before I knew who Kuleshov was (only after hearing this CD and getting blown away I saw he had done quite well by the Cliburn competition) and I am still amazed he does not record more....


----------



## The3Bs

KenOC said:


> Schiff's ECM recordings of Bach are fantastic. I can especially recommend this recording of the partitas plus his ECM Well-tempered Clavier, which is far superior to his earlier recording.


Thank you... Will give him another try starting with the partitas... will see if the recording and specially his articulation is different from what I remember with the Goldbergs...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schubert: Piano Sonatas #16 D 845 & #21 D 960
Maria João Pires


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 8
> *
> 
> Listening to Skrowaczewski on Spotify. And Skrowaczewski is one difficult name to spell correctly.


I'm still waiting for my big Skrowaczewski box to arrive from jpc.de. But I can't wait!

What do you think of that 8th?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I especially liked Bogenstrich-Meditations on a Poem of Rilke for baritone, cello & piano.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 133797
> 
> I especially liked Bogenstrich-Meditations on a Poem of Rilke for baritone, cello & piano.


:clap::cheers::clap::cheers::clap:


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE SONATAS
*Antonio Vivaldi*
Paul Goodwin - baroque oboe
Frances Eustace - bassoon
Gail Hennessey - baroque oboe
John Holloway - baroque violin
Colin Lawson - chalumeau
Nigel North - archlute, guitar
Susan Sheppard - baroque violin
John Toll - harpsichord, organ
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam in Robert Schumann's "Symphony No. 1":










edit: I'm continuing this disc with "Symphony No. 2"


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133801


*Adolphe Adam*

Giselle

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House
Covent Gardens
Richard Bonynge, conductor

1987, reissued 2012


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music of Will Todd:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Ormandy with the Philadelphia Orchestra from 1935.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> I'm still waiting for my big Skrowaczewski box to arrive from jpc.de. But I can't wait!
> 
> What do you think of that 8th?


It spurred me to dig around for loose change to place an order.

I'm a little concerned. I went through the ordering process but haven't received a confirmation from them, so I don't even have an order number. Is that unusual for them?


----------



## Guest

The3Bs said:


> Valery Kuleshov evening
> 
> Virtuoso Transcriptions
> 
> View attachment 133790
> 
> 
> Mussorgsky (Igor Khulodey):
> Boris Godunov Suite
> Night on the Bald Mountain
> 
> Tchaikovsky (Florian Noack)
> „Romeo and Juliet" - Overture Fantasie
> 
> Ever since I discovered Kuleshov in the early nineties I listen to all of his recordings... I am just amazed there are so few...
> This CD of transcriptions is big and bold ... with sound to match.


Agreed. You inspired to listen to wonderful recording by him.


----------



## Guest

I hope she records the remaining 12--these are great!


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> It spurred me to dig around for loose change to place an order.
> 
> I'm a little concerned. I went through the ordering process but haven't received a confirmation from them, so I don't even have an order number. Is that unusual for them?


With COVID-19 and the social distancing response in place, I think their process is taking a little longer.

Having said that, when I ordered my Skrowaczewski box, the confirmation came within one day. But that was 10 days ago.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Forsooth

Tsaraslondon said:


> What an amazing work this is. It had a profound effect on me the first time I heard it in my early twenties (a Royal Festival Hall concert, conducted by Kempe, with Janet Baker and Ludovic Spiess) and I've loved it ever since. It struck me today that all climate change deniers should be forced to sit down and listen to it...


Sorry, I love the work and have listened to many versions many times. However, it has never made a political emotion well up in me. To each his/her own.


----------



## pmsummer

SPANISH DANCES
_Luz y Norte_
*Lucas Ruiz de Ribayaz*
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King - harps, director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

This space unintentionally left blank.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Frank Martin: Golgota
Judith Gauthier, Marianne Beate Kielland, Adrian Thompson,
Mattijs van de Woerd, Konstantin Wolff
Cappella Amsterdam, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Estonian National Symphony Orchestra & Daniel Reuss


----------



## Knorf

Elliott Carter, Cello Concerto.
Alisa Weilerstein, Cello.
Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenbom.

A tremendously inventive piece and a tremendously lucid performance!

The Elgar and Bruch are also excellent. Recommended!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Conductor - Mstislav Rostropovich
Orchestra - London Philharmonic Orchestra*
Painting [Cover: "Landscape With Overgrown Pond"] - V.A. Serov*

℗ 1977 Original sound recording made by EMI Records Limited
Liner Notes (in English only) © Douglas Pudney, 1977

Very fine a/c of Tchaikovsky's "Polish"


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Elliott Carter, Cello Concerto.
> Alisa Weilerstein, Cello.
> Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenbom.
> 
> A tremendously inventive piece and a tremendously lucid performance!
> 
> The Elgar and Bruch are also excellent. Recommended!


Awesome, I listened to this same disc earlier.

Now playing:










*Frédéric Chopin*: Polonaise in A-flat major, op.61, the "Polonaise-Fantaisie". Martha Argerich.

What a recording, love it. Argerich was my introduction to Chopin and she is one of my favorite Chopin pianists.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D894 & D958

Adam Laloum (piano)


----------



## Joe B

Walter Weller leading the National Orchestra of Belgium in Josef Suk's "Symphony No. 2-Asrael":


----------



## Rogerx

Bach- Arias

Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln

What's most surprising is the humour. Appl is, by instinct, a musical storyteller and he brings a raconteur's enjoyment to the musical battle between Apollo and Pan…Concerto Köln provide a skilled... - Gramophone Magazine, November 2018

Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Cantata BWV99 'Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan': Er ist mein Licht, mein Leben
Cantata BWV159 'Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem': Aria: Es ist vollbracht
Cantata BWV194 'Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest': Was des Höchsten Glanz erfüllt
Cantata BWV214 'Tönet, ihr Pauken': Kron und Preis gekrönter Damen
Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')


----------



## Caesura

Handel: Agrippina, HWV 6
Performed by René Jacobs & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin (on period instruments)

Agrippina: Alexandrina Pendatchanska (soprano)
Nerone: Jennifer Rivera (mezzo-soprano)
Poppea: Sunhae Im (soprano)
Ottone: Bejun Mehta (counter-tenor)
Claudio: Marcos Fink (bass-baritone)
Pallante: Neal Davies (bass-baritone)
Narciso: Dominique Visse (counter-tenor) (also played Nireno in the Giulio Cesare I linked here)
*****: Daniel Schmutzhard (bass)


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano) & Toby Spence (tenor)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Gramophone Magazine December 2013

This strikes me as the real deal...The players, on top form, are participants rather than accompanists...For all that [Spence's] timbre is unmistakeably English, on CD at least he is never drowned out and there is much sensitivity too. What can there be left to say about Sarah Connolly, whose performances these days are pretty much beyond praise?

Sunday Times 29th September 2013

it finds the tenor Toby Spence in ringing voice for the demanding Drinking Song...[Connolly] has rarely sung with such limpid beauty...Nézet-Seguin perfectly captures the yearning for lost youth and resigned acceptance of mortality that pervades Mahler's masterpiece.


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano) performing

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
Chopin: Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
Coltrane: Improvisation on Bach: Alabama
Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher: I. Un poco indeciso
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Popper: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 11 No. 3
Popper: Serenade, Op. 54 No. 2
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Shchedrin: Im Stile von Albeniz for violin & piano
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Vecsey, F: Valse triste
Zimmermann, B A: Four Short Studies for Cello solo: IV


----------



## annaw

Brucnker Symphony no. 1

So far, I think I've enjoyed Karajan's and Skrowaczewski's recordings of the 1st symphony the most. I just really liked Karajan's take of the work and he manages to make it sound "big" while Skrowaczewski's conducting was very interesting to listen to and he brought out many details that had escaped my attention in other recordings. I should probably give Jochum another shot though.


----------



## Dimace

*Arturo Benedetti *is more than a great pianist: Is the PERFECT pianist. Everything he is playing is dressed with the soul of its composer and technically is more than perfect. I'm sure than many great composers they had chosen him to perform their works. The recording which follows is no exception. Arturo is performing to their limits two very demanding works: *Ravel's Klavierkonzert In G-Dur and Rachmaninow's Klavierkonzert Nr.4 In G-Dur.* I'm not a fan of both works, to be honest. The 4th of Sergei is (for me always) nothing in comparison to 2nd and 3rd, and this of Maurice not of my taste. But, when Arturo plays, both sound so great I' starting to say: Great - Magnificent works! (in the reality they are great. I speaking for my ears and my impressions) I suggest this 1xLP from EMI. Sound great and certainly is a part of piano history.


----------



## Rogerx

Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana & Leoncavallo: Pagliacci

Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana

Gian Giacomo Guelfi (baritone), Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Fiorenza Cossotto (mezzo-soprano), Maria Gracia Allegri (contralto), Adriane Martino (mezzo-soprano), Roberto Benaglio (chorus master)
Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1965-10-05
Recording Venue: La Scala, Milano

Leoncavallo: Pagliacci / Act 1

Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Joan Carlyle (soprano), Rolando Panerai (baritone), Ugo Benelli (tenor), Giuseppe Morresi (bass), Giuseppe Taddei (baritone), Roberto Benaglio (chorus master)
Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1965-10-05
Recording Venue: La Scala, Milano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various choral works and songs 1812-1819.

_Kyrie_ in D-minor for soprano, tenor, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D31 (1812):
_Kyrie_ in F for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D66 (1813):
_Salve Regina_ in B for tenor, orchestra and organ D106 (1814):
_Tantum ergo_ in C for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D739 (1814):
_Offertorium_ [_Totus in corde (The Whole Heart...)_] in A-minor for soprano, clarinet and orchestra D136 (poss. 1815):
_Stabat Mater_ in G-minor for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D175 (1815):
_Offertorium_ [_Tres sunt (There are Three...)_] in A-minor for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D181 (1815):
_Graduale_ in C for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D184 (1815):
_Offertorium_ [_Salve Regina_] in F for soprano, orchestra and organ D223 (1815):
_Tantum ergo_ in C for soprano, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D460 (1816):
_Tantum ergo_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D461 (1816):
_Magnificat_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D486 (1815 or 1816):
_Auguste jam coelestium_ [_Majestically Now in Heaven..._] in G for soprano, tenor and orchestra D488 (1816):



17 settings of J.W. von Goethe from 1815-20 for voice and piano:

_Rastlose Liebe_ [_Restless Love_] D138 (1815):
_Nähe des Geliebten_ [_Nearness of the Beloved_] D162 (1815):
_Meeres Stille_ [_Becalmed Sea_] D216 (1815):
_Wandrers Nachtlied I_ [_Wayfarer's Night Song I_] D224 (1815):
_Erster Verlust_ [_First Loss_] D226 (1815):
_Heidenröslein_ [_Little Wild Rose_] D257 (1815):
_Wonne der Wehmut_ [_Bliss in Sadness_] D260 (1815):
_An den Mond_ [_To The Moon_] D296 (poss. 1819):
_Erlkönig_ [_Erl-King_] D328 (1815):
_Der König in Thule_ [_The King in Thule_] D367 (1816):
_Jägers Abendlied_ [_Huntsman's Evening Song_] D368 (poss. 1816):
_An Schwager Kronos_ [_To Coachman Chronos_] D369 (1816):
_Harfenspieler I-III_ [_The Harp Player I-III_] - three songs D478-480 (1816):
_Auf dem See_ [_On the Lake_] D543 (1817):
_Ganymed_ D544 (1817):










_Klage um Ali Bey_ [_Lament for Ali Bey_] for three unaccompanied female voices D140 [Text: Matthias Claudius] (1815):
_Jägerlied_ [_Rifleman's Song_] for two males voices and two horns D204 [Text: Theodor Körner] (1815):
_Lützow's wilde Jagd_ [_Lützow's Wild Hunt_] for two male voices and two horns D205 [Text: Theodor Körner] (1815):
_Chor der Engel_ [_Chorus of Angels_] for unaccompanied mixed choir D440 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1816):
_Das Dörfchen_ [_The Hamlet_] for four male voices and guitar (orig. piano) D598 [Text: Gottfried August Bürger] (1817):



_Mass no.4_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D452 (1816 - rev. 1825):








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## The3Bs

Fugal said:


> Agreed. You inspired to listen to wonderful recording by him.


I am flattered!!

Yes.. indeed a great show of technique and virtuosity...


----------



## The3Bs

KenOC said:


> Schiff's ECM recordings of Bach are fantastic. I can especially recommend this recording of the partitas plus his ECM Well-tempered Clavier, which is far superior to his earlier recording.


I have followed your advice and I am happy I did

Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Six Partitas









András Schiff

The piano and his articulation sound completely different from his Decca years...

Wonderful CD.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich String Quartet No 15 & Schnittke String Quartet No 3 - Pacifica Quartet.


----------



## The3Bs

Morning start...

After so many posts for other TC'ers I gave a go to:

Einojuhani Rautavaara ‎- Garden Of Spaces - Clarinet Concerto - Cantus Arcticus

View attachment 133813


Leif Segerstam
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Richard Stoltzman (Clarinet)

This is the sort of stuff I joined TC for... to expand my somewhat traditional (conservative?) musical horizons.

I like the way he uses his music palette!!
I will give a try to some of the symphonies later...


----------



## Shosty

Charles-Marie Widor - Organ Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6
Marie-Claire Alain


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A very great performance of Cherubini's *Medea*, which I review more fully on my blog.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This Tennstedt performance of DLvdE is rarely recommended, but it really is very good. Orchestrally superb, he also has excellent soloists. Klaus König sings without apparent effort (not a given in this music) and Baltsa, who might seem an unexpected choice, sings with a grave beauty that is most attractive. She may not eclipse Ferrier or Baker, but I would still put her in the top rank of mezzo soloists in this work.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD 15


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 109, 110, 111 - Richard Goode.
Always nice to listen to those three sonatas together.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's symphonies numbers 2 & 6:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35, Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)
London Symphony Orchestra- André Previn
Recorded: 1970-06-03
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## eljr




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Danielle Borst, Guillemette Laurens, Jennifer Larmore,
Axel Köhler, Michael Schopper, Lena Lootens
René Jacobs & Concerto Vocale


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> CARLOS V
> _Mille Regretz: La Canción del Emperador_
> *Heinrich Isaac - Juan de Enzina - Thoinot Arbeau - Cristóbal de Morales - Josquin Des Préz - others*
> La Capella Reial de Catalunya
> Hespèrion XXI
> Jordi Savall - director
> _
> Alia Vox_


nice idea 

..................


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD 16


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Duncan

*Nuits*

*Véronique Gens (soprano), I Giardini*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mqUNPnLrvZjpcRsgGa0PV_zDAo94y6n6M

"As the symbiosis between the art of the poet and that of the composer, the French mélodie became the jewel of the salons of the 'Belle Époque'. By placing a string quartet and a piano around the singer, Chausson's Chanson perpétuelle, Lekeu's Nocturne and Fauré's La Bonne Chanson oscillate between chamber musical intimacy and orchestral ambition.

Alongside these famous pioneering pieces, this programme devised by the Palazzetto Bru Zane champions a return to the art of transcription, so popular in the nineteenth century, with the aim of expanding the repertory for voice, strings and piano in order to unearth some forgotten treasures. Hence Hahn, Berlioz, Saint-Saëns, Massenet, La Tombelle, Ropartz, Louiguy and Messager all appear in a programme whose guiding thread is the emotions of nocturnal abandonment: the charms of twilight, the trajectory of dreams, the terror of nightmare or the exhilaration of festive occasions.

Alexandre Dratwicki has made these arrangements in the style of the nineteenth century. Appropriately enough, the programme ends with La Vie en rose, for this music offers a kaleidoscope of all the colours of human feeling. The texture of solo strings and piano sets Véronique Gens's incomparable storytelling artistry in a new light."

*Composers
*
Berlioz, Hector (1803-69)
Chausson, Ernest (1855-99)
Fauré, Gabriel Urbain (1845-1924)
Hahn, Reynaldo (1875-1947)
Lekeu, Guillaume (1870-94)
Liszt, Ferencz (1811-86)
Massenet, Jules Emile Frederic (1842-1912)
Messager, André (1853-1929)
Ropartz, Joseph Guy (1864-1955)
Saint-Saëns, Charles Camille (1835-1921)
Tombelle, Fernand de la (1854-1928)
Widor, Charles-Marie Jean Albert (1844-1937)


----------



## Rogerx

Requiem/Cantique De Jean Racine**

Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48

Barbara Hendricks (soprano), Arlette Amiel (organ), José van Dam (baritone)
Orfeón Donostiarra, Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson

**Orfeon Donostiarra, Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.8 in E-flat major, "Symphony of a Thousand". Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, several choirs & soloists.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h6w3


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


>


CD 2 is now winding down


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2 & Variations Concertantes

Lynn Harrell (cello) & Bruno Canino (piano)


----------



## pmsummer

Fugal said:


> Purists beware: He plays these on a modern piano. (And he plays hem very well.)


Thanks for the warning. ;-)

...and welcome to TC!


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> Schubert: Piano Sonatas #16 D 845 & #21 D 960
> Maria João Pires
> 
> View attachment 133795


Have you heard her earlier recording on Erato of the D 960?

I generally prefer early Maria João Pires than some of her later re-recorded works for DG... specially the Mozart Denon cycle... it is so much fresher and sharper...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> With COVID-19 and the social distancing response in place, I think their process is taking a little longer.
> 
> Having said that, when I ordered my Skrowaczewski box, the confirmation came within one day. But that was 10 days ago.


You're right. I received my confirmation email this morning.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Beethoven: Triple Concerto. Ma Mutter Barenboim. West-Eastern Divan Orchestra. A live recording that's lots of fun. Second-rate Beethoven IMO but quite enjoyable in this performance. Also included a live reverberant recording of the 7th which is fine but not exceptional.










Roy Harris: Symphonies 5 & 6. Alsop, Bournemouth. Excellent performances of these American works. Recommended.










Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 10, 11, 12. All excellent performances, especially 10 but the sound can get a bit harsh in some places.










Villa-Lobos: Symphonies 8, 9, 11. Orquestra Sinfônica do Estado de São Paulo, Karabtchevsky. I've always found Villa-Lobos' symphonies quite variable but happily this disc includes 3 of his best performed in a colorful and fresh style. Recommended.










Mussorgsky Ravel: Pictures, Ravel La Valse. Another outstanding live recording from Roth. His orchestra really sounds fantastic, all the orchestral colors of Ravel are crystal clear. Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berwald, Piano Concerto*


----------



## The3Bs

Revisiting M. Joao Pires

Franz Schubert ‎- Piano Sonata D.960, Impromptus D.899 Nos. 3 & 4









Maria João Pires

Even though Erato's sound engineering is a little on the dry side (giving a more metallic feel to the piano),I feel at the time of hearing that this is a "fresher" (maybe a younger person's view) take on the D960....

Will listen to the DG CD after this one to ascertain if my memory is not playing tricks on me...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Piano Sonata in D major,D850
4 Deutsche Tänze,from D366


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven : Concerto pour piano n°5 op 73 "L'empereur"

Bertrand Chamayou

l'Orchestre philharmonique de Radio France

Mikko Franck


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodaly, Missa Brevis*


----------



## Vasks

*Enna - Overture to "The Little Match-Girl" (Schmidt/dacapo)
Nielsen - String Quartet in F, Op. 44 (Oslo SQ/Naxos)
Bentzon - Sextet for Piano & Wind Quintet (Bentzon & DNSO Winds/dacapo)*


----------



## pmsummer

NUOVE MUSICHE
*G.G. Kapsberger - D. Pelligrini - A. Piccinini - L. de Narvarez - G. Frescobaldi - B. Gianoncelli*
Ensemble Kapsberger
_Rolf Lislevand_ - archlute, baroque guitar, theorboe, director
Arianna Savall - triple harp, voice
Pedro Estevan - percussion
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Guido Morini - organ, clavichord
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa (viola d'amore a chiavi)
Thor-Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## larold

Thamos King of Egypt K. 345 & ballet music from Idomeno K. 367


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various choral works and songs 1819-1822.

7 settings of J.W. von Goethe from 1819-22 for voice and piano

_Prometheus_ D674 (1819):
_Grenzen der Menschheit_ [_Mankind's Limits_] D716 (1821):
_Geheimes_ [_A Secret_] D719 (1821):
_Der Musensohn_ [_The Son of the Muses_] D764 (1822):
_Am Flusse_ [_By the River_] D766 (1822):
_Willkommen und Abschied_ [_Hail and Farewell_] D767 (1822):
_Wandrers Nachtlied II_ [_Wayfarer's Night Song II_] D768 (1822):










_Offertorium_ _Salve Regina_ in A for soprano and strings D676 (1819):
_Lazarus, oder Die Feier der Auferstehung_ [_Lazarus, or the Feast of the Resurrection_] - Easter cantata in three acts for three sopranos, three tenors, bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: August Hermann Niemeyer, after biblical sources] D689 (1820 inc.):
_Sechs Antiphonen zum Palmsonntag_ for unaccompanied mixed choir D696 (1820):
_Der 23. Psalm_ for four male voices and piano D706 [Text: arr. by Moses Mendelssohn] (1820):
_Tantum ergo_ in D for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D750 (1822):



_Der 23. Psalm_ - version for female choir and piano D706 (1820):
_Gesang der Geister über den Wassern_ [_Song of the Spirits over the Waters_] for male choir, two violas, two cellos and double bass D714 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1820-21):
_Die Nachtigall_ [_The Nightingale_] for male choir and guitar (orig. piano) D724 [Text: Johann Karl Unger] (1821):
_Die Nacht_ from _Vier Gesänge für vier Männerstimmen_ for unaccompanied male choir D983 [Text: poss. Friedrich Wilhelm Krummacher] (poss. 1822):



22 songs from 1821-22 inc:

_Sei mir gegrüßt!_ [_I Greet You!_] for voice and piano D741 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1822):
_Todesmusik_ [_Death Music_] for voice and piano D758 [Text: Franz Schober] (1822):
_Des Tages Weihe_ [_The Day's Consecration_] for soprano, alto, baritone, bass and piano D763 [Text: anon.] (1822):


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

String Quartet Op.17 No.6-3-5


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, En Saga, The Return of Lemminkainen, Finlandia, Valse Triste, Intermezzo from the Karelia Suite* - LPO & BBC SO* - Sir Thomas Beecham.

Recordings from the 1930's in reasonable sound which I find interesting to hear from time to time but do suffer a little in comparison to more modern recordings (1950's onwards).


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133832


Spirituals in Concert

Kathleen Battle and Jessye Norman
James Levine, conductor

Recorded live at Carnegie Hall, 1990


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vasks said:


> *
> Bentzon - Sextet for Piano & Wind Quintet (Bentzon & DNSO Winds/dacapo)*


I haven't heard anything from Bentzon in a long time. I'll have to fix that with some of his "character polyphony" pieces.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Svendsen: Romanze in G Major, Op. 26


Lisa Jacobs
Bremer Philharmoniker
Mikhail Agrest


----------



## larold

Strauss Four Last Songs Flagstad & Furtwangler


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Seven Early Songs
*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Halvorsen: Symphony No. 1

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Simone Young and the Hamburg Philharmonic.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Martinů: Complete Piano Trios
Smetana Trio


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My two favorite versions of Mozart's Clarinet Quintet on vinyl.


----------



## The3Bs

... comparing M. João Pires take on D 960

Schubert - Piano Sonatas









Maria João Pires

Schubert:
Piano Sonata In A Minor D 845
Piano Sonata In B Flat Major D 960

If I were to judge just the sound qualities... then the piano here sounds nicer than the Erato edition, however that comes at a cost in my view... the big sound be it via Pires new views/takes on the sonatas or different tuning or engineering approach makes it loose some definition in the quicker passages...


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartets Op 59 No 3 'Razumovsky' & Op 74 'Harp' - Hungarian Quartet.
Great historical recordings from 1953, the sound is excellent for the period and the performances are in the top tier.


----------



## 13hm13

Felix Mendelssohn - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Joseph Swensen ‎- Hebrides Overture, etc.


----------



## The3Bs

.. and now to Un Homme de Concert (3)

Bach:
Tre Sonate
Concerto Italiano
Quattro Duetti
Capriccio









Sviatoslav Richter

What to say... a series of CD's very close to my heart!!! Perfect balance, articulation... modern and old fashioned at the same time...


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Elliott Carter*

*Cello Concerto*
Alisa Weilerstein (cello), Daniel Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin

*String Quartet No. 3*
Pacifica Quartet

If you had told me a year ago, or even a few months ago, that I'd be listening to - and enjoying! - Elliott Carter's music, I would have thought you were nuts. But I am - at first for the string quartet thread, now my interest has been piqued.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

And now for something more conventionally smooth and rhapsodic, but previously unbeknownst to me - *Ernest John Moeran's Symphony in G Minor*, performed by the New Philharmonia under Adrian Boult. I often struggle with British symphonies, but this is gorgeous.


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart: Complete Piano Sonatas / Fazil Say
....I think I can hear some Glenn Gould-like humming, too.


----------



## Helgi

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
Lorin Maazel with the Berlin Philharmonic in 1960


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Anda's fine collection of Mozart Piano Concertos on lp.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h024


----------



## Knorf

Allegro Con Brio said:


> And now for something more conventionally smooth and rhapsodic, but previously unbeknownst to me - *Ernest John Moeran's Symphony in G Minor*, performed by the New Philharmonia under Adrian Boult. I often struggle with British symphonies, but this is gorgeous.


Yep, the Moeran Symphony is terrific. Have you given Walton Symphony No. 1 a go?

I'm listening now to Shostakovich Symphony No. 4, Moscow Philharmonic, Kirill Kondrashin. I picked up the complete set as a download yesterday from Quboz. Anyway, this Shosty 4 might be the best performance I've heard! Just sensational.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Yep, the Moeran Symphony is terrific. Have you given Walton Symphony No. 1 a go?
> 
> I'm listening now to Shostakovich Symphony No. 4, Moscow Philharmonic, Kirill Kondrashin. I picked up the complete set as a download yesterday from Quboz. Anyway, this Shosty 4 might be the best performance I've heard! Just sensational.
> 
> View attachment 133849


Have you picked up on the Alexander Sladkovsky & Tatarstan National Symphony Orchestra Complete Symphonies?

I'd never heard of this set until recently and I was blown away. Possibly the best cycle available, IMHO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Elliott Carter*
> 
> *Cello Concerto*
> Alisa Weilerstein (cello), Daniel Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin
> 
> *String Quartet No. 3*
> Pacifica Quartet
> 
> If you had told me a year ago, or even a few months ago, that I'd be listening to - and enjoying! - Elliott Carter's music, I would have thought you were nuts. But I am - at first for the string quartet thread, now my interest has been piqued.


Is that right? Maybe there's hope for me. I tried Carter a couple years ago and gave up.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> Have you picked up on the Alexander Sladkovsky & Tatarstan National Symphony Orchestra Complete Symphonies?
> 
> I'd never heard of this set until recently and I was blown away. Possibly the best cycle available, IMHO.


I haven't heard that one at all, but admit to having been curious about it, especially with a conductor and orchestra I know literally zero about.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Helgi

*R. Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra; Ein Heldenleben*
Fritz Reiner w/Chicago Symphony Orchestra in 1954


----------



## Shosty

Josquin des Prez - Missa Pange Lingua 
Ludwig Bohme, Kammerchor Josquin des Prez

This is my introduction to Josquin's music and I am totally speechless.


----------



## Caesura

Buxtehude Trio Sonata in G minor, Op. 2 No. 3, BuxWV 261

John Holloway - violin
Jaap ter Linden - viola de gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortenson - harpsichord


----------



## The3Bs

It has been a long time since I listened to these...

Sergei Rachmaninoff ‎- Symphony No. 1 / Symphony No. 2 / Symphony No. 3 / Vocalise









Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra

Interesting to see the evolution while going through in succession


----------



## Knorf

It's heavy listening for me today. First, Shostakovich Symphony No. 4 and now this.

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6.
Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*

I may not be able to leave my house, but that doesn't mean I can't hang out with a good Porsche driver.


----------



## Helgi

Late to the Easter party but Herreweghe doesn't mind.










I listened to his '99 Matthäus-Passion with Ian Bostridge et al. on Sunday.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Chopin: 4 Impromptus
Stanislav Bunin


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133858


*Frédéric Chopin*

Piano Concertos Nos.1 and 2

Polish Festival Orchestra
Krystian Zimerman, soloist and conductor

1999


----------



## Itullian

Blomstedt and the Staatskapelle are just magnificent.
I LOVE this set!!!


----------



## Eramire156

*CD21 from the Legendary French String Quartets box set*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.15 in A minor, op.132
String Quartet no.16 in F major, op.135









Quatuor Loewenguth
Alfred Loewenguth
Jacques Gotkovsky
Roger Roche
Roger Loewenguth *

recorded 1963 for Vox


----------



## pmsummer

INSTRUMENTS OF THE MIDDLE AGES AND RENAISSANCE
The Early Music Consort of London
*David Munrow* - director
_
Erato Veritas X2_

2 disc set


----------



## The3Bs

Music and sound spectacular

Farberman, Bizet/Shchedrin ‎- Concerto For Jazz Drummer & Symphony Orchestra/Carmen Suite (The Carmen Ballet)









Harold Farberman - Concerto For Jazz Drummer And Symphony Orchestra

Harold Farberman
Drums - Louis Bellson
Orchestra - The Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

Georges Bizet / Rodion Shchedrin - Carmen-Suite ("The Carmen Ballet")

Harold Farberman
Ensemble - Kroumata Percussion Ensemble
Orchestra - The Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra

Brilliant music to switch off from a hard days work. Not only good music but brilliantly recorded/engineered. This is one of the CD's I used to use for testing new HiFi acquisitions....


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> Chopin: 4 Impromptus
> Stanislav Bunin
> 
> View attachment 133857


and just this afternoon as I was browsing for new CD's to play I had a cd (Bach) of his in my hand... will probably go into tomorrow's queue now....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*

Ormandy and the Minneapolis Symphony lie in 1935. This is the second recording in history of the 2nd.


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Elliott Carter*
> 
> *Cello Concerto*
> Alisa Weilerstein (cello), Daniel Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin
> 
> *String Quartet No. 3*
> Pacifica Quartet
> 
> If you had told me a year ago, or even a few months ago, that I'd be listening to - and enjoying! - Elliott Carter's music, I would have thought you were nuts. But I am - at first for the string quartet thread, now my interest has been piqued.


Great to hear you're enjoying the Carter. His music has been piquing my interest lately too. It can be challenging sometimes, but it's worth it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> Ormandy and the Minneapolis Symphony lie in 1935. This is the second recording in history of the 2nd.
> 
> View attachment 133864


Wow, Ormandy? Not the first conductor to come to mind when I think of historical Mahlerians. How is it?


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mozart - Zhu - Works for piano


----------



## NightHawk

Re ELLIOT CARTER -


flamencosketches said:


> Great to hear you're enjoying the Carter. His music has been piquing my interest lately too. It can be challenging sometimes, but it's worth it.


Yes!, more Carter appreciators! I highly recommend the Variations for Orchestra circa 1955, and the Sinfonia _sum fluxae pretium spei_ = "I am the prize of constant hope". He completed the Sinfonia in 1995 when he was 87 years old and at 47 minutes in length may be his lengthiest work - it is wonderful. The second movement was nominated for a Pulitzer.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Ivo Pogorelich


----------



## NightHawk

This 1951 Bayreuth performance is a prized recording in my Wagner collection. The sound is really quite good with excellent separation of voices and orchestra. The cast, in my opinion, is perfect with Wolfgang Windgassen as Pasifal, Martha Modl as Kundry, Ludwig Weber as Guernemanz, George London as Amfortas, and Herman Ulde as Klingsor. The real star is, however, Knappertsbusch - the pacing of this immense "last card" of Wagner's long career is wonderful. It simply unfolds in the most direct and natural way. It's a steal on Amazon at $18 bucks. Highly recommended!

Sorry! Must add that my copy came without libretto or liner notes and the picture on the front is completely different it does, however, assert that it is the 1951 recording with the cast mentioned above. I already have a libretto, so it was no big deal to me.


----------



## senza sordino

Handel Four Coronation Anthems, Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne









Elgar Pomp and Circumstance Marches 1-5, Serenade for Strings, Enigma Variations, Cockaigne Overture, Crown of India Suite, Imperial March, Falstaff Symphonic Study (2 disks)









Holst Walt Whitman Overture, Symphony in F, A Winter Idyll, Japanese Suite, Indra A Symphonic Poem (what a lovely disk)









Elgar Violin Concerto, Interlude from Crown of India, Polonia. My favourite performance of one of my least favourite violin concertos 









Holst The Planets


----------



## flamencosketches

NightHawk said:


> Re ELLIOT CARTER -
> 
> Yes!, more Carter appreciators! I highly recommend the Variations for Orchestra circa 1955, and the Sinfonia _sum fluxae pretium spei_ = "I am the prize of constant hope". He completed the Sinfonia in 1995 when he was 87 years old and at 47 minutes in length may be his lengthiest work - it is wonderful. The second movement was nominated for a Pulitzer.


I just got it on CD today actually. Looking forward to spending time with the Symphonia.

Now playing:










*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Serenade No.13 in G major, K525, "Eine kleine Nachtmusik". Karl Böhm, Vienna Philharmonic

...preceded by...:










*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.6 in B-flat major, K238. Géza Anda, Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums

Mozart is hitting the spot today. Not something I can say every day, but I always enjoy when it happens.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

And now, something completely different... 
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Lovro Pogorelich


----------



## Joachim Raff

Little is definitely a good fiddler


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Wow, Ormandy? Not the first conductor to come to mind when I think of historical Mahlerians. How is it?


The Amazon reviews are stellar. I wasn't bowled over by it, but I'll defer to them.

https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symphony-No-Minor-Resurrection/dp/B000001ZDP


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> The Amazon reviews are stellar. I wasn't bowled over by it, but I'll defer to them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symphony-No-Minor-Resurrection/dp/B000001ZDP


I see. I don't think I'm interested at the moment, but it is a curiosity. I require at least halfway decent sound for Mahler. There are so many details of the score that are inevitably going to be compressed into oblivion with such ancient recording technology. I know there are some who swear by the Fried Mahler 2, which is even older (I believe it's an acoustical recording, which I would imagine probably sounds even worse).


----------



## Joe B

Laercio Diniz leading das freie orchester Berlin in Nimrod Borenstein's "Suspended opus 69":


----------



## Knorf

This is what Mahler 6 got me into the mood for:

Schönberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16.
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 10.
Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6, and the "Lulu" Suite.
Helga Pilarczyk, soprano.
London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti.

Aside from how staggeringly great this music is, I am once again blown away by the performances, which are absolutely top tier, as well as by the stupendous recording quality. From 1961-62, and still audiophile demonstration quality. I've heard not a few orchestra recordings of the past 10 years that aren't as good!

One of the monuments of recorded music.


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould playing Beethoven, 6-CD, Sony. I like it although it's very unusual.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Herbert Howells: Collegium Regale
Stephen Layton & Trinity College Choir Cambridge


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8
*

Herbert Blomstedt and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Joe B

DaddyGeorge said:


> Herbert Howells: Collegium Regale
> Stephen Layton & Trinity College Choir Cambridge
> 
> View attachment 133873


A really excellent choir. I got to see them in September (front row) and had a chance to speak with Stephen Layton, a really sweet guy.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. Bruno Walter, Vienna Philharmonic, w/ Kathleen Ferrier & Julius Patzak.

First listen to this very famous recording. First thoughts: it's intense, more intense than any of Walter's later Mahler recordings, certainly. It's quite fast too, the fastest DLvdE in my library in fact. I find the sound is lacking a good bit of clarity which is a minus for me. Ferrier is quite good; her voice is huge and she sings with a strong vibrato, and really sounds like she believes everything she is singing. There are some odd moments in the recording; for one, the triangle which begins Von der Jügend is extremely loud. So is the percussive blast where it comes in a third of the way into Von der Schönheit, it almost comes off sounding like Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture.

Bottom line is I'm enjoying it. Glad to finally be hearing it!


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral works by Vytautas Miskinis:









*Dum medium silentium
O sacrum convivium
Pater noster
Tenebrae factae sunt
Don't leave me, sun
Seven O Antiphons
Oh, it's getting cold
O magnum mysterium
Ave Maria II
Salve regina
Ave Maria III
Time is endless*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Blomstedt and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## pmsummer

SANTIAGO DE MURCIA CODEX NO.4
*Music from Colonial Mexico, C. 1730*
Ensemble Kapsberger
Rolf Lislevand - baroque guitar, director
_
Naïve_


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. Bruno Walter, Vienna Philharmonic, w/ Kathleen Ferrier & Julius Patzak.
> 
> First listen to this very famous recording. First thoughts: it's intense, more intense than any of Walter's later Mahler recordings, certainly. It's quite fast too, the fastest DLvdE in my library in fact. I find the sound is lacking a good bit of clarity which is a minus for me. Ferrier is quite good; her voice is huge and she sings with a strong vibrato, and really sounds like she believes everything she is singing. There are some odd moments in the recording; for one, the triangle which begins Von der Jügend is extremely loud. So is the percussive blast where it comes in a third of the way into Von der Schönheit, it almost comes off sounding like Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture.
> 
> Bottom line is I'm enjoying it. Glad to finally be hearing it!


Onto Der Abschied, & I don't know what it is, but somehow I feel like I'm hearing this music for the first time. This is a very imaginative, deeply felt performance from all forces.


----------



## pmsummer

This space for rent


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Xaver Richter--Sinfonia con fuga in G minor, Boer 29
...on this CD ...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Symphony #2
Bruno Walter & Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joachim Raff

Ages since i played any ballet and i have come back to old favourite of mine


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES DE VIOLE DU SECOND LIVRE, 1701
*Marin Marais*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
Anne Gallet - cembalo
Hopkinson Smith - théorbe
_
Astrée_


----------



## Joachim Raff

De Boeck: Symphony in G - Tinel: Polyeucte
Het Symfonieorkest van Vlaanderen


----------



## WVdave

Tchaikovsky; Symphony No. 5
Leopold Stokowski
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LM-1780, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1953.


----------



## Guest

Mind-blowing transcriptions.


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Woodward leading the Fairhaven Singers in works commissioned by the choir:


----------



## Rogerx

The Hyperion Schubert Edition - Complete Songs Volume 17

Schubert in 1816

Lucia Popp (soprano), Graham Johnson (piano)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Dixit Dominus

Cinzia Rizzone, Sylvia Rottensteiner, Gregory Bonfatti, I Musici Cantori di Trento & Voci Roveretane

Haydn Orchestra, Fabio Pirona


----------



## Rogerx

Aeolian String Quartet performing

String Quartet in E flat major, op.20 no.1
String Quartet in C major, op.20 no.2
String Quartet in G minor, op.20 no.3


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Elim Chan.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various choral works and songs 1822-1825.

_Mass no.5_ in A-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D678 (1819-22 - poss. rev. 1826):








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

_Die schöne Müllerin_ [_The Fair Maid of the Mill_] - cycle of 20 songs for voice and piano D795 [Texts: Wilhelm Müller] (1822):










_Der Gondelfahrer_ [_The Gondolier_] for male choir and guitar (orig. piano) D809 [Text: Johann Mayrhofer] (1824):



_Salve Regina_ in C for four unaccompanied male voices D811 (1824):



18 songs from 1822-25 inc.

_Schwestergruß_ [_Sister's Greeting_] for voice and piano D762 [Text: Franz von Bruchmann] (1822):
_Gebet (Du Urquell aller Güte)_ [_Prayer (You, Source of All Goodness)_] for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and piano D815 [Text: Friedrich de la Motte, Baron Fouqué] (1824):
_Totengräbers Heimwehe_ [_Gravedigger's Homesickness_] for voice and piano D842 [Text: Jacob Nikolaus Craigher de Jachelutta] (1825):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> Onto Der Abschied, & I don't know what it is, but somehow I feel like I'm hearing this music for the first time. This is a very imaginative, deeply felt performance from all forces.


There is something valedictory about this recording. Both Ferrier and Walter knew by this time that she had very little time left. It's even more evident in the three _Rückert Lieder_ they recorded around the same time. Impossible to hear Ferrier's _Um Mitternacht _ without shedding a tear.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a desert island disc for me. There is something so personal, so deeply communicative about the way Baker sings these songs. I once heard her sing the _Rückert Lieder_ live at the Royal Festival Hall (Walter Weller was the conductor). I shall never forget the effect of her _pianissimo_ in _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_, a mere thread of sound which somehow penetrated to the very furthest recesses of the hall. The audience hung on her every word and you could scarcely hear a pin drop. That one song as performed here would be worth the price of the disc alone. Fortunately the rest of the songs are just as good.

The rapport between Baker and Barbirolli, a partnership which resulted in some of the greatest records in the cataclogue (Elgar's _Sea Pictures_ and _Dream of Gerontius_ Berlioz's _Les nuits d'été_ and these Mahler Lieder) was very special and comes through in every bar.


----------



## The3Bs

Some travel to Rome in the time of isolation....

Ottorino Respighi ‎- Orchestral Works: Pini di Roma - Fontane di Roma - Feste Romane









Giuseppe Sinopoli, The New York Philharmonic Orchestra

This and Toscanini's record are my go to for this Respighi triptych of Roman paintings


----------



## Rogerx

Catalani: La Wally

Eva Marton (Wally), Francisco Araiza (Hagenbach), Alan Titus (Gellner), Francesco Ellero d'Artegna (Stromminger), Birgit Calm (Afra), Michele Pertusi (Il Pedone), Julie Kaufmann (Walter)

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Pinchas Steinberg


----------



## The3Bs

Maria João Pires - The Denon years

W.A. Mozart - The Complete Sonatas For Piano Vol. 2









Maria João Pires

Sonata No. 6 In D Major, KV284 (205 ♭ )	
Sonata No. 7 In C Major, KV309 (284 ♭ ) 
Sonata No. 9 In A Minor, KV310 (300d)

I really like her earlier views on the Mozart Sonatas.... There is a lightness of touch.. sparing use of pedal.... really nice dynamics.. and the Denon sound is very good still today.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Another interesting programme from the Kronos Quartet, juxtaposing music by Machaut, Dowland, Cage, esatern religious music and more and somehow bringing them together to create a satisfying musical journey.


----------



## Malx

Mahler Symphony No 5 - Chicago SO, Sir Georg Solti.

A lot of people suggest Solti's Mahler can be 'hard driven' - personally I don't think that is always the case. This live recording made in the Vienna Musikverin in 1990 is a very good performance. Its true that Solti doesn't hang around and in the Adagietto he brings the movement in under 10 mins (but so did Bruno Walter) that doesn't mean the performance is hard driven. It could be argued his interpretation is not as emotionally intense as Bernstein, for example, but for me that is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD 17

*Stanley-Haydn-Fiocco-Mendelssohn-Mozart-Hummel-Beethoven-Czerny and others*


----------



## Shosty

Josef Suk - "Asrael" Symphony for large orchestra Op. 27
Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h6y1








The BBC sure likes its Yanachek!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubet: Piano sonatas D.958-D.960

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Czech PO, Karel Ancerl.


----------



## The3Bs

Byron Janis Plays Moussorgsky









Moussorgsky - Pictures At An Exhibition 
Frédéric Chopin
Moussorgsky/Ravel - Pictures At An Exhibition (Antal Dorati and the Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra)

Moussorgsky guide to the virtual museum in the virtuos hands of Janis... and then Antal Dorati... and the Mercury Living Presence sound is....


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Byron Janis Plays Moussorgsky
> 
> View attachment 133896
> 
> 
> Moussorgsky - Pictures At An Exhibition
> Frédéric Chopin
> Moussorgsky/Ravel - Pictures At An Exhibition (Antal Dorati and the Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra)
> 
> Moussorgsky guide to the virtual museum in the virtuos hands of Janis... and then Antal Dorati... and the Mercury Living Presence sound is....


Stunning is the word you looking for.


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> There is something valedictory about this recording. Both Ferrier and Walter knew by this time that she had very little time left. It's even more evident in the three _Rückert Lieder_ they recorded around the same time. Impossible to hear Ferrier's _Um Mitternacht _ without shedding a tear.


I might get the Decca Legends version just for those three songs. I got the CD I have for $1 so it wouldn't be too big of a deal.


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Lachner: Sacred Choral Works

Orpheus Chor München, Gerd Guglhör

Mass in F major, Op. 130
Stabat Mater, Op. 154
The 15th Psalm 'Herr, wer wird wohnen in deiner Hütte', for double choir


----------



## newyorkconversation

Listening to the Borodin Quartet's complete Shostakovich string quartet cycle. Shostakovich seems to me to be the composer whose work best fits the present historical moment (social distancing, self-quarantining, pandemic, etc).


----------



## Malx

Franz Liszt, 
Mephisto Waltz No 1 S 514, Liebestraum Notturno S 541/3 - Evgeny Kissin.
Danse Macabre S 555 - Vladimir Horowitz.

Both from:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Elliott Carter*: Clarinet Concerto, Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei. Oliver Knussen, London Sinfonietta (concerto) & BBC Symphony (Symphonia) w/ Michael Collins, clarinet.

First listen to either work. So far so good.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Handel: Acis and Galatea
Burrowes, Rolfe Johnson, Hill, White
John Eliot Gardiner & English Baroque Soloists


----------



## Joe B

Sir Andrew Davis leading the BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus with Dame Sarah Connolly and James Platt in music by Sir Arthur Bliss:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.4
October, Symphonic Poem


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>


Let me know how this is. I always keep me eye out for new releases in this genre, but somehow this one walked right past me.

PS: It's in my cart at presto waiting for your instructions.:lol:


----------



## Marc

Inspired by 'the' Bruckner 7 thread: this particular symphony, played by the Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin, conducted by Riccardo Chailly (Decca). One of those very good performances, that can be listened to again and again without getting bored.


----------



## Kieran

Early morning schedule is finished here now - my mornings have Figaro at full tilt, but I play the discs out of sequence for no reason other than, I can. The afternoon will hear some Schubert, maybe the last piano sonatas. I'm really finding Schubert to be a fond and comforting companion during the plague...


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Horn Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings, Op. 31

Marie-Luise Neunecker (horn), with Ian Bostridge (tenor)

Bamberg Symphony, Ingo Metzmacher.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.1 in D major; Symphony No.2 in C minor, the "Resurrection". Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra (for the 1st), New York Philharmonic (the 2nd)

I finished the first and decided, oh, what the hail, I'll listen to the 2nd too...  Third time I've listened to this massive symphony since Sunday, but I'm OK with it. I'll likely need to take a break after this listen, though!


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - Overture to "Joseph" (Sanderling/ASV)
Beethoven - Piano Trio, Op. 1, No. 2 (Trio Parnassus/MDG)
Devienne - Flute Concerto #7 (Galway/RCA)*


----------



## Rogerx

Fuchs: Piano Concerto & Serenade No. 5

Franz Vorraber (piano)

Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Alun Francis


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.1 in D major; Symphony No.2 in C minor, the "Resurrection". Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra (for the 1st), New York Philharmonic (the 2nd)
> 
> I finished the first and decided, oh, what the hail, I'll listen to the 2nd too...  Third time I've listened to this massive symphony since Sunday, but I'm OK with it. I'll likely need to take a break after this listen, though!


Didn't finish; stopped after the first movement. I decided thrice in 1 week really is too much for the Resurrection.

Instead listening to:










*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.10 in E minor, op.93. Frank Shipway, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

User @Knorf is enthusiastic about this work; I was less so, but his praise has prompted me to revisit it as it's been some time now.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Boris Blacher: String Quartets
Petersen Quartet (eda)










now:
Pēteris Plakidis: Glance Back
[orchestral works: Canto; Variations; Legend; Glance Back]
Latvian National Symphony Orchestra/Vassily Sinaisky (skani)


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Five Pieces for Orchestra
*


----------



## Jacck

*Gluck - Armide*
Richard Hickox, City of London Sinfonia,
Felicity Palmer, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Raimund Herincx, Linda Finnie, Sally Burgess, Marie Slorach, The Richard Hickox Singers


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Chopin: 4 Ballades & 4 Scherzi
Sergio Fiorentino


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

J S Bach, The Art of Fugue (Contrapunctus I - XII) - Emerson Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius : Symphony No 2- Elgar: Enigma variations

London Symphony Orchestra- Pierre Monteux.


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> Chopin: 4 Ballades & 4 Scherzi
> Sergio Fiorentino
> 
> View attachment 133910


I have got few Fiorentino APR releases on my CD playing queue!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brumel, Missa Mater Patris*

Because of the lockdown and inability to perform, Peter Phillips is asking for everyone to listen to the Tallis Scholars on Spotify/Apple Music, because that at least gives them a small royalty. I really like the Tallis Scholars anyway, so I'll take any excuse to listen to them.


----------



## The3Bs

Suite Inglesi - Un Homme de Concert (4)

Bach ‎- English suites









Sviatoslav Richter

Suite Inglesi N. 1 In La Maggiore BWV 806
Suite Inglesi N. 3 In Sol Minore BWV 808

My daily Richter infusion....


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133915


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Overtures

Coriolan, op. 62
Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus, op. 43
Die Ruinen von Athen, op. 113
Fidelo, op. 72
Leonore I, op. 138
Leonore II, op. 72
Leonore III, op. 72
Egmont, op. 84

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Nikolaus Harnoncourt, conductor

1996


----------



## Helgi

*Brahms: Werke für Chor und Orchester*
Herreweghe with Orchestre de Champs-Élysées, Collegium Vocale Gent and Ann Hallenberg


----------



## chill782002

Antheil - Ballet Mecanique

Maurice Peress / New Palais Royale Orchestra & Percussion Ensemble

Recorded 1989

Featuring a pianola, multiple pianos and a wide range of percussion instruments (including a siren), this work might be described as "industrial ragtime" and, like Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring", caused an uproar at its 1926 Paris premiere.


----------



## Knorf

Helgi said:


> *Brahms: Werke für Chor und Orchester*
> Herreweghe with Orchestre de Champs-Élysées, Collegium Vocale Gent and Ann Hallenberg


I adore this recording! I only wish it were slightly less parsimonious for length. Couldn't they have fit in _Nänie_, for example?


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra 
Fritz Reiner & Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joachim Raff

Boeck: Violin Concerto

Guido de Neve (violin)
Royal Flanders Philharmonic Orchestra
Frederic Devreese


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00014ps


----------



## Guest

The 3 Sonatas today. Wonderful!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Arias for mezzo-soprano from Così fan tutte, Le nozze di Figaro, & Don Giovanni. Cecilia Bartoli, György Fischer, Vienna Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## The3Bs

Forgotton russian?

Vladimir Feltsman ‎- American "Live" Debut









Schubert - Sonata For Piano, Op. 120, D. 664
Messiaen - From "Vingt Regards Sur L'Enfant Jesus:
- Noël
- Première Communion De La Vierge
- Regards Des Prophètes, Des Bergers Et Des Mages
Schumann - Etudes Symphoniques, (Op. 13 & Op. Posth.)

Encores:
Rachmaninoff - Prelude, Op. 32, No. 12
Beethoven - 6 Variations On An Original Theme, Op. 76

A pianist that is not much heard nowadays... His Schubert here starts a little slower but the picks the pace nicely... The rest is played with aplomb...


----------



## Manxfeeder

chill782002 said:


> Antheil - Ballet Mecanique
> 
> Maurice Peress / New Palais Royale Orchestra & Percussion Ensemble
> 
> Recorded 1989
> 
> Featuring a pianola, multiple pianos and a wide range of percussion instruments (including a siren), this work might be described as "industrial ragtime" and, like Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring", caused an uproar at its 1926 Paris premiere.


That piece is so much fun, especially the original version, not the tamed-down one that most people record. I have a recording of the original version somewhere. I need to dig it out.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde
*

One positive thing about the lockdown is, I finally have time to dig through my CD stack. I was looking for the Ballet Mechanique, and I stumbled on this. I didn't even know I had it.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Unsung Flemish Composer who gives us another rendition of "The Sea"


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde
> *
> 
> One positive thing about the lockdown is, I finally have time to dig through my CD stack. I was looking for the Ballet Mechanique, and I stumbled on this. I didn't even know I had it.
> 
> View attachment 133921


I think it was Horenstein who said the worst thing about dying would be never being able to hear Das Lied von der Erde again.

What do you think, any good? I'm considering getting Horenstein's famous Mahler 3 with the LSO.


----------



## Malx

Pierre Boulez, ...explosante-fixe... - Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> What do you think, any good? I'm considering getting Horenstein's famous Mahler 3 with the LSO.


It's another one of those recordings that has great reviews, but it doesn't ring my chimes. Maybe it's the sound; it's not up to modern standards.

His 3rd was another recording that didn't live up to the hype, at least for me. Maybe I just don't get Horenstein.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Richafort, Requiem
*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.8 in E-flat major, the "Symphony of a Thousand". Leonard Bernstein, London Symphony Orchestra, choirs and soloists.

So far, so good. Reminds me somewhat of the more famous Solti recording. Lots of dramatic gestures and crisp, sharp lines (if that makes any sense). The sound is subpar, but I wonder if there is any Mahler 8 that has truly great sound; it's very difficult music to capture on record. I'm trying to hear all four of my Mahler 8 recordings over the next week or two.


----------



## millionrainbows

A must-have set for all SVS fans. The Schoenberg piano works are played with utmost precision. Hear Webern's 'Variations for Piano' played the way it should be, with maximum expression.


----------



## Dimace

Today I have no Appetit for classical music. (despite I'm listening Bruckner's 9th... :lol So, please take a little of the GREAT Italian trumpetist *Nini Rosso* in one very special recording with (also) some famous (almost) classical pieces like the Concerto Pour Une Voix and the beautiful Recuerdos De La Alhambra. If you like the trumpet, you will not find better player than Nini. (Globe, 1972, 1xLP, Japan pressing)


----------



## Marc

Listening to music that somehow fits perfectly during this particular spring evening sunset: this disc provides joy after a sunny day, but also melancholy because of the lockdown situation.
17th century chamber music of Antonio Bertali Valoroso (1605-1669), with an important part for the viola da gamba.

I like the alternating use of organ, harpsichord and lute to play the continuo parts.

Performed by the Ricercar Consort, with Philippe Pierlot.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> A must-have set for all SVS fans. The Schoenberg piano works are played with utmost precision. Hear Webern's 'Variations for Piano' played the way it should be, with maximum expression.


If anyone is looking for it and appalled at the Amazon prices, there are some sets for $25 used, and PrestoClassical has it on sale for $30.


----------



## annaw

Bruckner symphony no. 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G*


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Symphony No 5 - Music Aeterna, Currrentzis.
Streamed via Qobuz. 
First listen, typical Currentzis, it is a very individual reading although not as radical as I had anticipated. I enjoyed it, but keep in mind I am always looking for recordings that have an element of individuality about them. The only substantial drawback is the price of a disc of only just over 30 minutes duration.


----------



## The3Bs

Early evening "soft" Fortepiano

Jan Ladislav Dussek - Sonatas Vol. II









Andreas Staier

Fantasia and Fugue for Piano, Op. 55
Piano Sonata No. 24 Op. 61 in F sharp minor 'Elegie Harmonique'
Piano Sonata No. 26 Op. 64 in A flat major

The Fantasia is very good... the judge is still out for the 2 sonatas.. need to give a second or third spin.
The sound though is quite interesting for a Fortepiano...


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> Beethoven Symphony No 5 - Music Aeterna, Currrentzis.
> Streamed via Qobuz.
> First listen, typical Currentzis, it is a very individual reading although not as radical as I had anticipated. I enjoyed it, but keep in mind I am always looking for recordings that have an element of individuality about them. The only substantial drawback is the price of a disc of only just over 30 minutes duration.
> 
> View attachment 133929


Ever since I listened to the 1st movement when Spotify put it out as teaser I have been wanting to sit down and listen... just have not yet found the right window... I am sure it will be a special one.


----------



## Eramire156

*Haydn in the afternoon*

*Franz Joseph Haydn
String Quartet no.65 in E flat major, op.76 no.6
String Quartet no.66 in G major, op.77 no.1
String Quartet no.67 in F major, op.77 no.2









The Schneider Quartet *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*CPE Bach, Symphonies*

Well-recorded, lively interpretations.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various choral works and songs 1825-1827.

20 songs from 1825-26 inc:

_Abschied von der Erde_ [_Farewell to the Earth_] for voice and piano D829 [Text: Adolf Pratobevera von Wiesborn] (1826):
_Gesänge aus "Wilhelm Meister"_ - cycle of four songs for voice(s) and piano D877 [Texts: J.W. von Goethe] (1826):
_Nachthelle_ [_Night Brightness_] for tenor, male choir and piano D892 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):










_Wiegenlied_ [_Lullaby_] D867 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):
_Der Wanderer an den Mond_ [_The Wanderer's Address to the Moon_] D870 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):
_Am Fenster_ [_At the Window_] D878 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):
_Sehnsucht_ [_Longing_] D879 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):










_Deutsche Messe_ for four-part mixed choir, winds, timpani and piano D872 [Text: Johann Philipp Neumann] (1827):



17 songs from 1827 inc.

_Wolke und Quelle_ [_Cloud and Stream_] for voice and piano D896B [Text: Karl Gottfried Ritter von Leitner] (1827 inc.):
_Schiffers Scheidelied_ [_The Sailor's Farewell Song_] for voice and piano D910 [Text:Franz von Schober ] (1827):
_Der Hochzeitsbraten_ [_The Wedding Roast_] for soprano, tenor, bass and piano D930 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1827):


----------



## Knorf

I'm delighted to have received my big Skrowaczewski box.









I've listened to Bruckner Symphonies in F minor and D minor (unnumbered), the Overture in G minor, and the Adagio from the String Quintet in F major, arr. Skrowaczewski.

Great stuff!

For the curious, I started this thread for discussion about the contents of this box, or anything else pertaining to this conductor.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Messiah Overture, The Great Elopement Suite.
*

BBC Orchestra in 1927 and London Phil, 1945.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Viktoria Mullova and Mendelssohn! In my "Music in perspective" class tomorrow, my students have to listen to the first mvt. and follow an outline of the form and discuss if it's a symphonic or virtuoso concerto. Online of course.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Verklarte Nacht*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 133936
> 
> Viktoria Mullova and Mendelssohn! In my "Music in perspective" class tomorrow, my students have to listen to the first mvt. and follow an outline of the form and discuss if it's a symphonic or virtuoso concerto. Online of course.


I have that CD, and I usually stop at the Beethoven. I didn't even realize the Mendelssohn was on there.  The things you learn around here.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Piano Concerto #22
Angela Hewitt, National Arts Centre Orchestra & Hannu Lintu


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Violin Sonata No.1 in G major, op.78. Itzhak Perlman, Vladimir Ashkenazy.

This is a phenomenal piece of music. Immaculately constructed like all the best Brahms. Ashkenazy and Perlman, both personal favorites of mine, deliver a rich, Romantic interpretation.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Medtner* - Complete Piano Sonatas, Geoffrey Tozer.

It's gonna be a long night ....


----------



## DaddyGeorge

D'Indy: Symphonie Sur Un Chant Montagnard Francais
Philippe Entremont, Philharmonia Orchestra & Charles Dutoit


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schubert: Symphony #5
Sir Thomas Beecham & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Just finished Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":










and now listening to Michael Torke's "Three Manhattan Bridges":


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn: Piano Trios / Claremont Trio


----------



## senza sordino

Still more music from England
Bax Phantasy for viola and orchestra, Holland Ellingham Marshes for viola and orchestra, RVW Suite for Viola and small orchestra, Harvey Reflections for viola and small orchestra 









Bax Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto, Morning Song "Maytime in Sussex"









RVW Fantasia on Greensleeves, English Folk Song Suite, Oboe Concerto, Romance for harmonica strings and piano, The Lark Ascending, Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus, Norfolk Rhapsody no 1, Partita, In the Fen Country, Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis









Walton Symphony no 1, Violin Concerto









Walton Spitfire Prelude and Fugue, Sinfonia concertante, Variations on a theme by Hindemith, March for "A history of the English Speaking Peoples"


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Cello Concertos
Steven Isserlis, Mahler Chamber Orchestra & Daniel Harding


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133949


If You Love Me
18th-century Italian songs

Cecilia Bartoli, mezzo-soprano
György Fischer, piano

1992


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Gerald Finzi:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 24

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Prelude & Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde. George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

^Gotta be the greatest ending to an opera ever written... Decided I wanted to hear another one...:










*Richard Wagner*: "Mild und leise wie er lächelt" from Tristan und Isolde. Birgit Nilsson, Karl Böhm, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra

Wow...


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> ^Gotta be the greatest ending to an opera ever written... Decided I wanted to hear another one...:
> 
> *Richard Wagner*: "Mild und leise wie er lächelt" from Tristan und Isolde. Birgit Nilsson, Karl Böhm, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra
> 
> Wow...


Just out of interest how many opera's have you heard in your life ?


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Music by Federico Mompou

Stephen Hough (piano)

The music of Federico Mompou may appear at first to consist of little more than charming, delicately scented but dilettantish salon near-improvisations with marked overtones of Erik Satie;.. - Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## Rogerx

Alfvén: Symphony No. 2 & Swedish Rhapsody No. 1

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Mendelssohn: Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 6 in G minor 'Venetianisches Gondellied'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 1 (6), Op. 19b
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 2 in A minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 4 in A major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various choral works and songs 1827-1828.

_Winterreise_ [_Winter Journey_] - cycle of 24 songs for voice and piano D911 [Texts: Wilhelm Müller] (1827):










_Der 92. Psalm_ for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, bass and unaccompanied mixed choir D953 (1828):
_Hymnus an den heiligen Geist_ for male choir and thirteen wind instruments D948 - was D964 [Text: Anton Adolf Schmidl] (1828):



_Tantum ergo_ in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D962 (1828):
_Offertorium_ [_intende voci_] in D-flat for two tenors, mixed choir and orchestra D963 (1828):
_Mass no.6_ in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D950 (1828):








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

_Kantate für Irene Kiesewetter_ for mixed choir and piano duet D936 [Text: anon.] (1827):
_Glaube, Hoffnung und Liebe_ [_Belief, Hope and Love_] for mixed choir and piano D954 [Text: Johann Anton Friedrich Reil] (1828):



_Herbst_ [_Autumn_] D945 [Text: Ludwig Rellstab] (1828):
_Schwanengesang_ [_Swansong_] - collection of thirteen songs for voice and piano D957 [Texts: Ludwig Rellstab/Heinrich Heine] (1828):
_Die Taubenpost_ [_The Pigeon Post_] D965A [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1828):


----------



## annaw

flamencosketches said:


> ^Gotta be the greatest ending to an opera ever written... Decided I wanted to hear another one...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Richard Wagner*: "Mild und leise wie er lächelt" from Tristan und Isolde. Birgit Nilsson, Karl Böhm, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra
> 
> Wow...


Flamencosketches, are you warming up to Wagner  ?


----------



## annaw

I'm continuing with my Bruckner journey. Another 2nd Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont, Op. 84 & Antonín Reicha: Lenore

Ulrich Tukur, Ruth Ziesak (soprano), lrich Tukur (narrator), Camilla Nylund (soprano), Pavia Vykopalová (mezzo), Corby Welch (tenor), Vladimir Chmelo (bass)

Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg, Virtuosi di Praga, Prague Chamber Choir, Frieder Bernius, Gerd Albrecht


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 11

*Debussy: La mer
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Bizet: Carmen - Prélude Act IV
Chabrier: España
Chabrier: Marche joyeuse
Waldteufel: Les patineurs
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann - Barcarolle
Offencbach: Orphée aux enfers - Overture
Granados: Goescas - Intermezzo
Weinberger: Schwanda the Bagpiper - Polka*

Philharmonia Orchestra - Herbert von Karajan

All mono recordings from the early 1950s, which still sound surprsingly good today.


----------



## Haydn man

Starting another Symphony cycle from my collection 
My exploration of Shostakovich has been patchy so far and decided I need to work through all his symphonies
Numbers 1 and 2 to start today


----------



## Shosty

Josquin des Prez - Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae, Miserere, Meldeus, Motetti

Walter Testolin, De Labyrintho

Continuing my exploration of this fantastic composer's works, I've loved everything I've listened to so far.


----------



## The3Bs

Late night Feltsman

Chopin: Complete Nocturnes - Barcarolle - Berceuse









Vladimir Feltsman

Very charming (somewhat Slavic) take on the Nocturnes... There is a little brittleness/dryness to the recording that adds to the charm in many passages... see Op 48 - No1 or the Op 72 No1... amongst others... (like the Berceuse Op 57)


----------



## The3Bs

Morning with Rodrigo

Joaquin Rodrigo - Piano Works









Artur Pizarro

The usual high standards from these Collins releases. Pizarro manages to change styles to suit the music and the colors required... I can see myself in various Spanish settings...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Lieder und Gesäange (1880-1892)
Zwei Lieder (1880)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (1884-1896)*

For this recording, Colin Matthews prepared an edition of the _Lieder eines fahrendes Gesellen_, which corresponds to Mahler's orchestral version, his final thoughts on the songs.

Wonderful performances by Dame Janet and Geofrrey Parsons.


----------



## jim prideaux

This morning I have listened to the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra performing the two Dvorak Serenades and the Marin Alsop and the LPO performing Brahms' 3rd Symphony and the Haydn Variations. In both instances there is a very good chance that they are now well established among my favourite recordings of the works concerned. I certainly did not expect Chung and the VPO in the case of the Dvorak Serenades to be displaced!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart/Clarinet Concerto in A major KV 622 (1791) [29:47]
Weber/Clarinet Concerto No.2 in E Flat, Op. 74 (1811) [21:50]
Spohr/ Clarinet Concerto No.1 in C min, Op. 26 (1809) [20:00]
Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)
London Symphony Orchestra/Peter Maag.
rec. Kingsway Hall, London, November 1959;

Decca Studio No. 1, West Hampstead, London, January 1961.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Perahia's recordings of the Mozart Piano Concertos are wonderful, central recommendations and this is one of my favourite couplings.


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Cello Concerto in B minor - Gautier Capucon, Frankfurt RSO, Paavo Jarvi.


----------



## flamencosketches

annaw said:


> Flamencosketches, are you warming up to Wagner  ?


I think I just might be 



Rogerx said:


> Just out of interest how many opera's have you heard in your life ?


Not many! Maybe you can tell me, how many are out there that have a more beautiful ending than that?


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> I think I just might be
> 
> Not many! Maybe you can tell me, how many are out there that have a more beautiful ending than that?


Depends on the composer, the Last act from Verdi's : Don Carlo / Otello last act /Traviata last act.
"Mad scene " from Luicia di Lammermoor ( Donizetti) and many more. 
Out of this world


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak - Piano Concerto in G minor/Dvořák: Poetic Tone Pictures, Op. 85

Vassily Primakov (piano)

Odense Symphony Orchestra, Justin Brown


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Let me know how this is. I always keep me eye out for new releases in this genre, but somehow this one walked right past me.
> 
> PS: It's in my cart at presto waiting for your instructions.:lol:


you will need to wait till i give it another spin... i was distracted during it and need a more critical listen before i offer an opinion.


----------



## annaw

Rogerx said:


> Depends on the composer, the Last act from Verdi's : Don Carlo / Otello last act /Traviata last act.
> "Mad scene " from Luicia di Lammermoor ( Donizetti) and many more.
> Out of this world


Wagner was another master of writing great endings. _Parsifal_ is amazing but the second one is certainly the immolation scene from _Götterdämmerung_. Probably nowhere in the _Ring_ does Wagner use his leitmotifs with greater skill and mastery than in its very ending.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Depends on the composer, the Last act from Verdi's : Don Carlo / Otello last act /Traviata last act.
> "Mad scene " from Luicia di Lammermoor ( Donizetti) and many more.
> Out of this world


Thanks. I shouldn't have spoken so soon. The end of Tristan shook me to the bone, but I must admit I didn't hear anything else from the opera leading up to it. And as you imply, my operatic knowledge is extremely spotty at best. Give me a chance to wrap my head around Wagner first, and then I will move onto Verdi and the bel canto guys. But I am making progress with opera in general; I just listened to all of Shostakovich's Lady Macbeth last week. I'll listen to a full opera maybe once every 6 months.


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Cage*: Sonatas & Interludes. Boris Berman.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Thanks. I shouldn't have spoken so soon. The end of Tristan shook me to the bone, but I must admit I didn't hear anything else from the opera leading up to it. And as you imply, my operatic knowledge is extremely spotty at best. Give me a chance to wrap my head around Wagner first, and then I will move onto Verdi and the bel canto guys. But I am making progress with opera in general; I just listened to all of Shostakovich's Lady Macbeth last week. I'll listen to a full opera maybe once every 6 months.


It was just a general question, I remember you asking about Le Nozze Di Figaro.
Was no pun intended, honestly.


----------



## Rogerx

annaw said:


> Wagner was another master of writing great endings. _Parsifal_ is amazing but the second one is certainly the immolation scene from _Götterdämmerung_. Probably nowhere in the _Ring_ does Wagner use his leitmotifs with greater skill and mastery than in its very ending.


I never said I don't like Wagner, it's great but, as I said, so many composers before him.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> It was just a general question, I remember you asking about Le Nozze Di Figaro.
> Was no pun intended, honestly.


I ended up getting Le Nozze on CD a few months ago, but it was a used copy and didn't come with the book, so I still haven't heard it yet.


----------



## annaw

Rogerx said:


> I never said I don't like Wagner, it's great but, as I said, so many composers before him.


Oh, sorry, I might have expressed myself in a wrong way ! I certainly didn't want to say that you don't like Wagner but just pointed out a couple more suggestions of great endings.


----------



## Duncan

One of my own - the pride of Repentigny, Québec - Karina Gauvin -

"Karina Gauvin is a Canadian soprano who has made several recordings and is especially recognised for her interpretation of Baroque music. Opera News stated that, "Gauvin knows how to rivet an audience in opera and concert."

"She has been a queen of Baroque opera for years. Her personality is big enough to dominate her elaborate wigs and costumes, and her soprano voice is like a clear, refreshing and inexhaustible spring that darts and sparkles around any ornamental obstacle in its way."

Gauvin made her professional opera debut with the Glimmerglass Opera. She won First Prize at the CBC Radio National Competition, and the Lieder Prize and the Public's Prize at the 's-Hertogenbosch International Vocal Competition (Holland, 1994). Other awards include the Virginia Parker Prize (Canada Council) and the Maggie Teyte Memorial Prize in London.

She has sung in concerts with the Chicago Symphony, Les Violons du Roy, Los Angeles Philharmonic, Minnesota Orchestra, Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Orchestre Symphonique de Québec, Philadelphia Orchestra, Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra and Toronto Symphony Orchestra among others."









*Nuits blanches: Opera Arias at the Russian Court of the 18th Century*

*Karina Gauvin (soprano)

Pacific Baroque Orchestra, Alexander Weimann*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kRoaECdAwijbStcPCoyw-cXgeaIC1QMV0

"Nuits blanches (White Nights) is a much anticipated new recording by soprano Karina Gauvin, who stylishly animates the opera heroines of the 18th century Russian court. Musical life during the reign of Tsar Peter the Great was a rich blend of diverse styles and influences originating from all over Europe. Karina is supported by the Pacific Baroque Orchestra.

Tsar Peter the Great was known for his love of music, a tradition that was carried on by his successors, the Empresses Anne, Elizabeth, and Catherine II, who cultivated cosmopolitan tastes for all kinds of music, including opera.

Karina Gauvin sings arias from rarely heard operas by Russian composers such as Dmitri Stepanovich Bortniansky (Alcide) and Maxim Sozontovich Berezovsky (Demofoonte), and German composer Christoph Willibald Gluck (Armide). Karina Gauvin's recordings include her solo CDs on the ATMA Classique label as well as contributions to more than 50 other discs, and have won numerous prizes including a Chamber Music America Award for F te Galante with pianist Marc-Andr Hamelin, a JUNO and a F lix for Prima donna, and several Opus prizes and three Grammy nominations."

*Works*

Berezovsky: Aria of Timante "Misero Pargoletto" from "Il Demofonte"
Berezovsky: Mentre il cor (from Demofonte)
Bortnyansky: Dei clementi (from Alcide)
Bortnyansky: In qual mar (from Alcide)
Bortnyansky: Le Faucon: Overture
Bortnyansky: Mi sorprende (from Alcide)
Bortnyansky: Ne me parlez point (from Le faucon)
Dall'Oglio: Sinfonia Cossaca
Fomin: Les cochers au relais: Overture
Gluck: Ah! Si la liberté me doit être ravie (from Armide)
Gluck: Enfin, il est en ma puissance (from Armide)
Gluck: Gratioso (from Armide)
Gluck: Le perfide Renaud me fuit (from Armide)
Gluck: Oh ciel, quelle horrible menace (from Armide)


----------



## flamencosketches

Decided to give Mahler a rest for today...










*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.6 in A major. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

I have the box set (on Warner) but I really love the original artwork for this cycle. Mahler may have been the one to say that a symphony must be like the world, but his predecessor Bruckner sure was able, at his best, to capture that planetary scope with his music as well. Anyway, I've never heard this symphony. It sounds to my ears a little more complicated than its predecessors.


----------



## Rogerx

Bella Napoli- Oboe Concertos

Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Ensemble Berlin

Bellini: Oboe Concerto in E flat major
Cimarosa: Oboe Concerto in B flat
Donizetti: Andante for oboe and strings
Hasse, J A: Oboe Concerto in G
Pasculli: "Ricordo di Napoli" for oboe and strings
Scarlatti, D: Oboe Concerto in D minor


----------



## Duncan

*Note: this post is a repeat which originally appeared in the following thread - *

Stanisław Skrowaczewski Discussion Thread









*Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: 90th Birthday Collection*

*Link to complete label-authorized 28 CD Box Set (145 selections in total) -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mvGd9_xrL8ZPLPXto0HGFYj85gkNl6Yaw

*Works*

Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, BB 123, Sz.116
Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1-9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'
Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17
Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17: Love Scene
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14
Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1-4
Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Bruckner: Overture in G minor
Bruckner: String Quintet in F major
Bruckner: Symphonies 1-9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 in D minor 'Wagner Symphony'
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 in A major
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor
Bruckner: Symphony No. 00 in F minor 'Study Symphony'
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 in D minor 'Nullte'
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1-4
Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120
Skrowaczewski: Fantasie per flauto ed orchestra 'Il Piffero della Notte'
Skrowaczewski: Music at Night
Skrowaczewski: Symphony

*This is a link for the complete track listing by CD -*

https://www.discogs.com/Stanisł...elease/9878171

It takes a fair bit of doing to try to figure out exactly where the hell you're at when accessing the videos on YouTube and then trying to coordinate them with the track listing but you'll get the hang of it... eventually... maybe not today... maybe not tomorrow... or even the day after that... possibly some time late next week... but be patient, eh? - It's worth the time and effort...


----------



## The3Bs

Continuing the Rautavaara discovery

Einojuhani Rautavaara ‎- Symphony No. 8 'The Journey' - Violin Concerto









Jaakko Kuusisto, Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

On my second spin already!!! The violin concerto is a surprise... at times moody, tranquil, and then it wakes up to stir emotions. The Symphony, I am still trying to ascertain what type of voyage/journey....


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD 18


----------



## Joachim Raff

WOW! If you get a chance have a listen. Period instruments make a considerable difference. Like it or loathe it, just hear it first.


----------



## Rogerx

Alfvén: Symphony No. 4 & En skärgårdssägen

Christina Högman (soprano), Claes-Håkan Ahnsjö (tenor)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Alfvén: Symphony No. 2 & Swedish Rhapsody No. 1

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133977


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, op. 24 "Spring"

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

1974 and 1976, remastered 2006


----------



## Vasks

*Meyerbeer - Overture to "L'Africaine" (Jurowski/cpo)
R. Wagner - Isoldes Liebestod from "T & I" (Karajan/DG)
Zemlinsky - String Quartet #1 (LaSalle Qrt/Brilliant)
R. Strauss - Symphonic Fantasie from "Die Frau ohne Schatten" (Mehta/Sony)*


----------



## sbmonty

Listening as part of the weekly string quartet thread.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 133974
> 
> 
> WOW! If you get a chance have a listen. Period instruments make a considerable difference. Like it or loathe it, just hear it first.


I'm listening to the Ravel on Spotify.


----------



## The3Bs

A nice first Vol 1 to the complete Scriabin Piano sonatas

Scriabin ‎- Piano Sonatas Vol. 1









Bernd Glemser
Piano sonatas 
Sonata No. 2 In G Sharp Minor, Op. 19
Sonata No. 5, Op. 53
Sonata No. 6, Op. 62
Sonata No. 7, Op. 64 (White Mass)
Sonata No. 9, Op. 68 (Black Mass) 
Fantasy In B Minor, Op. 28

Are there better individual recordings of each sonata? Maybe so.. but this recording is expertly engineered and very well played ... a very good intro into Scriabin's sound world. Only in the Fantasy left me wanting definitely more...


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Französische Suiten


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Images for orchestra, L. 122/Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria/ Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

etc

London Symphony Orchestra- Pierre Monteux.


----------



## Jacck

*Elisabeth Jacquet de la Guerre - Pièces pour clavecin*
Blandine Verlet


----------



## Malx

Vladimir Horowitz - The Last Recording.
Featuring works by Haydn, Chopin & Liszt.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 133981


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Fidelio
Highlights

Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra
Otto Klemperer

1962, remastered 2000, reissued 2011


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

For all Bach lovers,enjoy !

Note the wonderful contribution by Maria Keohane


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:



















Currently:


----------



## Helgi

Jussi Björling for me at the moment:


----------



## Helgi

flamencosketches said:


> Decided to give Mahler a rest for today...
> 
> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.6 in A major. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> I have the box set (on Warner) but I really love the original artwork for this cycle. Mahler may have been the one to say that a symphony must be like the world, but his predecessor Bruckner sure was able, at his best, to capture that planetary scope with his music as well. Anyway, I've never heard this symphony. It sounds to my ears a little more complicated than its predecessors.


The RCO had Bruckner No. 6 streaming today on Facebook, with Bernard Haitink: https://www.facebook.com/Concertgebouworkest/


----------



## Guest

This is a very interesting new release. Most of the works are transcribed from various Beethoven String Quartets plus the 4th movement from Mozart's Clarinet Quintet transcribed by LvB. I miss some of the expressive qualities of the strings (and clarinet), but these arrangements work in their own right. She plays them beautifully. (I also have her complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas on SACD--a great set.)


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms 
Symphony no.3 in F major 









Kurt Sanderling 
Staatskapelle Dresden *


----------



## The3Bs

Fugal said:


> This is a very interesting new release. Most of the works are transcribed from various Beethoven String Quartets plus the 4th movement from Mozart's Clarinet Quintet transcribed by LvB. I miss some of the expressive qualities of the strings (and clarinet), but these arrangements work in their own right. She plays them beautifully. (I also have her complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas on SACD--a great set.)


Thank you... I will add this to my shopping list...


----------



## The3Bs

Exploration at the end of the week's work

José Vianna da Motta ‎- Música Para Piano









Sequeira Costa

Sonata Em D Maior (1885)
Cenas Portuguesas, Op. 9
Ballada, Op. 16
Cenas Portuguesas, Op. 18
Barcarola, Op. 1, No. 1
Barcarola, Op. 1, No. 2
Adeus, Minha Terra Op. 15, No. 2

The Sonata is the hardest to get into...even though the middle Adagio is very nice indeed. The rest is very charming and and does indeed remind me of my home country's old popular songs...


----------



## eljr




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Franz Schubert: Piano Sonata A minor, D. 845
Seymour Lipkin


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Svatební košile (The Spectre's Bride)
Livia Aghova, Joseef Protschka, Ivan Kusnjer,
Prager Kammerchor, 
Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg Orchestra & Gerd Albrecht


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Bernstein with the New York Philharmonic

Furtwangler with the Berlin Philharmonic, June 1943, on Music & Arts. Furtwangler is blowing me away.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000158z


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johann Nepomuk Hummel - various works part one of three for this evening.

String Quartets nos.1-3 op.30 (1804-08):










_Te Deum_ in D WoO16 (1806):
_Missa Solemnis_ in C WoO12 (1806):










Sonata for viola and piano in E-flat op.5 no.3, arr. for violin and piano (orig. c. 1798):
Sonata no.3 for violin and piano in D op.50 (bet. 1810 and 1815):
_Nocturne, Theme and Variations_ for piano duet op.99, arr. for violin and piano (orig. c. 1822):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Furtwangler with the Berlin Phil. in 1943.


----------



## Marc

Marc said:


> Listening to music that somehow fits perfectly during this particular spring evening sunset: this disc provides joy after a sunny day, but also melancholy because of the lockdown situation.
> 17th century chamber music of Antonio Bertali Valoroso (1605-1669), with an important part for the viola da gamba.
> 
> I like the alternating use of organ, harpsichord and lute to play the continuo parts.
> 
> Performed by the Ricercar Consort, with Philippe Pierlot.
> 
> [...]


Listening to another piece that's very well suited for a spring sunset :
Isaac Albéniz, _Azulejos_.
Performed by Martin Jones, piano.

From this 4-cd boxset (Nimbus):










Refined playing, but the recording sound could be better imho. Too muffled, the piano doesn't really sparkle.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Robert Simpson* - Trio For Violin Cello & Piano
The Lowbury Piano Trio. _Hyperion _

I have been a devoted fan of Bob Simpson's music from when I first heard his symphonic works around 1988 (I didn't start searching out beyond _core _classical music until around that time). He is firmly in my top ten of all time greatest composers.

There is an ineffable 'rightness' about his music, both in terms of the cerebral and visceral.


----------



## Rambler

*Debussy: Suite bergamasque; Pour le piano; Estampes; Images (oubiiees)* Zoltan Kocsis on Philips








An excellent account of Debussy piano works. The works here are fairly accessible (as compared to some of his later piano works) so this set would make an excellent introduction to Debussy's piano works - works I find endlessly fascinating.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4
*


----------



## Joe B

Janos Kovacs leading the Budapest Symphony Orchestra with Hong-Mei Xiao (viola):


----------



## Rambler

*The Delius Collection - Volume 1* on Unicorn Kanchana 







Here we have: 
- Dance Rhapsodies
- Song of the High Hills
- Piano Preludes 
- Polka 
- Fantastic Dance

Delius is perhaps a marmite composer - you either love this music or hate it. I think you have to listen to this music on its own terms - and rather relax into it. It may lack a certain sense of direction, but it is very emotive of mood.

I particularly admire the 'Song of the High Hills' here in conjuring up a heightened ecstatic atmosphere.


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn - Violinsonaten - Shlomo Mintz


----------



## pmsummer

DIMINUITO
*16th century madrigals, chansons, and instrumentals re-imagined*
_Rolf Lislevand_ - lutes, vihela da mano, and direction
Anna Maria Friman - voice
Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
Giovanna Pessi - triple harp
Michael Behringer - clavichord, organ
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa
Thor Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente, vihela da mano, lutes
David Mayoral - percussion​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Jacck

*Helmut Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern*
Lothar Zagrosek, Staatsoper Stuttgart


----------



## Malx

Prokofiev, Highlights from Romeo & Juliet Op 64 - Kirov Orchestra, Valery Gergiev.


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> Franz Schubert: Piano Sonata A minor, D. 845
> Seymour Lipkin
> 
> View attachment 133988


.... and how does his Schubert sound? 
Never heard of this pianist... need to look into this...


----------



## Dimace

A very nice *Parsifal *from my beloved *Marek,* with some very good singers and a magnificent Chor of which some members are good - old friends. (4XSACD in a luxurious set) Suggested with a lot of love.


----------



## The3Bs

13hm13 said:


> Mendelssohn - Violinsonaten - Shlomo Mintz
> 
> View attachment 133995


This brings old memories back....
I had moved to the UK and it was one of my first CD purchases on the nice classical section at the HMV shop in Oxford...and of course the music is first rate...


----------



## The3Bs

Rome sightseeing with Toscanini

Respighi - Pines Of Rome - Fountains Of Rome - Roman Festivals








Arturo Toscanini, NBC Symphony Orchestra ‎

Brilliant, expressive, intense..even the Walking Dead would stop at Pines Near A Catacomb...even through the somewhat constrained sound...


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle* Anne Sofie Von Otter & John Tomlinson with the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Bernard Haitink on EMI







Surely one of the greatest short operas, with just two singers and offstage voices. It's rather a different beast to a standard opera, with the orchestra playing such a central role. Orchestration at it's most evocative.


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos:


----------



## Marc

With me headphones on, don't wanna bovver me neighbours: Mahler 6, Berliner Phil, Bernard Haitink.
A great performance! I slightly prefer this 1990 issue to his 'young' Amsterdam recording, it's got more bite.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphony #6
Pierre Monteux & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> *Robert Simpson* - Trio For Violin Cello & Piano
> The Lowbury Piano Trio. _Hyperion _
> 
> I have been a devoted fan of Bob Simpson's music from when I first heard his symphonic works around 1988 (I didn't start searching out beyond _core _classical music until around that time). He is firmly in my top ten of all time greatest composers.
> 
> There is an ineffable 'rightness' about his music, both in terms of the cerebral and visceral.


Without doubt the Robert Simpson releases were jewels in Hyperion's glittering crown. It was a pity they couldn't record everything by him seeing they got so far but we have a lot to thank Hyperion for - there would be very little available otherwise.


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorák 
Piano Quartet no.2 inE flat major, op.87

Johannes Brahms
Cello Sonata in D major, op.78








Emanuel Ax 
Yo-Yo Ma
Isaac Stern (op.87)
Jaime Laredo (op.87)*

earlier in the day for the string quartet thread

_*Elliott Carter
String Quartet no.3








Juilliard Quartet *_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.9 in D major. Bernard Haitink, Berlin Philharmonic.

On the BPO Digital Concert Hall. Wow, I think I can see why Haitink is called one of the great conductors of this symphony.

Random thought: It's amazing how much Mahler's conception of symphonic development changed when comparing the first movement of this symphony to the first movement of Mahler 1. This one is like an organic, slowly evolving, perfectly cohesive whole, whereas Mahler 1/I is a little more episodic.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/51077


----------



## pmsummer

LES ROIS DE VERSAILLES
*Germain Pinel - Robert de Visée*
Miguel Yisrael - lute
_
Brilliant_


----------



## DaddyGeorge

The3Bs said:


> .... and how does his Schubert sound?
> Never heard of this pianist... need to look into this...


I must admit, I'm not very excited. So far I've only heard the Sonata D. 845, but I expected more. Lipkin seems to be rather a lyrical pianist, which itself doesn't matter (if we talk about Schubert). In the Sonata everything is as it should be, but the overall impression is somewhat bland (I want to avoid the word "boring"). The music goes on nicely - soft touch and pleasant piano tone, but sort of nothing happens. Virtually no (more noticeable) rubato and overall very few contrasts in tempo or dynamics. The sonata is losing suspense and the beautiful melodic passages then don't excel as they deserve. I love Schubert, so I've heard this sonata with several pianists (Goode, Pires, Brendel, Lewis, Zacharias, Pollini, Cassard, *Plage*) and Lipkin doesn't reach such a level. I don't want to make hasty conclusions, it's still only the first impression...


----------



## Marc

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.9 in D major. Bernard Haitink, Berlin Philharmonic.
> 
> On the BPO Digital Concert Hall. Wow, I think I can see why Haitink is called one of the great conductors of this symphony.
> 
> Random thought: It's amazing how much Mahler's conception of symphonic development changed when comparing the first movement of this symphony to the first movement of Mahler 1. This one is like an organic, slowly evolving, perfectly cohesive whole, whereas Mahler 1/I is a little more episodic.
> 
> https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/51077


I do understand your POV. But, on the other hand, take a look the first movement of his 2nd symphony. That's already a very cohesive and solid movement to start a symphony with. Maybe the first movement of No. 1 was more meant as "waking up and hearing all kinds of tunes from Mother Nature...". Well, just a guess.


----------



## Marc

The3Bs said:


> .... and how does his Schubert sound?
> Never heard of this pianist... need to look into this...


Lipkin got himself some internet fame when he offered Beethoven's 32 piano sonatas in mp3-format, on a CD_ROM, way back in 2003 or 2004, including a pdf-file with all the musical scores. At that time, for the still traditional classical music world/bizniz, that was rather revolutionairy.
Here's an old review of that:
https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-10920/


----------



## flamencosketches

Marc said:


> I do understand your POV. But, on the other hand, take a look the first movement of his 2nd symphony. That's already a very cohesive and solid movement to start a symphony with. Maybe the first movement of No. 1 was more meant as "waking up and hearing all kinds of tunes from Mother Nature...". Well, just a guess.


I don't know if I'm articulating myself correctly. Mahler 2/I is solid and cohesive indeed, but Mahler 9/I, by comparison, sounds more like a Sibelius symphony. All the themes flow and morph into one another, using a very weird, organic type of development. It takes us on a journey, but we never seem to veer too far from where we've begun. Mahler 2/I and 9/I are nothing like each other by that respect; Mahler 2/I strikes me as much more dramatic, like a movement out of Beethoven. On the other hand, I think you're right that 1/I might be an outlier in that respect, and I think your description of it is quite fitting.


----------



## pmsummer

BYRD - PÄRT
*William Byrd
Arvo Pärt*
Calefax Reed Quintet
w/Kai Wessel - alto
_
MDG_


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Concerto for Flute & Harp, K. 299
Jaime Martín, Bryn Lewis
Sir Neville Marriner & Orquestra de Cadaqués


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Earlier today:

*Beethoven - Piano Sonatas No. 30, 31, and 32*, performed by Mitsuko Uchida, Edwin Fischer, and Ivo Pogorelich respectively

Any morning spent listening to late Beethoven is a morning well spent. This was to finish my two-week project of listening to all 30 sonatas (and two sonatinas...yes, I have strong feelings about this!) chronologically, with a different pianist for each sonata. It's been very illuminating. And today, I remembered just how profound an experience it is to hear these three last sonatas straight through as a cohesive whole. This is truly music that reaches for the heavens.

And the highlight of the afternoon...

*Berg - Violin Concerto*
Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), James Levine/Chicago Symphony Orchestra

I listened to this after Carter's 3rd quartet, so it sounded like Schubert in comparison. But this is a concerto that I had never really understood, and today it struck me just how beautiful and luxuriously lyrical it is. A masterpiece of classical music, really; not just atonal music.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Czerny: Piano Sonata #9
Martin Jones


----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIE
_A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident_
*Estampies Royales*, Manuscrit du Roi, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310
Ensemble Nu:n
_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn - The Piano Trios

The Florestan Trio


----------



## Joe B

Jan Lukaszewski leading the Polish Chamber Choir in choral music by Pawel Lukaszewski:









*Motette
Adoramus Te, Christe
Pater Noster
Psalmus 120
Beatus Vir, Sanctus Adalbertus
Nunc Dimittis
Beatus Vir, Sanctus Martinus
Psalmus 129
Ave Maria
Ave Maris Stella
Regina Caeli
Alleluia
Juzem Dosc Pracowal
Chrystus Pan Jest Moj Zywot
Sniertelny Mlot W Psiersi Bzije
Przez Cysccowe Upalenia
Zmarly Cloziece
Adventgebet*


----------



## Joe B

TRONDHEIMSOLISTENE:









Benjamin Britten: *Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge for String Orchestra* 
Ralph Vaughan Williams: *Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Schumann: Quintets

Quartetto della Scala (string quartet), Silvia Chiesa (cello), Maurizio Baglini (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Carissimi: Eight Motets

Consortium Carissimi, Garrick Comeaux

Carissimi: Audivi vocem
Carissimi: Christus factus est
Carissimi: Dixit Dominus
Carissimi: Hodie Salvator Mundi
Carissimi: Silentium tenebant
Carissimi: Sustinuimus in pacem
Carissimi: Timete Dominum
Carissimi: Usquequo peccatores


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin sonatas , disc 3

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 30/ Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 2 in E major, Op. 31

Schubert Ensemble.


----------



## Malx

Edvard Grieg, Concerto for Piano & Orchestra Op 16 - Murray Perahia, Bavarian RSO, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Merl

A disc I always enjoy for the lovely Symphony 4.


----------



## Jacck

*Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride *
Marc Minkowski, Les Musiciens du Louvre


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Faust

Eugene Conley (Faust), Cesare Siepi (Méphistophélès), Eleanor Steber (Marguerite), Frank Guarrera (Valentin), Margaret Roggero (Siébel), Thelma Votipka (Marthe) & Lawrence Davidson (Wagner)

Metropolitan Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Fausto Cleva

Old fashion L.P


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One of Callas's greatest studio sets and also one of Karajan's greatest opera recordings. Di Stefano is a little overparted, but sings with is own unique brand of _slancio_ and there are strong contrubutions from Panerai, Barbieri and Zaccaria, but the stars of the recording are Callas and Karajan. Though the very top of the voice occasionally turns strident, the dark tinta of Callas's timbre is exactly right for the role, and she sings with her customary musicality and attention to detail. Karajan conducts one of his best performances, rhythms superbly sprung yet lyrically expansive in Leonora's solos.

A more detailed review on my blog


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johann Nepomuk Hummel - various works part two of three this morning. It's unpleasant outdoors today but I had to get some air earlier after being stuck inside for most of the week. Now I'm back inside I find that Hummel is one of those composers who can be relied upon to raise my spirits.

Piano Trio no.2 in E-flat op.12 (c. 1804):
Piano Trio no.4 in G op.35 (c. 1811):
Piano Trio no.5 in G op.65 (c. 1814):
Piano Trio no.8 in E-flat op.96 (c. 1822):








***

(*** same recording but on Philips _Vituoso_ budget outlet with different sleeve art)

Piano Quintet in E-flat minor op.87 (1802):
Septet no.1 in D-minor for piano, flute, oboe, horn, viola, cello and bass op.74 (c. 1815):










Piano Concerto no.2 in A-minor op.85 (1816):
Piano Concerto no.3 in B-minor op.89 (1819):


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bach: The Art of Fugue
Kenneth Gilbert


----------



## Shosty

William Alwyn - Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5, Lyra Angelica (Harp Concerto)
Suzanne Willison (Harp)
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bach - WTC book 1 - Kimiko Ishizaka


----------



## Malx

Frederic Rzewski, The People United Will Never be Defeated - Igor Levit.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Furtwangler: Symphony #3
George Alexander Albrecht & Staatskapelle Weimar


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Cello Concerto & Strauss: Don Quixote

Zuill Bailey (cello), North Carolina Symphony, Grant Llewellyn


----------



## Malx

This has turned into a piano based listening session this morning now playing:

Liszt, Piano Sonata in B minor - Paul Lewis.


----------



## Joe B

Mark Shepherd leading Schola Cantorum of Oxford in choral music by Nicholas Maw:


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h92j


----------



## Malx

Claude Debussy - Alain Planes.

Programme is CD 1 of this two CD set which I have as CD 4 of the box of the complete piano works.


----------



## eljr




----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.9 in D major. Bernard Haitink, Berlin Philharmonic.
> 
> On the BPO Digital Concert Hall. Wow, I think I can see why Haitink is called one of the great conductors of this symphony.
> 
> Random thought: It's amazing how much Mahler's conception of symphonic development changed when comparing the first movement of this symphony to the first movement of Mahler 1. This one is like an organic, slowly evolving, perfectly cohesive whole, whereas Mahler 1/I is a little more episodic.
> 
> https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/51077


The Digital concert Hall is a treasure trove...


----------



## Rogerx

Suppe: Missa Dalmatica

Roman Sadnik (tenor), Martin Achrainer (baritone), Bernhard Spingler (bass baritone), Martin Ranalter (organ)

Concentus Choir Brunech, Adriano Martinolli d'Arcy.


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> I must admit, I'm not very excited. So far I've only heard the Sonata D. 845, but I expected more. Lipkin seems to be rather a lyrical pianist, which itself doesn't matter (if we talk about Schubert). In the Sonata everything is as it should be, but the overall impression is somewhat bland (I want to avoid the word "boring"). The music goes on nicely - soft touch and pleasant piano tone, but sort of nothing happens. Virtually no (more noticeable) rubato and overall very few contrasts in tempo or dynamics. The sonata is losing suspense and the beautiful melodic passages then don't excel as they deserve. I love Schubert, so I've heard this sonata with several pianists (Goode, Pires, Brendel, Lewis, Zacharias, Pollini, Cassard, *Plage*) and Lipkin doesn't reach such a level. I don't want to make hasty conclusions, it's still only the first impression...


Thank you for the feedback... 
I will give him try via Spotify.. but comparing with the list of other piannists is a tough ask...

I am always open to try new Schubert interpreter that I have not heard... and will also give a try to Vladimir Feltsman..


----------



## The3Bs

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Earlier today:
> 
> *Beethoven - Piano Sonatas No. 30, 31, and 32*, performed by Mitsuko Uchida, Edwin Fischer, and Ivo Pogorelich respectively
> 
> Any morning spent listening to late Beethoven is a morning well spent. This was to finish my two-week project of listening to all 30 sonatas (and two sonatinas...yes, I have strong feelings about this!) chronologically, with a different pianist for each sonata. It's been very illuminating. And today, I remembered just how profound an experience it is to hear these three last sonatas straight through as a cohesive whole. This is truly music that reaches for the heavens.
> 
> And the highlight of the afternoon...
> 
> *Berg - Violin Concerto*
> Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), James Levine/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> I listened to this after Carter's 3rd quartet, so it sounded like Schubert in comparison. But this is a concerto that I had never really understood, and today it struck me just how beautiful and luxuriously lyrical it is. A masterpiece of classical music, really; not just atonal music.


That is a Project!!!

Maybe you could start a new thread just on the late Beethoven and share your impressions on Uchida, Fischer and Pogorelich. I admit that of the 3 I only now Fischer's interpretations ... and they are very good.. they sit next to Gilels, Richter, Annie Fischer to name just a few...


----------



## Dimace

DaddyGeorge said:


> I must admit, I'm not very excited. So far I've only heard the Sonata D. 845, but I expected more. *Lipkin seems to be rather a lyrical pianist, which itself doesn't matter *(if we talk about Schubert). In the Sonata everything is as it should be, but the overall impression is somewhat bland (I want to avoid the word "boring"). The music goes on nicely - soft touch and pleasant piano tone, but sort of nothing happens. *Virtually no (more noticeable) rubato and overall very few contrasts in tempo or dynamics.* The sonata is losing suspense and the beautiful melodic passages then don't excel as they deserve. I love Schubert, so I've heard this sonata with several pianists (Goode, Pires, Brendel, Lewis, Zacharias, Pollini, Cassard, *Plage*) and Lipkin doesn't reach such a level. I don't want to make hasty conclusions, it's still only the first impression...


Many - many thanks for this post. You are writing something I was living my entire life with the ''monster'' sonatas of Beethoven and Shubert. I call it ''general absence of classical accuracy'' and it can't be easily heal. In such works, where every note, every dynamic, every piece of musical symbolism are inevitable, you really need detail and exact score reading and less virtuosity or freedom. I have seen the same problem with the Valentina and some other very good pianists:Nice Liszt and Chopin and after something like ''let us play the big sonatas guys just to have to say that we have played them''. And the best: As with the Bach, many listeners (and I) love this ''something like XX'' performances. They are easier for our ears. But what we are finding nice and what is correct are two VERY different things.


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Earlier today:
> 
> *Beethoven - Piano Sonatas No. 30, 31, and 32*, performed by Mitsuko Uchida, Edwin Fischer, and Ivo Pogorelich respectively
> 
> Any morning spent listening to late Beethoven is a morning well spent. This was to finish my two-week project of listening to all 30 sonatas (and two sonatinas...yes, I have strong feelings about this!) chronologically, with a different pianist for each sonata. It's been very illuminating. And today, I remembered just how profound an experience it is to hear these three last sonatas straight through as a cohesive whole. This is truly music that reaches for the heavens.
> 
> And the highlight of the afternoon...
> 
> *Berg - Violin Concerto*
> Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), James Levine/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> I listened to this after Carter's 3rd quartet, so it sounded like Schubert in comparison. But this is a concerto that I had never really understood, and today it struck me just how beautiful and luxuriously lyrical it is. A masterpiece of classical music, really; not just atonal music.


Good! So happy to hear the Berg VC has clicked with you. I knew it would! 

I ought to undertake a similar exercise with the Beethoven sonatas. That sounds quite engaging.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Guillaume de Machaut*: Chansons, etc. Orlando Consort.

Somehow ended up hearing just about the entire CD. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Shosty

Jean Sibelius - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 5
Leif Segerstam, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra

Two of my favorite Sibelius symphonies, and what a performance!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Elliott Carter*: String Quartet No.3. Pacifica Quartet

Music to my ears following the Machaut. :lol: Earlier Medieval music makes sense to me, but Machaut and the Ars Nova can puzzling at times depending on the recording. Carter and his late-century high-Modern idiom is something I'm a lot more at home with. (When did that happen?)

Anyway, this is the recording I've been listening to all week, but as I've just gotten the Juilliard SQ Carter cycle, I will finally be listening to that recording later to compare the two. I know at least one participant in our Weekly Quartet thread has said that he thinks the Juilliards make a lot more sense out of the music. We'll see-I think the Pacificas are excellent here!

In any case I have found a lot of love for this quartet over the past week.


----------



## Rogerx

Bischoff, H: Symphony No. 1 Op. 16 in E major

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## The3Bs

Late night with Hélène Grimaud (1)

Hélène Grimaud Bach









Johann Sebastian Bach:
Prélude Et Fugue No. 2 In C Minor Bwv 847 From The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1
Prélude et fugue No 4 in C sharp minor BWV 849 from The Well-Temprered Clavier , Book 1
Concerto For Piano No. 1 In D Minor Bwv 1052
Prélude Et Fugue No. 6 In D Minor Bwv 875 From The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 2
Chaconne In D Minor (Transcribed ForPpiano By Ferruccio Busoni)
Prélude Et Fugue No. 20 In A Minor Bwv 889 From The Well-Tempered Clavier , Book 2 
Prelude And Fugue In A Minor From Bwv 543 For Organ (Transcribed For Piano By Franz Liszt)
Prélude Et Fugue No. 9 In Emajor Bwv 878 , From The Well-Tempered Clavier , Book 2 
Prelude in E major from Violin Partita No. 3 BWV 1006

First rate DG sound engineering. In some places she goes for fireworks... in others for too much rubatto.. In the Bach's Preludes and Fugues she shows us a very personal view..full of verve and articulation...


----------



## Joe B

Bryden Thomson leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Bohuslav Martinu's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## The3Bs

Late night with Hélène Grimaud (2)

Hélène Grimaud ‎- Water









Concept album to end the night listening... sometimes I love how she plays ... sometimes it frustrates me....


----------



## eljr




----------



## The3Bs

Morning start:

Rachmaninoff/Prokofieff: Klavierkonzerte Nr. 2









Denis Matsuev 
Mariinsky Orchestra
Valery Gergiev

Wonderful Rachmaninoff 2 and the Prokofiev was a surprise ... I had always found difficult to get into this piano concerto... but this performance made it click for me...

Of course it would be unfair not to mention the stellar contribution of Orchestra and Maestro Gergiev... (with good sound to boot)


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD19


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

The3Bs said:


> That is a Project!!!
> 
> Maybe you could start a new thread just on the late Beethoven and share your impressions on Uchida, Fischer and Pogorelich. I admit that of the 3 I only now Fischer's interpretations ... and they are very good.. they sit next to Gilels, Richter, Annie Fischer to name just a few...


I think I'll share some of my thoughts on one of the Beethoven sonata threads in the Recorded Music subforum. Those three pianists you list are my top three as well. I have a tough time with older performances like Schnabel and E. Fischer (not because of the sound quality, but because the playing style is so different).


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.10 in F-sharp major. Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic

I've always had problems with Mahler's 10th, but I keep returning to it to see if my opinion will change. I find it difficult to follow the dramatic arc of this music that we usually see in Mahler's other symphonies. There are enjoyable moments, but it seems much more episodic and unstructured than anything else we know of Mahler. There are folks who swear by that it's finished in all but a bit of orchestration, so I will take their word for it and just say that the problem is with me.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Ravel

Joseph Moog (piano)

Debussy: Etude retrouvée
Debussy: Études pour piano (12)
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit

BBC Music Magazine March 2019

Moog decides to pair Debussy's tricky Études with that other keyboard Everest, Ravel's Gaspard de la nuit. He meets all the technical challenges, and it's an interesting listen.

Gramophone Magazine February 2019

Moog's remarkable keyboard prowess and great gift for colouristic refinement certainly lend themselves to this repertoire, notwithstanding strong catalogue competition…He imbues Ravel's 'Ondine' with marvellous textural control throughout, even when playing full-out at the climax…'Scarbo' is the prize here. Moog's effortless mastery may not tap into the dark or demonic currents served up by Ivo Pogorelich or Benjamin Grosvenor, yet his nimble, playful and scintillating reading is on the highest level.

International Piano March 2019

Ravel's Gaspard is a fine performance, 'Le Gibet' impeccably voiced and the gestural aspects of 'Scarbo' beautifully realised. Excellent notes by Jeremy Nicholas complete a worthwhile release.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hgrr


----------



## Joachim Raff

Super performances from the New Zealanders. Meyerbeer has some pleasant surprises for anyone new to his music.


----------



## Shosty

Xaver Scharwenka - Piano Concerto No. 4 in F minor Op. 82
Emil von Sauer - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor

Stephen Hough, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

1996 Gramophone record of the year


----------



## The3Bs

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I think I'll share some of my thoughts on one of the Beethoven sonata threads in the Recorded Music subforum. Those three pianists you list are my top three as well. I have a tough time with older performances like Schnabel and E. Fischer (not because of the sound quality, but because the playing style is so different).


Look forward to your thoughts and maybe to share my 2 cents at some time... from a music lover and not a music erudite...


----------



## Bourdon

*His Majesty's Harper*


----------



## eljr

all new releases this morning!


----------



## The3Bs

Early afternoon spectacular

Rimsky-Korsakov‎- Scheherezade / Russian Easter Overture









Glenn Dicterow (Vn)
New York Philharmonic
Yuri Temirkanov

Great recording.. an almost HiFi spectacular in the same vein of the old RCA Living Stereo releases... Maybe a touch brilliant in some places... but we get the New York Philharmonic in great form and conducted with a Slavic verve by Temirkanov.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.10 in F-sharp major. Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> I've always had problems with Mahler's 10th, but I keep returning to it to see if my opinion will change. I find it difficult to follow the dramatic arc of this music that we usually see in Mahler's other symphonies. There are enjoyable moments, but it seems much more episodic and unstructured than anything else we know of Mahler. There are folks who swear by that it's finished in all but a bit of orchestration, so I will take their word for it and just say that the problem is with me.


OK, I liked it a little bit more this time. The inner movements are still kind of befuddling (except for the Purgatorio, which I think harkens back to some of his Wunderhorn settings) and I don't fully understand the dramatic arc of the first movement. But the finale is beautifully expansive and dramatic, if a little episodic. I'll be returning to this recording again quite soon.


----------



## Vasks

_Two Fine Finns_

*Sibelius - Night-Ride & Sunrise (Jarvi/BIS)
Melartin - Symphony #5 (Grin/Ondine)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134044


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concertos for flute, oboe, violin, bassoon, and strings

La Serenissima
Adrian Chandler, director

2011


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Gran Partita K. 361
Jane Glover & London Mozart Ensemble Winds


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Jiří Bělohlávek conducting Josef Suk, a composer I wish we had more of:


----------



## Rogerx

Creation: Poulenc Trio

The Poulenc Trio

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 11 'Gassenhauer', for clarinet, cello & piano
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 11 'Gassenhauer', for violin, cello & piano
Schnittke: Suite in the Old Style
Vazsquez: Triptych


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Sofia Gubaidulina* - The Lyre Of Orpheus

Possibly my favourite Gubaidulina composition. It is c/w the excellent 'Canticle Of The Sun'.


----------



## sonance

first listen:

Pehr Henrik Nordgren (series "Meet the Composer")
- Concerto no. 1 for Cello and String Orchestra
- Violin Concerto no. 3
- Concerto for Strings
- Nine Kwaidan Piano Ballades
- Equivocations (for kantele and string trio)
Erkki Rautio, cello; Kaija Saarikettu, violin; Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra/Juha Kangas; Izumi Tateno, piano; Ritva Koistinen, kantele; trio: Reijo Tunkkari violin, Timo Kangas, viola; Niiles Outakoski, cello (2 CDs; finlandia)


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> OK, I liked it a little bit more this time. The inner movements are still kind of befuddling (except for the Purgatorio, which I think harkens back to some of his Wunderhorn settings) and I don't fully understand the dramatic arc of the first movement. But the finale is beautifully expansive and dramatic, if a little episodic. I'll be returning to this recording again quite soon.


It's music that looks forward, rather than referring to his previous works and what we usually see. I find it utterly compelling.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johann Nepomuk Hummel - various works part three of three for late afternoon and early evening. Do I like his music? Yes. Do I really need any more than the nine discs I already have? Probably not.

_Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme_ [_'Schöne Minka'_] for flute trio op.78 (by 1818):
Piano Sonata no.5 in F-sharp minor op.81 (by 1819):
Cello Sonata in A op.104 (1824):










_Grand Concerto_ in F for bassoon and orchestra WoO23 (1805):
_Concertino_ in G for piano and small orchestra op.73 (comp. by 1816):
Septet no.2 [_Military_] in C for flute, clarinet, trumpet, violin, cello, contrabass and piano op.114 (1829):
_Rondeau_ [_La galante_] in E-flat for piano op.120 (1831):










_Variations_ in F for piano and orchestra op.97 (c. 1820):
_Grand Variations_ in B-flat for piano and orchestra op.115 (1830):
_Fantasy on 'Oberons Zauberhorn'_ in B-minor for piano and orchestra op.116 (1830):
_Grand Rondeau brillant_ [_'La retour de Londres'_] in F-minor for piano and orchestra op.127 (1833):


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in music by Howard Hanson:










This is definitely in my comfort zone. One of my favorites. Schwarz, the orchestra, John Eargle and the rest of the Delos team knocked this one right out of the ball park. An incredible performance and production.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Creation: Poulenc Trio
> 
> The Poulenc Trio
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 11 'Gassenhauer', for clarinet, cello & piano
> Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 11 'Gassenhauer', for violin, cello & piano
> Schnittke: Suite in the Old Style
> Vazsquez: Triptych


Would love to hear your thoughts on your first listen.


----------



## pmsummer

FOUR SEASONS
*Lawrence Ashmore*
CLARINET CONCERTO, OP. 31
*Gerald Finzi*
_Richard Stoltzman_ - clarinet
Guildhall String Ensemble
Robert Salter - leader/director
_
RCA Victor Red Seal_


----------



## flamencosketches

One more Mahler for the morning...:










*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.4 in G major. Yoel Levi, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra

I've had this CD for a while but have never heard it. This is the home team for me and I live about 3 miles from where this was recorded. So far, so good. A very lyrical performance. Former music director Levi has a good feeling for Mahler and the orchestra was really quite virtuosic during his tenure (quality may or may not have slipped a little under current director Spano; I have not decided one way or the other yet). Anyway there is a tradition of Mahler performance here; when the virus situation lets up, God willing, there are several Mahler symphony performances to be scheduled in the '20/'21 season, and I'm going to try my hardest to go to all of them 

Great Telarc sound


----------



## Joe B

The3Bs said:


> Early afternoon spectacular
> 
> Rimsky-Korsakov‎- Scheherezade / Russian Easter Overture
> 
> View attachment 134043
> 
> 
> Glenn Dicterow (Vn)
> New York Philharmonic
> Yuri Temirkanov
> 
> Great recording.. an almost HiFi spectacular in the same vein of the old RCA Living Stereo releases... Maybe a touch brilliant in some places... but we get the New York Philharmonic in great form and conducted with a Slavic verve by Temirkanov.


A great disc. I consider both of these as essential for a beginning collector.


----------



## The3Bs

Floating on Bruckner architectural waves

Anton Bruckner ‎- Symphonie No.8
Richard Wagner - Siegfried-Idyll









Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

What a plethora of feelings...goosebumps inclusive....
Every time I hear this work I discover something new...


----------



## Helgi

*Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77*
Furtwängler/Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Yehudi Menuhin
1949

The sound quality is, well - I can hardly believe what I'm hearing


----------



## Guest

This didn't do much for me. Too much minimalism and "sound and fury signifying nothing" for my taste.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## HenryPenfold

The3Bs said:


> Early afternoon spectacular
> 
> Rimsky-Korsakov‎- Scheherezade / Russian Easter Overture
> 
> View attachment 134043
> 
> 
> Glenn Dicterow (Vn)
> New York Philharmonic
> Yuri Temirkanov
> 
> Great recording.. an almost HiFi spectacular in the same vein of the old RCA Living Stereo releases... Maybe a touch brilliant in some places... but we get the New York Philharmonic in great form and conducted with a Slavic verve by Temirkanov.


The3Bs

Thank you so much for drawing our attention to this recording! By chance I bought this on a whim about 30 years ago, but I don't think I've spun it for at least 10 years!

I seem to have totally forgotten about it. Can't believe I found the CD within minutes, normally takes hours!

It's on next. Just mixed a large 'Old Fashioned' and will sit back and enjoy!

(and I'll stay for the Russian Easter Festival overture, too!)

Henry


----------



## eljr

Fugal said:


> This didn't do much for me. Too much minimalism and "sound and fury signifying nothing" for my taste.


I have been waiting for this, how is it?


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> *Sofia Gubaidulina* - The Lyre Of Orpheus
> 
> Possibly my favourite Gubaidulina composition. It is c/w the excellent 'Canticle Of The Sun'.


seems like a good idea!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Hummel, J: Bassoon Concerto, W23

Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)
Tapiola Sinfonietta
Recorded: 14-18 August 2017
Recording Venue: Tapiola Concert Hall, Finland


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Symphonies And Overtures Part One
Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker
DG, vinyl, stereo, LP, 1970

After reading the thread about Karajan, thought it was time to pull this out of the closet and give it another listen. Honestly, in light of our current situation, if not now, when?


----------



## Joachim Raff

Winter, P von: Clarinet Concerto in E-Flat Major

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)
Pforzheim Chamber Orchestra
Johannes Moesus
Recorded: 4-5 and 9-10 April 2002
Recording Venue: Karlsruhe, SWR-Studio, Germany


----------



## Joe B

Just enough time before brunch to give Nimrod Borenstein's "Violin Concerto" a listen. At times the violinist is in a dance with the orchestra, at others it's more like a battle. A very original piece:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134054


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Aida

Royal Opera Chorus
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

1974, remastered 2001, reissued 2016


----------



## The3Bs

HenryPenfold said:


> The3Bs
> 
> Thank you so much for drawing our attention to this recording! By chance I bought this on a whim about 30 years ago, but I don't think I've spun it for at least 10 years!
> 
> I seem to have totally forgotten about it. Can't believe I found the CD within minutes, normally takes hours!
> 
> It's on next. Just mixed a large 'Old Fashioned' and will sit back and enjoy!
> 
> (and I'll stay for the Russian Easter Festival overture, too!)
> 
> Henry


Hello Henry,

This is the reason I joined TC. 
I have been starting the day with a queue of CD's to play but these end up being pushed back/shuffled/exchagenged by some of the posts I see here.

I am glad that some of my own choices also give other members some ideas...

In the case of the Rimsky-Korsakov‎- Scheherezade / Russian Easter Overture... I also do not listen to it frequently ... but every time I spin it... I say I need to do it more often (it sounds Very GOOD on my main system as well as over the headphones) and then TC shuffling my intentions...

Enjoy while sipping,
The3Bs


----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Floating on Bruckner architectural waves
> 
> Anton Bruckner ‎- Symphonie No.8
> Richard Wagner - Siegfried-Idyll
> 
> View attachment 134049
> 
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Herbert von Karajan
> 
> What a plethora of feelings...goosebumps inclusive....
> Every time I hear this work I discover something new...


After three great movements I feel the 4rth is a tad of a let down... I don't know where to point to ... just that conductor and orchestra do not manage the same level of thrill... at the start it is all there but the tension and thrill is somewhat lost midway through and only comes back towards the finalle

Now on to the Siegfried-Idyll -- orchestra and conductor back in top form....


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Vasks: Works for Piano Trio
Trio Palladio


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> I have been waiting for this, how is it?


Did you read my comment?


----------



## HenryPenfold

The3Bs said:


> Hello Henry,
> 
> This is the reason I joined TC.
> I have been starting the day with a queue of CD's to play but these end up being pushed back/shuffled/exchagenged by some of the posts I see here.
> 
> I am glad that some of my own choices also give other members some ideas...
> 
> In the case of the Rimsky-Korsakov‎- Scheherezade / Russian Easter Overture... I also do not listen to it frequently ... but every time I spin it... I say I need to do it more often (it sounds Very GOOD on my main system as well as over the headphones) and then TC shuffling my intentions...
> 
> Enjoy while sipping,
> The3Bs


Yes, I too have a listening plan that quite often fails on first contact with this forum!

All finished regarding the whisky and Temirkinov NYPO Hesherazade (that drink was strong!)

The Easter Festival was amazing! Had forgotten how good this performance is.
I think I've got a HvK BPO recording somewhere, will check it out at some point.

Off for a walk and will think about what to listen to next.

Flamencosketches has been talking about Mahler 10 and my appetite is whetted. May go for Sanderling ......


----------



## Jacck

Today I listened to

*Mahler - Symphony 5*
Wiener Philharmoniker conducted by the French egomaniac

and
*Mozart - The Marriage of Figaro*
Karajan, Vienna


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Furtwangler: Symphony No. 3. Bayerisches Staatsorchester & Wolfgang Sawallisch. For Saturday Symphony. I did my duty and listened but it still sounds like half-baked Bruckner to me. I won't be returing to this again. Twice is enough.










Dvořák: Requiem, Op. 89. Chór Filharmonii Narodowej w Warszawie, Orkiestra Filharmonii Narodowej w Warszawie & Antoni Wit. Beautifully performed, the soloists are great.










Dukas: Sorcerer's Apprentice. Ravel: Ma mère l'Oye, M. 60. Marc Albrecht, Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg. Koechlin: Les bandar-log, Op. 176. The Ravel and Dukas are beautifully performed and recorded. I was struck by how clear the sound was. The Koechlin was fun.










Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony. Svetlanov. USSR State Academic Symphony Orchestra. Svetlanov made a better case for this work than most. It almost hung together.










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13. Kondrashin, Moscow. Riveting.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Winter, P von: Oboe Concerto No. 2 in F major

Kurt Meier (oboe)
Northern Sinfonia
Howard Griffiths


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b03kpwv9


----------



## Bourdon

*Claude Vivier*

*Proloque pour un Marco Polo*
*Bouchara*
*Zipangu*
*Lonely Child*

Schönberg Ensemble
Asko Ensemble


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Joe B said:


> Just enough time before brunch to give Nimrod Borenstein's "Violin Concerto" a listen. At times the violinist is in a dance with the orchestra, at others it's more like a battle. A very original piece:


I think we now have a candidate for Greatest Composer Name Ever - "Nimrod Borenstein." Poor guy, can't imagine what he had to go through in school.


----------



## pmsummer

SUITES FOR RECORDER
*Henry Purcell*
_A Collection of Ayres for Recorders_
*François Dieupart*
_Six Suites for Recorder_
La Simphonie du Marais
Hugo Reyne - director
_
Virgin Veritas X2_


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Manfred Trojahn: Rhapsodie pour clarinette et orchestre
Annelien Van Wauwe
Alexandre Bloch & Orchestre National de Lille


----------



## The3Bs

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes, I too have a listening plan that quite often fails on first contact with this forum!
> 
> All finished regarding the whisky and Temirkinov NYPO Hesherazade (that drink was strong!)
> 
> The Easter Festival was amazing! Had forgotten how good this performance is.
> I think I've got a HvK BPO recording somewhere, will check it out at some point.
> 
> Off for a walk and will think about what to listen to next.
> 
> Flamencosketches has been talking about Mahler 10 and my appetite is whetted. May go for Sanderling ......


Concur on the Ester Festival...and how the listening/playlist plan is thrown out of the window with what we read here...

I had a Mahler phase sometime ago and for some reason maxed out so can not bring myself to spin any of his works... I am more on a piano phase ...


----------



## Eramire156

*Дмитрий Шостакович-Симфония 13*

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Symphony no.13 in B flat min, op.113 "Babi Yar"









Artur Eizen

Kirill Kondrashin 
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## The3Bs

An evening with Oistrach

David Oistrach - Bach · Brahms · Tschaikowsky · Beethoven ‎- Violinkonzerte · Violin Concertos / Violinromanzen · Violin Romances









After reading another thread on the Brahms VC decided to put this on. On that thread I put my vote on the Henryk Szeryng... but this is also a splendid take on the Brahms...


----------



## Joe B

Leonard Slatkin leading the Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra in Dmitri Shostakovich's "Symphony No. 8":


----------



## 13hm13

Nancy van de Vate: Chernobyl / Concerto No. 1 for Violin & Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Purcell, Dido & Aeneas - Music Aeterna, Currentzis.

Listening on headphones the clarity of voices and instrumentation Currentzis achieves is remarkable - as to how many liberties he takes with the score is something I know not. What I do know is I enjoyed it immensely.
This recording now sits proudly beside Janet Baker's classic recording on my shelves.


----------



## Rambler

*Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 3; Dance of Wild Irravel; Paean]* London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Bryden Thomson on Chandos








I'm rather fond of the 20th century British symphony, and in the Bax Symphony No. 3 we have a particularly fine example. He certainly went through a period of comparative neglect by audiences. I don't often see his works programmed here in the north of England. We are to be very thankful for wonderful recordings such as this.


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> Purcell, Dido & Aeneas - Music Aeterna, Currentzis.
> 
> Listening on headphones the clarity of voices and instrumentation Currentzis achieves is remarkable - as to how many liberties he takes with the score is something I know not. What I do know is I enjoyed it immensely.
> This recording now sits proudly beside Janet Baker's classic recording on my shelves.
> 
> View attachment 134067
> 
> 
> View attachment 134068


Brilliant music, Brilliant Interpretation and Brilliant sound engineering.... 
Ever since he came out with this in 2008 (first edition Alpha 140) I have been following very closely...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schönberg: Violin Concerto
Isabelle Faust
Daniel Harding & Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
_Arianna Savall_ - voice, medieval harp, Italian triple harp, lyra, Tibetan singing bowl
_Petter Udland Johansen_ - voice, hardingfele, lyra, fiddle, monochord
Andreas Spindler - flutes, fiddle, Romain bells, colascione, tromba marina, voice
Anke Spindler - nyckelharpa, fiddles, viola da gamba, voice
David Mayoral - santur, percussion, Romain bells, voice
_
Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Carl Schuricht Bruckner's Eighth and Ninth with the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann performed by Skrowaczeski and the Deutsch Radio Philharmonie.

Last night.....1st and and 4th.

Tonight…...2nd and 3rd.

Superb!


----------



## Rambler

*Debussy, Ravel & Prokofiev* Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Stephen Kovacevich (piano), Katarina Karneus (mezzo soprano) & Truls Mork (cello) on EMI








A disk of 20th century music.
- Debussy: Syrinx
- Debussy: Bilitis]
- Debussy: La Plus Que Lente
- Ravel: Chansons Madecasses
- Prokofiev: Flute Sonata

Rather good.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Auldon Clark leading The Manhattan Chamber Orchestra in music by David Amram:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Skrowaczewski: Concerto Nicoló
Gary Graffman
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski & Minnesota Orchestra


----------



## JAS

This CD was used for a memorial service for an old friend who died many years ago. When his wife, who was also a close friend, died a little less than two years later, it was also used for her service, and I inherited it. It has become my standard piece to play on the death of someone I wish to commemorate, and as such it has accumulated a lot of associations. I play it today because I just had to have my cat put to sleep. (She would have been 17 in June, which is a pretty good life for a cat.) Mimi is now with Rudy. (And yes, they were named after the main characters in La Boheme, although they died in the opposite order.) It is going to make this period of social isolation a good deal harder to bear.


----------



## Malx

Stravinsky, Symphony Of Psalms - LSO, English Bach Festival Chorus, Bernstein.
I streamed this via Qobuz in Hi Res so when hunting for a cover I cheated a little and used an image of the vinyl cover which in my view is more appealing to the eye than the bland CD cover.


----------



## Rambler

*Duo Sessions* Julia Fischer (violin) and Daniel Muller Schott (cello) on Orfeo








A very recent purchase. And a first for me - my only disc devoted to the relatively uncommon duo of violin and cello. And it's all unfamiliar music for me, including two composers totally new for me.

Starting off with familiar composers we have:-
- Zoltan Kodaly - Duo for Violin and Cello Op.7
- Maurice Ravel - Sonata for Violin and Cello

The new to me composers are:
- Erwin Schulhoff - Duo for Violin and Cello
- Johan Halvorsen - Passacaglia in a Theme of Handel's

Very enjoyable.


----------



## Knorf

DaddyGeorge said:


> Schönberg: Violin Concerto
> Isabelle Faust
> Daniel Harding & Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra


I have this on order! No idea when it'll get here, with COVID-19 messing up shipping worldwide.

What do you think?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Listening to Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto from 1972 with Kyung-Wha Chung. I've only recently been made aware of this piece and it's really got its hooks into me.


----------



## flamencosketches

Jacck said:


> Today I listened to
> 
> *Mahler - Symphony 5*
> Wiener Philharmoniker conducted by the French egomaniac


I love that recording!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> I have this on order! No idea when it'll get here, with COVID-19 messing up shipping worldwide.
> 
> What do you think?


It's an amazing performance, but I slightly prefer Hilary Hahn. Hilary snapped it into focus after many years of recordings. I always liked the concerto, but when Hilary came along with THAT performance, it turned the work into ........... well, something orgasmic!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Knorf said:


> I have this on order! No idea when it'll get here, with COVID-19 messing up shipping worldwide.
> 
> What do you think?


I'm a big fan of Isabelle Faust, so I'm not completely objective. Compared to other recordings (I only have four) of this Concerto, Faust uses a (pleasant) lower dynamic level, so the sound of her violin sometimes a little bit disappears in the more densely instrumented passages. But she's is absolutely unpretentious, with respect for the composer and the orchestra. Her collaboration with the orchestra is truly flawless in this difficult piece (to interplay). The only recording of Schoenberg's Concerto, that I like little more, is Liebeck (BBC Symphony & Gourlay). For me Liebeck's playing has a big technical reliability, but also a certain nobility and grandeur. So he almost reached the ideal of interpretation...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9
*

Vaclav Newmann, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig.

I don't like Mahler gushing with emo, so I'm enjoying this one. It tends to be more straightforward.


----------



## Manxfeeder

JAS said:


> View attachment 134075
> I just had to have my cat put to sleep. (She would have been 17 in June, which is a pretty good life for a cat.) Mimi is now with Rudy. (And yes, they were named after the main characters in La Boheme, although they died in the opposite order.) It is going to make this period of social isolation a good deal harder to bear.


I'm so sorry to hear that. Times like these are when we need our furry friends the most.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Lutoslawski: Symphony #1
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski & Wroclaw Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## senza sordino

Holst Somerset Rhapsody, Beni Mora, Invocation for cello and orchestra, Fugal Overture, Egdon Heath, Hammersmith 









Moeran Violin Concerto, Delius Legende, Holst A Song of the Night, Elgar Chanson de matin, Chanson de nuit, Salut d'amour, RVW The Lark Ascending 









RVW Serenade to Music, Oboe Concerto, Flos Campi, Piano Concerto









Bax Symphony no 5, The Tale the Pine Trees Knew









Bliss A Colour Symphony, Violin Concerto


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rambler said:


> *Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 3; Dance of Wild Irravel; Paean]* London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Bryden Thomson on Chandos
> View attachment 134066
> 
> 
> I'm rather fond of the 20th century British symphony, and in the Bax Symphony No. 3 we have a particularly fine example. He certainly went through a period of comparative neglect by audiences. I don't often see his works programmed here in the north of England. We are to be very thankful for wonderful recordings such as this.


The Epilogue of this work is something else. Some of the most magically inspired British music pages.


----------



## HenryPenfold

DaddyGeorge said:


> Lutoslawski: Symphony #1
> Stanislaw Skrowaczewski & Wroclaw Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 134086


An excellent performance. Does Luto justice!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Shizuka Ishikawa
Zdeněk Košler & Czech Philharmonic & Brno Philharmonic Orchestra

_This is the first recording of Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto I've ever heard - nostalgia _


----------



## Joe B

Sir James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic and Choir in his own music:










*O
Tryst
Magnificat
Nunc Dimittis*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134091


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony No. 9

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2019


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134094


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Serenade to Music
Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus"
The Lark Ascending
Fantasia on Greensleeves
English Folks Song Suite
- No. 1 March: Seventeen come Sunday - Pretty Caroline
- No. 2 Intermezzo: My Bonny Boy
- No. 3 March: Folks Songs from Somerset
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

James Ehnes, violin
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2019


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: Images pour orchestre. Jean Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF

This is probably the best recording I've ever heard of this work. Excellent. I've been listening to a lot of Debussy orchestral music in the evenings; it's really making sense to me lately.


----------



## Rogerx

Meyerbeer: Struensee & Les Patineurs

Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Michail Jurowski

Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
Meyerbeer: Les Patineurs - Ballet
Meyerbeer: Struensée
Meyerbeer: Struensee - incidental music


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts on your first listen.


No regrets, the : Vazsquez: Triptych piece was the first I ever heard from this composer in general.
The trio plays outstanding and well worth having so much that I ordered the other one we where talking about. Must do some digging about the trio players.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rogerx

Rambler said:


> *Duo Sessions* Julia Fischer (violin) and Daniel Muller Schott (cello) on Orfeo
> View attachment 134076
> 
> 
> A very recent purchase. And a first for me - my only disc devoted to the relatively uncommon duo of violin and cello. And it's all unfamiliar music for me, including two composers totally new for me.
> 
> Starting off with familiar composers we have:-
> - Zoltan Kodaly - Duo for Violin and Cello Op.7
> - Maurice Ravel - Sonata for Violin and Cello
> 
> The new to me composers are:
> - Erwin Schulhoff - Duo for Violin and Cello
> - Johan Halvorsen - Passacaglia in a Theme of Handel's
> 
> Very enjoyable.


With Muller Schott as one of the best cellist of our time.


----------



## Rogerx

Suppé: Overtures & Marches

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet


----------



## Jacck

*Franz Schubert - Die schöne Müllerin*
Fritz Wunderlich, Hubert Giesen


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Aus Italien & Don Juan

Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various piano works and songs part one for this morning.

_Papillons_ [_Butterflies_] - twelve pieces op.2 (1829-31):
_Symphonische Etüden_ - thirteen pieces op.13 (1834):
_Carnaval_ - twenty one pieces op.9 (1833-35):










Piano Sonata no.1 in F-sharp minor op.11 (1832-35):



_Liederkreis_ [_Song Cycle_] - cycle of twelve songs op.39 [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1840):
_Vier Husarenlieder_ [_Four Hussar Songs_] op.117 [Texts: Nikolaus Lenau] (1851):


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: La Bohème

Mirella Freni (Mimi), Luciano Pavarotti (Rodolfo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Colline), Elizabeth Harwood (Musetta), Rolando Panerai (Marcello), Gianni Maffeo (Schaunard), Michel Sénéchal (Alcindoro/Benoit), Gernot Pietsch (Parpignol)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan
.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphonies 30, 31 (Paris), 32 & 33 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis.
Symphony No 33 and the 'Paris' stood out for me on this disc.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

No doubt influenced by Brahms, maybe even Bruckner, Martucci has also been described as a turn-of-the-century Italian Bax.

Enjoyable late Romantic orchestral music from a composer who would seem to be worth investigating.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p085rbgm
Brass @


----------



## Eramire156

*Schnittke @ 3 a.m.*

For the latest string quartet thread.

*Alfred Schnittke
String Quartet no.2









Quatuor Molinari*

and then









*The Tale Quartet*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Don't be put off by the bargain price label, these are really lovely performances.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rambler said:


> *Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 3; Dance of Wild Irravel; Paean]* London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Bryden Thomson on Chandos
> View attachment 134066
> 
> 
> I'm rather fond of the 20th century British symphony, and in the Bax Symphony No. 3 we have a particularly fine example. He certainly went through a period of comparative neglect by audiences. I don't often see his works programmed here in the north of England. We are to be very thankful for wonderful recordings such as this.


I first came across Bax's music in a film about him on tv. Can't remember the name of the film, but it was an acting out of his life story. I really liked the music and was pleased to find this Chandos disc of his S3. About 30 years ago now, I've been a fan ever since.


----------



## Malx

Chopin, 24 Preludes Op 28 - Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Complete Piano Trios Vol. 4

Van Baerle Trio

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B flat Major, Op. 97 'Archduke'
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 8 in E flat major, WoO 38
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 9 in B flat major, WoO 39
Beethoven: Variations in G major on Wenzel Muller's Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu, Op. 121a


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Walton: Viola Concerto
Adrien La Marca, Liège Royal Philharmonic & Christian Arming


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Malx said:


> Chopin, 24 Preludes Op 28 - Ivo Pogorelich.
> 
> View attachment 134104


Great Preludes recording! It was my first Pogorelich's CD... and then things started to happen


----------



## Jacck

I listened yesterday night to the wonderful *cello concerto by Josef Fiala* (a real gem), which prompted me to listen to

*Haydn - Cello concertoes*
Rostropovich

it looks like my relative coldness to the classicistic aesthetics if finally starting to thaw. I genuinely did enjoy it for the first time.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## eljr

Fugal said:


> Did you read my comment?


did not notice them... my bad, i'll go back


----------



## eljr

JAS said:


> View attachment 134075
> 
> 
> This CD was used for a memorial service for an old friend who died many years ago. When his wife, who was also a close friend, died a little less than two years later, it was also used for her service, and I inherited it. It has become my standard piece to play on the death of someone I wish to commemorate, and as such it has accumulated a lot of associations. I play it today because I just had to have my cat put to sleep. (She would have been 17 in June, which is a pretty good life for a cat.) Mimi is now with Rudy. (And yes, they were named after the main characters in La Boheme, although they died in the opposite order.) It is going to make this period of social isolation a good deal harder to bear.


sorry to hear of your sadness,


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Andre Previn leading the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra in Bela Bartok's "Concerto for Orchestra" and Leos Janacek's "Sinfoniette":


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000h920


----------



## flamencosketches

*Elliott Carter*: Clarinet Concerto. Michael Collins, Oliver Knussen, London Sinfonietta.

What a piece! One of my new favorites from Carter.


----------



## Helgi

This morning: Brahms piano works op. 116-119 with Wilhelm Kempff, recorded in 1964.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> No regrets, the : Vazsquez: Triptych piece was the first I ever heard from this composer in general.
> The trio plays outstanding and well worth having so much that I ordered the other one we where talking about. Must do some digging about the trio players.
> Thanks for the tip.


Roger,
You may want to check out the Sundance Trio as well.


----------



## Dimace

*Johann* is certainly a very good composer. Especially I like his *piano sonatas.* They are both classic and quite romantic. Unfortunately the recordings with these works are few and mostly without collector's interest. I have chosen this* Centaur Recordings* CD from USA for you with *Phyllis Moss.* Phyllis has proven her self to us with my Master (Transcriptions also from Centauri/USA) and now, with Hummel, she is doing also very well. If you like impressive classical feeling with classical essence, this CD suits perfectly to you. (prices are varying from bargain to affordable or, sometimes, more. This is the 1988 issue)


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Chopin, 24 Preludes Op 28 - Ivo Pogorelich.
> 
> View attachment 134104


SUPER! Near to ''close the shop'' recording this one! 99,999999999999999% perfection and my Favorit LP recording with these Chopin's signature works. If you have to chose only one recording, go blindfolded for this LP or CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Roger,
> You may want to check out the Sundance Trio as well.


I did a quick check the Up & Away goes for more then $ 35.00 
I have to talk to my connections.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> I did a quick check the Up & Away goes for more then $ 35.00
> I have to talk to my connections.


Wow! I no I didn't pay that. Good luck!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Digging out of one my old boxsets out. Charles Groves plays Schubert's 5th. Bright recordings but lovely performances


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Mass In C / Elegiac Song / Calm Sea And Prosperous Voyage

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus- Robert Shaw.


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various piano works and songs part two for this afternoon.

Piano Sonata no.3 in F-minor [_Concert sans Orchestre_] op.14 (1836 - rev. 1853):



_Davidsbündlertänze_ - eighteen piece op.6 (poss. 1837):
_Kinderszenen_ - thirteen pieces op.15 (1838):










_Liederkreis_ [_Song Cycle_] - cycle of nine songs op.24 [Texts: Heinrich Heine] (1840):
_Dichterliebe_ [_A Poet's Love_] - cycle of sixteen songs op.39 [Texts: Heinrich Heine (1840):


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


>


I did purchase this recording yesterday


----------



## Malx

A very decent Tchaikovsky Symphony No 1 from what I consider to be an unusual source for this work - Boston SO conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas.
It is romantic in its outlook no real chills evident here but overall a nice disc from the Boston SO DG box.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs*

CD 20 The last recording from this massive set

*Jan Zwart-Vierne-Hendrik Andriessen-Liszt-Janáček-Franck and others*


----------



## Merl

As mentioned in the Mahler 9 thread. One of the best Mahler 9s out there. Superb!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sgambati: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 15

Francesco Caramiello (piano)
Nuremberg Philharmonic Orchestra
Fabrizio Ventura
Recorded: 2000-04-28
Recording Venue: Nurnberg Studio Colosseum


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

I really like this one. The orchestration comes through on this recording crystal clear.


----------



## Rogerx

Hol: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert.


----------



## The3Bs

Late night and early morning with Boyce

Boyce ‎- Symphonies, Op. 2









The Academy Of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood

Clear lines.. nice composition, superb sound and of course beautifully interpreted...


----------



## sbmonty

Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Listening to Bruch's Violin Concerto #1 by Chung. I've not only never heard it but I don't recall listening to anything by Bruch before. I'm really liking it. I'm on my third time through as I write this.


----------



## The3Bs

... last few of hours with Glenn Gould:

Haydn ‎- The Six Last Sonatas









Glenn Gould

Unique... between hold and new... Brilliant.. can't take it out of the spinner...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Pierre Boulez, Vienna Philharmonic.

I listened to the first movement of Karajan's recording of this same symphony, but I wasn't feeling it, so I started over with Boulez. Night and day. Boulez is an absolute master of the first two movements. The counterpoint has never come across so clearly. The playing of the VPO is sharp, incisive, dramatic, lyrical. Everything one could ask for in middle-period Mahler. I remember being less impressed with the second half of this recording so we'll see if my opinion changes with the later movements. I'm so impressed I went ahead and ordered Boulez's recording of the 6th with the VPO. I found a super duper cheap copy of it on ebay.


----------



## Vasks

*Coleridge-Taylor - Overture to "The Song of Hiawatha" (Gamba/Chandos)
Holst - Woodwind Quintet (Aulos WQ/Koch)
Bax - Tintagel (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## sonance

Suites for Viola by Max Reger, Adolf Busch, Justus Weinreich
Roland Glassl, viola (audite)


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*

String Quartets 1 & 2


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


>


This sounds very good... Excellent concept and execution... 
Went ahead to add it to my shopping list in amazon.... and by Jove this is an expensive edition!!!! Will be leaving it on the ever growing wish list (looking at other TC'ers post can be ruinous) and will stream it via Spotify for the time being...


----------



## 13hm13

Hoffmeister's FC on ...

C.P.E. Bach / Franz Hoffmeister, Ingrid Dingfelder, English Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras ‎- Flute Concerto In D Minor / Flute Concerto No. 6 In D Major


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134131


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concerto in F major, RV 98 "La Tempesta di mare" 
Concerto in G minor, RV 104 "La Notte"
Concerto in D major, RV 90 "Il Gardellino"
Concerto in G major, RV 435
Concerto in F major, RV 442 "Tutti gli istrumenti sordini"
Concerto in G major, RV 101

Giovanni Antonini, recorder
Il Giardino Armonico

1992


----------



## The3Bs

After voting on the my-favoite-chopin-interpreters thread decided for this..

Chopin - Valses, Numeros 1-14








The pic is from the LP....but I am listening to the CD

Maria João Pires

Mid-period Pires (the Erato years)... very charming.. striking a sensible balance between poise and expressivity. The sound here and there suffers a bit... lacking top end clarity..


----------



## cougarjuno

Still - Suite for Violin and Piano; songs including the cycle Songs of Separation; Ennanga for Harp, Piano and String Quartet


----------



## Itullian

Great set. Beautifully recorded.


----------



## Eramire156

*"Grieving with Brahms"*

My choice prompted by an article from Alex Ross in the New Yorker https://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/grieving-with-brahms

*Johannes Brahms
Sonatas for Clarinet and Piano, op.120, no.1 in F minor
and no.2 in E flat major 









Michel Portal
George's Pludermacher*


----------



## NLAdriaan

A somewhat unknown recording of a Schreier recital in Munich in 1984. A great Dichterliebe with Sawallisch, to me the better version compared to Schreiers studio version with Eschenbach.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphony #4
Claudio Abbado & Wiener Philharmoniker
_My first Beethoven set_


----------



## Joe B

The Prometheus Ensemble performing Franz Schubert:









*The Trout (song) - Ann Mackay (soprano) & Yitkin Sewo (piano)
The Trout (quintet)
The Shepherd on the Rock *


----------



## The3Bs

... immersed back in Bruckner VIII

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8









Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik

From a live recording in 1963... even with the sound being a bit constrained... it is easy to follow, enjoy and be immersed in the music.
The first 2 movements are a blast..he manages to keep us constantly on the edge... 
Will come back again at a later point...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #2
Nikolai Lugansky, City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Sakari Oramo


----------



## Kieran

Mozart's piano sonatas, on a loop, Dame Mitsi on the bench with her lippy on, a scarlet frock, and a nice new 'do...


----------



## perdido34

Beautiful performance of the Copland Clarinet Concerto, with Harold Wright, Boston Symphony, Copland conducting:
https://www.bso.org/brands/bso/at-home/bso-at-home-week-4-bso-performs-musical-landmarks-of-the-20th-century.aspx?utm_source=88407&utm_medium=facebook_organic&utm_campaign=BSOatHome#april-18


----------



## Jacck

I saw someone today playing some Sgambati, which inspired me to play his 2 piano quintets

*Sgambati - Piano Quintets 1,2*
Quartetto Noferini & Roberto Plano

I discovered these last year through one of Bulldogs games. They are definitely worth hearing.


----------



## Malx

Two artists whose birthdays fall today - Joseph Keilberth & Veronique Gens.

Beethoven, Symphony No 7 - Berlin PO, Joseph Keilberth.

Disc one of the three disc set from Veronique Gens.


----------



## jim prideaux

The Naxos Brahms cycle from Marin Alsop and the LPO truly is a wonder. I have just listened to the 4th again and it really is that good!


----------



## Shosty

Alfred Schnittke - String Quartet No. 2
Molinari Quartet

Listening via Idagio. My third listen to the quartet and I love it. Also this is a fantastic performance.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134146


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Double Concertos

Viktoria Mullova, violin
Giuliano Carmignola, violin
Venice Baroque Orchestra
Andrea Marcon, conductor

2008


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: Symphony #22 'The Philosopher'
Simon Rattle & City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
_a joyful piece in a joyful interpretation_


----------



## Guest




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Bach BWV 1060 Concerto for Violin Oboe and Strings. It's been a long time since I've listened to Bach. Suppose you could say that I'm Bach... Thanks, I'll see myself out...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Kernis: Violin Concerto
James Ehnes, Seattle Symphony & Ludovic Morlot


----------



## Jacck

*Sainte-Colombe - Concerts a deux violes esgales *
Wieland Kuijken & Jordi Savall

this almost reminds of the late Beethoven quartets - such intense inner music. I guess most people here saw the movie _Tous les matins du monde_. Sainte-Colombe became a recluse after the death of his wife and composed music for himself, not for the court


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Alfred Schnittke - String Quartet #2
Molinari Quartet


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Bob Simpson* - Symphony #3 & Symphony #5

Two excellent examples of Simpson's masterfully wrought symphonic fabric.


----------



## Shosty

Reza Vali - The Ancient Call, Persian Folk Songs, Sorna, Segah: Double Concerto for Persian Ney, Kamancheh and Orchestra
Various performers.

Iranian composer with modernist influences, but also heavily influenced by Iranian folk songs and traditional music, which makes for an interesting listen. 
I listened to this album for the first time on Idagio as it's unavailable in Iran (along with all but two of the rest of his albums).


----------



## Jacck

Shosty said:


> Reza Vali - The Ancient Call, Persian Folk Songs, Sorna, Segah: Double Concerto for Persian Ney, Kamancheh and Orchestra
> Various performers.
> 
> Iranian composer with modernist influences, but also heavily influenced by Iranian folk songs and traditional music, which makes for an interesting listen.
> I listened to this album for the first time on Idagio as it's unavailable in Iran (along with all but two of the rest of his albums).


I remember him from one of the games about "non-western classical music". I think we listened to his "Concerto for flute & orchestra" (which is on youtube and is pretty good). Though my favorite Iranian composer is Aminollah A. Hossein, especially the Arya symphony. It exists on youtube in very bad quality, otherwise is likely impossible to get




great symphony with exotic melodies


----------



## Shosty

Jacck said:


> I remember him from one of the games about "non-western classical music". I think we listened to his "Concerto for flute & orchestra" (which is on youtube and is pretty good). Though my favorite Iranian composer is Aminollah A. Hossein, especially the Arya symphony. It exists on youtube in very bad quality, otherwise is likely impossible to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great symphony with exotic melodies


I hadn't heard about Hossein before. Will check him out, Thanks.


----------



## Rambler

*Arnold Bax: Tone Poems* Ulster Orchestra conducted by Bryden Thomson on Chandos

Oh dear I can't load the picture!

Never mind. Here we have an excellent recording of Bax Tone Poems: 
- November Woods
- The Happy Forest
- The Garden of Fand
- Summer Music

November Woods is worth singling out. Marvellous - dark hued and atmospheric.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various piano works and songs part three for tonight.

_Kreisleriana_ - eight pieces op.16 (1838):
Piano Sonata no.2 in G-minor [_Grand Sonate_] op.22 (1833-38):
_Fantasie_ in C op.17 (1836-38):
_Arabeske_ in C op.18 (1839):
_Humoreske_ in B-flat op.20 (1839):










_Fünf Lieder_ op.40 [Texts: Adelbert von Chamisso, after Hans Christian Andersen (4) and anon. (5)] (1840):
_Frauenliebe und Leben_ [_A Woman's Love and Life_] - cycle of eight songs op.42 [Texts: Adelbert von Chamisso] (1842):


----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no.8









Günter Wand
Berliner Philharmoniker*


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier Book I
Kenneth Gilbert (harpsichord)

Perfect late-night listening.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

Hartmut Haenchen, Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra. This is actually pretty well done.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Hartmut Haenchen, Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra. This is actually pretty well done.
> 
> View attachment 134156


Shame, I like my M4 medium rare. :lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rambler said:


> *Arnold Bax: Tone Poems* Ulster Orchestra conducted by Bryden Thomson on Chandos
> 
> Oh dear I can't load the picture!
> 
> Never mind. Here we have an excellent recording of Bax Tone Poems:
> - November Woods
> - The Happy Forest
> - The Garden of Fand
> - Summer Music
> 
> November Woods is worth singling out. Marvellous - dark hued and atmospheric.


I also have that CD from back in the day (sorry for the horrible cliche!). The Garden Of Fand has such evocative music, it transcends me ....

Do try the Scottish National Symphony Orchestra/David Lloyd Jones recording on Naxos if you can. It is a clearer recording and an equally good performance.

Tintagel?


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> Shame, I like my M4 medium rare. :lol:


Ha! You like to get blood from your Mahler, I take it.


----------



## Marc

Listening to this music for the first time in years... Mahler's 9th symphony. I deliberately did not want to pick a 'gruelling' heavy one , so I opted for Christoph von Dohnányi and the Cleveland Orchestra. Not the Desert Island recording of this piece, but, imho, actually very well suited for anyone who is a 'newbie' in this work and wants to listen to it for the very first time. Refined, detailed and impressive playing by the Clevelanders. In other words: also very well suited for repeated listening.


----------



## Knorf

Aaron Copland: Symphony for Organ and Orchestra.
E. Power Biggs, organ.
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.

In this repertoire, Bernstein has no peer.


----------



## Rambler

*Frederick Delius: Norwegian Masterworks* Aarhus Symphony Orchestra with Henriette Bonde-Hansen (soprano) conducted by Bo Holten on DACOCD








Delius spent some time in Norway - making friends with Grieg. Here we have works arising from his time there.

- Eventyr
- Sleigh Ride
- Five Songs from the Norwegian
- The Song of the High Hills

The Sleigh Ride and Five Songs from the Norwegian are early. Charming works if somewhat inconsequential.

Eventyr and The Song of the High Hills are both mature works full of Delian magic.


----------



## jim prideaux

Jurowski and the Norrkoping S.O. performing Rangstrom's 2nd Symphony.


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> I remember him from one of the games about "non-western classical music". I think we listened to his "Concerto for flute & orchestra" (which is on youtube and is pretty good). Though my favorite Iranian composer is Aminollah A. Hossein, especially the Arya symphony. It exists on youtube in very bad quality, otherwise is likely impossible to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great symphony with exotic melodies


Please, allow me to present you my copy of this with excellent sound and magnificent conducting. Bravo for this presentation, my dearest.


----------



## Knorf

Boulez conducts Boulez:
_Le Visage nuptial_
_Le Soleil des eaux_
_Figures, Doubles, Prismes_
Phyllis Bryn-Julson, Elizabeth Lawrence. 
BBC Singers. 
BBC Symphony Orchestra.

This music is fiercely expressive, yet so sensual; I find it almost intoxicating. It deserves a much wider audience!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mahler: Symphony #9
Claudio Abbado & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## eljr




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I just started a free trial of Amazon Music because I've bought 4 albums in the past 24 hours thanks to this place! í ½í¸‰
My first album to stream is Schubert's Quintet by Emerson/Rostropovich. I can see why this is at the top of the poll for Ensemble pieces. I just finished the Yo Yo Ma version and it was good too.


----------



## Rambler

*Elgar & Walton Cello Concertos* Steven (Isserlis and the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Paao Jarvi on hyperion














It's been an English music evening and to finish off we have this fine disc of the Elgar and Walton Cello Concertos. Plus two extras:
- Gustav Holst: Invocation
- Imogen Holst: The fall of the leaf (solo cello).


----------



## MusicSybarite

jim prideaux said:


> Jurowski and the Norrkoping S.O. performing Rangstrom's 2nd Symphony.


This work has some hysterical and angry passages, though it's rather common to find them in his other symphonies as well.


----------



## flamencosketches

So much Mahler in this thread today. Great to see  I for one listened to the 5th and the 1st. It's high time I take a break from the 1st, I think I've burnt myself out on it.

Now playing:










*John Cage*: Concerto for Prepared Piano & Chamber Orchestra. Stephen Drury, Charles Peltz, Callithumpian Consort of New England Conservatory

This is a fascinating, sometimes beautiful, sometimes terrifying work. Earlier I listened to another Cage piece for prepared pianos which was pure, vivacious joy, anyone who loves music would like it...:










*John Cage*: 3 Dances for Prepared Pianos. Pestova/Meyer Piano Duo

There's a lot of soul in it, I think.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I've been practicing Scarlatti K380, a composer I never played in recital before, even though I loved my Andras Schiff album in the 90's and John Williams recording of the piece. I like this recording by young guy Lucas Debargue.


----------



## Joe B

Kenneth Gilbert playing J.S. Bach:









*Fifteen Two-Part Inventions
Fifteen Sinfonias (Three-Part Inventions)*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Boulez: Notations
Claudio Abbado & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Nathan Milstein, Wiener Philharmoniker & Claudio Abbado
_I almost forgot how great this recording is_


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Piano Concerto #14, K. 449
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, Manchester Camerata & Gábor Takács-Nagy


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Am I alone here? That's scary.


----------



## Joe B

DaddyGeorge said:


> Am I alone here? That's scary.


Scarier than you think....I'm also here.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Adagietto from Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

OK, so I'm not crazy about the rest of the recording, but I had to hear that Adagietto. Slow and syrupy or not, I think Karajan nails it. Call it a guilty pleasure. What say you all?


----------



## DaddyGeorge

J. S. Bach: Cantata BWV 208 
Masaaki Suzuki & Bach Collegium Japan


----------



## Marc

DaddyGeorge said:


> J. S. Bach: Cantata BWV 208
> Masaaki Suzuki & Bach Collegium Japan
> 
> View attachment 134179


I just sued that Eisenach dude for animal cruelty.


----------



## Joe B

Just finished Karl Jenkin's "Te Deum".
Now - JoAnn Falletta leading the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Aaron Copland:










Great performance and production. It really comes across that the musicians had fun performing this. Falletta does a wonderful job leading them through.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Litanei - Andante Religioso (No. 1 from Vier Geistliche Lieder, S562, after Schubert)
Schubert: Allegretto in C minor, D915
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
Schubert: Klavierstück in E flat minor, D946 No. 1
Schubert: Klavierstücke (3), D946
Schubert: Kupelwieser-Walzer D I
Schubert: Ländler (12) D790
Schubert: Ländler (17), D366: No. 12


----------



## Rogerx

SS 18.04.20 - Furtwangler #3

Lorin Maazel conducting.


----------



## Knorf

John Adams: _Naive and Sentimental Music_
Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen.


----------



## Rogerx

Sgambati: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen, Ola Rudner

See topic from our fellow member: Joachim Raff

Giovanni Sgambati


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various piano works and songs part four of four for this morning, once I've got the weekly groceries in. The songs heard on previous sessions were complete cycles - this a round-up of the songs extracted from other cycles, such as _Myrthen_ op.25.

_Vier Nachtstücke_ op.23 (1839):
_Drei Romanzen_ op.28 (1839):
_Waldszenen_ - nine pieces op.82 (1848-49):
_Novellete_ op.99 no.9 from _Bunte Blätter_ op.99 (1836-49):










Fifteen miscellaneous songs from 1840-51:










Seven miscellaneous songs from 1840-52:



Seventeen miscellaneous songs from 1840-52:


----------



## Rogerx

Duruflé: Requiem

Ann Murray (mezzo soprano), Thomas Allen (baritone), Thomas Trotter (organ)

Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Best

Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens, Op. 10
Tantum ergo, Op. 10 No. 4
Tota pulchra es, Op. 10 No. 2
Tu es Petrus, Op. 10 No. 3
Ubi caritas, Op. 10 No. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Lortzing: Zar und Zimmermann .
Hermann Prey (Peter the Great), Gottlob Frick (Van Bett), Erika Koth (Marie), Annelles Burmeister (Widow Browe), Nicolai Gedda (Marquis von Chateauneuf), Fred Teschler (Admiral Lefort)

Dresden State Opera Orchestra, Leipzig Radio Choir, Robert Heger


----------



## sonance

Mieczysław Weinberg/Fyodor Druzhinin: Works for viola
CD 1:
- Weinberg: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano: Version for Viola and Piano
- Druzhinin: Sonata for Viola Solo
- Weinberg: Sonata for Viola Solo no. 1
CD 2:
- Weinberg: Sonata for Viola Solo nos. 2, 3 and 4
Julia Rebekka Adler, viola; Jascha Nemtsov, piano (neos)


----------



## Malx

Maurice Ravel a collection of shorter pieces played by the Boston SO guided by Seiji Ozawa - Une barque sur l'ocean, Menuet antique, Alborado del gracioso, Pavane pour une infante defunte & La Valse (I chose to pass on Bolero which opens the disc).


----------



## The3Bs

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 134168
> 
> Today I've been practicing Scarlatti K380, a composer I never played in recital before, even though I loved my Andras Schiff album in the 90's and John Williams recording of the piece. I like this recording by young guy Lucas Debargue.


Very good recording from a new young Pianist... most of his output has been first class (I liked very much his Ravel Gaspard de la Nuit.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Schubert- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)
> 
> Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
> Liszt: Litanei - Andante Religioso (No. 1 from Vier Geistliche Lieder, S562, after Schubert)
> Schubert: Allegretto in C minor, D915
> Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
> Schubert: Klavierstück in E flat minor, D946 No. 1
> Schubert: Klavierstücke (3), D946
> Schubert: Kupelwieser-Walzer D I
> Schubert: Ländler (12) D790
> Schubert: Ländler (17), D366: No. 12


How do you like his Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'?


----------



## Marc

Due to lockdown, I'm much more at home than usual. Which means that I'm listening to music that, in normal circumstances, does not end up in my cd player very often.
Right now: Rachmaninov's first symphony, D minor, opus 13.
Played by the St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Mariss Jansons.
I'm listening with my headphones on, whilst working, volume not too loud, and I'm enjoying it. In these circumstances, one has to make the best of things.


----------



## The3Bs

New day start with Richter

Schubert ‎- Piano Sonatas, D575, D625, D664 / Moment Musical, D780 No.1









Sviatoslav Richter

A very introspective take on these sonatas... from a live recital.. on surprisingly good sound.


----------



## Malx

The3Bs said:


> New day start with Richter
> 
> Schubert ‎- Piano Sonatas, D575, D625, D664 / Moment Musical, D780 No.1
> 
> View attachment 134184
> 
> 
> Sviatoslav Richter
> 
> A very introspective take on these sonatas... from a live recital.. on surprisingly good sound.


I'll have to dig that disc out and give it a listen soon, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Early 1980s recordings made when Mutter was still a teenager. There has never been any doubting her star quality.


----------



## Malx

Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique - Les Musiciens du Louvre, Marc Minkowski.


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> I'll have to dig that disc out and give it a listen soon, thanks for the reminder.


You're welcome...

He is a true Chameleon/Magician of the keyboard... the way he colors the notes is fantastic... from the attack to the almost suspending of notes


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> How do you like his Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'?


A bit heavy, if you mean his performance, different from Perahia to name just one, but generally I love his playing.


----------



## Rogerx

Ballet Gala: Art of Prima Ballerina

L.S.O conducted by Richard Bonynge

1. La Bayadere, ballet: Excerpt
2. Pas de Trois
3. Giselle, ballet: Act 1. Danse des vignerons - Pas seul - Peasant Pas de deux
4. Giselle, ballet: Act 2. Pas de deux
5. La Sylphide, ballet ('Sylfiden'): Pas de deux
6. The Swan Lake, ballet, Op. 20: The Black Swan
7. Bolero 1830, ballet: Excerpt
8. Pas de Quatre, ballet


----------



## flamencosketches

*Guillaume Du Fay*: Various isorhythmic motets. Paul Van Nevel, Huelgas Ensemble.

Not sure how I feel about the instruments, and all the female voices. It's a nice sounding ensemble, but it's not Dufay as I have come to know him. Could be a shortcoming on my part as I am new to his music.


----------



## Kieran

One of the many genius aspects of Mozart is his gratuitous generosity with giving us so much glorious music for wind instruments. Listening now to the Posthorn Serenade, Karl Bohm waving the breadstick, and our own James Galway playing the flute in movements 3 and 4, which are two gorgeously fluent movements, almost like nature itself embedded itself in the orchestra.

Next listen for me will be the Haffner Serenade...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Happy Birthday John!
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances
Janáček: Taras Bulba
John Eliot Gardiner & NDR Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Visiting an area of the collection which for me is a bit of a backwater - but as time permits its an ideal opportunity to reacquaint myself with some of the discs hidden there, for example:

Aaron Copland, Symphony No 3 - New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Helgi

Listening to Lorin Maazel with the Berlin Philharmonic this morning:










Currently playing Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 4, recorded in 1960.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.2 in C minor, the "Resurrection". Bruno Walter, New York Philharmonic.

A very traditional reading. I think Walter sees this as another "great symphonies" in the vein of Beethoven's 9th, Brahms's 4th, etc., rather than something more dramatic or theatrical, like what we get from Bernstein's recording with the same orchestra from a few years later. I think I prefer this approach. But it's been far too long since I've heard the Bernstein.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cello Suite No.5


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1,/Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

These are still my favorite Harpsichord Concertos and of course the opening of this CD with the beautiful "Triple Concerto".


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p0840bgm


----------



## Helgi

Beethoven String Quartet No. 10 Op. 74 with Belcea:


----------



## Rogerx

Sgambati: Orchestral Works

Francesco Caramiello (piano)

Nurnberger Philharmoniker, Fabrizio Ventura

See also: Giovanni Sgambati


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I've never heard the triple concerto before. This. Is. FIRE.


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


>


Hey, Joe B, I can recommend this. :tiphat:


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> A bit heavy, if you mean his performance, different from Perahia to name just one, but generally I love his playing.


Thanks for the feedback... My standards here are Edwin Fischer and Sviatoslav Richter ... I might try it later...


----------



## The3Bs

... continuing the Richter vein...

Haydn & Mozart, Sviatoslav Richter ‎- À Notre-Dame De Fidélité









Amazing... Haydn to dye for.... and the Mozart... The acoustics help making it sound even more mystical....

Haydn:
Sonata In Do Minore Hob XVI n.20
Andate E Variazioni In Fa Minore Hob XVII n.6

Mozart:
Fantasia In Do Minore K.475 In C Minor
Sonata In Do Minore K.457


----------



## Joe B

Colin Tilney performing sonatas by Domenico Scarlatti:


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61 & Overture, Op. 21

Ceri-Lyn Cissone (narrator), Alexander Knox (narrator) & Frankie Wakefield (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra & The Monteverdi Choir, Sir John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## sbmonty

Elliott Carter: Cello Concerto


----------



## Vasks

*F-A Philidor - Overture to "Carmen Saeculare" (Malgiore/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio #26 in F# minor (Beaux Arts/Philips)
W. A. Mozart - Divertimento in D, K.131 (Vegh/Capriccio)*


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday Nikolai Miaskovsky!

Miaskovsky: String Quartets, No. 3 Op. 33-3, No. 10 Op. 67-1, No. 13, Op. 86, The Leningrad Taneiev Quartet










Miaskovsky: Symphonies 10 & 11. Svetlanov, State Symphony Orchestra of Russia










Happy Birthday John Eliot Gardiner! Thanks for all the beautiful performances you have shared with us and more to come.

Mendelssohn: Symphonies 1 & 4. Gardiner, LSO










Bach: Cantatas, BWV 5, 48, 90, 56 ,Joanne Lunn, John Eliot Gardiner, William Towers, Peter Harvey, Monteverdi Choir, James Gilchrist & English Baroque Soloists










Vivaldi: Gloria. Handel: Dixit Dominus. English Baroque Solosits. Gardiner, Montreverdi Choir, Katherine Fuge, Elinor Carter, Gillian Keith, Angela Kazimierczuk,others.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

Just into the first movement, this is really nice.

This is a great symphony (may be the scherzo goes on a little too long), but the 9th is the only symphony where the greatest moments for me are on the first page and the last page. I'm always on the edge of my seat with complete focus.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134208


*Carl Maria von Weber*

Symphony No. 1 in C major
Symphony No. 2 in C major
Andante e Rondo Ungarese
Concerto in F major for bassoon and orchestra

Jaakko Luoma, bassoon
Tapiola Sinfonietta
Jean-Jacques Kantorow, conductor

2009


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Violin Sonata Op 47 'Kreutzer' - Pinchas Zukerman & Marc Neikrug.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 17 Op 31 No 2 'Der Sturm' - Gerhard Oppitz.


----------



## Rogerx

Alfvén - Symphony No.5 and Bergakungen (The Mountain King) Suite, Op. 37/ Elegy from 'Gustav II Adolf'
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra Strings
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hgr1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various vocal/choral works part one for late afternoon.

_Zwei Kanons_ for for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: J.W. von Goethe] (1905):
_Friede auf Erden_ [_Peace on Earth_] for unaccompanied mixed choir op.13 [Text: Conrad Ferdinand Meyer] (1907):










_Gedenken_ [_Remembrance_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: anon.] (poss. between 1893 and 1903):
_Sechs Lieder_ for voice and piano op.3 [Texts: German folk sources/Gottfried Keller/Richard Dehmel/Jens Peter Jacobsen/Hermann Lingg] (1899-1903):
_Acht Lieder_ for voice and piano op.6 [Texts: Julius Hart/Richard Dehmel/Paul Remer/Herman Conradi/Gottfried Keller/John Henry Mackay/Kurt Aram/Friedrich Nietzsche] (1903-05):
_Zwei Balladen_ for voice and piano op.12 [Texts: Heinrich Ammann/Victor Klemperer] (1907):
_Zwei Lieder_ for voice and piano op.14 [Texts: Stefan Anton George/Karl Henckell] (1907-08):
_Am Strande_ [_At the Seashore_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1909):










_15 Gedichte aus 'Das Buch der hängenden Gärten'_ [_Fifteen Poems from 'The Book of the Hanging Gardens'_] - song cycle for voice and piano op.15 [Texts: Stefan George] (1908-09):










_Erwartung_ [_Expectation_] - monodrama in one act for soprano and orchestra [Text: Marie Pappenheim] op.17 (1909):


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Lehár: The Merry Widow
Cheryl Studer, Barbara Bonney, Rainer Trost, Boje Skovhus, Bryn Terfel,
John Eliot Gardiner & Wiener Philharmoniker & The Monteverdi Choir
_I had no idea Gardiner made this (the sins of youth). I had to try that..._


----------



## The3Bs

...technical wizardry:

Franz Liszt -- Six Grandes Etudes de Paganini, Transcriptions of Schuberts Marsche fur das Pianoforte übertragen









Marc André Hamelin

I am stunned. Every time I listen to this... be it with the Etudes or the transcriptions, nothing else to say.


----------



## Manxfeeder

DaddyGeorge said:


> Lehár: The Merry Widow
> _I had no idea Gardiner made this (the sins of youth). I had to try that..._


I forgot I have that recording. I'm going to have to dig that one out.


----------



## sonance

Keepsake of Modern Age. Works for viola and violoncello
- Otto Siegl: Duo-Sonate
- Rebecca Clarke: Lullaby and Grotesque
- Paul Hindemith: Duett
- Günter Raphael: Duo für Viola und Violoncello
- Witold Lutoslawski: Bukoliki
- Darius Milhaud: Sonatine pour alto et violoncelle
- Siegmund Schul: 2 Chassidische Tänze
Julia Rebekka Adler, viola; Thomas Ruge, cello (neos)


----------



## Merl

For some this is one of the greatest Bruckner discs ever recorded. I can't say I disagree.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2

Recorded At - Walthamstow Assembly Hall

Still my favourite of the 2nd


----------



## Joe B




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Manxfeeder said:


> I forgot I have that recording. I'm going to have to dig that one out.


I was listening this via Apple Music and I lasted less than half an hour - deleted.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Handel: Water Music Suites Nos. 1-3
John Eliot Gardiner & English Baroque Soloists


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 4 - Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vanska.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*


----------



## Jacck

*Johann Wenzel Kalliwoda - Symphony No.3 in D-minor, Op.32*
Orchestra: Hamburger Symphoniker
Conductor: Johannes Moesus

great symphony


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Symphony No. 40*
> 
> View attachment 134220


I think we bought this box around the same time. I'm finding myself really disappointed with it, honestly. Frankly, I don't get much out of the majority of the recordings. The highlight for me is Tristan und Isolde which is a great recording, but I don't care for the Beethoven or Brahms symphonies.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 1-9*
Gielen, SWR Symphony Orchestra

Generally, the tempo of each symphony is a little faster than average, so take that into account when considering this set. 1, 3, 5, 6, 8, and 9 all sounded terrific to me, and the others are serviceable renditions.

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17*
Anderszewski, Scottish Chamber Orchestra

I am now 4 for 4 on outstanding performances of this concerto, so it may just be a fine composition.


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> I think we bought this box around the same time. I'm finding myself really disappointed with it, honestly. Frankly, I don't get much out of the majority of the recordings. The highlight for me is Tristan und Isolde which is a great recording, but I don't care for the Beethoven or Brahms symphonies.


You're not on your own, FMCS! That Brahms 3rd....ugh!!!!


----------



## Merl

On a lighter note, I really enjoyed this before.


----------



## Knorf

Schnittke, String Quartet No. 2.
Molinari String Quartet.

First time I've listened to this piece. Wow! I love it! My thanks to Portamento for choosing this for the Weekly Quartet thread!

The performance by the Molinari String Quartet is wonderful. I have no basis for comparison, but with the scrolling score, I can verify that what they're doing is amazing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I think we bought this box around the same time. I'm finding myself really disappointed with it, honestly. Frankly, I don't get much out of the majority of the recordings. The highlight for me is Tristan und Isolde which is a great recording, but I don't care for the Beethoven or Brahms symphonies.


Yeah, I feel pretty much the same. Music & Arts has outstanding Beethoven and Brahms symphonies by Furtwangler, and these EMI recordings pale in comparison. But the Beethoven violin concerto is very good.

As for Mozart's 40th, this is an unusually driven performance, which is interesting, at least to me. Usually the interpretation is to downplay the underlying tension, but here it is very much in the forefront.

I hope in revisiting this set I can find some things I may have missed.


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier Book II
Kenneth Gilbert (harpsichord)


----------



## Eramire156

*Arthur, Fritz and the CSO*

*Johannes Brahms
Piano Concerto no.1 in D minor, op.15
Capriccio, op.76 no.2
Intermezzo, op.118 no.6
Rhapsody, op.79 no.1









Arthur Rubinstein

Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 94. Boccherini, Symphony in C minor.*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
John Eliot Gardiner & London Symphony Orchestra & The Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Marc

Carl Nielsen, Symphony no. 1 from G minor to C Major , opus 7.

Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Theodore Kuchar.










Good stuff, this.

At this moment, Kuchar's Nielsen symphonies are availabe here for a nice price download (also in FLAC), together with orchestral works of Dvořák, Smetana, Shostakovich and some Latin-American composers (around € 12,--):

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...re-kuchar-dvorak-shostakovich-smetana-nielsen


----------



## The3Bs

It was in the queue for some time... an evening with Annie Fischer

Beethoven ‎- Piano Sonatas No. 19, 15 "Pastoral", No. 30, No. 32









Annie Fischer

Mesmerizing... with a very special "Pastoral" and the last two are close to the Everest... In some places the piano sounds a bit metallic but overall a CD I love and cherish amongst the other greats..


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> Yeah, I feel pretty much the same. Music & Arts has outstanding Beethoven and Brahms symphonies by Furtwangler, and these EMI recordings pale in comparison. But the Beethoven violin concerto is very good.
> 
> As for Mozart's 40th, this is an unusually driven performance, which is interesting, at least to me. Usually the interpretation is to downplay the underlying tension, but here it is very much in the forefront.
> 
> I hope in revisiting this set I can find some things I may have missed.


I have one Furtwängler Brahms recording that I really love, Brahms 1 with the Hamburg NDR SO from I believe 1951. It's beautifully intense and in quite good sound. I was hoping for something nearly as good out of the EMI recordings, especially as that's a big label and the other one is a radio broadcast, but just like you said, it pales in comparison. Maybe I'll check out the Music & Arts Brahms set if it comes by for cheap.


----------



## eljr

1.	Concerto No. 12: Allegro (From: La Stravaganza) Vivaldi	03:38 
2.	Toccata Arpeggiata (From: Masters of Lute) Kapsberger	02:51 
3.	Tota salutis (From: Bolivian Baroque, Vol. 2) Anonymous	05:35 
4.	Quatuor No. 1 in D Major: Vite (From: Paris Quartets, Vol. 2) Telemann	03:19 
O Gottes Stadt, BuxWV 87 (From: Death & Devotion) Buxtehude	08:49 
6.	Sonata in C Major KV 6: Allegro Molto (From: Sonatas for Keyboard and Violin, Vol. 1) Mozart	03:32 
7.	Sound the Trumpet (From: Tintomara) Purcell	02:23 
8.	String Quartet in E Minor: Andantino (From: Tchaikovsky, Verdi) Verdi	07:27 
9.	Symphony No. 2: Allegro molto (From: Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2) Rachmaninoff	10:13 
10.	Suite in A Minor: Andante (From: Dvorák - Symphony No. 7 & Suite in A Major) Dvorak	04:14 
11.	Rosary Sonatas: Passacaglia (From: Guardian Angel) Biber	08:52 
12.	Symphony No. 3: Lustig im Tempo und keck im Ausdruck (From: Mahler - Symphony No. 3) Mahler	04:05 
13.	Sensemaya (From: Homenaje a Revueltas) Revueltas	04:43 Total time: 69:46

the flac file is free till the end of the month
https://www.channelclassics.com/cat...Choices-30-Years-of-Channel-Classics-Records/


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various vocal/choral works part two tonight.

_Gurre-Lieder_ - cantata in three parts for soprano, mezzo-soprano, two tenors, bass-baritone, narrator, three men's choirs, large mixed choir and large orchestra WoO [Text: Jens Peter Jacobsen] (1900-03 and 1910-11):










_Herzgewächse_ [_Foliage of the Heart_] - song for soprano, celesta, harmonium and harp op.20 [Text: Maurice Maeterlinck] (1911):
_Pierrot lunaire_ [_Pierrot Moonstruck_] - melodrama in three parts for sprechtstimme voice, flute/piccolo, clarinet/bass clarinet, violin/viola, cello and piano op.21 [Texts: Albert Giraud] (1912):










_Die glückliche Hand_ [_The Lucky Hand_] - 'drama with music' for baritone, two mimes, mixed _sprechstimme_ choir and orchestra op.18 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg] (1910-13):


----------



## eljr

DaddyGeorge said:


> Handel: Water Music Suites Nos. 1-3
> John Eliot Gardiner & English Baroque Soloists
> 
> View attachment 134218


I love this "Virtuoso" series.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

eljr said:


> I love this "Virtuoso" series.


bought in Vienna for 4 euros - nice price


----------



## Marc

DaddyGeorge said:


> bought in Vienna for 4 euros - nice price


Indeed!
It's me fav Water Music recording, fresh and convincing!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Knorf

Per Nørgård, Symphonies 3 & 7.
Danish National Vocal Ensemble, Choir, and Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## Jacck

*Joseph Jongen - Symphonie Concertante*
Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Pascal Rophé

I am a sucker for organ symphonies. I wish there were more of them.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

J. S. Bach: Orchestral Suite #1 BWV 1066
John Eliot Gardiner & English Baroque Soloists


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.7, op.59 no.1
String Quartet no.11, op.95









Suske Quartett Berlin*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Czerny: Symphony No. 6 in G minor

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern
Grzegorz Nowak
Recorded: 16-18 June 2004

One of the most prolific tutors of his time.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.8 in E-flat major, the "Symphony of a Thousand". Leonard Bernstein, London Symphony Orchestra

Can't get enough of the 8th lately... I definitely think it's one of Mahler's best symphonies. I have a feeling I'm going to start spending a lot more time with the middle symphonies soon, though.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61 & Overture, Op. 21
> 
> Ceri-Lyn Cissone (narrator), Alexander Knox (narrator) & Frankie Wakefield (narrator)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra & The Monteverdi Choir, Sir John Eliot Gardiner.


what a good idea..... I have this on blu ray audio


----------



## eljr

Pure Audio Blu-ray Disc


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.8 in E-flat major, the "Symphony of a Thousand". Leonard Bernstein, London Symphony Orchestra.


I'd be interested in hearing your further thoughts about this Mahler 8, if you're willing to share them.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Mass No.1 in D minor 
John Eliot Gardiner & Wiener Philharmoniker & The Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Joe B

Earlier while working from home:


















Trying to teach with this 'distance learning' model is a nightmare. I've been in front of my computer working since early this morning. I need to relax:


----------



## Malx

Finally today:
Callas, Verdi Heroines.


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> I'd be interested in hearing your further thoughts about this Mahler 8, if you're willing to share them.


I find it to be a very intense and dramatic reading. I don't know too many recordings of the work, only this and Haitink/Concertgebouw (plus I've heard Solti/CSO once, and just ordered it on CD so hopefully will be spending more time with it soon) and Lenny is certainly more dramatic than the Haitink, which seems to me a bit more meditative. The LSO plays beautifully. I find the overall orchestral texture to be rich and "fluffy", but frequently with individual lines-voices, brass, strings-which cut through the orchestra like a sharp knife through butter. The effect is enthralling. I find the Hymnus to be overall a bit on the bombastic side for my taste, but I think that's difficult to avoid. The Faust Scene is more Bernstein's style and is given a deeply Romantic reading.

The singing is excellent. The soloists sound distant as if they're at the top of an ivory tower, descanting over the masses. Somewhat distant and with plenty of reverb. It gives the second movement a bit of a "religious" feel, if that makes any sense. The choirs are big and full but they sound best to me when singing quietly, like the entry of the choirs after the introduction to part 2 and of course the Chorus Mysticus.

Hope that makes sense. I'm new to appreciating this symphony and I'm still trying to work out what makes it tick. But with that caveat out of the way, I'd recommend it to anyone interested in the 8th. Does Bernstein ever miss? They're not always my favorites, but I wouldn't call any entry of his Columbia/Sony cycle any less than very good, usually great. I ordered his DG cycle and I'm very excited to listen and compare.


----------



## Knorf

For me, I don't think Bernstein ever missed with Mahler, just that some of them aren't my favorites. It's been a long time since I heard that 8th, but I remember thinking it didn't cohere as well as it could. Also it's kind of sloppy sometimes. But as I said, long time since I've heard it.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134240


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Otello

National Philharmonic Orchestra
James Levine, conductor

1978, remastered 2013


----------



## Joachim Raff

Franck: Concerto for Violin & Orchestra in E Minor Op 30


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphony #8
John Eliot Gardiner & Orchestre Revolutionaire et Romantique


----------



## Manxfeeder

DaddyGeorge said:


> Bruckner: Mass No.1 in D minor
> John Eliot Gardiner & Wiener Philharmoniker & The Monteverdi Choir
> 
> View attachment 134235


Gardiner makes the opening reminiscent of Mozart's Requiem. I wonder if that was intentional.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Sylvia McNair, 
Iulia Várady, Catherine Robbin, Cornelius Hauptmann,
John Eliot Gardiner & The English Baroque Soloists & The Monteverdi Choir


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.6 in F major, op.68, the "Pastorale". Karl Böhm, Vienna Philharmonic

Aside from a too-slow (for my tastes) first movement, this is a phenomenal recording from a great orchestra at the peak of their abilities. The Vienna f***ing Philharmonic, man... that brass, those strings. No sound in the world like it. Too bad they're one of the most conservative institutions in the world, but then maybe that's the key to their success...? No comment.

Most likely going to listen onto the Schubert when this finishes.



Knorf said:


> For me, I don't think Bernstein ever missed with Mahler, just that some of them aren't my favorites. It's been a long time since I heard that 8th, but I remember thinking it didn't cohere as well as it could. Also it's kind of sloppy sometimes. But as I said, long time since I've heard it.


Try again sometime soon, if you still have the CD lying around somewhere. You might find you like it more than you remember. Or it might be even worse. Either way, worth a listen!


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gouigh leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rene Clausen and Stephen Paulus:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134244


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Arie d'Opera dal Fondo Foà 28

Modo Antiquo
Federico Maria Sardelli, director

2005


----------



## Joe B

Some really lovely singing of some really great material.


----------



## Rogerx

Suppé: Overtures & Marches

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Piano Concertos 1 and 2
Jayson Gilham (piano), Adelaide Symphony Orchestra, Nicholas Carter


----------



## Rogerx

Sonates françaises- Jean-Jacques Kantorow and Alexandre Kantorow

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 and other works

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)
.
Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk


----------



## sonance

Yedid Nefesh. Amant de mon âme
Meirav Ben David-Harel, voice, percussion, hurdy-gurdy; Yaïr Harel, voice, tar, percussion; Nima Ben David, viola da gamba; Michèle Claude, percussion (alpha)


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Il viaggio a Reims

Katia Ricciarelli (Madame Cortese), Lucia Valentini Terrani (Marchesa Melibea), Lella Cuberli (Contessa di Folleville), Cecilia Gasdia (Corinna), Eduardo Giménez (Cavalier Belfiore), Francisco Araiza (Conte di Libenskof), Samuel Ramey (Lord Sidney), Ruggero Raimondi (Don Profondo), Enzo Dara (Baron di Trombonok), Leo Nucci (Don Alvaro)

Prague Philharmonic Choir, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various vocal/choral works part three for this morning and early afternoon. Includes the hour-long _Von heute auf morgen_, Schoenberg's contribution to the short-lived _zeitoper_ genre.

_Lied der Waldtaube_ [_Song of the Wood Dove_] from _Gurre-Lieder_ WoO - arr. for mezzo-soprano and chamber orchestra WoO [Text: Jens Peter Jacobsen] (orig. by 1911 - arr. 1923):










_Die Jakobsleiter_ [_Jacob's Ladder_] - fragment of an oratorio for mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Arnold Schoenberg, after biblical sources] (c. 1916-26 inc.):



_Vier Stücke_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (final piece with mandolin, clarinet, violin and cello) op.27 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg/Tschan-Jo-Su, trans. by Hans Bethge] (1925):
_Drei Satiren_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (final piece with viola, cello and piano) op.28 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg] (1925-26):
_Sechs Stücke_ for unaccompanied male choir op.35 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg] (1930):










_Von heute auf morgen_ [_From Today to Tomorrow_] - opera in one act op.32 [Libretto: Max Blonda, a.k.a. Gertrud Schoenberg] (1928-29):


----------



## Malx

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 6 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.

I had forgotten how good this live recording is. 
I have in the past stated that I found Mackerras good but rarely inspiring in standard repertoire I will humbly retract that statement as this performance and the live Mahler 4 from the same sources are both very fine. His reputation in Czech music is well established but I will admit there are more strings to his bow than I had previously thought - isn't it nice to be suprised from time to time.


----------



## Shosty

Cesar Franck - String Quartet in D major
Gabriel Faure - String Quartet in E minor

Dante Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gardiner's second recording of Monteverdi's _Vespers_ was recorded live in the Basilica di San Marco, Venice and has a splendid theatricality about. Probably not to everyone's taste, but I really like it.


----------



## Malx

After forming a different opinion of the Mackerras Tchaikovsky disc I thought I'd try another conductor in a Symphony that they previously failed to impress me in.

Mackerras succeeded Gergiev failed - this is still a very ordinary run through imo, the soloists are poor, in the third movement Gergiev races off at a ridiculous pace and the whole seems somehow disjointed to my ear - thankfully it was a cheap download!


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Requiem - La Chapelle Royal, Collegium Vocale, Orchestre des Champs Elysees, Herreweghe.

















I have the recording in this box:


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano sonatas D.664/D.588/D.575

Christian Zacharias


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6
Christian Lindberg & Arctic Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Helgi

^ I believe that's the first time I've seen a selfie on an album cover


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Helgi said:


> ^ I believe that's the first time I've seen a selfie on an album cover


 Good point. I like this cover, it's nicely nonchalant...


----------



## Helgi

They look cold!

The picture put me in the mood for Sibelius, so currently listening to Symphony No. 5 with Osmo Vänskä and Lahti Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Malx

Faure, Requiem - Ensemble Musique Oblique, Herreweghe.









Again from this box:


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## HenryPenfold

This morning it has been somewhat Baxian.

Symphonies 2, 3, 5 & 7.

Tintagel

The Garden Of Fand 

All By 'Royal National Symphony Orchestra' Conducted by David Lloyd Jones

I also have the Dr Tod H cycle, but lately I've been enjoying this set .....

This is all of course augmented by the wonderful Lyrita CDs!


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hfsy


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1

The Power of Illusion

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vasks

*Joachim - Henry IV Overture (Botstein/IMP)
Gernsheim - Symphony #4 (Kohler/Arte Nova)*


----------



## chill782002

Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade

Nikolai Golovanov / USSR State Academic Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra

Recorded 1950

There are other recordings of this work made with better orchestras but this has to be most exciting performance I've heard. Plus, David Oistrakh plays the first violin part, which is an additional bonus.


----------



## Bourdon

*Songs from Varanasi*

Girija Devi


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Cello Concerto, Bruch and Tchaikovsky

Janos Starker (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33


----------



## starthrower




----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Rudolf Barshai, Junge Deutsche Philharmonie.

I would call this my first fully attentive listen to this famous recording. I like it. Barshai's delivery is very stormy, and the playing of the youth orchestra is quite proficient. Not on par with the immaculate playing of the VPO on the Boulez recording that I love, but I dare say better than Bernstein's New York Philharmonic on the 1960s recording, which I find sloppy at times. I would say this is a reading which emphasizes drama over clarity and precision, and this, of all Mahler symphonies, is one that I find benefits from razor sharp incisiveness and crystal clarity of contrapuntal textures. But there are moments of visionary execution throughout where I'm left wondering why I haven't heard more of Barshai's conducting. I know he's supposed to be a great interpreter of Shostakovich. I wonder what DSCH thought of Mahler's 5th... I know he was quite fond of the 7th.

Thanks to Becca, Allegro Con Brio, and others for coaxing me into checking out this recording. It really is a great one.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Sextets Nos.1 & 2

Michal Kanka & Josef Kluson

Talich Quartet


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 5, 6, & 7 Op 10 1-3 - Paul Lewis.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hflj


----------



## Jacck

*Charles Koechlin - String Quartet No 2*
Ardeo Quartet


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Symphony #2
William Steinberg & Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Janacek: Pohadka 
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata 
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata 

Steven Isserlis 
Olli Mustonen


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Emperor Concerto
*

Edwin Fischer and the Philharmonia Orchestra in 1951.


----------



## Knorf

Rogerx said:


> Dvorák: Cello Concerto, Bruch and Tchaikovsky
> 
> Janos Starker (cello)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


Wonderful recordings!

I had the privilege of performing Dvořák with János Starker. Obviously this was a couple decades later than this recording, but wow, his performance was still absolutely extraordinary! Even though I am a bassoonist, I attended a masterclass he gave, and it was one of the best masterclasses I have ever attended. There are a even a couple ideas I learned from him and still teach to my own bassoon students!

Talking to him was interesting. This concert was in early March, and all he wanted to talk about (it seemed) was college basketball! Especially the likely placement of the Indiana Hoosiers in the NCAA Tournament, and the struggles of Bob Knight.

Best of all, he paid me the nicest compliment! (I was playing principal.) But that's another story unto itself.


----------



## Shosty

Jan Dismas Zelenka - Miserere ZWV 57, De Profundis ZWV 50, Requiem ZWV 48

Paul Dombrecht, Il Fondamento

Found out about Zelenka here on TC and I'm loving it.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.4 in G major. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic, w/ Reri Grist (soprano)

Returning to this recording after having spent a good bit of time with the Szell/Cleveland, Klemperer/Philharmonia, & Levi/Atlanta recordings. I think this remains my reference. It sounds great. There is a lot of push & pull w/ the tempi & rhythms compared to the other conductors' recordings. For example, in the first movement every time the sleigh bells theme returns, it is in a different tempo, whereas others like to keep it more or less the same. I think it's effective; this is Mahler at his most lyrical, maybe even his most classically poised, but Bernstein is able to emphasize its dramatic elements without spoiling its charms in the slightest.

This is the symphony that got me hooked on Mahler, this time last year, and it still remains a favorite. The first recording I ever heard was the Szell/Chicago, which I'm finally getting on CD (should be coming to me this week) and I'm considering also getting the Maazel/Vienna w/ Kathleen Battle. I don't always like Maazel, but I do love the Vienna Philharmonic (how is it that Maazel got to conduct all these huge-name orchestras? I seldom find his conducting terribly inspired) and this is said to be the highlight of his cycle.


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphonies Nos 41 & 58 - AAM, Hogwood.

Disc 14 from this fine box:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Thanks to THIS THREAD I've been sucked into a vortex in which all I am capable of doing is listening to different recordings of "Eroica". Since yesterday I've listened to Wilhelm Furtwängler, Otto Klemperer, Arturo Toscanini, Sir John Barbirolli, Erich Kleiber, George Szell and Manfred Honeck. Somebody stop me.

Currently Listening to Ferenc Friscay.


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Thanks to THIS THREAD I've been sucked into a vortex in which all I am capable of doing is listening to different recordings of "Eroica". Since yesterday I've listened to Wilhelm Furtwängler, Otto Klemperer, Arturo Toscanini, Sir John Barbirolli, Erich Kleiber, George Szell and Manfred Honeck. Somebody stop me.
> 
> Currently Listening to Ferenc Friscay.


OH no... keep going if it pleases you... and do not forget Klemperer..


----------



## Knorf

Shosty said:


> Jan Dismas Zelenka - Miserere ZWV 57, De Profundis ZWV 50, Requiem ZWV 48
> 
> Paul Dombrecht, Il Fondamento
> 
> Found out about Zelenka here on TC and I'm loving it.


Ooooh! I think I need to hear this.


----------



## The3Bs

Oh! No time for music until an hour ago... so stressful!!!!

So finally on to some Schubert to calm me down...

Franz Schubert ‎- Sonate Für Klavier D959 - Moment Musical D 780 Op. 94 Nr. 3 / Impromptu D 899 Op. 90 Nr. 2 - Impromptu D 935 Op. Post. 142 Nr. 2









Alexander Lonquich

Surprisingly decent interpretation... very much in Kempff's style...with good sound to boot...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> OH no... keep going if it pleases you... and do not forget Klemperer..


He was one of the first I listened to. There's so many recordings and I'm listening to them on Amazon music so I'm not sure which album it was, but I really liked it. The third movement is one of the coolest things I've ever heard in my life. I've still got Karl Böhm, Herbert von Karajan, Leonard Bernstein and a couple of others on the playlist to get through...


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> He was one of the first I listened to. There's so many recordings and I'm listening to them on Amazon music so I'm not sure which album it was, but I really liked it. The third movement is one of the coolest things I've ever heard in my life. I've still got Karl Böhm, Herbert von Karajan, Leonard Bernstein and a couple of others on the playlist to get through...


Was it this:









with:
1. Sym No.3 in E flat, Op.55 'Eroica' I: Allegro Con Brio
2. Sym No.3 in E flat, Op.55 'Eroica' II: Marcia Funebre (Adagio Assai)
3. Sym No.3 in E flat, Op.55 'Eroica' III: Scherzo (Allegro Vivace) & Trio
4. Sym No.3 in E flat, Op.55 'Eroica' IV: Finale (Allegro Molto - Poco Andante - Presto)
5. Grosse Fuge, Op.133

I like the whole symphony ... but the Marcia Funebre is one of my favorites.. he manages to keep such tension...

The Große Fugue is also fantastic.


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Piano Trio 
Debussy: Violin and Cello Sonatas

Vladimir Ashkenazy
Itzhak Perlman
Lynn Harrell


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9
*


----------



## chill782002

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Thanks to THIS THREAD I've been sucked into a vortex in which all I am capable of doing is listening to different recordings of "Eroica". Since yesterday I've listened to Wilhelm Furtwängler, Otto Klemperer, Arturo Toscanini, Sir John Barbirolli, Erich Kleiber, George Szell and Manfred Honeck. Somebody stop me.
> 
> Currently Listening to Ferenc Friscay.


I've been inspired...









Beethoven - Symphony No 3 "Eroica"

Serge Koussevitzky / Boston Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1945


----------



## Jacck

*Johann Wenzel Kalliwoda - Symphony No. 5 in B minor, Op.106*
DAS NEUE ORCHESTER
Christoph Spering

I wonder why this Czech composer is so unknown even in Czech Republic. His symphonies are really great, especially this one. I would say that he is the 3rd best Czech symphonic composer, behind Dvořák and Martinů. I would place Kalliwoda before Fibich.


----------



## strawa

Turina - Chamber music by The Nash Ensemble

Piano Quartet in A minor, Op. 67
Violin Sonata No. 2 in G major, Op. 82
Escena andaluza, Op. 7
Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35
La oración del torero, Op. 34


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Chopin: Mazurkas
William Kapell


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various vocal/choral works part four of four this evening.

Poor Arnold didn't have the best of luck with his larger-scale biblical works, did he? Firstly, progress on his oratorio _Die Jakobsleiter_ was curtailed by his call-up to serve in the army during WWI. By the time he returned to it Schoenberg realised that his new twelve-tone philosophy was too much at odds with what had already been composed - he eventually aborted _Die Jakobsleiter_ altogether after one or two half-hearted attempts to make something of it.

Secondly, the opera _Moses und Aron_ was abandoned with no third act written. Two main reasons seem to have been given for this - Schoenberg hitting a brick wall when trying to spiritually reconcile various sources for certain biblical episodes prior to writing the music for the third act, and also that he lost any remaining motivation when he was unable to secure a grant to complete the work after relocating to the USA.

_Moses und Aron_ - opera in three acts WoO [Libretto: Arnold Schoenberg, after The Book of Exodus] (1930-32 inc.):



_Drei Leider_ for low voice and piano [Texts: Jakob Haringer] op.48 (1933):










_Ode to Napoleon_ for voice, piano and string quartet op.41 [Text: Lord Byron] (1942):










_Drei deutscher Volkslieder_ for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: German folk sources] (1928-29):
_Kol nidre_ for narrator, mixed choir and orchestra op.39 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg/Jewish liturgy] (1938):
_A Survivor from Warsaw_ for narrator, male choir and orchestra op.46 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg] (1947):
_Drei Volkslieder_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.49 - three selections from _Vier deutscher Volkslieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: German folk sources] (orig. 1928-29 - arr. 1948):
_Dreimal tausend Jahre_ [_Three Times a Thousand Years_] for unaccompanied mixed choir op.50a [Text: Dagobert Runes] (1949):
_Psalm 130_ for unaccompanied mixed choir, sung in Hebrew op.50b (1950):
_Moderner Psalm Nr.1_ for narrator, mixed choir and orchestra op.50c [Text: Arnold Schoenberg] (1950 inc.):


----------



## Jacck

elgars ghost said:


> Arnold Schoenberg - various vocal/choral works part four of four this evening.
> 
> Poor Arnold didn't have the best of luck with his larger-scale biblical works, did he? Firstly, progress on his oratorio _Die Jakobsleiter_was curtailed by his call-up to serve in the army during WWI. By the time he returned to it Schoenberg realised that his new twelve-tone philosophy was too much at odds with what had already been composed - he eventually aborted _Die Jakobsleiter_ altogether after one or two half-hearted attempts to make something of it.
> 
> Secondly, the opera _Moses und Aron_ was abandoned with no third act written. Two main reasons seem to have been given for this - Schoenberg hitting a brick wall when trying to spiritually reconcile various sources of certain biblical episodes prior to writing the music for the third act, and also that he lost any remaining motivation when he was unable to secure a grant to complete the work after relocating to the USA.
> 
> _Moses und Aron_ - opera in three acts WoO [Libretto: Arnold Schoenberg, after The Book of Exodus] (1930-32 inc.):


this is an amazing opera. Although it is unfinished, I consider it one of the greatest operas ever written. It has philosophical depth that almost no other musical work can match (possibly Wagner can), it has amazing music (you need to listen to it repeatedly to really get it). I love how Schoenberg portrays God in this opera - the host of multiple voices right at the beginning, when God speaks to Moses.


----------



## Manxfeeder

chill782002 said:


> I've been inspired...


I have also. This is an intense recording of the 3rd from Toscanini in 1939.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> I have also. This is an intense recording of the 3rd from Toscanini in 1939.
> 
> View attachment 134285


I have that disc, it will be added to the 'must listen to soon' pile.
Thanks for the reminder Manxfeeder.


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, String Quartet 'Voces intimae' - Budapest String Quartet.

An excellent performance in remarkable sound for its age - recorded in the Beethovensaal Berlin 8th August 1933.
One of the gems contained in this box:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Franck, E: Konzertstuck

Christiane Edinger (violin)
Wurttembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen
Ola Rudner


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set


----------



## Malx

Ligeti, Violin Concerto - Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Ensemble Modern, Peter Eotvos.


----------



## The3Bs

... and some more Schubert D 959

Schubert ‎- Klaviersonate D.959 / Moments Musicaux D.780









Stephen Kovacevich

After the Lonquich, I can't avoid the feeling of some disappointment...

Firstly, due to poor sound engineering or a very hard sounding piano the sonata looses some of its singing musicality..

Secondly, it does not help that Kovacevich adopts a minimal rubatto to the sonata and also quite fast tempi (the Andantino is almost a jog). Need to go and compare the timings of these two pianists with some others

Kovacevich:
1 I: Allegro 15:30
2 II: Andantino 6:49
3 III: Scherzo: Allegro Vivace - Trio 4:33
4 IV: Rondo: Allegretto 11:18

Lonquich:
1 I - Allegro 17:35
2 II - Andantino 8:13
3 III - Scherzo. Allegro Vivace 5:16
4 IV - Rondò. Allegretto 12:47


----------



## flamencosketches

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Symphony No.5 in D major, op.107, the "Reformation". Lorin Maazel, Berlin Philharmonic

Bought it for the Franck, kept it for the great Mendelssohn. This is incidentally the recording which convinced me that Maazel might not be a talentless hack after all, though he did leave behind some pretty poor recordings later in life, it seems.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jacck said:


> this is an amazing opera. Although it is unfinished, I consider it one of the greatest operas ever written. It has philosophical depth that almost no other musical work can match (possibly Wagner can), it has amazing music (you need to listen to it repeatedly to really get it). I love how Schoenberg portrays God in this opera - the host of multiple voices right at the beginning, when God speaks to Moses.


It certainly is powerful stuff and you are right, it is a work I get a little bit more from each time I hear it.


----------



## agoukass

Janacek: Piano Sonatas; On an Overgrown Path; In the Mists 

Rudolf Firkusny


----------



## Joachim Raff

Recording is a bit ropy but definitely a new composer for me


----------



## Caesura

---------------
Video isn't available!


----------



## Jacck

*Camille Saint-Saëns - Requiem*
Île de France National Orchestra - Jacques Mercier


----------



## Shosty

John Adams - Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? & China Gates

Yuja Wang, Los Angeles Philharmonic & Gustavo Dudamel

I am a bit of an Adams fan so I may be biased but I'm loving it so far! For some reason I was reminded of L'escalier du diable (The Devil's Staircase) during the first movement which is one of my favorite Ligeti works.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Was it this:
> 
> View attachment 134280
> 
> 
> with:
> 1. Sym No.3 in E flat, Op.55 'Eroica' I: Allegro Con Brio
> 2. Sym No.3 in E flat, Op.55 'Eroica' II: Marcia Funebre (Adagio Assai)
> 3. Sym No.3 in E flat, Op.55 'Eroica' III: Scherzo (Allegro Vivace) & Trio
> 4. Sym No.3 in E flat, Op.55 'Eroica' IV: Finale (Allegro Molto - Poco Andante - Presto)
> 5. Grosse Fuge, Op.133
> 
> I like the whole symphony ... but the Marcia Funebre is one of my favorites.. he manages to keep such tension...
> 
> The Große Fugue is also fantastic.


I'm not certain. It might be with a different cover. I would totally remember that pipe picture because I love smoking a pipe and listening to classical. I'll have to look for this one on Amazon. Thanks for the rec. Side note; I'm finding the most highly recommend and and dead conductors have great performances but I have issues from a sound engineering perspective. That said, the Klemperer I heard was recorded at least as well as it's peers.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Nielsen*: Clarinet Concerto, op.57. Anthony McGill, Alan Gilbert, New York Philharmonic

So far, so good. First listen to this piece. The whole disc is available as a free download from Qobuz if anyone is interested. See the "Ridiculously cheap bargains" thread for more details-other offerings as well.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Another Unsung Composer. Got my exploring head on!


----------



## Malx

Iannis Xenakis, Persepolis - Iannis Xenakis.

About as far as I can go with electro-acoustic music (if that is the correct definition) played using polytape 8 track which produces a striking soundscape which I found difficult to comprehend. I stuck it out to the end of the 46 minute duration of the piece but it will be a long time before I return to it.
I do like a number of other Xenakis works but this one was perhaps a step too far for me.









As I often do after listening to a modern work something by Bach :

Cello Suite No 3 Phoebe Carrai.


----------



## Itullian

I liked this group's Beethoven set so much, I had to have their Mozart.
It's wonderful also, and man, does Berlin Cllassics have great recorded sound!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> *Felix Mendelssohn*: Symphony No.5 in D major, op.107, the "Reformation". Lorin Maazel, Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> Bought it for the Franck, kept it for the great Mendelssohn. This is incidentally the recording which convinced me that Maazel might not be a talentless hack after all, though he did leave behind some pretty poor recordings later in life, it seems.


This was my first exposure to Maazel, and I think he did a great job with both of them. Especially with the Reformation, he is one of the few that manages to make, in the fourth movement, the transition into the second theme dynamic, where in reality Mendelssohn, unfortunately, wrote it kind of flabby.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Was it this:
> 
> View attachment 134280
> 
> 
> with:
> 1. Sym No.3 in E flat, Op.55 'Eroica' I: Allegro Con Brio
> 2. Sym No.3 in E flat, Op.55 'Eroica' II: Marcia Funebre (Adagio Assai)
> 3. Sym No.3 in E flat, Op.55 'Eroica' III: Scherzo (Allegro Vivace) & Trio
> 4. Sym No.3 in E flat, Op.55 'Eroica' IV: Finale (Allegro Molto - Poco Andante - Presto)
> 5. Grosse Fuge, Op.133
> 
> I like the whole symphony ... but the Marcia Funebre is one of my favorites.. he manages to keep such tension...
> 
> The Große Fugue is also fantastic.


So it was not that. Amazon doesn't have it for streaming. Thanks though.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Shosty said:


> View attachment 134291
> 
> 
> John Adams - Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? & China Gates
> 
> Yuja Wang, Los Angeles Philharmonic & Gustavo Dudamel
> 
> I am a bit of an Adams fan so I may be biased but I'm loving it so far! For some reason I was reminded of L'escalier du diable (The Devil's Staircase) during the first movement which is one of my favorite Ligeti works.


I head an except and it was great. I will get around to listening to the entire presentation soon.


----------



## 13hm13

Händel: Messiah
Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Symphony #1
Marek Janowski & Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.4 in B-flat major, op.60. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic

This is one of my favorite Beethoven CDs. Maybe I ought to get the whole Lenny/NY set. I think it can still be had cheaply as a Sony "white box".



Manxfeeder said:


> This was my first exposure to Maazel, and I think he did a great job with both of them. Especially with the Reformation, he is one of the few that manages to make, in the fourth movement, the transition into the second theme dynamic, where in reality Mendelssohn, unfortunately, wrote it kind of flabby.


Odd that you give the credit to Maazel over Mendelssohn, I'll have to look at the score and listen to my other recording (Masur/Leipzig) and see if you're right!

What do you think of Boulez's Mahler 3? I'm actually pretty tempted to buy the whole box even though I already have 5 and 6 as individual discs. It's so cheap.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Some really lovely singing of some really great material.


indeed, it seems to get a lot of play here too


----------



## Itullian

Disc 2, symphonies 3 & 8.
What can I say? It's Bruno.


----------



## Rambler

*Halle - English Landscapes* Halle conducted by Sir Mark Elder 








An evocation of English landscapes. On lockdown in England and missing my regular hikes in the countryside this will have to suffice. Most of the landscapes evoked are southern English though, rather than my northern England stomping grounds. And irritatingly I had a cottage holiday booked on the coast of south-west England that has had to be cancelled, so Tintagel is rather bitter-sweet.
So what have we got?

Arnold Bax: Tintagel. A fantastic evocation of the coast. Possibly Bax's most popular work, and certainly should appeal to a wide audience.

Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending. Ever popular with the Classic FM crowd, and perhaps derided by the connoisseur, but I like it once in a while.

Gerald Finzi: The Fall of the Leaf. Finzi is a composer I seem to have unfairly neglected!

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1

Frederick Delius: Two Pieces for Small Orchestra - Summer Night on the River - On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring

Edward Elgar: As Torrents in Summer - from King Olaf

John Ireland: The Hills. Another fine composer I have somewhat neglected - though not quite as much so as Finzi.

Overall a splendid tonic!


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I'm not certain. It might be with a different cover. I would totally remember that pipe picture because I love smoking a pipe and listening to classical. I'll have to look for this one on Amazon. Thanks for the rec. Side note; I'm finding the most highly recommend and and dead conductors have great performances but I have issues from a sound engineering perspective. That said, the Klemperer I heard was recorded at least as well as it's peers.


Maybe we should ask here what are modern recordings of the 3rd that can live in the same company of those greats.



BlackAdderLXX said:


> So it was not that. Amazon doesn't have it for streaming. Thanks though.


I have dug some more info on my CD:









As you can see the Symp 3 was recorded during X & XI 1959 and originally releases in 1961.
The Große Fugue was recorded in III 1956 and originally releases in 1957.

So it could be that the Klemperer that you heard is this one just in a different packaging.

On top of all with the great Walter Legge in the producing chair, no wonder the sound is quite good for the age of the recording.


----------



## Caesura

Handel: Theodora, HWV 68 (1749)
Performed by the William Christie, Glyndeborne Chorus, and the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
1996

Theodora - Dawn Upshaw
Didymus - David Daniels
Valens - Frode Olsen
Septimus - Richard Croft
Irene - Lorraine Hunt
Messenger - Michael Hart-Davis


----------



## Eramire156

*A String Quartet Is Crushed by the Coronavirus*

Prompted by an article in the New York Times, today's CD

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/19/arts/music/string-quartet-coronavirus.html


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Itullian said:


> Disc 2, symphonies 3 & 8.
> What can I say? It's Bruno.


Same here, except this version. Not sure if the same recording but I like Bruno.


----------



## Itullian

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Same here, except this version. Not sure if the same recording but I like Bruno.
> View attachment 134303


It's the same. I have them both.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Maybe we should ask here what are modern recordings of the 3rd that can live in the same company of those greats.


I only just got here, but I get the impression that could be a volatile question! 



The3Bs said:


> I have dug some more info on my CD:
> 
> View attachment 134301
> 
> 
> As you can see the Symp 3 was recorded during X & XI 1959 and originally releases in 1961.
> The Große Fugue was recorded in III 1956 and originally releases in 1957.
> 
> So it could be that the Klemperer that you heard is this one just in a different packaging.
> 
> On top of all with the great Walter Legge in the producing chair, no wonder the sound is quite good for the age of the recording.


I really appreciate you posting that. of all the top rated conductors, Klemperer is the one I have hope for being able to actually enjoy listening to it. I thought Furtwängler and Toscanini were excellent, but the recordings were tough to listen to. I'm going to dig around a bit and see if I can find that recording on Amazon. Thanks again.


----------



## Marc

Closing the day with…. Bach's youngest son, Johann Christian. His Opus 5 keyboard sonatas.
Played by Sophie Yates, harpsichord.










EDIT/ADD IT:
Sonata no. 6 in C minor is a true gem. Beautiful slow first movement, nice fugue as a follow-up, and a delightful Allegretto as Finale. Recommended stuff.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Itullian said:


> It's the same. I have them both.


Thanks. He's excellent. I can see why his name often comes up.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Odd that you give the credit to Maazel over Mendelssohn, I'll have to look at the score and listen to my other recording (Masur/Leipzig) and see if you're right!


On the Masur/Berlin recording it's at 2:05, and in the Norton full-size score, it's at page 65. The score indicates to go from allegro vivace to allegro maestoso, but it sounds better the way Maazel does it.



flamencosketches said:


> What do you think of Boulez's Mahler 3? I'm actually pretty tempted to buy the whole box even though I already have 5 and 6 as individual discs. It's so cheap.


It's a lovely interpretation - I mean, it is the Vienna Philharmonic - and the recorded sound is wonderful. And you can hear everything, which you need in a piece like this, with all its colorful orchestration (the tympanist is a beast). I wish it had more bite (or accentation I guess is a better word); it tends toward smoothness. The last movement is free of self-indulgence, which is nice.


----------



## Malx

Bach, Cello Suite No 3 - Alisa Weilerstein.
Streamed Via Qobuz.


----------



## flamencosketches

Continuing onto the 5th symphony now. I do like this recording, but let it be known that I prefer the famous Kleiber/Vienna by a wide margin. For one, Lenny takes the first movement too slowly for my tastes, but like Klemperer, he makes it work in its own way.

Anyway, I think I like the 4th better than the 5th.



Manxfeeder said:


> On the Masur/Berlin recording it's at 2:05, and in the Norton full-size score, it's at page 65. The score indicates to go from allegro vivace to allegro maestoso, but it sounds better the way Maazel does it.
> 
> I'm only into the second movement, but so far, it's a lovely interpretation - *I mean, it is the Vienna Philharmonic* - and the recorded sound is wonderful. And you can hear everything, which you need in a piece like this, with all its colorful orchestration (the tympanist is a beast). I wish it had more bite (or accentation I guess is a better word); it tends toward smoothness. I'm looking forward to how the rest of it turns out.


You get it. The Vienna Philharmonic, man. I don't know what it is about them but no one plays like they do. So tempted to get the Boulez/Mahler box... but we'll give it some time. I mean, I just bought the Bernstein/DG Mahler box, which also happens to have a 
good bit of the Wieners, so I'll live with that one for now. I think the Bernstein/New York Mahler 3 has plenty of bite, if you're familiar with that one, it might make a good alternative.

And thanks for pointing that out, I'll give Masur's recording a listen tomorrow.

--

Re: Bruno Walter, Beethoven: I have the Edition CD with his Beethoven 4 & 6 en route to me. Really excited to spend time with it, though I'll say now that Lenny's 4th and Böhm's 6th will be hard to top for me.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Potter: Symphony No.9
Ulster Orchestra - Hilary Davan Wetton

Germany had Beethoven. England had Potter


----------



## Guest

Bach keyboard and lute transcriptions for an 11-string guitar. Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Symphony #3
István Kertész & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Guest

I've been a fan of Perahia's and Brendel's recordings, but this series might be moving into first place.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Having an opera moment because I have to  Is this very representative of Verdi? I believe so.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Symphony #4
Leonard Bernstein & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## 13hm13

Fritz Brun--Symph 2


----------



## Dimace

Beautiful *Barbiere* with *the legendary Maria*. Must for the fans of the Italian Opera and Maria.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.77. Hilary Hahn, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.

I'm afraid I haven't developed much love for this piece. It just hasn't "clicked" with me. Maybe I need a new recording, or maybe I'm just not in a very receptive phase to Brahms's music (wouldn't be the first time it happened).


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
Wolfgang Sawallisch & The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> . . . maybe I'm just not in a very receptive phase to Brahms's music (wouldn't be the first time it happened).


I have the same problem with Brahms. In something of his I haven't heard before, I need about three times through to get it, so I am usually reluctant to start a new challenge. "Receptive phase"; that's a good way of putting it.


----------



## senza sordino

Delius Brigg Fair, In a Summer Garden, The Walk to the Paradise Garden, North Country Sketches, Florida Suite, Two Aquarelles, On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring, Summer Night on the River, Dance Rhapsodies nos 1&2









Delius Double Concerto, Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto









Moeran Symphony in Gm, Sinfonietta 









Bax Tintagel, The Garden of Fand, The Happy Forest, The Tale the Pine Trees Knew, November Woods









Bax Symphony no 7, Tintagel


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> I have the same problem with Brahms. In something of his I haven't heard before, I need about three times through to get it, so I am usually reluctant to start a new challenge. "Receptive phase"; that's a good way of putting it.


I think that's probably what it is, just need more exposure to it. That being said I am examining the possibility of getting another recording for a different perspective. Not that I don't trust Ms. Hahn or Sir Neville & the Academy, I think it's just not the kind of sound I usually go for in Brahms. Thinking about the Perlman/Giulini, I love their Beethoven VC.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134316


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Stabat Mater, RV 621
Concerti Sacri, RV 556, 554a, 579
Clarae Stellae, Scintillate, RV 625

Sara Mingardo, contralto
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director

2002


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade (Arr. by Paul Gilson for Piano)
Simon Trpčeski


----------



## Joe B

This morning, some Esenvalds:
























Currently - Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134320


*Frédéric Chopin*

Works for Piano and Orchestra

Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise brillante in G major / E flat major, op. 22
Rondo à la krakowiak in F major, op. 14
Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" from Mozart's Don Giovanni, op. 2
Fantasy on Polish Airs, op. 3
Nocturne in C sharp minor, op. posth.

Jan Lisiecki, piano
NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester
Krzysztof Urbański, conductor

2017


----------



## Joe B

Disc 4 of 4 - Richard Hickox leading the BBC National Chorus and National Orchestra of Wales in Edmund Rubbra's "Symphony No. 9 - Sinfonia Sacra":


----------



## MusicSybarite

senza sordino said:


> Delius Brigg Fair, In a Summer Garden, The Walk to the Paradise Garden, North Country Sketches, Florida Suite, Two Aquarelles, On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring, Summer Night on the River, Dance Rhapsodies nos 1&2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delius Double Concerto, Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moeran Symphony in Gm, Sinfonietta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bax Tintagel, The Garden of Fand, The Happy Forest, The Tale the Pine Trees Knew, November Woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bax Symphony no 7, Tintagel


Great selection of works.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Price, F: Symphony in E Minor

Karen Walwyn
New Black Music Repertory Ensemble
Leslie B. Dunner

If you like Dvorak you will like this!


----------



## 13hm13

Glazunov VC on ....

Glazunov, Schoeck - Violin Concertos - Hanslip (Romantic Violin Concerto - 14)


----------



## geralmar

Rec. 1977; CD reissue

One of those perfectly fine ninths that will never make anyone's "Best New Worlds" list. (For some reason an assistant conductor, Charles Schwartz, is credited.)


----------



## agoukass

Liszt: Missa Choralis*
Bruckner: Five Motets **

The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge / Christopher Guest 
Stephen Cleobury* 
Members of the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields**


----------



## 13hm13

Daniil Trifonov plays Trifonov - Piano Concerto (Detroit, 2017)


----------



## Rogerx

Franck, Dvorak, Grieg: Violin Sonatas

Renaud Capuçon (violon) & Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)


----------



## agoukass

Isaac Stern - 60th Birthday Concert

Bach: Double Concerto 
Vivaldi: Concerto for Three Violins in F major 
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E flat major, K. 364 

Isaac Stern
Itzhak Perlman 
Pinchas Zukerman 

New York Philharmonic / Zubin Mehta


----------



## Rogerx

Mirages- Opera Arias & Songs

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2017
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2017
Editor's Choice
Opera Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2018
Opera Choice
Finalist - Recital
Gramophone Awards
2018
Finalist - Recital
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Grammy Awards
61st Awards (2019)
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Finalist - Vocal
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Finalist - Vocal


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Complete Piano Trios Vol 2

Vienna Piano Trio

Schubert: Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)/ Schubert: Piano Trio movement in B flat major, D28/ Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, D898


----------



## The3Bs

Manxfeeder said:


> I have the same problem with Brahms. In something of his I haven't heard before, I need about three times through to get it, so I am usually reluctant to start a new challenge. "Receptive phase"; that's a good way of putting it.


I have had the same problem with the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto... Every now and then I try to get back to it ... and then try versions 1, 2 3... and eventually one of them makes me realize it is very good..


----------



## The3Bs

Late nice Recital:

The Bermans Live









Pavel and Lazar Berman

Mozart - Sonata for violin & piano No. 21 in E minor, K. 304 (K. 300c)
Beethoven - Sonata for violin & piano No. 9 in A major ("Kreutzer"), Op. 47
Prokofiev - Sonata for violin & piano No. 2 in D major, Op. 94 bis

Perfect synthony between father and son... intimate, driven fun...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various later symphonies, string quartets and piano trios part one for this morning.

Piano Trio no.31 in G Hob. XV:32 (1792):
Piano Trio no.38 in D Hob. XV:24 (1795):










Symphony no.82 in C Hob. I:82(1786):
Symphony no.83 in G-minor Hob. I:83 (1785):
Symphony no.84 in E-flat Hob. I:84 (1786):
Symphony no.85 in B-flat Hob. I:85 (1785 or 1786):










String Quartet no.54 in B-flat op.71 no.1 Hob. III:69 (1793):
String Quartet no.55 in D op.71 no.2 Hob. III:70 (1793):
String Quartet no.56 in E-flat op.71 no.3 Hob. III:71 (1793):


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites

Denise Duval (Blanche de la Force), Regine Crespin (Madame Lidoine), Denise Scharley (Madame de Croissy), Rita Gorr (Mere Marie), Liliane Berton (Soeur Constance), Xavier Depraz (Le Marquis de la Force), Paul Finel (Le Chevalier de la Force)

L'Opéra National de Paris, Pierre Dervaux


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded at St David's Hall, Cardiff in 2002, this is a rather good performance of a work that is not performed that often.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Caesura said:


> Handel: Theodora, HWV 68 (1749)
> Performed by the William Christie, Glyndeborne Chorus, and the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
> 1996
> 
> Theodora - Dawn Upshaw
> Didymus - David Daniels
> Valens - Frode Olsen
> Septimus - Richard Croft
> Irene - Lorraine Hunt
> Messenger - Michael Hart-Davis


I have this performance on CD. What a fantastic cast, with the late lamented Lorraine Hunt Lieberson absolutely extraordinary. What a superb artist she was.


----------



## The3Bs

Bach's morning start

Overture in French Style in C minor - The French Suites









João Carlos Martins

This is what got me into Joāo Carlos' Bach... and the sound engineering is pretty darn good...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is lovely music, beautifully and sensitively played by Gustavo Romero.


----------



## Malx

Another little byway of the collection gets a visit:
George Dyson, Symphony in G major - Bournemouth SO, David Lloyd-Jones.


----------



## sonance

Boris Tishchenko: Piano Sonatas nos. 7 [with bells] and 8
Nicolas Stavy, piano; Jean-Claude Gengembre, bells (bis)


----------



## Malx

Prompted by Manxfeeder yesterday.
Beethoven, Symphony No 3 - NBC Symphony Orchestra, Toscanini.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte 
Teodor Currentzis & MusicAeterna


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 12

*Offenbach: Gaîté Parisienne
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hofmmann - Barcarolle
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs - Valse
Granados: Goyescas - Intermezzo
Weinberger: Schwanda the Bagpiper - Polka
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta*

The Bartók is a strange bedfellow for these lighter orchestral pieces but I suppose programming for thes bumper boxes is always going to be a problem.

All recorded in Kingsway Hall in the late 1950s.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.5 in C minor, op.67. Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic

A great, if potentially overhyped recording. But this is how the 5th ought to sound, to my ears. Intense, dramatic, and incisive. I'm probably going to listen onto the 7th but we'll see.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano sonatas D.845-D.850

Christian Zacharias


----------



## chill782002

Poulenc - Trois Mouvements Perpétuels

Walter Gieseking

Recorded 1925

The work with which Poulenc established a name for himself as an up and coming young composer, Gieseking's 1925 recording (an acoustic recording and one of his earliest) is still my favourite interpretation.


----------



## Malx

Gossec, Symphonies - London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert.

Light, airy, at times reminiscent of Haydn, if not so finely crafted.


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Cello Concerto & Strauss: Don Quixote

Zuill Bailey (cello), North Carolina Symphony, Grant Llewellyn


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.68. Wilhelm Furtwängler, NDR Symphony Orchestra.

I'm not really a big Furtwängler guy but this is an incredible recording. The introduction here is just as intense as I've ever heard it, though he has some competition from Klemperer.


----------



## Malx

Grieg, Piano Sonata Op 7 - Leif Ove Andsnes.
A very pleasant Sonata not too dissimilar to his Lyric pieces.


----------



## Joe B

Dmitri Hvorostovsky with Constantine Orbelian leading the Academic State Symphony Orchestra of Russia and the Helikon Opera Chorus in songs of war, peace, and sorrow:


----------



## chill782002

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.68. Wilhelm Furtwängler, NDR Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> I'm not really a big Furtwängler guy but this is an incredible recording. The introduction here is just as intense as I've ever heard it, though he has some competition from Klemperer.


That is a great performance of Brahms' First, as is the performance of the Haydn Variations. There is a recording of what seems to have been an even more amazing performance of that symphony by Furtwängler from January 1945 with the Berliner Philharmoniker although, sadly, only the last movement has survived.


----------



## Guest002

Louis Spohr, his opera Faust, Klaus Arp, Rundfunkorchester des SWF Kaiserslauten, Boje Skovhus, Franz Hawlata, Robert Swensen, Hillevi Marinpelto, Alfred Reiter, Brigitte Wohlfarth, Martina Borst.

Good stuff!


----------



## eljr




----------



## chill782002

Liszt - Nuages Gris

Michele Campanella

Recorded 2011

A rather special recording of Liszt's late piano works as these were performed on Liszt's own Bechstein piano, purchased by him in 1860. The piano itself seems to have been a custom model with the soundboard broadened at the bass and a curved crown, presumably these modifications to the standard design were made at the request of Liszt himself. The piano still sounds very fine over 150 years after its manufacture and Campanella's performances are excellent.


----------



## flamencosketches

chill782002 said:


> That is a great performance of Brahms' First, as is the performance of the Haydn Variations. There is a recording of what seems to have been an even more amazing performance of that symphony by Furtwängler from January 1945 with the Berliner Philharmoniker although, sadly, only the last movement has survived.


That's OK with me. I don't have the stomach for pre-1950 orchestral recordings, much less those made in Nazi Germany.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Currently - Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


yet to be performed in the states...


----------



## chill782002

flamencosketches said:


> That's OK with me. I don't have the stomach for pre-1950 orchestral recordings, much less those made in Nazi Germany.


Fair enough. I tend to judge recordings on the basis of the performance (in my opinion of it) rather than the sound quality. The location and date of the recording is also not something I take into consideration. Each to their own.


----------



## eljr

flamencosketches said:


> That's OK with me. I don't have the stomach for pre-1950 orchestral recordings, much less those made in Nazi Germany.


plus 1

.............


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> yet to be performed in the states...


It is still new, so I guess that makes some sense. But it is a quality piece of music, one that audiences would definitely enjoy. I know I'd travel to see it performed (once current events become 'history').


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

eljr said:


>


How do you like this? I really enjoy her playing but have yet to find an album of hers to get but I've enjoyed her Brahms concerto.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Day 2 of my Eroica binge:


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Franz Xaver Richter

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## eljr

BlackAdderLXX said:


> How do you like this? I really enjoy her playing but have yet to find an album of hers to get but I've enjoyed her Brahms concerto.


i love it

it is a regular in my rotation since i discovered it


----------



## eljr




----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantata Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV 140

Esswood, Equiluz, Holl, Hampson
Tolzer Knabenchor, Concentus Musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt









Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantata Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV 140

Mathis, Schreier, Fischer-Dieskau
Munchener Bach-Chor, Munchener Bach-Orchester
Karl Richter


----------



## millionrainbows

chill782002 said:


> Fair enough. I tend to judge recordings on the basis of the performance (in my opinion of it) rather than the sound quality. The location and date of the recording is also not something I take into consideration. Each to their own.


One of the Furtwangler recordings has bombs going off in the background. Which one is that?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

eljr said:


> i love it
> 
> it is a regular in my rotation since i discovered it


Thanks. I'll give it a listen.


----------



## eljr

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Thanks. I'll give it a listen.


:tiphat:

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## chill782002

millionrainbows said:


> One of the Furtwangler recordings has bombs going off in the background. Which one is that?


I am not aware of a Furtwängler recording with bombs in the background. However, in Walter Gieseking's 1944 recording of Beethoven's "Emperor" concerto with the Berlin Reichsender Orchestra conducted by Artur Rother (one of the first stereo recordings) anti-aircraft fire can faintly be heard during some of the quieter passages in the first movement.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Le bourgeois gentilhomme & Dance Suite after Couperin

Sinfonietta de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Marc

Shostakovich 5 in D minor, Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester & Philippe Jordan, BBC Proms 2013.

Good… especially a great Finale!


----------



## Vasks

*Telemann - Harpsichord Overture #2 (Hoeren/cpo)
Vivaldi - Trio in C, RV 82 (Parkening +/EMI)
J.S. Bach - Trio Sonata #4 (Lecaudey/Pavane)
Zelenka - Capriccio #3 (Sonnentheil/cpo)*


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Phoenix Chorale and Kansas City Chorale in Serge Rahmaninoff's "All-Night Vigil":


----------



## sbmonty

Britten: Violin Concerto In D Minor, Op. 15


----------



## Kieran

Beethoven's fifth, Lennie Bernstein grimly prodding the troops, the NY Philly in a royal sulk, slashing and flailing. Glorious stuff it is, too. For all its familiarity, it weathers too well to be ever too familiar...


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Charles Bruffy leading the Phoenix Chorale and Kansas City Chorale in Serge Rahmaninoff's "All-Night Vigil":


another excellent idea here at TC!


----------



## eljr

and so:


----------



## Malx

Walter Piston, Symphony No 6 - Saint Louis SO, Leonard Slatkin.
A fine Symphony, fairly compact with none of the movements out staying its welcome - very enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano), Bryanna West (alto), Jereme Wilkie (tenor), Ulises Zavaleta (tenor), Jorden Moss (baritone), Rex Bennett (bass), Charles Noble (viola), Marilyn de Oliveira (cello)

Portland State University Chamber Choir, Ethan Sperry


----------



## Joe B

^^^
Good stuff.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134357


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, op. 19
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, op. 58

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Leif Ove Andsnes, pianist and director

2014


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Listening to Beethoven's third in my slippers while drinking tea and smoking my pipe. The only way I could be more of a cliche would be if I were in a formal garden with a purebred poodle named Bertrand.










Kieran said:


> Beethoven's fifth, Lennie Bernstein grimly prodding the troops, the NY Philly in a royal sulk, slashing and flailing. Glorious stuff it is, too. For all its familiarity, it weathers too well to be ever too familiar...


Sounds amazing. One of my goals in life is to survive my membership at TC with the 5th remaining my favorite symphony of all time.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas (1 & 2)
Wen-Sinn Yang & Werner Bartschi


----------



## RockyIII

Malx said:


> Prompted by Manxfeeder yesterday.
> Beethoven, Symphony No 3 - NBC Symphony Orchestra, Toscanini.
> 
> View attachment 134336


I enjoyed listening to a set of Toscanini Beethoven symphonies on LP in the 1960s that my father owned. Nice memories.


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE DE NOTRE DAME
LA LAI DE LA FONTEINNE
MA FIN EST MON COMMENCEMENT
*Guillaume de Machaut* (c.1300-1377)
The Hilliard Ensemble

_Hyperion_


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b08xywcf


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphony No 9 - LSO, Josef Krips.

This imo is one of the great recordings of this symphony. The idea of hipsters doing their thing hadn't been thought of in 1958 when this was recorded - don't let the date put anyone off the sound Decca produced then was first rate, and this incarnation of the recording sounds better than previous ones - Krips delivers a traditional performance that has a flow and feel for the music as good as any I have heard. The LSO are coaxed to play with a Viennese lilt which suits the music remarkably well.
Don't be put off by the first few bars which sound as if the performance may end up being weighty nothing could be further from the truth the whole is light and transparent where required but with enough heft when called for.


----------



## The3Bs

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 134338
> 
> 
> Poulenc - Trois Mouvements Perpétuels
> 
> Walter Gieseking
> 
> Recorded 1925
> 
> The work with which Poulenc established a name for himself as an up and coming young composer, Gieseking's 1925 recording (an acoustic recording and one of his earliest) is still my favourite interpretation.


Oh! I have this and even though the Pearl CD's have variable sound quality ... this one manages is Ok for the date


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various later symphonies, string quartets and piano trios part two for this evening.

Piano Trio no.39 in G Hob. XV:25 (1795):
Piano Trio no.40 in F-sharp minor Hob. XV:26 (1795):










Symphony no.86 in D Hob. I:86 (1786):
Symphony no.87 in A Hob. I:87 (1786):










Symphony no.88 in G Hob. I:88 (1787):
Symphony no.91 in E-flat Hob. I:91 (1788):










String Quartet no.57 in C op.74 no.1 Hob. III:72 (1793):
String Quartet no.58 in F op.74 no.2 Hob. III:73 (1793):
String Quartet no.59 in G-minor op.74 no.3 Hob. III:74 (1793):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134361


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, op. 73
Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
The Prague Philharmonic Choir
Leif Ove Andsnes, pianist and conductor

2014


----------



## Bourdon

*Xenakis*

Antikhlon


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Rautavaara: Symphony #8
Osmo Vänskä & Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Shosty

Ernest John Moeran - Symphony in G minor, Overture for a Masque, Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra

Margaret Fingerhut, Vernon Handley, Ulster Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto*

Well, rats. This recording of the Brahms isn't ringing my chimes.


----------



## Joe B

Lluis Claret (cello) and Rose-Marie Cabestany (piano) performing cello sonatas by Zoltan Kodaly:









*Sonate pour violoncelle seul op.8
Sonate pour violoncelle seul et piano op.4*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mahler: Symphony #8
The Philadelphia Orchestra & Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

This doesn't have the cracked-whip feel of Toscanini's RCA recordings, and the recorded acoustic isn't as dry as the RCA recordings, either. Still, Toscanini manages to put somewhat more drive to this symphony than is usually given.


----------



## Jacck

*Massenet - Thaïs*
Sils, Milnes, Gedda
John Alldis Choir
New Philharmonia Orchertra
Lorin Maazel

First time listening to this opera, about half-way in. I have been familiar with the Meditation of course, but never heard the complete opera. And I like what I am hearing a lot.


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: Images (Books I and II), Estampes, Masques, L'Isle Joyeuse 

Robert Casadesus


----------



## Guest

The piano dominates the sound stage in the 3rd Concerto, but otherwise this is an excellent recording.


----------



## flamencosketches

chill782002 said:


> Fair enough. I tend to judge recordings on the basis of the performance (in my opinion of it) rather than the sound quality. The location and date of the recording is also not something I take into consideration. Each to their own.


Each to his own, indeed. I must confess that sound quality is definitely quite important to me, though not the only consideration. For example, and this is not an orchestral recording, but I love Schnabel's recordings of the Beethoven piano sonatas. The performance shines through the rough sound.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Partita No.1 in B-flat major, BWV 825. András Schiff.

I love this 2CD set. Wonderful performances, all. I'm beginning to think that the Partitas might be the pinnacle of Bach's keyboard music, or at least that in dance-suite form.

--



Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Violin Concerto*
> 
> Well, rats. This recording of the Brahms isn't ringing my chimes.
> 
> View attachment 134367


Hmm, so maybe it's not just me. Is it your first time listening to this recording?


----------



## Jacck

flamencosketches said:


> Each to his own, indeed. I must confess that sound quality is definitely quite important to me, though not the only consideration. For example, and this is not an orchestral recording, but I love Schnabel's recordings of the Beethoven piano sonatas. The performance shines through the rough sound.


try Chailly for Mahler. When I sampled the various Mahler recordings, I liked him the best with Boulez the second. Chailly Mahler 9 has superb sound and clarity


----------



## flamencosketches

Jacck said:


> try Chailly for Mahler. When I sampled the various Mahler recordings, I liked him the best with Boulez the second. Chailly Mahler 9 has superb sound and clarity


Thanks, Jacck. I've been meaning to check out Chailly's Mahler for some time now, ever since I saw a documentary in which he was rehearsing the 9th symphony with the Concertgebouw. I can tell the guy knows his Mahler, and his Concertgebouw has a strong tradition of playing Mahler. What are some of the highlights of Chailly's cycle, in your estimation, besides the 9th?

As for Boulez, I have his 5th and ordered the 6th, it's en route to me now, but I'm entertaining the idea of getting the whole cycle. Probably ought not to, but it is tempting, especially with it being one of the cheaper Mahler sets.


----------



## Jacck

flamencosketches said:


> I love this 2CD set. Wonderful performances, all. I'm beginning to think that the Partitas might be the pinnacle of Bach's keyboard music, or at least that in dance-suite form.


Personally, I cannot decide between the partitas, the French suites and the English suites. I love all. And I have spend an incredible amount of time listening to all, because I have them in my car on repeat (I have heard each of those maybe 50 times) and still I am not tired by the music. I agree that it is some of the best music ever composed. The French suites are the most accessible, the English suites the most complex, the partitas somewhere in the middle.


----------



## flamencosketches

Jacck said:


> Personally, I cannot decide between the partitas, the French suites and the English suites. I love all. And I have spend an incredible amount of time listening to all, because I have them in my car on repeat (I have heard each of those maybe 50 times) and still I am not tired by the music. I agree that it is some of the best music ever composed. *The French suites are the most accessible, the English suites the most complex, the partitas somewhere in the middle.*


My evaluation was exactly the same. I'm still working on cracking the English Suites. As for the French Suites, I only ever listen to them on harpsichord. I want to find a good piano recording of them.


----------



## Jacck

flamencosketches said:


> My evaluation was exactly the same. I'm still working on cracking the English Suites. As for the French Suites, I only ever listen to them on harpsichord. I want to find a good piano recording of them.


Perahia
https://www.amazon.com/Bach-J-S-French-Suites-CD/dp/B01LB464QW

excellent is also Maria João Pires


----------



## sbmonty

Britten: Cello Concerto Op. 68.


----------



## Dimace

We can say whatever negative we want and believe for *Karajan,* but the truth is that he is GREAT conductor. I'm not the most dedicated fan of him, but I must admit that some of his recordings are really special. One of them is this with Mozart's *Late Symphonies.*In the following 3xLP Set we have the 32 · 35 · 36 · 38 · 39 · 40 · 41 symphonies, all superbly conducted and with top sound. (DG France) One of the very top recordings with these symphonies for me although I'm not Mozart's expert.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.9 in C major, D944, the "Great". Herbert Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## SONNET CLV

For no particular reason I had a hankerin' to hear some "modern" music (not unusual for me), and turning to my CD shelves I noticed an old favorite box set:









This collection of discs features the kind of music I really enjoy in the "modern" style: rugged, angular, challenging and mysterious, neither highly tonal or hummable but strangely beautiful, yet never "weird" or incomprehensible. The three selections on Disc 4 date from the 1970s. Yes, this is music contemporary with Disco -- you know … Donna Summers, the Bee Gees, KC and the Sunshine Band, the Village People...!!! (Maybe East Germany wasn't a "hot" place to be during this era, but for me neither were disco dance clubs.)

I chose the 4th disc in the set, perhaps my favorite in a favorite collection:

























This is music the way I like it. This East German music, most of it in the symphony format, provides a great introduction to what we might call Expressionism in music. Highly recommended.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Vítězslava Kaprálová: Suita rustica / Military Sinfonietta
Marko Ivanovic & Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> Rautavaara: Symphony #8
> Osmo Vänskä & Lahti Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 134365


Great Music! Listened to this last week after seeing for many entries for Rautavaara here...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Chung's recording of _Turangalîla_ was recorded in the presence of Messiaen, so presumably has the composer's blessing. Personally I like the soloists to be a bit more upfront. They are a little submerged in the orchestra here. The result is all a little too well-behaved for a work that usually inspires a standing ovation in the concert hall.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches;1813514[/quote said:


> Hmm, so maybe it's not just me. Is it your first time listening to this recording?


No. But I tend to forget when I hear it.


----------



## Jacck

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony 2 "Antar"*
Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest, conducted by David Zinman


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Mazurkas 

William Kapell


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134389


*Hector Berlioz*

Symphonie fantastique

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis, conductor

1974, remastered 2006


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Schubert- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)
> 
> Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
> Liszt: Litanei - Andante Religioso (No. 1 from Vier Geistliche Lieder, S562, after Schubert)
> Schubert: Allegretto in C minor, D915
> Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
> Schubert: Klavierstück in E flat minor, D946 No. 1
> Schubert: Klavierstücke (3), D946
> Schubert: Kupelwieser-Walzer D I
> Schubert: Ländler (12) D790
> Schubert: Ländler (17), D366: No. 12


Finally manage to get to this Wanderer via Spotify.... and have to agree with:



Rogerx said:


> A bit heavy, if you mean his performance, different from Perahia to name just one, but generally I love his playing.


Not only his approach is heavy handed ... the sound is also quite hard... 
I think he ends up missing the point in what regards the building of tension via the Adagio an then releasing it in the 3rd movement. There is no travel... no story to tell...


----------



## pmsummer

TROUBADOUR'S SONGS & JONGLEURS' DANCES
*Thibaut de Champagne, Bernard de Ventadorn, Gaucelm Faidit, Beranguier de Palol, Anonymous*
Millenarium

_Ricercar_


----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Bach's morning start
> 
> Overture in French Style in C minor - The French Suites
> 
> View attachment 134333
> 
> 
> João Carlos Martins
> 
> This is what got me into Joāo Carlos' Bach... and the sound engineering is pretty darn good...


This was on repeat all afternoon and it has grown up on me...

Time for some change :

Tartini ‎- The Devil's Sonata And Other Works









Andrew Manze

Just what the doctor ordered after a long and stressful working day....superb sound and performance...


----------



## Malx

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 6 - NBC Symphony Orchestra, Toscanini.
Live recording at Carnegie Hall (New York) on 19th April 1941.









Edit: I had forgotten that the Carnegie Hall audience applauded at the end of the third movement in this recording!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sauer: Piano Concerto No. 2

Oleg Marshev (piano)
Aarhus Symphony Orchestra
James Loughran


----------



## Joachim Raff

DaddyGeorge said:


> Vítězslava Kaprálová: Suita rustica / Military Sinfonietta
> Marko Ivanovic & Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 134383


You have my attention. The Czech Radio recordings can be a bit ropy to say the least. Nice selection of this unsung composer though. Nice to see a fellow tc member exploring.

I am currently listening to Suita rustica. A marvellous piece.


----------



## eljr

Listened to a Phil Glass playlist all afternoon.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.7 in E major. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

I'm trying to give Bruckner's music a chance to slowly grow on me. I'm not entirely sure I'm in the right mood for Bruckner right now. This one still sounds a little abstract to my ears.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134402


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Complete Violin Sonatas

Kristóf Baráti, violin
Klára Würtz, piano

2012


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 5 'Emperor' - Solomon, Philharmonia Orchestra, Herbert Menges.
Recorded on the 13th April 1955 at Abbey Road Studio No 1.

This performance is included on the EMI Icon box but this Pristine Audio release is in much finer sound.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Kabeláč: Symphony #5 
Marko Ivanovič & Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various later symphonies, string quartets and piano trios part three.

Beginning a further session tonight seeing that

a) I am not yet tired
b) I have nothing else I need to do (apart from one or two chores, but why do those at this hour?)
c) I'm enjoying my reacquaintance with Haydn's music!

The three string quartets I will leave until the morning - before the chores... 

Piano Trio no.41 in E-flat minor Hob. XV:31 (1797):










Symphony no.93 in D Hob. I:93 (1791):
Symphony no.94 in G Hob. I:94 (1791):
Symphony no.95 in C-minor Hob. I:95 (1791):
Symphony no.96 in D Hob. I:96 (1791):










String Quartet no.60 in G op.76 no.1 Hob. III:75 (1796-97):
String Quartet no.61 in D-minor op.76 no.2 Hob. III:76 (1796-77):
String Quartet no.62 in C op.76 no.3 Hob. III:77 (1796-97):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Capriccio in F-sharp minor, op.76/1; Intermezzo in A major, op.118/2; 2 Rhapsodies, op.79. Ivo Pogorelich

It's been quite some time since I've listened to Ivo. I greatly enjoy his Brahms, but understand it's not for everyone. For example, the A major intermezzo is roughly double the length of my other favorite, Wilhelm Kempff. It's always nice revisiting late Brahms... I think there are many ways to pull off this music, and Pogo's is one of them... your mileage may vary.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Paradigms: New Sounds for the Modern Orchestra
Various Artists


----------



## Guest

A very interesting collection of 35 new works for guitar with animal/insect species titles. Some are more engaging than others (a few rely on micro tones, string scrapes, and percussive effects), but since the longest is 5:25, none of them outstay their welcome. Many sound as if they are extremely difficult to play, but Kumela is a world-class virtuoso and can play anything anyone throws at him. I've only heard of a few of the composers, including Per Nordgren, Carlo Domeniconi, and Poul Ruders, so it's nice to encounter several new names.. Very well recorded, although the mic placement changes here and there throughout the recording sessions.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Sarasate: Works for violin and orchestra. Concert fantasies, Zigeunerweisen, Others. Tianwa Yang, Orquesta Sinfonica de Navarra, Ernest Martinez Izquierdo. Some lighter froth to brighten up these difficult times. Yang is an excellent violinist. Recommended










Byrd: Masses for 4 and 5 voices. Summerly, Oxford Camerata. Gorgeous.










Ravel: String Quartet. Haydn: String Quartet in C. Op. 54 No. 2, others. Tesla Quartet. Thanks to whoever posted the article about this group who are struggling now because of the coronavirus. An excellent album with committed performances worth hearing. Recommended.










Poulenc: Piano Music. Poulenc: Les Soirées De Nazelles, others. Pascal Roge. Wonderful interpretations.










Shostakovich: Symphonies 14 & 15. Kondrashin. Appropriate works for the time we are in.


----------



## Kieran

In Salzburg, they must have loved their loud music. The _Posthorn _Serenade, K320, so named because of the posthorn solo in act 6, this whole serenade is a mingle of symphony, concerto, bombast and satire, with two exquisite wind movements, a concertante and a rondeau, with James Galway on flute.

Karl Bohm struggles manfully with his own insignificance, barely clinging onto his wand, before such a musical gale. He succeeds in not fecking it up...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## flamencosketches

I'm not listening to the music, but to the included interview: Bruno Walter in conversation with Arnold Michaelis. Wow, Walter was a real intellectual. You can tell he had a deep understanding of music, and a deep love for Mahler, Bruckner, Mozart, and all the other great masters. This is amazing to listen to. It's like a doorway into a world that is no more. Moreover I think this is the original source of the famous quote, "Mahler spent his whole life looking for God. Bruckner had found God". I'm sure this can be found on Youtube but I'm listening to it off the CD.

Edit: And now onto the rehearsal segment. Wow, the way he whipped this Hollywood pickup orchestra into shape is incredible. A real master of his craft.


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Symphony no.93 in D Hob. I:93 (1791):
> Symphony no.94 in G Hob. I:94 (1791):
> Symphony no.95 in C-minor Hob. I:95 (1791):
> Symphony no.96 in D Hob. I:96 (1791):


I have the Jochum Haydn symphonies set SOMEWHERE. I've been crawling on hands and knees in my CD stack looking for it. This picture reminds me that I'm not hallucinating.


----------



## Guest

A fine recording, but they could have shorted the 2 minutes of applause following the Concerto before he plays a Rondo as an encore. By the way, he plays a modern piano, and the entire recording is only 29 minutes long! Streamed on Qobuz.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Claudio Abbado & Lucerne Festival Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Lydia Mordkovitch (violin) with Vassily Sinaisky leading the BBC Philharmonic in music by Karol Szymanowski:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Recent listening:

Yesterday I spent the morning with some fantasical, sensuous Russian music:

*Medtner - Piano Concerto No. 3 "Ballade"*
Geoffrey Tozer/Neeme Jarvi

*Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring and The Firebird*
The composer himself conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra

Always a pleasure to hear Medtner (one of my favorite lesser-known Russians) even if his music does often seem somewhat inflated. The Stravinsky was top-tier, as could be expected when the man himself is leading it. This was actually my first time listening through the whole Firebird. Wow!

And this afternoon I was in the mood for some opera:

*Verdi - Otello*
Serafin/Vickers/Rysanek/Gobbi (1960)

This is definitely my favorite Verdi I've heard so far (_Traviata_ and _Trovatore_ don't do much for me). A richly imaginative score in a grand, almost Wagnerian fashion. Superb conducting and singing.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Finalist - National Youth Music Competition 2019
*E. von Sauer Piano Concerto No. 1 in E Minor - 1st Movement*
Cape Town Philharmonic Orchestra
conducted by Brandon Phillips


----------



## senza sordino

Finzi Clarinet Concerto, Five Bagatelles, Love's Labour's Lost, A Severn Rhapsody, Romance in Eb, Introit in F









Coleridge-Taylor Violin Concerto, Delius Suite for violin and orchestra, Wood Violin Concerto (fabulous disk)









Tippett Concerto for Orchestra, Triple Concerto 









Tippett Symphony no 4, Fantasia Concertante on a theme by Corelli, Fantasia on a theme by Handel









RVW Phantasy Quintet, String Quartets 1&2


----------



## 13hm13

Devienne - 4 Bassoon Concertos - Eckhart Hübner


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mahler: Symphony #3
Pierre Boulez & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

So the Corona Exile Eroica Jam continues. Man, these are some deep waters I'm in with recordings of LvB's symphonies...


----------



## 13hm13

Orig. released in 1985; re-released by DG in 2017....

JS Bach: The Art Of Fugue, BWV 1080 - Arr. For Full Orchestra By Fritz Stiedry
Klaus Hellwig & Thomas Weber & German Symphony Orchestra Berlin & Hans Zender


----------



## 13hm13

Bach: Chromatic Fantasy & Fugue and other piano works [Jean Louis Steuerman]


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in music by Ralph Vaughn Williams and Frederick Delius:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: König Stephan; Leonore Prohaska; Opferlied, Germania

Claus Obalski (narrator), Roland Astor (narrator), Ernst Oder (narrator), Angela Eberlein (narrator), Reetta Haavisto (soprano), Päivi Severeide (harp), Johanna Lehesvuori (soprano), Merja Mäkelä (alto), Maikki Säikkä (soprano), Kristina Raudanen (alto), Andreas Nordström (tenor), Niklas Spångberg (bass), Juha Kotilainen (bass)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, The Key Ensemble, Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Leif Segerstam


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134421


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet No. 2 in A major, op. 26
Piano Quarter No. 3 in C minor, op. 60
Three Intermezzi for solo piano, op. 117

Marc-André Hamelin, piano
Leopold String Trio

2006


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> =
> Always a pleasure to hear Medtner (one of my favorite lesser-known Russians) even if his music does often seem somewhat inflated.


What do you mean by "inflated"? Not sure I've ever heard that word in such a context. Glad you enjoyed the Firebird. It's not my favorite of Igor's early ballets by a long shot, but there is good music in it.

Current listening:










*Frédéric Chopin*: 24 Préludes, op.28. Martha Argerich


----------



## 13hm13

So many LvB cycles ... a pleasant surprise here, esp on 7th...

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos.7 & 8
Wiener Philharmoniker & Claudio Abbado


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

flamencosketches said:


> What do you mean by "inflated"? Not sure I've ever heard that word in such a context.


I don't think I had quite the right word there; not quite bombastic, more of a sense of constant struggle, constant pushing forward, heavy textures, loud dynamics (or perhaps this is just how it was played). I really like a lot of Medtner's music for this sort of "epic" style, but sometimes it gets a bit tiresome on the ears.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Bartók

Julien Libeer (piano)

Bach, J S: French Suite No. 5 in G major, BWV816/ Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826
Bartók: Out of Doors, Sz. 81, BB89/ Piano Suite, BB 70, Sz. 62, Op. 14


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Finally manage to get to this Wanderer via Spotify.... and have to agree with:
> 
> Not only his approach is heavy handed ... the sound is also quite hard...
> I think he ends up missing the point in what regards the building of tension via the Adagio an then releasing it in the 3rd movement. There is no travel... no story to tell...


But....I still keeping the CD ....


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Rogerx

*Sergei Prokofiev April 23 th 1891*



Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky

Yelena Obraztsova (mezzo soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn, Hummel, Copland, Arutiunian

Simon Höfele (trumpet)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Duncan Ward.


----------



## Jacck

*Bach - Goldberg Variations*
Tatiana Nikolayeva


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## sonance

Boris Tishchenko
- Concerto for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra
- Dante-Symphony no. 3 "Hell: Circles 7 - 9"
Victoria Postnikova, piano; Alexander Rozhdestvensky, violin; String Orchestra of St. Petersburg (concerto); Moscow Symphony Orchestra/Gennady Rozhdestvensky (fuga libera)


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
> 
> Yelena Obraztsova (mezzo soprano)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


Love this recording!!!! One of my early additions to my collection...


----------



## The3Bs

Late night ... continuing Rautavaara exploration

Rautavaara ‎- Works For Cello And Piano









Tanja Tetzlaff & Gunilla Süssmann


----------



## The3Bs

Late night (2) ... continuing Rautavaara exploration

Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations









Hope I am not beaten up... but wanted to sample quicker a larger collection of his works... ... so far I am impressed...now I know what to choose for individual works...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Shinohara: On the prairie
Milhaud arr. Harada: Suite for ondes and String Quartet* - Takashi Harada (ondes martenot), Tomoko Hasegawa (harp), Kiyoshi Osawa (violin), Toshihiko Sakai (violin), Yoshito Okubo (viola), Hiroto Kawamura (cello)

*Martinu: Fantaisie for onde martenot, oboe and string quarter* - Jacques Tchamkerten (ondes martenot), Camerata de Genève

*Messiaen: Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine* - Jeanne Loriod (ondes martenot), Yvonne Loriod (piano), Bambini di Praga, Female Chorus, Prague Symphony Chorus - Bohumil Kulinsky

*Jolivet: Ouverture en rondeau* - Jeanne Loriod (om), Pascale Rousse-Lacordaire (om), Claire Perrin-Ernoult (om), Dominique Kyung-Ae Kim (piano), Philippe Arrieus (piano), Jean-Guillaume Cattin (percussion) - Jean-Jacques Werner (conductor)

A mixed bag of music for ondes martenot put together for me by my late friend, John Morton, who played the ondes martenot himself and introduced me to the instrument.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Allegro Con Brio said:


> This is definitely my favorite Verdi I've heard so far (_Traviata_ and _Trovatore_ don't do much for me). A richly imaginative score in a grand, almost Wagnerian fashion. Superb conducting and singing.


And you've chosen an excellent recording of it. I'm not a big fan of Rysanek in this role, but Vickers and Gobbi are superb and Serafin's pacing of the score is just right.

I don't know which recording of _Traviata_ you tried, but have you heard Callas in the role, especially as heard live in London and Lisbon (both from 1958)? Along with Norma, Violetta was her greatest role and she is shatteringly moving in it.


----------



## The3Bs

Not taking up your challenge...



BlackAdderLXX said:


> So the Corona Exile Eroica Jam continues. Man, these are some deep waters I'm in with recordings of LvB's symphonies...
> View attachment 134416
> View attachment 134417


But started the day with:

Beethoven ‎- Symphonies Nos. 3 & 6









Vienna State Opera Orchestra
Hermann Scherchen

Sorry to add to the list of "dead" conductors.... 
This is in a way old fashioned .. with touches of freshness here and there.. I like it a lot....


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Kirsten Flagstad, Ludwig Suthaus, ...
Philharmonia Orchestra & Wilhelm Furtwängler


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Nazareth: Tangos
Milhaud: Saudades do Brasil*

Charming, if slight, miniatures by Brazilian composer Ernesto Nazareth and Milhaud. Delightfully enchanting performances from Brazilian pianist Marcelo Bratke.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Piano Concertos 3 &4

Jayson Gilham (piano), Adelaide Symphony Orchestra, Nicholas Carter


----------



## Shosty

Claude Debussy - Etudes L 136
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Not taking up your challenge...
> 
> But started the day with:
> 
> Beethoven ‎- Symphonies Nos. 3 & 6
> 
> View attachment 134437
> 
> 
> Vienna State Opera Orchestra
> Hermann Scherchen
> 
> Sorry to add to the list of "dead" conductors....
> This is in a way old fashioned .. with touches of freshness here and there.. I like it a lot....


Nice. I'll give it a shot. Been listening to some of the newer recordings which is interesting (to me anyway). I suppose I could find time for another dead guy.


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphonies 22 'Der Philosoph' & 102 - CBSO, Rattle.


----------



## chill782002

Wetz - Symphony No 2

Werner Andreas Albert / Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz

Recorded 1999

If Brahms' 1st symphony was sometimes referred to as Beethoven's 10th, this symphony could equally be regarded as Bruckner's 10th.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b007dpzw


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn Piano Concertos/ String Symphony No.12

John Ogdon/John Ogdon, Brenda Lucas

Academy of st Martin in the Field - Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## flamencosketches

*Milton Babbitt*: Lagniappe. Robert Taub

Not listening to the whole CD, only the last track. Very interesting serialist piano music. These are not gnarly, dense, clustered sounds. There is a kind of levity to the music, big intervals, wide open spaces. It reminds me almost of free jazz. Fascinating. If ever there were an accessible gateway into high-modern American serialism, this is it. I also have love for Wuorinen's Second Piano Sonata, but that's a monster of a work compared to these short, almost pointillistic pieces.


----------



## Joe B

Nils Schweckendiek leading the Helsinki Chamber Choir in Einojuhani Rautavaara's "Vigilia":


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various later symphonies, string quartets and piano trios part four for this afternoon.

Piano Trio no.42 in E-flat Hob. XV:30 (1797):
Piano Trio no.43 in C Hob. XV:27 (1797):



Symphony no.97 in C Hob. I:97 (1792):
Symphony no.98 in B-flat Hob. I:98 (1792):
Symphony no.99 in E-flat Hob. I:99 (1793):
Symphony no.100 in G Hob. I:100 (1793 or 1794):










String Quartet no.63 in B-flat op.76 no.4 Hob. III:78 (1796-97):
String Quartet no.64 in D op.76 no.5 Hob. III:79 (1796-97):
String Quartet no.65 in E-flat op.76 no.6 Hob. III:80 (1796-97):


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.

I've been listening to all of my Mahler 5ths over the past week. So far the winner is Boulez, and it wouldn't be unfair to say that this is the worst performance of the lot. But I have a soft spot for Lenny's dramatic interpretation, and I just love the sound of the New York strings... probably from early imprinting on this set. I heard this 5th probably about 10 times before I heard any other and so it remains special for me in a way. There are certain passages that Lenny interprets differently from anyone else.

I ordered the Bernstein/DG cycle, & I'm really excited to spend more time with his Vienna recording of the 5th. From what I can tell it's miles beyond this one in terms of playing, but overall similar in conception.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00009q0


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Waltzes & Mompou: Valse-Évocation

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Jacck

*Prokofiev Symphony No. 5 in B-flat Major, Op. 100*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine, conductor

_"a hymn to free and happy Man, to his mighty powers, his pure and noble spirit."_


----------



## The3Bs

..some old favorite HIFI spectacular..

Janáček & Shostakovich ‎- Sinfonietta - Taras Bulba - Suite From 'The Age Of Gold'









Janacek:
Wiener Philharmoniker
Mackerras

Shostakovich:
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Haitink

Crystalline sound, spectacular music and interpretations ...


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Tsaraslondon said:


> I don't know which recording of _Traviata_ you tried, but have you heard Callas in the role, especially as heard live in London and Lisbon (both from 1958)? Along with Norma, Violetta was her greatest role and she is shatteringly moving in it.


Yes, I need to hear some different versions - all I've heard is the Kleiber with Cotrubas and Domingo, which struck me as somewhat bland. Must rectify that soon...


----------



## Joe B

James Burton leading Schola Cantorum of Oxford in choral music by Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Yes, I need to hear some different versions - all I've heard is the Kleiber with Cotrubas and Domingo, which struck me as somewhat bland. Must rectify that soon...


The Kleiber is one of the top recommendations for the opera and I've always liked it. That said, I listened to it a few weeks ago and, for some reason, it didn't make the impression it normally does. Maybe the Callas versions were still too fresh in my mind.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 13

*Dvořák: Symphony no 9 in E minor, "From the New World
Smetana: Má Vlast
Handel: Water Music*

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra - Herbert Von Karajan

After twelve discs featuring Karajan's work with the Philharmonia, it seems a slightly odd decision to add a thirteenth with the Berlin Philharmonic, recorded just a couple of years after Karajan began his tenure of the orchestra.

The Handel is undeniably big band, of the type we don't hear anymore, and I'm not sure I want to hear it this way again. The Dvořák and Smetana are worth hearing though and I would have to say that, apart from a few misses, the quality of music making over these thirteen discs has been extraordinarily high.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cello Concerto and other works

Sheku Kanneh-Mason (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle

Works

trad.: Blow the Wind Southerly
trad.: Scarborough Fair
Bloch, E: Prayer (From Jewish Life)
Bloch, E: Prélude, B.63
Bridge: 4 Short Pieces 
Elgar: Nimrod (from Enigma Variations)
Elgar: Romance, Op. 62
Fauré: Élégie in C minor, Op. 24
Holst: A spring song
Klengel: Hymnus for 12 Cellos, Op. 57


----------



## sbmonty

Sonata No. 13 and 14 this morning.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Shostakovich: The Preludes & Fugues
Alexander Melnikov


----------



## Vasks

_Louisville LPs_

*Thomas Bricchetti - Overture: The Fountain of Youth (composer/Louisville)
Ben Weber - Domen: An Elegy (Whitney/Louisville)
Walter Piston - Symphony #1 (Mester/Louisville)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.1


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, & Mozart: Music for flute & orchestra/ Gluck Dance of the blessed spirits

Claude Monteux (flute)

London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Monteux


----------



## Jacck

*Vasks - Pater noster / Dona nobis pacem / Mass *
Latvian Radio Choir, Klava


----------



## agoukass

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 88, 89, and 90 

Tafelmusik / Bruno Weil


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Carl Nielsen, Clarinet Concerto Op 57 - Anthony McGill (clarinet), NYPO, Alan Gilbert.
A disc I've had for a while which I was prompted to give a spin by mention of it in another thread.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various later symphonies, string quartets and piano trios part five of five tonight. I've enjoyed this mini-binge over the last couple of days - I will have to return to Haydn's later choral works before too long.

Piano Trio no.44 in E Hob. XV:28 (1797):
Piano Trio no.45 in E-flat Hob. XV:29 (1797):



Symphony no.101 in D Hob. I:101 (1793 or 1794):
Symphony no.102 in B-flat Hob. I:102 (1794):
Symphony no.103 in E-flat Hob. I:103 (1795):
Symphony no.104 in D Hob. I:104 (1795):










String Quartet no.66 in G op.77 no.1 Hob. III:81 (1799):
String Quartet no.67 in F op.77 no.2 Hob. III:82 (1799):
String Quartet no.68 in D-minor op.103 Hob. III:83 (1803 inc.):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This performance was recorded in the presence of the composer and was authorised by him, therefore we can take it to be authentic, though the playing of the clareinettist, Claude Desurmont and Daniel Barenboim at the piano is, I would say, more accomplished than that of the two string players.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Op. 44

Nigel Kennedy (violin), Steven Isserlis (cello), Peter Donohoe (piano)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Rudolf Barshai
Recorded: 1986-08-04
Recording Venue: 3-4 August 1986: Wessex Hall, Poole Arts Centre, Dorset


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 18 Nos. 1 and 4 

Artemis String Quartet


----------



## Jacck

*William Grant Still - Symphony No.2 in G minor "Song of a New Race"*
Detroit Symphony Orchestra conducted by Neeme Järvi


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Concerto No.2 in G minor, op.16. Vladimir Ashkenazy, André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra.

Happy birthday to the master. That crazy cadenza in the first movement just ended.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Piano Concertos #3 a #4
Mitsuko Uchida, Simon Rattle & Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## SONNET CLV

For Shakespeare's birthday --









The Tchaikovsky _Hamlet_ and _Romeo & Juliet_, two demonstration-level showstoppers.

and this:









A more intimate approach to the Bard of Avon, two solo guitar suites by Hans Werner Henze based upon Shakespearean characters: _Royal Winter Music • First Sonata On Shakespearean Characters_, featuring movements "Gloucester", "Romeo And Juliet", "Ariel", "Ophelia", "Touchstone, Audrey And William", and "Oberon"; and _Royal Winter Music • Second Sonata On Shakespearean Characters_ featuring "Sir Andrew Aguecheek", "Bottom's Dream", and "Mad Lady Macbeth".

Of course, there is so much more Shakespearean inspired music out there. My own collection boasts Will inspired works by composers as diverse as Schubert, Ned Rorem, Alfredo Aracil, John Eaton, Gerald Finzi, Don Walker, William Schuman, Mendelssohn, Benjamin Frankel, Verdi, Nancy Van de Vate, Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco (two discs of Shakespearean Overtures!), Stravinsky (Three Songs) and even a piece by Alfred Schnittke which claims by its title that it is _not_ inspired by Shakespeare: _(K)ein Sommernachtstraum (Not A Dream, Not A Summer Night, Nor After Shakespeare)_. There must be much more, too.

Having taught Shakespeare for years (as well as worked on several of his dramas in the theatre: as actor, director, and designer over the years), I have a fondness for this great writer. My general habit of celebration for the Bard's birthday has been, for quite some while now, to read through the Sonnets. I will do so again today, possibly with Shakespearean music in the background.

But sometimes it's best just to sit and listen to the music, undistracted by other endeavors, the enterprise I undertook with the above discs earlier today. The Tchaikovsky pieces are always a pleasure to hear -- simply great music by any standards; and as a guitar player the Henze remains music I admire and wish I could get my old fingers around on the fretboard. Alas … I'll take comfort in the notion that I am a better "reader" of Shakespeare's actual works than "player" of music inspired by them.

I don't know what my own life would have been like without Shakespeare, but I'm happy I haven't had to know.

Happy Birthday, Will: April 23, 1564.


----------



## Knorf

I'm still making my way through the big Skrowaczewski box. Today: Bruckner, Symphony No. 8.

Already in the first movement, in the middle of the development section, I am hugely impressed.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Concerto No.2 in G minor, op.16. Vladimir Ashkenazy, André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> Happy birthday to the master. That crazy cadenza in the first movement just ended.


Finishing up the disc w/ Piano Concerto No.3 in C major, op.26. (Same performers)

These two concerti are both absolutely phenomenal. I can't decide which one I like better. Prokofiev must have been a monster of a pianist to have conceived music like this for his instrument. I gained a ton of respect for Prok as both musician and composer when I first heard these works, not all that long ago.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Not taking up your challenge...
> 
> But started the day with:
> 
> Beethoven ‎- Symphonies Nos. 3 & 6
> 
> View attachment 134437
> 
> 
> Vienna State Opera Orchestra
> Hermann Scherchen
> 
> Sorry to add to the list of "dead" conductors....
> This is in a way old fashioned .. with touches of freshness here and there.. I like it a lot....


Listening to this now. I really like the tempo and energy. I wish the sound quality was a little better, but I'm enjoying it so far! Thanks for the rec.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134460


*Johannes Brahms*

Music for Chorus and Orchestra

Warsaw Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra
Antoni Wit, conductor

2012


----------



## Jacck

flamencosketches said:


> Finishing up the disc w/ Piano Concerto No.3 in C major, op.26. (Same performers)
> 
> These two concerti are both absolutely phenomenal. I can't decide which one I like better. Prokofiev must have been a monster of a pianist to have conceived music like this for his instrument. I gained a ton of respect for Prok as both musician and composer when I first heard these works, not all that long ago.


happy discovering. One of my absolute favorite composers. His symphonies were my entry into classical music. His music has a lot of masculine energy and possibly agression, but is wonderful


----------



## flamencosketches

Jacck said:


> happy discovering. One of my absolute favorite composers. His symphonies were my entry into classical music. His music has a lot of masculine energy and possibly agression, but is wonderful


Thanks. I still ought to get a set of all the Prokofiev symphonies. I've only heard a few of them and I'm not entirely sure what to think. I seem to prefer his concertos and solo piano music.


----------



## Shosty

Franz Schubert - Lieder

Janet Baker, Graham Johnson

On poems by Schiller and Goethe.
What a fantastic album this is.


----------



## Malx

Happy Birthday Sergei:

Prokofiev, String Quartet No 2 - Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Guest

Works by Dowland, Bach, and Pekka Jalkanen.


----------



## Eramire156

*Haydn quartets in the afternoon*

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in D minor, op.76 no.2
String Quartet in G minor, op.74 no.3
String Quartet in D major, op.64 no.5









Quatuor Loewenguth*


----------



## 13hm13

Glazounov ‎- Symphony No. 7 (1978 recording)


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Heather Harper, Janet Baker, Bavarian RSO, Klemperer.

There is something about this live recording that for me is special - from the Ulricht (Janet Baker in very fine voice) to the final chords of the Symphony time passes without me noticing and at the end I feel a sense of sadness and at the same time elation.
I have said before good live performances give a sense of an event that many studio recordings by their very nature don't/can't achieve. 
The knack to keeping these 'events' fresh is not to overplay them.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Heather Harper, Janet Baker, Bavarian RSO, Klemperer.
> 
> There is something about this live recording that for me is special - from the Ulricht (Janet Baker in very fine voice) to the final chords of the Symphony time passes without me noticing and at the end I feel a sense of sadness and at the same time elation.
> I have said before good live performances give a sense of an event that many studio recordings by their very nature don't/can't achieve.
> The knack to keeping these 'events' fresh is not to overplay them.
> 
> View attachment 134466


Well, you've sold me. I love Klemperer's studio Resurrection, plus factoring in that Janet Baker + Heather Harper is more or less a dream team of vocal soloists, and this looks essential.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Well, you've sold me. I love Klemperer's studio Resurrection, plus factoring in that Janet Baker + Heather Harper is more or less a dream team of vocal soloists, and this looks essential.


I would advise sampling first as the sound is a bit bright in climaxes - I know sound quality is important to many.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi, Arias (Bartoli 2018)
Beethoven, Piano Sonatas 8, 11 & 28 (Lewis)
Brahms, String Quintets (Raphael Ensemble) 
Shostakovich, Symphony 8 (Barshai)


----------



## Knorf

I'm not one to miss listening to music by one of my favorite composers on their birthday:

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5, Op. 100
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

This is one the truly great performances of this masterpiece.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian

2 & 4


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Piano Concerto #23
Artur Schnabel, Artur Rodzinski & New York Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.1 in D major, the "Titan". Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.

My third Mahler symphony in one day  Yes, I am seriously hooked these past few weeks.

Listening to this, I'm beginning to realize just how strongly I've "imprinted" on these Bernstein/NY/Sony recordings. I listened to the Kubelik/Audite recording the other day and came away with the impression that I was so sick of this symphony I didn't want to hear it again for months (I've been listening a lot to the Halasz, Walter & Kubelik recordings). Hearing this again, it sounds so fresh to my ears once again. Lenny totally nails it, especially the first movement & the funeral march. The New York strings and winds from this time period sounded so great. I'm going to listen to the Resurrection from this set soon. It's been months since I've heard it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Almost finished Beethovens 3rd with Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra. I usually say this is my favorite Beethoven symphony and why not?!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphony #3
Claudio Abbado & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Itullian

Harp & Serioso


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Day 3 of the Corona/Eroica Bash/Binge. Trying to close in on a version (or three) to purchase and move on to another work. Since yesterday it's been Immerseel, Dausgaard, Harnoncourt, Barenboim, Honeck, Scherchen, Bruggen, Karajan (60's & 80's), Bernstein, Hogwood and Wand. 

It's been fun.


----------



## jim prideaux

Shaham, Previn and the LSO performing the Barber and Korngold Violin Concertos.

What a wonderful work the Barber Concerto is!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Andris Nelsons & Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Itullian

Back for more Hewitt.
One of the most beautiful Bach sets I've ever heard.


----------



## Joachim Raff

HILLER & SCHUMANN
Piano Transcriptions of Symphonies

Ferdinand Hiller, Robert Schumann

RONALD LAU, piano

World Premiere Recordings


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Alexander L'Estrange:


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> Back for more Hewitt.
> One of the most beautiful Bach sets I've ever heard.


I wanted to buy this when I saw Ms. Hewitt in recital last month but they were asking $40 for it at the concert. For that price no thanks, but I ought to try and find it cheaper. I'm sure it's great.


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Cage*: Music for Two. Pestova/Meyer Piano Duo.

Very strange music. Brilliant at times, lots of silence, some parts where I'm totally lost. (Late Cage in a nutshell). I can't say I'm not enjoying the ride, but I do prefer the earlier work that shares the disc (3 Dances for Two Prepared Pianos).


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> I wanted to buy this when I saw Ms. Hewitt in recital last month but they were asking $40 for it at the concert. For that price no thanks, but I ought to try and find it cheaper. I'm sure it's great.


I got it when it first came out as I love her Bach.
It was 25 usd at the time which isn't bad for a 2 disc set..


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Some Prokofiev for his birthday:

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2, Ravel Piano Concerto in G. Anna Vinnitskaya. Gilbert Varga, Deutsches Sinfonie Orchester. This recording is right up there with the great ones in my opinion. Vinnitskaya is confident enough not to have to rush excessively through the virtuoso passages of the Prokofiev which adds to the enjoyment and is ably backed up by the orchestra. Recommended.










Prokofiev: String Quartets 1 & 2. Pavel Haas Quartet. A favourite album frequently played here.










Also:

Hindemith: String Quartets 5, 6, 7. Amar Quartet. Love Hindemith's chamber works










Beethoven: Symphonies 1 & 2. Wand. NDR. Wand is always rewarding.










Dvorak: Cello Concerto. Alisa Weilerstein. Belohlavek, Czech Philharmonic. Heartfelt and recommended.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Lovely recording of a new violin concerto for my ears.


----------



## senza sordino

Stravinsky The Firebird and Petrushka 









Stravinsky The Rite of Spring, Scriabin The Poem of Ecstasy 









Stravinsky Pulcinella, Scherzo Fantastique 









Stravinsky Violin Concerto, Honegger Pacific 231, Honegger Rugby, Martin Violin Concerto, Stravinsky Circus Polka









Stravinsky Apollo, Agon, Orpheus


----------



## Knorf

More Prokofiev birthday listening:
Suite from _The Buffoon_, Op. 21a
Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Joachim Raff

English conductor Jane Glover leads the BBC Concert Orchestra in this performance of Florence Price's Concert Overture No. 2. The concert was recorded live on March 8, 2018.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134479


*Claude Debussy*

Nocturnes
Première Rhapsodie
Jeux
La Mer

The Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez, conductor

1995


----------



## Joachim Raff

William Levi Dawson (September 26, 1899 - May 2, 1990) was an African-American composer, choir director and professor.

Negro Folk Symphony (1934)

I. The Bond of Africa
II. Hope in the Night
III. O Let Me Shine!

Detroit Symphony Orchestra conducted by Neeme Järvi


----------



## Joe B

Pierre Boulez leading the BBC Singers and BBC Symphony Orchestra in Igor Stravinsky's "The Nightingale":


----------



## Rogerx

Anton & Paul Wranitzky: Concertos and Symphonies

Münchener Kammerorchester, Howard Griffiths


----------



## flamencosketches

*Henryk Górecki*: Symphony No.3, op.36, the "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs". Krzysztof Penderecki, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra w/ Beth Gibbons, soprano.

First listen to this recording. I'm so in love with the classic Upshaw/Zinman/London Sinfonietta recording on Nonesuch that I never reach for this one, but I got it mid-last year. So far, so good-it's a little more rough-hewn, a little bit faster. I pretty much worship Ms. Gibbons, but I've never heard her sing anything like this so I will be curious to see how she handles it (the vocal part has not come in yet). Of course, in memoriam Krzysztof Penderecki, and Henryk Górecki who died almost a decade ago.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Henryk Górecki*: Symphony No.3, op.36, the "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs". Krzysztof Penderecki, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra w/ Beth Gibbons, soprano.
> 
> First listen to this recording. I'm so in love with the classic Upshaw/Zinman/London Sinfonietta recording on Nonesuch that I never reach for this one, but I got it mid-last year. So far, so good-it's a little more rough-hewn, a little bit faster. I pretty much worship Ms. Gibbons, but I've never heard her sing anything like this so I will be curious to see how she handles it (the vocal part has not come in yet). Of course, in memoriam Krzysztof Penderecki, and Henryk Górecki who died almost a decade ago.


So I will not whole heartedly recommend this to anyone, as her untrained vocal will bother some. Personally, I find it quite beautiful in places, but I wonder how much of that comes from my being a die hard Portishead fan. In any case it sounds like she is amplified, and overpowers the orchestra at times.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor: Intermezzo, etc.

Daniel Muller-Schot (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor: Intermezzo
Debussy: Intermezzo for cello & piano, L. 27
Franck, C: Cello Sonata in A major
Poulenc: Cello Sonata, Op. 143
Ravel: Habanera
Ravel: Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2

Wiener Philharmoniker
Istvan Kertesz


----------



## elgar's ghost

Itullian said:


> Back for more Hewitt.
> One of the most beautiful Bach sets I've ever heard.


Strange cover - it looks like Ms Hewitt has perished suddenly at the keyboard and is literally giving up the ghost!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann: Works for cello & piano

Bruno Philippe (cello) & Tanguy de Williencourt (piano)


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Listening to this now. I really like the tempo and energy. I wish the sound quality was a little better, but I'm enjoying it so far! Thanks for the rec.


:tiphat: You're welcome 

I was quite impressed by the sound on my Westminster (The legacy) CD... I though the sound quality for the age of the recording was quite good...


----------



## The3Bs

Fugal said:


>


Gave a quick listen last night... NICE.. thanks for the idea....


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Day 3 of the Corona/Eroica Bash/Binge. Trying to close in on a version (or three) to purchase and move on to another work. Since yesterday it's been Immerseel, Dausgaard, Harnoncourt, Barenboim, Honeck, Scherchen, Bruggen, Karajan (60's & 80's), Bernstein, Hogwood and Wand.
> 
> It's been fun.


Hey! Not to throw a spanner in the works and has you gave Hogwood, Immerseel, Harnoncourt and Bruggen a chance... maybe you should also try:

Jordi Savall & le Concert des Nations... I will dig up my copy later and post a Pic...


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Otello

José Carreras (Otello), Frederica von Stade (Desdemona), Gianfranco Pastine (Iago), Salvatore Fisichella (Rodrigo), Nucci Condò (Emilia), Samuel Ramey (Elmiro), Keith Lewis (Lucio), Alfonso Leoz (Doge)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - various non-stage works for this morning and lunchtime.

Of KW's available early non-stage works I don't have either of the string quartets, the cello sonata or the first symphony, although I have heard them occasionally on YT: those early compositions were promising but I think it's fair to say that he hadn't found his true voice by that time yet - the violin concerto is the earliest non-stage work of Weill's that has any real significance for me. KW's career priority was always the stage but I wish that had he lived longer he may have found time for another symphony or string quartet.

Concerto for violin and wind orchestra op.12 (1925):
_Vom Tod im Wald_ [_Death in the Forest_] - ballad for bass and ten wind players op.23 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1927):
_Das Berliner Requiem_ - cantata for tenor, baritone, male choir, winds, guitar, banjo, harmonium/organ and percussion [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1928):
_Kleine Dreigroschenmusik_ - suite from _Die Dreigroschenoper_ for winds, banjo, guitar/harp accordion, piano and percussion (orig. 1928 - arr. 1929):










_Der neue Orpheus_ - cantata for soprano, solo violin and orchestra op.16 [Text: Yvan Goll] (1927):










Symphony no.2 for orchestra (1934):



_Der Lindberghflug/Ozeanflug_ [_The Flight of Lindbergh/Ocean Flight_] - theatre work for tenor, baritone, bass, mixed choir and orchestra written jointly by Kurt Weill and Paul Hindemith - Hindemith's contribution later omitted when Weill rewrote the work as a cantata and gave it a new title. [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1929):
_The Ballad of Magna Carta_ - cantata for tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Maxwell Anderson] (1940):



_Im Volkston_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Arno Holz] (c. 1916):
_Das schöne Kind_ - song for voice and piano [Text: German folk sources] (1917):
Three songs for voice and piano - one song posth. completed by Lys Symonette [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (orig. c. 1920-21):
Four songs for voice and piano [Texts: Walt Whitman] (1941, 1942 and 1947):
Three songs for voice and piano [Texts: Archibald MacLeish/Alan Jay Lerner/Maxwell Anderson (1942, 1948 and 1950):


----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Late night ... continuing Rautavaara exploration
> 
> Rautavaara ‎- Works For Cello And Piano
> 
> View attachment 134435
> 
> 
> Tanja Tetzlaff & Gunilla Süssmann


Second late night spin.. 
First night I never managed to get into it... but now I am starting to get it...


----------



## The3Bs

This has been a hard working week with a lot less time for music...

Morning first spin:

Schubert - The Last Six Years 1823-1828: Vol. 5 Sonata In B Flat Major / Klavierstücke / Allegretto In C Minor









Imogen Cooper

I really like her approach to Schubert and the D 960 in particular... a less architectural neurotic/romantic view than some others. She concentrates on keeping a beauty of tone like the whole sonata was long singing Ode (not sure I am making sense here).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra*

With all the dissing of Karajan I've been reading in another thread recently, now is as good a time as any to be reminded of some of his greatest recordings. Apparently, Karajan himself was so committed to these recordings of the New Viennese School that he offered to pick up the tab himself when DG balked at the idea.

If, like me, you still have difficulty enjoying the music of the New Viennese School, then these beautiful performances could well be your way in. Superb playing and excellent sound.


----------



## The3Bs

Reminding me of the greatness... and wishing that modern recording techniques would have been available 100 years earlier..

Alfred Cortot Plays César Franck









Of course you need to adapt your ears to the recording... but once that is there... Big time Goosebumps moments in the Prelude Choral and Fugue. The Franck Violin sonata brings us Jacques Thibaud (what a tone does he produce!!!) and here for those who think that Cortot was just fireworks are in for a surprise...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The3Bs said:


> Reminding me of the greatness... and wishing that modern recording techniques would have been available 100 years earlier..
> 
> Alfred Cortot Plays César Franck
> 
> View attachment 134488
> 
> 
> Of course you need to adapt your ears to the recording... but once that is there... Big time Goosebumps moments in the Prelude Choral and Fugue. The Franck Violin sonata brings us Jacques Thibaud (what a tone does he produce!!!) and here for those who think that Cortot was just fireworks are in for a surprise...


Modern recording isn't everything and I pity those who can't listen to anything that wasn't recorded in the last fifty years. You are so right. Once your ears have made the necessary adjustments the rewards are great.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Alois Hába: Matka (Mother) _quarter tone opera_
Jiří Jirouš & Prague National Theatre Chorus and Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 & Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

London Symphony Orchestra, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine*

Yvonne Loriod (piano), Jeanne Loriod (ondes martenot), Maîtrise et Orchestre de la R.T.F. - Marcel Couraud

*Les offrandes oubliées
Hymne au Saint-Sacrement*

Orchestre Philharmonique de l'O.R.T.F - Marius Constant

I first heard Messiaen's _Trois petites liturgies_ was a performance at a school in a beautiful setting somewhere near Tunbridge Wells, I think. My late friend John Morton was playing the ondes martenot and he asked me to join him for the rehearsal in the afternoon as well. The setting and the weather couldn't have been more beautiful and I have always remembered this special occasion. Consequently, the work has always had a special place in my affections.


----------



## Malx

This mornings listening consisted of two very fine Strauss recordings:

Four Last Songs - Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Berlin RSO, Szell.

Ein Heldenleben - Berlin PO, Karajan.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Malx said:


> Four Last Songs - Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Berlin RSO, Szell.
> 
> View attachment 134490


The recording, by which I got to know these gorgeous songs and still my favourite, though I've acquired quite a few others since. I sometimes think we forget that these are Lieder and can be too content to just bask in the glorious sounds provided by many of the sopranos that record them. I do so myself sometimes. However, Schwarzkopf and Szell between them dig that bit deeper into the meaning of the poetry and remind us of their valedictory nature. Not that Schwarzkopf doesn't also sing beautifully of course. She does, but she brings out all the significance of the texts as well.

One of my desert island records.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Arvo Part:










*Peace upon you, Jerusalem
Morning star
The woman with the alabaster box
The deer's cry
Virgencita
Solfeggio
Zwei Beter
Tribute to Caesar
Summa
Memento
Alleluia-Tropus
Da pacem, Domine*


----------



## The3Bs

Tsaraslondon said:


> Modern recording isn't everything and I pity those who can't listen to anything that wasn't recorded in the last fifty years. You are so right. Once your ears have made the necessary adjustments the rewards are great.


:tiphat ::clap

Indeed!!! Without these we would never witness the greatness of many a performers..


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Clarinet Trios

Eric Le Sage (piano), Paul Meyer (clarinet) & Claudio Bohórquez (cello)


----------



## Bourdon

*French Music for Clarinet and piano*


----------



## eljr




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> :tiphat: You're welcome
> 
> I was quite impressed by the sound on my Westminster (The legacy) CD... I though the sound quality for the age of the recording was quite good...


It was fantastic. I'm glad you mentioned it to me, it was definitely worth the listen. I listened to parts of it a couple of times. I agree that the SQ was good for its era as well. I just have a hard time enjoying that era of recording. That said, I enjoyed it more than many of the other much vaunted dead dude versions from 60-80 years ago. I also love that he did the brisk tempo way back before all the more recent cats made it cool! 



The3Bs said:


> Hey! Not to throw a spanner in the works and has you gave Hogwood, Immerseel, Harnoncourt and Bruggen a chance... maybe you should also try:
> 
> Jordi Savall & le Concert des Nations... I will dig up my copy later and post a Pic...


I actually did get a chance to listen to his 3rd or at least the first movement. I liked it. I will be sure to give it a closer listen in the near future. This whole experience has taught me that I probably 'need' to keep my subscription to Amazon Music after the 3 month trial is over. It's got its limitations, but it's been really nice to be able to find a lot of the recordings discussed here on TC.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Moving on from Beethoven's Third, I just finished the Fricsay recording of the ninth, which is as good as everyone says it is. Now listening to the 51 Furtwängler ninth. I get the brilliance of the old masters, but these ~70 year old recordings are a tough slog for me.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mostly melancholy Russian music for cello and orchestra, with Lloyd Webber playing the original composer's version of the _Rococo Variations_ rather than the bastardised by Fitzenhagen which is more commonly heard.


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Kansas city Chorale in choral music by Rene Clausen:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.6 in A minor, the "Tragic". Pierre Boulez, Vienna Philharmonic.

I'm beginning to realize that this is one of Mahler's most simple symphonies, I think. The first movement is a very straightforward sonata form, compared to any of his other first movements. The inner movements are more or less a traditional scherzo & slow movement. And yet at the same time it's one of his most expansive. Mahler always was a paradox. The Vienna strings & brass sound amazing here. And Boulez nails the "cowbell interludes".

Anyway, the music is making a lot more sense to me than it did yesterday. Let's see if I make it to the end. The finale always loses me, lately.


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAE A DUE
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Boston Museum Trio
_
Harmonia Mundi France_


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.9 & No.10


----------



## Joachim Raff

Joseph Lauber (1864-1952)

Symphony No.1 in E flat (1895)

Sinfonieorchester Biel Solothurn
Kaspar Zehnder, cond.

SRF2 broadcast of a live performance in Biel, 19 February 2020

Quite a revelation, need to explore a bit more.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Arias

Peter Schreier (tenor)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Otmar Suitner


----------



## Vasks

_Enjoying Ernest...on vinyl_

*Bloch - Proclamation for Trumpet & Orchestra (Raper/Louisville)
Bloch - Voice in the Wilderness for Cello & Orchestra (Starker/London)
Bloch - Nocturnes for Piano Trio (Western Arts Trio/Laurel)
Bloch - Symphony for Trombone & Orchestra (Prince/CRI)*


----------



## pmsummer

ROMARIA
_Love songs, chants and motets from the 12th century to the present
*Oswald von Wolkenstein, Orlando di Lasso, Josquin Desprez*
and others, including the *anonymous* composers of the Carmina Burana manuscript_
The Dowland Project
-*John Potter *- tenor, director
-Miloš Valent - violin, viola
-John Surman - soprano saxophone, bass clarinet, tenor and bass recorders
-Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, vihuela
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Rogerx

Gems of the Polish Baroque

Ensemble Giardino di Delizie

Foerster, K: 'La Pazza' Sonata a 3 in D minor
Foerster, K: 'La Sidon' Sonata a 3 in F for 2 violins, viola da gamba and basso continuo
Foerster, K: Sonata a 3 in B
Foerster, K: Sonata a 3 in C minor
Foerster, K: Sonata a 3 in G
Jarzebski: Berlinesa - Concerto a 3
Jarzebski: Cantate Domino - concerto a 2
Jarzebski: Sonata Chromatica
Jarzebski: Tamburetta
Mielczewski: Canzon Prima a 2
Szarzynski: Sonata a 3
Zielenski: Communiones Totius Anni 1611


----------



## sbmonty

Hindemith: Trauermusik


----------



## Joe B

John Jetter leading the Fort Smith Symphony in music by William Grant Still:


----------



## Malx

Two HIP Beethoven Symphonies this afternoon:

Fourth - AAM, Hogwood
Seventh - ORR, Gardiner.

Both good in their way but not the only way to perform Beethoven's symphonies. I can equally listen to and appreciate 'traditional' recordings of the nine.


----------



## Marc

Organist Martina Apitz playing on two organs from Köthen (yes!), Germany.










The first half of this disc is filled with works by Scheidt and Bach (of course), on a single-keyboard organ by Zuberbier (Schloßkapelle) from 1754. Well played, a clear recording, in an acoustics reminiscent of that of a small village church. Direct, yet intimate.
The Ruhlmann organ (1881) of the Agnuskirche sounds much larger, but also more diffuse. Nevertheless, the works of a.o. Brahms and Reger offer a nice change, compared to that of Scheidt and Bach.
In short: 74 minutes of pure listening pleasure.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alan Rawsthorne - various works part one of four for late afternoon.

Rawsthorne was born in the same year as Michael Tippett and Constant Lambert but in musical terms they are chalk, cheese and whatever incongruous third item you wish to add. Rawsthorne's music sounds on first approach rather conventional in a mid-20th century British sense but along the way you can perhaps discern a Hindemithian neoclassical sheen here and there, or maybe a little spikiness reminiscent of Prokofiev. There is certainly enough colour in his music anyway, as befitting a man equally at home writing numerous scores for the British film industry (including the famous war film _The Cruel Sea_).

Naxos have done Rawsthorne a great service in recording much of his output and I think he is a composer worth investigating. The works in this first instalment are amongst Rawsthorne's earliest, but he was already in his 30s by this time so there is no impression of inexperience or lack of assuredness.

_Concertante_ for violin and piano (c. 1937):
Sonata for viola and piano (1937 - rev. 1953):










_Light Music_ for string orchestra (1938):










_Symphonic Studies_ for orchestra (1938):



_Theme and Variations_ for two violins (1937):
String Quartet no.1 [_Theme and Variations_] (1939):










Piano Concerto no.1 (1939 - rev. 1942):


----------



## Joe B

elgars ghost said:


> Alan Rawsthorne - various works part one of four for late afternoon.
> 
> Rawsthorne was born in the same year as Michael Tippett and Constant Lambert but in musical terms they are chalk, cheese and whatever incongruous third item you wish to add. Rawsthorne's music sounds on first approach rather conventional in a mid-20th century British sense but along the way you can perhaps discern a Hindemithian neoclassical sheen here and there, or maybe a little spikiness reminiscent of Prokofiev. There is certainly enough colour in his music anyway, as befitting a man equally at home writing numerous scores for the British film industry (including the famous war film _The Cruel Sea_).
> 
> Naxos have done Rawsthorne a great service in recording much of his output and I think he is a composer worth investigating. The works in this first instalment are amongst Rawsthorne's earliest, but he was already in his 30s by this time so there is no impression of inexperience or lack of assuredness.


Good write up. When you are done with your exploration, could you recommend a good starting place for this composer for someone without experience in his music. I do like other "second tier" British composers from this era, so he may be someone right up my alley.
Thanks!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.5 in E-flat major, op.73, the "Emperor". Wilhelm Kempff, Ferdinand Leitner, Berlin Philharmonic

So happy to be in a phase of enjoying Beethoven's music again (as well as Mahler's-another composer that I love, but for whose music my tastes capriciously phase in and out). This is a really beautiful piece. There is a pristine classical structure hidden behind the supreme virtuosity of it all. Definitely one of the masterpieces of his middle period. I know some people hear nothing but empty bombast in this music; I think it might all depend on the performance, and it's given a sensitive one here.


----------



## Marc

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.5 in E-flat major, op.73, the "Emperor". Wilhelm Kempff, Ferdinand Leitner, Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> So happy to be in a phase of enjoying Beethoven's music again (as well as Mahler's-another composer that I love, but for whose music my tastes capriciously phase in and out). This is a really beautiful piece. There is a pristine classical structure hidden behind the supreme virtuosity of it all. Definitely one of the masterpieces of his middle period. I know some people hear nothing but empty bombast in this music; I think it might all depend on the performance, and it's given a sensitive one here.


Ha!
One of my first 'serious' classical music listenings…. once upon a long ago, from my dad's vinyl collection.
Bought it on cd years later, still a cherished recording.


----------



## Shosty

Gyorgy Ligeti - String Quartet No. 2
Earle Brown - String Quartet
Wolf Rosenberg - String Quartet No. 3


----------



## flamencosketches

Marc said:


> Ha!
> One of my first 'serious' classical music listenings…. once upon a long ago, from my dad's vinyl collection.
> Bought it on cd years later, still a cherished recording.


It's really great. This is only my first listen to it as I got the CD over the wintertime in the midst of a Beethoven kick, and by the time I got it several weeks later I was pretty burnt out on Beethoven. (I have heard the 4th on the same disc though, a really good one!) I just got another "Emperor" as part of a boxed set, with Rudolf Serkin, Bruno Walter & the New York Philharmonic from I believe 1948. Excited to hear that one, I know this concerto was a specialty for Mr. Serkin, and this is I think the only recording I have of his. I've been meaning to correct that oversight for a long time.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134504


*Antonín Dvořák*

Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Lasst mich allein, op. 82 no. 1
Rondo in G minor, op. 94
Goin' Home
Songs my mother taught me, op. 55 no. 4
Silent Woods, op. 68 no. 5
Slavonic Dance in G minor, op. 46 no. 8

Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Anna Polonsky, piano
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

2014


----------



## Guest

The3Bs said:


> Gave a quick listen last night... NICE.. thanks for the idea....


You're welcome. The SACD has spectacular sound, which all streaming platforms diminish, but at least you can hear his playing and the music. I wish he had included Shostakovich's 24th P&F, though.


----------



## Knorf

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6

As with all of Stan's Beethoven, this is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## The3Bs

Back on the old master's hands:

Richter ‎- Mozart/Tchaikovsky/Rachmaninov/Scriabin/Prokofiev









Mozart -- Sonata In G, K. 283 For Piano Solo

Tchaikovsky -- The Seasons 
May - Starlight Night
June - Barcarolle
November - In A Troika
January - By The Hearth

Rachmaninov -- Etudes Tableaux, Op. 39 
No.3 In F Sharp Minor
No.4 In B Minor

Scriabin -- Sonata No.9 In F Minor, Op. 68 (Black Mass)

Prokifiev -- Sonata No.4 In C Minor, Op.29

Oh! Oh! spellbinding Tchaikovsky (June - Barcarolle) Scriabin and Prokofiev...


----------



## Dimace

It is well known to you that I have my issues with* Maurice.* Despite this I have great respect for the composer and I collect his music in every possible format. Today I listened his *Songs / Melodies.* It is a ''Close the Shop'' recording, with the best singers available and one of the best conductors for the composer. Magical voices (also the piano, with Herr Baldwin is super) magical conducting, top set, good collectible from EMI Holland (1981-1983 2XCDs remastered from the original LPs) Highly suggested to Maurice's fans and to all they like the art of French Lieder.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Italian Symphony*

This symphony lends itself to Szell's style: precision playing which is fleet of foot without sounding rushed.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Paderewski: Piano Concerto, Fantasie Polonaise
Ewa Kupiec, Hugh Wolff & RSO Frankfurt


----------



## Knorf

Bruckner: Symphony No. 2
Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young

A superb performance of the original 1872 version, Young's Bruckner 2 easily competes with any of the usual favorites.


----------



## Merl

Knorf said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 2
> Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young
> 
> A superb performance of the original 1872 version, Young's Bruckner 2 easily competes with any of the usual favorites.


Great performance from a great set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 2
> Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young
> 
> A superb performance of the original 1872 version, Young's Bruckner 2 easily competes with any of the usual favorites.


If anyone thinks all the good recordings were made in the past, they need to look this one up. Ms. Young is remarkable with Bruckner.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with Beethoven - turning to piano works:

Piano Concerto No 3 - Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Harnoncourt.

Piano Sonata No 28 - Daniel Barenboim.
Barenboim's complete recordings of the sonatas was the first set I acquired and I have to say as newer sets have been added to my collection I have not given it as much attention as it perhaps deserves for many years.


----------



## Merl

I'm listening to Bruckner too, Knorf.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dimace said:


> It is well known to you that I have my issues with* Maurice.* Despite this I have great respect for the composer and I collect his music in every possible format. Today I listened his *Songs / Melodies.* It is a ''Close the Shop'' recording, with the best singers available and one of the best conductors for the composer. Magical voices (also the piano, with Herr Baldwin is super) magical conducting, top set, good collectible from EMI Holland (1981-1983 2XCDs remastered from the original LPs) Highly suggested to Maurice's fans and to all they like the art of French Lieder.
> 
> View attachment 134505


Seconded. This is an excellent set of Ravel's _mélodies_ with both voice and orchestra. I might prefer other performances or one or two of the works (Crespin's _Shéhérazade_ for instance, but the quality on these two discs is extraordinarily high.


----------



## Itullian

It finally arrived!!!!


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> If anyone thinks all the good recordings were made in the past, they need to look this one up. Ms. Young is remarkable with Bruckner.


Without question. She is a top shelf conductor, the real deal.


----------



## The3Bs

I'm listening to Stravinsky...

Stravinsky ‎- The Firebird (Complete Ballet) • Fireworks • Song Of The Nightingale • Tango • Scherzo Á La Russe









Antal Dorati
The London Symphony Orchestra

Friday early evening relax... How I hate I did not buy the full Mercury Living Presence box when it came out... Such a gem of a recording...


----------



## Knorf

The3Bs said:


> I'm listening to Stravinsky...
> 
> Stravinsky ‎- The Firebird (Complete Ballet) • Fireworks • Song Of The Nightingale • Tango • Scherzo Á La Russe
> 
> Antal Dorati
> The London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Friday early evening relax... How I hate I did not buy the full Mercury Living Presence box when it came out... Such a gem of a recording...


I hate myself for not grabbing this on SACD. Audiophile quality, and superb performances!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2
*


----------



## Jacck

*Mahler - Symphony 9*
Concertgebouworkest, Chailly

I rarely listen to Mahler. I find the music meandering, neurotic and emotionally draining. The first half of the 9th symphony seems disjointed to me, ie Mahler picks some musical theme, develops it for 5 minutes, and then jumps to another unrelated theme. The symphony could be shortened. The second half of the 9th symphony is really beautiful, but even here I have the feeling, that it is somehow neurotic, too introspective, and self-pitying.
But the Chailly recording is top. I have probably never heard any symphony recorded as clearly, that you can hear every little instrument in the orchestra. It might even be overdone, ie it is so clear sounding that it sounds unnatural.


----------



## Shosty

Murray Perahia plays a selection of:
Felix Mendelssohn - Songs Without Words
Bach/Busoni - Piano transcriptions
Schubert/Liszt - Piano transcriptions


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

CD 2

It is almost a shame that it has been so long since I listened to these songs of Brahms. They are compelling and heartwarming.
Dieskau is wonderful together with Sawallisch
Intimate, romantic and full of life, Brahms is a great song composer!
I know that there is another edition on DG with Barenbboim but I never heard that.these recordings are just fine.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dimace

Every decade, in the beginning, I play with my self the game with the 10 best (personal) composers. The first and second place are always belonging to the Greatest and my Master. After are coming other composers with their places changing every decade. In this list, as I noticed, 6 or 7 names are permanently there, and 3 or 4 are coming and going. One name is ALWAYS there is *Hector Berlioz.* The best French composer, one of the best melodists and orchestrators in the history. His work I love at most is *The Damnation of Faust.* Today I present you my most beloved recording of this marvellous Legend, with the SO of Montreal under Charles the Great. I don't know if this is the most celebrated recording but certainly is the one with the BEST SOUND. If you want to Honor your Hi-Fi set go and buy this one. (2XCD, Decca USA)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Shostakovich: Symphony #5
Kurt Sanderling & Berliner Symphoniker


----------



## Guest




----------



## elgar's ghost

Joe B said:


> Good write up. When you are done with your exploration, could you recommend a good starting place for this composer for someone without experience in his music. I do like other "second tier" British composers from this era, so he may be someone right up my alley.
> Thanks!


Sure - I'll PM you once I've thought it over, but Rawsthorne has always struck me as the kind of composer whose music is accessible to the point where one could virtually jump in anywhere.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dimace said:


> Every decade, in the beginning, I play with my self the game with the 10 best (personal) composers. The first and second place are always belonging to the Greatest and my Master. After are coming other composers with their places changing every decade. In this list, as I noticed, 6 or 7 names are permanently there, and 3 or 4 are coming and going. One name is ALWAYS there is *Hector Berlioz.* The best French composer, one of the best melodists and orchestrators in the history. His work I love at most is *The Damnation of Faust.* Today I present you my most beloved recording of this marvellous Legend, with the SO of Montreal under Charles the Great. I don't know if this is the most celebrated recording but certainly is the one with the BEST SOUND. If you want to Honor your Hi-Fi set go and buy this one. (2XCD, Decca USA)
> 
> View attachment 134513


I don't know about sound, but I've never really taken to Dutoit's Berlioz, and Pollet is not a favourite of mine. Davis's recording with Gedda, Veasey and Bastin is the one I still turn to, and it also sounds pretty good.


----------



## Jacck

*Philip Glass - Symphony No. 2*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra conducted by Marin Alsop


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Late Violin Concertos (Carmignola/Marcon)
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 9, 10, 24, 21 (Lewis)
Mendelssohn: String Quartet in F major, op. 80; Schubert: String Quintet (Miró Quartet)
Rachmaninov: 24 Preludes (Ashkenazy)


----------



## Knorf

Wolfgang Rihm: Symphonie "Nähe Fern"
Luzerner Sinfonieorchester, James Gaffigan

What astonishing and gorgeous music this is! It has to do with the four Brahms symphonies, each movement reflecting something about each respective Brahms symphony, in order. There are references here and there, more far than near, just enough to tickle the imagination.


----------



## Malx

Still communing with Beethoven.
Piano Sonatas Op 109,110,111 - Michael Korstick.

The second time recently that I have listened to the last three sonatas as a group.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Pulled the trigger on the Harnoncourt LvB cycle. Listening to Eroica, and the fifth after.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## Rambler

*Alban Berg: Wozzeck* Houston Symphony conducted by Hans Graf on Naxos








Ah Naxos - the cheap label. But they do have many excellent recordings.

And I am not familiar enough with the Houston Symphony to have had particularly high expectations. But this is a first rate account and recording of this rather harrowing opera.


----------



## flamencosketches

Jacck said:


> *Mahler - Symphony 9*
> Concertgebouworkest, Chailly
> 
> I rarely listen to Mahler. I find the music meandering, neurotic and emotionally draining. The first half of the 9th symphony seems disjointed to me, ie Mahler picks some musical theme, develops it for 5 minutes, and then jumps to another unrelated theme. The symphony could be shortened. The second half of the 9th symphony is really beautiful, but even here I have the feeling, that it is somehow neurotic, too introspective, and self-pitying.
> But the Chailly recording is top. I have probably never heard any symphony recorded as clearly, that you can hear every little instrument in the orchestra. It might even be overdone, ie it is so clear sounding that it sounds unnatural.


Hmm, I'm going to have to take your recommendation with a little bit less weight now that you've mentioned your apprehensiveness with Mahler.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schumann: Symphonies nos. 3 & 4
Sakari Oramo & Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

*Edward MacDowell*: Piano Concerto No.1 in A minor, op.15. Stephen Prutsman, Arthur Fagen, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland.

So far so good. First listen to this composer. I got the CD for cheap a while back.


----------



## Jacck

flamencosketches said:


> Hmm, I'm going to have to take your recommendation with a little bit less weight now that you've mentioned your apprehensiveness with Mahler.


I respect Mahler, I think he was a great orchestrator and objectively speaking he wrote some of the greatest symphonies ever. But subjectively, I do not enjoy his music as much for the reasons I stated - the music is heavy, takes itself too seriously and is meandering. I'd take Glière 3rd over any of Mahler's (to compare similarly epic symphonies)


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight, more Beethoven:

Symphony No 8 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Klemperer.
Recorded Live in Vienna June 4th 1960 - this is my preferred Beethoven cycle from Klemperer, the only drawback is it is a mono recording.

I have advocated this box before as one of the best bargains around as the Kempe Brahms set that is also in the box is also very respectable.


----------



## Rambler

*Emerson String Quartet - Intimate Letters* on DG








This fine CD has the two Janacek String Quartets plus Martinu's Three Madrigals for Violin and Viola.

The Janacek String Quartets are riveting. What an original voice Janacek was!


----------



## Itullian

This is a fantastic new set with GREAT playing and sound.
A caveat though. It's Beethoven's complete piano music and
the folks that put this together mixed in the non-sonata stuff with the sonatas so that the sonatas are all over the place.
They arranged the works by the order they were composed in and its extremely inconvenient with all kinds of rondos, variation etc, placed in between the sonatas.
Had I known I would not have purchased it.
Just a heads up.


----------



## Joe B

James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson Voices in choral music by Ola Gjeilo:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian

Symphony no. 7......my favorite.
Great set with great sound.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Sibelius: Symphony #6
Alexander Gibson & Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## HenryPenfold

Arnold Bax - Symphony #7

Have listened to a few AB symphonies today performed by The BBC Philharmonic/Vernon Handley. Now moved on to the Naxos cycle that I like very much indeed.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rambler said:


> *Alban Berg: Wozzeck* Houston Symphony conducted by Hans Graf on Naxos
> View attachment 134522
> 
> 
> Ah Naxos - the cheap label. But they do have many excellent recordings.
> 
> And I am not familiar enough with the Houston Symphony to have had particularly high expectations. But this is a first rate account and recording of this rather harrowing opera.


Qobuz have upped their Naxos discount to 60% and I snapped up a few recordings, including this on H-Res. Haven't listened to it yet .........


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.1 in C major, op.21. Béla Drahos, Nicolaus Esterházy Sinfonia.

Free download from the Naxos newsletter. So far, so good. I like this pairing. Maybe putting 1 with the Pastorale brings a little more dignity to a rather neglected symphony. I've heard people say this is like a glorified Haydn or Mozart symphony, but I don't agree. It sounds like pure Beethoven to my ears.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Webern: Orchestral Works
Christoph von Dohnányi & Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Guest




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134533


Antonín Dvořák

The Water Goblin, op. 107
The Noon Witch, op. 108
The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
The Wild Dove, op. 110

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

2010


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Otto Klemperer & New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

DaddyGeorge said:


> Bruckner: Symphony #9
> Otto Klemperer & New Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 134534


I've been thinking about getting this. Klemperer may not be the renowned Brucknerian that Wand, Jochum or Furtwängler are, but I think he has something interesting to say about this music-for me, his style is perfectly suited to the music. I really loved his 9th the one time I heard it.


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> I've been thinking about getting this. Klemperer may not be the renowned Brucknerian that Wand, Jochum or Furtwängler are, but I think he has something interesting to say about this music-for me, his style is perfectly suited to the music. I really loved his 9th the one time I heard it.


I also very much like Klemperer's Bruckner 6.


----------



## Knorf

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 and No. 8.

As with all of Stan's Beethoven, these are absolutely wonderful! But I repeat myself.


----------



## 13hm13

Piano Quartet & Piano Quintet
HERMANN GOETZ


----------



## Joe B

William Noll leading The Choral Guild of Atlanta with The Youth Orchestra of the French Community of Belgium in Ralph Vaughn Williams's "A Sea Symphony":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134537


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Sonatas for Cello and Piano, Nos. 2, 4, and 5

Anne Gastinel, cello
François-Frédéric Guy, piano

2002


----------



## Dulova Harps On

A lovely listen on a warm evening.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mozart Symphony #40.


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano),

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## flamencosketches

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Mozart Symphony #40.
> View attachment 134539


I have that in a different cover. Great great Mozart disc. One of my favorites.

Current listening:










*Morton Feldman*: Two Pieces for Three Pianos. John Tilbury, Philip Thomas, Catherine Laws.


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alan Rawsthorne - various works part two of four this morning. A very early start to my listening for a change.

Oboe Concerto (1947):



_Cortèges: Fantasy Overture_ for orchestra (1945):
Violin Concerto no.1 (1948):










Suite for recorder and string orchestra - originally for recorder and piano, arr. by John McCabe (orig. 1940 - arr. 1990s):
Concerto for string orchestra (1949):










Sonata for cello and piano (1949):










Symphony no.1 (1950):


----------



## Rogerx

Nuits- Véronique Gens (soprano), I Giardini

Berlioz: L'Île inconnue (from Les Nuits d'été)
Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, Op. 37
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Fauré: La Lune blanche luit dans les bois (No. 3 from La Bonne Chanson, Op. 61)
Hahn, R: La dernière valse
Lekeu: Nocturne
Liszt: La Lugubre Gondola for cello & piano, S134
Louiguy: La Vie en Rose
Massenet: Nuit d'Espagne
Messager: L'Amour masque: 'J'ai deux amants'
Ropartz: Ceux qui, parmi les morts d'amour (from Quatre poèmes)
Saint-Saëns: Désir de l'Orient
Tombelle: Orientale

Widor: Piano Quintet, Op. 7g]https://i.postimg.cc/prQrWgFn/gentd-nuits.jpg[/img][/url]

Finally out, lets start enjoining .


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos

Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay

Presto Editor's Choice
March 2020
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
May 2020
Recording of the Mont


----------



## Malx

Time for a symphony before going food shopping:

Brahms, Symphony No 1 - Vienna PO, Furtwangler (live 27th January 1952).


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Chamber Music

William Karceski (alto trombone), Chris Houlihan (alto trombone), Stefan Wiebe (tenor trombone), Noah Roper (bass trombone), Layne Anspach (horn), Scott Holben (horn), Yu-Hsuan Cheng (horn), Janette Fishell (organ), Sofia Kim (violin), Susie Kroh (violin), Seido Karasaki (viola), Hrafnhildur Marta Guðmundsdóttir (cello), Lawrence DiBello (cello), Tristan Segal (violin), Noa Sarid (violin), Isabel Kwon (cello), Andrew Collins (viola), Clara Scholtes (violin), Andreas Ioannides (piano), Aleck Belcher (double bass), Tatiana Lokhina (piano), Eunji Kim (violin)

Indiana University Wind Ensemble, Rodney Dorsey


----------



## Boychev

Víkingur Ólafsson - Debussy - Rameau


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Hindemith: Mathis der Mahler
Rafael Kubelik & Chor Und Symphonie-Orchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## Malx

Works by Poulenc, Walton, Dallapiccola, Schnittke & Silvestrov for Violin and Piano played wonderfully by Duo Gazzana.
All the pieces on the discs are written in an older style than the composers named would suggest, some in hommage to earlier composers.
An intriguing disc.


----------



## Opera For Life

haha, thanks, glad to know I'm not the only one who takes music seriously but still has difficulty with the Second Viennese School


----------



## Shosty

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Opera For Life

It's an oddity, but an immensely pleasing one, the sound of the Mandolin is not one many people (including me) are used to, but it's very calming, and the music is as charming as Italian Baroque gets )


----------



## Opera For Life

YESS, I have the box, the Beethoven quartets never sounded better imho!


----------



## Malx

Harrison Birtwhistle, Carmen Arcadiae Mechanicae Perpetuum & Silbury Air - The London Sinfonietta, Elgar Howarth.

I usually listen to the other work on this disc 'Secret Theatre' so today its nice to have a bit of variety.


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Violin Concertos Nos. 1-2

Salvatore Accardo (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Dutoit
Recorded: 1975-01
Recording Venue: Barking Town Hall, London


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 4 - Some lovely early 20th century British music to start the morning:










Frederick Kelly - *Serenade Op. 7 Flute, Harp and Strings*
Maurice Blower - *Concerto for Horn and Strings*
Walter Gaze Cooper - *Concertino for Oboe and Strings*
Robin Milford - *Suite for Oboe and Stings Op.8*


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini Arias

Agnes Baltsa mezzo soprano

Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Symphoniker, Ion Marin

L'Italiana In Algeri/ "Cruda Sorte! Amor Tiranno!" 
Il Barbiere Di Siviglia/ "Una Voce Poco Fa" 
Maometto II/3 "Non Temer: D'un Basso Affetto" 
L'Italiana In Algeri/ "Amici, In Ogni Evento" - "Pensa Alla Patria" (Recitativo E Aria) 
Tancredi/ "O Patria!" - "Tu Che Accendi" - "Di Tanti Palpiti" (Recitativo, Scena E Cavatina) 
La Cenerentola/ "Nacqui All'affanno E Al Pianto" 
Semiramide/ "Bel Raggio Lusinghier" 
La Donna Del Lago/8 "Tanti Affetti In Tal Momento"


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.9 in D minor. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

From the boxed set on Warner.










Beautiful music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD10

Violin Concertos 4 & 5
Adagio in E
Rondo Concertante
Rondo in C


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alan Rawsthorne - various works part three of four for early afternoon.

_Concertante Pastorale_ for flute, horn and string orchestra (1951):










String Quartet no.2 (1954):










Violin Concerto no.2 (1956):










Symphony no.2 [_A Pastoral Symphony_] with soprano in final movement [Text: Henry Howard, Earl of Surrey] (1959):



Piano Concerto no.2 (1951):
_Improvisations on a Theme by Constant Lambert_ for orchestra (1960):


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven Fourth, Paavo Jarvi, SACD. Magnificent!


----------



## Rogerx

Reinecke, Zabel & Parish-Alvars: Concertos for 1 and 2 Harps

Xavier de Maistre & Emmanuel Ceysson (harps)

Rheinland-Pfalz Philharmonic Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.9 in D minor, op.125. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, Wiener Singverein, soloists

Haven't heard this in months.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hhpt


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I guess I'm simultaneously a lifelong fan of classical and a comparative neophyte to many of the cats here. I'll guess I'll start working my way through TC's top recommended works.
I probably heard Shostakovitch's 5th symphony in my college music history class, but that was 30-ish years ago and I haven't really listened to him since. So here goes:


----------



## The3Bs

Last night experiment

Following a comment from eljr:



eljr said:


> i love it
> 
> it is a regular in my rotation since i discovered it


Listened to Janine Jansen's CD:









There is something in her violin tone that was sounding strange to my hears (based on what I have heard from other CD's in the past) so I decided to hear some other and concentrate on the 2nd Violin concerto (BWV 1042) for this...

So next in the queue was Julia Fischer:









and then Isabelle Faust:









So far of the three I like most Isabelle's approach so far...


----------



## Joe B

I saw a thread earlier, *Also Sprach Zarathustra recordings*, which inspired me to give this a listen:










Unlike many listeners here who have clearly defined choices about whose "this" is best, I tend to enjoy most versions of a work which I am fond of. Sure, someone can be a hack and ruin a work, but I don't mind experiencing someone else's interpretation of a work. And, of course, I do have many favorites, but that ultimately doesn't mean too much as my collection is limited compared to many.

OK, back to the point. This recording is a good solid performance. The recording, however, is incredible when listened to on headphones (as was intended). The sound stage is HUGE, and the imaging is incredibly precise. Binaural recordings, with eyes closed, put you right where they placed the Neumann head for the recording. In this recording, you are placed 10 feet behind the conductor and 10 feet above the floor. Great listening experience.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 102 & 103

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I have yet to listen to Isabelle Faust, but I really like Fischer and Jansen's playing. I just bought that same Album from Fischer and I've enjoyed what I've heard. I guess I need to add Faust to the ever increasing list of things to try!


----------



## The3Bs

Today so far...

Beethoven - Sinfonia "Eroica" No. 3 / Coriolan Overture









Le Concert Des nations
Jordi Savall ‎

Beautifully recorded, the overall balance between all the instruments is really nice. I like the way the percussion is given the necessary space to add to the musical drama. Overall an interesting take on the Eroica .. but it feels a little over driven in places.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*von Weber - Overture to "Der Freischutz" (Klemperer/Angel)
Schubert - "Trout" Quintet (P.Serkin +/Vanguard)
Beethoven - Romance #2 (Grumiaux/Philips)*


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I have yet to listen to Isabelle Faust, but I really like Fischer and Jansen's playing. I just bought that same Album from Fischer and I've enjoyed what I've heard. I guess I need to add Faust to the ever increasing list of things to try!


I am not taking anything out of both Julia and Janine's playing ... just that specially on the 2nd concerto in the Adagio I feel that Julia uses a few embellishments when not necessary and Janine's violin tone sounds a tad coarse for my ears... The way Isabelle violin appears and then floats between the instruments at the beginning of the Adagio is magical ....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in David Diamond's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.8 in C minor, the "Apocalyptic". Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic.

Decided today was time for a break from Mahler, so I'm going balls to the walls with Bruckner.  Enjoying this performance so far, more than on first listen.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134581


*Sir Hamilton Harty*

Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto
The Children of Lir
Variations on a Dublin Air
The Londonderry Air
Ode to a Nightingale
A Comedy Overture
An Irish Symphony
In Ireland
With the Wild Geese

Heather Harper, soprano
Ralph Holmes, violin
Malcom Binns, piano
Ulster Orchestra
Bryden Thomson, conductor

recorded 1979-1983, compiled 1996, remastered 2004


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2
*


----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: Requiem For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell.
First time ever spinning.


----------



## Heliogabo

Just received this nice collection.
Now Copland's organ symphony is playing.


----------



## The3Bs

Decided to give my old Toscanini Eroica CD a spin

Beethoven - Symphonies Nos. 1 And 3









Toscanini & the NBC Symphony Orchestra ‎

What a fantastic performance in an age before HIP. Again if one tunes in to the sound then ... we can follow the dynamics the drive the drama... and be amazed.

I checked the track timings from the earlier CD from Savall and the current from Toscanini and...

Saval: Sinfonia "Eroica" Nr. 3 Es-dur, Op. 55 
Allegro Con Brio 15:16
Marcia Funebre, Andante Assai 12:42
Scherzo, Allegro Vivace 5:25
Finale, Ellegro Molto - Poco Andante - Presto 10:49

Toscanini: Symphony No. 3 In E-Flat, Op. 55 ("Eroica") 
Allegro Con Brio 13:44
Marcia Funebre: Adagio Assai 15:29
Scherzo: Allegro Vivace; Trio 5:11
Finale: Allegro Molto; Poco Andante; Presto 11:05

The major differences are mostly on the first and second movements.. here Toscanini works the build up to the climaxes with more tempo fluctuations to achieve bigger drama...


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.7

Concertgebouw Orchestra / Bernard Haitink


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Gounod: Symphony #1
Oleg Caetani & Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## The3Bs

Now that I tuned the ears for historical recordings:

Heifetz and Feuermann play Brahms:
Brahms: Violin Sonata No 2 in A Op 100/Cello Sonata No 1 in E Minor Op 38/Double Concerto in A Minor Op. 102









Started with the concerto first and it is a very strong performance.. (Ormandy is always surprising me every time I hear his conducting).. The sound quality is surprisingly good a,d better than with the sonatas. Both sonatas are also excellent illustrations on how these giants could play nice in chamber settings.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Joachim Raff

Listening to Saturday symphony. Lovely piece and great recording


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Richafort, Requiem*

This is music to die for. No, literally.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bach - Goldberg - Irma Issakadze (piano - Shigeru Kawai SK7)
(SACD)


----------



## Malx

This afternoon a couple of Symphonies with an hour of grass cutting in between.

Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Berlin PO, Gunter Wand.
Beethoven, Symphony No 5 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Willem Mengelberg (live recording 18th April 1940 - another excellent Pristine sound restoration).


----------



## DaddyGeorge

J. S. Bach: Six Sonatas for Organ
Heinrich Gurtner


----------



## Itullian

Excellent new set.


----------



## Knorf

More from the big box o' Stan. Truly, one of the best purchases I ever made, especially on sale!

Schumann, Symphonies 2 & 3 "Rhenish"


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Now that I tuned the ears for historical recordings:
> 
> Heifetz and Feuermann play Brahms:
> Brahms: Violin Sonata No 2 in A Op 100/Cello Sonata No 1 in E Minor Op 38/Double Concerto in A Minor Op. 102
> 
> View attachment 134587
> 
> 
> Started with the concerto first and it is a very strong performance.. (Ormandy is always surprising me every time I hear his conducting).. The sound quality is surprisingly good a,d better than with the sonatas. Both sonatas are also excellent illustrations on how these giants could play nice in chamber settings.


Feuermann's cello tone in the Cello Sonata gave me goosebumps. The recording of the cello sonata was originally recorded on 10-11/7/34 but the cello's lower registers are quite apparent demonstrating the quality of the recording.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Today so far...
> 
> Beethoven - Sinfonia "Eroica" No. 3 / Coriolan Overture
> 
> View attachment 134578
> 
> 
> Le Concert Des nations
> Jordi Savall ‎
> 
> Beautifully recorded, the overall balance between all the instruments is really nice. I like the way the percussion is given the necessary space to add to the musical drama. Overall an interesting take on the Eroica .. but it feels a little over driven in places.


You inspired me to listen to this. I'm in the first movement right now. I guess this is a 1994 recording? The sound quality is great and I like the lively tempo and dynamics.


----------



## Jacck

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Die tote Stadt*
Conductor: Sebastian Weigle
Orchestra: Frankfurt Opera and Museum Orchestra

one of my favorite operas. Beautiful musically and also deep. Deals with the death of a true love and finding a new one






_Glück, das mir verblieb, 
rück zu mir, mein treues Lieb. 
Abend sinkt im Hag 
bist mir Licht und Tag. 
Bange pochet Herz an Herz 
Hoffnung schwingt sich himmelwärts.

Wie wahr, ein traurig Lied. 
Das Lied vom treuen Lieb, 
das sterben muss.

Ich kenne das Lied. 
Ich hört es oft in jungen, 
in schöneren Tagen. 
Es hat noch eine Strophe-- 
weiß ich sie noch?

Naht auch Sorge trüb, 
rück zu mir, mein treues Lieb. 
Neig dein blaß Gesicht 
Sterben trennt uns nicht. 
Mußt du einmal von mir gehn, 
glaub, es gibt ein Auferstehn. _


----------



## Knorf

After so much 19th century Germanic repertoire, I needed something different and reinvigorating.

Edgar Varèse: _Arcana_, _Octandre_, _Intégrales_
New York Philharmonic, Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Violin Concerto No. 1*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alan Rawsthorne - various works part four of four tonight.

_Divertimento_ for chamber orchestra (1962):
_Elegiac Rhapsody_ for string orchestra (1963):










Symphony no.3 (1964):



String Quartet no.3 (1965):










Cello Concerto (1966):



Piano Trio (1962):
Quintet for piano and strings (1968):


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Gounod: Symphonies 1 & 2. Tortelier. Iceland Symphony. For Saturday Symphony. Delightful works, excellently performed. Recommended.










Elgar: Sea Pictures, The Music Makers. Kathryn Rudge. Royal Liverpool Philharmonic and Choir. Petrenko. Lovely performances. Rudge has a dark-hued voiced suited for Sea Pictures. Recommended.










Ravel: Sonata for Cello and Violin, Kodaly: Sonata for Solo Cello. Lidy Blijdorp, Rosanne Phillipens. I wasn't familiar with the Ravel which turns out to be a spiky intriguing work which I will definitely revisit. The star of this album though is the Kodaly which the talented cellist plays insightfully. Also on the disc are a couple of filler transcriptions.










Haydn: Prussian Quartets. Op. 50. Kodaly Quartet. The Kodalys are always dependable though in this recording our are a bit laid back for my taste. Good performances though.










Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 Kreutzer. Franck: Violin Sonata. Lara St. John, Matt Herskowitz. This is certainly a passionate performance, but I prefer a bit more depth as well. Also the violin sounds like it's right in your face the way it's recorded. But for those who like a lot of fire, this album is worth checking out.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Howells, Take Him, Earth, For Chershing
*

Stephen Cleobury and King's College choir


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Heliogabo

Itullian said:


> Excellent new set.


Is this a complete cycle?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass in G*

Abbado and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Knorf

Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 5
Oslo Philharmonic, John Storgårds

A masterpiece!


----------



## Itullian

Heliogabo said:


> Is this a complete cycle?


Yes..........................


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Suk: Symphony #2 Asrael
Jakub Hrůša & Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

*Mieczysław Weinberg*: Suite for Orchestra. Vladimir Lande, Siberian State Symphony Orchestra

This is really good. Reminds me of Shostakovich's Jazz Suites, but possibly a little bit more colorful.


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Phoenix Chorale in choral music by Ola Gjeilo:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Brandenburg Concertos? Yes, please.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.9 in E-flat major, op.70. Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: French Suites and French Overture (Gould)
Beethoven: String Quartets 15 & 16 (Tokyo Quartet)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6, Romeo and Juliet (Muti)
Shostakovich: String Quartets 1 & 2 (Fitzwilliam Quartet)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Vivaldi: Flute Concertos
Emmanuel Pahud, Richard Tognetti & Australian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin & Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta* Detroit Symphony Orchestra conducted by Antal Dorati on Decca








Rather a nice recording of these two contrasting works.


----------



## 13hm13

Sir Arnold Bax 
Nonet & other chamber music
The Nash Ensemble


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"*
Sergiu Celibidache/Munich Philharmonic

I've previously been hesitant to try Celi's Bruckner due to the stigma of glacial tempi. Well, this is paced just right to my ears. Incredible sound, playing, attention to detail (hearing things I never have before in a symphony I have heard many times) and sense of structure. Magnificent! Recommended to all.


----------



## Joe B

David Zinman leading the Orchestra of St. Luke's with Dawn Upshaw performing Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## Rambler

*Samuel Barber: The Songs * Cheryl Studer (soprano) & Thomas Hampson (baritone) with John Browning (piano) and the Emerson Quartet on DG








Disc one from this 2 CD set of the complete songs.

Highly enjoyable.


----------



## Eramire156

*Brahms in the USSR*

_*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no.2









Yevgeny Mravinsky
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra *_


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"*
> Sergiu Celibidache/Munich Philharmonic
> 
> I've previously been hesitant to try Celi's Bruckner due to the stigma of glacial tempi. Well, this is paced just right to my ears. Incredible sound, playing, attention to detail (hearing things I never have before in a symphony I have heard many times) and sense of structure. Magnificent! Recommended to all.


Glad you are liking it.


----------



## Knorf

Eramire156 said:


> _*Johannes Brahms
> Symphony no.2
> Yevgeny Mravinsky
> Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra *_


That Brahms 2 is amazing!


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> You inspired me to listen to this. I'm in the first movement right now. I guess this is a 1994 recording? The sound quality is great and I like the lively tempo and dynamics.


:tiphat: you're welcome!!! I am glad that you pick that... I went o re-listen to that because of your own initial posts on the 
Eroica... so, Thank you too...


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Itullian

After all these years, still my favorite.


----------



## The3Bs

..continuing the Bach Violin concertos..

Bach & Vivaldi. Violinkonzerte









This is amazing...(listened via Spotify) need to dig the DG edition of the Bach violin concertos to compare...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Carlo Maria Giulini & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## flamencosketches

DaddyGeorge said:


> Bruckner: Symphony #9
> Carlo Maria Giulini & Wiener Philharmoniker
> 
> View attachment 134610


I think I need to hear this recording


----------



## Rambler

*Arnold Bax - Tone Poems Vol.2* Ulster Orchestra conducted by Bryden Thomson on Chandos








An excellent recording of Tone Poems by Arnold Bax.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.4 in B-flat major, op.60. Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra

All of these Walter/Columbia recordings are so good. It can't be explained.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I think I need to hear this recording


I think you do also.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> I think you do also.


Alas, used copies are not going for cheap right now, but I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Listening to the Brandenburg Concertos with modern and also period instruments. Following up with the Double Violin Concerto.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony # 3:
Symphony No. 3 (31/Oct./1960 Live) , Lucretia West (Mezzo Sopran), Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester, Kölner Rundfunk-Chor,


----------



## Itullian

imho one of the best sets out there.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.4 in B-flat major, op.60. Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra
> 
> All of these Walter/Columbia recordings are so good. It can't be explained.


Overall I liked it, but I thought the 4th movement was a bit of a letdown. It sounded a little slow and clunky compared to my favorite, Bernstein/NY.

Continuing onto the Pastoral. I have long thought that Walter's is just about the best Pastoral I've ever heard, though the first movement is slightly too slow for my tastes. If I had it my way, it would be faster than just about any recording out there that I've heard. Anyway, complaining aside, this recording is magnificent. It's the real reason I got the CD.


----------



## Guest

The 3 Sonatas today.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Allegri: Miserere 
Richard Marlow & Choir of Trinity College


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> Overall I liked it, but I thought the 4th movement was a bit of a letdown. It sounded a little slow and clunky compared to my favorite, Bernstein/NY.
> 
> Continuing onto the Pastoral. I have long thought that Walter's is just about the best Pastoral I've ever heard, though the first movement is slightly too slow for my tastes. If I had it my way, it would be faster than just about any recording out there that I've heard. Anyway, complaining aside, this recording is magnificent. It's the real reason I got the CD.


Question for you: in your experience are all of his Beethoven symphonies in that slower (I guess people call it romantic?) style? Of all the Beethoven #3 recordings (I mean of all the dead dudes) he was one of my favorites but I just felt the tempos were too slow for what I like. I would be willing to get another of his symphonies because I really like his approach and his sound quality is decent still. It's just those tempos. Thanks.


----------



## flamencosketches

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Question for you: in your experience are all of his Beethoven symphonies in that slower (I guess people call it romantic?) style? Of all the Beethoven #3 recordings (I mean of all the dead dudes) he was one of my favorites but I just felt the tempos were too slow for what I like. I would be willing to get another of his symphonies because I really like his approach and his sound quality is decent still. It's just those tempos. Thanks.


I think Walter is a good bit faster than some of the other old guys like Klemperer or Böhm. This Pastoral is perfect other than my unrealistic expectation for the first movement (I've never heard anyone take it as fast as I think it ought to sound, in my head, old or new). I haven't heard his Eroica, but again, I wouldn't call these two performances slow, other than the finale of the 4th which was a bit sluggish.

I would highly, HIGHLY recommend this recording of the Pastorale, if you like this symphony. All in all I would say it's definitely the best one of the few I've heard.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Pulled this CD off the shelf. Really enjoying it ........


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.7
Sir Thomas Beecham & (his) Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *

An incredible interpretation with a fantastic soundscape. The RPO play phenomenally and the stereo recording quality is simply beautiful.

Beecham really gets to the core of the Symphony's spirit - as he always tends to do in the works he chose to conduct. Beneath his wit is a keen musical instinct which doesn't always get the credit he deserves.

This is easily one of my favourite recordings of the piece.


----------



## 13hm13

A 1990 CD ...
Joseph Haydn, The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Hugh Wolff ‎- Symphony No. 85 "La Reine" / Symphony No. 86

TELDEC ‎- 2292-46313-2


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> I think Walter is a good bit faster than some of the other old guys like Klemperer or Böhm. This Pastoral is perfect other than my unrealistic expectation for the first movement (I've never heard anyone take it as fast as I think it ought to sound, in my head, old or new). I haven't heard his Eroica, but again, I wouldn't call these two performances slow, other than the finale of the 4th which was a bit sluggish.
> 
> I would highly, HIGHLY recommend this recording of the Pastorale, if you like this symphony. All in all I would say it's definitely the best one of the few I've heard.


I appreciate the response. I'm not sure if I like the Pastoral, I'm listening right now for the first time since college 30 years ago. I've heard a lot of high marks for his 6th, so here goes. Thanks.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.4 in G major. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

This is the Mahler recording that got me hooked on Mahler in the first place, this time last year. I listened to it a lot on streaming but never got it on CD until just today. I'm listening again for the first time in nearly a year. Wow!! I forgot how good it was. I'm noticing details that totally went over my head before. I think I may even like this better than the Bernstein/New York that I love so much, better than the Szell (which is really quite similar, other than tempo-is Reiner the fastest Mahler 4 on record?) One thing I'll say for sure, the "Totentanz" second movement has NEVER sounded better. Amazing brass and wind players.

Highly recommended to any fan of Mahler or great orchestral playing and conducting of a bygone era.

--



HenryPenfold said:


> Pulled this CD off the shelf. Really enjoying it ........


I've been listening to this CD nonstop. Enjoy.

@BlackAdder, enjoy and do let me know what you think.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Piano Concerto
Rudolf Firkušný, George Szell ‎& The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Listening to Beethoven's 6th. Walter and Cluytens. Lovely.



flamencosketches said:


> @BlackAdder, enjoy and do let me know what you think.


It's really beautiful. I knew to expect something chill because of the title, but it's really beautiful. I listened to the entire recording of Walter's and now I'm playing it again put comparing the movements to Cluytens and also Harnoncourt. Walter really does this one justice, and I like the tempo, especially considering the type of piece it is.


----------



## 13hm13

The VC on this album...

Rosetti - Violin Concertos, etc - Steck


----------



## 13hm13

Rosetti - Requiem for Mozart, on this album:


----------



## Joe B

Eliahu Inbal leading the Philharmonia Orchestra in Igor Stravinsky's "The Firebird":









1910 complete version


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Gramophone Magazine
November 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Winner - Instrumental
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Instrumental
Recording of the Year
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Recording of the Year
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2019
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Nominated - Instrumental
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Nominated - Instrumental


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Anton Bruckner's "Symphony No. 8":


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> Daniel Barenboim leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Anton Bruckner's "Symphony No. 8":


Nice. I listened to the 9th from this set this morning, plus the Karajan recording of the 8th with the VPO. I was much more impressed with the Barenboim 9th, but it may just be because I like the symphony more. I'll have to try Barenboim's 8th soon. I think he has a great sense of pacing with Bruckner.


----------



## Rogerx

Creation: Poulenc Trio

The Poulenc Trio

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 11 'Gassenhauer', for clarinet, cello & piano
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 11 'Gassenhauer', for violin, cello & piano
Schnittke: Suite in the Old Style
Vazsquez: Triptych


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi & Piazzólla: Seasons

Daniel Rowland (violin)

Stellenbosch University Camerata


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Four Last Songs

and scenes from Capriccio, Arabella and Ariadne auf Naxos

Lisa della Casa (soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm/Rudolk Moralt/Heinrich Hollreiser

Catalogue No: E4671182
Label: Decca
Series: Legends


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part one for this morning and early afternoon. Main examples of what I don't have? No symphony no.1, no _All-Night Vigil_, no songs at all and no operas bar _Evgeny Onegin_. I can't say I'm concerned about filling any of these gaps, though - on my shelf there's already enough to get a good overview.

_Romeo and Juliet_ - overture-fantasia for orchestra after Shakespeare WoO (1869 - rev. 1870 and 1880):
Symphony no.2 [_Little Russian_] in C-minor op.17 (1872 - rev. 1879-80):



_The Tempest_ - symphonic fantasia after Shakespeare op.18 (1873):










Movement in B-flat for an abandoned string quartet WoO (1865):
String Quartet no.1 in D op.11 (1871):
String Quartet no.2 in F op.22 (1874):



Piano Concerto no.1 in B-flat minor op.23 (1874-75 - rev. 1876-79 and by c. 1888-90):










Symphony no.3 [_Polish_] in D op.29 (1875):

 ***

(*** the only image I can source - Symphony no.3 is played by the Leningrad PO, conducted by Vladimir Rilov)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Sonatas & Impromptus

András Schiff (fortepiano)

Presto Recording of the Week
12th April 2019
Record of the Week
Record Review
20th April 2019
Record of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2019
Editor's Choice
Instrumental Choice
BBC Music Magazine
July 2019
Instrumental Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2019
Recording of the Year
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Recording of the Year
Nominee - Solo Music
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Solo Music
The Guardian Classical Albums of the Year
2019


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Wagner: Parsifal
Wolfgang Windgassen, Martha Modl, Ludwig Weber, George London, 
Bayreuth Festival Chorus, Hans Knappertsbusch & Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit

Alexandre Tharaud, Jean Delescluse, Bénabar, Juliette/Guillaume Gallienne, Frank Braley, Natalie Dessay &

Madeleine Peyroux

Presto Classical 26th November 2012

To describe this record as the ultimate in classy background music is to do it a disservice (the performances are mesmerising, and easily compelling enough to command your undivided attention in a single sitting), but really this is a disc that cries out to be enjoyed with a group of friends, great conversation and a bottle or two of something delicious.

Katherine Cooper


----------



## Shosty

Alfred Schnittke - Piano Quartet, Piano Quintet and String Trio

Molinari Quartet and Louise Bessette

Brilliant album.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Ellen Taaffe Zwilich
- Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
- Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra
Pamela Frank, violin; Nexus/Iris Chamber Orchestra; Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra/Michael Stern (naxos)










now:
Ellen Taaffe Zwilich
- Millenium Fantasy (for piano and orchestra)
- Images (for two pianos and orchestra)
- Peanuts (for piano and orchestra)
pianos: Jeffrey Biegel, Read Gainsford, Heidi Louise Williams; Florida State University Symphony Orchestra/Alexander Jiménez (naxos)


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hhpp


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartets

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Yiulia Deyneka (viola) & Kian Soltani (cello)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Beethoven's Fourth Symphony. Abbado and Bruno. I think Bruno may be my favorite of all the dead dudes. At least for Beethoven. Everything I've heard from him I've really enjoyed his sound and energy, even if I ended up preferring another conductor's work. And the sound quality of this cycle is good considering its age.


----------



## flamencosketches

Glad you're liking it BlackAdder. I ought to hear more of Bruno's Beethoven myself. Don't miss his excellent Mozart. If you're interested in Mahler, Walter is one of THE definitive Mahler conductors as he was a protégé of the composer earlier in life. He didn't record all of the symphonies, but those he did are nearly all favorites (though a couple of them, namely 4 and 5, are only available in pretty rough sound).


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Rebecca Dale: Requiem For My Mother
> 
> Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell.
> First time ever spinning.


This is so beautiful, I waited way to long buying it, sorry guys ( Joe B / eljr ), should have listen sooner .


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> Glad you're liking it BlackAdder. I ought to hear more of Bruno's Beethoven myself. Don't miss his excellent Mozart. If you're interested in Mahler, Walter is one of THE definitive Mahler conductors as he was a protégé of the composer earlier in life. He didn't record all of the symphonies, but those he did are nearly all favorites (though a couple of them, namely 4 and 5, are only available in pretty rough sound).


Thanks. Mozart I really like, though I confess I'm having a hard time being more than nominally interested in his symphonies right now. I may just not be in the right mood though, I'll give them another go after my Beethoven kick winds down. I'm not sure if I'm into Mahler or not. I've only listened to Resurrection once and recently and it didn't really make sense to me at first listen. I need to revisit it and some of his other works when I'm ready to take a more studious approach. I studied all these composers in Music History and Music Theory a long time ago, but I haven't been more than a casual listener in a while. I'm so glad for the recommended works lists here. I'm kind of going through it now with frequent sidetracks after seeing stuff in this thread.


----------



## Rogerx

The Poulenc trio performing:

Francis Poulenc: Trio for Piano, Oboe and Bassoon
Mikhail Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor,
Charles Triebert & Eugene Jancourt: Fantaisie Concertante on Themes from L'Italiana in Algeri by Rossini
Andre Previn: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, I. Lively


----------



## Dimace

It is a common secret the love I have for* Piotr.* His* Violin Concerto *couldn't be an exception. Here we have a major recording for this concerto. *Staatskapelle Berlin under Wilhelm Steinberg and the great Bronislaw Huberman in violin.* I have heard many collectors say that this is one of the best copies they have. I will agree.* Good, traditional Gramola sound and quality.*Good collectability and very fine artistically recording. If you want to invest some bucks for the VC this is a very good choice. (affordable but not bargain. Could be expensive under certain circumstances). Highly suggested.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano concerto No.3 Annie Fischer Bayerisches Staatsorchester
concerto for piano,violin & cello Géza Anda,Wolfgang Schneiderhan & Pierre Fournier Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## Joe B

Robert Shaw leading the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus in Ludwig Van Beethoven's "Mass in C major":










edit: let the disc play through


----------



## flamencosketches

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Thanks. Mozart I really like, though I confess I'm having a hard time being more than nominally interested in his symphonies right now. I may just not be in the right mood though, I'll give them another go after my Beethoven kick winds down. I'm not sure if I'm into Mahler or not. I've only listened to Resurrection once and recently and it didn't really make sense to me at first listen. I need to revisit it and some of his other works when I'm ready to take a more studious approach. I studied all these composers in Music History and Music Theory a long time ago, but I haven't been more than a casual listener in a while. I'm so glad for the recommended works lists here. I'm kind of going through it now with frequent sidetracks after seeing stuff in this thread.


I've sent you a PM.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.2 in C minor, the "Resurrection". Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.

First time with this recording in several months. I've been spending a lot of time with the studio recordings of Bruno Walter & Otto Klemperer. Bernstein, in contrast to these older interpreters, really takes his time with the symphony. The second movement is especially leisurely, & the first movement is filled with big, dramatic pauses. Judging by track lengths, it appears he makes up for this with a fast scherzo (I haven't made it there yet). So far, so good. Always nice going back to Bernstein's Mahler.

PS. These original Columbia jackets are beautiful. This style is pure Mahler, to me.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.2 in C minor, the "Resurrection". Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic.
> 
> First time with this recording in several months. I've been spending a lot of time with the studio recordings of Bruno Walter & Otto Klemperer. Bernstein, in contrast to these older interpreters, really takes his time with the symphony. The second movement is especially leisurely, & the first movement is filled with big, dramatic pauses. Judging by track lengths, it appears he makes up for this with a fast scherzo (I haven't made it there yet). So far, so good. Always nice going back to Bernstein's Mahler.
> 
> PS. These original Columbia jackets are beautiful. This style is pure Mahler, to me.


Available on Vinyl


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler - Symphony 9, Kindertotenlieder

Two of my favourite compositions by my second favourite composer, with Haitink and the Concertgebouw Orchestra. What could go wrong? Not much, except I don't like Hermann Prey as a Lieder singer, and this is no exception. Oh well, plenty of other versions in my Mahler collection.


----------



## flamencosketches

Art Rock said:


> Mahler - Symphony 9, Kindertotenlieder
> 
> Two of my favourite compositions by my second favourite composer, with Haitink and the Concertgebouw Orchestra. What could go wrong? Not much, except I don't like Hermann Prey as a Lieder singer, and this is no exception. Oh well, plenty of other versions in my Mahler collection.


Really! Prey/Haitink is one of my favorite KTLs. Too bad. I'm sure at least that the 9th is totally satisfying, I've heard that's a great recording. I haven't heard it, but I have heard Haitink conducting the 9th with the Berlin Philharmonic on the digital concert hall-he has an immaculate grasp of the score. If I didn't have so many 9ths already, that might be the next one I get. Beautiful artwork too.

@Rogerx,  That looks like something I need in my home... Thanks!


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> This is so beautiful, I waited way to long buying it, sorry guys ( Joe B / eljr ), should have listen sooner .


You know, I thought yesterday was the first time you ever posted listening to it. I was thinking about asking you what you thought. It really is a beautiful piece of music. A few weeks before its release, prestomusic had it posted so you could hear their short samples. It took me about 10 seconds to know it was a must have and I pre-ordered it that night.

If you're receptive to a suggestion, Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat" is a work you must hear, at least once. Gorgeous stuff! I think it is amazing. I know you prefer playing CD's, as do I, but finding it on disc will be a challenge. The label 2L makes it difficult to acquire their music any way other than downloads. I hate listening on youtube, etc. but if that's the only way you can give it an audition, do so. You'll then double your efforts to acquire it.....I'm sure.


----------



## Art Rock

Rossini and Suppe overtures (Berliner, Karajan)

Time for a bit lighter stuff.


----------



## Art Rock

flamencosketches said:


> Really! Prey/Haitink is one of my favorite KTLs. Too bad. I'm sure at least that the 9th is totally satisfying, I've heard that's a great recording.


The ninth is great. In general I find Prey expressionless in Lieder, and here even more than usual.


----------



## Rogerx

Elle: French Opera Arias

Marina Rebeka (soprano), Sinfonieorchester St. Gallen, Michael Balke

Bizet: L'amour est un oiseau rebelle 'Habanera' (from Carmen)
Bizet: Me voilà seule…Comme autrefois (from Les Pêcheurs de Perles)
Charpentier, G: Depuis le jour (from Louise)
Debussy: L'année, envain chasse lannée... Azaël! Azaël! (from L'enfant prodigue)
Gounod: Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
Gounod: Dieu! Quel frisson court dans mes veines from Romeo and Juliette
Gounod: Elles ne sont plus là...Il ne revient pas (from Faust)
Gounod: Faust: 'Les grands seigneurs ont seuls des airs... Ah! Je ris de me voir
Massenet: Allons! Il le faut pour lui-même!... Adieu, notre petite table (from Manon)
Massenet: De cet affreux combat…Pleurez, mes yeux ! (from Le Cid)
Massenet: Dis-moi que je suis belle (from Thaïs)
Massenet: Il est doux, il est bon (from Hérodiade)
Massenet: O messager de Dieu (from Thaïs)


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading Kantos Chamber Choir and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "Il Re Teodoro" (Mazzola/Dynamic)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Trio in B-flat, K.502 (Abegg Trio/Intercord)
F. J. Haydn -Symphony #83 (Dutoit/London)*


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> I think Walter is a good bit faster than some of the other old guys like Klemperer or Böhm. This Pastoral is perfect other than my unrealistic expectation for the first movement (I've never heard anyone take it as fast as I think it ought to sound, in my head, old or new). I haven't heard his Eroica, but again, I wouldn't call these two performances slow, other than the finale of the 4th which was a bit sluggish.
> 
> I would highly, HIGHLY recommend this recording of the Pastorale, if you like this symphony. All in all I would say it's definitely the best one of the few I've heard.


Have you heard the recently launched Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin:









I found it an excellent compromise between tempo/dynamics...


----------



## The3Bs

Late last night (and still recovering from...)

Bach/ Berg: Violin Concertos









What a tone!!!! After hearing the Oistrach I thought it would be a long time to find another one that would be so impressive...

Kogan just plays, never overdoing it... never showing off...


----------



## The3Bs

This morning:

Adolf Busch spielt Bach:









Oh! There are so many treasures that we seem to no longer care about because of sound quality and of course we the new wave of players that are also very good....

Mr Busch plays with a small group ... in an almost HIP setting...


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Quartet 1 in E flat
Piano Quartet 2 in D
Piano Quartet 3 in C

Christoph Eschenbach and the Amadeus Quartet :angel:


----------



## The3Bs

Afternoon program..

Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Sonatas and Partitas BWM 1001-1006









Sergey Khachatryan

Of the new kids on the block I like very much the tone of Sergey Khachatryan.


----------



## Helgi

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf: Romantic Opera Arias

Got this yesterday and am currently playing on repeat! Includes among other things an Elsa/Ortrud duet with Christa Ludwig.


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Afternoon program..
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Sonatas and Partitas BWM 1001-1006
> 
> View attachment 134652
> 
> 
> Sergey Khachatryan
> 
> Of the new kids on the block I like very much the tone of Sergey Khachatryan.


Good choice, if you streaming try: Shostakovich - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 ( 2006 recording)
CD is hard to find .


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo

Finalist - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2019
Finalist - Concerto
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Nominated - Orchestral
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Nominated - Orchestral
Finalist - Concerto
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2020
Finalist - Concerto
Winner - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2020
Winner - Concerto


----------



## Joe B

Soren Kinch Hansen leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble in works for acappella choir:


----------



## Itullian

Excellent!!!


----------



## Jacck

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold : Symphony in F-sharp major Op. 40*
Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Franz Welser-Möst


----------



## Joachim Raff

Fran Gerbič (1840-1917) : Hunting Symphony

Lovska Simfonija za orkester in zbor (Hunting Symphony for Orchestra and Chorus)
Consortium Musicum Choir,
Slovenian RTV SO

Slovenian Radio Broadcast :


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134656


*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi*

Stabat Mater
Laudate pueri Dominum
Confitebor tibi Domine

Julia Lezhneva, soprano
Philippe Jaroussky, countertenor
Coro della Radiotelevisione svizzera, Lugano
I Barocchisti
Diego Fasolis, director


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Verdi: Ernani - Surta e la notte...Ernani! Ernani! involami
Verdi: Otello - Willow song and Ave Maria* (with Gianella Borelli, mezzo-soprano)
*Puccini: La Boheme - Si, mi chiamano Mimi
Puccini: La Boheme - Donde lieta usci
Boito: Mefistofele - L'altra notte in fondo al mare
Rossini: La Cenerentola - Nacqui all affanno... Non piu mesto
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - Voi lo sapete
Catalani: La Wally - Ebben? ne andro lontana*
Orchestra of the Rome Opera - Giuseppe Morelli

*Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro - Porgi amor
Wagner: Tannhäuser- Dich teure Halle
Wagner: Lohengrin - Einsam in trüben Tagen
Gounod: Faust - O Dieu! Que de bijoux - Ah je ris*

Philharmonia Orchestra - Walter Süsskind

*Massenet: Manon - Allons, il le faut ... Adieu, notre petite table*

Orchestre di Théatre National de l'Opéra - Pierre Monteux

Recordings from 1949 to 1955.

There are a couple of surprises here, such as the arias from *Ernani* and *Mefistofele* and the Wagner arias, until one remembers that she sang Elisabeth at Bayreuth some time later in 1961 and Desdemona at the Met in 1958. The Verdi and Wagner items are senistively and musically sung, but she doesn't sound quite so much at home as she does for Mimi, a role which might have been written for her.

In all she is a singer of wonderful refinement and musicality, but one does occasionally notice the top of the voice lacks the beauty of the rest and that her coloratura in the Rossini is not as easily accomplished as with some others. Nonetheless a very rewarding disc and a lovely reminder of a lovely and charmng singer.


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Good choice, if you streaming try: Shostakovich - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 ( 2006 recording)
> CD is hard to find .


Seconded - one the best recent recordings of the concertos.


----------



## Eramire156

*Marin Marais 
Pièces de viole du troisième Livre, 1711









Jordi Savall
Ton Koopman
Hopkinson Smith*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Three Symphonies so far today:

Sibelius, Symphony No 2 - LPO, Basil Cameron.

Beethoven, Symphony No 1 - Berlin PO, Andre Cluytens.

Glazunov, Symphony No 7 - BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Tadaaki Otaka.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Very interesting VC in the mould of Bruckner.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part two for the rest of today.

String Quartet no.3 in E-flat minor op.30 (1876):



_Francesca da Rimini_ - symphonic fantasia after Dante op.32 (1876):










_The Seasons_ - twelve pieces for piano op.37a (1876):










_Swan Lake_ - ballet in four acts op.20 (1875-77):










_Variations on a Rococo Theme_ for cello and orchestra op.33 (1876-77):


----------



## Knorf

I've been making my way through Gardiner's box of church cantatas, each on the proper day in the liturgical calendar. I'm not religious at all; proceeding this way simply is to pace myself through the entire collection in a year. I adore this music! It's my own personal Bach pilgrimage.

I started on Dec. 25, 2019, what with this having been a Xmas present from my wife, and haven't missed any on their proper days.

Today, the second Sunday after Easter, Cantatas 104, 85, and 112.
Katherine Fuge, William Towers, Norbert Meyn, Stephen Varcoe.
The Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134667


*George Frideric Handel*

Coronation Anthems

The Sixteen
Harry Christophers

2009


----------



## Malx

Cesar Franck, Sonata for Violin & Piano in A major - David Oistrakh & Vladimir Yamplonsky.


----------



## cougarjuno

Schubert Symphonies 1 & 2 from the underrated Schubert interpreters Suitner and Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Piano Concerto - Dinu Lipatti, Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Ernst Ansermet.

A live recording from Geneva on the 22nd February 1950, wonderful pianism from Lipatti but overall the sound isn't great - the orchestra sound as if they were playing behind a gauze curtain.


----------



## Joachim Raff

cougarjuno said:


> Schubert Symphonies 1 & 2 from the underrated Schubert interpreters Suitner and Staatskapelle Berlin


I agree. I think it was Suitner's greatest success. The Denon sound was incredible as well.


----------



## Knorf

Olivier Messiaen: _La Transfiguration de Notre-Seigneur Jésus-Christ_.
Chœur et Orchestre philharmonique de radio France, Myung-Whun Chung.

I've listened to a lot of Messiaen, but this epic work is new to me. It's exciting!


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 4 - Bavarian Staatsorchester, Carlos Kleiber.
Live recording from the 3rd May 1982 - a truly first rate performance of one of my favourite Beethoven Symphonies.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest




----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Concertos for Pianos (Koroliov & co.)
Haydn: Symphonies 88, 89, 92 (Kuijken)
Fauré: Piano Quintets (Domus with Anthony Marwood)
Ligeti: Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto, Chamber Concerto (Ensemble Modern)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

I'm hot & cold w/ this recording... Liked it at first, couldn't get into it much at all on last listen, and here I am enjoying it quite a bit once again. It certainly stands out from the others. Karajan has a very different conception of the symphony than do other interpreters... one that I've heard people say is "not Mahler". I'm not sure if I would go that far, but it is different. It's something less sharp and dramatic, less contrapuntally complex, less "neurotic" (for lack of a better term) than other recordings like Boulez present it. But it does have its draws. The Berlin strings sound great. The legato gives the music an interesting, songful character. It's hard-driven, in terms of tempo, but not rigid, and not exactly brisk either-I think it's actually the slowest 5th in my library. Finally there is something architectonic about his approach. I can hear a kind of overarching structure that reminds me of why Karajan was such a successful Bruckner conductor.

I understand why some Mahlerians hate it, and I think I'm beginning to understand why others love it. I ought to read the booklet and see if there's any perspective from Karajan in there. I've heard the following quote about the symphony attributed to Karajan: "When you get to the end you find you have forgotten what age you were when you started." It's clear he holds the music in high esteem, despite what certain detractors will tell you.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

This morning:

*Bach - Goldberg Variations*
Tatiana Nikolayeva, piano (live recital in Stockholm from 1987)

I was in the mood for the Goldies this morning so decided to try out a performance I'd never heard. Nikolayeva's view of the work is interesting - she has some nice little touches that really make certain variations sing and really brings out the dance rhythms, but she plays a _ton_ of wrong notes (sometimes to the point of laughability) and occasionally adds some things that aren't in the score, like in Variation 28 where she plays a bunch of huge bass octaves that dominate the piece. And she also arbitrarily chooses which repeats to take - I hate that kind of wishy-washiness, either take 'em all or take only the first repeat in each variation (no middle ground). I could tell she was trying to assimilate the overall structure of the work by making it a slowly-rising arch with a center of pure stillness in Variation 25, but I didn't quite buy it. Fans of quirky piano playing might be interested in hearing it, but overall this was somewhat of a failure evident of an aging pianist with reduced technical facilities. Come to think of it I wasn't too impressed with Nikolayeva's famous Shostakovich preludes and fugues either. Maybe it's just her style. Anyway, always a pleasure to embark with Bach on this amazing musical journey.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Helgi said:


> Elisabeth Schwarzkopf: Romantic Opera Arias
> 
> Got this yesterday and am currently playing on repeat! Includes among other things an Elsa/Ortrud duet with Christa Ludwig.


The Weber and Wagner items are sensational. A terrific disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Mass for Pentecost*


----------



## senza sordino

Poulenc festival here

Sextet for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn, Oboe Sonata, Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon, Flute Sonata, Villanelle for pipe and piano, my collection 









Violin Sonata, Bagatelle for violin and piano, Clarinet Sonata, Cello Sonata, my collection 









Nocturnes, Suite in C, Promenades, Villageoises, Feuillets d'Album, 2 intermezzi, Intermezzo in Ab, Bouree au Pavillon d'Auvergne, Valse in C. All miniatures on this album, 36 tracks in total. From Spotify, quite nice









Les Biches Suite, Les animaux modèles suite, Sinfonietta. From Spotify, terrific music, I enjoyed this a lot. I'd be happy if this were in my collection 









Piano concerto, Sextet for piano flute bassoon clarinet oboe and horn, Sonata for two pianos, Concerto for two pianos, Organ Concerto, Concert champêtre, Gloria (2 disks from my collection) 









Terrific stuff here, and what a fabulous composer for wind instruments.


----------



## Rambler

*Samuel Barber: Orchestral Works Volume 1* Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Marin Alsop on Naxos







An excellent recording Barber Symphonies 1 & 2 plus The School for Scandal Overture.

Hearing these symphonies I don't particularly detect a particularly 'American' voice. I do hear some echoes of British symphonies however.

I have yet to seriously explore the American symphony. I tend to think the 20th century symphony (if we ignore Mahler) is a Russian, Scandinavian and British speciality.


----------



## Dimace

Fugal said:


>


I have listened Grigory some years ago here in Berlin. HUGE pianist. One of the most significant interpreters of our time. I still remember what Daniel said about him after the recital: ''I know no pianist could come into Sokolov's shoes''. Despite I believe Daniel is better Beethoven's performer (I could say the best for me), I must admit that generally speaking he has right. Grigory is an interstellar all all-round pianist in perfection reminds me the Arturo. Excellent choice, despite I don't have this CD (or SACD)


----------



## Malx

CPE Bach, Instrumental Chamber Music - Les Adieux.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"La terre est un homme" for orchestra by Brian Ferneyhough. It seems the man has mainly written chamber music...Glad I found an orchestral piece. I play guitar (some of you know) and collect scores by contemporary composers, but I often don't have the patience to learn them. I believe that contemporary orchestra pieces often are easier to listen to than the solo guitar repertory. Also this piece is that way. Somehow it is less intense than his solo guitar piece "Kurze Schatten II". Just so you know


----------



## Rmathuln

*R. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra Op. 30 *
Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink, cond. 1973


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no.9









Joan Sutherland 
Marilyn Horne
James King
Martti Talvela

Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
Wiener Philharmoniker *

Recorded 8 - 12 December 1965 in the Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok - Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion: Ravel - Rapsodie espagnole & Ma Mere l'Oye* Martha Argerich & Nelson Freire (pianos) & Peter Sadlo & Edgar Guggeis (percussion) on DG








Invigorating stuff here. The Bartok is fantastic. The Ravel pieces are arrangements by Peter Sadlo.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 5 'Emperor' - Stephen Bishop Kovacevich, LSO, Sir Colin Davis.

This is the first Emperor recording I bought back in 1990 when classical was a bit of a mystery to me. I still reckon it is well worth consideration for anyone looking for a decent performance - keep in mind the Philips sound from 1969 is still very good.


----------



## Knorf

Lutosławski: String Quartet
Hagen Quartet

This is the new week's selection for the string quartet thread. It's a masterpiece, an absolutely brilliant string quartet and one of the great Polish master's best pieces. The work reveals convincingly the potential emotive power in Lutosławski's "limited aleatory" technique.


----------



## Itullian

95 & 127


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Morton Feldman *- For Bunita Marcus
Stephane Ginsburgh, piano


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rambler said:


> *Samuel Barber: Orchestral Works Volume 1* Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Marin Alsop on Naxos
> View attachment 134672
> 
> An excellent recording Barber Symphonies 1 & 2 plus The School for Scandal Overture.
> 
> Hearing these symphonies I don't particularly detect a particularly 'American' voice. I do hear some echoes of British symphonies however.
> 
> I have yet to seriously explore the American symphony. I tend to think the 20th century symphony (if we ignore Mahler) is a Russian, Scandinavian and British speciality.


I totally agree. This was one of the first Barber CDs I ever bought, and the symphonies are marvellously performed. If anyone is even remotely interested in hearing Barber's 1&2, this CD is a great place to start.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Manfred Honeck & Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Caleb3893

Wagner: Das rheingold
Solti with the Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## flamencosketches

HenryPenfold said:


> *Morton Feldman *- For Bunita Marcus
> Stephane Ginsburgh, piano


I have this too digitally. I need to give it a listen in full.


----------



## Helgi

Caleb3893 said:


> Wagner: Das rheingold
> Solti with the Wiener Philharmoniker


I'm listening to the Solti Ring as well, currently on act 1 of Die Walküre.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rambler

*Britten: Paul Bunyan* Soloists, Chorus & Orchestra of The Plymouth Music Series - Minnesota conducted by Philip Brunelle








This 'operetta' dates from Britten's time in America. It's not exactly great Britten, but it is great fun!


----------



## 13hm13

From some of the posts above, 20th cent. CM seems to be in the air today .... how ironic as I was just listening to ... Sy 3 and 12 on...

















Henk Badings - Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra*, David Porcelijn ‎


----------



## Itullian

This box set is amazing.
Kempe/ Van Kempen cycle today.
May just be the best cycle ever.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-Symphony no.5

Jarvi and the SNO.


----------



## pmsummer

CANZONI E DANZE
_Wind Music from Renaissance Italy_
*Lia Agostini - Jacques Arcadelt - Guido Ferretti - Costanzo Festa - Cesario Gussago - Ruffo - Horatio Vecchi *
Piffaro

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Why Patterns? California EAR Unit

What a beautiful piece... I like it so much that I got a second recording of it. Somehow it always seems to be over in seconds, though it's a good 30 minutes long.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Schubert Symphony #9. Dvorák: Cello Concerto. First time with either of these. Lovely.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Borgström: Violin Concerto
Eldbjørg Hemsing, Olari Elts & Wiener Symphoniker


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Just finished:










Currently:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.5 in C minor, op.67; Egmont Overture, op.84. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic

This is a damn good CD. I really like Lenny's 5th. I was skeptical at first due to the slower tempi he uses, but somehow it doesn't feel slow; there's always a forward momentum to it, and a monumental, eventful character to it all, which is just what this symphony needs to avoid feeling tired. (Your preferences may vary). The Egmont here is also great, as is the 4th, which I didn't listen to today, but it's probably my favorite recording of Beethoven's 4th.

Highly recommended to anyone. I just ordered a couple more Bernstein/NY Beethoven CDs. I'm only a couple away from completing the cycle, now. Just need 2, 7 & 9. I thought about getting the Sony "white box" but someone advised against it, apparently the remaster they used is no good.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Me? I'm just a lawn-mower - you can tell by the way I walk.

(wanted to delete my post, put it's not possible, so I've replaced it with this gibberish!)


----------



## Caleb3893

Thank you! I've just finished Das rheingold. Each time I listen to it, it becomes better and better.


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> Just finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently:


Thoughts on the Haitink Mahler 1? I love the artwork for his Berlin Mahler series.


----------



## HenryPenfold

QUOTE=13hm13;1816948]From some of the posts above, 20th cent. CM seems to be in the air today .... how ironic as I was just listening to ... Sy 3 and 12 on...


----------



## HenryPenfold

I must thank you for bringing this most excellent music to my attention - I had never heard of Henk Badings in years of listening to 20 C music. 

I am streaming symphony #2 on Qobuz and it really is my cup of tea!

I look forward to finding out more about him, and listening to all that is available.

CPO are a really underrated label. Without them I'd be bereft of wonderful recordings of Krenek, Wellesz, Toch, Wetz, Sallinen, Atterberg, Humphrey Searle, &cetera, &cetera.

P.S. I hope I wasn't just lucky on happening upon the 2nd symphony!



13hm13 said:


> From some of the posts above, 20th cent. CM seems to be in the air today .... how ironic as I was just listening to ... Sy 3 and 12 on...
> 
> View attachment 134683
> 
> 
> View attachment 134682
> 
> 
> Henk Badings - Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra*, David Porcelijn ‎


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Elgar: Symphonies 1 & 2. Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin. I love both of these. The recording of the first is at the top of my personal Elgar list. Both highly recommended.



















Villa Lobos: Symphony No. 10, W511 "Ameríndia", Coro da Orquestra Sinfônica do Estado de São Paulo, Orquestra Sinfônica do Estado de São Paulo & Isaac Karabtchevsky. A fascinating choral symphonic work. Great performance from what I could tell.










Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra. Karajan, Vienna (1959). This was my first recording of this work and still a favourite.










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 Karajan, Berlin. Karajan and Tchaikovsky are a great combination.


----------



## Joe B

flamencosketches said:


> Thoughts on the Haitink Mahler 1? I love the artwork for his Berlin Mahler series.


I thoroughly enjoy it. Performance and production qualities are top notch.


----------



## Knorf

Joe B said:


> I thoroughly enjoy it. Performance and production qualities are top notch.


It's been ages since I heard it, but I remember thinking it was excellent as well.


----------



## Opera For Life

I credit Hamelin with making me fall in love with Shostakovich's Piano Concertos, and whether out of nostalgia or whatever, I still haven't found versions I like more, the balance between sillyness, pathos and power is just so perfect here..


----------



## Knorf

Frank Martin: Symphonie, Symphonie concertante, Passacaglia
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Mattias Bamert

Such a woefully underrated composer!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Masaaki Suzuki & Bach Collegium Japan


----------



## flamencosketches

Thanks, guys. I'm curious to explore more of Haitink's Mahler. Love everything that I've heard.

Current listening:










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.4 in G major, op.58. Wilhelm Kempff, Ferdinand Leitner, Berlin Philharmonic

Man, this is one of Beethoven's greatest pieces. Just beautiful. Given a great performance by Kempff, who is quoted in the liner notes proclaiming his preference for this over the more famous Emperor concerto.

Lots of Beethoven and Mahler today... So no more of either until at least tomorrow.  At least I got a little bit of Lutoslawski and Feldman in the mix.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134693


*Georg Friedrich Handel*

The Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433

Lisa Smirnova, piano

2011


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Owain Park:


















In the liner notes, John Rutter said the following:

*"A captivating sound-world awaits you as you listen to the music--and the words--of this album, but don't expect to hear much of it replicated by our local parish church choir. This is music unashamedly written for choirs at the high end of the spectrum, but for us all to enjoy as listeners."*

Owain is also an accomplished organist and singer. When I saw Tenebrae in Chicago in November, Owain was one of Nigel Short's basses for the performance of Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles".


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ēriks Ešenvalds*: Translations, choral works. Ethan Sperry, Portland State University Chamber Choir

Just downloaded this brand new release off Qobuz for pennies. I've been meaning to check out this contemporary Latvian choral composer after seeing a few people here posting about his music quite a bit. So far, so good. Very beautiful music, kind of vaguely Arvo Pärt-ish, but with maybe more of a pop-crossover kind of flavor. I can see this really rubbing some people the wrong way, and really bowling over others. I may not fall into either category but it is definitely very pleasing to the ears. Extremely accessible. And the singing is excellent. I'll look out for more releases from this choir.


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Owain Park:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the liner notes, John Rutter said the following:
> 
> *"A captivating sound-world awaits you as you listen to the music--and the words--of this album, but don't expect to hear much of it replicated by our local parish church choir. This is music unashamedly written for choirs at the high end of the spectrum, but for us all to enjoy as listeners."*
> 
> Owain is also an accomplished organist and singer. When I saw Tenebrae in Chicago in November, Owain was one of Nigel Short's basses for the performance of Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles".


Joe, if I'm not mistaken it was you whose posts about Ešenvalds initially piqued my interest. Are there other discs of his you'd recommend that I look out for?


----------



## Guest

Dimace said:


> I have listened Grigory some years ago here in Berlin. HUGE pianist. One of the most significant interpreters of our time. I still remember what Daniel said about him after the recital: ''I know no pianist could come into Sokolov's shoes''. Despite I believe Daniel is better Beethoven's performer (I could say the best for me), I must admit that generally speaking he has right. Grigory is an interstellar all all-round pianist in perfection reminds me the Arturo. Excellent choice, despite I don't have this CD (or SACD)


Daniel who? Barenboim? Anyway, Sokolov has a new CD coming out from DG on May 8th:










I'm particularly eager to hear him play Beethoven No.32 Op.111.


----------



## Joe B

flamencosketches said:


> *Ēriks Ešenvalds*: Translations, choral works. Ethan Sperry, Portland State University Chamber Choir
> 
> Just downloaded this brand new release off Qobuz for pennies. I've been meaning to check out this contemporary Latvian choral composer after seeing a few people here posting about his music quite a bit. So far, so good. Very beautiful music, kind of vaguely Arvo Pärt-ish, but with maybe more of a pop-crossover kind of flavor. I can see this really rubbing some people the wrong way, and really bowling over others. I may not fall into either category but it is definitely very pleasing to the ears. Extremely accessible. And the singing is excellent. I'll look out for more releases from this choir.


The choir is excellent. Their first release of music by Esenvalds, "Doors of Heaven" is wonderful.

*"...pop-crossover"* is never anything I've ever heard said about Eriks's music. The biggest criticism usually leveled against him is that he, at one point, seemed to have abandoned his Latvian roots and began composing choral works in the Anglican tradition. Having done a residency at Trinity College Cambridge, it only makes sense that he would compose some works which sound as if they're written by a British composer. "Translations" is a mix of his Latvian roots and his time spent at Cambridge. Like many of the new choral composers, Eriks is not limiting himself to anyone particular style, very much like Ola Gjeilo. These guys, in my opinion, go by the philosophy "keep the best, forget the rest".


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> The choir is excellent. Their first release of music by Esenvalds, "Doors of Heaven" is wonderful.
> 
> *"...pop-crossover"* is never anything I've ever heard said about Eriks's music. The biggest criticism usually leveled against him is that he, at one point, seemed to have abandoned his Latvian roots and began composing choral works in the Anglican tradition. Having done a residency at Trinity College Cambridge, it only makes sense that he would compose some works which sound as if they're written by a British composer. "Translations" is a mix of his Latvian roots and his time spent at Cambridge. Like many of the new choral composers, Eriks is not limiting himself to anyone particular style, very much like Ola Gjeilo. These guys, in my opinion, go by the philosophy "keep the best, forget the rest".


I didn't mean it as criticism. I hope I didn't come across harshly, I am really enjoying what I'm hearing. Thanks for the suggestions. I'm interested in this new school of choral composers, about which I knew nothing before I joined this site.


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMAE
*John Dowland*
The Dowland Consort
Jakob Lindberg - director
_
BIS_


----------



## Joe B

flamencosketches said:


> I didn't mean it as criticism. I hope I didn't come across harshly, I am really enjoying what I'm hearing. Thanks for the suggestions. I'm interested in this new school of choral composers, about which I knew nothing before I joined this site.


I didn't take it that way at all. I think it's great your investigating these new choral composers. I started listening in 2016 and haven't stopped since. Esenvalds, Gjeilo, Arnesen, Mealor, Todd, Park, Lukaszewski,...it just goes on and on. All of them incredibly talented. I'm sure you, along with everyone else here, has seen me post Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles". If/when you have the time and the inclination, you might want to give it a listen. Nigel Short, of Tenebrae, said it is unique and one of a kind in the choral repertoire.


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> *Ēriks Ešenvalds*: Translations, choral works. Ethan Sperry, Portland State University Chamber Choir
> 
> Just downloaded this brand new release off Qobuz for pennies. I've been meaning to check out this contemporary Latvian choral composer after seeing a few people here posting about his music quite a bit. So far, so good. Very beautiful music, kind of vaguely Arvo Pärt-ish, but with maybe more of a pop-crossover kind of flavor. I can see this really rubbing some people the wrong way, and really bowling over others. I may not fall into either category but it is definitely very pleasing to the ears. Extremely accessible. And the singing is excellent. I'll look out for more releases from this choir.


I've also just downloaded this recording - Hi-Res and very cheap!

Having already acquired 'The Doors Of Heaven' and preferred it (just) to the mush of John Rutter's music, I figured this would be a nice addition. I'm currently listening to 'In Paradisum' and it's pretty good.

Have to say, that for this sort of thing, I personally prefer John Whitbourn's 'Luminosity' (also on Naxos and very cheap atm).


----------



## 13hm13

Bruch conc. on ....

Mendelssohn, Rossini, Bruch - Works for Clarinet and Orchestra - Peterková


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> I didn't take it that way at all. I think it's great your investigating these new choral composers. I started listening in 2016 and haven't stopped since. Esenvalds, Gjeilo, Arnesen, Mealor, Todd, Park, Lukaszewski,...it just goes on and on. All of them incredibly talented. I'm sure you, along with everyone else here, has seen me post Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles". If/when you have the time and the inclination, you might want to give it a listen. Nigel Short, of Tenebrae, said it is unique and one of a kind in the choral repertoire.





HenryPenfold said:


> I've also just downloaded this recording - Hi-Res and very cheap!
> 
> Having already acquired 'The Doors Of Heaven' and preferred it (just) to the mush of John Rutter's music, I figured this would be a nice addition. I'm currently listening to 'In Paradisum' and it's pretty good.
> 
> Have to say, that for this sort of thing, I personally prefer John Whitbourn's 'Luminosity' (also on Naxos and very cheap atm).


Awesome, I'm going to have to check out both that Joby Talbot, and John Whitbourn. And I'll look out for Nigel Short's recordings w/ Tenebrae. I'm also curious about Lukaszewski. I'm a sucker for Polish composers. Speaking of... current listening:










*Henryk Górecki*: Symphony No.3, op.36, the "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs". Dawn Upshaw, David Zinman, London Sinfonietta

This is the recording with which I (and literally millions of others) fell in love with this work and it will always be special to me. I was surprised to see recently in a Górecki thread on another forum that a lot of people were criticizing this recording, and Upshaw's performance, as "unconvincing". I find that difficult to believe, but it has convinced me I ought to check out another recording to at least see what else is out there. I know Antoni Wit has recorded it and I typically trust his interpretations. I also have the Gibbons/Penderecki, but it's too unique to really be a reference recording.

It's said that Pierre Boulez was at the première of this piece, and after it finished, he exclaimed "Merde!" in earshot of the composer. I love Boulez, he's a musical hero of mine. But if that anecdote is true, it definitely makes me lose some respect for him. That is poor taste no matter how you spin it.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 24

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

flamencosketches said:


> Awesome, I'm going to have to check out both that Joby Talbot, and John Whitbourn. And I'll look out for Nigel Short's recordings w/ Tenebrae. I'm also curious about Lukaszewski. I'm a sucker for Polish composers. Speaking of... current listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Henryk Górecki*: Symphony No.3, op.36, the "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs". Dawn Upshaw, David Zinman, London Sinfonietta
> 
> This is the recording with which I (and literally millions of others) fell in love with this work and it will always be special to me. I was surprised to see recently in a Górecki thread on another forum that a lot of people were criticizing this recording, and Upshaw's performance, as "unconvincing". I find that difficult to believe, but it has convinced me I ought to check out another recording to at least see what else is out there. I know Antoni Wit has recorded it and I typically trust his interpretations. I also have the Gibbons/Penderecki, but it's too unique to really be a reference recording.
> 
> It's said that Pierre Boulez was at the première of this piece, and after it finished, he exclaimed "Merde!" in earshot of the composer. I love Boulez, he's a musical hero of mine. But if that anecdote is true, it definitely makes me lose some respect for him. That is poor taste no matter how you spin it.


The recording of Gorecki's Symphony No. 3 with Dawn Upshaw and the London Sinfonietta is outstanding and no doubt the most highly recommended one of all. However, different strokes for different folks, my personal favorite is Yvonne Kenny with the Adelaide Symphony Orchestra, Takuo Yuasa conducting, 2001.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Cracked out a box of hitherto uncatalogued CDs today. (This Virus quarantine-thing gives even me additional time for things I've wondered if I'd ever get round to.) With intentions of adding them to my Discogs database, I rummaged through to see what was on hand and needless to say I found dozens of gems, mostly stuff from the "T" in the alphabet, but not exclusively.

A Forum disc of music by Boris Tchaikovsky caught my eye (Forum FRC9111). I had been listening to the other, older and more famous Russian Tchaikovsky earlier this week, so it seemed fitting to play something by his more modern, non-related surnamesake. The disc was still shrinkwrapped, and I didn't know what to expect, though I had heard some Boris T. in the past. The Forum label is not a well-known one, related to Regis Records and the Olympia label, so I really wasn't expecting bells and whistles from the two pieces, Quintet for Piano, two Violins, Viola and Cello, and the vocal cycle "The Last Spring", especially for music recorded respectively in 1978 and 1985 in Moscow. Was I in for a surprise.

















The Quintet (tracks 1 to 4) grabbed my attention immediately. As I listened I was at first struck by the thought that this is the kind of music Walter Piston would write had he studied with Dmitri Shostakovich. The Shostakovich hints were present throughout, but never obtrusive. Boris has studied with Shostakovich who is known to have complimented the man's music. But a few minutes on into the Quintet my attention was wholly taken by the composition of Boris Tchaikovsky, a truly stunning work, possible a modern Russian masterpiece. Not only did the music impress, the production did also. I have many a Russia recorded disc on hand and I've seldom been impressed by the sound of these records, even from the major labels. But this Quintet was gorgeous in sound: each instrument vivid and alive and in a specific location in a resonant recording space. The recording's engineer is given as Unknown in the documentation from Forum, which is a real shame. This is truly one of the most "live" sounding CDs in my collection. I'm glad I stumbled onto it today. It will see many more plays in my listening room.

I was so impressed by the Quintet upon first hearing that I repeated the entire work for a second hearing, and I remained impressed again. The work apparently dates to 1962, when the Soviet Union was in a full blossom, with all the baggage that brought with it for artists. The composer himself plays the piano in this release, accompanied by the Prokofiev Quartet, comprised of four women who formed the ensemble in 1957 and have recorded a number of discs of mostly Russian and Soviet music. They were impressive, and I'm sure composer Tchaikovsky was pleased by the resulting recording.

I was going to the save the song cycle for another day, but after having such a fulfilling experience listening to the Quartet I decided to continue on with "The Last Spring" dating from 1980. The work is written for mezzo-soprano, flute, clarinet, and piano, and once again composer Boris sits at the keyboard. The other soloists were Russian professionals, but I was greatly taken by the strong, powerful, and "in the room" sound of the vocalist, Natalia Burnasheva. The songs were powerful, lovely, and complex, and the voice implanted itself into the meaning of the lyrics with a great force that seemed inescapable. I listened through without a break. Russian art song, like that of any culture, is largely an acquired taste that most folks don't acquire. And though I remain a fan of Schubert's _Winterreise _, I don't normally count myself as a strong fan of art song in general. But I've always liked Russian vocal music, and this piece joins the top ranked works in my personal listening catalog. As I noted, the mezzo was extremely powerful and rich sounding in texture. So often it seemed she was standing directly in front of me, the trio of accompanying musicians close at hand to lend strong support. And I was knocked over a number of times.

I think the old Soviet regime had it all wrong. If they wanted to conquer the world, they would have been better served by gathering together their various Russian vocalists rather than their Red Army. There is real power in those Russian singers. And it can be scary.

If you want to add a unique and beautiful (and resonant) disc to your collection of Russian chamber music and art song, this is one to consider. I'm glad I found it today.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 22 & 24, Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)

International Piano September 2019

[Rachmaninov] aggression undermines the patrician elegance of the musical message. This is an unexpectedly percussive and grumpy bear of a Rachmaninov. Whether the result sounds artificially imposed or revelatory will depend upon the taste and temperament of the listener. When tempos are not very fast, Pogorelich tends to wander as if losing interest - or losing the plot. Although capable of brilliant detail, as in the second movement of Beethoven's Op 78, the overall approach is excessively belligerent and unruly, even for Beethoven.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Pachelbel: Magnificat

Himlische Cantorey, Jan Kobow

Magnificat in C major
Magnificat in C, PWV 1504
Magnificat in F (orig. G)
Magnificat in G, PWV 1513
Meine Sünde betrüben mich in Es, PWV 1221
Missa in D, PWV 1302
Vergeh doch nicht, du armer Sünder in C, PWV 1225


----------



## Rogerx

Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

He's commandeered a Yamaha concert grand and had it regulated in two ways: one nurturing darker and even more rounded sounds to enhance what he perceives to be the music's singing qualities;... - BBC Music Magazine, May 2018,


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part three for this morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.4 in F-minor op.36 (1877-78):










_Evgeny Onegin_ - opera in three acts op.24 [Libretto: Pyotr Tchaikovsky and Konstantin Shilovsky, after the novel by Aleksandr Pushkin] (1877-78 - rev. 1880, 1885 and 1891):



_Grand Sonata_ in G for piano op.37 (1878):










_Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom_ for unaccompanied choir op.41 (1878):


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Me? I'm just a lawn-mower - you can tell by the way I walk.
> 
> (wanted to delete my post, put it's not possible, so I've replaced it with this gibberish!)


Keep them mowing blades sharp


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Evocations

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev

Presto Recording of the Week
6th October 2017
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017
Winner - instrumental (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2018
Winner - instrumental (piano


----------



## Malx

A nice bright start to the day both weather wise and musically.

Dvorak, Symphony No 7 - Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Mariss Jansons.


----------



## sonance

Louise Farrenc: Symphonies 1 and 3
Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR/Johannes Goritzki (cpo)


----------



## Itullian

Symphonies 1 & 2 from the 80's cycle.


----------



## Ariasexta

Rogerx said:


> Johann Pachelbel: Magnificat
> 
> Himlische Cantorey, Jan Kobow
> 
> Magnificat in C major
> Magnificat in C, PWV 1504
> Magnificat in F (orig. G)
> Magnificat in G, PWV 1513
> Meine Sünde betrüben mich in Es, PWV 1221
> Missa in D, PWV 1302
> Vergeh doch nicht, du armer Sünder in C, PWV 1225


I do not know about this new issue, I must have it. :tiphat:
CPO seems to be a very productive label compared to the others.


----------



## pianozach

OMG.

I just heard *Strauss*' *Champagne Polka* for the first time.

What a goof.


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Keep them mowing blades sharp


I do not even like the band but those lyrics resonate...….

theres a future for you in the fire escape trade,

come up to town!.....

Tippett-Concerto for Double String Orchestra

Marriner and the ASMF

Had not listened to this for a long time, my loss as in less than 25 minutes this work seems in an expansive and almost profound way to embrace and reflect such a range of emotions (if that makes sense!)


----------



## Malx

More Dvorak:

In Natures Realm Op 91 & Scherzo Capriccioso Op 66 - Bournemouth SO, Jose Serebrier.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Salieri: Falstaff
Jean-Claude Malgoire & La Grande Écurie et la Chambre du Roy


----------



## Rogerx

Albéniz: Orchestral Works

Martin Roscoe (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena

The Rapsodia espanola, which also features Roscoe as soloist, is dreamily seductive before spiritedly bouncing along. The Suite espanola is equally fun…'Castilla' and 'Sevilla' have great flair,... - BBC Music Magazine, July 2016,


----------



## Rogerx

Ariasexta said:


> I do not know about this new issue, I must have it. :tiphat:
> CPO seems to be a very productive label compared to the others.


And never running out of good / nice covers.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart & Schumann*

Anthony Pay Clarinet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

pmsummer said:


> LACHRIMAE
> *John Dowland*
> The Dowland Consort
> Jakob Lindberg - director
> _
> BIS_


I used to have this on LP and really liked it. The sound was superb, but when I came to get the _Lachrimae_ on CD, I went for Fretwork. I rather miss the Lindberg one though.


----------



## Opera For Life

flamencosketches said:


> Awesome, I'm going to have to check out both that Joby Talbot, and John Whitbourn. And I'll look out for Nigel Short's recordings w/ Tenebrae. I'm also curious about Lukaszewski. I'm a sucker for Polish composers. Speaking of... current listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Henryk Górecki*: Symphony No.3, op.36, the "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs". Dawn Upshaw, David Zinman, London Sinfonietta
> 
> This is the recording with which I (and literally millions of others) fell in love with this work and it will always be special to me. I was surprised to see recently in a Górecki thread on another forum that a lot of people were criticizing this recording, and Upshaw's performance, as "unconvincing". I find that difficult to believe, but it has convinced me I ought to check out another recording to at least see what else is out there. I know Antoni Wit has recorded it and I typically trust his interpretations. I also have the Gibbons/Penderecki, but it's too unique to really be a reference recording.
> 
> It's said that Pierre Boulez was at the première of this piece, and after it finished, he exclaimed "Merde!" in earshot of the composer. I love Boulez, he's a musical hero of mine. But if that anecdote is true, it definitely makes me lose some respect for him. That is poor taste no matter how you spin it.


hahah, what about this spin, I've heard francophones say "merde", in a baffled and not negative way, a bit like "holy ****", so there is a small chance he meant that


----------



## flamencosketches

Opera For Life said:


> hahah, what about this spin, I've heard francophones say "merde", in a baffled and not negative way, a bit like "holy ****", so there is a small chance he meant that


Knowing Boulez, not likely! But I suppose it is possible. :lol:










*Ēriks Ešenvalds*: Vineta; Legend of the Walled-In Woman; In paradisum. Ethan Sperry, Portland State University Chamber Choir.

Finishing up this record from last night. These last three tracks and especially the last one is incredibly beautiful. Definitely the highlight of the disc.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Josef Suk*: Serenade in E-flat major for strings, op.6. Jaroslav Krček, Capella Istropolitana

I hate how Naxos has decided to spell this conductor's name on the album. Makes no sense.

Anyway this is a good performance of a work that ought to be better known. I like it much better than the Dvorak on the same disc.


----------



## Opera For Life

My "morning" Baroque, (it was a hard night xD)


----------



## Shosty

Arnold Bax - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic

This is my introduction to Bax's symphonies. Currently listening to the third and enjoying it very much.


----------



## Opera For Life

flamencosketches said:


> *Josef Suk*: Serenade in E-flat major for strings, op.6. Jaroslav Krček, Capella Istropolitana
> 
> I hate how Naxos has decided to spell this conductor's name on the album. Makes no sense.
> 
> Anyway this is a good performance of a work that ought to be better known. I like it much better than the Dvorak on the same disc.


I will be sure to check it out!


----------



## Rogerx

Opera For Life said:


> My "morning" Baroque, (it was a heard night xD)
> 
> View attachment 134731


Beware of the restrictions in your country


----------



## flamencosketches

Opera For Life said:


> I will be sure to check it out!


It can be had for pennies. A bargain bin staple if there ever was one.


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel, Water Music (Pinnock)
Mozart, Piano Quartets (Zacharias & co.)
Brahms, Symphonies 2 & 3 (Karajan; 1963 rem. 2007)
Britten & Holst: Sinfonia da Requiem, Sea Interludes & Passacaglia; Perfect Fool (Previn GROC)


----------



## Opera For Life

Rogerx said:


> Beware of the restrictions in your country


huh, did it change my expression?


----------



## Opera For Life

flamencosketches said:


> It can be had for pennies. A bargain bin staple if there ever was one.


My kind of deal


----------



## Rogerx

Opera For Life said:


> huh, did it change my expression?


I must have misunderstood you.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovitch - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Sergey Khachatryan (violin)

Orchestre National de France, Kurt Masur


----------



## Opera For Life

Rogerx said:


> I must have misunderstood you.


Naah, I think I just mistyped 

Maar ik vind dat we het allebei goed doen voor een tweede taal


----------



## flamencosketches

*Witold Lutoslawski*: Cello Concerto. Mstislav Rostropovich, Witold Lutoslawski, Orchestre de Paris.

After much dithering on what to listen to next (I was torn between pieces by Beethoven, Brahms, Bruckner & Strauss), this is somehow where I ended up. :lol: This is a damn fine concerto, but I confess that I couldn't make any sense of it until I heard this recording. I also have the recording with Heinrich Schiff & the Bavarian RSO, also conducted by the composer, and I ought to return to it soon now that I understand the piece better. I love how the orchestra alternates between providing an ominous accompaniment on the one hand and serving as its adversary on the other, with the soloist slicing through it all like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Joe B

flamencosketches said:


> Joe, if I'm not mistaken it was you whose posts about Ešenvalds initially piqued my interest. Are there other discs of his you'd recommend that I look out for?


I didn't see this post until this morning.
Besides the 2 discs of the Portland State Chamber Choir ("Doors of Heaven" & "Translations"), there is this by The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge:








Some of this appears on the first two mentioned, but the last track of this, "Only in Sleep", is worth the price of the disc by itself. (in the Anglican tradition rather than his Latvian roots).

Stephen Layton and Polyphony also released this:








Again, most of this shows up on the two releases by the Portland State Chamber Choir, but the last track of this disc, "The Long Road", is worth the price of the disc on its own. Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia are led here by Stephen Layton, and the performances are great.

This release:








is excellent. Definitely a product of his Latvian roots, this Passion is intense. The first time I listened to it, I was shocked at the part where they nailed Christ to the cross. This is *really good*!

This release by the Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West is also very nice:








The music on this disc is again inspired by his time at Cambridge, and some of it appears on the other discs.

Since you are starting out with Esenvalds, and since you already have "Translations", I would recommend the following:
Get the 2nd release from the same choir, "Doors of Heaven".
Then I would recommend "St. Luke Passion".
These would cover the essential bases for you. After that, have at it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> I didn't see this post until this morning.
> Besides the 2 discs of the Portland State Chamber Choir ("Doors of Heaven" & "Translations"), there is this by The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of this appears on the first two mentioned, but the last track of this, "Only in Sleep", is worth the price of the disc by itself. (in the Anglican tradition rather than his Latvian roots).
> 
> Stephen Layton and Polyphony also released this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, most of this shows up on the two releases by the Portland State Chamber Choir, but the last track of this disc, "The Long Road", is worth the price of the disc on its own. Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia are led here by Stephen Layton, and the performances are great.
> 
> This release:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is excellent. Definitely a product of his Latvian roots, this Passion is intense. The first time I listened to it, I was shocked at the part where they nailed Christ to the cross. This is *really good*!
> 
> This release by the Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West is also very nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The music on this disc is again inspired by his time at Cambridge, and some of it appears on the other discs.
> 
> Since you are starting out with Esenvalds, and since you already have "Translations", I would recommend the following:
> Get the 2nd release from the same choir, "Doors of Heaven".
> Then I would recommend "St. Luke Passion".
> These would cover the essential bases for you. After that, have at it.


Just before I read this, I ended up getting Doors of Heaven on Qobuz.  Looks like St. Luke Passion is next. I remember in the Penderecki thread where I was talking about his own Luke Passion, you mentioned the Esenvalds to me as another dark passion setting. It sounds great. Really enjoying the Naxos stuff for the present moment. This is an interesting composer.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Italian Concerto BWV 971
French Overture [partita] BWV 831
4 Duetti BWV 802-805
Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue BWV 903


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphonies No 82 'L'Ours' & No 83 'La Poule' - Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Sigiswald Kuijken.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Études

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Gramophone Magazine October 2013

When, if ever, have you heard the Chopin Etudes played as pure music, given as naturally as breathing yet recreated from an entirely novel perspective? From Jan Lisiecki, Chopin's poetic essence, hidden beneath every thorny, relentlessly focused problem, emerges with an inimitable subtlety and elegance.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hntf


----------



## Vasks

*George Draga - Concert Overture #2 (Rau/Olympia)
Erkki-Sven Tuur - Symphony #7 (P. Jarvi/ECM)*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Schubert Quintet with Melos. This is really a great piece and a nice ear break from symphonies!


----------



## Joe B

Philippe LeRoy and Jory Vinikour performing works for two harpsichords by Antonio Soler:


----------



## Bourdon

*Marc Monnet (1947-)*

*BiBilolo*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Berg: 3 Orchestral pieces, Op 6
Berg: 3 Pieces from Lyric Suite
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5*

This is a very long CD at just over 82' minutes but it doesn't seem to have affected the sound, which is rich and warm. Stunning playing too.

I make no bones about preferring the late Romantic flowering of the Schoenberg to the Berg, but the magnificently beautiful playing of the BPO at their peak is hard to resist. Not music I listen to often but I'm enjoying this CD today.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mahler: Symphony #6
Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Magnard & Fauré: String Quartets

Quatuor Ysaÿe

The muscular Alberic Magnard and more reserved Faure both receive idiomatic and committed performances, with a magnificent range of colour, and just a few rough edges. - BBC Music Magazine, April 2012,


----------



## Merl

I've always rated this account very highly. Excellent listen this morning.









Followed that up with Furtwangler, whose interpretations I find much harder to swallow, sometimes. Whilst I admire his art and understand his approach it's very hit or miss for me. I enjoyed some elements of both these Furty performances but there's just too much artistic license taken in both and the pulling of tempi in the first movement of the 8th and especially finale of the 7th are cloying and unnecessary, especially as he just made such a great job of the presto of the 7th. Taking almost 5 minutes to get to the big choon in the first movement of the 7th was also a bridge too far. Shame, as there's other things I really like here. Aw well!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Klami: Kalevala Suite, Op. 23

Iceland Symphony Orchestra
Petri Sakari


----------



## Jacck

I listened to Mahler's 3rd (Bernstein + Vienna PO), but stopped about in half and switched to

*Merikanto - Symphony no. 2 "War Symphony"*
Petri Sakari + Turku PO

This is a wonderful symphony I discovered thanks to Bulldog's game and have played several times in the last couple of days. Finnland is more than just Sibelius. The first movement is exquisitely beautiful


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Walzer No.1-14
Étude e-moll
Étude Ges-dur
Barcarole
Nocturne No. 8
Mazurka No. 32


----------



## Joachim Raff

Klami: Aurora borealis, Op. 38

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds
Recorded: 30 January, 2 February, 11 September 2009
Recording Venue: Finlandia Hall, Helsinki, Finland


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No.6

London Philharmonic Orchestra- Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Sinfonia Concertante K364 - Itzhak Perlman (violin), Pinchas Zukerman (viola), Israel PO, Zubin Mehta.

Another of the first discs I bought while finding my way into classical music - I haven't heard it in years.









Edit:
Yet another early purchase again not played in years.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schubert: Rosamunde Incindetal Music Selections*
Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra
George Szell, cond. 1957

FROM:


----------



## Opera For Life

Afternoon shivers... Every time I listen to this it baffles me why this work is not more well-known or widely listened to, it's gorgeous, monumental and very human, same goes for the Faust symphony.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Piano Concerto No.2 "River"


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Weber: Oberon - Overture
Liszt: Mehisto Waltz no 1
Borodin: Symphony no 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada - Procession of the Nobles
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini
Mussorgsky: Sorochintsky Fair - Gopak
Ravel: La Valse*

Recordings dating from 1926 - 1930.

Hardly sonically splendid, but what thrilling performances. This first disc showcases Coates's preeminence as a conductor of Russian music (he was born in St Petersburg and studied composition with Rimsky-Korsakov).

All performances on this first disc feature the London Symphony Orchestra, which he headed between 1919 and 1921, and which would appear to be in splendid form here.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134760


*Guillaume de Machaut*

The Mirror of Narcissus

Dame, de qui toute ma joie vient
Foy porter
Dame, je sui cilz/Fins cuers doulz
Tuit mi penser
Dame, mon cuer en vous remaint
Dame, a qui
Biauté qui toutes autres pere
Je vivroie liement
Rose, liz, printemps, verdure
Dame, a vous sans retollir
Amours me fait desirer
Douce dame jolie
Inviolata genitrix/Felix virgo/Ad te suspiramus

Gothic Voices
Christopher Page, director

1987


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Boris Lyatoshynsky: Symphony #3
Kirill Karabits & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest




----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part four for tonight.

Violin Concerto in D op.35 (1878):
Piano Concerto no.2 in G op.44 (1879-80):










_Serenade_ in C for string orchestra op.48 (1880):










_Overture: 1812_ for orchestra op.49 (1880):



Piano Trio in A-minor op.50 (1881-82):



_Capriccio Italien_ for orchestra op.45 (1880):
_Elegy_ for string orchestra WoO (1884):


----------



## Opera For Life

elgars ghost said:


> Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part four for tonight.
> 
> Violin Concerto in D op.35 (1878):
> Piano Concerto no.2 in G op.44 (1879-80):
> 
> _Serenade_ in C for string orchestra op.48 (1880):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Overture: 1812_ for orchestra op.49 (1880):
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Trio in A-minor op.50 (1881-82):
> 
> 
> 
> _Capriccio Italien_ for orchestra op.45 (1880):
> _Elegy_ for string orchestra WoO (1884):


WOW, and I thought I liked Tchaikovsky 

You inspired me, I'm gonna listen to this now:


----------



## Jacck

*Felix Weingartner - Symphony 1*
Marko Letonja - Basel Symphony Orchestra

first time listening to anything by Weingartner. Sounds great so far.


----------



## Knorf

From the Skrowaczewski box, more superb Bruckner:

Bruckner, Symphony No. 9.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Schubert: Death and the Maiden and also the quintet. Don't remember who made the rec for Pavel Haas, but I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Malx

Another from the dusty corners of the collection - specifically the early purchases (nearly forgotten about) corner.

Walton, Cello Concerto - Gregor Piatigorsky (cello), Boston SO, Charles Munch.
The piece was dedicated to and premiered by Piatigorsky in Boston in 1957 so this recording must have been made shortly after. 
Strange how this work isn't mentioned on the front cover of the disc. Excellent performance in very good sound for its time.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music from Baltic composers:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Viktor Kosenko (1896-1938) : Piano Concerto

(complete in Three movements) (1928) **MUST HEAR**


----------



## elgar's ghost

Opera For Life said:


> WOW, and I thought I liked Tchaikovsky
> 
> You inspired me, I'm gonna listen to this now:
> 
> View attachment 134762


I've got about twenty discs of PT's music in all which have been bought over a period of near enough 20 years - there is little duplication there but there is also quite a lot which I haven't got but not really fussed about. However, I might make an exception for the work you have posted - that one I've always seemed to file in the 'shall I?/shan't I?' category!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134767


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Concertos Nos. 19, 20, 21, 23, 24
Rondo in A major
Rondo in D major

Alfred Brendel, piano
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor

1972, 1974, 1976, 1982; compilation 1994


----------



## Knorf

I really dig this concerto, and Isabelle Faust's performance is stellar!

ETA: also, this is a wonderful _Verklärte Nacht_!

Arnold Schönberg: Violin Concerto, Op. 36, _Verklärte Nacht_, Op. 4.
Isabelle Faust, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding.


----------



## Opera For Life

elgars ghost said:


> I've got about twenty discs of PT's music in all which have been bought over a period of near enough 20 years - there is little duplication there but there is also quite a lot which I haven't got but not really fussed about. However, I might make an exception for the work you have posted - that one I've always seemed to file in the 'shall I?/shan't I?' category!


You don't need too much duplication with Tchaikovsky, he's one of those composers I personally create my own version of the work for in my head, more than any specific interpretation of him, if that makes sense..

Definitely go for it, it's a little unassuming jewel!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Ein Heldenleben, op.40. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Man, what a piece! One of the great autobiographical orchestral works of all time  Of course Reiner & the Chicagoans are top notch. Great, great stereo sound from 1954 (!)

@Blackadder, I have both of those Schubert Quintet recordings you shared and I can't decide which one I liked better, but I think I give the edge to Melos/Rostropovich on DG. One of my favorite works.


----------



## Jacck

I have listened to many romantic symphonies lately, many of them hearing for the first time. I need to clear my mind, hence

*Boulez - Piano Sonata 2*
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

*Witold Lutoslawski*: String Quartet. Tippett Quartet

This is my first listen to this quartet performed by anyone other than the LaSalle Quartet who premiered the work. Compared to them, the Tippetts take a significantly slower tempo throughout, allowing the music to breathe, as if languishing in the sensuality of it. It takes on a totally different character I think. While with the LaSalle recording I always saw this quartet as a dark and reflective pool of water, here it's more like a flowing, velvety tapestry, or a river. Absolutely no sharp angles, even the sharp staccato punches that punctuate episodes of the first movement sound like liquid. Lots of movement, but not in any particular direction. The sound just expands out all around. I think the Tippetts' approach is quite Romantic. Very beautiful music-making, but I'm not sure which I prefer between this and the LaSalle.



Jacck said:


> I have listened to many romantic symphonies lately, many of them hearing for the first time. I need to clear my mind, hence
> 
> *Boulez - Piano Sonata 2*
> Maurizio Pollini


Great choice. I think I ought to listen to this again soon.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler, Symphony 5 (Gielen)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 2, 7 & 8
Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Malx

Vaughan Williams, Symphony no 7 'Sinfonia Antartica' - Alison Hargan (soprano), Royal Liverpool PO & Choir, Vernon Handley.

This and the 'Sea Symphony' are the two VW symphonies I listen to least but rummaging around in dark corners of the collection I came across this disc and gave it a listen.
The work is better than I recall - one thing I do remember is I much prefer the recordings without the narration which IIRC VW never agreed to.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134772


*Felix Mendelssohn*

The Complete String Quartets

Pacifica Quartet

2005


----------



## Knorf

After a lot of big, Romantic stuff (Bruckner, Schönberg), I felt like a stylish period-instruments performance of early Beethoven symphonies.

Beethoven: Overture to _The Creatures of Prometheus_, Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2.
Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel.


----------



## Guest

Joachim Raff said:


> Viktor Kosenko (1896-1938) : Piano Concerto
> 
> (complete in Three movements) (1928) **MUST HEAR**


Thanks for posting this--I've never heard it before--just some of his solo piano works--sounds good!


----------



## Eramire156

*Afternoon Tost*

*Franz Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in C major, op.64, no.1
String Quartet in B minor, op.64, no.2
String Quartet in B flat major, op.64 no.3









Amadeus Quartett*


----------



## senza sordino

Carl Nielsen

Symphonies 1-4, Bohmisk-Dansk folketone, Andante lamentoso (2 disks)









Symphonic Rhapsody, Helios Overture, Saga-drom, Violin Concerto, Pan and Syrinx, Flute Concerto, Rhapsody Overture: An Imaginary Journey to the Faeroe Islands, Clarinet Concerto (2 disks)









String Quartets #1 in Gm and #4 in F major









Some terrific music here, most enjoyable.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Why Patterns? Eberhard Blum (flute), Nils Vigeland (piano) & Jan Williams (percussion)

Different recording than the one I'm used to, California EAR Unit on New Albion. This one has a different sound, maybe a more dry acoustic, and certainly mastered quite a bit louder (I find some Feldman discs to be mastered uncannily loud-anyone else notice this?)-and maybe all the better for it, but in any case, it's different, and I'm glad to have both. I have the California EAR Unit recording of the other work on the disc too, Crippled Symmetry, a much more massive and sprawling piece.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joachim Raff

Smetana: Wallenstein's Camp

Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar
Recorded: 2007
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Working outside on the house got a chance to listen to Beethoven's 4th and 5th from Leonard Bernstein. @flamencosketches - you were right about his 4th. It was the first time I felt really engaged in it. Whether or not I like the 4th enough want to buy yet ANOTHER Beethoven symphony remains to be seen. But thanks for the rec.










flamencosketches said:


> @Blackadder, I have both of those Schubert Quintet recordings you shared and I can't decide which one I liked better, but I think I give the edge to Melos/Rostropovich on DG. One of my favorite works.


Still too close to call. I've listened to the Haas quite a few times, but the Melos was also incredible.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> *Morton Feldman*: Why Patterns? Eberhard Blum (flute), Nils Vigeland (piano) & Jan Williams (percussion)


I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken


----------



## Knorf

DaddyGeorge said:


> Bruckner: Symphony #9
> Stanislaw Skrowaczewski & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken


I listened to that earlier today myself, and was massively impressed, especially by the third movement.

As for me now, I'm supposed to be working, but I can hardly concentrate, so screw it, it's back to listening to music.

I recently took advantage of Presto Classical's sale on Isabelle Faust recordings. This disc is hugely enjoyable!

Janáček: Sonata for Violin and Piano.
Lutosławski: _Subito_ and _Partita_.
Szymanowski: _Mythes_.
Isabelle Faust, Ewa Kupiec.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening on Spotify.


Whatcha think? I listened to all of Why Patterns? (which, I swear, always seems to be over in seconds-I'm always in awe when I look at the clock and see that 30 minutes has gone by) & finished disc 1 with the first third or so of Crippled Symmetry. I came to the conclusion that the two works, despite sharing the same instrumentation, are radically different works. Why Patterns? is the more abstract, tightly constructed, and "intellectual" of the two. Crippled Symmetry is something else. It's vast, expansive, dark, visceral. It feels like a journey, which we can probably safely assume was not Feldman's intention, but nevertheless that's the impression I walk away with. It's a daunting work, but it also seems to make the time disappear once the listener is able to lose himself or herself in it. It gives truth to Feldman's musings about "music of scale". I find it absolutely fascinating. I've only heard it all the way through once, in a different recording, the California EAR Unit (I also have their Why Patterns?, incidentally). Both are excellent, I wouldn't dare choose a preference. They explore different sides to the music.

I just got Feldman's memoirs in the mail today, I'm excited to dive into it.

Speaking of... just finished:










*Morton Feldman*: Voices & Cello; Pianos & Voices. Joan La Barbara, Stephen L. Mosko, San Francisco Contemporary Music Ensemble.

& onto one more Feldman for the evening:










*Morton Feldman*: False Relationships & the Extended Ending. John Tilbury, Philip Thomas, Catherine Laws, Anton Lukoszevieze, Mira Benjamin, Rodrigo Constanzo, Barrie Webb (don't ask me what instruments they all play ...)

Both of these discs are phenomenal, but especially this Another Timbre release. I've been listening to it nonstop even while my interest in other works of Feldman has been waning (& now waxing yet again).


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2
Rosalyn Tureck


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134788


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor

The Florestan Trio

2005


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in a performance of his "Requiem":















1985

This is Rutter's second recording of this work. His first in 1985, is a great recording. This one, thirty years later, is even better. I have just about 30 years experience listening to the first of these recordings, and four years with this newer one. This is the better performance and the better recording. 1985's outing was outstanding. This 2015 production began their preparation where the first performance ended. A finely honed performance, soloists hand picked by the composer, and all wonderfully captured.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Nance leading the Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in choral works by Eriks Esenvalds:


















Though some of the material on this disc is fairly new to me, I enjoy hearing different choirs perform works with which I am familiar.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Another unsung composer with Bruckner undertones


----------



## Joe B

Yuri Temirkanov leading the New York Philharmonic in Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's "Scheherazade":


----------



## 13hm13

PC1 on ...

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concertos nos.1 & 3 - Konstantin Scherbakov

Quite exciting with good pacing in this 2003 recording ...


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - Tone Poems

Dance Intermezzo, Op. 45 No. 2/ En Saga, Op. 9/ Night Ride and Sunrise, Op. 55/ Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49
The Bard, Op. 64/ The Dryad, Op. 45 No. 1/ The Oceanides, Op. 73

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä.


----------



## Rogerx

Joachim Raff said:


> Another unsung composer with Bruckner undertones


Some great stuff, but hardly sold, just a few consumers /lover for this music.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Don Quixote, Op. 35 and Dance Suite from harpsichord pieces by Francois Couperin

Paul Tortelier (cello), Max Rostal (viola)
Staatskapelle Dresden- Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

The Guardian 5th June 2014

In 2012, Kolesnikov took first prize in the Honens piano competition in Canada, and on the evidence of his effortlessly refined playing here, he was a worthy winner. His performances never overstretch the boundaries of what are, essentially, salon pieces...But Kolesnikov invests them with their own quietly distinctive character.


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos

Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay

Presto Editor's Choice
March 2020
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
May 2020
Recording of the Mont


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seasons

(sung in German)

Miah Persson (soprano), Jeremy Ovenden (tenor), Andrew Foster-Williams (bass-baritone)

London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Tsaraslondon

My annual visit to *Der Ring des Niebelungen* starting with *Das Rheingold*. A controversial choice of recording, no doubt, but it's the only one I have (I've heard a few others, but nowhere near as many as some people on here - they must have an awful lot of time on their hands :devil and I don't like Wagner enough to want to duplicate. In any case, I've always preferred Karajan's way to Solti's "orgasm in every bar" approach.


----------



## chill782002

Orff - Carmina Burana

Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos / New Philharmonia Orchestra

New Philharmonia Chorus

Lucia Popp - Soprano

Gerhard Unger - Tenor

Raymond Wolansky - Baritone

John Noble - Baritone

Recorded 1965

My favourite version of this work. Some prefer the 1967 Jochum recording with the Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin and Janowitz, Stolze and Fischer-Dieskau handling the solo vocal duties but, while I agree that is a very good version, I prefer Burgos' luminous, almost psychedelic in places, interpretation to Jochum's stripped-back rustic ribaldry.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

Tchaikovsky endured what was for his standards a creative slump in the wake of a disastrous, short-lived marriage in 1877 which dragged the composer into a depression lasting on and off until 1884. Although a seemingly innocuous and often overlooked work it was arguably the success of the third orchestral suite of 1884 which hauled Tchaikovsky out of his malaise - after that came one goodie after another.

_Manfred Symphony_ in B-minor op.58 (1885):










_Orchestral Suite no.3_ op.55 (1884):
_Orchestral Suite no.4_ [_Mozartiana_] op.61 (1887):



Symphony no.5 in E-minor op.64 (1888):










_The Sleeping Beauty_ - ballet in a prologue and three acts op.66 (1888-89):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 134806
> 
> 
> Orff - Carmina Burana
> 
> Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos / New Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> New Philharmonia Chorus
> 
> Lucia Popp - Soprano
> 
> Gerhard Unger - Tenor
> 
> Raymond Wolansky - Baritone
> 
> John Noble - Baritone
> 
> Recorded 1965
> 
> My favourite version of this work. Some prefer the 1967 Jochum recording with the Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin and Janowitz, Stolze and Fischer-Dieskau handling the solo vocal duties but, while I agree that is a very good version, I prefer Burgos' luminous, almost psychedelic in places, interpretation to Jochum's stripped-back rustic ribaldry.


Mine too. Many years ago when I changed from LP to CD I bought the Previn recording which was the top recommendation in the Penguin Guide, I think. I didn't like it nearly as much as the Frühbeck de Burgos, which I'd had on LP, and eventually replaced it. I especially like Popp's divine singing of the soprano part.


----------



## Rogerx

Onslow & Cherubini - String Quintets

Manuel van der Nahmer (1st violoncello)

Diogenes Quartett


----------



## Guest002

Bliss: A Colour Symphony and Adam Zero, David Lloyd-Jones, English Northern Philharmonia

It's a lovely piece. I should point out, however, that the opening of the Dance of Death in _Adam Zero_ (track 15) sounds suspiciously like the opening of Britten's Sinfonia da Requiem, which was written 6 years earlier. Not saying Bliss _copied_, of course, just that he was evidently "inspired"!


----------



## Malx

This morning:

Saint-Saens, Symphony No 3 - Chicago SO, Barenboim.

Shostakovich, Symphony No 4 - Moscow PO, Kondrashin.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Così fan tutte (live Salzburg 1974)
Gundula Janowitz, Brigitte Fassbaender, Peter Schreier, 
Hermann Prey, Rolando Panerai, Reri Grist, 
Karl Böhm & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Blancrocher

Brahms: Piano Music (lupu); Clarinet Quintet and Piano Quintet (Tokyo); Symphonies (Abbado)


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":









edit: The track after the "Magnificat" on this disc is Aaron Jay Kernis's "Musica Celestis". What an incredible piece of music. It makes me feel like I'm listening to some new version of Barber's "Adagio" which has been melded with Vaughn Williams's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis".

The disc concludes with two pieces by Ola Gjeilo: "Tundra" and "Song of the Universal"


----------



## Shosty

Alfred Schnittke - Complete Quartets
Quatuor Molinari

My first listen to Schnittke's quartets except the second. Just finished listening to the third quartet and was blown away!


----------



## flamencosketches

Shosty said:


> View attachment 134814
> 
> 
> Alfred Schnittke - Complete Quartets
> Quatuor Molinari
> 
> My first listen to Schnittke's quartets except the second. Just finished listening to the third quartet and was blown away!


The third is totally awesome. Love it.


----------



## Rogerx

Aeolian String Quartet performing

Haydn string Quartets

String Quartet in B minor, op.33 no.1
String Quartet in E flat major, op.33 no.2
String Quartet in C major, op.33 no.3
String Quartet in B flat major, op.33 no.4


----------



## millionrainbows

I just received this, and am starting in on disc 1 of 13. Very nice transfers, and her Mozart is extremely tasteful and good. I am thoroughly enjoying myself.
And to hear Pierre Boulez conduct The Domain Musicale with Loriod in the Mozart Concertos is a rare treat.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Orpheus by Stravinsky on the Esa-Pekka Salonen conducts Stravinsky album. I've wanted to dig into more Stravinsky for sometime, but often just forget...


----------



## Shosty

flamencosketches said:


> The third is totally awesome. Love it.


After listening to the second several times for the weekly quartet thread, I didn't expect any of his other quartets to come close to it, but the third is just wonderful, and I loved the fourth as well.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic

I don't always make it all the way through this symphony and I'm not sure whether I will this time either, but we'll see. Nonetheless I see it as one of Mahler's greatest symphonies. Really enjoying it so far. The Atlanta SO will be performing this next year as part of resigning music director Robert Spano's farewell to his tenure. I'm definitely planning on being there.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt - Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12

Lazar Berman


----------



## Vasks

*Goldmark - Overture: In Italy (Korodi/Hungaroton)
Bruch - Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. posth. (Ensemble Ulf Hoelscher/cpo)
Grieg - Two Nordic Melodies, Op. 63 (N. Jarvi/DG)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bachianas*

CD 5

Johann Christian Bach Sinfonia Concertante
Wilhelm Friedemann Bach Concerto for Flute
Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach Concerto for Fortepiano
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach Concerto for Harpsichord


----------



## Joe B

Konrad Ruhland leading Capella Antiqua München, Choralschola in chant:










This early digital recording does not suffer from anything. Great soundstage. It almost sounds like your listening to a multichannel SACD recording. I believe the phrase used to describe this record's imaging would be 'holographic'.
I sometimes find myself checking out the $800 Sony box set of Seon releases on Amazon. Just thinking outloud.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134819


*Richard Strauss*

Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life)
Interludes from Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow)

Jorja Fleezanis, solo violin
Minnesota Orchestra
Eiji Oue, conductor

1998


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
> 
> I don't always make it all the way through this symphony and I'm not sure whether I will this time either, but we'll see. Nonetheless I see it as one of Mahler's greatest symphonies. Really enjoying it so far. The Atlanta SO will be performing this next year as part of resigning music director Robert Spano's farewell to his tenure. I'm definitely planning on being there.


Wow, the third and fourth movements are beautiful. I love the "primordial" feeling of the music accompanying the Nietzsche setting.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Dvořák - String Quartet No. 12 "American

This opening movement is one of the most beautiful things I've ever heard in my life. I can't believe I'm just hearing this for the first time at the age of 50.


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

Explosante-Fixe...


----------



## Rogerx

Portraits: The Clarinet Album

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)

Rotterdam Philharmonic, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Beach, A: Berceuse, Op. 40 No. 2
Cimarosa: Clarinet Concerto in C minor
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Debussy: La fille aux cheveux de lin (from Préludes - Book 1: No. 8)
Debussy: Préludes - Book 1
Gershwin: Prelude No. 1
Gershwin: Preludes (3)
Spohr: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 26


----------



## Shosty

Ahmet Adnan Saygun - Symphony No. 4, Violin Concerto, Suite for Orchestra

Mirjam Tschopp (Violin), Ari Rasilainen (conductor), Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz

Another composer I found out about on one of the games here, and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## pmsummer

COMPLETE MUSIC FOR SOLO LUTE 
*John Dowland*
Jakob Lindberg - lute
_
Brilliant Classics_ via _BIS
_
4 CD set


----------



## Opera For Life

Ahh, Händel, like a warm bath of sound.. 
Except for the "Furie Terribili", that one almost physically frightens me, Inga Kalna has some set of pipes on her!

This is such a special opera in many ways, I also love how the "bad guys" are musically often more interesting than the "good guys", along with being morally much more blameless..

I like to think that Händel clearly understood the source text to be a piece of pro-crusade propaganda, and did his best to subtly undermine the credibility of the "heroes", as long as it didn't hinder the story, I mean, the end is just hilarious. :lol:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Reinecke: King Manfred, Op. 93

Franz Muller (violin)
Rhenish Philharmonic Orchestra
Alfred Walter
Recorded: September and October 1987
Recording Venue: Koblenz, Germany


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Jindrich Feld, Oldrich Flosman, Sylvie Bodorová: Czech Viola Concertos
Jitka Hosprová, Jan Kučera/Tomáš Brauner & Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Satie*

I really enjoyed the "Explosante-Fixe..."from Boulez,it was far more accessible than before and it revealed a lot of beauty.

CD 1

*Gnossiennes-Gymnopédies etc...*


----------



## Rogerx

Nuits

Véronique Gens (soprano), I Giardini

Berlioz: L'Île inconnue (from Les Nuits d'été)
Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, Op. 37
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Fauré: La Lune blanche luit dans les bois (No. 3 from La Bonne Chanson, Op. 61)
Hahn, R: La dernière valse
Lekeu: Nocturne
Liszt: La Lugubre Gondola for cello & piano, S134
Louiguy: La Vie en Rose
Massenet: Nuit d'Espagne
Messager: L'Amour masque: 'J'ai deux amants'
Ropartz: Ceux qui, parmi les morts d'amour (from Quatre poèmes)
Saint-Saëns: Désir de l'Orient
Tombelle: Orientale


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Satie*
> 
> I really enjoyed the "Explosante-Fixe..."from Boulez,it was far more accessible than before and it revealed a lot of beauty.
> 
> CD 1
> 
> *Gnossiennes-Gymnopédies etc...*


Glad you enjoyed the Boulez. Think I'll give it a listen later today.

Current listening:










*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.4 in G major. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## HenryPenfold

Shosty said:


> View attachment 134821
> 
> 
> Ahmet Adnan Saygun - Symphony No. 4, Violin Concerto, Suite for Orchestra
> 
> Mirjam Tschopp (Violin), Ari Rasilainen (conductor), Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
> 
> Another composer I found out about on one of the games here, and I'm loving it so far.


Saygun was tasked by Mustafa Kemal Ataturk in the 1930s to establish a Turkish European classical music-mythos as part of the modernisation of the newly liberated Turkish nation-state. Although Paul Hindemith was head-hunted to inaugurate the state conservatoire, it was *Bartok *who, informally joined Saygun in Turkey on the journey in ferreting-out the indigenous folk-tunes of Turkey. Hindemith turned out to be no administrative expert and the conservatoire under-delivered, but Saygun emerged, with Bartok's influence, as an au-fait artistic agent.

Do seek his string quartets out if you can. If like me, you adore the Bartok quartets, you can't lose here. More of the same? Ok, but exotic!


----------



## Joe B

John Alexander leading the Pacific Chorale, John Alexander Singers, and the Pacific Symphony in works by Frank Ticheli:


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hntk


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Carl Reinecke Symphony No.2 in C minor, op.134

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra
Howard Shelley


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruch: Double Concertos
Oliver Schnyder, Julia Kociuban, Ecesu Sertesen, Kyoungmin Park,
Howard Griffiths & ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

This afternoon three more recordings I hadn't played for a very long time.

Schubert, Symphony No 5 - Orchestra of the 18th Century, Frans Bruggen.
Dvorak, Symphony No 6 - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.
Sibelius, Symphony No 7 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Guest002

Something to frighten small children and horses with:









Schönberg, Gurre-Lieder, Markus Stenz and the Gürzenich-Orchester Köln. 
More umlauts than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Hiller, F: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 69

Michael Ponti (piano)
Luxembourg Radio Orchestra
Louis de Froment


----------



## Joe B

Disc 3 of 4 of this Lyrita release:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part six of six tonight. Symphony no.6 wasn't quite the last thing he wrote but how could I not end with it?

_Hamlet_ - overture-fantasia after Shakespeare op.67 (1888):










String Sextet [_Souvenir de Florence_] in D-minor op.70 (1890 - rev. 1891-92):



_The Nutcracker_ - ballet in two acts with overture op.71 (1892):










_Allegro brillante_ for piano and orchestra in E-flat [_a.k.a. Piano Concerto no.3_] op.posth.75 (1893):










Symphony no.6 in B-minor op.74 (1893):


----------



## Itullian

I'm a Blomstedt fan.


----------



## Knorf

Joseph Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20
Auryn Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> I'm a Blomstedt fan.


Paired with the Staatskapelle, it's hard not to be. :tiphat:


----------



## flamencosketches

^Indeed, I have that set. It's great. It's how I got to know the Schubert symphonies.


----------



## Shosty

HenryPenfold said:


> Saygun was tasked by Mustafa Kemal Ataturk in the 1930s to establish a Turkish European classical music-mythos as part of the modernisation of the newly liberated Turkish nation-state. Although Paul Hindemith was head-hunted to inaugurate the state conservatoire, it was *Bartok *who, informally joined Saygun in Turkey on the journey in ferreting-out the indigenous folk-tunes of Turkey. Hindemith turned out to be no administrative expert and the conservatoire under-delivered, but Saygun emerged, with Bartok's influence, as an au-fait artistic agent.
> 
> Do seek his string quartets out if you can. If like me, you adore the Bartok quartets, you can't lose here. More of the same? Ok, but exotic!


I think I heard a bit of bartok's influence in the fourth symphony as well, but I may be wrong. I'll certainly look for the quartets and the rest of the symphonies. Thanks for the info and the suggestion. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

In the cover picture, he looks like the cat that ate the canary. Nevertheless, he is great at Brahms.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schoenberg: Pelleas and Melisande
Christian Thielemann & Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin


----------



## Knorf

DaddyGeorge said:


> Schoenberg: Pelleas and Melisande
> Christian Thielemann & Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin


What are your thoughts? At some point, I decided Thielemann's approach in general was not to my taste. This was in Schumann and Beethoven. At times, I idly wonder whether I should give him another go, especially in repertoire like this.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> What are your thoughts? At some point, I decided Thielemann's approach in general was not to my taste. This was in Schumann and Beethoven. At times, I idly wonder whether I should give him another go, especially in repertoire like this.


I have the same question.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Josef Gabriel Rheinberger Piano Concerto in A flat Major, Op.94

Nürnberg Symphony Orchestra 
Zsolt Deáky, conductor


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jacck

*Enescu Symphony No 3 in C Major, Op 21*
Romanian National Radio Orchestra and Choir
Horia Andreescu, conductor

*Ernest Bloch - Symphony in C-sharp minor*
Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra
Stephen Gunzenhauser, conductor

I listened to both symphonies ca 3 times. Both are pretty complex works that I did not get on first listening. Bloch is a very contrapunctual composer, the last movement sounds like some fugue from Bach, the second movement is really beautiful. Overall it is a symphony similar to Mahler and Strauss. I actually heard this symphony in 2 recordnings, the Gunznehauser and also Atlas. I did not know one could record one symphony so differently that it almost sounds like a different work. Both recordings were not really that great, but I prefer the Gunzenhauser. Enescu is also a great a complex symphony. The movement with the chorus is really beautiful.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Knorf said:


> What are your thoughts? At some point, I decided Thielemann's approach in general was not to my taste. This was in Schumann and Beethoven. At times, I idly wonder whether I should give him another go, especially in repertoire like this.


I've only heard this piece a few times so far, so I'm not a connoisseur on this work. I heard the recordings of Sinopoli and Karajan and I think (surprisingly for me) Karajan's overall concept is the best. I like brilliant sound. From this view the dynamics and colors of the orchestra stand out better on Thielemann's recording, but sometimes he maybe tries to be too elaborate and spectacular. But still worth listening.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schoenberg: Pelleas and Melisande
Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Crippled Symmetry. California EAR Unit

If I can listen to all of Mahler 3 in one sitting, I can listen to all of Crippled Symmetry. At "only" 87 minutes, it should be a piece of cake. I'm roughly 1/6 of the way there. 

For the record, I have heard it all the way through once before and I found it totally fascinating. The music never lost my attention for a second. There is something essentially dark about this work, I think. Somehow I find it less abstract than Why Patterns?, for the same ensemble of vibraphone/glockenspiel, piano, & flute. Moreover there are moments of sublime beauty that seem to come from nowhere, and all of a sudden you're right in the middle of it, with nothing but the ceaseless expansiveness of the sounds all around. This sounds so, so much _bigger_ than a chamber work for three instruments. This must be one of Feldman's greatest masterworks. Highly recommended to anyone with an open mind and a lot of patience... maybe start with one of his shorter works first.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hntt










> Presented by Fiona Talkington
> 
> For the great nonagenarian conductor Herbert Blomstedt, conducting "is a good profession to grow old in, because it's always a challenge, and you need challenges when you get older." And in this concert, he continues his longstanding collaboration with the magnificent Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra in a programme full of challenges. With Mozart, as Blomstedt says, "you have to articulate very precisely and can't rely on power and impact."
> 
> 7.30: Mozart: Symphony No. 39 in E flat, K. 543
> 
> 8.00: Interval: Mozart: Piano Sonata in D major, K576
> Mitsuko Uchida, piano
> 
> 8.20: Mozart: Mass in C minor, K. 427
> 
> Christina Landshamer, soprano
> Tara Erraught, soprano
> Robin Tritschler, tenor
> Jóhann Kristinsson, baritone
> Bavarian Radio Chorus
> Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Herbert Blomstedt, conductor
> 
> (Concert given in the Gasteig, Munich on 20th December 2019.)
> 
> Brahms: Horn Trio Op 40
> Sarah Willis, horn
> Kotowa Machida, violin
> Cordelia Hoefer, piano


----------



## Itullian

Love this set


----------



## Joachim Raff

César Franck, Hulda, Ballet allégorique, FWV 49


----------



## Knorf

Krzysztof Penderecki: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antonio Wit


----------



## Duncan

*Amor fatale

Rossini Arias
*
*Marina Rebeka (soprano)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Marco Armiliato*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k-hrUPzfjNJLIrL4ejNk_tjtbh1yMaycs

*Works*

Rossini: Armida
Rossini: Armida: D'amor al dolce impero
Rossini: Assisa a' piè d'un salice (from Otello)
Rossini: Bel raggio lusinghier (from Semiramide)
Rossini: Giusto Cielo, in tal periglio (from Maometto II)
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Ils s'éloignent enfin (from Guillaume Tell)
Rossini: La donna del lago
Rossini: Maometto Secondo
Rossini: Moïse et Pharaon
Rossini: Otello
Rossini: Pour notre amour...Sur la rive étrangère (from Guillaume Tell)
Rossini: Quella morte che s'avanza...Madre, a te che sull'empiro (from Maometto II)
Rossini: Quelle horrible destinée!...Grand Dieu! j'implore ta clémence - je l'aimais!...je fuis sa présence (from Moïse et Pharaon ou le Passage de la mer Rouge)
Rossini: Semiramide

_"There's certainly some mightily impressive singing here as she rattles her way through some of the trickiest arias of the bel canto repertoire, and does so with a voice that's arguably pushing more towards lirico-spinto territory. It's a big, glossy sound, with an evenly produced- and somewhat uniformly applied - lusciousness of timbre…by any standards an impressive Rossinian calling-card from a formidable singer."_
- Gramophone


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Kara Karayev: 24 Preludes
Elnara Ismailova


----------



## Duncan

*I Vespri Verdiani*

*Olga Mykytenko (soprano), Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits*

*Link to complete album - 
*
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nEyWABVJKYN_Bz50mugbdttSq4zi0vhIA

"The Ukrainian soprano Olga Mykytenko has won numer ous international awards, including the Grand Prix at the Maria Callas International Singing Contest in Athens. Her extraordinary musicality, solid vocal technique, easy coloraturas, and strong expression allow her to sing major roles, from Iolanta, Mimì, and Nedda to Gilda, Violetta, and Lucia.

Engaged for many years as a soloist at the National Opera of Ukraine in Kiev, where she made her debut, Olga has performed in opera houses and concert halls around the world. For this her debut album for Chandos, she brings her interpretations of many of Verdis greatest soprano roles from the stage into the studio. Her programme also spans the majority of Verdis operatic output, from Ernani (Elvira) via Macbeth (Lady Macbeth) through to I vespri siciliani (Elena) and of course taking in Violetta (La traviata), among many others, along the way. Accompanied by her compatriot Kirill Karabits and the thrillingly sympathetic Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, this recital is a vocal and musical tour de force."

_"She's a serious artist, clearly, and a veteran of several major opera stages, and she obviously cares deeply about her craft. It doesn't take long to build an idea of where her strengths are: mainly in a sturdy, often beautiful upper middle range. It's a voice that lacks polish and richness on its surface, though, and a firm, steely core at its centre; there's that hint of vinegar familiar from traditional spintos but without the attendant power."_
- Gramophone

Works

Verdi: È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui (from La traviata)
Verdi: Ne' tornei! V'apparve (from Il Trovatore)
Verdi: Surta è la notte...Ernani! Ernani, involami (from Ernani)
Verdi: Tu del mio Carlo (from I masnadieri)
Verdi: Una macchia è qui tutt'ora (from Macbeth)


----------



## Iota

HenryPenfold said:


> Saygun was tasked by Mustafa Kemal Ataturk in the 1930s to establish a Turkish European classical music-mythos as part of the modernisation of the newly liberated Turkish nation-state. Although Paul Hindemith was head-hunted to inaugurate the state conservatoire, it was *Bartok *who, informally joined Saygun in Turkey on the journey in ferreting-out the indigenous folk-tunes of Turkey. Hindemith turned out to be no administrative expert and the conservatoire under-delivered, but Saygun emerged, with Bartok's influence, as an au-fait artistic agent.
> 
> Do seek his string quartets out if you can. If like me, you adore the Bartok quartets, you can't lose here. More of the same? Ok, but exotic!


Thanks for the tip, I just listened to the string quartet no.2 (Danel) and there's some terrific stuff in there! I'd heard the first two symphonies before which I liked, but I found this far more adventurous and interesting.


----------



## Malx

This months BBC music magazines cover disc is a recording of Bruckner's Symphony No 8 with the BBC Scottish SO conducted by Donald Runnicles, a very decent performance bearing in mind the BBC SSO, with all due respect to one of my local bands, aren't a top rank orchestra. 
Whilst listening to the disc and reading the notes I checked the recording date and bless me I was at the very concert concerned - its nice to have a record of that experience which now goes to near the top of my preferred recordings for very obvious personal reasons


----------



## Itullian

#4
Solti is a very good Brahmsian.


----------



## flamencosketches

I finished Crippled Symmetry. It seriously flew by.

Just started:










*Pierre Boulez*: ...explosante-fixe... Sophie Cherrier & Emmanuelle Ophèle (flutes), Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain

So far, so good. A radically different sound world from the Feldman that I just immersed myself in for so long, but there is some overlap, namely the flute-heavy sound pallet.


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> *Pierre Boulez*: ...explosante-fixe... Sophie Cherrier & Emmanuelle Ophèle (flutes), Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain


Probably Boulez's most uninhibitedly gorgeous composition.


----------



## Dimace

What could I have written here? *A real pearl for my Master fans.* Beautiful music from the first second of this marvellous recording.


----------



## Malx

Vagn Holmboe, Symphony No 9 - Aarhus SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.


----------



## Blancrocher

Penderecki: Works for Cellos and Orchestra (Wit); Brahms: Cello Sonatas (Mork)


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn: Cello Concertos - Harrell, Marriner


----------



## Blancrocher

Knorf said:


> Krzysztof Penderecki: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5
> National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antonio Wit


Interesting to see this, Knorf; I plan a first listen to the album in the near future--you might drop a few lines about it in the "Contemporary Music" Group if you're inclined; I just started a Penderecki thread there.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Elgar: Symphony #1
Daniel Barenboim & Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn, Myslivecek - Cello Concertos - Wendy Warner


----------



## Itullian

Time for some............


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in F major op.18, no.1
String Quartet in G major op.18, no.2
String Quartet in D major,op.18 no.3









Amadeus Quartet*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Secret" video posted by David Starobin on youtube today. A very nice piece I haven't heard before that has been discussed on his facebook. "Siciliano" by Matiegka.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

It was a beautiful afternoon so I took the top of my Jeep and went for a drive in the country while listening to Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony. Not a bad afternoon.


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven / Liszt: The Symphonies, Nos. 1-9 (symph --> piano-only transcriptions)
Box Set / Katsaris (Artist), Beethoven (Composer), Liszt (Composer)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*

Nicely done with good sound, and it's on sale at jpc.de. I'd probably jump on this, but I already have more Beethoven cycles than I should have.


----------



## 13hm13

Tomášek - Requiem in C minor - Bohumil Kulinsky


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian

Symphony #2


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Probably Boulez's most uninhibitedly gorgeous composition.


Maybe so, and I really enjoyed it. But I think I'm still rocking with Pli Selon Pli for that title.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Liszt*: Hungarian Rhapsody No.12 in C-sharp minor, Liebesträume No.3, etc. Jorge Bolet

Recent Bolet talk in another thread has prompted me to break out the one CD of his that I have. Damn fine playing, crystal clear. He makes Liszt sound easy.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Strauss - An Alpine Symphony*
Rudolf Kempe/Staatskapelle Dresden

Lots of talk about Strauss on here lately, so the last couple days I've been revisiting his music for the first time in a while and realizing that he's a much better composer than I somehow always seem to think he is - in fact he's probably in my top 20. Anyway, this work is always a blast to hear. Kempe and the Dresdeners turn in a jaw-dropping performance full of power, lyricism, glory, and opulence. Karajan and Reiner have given us several splendid accounts of Strauss's works, but I feel like he they are all too often too polished and professional for their own sake and seem to wallow in virtuosity alone. Kempe gives us the luscious orchestral sounds but seems a bit warmer, and builds the score into a more convincing overall structure. In other words, he really gives us the epic, poetic narrative that Strauss had in mind.


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> Maybe so, and I really enjoyed it. But I think I'm still rocking with Pli Selon Pli for that title.


Well, that's a good point. _Pli selon pli_ is just incredibly beautiful. Which is your favorite recording of it? (Of the three authorized releases on Columbia/Sony, Erato, and Deutsche Grammophon?)


----------



## 13hm13

Wagner: Without Words
Cleveland Orchestra-- George Szell


----------



## Knorf

From the big box of Skrowaczewski awesomeness, a deeply moving and heartfelt Brahms 3.


----------



## Knorf

Blancrocher said:


> Interesting to see this, Knorf; I plan a first listen to the album in the near future--you might drop a few lines about it in the "Contemporary Music" Group if you're inclined; I just started a Penderecki thread there.


I only just started exploring Penderecki's symphonic oeuvre, in part prompted by his recent passing, but it had been on my mind to get a grip on this repertoire. Like most fans of 20th c. music, I was familiar with his avant garde music, but little from past the 1970s.

Anyway, it might take me some time before I'm comfortable sharing my thoughts. Thanks for the suggestion, though! I've been meaning to hop into that thread.


----------



## Itullian

Knorf said:


> From the big box of Skrowaczewski awesomeness, a deeply moving and heartfelt Brahms 3.


My set is in the mail.


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Well, that's a good point. _Pli selon pli_ is just incredibly beautiful. Which is your favorite recording of it? (Of the three authorized releases on Columbia/Sony, Erato, and Deutsche Grammophon?)


I think I would have to go with the Columbia/Sony original with the BBC SO & Halina Lukomska, in part because I love her voice, and also because I think there is more of an edge to it than the DG remake, which is more clinical, polished, and even more outwardly beautiful, but perhaps there is slightly less depth of feeling to it. Don't get me wrong it's also quite good, and I must revisit it soon. I just think the Sony edges it out. I haven't heard the Erato. I agree that it is an incredibly beautiful, multifaceted work. A towering masterpiece if Boulez ever wrote one. It was instrumental (along with the equally great Répons) in converting me to the Boulez hive.

Current listening:










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.8 in F major, op.93. John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionaire et Romantique.

Sounds really good to me. I would say it actually blows the Norrington/LCP recording that I also have out of the water. Just doing a "trial run" on the Gardiner cycle, so far so good.


----------



## Itullian

The last 2 quartets.
Exceptional sound.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Bernard Haitink & London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Dowland: Come again, sweet love
Campion: Never love unless you can
Campion: Oft have I sighed
Campion: If thou longst so much to learn
Fain would I wed* 
with Robert Spencer (lute)

*Purcell: Sleep, Adam, sleep
Purcell: Lord, what is man?
Monro: My lovely Cecilia
Boyce: Tell me, lovely shepherd*
with Martin Isepp (harpsichord), Ambrose Gauntlett (viola da gamba)

*Arne: Where the bee sucks*
with Martin Isepp (harpischord), Ambrose Gauntlett (viola da gamba), Douglas Whittaker (flute)

*Henry Lawes: A dialogue on a kiss
William Lawes: A dialogue between Charon and Philomel
William Lawes: A dialogue between Daphne and Stephen
Handel: Gia nel Tartael regni
Handel: Quando in calma rida il mare*
with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Kenneth Heath (cello), George Malcolm (harpsichord)

*Purcell: Come ye sons of art away - Sound the trumpet
Purcell: Pausanius - My dearest, my fairest
Purcell: The Maid's Last Prayer - No, resistance is but vain
Purcell: King Arthur: Shepherd, leave decoying
Mendelssohn: Abschied der Zugvögel
Mendelssohn: Wie kann ich froh und lustig sein
Mendelssohn: Herbstlied
Mendelssohn-Hensel: Suleika und Hatem
Cornelius: Heimatsgedanken
Cornelius: Verratene Liebe
Cornelius: Ich und du
Cornelius: Der beste Liebesbrief*
with Dietrich Fischier-Dieskau (baritone), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

The second disc of this exhaustive surevy of Janet Baker's EMI recordings covers early English song and excerpts from a couple of live duet recitals with Fischer-Dieskau, recorded in the Royal Festival Hall in 1970 and the Queen Elizabeth Hall in 1969. Baker brings a personal touch to all she sings and she and Fischer-Dieskau collaborate wonderfully well in duet.


----------



## senza sordino

Carl Nielsen Part Two

Symphonies #5 and 6, Hymnus Amoris, Sleep and Wind Quintet (2 disks) (Sorry this is the best image quality I could find. From the same set as symphonies 1-4 with Blomstedt and the Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra and Radio Chorus)









Aladdin Suite, Cupid and the Poet, Saga Dream, Helios Overture, Maskarade, Pan and Syrinx, a wonderful disk.









String Quartets 2 & 3 and the String Quintet (from Spotify), very nice


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134868


*Richard Strauss*

Orchestral Songs
Four Last Songs

Soile Isokoski, soprano
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Marek Janowski, conductor

2002


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Sounds really good to me. I would say it actually blows the Norrington/LCP recording that I also have out of the water. Just doing a "trial run" on the Gardiner cycle, so far so good.


The Norrington cycle is good if you're looking for a few extra coasters or doorstops.


----------



## Guest

Wonderfully played and recording, including frequent sniffs!


----------



## Joe B

Lisa Batiashvili performing with Esa-Pekka Salonen and Symphonieorchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks:


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> The Norrington cycle is good if you're looking for a few extra coasters or doorstops.


I could use some, er, "extra coasters or doorstops." If you have some Norrington Beethoven "coasters," please send them my way.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Scriabin: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 - 3
Roberto Szidon


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134873


*Franz Schubert*

Herbst
Schwanengesang Nos. 1-13
Die Taubenpost
Sehnsucht
Am Fenster
Bei Dir allein
Der Wanderer an den Mond
Das Zügenglöcklein
Im Freien

Christoph Prégardien, tenor
Andreas Staier, fortepiano

2008


----------



## 13hm13

Osip Kozlovsky - Requiem for Soloists, Choir and Orchestra
Artistic Director Andrei Kozhevnikov
State Symphony Orchestra of the Ministry of Culture of the USSR
Conductor Vladimir Yesipov
MEL CD 10 01744
Record date : 1988


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## 13hm13

A very, very good recording (unsurprising given the RR treatment)

Skrowaczewski: Concerto Nicolò & Concerto for Orchestra
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski | Minnesota Orchestra

Release Year: 2004


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mozart Clarinet Concerto - Thea King. Going through the recommended pieces has been a good ride so far.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique and other works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray

Le carnaval romain Overture, Op. 9
Le Corsaire Overture, Op. 21
Marche troyenne (from Les Troyens)
Rákóczi March (from La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24)


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras disc 1

Jean Louis Steuerman (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (OSESP), Roberto Minczuk

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 2 for orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 3 for piano and orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 for piano or orchestra


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Something to frighten small children and horses with:
> 
> View attachment 134833


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Works for Piano & Orchestra

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański

Gramophone Magazine May 2017

Time and time again [Lisiecki's] bouyant rhythms, spontaneity and crisp articulation married to a touching introspection leaves some distinguished competition trailing

Sunday Times 26th March 2017

The youthful Polish-Canadian pianist dispatches their fiendish demands with easy virtuosity and no little wit, while Urbanski brings an authentic Polish flavour to the Elbphilharmonie's playing.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 4

Lars Vogt (piano)

Northern Sinfonia
Recorded: 15-17 March 2017
Recording Venue: Sage Gateshead Concert Hall, United Kingdom


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> I think I would have to go with the Columbia/Sony original with the BBC SO & Halina Lukomska, in part because I love her voice, and also because I think there is more of an edge to it than the DG remake, which is more clinical, polished, and even more outwardly beautiful, but perhaps there is slightly less depth of feeling to it. Don't get me wrong it's also quite good, and I must revisit it soon. I just think the Sony edges it out. I haven't heard the Erato. I agree that it is an incredibly beautiful, multifaceted work. A towering masterpiece if Boulez ever wrote one. It was instrumental (along with the equally great Répons) in converting me to the Boulez hive.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.8 in F major, op.93. John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionaire et Romantique.
> 
> Sounds really good to me. I would say it actually blows the Norrington/LCP recording that I also have out of the water.....


That doesn't take much! Lol. Starting with a bit of Korngold today.


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Le tribut de Zamora

Judith van Wanroij (Xaima), Jennifer Holloway (Hermosa), Edgaras Montvidas (Manoel), Tassis Christoyannis (Ben-Said), Boris Pinkhasovich (Handjar), Juliette Mars (Iglésia)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Hervé Niquet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> The Norrington cycle is good if you're looking for a few extra coasters or doorstops.


Ha ha. I do actually enjoy Norrington's cycle in parts despite its obvious idiosyncrasies, but I can see where you are coming from. I've never had sufficient fortitude to listen to his Mahler, though.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Le Nozze Di Figaro
Lucio Gallo, Sylvia McNair, Cheryl Studer, Boje Skovhus, Cecilia Bartoli, 
Claudio Abbado & Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beginning a series of sessions not devoted to any particular composer for a change - in fact, my listening over the next two or three days will simply be as a result of rooting through the shelves for discs I haven't played for what seems a long, long time. I have a feeling that with one or two of them I will be reminded as to why that is... One thing is guaranteed, though - there's going to be some real variety seeing I'm selecting alphabetically.

_Dryade_ - 'musical tableau' for orchestra (1924):
_Feuille d'images_ [_Picture Sheet_] - 'five childish pieces' for orchestra (1932):
_Offrande_ [_Offering_] for orchestra (1947):
_Le Tombeau de Chateaubriand_ - symphonic poem for orchestra (1948):
Six symphonic images from the ballet _Cinéma_ for orchestra (1956):










_Whirled Series_ for alto saxophone and piano (1987):
_Homily_ for snare drum (1987):
_Beaten Paths_ for marimba (1988):
_Play it Again, Sam_ for viola (1989):
_Soli e Duettini_ for flute and guitar (1989):
_None But the Lonely Flute_ for flute (1991):
_Melismata_ for violin (1992):
_Around the Horn_ for horn (1993):










David Bedford: _Two Poems for Chorus on Words of Kenneth Patchen_ (1966):

Cornelius Cardew: Paragraphs two and seven from _The Great Learning_ for drummers and singers [Texts: Confucius] (1969):










_Chants d'Auvergne_ - 30 songs for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Occitanian folk sources] (1924-55):


----------



## Shosty

Dmitri Shostakovich - 24 Preludes Op. 34
Charles-Valentin Alkan - 25 Preludes Op. 31

Olli Mustonen

edit: Came for the DSCH, was blown away by the Alkan. I wasn't familiar with his works. These preludes are brilliant.


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> That doesn't take much! Lol. Starting with a bit of Korngold today.
> 
> View attachment 134884


:lol: It's my only real reference point for HIP Beethoven. I normally go for the old guys.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Harold en Italie & Les Nuits d'été

Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Stéphane Degout (baritone)

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Tod und Verklärung, op.24. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

I love this piece. Damn fine, very mature music from Strauss, the Wunderkind, though I have heard people say this is not the kind of music they want to hear while dying and transitioning to the next life, and I can't say I blame them. Still, not a bad attempt by a mortal (& young) man trying to express the inexpressible. Karajan & the '70s BPO sound about as good as I've ever heard them. Highly detailed sound.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 3 - Bach

*Ich habe genug* with Colin Tilney (organ)
*Gott soll alleinmein Herze haben* with Simon Preston (organ)
Bath Festival Orchestra - Yehudi Menuhin

*Mund und Herze steht dir offen
Gott ist under Sonn' und Schild*
Rudolfo Ewerhart (organ), Hans Plumacher (cello), Emil Morneweg (doube bass), Rudolf Seith (bassoon)
Consortium Musicum - Wolfgang Gönnenwein

*Schäme dich, o Seele, nicht*
Janet Craxton (oboe), Ian Hare (organ), Kenneth Heath (cello), Johne Grey (double-bass)
Academy of St-Martin-in-the-Fields - Neville Marriner

*Komm, du süße Todesstünde* with Jeanne and Marguerite Dolmetsch (recorders)
*Magnifciat in D - Et exultavit
Lobe, Zion, deiner Gott
St John Passion - Es ist vollbracht* with Jane Ryan (viola da ganba)
Nicholas Kraemer (organ), Kenneth Heath (cello), John Grey (double-bass), Martin Gatt (bassoon)
Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields - Neville Marriner

Recordings from 1966, 1967, 1970 and 1975, taken from various Bach works that Baker was soloist on.

There are twenty discs in this set, which covers only the recordings she made for EMI and Virgin. The range of repertoire is wide, from Dowland to Schoenberg, the quality outstandingly high. She also recorded for Decca, Philips and, towards the end of her career, Hyperion, Erato and Collins Classics. She must be one of the most recorded singers in history. Did she ever make a bad record? I really don't think so. What a magnificent achievement to look back on.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vladimir Feltsman: Haydn Piano Sonatas; A Tribute to Scriabin
Tokyo String Quartet: Beethoven's Late Quartets


----------



## Malx

CD 5 of the Alain Planes Debussy box.


----------



## Malx

Vagn Holmboe, Symphony No 11 - Aarhus SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

Not as bad a recording as some give it credit for, I think. The second & fourth movements especially are something special.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

J. S. Bach: Cello Suites
Arnau Tomàs


----------



## Rogerx

Aeolian String Quartet performing: Haydn

String Quartet in C major, op.54 no.2
String Quartet in E major, op.54 no.3
String Quartet in A major, op.55 no.1


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Pianoconcertos 13 & 15 ( live recording )

NDR Sinfonieorchester
Cord Garben


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mozart Piano Concerto #20: Serkin/Szell.


----------



## Rogerx

*Lynn Harrell (January 30, 1944 - April 27, 2020)*



Dvorak: Cello Concerto

Lynn Harrell (cello)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.29 & 41

Serenade in G major "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik"

Berliner Philharmonoker


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Brahms: Double Concerto. Tianwa Yang, Gabriel Schwabe, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Antoni Wit. A favourite recording of this , a work that needs the right chemistry between performers to be successful.










Alwyn: String Quartets 1-3. Maggini Quartet. The Maggini plays beautifully as always.










Brahms: Symphonies 3, 4. Variations on a Theme by Haydn. Barenboim, Chicago. The 3rd is terrific the third movement especially. The 4th is also fine but marred by a slightly uneven first movement.










Nielsen: Symphony No. 6. Colin Davis/LSO. Excellent performance of this quirky (for me) work.










Charpentier: Orphée aux enfers. A Nocte Temporis, Reinoud Van Mechelen, Deborah Cachet, Philippe Froeliger, Lionel Meunier. Two shorter works featuring Orpheus in the underworld. Van Mechelen is terrific, very emotive and is ably supported by the rest of the cast. Love the viols and the rest of the period ensemble. Highly recommended.


----------



## millionrainbows

Yvonne Loriod, the Complete Vega recordings. I skipped ahead to disc 6, the meat of the matter, for Webern, Boulez 2, Barraque and Berg.

Her Webern variations are extremely sensitive and precise, if not as rhapsodic as I might have imagined. Still such precision and nuance is sheer joy.
The Barraque Sonata, appearing here for the first time on CD (although in mono), is very sensitive and seems to convey a woman's wise intuitive understanding of the pathos of the work. The isolated high notes seem exposed, anguished, and seem to convey whatever "emotional" content I think is there. It works for me.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hnl5


----------



## Rogerx

Franck & Shostakovich - Violin Sonatas

Sergey Khachatryan (violin) & Lusine Khachatryan (piano)

The Khachatryans, brother and sister, make a formidable team. The recording is exceptional, too: finely balanced and with a wide dynamic range. The sound is so beautiful that one wondered, at... - Gramophone Classical Music Guide


----------



## millionrainbows

Flamme said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hnl5


Wow, she's cute! Monteverdi is considered the first opera composer, right? I like this piece; it bounces along rhythmically, and has more movement and propulsion than what I normally associate with opera. Maybe Monteverdi is a way in for those of us yet unconvinced by opera as we now know it. Any suggestions?


----------



## mahlernerd

Complete symphony cycles of Mahler, Beethoven, Bruckner, Sibelius, and Shostakovich for quarantine.


----------



## Rogerx

mahlernerd said:


> Complete symphony cycles of Mahler, Beethoven, Bruckner, Sibelius, and Shostakovich for quarantine.


Any special conductors / orchestras?


----------



## Bourdon

*Ēriks Ešenvalds*

Just arrived....


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Ēriks Ešenvalds*
> 
> Just arrived....


That is at least no 5 of us all


----------



## Joachim Raff

Healey Willan, Piano Concerto in C minor, Op. 76 (1944)

Arthur Ozolins, piano
Toronto Symphony Orchestra
Mario Bernardi, conductor

A super piano concerto done in the Rachmaninov idiom with a bit of Elgar thrown in.


----------



## Joe B

Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo) and Ralf Gothoni (piano) performing songs by Hugo Wolf and Gustav Mahler:


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> That is at least no 4 of us all


 Beautiful singing for sure,In paradisum deducant Angeli,but not this instant hopefully


----------



## Vasks

*Arthur Sullivan - Overture to "HMS Pinafore" (Faris/Nimbus)
Alan Richardson - On Heather Hill (Posner & Garvelmann/Olympia)
Patrick Hadley - One Morning in Spring (Boult/Lyrita)
Francis Tovey - Piano Concerto (Osborne/Hyperion)*


----------



## Guest002

Alessandro Striggio, Mass for 40 voices. Inspired Tallis, by all accounts. Glorious Renaissance choral music!


----------



## Rogerx

Jadassohn & Draeseke : Piano concertos

Markus Becker (piano)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Michael Sanderling

BBC Music Magazine June 2009

…an enjoyable disc for those who would explore the unfrequented byways of Romanticism.

Gramophone Magazine May 2009

Hyperion's A-team for concertos (Andrew Keener and Simon Eadon) is on top form, while the Berlin orchestra and Michael Sanderling provide crisp support for the sparkling and industrious Markus Becker who leaves the impression not only of having an affection for the three works but also that he has been playing them all his life.

The Observer 1st March 2009

These pieces, which burst with less than memorable tunes and lashings of showy arpeggios, are played with admirable swagger by Markus Becker and are a welcome addition to Hyperion's exhaustive study of the romantic piano concerto


----------



## Joachim Raff

Ilmari Hannikainen Piano Concerto in B flat minor (1917) 

Arto Satukangas, piano
Helsinki Radio Symphony Orchestra
Petri Sakari, conductor

No commercial recording of this beautiful Rachmaninoff style PC which is an absolute travesty


----------



## Bourdon

*Lennox Berkeley*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Checking out Dvorak: Complete Symphonies by Suitner. I'm working my way through from the start.









Sorry for the lack of accent marks I'm on my mobile.


----------



## Duncan

*Dame Janet Baker

Philips & Decca Recordings 1961-1979*

*Link to complete series of recordings - (83 selections - Running time: 6 hours and 14 minutes)
*
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lI5fCEAqQDJKdFz8H8-ib_Uy_y3xgTrx0

*Works*

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV170 'Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust'
Beethoven: Ah! Perfido, Op. 65
Berlioz: Cléopâtre - Scène lyrique, H36
Berlioz: Herminie - Scène lyrique, H29
Bononcini, G B: Deh più a me non v'ascondete
Britten: Phaedra, Op. 93
Caccini, G: Amarilli mia bella
Caldara: Come raggio di sol
Caldara: Selve amiche
Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, Op. 37
Delage: Quatre Poèmes hindous
Durante, F: Danza fanciulla gentile
Giordani, G: Caro mio ben
Haydn: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2
Haydn: Berenice, che fai? (Scena di Berenice), Hob XXIVa:10
Lotti: Pur dicesti, o bocca bella
Paisiello: Nel cor più non mi sento
Pergolesi: Ogni pena più spietata
Piccinni: O notte o dea del mistero
Ravel: Trois chansons madécasses
Ravel: Trois poemes de Stephane Mallarmé
Scarlatti, A: L'honesta negli amori
Scarlatti, A: Sento nel core certo dolore
Scarlatti, A: Spesso vibra per suo gioco
Schubert: Ständchen 'Zögernd leise', D920/921
Stradella: Ragion sempre addita


----------



## Duncan

*Janet Baker: The Beloved Mezzo*

*Link to complete series of recordings - (83 selections - Running time: 6 hours and 21 minutes) -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k1xBg8TlJpCEfFXguAJU87vsOnFOHcrZo

*Works*

Arne: Where the Bee Sucks
Bach, J S: Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Bach, J S: Es ist vollbracht (from St John Passion, BWV245)
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
Berlioz: Villanelle (from Les nuits d'été, Op. 7)
Boyce: Tell, me lovely shepherd
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
Campion: Faine would I wed
Campion: If thou longst so much to learn
Campion: Never love unless you can
Campion: Oft have I sigh'd for him that hears me not
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op. 19
Dowland: Come again, sweet love doth now invite
Elgar: Sea Pictures, Op. 37
Elgar: Softly and gently, dearly-ransomed soul 'Angel's Farewell' (from The Dream of Gerontius)
Liszt: Die Lorelei
Liszt: Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh (Wandrers Nachtlied II), S.306
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Urlicht (from Symphony No. 2)
Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op. 34 No. 2
Mendelssohn: Nachtlied, Op. 71 No. 6
Mendelssohn: Neue Liebe, Op. 19a No. 4
Munro, G: My lovely Celia
Purcell: Lord, what is man?, Z192
Purcell: Sleep, Adam, and take thy rest, Z195
Ravel: Shéhérazade
Schubert: An die Musik D547
Schubert: An Sylvia, D891
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, Op. 42
Strauss, R: Das Rosenband, Op. 36 No. 1
Strauss, R: Liebeshymnus, Op. 32 No. 3
Strauss, R: Muttertändelei, Op. 43 No. 2
Strauss, R: Ruhe, meine Seele!, Op. 27 No. 1
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rogerx said:


> Franck & Shostakovich - Violin Sonatas
> 
> Sergey Khachatryan (violin) & Lusine Khachatryan (piano)
> 
> The Khachatryans, brother and sister, make a formidable team. The recording is exceptional, too: finely balanced and with a wide dynamic range. The sound is so beautiful that one wondered, at... - Gramophone Classical Music Guide


Khachatryan frère seems to have despairingly set alight to the music in this photo. Surely it can't have been that bad? :lol:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Duncan said:


> View attachment 134903
> 
> 
> *Dame Janet Baker
> 
> Philips & Decca Recordings 1961-1979*
> 
> *Link to complete series of recordings - (83 selections - Running time: 6 hours and 14 minutes)
> *
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lI5fCEAqQDJKdFz8H8-ib_Uy_y3xgTrx0
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Bach, J S: Cantata BWV170 'Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust'
> Beethoven: Ah! Perfido, Op. 65
> Berlioz: Cléopâtre - Scène lyrique, H36
> Berlioz: Herminie - Scène lyrique, H29
> Bononcini, G B: Deh più a me non v'ascondete
> Britten: Phaedra, Op. 93
> Caccini, G: Amarilli mia bella
> Caldara: Come raggio di sol
> Caldara: Selve amiche
> Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, Op. 37
> Delage: Quatre Poèmes hindous
> Durante, F: Danza fanciulla gentile
> Giordani, G: Caro mio ben
> Haydn: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2
> Haydn: Berenice, che fai? (Scena di Berenice), Hob XXIVa:10
> Lotti: Pur dicesti, o bocca bella
> Paisiello: Nel cor più non mi sento
> Pergolesi: Ogni pena più spietata
> Piccinni: O notte o dea del mistero
> Ravel: Trois chansons madécasses
> Ravel: Trois poemes de Stephane Mallarmé
> Scarlatti, A: L'honesta negli amori
> Scarlatti, A: Sento nel core certo dolore
> Scarlatti, A: Spesso vibra per suo gioco
> Schubert: Ständchen 'Zögernd leise', D920/921
> Stradella: Ragion sempre addita


Another wonderful Baker set. I reviewed it on my blog a while back. https://tsaraslondon.wordpress.com/2019/03/23/dame-janet-baker-philips-decca-recordings-1961-1979/


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Duncan said:


> View attachment 134904
> 
> 
> *Janet Baker: The Beloved Mezzo*
> 
> *Link to complete series of recordings - (83 selections - Running time: 6 hours and 21 minutes) -*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k1xBg8TlJpCEfFXguAJU87vsOnFOHcrZo
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Arne: Where the Bee Sucks
> Bach, J S: Bist du bei mir, BWV508
> Bach, J S: Es ist vollbracht (from St John Passion, BWV245)
> Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
> Berlioz: Villanelle (from Les nuits d'été, Op. 7)
> Boyce: Tell, me lovely shepherd
> Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
> Campion: Faine would I wed
> Campion: If thou longst so much to learn
> Campion: Never love unless you can
> Campion: Oft have I sigh'd for him that hears me not
> Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op. 19
> Dowland: Come again, sweet love doth now invite
> Elgar: Sea Pictures, Op. 37
> Elgar: Softly and gently, dearly-ransomed soul 'Angel's Farewell' (from The Dream of Gerontius)
> Liszt: Die Lorelei
> Liszt: Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh (Wandrers Nachtlied II), S.306
> Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
> Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
> Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
> Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Urlicht (from Symphony No. 2)
> Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op. 34 No. 2
> Mendelssohn: Nachtlied, Op. 71 No. 6
> Mendelssohn: Neue Liebe, Op. 19a No. 4
> Munro, G: My lovely Celia
> Purcell: Lord, what is man?, Z192
> Purcell: Sleep, Adam, and take thy rest, Z195
> Ravel: Shéhérazade
> Schubert: An die Musik D547
> Schubert: An Sylvia, D891
> Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
> Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
> Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
> Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
> Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
> Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
> Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
> Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, Op. 42
> Strauss, R: Das Rosenband, Op. 36 No. 1
> Strauss, R: Liebeshymnus, Op. 32 No. 3
> Strauss, R: Muttertändelei, Op. 43 No. 2
> Strauss, R: Ruhe, meine Seele!, Op. 27 No. 1
> Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


This one too, though of course I have everything on it in the twenty disc "Great Recordings" box set.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Continuing my Ring journey with *Die Walküre*. Sound and orchestral playing are superb. Listening to Act I at the moment. Vickers and Talvela are fantastic. Equivocal feelings about Janowitz as I often do. The voice has a sort of disembodied purity, which is slightly at odds with such a passionate woman.


----------



## Itullian

4 & 5 from this excellent cycle.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hendrik Andriessen*

CD 3


----------



## mahlernerd

Rogerx said:


> Any special conductors / orchestras?


I very much enjoy Michael Tilson Thomas' Mahler Cycle with the San Francisco Symphony, and for the sake of listening to complete cycles, I might use Vasily Petrenko's Shostakovich Cycle with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. However, when Andris Nelsons and the Boston Symphony Orchestra complete their cycle, I am definitely switching over. For Beethoven, I think I'm going to use Karajan's cycle with the Berliner Philharmoniker, and for Bruckner I will use Barenboim's cycle with the Philharmoniker as well. I am thinking I am going to use Osmo Vänskä's Sibelius cycle, as I have heard so many great things about it.


----------



## Malx

Krenek, Symphony No. 2 - Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Takao Ukigaya.
First listen to this symphony via Qobuz streaming, my interest is piqued, further listening to this composer required.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134907


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Quartet in G minor, K 478
Piano Quartet in E flat major, K 493

Paul Lewis, piano
Leopold String Trio

2003, reissued 2010


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Alexander Levine's "Prayers for Mankind":


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stravinsky here! Didn't know he made 2 piano concertos...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

A Munch favorite for Berlioz

View attachment 134909


----------



## Knorf

A probing and dynamic Beethoven 3, along with the _Coriolan_, _Egmont_, and _Ruins of Athens_ Overtures. This is rapidly becoming my favorite period instruments Beethoven cycle.
Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Harty: Piano Concerto in B minor

Peter Donohoe (piano)
Ulster Orchestra
Takuo Yuasa
Recorded: 21-22 February 2005
Recording Venue: Ulster Hall, Belfast, UK


----------



## Malx

Krenek, Concerto Grosso No 2 Op 25 - Volker Worlitzsch (violin), Dimitar Penkov (viola) & Nikolai Schneider (violoncello) NDR Radiophilharmonie, Alun Francis.

A very interesting combination of the traditional and modern, well early 20th century.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound. (24/192 FLAC)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Telemann: Der Messias, ...
Veronika Winter, Jan Kobow, Klaus Mertens, Ludger Rémy, 
Marion Eckstein & Michaelstein Telemann Collegium


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Samuel Barber, Piano Concerto*

One nice thing about lockdown is, I have time to hear recordings I haven't been able to get to for a long time. I wrestled a couple dust bunnies for this one.

This features Abbott Ruskin and the MIT Symphony Orchestra. I didn't know MIT had an orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mix 'n' match part two for tonight with Luigi Dallapiccola, Morton Feldman, Mikhail Glinka, Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov and Alexander Goehr.

_Inni - musica per tre pianoforti_ (1935):
_Sonatina canonina su capricci di Paganini_ for piano (1943):
_Due studi_ for violin and piano (1946-47):
_Tre episodi dal balletto 'Marsia'_, arr. for piano (1948 - arr. 1949):
_Quaderno musicale di Annalibera_ for piano (1951-52):
_Tartiniana seconda_ - four pieces for violin and piano (1956):










_Durations I-V_ for various chamber instruments (1960-61):
_Coptic Light_ for orchestra (1986):










Mikhail Glinka: _Grand Sextet_ in E-flat for piano, string quartet and double bass (1832):

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Quintet for piano and winds in B-flat (1876):



_Romanza_ for cello and orchestra op.24 (1968):
_Lyric Pieces_ for flute, oboe/cor anglais, clarinet. bassoon, horn, trumpet, trombone and double bass op.35 (1974):
_Metamorphosis/Dance_ - theme and variations for orchestra op.36 (1973-74):
_Sinfonia_ for orchestra op.42 (1980):
_Behold the Sun_ - concert aria for soprano and thirteen players op.44a [Text: John McGrath] (1982):
_...a musical offering (J.S.B. 1985)…_ for chamber ensemble op.46 (1985):


----------



## Coach G

This a good CD. Did Luigi Dallapiccola fall under the spell of Schoenberg, Berg and Webern, and composer "serial" music? If so, the music curiously retains a sense of Italian character and is quite listenable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Faure, Nocturnes*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette *
London Symphony Orchestra
London Symphony Chorus
Pierre Monteux, cond. 1962










Pure Berlioz Glory!!

Nobody compares to Monteux in this music. 
He's in a world of his own.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Issay Dobrowen: Piano Concerto

Jorn Fossheim (piano)
Academy Orchestra of the St Petersburg Philharmonia, Alexander Dmitriev

Another PC from another unsung composer. Great recording and performances


----------



## Itullian

Eroica


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in C minor, op.18, no.4
String Quartet in A major,op.18, no.5
String Quartet in B flat major, op.18, no.6









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## pmsummer

TUNES FROM THE ATTIC
_Popular and Courtly Tunes from Elizabethan England and Renaissance Scotland_
*The Baltimore Consort*

_Dorian_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Flagello, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Late Symphonies (Marriner); Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Pogorelich)


----------



## Knorf

Charles Wuorinen: Symphony No. 8, Piano Concerto No. 4
Peter Serkin, Boston Symphony, James Levine.

Right out of the gate, this symphony is extraordinarily exciting! It's funny that Wuorinen's music has such a reputation for being difficult for the audience; for me, this symphony is immediately appealing. And the slow movement is just gorgeous. Beethovenian, even, although of course a totally different language.

Highly recommended!


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-Piano Concerto no.3.

Uchida, Sanderling and the BRSO.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Jb Foerster - Symphony No.4 In C Minor "Easter"
Prague Symphony Orchestra / Vaclav Smetacek

My favourite version of this work. Performances are first class. Sound is a slight letdown though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> Charles Wuorinen: Symphony No. 8, Piano Concerto No. 4
> Peter Serkin, Boston Symphony, James Levine.


A while ago, I bought one recording of Wuorinen's music and immediately wrote him off (you know, life's too short to waste trying to understand _this_.) But at your recommendation, I'll try again.

I can't find the 8th on YouTube, so I'm trying the Two-Part Symphony.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> A while ago, I bought one recording of Wuorinen's music and immediately wrote him off (you know, life's too short to waste trying to understand _this_.) But at your recommendation, I'll try again.
> 
> I can't find the 8th on YouTube, so I'm trying the Two-Part Symphony.


I don't know that piece at all. This Eighth Symphony I'm definitely really enjoying, 2nd listening. It's just bursting with energy and inspiration, but has wonderful reflective moments as well. To me it comes across as extraordinarily smart and well-crafted, but also _fun_.


----------



## Art Rock

Well, I paid only 50 cents for this CD in a thrift store. Still too much. :devil:

The cello suites on tuba just do not work. The bonus (Sarasate's gipsy melodies for tuba and piano is even worse). No doubt it is played as well as possible on the tuba, but it is simply not suited for the music.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent Brahms cycle to go with his Beethoven cycle.


----------



## Art Rock

One from the late eighties, when I was still paying very high prices for CD's. A pleasure to hear these again.


----------



## Knorf

Richard Strauss: _Ein Heldenleben_
Chicago Symphony, Bernard Haitink.

I claimed that this was very good in another thread, but I haven't listened to it in a few years. I'm listening to it again now, to see whether I agree with myself. And, I do.

It's not the most explosive performance of this out there, so those who prefer immediate bright colors and lots of loud noises would probably not care for it. But for those who want an imaginatively told, well-paced narrative, this delivers.

By the way, the Webern is also very good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Pelleas et Melisande*


----------



## Itullian

Some gorgeous Bach from Schiff.
English Suites


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More Stravinsky here, this time with Boulez conducting. "Dumbarton Oaks" Concerto now. Sometimes he makes fun, circus music! Have to find some of his later music. He did have a serial period, didn't he? Everything I've heard is neoclassical. Not going to hear the most famous pieces that I've heard a lot.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Symphony #3
Leif Segerstam & Turku Philharmonic Orchestra
_I don't know if I like it, but I've never heard such a Brahms..._


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw with Kent Nagano leading the Orchestre de L'Opera de Lyon in must of Joseph Canteloube:


----------



## Knorf

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> More Stravinsky here, this time with Boulez conducting. "Dumbarton Oaks" Concerto now. Sometimes he makes fun, circus music! Have to find some of his later music. He did have a serial period, didn't he? Everything I've heard is neoclassical. Not going to hear the most famous pieces that I've heard a lot.


Yes, Stravinsky had a late period, including some 12-tone music using a method that was uniquely, idiosyncratically, distinctly his.

A good place to start for late Stravinsky is the wonderful ballet _Agon_. It starts neo-Classical, but gradually moves to 12-tone and then back in a convincing and fun arc. Recommended recordings include those by Robert Craft and Michael Gielen.

Boulez did not care for Stravinsky's late period, and rarely conducted any of it. I think that was a mistake on his part.


----------



## Blancrocher

Miguel Serdoura playing baroque lute music - a favorite recent purchase.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Knorf

Talking about Stravinsky's late period made me want to listen to it.

Igor Stravinsky: _Agon_.
SWF Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Michael Gielen.

This disc is a terrific introduction to several of Stravinsky's best pieces from late in his career.


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Talking about Stravinsky's late period made me want to listen to it.
> 
> Igor Stravinsky: _Agon_.
> SWF Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Michael Gielen.
> 
> This disc is a terrific introduction to several of Stravinsky's best pieces from late in his career.


I need to give Agon another chance. I listened to it once and thought it was the most aimless, irritating music I'd ever heard. But I was in a bad mood for purely extramusical reasons, so I won't count that as a real first impression of the piece. By the way, I've been looking at that Wuorinen disc on Bridge that you posted. Sounds excellent.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Found a cool album with Piazzolla arranged for bandoneon & classical guitar. Cesare Chiacchiaretta & Giampaolo Bandini playing.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## pmsummer

A SONG OF FAREWELL
Music of Mourning & Consolation
*Orlando Gibbons - William Walton - Robert White - James MacMillan - John Sheppard -
Jonathan Dove - Thomas Morley - Edward Elgar - Herbert Howells - Hubert Parry*
Gabrieli Consort
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Gabrieli - Winged Lion_


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> I need to give Agon another chance. I listened to it once and thought it was the most aimless, irritating music I'd ever heard. But I was in a bad mood for purely extramusical reasons, so I won't count that as a real first impression of the piece.


Do give it another listen. I'm sure you'll recognize the intro. Simon Rattle used it for his theme music in the 20th century music series.


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Allwood leading the Rodolfus Choir in choral music by Benjamin Britten and Paul Mealor:










*Britten:* Rejoice in the Lamb, Op. 30
*Mealor:* Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal
*Britten:* A Hymn to the Virgin
*Victoria:* Ecce sacerdos magnus
*Britten:* Prelude and Fugue on a Theme of Vittoria
*Plainchant:* Ecce sacerdos magnus
*Britten:* Five Flower Songs, Op. 57
*Mealor:* Praise


----------



## pmsummer

SOLO CELLO SUITES
_Cello Suites BWV 1007-1012_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Lynn Harrell - cello
_
London_

R.I.P. Lynn Harrell, 1944-2020


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Knorf said:


> Talking about Stravinsky's late period made me want to listen to it.
> 
> Igor Stravinsky: _Agon_.
> SWF Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Michael Gielen.
> 
> This disc is a terrific introduction to several of Stravinsky's best pieces from late in his career.


I also listened to this earlier. Agon was nice! It's from his so called serial period, but still just like Stravinsky. Agon might be a piece we studied a bit at SFCM where I did my MM. I vaguely remember some ballet dance titles and there was a tonerow. In serial music, I really like to be surprised at the sounds and also not drawn into tonal centers. Agon didn't sound so atonal as I imagined. That's alright for me


----------



## Helgi

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47*
Hilary Hahn
Esa-Pekka Salonen, Swedish Symphony Radio Orchestra


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with Leonard Bernstein during the Columbia years; started with happy Haydn in the morning and then went Russian by afternoon/early evening:

Haydn: Symphonies # 82 "The Bear", 83 "The Hen", 84, 96 "The Miracle", 97, 100 "Military", 101, & 102 "London" (NYPO)
Prokofiev: Symphonies #1 "Classical" & 5 (NYPO)
Stravinsky: Symphony of the Psalms (London Symphony Orch. w/English Bach Festival Chorus); Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (w/Seymour Lipkin/NYPO); Pulcinella Suite (NYPO)
Mussorgsky-Ravel: Pictures at an Exhibition (NYPO)
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain (NYPO)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

So continuing through the journey of discovery that is the recommended pieces list: Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
When looking for recordings of this I realized that Rachmaninoff actually plays it on an old recording and the chance to hear this for the first time played by the composer was too good to pass up. I'm really partial to more modern recordings but this is a cool historical recording everyone should hear at least once. And it is magnificent.


----------



## Helgi

I keep discovering great singers from the past - tonight's discovery is Rita Streich!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Hindemith: Symphonie "Mathis der Maler", Nobilissima Visione, Symphonic Metamorphosis
Claudio Abbado & Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Joe B

Brian A. Schmidt leading the South Dakota Chorale in sacred songs of life and love:









*Arvo Part*
Magnificat
Bogoróditse Djévo
Sieben Magnificat Antiphonen
*Alfirdas Martnaitis*
Alleluia
*Knut Nystedt*
Prayers of Kierkegaard
*Sven-David Sandstrom*
4 Songs of Love
*Ivo Antognini*
I Am the Rose of Sharon
*Eriks Esenvalds*
O salutaris hostia
*Arvo Part*
Nunc dimittis


----------



## pmsummer

Joe B said:


> Brian A. Schmidt leading the South Dakota Chorale in sacred songs of life and love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arvo Part*
> Magnificat
> Bogoróditse Djévo
> Sieben Magnificat Antiphonen
> *Alfirdas Martnaitis*
> Alleluia
> *Knut Nystedt*
> Prayers of Kierkegaard
> *Sven-David Sandstrom*
> 4 Songs of Love
> *Ivo Antognini*
> I Am the Rose of Sharon
> *Eriks Esenvalds*
> O salutaris hostia
> *Arvo Part*
> Nunc dimittis


Knut Nystedt
Prayers of Kierkegaard

I may need this.


----------



## Joe B

pmsummer said:


> Knut Nystedt
> Prayers of Kierkegaard
> 
> I may need this.


That piece is NOT complete. It is only excerpts from the complete work (only 3 & 6 of all six).


----------



## pmsummer

Joe B said:


> That piece is NOT complete. It is only excerpts from the complete work (only 3 & 6 of all six).


I will broaden my search, but this disc looks very interesting anyway.


----------



## Joe B

pmsummer said:


> I will broaden my search, but this disc looks very interesting anyway.


Outside of Part and Esenvalds, it was all new for me. I was initially drawn to the purchase by reviews for the choir. Really good!


----------



## Joe B

Tenebrae, Voces8, Thomas Gould leading the Chamber Orchestra of London, Matthew Sharp on cello and Ola Gjeilo on piano.

Thomas Gould is a talented guy. He is also the leader for Britten Sinfonia. When I attended James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater" at Lincoln Center last November, I sat within arms reach. Being that close, I enjoyed being able to see the subtle looks and gestures used to communicate with others. His playing was inspired.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## flamencosketches

*Witold Lutosławski*: Symphony No.3. Antoni Wit, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra

Haven't heard this in months. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## 13hm13

The 1947 CC on this 1989 CD ....

Schoeck - Concerto for cello Op61; Sommernacht Op58 - Goritzki


----------



## WVdave

An Evening With Bruno Walter
Columbia Masterworks ‎- WZ 2, Vinyl, LP, Limited Edition, US, Dec 1958.

"It is glorious to become a learner again at my time of life." -- Bruno Walter


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20-21

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

Nothing like a symphony/song cycle about death, for this age of COVID-19.

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14, Op. 135.
Julia Korpacheva, Petr Migunov, MusicAeterna, Teodor Currentzis.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Chamber works w/ pianos. John Tilbury, Philip Thomas, etc., on Another Timbre

A phenomenal 2CD of early-to-mid Feldman from the 1950s & '60s. I've been listening to it nonstop for well over a month by now. So good.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Mass in C, Vestas Feuer & Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt

Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Sergey Khachatryan (violin) & Lusine Khachatryan (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 2

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra & São Paulo Symphony Orchestra Choir, Roberto Minczuk

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 7 for orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 8 for orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 9 for chorus or string orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Der Freischütz

René Kollo (Max), Hildegard Behrens (Agathe), Peter Meven (Kaspar), Wolfgang Brendel (Ottokar), Raimund Grumbach (Kuno), Hermann Sapell (Kilian), Kurt Moll (Hermit), Rolf Boysen (Zamiel), Helen Donath (Ännchen)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Rafael Kubelik
Recorded: 1979-11-05
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal, Munich


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mix 'n' match part three for this morning and early afternoon with Sofia Gubaidulina, Herbert Howells, Benjamin Lees and Georges Lentz.

Georges Lentz is a rather enigmatic figure on the contemporary scene. Originally from Luxembourg but for many years now living a somewhat secluded life in Australia, most of his efforts as a composer have thus far been invested in the gargantuan _"Caeli ennarant…"_ project, a work inspired not just by Lentz's interest in established astronomical truths but also the wonders of the cosmos as viewed through a more mystical lens.

Despite some occasional starbursts and kaleidoscopic radiance the music often inhabits a more introspective sound-world, including silent pauses - as if Lentz is gazing with wide-eyed wonder at the heavens through his telescope but perhaps at the same time implying that he wants to be left alone with his innermost thoughts whilst doing so. And in case anyone is wondering, no - he is not the new Messiaen...

As Lentz customarily holds his cards very close to his chest it's difficult to say how far he intends to go with _"Caeli ennarant…"_, but as of the present time he has allegedly completed parts I, III, IV, V and some sections of the sprawling part VII. The recording below includes early versions of _Birrung_ and _Nguurraa_ from part VII, which Lentz has since withdrawn.

String Quartet no.1 (1971):
String Quartet no.2 (1987):
String Quartet no.3 (1987):
String Trio (1988):



_Hymnus Paradisi_ for soprano, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra (1936-38):
_An English Mass_ for mixed choir and orchestra (1955):










Symphony no.4 [_Memorial Candles_] for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Text: Nelly Sachs] (1985):










_"Caeli enarrant..." III_ for twelve strings, three percussionists and boy soprano (1990-2000):
_"Caeli enarrant..." IV_ for string quartet and four cymbals (1991-2000):
_Birrung_ from _Mysterium_ [_"Caeli enarrant..." VII_] for eleven strings (begun 1997 and was subject to revision until a definitive version was published in 2019): 
_Nguurraa_ from _Mysterium_ [_"Caeli enarrant..." VII_] for clarinet, violin, cello, piano and percussion (begun 2000 and was subject to revision until a definitive version was published in 2018):


----------



## Marc

David Schrader playing harpsichord compositions by J.S. Bach, a.o. pieces from the Clavier-Übung II (BWV 971 and 831), added with the Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue (BWV 903) and the first 'English' Suite, BWV 806.










Very vivid and fresh, I like a lot.


----------



## millionrainbows

A fantastically-engineered recording from one of my favorite pianists of one of my favorite composers.


----------



## sonance

yesterday and now:
Grieg: Complete Lyric Pieces for Piano
Nicholas Roth, piano (blue griffin; 3 CDs)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Glass: Kepler
Soloists of the Landestheater Linz & Chorus of the Landestheater Linz
Dennis Russell Davies & Bruckner Orchester Linz


----------



## Malx

A lovely gentle start to the day:
Mozart, Symphonies No 35 'Haffner' & No 38 'Prague' - Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davies.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Shosty

Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 9 in D minor

Simone Young, Philharmoniker Hamburg

Listening to this performance after reading good reactions to it here. Currently on the first movement and it is brilliant.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The third disc of this set is all Webern. I am not a great fan of the Second Viennese School, but in performances like these, which bring out the beauty of the orchestration, I find I can enjoy the music.


----------



## Helgi

Getting into my new Günter Wand box this morning, starting with Brahms 1 & 3 with NDR Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Guest002

A morning for the USA-ians.


----------



## Marc

Keeping up the good spirit, with Spanish baroque music by a.o. Antonio de Literes (1673-1747) and Sébastian Durón (1660-1716).
Performed by Ayre Al Ayre Español (with a.o. soprano Marta Almajano and bass Jordi Ricart), conducted by Eduardo López Banzo.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 0, 2 & 6

Sophie Mayuko Vetter (piano/fortepiano)

Hamburg Symphony Orchestra, Peter Ruzicka

Beethoven: Piano Concerto in E flat major, WoO 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 6 (fragment, completed by Nicholas Cook and Hermann Dechant)

International Piano January 2020

Written in his early teens, Beethoven's Concerto No 0 feels perfect on a 1906 Broadwood fortepiano, and therefore complements rather than challenges Kodama's reading. The slow movement here is an absolute dream. The freshness of both fortepianist and orchestra is remarkable.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Gliere: Harp Concerto
Claire Jones, Paul Watkins & English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## annaw




----------



## Malx

Liszt, Piano Sonata in B Minor.
Scriabin, Piano Sonata No 2.

Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The recording is tough going, so just listening to Callas's bits today. Fuller review on my blog.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Kirill Karabits & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Grieg's Piano Concerto: Fleisher and Lupu. What an amazing piece of music. I had heard the middle movement in a video game before but everything else was new to me. Fantastic.


----------



## Art Rock

J.S. Bach - Secular Cantatas, Vol. 8 (BWV 206, 215) by Suzuki.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b09hw37z










> Fiona Talkington presents Truls Mork and Havard Gimse playing cello sonatas by Prokofiev and Shostakovich as part of the Shostakovich Plus series at LSO St Luke's.
> 
> A rare chance to hear the cello sonatas by both these composers in the same concert. The two pieces were written 15 years apart and here is an opportunity to hear the both the similarities and differences between them.
> 
> Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, Op 119
> Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, Op 40
> 
> Truls Mork, cello
> Havard Gimse, piano


----------



## Malx

Prompted by viewing another thread on the subject of Sibelius's Swan of Tuonela I searched out an old recording I enjoy (not that this recording was mentioned in the thread) I let the disc play through to the end.


----------



## Rogerx

Striggio: Mass in 40 Parts (Missa Ecco si Beato Giorno)

I Fagiolini, Robert Hollingworth

With sincere thanks to AbsolutelyBaching for reminding me.

International Record Review May 2011

So, what's all the fuss about? It all comes down to the three 'S's -size, sonority and seductive spirituality (maybe that's four)...one of the most ambitious and worthwhile Early Music projects for years. That it's a hit too can only be a good thing for all concerned. An important and outstanding release.

Presto Classical 7th March 2011

Musically the Striggio is much simpler than the Tallis...But there are other things to enjoy with Striggio's Italian style, which is often much more intricate and ornate...The disc is superbly recorded, capturing the huge scale of the music, whilst retaining plenty of detail.

Chris O'Reilly
The Guardian 3rd March 2011

[I Fagiolini] do not perform Spem in Alium exactly as we are used to hearing it, for conductor Robert Hollingworth adds continuo to the voices there too, giving extra definition to the work's passing dissonances, which take it far beyond the sumptuous but bland harmonic world of Striggio's models.

The Independent 4th March 2011

Though Striggio's more formal Italian harmonic decorum precludes the kind of harmonic complexities that make Tallis's masterwork such a superb experience, it nonetheless inhabits a powerfully affecting landscape, and is arranged here for period orchestration featuring viols, cornetts, lutes and the like.

The Observer 27th February 2011

Beautifully performed by I Fagiolini with soloists and countless continuo parts, the polychoral effects are striking but harmonically not very interesting. Striggio's secular madrigals are more alluring, and at the end comes Tallis's more famous 40-part Spem in alium, done here with instruments, incomparably more subtle and moving, a masterpiece.

The Telegraph 6th March 2011

[The Striggio's] impact in this premiere recording by the voices and period instruments of I Fagiolini under Robert Hollingworth is terrific...Far from splurging his ample resources at once, Striggio juxtaposes passages of differing density, guided by the implications of the Mass text, to create a dramatic expanse in which the full effect of the 40 (or 60) voices is all the more powerful for having been kept in reserve.

The Times 4th March 2011

Decca's engineers... did an excellent job balancing individual details against the total sound picture. Striggio's music isn't as richly textured as Tallis's: no dissonant crunches, fewer soaring blasts. Yet you can still get hypnotised by the dappled flow of mellifluous chords, decorated with florid phrases winding round like honeysuckle.


----------



## Helgi

Mighty fine Beethoven Nos. 4 & 5 with Günter Wand and NDR SO.


----------



## Bourdon

*Gubaidulina*

*The Lyre of Orpheus*
*The Canticle of the Sun*

Gidon Kremer Violin
Kremerata Baltica

Riga Chamber Choir
Māris Sirmais


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 3: Paul Hillier leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in choral music from the Baltic's:


----------



## Rogerx

Wien

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Rachel Willis-Sørensen (soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Ádám Fischer

Presto Recording of the Week
11th October 2019
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019

Gramophone Magazine December 2019

He embraces the style, the timbre, the allure, even the specific accent of this repertoire with complete conviction and self-evident delight. The great thing about these performances is that they sound 'lived in'...There is so much to savour here - but above all it's the stylistic understanding (and in this experience and hindsight are invaluable) that carries all before it. There is a oneness, too, with his collaborators.

Opera December 2019

In general, Kaufmann-as always- impresses with his sweet and gentle tone, the high technical finish of his singing, and his charm, but here his sense of style often feels applied rather than natural, though it's invariably intelligently done...There are lavish accompaniments from Ádám Fischer and the Viennese orchestra.

Presto Classical 11th October 2019

The gloss and glamour of the Viennese musicians' sound really is one of the glories of this new disc, and Ádám Fischer steers them with understated panache and imagination throughout. The Hungarian conductor has such a way with rubato that even long strophic songs feel like real unfolding narratives rather than just a perfunctory whirl around a gilded ballroom. Kaufmann's subtle word-painting helps, and he keeps most of his operatic fire-power on ice for the Léhar and Strauss evergreens.

Sunday Times 20th October 2019

His singing of Sieczynski's Vienna, City of My Dreams lacks the easy charm of Wunderlich, but he achieves with musicianship and artistry what came naturally to his golden-voiced predecessor...And he finds a Schubertian love of nature in the hymns to Vienna's leafy suburbs by Leopoldi, Benatzky and May. Fischer and the Vienna Phil are deluxe accompanists.

The Times 11th October 2019

There is enough cream and sugar in his selection of golden and silver-age serenades by Johann Strauss II and Franz Lehár to satisfy the sweetest tooth. Yet in songs such as Georg Kreisler's satirical Der Tod, das muss ein Wiener sein, sung in a fair approximation of cabaret style by Kaufmann to Michael Rot's wry piano accompaniment and pointedly placed as an epilogue, there's a sharpness that interrogates wilful amnesia...The orchestral sound glistens like Cellophane.


----------



## Flamme

From the Wigmore Hall, London, the Scottish Chamber Orchestra Wind Soloists perform works by Beethoven and Poulenc.
Introduced by Sara Mohr-Pietsch

Beethoven: Wind Sextet in E flat major, Op 71 
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet and bassoon 
Beethoven: Octet in E flat major, Op 103

SCO Wind Soloists

First broadcast on 12 February 2018








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b09r453c


----------



## NLAdriaan

La Nativité du Seigneur, Diptique & les Corps Glorieux

The mysterious organ music of Olivier Messiaen, played by Olivier Latry on the organ of the (now damaged) Notre Dame of Paris.


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw with Kent Nagano leading the Orchestre de L'Opera National de Lyon in music of Joseph Canteloube and Maurice Emmanuel:


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Double Concertos, Adagio appassionato & Loreley Overture

ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kyoungmin Park (viola), Berfin Aksu (violin), Ecesu Sertesen (clarinet), Julia Kociuban (piano), Oliver Schnyder (piano)

Howard Griffiths


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 134979


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Horn Quintet in E flat, K. 407
Oboe Quintet in F, K. 370

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields' Chamber Ensemble

1980, remastered 1989


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

*Pli Selon Pli*


----------



## millionrainbows

Philip Glass: The Complete Piano Etudes, Books I and II, Bojan Gorisek, piano. This is a departure in sound from what I've heard of Borisek; usually, like in his Satie, the sound is clearer and closely-miked. Here, the mikes are more distant, and there is a lot of hall sound. This works, although I had to get used to this new sonic approach. It reveals Glass as a Romantic, through-and through. There is plenty of large, expansive dramatic gesture, and lots of rubato. By the seventh etude, I had accepted it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rosalyn Tureck, Well Tempered Clavier


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Serenades Nos. 1 & 2
István Kertész & London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Hommage à Haydn

Xavier de Maistre (harp)

Radio Symphonie Orchester Wien, Bertrand de Billy

Grandjany: Fantasy on a theme of Haydn, Op. 31
Haydn: Adagio in F major, Hob.XVII:9
Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.XVIII:4
Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Haydn: Theme and Variations in C major, Hob.XVII:5


----------



## Helgi

More from the Wand box, with the original album cover this time so that I don't inundate you with variations on the same cover.

Currently: Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 5 - Vienna PO, Klemperer.

I have mentioned this before so please ignore me if I am repeating myself - this is one of my favourite performances of this symphony. It is late Klemperer (1968) so the pace is slow but with the Vienna PO playing so beautifully for him, it for me, matters not. There is a majesty and reverence that makes this live recording something special to my ears - despite the slow pace Klemperer never seems to lose a sense of forward momentum. It won't be to everyone's taste but what it definitely is not, is a run of the mill playing of the notes with no personality.
A recording that will never lose its place on my shelves.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Tellefsen: Piano concerto No.1 G-minor Op. 8

Einar Steen-Nøkleberg (piano)
Trondheim Symphony Orchestra, Terje Mikkelsen

Super performances and quality recordings


----------



## Malx

Thomas Larcher, What Becomes - Tamara Stefanovich (piano).


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae:


----------



## Coach G

Knorf said:


> Nothing like a symphony/song cycle about death, for this age of COVID-19.
> 
> Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14, Op. 135.
> Julia Korpacheva, Petr Migunov, MusicAeterna, Teodor Currentzis.


As I much as I've loved Shostakovich, it took me about 20 years to come around to liking the 14th. Is death a morbid topic, or does focusing on death remind us all to live life to the fullest, whatever that means?

I have several wonderful renditions: Bernstein, Masur, Barshai with soloists whose names escape me at the moment.

The finest I own is by Benjamin Britten with the English Chamber Orchestra accompanied by Mark Rezhetin and Galina Vishnevskaya who did the premier recording under Mstislav Rostropovich. I found the Rostropovich on YouTube and wanted to buy it but I found the going price on Amazon at the time was a little expensive so I settled for Britten with the same soloists and I'm quite happy with it. Shostakovich dedicated the work to Britten.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mix 'n' match part four tonight with Nicholas Maw, Ib Nørholm and Einojuhani Rautavaara.

I have always hit something of a wall with Maw's _Odyssey_. It wasn't so much the 90 minute-plus duration of the journey that I found daunting but the manner in which the journey was made - I felt like I was squelching with difficulty through a peat bog blindfolded rather than taking a straighter line across firmer land with the aid of a compass. Here it gets another chance so I will try and put previous reservations behind me. I was thinking if I should ever try listening to its six parts separately but perhaps that would defeat the point of the object. The accompanying _Dance Scenes_ is far more accessible and made the discs worth hanging onto.

Now, I know there is a least one fellow members here who likes _Odyssey_, so if you are reading this please don't take my negativity personally - maybe one day I will have a lightbulb moment with it. 

In the cases of Nørholm and Rautavaara I don't mind these discs at all, but they have never compelled me to investigate further.

Apologies for poor image of the Maw recording - _Odyssey_ is performed by the City of Birmingham SO/Simon Rattle and _Dance Scenes_ by the Philharmonia Orchestra/Daniel Harding.

_Odyssey_ (1972-75, 1979 and 1985-87):
_Dance Scenes_ (1994-95):










Symphony no.1 op.10 (1956-58):
Symphony no.3 [_Day's Nightmare_] op.57 (1973):



Symphony no.3 op.20 (1959-60):
Piano Concerto no.1 op.45 (1969):
_Cantus Arcticus_ - concerto for tape and orchestra op.61 (1972):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.4 in G major. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra

Part of the Klemperer Mahler box on Warner, but I'm just seeing this artwork for the first time (is it the original?) & I like it, as it seems to reflect a different side of the music than the artwork I normally see for Mahler 4ths-& so does Klemperer's performance. It's a little slower in places & faster in others-it's the fastest slow movement of any of my 4s-& in fact the first and third movements are exactly the same length (& the 2nd and 4th nearly so, roughly half of the other two) which I believe creates a strange balance and elegance. Not my favorite Mahler 4th (in part because I don't think Schwarzkopf is right for the finale) but I do find it interesting.


----------



## Knorf

NLAdriaan said:


> La Nativité du Seigneur, Diptique & les Corps Glorieux
> 
> The mysterious organ music of Olivier Messiaen, played by Olivier Latry on the organ of the (now damaged) Notre Dame of Paris.


This is such a monumental body of work, and a monumental performance to do it all justice!


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.39 Lovely Mozart playing.


----------



## Knorf

E. J. Moeran: Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto*, _Lonely Waters_, _Whythorne's Shadow_.
Lydia Mordkovitch, violin, *Raphael Wallfisch, cello. 
Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley.
*Bournemouth Sinfonietta, Norman Del Mar.

I know my modern music friends will excuse me for being such a devotee of early to mid 20th c. British music. The gentle melancholy of the Violin Concerto especially suits my mood on this overcast day of COVID-19 confinement.


----------



## Judith

This coming month as my focus, have chosen 
Kabalevsky Cello Sonata. Listened today performed by Steven Isserlis and Olli Mustonen. Wanting to discover more of this composers works because I have already heard the Cello Concerto no 2 and more than impressed


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hn1q
We continue this week of programmes from the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra with a concert recorded last October in Munich, under the baton of Daniel Harding.

Gustav Mahler completed his Second Symphony in 1894 after six years of work on it. It was his first major work that established his lifelong view of the beauty of afterlife and resurrection. Mahler believed that a symphony should be "like the world - it should contain everything", and there aren't many critics who question his success in that quest in this work. The "Resurrection" was voted the fifth-greatest symphony of all time in a survey of conductors carried out by the BBC Music Magazine.

2.00pm
Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor "Resurrection"

Katharina Konradi (soprano)
Okka von der Damerau (mezzo-soprano)
Bavarian Radio Symphony Chorus & Orchestra
Daniel Harding (conductor)

Presented by Tom McKinney.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Adagios & Fugues after J. S. Bach
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joachim Raff

Reicha, A: Sinfonia Concertante for 2 Cellos in E major


Bruno Delepelaire (violoncello), Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken und Kaiserslautern, Stephan Koncz (violoncello)
Reinhard Goebel

This is an absolute delight


----------



## Knorf

This magnificent Brahms 4 is one of the highlights of the big box of Stan. And that's really saying something!

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 98.
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski.


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## Joachim Raff

Ciurlionis: Kestutis

Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra
Modestas Pitrėnas

This guy is a real surprise if you have never heard him or his music before.


----------



## Jacck

listening to Concierto de Aranjuez played on harp


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Yesterday I listened to Beethoven 5 for the first time in a while, in the 1947 Furtwangler performance, the first concert the BPO gave after Hitler's death. Astounding, visceral, communal music-making in which you can hear the musicians claim victory in every note. The Andante is like a florid elegy, and the finale explodes like a searing blast of sunshine. Incredible!

And then this morning, I turned to a Shostakovich symphony that has always been one of my favorites of his - the 15th, performed by the LSO with Rostropovich at the podium. The whimsical grotesquerie, isolated instrumental parts, and the overarching feeling of dread and resignation seemed quite a bit more poignant than usual in these days, even though I think Rostropovich overplays the "mysterious" element of the music past the point where it needed to be. Certainly I tend to gravitate towards more uplifting, "strength of the human spirit" music in these times (like my time with Beethoven and Furtwangler yesterday) but sometimes just sitting and meditating on our world to the backdrop of esoteric music from the latter half of the 20th century is oddly moving and satisfying.


----------



## senza sordino

Faure Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine, Pelleas et Melisande, Fantasie, Pavane









Franck Symphony in Dm, Roussel Symphony no 3









Faure and Franck String Quartets









Faure Piano Quintets









Roussel, Faure and Debussy Piano Trios, an absolutely fabulous disk, I love the Roussel Piano Trio









I could listen to French music all day. Oh wait, I just did.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> This magnificent Brahms 4 is one of the highlights of the big box of Stan. And that's really saying something!
> 
> Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 98.
> Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski.


I don't have that box set, but I collected all those Skrowaczewski recordings separately, except for the Brahms!

However, I do have Stan conducting the Halle Orchestra in Brahms 1-4. Maybe I should seek out the Saarbrucken.


----------



## Coach G

elgars ghost said:


> ...In the cases of Nørholm and Rautavaara I don't mind these discs at all, but they have never compelled me to investigate further.
> 
> ...Symphony no.3 op.20 (1959-60):
> Piano Concerto no.1 op.45 (1969):
> _Cantus Arcticus_ - concerto for tape and orchestra op.61 (1972):


I have that CD; my first of Rautavaara, and interested me enough to buy a few more, and check out other things by him on YouTube. Interesting, austere, eclectic music from a Finnish composer. The "Canticus Arcticus" takes you about as far north as anything by fellow Finn, and predecessor, Jean Sibelius.


----------



## Jacck

Coach G said:


> I have that CD; my first of Rautavaara, and interested me enough to buy a few more, and check out other things by him on YouTube. Interesting, austere, eclectic music from a Finnish composer. The "Canticus Arcticus" takes you about as far north as anything by fellow Finn, and predecessor, Jean Sibelius.


I like his percussion concerto.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> I don't have that box set, but I collected all those Skrowaczewski recordings separately, except for the Brahms!
> 
> However, I do have Stan conducting the Halle Orchestra in Brahms 1-4. Maybe I should seek out the Saarbrucken.


I haven't heard Stan's Hallé Brahms, so I cannot advise you there. What I can say is _this_ Brahms set is totally competitive with any of the famous Brahms cycles, or individual symphonies out there, that I have heard.


----------



## Knorf

For me, on my first listen, this is Penderecki's first wholly successful symphony _as_ a symphony. It convinces me better than no. 1 or no. 2. Certainly, I'd rate it as among the best late 20th c. symphonies. I am thoroughly enjoying and finding myself intrigued by this.

Krzysztof Penderecki: Symphony No. 3, _Threnody_, _Fluorescences_, _De Natura Sonoris II_.
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antonio Wit.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> I haven't heard Stan's Hallé Brahms, so I cannot advise you there. What I can say is _this_ Brahms set is totally competitive with any of the famous Brahms cycles, or individual symphonies out there, that I have heard.


I'll see if I can stream it.

You have prompted me to listen to his 'String Trio' by the Capriccio Trio. I quite like Stan's own compositions. Deliciously modern and avant garde (ish). Quite a man, was Stan the Man!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> For me, on my first listen, this is Penderecki's first wholly successful symphony _as_ a symphony. It convinces me better than no. 1 or no. 2. Certainly, I'd rate it as among the best late 20th c. symphonies. I am thoroughly enjoying and finding myself intrigued by this.
> 
> Krzysztof Penderecki: Symphony No. 3, _Threnody_, _Fluorescences_, _De Natura Sonoris II_.
> National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antonio Wit.


I am rather keen on 1 & 2. I struggle with 7 onwards - I think his _explicitly_ choral works are superior.


----------



## Marc

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.4 in G major. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> Part of the Klemperer Mahler box on Warner, but I'm just seeing this artwork for the first time (is it the original?) & I like it, as it seems to reflect a different side of the music than the artwork I normally see for Mahler 4ths-& so does Klemperer's performance. It's a little slower in places & faster in others-it's the fastest slow movement of any of my 4s-& in fact the first and third movements are exactly the same length (& the 2nd and 4th nearly so, roughly half of the other two) which I believe creates a strange balance and elegance. Not my favorite Mahler 4th (in part because I don't think Schwarzkopf is right for the finale) but I do find it interesting.


Mahler once wrote to Natalie Bauer-Lechner that the entire 4th symphony should last around 45 minutes! In his autograph score Mahler has written down the timings of the movements: 15-10-11-8. Imagine that: the slow movement in 11 minutes. 

OTOH, it is also known that Mahler kept revising his scores, including changing the tempi, often after a first performance. I read somewhere (forgot where, alas) that different markings already show up in the 1905 edition.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Toccata & Fugue in D Minor; Wagner, Die Meistersinger selections*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music of Vytautas Miskinis:










*Dum medium silentium
O sacrum convivium
Pater noster
Tenebrae factae sunt
Neišeik, saulala 'Don't leave me, sun'
Seven O Antiphons
Oi sala, sala
O magnum mysterium
Ave Maria II
Salve regina
Ave Maria III
Time is endless*


----------



## Itullian

1 & 2
Yes, It's Thielemann


----------



## SixFootScowl

Today for work-at-home:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Listening to Prokofiev piano concertos. PC #3 is one of the very few pieces I can speak about as I've been listening to the Graffman/Szell recording for 30 years now and it is one of my absolute favorites. I just listened to the Ashkenazy/Previn and though the performances were amazing, I was taken aback at how far forward the piano is in the mix. Spectacular playing but no danger whatsoever of supplanting Graffman/Szell. Now Argerich/Abbado is another matter. I can see why it's #1 in the poll here. What a fantastic performance and recording. Now I'm spending time with PC #2 Gutiérrez/Järvi and Li/Ozawa.


----------



## Helgi

Just got this after seeing it mentioned in a recent Das Lied von der Erde thread. Fantastic performance by Wunderlich and Fischer-Dieskau :angel:

I don't think I need any more DLvdEs now.


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> Just got this after seeing it mentioned in a recent Das Lied von der Erde thread. Fantastic performance by Wunderlich and Fischer-Dieskau :angel:
> 
> I don't think I need any more DLvdEs now.


I have that one but I have yet to hear it in full. Sounds great, the singing, but the acoustic is rough.

Anyway I keep telling myself that I don't need any more DLvdEs, but I keep getting them. This just came in the mail:


----------



## Joe B

The New York Kammermusiker Double Reed Ensemble performing renaissance music of Europe:


















The Dorian label had a reputation for making some great recordings. This is one of them.
This would be a great disc for auditioning audio equipment.


----------



## Helgi

flamencosketches said:


> I have that one but I have yet to hear it in full. Sounds great, the singing, but the acoustic is rough.


I've been listening to a lot of live opera recordings from the 50s and 60s lately so this is no shock to my ears - pretty good actually!

The Reiner looks interesting.


----------



## 13hm13

FJH's "Sturm und Drang" on this CD set ...










The English Concert Trevor Pinnock - harpsichord and direction Recorded in 1988-1989.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Clarinet & String Quartet. Carol Robinson, Quatuor Diodima

I'm not totally engrossed with this late chamber work of Feldman like I was with Crippled Symmetry a few days ago-I'm listening more or less as background music, but whenever I do decide to focus the entirety of my attention to the music, I seem to pick out some beautiful moments. For late Feldman it's a manageable duration, clocking in at 42 minutes here. Mode is a damn fine label. I will be looking for more of their Feldman recordings.



Helgi said:


> I've been listening to a lot of live opera recordings from the 50s and 60s lately so this is no shock to my ears - pretty good actually!
> 
> The Reiner looks interesting.


I think so too-great soloists, especially Forrester, but I've heard Reiner criticized here for "coldness". But I love Reiner's Mahler 4 so much that I figured I owe it to myself to give his only other Mahler studio recording a chance. Anyway, I will have to give the Krips/VSO a chance! I sure do love Fritz Wunderlich...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Listening to Prokofiev piano concertos . . .. Now Argerich/Abbado is another matter. I can see why it's #1 in the poll here. What a fantastic performance and recording.


Thanks for bringing that out. I usually concentrate on the Ravel concerto and bypass the Prokofiev, not intentionally. I need to remedy that.


----------



## 13hm13

Samuel Barber, Souvenirs, Op 28 Version for Orchestra


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Gustavo Dudamel & Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

This is a very persuasive recording of this symphony, and better than the same conductor's previous with the Berliner Philharmoniker.

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 "The Year 1905."
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Semyon Bychkov


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Cage*: Music for Piano 37-52. Giancarlo Simonacci










*John Cage*: Music for Two. Pestova/Meyer Piano Duo

Two works by Cage in full zen mode. Fascinating in the right mood.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135006


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade in D, KV 239 "Serenata notturna"
March in D, KV 249
Serenade in D, KV 250 "Hafffner"
Serenade in G, KV 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
March in D, KV 335 No. 1
Serenade in D, KV 320 "Posthorn"

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor

1982, 1985, 1987; compilation 1999


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Marianne Crebassa (mezzo) and Fazil Say (piano) performing french songs:


----------



## Eramire156

_*Franz Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet in G majo, op.64 no.4
String Quartet in G minor, op.74, no.3
String Quartet in D major, op.76 no.5









Minetti Quartet *_


----------



## VitellioScarpia

There's a issue of Reiner's DLvdE in SACD which is quite good. I recommend the remasterings they have done on SACD for many of the Living Stereo classic recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin sonatas , disc 4

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)


----------



## opus55

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5
Prague Festival Orchestra|Pavel Urbanek


----------



## bharbeke

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 00*
Simone Young, Philharmoniker Hamburg

This is my first listen to this symphony. The performance came recommended by Sonata, and I really liked it. It followed a typical Romantic symphony structure, and while I would not call it innovative, everything was executed nicely, and the recording was well made. I will also try their No. 0.

*Mozart: Complete Piano Sonatas and Variations*
Daniel Barenboim

1, 5-7, 10-14, and 16 were the most outstanding performances in this set. The other sonatas and variations all sounded good to my ears, and it was nice to check off a couple of the variations that Brautigan did not have in his set.


----------



## Rogerx

Aeolian String Quartet performing Haydn:

String Quartet in D major, op.20 no.4
String Quartet in F minor, op.20 no.5
String Quartet in A major, op.20 no.6


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphony No. 39 in E-flat major, K. 543 • Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551 "Jupiter"

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Don Pasquale

Beverly Sills, Donald Gramm, Alfredo Kraus, Henry Newman, Alan Titus

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Sarah Caldwell

Sarah Caldwell
Recorded: 1978-08-09
Recording Venue: 1-4 & 7-9 August 1978 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Eramire156

*Early morning Beethoven*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in D major, op.18, no.3
String Quartet in F major, op.59, no.1









Orpheus String Quartet *

more Beethoven

*String Quartet in F major, op.18 no.1
String Quartet in F major, op.135









Wiener Musikverein Quartett*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mix 'n' match part five with Joaquin Rodrigo, Gioachino Rossini and Anton Rubinstein for this morning and early afternoon.

My habitual neglect of Rodrigo's music is by no means down to him - his works are undoubtedly evocative and carefully crafted and I appreciate his important position in terms of Spanish music as a whole, but I discovered long ago that I wasn't likely to develop any real affinity for classical music composed specifically for guitar, which probably explains why Falla and Albeniz have always been my go-to Spanish composers. This two-disc set covers more than enough bases for occasional listens, I think.

As for Rossini, I've had this recording of opera overtures for many years but simply forgot all about it - time to wipe the metaphorical dust off.

This is the last cigarette for the long-condemned Rubinstein recording - it's been on Death Row for long enough and it's now time for the chair. The _Ivan the Terrible_ tone poem isn't that bad, but the symphony is one of a small number of generic-sounding works I have acquired down the years by second tier Russian romantic composers which continue to leave me thoroughly underwhelmed. Despite numerous stays of execution in the past there is no chance of an eleventh-hour reprieve this time, I fear.

_Concierto de Aranjuez_ for guitar and orchestra (1939):
_Fantasía para un gentilhombre_ [_Fantasia for a Gentleman_] for guitar and orchestra (1954):
_Concierto serenata_ for harp and orchestra (1954):
_Entre olivares_ [_Among the Olive Groves_] for solo guitar (1956):
_Concierto madrigal_ for two guitars and orchestra (1966):
_Concierto andaluz_ for four guitars and orchestra (1967):
_Concierto pastoral_ for flute and orchestra (1978):










Fourteen opera overtures:










Symphony no.1 in F op.40 (1850):
_Ivan the Terrible_ - 'musical portrait' for orchestra op.79 (1869):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Wagner: Tannhäuser - Overture
Wagner: Das Rheingold - Einzug der Götter
Wagner: Die Walküre - Feuerzauber
Wagner: Götterdämmerung: Siegfrieds Rheinfahrt*
London Symphony Orchestra

*Wagner: Tristan und Isolde: Love Duet from Act II*
Frida Leider (soprano), Lauritz Melchior (tenor)
Ochester der Berlin Staatsopera
London Symphony Orchestra

*Humperdinck: Hänsel unde Gretel - Prelude
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung*
London Symphony Orchestra

The second disc of this wonderful set is mostly Wagner, recordings made between 1926 and 1929 with the London Symphony Orchestra. The Tristan duet (a composite of two sessions recorded months apart, one in Berlin the other in London) is one of the greatest Wagner recordings ever made, with Leider later saying that it was performed at such an intensity that she nearly fainted during the sessions. It hardly needs be added that Coates was one of the greatest Wagner conductors of all time.


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord Nos. 1-3 BWV: 1014-16

Isabelle Faust, Kristian Bezuidenhout


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 4

*Bach
Bist du bei mir* (Stölzel attrib. Bach)
*Auch hochgelobter Gottessohn
Geliebet sei der Herr
Sagte, saget mir geschwinde
Bereite dich, Zion
Ach, bleibe doch
Wohl euch, ihr auserwählten Seelen*
Celia Nicklin (oboe da caccia or oboe d'amore), Neil Black (oboe d'amore)
Peter Lloyd, Edward Beckett (flutes)
Richard Kraemer (organ), Kenneth Heath (cello), John Gray (double-bass), Martin Gatt (bassoon)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields - Neville Marriner

*Christmas Orotorio - Schläfe, mein Liebster
Christmas Orotorio - Schließse, mein Herze, dies selige Wunder*
Academy of St Martin in the Fields - Philip Ledger

*Mass in B minor - Laudamus te
- Qui sedes ad dexteram Patris
- Agnus dei*
Continuo: Alan Harverson (organ), Raymond Clark (cello), Gerald Drucker (double-bass)
New Philharmonia Orchestra - Otto Klemperer

More wonderful Bach from Dame Janet.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Good choice, if you streaming try: Shostakovich - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 ( 2006 recording)
> CD is hard to find .


It is one of the few CD's I had time for this week... it has been on repeat...

Thank you!! :tiphat:

Very good recommendation...


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> Seconded - one the best recent recordings of the concertos.


Yes yes yes!!! It has been on replay most of the week..


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 5 'Emperor' - Stephen Bishop Kovacevich, LSO, Sir Colin Davis.
> 
> This is the first Emperor recording I bought back in 1990 when classical was a bit of a mystery to me. I still reckon it is well worth consideration for anyone looking for a decent performance - keep in mind the Philips sound from 1969 is still very good.
> 
> View attachment 134677


Interesting ... It was also my first CD of Beethoven's 5t... 
I had a love hate relationship with this...

Liked very much at the time and then a couple of years later sold it... could not stand the slowness of the middle movement... Now I regret it...


----------



## Malx

Bruckner Symphony in F minor & Overture in G Minor - Saarbrucken RSO, Skrowaczewski.
CD1 from the Bruckner box:


----------



## The3Bs

With too much work and family commitments could not dedicate much time this week... so concentrated on learning something new:

Shostakovich ‎- Violin Concertos









Sergey Khachatryan
Kurt Masur
Orchestre National De France

Fantastic! Thanks to Rogerx and Malx... I am glad I dedicated some time to this...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

No. 1, officially my favorite Brahms


----------



## Guest002

Reinhard Kaiser's _Crœsus_, René Jacobs and the Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin.

An exciting performance of a neglected work.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Trying to find some Bach that I enjoy on more than an intellectual level.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Adams: Nixon in China
Edo de Waart & Orchestra of St. Luke's


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 3

Donna Brown (soprano), Jean Louis Steuerman (piano), Sato Moughalian (flute) & Alexandre Silvério (bassoon)

The Cellists of the São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (OSESP) with the special participation of Antônio Meneses, Roberto Minczuk


----------



## The3Bs

Rmathuln said:


> *Schubert: Rosamunde Incindetal Music Selections*
> Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra
> George Szell, cond. 1957
> 
> FROM:
> 
> View attachment 134755


This Schubert is one of my desert island discs ...


----------



## Joe B

Felicity Lott (soprano) and Graham Johnson (piano) joined by members of The Song Makers Almanac performing songs of Francis Poulenc:









Recommend


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ēriks Ešenvalds*: Legend of the Walled-In Woman, In paradisum. Ethan Sperry, Portland State Chamber Choir, unknown string soloists (I got this on Qobuz and don't have a booklet)

My two favorite tracks on the disc. So good.


----------



## The3Bs

Joe B said:


> Yuri Temirkanov leading the New York Philharmonic in Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's "Scheherazade":


Brilliant and The Russian Festival Overture is also spectacular


----------



## Joe B

The3Bs said:


> Brilliant and The Russian Festival Overture is also spectacular


I agree. And whenever I post I'm listening to "Scheherazade" on this disc, be it known I always let it play through for the reason you state, "spectacular".


----------



## The3Bs

Morning break..

Prokofiev ‎- Piano Music: Romeo & Juliet Op.75 / Cinderella Op.95 & Op.97









Frederic Chiu

What a delightful Disc (a long time since I listened to this) .... Well recorded and very well played Prokofiev...


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> *Ēriks Ešenvalds*I got this on Qobuz and don't have a booklet)


I too got it on Qobuz and it comes with a booklet - you should double check. Failing that, PM me your email address and I'll send you the PDF.


----------



## Bourdon

*The King's Musick*

This is my most expensive single CD,hard to find except as a LP but worth every penny.


----------



## Dimace

New month, new hope. Let us start our musical journey with Anton and his 1st symphony with Wiener PO under Claudio Abbado. Actually this one is his third Symphony. The first two, the 0 and the 00 they made by the time the composer was studying in Wien. This one has been made a year of two after his graduation. Anton was (originally) not a composer but a very successful organ player. The symphony isn't something super but for a beginning very good. The progress the composer made after the 0 and the 00 is to be seen and heard. I like this Decca recording for the good sound and the good tempo.


----------



## Art Rock

Actually, the sequence in composition is 00 (1863), 1 (1866), 0 (1869).


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> New month, new hope. Let us start our musical journey with Anton and his 1st symphony with Wiener PO under Claudio Abbado. Actually this one is his third Symphony. The first two, the 0 and the 00 they made by the time the composer was studying in Wien. This one has been made a year of two after his graduation. Anton was (originally) not a composer but a very successful organ player. *The symphony isn't something super* but for a beginning very good. The progress the composer made after the 0 and the 00 is to be seen and heard. I like this Decca recording for the good sound and the good tempo.
> 
> View attachment 135042


That's maybe true but I really love the Scherzo of this symphony.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius, Khachaturian: Violin Concertos

Sergey Khachatryan (violin)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Emmanuel Krivine

Sergey Khachatryan is among the most compelling players of his generation. Being the youngest- ever winner of the Sibelius Competition (2000) he was bound to record the Sibelius Concerto.
Attention The3Bs


----------



## Art Rock

Time for the famous Mass once again. Often seen as his masterpiece. But even though I have tried many times, in different versions, I still see it as a full tier lower than the two main passions and his best cantatas. Still very much enjoy it though.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae:










Seek him that maketh the seven stars - *Jonathan Dove* 
The souls of the righteous -* Francis Pott* 
Magnificat - *Giles Swayne* (interesting piece, very good)
Mother and child - *John Tavener* 
Lute-book lullaby - *Alexander L'Estrange* 
O be joyful in the Lord - *Jeremy Filsell* 
The seasons of his mercies - *Richard Rodney Bennett* 
My song is love unknown - *Francis Pott*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.9 in D major. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, live recording from 1982

First listen to this symphony in quite some time-actually, as I remember, I listened to this recording about a month and a half ago, but I must not have been in the right mood. This music, and the music-making, is astonishingly good. While Karajan may not have been a full-blooded Mahlerian like a Bernstein or a Klemperer, he was born to conduct this symphony. Incredible.



HenryPenfold said:


> I too got it on Qobuz and it comes with a booklet - you should double check. Failing that, PM me your email address and I'll send you the PDF.


Good catch, I found it. That makes this the only Qobuz purchase I've ever gotten that includes a booklet.


----------



## sonance

earlier (first listen):
Ellen Taaffe Zwilich: Concertos
- (Double) Concerto for violin, cello and orchestra
- Concerto for piano and orchestra
- Triple Concerto for violin, cello, piano and orchestra
Kalichstein Laredo Robinson Trio; Florida State University Orchestra/Michael Stern (koch)










now:
Giorgio Federico Ghedini (orchestral works)
- Architetture (Concerto for orchestra)
- Contrappunti (for violin, viola, cello and orchestra)
- Marinaresca e baccanale (for orchestra)
Paolo Chiavacci, violin; Riccardo Savinelli, viola; Giuseppe Scaglione, cello; Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma/Francesco La Vecchia (naxos)


----------



## Vasks

_Just James_

*MacMillan - Busqueda (composer/Catalyst)
MacMillan - Mass (Baker/Hyperion)
MacMillan - The Berserking (Donahoe/RCA)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 3*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Works for piano and orchestra

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

Schumann: Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Schumann: Träumerei (from Kinderszenen, Op. 15)


----------



## Malx

Earlier:
Mozart, Symphonies No 36 'Linz' & No 40 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Joe B

Needing to cleanse the palate from art song and choral music, I've got this cranked.

Eduardo Mata leading the Dallas Symphony Orchestra in Sergey Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite":










edit: letting this play through


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.7


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Arias

Charlotte Margiono (soprano)

Amsterdam Bach Soloists

Mozart: Al desio di chi t'adora, K 577
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Ei parte...Per pietà (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Non più di fiori (from La clemenza di Tito)
Mozart: Non più, tutto ascoltai - Non temer, amato bene, K490
Mozart: Parto, parto, ma tu ben mio (from La Clemenza di Tito)
Mozart: Per pieta, bell'idol mio, K78


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing cataloging my CD's alphabetical per composer. Still at R.










Reger - String quartet op74, String trio op141b (Mannheimer SQ on MDG)










Reizenstein - Piano Concerto No. 2, Serenade in F, Overture Cyrano de Bergerac (Nurnberger, Traub, Triendl, CPO)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Pärt: Berliner Messe
Vladimir Spivakov & Moscow Virtuosi & Academy of Choral Art


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Horn Concertos*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Harty: An Irish Symphony

RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra
Proinnsias O Duinn


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hppq
Described by Mahler as a "great hymn to the glory of every aspect of creation", his majestic Third Symphony entrances and humbles us as we are taken on an epic journey through nature; through the meadows, through the animal and human kingdoms to "the love of God". However, he doesn't neglect the "everyday"; we hear a military march, a children's song and fragments of a folk dance too. Mezzo-soprano Karen Cargill joins the orchestra for the awestruck fourth movement, which Mahler titled "What night tells me (mankind)", setting a poem by Nietzsche who searches desperately to make sense of the grief and joy of the world, and the Boy and Girl Choristers of Gloucester Cathedral and the ladies' voices of the BBC National Chorus of Wales bring us the chiming bells and the song of the angels.

Recorded at the Bridgewater Hall in Manchester to open the BBC Philharmonic's 2017-18 season.
Presented by Tom Redmond

Mahler: Symphony No 3

Karen Cargill (mezzo-soprano)
BBC National Chorus of Wales
Boy and Girl Choristers of Gloucester Cathedral
BBC Philharmonic
Juanjo Mena (conductor)

After the concert, a chance to hear a new release from UK composer Cecilia McDowall:

Cecilia McDowall: The Girl from Aleppo for chorus, violin and piano
National Children's Choir of Great Britain
Harriet Mackenzie (violin)
Claire Dunham (piano)
Dan Ludford-Thomas (conductor)
Label: Convivium Records CR054


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135062


*Franz Schubert*

Symphonies Nos. 1-9
"Grand Duo" in C major
Rosamunde: Overture "The Magic Harp

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Claudio Abbado, conductor

1988, reissued 2010


----------



## Malx

Music to clear the mind:

J S Bach, Sonatas for Harpsichord & Violin Nos 1-3 BWV 1014-1016 -Jorg-Andreas Botticher (Harpsichord) & Chiara Banchini (Violin).

J S Bach, French Suites Nos 5, 3 & 1 BWV 816, 812 & 814 - Blandine Rannou (Harpsichord).


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> *Franz Liszt*: Hungarian Rhapsody No.12 in C-sharp minor, Liebesträume No.3, etc. Jorge Bolet
> 
> Recent Bolet talk in another thread has prompted me to break out the one CD of his that I have. Damn fine playing, crystal clear. He makes Liszt sound easy.


Bolet was magical with this fare!!!


----------



## Art Rock

More 'R' (by the way, within one letter, I just pick at random, before someone asks where's Respighi?)










Rott - Symphony in E major, Cincinatti, Samuel, Hyperion.

This was the first recording of this stunning debut symphony, I bought it around 1990 when it was released.


----------



## Jacck

Art Rock said:


> Rott - Symphony in E major, Cincinatti, Samuel, Hyperion.
> 
> This was the first recording of this stunning debut symphony, I bought it around 1990 when it was released.


I have listened to this symphony maybe 3 times and I have the same problem as with the Langgaard 1 with it. It is masterfully orchestrated and is a product of a genius, but somehow misses anything really memorable. Even after the 3 hearings, I cannot really remember any particular passage that stuck in my memory.


----------



## Joachim Raff

_"Scorching Rachmaninov From Rozhdestvensky"_


----------



## Knorf

Krzysztof Penderecki: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit

I really had the wrong idea about these symphonies. I still think No. 3 is the first wholly convincing _as_ a symphony, but No. 2 is growing on me. Neither is a harkening back to Mahler or Bruckner, but rather more like continuing where Dmitri Shostakovich left off.

None so far are as convincing or appealing to me as the symphonies of Lutosławski-whose music is much more optimistic despite being more "avant garde"-but I am enjoying them.


----------



## Eramire156

*Working my way thru the Amadeus Quartet box set*

*Franz Schubert
String Quintet in C major









Amadeus Quartet 
William Pleeth*


----------



## The3Bs

Late afternoon violin:

Giuseppe Tartini : Il maestro delle nazioni, Chaconne and sonatas









Emile Tassev

From a Szeryng student..


----------



## The3Bs

millionrainbows said:


> Philip Glass: The Complete Piano Etudes, Books I and II, Bojan Gorisek, piano. This is a departure in sound from what I've heard of Borisek; usually, like in his Satie, the sound is clearer and closely-miked. Here, the mikes are more distant, and there is a lot of hall sound. This works, although I had to get used to this new sonic approach. It reveals Glass as a Romantic, through-and through. There is plenty of large, expansive dramatic gesture, and lots of rubato. By the seventh etude, I had accepted it.


This will go into my queue (digitally... if I find it via Spotify or Idagio...Thank's


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Symphony No 5 - Vienna PO, Klemperer.
> 
> I have mentioned this before so please ignore me if I am repeating myself - this is one of my favourite performances of this symphony. It is late Klemperer (1968) so the pace is slow but with the Vienna PO playing so beautifully for him, it for me, matters not. There is a majesty and reverence that makes this live recording something special to my ears - despite the slow pace Klemperer never seems to lose a sense of forward momentum. It won't be to everyone's taste but what it definitely is not, is a run of the mill playing of the notes with no personality.
> A recording that will never lose its place on my shelves.
> 
> View attachment 134982


I think I have this CD somewhere.. will look for it over the weekend... Will be curious for teh Schubert ... can not remember my impressions..


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pioanoconcertos 20 & 25


----------



## Knorf

Apparently I'm in the mood for Polish symphonies today.

Witold Lutosławski: Symphony No. 2, Cello Concerto, _Mała Suite_, _Grave_.
Paul Watkins, Cello.
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner.


----------



## Flamme

Half Guitar, half Cello - the arpeggione is is resurrected for this concert. Catriona Young presents a chamber concert from Switzerland.

12:31 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Sonatine in D major, Op 137
Martin Zeller (arpeggione), Els Biesemans (fortepiano)

12:45 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Impromptu in B flat, op. post. 142/3
Els Biesemans (fortepiano)

12:58 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor
Martin Zeller (arpeggione), Els Biesemans (fortepiano)

01:22 AM
Bernhard Heinrich Romberg (1767-1841)
Adagio in E major
Martin Zeller (arpeggione), Els Biesemans (fortepiano)

01:25 AM
Louis Spohr (1784-1859)
Tempo di Polacca in A, from 'Faust'
Martin Zeller (arpeggione), Els Biesemans (fortepiano)

01:28 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Five Song Transcriptions
Martin Zeller (cello), Els Biesemans (fortepiano)

01:47 AM
Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837)
Variations on 'La Monferrina', Op 54
Martin Zeller (cello), Els Biesemans (fortepiano)

02:02 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828), Franz Liszt (transcriber), Martin Zeller (arranger), Els Biesemans (arranger)
Leise flehen meine Lieder
Martin Zeller (cello), Els Biesemans (fortepiano)

02:08 AM
Ludomir Rozycki (1883-1953)
Anheli, Op 22
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Janusz Przybylski (conductor)

02:31 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Symphony No 8 in F major, Op 93
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos (conductor)

02:58 AM
Fritz Kreisler (1875-1962)
Rondino on a theme by Beethoven
Taik-Ju Lee (violin), Young-Lan Han (piano)

03:02 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op 44
Igor Levit (piano), Signum Quartet

03:32 AM
Andrea Falconieri (c.1585-1656)
Folias para mi Señora Doña Tarolilla de Garallenos; Begli occhi Lucent
Jan Van Elsacker (tenor), United Continuo Ensemble

03:39 AM
Gabriel Pierne (1863-1937)
Etude de concert, Op 13
Paloma Kouider (piano)

03:43 AM
Johann Heinrich Schmelzer (c.1620-1680)
Fechtschule (Fencing School)
Stockholm Antiqua

03:51 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828), Matthaus Casimir von Collin (author)
Nacht und Träume, D827
Edith Wiens (soprano), Rudolf Jansen (piano)

03:55 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Nocturne in F major, Op 15 no 1
Tanel Joamets (piano)

04:00 AM
William Walton (1902-1983)
Johannesburg Festival Overture
Stavanger Symphony Orchestra, David Atherton (conductor)

04:09 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Schaffe in mir, Gott, ein rein Herz Op 29 No 2
Vienna Chamber Choir, Johannes Prinz (director)

04:15 AM
Carl Reinecke (1824-1910)
Ballade for flute and orchestra
Matej Zupan (flute), RTV Slovenia Symphony Orchestra, David de Villiers (conductor)

04:24 AM
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Conclusion in E minor for 2 flutes, strings and continuo TWV 50:e5
Giovanni Antonini (recorder), Wroclaw Baroque Orchestra, Jaroslaw Thiel (conductor)

04:31 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Overture in D major D590 'in the Italian style'
Wroclaw Baroque Orchestra, Giovanni Antonini (conductor)

04:39 AM
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847), Sergey Rachmaninov (arranger)
A Midsummer Night's Dream (Scherzo)
Valerie Tryon (piano)

04:44 AM
Frantisek Jiranek (1698-1778)
Violin Concerto in D minor
Marina Katarzhnova (baroque violin), Collegium Marianum

05:00 AM
Johan Svendsen (1840-1911)
Festival Polonaise, Op 12
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Philippe Jordan (conductor)

05:09 AM
Lars-Erik Larsson (1908-1986), Sigfrid Siwertz (lyricist)
De nakna tradens sanger, Op 7 (Songs of the Naked Trees)
Swedish Radio Choir, Gote Widlund (conductor)

05:25 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Symphony No 35 in D major, K385 'Haffner'
Danish National Chamber Orchestra, Adam Fischer (conductor)

05:45 AM
Frank Martin (1890-1974)
Trio sur des mélodies populaires irlandaises
Delta Piano Trio

06:01 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
3 Songs - Liebesbotschaft, Heidenroslein & Litanei auf das Fest
Bryn Terfel (bass baritone), Malcolm Martineau (piano)

06:10 AM
Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Antoni Ros-Marba (conductor)
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hppz


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Very fine Brahms Sextet no.1 on vinyl

View attachment 135083


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
Paavo Järvi & Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

3 & 4


----------



## Marc

Dimace said:


> New month, new hope. Let us start our musical journey with Anton and his 1st symphony with Wiener PO under Claudio Abbado. Actually this one is his third Symphony. The first two, the 0 and the 00 they made by the time the composer was studying in Wien. This one has been made a year of two after his graduation. Anton was (originally) not a composer but a very successful organ player. The symphony isn't something super but for a beginning very good. The progress the composer made after the 0 and the 00 is to be seen and heard. I like this Decca recording for the good sound and the good tempo.
> 
> View attachment 135042


Actually, no. 00 - the "study symphony" - was Bruckner's first (finished in 1863), this official no. 1 in C minor was the 2nd (first version finished in 1866) and no. 0 (in D minor) was the 3rd (finished in 1869). On the score's title page of no. 0 ("die Nullte"), Brucker originally wrote "No. 2", but later he crossed that and replaced it with "Ø - diese Sinfonie ist ganz ungültig". The "Ø" has often been misread as a "null" or "zero" (i.o.w.: composed before nr. 1), but it actually means "invalid".


----------



## flamencosketches

Marc said:


> Actually, no. 00 - the "study symphony" - was Bruckner's first (finished in 1863), this official no. 1 in C minor was the 2nd (first version finished in 1866) and no. 0 (in D minor) was the 3rd (finished in 1869). On the score's title page of no. 0 ("die Nullte"), Brucker originally wrote "No. 2", but later he crossed that and replaced it with "Ø - diese Sinfonie ist ganz ungültig". The "Ø" has often been misread as a "null" or "zero" (i.o.w.: composed before nr. 1), but it actually means "invalid".


Anyone know why he hated it so much? I haven't heard his 0 or 00 symphonies...


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius, Khachaturian: Violin Concertos
> 
> Sergey Khachatryan (violin)
> 
> Sinfonia Varsovia, Emmanuel Krivine
> 
> Sergey Khachatryan is among the most compelling players of his generation. Being the youngest- ever winner of the Sibelius Competition (2000) he was bound to record the Sibelius Concerto.
> Attention The3Bs


Noted... and added to the queue... I did hear the Shostakovich violin concerto (1) again this morning...

Now for something I have seen in these pages...

Philip Glass - The Complete Piano Etudes









Bojan Gorišek

As commented already by *millionrainbows* this has a new acoustic approach to the recording... Maybe it is the mike placement ... maybe it is the not so natural reverb... the first few etudes really take bit to get into ... 
I like it in places and not in others .. 
As a whole I prefer Anton Batagov and for selection of the etudes we have the Fantastic Vikingur Olafsson and his marvelously engineered CD.


----------



## The3Bs

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Horn Concertos*
> 
> View attachment 135059


Wholeheartedly Recommended :tiphat::clap::clap:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Verklarte Nacht*

Personally, I think Rattle nails this.


----------



## Knorf

And Bruckner's unnumbered Symphonies in F minor and D minor are totally worthy pieces, and he was wrong to nullify either, especially the D minor. I don't use the "0" or "00" labels because they're so misleading.


----------



## Marc

Oops… I actually came here to post about my own 'special' Bruckner listening. 

I'm listening to a funny and complicated 'thing'. A copied disc, which I burned from a rare (library) issue quite some time ago. It's a 'mixed' performance of Anton Bruckner's (official ) 2nd symphony in C minor, WAB 102. Apparently I did not make a copy of the booklet, but I made a few notes myself and these notes are saying: original version of 1872, with, in the Finale, Brucker's alterings from the 1876 version. Heavens above, this Version and Edition thing with his symphonies is so confusing!
It's apparently a recording of an Austrian radio broadcast in 1991, recorded in the Linzer Brucknerhaus, when Kurt Eichhorn and the Bruckner Orchester Linz presented a few alternative versions of this symphony and recorded them for the first time. At the time, William Carragan was busy working to arrange an official score of Brucker's own original 1872 version.

I like both the version and the performance. Somehow I have a weak spot for this 'Pausen-Sinfonie', because IMHO it's an interesting and attractive transition from Schubertian to 'mature' Brucknerian language. I also like Eichhorn's fresh, and not too 'monumental' approach. 
Sure, Chicago and Amsterdam might have (had) more refined brass sections, but this is all very well executed.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mix 'n' match part six tonight with Joaquim Serra, Rodion Shchedrin and Vissarion Shebalin.

Serra was said to be popular in his native Catalonia (although not popular enough in general to warrant any mention at all on Wikipedia, it seems...) but sadly he died relatively young in 1957. The works here are accessible and not lacking in attractive regional colour but unfortunately nothing about them has ever really leapt out and grabbed me so far.

I was never drawn in by what I heard of Shchedrin's orchestral work but I took the plunge on this two-disc piano preludes set mainly to see if they could match up to Shostakovich's earlier contributions to the genre - from which Shchedrin clearly got his inspiration to compose his own. From a purely academic viewpoint it's not for me to say whether they do or not, but as a listening experience they are both interesting and assured enough to stand alongside those by Shosty. I have to wonder why they are so rarely mentioned anywhere.

Shebalin is a particularly sad case. I enjoyed the first disc of what seemed to be a promising string quartet cycle but by the time I decided to investigate further the Olympia label had gone belly-up and prices for the two additional discs I wanted seemed to skyrocket virtually overnight. Unlike some Olympia discs they have never been re-released on any other label. Oh, what might have been...

_Impressions camparoles_ [_Rural Impressions_] - five orchestral pieces (1927):
_Varacions por orquestra i piano_ (by 1931):
_Romàntica_ for orchestra (????):
_Dues estampes simfòniques_ for orchestra (????):
_Puigsoliu_ - tone poem for _cobla_ ensemble, arr. for orchestra by Salvador Brotons (orig. c. 1956 - arr. c. 2000):










_Twenty Four Preludes and Fugues Vols.1 and 2_ for piano (1963 and 1970): 
_Polyphonic Notebook_ - twenty-five preludes for piano (1972):










String Quartet no.1 in A-minor op.2 (1923-24):
String Quartet no.2 in B-flat op.19 (1934-35):
String Quartet no.3 in E-minor op.28 (prob. 1939):


----------



## Marc

flamencosketches said:


> Anyone know why he hated it so much? I haven't heard his 0 or 00 symphonies...


I.c. no. 00 in F minor: his composing teacher Otto Kitzler called the work "not particularly inspired and not very characterful". Bruckner was very self-critical, so in the end he decided not to number the piece, but instead give it to one of his friends, Cyrill Hynais.

I.c. no. 0 (the 'invalid' one): after hearing a performance of Beethoven 9, Bruckner himself wanted to compose a symphony in D minor, too. Maybe he declared this first D minor symphony 'invalid', because of some similarities with what became the official Third Symphony (also in D minor), on which work Bruckner already had start sketching. I doubt if he really 'hated' the work, because he did not throw it away, or even burned it, but he kept the score (thankfully!). 
But here is a 2nd possible reason why it was never performed. IIRC, I once read that it was originally to be performed at a small scaled concert given by conductor Otto Dessoff, but at a private play-through in Vienna, Dessoff is said to have asked (probably in a rather cynical way): "I don't hear any theme… where's the theme?", which made the already uncertain and self-critical composer even more dismissive of any public performance at all. Therefore he decided to skip the piece, and gave his full energy to the (official) Third.


----------



## Knorf

Time for some Beethoven. Symphonies 6 & 8. Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel.

This is really a lovely and wholly recommendable period-instruments cycle.


----------



## Marc

Knorf said:


> And Bruckner's unnumbered Symphonies in F minor and D minor are totally worthy pieces, and he was wrong to nullify either, especially the D minor. I don't use the "0" or "00" labels because they're so misleading.


When I first heard the F minor (Eliahu Inbal, Teldec), it made me think of Schumann a bit.
The 'invalid' D minor has got more or less the same atmosphere as the official First in C minor. I slightly prefer the latter: I love its first movement but I mainly prefer it because of its awesome Scherzo.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: 3 Clarinets, Cello & Piano; Bass Clarinet & Percussion; Clarinet & String Quartet. Carol Robinson (clarinet & bass clarinet), Quatuor Diotima, various other soloists

I love this stuff... Feldman can join Brahms & Mozart among the ranks of composers who wrote beautifully for the clarinet late in life...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Chamber Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Manxfeeder said:


> *Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135046


I cannot tell you how glad I am you posted this. I was going to buy one of their recordings with Prokofiev and Tchaikovsky but now I'm going to get this instead. She is fantastic and what I've heard of Abbado I have enjoyed as well.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rambler

*George Dyson: Violin Concerto & Children's Suite* Lydia Mordkovitch (violin) & City of London Sinfonia conducted by Richard Hickox on Chandos








George Dyson was an English composer of a somewhat conservative stamp (musically speaking). The Violin Concerto dates from the early years of the Second World War - an event that this music does not appear to be influenced by - unless as a deliberate escape from that troubled time.

Overall Dyson is an undemanding listen, and although perfectly pleasant once in a while, this music fails to really enthuse me.

An excellent performance and recording.


----------



## Knorf

Marc said:


> When I first heard the F minor (Eliahu Inbal, Teldec), it made me think of Schumann a bit.


I can see that. It's not mature Bruckner, but it's very well crafted and more inspired than his teacher gave him credit for. 


> The 'invalid' D minor has got more or less the same atmosphere as the official First in C minor. I slightly prefer the latter: I love its first movement but I mainly prefer it because of its awesome Scherzo.


I think they're both unjustly neglected. It's sad, really, how much Bruckner's insecurity got the better of him. It even leads people to this day to mistrust his revisions, even the authorized ones he made all on his own, without outside pressure.


----------



## The3Bs

Evening Symphonies:

Beethoven: Sinfonie Nr. 5









Teodor Currentzis
MusicAeterna

I have been putting this one to the back with some fears that my expectations after hearing the first movement and also liking much of what Currentzis does... but today I decided to give it a Spotify spin...

Drive drive and drive... what an approach.
I like the balance between all the parts of the orchestra including the percussion. The minor minus point being the Andante con Motto, being a little too much Motto... but the way he build the tension to get to the 3rd movement Allegro is nicely done.


----------



## Itullian

Act 1


----------



## flamencosketches

*Edward Elgar*: Sospiri; Elegy; Spanish Lady Suite, etc. Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 0 in D Minor
*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Also sprach Zarathustra, op.30. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

Wow, Karajan kills it with this piece! Nice! It looks like I'm becoming a Karajan fan-boy after all


----------



## Manxfeeder

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I cannot tell you how glad I am you posted this. I was going to buy one of their recordings with Prokofiev and Tchaikovsky but now I'm going to get this instead. She is fantastic and what I've heard of Abbado I have enjoyed as well.


Great! At least I did something good today. :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Rachmaninov, The Bells - Marina Mescheriakova (soprano), Sergei Larin (tenor), Vladimir Chernov (baritone), The Moscow State Chamber Choir, Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.


----------



## The3Bs

Evening Symphonies (2)

Johannes Brahms ‎- Symphonie No. 4









Carlos Kleiber 
Wiener Philharmoniker

Had to go and spin this after reading the Brahms 4th discussion. For some reason I have very vivid memory imprints of the Szell and Walter but not so much of this one. Now I know why... For me it is all about the 4rth movement.. and though Kleiber's account with the Wiener is a very fine one ... it does not tingle my sensory/emotional receptors the same way the Szell and Walter do...


----------



## Rambler

*Samuel Barber: The Songs* Cheryl Studer (soprano) & Thomas Hampson (baritone) with John Browning (piano) on DG.








The second disc from this two CD set of the complete songs of Samuel Barber. A fine recording of these songs.


----------



## Guest

This wonderful release also includes numerous pieces written for Buchbinder as responses to Beethoven's composition plus variations by 19th century composers.


----------



## Knorf

I think I need to get that Buchbinder "Diabelli Project."


----------



## The3Bs

Evening Symphonies (3)

Johannes Brahms ‎- Symphony No. 4 • Academic Festival Overture • Tragic Overture









Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell

... and now to one that was at the peak for a long time... this really gets my blood flowing ....and some goosebumps also.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glass, Etudes.*

Listening on Spotify.


----------



## Guest

Knorf said:


> I think I need to get that Buchbinder "Diabelli Project."


Indeed. Lera Auerbach deserves bonus points for the title of her contribution: "Diabellical Waltz"!


----------



## Knorf

Aaron Copland: _Inscape_, Roger Sessions: Symphony No. 8, George Perle: _Transcendental Modulations_, Bernard Rands: _...where the murmurs die..._
The American Symphony Orchestra, Leon Botstein.

I think the piece on this album that impresses me the most is the Sessions Eighth Symphony. Everything is worth hearing, though! Excellent stuff.


----------



## The3Bs

Manxfeeder said:


> *Glass, Etudes.*
> 
> Listening on Spotify.
> 
> View attachment 135103


Listened earlier today also... 
What are your first reactions?


----------



## senza sordino

I am unfamiliar with the music of Glazunov except for the violin concerto and The Seasons

From this large set I listened to: Symphonies 3, 9 (unfinished), 2 and 1. The Seasons. Saxophone Concerto. Piano Concerto no 1, from Spotify. Not a lot of information there, so I don't know who the soloists are.


----------



## The3Bs

In preparation to follow ("again") Rogerx's recommendation for Sergey Khachatryan Sibelius...

Jean Sibelius ‎- Violin Concerto In D Minor, Op. 47 (Both Versions)









Leonidas Kavakos
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä

Of the modern recording this has been the one I keep coming back to when I want to go for Sibelius violin concerto... so decided to give it a re-spin before trying on Sergey Khachatryan's CD...

Spectacular sound engineering with a dynamic range to match the requirements of Sibelius moody musical orchestration...and of course Leonidas Kavakos is also a previous recipient of the Sibelius Prize.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Mariss Jansons & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## Rambler

*English Choral Music: Britten* Choir of St John's College, Cambridge directed by Christopher Robinson on Naxos








I must say (as an English man) there are some things English composers frequently excel at - choral music and music for strings come to mind. Britten is writing in his own voice here, but these pieces are definitely in the English choral tradition. Wonderful music!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Bach. Bach. And more Bach.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rambler said:


> *English Choral Music: Britten* Choir of St John's College, Cambridge directed by Christopher Robinson on Naxos
> View attachment 135107
> 
> 
> I must say (as an English man) there are some things English composers frequently excel at - choral music and music for strings come to mind. Britten is writing in his own voice here, but these pieces are definitely in the English choral tradition. Wonderful music!


Why is that, I've always wondered. What is it with you English and choral music?


----------



## Coach G

Helgi said:


> Just got this after seeing it mentioned in a recent Das Lied von der Erde thread. Fantastic performance by Wunderlich and Fischer-Dieskau :angel:
> 
> I don't think I need any more DLvdEs now.


The best DLVDE; at least in the baritone version. Wunderlich & Fischer-Diskau; not much can't get better than that.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Elgar - Symphony No. 2*
Adrian Boult/London Philharmonic Orchestra

Elgar's 1st is one of my favorite early-20thc symphonies, but the 2nd has always been a bit of a struggle for me. Well, not anymore! Boult gives it a lithe and transparent reading that really brings out the brilliant orchestration (I really believe Elgar was one of the greatest orchestrators, though he didn't often showcase it). The second movement sounds like a symphony by Wagner. Great stuff, methinks.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rambler said:


> *English Choral Music: Britten* Choir of St John's College, Cambridge directed by Christopher Robinson on Naxos
> View attachment 135107
> 
> 
> I must say (as an English man) there are some things English composers frequently excel at - choral music and music for strings come to mind. Britten is writing in his own voice here, but these pieces are definitely in the English choral tradition. Wonderful music!


Agreed - don't forget Rubbra!


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Anthony Payne* - Time's Arrow

Under 30 minutes, essentially a symphony in one movement. Often dense music, but clearly delineated. Powerful brass interweaved with rhythmic strings and sublime woodwind. Not short on melody, for a modern composition and the harmonics nod in the direction of late romantic. This CDis a pride-possession.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Sibelius: Pelléas et Mélisande Op. 46*
Bournemouh Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund, Cond. 1978










Sadly this has not been included in the more recent remasterings of Berglund's Sibelius recordings


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Nielsen* - Symphony #5

A performance almost up there with Horenstein, IMV.


----------



## Marc

Knorf said:


> I can see that. It's not mature Bruckner, but it's very well crafted and more inspired than his teacher gave him credit for.
> 
> I think they're both unjustly neglected. It's sad, really, how much Bruckner's insecurity got the better of him. It even leads people to this day to mistrust his revisions, even the authorized ones he made all on his own, without outside pressure.


On the other hand, I think that many Bruckner aficionado's are secretly very happy with all the revisions, versions and editions. Linzer, Wiener, Schalk, Orel, Haas, Nowak, Carragan… so many flavours to choose from. It's the best excuse to keep digging in Bruckner's musical legacy, and to purchase as many recordings and/or books/articles as possible.


----------



## Manxfeeder

The3Bs said:


> Listened earlier today also...
> What are your first reactions?


I'm not used to hearing Philip Glass played with emotion. Maybe that's what his music has been missing for me, because so far (I'm only on No. 6), these are very compelling.


----------



## Knorf

A hugely underrated symphonist.

Carlos Chávez: Symphony No. 6.
London Symphony Orchestra, Eduardo Mata.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> A hugely underrated symphonist.
> 
> Carlos Chávez: Symphony No. 6.
> London Symphony Orchestra, Eduardo Mata.


I have symphonies 1,2 & 4 on a Naxox historical CD, but I haven't listened to them carefully ......


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> A hugely underrated symphonist.


John Cage wrote a postitive reivew of his music in an article titled "Chavez and the Chicago Drouth," saying the second symphony could become our Pan-American Bolero. I'm listening to that now.


----------



## Joe B

A very early Delos recording (recorded 81, released 83). Really great capture with 2 mic's.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, w/ René Kollo (tenor) & Christa Ludwig (mezzosoprano)

It's not every day I listen to the 9th and Das Lied in the same day, much less both with the same conductor. But as I was sent this CD on accident today and having listened to Karajan's Mahler 9 earlier, it seemed like a sign that I ought to give this recording a shot. And I'm glad I did: it's a perfectly good Lied von der Erde. Karajan doesn't bluster through it like one might expect of him, quashing dynamics and rubato left and right along the way. He delivers a sensitive reading, w/ his signature rich legato string sound, of course, but it works. It's the slowest recording in my library, beating Baker/King/Haitink/RCO by 15 seconds. I think the two innermost songs are a bit on the slow side but I have no tempo complaints otherwise. Would recommend.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Mendelssohn: Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in D Minor & Concerto for Violin, Piano & String Orchestra in D Minor. Tamsin Waley-Cohen, Huw Watkins, Orchestra of the Swan & David Curtis. Two delightful very early works. The Concerto for Violin and Piano is lots of fun and a showpiece for which the performers are well up to the task. Recommended.










Mendelssohn: Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto Op. 64, Piano Trio Op. 49 & Violin Sonata In F Major. Anne-Sophie Mutter, André Previn Lynn Harrell & Gewandhausorchester Leipzig. The trio and sonata are the highlights here- Previn, Harrell and Mutter sound like they had a lot of fun.










Beethoven: Symphonies 1,2 3. Immerseel. Anima Eterna Brugge. A favourite HIP set. The Eroica was a bit lightweight for my taste but with a reduced orchestra, that's expected.










Scriabin: Piano Music. Soyeon Kate Lee. Excellent performances.










Brahms: Symphonies 1 & 4. Abbado, Berlin. A favourite Brahms set and very recommended.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> I have symphonies 1,2 & 4 on a Naxox historical CD, but I haven't listened to them carefully ......


In my opinion, No. 6 is the best of all of them.



Manxfeeder said:


> John Cage wrote a postitive reivew of his music in an article titled "Chavez and the Chicago Drouth," saying the second symphony could become our Pan-American Bolero. I'm listening to that now.


Chávez No. 2 might be the all-time purest expression of joy in a symphony.


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, w/ René Kollo (tenor) & Christa Ludwig (mezzosoprano).


Wow, I've never heard this. I've no idea how it escaped my notice. And with the same soloists as the Bernstein/Israel Phil. performance! That's interesting.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Symphony #2
Hermann Abendroth & Breslau Radio Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Dvořák _playing_ Koussevitzky ???

Yes ...









Bottesini*, Koussevitzky*, Zimmermann*, František Pošta, Dvořák Chamber Orchestra, Josef Vlach ‎- Double Bass Concertos
Label:
Supraphon ‎- 1110 3625, Supraphon ‎- 1110 3625 G
Format:
Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo
Country:
Czechoslovakia
Released:
1986


----------



## Joe B

Some selections from Sam Laughton leading the Elysian Singers in choral music of Sir James MacMillan:









*Miserere
Ave maris stella*

Sir James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Choir and Chamber Philharmonic in his own works:









*Magnificat
Nunc Dimittis*

And bookending this with another "Miserere", this time with Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen:









*Miserere*


----------



## 13hm13

John Field (1782-1837) | Nocturnes and Sonatas , Benjamin Frith piano

VOL. 1


----------



## Joe B

Derek Greten-Harrison leading Etherea Vocal Ensemble:


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Symphonic Variations & Piano Pieces

Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Olivier Latry (harmonium)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Stéphane Denève

Gramophone Magazine September 2010

This is an outstanding release in every way. In fact, I cannot recall another that included all Franck's masterpieces for the piano on a single disc and in which, moreover, every performance goes straight to the top of recommended recordings.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Wilhelm Kempff’s very unique 70’s recording of Bach’s Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 30/ Piano Quintet No. 2 in E major, Op. 31

Quintetto Bottesini


----------



## Art Rock

Reger - String quartets op109, op122 (Mannheimer, MDG)

A good way to start the day.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben, Op. 40/ Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder

Arleen Auger (soprano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Andre Previn


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas nos 27 & 30 - Artur Schnabel.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 5 - Handel

*Messiah: O thou that tellest good tidings to Zion
Messiah: He was despised*
Ambrosian Singers
English Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras

*Ah! crudel nel pianto mio
Amrida abbandonata*

English Chamber Orchestra - Raymond Leppard

The Mackerras _Messiah_ was one of the first recordings to make a stab in the direction of HIP. It was also the first one I ever owned, Baker's contribution being particularly memorable.

The two cantatas are listed as arr. Leppard, but I'm not sure what those 'arrangements' involve. Baker is, as always, a superb Handelian.


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Turandot

Joan Sutherland (Turandot), Luciano Pavarotti (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)

John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra -Zubin Mehta
Recorded: 1972-08-10
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010

Turandot is a psychologically complex work fusing appalling sadism with self-sacrificing devotion.
The icy Princess of China has agreed to marry any man of royal blood who can solve three riddles she has posed. If he fails his head will roll.
Calaf, the son of the exiled Tartar king Timur, answers all the questions easily and when Turandot hesitates to accept him, magnanimously offers her a riddle in return - 'What is his name?'.
Liù, Calaf's faithful slave-girl, is tortured but rather than reveal his identity kills herself.
Turandot finally capitulates, announcing that his name is Love. Dame Joan Sutherland's assumption of the title role is statuesque, combining regal poise with a more human warmth, while Montserrat Caballé is a touchingly sympathetic Liù, skilfully steering the character away from any hint of the mawkish. Pavarotti's Calaf is a heroic figure in splendid voice and the chorus is handled with great power, baying for blood at one minute, enraptured with Liù's nobility at the next. Mehta conducts with great passion and a natural feel for Puccini's wonderfully tempestuous drama. Well recorded.

Penguin Guide

Sutherland gives an intensely appealing interpretation, while Pavarotti gives a performance equally imaginitive. Mehta directs a gloriously rich and dramatic performance. Still the best-sounding Turandot on CD.

Presto Classical July 2014

this recording...works for me on every level. Of course you get Pavarotti singing Nessun dorma at his lyrical best, but more importantly than that, Montserrat Caballé sings Liù, showing off her famed pianissimo to great effect at the end of Signore, ascolta. Finally, as a bonus bit of luxury casting, Peter Pears takes the small role of Turandot's father, Emperor Altoum.

James Longstaffe


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mix 'n' match part seven with Bright Sheng, Maximilian Steinberg, Karlheinz Stockhausen and Johann Strauss II for this morning and early afternoon.

Sheng's disc is quite enjoyable and it did introduce me to the _pipa_, an instrument I hadn't heard of in any context before. The composition which features it, _Nanking! Nanking!_, is an elegy on the atrocities committed in that city by the Japanese army in 1937.

Steinberg was another of those unremarkable second-tier Russian composers who have done nothing for me over the years - as he held various important posts at the St. Petersburg/Leningrad Conservatoire for a long period I can perhaps assume that his true talents lay elsewhere. His other claim to fame was that he was Rimsky-Korsakov's son-in-law. As with the Rubinstein from a previous session this disc of unmemorable music has to go.

I have to admit that _Kontakte_ is only one of two works I have by Stockhausen. An early-ish work, Wikipedia has this to say about it: _'Kontakte refers both to contacts between instrumental and electronic sound groups and to contacts between self-sufficient, strongly characterized moments...'_. I can't remember too much about it, but at 35 minutes in length and split into two sections it was never likely to outstay its welcome.

JS2 was a wonderful melodist but the tiresome _RAT-tat-tat_ of the snare drum (does it seem over-prominent just on this recording, I wonder?) always puts me off listening to more than a handful of his waltzes at a time. Pity.

_Two Poems from the Sung Dynasty_ for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Lu You/ Li Qing] (by 1985):
_China Dreams_ for orchestra (1992-95):
_Nanking! Nanking!_ - threnody for pipa and orchestra (by 2000):










Symphony no.1 in D op.3 (1905-06):
_Prélude symphonique_ for orchestra op.7 (1908):
Fantaisie dramatique for orchestra op.9 (1910):










_Kontakte_ for electronic sounds, piano and percussion (1958-60):

 ***

(*** same recording but earlier artwork)

_Liebeslieder_ [_Love Songs_] op.114 (1852):
_Accelerationen_ op.234 (1860):
_Morgenblätter_ [_Morning Papers_] op.279 (1863):
_Dorfschwalben aus Österreich_ [_Village Swallows from Austria_] op.164 (1864): _***_
_Wiener Bonbons_ [_Viennese Sweets_] op.307 (1866):
_An der schönen blauen Donau_ [_On the Beautiful Blue Danube_] op.314 (1866):
_Künstlerleben_ [_Artists' Life_] op.316 (1867):
_Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald_ [_Tales from the Vienna Woods_] op.325 (1868):
_Sphärenklänge_ [_Music of the Spheres_] op.235 (1868): ***
_Wein, Weib und Gesang_ [_Wine, Women and Song_] op.333 (1869):
_Tausend und eine Nacht_ [_Thousand and One Nights_] op.346 (1871):
_Wiener Blut_ [_Viennese Blood_] op.354 (1873):
_Wo die Zitronen blühen_ [_Where the Lemons Blossom_] op.364 (1874):
_Du und du_ [_You and You_] op.367 - from the operetta _Die Fledermaus_ (1874):
_Rosen aus dem Süden_ [_Roses from the South_] op.388 (1880):
_Frühlingsstimmen_ [_Spring Voices_] op.410 (1882):
_Kaiser-Walzer_ [_Emperor Waltz_] op.437 (1888):

(*** written by Josef Strauss)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
Les Arts Florissants & William Christie


----------



## Shosty

Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 in C minor (1887, ed. Nowak)

Simone Young, Philharmoniker Hamburg

Hadn't listened to Bruckner's eighth in a while, fantastic stuff.


----------



## Art Rock

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo (Transcriptions for Guitar) by Bungarten on MDG

Astonishing how well these compositions work on an instrument they were not composed for.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A hotchpotch of arias, rather than a proper recital disc, something I realise I now find rather unsatisfactory despite some glorious singing.


----------



## Dimace

Art Rock said:


> Actually, the sequence in composition is 00 (1863), 1 (1866), 0 (1869).


Very accurate chronologically your comment. Artistically (rewritings) the 1st wasn't ready before 1891. (the 0, as you have written was completely ready (revised) 1869) For this reason I used this sequence. Thanks for the good comment.

(in Germany we are calling the 0 & 00 Studies Symphonies, but I don't know if internationally this is accepted).


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Du Puy & Weber: Bassoon Concertos

Bram van Sambeek (bassoon), Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Alexei Ogrintchouk


----------



## Helgi

Summoned an army of musicians to my apartment this morning:










*Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts*
Sir Colin Davis with LSO
Barry Banks, London Symphony Chorus and London Philharmonic Choir


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:
William Schuman, Symphony No 3 - New York Philharmonic, Bernstein.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Suites from The Gambler & The Tale of the Stone Flower

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

This is a classic BS, well known and with superb quality. *For Hector's fans like me a must.* For the fans of melodies and big orchestrations also a must. (Philips 6xCDs) (prices are varying depending on the condition. The set is out of print and deleted)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Ethan Sperry leading the Portland State Chamber Choir in choral works by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> Prokofiev: Suites from The Gambler & The Tale of the Stone Flower
> 
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk


One of the best caricatures on an album cover I've seen for a while - you can virtually smell the greed! I also know the opera _The Gambler_ so I know that the sleeve is a great match.


----------



## Art Rock

Kastalsky - Commémoration fraternelle (Les musiciens et la Grande Guerre, Vol. 24) on Hortus

One of the free CD quality downloads from Qobuz (link). So far pretty good.


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> Mix 'n' match part seven with Bright Sheng, Maximilian Steinberg, Karlheinz Stockhausen and Johann Strauss II for this morning and early afternoon.
> 
> Sheng's disc is quite enjoyable and it did introduce me to the _pipa_, an instrument I hadn't heard of in any context before. The composition which features it, _Nanking! Nanking!_, is an elegy on the atrocities committed in that city by the Japanese army in 1937.
> 
> Steinberg was another of those unremarkable second-tier Russian composers who have done nothing for me over the years - as he held various important posts at the St. Petersburg/Leningrad Conservatoire for a long period I can perhaps assume that his true talents lay elsewhere. His other claim to fame was that he was Rimsky-Korsakov's son-in-law. As with the Rubinstein from a previous session this disc of unmemorable music has to go.
> 
> I have to admit that _Kontakte_ is only one of two works I have by Stockhausen. An early-ish work, Wikipedia has this to say about it: _'Kontakte refers both to contacts between instrumental and electronic sound groups and to contacts between self-sufficient, strongly characterized moments...'_. I can't remember too much about it, but at 35 minutes in length and split into two sections it was never likely to outstay its welcome.
> 
> JS2 was a wonderful melodist but the tiresome _RAT-tat-tat_ of the snare drum (does it seem over-prominent just on this recording, I wonder?) always puts me off listening to more than a handful of his waltzes at a time. Pity.
> 
> _Two Poems from the Sung Dynasty_ for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Lu You/ Li Qing] (by 1985):
> _China Dreams_ for orchestra (1992-95):
> _Nanking! Nanking!_ - threnody for pipa and orchestra (by 2000):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.1 in D op.3 (1905-06):
> _Prélude symphonique_ for orchestra op.7 (1908):
> Fantaisie dramatique for orchestra op.9 (1910):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kontakte_ for electronic sounds, piano and percussion (1958-60):
> 
> ***
> 
> (*** same recording but earlier artwork)
> 
> _Liebeslieder_ [_Love Songs_] op.114 (1852):
> _Accelerationen_ op.234 (1860):
> _Morgenblätter_ [_Morning Papers_] op.279 (1863):
> _Dorfschwalben aus Österreich_ [_Village Swallows from Austria_] op.164 (1864): _***_
> _Wiener Bonbons_ [_Viennese Sweets_] op.307 (1866):
> _An der schönen blauen Donau_ [_On the Beautiful Blue Danube_] op.314 (1866):
> _Künstlerleben_ [_Artists' Life_] op.316 (1867):
> _Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald_ [_Tales from the Vienna Woods_] op.325 (1868):
> _Sphärenklänge_ [_Music of the Spheres_] op.235 (1868): ***
> _Wein, Weib und Gesang_ [_Wine, Women and Song_] op.333 (1869):
> _Tausend und eine Nacht_ [_Thousand and One Nights_] op.346 (1871):
> _Wiener Blut_ [_Viennese Blood_] op.354 (1873):
> _Wo die Zitronen blühen_ [_Where the Lemons Blossom_] op.364 (1874):
> _Du und du_ [_You and You_] op.367 - from the operetta _Die Fledermaus_ (1874):
> _Rosen aus dem Süden_ [_Roses from the South_] op.388 (1880):
> _Frühlingsstimmen_ [_Spring Voices_] op.410 (1882):
> _Kaiser-Walzer_ [_Emperor Waltz_] op.437 (1888):
> 
> (*** written by Josef Strauss)


I get the 'mix' bit, but tell us more about 'match'


----------



## Dimace

HenryPenfold said:


> I get the 'mix' bit, but tell us more about 'match'


All my money to Maximilian's 1st Symphony. A true masterpiece, a hymn to late Russian Romantic Music. I love it (and his second is super) and I suggested it with 1000 Km.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest002

Benjamin Goddard, Martin Yates, Royal Scottish National Orchestra.

Goddard was French, mid- to late-19th Century. I suppose a bit 'middle of the road', but the _Symphonie orientale_ is pleasant and interesting enough after a late night and too much wine!


----------



## Rogerx

Dirty Minds

Olivia Vermeulen (mezzo-soprano), Jan Philip Schulze (piano)

Berg: Die Nachtigall
Bolcom: Toothbrush time
Brahms: Och Moder, ich well en Ding han! (No. 33 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO. 33)
Debussy: Trois chansons de Bilitis
Eisler: Lieder (7) über die Liebe
Heggie: Animal Passion
Mozart: Das Veilchen, K476
Mozart: Der Zauberer, K472
Purcell: Man is for the woman made (from The Mock Marriage, Z605)
Purcell: Sweeter than Roses (from Pausanius, the Betrayer of his Country, Z585)
Schoenberg: Das schöne Beet (from Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op. 15)
Schoenberg: Der genügsame Lieb-haber
Schoenberg: Warnung, Op. 3 No. 3
Schubert: Die junge Nonne, D828
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
Schumann: Die Lotosblume, Op. 25 No. 7
Weill, K: Ballade von der sexuellen Hörigkeit (from Die Dreigroschenoper)
Wolf, H: Erstes Liebeslied eines Mädchens (No. 42 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Rat einer Alten (No. 41 from Mörike-Lieder)


----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> I get the 'mix' bit, but tell us more about 'match'


Ah, yes...point taken. Pick 'n' mix would have been better.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Dirty Minds
> 
> Olivia Vermeulen (mezzo-soprano), Jan Philip Schulze (piano)
> 
> Berg: Die Nachtigall
> Bolcom: Toothbrush time
> Brahms: Och Moder, ich well en Ding han! (No. 33 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO. 33)
> Debussy: Trois chansons de Bilitis
> Eisler: Lieder (7) über die Liebe
> Heggie: Animal Passion
> Mozart: Das Veilchen, K476
> Mozart: Der Zauberer, K472
> Purcell: Man is for the woman made (from The Mock Marriage, Z605)
> Purcell: Sweeter than Roses (from Pausanius, the Betrayer of his Country, Z585)
> Schoenberg: Das schöne Beet (from Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op. 15)
> Schoenberg: Der genügsame Lieb-haber
> Schoenberg: Warnung, Op. 3 No. 3
> Schubert: Die junge Nonne, D828
> Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
> Schumann: Die Lotosblume, Op. 25 No. 7
> Weill, K: Ballade von der sexuellen Hörigkeit (from Die Dreigroschenoper)
> Wolf, H: Erstes Liebeslied eines Mädchens (No. 42 from Mörike-Lieder)
> Wolf, H: Rat einer Alten (No. 41 from Mörike-Lieder)


Wow, that was fast!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dimace said:


> All my money to Maximilian's 1st Symphony. A true masterpiece, a hymn to late Russian Romantic Music. I love it (and his second is super) and I suggested it with 1000 Km.


I'm glad that you can hear things in his music, Dimace, but it sounded to me like a pale re-tread of what the likes of his father-in-law were doing twenty years before. Perhaps I should take into account that he was only in his twenties when he wrote them.


----------



## The3Bs

After yesterday re-familiarizing with an old CD

Sibelius, Khachaturian - Violin Concertos









Sergey Khachatryan
Sinfonia Varsovia
Emmanuel Krivine ‎

What to say... technically perfect!!! Outstanding violin play and nicely recorded. To be considered amongst the greats...
However the Kavakos recording has an even wider dynamic range and his overall approach (or the conductor and orchestra) ends up resulting in a more compelling Sibelius feeling... dark, cold and... (serious?!)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.4


----------



## Marc

Knorf said:


> Wow, I've never heard this. I've no idea how it escaped my notice. And with the same soloists as the Bernstein/Israel Phil. performance! That's interesting.


Together with Karajan's first recording of No. 9, this is my fav Karajan/Mahler combi. So… yes, another recommendation here (for what it's worth ).


----------



## Marc

Rogerx said:


> Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76
> 
> Chiaroscuro Quartet


I am a very weak man, and I already would like to have this issue because of its cover.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Wow, that was fast!


Our Friend, @Rogerx does not mess around.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Our Friend, @Rogerx does not mess around.


If one can go out, what else to do. :lol:
And....so far very good. :angel:


----------



## The3Bs

Back to some piano... re-acquaintance

Chopin ‎- Chopin Polonaises









Garrick Ohlsson

Oh! I forgot how good this was... It has been far too long that this was on the spinner... 
Full bloodied Polonaises...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Brandenburg Concertos, Britten and the ECO. A lot of Bach hits me in the brain but not in the feels. These are lovely.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony, Britten Sinfonia (Thomas Gould-orchestra leader), Abel Selaocoe (cello), Catrin Finch (harp), Maya Youssef (kanun), Belinda Sykes (vocals), Jody Jenkins (percussion), Zands Duggan (percussion), Iestyn Davies (counter-tenor), and Karl Jenkins (keyboards)
Recorded: 2019-05-14
Recording Venue: Abbey Road Studios, London


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

Back to the R:










Reinecke - Symphony 1, Violin concerto, Violin romances (Berner, Moesus, Turban, CPO)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135135


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11

Retrospect Ensemble
Matthew Halls, conductor
Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Iestyn Davies, countertenor
James Gilchrist, tenor
Peter Harvey, bass

2014


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> Our Friend, @Rogerx does not mess around.


most appropriate formulated.....


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marc said:


> I am a very weak man, and I already would like to have this issue because of its cover.


Watch out. The guy with the glasses has his eye on you.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Vagn Holmboe: Complete String Quartets
CD 1 (1,3,4) CD 2 (2,5,6)
Kontra Quartet (dacapo, 7 CDs)










now:
Schumann: Piano Sonatas 1 and 3
Nikolai Demidenko, piano (hyperion)


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Brandenburg Concertos, Britten and the ECO. A lot of Bach hits me in the brain but not in the feels. These are lovely.
> 
> View attachment 135134


Have you tried the Akademie für alte Musik Berlin or the Café Zimmermann? I like specially the wind instruments on the latter.


----------



## Vasks

*Auber - Overture to "Jenny Bell" (Anderson/Sterling)
Berlioz - Les nuits d'ete (von Otter/DG)
Gouvy - Fantasie symphonique (Mercier/cpo)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 7*

Giulini with the London Philharmonic. This set is one of my best purchases from last year. The conducting is always compelling (well, the Beethoven is the weak link). Even if he goes in a direction I'm not expecting or even think could be wrong, the majority of the time, it's still logical and musical.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Pierre Boulez, Vienna Philharmonic

Only listening halfway attentively, which is not a good thing with this music. I think I ought to take a break from the 5th, I must have listened to it 10 times in the past few weeks. Can't get enough of it lately, plus I've been comparing recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Magnificat

Lise Granden Berg (soprano), Cecilie Ertzaas Overrein (soprano), Magne H. Draagen (organ), Maria Naess (piano), Else Bonesrønning (soprano), Ola Gjeilo (piano)

Øyvind Gimse (artistic director),
Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Anita Brevik

Arnesen: Magnificat
Gjeilo: Song of the Universal
Gjeilo: Tundra
Kernis: Musica Celestis for string orchestra


----------



## The3Bs

Back on B:

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9









Sergiu Celibidache
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 31 & 32 - Artur Schnabel.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Magnificat
> 
> Lise Granden Berg (soprano), Cecilie Ertzaas Overrein (soprano), Magne H. Draagen (organ), Maria Naess (piano), Else Bonesrønning (soprano), Ola Gjeilo (piano)
> 
> Øyvind Gimse (artistic director),
> Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Anita Brevik
> 
> Arnesen: Magnificat
> Gjeilo: Song of the Universal
> Gjeilo: Tundra
> Kernis: Musica Celestis for string orchestra


have you spun this previous? it's excellent.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday: Loaded the CD player with RCA "Living Stereo"; sort of a virtual travelogue:

1. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta; Hungarian Sketches (Fritz Reiner/Cicago SO)
2. "Vienna" featuring Strauss family waltzes, including Richard Strauss' waltzes from "Der Rosenkavelier" (Fritz Reiner/Chicago SO)
3. "Spain" w/Falla: Amor Brujo" (w/Leontyne Price); Three-Cornered Hat, La Vida Breve; Albeniz: selections from "Iberia"; Granados: "Intermezzo" from "Goyescas" (Fritz Reiner/Chicago SO)
4. Hovhaness: Symphony #2 "Mysterious Mountain"; Stravinsky: "Fairy's Kiss"; Prokofiev: "Lt. Kije Suite" (Fritz Reiner/Chicago SO)
5. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, sung in English (w/Rosalind Elias/Fritz Reiner/Chicago SO & Chorus); Khachaturian: Violin Concerto (Leonid Kogan/Pierre Monteux/Boston SO)


----------



## Art Rock

More R.....









Roussel's Bacchus et Ariane, Le festin de l'arraignee (BBCP, Tortelier, Chandos)


----------



## Judith

Listening to Beethoven Piano Concerto no 2 from the new box set performed by 
Stephen Hough 
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra 
Conducted by Hannu Lintu

Lovely fresh performances


----------



## Jacck

*Douglas Lilburn - The Three Symphonies*
New Zealand Symphony Orchestra conducted by John Hopkins

The New Zealandian Sibelius. These are all wonderful symphonies


----------



## Rmathuln

*JS Bach: Wo soll ich fliehen hin? - Cantata BWV 005*
J. S. Bach Stiftung
Rudolf Lutz, cond. 
Live 2018


----------



## JAS

It is a decent recording and selection, with the distinct exception of "Jericho Battle Music" by William Albright, which is awful and an unnecessary disruption to the program. (I may need to burn my own CD copy, omitting this blight.)


----------



## Malx

James MacMillan, Symphony No 2- Scottish Chamber Orchestra, James MacMillan.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Sonatas Op. 49, No. 2, Waldstein, Appassionata*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Have you tried the Akademie für alte Musik Berlin or the Café Zimmermann? I like specially the wind instruments on the latter.


Can't say I have. I'll check and see if they're on Amazon music.


----------



## The3Bs

.. and more piano..

Ludwig van Beethoven ‎- Rondo - Sonatas 4 & 28









Grigory Sokolov

Early and Late Beethoven... a CD of contrasts dispatched with ease and adaptability to the music... Inspirational!!!


----------



## Malx

Valentin Silvestrov, Symphony No 4 - Lahti SO, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.
I can never type the name of that orchestra without thinking about coffee.


----------



## Knorf

Nearing the end of the box o' Stan.

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Ewa Kupiec, Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski.

Not saying the performances are Rubinstein good, but these are lovely and recommendable performances of underrated concertos.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pick 'n' mix part eight of eight tonight with Ladislav Vycpálek, Iannis Xenakis, Akio Yashiro and Ellen Taaffe Zwilich.

Normal service will be resumed from tomorrow with the focus on just the one composer.

_Kantáta o posledních věcech člověka_ [_Cantata of the Last Things of Man_] for soprano, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.16 [Text: Moravian folk sources] (1920-1922):
_České requiem: Smrt a spasení_ [_Czech Requiem: Death and Redemption_] for soprano, alto, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.24 [Text: biblical sources] (1940):










_Pléïades_ for six percussionists (1978):










Symphony (1958):
Piano Concerto (1964-67):










Violin Concerto (1998):
_Rituals_ for five percussionists and orchestra (2002):


----------



## Knorf

At the end of the box o' Stan, disc 28, and it's time for his own compositions. Stan was a really excellent composer! I am very much enjoying these. His style shows influences from Polish modernists like Szymanowski, Penderecki, and Lutosławski as well as a dash of American symphonist. In the latter case, I wish there were recordings from him of the likes of William Schuman, Roy Harris, Roger Sessions, Elliott Carter, Walter Piston, Carl Ruggles, Edgar Varèse, etc. He would have done well in that repertoire.

Skrowaczewski: _Music at Night_, _Fantasie per Flauto ed Orchester "Il Piffero della Notte"_, Symphony [2003]
Roswitha Staege, flute.
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski.


----------



## eljr

streaming...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*Copland conducts Copland* on CBS








Well this is about as American as it gets (well apart from most of the pieces are played by the London Symphony Orchestra).

Copland conducting the LSO :
- Fanfare For The Common Man
- Appalachian Spring
- Rodeo (Four Dance Episodes)

Copland conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra with Witham Warfield (Baritone) :
- Old American Songs

Copland is very effective in this genre of 'Americana'. It's perhaps unfair to see him as a one trick pony, but this genre seems to dominate the publics view of him. It seems comfortingly old fashioned in its depiction of America.

I'm not sure if he was capable of really profound music. He is alleged to have made a rather insulting remark about Vaughan Williams fifth symphony, which certainly implies that it went over his head!

Despite this, this is a thoroughly enjoyable disc.


----------



## Art Rock

More Reinecke: Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3 (Tasmanian, Shelley, Chandos)










Pretty good stuff. A pity it's not well known.


----------



## Marc

Listening to 2 of my 'personal gems': W.A. Mozart's Symphonies in B flat major and C major, KV 319 and 338.
Performed by the English Chamber Orchestra, conducted by Jeffrey Tate (from the EMI/Warner boxset).

KV 338 is a lovely combination of _Grandeur_ and _Leichtigkeit_. I use to call it "The little Jupiter".


----------



## Malx

Joonas Kokkonen, Symphony No 2 - Lahti SO, Osmo Vanska.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Art Rock

Rendine: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2, "Andorrana" (ONCA, Conti, Naxos)

Fun stuff. Very colourful. A bit like Respighi, albeit not at that level. Italian as well.


----------



## Rambler

*Barber conducts Barber* New Symphony Orchestra of London with Zara Nelsova (cello) on Naxos








Here we have 
- Symphony No. 2
- Cello Concerto
- Medea Suite

These recordings date from 1950. Interesting as a supplement to more modern recordings of these works - so far from being recommendable as a first choice.


----------



## Malx

Lutoslawski, Symphony No 3 - BBC SO, Edward Gardiner.









Edit: I let the disc run on and listened with great enjoyment to Chain 3.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Bass Clarinet & Percussion. Carol Robinson, Françoise Rivalland, Peppie Wiersma

This is an awesome piece...


----------



## Eramire156

CD23 from Amadeus box set - 35th Anniversary Recital

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in C major, op.59, no.3

Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in D minor, op.76 no.2









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight a very decent live recording of Prokofiev's 4th Symphony (1947 version) - Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev.


----------



## The3Bs

.. some more Sibelius ..

Sibelius, Prokofiev, Glazunov ‎- Violin Concertos









Heifetz
Walter Hendl & Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Sibelius
Charles Munch & Boston Symphony Orchestra - Prokofiev
Walter Hendl & RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra - Glazunov

Sibelius - Uau!!! I can not remember listening to this... but it blows everyone else out of the water... 1st and 3rd movements to dye for...
The others I am not so familiar with... still need more time.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony # 5


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Itullian




----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Lutoslawski, Symphony No 3 - BBC SO, Edward Gardiner.
> 
> View attachment 135158
> 
> 
> Edit: I let the disc run on and listened with great enjoyment to Chain 3.


And so you should! Great performances of all 3 works. One of the best Lutoslawski discs out there, IMHO.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> have you spun this previous? it's excellent.


Yes Roger, what did you think?


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Mozart* 40 & 41

These performances are superb and the sound quality of the recording supports those who believe the old analogue cannot be beaten. Gorgeous recording!

Performances up there with MacKerras (Scottish Chamber), Norrington (SWR) and Rene Jacobs (Freiburger Barockorchester)


----------



## Coach G

Rambler said:


> *Copland conducts Copland* on CBS
> View attachment 135150
> 
> 
> Well this is about as American as it gets (well apart from most of the pieces are played by the London Symphony Orchestra).
> 
> Copland conducting the LSO :
> - Fanfare For The Common Man
> - Appalachian Spring
> - Rodeo (Four Dance Episodes)
> 
> Copland conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra with Witham Warfield (Baritone) :
> - Old American Songs
> 
> Copland is very effective in this genre of 'Americana'. It's perhaps unfair to see him as a one trick pony, but this genre seems to dominate the publics view of him. It seems comfortingly old fashioned in its depiction of America.
> 
> I'm not sure if he was capable of really profound music. He is alleged to have made a rather insulting remark about Vaughan Williams fifth symphony, which certainly implies that it went over his head!
> 
> Despite this, this is a thoroughly enjoyable disc.


I have had the above CD for decades now, and it's a favorite of mine. No, I don't think Copland was a one-trick pony. He had the talent, work-ethic and creativity to become America's leading composer during his times, and the "Americana" is only one aspect of his output. Like Beethoven, Stravinsky, or Schoenberg; Copland went through several phases. Before and after the "Americana" was a style that was very abstract. I like to think of Copland's "Connotations for Orchestra" as "Rodeo Suite" turned inside out, with all the colors and rhythms characteristic of Copland but completely abstract.

My favorite on the above disc are the "Old American Songs" with the baritone, William Warfield. Copland's arrangements of American folk-songs and hymns are pure Copland without compromising the folk element.


----------



## Rambler

*Britten: Billy Budd* Peter Glossop, Peter Pears, Ambrosian Opera Chorus and the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Benjamin Britten on London








Britten's 'Billy Budd' is based on a story by Herman Melville. It is a fine opera, but possibly not one I would recommend to a Britten novice - an all male cast means there is perhaps less variety of tone compared Britten's other operas. But many Britten fans (of which I certainly count myself) consider it one of Britten's best operas. And you can't get a much more authentic performance with Britten conducting with Peter Pears in one of the leading roles. Excellent!

As fillers (preceding the opera) we have:
- The Holy Sonnets of John Donne - Peter Pears (tenor) with Benjamin Britten (piano)
- Songs and Proverbs of William Blake - Dietrich Fischer Dieskau (baritone) with Britten (piano)
Not exactly beautiful music - but very moving. Maybe music for Britten fans!


----------



## Joe B

Sir Andrew Davis leading the BBC Symphony Chorus and Orchestra in Frederick Delius's "Appalachia":


----------



## Knorf

The3Bs said:


> .. some more Sibelius ..
> 
> Sibelius, Prokofiev, Glazunov ‎- Violin Concertos
> 
> Heifetz
> Walter Hendl & Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Sibelius
> Charles Munch & Boston Symphony Orchestra - Prokofiev
> Walter Hendl & RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra - Glazunov
> 
> Sibelius - Uau!!! I can not remember listening to this... but it blows everyone else out of the water... 1st and 3rd movements to dye for...


I agree, Heifetz's Sibelius is unmatched to this day.


----------



## Knorf

Schnittke: String Quartet Nos. 3 and 1
Quatour Molinari

I'm not sure I "get" No. 3.


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Schnittke: String Quartet Nos. 3 and 1
> Quatour Molinari
> 
> I'm not sure I "get" No. 3.


It's my favorite of those I've heard. But I think the whole phasing in and out of tonality of it all has the capacity to grate on one's nerves.


----------



## Knorf

Prompted by comments from flamencosketches, I am revisiting this recording. I haven't heard it in years, maybe not even this millennium.

It is a superb performance, one of Karajan's best recordings of his entire career, and totally, deeply Mahlerian. I'm enjoying this hugely.

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## D Smith

Today's listening.

Schuman: Symphony No. 3. Bernstein, NYP. For Saturday Symphony. Been a while since I had listened to this again and I'm glad I did- an exceptionally fine work.










Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Paganini. Anna Fedorova, Modestas Pitrenas & Sinfonieorchester St. Gallen. Gorgeous, insightful performance , especially of the first concerto. Recommended.










Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 - Copland: Billy the Kid. National Symphony Orchestra, Kennedy Center & Gianandrea Noseda. This was a little disappointing. The Copland was a bit foursquare and bland. The Dvorak was quite good but again a generic performance with little to distinguish it. With so many other outstanding recordings of the Dvorak, and a definitive one from Bernstein of the Copland (IMO) doubtful I will listen to this again.










Beethoven: String Quartets 2 10, 11. Quatuor Ébène. Exceptional performances and recommended.










Chopin: Etudes. Sonya Bach. Technically brilliant.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135168


*Charles Gounod*

Roméo et Juliette

Chœur et Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson

1998, reissued 2010


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.4 in E-flat major, the "Romantic". Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## DaddyGeorge

W. H. Schuman: Symphony #3
Leonard Bernstein & New York Philharmonic


----------



## Guest




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Have you tried the Akademie für alte Musik Berlin or the Café Zimmermann? I like specially the wind instruments on the latter.


Thanks for the recommendation. I tried them both and they were both enjoyable.


----------



## 13hm13

Luchesi: La Passione di Gesù Cristo

Release Date: 1st Oct 2012
Catalogue No: TC741203
Label: Tactus


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.8 in B minor, D759, the "Unfinished". George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

Just got this today. It's a really good recording, I'd recommend it to anyone curious.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

William Schuan Symphony # 3









Bernstein, New York Philarmonic


----------



## WVdave

Schubert; Schubert For Two 
Gil Shaham, Göran Söllscher
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 471 568-2, CD, Album, Club Edition, US, 2002.


----------



## Eramire156

An off the air broadcast

*Gustav Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde

Jon Vickers
Maureen Forresrter

William Steinberg
Boston Symphony Orchestra *

2.1.1970


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.8 in B minor, D759, the "Unfinished". George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> Just got this today. It's a really good recording, I'd recommend it to anyone curious.


& onto the 9th... damn, this is a Schubert 9! Fast, but full-bodied and very precise. Szell zips through the slow movement, and really keeps the music moving all throughout. I suspect some will find this to be a heretical reading, but I think he's successful in shedding light onto certain hidden corners of a fascinating and oft-neglected work.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Piano Concertos 1 &2

Stephen Hough (piano)

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> have you spun this previous? it's excellent.


Was my first time ever, on recommendation by you know who


----------



## Knorf

This week's listening choice for the string quartet a week thread. As with so many genres for this composer, these string quartets are badly underrated.

Robert Schumann: String Quartet in A minor, Op. 41, No. 1
Eroica Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Yes Roger, what did you think?


Stunning............spin it soon again.


----------



## Rogerx

Paradise Lost

Anna Prohaska (soprano), Julius Drake (piano)

anon.: I will give my love an apple
Bernstein: Silhouette (Galilee)
Brahms: Salamander, Op. 107 No. 2
Britten: A Poison Tree (Blake)
Crumb, G: Wind Elegy
Debussy: Apparition - song (1884)
Eisler: 5 Elegies
Fauré: Paradis (No. 1 from La chanson d'Eve, Op. 95)
Ives, C: Evening
Lesur: Ce qu'Adam dit à Ève
Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Messiaen: Bonjour toi, colombe verte
Pfitzner: Röschen biß den Apfel an
Purcell: Sleep, Adam, and take thy rest, Z195
Rachmaninov: 'A-oo', Op.38, No. 6
Ravel: Air du Feu: "Arrière…" from L'enfant et les sortilèges
Reimann, A: Gib mir den Apfel
 Schubert: Abendstern, D806
Schubert: Auflösung, D807
Schumann: Jetzt sank des Abends gold'ner Schein (from Das Paradies und die Peri)
Schumann: Warte, warte, wilder Schiffmann (No. 6 from Liederkreis Op. 24)
Stravinsky: Pastorale
Wolf, H: Goethe-Lieder


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf-Ferrari - Violin Concerto & Serenade in E flat

Ulf Hoelscher (violin)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Sonatas for fortepiano and violin

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: La clemenza di Tito, K621

Werner Krenn (Tito), Teresa Berganza (Sesto), Maria Casula (Vitellia), Lucia Popp (Servilia), Brigitte Fassbaender (Annio) & Tugomir Franc (Publio)

Wiener Staatsopernorchester & Wiener Staatsoperchor, István Kertész


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 4 - Maria Joao Pires, Swedish RSO, Daniel Harding.
(streamed via Qobuz in HiRes)
This recording is new to me and is one I will return to soon. Pires is both delicate and insightful, playing with clarity aided admirably by Harding, the orchestra and a very fine recording.
This is not barnstorming Beethoven but I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 6

*Haydn: Scottish Folksong Arrangements* - 19 songs
Yehudi Menuhin (violin), George Malcolm (harpsichord)

*Beethoven: Scottish Folksong Arrangements* - 5 songs
Yehudi Menuhin (violin), Ross Pople (cello), George Malcolm (piano)

*Schumann: Duets
Er und Sie
Wiegenlied
Ich bin dein Baum
Schön ist das Fest des Lenzes
Herbstlied
Tanzlied

Brahms: Four Duets, Op.28*
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Daniel Barenboim
Live from the Queen Elizabeth Hall in 1969

Still working my way through this mega-box.

If I'm honest, the folksongs rather outstay their welcome, even in performances as special and imaginative as these, and the duets from the QEH concert come as something of a relief.


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: The Piano Concertos 1 &2
> 
> Stephen Hough (piano)
> 
> Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


Lovely album. Just got no 3 to listen to which I will do today


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - various works part one for late morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no.1 in E (1896-99):
_Carnival Music and Intermezzo_ from the opera _Notre Dame_ (1902-03):










Symphony no.2 in E-flat (1911-13):



_(3) Kleine Fantasiestücke nach ungarischen Nationalmelodien_ for cello and piano (1892):
_Romance_ in A for piano (1922):










_Concertante Variations on a Theme of Beethoven_ for piano left-hand and orchestra (1923):










_Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme_ in D for organ, based on _The Royal Fanfares_ from the opera _Fredigundis_] (orig. 1916 - rev. 1924):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rambler said:


> *Britten: Billy Budd* Peter Glossop, Peter Pears, Ambrosian Opera Chorus and the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Benjamin Britten on London
> View attachment 135167
> 
> 
> Britten's 'Billy Budd' is based on a story by Herman Melville. It is a fine opera, but possibly not one I would recommend to a Britten novice - an all male cast means there is perhaps less variety of tone compared Britten's other operas.


I put off listening to *Billy Budd* for many years, thinking that I would miss the variety female voices bring, and because I have a particular love of the female singing voice. Was I wrong! This is one of Britten's most beautiful, most dramatic scores and it has become one my favourite operas and a powerful experience in the theatre.

I used to own the Britten recording on LP, but opted for the Hickox on CD, which is absolutely splendid, brilliantly cast and in superb digital sound, a perfect compliment to the earlier Britten recording.


----------



## Malx

Still streaming:
Beethoven, Piano Sonatas 30, 31, & 32 - Andras Schiff.
The new ECM live recordings - another fine set if these three sonatas are truly representative of the whole.


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> *Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.8 in B minor, D759, the "Unfinished". George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> Just got this today. It's a really good recording, I'd recommend it to anyone curious.


:tiphat:

Oh Yeah! One of my top recommendation for the pairing... The 9nth is a blast... and lost of fun...


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I tried them both and they were both enjoyable.


:cheers:

I am glad you enjoy them...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Berlioz was one of the most original voices in the entire history of music and this new recording by Les Siècles really brings out what I call his "weirdness". I mean, let's face it, Berlioz's masterpiece isn't really like anything else. Back in 1827 it must have seemed very weird indeed.


----------



## The3Bs

Morning investigation into not so much known pieces

Respighi Church Windows / Metamorphoseon / Brazilian Impressions









Vetrate di chiesa (Church Windows), P. 150
Metamorphoseon modi XII, P. 169
Impressioni brasiliane (Brazilian Impressions), P.

Like so far what I hear.... typical Respighi paintings.... much in what I got accustomed to with Pines and Fountains of Rome...


----------



## The3Bs

Tsaraslondon said:


> Berlioz was one of the most original voices in the entire history of music and this new recording by Les Siècles really brings out what I call his "weirdness". I mean, let's face it, Berlioz's masterpiece isn't really like anything else. Back in 1827 it must have seemed very weird indeed.


I watched a live concert of this (this recording?) on Mezzo TV between Christmas/New Year last year.. It was a VERY good performance... it got me gripped from start to finish...


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

It is no hardship to review yet another Saint-Saëns piano concerto recording when it is as good as this…Believe me, [Kantorow] is the real deal - a firebreathing virtuoso with a poetic charm... - Gramophone Magazine, June 2019


----------



## Guest002

In one of those moods...

Specifically listening to String Quartet Op. 132 with the Guarneri Quartet. 
"I should like to get something of that into verse before I die."


----------



## Shosty

Domenico Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas K. 1-15

Kenneth Weiss (Harpsichord)


----------



## The3Bs

Late Sunday morning relax...

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Klavierkonzerte Nr. 17 KV 453 • Nr. 21 KV 467









Géza Anda ‎
Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums

Beautifully delicate playing.... in some places I prefer this some other greats...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Pinnock Brandenburg Concertos. I've listened to both of his cycles now, and I think I like the later one best.


----------



## eljr

CD 2

Trio Sonatas op.1 11


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Stunning............spin it soon again.


I might just break it out again today.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


This looks familiar. :devil:


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Violin Concertos Nos. 3 and 4

Salvatore Accardo (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Dutoit
Recorded: 1975-01
Recording Venue: Barking Town Hall, London


----------



## eljr

CD 3

Violin Sonatas op.21


----------



## The3Bs

Handel ‎- Water Music 
Torelli - Concert for Trumpet and Orchestra in d Minor
Vivaldi - Concert for 2 Trumpets and Orchestra in c Major rv 537
Handel - Concert for 2 Trumpets and Orchestra in d Major hwv 335









Roger Delmotte & Arthur Haneuse Trumpets
Vienna State Opera Orchestra
Hermann Scherchen

In a time long before HIP... still quite nice to listen and think about the evolution of music interpretation in the last 60 years.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

I like to listen to these two recordings this afternoon.
I start with the one I bought first ,the studio-recording.I like to find out wich one I like best.
At this moment I prefer the studio recording but that could be changed.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.9 in D major. Otto Klemperer, New Philharmonia Orchestra

First listen to this recording. Seriously dark interpretation. Gives the Barbirolli/Berlin a run for its money in weightiness, but there is also an awesome clarity to it all, even in the most chaotic moments we can hear most of what's going on.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra/ Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, J. 98, Op. 11/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, J. 155, Op. 32

Dresden Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## sbmonty

Atterberg's two string quartets this morning.


----------



## Joe B

Robert Taylor leading the Taylor Festival Choir in Sir James MacMillan's "Mass":


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos Vol. 2

Martin Stadtfeld (piano)

Philharmonisches Kammerorchester München, Lorenz Nasturica-Herschcovici

Bach, J S: Eight Small Preludes & Fugues, BWV553-560
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in D major, BWV1054
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in A major, BWV1055
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 7 in G minor, BWV1058


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

This is the second time I will come to you with the famous *Messe In H-Moll.* This recording is top because of the singers and the Chor.* Auger, Hamari, Kraus *etc. plus the *Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart,* which is one of the oldest and most professional vocal ensembles in Germany. *Helmuth* is Bach expert and I have nothing more to write here. Very convincing sound and SUPER booklet with extended music score presentation and other useful historical elements. CBS, Germany, 3XLPs, bargain.


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven - Symphonies Nos 6 (Pastoral) & 8









BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä ‎

A decent live recording...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Violin Sonatas*

Yehudi Menuhin, accompanied by accompanied by Delius' amanuensis, Eric Fenby.


----------



## Vasks

*Kern - Overture to "The Cat & the Fiddle" (McGlinn/EMI)
Ives - Hymn for String Orchestra (Bernstein/DG)
Ornstein - Danse Sauvage (Weber/Naxos)
Hanson - Symphony #1 (Schwartz/Delos)*


----------



## Joe B

Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in choral music by Manuel Cardoso:

















Recommend


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: String Quartet No.1 in A minor, op.41 no.1. Melos Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'/Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1968-02-08
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Kurt Moll, Brigitte Fassbaender,
Margaret Price, René Kollo
Carlos Kleiber & Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## The3Bs

Relaxing on a Sunday afternoon with:

Schumann ‎- Kinderszenen / Carnaval/ Faschingsschwank Aus Wien









Daniel Barenboim

Recording from 1978... the piano sounds a touch hard here and there... but the performances are rather delightful... sometimes I need to switch off my brain and do not compare... just sit down and enjoy the dreamy and youthful Schumann's early music...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

From this budget box set










Pretty much since I've known Bruckner (about a year), the 4th & 9th symphonies have been my favorites, but I think the 5th is beginning to register in that category for me. It's a fascinating, expansive piece, and very unusual. I love the quiet intro, the vast peaks and valleys of the development of the first movement, & the towering contrapuntal tour de force of the finale.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Rosignol / Le Chant du Rossignol

The Cleveland Orchestre Pierre Boulez

The Mahler live recording is more penetrating and matured, but when I listened to it, I noticed that I repeatedly thought of the Giulini recording, which I may prefer because of the more lyrical view.


----------



## cougarjuno

Roussel chamber music


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - various works part two for the rest of today.

String Quartet no.1 in A (1925):



_Fantasy and Fugue_ in D for organ (1923-24):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in E-flat for organ (1924):
_Toccata_ in C for organ (1924):
_Chaconne_ in C-sharp minor for organ (1925):










Quintet in G for piano left-hand, two violins, viola and cello (1926):










Symphony no.3 in A (1927-28):


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 135191
> 
> 
> *Robert Schumann*: String Quartet No.1 in A minor, op.41 no.1. Melos Quartet


These guys really are as good as everyone says. Everything I have heard from them has been great. Need to put this in the playlist too.


----------



## The3Bs

... and for one of my first Sibelius CD's

Jean Sibelius ‎- (Classikon 69) - Symphonie Nr. 5 - Finlandia - Tapiola - Valse Triste









Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker

I still enjoy this ... even though I might now prefer some other interpretations...Gorgeous strings ... perfect ensemble play... maybe just missing some of Sibelius Iciness...


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135197


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Septet in E flat major, op. 20
Quintet in E flat major, H. 19
Sextet in E flat major, op. 81b

1994


----------



## Knorf

Third Sunday after Easter, and more cantatas on my own personal Bach pilgrimage!

J. S. Bach: Cantatas BWV 12, 103, 146
Brigette Geller, William Towers, Mark Padmore, Julian Clarkson 
The Monteverdi Choir, The English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Moonlight Sonata
*

I thought I would hate this, since I don't like fortepianos, but Bilson makes it interesting.


----------



## Kollwitz

Strauss, Four Last Songs - Schwarzkopf, Szell, Berlin RSO.









Have been listening to these songs lots over the last couple of weeks, I think this is my favourite recording. For me, probably the best balance of tempo, beauty of voice and phrasing. So many great recordings though!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: Claire de lune; 2 Arabesques; Feux d'artifice; Pour le piano, etc. Philippe Entremont

Wow, this is a killer CD. Would recommend to any fan of Debussy's piano music. Entremont was underrated.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Petroushka, Rite of Spring
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> *Claude Debussy*: Claire de lune; 2 Arabesques; Feux d'artifice; Pour le piano, etc. Philippe Entremont
> 
> Wow, this is a killer CD. Would recommend to any fan of Debussy's piano music. Entremont was underrated.


I agree. Initially, I thought the Arabasques were taken at too fast of a clip, but now they've ruined me for any slower interpretation.


----------



## Knorf

Krzysztof Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Warsaw National Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra


----------



## Eramire156

*For the new string quartet thread, Schumann*

two quartets with a Chicago connection, the Fine Arts, founded in Chicago and the Pacifica who record for the Chicago label Cedille

*Robert Schumann 
String Quartet in A minor, op.41, no.1









Fine Arts Quartet *

then









*Pacifica Quartet *


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: Fantaisie pour piano et orchestre. Aldo Ciccolini, Jean Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF

First listen to this work. What a beautiful slow movement. Not one of Debussy's more "revolutionary" works, just beautiful washes of impressionistic sound. I love the sound of Martinon's orchestra. Rich, creamy textures, great strings, unique brass & winds, in great older EMI sound. Every time I break into this box I find myself very pleased with what I'm hearing. I have yet to really dip into the Ravel.


----------



## Knorf

Martinon was so underrated. What a pity. Those Debussy/Ravel recordings are stunning.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, piano works.*

I was looking for Entrement's recording and pulled this up by mistake. Oh, well, it's nice as well.


----------



## Joe B

Sir James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Choir and Chamber Philharmonic in his work "Visitatio Sepulchri":


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday: Loaded up the CD player with NAXOS recordings, none of it bad, if not somewhat challenging:

1. *Rautavaara*'s Cantus Arcticus; Piano Concerto #1; Symphony #3 (Hannu Lintu/Scottish Nat. Orch./Laura Mikkola, piano on the Piano Concerto #1)
2. *Rautavaara*'s Apotheosis; Manhattan Trilogy, Symphony #8 "The Journey" (Pietari Inkinen/New Zealand Sym. Orch.)
3. The American Classics Series: *Hovhaness*' Cello Concerto; Symphony #22 "City of Light" (Dennis Russell Davies/Seattle Sym. Orch./Jonas Starker, cello on Cello Concerto)
4. The American Classics Series: *Lou Harrison*'s Violin Concerto (Tim Fain, violin/Angel Gil-Ordenez/PostClassical Ensemble); Grand Duo (Tim Fain, violin/Michael Borskin, piano); *Lou Harrison* & *John Cage*'s Double Music (Angel Gil-Ordenez/PostClassical Ensemble)
5. The Canadian Classics Series: *Vivian Fung*'s Violin Concerto (Kristen Lee, violin/Andrew Cyr/Metropolis Ensemble); Glimpses for Prepared Piano (Candor Hanik); Piano Concerto "Dreamscapes" (Candor Hanik/Andrew Cyr/Metropolis Ensemble)


----------



## Eramire156

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Clavier Works and a Feinberg Piano Transcription









Samuil Feinberg*


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Carolyn Sampson, Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vanska.
Still streaming - second listen to this recording which is as good as any recent Mahler 4 I have heard and Carolyn Sampson is first class in the closing movement. Added to my wish list.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hindemith, Symphonic Metamorphosis after Themes by Weber*


----------



## Rambler

*Henri Dutilleux: Sympony No. 1 & Symphony No. 2 'le Double'* BBC Philharmonic conducted by Yan Pascal Tortelier on Chandos








I must say I do like these symphonies. And this is a fine recording.


----------



## Knorf

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 "Lobgesang," Op. 52

Lucy Crowe, Jurgita Adamonyté, Michael Spyres
Monteverdi Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## 13hm13

Wanted to play a Swedish composer after learning of that country's wise Coronavirus policy ...
So ... symph 3, now playing ...









Ludvig Norman - Symphonies No.1 & No.3 - Mika Eichenholz


----------



## Knorf

Too much sacred music today! I need an antidote!

GIVE! ME! *XENAKIS*!

Iannis Xenakis: _Metastasis_, _Pithoprakta_
Orchestre National de l'O.R.T.F, Maurice le Roux


----------



## The3Bs

Decided to give Gidon Kremer a go on:

Sibelius - Violin Concerto from:









From Spotify

Gidon Kremer
Riccardo Muti
Berliner Philharmoniker

Interesting details and beautiful in places ... bit not convinced..... A bit disappointed as I like quite a few of other Kremer's recordings...


----------



## Malx

Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra - BBC Scottish SO, Thomas Dausgaard.
Another first listen today (via Qobuz) a decent enough performance but not distinctive enough for me to need to or want to buy. However I have added it to my favourites in Qobuz so I will give it another chance sometime soon.


----------



## Rambler

American Concertos: Baiba Skride conducted by Santtu-Matias Rouvali on Orfeo








Two orchestras on this 2 CD set.

The Gothenburg Symphony:
- Bernstein's Serenade 
- Korngold's Violin Concerto

The Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra:
- Rozsa's Violin Concerto
- Bernstein's Symphonic Dances from West Side Story

A very enjoyable set.
-


----------



## Joachim Raff

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Paavo Berglund
Recorded: 11-14 May 2000
Recording Venue: Baden-Baden Festival Hall


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4*

Listening on Amazon Prime. These are really good. In fact, I need to stop this recording and get on with daily tasks, but it's just too interesting.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mahler - Symphony No. 1 "Titan"*
Sir John Barbirolli/Halle Orchestra

This is a shockingly deep and convincing interpretation. If you require perfect orchestral sound stay far away - it's rough, unpolished, earthy, and even a bit anemic. But I really got the feeling that I was watching the premiere of the symphony back in 1880s Vienna. Passionate, soulful playing that perfectly communicates Sir John's idiomatic vision of the work. I've never heard the "Klezmer band" and "sleazy cafe" music in the 3rd movement played so perfectly; everyone else seems too polite now. And there's plenty of brimstone, though kept in check, in the finale. Some people might deride this as being too elemental and spontaneous, but this is exactly why I love it. Mahler would have given it a hearty thumbs-up.


----------



## Joachim Raff

13hm13 said:


> Wanted to play a Swedish composer after learning of that country's wise Coronavirus policy ...
> So ... symph 3, now playing ...
> 
> View attachment 135217
> 
> 
> Ludvig Norman - Symphonies No.1 & No.3 - Mika Eichenholz


Norman is not the best Swedish Composer by any means but i have a recording of his 3rd symphony by Oramo/Stockholm Phil. which is miles better than Sterling Issue. If interested, message me and i will send you a download link.


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Mahler - Symphony No. 1 "Titan"*
> Sir John Barbirolli/Halle Orchestra
> 
> This is a shockingly deep and convincing interpretation. If you require perfect orchestral sound stay far away - it's rough, unpolished, earthy, and even a bit anemic. But I really got the feeling that I was watching the premiere of the symphony back in 1880s Vienna. Passionate, soulful playing that perfectly communicates Sir John's idiomatic vision of the work. I've never heard the "Klezmer band" and "sleazy cafe" music in the 3rd movement played so perfectly; everyone else seems too polite now. And there's plenty of brimstone, though kept in check, in the finale. Some people might deride this as being too elemental and spontaneous, but this is exactly why I love it. Mahler would have given it a hearty thumbs-up.


I didn't know Barbirolli did Mahler 1. Going to have to check that out. I narrowly lost an auction on the Barbirolli/Halle/BBC Mahler 3 earlier today, I'm pissed!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Moór: Concerto for two cellos in D major, Op. 69

Sebastian Hess (cello), David Stromberg (cello)
Nürnberg Symphony Orchestra
Rudolf Piehlmayer


----------



## D Smith

Listening to Stanislaw Skrowaczewski. All outstanding performances. What a fine conductor he was.

Schumann: Symphonies 2 & 3 Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern










Penderecki: Violin Concerto Stanislav Skrowaczewski, Isaac Stern & Minnesota Orchestra










Bruckner: Symphonies 0 & 1. Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra










Brahms: Symphonies 1 & 2. Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra










Skrowaczewski: Music at Night, Symphonie, Fantasie. His compositions are always interesting and deserve to be heard more often.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Jaap van Zweden & Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Knorf

Yes! Another Skrowaczewski fan!


----------



## Rmathuln

*Haydn: String Quartet in B flat major Op. 71 No. 1*
London Haydn Quartet
rec. 2018


----------



## Knorf

I saved Beethoven 9 for last. The big box of Stan has been one of my best recording purchases, ever.

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125.
Annette Dasch, Daniela Sindram, Christian Elsner, George Zeppenfeld.
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski.


----------



## pmsummer

LA HARPE ROYALE
_Musical Portraits, Dances, and Laments from the Court of Louis XIV_
*Francesco Corbetta - Louis Couperin - Robert de Visee - François Couperin - Johann Jakob Froberger* 
Andrew Lawrence-King - Baroque harp
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Piano Concertos No 3 &4

Stephen Hough (piano)

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## Knorf

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: The Piano Concertos No 3 &4
> 
> Stephen Hough (piano)
> 
> Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


I'd like to hear more about this set, if you're willing to share.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135237


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Violin Concertos, RV 187, 217, 235, 321, 366, 387

Julien Chauvin, violin and direction
Le Concert de la Loge


----------



## Tristan

*Holst* - A Frugal Concerto, Op. 40









Lately I've been exploring the music of Holst that isn't _The Planets_. This is probably my favorite so far.


----------



## Rogerx

Knorf said:


> I'd like to hear more about this set, if you're willing to share.


I have no 5 to go and one time spinning, first impression: brave as in good but not over extincting and jumping for joy. 
But.................... not bad in any way, good recording also.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Abegg Variations, Op. 1
Schumann: Fantasie in C major, Op. 17
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op. 26

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
Recorded: 1991-12-08
Recording Venue: St. Charles Hall, Meggen, Luzern


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Wanderer Fantasy, Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 & Brahms: Handel Variations

Christopher Park (piano)

Christopher Park
NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra
Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain/ Pictures at an Exhibition
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite/ Waltz from Swan Lake

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: The Piano Concertos No 3 &4
> 
> Stephen Hough (piano)
> 
> Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


Finished with no 3 yesterday. Heard them all now. Every one are just sublime performances. Stephen never lets me down


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Sergey Khachatryan (violin)



> New York Times 26th November 2010
> 
> This young violinist avoids the lean, fleet-fingered approach to Baroque music now in vogue, favoring an unabashedly Romantic and passionate take on Bach...his interpretations are vividly rendered, detailed and potently expressive.


----------



## Rogerx

Judith said:


> Finished with no 3 yesterday. Heard them all now. Every one are just sublime performances. Stephen never lets me down


Well...as I said, good playing and I don't regret buying it, but recently I bought Jan Lisiecki and he has just a bit more fire.


----------



## The3Bs

Knorf said:


> I'd like to hear more about this set, if you're willing to share.


I am all ears (or eyes to read) as well....


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Is it sacrilege to say that *Siegfried* is my least favourite opera of the tetrology. It just seems to be a series of conversations that don't really hold my interest. I have to resist the urge to jump to the final, splendid scene when Siegfried awakes Brünnhilde.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006
> 
> Sergey Khachatryan (violin)


Of all the modern recordings.. this is my favorite... I like the approach, the violin tone/sound... the engineering is top notch!!
Not sure I agree this is a Romantic take...


----------



## The3Bs

Exploration of the day (Spotify)

Morton Feldman - For Bunita Marcus









Aki Takahashi ‎

I can't remember ever listening to Morton Feldman's work... and after some entries last week ... decided to give it a go.

I like what I have heard so far from "For Bunita Marcus". I am a sucker for piano music in general.. so this just tingles all my sensory receptors... I like the way he (she) constructs the sound palette... 
I do not want to sound blasphemous but it is almost like a modern day Debussy...



> Morton Feldman's words:
> "In my music I am… involved with the decay of each sound, and try to make its attack sourceless. The attack of a sound is not its character. Actually, what we hear is the attack and not the sound. Decay, however, this departing landscape, this expresses where the sound exists in our hearing - leaving us rather than coming towards us."


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kollwitz said:


> Strauss, Four Last Songs - Schwarzkopf, Szell, Berlin RSO.
> 
> View attachment 135206
> 
> 
> Have been listening to these songs lots over the last couple of weeks, I think this is my favourite recording. For me, probably the best balance of tempo, beauty of voice and phrasing. So many great recordings though!


Mine too, and I own quite a few and have heard quite a few more. Schwarzkopf reminds us that these are Lieder, not just vocalises, and subsequently brings out the deeper meaning of the songs, their valedictory nature. One of the great records and one of my desert island discs.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Don Giovanni
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Birgit Nilsson, Martina Arroyo, Peter Schreier, 
Ezio Flagello, Reri Grist, Alfredo Mariotti, Martti Talvela, 
Czechoslovakian Radio Choir Prague,
Karl Böhm & Prague National Theatre Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Four Little Chorale Preludes_ for organ (1926):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C for organ (1927):
_Fugue_ in F for organ (1927):
_Four Little Preludes and Fugues_ for organ (1928):










String Quartet no.2 in G (1929):



_Variations on a Hussar Song_ for orchestra (1930-31):



_Chaconne_ in C-sharp minor for organ, arr. as _Chaconne_ in D-minor for orchestra (orig. 1925 - arr. 1931):


----------



## flamencosketches

The3Bs said:


> Exploration of the day (Spotify)
> 
> Morton Feldman - For Bunita Marcus
> 
> View attachment 135240
> 
> 
> Aki Takahashi ‎
> 
> I can't remember ever listening to Morton Feldman's work... and after some entries last week ... decided to give it a go.
> 
> I like what I have heard so far from "For Bunita Marcus". I am a sucker for piano music in general.. so this just tingles all my sensory receptors... I like the way he (she) constructs the sound palette...
> I do not want to sound blasphemous but it is almost like a modern day Debussy...


Great to hear that you like it. Feldman has become one of my favorite composers over the past few months. I think there is something to the Debussy comparison, though I'm not quite sure what the connection is.

Now playing










*Claude Debussy*: Images II. Philippe Entremont


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Of all the modern recordings.. this is my favorite... I like the approach, the violin tone/sound... the engineering is top notch!!
> Not sure I agree this is a Romantic take...


Try this one if you have some spare time.



Price is next to nothing but excellent playing.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956,/ Beethoven: Grosse Fuge in B flat major, Op. 133

with Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Hagen Quartett


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Sacred Cantatas


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn - Symph No.94 'Surprise', Sinfonia Concertante - Bernstein


----------



## 13hm13

Michael Haydn: Violin Concertos, Sinfonia, Divertimento
Peter Sheppard & Parnassus Ensemble


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Lieder Volume 4: Heliopolis

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Ingo Metzmacher (piano)

Schubert: Abschied D475 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: An die Leier, D737 (Bruchmann)
Schubert: Atys D585
Schubert: Aus 'Heliopolis' - I D753 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Aus 'Heliopolis' - II D754 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Blondel zu Marien, D626
Schubert: Das Heimweh D851 (Pyrker)
Schubert: Der entsuhnte Orest D699 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Der Hirt D490 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Der König in Thule, D367
Schubert: Der Kreuzzug D932 (Leitner)
Schubert: Die Gebüsche, D646
Schubert: Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
Schubert: Fragment aus dem Aeschylus D450 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Frühlingsglaube, D686
Schubert: Meeres Stille, D216, Op. 3 No. 2 (Goethe)
Schubert: Nachlass Lfg.22
Schubert: Philoktet D540 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Pilgerweise D789 (Schober)
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied I 'Der du von dem Himmel bist', D224


----------



## Joe B

Sam Laughton leading The Elysian Singers in choral music by Sir James MacMillan:









*Divo Aloysio Sacrum
The Gallant Weaver
A Child's Prayer
Seinte Mari Moder Milde
Tremunt Videntes Angeli
Cantos Sagrados (1990): I - Identity
Cantos Sagrados (1990): II - Virgin of Guadalupe
Cantos Sagrados (1990): III - Sun Stone
Christus Vincit
So Deep (1992)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Praetorius*

Dances from Terpsichore (1612)


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra/ Piano Concerto/Aubade

François-René Duchable (piano) & Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, James Conlon


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> Great to hear that you like it. Feldman has become one of my favorite composers over the past few months. I think there is something to the Debussy comparison, though I'm not quite sure what the connection is.
> 
> Now playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Claude Debussy*: Images II. Philippe Entremont


Yes... it was, at least to me, surprisingly good. It is that natural human reaction to be afraid/reluctant to new things... and on top of that I am not the most avid Contemporary music listener....

Entremont's Debussy is very good..


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Cafe Zimmerman. Quite a few people have recommended this ensemble and their box set is on Amazon music streaming so I had to give it a go. First of all, I enjoy their interpretation and the sound quality. Second, I like how in the box set they structure each disc as a separate 'playlist' so you aren't listening to say, all of the Brandenburg Concertos consecutively. I'm still giving other recordings of the Brandenburgs and the Orchestral Suites a listen, but this one is a strong contender.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Try this one if you have some spare time.
> 
> 
> 
> Price is next to nothing but excellent playing.


Another one I was not aware of... Will try to check it out...


----------



## sbmonty

Fauré String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121 this morning.


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Cafe Zimmerman. Quite a few people have recommended this ensemble and their box set is on Amazon music streaming so I had to give it a go. First of all, I enjoy their interpretation and the sound quality. Second, I like how in the box set they structure each disc as a separate 'playlist' so you aren't listening to say, all of the Brandenburg Concertos consecutively. I'm still giving other recordings of the Brandenburgs and the Orchestral Suites a listen, but this one is a strong contender.
> 
> View attachment 135249


Good Choice :tiphat:
I am one of those recommending this...

I feel this is the recording I get most "fun" out of. I am in danger of repeating myself ... but the wind instruments are very nicely played and one of the reasons I like this set so much.

This one and:
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin (for the overall approach)
Jordi Savall and le Concert des Nations (for the tempos and dynamic)
Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert (my initial point of reference for HIP)
Reinhard Goebel and Musica Antiqua Köln (for the tempos and dynamic)
Brüggen, Kuijkens, Bylsma, Leonhardt (for a long time my favorite but now surpassed by the above...)

are the ones I keep coming back to when I want to listen to this music.

The one I still want to investigate is Rinaldo Alessandrini with the Concerto Italiano.


----------



## Shosty

Jennifer Higdon - Violin Concerto

Hilary Hahn, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, Vasily Petrenko

This is my second or third time listening to this composition, and I like it significantly more now. The playing (violin and orchestra both) is fantastic as well.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Good Choice :tiphat:
> I am one of those recommending this...


Yep. This is all your fault! 



The3Bs said:


> This one and:
> Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin (for the overall approach)
> Jordi Savall and le Concert des Nations (for the tempos and dynamic)
> Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert (my initial point of reference for HIP)
> Reinhard Goebel and Musica Antiqua Köln (for the tempos and dynamic)
> 
> The one I still want to investigate is Rinaldo Alessandrini with the Concerto Italiano.


I've got all of the above in my playlist and am working through them either through the Brandenburgs or the Orchestral Suites (or both).


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Verdi Arias

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (baritone)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Valery Gergiev.


----------



## Vasks

*Cherubini - Concert Overture (Frontalini/Nuova Era)
Paganini - Violin Concerto #1 (Ricci/111)
Donizetti - Sonata for Flute (or Violin) and Harp in G (Rampal/Sony)
Verdi - Patria oppressa! from "Macbeth" (Shaw/Telarc)*


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Yep. This is all your fault!
> 
> I've got all of the above in my playlist and am working through them either through the Brandenburgs or the Orchestral Suites (or both).


That is a nice Project!!!!

Hope you do not get too confused... as all of the above sets are similar in concept but dissimilar in execution...
I like them all for one reason or another (tried to point them).


----------



## The3Bs

Continuing the exploration of the day (Spotify) with some more classical fare

Beethoven ‎- Complete Piano Concertos









Jan Lisiecki
The Academy Of St Martin In The Fields

Started with the 3rd (somehow the one I listen to the most) and again Rogerx has pulled one out of the hat!!!! Like the sound and the approach... with some risk taking and striking a nice balance between orchestra and solois

The 4rth is equally interesting... missing just some heaviness/drama that I get from some of the other great recordings...


----------



## Joachim Raff

Converse, F S: The Mystic Trumpeter

Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta


----------



## Jacck

*Harold Shapero - Symphony for Classical Orchestra*
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

this is a really interesting American symphony, likely one of the very best, requires repeated listenings though


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph (Skogsrået), Op. 15

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds
Recorded: 29 January 2010
Recording Venue: Finlandia Hall, Helsinki, Finland

Generally used as a fill up, but the piece has merits and warrants greater acclamation


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 & Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Joe B

A few FLAC files from the 2L label featuring TrondheimSolistene, a great string ensemble. Their playing, despite their size, has the intimacy of playing usually only shared between members in a string quartet.

Kernis: *Musica Celestis* (2L, TrondheimSolistene)
Gjeilo: *Tundra *(2L, Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene)
Gjeilo: *Song of the Universal*(2L, Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene)
Vaughn Williams: *Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis*(2L, TrondheimSolistene)

A great way to spend time prior to an online meeting (dog has already been walked).


----------



## Joachim Raff

Robert Kajanus (1856-1933) - Aino, symphonic poem for male chorus and orchestra (1885)

Osmo Vänskä - Lahti Symphony Orchestra

Beautiful tone poem. As good as Sibelius if not better


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Itullian

Gorgeous set


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Disc 4 of 4 from this Lyrita box set:









Josef Holbrooke: *Pantomime Suite (Malta Philharmonic Orchestra under Michael Laus)*
Josef Holbrooke: *Variations on 'The Girl I Left Behind Me' (Karelia State Philharmonic Orchestra under Marius Stravinsky)*
Maurice Blower: *Symphony in C (Karelia State Philharmonic Orchestra under Marius Stravinsky)*


----------



## The3Bs

Fugal said:


>


You seem to like Guitar a lot!!!

Have you heard of Marko Topchii?

I did listen to a concert he gave last year in Portugal where he played Bach's BWV 1004: Chaconne from Violin Partita No. 2 in D minor... It was mesmerizing....Unfortunately he has not released that commercially!!!! It is part of this concert though:






The whole concert is god (some background noise though) and the Chaconne starts on 31:45.


----------



## eljr




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Yannick Nézet-Séguin & Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135258


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Songs

Stephan Genz, baritone
Roger Vignoles, piano

1999


----------



## Coach G

This morning/early afternoon loaded the CD player with more Leonard Bernstein, Columbia years (The Royal Edition):

1. *Beethoven*: Missa Solemnis
2. Beethoven: Missa Solemnia (continued) (W/NYPO/Westminster Choir/Eileen Farrell, Carol Smith, Richard Lewis, Kim Borg, soloists); *Beethoven*: Fantasy for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra (w/Rudolf Serkin/NYPO/Westminster Choir); *Haydn*: "Theresa Mass" (w/London Symphony Orch. & Chorus/Lucia Pop, Rosalind Elias, Robert Tear, Paul Hudson, soloists)
3. *Haydn*: Symphonies 96 "Miracle" & 97 (w/NYPO)
4. *Copland*: Danzon Cubano & El Salon Mexico; *Oscar Fernandez*: Batuque; *Grofe*: Grand Canyon Suite; *Carmargo Guarnieri*: Dansa Brasileira; *Villa-Lobos*: Bachiana Brasilieira #5; *Silvestre Revueltas*: Sensemaya (all w/NYPO; Natania Davrath, soprano & Carl Stern , cello, on the Villa-Lobos)
5. *Wagner*: Tannhauser Overture; Final Scene from "Gotterdammurung"; Wesendonck-Lieder; Prelude & Isolde's Liebestod from "Tristan und Isolde" (Eileen Farrell, soloist on "Gotterdammurung & Wesendonck Lied.

Leonard Bernstein & classical music is keeping me going all morning/early afternoon, house-cleaning, cooking, and working from home.


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Well...as I said, good playing and I don't regret buying it, but recently I bought Jan Lisiecki and he has just a bit more fire.


Roger, can you comment on how Hough and Lisiecki compare with Andsnes in these Beethoven piano concertos?


----------



## Enthusiast

For the most part I am not posting in this thread at the moment but this record is worth mentioning. This Eroica is probably the most radical HIP Beethoven that I have heard. This isn't about being faster than anyone else - the speeds are quite moderate, in fact - but is about the sound and some other interpretive detail (including occasional speed changes and some unusual handling of dynamics). I liked it quite a lot and also found it interesting. I do think it is worth hearing and I will certainly be playing it again soon along with others from Haselbock's Beethoven series. The Septet is nicely done, too.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> That is a nice Project!!!!
> 
> Hope you do not get too confused... as all of the above sets are similar in concept but dissimilar in execution...
> I like them all for one reason or another (tried to point them).


Yeah, it's a lot. I've listened to them all and now I'm comparing a single movement between the different recordings to at least get an idea of which ones I prefer. Maybe at some point I'll be able to decide on one to purchase...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 82*

Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Jacck

*Darius Milhaud - Symphony No. 5*
Basel Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis

*Francisco Mignone - Sinfonia Tropical *
Orquestra Sinfônica Nacional, Arnaldo Estrela

these are both pretty cool symphonies, that I would only describe as psychedelic. They are not atonal, so do not sound "ugly". I have no musical education, so do not know what they are. Milhaud was doing polytonality.


----------



## Knorf

I heard Peter Eötvös conduct this with the Ensemble Modern in Darmstadt, Karlheinz himself running the electronics. Meeting him was quite the thrill, let me tell you.

Karlheinz Stockhausen: _Mixtur_
André Richard, sound projection
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Wolfgang Lischke


----------



## Joachim Raff

Another eye opener from an unsung composer. Elements of Richard Wagner. Beautiful


----------



## Jacck

Joachim Raff said:


> Another eye opener from an unsung composer. Elements of Richard Wagner. Beautiful


if you want a really unknown unsung composer, then find somewhere the symphony of Anton Urspruch. A real masterpiece


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 7, _Consecration of the House_ Overture
Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 1*

I got this set for $13 last year at my used CD store. It's been on lockdown for a month and a half now, and I'm really starting to miss it.


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Yeah, it's a lot. I've listened to them all and now I'm comparing a single movement between the different recordings to at least get an idea of which ones I prefer. Maybe at some point I'll be able to decide on one to purchase...


Eh! Eh! :devil: I couldn't so I got all of those I listed... Not in one go... and mostly via sales and cheaper ways... The Seon set is the only one I got new.

Wish you luck in managing to choose 1!!!!


----------



## Eramire156

*A Covid listening project- DG Amadeus Quartet box set*

Edit-I just read on the Strad website that Martin Lovett passed away at 93, the last surviving member of the Amadeus.

https://www.thestrad.com/news/amadeus-quartet-cellist-martin-lovett-has-died-aged-93/10569.article

CD 43

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
String Quartet in B flat major "The Hunt" K.458

Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in C major "Emperor" op.76 no.3









Amadeus Quartet *

November 1982


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arnold Bax: Symphonies No's. 1-3 & Interview with Vernon Handley
Vernon Handley & the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra *









It has been quite some time since I listened to Bax so I returned to my favourite recorded cycle of Bax's Symphonies. I thoroughly enjoyed listening to these works, performed phenomenally as they are here.

I preceded the first 3 Symphonies with the interview with Vernon Handley which I found really interesting. I have quite a few recordings featuring Vernon Handley and he never disappoints. This collection sits alongside his particularly special Conifer Recordings of Malcolm Arnold.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joachim Raff

Glazunov: More (The Sea), Op. 28

The USSR Ministry of Defence Orchestra
USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra
Gennadi Provatorov


----------



## The3Bs

Evening Impressions:

Respighi - Brazilian Impressions









Geoffrey Simon
The Philharmonia Orchestra

Was expecting a little more Brazilian Flair like in the Pines, Fountains and Festivals there is an Italian/Roman perfume/sound to them...

Then onto

Respighi - Ancient Airs and Dances I & III • Three Botticelli Pictures • The Birds









Orpheus Chamber Orchestra ‎

an old CD ... and back in more familiar fare and results...


----------



## Knorf

This is recording is new to me. I was blown away by this conductor's Shostakovich 10, so we'll see. The opening movement is excellent!

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Frank Shipway


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


>


This is spectacular!!!! and with first rate engineering to boot!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - various works part four for tonight.

Quintet in B-flat for piano left-hand, clarinet, violin, viola and cello (1932):










Symphony no.4 in C (1932-33):



Concerto in E-flat for piano left-hand and orchestra (1934):



_Chorale Prelude for organ - variations on Joseph Haydn's Gott erhalte Franz den Kaiser_ a.k.a. _Emperor's Hymn_ (1933):
_Chorale Prelude_ for organ - variations on the hymn _Der Heiland ist erstanden_ [_The Saviour is Risen_] (1934):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A for organ (1934):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in A-flat for organ (1935):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135270


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
String Quartet in A minor, op. 51 no. 2

Takács Quartet
Stephen Hough, piano

2007


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


>


That picture makes me want to say, "Careful. You'll poke your eye out with that thing."


----------



## Itullian

Close up, realistic sound


----------



## Joachim Raff

Merikanto, A: Lemminkainen, Op. 10

Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra
Tuomas Ollila-Hannikainen
Recorded: May 1997
Recording Venue: Tampere Hall


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in music written to praise St Cecelia:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Balakirev: Symphonic Poem 'Tamara'

London Symphony Orchestra
Valéry Gergiev


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Ivor Bolton & Mozarteumorchester Salzburg


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135279


Natalie Dessay, soprano

Vocalises

Berliner Sinfonie Orchester
Michael Schønwandt, conductor

1998


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.6 in F major, op.68, the "Pastorale". Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra

I really love this symphony lately, can't get enough of it. I'm happy to be in a receptive mood to Beethoven's symphonies lately, because months and months went by where I scarcely listened to a single one of them, and it really is good music. I actually just got another recording of the Pastorale today: Bernstein/NY Philharmonic, all but completing that cycle (I still need the 9th). The only reason I didn't listen to it this time is because Dr. Walter's brilliant interpretation was calling to me.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Arnold Bax: Symphonies No's. 1-3 & Interview with Vernon Handley
> Vernon Handley & the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra *
> 
> View attachment 135265
> 
> 
> It has been quite some time since I listened to Bax so I returned to my favourite recorded cycle of Bax's Symphonies. I thoroughly enjoyed listening to these works, performed phenomenally as they are here.
> 
> I preceded the first 3 Symphonies with the interview with Vernon Handley which I found really interesting. I have quite a few recordings featuring Vernon Handley and he never disappoints. This collection sits alongside his particularly special Conifer Recordings of Malcolm Arnold.


*
Symphony No.4*

One more Symphony from this set to close the day. Since I started listening to them in sequence, I'll continue with Symphony No.4 from the same Vernon Handley and the BBC Philharmonic's superb set.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.22 in F major, op.54. Artur Schnabel

I don't think I've heard this sonata before, and if I have I don't remember it, but wow, it is seriously good. I would love to read some backstory on why Beethoven was writing all of these short sonatas for a while-I enjoy them, but my memory of them can blend together at times. I think this one stands out from the pack, though.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Penderecki: Symphony #7, Seven Gates of Jerusalem
Wieslaw Ochman, Ewa Podleś, Bozena Harasimowicz Hass, Gustaw Holoubek
Izabela Klosinska, Romuald Tesarowicz, Warsaw Philharmonic Choir, 
Kazimierz Kord & Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

More Brandenburg Concertos. I think I've found my favorite recording. That is until I buy it, listen to it a few times and then read a thread on TC about another recording.


----------



## pianozach

I've been listening to *Ben McDaniel*'s a cappella quartet arrangement of *4'33"* by *John Cage*.

I'm quite blown away by the performance.

And now that there's an app, anyone can sing along with themselves.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.6 in F major, op.68, the "Pastorale". Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra
> 
> I really love this symphony lately, can't get enough of it. I'm happy to be in a receptive mood to Beethoven's symphonies lately, because months and months went by where I scarcely listened to a single one of them, and it really is good music. I actually just got another recording of the Pastorale today: Bernstein/NY Philharmonic, all but completing that cycle (I still need the 9th). The only reason I didn't listen to it this time is because Dr. Walter's brilliant interpretation was calling to me.


Walter's 6th is so. so. good.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Foote: Francesca Da Rimini

Louisville Orchestra
Jorge Mester

Very impressed by this guy who writes in a romantic manner.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## KenOC

Brahms Sextet Op. 36 arranged (and very well, too) for piano trio, played by the KLR Trio. One of the many gems in this 16-hour 99-cent download.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra No. 10 in E flat, K365 Concerto for Three Pianos & Orchestra, K242 Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Andras Schiff (piano), Sir Georg Solti (piano/director)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

The Graupner bassoon conc. on ...









Fasch, Graupner - Concertos for Bassoon and Orchestra - Paolo Tognon


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Continuing the exploration of the day (Spotify) with some more classical fare
> 
> Beethoven ‎- Complete Piano Concertos
> 
> View attachment 135252
> 
> 
> Jan Lisiecki
> The Academy Of St Martin In The Fields
> 
> Started with the 3rd (somehow the one I listen to the most) and again Rogerx has pulled one out of the hat!!!! Like the sound and the approach... with some risk taking and striking a nice balance between orchestra and solois
> 
> The 4rth is equally interesting... missing just some heaviness/drama that I get from some of the other great recordings...


And do not forget he's is just 25, great promises.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 5 ... on...









Van Swieten Society [on period instruments]
Beethoven - Symps nos.5 & 3 Chamber arrangements


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> Roger, can you comment on how Hough and Lisiecki compare with Andsnes in these Beethoven piano concertos?


I will try, Hough is a good restaurant, popular but never got his stars, Lisiecki, the new kid on the block nothing to loose but with the intensity of great predecessors. Andsnes: a class of his own but....so are many others. 
Let's say, I have to choose between Hough and Lisiecki I take the latter .


----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz, Hoffmeister & Krommer: Double Clarinet Concertos

Andrzej Godek & Barbara Borowicz (clarinets)

Kalisz Philharmonic, Huberman Philharmonic Częstochowa, Adam Klocek


----------



## Rogerx

Graupner: Das Leiden Jesu - Passion Cantatas IV

Solistenensemble Ex Tempore, Barockorchester Mannheimer Hofkapelle, Florian Heyerick


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


>


 Very Good recording of the 21!!! Discovered this a few months back... listened to it over headphones and then straightagain via the HiFi system... Harrowing


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> More Brandenburg Concertos. I think I've found my favorite recording. That is until I buy it, listen to it a few times and then read a thread on TC about another recording.
> 
> View attachment 135282


Not a bad choice!!!! 
Welcome to the Brandenburg bug!!!


----------



## The3Bs

> Quote Originally Posted by RockyIII
> Roger, can you comment on how Hough and Lisiecki compare with Andsnes in these Beethoven piano concertos?





Rogerx said:


> I will try, Hough is a good restaurant, popular but never got his stars, Lisiecki, the new kid on the block nothing to loose but with the intensity of great predecessors. Andsnes: a class of his own but....so are many others.
> Let's say, I have to choose between Hough and Lisiecki I take the latter .


Nicely put.
From what I heard so far... 
Hough is good but I prefer him on other repertory (Liszt) 
Andsnes is solid but does not take risks and so does not generate that little extra emotion 
Lisiecki.... goes for it.. no fear... introduces his own ideas and takes risks... most of it works very well and gets you gripped. As I mentioned before... he just misses (or the orchestra) on a little dramatic emphasis here and there.


----------



## The3Bs

Morning started where the evening ended....

Jóhann Jóhannsson & Yair Elazar Glotman ‎- Last And First Men









As already stated on a reply to eljr - Fantastic (Music and Sound Quality)


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Attila

Liudmyla Monastyrska (Odabella), Stefano La Colla (Foresto), Stefan Sbonnik (Uldino), George Petean (Ezio), Ildebrando D'Arcangelo (Attila), Gabriel Rollinson (Leone), Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ivan Repusic


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - various works part five of five for late morning and early afternoon.

_Fuga solemnis_ for organ, six trumpets, six horns, three trombones, bass tuba and kettledrums (1937):



_Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_ [_The Book of the Seven Seals_] - oratorio for soprano, contralto, two tenors, two basses, mixed choir, organ and orchestra [Text: _The Revelation of St John the Divine_] (1935-37):



_Toccata_ in D-minor for piano left-hand (1938):










Quintet in A for piano left-hand, clarinet, violin, viola and cello (1938):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Discs 7 and 8 - Schubert

*Gretchen am Spinnrade
Suleika's Gesäange - Was bedeutet die Bewegung
- Ach, um deined feuchten Schwingen
Schwestergruß
Schlaflied
An die untergehende Sonne
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister - Mignon I - III
Mignon (Kennst du das Land)
Berthas Lied in der Nacht
Epistel an Herrn Josef Spaun
Ellens Gesänge - Raste, Krieger
- Jäger, rughe von der Jagd
- Ave Maria
Claudine von Villa Bella - Hin und wieder
- Liebe schwärmt
An die Nachtigall
Wiegenlied D498
Delphine
Wiegenlied D867
Die Männer sind méchant
Iphigenia
Das Mädchen
Die junge Nonne
Am Grabe Anselmos
Abendsten
Die Vögel
Strophe aus due Götter Griechenlands
Gondelfahrer
Auflösung*

Gerald Moore (piano)
Recorded 1970

*Die Forelle
Rastlose Liebe
Auf dem Wasser zu singen
Der Tod und das Mädchen
An die Musik
Frühlingsglaube
An Sylvia
Litanei
Heidenrös;ein
Nacht und Träume
Du bist die Ruh*

Geoffrey Parsons (piano)
Recorded 1980.

Returning to this wonderful Janet Baker box after yesterday's *Siegfried*. The next two and a discs are given over to Schubert Lieder. Aside from a couple a few sings which spill over onto Disc 9 the songs on this disc are all taken from a two LP set, originally issued in 1971 and called _A Schubert Evening_ and a separate disc of Popular Schubert Lieder with Geoffrey Parsons, issued in 1981. Amongst so many great performances, it's hard to name favourites, but I doubt I've ever heard a better performance of _Du bist die Ruh_, which is not only deeply felt but also displays the perfection of her technique and her superb breath control.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-4th and 6th Symphonies.

Walter and the Colombia S.O.


----------



## Helgi

Exploring a Furtwängler DG Dokumente box I picked up second hand the other day.










*Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
Walter Gieseking

*Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129*
Tibor de Machula

Wilhelm Furtwängler w/Berlin Phil


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No.3, op.27, "Sinfonia Espansiva". Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony

Really good. I think I'm starting to "get" Nielsen, finally. It helps to think about the individual parts and focus on the details rather than the whole, for some reason.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Presto Recording of the Week
29th July 2016
Orchestral Choice
BBC Music Magazine
August 2016
Orchestral Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2016
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Orchestral
Gramophone Awards
2017
Finalist - Orchestral
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2016


----------



## Guest002

An oldie, but a goodie: John Pritchard conducting the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir in Michael Tippett's _A Child of Our Time_.

I think the 'Steal Away' spiritual is one of the greater moments in his music. Especially in this performance.


----------



## Helgi

Stravinsky Pulcinella Suite and Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6
Günter Wand with NDR SO


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Symphony No.2 in C major, op.61. Wolfgang Sawallisch, Staatskapelle Dresden.

This has always been the most challenging of Schumann's symphonies, but I think it may be starting to click with me. The Scherzo, with its obsessiveness around the diminished chord motif, is quite energetic and interesting, and the Adagio is grand in scope, almost proto-Mahlerian. I've not yet reached the finale. The Staatskapelle sounds excellent here, proving why they are one of the best orchestras for this kind of repertoire, early Romantic. I actually would be curious to hear some recordings of them doing Mozart or even Haydn sometime too.


----------



## Helgi

^ I've had a hard time with Schumann, just goes into one ear and right out the other without friction. Think I'll give him some concentrated attention soon and see what happens.


----------



## Malx

pianozach said:


> I've been listening to *Ben McDaniel*'s a cappella quartet arrangement of *4'33"* by *John Cage*.
> 
> I'm quite blown away by the performance.
> 
> And now that there's an app, anyone can sing along with themselves.


I'm sorry this really doesn't work for me - a little too much smirk, and two of the contributions aren't as 'razor' sharp as they could be. I don't appreciate levity in what is obviously a masterpiece of modern music.


----------



## Malx

This morning three first rate piano recordings:

Granados, Goyescas - Alicia de Laroccha.

Haydn, Piano Sonatas Nos 19 & 46 - Ivo Pogorelich.
Simply stunning Haydn with not too much Pogo' in the mix.

Rachmaninov, Preludes (selection), Scriabin Sonata No 9 (Black Mass), Prokofiev, Sonata No 4 - Sviatoslav Richter.
This disc is one of the gems of the BBC MM cover discs.


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> ^ I've had a hard time with Schumann, just goes into one ear and right out the other without friction. Think I'll give him some concentrated attention soon and see what happens.


Schumann is one of my all-time favorite composers. It's only his symphonies that give me trouble, I love everything else. If you are interested in piano music, I would highly recommend you start there.

One more Schumann before work:










*Robert Schumann*: Gesänge der Frühe, op.133. Alexander Lonquich

A beautiful late work


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Taking a cue from the others here and listening to some Bruno / Pastoral.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Richard Rodney Bennett, Orchestral Works Volume 1, from the excellent ongoing survey on Chandos:









Currently listening to the sprightly Marimba Concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Lekeu: Music for Violin, Cello and Piano

Bruno Monteiro (violin), Miguel Rocha (cello) & Joao Paulo Santos (piano)

An emotionally- drenched sonata and trio show us a composer who was mature beyond his short-lived years. Intimate recording of passionate performances only adds to the impact. - BBC Music Magazine, September 2019


----------



## flamencosketches

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Taking a cue from the others here and listening to some Bruno / Pastoral.
> 
> View attachment 135298


So good. I think I'm going to listen to the Bernstein/NY Pastoral after work. I just got it yesterday, I have the whole cycle except for the 9th now.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-5th and 6th Symphonies.

Davis and the BSO.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder & Various Lieder*
*Diana Damrau (Soprano)
Mariss Jansons & the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Munchner Philharmoniker & Christian Thielemann
Helmut Deutsch (Piano)*












​
An interlude to the Symphonies of Arnold Bax, I fancied listening to some Lieder and chose these two albums of Richard Strauss' Lieder featuring one of my favourite contemporary Sopranos - Diana Damrau.

Both recordings feature excellent performances.

I enjoyed this performance of "Vier Letzte Lieder". It isn't my absolute favourite, definitely top 5, possibly top 3. With strong competition from Lucia Popp (with Klaus Tennstedt), Christine Brewer (with Donald Runnicles), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (either recording but Szell comes to mind first), Gundula Janowitz (with Karajan), Arleen Auger (with Andre Previn)and Nina Stemme (with Antonio Pappano).

I also have a soft spot for Kirsten Flagstad's premiere recording with Wilhelm Furtwangler, despite the limitations of the recording - Flagstad is one of my all time favourite Sopranos and though this came later in her career, her performance is passionate and determined.

*I'll queue up Flagstad's recording to listen to next*.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## eljr




----------



## The3Bs

Late morning listen:

Brahms ‎- Symphonie Nr. 3






Herbert von Karajan
Berlin Philharmonic

Beautiful middle movements... (still not convinced this symphony beat Beethoven 3rd on a game of 3rd's) Romantic, catchy tunes, easy on the hear....


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


>


Lunch time break test listen...

Nice work from Maud Geffray


----------



## Enthusiast

HIP Beethoven. I really liked the Serioso from this:









The Mozart was good, too.

Then another of Haselbrock's Beethoven symphony recordings ... an almost perfect Symphony 7! I must hear more from this series as it really does seem to be something special. The coupling (mostly Wellington's Victory) is, of course, a bit of a novelty and a little tedious ... but (believe it or not) I had not heard it before and any coupling is better than what Currentzis did with his Beethoven 5 (no coupling for a shorter symphony in a full price disc - _*not acceptable*_).


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.1


----------



## Merl

Stunning. Love this.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Variations on themes by Grétry, Paisiello, Righini and Winter

Larry Weng (piano)

BBC Music Magazine August 2019

The 24 Variations on Righini's aria 'Venni amore' take an elementary theme and develops it with ingenious virtuosity. A 2016 Queen Elisabeth Competition laureate, Went shows impressive mastery over its 25-minute span, demonstrating how this early and seemingly insignificant work anticipates the mastery of the Diabelli Variations, and he also has all the musicianship required to make something satisfying of the ostentatious late waltzes and the incomplete early piano sonata that was published posthumously.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## eljr




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 3 - 5
Yannick Nézet-Séguin & Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135309


*Claude Debussy*

Sonata for cello and piano in D minor
Syrinx for solo flute
Sonata for violin and piano in G minor
Sonata for flute, viola, and harp
Trio for piano, violin, and cello in G major

Renaud Capuçon, violin
Emmanuel Pahud, flute
Gérard Caussé , viola
Edgar Moreau, cello
Marie-Pierre Langlamet, harp
Bertrand Chamayou, piano

2017


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

CD2


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Kunzen - Overture on a Theme by Mozart (Marschik/dacapo)
Beethoven - String Quartet #9 (Talich/Calliope)
Kalliwoda - Symphony #2 (Willens/cpo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Belioz ;La Marseillaise / Love Scene From Romeo & Juliet / The Damnation Of Faust - Three Excerpts / Overture To Benvenuto Cellini / Royal Hunt & Storm / Trojan March / Le Corsaire Overture

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

Sylvia McNair, Richard Leech

David Zinman, conducting


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Varese, Arcana. Nielsen, Symphony No. 4. Martin, Concerto for 7 Wind Instruments, etc.*

Three strong recordings from a very strong boxed set.


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1









Sviatoslav Richter
Charles Munch
Boston Symphony Orchestra

Full of energy and attack...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Pat Fairlea

Currently listening to some fascinating, mostly gentle, Herbert Howells.








Solidly in the English Pastoral tradition.


----------



## 13hm13

No. 36 on...


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 5 & 4
Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel

Such an excellent Beethoven cycle! Definitely among my favorites now, and clearly my favorite period instruments Beethoven cycle.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works without orchestra part one of two for later tonight.

In terms of comparative running times there's an agreeable symmetry running through Ravel's output - two discs of piano music, two discs of songs, two discs of chamber works, two discs of opera, plus two discs of orchestral works (if one doesn't include the various arrangements...). It doesn't sound a lot in total but with Ravel it's a classic case of never mind the width, feel the quality.

_Menuet antique_ [_Old-fashioned Minuet_] for piano (1895):
_Pavane pour une infante défunte_ [_Pavane for a Dead Princess_] for piano (1899):
_Jeux d'eau_ [_Water Games_] for piano (1901):
_Sonatine_ for piano (1903-05):
_Miroirs_ [_Mirrors_] for piano (1904-05):
_Gaspard de la nuit_ [_Custodian of the Night_] for piano (1908):



_Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer_ [_Ballad of the Queen who Died for Love_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Roland de Marès] (1893): 
_Un grand sommeil noir_ [_A Great Black Sleep_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1895): 
_Sainte_ [_Saint_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Stéphane Mallarme] (1896): 
_D'Anne jouant l'espinette_ [_Of Anne Playing the Spinet_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Clément Marot] (1896):
_Chanson de rouet_ [_Spinning Wheel Song_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Leconte de Lisle] (1898): 
_Si morne!_ [_So Gloomy!_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Émile Verhaeren] (1898):
_D'Anne qui me jecta de la neige_ [_Of Anne Who Threw Some Snow at Me_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Clément Marot] (1899):
_Manteau des fleurs_ [_Mantle of Flowers_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Gravollet] (1903):
_Noël des jouets_ [_The Toys' Christmas_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Maurice Ravel] (1905):
_Les grands Vents venus d'outre-mer_ [_The Great Winds from Beyond the Sea]_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Henri de Régnier] (1906):
_Histoires naturelles_ [_Natural Histories_] - cycle of five songs for voice and piano [Texts: Jules Renard] (1906):
_Cinq mélodies populaires grecques_ [_Five Greek Folk Songs_] - for voice and piano [Texts: Greek folk sources] (1904-06):
_Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera_ for wordless voice and piano (1907): 
_Sur l'herbe_ [_On The Grass_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1907):










String Quartet in F (1902-03):
_Introduction et Allegro_ for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet (1905): 
_Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera_ for wordless voice and piano - arr. as _Pièce en forme de habanera_ for cello and piano (orig. 1907 - arr. ????):
_Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé_ for medium voice, piccolo, two flutes, clarinet, bass clarinet, string quartet and piano (1913):


----------



## 13hm13

Les Petits Riens ... on:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 15
Wilhelm Kempff, Karl Münchinger & Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra & Swiss Romande Orchestra - wind section


----------



## Flamme

Penny Gore presents the first in a week of programmes featuring highlights from the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra's current season.

Bruckner Symphony no. 8 in C minor

Carolyn Sampson (soprano)
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Donald Runnicles (conductor)
Recorded 28/02/20 in the Music Hall, Aberdeen.

Brahms Quartet in G minor Op.25, orch. Schoenberg [orig. Piano Quartet no.1]

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Alexander Vedernikov (conductor)

Recorded 11/10/19 in the Concert Hall, Perth
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hwdh


----------



## Dimace

Very special recording this one, ladies and gentlemen! * Messe Allemande En Fa Majeur, Kyrie, Salve Regina Pour Chœur Mixte von Franz Schubert! *The best sacred works von Franz, in one amazing LP DG France, production. I love this recording very much. Sound and music quality in TOP level. Good collectability value also. (the French issue)


----------



## Knorf

I had the privilege of meeting Mario Lavista a couple decades ago, at a residency for him where I was a master's student in composition, accompanied by the Cuarteto Latinoamericano. He is a wonderful composer, certainly worthy of much broader recognition, especially his music for string quartet.

Mario Lavista: String Quartets Nos. 1-6
Cuarteto Latinoamericano


----------



## Judith

flamencosketches said:


> *Robert Schumann*: Symphony No.2 in C major, op.61. Wolfgang Sawallisch, Staatskapelle Dresden.
> 
> This has always been the most challenging of Schumann's symphonies, but I think it may be starting to click with me. The Scherzo, with its obsessiveness around the diminished chord motif, is quite energetic and interesting, and the Adagio is grand in scope, almost proto-Mahlerian. I've not yet reached the finale. The Staatskapelle sounds excellent here, proving why they are one of the best orchestras for this kind of repertoire, early Romantic. I actually would be curious to hear some recordings of them doing Mozart or even Haydn sometime too.


I love this symphony. The slow movement gives the impression of how he was feeling at the time


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project-Amadeus Quartet*

CD62

*Franz Schubert 
String Quintet in C major 









Amadeus Quartet 
William Pleeth*

recorded 1965


----------



## eljr




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Bach orchestral suites. Freiburger Barockorchester. This is such a great recording.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Czerny: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2
Daniel Blumenthal


----------



## Malx

Two more fine BBC MM discs:

Vaughan Williams Symphony No 2 'A London Symphony' - BBC Scottish SO, Andrew Manze.
Andrew Manze recently recorded a VW cycle with the RLPO on the Onyx label - this BBC recording is a more recent performance from the proms in 2018.

Mahler, Symphony No 4 - BBC Scottish SO, Carolyn Sampson (Soprano) Donald Runnicles.
I enjoyed Carlolyn Sampson's contribution on the 2019 BIS recording of this Symphony with Osmo Vanska and the Minnesota Orchestra. This is an earlier recording from a concert in the Usher Hall Edinburgh in 2016 and a very fine performance it is too.


----------



## Knorf

Giving this outstanding Mahler 5 another listen through, this time on headphones.

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Frank Shipway


----------



## Itullian

#2 today
Bohm really brings out the poignant beauty in this symphony.


----------



## The3Bs

H evening...

Haydn ‎- Piano Concertos









CD1

Pletnev
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie

Very nice approach between HIP and classical....


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Giving this outstanding Mahler 5 another listen through, this time on headphones.
> 
> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 5
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Frank Shipway


What do you think? Not that I need another Mahler 5th, but I am curious about this one.


----------



## Itullian

Eroica


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> What do you think? Not that I need another Mahler 5th, but I am curious about this one.


It is instantly among my favorite half-dozen Mahler 5s. And this despite a slow, funereal Adagietto, which I don't agree with! Given he made that choice, it is very beautiful.


----------



## senza sordino

Arensky Piano Trio #1, Tchaikovsky Piano Trio A wonderful disk









Tchaikovsky Swan Lake, The Sleeping Beauty, The Nutcracker Suites. 









Kalinnikov Symphonies 1 and 2









Musssorgsky Night on Bald Mountain; Four choral works: The Destruction of Sennacherib, Salammbo, Oedipus in Athens, Joshua; Pictures at an Exhibition I've had this disk more than twenty years, it's fabulous.









Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherazade, Stravinsky Song of the Nightingale


----------



## Bourdon

*Polska after Sven Donat*


----------



## Itullian

Early ones


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz and The Seattle Symphony performing music of Howard Hanson:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Something Wild in the City: Mary Ann's Theme*

I didn't expect this. It's like one of Satie's Gymnopedies for a horror movie. It's subtly creepy.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Loving Marriner/ASMF as well.


----------



## Helgi

An evening walk with Karajan and the BPO playing Schumann Symphony No. 1:










And now Symphony No. 3 with Gardiner and LSO, a new cycle - going to see if I find any recent articles on it.


----------



## Knorf

I don't need more recordings of Schumann Symphonies, but I must admit to great curiosity about the new Gardiner/LSO set. I think his recent Mendelssohn set with the LSO is top shelf.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mahler: Symphony #6
Tomáš Netopil & Essener Philharmoniker


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Following an interlude of Richard Strauss Lieder in my previous post, this afternoon's listening has consisted of concluding *Vernon Handley and the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra's survey Arnold Bax's Symphonies - namely Symphonies Nos. 5-7*.

Listening to the Cycle over two days has been illuminating and interesting. It has certainly raised my appreciation of Bax's Symphonies and confirmed Handley's Cycle as my favourite recordings as a whole set.

David Lloyd Jones and Bryden Thomson are also superb interpreters but for my tastes, I prefer Vernon Handley's approach and with the BBC Philharmonic, the music shines.

My current listening this evening continues to feature *Arnold Bax*, this time it is beautifully atmospheric *"Spring Fire" performed by Vernon Handley, this time with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.
*
My introduction to the piece was Mark Elder's excellent recording with the Hallé Orchestra. Whilst I still hold the recording in good esteem, I do prefer Handley's recording by a hair. Listening to it, it has extra "nth" that pulls me in that little bit further.

In the interview with Vernon Handley in the BBC Philharmonic Symphony Set, Handley notes that "Spring Fire" was never performed during the Composer's lifetime. That is a shame because listening to the work, it is difficult to fathom why it never received the attention it deserved at the time.


----------



## Knorf

DaddyGeorge said:


> Mahler: Symphony #6
> Tomáš Netopil & Essener Philharmoniker


I know zilch about this recording. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Enough for today! Good night


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135328


*Claudio Monteverdi*

L'Orfeo

Le Concert d'Astrée
European Voices
Emmanuelle Haïm, director

2004, reissued 2016


----------



## Knorf

Apparently I'm on a modern string quartets kick. Listening to them instead of working on the one I'm supposed to be writing.

Sofia Gubaidulina: String Quartets No. 1-3, String Trio
The Danish Quartet


----------



## Helgi

Knorf said:


> I don't need more recordings of Schumann Symphonies, but I must admit to great curiosity about the new Gardiner/LSO set. I think his recent Mendelssohn set with the LSO is top shelf.


I would have to listen to more Schumann to judge it properly, but it sounds really good to me on first listen. Both the performance and the recorded sound, as is usually the case with LSO Live in my experience. Am now on Nos. 2 & 4.

I'm all of a sudden fascinated by these symphonies!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Man does not live by Bach alone...


----------



## Coach G

flamencosketches said:


> *Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No.3, op.27, "Sinfonia Espansiva". Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony
> 
> Really good. I think I'm starting to "get" Nielsen, finally. It helps to think about the individual parts and focus on the details rather than the whole, for some reason.


If I had to list my top ten symphonies, Nielsen 3 would be on it. I have had Bernstein w/the Royal Danish and soloists whose names escape me at the moment, and loved it since I first heard it as a teenager, fist on LP, later upgraded to CD.


----------



## Eramire156

*For this week's quartet thread*

*Robert Schumann 
String Quartet in A minor, op.41 no.1









Melos Quartet *


----------



## Caesura




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Knorf said:


> I know zilch about this recording. Any thoughts?


Thumbs up for me. Definitely one of the better recordings of the 6th Symphony I've heard. Slightly unconventional approach, but the recording has a convincing course and an authentic mood. I'm also really (a little surprisingly for me) excited about the orchestra. Brass section is incredible especially in the finale.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Caesura said:


>


This is exactly the performance I saw live. One of the best opera experiences of my life.


----------



## Coach G

Loaded up the CD player today with some music by Dimitri Mitropoulos (1986-1960), a Greek conductor who seemed to enjoy some popularity in his day:

1.*Barber*: "Vanessa" (libretto by *Gian-Carlo Menotti*)
2.Barber: Vanessa (continued) Mitropoolus/Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus/Eleanor Stebber, Rosalind Elias, Giorgio Tozzi, Regina Resnik, Nicolai Gedda, soloists 
3. *Mahler*: Symphony #6 Mitropoulos/WDR (Koln Radio) Orchestra
4. *Mahler*: Symphony #9 Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra
5. *Wagner*: "Forest Murmurs" from "Siegfried"; Gotterdammurung Act III Mitropoulos/New York Phil. Orch./Astrud Varney and Ramon Vinay, soloists on "Gotterdammurung"

"Vanessa" is not a bad opera with some entertaining moments; followed by Mahler recordings that reveal Mitropoulos to be a great champion of Mahler and some time Leonard Bernstein made it fashionable; rounded out by stupendous Wagner only somewhat marred by antiquated sound technology.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Feldman, Something Wild in the City: Mary Ann's Theme*
> 
> I didn't expect this. It's like one of Satie's Gymnopedies for a horror movie. It's subtly creepy.


Listening now to "Mary Ann's Theme" on Youtube. Wow, this is so good. I definitely hear the influence of Satie.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony No.2 in C major, Op.61

A previous post inspired me to dig this out. I love the interpretation, so lively, light, fresh and the excitement generated is mind blowing.


----------



## 13hm13

Wetz - Symphony No.3 - Albert


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
Presto Recording of the Week
21st December 2018
Recording of the Year
Gramophone Awards
2019
Recording of the Year


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135336


*Johannes Brahms*

Lieder

Lenneke Ruiten, soprano
Hans Adolfsen, piano

2008, reissued 2013


----------



## Rogerx

Dirty Minds

Olivia Vermeulen (mezzo-soprano), Jan Philip Schulze (piano)

Berg: Die Nachtigall
Bolcom: Toothbrush time
Brahms: Och Moder, ich well en Ding han! (No. 33 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO. 33)
Debussy: Trois chansons de Bilitis
Eisler: Lieder (7) über die Liebe
Heggie: Animal Passion
Mozart: Das Veilchen, K476
Mozart: Der Zauberer, K472
Purcell: Man is for the woman made (from The Mock Marriage, Z605)
Purcell: Sweeter than Roses (from Pausanius, the Betrayer of his Country, Z585)
Schoenberg: Das schöne Beet (from Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op. 15)
Schoenberg: Der genügsame Lieb-haber
Schoenberg: Warnung, Op. 3 No. 3
Schubert: Die junge Nonne, D828
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
Schumann: Die Lotosblume, Op. 25 No. 7
Weill, K: Ballade von der sexuellen Hörigkeit (from Die Dreigroschenoper)
Wolf, H: Erstes Liebeslied eines Mädchens (No. 42 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Rat einer Alten (No. 41 from Mörike-Lieder)


----------



## opus55

Vieuxtemps: Sonata in B flat minor for Viola and Piano, Op.36
Roberto Diaz, viola|Rober Koenig, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Piano Concerto No. 3

Lars Vogt (piano), Christian Tetzlaff (violin), Tanja Tetzlaff (cello)

Royal Northern Sinfonia


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Suites from The Gambler & The Tale of the Stone Flower

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk.


----------



## The3Bs

H late evening...

Haydn ‎- Piano Sonatas









CD2

Pletnev

Very nice approach between HIP and classical.... love his articulation... (almost a Gouldian approach)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works without orchestra part two of two for this morning.

_Menuet sur le nom d'Haydn_ for piano (1909):
_Ma mère l'Oye_ [_Mother Goose_] - suite of five children's pieces for piano duet (1908-10): 
_(8) Valses nobles et sentimentales_ for piano (1911):
_À la manière de Borodine_ for piano (1912-13):
_À la manière de Chabrier_ for piano (1912-13):
_Prélude_ for piano (1913):
_Le tombeau de Couperin_ - six pieces for piano (1914-17):










_Tripatos_: _Kherya pou dhen idhen ilyos_ [_Hands that the Sun Did Not See_] [Text: Greek folk sources] (1909):
_Chanson écossaise_: _Ye Banks and Braes o' Bonnie Doon_ for voice and piano [Text: Robert Burns] (1909):
_Chants populaires_ - cycle of four folk songs [Texts: Spanish, French, Italian and Hebrew folk sources] (1910):
_Deux mélodies hébraïques_ [Text: Yiddish and Aramaic folk sources] (1914):
_Trois chansons_ for unaccompanied mixed choir - arr. for voice and piano [Texts: Maurice Ravel] (orig. 1914-15 - arr. 1915):
_Ronsard à son âme_ [_Ronsard to His Soul_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Pierre de Ronsard] (1923-24):
_Chansons madécasses_ [_Madagascan Songs_] - three songs for soprano, flute, cello and piano [Texts: Evariste-Désiré de Forges Parny, originally passed off as Madagascan folk poetry] (1925-26):
_Rêves_ [_Dreams_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Léon-Paul Fargue] (1926-27):
_Don Quichotte à Dulcinée_ - three songs for baritone and piano [Texts: Paul Morand] (1932-33):










_Piano Trio_ (1914):
Sonata for violin and cello (1920-22):
_Tzigane_ for violin and piano (1922-24):
Violin Sonata (1923-27):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 9

*Schubert: Das Mädchens Klage
Heidenröslein*

with Gerald Moore (piano) 
recorded 1970

*Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
Die junge Nonne*

With Geoffrey Parsons (piano)
recorded 1980

*Mendelssohn:
Der Blumenstrauß
Auf Flügeln des Gesanges
Neue Liebe
Die Strene schau'n
Ich hör' ein Vöglein
Frage
Herbstlied
Hexenlied
Die Blumenkranz
Es weiß und rät es doch keiner
Scheidenlied
Nachtlied
Im Grünen
Frühlingsglaube
Morgengruß
Reiselied*

with Geoffrey Parsons (piano) 
recorded 1980

*Schumann: Frauenliebe und Leben*

With Daniel Barenboim (piano)
recorded 1968 and 1975

One of the first records Janet Baker ever made was _Frauenliebe und Leben_ for the Saga label, before she was contracted to EMI. It was released to much acclaim, but this one delves that much deeper and is indeed one of the greatest recordings of Schumann's cycle in the catalogue.

The Mendelssohn songs are perhaps not so memorable or so wide ranging as Schubert's but Baker makes the best case for them, but the Schumann cycle is the real prize of this disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Adam: Giselle/ Strauss, J, II: Graduation Ball

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, -Antal Doráti/ Anatole Fistoulari.


----------



## The3Bs

and for some Historical B

Beethoven Symphony 3









Bruno Walter
Symphony of the Air

1957 Carnegie Hall Performance in Memory of Arturo Toscanini

Intense!!!! Spirited Allegros ... and ingenuously beautiful Marcia Funebre


----------



## Helgi

Schumann's symphonies with Robin Ticciati and Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphonies Nos 39 & 41 'Jupiter' - Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No.4, op.29, the "Inextinguishable". Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony

Wow, there are some really beautiful, florid melodies here. I am happy to be opening my ears to Nielsen's symphonies more. I think the reason I was so unimpressed for so long is because I went in expecting Sibelius (based on constantly hearing the two names in the same breath as the "great Nordic symphonists") and got something so completely and totally different, but maybe it is no lesser.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Final Piano Pieces

Stephen Hough (piano)

Blend imaginative yet learned interpretation, profound sensitivity and poetry, and personal charisma, and you have here one of the finest accounts of Brahms's late piano works on record, one... - Gramophone Magazine, January 2020


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Symphony No.3 in E-flat major, op.97, the "Rhenish". Wolfgang Sawallisch, Staatskapelle Dresden

Just as Nielsen's symphonies are clicking with me this past week, so are Schumann's. This one, Schumann's "Eroica" in a sense, is surely my favorite of them. Brilliant performance as always from the Dresden Staatskapelle... one of my favorite orchestras.


----------



## Malx

Sandor Veress, String Trio - Vilde Frang (violin), Lawrence Power (viola), Nicolas Altstaedt (cello).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Jussi Bjørling* - Puccini: Turandot - _Nessun dorma_
*Giacomo Lauri-Volpi* - Verdi: La Forza del Destino - _Solenne in quet'ora_ (with Gino Bechi)
*Kirsten Flagstad* Wagner: Die Walküre - _Ho jo to ho_
*Rosa Ponselle* - Puccini: Tosca - _Vissi d'arte_
*Enrico Caruso* - Verdi: Rigoletto - _Bella figlia d'amore_ (with Marcella Sembrich, Gina Severina, Antonio Scotti)
*Emmy Destinn* - Ponchielli: La Gioconda - _Suicidio_!
*Victor Maurel* - Verdi: Falstaff - _Quand' ero paggio_
*Francesco Tamagno* - Verdi : Otello - _Esultate!_
*Amelita Galli-Curci* - Rimsky-Korsakov - _Song of India_
*Beniamino Gigli* - Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana - _O Lola, ch'ai di latti la cammisa_ (with spoken intro by Mascagani)
*Conchita Supervia* - Carmen: _Les tringles des sistres tintaient_
*John McCormack* - _Norah O'Neale_ (trad. Irish Air)
*Frieda Hempel* - Mangold - _Zweigesang_
*Erna Berger & Tiana Lemnitz* - Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - _Ist ein Traum, kann nicht wirklich sein_

This was a sampler for Nimbus's Prima Voce series, which, controversially, "re-records rather than re-masters the original sound." Reactions to their methods will vary, but there is some great singing here, opening with Bjørling's wondrously poetic, gloriously sung _Nessun dorma_. Other highlights include Ponselle singing _Vissi d'arte_, Caruso in the quartet from *Rigoletto* with Sembrich, Severina and Scotti and Supervia in the Gypsy Song from *Carmen*, but nothing here is without interest. Historically important is Mascagni's spoken introduction to the Prelude for *Cavalleria Rusticana* with Gigli, Victor Maurel in Falstaff's brief _Quand' ero paggio_ and Tamagno singing Otello's _Esultate_, both their role's creators and recorded in 1907 and 1903.

My only slight disappointment was with Destinn's _Suicidio!_, which is bland and effortful compared to versions by Ponselle and Callas, and the voice, as recorded, lacks firmness in the middle register. That said this is an interesting compendium of around 40 years of singing on record.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2/Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor 1004

Daniel Lozakovich (violin),

Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc

BBC Music Magazine August 2018

The 17-year-old violinist delivers a performance way beyond his years in what is an uncompromising debut album, and a radiant recording.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Prokofiev: Love for Three Oranges
Valery Gergiev & St. Petersburg Orchestra of the Kirov Opera


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Brahms: The Final Piano Pieces
> 
> Stephen Hough (piano)
> 
> Blend imaginative yet learned interpretation, profound sensitivity and poetry, and personal charisma, and you have here one of the finest accounts of Brahms's late piano works on record, one... - Gramophone Magazine, January 2020


Beautiful soothing album. Hough never lets me down


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest002

Jean Langlais, Messe sollenelle, David Hill, Choir of Westminster Cathedral.

Need to turn the volume up for this one, especially for the end of the Agnus Dei. Used to love singing this at church: a real roof-rafter ripper!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Gál, H: Symphony No. 2 in F major, Op. 53

Orchestra of the Swan
Kenneth Woods

_His works combine romantic intensity with emotional restraint, and the chromatic harmonies and extended tonality of the pre-serial early moderns with a Schubert-like love of melody_


----------



## Jacck

*Eyvind Alnaes - Symphony 1 + 2*
Latvian National Symphony Orchestra
Terje Mikkelsen

these are both great symphonies well worth discovering. Alneas has a voice of his own, and it is difficult to compare him to other composers. They convey the atmosphere of some untouched Norwegian wilderness and mysticism (to me).


----------



## Haydn man

I shall give this set a listen this afternoon, forgot I had it so a bonus all round


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Maurice Ravel - various works featuring orchestra part one of two for this afternoon.

_Shéhérazade_ - three poems for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Léon Leclère a.k.a.Tristan Klingsor] (1903):



_Rapsodie espagnole_ for orchestra (1907):
_Ma mère l'Oye_ [_Mother Goose_] - suite of five children's pieces for piano duet, expanded and arr. for orchestra (orig. 1908-10 - arr. 1911):










_Pavane pour une infante défunte_ [_Pavane for a Dead Princess_] for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1899 - arr. 1910):
_Daphnis et Chloé_ - ballet in three parts (1909-12):










_(8) Valses nobles et sentimentales_ for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1911 - arr. 1912): 
_Alborada del gracioso_ [_The Jocular Morning Love Song_] from _Miroirs_ for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1904-05 - arr. 1918):


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven- Symphony No. 7 in A Major, Op. 92/The Creatures of Prometheus, Op. 43

Wiener Philharmoniker- Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1966-04-29
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Bourdon

*Lute Music*


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Les nuits d'été/ Cléopâtre - Scène lyrique, H36/ Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17/ Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17: Love Scene

Karen Cargill (mezzo-soprano)

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Robin Ticciati


----------



## The3Bs

Busy day with too much work and interruptions... so after the historic Walter back to some H...

Haydn ‎- 'Paris' Symphonies / Symphonies 82 - 87









Antal Dorati
Philharmonia Hungarica

CD1 - 82 (L'Ours), 83 (La Poule) & 84

With divided attention between work and listening I can not say much... just that it has helped me concentrate..but when I in intervals payed more attention it is much fun... Fantastic Decca sound and very nice dynamics... it has been a while since I listened to this...


----------



## sbmonty

Raff: Symphony No. 5. I'd like to get to know this composer's works better. Recommendations?


----------



## Jacck

sbmonty said:


> Raff: Symphony No. 5. I'd like to get to know this composer's works better. Recommendations?


Sometimes he posts here in the forum, you can ask him


----------



## Opera For Life

I don't know why this work gets underestimated so often, maybe it's because of the multiple "breakout cliché-arias" it has engendered.
Yes it's silly, yes it's not always that deep, but there are moments of true musical (and comic) genius in here.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135349


*Sergei Rachmaninov*
- Cello Sonata
- Vocalise
- Variation No. 18

*Sergei Prokofiev*
- Cello Sonata

GautierCapuçon, cello
Gabriela Montero, piano

2008


----------



## Rogerx

sbmonty said:


> Raff: Symphony No. 5. I'd like to get to know this composer's works better. Recommendations?


Yes sir, try this one:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Actually, just the last movement. This is a recording for the score. What I mean is, many times I'll listen to the 9th with a score and strain to hear all the countermelodies and choral contributions, but here everything is very clear. But rats, I'm disappointed that the performance itself doesn't send me to the stars and into kissing _der ganzen Welt_.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Novak - Lady Godiva Overture (Falletta/Naxos)
Janacek - On an Overgrown Path, Book 2 (Kvapil/Regis)
Martinu - Estampes (Belohlavek/Supraphon)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Rothko Chapel, Why Patterns?*


----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: Requiem For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


----------



## annaw

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major (Charles Münch, Boston Symphony Orchestra)

Heifetz was truly phenomenal! His playing sounds just so right.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Pig

For Later today once homework is complete


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, String Quartet No. 1
*

Well, maybe not all of it.


----------



## starthrower

No.5 Studio and live performances.


----------



## Joe B

Olivier Messiaen - *O Sacrum Convivium!*
Sir John Tavener - *Song For Athene*
Ralph Vaughan Williams - *Mass In G Minor*
Maurice Duruflé - *Quatre Motets Sur Des Thèmes Grégoriens, Op. 10*
Aaron Copland - *Four Motets, Op. 20*
Thomas Tallis - *O Sacrum Convivium*


----------



## Malx

Bartok, Out of Doors - Beatrice Rana.


----------



## The3Bs

and more

Haydn ‎- 'Paris' Symphonies / Symphonies 82 - 87









Antal Dorati
Philharmonia Hungarica

CD2 - 85 (La Reine), 86 & 87

For the CD2 I was able to hear a bit more music... what a fantastic Dorati set. I regret not to have jumped at the opportunity of buying the whole Haydn when I saw it on sale...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135358


*Heitor Villa-Lobos*

Concerto for guitar and small orchestra
Sextuor místico for flute, oboe, alto saxophone, guitar, celesta, and harp
Concerto for harmonica and orchestra
Quinteto instrumental for flute, violin, viola, cello, and harp

Manuel Barrueco, guitar
José Staneck, harmonica
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra
Giancarlo Guerrero, conductor

2019


----------



## The3Bs

in need of some uplift....

Gershwin ‎- Plays Gershwin - The Piano Rolls









There was a lot of discussion about the accuracy of these transfers... but it is a fully enjoyable recording and being able think that this could be close to how Gershwin played is a bonus...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I've heard Folksong arrangements by Britten on iTunes. I'm on no. 20 of 51. It's from Hyperion records. No. 20 reminds me of Monty Pyton


----------



## Coach G

eljr said:


>


Along with the church music of Orlando Gibbons, this piece by Rachmaninoff is probably my favorite choral work. The above recording by the Latvian Radio Choir is a great powerful recording. Alternately, Paul Hillier and the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir is in the same "A+" league, when taking into account the pronounced Baltic bass voices, crystal clarity and sound technology. Those on a budget need not acquire both.


----------



## Knorf

I bought this recording without knowing anything about this piece at all, or anything about the performance, but purely because it made me curious. I'm very much enjoying this!

Louis Spohr: _The Last Judgement_
Sally Matthews, Katharine Goeldner, Jeremy Ovenden, Andrew Forster-Williams
Salzburger Bachchor, Mozarteumorchester Salzburg, Ivor Bolton


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Rebecca Dale: Requiem For My Mother
> 
> Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


:angel:

.................


----------



## eljr

Coach G said:


> Along with the church music of Orlando Gibbons, this piece by Rachmaninoff is probably my favorite choral work. The above recording by the Latvian Radio Choir is a great powerful recording. Alternately, Paul Hillier and the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir is in the same "A+" league, when taking into account the pronounced Baltic bass voices, crystal clarity and sound technology. Those on a budget need not acquire both.


great comments :tiphat:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

Coach G said:


> Along with the church music of Orlando Gibbons, this piece by Rachmaninoff is probably my favorite choral work. The above recording by the Latvian Radio Choir is a great powerful recording. Alternately, Paul Hillier and the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir is in the same "A+" league, when taking into account the pronounced Baltic bass voices, crystal clarity and sound technology. Those on a budget need not acquire both.


I'm a bit of weirdo, I do not enjoy Rachmaninoff's piano music. Nor his concertos. Nor his symphonies, although I like a couple of the tone poems and Symphonic Dances.

But I will argue till I drop dead that Rachmaninoff was a great choral composer, one of the greatest of his era. I hear his vocal style as an influence on Stravinsky, among others. The _All-Night Vigil_ is one of the great masterpieces of choral repertoire, and I love it. That Ondine recording is a favorite, a truly beautiful performance.

I also like _The Bells_ very much.


----------



## Eramire156

*Amadeus Quartet Covid listening project day 3*

CD 9

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in C major op.74 no.1
String Quartet in G minor "The Rider" op.74 no.3
String Quartet in G major op.77 no.1
String Quartet in D minor op.103









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

For a HIP recording, this has a lot of musicality. I'm a little disappointed with the last movement; it doesn't have the bite that I'm used to from HIP ensembles, the choir is muddier than I expected, and the Turkish march is slower than I would have expected. I need to listen to Gardiner again to see if I'm just being picky.


----------



## Knorf

Pierre Boulez Conducts Schoenberg Choral Works:

Four Pieces for Mixed Chorus, Op. 27
Three Satires for Mixed Chorus, Op. 28
Six Pieces for Male Chorus, Op. 35
_Dreimal tausend Jahre_, Op. 50a
Psalm 130, Op. 50b
Moderner Psalm, Op. 50c
A Survivor from Warsaw, Op. 46

BBC Singers, London Sinfonietta
BBC Chorus, BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Kopachris

I also just bought a Fluance RT-85 turntable to replace my cheapo AT-LP60. It should be here next Thursday.


----------



## eljr

cd 2


----------



## Jacck

*Friedrich Cerha - Spiegel*
Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra & Friedrich Cerha

arguably the greatest serialist work ever composed, the Mass in B minor of serialism :angel:


----------



## pianozach

On the advice given in another thread I listened to both Beethoven's Symphony No. 9, and the Faust Cantata today.

*Beethoven's 9th*: I'd kind of forgotten portions of this, especially how long the 4th movement is . . . Several false "I'm wrapping this up now", then, "Psych!, Ha Ha, I'm not done yet" going on.

Rather than playing my rather generic audio of *Janos Ferencsik* conducting the Hungarian Philharmonic at lightning speed, I went to YouTube for the 2012 Proms video. Very nice, although it seemed weird that the soloists made an entrance between the 2nd and 3rd movements to thunderous applause.

Schnittke's *The Story of Dr. Johann Faust Cantata*: I didn't shut it off after 5, 10, or even 20 minutes. It was interesting. I loved the conductor* Poliansky*'s very mechanical conducting, and the counter tenor was an interesting compositional choice.


----------



## Itullian

Great set.
Before Chailly became the speed demon.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian

Fischer's quirky Beethoven.


----------



## Opera For Life

Some sweet, flowing oblivion music for twilight, ahhhh, that hits the spot


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works featuring orchestra part two of two for this evening.

Four pieces from _Le Tombeau de Couperin_ for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1914-17 - arr. 1919):
_Boléro_ for orchestra (1928):










_La valse_ - 'poème chorégraphique' for orchestra (1919-20):
_Menuet antique_ [_Old-fashioned Minuet_] for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1895 - arr. 1929):










Concerto in D for piano left-hand and orchestra (1929-30):
Concerto in G for piano and orchestra (1929-31):


----------



## Joachim Raff

sbmonty said:


> Raff: Symphony No. 5. I'd like to get to know this composer's works better. Recommendations?


Please have a look at the website below. It goes into detail about all his symphonies, concertos and other works. Plenty of reviews or recorded work as well. Hope that helps

http://www.raff.org

Happy listening


----------



## Barbebleu

Bach Violin Sonatas - Lucy Van Dael. Super stuff. The Sonata #2 Chaconne is excellent.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Barbebleu

eljr said:


>


I love this recording. She is a great interpreter of this. Stands up with Gould (1955) and Hewitt as one of my magical versions. Yes I know that Gould is not to everyone's taste but he is my go to for the Goldbergs.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Taking a break from Bach today and getting back into the top works lists. Today's project:
Dvořák - Violin Concerto - Perlman


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

eljr said:


>





Barbebleu said:


> I love this recording. She is a great interpreter of this. Stands up with Gould (1955) and Hewitt as one of my magical versions. Yes I know that Gould is not to everyone's taste but he is my go to for the Goldbergs.


Thanks for sharing this. I'm going to put this recording in my Bach playlist.


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set of the London Symphonies


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Minine leading the Moscow Chamber Choir in Serge Rachmaninov's "The Liturgy of Saint John Chrysostom":







Melodia (1988)


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I'm exploring the Naxos catalog through streaming services to make a decision of which purchases to make through eClassical (50% discount on Naxos through the end of May) and stumbled across this lesser known Hungarian composer, Laszlo Lajtha. I downloaded the entire orchestral works, conducted by Nicolas Pasquet with the Pecs Symphony Orchestra (I believe they were all originally released on the Marco Polo label). I've started (I don't know why) with the 5th Symphony, and really enjoy it so far. Very good sound as well.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No.5, op.50. Herbert Blomstedt, San Fransisco Symphony


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

William Walton: _Belshazzar's Feast_, Symphony No. 1
Peter Coleman-Wright, baritone 
London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Colin Davis


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Making the Dvořák Violin Concerto into a project. This is a fantastic piece. The theme in the opening is haunting and beautiful. It kind of reminds me of the theme in the Overture in the film score of Lawrence of Arabia. I listened to Perlman/Barenboim earlier, then followed it up with Mutter and Fischer. I'm listening to Chung now. If anyone has a favorite performance of this, I'd love to hear what it is.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.2 in D major, op.73. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra

The 2nd might be my favorite of Brahms's 4 symphonies. It's so good. This recording is great.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Just lovely.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Balakirev, M.: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2 / Grande Fantaisie On Russian Folksongs

Conductor: Dmitry Yablonsky
Orchestra: Russian Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Joachim Raff

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Making the Dvořák Violin Concerto into a project. This is a fantastic piece. The theme in the opening is haunting and beautiful. It kind of reminds me of the theme in the Overture in the film score of Lawrence of Arabia. I listened to Perlman/Barenboim earlier, then followed it up with Mutter and Fischer. I'm listening to Chung now. If anyone has a favorite performance of this, I'd love to hear what it is.
> 
> View attachment 135369
> View attachment 135370
> View attachment 135371


This is a good thread. full of favourites
Dvorak Violin Concerto


----------



## opus55

Chopin: Nocturnes, Op.37
Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## starthrower




----------



## MusicSybarite

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> I'm exploring the Naxos catalog through streaming services to make a decision of which purchases to make through eClassical (50% discount on Naxos through the end of May) and stumbled across this lesser known Hungarian composer, Laszlo Lajtha. I downloaded the entire orchestral works, conducted by Nicolas Pasquet with the Pecs Symphony Orchestra (I believe they were all originally released on the Marco Polo label). I've started (I don't know why) with the 5th Symphony, and really enjoy it so far. Very good sound as well.
> 
> View attachment 135367


Lajtha may easily be the greatest Hungarian symphonist. All of his 9 symphonies have striking ideas. Many of the slow movements have an eerie and nocturnal atmosphere that catch the ear.


----------



## opus55

Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor
The Elora Festival Singers|Noel Edison|Thomas Fitches, organ


----------



## 13hm13

Op. 28 on this Naxos release:


----------



## starthrower

MusicSybarite said:


> Lajtha may easily be the greatest Hungarian symphonist. All of his 9 symphonies have striking ideas. Many of the slow movements have an eerie and nocturnal atmosphere that catch the ear.


I have most of his symphonies. The disc with 8 & 9 is really good. No. 8 is probably my favorite but I'm due for a revisiting session for all of them.


----------



## 13hm13

Dittersdorf - Requiem


----------



## Rogerx

sbmonty said:


>


Did you like it?????/


----------



## Rogerx

*Johannes Brahms Germany ;7 May 1833 - 3 April 1897*



Brahms: The Violin Sonatas

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## bharbeke

*Bruckner: Symphonies 0-3*
Simone Young, Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra

These were all first-time listens for these Bruckner symphonies. They all sounded good to me, although No. 2 did not have enough great material in it to justify its length.

*Schumann: Symphony No. 1*
Holliger, WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln

This is top notch, and I give a round of applause to Merl for recommending this one.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Nance leading the Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:


















Interesting instrumentation set with some of the pieces. The choir is in perfect form; obviously well prepared.


----------



## starthrower

Always an enjoyable listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 23 & 27

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano/conductor)

Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky 7 May 1840 - 6 November 1839*



Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'/ Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'

New Philharmonia Orchestra- Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Portland State University Chamber Choir
Ethan Sperry


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


>


Hello eljr.. care to share a couple of comments over her interpretation?


----------



## The3Bs

Fugal said:


>


Fantastic recording of the 21st... a very harrowing work that is very nicely aided by the interpreters and the sound engineers...


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.2 in D major, op.73. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> The 2nd might be my favorite of Brahms's 4 symphonies. It's so good. This recording is great.


I like very much this recording....
Marin Alsop could be a name for a list of underrated conductors...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gioachino Rossini - his two most notable sacred works for this morning.

_Stabat mater_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra (1831-41):










_Petite messe solennelle_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, two pianos and harmonium (1863):


----------



## The3Bs

Another 3rd...

Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Schottische", Symphony No. 4 "Italienische"









Sir Georg Solti
The Chicago Symphony Orchestra ‎

Luscious sound... Mendelssohn is one of those composers I do not talk nor hear much... but it always brings a smile and puts me in good mood...


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame

Vladimir Atlantov (Hermann), Maureen Forrester (Countess), Mirella Freni (Lisa), Sergei Leiferkus (Tomsky), Dmitri Hvorostovsky (Yeletsky), Katherine Ciesinski (Polina), Ernesto Gavazzi (Chekalinsky), Julian Rodescu (Surin), Dennis Petersen (Chaplitsky), Richard Clement (Major-domo), Jorge Chamine (Narumov), Janis Taylor (Governess)

Tanglewood Festival Chorus & Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 10

*Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 39*
with Daniel Barenboim (piano)

*Schumann: Der Nußbaum*
with Gerald Moore (piano)

*Brahms: Regenlied
Vegebliches Ständchen
Therese
Sappische Ode
Der Jäger
Wie Melodien zieht es mir
Auf dem Kirchhofe
Ständchen
Zwei Lieder fur alto and viola* with Cecil Aronowitz (viola)
* Vier ernste Gesänge*
with André Previn (piano)

So here I am at the half-way mark, and this set continues to enthral and draw me in. There is something so personal about Baker's art, a sense of identification with the composer in question and an innate ability to capture the right mood of each song. Just occasionally one can be aware that a great deal of thought has gone into each interpretation, but I'd rather too much intelligence than too little. It is interesting too to hear her collaborations with different musicians, here with Daniel Barenboim and André Previn at the piano. This disc gives us the second side of her Schumann LP with Barenboim and the whole of an all Brahms programme with Previn.


----------



## The3Bs

Continuing with Solti

Schubert - Symphony No. 9 In C Major "Great"









Sir Georg Solti
Wiener Philharmoniker

Very good sound... but I feel it is somewhat heavy handed in places...


----------



## Shosty

Edgard Varese - Complete Works Vol. 1

Ricardo Chailly, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Includes: Tuning Up, Ameriques, Poeme Electronique, Arcana, Nocturnal, Un grand sommeil noir

Currently on Poeme Electronique and loving the music so far.


----------



## Helgi

*Schumann: Symphonies 3 & 4*
Günter Wand w/NDR SO


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*


----------



## Rogerx

Czerny: Bel Canto Concertante

Rosemary Tuck (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Shosty

William Grant Still - Symphony No. 1 "Afro-American"

John Jeter, Fort Smith Symphony

Short break from Varese to switch to one of his students. This is my first listen to Still's first symphony and I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

L'Enfant et les Sortilèges


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic

Love this recording despite its flaws. Currently the Rondo-Finale, which Lenny seems to make one of the strongest cases for in recordings I've heard. Making my way through this New York set one more time before breaking into the DG set.

Happy birthday to Brahms and Tchaikovsky, I will have to listen to both later. Funny how two of the great masters of the 19th century share a birthday, as do two great masters of the 18th, JS Bach & FJ Haydn.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Telemann: Brockes-Passion
René Jacobs & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Tragic Overture, op.81; Alto Rhapsody, op.53. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra w/ Christa Ludwig & the Philharmonia Chorus on the Rhapsody.

Brahms ought to have written more short-form orchestral works. These are excellent!


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Grosse Fugue & String Quartet Op 59 No 1 - Belcea Quartet.

I tend to listen to the Grosse Fugue as a stand alone piece - make a coffee then listen to another quartet.


----------



## Marc

Beethoven, Klaviersonate in G major, opus 31-1.

My least favourite Beethoven sonata actually, but, compared to a Steinway, (imho) much more fun on a Caspar Schmidt fortepiano, played by Paul Badura-Skoda.
That Rondo is a lovely finale!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos. 1-21

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I'd never really listened to Dvořák before joining up here. I mean, I heard the New World in college and in public, but none of his other works. He is quickly becoming one of my favorite composers. His music is so stirring.


----------



## Dimace

Today I had appetite for opera. So, for a change, I picked up some Verdi and his Nabucco, (Arien Und Szenen) with one of the best trios given for this opera> *Elena, Dora & Tito!* SUPER performances, super sound, *super Gardelli!* A must for Verdi fans this recording. (Decca Germany, 1xLP)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: German Mass D872 & Mass D167

Lucia Popp (soprano), Adolf Dallapozza (tenor) & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Joe B

Christopher Hogwood leading The Academy of Ancient Music with Emma Kirkby and James Bowman in Giovanni Battista Pergolesi's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Bourdon

*Melchor Schildt*

He was one of the pupils of Sweelinck


----------



## Joachim Raff

Eybler: Divertisment für Fasching Dienstag 1805 for Orchestra

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken und Kaiserslautern
Reinhard Goebel

Seriously love this cd and this particular piece of music. The 2nd movement is super catchy with an unusual 'clog dancing theme' and at end the clock strikes twelve and the music starts on the final movement. It's certainly unusual. A true gem


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135400


*Sir Edward Elgar*

Cello Concerto, op. 85 *
Introduction and Allegro, op. 47
Elegy, op. 58
Military Marches "Pomp and Circumstance," op. 39

* Paul Watkins, cello
BBC Philharmonic
Sir Andrew Davis, conductor

2012


----------



## Helgi

*Schumann: Symphony No. 2*
Tilson Thomas w/San Francisco Symphony


----------



## Bourdon

*Nicolas Vallet*

Le Secret des Muses


----------



## Rogerx

JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## eljr

cd 4

violin sonatas op.2 II


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Richard Nance leading the Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting instrumentation set with some of the pieces. The choir is in perfect form; obviously well prepared.


i like this one myself


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations
> 
> Portland State University Chamber Choir
> Ethan Sperry


this is getting much play here


----------



## Itullian

26, 28, 29, 30


----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> Hello eljr.. care to share a couple of comments over her interpretation?


Lingering yet robust. Very faithful overall.

I enjoy it and keep going back to it (released in 2015) but I enjoy everything Glass.


----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> Fantastic recording of the 21st... a very harrowing work that is very nicely aided by the interpreters and the sound engineers...


could not agree more :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Joachim Raff said:


> This is a good thread. full of favourites


agree

but, this is also a good thread because it is filled with new recordings!


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> agree
> 
> but, this is also a good thread because it is filled with new recordings!


Almost weekend ..........


----------



## eljr

Barbebleu said:


> I love this recording. She is a great interpreter of this. Stands up with Gould (1955) and Hewitt as one of my magical versions. Yes I know that Gould is not to everyone's taste but he is my go to for the Goldbergs.


I agree, this is an outstanding performance!!!!


----------



## eljr

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I'm going to put this recording in my Bach playlist.


:tiphat:

..........


----------



## eljr

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> I'm exploring the Naxos catalog through streaming services to make a decision of which purchases to make through eClassical (50% discount on Naxos through the end of May) and stumbled across this lesser known Hungarian composer, Laszlo Lajtha. I downloaded the entire orchestral works, conducted by Nicolas Pasquet with the Pecs Symphony Orchestra (I believe they were all originally released on the Marco Polo label). I've started (I don't know why) with the 5th Symphony, and really enjoy it so far. Very good sound as well.
> 
> View attachment 135367


Good to see you here!

Let us know which recordings moved you to purchase.


----------



## sbmonty

Rogerx said:


> Did you like it?????/


I did, very much. Both Raff Cello Concertos are beautiful works. The 1st Cello Concerto is remarkable. Its melodies in particular remind me of Dvorak's works. Very romantic. Thanks for the recommendation. As well, I thank J. Raff for linking the outstanding website as well. 
http://www.raff.org/index.htm 
If only every composer had such a dedicated reference site. I'll be exploring Raff's works in detail shortly.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Handel Variations

Lars Vogt (piano), Northern Sinfonia


----------



## eljr

CD 5

L'estro Armonico Op.3 1


----------



## Vasks

*Charpentier - Overture to "Pour un reposoir", H.523 (Kossenko/Alpha)
Couperin - L'espagnole from "Les Nations" (Savall/Astree Auvidis)
Telemann - Concerto for Unaccompanied Harpsichord, App TWV 33:1 (Hoeran/cpo)
Biber - Selections from "Sonatae tam aris, quam aulis servientes" (Goodman/Hyperion) *


----------



## Coach G

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
> 
> Love this recording despite its flaws. Currently the Rondo-Finale, which Lenny seems to make one of the strongest cases for in recordings I've heard. Making my way through this New York set one more time before breaking into the DG set.
> 
> Happy birthday to Brahms and Tchaikovsky, I will have to listen to both later. Funny how two of the great masters of the 19th century share a birthday, as do two great masters of the 18th, JS Bach & FJ Haydn.


I had no idea that Brahms and Tchaikovsky shared a birthday. I guess they didn't like one another's music very much, but once had a great time drinking together.


----------



## The3Bs

and the 3 wave continues

Sibelius -- Symphony No. 3

From:
Collins Sibelius Cycle, Vol. 3: Symphony No. 3 / Nightride and Sunrise / Pohjola's Daughter / Pelleas & Melisande Excerpts









Anthony Collins
London Symphony Orchestra

Great Cycle overall...
The tempo, the dynamics, the intensity!!!


----------



## Knorf

One of my all-time favorite symphonies, in a very interesting, illuminating, and committed performance.

Edward Elgar: Symphony No. 2
Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Overture, Scherzo and Finale - WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln, Heinz Holliger.
Currently streaming this boxed set but I am tempted to buy to physical discs.


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> One of my all-time favorite symphonies, in a very interesting, illuminating, and committed performance.
> 
> Edward Elgar: Symphony No. 2
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli


That is the performance that really made this symphony click for me - fine recording.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

Joachim Raff said:


> This is a good thread. full of favourites


I wasn't sure what to think of this thread when I joined, but I really like seeing what people are listening to. It gives me ideas for new stuff to investigate, or to revisit an old favorite I hadn't thought about in a long time. And it's interesting to see what's trending in our little group.



Malx said:


> That is the performance that really made this symphony click for me - fine recording.


Sinopoli is how I learned Elgar 2 as well, but it was my first! It remains a favorite⁠-something that is definitely not always the case for me⁠-even after having heard a number of alternatives.


----------



## Joe B

Georgi Robev leading the Bulgarian National Choir and Soloists in the world premiere recording of Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky's "Liturgy of St John Chrysostom":


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hx6c


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Triple Concerto/ Brahms: Double Concerto
David Oistrach, Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter, 
Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker
George Szell & The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## The3Bs

High octane Brahms

Brahms ‎- Piano Concerto 2









Daniel Barenboim
Sir John Barbirolli
New Philarmonia Orchestra

Was going to listen to Lars Vogt ... but ended with this instead.. will try the Lars Vogt later....
They really go for it... I do like the approach for the 1st but on the second it sounds a bit heavy handed here and there... but it is exciting ...


----------



## Coach G

DaddyGeorge said:


> Beethoven: Triple Concerto/ Brahms: Double Concerto
> David Oistrach, Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter,
> Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker
> George Szell & The Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 135406


A great recording of Beethoven's Triple with those legends from the old Soviet Union, but Karajan's alternate recording with the younger generation (Anne-Sophie Mutter/Yo-Yo Ma/Mark Zeltser) is a formidable and underrated alternate. The warmest, richest tone belongs to Stern/Rose/Istomin/Ormandy.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and the London Orchestra da Camera in choral works by Michael Hurd:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.77. Itzhak Perlman, Carlo Maria Giulini, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

So far, so good. For some reason I've never liked the Brahms VC as much as either of the two piano concertos, but I am enjoying it this time.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bargiel: Symphony in C major, Op. 30

Omsk Philharmonic
Dmitry Vasilyev
Recorded: 13-14 July 2014
Recording Venue: Omsk Philharmonic Hall, Omsk, Siberia, Russia


----------



## Marc

About a week ago, I checked out Bruckner's first version of his 2nd Symphony in C minor from 1872 - conducted by Kurt Eichhorn - , which is longer, and has got the Scherzo as 2nd movement (which I like, actually)... now I'm 'back' and listening to a better known version: the mixed 1872/1873/1877 version, edited by Robert Haas.
Kurt Masur is conducting the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig. Really great playing here, and I can perfectly adapt to the rather broad approach of Masur. 
I really really love Bruckner 2, because it still has got much of the freshness of his earlier 1st and his cancelled 'Nullified' symphony, but there's already plenty of the more 'mature' Bruckner in it, too. He is developing into someting really special here.


----------



## Knorf

I like Bruckner 2 a lot, also.


----------



## Itullian

Some Harnoncourt Paris symphonies.


----------



## Knorf

Itullian said:


> Some Harnoncourt Paris symphonies.


I love those recordings! I actually came close to over listening to them.


----------



## D Smith

As I do every year, celebrating my favourite composer's birthday. (I celebrate Tchaikovsky's a day late)

Brahms: String Sextets (Live from Aix Easter Festival 2016). Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz, Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme, Gautier Capuçon & Clemens Hagen. Lovely committed live performances, especially the second. Recommended.










Brahms: Clarinet Trio and Quintet. Florent Héau, Jérôme Pernoo, Jérôme Ducros & Quatuor Voce. Well played but I felt the clarinetist was a bit distant from engaging fully with the score.










Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 101. Boulanger Trio. Energetic performance. This album also has an excellent Verklarte Nacht.










Brahms: Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano in E-Flat Major, Op. 40. Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 1 in G Major, Op. 78. Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov & Teunis Van Der Zwart. FIne performance, though I especially enjoyed the violin sonata.










Brahms: String Quartets 1 & 3. Artemis Quartet. A favourite album and recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ives, String Quartet No. 1
*

A well done recording from the resident string quartet down the road at Vanderbilt University.


----------



## flamencosketches

D Smith said:


> As I do every year, celebrating my favourite composer's birthday. (I celebrate Tchaikovsky's a day late)


I suspect I will be putting off Tchaikovsky until tomorrow too, just reflecting on how many great Brahms works to which I want to give a celebratory listen.

Speaking of... having finished the Brahms VC, now playing:










*Johannes Brahms*: Variations on a Theme of Haydn in B-flat major, op.56a, the "St. Anthony Chorale". Wilhelm Furtwängler, NDR Symphony Orchestra Hamburg

This is one of few Furtwängler recordings that I really, really enjoy, both the variations and the symphony. The recorded sound (from 1951, monophonic) is just about the best I've ever heard in a Furtwängler recording, despite some definite missing details in the orchestral texture that irk me. But it's not bad enough to spoil the listening experience. Great performance from the NDR Orchestra. Woodduck recommended this recording to me last year back before I was into Brahms in any serious way, and I thank him for it, because this performance of the symphony really clicked with me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chadwick, Angel of Death
*

Rescued from obscurity by the Nashville Symphony, this is a tone poem about a sculptor arrested from completing his masterpiece by the Grim Reaper. It's not quite to the level of Strauss, but it is a pleasant piece.


----------



## Coach G

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 132108
> 
> 
> *Richard Strauss*
> 
> An Alpine Symphony
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Herbert von Karajan, conductor
> 
> 1981


K's recording of this ruined every other "Alpine Symphony" for me; was the first recording ever made for a CD.


----------



## Knorf

John Adams: Violin Concerto
Leila Josefowicz, violin
BBC Symphony Orchestra, John Adams


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2*

Personally, I think this recording of the 2nd is outstanding.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manuel de Falla - various works part one of two tonight.

Falla was another of those fastidious composers who didn't leave us with an enormous amount of music but, as with Ravel, Berg, Dukas etc. most of what we do have is to be savoured - only some of the earlier piano pieces here can perhaps be considered as surplus to requirements.

Virtually all of the important works will be included in these two sessions, but I would one day like to compliment them with a recording on CD of _Atlántida_, the large-scale cantata-cum-opera which the composer laboured over in vain for 20 years. Barely half of the music for _Atlántida_ was written, and almost all of that was un-orchestrated, by the time Falla's health failed him. Just before his death he entrusted Ernesto Halffter with the unenviable task of hammering a version of _Atlántida_ into performable shape from a mountain of sketches and ideas - a job which ended up taking him 16 years.

_Nocturno_ for piano (1896):
_Mazurka_ in C-minor for piano (1899):
_Serenata andaluza_ for piano (1900):
_Canción_ for piano (1900):
_Vals capricho_ for piano (1900):
_Serenata_ for piano (1901):
_Cortejo de gnomos_ [_The Gnomes' Procession_] for piano (1901):
_Allegro de concierto_ for piano (1903-04):
_Danza_ from the opera _La vida breve_ [_The Short Life_] - arr. for piano (orig. 1904-05 - arr. ????):










_La vida breve_ [_The Brief Life_] - 'lyric drama' in two acts [Libretto: Carlos Fernández-Shaw] (1904-05 - rev. by 1913):



_El amor brujo_ [_Love, the Magician or The Bewitched Love_] - 'gitaneria' for cantaora voice, actors and chamber orchestra [Libretto: Gregorio Martinez Sierra] (1914-15):










_Interludio y Danza_ from the opera _La vida breve_ [_The Brief Life_] (1904-05 - rev. by 1913):
_Siete canciones populares españolas_ [_Seven Spanish Folk Songs_] for voice and piano (1914):
_Noches en los jardines de España_ [_Nights in the Gardens of Spain_] - suite for piano and orchestra (1909-16):


----------



## Knorf

Inspired by all the talk about composer birthdays, and it feels like a violin concerto kind of day.

I've chosen one of the recordings in my collection I most treasure; it's like visiting an old friend.

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
Jascha Heifetz, violin
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## Malx

Coincidently echoing Knorf's post to a degree, Brahms & Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos for me albeit of a more recent vintage.

Brahms, Violin Concerto - Lisa Batiashvili, Staatskapelle Dresden, Christian Thielemann.
Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto - Vadim Repin, LSO, Emmanuel Krivine.


----------



## Itullian

Knorf said:


> I love those recordings! I actually came close to over listening to them.


I hope you have his London set as well then.


----------



## Knorf

Itullian said:


> I hope you have his London set as well then.


Yep! I surely do.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Horn Trio*

For Brahm's birthday, it's time to dive into the Big KLR box. I can't believe it's only $1. This is serious playing.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Knorf said:


> One of my all-time favorite symphonies, in a very interesting, illuminating, and committed performance.
> 
> Edward Elgar: Symphony No. 2
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli


This may be my favorite recording of this work. The majesty of this work shines with Sinopoli and the PO.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project Amadeus Quartet day 4*

CD 28

*Johannes Brahms
String Quartet in C minor op.51 no.1
String Quartet in A minor op.51 no.2









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Just the fourth movement. I wasn't bowled over with Immerseel, so I'm comparing it to Gardiner.


----------



## Itullian

A few of these gems


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony and Chorus in music by Howard Hanson:









*Dies Natalis
The Mystic Trumpeter
Lumen in Christo
Lux Aeterna*

The 5th and final disc of the Schwarz/Delos effort recording Hanson's music. Three of the four pieces here are world premier recordings.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135420


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Le Nozze di Figaro

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, conductor

2016


----------



## Joachim Raff

Super symphony and a who's who photo

Left to right: Rudolf Mengelberg (1892-1959), Ottorino Resphighi, Willem Mengelberg (1871-1951), Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971), Cornelis Dopper (1870-1939), Mathilde Mengelberg-Wubbe (1875-1943), Sam Bottenheim, Mrs. Lourié, Arthur Lourié.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

I needed some music whose transcendent elegance alleviates the weight of worldly burdens on one's soul. Not that I believe in souls, but never mind.

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 23 & 26
Friedrich Gulda
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Joe B

David Hill leading Yale Schola Cantorum with the Elm City Girls' Choir and Julliard415 in modern New England choirworks:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Quintet in F minor, op.34. Kodály Quartet, Jenö Jandó

This really is a damn fine work. Something I've noticed about Brahms is that I can never put my finger on what it is about his music that I love so much. There is always that weird elusive quality to it.


----------



## D Smith

More Brahms birthday celebrations. Four different conductors I don't usually listen to doing the symphonies.

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 Thomas Zehetmair & Musikkollegium Winterthur. Feels arbitrary tempo-wise and just too lightweight for my taste. Doubt I'll be returning to this one.










Brahms: Symphony No. 2. Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester & Günther Herbig. Very relaxed, almost to the point somnolence occasionally. Needs more energy in places but the orchestra sounds good.










Brahms: Symphony No. 3. Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra & Edward Gardner. Light and breezy, quick and attractive. But even in the third, I'd like a little more meat on the bones here. Frankly I was more impressed with Gardner and the BBC in his series of Walton albums. But this is not bad though.










Brahms: Symphony No. 4. WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln & Jukka-Pekka Saraste. A performance full of grace that is unrushed (which I like). Really quite good, This was far and away the best recording I listened to today and I'm looking forward to hearing the rest.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Sir John Tavener:









*Birthday Sleep
Butterfly Dreams
The Second Coming
Schuon Hymnen
As one who has slept
The Bridal Chamber
Exhortation and Kohima
Shunya*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joachim Raff

A bit of nostalgia from an old master before bedtime.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135423


*Jean-Philippe Rameau*
-Nouvelles Suites

*Claude Debussy*
-Hommage à Rameau

Alexandre Tharaud, piano

2001


----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz: 5 Clarinet Quartets

Lajos Rozmán (clarinet), Zsolt Kalló (violin), Gábor Rác (viola), Csilla Vályi (cello)


----------



## Joe B

James DePreist leading the Oregon Symphony in American Contrasts:


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'/ Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1979-11-15


----------



## Rogerx

Magnificat

Øyvind Gimse (artistic director), Lise Granden Berg (soprano), Cecilie Ertzaas Overrein (soprano), Magne H. Draagen (organ), Maria Naess (piano), Else Bonesrønning (soprano), Ola Gjeilo (piano)

Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Anita Brevik

Arnesen: Magnificat
Gjeilo: Song of the Universal
Gjeilo: Tundra
Kernis: Musica Celestis for string orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Yakov Kreizberg

From the very outset, there's a real sense of urgency about the performance, Müller-Schott's razor-sharp articulation in the outer movements managing to combine rhythmic incisiveness with highly... - BBC Music Magazine, Proms 2008,


----------



## Marc

Maybe not a very clever idea, early in the morning, considering the heavy and hectic outbursts in the first movement. 

Anyway, it's Sir Arnold Bax (1883-1953): Symphony no. 1 in E Flat, played by the London Phil, with Myer Fredman (1971, remaster 2016).


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Eduardo e Cristina

Silvia Dalla Benetta (soprano), Laura Polverelli (mezzo-soprano), Kenneth Tarver and Xiang Xu (tenors) & Baurzhan Anderzhanov (bass)

Virtuosi Brunensis & Camerata Bach Choir, Gianluigi Gelmetti


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59 No 2 - Belcea Quartet.


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'/ Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra
> Riccardo Muti
> Recorded: 1979-11-15


One of my favourite sets


----------



## The3Bs

Coach G said:


> A great recording of Beethoven's Triple with those legends from the old Soviet Union, but Karajan's alternate recording with the younger generation (Anne-Sophie Mutter/Yo-Yo Ma/Mark Zeltser) is a formidable and underrated alternate. The warmest, richest tone belongs to Stern/Rose/Istomin/Ormandy.


At last, I see someone trumping for the Stern/Rose/Istomin/Ormandy... This is IMHO the most fun I ever heard... there are lots of others with tremendous musical arguments but this one really hits the point in terms of musical fun... The three amigos (Stern/Rose/Istomin) just having a blast...


----------



## The3Bs

Following on the results of a Cello Vote ...

Dmitri Shostakovich Concerto For Violoncello And Orchestra No. 1 (Live)









Sol Gabetta
Lorin Maazel
Münchner Philharmoniker

I am reserving any comments for later ... needs some more maturing in my brain...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manuel de Falla - various works part two of two for this morning.

_Cuatro piezas españolas_ for piano (c.1906-09):
Three dances from the ballet _El sombrero de tres picos_ [_The Three-Cornered Hat_] - arr. for piano (orig. 1919 - arr. ????)
_Fantasía Bética_ for piano (1919):
_Pour le tombeau de Claude Debussy_ for guitar - arr. for piano (1920):
_Danza ritual del fuego_ from the ballet _El Amor Brujo_ [_Love, the Magician or The Bewitched Love_] - arr. for piano (1914-15 - arr. 1921):
_Canto de los remeros del Volga_ [_Song of the Volga Boatmen_] for piano (1922):
_Pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ for piano (1935):










_El retablo de maese Pedro_ [_Master Peter's Puppet Show_] - 'puppet-opera' in one act with prologue and epilogue [Libretto: Manuel de Falla, after an episode from _Don Quixote_ by Miguel de Cervantes (1919-23):










_El sombrero de tres picos_ [_The Three-Cornered Hat_] - ballet in two acts [Text: Gregorio Martínez Sierra, after the novel by Pedro Antonio de Alarcón] (1916-17 - rev. 1917-19):
_Pour le tombeau de Claude Debussy_ for guitar (1920):
_Psyché_ - song for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp, violin, viola and cello [Text: Georges Jean-Aubry] (1924):
_El amor brujo_ [_Love, the Magician or The Bewitched Love_] - 'ballet pantomímico' in one act: revised version of the original 'gitanera' [Text: Gregorio Martínez Sierra] (orig. 1914-15 - rev. 1924):
Concerto for harpsichord, flute, oboe, clarinet, violin and cello (c. 1923-26):

Plus Alicia De Larrocha's unmissable performance of _Cuatro piezas españolas_ (c. 1906-09):


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Symphony No.4 in D minor, op.120. Wolfgang Sawallisch, Staatskapelle Dresden

Very happy to say that I now really like Schumann's symphonies. They grow on me with each listen. Getting this set has been illuminating. That being said, I still struggle somewhat to understand the 2nd, but the other three are great!


----------



## The3Bs

and a different recording:

Shostakovich ‎- Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1









Yo-Yo Ma
Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra

Onto a different version to get myself familiarized with the Concerto... 
Again reserving comments for a later time....


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No.6, "Sinfonia semplice". Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony

Not sure what's supposed to be "semplice" about it, it's probably Nielsen's weirdest symphony. But I am enjoying it, now that I have a little more of a background on Nielsen's music.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Songs of Youth. Janet Baker, Geoffrey Parsons

These songs are short & sweet & simple, only piano & voice, & they were written while Mahler was a teen. Yet it's pure Mahler. One can hear pre-echoes of many a later work in these songs. A fascinating new acquisition for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 & American Suite

Bamberger Symphoniker, Robin Ticciati

BBC Music Magazine August 2015

Admirable…[with] some lovely woodwind…playing of high quality and an excellent recording

Gramophone Magazine August 2015

A big, bold New World, this, with a strong bass-line and a winning approach to the first movement's second subject…a super CD, the symphony a fair match for Sir Colin Davis and the LSO, the Suite making it…a digital frontrunner. More of the same, please


----------



## Joe B

James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson Voices:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Wagner*

Die Walküre act 3 recorded 1953


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi

Candida Thompson (leader), Harriet Krijgh (cello), Candida Thompson (violin), Alexandra Nepomnyashchaya (harpsichord), Maarten Mostert (cello continuo), Kaori Yamagami (cello)

Vivaldi: Cello Concerto in B flat major, RV423
Vivaldi: Cello Concerto in C minor, RV401
Vivaldi: Cello Concerto in F major, RV 412
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Vivaldi: Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV531
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126), RV608
Vivaldi: Sonata RV83


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Trying something new today. In more than one sense of the word: Barber - Violin Concerto. I'm glad to find evidence to support the theory that it is possible for me to enjoy modern music. Started with the Stern/Bernstein which was excellent. Now listening to the Hahn/Wolff which is incredible.


----------



## The nose

I'm having a Mahler Marathon


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Duruflé for this afternoon - two discs of choral and organ music, which amounts to all his published output bar two compositions for piano and one each for orchestra and chamber trio (although he did also provide various arrangements/transcriptions for a few of his own works).

While much liturgical and organ music by other composers brings to my mind a congregation eagerly extolling God to the rafters in a grand Gothic cathedral glittering with gold and stained glass, Duruflé's is more often akin to _sotto voce_ prayers in a small candlelit chapel tucked away in a corner of some secluded monastery. The music occasionally soars aloft (e.g. the hosannas from the _Sanctus_ section of the Requiem and the _Toccata_ from the organ suite), but otherwise this is showing one's devotion in a far more private and introspective manner. Gorgeous stuff.

_Scherzo_ op.2 (1926):
_Prélude, Adagio et Choral varié sur le theme du 'Veni Creator'_ op.4 (1926 and 1930):
_Suite_ op.5 (by 1932):
_Prélude et Fugue sur le nom d'Alain_ op.7 (by 1942):
_Chant Donné: Hommage à Jean Gallon_ WoO (by 1953):
_Prélude sur l'Introït de l'Epiphanie_ op.13 (by 1961):
_Fugue sur le thème du Carillon des Heures de la Cathédrale de Soissons_ op.12 (by 1962):
_Méditation_ op.posth. (by 1964):










_Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, mixed choir, organ and orchestra op.9 (by 1947):
_Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.10 (by 1960): 
_Messe_ [_Cum jubilo_] for baritone, male choir, organ and orchestra op.11 (by 1966): 
_Notre Père_ - motet for male choir and organ op.14 (by 1977):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.10


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135437


*Antonín Dvořák*

Piano Quintet No. 2 in A major, op. 81
String Quintet in E flat major, op. 97

Pavel Haas Quartet
Boris Giltburg, piano
Pavel Nikl, viola

2017


----------



## Rogerx

Joachim Raff - Complete String Quartets Volume 1

Mannheimer Streichquartett


----------



## The3Bs

and because I am not getting enough ...

Dmitri Shostakovich -- Concerto In E-Flat Major For Cello And Orchestra, Op. 107









Mstislav Rostropovich
Eugene Ormandy
The Philadelphia Orchestra

I am starting to get it!! Full of emotion tension...


----------



## Vasks

*Weyse - Overture to "The Sleeping Draught" (Hye-Knudsen/Sterling)
Grieg - Violin Sonata #2 (Dumay/DG)
Berwald - Sinfonie singuliere (Goodman/Hyperion)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Another new work. Korngold's violin concerto. I enjoy reading on an unfamilliar composer while listening to their music, especially for the first time. I had no idea that he composed scores for the old Errol Flynn classics and influenced John Williams. Anyways, this is a really cool work. Definitely in the romantic tradition rather than the (whatever the correct term is) tonal/experimental, which suits me just fine.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93

Wiener Philharmoniker- Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1968-11-17
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna

Brahms: Rinaldo, Op. 50

James King (tenor)
Ambrosian Singers, New Philharmonia Orchestra- Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1968-06-24
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Piano Concerto No 23 - Friedrich Gulda (piano), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.
This is a recording I enjoy greatly, Gulda's playing is very fine and Harnoncourt gets a great response from the Concertgebouw which is perhaps heard at its best in the finales of both concertos.


----------



## Coach G

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Trying something new today. In more than one sense of the word: Barber - Violin Concerto. I'm glad to find evidence to support the theory that it is possible for me to enjoy modern music. Started with the Stern/Bernstein which was excellent. Now listening to the Hahn/Wolff which is incredible.
> 
> View attachment 135434
> View attachment 135435


The Barber Violin Concerto can be regarded as "American" and "modern", but it also leans heavily on European Romanticism, and is quite lyrical and dramatic. The model, to my ears, pretty much comes straight from those great and beautiful VC's by Brahms, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, and Bruch (#1). The fact that it doesn't bring much that is new to music, doesn't discount Barber's VC from being a wonderful violin concerto, especially in the recording by Stern/Bernstein, where Stern brings his warm, rich, Romantic tone to the max.


----------



## The3Bs

.. and a last one for the day..

Dmitri Shostakovich -- Concerto In E-Flat Major For Cello And Orchestra, Op. 107









Gautier Capuçon
Valery Gergiev
Orchestra Of The Mariinsky Theatre

Similar approach to Sol Gabettta listened earlier today.. very good sound engineering ... fantastic Cello tone (again in the same style as Sol's).

Overall a less frantic take on the concerto... but very convincingly beautiful.


----------



## Malx

A super disc that includes Vaughan Williams' & James Macmillan's, Oboe Concertos with Nicholas Daniel along with Britten's, Suite on English Folk Tunes Op 90 all played by the Britten Sinfonia conducted by James MacMillan.


----------



## Knorf

Probably the greatest French composer (although he is now an USAian citizen) post-Boulez. Absolutely gripping yet elegant stuff! Highly recommended to anyone likes to hear new music that actually sounds new. Imagine a more melodic version of Boulez. The large arcs of melody in Durand seem like they would sound old, but somehow he makes them new. _Athanor_ is a powerful piece that rewards patience; the whole piece is built of single long arc of melody that you only once hear fully intact, at the end.

Joël-François Durand: _Le terre et le feu_ (effectively an oboe concerto), _Les raisons des forces mouvantes_ (organ), _Le mesure des choses III_ (oboe and viola), _Athanor_ (orchestra.)
Gareth Hulse, oboe; Paul Silverthorne, viola; Hans-Ola Ericsson, organ.
London Sinfonietta, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Pierre-André Valade.








]


----------



## Taplow

Just today, after weeks of hard work, wrapped up a big project that my team and I have been working on, and which will go live to customers next week. Kudos all round from management etc. So celebrating and winding down with some Amsterdam Loeki Stardust Quartet.










Time to fill up a glass with some nice Weißbier, and then maybe later put on some Elgar.


----------



## Jacck

*Ondřej Adámek - Kameny*
SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart
Ensemble intercontemporain 
George Benjamin, direction


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

Moving on to some great stuff from Papa.

Joseph Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 84 & 85
Concentus Musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## eljr




----------



## Barbebleu

Tannhäuser- Bayreuth 1973, Hermin Esser as Tannhäuser and Gwynneth Jones doing Elisabeth and Venus!, Höllreiser conducting. Cut and swift, clocking in at just 2hrs and 59 minutes. Quite good though and weirdly, I’m quite enjoying it.


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project Amadeus Quartet*

CD5

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
String Quintet in G minor K.516
String Quintet in D major K.593









Amadeus Quartet 
Cecil Aronowitz*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

Prokofiev: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3
Michel Béroff
Gewandhaus Orchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Rambler

*Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie - An Anti-Fascist Cantata* Gewqndhausorchester Leipzig conducted by Lothar Zagrosek on Decca







Hanns Eisler is not a composer I am particularly familiar with - this is the only work of his I am familiar with. Before the war he was already a communist - so after the war East Germany became his home.

This work was first performed in 1959. It's the type of earnest work I'd expect from a committed communist. It's certainly not without it's merits, but it's not a particular favourite.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":










Earlier today, I saw a thread regarding classical music obsession. I guess I have to find that again and post this there.


----------



## Itullian

Norrington's live Stuttgard set re-released in a single box set.


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Tchaikovsky's birthday belatedly.

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6. Kirill Petrenko. Berlin. Excellent performance and sound. I was impressed. recommended.










Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1. Vasily Petrenko, London Philharmonic Orchestra & George Li. Lots of technical flash but felt self-indulgent in places so the thread was lost. Well recorded though.










Tchaikovsky: String Quartets Nos. 1-3 & Souvenir de Florence, Op. 70. Quatuor Danel. Excellent performances though the recording is a bit close. Best is the Souvenir. Recommended.










Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Mutter Previn. Dazzling, a favourite.


----------



## Rambler

*Peter Maxwell Davies: Symphony No. 2* BBC Philharmonic conducted by Sir Peter Maxwell Davies on Collins classics








Work in progress - I've never fully connected with the works of Peter Maxwell Davies. I'm not quite sure why. I do keep trying - hoping that one day I'll be become a convert.


----------



## Itullian

94 & 98


----------



## Mika

Act one done. Good stuff. Stockhausen licht cds are goddam expensive. I am buying these one opera per year.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.7 in A major, op.92. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic

Bernstein/NY is rapidly becoming my favorite Beethoven cycle; I ordered the 9th and am excited to hear it. That being said, I'm not altogether impressed with this 7th. I'll see what I think as I spend more time with it.


----------



## The3Bs

Late Brahms celebration..

Brahms: Symphony No. 1

















Wilhelm Furtwängler
Berliner Philharmoniker

Simply Extraordinary!!!!


----------



## senza sordino

The last couple of mornings

Borodin Symphony no 2, In the Steppes of Central Asia, Polovetsian Dances (without chorus), Glinka Valse-Fantasie









Tchaikovsky Syphonies 4, 5, and 6. And Hamlet - Fantasy Overture









Taneyev and Rimsky-Korsakov Piano Trios. The Taneyev piano trio is impressive.









Tchaikovsky and Glazunov Violin Concerti, a volcanic performance.









Dvořak String Quartet no 12 'American'; Tchaikovsky String Quartet no 1, Borodin String Quartet no 2


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting to John Keats's poem "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Coach G

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.7 in A major, op.92. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
> 
> Bernstein/NY is rapidly becoming my favorite Beethoven cycle; I ordered the 9th and am excited to hear it. That being said, I'm not altogether impressed with this 7th. I'll see what I think as I spend more time with it.


The Bernstein/Beethoven set that he made for Columbia with the NYPO is good overall; the one he made for DG and the Vienna PO is also good, with more beautiful sounds coming from the Vienna musicians, but less "swing" and enthusiasm that Bernstein was known for during his earlier years. A casual evaluation of Bernstein's recording history reveals a penchant for big, dramatic, intense, symphonies by Beethoven, Brahms, Mahler, Sibelius and Shostakovich; most he recorded at least twice, once for Columbia, and again for DG. Even so, Bernstein's main success as a conductor of symphonies is with happy Haydn; the emotional opposite of the former.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Dvorak violin concerto. Love this recording.


----------



## The3Bs

Late Tchaikovsky celebration

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5 from:
The Mravinsky Legacy Volume 2









Yevgeny Mravinsky
The Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

The whole CD is very good.. but concentrated on the Tchaikovsky 5th for the evening... Sprightly tempos comparing to some of Mravinsky more famous recordings.. very good sound from the Great Hall for the Leningrad Philharmonia in April 1973.
Nice dynamics and the tension and drama are well kept...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bedřich Smetana - various works part one of two tonight.

To anyone who enjoys the _Má Vlast_ cycle I'd recommend Smetana's three other tone poems if they haven't already heard them - although two of the subjects aren't Czech like those of _Má Vlast_ they are still rich and vivid like their later, more famous siblings.

Smetana's piano music is often overlooked - admittedly most of the pieces on the two discs I have are salon polkas but there are savoury pickles dotted amongst the sweeter bonbons. There are some agreeable changes of pace and mood with the choral works, too, despite most being patriotic or folk-based.

Smetana's piano trio is an early-ish work - although not lacking in accomplishment it tends to be overshadowed by his two later string quartets.

_Polka_ in F-minor for piano (c. 1853):
_Polka_ in A for piano (c. 1853 - comp. 1883):
_Polka_ in E for piano (c. 1853):
_Polka_ in G-minor for piano (c. 1853):
_Tři salonní polky_ [_Three Salon Polkas_] for piano op.7 (1848-54):
_Tři poetické polky_ [_Three Poetic Polkas_] for piano op.8 (1854):
_Vzpomínky na Čechy ve formě polek_ [_Souvenir of Bohemia in the Form of Polkas_] - two pieces for piano op.12 (1859-60):
_Vzpomínky na Čechy ve formě polek_ [_Souvenir of Bohemia in the Form of Polkas_] - two pieces for piano op.13 (1859-60):










_Bagately a impromptus_ [_Bagatelles and Impromptus_] - eight pieces for piano op.6 (1844):










Piano Trio in G-minor op.15 (1855 - rev. 1857):



_Richard III_ - tone poem after William Shakespeare for orchestra op.11 (1857-58):
_Wallenstein's Camp_ - tone poem after Friedrich Schiller for orchestra op.14 (1858-59):
_Hakon Jarl_ - tone poem after Adam Oehlenschläger for orchestra op.16 (1860-61):










_Píseň svobody_ [_Song of Liberty_] for mixed choir and piano [Text: Jiří Kolář] (1848):
_Píseň česká_ [_Czech Song_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Jan Jindřich Marek a.k.a. Jan z Hvězdy] (1860):
_Tři jezdci_ [_The Three Riders_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Jiljí Vratislav Jahn] (1862):
_Česká píseň_ [_Czech Song_] for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Jan Jindřich Marek a.k.a. Jan z Hvězdy] (1868 - rev. 1878):
_Odrodilec_ [_The Renegade_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Ambrož Metlíňský] (1863-64):
_Odrodilec (II)_ [_The Renegade (II)_] for unaccompanied male choir - second version [Text: Ambrož Metlíňský] (1864):


----------



## Itullian

Arrived today.
Starting with Schumann.


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: Shaker Loops; The Wound-Dresser; Short Ride in a Fast Machine* Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra conducted by Marin Alsop on Naxos







An excellent recording of these John Adams pieces.

And tomorrow I'm resetting my listening clock, going back several centuries!


----------



## Colin M

Tchaikovsky Symphony No 5 Mravinsky, Leningrad (1960)

I began my day off from the craziness of the hospital reaching for Bernstein Symphony No 2 The age of anxiety... I will save that for another day. This work is such a pensive affirmation of life especially the first three movements... the 4th movement is a bit chaotic but so is life. If anyone knows a better recording I would love to learn about it and buy it : )


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentance":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zelenka, Trio Sonatas
*


----------



## Faramundo

that should set you free indoors..


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Arrived today.
> Starting with Schumann.


You got yours? Then there's hope for the rest of us. :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> You got yours? Then there's hope for the rest of us. :tiphat:


Yes, you'll get it when you least suspect it.


----------



## The3Bs

and for a touch of Opera...

Mascagni ‎- Cavalleria Rusticana









Renata Scotto, 
Placido Domingo
Pablo Elvira
Ambrosian Opera Chorus
National Philharmonic Orchestra
James Levine


----------



## Manxfeeder

*KLR Trio, Ravel transcriptions*

It's strange the KLR trio doesn't play actual Ravel Trios, just transcriptions, but they're nice anyway.


----------



## Helgi

Found an interesting concert series on BPO's Digital Concert Hall, where they do the Brahms and Schumann symphony cycles side by side. It's from 2014 with Simon Rattle.

Watching Schumann No. 3 now, followed by Brahms No. 3.


----------



## DerStipmeister

I'm checking out Tchaikovsky (i'm a bit of a noob in clasical music).

The best of Tchaikovsky, 




1. Piano Concerto No. 1, Op. 23 - Allegro non troppo 00:00
2. Eugene Onegin: Act III. Polonaise 08:56
3. Symphony No. 6 in B Minor "Pathetique": Adagio - Allegro non troppo 14:00
4. Violin Concerto, Op. 35: II. Andante 33:15
5. Slavonic March (Marche Slave), Op. 31 40:06
6. 1812 Overture 50:50
7. The Nutcracker: Miniature Ouverture 1:06:46
8. The Nutcracker: Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy 1:10:13
9. The Nutcracker: Valzer dei Fiori 1:12:04
10. The Sleeping Beauty Op. 66: Ouverture 1:18:43
11. Swan Lake: Dance of the Swans 1:21:31
12. Swan Lake: Waltz in A Major 1:30:17
13. Swan Lake: Scene from Act 2 1:37:51


----------



## flamencosketches

DerStipmeister said:


> I'm checking out Tchaikovsky (i'm a bit of a noob in clasical music).
> 
> The best of Tchaikovsky,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Piano Concerto No. 1, Op. 23 - Allegro non troppo 00:00
> 2. Eugene Onegin: Act III. Polonaise 08:56
> 3. Symphony No. 6 in B Minor "Pathetique": Adagio - Allegro non troppo 14:00
> 4. Violin Concerto, Op. 35: II. Andante 33:15
> 5. Slavonic March (Marche Slave), Op. 31 40:06
> 6. 1812 Overture 50:50
> 7. The Nutcracker: Miniature Ouverture 1:06:46
> 8. The Nutcracker: Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy 1:10:13
> 9. The Nutcracker: Valzer dei Fiori 1:12:04
> 10. The Sleeping Beauty Op. 66: Ouverture 1:18:43
> 11. Swan Lake: Dance of the Swans 1:21:31
> 12. Swan Lake: Waltz in A Major 1:30:17
> 13. Swan Lake: Scene from Act 2 1:37:51


Welcome. Hope you enjoy what you're hearing. Tchaikovsky just had a birthday yesterday, he would have been 180. An appropriate listen.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Piano Quintet in E-flat major, op.44. Jenö Jandó, Kodály Quartet

This is a great piece, maybe the crowning jewel of Schumann's great chamber music, though there are still a few I've yet to hear (the Piano Quartet in the same key, the third Piano Trio, etc.) Definitely just as good as the Brahms on the same disc.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Swan Lake Suite, op.20a. Mstislav Rostropovich, Berlin Philharmonic

I like the sound of the percussion on this disc. I'm not a big Tchaikovsky guy but this music is nicely done, I think.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Chopin: Nocturnes
Dang Thai Son


----------



## flamencosketches

*Guillaume Dufay*: O gemma, lux et speculum & other isorhythmic motets. Paul Van Nevel, Huelgas Ensemble

I think this is a controversial recording because of the use of instruments. At least they keep the instrumental parts simple. Personally, I say it adds more than it detracts. Powerful readings. I got this disc for free, having ordered it on ebay only to have it get to me with no booklet. I requested a refund and the seller said keep it. So here I am, enjoying it, but wishing I had the booklet to read.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust Op. 24*
London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
André Turp, Michel Roux, Régine Crespin, John Shirley-Quirk
Pierre Monteux, cond.

Live rec. 03/1962


----------



## Joe B

Dmitri Hvorostovsky singing with Constantine Orbelian leading the St. Petersburg State Symphony Orchestra and Style of Five Ensemble in Georgy Sviridov's "Russia Cast Adrift":


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Listening to one of my new acquisitions: Korngold Violin Concerto - Mutter / Previn. Definitely more gold than Korn. Her Tchaikovsky VC is really good as well.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Nance leading The Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in choral works by Eriks Esenvalds:

















Recommend


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, János Rolla


----------



## Rogerx

DerStipmeister said:


> I'm checking out Tchaikovsky (i'm a bit of a noob in clasical music).
> 
> The best of Tchaikovsky,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Piano Concerto No. 1, Op. 23 - Allegro non troppo 00:00
> 2. Eugene Onegin: Act III. Polonaise 08:56
> 3. Symphony No. 6 in B Minor "Pathetique": Adagio - Allegro non troppo 14:00
> 4. Violin Concerto, Op. 35: II. Andante 33:15
> 5. Slavonic March (Marche Slave), Op. 31 40:06
> 6. 1812 Overture 50:50
> 7. The Nutcracker: Miniature Ouverture 1:06:46
> 8. The Nutcracker: Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy 1:10:13
> 9. The Nutcracker: Valzer dei Fiori 1:12:04
> 10. The Sleeping Beauty Op. 66: Ouverture 1:18:43
> 11. Swan Lake: Dance of the Swans 1:21:31
> 12. Swan Lake: Waltz in A Major 1:30:17
> 13. Swan Lake: Scene from Act 2 1:37:51


Welcome to the forum .


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartet Nos. 13

Tetzlaff Quartet


----------



## Kopachris

Courtesy of TC user mbhaub


----------



## 13hm13

Hamerik - Requiem









Asger Hamerik - Requiem, Quintetto, Symphonie Spirituelle - Various Artists


----------



## Rogerx

Opéra-Comique Overtures

ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Michael Halász

Boieldieu: Le Calife de Bagdad : Overture
Delibes: Le Roi l'a dit: Overture
Gounod: La nonne sanglante (The Bloody Nun): Overture
Halévy: Les Mousquetaires de la reine: Overture
Hérold: Zampa - Overture
Lecocq: Le Petite mariee: Overture
Maillart: Les Dragons de Villars : Overture
Méhul: Helena: Overture
Méhul: Joseph in Ägypten: Overture
Offenbach: Le mariage aux lanternes - Overture


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Symphony No. 7

Daniel Barenboim (piano/conductor), Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), West-Eastern Divan Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D845, D894, D958 & D960

Shai Wosner (piano)

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 16 in A minor, D845
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D894
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 19 in C minor, D958
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960

International Piano March 2020

D845 here is a towering interpretation, Wosner's absolute insistence on crisp, clean attacks a major factor. How unutterably intimate is the opening of the finale, subsequent contrasts brilliantly drawn. The great D960 is balm for the soul, notable for its thoughtfulness


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 11

*Liszt:
Die Lorelei
S'il est un charmant gazon
Du bist wie eine Blume
Im Rhein, im schönen Strome
Uber allen Gipfeln ist Ruh
Der du von dem Himmel bist
Es war ein König in Thule
Freudvoll und liedvoll
Die drei Zigeuner
Das Velichen
Die Vatergruft
Die Fischerstöchter*
with Geoffrey Parsons (piano) 
Recorded 1979

*Wolf: Spanishches Liederbuch
Nun wandre Maria
Die ihr schwebt
Ach, des Knaben Augen
Herr, was trägt der Boden hier

Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge - Frühlingsmorgen
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn - Scheiden und Weiden*
with Gerald Moore (piano)
recorded 1967/1968

An excellent selection of Liszt songs, which are not performed as often as they should be. Baker and Parsons make the very best case for them.










The disc is finished off with performances of Liszt and Mahler, recorded over a decade earlier with Gerald Moore at the piano, equally wonderful. Really this set is a absolute treasure trove.


----------



## Taplow

Granola, oat milk, and Elgar …










The Handley account of the number two.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bedřich Smetana - various works part two of two for late morning and afternoon. Is it really Saturday again? They all seem like just another weekday now...

_České tance 1_ [_Czech Dances I_] - four polkas for piano WoO (1877):
_České tance 2_ [_Czech Dances II_] - ten pieces for piano op.21 (1879):










_Pochod k slavnosti Shakespearově_ [_Solemn March for Shakespeare Celebrations_] for orchestra op.20 (1864):
_Slavnostní předehra k položení základního kamene Národního Divadla_ [_Solemn Prelude on the Occasion of Laying the Foundation Stone for the National Theatre_] for orchestra WoO (1868):
_Venkovanka_ [_The Country Woman_] - polka for orchestra WoO (1874):
_Pražský karneval_ [_The Prague Carnival_] - introduction and polonaise for orchestra WoO (1882-83):
_Našim děvám_ [_To Our Girls_] - polka for orchestra WoO (1862-63 - rev. 1888):










_Má Vlast_ [_My Homeland_] - cycle of six tone poems for orchestra WoO (1872-79):

_Vyšehrad_ [_Upper Castle_] 
_Vltava_ [_Die Moldau_] 
_Šarka_ 
_Z českých luhů a hájů_ [_From Bohemian Woods and Fields_]
_Tábor_ 
_Blaník_



_Rolnická_ [_The Peasant_] for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Václav Trnobranský] (1868):
_Slavnostní sbor_ [_Festive Chorus_] for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Emanuel Züngel] (1870):
_Píseň na moři_ [_The Song of the Sea_] for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Vítězslav Hálek] (1876-77):
_Tři ženské sbory_ [_Three Female Choruses_] for unaccompanied female choir WoO [Texts: Bedřich Peška/Václav Sládek] (1878):
_Věno_ [_The Dower_] for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1880):
_Modlitba_ [_The Prayer_] for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1880):
_Dvě hesla_ [_Two Slogans_] for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Texts: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1882):
_Naše píseň_ [_Our Song_] for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1883):



String Quartet no.1 _Z mého života_ [_From My Life_]in E-minor WoO (1876):
_Z domoviny_ [_From My Homeland_] - two pieces for violin and piano WoO (1879-80):
String Quartet no.2 in D-minor WoO (1882-83):


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Pathetique and Mendelssohn's Octet. Good morning everyone!


----------



## Guest002

Some mornings are weirder than others. This one begins with Alfred Schnittke's _Nagasaki_, conducted by Owain Arwel Hughes with the Cape Philharmonic Orchestra. Excellent piece, all things considered!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Grieg: Holberg Suite

Martha Argerich (piano), Mito Chamber Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## The nose

And today for a Dvorak Marathon...







I'am shamefully ignorant of most of his symphonies.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Brandenburg Concertos Nos 4, 5, & 6 - The Brandenburg Consort, Roy Goodman.

I'm almost ashamed to admit that it must be at least five years since I played this disc, but on the upside I come to the recording as if it was new to me.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Chopin: Nocturnes
Kun-Woo Paik - _my newly discovered interpretive treasure_


----------



## Taplow

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 135490
> 
> 
> Some mornings are weirder than others. This one begins with Alfred Schnittke's _Nagasaki_, conducted by Owain Arwel Hughes with the Cape Philharmonic Orchestra. Excellent piece, all things considered!


_Hot ginger and dynamite, There's nothing but that at night, Back in Nagasaki where the fellers chew tobaccy and the women wicky-wacky-woo!_ 

Oh … wrong one?


----------



## millionrainbows

This is my "go to" Schoenberg Quartet set, and I've got several: La Salle, New Vienna, Schoenberg-Quartet. I'm listening now to disc 2, with Quartets 2 & 1. I like it that they do them in reverse order, if that matters. They make the music intelligible and clear in a way others lack, and there is a buoyant lift to the music throughout. Even after 80 minutes of sustained, concentrated listening, my interest is still there. The first quartet demands sustained 'harmonic listening' where you are listening for root movements, chord qualities, resolutions, themes, recapitulations, and I hear it all.


----------



## Dimace

This one is a monster 2 Kg LPS. 18XLPs with *Claudio playing Beethoven's five Piano Concertos and all 32 Piano Sonatas! *Despite I hate the terminology ''reference recording'' I could say that this LPS is very close to this standard. Every works sound amazingly good and, this is also important for such old recordings, with very decent sound. The guys from Holland / France certainly know how to make big productions. This is not a suggestion.* Is a must to have LPS.* (Philips France 18XLps Stereo)









(very heavy object! Take care of the box condition, which 80% has problems or issues)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Working through some of the recommended ensembles: Beethoven String Quartet No. 13 & Grosse Fuge, Shostakovich String Quartet No. 8.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: All-Night Vigil

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Rossini's Stabat Mater, in this recording by Christoph Spering and Das Neue Orchester, with an excellent choir and soloists.









Listening to the "Quis est homo" duet as I type; spine-tingling singing from Iride Martinez and Sara Mingardo.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Richard Nance leading The Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in choral works by Eriks Esenvalds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recommend


I am confused, are you just finding this?


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Disc 2 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting to John Keats's poem "Ode to a Nightingale":


Still listening to the wrong disc in this CD I see! LOL


----------



## eljr

Rambler said:


> tomorrow I'm resetting my listening clock, going back several centuries!


starting in which?


----------



## Malx

This weeks Saturday Symphony selection:
Zemlinsky, Symphony No 2 - Berlin RSO, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I am confused, are you just finding this?


Yes, this is new for me. I've missed several releases this year, this being one of them. I am really impressed with the choir and the recording. The last two times I listened critically on my headphone rig. There is an incredible amount of information in the recording. 44.1mHz/16 never sounded better. The choirs performance is impeccably clean. Nance has these students performing like a professional choir. This is a really good find.


----------



## Rogerx

Complete Works for Piano Trio Vol. 5
Triple Concerto & Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 38 after the Septet

Van Baerle Trio

Residentie Orkest The Hague, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 - Erich Kunzel leading the Cincinnati POPS Orchestra in George Gershwin's "An American in Paris":









Another Telarc disc that delivers the goods.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.6 in A minor, the "Tragic". Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic


----------



## The3Bs

Early morning...









An interesting take on Philip Glass music....


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> Early morning...
> 
> View attachment 135501
> 
> 
> An interesting take on Philip Glass music....


a great way to start the day!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Clarinet Trio*

At least I think it's Brahms; it sounds like something he'd do. I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Guest002

Lorin Maazel's recording of Porgy and Bess with the Cleveland Orchestra & Chorus and a cast of thousands.

I've been after a decent, modern recording of this darn'd opera for donkey's years. I don't know why it's taken me so long to find this!

Anyway: I'm enjoying it now (though the cultural appropriation bells are clanging away like nine pins and I'm not entirely sure we're supposed to like this work these days!)


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> a great way to start the day!


Oh! Yeah!!! Thank's for pointing this out... I love discovering new music.... :tiphat:

This is when I see that creativity in an increasing Idea-less world has not died...


----------



## Shosty

Camille Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 in C minor Op. 78 "organ"

Charles Munch, Boston Symphony, Berj Zamkochian (Organ)


----------



## Joe B

Korngold's "Violin Concerto" performed by Liza Ferschtman:


----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> Oh! Yeah!!! Thank's for pointing this out... I love discovering new music.... :tiphat:
> 
> This is when I see that creativity in an increasing Idea-less world has not died...


:tiphat:

....................


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Debussy. I like this.


----------



## The3Bs

Late morning ...









Already with some coffee and in a relaxed mood...tried a second spin at this... 
It looks like I will repeat myself again, music and sound engineering is first class....


----------



## The3Bs

... and now for a more introspective mood...

Maurice Ravel ‎- Complete Works For Solo Piano CD1









Bertrand Chamayou

I like what I streamed so far... might even purchase this... 
Well recorded and well played... Still on CD1 though... Curious about his Gaspard de la Nuit.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135509


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
Itzhak Perlman, violiin
Lynn Harrell, cello

1981, remastered 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Zemlinsky: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major,/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Antony Beaumont.
For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Concert Fantasy for piano & orchestra in G major, op.56. Peter Donohoe, Rudolf Barshai, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

Dazzling virtuosity. This is my first listen to this work but it is pretty good for what it is. I'm not much for Tchaikovsky unfortunately. Maybe someday it will "click" for me.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2":










This is a great symphony. You can clearly hear Piston's love for the music of his contemporaries. His music weaves sonic images reminiscent of Howard Hanson, Aaron Copland, and Samuel Barber. In my book, a nomination for "Best American Symphony".


----------



## Bourdon

*Rodrigo*

This recording brings me back many years ago...


----------



## Joe B

Richard Auldon Clark leading The Manhattan Chamber Orchestra in the music of Alec Wilder:









*The Children Met The Train
Such A Tender Night
Nonet For Brass Instruments:
Her Old man Was Suspicious
Air For English Horn And String
Sea Fugue, Mama
Suite for Brass Quintet and Strings
Little White samba
The Amorous Poltergeist
Songs For Patricia*


----------



## Itullian

Starting the day with Eroica

Very good Eroica


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Piano Sonatas D845, D894, D958 & D960
> 
> Shai Wosner (piano)
> 
> Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 16 in A minor, D845
> Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D894
> Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 19 in C minor, D958
> Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960
> 
> International Piano March 2020
> 
> D845 here is a towering interpretation, Wosner's absolute insistence on crisp, clean attacks a major factor. How unutterably intimate is the opening of the finale, subsequent contrasts brilliantly drawn. The great D960 is balm for the soul, notable for its thoughtfulness


Hello Rogerx... how strongly do you concur with International Piano March 2020...
It sounds very interesting in what regards the D960!!!

I know nothing about Shai Wosner. Will have to investigate!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 31, 70 & 101

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Robin Ticciati

Presto Classical 18th September 2015

[Ticciati is] a deeply thoughtful musician who takes time to ponder exactly what he wants from every bar. This quality is very much evident in a new disc of three Haydn symphonies with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra...Although a modern-instrument ensemble, the players apply aspects of period performance practice, not least in the strings, where vibrato is kept to a minimum and used as an expressive device rather than a default position.

James Longstaffe
Sunday Times 23rd August 2015

Ticciati's decision to programme three symphonies in D major from different stages of Haydn's career is a clever and attractive one. Of his 104 numbered works in the genre, there is scarcely a dud, but these are all gems...The SCO revel in the brio, dash and pathos of this life enhancing music.

The Telegraph 26th October 2015

The sprucely animated, vibrantly characterised performances of the Symphony No 31 (The Hornsignal) from the 1760s, No 70 from 1779 and No 101 of 1794 (The Clock) show that there is so much to think about in interpreting a score by Haydn. Fascinating, buoyant, lucid and humane, they prove that Ticciati has got the Scottish Chamber Orchestra just where he wants it.

Classical Music December 2015

This generous, well-recorded disc simply fizzles. Wind solos are full of character, string playing is delightfully pointed and the whole enterprise is infused with joy and light. Worth investing in even if you already own other versions of these works.

Pizzicato

absolute perfection.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hotteterre*


----------



## Haydn man

One of my favourite works by Glass
Minimalist music is not for everyone but I find it quite hypnotic in a pleasant way


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Hello Rogerx... how strongly do you concur with International Piano March 2020...
> It sounds very interesting in what regards the D960!!!
> 
> I know nothing about Shai Wosner. Will have to investigate!!!


I fully agree, I did put it there especially for you. I had a feeling toy would like to know.


----------



## Vasks

_Rarely heard Frenchmen_

*Marcel Landowski - Symphony #1 (Pretre/Erato)
Charles Chaynes - Oginoha (Nara/REM)*


----------



## Itullian

Brahms 1st
One thing you can say, Oehms sure provides excellent sound.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> I fully agree, I did put it there especially for you. I had a feeling toy would like to know.


So are you the :devil: or the :angel:?
You got me!!! I am a fool for Schubert piano music...

This will definitely go to the listening queue... (thanks to Spotify)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Haydn man said:


> Minimalist music is not for everyone


I'll never understand why.


----------



## Malx

Two lushy orchestrated romantic symphonies this afternoon.
I have had this disc for over 25 years but rarely play it these days - my taste has moved on. 
It was interesting to hear it again but it won't be jumping too high in my current preferences list - it does however stake a solid claim for a place in the nostalgia list.

Granville Bantock, Celtic & Hebridean Symphonies - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.77. David Oistrakh, Franz Konwitschny, Staatskapelle Dresden

Wow, Oistrakh totally nails the solo part!! I've never heard it played with such keen insight. I am still learning to appreciate the Brahms VC, not a seasoned veteran admirer of it, so perhaps my tastes are capricious, but this is probably the greatest recording I've ever heard of it, though factoring in sound I think Perlman/Giulini/Chicago may win out. Anyway, this has got me pumped to hear one of Oistrakh's stereo recordings. He was born to play the Brahms VC.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian

Well, after sampling the Brahms, Beethoven, Schumann and Bruckner, I must say this set lives up to the accolades.
The burnished string sounds are beautiful and the horns powerful as well.
The conducting is idiomatic and never ' run of the mill', always interesting.
And the sound is clear and full.
You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Flamme

Another chance to hear Sir James MacMillan conduct his 60th birthday concert with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra, celebrating a partnership that has stretched across decades. Recorded in February 2019, the concert opens with Arvo Part's popular elegy to Benjamin Britten, written to mourn the passing of a composer whose work he thought most resembled his own. MacMillan's celebrated concerto for percussion and orchestra 'Veni, Veni, Emmanuel' follows, performed by Scottish percussionist Colin Currie. The piece takes inspiration from biblical text found in Luke 21: "for the powers of heaven will be shaken. And they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory". The concert closes with Macmillan's Cantata for chorus and strings. Drawing on text from the gospels the piece is a heart-rending depiction of Christ's crucifixion.

Arvo Part: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten 
James MacMillan: Veni, Veni, Emmanuel

20:10
INTERVAL: Olli Mustonen: Toccata performed by Mr McFall's Chamber

20:30
James Macmillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross

Colin Currie - Percussion
James MacMillan - conductor
Scottish Chamber Orchestra

Presenter - Kate Molleson
Producer - Laura Metcalfe
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hx7h


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.77. David Oistrakh, Franz Konwitschny, Staatskapelle Dresden
> 
> Wow, Oistrakh totally nails the solo part!! I've never heard it played with such keen insight. I am still learning to appreciate the Brahms VC, not a seasoned veteran admirer of it, so perhaps my tastes are capricious, but this is probably the greatest recording I've ever heard of it, though factoring in sound I think Perlman/Giulini/Chicago may win out. Anyway, this has got me pumped to hear one of Oistrakh's stereo recordings. He was born to play the Brahms VC.


:clap:

This and the Hermann Krebbers are my go to versions for quite some time...


----------



## The3Bs

Bertrand Chamayou CD2

Maurice Ravel - Complete Works For Solo Piano









First rate:
Pavane Pour Une Infante Défunte
Miroirs (really liked this)
The Gaspard de la Nuit - Scarbo is very good... could use a bit more drama on Le Gibet
Le Tombeau De Couperin

Just a tad edginess to the piano sound otherwise a very good addition to the Ravel catalogue

Siloti's transcription "Kaddisch, Mélodie Hébraïque In C Minor " is a big bonus...


----------



## Guest002

Flamme said:


> Another chance to hear Sir James MacMillan conduct his 60th birthday concert with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra, celebrating a partnership that has stretched across decades. Recorded in February 2019, the concert opens with Arvo Part's popular elegy to Benjamin Britten, written to mourn the passing of a composer whose work he thought most resembled his own. MacMillan's celebrated concerto for percussion and orchestra 'Veni, Veni, Emmanuel' follows, performed by Scottish percussionist Colin Currie. The piece takes inspiration from biblical text found in Luke 21: "for the powers of heaven will be shaken. And they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory". The concert closes with Macmillan's Cantata for chorus and strings. Drawing on text from the gospels the piece is a heart-rending depiction of Christ's crucifixion.
> 
> Arvo Part: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
> James MacMillan: Veni, Veni, Emmanuel
> 
> 20:10
> INTERVAL: Olli Mustonen: Toccata performed by Mr McFall's Chamber
> 
> 20:30
> James Macmillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
> 
> Colin Currie - Percussion
> James MacMillan - conductor
> Scottish Chamber Orchestra
> 
> Presenter - Kate Molleson
> Producer - Laura Metcalfe
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000hx7h


I hate to be predictable, but I love the Cantus!

I'm having trouble finding where its world premier was. Anyone know? I distinctly remember it being performed at the Proms in 1977, six or so months after Britten's death, but I'm not sure if that was the w. p. or not.


----------



## Knorf

Itullian, I am glad you're enjoying Stan's box! I realize I had one left, that I almost forgot about! Egad! Who will be surprised that this is a superb performance: detailed, distinctly conducted, passionate. Immediately one of my favorite performances on modern instruments. ETA: spoke too soon. The fourth and fifth movements are a bit too polite for my taste. Not bad, just not how I think it should go.

Berlioz: _Symphonie fantastique: Épisode de la vie d'un artiste_, Op. 14
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern 
Stanisław Skrowaczewski


----------



## The3Bs

Onto the evening heavies...

Anton Bruckner ‎- Symphonie No. 9 en ré majeur (Edition Nowak)









Eugen Jochum
Staatskapelle Dresden

On one side we have Celibidache on the other Jochum... two different, equally valid views...
Recorded on 1978, still sounds very good with powerful climaxes... 
Jochum gets his forces moving along at quite a pace and still manages to build cliffhangers and peaks with such ease...


----------



## Joe B

1980 Electra/Asylum/Nonesuch Records


----------



## bharbeke

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1*
Charlie Siem, Andrew Gourlay, LSO

I already had ample evidence that this piece was great, and this performance confirms it even more. Thanks to Rogerx for the recommendation.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Marc

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.77. David Oistrakh, Franz Konwitschny, Staatskapelle Dresden
> 
> Wow, Oistrakh totally nails the solo part!! I've never heard it played with such keen insight. I am still learning to appreciate the Brahms VC, not a seasoned veteran admirer of it, so perhaps my tastes are capricious, but this is probably the greatest recording I've ever heard of it, though factoring in sound I think Perlman/Giulini/Chicago may win out. Anyway, this has got me pumped to hear one of Oistrakh's stereo recordings. He was born to play the Brahms VC.


Another member inspired by the latest Brahms VC thread, I presume?
Despite the sometimes Frazier vs Ali kinda debating  ... it inspired me, too. I admit that I'm far from a connaisseur, even though this piece is my longtime favourite 19th century violin concerto, closely followed by Mendelssohn's.

I'm listening right now to Uto Ughi, accompanied by the Philharmonia Orchestra with Wolfgang Sawallisch. As far as I can judge, it's a warm and solid performance. Very well recorded, too.


----------



## Knorf

Listening to this to remind myself of how the fourth and fifth movements are supposed to sound. After sounding SO good in the first three movements, I had my first disappointment with the big Skrowaczewski box when they underplayed the horror and ugliness of the last two movements. It's still a highly recommendable set, nonetheless!

This is my favorite recording of this piece. For modern instruments, it would be Munch/Boston.

Berlioz: _Symphonie fantastique: Épisode de la vie d'un artiste_, Op. 14, mvts. IV and V.
Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I've been listening through some of the recommended orchestral works today with varying levels of success. The more modern music has always been kind of hard for me to enjoy with the exception of works more rooted in the traditional forms (Romantic/Classical). I don't know what to call it - tonal, atonal, 12 tone, chromatic or whatever but the pieces that seem to focus on working way outside of traditional harmonic structures are harder for me to enjoy. Please go easy on me if I'm using incorrect terminology, I'm new.

Not all of these works are in that category in my mind, but some of the more I guess impressionist works have been easier to enjoy because they at least come off as more consonant on first hearing, though they _seem_ to meander compared to works in the more traditional forms. At any rate, it's been interesting and I am ruling nothing out for future listening. Some of these I'm going to have to come back around to at a later time and try again.


----------



## Knorf

Revisiting one of my favorite recordings from the big box o' Stan. I can't get enough of this performance.

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern 
Stanisław Skrowaczewski


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I hate to be predictable, but I love the Cantus!
> 
> I'm having trouble finding where its world premier was. Anyone know? I distinctly remember it being performed at the Proms in 1977, six or so months after Britten's death, but I'm not sure if that was the w. p. or not.


Info from the Avro Part Centres website I hope this may answer your question.

'Cantus was premiered by the Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Eri Klas on 7 April 1977 in Tallinn, but there were already plans to perform it with the BBC Symphony Orchestra at London's Southbank Centre in 1978, under the conductor Gennady Rozhdestvensky. However, because the Soviet authorities refused to allow the composer to travel to England, Rozhdestvesnky cancelled the performance in protest, which in turn, caused a scandal in the international media. A year later Pärt was finally granted a travel permit and Cantus was performed by the same orchestra at the BBC Proms festival.'


----------



## Knorf

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I've been listening through some of the recommended orchestral works today with varying levels of success. The more modern music has always been kind of hard for me to enjoy with the exception of works more rooted in the traditional forms (Romantic/Classical). I don't know what to call it - tonal, atonal, 12 tone, chromatic or whatever but the pieces that seem to focus on working way outside of traditional harmonic structures are harder for me to enjoy. Please go easy on me if I'm using incorrect terminology, I'm new.


Don't worry about the terms. Most of them are fuzzy and imprecise.

A word I use myself is "post tonal. " Meaning, one or more expected elements of Common-practice Tonality are altered significantly or dispensed with completely. This allows coherent correspondences between Debussy and Schoenberg, for example.

Examples of post-tonal musical tropes:

* Dispensing with clear key or scale member hierarchies.
* Avoidance of traditional harmonic progression: tonic -> predominant -> dominant -> tonic, in diminished occurrence or importance. 
* Using scales or scale collections outside of traditional major/minor. This includes old church modes, whole tone scales, pentatonic, hexatonic, or octatonic scales, etc. Symmetrical scales in general in use.
* Extended tertian harmony. That is, triadic collections beyond 7th chords: 9th, 11th, and 13th chords, etc.
* Eschewal of traditional voice leading. Such as: proper resolution of chord 7ths or other tendency tones, allowing parallel 5ths, etc.
* Emancipation of dissonance. Dissonances need not resolve to triads, 5ths, or octaves.

Thinking this way, it becomes clear how, as superficially dissimilar as composers such Debussy and Schoenberg appear, they actually have a lot in common.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Trio in B flat major Op 11 for Clarinet, Cello & Piano followed by the Quintet in E flat major Op 16 for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Basson & Horn and played by members of the Gaudier Ensemble.

Listening through my now thoroughly run in Grado SR235e's makes listening to discs such as this an even greater pleasure.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Knorf said:


> Don't worry about the terms. Most of them are fuzzy and imprecise.
> 
> A word I use myself is "post tonal. " Meaning, one or more expected elements of Common-practice Tonality are altered significantly or dispensed with completely. This allows coherent correspondences between Debussy and Schoenberg, for example.
> 
> Examples of post-tonal musical tropes:
> 
> * Dispensing with clear key or scale member hierarchies.
> * Avoidance of traditional harmonic progression: tonic -> predominant -> dominant -> tonic, in diminished occurrence or importance.
> * Using scales or scale collections outside of traditional major/minor. This includes old church modes, whole tone scales, pentatonic, hexatonic, or octatonic scales, etc. Symmetrical scales in general in use.
> * Extended tertian harmony. That is, triadic collections beyond 7th chords: 9th, 11th, and 13th chords, etc.
> * Eschewal of traditional voice leading. Such as: proper resolution of chord 7ths or other tendency tones, allowing parallel 5ths, etc.
> * Emancipation of dissonance. Dissonances need not resolve to triads, 5ths, or octaves.
> 
> Thinking this way, it becomes clear how, as superficially dissimilar as composers such Debussy and Schoenberg appear, they actually have a lot in common.


Post tonal is a good term. In my head I call it 'experimental'. Yeah, I try to be open to anything and give it a chance, but some of this stuff is more work than others. I love jazz as well, but shy away from a lot of that free jazz that came on after the bebop area. I will say though, that I enjoy the use of dissonance and non-traditional scales, but I just don't like a steady diet of it. One of the things I love about Prokofiev is his splashes of dissonance, but he always weds it to the traditional. Stuff like that is a joy to me.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Zemlinsky: Symphony #2
Riccardo Chailly & Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## Knorf

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Post tonal is a good term. In my head I call it 'experimental'. Yeah, I try to be open to anything and give it a chance, but some of this stuff is more work than others. I love jazz as well, but shy away from a lot of that free jazz that came on after the bebop area. I will say though, that I enjoy the use of dissonance and non-traditional scales, but I just don't like a steady diet of it. One of the things I love about Prokofiev is his splashes of dissonance, but he always weds it to the traditional. Stuff like that is a joy to me.


I understand. Maybe the broader world of post-tonal music will click for you someday. I hope it does, because there are so many wonderful, emotionally transcendent experiences to be found in this music. 
(By the way, I adore Prokofiev's music, too.)


----------



## Rambler

*The Garden of Zephirus- Courtly songs of the early fifteenth century* Gothic Voices directed by Christopher Page on hyperion















Wonderful disc. I love the spare measured textures and plangent harmonies. I really need to expand my medieval / early renaissance collection!


----------



## The3Bs

Late concerto..

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1, Piano Sonata in C Sharp Minor









Emil Gilels
Jewgenij Mravinskij
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded in the Large Hall of the Leningrad Philharmonic, March 30, 1971 - Live

Big, powerful, bold and lots of drama just suffering from a narrow and somewhat metallic (nasal? if that can be said from an orchestral recording) sound. Still one of my favorite renderings of this piano concerto...


----------



## Knorf

Someone was listening to this album a day or two ago, and I remembered how much I loved it.

Something in my life is causing me horrendous anxiety right now, and I need music of a more aloof, abstractly transcendent type, music that despite whatever inspired it rises above the cares and worries of the human condition.

Guillaume Dufay: complete isorhythmic motets
Huelgas-ensemble, Paul van Nevel


----------



## elgar's ghost

George Antheil part one of two tonight - various instrumental/chamber works.

Many of the works here emanate from George Antheil's time as a young man in 1920s Paris when much of his output was either jazz-based or just plain dissonant partly due to his interest in the percussive elements of machine-driven rhythms. When he returned to America in the mid-1930s his music became markedly conventional, drawing a veil over his avant-garde past in similar fashion to that of Krzysztof Penderecki forty years later. Antheil led an interesting life both inside and outside of music - even if his music isn't to everyone's taste he's still well worth reading about.

Just a little note about the numbering of the violin and piano sonatas: due to Antheil turning his back on his avant-garde era he disowned the second violin sonata, and re-designated the much later fourth sonata as the 'proper' second instead. The third violin sonata from 1924 (not included here, sadly) was cannibalised along with the first sonata to make a 'new' first sonata (which isn't here either). Antheil similarly played fast and loose with the numbering of some of the piano sonatas as well - he wrote three later ones which he designated as the third, fourth and fifth, but they have nothing to do with the ones here.

The unfinished nature of the sonata for solo violin could be intentional on Antheil's part - to all extents and purposes it appears he simply abandoned the work, but he gave the manuscript to violinist Olga Rudge, who for had been Antheil's performing partner and close friend during his time in Paris. By then Rudge was drifting away from performing (she had been for some years the mistress of Ezra Pound and had recently bore him a daughter) and Antheil himself was mixing in different circles so it's possible that the abrupt breaking off of the work was a sign that both their professional relationship and private friendship had reached a regrettable cut-off point, especially as there was no part at all for the piano, Antheil's instrument.

Sonata no.1 for violin and piano (1923):
Sonata no.2 for violin and piano (1923):
Sonata for solo violin (1927 inc.):
Sonata no.4 ['no.2'] for violin and piano (1947-48):










_Fireworks and the Profane Waltzers_ (1919):
_The Golden Bird_ [after the sculpture by Constantin Brâncuși] (1921):
Second Sonata [_Airplane_] (1921):
_Jazz Sonata_ [Sonata no.4] (1921):
_Mechanisms_ (1923):
Third Sonata [_Death of Machines_] (1923):
_Little Shimmy_ (1923):
_Sonate Sauvage_ (1922):
_Sonata V_ (1922-23):
_Sonatina for Radio_ (1929):
_Sonatina 1932_ (1932):



String Quartet no.1 [in one movement] (1924 - rev. 1925):
String Quartet no.2 (1927 - rev. 1943):
String Quartet no.3 (1948):


----------



## Malx

A perhaps strange way to select music to listen to but today and probably tomorrow I am concentrating on some of the Hyperion recordings I have on my shelves.

On now: Chopin, Nocturnes (CD 1) - Livia Rev.
An excellent set in good sound.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Vaughan Williams. Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis and The Lark Ascending. Wow.


----------



## Marc

Malx said:


> A perhaps strange way to select music to listen to but today and probably tomorrow I am concentrating on some of the Hyperion recordings I have on my shelves.
> 
> On now: Chopin, Nocturnes (CD 1) - Livia Rev.
> An excellent set in good sound.
> 
> View attachment 135532


For beauty and lyricism in Chopin's Nocturnes, Rév and Magaloff are the 2 recordings I mostly turn to.


----------



## Rambler

*Dances from Terpsichore * Collegium Terpsichore; Siegfried Behrerid; Siegfried Fink; Ulsamer Collegium on IMP









Attractive and very easy to listen to. Almost renaissance party music!


----------



## 13hm13

Honegger-- Symphony No.5 "Di tre re"


----------



## Eramire156

*For this week's string quartet thread*

*Robert Schumann 
String Quartet no.1 in A minor op.41 no.1









Quatuor Capet
Lucien Capet
Maurice Hewitt
Henri Benoit
Camille Delobello*

A generation younger than the Capet, the Quatuor Calvet played in a more modern style.

*Maurice Ravel
String Quartet in F major









Quatuor Calvet
Joseph Calvet
Daniel Guilevitch
Léon Pascal
Paul Mas
*


----------



## Malx

More chamber music:

Schoenberg String Trio Op 45 & Martinu String Trio No 2 - The Leopold String Trio.


----------



## Rambler

*Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria c 1600* Westminster Cathedral Choir conducted by James O'Donnell with His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts on hyperion
















Music by Lassus, Hassler and Erbach. Not composers I am particularly familiar with.

Another fine hyperion disc. Do they produce any dudds?


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Someone was listening to this album a day or two ago, and I remembered how much I loved it.
> 
> Something in my life is causing me horrendous anxiety right now, and I need music of a more aloof, abstractly transcendent type, music that despite whatever inspired it rises above the cares and worries of the human condition.
> 
> Guillaume Dufay: complete isorhythmic motets
> Huelgas-ensemble, Paul van Nevel


Sorry to hear about the anxiety, but I'm glad my post has prompted you to revisit a great album. I've been listening and enjoying it a lot lately. Hope whatever is going on resolves itself soon.

Now playing:










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Triple Concerto for Violin, Cello & Piano in C major, op.56. Dong-Suk Kang, Maria Kliegel, Jenö Jandó, Béla Drahos, Nicolaus Esterházy Sinfonia

It's not everyday that I revisit this piece, but I do like it. This recording was a free Naxos Newsletter download. Please forgive my immaturity, but I must say that Dong-Suk Kang must be the most unfortunately-named violinists working in the western world.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 7*

Still waiting to receive my set, I'm listening on Amazon Music. The sound is wonderful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> t Dong-Suk Kang must be the most unfortunately-named violinists working in the western world.


I'd hate to know what my name means in Korean.


----------



## Josquin13

My latest listening,

I heard a very fine performance of Maurice Ravel's 1905 Introduction et allegro, played by harpist Skaila Kanga and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble, on the Chandos label. This may be even better than the Montreal Chamber Players on Atma, another favorite version of mine:










I've also been enjoying a 2014 CD of Arvo Pärt's Stabat Mater and Ivan Moody's Simaron, performed by the Goeyvaerts String Trio & three singers, on Challenge Classics: 



. Ivan Moody should definitely be a better known composer.






In addition, I've been getting to know the string quartets of Peteris Vasks, as performed by the Navarra String Quartet. So far, I've most liked Vasks' String Quartet No. 4: 




Finally, this morning I listened to the English composer Robin Holloway's Violin Concerto, Concerto no. 4 for Orchestra, and his 1974-75 Cantata "Sea-Surface Full of Clouds", based on a poem by the American poet, Wallace Stevens:

--Violin Concerto: 



--Concerto No. 4 for Orchestra: 



--Sea-Surface Full of Clouds: https://www.boosey.com/cr/sample_detail/Sea-Surface-Full-of-Clouds-1974-75/220


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday & today: a Eugene Ormandy monster symphony project (all w/the Philadephia Orch.):

*Mahler *1 (w/Blumine movement)
*Mahler* 10 (completed by Deryck Cooke)
*Bruckner* 4 "Romantic"
*Shostakovich* 13 (w/Tom Krause/Male Members of the Mendelssohn Club)
*Beethoven* 9 "Choral" (w/Lucine Amara/Lili Chookasian/John Alexander/John McCurdy/The Mormon Tabernacle Choir)

Ormandy holds his own in the Mahler and the Bruckner. The Shostakovich is very good, and so is the Beethoven which was the very first Beethoven 9 I ever heard when I bought it as a budget reissue on LP.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Trio No.1 in B major, op.8. Beaux Arts Trio, on Philips rather than Decca, but otherwise identical (couldn't find the correct artwork online)

A damn fine chamber work from Brahms, an early one. I can feel myself on the cusp of a really major Brahms kick. I'm considering getting the Swafford bio and reading it. Might even get another cycle of the symphonies, if I can find one that is really calling to me. I am tempted by the Karajan/Berlin/DG from the '70s, & the Solti/Chicago/Decca. Somehow, his music has really been speaking to me recently.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bach - 6 Partitas - Irma Issakadze (piano)


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Zemlinsky: Symphony No. 2. Chailly, Radio Symphonie Orchester Berlin. For Saturday Symphony. Nice enough though not especially memorable.










Bruckner: Symphonies 1 & 2. Jaap van Zweden, Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra. My first time listening to this set and so far so good. Solid performances, well recorded, though not especially distinctive from many others.










Brahms: Violin Concerto. Julia Fischer. Kreizberg, Netherlands. A favourite recording of this. Recommended.










Mendelssohn: Piano trios 1 & 2. Julia Fischer, Daniel Mueller-Schott, Jonathan Gilad. Terrific performances, they really get into these. Recommended.










Chopin: Polonaises. Pollini. Another favourite album


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Preludes from Act 1 & Act 3 of Lohengrin; Der fliegende Hollander Overture; Rienzi Overture; Faust Overture. George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra; Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (the Lohengrin Act 3 Prelude only)

Damn fine playing from two of the most iconic American orchestra/conductor duos who ever recorded music. I love these Wagnerian preludes. Some day, maybe soon, maybe later, I will finally make the plunge and listen to one of these operas in full. Actually I'm planning on listening to Tristan und Isolde in full later in the month in celebration of the master's birthday (two days before mine )


----------



## flamencosketches

Awesome performance of the first movement to Beethoven's Piano Concerto No.3 in C minor by Isata Kanneh-Mason & her family, in a chamber ensemble reduction. What a talented family, their parents must be incredibly proud. I think Isata is the oldest and she's about my age.


----------



## Knorf

I didn't want to like this. First of all, because I find the premise a bit questionable and the title stupid. Also, I was a bit on the "Adams isn't as good as used to be" wagon. But Cthulhu help me if this isn't an absolutely terrific piece! Well done, John.

John Adams: _Scheherazade.2_
Leila Josefowicz 
St. Louis Symphony, David Robertson


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

D Smith said:


> Brahms: Violin Concerto. Julia Fischer. Kreizberg, Netherlands. A favourite recording of this. Recommended.


You inspired me to listen to Fischer performing the Brahms VC and the Double Concerto. Great recording. Thanks!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Vaughan Williams Symphony No.2 - Previn









Jansen - Mendelssohn VC and Bruch VC


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Richard Strauss's "Symphonia Domestica":


----------



## MusicSybarite

I wondered how many fans of *Jean Françaix* there are here right now. For those who do not know it, this could be an appetizer. How curious and exotic music this is (really exotic!) and witty. Very nice:


----------



## Joe B

The Philadelphia Renaissance Wind Band:










Keeping the Watch:
Newport Classic, 1991, NPD 85527 Piffaro's debut CD, introduced the band's instrumentarium, and helped pave the way for the group's European debut. 16th century German, French and Flemish dances and songs.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

It could have been a triumph of style over substance but, like the Bach, the programming here is truly inspired...Where else could Ólafsson end but with 'Hommage à Rameau' from Images, Book 1?... -


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> So are you the :devil: or the :angel:?
> You got me!!! I am a fool for Schubert piano music...
> 
> This will definitely go to the listening queue... (thanks to Spotify)


Me too, so ......:angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Songs

Julia Sitkovetsky (soprano), Roger Vignoles (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

D Smith said:


> Recent listening.
> 
> Brahms: Violin Concerto. Julia Fischer. Kreizberg, Netherlands. A favourite recording of this. Recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mendelssohn: Piano trios 1 & 2. Julia Fischer, Daniel Mueller-Schott, Jonathan Gilad. Terrific performances, they really get into these. Recommended.


I love those two Cd's Muller Schott is a excellent cellist.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'/ Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32**

Philharmonia Orchestra/ Philadelphia Orchestra**

Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenata notturna, 3 Divertimenti & Eine kleine Nachtmusik

Camerata Nordica, Terje Tønnesen.


----------



## Malx

On an early morning walk:

Beethoven Symphony No 4 - Royal Flemish Philharmonic, Herreweghe.
One of the free Qobuz downloads, I was listening via my iphone and standard earbuds - I will give a listen on a proper system to get a better feel for the interpretation, but initial impressions are favourable.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Lucien Durosoir: Musique pour violon and piano
Geneviève Laurenceau, violin; Lorène de Ratuld, piano (alpha)


















now:
Jacques Ibert: Chamber Music
- String Quartet
- Jeux - Sonatine for violin and piano
- Ghirlarzana for solo cello
- Trio for violin, cello and harp
- Aria for viola and piano
- Caprilena for solo violin
- Entr'acte for violin and harp
- Souvenir for quartet and double bass
Bridge Quartet; Michael Dussek, piano; Bryn Lewis, harp; Richard Alsop, double bass (somm)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

J. S. Bach: Concertos for 3 & 4 Pianos
Bruno Rigutto, Gabriel Tacchino, Jean-Philippe Collard, Jean-Pierre Wallez, 
Michel Béroff & Paris Orchestral Ensemble


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 12

*Richard Strauss:-
Die Nacht
Allerseelen
All mein Gedanken
Heomliche Aufforderung
Morgen
Befreit
Wiegenlied*
with Gerald Moore (piano)
recorded 1967

*Richard Strauss: Ständchen*
with Gerald Moore (piano)
recorded 1972
*Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
Tauben von Gurre*
with Danish State Symphony & Concert Orchestras - János Ferenksik
recorded 1968

*Respighi: La sensitiva*
with the City of London Sinfonia - Richard Hickox
recorded 1990

I must say I'm really enjoying this big Janet Baker box, and though I may prefer the material on one disc than on another, the performances are remarkably consistent.

This disc is something of a mixed bag and brings together recordings from the beginning and end of Dame Janet's career, the Strauss from an early EMI recital disc, the _Song of the Wood Dove_ from Ferencsik's 1968 recording of _Gurrelieder_ and the Respighi from recordings made for Virgin Classics in 1990, a gap of some twenty-three years. I suppose you can detect a slight loosening of the vibrations, but the voice is still very firm and the artistry undimmed. Some may hear a slight lack of spontaneity in the 1967 Strauss songs (absent from the 1973 recording of _Ständchen_) and I'd have to admit I prefer the sound of a soprano in these songs, but I'd still rather too much care than too little.

The Schoenberg might seem an unexpected piece for Dame Janet, but she is absoutely superb here, wonderfully intense and dramatically involved and the Respighi, recorded just after she had retired from the concert platform, is a lovely performance, warmly sung and senisitively phrased.


----------



## elgar's ghost

George Antheil part two of two for late morning and early afternoon - mainly orchestral works.

Piano Concerto no.1 (1922):
Piano Concerto no.2 (1926):
_A Jazz Symphony_ for jazz ensemble - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1926 - arr. 1955):



_Symphony for Five Instruments_ for flute, bassoon, trumpet, trombone and viola - revised version in three movements (orig. 1922-23 - rev. 1923):
_Ballet Mécanique_ for four pianos, percussion, sirens etc. - revised version (orig. 1923-25 - rev. 1953):
_Concert for Chamber Orchestra_ for wind octet (1932):
_Serenade no.1_ for string orchestra (1948):



Symphony no.4 [_1942_] (1942):
_A Concert Overture - McKonkey's Ferry_ [_Washington at Trenton_] (1948):
Symphony no.6, after the painting _Liberty Leading the People_ by Eugène Delacroix (1947-48):


----------



## Malx

Continuing to reacquaint myself with discs on the Hyperion label from my shelves.

Dvorak, Piano Trio in G minor Op 26 - The Florestan Trio.

Haydn, Symphonies 1, 2, 3, 4, & 5 - The Hanover Band, Roy Goodman.
I intended playing 1-3 but was enjoying the music so much I just let the disc run through.


----------



## The nose

Hindemith!


----------



## sonance

Jean Huré: Violin Sonata; Piano Quintet
Marie-Josèphe Jude, piano; Philippe Koch, violin; Quatuor Louvigny (timpani)


----------



## The3Bs

Sunday Morning of 1st's

Beethoven ‎- Piano Concerto 1

From:









Martin Helmchen
Andrew Manze 
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin

Can't say I am a bit disappointed...was expecting more... 
Excellent sound engineering but a little too HIP and that makes it sound more like Mozart than Beethoven. 
Not being an expert and also not listening while looking at the notes still feel that his articulation left him down in a couple of passages...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea
René Jacobs & Concerto Vocale


----------



## The3Bs

More Sunday Morning of 1st's

Beethoven ‎- Piano Concerto 1

From:









Lars Vogt
Royal Northern Sinfonia

That is more like it... More orchestral oomph... more piano depth.. more like the Beethoven I am used to


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano),

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## Haydn man

No.5 from the above
I find Shostakovich very much a product of the times it was written in and adds an interesting cultural angle.
Emotional with an intense and beautiful slow movement Mahler would have been proud of. Other parts seem quite jingoistic and militaristic in particular the marches that periodically burst forth 
Music writing in the times of Stalin would have been challenging


----------



## Shosty

Samuel Barber - Knoxville: Summer of 1915 Op. 24, Second & Third Essays for Orchestra Op. 17 & 47, Toccata Festiva Op. 36

Marin Alsop, Karina Gauvin (soprano), Thomas Trotter (Organ)
Royal Scottish National Orchestra

Knoxville is such a fantastic composition. James Agee's words are like music themselves and Barber's piece makes them even more profound and beautiful. Thoroughly recommended to anyone who hasn't listened to it.


----------



## Malx

This is a delight to listen to - one of those discs that should not have been neglected for so long. I have severely reprimanded myself and will not do so again.


----------



## elgar's ghost

sonance said:


> Jean Huré: Violin Sonata; Piano Quintet
> Marie-Josèphe Jude, piano; Philippe Koch, violin; Quatuor Louvigny (timpani)


Nice to see some early 20th century chamber music recordings featuring French composers who are, apart from Ibert, unfamiliar to me. I hope the works by those I don't know have as much charm and wit as the ones I do.


----------



## The3Bs

and maybe last of Sunday Morning of 1st's

Beethoven ‎- Piano Concerto 1

From:









Oh! The piano tone... the piano colors...
The tempo is as far as we can go from the nowadays standard, not even talking about HIP, but both the orchestral as well as the piano playing are of the highest order..


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Good morning all. I'm thinking today is going to be all about Mendelssohn. Such a fantastic composer. It's been ~30 years since I've heard the Overture to Midsummer. I had forgotten this work existed and how it grabbed me the first time I heard it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 13

*Brahms: Alto Rhapsody*
John Alldis Choir
London Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir Adrian Boult
recorded 1970

*Wagner: - Wesendonck Lieder
Richard Strauss: Liebshymnus
Das Rosenband
Ruhe, meine Seele
Muttertändelei*
London Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir Adrian Boult
recorded 1975

*Elgar: Sea Pictures*
London Symphony Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli
recorded 1965

*Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - Softly and gently*
Hallé Choir & Sheffield Philharmonic Chorus
Hallé Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli
recorded 1964

This disc is all of song with orchestra. The Brahms was originally used as a filler for Boult's Brahms Symphony cycle, then reissued as a makeweight for the Wagner and Strauss items Baker and Boult recorded in 1975. The Alto Rhapsody and the Wagner are absolutely superb, indeed among the most recommendable versions of these songs. The Strauss songs suit her less well, but I'm still glad to have them.

The legendary recording of _Sea Pictures_ has never been equalled. It was originally issued with Du Pré's equally legendary recording of Elgar's Cello Concerto and is one of the best selling classical records of all time. The disc finishes, fittingly enough with Dame Janet's wonderfully consoling and radiant singing of the closing pages of _The Dream of Gerontius_.


----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier ‎- Oeuvre complete for piano disc 1

Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Mikhail Pletnev leading the St. Petersburg State Academic Capella Choir and the Boys Choir of the Gunka Choral College with the Russian National Orchestra in Sergei Taneyev's "At the Reading of a Psalm":


----------



## The3Bs

Now onto some Lieder but not only... by Liszt...

Franz List -- A Trilogy









Vittorio Bresciani

CD1
Schubert Song Transcriptions:
Lieder von Schubert (12), transcription for piano, S. 558 (LW A42) 
Müllerleider (6), for piano, (after Schubert, D. 795), S. 565bis (LW A128)
CD2
Mozart and Rossini Paraphrases
Réminiscences de Don Juan (I & II), for piano (after Mozart: Don Giovanni), S. 418 (LW A80)
Confutatis & Lacrymosa aus dem Requiem K. 626 von Mozart, transcription for piano, S. 550 (LW A220)
Soirées musicales (12), transcription for piano (after Rossini), S. 424 (LW A36)
CD3
Scherzo und Marsch, for piano, S. 177 (LW A174)
Ballade, for piano No. 2 (II) in B minor, S. 171 (LW A181)
Grosses Konzertsolo, for piano, S. 176 (LW A167)
Aprés une lecture du Dante II, fantasia quasi sonata, for piano (Années II/7) S. 161/7 (LW 159/7)

Mr Bresciani makes the song transcriptions really come alive......full of energy and verve...
I just miss more depth and color on the lower registers here and there...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

I like romantic music a lot and logically speaking every composer who composes music in this style.* Antonin* is not an exception, although I prefer to listen more his late symphonies. But, when it comes to some great recordings, also his early (for me all the symphonies up to 5th, although the 5th is actually the New Word which nowadays is the 9th etc...) symphonies are very enjoyable. This* 4th (plus In der Natur) is mega hammer.** Otmar *is giving from the beginning the right pace and *the SB *has no problems to follow the great maestro. The sound is not super, but very decent and pleasant. For such works I could suggest no hi end cartridges, which are very sensitive and deliver more noise. This is not a bargain, but affordable to buy it. The problem should be the post costs, because such LPs are to be found only in Germany. *Highly suggested LP from Eterna DDR, 1982. *


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto & Symphony No. 5

Isabelle Faust (violin)

Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Dimace

The3Bs said:


> Now onto some Lieder but not only... by Liszt...
> 
> Franz List -- A Trilogy
> 
> View attachment 135582
> 
> 
> Vittorio Bresciani
> 
> CD1
> Schubert Song Transcriptions:
> Lieder von Schubert (12), transcription for piano, S. 558 (LW A42)
> Müllerleider (6), for piano, (after Schubert, D. 795), S. 565bis (LW A128)
> CD2
> Mozart and Rossini Paraphrases
> Réminiscences de Don Juan (I & II), for piano (after Mozart: Don Giovanni), S. 418 (LW A80)
> Confutatis & Lacrymosa aus dem Requiem K. 626 von Mozart, transcription for piano, S. 550 (LW A220)
> Soirées musicales (12), transcription for piano (after Rossini), S. 424 (LW A36)
> CD3
> Scherzo und Marsch, for piano, S. 177 (LW A174)
> Ballade, for piano No. 2 (II) in B minor, S. 171 (LW A181)
> Grosses Konzertsolo, for piano, S. 176 (LW A167)
> Aprés une lecture du Dante II, fantasia quasi sonata, for piano (Années II/7) S. 161/7 (LW 159/7)
> 
> Mr Bresciani makes the song transcriptions really come alive......full of energy and verve...
> I just miss more depth and color on the lower registers here and there...


You are listening Liszt and I Dvorak? Paranoia effect, is calling this FFFFFn phenomenon! I'm crazy! :lol::lol: Schönen Sontag Abend, mein Freund!


----------



## sonance

elgars ghost said:


> Nice to see some early 20th century chamber music recordings featuring French composers who are, apart from Ibert, unfamiliar to me. I hope the works by those I don't know have as much charm and wit as the ones I do.


Yes, Jean Huré seems to be a fairly unknown composer and very few of his compositions are recorded. Besides the one I posted above I only got one other CD with his three sonatas for cello and piano. As far as I see YouTube doesn't have any of his orchestral compositions, a fact which leads me to think that even broadcasts don't exist...

As for Huré's sonata: It's mighty and Philippe Koch's violin sounds shrill from time to time. But I do like the quintet very much and it has "charm and wit".






If your post refers to Lucien Durosoir as well: I'd say you can't go wrong with any of his chamber works. The label Alpha has 4 CDs which I appreciate very much, for example I am very fond of his string quartets. Just yesterday I searched for other compositions by him and found a work for piano (performed by Daniel Gardiole) and a CD "Déjanira" with orchestral works. I listend to these works via YouTube, but got the impression that Durosoir's forte lies more with chamber music and especially violin.

This morning I caught the idea of listening during the coming week to French composers only. So now it is Emile Goué (1904-1946). The quintet was composed during his internment as prisoner of war in a German camp.

Emile Goué: Piano Quintet (1943); Petite suite facile pour quatuor à cordes (1940); Piano Trio (1933)
Quatuor Joachim, Olivier chauzu, piano (azur)










Here's a review (musicweb international):
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/Oct/Goue_chamber_v2_AZC100.htm


----------



## annaw

Shostakovich seemed to be in somewhat better mood than usually when composing these :lol:. While they are certainly Shostakovichian, they also contain some melodies and aspects that bring to my mind Debussy's and Rach's solo piano works.


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> You are listening Liszt and I Dvorak? Paranoia effect, is calling this FFFFFn phenomenon! I'm crazy! :lol::lol: Schönen Sontag Abend, mein Freund!


:tiphat:

I do like Dvorak as well... but with so much music and interpreters it is so difficult to find time in the day for more....and the sun is shining here in Frankfurt so it will be Barbecue time with the family shortly...

We all have a bit of paranoia and craziness to keep this wonderful music world moving..

Ich wünsche Dir den glücklichsten Nachmittag mit dein liebsten music.


----------



## Rogerx

sonance said:


> Yes, Jean Huré seems to be a fairly unknown composer and very few of his compositions are recorded. Besides the one I posted above I only got one other CD with his three sonatas for cello and piano. As far as I see YouTube doesn't have any of his orchestral compositions, a fact which leads me to think that even broadcasts don't exist...
> 
> As for Huré's sonata: It's mighty and Philippe Koch's violin sounds shrill from time to time. But I do like the quintet very much and it has "charm and wit".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your post refers to Lucien Durosoir as well: I'd say you can't go wrong with any of his chamber works. The label Alpha has 4 CDs which I appreciate very much, for example I am very fond of his string quartets. Just yesterday I searched for other compositions by him and found a work for piano (performed by Daniel Gardiole) and a CD "Déjanira" with orchestral works. I listend to these works via YouTube, but got the impression that Durosoir's forte lies more with chamber music and especially violin.
> 
> This morning I caught the idea of listening during the coming week to French composers only. So now it is Emile Goué (1904-1946). The quintet was composed during his internment as prisoner of war in a German camp.
> 
> Emile Goué: Piano Quintet (1943); Petite suite facile pour quatuor à cordes (1940); Piano Trio (1933)
> Quatuor Joachim, Olivier chauzu, piano (azur)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a review (musicweb international):
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/Oct/Goue_chamber_v2_AZC100.htm


I never forget you bringing me to this one :


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I never forget you bringing me to this one :


something I should know about?


----------



## Helgi

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*
Martha Argerich
Abbado/BPO

Note to self: more Argerich


----------



## sbmonty

Korngold: String Quartet No. 2 in E-Flat Major, Op. 26.


----------



## eljr

BTW, this is fantastic. Of course, I too enjoy Reich, Riley and Glass, so beware!


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> something I should know about?


Asking the question is answering in this case.


----------



## Bourdon

*Josquin Desprez*


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Asking the question is answering in this case.




........................


----------



## Malx

John McCabe, Symphony No 4 'Of Time and the River' - BBC SO, Vernon Handley.
A Symphony that deserves to be better known, Vernon Handley, as usual, makes a strong case for a British composers work.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck & Fauré - String Quartets

Dante Quartet

BBC Music Magazine August 2008

The Dante Quartet are superb advocates, especially in the Franck, where they are without peer among modern accounts.

Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010

Two swansongs, and in each case it's the composer's only string quartet. But how different these works are - the Franck overflowing with invention, drama and passion, while Fauré's sparer textures and unchanging motion leave an impression of reflective melancholy. Roger Nichols's excellent notes point out, though, how the music of both composers has the quality of intériorité, of intimacy and self-examination.
This is a notably well-recorded disc; we're placed, it seems, right in the middle of the music-making, and from the opening bars of the Franck we feel the intensity of the Dante's commitment.
You may consider that their intense approach, with powerful vibrato and bow pressure applied even to the voices filling out the harmony, tends to become rather wearing. The Dante performance is still a fine one, by turns vigorous and tender, and with impressive variety of expression.
In the Fauré there's a nice ebb and flow of feeling as the music progresses - in a leisurely way in the Andante, more purposeful in the outer movements. Others may have come closer to the heart of this elusive music, but you may prefer the Dante's more earthy approach.
It's certainly playing of great accomplishment.

Gramophone Magazine October 2008

…from the opening bars of the Franck we feel the intensity of the Dante's commitment. In the Fauré there's a nice ebb and flow of feeling as the music progresses… It's certainly playing of great accomplishment.

The Guardian 1st August 2008

This is a wonderfully played pairing of perhaps the two greatest of all French string quartets. It is a measure of the outstanding quality of the Dante Quartet that both works are projected as vividly and immediately as they are. There's such a passionate involvement about their playing, such belief in the music's outstanding qualities, which not only makes light of the structural challenges of the Franck, but treats the rarefied world of the Faure as if it were the most naturally expressive thing imaginable. It's an outstanding disc.

The Telegraph 16th August 2008

The Dante is one of those rare quartets where you can sense the personalities of the individual players as much as appreciate the common bond that ties their interpretations together. The players cut through some of the outward seriousness of Franck's D major Quartet to find the warmth within, as well as the wit in its Mendelssohnian scherzo. Fauré's late E minor Quartet is tackled with equal attention to expressive detail and subtleties of tone color.

The Times 1st August 2008

No dithering with the Dante Quartet in their Hyperion debut: they plunge into whatever they play with passion, energy and communal spirit. These two late quartets from Fauré and Franck make a canny coupling. The Franck dazzles with its boisterous invention; the Fauré cools brows with its thoughtful restraint. To both the players bring the same expertise and vast color range. And the recording's superb. If you like the repertoire, don't hesitate.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.7 in E minor. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic










*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.8 in E-flat major, the "Symphony of a Thousand". Leonard Bernstein, London Symphony Orchestra, choirs, soloists, etc.

Felt like a bit of back-to-back Mahler this morning. I do enjoy the 7th symphony, but I can never wrap my head around the finale-it seems to let down a great symphony and frankly, I have no idea what he was going for with it. The 8th on the other hand is a phenomenon all the way through. It's somehow both Mahler's most motivic symphony and his most expansive. This may be my favorite recording of it despite its flaws (problems with the sound-it's mostly excellent, but during the biggest climaxes it seems to distort a little bit). Bernstein really knew his way around this symphony. I think I prefer Part I to Part II, but the instrumental interlude that begins the second part and the amazing, quiet chorus that follows it is something to behold, and Lenny really brings it home here. Sometimes I think that Mahler was right when he called the 8th his greatest symphony.


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> BTW, this is fantastic. Of course, I too enjoy Reich, Rily and Glass, so beware!


I really need to put this on my listening queue!!! You have picked my interest!!


----------



## eljr




----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Now onto some Lieder but not only... by Liszt...
> 
> Franz List -- A Trilogy
> 
> View attachment 135582
> 
> 
> Vittorio Bresciani
> 
> CD1
> Schubert Song Transcriptions:
> Lieder von Schubert (12), transcription for piano, S. 558 (LW A42)
> Müllerleider (6), for piano, (after Schubert, D. 795), S. 565bis (LW A128)
> CD2
> Mozart and Rossini Paraphrases
> Réminiscences de Don Juan (I & II), for piano (after Mozart: Don Giovanni), S. 418 (LW A80)
> Confutatis & Lacrymosa aus dem Requiem K. 626 von Mozart, transcription for piano, S. 550 (LW A220)
> Soirées musicales (12), transcription for piano (after Rossini), S. 424 (LW A36)
> CD3
> Scherzo und Marsch, for piano, S. 177 (LW A174)
> Ballade, for piano No. 2 (II) in B minor, S. 171 (LW A181)
> Grosses Konzertsolo, for piano, S. 176 (LW A167)
> Aprés une lecture du Dante II, fantasia quasi sonata, for piano (Années II/7) S. 161/7 (LW 159/7)
> 
> Mr Bresciani makes the song transcriptions really come alive......full of energy and verve...
> I just miss more depth and color on the lower registers here and there...


It is interesting but the engineering or the interpretative approach does change from CD to CD. As mentioned above I thought that in CD1 there was something missing in the lower registers of the piano...

CD2 has addressed that.. there is more depth and color on the left hand!!!. The Réminiscences de Don Juan is wonderfully tackled. The Lacrymosa Oh! True genius (of Liszt?)


----------



## starthrower

I've been on a M5 kick lately. Just got this one.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Schubert: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, D417 'Tragic'

Basel Chamber Orchestra
Heinz Holliger


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Songs - Scheherazade, Trois Poems, Chansons Madecasses, Don Quichotte a Dulcinee, Cinq Melodies

Jessy Norman- Heather Harper -Jill Gomez -José van Dam

BBC Symphony Orchestra Pierre Boulez conducting


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135588


*Jean Sibelius*

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D minor
Serenade No. 1 in D major
Serenade No. 2 in G minor
Humoresque No. 1 in D minor

Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
Staatskapelle Dresden
André Previn, conductor

1995


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> I've been on a M5 kick lately. Just got this one.


I have been too. What did you think of the Boulez? It might be my favorite 5th.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Les Offrandes oubliées (1930)
L'Ascension (1934)
Poème pour Mi (1948)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Trio No.2 in C major, op.87. Beaux Arts Trio

Not sure how I feel about this recording of the trios. It's good, but some part of me thinks it's a little "vanilla". Might check out the Florestan Trio or Trio Wanderer recordings of the Brahms PTs; they never disappoint.


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project Amadeus Quartet - Haydn's opus 71 (CD 38)*

*Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet in B flat major op.71 no.1
String Quartet in D major op.71 no.2
String Quartet in E flat major op.71 no.3









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> I have been too. What did you think of the Boulez? It might be my favorite 5th.


I'll let you know after a couple more spins.


----------



## Flamme

https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/images/ic/320x320/p08bw8h8.jpg








Double bass player Cecelia Bruggemeyer specialises in playing early music, but in this week's edition of Inside Music, her choices range much further forward in time. How does William Walton's music illustrate the text in Belshazzar's Feast? What makes Britten's writing for the bassoon so extraordinary? And how does John Adams create trumpet "surround sound"?

There are also some irresistible, toe-tapping dances from one of the baroque period's most innovative composers, Jean-Féry Rebel, energetic rhythms and catchy tunes from Bartok's Dance Suite, and overwhelming sounds from Messiaen that remind Cecelia of a Mark Rothko painting.

A series in which each week a musician reveals a selection of music - from the inside.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3


----------



## Vasks

_I still don't get this guy, but I tried once again_


----------



## Joachim Raff

Just listening to the Saturday Symphony on Sunday. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Malx

Rachmaninov, Piano Sonata No 2 - Howard Shelley.


----------



## cougarjuno

Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Violin Concerto no. 2, a sadly neglected masterpiece of the violin concerto repertoire. Also Heifetz performing chamber music by K. Khachaturian, Ferguson and Francaix.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Pawel Lukaszewski:









*Beatus vir, Sanctus Paulus
Beatus vir, Sanctus Antonius
Beatus vir, Sanctus Martinus
Memento mei, Domine
Crucem tuam adoramus, Domine
Ave Maria
O Sapienta
O Adonai
O Radix Jesse
O Clavis David
O Oriens
O Rex gentium
O Emmanuel
Psalmus 102
Nunc dimittis*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 - 4
Artur Schnabel


----------



## Joachim Raff

Very rarely performed and unknown to many, including me.


----------



## The nose

I already did listen to this in his entirety when it came out. But now is the time for a second complete spin!


----------



## Malx

Some romantic piano concertos this afternoon:

Reger, Piano Concerto in F minor.
R Strauss, Burleske. both played by Marc-Andre Hamelin, Berlin RSO, Ilan Volkov.

Sauer, Piano Concerto No 1 in E minor - CBSO, Lawrence Foster.


----------



## Knorf

Continuing my personal cantatas pilgrimage: every church cantata on its appropriate day in the liturgical calendar.

J. S. Bach: Cantatas BWV 166, 108, 117
Robin Tyson, James Gilchrist, Stephen Varcoe
The Monteverdi Choir, The English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Drawing inspiration from this thread, I started the morning with some *Josquin Desprez motets* performed beautifully by the Orlando Consort. Then, on to *Nielsen - Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable"* in a fleet and breathless but perhaps somewhat underpowered performance by the LSO under Colin Davis. Nielsen is quickly becoming one of my favorite symphonists, I'm ashamed I've neglected him for so long. It does irk me, though, that he's always compared to Sibelius - about the only thing they have in common is being from the Nordic countries. I really enjoy Nielsen's very individualistic orchestration that treats every instrument independently, as contrasted with Sibelius who creates a unified, living organism out of his orchestra.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Reinecke: Violin Concerto in G Minor, Op. 141

Ingolf Turban (violin)
Berner Symphonieorchester
Johannes Moesus

In my opinion, on a par with a Bruch or Dvorak


----------



## Guest




----------



## eljr

Found this on a streaming service.


----------



## Jacck

*Purcell - The Fairy Queen*
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Knorf

Elliott Carter, Symphonia: sum fluxae pretium spei
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Oliver Knussen

Such a masterpiece! When the first movement, "Partita," came out first 1997 (or thereabouts) as a stand alone piece, I was very much taken with it. I was still in my doctorate program in composition, and brought it in for discussion to our composers seminar. It immediately provoked a remarkably heated argument between two of my composition professors! I learned then and there I could not have both of them on my doctoral committee. Oddly enough, it was the professor who hated the piece who ended up on my committee. Despite hating Carter's music, which was and is a major influence for me, he was actually a really good teacher and mentor.


----------



## Eramire156

*Carl Nielsen 
Wind Quintet op.43









Bergen Woodwind Quintet *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass No. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Nielsen is quickly becoming one of my favorite symphonists, I'm ashamed I've neglected him for so long.


If you're interested in getting into his music in more depth, Robert Simpson, no mean symphonist himself, has written about him in Carl Nielsen, Symphonist.


----------



## Manxfeeder

The nose said:


> View attachment 135593
> 
> I already did listen to this in his entirety when it came out. But now is the time for a second complete spin!


I was about to put that on my Amazon wish list, but it's going for $499. Ouch!


----------



## Taplow

eljr said:


> BTW, this is fantastic. Of course, I too enjoy Reich, Riley and Glass, so beware!


Also listening to this currently. And yes, it _is_ fantastic!

But why, oh why is it not available on CD??


----------



## Rambler

*Musique and Sweet Poetrie - Jewels from Europe around 1600* Emma Kirkby (soprano) & Jakob Lindberg (Lute) on BIS]














Songs and lute solos by John Dowland, Robert Johnson, John Danyel, Gregory Huwet, Heinrich Schtz, Sigismondo d'India, Pierre Guedron and others.

Restrained and intimate music reflective of the late Elizabethan age. Including the melancholic music of John Dowland.

Rather good.


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Humoreske op 20 - Angela Hewitt.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> I was about to put that on my Amazon wish list, but it's going for $499. Ouch!


How about this one ?

https://www.ebay.nl/itm/BOULEZ-Comp...582239?hash=item4da8ddae9f:g:z6oAAOSw2T9eWPJZ

You are much too late and you have to pay the consequences.


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Drawing inspiration from this thread, I started the morning with some *Josquin Desprez motets* performed beautifully by the Orlando Consort. Then, on to *Nielsen - Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable"* in a fleet and breathless but perhaps somewhat underpowered performance by the LSO under Colin Davis. Nielsen is quickly becoming one of my favorite symphonists, I'm ashamed I've neglected him for so long. It does irk me, though, that he's always compared to Sibelius - about the only thing they have in common is being from the Nordic countries. I really enjoy Nielsen's very individualistic orchestration that treats every instrument independently, as contrasted with Sibelius who creates a unified, living organism out of his orchestra.


Agreed. The Sibelius comparison I think deterred me from getting into Nielsen for a long time, because every time I would listen to a Nielsen symphony I would be expecting Sibelius and getting something completely different.


----------



## Knorf

(Referring to John Adam's recent _Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?_, recently released as a download only by Deutsche Grammophon.)


Taplow said:


> Also listening to this currently. And yes, it _is_ fantastic!
> 
> But why, oh why is it not available on CD??


I've been wondering that, myself. I sure hope it will be. I'm holding off buying the download, in case it is.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Francaix / Tomasi / Jolivet: Bassoon Concertos
Matthias Racz, Stuttgarter Kammerorchester & Johannes Klumpp


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Agreed. The Sibelius comparison I think deterred me from getting into Nielsen for a long time, because every time I would listen to a Nielsen symphony *I would be expecting Sibelius and getting something completely different*.


 That's life in a nutshell


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No.3, "Sinfonia Espansiva". Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony

This work has finally clicked with me. It's all beginning to make a lot of sense.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135612


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Il Giustino

Accademia Bizantina
Ottavio Dantone, director

2018


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various works part one of three tonight.

_Winter and the Birds_ for unaccompanied female choir without H no. or op. no. [Text: Fritz Bennicke Hart] (1894):
_The Autumn Is Old_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H1 without op. no. [Text: Thomas Hood] (1895):
_O Lady, Leave That Silken Thread_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H4 without op. no. [Text: Thomas Hood] (1895):
_Soft and Gently through My Soul_ for unaccompanied female choir from _Three Short Part-Songs_ H13 op.4 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1896):
_Ave Maria_ for unaccompanied female choir H49 op.9b (1900):

Works sung by the Finzi Singers, directed by Paul Spicer.










_A Somerset Rhapsody_ for orchestra H87 op.21 no.2 (1906 - rev. 1907):
_Beni Mora: Oriental Suite_ for orchestra H107 op.29 no.1 (1909-10):
_Invocation_ for cello and orchestra H75 op.19 no.2 (1911):










_Margrete's Cradle-Song_ - no.2 from _Four Songs_ for soprano and piano H14 op.4 [Text: Henrik Ibsen] (1896-98):
_Six Songs_ for soprano and piano H69 op.16 [Texts: Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Philip Sidney/anon. 16th century English/Nicholas Breton/William Blake/Alfred H. Hyatt] (1903-04):
_The Heart Worships_ - song for baritone and piano H95 WoO [Text: Alice M. Buckton] (1907): 
_Vedic Hymns_ - nine songs for baritone and piano H90 op.24 [Texts: _Rig Veda_, translated from the Sanskrit by Gustav Holst] (1907-08):
_Four Songs_ for soprano and violin H132 op.35 [Texts: anon. 15th century English] (1916-17):



_The Planets_ for large orchestra, with finale for two offstage wordless three-part female choirs H125 op.32 (1914-16):


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project- Amadeus Quartet CD39*

Haydn Quartets are a perfect remedy for a cold rainy day.

*Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet in C major op.74 no.1
String Quartet inF major op.74 no.2
String Quartet in G minor, op.74 no.3









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## Knorf

Charles Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2, "Concord, Mass., 1840-1860."
Gilbert Kalish

I haven't listened to this classic recording in years. A friend of mine listed it as one of his "Ten Influential Albums" on Facebook, and that encouraged me to revisit it. So good! And, a wonderful musical landscape to visit after Carter, in the best sense.


----------



## Rambler

*Dieterich Buxtehude Opera Omnia I - Harpsichord Works 1* Ton Koopman on Challenge








A 2 disc set of Buxtehude harpsichord works. Over the last couple of years I have significantly increased my Buxtehude recordings, including purchasing this. 2 disc set. Interesting, but I should have spread the discs over two days!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bernard Herrmann: The Film Scores

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen

Super performances of Herrmann/Hitchcock partnership


----------



## Knorf

Apparently, I'm on an Ives kick today.

Charles Ives: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2, Scherzo "Holding Your Own"
Samuel Barber: String Quartet, Op. 11
Emerson String Quartet

Superbly committed and idiomatic performances of this very American music.


----------



## Itullian

Brahms 2 & 3


----------



## Helgi

*Schumann: Symphonies No. 1 & 4*
Rattle/BPO


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi, I'm with you on Schumann symphonies. They have all clicked for me recently (the one I still struggle with a bit is the 2nd) after quite a while of listening to them every once in a while, trying to crack into their secrets. It all makes sense now. Every bit of the brilliance, deep sensitivity, & impassioned Romanticism that makes his piano music so special is right there in the symphonies, albeit transfigured. This makes me happy. Schumann has long been a favorite composer of mine, but his symphonies have been a blind spot in my appreciation.

Current listening:










*Robert Schumann*: Symphony No.1 in B-flat major, op.38, "Spring". Wolfgang Sawallisch, Staatskapelle Dresden

These Sawallisch/Dresden recordings are special. This is what made them click with me. What an orchestra, what a conductor.


----------



## Helgi

flamencosketches said:


> Helgi, I'm with you on Schumann symphonies. They have all clicked for me recently (the one I still struggle with a bit is the 2nd) after quite a while of listening to them every once in a while, trying to crack into their secrets. It all makes sense now. Every bit of the brilliance, deep sensitivity, & impassioned Romanticism that makes his piano music so special is right there in the symphonies, albeit transfigured. This makes me happy. Schumann has long been a favorite composer of mine, but his symphonies have been a blind spot in my appreciation.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> *Robert Schumann*: Symphony No.1 in B-flat major, op.38, "Spring". Wolfgang Sawallisch, Staatskapelle Dresden
> 
> These Sawallisch/Dresden recordings are special. This is what made them click with me. What an orchestra, what a conductor.


Yes, Schumann is giving me goosebumps now and I'm completely hooked! Funny how this works.

I have the Sawallisch/Dresden set and have been listening to it, agree that it is fantastic. Currently have Holliger in my shopping cart, the complete symphonic works.


----------



## Helgi

*Brahms: Symphony No. 4*
Järvi/Bremen


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta*


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:










*Anton Bruckner*: Mass No.3 in F minor. Eugen Jochum, Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.

Jochum is just about perfect for these sacred works by Bruckner. He really puts the fear of God into the music.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

More Mendelssohn. Piano Concertos and the Octet.


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> Current listening:
> *Anton Bruckner*: Mass No.3 in F minor. Eugen Jochum, Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.
> 
> Jochum is just about perfect for these sacred works by Bruckner. He really puts the fear of God into the music.


Oh, yes. Those are wonderful recordingsof underrated repertoire!


----------



## Knorf

Maurice Ravel: _Gaspard de la nuit, Jeux d'eaux, Sonatine, Miroirs_
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet


----------



## 13hm13

Frederic Lamond - Symphony in A major - Martyn Brabbins


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Lyric Suite, Wozzeck fragments, Lulu symphonic pieces*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

For bulldog








Vivaldi the four seasons, Boston Baroque.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:

















*The Ballad of the Gnomes
Adago with Variations for Cello and Orchestra
Thee Botticelli Pictures
Suite in G Major for Strings and Organ*

Currently - Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## Rogerx

Ascendit Deus: Music for Ascensiontide & Pentecost

Peter Harrison, Matthew Jorysz (organ)

Choir of Clare College, Cambridge & The Dmitri Ensemble, Graham Ross


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn & Schumann: Violin Concertos

Renaud Capucon (violin)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## bharbeke

*Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1, Op. 120*
Shiner, Kim

I'm undecided on the question of whether Brahms was better at chamber than orchestral music. All I can say is that this is a fantastic performance that is well worth hearing. Thanks, D Smith!


----------



## Rogerx

Cantilena

Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Javier Perianes (piano)

Albéniz: Tango (No. 2 from Espana, Op. 165)
Casals: Cançó catalana, No. 1: En el mirall canviant de la mar blava
Casals: El ángel travieso
Casals: En sourdine
Casals: Tres estrofas de amor
Falla: Siete Canciones populares españolas
Granados: Tonadillas al estilo antiguo
Montsalvatge: Canciones negras (5)
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 1, Cuba dentro de un piano
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 2, Punto de Habanera (Siglo XVIII)
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 3, Chévere
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 4, Cancion de cuna para dormir a un negrito
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 5, Canto negro
Piazzólla: Le Grand Tango
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)


----------



## annaw

I didn't know that Shostakovich had two sons and that one of them is a conductor .


----------



## Rogerx

Keyboard Concerto No. 1 and partita 5-6

Glenn Gould (piano)

Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-2nd, 3rd and 6th Symphonies.

As a result of an unfortunate and accumulated over familiarity with the 6th I had largely stayed away from the symphony for a long time. Last night however I listened to the Skrowaczeski Oehms recording.This proved to be a remarkable and profound experience for me personally as the essential beauty of the symphony was in stark contrast to the challenging world we now find ourselves in. It was also perhaps a reflection of the notion that in the year of the 250th anniversary of the great composers birth his music remains essentially relevant as an expression of something fundamental about what it is to be human!

BTW.....This post is not meant to provoke debate-If you disagree or feel inclined to 'pick' then get on with it.....all I am expressing is perhaps a personal instance of the idea that in difficult times great art can provide some kind of solace......and Beethoven might be just the man for the job!

This morning I went on to listen to the 2nd and 3rd from the same cycle and did have a very similar experience......perhaps that is a refection of Skrowaczeski's capabilities as a conductor!

Today I will return to the Peter Maag recordings, a conductor who I find impressive in that he seems to bring an understated yet effective expression of the great composers music.


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Tosca

Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano), Carlo Cava (Angelotti), Piero De Palma (Spoletta), Leonardo Monreale (Sciarrone), Herbert Weiss (Un pastore), Alfredo Mariotti (Un carceriere)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## The3Bs

Late Sunday night spins (or streams)

John Adams:
Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?
China Gates









Yuja Wang &
Gustavo Dudamel
Los Angeles Philharmonic

Tried late afternoon... then end up having on repeat for another 3 times.... Fantastic throughout... and the China Gates is Superb


----------



## Marc

Songs about 'Fleurs' (flowers), of various composers, performed by soprano Carolyn Sampson and pianist Joseph Middleton.

OK, sometimes it happens… one falls in love with a voice. It happened to me already long time ago with Lucia Popp… and I still _suffer_ from it. 

This century belongs to Carolyn Sampson. Her mindset and her gorgeous throat are able to adapt to each and every mood, style and language. So: yes, love affair, albeit one-sided, confirmed (again).










:kiss:


----------



## Guest002

Howard Griffiths, the Northern Sinfonia and Robert Plane on the clarinet, playing Gerald Finzi's clarinet concerto. A very evocative work.


----------



## The3Bs

Bach morning start..

Landowska Plays Bach









Partita No. 1 In B Flat
Fantasia In C Minor (BWV 906) 
French Suite No. 6 In E: 
Little Preludes:
In C (BWV 933) 
In C Minor (BWV 934) 
In D Minor (BWV 935) 
In D (BWV 936) 
In E (BWV 937) 
In E Minor (BWV 938) 
In C (BWV 924) 
In C (BWV 939) 
In C Minor (BWV 999) 
Fughetta In C Minor (BWV 961) 
English Suite No. 2 In A Minor: 
English Suite No. 3 In G Minor:
Gavotte 
English Suite No. 5 In E Minor:
Passapieds 
Well Tempered Clavier, Book 1
Prelude And Fugue In C Minor 
Toccatas:
Toccata In D

Wonderful playing... from recordings between 1928 and 1936. Considering the age superbly restored...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 14

*Mahler*

*Kindertotenlieder*
Hallé Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli
recorded 1967

*Rückert Lieder*
New Philharmonia Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli
recorded 1969

*Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Rüuckert Lieder - Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen*
Hallé Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli
recorded 1967

*Symphony no 2 - Urlicht*
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra - Sir Simon Rattle
recorded 1986

If I were allowed just one Janet Baker record on that proverbial desert island, I'd be hard pressed to choose between her Mahler and her Berlioz (to whom, coincidentally, the next disc is devoted).

This gathers together all the Mahler recordings she made with Barbirolli and adds _Urlicht_ from Rattle's acclaimed recording of the Second Symphony. The _Rückert Lieder_ were originally issued on the fourth side of Barbirolli's famous recording of the 5th Symphony with the New Philharmonia, the other two cycles having been recorded a couple of years earlier with the Hallé. _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ was recorded at the same time and used as a fill-up, which explains why they recorded the song twice.

If I were to use one piece of music to illustrate the genius of Janet Baker, then it would undoubtedly be one of these two versions of _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_. The song is not so much sung as experienced and you can really feel the connection between singer and conductor. To be honest, there is very little to choose between the two performances; maybe the later one is even more withdrawn, even more self-communing. When I listen to either I feel as if I too am lost to the world.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Volume 1

Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

This is very special...For all the thought that has clearly gone into [Ibragimova's] interpretations, nothing sounds contrived or overcultivated. Cédric Tiberghien is an ideal partner...his alert... - BBC Music Magazine, July 2010,


----------



## Malx

6.30am morning walk music:
Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky - Olga Borodina, Kirov Chorus & Orchestra, Valery Gergiev.

Then after breakfast I tried the final disc by Xenakis from the box below, generally smaller pieces and whilst in some of the pieces I can hear 'music' I will confess that some of the pieces I found puzzling at best.
A composer to dip into from time to time but no more than that for me.


----------



## Shosty

Ferruccio Busoni - Elegies BV 249

Marc-Andre Hamelin

First listen and enjoying them a lot. Not sure why but they remind me of Liszt's Years of Pilgrimage, especially the first year: Suisse.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.61. Itzhak Perlman, Carlo Maria Giulini, Philharmonia Orchestra

Love this recording, a great performance. I probably ask this every time I share this work in the thread, but why is every great violin concerto from Brahms to Tchaikovsky to Prokofiev in D major? Is it the lingering influence of Beethoven? Is it just a particularly idiomatic key for the instrument (like E or A major for the guitar)...?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Giacinto Scelsi*: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola. Hans Zender, Bavarian RSO

First listen to a new CD, thus far the only Scelsi in my library. So far, so good. I've gained a lot of respect for the Bavarian RSO having learned about this "Musica Viva" series. Here I was thinking they were one of those German orchestras that play nothing but the classics, Beethoven, Mozart, Mahler, but it turns out they have quite the discography of contemporary music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various works part two of three for this afternoon.

_The Cloud Messenger_ - ode for alto, mixed choir and orchestra H111 op.30 [Text: Gustav Holst, after a Sanskrit poem of Kālidāsa] (1910-12):
_A Dirge for Two Veterans_ for male choir, brass and percussion H121 WoO [Text: Walt Whitman] (1914):
_This Have I Done for My True Love_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H128 op.34 no.1 [Text: anon. poem from Cornwall] (1916):
_Ode to Death_ for mixed choir and orchestra H144 op.38 [Text: Walt Whitman] (1919):








***

*** Artists for the choral works above - Della Jones (mezzo), City of London Sinfonia/London SO/Richard Hickox, London SO Chorus/Simon Westrop, The Finzi Singers/Paul Spicer (dir.), Joyful Company of Singers.

_The Hymn of Jesus_ for two mixed choirs, female semi-chorus and orchestra H140 op.37 [Text: from The Apocryphal Acts of St. John] (1917):
_Choral Symphony_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra H155 op.41 [Text: John Keats] (1923-24):










_St. Paul's Suite_ for string orchestra H118 op.29 no.2 (1912-13):
Ballet music for orchestra from the opera _The Perfect Fool_ H150 op.39 (1918-22):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas & Hungarian Dances

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) & Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: String Quartets Nos. 60 - 62
Kodály Quartet


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Bruno. Beethoven's 8th symphony. Cleansing the palate before embarking on Mendelssohn Mad Monday™


----------



## jim prideaux

Michael Gielen and the SWR SO performing Beethoven's 4th Symphony.


----------



## Marc

Listening to this great initiative by the Martinikerk of Groningen, NL.
Filmed and recorded about 1 or 2 weeks ago: Leo van Doeselaar, Erwin Wiersinga, Stef Tuinstra and Sietze de Vries playing all kinds of beautiful organ works/arrangements/improvisations on the famous Schnitger et al organ.






EDIT/ADD IT:
Listened to the entire concert and all I can say is: *wow*.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 4 (Requiem)":


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^^

Also Delos for me










Mendelssohn: Sextet & Octet

The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mendelssohn Mad Monday™


----------



## Rogerx

Fibich: String Quartets in G and A major and Theme & Variations

Kocian Quartet


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> Late Sunday night spins (or streams)
> 
> John Adams:
> Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?
> China Gates
> 
> View attachment 135631
> 
> 
> Yuja Wang &
> Gustavo Dudamel
> Los Angeles Philharmonic
> 
> Tried late afternoon... then end up having on repeat for another 3 times.... Fantastic throughout... and the China Gates is Superb


:tiphat:

...................


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135649


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Musica sacra per alto

Delphine Galou, contralto
Alessandro Giangrande, tenor

Accademia Bizantina
Ottavio Dantone, director

2019


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Russian Easter Overture (Stokowski/RCA)
Glinka - Valse-Fantasie (Svetlanov/Melodiya Angel)
Tchaikovsky - Francesca da Rimini (Stokowski/Everest)*


----------



## eljr

Taplow said:


> Also listening to this currently. And yes, it _is_ fantastic!
> 
> But why, oh why is it not available on CD??


My guess is because it is an EP, not CD length.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

CD 1


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Allwood leading The Rodolfus Choir in Paul Mealor's "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal" (Four Madrigals on Rose Texts):


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Paul Mealor's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

Anna Tomowa-Sintow (soprano), Annelies Burmeister (contralto), Peter Schreier (tenor), Hermann Christian Polster (bass), Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135651


*Jean Sibelius*

En saga, op. 9
The Dryad, op. 45 no. 1
Dance-Intermezo, op. 45 no. 2
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
The Bard, op. 64
The Oceanides, op. 73

Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä, conductor

2002


----------



## Malx

Prompted by Jim Prideaux's earlier post:

Beethoven, Symphony No 6 - Vienna PO, Bohm.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## The3Bs

Oh! Work Conf calls killed my music time... 
Finally can concentrate on some tech work with:

Robert Schumann ‎- Scene Infantili op.15, Carnevale di Vienna op.26, Arabeske io.18









Stanislav Bunin

Maybe a bit slow here and there ... but that only adds to the overall effect... 
Beautiful tone throughout...


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> :tiphat:
> 
> ...................


:tiphat: Thank you Sir to bring this out.....


----------



## Malx

Wagner, Gotterdammerung (Vorspiel & Act I beginning) - BPO, Karajan.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bach - WTC book 2 - Diana Boyle (piano)


----------



## Knorf

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski


----------



## The3Bs

In between meetings managing to introduce some:

Beethoven String Quartets CD1









Budapest String Quartet
Alexander Schneider
Edgar Ortenberg
Boris Kroyt
Mischa Schneider
Milton Katims

String Quartet In C Minor, Op. 18, No. 4
String Quartet In C Major, Op. 59, No. 3
String Quartet In F Major, Op. 18, No. 1

Classical renderings from the 1940 still sounding quite fresh... 
Can't comment as much as I do not own multiple copies of these works as I have of others.... But always enjoy this when I spin it...


----------



## eljr




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

More Mendelssohn Mad Monday™


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 7*
Gennady Rozhdostvensky/Russian State Orchestra

No music in the world moves me more overwhelmingly than Sibelius 7. Whenever it's finished, all I can do is simply sit stunned, bowled over, my heart pounding in my chest. I have heard 20+ recordings, and this one just may be my new favorite. It's not polished at all; but the raw, visceral, earthy orchestral sound fits this work perfectly with the players managing to conjure up sounds that seem like they came straight from the natural world. The searing drama, cathartic expression, and sweeping architecture of the piece shines through in its purest form. One of the most shattering orchestral experiences I have ever had the privilege of hearing.


----------



## Itullian

Brahms 4


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135662


*Jean Sibelius*

Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Spring Song, op. 16
Suite from Belshazzar's Feast, op. 51

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sakari Oramo, conductor

2011


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

This came in today! Yay!
But my hard disk crashed. Aww!
But I have a backup computer! Yay!
But my external CD player stopped working. Aww!
But I have enough credit card points for a new external CD player. Yay!
But it won't come in until Wednesday. Aww!

That's been my Monday.

I'm listening to this on Amazon Music.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> This came in today! Yay!
> But my hard disk crashed. Aww!
> But I have a backup computer! Yay!
> But my external CD player stopped working. Aww!
> But I have enough credit card points for a new external CD player. Yay!
> But it won't come in until Wednesday. Aww!
> 
> That's been my Monday.
> 
> I'm listening to this on Amazon Music.


That's quite the roller coaster!

My current listening:
Richard Strauss, _Macbeth_, Op. 23
Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> This came in today! Yay!
> But my hard disk crashed. Aww!
> But I have a backup computer! Yay!
> But my external CD player stopped working. Aww!
> But I have enough credit card points for a new external CD player. Yay!
> But it won't come in until Wednesday. Aww!
> 
> That's been my Monday.
> 
> I'm listening to this on Amazon Music.
> 
> View attachment 135661


Congratulations!!!! Told you. When you least expect it


----------



## Knorf

Erich Korngold: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
Doric Quartet

This week's selection form the weekly quartet listening thread. It's not earth-shattering, but I am enjoying this very charming and well-crafted piece.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various works part three of three for this evening.

_A Fugal Overture_ for orchestra H151 op.40 no.2 (1922):
_Egdon Heath: A Homage to Thomas Hardy_ for orchestra H172 op.47 (1927):
_Hammersmith_ for military band - rev. for orchestra H178 op.52 (1930 - rev. 1931):










_The Evening-Watch: Dialogue between Body and Soul_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H159 op.43 no.1 [Text: Henry Vaughan] (1924):
_Seven Part-Songs_ for soprano, female choir and string orchestra H163 op.44 [Texts: Robert Bridges] (1924):
_A Choral Fantasia_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra H177 op.51 [Text: Robert Bridges] (1930):








***

*** artists for the vocal works above - Patricia Rozario (soprano), City of London Sinfonia/Richard Hickox, Joyful Company of Singers, The Finzi Singers/Paul Spicer (dir.)

_Twelve Humbert Wolfe Songs_ for tenor and piano H174 op.48 (1929):



_A Fugal Concerto_ for flute, oboe and string orchestra H152 op.40 no.2 (1923):
_Brook Green Suite_ for string orchestra H190 WoO (1933):


----------



## Itullian

5 & 6


----------



## Knorf

For some reason, listening to Korngold provoked in me the urge for this:

Arnold Schönberg, String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
Margaret Price, soprano
LaSalle Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*The Dufay Collection*


----------



## Itullian

Be very careful if you order this set. Disc #2, track 10 at about the 8 minute mark is defective
on many sets.


----------



## Bourdon

*In a strange land*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Double Concerto
Anne-Sophie Mutter, António Meneses,
Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Joe B

The Dowd harpsichord under Kroll's playing sounds great; the recording quality of the disc is outstanding.


----------



## The3Bs

Shosty said:


> View attachment 135637
> 
> 
> Ferruccio Busoni - Elegies BV 249
> 
> Marc-Andre Hamelin
> 
> First listen and enjoying them a lot. Not sure why but they remind me of Liszt's Years of Pilgrimage, especially the first year: Suisse.


Marc-Andre Hamelin is such a wonderful Pianist.... I like and have a few of his CD's.
Will have to see if I can listen to this...


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 4 - AAM Hogwood.
The first HIP Beethoven set I acquired and still one I like a great deal.


----------



## Itullian

Piano concertos 1 & 2
I love this set


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.9 in D minor, op.125. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic, Juilliard Choir + soloists Martina Arroyo, Regina Sarfaty, Nicholas di Virgilio, & Norman Scott)

First listen; this just came in today. I now have the complete Bernstein/NY cycle (4 of these "Bernstein Century" reissues, plus the 1st & 3rd in one of those godawful "Royal Edition" reissues of the early '90s. So far, so good, though the first movement is slightly on the mushy side & I do tend to prefer Beethoven with a bit more definition of the individual parts and their interactions.


----------



## The3Bs

.. and here comes Hamelin..

Max Reger ‎- 'Bach' & 'Telemann' Variations • Five Humoresques









Marc-André Hamelin

Prized possession!!! Full of color depth and wizardry..


----------



## Knorf

From Bruckner to Korngold to Schönberg to this:

Mahler, Symphony No. 8
Lots of singers
Staatskapelle Berlin, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Sibelius - Symphony No. 7*
> Gennady Rozhdostvensky/Russian State Orchestra
> 
> No music in the world moves me more overwhelmingly than Sibelius 7. Whenever it's finished, all I can do is simply sit stunned, bowled over, my heart pounding in my chest. I have heard 20+ recordings, and this one just may be my new favorite. It's not polished at all; but the raw, visceral, earthy orchestral sound fits this work perfectly with the players managing to conjure up sounds that seem like they came straight from the natural world. The searing drama, cathartic expression, and sweeping architecture of the piece shines through in its purest form. One of the most shattering orchestral experiences I have ever had the privilege of hearing.


Thanks for posting this. I'm adding it on my list for when I'm ready to give Sibelius a good listen. That and Bernstein's.


----------



## Joe B

Kent Tritle leading Musica Sacra in new music for a cappella chorus:









*Michael Gilbertson:* Three Madrigals After Dowland
*Zachary Patten:* Magnificat
*Christina Whitten Thomas:* Choral De Bêtes
*Daniel Brubaker:* Mother, Father
*Behzad Ranjbaran:* We Are One
*Christopher Theofanidis:* Messages to Myself	
*Robert Convery: *The Lamb
*Aaron Jay Kernis:* Effortlessly, Love Flows
*Elliot Z. Levine: *I Thank You God


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Much More Mendelssohn Mad Monday™


----------



## The3Bs

Re-listen to Franz List -- A Trilogy
CD3









Vittorio Bresciani

Scherzo und Marsch, for piano, S. 177 (LW A174)
Ballade, for piano No. 2 (II) in B minor, S. 171 (LW A181)
Grosses Konzertsolo, for piano, S. 176 (LW A167)
Aprés une lecture du Dante II, fantasia quasi sonata, for piano (Années II/7) S. 161/7 (LW 159/7)

Had to rush through the CD yesterday... giving it a new opportunity.. 
Brilliant technical play... 
The Scherzo und Marsch is an hot bed of experimentation... maybe in prep for the Sonata?
The Ballade No. 2 is a much more melodious piece. Will need to go listen to Arrau's to see for interpretative differences... I do though like what I heard from Mr Bresciani.
The Grosses Konzertsolo, for piano, S. 176 even though somewhat a grand scale experimental composition it shows many signs of both musical as well as interpretation virtuosity. 
With the Aprés une lecture du Dante II I am on more familiar repertoire... this is dispatched with aplomb as well as lyricism. A interpretation on a pair with some of the greats...

The only quibble would be the somewhat bright sound...

Maybe a game/list of unheralded pianists should be started, Mr Bresciani could well be one of them!!!


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.9 in D minor, op.125. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic, Juilliard Choir + soloists Martina Arroyo, Regina Sarfaty, Nicholas di Virgilio, & Norman Scott)
> 
> First listen; this just came in today. I now have the complete Bernstein/NY cycle (4 of these "Bernstein Century" reissues, plus the 1st & 3rd in one of those godawful "Royal Edition" reissues of the early '90s. So far, so good, though the first movement is slightly on the mushy side & I do tend to prefer Beethoven with a bit more definition of the individual parts and their interactions.


I had this on the old "Royal Edition" and eventually got rid of it...did not connect with both the performance nor the sound remastering...


----------



## 13hm13

Pollini, Beethoven Piano Sonata No.31 As-dur op.110

1975 recording ....


----------



## flamencosketches

The3Bs said:


> I had this on the old "Royal Edition" and eventually got rid of it...did not connect with both the performance nor the sound remastering...


Too bad. I don't really like the sound on the Royal Edition CD I have too, at least it seems I don't think it sounds as good as the Bernstein Century remasters. Could be all in my head, I don't know. As for the performance, I did enjoy this 9th, though it's not the best I've ever heard. The two inner movements were my favorite part.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Thanks for posting this. I'm adding it on my list for when I'm ready to give Sibelius a good listen. That and Bernstein's.


I would recommend Bernstein/NY, Beecham, and Berglund/Bournemouth to start out with the 7th as the Rozhdostvensky is quite rough and elemental. Once you get to know it well the Stokowski, Koussevitsky, Gibson, and several others are must-listens. People often recommend Karajan but to me he just has the totally wrong sound for Sibelius (at least in the stereo BPO recordings).


----------



## Joe B

James DePreist leading The Oregon Symphony in music by Erich Wolfgang Korngold:









*The Sea Hawk
Symphony in F - Sharp*


----------



## Colin M

The mailman came today... it must be tough sailing nowadays between Presto UK and the states...

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto in DM Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin Batiasvili (violin). Simply eternally beautiful. The violin is the easy part in the hands of a maestra such as her. Daniel adds all that Tchaikovsky was looking for in this piece.


----------



## Colin M

Some of the greatest productions are with Maxim as conductor and his son Dimitri as soloist. Check out the piano concertos. The master wrote the first for his son when he was still in the Moscow Conservatory....


annaw said:


> I didn't know that Shostakovich had two sons and that one of them is a conductor .


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135681


*Jean Sibelius*

Impromptu in B minor, op. 5/5
Impromptu in E major, op. 5/6
Kyllikki, op. 41
Romance in D-flat major, op. 24/9
Barcarola, op. 24/10
The Shepherd, op. 58/4
Valse Triste, op. 44/1
Sonatina No. 1 in F-sharp minor, op. 67/1
Björken, op. 75/4
Granen, op. 75/5
Rondino, op. 68/2
Elegiaco, op. 76/10
6 Bagatelles, op. 97 Nos. 5,4, and 2
5 Esquisses, op. 114

Leif Ove Andsnes, piano

2017


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations
Beatrice Rana


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Mandolin Concerto in G major, etc.

Alison Stephens (mandolin), Urban Agnas (trumpet)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley

Ballet Music for 'Das Zauberglöckchen'
Freudenfest Overture

Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major, WoO/S49


----------



## Rogerx

à la russe

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Balakirev: Islamey - Oriental Fantasy
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
Stravinsky: Berceuse from The Firebird
Stravinsky: Finale from The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
Stravinsky: The Firebird: Danse infernale du roi Kastchei
Tchaikovsky: Méditation (No. 5 from Morceaux, Op. 72)
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72
Tchaikovsky: Pieces (2) for piano, Op. 1
Tchaikovsky: Scherzo à la Russe, Op. 1 No. 1



> an outstanding young artist at work...the early Tchaikovsky Scherzo brims over with panache and relish; and Islamey rivals even Berezovsky for the title of cleanest and most exhilarating account.... - Gramophone


----------



## Air

I was really in the mood for Romantic piano concertos today. First, I listened to Schumann's piano concerto played by Radu Lupu and then his Grieg as well. It did not disappoint. Then I listened to Argerich playing Rach 3 and Tchaikovsky 1, which is one of my favorite recordings. Later, I listened to the Schumann again played by Argerich (her live recording with Chailly on YouTube). I'm listening to Chopin's first piano concerto now before I go to sleep as played by Olga Scheps (also on YouTube). I haven't heard of her before, but the musicality is good and the sound quality especially is magnificent. What a day.

I guess I also listened to Schumann's piano concerto as played by myself today because I tried to power through the whole thing after having not played it for awhile. I'm pretty rusty on it (especially that third movement made my hands hurt) so I kind of had to cleanse my ears with Argerich after that. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Crusell: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu


----------



## annaw

This is quite wonderful! I like its programmatic essence and background as well.


----------



## Rogerx

*Jules Massenet Born May 12th 1842*



Massenet: Thaïs

Renée Fleming (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel

Reviews
Explore

Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010

At last - a modern recording of Thaïs with a soprano who can sing the title-role. All we need is a soprano with a fabulously beautiful voice, idiomatic French, a sensuous legato, pure high notes up to a stratospheric top D, and the ability to leave every listener weak at the knees. Where was the problem? Renée Fleming makes it all sound so easy. Her success a couple of years ago at the Opéra Bastille in Paris with Massenet's Manon showed that she has an affinity for this composer.
As Thaïs, a role with a similar vocal profile, she proves equally well cast. Within minutes of her entrance it's clear that neither of the other sets from the last 25 years will be able to touch her.
Fleming simply has a vocal class that puts her in a different league and there's just enough individuality in her singing to give Fleming's Thaïs a personality of her own, and vocal loveliness brings a bloom to her every scene.
The Athanaël she leaves behind is Thomas Hampson, who is her match in sensitivity and roundness of tone. Their duet at the oasis in the desert is beautifully sung, every word clear, every phrase shaped with feeling. If only Hampson were equally good at getting beneath the skin of the operatic characters he plays. In the case of Athanaël there's plenty of psychological complexity down there to uncover, but Hampson seems unwilling to engage the character's dark side.
Occasionally, one regrets that Abel doesn't have the New Philharmonia at his disposal, as Maazel does, but the subtlety of colour and accent that he draws from the Orchestre National Bordeaux-Aquitaine are a world apart from Maazel's constant up-front aggression.
The famous 'Méditation', elegantly played by the young French violinist Renaud Capuçon, and featuring swoony background chorus is a dream. Add in a first-class Decca recording and it will be clear that this new Thaïs has pretty well everything going for it.

Gramophone Magazine November 2000

At last - a modern recording of Thaïs with a soprano who can sing the title-role...There is just enough individuality in her singing to give Fleming's Thaïs a personality of her own, and vocal loveliness brings a bloom to her every scene...Thomas Hampson...is her match in sensitivity and roundness of tone.

Penguin Guide 2011 edition

[Thais] finds an ideal interpreter in Renee Fleming. After making the heroine's unlikely conversion to virtue totally convincing, she crowns her performance with a deeply affecting account of her death scene...[Hampson] cannot quite equal her in such total conviction but he is vocally ideal.

Good CD Guide

Within minutes of Renée Fleming's entrance it is clear that she simply has a vocal class that puts her in a different league. The famous Meditation is a dream. It is clear that this new Thaïs has pretty well everything going for it.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: La Finta Giardiniera
Leopold Hager & Das Mozarteum Orchester Salzburg


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> Too bad. I don't really like the sound on the Royal Edition CD I have too, at least it seems I don't think it sounds as good as the Bernstein Century remasters. Could be all in my head, I don't know. As for the performance, I did enjoy this 9th, though it's not the best I've ever heard. The two inner movements were my favorite part.


Well, maybe it was the sound quality that did it for me... to constrained and that distracted me from the performance... it happened so long ago I can not really remember... apart from the fact that I got rid of it...


----------



## The3Bs

annaw said:


> This is quite wonderful! I like its programmatic essence and background as well.


:tiphat:

Fully concur... I am always amazed at how Berman manages Liszt sound palette...
One more of my prized possesions..


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - various vocal/choral works for this morning and afternoon.

_Orání_ (_Ploughing_) [Text: Czech folk sources] (1873):
_Láska opravdivá_ (_True Love_) [Text: Czech folk sources]] (1876):
_Čtveřice mužských sborů_ (_Four male-voice choruses_) [Texts: Jaroslav Tichý/Czech folk sources] (1885):
_Tři sbory mužské_ (_Three Male Choruses_) [Texts: Eliška Krásnohorská/Czech folk sources](1888):
_Což ta naše bříza_ (_Our Birch Tree_) [Text: Eliška Krásnohorská] (1893):
_Čtvero mužských sborů moravských_ (_Four Moravian Male-voice Choruses_) [Texts: Ondřej Přikryl/Czech folk sources] (1904):
_Vínek_ (_The Garland_) [Text: Czech folk sources] (1904-06):
_Kantor Halfar_ (_Teacher Halfar_) [Text: Petr Bezruč] (1906 - rev. 1917):
_Maryčka Magdónova_ [Text: Petr Bezruč] (1906-07):
_Sedmdesát tisíc_ (_Seventy Thousand_) [Text: Petr Bezruč] (1909 - rev. 1913):
_Perina_ (_The Quilt_) [Text: Czech folk sources] (1914):
_Česká legie_ (_The Czech Legion_) [Text: Antonín Horák] (1918):
_Potulný šílenec_ (_The Wandering Madman_) with soprano solo [Text: Rabindranath Tagore] (1922):



42 songs for voice and piano from the collection _Moravská lidová poesie v písních_ [_Moravian Folk Poetry in Song_] (1892-1901):



_Hospodine!_ (_Hear Me, O Lord!_) - cantata for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, brass, harp and organ [Text: Czech liturgy] (1896):
_Otče náš_ (_Our Father_) - cantata for tenor, mixed choir, harp and organ [Text: Biblical sources] (1901 - rev. 1906):
_Elegie na smrt dcery Olgy_ (_Elegy on the Death of My Daughter Olga_) - cantata for tenor, mixed choir and piano [Text: Maria Veveritsa] (1903-04):
_Na Soláni Čarták_ (_Čarták on Soláň_) - cantata for tenor, male choir and orchestra [Text: M Kunert] (1911 - rev. 1912):
_Věčné evangelium_ (_The Eternal Gospel_) - cantata for soprano, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Czech liturgy] (1914):

 ***

*** Artists for the above recording include the Prague SO/Jiří Pinkas, the Prague Choir, the Prague Radio Choir, Jadwiga Wysoczanská (sop.), Beno Blachut (ten.)

_Zápisník zmizelého_ (_The Diary of One Who Disappeared_) - song cycle for tenor, alto, three female voices and piano [Texts: Ozef Kalda] (1917-20):
_Glagolská mše_ (_Glagolitic Mass_) for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, double mixed choir, orchestra and organ [Text: Slavonic liturgy] (1926):


----------



## The3Bs

Early morning jawbreaker...

Pierre Monteux: The Early Years: Beethoven, Schubert









Pierre Monteux
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Franz Schubert : Symphony No.8 in B minor, D.759 "Unfinished"

The beginning of the Eroica was a bit of a let down... but from the second movement on it comes on fire!!!! The luscious strings of the Concertgebouw make for a spine tingling Marcia Funebre andthe last two movements are equally convincing...

The Schubert is equally wonderful!!! Monteux manages a superb building of tension/drama.


----------



## Malx

The3Bs said:


> I had this on the old "Royal Edition" and eventually got rid of it...did not connect with both the performance nor the sound remastering...


I'm not aware that the remastering is any different between the 'Bernstein Century' and 'Royal Edition' could it be that they are cut at slightly different volumes levels? 
I'm sure some more technically adept members of the forum may be able to shed more light on this.


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> à la russe
> 
> Alexandre Kantorow (piano)
> 
> Balakirev: Islamey - Oriental Fantasy
> Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
> Stravinsky: Berceuse from The Firebird
> Stravinsky: Finale from The Firebird
> Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
> Stravinsky: The Firebird: Danse infernale du roi Kastchei
> Tchaikovsky: Méditation (No. 5 from Morceaux, Op. 72)
> Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72
> Tchaikovsky: Pieces (2) for piano, Op. 1
> Tchaikovsky: Scherzo à la Russe, Op. 1 No. 1


A very fine disc :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphony No 8 'Unfinished' & Rosamunde excerpts - Boston SO, Sir Colin Davis.

Disc 22 from the Symphonies box - I love the Rosamunde overture, its one of my favourite Schubert orchestral pieces.


----------



## sonance

Two days ago I spoke about a listening project for the coming week, i.e. to listen to French composers only. - Well, yesterday I rummaged in my shelves (collection),other shelves (hitherto unheard CDs), heaps on the floor and in some cardboard boxes (I'm running out of space for CDs ...). The result isn't too bad: quite an amount of French composers, some very famous, some very unknown. I will listen in alphabetical order which will produce a mix of styles and eras.

In general I'll listen to only one CD per composer because listening to all Berlioz, all Saint-Saens etc. would take too long. Sometimes I have one work only, for example the cello concerto by Gilbert Amy, which will make the journey a bit shorter. Listening to maybe 2 to 4 CDs daily will take approximately a month. (Hm, and maybe music by non-French composers will sneak in ...)

And of course there will be some works which didn't interest me earlier. Maybe there's a change now, but maybe the first impression will be confirmed. In any case: presenting the CD isn't necessarily a recommendation.

There is one great difficulty though with the topic of double nationalities or being born in this country, but raised/living in that country. This for sure applies to many renaissance composers, but for Franck and Gossec as well. And what about Lully or Cherubini? Lully is defined as "Italian born French composer" (Wiki), but Cherubini is defined only as "Italian" composer (Wiki), even if most of his life he spent in France. Should I include Cherubini? I don't know. So if you find fault with the classification: please forgive me.

Starting with:

Charles-Valentin Alkan (1813 - 1888)
- Grande Sonate "Les quatre âges" (1847)
- Sonatine (1861)
- Barcarolle (1866)
- Le festin d'Esope (1857)
Marc-André Hamelin, piano (hyperion)


----------



## Malx

I can't let this birthday pass without paying homage:
R Strauss, Metamorphosen, Don Juan & Tod und Verklarung - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.

I believe he was underrated in Strauss, his Metamorphosen is one I return to often.









Whoops, got my dates wrong his birthday is the 14th - my memory is starting to play tricks, never mind I will celebrate again on Thursday.


----------



## Guest002

A bit of light listening for this morning 
Kent Nagano, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra and a cast of thousands performing Mussorgsky's original 1869 version of Boris Godunov.
I was inspired to buy this after a recent discussion hereabouts about whether Mussorgksy was one of the worst 'great' composers. So thanks for that: I only had the Rimsky-Korsakov revised version before this. It's not an opera I am hugely knowledgable about in _any_ version, but this recording is suitably dramatic and sound quality is excellent throughout.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 15

*Berlioz*

*Les nuits d'été*
New Philharmonia Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli
recorded 1967

*La mort de Cléopâtre
Les Troyens - Act V Scenes ii & iii*
Bernadette Greevy (contralto), Keith Erwin (tenor), Gwynne Howell (bass)
Ambrosian Opera Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra - Sir Alexander Gibson
recorded 1969

This is one of the most desirable discs in this set. Baker was a great Berlioz singer and it has always been a huge cause for regret that she never recorded the role of Didon, making these excerpts more treasurable than ever. She recorded _La mort de Cléopâtre_ agin for Philips under Davis, another superbly impassioned and dramatic performance, but she is in slightly fresher voice here.

This Barbirolli recording of _Les nuits d'été_ is, I think, her finest and indeed one of the greatest performances of the songs ever committed to disc. In his survey of then available recordings for _Song on Record 2_, David Cairns makes it a top recommendation alongside Steber/Mitropoulos. She is possibly a little stiff in _Villanelle_ but all is glorious after that and, with the inestimable help of Barbirolli, she unerringly captures the mood of each of the four middle songs especially. _Le spectre de la rose_ is taken slowly but never drags, its climax gorgeously radiant.


----------



## jim prideaux

Norrington and the SWR SO performing Beethoven's 7th and 8th Symphonies.

A while ago the 4th began to establish itself as one of my favourite symphonies by anybody...….with this particular performance of the 8th I feel as if I am beginning to develop a better understanding of the essentially genial ( almost playful) nature of the work.

Gielen and Skrowaczeski performing the 8th up next!


----------



## Shosty

Per Norgard - Symphony No. 6 "At the End of the Day"

John Storgards, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## sonance

Gilbert Amy (*1936)
Cello Concerto (2000)
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello; Orchestre de Paris/Gilbert Amy (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Helgi

On the Digital Concert Hall:










*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3*
Yuja Wang
K. Petrenko w/BPO


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Good morning all. Time to kick off Top Tchaikovsky Tuesday™ with some Christmas in...May


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Helgi said:


> On the Digital Concert Hall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3*
> Yuja Wang
> K. Petrenko w/BPO


How was it? I don't know much about her except that I hear she's really good and every time I've ever seen her she is wearing something wild. Prokofiev PC 3 is one of my all time favorite pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Fibich: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Razumovsky Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Mogrelia


----------



## The3Bs

Can 't stay too long without Mr Richter

Bach ‎- Suite Inglesi 
from:
Un Homme de Concert - 5









Sviatoslav Richter

Suite Inglesi N. 4 In Fa Maggiore BWV 809
Suite Inglesi N. 6 In Re Minore BWV 811

Wonderful...


----------



## Shosty

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat major Op. 127

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak - Lieder

Bernarda Fink (mezzo-soprano) & Roger Vignoles (piano)

3 Songs to poems of Eliska Krasnohorska
Gypsy Melodies (7), Op. 55 (B104)
In Folk Tone - four songs, Op. 73
Lieder aus der Königinhofer Handschrift Op. 7
Písne na slova Gustava Pflegra-Moravskeho, Op. 2
Vier Lieder, Op. 82


----------



## jim prideaux

Working form home, diverted form Beethoven by Finzi ( no idea why!)……

A Naxos compilation that started with the Clarinet Concerto but as usual it is the Opus 11 Romance that really catches the ear...……..Howard Griffiths and the Northern Sinfonia.


----------



## Taplow

A new discovery for me, and pleasantly so!










Already added to my ever-growing wish list.


----------



## The3Bs

A quick concert between meetings:

Henryk Wieniawski -- Concerto For Violin And Orchestra No. 2 In D Minor, Op. 22









Isaac Stern
Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra

A not so often heard Concerto.... beautiful interpretation.. but should maybe not say much as I think it is the only one I have and heard...


----------



## Rogerx

*Gabriel Urbain Fauré (12 May 1845 - 4 November 1924)*



Fauré: Requiem

Kathleen Battle, Andreas Schmidt, Jules Eskin (cello)

Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Helgi

BlackAdderLXX said:


> How was it? I don't know much about her except that I hear she's really good and every time I've ever seen her she is wearing something wild. Prokofiev PC 3 is one of my all time favorite pieces.


I haven't heard much of Yuja Wang's playing before but I was impressed. The BPO were excellent as usual and Kirill Petrenko is very good in this sort of dramatic repertoire, his Tchaikovsky and Mahler come to mind.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Thanks. I saw a piano recital recording of hers (where she's wearing a crazy dress) and put it my playlist to try out.


----------



## eljr

Digital Concert Hall:










*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3*
Yuja Wang
K. Petrenko w/BPO


----------



## eljr

Helgi said:


> On the Digital Concert Hall:
> 
> *Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3*
> Yuja Wang
> K. Petrenko w/BPO


You inspired me to put this on!


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

CD1


----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier ‎- Oeuvre complete for piano disc 3

Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## eljr

Helgi said:


> *I haven't heard much of Yuja Wang's playing before* but I was impressed. The BPO were excellent as usual and Kirill Petrenko is very good in this sort of dramatic repertoire, his Tchaikovsky and Mahler come to mind.


I have and I have tickets to see her next season.

Do yourself a favor and listen to the new John Adams release, Why Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? Yuja stars on the recording.


----------



## eljr

BlackAdderLXX said:


> How was it?.


Fantastic!

.................


----------



## sonance

Mark André (*1964)
- durch (saxophone, percussion, piano; 2004/05)
- ... zu ... (string trio; 2004)
- ... in (bass clarinet; 2002)
- ...als ... II (bass clarinet, cello, piano with live electronics; 2001)
Trio Accanto; ensemble recherche; Shizuyo Oka, bass clarinet; Experimentalstudio des SWR (kairos)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135695


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concerti per archi
RV 109, 117, 118, 126, 138, 142, 145, 152, 155, 161, 163, 165, 167

Concerti per viola d'amore
RV 393, 394, 395, 396, 397

Alessandro Tampieri, viola d-amore
Accademia Bizantina
Ottavio Dantone, director

2017


----------



## eljr

Shosty said:


> View attachment 135690
> 
> 
> Per Norgard - Symphony No. 6 "At the End of the Day"
> 
> John Storgards, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra


Good choice.... something I have not spun in a while.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Goldberg Variations
> Beatrice Rana


I really enjoy this one.


----------



## D Smith

Recent Listening.

Byrd: Mass for 4 and 5 voices. Jeremy Summerly, Oxford Camerata. Recommended.










Liszt: Les Preludes, Hungarian Rhapsodies 2,4,5. Tasso, Fantasia. Karajan, Berlin. Cherkassy. Inspired by another thread. Terrific performances. Recommended










Liszt: Transcendental Etudes, Grandes etudes de Paginini. Danil Trifonov. A recent album I return to frequently. Recommended.










Schubert: Fantasy in C, Berg: Sonata, Liszt: Sonata in B minor. Seong-Jin Cho. This album has two of my all-time favourite piano pieces, but while the performer has impressive technique, none of the performances grabbed me.










Beethoven: Symphonies 6, 7, 8. I like Immerseel's recordings for the period horns which are really distinctive. Excellent performances, though he rushed through the Pastoral. I prefer a ramble.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable...a trio of Czechs_

*Ridky - Overture (Sejna/Supraphon)
Schulhoff - Ogelala Suite (Pesek/Panton)
Martinu - Violin Concerto #1 (Suk/Pro Arte)*


----------



## sonance

Louis Aubert (1877 - 1968)
- Sillages (1908-12)
- Violin Sonata (1926)
- Habanera (version for piano four hands; 1917/18)
- Feuille d'images (1930)
Jean-Pierre Armengaud, piano; Alessandro Fagiuoli, violin; Olivier Chauzu, piano (grand piano)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Kraus, J M: Symphony in C minor, VB 148 'Symphonie funébre'

Concerto Köln
Werner Ehrhardt

_Such a moving piece of music. I do rate Kraus_


----------



## jim prideaux

William Walton-Sinfonia Concertante and Hindemith Variations.

Donohoe, Daniel and the English Northern Philharmonia. (Naxos)

lyrical modernism?.....reminds me of Barber, one thing always occurs to me when I listen to any orchestral work by Walton-it is a real shame he did not compose more!


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartets Op 74 and Op 130 - Belcea Quartet.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven & Schubert*

Just like Malx I love this recording wich is in my view a classic .It is a 1968 live recording with the Wiener Philharmoniker with good sound and a must for all who have an appreciation for Klemperer.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, op. 36 / Symphony No. 7 in A major, op. 92
New York Philharmonic


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4
Wolfgang Sawallisch & Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Joachim Raff

Alfvén: En skärgårdssägen, Op. 20

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Stig Westerberg
Recorded: 4-6 May 1967

_Deeply moving piece of music and well performed by SRSO/Westerburg_


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0000v1r








Donald Macleod surveys the development of Pejacevic's individual voice.

In Composer of the Week, Donald Macleod introduces a first for the series in its history of over 70 years, the Croatian Countess Dora Pejacevic. The life of Pejacevic has been fictionalised into film, and also told in a romanticised biography. In this week of programmes, Donald is joined by Professor Koraljka Koss and Professor Iskra Iveljic, to explore the known facts about the life and music of this countess and her family. Although Pejacevic was born into one of the most influential aristocratic families in Croatia, she became rather critical of her own class in later life. Through her position she did have the opportunity to study in Germany with noted music teachers of the day, and met and collaborated with some of the literary giants of the early 20th century. Upon her death at the age of only 37, she left a catalogue of over one hundred compositions displaying a unique voice now largely forgotten.

The musical gifts of Dora Pejacevic were recognised early on and encouraged by her mother, Baroness Lilli Vay de Vaya, who was herself a trained singer and pianist. Pejacevic's early works show the influence of Schumann, Mendelssohn, Grieg and Tchaikovsky. Around 1903 when the family moved to Zagreb, Dora started to receive tuition from professors at the Croatian Music Institute. Then from 1907 she made repeated trips to Munich and Dresden where she had lessons with Henri Petri and Percy Sherwood. It was during this time that Pejacevic was also performing chamber music with fellow students and professors in Germany. With such musical stimulus, her music began to change and develop its own unique voice. Her Fantasiestucke Op 17 is considered to be from her middle period, whereas the String Quartet Dora composed the year before she died, not only demonstrates her truly individual voice, but also foreshadowed her own death.

Warum? Op 13
Ingeborg Danz, alto
Cord Garben, piano

Berceuse, Op 2
Papillon, Op 6
Natasa Velijkovic, piano

Sechs Fantasiestucke, Op 17 No 4 (Klage)
Sechs Fantasiestucke, Op 17 No 5 (Bitte)
Sechs Fantasiestucke, Op 17 No 6 (Wahn)
Natasa Velijkovic, piano

String Quartet in C major, Op 58
Quatuor Sine Nomine

Produced by Luke Whitlock for BBC Wales


----------



## eljr




----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> A quick concert between meetings:
> 
> Henryk Wieniawski -- Concerto For Violin And Orchestra No. 2 In D Minor, Op. 22
> 
> View attachment 135694
> 
> 
> Isaac Stern
> Eugene Ormandy
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> 
> A not so often heard Concerto.... beautiful interpretation.. but should maybe not say much as I think it is the only one I have and heard...


and now to a second quick concerto between two more meetings...

Concerto For Violin And Orchestra No. 1 In G Minor, Op. 26

Such sobriety without loosing overall impact. A pretty good example of technical wizardry at the service of music...


----------



## The3Bs

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven & Schubert*
> 
> Just like Malx I love this recording wich is in my view a classic .It is a 1968 live recording with the Wiener Philharmoniker with good sound and a must for all who have an appreciation for Klemperer.


Oh Yes... 
Need to refresh on this... I found this a couple of years ago when surveying Schubert 8ths..


----------



## Enthusiast

These two are worth mentioning. I have enjoyed them quite a few times in the last fortnight. This one is mostly fun with music by Avison, Corbett, de Seixas and Boccherini:









And this one is mostly music by Kurtag and Holliger and played by Holliger (surely the greatest oboist since recordings became possible) and various colleagues. For some reason I can't get enough of it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Kurtag and Holliger and played by Holliger (surely the greatest oboist since recordings became possible)


A bold claim! Surely the competition is fierce, if you look at the principals from all the major orchestras of the past 120 years or so...?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Touring the Traditional for Top Tchaikovsky Tuesday™


----------



## jim prideaux

Gardiner and the LSO.

Schumann-1st and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> A bold claim! Surely the competition is fierce, if you look at the principals from all the major orchestras of the past 120 years or so...?


I can't think of a better one and I have heard many. I _love_ his playing. He doesn't play so much these days but he hasn't lost his playing mojo. His recordings of the Strauss concerto (especially the first one he made with Edo de Waart that was coupled with an excellent Mozart concerto) and his Bach recordings with Grumiaux and his Schumann chamber music are as good as they get for those works. Much more recently he made another Bach concerto recording (picture below) and he plays superbly (as he does in the record I featured above) But, tell me, who do you have in mind for the crown?


----------



## Shosty

eljr said:


> Good choice.... something I have not spun in a while.


I listened to this Norgard symphony right after Pettersson's seventh. Two totally different symphonies. It's unbelievable how many quality composers have come out of Scandinavian countries in the past hundred or so years, with such diversity as well.


----------



## Pig

I think this is my favorite recording of the Scythian suite. Having searched and listened to many over the past month because I only "discovered" my love and appreciation for Prokofiev v recently. Ik the abbado dg recording is what most people go to for Scythian suite, but I listen on headphones and the modern Naxos sound quality is too good to pass up on.









Another Naxos recording today. I really like Hadelich will be listening to his 12 Telemann fantasies tomorrow.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - various orchestral, chamber and piano works part one of two tonight.

_(5) Moravské tance [(5) Moravian Dances_] for orchestra (1888):
Suite [_Serenade_] for orchestra op.3 (1890-91):



_Theme and Variations_ in B-flat (1880):
_Na památku_ [_In Remembrance_] (c. 1887):
_Ej danaj!_ - folk song arrangement (1892):
_Hudba ke kroužení kužely_ [_Music for Gymnastic Exercises_] (1893):
_Své Olze_ [_To My Olga_] (1896):
_Po zarostlém chodníčku_ [_On an Overgrown Path_] - two rejected pieces (1901):
_(10) Moravské tance_ [_(10) Moravian Dances_] (1888-1904):
Piano Sonata [_I.X.1905 - Z ulice (Oct. 1st 1905 - From the Street)_] (1905):
_Po zarostlém chodníčku_ [_On an Overgrown Path_] books one and two (1901-08 and 1911):
_V mlhách_ [_In the Mists_] (1912):



Suite for string orchestra (1877):
_Taras Bulba_ - rhapsody for orchestra (1915-18):



_Pohádka_ [_Fairy Tale_] - three pieces for cello and piano (1910 - rev. 1912 and 1923):
Violin Sonata (1914 - rev. 1921):


----------



## Guest002

Not my usual fare. My head tells me I shouldn't like Glass, but I can't help liking him just the same 

This 'Symphony No. 6 - Plutonian Ode' is performed by Dennis Russell Davies, Bruckner Orchestra Linz, with Lauren Flanigan as the soprano singer.


----------



## Piano4 Life

I admire Rachmaninov Etude-tableaux op 39 No 1 in c minor. One of my absolute favourite pieces. I like the interpretation of that young lady:


----------



## The3Bs

Late afternoon blast (to help motivating for tech work)

Anton Bruckner ‎- Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"









Eugen Jochum 
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

I think this was my 1st Bruckner CD many moons ago.... and my intro into the world of Bruckner... 
I do not listen so often to it as tend to concentrate my attentions on the 7, 8 and 9 when I pick Bruckner...


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

British orchestral music this morning:

*Bax - Tintagel*
Sir John Barbirolli/LSO

Lush, sensuous orchestral tone-painting milked to perfection by Sir John's signature passionate conducting.

*Walton - Symphony No. 1*
Sir Charles Mackerras/LPO

I've struggled with this symphony in the past and figured I'd try it again. I got a little more out of it this time, but I have a tough time connecting with Walton's uber-chromatic expressionistic language. Still a fascinating and worthwhile listen, though I thought Mackerras far too bland for this wild music. Guess I still haven't found the performance for me. It's interesting that British composers starting in the early 1930s started to turn from stereotypical "pastoral" music to more hard-edged, angular approaches - RVW's 4th and Bax's 5th are very similar in terms of style.


----------



## Flamme

Sean Rafferty is joined by Robert Hollingworth, director of the choir, I Fagiolini, to talk about the choir's various current projects. Today's In Tune Home Session is by violinist Jennifer Pike.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000j34h


----------



## Knorf

Sofia Gubaidulina: String Quartets Nos. 1-3, String Trio
The Danish Quartet

Spending a bit more time with this intriguing music.


----------



## Piano4 Life

Oh yeah, I love Gubaidulina! This is my favourite piece of her:


----------



## Nickmb

Has anyone yet heard Trevor Pinnock’s new recording of the 48?


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3
Wolfgang Sawallisch & Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## eljr

Shosty said:


> I listened to this Norgard symphony right after Pettersson's seventh. Two totally different symphonies. It's unbelievable how many quality composers have come out of Scandinavian countries in the past hundred or so years, with such diversity as well.


Indeed. I always enjoy Pettersson too.


----------



## eljr

nor earth, nor boundless sea

parts 1-9


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project- Amadeus Quartet CD 67*

_*Benjamin Britten 
String Quartet no.2 in C major op.36
String Quartet no.3 op. 94









Amadeus Quartet *_

The third was part of weekly string quartet thread, so it is like visiting an old friend.


----------



## The3Bs

Relaxing back with Haydn

CD2









Variations F-moll H-XVII:6
Piano Sonata Nr. 33 C-moll H-XVI:20 
Piano Sonata Nr. 62 Es-Dur H-XVI:52 
Piano Sonata Nr. 60 C-Dur H-XVI:50

Mikhail Pletnev

Nice way to distract from the days tech issues...

Mr Pletnev uses mostly faster tempos throughout when compared to Demidenko or Richter but makes a more than convincing case for my ears...


----------



## Joachim Raff

View attachment 135718


Weyse: Symphony No. 6 in C minor, DF 122

Royal Danish Orchestra
Michael Schønwandt

_Weyse's last symphonies he seems to revert to the staid style of his early symphonies. Some composers seem to lose interesting or the ideas simply dry up. I think that is the case of Weyse _


----------



## Knorf

Dmitri Shostakovich, _The Nose_
Mariinsky Soloists, Chorus, and Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

Hysterically funny and underrated opera.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Walton - Symphony No. 1*
> Sir Charles Mackerras/LPO
> 
> I've struggled with this symphony in the past and figured I'd try it again. I got a little more out of it this time, but I have a tough time connecting with Walton's uber-chromatic expressionistic language. Still a fascinating and worthwhile listen, though I thought Mackerras far too bland for this wild music. Guess I still haven't found the performance for me. It's interesting that British composers starting in the early 1930s started to turn from stereotypical "pastoral" music to more hard-edged, angular approaches - RVW's 4th and Bax's 5th are very similar in terms of style.


Some recordings of the Walton I find tremendous are Haitink/PO (EMI) and Thomson/LPO (Chandos). I especially like the timpani in these two performances.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Raff: Thuringer Suite

Bamberger Symphoniker
Hans Stadlmair


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 2
*

(I know the picture is wrong. I couldn't find the right one. Just imagine it says Rachmaninov 10 times instead of Bruckner.)

Alexander Anissimov with the National Symphony of Ireland.

Here's another one of my neglected CD boxed sets that I've resurrected from the quarantine. And I don't know why I've ignored it. It sounds great. I'm going to have to explore this box further.

And for all you bargain hunters out there, it's available on Amazon for only $907! Hey, I'll sell you mine for half that.


----------



## Itullian

Shubert piano trio number 2, pure heaven.

There's something about these Stern, Rose, Istomen recordings I really love.


----------



## Helgi

eljr said:


> I have and I have tickets to see her next season.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and listen to the new John Adams release, Why Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? Yuja stars on the recording.


Yes I've been eyeing that one! The cover is very good. I'll put it on my list.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Tearing Through Top Tchaikovsky Tuesday™


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Richard Barrett* - Vanity (1990-94)
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Arturo Tamayo. Label: NMC


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Stabat Mater
Wolfgang Sawallisch & Czech Philharmonic


----------



## Itullian

Checking out Alsop's Brahms.
The Naxos sound is very good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Symphonies 7, 8, and 9, and Carnival Overture









Dvorak Piano Trios 4 'Dumky' and 3









Dvorak Violin Concerto, Romance for Violin and Orchestra, Mazurek for violin and orchstra, Humoresque









Dvorak The Water Goblin, The Noon Witch, The Golden Spinning Wheel, The Wild Dove. A wonderful disk, fabulous music.









Dvorak String Quartets 13 and 12 'American' From Spotify, I'd like to own this CD.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> I can't think of a better one and I have heard many. I _love_ his playing. He doesn't play so much these days but he hasn't lost his playing mojo. His recordings of the Strauss concerto (especially the first one he made with Edo de Waart that was coupled with an excellent Mozart concerto) and his Bach recordings with Grumiaux and his Schumann chamber music are as good as they get for those works. Much more recently he made another Bach concerto recording (picture below) and he plays superbly (as he does in the record I featured above) But, tell me, who do you have in mind for the crown?
> 
> View attachment 135707


I'm scarcely familiar with the oboists of the world, but I would be very surprised if his supremacy as a soloist is as clear cut as you've suggested. I don't know, it's a bit like saying "Sviatoslav Richter is surely the greatest pianist since recordings became possible".


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> Checking out Alsop's Brahms.
> The Naxos sound is very good.


I just got this. Think I'm going to listen to it later. I really like her 2nd.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gabriel Fauré*: Piano Quartet No.1 in C minor, op.15. Domus Ensemble

Happy 175th to Fauré. 175 years is a pretty big deal! Why aren't we hearing about any Fauré tributes going on, beyond the obvious corona-related reasons etc.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

senza sordino said:


> Dvorak Symphonies 7, 8, and 9, and Carnival Overture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvorak Piano Trios 4 'Dumky' and 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvorak Violin Concerto, Romance for Violin and Orchestra, Mazurek for violin and orchstra, Humoresque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvorak The Water Goblin, The Noon Witch, The Golden Spinning Wheel, The Wild Dove. A wonderful disk, fabulous music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvorak String Quartets 13 and 12 'American' From Spotify, I'd like to own this CD.


I've listened to the last three and enjoyed them all. The first two I have not. What do you think of them? I've come to discover that Dvorak is amazing and his Czech flavored melodies are some of the most beautiful things I've heard.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday & today; loading the CD player with choral music:

1. *Haydn*: _The Creation_, sung in English 
2. Haydn: _The Creation_, sung in English, continued (Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chamber Chorus/Dawn Upshaw, John Humphrey, John Cheek, Heidi Grant Murphy, James Michael McGuire, soloists)
3. *Barber*: _Prayers of Kierkegaard_; *Bartok*: _Cantata Profana "The Nine Enchanted Stags"_; *Vaughan Williams*: _Dona Nobis Pacem_ (Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus; Carmen Pelton, Richard Clement, Nathan Gunn, soloists)
4. *Brahms*: _German Requiem_, sung in English (Craig Jessup/Utah Symphony Orchestra/Mormon Tabernacle Choir/Janice Chandler, Nathan Gunn, soloists)
5. *Randall Thompson*: _The Last Words of David_; _Frostiana_, four songs from _The Peaceable Kingdom_, _Alleluia, Amen_ from _The Place of the Blest_, _Alleluia_ (Craig Jessup/Orchestra at Temple Square/Mormon Tabernacle Choir)

Do not be swayed by the Mormon Tabernacle Choir's penchant for pristine but overly-sterile coverage of pop music and Christmas fare; the Brahms and especially the music of Randall Thompson are very good. Thompson (not to be confused with his contemporary and almost synonym, Virgil Thomson) creates a beautiful tribute to the poetry of Robert Frost in _Frostiania_.

Shaw's rendition of Haydn's _Creation_ is probably my favorite.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Prompted me to put this on now. A fabulous performance and recording. Don't miss the piano quintets - same artists & label.



flamencosketches said:


> *Gabriel Fauré*: Piano Quartet No.1 in C minor, op.15. Domus Ensemble
> 
> Happy 175th to Fauré. 175 years is a pretty big deal! Why aren't we hearing about any Fauré tributes going on, beyond the obvious corona-related reasons etc.


----------



## flamencosketches

HenryPenfold said:


> Prompted me to put this on now. A fabulous performance and recording. Don't miss the piano quintets - same artists & label.


I just ordered it. Excited to spend time with the music.


----------



## The3Bs

Itullian said:


> Shubert piano trio number 2, pure heaven.
> 
> There's something about these Stern, Rose, Istomen recordings I really love.


Yes, Yes, Yes... 
That is why not only their chamber recordings but also their orchestral output is so nice!!!!


----------



## eljr

nor earth, nor boundless sea

moth-like stars


----------



## The3Bs

Late night try to get into..

Prokofiev ‎- Piano Concerto No 3









Denis Matsuev
Valery Gergiev
Mariinsky Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Helgi said:


> Yes I've been eyeing that one! The cover is very good. I'll put it on my list.


:tiphat:

.................


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Chopin: Nocturnes
Ivan Moravec


----------



## senza sordino

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I've listened to the last three and enjoyed them all. The first two I have not. What do you think of them? I've come to discover that Dvorak is amazing and his Czech flavored melodies are some of the most beautiful things I've heard.


The piano trios of Dvorak are fantastic, as good as it gets. Do check them out. I am a big fan of Dvorak's last four symphonies only, the first five don't do much for me. I can't speak about the performances I listened to, as I haven't listened to many different interpretations.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

senza sordino said:


> The piano trios of Dvorak are fantastic, as good as it gets. Do check them out. I am a big fan of Dvorak's last four symphonies only, the first five don't do much for me. I can't speak about the performances I listened to, as I haven't listened to many different interpretations.


Thanks. I listened to them with Tetzlaff and also the Busch Trio but hadn't tried Smetana. I added them to my playlist. Yeah, I quarrantine binged all of his symphonies (in numerical order) and they started appealing to me at like 4-5. So far 9 is the only one I love, but I plan to revisit soon. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Dimace

I don't know many collectors, listeners or experts who are suggesting this Mahler's 2nd as the definitive recording or one of the best in history, but for me personally, is the one I love at most. The reason is the climax Mariss giving to the work, concretively at the beginning, super drastically to the last to movements. I like to hear this big dynamic difference, which, requires talent and musical braveness, because with this approach it is very easy to have out of control situations. The participation of Felicity makes the project even more interesting. Mahler's fans, must give this one a try.


----------



## Knorf

Krzysztof Penderecki: Symphony No. 8, _Dies irae_, _Aus den Psalmen Davids_
Kaine, Rehlis, Drabowicz, Lubánska, Minkiewicz, Bręk
Warsaw National Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra, Antoni Wit


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Temporarily Terminating Top Tchaikovsky Tuesday™ after These Two:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I have to say, the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 is fantastic. I love Argerich / Abbado but I heard Cliburn as well today and it totally blew my mind. I'm going to have to get that recording as well!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arthur Honegger*: Symphony No.3, the "Liturgique". Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

Wow, what a work. Something like Nielsen meets Mahler meets Messiaen, but darker. I am pumped to hear more from this composer now. That slow movement! Karajan just nails it, but I am curious to hear another performance now.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135737


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Arie e cantate per contralto

Delphine Galou, contralto
Accademia Bizantina
Ottavio Dantone, director

2019


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw with David Zinman leading The Orchestra of St. Luke's:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135739


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Così Fan Tutte

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

2013


----------



## WVdave

Jean Sibelius; The Lemminkäinen Suite Op. 22 
Gothenburg S.O., Neeme Järvi
BIS ‎- BIS-CD-294, CD, Album, Repress, Sweden, Jan. 1985.


----------



## Joe B

Kaaren Reickson (soprano) and Armen Guzelimian (piano) performing Gordon Getty's song cycle of Emily Dickinson's poetry:


----------



## Rogerx

Crusell: The Three Clarinet Concertos

Michael Collins (clarinet/conductor)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: 'Ivre d'amour' - 28 songs for soprano and piano

Sally Silver (soprano), Richard Bonynge (piano)

A lovely overview of Massenet's extensive song output, with Richard Bonynge accompanying the South African coloratura soprano Sally Silver - a young singer who shares many of the vocal qualities... - Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, April 2014 More…

Release Date: 19th Nov 2012
Catalogue No: GMCD7393
Label: Guild
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - The Cornett Cantatas

Mona Spägele (soprano), Henning Voss (alto), Wilfried Jochens (tenor), Klaus Mertens (bass)

Telemann-Kammerorchester Michaelstein, Bläserkollegium Leipzig, Ludger Rémy


----------



## jim prideaux

Early start, 'working from home' and a very gloomy day...…

Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O-Sibelius 3rd and 5th Symphonies.

Seemed like an appropriate time to bring out my own personal 'big boys'...….two of my favourite works and as I have mentioned before two of the best performances and recordings in my opinion.

Segerstam really does make something significant of the slow movement of the 3rd......wonderful!

Last night.....USSR State S.O. conducted by Svetlanov performing Myaskovsky's 25th and 27th Symphonies.


----------



## jim prideaux

Osmo Vanska and the Lahti S.O.

Sibelius-Karelia Suite and 7th Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Paër: Leonora

Ursula Koszut (Leonora), Siegfried Jerusalem (Florestano), Edita Gruberová (Marcellina), Norbert Orth (Pizzarro), John van Kesteren (Fernando), Giorgio Tadeo (Rocco), Wolfgang Brendel (Giacchino)

Bayerisches Symphonieorchester, Peter Maag


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Nicolas Bacri (*1961)
Suite no. 4 (1994/96)
Emmanuelle Bertrand, cello (harmonia mundi)










now:
Jean Barrière (1707 - 1747)
- Sonata no. 1, Book I (1733)
- Sonata no. 2, Book III (1739)
- Sonata no. 4, Book IV (1740)
- Sonata no. 6, Book II (1735)
- Sonata no. 3, Book II (1735)
- Sonata no. 4, Book III (1739)
Les Basses réunies: Bruno Cocset, violoncelle, basse de violon, ténor de violoncelle; Blandine Rannou, clavecin, orgue; Emmanuel Balssa, violoncelle, basse de viole; Pascal Monteilhet, théorbe, guitare; Richard Myron, contrebasse, violone (alpha)


----------



## The3Bs

Early check..

Sibelius - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D Minor, Op.47

From:









David Oistrakh
Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra

The more I hear Ormandy and the Philadelphia as accompanists to soloists in the concerto form the more I like them. They have such an approach that creates the perfect avenue for the Soloist to shine!!! Of course with Oistrakh that should not be necessary!!!


----------



## The nose

After the complete works of Boulez a drastic change:


----------



## jim prideaux

Madetoja-Symphony no.3

Sakari and the Iceland S.O.

Marvellous!


----------



## Guest002

Malcom Williamson, Piano Concerto No. 1, Howard Shelley, Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra, Piers Lane (piano).

Not sure that Williamson gets the hearing he deserves. This is an uncompromisingly 'modern' work, but in a language I can relate to (i.e., it's not twelve-tone!)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: The Spectre's Bride
Cornelius Meister & ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> I'm scarcely familiar with the oboists of the world, but I would be very surprised if his supremacy as a soloist is as clear cut as you've suggested. I don't know, it's a bit like saying "Sviatoslav Richter is surely the greatest pianist since recordings became possible".


Well, I am not saying that about a single pianist or any other instrument. I am generally unable to find a "single best" (composer, account of a noted work, conductor, singer, whatever ...) but for the oboe I do. He makes minor works a joy to listen to and in most of the (few) major oboe works he seems to be always my choice. Try him out.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - various orchestral, chamber and piano works part two of two for this morning and early afternoon.

_Mládí_ [_Youth_] - sextet for flute, oboe, clarinet, bass clarinet, horn and bassoon (1924):
_(6) Lašské tance_ [_(6) Lachian Dances_] for orchestra (orig. by c.1891 - rev. 1925):
_Concertino_ for piano, two violins, viola, clarinet, horn and bassoon (1925):
_Capriccio_ for piano left-hand, flute, two trumpets, three trombones and tenor tuba (1926): 
_Sinfonietta_ for orchestra (1926):



_Moravské lidové písně_ [_Moravian Folk Songs_] (1922):
_Six Miniatures_ (1911-27):
_Vzpomínka_ [_A Recollection_] (1928):
_(4) Intimate Sketches_ (1927-28 inc.):



String Quartet no.1 [_Kreutzer Sonata_] (1923):
String Quartet no.2 [_Listy důvěrné (Intimate Letters)_] (1928):



Two pieces for orchestra from the play _Schluck und Jau_ by Gerhart Hauptmann (1928):
_Dunaj_ _The Danube_ - symphonic fragment for orchestra (1923-28):


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Well, I am not saying that about a single pianist or any other instrument. I am generally unable to find a "single best" (composer, account of a noted work, conductor, singer, whatever ...) but for the oboe I do. He makes minor works a joy to listen to and in most of the (few) major oboe works he seems to be always my choice. Try him out.


I've got a few recordings of his and enjoy them. The Lutoslawski oboe & harp concerto, I have the recording with the composer and the one with Gielen/Cincinnati, both with his wife on the harp. Really good.


----------



## annaw

And my Liszt journey continues!


----------



## Shosty

Alexander von Zemlinsky - Lyric Symphony Op. 18

Riccardo Chailly, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> I've got a few recordings of his and enjoy them. The Lutoslawski oboe & harp concerto, I have the recording with the composer and the one with Gielen/Cincinnati, both with his wife on the harp. Really good.


Maybe you would also like this one (I'm listening to it now):


----------



## The3Bs

annaw said:


> And my Liszt journey continues!


Another great recording!!! Hold on for the ride!!!! 
I am curious... after Berman, Cziffra.. who's going to be next?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 16

*Ravel: Shéhérazade*
New Philharmonia Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli
recorded 1967

*Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
Duparc: Phidylé
La vie antérieure
Le manoir de Rosemonde
Au pays où se fait la guerre
L'invitation au voyage*
London Symphony Orchestra - André Previn
recorded 1977

*Berlioz: La damnation de Faust - D'amour l'ardente flamme*
Orchestre de Paris - Georges Prêtre
recorded 1969

The Ravel was recorded at the same time as Baker's superb _Les nuits d'été_ and is wonderfully sung, though I'd say she misses that hint of inuendo in the last song that you get from Crespin. Nonetheless this is a beautiful performance of the cycle.

The Chausson and Duparc were recorded ten years later, and there is a slight detioration in the quality of the voice, the vibrations have loosened a bit and there is a slight feeling of strain. She sings the Chausson with a greater sense of freedom in a live performance under Svetlanov only a few years earlier, but this is still a great performance with Previn and the LSO offering superb support as they do in the Duparc.

The aria from _La Damnation de Faust_ is one of the greatest ever recorded and it's too bad that is taken from a not very recommendable performance of the work under Georges Prêtre. If only Baker had been the Marguerite on Davis's Philips recording of 1973, in which Gedda got to reprise his Faust under much happier circumstances. Baker joins Callas and Verrett as my favourites for this piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 0, 2 & 6

Sophie Mayuko Vetter (piano/fortepiano)

Hamburg Symphony Orchestra, Peter Ruzicka


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Symphony no 1, Op 26, in E minor*
The State Academic Symphony Orchestra - Yevgeni Svetlanov
Larissa Avdeeva (mezzo), Anton Grigoriev (tenor)
The Republican Choir

I felt like some gorgeously lush orchestration, and this certainly fits the bill.


----------



## The3Bs

Forgotten Pianist?

Magda Tagliaferro -- Revival









contents:









What a nice CD... found it in a bin sale sometime ago. Sound quality varies due to the date origin of the pieces. Wonderfully charming play throughout... with a somewhat muscular approach here an there that just adds to the overall effect. Need to search for more on her...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Good morning! I just listened to the weekly quartet: Korngold String Quartet No. 2 - Doric Quartet. Now it's time to kick off the Wonderful World of Walter Wednesday™.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Maybe you would also like this one (I'm listening to it now):
> 
> View attachment 135769


I have that one sitting in front of me. I just ordered it and it came in the mail yesterday. What a coincidence.


----------



## Malx

Wagner, Gotterdammerung Act I (conclusion) - Soloists, Berlin PO, Karajan.
CD 12


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonín Dvořák*: Othello Overture, op.93; My Home Overture, op.62. Stephen Gunzenhauser, BBC Philharmonic

Pretty good. Overall not super impressed. Dvořák's music has yet to really click with me but I keep trying every once in a while.


----------



## Rogerx

Mompou: Musica callada, Vol. 1/2/3

Federico Mompou (piano)
Recorded: 1974
Recording Venue: Casino l'Alianca del Poblenou, Barcelona, Spain


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony and Seattle Symphony Chorale in Howard Hanson's "Lament for Beowulf":


----------



## Shosty

Einojuhani Rautavaara - A Requiem in Our Time, Playgrounds for Angels, A Soldier's Mass

Hannu Lintu, Finnish Brass Symphony, Pasi Pirinen (Trumpet)

Before this, I listened to Crumb's Black Angels. Never ceases to stun me.


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in works for string orchestra by Ralph Vaughn Williams:









*Fantasia On A Theme By Thomas Tallis
Oboe Concerto
Concerto Grosso
Fantasia On Greensleeves
Five Variants On Dives And Lazarus*


----------



## eljr




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Complete Works for Fortepiano & Violoncello
Nicolas Altstaedt & Alexander Lonquich


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 0, 2 & 6
> 
> Sophie Mayuko Vetter (piano/fortepiano)
> 
> Hamburg Symphony Orchestra, Peter Ruzicka


i will need to listen to this simply because the women, Sophie Mayuko Vetter is so elegant in this picture


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5 and variations

Pieter Wispelwey (cello) & Dejan Lazic (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> i will need to listen to this simply because the women is so elegant in this picture


And she's playing well, also no 0 and 6 are rarely recorded


----------



## sonance

Hector Berlioz (1803 - 1869)
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem; 1837)
Robert Murray, tenor; Gabrieli Players; Wrocław Philharmonic Ochestra; Chetham's School of Music Symphonic Brass Ensemble; Gabrieli Consort; Wrocław Philharmonic Choir/Agnieszka Franków-Želazny; Ensemble Wrocław/Paul McCreesh (2 Cds; national forum of music wrocław/signum)


----------



## Jacck

*Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Egyptien"*
Alexandre Kantorow
Orchestre de Chambre Nouvelle Europe, Nicolas Krauze


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Barcarolles

Jean Philippe Collard.


----------



## Shosty

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi - Stabat Mater
Alessandro Scarlatti - Stabat Mater

Gemma Bertagnolli (Soprano), Sara Mingardo (Contralto)
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini

The performance of the Pergolesi was so good I decided to listen to the Scarlatti as well.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


>


You are so predictable .


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 0, 2 & 6
> 
> Sophie Mayuko Vetter (piano/fortepiano)
> 
> Hamburg Symphony Orchestra, Peter Ruzicka


Oh! Being here in TC makes my daily CD listening plans totally chaotic...
Another one to plan to listen...

What is your take on this Rogerx?


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Oh! Being here in TC makes my daily CD listening plans totally chaotic...
> Another one to plan to listen...
> 
> What is your take on this Rogerx?


I like it, specially the 0 on the forte piano feels like perfect, must have for all Beethoven lovers, mind you very different then Lars Vogt playing which you like as I recall.


----------



## Vasks

_All Alan ..... on vinyl_

*Hovhaness - Prelude and Quadruple Fugue (Hanson/Mercury)
Hovhaness - Harp Sonata (McDonald/Klavier)
Hovhaness - Allegro on a Pakistan Lute Tune (Helps/CRI)
Hovhaness - Khaldis (Masselos/Heliodor)
Hovhaness - And God Created Great Whales (Kostelanetz/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies 96, 97 & 88

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## The3Bs

Another Forgotten Pianist?

Franz Liszt:
Apparitions (3), for piano, S. 155 (LW A19)
Consolations (6), for piano, S. 172 (LW A111a/2)
Csárdás macabre, for piano, S. 224 (LW A313) 
Csárdás (2), for piano, S. 225 (LW A333) 
Hungarian Historical Portraits (7), for piano (second version), S. 205a (LW A335)
Hungarian Rhapsody, for piano No. 5 in E minor ("Héroïde-élégiaque"), S. 244/5 (LW A132/5)
Hungarian Rhapsody, for piano No. 12 in C sharp minor (aka "No. 2"), S. 244/12 (LW A132/12)









Jeffrey Swann

What happened to Jeffrey Swann? From what I hear in this CD he was a wonderful pianist. Tone, rubato, articulation building an overall musically convincing result.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> I like it, specially the 0 on the forte piano feels like perfect, must have for all Beethoven lovers, mind you very different then Lars Vogt playing which you like as I recall.


Ah! Ah! You do "record" what other did state!!! 
Thanks for commenting.

I think it is all a question of context and expectation... and time. What worked at one point might no longer...
Of course I will give it a listen at some point... and will report back ....


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> You are so predictable .


LOL :tiphat:

.........


----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> What is your take on this Rogerx?


RogerX is a most optimistic and appreciative soul. He, like me, likes most everything, enthusiastically. :angel:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

Outstanding!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135795


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Sonatas, Vol. I
Nos. 23, 24, 32, 37, 40, 41, 43, 46, 50, 52

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2005


----------



## Guest

First time listening in at least 2 months.

Schumann, Papillons, Egorov










Splendid


----------



## Malx

Baron Scarpia said:


> First time listening in at least 2 months.
> 
> Schumann, Papillons, Egorov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid


A very fine pianist.


----------



## Malx

The rest of the afternoon was taken up listening to Acts II & III of Gotterdammerung - at times Wagner is like a good book you just can't put it down/stop listening.


----------



## Coach G

Vasks said:


> _All Alan ..... on vinyl_
> 
> *Hovhaness - Prelude and Quadruple Fugue (Hanson/Mercury)
> Hovhaness - Harp Sonata (McDonald/Klavier)
> Hovhaness - Allegro on a Pakistan Lute Tune (Helps/CRI)
> Hovhaness - Khaldis (Masselos/Heliodor)
> Hovhaness - And God Created Great Whales (Kostelanetz/Columbia)*


I've always been a big fan of Alan Hovhaness. I first heard excerpts of his meditative _Prayer of St. Gregory _and _Symphony #19 "Vishnu"_ on the old _Cosmos with Carl Sagan_ PBS series. I had the _Music of Cosmos_ LP and from there I was able to reference the information I needed to purchase the LPs containing the pieces of music in their completion (yeah, it was a while ago).

As far as I know _Vishnu_ has only been recorded once in a really low-budget recording that was conducted by Hovhaness himself, but it is still a wonderful, noisy, mystical journey.

The music of Vivaldi, Bach, Beethoven, Rimsky-Korsakov and Shostakovich were also part of the _Cosmos_ soundtrack.

Sometimes I feel as though Hovhaness is plagiarizing himself, as one work often sounds a lot like another to the point where I can lose track of which of his 60+ symphonies I'm hearing. But, hey, sometimes I could say the same for Bach, Vivaldi, Handel, Haydn, Rossini, Berlioz and Ives, so...


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000j2bq
Hannah French offers listeners a chance to hear at greater length the recordings reviewed and discussed in yesterday's Record Review, including the recommended version of the Building a Library work, Tchaikovsky's ballet The Nutcracker in full.


----------



## The3Bs

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 135795
> 
> 
> *Joseph Haydn*
> 
> Piano Sonatas, Vol. I
> Nos. 23, 24, 32, 37, 40, 41, 43, 46, 50, 52
> 
> Marc-André Hamelin, piano
> 
> 2005


This is VERY Good!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> A very fine pianist.


and a very fine recording ...


----------



## Flamme

Music by both well-known and lesser known Russian composers reunites the Swedish Radio Choir with their former chief conductor, Peter Dijkstra. They are also joined by cellist superstar Truls Mork. Presented by Jonathan Swain.

12:31 AM
Sergey Rachmaninov (1873-1943)
Vespers (All-Night Vigil), op. 37 (excerpts)
Swedish Radio Choir, Peter Dijkstra (conductor)

12:38 AM
Anton Arensky (1861-1906)
Three Quartets, Op 57 (excerpts)
Swedish Radio Choir, Truls Mork (cello), Peter Dijkstra (conductor)

12:44 AM
Arvo Part (1935-)
...which was the son of...
Swedish Radio Choir, Peter Dijkstra (conductor)

12:50 AM
Alfred Schnittke (1934-1998)
Three Sacred Songs
Swedish Radio Choir, Peter Dijkstra (conductor)

12:58 AM
Sergey Rachmaninov (1873-1943)
Vocalise, Op 34 No 14
Truls Mork (cello), Swedish Radio Choir, Peter Dijkstra (conductor)

01:05 AM
Igor Stravinsky (1882 - 1971), Dmitry Shostakovich (arranger)
Symphony of Psalms
Swedish Radio Choir, Johan Ullen (piano), Magnus Skold (piano), Peter Dijkstra (conductor)

01:25 AM
Sergey Rachmaninov (1873-1943), Konstantin Balmont (author)
The Bells (Kolokola) for soloists, chorus and orchestra (Op.35)
Pavel Kourchoumov (tenor), Roumiana Bareva (soprano), Stoyan Popov (baritone), Sons de la mer Mixed Choir, Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Vassil Stefanov (conductor)

02:03 AM
George Enescu (1881-1955)
Violin Sonata no.3 in A minor, Op.25 (dans le caractere populaire roumain)
Gabriel Croitoru (violin), Valentin Gheorgiu (piano)

02:31 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Symphony No. 3 in E flat "Eroica" (Op.55)
Venezuela Symphony Orchestra, Eduardo Chibas (conductor)

03:23 AM
Arvo Part (1935-)
Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten
Baltic Sea Youth Philharmonic, Kristjan Järvi (conductor)

03:31 AM
Benjamin Britten (1913-1976)
5 Flower Songs for chorus (Op.47)
Michael Bojesen (conductor)

03:41 AM
Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
Six Epigraphes Antiques
Wyneke Jordans (piano), Leo van Doeselaar (piano)

03:57 AM
Carl Nielsen (1865-1931)
An Imaginary journey to the Faroes, FS 123
Baltic Sea Youth Philharmonic, Kristjan Järvi (conductor)

04:03 AM
Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer (c.1670-1746)
Suite No 4 in D minor Op 1 no 4 from 'Le Journal du printemps'
Tasmanian Symphony Chamber Players, Geoffrey Lancaster (conductor)

04:14 AM
Dora Pejacevic (1885-1923)
Liebeslied, Op 39
Katia Markotich (mezzo soprano), HRT Symphony Orchestra, Mladen Tarbuk (conductor)

04:20 AM
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Septet for 3 oboes, 3 violins and continuo (TWV.44:43) in B flat major
Il Gardellino

04:31 AM
Aaron Copland (1900-1990)
Las Agachadas
Swedish Radio Choir, Tõnu Kaljuste (conductor)

04:34 AM
Ludwik Grossman (1835-1915)
Csardas from the comic opera Duch wojewody (The Ghost of Voyvode) (1875)
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Miroslaw Blaszczyk (conductor)

04:44 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Romanze (Andante) from Eine Kleine Nachtmusik - Serenade in G major (K.525)
RTV Slovenia Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Pitamic (conductor)

04:51 AM
Benjamin Britten (1913-1976), W.H.Auden (author)
On this Island, Op 11
Sally Matthews (soprano), Simon Lepper (piano)

05:05 AM
Joaquin Turina (1882-1949)
Fiesta at San Juan de Aznalfarache - from 'Sinfonia Sevilliana' (Op.23)
Sydney Symphony Orchestra, Eugene Goossens (conductor)

05:12 AM
Philip Glass (1937-)
Music in similar motion for ensemble
Ricercata Ensemble, Ivan Siller (director)

05:25 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Contrapunctus 8 and 13 from 'The Art of the Fugue', BWV.1080
Maria Wloszczowska (violin), Sally Beamish (viola), Alice Gott (cello)

05:37 AM
Louis-Nicolas Clerambault (1676-1749)
L'Isle de Delos (cantate profane)
Isabelle Poulenard (soprano), Ensemble Amalia

05:58 AM
Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer (c.1670-1746)
Euterpe (Suite in F major) from Musikalischer Parnassus (1738)
Leen de Broekert (organ)

06:09 AM
Leos Janacek (1854-1928)
String Quartet No 1 'The Kreutzer Sonata'
Danish String Quartet, Frederik Oland (violin), Rune Tonsgaard Sørensen (violin), Asbjørn Nørgaard (viola), Fredrik Sjolin (cello)
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000j2r3


----------



## Guest

The3Bs said:


> and a very fine recording ...


Alas, he left too few...


----------



## Knorf

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klauss Tennstedt

A very fine account of this symphony, and still a favorite of mine. It's a lucid interpretation: always moving forward, luxuriating in grandeur without narcissism; it is dramatic without exaggeration, and maintains a keen eye for the large-scale emotional trajectory at all times. Those might sound like code words for boring, but for me moments of frisson abound, and it is _very_ far from boring.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony in F minor, Overture in G minor*

Finally, I have this set, a new computer, an external CD player, and a free afternoon. It's going to be a nice day.


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project- Amadeus Quartet CD 31*

*Johannes Brahms
Piano Quartet no.1 in G minor op.25
Clarinet Quintet in B minor op.115









Emil Gilels(op.25)
Karl Leister(op.115)

Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## The3Bs

... and a break from my norm...

Ravel - Trio In A Minor For Violin, Cello And Piano (1914)
Shostakovitch ‎- Trio (No 2) In E Minor For Violin, Cello And Piano, Opus 67 (1944)









Trio Zingara

Very well recorded and my entry to the world of Ravel and Shostakovich chamber music many years ago.. I was not much into chamber music at the time and found this dead cheap (before the days when we can stream before we buy). I liked it a lot and still do.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concertos No. 2 and 3*

Bernd Glemser with Antoni Wit and the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra. If this were the only recording I'd heard of these pieces, I'd be happy with this one. Of course, it isn't, but I'm still happy with this one.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Wading in the Waters of Walter's World Wednesday™


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135818


*Antonín Dvořák*

String Serenade in E major, Op. 22
Wind Serenade in D minor, Op. 44

Wiener Philharmoniker
Myung-Whun Chung, conductor

2002


----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

I love that so many of us now have the big box o' Stan! The set really represents a superlative achievement in recorded music.


----------



## Itullian

3 & 4


----------



## flamencosketches

The3Bs said:


> Another Forgotten Pianist?
> 
> Franz Liszt:
> Apparitions (3), for piano, S. 155 (LW A19)
> Consolations (6), for piano, S. 172 (LW A111a/2)
> Csárdás macabre, for piano, S. 224 (LW A313)
> Csárdás (2), for piano, S. 225 (LW A333)
> Hungarian Historical Portraits (7), for piano (second version), S. 205a (LW A335)
> Hungarian Rhapsody, for piano No. 5 in E minor ("Héroïde-élégiaque"), S. 244/5 (LW A132/5)
> Hungarian Rhapsody, for piano No. 12 in C sharp minor (aka "No. 2"), S. 244/12 (LW A132/12)
> 
> View attachment 135793
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Swann
> 
> What happened to Jeffrey Swann? From what I hear in this CD he was a wonderful pianist. Tone, rubato, articulation building an overall musically convincing result.


I have a CD with him playing piano sonatas by Boulez & Wuorinen. Really good.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Hägg, J A: Nordic Symphony in E-Flat Major, Op. 2

Gävleborg Symphony Orchestra
Göran W Nilson, Mats Liljefors


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135820


*Pyotr Tchaikovsky*

Les saisons, Op. 37b
Six morceaux, Op. 19

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

2014


----------



## Malx

Respighi, Pini di Roma, Feste romane, Fontane di Roma - Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Divertimento for String Orchestra, Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## Helgi

Brahms piano pieces op. 116-119 with Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> Brahms piano pieces op. 116-119 with Wilhelm Kempff


That's one of my favorite Brahms CDs. So good.


----------



## Knorf

Edward Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma," Op. 36
London Symphony Orchestra, Colin Davis


----------



## eljr




----------



## The3Bs

What I heard played from Jeffrey Swann has always impressed. I am just surprised there are so few recordings...


----------



## Joe B

Georg Grun leading KammerChor Saarbrucken:


----------



## The3Bs

re-energize after a long day's work...

Franz Schubert -- Symphony No. 9 ("The Great" • "Die Grosse" • "La Grande") (C Major/D-Dur/Ut Majeur)









George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra

Never get tired of listening to this... specially once he gets into the Allegros... they project so much musical joy.....


----------



## Blancrocher

Brahms: Sextets (Raphael Ensemble), Symphonies (Solti); Bartok: String Quartets (Emerson)


----------



## Guest

It's not Christmas, we're in the middle (if that) of a pandemic and this is what I find absolutely ravishing at the moment: the bass aria from Bach's Cantata BWV 132 _Bereitet die Wege, bereitet die Bahn_. What superb continuo playing!!
*



**



*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Piano Sonata No.21 in B-flat major, D960; 4 Impromptus, D899. Artur Schnabel

Phenomenal performances. The impromptus are a more recent recording, 1951, and sound much better, still mono, but very good mono. Schnabel is peerless in Schubert & Beethoven, in my book.


----------



## Alfacharger

Just finished listening to the two early symphonies by Richard Strauss. Liner notes say they are very Brahmsian. I find the composers model for these two works to be Raff. The second symphony also looks forward to "Aus Italein".


----------



## Gray Bean

Elgar: Enigma Variations and Falstaff
Barbiirolli/Halle & Philharmonia


----------



## Manxfeeder

Blancrocher said:


> Brahms: Sextets (Raphael Ensemble), Symphonies (Solti); Bartok: String Quartets (Emerson)


I like all three. I raise a glass of herb tea in your honor!


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Phenomenal performances. The impromptus are a more recent recording, 1951, and sound much better, still mono, but very good mono. Schnabel is peerless in Schubert & Beethoven, in my book.


I don't want to hear about this. My CD stack is big enough as it is.


----------



## The3Bs

To finish the day:

Ludwig van Beethoven - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D Major, Op.61

from:









Zino Francescatti
Bruno Walter
Columbia Symphony Orchestra

An old style interpretation but one is still truly interesting today. What always gets me is how potentially opposing styles from conductor and soloist come together to produce a result that is on one side powerful (orchestral lines) and delicate/pure (violin lines).


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bowen: Violin Concerto in E minor Op. 33 (1913)

Michael Dussek (piano) & Lorraine McAslan (violin)
BBC Concert Orchestra
Vernon Handley CBE

_Lorraine McAslan plays with the kind of dashing swagger, vibrato intensity and quicksilver portamento that distinguished Heifetz's concerto recordings of the 1950s_


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> I don't want to hear about this. My CD stack is big enough as it is.


Not sorry to be the one to break the news to you, but yes, this set is well worth getting. And cheap too!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 - 3
Richard Goode, Iván Fischer & Budapest Festival Orchestra


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Walter's World Wednesday™ Was Well Worth the time. I don't imagine I'll be returning to his Mozart anytime soon, it was good but I have noticed that I'm liking other composers more lately, and Bruno's readings felt a little slow to me. That said, I love a good portion of his Beethoven cycle and I can see why his Brahms is so highly rated. I got a chance to listen to Brahms 4th symphony and Double Concerto for the first time today and liked them both. Up until now, I haven't really gotten a chance to hear Brahms other than the Violin Concerto. I definitely need to give his works more time and attention. Another interesting recording was the Mahler 1st and 4th Symphonies, which give me hope that I may actually like Mahler. Anyway, of all the dead dude conductors, I think I like Bruno the most.


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> *Franz Schubert*: Piano Sonata No.21 in B-flat major, D960; 4 Impromptus, D899. Artur Schnabel
> 
> Phenomenal performances. The impromptus are a more recent recording, 1951, and sound much better, still mono, but very good mono. Schnabel is peerless in Schubert & Beethoven, in my book.


Oh! This is Goood!!!

I have the Schubert last piano sonatas and Impromptus on an old Pearl transfer if I am not mistaken. Still very good and easy to hear through the somewhat poorish dry sound...


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bowen: Viola Concerto in C minor Op. 25

Doris Lederer (viola)
Czech Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra
Paul Polivnick

_The ferocity of Lederer's playing makes this a special recording_


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> nor earth, nor boundless sea
> 
> moth-like stars


I am on CD1:
Dream 1 (before the wind blows it all away)
Cumulonimbus 
Dream 2 (entropy)
Path 3 (7676) 
whose name is written on water


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135836


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
Sérénade mélancolique, op. 26 for violin and orchestra
Valse - Scherzo, op. 34 for violin and orchestra
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, op. 42 for violin and orchestra

Julia Fischer, violin
Russian National Orchestra
Yakov Kreizberg, conductor

2006, reissued 2016


----------



## Knorf

Béla Bartók: _Dance Suite_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, George Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60/ Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70

Staatskapelle Berlin, Otmar Suitner


----------



## Rogerx

Baron Scarpia said:


> First time listening in at least 2 months.
> 
> Schumann, Papillons, Egorov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid


I am reading his semi biography, poor sole.


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 135820
> 
> 
> *Pyotr Tchaikovsky*
> 
> Les saisons, Op. 37b
> Six morceaux, Op. 19
> 
> Pavel Kolesnikov, piano
> 
> 2014




Please do try Mirrors by the same piano player:angel:....


----------



## Rogerx

Immortal Beloved: Beethoven Arias

Chen Reiss (soprano), Oliver Wass (harp)

Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor

Federico Colli (piano)

Colli's Bach playing is from an expressive standpoint in the Romantic tradition, especially where dynamics are concerned…He gives a dazzling but never flashy account of [the Italian Concerto's]... - BBC Music Magazine, February 2019,


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 8

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Adagio in G major (Original Version of Hob.XV/22II)
Piano Sonata No. 5 in G major, Hob.XVI:11
Piano Sonata No. 6 in C major, Hob.XVI:10
Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major- Hob.XVII-D1
Piano Sonata No. 51 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:38
Piano Sonata No. 59 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:49
Variations on 'Gott erhalte Franz, den Kaiser' in G major (after Hob.III/77ii)


----------



## Rogerx

Delibes: Lakmé

Dame Joan Sutherland (Lakmé), Alain Vanzo (Gerald), Gabriel Bacquier (Nilakantha), Emile Belcourt (Hadji), Jane Berbié (Mallika)

Monte Carlo Opera, Richard Bonynge

Gramophone Magazine May 1969

Bonynge has the right idiom at his finger tips, the recording is beautiful ...and the subsidiary casting is unusually strong...Miss Sutherland lifts her voice into the upper reaches without the faintest deterioration in quality so that she is singing limpid, round, unforced and poised notes full of charm and colour


----------



## Malx

Elgar & Carter Cello Concertos - Weilerstein, Staatskapelle Berlin, Barenboim.

Strauss, Four Last Songs - Damrau, Bavarian RSO, Jansons.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Not very consistent with my own rules, but I couldn't leave Berlioz without listening to "Harold en Italie", which had been my introduction to Berlioz. Amazon reviewers criticize the sound of Colin Davis' performance, but it got glowing reviews by Gramophone and ClassicsToday. I myself am very happy with this work/this performance.

Hector Berlioz (1803 - 1869)
Harold en Italie (1834)
Tabea Zimmermann, viola; London Symphony Orchestra/Colin Davis (LSO live)










now:
Nicolas Bernier (1664 [Wiki] or 1665 [booklet] - 1734)
Les Nuits de Sceaux
- Apollon ou le Dieu du jour - Première Cantate ou Divertissement (1715)
- L'Aurore - Seconde Cantate ou Divertissement, avec symphonie
Les Folies Françoises/Patrick Cohën-Akenine: Robert Getchell, haute-contre; Gaëlle Mechaly, dessus; Alain Buet, basse; Hanna Bayodi, dessus; Anne-Marie Jacquin, bas-dessus; Hélène Houzel, violon; Jocelyn Daubigney, flûte traversière; Stefanie Troffaes, flûte traversière, piccolo; Francois Poly, violoncelle; Anne-Marie Lasla, viole; Béatrice Martin, clavecin; Patrick Cohën-Akenine, violon. Avec des Chantres du Centre de Musique Baroque de Versailles/Olivier Schneebeli (alpha)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The front runners for this opera are probably Maag with Caballé and Pavarotti and Cleva with Moffo and Bergonzi, but this one has its attractions too, not least the affecting Luisa of Katia Ricciarelli. Vocally she is a little more fallible than either Caballé or Moffo, but she is very much inside the character and makes a vulneraby moving Luisa, no doubt helped by the fact that this recording was made during a highly successful run of performances at Covent Garden (actually a revival of a production that had been new the previous year). Much as I admire the two aforementioned ladies, I think ultimately I'd prefer Ricciarelli.

For the rest, honours are about even. Of the conductors, Maag is often revelatory and Cleva, whilst less imaginative, in the best Italian lyric tradition, but Maazel can be somehwat brash and vulgar. All three tenors are excellent and in their best form, as are the three baritones, Milnes, MacNeil and Bruson, so choice will depend on personal preference.

Federica was sung by Elizabeth Connell in the Covent Garden performances, but for some reason it was deemed necessary to bring in Obraztsova for the recording, who oversings and overpowers the role. The best Federica is Verrett on the Cleva; Reynolds on the Maag is completelyel anonymous. Richard Van Allan was Wurm in the stage performances but he is replaced by Ganzarolli, presumably because he had already recorded the role for Maag.

Still, for the three principals, this is a recommendable version of the opera and I'd be hard pressed to make a choice between it, Maag and Cleva.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor
> 
> Federico Colli (piano)
> 
> Colli's Bach playing is from an expressive standpoint in the Romantic tradition, especially where dynamics are concerned…He gives a dazzling but never flashy account of [the Italian Concerto's]... - BBC Music Magazine, February 2019,


Need to give the Chaconne a try!!! I am also a sucker for that piece....


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part one for this morning and early afternoon.

_Italian Concerto_ in F BWV971 (1735):
_Fantasia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV906 (poss. c. 1704):
_Fantasia_ in G-minor BWV917 (poss. 1710):
_Fantasia_ in C-minor BWV919 (???? ***):
_Fugue_ in A BWV950 (1710):
_Fugue_ [on a theme by Tomaso Albinoni] in B-minor BWV951 (1712):
_Chromatic Fantasia_ in D-minor BWV901a (poss. 1723):
_(6) Kleine Präluden_ BWV933-938 (1717):
Six pieces from _(9) Kleine Präluden_ BWV924-932 (1720):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor BWV895 (1709):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in D-minor BWV899 (poss. c. 1725-26):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in E-minor BWV900 (poss. c. 1725-26):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in G BWV902 (poss. c. 1730):
_Prelude_ in G [alt.] BWV902/1a (poss. c. 1730):
_Fugue_ in C BWV952 (????):
_Fugue_ in C BWV953 (poss. c. 1723):
_Fughetta_ in C-minor BWV961 (poss. c. 1712):
_Prelude and Fugue_ [on the name of B-A-C-H] in B-flat BWV898 (???? ***):

(*** possibly by Johann Bernhard Bach)
(*** possibly by Johann Christian Kittel)



_Leipzig Chorales_ nos.1-8 BWV651-658 (mostly c. 1714-23):


----------



## The3Bs

Starting the day with what I had originally planed for yesterday, i.e a day in S

Sibelius ‎- Symphonies 5 & 7









Sir Colin Davis 
Boston Symphony Orchestra

A sumptuous recording of a still "young" and energetic Colin Davis... he would slow down the interpretations of these later in life...


----------



## The nose

Today for me is Igor Markevitch:


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Double Concerto from this newish disc below.
Whilst I don't know all the available recordings of this work I believe that this is an impressive performance in very good sound, I have added it to my wish list.


----------



## Shosty

Bela Bartok - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Isabelle Faust, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Guest002

It's not St. Cecilia's day for over six months, but I felt like some light listening this morning.
William Boyce, Ode for St. Cecilia's Day, 
Graham Lea-Cox, the Hannover Band and the Choir of New College, Oxford.

I feel his symphonies coming on shortly...


----------



## The3Bs

A detour from the S planned day...

Beethoven - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra in D Major, Op. 61






Patricia Kopatchinskaja
Philippe Herreweghe 
hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra)

Like what I hear so far.... HIP without loosing architectural strength and power from the orchestral lines.. and Mrs Kopatchinskaja only sounds HIP here and there... The first few bars were not what I expected but then it sounds fresh, dynamic. The cadenza will take a bit to get used to as I am more familiar with the Kreisler cadenza.

Thanks to DavidA to point this video out....


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

He's commandeered a Yamaha concert grand and had it regulated in two ways: one nurturing darker and even more rounded sounds to enhance what he perceives to be the music's singing qualities;...


----------



## Enthusiast

Stirring stuff. I think Barenboim recorded this symphony one or two times before this one. I don't know those but this one is astonishingly good.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Stirring stuff. I think Barenboim recorded this symphony one or two times before this one. I don't know those but this one is astonishingly good.
> 
> View attachment 135853


Elgar and Barenboim going well together.This is an LP,I don't know if it is released on CD.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland *

CD 2


----------



## flamencosketches

The3Bs said:


> A detour from the S planned day...
> 
> Beethoven - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra in D Major, Op. 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patricia Kopatchinskaja
> Philippe Herreweghe
> Orchestre des Champs-Elysées
> 
> Like what I hear so far.... HIP without loosing architectural strength and power from the orchestral lines.. and Mrs Kopatchinskaja only sounds HIP here and there... The first few bars were not what I expected but then it sounds fresh, dynamic. The cadenza will take a bit to get used to as I am more familiar with the Kreisler cadenza.
> 
> Thanks to DavidA to point this video out....


Looks like that's the hr-Sinfonieorchester (the Frankfurt RSO) rather than the Orchestre des Champs-Elysées with which Herreweghe & Kopatchinskaja recorded the work.


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> Looks like that's the hr-Sinfonieorchester (the Frankfurt RSO) rather than the Orchestre des Champs-Elysées with which Herreweghe & Kopatchinskaja recorded the work.


Hello flamencosketches,

You are completely right!!! Mea Culpa!!! too quick with the copy/paste.

Thanks for pointing it out. I will correct the original post.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Olli Mustonen (piano and conductor)

Tapiola Sinfonietta


----------



## Bertali

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=una+cosa+rara+savall

*Anastasio Martín Ignacio Vicente Tadeo Francisco Pellegrin Martín y Soler* was a Spanish composer of opera and ballet. Although relatively obscure now, in his own day he was compared favorably with his contemporary, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, as a composer of opera buffa. In his time he was called "Martini lo spagnuolo" ("Martini the Spaniard"); in modern times, he has been called "the Valencian Mozart".


----------



## Joe B

An easy way to start the day:


----------



## sonance

Georges Bizet (1838 - 1875)
- Carmen (prélude, entr'actes; 1873/74)
- L'Arlésienne (orchestral suite no. 1, 1872; incidental music, 1872; orchestral suite no. 2, 1879 [Ernest Giraud])
Les Musiciens du Louvre, Grenoble/Marc Minkowski; Choeur de l'opéra de Lyon/Alan Woodbridge (naïve)


----------



## The3Bs

As the S day plans are now wrecked...

Beethoven ‎- Concerto For Violin And Orchestra in D Major, Op. 61









Thomas Zehetmair
Frans Brüggen
Orchestra Of The 18th Century

Now, this is as HIP as I ever heard... not sure I like it. Nothing wrong with the violin playing nor the tempo. I feel the strings are too thin and that robs that granitic/souverain effect of the concert..


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Martha Argerich (piano)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Bertali said:


> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=una+cosa+rara+savall
> 
> *Anastasio Martín Ignacio Vicente Tadeo Francisco Pellegrin Martín y Soler* was a Spanish composer of opera and ballet. Although relatively obscure now, in his own day he was compared favorably with his contemporary, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, as a composer of opera buffa. In his time he was called "Martini lo spagnuolo" ("Martini the Spaniard"); in modern times, he has been called "the Valencian Mozart".


i thoroughly enjoy every Jordi does. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> I am on CD1:
> Dream 1 (before the wind blows it all away)
> Cumulonimbus
> Dream 2 (entropy)
> Path 3 (7676)
> whose name is written on water


do you use it for sleep as intended?


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Prélude à L'Après-midi d'une faune
Nocturnes
La mer
Rhapsodie pour orchestre et clarinette principale
Danses pour harpe et orchestre à cordes


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Immortal Beloved: Beethoven Arias
> 
> Chen Reiss (soprano), Oliver Wass (harp)
> 
> Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr


So much wonderful music released every day... so hard to keep up. But, I will never stop trying.


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> do you use it for sleep as intended?


Oh! NO!

Far too interesting/engrossing to fall asleep... 
It was the last piece of music I put on (with the idea of winding down) and I juts kept listening ...until I switched it off...

Will try later the other CD's (at the moment via Spotify) but I am very tempted to buy the whole set.


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135862


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Sonatas, Vol. II, Nos. 26, 31, 33, 34, 35, 39, 42, 48, 49
Fantasia (Capriccio) in C major
Sonata "Un piccolo divertimento" (Variations) in F minor

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2009


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> So much wonderful music released every day... so hard to keep up. But, I will never stop trying.


That's the spirit, as long as we can.
(Lock down helps also)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 0
*


----------



## Helgi

Have been listening to this a lot on Spotify recently:










*Beethoven: The Symphonies*
Frans Brüggen w/Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century
Live from Rotterdam in 2011

Playing No. 3 at the moment. They're very careful and considered performances, lovely orchestral colour and atmosphere.

The Eroica sounds like Jordi Savall's but on a heavy dose of opioids.


----------



## millionrainbows

Hommage A Olivier Messiaen - 80th Birthday Celebration - Pierre Boulez, Yvonne Loriod. A particularly nice modern & spicy collection. Plenty of percussion, gongs, strange colors. I love this disc. Highly recommended.


----------



## Vasks

*Rosner - A Millenium Overture (Palmer/Albany)
Persichetti - Piano Sonata #12 (Burleson/New World)
Perle - Wind Quintet #4 (Dorian Qnt/New World)
Sessions - Piano Concerto (Taub/Oehms)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> Oh! NO!
> 
> Far too interesting/engrossing to fall asleep...
> It was the last piece of music I put on (with the idea of winding down) and I juts kept listening ...until I switched it off...
> 
> Will try later the other CD's (at the moment via Spotify) but I am very tempted to buy the whole set.


here is the rub, you cant listen to the cd's as you sleep because you'd have to wake after every cd to put on the next and when i steam it as i sleep from Spotify, it times out or drops out or something before 8 hours.


----------



## Itullian

Haydn London symphonies
Norrington


----------



## Bourdon

*Les Percussions de Strasbourg*

One of the recordings of this attractive set


----------



## chill782002

Stravinsky - Le Sacre du Printemps

Herbert von Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker

Recorded 1963

Stravinsky didn't like this performance apparently, but I think it's much more idiomatic than the 1977 recording (also included in this box) that Karajan made with the same orchestra.


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.61. Itzhak Perlman, Carlo Maria Giulini, Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> Love this recording, a great performance. I probably ask this every time I share this work in the thread, but why is every great violin concerto from Brahms to Tchaikovsky to Prokofiev in D major? Is it the lingering influence of Beethoven? Is it just a particularly idiomatic key for the instrument (like E or A major for the guitar)...?


I think it's because it's idiomatic. Violin tuning is (low to high) G-D-A-E.

"D" lies in the middle, with access to "G" a fifth down, and plenty of access to higher key areas.


----------



## Bourdon

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 135865
> 
> 
> Stravinsky - Le Sacre du Printemps
> 
> Herbert von Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> Recorded 1963
> 
> Stravinsky didn't like this performance apparently, but I think it's much more idiomatic than the 1977 recording (also included in this box) that Karajan made with the same orchestra.


I like this recording too,oh....shame on me


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 7

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1971-05-14
Recording Venue: Krannert Centre, University of Illinois, Champaign, IL.


----------



## eljr




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

No pathetic attempts at alliteration today. Just good music. I've been enjoying learning more about Erich Korngold and listening to his String Concerto No 2.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5
Richard Goode, Iván Fischer & Budapest Festival Orchestra


----------



## ASalzone

Greetings, Everyone! 

This is my inaugural post on Talk Classical. I'm currently working through Mozart's string quartets in chronological order. I've been listening to classical music more frequently during the past two years, and have recently fallen in love with the string quartet form (thanks in large part to Beethoven). I've always felt a strong connection to Mozart's work, and I'm excited to track his development as a composer by going through these pieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, String Quartets Op 77, Nos. 1 and 2*

Kodaly Quartet, in a cycle that is one of the jewels in the Naxos crown.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ASalzone said:


> Greetings, Everyone!
> 
> This is my inaugural post on Talk Classical. I'm currently working through Mozart's string quartets in chronological order. I've been listening to classical music more frequently during the past two years, and have recently fallen in love with the string quartet form (thanks in large part to Beethoven). I've always felt a strong connection to Mozart's work, and I'm excited to track his development as a composer by going through these pieces.


Welcome! You'll find many fans here of Mozart and of string quartets. In fact, I need to dust off my Mozart quartets and join you once Haydn is finished.


----------



## ASalzone

Thank you for the kind welcome!


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> here is the rub, you cant listen to the cd's as you sleep because you'd have to wake after every cd to put on the next and when i steam it as i sleep from Spotify, it times out or drops out or something before 8 hours.


That is a good point... unless if I had a multi CD player.....  which I don't!!!!


----------



## Malx

ASalzone said:


> Greetings, Everyone!
> 
> This is my inaugural post on Talk Classical. I'm currently working through Mozart's string quartets in chronological order. I've been listening to classical music more frequently during the past two years, and have recently fallen in love with the string quartet form (thanks in large part to Beethoven). I've always felt a strong connection to Mozart's work, and I'm excited to track his development as a composer by going through these pieces.


Welcome - good listening.


----------



## Malx

Celebrating Otto's birthday - now on the correct day!
Haydn Symphony No 98 & Brahms Symphony No 3 both with the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## The3Bs

ASalzone said:


> Greetings, Everyone!
> 
> This is my inaugural post on Talk Classical. I'm currently working through Mozart's string quartets in chronological order. I've been listening to classical music more frequently during the past two years, and have recently fallen in love with the string quartet form (thanks in large part to Beethoven). I've always felt a strong connection to Mozart's work, and I'm excited to track his development as a composer by going through these pieces.


Welcome to TC... 
I also joined just recently and I wish you all the best with your current project!!! 
I hope you have the self discipline to take to the end without being distracted by all the posts form the other TC'ers...  :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, String Quartet No. 14*


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening, lots of symphonies.

Berwald: Symphonies 3 & 4. Kamu, Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra. Really enjoyable and these naxos recordings hold their own with the other labels.










Martinu: Symphonies 1 through 6. Belohlavek, BBC Symphony. I have and enjoy the Meister set but this one is excellent, too. The BBC sounds especially good. Recommended.










Bruckner: Symphonies 3 & 4. Jaap van Zweden, Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra. Continuing through this set. The third was excellent, the fourth good but a little underpowered for me.










Brahms: Symphonies 1 through 4. Karajan, Berlin (60s recordings). Remains one of my favourite sets. I dusted it off because of the current Karajan thread here. Still recommended.


----------



## The3Bs

Trying to re-boot the day in S

Sibelius ‎- Symphonies but playing the 7 and the the 5









Sir Colin Davis
Boston Symphony Orchestra

A sumptuous recording of a still "young" and energetic Colin Davis... he would slow down the interpretations of these later in life...

I can not avoid the feeling that these are somewhat "understated" performances..


----------



## eljr

ASalzone said:


> Greetings, Everyone!
> 
> This is my inaugural post on Talk Classical. I'm currently working through Mozart's string quartets in chronological order. I've been listening to classical music more frequently during the past two years, and have recently fallen in love with the string quartet form (thanks in large part to Beethoven). I've always felt a strong connection to Mozart's work, and I'm excited to track his development as a composer by going through these pieces.


Welcome!

.............


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> That is a good point... unless if I had a multi CD player.....  which I don't!!!!


:tiphat:

lol
....................


----------



## eljr




----------



## Piano4 Life

Scarlatti...


----------



## Knorf

J. S. Bach: _Clavier-Übung III_, aka "German Organ Mass"
Hans Fagius

ETA: I find it amusing that Bach and others titled such monumental collections like this "Keyboard Practice."


----------



## Joe B

David Alan Miller leading the Albany Symphony in Michael Daugherty's "Trail of Tears":


----------



## The3Bs

Continuing on S, another set of

Sibelius ‎- Symphony No. 5 / Symphony No. 7 / Valse Triste









Leif Segerstam
The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra

Wider dynamic range... somewhat more forceful playing


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest




----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part two for the rest of today.

_(6) English Suites_ BWV806-811 (poss. c. 1715):



_Leipzig Chorales_ nos.9-17 BWV659-667 (mostly c. 1714-23):


----------



## Simplicissimus

RVW's Piano Concerto in C, Vernon Handley/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Howard Shelley piano. I absolutely love this piece and really prefer Shelley's performance over all others I've heard. I just bought this CD to replace one exactly like it that I idiotically left in a rental car about nine years ago and didn't get back. Some critics say that the piano in this concerto doesn't stand out enough, but I find the whole thing enjoyable and _tasteful_ beyond words. So glad to have this in my collection again.


----------



## Orfeo

Self-recommending.










So is this.


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project- Amadeus Quartet CD50*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
String Quintet in C minor K.406
String Quintet in C major K.515
String Quintet in D major K.593









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today loaded the CD player with "American" works with two different but interesting musical tributes to Whitman's _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd_; with Sessions taking a thornier approach and Hindemith sounding more like Americana. Next comes three well-crafted but not necessarily memorable symphonies by second-tier (or third tier?) American composers. Actually, the one by Randall Thompson sort of grows on you after a few hearings. Then comes some A-list American composers highlighted by Barber's Violin Concerto; rounded out with Hovhaness and Harrison whose mystical approaches go off in a different direction.

1. *Hindemith*: _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd_ (Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/William Stone & Jan DeGaetani, soloists)
2. *Sessions*: _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd _(Seiji Ozawa/Boston Symphony Orchestra/Tanglewood Festival Chorus w/Esther Hinds, Florence Quiver & Dominic Cossa, soloists)
3. *Roy Harris*: _Symphony #3_; *Randall Thompson*: _Symphony #2_; *David Diamond*: _Symphony #4_ (Leonard Bernstein, New York Phil. Orch.)
4. *Barber*: _Adagio for Strings_; _Violin Concerto_; *William Schuman*: _To Thee Old Cause_; _In Praise of Shahn_; *Ives*: _The Unanswered Question_; *Copland*: _Fanfare for the Common Man_ (Leonard Bernstein/NYPO; Isaac Stern soloists in the Barber _Violin Concerto_)
5. *Hovhaness*: _Symphony #2 "Mysterious Mountain"_; _Lousadzak_; *Lou Harrison*: _Symphony #2 "Elegiac"_ (Dennis Russell Davies/American Composers Orchestra w/Kieth Jarret, piano, in _Lousadzak_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Quartets Op 132 & Op 135 - Belcea Quartet.


----------



## PWoolfson

I’ve been away for quite a while, looking forward to being back and joining in the forums again. 
I’ll probably want to change my username but I have worked out how to do that yet.


----------



## The3Bs

Following a tip from...

Beethoven ‎- Piano Concerto No.4









Alexis Weissenberg
Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker

Another unheralded pianist?
Very nice sound if we consider the date of the recording. Somewhat in the old style but now slow.. from Karajan's sixties phase. Strong orchestral support and very fine piano playing... in the famous second movement his tone, somewhat dryer than others I learned to like comes off beautifully.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Conus, J: Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op. 1

Sergey Ostrovsky (violin)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Sanderling
Recorded: 1-2 June 2010
Recording Venue: The Lighthouse, Poole, Dorset, UK

_Superb performances and equally great recordings. Love the Conus, a must listen if you like Glazunov's Violin Concerto_


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set. Top tier.


----------



## PWoolfson

I've been away for a while, nice to be back.

Thought I would post this Ave Maria (Bruckner) which I heard on the radio yesterday (R3). 
Had never heard it before but wish I had. 
(Hopefully this post technique works)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

PWoolfson said:


> I've been away for a while, nice to be back.
> 
> Thought I would post this Ave Maria (Bruckner) which I heard on the radio yesterday (R3).
> Had never heard it before but wish I had.
> (Hopefully this post technique works)


welcome back!

here ya go


----------



## Dulova Harps On

One of the joys of Talk Classical is the ability to search old threads for musical inspiration. And, as i have recently become interested in all things Opera, i've been finding lots of great recordings posted by other users past and present on TC.

Anyway this one is my current listen and it's delightful.


----------



## eljr

PWoolfson said:


> I've been away for quite a while, looking forward to being back and joining in the forums again.
> I'll probably want to change my username but I have worked out how to do that yet.


I doubt you can change a user name but enjoy posting here!


----------



## PWoolfson

Thankyou! Much appreciated


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


> I doubt you can change a user name but enjoy posting here!


Yep. The secret's out. You might as well keep it.


----------



## Itullian

2 & 4


----------



## flamencosketches

eljr said:


> I doubt you can change a user name but enjoy posting here!


It's possible. I know Fritz Kobus changed his name to SixFootScow (& then again to the correct SixFootScowl )-but I don't know how to do it.


----------



## flamencosketches

The3Bs said:


> Following a tip from...
> 
> Beethoven ‎- Piano Concerto No.4
> 
> View attachment 135890
> 
> 
> Alexis Weissenberg
> Herbert von Karajan
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> Another unheralded pianist?
> Very nice sound if we consider the date of the recording. Somewhat in the old style but now slow.. from Karajan's sixties phase. Strong orchestral support and very fine piano playing... in the famous second movement his tone, somewhat dryer than others I learned to like comes off beautifully.


Oh, Weissenberg is quite heralded, I think. But I agree, he is damn good.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: 12 Notations; ...explosante-fixe... Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano, for the Notations) & Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain for the latter

So good... Aimard's Notations are growing on me, I think I might like it as much as David Fray's great recording.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> It's possible. I know Fritz Kobus changed his name to SixFootScow (& then again to the correct SixFootScowl )-but I don't know how to do it.


You post your request in area 51.
I think they allow it once a year.


----------



## PWoolfson

Nice! Thankyou
I’ll need to figure out how to do that


----------



## senza sordino

More Dvorak for me, part two of three.

Dvorak Symphony no 6 and Janacek Idyll









Dvorak Sonata for violin and piano, Dvorak Four Romantic Pieces for violin and piano, Suk Four Romantic Pieces for violin and piano, Janacek Violin Sonata. This is a fabulous disk.









Dvorak Piano Quintet no 2, String Quintet









Dvorak Cello Concerto, Tchaikovsky Variations on a Rococo Theme









Dvorak Symphony no 8, Suk Serenade for Strings, Dvorak Carnival Overture. What a glorious performance of the eighth symphony.


----------



## Knorf

Sibelius: Symphony No. 5, Op. 82
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## eljr

flamencosketches said:


> It's possible. I know Fritz Kobus changed his name to SixFootScow (& then again to the correct SixFootScowl )-but I don't know how to do it.


without mod intervention?

could be but not on most sites


----------



## Jacck

*Zoltan Kodaly - Sonata for Cello Solo*
Paul Tortelier

the best composition for solo cello after JSB cello suites imho


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-Symphonies 3,5 and 6.

Beecham and the RPO.


----------



## PWoolfson

eljr said:


> welcome back!
> 
> here ya go


I'll need to figure that out!
Thankyou


----------



## Knorf

Pierre Boulez: _Répons_
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sinding: Violin Concerto in A major, Op. 45

Henning Kraggerud (violin)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Bjarte Engeset
Recorded: 24 - 26 June 2003
Recording Venue: Lighthouse, Centre for the Arts, Dorset, UK

_If you like Bruch, you will like Sinding's 1st VC. _


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135905


*Robert Schumann*

Cello Concerto in A minor
Fantasiestücke
Five pieces in folk-style
Adagio & Allegro in A flat major

Anne Gastinel, cello
Claire Désert, piano
Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
Louis Langrée, conductor


----------



## Joe B

Mark Shepherd leading Schola Cantorum of Oxford in choral music by Nicholas Maw:


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart - Concertos For Two & Three Pianos - Perahia & Lupu


----------



## senza sordino

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 135892
> 
> 
> Conus, J: Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op. 1
> 
> Sergey Ostrovsky (violin)
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
> Thomas Sanderling
> Recorded: 1-2 June 2010
> Recording Venue: The Lighthouse, Poole, Dorset, UK
> 
> _Superb performances and equally great recordings. Love the Conus, a must listen if you like Glazunov's Violin Concerto_


Thank-you for bringing this to my attention. I have now just found it on Spotify and I will listen sometime soon. I might consider purchasing it too, as I don't own any of these three concerti.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I'm not a huge fan of Gluck, but I've found this recent recording of Orfeo ed Euridice is hugely enjoyable, with a perfect cast and excellent conducting from David Bates:


----------



## 13hm13

PC2 on...

César Franck - Works for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Otto Klemperer's Birthday today.

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1-3 Barenboim, Klemperer, Philharmonic. An early set and still a fine listen, though my preference now is for a lighter approach to these. The third seemed a bit heavy handed in places on re-listening.










Mozart: Symphonies 40, 41. Klemperer Philharmonia. This feels somewhat slow and deliberate anymore though still an excellent performance.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 3. Klemperer Philharmonia Live recording 1960. Deliberate again, but with moments of spontaneity. Live sound is thin and sometimes harsh but mostly listenable.










Mahler: Symphony No. 4 Schwarzkopf, Klemperer Philharmonia. Holds up pretty well, but so many other recordings now to choose from. Schwarzkopf is a bit too worldly for this, in my opinion.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Zelenka: Capriccio in D Major, Sinfonia à 8 concertanti in A Minor, Concerto à 8 concertanti in G Major
Jan Willem de Vriend & Combattimento Consort Amsterdam


----------



## Joe B

Gregg Smith leading The Gregg Smith Singers in modern Mexican choral works:


----------



## Knorf

Gustav Holst: First Choral Symphony, Op. 41
Susan Gritton
BBC Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Andrew Davis


----------



## 13hm13

Complete surprise ... just heard this recording on the radio and the Scherzo (Op. 42. #2) is STRIKINGLY similar to Barber's VC mvt. 3. Barber must have really liked the Souvenir d'un lieu cher!!

Souvenir d'un lieu cher: Scherzo Op.42 #2









Tchaikovsky: Complete Works for Violin and Orchestra
Jennifer Koh

Alexander Vedernikov, Odense Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Sir Andrew Davis leading the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra in Ralph Vaughn Williams's "Job":


----------



## flamencosketches

Damn, I didn't realize it was Klemperer's birthday until too late. Still I did listen to one of my favorite recordings of his: Christa Ludwig singing Mahler's _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ w/ the Philharmonia Orchestra.

& now:










*Gustav Mahler*: 5 songs from Des Knaben Wunderhorn. Bernd Weikl, Lucia Popp, Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra

First listen, so far so good. This is my first CD w/ any of Tennstedt's Mahler and I'm already impressed. This "Revelge" is more intense, aggressive, and dramatic than any other I've heard, though I'm not crazy about Weikl's voice I think.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135912


*Robert Schumann*

Violin Concerto in D minor
Fantasie in C major for Violin and Orchestra
Cello Concerto in A minor (arranged for violin)

Baiba Skride, violin
Danish National Symphony Orchestra
John Storgårds, conductor

2013


----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading the City of London Sinfonia in music by Gustav Holst:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Goerne's now audibly careworn voice is well suited to this bleak, brooding programme of songs about isolation and resignation...One of the disc's great virtues is the deft, imaginative pianism... - Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, 20th March 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Disc 1
Lucas Debargue (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Following a tip from...
> 
> Beethoven ‎- Piano Concerto No.4
> 
> View attachment 135890
> 
> 
> Alexis Weissenberg
> Herbert von Karajan
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> Another unheralded pianist?
> Very nice sound if we consider the date of the recording. Somewhat in the old style but now slow.. from Karajan's sixties phase. Strong orchestral support and very fine piano playing... in the famous second movement his tone, somewhat dryer than others I learned to like comes off beautifully.


I still have the original L.P box. Shiny gold with red and black art work


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.15 in A minor, op.132









Koeckert Quartett*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Nuits

Véronique Gens (soprano), I Giardini

Berlioz: L'Île inconnue (from Les Nuits d'été)
Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, Op. 37
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Fauré: La Lune blanche luit dans les bois (No. 3 from La Bonne Chanson, Op. 61)
Hahn, R: La dernière valse
Lekeu: Nocturne
Liszt: La Lugubre Gondola for cello & piano, S134
Louiguy: La Vie en Rose
Massenet: Nuit d'Espagne
Messager: L'Amour masque: 'J'ai deux amants'
Ropartz: Ceux qui, parmi les morts d'amour (from Quatre poèmes)
Saint-Saëns: Désir de l'Orient
Tombelle: Orientale
Widor: Piano Quintet, Op. 7g


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas
> 
> Disc 1
> Lucas Debargue (piano)


This is so very good!!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> I still have the original L.P box. Shiny gold with red and black art work


:tiphat:

Nice box.... On Beethoven Piano concertos LP form I only have Arrau and Pollini.... I need to listen to some of the other piano concertos to see if they match the impressive box design!!! 

The 4rth is good... I started the 3rd last night but could not finish..


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> :tiphat:
> 
> Nice box.... On Beethoven Piano concertos LP form I only have Arrau and Pollini.... I need to listen to some of the other piano concertos to see if they match the impressive box design!!!
> 
> The 4rth is good... I started the 3rd last night but could not finish..


Wait until you reach the 5th


----------



## sonance

Continuing my French project with another Bizet CD. I've had it at least for 8 or 9 years without listening to it, but interest and musical curiosity wandered elsewhere. So it is a "first listen".

Georges Bizet (1838 - 1875)
- Clovis et Clotilde - Cantate à trois voix (1857)
- Te Deum (1858)
Katarina Jovanic, soprano; Philippe Do, tenor; Mark Schnaible, bass; Choeur Régional Nord - Pas-de-Calais; Orchestre National de Lille/Jean-Claude Casadesus (naxos)


----------



## Rogerx

*Claudio Giovanni Antonio Monteverdi 15 May 1567 - 29 November 1643*



Monteverdi: Maria Vespers

Jill Gomez, Felicity Palmer, Robert Tear, Philip Langridge, John Shirley-Quirk

Monteverdi Choir & Orchestra, Philip Jones Brass Ensemble, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 17

*Duparc: Au pays où se fait la guerre
Phidylé
Fauré: Mai
Chanson du pêcheur
Automne
Notre amour
Fleur jetée
Clair de lune
En sourdine
Prison
Soir
Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis
Le promenoir des deux amants*
with Gerald Moore (piano)
recorded 1969

*Hahn: L'heure exquise
Massenet: Crépuscule
Chabrier: Villanelle des petits canards
Gounod: Sérenade*
with Gerald Moore (piano)
recorded 1972

*Berlioz: La belle voyageuse
La captive
Zaïde*
City of London Sinfonia - Richard Hickox
recorded 1990

Baker was also a renowned interpreter of French song and the lion's share of this disc is given over to _A French Song Recital_, which she recorded with Gerald Moore in 1969. It was logical to add the French items from a mixed bag recital of a couple of years later. The Berlioz items with orchestra were originally coupled to her final recording of _Les nuits d'été_, recorded right at the end of her career. The voice is not quite the same as it was twenty years earlier, admittedly, but to be honest, very few allowances have to be made for the passing years.


----------



## The nose

Frank Martin's Messe pour double choeur.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part three for this morning and early afternoon.

_(7) Toccatas_ BWV910-916 (c. 1707-14):
_(6) Partitas_ [_Clavier-Übung I_] BWV825-830 (c. 1725-30):



_Toccata and Fugue_ [_Dorian_] in D-minor BWV538 (by 1717):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in F BWV540 (by 1731):
_Toccata, Adagio and Fugue_ in C BWV564 (poss. 1712):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in D-minor BWV565 (poss. 1708):
_Passacaglia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV582 (poss. by 1712):


----------



## sonance

Adolphe Blanc (1828 - 1885)
- String Quintet no. 3 (1857)
- String Quintet no. 4 (1857)
- String Quintet no. 7 (1866)
Fabergé Quintett (es-dur)










_„[...] it's salon music of the best kind, well-crafted, tuneful and entertaining, and ideal for soothing the troubled brow [...]"_ Brian Wilson, musicweb-international
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Jul14/Blanc_quintets_ES2046.htm


----------



## Malx

An early start clearing out some old paperwork and shreading, the following discs were on in the background - concentration level was not high:


----------



## Bertali




----------



## Malx

Monteverdi, Madrigals 4th book - The Consort of Musicke, Anthony Rooley.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.77. Jascha Heifetz, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

This is an amazing recording. I have seen a few people describe it as soulless or that the soloist and conductor treat it as "a mere showpiece", but I don't hear that at all. It's fast, yes, but Heifetz plays the solo part with deep passion, and Reiner keeps the big line alive like no other. Every new recording of the Brahms VC I hear shows me something new about the work. But I'm going to slow my roll now, 4 is quite enough.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 5
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


I wish Karajan had recorded more Mahler; the ones he made in this partial series (symphonies 4, 5, 6, 9, DLvdE, the Rückert- and Kindertoten-Lieder) were excellent. On a more trivial level, the simple, rainbow-themed cover art was lovely too.


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - Works for Lute-Harpsichord

Robert Hill (Lute-Harpsichord)

What a fascinating instrument the lute-harpsichord is! I love the way it sounds. Before the Robert Hill recording I listened to Suites BWV 995-997 played by Elizabeth Farr and couldn't really get along with them. Liked Hill's version much more, I like his tempos more. I think both performers are playing on a Lute-Harpsichord reconstructed by Keith Hill (Robert's brother) but somehow R. Hill's instrument sounds better to my (probably unqualified) ears, if that makes sense. Either way I'm loving these compositions played by Hill.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 4/ Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13

Staatskapelle Berlin, Otmar Suitner.


----------



## The nose

And a little bit of Schubert


----------



## The3Bs

Bad day at the office...... not a lot of time for music...

Schubert: Klaviersonaten D 845, 894, 958 & 960









Shai Wosner

I like what I hear so far....


----------



## Malx

Elgar, Violin Concerto - Philippe Graffin, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op.115. Thea King, Gabrieli Quartet

Rounding out an all-Brahms morning before work with this late masterpiece. This is a work which only recently clicked with me, largely thanks to this great performance. This is a piece in which there is so much going on in any given bar that it was hard to follow at first, & it took many listens to crack into its essence-something I cannot say about the other great work in the clarinet quintet repertoire, by Mozart, which was immediately accessible-& I suspect I'm getting close. With every piece of Brahms that I learn to appreciate, he grows in my estimation as a composer, to the point that I would now call him one of my favorites, though I haven't heard every single thing he's written. I still need to explore the Piano Quartets, the String Sextets, and the Cello Sonatas, none of which I've heard (save for the earlier of the two sextets, a long while ago). What a master.


----------



## Eramire156

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op.115. Thea King, Gabrieli Quartet
> 
> Rounding out an all-Brahms morning before work with this late masterpiece. This is a work which only recently clicked with me, largely thanks to this great performance. This is a piece in which there is so much going on in any given bar that it was hard to follow at first, & it took many listens to crack into its essence-something I cannot say about the other great work in the clarinet quintet repertoire, by Mozart, which was immediately accessible-& I suspect I'm getting close. With every piece of Brahms that I learn to appreciate, he grows in my estimation as a composer, to the point that I would now call him one of my favorites, though I haven't heard every single thing he's written. I still need to explore the Piano Quartets, the String Sextets, and the Cello Sonatas, none of which I've heard (save for the earlier of the two sextets, a long while ago). What a master.


As I emailed to my neighbor this week, everybody needs more Brahms in their life.

"...I always turn to Brahms, in moods bright or dark. I identify with the protagonist of Wallace Stevens's "Anglais Mort à Florence," for whom Brahms is a "dark familiar." People who claim to find Brahms dry or dismal-it's not an uncommon opinion, even among otherwise discerning music lovers-are speaking gibberish that I can't debate, because I don't understand a word. I find him the most companionable, the most sympathetic of composers. There is enormous sadness in his work, and yet it is a sadness that glows with understanding, that eases gloom by sharing its own. The music seems in a strange way to be listening to you, even as you listen to it."

Alex Ross


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Liszt: Faust Symphony & Dante Symphony
Berliner Philharmoniker & Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Piano Concertos

David Fray (piano & direction)

Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Joe B

Leonard Slatkin leading the Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra in music by Aaron Copland:









*Symphony No. 3
Music for a Great City*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, Op. 47 'Kreutzer'/ Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

Zuill Bailey (cello)- Ying Quartet


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Zuill Bailey (cello)


interesting idea.... it's been a while


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> interesting idea.... it's been a while


You read me like a book :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> Pierre Boulez: _Répons_
> Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez


Répons is a fine colored piece of music


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Rosenmüller*

Sweet,melancholy and tender....


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: Il quinto libro de madrigali, 1605

The Consort of Musicke, Anthony Rooley


----------



## Vasks

*Ernst Frank - Overture to "Adam de la Halle" (Simonis/Thorofon)
Johannes Brahms - String Sextet #2 (Kocian Qrt+/Denon)
Richard Strauss - Romance for Clarinet & Orchestra (Steffens/Koch)*


----------



## Joe B

Philippe Herreweghe leading La Chapelle Royale and Collegium Vocale in Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy's "Psaumes":









*Psuame 42
Psuame 115
Ave Maria*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>


Good piece of music. A really great choir.


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project- Amadeus Quartet CD 51*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
String Quintet in B flat major K.174
String Quintet in G minor K.516
String Quintet in E flat major K.614









Amadeus Quartet 
Cecil Aronowitz*


----------



## TalkingPie

Kapustin, piano sonata No.8


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

CD 3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135940


*Robert Schumann*

Kreisleriana, op. 16
Carnival, op. 9

Mitsuko Uchida, piano

1995, reissued 2007


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, op. 60 • Symphony No. 5 in C minor, op. 67

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Malx

A new name that I recently came across - Tansy Davies.
I streamed the album below and enjoyed a number of the pieces particularly the ensemble works. Another listen in the not to distant future is a definite date.


----------



## sonance

Léon Boëllmann (1862 - 1897)
Chamber Music
- Piano Trio op. 19 (c. 1895)
- Piano Quartet op. 10 (c. 1890)
- Two Trios from "Heures mystiques" (1895/96)
- Two Pieces for cello and piano op. 31 (1896 ?)
Gérard Caussé, viola; Trio Parnassus (mdg)


----------



## Joe B

Kurt Masur leading the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig in Peter Tschaikowsky's "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## eljr




----------



## philoctetes

This is the first Bax symphony recording I heard long ago and remains my favorite... the epilog is spellbinding..


----------



## Enthusiast

Hard to resist this with its Italian sparkle and panache. Not Handel as we generally know him perhaps but an enjoyable take on some very familiar music.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 6
Heinz Holliger & Kammerorchester Basel


----------



## Knorf

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 3
Christa Ludwig, Brooklyn Boys Chorus, New York Choral Artists
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Symphony No 3 - WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln, Heinz Holliger.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

CD 25

Duo Concertant For Violin And Piano (1931/2)

Piano - Olli MustonenViolin - Isabelle van Keulen

Suite Italienne (1932) Arr. From The Ballet Pulcinella By Igor Stravinsky And Gregor Piatigorsky

Arranged By - Gregor Piatigorsky, Igor StravinskyCello - Mischa MaiskyComposed By - Igor StravinskyPiano - Martha Argerich

Pastorale Arr. For Violin And Piano By Igor Stravinsky And Samuel Dushkin (1933)

Arranged By - Igor Stravinsky, Samuel DushkinComposed By - Igor StravinskyPiano - Olli MustonenViolin - Isabelle van Keulen

Divertimento After The Ballet The Fairy's Kiss Arr. For Violin And Piano By Igor Stravinsky And Samuel Dushkin (1934)

Arranged By - Igor Stravinsky, Samuel DushkinComposed By - Igor StravinskyPiano - Olli MustonenViolin - Isabelle van Keulen

Septet For Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Violin, Viola, Violoncello And Piano (1952/3)

Ensemble - Members Of The Boston Symphony Chamber Players*

Epitaphium For Flute, Clarinet And Harp (1959)

Conductor - Pierre BoulezEnsemble - Ensemble Intercontemporain

Double Canon For String Quartet (1959)

Conductor - Pierre BoulezEnsemble - Ensemble Intercontemporain

Fanfare For A New Theatre For 2 Trumpets (1964)

Trumpet - Chris Gekker, Raymond Mase


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Off of disc 2 of 2 - Erich Kunzel leading the Cincinnati POPS Orchestra in music by George Gershwin:









*Cuban Overture
Lullaby
Walking the Dog
Mexican Dance
Catfish Row
O Land of Mine, America*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 18

*Parry: O mistress mine
Parry: Proud Maisie
Stanford: La belle dame sans merci
Vaughan Williams: Linden Lea
Quilter: Love's philosophy
Ireland: The Salley Gardens
Gurney: The fields are full
Warlock: Pretty ring time
Busch: Rest
Britten: Corpus christi carol*
with Gerald Moore (piano)
recorded 1967

*Burns: Comin' thro the rye*
with Gerald Moore (piano)
recorded 1973

*Sullivan: Orpheus with his lute
Parry: O mistress mine
Trad. noted by Vaughan Williams: Bushes and Briars
Quilter: It was a lover and his lass
Ireland: The Salley Gardens
Hughes: I know where I'm going
Bax: Me suis mis en danse
Howells: Gavotte
Finzi: It was a lover and his lass
Trad. arr Kinloch Anderson: Drink to me only*
with Gerald Moore (piano)
recorded 1972

*Britten: Spring Symphony - Out on the lawn*
London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra - André Previn

*Walton: Troilus and Cressida - How can I sleep (Act II)
At the haunted end of the day (Act II)
Diomede!...Father! (Act III)*
Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden - Lawrence Foster
recorded live 1976

One of the first discs Baker ever recorded was a recital of British songs, for the Saga label, and English song would often be a part of her concert recitals. This disc brings together the second side of an album called _A Pageant of English Song_ (the first had songs by Dowland, Campion and Purcell, which were included on Disc 2) and the English items from her _Favourites_ album. She was also much associated with the music of Benjamin Britten, but all her recordings were made for Decca, so it is good to have this one excerpt from Previn's recording of his _Spring Symphony_.

When Walton's _Troilus and Cressida_ was revived at Covent Garden in 1976, Walton re-wrote the role for a mezzo, specifically so that Baker could sing it. The performances were recorded and the disc is filled out with three excerpts from that recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Schumann, Symphony No 3 - WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln, Heinz Holliger.
> 
> View attachment 135944


I've had that set for a while and really like it (I bought them one by one and couldn't stop). I had been getting tired of all the rather overbearing Schumann (the alternative seemed to be "boring Schumann") and was delighted to find an approach that sounded to me like genuine (and inspired) Schumann. For me this is the best since Sawallisch and as good in its ways as that one, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> Hard to resist this with its Italian sparkle and panache. Not Handel as we generally know him perhaps but an enjoyable take on some very familiar music.
> 
> View attachment 135942


That cover is such an accurate depiction of a traveling band.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

Finally these two are released today so I've been listening on Spotify. Very different approaches but I like both (Ive had the Steinberg years but only via HighDeftransfers) . These new remasters sound very different. I think you know what's coming soon (I've been listening to a few more cycles too)...... :lol:


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I've had that set for a while and really like it (I bought them one by one and couldn't stop). I had been getting tired of all the rather overbearing Schumann (the alternative seemed to be "boring Schumann") and was delighted to find an approach that sounded to me like genuine (and inspired) Schumann. For me this is the best since Sawallisch and as good in its ways as that one, too.


So far I have been listening via Qobuz but today I have ordered the box direct from Audite, so a bit of patient waiting whilst the couriers do their stuff.
I tend to agree with your comments, the performances are neither stuffy nor out to score points for the sake of it, I was considering Sawallisch (I have never got round to adding it) but I felt this set was what I was after to compliment the Szell, Gardiner, Kubelik and Herreweghe sets I already have. The added bonus of a fine Violin Concerto and other orchestral works swung the decision.


----------



## jim prideaux

Madetoja-Symphonies 1-3

Sakari and the Iceland S.O.

I do not really intend to embark on a crusade about under appreciated composers.....there are many and it is often a personal judgement.....but I would encourage members ( if they have not heard his music before of course) to give the man a spin.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> Madetoja-Symphonies 1-3
> 
> Sakari and the Iceland S.O.
> 
> I do really intend to embark on a crusade about under appreciated composers.....there are many and it is often a personal judgement.....but I would encourage members ( if they have not heard his music before of course) to give the man a spin.


Our views often align, Jim. I'll give it a listen tomorrow, mate. :tiphat:


----------



## PWoolfson

eljr said:


>


I particularly like Rameau: The Arts and the Hours 
He played it live on the radio a week or so ago - absolutely beautiful


----------



## eljr

PWoolfson said:


> I particularly like Rameau: The Arts and the Hours
> He played it live on the radio a week or so ago - absolutely beautiful


The man, Vikingur, seems to be in a zone right now.

His last few releases will be well respected for decades.


----------



## Knorf

Jan Dismas Zelenka: Trio Sonatas
Dombrecht, Ponseele, Ebbinge, Banchini, Bond, van der Meer, Kohnen

Very stylish and polished, but sadly under-ornamented performances. Qualified recommendation.


----------



## PWoolfson

eljr said:


>


and I think the week or so before that he played the 
Bach Organ Sonata No 4 Andante
absolutely spellbinding


----------



## Malx

Britten, Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings - Peter Pears (tenor), Barry Tuckwell (horn), LSO, Benjamin Britten.
Classic is an often over used term but not for this recording (imo).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata
*

Sure, I have other recordings with better sound, and sure, there is the occcasional inaccuracy because of his upcoming stroke, but this one is still at the top of my list for Opus 29.


----------



## Rambler

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Concerts avec plusieurs instruments II* Café Zimmermann on Alpha















Here we have -
- the 3rd Brandenburg Concerto BWV 1048
- Concerto for 2 Violins BWV 1043
- Overture (suite) BWV 1066
- Concerto for oboe and violin BSV 1060

Lively accounts by Café Zimmermann. No hanging about here.


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68, "Pastoral"
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan 
Recorded 1962

This is the special, single-disc Blu-ray Audio disc edition of the nine. It sounds fantastic!

I'm giving this another listen because I recently read several critics slagging it, and I wanted to see whether I actually agree.

I don't.

As my memory told me, and as I have now confirmed for myself, this is a very lovely 6th.

One I hear praised a lot that I find overrated and a worthier target of the specific criticism I've heard leveled at this one? Böhm/Vienna, 1957. _That_ one is the one among historical recordings that comes across to me as dour and humorless. I've rarely experienced such disappointment in hearing such a widely praised recording! But it's probably just me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

This is great. The sound is so clear, I'm hearing things I'm not used to hearing. I'm guessing he has the violins divided. Is that right?


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.77. Jascha Heifetz, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> This is an amazing recording. I have seen a few people describe it as soulless or that the soloist and conductor treat it as "a mere showpiece", but I don't hear that at all. It's fast, yes, but Heifetz plays the solo part with deep passion, and Reiner keeps the big line alive like no other. Every new recording of the Brahms VC I hear shows me something new about the work. But I'm going to slow my roll now, 4 is quite enough.


I am a big fan of Heifetz and love his Beethoven, Sibelius and many other recordings he made, however I always had an issue with this CD that I purchased with High expectations many years ago. For one reason or another the Tchaikovski did not click for many years until recently, after intense listening sessions and comparisons with many others....But, the Brahms I still feel that even though technical perfect and in some passages the technical wizardry is out of this world but IMHO it does not work as a whole concert, specially in what regards the "Hungarian" style of the finale...

Again, nothing to say about its technical merits which are above reproach...


----------



## Coach G

This morning and early afternoon, loaded the CD player with five by Yo-Yo Ma, known for taking the possibilities of the cello repertoire to the outer limits:

1. _Silk Road Journeys: When Strangers Meet_ featuring traditional Mongolian and Chinese music, and the compositions of *Byambasuren Sharev*, *Zhao Jiping*, *Michio Mamiya*, *Avaz-e Dashti*, *Franghiz Ali-Zadeh*, *Kayhan Kalhor*, *Filippo Azzaiolo* and *Tan Dun* (Yo-Yo Ma/Silk Road Ensemble)
2. *Barber*: _Cello Concerto_; *Britten*: _Symphony for Cello and Orchestra_ (Yo-Yo Ma/David Zinman/Baltimore Symphony Orch.)
3. *John Williams*: _Cello Concerto_; _Elegy for Cello and Orchestra_, _Three Pieces for Solo Cello_, _Heartwood_ (Yo-Yo Ma/John Williams/Recording Arts Orchestra of Los Angeles)
4. *Bernstein*: _Clarinet Sonata_ (transcribed for Cello by Yo-Yo Ma); *Leon Kirchner*: _Triptych_; *Gershwin/Heifetz*: _Three Preludes_ (transcribed for cello by Yo-Yo Ma); *Ives*: _Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano_ (Yo-Yo Ma w/Jeffrey Kahane, piano, on the Bernstein & Gershwin; w/Lynn Chang, violin, on the Kirchner; w/Ronan Lefkowitz, violin, and Gilbert Kalish, piano, on the Ives)
5. *Shostakovich*: _Trio #2 for Violin, Cello and Piano_; _Sonata for Cello and Piano_ (Yo-Yo Ma w/Isaac Stern, violin & Emanuel Ax, piano on the Trio #2; and w/Emanuel Ax on the Sonata for Cello and Piano)

Started with the _Silk Road_, Ma's own group of musicians specializing in "World" genres from the Asian continent. Next up: two wonderful works for cello and orchestra by Barber and Britten, followed by some "serious" works for cello and orchestra by the very same John Williams who composed the music for _Star Wars_. Though not as memorable as the _Star Wars_ music, there are some interesting moments here and there. The Bernstein, Kirchner, Gershwin and Ives are from Ma's "American" album, and all are great and very well done. Saving the best for last, are two great chamber works by Shostakovich, along with Prokofiev, the greatest composer to come out of the old Soviet Union. Ma gets credit for taking on the Britten and the Shostakovich as the great Mstislav Rostropovich practically owned the music of both composers who were also close friends of his. Even if Rostropovich's sad, Russian soulfulness can't be matched, Ma's incredible powers as a musician, along with his sincerity, still hold up nicely.


----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Bad day at the office...... not a lot of time for music...
> 
> Schubert: Klaviersonaten D 845, 894, 958 & 960
> 
> View attachment 135932
> 
> 
> Shai Wosner
> 
> I like what I hear so far....


... and the bad day at the office turned into a 7 hour long Webex session..... with a short break that enabled to listen further to Shai Wosner ...

The D 845 and D 894 are really nice interpretations and so far wath I heard of the D 958 is wonderful.

for those who would like to hear him speaking about these:


----------



## Rambler

*The Glenn Gould Edition - Gould Meets Menuhin* on Sony Classical















Two great musicians playing:
- JS Bach - Sonata for Piano (harpsichord) and Violin No 4.
- Beethoven - Sonata for Piano and Violin in G Op.96
- Schoenberg - Phantasy for Violin and Piano Accompaniment

Of these three pieces I love the Bach and Beethoven. I'm working on the Schoenberg!

The Beethoven sonata is the last (and my favourite) of his Violin Sonatas. It's Beethoven at his most relaxed. People tend to associate him with angst - but there are many works of his that are far sunnier - and I have a feeling they are frequently overshadowed in people's estimation by the barn storming works. Which is a pity!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*

Gardiner has a way of bringing out the variations in orchestral color here. This piece, especially the first movement, sounded repetitious until I noticed the changes in orchestration.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part four for tonight.

_(6) French Suites_ BWV812-817 (c. 1722-25):
_Overture in the French Style_ in B-minor BWV831 (1735):



_Prelude and Fugue_ G BWV541 (pos. 1712 - rev. c. 1724-25): 
_Prelude and Fugue_ in B-minor BWV544 (c. 1727-31): 
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C BWV545 (poss. 1712-17):
_Prelude and Fugue_ C-minor BWV546 (poss. 1723-29):
_Prelude and Fugue_ [_Wedge_] in E-minor BWV548 (c. 1727-31):


----------



## Joe B

Cristina Ortiz with Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Dmitri Shostakovich's "Piano Concerto No. 2":


----------



## senza sordino

Dvořák

Part three of three:

Dvorak Symphony no 5 from this set on Spotify









Dvorak Slavonic Dances, Op 46 and Op 72, from one CD, in my collection









Dvorak String Quartet no 12 American, Kodaly String Quartet no 2, Dvorak Cypresses from Spotify, a very good disk.









Dvorak Serenade for Strings, Serenade for Winds, from Spotify. The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra never lets you down









Dvorak Symphonic Variations and Symphony no 9, from Spotify. I was underwhelmed with this disk.


----------



## Merl

senza sordino said:


> Dvořák
> 
> Part three of three:
> 
> Dvorak Symphony no 5 from this set on Spotify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvorak Slavonic Dances, Op 46 and Op 72, from one CD, in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvorak String Quartet no 12 American, Kodaly String Quartet no 2, Dvorak Cypresses from Spotify, a very good disk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvorak Serenade for Strings, Serenade for Winds, from Spotify. The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra never lets you down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvorak Symphonic Variations and Symphony no 9, from Spotify. I was underwhelmed with this disk.


Wow, excellent choices, SS.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

symph # 4 today.
I love listening to this set.


----------



## Rambler

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Violin Concertos plus*Isabelle Faust and the Akademie Fur Alte Musik Berlin on Harmonia Mundi.








First disc from this fantastic double CD: -

- Concerto for violin, strings and basso continuo BWV 1052R

- Sinfonia from the Cantata 'Ich ;iebe den Hochsten von gamzem Gemute' BWV 174

- Concerto for violin, strings and basso continuo BWV 1042

- Sinfonia from the Cantata 'Ich hatte viel Berkummernis' BWV 21

- Trio Sonata for 2 violins and basso continuo BWV 529


----------



## Helgi

Prompted by a recent thread on the Chamber forum. Most of my experience with the Double Concerto is Perlman/Rostropovich with Haitink/RCO, so thought I would explore some more recordings. Picked this one up recently for about a third of a cup of coffee:










*Brahms Double Concerto*
Willi Boskovsky/Emanuel Brabec
Furtwängler/VPO


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Itullian said:


> symph & 4 today.
> I love listening to this set.


I've never heard this set, but I'm not surprised you're enjoying it. David Zinman's sensibilities as a conductor are excellent. I love the CD's I have of him leading the Orchestra of St Luke's.


----------



## Joe B

This was a tough week. Unwinding with Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in these Will Todd songs is just what the doctor ordered:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.68. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra

Just got off work, and so far it has been an all-Brahms day. Debating whether I want to break it up with some Schubert, or keep rocking with Brahms for the rest of the evening... By the way, this is a great recording.


----------



## Itullian

Norrington's London symphony set is wonderful.
Not too radical and great detail. Feeling too!


----------



## Itullian

Joe B said:


> I've never heard this set, but I'm not surprised you're enjoying it. David Zinman's sensibilities as a conductor are excellent. I love the CD's I have of him leading the Orchestra of St Luke's.


Yes, and crystal clear sound as well.


----------



## Coach G

Rambler said:


> *The Glenn Gould Edition - Gould Meets Menuhin* on Sony Classical
> View attachment 135955
> 
> View attachment 135956
> 
> 
> Two great musicians playing:
> - JS Bach - Sonata for Piano (harpsichord) and Violin No 4.
> - Beethoven - Sonata for Piano and Violin in G Op.96
> - Schoenberg - Phantasy for Violin and Piano Accompaniment
> 
> Of these three pieces I love the Bach and Beethoven. I'm working on the Schoenberg!
> 
> The Beethoven sonata is the last (and my favourite) of his Violin Sonatas. It's Beethoven at his most relaxed. People tend to associate him with angst - but there are many works of his that are far sunnier - and I have a feeling they are frequently overshadowed in people's estimation by the barn storming works. Which is a pity!


That's a great CD you have there; I think the only time that Menuhin and Gould collaborated on a recording. Please do not give up on the very interesting piece by Schoenberg. Given an even chance, you may find it quite listenable, and it may become your favorite piece on the record. It did for me. We're in accord on Beethoven who can be quite mellow at times.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Joe B said:


> I've never heard this set, but I'm not surprised you're enjoying it. David Zinman's sensibilities as a conductor are excellent. I love the CD's I have of him leading the Orchestra of St Luke's.


That reminds me, I've been wanting to revisit his Schumann set. (I even have an autographed copy of it. Of course, I got it used, but someone got his autograph.)


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> That reminds me, I've been wanting to revisit his Schumann set. (I even have an autographed copy of it. Of course, I got it used, but someone got his autograph.)
> 
> View attachment 135963


It's excellent. And the sound reminds me of the Oehms sound.


----------



## Dimace

Mozart's *Prague Symphonie* (Symphony No. 38 In D, K. 504) is the one I love at most from Amadeus Symphonies. Big, emblematic work which drives the classical symphony art to Beethoven's era. This CBS (1xLP, UK Issue) recording with the GREAT *Columbia SO and Bruno *is exceeding every expectation: *It is magic pure!* Super highly suggested.


----------



## The3Bs

Rambler said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach - Violin Concertos plus*Isabelle Faust and the Akademie Fur Alte Musik Berlin on Harmonia Mundi.
> View attachment 135960
> 
> 
> First disc from this fantastic double CD: -
> 
> - Concerto for violin, strings and basso continuo BWV 1052R
> 
> - Sinfonia from the Cantata 'Ich ;iebe den Hochsten von gamzem Gemute' BWV 174
> 
> - Concerto for violin, strings and basso continuo BWV 1042
> 
> - Sinfonia from the Cantata 'Ich hatte viel Berkummernis' BWV 21
> 
> - Trio Sonata for 2 violins and basso continuo BWV 529


Absolutely concur... 
Riveting performances, fantastic violin playing ... Mme Faust is superlative.....


----------



## The3Bs

International Telekom Beethoven Competition -- 2019 Winner

Cunmo Yin - Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor op. 37






Beethoven Orchester Bonn 
Dirk Kaftan, conductor

The orchestral accompaniment is very good... The pianist is technically good... bit he puts too much emphasis on notes and articulation and not on the overall architecture of the concerto missing a bit on the drama and lyricism IMHO.


----------



## Knorf

William Schuman: Symphony No. 7
Leonardo Balada: Symphony No. 3 "Steel Symphony"
Pittsburgh Symphony, Lorin Maazel


----------



## The3Bs

Late night ....

Igor Levit ‎- Life









CD1
Fantasia After J.S. Bach BV 253 - Ferruccio Busoni
Chaconne From Partita For Solo Violin No.2 BWV 1004 - Johann S. Bach [transcription for left hand alone] - Johannes Brahms
Variations In E-flat Major On An Original Theme »Ghost Variations« WoO 24 - Robert Schumann
A Mensch No.3 From Dreams Part 1- Frederic Rzewski
CD2
Solemn March To The Holy Grail From Parsifal (Wagner) S 450 - Franz Liszt
Fantasia And Fugue On The Chorale »Ad Nos, Ad Salutarem Undam« (Meyerbeer) S 259 - Franz Liszt
Isoldens Liebestod Final Scene From Richard Wagner's Tristan Und Isolde S 447 - Franz Liszt
Berceuse No.7 From Elegies BV 249 - Ferruccio Busoni
Peace Piece - Bill Evans

Of the new young guns Igor Levit is one I have been most impressed with. A pianist already with poise, maturity and purity of tone.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Serenade No.1 in D major, op.11. Andreas Spering, Capella Augustina

All-Brahms day continues... not sure why I've decided to stick it out with the one-composer thing today, but I'll take it. I'm hearing a lot of incredible music. I like the sound of the orchestra, period instruments (I think) in a chamber sized orchestra.


----------



## starthrower

Joe B said:


> David Zinman's sensibilities as a conductor are excellent. I love the CD's I have of him leading the Orchestra of St Luke's.


Nice chap too! I saw him conduct at an upstate NY festival last summer. He was right at home conducting Mozart, Mendelssohn, and a brand new modern piece he premiered that night.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 8
William Steinberg & Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Helgi

Two Schumann concertos with Furtwängler and the Berlin Philharmonic, both recorded in 1942: Piano Concerto Op. 54 with Walter Gieseking, and Cello Concerto Op. 129 with Tibor de Machula.


----------



## Joe B

Walter Weller leading the National Orchestra of Belgium in Josef Suk's "Symphony No. 2 - Asrael":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135973


*Edward Elgar*

The Music Makers, op. 69
Sea Pictures, op. 37

Sarah Connolly, mezzo-soprano
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Simon Wright, conductor

2006


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 135973
> 
> 
> *Edward Elgar*
> 
> The Music Makers, op. 69
> Sea Pictures, op. 37
> 
> Sarah Connolly, mezzo-soprano
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
> Simon Wright, conductor
> 
> 2006


I got this when Naxos was offering it for free. It was my introduction to Elgar and still I really like it. Great performances.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All great.

Gliere: Symphony No. 3. Faletta Buffalo.










Elgar: Symphony No. 1 & 2. Davis, LSO.










Mahler: Symphony No. 8 Popp, Auger, others Solti Chicago.










Strauss: Tod Und Verklärung, Op.24 Monteux, San Francisco.


----------



## Alfacharger

If Wagner had lived to write later symphonies, they would probably sound like this. It is a fine symphony but the recording is badly engineered. Strong 2nd Symphony.










Two 12 tone concert works along with a "pops" piece from the silver age film composer Jerry Goldsmith. The Cantata "Christus Apollo", Music for Orchestra and Fireworks.










Finally 2 concert works by Bernard Herrmann. The cantata "Moby Dick" and the model for his Psycho score, the 12 tone Sinfonietta for Strings.


----------



## Coach G

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 135973
> 
> 
> *Edward Elgar*
> 
> The Music Makers, op. 69
> Sea Pictures, op. 37
> 
> Sarah Connolly, mezzo-soprano
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
> Simon Wright, conductor
> 
> 2006


Elgar: _Sea Pictures_
Vaughan Williams: _A Sea Symphony_
Britten: _Sea Interludes_ from _Peter Grimes_

No wonder the British were known for a great navy.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphony #6
Karel Ančerl & Toronto Symphony Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 135975


18 arias and songs

Renée Fleming, soprano

recorded 1996-2006, compilation 2012


----------



## Rogerx

Walton, Grisi & Prokofiev: Heroes

Adrien La Marca (soloist)

Liège Royal Philharmonic, Christian Arming

Grisi, G M: On the Reel
Prokofiev: Ten Pieces from Romeo and Juliet, Op. 75
Walton: Viola Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

D Smith said:


> Recent listening. All great.
> 
> Mahler: Symphony No. 8 Popp, Auger, others Solti Chicago.


On telly last night from Amsterdam Jansons


----------



## Rogerx

Goldmark: Suite No. 1 in D major for Violin and Piano Op. 11/ Walter, B: Sonata for piano & violin

Philippe Graffin (violin), Pascal Devoyon (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Madetoja-Symphonies 1-3
> 
> Sakari and the Iceland S.O.
> 
> I do not really intend to embark on a crusade about under appreciated composers.....there are many and it is often a personal judgement.....but I would encourage members ( if they have not heard his music before of course) to give the man a spin.


Sorry everyone.....have just had to edit this post when I realised the key word 'not' was missing...…

Still listening to Madetoja again this morning!


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini Discoveries

Orchestra Filarmonica Della Scala, Riccardo Chailly

The two best pieces on this disc are the first and the last, so if the procession of mediocre funeral marches starts to get you down jumpy to track 15 - it's yet another funeral march, but is... - BBC Music Music.

Marche 22 Septembre 1810
Marche 8 Février 1814
Marche du préfet du département de l'eure et loir
Marche Funebre (1820)
Marche pour instruments à vent
Marche pour le pompe funèbre du Général Hoche
Marche pour le retour du préfet du département de l'eure et loir
Marche religieuse pour le jour du sacre de Charles X
Marche religieuse pour le pompe funèbre du Général Hoche
Marcia composta per il signore Baron di Braun
Symphony in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, B9 'The Bells of Zlonice

Staatskapelle Berlin, Otmar Suitner


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5 and variations

Ralph Kirschbaum (cello) & Shai Wosner (piano)


----------



## Taplow

Music to bake pies to …










… chicken and mushroom, if you're wondering.


----------



## accmacmusic

Getting into Corelli, and currently looking for good performers.


----------



## The3Bs

Lazy Saturday start...

Max Richter - Sleep









CD2
1. Patterns (cypher)
2. Solo
3. Aria 1
4. Return 2 (song)
5. nor earth, nor boundless sea
6. Dream 11 (whisper music)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Howard Hanson: Symphony #4, Op. 34 "Requiem"
Howard Hanson & Eastman Rochester Symphony Orchestra


----------



## sonance

Alexandre-Pierre-François Boëly (1785 - 1858)
- Sonate à quatre mains op. 17 (c. 1829)
- Duo à quatre mains op. 4 (1855)
- Quatuor-Sonate à quatre mains op. 31 (quartet: 1824-27 ?; year of arrangement unknown)
Laurent Martin and Betty Hovette, piano (ligia)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 19

*Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges*
with Gerald Moore (piano)
recorded 1972

*Mendelssohn: Elijah - Woe unto then who forsake Him
- O rest in the Lord*
New Philharmonia Orchestra - Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos
recorded 1968

*Mendelssohn: Psalm 42
Mendlessohn: Infelice
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody*
London Symphony Chorus
City of London Sinfonia - Richard Hickox
recorded 1989

The penultimate disc starts with the remaining item from her 1972 _Favourites_ album and continues with two arias from the 1968 Frühbeck de Burgos recording of _Elijah_, her singing of _O rest in the Lord_ sung with a sincerity and compassion that enfolds you in its warm embrace.

It was perhaps an unfortunate idea to present the Mendelssohn _Psalm_ of thrity years later straight after, for she sounds uncharacteristically tentative and strained in the solos, which are designated for soprano. The concert aria that follows fare a little better as the tessitura lies slightly lower, but there are not performances I would want to listen to often. On the other hand, the Brahms _Alto Rhapsody_, recorded the same year, is rather wonderful and probably the gem of these late sessions. It lies a lot lower of course, so the sounds a great deal more comfortable, and it is a wonderful memento of the moving performance I heard these same artists give of the work at the Barbican round about the time of this recording and shortly before she retired. As in the live performance, the moment when the music shifts from the minor to the major is a moment of pure magic. This is definitely the prize of these late recording sessions.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part five for this morning and early afternoon. Changed my mind on the spur of the moment - harpsichord for the first book of the '_48_' rather than on piano which I was originally going to go for.

_Das Wohltemperirte Clavier_ book one - 24 preludes and fugues BWV846-869 (by 1722):










_Fantasia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV537 (pos. 1723):
_Toccata and Fugue_ [_Dorian_] in D-minor BWV538 (by 1717):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C BWV547 (poss. 1725):
_Sechs Choräle von verschiedener Art_ [_Schübler-Chorales_] BWV645-650 (1748-49, based on earlier church cantatas):


----------



## Common Listener

accmacmusic said:


> Getting into Corelli, and currently looking for good performers.


Hi, welcome aboard. What got me into Corelli was I Musici's recording of Opus 6 and I'm also pretty happy with the Musica Amphion recording of the complete works on Brilliant Classics which was a good bargain. (I'm HIP-biased, but not absolutist.)


----------



## sonance

Antoine (Anthoine) Boësset (c. 1587 - 1643)
Je meurs sans mourir
[The booklet doesn't specify the works other than by title; I couldn't find out to which book the works belong (9 books for: Airs de cour polyphoniques) or other collections (airs pour voix et luth etc.). Sorry.]
Le Poème Harmonique/Vincent Dumestre (alpha)

[original cover; back cover from a newer release with all titles]

















[my copy is part of this box (Moulinié, Guédron, Boësset), the booklet probably giving a shortened text]


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Yesterday afternoon was Mendelssohn while building shelves in the shed...





















Jan Lisiecki does a fantastic job on the Piano Concerto.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Last night and this morning we have Prokofiev and advil for sore muscles from working yesterday...





















I'm listening to a lot of Prokofiev's music for the first time, so it's still early in the process but I'm finding his Piano Concertos to be more enjoyable to me than his other works.


----------



## Helgi

Berlin Philharmonic DCH this morning:










Schumann Piano Concerto Op. 54 with Martha Argerich and Riccardo Chailly, from 2014.










Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2 with Leif Ove Andsnes and Bernard Haitink, from 2011.


----------



## Bourdon

accmacmusic said:


> Getting into Corelli, and currently looking for good performers.


Try Roy Goodman Hyperion


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 20

*Berlioz: Les nuits d'été*
City of London Sinfonia - Richard Hickox
recorded 1990

*Bach arr. Gounod: Ave Maria
Parry: Jersualem
Liddle: The lord is my shepherd
Liddle: How lovely are thy dwellings
Liddle: Abide with me
Davies: God be in my head
Vaughan Williams: The call
Sanderson: Beyond the dawn
Martin: The holy child
Brahe: Bless this house
Warlock: Balulalow
Ford: A prayer to our Lady
Thomson: The knight of Bethlehem
Durifulé: Requiem - Pie jesu
Plumstead: A grateful heart
Plumstead: Close thine eyes
arr. Ledger: Were you there?*
with Philip Ledger - organ
recorded 1980

The final disc in this wonderful set is perhaps the only one I would call dispensable, though I was actually pleasantly surprised by the Berlioz. She takes a little less time over the songs now, and this performance comes in around three minutes shorter than the Barbirolli. She still has an innate understanding of Berlioz and the way to shape and mould the phrases, but there is also a slight feeling of her husbanding her resources where the Barbirolli (and the live Giulini) find her in full vocal plenitude. They are still the ones I would reach for when wanting to hear Baker in this work.

The remaning items are from a disc called _Songs for Sunday_ which will no doubt be more to some people's taste than to mine. She sings with her customary sincerity and generosity of spirit, but I don't really respond to the religious sentimentality of the material.

However these twenty discs have confirmed for me Baker's place as one of the greatest singers of the latter half of the twentieth century. How lucky we are that she left behind her such a rich and varied legacy.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Various works (Disc 5) - Artur Schnabel with help from Karl Ulrich Schnabel, LSO, Sir Adrian Boult & Sir Malcolm Sargent.
Recordings date from 1936-1948.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem (and Quattro Pezzi Sacri not sure yet)

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)


----------



## Guest002

Vaughan Williams, The Pilgrim's Progress, Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir.

RVW gets a bad rap as an opera composer, but the Pilgrim has wonderful dramatic moments and glorious tunes throughout. I've never seen it live on stage, though. I imagine it could get a little preachy at times! I'd pay good money to see it if I could. His 150th anniversary is coming up next year: maybe there'll be a staged version I can get to?!


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Symphony - Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 4 - Requiem":


----------



## The3Bs

Lazy Saturday start...

Max Richter - Sleep

View attachment 135988


CD3
1. moth-like stars
2. Path 17 (before the ending of daylight)
3. Space 26 (epicardium)
4. Patterns (lux)


----------



## The3Bs

Ólafur Arnalds & Alice Sara Ott ‎- The Chopin Project









Beautiful concept album... 
Problems with the LP pressing though ...Better the CD.

Ethereally beautiful Reminiscence track....


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

CD 4


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Piano Trio No.1 in D minor, op.63. Florestan Trio

Wow, what a masterpiece. I haven't heard it in about 6 months. Definitely a piano trio to rival those of Brahms, Mendelssohn, Schubert & even the G minor trio of his wife Clara (a major work in the genre, make no mistake). Can't imagine a better performance than the Florestans here. I'm glad I was able to get it for cheap because their CDs sometimes run expensive on the used market (for example, I can't find a good price anywhere on their other Schumann disc).


----------



## Malx

Marcel Landowski, Un enfant appelle - Galina Vishnevskaya (soprano), Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Orchestre National de France, Rostropovich.

A first listen to this very interesting work described by the composer as a cantata/concerto - a description which is very apt.
For a composition written as recently as 1979 there is nothing to frighten off those not normally predisposed to listening to modern works - I found this an intriguing piece and one that I will return to.


----------



## flamencosketches

Mini Schubert & Schumann kick continues w/...










*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.9 in C major, D944, the "Great". George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

I love this performance. Totally high octane. The Cleveland Orchestra of the '50s and '60s has to be one of the best sounding bands of all time. I love every performance of theirs I've heard, from that era.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Offenbach

Camille Thomas (cello), feat. Nemanja Radulovic (violin), feat. Rolando Villazón (tenor)

Offenbach: Barcarolle (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Offenbach: Harmonies des bois, Op. 76
Offenbach: Introduction, Prière et Boléro for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 22
Offenbach: Je suis Brésilien, j'ai de l'or (from La vie parisienne)
Offenbach: La Vie Parisienne (Paris Life)
Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Offenbach: Les Larmes de Jacqueline (No. 3 from Harmonies des bois, Op. 76)
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saëns: Suite for Cello & Orchestra, Op. 16b


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 - 3
William Steinberg & Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Just finished:

















Now onto this:


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> Mini Schubert & Schumann kick continues w/...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.9 in C major, D944, the "Great". George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> I love this performance. Totally high octane. The Cleveland Orchestra of the '50s and '60s has to be one of the best sounding bands of all time. I love every performance of theirs I've heard, from that era.


Totally concur... also listened to a different edition of this CD this week... driven but without being overblown, an absolute joy...


----------



## eljr

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2019
Winner - Assorted Program

International Classical Music Awards
2020
Winner - Assorted Program


----------



## Bourdon

*Hendrik Andriessen*

CD 4

Suite
Interludium
Preghiera
Fuga à 5 voci
Offertorium
Sinfonia
Improvisatie Albert de Klerk


----------



## Enthusiast

A lot of thanks to Elgar's Ghost for his heads up about these wonderful works. On my third hearing now.


----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> Lazy Saturday start...
> 
> Max Richter - Sleep
> 
> View attachment 135988
> 
> 
> CD3
> 1. moth-like stars
> 2. Path 17 (before the ending of daylight)
> 3. Space 26 (epicardium)
> 4. Patterns (lux)


did you nap this time? lol


----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> Ólafur Arnalds & Alice Sara Ott ‎- The Chopin Project
> 
> View attachment 136001
> 
> 
> Beautiful concept album...
> Problems with the LP pressing though ...Better the CD.
> 
> Ethereally beautiful Reminiscence track....


Color me shocked. I thought I was teh only one who ever listened to this disc!

(I need to break it out again)


----------



## sbmonty

Hanson: Symphony No. 4


----------



## sonance

Jacques Boisgallais (* 1927)
Musique de chambre
- Sonate no. 1 (for violin and piano, 2001, rev. 2003)
- Toccata (for two pianos, 1957, rev. 2002)
- Trio-Passacaille (piano, violin, cello, 2001)
- Divertimento (clarinet, violin, cello, piano (2002, rev. 2004)
- String Quartet no. 1 (1958; version by Ensemble Syntonia: 2005)
Geneviève Laurenceau, violin, Lorène de Ratuld, piano; Philippa Neuteboom, piano; Zachary Deak, piano; Jérôme Conte, clarinet; Sébastien van Kuijk, cello; Ensemble Syntonia (le chant du monde)


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Songs

Julia Sitkovetsky (soprano), Roger Vignoles (piano)

At my window, Op. 26 No.10
Songs (12), Op. 21
Songs (14), Op. 34
Songs (6), Op. 38
Songs (6), Op. 4
Songs (6), Op. 8
Spring torrents, Op. 14 No.11


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> did you nap this time? lol


Still not... had a nice cup of coffee and was chatting to my wife about the music...

Maybe one day... I will fall asleep... but at the moment even with the undulating sound waves I am still too curious to see the development


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> Color me shocked. I thought I was teh only one who ever listened to this disc!
> 
> (I need to break it out again)


Go for it...
Even though I maybe had expected a bit more experimentation from Ólafur Arnalds based on his other work, I still enjoyed it.


----------



## The3Bs

another spin of...

Sibelius ‎- Symphony No. 5 / Symphony No. 7 / Valse Triste









Leif Segerstam
The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra

This time on the main HIFI system... Excellent dynamic range is confirmed and that is put to good use to manage the many moods of Sibelius music. The 5th has spots here and there that maybe sound rushed... The Valse Triste really takes advantage of the superb sound quality...On the 7th the jury is still out (I am not as seasoned on the as I am on some other Sibelius).


----------



## millionrainbows

Yvonne Loriod: Mozart Concertos and Turkish Sonata; Lizst B minor Sonata.

She is very good with Mozart, and it's interesting to hear it with the Domaine Musical cond. by Pierre Boulez. Her touch is very articulate and assured.
















​


----------



## flamencosketches

*Clara Wieck-Schumann*: Piano Trio in G minor, op.17. Clara Wieck Trio

I would highly recommend this work to any fan of the piano trio genre. It's so good.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> Yvonne Loriod: Mozart Concertos and Turkish Sonata; Lizst B minor Sonata.


That looks interesting. I'm listening on Spotify. Hey, she's also playing the music of her husband. I'm looking forward to hearing that also. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Guest002

Hans-Hubert Schönzeler conducting the Bournemouth Sinfonietta in a performance of Edmund Rubbra's Symphony No. 10.


----------



## Vasks

*Vogler - Overture to "Athalie" (Bamert/Chandos)
Myslivecek - Symphony in C from "Six Symphonies 1772" (Gaigg/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #76 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #16 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Rogerx

Vasks said:


> *Vogler - Overture to "Athalie" (Bamert/Chandos)
> Myslivecek - Symphony in C from "Six Symphonies 1772" (Gaigg/cpo)
> F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #76 (Kodaly/Naxos)
> W. A. Mozart - Symphony #16 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


Still your Vinyl Vasks?


----------



## Rogerx

Eastman-Rochester Symphony Orchestra Howard Hanson


----------



## jim prideaux

flamencosketches said:


> Mini Schubert & Schumann kick continues w/...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.9 in C major, D944, the "Great". George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> I love this performance. Totally high octane. The Cleveland Orchestra of the '50s and '60s has to be one of the best sounding bands of all time. I love every performance of theirs I've heard, from that era.


Coincidence.....this recording has just turned up in the post today. I had read so many positives comments about it that I could not ignore a reasonably priced second hand copy on line.....looking forward to listening to it but at the moment Daniel Lanois is 'doing it' for me...….


----------



## The3Bs

jim prideaux said:


> Coincidence.....this recording has just turned up in the post today. I had read so many positives comments about it that I could not ignore a reasonably priced second hand copy on line.....looking forward to listening to it but at the moment Daniel Lanois is 'doing it' for me...….


Good purchase... I think you will not regret it... 
Looking forward to your reaction when you get down to it.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Mily Balakirev*: Piano Sonata No.1 in B-flat minor, op.5. Nicholas Walker

First serious listen to anything Balakirev other than Islamey. So far so good. Reminds me of the Liszt B minor sonata. This is a free download on the Naxos newsletter, check the "Ridiculous Bargains" thread in the Recordings subforum. I think it consists of three versions of essentially the same sonata and this, despite the "No.1" moniker, is the 2nd incarnation of the 3.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Messaien, Colors of the Celestial City*

Yvonne Loriod on piano. My wife's in the next room. It's time to break out the headphones.


----------



## The3Bs

Now onto...

Shostakovich ‎- Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"









Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic

From the Royal Edition... but with excellent sound. Driven, dynamic and full of drama!!!


----------



## eljr

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> *Mily Balakirev*: Piano Sonata No.1 in B-flat minor, op.5. Nicholas Walker
> 
> First serious listen to anything Balakirev other than Islamey. So far so good. Reminds me of the Liszt B minor sonata. This is a free download on the Naxos newsletter, check the "Ridiculous Bargains" thread in the Recordings subforum. I think it consists of three versions of essentially the same sonata and this, despite the "No.1" moniker, is the 2nd incarnation of the 3.


Thank you!!! 
Downloading now...


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: 'Kaddish' Symphony & Bizet: Symphony in C major

Felicia Montealegre (speaker), Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Camerata Singers, Columbus Boychoir, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Messaien, Colors of the Celestial City*
> 
> Yvonne Loriod on piano. My wife's in the next room. It's time to break out the headphones.


Wife outside,happiness inside.....


----------



## Bourdon

*Béla Bartók*

Concerto for Orchestra *This music was in my head last night*
Dance Suite
Music for strings,percussion and celesta

Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bertali

https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/catalogue/products/beethoven-symphonies-nos-1-6-scherchen-11946


----------



## Guest002

Ernest Moeran's Symphony in G minor, David Lloyd-Jones conducting the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.
Not a huge fan of Moeran -but this symphony has excitement and charm.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136015


*Joseph Haydn*

"Sun Quartets"

Quartet No. 27 in D major, op. 20, no. 4
Quartet No. 23 in F minor, op. 20, no. 5
Quartet No. 24 in A major, op. 20, no. 6

Kodály Quartet

1993


----------



## eljr




----------



## sonance

Mel Bonis (1858 - 1937)
Chamber Music
- Piano Quartet no. 1 (1905)
- Soir, matin (piano trio; 1907)
- Piano Quartet no. 2 (1927)
Mozart Piano Quartet (mdg)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Malcolm Arnold*: Symphony No.6, op.95. Andrew Penny, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland

This is a killer symphony! Probably my favorite of Arnold's along with the 9th.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6
*


----------



## starthrower

Axel Borup-Jorgensen 1924-2012


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Malcolm Arnold*: Symphony No.6, op.95. Andrew Penny, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland
> 
> This is a killer symphony! Probably my favorite of Arnold's along with the 9th.


Continuing onto Symphony No.5, op.74 (yes I'm listening to the disc backwards). This is a damn good work too. The wind melodies strike me as somewhat Sibelian, and there is almost a momentum kind of like Sibelius's own 5th, though with a totally different flow. I love the darkness of Arnold's music. It's not really a bleak kind of darkness like that which inhabits so much of Shostakovich's symphonic music (maybe with the exception of Arnold's 9th which really is quite bleak) but more of a kind of soul-searching darkness. A really troubled guy. Interestingly, like Sibelius, he largely retired from composition decades before his death in the mid-2000s, having finished his valedictory 9th symphony in 1988 and not writing much thereafter.

Anyone curious about the late Sir Malcolm Arnold and his symphonies could do much worse than to start here, especially at Naxos price.


----------



## The3Bs

Magical..






Just annoying with the youtube adverts coming in at the wrong moments...


----------



## Enthusiast

A long time since I played this album through - more often I select a piece from it to hear - but I suspect I'll be doing so again quite soon.


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 2 - LPO, Berglund.
The live performance from the Royal Festival Hall - excellent.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Rudolf Buchbinder


----------



## Guest002

Erland von Koch, Symphony No. 2. 
B Tommy Andersson, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra

I'd had enough of the English (and Irish) for the day! The 20th century nordics can be surprisingly good. I like this symphony very much: it has a whiff of American vastness about it, weirdly enough. Decently orchestrated too, I think.


----------



## Itullian

1 & 6


----------



## eljr




----------



## Colin M

Nielsen, Symphony No. 4 (“The Inextinguishable”). P Jarvi Frankfurt Radio

Written in 1916 during another challenging time in our history. Out of chaos remains hope and resilience. A beautiful performance of a beautifully expressionistic work.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schumann - Dichterliebe*
Fritz Wunderlich (tenor), Hubert Giesen (piano)

A pretty badly-recorded performance for 1965 DG, but a deeply sensitive performance of one of the greatest of all song cycles IMO. I love how Schumann writes an equal part for the piano and gives it monologues of its own to craft a truly intimate and symbiotic dialogue.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125
Anna-Kristiina Kaappola, Marianne Beate Kielland, Markus Schäfer, Thomas Bauer
Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Organ Concertos, Op. 4*

These pieces don't do much for me, but I keep stabbing at the beast.


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Handel, Organ Concertos, Op. 4*
> 
> These pieces don't do much for me, but I keep stabbing at the beast.
> 
> View attachment 136029


You can get the organ concertos played on piano. i like them much better that way.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> You can get the organ concertos played on piano. i like them much better that way.


I didn't know that. I'll have to check into that. Thanks!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Missa de Beata Virgine I*

This is done in a halting manner, which may be to sound expressive. I guess some people like Palestrina that way. I don't seem to be one of them. Or maybe I just got up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> I didn't know that. I'll have to check into that. Thanks!


They're on CPO..............










There's the opus 7 ones also.


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic! Sound and performance!!!


----------



## eljr

cd 3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Howells, Hymnus Paradisi
*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136034


*Gustav Mahler*

Symphonies 1-10
Das Lied von der Erde

Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester
Gary Bertini, conductor

recorded 1984-1991, compilation 2005


----------



## Knorf

Ravel: String Quartet in F
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## eljr

CD 4


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Schumann - Dichterliebe*
> Fritz Wunderlich (tenor), Hubert Giesen (piano)
> 
> A pretty badly-recorded performance for 1965 DG, but a deeply sensitive performance of one of the greatest of all song cycles IMO. I love how Schumann writes an equal part for the piano and gives it monologues of its own to craft a truly intimate and symbiotic dialogue.


A 5 star recording if I ever heard one. My CD is coming in the mail and hopefully arrives soon...


----------



## Art Rock

Schnittke - Cello concerto 1, (k)ein Sommernachtstraum etc on BIS double CD.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: String Trio No.2 in B-flat major, D581. Grumiaux Trio

I don't think I even knew Schubert had written any string trios, but I'll take it. So far so good. I picked this up at a great local used book/CD shop that just reopened today.


----------



## Rambler

*Johann Sebastian [email protected] Violin Concertos etc.* Isabelle Faust and the Akademie Fur Alte Musik Berlim on harmonia mundi







Continuing from yesterday with the second disc from this fine 2 CD set

This contains:

- Suite No. 2 for violin and strings BWV 1067

- TRIO Sonata for oboe, violin and basso continuo BWV 527

- Concerto for violin, strings and basso continuo BWV 1056RSonata from the Cantata 'Himmelskonig, sei willkommen' BWV 182

- Concerto for violin, strings and basso contino BWV 1041

- Sinfonia BWV 1045

- Concerto for 2 violins, strings and basso continuo BWV 1043

-


----------



## PWoolfson

Just amazing....


----------



## Dimace

As I have already declared to you, for me are existing only TWO pianist for Brahms (this, of course is exaggeration, but I prefer to listen to Johannes with them) : *Claudio & Dimitris (Sgouros)* Tonight's presentation (and hearing) comes with the first and LPO under Carlo-Maria and is been given the way meant to be: Grey Colors, vertigo felling, unstoppable climaxes, continuously dramatic changes from the orchestra and the performer and unbelievable engagement. The last word (engagement) is Brahms' secret. I found this only from the Chilean and the Greek. If I had to describe this phenomenon I could say that is a form of unity or unison. Orchester, director, performer, composer, piano, audience, everything are becoming one and together are singing the music. Brahms is FFFFFFFFn difficult composer. He was great pianist but, as many they did, not great analytical with his music scores. Claudio and Dimitris taught us with Johannes what Glenn taught us with the Father: Brain must be involved! Use your brain with this composer. The score will not help you a lot. If you wait from the partiture to drive you through the forest you will be lost. But, to do it, you must have one… OK! Big recording this one! Very big. Point.


----------



## Malx

Humphrey Searle, Symphonies Nos 3 & 5 - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.

I was aware of the name and had read his music could be 'difficult' but I fearlessly opened the streaming service and delved in.
Nothing to be frightened of here, I enjoyed both works and will try the other Symphonies in the next couple of days. There are shades of the influence of one of his tutors - Webern, which is not a bad thing imo.


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

No.4

I'm not really a Solti collector but this cycle sounds great to my ears. The recorded sound is beautiful, and old George doesn't feel like he drank a pot of coffee before stepping onto the podium. A graceful and lyrical performance it is.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #8
Jonathan Nott & Tokyo Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> No.4
> 
> I'm not really a Solti collector but this cycle sounds great to my ears. The recorded sound is beautiful, and old George doesn't feel like he drank a pot of coffee before stepping onto the podium. A graceful and lyrical performance it is.


I have terrible and wired problem with Johannes's symphonies: I don't like them, because I can understand NOTHING of them. Solti and this set helped me a lot. I'm not the correct person to speak about Brahms's symphonies, but I suggest also this one.


----------



## The3Bs

Continuing the Igor trend...evening concert:

Johannes Brahms: Klavierkonzert Nr. 1 d-moll






Igor Levit
Jukka-Pekka Saraste
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln

To be honest I was expecting more after hearing some of his Solo recordings... 
He never really catches real fire in the first movement very focused on getting al the notes right!!! There are moments where he really tries but... The opening of the second is altogether much better (here we can see some deeper thinking already) and the finale is good. The orchestral playing is throughout very good...

The maturity he already showed in his Bach and Beethoven recordings is not yet really there on this...


----------



## Rambler

*C.P.E. Bach: The Wurttemberg Sonatas (2)* Moklos Spanyi, Clavichord on BIS








Sonatas 4, 5 and 6 from the Wurttemberg Sonatas.

Two challenged here.

Firstly C.P.E. Bach's music. This is very early 'classical' and I suppose experimental in a sense. It's very 'choppy' and short breathed.

Secondly there is the instrument. The Clavichord is a delicate instrument, as compared to the harpsichord or fortepiano. It was particularly favoured by CPE Bach. I recon you need a good recording and good hi-fi to get all the nuances required to really appreciate this music.

And this is a pretty good recording of these transitional period works.. Not exactly music I love, but rather fascinating.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part six for this evening (Inventions/Sinfonias and Clavier-Übung III pt.1), concluding in the morning (Goldbergs).

_(15) Inventions_ BWV772-786 (c. 1720-23):
_(15) Sinfonias_ BWV787-801 (c. 1720-23):

plus eight pieces from the _Anna Magdalena Notebook II_ (by 1725 - some pieces by other composers):



_*Clavier-Übung III pt.1*_

_Praeludium_ BWV552/1
_(12) Chorale Preludes_ BWV669-680

(virtually all composed 1735-39):










_Goldberg Variations_ [_Clavier-Übung IV_] BWV988 (by 1741):


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> As I have already declared to you, for me are existing only TWO pianist for Brahms (this, of course is exaggeration, but I prefer to listen to Johannes with them) : *Claudio & Dimitris (Sgouros)* Tonight's presentation (and hearing) comes with the first and LPO under Carlo-Maria and is been given the way meant to be: Grey Colors, vertigo felling, unstoppable climaxes, continuously dramatic changes from the orchestra and the performer and unbelievable engagement. The last word (engagement) is Brahms' secret. I found this only from the Chilean and the Greek. If I had to describe this phenomenon I could say that is a form of unity or unison. Orchester, director, performer, composer, piano, audience, everything are becoming one and together are singing the music. Brahms is FFFFFFFFn difficult composer. He was great pianist but, as many they did, not great analytical with his music scores. Claudio and Dimitris taught us with Johannes what Glenn taught us with the Father: Brain must be involved! Use your brain with this composer. The score will not help you a lot. If you wait from the partiture to drive you through the forest you will be lost. But, to do it, you must have one… OK! Big recording this one! Very big. Point.
> 
> View attachment 136040


Thank you for your description!!!
I do know that Arrau recording but have nevrr got around to hear Sgouros. I will put it in my queue....if you say it is that great!!!

I would consider the Barenboim/Barbirolli (also with the Philarmonia) in the same style as the Arrau but with some tempo differences...

I do like very much the Fleisher/Szell also as well as Zimerman/Rattle, Gilels/Jochum, Horowitz/Toscanini and a live Hélène Grimaud/Michael Gielen...


----------



## Dimace

The3Bs said:


> Continuing the Igor trend...evening concert:
> 
> Johannes Brahms: Klavierkonzert Nr. 1 d-moll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igor Levit
> Jukka-Pekka Saraste
> WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
> 
> To be honest I was expecting more after hearing some of his Solo recordings...
> He never really catches real fire in the first movement very focused on getting al the notes right!!! There are moments where he really tries but... The opening of the second is altogether much better (here we can see some deeper thinking already) and the finale is good. The orchestral playing is throughout very good...
> 
> The maturity he already showed in his Bach and Beethoven recordings is not yet really there on this...


This, altogether, is not sufficient. (I don't say bad) We must be much better with our major composers. This hypotonic felling, especially in the first movement, doesn't suit to Brahms. I can't understand why the Köln must work with director from Finland, the Berlin from Russia, etc. Igor is very meticulous pianist, but more technic oriented than is needed (in this work). The piano sound SUPER.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX




----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> This, altogether, is not sufficient. (I don't say bad) We must be much better with our major composers. This hypotonic felling, especially in the first movement, doesn't suit to Brahms. I can't understand why the Köln must work with director from Finland, the Berlin from Russia, etc. Igor is very meticulous pianist, but more technic oriented than is needed (in this work). The piano sound SUPER.


That is why I stated I was expecting more...
As you state, Igor is a meticulous pianist but that already shows flashes of great maturity with is Beethoven Piano Sonata cycle and some of his other recordings ... but it looks like he was too concentrated on getting the notes right and not really trying to show us is own way of feeling Brahms (i.e. entering the world of the mature interpreter) like we can see by some other Greats...

In what regards your other comments... it is the result of progress and of world standardization ... everyone goes study everywhere and that opens doors that in the past where not there....


----------



## Itullian

Was finally able to track down this very difficult to find set.
Excellent


----------



## Rambler

*Chen Reiss: Arias by Mozart, Haydn, Cimarosa & Saliera* Chen Reiss (soprano) & L'Arte Del Mondo conducted by Werner Ehrhardt on Onyx
View attachment 136049


After CPE Bach's early classical, I'm jumping to archetypal classical music here. A pleasing collection of arias. Very enjoyable - if not exceptional music making.


----------



## Helgi

I recently discovered this Lucerne festival series from Audite, very good stuff at bargain prices on audite.de.










*Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto*
Isaac Stern
Maazel/Lucerne
1958

*Bartók Violin Concerto No. 2*
Isaac Stern
Ansermet/Lucerne
1956

Also found this early Jacqueline du Pré recording:










*Schumann: Cello Concerto*
Jacqueline du Pré
Gerd Albrecht/Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
1963


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Chopin: Piano Sonata #2, 3 Scherzi, Berceuse
Josef Hofmann


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.19 in F major, K459; Piano Concerto No.20 in D minor, K466; Rondo in D major, K382. Alfred Brendel, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

I have both volumes of this "Great Piano Concertos" series which includes 9, 15, 19-25 & 27. I'm going to try and listen to all of them over the next week or so. I've been neglecting the Mozart concertos lately.


----------



## Joe B

Just enough time before dinner for TrondheimSolistene performing Aaron Jay Kernis's "Musica Celestis":


----------



## flamencosketches

Finished; now onto a recent purchase, first listen:










*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Dona Nobis Pacem. Robert Spano, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, w/ soloists Jessica Rivera and Brett Polegato

So far so good. The home team delivers a good performance of this work I've never heard before. Talk in a recently-closed thread in the Religion subforum about the great sacred music of Vaughan Williams, an atheist, provoked my interest in this work. It might be seen as more of a pacifistic/antiwar piece than a strictly Christian one, but nevertheless. I am definitely enjoying what I'm hearing. Good sonics on the ASO Media in-house label. For decades the ASO had a strong association with Telarc, I wonder what happened. (Is Telarc still alive and well, even?)


----------



## Knorf

Magnus Lindberg: _Ur_, _Corrente_, _Duo concertante_, _Joy_
Ensemble InterContemporain, Peter Eötvös


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6
William Steinberg & Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## BlackAdderLXX




----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136063


*Gaetano Donizetti*

L'elisir d'amore

Orchestre et Chœur de l'Opéra National de Lyon
Evelino Pidò, conductor

1997, reissued 2012


----------



## 13hm13

Gross '--CC on ...








Rietz, Gross - Works for Cello and Orchestra - Klaus-Dieter Brandt


----------



## pmsummer

THE BANKS OF GREEN WILLOW
And Other Works by English Contemporaries
*George Butterworth - E.J. Moeran - Frank Bridge - Arnold Bax*
English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate - conductor
_
EMI_


----------



## Joe B

Craig Hella Johnson leading Conspirare in choral music of Jake Runestad:


----------



## 13hm13

PC 1 on...









Balakirev - Piano Concertos; Grande Fantaisie - Yablonsky


----------



## 13hm13

Bach -- Goldberg Variations BWV 988

Maria Tipo (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn Piano Concertos/ String Symphony No.12

John Ogdon/John Ogdon, Brenda Lucas

Academy of st Martin in the Field - Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

sonance said:


> Mel Bonis (1858 - 1937)
> Chamber Music
> - Piano Quartet no. 1 (1905)
> - Soir, matin (piano trio; 1907)
> - Piano Quartet no. 2 (1927)
> Mozart Piano Quartet (mdg)


Thanks for the reminder!!!!!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Alfacharger said:


> If Wagner had lived to write later symphonies, they would probably sound like this. It is a fine symphony but the recording is badly engineered. Strong 2nd Symphony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 12 tone concert works along with a "pops" piece from the silver age film composer Jerry Goldsmith. The Cantata "Christus Apollo", Music for Orchestra and Fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally 2 concert works by Bernard Herrmann. The cantata "Moby Dick" and the model for his Psycho score, the 12 tone Sinfonietta for Strings.


The Templeton and the Herrmann draw my attention. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.3 in D minor, the "Wagner". Günter Wand, Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks

So far so good. First listen to this recording. It's very detail-oriented, with emphasis on the softer sounds, but still incisive. It's still Bruckner, of course, to the bone-but it's less monumental than the likes of Barenboim or Klemperer. While I do love that monumental sound that Barenboim is able to get out of his orchestras in this repertoire, I think Wand's somewhat more "songlike" approach makes the music appear better, more important. Anyway, I'm a convert. I'll seek out more of these NDR recordings on RCA. They sound better than his earlier cycle with the Köln RSO, and I already have a lot of Bruckner with the BPO.


----------



## Rogerx

> 

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Satie: Six Gnossiennes, Trois Gymnopédies & Trois Sarabandes

Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria RV588 & Gloria RV589

Kenneth Bowen (tenor), Anne Wilkens (mezzo-soprano), Patrizia Kwella (soprano), Lynda Russell (soprano)

Choir Of St. John's College, Cambridge (chorus), The Wren Orchestra, George Gues.


----------



## Knorf

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Andras Schiff (piano)


----------



## Jacck

*Béla Bartók - piano quintet*
Janine Jansen & Friends - IKFU 2015 - Live Concert

*Villa-Lobos - Choros No. 11*
Marco Antonio de Almeida, piano
Orquestra Sinfonica Theatro Municipal de Sao Paulo, conductor: David Machado


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund


I really rate this set - the chamber orchestra scale illuminates details of Brahms writing that are sometimes hard to hear in full symphony orchestra recordings.


----------



## rice

d'Albert's string quartet op.11


----------



## Knorf

Malx said:


> I really rate this set - the chamber orchestra scale illuminates details of Brahms writing that are sometimes hard to hear in full symphony orchestra recordings.


Agreed! I'm glad I have some of the "old-fashioned" favorites, but I'm glad I have this one, too.


----------



## Guest002

It's one way to start a Sunday morning!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 9
William Steinberg & Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## sonance

Rogerx said:


> Thanks for the reminder!!!!!


Rogerx - it is good to know that Bonis isn't forgotten ... (and thanks for your feedback).

Joseph-Ermend Bonnal (also: Joseph Ermend-Bonnal) (1880 - 1944)
- String Quartet no. 1 (booklet: shortly after the First World War, already many performances in 1920)
- String Quartet no. 2 (1934)
Quatuor Debussy (arion)










Here's a review by Rob Barnett, musicweb-international:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2001/Aug01/Bonnal.htm


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The Ravel String Quartet is the new weekly listening. Quatuor Ebène shows up as #2 on the top voted recordings. I'm glad to give this a listen. The work is exceptional.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part seven for late morning and early afternoon.

_*Clavier-Übung III pt.2*_

_(9) Choral Preludes_ BWV661-689
_(4) Duets_ BWV802-805 
_Fuga_ BWV552/2

(virtually all composed 1735-39):










_Das Wohltemperirte Clavier_ book II BWV870-893 (by 1742):








***

(*** same recording but on EMI's _Reflexe_ imprint and with different sleeve art)


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> Chopin: Piano Sonata #2, 3 Scherzi, Berceuse
> Josef Hofmann
> 
> View attachment 136050


Oh! I need to get my hands on this!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Satie: Six Gnossiennes, Trois Gymnopédies & Trois Sarabandes
> 
> Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)


I am waiting for the arrival of a Reinbert de Leeuw Satie CD as well....


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Bach : The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1
> 
> Andras Schiff (piano)


The new Schiff ECM series havd changed my views on him.... for the better...


----------



## The3Bs

Early morning test/check... on a day of tests:

Schumann ‎- Carnaval / Kreisleriana









Mitsuko Uchida

I focused on the Kreisleriana a piece I like very much... 
Very polished playing and very good recording, however I get more Eusebius than Florestan. I miss the paranoia the manic playing of some passages I get with some other pianists..


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: The Cello Works

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), with Robert Kulek (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies (7), Op. 55 (B104)
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces (4) for Cello & Piano, Op. 75
Dvořák: Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Dvořák: Rondo in G minor for cello & piano, Op. 94, B. 171
Dvořák: Slavonic Dance No. 8 in G minor, Op. 46 No. 8
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## Eramire156

*Early morning Ravel*

For this week's string quartet thread

*Maurice Ravel
String Quartet in F major









Juilliard String Quartet
Robert Mann
Joel Smirnoff
Samuel Rhodes
Joel Krosnick*

May 13-15 1992


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: Waltzes, op.69, op.70, op. posth. Claudio Arrau

& I now see that it's one of my favorite composers' birthday, so next up:










*Erik Satie*: 3 Gymnopédies, 3 Sarabandes. Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## 13hm13

Reger - Mozart-Variationen; Hindemith - Weber-Metamorphosen - Davis


----------



## The3Bs

Continuing the Sunday exploration...

Carl Maria von Weber - Trio For Piano, Flute & Cello









Vadim Sakharov, piano; Irena Grafenauer, flute; Clemens Hagen, cello.


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^^
Thanks to you. 



Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120

Igor Levit (piano)

Levit's Diabelli Variations brim with exuberance, vitality and often humour, tumbling into one another with unstoppable energy but with such lightning-like shifts of character that the overall..


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.23 in A major, K488. Alfred Brendel, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Quite possibly my favorite Mozart concerto, mostly for that amazing adagio.


----------



## Bourdon

*Honneger*

Le Roi David


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.9 in D major. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic

Finally rounding out Bernstein's New York Philharmonic Mahler cycle with the 9th. After today I intend to take a little break from Mahler to focus on other composers. It's not as easy to listen to Mahler all the time now that I'm working full time again. But it's been a great couple of months worth of obsession.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> Thanks to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120
> 
> Igor Levit (piano)
> 
> Levit's Diabelli Variations brim with exuberance, vitality and often humour, tumbling into one another with unstoppable energy but with such lightning-like shifts of character that the overall..


:clap:

He is really very good on the current CD's that he (Sony) has so far published... and deserves a place amongst the current crop of pianists we have been lauding on these pages...


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 3 - Matthew Best leading the Corydon Singers and Orchestra in Anton Bruckner's "Te Deum" and "Mass No. 1 in D minor":


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> I really rate this set - the chamber orchestra scale illuminates details of Brahms writing that are sometimes hard to hear in full symphony orchestra recordings.


Can only agree Malx…….great interpretations and recordings.

Really pleased that I have this set alongside my other personal favourites such as Gielen, Skrowaczeski and Sanderling (both). In a similar way to Mackerras this cycle encourages the listener to consider the symphonies from a slightly different perspective.


----------



## The3Bs

Sunday exploration (3)

Mendelssohn ‎- Violin Concerto









Chouchane Siranossian
Jakob Lehmann
Anima Eterna

Not really a total exploration in what regards the music this time, but the interpreters. Have not heard the Mendelssohn violin for a while...

Never heard anything from Chouchane Siranossian and this CD will make me explore more.... She has on this CD a cristal clear tone that really suits the concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Du Puy & Weber: Bassoon Concertos

Bram van Sambeek (bassoon), Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Alexei Ogrintchouk


----------



## The3Bs

Sunday exploration (4)

Morton Feldman ‎- Rothko Chapel Why Patterns?









Back to really exploring new music....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Considering this is Furtwangler in the studio, and just taking it as it is, not as it could be, this really isn't that bad.


----------



## eljr

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2003

Editor's Choice
Rosette

Penguin Guide
Rosette


----------



## Malx

Today so far:

Thomas Ades, Life Story (complete disc) - Various players.

Magnus Lindberg, Chorale, Concerto for Orchestra, Sculpture - Finnish RSO, Sakari Oramo.

Kaija Saariaho, Graal Theatre (violin concerto) - John Storgards (violin), Avanti Chamber Orchestra, Hannu Lintu.


----------



## Vasks

*Corselli - Overture to "Achille in Sciro" (Moreno/Glossa)
Vivaldi - Concerto for Lute & Viola d'amore, RV 540 (Pine/Cedille)
Rameau - Gavotte ave 6 Doubles (PInnock/Archiv)
Rodriquez de Hita - Amor, solo tu encanto from "La Briseida" (Bayo/Naive)
Roman - Violin Concerto in F minor (Sparf/BIS)*


----------



## millionrainbows

Rameau, Harpsichord Works. The instrument here is not bothersome or tiring. It is not overly bright, and has plenty of low end, and is not fatiguing like some harpsichord recordings.

Rameau has new added attraction for me, knowing that he was one of the first theorists and was capable of abstract thought.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> >
> 
> Philip Glass: Piano Works
> 
> Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)
> 
> Siggi String Quartet


Such a good disc. All his recent releases are remarkable.


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos

Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay

Presto Editor's Choice
March 2020
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
May 2020
Recording of the Mont


----------



## Joe B

Richard Nance leading the Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in choral works by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos
> 
> Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay
> 
> Presto Editor's Choice
> March 2020
> Recording of the Month
> BBC Music Magazine
> May 2020
> Recording of the Mont


I don't know what the cover is all about, but I want to hear the Schoenberg. I have it queued up on Spotify.


----------



## sonance

André Boucourechliev (1925 - 1997)
- Quatuor III (string quartet; 1994)
- Miroir 2 (string quartet; 1989)
- Archipel II (string quartet; 1968)
Quatuor Ysaye (aeon)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Act 1


----------



## eljr

Manxfeeder said:


> I don't know what the cover is all about, but I want to hear the Schoenberg. I have it queued up on Spotify.


It's excellent!


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


> It's excellent!


Yeah, I'm impressed with it. The critics seem to prefer Hilary Hahn, but I'm hearing things here in this that I haven't heard before.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

The3Bs said:


> Oh! I need to get my hands on this!!!


I recommend! I've been listening to Chopin's newer recordings lately, and I've almost forgotten that Hofmann is a complete genius. I haven't heard Chopin played almost without a pedal in a long time.


----------



## Gray Bean

Faure Nocturnes
David Jalbert


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136110


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Exsultate, jubilate, KV 165
Regina coeli, KV 108
Ergo interest, KV 143
Regina coeli, KV 127

Emma Kirkby, soprano
Westminster Cathedral Boys Choir
Chorus of The Academy of Ancient Music
Orchestra of The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood

1984, reissued 2005


----------



## Bourdon

*Prae Bach torius*


----------



## Rogerx

Erik Satie encore!

Roland Pöntinen (piano)

Satie: Chapitres tournés en tous sens
Satie: Croquis et Agaceries d'un Gros Bonhomme en bois
Satie: Fantaisie-Valse
Satie: Gnossienne No. 3
Satie: Je te veux
Satie: Le Fils des Étoiles
Satie: Le Fils des Étoiles: trois préludes
Satie: Nocturne No. 1 'Doux et calme'
Satie: Nocturne No. 2 'Simplement'
Satie: Nocturne No. 3 'Un peu mouvementé'
Satie: Nocturne No. 4
Satie: Nocturnes (5)
Satie: Nocturne No. 5
Satie: Premier Menuet
Satie: Sarabande No. 1
Satie: Sarabande No. 2
Satie: Six Gnossiennes
Satie: Trois Gymnopédies
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 2
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Satie: Trois Sarabandes
Satie: Vieux Sequins et Vieilles Cuirasses


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund.
Prompted by an earlier post.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Chopin: Piano Concertos
Joseph Hofmann, New York Philharmonic & Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

Furtwangler and the VPO in the studio. It's a nice recording. There is a little Furtwanglering but not much. I think I get disappointed with it because I expect more from Furtwangler. But it is nice.


----------



## eljr

Spuren Der Verirrten (The Lost) – Philip Glass

Act 2


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Berlioz and Scriabin ...


----------



## Taplow

A recent discovery. Enjoying these somewhat fresh (to me) interpretations.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta
Recorded: 1972-05-02
Recording Venue: Royce Hall, University Of California, Los Angeles (U.C.L.A.)

_Mehta is in his element here. A good all-rounder. _


----------



## cougarjuno

Stravinsky - Firebird and Jeu de Cartes. Essa-Pekka Salonen/Philharmonia


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Soloists, Bruno Kittel Choir, Berlin PO, Wilhelm Furtwangler (March 1942).

Prompted by another current thread, this is a fine performance if you can listen through the haze of the 1942 sound quality - Pristine do a pretty decent job but can only work with the original material, there is a thicking and sign of distortion in the tuttis in the finale which is a shame.
For me Furtwangler may not be the 'Messiah' but then again nor is he a 'very naughty boy'.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project- Amadeus Quartet CD 16*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in F major op.59 no.1
String Quartet in E minor op. 59 no.2









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## Knorf

Continuing my own personal Bach pilgrimage: each church cantata on its proper day in the liturgical calendar.

J. S. Bach: Cantatas 86, 87, 97
Katharine Fuge, Robin Tyson, Steve Davislim, Stephan Loges
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part eight of eight tonight.

Joanna MacGregor's _AoF_ recording is seldom (if ever) seen or namechecked around here. As I have no other _AoF_ on piano with which to compare I wonder if anyone familiar with Macca's foray have any opinions?

_(6) Trio Sonatas_ BWV525-530 (c. 1730):










_Die Kunst der Fuge_ BWV1080 (bet. c. 1742-50 inc.):


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> Chopin: Piano Concertos
> Joseph Hofmann, New York Philharmonic & Sir John Barbirolli
> 
> View attachment 136114
> View attachment 136115


You are teasing us now!!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Sunday exploration (5)

Dan Tepfer ‎- Goldberg Variations / Variations









Not yet sure what to make of this.... need to spin it again at some point...

I did enjoy though my "Sunday exploration (4)" Rothko Chapel though...


----------



## Knorf

Elgar's ghost, Bach and Nancarrow! That's an intriguing idea!


----------



## Itullian

Took me a while to track down this set,
but it was worth it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Earlier today I listened to Furtwangler with the VPO in the studio. Now I'm comparing it with the same group eight years earlier live.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> Elgar's ghost, Bach and Nancarrow! That's an intriguing idea!


And Ms. MacGregor pulls it off convincingly.


----------



## Knorf

Richard Strauss: _Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche_, Op. 28
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

A wonderful performance from a very intriguing compilation.


----------



## jim prideaux

Grin and the Tampere P.O.

Melartin-2nd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Knorf

John Harbison: _Ulysses_ (complete ballet)
Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose

This is an extraordinary piece! It's probably Harbison's masterpiece, and worthy of far greater recognition.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Hanson: Symphony No. 4. Schwarz, Seattle. For Saturday Symphony and a favourite here.










Madetoja: Symphonies 1 & 3. Okon Fuoko. Storgards, Helsinki. Thanks to whoever mentioned this composer on this thread. This is very accessible and enjoyable music which I will return to again.










Schmidt: Symphonies 1 & 2. Orchestre Symphonique de Malmö - Vassili Sinaiski.










Bach: Cantatas BWV 4, 131, 106, 196. Kirkby Chance Harvey Daniels, Purcell Quartet. Minimalist Bach and very well done.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra. Wonderful performance and recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Hun-Joung Lim & Korean Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8
*
View attachment 136131


----------



## Itullian

Opus 17


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas* Steven Isserlis (cello) & Robert Levin (fortepiano) on hyperion

View attachment 136129

View attachment 136130


An excellent double CD set consisting of all 5 Beethoven cello sonatas plus various variations and an arrangement of the Horn Sonata for cello.

I wouldn't go as far as to say I prefer the fortepiano over the modern piano, but it undoubtedly lets the cello shine.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Joachim Raff

Weigl, K: Symphony No. 1 in E flat, Op. 5

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
Jürgen Bruns

_Sprinkles of Mahler in this unsung composer. Lots to like._


----------



## PWoolfson

Hold on tight for this performance....


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 136133
> 
> 
> Weigl, K: Symphony No. 1 in E flat, Op. 5
> 
> Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
> Jürgen Bruns
> 
> _Sprinkles of Mahler in this unsung composer. Lots to like._


The only symphony of his that I liked is the 6th. I don't feel a distinctive voice in this composer, but it's just me, anyway.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Weigl, K: Symphony No. 4 in F Minor

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
Jürgen Bruns

_Latest release from Capriccio and requires attention_


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Brahms Piano Concerto 1&2 this morning. Right now I'm listening to The Planets - Dutoit. A month ago I had never heard either of these.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 in C minor
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: Piano Sonatas (Horowitz); Mozart: String Quartets 18-19 (Quartetto Italiano); Debussy: Preludes (Paul Jacobs)


----------



## Rambler

*Chopin: Nocturnes 1 - 15* Adam Harasiewicz on Philips








I'm finishing this evening's listening in appropriate style - Chopin's Nocturnes Nos 1 - 15 from this double CD set - the first disc.

In my younger days I used to rather look down on Chopin - considering him somewhat light weight. The arrogance of youth!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Borodin: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Valery Gergiev & Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pig




----------



## Joe B

Neeme Jarvi leading The Philharmonia in Bela Bartok's "The Wooden Prince":


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Marek Janowski & L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening:


----------



## Joe B

Roger Norrington and The London Classical Players:


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp)

Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
Recording of the Month
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Winner - Chamber
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2018
Winner - Chamber
Also recommended
Building a Library
June 2018
Also recommended
Recording of the Week
Record Review
2nd December 2017
Recording of the Week
Shortlisted - Chamber
Gramophone Awards
2018
Shortlisted - Chamber
Winner - Chamber
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2018
Winner - Chamber


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


>


Isn't it a wonderful disc?


----------



## vmartell

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Schumann - Dichterliebe*
> Fritz Wunderlich (tenor), Hubert Giesen (piano)
> 
> A pretty badly-recorded performance for 1965 DG, but a deeply sensitive performance of one of the greatest of all song cycles IMO. I love how Schumann writes an equal part for the piano and gives it monologues of its own to craft a truly intimate and symbiotic dialogue.





flamencosketches said:


> A 5 star recording if I ever heard one. My CD is coming in the mail and hopefully arrives soon...


What a coincidence - just took it out of the player, DG Originals re-master, with the Beethoven lieder and assorted Schubert lieder - think it combines 2 releases... effortless singing, Wunderlich makes it sound like it's no big deal...


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Hungarian Connection

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola), Christoph and Stephan Koncz (violin, cello), Ödon Rácz (double bass), Predrag Tomic (accordion) & Oskar Ökrös (cimbalom)

trad.: Dances From Transylvania
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Ein kleiner, hübscher Vogel nahm den Flug, Op. 52, No. 6
Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor
Hungarian Dance No. 7
Weiner, Leó: Busulo Juhasz (Woeful Shepherd)
Weiner, Leó: Csurdongolo (Barn Dance)


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

John Neschling

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
John Neschling
Recorded: March - April 2016
Recording Venue: Salle Philharmonique, Liège, Belgium


----------



## Rogerx

Dulova Harps On said:


> First time listening:
> 
> View attachment 136150


Did you like it?????


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Portland State University Chamber Choir
Ethan Sperry.


----------



## The3Bs

Early morning start...

Morton Feldman ‎- Why Patterns?









Ensemble - The California EAR Unit
Flute [With] - Dorothy Stone
Glockenspiel [With] - Arthur Jarvinen
Piano [With] - Gaylord Mowrey

After yesterday's experience with Rothko Chapel I decided to give another listen to this on Spotify .... I am enjoying it so far....


----------



## Rogerx

Bach; The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2

Andras Schiff (piano)


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (1) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Robert Schumann: Piano Trios, Vol. 1









Kungsbacka Piano Trio

Fantasiestücke in A minor for Piano Trio, Op. 88
Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80

It is going to be a hard week's work and so decided on a project to keep me motivated.
I will be looking from the beginning of this thread for works/cds that I do not know about to open new horizons...I actually did start it yesterday and liked the experience ....

Never really got into Schumann's chamber works (I mostly listen to just is solo piano works), so this is totally new to me...

Will try to post either a day's or week's highlights depending on progress... and being able to keep the course, i.e if I do not get corrupted by other TC'ers posts...


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000j85n
Pianist Jean-Efflam Bavouzet on the release of his new album, 'The Beethoven Connection.' Katie Richardson talks us through leading the NI Mental Health Arts Festival's 'Big Sing' and how to get involved. Music from Michael Trainor and Ruth McGinley's Rosemary Street session. John's Classical Connection this week focuses on the music of maverick French composer Erk Satie.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dušek: Piano Concertos
Jan Novotný, Libor Pešek & Pardubice Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## The nose

Steve Reich


----------



## flamencosketches

The3Bs said:


> Early morning start...
> 
> Morton Feldman ‎- Why Patterns?
> 
> View attachment 136155
> 
> 
> Ensemble - The California EAR Unit
> Flute [With] - Dorothy Stone
> Glockenspiel [With] - Arthur Jarvinen
> Piano [With] - Gaylord Mowrey
> 
> After yesterday's experience with Rothko Chapel I decided to give another listen to this on Spotify .... I am enjoying it so far....


Good to see you enjoying Feldman. That's a great disc. It was also my introduction to his music. Both great pieces, though I found Why Patterns? a little more challenging at first.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.35. Jascha Heifetz, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

When I was growing up I hated olives. Every once and a while I would try them again and one day they clicked. Now I love them. I tried the same thing with peas but I still hate them. I'm trying to give opera a chance. I'm still not sure if it's olives or peas, but I do know that Sabine Devielhe is an amazing singer.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.35. Jascha Heifetz, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra


I just listened to this for the first time last week and it was fantastic!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - symphonies etc. for this afternoon part one, once I've belatedly had breakfast.

_Das klagende Lied_ [_Song of Lament_] - cantata in three parts for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Gustav Mahler] (1878-80 - rev. 1893 and 1898):

 ***

*** singers on this recording are Marina Shaguch (sop.), Michelle DeYoung (alto), Thomas Maser (ten.), Sergei Leiferkus (bar.) and the San Francisco Symphony Chorus.

Symphony no.1 in D for orchestra (1884-88 - rev. by 1896):



Symphony no.2 for soprano, alto, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: German folk sources (_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_)/Friedrich Klopstock/Gustav Mahler] (1888-94):


----------



## sonance

yesterday:
A short work by Nadia Boulanger, which is the only Boulanger work I possess. I guess that during my "French project" I'll come across some more gaps. Sigh ...
I've got the "Trois pièces" (for cello and piano) performed by Julian Steckel/Paul Rivinius and by Nicolas Altstaedt/José Gallardo. I prefer Steckel.

Nadia Boulanger (1887 - 1979)
- Trois pièces (for cello and piano; 1914 [Wiki; booklet:1915; back cover: 1913 ??)
Julian Steckel, cello; Paul Rivinius, piano (avi-music)










now:
Pierre Boulez (1925 - 2016)
Dialogue de l'ombre double (1985; version for saxophones and 'dispositif électroacoustique' realised by Vincent David and Boulez 2001)
Vincent David, saxophones (soprano, alto and tenor) (aeon)










Yes I know. A big gap. But that's the way it is. Maybe in a few years ...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No.8 in D minor. André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra

The 8th is one of two RVW symphonies that I can stomach, alongside the Pastoral. I can't make it through any of the others. The 5th I'm iffy on, sometimes I feel like i'm listening to great music, sometimes it sounds cloying and I just want it to stop. My main problem is with the slow movement I think, which I know a lot of people find to be incredibly beautiful, so I will criticize no further. As for the 8th, it's great all the way through. I especially appreciate the colorful orchestration.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: symphonies 8 & 9

Staatskapelle Berlin, Otmar Suitner


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Malx

I intended listening to this yesterday but other non musical things diverted me away, so a belated recognition of Zinka Milanov's birthday.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Malcolm Arnold*: Symphony No.6, op.95. Andrew Penny, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland

I love this symphony. It's very dark and borderline psychotic, but everything seems to flow so organically.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4
Mikhail Pletnev & Russian National Orchestra


----------



## sonance

Guillaume Bouzignac (c. 1587 - after 1643)
Motets, Te Deum
In most cases the year of composition is unknown, for two or three motets on this disc the IMSLP (International Music Score Library Project) states "1650 - 1660 ca."; French Wiki states that in a manuscript dating around 1665 Bouzignac is still described as being the "maitre des enfants de choeur et expert en l'art musical" but that there is no sure knowledge about the time of his death.
Les Arts Florissants; Les Pages de la Chapelle/Olivier Schneebeli; Ensemble de violes Orlando Gibbons; dir. William Christie (harmonia mundi)


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> Good to see you enjoying Feldman. That's a great disc. It was also my introduction to his music. Both great pieces, though I found Why Patterns? a little more challenging at first.


I am trying to go into these works with a blank sheet of paper, i.e. no expectations whatsoever...

As I do not have any formal musical training I also concentrate of=n the end result i.e the sound/music...

Going back to the CD, I actually found "Why Patterns?" quite easy to get into... again focusing on the sound palette and not so much on notes or the architecture the piece. It sounds almost like ambient music but with good substance....


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Paris Symphonies (Bernstein); Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis & Sonata 2 (Richter)


----------



## Rogerx

Mel Bonis - Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Mozart Piano Quartet.

As promise sonance!


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus Barbireau*


----------



## Enthusiast

Shostakovich 5 and Vaughan Williams 8 from Stokowski (I seem to be going through the few Stokowski CDs that I have). The Shostakovich in particular is very good indeed (as close as I can get to a favourite version of the piece).


----------



## Shosty

Claude Debussy - String Quartet in G minor
Gabriel Faure - String Quartet in E minor 
Maurice Ravel - String Quartet in F major

Quatuor Ebene


----------



## Flamme

Elizabeth Alker with music that defies classification, including an exclusive preview of the forthcoming album by composer and Dawn of Midi drummer Qasim Naqvi. Brand-new releases from Icelandic pianist Gabriel Olaf, Revolutionary Army for the Infant Jesus, Gogo Penguin and Mark Waldron-Hyden, plus a track by Russian singer and musician Galina Ozeran AKA Chikiss, exploring the more muted and shadowy side of electronic music.

Unclassified is a late night listening party, a place for curious ears to congregate, disconnect from all other devices and get lost in some soothing, serene and strange new sounds. It's a home for composers whose work cannot easily be categorised, artists who are as comfortable in a grimy basement venue as they are in a prestigious concert hall. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000j3jv


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #9
Eliahu Inbal & Radio Sinfonie Orchester Frankfurt


----------



## eljr

ISO Project, Vol. 2

Vikingur Ólafsson (piano), Saeunn Thorsteinsdottir (cello)

Daniel Bjarnason

The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2019


----------



## Rogerx

Goldmark: Violin Concerto & Brahms: Double Concerto

Benjamin Schmid (violin), with Ramon Jaffé (cello)

Lutoslawski Philharmonic Wroclaw, Daniel Rasikin


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Isn't it a wonderful disc?


Absolutely.

......


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano
> 
> Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)
> 
> John Neschling
> 
> Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
> John Neschling
> Recorded: March - April 2016
> Recording Venue: Salle Philharmonique, Liège, Belgium


This is one I have neglected recently. Time for me to put it on. I am trying to recall if this is an SACD or not... I files my SACD discs separately.


----------



## Flamme

Current Listening Vol VI
Wow...This is so extremely...Soothing! And my ears have listened 2 some soothing $#%"


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations
> 
> Portland State University Chamber Choir
> Ethan Sperry.


another excellent idea.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> This is one I have neglected recently. Time for me to put it on. I am trying to recall if this is an SACD or not... I files my SACD discs separately.


It is..................


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> It is..................


:tiphat:

.......


----------



## Knorf

Carl Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6 "Sinfonia semplice"
New York Philharmonic, Alan Gilbert


----------



## Flamme

I will have some beautiful dreams tonite, I feel it...:angel:


----------



## eljr

ACT 3


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000j35k
Sara Mohr-Pietsch presents an adventurous, immersive soundtrack for late-night listening, from classical to contemporary and everything in between. Tonight's show concludes with the original 1975 recording of Gavin Bryars' iconic piece, Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Enthusiast

I really enjoyed that! The first time I've actually enjoyed Mahler 8. I couldn't even hear why I haven't liked it in the past.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136167


*Edvard Grieg*

Holberg Suite, op. 40
Two Elegiac Melodies, op. 34
Two Melodies, op. 53
Two Nordic Melodies, op. 63
Two Lyric Pieces, op. 68

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Kristian Ruud, conductor

2005


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

_Parsing Paul_

*Hindemith - Symphony "The Harmony of the World" (Albert/cpo)
Hindemith - Three Easy Pieces for Cello & Piano (Dodge/Naxos)
Hindemith - Trauermusik (Golani/CBC)
Hindemith - Dances from "Das Nusch-Nuschi" (Tortelier/Chandos)*


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Pierre de Bréville (1861 - 1949)
Sonata pour alto et piano (1944)
Steven Dann, viola; James Parker, piano (atma)










now:
Alfred Bruneau (1857 - 1934)
- Requiem (1888)
- Lazare (drame lyrique based on Emile Zola's poem; 1903)
Françoise Pollet, soprano; Mary Saint-Palais, soprano; Sylvie Sullé mezzo; Jean-Luc Viala, tenor; Laurent Naouri, bass-baritone; Choeur Régional Vittoria d'Ile de France/Michel Piquemal; Maîtrise de Paris/Patrick Marco; Orchestre National d'Ile de France/Jacques Mercier (rca red seal)










This has been recorded in 1994; unfortunately the sound is muffled and the singers seem to be very distant. I know there is a more recent recording of the requiem, but none of "Lazare". I remember being very touched by its subject, the resurrected Lazarus not wanting to come back to the living but to return to sleep, to "eternal bliss".


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Masques, Métopes & Études

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Gramophone Magazine March 2014

one can have no reservations about Cédric Tiberghien's playing throughout this absorbing disc. His quite extraordinary tonal palette and acute observation of the composer's fastidious motation are beyond reproach, a masterclass in refined virtuosity.

Sunday Times 23rd February 2014

The Polish composer (1882-1937) has always found champions among his compatriot...Yet this young Frenchman proves a persuasive advocate for a representative selection of his piano work

The Guardian 6th February 2014

It's Tiberghien's performances of those two sets [of Etudes], especially Op 33, which he delivers in a single irresistible sweep, that makes the disc valuable; his accounts of Masques and Métopes are very accomplished, too

The Times 7th February 2014

This kaleidoscopic, richly perfumed music requires an extremely delicate touch and an ability to dart over all parts of the keyboard at the same time...the notes' liquid flow made my jaw drop and my knees give way. Be prepared: Szymanowski in Tiberghien's hands is a very potent drug indeed.

New York Times 26th February 2014

Tiberghien offers a colorful, virtuosic traversal through some of Szymanowski's rhapsodic piano scores, including the characterful, fiery études and the more languid Métopes.


----------



## Malx

Marcel Landowski, La Prison - Galina Vishnevskaya (soprano), Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Orchestre National de Lille, Marcel Landowski.

This time Landowski describes the piece as a 'concerto-opera'.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bertali

RICHARD WAGNER
Parsifal
Fischer-Dieskau · Hotter · Frick · Kollo · Kélémen · Ludwig
Wiener Philharmoniker
Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Knorf

Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## pmsummer

APPALACHIA WALTZ
*Meyer - O'Connor - Traditional*
Yo-Yo Ma - cello
Edgar Meyer - bass
Mark O'Connor - violin
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## annaw

After all this Furtwängler talk that's been going on I thought it was high time I listen to some of his recordings. There's something very fascinating about his conducting that I'm not able to express in words quite yet.


----------



## Bertali

https://www.warnerclassics.com/release/luigi-rossi-la-lyra-dorfeo-arpa-davidica


----------



## Malx

Benjamin Frankel, Symphony No 3 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Faust/Melnikov Sonatas for Fortepiano and Violin. The performances were excellent and I loved the recording but I don't think i was in the right frame of mind for Mozart.


----------



## Enthusiast

One of my favourite Hammerklavier recordings, all the better for my once not having expected the work to be satisfactory on a forte piano.


----------



## PWoolfson

I hope you like this, even if it might be controversial as a string orchestra. 
In the care of Bernstein and the Vienna Philharmonic though....


----------



## eljr




----------



## Coach G

Yesterday & Today: Loaded the CD player with Leopold Stokowski:

1. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique" _(w/London Symphony Orch.); *Enesco*: _Romanian Rhapsody #1_; *Liszt*: _Hungarian Rhapsody #2_ (w/RCA Victor Symphony Orch.)
2. *Mussorgsky/Stokowski*: _Night on Bald Mountain_ (w/London Symphony Orch.); _Boris Godunov-Symphonic Synthesis _(w/L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande); _Pictures at an Exhibition_ (w/London Symphony Orch.)
3. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #11 "1905" _(w/Houston Symphony Orchestra)
4.* Ives*: _Symphony #4_; _Robert Browning Overture_; _Songs_ (Orchestrated by *Gregg Smith*): _The Majority, They Are There!, An Election, Lincoln the Great Commoner_ (w/American Symphony Orchestra; w/Members of the Schola Cantorum of New York on Symphony #4 and w/the Gregg Smith Singers and the Ithica Concert Choir on _Songs_)
5. *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor"_ (w/Glenn Gould/American Symphony Orchestra)

I started with the most saddest symphony (Tchaikovsky's 6th) followed by, probably the most funnest rhapsody by Enesco, followed by the most famous rhapsody by Liszt. Then moved on to Stokowski's own re-imaginings of some of Mussorgsky's greatest hits with a rougher version of _Bald Mountain_, a smoother version of _Boris_, and a fun alternative to Ravel's much more standard orchestration of _Pictures_. Then, an oldie but a goodie; Shostakovich's 11th, an ambitious if not slightly (or not so slightly) overbearing portrait of the failed 1905 St. Petersburg uprising. For decades I thought that Stokowski's recording of Shostakovich's 11th was good enough until I heard Barshai and Mravinsky. Next up: Ives, the 4th possibly being the greatest symphony ever composed by an American followed by a less listenable _John Browning Overture_ and the _Songs_. I saved Beethoven _Piano Concerto #5_ for last, and as far as I know Stokowski's only collaboration with Glenn Gould; a nice effort but not remarkable given the legendary status of those involved, despite a heart-felt middle/slow movement.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-7th Symphony.

Vanska and the Lahti S.O.


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project - Amadeus Quartet CD17*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in C major op.59 no.3
String Quartet in E flat major op.74









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Trying to like opera:


----------



## eljr




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Rachmaninov: The Preludes
Claire Huangci


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (2) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Cherubini ‎- Requiem / Marche Funèbre









Diego Fasolis
Coro Della Radio Svizzera Italiana
Gruppo Vocale Cantemus
Orchestra Della Radio Svizzera Italiana

After a 7 hour conference call, nothing better than this experiment... 
Can't remember when was the last time (if ever) i listened to this.. beautiful performance but with a tad too bright recording....


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> Rachmaninov: The Preludes
> Claire Huangci
> 
> View attachment 136190


First impressions?


----------



## Knorf

Leoš Janáček: _The Eternal Gospel_, _The Ballad of Blaník_, _The Fiddler's Child_, _The Excursions of Mr. Brouček_
Gweneth-Ann Jeffers, soprano
Adrian Thompson, tenor
Elizabeth Layton, violin 
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov


----------



## Itullian

Exploring this new set.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 3 on ...

Kalliwoda - Orchestral Works - Moesus


----------



## DaddyGeorge

The3Bs said:


> First impressions?


Rachmaninoff has always seemed somehow masculine to me, and I preferred recordings with male pianists... till today. She's absolutely amazing. First impression is really great.


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Leoš Janáček: _The Eternal Gospel_, _The Ballad of Blaník_, _The Fiddler's Child_, _The Excursions of Mr. Brouček_
> Gweneth-Ann Jeffers, soprano
> Adrian Thompson, tenor
> Elizabeth Layton, violin
> BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov


What do you think? I'm looking to branch out into more Janáček; I love the string quartets, the Glagolitic Mass & the Sinfonietta, but know little else.

Current listening:










*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.8 in E-flat major. Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Chorus & Orchestra, plus soloists, choirs, etc.

First listen to this recording, which I found at a great used bookstore over the weekend. So far so good. Lots of drive & momentum, lots of weight, and yet still with much incisiveness.


----------



## mmsbls

NOTE: The latest Current Listening thread now has links to the earlier Current Listening threads in the first post. Those other threads have been unstuck.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Symphonies 6 & 8 (Harnoncourt); Missa Solemnis (Herreweghe)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Trying to Like Opera 2: Electric Boogaloo...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Tartini: Violin Concertos
Chouchane Siranossian, Venice Baroque Orchestra & Andrea Marcon


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> Rachmaninoff has always seemed somehow masculine to me, and I preferred recordings with male pianists... till today. She's absolutely amazing. First impression is really great.


:tiphat:

Thank you... might need to add to the queue ....


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (3) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Hans Rott ‎- Sinfonie Nr. I E-Dur - Suite Für Orchester B-Dur









Paavo Järvi
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra

First ever listen.... It took me a while to get into it... until the 3rd movement comes alive (Mahler connections?). Th elast movement is also good...


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All great performances.

Vivaldi: 12 Concertos, Op. 3 "L'Estro Armonico" Rachel Podger, Brecon Baroque. A favourite here.










Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 11,24,16,25,1,32, 20. Annie Fischer. Such a strong pianist, I just wish the recorded sound was better.










Haydn: Symphonies 11, 71, 58, 99. Adam Fischer, Austro Hungarian Haydn Orchestra. My go to for Haydn these days.










Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique. Immerseel Anima Eterna Brugge. I love how the orchestra sounds with this work, especially the winds and horns.










Mahler: Symphony No. 4 Miah Persson, Ivan Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra. This is a fantastic performance and recording. A lot of times the fourth played too sweetly for my taste, but Fischer maintains a good balance. The recording is crystal clear too. Right at the top of my favourites for this work. Recommended.


----------



## Itullian

2 & 8


----------



## Kieran

This beautiful performance of a pearl of great price, the fourth movement of K421:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schubert - Symphony No. 9 "The Great"*
Josef Krips/LSO (1958)

This is an outstanding performance of the "Great": well-balanced, lithe, nimble, muscular, songful, and luxurious. The Szell has always been my benchmark, but this may have a bit more freedom of motion and expression. Every time I listen to this symphony I like it a bit more to the point that it may well be in my top 10 favorite symphonies now. As Schumann put it, "it is as if all the instruments have become human voices."


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Schubert - Symphony No. 9 "The Great"*
> Josef Krips/LSO (1958)
> 
> This is an outstanding performance of the "Great": well-balanced, lithe, nimble, muscular, songful, and luxurious. The Szell has always been my benchmark, but this may have a bit more freedom of motion and expression. Every time I listen to this symphony I like it a bit more to the point that it may well be in my top 10 favorite symphonies now. As Schumann put it, "it is as if all the instruments have become human voices."


Sounds great, I'll have to check it out. I have been really loving the Szell/Cleveland recording lately.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arthur Honegger*: Symphony No.3, the "Liturgique". Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

That slow movement is really something special. Wow.


----------



## Knorf

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 7 "Leningrad"
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> What do you think? I'm looking to branch out into more Janáček; I love the string quartets, the Glagolitic Mass & the Sinfonietta, but know little else.


The works on the disc are not quite the level of those pieces you mention, but I do like all of them. _The Fiddler's Child_ is probably the most interesting. The performances are fine. However, a Janáček piece I would very much definitely recommend to you is _Taras Bulba_.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Arthur Honegger*: Symphony No.3, the "Liturgique". Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> That slow movement is really something special. Wow.


Holy f***. The second half of the finale, transcendent, utterly gripping, unearthly calm. It reminds me of the "visions of the hereafter" part of Mahler's 9th, first movement. This is an incredible symphony. It definitely melted my brain for a while.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Handel: Organ Concertos, Op. 4
Richard Egarr & Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Knorf

DaddyGeorge said:


> Handel: Organ Concertos, Op. 4
> Richard Egarr & Academy of Ancient Music


I love this recording!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bax: Phantasy for Viola and Orchestra in D minor

Philip Dukes (viola)
BBC Philharmonic
Sir Andrew Davis

_A Viola Concerto, all but name. Of great interest and well constructed_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136225


*Léo Delibes*

Lakmé

Choeur & Orchestre du Dapitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson

1998


----------



## Joe B

Early this morning - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Herbert Howells:










Current listening - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Herbert Howells:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Stanley Bate - Viola Concerto

Recorded at The Colosseum, Town Hall, Watford, 1-3 July 2008
Roger Chase (viola)
BBC Concert Orchestra, Stephen Bell


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Trying to Like Opera 3: Revenge of the Schopenhauer...


----------



## Joachim Raff

Jongen: Suite for Viola and Orchestra, Op. 48

Marcus Thompson (viola)
Czech National Symphony Orchestra
Paul Freeman

_A real gem to finish the night off_


----------



## Coach G

This afternoon/evening; loaded the CD player with 5 by Herbert von Karajan on DG:

1. *Richard Strauss*: _Alpine Symphony_ (w/Berlin Phil. Orch.)
2. *Mahler*: _Song of the Earth_ (w/Rene Kollo/Christa Ludwig/Berlin Phil. Orch.)
3. *Orff*: _De Temporum Fine Comoedia (Play for the End of Time) _(w/Cologne Radio Symphony Orch. & Choir, plus soloists)
4. *Webern*: _Passacaglia for Orchestra_; *Berg*: _Three Pieces from Lyric Suite_; _Three Pieces for Orchestra_; *Schoenberg*: _Variations for Orchestra_ (w/Berlin Phil. Orch.)
5. *Wagner*: _Tannhauser Overture_; _Siegfried-Idyll_; _Prelude to Act I of Tristan und Isolde_; _Isolde's Liebestod_ from _Tristan und Isolde_ (w/Vienna Phil. Orch. & Jessye Norman on _Isolde's Liebestod_)

The Richard Strauss, Mahler and Wagner are great; the Webern/Berg/Schoenberg a bit challenging but not bad; Orff's _Play for the End of Time_ is some weird stuff.


----------



## RockyIII

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Trying to Like Opera 3: Revenge of the Schopenhauer...
> 
> View attachment 136229


How do you like it? I just got that exact same recording last week but haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano concertos 16-18-19
Geza Anda


----------



## Simplicissimus

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Schubert - Symphony No. 9 "The Great"*
> Josef Krips/LSO (1958)
> 
> This is an outstanding performance of the "Great": well-balanced, lithe, nimble, muscular, songful, and luxurious. The Szell has always been my benchmark, but this may have a bit more freedom of motion and expression. Every time I listen to this symphony I like it a bit more to the point that it may well be in my top 10 favorite symphonies now. As Schumann put it, "it is as if all the instruments have become human voices."


Very cool. It's been in my top ten for a few years now. I have and know recordings by Munch, Skrowaczewski, and Sawallisch. I tend to be pro-Krips and based on your description I can't wait to hear this one!


----------



## Knorf

Richard Wagner: _Das Rheingold_
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau et al.
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

This the Blu-ray Audio disc special edition, remastered at 24 bit/96 khz, in 2017, for this release, from the original master tapes at Emil Berliner Studios. The audio quality is superb! It really sounds incredibly good.


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Roman Trilogy

Fountains of Rome
Pines of Rome
Roman Festivals
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling

Classic FM Magazine February 2011

Rarely has this music sounded so well on CD...The Trevi fountain dénouement and climax section of Pines let rip, but Neschling also unearths startling subtleties. Festivals tends to be played as a blunt crowd-pleaser, but Neschling is careful to emphasisie the push-pull rhythmic contrasts of the finale and incidental details...The best Roman trilogy of recent times.

Gramophone Magazine March 2011

It may seem bold of BIS to rely on a relatively untried orchestra and its Brazilian conductor but such confidence has amply paid off...The spectacular BIS recording in SACD brings out all the atmospheric qualities

International Record Review January 2011

A criticism often levelled at the sequence is that the works themselves tend to become more ostentatious as they proceed: to which end, John Neschling's ample textural refinement and rhythmic incisiveness is its own justification.


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)

Anglebert: Cadmus: Overture (after Lully)
Anglebert: Chaconne [from Pièces in C]
Anglebert: Fugue grave
Anglebert: Sarabande grave
Anglebert: Sarabande: Dieu des Enfers
Anglebert: Variations sur Les Folies d'Espagne in Pièces de clavecin
Balbastre: La Suzanne
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 8ème in B minor: Passacaille
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin IV: Ordre 25ème in E flat major: Les ombres errantes
Duphly: La de Belombre (from Troisième livre de pièces de clavecin)
Duphly: Rondeau: La Pothoüin
Lully: Marche pour la cérémonie des Turcs
Rameau: Gavotte et doubles
Rameau: Le rappel des oiseaux
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Rameau: Suite in E minor: Le Tambourin
Rameau: Viens, hymen (from Les Indes Galantes)
Royer, P: L'Aimable
Royer, P: La Marche des Scythes
Royer, P: Premier et deuxième Tambourins (from Premier livre de pièces de clavecin)
Royer, P: Tambourins
Visée: Sarabande

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2019
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
February 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Air

I'm listening to Johannes Brahms' Op. 116 Fantasias played by Emil Gilels right now - his famous DG recording. Op. 116 No. 2 has been one of my favorite pieces by Brahms for awhile now. It has both the strength and Romanticism of a Turner painting and the delicacy of fine crystal ever so slightly shifting inside a kaleidescope. Gilels knows how to bring out both without getting caught off balance. It has always fascinated me how well suited his temperament is for Brahms - he was truly one of the greats.


----------



## Rogerx

Vincerò!

Piotr Beczala (tenor), Orquestra de la Comunitat Valenciana, Marco Boemi

Cilea: Il russo Mèncikoff (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
Cilea: L'anima ho stanca (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
Cilea: La dolcissima effigie (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
Giordano, U: Amor ti vieta (from Fedora)
Giordano, U: Come un bel dì di maggio (from Andrea Chénier)
Giordano, U: Un dì, all' azzurro spazio (from Andrea Chénier)
Leoncavallo: Vesti la giubba (from I Pagliacci)
Mascagni: Mamma, quel vino (from Cavalleria Rusticana)
Mascagni: Viva il vino spumeggiante (from Cavalleria Rusticana)
Puccini: Addio, fiorito asil (from Madama Butterfly)
Puccini: Ch'ella mi creda libero e lontano (from La Fanciulla del West)
Puccini: Donna non vidi mai (from Manon Lescaut)
Puccini: E lucevan le stelle (from Tosca)
Puccini: Firenze è come un albero fiorito (from Gianni Schicchi)
Puccini: Nessun dorma (from Turandot)
Puccini: Orgia, Chimera Dall'occhio Vitreo (from Edgar)
Puccini: Recondita armonia (from Tosca)
Puccini: Tra voi, belle (from Manon Lescaut)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 1

Doric String Quartet

The Doric Quartet, making sparing use of vibrato, play with much sensitivity. Their slow movements, in particular, are beautifully done...But elsewhere a determination to characterise the music... - BBC Music Magazine, January 2015, More…

Release Date: 29th Sep 2014
Catalogue No: CHAN10831(2)
Label: Chandos
Length: 2 hours 29 minutes

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2014
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Chamber
Gramophone Awards
2015
Finalist - Chamber


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Piano concertos 16-18-19
> Geza Anda


Great Piano concertos interpreted in a fashion we do not hear so much nowadays...
Very charming...


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (4) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Joachim Raff:
Music to the tragedy Bernhard von Weimar, WoO. 17
World's End, Judgement, New World, Op. 212









Continuing my trawling I chose/picked this one... I must say I am very pleased with what I hear... Hints of Mendelssohn and some others... on this programmatic music... really nice disc (Spotify).


----------



## Marinera

Luz De Oro - Judeo-Spanish songs from East and West
La Roza Enflorese


----------



## Tsaraslondon

What a wonderful opera this is, and what a great performance this is. I've just updated my revieve on my blog fi anyone's interested.


----------



## sonance

Opting for some motets instead of the more famous requiem:

André Campra (1660 - 1744)
- Immensus es Domine (book II, 1700)
- In te Domine spes mea (book II, 1700)
- Tota pulchra es (book I, c. 1695)
- Quam dilecta tabernacula tua (book I, c. 1695)
- Ecce panis angelorum (book V, 1723-26)
- Salvum me fac Deus (book IV, 1706 ?)
Ensemble Aquilon (Marcio Soares Holanda and Thibauld Lenaerts, hautes-contre; Matthieu Cabanes and Amine Hadef, tailles; Geoffroy Buffière and Christophe Gautier, basses tailles), dir. Sébastian Mahieuxe; Adrien Mabire, trompette; Gwénaëlle Chougquet and Hélène Decoin, violons; Marie Langlet, théorbe; Anne-Garance Fabre-Garrus, viole de gambe, violoncelle; Yves Castagnet, clavecin, orgue (k617)


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

Starting with the beautiful Passacaglia wich also inspired J.S.Bach :angel:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Martinů: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
Jiří Bělohlávek & BBC Symphonie Orchestra


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (5) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Arnold Schoenberg ‎- Violin Concerto

from:









Isabelle Faust
Daniel Harding
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra

I have been listening a lot to Faust's Bach and some of her other early HIP recordings and find her violin playing and tone first class. So it was quite natural to pick this from the "Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling"....

Very well recorded with very good sound which helps this music with so much orchestration and dynamic changes... 
Do I like it? I have not been much of a Schoenberg fan at all... with all this atonality for atonality's sake...however this concerto does drop the atonality for a more classical approach...

I am slowly warming up to it.....


----------



## sonance

Rogerx said:


> Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud
> 
> Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)
> 
> [...]


Rogerx - thanks for listing all the composers on this CD. It makes me aware that still many French composers are missing in my collection (d'Anglebert, Balbastre, Duphly, Royer). Maybe it's best for me to make a list and after finishing my project to explore the French composers new to me via YouTube. Thank you.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - symphonies etc. part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.3 for alto, female choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Friedrich Nietzsche/German folk sources (_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_)] (1893-96):



Symphony no.4 for soprano and orchestra [Text: German folk sources] (1899-1901, but includes a _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ song composed in 1892):



Symphony no.5 for orchestra (1901-02 - rev. 1904 and 1911):


----------



## Taplow

Discovering Stravinsky that is something other than the ballets …

Symphony in C: Ernest Ansermet, L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande










And the Symphony in 3 Movements.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Dichterliebe, op.48. Fritz Wunderlich, Hubert Giesen

Who better to sing Schumann than Wunderlich, whose lives mirrored each other in some ways. I'm not really a huge Lieder guy but this is the work and the performance that sold me on Schumann's greatness last year, and he is now one of my favorite composers. I've never looked back.


----------



## Bourdon

*The Baroque Lute*

Eugen Dombois


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.7 in E major. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

Is this Bruckner at his most Wagnerian? I don't know, it's too early in the morning for me to say anything for sure. But this music really puts me in the mind of Parsifal. This is the one Bruckner symphony that I've never made it through in one sitting so I'm going to try and change that today. It's not that I think it's bad; on the contrary, I suspect it's his greatest symphony. But the one-two punch of the Allegro and the Adagio is so heavy I'm usually not able to continue.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Week Exploration (5) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling
> 
> Arnold Schoenberg ‎- Violin Concerto
> 
> from:
> 
> View attachment 136238
> 
> 
> Isabelle Faust
> Daniel Harding
> Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> I have been listening a lot to Faust's Bach and some of her other early HIP recordings and find her violin playing and tone first class. So it was quite natural to pick this from the "Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling"....
> 
> Very well recorded with very good sound which helps this music with so much orchestration and dynamic changes...
> Do I like it? I have not been much of a Schoenberg fan at all... with all this atonality for atonality's sake...however this concerto does drop the atonality for a more classical approach...
> 
> I am slowly warming up to it.....


Good idea to do scrape the earlier pages of this thread... I have this recording in my playlist but haven't listened yet. I have really enjoyed what I've heard of Faust so far. Even in her Mendelssohn VC I thought her tone and playing were excellent even though I didn't care for the overall interpretation.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

One nice thing about being new to all of this...all of one person's 'old warhorses' can be another's mind blowing new experiences. For example: Ravel for the weekly quartet...









Now onto Trying To Like Opera Episode IV: A New Hope?


----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Departure

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40
Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Presto Recording of the Week
12th October 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
Also Recommended
Building a Library
December 2018
Also Recommended
The Times Records of the Year
2018
The Guardian Classical Albums of the Year
2018
Winner - Concerto
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Concerto
Winner - Piano
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2019
Winner - Piano


----------



## Bourdon

Taplow said:


> Discovering Stravinsky that is something other than the ballets …
> 
> Symphony in C: Ernest Ansermet, L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Symphony in 3 Movements.


That's a fine set


----------



## Rogerx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Good idea to do scrape the earlier pages of this thread... I have this recording in my playlist but haven't listened yet. I have really enjoyed what I've heard of Faust so far. Even in her Mendelssohn VC I thought her tone and playing were excellent even though I didn't care for the overall interpretation.


I am glad doing you a service, it works both ways on this site very often.
( If it wasn't for you for example I and eljr now also never have found the Kantorow CD)


----------



## Malx

Normally 15 Scarlatti sonatas in one session would be a bit much for me, but in the case of this disc it is an absolute pleasure.


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> Normally 15 Scarlatti sonatas in one session would be a bit much for me, but in the case of this disc it is an absolute pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 136243


Well Maxl, 555 sonatas that is a marathon .


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Malx said:


> Normally 15 Scarlatti sonatas in one session would be a bit much for me, but in the case of this disc it is an absolute pleasure.


I agree. Pogo rulez!!!


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in music by Alan Hovhaness:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

flamencosketches said:


> *Robert Schumann*: Dichterliebe, op.48. Fritz Wunderlich, Hubert Giesen
> 
> Who better to sing Schumann than Wunderlich, whose lives mirrored each other in some ways. I'm not really a huge Lieder guy but this is the work and the performance that sold me on Schumann's greatness last year, and he is now one of my favorite composers. I've never looked back.


Even better in this live account from around a year later, from a recital he gave shortly before his untimely death. He'd lived, and performed, the songs a bit more by then, and it shows. Defnitely worth seeking out.


----------



## Rogerx

Dirty Minds

Olivia Vermeulen (mezzo-soprano), Jan Philip Schulze (piano)

Berg: Die Nachtigall
Bolcom: Toothbrush time
Brahms: Och Moder, ich well en Ding han! (No. 33 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO. 33)
Debussy: Trois chansons de Bilitis
Eisler: Lieder (7) über die Liebe
Heggie: Animal Passion
Mozart: Das Veilchen, K476
Mozart: Der Zauberer, K472
Purcell: Man is for the woman made (from The Mock Marriage, Z605)
Purcell: Sweeter than Roses (from Pausanius, the Betrayer of his Country, Z585)
Schoenberg: Das schöne Beet (from Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op. 15)
Schoenberg: Der genügsame Lieb-haber
Schoenberg: Warnung, Op. 3 No. 3
Schubert: Die junge Nonne, D828
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
Schumann: Die Lotosblume, Op. 25 No. 7
Weill, K: Ballade von der sexuellen Hörigkeit (from Die Dreigroschenoper)
Wolf, H: Erstes Liebeslied eines Mädchens (No. 42 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Rat einer Alten (No. 41 from Mörike-Lieder)


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> Even better in this live account from around a year later, from a recital he gave shortly before his untimely death. He'd lived, and performed, the songs a bit more by then, and it shows. Defnitely worth seeking out.


Definitely seeking this out. Thanks!


----------



## Rogerx

DaddyGeorge said:


> I agree. Pogo rulez!!!


Did you hear the latest recording from Lucas Debargue ?
Highly recommended.


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Good idea to do scrape the earlier pages of this thread... I have this recording in my playlist but haven't listened yet. I have really enjoyed what I've heard of Faust so far. Even in her Mendelssohn VC I thought her tone and playing were excellent even though I didn't care for the overall interpretation.


Well... I tend to consider myself as open minded but after looking at what I have been listening the last few weeks... decided to test my open mindedness... I could go random or sequential... and decided for that last as it is more manageable.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Did you hear the latest recording from Lucas Debargue ?
> Highly recommended.


If Lucas Debargue continues with the sort of CD's he has been bringing out he will be in danger to be added to the new whizz kids on the block group (if he is not already there!!!!)...


----------



## sonance

Edith Canat de Chizy (*1950)
Moving. Musique pour cordes
- Tiempo (string trio; 1999)
- Irisations (solo violin; 1999)
- Moving (string trio, 2001)
- Vivere (string quartet no. 1, 2001)
- Hallel (string trio, 1991)
- Danse de l'aube (solo double bass, 1998)
Trio à cordes de Paris; Quatuor Parisii; Diego Tosi, violin; Marc Siffert, double bass (aeon)










and her cello concerto "Moïra" (1998)
Sonia Wieder-Atherton, cello; Philharmonie de Lorraine/Pascal Rophé (timpani)










Canat de Chizy clearly loves composing for strings. Wonderful contemporary compositions.


----------



## 13hm13

Concerto No.2 in D minor, op.31

Franz Ignaz Danzi (1763-1826) - The Concertos for Flute and Orchestra - Adorján


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

For the Beethoven quartets I stick to these recordings and the Alban Berg Quartet.


----------



## Andante Largo

The CD containing works of two forgotten and underrated Polish composers from Romantic era. These works are melodic, sentimental and subtle. I guess, that people who like this type of music should not be disappointed after listening.


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (6) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

James Dillon -- The Book of Elements









Noriko Kawai

Lots of bits and pieces... like some of the bits and some of the pieces ... the jury is still out on some of the other bits and pieces....

Now more seriously... some interesting compositions .. with some "Elements" that vie for a darker ambiance sound making a better impact in my ears.."


----------



## Flamme

Pianist and composer Gwilym Simcock demonstrates that music has no boundaries as he explores sounds ranging from suspended choral harmonies by Eric Whitacre and celestial spirals on the harp, to a rarely heard piano quartet by William Walton and three intriguing minutes from Argentinian composer Astor Piazzolla.

Plus two very different sides of JS Bach and an irresistible Russian waltz.

A series in which each week a musician reveals a selection of music - from the inside.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3

Photo: Gregor Hohenberg








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000j83z


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 & American Suite

Bamberger Symphoniker, Robin Ticciati.


----------



## sbmonty

Ravel: Le Tombeau De Couperin.
I've never listened to much Ravel nor Debussy for that matter. The string quartet thread has me interested in listening to more Ravel. The Piano Trio In A Minor was yesterday's listen. As was the Introduction And Allegro. I thought both were excellent.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD 1 (set of six)

Organ Tangermünde (D) st.Stephanuskirche

Leon Berben, the last student of Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136249


*Franz Liszt*

Sonata in B minor
Nuages gris
La note
La lugubre gondola II
Funérailles

Krystian Zimerman, piano

1991


----------



## Marinera

Indian Ragas & Medieval Songs - Modal melodies from East to West
Dominique Vellard, Ken Zuckerman, Swapan Chaudhuri, Keyvan Chemirani


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano) & Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

New Philharmonia & Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Rheinberger - Overture to Schiller's Demetrius (Athinaos/Signum)
Gernsheim - Piano Quintet #1 (Art Vio Qrt +/Toccata)
Goetz - Psalm 137 (Albert/cpo)*


----------



## eljr

DaddyGeorge said:


> Handel: Organ Concertos, Op. 4
> Richard Egarr & Academy of Ancient Music
> 
> View attachment 136221


I need to break this out!


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: String Quartets 12 & 14 (Tokyo); Haydn: Piano Trios 28-31 (Beaux Arts Trio); Shostakovich: Preludes & Fugues (Nikolaeva)


----------



## eljr

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Trying to like opera:
> 
> View attachment 136189


well?

How did it go?

Do you like opera now? lol


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas (Disc 1)
Lucas Debargue


----------



## DaddyGeorge

eljr said:


> I need to break this out!


This is sort of "must have" if we are talking about baroque. Handel's concerts itself are perfectly beautiful and in this interpretation it is an extraterrestrial experience.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard

Every unorthodox texture, ostinato and accompaniment makes its mark…It's good to have a focused, youthful chorus, in the shape of men from Sweden's Lund University, rather than the usual wall... - BBC Music Magazine, September 2019,


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Metamorphosen


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

eljr said:


> well?
> 
> How did it go?
> 
> Do you like opera now? lol


HAHA. Jury is still out...but I'm trying...

I tried a couple from the list (Wagner-Tristan/Ring) and they were waaaaay too much for me. Berlioz Troyens wasn't really my cup of tea either, so I wanted to try some easy ones... Carmen is the one I find most agreeable, but that's kind of where I was with opera in college 30 years ago. There were moments where I liked Figaro. I need to listen to it again but set it in a playlist where I skip the recitatives. I'm listening to some excerpt recordings by Sabine Devielhe and really enjoying some of them. So I'm working at trying to appreciate opera "from the edges" and see where that goes. I'm looking at the top works list and trying to find the more approachable operas as a next step. I'm still finishing Carmen, after will be Magic flute, La Boheme, Rosenkavalier and La Traviata.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Enthusiast

Stunning.


----------



## Helgi

Mr. Skrowaczewski arrived today, finally! Starting with Schumann symphonies 2 & 3. Sounds _very_ promising so far.


----------



## Malx

Mussorgsky (Ravel), Pictures at an Exhibition - Leipzig Gewandhausorchester, Igor Markevitch.









I have it in a double cd with the original piano version played by Peter Rosel.


----------



## Guest




----------



## sonance

Joseph Canteloube [Marie-Joseph Canteloube de Malaret] (1879 - 1957)
Chants d'Auvergne (1923-30; complete recording)
Dawn Upshaw,soprano; Orchestre de l'Opéra de Lyon/Kent Nagano (erato)


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000j96c
Hannah French offers listeners a chance to hear at greater length the recordings reviewed and discussed in yesterday's Record Review, including the complete recommended version of the Building a Library work, Mozart's Serenade in B flat, the so-called 'Gran Partita'.


----------



## Malx

For a little change, an early Mozart Piano Concerto - No 6 from a disc that sees Pierre-Laurent Aimard play and direct from the keyboard three concertos all in B flat major.


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4
Maurizio Pollini
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

These performances have risen in estimation. Very lively and stylish.


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (7) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Salomon Jadassohn - Symphony No.4 in C-minor, Op.101 (1889) ...

on this:









Decent music with nice orchestration....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Cello Concertos
Steven Isserlis, Mahler Chamber Orchestra & Daniel Harding


----------



## Knorf

Krzysztof Penderecki: Symphony No. 3
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136267


*Peter Iljitsch Tschaikowsky*

String Quartet No. 1, op. 11
String Quarter No. 2, op. 22

Utrecht String Quartet

2009


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (8) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Draeseke: Chamber Works:

String Quintet in F Major, Op. 77
Piano Quintet, Op. 48
Scene, Op. 69

From:









Andreas Grünkorn (cello)
Mathias Wollong (violin)
Birgitta Wollenweber (piano)
Felix Schwartz (viola)

Breuninger Quartett, Solistenensemble Berlin

As I have mentioned before I am not one who listens often to chamber ... this however is very charming music.... showing quite interesting compositional thoughtfulness ... still going through the String Quintet but I like the playfulness of the instruments .


----------



## The nose

Continuing my lockdown marathons


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## eljr

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2018
Editor's Choice
Winner - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2019
Winner - Instrumental
Nominee - Best Classical Instrumental Solo
Grammy Awards
62nd Awards (2020)
Nominee - Best Classical Instrumental Solo


----------



## Itullian

Awesome recordings


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - symphonies etc. part three for tonight.

Symphony no.6 in A-minor for orchestra (1903-04 - rev. 1906):










Symphony no.7 for orchestra (1904-06 - rev. up until 1908):










Symphony no.8 in E-flat for three sopranos, two altos, tenor, baritone, bass, two mixed choirs, children's choir, organ and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe/Medieval Latin hymn att. to Rabanus Maurus (1906-07):


----------



## Flamme

https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/images/ic/320x320/p07p5gqz.jpg
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000j8kn
Sara Mohr-Pietsch with an adventurous, immersive soundtrack for late-night listening.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - Geoffrey Bush with the English Chamber Orchestra Wind Ensemble:









*DIALOGUE A Conversation for Oboe and Piano*
*TRIO for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano*
*QUINTET for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon and Horn *
*AIR AND ROUND-0 Homage to Matthew Locke*

Just finished - The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge performing Barber's "Agnus Dei":


----------



## Joe B

sonance said:


> Joseph Canteloube [Marie-Joseph Canteloube de Malaret] (1879 - 1957)
> Chants d'Auvergne (1923-30; complete recording)
> Dawn Upshaw,soprano; Orchestre de l'Opéra de Lyon/Kent Nagano (erato)


A great disc. Performance is awesome.


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 (Guildhall)


----------



## pianozach

Today in music history
May 19, 1954

*Charles Ives* died of a stroke in New York City.

Here's Ives at the piano, playing the third movement, "The Alcotts", from his Piano Sonata No.2 (*Concord Sonata*).


----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

Wolfgang Rihm: _Sphäre um Sphäre_, _Séraphin-Sphäre_
Österreichisches Ensemble für Neue Musik, Rupert Huber


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Manxfeeder

The nose said:


> Continuing my lockdown marathons
> View attachment 136268


Oh, yeah, with a big thumbs up! (At least from me.)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joachim Raff

Bruch: Concerto in E minor for clarinet, viola and orchestra Op. 88

ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ecesu Sertesen (clarinet), Kyoungmin Park (viola)
Howard Griffiths

_Charming romantic piece and super performances_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, La Rossingnol
*

I've skipped over this one for a long time. Finally, I have time to explore it. I really like it, though I don't know what they're saying.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Chopin: 24 Etudes (live)
Alexander Slobodyanik


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rihards Dubra:










There is no information in the CD pamphlet about the recording location, date, people involved in the production, etc.
Wherever this was recorded, the location has some of the best acoustics for a choral recording that I've ever heard. And the engineers at Hyperion captured it beautifully.


----------



## PWoolfson

DaddyGeorge said:


> Rachmaninov: The Preludes
> Claire Huangci
> 
> View attachment 136190


Thankyou, superb; the D major Op 23 No 4 really is beautiful, a favourite of mine.


----------



## Knorf

Anton Bruckner: Symphony in D minor (1869, unnumbered)
Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young

Bruckner was wrong to nullify this symphony. It's very good, worthy and requiring no apology alongside any of the other of his early symphonies.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Toru Takemitsu*: November Steps. Hiroshi Wakasugi, Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bodorova: Plankty (Passion Plays) - Music for Viola and Symphonic Orchestra

Jitka Hosprová (viola)
Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra

_reflects the gloom, stress, and hopelessness of life in communist Czechoslovakia of the 1980s. Deeply moving piece that demands greater exposure_


----------



## Rmathuln

*Janáček: Glagolitic Mass
Taras Bulba
Zemlinski: Psalm 23*
SWR Symphony Orchestra Baden-Baden
Michael Gielen, cond. 1986-88

*FROM:*


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw with David Zinman leading the Orchestra of St Luke's in Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":










edit: This is such a great work, and I just love this performance.


----------



## Itullian

Great set!


----------



## Gray Bean

Itullian said:


> Great set!


Picked it up last year. Haven't gotten around to it yet. Can't wait!


----------



## Dimace

Helmut is for the organ (for me, always), what Vladimir is for the piano: An idol! In the following DG (1xLP) recording the great Meister is playing works of Bach with unique style and technique. Here you can find one of the best Fuge D-Moll ever has been played in its original form. Super sound (although a little bit rough, maybe some filters must be applied, or a middle sensitive cartridge) and a beautiful cover with the Master in front of the organ. (bargain title)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

PWoolfson said:


> Thankyou, superb; the D major Op 23 No 4 really is beautiful, a favourite of mine.


I'm happy to serve as inspiration. :tiphat:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No.2 in B-flat major, op.83. Arthur Rubinstein, Josef Krips, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra

This is a killer performance from all forces. Rubinstein is today mostly remembered for his excellent Chopin, but his favorite composer was Brahms, and it shows. He plays with a lot of passion and belief.


----------



## Joachim Raff

A composer that needs greater recognition. Romantic in many ways and influences to Rachmaninov. The recording is ancient but it gives you some idea the talent of the man.


----------



## Colin M

Barber Knoxville: Summer of 1915 Alsop, Royal Scottish Gauvin (vocals)

From the poem by James Agee that begins, “... in the time that I lived there so successfully disguised to myself as a child.” Simply a great marriage of music and words adding up to innocent observation. Highly recommended is this performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, La Valse, Bolero*

This is a pretty solid boxed set. Okay, maybe the Benny Goodman disk isn't at the top of the heap, but it's not that bad, either.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Saint-Saens: Symphony #3
Iveta Apkalna, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks & Mariss Jansons


----------



## Colin M

A great plot and a great musical composition. I need to check this version out. Ballet is amazing in what it can accomplish without words...


eljr said:


>


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Stravinsky, La Rossingnol
> *
> 
> I've skipped over this one for a long time. Finally, I have time to explore it. I *really like it, though I don't know what they're saying. *
> 
> View attachment 136273


Well,that will usualy keep men out of trouble


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

I'm listening on Spotify. I think this is from 1947. I've always thought that Furtwangler didn't understand the 6th, but this one is proving me wrong.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Salome: Tanz der sieben Schleier. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

Pretty solid recording, I think. I really ought to hear the full opera sometime.


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> *Richard Strauss*: Salome: Tanz der sieben Schleier. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> Pretty solid recording, I think. I really ought to hear the full opera sometime.


Yeah, you should. _Salome_ is awesome!


----------



## Joe B

Sir James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic in his own music for chamber orchestra:









*From Ayrshire
Tuireadh
...as others see us...*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos 26-27

Geza Anda (piano and director)

Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Week Exploration (7) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling
> 
> Salomon Jadassohn - Symphony No.4 in C-minor, Op.101 (1889) ...
> 
> on this:
> 
> View attachment 136262
> 
> 
> Decent music with nice orchestration....


More than decent was on my playlist for today .


----------



## Rogerx

DaddyGeorge said:


> Chopin: 24 Etudes (live)
> Alexander Slobodyanik
> 
> View attachment 136277


Alas, this pianist doesn't get the attention he deserves.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Campra: Messe de Requiem

Salome Haller (soprano), Sarah Gendrot (soprano), Rolf Ehlers (alto), Benoit Haller (tenor), Philip Niederberger (bass)

ensemble3 vocal et instrumental, Hans Michael Beuerle


----------



## Biwa

Nordgren: Portraits of Country Fiddlers Op. 26
Bruch: Serenade for Strings
Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances 
Sallinen: Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March
Rautavaara: Ostrobothnian Polska
Grieg: Two Melodies Op. 53
Jalkanen: The Serf of Viro

Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra
Juha Kangas (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

#CelloReimagined - Bach, Haydn, Mozart

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt

Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042
Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.VIIa:4
Mozart: Adagio for Violin and Orchestra in E, K261
Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 2 in D major, K314


----------



## Taplow

BlackAdderLXX said:


> HAHA. Jury is still out...but I'm trying...
> 
> I tried a couple from the list (Wagner-Tristan/Ring) and they were waaaaay too much for me. Berlioz Troyens wasn't really my cup of tea either, so I wanted to try some easy ones... Carmen is the one I find most agreeable, but that's kind of where I was with opera in college 30 years ago. There were moments where I liked Figaro. I need to listen to it again but set it in a playlist where I skip the recitatives. I'm listening to some excerpt recordings by Sabine Devielhe and really enjoying some of them. So I'm working at trying to appreciate opera "from the edges" and see where that goes. I'm looking at the top works list and trying to find the more approachable operas as a next step. I'm still finishing Carmen, after will be Magic flute, La Boheme, Rosenkavalier and La Traviata.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


My number one "go-to" pick for anyone new to opera and wanting to get into it would be Pagliacci. It's got everything … great tunes, good drama, a classic tale of jealousy and retribution, a play within a play, art imitating life, and true tragedy (in the classical Greek sense). And it's only one act. You won't be disappointed.

From personal preference, I'd recommend the Karajan recording on DG:










And if anyone's wondering where I stand on the issue, it's Tonio who should have the last line, as the composer intended, always … nothing else makes sense!


----------



## Taplow

In the words of another poster … nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9/No.11/No13

Hanover Band-Roy Goodman


----------



## Knorf

Franz Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Melos Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Zuill Bailey (cello)

BBC Music Magazine June 2010

He's unquestionably a consummate technician; intonation is well-nigh perfect...The sixth Allemande is particularly impressive, reflective but never losing the very slow pulse behind its rhapsodic figurations...Played quietly [Bailey's cello] sounds profoundly beautiful, but at the other extreme it is exceptionally powerful.

Gramophone Magazine May 2010

A virtuoso technique, strong, richly expressive tone and a bold, individual manner of playing all result in memorable performances. On an emotional level he's deeply involved in the music; the Sarabandes not only sound beautiful but...develop an intensely expressive character


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've always considered Muti's recording of *Aida* a good, central recommendation and indeed it is. That said, it wouldn't be my favourite. Aside from his haste in the Triumphal scene, Muti is reliable, but I actually prefer Pappano, Karajan II and Serafin. He has excellent soloists, though it is the ladies who take the palm. Caballé sings possibly her best Verdi role on disc, singing with great beauty of tone but also dramatically involved. She doesn't overindulge her famous high pianissimi, but, when they come, they are quite ravishing, the _dolce_ top C close to _O patria mia_ literally breath-taking. I can't think of anyone who has managed it better. Cossotto is also more involved than she sometimes is and sings an appreciable Amneris.

The men are all very good, but just a little anonymous, even Domingo, who has none of the individuality of Vickers, Kaufmann, Corelli or even Carreras.

For a studio version, I know most people go for Solti and he has a superb cast; I just can't take his over-loud, bombastic way with the score, so my favourite studio performances are Serafin and Karajan II. However, if you can cope with the sound, Callas's live 1951 Mexixco performance knocks them all out of the ball park.


----------



## sonance

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 136279
> 
> 
> Bodorova: Plankty (Passion Plays) - Music for Viola and Symphonic Orchestra
> 
> [...]
> _reflects the gloom, stress, and hopelessness of life in communist Czechoslovakia of the 1980s. Deeply moving piece that demands greater exposure_


Joachim Raff - It's great to see another vote for Bodorová. Her music in general definitely demands greater exposure. I've got a few CDs with her music, though besides a CD with her oratorio "Juda Maccabeus" (which I don't have) there seems to be only one other disc dedicated solely to her.










I enjoy her compositions on this disc immensely. Otherwise there are some compilations (with Czech composers like Fišer, Mácha, Lukáš, or with other composers), of which I have a few. I'd like to recommend for example:


----------



## sonance

Joe B said:


> A great disc. Performance is awesome.


Joe B. - Yes, it's a great disc. But the "Chants d'Auvergne" are best treated like sweets - small quantities will guarantee pleasure, big quantities are hard to stomach ... As for Dawn Upshaw: I remember to like her a lot in Barber's Knoxville: Summer of 1915 and in Gorecki's Symphony no. 3 (see covers below; I'll make a mental note to listen again to these discs during summer ...).



















listening now:

André Caplet (1878 - 1925)
- Conte fantastique (for harp and string quartet, based on Edgar A. Poe's "The Masque of the Red Death"; 1924)
- Les prières (voice, harp and string quartet; 1914-17)
- Divertissement (harp; 1924)
- Deux sonnets (soprano and harp; 1916 and 1924)
- Septuor (three female voices and string quartet; 1909)
Sharon Coste, soprano; Sandrine Piau, soprano; Sylvie Deguy, mezzo; Laurence Cabel, harp; Ensemble Musique Oblique (harmonia mundi)










[the cover above is from the original release in 1992; my copy is a re-release from 2006, but there's no Amazon picture]


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - symphonies etc. part four of four for late morning and early afternoon.

_Das Lied von der Erde_ [_Song of the Earth_] for tenor, alto and orchestra [Texts: Ancient Chinese poetry by Li Tai Po, Qi Qian, Haoran Meng and Wei Wang: transl. by Hans Bethge. Some additional text by Gustav Mahler] (1908-09):

 ***

*** same April 1972 recording with Alfreda Hodgson and John Mitchinson but released with completely different artwork by a somewhat shadowy Italian company called Descant in 1989 as part of an alleged 'Horenstein Edition', some years before it was officially issued by the BBC on their own _BBC Legends_ imprint)

Symphony no.9 (1909-10):



Symphony no.10 in F-sharp - ed. and orch. by Deryck Cooke in association with Colin Matthews, David Mathews and Berthold Goldschmidt 1966-72 (1910 inc.)


----------



## Biwa

Sigfrid Karg-Elert:

Chorale improvisations Op. 65 Books V and VI

Elke Völker (organ)


----------



## sonance

adding another Caplet work, this time for cello and orchestra:

André Caplet (1878 - 1925)
Epiphanie
Marc Coppey, cello; Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège - Wallonie-Bruxelles/Pascal Rophé (aeon)









[It's tiresome that Amazon shows many covers only in the digital section instead in the section for CDs as well ...]


----------



## Guest002

You can call me a convert. Thanks to a Bruckner thread hereabouts, I've finally started listening to his symphonies, and No. 9 is an absolute cracker. The Scherzo just leaves me thrilled to bits, frankly. I feel a bout of score-purchasing coming on


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Chamayou's impressive reserves of articulation and firepower seem a touch stretched by the finale of the Wanderer Fantasy (compared, say, with Murray Perahia's recording), but elsewhere his tight-reined,... - BBC Music Magazine, June 2014,

Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Litanei - Andante Religioso (No. 1 from Vier Geistliche Lieder, S562, after Schubert)
Schubert: Allegretto in C minor, D915
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
Schubert: Klavierstück in E flat minor, D946 No. 1
Schubert: Klavierstücke (3), D946
Schubert: Kupelwieser-Walzer D I
Schubert: Ländler (12) D790
Schubert: Ländler (17), D366: No. 12


----------



## flamencosketches

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 136293
> 
> 
> You can call me a convert. Thanks to a Bruckner thread hereabouts, I've finally started listening to his symphonies, and No. 9 is an absolute cracker. The Scherzo just leaves me thrilled to bits, frankly. I feel a bout of score-purchasing coming on


Bruckner took a while to click for me too, and possibly I'm still not all the way there yet, but I have found much love and appreciation for his symphonies. Enjoy!

Current listening:










*Gabriel Fauré*: Piano Quintet No.1 in D minor, op.89. Domus Ensemble w/ Anthony Marwood on second violin

This is an absolutely amazing work of chamber music. This is my first really serious listen to either of the piano quintets, and I must say this totally dwarfs either of the piano quartets (which are quite good, don't get me wrong) in greatness. This is some of the most impressive chamber music I've ever heard. A must-hear.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD 2


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich & Schnittke: Piano Quintets (Vermeer Quartet); Scriabin: Piano Sonatas (Ashkenazy)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Taplow said:


> My number one "go-to" pick for anyone new to opera and wanting to get into it would be Pagliacci. It's got everything … great tunes, good drama, a classic tale of jealousy and retribution, a play within a play, art imitating life, and true tragedy (in the classical Greek sense). And it's only one act. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> From personal preference, I'd recommend the Karajan recording on DG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone's wondering where I stand on the issue, it's Tonio who should have the last line, as the composer intended, always … nothing else makes sense!


Thanks. I'll give it a whack.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, op.102. David Oistrakh, Mstislav Rostropovich, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

So far so good. I fail to see what in this music draws the ire of so many.


----------



## elgar's ghost

sonance said:


> [_It's tiresome that Amazon shows many covers only in the digital section instead in the section for CDs as well ..._]


Isn't it ever! Luckily being on this site for as long as I have means that I can dredge up old listening sessions from previous _Current Listening_ threads and copy/paste any images which Amazon no longer have on their CD section.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I've been listening to the Weekly String Quartet - Ravel - the past few mornings and I'm listening to this recording for the first time. I have to say it is very good. The precision and the passion are excellent and the engineering just the way I like it. I think this might be the first one I buy.


----------



## NLAdriaan

I found the Bach 2000 complete edition (better doubled as the 'Harnoncourt-edition') at an absolute bargain on a local online marketplace and am now listening to Das Musikalisches Opfer by Harnoncourt and friends. Honestly, only the complete organ works by Ton Koopman from this set are still on top of my list and I already owned them. The cantatas (Harnoncourt/Leonhardt) are of course landmark recordings, but I clearly prefer Ton Koopman's complete set.

Still, it is a great set and probably the first of any complete-composer-sets I would take to a desert island.


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Woodward leading the Fairhaven Singers in choral works commissioned by the choir:


----------



## NLAdriaan

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 136293
> 
> 
> You can call me a convert. Thanks to a Bruckner thread hereabouts, I've finally started listening to his symphonies, and No. 9 is an absolute cracker. The Scherzo just leaves me thrilled to bits, frankly. I feel a bout of score-purchasing coming on


I would be most curious what your findings would be of this one:


----------



## Joe B

elgars ghost said:


> Isn't it ever! Luckily being on this site for as long as I have means that I can dredge up old listening sessions from previous _Current Listening_ threads and copy/paste any images which Amazon no longer have on their CD section.


That's funny you should say that. I listen to "Symphony of Psalms" by Barenboim every month or so. It took me a long time to find a picture of the cover. Wherever I found it, it has been taken down. Now if you do a google search for "Symphony of Psalms Barenboim", the 3rd image that shows up is one of my old posts. So your "technique" is an excellent work around.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, op.102. David Oistrakh, Mstislav Rostropovich, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> So far so good. I fail to see what in this music draws the ire of so many.


That was incredible!! Two very special first-listens, between this and the Fauré. A successful Wednesday morning before work. :lol:


----------



## Joe B

sonance said:


> Joe B. - Yes, it's a great disc. But the "Chants d'Auvergne" are best treated like sweets - small quantities will guarantee pleasure, big quantities are hard to stomach ...


You know, I thought about saying something to the effect that you had to be in the right mood for this music. You are right, listening to this disc from start to finish is like eating just desserts for a meal. You've got to have that sweet tooth obsession going. When I do, this disc is the cure.


----------



## Bourdon

NLAdriaan said:


> View attachment 136295
> 
> 
> I found the Bach 2000 complete edition (better doubled as the 'Harnoncourt-edition') at an absolute bargain on a local online marketplace and am now listening to Das Musikalisches Opfer by Harnoncourt and friends. Honestly, only the complete organ works by Ton Koopman from this set are still on top of my list and I already owned them. The cantatas (Harnoncourt/Leonhardt) are of course landmark recordings, but I clearly prefer Ton Koopman's complete set.
> 
> Still, it is a great set and probably the first of any complete-composer-sets I would take to a desert island.


I have seen the set and I think the seller has filled the boxes better to save space, they are all half or more empty.
I also have this set and I prefer this set over Koopman's where the cantatas are concerned.
Despite all the shortcomings, especially in the technical field, these are still my first choice.
It is difficult to explain how, despite all the limitations, these recordings still exert greater attractiveness.
Listen to "Gott ist unsre Zuversicht BWV 197, it is one of the last in this set.


----------



## Rogerx

La vie en rose

Debussy: Rhapsody for clarinet & piano (or orchestra), L. 116 'Première rapsodie'
Françaix: Clarinet Concerto
Giraud: Sous le ciel de Paris
Milhaud: Scaramouche, suite for two pianos, Op. 165b
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle in A minor for flute, clarinet & piano/orchestra Op. 6

Daniel Ottensamer (clarinet)

Münchner Symphoniker, Stephan Koncz


----------



## Guest002

NLAdriaan said:


> I would be most curious what your findings would be of this one:


Ye gods! That would be my 11th 9th.

I don't think I could cope with another one... I've still got 9 of the original 10 9ths to do yet! 

Oh go on then. Credit card at the ready... Will let you know


----------



## Guest002

NLAdriaan said:


> View attachment 136295
> 
> 
> I found the Bach 2000 complete edition (better doubled as the 'Harnoncourt-edition') at an absolute bargain on a local online marketplace and am now listening to Das Musikalisches Opfer by Harnoncourt and friends. Honestly, only the complete organ works by Ton Koopman from this set are still on top of my list and I already owned them. The cantatas (Harnoncourt/Leonhardt) are of course landmark recordings, but I clearly prefer Ton Koopman's complete set.
> 
> Still, it is a great set and probably the first of any complete-composer-sets I would take to a desert island.


I feel a bit guilty now. I disposed of mine. I found Harnoncourt rather "clumsy", when compared to Suzuki (in the Cantatas, especially). I'm afraid I'm a confirmed Suzuki-ist these days


----------



## Taplow

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I'm afraid I'm a confirmed Suzuki-ist these days


There are far worse things to be.


----------



## Flamme

Berlin Konzerthaus Orchestra and conductor Maxim Emelyanychev are joined by flautist Yubeen Kim in Mozart's Flute Concerto No 2 in D, K314. John Shea presents.

12:31 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Overture to 'The Creatures of Prometheus, op. 43'
Berlin Konzerthaus Orchestra, Maxim Emelyanychev (conductor)

12:36 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Flute Concerto No. 2 in D, K. 314
Yubeen Kim (flute), Berlin Konzerthaus Orchestra, Maxim Emelyanychev (conductor)

12:57 AM
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788)
Flute Sonata in A minor, WQ 132
Yubeen Kim (flute)

01:00 AM
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
The Fair Melusina, op. 32, overture
Berlin Konzerthaus Orchestra, Maxim Emelyanychev (conductor)

01:11 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Symphony No. 103 in E flat, Hob. I:103 ('Drumroll')
Berlin Konzerthaus Orchestra, Maxim Emelyanychev (conductor)

01:40 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Act III Intermezzo, from 'Rosamunde'
Berlin Konzerthaus Orchestra, Maxim Emelyanychev (conductor)

01:48 AM
Alessandro Stradella (1639-1682)
L'anime del Purgatorio (1680) - cantata for 2 voices, chorus & ensemble
Emma Kirkby (soprano), Evelyn Tubb (soprano), David Thomas (bass), Richard Wistreich (bass), Consort of Musicke, Anthony Rooley (director), Anthony Rooley (lute)

02:31 AM
Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953)
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
Amalie Stalheim (cello), Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Tabita Berglund (conductor)

03:15 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Fantasia in F minor for piano duet (D.940)
Leon Fleischer (piano duo), Katherine Jacobson Fleisher (piano duo)

03:34 AM
Zoltan Kodaly (1882 - 1967)
Mónár Anna (Anie Miller) from Hungarian Folk Music
Polina Pasztircsák (soprano), Zoltan Kocsis (piano)

03:43 AM
Johann Rosenmuller (1619-1684)
Sinfonia Quinta
Tafelmusik Baroque Soloists

03:53 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Kyrie eleison in G minor for double choir and orchestra (RV.587)
Choir of Latvian Radio, Riga Chamber Players, Sigvards Klava (conductor)

04:03 AM
Zoltan Kodaly (1882 - 1967)
Adagio for viola and piano in C major (1905)
Morten Carlsen (viola), Sergej Osadchuk (piano)

04:13 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Slavonic Dance No 12 in D flat major Op 72 No 4
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Juanjo Mena (conductor)

04:19 AM
Francesco Durante (1684-1755)
Concerto per quartetto No 3 in E flat major
Concerto Koln

04:31 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Keyboard Concerto in F minor, BWV.1056
Angela Hewitt (piano), Norwegian Chamber Orchestra

04:41 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
3 Songs for chorus, Op.42
Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman (conductor)

04:51 AM
Silvius Leopold Weiss (1687-1750)
Prelude, Toccata and Allegro in G major
Hopkinson Smith (baroque lute)

05:01 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Love Scene - from the opera 'Feuersnot', Op 50
Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis (conductor)

05:10 AM
Cecile Chaminade (1857-1944)
Flute Concertino, Op 107
Maria Filippova (flute), Ekaterina Mirzaeva (piano)

05:18 AM
Bedrich Smetana (1824-1884)
2 Dances (Czech Dances, Book II)
Karel Vrtiska (piano)

05:27 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Violin Sonata no 6 in A major, Op 30 no 1
Mats Zetterqvist (violin), Mats Widlund (piano)

05:49 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Divertimento in E flat major, Hob.2.21
St. Christopher Chamber Orchestra, Vilnius, Donatas Katkus (conductor)

06:05 AM
Johann Gottfried Muthel (1728-1788)
Concerto in D minor for harpsichord, 2 bassoons, strings and continuo
Rhoda Patrick (bassoon), David Mings (bassoon), Gregor Hollman (harpsichord), Musica Alta Ripa
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000j8xn


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joe B said:


> That's funny you should say that. I listen to "Symphony of Psalms" by Barenboim every month or so. It took me a long time to find a picture of the cover. Wherever I found it, it has been taken down. Now if you do a google search for "Symphony of Psalms Barenboim", the 3rd image that shows up is one of my old posts. So your "technique" is an excellent work around.


Yes, it's handy when Google works like that but on the whole I find Google too hit-and-miss when trying to find images - also they may not be the size I want. Some searches within TC take longer than others but if I can enter a relatively uncommon word in the search facility that I know was in a previous post and then enter the same word again once I have found the actual thread then what I'm looking for is nearly always lurking there somewhere.


----------



## Joe B

elgars ghost said:


> Yes, it's handy when Google works like that but on the whole I find Google too hit-and-miss when trying to find images - also they may not be the size I want. Some searches within TC take longer than others but if I can enter a relatively uncommon word in the search facility that I know was in a previous post and then enter the same word again once I have found the actual thread then what I'm looking for is nearly always lurking there somewhere.


My post was just to confirm your original post, that the information is in TC. Your search method is the better way to go.


----------



## Guest002

NLAdriaan said:


> I would be most curious what your findings would be of this one:


OK. I cheated. I just listened to the first 2 minutes or so of the scherzo for some of the recordings I've got. Basically, the starting pizzicato strings before the bouncy, pulse-like fortissimo bit. Anything up to around letter G in the score, in essence.

And I wrote down thoughts as I listened, without filtering them too much or trying to knock them into shape. And the results of the Nottingham Jury are in...

Karajan (1975): Clear pizzicato. Good dynamics. Crisp punchy bits. Exciting. Just about as I'd want it played, I think
Giulini: Rather 'four square'. Tempo just a bit on the slow side, with a boxy ryhythm about it, not a pulse. Dull.
Tintner: Rather quietly recorded. Sounds very distant. Must be in the concert hall in the next town. Not good at all. A bit fast, maybe. Too quiet. Gets better though.
Rattle: Good dynamic range. The pulsy bit is all smoothed out to start with. Not good. Seems to get better later on, though. Uneven approach?
Mehta: Rough-edged orchestral sound. Quite exciting. Slightly slow?
Young: Smeared and not pulsy enough by a long shot. Quite poor, I thought.
Abbado: Excellent sound level. Crisp pizzicato to start. Wow: Punchy as all hell. Great brass, but smooth not rough-sounding.
Jochum (1968): Racing pizzicatos. Brass in pulse bit very prominent: good effect. Rather fast, though. Especially on their second appearance, way too fast.

Out of that lot, I think Karajan might be the 'model', the sort-of gold standard you can rely on - but Abbado is perhaps the most exciting that doesn't sound rushed or too-smoothed over.

There are some definite shockers in there: the Tintner is a bit of a horror show, I'm afraid. The Giulini is a bit dull. The Rattle is so smooth I swear someone has taken sand paper to it: not enough fire for me there. And Jochum sounds like he's got a train to catch. The Young was rather uninteresting, too. I may have spent ...unwisely!

Edited to add: the Tintner is worth re-listening to and I may have summarised it too harshly above, but it's definitely not my favourite.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136298


*Franz Joseph Haydn*

The Paris Symphonies 82-87

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Sigiswald Kuijken, conductor

1989-1990, compilation 1999


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
Mendelssohn: Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 6 in G minor 'Venetianisches Gondellied'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 1 (6), Op. 19b
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 2 in A minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 4 in A major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2019
Editor's Choice
Nominee - Assorted Program
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Assorted Program


----------



## Joe B

James DePreist leading the Helsinki Philharmonic in a performance of Dmitri Shostakovich's "Symphony No. 10":


----------



## sbmonty

Franck: Piano Quintet In F Minor. 
The work dates from 1879. The dedicatee of the work and the pianist at the premiere in January 1880, was Camille Saint-Saëns. 
I read this on a wonderful chamber music reference site, highly recommended to chamber music enthusiasts. 
http://www.chambermusicguides.com


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Colin M said:


> A great plot and a great musical composition. I need to check this version out. Ballet is amazing in what it can accomplish without words...


Neeme does well but maybe it's just a bit hurried.


----------



## sonance

Referring to "Epiphanie" by André Caplet (see earlier post): What a difference it makes to listen only to this work instead beginning with the coupled works "Tout un monde lointain" and "Trois Strophes" by Dutilleux. Listening to the whole CD in the given order will put Caplet in the shadow of Dutilleux. Undeservedly. Listening to "Epiphanie" alone, the music begins to bloom and shine, is irresistible.

now: two composers with only one work in my collection:

Robert Casadesus (1899 - 1972)
Capriccio op. 49 for piano and string orchestra (1952)

Jacques Castérède (1926 - 2014)
Concerto for piano and string orchestra [no. 1] (1954)

both: Timon Altwegg, piano; Orchestre de Chambre de Toulouse/Gilles Colliard (guild)


----------



## rice

Ippolitov-Ivanov's symphony no.1
A very enjoyable symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joe B said:


> _My post was just to confirm your original post, that the information is in TC_. Your search method is the better way to go.


I know - my reply was partly out of surprise that an image originally buried within TC would spring up so easily on Google! Thanks for the approbation - and I hope you find it useful.


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2 & 5

Ariadne Daskalakis (violin), Roglit Ishay (piano)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Back to Bach. Cafe Zimmerman Brandenburgs. This is such a cool take on these.

View attachment 136302


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

This is my usual reaction to Furtwangler: The sound is horrible . . . Oh, wait, what was that? And then I forget about the sound. This is an adventure.


----------



## Piano4 Life




----------



## Vasks

_A little Leon listening_

*Kirchner - String Quartet #2 (Lenox Qrt/Columbia LP)
Kirchner - Music for Cello & Orchestra (Ma/Sony CD)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Piano4 Life said:


>


here ya go!


----------



## mikeh375

Music from across the Pond.....


----------



## Marinera

Bizet - Carmen suite no.1; Symphony no.1 in C major
Gounod - Petite Symphonie


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Exploring Ravel. Daphnis et Chloe, La Valse, Bolero. I'm still trying to get my head around how his (and Debussy's) music seems to be a bit aimless when compared to older forms, but I can definitely appreciate the beautiful "scenes" he's setting up more than I used to years ago when I first got into classical.


----------



## Malx

Panufnik, Violin Concerto, Homage a Chopin, Bassoon Concerto - Krzysztof Smietana (violin), Karen Jones (flute), Robert Thompson (bassoon), London Musici, Mark Stephenson.

Penderecki, Violin Concerto No 2 'Metamophoses' - Mutter, LSO, Penderecki.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

Just a personal preference, but I like orchestral precision, and Toscanini is definitely precise.


----------



## Air

I'm currently listening to Richard Strauss's Oboe Concerto played by François Leleux with David Harding conducting the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra. The lush, melodic, and playful music of Strauss is an absolutely lovely way to start the morning. There is something super relaxing about this piece that just makes me feel happy and full of life.

Living apart from most of my CDs is not ideal, but I've been compensating by listening to recordings that I've never heard before on YouTube like this one.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Bourdon said:


> I have seen the set and I think the seller has filled the boxes better to save space, they are all half or more empty.
> I also have this set and I prefer this set over Koopman's where the cantatas are concerned.
> Despite all the shortcomings, especially in the technical field, these are still my first choice.
> It is difficult to explain how, despite all the limitations, these recordings still exert greater attractiveness.
> Listen to "Gott ist unsre Zuversicht BWV 197, it is one of the last in this set.


The seller made a custom fit plexiglas box, beautifully made, with screws and tiny metal hinges and separate segments for each set. It looks like modern art The separate carton boxes are not there, but I know they eat space, Koopman's organ set is about three times the size of the content. I know you have the box too and I thought at about the same price. I will certainly start a thorough cantata comparison. I already have some of them separately and of course Koopman's full set. I am listening now to BWV 197, conducted by Leonhardt.:tiphat:


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project - Amadeus Quartet CD22*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Quartet in E flat major
Piano Quartet in D major 
Piano Quartet in C major









Christoph Eschenbach
Norbert Brainin
Peter Schidlof
Martin Lovett*


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, Symphony in 3 Movements
Pierre Boulez & Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Unfinished Symphony (No. 8 or No. 7, depending on who you ask)*

I'm just starting this, and so far, there isn't much happening to make up for the muddy recorded sound.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Liszt - Faust Symphony*
Ivan Fischer/Budapest Festival Orchestra and Chorus

I felt like something odd this morning, so I went for this supremely odd but highly fascinating gargantuan orchestral work by Liszt. Liszt's immense influence on the progress of Romanticism is often understated - this came before the main works of Wagner, Bruckner, and Mahler but you can hear shades of all their compositional styles here. The final chorus sounds a lot like the choral scenes in _Parsifal_. Overall I'm glad I gave this a listen in full for the first time, but I can't say I'll be revisiting it again anytime soon; it's a bit too sterile and overlong for me. Still, I think most people see it is a sort of interesting oddity of the 19th century when it really is a highly influential and meaningful composition.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

Recorded with the VPO in 1952 in the studio, this is nice. But I don't listen to Furtwangler for "nice." I probably won't be listening to this again.


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (9) - Current Listening Vol VI not so early pages trawling (last night)

Rautavaara - Manhattan Trilogy / Symphony No. 3









Leif Segerstam ‎
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra

Still doing updates from yesterday.. had not time for music so far today... too much work and live conf calls...

Beautiful music... do not want to sound blasphemous but here and there this sounds like a modern day Sibelius...


----------



## The nose

A little bit of John Adams


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> More than decent was on my playlist for today .


Maybe the word "decent" was a little unfair... based on the fact that the orchestration was really good...


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Schubert- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)
> 
> Chamayou's impressive reserves of articulation and firepower seem a touch stretched by the finale of the Wanderer Fantasy (compared, say, with Murray Perahia's recording), but elsewhere his tight-reined,... - BBC Music Magazine, June 2014,
> 
> Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
> Liszt: Litanei - Andante Religioso (No. 1 from Vier Geistliche Lieder, S562, after Schubert)
> Schubert: Allegretto in C minor, D915
> Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
> Schubert: Klavierstück in E flat minor, D946 No. 1
> Schubert: Klavierstücke (3), D946
> Schubert: Kupelwieser-Walzer D I
> Schubert: Ländler (12) D790
> Schubert: Ländler (17), D366: No. 12


Fully concur on the Wanderer... the rest is superb....


----------



## The3Bs

Last night managed to get a but further with:

Max Richter - Sleep









CD1 - CD5

Late night listening ..... and then Spotify stopped ... and then I could sleep


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4
*


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zelenka, Trio Sonatas
*


----------



## elgar's ghost

For the rest of today - various chamber works by the ill-starred Nikolai Roslavets.

Violin Sonata no.1 (1913):
Violin Sonata no.4 (1920):
_Three Dances_ for violin and piano (1923):
Violin Sonata no.6 (prob. 1930s): ***










String Quartet no.1 (1913):
String Quartet no.3 (1920):










_Tantsi belikh dev_ [_Dances of the White Maidens_] for cello and piano (1912): ***
_Razdum'ye_ [_Meditation_] for cello and piano (1921):
Cello Sonata no.1 (1921):
Cello Sonata no.2 (1921-22): ***
Viola Sonata no.1 - arr. for cello and piano (orig. 1926): ***










Piano Trio no.2 (1920):
Piano Trio no.3 (1921): ***
Piano Trio no.4 (1927): ***










(*** edited and/or reconstructed by Marina Lobanova)


----------



## NLAdriaan

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I feel a bit guilty now. I disposed of mine. I found Harnoncourt rather "clumsy", when compared to Suzuki (in the Cantatas, especially). I'm afraid I'm a confirmed Suzuki-ist these days


I am a quite confirmed Koopman-ist, who also happens to be Suzuki's teacher:tiphat: With the set you also disposed of Koopman's incredible reading of the organ works. Perhaps not your cup of tea, but for a upcoming Bruckner-fan, the church-organ would probably feel familiar.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

This afternoon:


----------



## NLAdriaan

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Liszt - Faust Symphony*
> Ivan Fischer/Budapest Festival Orchestra and Chorus
> 
> I felt like something odd this morning, so I went for this supremely odd but highly fascinating gargantuan orchestral work by Liszt. Liszt's immense influence on the progress of Romanticism is often understated - this came before the main works of Wagner, Bruckner, and Mahler but you can hear shades of all their compositional styles here. The final chorus sounds a lot like the choral scenes in _Parsifal_. Overall I'm glad I gave this a listen in full for the first time, but I can't say I'll be revisiting it again anytime soon; it's a bit too sterile and overlong for me. Still, I think most people see it is a sort of interesting oddity of the 19th century when it really is a highly influential and meaningful composition.


Underrated causes underrecorded....

I am also still looking for a good modern recording of the (late) Liszt orchestral repertoire. Have you already tried Noseda on Chandos? Am curious what you think of him.


----------



## jim prideaux

Finzi-Cello Concerto,Grand Fantasia and Toccata, Ecologue.

Griffiths with Hugh and Donohoe and the Northern Sinfonia.

Another marvellous disc from the supposed 'budget label' Naxos......nothing 'budgety' about this stuff!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

NLAdriaan said:


> Underrated causes underrecorded....
> 
> I am also still looking for a good modern recording of the (late) Liszt orchestral repertoire. Have you already tried Noseda on Chandos? Am curious what you think of him.


The Fischer is the only recording I'm familiar with since this was my first listen Noseda, I've heard, takes the original (non-choral) ending. The Fischer is actually tracked to give you the option for both endings, which is pretty cool.


----------



## Open Lane

Scott McGill - Solo Guitar

This has gotta be the best solo guitar album i own, with a great song selection. Simply amazing.


----------



## Dimace

I'm a little sad, because lately I can't read (a lot) and evaluate your wonderful presentations and suggestions. I must work more than before to cover the Corona Virus loses and, of course, to have always enough money for our expensive hobby… I hope, that the situation will be better soon.

To our music now… You know that I regarded very highly *Samson*, who, for me always, is with Arthur *the BEST Chopin performers in the history of piano. **This recording, with Frederic's two concertos is definitely ''close the shop.''*The perfection of these performances reaches super human standards, with their technic, emotions and, this is the best, with the simplicity Chopin's music must have. Chopin is NOT Liszt. Is more difficult than my Master and other romantic composers, because he DEMANDS simplicity with explicit depth and dramatic pathos. His concertos and Ballades are brilliant examples of this rule. If you don't have this recording (EMI, Germany 1XLP) you have nothing of Chopin and I say this categorically. Such piano must be in a museum, or to be sent in outer space to be heard by the aliens. The sound, also, is of the highest available standards. *The Must of the Must for Frederic.*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #0 in d Minor (1869)
Simone Young & Philharmoniker Hamburg


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> I'm a little sad, because lately I can't read (a lot) and evaluate your wonderful presentations and suggestions. I must work more than before to cover the Corona Virus loses and, of course, to have always enough money for our expensive hobby… I hope, that the situation will be better soon.


I am also finding myself working up to 10-12 hour days... and having little to no time during the week to feed my musical curiosities.. and if I do ... I am getting bad looks from the family ...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Alexander Scriabin*: various Mazurkas. Vladimir Sofronitsky

This is one of the very best CDs in my library. Absolutely phenomenal playing. These recordings are from the Soviet Union of the '40s and '50s and yet sound crystal clear. I don't know how it's possible, but I'll take it. I don't usually make statements like this, but if you haven't heard Sofronitsky, you haven't heard Scriabin. The best to ever do it.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## senza sordino

Debussy days today and yesterday

Debussy Berceuse heroique, Images for Orchestra, Jeux, Marche ecossaise, Prelude to the afternoon of a faun, Nocturnes, La Mer, Rhapsody for orchestra and principle clarinet, Dances for harp and string orchestra, 2 disks from my collection. Wonderful









Debussy Cello Sonata, Syrinx, Violin Sonata, Sonata for Flute Viola and Harp, Piano Trio. From Spotify, I really enjoyed this









Debussy, Faure and Ravel String Quartets, from Spotify









Debussy Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, Le Martyre de Saint Sebastien Symphonic Fragments, La Mer. From Spotify. Terrific album









Debussy Suite bergamasque, Children's Corner, Images Books 1 & 2, Deux Arabesques, Preludes Book 1, Pour le piano, Estampes, L'Isle joyeuse, Reverie. 2 disks from my collection. That's a lot of piano music for me at one go. I don't own a lot of solo piano music, but I generally like this.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner: Symphony 5 (Horenstein)


----------



## Knorf

Ottorino Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica, _Belfagor_ overture
Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège, John Neschling

Still getting my head around this music, sort of an Italian version of Richard Strauss. It's pretty different from the later Respighi we all know, but nonetheless highly appealing.


----------



## PWoolfson

Joachim Raff said:


> A composer that needs greater recognition. Romantic in many ways and influences to Rachmaninov. The recording is ancient but it gives you some idea the talent of the man.


Just been having a listen; thankyou, yes it's excellent. It does certainly seem Romantic


----------



## eljr




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136331


*Giacomo Puccini*

Tosca

Royal Opera Chorus
Orchestra of the Royal Opera House
Antonio Pappano

2001, reissued 2011


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas (Disc 2)
Lucas Debargue


----------



## Joe B

Today's mail - finally! It only took 20 days to arrive. - Olivia Vermeulen and Jan Philip Schulze:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> *Alexander Scriabin*: various Mazurkas. Vladimir Sofronitsky
> 
> This is one of the very best CDs in my library. Absolutely phenomenal playing. These recordings are from the Soviet Union of the '40s and '50s and yet sound crystal clear. I don't know how it's possible, but I'll take it. I don't usually make statements like this, but if you haven't heard Sofronitsky, you haven't heard Scriabin. The best to ever do it.


Another one of my piano heroes!!!! Fantastic Schubert interpreter and Scriabin as well !!!


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas (Disc 2)
> Lucas Debargue
> 
> View attachment 136332


:tiphat:

Good one!!! Fantastic double CD issue!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Out of the Exploration temporarily.... Family evening listen:

J.S. Bach ‎- The Well-Tempered Clavier • Das Wohltemperierte Klavier









Sviatoslav Richter

No words will ever suffice to comment on this one...


> Close the Shop record (CD)


 like Dimace would state....


----------



## Helgi

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> This is my usual reaction to Furtwangler: The sound is horrible . . . Oh, wait, what was that? And then I forget about the sound. This is an adventure.


I bought this collection the other day from Audite, along with a bunch of other scratchy old stuff in hi-res sound :lol:

Looking forward to listening.


----------



## flamencosketches

The3Bs said:


> Another one of my piano heroes!!!! Fantastic Schubert interpreter and Scriabin as well !!!


I haven't heard any of Sofronitsky's Schubert, but I ought to. Is there anything in particular that you recommend?


----------



## Joachim Raff

Lubor Bárta
Concerto for Viola and Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

Maurice Ravel: String Quartet in F major
(Comparative listening)

Quatuor Ebène










Quatuor Talich


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> I haven't heard any of Sofronitsky's Schubert, but I ought to. Is there anything in particular that you recommend?


I will check my CD collection tomorrow (late night on the sofa and so too lazy to check now, sorry) and will send a couple of recommendations... If I recollect his Wanderer is fantastic.. as well as Schubert last sonata (21)


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Mark Singleton leading Voce - New England's Chamber Choir in choral works by Paul Mealor:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Vieuxtemps: Violin Concertos Nos. 4 & 5
Itzhak Perlman, Orchestre De Paris & Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Today's mail - Veronique Gens and I Giardini:


----------



## MusicSybarite

elgars ghost said:


> For the rest of today - various chamber works by the ill-starred Nikolai Roslavets.
> 
> Violin Sonata no.1 (1913):
> Violin Sonata no.4 (1920):
> _Three Dances_ for violin and piano (1923):
> Violin Sonata no.6 (prob. 1930s): ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.1 (1913):
> String Quartet no.3 (1920):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tantsi belikh dev_ [_Dances of the White Maidens_] for cello and piano (1912): ***
> _Razdum'ye_ [_Meditation_] for cello and piano (1921):
> Cello Sonata no.1 (1921):
> Cello Sonata no.2 (1921-22): ***
> Viola Sonata no.1 - arr. for cello and piano (orig. 1926): ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Trio no.2 (1920):
> Piano Trio no.3 (1921): ***
> Piano Trio no.4 (1927): ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*** edited and/or reconstructed by Marina Lobanova)


Good to see Roslavets appearing here. I've heard his violin concertos and some chamber music, all of them are fantastic.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Knorf said:


> Ottorino Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica, _Belfagor_ overture
> Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège, John Neschling
> 
> Still getting my head around this music, sort of an Italian version of Richard Strauss. It's pretty different from the later Respighi we all know, but nonetheless highly appealing.


I wish Respighi had composed a symphony in his late years. This is rather grandiloquent, nonetheless, and with some touches of Strauss as you say.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos 20-21-1

Geza Anda (piano and director)

Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136348


*Sergey Sergeyevich Prokofiev*

Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, op. 26

Horacio Gutiérrez, piano
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, conductor

1990


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler: Symphony No. 10, on ...








Mahler: Symphony No. 10, Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht [Riccardo Chailly]


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Today's mail - finally! It only took 20 days to arrive. - Olivia Vermeulen and Jan Philip Schulze:


And I bet you, that you like it. ( like much)


----------



## jim prideaux

Early start with Gade-Symphonies 2 and 8

Hogwood and the Danish National Orch.

( I have two volumes of this Chandos cycle and for some reason I am not quite clear about this is the far more enjoyable of the two.....when the other one arrived a while ago I was actually rather disappointed. For anyone who enjoys Berwald, or is in search of a Mendelssohn with a certain northern sensibility then this is for you...…)

concluding now with the rather atmospheric 'In the highlands' op7.


----------



## Rogerx

Thalberg: Apothéose & Fantasies on French Operas

Mark Viner (piano)

Thalberg: Fantasias and variations on Les Huguenots, Op. 20
Thalberg: Grand Caprice sur des motifs de l'opéra Charles VI de F. Halévy, Op. 48
Thalberg: Grand Caprice sur la Marche de l'Apothéose de Berlioz, Op. 58
Thalberg: Grande Fantaisie sur des motifs de l'opéra La Muette de Portici de D. F. E. Auber, Op. 52
Thalberg: Grande Fantaisie sur l'opera de Meyerbeer 'Les Huguenots', Op.43
Thalberg: L'Art du chant appliqué au piano, Op. 70
Thalberg: L'Art du chant appliqué au piano, Op. 70: 'Bella adorata incognita' from Mercadante's Il giuramento
Thalberg: L'Art du chant appliqué au piano, Op. 70: 'Casta diva' from Bellini's Norma


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer

Beethoven: Abscheulicher! Wo eilst du hin? (from Fidelio)
Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Symphonic Variations & Piano Pieces

Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Olivier Latry (harmonium)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Stéphane Denève

Franck, C: Les Djinns, Op. 45
Franck, C: Prelude, Aria et Final M23 (1886/7)
Franck, C: Prélude, Choral et Fugue, M21
Franck, C: Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18
Franck, C: Symphonic Variations for piano & orchestra, M46


----------



## Knorf

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski


----------



## DaddyGeorge

J. S. Bach: Trio Sonatas
Daniel Chorzempa


----------



## elgar's ghost

MusicSybarite said:


> Good to see Roslavets appearing here. I've heard his violin concertos and some chamber music, all of them are fantastic.


Yes, I've long thought that Roslavets one of the more intriguing victims who experienced the sharp end of cultural barbarism...sorry...socialist realism. In fact, he was targeted even before _SR_ became the official line, not least because of his admiration for musical developments in the West. Great lengths were made not just to physically eliminate any traces of his music but also to completely airbrush him from history. I can only hope that more of his output is rediscovered.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: La clemenza di Tito, K621

Werner Krenn (Tito), Teresa Berganza (Sesto), Maria Casula (Vitellia), Lucia Popp (Servilia),
Brigitte Fassbaender (Annio) & Tugomir Franc (Publio)

Wiener Staatsopernorchester & Wiener Staatsoperchor, István Kertész


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Yes, I've long thought that Roslavets one of the more intriguing victims who experienced the sharp end of cultural barbarism...sorry...socialist realism. In fact, he was targeted even before _SR_ became the official line, not least because of his admiration for musical developments in the West. Great lengths were made not just to physically eliminate any traces of his music but also to completely airbrush him from history. I can only hope that more of his output is rediscovered.


Nikolai had from the beginning no chance to survive in the communistic jungle. He was from Ukraine, in which Stalin made huge crimes (as the big starvation) such, when our Paranoid Pig invaded to his country, the people there have seen him (the Hitler) as a liberator and saviour and they fought with him against the Soviets. Nikolai was a victim of the Union (this is my word) of the Proletarian Soviet Authors (I don't remember how the FFFF exactly they called them) who accused him that he was supporting not proletarian works or something like this... Worse than Hitler. Nikolai is VERY good composer, with a variety of works, they will please both the more conservative listeners and the modern ones. Presentations of such composers is an asset for every serious musical community, which invests to knowledge.


----------



## sonance

Alexis de Castillon [Marie-Alexis de Castillon de Saint Victor] (1838 - 1873)
- Concerto pour piano et orchestre (1871)
- Esquisses symphoniques (1872)
Aldo Ciccolini, piano; Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo/Georges Prêtre (emi)










It's hard to believe that this is the only recording of the piano concerto. It is really wonderful. If you ever happen to come across this CD (which is out of print) at a reasonable price: don't hesitate.


----------



## Shosty

John Dowland - Music for Lute

Paul O'Dette

Inspired by one of Bourdon's posts. I love the Lute (as well as Oud and Barbat) and I'm really enjoying these.


----------



## mikeh375

...looks like Lois Lane is gonna be in need of some rescue this morning.....


----------



## Guest002

Bruckner Symphony No. 7; Sergiu Celibidache, Munich Philharmonic.

Two minutes into the opening Allegro moderato and the music is sublimely beautiful. I like this set, a lot (albeit I've only sampled abuot 8 tracks from it so far!)


----------



## flamencosketches

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 136357
> 
> 
> Bruckner Symphony No. 7; Sergiu Celibidache, Munich Philharmonic.
> 
> Two minutes into the opening Allegro moderato and the music is sublimely beautiful. I like this set, a lot (albeit I've only sampled abuot 8 tracks from it so far!)


I think you will begin to enjoy Bruckner a lot more when you start listening to symphonies (or at least movements) in full. 

Current listening:










*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis. Barry Wordsworth, New Queen's Hall Orchestra

I was listening to some Dowland ayres on youtube and all of a sudden the Tallis that this theme derives from came on autoplay. Blew my mind. I had to listen to the fantasia right away when it finished.


----------



## Malx

sonance said:


> Alexis de Castillon [Marie-Alexis de Castillon de Saint Victor] (1838 - 1873)
> - Concerto pour piano et orchestre (1871)
> - Esquisses symphoniques (1872)
> Aldo Ciccolini, piano; Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo/Georges Prêtre (emi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe that this is the only recording of the piano concerto. It is really wonderful. If you ever happen to come across this CD (which is out of print) at a reasonable price: don't hesitate.


If you like Georges Pretres then this recording is available in the Icon box bleow.


----------



## Malx

This morning some Sibelius, I wonder if my choice was influenced by the temperature being considerably lower than yesterday...

Symphony No 1, Finlandia & Tapiola - Boston SO, Sir Colin Davis from my collection.

Symphonies Nos 2 & 3 - Vienna PO, Lorin Maazel via Qobuz.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Spring Song & Suite from 'Belshazzar's Feast'

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> I haven't heard any of Sofronitsky's Schubert, but I ought to. Is there anything in particular that you recommend?


A quick search in my chaotic CD collection this morning found this:

















I got them cheap ... so could not complain about the sound quality... they are still prized possessions specially to compare how he evolved with his interpretations of the D 960...

The impromptus and the Moment Musicaux are very nice bonuses...

Of course the Philips series Great Pianists double CD is also very good.....but the Schubert above is....


----------



## The3Bs

Lazy morning start ... need to go back to exploration mode at some point....

Schubert - Impromptus D899 & D935









Radu Lupu ‎

Another Schubert pantheon pianist.... 
... and how to transform seemingly simple music into something full of gradations/colors/singing tones...


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphonies 3 & 4 (Horenstein)


----------



## Malx

Inspired by a couple of earlier posts I decided to break my Sibelius Symphony journey to give my only Roslavets disc a spin.

"The Chamber Symphony of 1934/5 (not to be confused with the 1926 fragment of the same name which was reconstructed and recorded in the 1990s, before the manuscript of the present work was discovered) is without doubt Roslavets's most significant symphonic work. Here recorded for the first time, this major work employs nine solo woodwind, two horns, trumpet, piano, string quartet and double bass to great effect. The closest analogy is perhaps to Schoenberg's first Chamber Symphony (similarly scored), but alongside elements of conscious homage Roslavets adds his own magical sprinkling of Russian folksong, sardonic worldliness and symphonic jazz."

(quote from Hyperion website)


----------



## flamencosketches

^Excellent, thanks my friend. I will have to check out those performances. Re: Radu Lupu, I have that CD but have not even opened it. I am preoccupied with Brendel, Schnabel & Jandó in the impromptus, for now.

Current listening:










*Johannes Brahms*: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op.114. Menahem Pressler, George Pieterson, & Bernard Greenhouse

Man, Brahms really was the best in chamber music. And the Beaux Arts Trio is really growing on me, after my initial response that they were too dry, interpretively speaking. (I have Philips rather than Decca for this issue)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pierre Boulez - various works part one of two.

I have to admit that over the years I haven't absorbed Boulez' music as much as I would have liked. Due to its various complexities I find I have to dig in harder than usual in order to get something out of it - that in itself doesn't put me off, but after focusing on it for a particular time I then neglect it for many months thereafter so I end up forgetting much of what I've heard which almost sends me back to square one. This, I reckon, doesn't do Boulez justice. I am interested in Boulez' soundworld even though I'm not equipped to engage with it on a purely academic level so I think I will have to set aside some quality time for him from now on and chip away - if any reward is to be claimed then perhaps I ought to start earning it. 

Piano Sonata no.1 (1946 - rev. 1949):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1947-48):



_Le Marteau sans maître_ [_The Hammer without a Master_] for contralto, alto flute, guitar, viola and percussion [Texts: René Char] (1953-55 - rev. 1957):










_Sonatine_ for flute and piano (1946 - rev. 1949):
_Le Visage nuptial_ [_The Nuptial Face_] - cantata for soprano, mezzo-soprano, female choir and orchestra [Text: René Char] (1946 - rev. 1951 and 1988-89):
_Le Soleil des Eaux_ [_The Sun of Waters_] - cantata for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: René Char] (1948 - rev. 1950, 1958 and 1965):
_Figures-Doubles-Prismes_ for orchestra (1957-58 - rev. 1964 and 1968):


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> Pierre Boulez - various works part one of two.
> 
> I have to admit that over the years I haven't absorbed Boulez' music as much as I would have liked. Due to its various complexities I find I have to dig in harder than usual in order to get something out of it - that in itself doesn't put me off, but after focusing on it for a particular time I then neglect it for many months thereafter so I end up forgetting much of what I've heard which almost sends me back to square one. This, I reckon, doesn't do Boulez justice. I am interested in Boulez' soundworld even though I'm not equipped to engage with it on a purely academic level so I think I will have to set aside some quality time for him from now on and chip away - if any reward is to be claimed then perhaps I ought to start earning it.
> 
> Piano Sonata no.1 (1946 - rev. 1949):
> Piano Sonata no.2 (1947-48):
> 
> 
> 
> _Le Marteau sans maître_ [_The Hammer without a Master_] for contralto, alto flute, guitar, viola and percussion [Texts: René Char] (1953-55 - rev. 1957):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sonatine_ for flute and piano (1946 - rev. 1949):
> _Le Visage nuptial_ [_The Nuptial Face_] - cantata for soprano, mezzo-soprano, female choir and orchestra [Text: René Char] (1946 - rev. 1951 and 1988-89):
> _Le Soleil des Eaux_ [_The Sun of Waters_] - cantata for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: René Char] (1948 - rev. 1950, 1958 and 1965):
> _Figures-Doubles-Prismes_ for orchestra (1957-58 - rev. 1964 and 1968):


I find when listening to Boulez and other similar composers breaking up the listening with short interludes of J S Bach's instrumental music - Cello Suites, Violin Partitas, Keyboard Suites or parts of the same helps me digest the music enormously.

Just a thought!


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> I find when listening to Boulez and other similar composers breaking up the listening with short interludes of J S Bach's instrumental music - Cello Suites, Violin Partitas, Keyboard Suites or parts of the same *helps me digest* the music enormously.
> 
> Just a thought!


I must go to a doctor! I have serious problems with my digestion! :lol: I can't digest Pierre. :lol:


----------



## Malx

Dimace said:


> I must go to a doctor! I have serious problems with my digestion! :lol: I can't digest Pierre. :lol:


Ha Ha  - maybe I should change the word digest to assimilate for clarity, no I'll leave it for comedic value


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Lazy morning start ... need to go back to exploration mode at some point....
> 
> Schubert - Impromptus D899 & D935
> 
> View attachment 136363
> 
> 
> Radu Lupu ‎
> 
> Another Schubert pantheon pianist....
> ... and how to transform seemingly simple music into something full of gradations/colors/singing tones...


I have his Grieg/Schumann PC recording and he's fantastic. I need to give this a listen.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Funny how quickly I adjusted to the less than brilliant sound. This is the most thrilling performance of the opera I've ever heard and gives me everything that I was missing in the Muti I listened to yesterday. I've just updated my review too.


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (10) - Current Listening Vol VI, back to early pages trawling

Édouard Lalo ‎- Symphonie Espagnole / Violin Concerto / Fantaisie Norvégienne









Jean-Jacques Kantorow
Kees Bakels
Granada City Orchestra

I think the only time I heard to the Lalo was an Heifetz recording.... and that was quite some time ago... will have to listen to this again before I make any comments. The usual BIS high recording quality though!!!!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Le Nozze Di Figaro
Sir Charles Mackerras & Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I've been enjoying Debussy and Ravel. Last night it was Images for Orchestra, Nocturnes and La Mer.









This morning listening to the weekly quartet - Ravel - Emerson and Melos.















For the past 30 years I've mostly listened to the more traditional classical music like Mozart, Beethoven, Vivaldi because the more modern music seemed so weird by comparison. I guess it didn't help that I went to some concert while I was in college for some avant-garde piece where there were drums under the covered orchestra pit, a violin and singer up in a private box and the composer (whose name I can't recall) had based his piece on the idea that two marching bands were coming at each other from opposite ends of the street playing different music. I guess after seeing that I decided I'd stick with Mozart and Beethoven.

Anyways, my point being Ravel and Debussy are amazing. Their music seems more free form and aimless compared to the older classical forms, but the freedom and expression are really something.


----------



## Rogerx

Miloš: Aranjuez

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Falla: El sombrero de tres picos: Danza del molinero (farruca)
Falla: Homenaje a Debussy
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un Gentilhombre
Rodrigo: Invocación y danza

Presto Recording of the Week
24th February 2014
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2014
Editor's Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2014


----------



## Biwa

Telemann: 
Trio Sonata in E
Fantasie No. 2 in A major
Fantasie No. 7 in D major
Fantasie No. 8 in E major
Fantasie No. 11 in G major
Suite in G major from "Ein Jammerton"

La Barca Leyden
Raymond Honing


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD 3


----------



## sonance

earlier: another Castillon-CD
Alexis de Castillon [Marie-Alexis de Castillon de Saint Victor] (1838 - 1873)
- Piano Quintet (1864)
- Piano Quartet (1869)
Laurent Martin, piano; Quatuor Satie (ligia)










now: 
Charles-Simon Catel (1773 - 1830)
Sémiramis (tragédie lyrique; 1802)
Maria Riccarda Wesseling, mezzo; Gabrielle Philiponet, soprano; Mathias Vidal, tenor; Nicolas Courjal, bass; Andrew-Foster-Williams, bass; Nicolas Maire, tenor; Choeur et Orchestre du Concert Spirituel/Hervé Niquet (glossa)










It's a "first listen" and I don't remember why I bought the CD (actually a book with two CDs). It's not my regular musical diet ... Maybe because then I've been appreciating the efforts of Palazzetto Bru Zane, the Italian "Centre du musique romantique française". Anyway: After some minutes listening to it I think the task to be very hard and that I'll probably listen only to the first CD ... Sorry. 
(For those interested: the book contains some essays on Catel, his composition Sémiramis, Sémiramis by Voltaire and of course the libretto. But all texts are in French only.)


----------



## Biwa

François Couperin: 
Première Suite in E minor
Deuxième Suite in A major
La Superbe ou la Forqueray

Antoine Forqueray: 
Quatrieme Suite in G minor

Rainer Zipperling, Sofia Diniz (viola da gambas)
Pieter-Jan Belder (harpsichord)


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie/ Symphonic Fantasy on Die Frau ohne Schatten, TrV234a

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Frank Shipway


----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Week Exploration (10) - Current Listening Vol VI, back to early pages trawling
> 
> Édouard Lalo ‎- Symphonie Espagnole / Violin Concerto / Fantaisie Norvégienne
> 
> View attachment 136376
> 
> 
> Jean-Jacques Kantorow
> Kees Bakels
> Granada City Orchestra
> 
> I think the only time I heard to the Lalo was an Heifetz recording.... and that was quite some time ago... will have to listen to this again before I make any comments. The usual BIS high recording quality though!!!!


Now on second listen... still not too much to say about the violin concert.. but the Fantaisie Norvégienne is a really nice piece. When it comes to the Symphonie Espagnole his way of playing suits tremendously well the last 2 movements ... but I wish for a little more oomph specially with the Scherzando... (probably too used to Heiftetz' way on this one)


----------



## Shosty

Rued Langaard - Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6

Sakari Oramo, Vienna Philharmonic

I'm new to Langaard so I thought I'd start with the shorter No. 6 then continue on to no. 2 if I liked it, and I loved it. Fantastic stuff. Listening to no. 2 now and loving it.


----------



## Guest002

Bruckner's Symphony No. 0, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken

Not sure what to make of this one. Nothing grabbing me by the ears and demanding to be listened to, yet, I'm afraid.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier

J.S.Bach - Partita for solo violin No. 1 in B minor, BWV 1002; Sonata for violin No. 2 in A Minor, BWV 1003; Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004









Lalo - Introduction et scherzo for Violin and Orchestra (From Namouna); Fantaisie-ballet for Violin and Orchestra (From Namouna)









Listening now to various selections from The Forgotten Kingdom, disks 1-3. Started with very beautiful performance of El Cant de la Sibil.la Occitana 'El jorn del judizi'.


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (11) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Rossini ‎- Complete Piano Music, Vol 3 - Péchés de Vieillesse









Alessandro Marangoni


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

A fine collection of Morton Feldman piano pieces on 5CDs by Philip Thomas on the "Another Timbre" label:









Mine is a hi-res download from anothertimbre.bandcamp.com - other options (streaming/CD) available.


----------



## sbmonty

Both Ravel and Debussy String Quartets this morning.


----------



## sonance

Now some lighter music by Chabrier (what a relief after Catel ...)

Emmanuel Chabrier (1841 - 1894)
Oeuvres pour piano
- Dix pièces pittoresques (1881)
- Bourrée fantasque (1891)
- Impromptu (1873)
- Habanera (1885)
- Cinq pièces posthumes (1897)
Alain Planès, piano (harmonia mundi)










Later it will be this disc:
Emmanuel Chabrier (1841 - 1894)
Orchestral Works
- Espana (1883)
- Suite pastorale (1881)
- Habanera (1885)
- Danse slave (from the opera "Le Roi malgré lui"; 1887)
- Fête polonaise (from the same opera; 1887)
- Lamento (1874)
- Prélude pastoral (1888)
- Joyeuse marche (1888)
Jean-Marc Jordan, cor anglais; Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo/Hervé Niquet (naxos)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartet No.12 Op.127
String Quartet No. 7 Op.59/1


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136383


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Sonatas, Vol. III
Nos. 1, 2, 6, 20, 22, 25, 29, 36, 44, 47, 51

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2012


----------



## Itullian

I love this set.
It has a lot of character.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2/ Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14

Bella Davidovich (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Neville Marriner


----------



## Vasks

*Taneyev - Overture to "Oresteia" (Sandeling/Naxos)
Kalinnikov - The Cedar and the Palm (Jarvi/Chandos)
Lyapunov - Rhapsody on Ukranian Themes (Tsintsabadze/Naxos)*


----------



## eljr

Presto Recording of the Week
13th February 2012
First Choice
Building a Library
October 2015
First Choice
Orchestral Finalist
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2013
Orchestral Finalist
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
April 2012
Disc of the month
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
March 2012
Disc of the Month
Recommended Recording
Presto Favourites
Recommended Recording
Winner - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2012
Winner - Concerto


----------



## Open Lane

Charles Wuorinen - A Winter's Tale


----------



## Rogerx

Open Lane said:


> Charles Wuorinen - A Winter's Tale


Any special performers/ conductor?


----------



## Open Lane

I'm not sure TBH. Most of my music is just filed by composer, for simple organization/refference.


----------



## Enthusiast

I've not been a big fan of the completed Mahler 10 but over the last few days both of these have pleased me a lot.


----------



## Malx

Back with Sibelius - Symphonies 4 & 5 - Berlin PO, Karajan.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 7 /8/12

Hanover Band- Roy Goodman


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Dum complerentur*

This is how I like Victoria to sound: big, resonant, boy choir on the treble, and with the choir close enough to the microphones that they don't lose details.


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (12) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Jean-Philippe Rameau ‎- L'Orchestre De Louis XV (Suites D'Orchestre)









Jordi Savall
Le Concert des Nations

Oh this is so good... not really new music though (there I am distorting my own rules!!!!)... 
This and a CD of Teodor Currentzis (The Sound of Light) are very much fun!!!!


----------



## Open Lane

Haitink/Brahms - Piano Concerto No.2..


----------



## Enthusiast

Barenboim's Mahler 7 is excellent - one of the best.


----------



## Guest002

Taking a break from Bruckner! 
A very attractive Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach's Magnificat (H.772) conducted by Jonathan Cohen, with Arcangelo vocal group and Joélle Harvey (soprano), Olivia Vermeulen (mezzo), Iestyn Davies (counter-tenor), Thomas Walker (tenor), Thomas Bauer (baritone)


----------



## Itullian

Monster Brahms from Celi.


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Enthusiast

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 136390
> 
> 
> Taking a break from Bruckner!
> A very attractive Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach's Magnificat (H.772) conducted by Jonathan Cohen, with Arcangelo vocal group and Joélle Harvey (soprano), Olivia Vermeulen (mezzo), Iestyn Davies (counter-tenor), Thomas Walker (tenor), Thomas Bauer (baritone)


An excellent disc. I resisted the temptation for a long time as I already have both works in good performances ... but in the end, as an Arcangelo fan, I had to get it. I certainly don't regret it.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136391


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Nocturne, op. 19 no. 4
Pezzo capriccioso, op. 62
String Quartet in D, Andante cantabile (second movement), op. 11
Variations on a Rococo Theme (revised) , op. 33

István Várdai, cello
Pannon Philharmonic
Tibor Bogányi, conductor

2014


----------



## Knorf

elgars ghost said:


> I have to admit that over the years I haven't absorbed Boulez' music as much as I would have liked. Due to its various complexities I find I have to dig in harder than usual in order to get something out of it...if any reward is to be claimed then perhaps I ought to start earning it.


For me, it has been great reward, indeed. A couple suggestions: my first exposure to Boulez was via his _Notations I-IV_ for orchestra. I think they are very accessible, very colorful pieces, and they are getting performed quite a lot these days. Another recommendation is _Rituel in Memoriam Bruno Maderna _. It's as ritualistic as suggested, but it's also very striking and beautiful, and the musical ideas more restrained. It's a piece that clicks for many people.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

John-Phillipe Rameau, _Pygmalion_
Cyrille Dubois, Marie-Claude Chappuis, Céline Scheen, Eugénie Warnier
Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset

Absolutely superb.


----------



## Itullian

Great set with the timpani wailing away alla Furtwangler.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Mahler: Symphony No. 3. Ivan Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra, Gerhild Romberger, the Cantemus Children's Choir and the Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks. A great third from Fischer, and recommended.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 8. Solti Vienna. Brash Bruckner if that's how you like it.










Beethoven: String Quartets 5,6,11. Cuarteto Casals. Buoyant, engaging and insightful, another great Beethoven album from this group. Recommended.










Beethoven: symphonies 2,3,5,8. Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia, Béla Drahos, These are the best perfomances in this series in my opinion.










Mozart: Piano Concerto 10, 19 20. Argerich Rabinovitch. Utterly delightful . Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

I have what I consider "ultimate" Brahms recordings, but now that I have more time on my hands, I'm pulling out recordings that I haven't spent much time with. So far, I don't think this is Celi at his best, but maybe I'll be surprised later.


----------



## eljr

Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
December 2019
Nouveauté


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136394


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Complete Orchestral Suites

Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor

2012


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1
*


----------



## Itullian

Even with all the sets I have the Kodaly's Beethoven quartets are among the very best.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday loaded the CD player with more high-voltage Herbert Von Karajan:

1. *Bruckner*: _Symphony #8_ 
2. Bruckner: Symphony #8 (continued) w/Vienna Phil. Orch.
3. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #10_ w/Berlin Phil. Orch
4. *Holst*: _The Planets_ w/Berlin Phil. Orch.
5. *Beethoven*: _Symphony #9 "Choral"_ w/Berlin Phil. Orch, Vienna Chorus & soloists

People who say that K is all polish and no passion should hear the Bruckner 8. It really raises the roof.


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project - Amadeus Quartet CD 64*

Two recordings, eighteen years apart of Dvorak's American

*Antonin Dvorak 
String Quartet no.12 in F major "American" op.96









Amadeus Quartet *

recorded 1960 & 1978


----------



## Itullian

Auryn Quartet, Schumann quartets


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto*


----------



## pmsummer

NUEVA ESPAÑA
_Close Encounters in the New World, 1590-1690_
*Alonso Lobo - Juan Perez Bocanegra - Pedro Bermudez - Thomas de Torrejon y Velasco - Sebastian Aguilera de Heredia - Juan de Lienas - Lucas Ruis de Ribayaz - Frei Francisco de Santiago - Gaspar Fernandez - Fabian Ximeno - Juan Guitterez de Padilla - Pablo Bruno - Gaspar Fernandez - Juan Guitterrez de Padilla - Antonio de Salazar - Juan Perez Bocanegra - Juan de Araujo - Sebastian de Murcia - Gregorian Chant - Thomas Luis de Victoria - Juan Garcia de Zespiedes*
The Boston Camerata
The Boston Shawm and Sackbut Ensemble
The Schola Cantorum of Boston
"Les Amis de la Sagesse"
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Knorf

Edgar Varèse: _Ameriques_, _Arcana_, _Déserts_, _Ionisation_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

To my surprise, I'm liking these recordings better than those Boulez made with New York, and that means these are now my favorite recordings of Varèse! Although Martinon/Chicago and Bernstein/New York are damn close for _Arcana _.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Still exploring Opera which is new territory for me.I've fallen in love with Manon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 103*


----------



## Knorf

Oh dear god in heaven, Celibidache doing Haydn. How is it? Besides slow, I mean.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Meister und Sonate En Si Mineur Trois Sonnets de Petrarque with Alexis! *Performance to die for. Perfection pure, to make my Master happy. (La voix de son Maitre, France, 1XLP, affordable)









(Alexis is also SUPER with Chopin. A MUST pianist for any romantic fan)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The Planets - Dutoit and Ravel's String Concerto Hermes


----------



## MusicSybarite

sonance said:


> Alexis de Castillon [Marie-Alexis de Castillon de Saint Victor] (1838 - 1873)
> - Concerto pour piano et orchestre (1871)
> - Esquisses symphoniques (1872)
> Aldo Ciccolini, piano; Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo/Georges Prêtre (emi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe that this is the only recording of the piano concerto. It is really wonderful. If you ever happen to come across this CD (which is out of print) at a reasonable price: don't hesitate.


His Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 1 is another wonder. I urge curious people to give it a try. There is no any more idyllic music than this.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> Inspired by a couple of earlier posts I decided to break my Sibelius Symphony journey to give my only Roslavets disc a spin.
> 
> "The Chamber Symphony of 1934/5 (not to be confused with the 1926 fragment of the same name which was reconstructed and recorded in the 1990s, before the manuscript of the present work was discovered) is without doubt Roslavets's most significant symphonic work. Here recorded for the first time, this major work employs nine solo woodwind, two horns, trumpet, piano, string quartet and double bass to great effect. The closest analogy is perhaps to Schoenberg's first Chamber Symphony (similarly scored), but alongside elements of conscious homage Roslavets adds his own magical sprinkling of Russian folksong, sardonic worldliness and symphonic jazz."
> 
> (quote from Hyperion website)
> 
> View attachment 136365


Another great disc devoted to Roslavets's music. Any fan of Berg and Scriabin might enjoy this music.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr




----------



## MusicSybarite

Shosty said:


> View attachment 136374
> 
> 
> Rued Langaard - Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6
> 
> Sakari Oramo, Vienna Philharmonic
> 
> I'm new to Langaard so I thought I'd start with the shorter No. 6 then continue on to no. 2 if I liked it, and I loved it. Fantastic stuff. Listening to no. 2 now and loving it.


Fantastic to see more admirers of this composer. The best recording of the 6th Symphony is on Chandos (Järvi/DNSO) IMO. The final coda is amazingly well done, and thoroughly thrilling to the bone.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> Oh dear god in heaven, Celibidache doing Haydn. How is it? Besides slow, I mean.


It's not that bad. There aren't any "Celi" moments, but he keeps it at a good pace.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Spohr: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 8
Howard Grifiths & NDR Radiophilharmonie


----------



## Joachim Raff

Khachaturian: Piano Concerto in D flat major


Xiayin Wang (piano)
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Peter Oundjian
Recorded: 8-9 November 2015
Recording Venue: Royal Concert Hall, Glasgow

_Super dramatic and sensitive playing from Wang_


----------



## Shosty

MusicSybarite said:


> Fantastic to see more admirers of this composer. The best recording of the 6th Symphony is on Chandos (Järvi/DNSO) IMO. The final coda is amazingly well done, and thoroughly thrilling to the bone.


I absolutely loved the 6th. Will check out the Järvi recording, thanks.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! It gets kind of groovy after 20 minutes


----------



## Joachim Raff

Gade, N: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 20

Aichi Chamber Orchestra
Yuri Nitta
Recorded: 28 September 2012
Recording Venue: Shirakawa Hall, Aichi Prefecture

_Live performance that took five years before releasing. Absolute joy _


----------



## Malx

Finally completing todays Frankenstein Sibelius cycle with Symphonies Nos 6 & 7 from the CBSO conducted by Sakari Oramo.
A set I find myself going back to more often these days.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Symphony #7
Yakov Kreizberg & Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Rightly legendary recording.


----------



## Helgi

Listened to this rather wonderful concert on my evening walk:










*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas No. 31, 32 & 23*
Claudio Arrau
Stockholm, 1960


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Pines of Rome*

Wonderful sound. And that's what Respighi needs.


----------



## Biwa

The Wonders of the World, An English Masque

Music by Maynard, Morley, Dowland, Playford, Brade & Locke

Miriam Allan (soprano)
Echo du Danube
Rob Wyn Jones (narrator)


----------



## Knorf

Alexander Scriabin: Symphony No. 3, Op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"; _Le Poème de l'Extase_, Op. 45
New York Philharmonic, Giuseppe Sinopoli

This is a terrific performance and one of the most astoundingly beautiful recordings of an orchestra I've ever heard.


----------



## pmsummer

WAYTES
_English Music for a Renaissance Band_
*Thomas Weelkes - Robert Jones - Thomas Bateson - John Mundy - Anonymous - William Byrd - Augustin Bassano - Clement Woodcock - Thomas Tallis - Robert Parsons*
Piffaro

_Navona_


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphony #2
Gerd Albrecht & Yomiuri Nippon Symphony Orchestra Tokyo


----------



## pmsummer

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey! It gets kind of groovy after 20 minutes


Dang! I'm 19 again!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136419


*Peter Iljitsch Tschaikowsky*

String Quartet No. 3, op. 30
Children's Album, op. 39

Utrecht String Quartet

2013


----------



## Open Lane

My fav composers are Wourinen and Elliott carter. Listen to Wuorinen all the time.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## 13hm13

Listening and watching ...

3 DVDs: Paisiello - Mozart - Jommelli (sub: EN)


----------



## Joe B

BlackAdderLXX said:


> .....I guess it didn't help that I went to some concert while I was in college for some avant-garde piece where there were drums under the covered orchestra pit, a violin and singer up in a private box and *the composer (whose name I can't recall)* had based his piece on the idea that two marching bands were coming at each other from opposite ends of the street playing different music. I guess after seeing that I decided I'd stick with Mozart and Beethoven.....


**Charles Ives**


----------



## Joachim Raff

Gade, N: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 5 'Paa Sjølunds fagre Sletter'

Copenhagen Collegium Musicum
Michael Schønwandt


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 1 ...


----------



## Joe B

In the car earlier today:










Currently spinning:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mahler - Symphony No. 6 "Tragic"*
Bernstein/VPO

This symphony is one of the most visceral experiences in all art for me. Whenever I'm done with it, I feel physically exhausted and can do nothing for several minutes but stare into space, my heart palpitating, feeling like nothing will ever be the same again. That sounds extreme, but that's actually how I experience this - it feels as if I sitting right next to Mahler's creative fire, embarking with him on this extraordinary journey through the confines of the early-20th-century mind. This performance - wow! Some of the greatest orchestral playing and recording quality I've ever heard (the bells, celesta, and hammer are actually clearly heard), coupled with searing conducting that makes sense of the drama like nothing else I've heard. A good 6th should inspire in you the reaction of Mahler on the night of the premiere, where he stood backstage in shock, unable to comprehend the sheer force of what he had just written. No other music in the world is like this - it appears I'm falling deeper and deeper into full-on obsessive Mahler madness by the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos 24-25-5

Geza Anda (piano and director)

Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Finally completing todays Frankenstein Sibelius cycle with Symphonies Nos 6 & 7 from the CBSO conducted by Sakari Oramo.
> A set I find myself going back to more often these days.
> 
> View attachment 136414


Good morning Malx…...On a number of occasions I have mentioned this cycle as I do believe it warrants more recognition and attention than it appears to have received. I am of a similar opinion regarding Oram's Schumann cycle tha he made with a Swedish band ( cannot immediately remember which one specifically)

As with yesterday I am starting the day with Gade's 2nd and 8th performed by Hogwood and the Danish National Orch

( although on reading a rather disparaging comment on YT regarding the 2nd I am obviously wrong to enjoy it so much!)


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70/ Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Fantasiestücke, Op. 73/ Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Tomo Keller
Jan Lisiecki (piano)
Recorded: 2018-12-06
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Lucia Popp Sings Richard Strauss

Aria's form Arabella - Capricio - Der Rosenkavalier

Bamberger Symphoniker Horst stein


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Leonore

Original Version from 1805

Edda Moser (Leonore), Richard Cassilly (Florestan), Karl Ridderbusch (Rocco), Theo Adam (Pizzaro), Hermann Christian Polster (Fernando), Helen Donath (Marzelline), Eberhard Büchner (Jaquino)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Dresdener Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Yesterday I listened to this, inspired by the operetta thread.










And this morning I've turned to this. Atrocious sound but some of the most stunning coloratura singing ever committed to disc.










Full review on my blog


----------



## rice

Reinecke's second symphony:angel:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Janáček: Její pastorkyňa (Jenufa)
Elisabeth Söderström, Eva Randová, Peter Dvorský, Wieslaw Ochman
Sir Charles Mackerras & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pierre Boulez - various works part two of two for today.

Piano Sonata no.3 - two movements only (c. 1955-63 inc.):



_Pli selon pli_ [_Fold by Fold_] for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Stéphane Mallarme] (1957-62 - rev. 1983 and 1989): 
_Cummings ist der Dichter_ [_Cummings is the Poet_] for mixed choir and small orchestra [Texts: e.e. cummings] (1970 - rev. 1986):
_Rituel (in memoriam Bruno Maderna)_ for large chamber ensemble (1974-75):
_Messagesquisse_ [_Sketched Message_] for solo cello and six cellos (1976-77):
_Notations I-IV_ for orchestra (1978-84):
_Mémoriale_ (_"…explosante-fixe…" originel_) for flute, two horns, three violins, two violas and cello (by 1985, but based on material originally composed in the early 1970s):
_Dialogue de l'ombre double_ [_Dialogue of the Double Shadow_] for clarinet and pre-recorded clarinet (1985):










_Dérive 1_ [_Drift 1_] for flute, clarinet, violin, cello, piano and vibraphone (1984):
_Dérive 2_ [_Drift 2_] for cor anglais, clarinet, bassoon, horn, marimba, vibraphone, harp, piano, violin, viola and cello (1988 - rev. 2002, expanded and completed by 2006):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Orchestral Music from "Der Ring des Nibelungen". George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

Happy birthday to the master. I was planning on listening to Tristan und Isolde in full, but it was not meant to be on a work day-so it will happen tomorrow. Meanwhile very much enjoying this classic recording.


----------



## canouro

*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Von Biber ‎- Missa Bruxellensis XXIII Vocum*
Le Concert Des Nations, La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Jordi Savall








*J.S. Bach ‎- Ouvertüren*
Freiburger Barockorchester








*Vivaldi ‎- Concerti Per Violino VII 'Per Il Castello'*
Alessandro Tampieri, Accademia Bizantina, Ottavio Dantone


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet & Lieder

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène

Schubert: Atys D585
Schubert: Der Jungling und der Tod, D545 (Spaun)
Schubert: Der liebliche Stern, D861 (Schulze)
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
Schubert: Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> Edgar Varèse: _Ameriques_, _Arcana_, _Déserts_, _Ionisation_
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
> 
> To my surprise, I'm liking these recordings better than those Boulez made with New York, and that means these are now my favorite recordings of Varèse! Although Martinon/Chicago and Bernstein/New York are damn close for _Arcana _.


Did you listen to Chailly?


----------



## Malx

After taking time cutting my own hair, a later start to the day with a listen to the Birthday boy's Wesendonck Lieder & Isoldes 'Liebestod' from Tristan & Isolde with Christa Ludwig.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD 4

Renaissance organ Liège Eglise Saint-Jacques


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati

Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
October 2019
Recording of the Month
Disc of the Week
Record Review
21st September 2019
Disc of the Week
Presto Editor's Choice
September 2019
Nominee - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Concerto


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Liszt: Christus
Helmuth Rilling & Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart


----------



## Joachim Raff

Forsyth Viola Concerto in G Minor: 
Philharmonie Baden-Baden · Hartmut Rohde · Pavel Baleff

_One of my favourite Viola Concertos of all time. Romantic in structure._


----------



## Bourdon

*Ein Feste Burg ist Unser Gott*

Im very pleased with this set (2 CD's) with a hardback book with 44 pages.
I think that I may recommend this very attractive collection with works by Scheidemann,Praetorius,Scheidt etc
I especially like the sung pieces of this period that have always had their appeal to me.


----------



## Enthusiast

A few of my favourite Schnittke orchestral pieces (in favourite recordings of them).

Concerto for Piano and Strings:








The Faust Cantata:








Viola and Cello Concertos (I even like the distortion in the recording of the cello concerto):


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Starke Scheite schichtet mir dort 'Brünnhilde's Immolation Scene' (from Götterdämmerung)
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)

The New York Philharmonic Orchestra ‎- Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Guest002

Very much enjoying Adrian Boult's 1979 rendition of Charles Hubert Parry's Symphony No. 5


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Ernst Fesca: Symphony No. 1

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## sbmonty

More Ravel. Rapsodie Espagnole this morning. Daphnis Et Chloé yesterday.


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

CD 1


----------



## Joachim Raff

Hubay: Viola Concerto, Op. 20 (arr. L. Huszar)

Peter Barsony (viola)
Erkel Chamber Orchestra
Gergely Vajda

_Péter Bársony is an exceptional violist and a perfect partner to Hubay's piece. _


----------



## mikeh375

I'm off to Elinor Rumming's place...(socially distancing of course, I mean they had no cleanliness in those days).

"She breweth nappy ale,
And maketh thereof pot sale".....hicc

Such a brilliant neglected masterpiece, highly recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Poème pour Mi
Réveil de Oiseaux Sept Hákáï


----------



## sonance

We've had workmen in our house today, and it has been too loud to listen (work will continue for at least a whole week). But thankfully now the weekend starts ...

Cécile Louise Chaminade (1857 - 1944)
- La Lisonjera (The Flatterer; 1890)
- Etude melodique (1906)
- Etude romantique (1909)
- Piano Sonata (1881)
- Etude pathétique (1906)
- Etude symphonique (1883)
- Etudes de Concert nos. 1, 2, 3, 5 (1886)
- Les Sylvains (The Fauns; 1892)
- Autrefois (Bygone days; 1897)
Joanne Polk, piano (steinway & sons)


----------



## Rogerx

The Age of Bel Canto

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano),Richard Conrad (tenor), Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Ambrose Gauntlett (cello), Douglas Cummings (cello), London Symphony Chorus (chorus), Sydney Del Monte (guitar)

New Symphony Orchestra of London- Richard Bonynge

Recorded: 1963-06-20

Recording Venue: Decca Studios, West Hampstead, London

Auber: La Muette de Portici
Bellini: La straniera
Bononcini, G B: Astarto
Piccinni: La Buona Figliuola
Verdi: Attila: Prologue


----------



## eljr

Knorf said:


> Alexander Scriabin: Symphony No. 3, Op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"; _Le Poème de l'Extase_, Op. 45
> New York Philharmonic, Giuseppe Sinopoli
> 
> This is a terrific performance and one of the most astoundingly beautiful recordings of an orchestra I've ever heard.


it is also a great album cover


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vasks

*Richard Wagner - Overture to "Die Feen" (Rahbari/Naxos)
Heinrich von Herzogenberg - String Trio, Op. 27, No. 2 (Belcanto/cpo)
Wilhelm Berger - Serenade for Winds (Michaels/Koch)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136451


*Johann Pachelbel*

Musicalische Ergötzung (six suites)
Partie a 5 in G major
Partie a 4 in G major
Partie a 4 in F sharp minor
Canon & Gigue

London Baroque

1995, reissued 2006


----------



## Malx

Added to my list of 'must play soon' after a post by jim prideaux.
Finally located my copy and this afternoon it was disc two that was given a spin.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I've been loving the works of Ravel and Debussy lately. They are both new to me and are really blowing my mind.


----------



## Guest002

Julian Bliss playing Nielsen's Clarinet Concerto, Royal Northern Sinfonia conducted by Mario Venzago.

It's a wonderful piece, of course -but Julian Bliss has utterly refreshed it for me, with his stunning technical excellence and artistic insight.

His Mozart is brilliant too, of course


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000j965








Sarah Walker chooses three hours of attractive and uplifting music to complement your morning.

Today, Sarah discovers sensual string writing by Spanish composer Joaquín Turina, chills out with Count Basie, and celebrates music by two Morleys, with over 600 years between them.

Plus there's a rousing choral classic that will get you singing along (we hope!).

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3


----------



## Knorf

Bourdon said:


> Did you listen to Chailly?


[Referring to the works of Edgard Varèse]
Yes, I have that set of his work on Decca.


----------



## Knorf

Franz Schubert: Symphony No. 8* in C major, D 944 "The Great"
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado

A classic Abbado recording, exquisitely balanced. My preference is for the interpretation to point towards Bruckner, but not get too heavy and lose its Classical, Beethovenian roots, especially in in terms of rhythm and texture, nor its closeness to Bohemian folk dance, in terms of a lilt in the phrasing and basic tempi. Abbado does all of this very well.

*This symphony is listed as Symphony No. 8 in the Neue Schubert-Ausgabe, and really people should make the change. It's dumb to skip a number because it was once misattributed.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136463


*Johannes Brahms*
- Violin Concerto in D major, op. 77

*Igor Stravinsky*
- Violin Concerto in D

Hilary Hahn, violin
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor

2001


----------



## Helgi

Igor Levit is amazing. Listening to his Diabelli Variations at the moment:


----------



## Knorf

Pierre Boulez: _Rituel in Memoriam Bruno Maderna_, _Eclat/Multiples_
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

My second-ever Boulez recording, and still one of my favorites. Extraordinary music!


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin for both of these (earlier in the car):


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project Amadeus Quartet CD 54*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Divertimento in E flat major KV 563









Norbert Brainin
Peter Scidlof
Martin Lovett*


----------



## Knorf

Béla Bartók: Piano Quintet in C major (1904)
Barnabás Kelemen, Vilde Frang, Katalin Kokas, Nicolas Altstaedt, Alexander Lonquich

This is such an interesting quintet! Bartók was infuriated at its popularity over the chamber music in his mature style, and angrily disavowed the piece. It was long thought to have been destroyed, but the work survived, and deserves to be heard. I have no comparison, but this performance is certainly convincing. The style is indebted to Brahms and Richard Strauss, but distinctive enough to deserve repertory status.

Sándor Veress: String Trio (1954)
Vilde Frang, Lawrence Power, Nicolas Altstaedt

The string trio is an interesting genre, with very few famous pieces. I'm still getting my head around this one, but it seems undeniably worth knowing.


----------



## cwarchc

........................


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Little bit of everything this afternoon:


----------



## Rambler

*Schumann:- Piano Quintet - Mozart 'Dissonance' String Quartet* Alban Berg Quartet and Philippe Entremont (piano) on EMI







A live recording from Carnegie Hall. Pretty good too!


----------



## Itullian

These EMI Norrington Mozart symphonies are excellent.


----------



## Dimace

Today I'm celebrating a milestone in our community: I have reached the two thousand posts! A great accomplishment (for me, always) because I'm not the guy he is writing (and talking) a lot, if I don't have something to say. With you, I found inspiration to write, exchange opinions and, this is the most important, through this dialogue, to learn new things. I have made also many good friends, with whom we are talking for other things but music. I hope that this super atmosphere and quality, will go on and I will continue to be part of them.

As I have done with my 1000 post (it seems to be only yesterday) today I will come to you with a presentation of the highest possibly quality. One LP which is something like the holy grail for most of the serious collectors worldwide. So, my good friends, from my personal collection, exclusively and with a lot of love for you, *Brahms Violin Concerto with the best violin player after Nicolo, the divine Leonid Kogan. * A Columbia UK production from 1956, a true milestone in the history of discography. (1XLP) I can't really suggest to you something so excessively expensive, but, I can assure you that for this recording are more than 40 issues internationally (maybe more…) and for small money you can have your MUST copy, with this ''close the shop and never open it again'' performance. (I suggest the French issue from 1970?) God bless you all and I really hope to celebrate again all together my 3000 post with a grater rarity than this one.


----------



## Knorf

J. S. Bach: Cembalo-konzerte Nos. 3-6, BWV 1054-1057 (disc 2)
Andreas Staier, Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## The3Bs

Last night family listening (1)... Father's day in Germany

Schubert ‎- 
Piano Sonata No. 1 in E Major, D. 157
Piano Sonata No. 18 In G Major, Op. 78, D. 894
Der Müller und der Bach (D.795/19) S. 565









Arcadi Volodos

Recently listened to his interpretation of the D 959 (No 20) which is magisterial.... the D 894 here is also very good... he is revealibg himself as not just a piano wizard on difficult repertoire but a master of Schubert's singing tone...


----------



## The3Bs

Last night family listening (2)... Father's day in Germany

Schubert ‎- 
Piano Sonata In B-flat Major D 960
4 Impromptus D 899
Ständchen "Leise Flehen Meine Lieder" (Piano Transcription S 560/7 After D 957/4) (Franz Liszt)









Khatia Buniatishvili

Very well recorded D 960...impressive piano sound and more than decent interpretation... (could not focus too much... so will come back to this later)


----------



## Rambler

*Chopin: Nocturnes and Preludes* Adam Harasiewicz on Philips







The second disc from this 2 CD set of the Chopin Nocturnes and Preludes.


----------



## The3Bs

Last night family listening (3)... Father's day in Germany

Lang Lang ‎- Liszt My Piano Hero









The end of the night... played it because my son who is starting to learn the piano is very impressed .... (I will do everythign to keep him interested). A CD with some impressive stuff.. but to me here and there over played...( too forceful..)


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (13) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Philip Glass ‎- Glassworlds 1 (Piano Works And Transcriptions)









Nicolas Horvath

The only CD/work I managed to get through today. Too much work and active Customer facing Webexes did not allow the normal intersperse of music throughout the day...

Quite good stuff... but I am partial already to Glass piano music.... I feel the piano or recorded sound a little dry here and there...which IMHO deters my ears to enjoy the normal Glass sound landscape...


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> Today I'm celebrating a milestone in our community: I have reached the two thousand posts! A great accomplishment (for me, always) because I'm not the guy he is writing (and talking) a lot, if I don't have something to say. With you, I found inspiration to write, exchange opinions and, this is the most important, through this dialogue, to learn new things. I have made also many good friends, with whom we are talking for other things but music. I hope that this super atmosphere and quality, will go on and I will continue to be part of them.
> 
> As I have done with my 1000 post (it seems to be only yesterday) today I will come to you with a presentation of the highest possibly quality. One LP which is something like the holy grail for most of the serious collectors worldwide. So, my good friends, from my personal collection, exclusively and with a lot of love for you, *Brahms Violin Concerto with the best violin player after Nicolo, the divine Leonid Kogan. * A Columbia UK production from 1956, a true milestone in the history of discography. (1XLP) I can't really suggest to you something so excessively expensive, but, I can assure you that for this recording are more than 40 issues internationally (maybe more…) and for small money you can have your MUST copy, with this ''close the shop and never open it again'' performance. (I suggest the French issue from 1970?) God bless you all and I really hope to celebrate again all together my 3000 post with a grater rarity than this one.
> 
> View attachment 136477
> 
> 
> View attachment 136478


Congrats on the 2000th post... and with such a BANG record....


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven & Sibelius: Violin Concertos
> 
> Christian Tetzlaff (violin)
> 
> Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati
> 
> Recording of the Month
> Gramophone Magazine
> October 2019
> Recording of the Month
> Disc of the Week
> Record Review
> 21st September 2019
> Disc of the Week
> Presto Editor's Choice
> September 2019
> Nominee - Concerto
> International Classical Music Awards
> 2019
> Nominee - Concerto


Will have to add this to my queue!!!


----------



## Helgi

Martha Argerich playing Ravel:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Last night family listening (3)... Father's day in Germany
> 
> Lang Lang ‎- Liszt My Piano Hero
> 
> View attachment 136486
> 
> 
> The end of the night... played it because my son who is starting to learn the piano is very impressed .... (I will do everythign to keep him interested). A CD with some impressive stuff.. but to me here and there over played...( too forceful..)


I've never heard him but I generally see his name either spoken of like a meme or scorned like a pop player or something. I am ignorant of his work other than being aware of his existence. Is he any good? Is there something he does well that's worth streaming to check him out?


----------



## The3Bs

Bourdon said:


> *Prokofiev*


The whole cycle on 3 CD's on modern sound recording ... tempting!!!!

Has anyone have any impressions on this?


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
Tokyo String Quartet

Tremendously good performance and recording!


----------



## Itullian

I'm no Tchaikovsky expert by any means, but this sounds very good to me.
It has that OEHMS sound.

Got really cheap at jpc.de when I got the Skrowaczewski set.

The reviews seem to be very good.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonio Vivaldi*: Le quattro stagioni, op.8 nos. 1-4. Federico Agostini, I Musici

Somehow I've never owned this warhorse on CD until just now. So far so good, I am really enjoying the recording. It's totally un-HIP, a modern-instruments chamber orchestra, slower tempi, but it sounds great. I think they make the music sound a little more "classical", like something that could have come from the time of Mozart, and their approach really references the greater classical music tradition, which it firmly believes this is a part of, rather than certain other approaches which seem to be more backward looking to the earlier baroque (like the Naïve Vivaldi Edition recordings-which I do like, by the way). In short, it's captivating.

Side note: every time I listen to Vivaldi, I think of Arvo Pärt's Tabula Rasa. Is anyone aware of any ensemble having programmed the Four Seasons and Tabula Rasa in one concert/disc? I think they would compliment each other greatly, though perhaps I am alone in this.


----------



## SanAntone

Maria Guinand (Conductor), Orquesta La Pasion, Schola Cantorum de Caracas, Lucianba Souza, Reynaldo Gonzales Fernandes

Osvaldo Golijov was born on December 5, 1960, in La Plata, Argentina, to a Jewish family. Most of his works reference his Jewish heritage, but this one is unique. When approaching the composer with the commission, Rilling encouraged Golijov draw upon his own experienceas a Jew living in an officially Catholic country; as an artist with an interest in a broadly eclectic range of style and media; as a Spanish-speaking composer of Eastern European parents, now living in the United States, and so on, in discovering a personal perspective on the twice-told (or rather four-times-told) story. T

The score is dedicated "To the miracle of faith in Latin America, that lives through María Guinand and the Schola Cantorum de Caracas." The performance was live, not studio-recorded, and the sense of occasion adds to the success of the set. This is the only composer-authorized recording with the original ensemble, and I consider it preferable to the DG recording, but YMMV.


----------



## flamencosketches

SanAntone said:


> View attachment 136492
> 
> 
> Maria Guinand (Conductor), Orquesta La Pasion, Schola Cantorum de Caracas, Lucianba Souza, Reynaldo Gonzales Fernandes
> 
> Osvaldo Golijov was born on December 5, 1960, in La Plata, Argentina, to a Jewish family. Most of his works reference his Jewish heritage, but this one is unique. When approaching the composer with the commission, Rilling encouraged Golijov draw upon his own experienceas a Jew living in an officially Catholic country; as an artist with an interest in a broadly eclectic range of style and media; as a Spanish-speaking composer of Eastern European parents, now living in the United States, and so on, in discovering a personal perspective on the twice-told (or rather four-times-told) story. T
> 
> The score is dedicated "To the miracle of faith in Latin America, that lives through María Guinand and the Schola Cantorum de Caracas." The performance was live, not studio-recorded, and the sense of occasion adds to the success of the set. This is the only composer-authorized recording with the original ensemble, and I consider it preferable to the DG recording, but YMMV.


Well if it isn't old San Antone. Welcome to TC.  I just saw that Golijov CD at the record store but didn't get it. I have Ainadamar on CD but was not super impressed with it.

Now playing:










*Arvo Pärt*: Tabula Rasa. Lesley Hatfield & Rebecca Hirsch (violins), Takuo Yuasa, Ulster Orchestra

I really love this work. It always brings me back to being 18 years old, living on my own for the first time, because I was listening to it a lot the first couple of months after moving into my first apartment, along with Górecki's 3rd, & Schubert's 8th & 9th. Now I'll be 25 in two days, damn does the time fly.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner: Symphony 4 (Wand)

Bought it for the cover.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Chopin: Piano Concertos
Bella Davidovich, London Symphony Orchestra & Sir Neville Marriner
_Wow, she's brilliant..._


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> *Antonio Vivaldi*: Le quattro stagioni, op.8 nos. 1-4. Federico Agostini, I Musici
> 
> Somehow I've never owned this warhorse on CD until just now. So far so good, I am really enjoying the recording. It's totally un-HIP, a modern-instruments chamber orchestra, slower tempi, but it sounds great. I think they make the music sound a little more "classical", like something that could have come from the time of Mozart, and their approach really references the greater classical music tradition, which it firmly believes this is a part of, rather than certain other approaches which seem to be more backward looking to the earlier baroque (like the Naïve Vivaldi Edition recordings-which I do like, by the way). In short, it's captivating.


I have the I Musici with Michelucci and have been listening to it for 30 years. The orchestra/ensemble whatever you call it plays very similarly to your recording. It's fantastic. I just now bought my first HIP recording (Pimnock/Standage) and it's excellent as well, but I Musici is "my" Vivaldi...


----------



## flamencosketches

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I have the I Musici with Michelucci and have been listening to it for 30 years. The orchestra/ensemble whatever you call it plays very similarly to your recording. It's fantastic. I just now bought my first HIP recording (Pimnock/Standage) and it's excellent as well, but I Musici is "my" Vivaldi...


Hah, that's funny, the record store I was at actually had the Michelucci/I Musici recording of the same work, and I only chose this one because it was a dollar cheaper. Isn't there a third one also with Felix Ayo?


----------



## Dimace

The3Bs said:


> Last night family listening (2)... Father's day in Germany
> 
> Schubert ‎-
> Piano Sonata In B-flat Major D 960
> 4 Impromptus D 899
> Ständchen "Leise Flehen Meine Lieder" (Piano Transcription S 560/7 After D 957/4) (Franz Liszt)
> 
> View attachment 136484
> 
> 
> Khatia Buniatishvili
> 
> Very well recorded D 960...impressive piano sound and more than decent interpretation... (could not focus too much... so will come back to this later)





Rambler said:


> *Chopin: Nocturnes and Preludes* Adam Harasiewicz on Philips
> View attachment 136485
> 
> The second disc from this 2 CD set of the Chopin Nocturnes and Preludes.





Itullian said:


> I'm no Tchaikovsky expert by any means, but this sounds very good to me.
> It has that OEHMS sound.
> 
> Got really cheap at jpc.de when I got the Skrowaczewski set.
> 
> The reviews seem to be very good.





Blancrocher said:


> Bruckner: Symphony 4 (Wand)
> 
> Bought it for the cover.





DaddyGeorge said:


> Chopin: Piano Concertos
> Bella Davidovich, London Symphony Orchestra & Sir Neville Marriner
> _Wow, she's brilliant..._
> 
> View attachment 136493


Some of your suggestions I really liked! Surprise for me the Bella Davidovich, who is unknown to me. I will try this CD despite the fact that after Francois to listen with someone else Chopin is difficult... Very please also to see the great Adam Harasiewicz into our Chopin selection. Well done my friends!


----------



## SanAntone

flamencosketches said:


> Well if it isn't old San Antone. Welcome to TC.  I just saw that Golijov CD at the record store but didn't get it. I have Ainadamar on CD but was not super impressed with it.


Hello! Yes, during the GMG blackout I wandered over here, but have enjoyed my visit so I'll stick around. But I don't recognize your screen name from GMG, care to give me a hint?

TD

Still with the Golijov.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> Hah, that's funny, the record store I was at actually had the Michelucci/I Musici recording of the same work, and I only chose this one because it was a dollar cheaper. Isn't there a third one also with Felix Ayo?


Yep. It's also very good also. I think there may be a fourth one too but I'm not sure.


----------



## Itullian

These guys aren't afraid to take chances. 
I like it though.


----------



## Itullian

3 middle period symphonies.
I really can't make up my mind which set I like better.
This one or the Fischer.
Glad I have both.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 39 & 41
Donald Runnicles & Orchestra of St. Luke's


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Today:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136500


*Igor Stravinsky*

Ballets

The Cleveland Orchestra
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

1987, 1995, 1997, 2003; compilation 2003


----------



## Biwa

Handel: 6 Concerto Grossi Op. 6

Al Ayre Español
Eduardo López Banzo, conductor & harpsichord


----------



## pmsummer

A CIRCLE IN THE WATER
_Songs and Music of Melancholy_
*William Corkine - John Dowland - Tobias Hume - Anonymous*
Capella de Ministrers
Delia Agúndez - soprano
Robert Cases - Renaissance lute, theorbo 
Charles Magraner - director, viola da gamba
_
Capella de Ministrers_


----------



## Guest

Stunning in every aspect.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos 22-23-3

Geza Anda (piano and director)

Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums


----------



## Joe B

Earlier -

William Grant Still's "Mother and Child":










Ralph Vaughn Williams's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":










Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## Knorf

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 8
many singers
Staatskapelle Berlin, Pierre Boulez

My second time listening through this recording confirms it is an outstanding Eighth, one I'll be returning to often.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Katja Stuber (soprano)

Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Sinfonieorchester Basel, Ivor Bolton.

For the good order, this is a disc made from a download.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven with Skrowaczeski conducting...….3rd Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Symphony No. 7

Daniel Barenboim (piano/conductor), Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

West-Eastern Divan Orchestra


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms:

Symphony No. 4
Hungarian Dances 1, 3, 10, 17-21

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Marek Janowski (conductor)


----------



## Air

It's a Friday night, so I've decided to treat myself to one of my absolute most beloved recordings of all time: Sviatoslav Richter playing Schubert's D. 960 piano sonata in the obscure but mighty _Sviatoslav Richter a Prague_ box set. This live recording from Prague has been the subject of controversy among Richter and Schubert fans: it is one of the slowest versions of the first movement ever recorded at almost 26 minutes. Richter gives new meaning to what Schumann calls the "heavenly lengths" of Schubert's late works in this recording - seemingly bending time to his will. In my opinion, it adds a level of emotional profundity to this piece that no other performer has been ever able to achieve in late Schubert - a sense of complete control and clarity that comes with being able to shape each note to his mental and emotional will. Not a single sound is unintentional or unplanned. It is utterly and otherworldly magnificent.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi- Martin Fröst (clarinet), Concerto Köln

Vivaldi: Clarinet Concerto No. 2 (arranged from arias from 'La fida ninfa', 'Il Giustino' & 'Juditha triumphans')
Vivaldi: Clarinet Concerto No. 3 (arranged from arias from 'Il Giustino', 'Juditha triumphans' & 'Tieteberga')
Vivaldi: Clarinet Concerto No.1 (arranged from arias from 'L'Olimpiade' & 'Ottone in villa')
Vivaldi: Il Giustino: Sinfonia


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: Clavierübung, Buch III

Matteo Messori (organ)


----------



## Rogerx

Leoncavallo: La Bohème
Alan Titus (Schaunard), Alexandrina Milcheva (Musette), Franco Bonisolli (Marcello), Lucia Popp (Mimi), Bernd Weikl (Rodolfo), Alexander Malta (Barbemuche), Raimund Grumbach (Colline), Jörn W Wilsing (Visconte Paolo), Norbert Orth (Durand), Friedrich Lenz (Gaudenzio), Sofia Lis (Eufemia)

Munich Radio Orchestra, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Heinz Wallberg
Recorded: 11-22 November 1981
Recording Venue: Studio I des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Munich, Germany


----------



## Biwa

Händel: 
Overture from Rinaldo
Trio sonata in C minor, HWV 386a
"Quando mai, spietata sorte" (Radamisto)
"Venti, turbini, prestate" (Rinaldo)
"Lascio ch'io pianga" (Rinaldo)

Vivaldi: 
Concerto in D minor, RV 522
Concerto in G major, RV 101
Concerto in D major, RV 92
Sonata in B-flat major, RV 45

Ensemble l'Ornamento


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Unalloyed joy from beginning to end and a sure way to lift the spirits. Those who seek textual accuracy should probably look elsewhere, but this one captures the spirit of the work like no other.

Full review on my blog.


----------



## Biwa

Heinrich Scheidemann, Hans Leo Hassler

Leo van Doeselaar (organ)


----------



## sonance

Yesterday and today:

Gustave Charpentier (1860 - 1956)
Music for the Prix de Rome
- Impressions d'Italie (Symphonie pittoresque; 1889)
- Didon (Cantate; 1887)
- La Vie du poète (Symphonie-drame en trois actes et quatre tableaux; 1888)
- La Fête des myrtes (Choeur avec orchestre; 1887)
Manon Feubel, soprano; Sabine Devieilhe, soprano; Helena Bohuszewicz, contralto; Julian Dran, tenor; Bernard Richter, tenor; Marc Barrard, bariton; Alain Buet, bariton; Flemish Radio Choir; The Royal Symphonic Band of the Belgian Guides; Brussels Philharmonic - the Orchestra of Flanders/Hervé Niquet (glossa)










The "Impressions d'Italie": what a joyous and carefree music! And what a contrast to Catel (see earlier post) also recorded by Hervé Niquet. This music is to dream, to dance (movement 5), to hum along, to feel good. It's not music I normally listen to. But who says I have to listen to serious music only?

I listened twice to it yesterday. Today I continued with "Didon" and "La Vie du poète" ("La fête" is rather short and neglectable.) I'm not an opera person in general, though I do love Berlioz's Les Troyens. Charpentier's Didon didn't do much for me, though it didn't repel me either. I guess opera lovers will feel different about it. I felt much closer to "La Vie du poète". - It seems Gustave Charpentier's opera "Louise" is his only famous work. Yet I wished there would be more instrumental/orchestral music by him.

For those interested: I made a list of YouTube clips, hoping that you'll find something to whet your musical appetite. (The booklet to the CD has a commentary in French, English, German and Spanish. The text to "Didon" and "La Vie du poéte" is given in French and English.)

Impressions d'Italie
first movement "Sérénade":




movement 2 "À la fontaine": 



movement 3 "À mules": 



movement 4 "Sur les cimes": 



movement 5 "Napoli": 




Didon
Prélude: 



Récit et Arie: Seule, me voilà seule ici (Didon)i: 



Récit: Pourquoi cette tristesse? (Didon, Énée): 



Duo: Énée aime Didon, Énee est aupès d'elle (Didon, Énée): 



Récit: Le coupable jamais ne repose ou sommeille (Didon, Énée, Anchise): 



Air: L'avenir glorieux que tu pouvais attendre (Anchise): 



Trio: Prends pitié de mes alarmes (Didon, Énée, Anchise): 




La Vie du poète
Act I: Enthousiasme: 



Act II: Doute: 



(I couldn't find Act III: Impuissance (consists of two tableaux)).


----------



## Guest002

James MacMillan, Symphony No. 5 and 'The Sun Danced', choral works with Harry Christophers, the Britten Sinfonia and The Sixteen.

I think in MacMillan I've found that rarest of beasts: a thoroughly modern contemporary composer who produces music that is beautiful, complex and worth getting interested in.


----------



## Malx

Disc one from the Madetoja twofer - Symphonies 1 & 2.

Of the three symphonies it is number 2 that has left the best impression on rehearing all three over the last couple of days.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach:The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> Hah, that's funny, the record store I was at actually had the Michelucci/I Musici recording of the same work, and I only chose this one because it was a dollar cheaper. Isn't there a third one also with Felix Ayo?


I also have the I Musici (LP Box) but can not remember if it is the iteration with Michelucci, Agostini or other.. will need to check it out...

I do not listen to them that much any more for I prefer some others like Carmigniola and the Sonatori di Gioiosa Marca...


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

CD 2


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I've never heard him but I generally see his name either spoken of like a meme or scorned like a pop player or something. I am ignorant of his work other than being aware of his existence. Is he any good? Is there something he does well that's worth streaming to check him out?


Well he can be brilliant if he does not switch on the show off mode....
You could listen to the Lang Lang at Carnegie Hall to sample his sound and approach....


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos 22-23-3
> 
> Geza Anda (piano and director)
> 
> Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums


Thank you for trumpeting Geza Anda... 
I have already commented in a previous post of the same box... but I really like the way he approached Mozart's concertos...


----------



## The3Bs

Air said:


> It's a Friday night, so I've decided to treat myself to one of my absolute most beloved recordings of all time: Sviatoslav Richter playing Schubert's D. 960 piano sonata in the obscure but mighty _Sviatoslav Richter a Prague_ box set. This live recording from Prague has been the subject of controversy among Richter and Schubert fans: it is one of the slowest versions of the first movement ever recorded at almost 26 minutes. Richter gives new meaning to what Schumann calls the "heavenly lengths" of Schubert's late works in this recording - seemingly bending time to his will. In my opinion, it adds a level of emotional profundity to this piece that no other performer has been ever able to achieve in late Schubert - a sense of complete control and clarity that comes with being able to shape each note to his mental and emotional will. Not a single sound is unintentional or unplanned. It is utterly and otherworldly magnificent.
> 
> View attachment 136507


What a way to finish the working week!!!! 
I never felt it controversial (to my eyes and years). since I add it to my collection it has been placed in the rarefied list of otherworldly magnificent (copied with permission?) recordings...

The way he pulls you in to the music and then takes you along for a loong and sustaining ride is unique!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Last night...

CHOPIN - NOCTURNES









Yundi Li

Was expecting so much more!!!! The sound is too bright not really allowing for any warmness or sweetness that is so essential...
Not sure I am explaining myself well at all... but it looks like the piano is placed in a very absorbing environment not allowing for any further reverberation of the sound waves...


----------



## Malx

Playing the Saturday Symphony choice for this week with great pleasure:
Vagn Holmboe, Symphony No 5 - Aarhus SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.


----------



## The3Bs

This morning so far...

Khatia Buniatishvili ‎- Motherland









Superb sound!!!! Very nice CD.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Idomeneo
René Jacobs & Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## The3Bs

This morning (2) so far..

Prokofiev ‎- Piano Sonatas Nos. 4, 7, 9









Alexander Melnikov

Bourdon's post on Prokofiev sonatas cycle from Matti Raekallio made me go listen to this... I am not a Prokofiev expert but I can say I was impressed with Melnikov's take on the 7th... He manages the build of tension and drama quite well ... leading to a furious but crescendo finale...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Still keeping my Boulez discs close by but I want a change of scene before returning to Boulez's music tomorrow.

Piano Concerto no.1 in F-sharp minor op.1 (1855-56):
_Grande Fantasie on Russian Folk Songs_ for piano and orchestra op.4 (1852):
Piano Concerto no.2 in E-flat op.posth. (1861-62 and 1906 inc. - completed by Sergei Lyapunov):



Symphony no.1 in C (Begun 1864-66 - completed 1897):
_Islamey: Oriental Fantasy_ for piano op.18 - arrangement for orchestra by Sergei Lyapunov (By 1869 - rev. 1902):
_Tamara_ - symphonic poem after M.Y. Lermontov (1867-82):



_Fantasy on themes from Mikhail Glinka's opera A Life for the Tsar_ for piano (1854-55 - rev. by 1899):
_Zhavoronok_ [_The Lark_] - transcription of a song by Mikhail Glinka for piano (1855 - rev. 1899):
_Au jardin_ [_In the Garden_] - _étude-idylle_ in D-flat for piano (1884):
_Toccata_ in C-sharp minor for piano (1902):
Piano Sonata no.2 in B-flat minor (begun 1850s - completed by 1905):
_Islamey: Oriental Fantasy_ for piano op.18 (By 1869 - rev. 1902):



_Russia_ - symphonic poem WoO (1863-64 - rev. 1884):
Symphony no.2 in D-minor WoO (1900-08):


----------



## Biwa

Michael Praetorius, Samuel Scheidt

Dominique Visse (alto)
Capella de la Torre
Katharina Bäuml (conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit

Alexandre Tharaud, Jean Delescluse, Bénabar, Juliette/Guillaume Gallienne, Frank Braley, Natalie Dessay &

Madeleine Peyroux

Presto Classical 26th November 2012

To describe this record as the ultimate in classy background music is to do it a disservice (the performances are mesmerising, and easily compelling enough to command your undivided attention in a single sitting), but really this is a disc that cries out to be enjoyed with a group of friends, great conversation and a bottle or two of something delicious.

Katherine Cooper


----------



## Malx

Another dusty corner of the collection visited which contained the disc below - if the disc had eyes it would have blinked when removed from its hiding place as it hasn't seen the light of day for years.

Like so many discs encountered in this scenario the question is - why I have neglected this recording, on the positive its like having a new purchase without the expense


----------



## flamencosketches

SanAntone said:


> Hello! Yes, during the GMG blackout I wandered over here, but have enjoyed my visit so I'll stick around. But I don't recognize your screen name from GMG, care to give me a hint?
> 
> TD
> 
> Still with the Golijov.


Vers la flamme. Good to have you around


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Tristan und Isolde. Karl Böhm, Chor und Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele

Celebrating the maestro's birthday one day late. We'll see how far I make it. I've never listened to a full Wagner opera.


----------



## Joe B

In this week's mail - Daniel Reuss leading Cappella Amsterdam in choral music by Leos Janacek:








*Six Moravian choruses (after Dvorak)
Nursery Rhymes*


----------



## Enthusiast

Itullian said:


> These EMI Norrington Mozart symphonies are excellent.


I do agree. I spent a long time avoiding Norrington in Mozart only to discover from these recordings that his gift as a Mozart conductor is almost without equal among living conductors.









The two you have been listening to and two more!


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 6

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie, Pietari Inkinen


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.39


----------



## flamencosketches

*Toru Takemitsu*: Visions; Gémeaux. Hiroshi Wakasugi, Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136538


*Joseph Haydn*

The London Symphonies, Vol I
Nos. 95, 96, 98, 102, 103, 104

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis, conductor

1977-1982, compilation 1994


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets; Nos 9 & 14

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

flamencosketches said:


> *Richard Wagner*: Tristan und Isolde. Karl Böhm, Chor und Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele
> 
> Celebrating the maestro's birthday one day late. We'll see how far I make it. I've never listened to a full Wagner opera.


You could hardly have picked a better recording of Tristan. There are some others, but Böhm 1966 is one of the very best.


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Disc one from the Madetoja twofer - Symphonies 1 & 2.
> 
> Of the three symphonies it is number 2 that has left the best impression on rehearing all three over the last couple of days.
> 
> View attachment 136519


In agreement( again!) Malx….


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

flamencosketches said:


> *Antonio Vivaldi*: Le quattro stagioni, op.8 nos. 1-4. Federico Agostini, I Musici


I remember one of my friends talking about this recording in music class at school, and I'll never forget him pronouncing I Musici as "Eye Music-eye". Not that I was immune to mispronunciation at that time; I believed that Jerzy Maksymiuk was said something like "Jersey Make-ye-Music"... not a bad name for a conductor, I thought


----------



## flamencosketches

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> You could hardly have picked a better recording of Tristan. There are some others, but Böhm 1966 is one of the very best.


It sounds phenomenal to my ears, singers, orchestra & conducting alike. I love Böhm. I made it only through act 1, but I really enjoyed it. I'll try and finish it before the weekend's up.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Saturday Symphony listening.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.3 in F major, op.90. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

My opinion on Karajan's Brahms fluctuates, but right now I must say he is not one of my favorite Brahmsians. But I still enjoy the performance for what it's worth.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136540


*Serge Prokofiev*

Alexander Nevsky
- London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra
- Claudio Abbado, conductor
- 1980

Scythian Suite
Lieutenant Kijé
- Chicago Symphony Orchestra
- Claudio Abbado, conductor
- 1978

compilation 1995


----------



## Guest002

A new piece of Schönberg for me, this.
Kent Nagano conducting the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin.


----------



## Score reader




----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Last night family listening (2)... Father's day in Germany
> 
> Schubert ‎-
> Piano Sonata In B-flat Major D 960
> 4 Impromptus D 899
> Ständchen "Leise Flehen Meine Lieder" (Piano Transcription S 560/7 After D 957/4) (Franz Liszt)
> 
> View attachment 136484
> 
> 
> Khatia Buniatishvili
> 
> Very well recorded D 960...impressive piano sound and more than decent interpretation... (could not focus too much... so will come back to this later)


Went back to this today...
Again I can re-iterate the very high quality engineering of the recording. The piano sounds fabulous permitting Mrs Buniatishvili to interpret and share with us her vision for the D 960. 
I have read in some places this CD being catalogued as controversial/perverse focusing on her tempo fluctuations specially on the 1st and 2nd movements... 
My opinion? I like what I heard and find that she manages to convey an interesting picture of the D 960. Maybe the only criticism would be the far to accentuated syncopations during the 1st movement. I understand why she makes them but they are maybe a little to exaggerated... IMHO it breaks the flow too much...


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Greatest's Fidelio, with Staatskapelle Dresden under Karl Böhm. *

Signature recording with the best ever ''O welche Lust in freier Luft den Atem leicht zu haben''. I regard very highly this Beethoven's opera. The same made the guys in the ex DDR and they produced this exceptional recording. The Chor of Staatsoper Dresden was and is from the best in the world. If you want a very special Fidelio, give this one a chance.


----------



## Joe B

Back from walking the dog, it's time for a little self indulgence - Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

There is certainly more connection with the music of Boulez than I could imagine a few years ago,its not only fascinating but enjoyable as well.

sur Incises
Une page d'ephéméride


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Medtner - First Piano Concertos

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling.


----------



## sonance

Now continuing with Charpentier - but this time with Jacques.

Jacques Charpentier (1933 - 2017)
72 Études karnatiques
Michael Schäfer, piano (3 CDs; genuin)










Jacques Charpentier had been a pupil and friend of Messiaen. - _"In 1957 he undertook a colossal work dedicated to the 72 Carnatic styles of India, the basic scales of traditional Indian music. This became 72 études karnatiques, finished in 1984, 27 years later, wherein the influence of Messiaen is demonstrated. In these pieces the piano is treated as a percussion instrument, with the staggering of resonances and sounds recalling the instruments of India."_ (Wikipedia)

A very different soundworld and quite probably a very importent piano cycle of the 20th century. - In no way am I to know about Indian music modes. But the music has an almost hypnotizing quality. I like listening to it, but have to take breaks between the three CDs.

(almost three hours ...)


----------



## Vasks

_Only Ottorino_

*Respighi - Burlesca (Adriano/Marco Polo)
Respighi - Ancient Airs & Dances Suite #3 (Saccini/Naxos)
Respighi - Suite from "Belkis, Queen of Sheba" (Simon/Chandos)*


----------



## Flamme

The weekly sequence of music, poetry and prose takes time out to visit the world of excitement, bargains, colour, debauchery and petty crime that is the fair, with words by Hardy, Evelyn, Bunyan, Wordsworth, Dickens and Lorca, and music by Debussy, Stravinsky and Richard Rodgers, June Tabor and The Beatles among others. Joanne Froggatt and James Bolam are the readers.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b04sv2wr


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.2 in C minor. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

Listening now, it strikes me that there is absolutely nothing wrong with this symphony, and nothing to warrant its low reputation. The more I listen to Bruckner, the less I understand the "inconsistent" charge that is sometimes thrown at his music. Very good stuff.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Netherlands Chamber Choir in a capella choral works by Darius Milhaud:









*Cantique du Rhone
Les Deux Cites
Devant Sa Main Nue
Naissance de Venus
Trios Psaumes de David
Promesse de Dieu*


----------



## Guest002

I am enjoying Lepo Sumera's Cello Concerto very much (Paavo Järvi conducting the Estonian Symphony Orchestra, with David Geringas on the 'cello). Another 'Baltic' I'd never heard of, but wish I had before now (sadly, it turns out that Sumera died in 2000 aged only 50...)


----------



## WVdave

Tchaikovsky 
Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64 
Wilhelm Furtwängler
June 6, 1952 (live)
Conservatorio Giuseppe Verdi, Torino


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Scharwenka: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Alexander Markovich, Estonian National Symphony Orchestra & Neeme Järvi


----------



## Malx

Vagn Holmboe, Eco & Aspects - Ensemble MidtVest.
First rate chamber music from Holmboe.


----------



## Merl

2 of my new favourites of these old warhorses. Fantastic performances and superb sound.


----------



## Itullian

1 & 3


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Joe B said:


> Back from walking the dog, it's time for a little self indulgence - Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3"


Oddly enough, I've just finished indulging myself in another somewhat-neglected American symphonist, in the shape of David Diamond's 4th Symphony:









I also enjoyed the Brahms and Chávez works on this attractive compilation disc from the Bernstein Symphony Edition.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I've spent most of the day so far listening to recordings of the Dumky Trio. Looking for which one I'm going to buy first.


----------



## Itullian

Norrington Haydn London syms., 95, 99, 103


----------



## canouro

*Handel ‎- Organ Concertos Op. 4*
Academy Of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr








*Blavet ‎- Flute Sonatas *
Jed Wentz, Musica Ad Rhenum








*French Baroque Concertos (Blavet, Boismortier, Buffardin, Corrette, Quentin)*
Musica Antiqua Köln, Goebel‎


----------



## Knorf

Sergei Prokofiev: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Igor Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
Cho-Liang Lin
Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Joe B

The Raphael Trio performing Antonín Dvořák's piano trios:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Grieg: Symphony in C minor

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Dmitri Kitayenko


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Joachim Raff

Scharwenka, X: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor Op. 32

Earl Wild (piano), Boston Symphony Orchestra
Erich Leinsdorf

_"This version still has me referring back and does never disappoints"_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Hans Knappertsbusch with the Munich Phil. in 1963.

This is a Memories Reverence boxed set. I can't find a picture of it for some reason.


----------



## The3Bs

Afternoon symphony

Dmitri Shostakovich ‎- Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"

from:








Leonard Bernstein
Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Somewhat more polished approach (and sound) than his other rendition with the New Yorkers on Sony but than it looses its "visceral" nature..


----------



## The3Bs

Early Saturday evening fun...

Haendel ‎- Water Music - Music For The Royal Fireworks









Jordi Savall
Le Concert Des Nations

Fun Fun Fun.... Great recording with superb sound... and lots of fun from start to finish (and not a racing performance by any means)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Violin Concerto etc.
Ilya Gringolts, Prague Philharmonia & Nicola Guerini


----------



## Knorf

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 98
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Riccardo Chailly

This really is a top-shelf set. Some of Chailly's best work, I'd say, and competitive with any favorites antique or modern.

Oh, and, yes: the audio quality of this Br-A is superb.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
Ferenc Fricsay, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

This started out a bit slower than I am used to. Once I adjusted, though, I found it to be a very rewarding performance, full of stateliness and majesty.


----------



## Bourdon

The3Bs said:


> Early Saturday evening fun...
> 
> Haendel ‎- Water Music - Music For The Royal Fireworks
> 
> View attachment 136574
> 
> 
> Jordi Savall
> Le Concert Des Nations
> 
> Fun Fun Fun.... Great recording with superb sound... and lots of fun from start to finish (*and not a racing performance by any means)*




exactly.....


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Holmboe: Symphony No. 5. Hughes, Aarhus Symphony. For Saturday Symphony.










CPE Bach. Piano trios Linos Piano trio. They play some of these quite agressively which I wasn't expecting. Certainly holds your interest.










Beethoven: String Quartets. Quatuor Ebene. Working my way through more of this set. Really excellent and recommended.










Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, Russian Easter. Capriccio Espagnol. Vasily Petrenko, Oslo. Yet another album with these same works. Is there room for another? Played this well, yes. Petrenko doesn't really bring much new to the table in terms of intrepretation but I'm not sure there is anything more that could be added to these showpieces. What he does bring are excellent, exciting performances and thus, recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

pianosonatas 7-8 & 9


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136576


*Joseph Haydn*

The London Symphonies, Vol. II
Nos. 93, 94, 97, 99, 100, 101

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis, conductor

1976-1982, compilation 1994


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9
*

I meant to listen to his recording of Bruckner's 8th, so this came on as kind of a shock. Oh, well, this is good also.


----------



## Knorf

Maurice Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello, Piano Trio
Nash Ensemble

How I adore this music


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.3 in E-flat major, op.55, the "Eroica". Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic

Love the performance, love the recording. Hate the hideous album artwork. I'm thinking about upgrading to the Bernstein Century reissue of this one just because I hate the "Royal Edition" cover so much... :lol: It also includes a lecture called "How a great symphony was written" that I'm curious to hear.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Les Troyens*John Nelson on Erato. 








Well Grand Opera doesn't get much grander than this. An excellent account


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> Love the performance, love the recording. Hate the hideous album artwork. I'm thinking about upgrading to the Bernstein Century reissue of this one just because I hate the "Royal Edition" cover so much... :lol: It also includes a lecture called "How a great symphony was written" that I'm curious to hear.


Yep, I love this one, too. The highlight of his NYPO Beethoven cycle, in my opinion!

The artwork doesn't bother me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphonies 6 & 7 (Vanska/Lahti)


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with selections from the NAXOS/American Classics series. Internet research indicates that *Joseph Schwantner *and *Adolphus Hailstork* are still alive and well. Their music is very fine, well-crafted, sincere, basically tonal and fairly enjoyable. While the Violin Concerto by *George Rochberg* is among my favorites in the genre, this 2002 recording by Skaerved and Lyndon-Gee is a longer version than what Isaac Stern and Andre Previn premiered in the early 1970s, in that the composer made requested cuts that have now been restored. In any case, it is a wonderful concerto, more-or-less tonal, and quite passionate. *Alan Hovhaness* remains one of my early and everlasting favorites even though I sometimes lose track as to which of his 60+ symphonies I'm listening because he tends repeat similar ideas in different works.

1. *Rochberg*: _Violin Concerto_ (Peter Shepperd Skaerved, violin/Christopher Lyndon-Gee/Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra)
2. *Schwantner*: _Concerto for Percussion and Orchestra_; _Morning's Embrace_; _Chasing Light_ (Giancarlo Guerrero/Nashville Symphony Orch./Christopher Lamb, percussion, on _Concerto for Percussion and Orchestra_)
3. *Hovhaness*: _Symphony #4_; _Return and Rebuild the Desolate Places_; _Symphony #20 "Three Journeys to a Holy Mountain"_; _Prayer of Saint Gregory_; _Symphony #53 "Star Dawn"_ (Kieth Brion/Royal Scottish Academy of Music and Drama Wind Orchestra/John Wallace, trumpet on _Prayer of St. Gregory_)
4. *Hovhaness*: _Cello Concerto_ (Jonas Starker, cello/Dennis Russell Davies/Seattle Symphony Orch.); _Symphony #22 "City of Light"_ (Alan Hovhaness/Seattle Symphony Orch.)
5. *Hailstork*: _Symphony #1_; _Three Spirituals_; _An Amerian Port of Call_; _Fanfare on Amazing Grace_; _Whitman's Journey: Launch Out on Endless Seas_ (JoAnn Falletta/Virginia Symphony Orch./Kevin Deas, baritone & the Virginia Symphony Chorus on _Whitman's Journey..._)


----------



## Knorf

Mendelssohn: Sextet, Op. 110 and Octet, Op. 20
Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center

The quality of this music Felix wrote as a teenager blows me away. Incredible stuff! These are wonderful performances, highly recommended.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Holmboe: Symphony #5
Owain Arwel Hughes & Aarhus Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Listened to Dvorak's piano trios earlier, so now his piano quartets:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Scharwenka: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4
Alexander Markovich, Estonian National Symphony Orchestra & Neeme Järvi


----------



## Knorf

W. A. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 in D major, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## HenryPenfold

A long listen to Messiaen this afternoon:

Des Canyons & Eclairs .....
SWR Sinfonieorchester des Südwestrundfunks, Sylvain Cambreling & al


----------



## Biwa

Johann Adam Reincken: Complete Organ Works
Andreas Kneller: Complete Organ Works
Christian Geist: Complete Organ Works

Friedhelm Flamme (organ)


----------



## 13hm13

*Mendelssohn: Complete String Symphonies Volume 1*

Mendelssohn: Complete String Symphonies Volume 1

English String Orchestra, William Boughton


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rene Clausen and Stephen Paulus:

















Recommend.


----------



## SanAntone

Complete organ works coupled with the Requiem and Four Motets

A good collection of two of Durufle's major choral works and all of the organ music, in good performances. Not my favorite recordings, but if someone is looking for one box with most of his compositions, this one would suffice.


----------



## WVdave

Antonio Vivaldi
The Four Seasons; Violin Concertos Flute Concertos
Yehudi Menuhin, Hans Martin Linde
Seraphim Classics ‎- 7243 5 68538 2 9, 2 CD, Album, Stereo, 1995.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988
Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## Joe B

Ending the night with two versions of Samuel Barber's "Agnus Dei".
The first, a 9:33 performance by The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge.
The second, a 6:26 performance by The Cambridge Singers.

















edit: What a difference between these as far as tempo. I'll have to try this again in reverse order sometime. Right now, it sounds like John Rutter has the choir jogging through this.


----------



## Rogerx

Classic- HAUSER

London Symphony Orchestra, Robert Ziegler

Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2: 3rd Movement (Notturno)
Dalla: Caruso
Last: The Lonely Shepherd
Puccini: Nessun dorma (from Turandot)
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a
Yiruma: River Flows In You


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Carolyn Sampson (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Biwa

John Adson: Grays Inn
John Dowland: My Lord Willoughby's Welcome Home
Cesare Negri: Brando di Cales 
Fabritio Caroso da Sermoneta: Passo e mezzo
Anon.: My Lady Carey's Dompe; Lady Wynkfield's Rownde
Handel: Rondeau dans Zaïde (arr. by Michel Blavet); Sonata in G Major
Bach: Andante (from BWV 1034)
James Oswald: The Thistle; The Laurel
Traditional: Dorrington Lads; Yeil, Yeil; A Wife of My Ain; Sitting in the Stern of a Boat; Thugamar Fein an Samradh Linn; The Road to Lisdoonvarna; The Star Above the Garter; Carnac
Adrian Le Roy: Passemeze
Joseph Bodin de Boismortier: Premier Suite in E minor
Pietro Locatelli: Minuetto and Variations
Robert Ballard: Branles de Village

Ronn McFarlane, lute
Mindy Rosenfeld, flute


----------



## Rogerx

Françaix - L'Horloge de Flore

Lajos Lencsés (oboe and English horn)

Suedwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Vladislav Czarnecki, Parisii-Quartett & Francaix-Trio

Françaix: L'Horloge de flore
Françaix: Quartet for English Horn, Violin, Viola and Cello
Françaix: Quartet for two Violins, Viola and Cello
Françaix: String Quartet
Françaix: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 1

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz

Schubert: 3 Marches héroïques D602
Schubert: German Dance (with two trios and two ländler) D618
Schubert: Grande Marche Funèbre in C minor, D859
Schubert: Grande Marche héroïque in A minor, D885
Schubert: March in G major, D928 'Kindermarsch'
Schubert: Marches caractéristiques (2), D886
Schubert: Marches Militaires (3), D733
Schubert: Rondo for piano duet in A major, D951
Schubert: Six Grand Marches D819


----------



## Art Rock

Respighi - Belfagor (Hungaroton)

First time for me. Loving it.


----------



## Bertali

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber: Baroque Splendor- Missa Salisburgensis (2015)
Jordi Savall


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Prelude and Act I for the moment. Not sure I'll get through the whole opera today. _Götterdämmerung_ is my favourite of the four though.


----------



## sonance

Now listening to another Charpentier:

Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643 - 1704)
Te Deum et Motets pour le Roy Louis
- Te Deum op. H 146 (1690)
- In honorem Sancti Ludovici Regis Galliae Canticum op. H 365 (?)
- In honorem Sancti Ludovici Regis Galliae op. H 418 (1692/93)
- Psalmus David 75us [Wikipedia: 5us] post septuagesimum Notus in Judea Deus op. H 206 (?)
Salomé Haller, premier dessus; Brigitte Chevigné, second dessus; François-Nicolas Geslot, haute-contre; Stephan van Dyck, taille; Arnaud Marzorati, basse; Maîtrise de Bretagne, Le Parlement de Musique/Martin Gester (opus 111/naive)


----------



## Bertali

Luigi Rossi: Oratorio per la Settimana Santa (1994/2016)
William Christie


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Evgeny Samoyloff

Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain (piano version)
Mussorgsky: Ein Kinderscherz
Mussorgsky: From Memories of Childhood
Mussorgsky: In the Village
Mussorgsky: La Caprisieuse on a theme of Count L Heyden
Mussorgsky: Meditation (Album Leaf)
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: The Seamstress
Mussorgsky: Une Larme (A Tear)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - various orchestral, chamber and piano works part one of three scattered throughout this morning and afternoon.

Piano Trio in G (1880):
_Intermezzo_ for cello and orchestra, arr. for cello and piano by Debussy (1882):
_Nocturne_ for violin and piano, arr. for cello and piano by Debussy (1882):



_Danse bohémienne_ (1888):
_Ballade slave_ (1890):
_Tarantelle styrienne_ (1890):
_Valse romantique_ (1890):
_Mazurka_ (c. 1890):
_Rêverie_ (1890):
_Deux arabesques_ (1888 and 1891):
_Nocturne_ (1892):
_(2) Images oubliées_ (1894):



_Petite suite_ for piano duet (1886-89): 
_Marche écossaise sur un thème populaire_ for piano duet (1891):
_Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ - tone poem for orchestra, arr. for two pianos by Claude Debussy (1894):



String Quartet in G-minor (1893):



_Fantaisie_ for piano and orchestra (1889-90):
_Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ - tone poem for orchestra (1894):
_(3) Nocturnes_ for orchestra, with finale for wordless female choir (1897-99):


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

CD 3



















pianosonate 8 & 9


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Purcell: Tha Fairy Queen
English Baroque Soloists & John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## sonance

Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643 - 1704)
- Actéon - opéra de chasse, H 481 (1684 ?)
- Intermède pour "Le mariage forcé" H 494 (?)
Les Arts Florissants/William Christie (harmonia mundi)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I hate this place for my newfound addiction to String Quartets. And by "hate" I mean *love and appreciate*. It's really my wallet that does all the hating.


----------



## annaw

Gilels really manages to be simultaneously very expressive but still controlled. He can play both aggressively and with great subtlety - really enjoyable and interesting to listen to!


----------



## Bourdon

sonance said:


> Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643 - 1704)
> - Actéon - opéra de chasse, H 481 (1684 ?)
> - Intermède pour "Le mariage forcé" H 494 (?)
> Les Arts Florissants/William Christie (harmonia mundi)


I you like Actéon you must listen this one as well


----------



## Bourdon

annaw said:


> View attachment 136615
> 
> 
> Gilels really manages to be simultaneously very expressive but still controlled. He can play both aggressively and with great subtlety - really enjoyable and interesting to listen to!


He surely is one of the great Beethoven performers and one of my favorites too.


----------



## mikeh375

Another hardly heard masterwork of the 20thC, full of the most dazzling music, invention and scoring. A real musical treat.


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
Wagner: Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 1
Wagner: Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 3
Wagner: Parsifal: Good Friday Music
Wagner: Tannhäuser: Overture and Venusberg Music
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod


----------



## Malx

This morning some Scandinavian music,

Atterberg, Symphonies 3 & 6 + Holmboe, Cello Sonata, Quartetto Medico and Sextet.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988
> Igor Levit (piano)


... and how did you like it?


----------



## The3Bs

elgars ghost said:


> Claude Debussy - various orchestral, chamber and piano works part one of three scattered throughout this morning and afternoon.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> _Danse bohémienne_ (1888):
> _Ballade slave_ (1890):
> _Tarantelle styrienne_ (1890):
> _Valse romantique_ (1890):
> _Mazurka_ (c. 1890):
> _Rêverie_ (1890):
> _Deux arabesques_ (1888 and 1891):
> _Nocturne_ (1892):
> _(2) Images oubliées_ (1894):
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .


I have and enjoy Gordon Fergus-Thompson approach to Debussy a lot... 
We do not hear see much about him that much any more...


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Tristan und Isolde, Act II. Karl Böhm, Chor und Orchester des Bayreuther Festspiele, Wolfgang Windgassen, Birgit Nilsson, Christa Ludwig, etc.


----------



## The3Bs

Sunday morning reprise:

Dmitri Shostakovitch ‎- Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"

from:









Leonard Bernstein
Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Went back to this this morning on the big HiFi system... 
Remarkably good sound... with huge dynamic range enabling Bernstein and the CSO to go from barely heard orchestral sounds to the full blown climaxes... The overall effect is quite dramatic with many powerful lyrical passages. The long build up crescendo march is really impressive. Will need to go back to the Sony edition again to confirm or correct my initial appraisal...


----------



## Rogerx

> The3Bs The3Bs
> 
> ... and how did you like it?


Do you have some more space in your to do list....
Don't hesitate, its great.


----------



## The3Bs

Piqued by another post:

Max Richter - Mary Queen of Scots









My other half felt this was a lot better (melodic) after all the drama of Shostakovitch "Leningrad"...
Another Max's soundtrack that works very well....


----------



## Rogerx

Immortal Beloved: Beethoven Arias

Chen Reiss (soprano), Oliver Wass (harp)

Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Do you have some more space in your to do list....
> Don't hesitate, its great.


So far I liked all the CD's that Igor Levit/Sony brought out commercially... 
I like the way he plays, the sound he produces and his interpretations specially his Life CD, his Bach Partitas and the Beethoven Sonatas...
I have not yet heard the Goldberg.. but will make the time for it...


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in his "Requiem":










edit: @eljr, I posted this and then started making my way up the page to find you're listening to the same work? Great minds think alike? Or partners in crime?


----------



## eljr

CD 4 Ascension


----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> Piqued by another post:
> 
> Max Richter - Mary Queen of Scots
> 
> View attachment 136621
> 
> 
> My other half felt this was a lot better (melodic) after all the drama of Shostakovitch "Leningrad"...
> Another Max's soundtrack that works very well....


I love this soundtrack!


----------



## Enthusiast

In an interview with Igor Levit today he described the Twitter recitals that he has been putting out to survive the lock down. Apparently one of the most popular pieces (he has played a lot - 52 Twitter concerts) has been Feldman's Palais de Mari. This prompted me to play this:









A CD that works especially well when you are held indefinitely in limbo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The3Bs said:


> I have and enjoy Gordon Fergus-Thompson approach to Debussy a lot...
> _We do not hear see much about him that much any more..._


I vaguely remember somebody saying something similar years ago - if I recall correctly it was because academia took up - and presumably still does take up - most of his time.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Lieder Volume 5: Nacht und Träume

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Alexander Schmalcz (piano)


----------



## sbmonty

Ruth Crawford Seeger: String Quartet "1931".


----------



## Itullian

9, 10, 11


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Préludes Nikita Magaloff


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 3*


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> I love this soundtrack!


Guess why I went and listened to this!!????? :tiphat:


----------



## The3Bs

Afternoon music reprise but this time from a live concert:

Dmitri Shostakovitch ‎- Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"

[video]https://www.swr.de/swrclassic/symphonieorchester/aexavarticle-swr-83346.html[/video]

Teodor Currentzis
SWR Symphonieorchester

Livemitschnitt aus der Stuttgarter Liederhalle vom 28.6.2019 (from a live concert from the Stuttgart Liederhalle on 28.06.2019)

Not perfect from start to finish... but what a concert!!!!! Full of spine tingling moments... Exciting and full of drama and overall a very good performance.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136629


*Sergey Rachmaninov*

Études-tableaux, op. 39
Moments musicaux, op. 16

Boris Giltburg, piano

2016


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 2 and 4

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra- Herbert von Karajan conducting


----------



## Vasks

_Merry Olde England...various anonymous selections from these two albums_


----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading the City of London Sinfonia in concertos for solo keyboard by Francis Poulenc:









Recommend.


----------



## cougarjuno

Amy Beach songs


----------



## canouro

*Sierra Live: Music by Roberto Sierra*
Eastman Wind Ensemble, Mark Davis Scatterday








*Mily Balakirev*
Vassily Sinaisky, BBC Philharmonic








*Sarasate*
Julia Fischer, Milana Chernyavska


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Sibelius & Nielsen: Violin Concertos
Esa-Pekka Salonen, Philharmonia Orchestra & Cho-Liang Lin


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> Guess why I went and listened to this!!????? :tiphat:




............


----------



## Open Lane

Prokofiev - Piano Concertos


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: The Twelve London Symphonies
Eugen Jochum & the London Philharmonic Orchestra *

My listening for today is this set of Haydn's London Symphonies.

I was inspired after listening to Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra perform Haydn's Symphony No.101 "The Clock" yesterday evening. However, rather than continue with Beecham I decided to go with Jochum for a change. Though I still prefer Beecham, Jochum is a fantastic Haydn interpreter also and these DG recordings with the London Philharmonic Orchestra are performed and recorded beautifully.

This is a set which is going to be played in rotation much more going forward.


----------



## sonance

Bourdon said:


> I you like Actéon you must listen this one as well


Bourdon - thank you for the recommendation. I made a note that after finishing my French project I'll take a closer look (or better: listen) to Charpentier and also composers hitherto unknown to me.
By Charpentier I also got the "Méditations pour le Carême" et "Judith" (and a DVD with "Medée" given to me by a friend long ago, i.e. I don't have any booklet). It's a long time since I listened to those ... time will come, but not now ...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Listening now:

Ernest Chausson (1855 - 1899)
- Symphonie op. 20 (1889/90; Orchestre Symphonique de Detroit/Paul Paray)
- Poème for violin and orchestra, op. 25 (1892-96; Arthur Grumiaux, violin; Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux/Manuel Rosenthal) 
- Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19 (1882-90, rev. 1893)
Irma Kolassi, mezzo; Orchestre Philharmonique de Londres/Louis de Froment
(accord)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Manoury is kind of new to me. I'm in an electroacoustic phase now. I often like pianoconcertos  This recording is from the world premiere in 2012.


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


>


halfway through this new release and I have to give it a "significant recording, new release alert!"

The performance is inspiring and the recording value is A plus.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Amalie Malling, Collegium Musicum Copenhagen


----------



## Guest

Simply transcendent. These are live performances from 2019--2CDs and a DVD (2017 concert).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136635


*Joseph Haydn*
- Violin Concerto in A major (1)
- Violin Concerto in G major (1)
- Violin Concerto in C major (1)
- Cello Concerto in C major (2)
- Cello Concerto in D major (2)

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
- Rondo in C major (1)

(1) Christian Tetzlaff, violin
Northern Sinfonia
Heinrich Schiff, conductor

(2) Truls Mørk, cello
The Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
Iona Brown, conductor

1991, compilation 2005


----------



## The3Bs

elgars ghost said:


> I vaguely remember somebody saying something similar years ago - if I recall correctly it was because academia took up - and presumably still does take up - most of his time.


A pity!!! He really had something new to say as we can see in his recordings...


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> halfway through this new release and I have to give it a "significant recording, new release alert!"
> 
> The performance is inspiring and the recording value is A plus.


With Carmignola playing it is normally half way there!!!! So I am not too surprised...


----------



## Dimace

For a lot of reasons (first its originality) I consider *Boito's Mefistofele* one of the high points of the Italian Opera. Many say, and they have right, that the opera is uneven. I agree! After such bombastic Prologue, it was impossible for Arrigo to retain the stellar standards of the first 25 min or so of his opera. For this reason, except the whole opera, I collect also the Prologue alone. So I have the chance to enjoy the best of the work and only. This happens with this surprise recording from USA, with the Atlanta SO under John Cheek. I don 't know the director, maybe this is the only one recording I have with him, but the guy is giving the hell to the competition. SUPER recording, super sound, super direction, super choir, everything top. Verdi's Te Deum (the num. 4) is the cherry on the pie. Excellent LP from Telarc USA/DEU) (bargain to affordable)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

Levine's Schumann is fantastic!!!
At the top of the list.
His DG set as well.


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> Levine's Schumann is fantastic!!!
> At the top of the list.
> His DG set as well.


His Brahms is brilliant too.  Unsurprisingly I've been playing Levine's brilliant Brahms 1, one of the finest 1sts in the catalogue.


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set! Sound and performance.


----------



## Dimace

I know that our neighbours have huge musical tradition, but this performance I just found in YT, is exceeding my wildest fantasies. Durufles's Requiem, directed from a child, with an unknown orchestra and an unknown contralto (die Frau Ewa Wolak. Look at her at Pie Jesus. THE CONTRALTO!) smashes the competition and makes me to want to throw away all my recordings with this Meisterwerk. Unbelievable things are happening in this 2017 video, my friends. Anyone of you is familiar with this work will understand immediately the why. MUST seen!


----------



## Knorf

Another Sunday, and more Bach Cantatas as I continue my own personal Bach pilgrimage. For Ascension Day and the Sunday after Ascension.

J. S. Bach: Cantatas BWV 43, 37, 128, 11, 44, 150, 183
Lenneke Ruiten, Meg Bragle, Andrew Tortise, Dietrich Henschel
Joanne Lunn, Daniel Taylor, Paul Agnew, Panajotis Iconomou
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project - Amadeus Quartet CD 34*

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in G major op.54 no.1
String Quartet in C major op.54 no.2
String Quartet in E major op.54 no.3









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

Merl said:


> His Brahms is brilliant too.  Unsurprisingly I've been playing Levine's brilliant Brahms 1, one of the finest 1sts in the catalogue.
> 
> View attachment 136637


I've heard Levine's Brahms praised around here for quite a while, so I need to do something about it.  I'm finally listening on Spotify.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Hartmann, W E Z: Hakon Jarl, Op. 40

Copenhagen Philharmonic Orchestra
Bo Holten
Recorded: 23-25 August, 10 November 2005, 31 May 2006
Recording Venue: Kuhlausalen, Lyngby Kulturhus


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> I've heard Levine's Brahms praised around here for quite a while, so I need to do something about it. I'm finally listening on Spotify.


Both the RCA and DG are must haves!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136640


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4, and 11

Marc-André Hamelin, piano
Les Violons du Roy
Bernard Labadie, conductor

2013


----------



## Itullian

Opus 76, 4,5,6


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner: Symphony 5 (Chailly)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Hartmann, W E Z: Violin Concerto in G Minor, Op. 19

Christina Astrand (violin)
Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra
Hannu Lintu
Recorded: 1-5 September 2003, 20-21 August 2004
Recording Venue: Helsingborg Konserthus, Sweden

_Excellent VC written in the style of Mendelssohn/Schumann_


----------



## jim prideaux

Norrington and the SWR SO.

Beethoven-7th and 8th Symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Both the RCA and DG are must haves!


You answered my question. I was wondering which was better.


----------



## Joe B

Just finished - David Hill leading Yale Schola Cantorum, Julliard415 and the Elm City Girls' Choir in Tawnie Olson's "Magnificat":










Currently - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral works by Sir John Tavener:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nono, Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz*


----------



## Knorf

Ruth Crawford: String Quartet 1931
Comparative listening:
Arditti String Quartet
Members of the Schönberg Ensemble
Pellegrini Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - various orchestral, chamber and piano works part two of three tonight.

_Fêtes_ from _(3) Nocturnes_ for orchestra, arr. for two pianos by Maurice Ravel (orig. 1897-99 - arr. by 1909):



_Pour le piano_ - three pieces (1894 and 1901):
_(3) Estampes_ (1903):
_D'un cahier d'esquisses_ (c. 1903):
_Morceaux de concours_ (c. 1904):
_L'Isle Joyeuse_ (1904):
_Masques_ (1904):
_Suite bergamasque_ [second version] - four pieces (1905):
_Images books one and two_ - six pieces (1905 and 1907):
_Children's Corner_ - six pieces (1906-08):
_Hommage a Haydn_ (1909):
_Le petit negre_ (1910):
_La plus que lente_ (1910):
_Preludes book one_ - twelve pieces (1910):



_Première rapsodie_ for clarinet and piano (1909-10):
_Petite Pièce_ for clarinet and piano (1910):
_Rapsodie_ for saxophone and piano (1901-11):



_(2) Danses_ for harp and string quartet - version for harp and string orchestra (1904): 
_La mer_ - three symphonic sketches for orchestra (1903-05):
_Petite suite_ for piano duet, arr. for orchestra by Henri Büsser (orig. 1886-89 - arr. 1907):
_Marche ecossaise sur un thème populaire_ for piano duet, arr. for orchestra by Debussy (orig. 1891 - arr. 1908):
_Clair de lune_ from _Suite bergamasque_ for piano, arr. for orchestra by André Caplet (orig. 1890 - rev. 1905 - arr. c. 1910):
_Children's Corner_ - suite for piano, arr. for orchestra by André Caplet (orig. 1906-08 - arr. 1911):
_Première rhapsodie_ for clarinet and piano, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Debussy (orig. 1909-10 - arr. 1911):
_La plus que lente_ - waltz for solo piano, arr. for orchestra by Debussy (orig. 1910 - arr. 1912):
_Le Martyre de saint Sébastien_ - symphonic fragments arranged by André Caplet from the music for the mystery play by Gabriele D'Annunzio (1911):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tawnie Olson, Meadowlark I, II, III*

From Ian Rosenbaum's Memory Palace album.

I'm listening on Spotify. I can't find a picture.

Then on to her Magnificat on YouTube.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with Scandinavian composers today:
Nielsen, Symphonies Nos 3 & 5 - New Yok Philharmonic, Bernstein.









* image especially selected as to not offend Flamencosketches sensibilities :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Joe B said:


> Just finished - David Hill leading Yale Schola Cantorum, Julliard415 and the Elm City Girls' Choir in Tawnie Olson's "Magnificat":


Thanks for the introduction. I've never heard of her before now.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Sticking with Scandinavian composers today:
> Nielsen, Symphonies Nos 3 & 5 - New Yok Philharmonic, Bernstein.
> 
> View attachment 136643
> 
> 
> * image especially selected as to not offend Flamencosketches sensibilities :tiphat:


:lol: Thanks. I will apologize in advance for offending any Brits out there, but the dilettantish paintings of the Prince of Wales are not in a league with the genius of Bernstein or Nielsen (or, in the case of my experience yesterday, Beethoven). It's offensive seeing his name (or rather his title) on the cover in bigger text than the composer's and his picture on the back cover bigger than Bernstein's on the front. Just a pet peeve of mine.

Anyway, current listening...:










*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: 21 Lieder. Mitsuko Shirai, Hartmut Höll

Totally beautiful. Mozart's Lieder ought to be better known.


----------



## senza sordino

Britten String Quartets 1, 2 and 3. Love this disk.









Britten Piano Concerto and Violin Concerto









Britten Les Illuminations, Serenade for Tenor Horn and Strings, Nocturne. I don't normally like art songs, but I like this.









Britten Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra (without narration), Suite on English Folk Tunes, Johnson over Jordan Suite, Four Sea Interludes









Britten Cello Symphony, Death in Venice Suite (Suite arranged by Steuart Bedford) This is a fabulous disk


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Taplow

A refreshingly interesting account of the Rhapsody in Blue …


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight, a Symphony rarely mentioned and indeed rarely played:

Grieg, Symphony in C minor - Gothenburg SO, Okko Kamu.
A decent enough effort in the romantic style, maybe not in the list of top 19th century symphonies but in my view it doesn't deserve its seeming neglect.


----------



## Knorf

Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 38 "Spring"
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Revisiting with pleasure this absolutely fantastic performance and recording!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

J. S. Bach: Cello Suites
Jiří Bárta


----------



## flamencosketches

*Malcolm Arnold*: Symphony No.4, op.71. Andrew Penny, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland

First listen. So far so good. Nice and lyrical, quite rhapsodic, lushly orchestrated w/ a lot of strings and percussion. Definitely has a touch of a "film-music sound", especially in the orchestration, & more so than most of his other symphonies. I really like Arnold's symphonies, and these Penny/Ireland/Naxos recordings are so good. I have all but the disc with symphonies 1 & 2 and will acquire it posthaste, and then will likely soon branch out to Arnold's non-symphonic music. His music really connects with me. I don't know what it is.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in F major op.18 no.1
String Quartet in C sharp minor op.131









Quatuor Ébène*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SanAntone

*Wellesz: Sonnets By Elizabeth Barrett-Browning*
Fleming/Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Knorf

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique*
John Eliot Gardiner/Orchestra Revolutionaire et Romantique

A very interesting and exciting performance of the _Fantastique_ on period instruments in the venue that the symphony was originally composed for, resulting in a very soft and dry acoustic that is somewhat annoying but really highlights the brilliance and radicality of Berlioz's orchestration. And you've gotta love those thwacking sponge-stick timpani and raspy ophicleides. This has never been my favorite work, but Gardiner shows what it's all about.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136649


*Robert Schumann*

Liederkreis
Dichterliebe
7 Lieder

Ian Bostridge, tenor
Julius Drake, piano

1998


----------



## SanAntone

*Arnold: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 54*
English Piano Trio


----------



## 13hm13

VC 6 on this CD:

Bernhard Molique - Violin Concertos Nos.3 & 6 - Anton Steck


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert - Symphony No. 10 & Other Unfinished Symphonies (Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras) - 1997


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky: Symphony in C*
LSO, Davis


----------



## 13hm13

VC2 on ...









Bériot - Violin Concertos Nos. 2, 3 and 5 - Quint


----------



## VitellioScarpia

Beethoven's piano sonata Opus 57 (number 23) in an amazing performance by Fazil Say (2005).


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:










Currently:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sir Malcolm Arnold*: Symphony No.6, op.95. Andrew Penny, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven's World - Clement: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mirijam Contzen (violin), WDR Sinfonieorchester

Reinhard Goebel


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Taplow said:


> My number one "go-to" pick for anyone new to opera and wanting to get into it would be Pagliacci. It's got everything … great tunes, good drama, a classic tale of jealousy and retribution, a play within a play, art imitating life, and true tragedy (in the classical Greek sense). And it's only one act. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> From personal preference, I'd recommend the Karajan recording on DG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone's wondering where I stand on the issue, it's Tonio who should have the last line, as the composer intended, always … nothing else makes sense!


It took me a few days but I finally got to listen to this. I'm not really an opera fan, but I even recognized the overture and the big tenor aria. It was one of the more enjoyable operas I've listened to. I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Brahms and Bartok today...


----------



## Rogerx

Poèmes

Sensual French Masterpieces

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Orchestre National de France, Alan Gilbert, Seiji Ozawa

Dutilleux: Le Temps l'horloge
Dutilleux: Sonnets (2) by Jean Cassou
Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi, books 1 & 2
Ravel: Shéhérazade

Presto Recording of the Week
20th February 2012
Best Classical Solo Vocal Album
Grammy Awards
55th Awards (2012)
Best Classical Solo Vocal Album


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1 And 3

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/ Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: disc 4

Lucas Debargue (piano)


----------



## Merl

I'm with you, Senza. SQ1 at the moment from this lovely set.


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: La Perichole
Teresa Berganza , Jose Carreras, Gabriel Bacquier , et al

Choir and Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse

Michel Plasson conducting


----------



## The3Bs

Itullian said:


>


I have always neglected Barenboim's recordings of the Beethoven sonatas in favor of some other greats (and to be honest there are too many good ones already)... However, after watching some Masterclasses from him on Youtube that has been raising my interest in sampling some of these...

How do you like it? How do you rate it?


----------



## The3Bs

Knorf said:


> Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


Does the Marketing Sticker (State of the Art ... and digital mixing) really makes it sound better?
Have you by any chance heard these in previous incarnations to be able to compare?


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> I know that our neighbours have huge musical tradition, but this performance I just found in YT, is exceeding my wildest fantasies. Durufles's Requiem, directed from a child, with an unknown orchestra and an unknown contralto (die Frau Ewa Wolak. Look at her at Pie Jesus. THE CONTRALTO!) smashes the competition and makes me to want to throw away all my recordings with this Meisterwerk. Unbelievable things are happening in this 2017 video, my friends. Anyone of you is familiar with this work will understand immediately the why. MUST seen!


:tiphat:

That is a seriously good concert!!!! Not only the part of the Pie Jesus....


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (14) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Ralph Vaughan Williams:

Symphony No. 2 (A London Symphony)
Symphony No. 8









Andrew Manze
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

Going back to the exploration mode after a few days with more familiar fare....
It is not a pure exploration as I know of and heard previously other works from Ralph Vaughan Williams... but never got into his symphonies... maybe this will change that?

I have been enjoying this project and as promised the Highlight from last week's exploration will go to:









There were other interesting works but pushed to choose one that I would go and listen now again ... it would be this... and maybe it will later.....


----------



## Rogerx

Concertos & Variations

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello)

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Alexander Joel

Gulda: Concerto for cello and windband
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33


----------



## Bourdon

*Wagensell-Albrechtsberger-Erzherzog von Österreich-Schubert*

CD 1


----------



## Malx

I've decided to have a day of concertos starting with:

Schumann, Piano Concerto - John Ogdon, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Paavo Berglund.

Scriabin, Piano Concerto - Anatol Ugorski, Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## sonance

Continuing with Chausson.

earlier:
Ernest Chausson (1855 - 1899)
- Poème op. 25 (version fo violin and piano; 1892-96)
- Concert op. 21 (for piano, violin and string quartet (1889-91)
Vladimir Spivakov, violin; Hélène Mercier, piano; Arkadi Fouter, violin; Alexeï Lundine, violin; Igor Souliga, viola; Mikhaïl Milman, cello (capriccio)










This performance by Spivakov and Mercier is terrific. I prefer their version for violin and piano to the version for violin and orchestra (Grumiaux, see post from yesterday). But maybe I need to compare the orchestra version as recorded with Isabelle Faust.
To close with Chausson I select now his piano quartet (Quatuor Schumann) and his piano trio (Trio Wanderer). I had almost forgotten that I do have this piano trio, as the CD was placed with CDs by Ravel...

- Piano Quartet op. 30 (1897)
Quatuor Schumann (aeon)









- Piano Trio (1881)
Trio Wanderer (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Biwa

"La harpe française"

Gabriel Pierné, Claude Debussy, Georges Enesco, Gabriel Fauré, Camille Saint-Saëns, Albert Roussel, Henri Duparc, Alphonse Hasselmans

Marielle Nordmann (harp)


----------



## canouro

*Mozart ‎- Symphonien Nos. 35 - 41*
Karl Böhm, Berliner Philharmoniker








*Complete Concerto Recordings*
Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 25
_Orchestra Mozart, Martha Argerich, Claudio Abbado ‎_


----------



## Malx

Wieniawski No 2*, Sibelius** Violin Concertos - Heifetz, LPO, Barbirolli* & LPO Beecham**


----------



## Joe B

Clifford Panton and Jason Alfred performing works for violin and piano by William Grant Still:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach- Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln

Gramophone Magazine November 2018

Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Cantata BWV99 'Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan': Er ist mein Licht, mein Leben
Cantata BWV159 'Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem': Aria: Es ist vollbracht
Cantata BWV194 'Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest': Was des Höchsten Glanz erfüllt
Cantata BWV214 'Tönet, ihr Pauken': Kron und Preis gekrönter Damen
Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')

What's most surprising is the humour. Appl is, by instinct, a musical storyteller and he brings a raconteur's enjoyment to the musical battle between Apollo and Pan…Concerto Köln provide a skilled supporting cast for Appl's musical drama…But vocally there are issues…Appl's natural, unaffected delivery and bright, tenorial tone may yet make for a great artist but he's still far from the finished product.


----------



## Bourdon

*The Unbelievable Mozart*

CD 1

Octet in F Major, KV App. C 17.05 and B to 370a
Octet in F Major, KV App. C 17.05 and B to 370a 
Octet in E flat major, KV App. C 17.03


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14 in F-Sharp Major, Op. 142 (1973). The Manhattan String Quartet. I like the recording on this set; rather dry, without too much hall sound.



This particular quartet doesn't stand out for me. It's not "dark" at all, very majorish and light. The Quartet No. 15, following, is more like what I expect from Shosty.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - various orchestral, chamber and piano works part three of three for this afternoon now I've got the weekly grocery jaunt out of the way.

_Preludes book two_ - twelve pieces (1912-13):
_Berceuse héroïque_ (1914):
_Élégie_ (1915):
_Page d'album_ [_Pièce pour l'œuvre du Vêtement du blesse_] (1915): 
_12 Études_ (1915):



_Images book three_ - three pieces for orchestra (1905-12):
_Khamma_ - légende dansée/ballet, arr. for orchestra by Charles Koechlin from the piano score (1910-12 - arr. c. 1912):
_Printemps_- symphonic suite for orchestra, re-orchestrated by Henri Büsser (orig. 1887 - rev. and re-orch. by 1913):
_Jeux_ - poème dansé/ballet for orchestra (1912-13): 
_Berceuse héroïque_ for piano, arr. for orchestra by Debussy (1914 - arr. by 1915):
_La boîte à joujoux_ - ballet for piano, arr. for orchestra by André Caplet (1913 - arr. by 1919):
_Tarantelle styrienne_ for piano, posth. arr. for orchestra by Maurice Ravel (orig. 1890 - arr. c. 1923):
_La Cathédrale engloutie_ from _Préludes book one_ for piano, posth. arr. for orchestra by Leopold Stokowski (orig. 1909-10 - by arr. 1930):










_En blanc et noir_ for two pianos (1915):



Cello Sonata in D-minor (1915):
Violin Sonata in G-minor (1916-17):


----------



## eljr

Presto Recording of the Week
18th October 2019
Nominee - Chamber Music 
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Chamber Music 
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
December 2019
Nouveauté


----------



## SanAntone

*Hayn: Complete Songs*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Not my favorite piece, but I liked this performance.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Allegro in B flat for clarinet, 2 violins, viola & cello, KAnh.91 (516c)/ Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622/ Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Allegro in B flat for clarinet, 2 violins, viola & cello, KAnh.91 (516c)/ Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622/ Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"
> 
> Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen
> 
> Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


I've had this in my playlist ever since I saw it on musicophilesblog a week or two ago. Do you like it? I haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## Rogerx

For some reason I cant quote.



> I've had this in my playlist ever since I saw it on musicophilesblog a week or two ago. Do you like it? I haven't listened to it yet.


I am a very big fan of Mr. Frost, and have it since the day it came out in 2013, so a bit prejudice but here are two reviews



> Gramophone Magazine December 2013
> 
> With his smooth, liquid tone, Fröst is always sensitive to the music's melancholy undertow, bending the pulse in response to shadowing of the harmony. His discreet added embellishments and inventive 'leads-in' always sound spontaneous
> 
> Sunday Times 27th October 2013
> 
> [Fröst] remains one of [the Quintet's] supreme interpreters...[The Allegro is] a shaving from the master's workbench, but the concerto and trio are pure joy from first to last.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rogerx said:


> I am a very big fan of Mr. Frost, and have it since the day it came out in 2013, so a bit prejudice but here are two reviews


Well that settles it then. I just stumbled across a video of Handel's Water Music performed by AKAMUS that I am absolutely loving while having coffee. This is next!


----------



## Flamme

On VE Day weekend Rory Kinnear and Pandora Colin read diary extracts from 1945, recalling visits to see the royal family waving from the balcony of Buckingham Palace and the pubs extending their licensing hours. There's also an extract from Hadley Freeman's House of Glass recalling the Friendship Trains sent between America and France, laden with culturally significant gifts. Gratitude to medical staff is much on our minds at the moment and Florence Nightingale was born 200 years ago on May 12th so she makes an appearance, as described by Lytton Strachey and immortalised in Henry Wadsworth Longfellow's poem Santa Filomena, where he writes about how: 'A lady with a lamp shall stand / In the great history of the land'. There are also poems of gratitude to our feline friends, for childhood piano lessons and the simple joys of a morning routine; as well as a thank you letter from Audrey Hepburn to the composer Henry Mancini. 
The soundtrack includes Beethoven, writing in thanks for the restoration of his health after illness, a very grateful Pharaoh created by Verdi and The Kinks, who are just thankful for The Days.

Producer: Georgia Mann

Readings

Welcome Morning - Anne Sexton
Extract from I Hear You Say So - Elizabeth Bowen
Pied Beauty - Gerard Manley-Hopkins
Extract from Eminent Victorians - Lytton Strachey
St Filomena - Henry Wadsworth-Longfellow
Gratitude To The Unknown Instructors - Yeats
The Book Of My Enemy Has Been Remaindered - Clive James
Extract from The House of Mirth - Edith Wharton
Extract from Twelfth Night - Shakespeare
Audrey Hepburn's Thank You note to Henry Mancini
Extract from We Shall Never Surrender: British Voices 1939-1945 - Penelope Middelboe and Christopher Grace
Extract from House of Glass - Hadley Freeman
Extract from Wild Gratitude - Edward Hirsch
Extract From My Own Life - Oliver Sacks
Extract from Hope Is The Last To Die - Helen Birenbaum
Thanks In Old Age - Walt Whitman
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000j2bl


----------



## eljr

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

Lontano
Atmosphères 
Apparitions 
San Francisco Polyphony

Concert Românesc


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sir Malcolm Arnold*: Symphony No.7, op.113. Andrew Penny, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland

Enjoying this more than my last listen. It's a very dark, tormented, but grandiose, expansive symphony.


----------



## Vasks

*Britten - An American Overture (Fredman/Naxos)
Bridge - String Sextet (Raphael Ensemble/Hyperion)
Tippett - Songs for Dov (Robson/Virgin)*


----------



## Joe B

Pro Cantione Antiqua performing choral works by Orlandus Lassus:










edit: I forgot how good this was.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jdz0








Tilda Swinton and Samuel Barnett are the readers in an episode inspired by the saving of the beachside home of film-maker, painter and writer Derek Jarman following a crowd-funding campaign. Jarman (1942-1994) purchased Prospect Cottage on the shingle shore at Dungeness in 1986 following his diagnosis as being HIV positive and it formed the backdrop for his 1990 film The Garden. This was one of 11 feature films he directed including Caravaggio, The Tempest, The Last of England and Blue - which Radio 3 collaborated on with Channel 4 when that premiered in 1993.

Today's Words and Music brings you music referenced in Jarman's writing and films, from Stravinsky's the Rite of Spring to pop songs by the Pet Shop Boys and Annie Lennox which Jarman directed the videos for. Tilda Swinton reads words from Jarman's books Modern Nature, Chroma, and At Your Own Risk, a moving history of homosexuality in the UK, and Samuel Barnett reads poetry including John Donne's The Sun Rising which is inscribed on the wall of Prospect Cottage.

You can read a news story about the saving of Prospect Cottage and see images of it here https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-52120409

Producer: Nick Taylor

Readings:
Modern Nature - Derek Jarman
At Your Own Risk - Derek Jarman
Chroma - Derek Jarman
Funny Weather: Derek Jarman's Paradise - Olivia Laing
The Sun Rising - John Donne
Metamorphoses - Ovid (trans. Henry Thomas Riley)
Sonnet 126 - William Shakespeare
Conversations with Angels - John Dee
The Garden of Love - William Blake
The Hollow Men (extract) - T.S. Eliot
Remarks on Colour - Ludwig Wittgenstein (trans. Linda L. McAlister)
Ancient Arabic poem - At-Taliq (trans. A. R. Nykl)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Just finished Handel's Water Music performed by AKAMUS. It's probably been 30 years since I listened to this work in its entirety. I really love AKAMUS. Their Brandenburgs are exceptional as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 8*

One incentive for owning this set is that now I no longer have to worry about how to spell Skrowaczewski in Spotify.


----------



## eljr

Presto Recording of the Week
14th August 2015

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## canouro

*Cherubini - Mass In F "Di Chimay" (1809)*
Riccardo Muti, Symphonieorchester & Chor Des Bayerischen Rundfunks, 
Ildar Abdrazakov, Ruth Ziesak, Herbert Lippert


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136682


*Robert Schumann*

Fantasies and Fairy Tales: Chamber Works

Fantasiestücke in A minor for piano trio, op. 88
Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, op. 70
Fantasiestücke, op. 73
Märchenbilder (4), op. 113
Fantasiestücke, op. 111
Märchenerzählungen (4) for clarinet, viola, and piano, op. 132

Asko Heiskanen, clarinet
Réka Szilvay, violin
Dmitry Sinkovsky, viola
Alexander Rudin, cello
Aapo Häkkinen, piano

2018


----------



## Enthusiast

By coincidence I have also been playing Martin Frost records (after a brief discussion with my wife about Mozart's concerto) - his Weber and his earlier take on the Mozart concerto (I have both of his takes on this).


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

String Quintets KV 515 & 516


----------



## Andante Largo

composer: Wilhelm Peterson-Berger (1867 - 1942)
works: Symphony No. 3 "Lappland Symphony" (1913-1915); Earina Suite (1917)
performer: Norrköping Symphony Orchestra
conductor: Michail Jurowski
release year: 2000


----------



## Rogerx

> Enthusiast
> 
> By coincidence I have also been playing Martin Frost records (after a brief discussion with my wife about Mozart's concerto) - his Weber and his earlier take on the Mozart concerto (I have both of his takes on this).


The Clarinet Concertos dedicated to Benny Goodman- Arnold: Clarinet Concerto No. 2, Op. 115-Copland: Clarinet Concerto-
Hindemith: Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra are also very good.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jg83








Natalya Romaniw is an award-winning soprano who has taken to the stage with the English National Opera, Garsington Opera, Scottish Opera, Welsh National Opera, and more.

Today, from the comfort of her living room, Natalya finds nostalgia in a Welsh male choir that reminds her of home, muses on the power of Mozart's Requiem to represent a sob, and discovers the gritty but beautiful sound of the viola da gamba played by Vittorio Ghielmi.

She also reveals why Judy Garland's voice was so unique and discovers an unusual Overture by Tchaikovsky that unveils a tale through its orchestration. Plus, a Ukrainian dance that will get you spinning around your own living room.

A series in which each week a musician explores a selection of music - from the inside.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> The Clarinet Concertos dedicated to Benny Goodman- Arnold: Clarinet Concerto No. 2, Op. 115-Copland: Clarinet Concerto-
> Hindemith: Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra are also very good.


You are right. I may have all his records!


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> The Clarinet Concertos dedicated to Benny Goodman- Arnold: Clarinet Concerto No. 2, Op. 115-Copland: Clarinet Concerto-
> Hindemith: Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra are also very good.


That does sound very good. I'm a Fröst fan, I have the earlier Mozart CD with the quintet & concerto (which I will have to give a listen to later today) plus his recent Messiaen Quatuor with three other talented young soloists (whose names escape me right now). I'm going to seek that out, largely for the Arnold-I have been quite obsessed with his symphonies lately and have been meaning to branch out to his concertos.

Now playing:










*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.7 in E major, the "Lyric". Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic

Karajan's famous final recording. Wow, that Adagio was sublime. I think I'm beginning to prefer this recording over the Barenboim/Berlin that I also have, after initially not having been super impressed on first listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 100 in G major 'Military'/ Symphony No. 101 in D major 'The Clock'

Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati

Recording Venue: St.Bonifatius Kirche,


----------



## millionrainbows

(from earlier)

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14 in F-Sharp Major, Op. 142 (1973). The Manhattan String Quartet. I like the recording on this set; rather dry, without too much hall sound.



Quite a contrast. The Borodin is a wetter recording, yet clear. The instruments sound very complex and rich, darker by comparison. Rounder, sweeter, less detached, and more traditional.



I don't really prefer one over the other. I'm glad I have both sets.


----------



## sonance

earlier:

Camille Chevillard (1859 - 1923)
- Sonata for violin and piano (1892)
Alexandre Kantorow, piano; Jacques Kantorow, violin (nomad music)










As far as I see this is the only recording of a composition by Chevillard. It seems that Chevillard acted foremost as a conductor than as composer (according to French Wiki he he premiered for example Debussy's "La Mer" and "Nocturnes"; Fauré's "Pelléas and Mélisande" and Ravel's "La Valse").

Then I started with Clérambault's Pastorale "Le Triomphe d'Iris" (Concert Spirituel/Hervé Niquet, naxos),










but then I remembered to like another CD better:

Louis-Nicolas Clérambault (1676 - 1749)
Soprano Cantatas and Sonatas
- Orphée (Cantata Book I no. 3; 1710)
- Simphonie à cinq in G minor (?)
- Sonata prima "Anonima" in G major (?)
- Suite no. 2 in C minor for harpsichord (Livre de clavecin, publ. in 1702)
- Léandre et Héro (Cantata Book II no. 2; 1713)
Sandrine Piau, soprano; Les Solistes du Concert Spirituel (Patrick Cohën-Akenine and Martha Moore, violins; Jocelyn Daubigney, flute; Alix Verzier, viola da gamba; Chatherine Arnoux, bass viol; Blandine Rannou, harpsichord) (naxos)










- Médée (Cantata Book I no. 5; 1710)
Agnès Mellon, soprano; Barcarole (Amélie Michel, flûte traversière; Alice Piérot, violon; Eric Bellocq, théorbe; Kenneth Weiss, clavecin, Richard Boothby, viole de gambe) (alpha)










To end my musical day:

François Colin de Blamont (1690 - 1760)
- Circe (1723)
Agnès Mellon (same CD as above)


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere" and "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and Today: Loaded the CD player with more Karajan and his Berliners, from the DG catalogue:

1. *Beethoven*: _Symphonies # 5 & 6 "Pastorale"_
2. *Beethoven*: _Symphonies # 7 & 8 _
3. *Sibelius*: _Symphonies #4 & 6_ 
4. *Sibelius*: _Violin Concerto_ (w/Christian Ferras, violin), _Tapiola_, _Finlandia_
5. *Brahms*: _Violin Concerto_ (w/Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin), _Double Concerto_ (w/Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin & Antonio Meneses, cello)

Karajan serves up beautiful Beethoven all polished and waxed to perfection, but K and his German orchestra actually seem to be even better in Sibelius with a very fine recording of Siblelius' 4th; arguably the composer's most well-crafted symphony (though the 2nd is much more fun!). The above recording of the Sibelius Violin Concerto is the only one in my huge music collection that features Christian Ferras, and if you count such luminaries as Zino Francescatti, Jascha Heifetz, David Oistrakh, Issac Stern, Itzhak Perlman, and Chou-Lang Lin; as representative of the finest violinists who ever pressed the Sibelius concerto to vinyl, magnetic tape or digital sound; then I would say that Ferras/Karajan is the BEST there is, and I don't exaggerate that point. I rounded things out with Brahms where Karajan, by then in his 70s, teams up with a young Anne-Sophie Mutter, and on the _Double_, cellist, Antonio Meneses.


----------



## Itullian

Gorgeous playing and sound.


----------



## Knorf

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 5
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt

An astoundingly excellent performance and recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

I was listening to Skrowaczewski's recording, and it was nice, but I found myself yawning a couple times. Furtwangler's recording from 1943 with the BPO is different; from the first notes, this is a slap of cold water - no yawns at all. This recording continually brings out nuances. I'm not sleeping through this one.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Menuet Antique, Piano Concerto for the Left Hand*

Decca with Dutoit sure know how to make Ravel sound the best it can.

This is part of the Ravel Complete Edition on sale for 50 percent off at Prestoclassical.


----------



## Knorf

Béla Bártok: _Cantata profana_, _The Wooden Prince_
John Aler, John Tomlinson
Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Pierre Boulez

A classic CSO/Boulez recording!


----------



## Colin M

Memorial Day here in the States. Copland Symphony No. 3 Slatkin, Detroit to be followed Shostakovich Symphony No. 8 Rostropovich, London.

Both very somber and reflective pieces that speak to me about the true cost of war for the average world citizen. But then, rest assured, I will be onto happier music. I just haven’t figured out from which country...


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project - Amadeus Quartet CD35*

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in A major op.55 no.1
String Quartet in F minor op.55 no.2
String Quartet in B flat major op.55 no.3









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## Barbebleu

I was listening to Act 1 of Madama Butterfly today and I found myself in tears at the end of it. I realised it wasn’t so much the opera that was causing the tears, although it had its part to play, but rather the idea that I may never sit in an opera house again to watch a live performance of this or any opera for that matter. Or sit in a concert hall, or a theatre or go to a gig or do anything where I interact with my fellow human beings. I say this not to be a harbinger of doom but Covid-19 isn’t going to vanish overnight so I can’t in all honesty see how we will ever get back to where we were!

Depressing thought but that’s what I get for listening to Butterfly in the current climate. Lockdown blues :lol:


----------



## Malx

Tippett, Piano Concerto - Benjamin Frith, BBC Scottish SO, George Hurst.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Thanks @Rogerx for the inspiration. This was really good.


----------



## Rambler

*Bizet: The Pearl Fishers* on Pentatone


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136694


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Violin Concerto No. 3 in G, K. 216
Violin Concerto No. 4 in D, K. 218
Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219

Arabella Steinbacher, violin
Festival Strings Lucerne
Daniel Dodds, leader

2014


----------



## millionrainbows

Barbebleu said:


> I was listening to Act 1 of Madama Butterfly today...:lol:


Barbebleu, I had them remove that earlier post of mine that upset you.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, op.102. David Oistrakh, Mstislav Rostropovich, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

This is an amazing work, and an amazing performance of it. I would recommend this recording to any Brahmsian, & the Beethoven Triple included on the same disc (w/ Karajan/Berlin) is just as good, though I don't like the piece nearly as much. That being said, if you're not too big on Brahms, I don't think that the Double Concerto will be the piece to convert you.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Colin M

I found some happy music from Sweden : ). Berwald Symphony No. 2 (his wife thinks he named it ‘capricious’ in 1842) Kamu, Helsingborg

Of course, in a major D with a lot of A.... I am always surprised why he is not more recognized today. He was born in the years that LVB began to make his mark and predated the great late romantics ala Tchaikovsky and Strauss. The first moment is pushed along by a waltz time confidence.


----------



## Barbebleu

millionrainbows said:


> Barbebleu, I had them remove that earlier post of mine that upset you.


You know, MR, that I really have no axe to grind with you so I am happy to maintain our uneasy alliance and at least have a veneer of civility in our ongoing sparring!. Take care and I put that out to all my fellow TC posters.


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

I just wanted to liten to this beautiful sonata in F for recorder HWV 369


----------



## Barbebleu

Colin M said:


> I found some happy music from Sweden : ). Berwald Symphony No. 2 (his wife thinks he named it 'capricious' in 1842) Kamu, Helsingborg
> 
> Of course, in a major D with a lot of A.... I am always surprised why he is not more recognized today. He was born in the years that LVB began to make his mark and predated the great late romantics ala Tchaikovsky and Strauss. The first moment is pushed along by a waltz time confidence.


Happy music? From Sweden? An oxymoron surely?:lol:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Handel: Concerti Grossi Op.6 (1-6)
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Joe B

Julia Krasko with Olga Kondratieva (piano) performing the music of Fritz Kreisler:










From Wikipedia:

* Julia Krasko was born into a family of musicians. Her father, Grigory Krasko, was a concertmaster of the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra. Her mother, Olga Kondratieva, is a pianist and a professor in Gnessin State Musical College. She graduated from Gnessin Music School, where she studied under Irina Svetlova, and from Moscow Conservatory, where her teacher was Maya Glezarova. In 1992 she was awarded 1st prize at the Paganini competition. She currently teaches at the Moscow Conservatory.*


----------



## Itullian

This guy plays these like on a harpsichord. And its wonderful!
I could listen for hours.
You should buy this


----------



## Rambler

*American Recital*: Ulrich Roman Murtfield, Piano on audite















An enjoyable recital of American piano music.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Per Nørgård *- Symphony #2 (1970)
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgards

24/96 H-Res download 
Label: Da Capo

Fairly described as 'cosmic' music, varied rhythmic currents and ethereal bells strings and percussion - a prime example of Norgard's 'infinity series' of compositions, of the time.

As good a place as any to start with this interesting Danish composer, if you're not already familiar .......


----------



## Knorf

Richard Wagner: _Die Walküre_
Jon Vickers, Gundula Janowitz, Thomas Stewart, Régine Crespin, et al
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Joachim Raff

13hm13 said:


> VC 6 on this CD:
> 
> Bernhard Molique - Violin Concertos Nos.3 & 6 - Anton Steck
> 
> View attachment 136651


Many thanks for bringing this composer to my attention. Most impressed as I'm listening to the 6th Concerto now.

30 minutes later..
The performance is getting on my nerves. I think its the soloist with some sort of HIP wiry violin technique. Shame, because there's nothing wrong with the composition


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

All time favorites this afternoon...


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set from Chailly before he changed into speedy gonzales


----------



## Joachim Raff

Molique: Oboe Concertino in G minor

Burkhard Glaetzner (oboe)
Berliner Symphoniker
Claus Peter Flor


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> This guy plays these like on a harpsichord. And its wonderful!
> I could listen for hours.
> You should buy this


I prefer my Scarlatti sonatas on the piano. I know, heresy!!


----------



## Knorf

Barbebleu said:


> I prefer my Scarlatti sonatas on the piano. I know, heresy!!


That's it. We've heard enough. We're revoking your Authenticity License.


----------



## Itullian

Barbebleu said:


> I prefer my Scarlatti sonatas on the piano. I know, heresy!!


It IS on the piano!


----------



## Itullian

Piano concertos 1 & 2.
What an enjoyable set this is!


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> It IS on the piano!


I misread your post as him playing these on a harpsichord, not like a harpsichord!:lol:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas No.8 in C minor, op.13 "Pathétique"; No.23 in F minor, op.57 "Appassionata"; No.14 in C-sharp minor, op.27/2 "Moonlight"; No.15 in D major, op.28 "Pastoral". Claudio Arrau (the first 3); Glenn Gould (the latter 2)

So good, all of it, though admittedly Gould is stronger in the Moonlight than the Pastoral. Wasn't planning on listening to all these Beethoven sonatas back to back, but I'll take it.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Sonata No.1 for Solo Violin in G minor, BWV 1001. Arthur Grumiaux

This was a Christmas gift from my girlfriend that I'm just now getting around to hearing for the first time. (Better late than never. ...) So far so good. I'm not terribly familiar with this music & this is my only complete set of the S&Ps, but it sounds good to my ears, though it is clearly quite Romanticized and un-HIP with plenty of vibrato & a passionate kind of attack, really digging into the strings. That's not a disqualifier for me though and I am enjoying it much. I still think it's amazing that Bach was able to make successful fugues for solo violin...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Elliott Carter*: Clarinet Concerto. Michael Collins, Oliver Knussen, London Sinfonietta

I'm kind of hot and cold with Carter, but this tends to be for me one of his works that I can listen to in any mood. It's probably the piece I would show to someone who's never heard Carter and wants to explore his music. It's not exactly the most accessible music in the world, but it's easier to come to terms with than some of his other work. It is filled with strikingly beautiful sonorities, especially in the slower moments. I think this work makes it easy to see what Carter's music is all about: the use of intervals as thematic material, and multilayered, clashing or conflicting rhythms, which results in a very unique kind of polyphony, like many different voices communicating with each other in real time. It's very fascinating.


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> *Elliott Carter*: Clarinet Concerto. Michael Collins, Oliver Knussen, London Sinfonietta
> 
> I'm kind of hot and cold with Carter, but this tends to be for me one of his works that I can listen to in any mood. It's probably the piece I would show to someone who's never heard Carter and wants to explore his music. It's not exactly the most accessible music in the world, but it's easier to come to terms with than some of his other work. It is filled with strikingly beautiful sonorities, especially in the slower moments. I think this work makes it easy to see what Carter's music is all about: the use of intervals as thematic material, and multilayered, clashing or conflicting rhythms, which results in a very unique kind of polyphony, like many different voices communicating with each other in real time. It's very fascinating.


A great choice. I'm keen on Carter. Met him when he came to London when Boulez was doing a minifest of Carter's works (along with some Varese ua). He kindly signed my programme - I think he was about 147 at the time .......


----------



## flamencosketches

HenryPenfold said:


> A great choice. I'm keen on Carter. Met him when he came to London when Boulez was doing a minifest of Carter's works (along with some Varese ua). He kindly signed my programme - I think he was about 147 at the time .......


That is badass, my friend. I'd have loved to meet him.

I'm listening onto the next work on the disc, Symphonia: Sum Fluxae pretium spei; Oliver Knussen, BBC Symphony Orchestra. Another striking work, this one massive, expansive, imposing.


----------



## Coach G

This afternoon and this evening, loaded the CD player with five by Leonard Bernstein and the Vienna Philhamonic Orchestra during the conductors late years with DG:

1. *Mozart*: _Symphonies #29_ and _#25_; _Clarinet Concerto_ (w/Peter Schmidl)
2. *Mozart*: _Symphonies #38 "Prague"_ and _#35 "Haffner"_
3. *Beethoven*: _Symphonies #1 _and _#3 "Eroica"_
4. *Sibelius*: _Symphonies #5_ and _#7_
5. *Shostakovich*: _Symphonies #6_ and _#9_

I've always thought that, generally, most Bernstein recordings from his earlier days when he recorded for Columbia, and mostly with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra, were great practically across the entire repertiore. As for the later recordings that B made for DG, I saw it more as a mixed bag. The only criticism I can make in the above selections are with the Beethoven symphonies which to my ears lack some of B's enthusiastic spirit. The Sibelius and Shostakovich are great, but so are the selections by Mozart. Recorded by B at the hieght of the HIP movement and not even well-known as a conductor of Mozart, you'd think that Mozart's seemless beauty would fall under the weight of Bernstein's intense musical visions, but it actually sounds quite fresh.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Ries, Ferdinand: Piano Concerto in A flat major, Op. 151 'Gruss an den Rhein'

Christopher Hinterhuber (piano)
New Zealand Symphony Orchestra
Uwe Grodd


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> That is badass, my friend. I'd have loved to meet him.


Yes, it was very relaxed both before the performances, during the interval and after. Boulez, Peter Maxwell Davies, Harrison Birtwistle, (and I think Oliver Knussen may have been there) were all sociable, friendly and talkative. Carter was quite old (it was about 2004?) and was seated most of the time, but incredibly lucid.



> I'm listening onto the next work on the disc, Symphonia: Sum Fluxae pretium spei; Oliver Knussen, BBC Symphony Orchestra. Another striking work, this one massive, expansive, imposing.


Good reminder - I haven't spun Symphonia in a while. It's on this week's playlist now!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

PC1 on ...

Sir William Sterndale Bennett (1816-1875)/Piano Concertos Nos 1-3
Howard Shelley (piano), BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Howard Shelley (conductor)


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony, Britten Sinfonia and soloists in choral music by Sir Karl Jenkins:










*Principium
Miserere mei, Deus
Hymnus: Ubi caritas
Sacramentum
Lavabis me
Miserere: Songs of Mercy and Redemption
Hymnus: When I survey the wondrous cross
Panis Angelicus, Panis Hominum
Hymnus: Locus iste
Praise, Joy & Gladness
Canendo
Hymnus: Eli Jenkins' Prayer & Epilogue
Rahma
Contemplation & Benediction*


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr: Concertantes Nos. 1 & 2, Grande Polonaise & Potpourri

Ulf Hoelscher (violin) & Gunhild Hoelscher (violin)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Christian Froehlich

BBC Music Magazine November 2004

The soloists, brothers and sister, are thoroughly assured… Both Concertantes demand partnership rather than competition between the violins and display some striking colours - a slow movement accompanied only by divided cellos and basses, both violins double-stopping to create a dense solo texture, and moments of stratospheric pyrotechnics. All four of these substantial works are new to the catalogue, and very welcome indeed.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 22 & 24, Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)

International Piano September 2019

[Rachmaninov] aggression undermines the patrician elegance of the musical message. This is an unexpectedly percussive and grumpy bear of a Rachmaninov. Whether the result sounds artificially imposed or revelatory will depend upon the taste and temperament of the listener. When tempos are not very fast, Pogorelich tends to wander as if losing interest - or losing the plot. Although capable of brilliant detail, as in the second movement of Beethoven's Op 78, the overall approach is excessively belligerent and unruly, even for Beethoven.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Benjamin Appl & Graham Johnson

Recorded live at Wigmore Hall, London, on 27 March 2015

Benjamin Appl (baritone) & Graham Johnson (piano)

Schubert: Alinde, D904
Schubert: Am Bach im Fruhling, D361
Schubert: An den Tod D518 (Schubart)
Schubert: An die Leier, D737 (Bruchmann)
Schubert: Das Lied im Grünen, D917
Schubert: Der Kampf D594 (Schiller)
Schubert: Der Wanderer an den Mond D870 (Seidl)
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D771 (Collin)
Schubert: Die Gebüsche, D646
Schubert: Die Taubenpost, D965A (D957 No. 14)
Schubert: Fischerweise, D881 (Schlechta)
Schubert: Geheimes, D719 (Goethe)
Schubert: Gruppe aus dem Tartarus, second version, D583 (Schiller)
Schubert: Im Abendrot, D799
Schubert: Im Freien D880
Schubert: Memnon, D541 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Verklarung D59 (Herder, after Pope)
Schubert: Wiedersehn D855 (A W von Schlegel)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin sonatas , disc 4

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quartets Nos. 1-3

Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon, Gérard Caussé & Nicholas Angelich

BBC Music Magazine December 2008

What freshness and spontaneity! Four first-rank players give their all to some of Brahms's most passionate music, and create the precious effect of discovering that music for the first time.

Gramophone Magazine February 2009

…there is much to admire in this latest chamber set from the Capuçons et al. As ever, they don't rely on received interpretative wisdom, and often shed new light where others follow more predictable paths.

The Guardian 7th November 2008

these performances of the three Brahms piano quartets with viola player Gérard Caussé and pianist Nicholas Angelich, have a wonderfully natural flow and sense of poise. Angelich may be a Brahms specialist, but there is nothing overbearing or intellectualised about his contributions


----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Week Exploration (14) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling
> 
> Ralph Vaughan Williams:
> 
> Symphony No. 2 (A London Symphony)
> Symphony No. 8
> 
> View attachment 136662
> 
> 
> Andrew Manze
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Going back to the exploration mode after a few days with more familiar fare....
> It is not a pure exploration as I know of and heard previously other works from Ralph Vaughan Williams... but never got into his symphonies... maybe this will change that?


Listened to this most of the day yesterday...
First the No2 and the No8 and then vice versa...

I can recognize that there are bits and pieces that sound nice.. but as a whole they did not click for me!!!!

Is it me? Are the performances at fault? 
I do have and enjoy his Lark Ascending and the Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis .... so what's wrong?


----------



## sonance

Michel Corrette (1707 - 1795)
- Laudate Dominum (Psalm 148 after the concerto "The Spring" of Vivaldi's Four Seasons; 1766)
Colette Allio-Lugaz, soprano; Régis Oudot, tenor; Philippe Huttenlocher, bass; Ensemble Vocal & Instrumental de Lyon/G. Cornut (erato)










This is my only work by Corrette. But I'll remedy that and already listened to some of his works via YouTube. Now on my wishlist: the organ concertos (performed by Bonizzoni) and "Les délices de la solitude" (performed by Les Voix humaines).

sample of organ concertos





sample of Les délices ...


----------



## annaw

How come Mendelssohn was between 12 and 14 years old when composing his string symphonies...


----------



## The3Bs

Itullian said:


> This guy plays these like on a harpsichord. And its wonderful!
> I could listen for hours.
> You should buy this


:tiphat:
I have been trumpeting fro Lucas Debargue and specially this work for quite some time!!!!
I am glad you liked it... It is really good..


----------



## The3Bs

HenryPenfold said:


> *Per Nørgård *- Symphony #2 (1970)
> Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgards
> 
> 24/96 H-Res download
> Label: Da Capo
> 
> Fairly described as 'cosmic' music, varied rhythmic currents and ethereal bells strings and percussion - a prime example of Norgard's 'infinity series' of compositions, of the time.
> 
> As good a place as any to start with this interesting Danish composer, if you're not already familiar .......


Nice way to "sell" or introduce the composer... you got me curious about this...


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 22 & 24, Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2
> 
> Ivo Pogorelich (piano)
> 
> International Piano September 2019
> 
> [Rachmaninov] aggression undermines the patrician elegance of the musical message. This is an unexpectedly percussive and grumpy bear of a Rachmaninov. Whether the result sounds artificially imposed or revelatory will depend upon the taste and temperament of the listener. When tempos are not very fast, Pogorelich tends to wander as if losing interest - or losing the plot. Although capable of brilliant detail, as in the second movement of Beethoven's Op 78, the overall approach is excessively belligerent and unruly, even for Beethoven.


I found the Rachmaninov very good ... but could not stand the Beethoven... and stopped listening half way through...


----------



## elgar's ghost

The French have been well-represented quite recently: Boulez, Debussy and now Henri Dutilleux - various works during the course of the day.

_Au gré des ondes_ [_Along the Waves_] - six small pieces for piano (1946): 
_Bergerie_ for piano (1947):
Piano Sonata (1947-48): 
_Blackbird_ for piano (1950):
_Tous les chemins mènent à Rome_ [_All Roads Lead to Rome_] for piano (1961):
_Résonances_ for piano (1965):
_Petit air à dormir debout_ [_Little Nonsensical Air_] for piano (1981):
_Trois Préludes_ for piano (1973, 1977 and 1988): 
_Mini-prélude en éventail_ for piano (????):










_Deux Sonnets de Jean Cassou_ for baritone and piano (1954):
_Figures de résonances_ for two pianos (1970):
_String Quartet_ [_Ainsi la nuit (Thus the Night)_] (1976):
_Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher_ for solo cello (1976-82):
_Les citations_ - two pieces for oboe, harpsichord, double bass and percussion (1985 - rev. 1991 and 2010):










Symphony no.1 for orchestra (1951):
Cello Concerto [_Tout un monde lointain... (A Whole Distant World...)_] (1967-70):
_Timbres, espace, mouvement_ for orchestra (1978 - rev. 1990):



_La geôle_ [_The Prison_] for voice and orchestra [Text: Jean Cassou] (1944):
_Deux Sonnets de Jean Cassou_ for baritone and piano, arr. for baritone and orchestra (orig. 1954 - arr. c. 1995):
Violin Concerto [_L'arbre des songes (The Tree of Dreams)_] (1983-85):
_Mystère de l'instant_ for strings, cimbalom and percussion (1985-89):










Symphony no.2 [_Le double_] for orchestra (1959):
_Métaboles_ for orchestra (1963-64):
_The Shadows of Time_ for children's voices and orchestra (1995-97):


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

Concerto in A Minor For 2 Violins,Op.3/8 RV 522 "L'Estro Armonico"

One of my Vivaldi favorites and the way I Musici performs it goes right to the heart.


----------



## Itullian

One of the very best


----------



## Malx

Nielsen, Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments' - Royal Stockholm PO, Sakari Oramo.

A excellent recording and a very fine performance, I listened via Qobuz but have added this and the other two discs in this series to my wish list. A very fine set of recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

*John Blow*

Awake my Lyre

Redbyrd and The Parley of Instruments


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Handel: Concerti Grossi Op.6 (7-12)
Bernhard Forck & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## sonance

Now it's Couperin time (François; Louis is not in my collection, but at the moment I don't feel the need to change that). Right now I'm in the mood for a shortcut and will listen only to some parts of the two following CDs:

François Couperin (1668 - 1733)
Leçons de Ténèbres pour le mercredy (1714)
- Première leçon
Alfred Deller, contre-ténor; Philip Todd, ténor; Raphaël Perulli, viole de gambe; Michel Chapuis, orgue (harmonia mundi)










Concerts royaux (1714)
- Quatrième Concert
Robert Claire, flûte traversière; Davitt Moroney, clavecin; Jaap ter Linden, basse de viole; Janet See, flûte traversière (harmonia mundi)










and finally to keyboard works, here played on piano instead harpsichord (but I love it ...)

tic, toc, choc
- Les Baricades Mistérieuses (ordre 6)
- Le Tic-Toc-Choc ou Les Maillotins (ordre 18)
- La Couperin (ordre 21)
- Les Calotines (ordre 19)
- Les Ombres Errantes (ordre 25)
- Les Tricoteuses (ordre 23)
- Le Carillon de Cithére (ordre 14)
- Muséte de Taverni (ordre 15)
- Les Rozeaux (ordre 13)
- L'Atalante (ordre 12)
- Passacaille (ordre 8)
- La Muse Plantine (ordre 19)
- Les Tours de passe-passe (ordre 22)
- Bruit de guerre (extrait de la Triomphante (ordre 10)
- Le Dodo ou L'Amour au berceau (ordre 15)
- La Visionnaire (ordre 25)
- La Logivière (ordre 5)
- Les Juméles (ordre 12)
- Les Chérubins ou l'aimable Lazure (ordre 20)
[Book 1: ordre 1-5, 1713; Book 2: ordre 6-12, 1717; Book 3: ordre 13-19, 1722; Book 4: ordre 20-27, 1730]
Alexandre Tharaud, piano (with Pablo Pico, tambour, in: Bruit de guerre) (harmonia mundi)


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (15) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Nielsen ‎- Klaverstykker (Piano Pieces)
Chaconne, Op. 32 (FS79)
Suite 'Den Luciferiske' Op. 45
Three Piano Pieces, Op.59
Five Piano Pieces, Op.3
Humoreske-bagateller Op. 11









Leif Ove Andsnes

Oh! This is very good!!! I am sensing another week Highlight!!!
Of course I know of Nielsen ... but had never heard his piano works.... very nice and charming music expertly played and also with good sound to boot...


----------



## Bourdon

sonance said:


> Now it's Couperin time (François; *Louis is not in my collection*, but at the moment I don't feel the need to change that). Right now I'm in the mood for a shortcut and will listen only to some parts of the two following CDs:
> 
> François Couperin (1668 - 1733)
> Leçons de Ténèbres pour le mercredy (1714)
> - Première leçon
> Alfred Deller, contre-ténor; Philip Todd, ténor; Raphaël Perulli, viole de gambe; Michel Chapuis, orgue (harmonia mundi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerts royaux (1714)
> - Quatrième Concert
> Robert Claire, flûte traversière; Davitt Moroney, clavecin; Jaap ter Linden, basse de viole; Janet See, flûte traversière (harmonia mundi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally to keyboard works, here played on piano instead harpsichord (but I love it ...)
> 
> tic, toc, choc
> - Les Baricades Mistérieuses (ordre 6)
> - Le Tic-Toc-Choc ou Les Maillotins (ordre 18)
> - La Couperin (ordre 21)
> - Les Calotines (ordre 19)
> - Les Ombres Errantes (ordre 25)
> - Les Tricoteuses (ordre 23)
> - Le Carillon de Cithére (ordre 14)
> - Muséte de Taverni (ordre 15)
> - Les Rozeaux (ordre 13)
> - L'Atalante (ordre 12)
> - Passacaille (ordre 8)
> - La Muse Plantine (ordre 19)
> - Les Tours de passe-passe (ordre 22)
> - Bruit de guerre (extrait de la Triomphante (ordre 10)
> - Le Dodo ou L'Amour au berceau (ordre 15)
> - La Visionnaire (ordre 25)
> - La Logivière (ordre 5)
> - Les Juméles (ordre 12)
> - Les Chérubins ou l'aimable Lazure (ordre 20)
> [Book 1: ordre 1-5, 1713; Book 2: ordre 6-12, 1717; Book 3: ordre 13-19, 1722; Book 4: ordre 20-27, 1730]
> Alexandre Tharaud, piano (with Pablo Pico, tambour, in: Bruit de guerre) (harmonia mundi)


That's really a pity 

Not to forget Leonhardt and van Asperen


----------



## Malx

The3Bs said:


> Week Exploration (15) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling
> 
> Nielsen ‎- Klaverstykker (Piano Pieces)
> Chaconne, Op. 32 (FS79)
> Suite 'Den Luciferiske' Op. 45
> Three Piano Pieces, Op.59
> Five Piano Pieces, Op.3
> Humoreske-bagateller Op. 11
> 
> View attachment 136721
> 
> 
> Leif Ove Andsnes
> 
> Oh! This is very good!!! I am sensing another week Highlight!!!
> Of course I know of Nielsen ... but had never heard his piano works.... very nice and charming music expertly played and also with good sound to boot...


Another very fine Nielsen disc - which I have pulled off the shelves for a spin later.


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> Another very fine Nielsen disc - which I have pulled off the shelves for a spin later.


Oh Yes! 
I liked it so much on first spin (Spotify used for the exploration work) that I am just going for seconds...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas in better voice than I'd remembered and a much more interesting Turandot than we often get. The whole performance is actually really good, the main problem being that it isn't in spectacular stereo sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Fröst Plays Weber- Clarinet Concertos

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Malx

More concertos from the Scandinavian peninsula:

Geirr Tveitt, Piano Concerto No 4 - Hakon Austbo, Stavanger SO, Ole Kristian Ruud.

Peteris Vasks, Violin Concerto 'Distant Light' - Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Katarina Andreasson (violin & direction).


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> More concertos from the Scandinavian peninsula:
> 
> Geirr Tveitt, Piano Concerto No 4 - Hakon Austbo, Stavanger SO, Ole Kristian Ruud.
> 
> Peteris Vasks, Violin Concerto 'Distant Light' - Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Katarina Andreasson (violin & direction).
> 
> View attachment 136722
> 
> 
> View attachment 136723


I believe Vasks is actually a Baltic rather than a Scandinavian.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ein Feste Burg Ist Unser Gott*

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

> and finally to keyboard works, here played on piano instead harpsichord (but I love it ...)
> 
> tic, toc, choc
> - Les Baricades Mistérieuses (ordre 6)
> - Le Tic-Toc-Choc ou Les Maillotins (ordre 18)
> - La Couperin (ordre 21)
> - Les Calotines (ordre 19)
> - Les Ombres Errantes (ordre 25)
> - Les Tricoteuses (ordre 23)
> - Le Carillon de Cithére (ordre 14)
> - Muséte de Taverni (ordre 15)
> - Les Rozeaux (ordre 13)
> - L'Atalante (ordre 12)
> - Passacaille (ordre 8)
> - La Muse Plantine (ordre 19)
> - Les Tours de passe-passe (ordre 22)
> - Bruit de guerre (extrait de la Triomphante (ordre 10)
> - Le Dodo ou L'Amour au berceau (ordre 15)
> - La Visionnaire (ordre 25)
> - La Logivière (ordre 5)
> - Les Juméles (ordre 12)
> - Les Chérubins ou l'aimable Lazure (ordre 20)
> [Book 1: ordre 1-5, 1713; Book 2: ordre 6-12, 1717; Book 3: ordre 13-19, 1722; Book 4: ordre 20-27, 1730]
> Alexandre Tharaud, piano (with Pablo Pico, tambour, in: Bruit de guerre) (harmonia mundi)


Fantastic disc, dig it out like now. 
Thanks again.


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (16) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Smetana - Orchestral Works Volume 1
Wallenstein's Camp 
Richard III
Hakon Jarl
The Fisherman
Venkovanka, The Peasant Woman - polka
The Prague Carnival - Introduction & Polonaise
Fanfares for Richard III
Grand Overture in D. Major
Solemn March for Shakespeare Celebrations









Gianandrea Noseda
BBC Philharmonic

Also enjoying this so far.....


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Really enjoying Dvořák. Piano Trios, Tone Poems, Piano Quartets, Symphony #9.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 9 in B major, D575/ Weber: Piano Sonata No. 2 in A flat major, Op. 39

Paul Lewis (piano)

Lewis's performance of the [Weber] sonata is warm and affectionate, without, perhaps, always achieving the intensity that Brendel brings to the music…Schubert's early sonata in the unusual key... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2019, (Performance) / (Recording) More…


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 136710
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Sonata No.1 for Solo Violin in G minor, BWV 1001. Arthur Grumiaux
> 
> This was a Christmas gift from my girlfriend that I'm just now getting around to hearing for the first time. (Better late than never. ...) So far so good. I'm not terribly familiar with this music & this is my only complete set of the S&Ps, but it sounds good to my ears, though it is clearly quite Romanticized and un-HIP with plenty of vibrato & a passionate kind of attack, really digging into the strings. That's not a disqualifier for me though and I am enjoying it much. I still think it's amazing that Bach was able to make successful fugues for solo violin...


But it is an absolute classic! You can always get a HIP one - Faust? Ibragamova? - later.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross (Orchestral version, 1786)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 9 in B major, D575/ Weber: Piano Sonata No. 2 in A flat major, Op. 39
> 
> Paul Lewis (piano)
> 
> Lewis's performance of the [Weber] sonata is warm and affectionate, without, perhaps, always achieving the intensity that Brendel brings to the music…Schubert's early sonata in the unusual key... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2019, (Performance) / (Recording) More…


I hear his Schubert late sonatas were very well received... but I have not yet the chance to dip into them...
Do you have any experience with those?


----------



## Rogerx

> The3Bs
> I hear his Schubert late sonatas were very well received... but I have not yet the chance to dip into them...
> Do you have any experience with those?


 It's a wonderful played disc, again from the day it arrived it's been on en off on my playlist. With all the competition he hlds up very well. Beautiful recorded so give it try...


----------



## Vasks

*Greene - Overture #6 from "Six Overtures in Seven Parts" (Clarke/Cedille)
Handel - Organ Concerto, Op. 4, No. 1 (Nicholson/Hyperion)
Buxtehude - Cantata: Jubilate Domino (Coin/Astree Naive)
J. S. Bach - Cantata: Gott, man lobet dich in der Stille (Herreweghe/Harmonia Mundi)*


----------



## sonance

Bourdon said:


> That's really a pity
> 
> Not to forget Leonhardt and van Asperen


Bourdon - Yeah, it may be a pity that I don't have any Louis Couperin in my collection and there is probably no satisfying explanation.

Some ten, maybe twenty years ago I concentrated on music from the baroque era, but then my interest shifted to other eras. Sometimes I come back to this and enjoy listening. But nowadays - when it comes to baroque music - it is rather seldom that I get the feeling to need more than what I have already. If I do wish to get more, as it happened this morning with Corrette, there is no logical way to explain it. It just happens. - Concerning Louis Couperin: Before answering your post I listened to some YouTube clips with performances by Gustav Leonhardt, Bob van Asperen, Skip Sempé and Christophe Rousset. I'm sorry to say that Leonhardt didn't do much for me, but the others I did enjoy. So, not all hope is lost ...

By the way: This afternoon I had the opportunity to listen to Charpentier with Les Arts Florissants (your post from May 24th) and it gave me great pleasure. Thank you. - With Charpentier I sometimes get the feeling that of all French baroque composers he is the one to continue with the tradition of imitating all kinds of sounds , bird calls and human speech, quarrels etc. like Clément Janequin, a renaissance composer. I'm not really knowledgeable about the intricate differences of Italian and French style, yet it seems to me that Charpentier preserves French renaissance tradition more than other French baroque composers, of course melding it with the new baroque elements. (But I might be mistaken. Just an amateur's point of view ...)

No more listening today. Other tasks are waiting ...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Martinů: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6
BBC Symphonie Orchestra & Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (17) - quick discovery

Bedřich Smetana ‎- Strong Quartets: 
String Quartet No. 1 In E Minor "From My Life"
Comedians' Dance from The Bartered Bride (Arranged By - Carlo Martelli)
Polka From The Bartered Bride (Arranged By - Carlo Martelli)
String Quartet No. 2 In D Minor









Quartetto Energie Nove

First ever listen.. but first impression is good...



> This performance is beautifully paced and imbued with the spirit of the dance. It gives the impression of an interpretation long marinated. What can be said of the quartet's sound edgy, steely, but warm can also be said of the recording. This ensemble is well named. --The Strad, October'18


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Falstaff, Orchestral Songs; Grania and Diarmid

Roderick Williams (baritone)

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Andrew Davis

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2017
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
January 2018
Editor's Choice
Winner - Symphonique
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2018
Winner - Symphonique
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
April 2018
Nouveauté


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> It's a wonderful played disc, again from the day it arrived it's been on en off on my playlist. With all the competition he hlds up very well. Beautiful recorded so give it try...


Another one to go to the ever increasing list of music to listen to... and I have a few CD's arriving this week....


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136738


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Concertos Nos. 9, 15, 22, 25, 27

Alfred Brendel, piano
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor

1975-1982, compilation 1994


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> But it is an absolute classic! You can always get a HIP one - Faust? Ibragamova? - later.


You're right. For now I'm totally satisfied with Grumiaux. Very deeply felt playing.


----------



## Enthusiast

I was rereading Merl's reviews of Beethoven symphony sets. Peter Maag's "set" (actually, single CDs) is one of the A-rated ones so I listened to the 1st and 8th symphonies from it. It is really a long time since I listened to these. There is some special magic in places but also some rather sluggish and heavy speeds that don't seem to work very well in places. Still the special moments and the sparkle are not to be dismissed lightly.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'

Elisabeth Söderström (soprano), David Ward (bass), Jon Vickers (tenor), Regina Resnik (mezzo-soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra, London Bach Choir
Pierre Monteux
Recorded: 1962-06-18
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (18) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Philip Glass - Musical Offering









Feico Detekom

It has been a excellent day of exploration of the early pages so far. This is also very nice (I admit to like Glass)...this will go to teh queue of future acquisitions...


----------



## annaw

What a crazy symphony, but oh how wonderful!


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> I believe Vasks is actually a Baltic rather than a Scandinavian.


Well spotted - I stand corrected :tiphat:


----------



## pianozach

This morning I'm listening to the best *Haydn* symphony, the *Symphony No. 49 in F minor*.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


>


Is that boxed set as good as I think it is?


----------



## Malx

Weber, Clarinet Concertos 1 & 2 + Clarinet Concertino - Orchestra of the age of Enlightenment, Antony Pay (clarinet & direction).

Disc one from:


----------



## jim prideaux

Had not listened to Barenboim and the CSO (Erato) performing Brahms for a while...

3rd Symphony and the Haydn Variations...….

not great ,not bad......


----------



## Joe B

Mark Sinngleton leading VOCE in choral music by Paul Mealor:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Carl Reinecke Harp Concerto / Symphony No.3

Elsie Bedleem, Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Heribert Beissel


----------



## Enthusiast

Another of Merl's A-grade Beethoven symphony sets, this one quite recent. Wonderful performances of symphonies 4, 5 and 6 and a very interesting and stimulating 4th piano concerto. I love these performances greatly and can't get enough of them. At last I have found a HIP Beethoven set that totally convinces and inspires me.


----------



## Malx

Having ordered the Holliger Schumann Symphony set for a decent price direct from Audite as part of the offer they sent a random disc for free - this is the disc I received:

















A very nice selection of french works played on Cello and Piano, the duo were very young when this, their debut disc, was recorded. Bryan the cellist was 25 and Silvie the pianist was 18. As can be imagined their interpretations maybe lack a little in depth but technically they sound spot on to my ears - in fact their performance of Faure's Elegie worked extremely well for me.
A nice little freebie 

Edit: I should mention excellent sound (24bit/96khz).


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Violin Concerto, Romance, Mazurek, etc.
Jan Mráček, Czech National Symphony Orchestra & James Judd


----------



## Joe B




----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Beethoven: String Quartets 14 7 8 9. Quatour Ebene. Highly recommended.










Mahler: Symphony No. 5 Shipway, Royal Philharmonic. This kept being mentioned in the Mahler thread so I put it on. It really is exceptional. My only critique would be the adagietto which I felt needed more support, but otherwise Shipway's conducting was just about perfect in my opinion. And the RPO sounded fantastic. Recommended.










Handel: Concerti Grossi. 7-12. Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin & Bernhard Forck. Intimately performed and recommended.










Beethoven: Symphonies 1-3. Jochum, Berlin. Remains a favourite set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 4 and 8*

Listening on Spotify. Very well done.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Mother Goose*

One of the few positive things about the lockdown is, I finally have time to listen to CDs, and I'm not so overwhelmed with work, so my head is clear.

I say that because when I first heard this set, I didn't like it, so it went to the bottom of my CD stack. Now that I'm listening again, I don't know what I was thinking. It sounds great.


----------



## Knorf

Tom Johnson: _An Hour for Piano_
R. Andrew Lee

A great classic of America minimalism in a superb performance and audiophile recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Wonderful, and the sound is crystal clear.


----------



## Itullian

Awesome set


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Mother Goose*
> 
> One of the few positive things about the lockdown is, I finally have time to listen to CDs, and I'm not so overwhelmed with work, so my head is clear.
> 
> I say that because when I first heard this set, I didn't like it, so it went to the bottom of my CD stack. Now that I'm listening again, I don't know what I was thinking. It sounds great.
> 
> View attachment 136751


Funny how that happens sometimes.


----------



## Itullian

Classic


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> This morning I'm listening to the best *Haydn* symphony, the *Symphony No. 49 in F minor*.


*Adrian Shepherd* version.

Nice and generic.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Knorf

Selections by Giovanni Gabrieli
The Choir of King's College, Cambridge
His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts
Stephen Cleobury, conductor

Wonderful recording!


----------



## PWoolfson

A bit of Tuesday evening drama


----------



## senza sordino

Mostly Bartok this morning and yesterday morning.

Bartok Sonata for Solo Violin, Violin Sonatas 1 & 2, Rhapsodies for Violin and Piano 1 & 2, Romanian Folk Dances









Bartok String Quartets 1 through 6









Bartok Violin Concerto #2, Eotvos Seven, Ligeti Violin Concerto. A fantastic disk









Bartok String Quartet #4, Ligeti String Quartet #1, Kurtag 12 Microludes for String Quartet









Bartok Concerto for Orchestra, Dance Suite, Music for Strings Percussion and Celeste


----------



## Joachim Raff

Raff: La fée d'amour in A Minor, Op. 67 "Morceau caractéristique de concert"

Tobias Ringborg
Symphony Orchestra of Norrlands Opera
Andrea Quinn


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'
> 
> Elisabeth Söderström (soprano), David Ward (bass), Jon Vickers (tenor), Regina Resnik (mezzo-soprano)
> London Symphony Orchestra, London Bach Choir
> Pierre Monteux
> Recorded: 1962-06-18
> Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


This must be a very good box...
Thanks for teasing us ....


----------



## DavidA

Ravel Left Hand Concerto

Samson Francois.

Most amazing playing ever!


----------



## Helgi

Had a busy day, but managed to listen to some Bach: first Víkingur Ólafsson's album, then Ivo Pogorelich and Sviatoslav Richter playing the English Suites.


----------



## Joe B

Robert Shaw leading the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus in Antonin Dvorak's "Te Deum":


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

DaddyGeorge said:


> Dvořák: Violin Concerto, Romance, Mazurek, etc.
> Jan Mráček, Czech National Symphony Orchestra & James Judd
> 
> View attachment 136749


How do you like it? I've been getting into Dvořák lately...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I saw this on Trout's top 10 for the Dvořák Cello Concerto but couldn't stream the CC without buying it. The Dumky Trio with Isabelle Faust sounded good so I took a chance. So far I'm glad I did.


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## Joachim Raff

Svendsen: Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 4

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
Recorded: 20-22 August 2012
Recording Venue: Grieghallen, Bergen, Norway


----------



## Knorf

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat Major, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Decided to check out ircam.fr and the myriads of links. That led me to Edith Canat de Chizy and "Trance" for harpsichord, cimbalom and percussion from 2009 caught my ear. Nice and interesting with coconut sounds! I will hear it all, but I was hoping for some hardcore electronic music, so I have to surf some more. Ah! She wrote Visio for six voices, ensemble (flute, clarinet, bass clarinet, trumpet, trombone, percussion, violin, cello) & electronics


----------



## Helgi

First spin of this new-to-me masterpiece of late '80s graphic design:










*Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4*
Murray Perahia
Haitink/RCO


----------



## Merl

Not played this in a while
That's sorted now.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with five from the NAXOS/American Classics collection:

1. *Paul Creston*: _Symphonies #1, #2 & #3 "Three Mysteries" _(Theodore Kuchar/National Symphony Orchestra of the Ukraine)
2. *Walter Piston*: _Violin Concerto #1_, _Fantasia for Violin and Orchestra_, _Violin Concerto #2_ (James Boswell, violin/Theodore Kuchar/National Symphony Orchestra of the Ukraine)
3. *William Schuman*: _Violin Concerto_, _New England Triptych_; *Charles Ives*: _Variations on "America" _(orchestrated by *William Schuman*) (Jose Serebrier/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Philip Quint, violin, on the Violin Concerto)
4. *Ned Rorem*: _Symphonies #1, #2 & #3 _(Jose Serebrier/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra)
5. *Alan Hovhaness*: _Khrimian Hairig_, _Guitar Concerto_, _Symphony #60 "To the Appalachian Mountains"_ (Gerard Schwartz/Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra/Lars Ranch, trumpet, on _Khrimian Hairig_, and David Leisner, guitar, on the _Guitar Concerto_)

Five American composers with music played by European orchestras...their works span from the 1939 when Piston composed his first _Violin Concerto_ and 1985 when Hovhaness composed _Symphony #60 "To the Appalachian Mountains"_. All the music is tonal, and very listenable, although William Schuman's _Violin Concerto_ becomes somewhat abstract. Internet research reveals that Ned Rorem is still with us at the age of 96, one of the last human links to a robust and prolific generation of Americans composers, that included the likes of Aaron Copland, Virgil Thomson, Randall Thompson, Samuel Barber, Leonard Bernstein, Roy Harris, Howard Hanson, Roger Sessions, John Cage, as well as, many others, and the luminaries listed above.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Wilms: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7
Concerto Köln & Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> Handel: Concerti Grossi Op.6 (7-12)
> Bernhard Forck & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
> 
> View attachment 136720


Had a go at this a few hours ago.

Wonderful! I really like the way AKAMUS (Akedemie für alte Musik) approaches their projects.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

BlackAdderLXX said:


> How do you like it? I've been getting into Dvořák lately...


Dvořák's Concerto is absolutely marvelous and I love it. I've got many recordings of this work and I think you will find better CDs than Mráček. He is a young Czech Violinist, third concert master of the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and I've heard him live a few times and he has my sympathies (that's why I bought the CD). He's definitely very talented, but so far he probably won't stand up to the best violinists...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Helgi said:


> First spin of this new-to-me masterpiece of late '80s graphic design:


And one of the few pictures of young Murray with a decent haircut.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in works by Sir James MacMillan:









edit: soloist Mary Bevan (soprano) on "The Sun Danced"....great voice.


----------



## annaw




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Some gorgeous music of Henri Dutilleux this afternoon: *Symphony No. 2 "Le Double"* and *Violin concerto "L'arbre des songes"*, both performed by Yan Pascal Tortelier and the BBC Philharmonic with Olivier Charlier on violin for the latter. Haunting, sensuous, voluptuous.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

DaddyGeorge said:


> Dvořák's Concerto is absolutely marvelous and I love it. I've got many recordings of this work and I think you will find better CDs than Mráček. He is a young Czech Violinist, third concert master of the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and I've heard him live a few times and he has my sympathies (that's why I bought the CD). He's definitely very talented, but so far he probably won't stand up to the best violinists...


Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## Helgi

More Bach on the piano, this time Martha Argerich. I'm trying to come up with words to describe how she plays this music and can only come up with cliches like _assured_, _decisive_, _direct_, etc. She plays it like she knows exactly where she's going.










I'm on a big piano kick right now, probably because I'm so busy with work. Seems to go well together. And if I'm really on a tight deadline there's always Bach on the harpsichord.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136763


*Gioachino Rossini*

Guillaume Tell

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Lamberto Gardelli, conductor

1973, remastered 1988, reissued 2010


----------



## flamencosketches

*Edward Elgar*: Cockaigne Overture (In London Town); Sospiri; Elegy. Daniel Barenboim, London Philharmonic Orchestra (for Cockaigne); Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields (the other two)


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Graham Ross leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge and The Dmitri Ensemble* in choral works of Arvo Part, Peteris Vasks, and Sir James MacMillan:









*Part: Da Pacem Domine
Part: The Woman with the Alabaster Box
Vasks: Plainscapes*
Part: Magnificat
Part: Nunc Dimittis
MacMillan: Miserere
Part: Stabat Mater**


----------



## Knorf

More Beethoven! Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92. 
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Someone a day or two ago suggested this was a boring recording. I'm giving it another listen to see whether I agree.

Spoiler alert: I do not. It's a great performance. It holds my interest effortlessly.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Another unsung Norwegian but worth getting to know


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in music by Francoise Couperin and Carlo Gesualdo:


----------



## SanAntone

The Prokofiev


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano concertos 11-12-13
E.C.O
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

> Manxfeeder Is that boxed set as good as I think it is?


Even better..... don't wait too long, they running out of stock.


----------



## Rogerx

Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr: Octet & Nonet

The Gaudier Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Couperin - Tic Toc Choc & other pieces

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), with Pablo Pico (tambour)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Electronic music by Éliane Radigue. She seems to be a grand old lady and pioneer in the field. "Kyema" from Trilogie De La Mort is the piece, written in 1988. Very slowly evolving mass of sound and a pleasant listen


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos and suite no 2

Zefiro, Alfredo Bernardini


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erik Satie - various orchestral and vocal works for this morning and early afternoon.

As both are relative rarities it's handy having the _Messe des pauvres_ and _Socrate_ on the same disc but my enjoyment is somewhat hampered by the woolly early 1950s sound. Pity. No texts/translations supplied for any of the vocal works here, but at least some are available online.

_Messe des pauvres_ [_Mass for the Poor_] for mixed choir and organ (1893-95 poss. inc.): ***
_Socrate_ - 'drame symphonique' in three parts for female voice(s) and chamber orchestra [Texts: Victor Cousin, after Plato] (1917-18): ***

*** Uncredited choir directed by David Randolph, with organist Marilyn Mason.

*** Violette Journeaux/Janine Lindenfelder/Simone Pebordes/Anne-Marie Carpenter (sops.), Paris Philharmonic Orchestra/René Leibowitz.










_Trois Melodies_ for voice and piano [Texts: José-Maria Patricio Contamine de Latour] (1886):
_Salut drapeau!_ [_Greetings, Flag!_] - hymn for the 'drame romanesque' _Le Prince du Byzance_ by Joséphin Péladan for voice and piano (1891):
_Trois Melodies Sans Paroles_ for voice and piano (1905):
_Trois Autres Melodies_ for voice and piano [Texts: José-Maria Patricio Contamine de Latour/Catulle Mendès] (c. 1887-1906):
Seven _'Chansons de Caf' Conc'_ for voice and piano [Texts: Henry Pacory/Vincent Hyspa/D. Durante] (c. 1897-1906):
_Trois Poems D'amour_ for voice and piano [Texts: Erik Satie] (1914):
_Trois Melodies_ for voice and piano [Texts: Léon-Paul Fargue/Anne Godebska/René Chalupt] (1916): 
_Quatre Petites Melodies_ for voice and piano [Texts: Alphonse de Lamartine/Jean Cocteau/anon. 18th c./Raymond Radiguet] (1920):
_Ludions_ [_Water Toys_] - cycle of five songs for voice and piano[Texts: Léon-Paul Fargue] (1923):



_Gymnopédies_ - three pieces for piano: nos. 1 and 3 arr. for orchestra by Claude Debussy and no.2 by Alexis Roland-Manuel (orig. 1888 - arr. 1897/????):
_Parade_ - 'ballet réaliste' in one scene (1916-17):
_Mercure_ - 'plastic poses in three tableaux' (1924):
_Relâche_ [_Closure_] - 'ballet instantanéiste' in two acts (1924):


----------



## annaw

Now I can understand all the praise about Berlioz's orchestration! This very "raw" use of different instruments certainly needs a lot of talent.


----------



## The3Bs

Knorf said:


> Tom Johnson: _An Hour for Piano_
> R. Andrew Lee
> 
> A great classic of America minimalism in a superb performance and audiophile recording.


As I could not find the above... had to rely on Spotify to test this with:

Johnson: An Hour for Piano









Kai Schumacher

Don't know how it compares, interpretation wise, but I kinda like this....


----------



## The3Bs

Itullian said:


> Classic


I have her Mozart Piano sonata cycle ....and it is also a classic...recommended.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Dvořák - Violin Concerto and Legends.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Vasilyevich Rachmaninov*: The Bells, op.35. Kirill Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Russian Republican Capelle

This is a smoking performance of a colorful work. Exactly what I wanted to hear this morning.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony KV 200-207a-213a


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (20) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Martinů - The Epic of Gilgamesh









Marcela Machotková - Soprano
Jiří Zahradníček - Tenor
Václav Zítek - Baritone
Karel Průša - Bass
Otakar Brousek - Narrator
Josef Veselka / Prague Philharmonic Choir
Jiří Bělohlávek / Prague Symphony Orchestra

Went in not expecting much... but is is quite interesting musically.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A triumvirate of vocal recitals, Mozart from Lucia Popp, Handel from Joyce DiDonato and a selection of Ponselle's recordings from Nimbs's Prima Voce series.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Presto Classical 20th March 2020

Goerne's now audibly careworn voice is well suited to this bleak, brooding programme of songs about isolation and resignation...One of the disc's great virtues is the deft, imaginative pianism of Lisiecki, who astonishes at every turn...Some of the most moving moments are those where his animation seems to rub off on Goerne almost against his own better judgement: when the baritone sings 'You give me youth and joy and courage' in the vernal Maigesang, his words could easily be an address to his sprightly recital-partner.

Katherine Cooper


----------



## Guest002

Einar Englund's Symphony No. 2, "The Blackbird", Jorma Panula with the Turku Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

annaw said:


>


I've never taken to Karajan in Berlioz. It's as if he tries to iron out all the weirdness and originality and bring the music more in line with early nineteenth century tradition.

On modern instruments I'd go for Munch, Davis or Chung or, on original instruments, the latest version from Les Siècles.


----------



## Dimace

Josef is very good director. No doubt about this. His Beethoven approach is also interesting (it looks like Scherchens, but, of course, without the originality and the music score analysis of him) and somehow fresh and vivid. He is in a bus running to the destination,(well done Josef) the moment the other one with Herman is already there. A very good LSO performance, also historical, made us understand the influence of Scherchen to what we call Beethoven's symphony. This means, that what today we believe it good with the Greatest, is Herman's work and I'm sure in the years they come it will be globally admitted that Scherchen changed for ever Beethoven's symphonies and the good ones, like this performances, are these who (intentionally or unintentionally) have elements of his performances and the details he found in the music of Beethoven. (here we have a good tempo, for example) A nice to have LP to complete your collection of Beethoven's Symphonies. (Eterna, DDR, 1xLP, bargain)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Horn Concerto No.1 in E-flat major, op.11. Dennis Brain, Wolfgang Sawallisch, Philharmonia Orchestra

First listen to a new acquisition. So far so good. I think Strauss's admiration for Mozart & Beethoven is quite evident here. Everything is very well-proportioned. Brain plays magnificently.


----------



## sonance

After so many compositions of the baroque era I'm hungry for other music. So I'll skip the cantata "Ariane" by Philippe Courbois (1705 - 1730), my only work by this composer anyway.









Now:
Jean Cras (1879 - 1932)
- Sonata for cello and piano (1901)
- Trio for violin, cello and piano (1907)
- Largo, for cello and piano (1903
Philippe Koch, violin; Aleksandr Khramouchin, cello; Alain Jacquon, piano (timpani)


----------



## Malx

Disc one from the box set below which arrived chez Malx yesterday.
Nothing radical about the performances but for this listener a combination of good sound and fine performances works very well.


----------



## Guest002

I'm having a symphonic morning. This time, Joesf Suk's _Asrael Symphony_, Jiří Bělohlávek conducting the Czech Philharmonic.
Asrael is the Old Testament's 'Angel of Death', and the symphony was written in around 1905 to commemorate Dvořák's death -and also that of Dvořák's daughter, Otilie, who was Suk's wife.

Death and a rich symphony sound all round then. 

Glad I wasn't looking for jollity today!


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Simon Phipps leading The Swedish Chamber Choir:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5 and variations

Pieter Wispelwey (cello) & Dejan Lazic (piano)


----------



## Helgi

Malx said:


> Disc one from the box set below which arrived chez Malx yesterday.
> Nothing radical about the performances but for this listener a combination of good sound and fine performances works very well.


I have the sense that there are hidden depths to this set, looking forward to spending more time with it.


----------



## sonance

(Note to myself: Get more Cras.)

Marc-André Dalbavie (*1961)
Piano Concerto (2005)
Leif Ove Andsnes, piano; Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks/Franz Welser-Möst (emi)










and a first listen to a recent acquisition:

Jean-Michel Damase (1928 - 2013)
- Piano Concerto no. 2 (1962)
- Flute Concerto (1992)
- Concertino for piano and string orchestra (1991)
- Symphonie (1952)
Ashley Wass, piano; Anna Noakes, flute; BBC Concert Orchestra/Martin Yates (dutton epoch)


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

First book of songs


----------



## Rogerx

Clarinet Concertos dedicated to Benny Goodman

Arnold, Malcolm Henry (1921-2006)
Copland, Aaron (1900-90)
Hindemith, Paul (1895-1963)

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Andante Largo

Julius Röntgen - Symphony No. 3; Suite 'Aus Jotunheim'


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> (I admit to like Glass).


I don't know as saying this is allowed here. 

:lol:


----------



## eljr

The3Bs said:


> Nice way to "sell" or introduce the composer... you got me curious about this...


Trust me, you need it. :tiphat:

It's available on Blu-Ray audio.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> More Beethoven! Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92.
> Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski
> 
> Someone a day or two ago suggested this was a boring recording. I'm giving it another listen to see whether I agree.
> 
> Spoiler alert: I do not. It's a great performance. It holds my interest effortlessly.


Did I use the term boring? I meant to say it just didn't keep me sufficiently engaged to keep me from yawning, as opposed to Furtwangler's recording, which cut through the fog in my head. But I was really tired at the time. I need to listen again when I catch up on sleep. :tiphat: Which unfortunately won't be today.


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> I don't know as saying this is allowed here.
> 
> :lol:


Even worse,.....I like double glass


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 in G Major

Julia Kleiter (soprano)

Daniele Gatti


----------



## pmsummer

THE FOUR SEASONS
*Christopher Simpson*
Sirius Viols
Hille Perle - treble viol, bass viol
Marthe Perle - treble viol, bass viol
Frauke Hess - treble viol, bass viol
_with_
Lee Santana - cittern, English theorboe
Johannes Gontarski - bandora, guitar, archlute, cittern
Andreas Kuppers - positive organ
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> Even worse,.....I like double glass


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony in C.K 208 KV 208

"Haffner" Serenade No.7 KV 250

Symphony No 32 in G KV 318


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## Vasks

_Long playing records_

*Donizetti - Overture to "The Daughter of the Regiment" (Mackerras/Vanguard Everyman)
Schubert - String Quintet (Budapest Qrt +/Columbia)
Saint-Saens - French Marche Militaire from "Algerian Suite" (Fiedler/RCA)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Serenata "Notturna" in D KV 239

Divertimento in D KV 334

Serenade 13 in G KV 525


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruckner-8th Symphony.

Gunter Wand and the Kolner RSO.

I was first introduced to this work with the Bohm/VPO vinyl box where it was paired with the 7th. That will always remain special to me and I imagine that one day I will return to that recording.


----------



## Malx

A recent recording that I am enjoying greatly at present - it currently seems destined to stay near the top of the pile of my Elgar Symphony recordings.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136794


*Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky*

Serenade for Strings in C major, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence in D minor, op. 70

Vienna Chamber Orchestra
Philippe Entremont, conductor

1991


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> I don't know as saying this is allowed here.
> 
> :lol:


Oh! I never knew I could become that polarizing.... :angel:/:devil:

Too late to back track!!!!


----------



## The3Bs

eljr said:


> Trust me, you need it. :tiphat:
> 
> It's available on Blu-Ray audio.


It is definitely on the list now....


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136795


*Nikolai Andreyevich Rimsky-Korsakov*

Overture and Suites from the Operas

Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, conductor

1984, remastered compilation 2006


----------



## S P Summers

It's been over a year since I listened to this definitive recording of Busoni's piano concerto, so I decided to throw it on today. Just finished the 1st movement. =D


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I've decided to spend the next couple days exploring the music of Stravinsky that I'm not familiar with. For some reason I've never really taken the plunge into the breadth of his ouevre. This morning:

*Symphonies of Wind Instruments*
Pierre Boulez/BPO

*Petrushka*
Claudio Abbado/LSO

Petrushka may be my favorite ballet ever after the _Rite_ and _Daphnis et Chloe_. What a brilliant orchestrator Igor was!


----------



## Knorf

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70
The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell

Legendary performance in superb SACD sound.


----------



## Itullian

This is supposed to be one of the best recordings of these works.
It certainly sounds like it.


----------



## Malx

Prompted by a post earlier this week:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erik Satie - various piano works part one of two tonight.

Apologies if the English used alongside the original French titles doesn't come over well at times - Satie liked to use surreal wordplay so in some cases their English equivalents might literally have got lost in translation (perhaps the French have similar difficulty with the likes of Edward Lear and Lewis Carroll).

There is duplication of a few pieces here so I have listed those only the once.

_Gymnopédies_ - three pieces (1888):
_Gnossiennes_ - three pieces (1890):
_Gnossiennes 4-6_ (1887, 1891 and 1897):










_Ogives_ - four pieces (1886):
_Sarabandes_ - three pieces (1887):
_Première pensée rose + croix_ [_First Reflection on the Rose and Cross_] (1891):
_Trois sonneries de la rose + croix_ [_Three Chimes of the Rose and Cross_] for trumpets and harps - version for piano (1892): 
_Prélude de la porte héroïque du ciel_ [_Prelude for The Heroic Gate of Heaven_] for the play by Jules Bois (1894):
_Rêverie du Pauvre_ [_Daydream of the Poor_] (1900):



Music for the pantomime-ballet _Jack-in-the-Box_ (1899): 
_Le poisson rêveur_ [_The Dreamy Fish_] (1901):
_Trois morceaux en forme de poire_ [_Three Pieces in the Shape of a Pear_] - seven pieces for piano duet (1903):
_Le Piccadilly_ - version for piano (1904):
_La Diva de l'Empire_ - version for piano (1904):










Three preludes for flutes and harps written for the play _ Le Fils des étoiles_ [_The Son of the Stars_] by Joséphin Péladan - arr. for piano (orig. 1891 - arr. by 1896):
_Vexations_ [_Humiliations_] (c. 1893): ***
_Pièces froides_ [_Cold Pieces_] set one - three pieces (1897):
_Poudre d'or_ [_Gold Dust_] - version for piano (1901-02):
_Je te veux_ [_I Want You_] - version for piano (orig. 1897 - arr. c. 1904):

(*** this version is a little over three minutes duration)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 96 through 98*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Albinoni: Sinfonie a Cinque
Ensemble 415 & Chiara Banchini


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - David Hill leading The Bach Choir and BBC Concert Orchestra in choral music of Herbert Howells:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Quartets in G minor and A minor*

The Beaux Arts Trio playing quartets? Someone is unclear on the concept of a trio.  Nevertheless, the playing of the BAT is always lovely, insightful, and well balanced. I think Menahem Pressler was God's gift to piano trios; he knows how to play in ensembles without making the piano intrusive.


----------



## Knorf

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major
Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti

The love/hate responses to Muti's Bruckner are puzzling to me. It's consistently excellent, like everything Muti does. Is it my favorite Bruckner? No. But I do enjoy listening to it from time to time, because it _is_ good, and there are things Muti gets out of this music no one else does. Among other things, the supple treatment of a continuous melodic line is remarkable, reminiscent of Schubert. I think most of the haters detest the idea of a Schubert-Bruckner link, and want all-Wagnerian drama. But both approaches are valid in my view.


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project- Amadeus Quartet CD 21*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in F major
after piano sonata
String Quintet in C major op.29









Amadeus Quartet 
Cecil Aronowitz (op.29)*


----------



## Itullian

Picked these up per recommendation of Brahmsianhorn.
We shall see.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*

This is wonderful. I can hear every detail. I need to listen to this with the score.


----------



## S P Summers

https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA67870

I finished Busoni's monumental piano concerto, I'm making my way through my favorites on this *Stravinsky* album now.

These are:

- *Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments*

- *Movements*

- *Concerto in D* (No piano in this piece, but it's a pleasure to listen to nonetheless)

*Steven Osborne* is such an underrated pianist! I never hear anyone talk about him, and he's recorded ~30 albums on the Hyperion label alone.

This isn't the most difficult piano music, but Osborne's recordings of Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, Mussorgsky, Ravel, Debussy and Messiaen are outstanding.

I *highly* recommend these albums:

- https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA68298

- https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA67896


----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Arensky
Piano Trio no.1 in D minor op.32

Antonio Vivaldi
Concerto for Violin and Cello in B flat major RV547

Bohuslav Martinü
Duo for Violin and Cello no.1









Jascha Heifetz 
Gregor Piatigorsky
Leonard Pennario*


----------



## The3Bs

Knorf said:


> Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70
> The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell
> 
> Legendary performance in superb SACD sound.


Szell's Dvořák has always had the right balance between control and drive with some risk taking ...


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> Prompted by a post earlier this week:
> 
> View attachment 136800


This is rapidly becoming my highlight of the Week's thread back pages exploration....


----------



## The3Bs

Knorf said:


> Tom Johnson: _An Hour for Piano_
> R. Andrew Lee
> 
> A great classic of America minimalism in a superb performance and audiophile recording.


After some help (thank you :tiphat: Knorf) I am now listening to the actual stream of the above CD

https://recordings.irritablehedgehog.com/track/an-hour-for-piano

Beautiful piano sound... and quite an hypnotic hour.....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 4*

Interesting conducting choices in this one.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Knorf said:


> Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70
> The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell
> 
> Legendary performance in superb SACD sound.


Do you happen to know when this was recorded?


----------



## Itullian

Man, Brahmsianhorn was sure right about this!
It's a fantastic set!!!!!!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

My Dvouring of everything Dvorak continues...


----------



## Merl

One of the finest Brahms 4ths ever recorded, for me 
(what dya reckon, Jim?).


----------



## Knorf

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Do you happen to know when this was recorded?


March, 1960; Severance Hall, Cleveland, OH.


----------



## The3Bs

Evening distraction..

Beethoven Violin Concerto, op. 61






Oleg Kagan
Arnold Kats
Moscow Radio SO

live in Moscow in 1978

Not perfect sound wise... but a very interesting concert ... superbly directed by Kats and played both by the orchestra and of course Kagan.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1, Beethoven, Fantasy for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Fantasy in C minor, K475; Minuet in D major, K355; Rondo in D major, K485. Jos Van Immerseel

OK, maybe fortepianos are growing on me... I'm even considering getting a complete set of the Mozart sonatas on a period instrument (Bart van Oort, on Brilliant)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Symphonic Dances, op.45. Kirill Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra

This is a seriously killer performance. I can't believe how good Kondrashin & the MPO sound. Listening to this is making me deeply regret having missed out on the Kondrashin Shostakovich cycle while it was on Qobuz for dirt cheap...   Don't procrastinate, kids.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> OK, maybe fortepianos are growing on me... I'm even considering getting a complete set of the Mozart sonatas on a period instrument (Bart van Oort, on Brilliant)


There's hope for me, then!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Stravinsky Day, Part Deux this afternoon: Sacred Works

*Requiem Canticles*
Robert Craft/Simon Joly Chorale

*Threni*
Igor Stravinsky/Columbia Symphony Orchestra/Hugh Ross/Schola Cantorum

*Canticum Sacrum*
Igor Stravinsky/Los Angeles Festival Orchestra and Chorus

It's cliche to describe these works as "austere," but I also find a deep and haunting beauty beneath the surface of this seemingly edgy music. Despite the intellectual rigor of the compositions, one can tell Stravinsky's writing is totally authentic and honest, reflecting his faith, with lots of medieval influences. _Threni_ made a special impact on me - truly it must be counted among the finest choral works of the century. It's almost impossible for me to believe this is the same composer of _Firebird_ and _Petrushka_.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Janáček: String Quartets
Medici String Quartet


----------



## flamencosketches

*Paul Hindemith*: Horn Concerto; Konzertmusik, op.50. Dennis Brain, Paul Hindemith, Philharmonia Orchestra

I listened to the two Strauss concertos earlier today, now moving onto the Hindemith to finish the disc. This is my first disc of the legendary Dennis Brain as soloist (& maybe my first disc of horn concertos at all) and so far I am very impressed. His tone is crystal clear and very warm. My appreciation for the horn, generally speaking, as an instrument, grows & grows; it has a very unique and beautiful sound. As for the music, by Hindemith, I am very impressed. It's in his distinctive harmonic language, which is not quite tonal in a common practice way, but yet hardly sounds dissonant. It's quite accessible music; I think any lover of German Romantic music can come to terms with it quite easily. Very good stuff!


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with 5 by the incredible Jordi Savall and his Le Concert des Nations and friends:

1. *Andre Danican Philidor*: _Music for Louis XIII_
2. *Luigi Boccherini*: _Fandango, Sinfonie & La Musica Notturna di Madrid_ 
3. *Claudio Monteverdi*: _L'Orfeo _(with soloists)
4. *Claudio Monteverdi*: _L'Orfeo_ (continued)
5. *Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Symphony #3 "Eroica", Coriolon Overture_


----------



## AeolianStrains

Brahms, Piano Quartets (Opp. 60, 25, 26) (Primrose Piano Quartet, 2019)

What are people's thoughts about the best recordings for these pieces?


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> In yesterday's mail - David Hill leading The Bach Choir and BBC Concert Orchestra in choral music of Herbert Howells:


After I stated this disc this afternoon, I got a phone call that altered the rest of my day. Time to try this again.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 45, 47 & 48

Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Doráti


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> One of the finest Brahms 4ths ever recorded, for me
> (what dya reckon, Jim?).
> 
> View attachment 136816


Have not got this one yet Merl (he typed with a degree of envy!) and awaiting the 2nd and 3rd from this cycle.....

However this morning begins with Sanderling and the Berlin S.O. performing the 4th!


----------



## Rogerx

Heimat- Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)

Bishop, H R: Home, Sweet Home
Brahms: Mein Mädel hat einen Rosenmund (No. 25 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO 33)
Brahms: Mondnacht, WoO 21
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Britten: Greensleeves
Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48 No. 6 'Ein Traum'
Grieg: Til Norge (To Norway), Op. 58 No. 2
Ireland: If there were Dreams to Sell
Poulenc: Hyde Park
Reger: Des Kindes Gebet, Op. 76 No. 22
Schubert: Das Heimweh, D456 (Winkler)
Schubert: Der Einsame, D800
Schubert: Der Wanderer an den Mond D870 (Seidl)
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D489
Schubert: Drang in die Ferne, D770
Schubert: Nachtstück, D672 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Seligkeit D433 (Holty)
Strauss, A: Ich weiß bestimmt, ich werd Dich wiedersehn
Strauss, R: Allerseelen, Op. 10 No. 8
Vaughan Williams: Silent Noon
Warlock: My Own Country
Warlock: The Bachelor
Wolf, H: Er ist's (No. 6 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Verschwiegene Liebe (No. 3 from Eichendorff-Lieder)

Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
June 2017
Choral & Song Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2017
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Solo Vocal
Gramophone Awards
2017
Finalist - Solo Vocal


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner-Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner

Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Dance of the Apprentices
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Entry of the Masters
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Prelude to Act 3
Wagner: Götterdämmerung
Wagner: Götterdämmerung: Siegfried's Rhine Journey and Funeral March
Wagner: Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 3
Wagner: Tannhauser: Festmarsch


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1964-12-30
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## sonance

Félicien David (1810 - 1876)
- String Quartet no. 1 (1868)
- String Quartet no. 2 (c. 1869)
- String Quartet no. 4 (unfinished; 1876)
Quatuor Cambini Paris (ambroisie)


----------



## Rogerx

Spontini: La Vestale ( Sung in In French)

Rosalind Plowright (Julia), Francisco Araiza (Licinius), Pierre Lefebre (Cinna), Gisella Pasino (La Grande Vestale), Arturo Cauli (Le Souveraine Pontife), Franco de Grandis (Le Chef des Auspices)

Bavarian Radio Chorus & Munich Radio Symphony Orchestra, Gustav Kuhn


----------



## Merl

What a thoroughly lovely set of recordings! Everything on here is high quality and a very nice, fluid performance of the SQ. Available on most streaming sites. Recommended.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erik Satie - various piano works part two of two for this morning.

_Passacaille_ (1906):
_Véritables Préludes flasques (pour un chien)_ [_Genuine Flabby Preludes (For a Dog)_] - three pieces (1912):
_Six Pièces de la période 1906-1913_ - three pieces posth. revised by Robert Caby (1906-13): 
_Menus propos enfantins_ [_Childish Small-Talk_] - three pieces (1913):
_Enfantillages pittoresques_ [_Colourful Childishness_] - three pieces (1913): 
_Croquis et agaceries d'un gros bonhomme en bois_ [_(3) Sketches and Enticements of a Large Wooden Man_] - three pieces (1913):
_Chapitres tournés en tous sens_ [_Chapters Turned Every Way_] - three pieces (1913):
_(3) Descriptions automatiques_ - three pieces (1913):
_Embryons desséchés_ [_Dried-out Embryos_] - three pieces (1913):
_Ragtime_ from the ballet _Parade_ - arr. for piano by Hans Ourdine (orig. 1917 - arr. 1919):










_Prélude posthume_ (c. 1912?):
_Avant-dernières pensées_ [_Next-to-Last Thoughts_] - three pieces (1915):










_Prélude en tapisserie_ [_Tapestry Prelude_] (1906):
Music from the play _Le piège de Méduse_ [_The Trap of Medusa_] (1913):
_Sports et divertissements_ [_Sports and Pastimes_] - 21 pieces (1914):
_Sonatine bureaucratique_ (1917):



_(2) Rêveries nocturnes_ [_Night-time Daydreams_] (c. 1912):
_(5) Nocturnes_ (1919):
_Rêverie de l'enfance de Pantagruel_ from _Trois petites pièces montées_ [_Three Little Stuffed Pieces_] for orchestra, arr. for piano (1920):



_En habit de cheval_ [_In Riding Gear_] - four pieces for piano duet (1911): 
_Aperçus désagréables_ [_Unpleasant Glimpses_] - three pieces for piano duet (1908 and 1912):
_Vieux sequins et vieilles cuirasses_ [_Old Sequins and Old Breastplates_] - three pieces (1913):
Music from the play _Le piège de Méduse_ [_The Trap of Medusa_] (1913):
_Peccadilles importunes_ [_Tiresome Pecadilloes_] - three pieces (1913):
_Heures séculaires et instantanées_ [_Age-Old and Instantaneous Hours_] - three pieces (1914):
_Trois petites pièces montées_ [_Three Little Stuffed Pieces_] for orchestra - version for piano duet (1920):
_La belle excentrique_ [_The Eccentric Beauty_] version for piano duet (1920):


----------



## jim prideaux

Zimmerman, Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.

Dvorak-2nd Symphony and the Violin Concerto.

Have often advocated that listeners should go beyond the 7-9th symphonies.....the 3rd and 5th for example.

Now also realise the 2nd has obvious attractions.....maybe I just really like Dvorak's music!


----------



## Malx

A fine start to the day, Symphonies 2 & 3 from the Holliger Schumann set:


----------



## sonance

The string quartets 1, 2 and 4 by Félicien David gave so much pleasure, so I'll continue with this composer.

Here is a review in musicweb-international:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/May12/David_quartets_AM206.htm

Now:
Félicien David (1810 - 1876)
- Trio no. 1 for piano, violin and cello (publ. 1857)
- "Pensée", for piano (1851)
- "Le caprice" for cello and piano (1854)
- "L'absence", romance without words for piano (1842)
- String Quartet no. 3 (publ.after 1869)
- "Le souvenir" for cello and piano (1854)
Ensemble Baroque de Limoges: Jean-Jacques Dünki, piano; Andrés Gabetta, violin; Christophe Coin, cello; Quatuor Mosaïques (laborie records)


----------



## Shosty

Gabriel Faure - Piano Works:

Theme and Variations in C-sharp minor Op. 73
Valse Caprice Nos. 1, 2 Op. 30, 38
Nocturnes Nos. 5, 6, 13 Op. 37, 63, 119
Ballade in F-sharp major Op. 19

Angela Hewitt

I really like Hewitt's Bach and I'm really enjoying her Faure.


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (21) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Carl Arnold - Piano Concerto, Op. 16 - Piano Sextet, Op. 23









Torleif Torgersen
Rinaldo Alessandrini
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra

Ben Nation
Greg Koeller
Hans Gunnar Hagen
Jutta Morgenstern
Dag Anders Eriksen

Started first with Sibelius Violin Concerto and Hilary Hahn/Esa-Pekka SalonenSRSO but felt that even the technical approach was almost flawless it missed some weight from Mrs Hahn. I went then on a tangent and tried the Ferras/Karajan/BPO... and felt that even with a heavier orchestral approach and very nice playing from Ferras the sound was a bit "cavernous" to my liking ... so before I kept on trying multiple and loose focus on the project .. I settled on the above...

As Joachim Raff mentioned this is on a Fortepiano... and even though it might miss some body here and there it is very good. I am quite surprised with Alessandrini, a master of HIP that here sounds heavier than Torgersen on the Fortepiano...

A possible new highlight for the week...


----------



## Bourdon

*Teleman*

Paris Quartets

CD 1 Quartet 1-6


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu Quartet.

Martinu String Quartets-3 and 6.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.25 in C major, K503. Alfred Brendel, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

This is a great concerto, one of Mozart's most colorful. I really like the ascending/descending motifs all over the first movement. It creates a feeling of movement, like on waves. This is one I would show to the naysayers, if I had any interest in that kind of thing.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 45, 47 & 48

Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Doráti


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Ein Heldenleben, op.40. Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra

I bought this recording mostly for the Szell Don Juan and Till Eulenspiegel, but this Ormandy recording of the Heldenleben sounds great to my ears. The Philadelphia strings do a lot for the music, providing a lot of the necessary _schwungvoll_ character. Is this Strauss's greatest tone poem? Quite possibly...


----------



## Rogerx

Zuill Bailey plays Francoeur, Bach, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Chopin & Vieuxtemps

Zuill Bailey (cello), Simone Dinnerstein (piano)


----------



## Shosty

Anonymous - Codex Las Huelgas: Music from thirteenth century Spain

Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel

Found out about Codex Las Huelgas from the TC communities favorite and most highly recommended works, and I'm so glad I did. I'm absolutely loving it. Recommended for anyone who likes or is curious about early music.


----------



## Bourdon

*The Silver Swan*

English madrigals Gibbons and Wilbye


----------



## Enthusiast

That was a shame. Listened to this last night. Unlike all the others in the series I didn't find it very good.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven 3, Furtwangler, Vienna PO, 1944. No flies on this.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 1-3

Nikolaj Znaider (violin & conductor)

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## sbmonty

*Dmitri KABALEVSKY (1904-1987)*
Complete Preludes
24 Préludes Op.38 (1943) [44:54]
6 Preludes and fugues Op.61 (1958-59) [18:19]
3 Preludes Op.1 (1925) [7:09]
4 Preludes Op.5 (1927) [5:33]
Michael Korstick (piano)

New composer to me. Immensely enjoyable.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: 
Toccata in D major, BWV 912
Suite in E minor, BWV 996 "aufs LautenWerck"
Prelude & Fugue in A minor, BWV 894
Partita No. 4 in D major, BWV 828

Fritz Siebert, harpsichord


----------



## Vasks

_Checking out Charles on the turntable_

*Ives - Robert Browning Overture (Farberman/Vanguard)
Ives - Psalm 90 (Smith/Columbia)
Ives - General William Booth Enters into Heaven (Curry/Cambridge)
Ives - Three Places in New England (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Flamme

with Andrew McGregor

9.30am
Building a Library
Another chance to hear Laura Tunbridge discussing the available recordings of Schumann's poignant song-cycle 'Dichterliebe' and making a recommendation.

Dichterliebe, or 'A Poet's Love', is Schumann's best-known song cycle and comprises 16 songs taken from Heine's Lyrisches Intermezzo of 1822-23. Schumann's masterly setting of the poems was composed just 17 years later, in 1840. Each poem is underpinned by the romantic idea that love leads to loss and even death. The cycle begins with a gentle song set in the month of may when the poet tells the birds of his desires, through songs that display the many facets of love - fickleness of young love, betrayal, nightmares -and ends on the Rhine as the poet watches his coffin making its way to sea, carrying the heavy burden of all his loss and sorrows within.

10.45am
Katy Hamilton joins Andrew McGregor to discuss the latest new releases of Beethoven's music in this, the 250th anniversary year of his birth.

11.15am
Disc of the Week
Andrew recommends an outstanding new release. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jg81


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136836


*Niccolò Paganini*

24 Caprices for solo violin

Julia Fischer, violin

2010


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Joe B

Leonard Slatkin leading the Saint Louis Symphony in Dmitri Shostakovich's "Symphony No. 8":


----------



## millionrainbows

Wagner, Der Ring, Furtwangler, Orchestra of La Scala, 1950. The first time this has been offered at a budget price. 14 discs.

Tchaikovsky notoriously announced that when Gotterdamerung was over, "It was like being freed from prison." :lol:

With the Italian orchestras of his only post-war Rings Furtwängler eschews virtuosity in favour of speeds and effects where all the notes can be clearly played. These performances were cast as if the singers were instrumentalists. Furtwängler could have had Hans Hotter, but he took Ferdinand Frantz, the `straighter' less word-colouring singer. He stuck with Flagstad in 1950 for her grand, unfussy vocalisation of Brünnhilde...essential vocal listening." -- _Gramophone

_I approve; less vibrato, please._








_


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Widmann: Viola Concerto, etc.
Antoine Tamestit, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks & Daniel Harding


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

This is a nice recording with many nice moments, especially how he plays with the volume in the 3rd movement. But personally, I guess I prefer this symphony to have more bite. Skrowaczewski tends to smooth over the rough edges.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43/ Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36

London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
*Mediaeval Iberian Music from the Court of Alfonso X el Sabio*
_Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague_
*Hana Blažíkova* - soprano, harp, musical direction
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion
_
PHI - Outthere_


----------



## Biwa

J.S.Bach:

Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto in E major BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto in G minor BWV 1056
Italian Concerto in F major BWV 971

Aapo Häkkinen (Hakkinen), harpsichord
Helsinki Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Moments Musicaux D780 - Artur Schnabel.


----------



## Joe B

Philip Pickett leading the New London Consort:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## S P Summers

flamencosketches said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Fantasy in C minor, K475; Minuet in D major, K355; Rondo in D major, K485. Jos Van Immerseel
> 
> OK, maybe fortepianos are growing on me... I'm even considering getting a complete set of the Mozart sonatas on a period instrument (Bart van Oort, on Brilliant)


Fortepianos are wonderful!

I rarely listen to Mozart or other composers from the classical/early romantic era anymore, but I remember hearing some Malcolm Bilson recordings of Mozart's concerti and sonatas on fortepiano years ago.

Now, I *wish* I could remember the details of a Beethoven Piano Concerto #4 recording on fortepiano I used to listen to, I *would* be recommending that to you if I actually remembered the pianist and orchestra. =(


----------



## S P Summers

sbmonty said:


> *Dmitri KABALEVSKY (1904-1987)*
> Complete Preludes
> 24 Préludes Op.38 (1943) [44:54]
> 6 Preludes and fugues Op.61 (1958-59) [18:19]
> 3 Preludes Op.1 (1925) [7:09]
> 4 Preludes Op.5 (1927) [5:33]
> Michael Korstick (piano)
> 
> New composer to me. Immensely enjoyable.


Kabelevsky's piano concerti are amazing. I grew up learning pitiful children's pieces by Kabalevsky, the piano repertoire used for music education where I live is full of his music.

It came as a bit of a surprise, after having the impression that Kabalevsky was a composer for beginners; that his piano concerti are so mature and virtuosic.

A far cry from the Kabalevsky pieces I used to play when I was a child learning the piano!


----------



## pmsummer

"QUEL LASCIVISSIMO CORNETTO..."
_Virtuoso Solo Music for Cornetto_
*Merula - da Rore - Gabrieli - Frescobaldi - Palestrina - Crecquillon - Fontana - à Kempis*
Bruce Dickey - cornetto
Tragicomedia
Stephen Stubbs - chitarrone, vihuela
Erin Headley - viola da gamba
Andrew Lawrence King - harp, organ
_
Accent_


----------



## Itullian

Arrived today, nice set.
It's the slowest Beethoven I ever heard.
And imho, much too softly played.


----------



## cougarjuno

Hindemith - Sonatas for Viola and Piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Magnificat prini toni for 8, Missa Alma Redemptoris Mater*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

DaddyGeorge said:


> Widmann: Viola Concerto, etc.
> Antoine Tamestit, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks & Daniel Harding
> 
> View attachment 136837


I want to hear this just because of the cover.


----------



## Knorf

Kurt Weill: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2, _Quodlibet_
Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Anthony Beaumont


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Warlock - various songs etc. tonight. A few songs are duplicated.

_Saudades_ - three songs [Texts: Li Po/William Shakespeare/Callimachus] (1916-17):
_The Curlew_ - cycle of four songs for voice, flute, cor anglais and string quartet [Texts: W.B. Yeats] (1920-22):
_Lillygay_ - cycle of three songs [Texts: anon./Victor Neuberg] (1922):
_Peterisms first set_ - three songs [Texts: George Peele/John Fletcher/poss. John Skelton] (1922):
_Peterisms second set_ - three songs [Texts: Nicholas Udall/Thomas Nashe/Robert Wever] (1922-23):
_Bethlehem Down_ for unaccompanied choir - arr. for voice and piano [Text: Bruce Blunt] (orig. 1927 - arr. 1930):

plus eleven other songs from 1916-29:










_Cornish Christmas Carol: Lullaby My Jesus_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Henry Jenner] (1918):
_Serenade_ for string orchestra (1921-22):
_Capriol Suite_ for orchestra (1926):

plus twenty songs from 1918-30.










21 songs from 1916-29.


----------



## pmsummer

SEI SONATE Ò PARTITE
*August Kühnel*
Consort Les Voix Humaines

_ATMA Classique_


----------



## Itullian

Up there with the best.


----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


> Up there with the best.


Agreed.........


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concertos Nos. 20 and 21*

This is another recording I've had laying around for a couple years and never paid much attention to. Now that I have time to listen, it's a very compelling interpretation.


----------



## Knorf

Joseph Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 98 in B-flat major & 99 in E-flat major
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Eramire156

*Carl Maria von Weber
Grand Duo Concertant in E flat major 

Franz Schubert
"Appeggione" Sonata in A minor









Richard Stoltzman
Emanuel Ax*


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Sonatas Nos. 46 and 48.*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I want to hear this just because of the cover.


The cover is nicely crazy. I must admit that I was fascinated at first sight... In addition, I have occasional listening to Viola Concertos "compulsory", my father-in-law is a violist.


----------



## The3Bs

HenryPenfold said:


> *Per Nørgård *- Symphony #2 (1970)
> Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgards
> 
> 24/96 H-Res download
> Label: Da Capo
> 
> Fairly described as 'cosmic' music, varied rhythmic currents and ethereal bells strings and percussion - a prime example of Norgard's 'infinity series' of compositions, of the time.
> 
> As good a place as any to start with this interesting Danish composer, if you're not already familiar .......


Had my first try at this today... so far it has not clicked.....

Maybe with the above description maybe I went in with some kind of other expectations...


----------



## Itullian

I love these guys.


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (22) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works









Daniel Lozakovich
Vladimir Spivakov
National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia

Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35 
Kuda, Kuda 'Lensky's Aria' (from Eugene Onegin)
Six Romances, Op6 No6 - None but the lonely heart
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Mélodie
Six Pieces Op. 51 No 6 Valse sentimentale
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: 1a Méditation in D minor
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: 1b Méditation in E flat major
Valse-scherzo in C major for violin & orchestra (or violin & piano), Op. 34

Exploration because I have never heard of Mr Lozakovich...
Quite impressive!!! Very assured playing showing already quite good maturity.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Helgi

Zhu Xiao-Mei playing the Goldberg Variations


----------



## Itullian

Great modern cycle in great sound.


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> Arrived today, nice set.
> It's the slowest Beethoven I ever heard.
> And imho, much too softly played.


I've been looking at her Brahms edition, including all the piano solo music and concertos plus her transcriptions of symphonies 3 and 4. She does tend toward slower tempi, but I love her playing. Too bad you didn't sample before buying.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> I've been looking at her Brahms edition, including all the piano solo music and concertos plus her transcriptions of symphonies 3 and 4. She does tend toward slower tempi, but I love her playing. Too bad you didn't sample before buying.


I always put aside and go back to something I initially don't like.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136857


*Nicolò Paganini*
- Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, op. 6

*Louis Spohr*
- Violin Concerto No. 8 in A minor, op. 47

Hilary Hahn, violin
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eiji Oue, conductor

2006


----------



## Joe B

Sir Andrew Davis leading the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra in music by Charles Ives:


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> I always put aside and go back to something I initially don't like.


Smart. I tend to do the same, even if it means that CDs sit unlistened-to on the shelves for months at a time.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> Smart. I tend to do the same, even if it means that CDs sit unlistened-to on the shelves for months at a time.


Wow, it's more like a week with me.


----------



## 13hm13

Concerto in E flat major for Piano and Orchestra, op.70

Dussek - Piano Concerto, Piano Sonatas - Jan Novotný


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Overtures
Jakub Hrůša & Prague Philharmonia


----------



## ldiat




----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (23) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Piazzolla & Galliano: Concertos for Bandoneon Accordion









Gwen Cresens (accordion & bandoneon)

Diego Matheuz
Brussels Philharmonic

Albéniz: Córdoba (No. 4 from Cantos de España, Op. 232)
Cresens: Nobody Likes an Angry Bunny
Cresens: Suite Espagnole: La noche anterior
Galliano: Opale Concerto
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 5 'Andaluza'
Piazzólla: Concerto for Bandoneon & Orchestra 'Aconcagua'
Piazzólla: Oblivion
Piazzólla: Pedro y Pedro

The competition for highlight of the week is hotting up....
Very nice CD with the Galliano's Opale Concerto as my highlight of the disc....
Very good sound as well...


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works of Baltic composers:


----------



## Knorf

Itullian said:


> I always put aside and go back to something I initially don't like.


A very insightful attitude.


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> Wow, it's more like a week with me.


Nope, I'll definitely let things sit for months if that's what it takes. Sometimes I'm just not in the mood for something.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136867


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Die Zauberflöte
Highlights

Arnold Schoenberg Choir
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, conductor

2006, reissued 2014


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Trying out the Dvorak piano concerto for the first (couple) times...


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136875


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

arias
Exsultate, jubilate

Cecilia Bartoli, mezzo-soprano
Vienna Chamber Orchestra
György Fischer, conductor

1994


----------



## Rogerx

Albéniz: Orchestral Works

Martin Roscoe (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena

Piano Concerto No. 1 (Concerto fantastico), Op. 78
Rapsodia Española
Spanish Rhapsody, Op. 70
Suite española
Suite española No. 1, Op. 47
The Magic Opal: Suite


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 2 on ...










Carl Reinecke (1824-1910):
Symphony No.2 in C minor, op.134
Symphony No.3 in G minor, op.227

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra
Howard Shelley - conductor


----------



## SanAntone

*Krzysztof Meyer*'s *string quartets* are a singular achievement of the latter half of the 20th century and into the 21st century. Mandatory listening for anyone who is interested in string quartet literature.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22 in E Flat Major*
Sviatoslav Richter/Riccardo Muti/Philharmonia Orchestra

A little late-night listening to take my mind off the happenings of the world. I often struggle to appreciate Mozart's piano concerti, but sometimes his suave, supremely balanced sense of songful order is just what I need.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Trios

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Chris Thile (mandolin), Edgar Meyer (double bass)

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV645 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV650 'Kommst du nun, Jesu, vom Himmel herunter'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV721 'Erbarm' dich mein, o Herre Gott'
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fugue in E minor, BWV548 'Wedge'
Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080
Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080: Contrapunctus XIIIa a 3 (rectus)
Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080: Contrapunctus XIIIb a 3 (inversus)
Bach, J S: Trio Sonata No. 6 in G major, BWV530
Bach, J S: Viola da Gamba Sonata No. 3 in G minor, BWV1029


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Symphony in F sharp & Much Ado About Nothing

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Merl

Early morning listening for me and it's a recording that not that many people are aware of. Previn is not a name that you associate with Mahler but this Mahler 4th is a surprisingly lovely performance. Definitely a Mahler 4th sleeper. The Pittsburgh SO play outta their skin and Ameling is so natural. Divine.


----------



## 13hm13

In the Fen Country


----------



## Rogerx

Albéniz: Iberia, books 1-4 & Suite española No. 1, Op. 47

Alicia de Larrocha (piano)

Rosette
Penguin Guide
Rosette
Best Classical Instrumental Solo Recording
Grammy Awards
31st Awards (1988)
Best Classical Instrumental Solo Recording


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas
> 
> Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


Oh! Interesting ... 
How they do compare with Lucas Debargue?


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Albéniz: Iberia, books 1-4 & Suite española No. 1, Op. 47
> 
> Alicia de Larrocha (piano)
> 
> Rosette
> Penguin Guide
> Rosette
> Best Classical Instrumental Solo Recording
> Grammy Awards
> 31st Awards (1988)
> Best Classical Instrumental Solo Recording


This is sooo very good!!! One of those ultimate interpretations...


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (24) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Bomtempo & Suppe - Requiem à la mémoire de L. de Camoes Op.23 & Requiem for soloists, chorus & orchestra (1855)









*Bomtempo: Requiem à la mémoire de L. de Camoes Op.23*

Michel Brodard (bass), Liliana Bizineche-Eisinger (mezzo-soprano), Reinaldo Macias (tenor), Angela Maria Blasi (soprano), Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Fundation, Lisboa (lead vocals)
Gulbenkian Orchestra, Chorus of the Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon
Michel Corboz
Recorded: 1994-06-16
Recording Venue: 14-16th June 1994. Auditorium of the Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon.

*Suppe: Requiem for soloists, chorus & orchestra (1855)*

Luis Rodrigues (bass), Elizabete Matos (soprano), Mirjam Kalin (vocals), Aquiles Machado (tenor), Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Fundation, Lisboa (lead vocals)
Gulbenkian Orchestra, Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon
Michel Corboz
Recorded: 1997-03-01
Recording Venue: March 1997. Recorded live; Lisbon, Gulbenkian Foundation.

The above info was copied (I hope with permission from the early pages) :tiphat:

Michel Corboz has committed to Disc one of my favorite Mozart Requiem also with the Gulbenkian forces...
So it was with High expectations that I went into this .... and was not disappointed!!!!

Very good. This week exploration is unearthing quite a few gems


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Bruckner* 4 - Munich Philharmonic, Valery Gergiev

I have only just caught up with this recording and I must listen to it a few more times before I have a fully informed view on it. But on a first listen, I think there is much about the performance that will probably put it up there with the best 4s.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Works by Bach, Paganini, Kreisler, Ernst, Ysaye & Haas
Jiří Vodička - Violino solo


----------



## sonance

Yesterday and today:

Well, where to start with Debussy? I'm sure that many participants in this thread know Debussy better than me, are real experts, can compare different performances, have a vast amount of his music (I've got only 14 discs dedicated to him, plus various compilations), and so on. So there's nothing new ...

Starting with some piano music (I take the freedom to not listen to every work on a CD).

Claude Debussy (1862 - 1918)
Four-Hand Piano Music
- Six Épigraphes antiques (for four-hand piano; 1914/15)
- Première Suite d'orchestre (c. 1882-84)
Olilvier Chauzu and Jean-Pierre Armengaud, piano (naxos)










followed by the orchestral version of the First Suite:

- Première Suite d'orchestre (1883; movement 3 completed by Philippe Manoury)
- La Mer (1903-05)
Les Siècles/François-Xavier Roth (musicales actes sud)










The "Première Suite d'orchestre" is a fairly recent discovery with two manuscript versions, the score for piano four-hands is complete, in the version for orchestra the third movement "Rève" is missing (in the recording above - a world premiere - it is completed by Manoury). The Armengaud/Chauzu booklet says regarding "Rève" that the "rising A theme in the lower register recalls that of the prelude to Lalo's Namouna [...] which Debussy considered 'a masterpiece of rhythm and colour'." 
Sometimes I have the feeling that Lalo doesn't receive a lot of love or praise - which I never understood. So - thank you, Debussy. And I prefer the piano four-hands version ...

- Sonate for flute, viola and harp (1915)
Timothy Hutchins, flute; Neal Gripp, viola; Jennifer Swartz, harp (atma)










Music for the Prix de Rome
- Invocation (solo tenor, male choir and piano four-hands; 1883) 
- La Damoiselle élue (solo soprano, mezzo, female choir and piano; 1887/88)
- L'Enfant prodigue (soprano, tenor, bass and orchestra; 1884)
Guylaine Girard, soprano; Sophie Marilley, mezzo; Bernard Richter, tenor; Alain Buet, baritone; Marie-Josèphe Jude, piano; Jean-François Heisser, piano; Flemish Radio Choir, Brussels Philharmonic - the Orchestra of Flanders/Hervé Niquet (glossa)


----------



## sonance

Debussy continued

Cello Sonata: At first I wanted to include an old performance by François Guye, cello; Pascal Rogé, piano (accord), because this CD contains only Debussy works, but Müller-Schott/Kulek are so much better.

- Sonata for cello and piano (1915)
- Intermezzo (orchestral version arranged for cello and piano by Debussy; 1882)
Daniel Müller-Schott, cello; Robert Kulek, piano (emi)










- Trois chansons de Bilitis (1898)
Sandrine Piau, soprano; Arthur Schoonderwoerd, piano (alpha)










Last not least some more piano (and listening right now):
- Préludes Livre II (1910-12)
Alice Ader, piano (pianovox)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More vocal recitals.


----------



## Ethereality

I appear to have a slight thing for 'Dances'.

_Borodin's Polovtsian Dances
Bartok's Romanian Dances_
Found this (sort of) interesting. Here is a short excerpt from_ Yoshimatsu's Pleiades Dances
_


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis

Gramophone Magazine Awards Issue 2019

There's little to fault in Müller-Schott's playing…He sings out the two songs gorgeously, and the performance of the sonata is technically superb - full of focus and conviction and, in the moments that require it, lyricism…The tone poem is the main event, though…Davis proves himself again to be an instinctive Straussian - his pacing is impeccable and he draws vivid playing from his orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

> Oh! Interesting ...
> How they do compare with Lucas Debargue?


Totally different, ( my ears that is) this one in better then his first disc ( Sudbin) but he is growing in that repertoire, I find the recording from Sudbin more technical and better recorded.


----------



## flamencosketches

SanAntone said:


> View attachment 136876
> 
> 
> *Krzysztof Meyer*'s *string quartets* are a singular achievement of the latter half of the 20th century and into the 21st century. Mandatory listening for anyone who is interested in string quartet literature.


Why have I never heard of this composer. Sounds fascinating, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bourdon

*Julius Fučík*

Florentiner Marsch Berliner Philharmoniker Karajan


----------



## Bourdon

*Harp Concertos*


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Totally different, ( my ears that is) this one in better then his first disc ( Sudbin) but he is growing in that repertoire, I find the recording from Sudbin more technical and better recorded.


After your commending of Debargue this is is a bit of a surprise... and of course it makes me curious on this one!!!! Sudbin is a very good pianist.. his Beethoven concertos are very good...


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen & Aho - Clarinet Concertos

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010

Kalevi Aho's Concerto starts arrestingly but without a trace of the attention-seeking that afflicts certain other clarinet concertos of recent times. There is something in Aho's five continuous movements that recalls Nielsen's directness and free-flowing succession of ideas, and the cadenza that forms the second movement even brings momentary echoes of Nielsen's uncompromising skirls and flourishes.
But the Finn's sights are set more on the starkly elemental than on the quirkily personal.
For Aho the Vivace con brio third movement is the 'centre and culmination', and it is certainly exuberant - dangerous, even - in its restless virtuosity, rather like Strauss's Till Eulenspiegel driven mad by inner demons. After this a sad slow movement brings sober reflection, and an Epilogue concludes the work on a note of mystery.
There can have been few equally impressive head-on engagements with the concerto medium in recent years.
There are eight or so modern accounts of the Nielsen Clarinet Concerto in the catalogue.
Most have fine qualities. Yet for sureness of idiomatic touch none dislodges Ib Erikson's classic 1954 Danish accounts (now available on Dutton Labs).
Closer to the mark than any modern rivals is this new issue from Martin Fröst, the clarinettist of the moment for all-round artistry allied to adventurous approach to repertoire. He seems to have Nielsen's irascible masterpiece in his bloodstream, as surely as he has its technical contortions under his fingers. Vänskä ensures that the Lahti players are never fazed by the exposed edges in the accompaniment, and only the very drawn-out final bars come across as slightly self-conscious. Detail for detail, phrase for phrase, this team takes the palm over the old Danish recording, even before considering BIS's immeasurably superior sound quality.
Even so, Erikson and Wöldike remain a benchmark for insight into the character of the piece.
In sum, a CD of rare distinction.


----------



## Rogerx

> The3Bs After your commending of Debargue this is is a bit of a surprise... and of course it makes me curious on this one!!!! Sudbin is a very good pianist.. his Beethoven concertos are very good...


That is my point it's a outstanding pianist bit sometimes one thing sound better (in my ears at least) the another.
Try it though, you be surprised.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Today is going to be a George Gershwin day.

_Prelude_ [_Novelette in Fourths_] - ed. by Alizia Zizzo (orig. 1919 - ed. 1990s):
_Prelude_ [_Melody no.17_] (1925 or 1926):
_Three Preludes_ (1926):
_Two Waltzes_ in C - ed. by Saul Chaplin (orig. 1920s - ed. ????):
_Three-Quarter Blues_ (1923):
_Rhapsody in Blue_ for piano and jazz band, arr. for solo piano by George Gershwin (orig. 1924 - arr. ????):
_Merry Andrew_ - dance piece from the musical _Rosalie_, arr. for piano by George Gershwin (orig. 1928 - arr. ????):
_An American in Paris_ - tone poem for orchestra, arr. for solo piano by William Daly (orig. 1928 - arr. 1929):
_Impromptu in Two Keys_ (1929):
_George Gershwin's Song-Book_ - arrangements of 18 songs for solo piano by George Gershwin (arr. 1932):
_Jasbo Brown's Blues_ - from the opera _Porgy and Bess_, arr. for solo piano (orig. 1934-35 - arr. ????):
_Promenade_ [_Walking the Dog_] from the musical comedy _Shall We Dance_ for chamber orchestra, ed. for piano by Alizia Zizzo (orig. 1937 - arr. 1990s):



_Lullaby_ for string quartet - version for strings (orig. 1919): 
_Rhapsody in Blue_ for piano and jazz band, arr. for piano and orchestra by by Ferde Grofé (orig. 1924 - arr. ????):
Piano Concerto in F (1925):
_An American in Paris_ - tone poem for orchestra (1928):
_Second Rhapsody_ for piano and orchestra (1931):
_Cuban Overture_ for orchestra (1932):
_Variations on the song 'I Got Rhythm'_ for piano and orchestra (orig. 1930 - arr. 1933-34):
_Catfish Row_ - orchestral suite from the opera _Porgy and Bess_ (orig. 1934-35 - arr. 1936):
_Promenade_ [_Walking the Dog_] for chamber orchestra (1937):



_Porgy and Bess_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: DuBose Heyward/Ira Gershwin] (1934-35):


----------



## millionrainbows

Pierre Boulez: Le soleil des eaux (vers. 1965); Coro e Orchestra ORTF

The booklet describes this Boulez work as being based on a Rene Char poem which describes "the life of a community of fishermen who still have the possibility of a happy and direct relationship with nature, the destruction and devastation caused by a factory whose waste pollutes the water killing the fish, and the consequent rebellion."
The first thing I thought of was The Minamata Incident, a very gripping photographic record of a similar incident which was released as a soft cover book, which made an indelible impression on my young mind back in 1969.

Young people, if you can ever get a chance to see this book, do it.



















​


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":








96k/24 FLAC (headphone rig)

edit:
Last night I managed another listen to MacMillan's "The Sun Danced" (Harry Christophers, The Sixteen, Britten Sinfonia) and Jenkins's "Miserere - Songs of Mercy and Redemption" (Stephen Layton,Polyphony, Britten Sinfonia):


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Abel Decaux (1869 - 1943) 
- Clairs de lune (1900-07)
Frederic Chiu, piano (harmonia mundi)










now:
Michel Decoust (*1936)
- Violin Concerto (1990)
- L'application des lectrices aux champs (The diligence of women reading in the fields, for soprano and orchestra; 1977)
- De la gravitation suspendue des mémoires (The suspended gravity of memories; 1986)*
Raphaël Oleg, piano; Irène Jarsky, soprano; Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/dir. Luca Pfaff (concerto), Gilbert Amy (L'application ...), Marcello Panni (De la gravitation ...) (densité 21)


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Symphony No. 2, / Symphonic Suite: Troilus & Cressida, arranged Palmer

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bryden Thomson


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Bourdon

*Gershwin*

That's a good idea for this bright sunny day.

GERSHWIN: SONGS FROM THE SHOWS AND OVERTURES - KIRI TE KANAWA

A Damsel In Distress - Suite From The Film 
Girl Crazy - Overture 
Of Thee I Sing - Prelude 
Tip-Toes - Overture 
Primrose: Overture
A Damsel In Distress - Stiff Upper Lip 
Oh, Kay! - Overture 
Somebody Loves Me 
Boy Wanted 
Things Are Looking Up 
Love Walked In 
Love Is Here To Stay 
Someone To Watch Over Me 
But Not For Me 
Summertime 
Nice Work If You Can Get It 
By Strauss 
Embraceable You 
I Got Rhythm

Orchestra: The New Princess Theater Orchestra
Conductor: John McGlinn


----------



## eljr

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 136867
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> Die Zauberflöte
> Highlights
> 
> Arnold Schoenberg Choir
> Mahler Chamber Orchestra
> Claudio Abbado, conductor
> 
> 2006, reissued 2014


I love this series.... think I'll dig this one out.


----------



## sbmonty

S P Summers said:


> Kabelevsky's piano concerti are amazing. I grew up learning pitiful children's pieces by Kabalevsky, the piano repertoire used for music education where I live is full of his music.
> 
> It came as a bit of a surprise, after having the impression that Kabalevsky was a composer for beginners; that his piano concerti are so mature and virtuosic.
> 
> A far cry from the Kabalevsky pieces I used to play when I was a child learning the piano!












Thanks for the recommendation. Listening to No. 1 in A Minor right now.


----------



## SanAntone

MEYER, K.: Piano Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Simon Mayr: Miserere

Jaewon Yun (soprano), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Theresa Holzhauser (alto), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Virgil Mischok (bass), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass), Simon Mayr Chorus, Bayerischer Staatsopernchor & Franz Hauk


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Dvořák Symphonies no. 9 & 8, and piano concerto.


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (25) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Arvo Pärt - Sabat Mater 
from









RIAS Kammerchor
Kristjan Järvi
Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin

Another choral work to follow up Bontempo and Suppé.
Typical of Pärt, i.e. High Quality music and on this disc very well interpreted and recorded... Beautiful!!


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

L'Estro Armonico Op.3 1-6


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: The Seasons
John Eliot Gardiner & English Baroque Soloists


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136895


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Coronation Mass, K317
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K339

Emma Kirkby, soprano
Catherine Robbin, contralto
John Mark Ainsley, tenor
Michael George, bass

Winchester Cathedral Choir
Winchester College Quiristers

The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood

1993


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn ; Symphonies 25/28/30

Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Doráti


----------



## eljr




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

eljr said:


>


How do you like this? By "highlights" does it mean the recitatives get skipped but otherwise it's the full work?


----------



## Itullian

Very under rated recording


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136901


*Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky*

Dances and Overtures

National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar, conductor

2006


----------



## Vasks

*Boyce - Overture to "Pindar's Ode" [aka Symphony #7] (Pinnock/Archiv)
Khandochkine - Sonata #3 for Solo Violin (Feighin/La chant du monde)
Fiocco - Adagio from Suite #1 of "Pieces de clavecin, Op. 1" (Pinnock/Archiv)
J. Stamitz - Symphony, Op. 4, No. 6 (Ward/Naxos)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony No.1-2-4 & 5


----------



## S P Summers

Rogerx said:


> Albéniz: Iberia, books 1-4 & Suite española No. 1, Op. 47
> 
> Alicia de Larrocha (piano)
> 
> Rosette
> Penguin Guide
> Rosette
> Best Classical Instrumental Solo Recording
> Grammy Awards
> 31st Awards (1988)
> Best Classical Instrumental Solo Recording


Outstanding album, her Albéniz is peerless.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Early morning listening for me and it's a recording that not that many people are aware of. Previn is not a name that you associate with Mahler but this Mahler 4th is a surprisingly lovely performance. Definitely a Mahler 4th sleeper. The Pittsburgh SO play outta their skin and Ameling is so natural. Divine.
> 
> View attachment 136880


I have this one Merl and Elly Ameling is first rate, the only thing is I find Previn is a little understated having said that it is far from being dispensible and a disc I have kept for a long time. Time to dig it out and spin again.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

More Dvorak...somebody stop me!!!















I'm glad I listened to the Du Pre concerto at last. Fantastic player and it was also great to hear Silent Woods for the first time.


----------



## Malx

Disc three from the Holliger Schumann box, featuring the Cello Concerto and Symphony No 4 (revised version 1851).


----------



## Flamme

Im Bach.
In 1705 the 20-year-old Johann Sebastian Bach set off from his home in Arnstadt to walk 250 miles to Lübeck, there to meet his hero, the composer and organist Dietrich Buxtehude. Writer Horatio Clare's series of five 'slow-radio' walks searching for Bach's footsteps - and his ghost - in the fields and woods of central and northern Germany was first broadcast in 2017; here they are presented in a single omnibus version, with a specially recorded new introduction.

Producer: Lindsay Kemp
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b0bbpdlc


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Sonata C-dur KV 279
Sonata F-dur KV 280
Sonata B-dur KV 281


----------



## millionrainbows

Richard Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos, Guiseppe Sinopoli. This is a beautiful piece of work. It's like one big series of lieder. The singing is great. After the first disc, I got up from my chair and simply said to myself, "Fantastic." Five stars.


----------



## Knorf

J. S. Bach: Cembalo-Konzerte BWV 1052, 1053, 1059 (disc 1)
Andreas Staier
Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136908


*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*

Concerto in F major for Bassoon and Orchestra
Introduction, Theme and Variations in F major for Oboe and Orchestra
Quartet in E flat major for Clarinet, Violin, Viola and Cello

1999, reissued 2012


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> How do you like this? By "highlights" does it mean the recitatives get skipped but otherwise it's the full work?


I Like this but prefer Karajan's 60's (If I am not mistaken) on EMI....


----------



## The3Bs

Bourdon said:


> *Mozart*
> 
> Sonata C-dur KV 279
> Sonata F-dur KV 280
> Sonata B-dur KV 281


A very nice set ... that shows how Pires mellowed her approach to Mozart... 
I like this for the piano sound but find her Denon set fresher...


----------



## Flamme

''Intoxicating christmas smell''...My christmases will never be like b4...


----------



## Bourdon

The3Bs said:


> A very nice set ... that shows how Pires mellowed her approach to Mozart...
> I like this for the piano sound but find her Denon set fresher...


It's always something,
I have read that her Denon set is more beautiful, I have several other sets I like,

Zacharias on EMI, Eschenbach, Larrocha (Decca) Uchida, Haebler (Philips and Denon, Lilly Kraus, Brendel and Gulda (DG)
It must be enough.....


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Knorf said:


> J. S. Bach: Cembalo-Konzerte BWV 1052, 1053, 1059 (disc 1)
> Andreas Staier
> Freiburger Barockorchester


Ditto for my morning listening...except with Murray Perahia on piano, accompanied by the English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project - Amadeus Quartet CD33*

*Joseph Haydn 
The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross 









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> I Like this but prefer Karajan's 60's (If I am not mistaken) on EMI....


When it says highlights, is it everything but the recitatives?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op. 59, No. 1*


----------



## Itullian

BlackAdderLXX said:


> When it says highlights, is it everything but the recitatives?


No, it means they have picked what they feel are the highlights of the opera.
All dinging parts are not necessarily included.
Recitatives are usually not included.


----------



## Itullian

Totally awesome recording.
Spent a year searching for it!


----------



## Knorf

Gustav Mahler: Lieder aus _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_
Elisabeth Schwartzkopf, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau 
London Symphony Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## Itullian

Knorf said:


> Gustav Mahler: Lieder aus _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_
> Elisabeth Schwartzkopf, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
> London Symphony Orchestra, George Szell


My favorite recording of that.


----------



## Knorf

Itullian said:


> My favorite recording of that.


Cool. Mine, too!


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> Gustav Mahler: Lieder aus _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_
> Elisabeth Schwartzkopf, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
> London Symphony Orchestra, George Szell


My favorite Mahler piece


----------



## senza sordino

I've been listening to the music of Grazyna Bacewicz (1909-1969) for the past two days. She was a very inventive composer, some fantastic music here.

Violin Concertos 1, 3 and 7









String Quartets 1 to 7









Concerto for String Orchestra, Symphony for String Orchestra, Piano Quintet no 1 arranged for piano and string orchestra









Piano Quintets 1 and 2, Quartet for four violins, Quartet for four cellos









Violin Concertos 2, 4 and 5


----------



## Knorf

senza sordino said:


> I've been listening to the music of Grazyna Bacewicz (1909-1969) for the past two days. She was a very inventive composer, some fantastic music here.


I need to investigate this composer. Any specific recommendations as to where to start?


----------



## senza sordino

Knorf said:


> I need to investigate this composer. Any specific recommendations as to where to start?


She was a violinist, start with her violin concerti. The first disk of the ones I listed I thought the better of the two - violin concerti 1, 3 and 7.


----------



## Coach G

This morning and early afternoon I loaded the CD player with Masaaki Suzuki, with his Bach Collegium Japan, and friends:

1. *Bach*: _St. John Passion_
2. *Bach*: _St. John Passion_ (continued)
3. *Bach*: _Brandenburg Concertos #5 & 6; Orchestral Suite #4_
4. *Bach*: _Double Concerto, Violin Concertos # 1 & 2, Concerto for Violin and Oboe_
5. *Beethoven*: _Symphony #9 "Choral" _

While the Bach's _St. Matthew Passion_ is great, so is the less reknowned _St. John Passion_, and Suzuki's is a powerful, gold standard recording that won me over to the HIP movement. During the first movement of _Brandenburg Concerto #5_, Suzuki, who doubles as conductor and harpsichordist, really kicks it in to the point where his sound is so fresh that you'd think he was improvising. The _Brandenburg Concerto #6_ is also very good, topped off with a very regal and straight-forward _Orchestral Suite #4_. While the concertos for violin, two violins, and violin and oboe are somewhat entertaining, I don't see much of it as the best in the genre, sort of like what Stravinsky said about Vivaldi; the same concerto composed over and over again. Finally, I guess even Masaaki Suzuki needs a change of pace once in a while from making a musical career on practically limiting his repertiore to only ONE composer, as he tries an unusual and surprisingly good hand at Beethoven's _9th Symphony_.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, String Quartet No. 1
*

Another item in my CD stack which has been at the bottom, unlistened to. I don't know why. This is nice, reminiscent of Debussy, so it comes out of the gates with an air of familiarity.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

BlackAdderLXX said:


> How do you like this? By "highlights" does it mean the recitatives get skipped but otherwise it's the full work?


excellent and yes

Overture

6:09

"Der Vogelfänger bin ich ja"

2:37

"Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd schön"

3:47

"O zittre nicht, mein lieber Sohn! - Zum Leiden bin ich auserkoren"

4:26

"Hm! hm! hm! hm!"

5:51

"Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen"

3:03

"Es lebe Sarastro! Sarastro lebe!"

4:39

Na, stolzer Jüngling, nur hierher

3:18

"O Isis und Osiris"

2:37

"Alles fühlt der Liebe Freuden"

1:23

"Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen"

3:01

"In diesen heil'gen Hallen"

4:07

"Ach, ich fühl's"

4:02

"O Isis und Osiris, welche Wonne!"

2:37

"Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen"

3:55

"Bald prangt, den Morgen zu verkünden"

1:44

Du bist also mein Bräutigam?

4:03

"Papagena! Papagena!"

7:27

"Nur stille, stille" - "Die Strahlen der Sonne"

4:42


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Trio*


----------



## Eramire156

*Igor Stravinsky conducts 1961*

*Igor Stravinsky 
Movements for Piano and Orchestra 
Double Canon for String Quartet 
Epitaphium for Flute, Clarinet and Harp
Octet for Winds









Igor Stravinsky

Charles Rosen
Columbia Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Itullian

Liking this set a lot more today.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Stabat Mater*

Somehow, everything comes together in this recording.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Symphony 3 / Karajan 1977

I had forgotten just how good this is


----------



## MusicSybarite

senza sordino said:


> I've been listening to the music of Grazyna Bacewicz (1909-1969) for the past two days. She was a very inventive composer, some fantastic music here.
> 
> Violin Concertos 1, 3 and 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartets 1 to 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerto for String Orchestra, Symphony for String Orchestra, Piano Quintet no 1 arranged for piano and string orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Quintets 1 and 2, Quartet for four violins, Quartet for four cellos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violin Concertos 2, 4 and 5


I endorse this. My favorite female composer by far.


----------



## Faramundo

Quite a promising start, and he still had clean hands at the time...


----------



## The3Bs

Bourdon said:


> It's always something,
> I have read that her Denon set is more beautiful, I have several other sets I like,
> 
> Zacharias on EMI, Eschenbach, Larrocha (Decca) Uchida, Haebler (Philips and Denon, Lilly Kraus, Brendel and Gulda (DG)
> It must be enough.....


:tiphat: Literaly!!!!

I don't think I can compete... This is an impressive collection... I do have though the Lilly Kraus and like it very much. Uchida's also top (I think her approach to Mozart is ver good... do not like her so much on other repertoire).. Then I have bits and pieces of both Pires cycles and from some others like Afanassiev and one I do not hear here often Jean Bernard Pommier who has an interesting approach to Mozart...


----------



## pmsummer

DOULCE MEMOIRE
_Glosas, Passeggiati & Diminutions Around 1600_ 
*Claudio Monteverdi - Girolamo Dalla Casa - Diego Ortiz - Ricardo Rognono - Cipriano de Rore - Angelo Notari - Giovanni Maria Trabaci - Bartolomeo de Selma - Adrian Willaert - Vincenzo Bonnizzi - Giovanni Antonio Terzi*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba, principal
Andrew Lawrence-King - arpa doppia
Matthias Müller - tenor viola, violone
Martina Rothbauer - viola da gamba
Robert Sagasser - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - bass lute, chitarrone, lute, renaissance guitar
Paulina van Laarhoven - viola da gamba
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 3* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Karajan on DG








Only time for one disc tonight. It was warm and sunny here in Lancashire, so I was out till late walking alongside the River Ribble and somewhat jealous of the many youths swimming In the river.

So now I'm home here is an excellent account of the Bruckner Synphony No. 3


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> When it says highlights, is it everything but the recitatives?


Good question.... will need to check it out...
I have Karajan's complete Zauberflöte (from the 50's, not 60's as I wrote previously) on CD with my favorite Sarastro (but jolly good throughout)








and the highlights on LP:








I have and heard other performances but this the one I keep coming back to...

I think the Highlights LP has no recitatives...


----------



## Josquin13

My recent listening hours,

1. I've been listening to a shamefully neglected pianist, Rosa Sabater, play Frederico Mompou's Impresiones Intimas and Isaac Albéniz's Iberia. She's better in Iberia than Alicia De Larrocha, IMO. How sad the record labels have allowed the recordings of this great Spanish pianist to languish out of print (like De Larrocha, Sabater was a student of Frank Marshall):

Mompou: 



Albeniz:





2. The new remasters of Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli's Debussy arrived in the mail yesterday (2 CDs & a blu ray disc). So far, so good. The sound is excellent, and an improvement over the previous DG CDs, at least the analogue ones. The best of the bunch is Michelangeli's Images Books 1 & 2, and then the Children's Corner, IMO. There are other pianists that I prefer in the Preludes: https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...debussy-preludes-images-and-children-s-corner

3. Vagn Holmboe's one and only Piano Concerto no. 1, which was originally his first "Chamber Concerto", op. 17; however, he later renamed it as a concerto, but the change hasn't stuck. It was written for his wife, Meta Graf, who was a concert pianist (and an interesting photographer--the album covers for the BIS Holmboe series are her photos--see the example below):


















4. Alexander Goehr - Piano Concerto, Op. 33: 




5. Frank Martin - Symphonie Concertante: performed by the London Philharmonic, conducted by Matthias Bamert: 




6. Handel - Four Coronation Anthems - Sir Neville Marriner & the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, on Philips. This is one of the great recordings by Sir Neville & the Academy - desert island stuff: 








https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Coron...ndel+coronation&qid=1590791042&s=music&sr=1-1

7. Vivaldi Gloria, a 2018 recording from Diego Fasolis & I Barocchisti, featuring soprano Julia Lezhneva--strongly recommended:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0798LR89J/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1






Next up, a new arrival: "Suomi/Finland 100: A Century of Finnish Classics": https://www.amazon.com/Suomi-Finlan...omi+finland+100&qid=1590787695&s=music&sr=1-1


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Itullian said:


> No, it means they have picked what they feel are the highlights of the opera.
> All dinging parts are not necessarily included.
> Recitatives are usually not included.





eljr said:


> excellent and yes





The3Bs said:


> Good question.... will need to check it out...
> I have and heard other performances but this the one I keep coming back to...
> I think the Highlights LP has no recitatives...


Thanks all. I'm adding a couple of recordings to my cue. I'm going to give it another go with these highlight albums.


----------



## Knorf

Pietro Mascagni: _Cavalleria Rusticana_
Fiorenza Cossotto, Carlo Bergonzi, Mariagrazia Allegro, Giangiacomo Guelfi, Adriane Martino
Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Herbert von Karajan

What an almost unbelievably gorgeous, emotionally draining recording this is! Superb on every level.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Been listening to many of Dvorak's works today:
In Nature's Realm, op. 91
Carnival Overture, op. 92 
Scherzo Capriccioso, op. 66
Symphonic Variations, op. 78
AND A BIG STEP out of my comfort zone: Requiem, op. 89


----------



## 13hm13

"Serenade to Music" on ...

Hickox Conducts Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music, Old King Cole, Mystical Songs, Etc.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Symphonies K.385, K.297, K.425
Jaap Ter Linden & Mozart Akademie Amsterdam


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136933


*Joseph Haydn*

"Russian Quartets"

Quartet No. 32 in C major, op. 33, no. 3 "The Bird"
Quartet No. 33 in D major, op. 33, no. 6
Quartet No. 34 in B flat major, op. 33, no. 4

Kodály Quartet

1994


----------



## The3Bs

Week Exploration (26) - Current Listening Vol VI early pages trawling

Alkan - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 39 / Chamber Concerts (Concerto da Camera) Nos. 1-3









Dmitry Feofanov
Robert Stankovsky
Razumovsky Symphony Orchestra

Concerto for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 39 Nos. 8-10 
Allegro assai (Orchestrated By - Klindworth)
Concerto de camera No. 2 in C sharp minor
Concerto de camera No. 3 in C sharp minor (Arranged By [reconstructed by] - Hugh Macdonald)
Concerto de camera No. 1 in A minor, Op. 10

A nice way to finish this week's exploration... 
As a piano lover... this is a very strong CD however I feel that Klindworth's orchestration drowns out the piano on the Op. 39 which is a pity... I end up enjoying a lot more the Chamber Concerts where the piano is much more prominent and Alkan's compositional genius more apparent.. :clap:


----------



## Itullian

Excellent cycle in great sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Tomo Keller
Jan Lisiecki (piano)
Recorded: 2018-12-06
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 & Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

BBC Music Magazine January 2006

…Claudio Abbado…springs the Schubertian innocence of Mahler's opening movement with even more delicacy than he did in his 1977 Vienna Philharmonic recording; and the chamber-musical miracle of players listening to each other reaches its apogee in the coda of the scherzo's finely-woven phantasmagoria.

Release Date: 14th Nov 2005


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink

Capuçon provides the best of both worlds, creating a profound sense of a lone figure lost in his thoughts during the first two movements, before suggesting an emotional rejuvenation in the finale…Bernard... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2019, More…

Release Date: 18th Jan 2019
Catalogue No: 9029563421
Label: Erato


----------



## Ethereality

This minute's worth of Ancient-inspired music could be developed into a Folk Classical piece and played on real instruments. Unfortunately many may consider it garbage and not Classically-related at all, so if anyone wants to point me toward a more Classical direction, that would be very welcome! Though I think tapping into this unique vision is absolutely supernatural. The Japanese man who wrote the melody traveled for a while to Ireland for inspiration.






Here is a real-sounding (incomplete) mock-up version I made a long time ago:


----------



## Rogerx

Lignes Paralleles: Haydn, Lipatti, Mozart

Julien Libeer (piano)

Les Metamorphoses, Raphael Feye

What an interesting recording…The predominant sound is lean and well focused with a refreshing balance between strings and brass. The result in the Haydn symphony is a springy alertness underpinned... - BBC Music Magazine, February 2019,


----------



## Knorf

Jean Sibelius: Symphonies No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63 and No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Few if any conductors have understood these symphonies as deeply and emotively as Karajan.


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg: Gurrelieder

Jessye Norman (soprano), Tatiana Troyanos (mezzo-soprano), David Arnold (baritone), Kim Scown (tenor), Werner Klemperer (speaker), James McCracken (tenor)
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Tanglewood Festival Chorus
Seiji Ozawa
Recorded: 1979-04-03
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Zimmerman, Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.
> 
> Dvorak-2nd Symphony and the Violin Concerto.
> 
> Have often advocated that listeners should go beyond the 7-9th symphonies.....the 3rd and 5th for example.
> 
> Now also realise the 2nd has obvious attractions.....maybe I just really like Dvorak's music!


Again this morning.....wonderful!


----------



## Dimace

*Roger Désormière* is a legend among the directors who are experts in modern composers. This is no a coincidence. Roger was (among the others) student of Charles Koechlin & Vincent D' Indy! His recordings are highly worship among the collectors and passionate listeners of the modern music and I can assure you that this isn't without reason. *Debussy* is one of his favourite composers. Despite I don't have the best of relations with the French Titan, I can honestly tell you that at least the peace, the serenity and the dream feeling I can receive, when Roger is on the podium are of the highest level and this for me is enough. The more experienced Debussy listeners could find a whole new world of elements and magic with Roger Désormière and his conducting. This LP (10 inch) with *Debussy's La Mer and Nocturnes from Supraphon* is a well established rarity and hard to be found in a pristine condition. (mine is also not) Could be affordable in a mediocre condition or quite expensive in a perfect one. In any case for Debussy collectors and fans one more must.


----------



## sonance

Claude Delvincourt (1888 - 1954)
Violin and Piano Works
- Sonata, for violin and piano (booklet: 1923; website* of "Les Amis de Claude Delvincourt": 1919/22)
- Boccacerie, for piano (booklet: 1926; aforementioned website: 1921)
- Danceries, for violin and piano (booklet: 1935; aforementioned website: 1930)
- Contemplation, for violin and piano (1935)
Michael Schäfer, piano; Ilona Then-Bergh, violin (genuin)










*http://delvincourt.e-monsite.com/pages/ou-sommes-nous.html

YouTube playlist:





Delvincourt definitely should receive more recognition. It's a shame that only very few works are recorded, I would love to hear his piano quintet, piano trio, string quartet, sextet, and some of the orchestral works ...


----------



## The3Bs

Late night listen...and discovery

Amy Dickson - In Circles









Is it classical, is it cross over? Some nice transcriptions for the Saxophone!!!


----------



## Dimace

Josquin13 said:


> My recent listening hours,
> 
> 1. I've been listening to a shamefully neglected pianist, Rosa Sabater, play Frederico Mompou's Impresiones Intimas and Isaac Albéniz's Iberia. She's better in Iberia than Alicia De Larrocha, IMO. How sad the record labels have allowed the recordings of this great Spanish pianist to languish out of print (like De Larrocha, Sabater was a student of Frank Marshall):
> 
> Mompou:
> 
> 
> 
> Albeniz:


10000000000000+ thanks for this MASTERPIECE of the MASTERPIECES! The absolute Albeniz experience with the GIGANTIC Rosa Sabater. This one is the remastered version of 1977. We have also the first of 1968. (from Decca) This LPs are TREASURE of the humanity. One of the best suggestions I have seen in our great community. (please tell me here or with PM if you have this 2XLP set. Thanks!)


----------



## Malx

Something light and airy which suits the fine weather today.
Telemann, Paris Quartets Nos 1 to 3 - Gustav Leonhardt, Barthold Kuijken, Sigiswald Kuijken & Wieland Kuijken.


----------



## Rogerx

Sonatas by Clementi, Dussek, Hummel & Wölfl

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

The new Bavouzet album.


----------



## The3Bs

Back to some CD's in my collection.. pause on Exploration ...

Awadagin Pratt - A long way from Normal









Franz Liszt: Funerailles (Harmonies Poetiques Et Religieuses, No. VII)
Cesar Frank: Prelude, Chorale and Fugue 
Johannes Brahms: Four Ballades, Op. 10 
Bach/Busoni: Chaconne (From The Partita No. 2 In D Minor For Violin BWV 1004)

A pianist we also do not hear much any more...



> Debut album of the winner of the prestigious Naumburg International Piano Competition.


After winning the Naumburg this CD promised much.... then he went into academia (?)... and his output has been scarce and not at the same level(?)


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Sonatas by Clementi, Dussek, Hummel & Wölfl
> 
> Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)
> 
> The new Bavouzet album.


Oh! I like what I heard from Bavouzet so far... a very nice fresh approach...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful Brahms and Schumann from the late, great Lorraine Hunt Lieberson.


----------



## Biwa

Carnival

Vivaldi: Sonata in A major, Op. 2 No. 2
Locatelli: Sonata in D minor, Op. 6 No. 12

Paganini: 
Centone di Sonate, MS 112 Sonata No. 1
Six Sonatas, Op. 2 Sonata No. 1
Variazioni di bravura on Caprice No. 24
Grand Sonata in A major, MS 3 Romance and Andantino variato
Il carnevale di Venezia, Op. 10

Corelli: Sonata in D minor, 'La Follia', Op. 5 No. 12

Karen Gomyo (violin)
Ismo Eskelinen (guitar)

Review: https://positive-feedback.com/reviews/music-reviews/karen-gomyo-ismo-eskelinen-carnival/


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works by Karl Amadeus Hartmann part one for this afternoon, focusing on the earliest works of his which have been recorded.

Soon after the Nazis took over the avowedly anti-Fascist Hartmann opted to retreat from the musical world as a form of silent protest against the regime, but in any case it's possible that within the ever-narrowing parameters set by prevailing cultural doctrine his music at that time would have come to have been designated as entartete ('degenerate'). In 1935 Hartmann, a Catholic, was told by the authorities to provide the baptismal records of his parents and grandparents as further proof of his Aryan heritage - he had nettled them by not taking previous requests seriously enough and this might have resulted in him being marked down as a potential troublemaker.

Despite walking something of a tightrope Hartmann managed to remain at liberty in his Bavarian homeland during those dark times, but his policy of passive withdrawal coupled with a barely-concealed anti-Nazi stance brought his career to a complete standstill. This inactivity aroused further suspicion, and although Hartmann privately composed a few works ('for the drawer', as Shostakovich would go on to say) he would steadfastly refuse to make anything available either for performance or publication until the post-war era began. Most of the orchestral works composed during the 1930s and 1940s were either withdrawn or underwent a total overhaul years later, often becoming different works entirely.

The sonatas and suites for solo violin - all from 1927 - sometimes bring to mind the textural austerity of Max Reger's output for solo strings from over a decade before but there are touches of both folk-like lyricism and neoclassical clarity here as well which help to give the music more light and shade.

Sonata no.1 for solo violin (1927):
Sonata no.2 for solo violin (1927):
Suite no.1 for solo violin (1927):
Suite no.2 for solo violin (1927):










During the artistically carefree times of the 1920s the young Hartmann incorporated jazz embellishments within his two short piano suites and the _Jazz-Toccata und Fuge_, just like George Antheil, Paul Hindemith and Ervin Schulhoff did with some of their piano works earlier that same decade. Otherwise, the two suites have a Debussy or Skryabin-like otherworldliness to them in the gentler sections, while some elements of the _Jazz-Toccata und Fuge_ occasionally bring to mind Bartók's miniatures. The eight-minute _Sonatine_ from 1931 is weighty and tense to begin with and ends gently but still uneasily.

_Zwei kleine Suiten_ for piano (bet. 1924-26):
_Jazz-Toccata und Fuge_ for piano (1928):
_Sonatine_ for piano (1931):










Sadly Hartmann never completed the orchestration for three of the five satirical episodes which make up _Wachsfigurenkabinett_, a work tailor-made for the Weimar years - they were posthumously finished off by Günter Bialas, Wilfred Hiller and Hans Werner Henze and it was Henze himself who was largely responsible for overseeing the work's premiere nearly 60 years after Hartmann put the project aside.

_Wachsfigurenkabinett_ [_Waxworks_] - 'five little operas' [Libretto: Erich Borman] (1929-30 - inc.):










The first string quartet - one of only two Hartmann composed - is rather chewy but with some capricious twists and turns. As with much of the orchestral music to come it isn't immediately easy to pigeon-hole, but the closest I can get in the broadest possible sense is a robust synthesis of Hindemith and Bartók, especially the latter with his penchant for sudden bursts of rhythmic drive.

String Quartet no.1 [_Carillon_] (1933):


----------



## Janspe

*A. Dvořák: Vanda, Op. 25 / B.55*
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln & WDR Rundfunkchor Köln, led by Gerd Albrecht
+ all the soloists









This opera is totally obscure, I think this recording is the only one made of the entire uncut score. Maybe it's not dramatically the most convincing work out there - I don't know, I don't understand Czech at all (to my great regret!) and don't have the libretto but that's what a lot of reviews say. Anyway, the music is very beautiful and quite wonderful to listen to. I will definitely listen to this opera again in the future and enjoy discovering yet another side of this amazing composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Vivaldi: Double Concertos for Violin & Cello Piccolo

Giuliano Carmignola (violin), Mario Brunello (cello)

This disc will divide listeners. There are many who, no doubt, will find the performances exciting. Certainly, at no point is the technical facility of soloists Giuliano Carmignola and Mario... - Gramophone Magazine, June 2020 More…


----------



## Shosty

Today I've been listening to Ruth Crawford works from the above albums (mostly), on Idagio.
The compositions I listened to include:

-Sonata for Violin and Piano (1926) - Mia Wu, Cheryl Seltzer
-Preludes for Piano (1924-28) - Jenny Lin (Loved these, especially Nos. 3, 5, 6 & 9)

-Piano Study in Mixed Accents (1930) - Jenny Lin (I'm loving her piano works.)
-Songs to Poems by Carl Sandburg (1930-32) - Oliver Knussen, Lucy Shelton (soprano), Schönberg Ensemble (Fantastic. Read the poems as I listened. I loved the connection between the music and the texts.)

-Rissolty, Rossolty (1939-41) - Knussen, Schönberg Ensemble (Very different from her usual modernist music, this was a transcription of folk music, and it's lovely.)
-Suite for Wind Quintet (1952) - Members of the Schönberg Ensemble (One of her final compositions. Loved it.)

These are the first Ruth Crawford compositions I've listened to beyond her quartet, and I really enjoyed them. I'll definitely continue exploring her music, which deserves to be recorded and listened to more than it is. Thanks to Knorf for recommending these works in the Weekly Quartet thread.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Something light and airy which suits the fine weather today.
> Telemann, Paris Quartets Nos 1 to 3 - Gustav Leonhardt, Barthold Kuijken, Sigiswald Kuijken & Wieland Kuijken.
> 
> View attachment 136940


Well,you are in good company,really very fine music and so well played and recorded.


----------



## The3Bs

Ferruccio Busoni - Concerto For Piano And Orchestra (With Male Chorus), Op. 39









Volker Banfield
Lutz Herbig
Symphonieorchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Sitting on my queue for quite some time... I just wish the Piano was a bit more forward... in many places it is drowned by the orchestra... otherwise a fine reading ....


----------



## Malx

Back to my traversal of the Holliger Schumann box - today disc four Violin And Piano Concertos.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 2

Symphony No. 10-11 & 18


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: String Quartet No.14 in D minor, D810, "Death & the Maiden". Amadeus Quartet

This is a really good recording actually. I find I'm not always receptive to Schubert's SQs, but I am enjoying it a lot.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets; Nos 9 & 14

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## millionrainbows

sbmonty said:


>


What do you think of this recording, sbmonty? I have mixed feelings, since it has accompaniment added, which defines it harmonically. I like my chant to remain ambiguous.


----------



## Bourdon

sbmonty said:


>


When I was a young man I hitchhiked through France and was near the monastery with the same sound, Clairvaux, I was nearby and I wanted to visit the monastery.A policeman I asked, told me that since the revolution it was no longer used as a monastery but used as a prison. Strange how things can change and still remain the same.
I cherish the recordings made in Clervaux wich lies in the Duchy of Luxembourg.


----------



## millionrainbows

Wagner, Der Ring, Furtwangler, La Scala Orchestra, 1950.




The sound of this 1950 Ring (above) is good for such an old recording. As a general rule, I'm beginning to realize that I prefer Strauss to Wagner. Strauss seems more like songs; as I listen to Wagner, sometimes the music just sounds like a scaffolding, like vamping on a minor chord while the singer does a melody that doesn't have much rhythm, and kind of wanders on top.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Bach - Vivaldi: Double Concertos for Violin & Cello Piccolo
> 
> Giuliano Carmignola (violin), Mario Brunello (cello)
> 
> * This disc will divide listeners. There are many who, no doubt, will find the performances exciting. Certainly, at no point is the technical facility of soloists Giuliano Carmignola and Mario... *- Gramophone Magazine, June 2020 More…


This review I found interesting. He recognized it's assets but unlike myself, he was not compelled by it.


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Jongen:

Symphonie Concertante, Op. 81
Sonate Eroica, Op. 94
Passacaglie et Gigue, Op. 90

Christian Schmitt (organ)
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern
Martin Haselböck (conductor)


----------



## millionrainbows

Stravinsky: Disc 13, Chamber Music and Historical Recordings Vol. 2. I love these old recordings of Stravinsky, like the Sonata, Serenade, and violin/piano works.


----------



## Bourdon

*Silvius Weiss*

This is immediately appealing lute music, my first introduction was with Eugen Dombois on Seon.
Fortunately much has been preserved and these recordings are a worthy tribute to him.


----------



## Flamme

Current Listening Vol VI
Luv the sound of him walking on pebbles, forest, birds, its a piece of art in itself...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^^^^

  :angel::cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Violin Concertos

Alina Ibragimova (violin)

State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia 'Evgeny Svetlanov', Vladimir Jurowski



> Presto Classical 29th May 2020
> 
> Ibragimova is recorded up-close-and-personal, the mics catching the rasp of wood-on-string and the occasional percussive impact of fingers-on-fingerboard in the most strenuous passages, all of which captures the physicality of the performance to great effect - you can practically smell the rosin and sweat in places...coming to this album after enjoying her intimate, conversational accounts of Mozart and French sonatas with Cédric Tiberghien I was slightly taken aback by the sheer size of the sound she summons here when required.
> 
> Katherine Cooper


Lets see if she is right!


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Shostakovich: Violin Concertos
> 
> Alina Ibragimova (violin)
> 
> State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia 'Evgeny Svetlanov', Vladimir Jurowski
> 
> Lets see if she is right!


I think sometimes you read my mind!


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> :angel::cheers:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136971


*Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat major, op. 23
Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, op. 44

Denis Matsuev, piano
Mariinsky Orchestra
Valery Gergiev, conductor

2014


----------



## Vasks

_My only CD of this piece..I still have my LP of Bruno Walter's rendition_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Horn Concerto No.2 in E-flat major, AV 132. Dennis Brain, Wolfgang Sawallisch, Philharmonia Orchestra

Brain was the man... Beautiful tone, virtuosic technique. These two Strauss concertos were great, as are the Hindemiths on the same disc (conducted by the composer). The two Strauss both strike me as being somewhat of a tribute to Mozart, especially this one. I ordered Brain playing the Mozart horn concertos now, w/ Karajan and the Philharmonia; excited to check them out. I'd like to hear more horn concertos from other composers too.


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Jacques Desbrière (*1925)
- Cinq pièces étranges, for flute and piano (?, composed after 1987)
- Huit préludes intérieurs, for piano (?)
- Piano Concerto (?, premiered in 2011)
Cecilia Löfstrand, piano; Patrick Gallois, flute; Sinfonia Finlandia Jyväskylä/Patrick Gallois (naxos)










You'll find some information about this composer at Naxos (there is no Wikipedia entry yet):
https://www.naxos.com/person/Jacques_Desbriere/20051.htm

now:
Théodore Dubois (1837 - 1924)
- Fantaisie-Stück, for cello and piano (publ. 1912)
- Suite concertante, for cello, piano and orchestra (1920)
- Concerto capriccioso, for piano and orchestra (1876)
- In memoriam mortuorum, chant élégiaque (?, premiered during World War I)
- Andante cantabile, for cello and orchestra (publ. 1899)
Marc Coppey, cello; Jean-François Heisser, piano; Orchestre Poitou-Charentes/Jean-François Heisser (mirare)


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Rosenkavalier Suite, Tod und Verklärung & Macbeth

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mendelssohn: 5 Symphonies (with breaks) 
Claudio Abbado & London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Shostakovich: Violin Concertos
> 
> Alina Ibragimova (violin)
> 
> State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia 'Evgeny Svetlanov', Vladimir Jurowski
> 
> Lets see if she is right!


Was she? I am just waiting to press the go button on this one.....


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphonies Nos 2 & 7 - Boston SO, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3*

Sibelius' symphonies are always good, because for some reason, their sound makes everything feel cooler.


----------



## pianozach

This morning it's a ballet.

*Apollon Musagete*,
Stravinsky
1928

Salzburg Camerata Academica
Sandor Vegh, Conductor

I am underwhelmed. Am I missing something?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

After listening to new stuff, it's nice to come back to the favorites...I'd never heard Béroff before last night. These are excellent.


----------



## Joe B

Penelope Rapson leading Fiori Musicali and Kate Eckersley (soprano) in late cantatas by Domenico Scarlatti:









*Pur nel sonno almen tal'ora
Se fedele tu m'adori
Piangete occhi dolenti
Che vidi, oh! ciel che vidi!*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Praetorius, Dances from Terpsichore*

Since because of the lockdown I can't get to my used CD store and don't have much discretionary income, I'm diving to the bottom of my CD stack to the CDs I haven't heard in a long time.

Today it's my old recording of David Monrow's recording of Terpsichore. This is a lot of fun. Sure, he takes some liberties (for example, there would have never been a complete consort of rackets playing one piece), but it's still fun.


----------



## Enthusiast

Digging into another Beethoven set that Merl rated as grade A. Listened to the Eroica and the 4th - wonderful performances!


----------



## S P Summers

BlackAdderLXX said:


> When it says highlights, is it everything but the recitatives?


Avoid listening to any music "highlights". Unless it's opera, but that's not my area of expertise.


----------



## S P Summers

BlackAdderLXX said:


> After listening to new stuff, it's nice to come back to the favorites...I'd never heard Béroff before last night. These are excellent.
> 
> View attachment 136976


AMAZING! The greatest recordings of the Prokofiev concerti, I don't understand how they're not more popular.


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

L'Estro Armonico op.3

Concertos 7-12


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

S P Summers said:


> Avoid listening to any music "highlights". Unless it's opera, but that's not my area of expertise.


Oh, it's opera. Trying to give it a fair shot but it's probably my least favorite form of classical music.


----------



## Enthusiast

S P Summers said:


> AMAZING! The greatest recordings of the Prokofiev concerti, I don't understand how they're not more popular.


Umm really? There are many recordings out there including for some of them with Richter and Argerich. There are also many fine sets, including some I personally prefer to Beroff's. Great works, though!


----------



## S P Summers

Enthusiast said:


> Umm really? There are many recordings out there including for some of them with Richter and Argerich. There are also many fine sets, including some I personally prefer to Beroff's. Great works, though!


Argerich (and Ashkenazy) don't even compete with Béroff, IMO. I like Richter's recordings, probably for their historical significance.

However, when I listen to Prokofiev concerti; no recordings have brought me more joy and pleasure than the Béroff/Masur cycle.

If you're only going to own one set, that's the one to own.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ OK. Fair enough. If that's what you like, that's what you like. But I do feel your last sentence is very wrong! Probably you don't mean to suggest that your preference is *the *preference, the only one that is right? The field is actually more open than you suggest and many (perhaps most) would go a different way to you, especially if buying individual discs rather than a set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, English Suites
*

Andras Schiff is one of those je ne sais quoi artists for me in particular. I end up liking just about everything he plays, and I don't really know why.


----------



## Itullian

Good job of remastering by Andromeda


----------



## S P Summers

Enthusiast said:


> ^ OK. Fair enough. If that's what you like, that's what you like. But I do feel your last sentence is very wrong! Probably you don't mean to suggest that your preference is *the *preference, the only one that is right? The field is actually more open than you suggest and many (perhaps most) would go a different way to you, especially if buying individual discs rather than a set.


Of course, I'm speaking entirely from my subjective opinion. Perhaps you could recommend me some lesser known recordings? Prokofiev is one of my very favorite composers, I love his piano music so much.

I will never have any aversion to buying and exploring unfamiliar recordings of Prokofiev's piano concerti; especially if you're familiar with the Béroff cycle and have more recordings to recommend.

I have complete cycles by Béroff, Ashkenazy, and Demidenko.

I have partial cycles by Argerich and Richter.

I've heard a bunch of different recordings over the years, the ones I just mentioned are simply the recordings I have purchased, and archived into my collection.

Which ones should I buy next?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

S P Summers said:


> Argerich (and Ashkenazy) don't even compete with Béroff, IMO. I like Richter's recordings, probably for their historical significance.
> 
> However, when I listen to Prokofiev concerti; no recordings have brought me more joy and pleasure than the Béroff/Masur cycle.
> 
> If you're only going to own one set, that's the one to own.





Enthusiast said:


> ^ OK. Fair enough. If that's what you like, that's what you like. But I do feel your last sentence is very wrong! Probably you don't mean to suggest that your preference is *the *preference, the only one that is right? The field is actually more open than you suggest and many (perhaps most) would go a different way to you, especially if buying individual discs rather than a set.


Because EVERYONE knows the best #1 & #3 is Graffman/Szell.


----------



## Enthusiast

S P Summers said:


> Of course, I'm speaking entirely from my subjective opinion. Perhaps you could recommend me some lesser known recordings? Prokofiev is one of my very favorite composers, I love his piano music so much.
> 
> I will never have any aversion to buying and exploring unfamiliar recordings of Prokofiev's piano concerti; especially if you're familiar with the Béroff cycle and have more recordings to recommend.
> 
> I have complete cycles by Béroff, Ashkenazy, and Demidenko.
> 
> I have partial cycles by Argerich and Richter.
> 
> I've heard a bunch of different recordings over the years, the ones I just mentioned are simply the recordings I have purchased, and archived into my collection.
> 
> Which ones should I buy next?


I do greatly like Anna Vinnitskaya in the second, and many like Beatrice Rana's recording. Also there is Miguel Harth-Bedoya (coupled with the 5th).

For sets Horacio Gutierrez and Bavouzet and Toradze (with Gergiev) are all worth hearing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, English Suites
*

Murray Perahia is one of those je ne sais quoi artists for me in particular. I end up liking just about everything he plays, and I don't really know why.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 136985


Anna Netrebko, soprano

17 arias

compilation 2009


----------



## Faramundo

One of the jewels of my CD collection; I don't know why Wilbye and Weelkes are not more known by the general public.
Can you advise me on interesting CD's that would entirely be devoted to them ? Thanks for your passion and/or expertise.


----------



## Faramundo

the pics do not upload ! I was referring to English Madrigals from Henry VIII to the 20th century (Oxford Camerata)


----------



## Itullian

I enjoy Maria Kliegel's Bach suites as much as the high priced recordings
Have a listen


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded up the CD player with some of the only CDs I own by Sir Colin Davis:

1. *Berlioz*: _Requiem_ (w/Ronald Dowd, tenor/London Symphony Orc./John Alldis Choir)
2. *Berlioz*: _Requiem_ (continued); _Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale_ (w/Dennis Wick, trombone/London Symphony Orc./John Alldis Choir)
3. *Berlioz*: _Harold in Italy_ (w/Nobuko Imai, viola/London Symphony Orch.)
4. *Bruckner*: _Mass #3_ (w/Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovsek, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll, soloists/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Choir)
5. *Tippett*: _A Child of Our Time_ (Jessye Norman, Janet Baker, Richard Cassilly, John Shirley-Quirk, soloists/BBC Symphony Orchestra/BBC Singers & Choral Society)

The Berlioz _Requiem_ is one of my favorite pieces. Berlioz unleashes all the forces of the apocalypse and then transports us to heaven with the lovely _Sanctus_ which I wish could go on forever. I have many recordings of the Berlioz _Requiem_ and have yet to find one that tops Davis' sense of balance where he neither overplays or drags it down. The other pieces by Berlioz are also very good with _Harold in Italy_ being an early favorite of mine that I first owned on LP, also a Davis recording with Yehudi Menuhin as violist. The highlight of Bruckner's _Mass #3_ is the beautiful opening _Kyrie_ where wonderful contrasts are created between soloists, choir, and a solo violin; but the rest of it also lives up to Bruckner's ambition as a composer who wrote on a grand scale. Speaking of grand scales, things were rounded out by Tippett's _Child of Our Times_, another ambitious work, to be enjoyed just for composer's sense of vision; on this recording by Davis, Jessye Norman takes center stage with her soaring "falcon" soprano.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karl Amadeus Hartmann - various works part two for tonight.

_Sinfonia Tragica_ for orchestra (1940 - rev. 1943):



_Symphonische Hymnen_ for large orchestra, adapted from the incomplete _Symphoniae Drammaticae_ for reciter and orchestra (1941-43):



The large-scale second piano sonata from 1945 was to be Hartmann's final composition for solo piano. The subtitle refers to the actual day when an appalled Hartmann witnessed thousands of inmates from Dachau being force-marched towards the Austrian border after the camp was abandoned by the SS as the American forces were about to bear down on them. The presence of an eleven-minute funeral march at the heart of the work tells its own story - as so many died on the march this is a sombre lament for those doomed as well as for those already dead who were found at the camp by the advancing US troops.

Piano Sonata No.2 [_27.IV.45_] (1945):










String Quartet no.2 (1945-46):










Symphony no.4 for string orchestra - based partly on the withdrawn _Symphonic Concerto for String orchestra and Soprano_ (orig. 1938 - rev. 1946-47):


----------



## Malx

Nono, Haydn and Grisey on the same disc - it shouldn't really work should it? 
But it does and sounds fabulous.


----------



## Rambler

*The Klemperer legacy - Brahms: Symphony No. 1, Tragic Overture and Alto Rhapsody* Philharmonia Orchestra with Christa Ludwig on EMI







Classic accounts.


----------



## Itullian

25, 29, 30


----------



## Knorf

Richard Wagner: _Siegfried_
Jess Thomas, Gerhard Stolze, Helga Dernesch, Thomas Stewart, Zoltán Kelemen, Karl Ridderbusch, Oralia Dominguez, Catherine Gayer
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Knorf

S P Summers said:


> I will never have any aversion to buying and exploring unfamiliar recordings of Prokofiev's piano concerti; especially if you're familiar with the Béroff cycle and have more recordings to recommend.
> ...
> Which ones should I buy next?


The Béroff/Masur cycle is superb, and never let anyone convince you otherwise.

A newer one I've had my eye on: Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8037155--prokofiev-piano-concertos-nos-1-5

The excerpted bit and bobs of this sound amazing!


----------



## PWoolfson

Si Mi chiamano Mimi

I heard this on the radio today, I had to find it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> The Béroff/Masur cycle is superb, and never let anyone convince you otherwise.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## Bourdon

*Silvius Weiss*

Suite en La mineur-L'Infidèle

I do not know music wich is more suited to drive away a bad temper than the music of Weiss.
Music so gently without becoming weak , brings light and solace to the heart
So well played that one give full attention to this courtly music and becomes your friend.


----------



## WVdave

Brahms; Double Concerto · Piano Quartet, Op. 60
Isaac Stern, Yo-Yo Ma, Claudio Abbado, Chicago Symphony Orchestra
CBS Masterworks ‎- MK 42387, CD, Album, USA & Canada, 1988.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 3*

Comparing Beroff to the Prokofiev cycle I have, it seems like Kitaenko doesn't have quite the magic of the former.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rmathuln

*Prokofiev: Cinderella Op. 87*
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn, cond. rec. 1995


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Choral Works (with orchestra)* Alice Coote, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks and the Bamberger Symphoniker conducted by Robin Ticciati on TUDOR















Here we have four works:
- Nanie
- Gesang der Parzen
- Alto Rhapsody
- Schicksalslied

Except for the Alto Rhapsody I guess these are lesser known works from Brahms. All worth hearing.

From early youth I've been a big fan of Brahms, finding his serious tone more to my liking than say Tchaikovsky. I guess I did go through a stage when I discovered other composers who excited my interest (Bruckner and Mahler) to such an extent that my enthusiasm for Brahms somewhat lessened. But it always good to hear from Brahms.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

Faramundo said:


> One of the jewels of my CD collection; I don't know why Wilbye and Weelkes are not more known by the general public.
> Can you advise me on interesting CD's that would entirely be devoted to them ? Thanks for your passion and/or expertise.


There is indeed not much,I hope that it will give you some direction.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> There is indeed not much,I hope that it will give you some direction.


Thanks for the pictures. I knew I had another Weelkes CD beside the one from Naxos, but I forgot what it looked like.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Herrmann: Symphony #1
James Sedares & Phoenix Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 4*

Listening on Spotify. This is so easy to listen to. I have the Kitaenko set, and it's kind of a chore to get through, at least for me.


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project - Amadeus Quartet CD4*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
String Quintet in C major K.515
String Quintet in E flat major K.614









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## Itullian

23, 28, 31


----------



## Itullian

4, 5, 6


----------



## Andante Largo

Ensemble Organum; Marcel Pérès - Compostela: Ad Vesperas Sancti Iacobi


----------



## Itullian

Some early ones


----------



## Dulova Harps On

No 11 from :

Charles Avison
12 Concerti Grossi After Domenico Scarlatti
Neville Marriner,conductor
Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Flutter

Olivier Messiaen's Turangalila Symphony


----------



## Knorf

Flutter said:


> Olivier Messiaen's Turangalila Symphony


Cool! Who is performing in this recording?


----------



## Flutter

Knorf said:


> Cool! Who is performing in this recording?


Riccardo Chailly with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Biwa

William Byrd: 
Praeludium MB 1
Pavan & Galliard Sir William Petre MB 3
Pavan & Galliard MB 52
John come kiss me now MB 81
Fantasia MB 25
Callino Casturame MB 35
Galliard MB 77
Lachrymae Pavan MB 54, Harding's Galliard MB 55
Monsieur's Alman MB 44
The Bells MB 38
Pavan & Galliards The Earl of Salisbury MB 15
If my complaints MB 118
Go from my window MB 79

Orlando Gibbons:
Lord Salisbury Pavan MB 18, Lord Salisbury Galliard MB 19

Aapo Häkkinen (harpsichord - Benedetto Floriani of 1570, virginal Joannes Ruckers of 1604)

https://earlymusicreview.com/william-byrd-late-music-for-the-virginals/


----------



## SanAntone

William Zinn - Works for String Quartet by The Wihan Quartet









*Elie Wiesel (A Portrait)* was written in 2012 and was inspired by the life of the Romanian born, Jewish-American professor, writer and Nobel Prize Winner, Elie Wiesel (b.1928).

"The piece opens deep on the cello before being answered by the strings. This dialogue is continued until the whole quartet comes together to develop the theme, a melancholy melody. Slowly the melody finds a more optimistic nature; a dignity and strength. There is a dramatic section before the music takes on a rhythmic, jaunty air that, eventually, becomes more laboured before picking up the pace again. A hushed section arrives for solo violin, high in its register, answered by the rest of the quartet before the music continues, full of emotion, so finely brought out by the Wihan Quartet. Eventually the jaunty theme returns soon offset by the more laboured, weighty theme. Towards the end the solo violin alternates with the cello displaying an emotional changeability before an impassioned section leads to a hushed coda." (*The Classical Reviewer*)


----------



## 13hm13

Vivaldi, RV541


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Ruins of Athens

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Rogerx

> Malx Was she? I am just waiting to press the go button on this one.....


 Malx

She was more then right and rightfully so, I also only new her from the duos with Thibergien which I like very much. Anyway I think this will be a nominee for best concert recording 2020.


----------



## Rogerx

*As it is Pentecost.*



Bach: Cantatas for Pentecost

Live recording at St Thomas Leipzig

Thomaner Conrad Zuber (soprano), Thomaner Robert Pohlers (alto), Martin Petzold (tenor), Reinhard Decker (bass) & Matthias Weichert (bass)

St Thomas's Boys Choir Leipzig & Gewandhaus Orchestra


----------



## Flutter

Witold Lutoslawski - Symphony no 4


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana & Liszt: Piano Works

Miroslav Sekera (piano)

Liszt: Concert Paraphrase on Rigoletto, S.434 after Verdi's opera
Liszt: Isolde's Liebestod (after Wagner), S447
Liszt: Lacrymosa from Mozarts Requiem, S550
Liszt: Transcendental Study, S139 No. 12 'Chasse-neige'
Smetana: Bagatelles and Impromptus for piano (8)
Smetana: Freundliche Landschaft (No. 3 from Sketches Op. 5)
Smetana: Macbeth & The Witches
Smetana: On the Sea Shore


----------



## Rogerx

Louise Farrenc: The Two Piano Quintets

Schubert Ensemble


----------



## Knorf

Pierre Boulez: _Pli selon Pli_
Christine Schäfer
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

One of Boulez's most gorgeous and fascinating compositions.


----------



## jim prideaux

Macal and the LPO.

Dvorak-9th Symphony/Symphonic Variations.

A symphony that due to over exposure has in many respects has been 'spoiled'....it takes a special recording and performance to remind the listener just how glorious this work is...…..Macal does just that!


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Joshua, HWV 64

James Gilchrist, Konstantin Wolff, Myung-Hee Hyun, Alex Potter & Georg Poplutz

Collegium Cartusianum, Peter Neumann


----------



## 13hm13

Schumann CC ...


----------



## sonance

Continued listening to Théodore Dubois (1837 - 1924) since yesterday, choosing a selection of different genres:

chamber music
- Piano Quintet (1905)
Trio Hochelaga, Jean-Luc Plourde, viola; Philippe Magnan, oboe (atma)










orchestral music
- Ouverture (from the opera "Frithiof"; 1892)
Les Siècles/François-Xavier Roth (musicales actes sud)










religious music
Chamber music with organ and motets 
- Hymne nuptial (for violin, viola, cello, harpe and organ; 1892)
- Agnus Dei (duo for soprano, tenor and organ; 1873)
- Ave Verum (for baritone and organ; 1873)
- Andante religioso (for cello and organ; 1894)
- Cantilène (for violin, horn and organ; 1903)
- Memorare (for soprano, tenor, bass and organ; 1922)
- Panis angelicus (1for tenor, harpe, cello, organ and double bass; 1873)
Katia Velletaz, soprano; Emiliano Gonzalez Toro, tenor; Benoît Arnold, baritone; Baptiste Lopez, violin; Caroline Donin, viola; Pauline Buet, cello; Mathieu Serrano, double bass; Clara Izambert, harp; Olivier Roussel, oboe; Matthieu Siegrist, horn; Diego Innocenzi, organ and conductor (aelous)










As I'll listen to more religious music with Dufay (coming next) I'll skip the "Messe pontificale" and his symphonies (which are in need of a little bit more "spice", imo), but on the whole this box with three CDs is a good introduction to Dubois:









Listening now to another Dubois concerto
- Piano Concerto no. 2 (1897)
Cédric Tiberghien, piano; BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Andrew Manze (hyperion)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karl Amadeus Hartmann - various works part three for late morning and afternoon.

_Concerto funebre_ for violin and string orchestra (1939 - rev. 1959):



Symphony no.2 - revised version of the _Adagio_ for large orchestra (orig. 1940-44 - rev. 1945-46):
Symphony no.3 - adapted from parts of the withdrawn _Symphony Klagegesang_ and the _Sinfonia Tragica_ (orig. 1940 and 1944 - adapted 1948-49):
_Symphonie concertante_ [Symphony no.5] - revision of the _Concerto for Wind Instruments and Double Basses_, originally the withdrawn _Concerto for Wind Instruments and Solo Trumpet_ (orig. 1933/1948-89 - rev. 1950):
Symphony no.6 for orchestra (1951-53): 
Symphony no.1 [_Versuch eines Requiems_] for contralto and orchestra - revised version of the _Cantata for Alto and Orchestra_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (orig. 1935-36 - rev. 1954-55):



Concerto for piano, with wind instruments and percussion (1953):


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Nono, Haydn and Grisey on the same disc - it shouldn't really work should it?
> But it does and sounds fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 136988
> 
> 
> View attachment 136989


A good disc, I agree, and the strange mixture works well enough. I'm a huge Hannigan fan and I love the Grisey piece (a lot) so I had to have this disc. So far, though, I have found that I prefer the Dubosc (with Cambreling) recording of the Grisey. Do you know it? I see there is also another recording of the work from Hannigan (with NYPO and Alan Gilbert) but I've not heard it. Of course, I am more than happy to have two contrasting accounts of the work and Hannigan is Hannigan. Maybe I should have all three!


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Violin Concerto
Josef Suk, Czech philharmonic Orchestra & Karel Ančerl


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Trying To Like Opera: Episode V The Indifference Strikes Back















I don't hate opera. I'm impressed by the performances and how difficult it is to do what they do. It just isn't something I look forward to sitting down and listening to. I think I'm going to give it a rest and try again down the road.


----------



## sonance

Is it correct to file Guillaume Dufay under the label "French" composer? According to English and French Wiki: yes; according to German Wiki: no. At least in the English/French/German lists of French composers there's a difference (German Wiki files Josquin Desprez and Guillaume Dufay under Belgian composers). That's probably due to the history of Franco-Flemish territories and it applies to other Franco-Flemish composers as well. - 
On top arises another question of filing the surname (or specification of origin) in the alphabetical order. For example: Josquin des Prez (= P, English Wiki) or Josquin Desprez (= D, French Wiki); Du Fay or Dufay? De Lalande or Delalande? And so on. - 
Please keep that in mind in case you think that I misfiled a composer (which of course can happen ..).

Now:

Guillaume Dufay [Du Fay] (c. 1397 - 1474)
- Missa Se la face ay pale (1452-58)
Diabolus in Musica/Antoine Guerber (alpha)


----------



## Bourdon

*Silvius Weiss*

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert- Natalie Dessay (soprano) & Philippe Cassard (piano), Thomas Savy (clarinet)

Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Schubert: Am Bach im Fruhling, D361
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D965 (Von Chezy / Muller)
Schubert: Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
Schubert: Die Stadt, D957 No. 11
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
Schubert: Ganymed, D544 (Goethe)
Schubert: Geheimes, D719 (Goethe)
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
Schubert: Im Frühling, D882
Schubert: Liebesbotschaft, D957 No.1
Schubert: Nachtviolen D752 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Nur wer die Sehnsucht kennt, D877/4
Schubert: Rastlose Liebe, D138
Schubert: Suleika I, D720


----------



## Joe B

Penelope Rapson leading Fiori Musicali with Kate Eckersley (soprano) in late cantatas by Domenico Scarlatti:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## The3Bs

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bach, English Suites
> *
> 
> Andras Schiff is one of those je ne sais quoi artists for me in particular. I end up liking just about everything he plays, and I don't really know why.
> 
> View attachment 136981


I never got into his Bach of the Decca years... however the ECM remakes are a different story altogether...


----------



## The3Bs

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bach, English Suites
> *
> 
> Murray Perahia is one of those je ne sais quoi artists for me in particular. I end up liking just about everything he plays, and I don't really know why.
> 
> View attachment 136986


:tiphat:
Beautiful recording on great sound!!!!


----------



## The3Bs

jim prideaux said:


> Macal and the LPO.
> 
> Dvorak-9th Symphony/Symphonic Variations.
> 
> A symphony that due to over exposure has in many respects has been 'spoiled'....it takes a special recording and performance to remind the listener just how glorious this work is...…..Macal does just that!


Probably my favorite Dvorak-9th Symphony recording...


----------



## Shosty

Fernando Sor - 19th Century Guitar
Gianluigi Giglio


----------



## The3Bs

Last night re-spins:

Amy Dickson - In Circles:








and

Piazzolla / Galliano - Concertos for Bandoneon & Accordion


----------



## The3Bs

This morning reprise:

Ferruccio Busoni - Concerto For Piano And Orchestra (With Male Chorus), Op. 39









Volker Banfield
Lutz Herbig
Symphonieorchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Top concerto, top orchestration and the marrying with the Male chorus is very nicely done.. 
I will backtrack on my comment from yesterday that the piano was drown out by the orchestra... That is not the case... it is just that the piano is recorded too recessed.... Like it is being played at the back of the hall... and the overall effect suffers from it.


----------



## sbmonty

millionrainbows said:


> What do you think of this recording, sbmonty? I have mixed feelings, since it has accompaniment added, which defines it harmonically. I like my chant to remain ambiguous.


I was a bit surprised initially, but I quite liked the accompaniment. I am fairly new to Gregorian Chant, but what little I have heard has been unaccompanied. The Te Deum with the bells, was particularly beautiful. Do you have any other recommendations? Favourite recordings?


----------



## The3Bs

Franz Liszt ‎- Concerto Pathetique









Claudio Crismani
Thomas Sanderling

Concerto Pathétique, For Piano & Orchestra (First World Recording) 
Malédiction, For Piano & String Orchestra R452 
Polonaise Brillante, For Piano & Orchestra R460 (after Carl Maria von Weber, Op.72)

On the Concerto Pathétique, is it really Liszt? Is it Gábor Darvas or Claudio Crismani? The end result might not be real Liszt but I still find it rather appealing and the piano is given the required relevance with the orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

Today I have for you a presentation of a widely unknown, but very significant, cembalo performer from Colombia: *Rafael Puyana!*

Rafael considered to be one of the best cembalo players of South America with a great number of very special recordings with Bach, Telemann, Scarlatti, Soler, De Falla etc. In todays presentation we have the chance to see (and to listen) a little bit of these composers, masterfully played from the great Colombian. (Philips DEU, 1XLP, affordable, top sound despite the age)


----------



## sbmonty

First week of the Early Music listening thread. 
Dunstable, John (1390 - 1453).


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Swanwhite - Complete incidental Music

Orchestral Works, Vol. 5

Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Joe B

Gerhard Weinberger leading Die Deutschen Bach-Vocalisten in Domenico Scarlatti's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Fountains of Rome/ Impressioni brasiliane/Pines of Rome/The Birds

London Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati
Recorded: 1957-07
Recording Venue: Watford Town Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 3

Symphonies 27-32-37 & 107


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0000hxm
Reluctant even to visit at first, and once there always more than a little homesick, this proudly Russian composer in fact lived in the United States of America for 25 years, from the end of the First World War until his death in 1943. His life there was principally that of a virtuoso performer, not a composer; and Rachmaninov gave recitals for presidents, recorded discs for Thomas Edison, and felt obliged to rattle off his "hated" Prelude in C sharp minor for concert audiences wherever he went.

Rachmaninov was slow to embrace his adopted country, never really learning proper English - his correspondence was all translated into Russian - and always looking back longingly to mother Russia, a place now inaccessible to him. But he did come to love the United States and eventually, in the final year of his life, became a citizen. By then he'd become immersed in American cultural life, relishing jazz music and even admiring Mickey Mouse's take on his ubiquitous Prelude.

Prelude in C sharp minor (arr. Barnet)
Charlie Barnet, saxophone
Charlie Barnet Rhythm Makers

3 Symphonic Dances, Op 45
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy, conductor

The Muse (14 Songs, Op 34)
Daniil Shtoda - Tenor
Iain Burnside - Piano

What Happiness (14 Songs, Op 34)
Evelina Dobraceva - Soprano
Iain Burnside - Piano

Vocalise (14 Songs, Op 34)
Ekaterina Siurina - Soprano
Iain Burnside - Piano

Lilacs 
Sergei Rachmaninov, piano

Produced by Dominic Jewel for BBC Wales


----------



## Vasks

Not as powerful and tuneful as Handel's Ode but still quite nice


----------



## Bourdon

:angel::cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^^^^
That was copyright protected .:lol:


----------



## Itullian

i love this set.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> That was copyright protected .:lol:


Is it crowded in Bòal ?


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Symphony No. 9 'From the New World' / Harris, Roy: Symphony No. 3

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Béla Bartók*

Violin Cioncerto No.2

Rhapsody for violin and orchestra 1 & 2

Gil Shaham
Chicago Symphony Orchestre Pierre Boulez


----------



## cougarjuno

Miaskovsky - Symphony no. 6


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Korngold & Nielsen: Violin Concertos
Jiyoon Lee, Odense Symphony Orchestra & Kristiina Poska


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today, loading up the CD player with more Leonard Bernstein from the later years with DG:

1. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_ (w/New York Phil. Orch.)
2. *Roy Harris*: _Symphony #3_; *William Schuman*: _Symphony #3_ (New York Phil. Orch.)
3. *Copland*: _Symphony #3_; _Quiet City_ (New York Phil. Orch.)
4. *Bernstein*: _Chinchester Pslams_; _Symphony #1 "Jeremiah"_; _Symphony #2 "Age of Anxiety"_ (w/Israel Phil. Orch. w/Vienna Boy's Choir on _Chinchester Psalms_; w/Christa Ludwig, soloist, on _Symphony #1 "Jeremiah"_; w/Lukas Foss, piano, on _Symphony #2 "Age of Anxiety"_)
5. *Bruckner*: _Symphony #9_ (w/Vienna Phil. Orch.)

Start with Bernstein's infamous recording of Tchaikovsky's 6th, taken at probably the slowest tempo on record as Bernstein tries to extract every morsel of flavor from each note. Some find it bizarre, but I found it better than I last remembered it. On to three by three; the third symphonies of American composers Roy Harris, William Schuman, and Aaron Copland; very well done. Bernstein OWNS the music of Aaron Copland. The highlight of Bernstein's own works recorded with the Israel Philharmonic and friends are the beautiful _Chinchester Psalms_, with the _Symphonies #1 and 2_ also having some nice moments. We round things out with one of the only two times that Bernstein ever recorded Bruckner for commercial release (the first was also the 9th with the NYPO for Columbia); though Bernstein and Bruckner may seem like an unusual combination, like the Tchaikovsky, I found it to be better than I remembered the last time I played it.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Todays listening so far:

Lalo and Saint-Saens from Anne Gastinel.









Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 7 'Sinfonia Antartica' - RLPO, Handley.









Beethoven, Symphony no 6 - NDRSO, Wand.









Disc 5 from the Holliger Schumann box.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> A good disc, I agree, and the strange mixture works well enough. I'm a huge Hannigan fan and I love the Grisey piece (a lot) so I had to have this disc. So far, though, I have found that I prefer the Dubosc (with Cambreling) recording of the Grisey. Do you know it? I see there is also another recording of the work from Hannigan (with NYPO and Alan Gilbert) but I've not heard it. Of course, I am more than happy to have two contrasting accounts of the work and Hannigan is Hannigan. Maybe I should have all three!


The Grisey is new to me so I have no idea how this recording compares, I'm happy enough with this one!


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000205n








Sicilian-born composer Alessandro Scarlatti had a love/hate relationship with the city of Rome. In the early part of his career, he was employed there by the self-exiled Queen Christina of Sweden, and he returned to the city for the last six years of his life, composing some of his finest work there. Lucie Skeaping explores Scarlatti's Roman years and some of the music he produced during his time in the Italian capital.


----------



## The3Bs

Franz Liszt ‎- Opera Transcriptions / Etudes d'Execution Transcendante d'après Paganini









Alfred Brendel - Opera Transcriptions
Louis Kentner - Etudes d'Execution Transcendante d'après

Another CD I treasure in my collection. The only pity is the relatively poor sound of the piano... but if you get your ears adapted .... then Early/Young Brendel is fantastic!!!! I have been critical of Brendel in the past, but the young Bendel was a real firebrand..

The etudes also show another pianist that us not much mentioned ... again the somewhat dry piano on top of dry acoustics deters from appreciating to the full Kentner's technique and approach. For that I propose some other Appian CD releases...


----------



## Joachim Raff

Music composed and conducted by
Bernard Herrmann

Performed by
The National Philharmonic Orchestra

Label/No.: Unicorn-Kanchana UKCD 2063

Saturday Symphony on Sunday. A pleasure as usual.


----------



## Merl

Very enjoyable recordings. I wasn't familiar with Hindemith's quartets before these week but now I want to explore more. The Juilliards play three beautifully.


----------



## Enthusiast

Responding to or prompted by various other threads, these were highlights ...

















In both cases I listened to the whole disc.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> The Grisey is new to me so I have no idea how this recording compares, I'm happy enough with this one!


It is for me a key work of the last 25 years - still quite new but it stands out as a great masterpiece! I hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## fluteman

Dimace said:


> Today I have for you a presentation of a widely unknown, but very significant, cembalo performer from Colombia: *Rafael Puyana!*
> 
> Rafael considered to be one of the best cembalo players of South America with a great number of very special recordings with Bach, Telemann, Scarlatti, Soler, De Falla etc. In todays presentation we have the chance to see (and to listen) a little bit of these composers, masterfully played from the great Colombian. (Philips DEU, 1XLP, affordable, top sound despite the age)
> 
> View attachment 137030


Yes, but I'd call Puyana widely known, not widely unknown, at least when it comes to harpsichord players after Landowska. Gustav Leonhardt, Igor Kipnis, Christopher Hogwood (a student of Puyana) and more recently Trevor Pinnock come to mind as well. Maybe you're right, and these harpsichordists need a PR consultant.


----------



## Eramire156

*For this week's string quartet thread*

*Paul Hindemith 
String Quartet no.4 (3) op.22









The Hollywood Quartet *

recorded on 2 & 3 April 1951

Currently numbered four, the opus 22 used to be number three, although mono this is killer performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, both piano concertos*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Eramire156 said:


> Although mono this is killer performance.


I was wondering about that, if the boxed set is as good as I think it must be. Although it's probably impossible to find.


----------



## Itullian

Got this like new for 13usd.
I like it!!!


----------



## Eramire156

Manxfeeder said:


> I was wondering about that, if the boxed set is as good as I think it must be. Although it's probably impossible to find.


Hmv Japan but currently out of print.

https://www.hmv.co.jp/en/artist_Quartet-Classical_000000000222284/item_The-Art-of-Hollywood-String-Quartet-1939-1961-15CD_8586168

But it had been out of print before, six months later it was back in stock.


----------



## Joachim Raff

_"One of my favourite PCs and this new version is a monster" _


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Herrmann: Symphony No. 1 . Sedares. Phoenix. For Saturday Symphony. Quite enjoyable.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 4. Abbado, Vienna. Excellent performnace.










Strauss: Ein Heldenleben, Till Eulenspiegel. Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan & Michel Schwalbé. Excellent Strauss.










Brahms: Trio In a Minor, Op. 114, 2 Gesange Op. 91, Viola Sonatas (transc from Clarinet) Silke Avenhaus, Gustav Rivinius & Thomas Riebl Michelle Breedt. This is an outstanding album. I especially enjoyed the songs and viola transcriptions. Recommended. (Couldn't find the album cover).

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10. Shipway, RPO. Fabulous and recommended.


----------



## eljr

Presto Recording of the Week
13th February 2012
First Choice
Building a Library
October 2015
First Choice
Orchestral Finalist
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2013
Orchestral Finalist
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
April 2012
Disc of the month
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
March 2012
Disc of the Month
Recommended Recording
Presto Favourites
Recommended Recording
Winner - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2012
Winner - Concerto


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Beethoven's String Quartet No 14 Op. 131, brilliantly played by the Quatuor Ébène in this recently-released set:


----------



## Flamme

Dohnanyi's Variations on a Nursery Tune and Dvorak's Symphony No 7 performed by Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Catriona Young presents.

01:01 AM
Ernst von Dohnanyi (1877-1960)
Variations on a Nursery Tune, Op 25
Martin Sturfalt (piano), Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Giedre Slekyte (conductor)

01:26 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Symphony No 7 in D minor, op 70
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Giedre Slekyte (conductor)

02:05 AM
Einar Englund (1916-1999)
The White Reindeer (Valkoinen puura) - suite for orchestra (1952)
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Petri Sakari (conductor)

02:19 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Don Quixote, Op.35
Pierre Fournier (cello), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, George Szell (conductor)

03:01 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Quintet for 2 violins, viola and 2 cellos (D.956) in C major
Royal String Quartet, Christian Poltera (cello)

03:54 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Piano Sonata in F major, K 332 (2nd mvt Adagio)
Henri Sigfridsson (piano)

04:00 AM
Leonardo Leo (1694-1744)
Miserere Mei Deus - concertato a due chori
Ensemble William Byrd, Graham O'Reilly (conductor)

04:18 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897), Antonin Dvorak (arranger)
5 Hungarian dances (nos.17-21) orch. Dvorak (orig. pf duet)
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Eivind Aadland (conductor)

04:30 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Sonata in D minor 'La Folia' Op 1 no 12
Musica Antiqua Koln

04:39 AM
Richard Wagner (1813-1883)
Tannhauser - Overture
Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Ros-Marba (conductor)

04:54 AM
Maurice Ravel (1875-1937), Quinto Maganini (arranger)
Pavane pour une infante défunte
Roger Cole (oboe), Linda Lee Thomas (piano)

05:01 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Auf dem Wasser zu singen (D.774)
Edith Wiens (soprano), Rudolf Jansen (piano)

05:04 AM
Ester Magi (b.1922)
Murdunud aer (The broken oar)
Estonian National Male Choir, Ants Soots (director)

05:09 AM
Richard Wagner (1813-1883)
Prelude to Act 1 from Lohengrin
Orchestre du Conservatoire de Musique du Quebec, Franz-Paul Decker (conductor)

05:18 AM
Grazyna Bacewicz (1909-1969)
Serenade for orchestra 
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jan Krenz (conductor)

05:23 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750), Ferruccio Busoni (transcriber)
Adagio and Fugue from Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C major BWV 564
Vladimir Horowitz (piano)

05:34 AM
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908)
Overture to The Maid of Pskov
BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky (conductor)

05:42 AM
Eugene Bozza (1905-1991)
New Orleans
Csaba Wagner (trombone), Yamamoto Maki (piano)

05:48 AM
Eugene Goossens (1893-1962)
Fantasy for nine wind instruments (Op 36)
Janet Webb (flute), Guy Henderson (oboe), Lawrence Dobell (clarinet), Christopher Tingay (clarinet), John Cran (bassoon), Robert Johnson (horn), Fiona McNamara (bassoon), Clarence Mellor (horn), Daniel Mendelow (trumpet)

05:58 AM
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
Ruy Blas (overture) Op 95
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlavek (conductor)

06:07 AM
Edward Elgar (1857-1934)
4 Choral Songs, Op 53
BBC Symphony Chorus, Stephen Jackson (conductor)

06:22 AM
Sergey Rachmaninov (1873-1943)
Sonata for cello and piano in G minor (Op.19)
Elizabeth Dolin (cello), Francine Kay (piano)








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jn69


----------



## Knorf

My personal Bach cantata pilgrimage continues... Whit Sunday.

J. S. Bach, Cantatas BWV 172, 59, 74, 34
Lisa Larsson, Nathalie Stutzmann, Derek Lee Rabin, Christoph Genz, Panajotis Iconomou 
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Bourdon

*Silvius Weiss*

CD 3


----------



## Rambler

*Massenet: Manon* Victoria de los Angeles & Henri Legay conducted by Pierre Monteux on Testament







I'm listening to this three disc mono set which also includes Debussy 'La Damoiselle elue' and Berlioz 'Les Nuits d'ete', conducted by Charles Munch.

Very engaging vocal performances here.


----------



## Itullian

Checking this set out though i am not a big fan of Rattle.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas, Op. 31
*


----------



## Knorf

Itullian said:


> Checking this set out though i am not a big fan of Rattle.


Me, neither, but I give what he does a listen occasionally just in case. Please post you thoughts, if you would.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project - Amadeus Quartet CD12*

*Franz Schubert 
String Quartet no.14 in D minor
String Quartet no.12 in C minor

Johannes Brahms
String Quartet in C minor op.51 no.1









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## Itullian

Very much enjoying this set.


----------



## Knorf

Carlos Chávez: Selections from _Pirámide_ and _Los Cuatro Soles_ (complete ballet)
Ambrosian Singers, London Symphony Orchestra, Carlos Chávez

Extraordinarily bracing and exciting stuff.


----------



## Malx

This evening discs including a couple of very good relatively modern Violin Concertos from Gubaidulina and Dutilleux.

Earlier:









Now:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Piano Concerto #1
Kun-Woo Paik, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra & Eliahu Inbal


----------



## 13hm13

Joseph Suder
Chamber Symphony in A major and I. Symphonic music for organ and orchestra


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bizet: Symphony in C

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
François Leleux

_"A hugely enjoyable disc"_


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

How is Mutter playing Bach? I can't imagine what that would sound like.


----------



## Itullian

15, 19, 20, 21
Love this guys playing.


----------



## Knorf

Felix Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 "Scottish"
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

The Abbado's best recordings thread made me think of this. Happy to revisit this now classic recording! The Italian Symphony on this disc is also excellent.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Verklärte Nacht Op. 4
Artemis Quartet
Thomas Kakuska viola
Valentin Erben cello

Chamber Symphony # 1 Op 9
Simon Rattle
Birmingham Contemporary Music Group

Chamber Symphony # 2 Op 38
Jeffery Tate
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Franz Liszt ‎- Opera Transcriptions / Etudes d'Execution Transcendante d'après Paganini
> 
> View attachment 137040
> 
> 
> Alfred Brendel - Opera Transcriptions
> Louis Kentner - Etudes d'Execution Transcendante d'après Paganini
> 
> Another CD I treasure in my collection. The only pity is the relatively poor sound of the piano... but if you get your ears adapted .... then Early/Young Brendel is fantastic!!!! I have been critical of Brendel in the past, but the young Bendel was a real firebrand..
> 
> The etudes also show another pianist that us not much mentioned ... again the somewhat dry piano on top of dry acoustics deters from appreciating to the full Kentner's technique and approach. For that I propose some other Appian CD releases...


Another Spin of:
Franz List: Etudes d'Execution Transcendante d'après Paganini
Louis Kentner

Now more attuned to the sound... This is so spectacular... to rival a lot of established well known pianists...
This made me go look for other versions around and the only other pianists with a La Campanella that is at the same level are:
Grigory Ginzburg - nothing more to say here (even though what I saw on youtube suffers from terrible sound towards the end)
Yundi Li - in modern sound .... but a bit too bright tone here and there.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137062


*Perotin*

The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier, director

1989


----------



## The3Bs

Late night symphony...

Johannes Brahms / Robert Schumann ‎- Symphonie No. 1 / Overture, Scherzo & Finale









Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker

The Brahms on this CD is from 1964.

Big, bold and ... very well recorded... This is not a question of best this best that... just of music making... and here as one of my first Brahms' 1st this still one I come back to...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Torelli: The Original Brandenburg Concertos
Kah-Ming Ng & Charivari Agréable


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listening to an interview with Todd Barton, electronic music wizard, with some examples of his music. I'm actually having a Skype session with him on tuesday, since I'm a bit strange these days and have gotten synthomania. I learned a whole lot about synths the last month.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137066


*Robert Schumann*

Piano Quintet, op. 44
Piano Quartet, op. 47

Menahem Pressler, piano
Emerson String Quartet

1995


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Edmund Rubbra Symphony # 1 Op 44
Richard Hickox BBC National Orchestra of Wales


----------



## elgar's ghost

The downside of taking an early evening nap which spills over until after midnight - does it mean I'm staying up late or am I instead up early? Now that I'm wide awake and my body clock's out of whack I might as well listen to what I had intended to hours before.

Karl Amadeus Hartmann - various works part four of four.

Concerto for viola and piano, with wind instruments and percussion (1954-56):



Symphony no.7 for large orchestra (1957-58):
Symphony no.8 for large orchestra (1960-62):



Karl Amadeus Hartmann's only 'proper' opera is set during the Thirty Years War, a particularly relentless and bloody conflict which laid waste to vast swathes of central Europe during the 17th century, and how it impacts on a naïve country lad who experiences the worst of it from two sides, initially as a peasant boy whose village is ravaged (fondly named Simplicius ('Simpleton)' by the kindly hermit who adopted him afterwards) and later as an underage soldier pressed into service.

Composed not long after the Nazis took power and just before the composer put his career on ice in silent protest against Hitler's regime, it could be said that the opera's subject matter was an eerie premonition of the many horrors to follow during WWII. _Simplicius Simplicissimus_ wasn't performed until the end of the 1940s, by which time Hartmann was deservedly in a better position to make a new start. Hartmann thoroughly revised the opera later on, and it is the revised version which is performed here.

_Simplicius Simplicissimus_ [_The Simplest Simpleton_] - opera in three parts after the novel by Jakob von Grimmelhausen [Libretto: Hermann Scherchen/Wolfgang Petzet/Karl Amadeus Hartmann] (1934-35 - rev. 1957):


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in music by Howard Hanson:








*Symphony No. 1 "Nordic"
Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitsky
Symphony No. 2 "Romantic"*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Complete Songs Volume 7

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Graham Johnson (piano)

Brahms: An die Tauben, Op. 63 No. 4
Brahms: Blinde Kuh, Op.58, No.1 (Kopisch)
Brahms: Eine gute, gute Nacht (No. 6 from Acht Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 59)
Brahms: Erinnerung, Op. 63 No. 2
Brahms: Frühlingstrost, Op. 63 No. 1
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 3 Nos. 1-6
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 43 Nos. 1-4
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 6 Nos. 1-6
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 70 Nos. 1-4
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 105
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 47
Brahms: Lieder (6), Op. 97
Brahms: Lieder und Gesänge (8), Op. 57
Brahms: Lieder und Gesänge (8), Op. 59
Brahms: Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 58, Nos. 1-8
Brahms: Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 63, Nos. 1-9
Brahms: Lieder und Romanzen, Op. 14, Nos. 1-8
Brahms: Minnelied, WoO 36 No. 2 'So will ich frisch und fröhlich sein'
Brahms: Nachtigall, Op. 97 No. 1
Brahms: Nachwirkung, Op. 6 No. 3
Brahms: O liebliche Wangen, Op. 47 No. 4
Brahms: Schöner Augen, schöne Strahlen (No. 39 from Deutsche Volkslieder)
Brahms: Serenade, Op. 58 No. 8
Brahms: Serenade, Op. 70 No. 3
Brahms: So wünsch' ich ihr ein gute Nacht (No. 18 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO 33)
Brahms: Trennung, Op.14 No. 5
Brahms: Verrat, Op. 105 No. 5
Brahms: Vor dem Fenster Op. 14 No. 1


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

*Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka June 1th 1804*



Glinka: Spanish Overture No. 1 'Capriccio brillante on the Jota Aragonese', etc.

BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky


----------



## regenmusic

Martucci: Music for String Quartet, Piano Trios, Piano Quintet


----------



## Rogerx

Palestrina: Mass for Pentecost & Motets

Christ Church Cathedral Choir, Stephen Darlington

Dum complerentur
Exsultate Deo
Mass for Pentecost
O bone Jesu
Sicut cervus
Super flumina Babylonis


----------



## Faramundo

I too find solace in that great composer's music...


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 and other works

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk


----------



## pianozach

Earlier today part of *Mahler 8* was a "next up" on YouTube . . . It was listed as the Adagio, and was very long, and very wonderful. I don't have a clue who did it, as I wasn't paying THAT close attention.

Just finished up *Paul McCartney's Standing Stone*, some of which is quite nice, especially if you can't give it your full attention. There's some lovely orchestrations, and the occasional catchy melody.


----------



## Marinera

Rosa e Orticha - Music of the Trecento
Ensemble Syntagma, Alexandre Danilevski

Absolutely captivating music and performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Tosca

Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano), Carlo Cava (Angelotti), Piero De Palma (Spoletta), Leonardo Monreale (Sciarrone), Herbert Weiss (Un pastore), Alfredo Mariotti (Un carceriere)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1962-09-24
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Knorf

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Malx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> How is Mutter playing Bach? I can't imagine what that would sound like.


On this recording she is technically sound as far as a layman such as myself can determine but doesn't get into the soul of the music as others do. She uses a baroque bow which is a change from her earlier recordings of Bach (which I haven't heard) but somehow the performance still lacks something. It is a case of all the right notes are there in the right order, if you hadn't heard the pieces before I'm sure all would sound perfectly fine but there are many other recordings that get closer to the heart of the works - that of course is only my opinion.
I did buy the disc mainly for the Gubaidalina Concerto.


----------



## Malx

Finished off the Holliger Schumann box with disc six which was a collection of Overtures and the 'Zwickauer' Simphony.

All things considered a very good box - that's me got enough Schumann Symphonic recordings so I now consider that particlar corner of the collection complete.....


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Presto Recording of the Week
29th July 2016
Orchestral Choice
BBC Music Magazine
August 2016
Orchestral Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2016
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Orchestral
Gramophone Awards
2017
Finalist - Orchestral
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2016


----------



## Bourdon

*Silvius Weiss*

CD 4

Sonata 10-11-12

Michel Cardin Baroque Lute

Although you immediately hear that this is music by Silvius Weiss, you are nevertheless surprised by the almost inexhaustible ingenuity of melodies woven into infectious dance forms.
Michel Cardin a student of Eugen Dombois , a lute player who knows how to hold your attention in this almost endless stream of enchanting music.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Symphony No 7 - Berlin PO, Ferenc Fricsay.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos

Natalie Clein (cello), Recreation-Grosses Orchester Graz, Michael Hofstetter


----------



## Joe B

*Adam's Lament* (Latvian Radio Choir/Vox Clamantis/Sinfonietta Riga)
*Beatus Petronius* (Latvian Radio Choir/Sinfonietta Riga)
*Salve Regina *(Latvian Radio Choir/Sinfonietta Riga)
*Statuit Ei Dominus *(Latvian Radio Choir/Vox Clamantis/Sinfonietta Riga)
*Alleluia-Tropus* (Vox Clamantis/Sinfonietta Riga)
*L'Abbé Agathon* (Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir/Tallinn Chamber Orchestra)
*Estonian Lullaby* (Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir/Tallinn Chamber Orchestra)
*Christmas Lullaby* (Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir/Tallinn Chamber Orchestra)


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Hugues Dufourt (*1943)
- L'Afrique d'après Tiepolo (for piano and ensemble; 2005)
- L'Asie d'après Tiepolo (for ensemble; 2009)
ensemble recherche (kairos)










now:
Paul Dukas (1865 - 1935)
- L'apprenti sorcier (1897)
- La péri: Fanfare ("Fanfare pour précéder La Péri"; 1912)
- La péri: Poème dansé (ballet; 1911)
- Symphony in C major (1896)
RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra/Jean-Luc Tingaud (naxos)


----------



## Marinera

Daniel Brel - Quatre chemins de mélancolie. Poème Harmonique; Vincent Dumestre









CD1 - The Old Hall Manuscript. The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Enthusiast

sonance said:


> earlier:
> Hugues Dufourt (*1943)
> - L'Afrique d'après Tiepolo (for piano and ensemble; 2005)
> - L'Asie d'après Tiepolo (for ensemble; 2009)
> ensemble recherche (kairos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now:
> Paul Dukas (1865 - 1935)
> - L'apprenti sorcier (1897)
> - La péri: Fanfare ("Fanfare pour précéder La Péri"; 1912)
> - La péri: Poème dansé (ballet; 1911)
> - Symphony in C major (1896)
> RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra/Jean-Luc Tingaud (naxos)


I suspect you are going alphabetically. It seems to be giving you good variety.


----------



## Enthusiast

A strikingly excellent Beethoven 9 ... the best I have heard for quite a while (and I have heard a good few - including Skrowaczewski's, Bernstein, Bohm, Haselbock ...). This whole set is first rate and I prefer it greatly to his revolutionary first set for its better playing and recording and also for Norrington's maturing take on these works.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov


----------



## Marinera

Water. Hélène Grimaud, piano.


----------



## sbmonty

Hindemith: Symphonie "Mathis Der Maler".


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Don Juan Op.20
Tod und Verklärung Op.24


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Puccini: Tosca
> 
> Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano), Carlo Cava (Angelotti), Piero De Palma (Spoletta), Leonardo Monreale (Sciarrone), Herbert Weiss (Un pastore), Alfredo Mariotti (Un carceriere)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper
> Herbert von Karajan
> Recorded: 1962-09-24
> Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


:tiphat:

These Vienna recordings Karajan made in the 50's and 60's are sooo very good!!


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart
> 
> Violin Concerto & Other Short Works
> 
> Daniel Lozakovich (violin)
> 
> National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov


:tiphat:

It has been a while since you listen to this... 

It is a very good take on the Violin Concerto... but I like even more the small pieces on the CD...


----------



## Rogerx

> The3Bs These Vienna recordings Karajan made in the 50's and 60's are sooo very good!!


For me unbeatable.


----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Late night symphony...
> 
> Johannes Brahms / Robert Schumann ‎- Symphonie No. 1 / Overture, Scherzo & Finale
> 
> View attachment 137063
> 
> 
> Herbert von Karajan
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> The Brahms on this CD is from 1964.
> 
> Big, bold and ... very well recorded... This is not a question of best this best that... just of music making... and here as one of my first Brahms' 1st this still one I come back to...


Re-spin ... and now going into the Schumann


----------



## sonance

Enthusiast said:


> I suspect you are going alphabetically. It seems to be giving you good variety.


Enthusiast - Yes. My collection - at least the first half - is in chronological order (the second half just placed anywhere in the apartment; searching takes a lot of time ...) So going alphabetically I hoped to get more variety.

Listening now:
Gabriel Dupont (1878 - 1914)
- Les Heures dolentes (1903-05)
- La Maison dans les Dunes (1907-09)
Émile Naoumoff, piano (saphir)










Contrary to the CD's headline "Complete Works for Solo Piano" there are missing "Airs de ballet" (Pavane, Aria; 1895) and "Feuillets d'album" (Valse, Fughette, Berceuse, Air à danser; 1897). These works are added in the recording of Bo Ties (which I don't have):


----------



## Rogerx

Guastavino & Rachmaninoff

Martin Klett
Guastavino: Bailecito (1940)
Guastavino: Cantos Populares (10)
Guastavino: Las niñas (No. 1 from Tres romances argentinos)
Guastavino: Sonatina in G minor
Guastavino: Tres Romances Nuevos (1955)
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 36


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Joachim Raff

Another Unsung composer that needs greater exposure


----------



## Malx

Its been too long since I gave this disc a spin, I generally regard this as being the favourite of the Martinu discs in my collection. The variety of works and the quality of the interpretations is first class.


----------



## Merl

Enthusiast said:


> A strikingly excellent Beethoven 9 ... the best I have heard for quite a while (and I have heard a good few - including Skrowaczewski's, Bernstein, Bohm, Haselbock ...). This whole set is first rate and I prefer it greatly to his revolutionary first set for its better playing and recording and also for Norrington's maturing take on these works.
> 
> View attachment 137088


Couldn't agree more. It's one of my favourite cycles and that's why I gave it an A* in my reviews


----------



## Vasks

*Catel - Overture in C (Bourgeois/US Marine Band/USMB)
Nielsen - Paraphrase on "Nearer My God" (Rundell/Royal Northern College Winds/Chandos)
Grainger - Lincolnshire Posy (Fennell/Cleveland Symphonic Winds/Telarc)
Diamond - Tantivy (Corporon/Cincinnati Conservatory Wind Symphony/Klavier)*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Foerster: Violin Concertos
Ivan Ženatý, The BBC Symphony Orchestra & Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## The3Bs

Liszt - Orchestral Works









Herbert von Karajan 
Berliner Philharmoniker‎

Mephisto Waltz (1972)
Les Préludes (1968)
Fantasia On Hungarian Folk Melodies (Shura Cherkassky) (1961)
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 5 (1975)
Mazeppa (1961)
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 (1975)
Tasso. Lamento e Trionfo (1975)
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 4 (1968)

Every now and then I try some of Liszt's orchestral output.... always with mixed results... The Fantasia on this CD works spectacularly well as well as the Hungarian Rhapsodies... the rest ... so so... I prefer Liszt piano output...


----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> Couldn't agree more. It's one of my favourite cycles and that's why I gave it an A* in my reviews


I've been going through your A-rated sets for a couple of weeks, now - or those I have access to - and can almost always hear why you rated them as A. I don't really have time for many Bs, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto for the Left Hand*


----------



## Rogerx

T


> he3Bs Every now and then I try some of Liszt's orchestral output.... always with mixed results... The Fantasia on this CD works spectacularly well as well as the Hungarian Rhapsodies... the rest ... so so... I prefer Liszt piano output...


 The Fantasia On Hungarian Folk Melodies (Shura Cherkassky) is out of this world!:angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Violin Concertos

Alina Ibragimova (violin)

State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia 'Evgeny Svetlanov', Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## pianozach

I'm going with the *Piatigorsky Plays The Schumann Cello Concerto* to start the day.
Gregor Piatigorsky; John Barbirolli: London Philharmonic Orchestra

Nicht zu schnell (A minor - A major)
Langsam (F major)
Sehr lebhaft (A minor - A major)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Paine: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 23

New York Philharmonic
Zubin Mehta

_" ..._ Beethoven not quite, but listen to the resemblance" _


----------



## Enthusiast

More Beethoven with Merl's stamp of approval. Lots of magic in with some slightly slow speeds.


----------



## Malx

Andrzej Panufnik, Sinfonia di Sfere - LSO, David Atherton.

Super music and recording.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

CD 3

La Stravaganza concertos 1-6


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Merl

Another one up for review in a week or so, so I'm giving nothing away. Symphony 5.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 15 'Pastorale', 19, 20, 26 'Les Adieux' - Paul Lewis.


----------



## Guest

Works byCouperin (1668 - 1733), Robert De Visée (v. 1650-1665 - after 1732), Michel Lambert (1610-1696), Marin Marais (1656 - 1728) Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643-1704), Jean-Henry D'Anglebert (1629- 1691) Antoine Forqueray (1672-1745) Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137106


*Gaetano Donizetti*

Lucia di Lammermoor

Ambrosian Opera Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra
Ion Marin, conductor

1993, reissued 2001


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> T
> The Fantasia On Hungarian Folk Melodies (Shura Cherkassky) is out of this world!:angel:


Totally concur.... that is why I stated "The Fantasia on this CD works spectacularly well"...

Cherkassky's magic at the keyboard and Karajan adding some majestic accompaniment (without overdoing it)...worked spectacularly!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part one for the rest of today.

Hyperion's extensive - but not quite exhaustive - Robert Simpson project has been one of my most enjoyable voyages of discovery over the years, and without Hyperion so little of Simpson's music would be available. Simpson has had his detractors: one particular complaint about his music is that he doesn't take his ideas anywhere, as if he lollygags or wanders around in circles without propelling the music forward to any logical destination - I'm no academic so I won't argue about against the whys and wherefores, but I've always been attracted to Simpson's soundworld and for me that's the clincher.

Piano Sonata (1946):
_Variations and Finale on a Theme of Haydn_ for piano (1948):










String Quartet no.1 (1951-52):










String Quartet no.2 (1953):



Symphony no.1 (1951):
Symphony no.2 (1955-56):










Performers on symphonies 1 and 2:

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley (1)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley (2)

_Canzona_ for brass instruments (1958):


----------



## Guest

Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin played on the cello. Very nice--quite a different sound.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony No.3-14 & 15


----------



## Merl

Beethovened out so this fantastic set is going to take up my listening for the rest of the night.


----------



## Dimace

This German evening we have *Wagner and Tannhäuser.* The 1961 live recording from Bayreuth is here for you to enjoy it, with a glorious cast of singers like *Dietrich- Fischer Dieskau, Victoria de los Angeles, Theo Adam and Wolfgang Windgassen!!* *The Bayreuth Festival Orchestra conducting the great Wolfgang Sawallisch.* You can't find a better cast or director for this great opera. Super? Not exactly! The sound is a real disaster! I had made better recording on the stage, despite I have no idea how this things are working. It looks like that a bunch of amateurs gathered together in Bayreuth only to destroy this great night. A so disrespectful approach to Wagner must be written in the history books to be avoided in the future. So, if you want a real historic recording with the best performers, go for this one. (I suggest the 1998 and NOT the 2012 issue, only for collectability reasons. The sound is the same awful). If you want to listen Wagner, it is better to go to your bathroom and sing alone whatever is coming to your head. It will sound much better. *1 out of 5* only for the great cast was sacrificed from the sound engineers. (3xCDs, Opera d' Oro, USA, affordable)


----------



## Knorf

My personal Bach cantata pilgrimage continues... Whit Monday.

J. S. Bach, Cantatas BWV 173, 68, 174
Lisa Larsson, Nathalie Stutzmann, Derek Lee Rabin, Christoph Genz, Panajotis Iconomou 
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> I'm going with the *Piatigorsky Plays The Schumann Cello Concerto* to start the day.
> Gregor Piatigorsky; John Barbirolli: London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Nicht zu schnell (A minor - A major)
> Langsam (F major)
> Sehr lebhaft (A minor - A major)
> 
> View attachment 137097


It was . . . "pleasant".

Did not require active listening, nor was it distracting. *Schumann's Cello Concerto* takes a lot of insults because it's not all that _"demanding"_ a piece for a cellist.

I think that those looking for something virtuosic are missing that there are many ways of being a master composer or player - Because this concerto is not _"flashy"_ it requires a different kind of virtuosity to pull it off . . . restraint and patience, nuance and subtlety, an innate _'musicality'_.

I thought the sound quality was nice.


----------



## Knorf

New arrival in my mailbox!

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 and No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg

I'm listening in this order, 6 then 5, because Merl talked up this "Pastorale" so much. So far, he's not wrong.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hindemith, Concerto for Orchestra.*

This is amazing . . . for the first time, Hindemith isn't boring me. I think I might be making a breakthrough with this composer. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> New arrival in my mailbox!
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 and No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
> Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg
> 
> I'm listening in this order, 6 then 5, because Merl talked up this "Pastorale" so much. So far, he's not wrong.


I'm looking forward to your impressions of this set. Steinberg's 8th was my first classical LP back in the day, so I'm looking at this set with a sense of curiosity mixed with nostalgia.


----------



## MusicSybarite

This Karajan reading of the Nielsen may not be to break schemes, but it's interesting to hear.

Whilst the Nielsen is not thoroughly succesful, Tapiola receives one of the most poetic and majestic interpretations I know. All sounds so detailed and the mystical cold atmosphere is depicted to great effect. Magnificent.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Listening to a little bit of everything today...Hindemith SQ #4 is the weekly quartet so today I got to try out the Danish Quartet recording. Pavel Haas Dvorak quintets and now Emerson - Beethoven SQ #13. This is the first time I've heard this work and the second movement literally melts my face off. Ok, not literally, but it is amazing. Emerson's Beethoven cycle is 50% off at Presto right now and I'm thinking I may pull the trigger...


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven
Violin Sonata no.4 in A minor, op.23
Violin Sonata no.5 in F major op.24
Violin Sonata no.7 in C minor, op.30 no.2









Chloë Hanslip
Danny Driver*


----------



## Faramundo

Beautifully soothing.


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky - Cantata*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Taneyev, S: Suite de Concert Op. 28

David Oistrakh (violin)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Nicolai Malko


----------



## Guest




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brixi: Organ Concertos
Věra Hermanová, Robert Hugo & Capella Regia Musicalis


----------



## Knorf

New arrival!

Sergei Prokofiev: 
"Four Potraits and Dénoument" from _The Gambler_, Op. 49
_Autumnal Sketch_, Op. 8
From _The Tale of the Stone Flower_: Prologue, Op. 118; "Wedding Suite," Op. 126; "Gypsy Suite," Op. 127
Sinfonia Lahti, Dima Slobodeniouk

I could never have too much Prokofiev. This is inspired stuff, from early and late in Prokofiev's career.


----------



## Joe B

*A Song For Silenced Silenced Voices
Dialogues
I Remember*


----------



## Rambler

*Franck: Symphony & Symphonic Variations* Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Riccardo Chailly with Jorge Bolet (piano) on Decca.








I'm not a huge fan of Franck, with only a couple of CD's of his music in my collection. The Symphony works up a good head of steam to an exhilarating climax. But I find the route to this climax somewhat deliberate.

I am however aware that there are some chamber works rated quite highly by many.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

BREATHTAKING
_A Cornetto And A Voice Entwined_
*Biagio Marini - Nicolò Corradini - Giovanni Battista Bassani - Giacomo Carissimi - Tarquinio Merula, et al.*
Hana Blaziková - soprano
Bruce Dickey - cornetto
-Veronika Skuplik, Catherine Aglibut - violins
-Kris Verhelst - organ, harpsichord
-Mieneke van der Velden - viola da gamba
-Jakob Lindberg - theobro
_
Passacaille_


----------



## Rambler

*An English Celebration * Sir Charles Groves conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra on RPO Records.








Here we have some fantastic English works for string orchestras - demonstrating that writing for strings was an English strong point.

Elgar: Serenade for Strings. Not a trace of pomp and circumstance here!

Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge. A youthful masterpiece! Perhaps Britten somewhat showing off?

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis. A seminal work. It bowled me over when I first heard it as an adolescent.

Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a theme by Corelli. One of Tippet's finest works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hindemith, Symphonic Dances*

I'm finally enjoying Hindemith's music. I love it when a mental block gets lifted.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Silvestrov: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5
Jukka-Pekka Saraste & Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joachim Raff

Taneyev, S: Oresteia Overture, Op. 6

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## 13hm13

J. Suder: Piano Concerto, etc.









Performer: Oliver Triendl
Orchestra: NDR Hannover RPO
Conductor: Heiko-Mathias Forster
Composer: Joseph Suder
Audio CD (January 23, 2001)
Label: Thorofon


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphony #3
Andrew Manze & Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

New arrival!
W. A. Mozart Piano Concertos No. 20 in D minor, K. 466 and No. 21 in C major, K. 467
Friedrich Gulda
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137131


*Franz Schubert*

Lieder

Barbara Bonney, soprano
Geoffrey Parsons, piano

1994, reissued 2010


----------



## Joe B

Paul Hillier leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir (their second recording together):


----------



## Joachim Raff

Taneyev Piano Concerto

Moscow Russian Philharmonic
Conductor: Thomas Sanderling

_Composed at an early age but was abandoned because of critical comments. Although not by Tchaikovsky. Never returned to and left unfinished which was a great shame _


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Lovely recording:


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 1 on...

Méhul - The Complete Symphonies - Swierczewski


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 3

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Susanne Mentzer (mezzo-soprano), Suzanne Mentzer (mezzo-soprano), Lynne Dawson (soprano)
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Ladies Of The Philharmonisch Koor Toonskunt, Rotterdam
Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Music for Violin & Piano

Lydia Mordkovitch (violin) & Julian Milford (piano)

Elgar: Canto Popolare (In Moonlight)
Elgar: Chanson de Matin, Op. 15 No. 2
Elgar: Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
Elgar: La Capricieuse, Op. 17
Elgar: Mot d'Amour Op. 13 No. 1
Elgar: Offertoire, Op. 11
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Elgar: Sospiri, Op. 70
Elgar: Sursum corda, Op. 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise D911

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)

Kaufmann has come to this music at the right time...Each of these 24 songs is stamped with integrity and seriousness of purpose...The most striking qualities are its artless simplicity, its vocal... - Financial Times, 22nd February 2014,


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: La Traviata

Joan Sutherland (Violetta), Carlo Bergonzi (Alfredo) & Robert Merrill (Giorgio Germont)

Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Sir John Pritchard

Recorded: 1962-11-07
Recording Venue: Teatro Della Pergola, Florence

:angel:


----------



## Knorf

New arrival!

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies No. 1 in F major, Op. 21 and No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg


----------



## Shosty

Paul Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4

Amar Quartet & Zehetmair Quartet

Absolutely loving this quartet.


----------



## sonance

Lucien Durosoir (1878 - 1955)
- Jouvence (fantasy for principal violin and octet; 1921)
- Caprice (for cello and harp; 1921)
- Berceuse (for flute and piano; 1934)
- Incantation bouddhique (for Cor anglais and piano; 1946)
- Vitrail (for viola and piano; 1934)
- Au Vent des Landes (for flute and piano; 1935)
- Piano Quintet (1925)
Ensemble Calliopée/Karine Lethiec (alpha)










followed by the same composer's string quartets:
- String Quartet no. 1 (1919)
- String Quartet no. 2 (1922)
- String Quartet no. 3 (1934)
Quatuor Diotima (alpha)


----------



## The3Bs

Rambler said:


> *An English Celebration * Sir Charles Groves conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra on RPO Records.
> View attachment 137125
> 
> 
> Here we have some fantastic English works for string orchestras - demonstrating that writing for strings was an English strong point.
> 
> Elgar: Serenade for Strings. Not a trace of pomp and circumstance here!
> 
> Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge. A youthful masterpiece! Perhaps Britten somewhat showing off?
> 
> Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis. A seminal work. It bowled me over when I first heard it as an adolescent.
> 
> Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a theme by Corelli. One of Tippet's finest works.


One of my few treasured discs of English Composers.... normally not my cup of tee... but have enjoyed this very much!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Ludwig van Beethoven ‎- Piano Concertos No. 0 · No. 2 No. 6 (World Premiere Recording)









Sophie-Mayuko Vetter
Peter Ruzicka
Hamburg Symphony Orchestra

Lovely 0 and 2nd ... but was not convinced by the 6th...


----------



## The3Bs

Yesterday evening - Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Brandenburg Concertos









Freiburger Barockorchester

Very good recording of the Brandenburg on good sound... however on first listen (Spotify) I am doubting it adds much more to what I already have:

- Cafe Zimmermann
- Akademie fr Alte Musik Berlin
- Jordi Savall
- Sigiswald Kujiken
- Musica Antiqua Koln - Goebel
- The English Concert - Trevor Pinnock

will have another spin later on ....


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Complete Works for Solo Piano Volume 1

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet has a wonderfully light touch, imbuing 'Les collines d'Anacapri' with a skittish exuberance, or creating delicate wisps of mist in 'Brouillards' evoking Debussy's advice... - BBC Music Magazine, July 2007, More…

Release Date: 30th Apr 2007
Catalogue No: CHAN10421
Label: Chandos
Series: Bavouzet Debussy Series

Presto Recording of the Week
14th May 2007
First Choice
Building a Library
March 2008
First Choice
Also Recommended
Building a Library
March 2018
Also Recommended


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas's first Verdi role, which she sang in Trieste in 1948 and, in my opinion, one of her greatest recordings. The rest of the cast is good without being exceptional (Tucker in splendid voice but apt to destroy the vocal line with aspirates and sobs, Tagliabue just past his best and Rossi-Lemeni authorative but woolly voiced) but Callas and Serafin are both superb and carry the opera.

According to Richard Osborne in Gramophone, the recording's shortcomings are "pushed into the shadows" by Callas's "transforming performance", and Jon Steane, reviewing the first LP reissue felt it was one of the roles best suited to her gifts.



> Her very first notes have a thrilling individuality of timbre and strength of character; she has only to sing "Padre, signore" for us to recognise instantly that tragic intensity of hers that was so powerful and personal... Where she is incomparable is in the way any phrase, whether of aria or recitative, is liable to light up suddenly as we have never known it do before.


London Green in _The Metropolitan Guide to Recorded Opera_ has this to say,



> As Leonora, Callas sets before us in the first five minutes a figure of tragic dimensions. Her initial utterance, "Oh angoscia" is half weariness, and "Ah, padre mio" reveals in a phrase her love for her father. At the end of her first aria we have a complete outline of the character: lost, intrepid, addicted to a dream of love. In addition to this, she reveals, upon arrival at the monastery, an element of desperate spiritual solitude and a radiant simplicity of faith in "La vergine degli angeli". in Act IV, "pace, pace" sounds once again the note of unanswerable longing, and finally she dramatises acceptance of the peace of death at the end. Of course, this is what Verdi put into his score, but how often do we hear it laid out so vividly, in all its mysterious complexity, in performance? There are, it should be said, a few wobbly top notes, but generally the voice is is rich, steady, and infinitely expressive.


and Lord Harewooed, writing in _Opera on Record_ talks of



> an unparalleled musical sensibility and imagination, subtle changes of tonal weight through the wonderfully shaped set-pieces, and a grasp of the musico-dramatic picture which is unique.


After those first performances in Trieste, Callas only sang the role once more, in Ravenna shortly before making this recording. What a shame it didn't remain part of her active repertoire.

I've also reviewed it on my blog.


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> New arrival in my mailbox!
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 and No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
> Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg
> 
> I'm listening in this order, 6 then 5, because Merl talked up this "Pastorale" so much. So far, he's not wrong.


Most of these have been available in various guises and, as a big Steinberg fan, I have many of them. I've always been happy with the sound but wonder if this new issue brings sonic improvements?


----------



## Enthusiast

The3Bs said:


> Yesterday evening - Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Brandenburg Concertos
> 
> View attachment 137147
> 
> 
> Freiburger Barockorchester
> 
> Very good recording of the Brandenburg on good sound... however on first listen (Spotify) I am doubting it adds much more to what I already have:
> 
> - Cafe Zimmermann
> - Akademie fr Alte Musik Berlin
> - Jordi Savall
> - Sigiswald Kujiken
> - Musica Antiqua Koln - Goebel
> - The English Concert - Trevor Pinnock
> 
> will have another spin later on ....


I think you hit the nail on the head. It isn't as special and filled with new insights as the wonderful Freiburg set of the suites (overtures) and ends up sounding much like other leading HIP sets. If you want a very different take on these concertos perhaps you need to turn to one of the Harnoncourt recordings (or maybe Collegium Aureum) from the early days of HIP Bach, before it became all the same. I wouldn't be without the Goebel, though.


----------



## Marinera

*Dvořák For Two*. Gil Shaham; Orli Shaham

Sonata in F maj, Op.57, B106; 
Romantic Pieces B.150 (Op.75) (rev. of Miniatures, B.149); 
Sonatina in G maj, Indian Lament, B.183 (Op.100)


----------



## Malx

The3Bs said:


> Yesterday evening - Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Brandenburg Concertos
> 
> View attachment 137147
> 
> 
> Freiburger Barockorchester
> 
> Very good recording of the Brandenburg on good sound... however on first listen (Spotify) I am doubting it adds much more to what I already have:
> 
> - Cafe Zimmermann
> - Akademie fr Alte Musik Berlin
> - Jordi Savall
> - Sigiswald Kujiken
> - Musica Antiqua Koln - Goebel
> - The English Concert - Trevor Pinnock
> 
> will have another spin later on ....


If you want an entirely different take on the Brandenburgs from those on your list give the English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Benjamin Britten a try. An older style but one that sits nicely beside the modern HIP alternatives in my collection.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Sonata in B minor BWV 1030


----------



## Shosty

Malcolm Arnold - Dance Music

Arnold, London Philharmonic Orchestra

This is my introduction to Arnold's music.


----------



## Rogerx

*Sir Edward William Elgar (2 June 1857 - 23 February 1934)*



Elgar: Enigma Variations, Kodály: Peacock Variations & Blacher: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Yesterday evening - Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Brandenburg Concertos
> 
> View attachment 137147
> 
> 
> Freiburger Barockorchester
> 
> Very good recording of the Brandenburg on good sound... however on first listen (Spotify) I am doubting it adds much more to what I already have:
> 
> - Cafe Zimmermann
> - Akademie fr Alte Musik Berlin
> - Jordi Savall
> - Sigiswald Kujiken
> - Musica Antiqua Koln - Goebel
> - The English Concert - Trevor Pinnock
> 
> will have another spin later on ....


I thought it was a great recording too, but when it came down to which recording I was going to purchase I just thought AKAMUS was a little bit better. That said, I ended up liking FB's orchestral suites more than AKAMUS. Both are great groups but I agree they kind of occupy the same "space".


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Marinera said:


> *Dvořák For Two*. Gil Shaham; Orli Shaham
> 
> Sonata in F maj, Op.57, B106;
> Romantic Pieces B.150 (Op.75) (rev. of Miniatures, B.149);
> Sonatina in G maj, Indian Lament, B.183 (Op.100)
> 
> View attachment 137148


How is this? I just added it to my playlist but haven't had a chance to give it a go yet?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I've been listening to a lot of chamber music lately. Needed a break and something new (to me) so I decided to chip away at my ignorance of Brahms music. Time to see why he's so loved and hated 

1st Symphony: 








2nd Piano Concerto:


----------



## Marinera

CD1 *Béla Bartók.* Ensemble Intercontemporain, Matthias Pintscher

Contrasts,
Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion


----------



## sonance

Maurice Duruflé (1902 - 1986)
Complete Organ Works
- Suite (1932; booklet: 1933)
- Chant Donné - Hommage à Jean Gallon (1949)
- Méditation (1964)
- Prélude sur l'Introit de l'Épiphanie (1961)
- Scherzo (1926)
- Fugue sur le thème du Carillon des Heures de la Cathédrale de Soissons (1962)
- Prélude, Adagio et Choral varié sur le thème du "Veni Creator" (1930)
- Prelude et fugue sur le nom d'Alain (1942)
Friedhelm Flamme, organ (cpo)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)

Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010

Chamber music with star players doesn't always work: lack of rehearsal time or oversized egos can often lead to performances high on surface glitz but low on understanding. Not here though: these young artists, already making waves in their individual careers, give us a recording of Mendelssohn's delectable piano trios that sparkles and fizzes from the outset.
The opening of the D minor Trio No 1 is a touch simpler than the Florestan's recent acclaimed reading but its urgency sweeps you along. They are particularly fine in the scherzi of both trios, with delightful portamenti in the D minor which seem to say 'look how easy this is'. In the finale, the new trio set off at a dancing pace; the Florestan are a touch steadier, which makes for an even more explosive contrast as the movement hots up.
The C minor Trio has long lived in the shadow of the D minor. It's darker, slower to reveal its secrets. The new version fully captures its ruggedness, the way that melodies are hewn from the musical material, rather than simply emerging complete as in No 1. The only real quibble is their spacious tempo for the second movement, a Venetian gondola song in all but name. It's played with great tenderness but does seem rather over-extended.
All in all, this new recording is irresistible, with the three players caught in a wholly natural ambience. It's always a good sign when you don't want to stop playing a disc long enough to write about it.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rogerx said:


> Mendelssohn - Piano Trios
> 
> Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)
> 
> Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010
> 
> Chamber music with star players doesn't always work: lack of rehearsal time or oversized egos can often lead to performances high on surface glitz but low on understanding. Not here though: these young artists, already making waves in their individual careers, give us a recording of Mendelssohn's delectable piano trios that sparkles and fizzes from the outset.
> The opening of the D minor Trio No 1 is a touch simpler than the Florestan's recent acclaimed reading but its urgency sweeps you along. They are particularly fine in the scherzi of both trios, with delightful portamenti in the D minor which seem to say 'look how easy this is'. In the finale, the new trio set off at a dancing pace; the Florestan are a touch steadier, which makes for an even more explosive contrast as the movement hots up.
> The C minor Trio has long lived in the shadow of the D minor. It's darker, slower to reveal its secrets. The new version fully captures its ruggedness, the way that melodies are hewn from the musical material, rather than simply emerging complete as in No 1. The only real quibble is their spacious tempo for the second movement, a Venetian gondola song in all but name. It's played with great tenderness but does seem rather over-extended.
> All in all, this new recording is irresistible, with the three players caught in a wholly natural ambience. It's always a good sign when you don't want to stop playing a disc long enough to write about it.


Thanks for writing about this. I've been wanting to check this recording out.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and Today I loaded the CD player with recordings which all feature the lovely voice of Leontyne Price:

1. *Verdi*: _Requiem_ (w/Leontyne Price, Rosalind Elias, Jussi Bjorling, Giorgio Tozzi, soloists/Fritz Reiner/Vienna Phil. Orch. & Choir)
2. Verdi: Requiem (continued); _Quattro Pezzi Sacri_ (Yvonne Minton, soloist/Zubin Mehta/Los Angeles Phil. Orch/Los Angeles Master Choral)
3. *Falla*: _El Amor Brujo_ (w/Leontyne Price/Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orch.); _Three-Cornered Hat_; _La Vida Breve_; *Albeniz*: _Iberia, Book 2: Triana_; *Granados*: _Goyescas: Intermezzo_; *Albeniz*: _Iberia, Book 1: Fete-Dieu a Seville_; _Book 4: Navarra_ (Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orch.)
4. *Richard Strauss*: _Also Sprach Zaracusthra_ (Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orch.); _Four Last Songs_ (Leontyne Price/Erich Leinsdorf/New Philharmonia Orch.); _"Awakening Scene" from "Die Frau ohne Schatten"_ (Leontyne Price/Erich Leinsdorf/New Philharmonia Orch./Men of the Ambrosian Opera Chorus)
5. *Barber*: _Hermit Songs_, _Sleep Now_, _The Daisies_, _Nocturne_, _Nuvoletta_ (Leontyne Price, soloist/Samuel Barber, piano); _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_; _"Give Me Some Music"_ and _"Give Me Some Music"_ from _"Antony and Cleopatra"_ (Leontyne Price/Thomas Schippers/New Philharmonia Orchestra)

An A-Team of beautiful voices are featured on Verdi's _Requiem_, followed shortly thereafter by a sultry _Amor Brujo_, some fairly entertaining Spanish fare and a very good compilation of Richard Strauss, but I saved the best for last with a CD where Leontyne Price sings the wonderful music of America's own Samuel Barber. While _Knoxville_ is one of my three favorite pieces (Beethoven's _6th Pastorale_ and Wagner's _Siegfried Idyll_ are the others), the other songs, where Price is joined on piano by the composer himself, and the two excerpts from Barber's failed opera _Antony and Cleopatra_ are also very good.


----------



## Marinera

BlackAdderLXX said:


> How is this? I just added it to my playlist but haven't had a chance to give it a go yet?


I like it a lot, I would recommend this album without reservations. The other two albums in this series are also excellent: Paganini for Two and Schubert for Two. Gil Shaham is a violinist in all three an I am quite partial to his playing, accompanied by Göran Söllscher on guitar in these two albums. They make a nice trilogy.


----------



## Bourdon

*Silvius Weiss*

CD 5

Sonata 13-14-15


----------



## sonance

Pascal Dusapin (*1955)
Concertos
- watt (concerto for trombone and orchestra; 1994)
- galim (concerto for flute and string orchestra; 1998)
- celo (concerto for cello and orchesstra; 1996)
- à quia (concerto for piano and orchestra; 2002)
Alain Trudel, trombone; Juliette Hurel, flute; Sonia Wieder-Atherton, cello; Ian Pace, piano; Orchestra National de Montpellier/Pascal Rophé; Orchestre de Paris/Christoph Eschenbach (piano concerto) (naïve)










[This is a reissue of the former CD "Concertos", but here with added piano concerto.]


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Septet & Serenade

Joakim Kallhed, Thomas Annmo, Mikael Bjork

Arion Wind Quintet, Schein String Quartet


----------



## Guest002

William Walton, The Wise Virgins ballet, Barry Wordsworth, BBC Concert Orchestra

The Walton is lovely -but I think that probably says as much for his source material (i.e., Johann Sebastian Bach) as it does for his treatment of it, imaginative though that is. The Lambert is OK too.


----------



## starthrower

No.5 Recorded live in 2005


----------



## The3Bs

Enthusiast said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head. It isn't as special and filled with new insights as the wonderful Freiburg set of the suites (overtures) and ends up sounding much like other leading HIP sets. If you want a very different take on these concertos perhaps you need to turn to one of the Harnoncourt recordings (or maybe Collegium Aureum) from the early days of HIP Bach, before it became all the same. I wouldn't be without the Goebel, though.


Thanks for confirming my initial thoughts...
My first HIP versions were:
- Sigiswald Kujiken
- Musica Antiqua Koln - Goebel
- The English Concert - Trevor Pinnock

I would not get rid of any of them... they offer still quite different views...


----------



## flamencosketches

Shosty said:


> View attachment 137150
> 
> 
> Malcolm Arnold - Dance Music
> 
> Arnold, London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> This is my introduction to Arnold's music.


What do you think? I've been hooked on Arnold's 9 symphonies lately but I've not heard any of the dances. I've been looking at that CD though


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> If you want an entirely different take on the Brandenburgs from those on your list give the English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Benjamin Britten a try. An older style but one that sits nicely beside the modern HIP alternatives in my collection.


Thanks!!
I have a few non-HIP versions but not that one....

Busch Chamber Players/Adolf Busch
Yehudi Menuhin / Bath Festival Orchestra
Abbado,Claudio / Orchestra Mozart 
Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker
Karl Richter / Münchener Bach-Orchester

... and I might have 1 more that I forget at the moment..

I will look for the Britten....


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I thought it was a great recording too, but when it came down to which recording I was going to purchase I just thought AKAMUS was a little bit better. That said, I ended up liking FB's orchestral suites more than AKAMUS. Both are great groups but I agree they kind of occupy the same "space".


Yeah, the AKAMUS is a great one... it is one of my favorites for the Brandenburg Concertos..


----------



## Vasks

*Rossini - Overture to "The Barber of Seville" (Abbado/DG)
Hummel - Piano Concerto in B minor, Op. 89 (Hough/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano concerto No 5** / Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor/Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 'Pathetique'

Radu Lupu (piano)
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra**
Zubin Mehta
Recorded: 1979-03-30
Recording Venue: Frederic R. Mann Auditorium, Tel Aviv


----------



## Joachim Raff

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6 in E minor

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1997-12-14
Recording Venue: 13 & 14 December 1997 / The Colosseum, Watford

_My favourite RVW symphony performed by my favourite collaboration_


----------



## Joe B

Jonas Kaufmann and Helmut Deutsch performing Franz Schubert's song cycle "Die Schone Mullerin":


----------



## The3Bs

Marinera said:


> CD1 *Béla Bartók.* Ensemble Intercontemporain, Matthias Pintscher
> 
> Contrasts,
> Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
> 
> View attachment 137154


Interesting.... This is saved into my listen queue...


----------



## Malx

Earlier:


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project - Amadeus Quartet CD29*

*Johannes Brahms
String Quartet in B flat major op.67
Piano Quintet in F minor op.34









Amadeus Quartet 
Christoph Eschenbach (op.34)*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Complete String Quartets*
Goldner String Quartet

The big news here is that I actually like their version of the Grosse Fugue. Before this, the best version I had heard, which was from Quartetto Italiano, was merely tolerable.

Highly recommended: 1, 9
Recommended: 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 10, 12, 16


----------



## Guest002

Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Shostakovich's 10th Symphony.

Excellent recording. I expect there's been a thread about which of Dmitri's symphonies are better than the others, though I can't currently find one. I keep being told that 11 is the greatest... I find 10, especially in this performance, breathtakingly good.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I had never heard that but still I feel sure 11 is not the greatest! It has its strengths but is overlong, I think. If you can enjoy 14 it is the greatest. Among the more normal ones 10 is my favourite.


----------



## millionrainbows

I just finished up with disc 2 of this magnificent opera. Natalie Dessay is a fantastic soprano! Her high notes and facility are astounding. The end of the opera is "fantastic" as well...Strauss is a magician!


----------



## millionrainbows

Enthusiast said:


> Most of these have been available in various guises and, as a big Steinberg fan, I have many of them. I've always been happy with the sound but wonder if this new issue brings sonic improvements?


Since he doesn't have a six-thousand dollar CD player, I guess we'll never know.


----------



## Enthusiast

The first three suites.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Piano Concertos K.453 & K.595
Kikuko Ogura & The Chamber Orchestra on Period Instruments


----------



## Malx

A symphonic late afternoon/early evening.

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 1 'Winter Daydreams' - Chicago SO, Abbado.
Schumann, Symphony No 4 - Cleveland Orchestra, Szell.

Concluding with the birthday boy:

Elgar, Symphony No 1 - Halle Orchestra, Mark Elder.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 6 & 7 Live versions


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Honegger - Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"*
Karajan/BPO

This is truly one of the Great Symphonies, methinks. Such shattering power in the outer movements, a gorgeous middle movement, and a shockingly moving peaceful ending. Honegger's language can often be a bit too meandering for me, but this is a favorite. Karajan's measured diligence does it justice.


----------



## Judith

starthrower said:


> Nos. 6 & 7 Live versions


Wonderful set. Listen all the time when in mood for Mahler


----------



## Knorf

New arrival!

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies No. 2 in D major, Op. 36 and No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg

One of the clear strengths of this set is the exceptionally strong woodwind playing.


----------



## Itullian

Great cycle.
Very good mono sound.
This guy is amazing.


----------



## Shosty

flamencosketches said:


> What do you think? I've been hooked on Arnold's 9 symphonies lately but I've not heard any of the dances. I've been looking at that CD though


I enjoyed them, particularly the English and Irish dances. I generally like dance music of different sorts (Brahms and Dvorak's dances are some of my favorite compositions of those two) so it might have been easier for me to like Arnold's dances, but I think they're definitely worth giving a shot. 
Any pointers on where I should start with his symphonies?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SanAntone

G Major


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 6
René Jacobs & B'Rock Orchestra


----------



## Guest002

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I had never heard that but still I feel sure 11 is not the greatest! It has its strengths but is overlong, I think. If you can enjoy 14 it is the greatest. Among the more normal ones 10 is my favourite.


Ah. See, I have a soft-spot for the 14th (guess who it was dedicated to!). I also love the 5th, 7th, 12th and 15th. I would personally rank 10 above 11, too. Especially given the Petrenko recording of it!


----------



## Knorf

New arrival!
W. A. Mozart Piano Concertos No. 25 in C major, K. 503 and No. 27 in C major, K. 595
Friedrich Gulda
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

Such wonderful recordings!


----------



## annaw

Organ concerti - truly wonderful compositions!


----------



## Itullian

Just an awesome disc.
Giulini and Berlin do the orchestral version
Bronfman does the piano version.
Awesome !!!


----------



## Itullian

Now to finish up Rattle's Brahms
So far I like it.


----------



## Eramire156

*Humphrey Searle
Symphony no.2, op.33









Josef Krips
London Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in motets by Johannes Brahms and Anton Bruckner:










*Bruckner - *Aequali No.1
*Bruckner - *Virga jesse floruit
*Bruckner - *Ecce sacerdos magnus
*Bruckner - *Christus factus est
*Bruckner - *Locus iste
*Brahms - *Fest- und Gedenksprüche, Op. 109: I. Unsere Väter hofften auf dich
*Brahms - *Fest- und Gedenksprüche, Op. 109: II. Wenn ein starker Gewappneter
*Brahms - *Fest- und Gedenksprüche, Op. 109: III. Wo ist ein so herrlich Volk
*Bruckner - *Os Justi
*Brahms - *Ave Maria
*Brahms - *Ein deutsches Requiem, Op. 45: How lovely are thy dwellings
*Bruckner - *Ave Maria
*Bruckner - *Tota pulchra es
*Brahms - *Drei motetten, Op. 110: I. Ich aber bin elend
*Brahms - * motetten, Op. 110: II. Ach, arme Welt
*Brahms - * motetten, Op. 110: III. Wenn wir in höchsten Nöten sein
*Brahms - * Geistliches Lied, Op. 30
*Bruckner - * Aequalis No. 2


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part two for tonight.

String Quartet no.3 (1954):



Quintet for clarinet and string quartet (1968):










_Energy_ for brass band (1971):










Symphony no.3 (1962):
Symphony no.4 (1970-72):
Symphony no.5 (1972):










Performers on symphonies 3, 4 and 5:

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley (3,5)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley (4)

String Quartet no.4 (1973):


----------



## Knorf

My personal Bach cantata pilgrimage continues... Whit Tuesday.

J. S. Bach, Cantatas BWV 184 and 175, Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 BWV 1048
Lisa Larsson, Nathalie Stutzmann, Christoph Genz, Stephen Loges
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe*
Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra (1961 live recording)

Perhaps a more rugged view of the work than many recordings, but a wonderful performance nonetheless. One of the most unabashedly gorgeous scores ever written.


----------



## Knorf

Munch in Ravel and Debussy: always a winner for me.


----------



## Itullian

4,5,6


----------



## Guest




----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Honegger - Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"*
> Karajan/BPO
> 
> This is truly one of the Great Symphonies, methinks. Such shattering power in the outer movements, a gorgeous middle movement, and a shockingly moving peaceful ending. Honegger's language can often be a bit too meandering for me, but this is a favorite. Karajan's measured diligence does it justice.


Couldn't agree more



Shosty said:


> I enjoyed them, particularly the English and Irish dances. I generally like dance music of different sorts (Brahms and Dvorak's dances are some of my favorite compositions of those two) so it might have been easier for me to like Arnold's dances, but I think they're definitely worth giving a shot.
> Any pointers on where I should start with his symphonies?


The 5th and 6th! And the 9th. That's where I started, and I've never looked back. Between those three you should get a pretty good picture of what Arnold is about.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Quartet No.1 in G minor, op.25. Beaux Arts Trio, Walter Trampler

Still totally hooked on Brahms... This piece is rather new to me, this will have been maybe my third listen in full. But there is no doubt to me that it is a towering masterpiece. I love the torrential, passionate, borderline rapturous opening movement. The more I hear these great early Brahms works like this, the B major Piano Trio, the D minor Piano Concerto etc., the more I am left thinking, man, he matured early.

As for the Beaux Arts Trio, I am a full convert. I love everything I've heard of theirs, but I think they especially excel in the music of Brahms. I'm debating whether I should next seek out their Mozart or their Dvořák. (I'll be saving Haydn's piano trios for a little bit later in life.)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137183


*Domenico Scarlatti*

Keyboard Sonatas

Mikhail Pletnev, piano

1995, reissued 2001


----------



## Joachim Raff

Auber: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor

Jascha Silberstein (cello)
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1971-09-24
Recording Venue: Victoria Hall, Geneva

_" A cello concerto that deserves greater attention"_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## 13hm13

A very over-the-top 'Symphonic Overture" .... on ...









Violin Cto / Symphonic Overture
Kolja Lessing (Artist), Emil Bohnke (Composer), Israel Yinon (Conductor), Audio CD (March 22, 2005)


----------



## 13hm13

Would love to hear this played on a MODERN piano ... but this one on period-correct instruments is decent ....

Piano Concerto in C major, op.III no.3

















Johann Samuel Schroetter - Piano Concertos - Paul Angerer


----------



## pianozach

This morning's Classical listen was all of Sergei Prokofiev's *Piano Sonata No. 7 in Bb* performed by *Alexander Toradze*.

Well, I used to love performing these sorts of pieces back in my teens and twenties, and it was an exciting listen.

I think it threw off my whole day though.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Volume 1

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)

Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010

Daniel Müller-Schott and Angela Hewitt give Beethoven's first three cello sonatas a nimble and colourful outing. Their musical 'dress' sense is immaculate, with never so much as a quaver out of place, no hint of ungainliness or aggression and a cultivated sound world which, whether presented singly or in duet, is consistently smooth. Their duo engagement is compelling and their repertoire of gestures - vivid dynamics, tiny instances of expressive rubato, suspended breathing and so on - is exceedingly broad. Sometimes the reverie might be considered a little overplayed. At the opening of the A major Third Sonata's brief Adagio third movement Hewitt's dreamily sculpted phrasing verges on sounding Chopinesque, though poetic in effect and poignantly responded to by Müller- Schott.
These performances are full of interesting ideas: there's rarely a bar without a subtle bend somewhere along the line and yet the various allegros are sparky in the best sense of the term, rhythmically crisp and alert, especially the rondo finale of the G minor Sonata, which is deliciously pointed by Hewitt. Those in search of a more overtly masculine approach to Beethoven would probably be better off elsewhere but Müller-Schott and Hewitt provide a bright, decorative antidote to their more austere rivals. The recorded sound is beautifully balanced.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with some of the few recordings I have by Gennady Rozhdestvensky:

1. *Sibelius*: _Symphonies # 2 & 3_ (w/Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra)
2. *Sibelius*: _Symphonies # 1 & 4_ (w/Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra)
3. *Sibelius*: _Symphonies # 5, 6 & 7_ (w/Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra)
4. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #8_ (w/London Symphony Orchestra)
5. *Sofia Gubaidulina*: _Symphony in Twelve Movements_; _Stufen_ (w/Royal Stolkholm Orchestra/Rozhdestvensky, narrator, on _Stufen_)

I first purchased the Sibelius _Symphonies #2_ and _3_ on casette for about $1.99 a piece way back in the 1980s when Melodya recordings (the Soviet Union's hand at breaking into the classical music market) were to be found in the back end of the bargain box. Being a teenager at the time, most of the classical recordings I bought in those days was on a budget. It took me FOREVER to find those one-time budget recordings on CD, along with the other Sibelius symphonies by Rozhdestvensky, for a fair price. It's a really nice set where Rozhdestvensky takes things at a brisk clip, but is also very heartfelt. It's been a while since I listened to Shostakovich's _Symphony #8_; like the composer's 7th, 10th, 11th, 13th, and 14th; it's a monster symphony but quite compelling. Internet research indicates that Sofia Gubaidulina is still with us at the age of 88, which makes her one of last living links to Shostakovich who was her mentor. It's one of those CDs I bought, listened to about once and then forgot about, but it sounds interesting, and is probably worth hearing again.


----------



## SanAntone

*Debussy - String Quartet*

This recording is really nice, bringing together three quartets, *Debussy *& *Ravel *and especially the *Tallieferre*. The *Stenhammar Quartet* is very interesting to me.


----------



## millionrainbows

I jokingly refer to this disc as my "five-hundred-dollar Schoenberg." I got by on a library copy with lots of markings, but now I have a pristine copy; looks like the booklet was never touched. I have mixed feelings about Erika Sziklay's voice. The instrumentation is fantastic, though, and sounds super modern, strange, lots of bell overtones.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos No 5

Jan Lisiecki (piano), Tomo Keller
Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Piano Concerto No. 3

Lars Vogt (piano), Christian Tetzlaff (violin), Tanja Tetzlaff (cello)

Royal Northern Sinfonia


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations', etc.

Berliner Philharmoniker, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Janspe

*A. Berg: Lulu (3rd act orcestrated by Friedrich Cerha)*
Orchestre de l'Opéra de Paris, led by Pierre Boulez
Teresa Stratas, Yvonne Minton, Hanna Schwarz, Franz Mazura, Kenneth Riegel, Toni Blankenfeim, Robert Tear, Helmut Pampuch









Berg's _magnum opus_, could one say? This is one stellar opera. The music is so amazingly vibrant, intersting, lush, intellectual, engaging, mechanical, lyrical - all of this and everything more at once. I love it dearly. There's something about Berg's music that speaks to me so directly, it's very hard to describe. Given that he wrote such a small amount of music, it's good that we have to full-fledged operas from him at least...


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Lecocq - La Fille De Madame Angot

Mady Mesplé, Bernard Sinclair, Christiane Stutzmann, Charles Burles,

Orchestre Du Théâtre National De L'Opéra-Comique, Jean Doussard ‎


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 7

Eliahu Inbal / Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1986


----------



## Marinera

*Piano Concerto No.2 in B flat major op.83.* Hélène Grimaud, Wiener Philharmoniker, Andris Nelsons


----------



## The3Bs

Jorge Bolet ‎- Rediscovered 
Franz Liszt - Liszt Recital









Jorge Bolet

Liebestraum No. 3, S. 541
Etudes De Concert No. 2, S. 145, Gnomenreigen 
Etudes De Concert No. 3, S. 144, Un Sospiro
Harmonies Poétiques Et Religeuses No. 7, S. 173, Funérailles 
Grandes Études De Paganini No. 3, S. 140, La Campanella
Études De Concert No. 1, S. 145, Waldrauschen 
Grand Galop Chromatique, S. 219 
Rhapsodie Espagnole, S. 254 
Tannhäuser Overture, S. 442

The famous way Bolet approaches Liszt is all here... Fantastic!!!! With his touch, rubato, legato... he elevates this music ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

String Quartet no.5 (1974):



String Quartet no.6 (1975):



_Media vita in morte sumus_ [_In the Midst of Life We Are in Death_] for mixed choir, brass and timpani [Text: Robert Simpson] (1975):










Quartet for horn, violin, cello and piano (1975):



Symphony no.6 (1977):
Symphony no.7 (1977):

Performers on symphonies 6 and 7:

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I love this sparkling, effervescent set, which I'm playing today as a trubute to the late Mady Mesplé.

I have a special affection for *La vie parisienne* as my father loved Offenbach and this was the last Offenbach operetta he conducted before he died. I was one of the dancers and I well remember him conducting with such evident love of the music.


----------



## The nose

Nico Muhly - Drones


----------



## sonance

Again Pascal Dusapin (*1955), continued from yesterday

a selection of his string quartets:
- Quatuor V (2004/05)
- Quatuor II "Time Zones" (1989)
Arditti Quartet (aeon)










and a selection of his Études pour piano:
- Étude no. 1 (1999)
- Étude no. 5 (2000)
- Étude no. 7 (2001)
Vanessa Wagner, piano (musicales actes sud)










and a work for cello solo
- Immer (1996)
Sonia Wieder-Atherton, cello (rca red seal)










Hm - I didn't really like the string quartet no. 2 and I didn't finish it. Whereas I thought the string quartet no. 5 to be wonderful, likewise the piano works and the work for solo cello. Anyway, I definitely will explore more Dusapin.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Release Date: 27th Mar 2020

Label: DG
Length: 78 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
27th March 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2020
Editor's Choice
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
June 2020
Recording of the Month
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
May 2020
Nouveauté


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Piano Trio No.2 in E-flat major, D929. Beaux Arts Trio. (Originally on Philips, I have the pictured Decca reissue.)

This is a towering, sprawling piece. It seems to go on forever in all directions. Probably my favorite of Schubert's chamber works. The Beaux Arts give a convincing performance, as always, but I'm not sure if it surpasses the first recording I've ever heard, by the Florestan Trio, which I don't have on CD only because it's quite expensive. Still, it's very good and I'd highly recommend this 2CD set to anybody.


----------



## sonance

Henri Dutilleux (1916 - 2013)
(once again selecting works instead listening to the whole disc):

earlier:
- The Shadows of Time (for three children's voices and orchestra; 1997; Boston Symphony Orchestra/Seiji Ozawa)
- Métaboles (1964; Orchestre National de France/Mstislav Rostropovich)
(elatus)










starting right now:
- Symphony no. 2 "Le double" (1959; Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse/Michel Plasson)
- Violin Concerto "L'arbre des songes" (1985; Renaud Capuçon, violin; Orchestre Philharmoniqe de Radio France/Myung-Whun Chung)
- String Quartet "Ainsi la nuit" (Belcea Quartet)
(erato; 5 CDs)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Hungarian Dances etc.

Wiener Philharmoniker, Fritz Reiner


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Mussorgsky and Ravel from Pogorelich.


----------



## Rogerx

Oscar Straus: Piano concerto etc

Oliver Triendl, Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Ernst Theis


----------



## Shosty

Malcolm Arnold - Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6

Andrew Penny, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland


----------



## annaw

Karajan really seemed to understand Bruckner.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier
*Schubert - Lieder.* Gérard Souzay; J. Bonneau; D. Baldwin









*Holst.* Richard Hickox; City of London Sinfonia

Double Concerto for Two violins and small orchestra, Op.49; Two Songs without Words, Op.22; Lyric movement for viola and small orchestra; Brook Green Suite; A Fugal Concerto for Flute, Oboe and String orchestra, Op.40; St. Paul's Suite;









Now
*Philip Glass - Orphée *(Act 1) CD1


----------



## millionrainbows

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 137191
> 
> 
> Mahler - Symphony No 7
> 
> Eliahu Inbal / Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Recorded 1986


I like this series, except for the overly-bright early digital sonics.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## chill782002

millionrainbows said:


> I like this series, except for the overly-bright early digital sonics.


I think it sounds pretty good but then my hearing is not as sensitive as it once was. Inbal's Mahler is excellent but he doesn't seem to be that well known.


----------



## Helgi

Bach on the harpsichord today:


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero: Impressioni dal vero & Pause del silenzio

Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma, Francesco La Vecchia


----------



## millionrainbows

chill782002 said:


> I think it sounds pretty good but then my hearing is not as sensitive as it once was. Inbal's Mahler is excellent but he doesn't seem to be that well known.


I bought all of 'em, that's how I feel about Inbal. Maybe with a $6000 PS Audio Direct Stream CD player, the sound would improve.


----------



## millionrainbows

One of my very favorite pianists. Her facility is fantastic, and her sensibility is even better.


----------



## chill782002

millionrainbows said:


> I bought all of 'em, that's how I feel about Inbal. Maybe with a $6000 PS Audio Direct Stream CD player, the sound would improve.


One would have thought so. However, my wife would kill me if I spent that much money on a CD player.


----------



## millionrainbows

chill782002 said:


> One would have thought so. However, my wife would kill me if I spent that much money on a CD player.


Yeah, really! You could get a used Honda for that kind of money.


----------



## perdido34

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I've been listening to a lot of chamber music lately. Needed a break and something new (to me) so I decided to chip away at my ignorance of Brahms music. Time to see why he's so loved and hated
> 
> 2nd Piano Concerto:
> View attachment 137153


The Serkin/Szell recording of the Brahms concerto 2 is marred by subpar sound; it's very shrill. The earlier Fleisher/Szell recording (1958, I think) actually has better sound and is an exceptional performance.


----------



## Vasks

*Salieri - Overture to "Angiolina" (Bamert/Chandos)
Beethoven - Violin Sonata #5 (Dumay/DG)
Kuhlau - Ballet Music from "Elverhoj" (Maga/Unicorn-Kanchana)*


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Malipiero: Impressioni dal vero & Pause del silenzio
> 
> Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma, Francesco La Vecchia


Looks very interesting. I will try it on Spotify after I finished my current listening


----------



## Bourdon

*Silvius Weiss*

CD 6

Perfect for a hot sticky day.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jn5v
Conductor Tito Muñoz reveals his discovery of Mendelssohn's revised Italian Symphony on a trip to Leipzig, and explains how an orchestra can sound 'menacing, sly, and nervous' in the way it swings.

Plus, Tito's first encounter with historical performance with the playing of violinist Rachel Podger, and how melody can be uncovered in Stravinsky, once you decipher the phrases…

A series in which each week a musician explores a selection of music - from the inside.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3


----------



## Enthusiast

The first three concertos ...


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Symphony No. 3 & Organ Symphony

E. Power Biggs (organ)

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Shosty

Ottorino Respighi - Vetrate di chiesa (Church Windows) & Brazilian Impressions

Geoffrey Simon, Philharmonia Orchestra

edit: Loved Church Windows, which seems to be (unjustly) overlooked and overshadowed by Respighi's Rome Trilogy. I'd only listened to his Rome trilogy myself, and had never even heard of this composition until a few weeks ago when it was the most popular choice (I think) in a Respighi poll here. It's absolutely beautiful to my ears.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Chopin: Ballades, Impromtus
Eugene Mursky


----------



## sonance

Henri Dutilleux (1916 - 2013), continued
- Trois Strophes sur le nom de Paul Sacher (for cello solo; 1976-82)
- Cello Concerto "Tout un monde lointain" (1970)
Emmanuelle Bertrand, cello; Luzerner Sinfonieorchester/James Gaffigan (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

More Brahms: Sextet, Double Concerto, Piano Concertos and Symphony #4 - Kleiber and Chially.


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies No. 7 in A major, Op. 92 and No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg

Definitely enjoying this cycle.


----------



## Enthusiast

The first three quartets from this ...


----------



## pianozach

I'm going back to some less dramatic works to start my day. Prokofiev was just harmonically too chaotic yesterday and I ended up getting practically nothing accomplished.

I did, however, "Unfriend" an old friend from my teens and twenties on Facebook. He posted what he thought was a funny meme about a new John Deere Harvester being used to scoop up and slice protesters to slivers of flesh. The meme called it a "Protester Ingestor".

As a large percentage of those currently protesting on behalf of the lynched George Floyd are black, I took his "funny" meme to be passively racist, and somewhat mass murder-y. And, as far as I'm concerned, passive racism is just as bad as overt racism.

So, THAT consumed a portion of my day.

So . . . this morning I'm starting with the *Recorder Concerto In F *by *Giuseppe Sammartini*. Michala Petri and the Academy Of St. Martin In The Fields.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

sonatas K330 - K332 - K 333


----------



## Joe B

Marianne Beate Kielland (mezzo soprano) and Sergej Osadchuk (piano):








Come Away, Death *(Erich Wolfgang Korngold)*
Södergran-sanger *(Wolfgang Plagge)*
Come Away, Death *(Jean Sibelius)*
HVIL *(Maja Solveig Kjelstrup Ratkje)*
Come Away, Death* (Gerald Finzi)*
Songs and Dances of Death *(Modest Mussorgsky)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Given the way our government is failing to get on top of the COVID pandemic, I should be playing requiems every day.


----------



## Itullian

My Norrington came today 
Will start with the Schubert "Great"


----------



## Knorf

Franz Schubert, Symphonies No. 5 in B-flat major, D 485, and No. 6 in C major, D 589
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado

Absolutely charming Schubert.


----------



## Helgi

A change of scenery from all the harpsichord: Montserrat Caballé sings Bellini & Donizetti


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137221


*Franz Schubert*

Winterreise

Jonas Kaufmann, tenor
Helmut Deutsch, piano

2014


----------



## annaw

Bruckner: Symphony No.8 (Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part four for tonight.

String Quartet no.7 (1977):
String Quartet no.8 (1979):










_Volcano_ for brass band (1979):










Quintet for clarinet, bass clarinet and string trio (1981):



Symphony no.8 (1981): ***
Variations on a Theme of Nielsen for orchestra (1983): ***

*** Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley
*** City of London Sinfonia/Nicholas Ward










String Quartet no.9 [_32 Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Haydn_] (1982):


----------



## Guest




----------



## Eramire156

*Paul Dessau
Chamber Music









Ensemble Avantgarde *


----------



## Rambler

*Debussy: Rodrigue et Chimene* Opera De Lyon conducted by Kent Nagano on Erato







World premiere of this reconstructed early Debussy opera. A libretto by Catulle Mendes became wearisome to Debussy long before he completed the composition. Quite pleasing music if not exactly stellar Debussy. Well performed here.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

Features Archipelago S. , Requiem, the title piece, etc.


----------



## Dimace

Vladimir and Ruth, are for me the best Scriabin interpreters. I believe that I made a presentation with Ruth and Scriabin Sonatas (complete) Now allow me to bring to you the Meister Vladimir! (1XCD, Denon, 2003, good collectible, affordable to expensive)


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor - Adam Fischer, Düsseldorfer Symphoniker* (2020)









"Fischer likes his Mahler at the opposite pole to Bernstein. Where Bernstein indulged emotions in the most self-absorbed, romantic style, Fischer held hard and fast to classical rigour. This was a performance of the Symphony No.9 that kept swift to its course, charting the life-and-death struggle of the first movement with a fierce determination to survive, and driving the Rondo-Burleske with coruscating hilarity to a truly explosive climax. " (Financial Times review of live performance with Vienna Philharmonic, Feb. 2019)


----------



## Knorf

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 1
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## Joachim Raff

Joseph Joachin Raff Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / "Begegnung" / Duo for Cello and Piano

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)
Robert Kulek (piano)
Hans Stadlmair (conductor)
Bamberg SO


----------



## Itullian

Great cycle folks


----------



## Coach G

This morning/early afternoon; five CDs with Karajan and his Berliners, DG years:

1. *Bruckner*: _Symphony #9_
2. *Beethoven*: _Triple Concerto_ (w/Anne-Sophie Mutter/Yo-Yo Ma/Mark Zeltser); _Egmont, Coriolon & Fidelio Overtures_
3. *Wagner*: Highlights from _Der Ring des Nibelungen_ (featuring many soloists)
4. *Mahler*: _Symphony #9_
5. Mahler: _Symphony #9_ (continued, live recording)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Duncan

*Massenet: Thaïs*

*Erin Wall (Thaïs), Joshua Hopkins (Athanaël), Andrew Staples (Nicias), Toronto Mendelssohn Choir, Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lENt1g6ALcCV0Cbf5Zqns5lfib7kS37lQ

"Following acclaimed performances at the Edinburgh Festival and then in Melbourne, Sir Andrew Davis's recording of Massenet's opera Thaïs features an outstanding cast, and exceptional performances from his Toronto forces. Written shortly after the premiere of his masterpiece Werther, Thaïs was composed for the Californian soprano Sybil Sanderson who gave the premiere at the Paris Opéra In 1894. Sanderson's performance was a triumph, but the opera itself had a mixed reception. After Massenet revised it in 1898 it went on to worldwide success in the years leading up to World War I and has enjoyed continuous and growing success in our own time. The role of Thaïs has drawn many great artists, including Mary Garden, Geraldine Farrar, Maria Jeritza, Leontyne Price, Beverley Sills, and Renée Fleming. According to the Financial Times, 'Erin Wall is the Thaïs of one's dreams, wielding a soprano of radiance, pristine beauty and tingling top notes", and she is joined on the recording by Joshua Hopkins in the role of Athanaël, while Nicias is sung by Andrew Staples. Recorded in Toronto's Roy Thompson Hall, following live performances, in Surround Sound."

Shamelessly flying the colours with Canadians Erin Wall and Joshua Hopkins...


----------



## Knorf

Béla Bartók, String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4
Emerson String Quartet

Still one of the best string quartet albums of all time.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Roussel: Symphony No. 1 'Le Poème de la forêt'

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Stéphane Denève
Recorded: 20, 21 October 2008
Recording Venue: City Halls, Glasgow, UK

_Very atmospheric symphony. Its beautifully constructed _


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137236


*George Frideric Handel*

Giulio Cesare

Concerto Köln
René Jacobs

1991, reissued 2018


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Flamme

Hannah French offers listeners a chance to hear at greater length the recordings reviewed and discussed in yesterday's Record Review, including the recommended version of the Building a Library work, Beethoven's Symphony No 1 in C major.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jp9l


----------



## DaddyGeorge

J. S. Bach: English Suites
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## 13hm13

Honegger - Symphonies 2 & 3, Pacific 231 - Mariss Jansons


----------



## Joe B

Jorge Mester leading the Pasadena Symphony in Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring" and Rachmaninoff's "Symphonic Dances":









Binaural recordings playback wonderfully on a headphone based system. I'm taking advantage of mine.


----------



## 13hm13

PC 1 on ...

A.Rubinstein - Piano Concertos 1 & 2 - Banowetz


----------



## Itullian

2, 3, 4


----------



## SanAntone

*Schoenberg: Violin Concerto - Isabelle Faust*









"Almost forty years separate Verklärte Nacht ( Transfigured Night ) from the Violin Concerto - the former still influenced by the idiom of Brahms and Wagner, the latter deriving from the richness of that later period when Schoenberg managed to combine a multiplicity of approaches within his twelve-note system. Between post-Romantic twilight and ' classical ' rigour, Isabelle Faust and her most faithful partners offer us an extraordinarily lively interpretation of some of the most remarkable pages in twentieth-century musical literature." (Presto Classical)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major, Op. 53 'Waldstein'/ Variations (32) on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80/

Radu Lupu (piano)
Recorded: 1970-11-28
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16

Brian Pollard (bassoon), Radu Lupu (piano), Vicente Zarzo (french horn), George Pieterson (clarinet), Hans de Vries (oboe)
Recorded: 1984-06-17
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Kleine Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Folksongs

Paula Sophie Bohnet (soprano), Daniel Johannsen (tenor), Josef Herzer (violin), Bertin Christelbauer (cello), Bernadette Bartos (piano), Georg Klimbacher (baritone)


----------



## Knorf

Sergei Prokofiev: Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 1, Op. 80
Shlomo Mintz, Yefim Bronfman

One of my favorite works by the great Russian.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Tonight :


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartets

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Yiulia Deyneka (viola) & Kian Soltani (cello)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2/Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5 in D major, Op. 107 'Reformation'

Louis Lortie (piano & direction)

Orchestre Symphonique de Québec


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part five for this morning.

_The Four Temperaments_ for brass band (1983):










String Quartet no.10 [_For Peace_] (1983):
String Quartet no.11 (1984):



Trio for horn, violin and piano (1984):



_Michael Tippett, His Mystery_ for piano (1984):










Sonata for violin and piano (1984):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach:Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## Malx

Two Piano Concertos to liven up the start of a cool cloudy day:

Prokofiev, Concerto No 3 - Argerich + Bartok, Concerto No 3 - Jean-Efflam Bavouzet.


----------



## jim prideaux

One work I do not regrettably have immediate access to at home is the Left hand Piano Concerto by Ravel. I have the cassette of Roge and Dutoit/OSM in a box somewhere but have decided to get hold of a cheap( ish) second hand copy and have been listening to different versions on YT.

This morning......Zimerman, Boulez and the LSO on DG.

Decision made....now for another listen.

What a wonderful work!


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> Vladimir and Ruth, are for me the best Scriabin interpreters. I believe that I made a presentation with Ruth and Scriabin Sonatas (complete) Now allow me to bring to you the Meister Vladimir! (1XCD, Denon, 2003, good collectible, affordable to expensive)
> 
> View attachment 137229


OH! Mr Sofronitsky is wonderful on these!!! Unfortunately I do not have this... but have heard on other subpar sound CD's... the interpretation still shines...


----------



## sonance

Maurice Emmanuel (1862 - 1938)
Les Sonatines
- Première Sonatine "bourguignonne" (1893)
- Deuxième Sonatine "pastorale" (1897)
- Troisième Sonatine (1920)
- Quatrième Sonatine "sur des modes hindous" (1920)
- Cinquième Sonatine "alla francese" (1925)
- Sixième Sonatine (1925)
Laurent Wagschal, piano (timpani)










You'll find a review at musicweb-international:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Mar13/Emmanuel_sonatines_1C1194.htm

Chamber Music
- Sonate pour violoncelle et piano (1887)
- Sonate en trio, pour flûte, clarinette et piano (1907)
- Suite sur des airs populaires grecs, pour violon et piano (1907)
- Sonate pour bugle et piano (1936)
- Quatuor à cordes (1903)
Alexis Galpérine, violin; Raphaël Perraud, cello; Laurent Wagschal, piano; Ensemble Stanislas [winds]; Quatuor Stanislas (timpani)


----------



## The3Bs

Morning start...
Béla Bartók ‎- Contrasts, Sz. 111 & Sonata For Two Pianos And Percussion, Sz. 110

From (CD1)









Matthias Pintscher
Ensemble Intercontemporain

Enjoyed very much the contrasts ... not so much the Sonata... find it somewhat disjointed...
I did add this to the queue mostly because I was curious about the sonata and end up liking more the Contrasts that I had never heard before....


----------



## chill782002

Shostakovich - Symphony No 1

Arturo Toscanini / NBC Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1944


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

More Brahms. PC 1&2, Violin Concerto and Double Concerto, Clarinet Quintet and Trio.

View attachment 137255


----------



## Malx

Vivaldi, Opera Arias & Sinfonias - Emma Kirkby (soprano), The Brandenburg Consort, Roy Goodman.

Not a style of music I listen to as often as I did in the past but still nice to visit from time to time - it helps that Emma Kirkby's voice is a fabulous vocal instrument.


----------



## The3Bs

György Ligeti - Concerto For Piano And Orchestra & Concerto For Cello And Orchestra
From (CD2)

View attachment 137250


Matthias Pintscher
Ensemble Intercontemporain

Don't know what to say ... First ever listen .. of not so easy to hear music... Interesting moments here and there... but between the 2 works I feel I preferred the Cello Concerto.
Will I come back to try again? Maybe if I try (Spotify) CD1 again and then it just rolls over...


----------



## jim prideaux

Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Herreweghe and the Frankfurt RSO.

Beethoven's Violin Concerto.

At work and listening on YT. The Frankfurt RSO have their own channel and invariably I find some good stuff, but this is outstanding. What a marvellous performance of such a great piece of music. So glad I encountered this.


----------



## Rogerx

Something In Between: Bernstein, Attahir, Ravel

Trio Zadig

Attahir: Asfar
Bernstein: Candide - Overture
Bernstein: West Side Story Fantasy
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor

This fruitful "encounter" between Leonard Bernstein and Maurice Ravel juxtaposes Bernstein's intensity and rhythmic vitality with the melancholy refinement of Ravel's colours, while also highlighting the composers' commonalities, such as a shared tonal language and masterful incorporation of jazz idioms. Our purpose, however, is not only to appreciate an artistic cross-exchange but also to build upon it. This is what Trio Zadig and Benjamin Attahir seek in Asfar, a new work that springs from the creative nexus of these 20th-century giants and continues the conversation.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin & Cello in C major, op.56. David Oistrakh, Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter, Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic.

Enjoying more than usual I think. It does seem like Beethoven's aim was for something less "serious" here than, for example, the G major Piano Concerto, but that's OK.


----------



## sonance

Shortly before the voyage "French composers" started, I had listened to symphonies nos. 1 and 3 by Louise Farrenc. Today it will be a selection of chamber music.

Louise Farrenc (1804 - 1875)
- Piano Quintet for piano, violin, viola, cello and double bass no. 2 (1840)
Linos Ensemble (cpo)










followed by 
- Sextet, for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon (1852)
- Piano Trio, for piano, cello and clarinet (1854-56)
Linos Ensemble (cpo)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Who cares about sonics with singing like this? Callas's Lady Macbeth is so far ahead of the rest of the field it just has to be heard to be believed, as meticulous a realisation of Verdi's score as you are ever likely to hear. The other star of the recording is De Sabata whose direction is superb. Tajo and Penno are fine as Banquo and Macduff, but Mascherini is a bit wayward. I don't mind so much that he emerges as the weaker character as, both in Shakespeare and Verdi, it is his wife who drives the narrative, it's more that he's rather careless in musical matters. Nonetheless an important recording in the *Macbeth* discography.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

jim prideaux said:


> Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Herreweghe and the Frankfurt RSO.
> 
> Beethoven's Violin Concerto.
> 
> At work and listening on YT. The Frankfurt RSO have their own channel and invariably I find some good stuff, but this is outstanding. What a marvellous performance of such a great piece of music. So glad I encountered this.


I love this recording. Checks all the boxes for me.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Quartets K.465 & K.428 
Kuijken Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I love this recording. Checks all the boxes for me.


At the moment I can only find an expensive recording with a different ( French orchestra0 on the Naïve label....any better ideas Adder old boy?


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin & Cello in C major, op.56. David Oistrakh, Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter, Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic.
> 
> Enjoying more than usual I think. It does seem like Beethoven's aim was for something less "serious" here than, for example, the G major Piano Concerto, but that's OK.


If you like this ... you should also try:









A recording with Leonard Rose, Eugene Istomin and Isaac Stern with Eugene Ormandy conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra... IMHO from al those I heard so far this is the one that shows us that ""less serious" does not mean less fun!!! Three "friends" having a go at it ... well partnered by Ormandy.


----------



## flamencosketches

The3Bs said:


> If you like this ... you should also try:
> 
> View attachment 137262
> 
> 
> A recording with Leonard Rose, Eugene Istomin and Isaac Stern with Eugene Ormandy conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra... IMHO from al those I heard so far this is the one that shows us that ""less serious" does not mean less fun!!! Three "friends" having a go at it ... well partnered by Ormandy.


Truth be told, I'm not so much a fan of Isaac Stern's playing, but I do love Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra of his (long) tenure and have many recordings of their collaboration-most as part of the great Sony "Essential Classics" series. I appreciate the rec and will have to give it a try.


----------



## The3Bs

Random follow up from Ligeti (helped by Spotify)

Bruno Mantovani ‎- Le Sette Chiese - Streets - Eclair De Lune









Susanna Mälkki
Ircam
Ensemble Intercontemporain



> Thierry Vagne:
> A gratifying work with splendid sonorities: Le sette chiese ("seven churches") was created in 2002 in Strasbourg under the direction of Jonathan Nott.
> The work employs four groups ("two almost symmetrical sets operating generally in a principle of antiphony, plus a trio formed of the instruments the most serious at the bottom of the scene, and six musicians arranged arc of circle and height").


Quite like it that I stumbled across this... I do like the kaleidoscope of sonorities created....


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Herreweghe and the Frankfurt RSO.
> 
> Beethoven's Violin Concerto.
> 
> At work and listening on YT. The Frankfurt RSO have their own channel and invariably I find some good stuff, but this is outstanding. What a marvellous performance of such a great piece of music. So glad I encountered this.


Listening again....work 'gone to pot'.....basically floored by this whole thing!!!!


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> Truth be told, I'm not so much a fan of Isaac Stern's playing, but I do love Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra of his (long) tenure and have many recordings of their collaboration-most as part of the great Sony "Essential Classics" series. I appreciate the rec and will have to give it a try.


Well... in this he only plays a part of the triumvirate so you might be able to forgive....
What I like of the performance is how they play as a group without feeling the need to be above one other.. they all have chances for stardom but do not need to make it better than the other...


----------



## Rogerx

Roman Trilogy

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Bourdon

*Silvius Weiss*

CD 7

Sonata 18 - 19 - 20


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 10 - SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Listening again....work 'gone to pot'.....basically floored by this whole thing!!!!


Going home.....the Norrington SWR Beethoven cycle has been delivered......work cannot compete with Ludwig!


----------



## Joe B

I'm basically listening to a few classical 'singles' this morning while checking email and having a cup of tea prior to taking the dog out for her walk. So far:








*Rihards Dubra - *"A Child's Prayer" (San Antonio Chamber Choir)








*Samuel Barber - *"Agnus Dei" (Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge)








*Giacomo Puccini - *"Nessun Dorma" (Jonas Kaufmann)








*Tawnie Olson - *"Magnificat" (Yale Schola Cantorum, Elm City Girls' Choir, Juilliard415)








*Rihards Dubra - *"Te Deum" (State Choir Latvija)


----------



## Duncan

*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*

*Sandrine Piau (soprano), Christopher Lowrey (countertenor), Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k2XL3_nNiDkbgukBCv4In7eT7rGSLfeFg

"Longstanding partners Sandrine Piau and Christophe Rousset have frequently performed the Stabat Mater, an emblematic work of the eighteenth-century Neapolitan repertory, both together and with other musicians. It was therefore a natural step for them to record this supreme masterpiece of sacred music. They are joined here by a relative newcomer to Les Talens Lyriques who has also become a regular partner with the ensemble, the American countertenor Christopher Lowrey (already heard on an Alpha disc devoted to Monteverdi, Alpha 216).

The programme is completed by a Salve Regina for soprano by Nicola Porpora, sung by Sandrine Piau, and a Beatus vir for alto by Leonardo Leo, two totally unknown works by two composers who were nevertheless very famous at the time - Porpora, for example, was Farinelli's singing teacher and mentor to the youthful Haydn. Christophe Rousset finds in this music 'an expression of very Mediterranean, very highly flavoured piety, in which one moves from tears to laughter quite quickly'. Sandrine Piau sees in Leo 'an elegance of style, a certain distance in sorrow'."

_"Piau finds just the right balance between beauty of sound and fervent expressivity…[Lowrey] combines lucid diction with an aptly plangent sound - always beautifully controlled. Though they're rather different musical personalities, the two singers respond to each other with particular sensitivity and their voices plait together exquisitely. Rousset's 17-member ensemble produces a suave, full-bodied sound, yet the details are never muddied."_
- BBC Music Magazine

*Composers*

Leo, Leonardo (1694-1744)
Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista (1710-36)
Porpora, Nicola Antonio (1686-1768)

*Works*

Leo: Beatus vir qui timet
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Porpora: Salve Regina


----------



## Shosty

Arthur Honegger - Symphonies Nos. 3 "Lithurgique" and 5 "Di Tre Re" + Pacific 231

Neeme Jarvi, The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra

Another new composer for me.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mozart string quartets with the Hagen quartet. I have the CD box, but no CD player, so spotify is ok. Everything is digital now. Streaming and surfing in the digital sea...


----------



## Helgi

Got my Herreweghe box in the mail today - starting with the two Fauré Requiems, the 1894 version (from 1988) and then the 1901 version for full orchestra (from 2001).


----------



## Duncan

elgars ghost said:


> Robert Simpson - various works part five for this morning.
> 
> _The Four Temperaments_ for brass band (1983):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.10 [_For Peace_] (1983):
> String Quartet no.11 (1984):
> 
> 
> 
> Trio for horn, violin and piano (1984):
> 
> 
> 
> _Michael Tippett, His Mystery_ for piano (1984):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonata for violin and piano (1984):


EG, as always, I am wildly impressed with (and bitterly envious of) your carefully curated playlists - it's quite evident that you spend a great deal of time and effort in attempting to present a balanced and relevant playlist that is thematically coherent and reflective of each composer that you have chosen to follow as part of your individual listening projects... My "carefully curated themes" seem to consist almost exclusively of showcasing "Fab-looking French babes"... _Chacun à son goût_... It's a thankless task but someone has to do it, eh?


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Harold in Italy etc

David Aaron Carpenter (viola)

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy

Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict, Op. 27: Overture
Berlioz: Harold en Italie, Op. 16
Paganini: Sonata per la gran viola, Op. 35


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Duncan

My exclusive showcasing of "Fab-looking French babes" runs the risk of having me appear to be so shallow and superficial that my skeletal structure would be visible without the use of x-rays and thus in an attempt to rehabilitate my image I'm taking a break from showcasing "Fab-looking French babes" in favour of this "Fab-looking Swiss-Belgian Babe" - Chiara Skerath -

















*Sturm Und Drang, Vol. 1*

*Beck, Gluck, Haydn, Jommelli, Traetta*

*Chiara Skerath, The Mozartists, Ian Page*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mLIA0OhqvNbO-edg4kd7TgzV_yyZPwZWY

_"Page's projects with The Mozartists are distinguished not only by exemplary standards of performance but also by the ambition and imagination that underpin them…[Skerath] is suitably dramatic in first recordings of arias from operas by Jommelli and Traetta…What horns (Gavin Edwards and Nick Benz), and with what freedom they are encouraged to make their mark!...The playing throughout is excellent and the programme is as deeply satisfying as the project's entire conception."_ 
- Gramophone

_"The Sturm und Drang (storm and stress) movement is all about high drama, something Ian Page and the Mozartists, playing with scintillating edginess, offer in abundance here, colliding Chiara Skerath's thrilling singing of opera arias by the once justly celebrated Niccolo Jommelli and Tommaso Traetta with turbulent symphonies by Haydn and Franz Ignaz Beck."_
- The Sunday Times

_"The real discovery here is the 22-minute symphony by Franz Beck from the early 1760s which sounds as though it should have been written 35 years later; a real gem for strings and horns only. The Swiss soprano Chiara Skerath is splendidly dramatic and elegantly hysterical (a truly 18th-century concept) without straying from period norms." _
- Classical Music

*Composers*

Beck, Franz Ignaz (1734-1809)
Gluck, Christoph Willibald (1714-87)
Haydn, Franz Joseph (1732-1809)
Jommelli, Niccolò (1714-74)
Traetta, Tommaso (1727-79)

*Works*

Beck, F I: Sinfonia in G minor, Op. 3, No. 3 (Callen 15)
Gluck: Don Juan - Ballet suite
Haydn: Non v'è chi mi aiuta (from La Canterina)
Haydn: Symphony No. 49 in F minor 'La Passione'
Jommelli: Ombre che tacite qui sede (from Fetonte)
Traetta: Sofonisba


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm still working on this 13-CD Yvonne Loriod box set...highly recommended for all. Right now, I'm listening to a _killer_ version of *Petroushka*. I never heard of Rudolf Albert and the Orchestre des Cento Soli, recorded in 1957, but it's in stereo, and Loriod is the pianist. Earlier on the same disc, she plays Messiaen's* Huit Preludes* (rec 1958), very sensitive, full of nuances.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Debussy & Rameau
> 
> Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)
> 
> Release Date: 27th Mar 2020
> 
> Label: DG
> Length: 78 minutes
> 
> Presto Recording of the Week
> 27th March 2020
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> April 2020
> Editor's Choice
> Recording of the Month
> BBC Music Magazine
> June 2020
> Recording of the Month
> Nouveauté
> Diapason d'Or
> May 2020
> Nouveauté


This must be wore out by now.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Duncan

Broadening my horizons from "Fab-looking French babes" to "Fab-looking Israeli babes"...









*Immortal Beloved: Beethoven Arias
*
*Chen Reiss (soprano), Oliver Wass (harp)

Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kt8dSCnjsld2nFIL3zy8mZSluxaSfK34E

_"Reiss manages coloratura passages with ease, her tone bright and clear, her voice firm throughout its considerable range and she is always wonderfully in tune…The Academy of Ancient Music gives alert support…This disc shines a very welcome light into a dark corner of Beethoven's output."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"These arias abound in colour, inventiveness and - not the first epithet that springs to mind with Beethoven - charm...Reiss uses her bright, even-toned soprano with taste and imagination, spins a true legato line and characterises thoughtfully...she is delightful in Klärchen's two songs from Egmont...Reiss musters an apt touch of the grand manner in a dramatically intense Ah! Perfido."_
- Gramophone

_"Reiss led this project, researching and choosing her own arias, and her strong personal connection with her material clearly shows. She possesses an elegant and silvery soprano and is already a greatly successful Susanna and Sophie, but the middle of the voice is growing in warmth and amplitude and without pushing her resources."_
- Opera News

*Works*

Beethoven: Ah! Perfido, Op. 65
Beethoven: Egmont Incidental Music, Op. 84
Beethoven: Es blüht eine Blume im Garten mein (from Leonore Prohaska)
Beethoven: Fliesse, Wonnezähren, fliesse! (from Cantata on the Accession of Emperor Leopold II, WoO 88)
Beethoven: No, non turbati, WoO 92a
Beethoven: O wär' ich schon mit dir vereint (from Fidelio)
Beethoven: Primo amore, piacer del ciel, WoO 92 (Erste Liebe, Himmelslust)


----------



## Rogerx

> This must be wore out by now.


It's a super CD and I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Vasks

*Robert Schumann - Overture, Scherzo & Finale (Wildner/Naxos)
Cesar Franck - Piano Quintet (Danel Qrt +/cpo)*


----------



## Duncan

NOTICE TO ALL FORUM MEMBERS -

The posting of any selections which involve Joan Sutherland singing in French are considered direct violations of the "absolutely dreadful accent" provision of Québec's _La charte de la langue française_ (Charter of the French Language) and thus are hereby permanently banned from both this thread and any others which may currently exist or will be created in the near or even far future within this forum.

We will be deleting any previous posts contained within each of the previous "Current Listening: Volumes One through Five" threads which involve Joan Sutherland singing in French as time permits.

Thank you in advance for your cooperation!

The Management


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn Bartholdy: sting quartet No2- No 6

Minguet Quartett


----------



## jim prideaux

Norrington and the SWR RSO-Beethoven's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.

First listen and as good as I had been lead to expect.

Slow movement of the 4th is one of my favourite pieces of music and this really does it justice!


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> It's a super CD and I can't get enough of it.


I know, I know...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

jim prideaux said:


> Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Herreweghe and the Frankfurt RSO.
> 
> Beethoven's Violin Concerto.
> 
> At work and listening on YT. The Frankfurt RSO have their own channel and invariably I find some good stuff, but this is outstanding. What a marvellous performance of such a great piece of music. So glad I encountered this.


I take it you found it then... 
I've been streaming it on Amazon music, but it's on my list to buy.


----------



## Duncan

eljr said:


>


Uncharacteristically superb taste in selections, eljr, my compliments! I thought these two were superb -

















It appears that your "thematic concept" is "Fab-looking American babes"... :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

La Stravaganza 7-12


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Seeing all these LvB posts, I needed to switch it up.

Lenny #8








First time listening to Hammerklavier


----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Random follow up from Ligeti (helped by Spotify)
> 
> Bruno Mantovani ‎- Le Sette Chiese - Streets - Eclair De Lune
> 
> View attachment 137263
> 
> 
> Susanna Mälkki
> Ircam
> Ensemble Intercontemporain
> 
> Quite like it that I stumbled across this... I do like the kaleidoscope of sonorities created....


.. and again....
This is really growing up on me. 
Fantastic La sette Chiese VII: L'eglis du martyrium... amongst others...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Duncan said:


> EG, as always, I am wildly impressed with (and bitterly envious of) your carefully curated playlists - it's quite evident that you spend a great deal of time and effort in attempting to present a balanced and relevant playlist that is thematically coherent and reflective of each composer that you have chosen to follow as part of your individual listening projects... _My "carefully curated themes" seem to consist almost exclusively of showcasing "Fab-looking French babes"... Chacun à son goût... It's a thankless task but someone has to do it, eh?_


If you mean Natalie Dessay as an example then you won't get any complaints from me. I do actually like her singing, by the way...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137278


*Antonín Dvořák*

Symphonies Nos. 1-9
Cello Concerto
Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto

Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Frank Peter Zimmermann, violin
Garrick Ohlsson, piano
Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

2014


----------



## Rogerx

William Schuman: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5 & 8

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 5

Symphony No.17-19-20-25


----------



## Itullian




----------



## jim prideaux

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I take it you found it then...
> I've been streaming it on Amazon music, but it's on my list to buy.


I have not found a CD.


----------



## Guest

Working my way through this set.


----------



## Malx

This afternoon as is often the case after listening to Mahler's 10th earlier a couple of 20th century discs followed:


----------



## pianozach

Going with some *Mozart* Piano Concertos this morning

I've got *Schnabel* cued up from two different sets.

Piano Concerto No. 24 In C Minor KV 491,
Piano Concerto No. 27 In Bb, KV 595, 
Piano Concerto No. 19 In F, K 459, 
Piano Concerto No. 20 In D Minor, K 466, 
Piano Concerto No. 21 In C, K 467

That should be enough to get me started this morning.


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> William Schuman: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5 & 8
> 
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


I've still not heard anything from *Bernstein* (as a conductor) that I didn't like.

On the other hand, *Mass* was difficult to like as it dragged on. Brilliant first third though.


----------



## sonance

Gabriel Fauré (1845 - 1924)

- Sonata for violin and piano no. 1 (1875/76)
- Sonate for violin and piano no. 2 (1916/17)
Isabelle Faust, violin; Florent Boffard, piano (harmonia mundi)










- String Quartet (1924)
Quatuor Ysaye (aeon)










- Cello Sonata no. 2 (1921)
Alban Gerhardt, cello; Cecile Licad, piano (hyperion)










- Mai (1862?)
- L'absent (1871)
Konstantin Wolff, bass-baritone; Trung Sam, piano (harmonia mundi)
[listened to it via YouTube - too lazy right now to search for my copy]










(to be continued tomorrow)


----------



## Enthusiast

5th and 6th quartets from this ...


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Duncan said:


> *Uncharacteristically superb taste* in selections, eljr, my compliments! I thought these two were superb -


Should I be insulted or feel complimented?
I decided to just laugh.

:tiphat:


----------



## Helgi

^ Haha, Duncan is lively today - I'll have what he's having.

Patricia Kopatchinskaja has come up in a few posts today, so currently listening to:










*Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor*
Patricia Kopatchinskaja
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln w/Heinz Holliger


----------



## pmsummer

PIFFARISSIMO
_Instrumental Music at the Council of Constance 1414-1418_
*Ebreo - De Vitry - Dufay - Da Piacenza - Von Wolkenstein - Bedingham - Cornazano - 14th-15th century Anonymous*
Capella de la Torre
Katharina Bäuml - direction
_
Challenge Classics_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Jacck

*Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15 in A Minor, Op. 132*
Takács Quartet


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

Wonderful recording.
As good as the best.


----------



## Enthusiast

I am not sold on the whole of Haitink's LSO Live Beethoven recordings but there are some excellent performances among them, including this ...


----------



## pmsummer

LOS MINISTRILES
_Spanish Renaissance Wind Music_
*Piffaro*
_
Archiv_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part six for tonight.

_Eppur si muove_ [_And Yet it Moves_] - ricercar and passacaglia for organ (1985):










Symphony no.9 (1985-87):

Performers on symphony 9:

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley










String Trio (1987):



String Quartet no.12 (1987):
String Quintet no.1 (1987):


----------



## Jacck

*Louis Vierne - 24 Pièces en Style Libre*
Ben van Oosten


----------



## Joachim Raff

Enthusiast said:


> I am not sold on the whole of Haitink's LSO Live Beethoven recordings but there are some excellent performances among them, including this ...
> 
> View attachment 137292


Yes, i agree, the triple concerto is quite something.


----------



## Knorf

Joseph Haydn: Symphonies No. 30 in C major, "Allelujah," No. 53 in D major, "Impériale," No. 69 in C major, "Loudon"
Concentus musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wilhelm Stenhammar: Symphony No.1*
Neeme Järvi & Göteborgs Symfoniker


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project - Amadeus Quartet CD 40*

*Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet in G major op.76 no.1
String Quartet in D minor op.76 no.2
String Quartet in C major op.76 no.3









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## Itullian

Playing Norrington's Schubert "Great" for a second time.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21

Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Robert Trevino

"Future project for Merv and the Beethoven Boys. Sounds good to my Raffian Ears"


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125
Ella Lee, Joanna Simon, Richard Kness, Thomas Paul
The Mendelssohn Choir of Pittsburgh 
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg

For me, the highlights of this cycle are 3, 4, and 6-8, all superb. We'll see about the Ninth.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schubert - String Quintet*
Kurt Reher/Hollywood String Quartet (1951)

For so long I've merely considered Schubert's String Quintet to be a great work, but not the absolute masterpiece of chamber music that many seem to see it as. I decided to check out this recording since it came out on top of Trout's recommendation list, and I'm really being swept away by the music-making. I think the slow movement is finally making sense to me. Pretty good mono sound and deeply expressive playing. Highly recommended!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bruch: Symphony No. 1 in E Flat, Op. 28

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## MusicSybarite

Shosty said:


> View attachment 137206
> 
> 
> Ottorino Respighi - Vetrate di chiesa (Church Windows) & Brazilian Impressions
> 
> Geoffrey Simon, Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> edit: Loved Church Windows, which seems to be (unjustly) overlooked and overshadowed by Respighi's Rome Trilogy. I'd only listened to his Rome trilogy myself, and had never even heard of this composition until a few weeks ago when it was the most popular choice (I think) in a Respighi poll here. It's absolutely beautiful to my ears.


And you've heard the most astonishing performance of it. _San Gregorio Magno_ is an incredible movement unto itself, albeit I disagree with the name of that movement. For me the music indicates something much more cosmic, transcendent and universal. Geoffrey Simon is an authoritative conductor on Respighi's music as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Itullian

51, 52, 53


----------



## Itullian

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 137295
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
> 
> Malmö Symphony Orchestra
> Robert Trevino
> 
> "Future project for Merv and the Beethoven Boys. Sounds good to my Raffian Ears"


That's the next set i want.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Two Part Inventions BWV 772-786
Three Part Inventions BWV 787-801
Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue BWV 903
English Suite no.2 in A minor BWV 807









András Schiff*


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven - Missa Solemnis*
Daniel Reuss, Cappella Amsterdam, Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century


----------



## MusicSybarite

Knorf said:


> Béla Bartók, String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4
> Emerson String Quartet
> 
> Still one of the best string quartet albums of all time.


Quite agree with this. The Emerson focus on the edginess of the music rather than emotional expressions. It's one of the appeals for me. Flawless performances.


----------



## MusicSybarite

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Wilhelm Stenhammar: Symphony No.1*
> Neeme Järvi & Göteborgs Symfoniker


Lovely work, although I prefer the BIS recording of it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wilhelm Stenhammar: Symphony No.2
Neeme Järvi & Göteborgs Symfoniker
*
It was listening to Herbert Blomstedt's recording of this work which inspired me to look deeper into the Composer and resulted in me buying the Symphonies & Piano Concertos on the Brilliant Classics reissue with Neeme & Paavo Järvi.

Aside from Symphonies No's.1 & 2, I have also listened to the various other works accompanying the Symphonies on discs 1 & 2. Wilhelm Stenhammar is proving to be quite the Composer. This was confirmed when streaming the *Stenhammar Quartet perform String Quartets No's. 5 & 6 and the String Quartet in F*.

Returning to the Orchestral Works, this set just arrived today and I am thrilled with it. I still have disc 3with the Piano Concertos to listen to, which will be my starting point tomorrow.


----------



## Malx

Streamed via Qobuz:
The remastered set of Beethoven Symphonies from Blomstedt - perhaps strangely this is a set I had never sampled previously.
I started with Symphony No 4 my usual setting off point.

Frankly, there is nothing startlingly different about this performance, it breaks no new ground for me, its traditional in style like so many other sets BUT it just sounds so right - effortless playing and great orchestral balance, Blomstedt seems to know what he wants and gets it from the Dresden players, at least that's how it sounds to my ears.
I'm looking forward to sampling the rest of the set over the next few days.


----------



## Itullian

9, 10, 11, 12


----------



## flamencosketches

*Béla Bartók*: String Quartet No.3, Sz.85. Emerson String Quartet

Someone mentioned this recording earlier in the thread and it made me realize how long it's been since I've heard any of it. I really love these recordings. They show a very different side of Bartók than most recordings, almost as if they see Bartók's quartets as prescient of later modern music, Dutilleux, Lutoslawski, even Boulez. Rather than flowing lyrical melodies and an emphasis on the folk-oriented nature of the music, we hear razor-sharp lines and an emphasis on conflict and dissonances in the music. I like it, but wouldn't want it to be my only recording of these quartets, which thankfully it is not.


----------



## Shosty

MusicSybarite said:


> And you've heard the most astonishing performance of it. _San Gregorio Magno_ is an incredible movement unto itself, albeit I disagree with the name of that movement. For me the music indicates something much more cosmic, transcendent and universal. Geoffrey Simon is an authoritative conductor on Respighi's music as far as I am concerned.


I totally agree that it's universal. I didn't really think too much about the titles of each movement and what the titles said weren't really evoked in my imagination. And I don't think that takes anything away from the beauty of the piece.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Glanert: Requiem for Hieronymus Bosch
Netherlands Radio Choir, Concertgebouworkest & Markus Stenz


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bruch: Symphony No. 3 in E major, Op. 51

Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra
Manfred Honeck


----------



## Helgi

Bach on the piano with talented mr. Rafal Blechacz:


----------



## SanAntone

*Reger - String Trios*
Il Furibondo


----------



## flamencosketches

*Béla Bartók*: Violin Concerto No.2, BB117. Gerhart Hetzel, Ádám Fischer, Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra

This is my first listen to this work and so far, I'm very impressed. It has a sprawling, epic scope and really interesting harmonies. Quite rhapsodic. It actually almost reminds me of Janáček's _Sinfonietta_ a little bit. I don't usually connect with Bartók all this much, & especially not on first listen, but this is really doing it for me.

I've never heard of the soloist outside of this recording but he delivers a good performance. Would recommend. This set is a really great bang for your buck. I think I paid about 10 bucks for it.

This is the original cover of this installment:










Klimt's _The Kiss_ is actually a pretty good representation of the sounds I'm hearing.


----------



## Coach G

Today: Five CDs from the NAXOS _American Classics_ collection:

1. *Alan Hovhaness*: _Symphony #7 "Nanga Parvat"_; _Symphony #14 "Ararat"_; _Symphony #23 "Ani"_ (Kieth Brion/Trinity College of Music Wind Orchestra)
2. *Alan Hovhaness*: _Fanfare for New Atlantis_; _Guitar Concerto #2_; _Symphony #63 "Loon Lake"_ (Stewart Robertson/Royal Scottish National Orchestra w/Javier Calderon, guitar, on _Guitar Concerto #2_)
3. *George Frederick McKay*: _From a Moonlit Ceremony_; _Harbor Narrative_; _Symphony for Seattle_ (John McLaughlin Williams/National Symphony Orchestra of the Ukraine)
4. *Jennifer Higdon*: _Viola Concerto_; _Oboe Concerto_; _All Things Majestic_ (Giancarlo Guerrero/Nashville Symphony Orchestra w/Roberto Diaz, viola, on Viola Concerto; and w/James Button, oboe, on Oboe Concerto)
5. *Jennifer Higdon*: _Amazing Grace_; _Sky Quartet_ (Serafin String Quartet: Kate Ransom, Timothy Schwarz, violins; Molly Carr, viola; Lawrence Stromberg, cello); _Sonata for Viola and Piano_ (Molly Carr, viola/Charles Abramovic, piano); _Dark Wood_ (Timothy Schwarz, violin; Lawrence Stromberg, cello; Charles Abramovic, piano; Eric Stromberg, bassoon); _String Trio_ (Timothy Schwarz, violin; Molly Carr, viola; Lawrence Stromberg, cello)

I love the NAXOS, _American Classics_ collection which allowed me, on a budget, to build a nice little collection of lesser-known works by America's most talented classical musicians. Starting with *Alan Hovhaness*, more wonderful symphonies mostly infused with the flavor of the composer's ancestral homeland, Armenia. Moving on to the only CD I own by one *George Frederick McKay*, some very fine music, tonal, and pleasant, even if not necessarily memorable. Rounding things out is the still actively composing, *Jennifer Higdon*, with some very listenable orchestral works, though her chamber pieces are a bit more challenging.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## senza sordino

Ives Three Places in New England, The Unanswered Question, A Set of Pieces, Symphony no 3 The Camp Meeting, Set no 1. A good CD, a poor image of a CD









Barber Symphony no 1, First Essay for Orchestra, Symphony no 2. Really good









Barber Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Essays for Orchestra nos 2 and 3, Toccata Festiva









Barber Violin Concerto, Korngold Violin Concerto, Korngold Much Ado about Nothing Suite, my favourite version of the Barber VC









Harris Symphonies 3 and 4


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Saw the Dvorak for two upthread a bit. This. is. so. good.


----------



## Joe B

Lorin Maazel leading the Wiener Philharmoniker and Kathleen Battle in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Elim Chan


----------



## SanAntone

*Dmitri Kabalevsky: Requiem*
Moscow Symphony Orchestra & Soloists

View attachment 137319


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit

Alexandre Tharaud, Jean Delescluse, Bénabar, Juliette/Guillaume Gallienne, Frank Braley, Natalie Dessay &

Madeleine Peyroux

Presto Classical 26th November 2012

To describe this record as the ultimate in classy background music is to do it a disservice (the performances are mesmerising, and easily compelling enough to command your undivided attention in a single sitting), but really this is a disc that cries out to be enjoyed with a group of friends, great conversation and a bottle or two of something delicious.

Katherine Cooper


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday Martha Argerich*



Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Nutcracker Suite

Martha Argerich (piano), Nicolas Economou (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn Bartholdy: Sting quartet Vol 2

Nr. 0 Es-Dur; Nr. 1 op. 12; Nr. 7 op. 81

Minguet Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Francesco Morlacchi: Tebaldo e Isolina

Raúl Baglietto (bass-baritone), Gheorghe Vlad (tenor), Annalisa D'Agosto (soprano), Silvano Zabeo (fortepiano), Sandra Pastrana (soprano), Laura Polverelli (mezzo-soprano), Anicio Zorzi Giustiniani (tenor)

Virtuosi Brunensis, Poznań Camerata Bach Choir, Antonino Fogliani


----------



## Malx

Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra - Rotterdam PO, Yannick Nézet Séguin.
From the consistently good box below.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part seven for this morning.

_Tempi_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: various tempo markings] (1988):










Symphony no.10 (1988):

Performers on symphony 10:

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley










_Introduction and Allegro on a Bass by Max Reger_ for brass band (1987):
_Vortex_ for brass band (1989):










Piano Trio (1988-89):



String Quartet no.13 (1989):


----------



## Knorf

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
NDR-Sinfonieorchester, Gunter Wand


----------



## The3Bs

Historical Toscanini...from:

TOSCANINI Beethoven Piano Concertos: The Complete NBC Broadcasts (1944/46)









BEETHOVEN Piano Concerto No. 3 (1944) 
Artur Rubinstein
NBC Symphony Orchestra
conducted by Arturo Toscanini

Sampling some music from Pristine Classical... so far I am quite impressed!!!!


----------



## Bourdon

*Silvius Weiss*

CD 8

Sonata No.21 - 22 - 23 "L'infidèle


----------



## Marinera

Rameau - Grands motets. Philippe Herreweghe, La Chapelle Royale


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
from:
TOSCANINI Beethoven Piano Concertos: The Complete NBC Broadcasts (1944/46)









Rudolf Serkin
NBC Symphony Orchestra
conducted by Arturo Toscanini

This is even better in sound to the 3rd I posted above... Spine tingling (and Goosebumps) moments specially at the beginning of the second movement ....

Really nice work from Pristine Classical on the remastering ....


----------



## Knorf

Pierre Boulez: _...explosante/fixe..._
Sophie Cherrier, Emmanuelle Ophèle, Pierre-André Valade, flutes
Andrew Gerzso, electronics 
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

Incredible and indescribably gorgeous music!


----------



## sonance

Gabriel Fauré (1845 - 1924), continued

earlier:
- Piano Quintet no. 2 (1919-21)
Quatuor Ébène; Nicholas Angelich, piano (the cover below says: erato; mine says: virgin ??)










- Barcarolle no. 2 (1885)
- Barcarolle no. 6 (1895?)
- Barcarolle no. 11 (1913)
Jean-Michel Damase, piano (accord)










- Nocturne no. 2 (1880)
- Nocturne no. 7 (1898)
- Nocturne no. 12 (1915)
Émile Naoumoff, piano (saphir)










now:
- Requiem, version 1893
Agnès Mellon, soprano; Peter Kooy, baritone; La Chapelle Royale; Ensemble Musique Oblique/Philippe Herreweghe (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> Pierre Boulez: _...explosante/fixe..._
> Sophie Cherrier, Emmanuelle Ophèle, Pierre-André Valade, flutes
> Andrew Gerzso, electronics
> Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez
> 
> Incredible and indescribably gorgeous music!


I share your appreciation for this piece.


----------



## Guest002

I can't find it now, but a week or two ago, someone on these pages suggested I would benefit from getting to know a lot more Lutosławski. It's taken me a while (and I got side-tracked into Bruckner!), but I've begun listening to this, particularly the Partita. Edward Gardner, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Tamsin Little on violin. Very, very good. Not _entirely_ certain what to make of it so far, but I can tell it will repay much listening.

So, whoever made the original suggestion to me: thank you!


----------



## Bertali

Robert Schumann
Symphony No. 2
The Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell


----------



## Marinera

*Rameau - Les Vents *from Les Boreades. Jordi Savall









CD7 *Vivaldi - La Tempesta di Mare.* Fabio Biondi, Europa Galante
From Fabio Biondi and Europa Galante Vivaldi Concerts box set (Erato)

Violin Concerto in D major, RV 234, 'L'inquietudine
Concerto in B flat major, RV 579, 'Concerto funebre'
Concerto in F major, RV 570, 'La tempesta di mare'
Flute Concerto in G minor, Op. 10-2, RV 439, 'La notte'
Concerto in A mojor, RV 552, 'Per eco in lontano'
Violin Concerto in E major, RV 270, 'Il riposo - per il Natale'
Concerto for 2 Cellos in G minor, RV 531


----------



## Helgi

I'm looking to add another set of Bach Cello Suites to my collection, so I'm listening on Spotify.










Started with Fournier and I might as well stop there - it's excellent!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 8

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Gramophone Magazine August 2019

Even Bavouzet's advocacy fails to disguise [the arrangements'] slight awkwardness on the piano…What he does make a great case for are the early sonatas (even those with dubious attributions), never attempting to make something grandiose out of these apprentice pieces but instead breathing energy into them with crispness of touch allied to feathery agility and charm.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Sonatas & Fantasia - Pogorelich.

Mozart doesn't appear to be Pogoerlich's strongest suit, the flow and warmth I normally associate with these pieces seems lacking.


----------



## The3Bs

Brahms Symphony No. 4

from:
FURTWÄNGLER conducts Brahms Symphony No. 4, Haydn Variations (1943)









Recorded in 1943

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
conductor Wilhelm Furtwängler

Intense...Typical of Furtwangler approach managing all the details of the score to maximize the musical impact.

Now I have used my 10 free tracks... need to think if it is worth going for a subscription or just buy individual works....


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No 2: Nicole Henriot and the Boston Symphony under Charles Munch. Superbly played, and this 1950s vintage RCA recording still sounds pretty good.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165**/ Mozart: Litaniae Lauretanae, K195/Mozart: Mass in C major, K317

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano), George Malcolm (organ), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Helen Watts (contralto), Robert Tear (tenor)
Schola Cantorum of Oxford, Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner
Recorded: 1971-05-31
Recording Venue: St. John's, Smith Square

Elly Ameling (soprano)**
English Chamber Orchestra
Raymond Leppard
Recorded: 1969-08
Recording Venue: unknown, London


----------



## Duncan

*Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection*

*Link to complete 6 CD set (70 selections) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nGYF8oadOuzCerucIf4FUHxAAqrN8UmA8

This is a link to a quite informative critique of the release -

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2020/May/Barbirolli_RCA_19075988382.htm

Pulling out one quote which is quite interesting -

"It might be worth addressing some words on the hoary old question of Barbirolli's 'failure' in New York but specifically in relation to his recordings. This 'failure', it strikes me - an issue which in recent years has been shown to be a gross exaggeration - was always more than a matter of certain local critics' hostility toward a youngish newcomer who lacked Toscanini's greatness and who had 'let standards slip'. There were, it strikes me, parallel issues going on.

If one reads the influential David Hall's criticisms in The Record Book there are battles on multiple fronts when it comes to the discs. The first is an interpretative one in regard to Barbirolli; then there is a question of the technical standing of his orchestra; and finally, there is a battle between the relative quality of Victor and Columbia's recordings, as the orchestra recorded for both in this period. More than once Hall, born in New Rochelle, New York and who was, it should be noted, a programme annotator for Toscanini's NBC Symphony concerts, damns both orchestra and its several Columbia recordings under Barbirolli as 'coarse'.

Carnegie Hall was a problematic recording venue for any company, so other venues were soon used, but the Philharmonic-Symphony was still often written off in comparison with recordings from Philadelphia and Boston. In truth, no orchestra in the world could challenge the Philadelphia under Stokowski and Ormandy in terms of voluptuousness of recorded sound; interpretation is another matter. But one gets the feeling that New York critics felt increasingly threatened and frustrated by the East Coast rivals' status on disc. And yet Barbirolli's recordings in New York en bloc are - the Brahms aside - deeply impressive, if sonically quite different from the Phily and Koussevitzky's Boston Symphony."

Each disc is housed in a retro 78 album sleeve and the booklet is filled with 78 and subsequent LP sleeves - very colourful and tactile - as well as job and recording sheets from the sessions and black and white photographs of Barbirolli.


----------



## Joe B

Philip Barnes leading the Saint Louis Chamber Chorus in American choral works:










*Dudley Buck - *"Hymn to Music"*
*Miklos Rozsa - *"The Lord is my shepherd"*
*Wallingford Riegger - *"Evil shall not prevail"*
*William Schumann - *"Declaration Chorale"*
*Melissa Dunphy - *"What do you think I fought for at Omaha Beach?"
*Ulysses S Kay - *"A Lincoln Letter"*
*U2 arr by Bob Chilcott - *MLK
*William Dawson - *"There is a balm in Gilead"
*Sven Lekberg - *"Lament"*
*Stephen Paulus - *"Stabat Mater"
*Roy Harris - *"Symphony for Voices"
*Howard Helvey - *Sunset: St Louis

*world premier recording


----------



## Rogerx

Aleksandra Kurzak - Desire

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Morphing Chamber Orchestra, Frédéric Chaslin

Bizet: Je dis que rien ne m'épouvante (from Carmen)
Cilea: Ecco: respiro appena. Io son l'umile ancella (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
Dvořák: Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)
Leoncavallo: Qual fiamma avea nel guardo!.... Hui! Stridono lassù (from I Pagliacci)
Moniuszko: Ha! Dzieciatko nam umiera... O moj malenki (from Halka)
Puccini: Signore, ascolta! (from Turandot)
Puccini: Un bel di vedremo (from Madama Butterfly)
Puccini: Vissi d'arte (from Tosca)
Tchaikovsky: Puskay pogibnu ya 'Tatiana's Letter Scene' (from Eugene Onegin)
Verdi: Surta è la notte...Ernani! Ernani, involami (from Ernani)


----------



## eljr




----------



## 13hm13

Symph. A. maj. on ....

Contemporaries of Mozart - Wesley - Symphonies - Bamert


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> *Beethoven - Missa Solemnis*
> Daniel Reuss, Cappella Amsterdam, Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century
> 
> View attachment 137305


Big Edward Hopper fan?


----------



## Duncan

*The Truly Unforgettable Voice Of Florence Foster Jenkins*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nap3RQO8SW-4x3fh_UX7HLlWoRvuo1UXg

Florence Foster-Jenkins along with Maria Callas, Giulietta Simionato, Ethel Merman, and Renata Tebaldi were part of the famed "Big Four"... wait... one, two, three... hold on, I have to check something out... okay... I'm back...

Make that "was part of the famed "Big Five" or the "Cat Pack" who held court at the piano bar singing show tunes at Jilly's Salloon at 256 West 52nd Street at the intersection with Eighth Avenue in Manhattan in the 60's.









This is a photo of Callas at the piano at Jilly's - she insisted on playing even when Vladimir Horowitz was there... Horowitz was great on the "weepers" but couldn't play upbeat Cole Porter or George Gershwin tunes worth a damn... Callas, exasperated way beyond her endurance, used to scream "For Christ's sake, Vlad, pick up the goddamn pace!" - Horowitz would just laugh - he kind of got a kick out of winding Maria up... Ethel Merman was another one who used to enjoy winding up Callas... usually by singing so loudly that you could hear her in New Jersey if the wind was blowing the right way... Callas used to scream "For Christ's sake, Ethel, are ya trying to make us all deaf? Take it down a notch, ya crazy bitch..." - Merman would just laugh... and sing even louder...

Recommended Florence Foster-Jenkins recording -

Mozart: Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen - this is a tough tune to sing - although not nearly as tough as "Memory" from Andrew Lloyd Webber's opera "Cats" which requires that you hit a high D, one full step above a high C, followed by an F above the high C (even Pavarotti had to cheat by using his falsetto voice to hit it) and at the end it goes down to D, two octaves below middle C and the very next note, after holding this low D for several measures is an octave jump - tough but doable if you have the pipes... and I do... Full Disclosure : the last time I tried to hit that F above the high C in full chest voice I broke my collar bone...

Composers

Budashkin, Nikolai (1910-88)
David, Félicien (1810-76)
Delibes, Clémont Philibert Léo (1836-91)
Gounod, Charles François (1818-93)
Liadov, Anatol (1855-1914)
McMoon, Cosme (1901-80)
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-91)
Ponce, Manuel Maria (1882-1948)
Strauss, Johann (1825-99)

Works

Budashkin: Biassy (after Bach's Prelude XVI)
David, Félicien: Charmant oiseau (from La Perle du Brésil)
Delibes: Où va la jeune Indoue? 'Bell Song' (from Lakmé)
Liadov: A Musical Snuffbox, Op. 32
McMoon: Like a bird
Mozart: Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen (from Die Zauberflöte)
Ponce, M: Serenata mexicana 'Alevántate'
Strauss, J, II: Mein Herr Marquis (from Die Fledermaus)


----------



## eljr

senza sordino said:


> Ives Three Places in New England, The Unanswered Question, A Set of Pieces, Symphony no 3 The Camp Meeting, Set no 1. A good CD, a poor image of a CD


more Edward Hopper....


----------



## Rogerx

> Helgi I'm looking to add another set of Bach Cello Suites to my collection, so I'm listening on Spotify.
> 
> Started with Fournier and I might as well stop there - it's excellent!


As much as I agree try this one, price, next to nothing and marvelous.


----------



## Knorf

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

Haitink did a great job with this repertoire!










Sorry for the lack of Edward Hopper in this post.


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 In C Minor, Op. 68.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

View attachment 137334


*The Truly Unforgettable Voice Of Florence Foster Jenkins*

Aaaaah........remastered at last ,now we can enjoy it in all it's glory.


----------



## Joe B

Nicole Cabell with Craig Terry performing French chansons and melodies:


----------



## Knorf

Bourdon said:


> View attachment 137334
> 
> 
> *The Truly Unforgettable Voice Of Florence Foster Jenkins*
> 
> Aaaaah........remastered at last ,now we can enjoy it in all it's glory.




Where the heck is that vomit emoji?!


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Pierre-Octave Ferroud (1900 - 1936)
- Symphonie en La (1930)
- Types (version for orchestra with a small piano solo: 1931? [original version for piano 1922-24])
- Foules (1922-24)
- Sérénade (1927)
Orchestre National de Lyon/Emmanuel Krivine; Elisabeth Laroche, piano (naive)










now: 
Antoine Forqueray (1672 - 1745)
Jean-Baptiste Forqueray (1699 - 1782)
Pièces de viole avec la basse continué
- Première Suite
- Deuxième Suite
- Troisième Suite*
- Quatrième Suite
- Cinquième Suite
Paolo Pandolfo, viola da gamba; Guido Balestracci, viola da gamba; Rolf Lislevand, theorbo and baroque guitar; Eduardo Egüez, theorbo and baroque guitar; Guido Morini, harpsichord (glossa)

I couldn't find any information about the year of compositions.

* Movements 4, 5 and 7 are by Jean-Bapiste - at least. It was he who published the works of his father in 1747. -

"For many viol players today, there is little doubt that the thirty-two pieces of the collection are all by Jean-Baptiste, but probably, in the case of several of them, composed on the framework of an improvisation of Antoine and according to his particular manner, Jean-Baptiste never having had any other teacher than his father; the few pieces by Antoine preserved scattered among manuscript anthologies have little to do with the 1747 publication."
Edmond Lemaître, booklet to the original issue [mine is a re-issue with an abridged booklet]
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/GS0412.pdf page 10 and 11


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I love the rabbit trails one can find themselves on here. I just found this recording from an 18 month old thread on newer string quartets and this recording is absolutely amazing. Last time I was so blown away was when I first heard Quatuor Hermes Ravel or Pavel Haas Schubert. These guys are fantastic, thanks @starthrower!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4*

Jaap van Zweden and the Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra. This was a pleasant surprise from the Brilliant box set. Actually, most of this set is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## starthrower

No.1 Winter Dreams

I'm a very occasional Tchaikovsky listener. I found this deleted edition at a local bookstore. It was in mint condition and only 8 dollars so I bought it.


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> Where the heck is that vomit emoji?!


Have you seen the movie with Meryl Streep?


----------



## Vasks

_A flurry of flutes_

*Tower - Flute Concerto (Wincenc/d'Note CD)
Sollberger - Grand Quartet for Flutes (composer +/AR LP)
Corigliano - Voyage for Flute & Strings (Edmund-Davies/Telarc CD)
Brant - Angels & Devils for Solo Flute and Flute Orchestra (Boyd/Centaur CD)*


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not the only one here who is hooked on this. Norrington does some shocking things - not just fast speeds (he's almost as fast as Menuhin!) but some of the phrasing, too - but has a great talent for having them make perfect sense and fit the work perfectly. The result is irresistible.


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

Violin Concertos Op.6 1-6 & Concerto in A major "the Cuckoo"

Andrew Manze Violin


----------



## Guest

Lulu, Marc Albrecht, Patricia Petibon in the lead role










I don't know if this counts as watching or listening.

I must say I came away somewhat baffled. Along the way there were moments of great beauty, particularly from the orchestra. But the plot strikes me as a convoluted mess. The the theme (Lulu as a philosophical femme fatale, attractive yet repulsive, powerful yet victim) strikes me as pseudo intellectual nonsense.

Two comments on the production, the audio on these productions is never ideal because of the use of body microphones, and I wish they would not use the extreme closeups of the singers. The hammy acting needed in an opera production works in the house, but looks silly in extreme closeups.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1, 3 & 8

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott

BBC Music Magazine January 2006

From the very first bars (complete with thrilling stratospheric trumpet) the First Symphony emerges as a work of phenomenal vitality and daring. The rhythms are taut and muscular, the melodies phrased with obvious affection, with no dramatic punches pulled.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4
*

Toscanini and the Philharmonia. This is a crackling performance. No, literally; in the fourth movement, someone lit off firecrackers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Baron Scarpia said:


> The the theme (Lulu as a philosophical femme fatale, attractive yet repulsive, powerful yet victim) strikes me as pseudo intellectual nonsense.


And a guest appearance by Jack the Ripper? Seriously?


----------



## Malx

Celebrating Martha Argerich's birthday with a few live recordings from the Lugano Festival she loved so much.

First - Manuel de Falla, Noches en los jardines de Espana with the Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Alexander Vedernikov.
Second - Beethoven, Piano Trio in D Op 70 'Ghost' with Renaud Capucon (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello).
Third - Schumann, Kinderszenen Op 15.

Marvellous spontaneous performances all.


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


>


again

..........


----------



## SanAntone

*Berg: Complete Songs*

Mauro Borgioni (baritone), Elisabetta Lombardi (mezzo-soprano), Mark Milhofer (tenor), Myung Jea Kho (soprano), Stefanie Köhler (speaker)









This 3CD set contains the complete songs by Alban Berg (1885-1935), including the complete Jugendlieder.

"Throughout this musical journey we witness Berg's development as a composer, setting out in his Jugendlieder under the influence of Schubert, Schumann, Wagner and Mahler, through his chromatic and enharmonic language inspired by Johannes Brahms, Richard Strauss and Hugo Wolf, towards his own personal style in which the twelve-tone system of his teacher Arnold Schönberg finds its free, fluid and lyrical expression." (Presto Music)


----------



## Malx

Final birthday disc - the first Argerich disc I bought when it came out in 1995.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphonies 33 - 36 - 108


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Final birthday disc - the first Agerich disc I bought when it came out in 1995.
> 
> View attachment 137350


 I will commemorate her after listening to Haydn :tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

It must be the thread about the Triple - this is my second in two days.


----------



## Merl

Yeah, I know......but this is shaping up to be very impressive. Great sound too. So much so that I may just D/l this.


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

*Happy birthday !*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jn65








Tom Service presents a special focus on George Benjamin in his 60th birthday year, with new recordings of a selection of his orchestral works.
George Benjamin: Duet for piano and orchestra 
Tamara Stefanovich (piano)
George Benjamin: Mind of Winter 
Claire Booth (soprano)
George Benjamin: Dance Figures 
BBC Philharmonic conducted by Clark Rundell
plus Robert Worby's in-depth interview with George Benjamin discussing his life in music.
Also in tonight's show, a Home session from Neil Luck, a radiophonic extravaganza about poltergeists; there's new music for ensemble by Clara Iannotta and Michelle Lou, played by the London Sinfonietta and Distractfold; and trombonist Gary MacPhee plays Arne Nordheim's The Return of the Snark.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set. My favorite.


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> Yeah, I know......but this is shaping up to be very impressive. Great sound too. So much so that I may just D/l this.
> 
> View attachment 137352


i ordered it. )


----------



## Enthusiast

Some afternoons I just feel that everything I heard was exceptionally wonderful! I finished with this ..


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project - Amadeus Quartet CD 41*

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in B flat major op.76 no.4
String Quartet in D major op.76 no.5
String Quartet in E flat major op.76 no.6









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part eight of eight for tonight.

_Variations and Finale on a Theme of Beethoven_ for piano (1990):










Symphony no.11 (1990):

Performers on symphony 11:

City of London Sinfonia/Matthew Taylor










String Quartet no.14 (1990):
String Quartet no.15 (1991):



String Quintet no.2 (1991-94):


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Digging into the handful of recordings by the Calidore Quartet...


----------



## Dimace

It seems that many music lovers and experts don't have the best opinion for *Herbie.* We are living in a free word and I respect the right everyone to express his/her opinion without restrictions. For these people, also, I have a small suggestion: Before starting again to write negative critics for Karajan, listen this* Zauberflöte!* I found this recording sublime, super special and extremely charismatic to the smallest detail. And I'm not Austrian's fan. (DG, 3XLP, 1980, bargain)


----------



## Duncan

It's a genuinely entertaining film in which art apparently triumphs over craftsmanship...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 76*


----------



## Rambler

*Elgar: The Black Knight & Scenes from The Bavarian Highlands* London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus conducted by Richard Hickox on Chandos








Good performances of lesser Elgar works. Pleasing works for Elgarians, but I'm not sure if this rather too Victorian fare will convert many non Elgar fans to the cause.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 77*

Nicely done with Nicholas Ward conducting the 24-piece Northern Chamber Orchestra from the first violin chair.


----------



## SanAntone

*Draeseke: String quartets 1 & 2*
Constanze Quartet









"We are very happy to announce that our first album has been released [Feb 2020]! It is a recording of the first two string quartets from the German romantic composer Felix Draeseke (1835-1913). This is the first CD of a project we embarked in with the label CPO in order to record his whole work for string quartet." (Website of the Constanze Quartet)


----------



## Knorf

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Frank Shipway.

Revisiting this recording to see if my original encomium for it was justified.

It was, absolutely. This is a truly great Mahler 5! (Slow Adagietto and all.)


----------



## Rambler

*Faure: Requiem & Cantique De Jean Racine* The Cambridge Singers and members of the City of London Sinfonia conducted by John Rutter on Conifer Records








This is the fist recording of the 1893 version of the Requiem, with much reduced forces. I must say I think I prefer this to the fuller orchestrated version. A quite wonderful account in my book.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jim prideaux

Blomstedt and the SFSO-Hindemith, Mathis der Maler.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Jumping on the Argerich birthday listening bandwagon and listening to Chopin PC #1 for the first time. Multitasking.


----------



## Knorf

Paul Hindemith, String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Los Angeles String Quartet


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

An opera afternoon for me:

*Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande*
Claudio Abbado/VPO/Francois Le Roux/Maria Ewing/Jose Van Dam/Christa Ludwig

The French language is music in itself to me, so paired with Debussy's voluptuous music I find this opera absolutely heavenly. My first listen to the opera.


----------



## Knorf

I haven't listened to Debussy's _Pelléas et Mélisande_ in quite some time. But somehow, SOMEHOW, it's now in my head to give it another go. I do love it.

Maybe I'll have an evening of Maeterlinck, with _Pelléas et Mélisande_ pieces by Debussy, Schönberg, and Sibelius!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6
Hans Swarowsky & Münchner Symphoniker


----------



## Coach G

Today; 5 CDs by Yevgeny Mravinsky and the Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra:

1. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #11 "1905"_; *Galina Ustovolskaya*: _Children's Suite_
2. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #4_; _Symphony #5_ (beginning)
3. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #5_ (conclusion); _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_
4. *Bruckner*: _Symphony #8_
5. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #3_; _Swan of Tounela_; *Glazunov*: _Symphony #4 _

I start with the best part: a very free and soulful rendition of Shostakovich's _Symphony #11 "1905"_ followed by _Festive Overture_. For decades I thought that that Stokowski's recording of the _11th_ with the Houston Symphony Orchestra was the only one worth having, until I heard how Russian conductors such as Mravinsky and Barshai really tap into the sad, Russian, soul. _Children's Suite_ by Galina Ustolvolskaya (Shostakovich's student and possible love interest) is a pleasant work by a tier 2 (or tier 3?) Russian composer. The three Tchaikovsky _Symphonies #4, 5 and 6 _are excellent. But the Bruckner _Symphony #8_ seems to get a bit slow and uninspired in some places, and while it can't compete with the likes of Karajan or Celibidache, it's still a nice effort for a conductor not known as a champion of Bruckner. The Sibelius _Symphony #3_ is taken at a brisk clip making it seem like a light interlude beween Sibelius' lush and noisy _2nd_ and the dark and mysterious _4th_. After the beautiful _Swan of Tounela_, we round things out with another teir 2 (or tier 3?) Russian composer with an enjoyable _Symphony #4_ by Glazounov.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mendelssohn SQ #2, Mendelssohn PC 1&2, Dvorak Sonata in F Major Op 57

View attachment 137372
View attachment 137374
View attachment 137375


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven, Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55
Les Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

It's been years since I heard this. It's a bit sharper-edged than I remember, and so my ears need to adjust. What I really enjoy about this performance is the wonderful rhythmic and articulative detail. Also the playing is outstandingly virtuosic, if a bit Baroque in timbre. It's a performance that goes a long way towards recovering the shock the symphony provoked when it was new!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mozart. Jupiter. Bruno. I don't find myself listening to Mozart often, but this is one of the best performances of this that I've heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

Penguin Guide 2011 edition

Abbado's collection remains one of the most generally recommendable available today...The famous pieces...sound strikingly vivid and spontaneous in Abbado's hands, and the recording, wide in range with plenty of ambience, suits the music admirably.


----------



## Rogerx

*June 6th 1903 Aram Khachaturian*



Khachaturian: Spartacus & Gayaneh Ballets (excerpts)

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits


----------



## Rogerx

Voice Of Hope

Camille Thomas (cello), Brussels Philharmonic Orchestra, Stéphane Denève

Bellini: Casta Diva (from Norma)
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Donizetti: Una furtiva lagrima (from L'elisir d'amore)
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Massenet: Pourquoi me reveiller (from Werther)
Mozart: Dalla sua pace (from Don Giovanni)
Purcell: When I am laid in earth (from Dido and Aeneas)
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques: Kaddisch
Say: Cello Concerto 'Never Give Up'
Verdi: Va, pensiero (from Nabucco)
Wagner: Träume (No. 5 from Wesendonck-Lieder)
Williams, John: Schindler's List: Theme


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Portland State University Chamber Choir, Ethan Sperry


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Winterreise with Matthias Goerne and Graham Johnson. Last thing I heard yesterday and first thing now


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, J, II: Die Fledermaus

Plácido Domingo (tenor), Wolfgang Brendel (baritone), Peter Seiffert (tenor), Agnes Baltsa (mezzo-soprano), Ulrike Steinsky (soprano), Eva Lind (soprano), Kurt Rydl (bass), Lucia Popp (soprano), Hans Peter Rauscher (director), Heinz Zednik (tenor)
Munich Radio Orchestra, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Plácido Domingo


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Jean Françaix (1912 - 1997)
- L'Horloge de Flore (for oboe and orchestra; 1959)
- Quartet for English horn and string trio (1970)
- Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano (1994)
- String Quartet (1938; booklet: 1934?)
Lajos Lencsés, oboe; Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR/Uri Segal; Quatuor Parisii (cpo)










Well, that has been only the second time listening to Françaix. It is my only CD with his music. I'm afraid it will stay this way. Though the string quartet left a better impression than last time I still couldn't stand the works with oboe ...

now a selection of works by:

Auguste-Joseph Franchomme (1808 - 1884)

- Caprice op. 7 no. 6 (solo cello with accompanying second cello; 1835)
- Fantaisie sur une mélodie de Schubert op. 39 (solo cello and accompanying string quartet [here: string quintet]; 1873)
- Nocturne op. 15. no 1 (solo cello with accompanying second cello; 1838)
- Deuxième Air russe varié op. 32 (solo cello and accompanying string quintet; 1845)
- Fantaisie sur "Le Chant d'adieux" op. 9 (solo cello and accompanying string quartet [here: string quintet]; 1836)
Ensemble Explorations/Roel Dieltiens [Christine Busch and Peter Despiegelaere, violins; Marten Boeken, viola; Roel Dieltiens and Lidewij Scheifes, cello; Cléna Stein, double bass] (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - Partitas for Keyboard BWV 825-830

Murray Perahia


----------



## Malx

Via Qobuz in HiRes, continuing to listen to Blomstedt's Beethoven set, this morning Symphonies 1 & 2.
Maybe not quite at the high level set by the 4th I listened to the other night but certainly still very enjoyable. The 2nd fairing a little better than than the 1st for this listener.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

_Andante_ in F-sharp/A for violin and piano Sz- (1902):
Piano Quintet in C Sz23 (1903-04):










Violin Concerto no.1 Sz36 (1907-08):








***

(*** same recording but different sleeve image)

String Quartet No.1 in A-minor Sz40 (1908-09):










_Két kép_ [_Two Pictures_] for orchestra Sz46 (1910):



_Három Csik megyei népdal_ [_Three Hungarian Folk Songs from the Csik District_] for piano Sz35 (1907):
_Fourteen Bagatelles_ for piano Sz38 (1908):
_Tíz könnyű zongoradarab_ [_Ten Easy Pieces_] for piano Sz39 (1908-09):
_Two Elegies_ for piano Sz41 (1909):
_Gyermekeknek_ [_For Children_] - 85 short pieces in four volumes for piano Sz42, reduced to 79 pieces when revised (1908-09 - rev. 1945):
_Két Román Tánc_ [_Two Romanian Dances_] for piano Sz43 (1910):
_Hét Vázlatok_ [_Seven Sketches_] for piano Sz44 (1908-10):
_Négy siratóének_ [_Four Dirges_] for piano Sz45 (1910):
_Három burleszk_ [_Three Burlesques_] for piano Sz47 (1908-11):
_Allegro barbaro_ for piano Sz49 (1911):


----------



## sonance

César Franck (1822 - 1890)

- Symphony in D minor (1887/88)
- Le Chasseur maudit (1881/82)
Boston Symphony Orchestra/Charles Munch
(rca red seal)










- Violin Sonata (1886)
- String Quartet (1889)
Gidon Kremer, violin; Oleg Maisenberg, piano; Quatuor de Prague (praga)










- Ce qu'on entend sur la montagne (1846)
- Hulda (ballet allégorique: 1879-85)
Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège/Christian Arming (fuga libera)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Blomstedt and the SFSO-Hindemith, Mathis der Maler.


….and this morning listening to the Symphonic Metamorphosis.


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Caprices for solo violin, Op. 1 Nos. 1-24

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

[Hadelich] manages to unravel Paganini's nerve-shredding intricacies at speed while sustaining absolute tonal composure. The frankly ludicrous string-darting and hopping of No. 2 is negotiated... - BBC Music Magazine, March 2018, More…

Release Date: 12th Jan 2018
Catalogue No: 9029572822
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 80 minutes


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-3rd and 4th Symphonies.

Norrington and the SWR SO.

marvellous stuff!


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> ….and this morning listening to the Symphonic Metamorphosis.


Thats an excellent Hindemith disc Jim. When I first bought it , I can't remember how many years ago possibly 30, it was never far from my Arcam CD player - I'll add it to my listen to soon pile.


----------



## Malx

Whilst on Qobuz and prompted by another thread I tried the Brahms first Symphony from the set below.
Followed by a well liked set from the collection - Brahms, Symphony No 2 - COE, Berglund.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Paris Quartets

Nevermind

The excellent performances by NeverMind explore the rewarding subtleties of Telemann's writing with intimacy and an unerring sense of stylistic decorum. - BBC Music Magazine, February 2018,


----------



## Janspe

*Hans Abrahamsen: 10 preludes (String Quartet No. 1)*
Arditti String Quartet









Glad to revisit Abrahamsen's music after a long break. I've been raving about _let me tell you_ for years - since it's one of my very favourite pieces of music ever written - but the composer's other scores have not excited me as much. I listened to this quartet a few years ago and did not return to it again; now I feel like I'm hearing totally new things in it! Sometimes it's good to let a piece of music "rest" for some time and come back to it later.


----------



## The3Bs

Earlier on this morning ...

Lisa Batiashvili & Nikoloz Rachveli - City Lights









Interesting....


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> It seems that many music lovers and experts don't have the best opinion for *Herbie.* We are living in a free word and I respect the right everyone to express his/her opinion without restrictions. For these people, also, I have a small suggestion: Before starting again to write negative critics for Karajan, listen this* Zauberflöte!* I found this recording sublime, super special and extremely charismatic to the smallest detail. And I'm not Austrian's fan. (DG, 3XLP, 1980, bargain)
> 
> View attachment 137366


This is good... But I prefer the even better earlier recording on EMI, maybe the sound is not at the same level, but the overall effect is out of this world... The most "Fun" and serious Zauberflöte I have...


----------



## mikeh375

here's my afternoon treat....


----------



## The3Bs

Now having a go at..

Elliot Carter ‎- The Complete Piano Music









Ursula Oppens

Not sure what to make of this yet... First listen...


----------



## mikeh375

The3Bs said:


> Now having a go at..
> 
> Elliot Carter ‎- The Complete Piano Music
> 
> View attachment 137397
> 
> 
> Ursula Oppens
> 
> Not sure what to make of this yet... First listen...


That looks good The3Bs. I might just get that.


----------



## Bourdon

*Silvius Weiss*

CD 9

Sonata No.24-25 & 26


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Barber: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Blendulf

Record Review
25th January 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
February 2020
Editor's Choice
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
March 2020
Concerto Choice
Découverte
Diapason d'Or
April 2020
Découverte


----------



## Joachim Raff

THIRION, SYMPHONIE N° 2 EN SI MINEUR, OP. 17

Eugène Bigot / Orchestre Radio-Symphonique de la Radiodiffusion-Télévision Française
Recording: 1959


----------



## The3Bs

mikeh375 said:


> That looks good The3Bs. I might just get that.


My first experience with Carter's piano music... 
Saw someone else posting a few pages back and because I am a nutter for piano music decided to give it a go... I will need to give it more time... to see if I can make sense of the music...


----------



## Janspe

mikeh375 said:


> That looks good The3Bs. I might just get that.


I'll add my recommendation! The only downside is that it's actually not the complete piano works of Carter: _Sistribute _ and _Fratribute_ are missing. I think they were composed after Oppens recorded the set. But apart from that, her interpretations are extremely good and I don't hesitate calling it the reference recording.


----------



## Malx

More Brahms - Symphony No 3 - Munchner Philharmoniker, Rudolf Kempe.


----------



## mikeh375

Janspe said:


> I'll add my recommendation! The only downside is that it's actually not the complete piano works of Carter: _Sistribute _ and _Fratribute_ are missing. I think they were composed after Oppens recorded the set. But apart from that, her interpretations are extremely good and I don't hesitate calling it the reference recording.


thanks Janspe, that's a good enough recommendation for me.


----------



## Rogerx

> The3Bs This is good... But I prefer the even better earlier recording on EMI, maybe the sound is not at the same level, but the overall effect is out of this world... The most "Fun" and serious Zauberflöte I have...


Much better, The later recording is pompous , there are also Böhm / William Christie/Ferenc Fricsay and...... Solti (1):angel:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137402


*Joseph Haydn*

String Quartet in G major, op. 76, no. 1
String Quartet in D minor, op. 76, no. 2 "Fifths"
String Quartet in C major, op. 76, no. 3 "Emperor"

Kodály Quartet

1989


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Adalbert Gyrowetz

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert

Gyrowetz: Symphony in D major, Op. 12 No. 1
Gyrowetz: Symphony in E flat major, Op. 6 No. 2
Gyrowetz: Symphony in F major, Op. 6 No. 3


----------



## Shosty

Dietrich Buxtehude - Abendmusiken

Ensemble Masques, Olivier Fortin 
Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier

What a fantastic album this is. Gott hilf mir in particular is stunning.


----------



## Janspe

*H. Abrahamsen: Märchenbilder for ensemble*
London Sinfonietta, conducted by Elgar Howarth









Fun little piece. Abrahamsen has a stunning ear for colour, timbre and tapestry of sound. Really enjoyed this.


----------



## sbmonty

First listen to these two works.

Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G Minor
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9 (1917 version)


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Telemann: Paris Quartets
> 
> Nevermind
> 
> The excellent performances by NeverMind explore the rewarding subtleties of Telemann's writing with intimacy and an unerring sense of stylistic decorum. - BBC Music Magazine, February 2018,


Just had a go at this!!!
Very nice music (I like Telemann so)... well interpreted.
I would however make a small comment on the recording, which I feel makes Anna Besson's flute a little too forward compared with the other instruments resulting in a slightly lopsided recording.


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Thats an excellent Hindemith disc Jim. When I first bought it , I can't remember how many years ago possibly 30, it was never far from my Arcam CD player - I'll add it to my listen to soon pile.


I have only just got it on CD......like you I bought it over 30 years ago.....but on cassette, had not listened to it for years and recently remembered how enjoyable it is. Will have a look for the companion CD's ( second hand of course!)


----------



## Vasks

Long time owned LP. It brought back memories of twice playing this in community orchestras and once as a tenor in a church "Sing-In" (i.e. just a sight-singing session with whoever shows up)


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky & Barber: Violin Concertos
> 
> Johan Dalene (violin)
> 
> Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Blendulf
> 
> * Record Review
> 25th January 2020
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> February 2020
> Editor's Choice
> Concerto Choice
> BBC Music Magazine
> March 2020
> Concerto Choice
> Découverte
> Diapason d'Or
> April 2020
> Découverte*


Seems I was not the only one to enjoy this.


----------



## Rogerx

> Seems I was not the only one to enjoy this.


It's a nice combination as well, good playing !!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La mer & Ariettes oubliées

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées (6)
Debussy: La Mer
Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 80 (suite)
Fauré: Prelude to Penelope


----------



## eljr




----------



## The3Bs

Shosty said:


> View attachment 137403
> View attachment 137404
> 
> 
> Dietrich Buxtehude - Abendmusiken
> 
> Ensemble Masques, Olivier Fortin
> Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier
> 
> What a fantastic album this is. Gott hilf mir in particular is stunning.


This is now on...
Very nice... fantastically recorded...


----------



## Bourdon

Shosty said:


> View attachment 137403
> View attachment 137404
> 
> 
> Dietrich Buxtehude - Abendmusiken
> 
> Ensemble Masques, Olivier Fortin
> Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier
> 
> What a fantastic album this is. Gott hilf mir in particular is stunning.


Fine recording


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony 6-7-8 "Le Matin" "Le Midi" "Le Soir"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Schumann, Piano Quintets*


----------



## Enthusiast

This is quite good and it is a work I have loved for as long as I can remember ... but it was unfair perhaps to play it the day after listening to Norrington's really excellent account. The excitement of yesterday's experience had me wanting to hear the work again but I should have stuck with Norrington or gone on to another older favourite.









Perhaps Nott's series is better in the earlier symphonies - few conductors seem to do well with both the two later symphonies and the earlier ones - so I will try to hear one or two of them. I'm also keen to hear the emerging Holliger set.


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with my first-thing-in-the-morning listen of some sort of pleasant musical diversion.

This morning it's Mozart, and the *Divertimento for violin, viola, & cello in E flat major, K. 563*, played by the *Smithson Quartet*

Aaahh . . . _yes_.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cello Suites*

Paul Tortelier.


----------



## sonance

César Franck (1822 - 1890), continued

- Prélude, fugue et variation (piano; 1859-62)
- Prélude, choral et fugue (piano; 1884)
- Piano Quintet (1878/79)
Alice Ader, piano; Ensemble Ader (fuga libera)










- Trois Chorals pour grand orgue (1890)
Olivier Latry, organ (deutsche grammophon)










And here is a recording which I regard as a real gem, an absolute treasure:

L'oeuvre vocale avec orgue, vol. 1
- Quare fremuerunt gentes (for bass, three-part choir, organ and double bass; 1871)
- Veni Creator (tenor, bass, organ; 1872)
- Quae est ista (solo tenor, three-part choir, organ, harp and double bass; 1871)
- Offertoire (organ; 1861)
- Three motets (1858)
--- O salutaris (for soprano, four-part choir, organ)
--- Ave Maria (for soprano, bass, organ)
--- Tantum ergo (for bass, four-part choir, organ)
- Domine Deus in simplicitate (for soprano, tenor, bass, organ and double bass; 1871)
- Andantino (organ; c. 1858)
- O salutaris (for soprano, tenor, organ; 1858)
- Ave Maria (for soprano, cello, organ; 1863)
- Offertoire (organ; 1860)
- Domine non secundum (for three-part choir, organ and double bass; 1871)
- O salutaris (for bass, cello, harp, organ; ??)
- Offertoire (organ; 1859)
- Dextera Domini (three-part choir, organ, double bass; 1871)
Katia Velletaz, soprano; Emiliano Gonzales Toro, tenor; Stephan MacLeod, bass; Maîtrise du Conservatoire Populaire de Musique de Genève/Magali Dami; Les Solistes de Lyon/Bernard Tétu; Fabrice Pierre, harp, Amandine Lecras, cello; Rodrigo Favaro, double bass; Diego Innocenzi, organ [Cavaille-Coll; Lyon, St. François-de-Sales]; dir. Bernard Tétu (aeolus)

The booklet cites the various pieces with the initials CFF and numbers; to know the year I've checked the numbers on the website of IMSLP, which aren't always identical to the years given in the English Wikipedia entry; for example the composition of "Domine Deus in simplicitate" took place in 1871 according to IMSLP, but in 1861 according to English Wiki ...
https://imslp.org/wiki/List_of_works_by_César_Franck
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_César_Franck










Unfortunately this vol. 1 is out of print, maybe it can be streamed? Vol. 2, which is also very good and just one small step behind, is still on offer. If I recall correctly, some years ago the label Aeolus had planned a complete edition, but due to some unsolved questions (access to scores?, licenses? ...) they had to stop after vol. 2 (info on homepage not longer available).

YouTube presents only one Franck work with the above artists (Bernard Tétu et al.), from Vol. 2:





And finally "Dextera domini" again, this time as Youtube video, which I love ...):


----------



## Flamme

Every weekday in June, as part of BBC Arts' Culture in Quarantine initiative, Radio 3 broadcasts a live Lunchtime Concert from London's Wigmore Hall. Taking place without an audience present, this series of twenty recitals - the first live concert broadcasts since the start of lockdown - features some of the UK's finest instrumentalists and singers in music from the 16th century to the present day.

Andrew McGregor introduces acclaimed Russian pianists Pavel Kolesnikov and Samson Tsoy.

Brahms: Selection of Waltzes, Op. 52a
Brahms: Selection of Waltzes, Op. 65a
Schubert: Impromptu No. 2 in A flat D935
Beethoven: 8 Variations on a Theme by Count Waldstein, WoO. 67
Schubert: Selection of Waltzes and Ländler
Schubert: Fantasie in F minor, D940

Photo: Pavel Kolesnikov credit Eva Vermandel 








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jps4


----------



## pmsummer

Should you perhaps like your H.I.P. Early Music a little more on the H.I.P.P.I.E. side... I highly recommend this disc. If not, I still recommend it.










ALCHEMY
_An Exploration of Folk and Early Music_
*Emily Askew Band*
_
Askew Music_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mozart - Requiem*
Peter Schreier/Staatskapelle Dresden/Leipzig Radio Choir, soloists: Theo Adam, Margaret Price, Trudeleise Schmidt, Francisco Araiza

Usually my interest starts to wane after the Tuba Mirum, but this is a really convincing performance of great power and conviction, not to mention amazing soloists. Greatly recommended.


----------



## D Smith

Dopper: Symphony No. 7. Netherlands Radio Symphony. For Saturday Symphony. This gets a bit jingoistic in spots but valuable to hear for its historical significance.










Mahler: Symphony No. 8. Abbado. Berlin. Bryn Terfel, Anne Sofie von Otter Andrea Rost, Peter Seiffert. One of the better eighth's I've heard










Celebrated Martha Argerich's birthday the other day with some favourite albums.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part two for tonight.

_A kékszakállú herceg vára_ [_Bluebeard's Castle_] opera in one act Sz48, after the story _La Barbe bleue_ by Charles Perrault [Libretto: Béla Balázs] (1911 - rev. 1912 and 1917):










_A fából faragott királyfi_ [_The Wooden Prince_] - ballet-pantomime in one act for orchestra Sz60 (1914-17):



_Kezdök zongoramuzsikája_ [_The First Term at the Piano_] - eighteen pieces for piano Sz53 (1913):
_Sonatina_ for piano Sz55 (1915):
_Román népi táncok_ [_Romanian Folk Dances_] - six pieces for piano Sz56 (1915):
_Román kolindadallamok_ [_Romanian Christmas Carols_] - twenty pieces for piano Sz57 (1915):
_Suite_ for piano Sz62 (1916):
_Andante_ - rejected movement from the _Suite_ for piano Sz62 (1916):










String Quartet no.2 Sz67 (1915-17):










_Román népi táncok_ [_Romanian Folk Dances_ - six pieces for piano Sz56, arr. for small orchestra Sz68 (orig. 1915 - arr. 1917):


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Brahms Requiem in memory of those who have died as a result of the pandemic.


----------



## Knorf

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

Truly a superb performance of this symphony, unquestionably one of the best.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert Masses*

This is a nice recording. The soloists are not overly operatic, and the choir is not recessed so far back that details are lost, while the orchestra is supportive but not obtrusive.


----------



## eljr

cd 2


----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 3
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund

Probably my favorite performance of this neglected but wonderful symphony!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Havergal Brian, Violin Concerto, Symphony No. 18*

Continuing my exploration of neglected recordings at the bottom of my CD stack. This one shouldn't have been neglected.


----------



## Bulldog

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Mozart - Requiem*
> Peter Schreier/Staatskapelle Dresden/Leipzig Radio Choir, soloists: Theo Adam, Margaret Price, Trudeleise Schmidt, Francisco Araiza
> 
> Usually my interest starts to wane after the Tuba Mirum, but this is a really convincing performance of great power and conviction, not to mention amazing soloists. Greatly recommended.


Indeed. It's my favorite Mozart Requiem.


----------



## Janspe

*H. Abrahamsen: 6 pieces for piano, violin and horn*









Written to be performed in the same concert with Ligeti's trio. Interesting work!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Anner Bylsma, cello
Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
Maurits van den Berg, conductor


----------



## Rambler

*Dvorak: Rusalka* Sir Charles Mackerras on Decca








My only Dvorak opera. Excellent performance of a pleasing operatic work. But I'm still to be convinced that opera was Dvorak's strong suit. Whilst colourful, the work lacks the punch that would be soon added to Czech opera by Janacek.


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

Knorf said:


> Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 3
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund
> 
> Probably my favorite performance of this neglected but wonderful symphony!


I fully agree with you regarding this 'wonderful but neglected symphony' and I also agree with your observation about this performance and recording. However I would ask (politely of course) whether you have heard the Segerstam Helsinki P.O.(Ondine) as to these ears it really is superb.....particularly with regard to the enigmatic central movement!


----------



## jim prideaux

Tozer, Bamert and the LPO.

Rawsthorne-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos

(growing on me!)


----------



## Itullian

Great recording.


----------



## WVdave

Chopin; Etudes Op. 10 & Op. 25 
Maurizio Pollini
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 413 794-2, CD, Album, Reissue, Germany.


----------



## Malx

Finishing todays Brahms cycle - I know the VPO Giulini cycle is not to everyone's taste, truth be told for a long while I didn't really care for them that much but I've grown to enjoy them simply as another take on a fine symphony cycle.


----------



## Duncan

pmsummer said:


> Should you perhaps like your H.I.P. Early Music a little more on the H.I.P.P.I.E. side... I highly recommend this disc. If not, I still recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALCHEMY
> _An Exploration of Folk and Early Music_
> *Emily Askew Band*
> _
> Askew Music_


Superb - took the liberty of providing a link to the complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_na84NihfqEMNQD0BSJoRkjisbgBdrCyFI


----------



## The3Bs

Bach & Vivaldi: Sonar in Ottava - Double Concertos for Violin and Violoncello Piccolo









Giuliano Carmignola (Violin)
Mario Brunello (4 string Violoncello piccolo)
Riccardo Doni
Accademia dell'Annunciata

As already mentioned in this pages .... a very good new release.
Music, interpretation and recording - Fantastic


----------



## Duncan

*Arion: Voyage of A Slavic Soul
*
*Natalya Romaniw (soprano), Lada Valešová (piano)*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nuvd5VeNbtdgbLTJqfDXNPdJKPwqW4pZ0

Soprano Natalya Romaniw and pianist Lada Valešová take us on a journey through Slavic song on this sumptuous album. Welsh-born soprano Natalya Romaniw is of Ukrainian descent, roots she explores in this recital, which is dedicated to her Ukrainian grandfather.

The generous programme encompasses a wealth of music by Russian and Czech composers. Dvorák's Love Songs, Op.83, are at the heart of the album, and his idiomatic Czech style influenced Janácek, from whom we hear a selection of Moravian folk songs. Novák in turn was fascinated by Moravian folk music and was influenced by Janácek; Novák's gift for melody shines in Romaniw's interpretations of his songs.

From Russia, meanwhile, we hear magical, almost operatic music from Rimsky-Korsakov, powerful passion from Tchaikovsky, and some of Rachmaninov's most exquisite songs. Natalya Romaniw is often noted for the Slavic character of her voice, a quality heard to full effect on this recording.

"Star quality oozes from every note sung by the Welsh soprano in this selection of songs from Russia and the former Czechoslovakia. Indeed, I can think of no other British singer from my lifetime who brings such an idiomatic sound - a big, bright lirico-spinto soprano shot with melancholy - to this repertory...Valesova's limpid playing is an outstanding feature of this superb disc." 
- The Sunday Times

*Works*

Dvořák: Liebeslieder (8), Op. 83
Janáček: Moravian Folk Poetry
Novák, V: A Tale of the Heart Op. 8
Rachmaninov: Arion, Op. 34 No. 5
Rachmaninov: How fair this spot, Op. 21 No. 7
Rachmaninov: Sing not, O lovely one (Ne poi, krasavitsa, pri mne), Op. 4 No. 4
Rachmaninov: Spring torrents, Op. 14 No.11
Rachmaninov: The Harvest Of Sorrow, Op. 4 No. 5
Rimsky Korsakov: 2 Songs, Op. 56 (Maykov)
Rimsky Korsakov: Softly the Spirit Flew up to Heaven, Op. 27 No. 1
Tchaikovsky: Den' li tsarit? (Does the day reign?), Op. 47 No. 6
Tchaikovsky: Otchevo? (Why?), Op. 6 No. 5
Tchaikovsky: The mild stars shone for us, Op. 60 No. 12


----------



## Jacck

Duncan said:


> Soprano Natalya Romaniw and pianist Lada Valešová take us on a journey through Slavic song on this sumptuous album. Welsh-born soprano Natalya Romaniw is of Ukrainian descent, roots she explores in this recital, which is dedicated to her Ukrainian grandfather. The generous programme encompasses a wealth of music by Russian and Czech composers. Dvorák's Love Songs, Op.83, are at the heart of the album, and his idiomatic Czech style influenced Janácek, from whom we hear a selection of Moravian folk songs. Novák in turn was fascinated by Moravian folk music and was influenced by Janácek; Novák's gift for melody shines in Romaniw's interpretations of his songs. From Russia, meanwhile, we hear magical, almost operatic music from Rimsky-Korsakov, powerful passion from Tchaikovsky, and some of Rachmaninov's most exquisite songs. Natalya Romaniw is often noted for the Slavic character of her voice, a quality heard to full effect on this recording."Star quality oozes from every note sung by the Welsh soprano in this selection of songs from Russia and the former Czechoslovakia. Indeed, I can think of no other British singer from my lifetime who brings such an idiomatic sound - a big, bright lirico-spinto soprano shot with melancholy - to this repertory...Valesova's limpid playing is an outstanding feature of this superb disc."
> - The Sunday Times
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Dvořák: Liebeslieder (8), Op. 83
> Janáček: Moravian Folk Poetry
> Novák, V: A Tale of the Heart Op. 8
> Rachmaninov: Arion, Op. 34 No. 5
> Rachmaninov: How fair this spot, Op. 21 No. 7
> Rachmaninov: Sing not, O lovely one (Ne poi, krasavitsa, pri mne), Op. 4 No. 4
> Rachmaninov: Spring torrents, Op. 14 No.11
> Rachmaninov: The Harvest Of Sorrow, Op. 4 No. 5
> Rimsky Korsakov: 2 Songs, Op. 56 (Maykov)
> Rimsky Korsakov: Softly the Spirit Flew up to Heaven, Op. 27 No. 1
> Tchaikovsky: Den' li tsarit? (Does the day reign?), Op. 47 No. 6
> Tchaikovsky: Otchevo? (Why?), Op. 6 No. 5
> Tchaikovsky: The mild stars shone for us, Op. 60 No. 12


her Janáček sounds totally different from what I am used to with these songs




my brother plays in a traditional folk music band


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Ligeti - Violin Concerto*
Patricia Kopatchinskaja/Peter Eotvos/Ensemble Modern

I thought I'd follow up Mozart's Requiem with Ligeti's Requiem from a different planet, but it was a little bit too heavy for now so I settled for Ligeti's violin concerto, which is making for exciting listening. Not a contemporary composer that I have been particularly taken with so far, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: Clavier übung, Buch III

Andreas Fischer (organ of St. Katharinen, Hamburg)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dopper: Symphony #7, "Zuiderzee"
Radio Symphony Orchestra	& Peter Van Anrooy


----------



## Knorf

jim prideaux said:


> I fully agree with you regarding this 'wonderful but neglected symphony' and I also agree with your observation about this performance and recording. However I would ask (politely of course) whether you have heard the Segerstam Helsinki P.O.(Ondine) as to these ears it really is superb.....particularly with regard to the enigmatic central movement!


I have not! I will look for it. I'm always interested in new (to me) good Sibelius recordings...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137433


*Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky*

Night on the Bare Mountain (Rimsky-Korsakov version)
Hopak from Sorochintsy Fair
Golitsïn's Exhile from Khovanschchina
Night on the Bare Mountain (original version)
Pictures at an Exhibition (orch. Maurice Ravel)

National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar, conductor

2003


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Still listening to Chopin:


----------



## pmsummer

THE NIGHT OF SAINT NICHOLAS
_A Medieval Liturgy for Advent_
*Medieval Anonymous*
La Reverdie
I Cantori Gregoriani

_ARCANA_


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 3 - Bryden Thomson leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Bohuslav Martinu's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Joe B

Disc 3 of 5 - Vernon Handley leading the BBC Philharmonic in Sir Arnold Bax's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2

Daniel Barenboim (piano)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Vivaldi: Double Concertos for Violin & Cello Piccolo

Giuliano Carmignola (violin), Mario Brunello (cello)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & other works for cello and piano

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Dante Symphony, Künstlerfestzug; Tasso

Staatskapelle Weimar, Knabenchor der Jenaer Philharmonie, Damen des Opernchores des Deutschen Nationaltheaters Weimar, Kirill Karabits

Karabits and the Staatskapelle offer powerful and well-balanced accounts, taking the works on their own terms and drawing out the best they have to offer…In the Symphony's Magnificat, the two... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2020, More…

Release Date: 17th Jan 2020

Presto Recording of the Week
24th January 2020


----------



## Malx

Back to sampling the Blomstedt Beethoven cycle on Qobuz - this morning Symphonies Nos 3 & 5.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Bach - Vivaldi: Double Concertos for Violin & Cello Piccolo
> 
> Giuliano Carmignola (violin), Mario Brunello (cello)


This so very good, no?


----------



## Rogerx

> The3Bs This so very good, no?


Wonderful music and excellent recorded, so yes. :angel:


----------



## The3Bs

Last night...
Beethoven & Sibelius - Violin Concertos









Christian Tetzlaff
Robin Ticciati ‎
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin

What I liked? Sibelius interpretation was very good. 
The violin playing on the Beethoven is excellent, Christian Tetzlaff tone is a joy. However, the concert did not make me tick (no real emotional grab). The 1st movement coda was "weird".


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part three for morning.

_Három magyar népdal_ [_Three Hungarian Folk Songs_] for piano Sz66 (1914-18):
_Fifteen Hungarian Peasant Songs_ for piano Sz71 (1914-18):
_Three Études_ for piano Sz72 (1918):
_(8) Rögtönzések magyar parasztdalokr_ [_(8) Improvisations on Hungarian Peasant Songs_] for piano Sz74 (1920):










Violin Sonata No.1 in C-sharp minor Sz75 (1921):
Violin Sonata No.2 Sz76 (1922):










_Táncszvit_ [_Dance Suite_] for orchestra Sz77 (1923):



_A csodálatos mandarin_ [_The Miraculous Mandarin_] - ballet-pantomime in one act for mixed choir and orchestra Sz73 (1918-24):








***

(*** same recording and sleeve image but on EMI rather than Warner)

Piano Concerto no.1 Sz83 (1926):


----------



## Rogerx

Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice

Marilyn Horne, Pilar Lorengar, Helen Donath

Royal Opera House Orchestra, Georg Solti.


----------



## sonance

Philippe Gaubert (1879 - 1941)
- Symphonie en fa (1935/36)
- Les Chants de la mer (1929)
- Concerto en fa (1932)
Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg/Marc Soustrot (timpani)


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: Clavier übung, Buch III

Andreas Fischer (organ of St. Katharinen, Hamburg)

Disk 2


----------



## Malx

Sticking with Blomstedt an old favourite - Hindemith, Symphony Mathis der Mahler.









Edit - I'd forgotten just how fine the recording quality of this disc is - spectacular.


----------



## The3Bs

... and again Bach & Vivaldi: Sonar in Ottava - Double Concertos for Violin and Violoncello Piccolo









Giuliano Carmignola (Violin)
Mario Brunello (4 string Violoncello piccolo)
Riccardo Doni
Accademia dell'Annunciata

Spinning (streaming) most of my Sunday morning...


----------



## Malx

....and more from Blomstedt - Sibelius, Symphony No 4.









Edit - I let the disc run on and listened to Symphony No 5.


----------



## Shosty

Allan Pettersson - Concerto No. 3 for String Orchestra

Christian Lindberg, Nordic Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This morning's listening










Symphonies 5 & 8










Classic performances of two British works by two non-British conductors.


----------



## Guest002

Neeme Järvi, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Halvorsen Orchestral Works.

I confess to never having heard of Johan Halvorsen before now. Norwegian, 1864 - 1935. Everything on this CD reminds me strongly of the early 20th Century 'English School' -such as Warlock or Bridge. With a Grieg-ish flavour, inevitably! Thoroughly attractive, though probably none too profound. Just decent-sounding tunes. I like!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## sonance

André Gedalge (1856 - 1926)

- Violin Sonata no. 1 (1897)
Jean-Jacques Kantorow, violin; Alexandre Kantorow, piano (nomadmusic)










- Violin Sonata no. 2 (1900)
- Morceau de concours pour trompette (1810)
- Pièce pour trombone et piano (1895)
and some of the "Mélodies" (1898-1909)
- L'amour de moy (anonyme, 15th century)
- La Chanson du pêcheur (Théophile Gautier)
- Dans les ruines d'une abbaye (Victor Hugo)
- Je dois partir loin de toi (from: Chansons sur des poèmes de Robert Burns)
Geneviève Laurenceau, violin; Lorène de Ratuld, piano; Mario Hacquart, baritone; Claude Collet, piano; Antoine Curé, trumpet; Benny Sluchin, trombone (polymnie)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Arne: Artaxerxes
Ian Page & Classical Opera Company


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Three Violin Sonatas

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)

Dumay and Lortie bring fresh insights to such well-loved music. Their approach to the G major Sonata is particularly mesmerising...Needless to say, the rest of this beautifully engineered disc... - BBC Music Magazine, January 2015, More…


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Been on a Mendelssohn kick the past two days...


----------



## Malx

Neeme Jarvi's birthday so I thought I'd listen to first recording I bought of his, initially bought on cassette then on disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 violins

Giuliano Carmignola (violin) & Amandine Beyer (violin)

Gli incogniti

The musical chemistry between Carmignola and Beyer is intuitive and gratifying. Outer movements sparkle with playful vigour while centrally placed solo movements are poetically declaimed...soloists... - BBC Music Magazine, January 2017, More…

Release Date: 23rd Sep 2016
Catalogue No: HMC902249
Label: Harmonia Mundi

Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2017
Concerto Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2016
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Baroque Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2017
Finalist - Baroque Instrumental


----------



## Biwa

Franz Schubert: 
Rondo in A major for violin & strings, D 438
Concerto in D major for violin & orchestra, D 345 ('Konzertstück')
Polonaise in B flat major for violin & orchestra, D 580
Sonata in G minor for violin & piano, D 408
Fantasy in C major for violin & piano, D 934

Ariadne Daskalakis (violin)
Paolo Giacometti (fortepiano)
Die Kölner Akademie
Michael Alexander Willens (conductor)


----------



## Malx

More from the baton of Neeme Jarvi again with the SNO.


----------



## Enthusiast

Ansermet's Prokofiev was excellent. Ricci's vibrato in the lower registers can sound like a distressed sheep bleating (and both concertos start slow and low) but otherwise his performances are really good.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I'm having a bit of a Janáček weekend, and I love this excellent 1970s Jenůfa by František Jílek. Although a studio recording, this has all the conviction of a live production, and these Czech performers evidently have this music in their DNA.


----------



## Bourdon

*Palestrina*

plainchant "Lhéritier

Missa ***** Sum


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 15

Doric String Quarte


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project - Amadeus Quartet CD42*

*Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet in G major op.77 no.1
String Quartet in F major op.77 no.2
String Quartet in D minor op.103









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## eljr




----------



## The3Bs

Tchaikovsky ‎- The Nutcracker - Complete Ballet Arranged For Solo Piano (Stewart Goodyear)









Stewart Goodyear

This is a seriously good CD....
Arranged and played by Stewart Goodyear. Well engineered and very well played!!!!


----------



## Duncan

*Barricades*

*Jean Rondeau (harpsichord), Thomas Dunford (lute), Lea Desandre (mezzo-soprano), Marc Mauillon (baritone), Myriam Rignol (viola da gamba)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_knvYkViqE92oRh5PbrRomymFEn9L-jkcc

The repertoire on the album features music from the court at Versailles during the reigns of Louis XIV and Louis XV: François Couperin (1668 - 1733), Robert De Visée (v. 1650-1665 - after 1732), Michel Lambert (1610-1696), Marin Marais (1656 - 1728) Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643-1704), Jean-Henry D'Anglebert (1629- 1691) Antoine Forqueray (1672-1745) Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764).

*Composers*

Anglebert, Jean-Henri d' (1635-91)
Charpentier, Marc-Antoine (1643-1704)
Couperin, François (1668-1733)
Forqueray, Antoine (1671-1745)
Lambert, Michel (1610-96)
Marais, Marin (1656-1728)
Rameau, Jean Philippe (1683-1764)
Visée, Robert de (c.1655-c.1732)

*Works*

Anglebert: Suite III in D minor
Charpentier, M-A: Chaconne "sans frayeur…"
Couperin, F: L'art de toucher le clavecin - Prélude No. 1 in C
Couperin, F: Les baricades mistérieuses (from Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 6ème in B flat)
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 7ème in G major: La Ménetou
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 15ème in A major: Le Dodo ou L'amour au Berçeau
Forqueray, A: Jupiter
Forqueray, A: La Sylva (from Pièces de viole, Suite No. 5)
Lambert, M: Mes jours s'en vont finir
Marais, M: La Reveuse from Le quatrième livre de pièces de viole
Marais, M: Les Voix Humaines
Rameau: Je vous revois...Sans cesse les oiseaux font retentir (from Les Fêtes d'Hébé)
Visée: Suite in D minor


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Duncan said:


> View attachment 137458


Interesting picture. It's two men, and they are out, standing in their field. I wonder if there is a subtext there.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ It must be social distancing - do you also have that term for avoiding Coronavirus infection? - so you know it is new and up to date.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part four through to early evening.

Piano Sonata Sz80 (1926)
_Szabadban_ [_Out of Doors_] - five pieces for piano Sz81 (1926):
_Kilenc kis zongoradarab_ [_Nine Little Piano Pieces_] Sz82 (1926):
_Három rondo népi dallamokkal_ [_Three Rondos on Folk Tunes_] for piano Sz84 (1916 and 1927):










String Quartet no.3 Sz85 (1927):
String Quartet No.4 Sz91 (1928):










_Rhapsody no.1_ for violin and piano Sz86 (1928):
_Rhapsody no.2_ for violin and piano Sz89 (1928 - rev 1935 or 1944):










_Cantata Profana_ [_A kilenc csodaszarvas (The Nine Enchanted Stags)_] for double mixed choir and orchestra Sz94 [Text: Béla Bartók, after Romanian folk sources] (1930):










Piano Concerto no.2 Sz95 (1930-31):


----------



## Vasks

*Wagenaar - Concert Overture: Twelfth Night (Chailly/London)
R. Strauss - Four Last Songs (Norman/Philips)
Goldschmidt - Ciaccona sinfonica (Rattle/London)*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61

Nicola Benedetti (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski
Recorded: 2019-12-01
Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, London

"Have to agree with the critics with this one. Simply irresistible and the performance of Benedetti is one of the best i have heard"


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47/ Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 44

Menahem Pressler (piano)

Emerson Quartet


----------



## The3Bs

More Beethoven ...

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 In C Minor, Op.37

from:








Stewart Goodyear
Andrew Constantine
BBC National Orchestra of Wales

Not sure what to make if this interpretation yet!!!!
Nothing to reproach in what regards the engineering... beautiful orchestra and piano recording....

In the hands of Mr Goodyear the concert looses its somewhat "darker" tone to become a very joyful concert... I miss something a bit more dramatic in the 1st movement coda & finale... the 2nd movement is very nicely done (one of the nicest I heard lately) and the finale has a lot of fire to it...


----------



## sonance

Jean Gilles (1668 - 1705)
[Requiem and Motets: year of composition unknown]

- Requiem
Anne Azéma, soprano; Jean Nirouet, countertenor; William Hite, tenor; Patrick Mason, baritone; Choeurs du Festival d'Aix en Provence/Richard Wistreich; Ensemble Vocal Sagittarius/Michel Laplénie; Ensemble de Tambours provençaux/Maurice Guis; The Boston Camerata/Joel Cohen (erato)










Grands et petits motets
- Grand motet: Laudate nomen Domini
- Petit motet: Afferte Domino
- Grand motet: Paratum cor meum
- Petit motet: Cantus dent uberes
- Grand motet: Laetatus sum
- Petit motet: Usquequo Domine
- Grand motet: Velum templi scissum est
Solistes, Grand-choeur et Ensemble Instrumental des Festes d'Orphée/Guy Laurent (k617)


----------



## canouro

*Entremeses Del Siglo De Oro - Lope De Vega Y Su Tiempo (1550-1650)*
Montserrat Figueras, Hespèrion XX, Jordi Savall ‎








*Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas Vol.35*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki ‎








*Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas Vol.53*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki ‎


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: Requiem For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


----------



## Joachim Raff

Halvorsen: Fossgrimen Suite, Op. 21

Ragnhild Hemsing (hardanger fiddle), Melina Mandozzi (violin)
Bergen Filharmoniske Orkester
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Tod und Verklärung


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137466


*Franz Strauss*
- Horn Concerto No. 1, op. 8

*Richard Strauss*
- Horn Concerto No. 1, op. 11
- Horn Concerto No. 2

Philharmonia Orchestra of Bratislava
Dale Clevenger, conductor
Steven Gross, horn

2006


----------



## eljr




----------



## cougarjuno

D'Indy - Symphony no. 3; Istar; Diptyque Mediterraneen; Choral varie.
From Chandos' excellent series of D'Indy orchestra works.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mahler - Symphony No. 7*
Otto Klemperer/New Philharmonia Orchestra

Yup, I know this recording is off-the-wall crazy slow in terms of tempo. But gosh, what a rich and luxurious reading! Part of me thinks the slow tempi were chosen just because Klemperer loved the score so much, and he wants to show us every last juicy detail. I highly doubt I'll make it through this in one sitting, but I'll be revisiting it in chunks throughout the day for sure.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Pepusch: Concertos & Overtures for London
The Harmonious Society of Tickle-Fiddle Gentlemen









Absolutely amazing music in a very charm performance


----------



## Joachim Raff

Jacob, G: Horn Concerto

David Pyatt (horn)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Nicholas Braithwaite
Recorded: 10-11 January 1994
Recording Venue: Watford Town Hall

_"One of my favourite French Horn Concertos"_


----------



## WVdave

Mozart; Concertos For 2 & 3 Pianos
Katia Et Marielle Labèque, Semyon Bychkov, Berliner Philharmoniker
Philips ‎- 426 241-2, CD, Club Edition, Reissue, US, 1990.


----------



## Enthusiast

The last two piano concertos from this ...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

LLIBRE VERMELL DE MONTSERRAT
*Medieval Pilgrim Songs from Spain*
Sarband
Osnabrücker Jugend Chor
_
Jaro_


----------



## Knorf

My personal Bach pilgrimage continues....Cantatas for Trinity Sunday

J. S. Bach: Cantatas BWV 194, 176, 165, 129
Ruth Holton, Daniel Taylor, Paul Agnew, Peter Harvey 
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jps0








Essential Classics - the best in classical music, with Ian Skelly

0930 Your ideas for companion pieces on the Essential Classics playlist.

1010 Essential Symphony - a movement from the BBC archive, plus the whole performance available online.

1100 Essential Five - this week we suggest five pieces of music for children.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Rambler

*Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet* Sir Charles Mackerras on argo








The archetypal Delian opera. When your in the right mood this works quite well. You have to luxuriate into the music, and let it weave it's spell.


----------



## Knorf

Thomas Tallis: Sacred Choral Works, in particular _Spem in alium_ and _Lamentations of Jeremiah_
The Sixteen Choir, Harry Christophers
Augmented for _Spem in alium_, of course


----------



## Malx

Malcolm Arnold, Symphony No 6 - LSO, Richard Hickox.

A fine symphony recorded in superb sound.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today: 5 CDs by George Solti and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra:

1. *Schoenberg*: _Moses Und Aron_ (w/Chicago Symphony Chorus; solosists: Franz Mazura, Philip Langridge, Aage Haungland, Barbara Bonney & more)
2. *Schoenberg*: _Moses Und Aron_ (continued)
3. *Brahms*: _Symphony #2_; _Tragic Overture_
4. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #8_
5. *Mahler*: _Symphony #8_ " (w/Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger, Yvonne Minton, Helen Watts, Rene Kollo, John Shirley-Quirk, Martti Tavela, soloists, Vienna Staatsoperbchor, Vienna Singverein, Vienna Boy's Choir)

Schoenberg's _Moses Und Aron_ is not easy listening; took all my concentration to load it in and follow along the libretto, but it is an intense and powerful piece of material. In the liner notes, Maestro Solti advises the listener that the music will make more sense with repeated hearings. On to Brahms _Symphony #2_ and _Tragic Overture_, both well done, and appropriate as Solti also says in the liner notes of the Schoenberg recording that he instructed his orchestra members and singers to think "Brahms" as they were playing Schoenberg. Solti came late in his life to Shostakovich, and did not record a full cycle of all the symphonies, but this recording of the tragedy-laced _Symphony #8_ is very good. I rounded things out Mahler's _Symphony #8_, which has always been problematic for me in that despite some beautiful moments, it's just seems too long-winded, too loud, bombastic, and too over-the-top. To illustrate my point, while Mahler's _3rd_ is the longest symphony in the standard repertoire, the _8th_ (to me) seems to be much longer (Hence the sometimes used nickname, _Symphony of a Thousand_). Even so, on this particular recording, Solti gets such a beautiful sound from his Chicagoans, his all-star soloists, and combined Vienna choruses, that he makes the experience seem worth the effort.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2015


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle* Valery Gergiev conducting the London Symphony Orchestra with Elena Zhidkova and Sir Willard White on LSO








After just finishing Delius's A Village Romeo and Juliet, I'm now onto my second opera of the evening. This one is quite short and very contrasting. Duke Bluebeard's Castle is one of my very favourite operas. And this is an excellent account.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-2nd and 4th Symphonies.

Manacorda and the Potsdam Kammerakademie.

Schubert-8th and 9th Symphonies.

Szell and the Cleveland Orch.


----------



## Dimace

I knew many *Dramatic Sopranos *in the past. With their pros and cons. I found them all very good and I loved them very much until the day I met (in my Hi Fi) the* Inge Borkh.*Inge is not only one more beloved Dramatic Soprano. Is the BEST Dramatic Soprano in the history of the German Opera and much more. (maybe is the best in the history of music). Inge is the best Leonora. Is the best Salome! And, here we are tonight, *the very best ELEKTRA!* In this difficult to be found and superb recorded performance with the *Windy City SO, under Fritz Reiner* Inge is singing the Greek Heroin the way meant to be: In dramatic desperation and tragical wish for the ungiven justice.  This EXTREMELY difficult role, separates the Dramatic Sopranos from the normal or the Coloratura ones. And Inge brings it in so high standards, that after her NO ONE came even close to her. You can't suggest history. History is an obligation also in the world of music. If you don't have the Bavarian with her you simply have nothing. So go for her (I don't mean for this rare recording) and find what was hidden in Strauss's mind, when made her operas.


----------



## Itullian

Nocturnes


----------



## eljr




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

John Cage - Sonatas and Interludes (SACD)


----------



## Knorf

Sergei Prokofiev: String Quartets No. 1, Op. 50 and No. 2, Op. 92; Sonata for Two Violins, Op. 56
Pavel Haas Quartet

Strongly characterized performances of these masterpieces.


----------



## Itullian

#8


----------



## Joe B

Marianne Crebassa and Fazil Say performing 'la mélodie française':


----------



## Jacck

*Kurt Atterberg - Symphony No.4 in G-minor, Op.14 "Sinfonia piccola" *
Göteborgs Symfoniorkester, Neeme Järvi

the andante is one of the loveliest movements in all of symphonic literature


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today - CD 2 of 11 - Vernon Handley leading the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Sir Malcolm Arnold:








*A Grand, Grand Overture
Concerto for 2 Pianos
Carnival of Animals
Symphony No. 2*

Karl Jenkins "Stabat Mater":


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating birthdays today: Szell, Jarvi, Alagna. All excellent albums.

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6. Szell, Cleveland.










Strauss: Don Juan, Eulenspiegel, Death and Transfiguration










Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 6 Jarvi Gothenburg










Grieg: Piano Concerto. Zilberstein, Jarvi. Still my favourite recording of this.










Puccini: La Rondine. Gheorghiu, Alagna, Matteuzzi, Mula, Pappano LSO.


----------



## Joe B

Jamie Barton's debut album with Brian Zeger performing songs by Mahler, Dvorak, and Sibelius:


----------



## consuono

Listening to Rosalyn Tureck recordings more carefully, and loving them.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137482


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Don Giovanni

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, conductor

2012


----------



## Knorf

New release!

Krzysztof Penderecki, _St. Luke Passion_
Sarah Wegener, Lucas Meachem, Matthew Rose
Sławomir Holland, speaker
Kraków Philharmonic Choir, Warsaw Boy's Choir
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Kent Nagano

I had the privilege of meeting Penderecki, and hearing him conduct this magnificent work, sometime around 1990 at the Oregon Bach Festival. It made a huge impression on me, and I feel a bit sad that it took me until 2020 to get a recording of it. Enjoying this one so far!


----------



## Joe B

Veronique Gens and I Giardini:


----------



## Rogerx

*June 8th 1810 Robert Schumann*



Schumann: The String Quartets

Stradivari Quartett

Classical Music May 2018

The drama of the Scherzo of No 1 needs the balm of the Adagio (with its Beethoven Ninth allusion thematically and emotionally). The F major quartet breathes a calmer air, its set of variations (on a theme from Schumann's own Albumblätter) probing and intimate, while the A major third quartet boasts an Adagio of heart-melting beauty...if the complete set is required, one need not hesitate.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Concertos for Two & Three Pianos

Murray Perahia, Radu Lupu (pianos)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Five Piano Concertos No 3 and 4

Emil Gilels (piano)

The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part five this morning, once the grocery run is made.

_44 Duos for Two Violins Books I-IV_ Sz98 (1931):










String Quartet no.5 Sz102 (1934):










_Magyar képek_ [_Hungarian Sketches_] for orchestra Sz97, arr. from five earlier piano pieces (orig. 1908-11 - arr. 1931):
_Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_ Sz106 (1936):



_Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion_ Sz110 (1937):



_Kontrasts_ for violin, clarinet and piano Sz111 (1938):


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Dichterliebe

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Julius Drake (piano)

Bostridge makes you think anew about the music in hand, interpreting all these songs as much through the mind of the poet as that of the composer, and, being youthful himself, getting inside... - Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010

Featured
Building a Library
June 2010
Featured
Winner - Solo vocal
Gramophone Awards
1998
Winner - Solo vocal
First Choice
Building a Library
April 2017
First Choice


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Rigoletto

Joan Sutherland (Gilda), Cornell MacNeil (Rigoletto), Renato Cioni (Il Duca), Cesare Siepi (Sparafucile), Stefania Malagu (Maddalena), Anna di Stassio (Giovanna)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Nini Sanzogno


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: The Five Piano Concertos No 3 and 4
> 
> Emil Gilels (piano)
> 
> The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


Strong start of the Day!!!!
The 4rth is soooo good.


----------



## The3Bs

Late last night:
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.4 in G Major, Op.58

from:








Stewart Goodyear
Andrew Constantine
BBC National Orchestra of Wales

What I said of the 3rd applies here as well... Beautifully recorded .... The piano is in the right spot ... but I feel that the Drama and tension and the build up of this concerto is somewhat missing...


----------



## The3Bs

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Mozart - Requiem*
> Peter Schreier/Staatskapelle Dresden/Leipzig Radio Choir, soloists: Theo Adam, Margaret Price, Trudeleise Schmidt, Francisco Araiza
> 
> Usually my interest starts to wane after the Tuba Mirum, but this is a really convincing performance of great power and conviction, not to mention amazing soloists. Greatly recommended.





Bulldog said:


> Indeed. It's my favorite Mozart Requiem.


This is a very nice account...
For me though and for a long time this:

Elly Ameling, Barbara Scherler, Louis Devos, Roger Soyer, Orchestra And Choir Of The Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon, Michel Corboz ‎

was my favorite...

Until it was somewhat surpassed by:
Simone Kermes, Stéphanie Houtzeel, Markus Brutscher, Arnaud Richard, MusicAeterna & The New Siberian Singers, Teodor Currentzis

Have you tried any of the above? They do grip you way beyond the Tuba Mirum


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Anthony Girard (*1959)
- "Eloge de la folie" [In Praise of Folly] (sonata for clarinet and piano; 1995)
- "Les Noces d'Orphée" [The Marriage of Orpheus] (trio for clarinet, cello and piano; 2004)
- "L'Effroi de la nuit froide" [Fear of the cold night] (for solo clarinet; 1988)
- "Le Cercle de la vie" [The Circle of Life] (24 preludes for piano; 2007)
Geneviève Girard, piano; Jean-Marc Fessard, clarinet; Fabrice Bihan, cello (naxos)










Normally I'm more attracted by piano music and not so much by wind instruments. This time it was the other way round. The Preludes couldn't keep my interest, but the clarinet sonata and the clarinet trio made me listen with a heightened attention.

Then I had planned to listen to Benjamin Godard's piano trios (performed by Trio Parnassus; mdg). But the CD broke apart when taking it out of the jewel case (first time happening ...). I'll have to replace it sometime. So only one other CD by this composer is left (but I'm quite sure that I'll explore more of Godard's works in the near future).

now:
Benjamin Godard (1849 - 1895)
- Piano concerto no. 1 (1875)
- Introduction et Allegro (for piano and orchestra; 1880)
- Symphonie orientale (1884)
Victor Sangiorgio, piano; Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Martin Yates (dutton epoch)


----------



## Malx

Early this morning my one and only Buxtehude disc:









Then continuing the journey through Blomstedts Beethoven Cycle on Qobuz:
Symphonies 6, 7 & 8 - One bullseye, one very near miss and one nearer the outer.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The first time I ever saw *Fidelio* (and the first time I'd ever heard it) was when Scottish Opera brought the opera to Newcastle-upon-Tyne with Helga Dernesch as Leonore. Though all the singers were very good, Dernesch was in a class of her own. I well remember her entry into the Canon in Act I, which was like a shaft of sunlight coming through the gloom. This was around the same time she made this recording with Karajan and the effect is exactly the same here. Famously Dernesch started having problems with the top of her voice and took time out, returning as a mezzo, though there is precious little sign of any strain in her voice here. Throughout she is a gleaming, radiant presence and this is arguably the greatest recording she ever made.

She is not the only reason I treasure this recording. Karajan's reading is bitingly dramatic and the whole cast one of the best ever assembled for the opera. Certainly I'm not sure anyone has ever equalled Vickers' searing intensity as Florestan. Ridderbusch as Rocco and Kéléman are superb as Rocco and Pizarro and Van Dam luxury casting as Don Ferando, as is Helen Donath as Marzelline. Dialogue is kept to a minimum and superbly delivered by the singers (thankfully no separate cast of actors).

I've lived with this recording for around forty-five years and it's still my favourite. When I was moving from LP to CD, I bowed to popular opinion and bought the Klemperer, but was profoundly disappointed, finding it less thrilling, less dramatic. It wasn't long before I bought the Karajan again.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Dona Nobis Pacem. Robert Spano, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

A good performance of this beautiful sacred/secular cantata. My favorite parts are the more "peaceful" moments, the Agnus Dei, the Reconciliation, etc. All in all a masterpiece of English choral music.


----------



## Joe B

Oliver Gilmour leading the Orchestra of St. John's, Smith Square in Franz Schubert's "Symphony No. 4" and "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Trio No.3 in C minor, op.101. Beaux Arts Trio

Aaahhh, what a beautiful work, what an incredibly driven, convincing performance. This is everything that makes Brahms great in a small package. All this music took a while to click, but this 2CD is proving to be money very, very well spent. I've been listening to it nonstop for a couple of months... I now have the BAT + Walter Trampler doing the Piano Quartets and I intend to explore it in further depth in the days/weeks to come. I still have yet to hear the massive A major Piano Quartet.


----------



## Malx

For Schumann's birthday, a date he shares with my late father, an excellent disc of chamber works.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann

Deluxe digital version with bonus track

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

Schumann: Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann: Kinderszenen, Op. 15
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Schumann: Romance in F sharp major, Op. 28 No. 2
Schumann: Romances (3), Op. 28
Schumann: Träumerei (from Kinderszenen, Op. 15)


----------



## Rogerx

Barber & Schuman( The other one)

Isaac Stern (violin)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
Schuman: In Praise of Shahn
Schuman: In Praise of Shahn & To Thee Old Cause


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD 6

Unter de Linden grune
Von der Fortuna werd ich getrieben
Die flichtige Nimphae
Fantasia auf die Manier eines Echo
Paduana lachrymae
Malle Sijmen
Pavana Philippi
Fantasia D 5
Pavana Hispanica
Soll es sein	
Allemande de chapelle
Fantasia G 1
Esce mars
Mein junges Leben hat ein Endt
Balleth del granduca
Fantasia re re re sol ut mi fa sol
Allemand Gratie


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mozart Sinfonia Concertante in Eb - Fischer, Dvorak 8th Symphony - Suitner














Bach Goldberg Variations - Rana - she plays these beautifully. I mean, she is a fantastic player with tons of feel. I just don't get the point of listening to the Goldberg Variations. I feel like I'm listening to someone practice. 








Vivaldi - Four Seasons - Sparf - I really liked this recording. Very light on its feet and lively. 








This last one was REALLY interesting. It was reviewed on Classics Today and I thought I'd give it a go. Eroica arranged for Flute, Violin, Cello and Piano. I don't think I would ever listen to this enough to merit buying it but it was interesting to listen to on Amazon Music. I'm glad I tried it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra
*

Andor Foldes, Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Dichterliebe

Julian Prégardien (tenor), Sandrine Piau (soprano), Eric Le Sage (piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Early this morning my one and only Buxtehude disc:


Only one? If you ever want to get into his vocal music, Jos Van Immerseel has a great recording of six of his cantatas.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137499


*Joseph Haydn*

String Quartet in B flat major, op. 76, no. 4 "Sunrise"
String Quartet in D major, op. 76, no. 5
String Quartet in E flat major, op. 76, no. 6

Kodály Quartet

1989


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today: 5 CDs with Benjamin Britten as conductor/composer:

1. *Bach*: _St. John Passion_ _beginning _ 
2. Bach: _St. John Passion_ _conclusion_ (Peter Pears, Gwynne Howell, John Shirley-Quirk, Alfreda Hodgson, Robert Tear, soloists/English Chamber Orchestra/Wandsworth School Boy's Choir)
3. *Britten*: _War Requiem_ _beginning_
4. Britten: _War Requiem_ _conclusion_ (Galina Vishnevskaya, Peter Pears, Dietrich Fischer-Disakau, soloists/London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Melos Ensemble/The Bach Choir)
5. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #14_ (Galina Vishnevskaya/Mark Rezhetin, soloists/English Chamber Orchestra); *Britten*: _Nocturne for Tenor, Seven Obbligato Instruments and Strings_ (Peter Pears, soloist/English Chamber Orchestra)

We start with a very fine English translation of Bach's _St . John Passion_, un-HIP, but very well-measured and well-balanced. While Bach's _St. Matthew Passion_ is often hailed as Bach's greatest opus (or BWV?); maybe the greatest opus in all of music, I always saw the _St John_ as more urgent and passionate. Next up, the _War Requiem_ is an ambitious work that features the World War I poetry of Wilfred Owen seemlessly woven together with the Latin mass liturgy. It demonstrates beautiful crafsmanship and some powerful moments. Having the international troika of mighty voices: Peter Pears (English), Dietrich Fischer-Diskau (German) and Galina Vishnevskaya (Russian) knocks the recording out of the park, makes it definitive, and also drives home the pacifistic/all-men-are-brothers theme, which in a way almost makes _War Requiem_ still a fairly Romanticized view of warfare. After it took me decades to finally warm up to Shostakovich's most darkest and depressing symphony, I chanced to hear the premier recording of _Symphony #14_ on YouTube with the conductor Mstislav Rostropovich leading the Moscow Philharmonic with Mark Reshiten and Galina Vishnevskaya as soloists; I searched to buy it on Amazon, but since the going price at the time was outside my budget I purchased the Britten recording with the same soloists and am quite happy with it. Things end with the lovely _Nocturne_ he wrote for his partner, Peter Pears. As a tenor, Pears can sound piercing and strained, but once you get used to the quality and style of his voicings, it begins to make sense, especially when it's framed by Britten's master crafsmanship.


----------



## Vasks

*Steffani - Overture to "Briseide" (Fasolis/Decca)
Vivaldi - Bassoon Concerto in G, RV 492 (Thunemann/Philips)
J.S. Bach - Cantata #147 "Herz & Mund" (Gardiner/Archiv)*


----------



## sonance

François-Joseph Gossec (1734 - 1829)

earlier:
- String Quartets no. 2, no. 3, no. 6 [random selection out of Six Quatuors op. XV; 1772]
Quatuor Ad Fontes (alpha)










and:
- Le Triomphe de la République (Lyric divertissement in one act; 1794)
Salomé Haller, soprano; Antonella Balducci, soprano; Guillemette Laurens, mezzo; Makato Sakurada, tenor; Claudio Danuser, baritone; Philippe Huttenlocher, bass; Arnaoud Marzorati, bass; Coro della Svizzera, Lugano; Coro Calicantus/Mario Fontana; I Barocchisti/Diego Fasolis (chaconne)










Amazon reviewer Gio hits the point: 
_"[...] Gossec was a sophisticated composer - on a par in his symphonies with his contemporaries Haydn, Spohr, and Boccherini - but the music in Le Triomphe is not of that intellectual bent. Most of it is based on the forms and styles of village dances; [...] Gossec's choice was not to "elevate" folk music to classical complexity but rather to put classical skills of instrumentation and harmony at the service of of the New Order [...] I have to acknowledge that Le Triomphe is a "one trick pony" - a piece of music to be heard once and perhaps only once. The interest I feel in it is more historical than aesthetic. [...]"_
https://www.amazon.com/Triomphe-Rep.../ref=tmm_acd_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=
(btw: Amazon mistakenly files the CD under Stradella ...)

now:
- Requiem (1760; booklet: new version revised, abridged and re-orchestrated by Gossec; year of revision not mentioned)
Bernadette Degelin, soprano; Greta de Reyghere, soprano; Howard Crook, tenor; Kurt Widmer, bass; Maastricht Kamerchor Conservatorium, Musica Polyphonica/Louis Devos (erato)


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud plays Rameau

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

You come away from the recording of these two complete suites with great respect for the young Frenchman's musicality and technical facility, and even greater respect for Rameau's imagination... - John Armstrong, bbc.co.uk, 20th November 2002


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Buxtehude, cantatas*


----------



## jim prideaux

First listen...…

Marek Janowski and the Pittsburgh S.O.

Brahms-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

I did not know this recording existed until it was highlighted by certain fellow TC members ( afternoon Merl!) and what a performance and recording it is!


----------



## Enthusiast

I've spent some time with Bartok's 4th quartet over the last couple of days. It was more to get to know the work better - it is the one of the six that I used to find more difficult - than to compare the different versions and in any case I chose four recordings that I like a lot. The Takacs and the Emersons accounts are quite uncompromising but while the Takacs is earthy, the Emersons are bright and razor sharp. The classic Tokyo set is more varied and has more burnished moments and the Tatrai seem to find perhaps more obviously musical logic and Bartokian atmosphere in the music than the others. I must say I enjoyed them all and that I know several recordings of the work that I like less.


----------



## Guest002

First of a 2-work purchase (the other is Adès' opera, Powder her Face). Thomas Adès, Polaris, London Symphony Orchestra conducted by the composer.

He's a new composer for me, and I'm afraid that, at the moment, I just keep recalling the line from Britten's _Albert Herring_: *very nice dear, but a bit modern, wasn't it?!* I shall give it a few more listens before making a call on whether he is a keeper or a charity shop submission (assuming they ever re-open).


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> Only one? If you ever want to get into his vocal music, Jos Van Immerseel has a great recording of six of his cantatas.


Thanks for the recommendation Manxfeeder - I have had Ton Koopman's double disc set of Cantatas on my 'keep an eye out for' list but I have never thought of Buxtehude as a composer I was in a rush to investigate however given the number of positive comments for the Abendmusiken disc on the forum I had to sample and was impressed enough to buy.
I am also considering the Arcangelo trio sonata disc also on the Alpha label - do you know it or the Koopman Cantatas?


----------



## Malx

Finishing off the Blomstedt Beethoven set with the 9th Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Georg Muffat, Missa in Labore Requies*

I'm reminded of a cowboy seeing the Grand Canyon for the first time and remarking, "Something big happened here." That's a good way to describe Muffat's mass. Every nook and cranny is filled with voices and instruments throwing things back and forth off the walls. This has enough echo to show all of this piece's resonance without getting buried in the acoustics.


----------



## pianozach

This morning

*Piano Concerto #2 in C Minor, Op. 18
Rachmaninov
Hélène Grimaud
*
1901

_Gawd_. How many films has this been in?


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Georg Friedrich Haas - Works for Ensemble (SACD)


----------



## Itullian

Disc #2 of Nocturnes
Love this set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Gloria Coates, Symphony No. 15

Gloria Coates is always interesting in her quirky way, similar to Morton Feldman in how she works in sounds and tone colors, but she's not averse to letting a melody slip in at times.


----------



## Knorf

Robin de Raaff, Violin Concerto No. 2 "North Atlantic Light"
Ned Pho Go
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Marc Albrecht

De Raaff is a very bright light among the current generation of Dutch composers. This a wonderful, elusive but extremely evocative piece. It seduces the listener. I started with thinking, ok, another typical brilliantly orchestrated, complex, modern piece with the usual soloist fighting the orchestra. But the soloist actually never fights at all, but rather stays true to itself, growing ever more profound and eloquent. It's the final five minutes that really make this piece something special for me; it's absolutely extraordinary. The orchestra finally realizes it needs to listen, and the stillness and color surrounding the soloist is just gorgeous.

This isn't released yet commercially. Quite a lot of De Raaff's has been, though, so hopefully this will, too. It's one of the absolutely best modern violin concertos I know!


----------



## Malx

Andrew Kenneth said:


> View attachment 137513
> 
> 
> Georg Friedrich Haas - Works for Ensemble (SACD)


Hi Andrew, this post piqued my interest as I had heard the name before but had not listened to any of his music - I have now listened to '…aus freier Lust…verbunden' from the disc and first impressions are good. I will listen to more later in the week.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part six for the rest of today (though I'll probably need to take a break halfway through the sprawling _Mikrokosmos_).

_Petite Suite_ for piano Sz105, arr. of six pieces from the _44 Duos for Two Violins_ Sz98 (orig. 1931 - arr. 1936):










Violin Concerto no.2 Sz112 (1937-38):








***

(*** same recording but different sleeve image)

_Mikrokosmos vols. I-VI_ - 153 pieces for piano Sz107 (1926 and 1932-39):










String Quartet no.6 Sz114 (1939):


----------



## Knorf

Dmitri Shostakovich, Symphony No. 15, Op. 141
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin

A ferocious but heartbreaking reading of this late Shostakovich masterpiece.


----------



## Luchesi

Is Jacqueline du Pre really playing this  Kuhlau Sonatina Op. 20 No1? I heard she played the cello too. lol

7 minutes in.


----------



## Itullian

5 & 6


----------



## eljr




----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony Of A Thousand"_
[Rec. 2004, LIVE]







*Conductor:* Simon Rattle
*Orchestra:* City Of Birmingham Chorus & Orchestra, City Of Birmingham Youth Chorus, London Symphony Chorus, Toronto Children's Choir
*Soloists:* Christine Brewer, Soile Isokoski, Juliane Banse, Birgit Remmert, Jane Henschel, Jon Villars, David Wilson-Johnson, John Relyea


----------



## Knorf

Arnold Schönberg: _Friede auf Erden_, Op. 13; _Kol Nidre_, Op. 39; Three Folk Songs, Op. 49; Two Canons for mixed chorus; Three Folk Song Arrangements for mixed chorus
John Shirley Quirk, speaker
BBC Singers, BBC Chorus, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Rambler

*Arnold Bax: Tone Poems* Ulster Orchestra conducted by Bryden Thomson on Chandos








Here we have 4 Tone Poems:
- November Woods
- The Happy Forest
- The Garden of Fand
- Summer Music.

An excellent recording too.

An easier way into Bax's musical world than the symphonies, or so I found years ago. I needed to chew on the symphonies a little before I could digest them.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Julia Fischer - Russian Violin Concertos. 








All of these are new to me. The Khachaturian and Prokofiev are definitely worth the purchase.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Melartin: Symphony No. 3. In F major, Op. 40 (1906-07)

Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonid Grin
Recorded: May 1994
Recording Venue: Tampere Hall


----------



## Coach G

Today: 5 CDs from the 22-disc Works of Igor Stravinsky collection:

1. *Stravinsky*: _Oedipus Rex_ (George Shirley, Shirley Verrett, Donald Graham, Chester Watson, John Rearden, Loren Driscoll, soloists/John Westbrook, narrator/Igor Stravinsky, conductor/Chorus and Orchestra of the Opera Society of Washington D.C.); _The Flood _(Laurence Harvey, narrator/Sebastion Cabot as "Noah"/Elsa Lanchester as "Noah's Wife"/John Rearden & Robert Oliver as "God"/Richard Robinson as "Lucifer"/Igor Stravinsky, conductor/Columbia Symphony Orchestra & Gregg Smith Singers)
2. *Stravinsky*: _The Wedding_ (Mildred Allen, Regina Sarfaty, Loren Driscoll, Robert Oliver, soloists/Aaron Copland, Samuel Barber, Roger Sessions, Lukas Foss, pianos/Igor Stravinsky, conductor/Columbia Percussion Ensemble/The American Concert Choir); _Renard the Fox_ (George Shirley, Loren Driscoll, William Murphy, Donald Gramm, soloists/Igor Stravinsky, conductor/Columbia Chamber Ensemble); _The Soldier's Tale Suite_ (Igor Stravinsky/Columbia Chamber Ensemble)
3. *Stravinsky*: _The Rake's Progress_ (Don Gerrard, Judith Raskin, Alexander Young, John Rearden, John Manning, Regina Sarfaty, Kevin Miller, Peter Tracey, soloists/Igor Stravinsky/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Wells Opera Chorus)
4. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (continued)
5. *Stravinsky*: _Preludium for Jazz Ensemble; Octet for Wing Instruments; Ragtime for 11 Instruments; Tango; Septet; Pastorale, Ebony Concerto _(Igor Stravinsky/Columbia Chamber Ensemble or Columbia Jazz Ensemble with Benny Goodman on _Ebony Concerto_); _Symphonies of Wind Instruments_ (Igor Stravinsky/Northwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra)

Here are some interesting works by Stravinsky. While _The Wedding_ retains Stravinsky's early display of jagged rhythms, in a recording that features an all-star cast of four American composer/pianists; much of the above remaining works are in the Neo-Classical style, except for _The Flood_ and _Septet_ which are from Stravinsky's late "serial" stage, although one might not know right away as Stravinsky's brilliant use of orchestral color is all his own. As an aside, _The Flood_, is a great work and a great recording that defies the notion that 12-tone music is unlistenable. Not only is _The Flood_ listenable, but it's also entertaining. Of course, how can anyone not give a recording that features Sebastion Cabot as "Noah" an even chance?


----------



## jim prideaux

Paul Daniel and the English Northern Phil.

Walton-Hindemith Variations.


----------



## Flamme

Soloists Catherine Wyn-Rogers, Norbert Ernst and Johan Wallberg with the RTE Philharmonic Choir, RTE National Symphony orchestra and conductor Kenneth Montgomery in Elgar's Dream of Gerontius. Catriona Young presents.

12:31 AM
Edward Elgar (1857-1934)
The Dream of Gerontius op 38
Catherine Wyn-Rogers (mezzo soprano), Norbert Ernst (tenor), Johan Wallberg (baritone), RTE Philharmonic Choir, RTE National Symphony Orchestra, Kenneth Montgomery (conductor)

02:05 AM
Ernst von Dohnanyi (1877-1960)
Piano Quintet No 2 in E flat minor Op 26
Erno Szegedi (piano), Tatrai Quartet

02:31 AM
Carl Nielsen (1865-1931)
Symphony No 4, Op 29 'The Inextinguishable'
Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Michael Schonwandt (conductor)

03:08 AM
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788)
Der Herr lebet - cantata (Wq.251)
Barbara Schlick (soprano), Hilke Helling (alto), Wilfried Jochens (tenor), Gotthold Schwarz (bass), Das Kleine Konzert, Rheinische Kantorei, Hermann Max (conductor)

03:44 AM
Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
La chapelle de Guillaume Tell (S.160)
Matti Raekallio (piano)

03:50 AM
Balint Bakfark (c.1530-1576)
Fantasia and Je prens en gre for lute
Jacob Heringman (lute)

03:57 AM
Ludomir Rozycki (1883-1953)
Stanczyk - Symphonic Scherzo Op 1
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Janusz Przbylski (conductor)

04:06 AM
Gabriel Faure (1845-1924)
Romance in B flat major Op.28 for violin and piano
Fedor Rudin (violin), Janelle Fung (piano)

04:12 AM
John Field (1782-1837)
Andante inédit in E flat major for piano
Marc-Andre Hamelin (piano)

04:20 AM
Francesco Geminiani (1687-1762)
Concerto grosso in D minor, Op 7 No 2
La Petite Bande, Sigiswald Kuijken (conductor)

04:31 AM
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
Triumphal March from "Sigurd Jorsalfar"
Danish Radio Concert Orchestra, Roman Zeilinger (conductor)

04:41 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Rondo in C for Two Pianos, Op 73
Soós-Haag Piano Duo (piano duo)

04:51 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828), Johann Wolfgang von Goethe (author)
Gesang der Geistern über den Wassern, Op 167
Estonian National Male Choir, Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Juri Alperten (director)

05:01 AM
Eugen Suchon (1908-1993)
Ballade for Horn and Orchestra
Peter Sivanic (horn), Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Mario Kosik (conductor)

05:11 AM
Frederick the Great (1712-1786)
Sonata in C minor for flute and basso continuo
Konrad Hunteler (flute), Wouter Moller (cello), Ton Koopman (harpsichord)

05:20 AM
Anonymous
3 Sephardische Romanzen
Montserrat Figueras (soprano), Hesperion XX, Jordi Savall (director)

05:29 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Phantasy in C major (D.934) (Op.Posth.159)
Thomas Zehetmair (violin), Kai Ito (piano)

05:56 AM
Lazaro Valvasensi (1585-1661)
O quam suavis est Domine spiritus tuus; Sonata decima sopra Cavaletto zoppo
Andrea Inghisciano (cornet), Gawain Glenton (cornet), Giulia Genini (soloist), Guido Morini (harpsichord), Maria Gonzalez (organ)

06:07 AM
Joaquin Rodrigo (1901-1999)
Concierto de Aranjuez for guitar and orchestra
Lukasz Kuropaczewski (guitar), Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jose Maria Florencio (conductor)








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jt6x


----------



## Malx

Humphrey Searle, Symphony No 1 & Night Music - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.

Searles music is a relatively new discovery for me. I am finding the music fascinating at no time does my attention wander when I listen - always a good sign.


----------



## Rambler

*Elgar: Cello Concerto & Sea Pictures* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sir John Barbirolli with Jacqueline Du Pre (cello) and Dame Janet Baker (mezzo-soprano) on EMI







A classic recording!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Paul Daniel and the English Northern Phil.
> 
> Walton-Hindemith Variations.


…...and on to the Sinfonia Concertante with Peter Donohoe......a great Naxos CD from their consistently impressive Walton series.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with 20th century English composers to close this evenings listening.

William Alwyn, Piano Concerto No 1 - Howard Shelly (piano), LSO, Richard Hickox.


----------



## realdealblues

*Robert Schumann*
_Piano Quintet in E-flat, Op. 44_
[Rec. 1963]







*Piano:* Rudolf Serkin
*Ensemble:* Budapest String Quartet

For Schumann's Birthday.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Hungarian Dances

Antonin Dvorak 
Slavonic Dances









Willi Boskovsky
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 6
Otmar Suitner & Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Itullian

4, 5, 6 today


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Archduke Trio*

I like this piece to be aggressive. The Beaux Arts Trio is more elegant than aggressive, but for some reason, it works for me.


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra & The Miraculous Mandarin* City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra conducted by Simon Rattle on EMI








The last disc of the evening, and moving away from English music to something Hungarian.

These are two orchestral showpieces. The Miraculous Mandarin is from early maturity and establishes his reputation as a modernist holding contention with Stravinsky.

The Concerto for Orchestra is a late work (composed in his wartime exile in America) in which he successfully proved he could actually write a work popular with audiences.

Although very effective and enjoyable they are not particularly Bartok favourites of mine. Both pieces have that showpiece aura about them as against so many other Bartok masterpieces (eg. the Piano Concertos).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just put on Beethoven string quartet no. 14 (c#minor) op. 131 with the Belcea quartet. Had the last movement in my head lately.


----------



## Itullian

# 4
This is a great 4.


----------



## pmsummer

ELEVEN
_15th - 17th century Ensemble Music Pushed Over the Edge... to Eleven_
Rook Early Music Ensemble

_Rook Early Music_


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Schumann's birthday today. All excellent albums

Schumann: Symphonies 1 & 2. Barenboim Staatskapelle Berlin










Schumann: Piano Concerto. Ingrid Fliter; Antonio Méndez: Scottish Chamber Orchestra










Schumann: 5 Lieder, op. 40; 6 Poems & Requiem, op. 90; Liederkreis, op. 39. Peter Pears, Perahia










Schumann: String Quartets 2 & 3. Elias Quartet. A favourite album.


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven, Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century, Franz Brüggen


----------



## Joe B

Nils Schweckendiek leading the Helsinki Chamber Choir in Einojuhani Rautavaara's "Vigilia":


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Earlier today I listened to the first half of 








Right now listening to La Mer


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven, Piano Trio in C Minor, op.1 no.3 - Istomin-Stern-Rose

Decent mono recording, Paris 1970.


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)

He doesn't let the fact that some of this music is inherently unpianistic get in his way…It's a beautifully programmed disc - so much so that it begs to be heard complete. And the sense that... - Gramophone Magazine, February 2020 More…

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2019
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
February 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## 13hm13

Some one commented about Humphrey Searle a few posts back ... thx for that ... this one (not on CD???) from 1975 LP ...


----------



## 13hm13

Thx for the Gossec comment earlier ... listening to Symph 1 on this CD:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos 25-26

Murray Perahia, 
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Schubert Complete String Quartets
Diogenes Quartet
Brilliant Classics

I just cannot get over how good this set was for a mere twelve bucks at Presto Classical (as a CD-quality FLAC download no less). The sound quality is positively splendid, and the playing is top notch. I've been enjoying this for over a week now and anticipate it being one of my frequent listens over the next few years.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Rogerx

Magnard & Fauré: String Quartets

Quatuor Ysaÿe

The muscular Alberic Magnard and more reserved Faure both receive idiomatic and committed performances, with a magnificent range of colour, and just a few rough edges. - BBC Music Magazine, April 2012,


----------



## mikeh375

Knorf said:


> Robin de Raaff, Violin Concerto No. 2 "North Atlantic Light"
> Ned Pho Go
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Marc Albrecht
> 
> De Raaff is a very bright light among the current generation of Dutch composers. This a wonderful, elusive but extremely evocative piece. It seduces the listener. I started with thinking, ok, another typical brilliantly orchestrated, complex, modern piece with the usual soloist fighting the orchestra. But the soloist actually never fights at all, but rather stays true to itself, growing ever more profound and eloquent. It's the final five minutes that really make this piece something special for me; it's absolutely extraordinary. The orchestra finally realizes it needs to listen, and the stillness and color surrounding the soloist is just gorgeous.
> 
> *This isn't released yet commercially*. Quite a lot of De Raaff's has been, though, so hopefully this will, too. It's one of the absolutely best modern violin concertos I know!


I'm intrigued @Knorf and after such a good review I definitely want to hear the vln conc. How'd you get hold of it?

Here's my blast for the day - the two nos3's - before I tackle a thorny issue in my own musical efforts. If no-one has heard Matthews, they might find him worth a listen, he's a modern day symphonist in the line of succession from Tippett and rather good.


----------



## mikeh375

Malx said:


> Humphrey Searle, Symphony No 1 & Night Music - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.
> 
> Searles music is a relatively new discovery for me. I am finding the music fascinating at no time does my attention wander when I listen - always a good sign.
> 
> View attachment 137528


What's he like stylistically speaking Malx?


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment

Joan Sutherland, Luciano Pavarotti, Spiro Malas & Monica Sinclair

Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Richard Bonynge

Even Joan Sutherland has rarely, if ever, made an opera recording so totally enjoyable and involving as this. With the same cast (including chorus and orchestra) as at Covent Garden, it was recorded... - Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> .
> .
> .
> Vivaldi - Four Seasons - Sparf - I really liked this recording. Very light on its feet and lively.
> View attachment 137495
> 
> .
> .


This was for a loong time my absolute top recommendation for the 4 seasons.... until I discovered Carmignola. It is still a version I like very much.


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.1 In C Major, Op.15 & No.2 In B Flat Major, Op.19









Stewart Goodyear
Andrew Constantine
BBC National Orchestra of Wales

This is more like it.... Early Beethoven... nice fresh approach. These are no so much about drama and Mr Goodyear excels....


----------



## Guest002

Vladimir Fedosseyev conducting the Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra of Moscow Radio in various orchestral works by Georgy Sviridov. Another new composer for me: enjoying this one a lot. Incredibly rich orchestration with a strong Russian flavour.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Really super performances of French orchestral songs by Barbara Hendricks, with John Eliot Gardiner and the Orchestre de l'Opéra de Lyon providing fantastic, often quite revelatory support.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part seven of seven for this morning and early afternoon.

_Suite_ for two pianos Sz115a - arr. of _Suite no.2_ for small orchestra Sz34 (orig. 1905-07 - arr. 1941):



_Divertimento_ for string orchestra Sz113 (1939):
Concerto for orchestra Sz116 (1942-43 - rev. 1945):



Sonata for solo violin S117 (1944):










Piano Concerto no.3 Sz119 (1945 inc. - completed by Tibor Serly by 1946):










Viola Concerto Sz120 (1945 inc. - ed. and completed by Tibor Serly by 1949):
Viola Concerto Sz120 (1945 inc. - ed. and completed by Peter Bartók and Paul Neubauer by 1995):


----------



## Malx

13hm13 said:


> Some one commented about Humphrey Searle a few posts back ... thx for that ... this one (not on CD???) from 1975 LP ...
> 
> View attachment 137547


The 2nd symphony under Krips is available on CD but coupled with Still Symphonies or in a box of British Symphonies:


----------



## Malx

mikeh375 said:


> What's he like stylistically speaking Malx?


I'll use a quote from elsewhere that for me describes his style more eloquently than I could - "This British composer created a highly expressive and personal style by uniting elements of twelve-tone music with traditional subjects and dramatic spirit".

He studied for a while with Webern, hence the influence of twelve-tone, but allied with other influences his music is not 'difficult' imo.


----------



## Malx

An excellent live Mahler 2 from Levine and the Vienna PO recorded at the Saltzburg Festival in 1989.
Soloists - Kathleen Battle and Christa Ludwig.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Thanks for the recommendation Manxfeeder - I have had Ton Koopman's double disc set of Cantatas on my 'keep an eye out for' list but I have never thought of Buxtehude as a composer I was in a rush to investigate however given the number of positive comments for the Abendmusiken disc on the forum I had to sample and was impressed enough to buy.
> I am also considering the Arcangelo trio sonata disc also on the Alpha label - do you know it or the Koopman Cantatas?


The Arcangelo disc is a very good one (but then I am a big Arcangelo fan!) but it isn't the equal of the wonderful disc you were listening to (Abendmusiken).


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden

From the opening bars of Beethoven's Fifth…there is intense conviction. Not only in the fiery playing, though that is extraordinary, but in the way that van Zweden elicits usually unheard details... - BBC Music Magazine, August 2018,


----------



## Malx

Humphery Searle, Symphony No 4 & Overture to a Drama - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.









Nono, Djamila Boupacha - Barbara Hannigan.


----------



## Shosty

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 5

Adrian Boult, New Philharmonia & London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

Celebrating the master's birthday one day late... All works by *Robert Schumann*:










Faschingschwank aus Wien, op.26. Sviatoslav Richter










Piano Trio No.1 in D minor, op.63. Florestan Trio










Davidsbündlertänze, op.6. Murray Perahia

So far, so good. Perahia is not my favorite Schumann interpreter, but this recording, one of his earliest from when he was still a young hippy (see the long hair on the album artwork-I also have this recording on vinyl, which uses the same image), is quite good.


----------



## Enthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> The Arcangelo disc is a very good one (but then I am a big Arcangelo fan!) but it isn't the equal of the wonderful disc you were listening to (Abendmusiken).


I did mean to add that the van Immerseel disc that Manxfeeder recommended is lovely. It follows quite a different performing style, I think, but it is lovely!


----------



## Malx

Harrison Birtwistle, The Shadow of Night - The Halle Orchestra, Ryan Wigglesworth.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rachel Podger


----------



## sonance

earlier:
Émile Goué (1904 - 1946)
Chamber Music vol. 1
- String Quartet no. 1 (1937)
- String Quartet no. 2 (1941)
- String Quartet no. 3 (1944/45)
Quatuor César Franck (azur)










Chamber Music vol. 3 [selection]
- String Sextet (1942)
- Duo for violin and cello (1942)
- Trio for violin, viola and cello (1939?)
Elmira Darvarova, violin; Kristi Helberg, violin; Ronald Carbone, viola, David Cerutti, viola; Samuel Magill, cello; Wendy Sutter, cello; Damien Top, tenor; Linda Hall, piano (azur)










Here are reviews of both CDs:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/Sep/Goue_quartets_RCP067.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Mar/Goue_chamber_AZC120.htm

Now:

Charles Gounod (1818 - 1893)

I had to stop listening to the string quartets (Quatuor Danel, auvidis) because the CD's rotation was terribly loud. There is a newer recording of the string quartets by Quatuor Cambini-Paris, which looks very appealing (and it is complete). Well, if only I could print money ... So turning now to Gounod's requiem.

- Requiem (1891; booklet: maybe revised by the composer till 1893)
- Messe Chorale (1888)
Charlotte Müller-Perrier, soprano; Valérie Bonnard, mezzo; Christophe Einhorn, tenor; Christian Immler, bass; Ensemble Vocal et Instrumental de Lausanne/Michel Corboz (mirare)


----------



## Rogerx

Cramer, J B: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 7 
Howard Shelley (piano & direction)

London Mozart Players


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Symphony No.2 in C major, op.61. Wolfgang Sawallisch, Staatskapelle Dresden

Still the most difficult of Schumann's four symphonies to me, but the Scherzo at least is amazing. This is a very good, committed performance.


----------



## Guest002

This choral music of Sviridov's is lovely! Bogdan Plish conducting the Credo Chamber Choir in 'Hymns and Prayers', Sviderov's last completed composition. In the tradition of Tchaikovsky's _Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom_. Very calm. Very beautiful. Utterly transporting.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5

Stefan Vladar (piano)

Capella Istropolitana, Barry Wordsworth


----------



## Vasks

*Alyabiev - Overture to "Young Mother & the 48 Year Old Fiance" (Rudin/Fuga Libera)
Borodin - String Quartet #1 (Borodon Qrt/Chandos)
Taneyev - Adagio in C for Small Orchestra (Sanderlin/Naxos)
Moussorgsky/Stokowski - Night on Bald Mountain (Kunzel/Telarc)*


----------



## Shosty

Joseph Canteloub - Chants d'Auvergne

Victoria de los Angeles, Jean-Pierre Jacquillat (cond.), Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux

My first listen. Utterly beautiful songs, and I love Victoria de los Angeles's voice.


----------



## Helgi

Debussy Preludes with Jean-Efflam Bavouzet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137572


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Symphonies Nos. 1-6
Manfred Symphony

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons, conductor

1984-1986, remastered 2006


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Do you know it or the Koopman Cantatas?


I haven't heard the Koopman set in years. Back in the day, Von Immerseel blew me away, so in comparison, Koopman was kind of a disappointment. But I'm listening again.

The soloists and orchestra sound great. So far, my only complaint is, the choir is too far back, so their sound is a little on the muddy side. I guess he wanted to go for a "big" sound. That kind of thing bothers me, but it doesn't seem to be a problem with a lot of people. I wouldn't consider that a deal-breaker.

Koopman does give you a ton of cantatas here, though, so you do get your money's worth. My set includes Membra Jesu Nostre as a bonus, but I think the new issue on Veritas has the Vespers.

Also, if you get a chance to hear Von Immerseel, don't pass it up.









I might add, if you end up liking Buxtehude's vocal music and you stumble on Emma Kirkby's recording of Buxtehude's Sacred Cantatas, don't hesitate to pick it up, either. She does great. I think the Penguin Guide said, "She goes from strength to strength."


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: English Suites Nos. 2 & 3

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


----------



## Itullian

11 & 12


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 32, 34 & 42; Fantasia in C
Alfred Brendel


----------



## The3Bs

Robert Schumann - Kreisleriana 
from:









Martha Argerich

Late birthday listen...

IMHO this is the Kreisleriana to top all Kreislerianas.. 
The best depiction of Florestan and Eusebius I ever come across.....


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5
> 
> Stefan Vladar (piano)
> 
> Capella Istropolitana, Barry Wordsworth


One more on your long list of Beethoven piano recordings?
How does Stefan Vladar rate against all the others you own and listen to?


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Rachel Podger
> 
> View attachment 137569


It is a good interpretation very well recorded but that for me it does not tick as much as some others.

What do you say about it?

Have you tried Amandine Beyer ‎with the Gli Incogniti? After Carmignola on Divox Amandine Beyer is one that made me stop and listen more carefully...


----------



## Malx

Something lighter than this morning's selections - a little bit of contrast is never a bad thing...

William Alwyn, Symphony No 1 - LSO, Richard Hickox.


----------



## Rogerx

> The3Bs One more on your long list of Beethoven piano recordings?
> 
> How does Stefan Vladar rate against all the others you own and listen to?


He was to young then, later he recorded them again 2015 those are much better, that said, I like young pianist giving a chance by record companies, you can stream the probably, give a go .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Ashkenazy and Solti.


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding in every way.


----------



## sonance

Charles Gounod (1818 - 1893), continued

- Suite concertante in A major (1886)
- Concerto for pedal piano in E flat major (1889)
Roberto Prosseda, pedal piano; Orchestra della Svizzera italiana/Howard Shelley (hyperion)










[mélodies from the album: Vivent les vacances]
- Sérénade (Victor Hugo; pub. 1857)
- Au Printemps (Jules Barbier; pub. 1868)
- Donne-moi cette fleur (Léon Gozlan; pub. 1868)
- Mignon (Louis Gallet, after Goethe; pub. 1871)
- D'un coeur qui t'aime (Jean Racine; 1851)
- O ma belle rebelle (Antoine de Baïf; ?)
Les Demoiselles de ... [Sophie Marin-Degor, soprano; Claire Brua, mezzo], Serge Cyferstein, pian (alpha)










Théodore Gouvy (1819 - 1898)

To end my musical day I'll concentrate on some quintets; other works will follow tomorrow.

- Piano Quintet op. 24 (c. 1850)
Le Quatuor Denis Clavier; Dimitris Saroglou, piano (k617)










- String Quintet for two cellos no. 2, op. 55 (1870)
Quatuor Denis Clavier; Hervé Renault, cello (k617)










- String Quintet no. 6 (1880)*
Quatuor Denis Clavier; Hervé Renault, cello (k617)
* Booklet: "Although it bears the number 6, it is in fact the last of the series of string quintets [...]"


----------



## Knorf

mikeh375 said:


> I'm intrigued @Knorf and after such a good review I definitely want to hear the vln conc. How'd you get hold of it?


Ok, this is going to sound like bragging, but I, er, have connections.

I rate Robin de Raaff's music, and have enjoyed everything I've heard. As I mentioned, there are a number of releases of his music, mostly on the Etcetera label, and a couple on Challenge Classics: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/search?search_query=Robin de Raaff

There are a couple operas I haven't heard, but they intrigue me.

I can recommend this album as a good place to start. In fact, I think I'll listen to it myself, now!

Robin de Raaff: Cello Concerto, _Entangled Tales_, Symphony No. 3 "Illumination...Eclipse"
Marien van Staalen (cello)
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, The Hague Philharmonic, Het Gelders Orkest, Yannick Nézet-Séguin, Neeme Järvi, Antonello Manacorda


----------



## The3Bs

Itullian said:


> Outstanding in every way.


She really did an outstanding job on this one.....


----------



## The3Bs

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1*
> 
> Ashkenazy and Solti.


Hey!!! did you pick this up after the Ashkenazy thread?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More Beethoven quartets here. No. 15 today, still Belcea quartet playing. I've listened to ambient and experimental electronic music earlier. Klaus Schulze and a bunch I don't remember. Oh...Keith Fullerton Whitman


----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Robert Schumann - Kreisleriana
> from:
> 
> View attachment 137575
> 
> 
> Martha Argerich
> 
> Late birthday listen...
> 
> IMHO this is the Kreisleriana to top all Kreislerianas..
> The best depiction of Florestan and Eusebius I ever come across.....


... and again... I couldn't decide what to hear after this!!!! Everything would be in for a major disappointment.

I will get to the Kinderszenen after the Kreisleriana... that might give me a better transition to something else.


----------



## Malx

Time to play some music from the pen of todays Birthday composer - Carl Nielsen.

SymphonyNo 6 - Swedish RSO, Esa-Pekka Salonen.
String Quartet in G Minor Op 13 - Danish String Quartet.


----------



## pianozach

This morning's nice Classical

*Beethoven
Concerto in C for Piano, Violin & Cello, Op. 56, "Triple Concerto"
**David Oistrakh, Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter; 
Herbert Von Karajan: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
*

You can purchase this 3rd party on Amazon. Prices range from $3.89 (used) to $39.89 (new) to $119.95 (collectable)








Love the photo of the boys getting together to whip out a nice little triple concerto.

They look like they might go out for a brewski afterwards.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> I haven't heard the Koopman set in years. Back in the day, Von Immerseel blew me away, so in comparison, Koopman was kind of a disappointment. But I'm listening again.
> 
> The soloists and orchestra sound great. So far, my only complaint is, the choir is too far back, so their sound is a little on the muddy side. I guess he wanted to go for a "big" sound. That kind of thing bothers me, but it doesn't seem to be a problem with a lot of people. I wouldn't consider that a deal-breaker.
> 
> Koopman does give you a ton of cantatas here, though, so you do get your money's worth. My set includes Membra Jesu Nostre as a bonus, but I think the new issue on Veritas has the Vespers.
> 
> Also, if you get a chance to hear Von Immerseel, don't pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 137574
> 
> 
> I might add, if you end up liking Buxtehude's vocal music and you stumble on Emma Kirkby's recording of Buxtehude's Sacred Cantatas, don't hesitate to pick it up, either. She does great. I think the Penguin Guide said, "She goes from strength to strength."


Your considered thoughts are much appreciated - I still have Buxtehude on the horizon and will do some sample listening via Qobuz at some stage but I have been diverted, as is often the case, down other paths at present.


----------



## Bourdon

pianozach said:


> This morning
> 
> *Piano Concerto #2 in C Minor, Op. 18
> Rachmaninov
> Hélène Grimaud
> *
> 1901
> 
> _Gawd_. How many films has this been in?
> 
> View attachment 137512


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


>


One of the great moments in film history, graphically illustrating that when it comes to women, what you imagine usually isn't what's going to happen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

The3Bs said:


> Hey!!! did you pick this up after the Ashkenazy thread?


Ha! Actually, Ashkenazy recordings are so old that they're showing up at my used CD store real cheaply, so the past few months (at least before the lockdown). I've been grabbing them up.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Schoenberg, Quartets Op. 30 and 37.

View attachment 137588


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

For me Beethoven is still my number one symphonicus. 

Symphony No.7


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> One of the great moments in film history, graphically illustrating that when it comes to women, what you imagine usually isn't what's going to happen.


That's a deep thought,we all are suckers.....:lol:

When we enter paradise it never will be the same as our imagination of it,we are comedians at best.


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 1, 6 and 7 from this really excellent set.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mozart's Requiem with the Sussmayr bits replaced by new microtonal compositions by Georg Friedrich Haas.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Andrew Kenneth said:


> View attachment 137590
> 
> 
> Mozart's Requiem with the Sussmayr bits replaced by new microtonal compositions by Georg Friedrich Haas.


What the fruit? I have to hear that. Fortunately, it's on Spotify.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Because many of the works I have of Francis Poulenc are short (or shortish) and scattered over a multitude of discs I find that it's far too fiddly to arrange any decent-sized listening sessions on a chronological basis - instead I will fall back to my trusted plan B and split things up into more manageable categories. To begin with it's part one of various vocal and choral works.

I think Poulenc excelled when composing for the voice - over the course of his career he was equally adept at invoking wafts of fragrant incense in a medieval cathedral, curlicues of _Gitanes_ cigarette smoke in an arty Montparnasse café or the darker mists of his own inner torments. Devotional, urbane, irreverent, poignant - his vocal music ran the whole gamut of emotions, but most of the early works here reveal a young and seemingly outgoing individual who had yet to undergo the kind of traumatic experiences which would significantly imbue his subsequent vocal output.

_Rapsodie nègre_ for baritone, flute, clarinet, string quartet and piano FP3 [Text: from _Les Poésies de Makoko Kangourou_, a volume of Malagasy folk verse which was actually a literary hoax devised by Jean-Joseph Moulié and Marcel Ormoy under assumed names] (1917 - rev. 1933):
_Le Bestiaire, ou le Cortège d'Ophée_ [_Animal Compendium, or the Retinue of Orpheus_] for baritone, flute, clarinet, bassoon and string quartet FP15 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1919):
_Cocardes_ [_Cockades_] - three songs for voice and piano FP16, arr. for voice, violin, trumpet, trombone and two percussionists FP16a [Texts: Jean Cocteau] (1919 - rev. 1939): 
_Quatre Poèmes_ for baritone, flute, clarinet, bassoon, oboe and trumpet FP22 [Texts: Max Jacob] (1921):










_Chanson à boire_ - [_Drinking Song_] song for unaccompanied male choir FP31 [Text: anon. 17th century French] (1922):



_(8) Chansons Gaillardes_ [_(8) Lusty Songs_] for voice and piano FP42 [Texts: anon. 17th century French] (1925-26):


----------



## Coach G

Enthusiast said:


> Symphonies 1, 6 and 7 from this really excellent set.
> 
> View attachment 137589


This is an excellent set, and my own first introduction to the Sibelius symphonies as I first purchased Rozhdestvensky's renditions of the Sibelius 2nd and 3rd on cassette tape (yes, it was a long time ago). Back then, here in America, and still during the Cold War, the Melodya recordings were the old Soviet Union's attempt to break into the classical music market, and were sold as budget albums you might find in the back of the bargain box. Now those same recordings are selling for way above the the average price for the same recording on a different label. Rozhdestvensky takes the Sibelius symphonies at a good clip but doesn't lmake it seemed rushed, nor does he lose the majesty. As a long-time Sibelius fanatic, I have many Sibelius complete cycles, or nearly-complete-cycles by Askanazy, Berglund (2 by Berglund!), Sakari (and the Iceland Philharmonic), Bernstein (all w/the NYPO, and 1,2, 5 & 7 w/Vienna), Karajan and Ormandy. Rozhdestvensky stands out as very fine, indeed.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Grieg: 3 Concerti for Violin and Chamber Orchestra
Henning Kraggerud & Tromso Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Joachim Raff

Alfvén: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 39 'Från havsbadet'

Gösta Winbergh (tenor), Elisabeth Söderström (soprano)
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Stig Westerberg
Recorded: 20-22 February 1979
Recording Venue: Stockholm Concert Hall


----------



## Enthusiast

Coach G said:


> This is an excellent set, and my own first introduction to the Sibelius symphonies as I first purchased Rozhdestvensky's renditions of the Sibelius 2nd and 3rd on cassette tape (yes, it was a long time ago). Back then, here in America, and still during the Cold War, the Melodya recordings were the old Soviet Union's attempt to break into the classical music market, and were sold as budget albums you might find in the back of the bargain box. Now those same recordings are selling for way above the the average price for the same recording on a different label. Rozhdestvensky takes the Sibelius symphonies at a good clip but doesn't lmake it seemed rushed, nor does he lose the majesty. As a long-time Sibelius fanatic, I have many Sibelius complete cycles, or nearly-complete-cycles by Askanazy, Berglund (2 by Berglund!), Sakari (and the Iceland Philharmonic), Bernstein (all w/the NYPO, and 1,2, 5 & 7 w/Vienna), Karajan and Ormandy. Rozhdestvensky stands out as very fine, indeed.


Absolutely. If I had a favourite set this would probably be it. It makes many other good sets seem a little lacking in distinctiveness.


----------



## mikeh375

Knorf said:


> Ok, this is going to sound like bragging, but I, er, have connections.
> 
> I rate Robin de Raaff's music, and have enjoyed everything I've heard. As I mentioned, there are a number of releases of his music, mostly on the Etcetera label, and a couple on Challenge Classics: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/search?search_query=Robin de Raaff
> 
> There are a couple operas I haven't heard, but they intrigue me.
> 
> I can recommend this album as a good place to start. In fact, I think I'll listen to it myself, now!
> 
> Robin de Raaff: Cello Concerto, _Entangled Tales_, Symphony No. 3 "Illumination...Eclipse"
> Marien van Staalen (cello)
> Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, The Hague Philharmonic, Het Gelders Orkest, Yannick Nézet-Séguin, Neeme Järvi, Antonello Manacorda


Thanks Knorf. I will explore his work. Connections eh? Who ARE you?...….


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set in great sound.


----------



## 13hm13

Vogler -- Symphony in D minor









Contemporaries of Mozart - Vogler - Symphonies, Overtures and Ballets - Bamert


----------



## Itullian

3 & 4
Lindsay String Quartet


----------



## Itullian

#1
Lenny


----------



## Malx

While searching on Qobuz I found another super disc of Buxtehude's music on the Alpha label a mix of Instrumental and Vocal works which works very well for me.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> This was for a loong time my absolute top recommendation for the 4 seasons.... until I discovered Carmignola. It is still a version I like very much.





The3Bs said:


> It is a good interpretation very well recorded but that for me it does not tick as much as some others.
> 
> What do you say about it?
> 
> Have you tried Amandine Beyer ‎with the Gli Incogniti? After Carmignola on Divox Amandine Beyer is one that made me stop and listen more carefully...


I've listened to Podger twice now. I enjoy it. I'm not sure if I'm going to buy it or not, but I really enjoy her take on it. I saw Carmignola on the top of the recommended list here and gave it a try recently, but I'm not sure if it's for me. It's really well performed, but I've been listening to the i Musici Michelucci recording for over 30 years and the performance on the Carmignola recording breaks my brain. I have not listened to Beyer. I'll give it a try.

I actually found this site last year by looking for recordings of the Four Seasons. I ended up getting a copy of the Pinnok/Standage and I enjoy that, but I think I'm so imprinted from i Musici that anything not kind of conservative just messes with my head.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Earlier today I listened to Carmignola's Four Seasons. 








But the emerging cork sniffer in me made me move onto some music on the TC approved list...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schumann: Cello Concerto
Jacqueline du Pré, The New Philharmonia Orchestra & Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Rihm - Jagden und Formen


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bruch: Symphony No. 3 in E major, Op. 51

Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra
Manfred Honeck


----------



## Knorf

Aleskandr Scriabin: Symphony No. 3, "Le divin Poème"
Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti










Franz Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D 944 "Great"
Philippe Herreweghe, Royal Flemish Philharmonic

This is a great performance of this, by the way.


----------



## Joe B

Celso Antunes (Sun-Dogs) and Sir James MacMillan (Visitatio Sepulchri) leading the Netherlands Radio Choir and Chamber Philharmonic in music by Sir James MacMillan:


----------



## SanAntone

*Kronos Quartet - Folk Songs*









I really enjoyed this recording; not sure if it's Classical or not.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Schönberg - Moses und Aron (SACD)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## ibisraj

On first listen... was irritating, keep coming back to it.

FYI, my first post here.


----------



## ibisraj

Replying to this post .. _"Mozart's Requiem with the Sussmayr bits replaced by new microtonal compositions by Georg Friedrich Haas."_
Interesting... need to check this one out


----------



## Joe B

ibisraj said:


> View attachment 137611
> 
> On first listen... was irritating, keep coming back to it.
> 
> FYI, my first post here.


Welcome to TC. Keep on listening, and keep on posting.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Beach, A: Symphony No. 2 in E minor 'Gaelic'

Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Kenneth Schermerhorn
Recorded: 13-15 April 2002
Recording Venue: TPAC, Jackson Hall, Nashville, TN

_"One of the most enjoyable symphonies from America. Definitely demands respect" _


----------



## Joachim Raff

Coleridge-Taylor: Violin Concerto in G minor Op. 80

Lorraine McAslan (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Nicholas Braithwaite
Recorded: 10-12 January 1994
Recording Venue: Watford Town Hall

_" Lorraine McAslan plays with virtuosity and the LPO gives a equally great performance. One of my favourite VCs"_


----------



## realdealblues

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73_
[Rec. 2002]







Ensemble: Rubio Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Sonatas by Clementi, Dussek, Hummel & Wölfl

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)


----------



## bharbeke

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1*
Osmo Vanska, Minnesota Orchestra

The first two movements and the very end of the symphony sound fantastic. The rest of it was fine but unmemorable.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Études

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Gramophone Magazine October 2013

When, if ever, have you heard the Chopin Etudes played as pure music, given as naturally as breathing yet recreated from an entirely novel perspective? From Jan Lisiecki, Chopin's poetic essence, hidden beneath every thorny, relentlessly focused problem, emerges with an inimitable subtlety and elegance.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Works for Cello & Piano

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)

These two gifted musicians bring clean lines, vivacity, finesse and youthful spirit to the two sonatas and concert variations, and their performances are hugely enjoyable...both Müller-Schott... - BBC Music Magazine, September 2010

Mendelssohn: Albumblatt Assai Tranquillo
Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op. 34 No. 2
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 45
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2 in D major, Op. 58
Mendelssohn: Song without Words for Cello & Piano, Op. 109
Mendelssohn: Variations concertantes Op. 17
Mendelssohn: Volkslied, Op. 47 No. 4


----------



## annaw

Haydn: Symphony No.93 in D Major, Hob I/93

Wonderfully energetic playing!


----------



## Biwa

Chávez: Los Cuatros Soles*, Pirámide**
Copland: Appalachian Spring^

Ambrosian Singers**
Columbia Chamber Orchestra^
London Symphony Orchestra*/**
Carlos Chávez*/** & Aaron Copland^ (conductors)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Van Cliburn (piano), Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Fritz Reiner


----------



## The3Bs

Manxfeeder said:


> Ha! Actually, Ashkenazy recordings are so old that they're showing up at my used CD store real cheaply, so the past few months (at least before the lockdown). I've been grabbing them up.


Any gems you recommend?


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 1-3*
Michael Tilson Thomas, English Chamber Orchestra

I am going through some releases from ArkivMusic's weekly emails that caught my interest. Currently, I am going through the 6 CD set from Sony Phillips called Michael Tilson Thomas Conducts Beethoven. It is great so far!


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Macbeth

Sherrill Milnes (Macbeth), Fiorenza Cossotto (Lady Macbeth), Jose Carreras (Macduff), Ruggero Raimondi (Banco), Giuliano Bernardi (Malcolm), Maria Borgato (Dama), Carlo Del Bosco (Medico)
Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti


----------



## Marinera

*Blasco de Nebra - Piano Sonatas.* Javier Perianes


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I've listened to Podger twice now. I enjoy it. I'm not sure if I'm going to buy it or not, but I really enjoy her take on it. I saw Carmignola on the top of the recommended list here and gave it a try recently, but I'm not sure if it's for me. It's really well performed, but I've been listening to the i Musici Michelucci recording for over 30 years and the performance on the Carmignola recording breaks my brain. I have not listened to Beyer. I'll give it a try.
> 
> I actually found this site last year by looking for recordings of the Four Seasons. I ended up getting a copy of the Pinnok/Standage and I enjoy that, but I think I'm so imprinted from i Musici that anything not kind of conservative just messes with my head.


Oh! Then you might have the same feedback on Amandine... some breakneck speeds .... even more than Carmignola in places...


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Earlier today I listened to Carmignola's Four Seasons.
> View attachment 137599
> 
> 
> But the emerging cork sniffer in me made me move onto some music on the TC approved list...
> 
> View attachment 137600
> View attachment 137601


The Carmignola you post is very good .... but I like even more his earlier interpretation/performance on Divox with the Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca.. IMHO it is not only a very good interpretation ... but also an Audiophile level recording...

But again ... when you grew with the i Musici then this might be difficult to digest


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - vocal/choral works part two.

In terms of Poulenc's vocal works the slightly surreal _Le bal Masqué_ was the one which pretty much brought the curtain down on the composer's 'playful' first period. From then on a number of personal factors, one of which was being increasingly drawn towards his previously latent Catholic faith (hence the first appearance of sacred music in the mid 1930s), meant that much of his subsequent vocal output became more serious and introspective.

_Le bal Masqué_ - [_The Masked Ball_] - secular cantata for baritone, clarinet, bassoon, cornet, violin, cello, piano and percussion FP60 [Text: Max Jacob] (1932):










_Sept chansons_ for unaccompanied mixed choir FP81 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire/Paul Éluard] (1936):
_Litanies à la vierge noire_ [_Litany to the Black Virgin_] for female choir and organ FP82 (1936):
_Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence_ for unaccompanied mixed choir FP97 (1938-39):
_Exultate Deo_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir FP109 (1941):
_Salve Regina_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir FP110 (1941):
_Figure humaine_ [_The Human Form_] - cantata for unaccompanied double mixed choir FP120 [Text: Paul Éluard] (1943):
_Un soir de neige_ [_A Snowy Night_] - cantata for unaccompanied mixed choir FP126 [Text: Paul Éluard] (1944):
_(8) Chansons françaises_ for unaccompanied mixed choir FP130 [Texts: anon. French folk sources] (1945-46):



_Quatre poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire_ for voice and piano FP58 (1931):
Five songs from for voice and piano from the cycle _Tel jour, telle nuit_ [_Such a Day, Such a Night_] FP86 [Texts: Paul Éluard] (1936-37):
_Priez pour paix_[_Pray for Peace_] - song for voice and piano FP95 [Text: Charles d'Orléans] (1938):
_Bleuet_ [_Cornflower_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Guillaume Apollinaire] FP102 (1939):
_(5) Banalités_ [_(5) Truisms_] for voice and piano FP107 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1940):
_(6) Chansons villageoises_ for voice and piano FP117 [Texts: Maurice Fombeure] (1942):
_C'est ainsi que tu es_ [_That's the Way You Are_] - song for voice and piano from the song cycle _Métamorphoses_ FP121 [Text: Louise de Vilmorin] (1943):
_'C'_ - song for voice and piano from _Deux poèmes de Louis Aragon_ FP122 (1943):
_Montparnasse_ - song for voice and piano from _Deux poèmes d'Apollinaire_ FP127 (1945):


----------



## The3Bs

Last night (1)
Arthur Honegger ‎- Symphonien Nr. 2 & 3 »Liturgique«









Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker

First run through these... (Spotify)
Not so sure about the no2... found it a bit too shrill in places...specially in the 1st movement.
The Liturgique is a different case altogether... will definitely come back to this one...


----------



## The3Bs

Last night (2)
Signe Lund - Etudes Poetiques









Rune Alver

Quite a nice discovery ... via Spotify... 
More than decent music by a not well know composer.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Kreisleriana, op.16. Martha Argerich

So good.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No.4, op.29, the "Inextinguishable". Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony

Happy belated birthday to the master. Gemini season is proving fruitful in terms of composer birthdays...: Wagner, Elgar, Schumann, Nielsen, tomorrow Strauss, & so on & so forth. Anyway it's only recently I've recently realized how special this music is; until that "epiphany" moment I had (with this symphony and the 5th specifically), I was more or less allergic to Nielsen's music. I'm happy to now profess myself a fan, even if I am still decoding his musical language to a certain degree. Blomstedt & the SFS provide a killer performance. The SFS has a really unique sound among modern orchestras, I find. I think it comes down to their very "fuzzy" brass, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Dimace

Today I have for you one widely unknown opera: *Eugene d' Albert and his Tiefland!* Very serious und rare opera. For me always one of the best operas of the German School. *With the legendary Austrian Baritone Eberhard Wachter and the Gré Brouwenstijn, the famous Dutch lyric-dramatic soprano.* (lyric- dramatic. This to compare with my Strauss's legend Inge Borkh from my last presentation who is pure dramatic). (1xLP from Philips DE, affordable to expensive, difficult to be found, good collectible)


----------



## sonance

Théodore Gouvy (1819 - 1898), continued

Music for wind instruments
- Septet inédit (1887)
- Octet op. 71 (1879)
- Petite Suite Gauloise op. 90 (nonet; 1888)
Les Solistes de Prades (Benoït Fromager, flute; Jean-Louis Capezzale and Jean-Claude Jaboulay, oboe; Michel Lethiec and Renaud Desbazeilles, clarinet; Amaury Wallez and Yves d'Hau, bassoon; André Cazalet and Camille Lebrequier, horn) (k617)










Gouvy - by many considered to be a French "Mendelssohn" - had been more famous in Germany than in France, although Berlioz wrote (according to English Wiki): 
"in the Journal des débats of 13 April 1851: "[t]hat a musician of the importance of M. Gouvy is still not very well known in Paris, and that so many gnats bother the public with their tenacious buzzing, it is enough to confuse and inflame the naive spirits that still believe in the reason and the justice of our musical manners". "
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Théodore_Gouvy

My impression is that both septet and octet are very influenced by German style, but that the "Petite Suite Gauloise" has a significant other flavor and is quite charming.

- Violin Sonata op. 61 (1873)
Jean-Pierre Wallez, violin, François-Joël Thiollier, piano (k617)










now:
A selection from the Portraits series by Palazzetto Bru Zane (three CDs):
- Fantaisie pastorale (for violin and orchestra (?; Tedi Pavrami, violin; Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège/Christian Arming)
- Jeanne d'Arc (concert overture no. 1, after Schiller; 1858; Orchestre National de Lorraine/Jacques Mercier)
- Piano Trio no. 4, op. 22 (1858 Trio Arcadis)
- String Quartet no. 5, op. 68 (1874; Quatuor Parisii)










this will be next:
The box with Gouvy's symphonies has been sitting on the shelves for years and years - it's time now to start listening at least with one symphony, random choice:
- Symphony no. 5 (pub. 1868)
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern/Jacques Mercier (cpo)


----------



## The3Bs

Satie ‎- Early Piano Works, Vol. 1









Reinbert de Leeuw

Gnossiennes:
No. 1
No. 2
No. 3
No. 4
No. 5
No. 6
Petite Ouverture à Danser
Prélude De La Porte Héroïque Du Ciel
Danses Gothiques

Just got in some "new" CDs... 
This is fantastic... with a "in the piano sound"...
A unique take on these works ... with the right hand much more emphasized than I am used to in these works... with added clarity and articulation...


----------



## Joe B

Someone gave this a spin a couple of days ago and it was the first thing I thought of listening to this morning - Neeme Jarvi leading The Scottish National Orchestra in Igor Stravinsky's "The Fairy's Kiss":


----------



## Rogerx

Sinding: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

NDR Radiophilharmonie, David Porcelijn


----------



## Enthusiast

Thought I'd revisit these in the light of some criticism (and lots of enthusiasm) for them expressed in another thread. Symphonies 3 and then 2. I love that it is recognisably Brahms - with affection, warmth and and respect for the structure of the works - and is radical at the same time. What I never know with radical performances is how well I will like them when I am familiar enough with them not to be questioned and stimulated by different moments. So far I like them even more!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Oh! Then you might have the same feedback on Amandine... some breakneck speeds .... even more than Carmignola in places...





The3Bs said:


> The Carmignola you post is very good .... but I like even more his earlier interpretation/performance on Divox with the Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca.. IMHO it is not only a very good interpretation ... but also an Audiophile level recording...
> 
> But again ... when you grew with the i Musici then this might be difficult to digest


Like I mentioned I actually found this place last year while looking for a newer recording than my i Musici (69?) because it has a lot noise (hiss) in the softer parts and more importantly, I ripped an mp3 of the CD years ago and can't find the CD! Then I got into this whole community and now apparently I'm a classical nut again. Anyway, I listened to just about every recording of the Four Seasons in those recommended threads but I think I prefer the ensemble play of i Musici and the less "star vehicle" solo approach just because my old Michelucci recording is what my brain expects anymore. I think I'm going to just a later recording of i Musici - the one with Pina Carmirelli. The ensemble and solo play are pretty similar to what I'm used to and the noise issue was resolved in the later (82?) recording. I also bought the Pinnock/Standage for a more period performance, which is excellent. All that said, I'm not sick of this piece like many here say they are, but there's a TON of other music out there to listen to!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I've never listened to Mussorgsky/Ravel Pictures at an Exhibition until last night and this morning.

WOW


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble in choral works by Francis Poulenc:


----------



## Bourdon

*Cipriano De Rore*


----------



## Malx

William Alywn, Symphony No 2 etc - LSO, Richard Hickox.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: The Piano Concertos

Pascal Rogé (piano)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Biwa

Orff: Carmina Burana

Beethoven: 
Elegischer Gesang*, Op. 118
Opferlied*, Op. 121b
Bundeslied*, Op. 122
Meeresstille und Glückliche Fahrt*, Op. 112
Incidental music to King Stephen*, Op. 117

Gershwin: An American in Paris, Rhapsody in Blue

Judith Blegen (soprano)
Kenneth Riegel (tenor)
Peter Binder (baritone)
Ambrosian Singers
Cleveland Orchestra Chorus and Boys Choir
Cleveland Orchestra
Columbia Jazz Band
London Symphony Orchestra
New York Philharmonic
Michael Tilson Thomas (conductor & piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Julius Fučík*

Some very nice pieces mostly marches,ideally played under the direction of Václav Neumann


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christus am Ölberge, Op. 85

Luba Orgonasova (Seraph), Plácido Domingo (Jesus) & Andreas Schmidt (Petrus)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin & Rundfunkchor Berlin, Kent Nagano

Nagano is often very expressive… Both Fritz Wunderlich and Keith Lewis are more apt with their lighter, smoother, more beautiful voices… Orgonasova's big, creamy, rounded voice provides its own...


----------



## Helgi

The more time I spend with these the more amazing they seem to me:










*Bach: Motets BWV225-230*
Gardiner w/Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 1 and 6 from this excellent set:









And the 3rd from this one:


----------



## Joe B

Beverly Somach (violin) and Harriet Salerno (piano) performing violin sonatas by Franck, Faure, and Poulenc:










One of my favorite CD's. If I could only have one CD of violin sonatas in my collection, this would be the one I'd choose. The performances are wonderful. Beverly Somach was trained first by Irma Zacharias and then Jascha Heifetz. Her sensibilities and playing of these compositions is a joy. 
The recording is staggering. Their is so much information on this disc I find it hard to believe it's a CD and not a 24/192 or DSD128 download. The visceral nature of this recording is great. The room it was recorded in *is* the soundstage. You can feel/hear the boundaries of the room. The imaging is outstanding. You know exactly where the piano, the violinist, and you are placed in the room. Timothy Martyn recorded this in 1987 for the Newport Classic label.


----------



## Rogerx

The Call of Rome: Music by Allegri, F. Anerio, Josquin and Victoria

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Anerio, F: Litaniae Beatissimae Virginis Mariae
Anerio, F: Regina caeli laetare a8
Despres: Gaude Virgo, Mater Christi
Despres: Illibata Dei Virgo Nutrix
Despres: Pater noster / Ave Maria
Victoria: Salve Regina a 8
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories for Holy Saturday


----------



## Malx

Brahms, String Quartet Op 51 No 1 - Takacs Quartet.

I was browsing the Hyperion site and looked at the Takacs Quartets recordings of the Brahms Quartets when it occurred to me that I already had them playing the works on this Decca recording. I don't know if the Hyperion remakes are substantially different in interpretation or sound but after sampling this set again - I think I am content with what I've got on my shelves.


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude & Bach*

CD 1


----------



## Knorf

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London"
Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra, Christopher Seaman


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 1 and the Haydn Variations - both superb.


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London"
> Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra, Christopher Seaman


That is a hidden gem of Vaughan Williams recordings particularly the Symphony performance which is first rate.


----------



## Knorf

Malx said:


> That is a hidden gem of Vaughan Williams recordings particularly the Symphony performance which is first rate.


I don't have a ton of other recordings to reference, but this one was highly recommended by someone, and it certainly seems convincing to me.


----------



## Malx

Making this afternoon a chamber music session with a couple of discs not heard for a while:

Grieg, Sonata for Violin and Piano No 3 & Dvorak Romantic Pieces Op 75 - Renaud Capucon & Khatia Buniatishvili.

Korngold, String Sextet in D major Op 10 - The Raphael Ensemble.
I tend to play the Schoenberg on this disc so opted for a change today.


----------



## Bourdon

*Skip Sempé Memorandum XXI*

CD 1

Passameze 
Paduan
Paradizo: The Sighes
Pulchra es anima mea (Embellished by Francesco Rognoni)
In te Domine speravi (Recorder consort version of the original frottola)
Venus' Birds
Ancor che col partire (Embellished by Doron Sherwin)
Courant Dolorosa
Lachrymae Pavan
Praeludium & Ground
Pavan: Sir William Petre
The Queen's Alman / Hugh Ashton's Ground (MB 20)
Chromatic Pavan: Queen Elizabeth's (MB 870
Fantasia a 6
Philips Pavan
Captain Digorie Pipers Galliard
L'amor, dona, ch'io te porto (Recorder consort version of the original frottola)
Ancor che col partire (Viol consort version of the original madrigal)
When Daphne from fair Phoebus did fly
Paduana
Bransle de la Torche (XV)
Doulce memoire (Viol consort version of the original chanson

Capriccio Stravagante and Skip Sempé

*Sempé seems to communicate a sense of immediacy in his recordings. He allows the musicians to improvise and they seem to be having a good time playing the music, unlike certain early music recordings. He is also a superb harpsichordist. *


----------



## Vasks

*Luchesi - Overture to "Ademira" (Belli/Concerto)
Clementi - Symphony #1 (d'Avalos/ASV)
Field/Lane - Flute Concertino (Stinton/Dutton)*


----------



## pmsummer

TRISTAN & ISEULT
_A Medieval Romance in Music and Poetry_
*Joel Cohen* - transcription and realization
The Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
Henri Ledroit - countertenor
Anne Azéma - soprano
Ellen Hargis - soprano
Richard Morrison - baritone
William Hit - tenor
_
Erato - Warner Classics & Jazz_


----------



## Malx

Ending this afternoon's Chamber Music session with a super disc of 20th century pieces.

Three pieces for a combination of Flute Viola and Harp.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - vocal/choral works part three of three for late afternoon/early evening.

_Rosemonde_ - song for voice and piano FP158 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1954):
_Dernier poème_ [_The Final Poem_] - song for voice and piano FP163 [Text: Robert Desnos] (1956):



_Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël_ for unaccompanied mixed choir FP152 (1951-52):
_Ave verum corpus_ - motet for unaccompanied female choir FP154 (1952):
_Laudes de Saint Antoine de Padoue_ - three motets for unaccompanied male choir FP172 (1957-59):



_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra FP148 (1950-51):
_Gloria_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra FP177 (1959):



_La voix humaine_ [_The Human Voice_] - 'tragédie lyrique' in one act for soprano and orchestra FP171 [Text: Jean Cocteau] (1959):
_La dame de Monte-Carlo_ - monologue for soprano and orchestra FP180 [Text: Jean Cocteau] (1961):


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

Johannes Brahms: Violin Sonatas
Josef Suk, Julius Katchen

How I love these recordings!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Malx said:


> I think I am content with what I've got on my shelves.


Wait...are we allowed to do that?!?


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf had said



> Johannes Brahms: Violin Sonatas
> Josef Suk, Julius Katchen
> 
> How I love these recordings!


^ I do, too.

Meanwhile, my listening for the day is ending with this ...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The latest in my ongoing series: TC rabbit trails...

Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## Malx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Wait...are we allowed to do that?!?


It is rare for me to draw that conclusion but lets be honest all that decision does is frees up funds for other purchases


----------



## Malx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> The latest in my ongoing series: TC rabbit trails...
> 
> Pictures at an Exhibition
> View attachment 137653
> View attachment 137654
> View attachment 137655
> View attachment 137656


I take it you know the Ashkenazy disc is his own orchestration not the Ravel.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Malx said:


> It is rare for me to draw that conclusion but lets be honest all that decision does is frees up funds for other purchases


Now THAT'S more like it!


----------



## pianozach

From back when the *piccolo* was used as a melody instrument rather than a weapon of torture.

*Vivaldi: Piccolo Concerto in C, RV 443*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 4
*

David Hurwitz on his YouTube channel called the Haitink cycle boring and to be avoided. I'm listening to see if I get bored.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 4
*

Haitink was kind of boring. David Hurwitz recommends Berglund. So far, it definitely has more fire.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

The siren song of an HDTracks sale enticed me yet again. Dvorak Tone Poems, Rattle/BPO. Lovely album.

https://www.hdtracks.com/#/album/5def6c11b45f07686f016997


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Malx said:


> I take it you know the Ashkenazy disc is his own orchestration not the Ravel.


Yes, thanks. I just listened to the solo piano part of the album, but I read a review that talked about his orchestration. Thanks for looking out!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chabrier, orchestral works*


----------



## Itullian

20 & 22


----------



## Helgi

Sudden-onset Brahms symphony mood because of a thread in the orchestra section. Listened to Nos. 1, 3 and 4 from Gardiner/ORR, and then No. 1 from Skrowaczewski/Saarbrücken.
























I have nothing against No. 2, btw.! Might listen to it later.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Shostakovich: Symphony #8 
Mstislav Rostropovich & National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with music by America's own *Samuel Barber*:

1. _Overture to School of Scandal_ (Werner Janssen/Janssen Symphony Orchestra of Los Angeles); _Adagio for Strings_ (Arturo Toscanini/NBC Symphony Orchestra); _Capricorn Concerto_ (Daniel Saidenberg/Saidenberg Little Symphony Orchestra); _Dover Beach_ (Samuel Barber, soloist/Curtis String Quartet); _Essay for Orchestra #1_ (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra); _Sonata for Cello and Piano_ (Raya Garbousova, cello/Erich Kahn, piano); _Symphony #1_ (Bruno Walter/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Pearl Records
2. _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_ (Eleanor Steber/William Strickland/Dumbarton Oaks Orchestra); _Dover Beach_ (Dietrich Fischer-Diskau/Julliard Quartet; _Hermit Songs_ (Leontyne Price, soloist/Samuel Barber, piano); _Andromache's Farewell _(Martina Arroyo, soloist/Thomas Schippers/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Columbia Records
3. _Adagio for Strings_ (Simon Rattle/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra); _Overture to School of Scandal_ (Leonard Slatkin/St. Louis Symphony Orchestra); _Violin Concerto_ (Elmar Oliveira, violin/Leonard Slatkin/St. Louis Symphony Orchestra); _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_ (Barbara Hendricks, soloist/Michael Tilson Thomas/London Symphony Orchestra); _Essay for Orchestra #1_; _Medea's Dance of Vengeance_ (Leonard Slatkin/St. Louis Symphony Orchestra) EMI Records
4. _Dover Beach_ (Thomas Allen/Endellion String Quartet); _Piano Sonata_; _Excursions_ (Leon McCawley, piano): _Summer Music for Winds_ (Jeane Baxtresser/Joseph Robinson/Stanley Drucker/Judith Le Clair/Philip Myers); _Three Songs_ (Thomas Allen, soloist/Roger Vignoles, piano); _String Quartet #1_ (Endellion String Quartet) EMI Records
5. _Hermit Songs_, recorded live in concert; _Sleep Now_; _The Daisies_; _Nocturne_; _Novella _(Leontyne Price, soloist/Samuel Barber, Piano); _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_; _Give Me Some Music_ and _Give Me My Robe_ from _Antony and Cleopatra_ (Leontyne Price/Thomas Schippers/New Philharmonia Orchestra) RCA records

I start with some vintage recordings from Pearl Records that includes such luminaries as Eugene Ormandy, Bruno Walter, as well as the great Arturo Toscanini who first took a shine to Barber's famous _Adagio_. Also featured among the vintage recordings is Samuel Barber singing his own _Dover Beach_. Onwards to Barber anthologies assembled by Columbia, EMI and RCA records, I happily subjected myself to three wonderful recordings of _Dover Beach_, as well as, the beautiful _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_. In a galaxy of great American composers I don't think anyone made better music specifically for the voice than Samuel Barber. Other highlights are the two works for solo piano, the _Sonata_ and _Excursions_, from the EMI collection, played by Leon McCawley, is some very fine piano music with _Excursions_ being probably the only time that Barber incorporated jazz and folk elements into his music, and he does so with great taste and elegance.


----------



## Itullian

Seeing what Roger does with Symphonie Fantastique.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, The Creation*

I forgot that this box has more than just symphonies. The Creation is outstanding.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Gouvy: Symphony No. 2 in F Major, Op. 12

Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen
Thomas Kalb

_"Not popular in his native country but respected by Berlioz. One of composer that had the luxury of writing music he liked." _


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Mass in Time of War*

I think Bernstein is outstanding in the Haydn masses.


----------



## Itullian

FWIW let me say this about that. 
Many people knock this set for being too soft, smooth for Beethoven.
This is true. He plays with smooth lines and doesn't barnstorm too much like Horstick or Kovacevich. And i love those sets.
BUT the beautiful sound HM gives him and his gorgeous playing has won me over. i can listen to this set for hours. It's so beautiful.
He does have plenty of power when required and great technique.

Here's the problem. i have ordered this set twice trying to get a set without a defective disc number 2.
i had to return both.
Sooo, i emailed Presto classical and told them i would purchase the set only if they checked it first and made sure a non defective disc 2 was included.
They confirmed i was right and sent a set with a good disc 2.
Pretty great of them, no? Who else would do that?

PS Harmonia Mundi who i emailed 2 months ago finally got back to me yesterday and said, yes, it was a faulty remastered batch. Said they are sending me a good disc. 
So now i will have TWO DISC NUMBER 2s!!! 

So, i love the set, BUT BE CAREFUL :lol:


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bach - French Suites - Alexandra Papastefanou (piano)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Nepomuceno: Symphony in G minor

Minas Gerais Philharmonic Orchestra
Fabio Mechetti
Recorded: 9-11 April 2018
Recording Venue: Sala Minas Gerais, Brazil


----------



## The3Bs

Evening listen

Franz Schubert - Symphonie Nr. 8 »Unvollendete« / Symphonie Nr. 9 C-dur









Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker

Another one of the just arrived "new" CD's
Of course started with the 8th and after hearing much about it... maybe my expectations were a bit too high. The first movement is a bit on the slow side... and the drama is nicely built but I kept expecting that final spine tingling moment that never arrives....
The 9th is an exercise in luscious strings ... but it feels a little heavy handed ...


----------



## Knorf

I think I might need that Bernstein/Haydn box.


----------



## Knorf

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Orchester Musikkollegium Winterthur, Thomas Zehetmair

Giving this a listen. Will I survive!?!?!?!


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations BWV 988

Winfried Bönig (organ)


----------



## D Smith

Listening to some favourite albums, all recommended.

Elgar: Violin Concert. Hahn, Davis, LSO










Elgar: Symphony No. 2 Barenboim Staatskapelle Berlin










Vivaldi: L'Estrao Armonico. Podger










Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni. Podger










Schubert: String Quartets 12 & 15. Doric String Quartet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> I think I might need that Bernstein/Haydn box.


I haven't been disappointed.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

On to the next TC rabbit trail:


----------



## Knorf

Good news on the Zehetmair/Brahms 4 front.

I survived. (And there was much rejoicing?)

In fact, I deem the performance excellent. Anyone expecting soulless undead Brahms-hatred is going to be disappointed.


----------



## The3Bs

Rachmaninov ‎- Piano Concertos · Klavierkonzerte 2 & 4









Vladimir Ashkenazy
Bernard Haitink
Concertgebouw Orchestra

Both very good in excellent sound!!!! 
Following on some other Ashkenazy thread and some comments earlier on yesterday.... got this in the post as a batch of "new" CD's and I am pretty satisfied with the interpretation and the fantastic DECCA engineering...The piano sounds amazing...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137684


*Carl Nielsen*

Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 2, "The Four Temperaments"
Symphony No. 3, "Sinfonia espansiva"
Symphony No. 4, "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 6, "Sinfonia semplice"
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
Concerto for Flute and Orchestra
Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra

New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert, conductor

2015


----------



## The3Bs

Back to an old favorite:
Mozart ‎- Requiem









Soprano - Elly Ameling
Alto - Barbara Scherler
Tenor - Louis Devos
Bass - Roger Soyer
Michel Corboz
Orchestra And Choir Of The Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon

Having grown listening to Karajan's recording at my parents.... it was a surprise to find this a few years later almost as an antipodean interpretation, not in tempo, but this is made to sound so understated... that the peeks are even greater....


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Seven Last Words from the Cross":









*Seven Last Words from the Cross
On the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin
Te Deum*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Knorf said:


> Good news on the Zehetmair/Brahms 4 front.
> 
> I survived. (And there was much rejoicing?)
> 
> In fact, I deem the performance excellent. Anyone expecting soulless undead Brahms-hatred is going to be disappointed.


Thanks. I added this to my listening cue. I'm looking for a modern Brahms cycle and I've heard a lot of good stuff about it.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Back to an old favorite:
> Mozart ‎- Requiem
> 
> View attachment 137685
> 
> 
> Soprano - Elly Ameling
> Alto - Barbara Scherler
> Tenor - Louis Devos
> Bass - Roger Soyer
> Michel Corboz
> Orchestra And Choir Of The Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon
> 
> Having grown listening to Karajan's recording at my parents.... it was a surprise to find this a few years later almost as an antipodean interpretation, not in tempo, but this is made to sound so understated... that the peeks are even greater....


Thanks. I've been listening to the Karajan for 30 years, but want to try some new ones. I'll add this to my listening cue..


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Partitas

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

No double-dotting in the Sinfonia of No 2 or the Overture of No 4; and that alone might be a bone of contention. But there is no consensus on the use of this unwritten Gallic custom.
Couperin,... - Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony & Chorale in Walter Piston's "Psalm and Prayer of David":


----------



## Biwa

Shostakovich: Symphonies 5 & 15, Incidental music to Hamlet*
Kodaly: Háry János (suite)

Philadelphia Orchestra
Boston Pops Orchestra*
Eugene Ormandy & Arthur Fiedler* (conductors)


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3 & Variations on a Theme of Corelli

Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Carlos Miguel Prieto


----------



## Rogerx

*June 11th 1864 Richard Strauss*



Richard Strauss: Ein Heldenleben & Intermezzo: Four Symphonic Interludes

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Rogerx

Festkonzert vor Julius Fucik

Tschechische Philharmonie, Václav Neumann

Fucik: Attila
Fucik: Donausagen
Fucik: Entry of the Gladiators
Fucik: Marinarella
Fucik: Mississippi River
Fucik: The Mississippi River, Op. 160 (161)
Fucik: Traumideale
Fucik: Triglav
Fucik: Winterstürme

Inspired by Bourdon yesterday


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various piano works scattered throughout this morning.

_Trois Mouvements perpétuels_ FP14 (1919):
_Valse_ in C from the collaborative collection _L'Album des Six_ FP17 (1919):
_Suite en trois mouvements_ in C FP19 (1920 - rev. 1926):
_Napoli_ - three pieces FP40 (1925):
_Pastourelle_ in B-flat for orchestra - extract from the collaborative ballet _L'éventail de Jeanne_ FP45, arr. for piano FP45b (1927):
_Trois pièces_ FP48 (1918 and 1928):
_Pièce brève sur le nom d'Albert Roussel_ in D-minor FP50 (1929):
_Huit Nocturnes_ FP56 (1929-30):
_Valse-improvisation sur le nom de Bach_ FP62 (1932):
_Villageoises: pièces enfantines_ - six pieces FP65 (1933):
_Presto_ in B-flat FP70 (1934):
_Humoresque_ in G FP72 (1934):
_Suite française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ for two oboes, two bassoons, two trumpets, three trombones, two percussionists and harpsichord FP80, arr. for piano FP80b (1935):
_Soirées de Nazelles_ - variations FP84 (1930-36):
_Bourrée au pavillon d'Auvergne_ FP87 (1937):
_Française d'après Claude Gervaise_ in D-minor FP103 (1939):
_Mélancolie_ FP105 (1940):
_Trois intermezzi_ FP71 and FP118 (1934 and 1943): 
_Thème varié_ FP151 (1951):
_Trois novelettes_ FP47 and FP173 (1027-28 and 1958):
_Quinze improvisations_ FP63, FP113, FP170 and FP176 (1932-34, 1941, 1958 and 1959):



Sonata for piano duet FP8 (1918 - rev. 1939):
_L'embarquement pour Cythère_ - 'valse-musette' for two pianos from the film _Le voyage en Amérique_ FP150 (1951):
_Capriccio_ from the secular cantata _Le bal Masqué_ FP60 - arr. for two pianos FP152 (orig. 1932 - arr. 1952):
Sonata for two pianos FP156 (1953): 
_Élégie (en accords alternés)_ for two pianos FP175 (1959):


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Belisario

Nicola Alaimo (Belisario), Joyce El-Khoury (Antonina), Camilla Roberts (Irene), Russell Thomas (Alamiro), Alastair Miles (Giustiniano), Julia Sporsen (Eudora), Peter Hoare (Eutropio), Edward Price (Eusebio), MIchael Bundy (Ottario), Darren Jeffery (Centurione)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Singers
Mark Elder


----------



## Malx

Richard Strauss, Also sprach Zarathustra, Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Tod und Verklarung - Staatskapelle Dresden, Kempe.
Three fine tone poems in well recorded, first rate performances to celebrate Strauss's birthday.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Festkonzert vor Julius Fucik
> 
> Tschechische Philharmonie, Václav Neumann
> 
> Fucik: Attila
> Fucik: Donausagen
> Fucik: Entry of the Gladiators
> Fucik: Marinarella
> Fucik: Mississippi River
> Fucik: The Mississippi River, Op. 160 (161)
> Fucik: Traumideale
> Fucik: Triglav
> Fucik: Winterstürme
> 
> Inspired by Bourdon yesterday


This was the content of my disc. 1972/1973

Florentiner Marsch, Op. 214 5:03
Marinarella-Ouvertüre, Op. 215 10:16
Donausagen-Walzer, Op. 233 10:44
Einzug der Gladiatoren, Marsch, Op. 68 2:40
Der alte Brummbär, Op. 210 4:33
Winterstürme, Walzer, Op. 184 11:32
Herzegowina, Marsch, Op. 235 [Jiří Formáček, bassoon] 2:48

Tschechische Philharmonie/Václav Neumann


----------



## sonance

yesterday and today:

Olivier Greif (1950 - 2000)

A composer close to my heart. -

The English resp. French Wikipedia entry for this composer is a "stub" and German Wikipedia still doesn't have an entry at all. If you are interested to learn more about this composer: here is the link to a site dedicated to him (biography English and French; catalogue with commentary by the composer (in French only), discography etc.):
http://www.oliviergreif.com/biography

- Sonate de Requiem (1979-93)
- Piano Trio (1998)
Emmanuelle Bertrand, cello; Pascal Amoyel, piano; Antje Weithaas, violin (harmonia mundi)










YouTube:





As soon as the sonata started I was gripped by this utter sadness and loneliness and felt like weeping. Bertrand's and Amoyel's playing is extremely intense, putting more stress on sadness and loss. I've got another performance by Henri Demarquette/Giovanni Bellucci, who play somewhat more angry and desperate. Both performances are great. - And the piano trio makes the heart ache, too.

- Cello Concerto "Durch Adams Fall" [By the Fall of Adam] (1999)
Henri Demarquette, cello; Orchestre National de France/Jean-Claude Casadesus (accord)










- Sonate de guerre (1975)
Pascal Amoyel, piano (pianovox)










- Sonata for two cellos "The Battle of Agincourt" (1995/96)
- String Quartet with voice on three Shakespeare sonnets (1998)
Patrick Langot, Agnès Vesterman; Alain Buet, baritone; Ensemble Syntonia (zigzag-territoires)










- Violin Sonata no. 3 "The Meeting of the Waters" (in memoriam Dimitri Chostakovitch; 1976)
Stéphanie Moraly, violin; Romain David, piano (triton)










To come to an end I'll give some YouTube links to two other works (though my discs are by other artists):
- Le Tombeau de Ravel (piano four-hands; 1975)




- Veni Creator (for cello and piano; 1997)


----------



## 13hm13

Dvorak - Violin Concerto & Cello Concerto / Isaac Stern, Leonard Rose

Philadelphia Orchestra / Eugene Ormandy
Recorded: 1964/66


----------



## Guest002

Anton Arensky's Symphony No. 1. Valeri Polyansky conducting the Russian State Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*The Bachelor's Delight*

A quiet start this morning with this beautiful recording


----------



## Rogerx

Godowsky: Studies (22) on Chopin's Etudes, for the left hand alone

Ivan Ilic (piano)

The hard work has paid dividends, especially in the more lyrical Studies where Ilic projects a nice sense of line and finely judged pedalling. Yet even with broad tempos, he can never quite rise... - BBC Music Magazine, June 2012,


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Also Sprach Zarathustra, op.30. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

Happy birthday to the master. Enjoying this famous recording.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3 & Variations on a Theme of Corelli
> 
> Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Carlos Miguel Prieto


Another of the new wave of pianists that are deserving of much more attention... His Liszt is very good...


----------



## Joe B

Happy birthday Richard - Jorge Mester leading The Pasadena Symphony in Richard Strauss's "Also Sprach Zarathustra":


----------



## Malx

Humphery Searle, Symphonies 2, 3 & 5 - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.

The five Searle symphonies go down as one of my favourite finds of the year so far.


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

Il Cimento Dell'Armonia E Dell'Inventione

12 concertos, Op.8 "The four Seasons"

La Tempesta Di Mare
Il Piacere


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> Humphery Searle, Symphonies 2, 3 & 5 - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.
> 
> The five Searle symphonies go down as one of my favourite finds of the year so far.


Such a pity there's so little else out there but we have to be grateful to cpo for at least giving us the complete symphonies. He wrote an opera based on Gogol's _Diary of a Madman_ - right now I can't think of an unrecorded opera I'd like to hear more.


----------



## Malx

A little filler before lunch:

György Kurtág, Movement for Viola and Orchestra - kim Kashkashian (viola), Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra, Peter Eötvös.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs

Renee Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann

Strauss, R: Acht Gedichte aus 'Letzte Blätter', Op. 10
Strauss, R: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss, R: Ein schones war (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 48
Strauss, R: Gesänge (4), Op. 33
Strauss, R: Verfuehrung Op. 33 No. 1
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder
Strauss, R: Winterweihe, Op. 48 No. 4
Strauss, R: Wo war ich? Tod und lebe (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Strauss, R: Zweite Brautnacht! (from Die Ägyptische Helena

BBC Music Magazine September 2008

Renée Fleming's first recording of the Last Songs, made in 1996 (on RCA), was distinctly mixed. Here Christian Thielemann is a much more natural Straussian, powerful and luxuriant, and Fleming's voice has gained in distinctiveness and diction, to splendidly dramatic effect, often with a real 'float' at the top.

Gramophone Magazine November 2008

As Fleming explains in a note, the Four Last Songs has become the work that she has performed most often. Throughout the four songs, Fleming not only lavishes every resource of tonal richness at her command, but she seems to be urging all sorts of extra details from the text. The sound is stupendous, Fleming's voice complemented by the Munich Orchestra, with Thielemann bringing out every detail in Strauss's nostalgic orchestration.

The Guardian 10th October 2008

[Thielemann] gives her voice space to soar and swoop in its illimitable fashion, but refuses to indulge her much-discussed habit of dropping consonants half the time...this is a strikingly fretful interpretation that contemplates mortality with profound unease as well as resignation...Elsewhere, she gives a ravishing account of Verführung and the finest performance of Winterweihe I can think of.


----------



## sonance

Gérard Grisey (1946 - 1998)

Les espaces acoustiques
- Prologue (for solo viola; 1976)
- Périodes (for 7 musicians; 1974)
- Partiels (for 18 musicians; 1975)
- Modulations (for 33 musicians; 1976/77)
- Transitoires (for orchestra; 1980/81)
- Epilogue (for 4 solo horns and orchestra; 1985)
Gérard Caussé, viola; Ensemble Court-Circuit/Pierre-André Valade; Frankfurter Museumsorchester/Sylvain Cambreling (accord)


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony 9-12 & 13


----------



## The3Bs

Again..Satie ‎- Early Piano Works, Vol. 1









Reinbert de Leeuw

Gnossiennes:
No. 1
No. 2
No. 3
No. 4
No. 5
No. 6
Petite Ouverture à Danser
Prélude De La Porte Héroïque Du Ciel
Danses Gothiques

Now on the HiFi system (did hear through headphones first)
Just the Danses Gothiques fail to make an impression.... a little repetitive and to my hears no apparent direction (I also miss the Gothic theme... but that might be me...)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas: Nos 1, 10 & 5

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)

Whether or not these two artists intended an approach that would place Libeer's piano on equal terms with Gatto's unglossy chamber-scale violin sound I don't know; but the instrument allows Libeer... - Gramophone Magazine, November 2018


----------



## Helgi

*Bach: The French Suites*
Zhu Xiao-Mei


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Brahms Symphony No 1


----------



## The3Bs

Helgi said:


> *Bach: The French Suites*
> Zhu Xiao-Mei


... and first impressions? How does it fare?


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Brahms Symphony No 1
> 
> View attachment 137700
> View attachment 137701
> View attachment 137702
> View attachment 137703


Another rabbit hole?
What is your conclusion?

Is this some kind of response/experimentation to the long Brahms thread, I suppose....


----------



## The3Bs

Again... Rachmaninov ‎- Piano Concertos · Klavierkonzerte 2 & 4









Vladimir Ashkenazy
Bernard Haitink
Concertgebouw Orchestra

Also now on the big speakers... and it still does not disappoint. Really beautifully recorded ... the Concertgebouw strings!!!! The way the piano is located and highlighted!!! Of course Ashkenazy does a more than decent job... I really like his articulation.. resulting in a very clean sound. Of course I am not forgetting the very sympathetic role from Mr Haitink...

How does this version compare with the other 3rd's Ashkenazy recorded?


----------



## Vasks

_Born in the 1960's_

*Unsuk Chin - Akrostichon-Wortspiel (Komsi/DG)
George Benjamin - A Mind of Winter (Walmsley-Clark/Numbus)
Seppo Pohjola - Symphony #1 (Oramo/Alba)*


----------



## Helgi

The3Bs said:


> ... and first impressions? How does it fare?


Some words that come to mind are tender, beautiful and effortless. I really like her way with Bach. Her tone is quite beautiful.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> Another rabbit hole?
> What is your conclusion?
> 
> Is this some kind of response/experimentation to the long Brahms thread, I suppose....


Conclusion: ha! not even remotely! 
I've been working at getting to know Brahms for a bit now, off and on. The Brahms thread reminded me of that so yes I suppose it is a response.  I don't believe I've heard the 1st symphony prior to last night. I've been listening to #3 and #4 which come up as the favorites on just about everything I've seen here on TC.

At any rate, for these works that many here call warhorses but to me are all new I try to listen to some of the older recordings that are supposedly 'unequaled' and find one that the sonics aren't terrible on. For example, last night I tried listening to a remastered Furtwangler recording and it was filled with coughing, hissing and clipping. The history buff in me will listen to it as an exercise, once, but then it's on to something else. Bruno to me recorded just late enough and with good enough engineering to make him my usual favorite of the old guard. I love his Beethoven cycle and what I've heard of his Brahms is also excellent. The sonics are good enough that they aren't a distraction and the performance is gorgeous.

The one that surprised me is Klemperer. I'm trying to find out more information about his EMI cycle; ie when it was recorded. Presto says he started in 1961, in other places I read late 50s though that might be the other works in the set, so I'm still looking. What surprised me though was the sound quality. I started playing the 1st and was mentally preparing for a poor recording. I tried listening to one of his much vaunted Beethoven cycles and it was really tough to get through in spite of the performance. This was surprisingly good and the performance was amazing. I may actually end up getting this cycle. I still think that Bruno is slightly better from an engineering perspective, but if you put a gun to my head I don't think I could tell you which performance was better at this point.

I thought the Karajan was good. I try to not be swayed by the acrimony regarding his work, but I have to admit I kind of use him as a 'placeholder' until I find something I like better. Perhaps that's bias, perhaps that's what I really think. In either case, I thought it was good.

Skrowaczewski I liked as well, the recording was excellent, but I need to listen to it again after listening to Abbado's #1.

TL;DR they were good


----------



## Rogerx

Mascagni: Messa di Gloria

Ensemble Seicentonovecento, Flavio Colusso

From the same period as Cavalleria Rusticana, and just as lusty in places, Mascagni's mass is certainly worth hearing. Playing and singing are idiomatic, if fuzzily executed in places.


----------



## Helgi

Helgi said:


> Some words that come to mind are tender, beautiful and effortless. I really like her way with Bach. Her tone is quite beautiful.


I'll add another word: _Gleaming_ (I need to work on my music vocabulary).

András Schiff's Bach on ECM has the same _gleaming_ quality I think.

This Zhu Xiao-Mei recording is going on my shopping list, I love it.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various orchestral works through to early evening.

_La baigneuse de Trouville (Carte Postale en couleurs)_ and _Le discours du Général (Polka)_ for orchestra FP23 - extracts from the collaborative ballet _Les mariés de la tour Eiffel_ (1921): 
Suite for orchestra from the music to the ballet _Les biches_ FP36 (1922-23 - rev. 1939-40):
_Pastourelle_ in B-flat for orchestra FP45 - extract from the collaborative ballet _L'éventail de Jeanne_ (1927):
_Aubade_ - 'concerto choréographique' for piano and eighteen instruments FP51 (1929):
_Valse_ in C for piano FP17 from the collaborative collection _L'Album des Six_ - arr. for orchestra FP17b (orig. 1919 - arr. 1932):
_Deux préludes posthumes et une gnossienne_ - orchestral arrangements of three piano pieces by Erik Satie FP104 (1939):
Suite for orchestra from the music for the ballet _Les Animaux modèles_ FP111 (orig. 1940-42 - arr. by 1949):
_Matelote provençale_ for orchestra FP153 - extract from the collaborative work _La guirlande de Campra_ (1952):










_Concert champêtre_ for harpsichord and orchestra FP49 (1927-28):
_Suite française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ for two oboes, two bassoons, two trumpets, three trombones, two percussionists and harpsichord FP80 (1935):
Concerto in G-minor for organ, strings and timpani FP93 (1938):










Concerto in D-minor for two pianos and orchestra FP61 (1932):
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor FP146 (1949):


----------



## Helgi

^ How do you like these, Itullian?

I'm still waiting for my Dershavina set to arrive.


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent disc and wonderful music .. I doubt there is a better one of any of the three works.


----------



## Guest

It's been a while since I listened to anything substantial. Sacrificed some late-night sleep to watch the "Valencia Ring" on blue ray.










Musical satisfactory, with Mehta producing a solid, if not brilliant, experience. Cast seems generally good. The production is interesting, not adhering literally to Wagner's scenario, but staying close enough. There is an attempt to give the rhinegold a metaphorical meaning which involves golden fetuses, and the gold is portrayed by a troupe of golden dancers/gynmists. Video projections provide impressive surreal backgrounds, and the gods are rolled around on cherry pickers, conveying that they are hobbled by their august position in the world.

Overall, I liked it well enough to continue watching the rest of the ring.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegel

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański


----------



## sonance

Pierre Guédron (c. 1565 - c. 1620)

Le Consert des Consorts*
- Entrée de Luths (Ballard)
- Quel espoir de guarir
- Je suis bon garçon (1612)
- Complainte: La! que ne suis-je née
- Si tu veux apprendre les pas à danser
- Qu'est devenu ce bel oeil (Lejeune)
- Passacaille, La Locura (Le Bailly)
- Dessus la rive de la mer, ya trois belles filles
- Airs joués aux instruments
- Récit d'Alcine: Noires fureurs
- Cessez mortels de soupirer
- J'aime la dizaine (Tessier)
- A Paris sur petit pont
- Qu'on ne me parle plus d'amour
Le Poème Harmonique/Vincent Dumestre (alpha)

* I couldn't find any information about the year of composition, except for one piece.










[My copy is part of this box (Moulinié, Guédron, Boësset); the booklet is a misprint, pages 19 to 26 and 43 to 50 are missing]


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Conclusion: ha! not even remotely!
> I've been working at getting to know Brahms for a bit now, off and on. The Brahms thread reminded me of that so yes I suppose it is a response.  I don't believe I've heard the 1st symphony prior to last night. I've been listening to #3 and #4 which come up as the favorites on just about everything I've seen here on TC.
> 
> At any rate, for these works that many here call warhorses but to me are all new I try to listen to some of the older recordings that are supposedly 'unequaled' and find one that the sonics aren't terrible on. For example, last night I tried listening to a remastered Furtwangler recording and it was filled with coughing, hissing and clipping. The history buff in me will listen to it as an exercise, once, but then it's on to something else. Bruno to me recorded just late enough and with good enough engineering to make him my usual favorite of the old guard. I love his Beethoven cycle and what I've heard of his Brahms is also excellent. The sonics are good enough that they aren't a distraction and the performance is gorgeous.
> 
> The one that surprised me is Klemperer. I'm trying to find out more information about his EMI cycle; ie when it was recorded. Presto says he started in 1961, in other places I read late 50s though that might be the other works in the set, so I'm still looking. What surprised me though was the sound quality. I started playing the 1st and was mentally preparing for a poor recording. I tried listening to one of his much vaunted Beethoven cycles and it was really tough to get through in spite of the performance. This was surprisingly good and the performance was amazing. I may actually end up getting this cycle. I still think that Bruno is slightly better from an engineering perspective, but if you put a gun to my head I don't think I could tell you which performance was better at this point.
> 
> I thought the Karajan was good. I try to not be swayed by the acrimony regarding his work, but I have to admit I kind of use him as a 'placeholder' until I find something I like better. Perhaps that's bias, perhaps that's what I really think. In either case, I thought it was good.
> 
> Skrowaczewski I liked as well, the recording was excellent, but I need to listen to it again after listening to Abbado's #1.
> 
> TL;DR they were good


:tiphat:

That is a nice write up!!!! I do like Klemperer quite a bit as well... I will put this in my listening queue..


----------



## The3Bs

Liszt - Fantasia On Hungarian Folk Melodies (Shura Cherkassky) (1961)

and then:
Les Préludes (1968)
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 5 (1975)

from:









The tune from Folk Melodies was pursuing me for the last couple of days.... so had to go listen again...


----------



## Malx

More from Richard Strauss - the opera Elektra.

There is a little story attached to my purchase of this boxed set - I was looking to buy Solti's recording of 'Die Frau ohne Schatten' and whilst searching I discovered it was part of this box. A box which Amazon had listed, new, at a ridiculously low price. So I ordered fully expecting the order to take forever then to be cancelled - it did take a couple months to come but it was well worth the wait given I had paid only £14.30 including post & packing for the 33 disc set.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today, loaded the CD player with five of (mostly) Benjamin Britten composer/conductor/pianist:

1. *Britten*: _Piano Concerto_ (Sviatoslav Richter, piano/Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra); _Violin Concerto_ (Mark Lubotsky, violin/Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra)
2. *Britten*: _Cello Symphony_ (Mstislav Rostropovich, cello/Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra); _Sinfonia da Requiem_ (Benjamin Britten/New Philharmonia Orchestra); _Cantata Misericordium_ (Peter Pears, Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, soloists/Benjamin Britten/London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus)
3. *Mozart*: _Piano Concertos #20 & 27_ (Clifford Curzon, piano/Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra)
4. *Beethoven*: _Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello Op. 70 #1 "Ghost"_; *Mozart*: _Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello K.564_; *Frank Bridge*: _Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello #2 _(Benjamin Britten, piano/Yehudi Menuhin, violin/Maurice Gendron, cello)
5. *Britten*: _Songs from the Chinese_; _Folk Song Arrangements_; _The Second Lute Song of the Earl of Essex_; *Walton*: _Anon in Love_; *Matyas Seiber*: _Four French Folk Songs_, *Peter Fricker* (words by Shakespeare): _Mistress Mine_ (Peter Pears, tenor/Julian Bream, guitar); *Britten*: _Nocturnal_ (Julian Bream, guitar)

Like Antonin Dvorak, Dmitry Shostakovich, and Samuel Barber, Benjamin Britten hits the trifecta with a Piano Concerto, a Violin Concerto and Cello Concerto (or _Cello Symphony_?) of some greatness. Having the likes of Sviatoslav Richter, Mark Lubotsky, and Mstoslav Rostropovich as your soloists certainly doesn't hurt matters. After some well-measured and rather restrained Mozart Piano Concertos featuring Clifford Curzon, Britten teams with Yehudi Menuhin and Maurice Gendron on chamber trios by Beethoven, Mozart and Frank Bridge. This is the only piece I have by Bridge in my very prolific classical music collection, and in it I can hear just a bit of Britten, as I understand Bridge was an influence on Britten. I round things out with Britten's partner, Peter Pears singing Britten's songs for voice and guitar and few other things with the outstanding Julian Bream. Pears has a distinct tenor voice, not at all rich and smooth like, say, Pavarotti, but it has a certain appeal once you get used to it. The _French Songs_ by Matyas Seiber are especially beautiful and it's by a composer I know nothing about. Then Julian Bream closes it out with a wonderful tour-de-force for solo guitar by Britten.


----------



## Enthusiast

Harnoncourt called it (them - Mozart's last three symphonies) the "Instrumental Oratorium". Savall has a different name - the Symphonic Testament - for the same idea that the three are really one large work. A fine pair of discs although I am not sure I needed two identical Symphony 40s just to help me over the disc change!


----------



## Malx

Schnittke, 5 Aphorisms - Denys Proshayev (piano).


----------



## Itullian

Brahms 2 & 3, Karajan from 63 set.


----------



## millionrainbows

Henri Dutilleux, Erato 5-CD. My first impression after not hearing this for a while was "refreshing." Honest harmonically-based tonal music with no pretensions, no hidden structure, no sets. Just ear music. The piano music is wonderful. Resonant gestural reminders of Satie. Messiaen without all the religious baggage. Birds without all the Messiaen baggage. Shades of Spectralism.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> A little filler before lunch:
> 
> György Kurtág, Movement for Viola and Orchestra - kim Kashkashian (viola), Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra, Peter Eötvös.
> 
> View attachment 137697


Cool, I just got this. Excited to hear all the works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

SQ No. 13 from this set:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 - 3
Olli Mustonen & Tapiola Sinfonietta


----------



## pianozach

This morning it's Symphony No. 3 from Franz Schubert

Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm still loving this after many hearings over the last few months. It seems like I have spent my life looking for a Mozart Requiem that I like this much ... all the way through.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Brahms 2 & 3, Karajan from 63 set.


My favorite entry from the '63 set is the 4th.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Baron Scarpia said:


> My favorite entry from the '63 set is the 4th.


It's nice to see you here, Scarpia.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 & 3_


----------



## Bourdon

*Live From The Concertgebouw 1978 & 1979 *

Bach Partita No.2 & English SuiteNo.2
Chopin 
Bela Bartók Sonata 1926
Alberto Ginastera 
Sergei Prokofiev sonata No.7
Domenico Scarlatti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Neo Romanza said:


> It's nice to see you here, Scarpia.


Good Lord, NR - I thought we'd lost you forever. Hope you're keeping well. Didn't you use to have a Barber avatar?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Symphonies 1 and 6 from this excellent set:
> 
> View attachment 137639
> 
> 
> And the 3rd from this one:
> 
> View attachment 137640


Rozdestvensky is outstanding in Prokofiev (naturally, right?). I'm not sure if you own this set, but if you don't, walk, don't run over to Amazon or your e-retailer of choice and buy it now:


----------



## Neo Romanza

elgars ghost said:


> Good Lord, NR - I thought we'd lost you forever. Hope you're keeping well. Didn't you use to have a Barber avatar?


Hey, elgars ghost.  I hope you're doing good. Well, I've been posting on another classical forum and I have decided that since things aren't going very good over there that Talk Classical is more of 'my thing' at the moment. Hope to continue posting on here with more frequency.

P.S. Yep, I used to have a Barber avatar, but I figured it was in need of a change.


----------



## SanAntone

*Maurice Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé*






- Orchestra: Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal 
- Choir: Montreal Symphony Orchestra Chorus 
- Conductor: Charles Dutoit 
- Soloist: Timothy Hutchins (flute) 
- Year of recording: 1980


----------



## Helgi

Schumann concertos, concerti? Concertos.

*Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129*
Oren Shevlin

*Violin Concerto in D Minor, WoO 1*
Patricia Kopatchinskaja

*Fantasie in C major for Violin and Orchestra, Op.131*
Patricia Kopatchinskaja

With Heinz Holliger & WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS & SONNETS
_Music for Voice and Viols_
*William Byrd*
Rachel Platt - soprano
Concordia - viol ensemble
Mark Levy - director
_
Meridian_


----------



## The3Bs

Ignacy Jan Paderewski - Piano Concerto / Polonaises









Dang Thai Son
Vladimir Ashkenazy 
Philharmonia Orchestra

Melodie in G flat major, Op. 16 No. 2
Nocturne in B flat major, Op. 16 No. 4
Elegie in B minor, Op. 4
Legende No. 1 in A flat major, Op. 16 No. 1
Danses polonaises, Op. 5 Krakowiak in E major No. 1
Danses polonaises, Op. 5 Mazurka in E minor No. 2
Danses polonaises, Op. 5 Krakowiak in B flat major No. 3
Danses polonaises, Op. 5 Minuet in G major, Op. 14 No. 1
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 17 Allegro
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 17 Romanze. Andante
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 17 Finale. Allegro molto vivace

Quite an interesting take on the concert.. however it is the solo pieces that shine mostly to my hears...
The concerto is filled with nice passages for both the piano and orchestra but i feel they are a tad disjointed (is it the concerto? is it the interpretation?). I do not possess enough knowledge to pinpoint what it is... will try a different interpretation later...

It is quite well recorded throughout though.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jvhq








Opera Matinée - Penny Gore presents a recording of the comic opera The Mountebanks, with libretto by WS Gilbert working without his famous partner Arthur Sullivan. As music director of the D'Oyly Carte company, conductor and composer Alfred Cellier was no stranger to G & S operas and writes charming music very much in the style. Gilbert was very interested in the 'lozenge plot' storyline, in which characters undergo a transformation thanks to a lozenge or, as here, a magic potion which leads to complications and intrigue in the pursuit of true love.

2.00pm
Gilbert and Cellier: The Mountebanks

Teresa: Soraya Mafi (soprano) 
Alfredo: Thomas Elwin (tenor) 
Arrostino: James Cleverton (baritone) 
Minestra: Sharon Carty (mezzo soprano) 
Risotto: John-Colyn Gyeantey (tenor) 
Nita: Catherine Carby (mezzo soprano) 
Bartolo: John Savournin (bass-baritone) 
Pietro: Geoffrey Dolton (baritone) 
Ultrice: Madeleine Shaw (mezzo soprano) 
Elvino: Martin Lamb (bass-baritone)

Step-out solos from BBC Singers: Olivia Robinson (soprano), Nancy Cole (mezzo), Tom Raskin (tenor), Andrew Rupp (baritone)
BBC Singers
BBC Concert Orchestra
Daniel Cook, Chorus master
John Andrews, conductor

--------------

4.10pm
Anton Simon: Danse de Bayadère, Op 34 
BBC Concert Orchestra
Martin Yates, conductor

4.30pm
Walter Braunfels: Serenade, Op 20 
BBC Concert Orchestra
Johannes Wildner, conductor

Photo credit: Lewis Foreman


----------



## DavidA

Richter at Carnegie Hall

Schumann Fantasie

What a pianist he was at his peak live!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various chamber works beginning tonight, concluding tomorrow morning. I like FP's music across the board but it's the chamber works I'm fond of most of all - that's why I saved them until the end. 

Sonata for two clarinets FP7 (1918 - rev. 1945):
Sonata for clarinet and bassoon FP32 (1922 - rev. 1945):
Sonata for horn, trumpet and trombone FP33 (1922 - rev. 1945):










_Élégie_ for horn and piano FP168 (1957):
_Sarabande_ for guitar FP179 (1960):










_Bagatelle_ in D-minor from the secular cantata _Le bal Masqué_ FP60 - arr. for violin and piano (1932):
Violin Sonata FP119 (1942-43 - rev. 1949):
Cello Sonata FP143 (1940-48 - rev. 1953):
Clarinet Sonata FP184 (1962):



Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano FP43 (1926):
_Villanelle_ for pipe and piano FP74 (1934):
Sextet for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn FP100 (1932 - rev. 1939-40):
Flute Sonata FP164 (1956-57):
Oboe Sonata FP185 (1962):


----------



## Knorf

Igor Stravinsky: _The Firebird_ (complete ballet)
Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit

A legendary recording and performance, and rightly so.


----------



## flamencosketches

SanAntone said:


> *Maurice Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé*
> 
> - Orchestra: Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal
> - Choir: Montreal Symphony Orchestra Chorus
> - Conductor: Charles Dutoit
> - Soloist: Timothy Hutchins (flute)
> - Year of recording: 1980





Neo Romanza said:


> P.S. Yep, I used to have a Barber avatar, but I figured it was in need of a change.


Wait, which forum am I on?  Good to see both of you here.

Current listening;










*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Arias. Natalie Dessay, Louis Langrée, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment

Enjoying this new purchase, a recital disc of arias from Mozart's "Heroines" with a beautiful soprano and a brisk, crisp HIP orchestra. I won this in an ebay auction for one dollar. Not bad.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Electronic music on the Buchla Music Easel here. "A Descent into the Maelstrom" by Philippe Petit. Wild and strange and from another dimension in another universe somewhere...Ok, actually it sounds really fresh and improvised & has some minimalist moments so it must be an earthlings work.


----------



## Knorf

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 4
Česká filharmonie, Jiři Bělohlávek

New arrival! I'm very excited to explore these gorgeous recordings in greater depth.


----------



## Helgi

^ Nice, I'm looking forward to this one. Presto are taking _forever_ to dispatch it for some reason.

I did get a lot of CDs in the mail today, though, so I'm alright. It was a bit like Christmas day in June. Among them this lovely set of Bach Partitas from András Schiff that I'm listening to right now:


----------



## Knorf

Helgi said:


> ^ Nice, I'm looking forward to this one. Presto are taking _forever_ to dispatch it for some reason.


I purchased my copy during the Presto box sale as well. It took nearly two weeks to get here, the Pacific Northwest, USA.


----------



## SanAntone

*Aho - Cello Concerto* 
Hoffman, Lahti Symphony, Vanska


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wilhelm Stenhammar: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2*
The Stenhammar Quartet

I streamed this and really enjoyed both works. The three volumes by this ensemble in their namesakes Quartets will likely be my next purchase. I have heard Quartets 1, 2, 5, 6 and the in-numbered Quartet in F and all of them have bee excellent.

*Richard Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra* 
Eugene Ormandy & the Philadelphia Orchestra

Streamed again. My introduction to Ormandy. Not my favourite version of the work, particularly in the opening but some of the inner-sections were enjoyable. In fairness, I have only listened once so I'll reserve judgement until I have had further listens - both to this particular work and to Ormandy in general.

*Richard Strauss: Tod und Verklärung *
Rudolf Kempe & the Staatskapelle Dresden

Kempe is my go-to in Strauss' Orchestral works. An incredible performance or piece I really enjoy.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5
Olli Mustonen & Tapiola Sinfonietta


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Beethoven 9th - Paavo Järvi - (SACD)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"*
Edwin Fischer/Wilhelm Furtwangler/Philharmonia

My first listen to this classic recording. Usually I get kind of bored in the long first movement, but this is absolutely tremendous. One of the great concerto recordings I've heard.


----------



## PWoolfson

Just what you need at this time of night


----------



## Joachim Raff

Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32

State Academic Symphony Orchestra
Evgeny Svetlanov

_"for excitement and dramatics not even Stokowski's famous New York account beats this"_


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner: Symphony Nr. 7 in E (3 May 1966), Norddeutscher Rundfunk

KLEMPERER IN HAMBURG


----------



## Neo Romanza

flamencosketches said:


> Wait, which forum am I on?  Good to see both of you here.


I have no idea what you're alluding to.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Violin Sonata No. 2, H. 24_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

Antonín Dvořák: Symphonies No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13 and No. 5 in F major, Op. 76
Česká filharmonie, Jiři Bělohlávek


----------



## ibisraj

Listening to *Berg, Beethoven: Violin Concertos* _(Isabelle Fause/Abbado/Orchestra Mozart)_, Harmonia Mundi's recording shines here.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

More Brahms 1st Symphony


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 5, "To the Memory of My Parents"_


----------



## Andante Largo

Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco's Violin Concertos.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter's first recording (1986) of his "Requiem" with The Cambridge Singers:


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in performing Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Neo Romanza

Sibelius VC:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 3, 6, 7 & 8

Lorenzo Gatto (violin), Julien Libeer (piano)

This duo's playing bursts with energy and good taste without short-changing the rawness that gives Beethoven its edge. It's a substantial programme too: the third volume of the complete violin...


----------



## Neo Romanza

The 5th:










I've really come to love Glazunov's music. I used to write him off as a third or fourth pressing of Rimsky-Korsakov, but not only is this inaccurate, but it's an unfair criticism. Sometimes it takes hearing the _right_ performances that open a composer up to you. Svetlanov is the conductor that made me hear Glazunov in a completely different way.


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl: Bach

Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln

What's most surprising is the humour. Appl is, by instinct, a musical storyteller and he brings a raconteur's enjoyment to the musical battle between Apollo and Pan…Concerto Köln provide a skilled..


----------



## Rogerx

> Malx More from Richard Strauss - the opera Elektra.
> 
> There is a little story attached to my purchase of this boxed set - I was looking to buy Solti's recording of 'Die Frau ohne Schatten' and whilst searching I discovered it was part of this box. A box which Amazon had listed, new, at a ridiculously low price. So I ordered fully expecting the order to take forever then to be cancelled - it did take a couple months to come but it was well worth the wait given I had paid only £14.30 including post & packing for the 33 disc set.


It's almost daylight robbery this.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Violin Sonatas

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)

I get the impression that Christian Tetzlaff and Lars Vogt want to drag the composer out of his book-lined study and seal the door. It's beautiful playing, tonally and expressively, and very...


----------



## sonance

Lucien Guérinel (* 1930)

- Contre-Chant (for 8 cellos and 2 double basses; based on poems by Andrée Chedid; 1976)
- Soleil ployé (for solo violin; 1971)
- Ce Chant de brume (for solo cello; 1981)
- String Quartet no. 2 "Strophe 21" (1982)
Ensemble de Basses de Geneviève Teulières/Philippe Bender; Devy Erlih; violin; Geneviève Teulières, cello; Quatuor Razumowsky de Paris (lyrinx)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Octet in F major, D803

Mullova Ensemble

A spacious performance, enthralling and poetic: it leaves behind the world of happy Viennese music-making. Instead, we have a view of the Octet as one of Schubert's major achievments, sharing... - Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010 M


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Werther

José Carreras (Werther), Frederica von Stade (Charlotte), Isobel Buchanan (Sophie), Thomas Allen (Albert), Robert Lloyd (Le Bailli), Malcolm King (Johann), Paul Crook (Schmidt), Donaldson Bell (Brühlmann), Linda Humphries (Kätchen)

Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Children From The Royal Opera House Production
Sir Colin Davis
Recorded: 1980-02-17
Recording Venue: All Saints' Church, Tooting, London


----------



## sonance

Louis-Gabriel Guillemain (1705 - 1770)

- Douze Caprices, op. 18 (for solo violin; 1762; cadences: Gilles Colliard)
Gilles Colliard, baroque violin (emec)


----------



## Malx

György Ligeti, Atmospheres*, Volumina, Lux Aterna, Organ Study No1 'Harmonies, Lontano*, Ramifications**, Melodien*** - Vienna PO, Abbado*, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez**, London Sinfonietta, David Atherton ***.

A good cross section of pieces from Ligeti on this disc - not a bad starting place for anyone looking to sample this composers work.


----------



## The3Bs

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"*
> Edwin Fischer/Wilhelm Furtwangler/Philharmonia
> 
> My first listen to this classic recording. Usually I get kind of bored in the long first movement, but this is absolutely tremendous. One of the great concerto recordings I've heard.


This is superb... the coming together of two great masters... 
Sometimes it creates a clash of personalities but in this occasion it is fireworks!!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Lang Lang recital last night

Lang Lang ‎- Live At Carnegie Hall 
CD1









Lang Lang

Robert Schumann - Abegg Variations Op. 1
Joseph Haydn - Sonata In C Major Hob. XVI:50
Franz Schubert - Fantasia In C Major "Wanderer-Fantasie" D 760
Tan Dun - Eight Memories In Watercolor
Frédéric Chopin - Nocturne In D Flat Major OP. 27/2

I hope I do not get crucifies here... but got this in the batch of "new" CDs (for a bargain 1.89 EU)... was curious about it ... but have may other artists Carnegie Hall and wanted to add this to the collection..
Of course Lang Lang is a polarizing artist.. I am well aware of it ... but my son who is learning the piano likes his showmanship..

Decent Abegg to start with and more than decent Schubert Wanderer, this is really the highlight of the recital. The Nocturne has a bit too many mannerisms to my liking ... and the Haydn sonata had its moments in the slow movement but the outer movements where excessively articulated...


----------



## Marinera

*Lucretia Borgia *
Carles Magraner, Capella de Ministrers


----------



## Bourdon

*Silvius Weiss*

CD 10

Individual solo works 1.


----------



## Malx

In recognition of two composers' birthdays today - Oliver Knussen & Alexandre Tansman.


----------



## Enthusiast

A professor of cognitive neuroscience as well as a first rate pianist, Frederik Ullen's Liszt and Messiaen disc is a treat.


----------



## annaw

*Beethoven: Symphony No.7*


----------



## Guest002

Feeling brave this morning. 
Hans Werner Henze conducting his own six symphonies with the London Symphony Orchestra.
Am only up to No. 1 at this stage... but am not tearing my hair out or otherwise being unkind to the cat, so I count that as a bit of a result.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi, Tchaikovsky & Smetana: String Quartets

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Helgi

Scarlatti sonatas with Trevor Pinnock this morning:










I love these Archiv al fresco series covers


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven ‎- Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6 "Pastoral"









John Eliot Gardiner
Orchestre Révolutionnaire Et Romantique

Do not know what to make of this yet.
The 5th has some nice details albeit a very brisk dynamic... 
The Pastoral seems the stronger of the two on this "new" arrival CD.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal/choral works with orchestra part one for this afternoon.

I know it might be considered heresy by some RVW fans but _A Sea Symphony_ is the one vocal work of his I've never really got on with - as with Mahler's 8th I suspect that I play it more out of duty than for genuine pleasure. Sorry, but there it is.

_Toward the Unknown Region_ - song for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1906):










_A Sea Symphony_ [Symphony no.1] for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1903-09):










_Fantasia on Christmas Carols_ for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: anon. English folk sources] (1912):










_On Wenlock Edge_ - cycle of six songs for tenor, piano and string quartet, arr. for tenor and orchestra [Text: Alfred Edward Houseman] (orig. 1909 - arr. 1923):










_Sancta Civitas_ [_The Holy City_] - oratorio for tenor, baritone, mixed choir, semi-choir, distant boys' choir and orchestra [Text: the _Book of Revelation_] (1923-25):


----------



## sonance

Félix-Alexandre Guilmant (1837 - 1911)

Organ Music
- Grand Chorus, op. 84 (1893)
- Caprice, op. 20 no. 3 (1866)
- Allegretto, op. 19 no. 1 (1866)
- Lamentation, op. 45 no. 1 (1875)
- Offertoire "O filii", op. 49 no. 2 (1876)
- Sonata no. 7, op. 89: IV. Lento assai (Rève) (1902)
- March on a theme by Handel, op. 15 no. 2 (1865)
- Scherzo Symphonique, op. 55 no. 2 (1881)
- Noël languedocien, Communion no. 2; op. 60 (1884)
- Sonata no. 1, op. 42: III. Finale: Allegro assai (1875)
Robert Delcamp, organ (naxos)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

More Brahms 1st Symphony: 


























Observations: 
1. I love how all of Chailly's box set covers look like he's trying to bend something with his mind
2. I wasn't a big fan of Gardiner in some of the other recordings I've heard of his (especially his LvB) but I like his Brahms 1. 
3. Levine is GOOD. I've never heard his work before now.
4. Abbado is really fantastic. I think I may end up getting my first box set because of this and his Mendelssohn.
5. I did not post observations in the order I did to make them run counter clockwise from their pictures, it just worked out that way. Maybe Chailly bent ME with his mind.


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal/choral works with orchestra part one for this afternoon.
> 
> *I know it might be considered heresy by some RVW fans but A Sea Symphony is the one vocal work of his I've never really got on with* - as with Mahler's 8th I I suspect that I play it more out of duty than for genuine pleasure. Sorry, but there it is.
> 
> You are not alone I have three sets of the VW symphonies and I can't remember the last time I played the Sea Symphony. I also can't listen to Sinfonia Antartica if it has narration!


----------



## Malx

Schnittke, Concerto for Piano & Strings - Denys Proshayev (piano), St Petersburg Soloists, Alexander Dmitriev.


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini - Symphonies & Cello Concertos

Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Johannes Goritzki


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> elgars ghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal/choral works with orchestra part one for this afternoon.
> 
> *I know it might be considered heresy by some RVW fans but A Sea Symphony is the one vocal work of his I've never really got on with* - as with Mahler's 8th I I suspect that I play it more out of duty than for genuine pleasure. Sorry, but there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not alone I have three sets of the VW symphonies and I can't remember the last time I played the Sea Symphony. I also can't listen to Sinfonia Antartica if it has narration!
Click to expand...

I can't think of many openings to symphonies more exhilerating than 'Behold, the Sea!', though. I have 6 versions of it (Boult, Elder, Haitink, Handley, Previn and Thomson) and whilst I wouldn't rate it his best, it's certainly a piece I enjoy a lot.

Interesting side-fact: my very first purchase of a RVW symphony was No. 1 with Previn on vinyl. Side one played fine. Turn it over to side 2 and something really weird, Germanic and non-choral started playing. Turned out, they'd pressed a side of Brahms onto the back of the RVW! Fortunately, the CD never suffered from the same defect


----------



## Shosty

Gabriel Faure, Claude Debussy, Maurice Ravel - Piano Trios

Florestan Trio

Brilliant recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> elgars ghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal/choral works with orchestra part one for this afternoon.
> 
> *I know it might be considered heresy by some RVW fans but A Sea Symphony is the one vocal work of his I've never really got on with* - as with Mahler's 8th I I suspect that I play it more out of duty than for genuine pleasure. Sorry, but there it is.
> 
> You are not alone I have three sets of the VW symphonies and I can't remember the last time I played the Sea Symphony. I also can't listen to Sinfonia Antartica if it has narration!
> 
> 
> 
> It is in some respects an awful work! But the Previn recording has John Shirley-Quirk as the baritone and for some reason I can never get enough of his singing. So I do listen to it sometimes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms *


----------



## The3Bs

Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Suite Francesi









Sviatoslav Richter

Suite Francese N. 2 In Do Minore BWV 813
Suite Francese N. 4 In Mi Bemolle Maggiore BWV 815
Toccata In Re Minore BWV 913
Fantasia In Do Minore BWV 906 - (Allegro)

It has been a while since either Bach and/or Richter... I was starting to feel withdrawal symptoms.
Slightly too reverberant recording but still good enough for being enthralled by the playing ... superb.


----------



## Pig

Listening on this Friday morning. Can't believe I ignored the mozart Concertante for such a long time it's an absolute masterpiece.


----------



## Rogerx

Janacek: Sinfonietta & Taras Bulba

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Enthusiast

More from Prof Ullen - he gives Aimard a run for his money in Ligeti.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Janacek: Sinfonietta & Taras Bulba
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Charles Mackerras


I have had this as Ovation Decca edition ... It is not just good music bit an HIFI spectacular...


----------



## Bourdon

Pig said:


> View attachment 137766
> View attachment 137766
> 
> 
> View attachment 137767
> 
> 
> Listening on this Friday morning. Can't believe *I ignored the mozart Concertante for such a long time it's an absolute masterpiece.*


*
*

You must have a wonderful day


----------



## Malx

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 8 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin.

I bought a few of the Slatkin VW discs as they came out which coincided with my greatly increased interest in classical music. I didn't get around to acquiring them all - I discovered other conductors including Previn, Haitink, Boult which diverted my attention. However I reckon this disc is one of the best in Slatkin's cycle.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> More from Prof Ullen - he gives Aimard a run for his money in Ligeti.
> 
> View attachment 137768


I listened yesterday to Prokofiev's seventh and the last part "preciptato" gave me the impression that Ligeti must have loved Prokofiev (etude No.13)


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 8 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin.
> 
> I bought a few of the Slatkin VW discs as they came out which coincided with my greatly increased interest in classical music. I didn't get around to acquiring them all - I discovered other conductors including Previn, Haitink, Boult which diverted my attention. However I reckon this disc is one of the best in Slatkin's cycle.
> 
> View attachment 137769


He looks almost like an old Boris


----------



## Enthusiast

^Please make the real one grow up.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber, Brahms, Mendelssohn

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Yuja Wang (piano), Berliner Philharmoniker, Mariss Jansons

Gramophone Magazine June 2019

Perhaps the thrust of this new release should be the clarinet as human voice. The second movement of Weber's concerto certainly has the quality of an operatic aria here, Ottensamer pouring liquid gold into the bel canto phrases… The Mendelssohn and Brahms numbers (all but one in arrangements by Ottensamer himself) make for pleasant listening.

Sunday Times 7th April 2019

On paper, this looks bitty: Weber's First Concerto and the Grand Duo Concertant between arrangements of Brahms and Mendelssohn. But Ottensamer is clarinet aristocracy, and his rapport with Wang and his own orchestra, Jansons at the helm, is complete.

Time for some uplifting music with this beautiful weather .


----------



## The3Bs

Back to Paderewski ‎- Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 17









Earl Wild
Arthur Fiedler
The London Symphony Orchestra

After yesterday's Dong Thai Son ... I tried today this...
It is more like it... a lot more playing together than with Don Thai Son and Ashkenazy.
The sound show a bit its age but it is more than decent!!!! A truly "Unheralded Piano Concerto".... The Romanza 2nd movement is sooo good!!!

I do not see much love for Wild on TC... I like a lot the few CD's I have of him playing ...


----------



## Enthusiast

Mostly Bach from Holliger - he still has it!


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> ^Please make the real one grow up.


idle thoughts.......


----------



## Bourdon

(shouting) Captain *Baines !!!*

Spartacus


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Can despair be idle?


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Can despair be idle?


Is there light in darkness ? :lol:


----------



## Itullian

13, 14, 15


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn: String Octet in E-flat Major Op.20
The Vienna Octet*

I heard a snippet of an orchestrated version of the Scherzo if this piece used in the First Symphony in isolation and after enjoying it I decided to listen to the original in the Octet as a whole. As much as I enjoy Mendelssohn's Orchestral works, I think his Chamber Music is far stronger.

In this respect, he is much like Brahms and Schumann to me in that the smaller scale works feel more personal to the composer and capture more of their personalities. I'd also include their keyboard works with the Chamber Music too. It's all subjective and I love their Orchestral works too.


----------



## SanAntone

*F‎ranz Schubert - Piano Music *(several volumes)
Llŷr Williams









This series by Llŷr Williams has been better than I expected, I think a cut above his Beethoven cycle.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

J. S. Bach: Orchestral Suites
Academy of Ancient Music & Richard Egarr


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ancerl


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Overtures Nos. 1 & 2 on Greek Themes_


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> He looks almost like an old Boris


Maybe he could have helped Boris orchestrate an exit plan from this covid mess........


----------



## Malx

Georges Onslow, String Quintets.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Maybe he could have helped Boris orchestrate an exit plan from this covid mess........


A requiem no doubt.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony No.16-40-72


----------



## Vasks

_Just Jean ... on vinyl_

*Sibelius - En Saga (Dorati/EMI)
Sibelius - String Quartet (Claremont/Nonesuch)
Sibelius - Songs #1 & 2 from "Five Songs, Op. 38" (Krause/London)
Sibelius - Scenes historiques, Op. 66 (Gibson/RCA)*


----------



## Joe B

Kronos Quartet performing Dmitri Shostakovich's "Quartet No. 8":


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> Is there light in darkness ? :lol:


There can be but you have to know where the switch is ..... and how to operate it.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Smetana - Ma Vlast*
Paavo Berglund/Staatskapelle Dresden

Can't go wrong with the delightfully unique playing of the Dresdeners in such folksy, earthy music as this. I do need to hear the native Czech versions (like the Ancerl that Rogerx posted above) but this will do for now. The Czech culture seems like such a fun-loving, passionate thing to be involved in.


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project Amadeus Quartet - CD25*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in E flat major, op.127
String Quartet in C sharp minor op.131









Amadeus Quartet *

After a couple of days without time for listening what better way to get back in the groove than late Beethoven Quartets.


----------



## Bourdon

Eramire156 said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> String Quartet in E flat major, op.127
> String Quartet in C sharp minor op.131
> 
> View attachment 137779
> 
> 
> Amadeus Quartet *
> 
> After a couple of days without time for listening what better way to get back in the groove than late Beethoven Quartets.


A project with much attention for Chamber Music


----------



## Andante Largo

Sibelius' Tone Poems.


----------



## Joe B

Dmitri Shostakovich's "Quartet No. 15":


----------



## Enthusiast

After not hearing the work for more than a year I have listened to two recordings of the first Shostakovich violin concerto on the trot. Both are excellent.

















I wonder what happened to Khachatryan. So much was expected of him. Does anyone know?


----------



## Joe B

Enthusiast said:


> .....
> I wonder what happened to Khachatryan. So much was expected of him. Does anyone know?


Looks like he is still very active. His *Face Book *page is current.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> After not hearing the work for more than a year I have listened to two recordings of the first Shostakovich violin concerto on the trot. Both are excellent.
> 
> View attachment 137780


The performance from Khachatryan in this recording is fantastic, but Masur is a bore and completely the wrong conductor for the job. The Vengerov/Rostropovich is still, for me, the greatest modern recording of the Shostakovich VCs. I bought the newer released Ibragimova recording on Hyperion, but I haven't heard it yet. I've read good things about it so far.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137782


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Triple Concerto in C major for violin, cello, piano, and orchestra, op. 56
Rondo in B flat major for piano and orchestra, WoO6
Choral Fantasy for piano, chorus, and orchestra, op. 80

Thomas Zehetmair, violin
Clemens Hagen, cello
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano
Arnold Schoenberg Choir
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Nikolaus Harnoncourt

2004


----------



## Air

Frederic Rzewski playing his own composition 'The People United Will Never Be Defeated'.






Truly a 'song' for these times.


----------



## Dimace

It is well known to you, how much I love the Opera. The following series of the *Most Famous Opera Choirs* (Part 1 here, we have also Part 2 & 3) really is the very best with this object I have in my collection. The reason? The SUPER quality of the performances together with the VERY good sound. It is really very admirable what the ETERNA DDR has done: Has collected the cream of the crop from almost every famous opera performed on the DDR soil, has chosen their most famous choruses and made this extra class LP series. In this series you will found: *Böhm, Kegel, Patane, Karajan, Suitner* and almost EVERY big director has a partnership with a DDR orchestra, choir, Theater and NOT ONLY. I consider this ETERNA series a real treasure. Give your HIFI the pleasure to play the best of the opera choruses with this one and you will be truly amazed. (bargain for Germany, but difficult to be collected. The LPs are sold separately. For the friends abroad one advice: Buy from resellers and not from individuals. Such LPS are played a lot in the ex DDR and many times have major problems).


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> The performance from Khachatryan in this recording is fantastic, but Masur is a bore and completely the wrong conductor for the job. The Vengerov/Rostropovich is still, for me, the greatest modern recording of the Shostakovich VCs. I bought the newer released Ibragimova recording on Hyperion, but I haven't heard it yet. I've read good things about it so far.


I can't say I agree 100% with this but then I am not really a believer in there being a best among multiple recordings of good music. Music is bigger than that. I find both the recordings I listened to today to be good in different ways. I also enjoy the Vengerov (although I do often feel he tends to overpower music) and quite a few others. Do post back, though, with your impressions of Ibragimova's new disc.


----------



## Enthusiast

Joe B said:


> Looks like he is still very active. His *Face Book *page is current.


But so much more was expected of him. No-one seems to have been interested in recording him?


----------



## Enthusiast

More Shostakovich - I listened to the p&f 1-12.


----------



## Itullian

Abbado and Serkin, very good set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Das Wohltemperierte Clavier Book 2


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I can't say I agree 100% with this but then I am not really a believer in there being a best among multiple recordings of good music. Music is bigger than that. I find both the recordings I listened to today to be good in different ways. I also enjoy the Vengerov (although I do often feel he tends to overpower music) and quite a few others. Do post back, though, with your impressions of Ibragimova's new disc.


I think there's performances we respond to and those that we don't. I just don't think Masur is a good fit in Shostakovich's music, but that's just my own impressions. I'll definitely let you know how the Ibragimova/Jurowski recording is.


----------



## starthrower

This one arrived from the UK yesterday. I'm enjoying it over lunch.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing:
> 
> View attachment 137787


welcome,welcome on-board...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> welcome,welcome on-board...


Thanks, but I've been a member of this forum for years. I just haven't posted too much.


----------



## Itullian

Got this for 8 bucks. Excellent set in excellent sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Got this for 8 bucks. Excellent set in great sound.


I concur with that assessment.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Vivaldi: Recorder Concertos
Lucie Horsch & Amsterdam Vivaldi Players


----------



## Flamme

Donald Macleod turns his attention to the high regard Haydn enjoyed from his friends, colleagues and audiences. Also, the extraordinary story of how Haydn lost his head.

Joseph Haydn's prodigious creativity earned him the titles Father of the Symphony and Father of the String Quartet. However, he was also occupied with sacred music throughout his career. This week, as Donald Macleod follows Haydn's journey from humble choirboy to Europe's most celebrated composer, he shines the spotlight on music from Haydn's many settings of the Mass. It's music that is as chock-full of invention and character as any of the instrumental forms he made his own.

Today, Donald draws a picture of Haydn's immense popularity, not just as a comoposer but as a man. The affection in which he was held only grew as he entered old age.

Mass in B flat major 'Harmoniemesse': Agnus Dei and Dona nobis pacem
Nancy Argenta, soprano
Pamela Helen Stephen, mezzo-soprano
Mark Padmore, tenor
Stephen Varcoe, baritone
Collegium Musicum 90
Richard Hickox, conductor

Trumpet Concerto in E flat major: movt I Allegro
Wynton Marsalis, trumpet
English Chamber Orchestra
Raymond Leppard, conductor

Symphony No 104 in D major 'London': movt IV Finale: Spiritoso
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti, conductor

Die Schöpfung: Part 1 Nos 10-14
Ruth Ziesak, soprano
Herbert Lippert, tenor
René Pape, bass
Anton Scharinger, bass-baritone
Chicago Symphony Chorus
Margaret Hillis, chorus director
David Schrader, piano
John Sharp, cello
Joseph Guastafeste, double bass
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti, conductor

Mass in B flat major 'Schöpfungsmesse': Kyrie and Gloria
Susan Gritton, soprano
Pamela Helen Stephen, mezzo-soprano
Mark Padmore, tenor
Stephen Varcoe, baritone
Collegium Musicum 90
Richard Hickox, conductor

Producer: Eleri Llian Rees for BBC Cymru Wales








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00041g9


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal/choral works with orchestra part two for tonight.

_Flos Campi_ [_Flower of the Field_] for viola, wordless mixed choir and small orchestra (1925):










_Magnificat_ - canticle for contralto, female choir and orchestra (1932):
_Dona nobis pacem_ - cantata for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and large orchestra [Texts: Walt Whitman/John Bright/liturgical sources] (1936):










_Benedicite_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra (1929):
_Five Tudor Portraits_ for mezzo-soprano, contralto, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: John Skelton] (1936):










_Serenade to Music_ for four sopranos, four contraltos, four tenors, two baritones, two basses and orchestra [Text: William Shakespeare] (1938):


----------



## mikeh375

elgars ghost said:


> Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal/choral works with orchestra part two for tonight.
> 
> _Five Tudor Portraits_ for mezzo-soprano, contralto, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: John Skelton] (1936
> 
> ]


I'm glad I'm not the only one who knows Jane Scroop's Romanza with the little birdie Elgar's Ghost....


----------



## Neo Romanza

elgars ghost said:


> Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal/choral works with orchestra part two for tonight.
> 
> _Flos Campi_ [_Flower of the Field_] for viola, wordless mixed choir and small orchestra (1925):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Magnificat_ - canticle for contralto, female choir and orchestra (1932):
> _Dona nobis pacem_ - cantata for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and large orchestra [Texts: Walt Whitman/John Bright/liturgical sources] (1936):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Benedicite_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra (1929):
> _Five Tudor Portraits_ for mezzo-soprano, contralto, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: John Skelton] (1936):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Serenade to Music_ for four sopranos, four contraltos, four tenors, two baritones, two basses and orchestra [Text: William Shakespeare] (1938):


Very nice. Loving all of the RVW you've been listening to, elgars ghost.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Just listening to some proper cello music .......


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*


----------



## Knorf

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, "Zlonické zvony"; Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Alisa Weilerstein 
Česká filharmonie, Jiři Bělohlávek


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Piano works* Zoltan Kocsis on Philips







Zoltan Kocsis playing a selection of Bartok piano works, ranging from the percussive to the folks. Excellent!


----------



## Neo Romanza

_A Pastoral Symphony_










My impressions of this performance seem to be rather more favorable the second time around. I wonder when the next installment of the Brabbins will be released? Looking forward to hearing what he does in Symphony Nos. 5 & 6 for example.


----------



## Itullian

Checking out Simone Young's Brahm's set.
So far 
I'll report back later.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137793


*Alexander Glazunov*

Symphony No. 1 in E major, op. 5 "Slavyanskaya"
Symphony No. 2 in F-sharp minor, op. 16
Symphony No. 3 in D major, op. 33
La Mer, op. 28
Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, op. 48
Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, op. 55
Symphony No. 6 in C minor, op. 58
Symphony No. 7 in F major, op. 77 "Pastoral"
Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major, op. 83
Symphony No. 9 in D minor "Unfinished"
Introduction and Dance of Salome, op. 90
Raymonda Suite, op. 57a
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82
Méditation for violin and orchestra, op. 32
Concerto ballata in C major for cello and orchestra, op. 108
Chant du ménestrel, op. 71
Piano Concerto No. 1 in F minor, op. 92
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B major op. 100
Concerto for alto saxophone and string orchestra, op. 109
Reverie for horn and orchestra, op. 24

Rachel Barton Pine, violin
Wen-Sinn Yang, cello
Alexander Romanovsky, piano
Marc Chisson, alto saxophone
Alexey Serov, French horn
Royal Scottish National Orchestra (CD 1-6)
Russian National Orchestra (CD 7-8)
José Serebrier, conductor

2004-2011, reissued 2018


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> Schnittke, Concerto for Piano & Strings - Denys Proshayev (piano), St Petersburg Soloists, Alexander Dmitriev.
> 
> View attachment 137761


A great work in my opinion. In fact, I love all his piano concertos.


----------



## Rambler

*Arnold Bax: Symphony No.4 & Tintagel* Ulster Orchestra conducted by Bryden Thomson on Chandos








This was my first disc of Bax. And it's pretty good. Tintagel is a great introduction to Bax, and the 4th Symphony is perhaps less challenging than others in the cycle.

The picture on the disc cover is also one of my favourite spots in the UK. OK it's Scotland rather than Cornwall, but this was an area beloved by Bax.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jvhx








Weimar Berlin: the Philharmonia Orchestra explore music written in the aftermath of the First World War.

In a typically stimulating programme, 'Angels and Demons', Esa-Pekka Salonen and the Philharmonia Orchestra take us on a journey from the louche world of Berlin cabaret to the Lutheran certainties of Bach's chorales. Schoenberg filters Bach through his own febrile ear. Alban Berg includes a quotation from a Bach chorale in his concerto dedicated to the memory of the 18-year-old daughter of Bauhaus founder Walter Gropius. After the interval, Hindemith seeks inspiration in the late medieval world of painter Matthias Grünewald and his apocalyptic altarpieces.

Hindemith: Rag Time (well-tempered)
Bach arr. Schoenberg: Two Chorale Preludes - Schmucke dich, O liebe Seele BWV. 654 and Komm, Gott Schopfer, heiliger Geist BWV.667 
Berg: Violin Concerto

8.10pm Interval
Esa-Pekka Salonen reflects on the cultural melting pot that was the Weimar Republic. Plus a quartet movement by Zemlinksy father-figure to many of the composers of the Weimar Republic and an erstwhile friend of Alma Schindler-Mahler. And a motet by Heinrich Isaac, a contemporary of Matthias Grünewald whose Choralis Constantinus was edited by the young Anton Webern.

8.30pm
Hindemith: Symphony (Mathis der Maler)

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen (conductor)

Image credit: Philharmonia Orchestra / Harrison Agency


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rambler said:


> *Arnold Bax: Symphony No.4 & Tintagel* Ulster Orchestra conducted by Bryden Thomson on Chandos
> View attachment 137796
> 
> 
> This was my first disc of Bax. And it's pretty good. Tintagel is a great introduction to Bax, and the 4th Symphony is perhaps less challenging than others in the cycle.


The 4th has grown on me lately. At first I considered it amorphous, with no direction. The 2nd movement is especially evocative and lush.


----------



## Merl

Interesting recording.


----------



## Rambler

*Copland* Detroit Symphony Orchestra conducted by Antal Dorati on Decca








Americana from Copland, consisting of:
- El salon Mexico
- Appalachian Spring
- Rodeo
- Dance Symphony
- Fanfare for the Common Man


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven, String Quartets No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132; No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting of John Keats's poem "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## WVdave

Debussy; Afternoon Of A Faun; Nocturnes; Jeux
Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 6271, Vinyl, LP, US, 1961.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Previous Listening: Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 1
Current Listening: Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphony No. 2
George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra
*
I've been a little hooked on George Szell's recordings this afternoon and evening following on from my previous listening of Mendelssohn's Octet.

The Schumann Symphony was excellent. I still regard Sawallisch as the gold standard when it comes to Schumann's Symphonies but this Szell recording is very good indeed. The Cleveland Orchestra have a great sound, almost Chamber-like. It is an upper tier performance.

I've always found the Second Beethoven Symphony (along with the Fourth & Eighth) to be quite underrated. This performance is very enjoyable indeed. It has power but with an elegant grace. The clarity of the Orchestra is superb without sacrificing any of the sound of the group as a whole. The performance Simply has a vitality to it. This ranks highly for me alongside performances of the piece by Monteux, Hogwood and Klemperer.

Much of this applies to the Schumann too.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Mstislav Rostropovich & London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 137793
> 
> 
> *Alexander Glazunov*
> 
> Symphony No. 1 in E major, op. 5 "Slavyanskaya"
> Symphony No. 2 in F-sharp minor, op. 16
> Symphony No. 3 in D major, op. 33
> La Mer, op. 28
> Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, op. 48
> Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, op. 55
> Symphony No. 6 in C minor, op. 58
> Symphony No. 7 in F major, op. 77 "Pastoral"
> Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major, op. 83
> Symphony No. 9 in D minor "Unfinished"
> Introduction and Dance of Salome, op. 90
> Raymonda Suite, op. 57a
> The Seasons, op. 67
> Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82
> Méditation for violin and orchestra, op. 32
> Concerto ballata in C major for cello and orchestra, op. 108
> Chant du ménestrel, op. 71
> Piano Concerto No. 1 in F minor, op. 92
> Piano Concerto No. 2 in B major op. 100
> Concerto for alto saxophone and string orchestra, op. 109
> Reverie for horn and orchestra, op. 24
> 
> Rachel Barton Pine, violin
> Wen-Sinn Yang, cello
> Alexander Romanovsky, piano
> Marc Chisson, alto saxophone
> Alexey Serov, French horn
> Royal Scottish National Orchestra (CD 1-6)
> Russian National Orchestra (CD 7-8)
> José Serebrier, conductor
> 
> 2004-2011, reissued 2018


I can't quite get into Serebrier's Glazunov. I suppose I just prefer a more Russian approach (a la Svetlanov, Rozhdestvensky).


----------



## Neo Romanza

Flamme said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jvhx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weimar Berlin: the Philharmonia Orchestra explore music written in the aftermath of the First World War.
> 
> In a typically stimulating programme, 'Angels and Demons', Esa-Pekka Salonen and the Philharmonia Orchestra take us on a journey from the louche world of Berlin cabaret to the Lutheran certainties of Bach's chorales. Schoenberg filters Bach through his own febrile ear. Alban Berg includes a quotation from a Bach chorale in his concerto dedicated to the memory of the 18-year-old daughter of Bauhaus founder Walter Gropius. After the interval, Hindemith seeks inspiration in the late medieval world of painter Matthias Grünewald and his apocalyptic altarpieces.
> 
> Hindemith: Rag Time (well-tempered)
> Bach arr. Schoenberg: Two Chorale Preludes - Schmucke dich, O liebe Seele BWV. 654 and Komm, Gott Schopfer, heiliger Geist BWV.667
> Berg: Violin Concerto
> 
> 8.10pm Interval
> Esa-Pekka Salonen reflects on the cultural melting pot that was the Weimar Republic. Plus a quartet movement by Zemlinksy father-figure to many of the composers of the Weimar Republic and an erstwhile friend of Alma Schindler-Mahler. And a motet by Heinrich Isaac, a contemporary of Matthias Grünewald whose Choralis Constantinus was edited by the young Anton Webern.
> 
> 8.30pm
> Hindemith: Symphony (Mathis der Maler)
> 
> Christian Tetzlaff (violin)
> Philharmonia Orchestra
> Esa-Pekka Salonen (conductor)
> 
> Image credit: Philharmonia Orchestra / Harrison Agency


What a great program!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Nielsen - Symphony No. 2 "The Four Temperaments"*
Herbert Blomstedt/San Francisco Symphony Orchestra

It doesn't matter if you're in a joyful, melancholic, assertive or lyrical mood; Nielsen has something for all kinds of personalities in this symphony!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Péter Eötvös*: Replica for viola & orchestra. Kim Kashkashian, Péter Eötvös, Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra

This work was a really nice surprise, it's damn good! A very modern piece in that "explosion of color" kind of way that I can't get enough of. Quite accessible, to these ears, anyway. I want to get to know more of what Eötvös is about, now.


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg

Revisiting this recording. My impression of it has improved substantially on my second listen, not that it was at all negative before. I think my grade would improve from A- to A for this one. Maybe I was in a slightly grouchy mood on my first listen. Excellent performance!










Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

For comparative listening. Stan's Beethoven is terrific!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Nielsen - Symphony No. 2 "The Four Temperaments"*
> Herbert Blomstedt/San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
> 
> It doesn't matter if you're in a joyful, melancholic, assertive or lyrical mood; Nielsen has something for all kinds of personalities in this symphony!


Yes, indeed! Also that's a wonderful performance from Blomstedt/SFSO. Other performances I like of this symphony are Gilbert/NYPO on Dacapo and Chung/Gothenburg SO on BIS.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Tabakova: _On the South Downs_










This is extremely gorgeous. This may sound strange but this work sounds like a marriage of RVW's _Flos campi_ and Delius' _Songs of Sunset_.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bernhard Lang's opera "I hate Mozart".


----------



## SanAntone

Milken Archive Digital Volume 6, Digital Album 2: Echoes of Ecstasy - Hassidic Inspiration
Record 2









I have this entire series and this one I especially like


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Mahler: Symphony No. 5 Ivan Fischer Budapest. So clear and poignant. The recording is exceptionally spacious.










Elgar: Symphony No.1 Barenboim, Staatskapelle Dresden. My favourite recording of this.










Beethoven: Symphonies 5 and 9. Immerseel Anima eterna Brugge. These are the two weakest performances in this set, though certainly not bad. They just need more oomph. I thought the soloists were excellent in 9 though.










Dvorak: Symphonies 3 & 4. Chichon, Deutche Radio Philharmonie. This was a freebie and it's quite good. The performances were well realized and performed.










Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie. Karajan, Berlin. My favourite recording of this. I also listened to Karajan from 1953; the Philharmonia played Don Juan, Eulenspiegel and Death and Transformation for Strauss' birthday the other day.


----------



## Knorf

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 10; Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33
Garrick Ohlsson
Česká filharmonie, Jiři Bělohlávek


----------



## millionrainbows

Ainsi la Nuit, Dutilleux 5-CD, Erato/Warner. Interesting to hear what a 'timbral' composer does with a string quartet.










From comments: _Dutilleux was not a prolific composer, but much of what he wrote was painstakingly revised again and again to perfection. Because of his relatively small output, a carefully selected box set could theoretically go a long way in representing the different facets of this composer's artistry...French composer Henri Dutilleux's self critical approach to his music has meant that his life works is relatively small, around 50 pieces... I find this so much more accessible than the rigid atonal and serial music typical of the 20th Century - there's something here for my ears to latch on to, and I can enjoy listening to the music progress and expand while still retaining a degree of coherence which I can understand and enjoy. Also though, there are some starkly concentrated pieces such as Ainsi la nuit (Thus the Night) which is evocative, mysterious and at times difficult to listen to, but it simply grabs attention and makes it, for me, compelling listening..._


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:










Coming back to this recording after several years, I'm now just starting to come to grips with these performances. Lydia Mordkovitch knew this music incredibly well and where I think she lacks in some liveliness in the faster movements, she makes up with in those more brooding moments. I don't think I've heard the Passacaglia in the 1st VC played with this much sadness and tenderness. She treats it as some kind of memorial or lament. The 2nd VC gets a superlative reading as well where Mordkovitch is able to tap into this concerto's darker, inner turmoil. Järvi and the Scottish National Orchestra make sympathetic partners for this troubled music.


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms - Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34









- Composer: Johannes Brahms (7 May 1833 -- 3 April 1897)
- Performers: Christoph Eschenbach (piano), Amadeus Quartet
- Year of recording: 1968

Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34a, written in 1861.


----------



## Neo Romanza

The 7th:


----------



## Joe B

Thomas Stacy (English horn) and Kenneth Hamrick (harpsichord):










The Deer Hunter: Cavatina (arr. for english horn and harpsichord)
Prince Igor: Polovtsian Dances (arr. for english horn and harpsichord)
Arioso
The Winter's Passed
Bachianas brasileiras No. 5: I. Aria (arr. for english horn and harpsichord)
Shall We Gather at the River
Concierto de Aranjuez: II. Adagio (arr. for english horn and harpsichord)
Omaggio a Bellini (arr. for cor anglais and harpsichord): Hommage a Bellini
Flute Sonata in E-Flat Major, BWV 1031: II. Siciliano (arr. for english horn and harpsichord)
Lied (arr. for english horn and harpsichord)
Piece en forme de habanera (arr. T. Stacy): Vocalise-etude en forme de habanera (arr. for english horn and piano)
Canzone, Op. 38a (arr. for english horn and harpsichord)
Danzas espanolas (Spanish Dances), Op. 37: No. 5. Andaluza (arr. F. Kreisler)
The Mission: Gabriel's Oboe

Leonard Bernstein referred to Thomas Stacy as, "A poet among craftsmen."


----------



## Rogerx

Tzimon Barto (piano)

Schleswig-Holstein Festival Orchester, Christoph Eschenbach

Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini in A minor, Op. 35
Liszt: Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, for two pianos
Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn Symphony 45

Just finished this for the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano concerto no 5 and Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

The Prague Philharmonic Choir, Lukás Vasilek (chorus master), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)
Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Chorus


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 2 - Nos. 2 & 6 & Italian Overtures

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Rogerx

JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)

 Angela Hewitt joins the equally period-sensitive Daniel Müller-Schott in performances which lead the field for performances on cello and piano.


----------



## jim prideaux

Janowski and the Pittsburgh S.O.

Brahms-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Joins Sanderling, Skrowaczeski, Alsop and Walter as my recordings of choice.

( not intending to instigate a debate, just an indirect way of acknowledging how impressive the Janowski performances and recordings are!)

...oh, and Berglund/COE as well)


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: 4 Symphonies

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> Janowski and the Pittsburgh S.O.
> 
> Brahms-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.
> 
> Joins Sanderling, Skrowaczeski, Alsop and Walter as my recordings of choice.
> 
> ( not intending to instigate a debate, just an indirect way of acknowledging how impressive the Janowski performances and recordings are!)
> 
> ...oh, and Berglund/COE as well)


Excellent choices, Jim.


----------



## Knorf

Alexander Scriabin: Symphony No. 3 "Le Divin Poème"; _Le Poème de l'extase_
London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gedda in fine form from a Sazlburg recital in 1961. Songs by Handel, Schubert, Strauss, Duparc, Poulenc, Miaskovsky, Khachaturian, Rachmaninov and encores by Napravnik, Massenet and Maiavsky.

Superb performances which showcase his versatility. The Russian items (sung in Russian of course) are particularly good.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening to this classic recording in Warner's deluxe presentation.

Interesting to read that the sessions were linked to concert performances at the Royal Festival Hall and that both the recording and the concerts were to have been conducted by Klemperer. Ill health meant that Klemperer had to stand down and Giulini took over virtually last minute, even though he had never conducted the opera before. Giulini was not available for the concerts which were conducted, in what became a life changing event, by Colin Davis. Amazing how happenstance resulted in one of the greatest recordings of all time.


----------



## elgar's ghost

mikeh375 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who knows Jane Scroop's Romanza with the little birdie Elgar's Ghost....


Ah, yes - what a naughty cat. I wonder if he ate him as well heh heh...


----------



## sonance

yesterday and today:

Reynaldo Hahn (1874 - 1947)

- Violin concerto (1928)
- Romance (for violin and piano; 1901)
- Nocturne (for violin and piano; 1906)
- Violin Sonata (1927)
Denis Clavier, violin; Dimitris Saroglou, piano; Orchestre Philharmonique de Lorraine/Fernand Quattrochi (maguelone)










- Piano Quintet (1921)
Stephen Coombs, piano; Chilingirian Quartet (hyperion)










Oeuvre pour deux pianos [and piano four-hands]
- Trois préludes sur des airs irlandais (1893)
- Pièce en forme d'aria et bergerie (1896)
- Sept berceuses (1904)
- Caprice mélancolique (1897)
- Pour bercer un convalescent (1915)
- Suite de valses "Le ruban dénoué" (1914)
Hüseyin Sermet, piano; Kun Woo Paik, piano (naive)










La Belle Époque - The Songs of Reynaldo Hahn
- A Chloris (1913)
- Le rossignol des lilas (1913)
- L'énamourée (1892)
- Trois jours de vendange (1893)
- Lydé (1899/1900)
- Tyndaris (1899/1900)
- Phyllis (1899/1900)
- Les fontaines (1910)
- L'automne (1898/99)
- Infidélité (1891)
- Dans la nuit (1921)
- D'une prison (1892)
- Quand la nuit n'est pas étoilée (1900)
- Fumée (1921)
- Le printemps (1899)
- Je me souviens (pub. 1955)
- Quand je fus pris au pavillon (1899)
- Paysage (1890)
- Fêtes galantes (1892)
- Nocturne (1893)
- Mai (1891)
- L'heure exquise (1887-90)
- Offrande (1891)
- Si mes vers avaient des ailes (1888)
Susan Graham, mezzo; Roger Vignoles, piano (sony)


----------



## The3Bs

Enthusiast said:


> After not hearing the work for more than a year I have listened to two recordings of the first Shostakovich violin concerto on the trot. Both are excellent.
> 
> View attachment 137780
> 
> 
> View attachment 137781
> 
> 
> I wonder what happened to Khachatryan. So much was expected of him. Does anyone know?


His Sibelius and Bach CDs are also very good... but has not released new CDs since about 2105


----------



## mikeh375

elgars ghost said:


> Ah, yes - what a naughty cat. I wonder if he ate him as well heh heh...


...lol, the music is so beautiful to my ears in that movement. The whole work is a neglected masterpiece and yet one of his best works imv. Come to think of it, I'm going to have some of that "nappy ale" tonight and toast Elinor Rumming and "drunken Alice".


----------



## Faramundo

CD1 , an authentic marvel !!


----------



## The3Bs

Last night...
Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 15 & Ballades Op. 10









Emil Gilels
Eugen Jochun
Berliner Philharmoniker

For a long time one of my desert island discs...
I am still amazed at the lyricism and the power he brings to this concert....


----------



## Janspe

*M. Reger: 7 waltzes, Op. 11; 8 improvisations, Op. 18; 5 humoresques, Op. 20*
Markus Becker, piano









First volume of Becker's recording of the complete Reger piano works. Yes, I'm trodding down this path now... Wish me luck.


----------



## The3Bs

HenryPenfold said:


> Just listening to some proper cello music .......


Interesting.... 
In principle I like this type of soundscapes ...but was expecting a bit more... this piece is a tad too minimalist for my hears...


----------



## elgar's ghost

mikeh375 said:


> ...lol, the music is so beautiful to my ears in that movement. The whole work is a neglected masterpiece and yet one of his best works imv. Come to think of it, I'm going to have some of that "nappy ale" tonight and toast Elinor Rumming and "drunken Alice".


I have a little trouble with the Tudor-era English (just like I did when doing my English Lit. 'O'-level over 40 years ago!) but at least some of the extinct words are explained in the sleevenote. Skelton's texts really evoke a sense of time and place. And you're right - the music is a perfect compliment.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> *Péter Eötvös*: Replica for viola & orchestra. Kim Kashkashian, Péter Eötvös, Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra
> 
> This work was a really nice surprise, it's damn good! A very modern piece in that "explosion of color" kind of way that I can't get enough of. Quite accessible, to these ears, anyway. I want to get to know more of what Eötvös is about, now.


The whole disc is superb imo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Janspe said:


> *M. Reger: 7 waltzes, Op. 11; 8 improvisations, Op. 18; 5 humoresques, Op. 20*
> Markus Becker, piano
> 
> View attachment 137824
> 
> 
> First volume of Becker's recording of the complete Reger piano works. Yes, I'm trodding down this path now... Wish me luck.


Unlike his output for organ what Reger wrote for piano consists mostly of miniatures so there shouldn't be anything too indigestible (although there is a lot of it). The Bach and Telemann variations sets are more substantial, _ergo_ more like the Reger we are used to.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 30, 31 & 32 - Paul Lewis.

I've grown to enjoy Paul Lewis's Beethoven set, he doesn't necessarily have any radical new insights but he plays everthing with a nice flow and I guess you could say it is a decent, safe recommendation that shouldn't offend anyone - and its well recorded.


----------



## Rogerx

The Secret Fauré 3: Sacred Vocal Works

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Katja Stuber (soprano)

Sinfonieorchester Basel, Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Ivor Bolton

Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, Op. 11
Fauré: La Passion, N 109: Prélude
Fauré: Messe des Pêcheurs de Villerville
Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48
Fauré: Super flumina Babylonis, for mixed choir and orchestra


----------



## Janspe

elgars ghost said:


> Unlike his output for organ what Reger wrote for piano consists mostly of miniatures so there shouldn't be anything too indigestible (although there is a lot of it). The Bach and Telemann variations sets are more substantial, _ergo_ more like the Reger we are used to.


Yes, his piano output certainly doesn't seem to be as intense as that for the organ! I'm more intimidated by the sheer quantity of it to be honest. I'm pretty well-versed in Regerian idiom now - I've plunged head-first into a lot of the massively dense works and this kind of shock treatment has given me quite a thick skin. It's sometimes not easy being a Reger fan but persevering brings great rewards...


----------



## elgar's ghost

_'It's sometimes not easy being a Reger fan but persevering brings great rewards...' _

Yes, that's pretty much how I think about him. 

Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal/choral works with orchestra part three of three for this afternoon.

I'm seasonally off-target with the Christmas cantata _Hodie_ but it was RVW's last major orchestral-choral work and a grand one to end my listening with. Arnold's words from _An Oxford Elegy_ will no doubt remind me of an enjoyable time I had in that city on a warm summer's day last year.

_An Oxford Elegy_ for narrator, mixed choir, and small orchestra [Texts: Matthew Arnold] (1947-49)










_Fantasia (quasi variazione) on the Old 104th Psalm Tune_ for piano, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: 16th century English translation of the original biblical text] (1949):










_Songs of Travel_ - cycle of nine songs for baritone and piano, nos. 1, 3 and 8 arr. for baritone and orchestra by Ralph Vaughan Williams and 2, 4-7 and 9 posth. arr. by Roy Douglas [Texts: Robert Louis Stevenson] (1901-04 - arr. by 1962):










_Hodie_ [_This Day_] - Christmas cantata for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, boys' choir, organ and orchestra [Texts: Biblical sources/_Book of Common Prayer_/anon. English/John Milton/Martin Luther/Thomas Hardy/George Herbert/William Drummond/Ursula Vaughan Williams] (1953-54):


----------



## Malx

Saturday Symphony:
Haydn, Symphony No 45 - Tafelmusik, Bruno Weil.


----------



## mikeh375

elgars ghost said:


> _An Oxford Elegy_ for narrator, mixed choir, and small orchestra [Texts: Matthew Arnold] (1947-49)


EG, that's another neglected masterpiece imv. That recording you have in particular (is it the only one?), is very evocative. The end music for "Why faintest thou, I wandered till I died" always leaves me in bits.
I'm now hankering after some RVW myself...


----------



## Rogerx

Violin Concertos

Itzhak Perlman/Pinchas Zukerman
E.C.O Daniel Barenboim


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-3rd and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> Norrington and the SWR SO.
> 
> marvellous stuff!


Again this morning. Skrowaczeski, Gielan and Maag have a rival. Had already mentioned Skrowaczeski in relation to Brahms and here he is again!


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD 2


----------



## sonance

first listen

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold (1791 - 1833)

- Four Concertos for Piano and Orchestra (1811-13)
Angéline Pondepeyre, piano; WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln/Conrad Van Alphen (et'cetera; 2 CDs)


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man

Guy Johnston (cello), Mohammed Gad (vocals), Nicholas Merryweather (baritone), Lisa Spurgeon (soprano), Mike Brewer (chorus conductor), Paul Beniston (trumpet), Neil Percy (percussion), Elizabeth Witts (soprano), Jody K. Jenkins (percussion), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo-soprano), Tristan Hambleton (treble),

London Philharmonic Orchestra, National Youth Choir of Great Britain, The National Youth Choir of Great Britain
Karl Jenkins, Mike Brewer
Recorded: 2001
Recording Venue: Air Studios, Londo


----------



## Rogerx

> sonance first listen
> 
> Louis-Ferdinand Hérold (1791 - 1833)


I love those concertos I have this one.


----------



## Dimace

A heavy, rainy day today in Berlin. There is no better time for some *Greatest* from the magical hands of *Swjatoslaw.* Marvellous 1XLP from Melodia / Auslese with *Klaviersonaten* (Sonate D-dur Nr. 7 - Sonate C-dur Nr. 50) from *Beethoven and Haydn* respectively. The 7th especially is something else. Great-great performance.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.2 in C minor, the "Resurrection". Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir

Blown away by this performance so far. I'm reading along w/ score and my admiration for this symphony, which I've always loved, has damn near tripled. So good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

mikeh375 said:


> _EG, that's another neglected masterpiece imv._ That recording you have in particular (is it the only one?), is very evocative. The end music for "Why faintest thou, I wandered till I died" always leaves me in bits.
> I'm now hankering after some RVW myself...


Yes, I rate it highly, not just among RVW's own works but among those British choral compositions I've heard - there's a particular delicacy and restraint running through it which I find appealing. I do only have this recording as I don't go in for multiple versions. All the EMI discs you are seeing on my posts came together in a slipcase when I bought them back in the 2000s but they are usually sold separately.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schumann & Ravel*

CD3

Fantasiestücke,Op12

Sonatine
Gaspard de la Nuit


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Trios

Trio Wanderer

These are beautifully played performances, set in a generous enough acoustic (the Teldex Studio in Berlin) to give each instrument full voice...There is enough clarity around each instrument... - Gramophone Magazine, June 2018 M


----------



## Helgi

Debussy Préludes with Francesco Piemontesi


----------



## Neo Romanza

_From the Middle Ages, Op. 79_


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Adam - Overture to "Si j'etais roi" (Wolff/London STS)
Saint-Saens - Le Rouet d'Omphale (Dervaux/Angel)
Faure - Ballade for Piano & Orchestra, Op. 19 (Devetzi/Nonesuch)
Debussy/Cailliet - Clair de lune (Ormandy/Columbia)
Ravel - Rhapsodie espagnol (Martinon/Angel)*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Brahms Symphony No 3.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I was cooling out to 5 CDs by Anne-Sophie Mutter:

1. *Mozart*: _Sonatas for Violin and Piano K. 376, K. 302, K. 379, K. 454_ (w/Lambert Orkis, piano)
2. *Mozart*: _Sonatas for Violin and Piano K. 305, K. 378, K. 301, K. 481_ (w/Lambert Orkis, piano)
3. *Beethoven*: _Sonatas for Violin and Piano #9 "Kreutzer" and 10 _(w/Lambert Orkis, piano)
4. *Vivaldi*: _The Four Seasons_ (/Herbert Von Karajan/Vienna Philharmomic Orchestra)
5. *Mozart*: _Violin Concerto #5_; *Mendelssohn*: _Violin Concerto_ (Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)


----------



## The3Bs

Kalevi Aho ‎- Works For Solo Piano









Sonja Fräki

Experimental Saturday... Some interesting pieces.. on my first ever listen... will have to dedicate more time to this...


----------



## Enthusiast

I am not sure this was ever issued as a CD. I had it once as an LP and a few years ago managed to persuade someone to cut it to CD for me. I don't think any oboist in living memory came close to being as good as Holliger. He recorded the Strauss - a work I love - several times but this one is the best, I think. I am not sure he recorded the Mozart again after this.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 10

Symphony No. 21-22 & 23


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.2 in C minor, the "Resurrection". Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
> 
> Blown away by this performance so far. I'm reading along w/ score and my admiration for this symphony, which I've always loved, has damn near tripled. So good.


That was a phenomenal recording. Highly recommended to any lover of the Resurrection!

Now playing:










*Elliott Carter*: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei. Oliver Knussen, BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## The3Bs

Joseph Haydn - Piano Sonatas









Kristian Bezuidenhout

Keyboard Sonata in C Minor, Hob.XVI:20
Variations on the theme 'Gott erhalte Franz, den Kaiser' in G Major, Hob. i, 430
Partita in G Major, Hob. XVI:6
Sonata in C Major, Hob. XVI:48
Variations in F Minor, Hob. XVII:6

I am not a great fan of the fortepiano... but this is wonderful....Well recorded and beautifully played!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

The 1st:


----------



## The3Bs

Vivaldi ‎- Les Quatre Saisons & Autres Concertos









Amandine Beyer
Gli Incogniti

Concerto Pour Deux Violons Et Violoncelle RV 578a En Sol Mineur | G Minor | G Moll 
Concerto Pour Violon RV 372 "Per Signora Chiara" En B Majeur | B Flat Major | B Dur

"La Primavera" Concerto Pour Violon Op. 8 No. 1 RV 269 En Mi Majeur | E Major | E Dur 
"L'Estate" Concerto Pour Violon Op. 8 No. 2 RV 315 En Sol Mineur | G Minor | G Moll 
"L'Autunno" Concerto Pour Violon Op. 8 No. 3 RV 293 En Fa Majeur | F Major | F Dur 
"L'Inverno" Concerto Pour Violon Op. 8 No. 4 RV 297 En Fa Mineur | F Minor | F Moll

Concerto Pour Violon RV 390 En Si Mineur | B Minor | H Moll

Brilliant, brilliant brilliant... fast, dynamic.. very well recorded.. an Audiophile class recording.
In the same style of Carmignola first foray into the 4 seasons with the Sonatori... just a tad even faster and more dynamic here and there.... I like it!!!!


----------



## sonance

Rogerx said:


> I love those concertos I have this one.


Rogerx - Yes, these piano concertos by Hérold are quite enjoyable and don't have to hide!

---------------
Now turning to a favorite of mine:

Philippe Hersant (* 1948)

- Violin Concerto (2003; Augustin Dumay, violin; Orchestre National de Fance/Jonathan Darlington)
- Der Wanderer (for chamber orchestra and male choir after a poem by Georg Trakl; 2002; Choeur de Radio France/Michel Tranchant; Orchestre National de France/Jonathan Darlington)
- Streams (for piano and orchestra; 2000; Alice Ader, piano; Orchestre Symphonique de la Radio Danoise/Thomas Dausgard)
(densité 21)










and some selections:

- Paysage avec ruines (for mezzo and orchestra; 1999; Luisa Islam Ali Zade; Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Ernest Martinez Izquierdo)
- Im fremden Land (for clarinet, string quartet and piano; 2002; Jérôme Comte, clarinet; Alice Ader, piano; Quatuor Renoir)
- Chants du Sud (for solo violin; 1996; Hélène Collerette)
(densité 21)










- Cello Concerto no. 1 (1989)
- Pavane (for solo viola; 1987)
Siegfried Palm, cello; Ensemble Alternance/Arturo Tamayo (harmonia mundi)










- Cello Concerto no. 2 (1997)
Cyrille Tricoire, cello; Orchestre National de Montpellier/Juray Valčuha (accord)










- Piano Trio (Variations sur "La Sonnerie de Sainte-Geneviève-du-Mont" de Marin Marais; 1998; Pierre Colombet, violin; Raphaël Merlin, cello; Johan Farjot, piano
(triton)










Tomorrow I'll continue with Hersant.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Trois Petites Liturgies De La Présence Divine 
1.Antienne De La Conversation Intérieure 
2.Séquence Du Verbe, Cantique Divin 
3.Psalmodie De L'Ubiquité Par Amour

Couleurs De La Cité Céleste 
Hymne 
Chant Des Déportés


----------



## Guest

A brilliant player.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 3 & 4 from another of the great Beethoven sets that came out quite recently ...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Goldberg Variations - Beatrice Rana.


----------



## Enthusiast

La Fauvette des jardins - a short work (not even 30 minutes!) provided as a filler to this set:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I just listened to my very first work ever from Martinu. His first symphony. Wow. I think I just found one of my new favorite composers. Belohlavek is becoming one of my favorite conductors between this and his Dvorak cycle. So much for Brahms today...


----------



## Itullian

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I just listened to my very first work ever from Martinu. His first symphony. Wow. I think I just found one of my new favorite composers. Belohlavek is becoming one of my favorite conductors between this and his Dvorak cycle. So much for Brahms today...
> 
> View attachment 137843


He did a great Brahms cycle too.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Itullian said:


> He did a great Brahms cycle too.


Thanks. I'll check it out.
This place is killing my wallet.


----------



## Neo Romanza

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I just listened to my very first work ever from Martinu. His first symphony. Wow. I think I just found one of my new favorite composers. Belohlavek is becoming one of my favorite conductors between this and his Dvorak cycle. So much for Brahms today...
> 
> View attachment 137843


I absolutely adore Martinů. If you need any help with the composer (i. e. recommendations, suggestions, etc.), then please don't hesitate to ask. His oeuvre is huge.


----------



## Itullian

Sooo, we'll see. 
The sound is excellent.


----------



## Dimace

sonance said:


> Philippe Hersant (* 1948)
> 
> - Violin Concerto (2003; Augustin Dumay, violin; Orchestre National de Fance/Jonathan Darlington)
> - Der Wanderer (for chamber orchestra and male choir after a poem by Georg Trakl; 2002; Choeur de Radio France/Michel Tranchant; Orchestre National de France/Jonathan Darlington)
> - Streams (for piano and orchestra; 2000; Alice Ader, piano; Orchestre Symphonique de la Radio Danoise/Thomas Dausgard)
> (densité 21)
> 
> and some selections:
> 
> - Paysage avec ruines (for mezzo and orchestra; 1999; Luisa Islam Ali Zade; Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Ernest Martinez Izquierdo)
> - Im fremden Land (for clarinet, string quartet and piano; 2002; Jérôme Comte, clarinet; Alice Ader, piano; Quatuor Renoir)
> - Chants du Sud (for solo violin; 1996; Hélène Collerette)
> (densité 21)
> 
> - Cello Concerto no. 1 (1989)
> - Pavane (for solo viola; 1987)
> Siegfried Palm, cello; Ensemble Alternance/Arturo Tamayo (harmonia mundi)
> 
> - Cello Concerto no. 2 (1997)
> Cyrille Tricoire, cello; Orchestre National de Montpellier/Juray Valčuha (accord)
> 
> - Piano Trio (Variations sur "La Sonnerie de Sainte-Geneviève-du-Mont" de Marin Marais; 1998; Pierre Colombet, violin; Raphaël Merlin, cello; Johan Farjot, piano
> (triton)
> 
> Tomorrow I'll continue with Hersant.


Wai, wai! Wo hast du ihn gefunden? :lol:

A complete unknown to me composer, with many (as it looks) recordings. Something (and someone) I must explore and find more. Thanks for this presentation (s)!


----------



## Itullian

This set is completely awesome!!!
If you like the cello get it!


----------



## 13hm13

MOZART - Anima Eterna Brugge/ Jos van Immerseel - Concerto in E Flat - K365 







Mozart - Symphonies, Concertos, Sonatas - Jos van Immerseel


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire recording:










Debussy is the only composer who I felt not only a deep connection with, but who I also would hang on my wall. As it turns out, I have a framed photograph of the man himself hanging on the wall in my room. No other composer has meant more to me than Debussy.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Neo Romanza said:


> This entire recording:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debussy is the only composer who I felt not only a deep connection with, but who I also would hang on my wall. As it turns out, I have a framed photograph of the man himself hanging on the wall in my room. No other composer has meant more to me than Debussy.


I'm relatively new to Debussy, but the first time I ever heard Haitink's La Mer I knew I was going to be a fan.


----------



## Neo Romanza

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I'm relatively new to Debussy, but the first time I ever heard Haitink's La Mer I knew I was going to be a fan.


I love all aspects of Debussy's music from the solo piano works, chamber works, orchestral music, melodies, etc. He is very much worth your time. He's also widely considered one of the most important composers of all-time. It's too bad he couldn't have lived another 15 years or so.


----------



## senza sordino

Current listening this week.

Bach Orchestral Suites 1-4. A fantastic pair of disks









Bach Brandenburg Concerti #1-6









Bach Complete Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin. I don't listen to this very often, as I can play about ten of these myself. But it's nice to hear it once year or so.









Bach Cello Suites









Bach Concerto in Dm for Two Violins (BWV 1043 - the famous one), Concerto in A for solo violin, Concerto in E for solo violin, Concerto in Dm for two violins (BWV 1060 - an arrangement of a lost original)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bach - 6 Partitas - Irma Issakadze (piano)


----------



## pianozach

This morning, instead of starting the day with some pleasant classical, it was our first Zoom rehearsals for *The Pirates of Penzance*.

Monday we have a live Covid-19 sensitive social distancing rehearsal . . .

I'll be over . . . . . . . . . . . here . . . . . . . and the cast members are in side by side cubicles on a 60' wide x 4' deep stage platform over . . . . . . . . . there.

It's a whole new normal/abnormal.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - chamber music and vocal/choral works without orchestra for tonight.

_The House of Life_ - cycle of six songs for voice and piano [Texts: Dante Gabriel Rossetti] (1903):
_Songs of Travel_ - cycle of nine songs for baritone and piano [Texts: Robert Louis Stevenson] (1901-04):










_Mass_ in G-minor for unaccompanied mixed choir (1922):










_Whitsunday Hymn_ - version for tenor and unaccompanied mixed choir, from _Three Choral Hymns_ for tenor or baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Miles Coverdale, after Martin Luther] (1929):










String Quartet no.1 in G minor (1908 - rev. 1921):
_Phantasy Quintet_ for two violins, two violas and cello (1912):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor (1942-43):


----------



## Malx

Gerard Grisey, Quatre Chants pour Franchir Le Seuil Ludwig Orchestra, Barbara Hannigan (Soprano & Conductor).


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 1*
Leonard Bernstein/NYPO

I love Shostakovich, but I'm only intimately familiar with a small handful of his symphonies. Looking to remedy that by working through the cycle throughout the next week or so, starting with this surprisingly interesting first symphony - not a bad effort at all for someone just graduating conservatory, and quintessentially Shostian in its blatant hilarity and grotesquerie.


----------



## jim prideaux

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I just listened to my very first work ever from Martinu. His first symphony. Wow. I think I just found one of my new favorite composers. Belohlavek is becoming one of my favorite conductors between this and his Dvorak cycle. So much for Brahms today...
> 
> View attachment 137843


As a great 'fan' of the Martinu symphonies can I just point out one thing you might find useful. In my experience the 2nd seems to attract the least attention and yet is the one I turn to with the greatest frequency and perhaps falls into that ambiguous category referred to as 'underrated'......As I have banged on about this before on here I just thought this was an opportunity to alert you (respectfully) to this...…...


----------



## Guest002

Rollicking good fun: Bruch's violin concerto, Malcolm Sargent, New Symphony Orchestra of London, Jascha Heifetz (violin).

Sounds as if it was recorded yesterday!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: Symphony #45
Ton Koopman & Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with five by Yehudi Menuhin or Baron Menuhin, of Stoke d'Abernon in the County of Surrey:

1. *Ravi Shankar*: _Prabhati, Sware -Kakali, Raga Piloo, Dhun, Raga Ananda Bhairava, Tenderness, Twilight Mood_ (Yehudi Menuhin, violin; Ravi Shankar, sitar; Ala Rhaka, tabla, and friends)
2. *Georges Enesco*: _Violin Sonata #3 "In the Popular Rumanian Style"_ (Yehudi Menuhin, violin; Hephzibah Menuhin, piano) ; *Karol Szymanowski*: _Nocturne and Tarantella_; *Sergei Prokofiev*: _Violin Sonata #1_; *Maurice Ravel*: _Piece in the Form of Habanera_ (Yehudi Menuhin, violin; Marcel Gazelle, piano); _Tzigane_ (Yehudi Menuhin, piano; Artur Balsom, piano)
3. *Johann Sebastion Bach*: _Sonata for Piano and Violin #4_; *Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Sonata for Piano and Violin #10_; *Arnold Schoenberg*: _Phantasy for Violin and Piano_ (Yehudi Menuhin, violin; Glenn Gould, piano)
4. *Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Trio for Piano, Violin, and Cello #5 "Ghost"_; *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: _Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello K. 564_; *Frank Bridge*: _Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello #2_ (Benjamin Brittten, piano; Yehudi Menuhin, violin; Maurice Gendron, cello)
5. *Bela Bartok*: _Violin Concerto #2_ (Yehudi Menuhin, violin/Antal Dorati/New philharmonia Orchestra); _6 movements from 44 Duos for Two Violins_ (Yehudi Menuhin, Nell Gotkovsky, violins); _Sonata for Solo Violin_ (Yehudi Menuhin, violin)

While I think that Isaac Stern, Zino Francescatti or Anne-Sophie Mutter has a richer and warmer tone than Menuhin, who can criticize Mehunin's prolific repertoire and collaborations? A lot of times when classical musicians try to branch off into cross-overs with other genres it comes out sounding like mush, but Menuhin seems to right at home jamming with Ravi Shankar and his fellowship of Indian musicians. Next up, Menuhin plays Georges Enesco's _Violin Sonata #3 "In the Popular Rumanian Style"_. Is this really a great piece of chamber music or do I just like it because it was the first one I ever happened to hear as a teenager and was captivated by the jagged edges? After hearing Menuhin's collaborations with the incredible Glenn Gould, it's on to some trios featuring one of England's foremost composers, Benjamin Britten, on piano, and Maurice Gendron on cello. We round things out with some musc by Bartok, and Menuhin really kicks it in on the _Sonata for Solo Violin_.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: Symphony #45
Trevor Pinnock & The English Concert


----------



## Biwa

CPE Bach
Symphony in E Minor, Wq 178 
Oboe Concerto in E-flat Major, Wq 165 
Harpsichord Concerto in D Minor, Wq 17 
Symphony in D Major, Wq 183/1

Alfredo Bernardini (Oboe)
Christian Kjos (Harpsichord)
Barokkanerne


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E flat major, Op 55 'Eroica'

Toscanini, NBC Symphony Orchestra, 1951


----------



## tortkis

Sylvius Leopold Weiss (1687-1750): Sonatas - Wolfgang Rübsam (lute harpsichord)








https://www.wolfgangrubsam.com/weiss


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Symphony No. 39 (Bernstein/Wiener Philharmoniker)



> Leonard Bernstein's Late Mozart Symphony recordings come from the 1980s when the market was deluged with "authentic" and "period" style offerings from the likes of Trevor Pinnock and Christopher Hogwood. Bernstein, never a slave to fashion, conjured up some wonderfully "old fashioned" performances, full of rich orchestral sonorities, generous helpings of vibrato, and unabashedly romantic pacing, phrasing, and rubato. That's not to say that Bernstein's renditions are stylistically inappropriate, for it's a palpable sense of joy in music making that comes across most strongly in these readings. - ClassicsToday


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: Symphony #45
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

Antonín Dvořák: Symphonies No. 6 in D major, Op. 60 and No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70
Česká filharmonie, Jiři Bělohlávek

General take: these are warm, big-hearted performances. I'm used to a bit more rhythmic edge, but I'm making the adjustment easily and finding quite a lot to enjoy.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 1_


----------



## Helgi

Beethoven's Missa solemnis and a few Bach cantatas with Philippe Herreweghe and Collegium Vocale Gent, from this delightful little anniversary collection:










Listening to Bach cantatas on a Saturday night makes me feel:
a) good
b) _old_


----------



## Knorf

J. S. Bach: Concertos for multiple harpsichords, BWV 1060-1064
Alexandra Codreanu, Rainer Oster, Jon Laukvik
Ensemble Parlando

Wonderfully stylish renditions.


----------



## Guest




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

jim prideaux said:


> As a great 'fan' of the Martinu symphonies can I just point out one thing you might find useful. In my experience the 2nd seems to attract the least attention and yet is the one I turn to with the greatest frequency and perhaps falls into that ambiguous category referred to as 'underrated'......As I have banged on about this before on here I just thought this was an opportunity to alert you (respectfully) to this...…...


Hey I appreciate it. I'll be sure to give it another listen.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Knorf said:


> Antonín Dvořák: Symphonies No. 6 in D major, Op. 60 and No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70
> Česká filharmonie, Jiři Bělohlávek
> 
> General take: these are warm, big-hearted performances. I'm used to a bit more rhythmic edge, but I'm making the adjustment easily and finding quite a lot to enjoy.


I really love this recording. I ended up ordering it from the Presto sale. It should be here sometime next year, but I can stream it until then! :lol:


----------



## 13hm13

There are a couple of "Gothic" recordings ... this one from a minor label (Marco Polo) is surprisingly good:

Havergal Brian - Symphony No. 1 gothic
(Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra, Slovak Philharmonic Choir, Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra)
Conductor: Ondrej Lenard


----------



## Joe B

Howard Hanson leading the Eastman Rochester Orchestra and Chorus in three of his own compostions:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Smymphony # 45 in F sharp minor, "Farewell"

Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59, No. 2
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 2 "Antar", Op. 9_


----------



## pmsummer

UNE DOUCEUR VIOLENTE
_17th century Lute Music_
*Jacques de Gallot - Pierre Gallot - Charles Mouton*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Rameé_


----------



## Joe B

CD 1 - "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis" by Ralph Vaughn Williams (Aurora Orchestra lead by Alexandra Wood)

CD 2 - "An Oxford Elegy" by Ralph Vaughn Williams (Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and Aurora Orchestra with Simon Callow)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn Piano trios
Disc 1
Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 2

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Mendelssohn: Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 11
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Something short and sweet to end my day:


----------



## Sonata

Working on a few boxed sets
*
Corelli: Complete edition*. Lovely and relaxing albeit with a sameness to the music after awhile, so I am going through slowly, interspersing a few sonatas in between the other works I listen to

*Beethoven Piano Trios*: with Vladimir Ashkenazy, Itzhak Perlman and Lynn Harrel. I really like these trios
*
The Liszt Collection*: Faust and Dante Symphonies as well as his tone poems


----------



## Neo Romanza

Honegger: _Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae basiliensis", H. 191_

From this set:


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Violin Concertos

Alina Ibragimova (violin)

State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia 'Evgeny Svetlanov', Vladimir Jurowski

Ibragimova is the latest to make you think you've never heard [the First Concerto] played better, and her intense relationship with Vladimir Jurowski and the current incarnation of Yevgeny Svetlanov's... - BBC Music Magazine, July 2020,

Release Date: 29th May 2020

Presto Recording of the Week
29th May 2020
Record of the Week
Record Review
6th June 2020
Record of the Week
Recording of the Week
BBC Music Magazine
July 2020
Recording of the Week


----------



## NLAdriaan

Just got this set and am now listening to No 103, the Drrrrrummm Rolllll. Sounds like Bruggen's natural habitat and for me a late discovery of Haydn. Great 13 cd set, which I found on a free ad site.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák & Herbert - Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi

Gautier Capuçon gives a richly lyrical and sympathetic account of Herbert's Concerto, reaching heights of eloquence in its beguiling slow movement and revelling in the virtuosity of the latter...


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20

Hagen Quartett

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major

I have a sudden urge for Haydn .:angel:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Prokofiev: Symphony #5
Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Guest002

Martin Haselböck conducting Weiner Akademie and Vokalensemble Nova in Porpora's 'Il Gedone', a 1737 oratorio (essentially, the Biblical story of Gideon).

Porpora was born just after Bach (1686) and died a bit after Handel (1768). So it sounds as you'd expect high Baroque oratorio to sound! The title role is meant to be sung by a castrato, which makes it a bit tiresome for these ears after a while! The level of musical invention saves it, though. Two thumbs up!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Ralph Vaughan Williams - orchestral works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

_In the Fen Country_ - 'symphonic impression' for orchestra (1904):
_Norfolk Rhapsody no.1_ for orchestra (1906 - rev. 1914):
Suite for orchestra from the music for Aristophanes's play _The Wasps_ (1909):
_Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_ for string orchestra (1910 - rev. 1913 and 1919):
_A London Symphony_ [Symphony no.2] for orchestra (1911-13 - rev. 1918, 1920 and 1933):
_The Lark Ascending_ for violin and orchestra (1914):
_A Pastoral Symphony_ [Symphony no. 3] for orchestra, with wordless soprano in finale (1921):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One of those sets that is never quite the same. Each time I listen to it I notice some detail I'd missed the first time around. I find Callas's unconventional Carmen endlessly fascinating, "like Piaf singing _La vie en rose_, or Dietrich in _The Blue Angel,_ which is inimitable, unforgettable, and on no account to be missed", according to Richard Osborne in _The Gramophone_.

My review here https://tsaraslondon.wordpress.com/2017/01/06/the-callas-carmen/


----------



## The3Bs

Dieterich Buxtehude - Buxtehude by Arrangement - The Complete Piano Transcriptions by August Stradal









Meilin Ai

Last night was an evening with only Piano....
This start was Fantastic!!!! I must confess that I do not know much of Buxtehude organ music... but this set of transcriptions left me very curious!!!! Well recorded and I liked what I heard! I do know that I enjoy some of Stradal's Bach transcriptions so when I saw this CD (in Spotify) it was a no brainer ... and I am very happy I did...


----------



## The3Bs

Franz Liszt (transcribed by August Stradal) ‎- The Complete Symphonic Poems, Transc. Stradal, Volume Three









Risto-Matti Marin

Hunnenschlacht (Symphonic Poem No. 11; 1856-57)
Festklänge (Symphonic Poem No. 7; 1853) 
Prometheus (Symphonic Poem No. 5; 1850)
Mazeppa (Symphonic Poem No. 6; 1851)

After Stradal's transcriptions from Buxtehude I tried this...
Again, irreproachable engineering from Toccata Classics.
I do not know much about the first 2 Symphonic poems and but liked very much the contrasts built in Hunnenschlacht. Both Prometheus and Mazeppa are brilliantly transcribed and played!!!


----------



## The3Bs

...and back to Kalevi Aho ‎- Works For Solo Piano









Sonja Fräki

After my first foray yesterday in the early afternoon I went for a second spin (Spotify).... in the Piano evening...
I still have not managed to internalize the Preludes, but I liked very much:
- Three Small Piano Pieces (1971)
- Two Easy Piano Pieces For Children (1983)
- Sonatina For Piano (1993)

Will have to have another go at the Preludes and Sonata....at a later date...


----------



## The3Bs

Domenico Scarlatti - Piano Sonatas, Vol. 2









Federico Colli

To start the day...
This was posted here a few weeks ago... and finally managed to get to it.



> "In this collection of Scarlatti's keyboard sonatas, Colli disdains the traditional same-key pairings, his own focusing instead on contrast, thus brilliantly illuminating each work's uniqueness. His beautiful sound consistently beguiles the ear." (Sunday Times)


----------



## sonance

Dimace said:


> Wai, wai! Wo hast du ihn gefunden? :lol:
> 
> A complete unknown to me composer, with many (as it looks) recordings. Something (and someone) I must explore and find more. Thanks for this presentation (s)!


Dimace - I don't remember when and how I found this composer. Probably I followed the discography of the pianist Alice Ader, of whom I'm quite fond. Ader performed a few of Hersant's works. 
And yes, Hersant's discography is quite impressive, besides the ones I posted yesterday and the ones I'll present in my next post I've got a few more - and am still curious about his next compositions. - 
In recent years though Hersant showed a great preference of composing choral works instead of instrumental/orchestral works. To be honest: I don't feel comfortable with many of his choral works, although I'm convinced that others will have a different view ... I won't give up hoping that there will come instrumental music again ...
For Hersant's biography (in English), catalogue und discography you might want to check his website:
http://www.philippehersant.com/html/en/biographie.html
[The site works fine except the topics "Last news" and "Diary" which have a technical problem.]


----------



## sonance

Philippe Hersant (* 1948), continued

Musique pour cordes
- Onze Caprices for two cellos (2003; Maryse Catello, Mi-sung Kim, cello)
- Choral (for cello and harp; 2004; Isabelle Moretti, harp; Henri Demarquette, cello)
- Sonata for cello solo (2003; Jacques Bernaert, cello)
- Onze Caprices for two violins (1994;Faustine Tremblay, Jan Orawiec, violin)
- In Nomine (for cello principal and six cellos; 2001; Jacques Bernaert, cello; L'Octuor de Violoncelles)
(triton)










Some selections again:

Music for Bassoon
- Hopi (for solo bassoon; 1985, rev. 1994)
- 8 Pieces (for bassoon and instrumental ensemble; 1995)
- Duo Sephardim (for viola and bassoon; 1993)
Andrea Bressan, bassoon; Ex Novo Ensemble; Mario Paladin, viola (brilliant)










And here are some of the above mentioned choral works. Until now I've only listened once to "Clair/Obscur" and "Instant limites", so it will be the second time listening. Maybe I'll like the works better now ...

Oeuvres chorales
- Poèmes chinois (for mixed choir and piano; 2002)
- Psaume CXXX (for mixed choir, viola da gamba and orgue positif; 1994)
Corine Dourous, piano; Christine Plubeau, viola da gamba; Michel Bourcier, orgue positif; Choeur de chemre Les Eléments/Joël Suhubiette (virgin)










Clair/Obscur
- Stabat mater (for ten voices and viola da gamba; 2002)
- Clair Obscur (for chamber choir and viola da gamba; 2008)
Christina Plubeau, viola da gamba; Ensemble Sequenza 9.3/Catherine Simonpietri (decca)










Clairvaux - Instant limites
- Wanderung (Goethe; for bassoon and female choir; 1998)
- Nostalgia (after J.S. Bach; for violin and mixed choir; 2008)
- Instant limites (texts by prisoners; for mixed choir and instruments ad libitum; 2012)
Pascal Gallois, bassoon, Régis Pasquier, violin; Ensemble vocal Aedes/Mathieu Romano (aeon)










By now you'll know that I'm very fond of this composer ...

I regret that earlier I didn't buy the CD with the viola concerto "Musical humors" (performer: Arnaud Thorette), it's out of print and not even one used CD is on offer ... There's a great performance by Gérard Caussé on YouTube - hopefully there will be a recording sometime.





And: Hersant has composed 4 string quartets and some other works for string quartet. It would be great to have a "complete" recording by a contemporary string quartet (group).


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, Scheherazade & Russian Easter Festival Overture

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Dimace

*Samson Francois* is not an ''ordinary'' super-great pianist. He is (this is official in France) a Cultural Treasure for the French. We are speaking, as I have already written, for the (maybe) best Chopin interpreter in the history (after the composer of course) and one of the best ever played works of French composers. (Ravel, I'm not expert here, is said that he is in the same level with Chopin). In this marvellous CDB we have, this is super important, Chopin's integral works and after him Debussy, Ravel, Franck, Faure etc. If someone loves the French Piano, music and composers, I could not suggest a better compilation than this. As a bonus, we have also among the other, some works of Samson himself, Bach and Beethoven. (and other composers I can't remember them right now are also here) What I can say is that I found his Bach SUPER (this means that is played not as a Bach) his Beethoven of the highest standards, despite some liberties they are good only for recitals and not for signature recording). Of course we DON'T buy Samson to listen Bach, Beethoven or Mozart (only ONE 6 min. piece from him) We buy him for his Chopin. And with him the Frenchman is giving the hell and the distraction to all the other great performers.(Rubinstein is an exception) (36XCD, EMI France, expensive to very expensive under EMI, maybe we have it also cheaper by Warner, which should be the same thing (perfect for the custom listeners and music lovers) but not very good, for the time being, collectible (bad for the collectors)


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Ries: Wind Notturni

Schweizer Blaeserensemble


----------



## Merl

More Scriabin? There may be a reason for this.


----------



## The3Bs

Anton Bruckner ‎- Symphony No. 8









Sir Georg Solti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Only at weekends I have the time and attention span for this kind of works....
After listening to Karajan (BPO) and Jochun (Dresden) and Fricsay (München) that manage to grip my attention throughout ... I feel myself drifting in and out with this CD... There are undoubtedly great moments (oh that brass!!!) in it and it is very well engineered as well... but...


----------



## Malx

Two Symphonies of different ilks this morning either side of a brisk walk:

Shostakovich, Symphony No 4 - Kondrashin.
Haydn, Symphony No 49 - Hannigan.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD 1

The Violin Sonatas


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Two Symphonies of different ilks this morning either side of a brisk walk:
> 
> Shostakovich, Symphony No 4 - Kondrashin.
> 
> View attachment 137878


Highest level collectible, my friend! Excellent investment. Congratulations. (I didn't listen this one. But I trust other collectors who said that is also SUPER as performance).


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

*Serenade in B flat.K361 "Gran Partita"*

A real Treasure,more so for wind-music lovers


----------



## Malx

Dimace said:


> Highest level collectible, my friend! Excellent investment. Congratulations. (I didn't listen this one. But I trust other collectors who said that is also SUPER as performance).


Unfortunately I only have lossless downloads at present. I like so many are waiting for the discs to fall to an affordable level, if ever - or are re-released in the future. However the good news is I can at least listen to these fine recordings in decent sound until that time arrives.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphonies 7 & 8 - NBC SO, Arturo Toscanini.


----------



## Vasks

*Foroni - Overture #3 (Liljefors/Sterling)
R. Schumann - Violin Sonata #3 (Beikircher/Arte Nova)
Kalliwoda - Symphony #7 (Spering/cpo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins: Miserere - Songs of Mercy and Redemption

Iestyn Davies (counter-tenor), Abel Selaocoe (cello)

Polyphony, Stephen Layton


----------



## The3Bs

Enthusiast said:


> Harnoncourt called it (them - Mozart's last three symphonies) the "Instrumental Oratorium". Savall has a different name - the Symphonic Testament - for the same idea that the three are really one large work. A fine pair of discs although I am not sure I needed two identical Symphony 40s just to help me over the disc change!
> 
> View attachment 137711


This very nice... so much rhythm without the loss of drama ...

Just finished the 40th and now on to 41st...


----------



## Malx

Sticking with Beethoven of the same vintage as Toscanini's Symphony recordings:
String Quartets No 11 Op 95 'Serioso', No 12 Op 127 & Grosse Fuge Op133 - Hungarian Quartet.


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, Scheherazade & Russian Easter Festival Overture
> 
> Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


My copy arrived yesterday. Amazing performance. V Petrenko, this orchestra and RLPO never let me down


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

SQ No. 2


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Krommer: Octets For Wind

Rotterdam Philharmonic Wind Ensemble


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137887


*Johannes Brahms*

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D major, op. 77
Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Orchestra in A minor, op. 102

Vadim Repin, violin
Truls Mørk, cello
Gewandhausorchester
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

2008


----------



## The3Bs

Franz Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 21 in B-Flat Major, D. 960 & Moments Musicaux 1 2 3 4 & 6









Vladimir Sofronitsky

Maybe these Arlecchino issues should not be trusted... but due to them I learned of Sofronitsky in a time there was noting else in the market!!!
I like all the contents of the CD with an out of this world D960 and the 2nd and 3rd Moment Musicaux are also heavenly!!


----------



## Malx

The latest BBC MM cover disc - Ravel, Daphnis & Chloe - BBC Scottish SO, Donald Runnicles.
A very decent live performance.


----------



## Flamme

'Sometimes,' says Simon Rattle, describing the thinking behind his Roots and Origins series, 'it's a good thing to have a connecting line and it can be a wonderful opportunity to explore all kinds of things that you might not usually explore and put things together than you might not necessarily think they might be happy bed mates.' So, hold on tight for an exhilarating journey from Hungary to the US, via Poland and Argentina.

The first half features what Rattle calls 'hearty folk music': Bartok's Hungarian Peasant Songs and a rare chance to hear Szymanowski's Polish folktale-inspired Harnasie, for tenor and chorus. The second half begins and ends with LSO principal clarinet, Chris Richards, making his way to the front of the stage for two of the great jazz-inspired clarinet concertos of the twentieth century. And in between, expect Latin rhythms and percussion from Argentine Osvaldo Golijov's 2009 Nazareno, based on music from his St Mark's Passion and written for tonight's performers Katia and Marielle Labèque.

Rattle sums it all up like this: 'Somehow these pieces together added to this wild middle east European first half should make a fantastic evening.'

Recorded last June at the Barbican Hall and presented by Martin Handley.

Béla Bartók: Hungarian Peasant Songs
Karol Szymanowski: Harnasie
Interval
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
Osvaldo Golijov (arr Gonzalo Grau): Nazareno for two pianos and orchestra
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue and Riffs

Edgaras Montvidas (tenor)
Chris Richards (clarinet)
Katia and Marielle Labèque (pianos)
London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra 
Simon Rattle (conductor)
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jwyw


----------



## SanAntone

Is this "classical" enough for this thread?

*West Side Story (New Broadway Cast Recording (2009)) *









Pretty good. Original Broadway cast album still the best.


----------



## Guest

The3Bs said:


> ...and back to Kalevi Aho ‎- Works For Solo Piano
> 
> View attachment 137871
> 
> 
> Sonja Fräki
> 
> After my first foray yesterday in the early afternoon I went for a second spin (Spotify).... in the Piano evening...
> I still have not managed to internalize the Preludes, but I liked very much:
> - Three Small Piano Pieces (1971)
> - Two Easy Piano Pieces For Children (1983)
> - Sonatina For Piano (1993)
> 
> Will have to have another go at the Preludes and Sonata....at a later date...


I've been enjoying this new release. His Piano Sonata No.2 is inspired by Beethoven's "Hammerklavier."


----------



## Itullian

15 & 22
Beautiful playing by orchestra and soloist.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - orchestral works part two for this evening.

_English Folk Song Suite_ for military band, arr. for orchestra by Gordon Jacob (orig. 1923 - arr. 1924):
_Job: A Masque for Dancing_ for orchestra (1930):
Symphony no.4 in F-minor for orchestra (1931-34):
_Fantasia on "Greensleeves"_ for string orchestra and harp, arr. by Ralph Greaves of a passage from the opera _Sir John in Love_ (orig. 1924-28 - arr. 1934):
Symphony no.5 in D for orchestra (1938-43):
Concerto for two pianos and orchestra - arr. by Joseph Cooper and Ralph Vaughan Williams of the Piano Concerto in C (orig. 1926-31 - arr. 1946):










_Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus_ for string orchestra and harp (1939):
Concerto in A-minor for oboe and string orchestra (1944):


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> Two Symphonies of different ilks this morning either side of a brisk walk:
> 
> Shostakovich, Symphony No 4 - Kondrashin.
> Haydn, Symphony No 49 - Hannigan.
> 
> View attachment 137878


I'm very upset with Qobuz: They suddenly quit carrying that wonderful recording of the complete Shostakovich Symphonies, and it's ridiculously expensive to buy these days.


----------



## Enthusiast

Three symphonies - 5, 6 and 7 - from the recent Haselbock Beethoven recordings. Along with the Adam Fischer and the second Norrington sets (and not forgetting Skrowaczewski) the Haselbock recordings are exceptionally good and represent for me a golden age of Beethoven recordings. I can't remember a time when so many exceptional sets were issued in such a short period. Haselbock, perhaps, is the most unusual with lots of new insights while the approaches taken by the others are perhaps more familiar even if the results are unusually good. I can't imagine anyone objecting to any of those sets (quite the contrary!) and I suspect that all four of them will remain for a long time in my top 10 Beethoven sets.


----------



## Guest

I'm working my way through this 8-hour 7-CD set again, one disc per day. (I don't think I have the mental or physical stamina to listen to it in one sitting!!)


----------



## cougarjuno

Massenet - Melodies


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Unfortunately I only have lossless downloads at present. I like so many are waiting for the discs* to fall to an affordable level,* if ever - or are re-released in the future. However the good news is I can at least listen to these fine recordings in decent sound until that time arrives.


It is very overpriced, I agree. For 135 Euros, I have seen scratches on the disks and the box wasn't in very good condition. Collectible item in not collectible condition… In sealed condition the price is unthinkable, etc. Melodia makes seldom reprints.


----------



## Dimace

SanAntone said:


> *Is this "classical" enough for this thread?*
> 
> *West Side Story (New Broadway Cast Recording (2009)) *
> 
> View attachment 137893
> 
> 
> Pretty good. Original Broadway cast album still the best.


It is super! I post here jazz and movies music. Serious music has no gerne.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000jv1n








Composer Gabriel Prokofiev on his new album featuring a concerto for turntables and orchestra, his career so far, and his relationship with his famous grandfather. Composer/Arranger Jonathan Rea talks us through his arrangement of Be Thou My Vision for hundreds of performers across Ireland released online last week. Music from Doreen Curran and Ruth McGinley's Rosemary Street Session. John explores Alexander Pushkin's Northern Irish connection this week.


----------



## Guest

Excellent arrangements for two guitars and very well played.


----------



## Itullian

3 & 4
Excellent


----------



## ribonucleic

Schubert - Piano Sonata in B-flat Major, D.960 (Kempff)



> Deutsche Grammophon repackages Wilhelm Kempff's classic Schubert sonata cycle in a space-saving box, and slashes the cost down to budget price. In addition, the performances have been sonically upgraded. An A/B comparison between DG's previous edition and the present remastering reveals Kempff's magical, intimate sonority to take on newfound robustness and detail. You can better ascertain Kempff's sparse and subtle pedaling, and there seems to be more air between the notes. These improvements reinforce the pianist's innate stylistic grasp and unpressured authority in this music.
> 
> Kempff's virtuosity is very real, yet never draws attention to itself. He approaches Schubert not so much as a two-handed pianist as a one-man chamber ensemble, or a seasoned lieder singer backed by a sensitive accompanist. There are, of course, a wealth of great individual Schubert Sonata interpretations that differ from, and even surpass Kempff's individual readings. But if you love the Schubert Sonatas, your life will be poorer for not knowing Kempff's irreplaceable recordings. Artistic Quality:10 / Sound Quality: 10 - ClassicsToday


----------



## Malx

Nicholas Kenyon's choice for Mozart's symphony No 39 on radio three's Building a Library yesterday was Rene Jacobs. In the recent past I have found myself often at odds with the presenters selections (normal I guess) but on this occasion this is a recording I rate highly.









Edit - I was enjoying this so much I also listened to Symphony No 40 - superb Mozart recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137898


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

The Complete Music for Piano Trio

The Florestan Trio

2003-2004, compilation 2011


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Music for SPC*

Solti and the London Phil.


----------



## Knorf

My personal Bach cantata pilgrimage continues. First Sunday after Trinity.
J. S. Bach: Cantatas BWV 75, 39, and 20
Gillian Keith, Wilke te Brummelstroete, Paul Agnew, Dietrich Henschel
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## The3Bs

ribonucleic said:


> Schubert - Piano Sonata in B-flat Major, D.960 (Kempff)


They could have chosen a brighter picture though.... cold and colorless isn't a picture that comes to mind when I think of Kempff's Schubert...


----------



## Itullian

The3Bs said:


> They could have chosen a brighter picture though.... cold and colorless isn't a picture that comes to mind when I think of Kempff's Schubert...


There's a newer Kempff Schubert box that's more complete with a better cover.


----------



## Joe B

Heinz Holliger performing G.Ph. Telemann's "Twelve Fantasies for Oboe Solo":










The cover on my disc has the same two photos, but the background color is a light orange/red.
This is the first compact disc I ever bought. Released in 1983 by Denon, this is when I began collecting classical music on CD. Prior to that, my 'collection' consisted of rock and roll LP's and a handle full of Fritz Reiner and Eugene Ormandy LP's.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Martinu...


----------



## The3Bs

To end the day: The Mravinsky Collection
Tchaikovsky, Brahms, Mussorgsky - Symphony No. 5 & Nutcracker Suite / Symphony No. 3 & Rehearsals / Dawn Over The Moscow River









Evgeny Mravinsky
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

CD1:
Suite From The Nutcracker, Op. 71
Symphony No. 5 In E Minor, Op. 64

Apart from some crowd health issues (coughs) ... a wonderful testimony of Mravinsky


----------



## Itullian

Etudes Opus 10 & 25
Awesome set


----------



## Neo Romanza

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Martinu...
> 
> View attachment 137902
> View attachment 137903
> View attachment 137904
> View attachment 137905
> View attachment 137906


All extremely fine recordings, too.


----------



## Knorf

Christopher Rouse: Symphony No. 2, Flute Concerto, _Phaethon_
Carol Wincenc
Houston Symphony Orchestra, Christoph Eschenbach

New arrival!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing my foray into Holmboe's SQs:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Neo Romanza said:


> All extremely fine recordings, too.


I've had some good advice...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> Christopher Rouse: Symphony No. 2, Flute Concerto, _Phaethon_
> Carol Wincenc
> Houston Symphony Orchestra, Christoph Eschenbach
> 
> New arrival!


I'm not familiar with that recording but this one on BIS with Bezaly and Gilbert is quite fine:


----------



## Guest




----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Christopher Rouse: Symphony No. 2, Flute Concerto, _Phaethon_
> Carol Wincenc
> Houston Symphony Orchestra, Christoph Eschenbach
> 
> New arrival!


Damn, I just saw this at the record store today. Knowing nothing of Rouse I put it back on the shelf. What do you think?


----------



## Joe B

Masahito Tanaka with Kazue Kojima (piano) playing his favorites:









Melodie (arr. for bassoon and piano) - *Lenom*
Salut d'amour, Op. 12 (arr. for bassoon and piano) - *Elgar*
Hora Staccato (arr. for bassoon and piano) - *Dinicu/J. Heifetz*
Etude No. 19 in C-Sharp Minor, Op. 25, No. 7 - *Chopin/Glazunov*
Air napolitain, Op. 8 (arr. for bassoon and piano) - *Genin*
Liebesfreud (arr. for bassoon and piano) - *Kreisler*
Liebesleid (arr. for bassoon and piano) - *Kreisler*
Adagio, Op. 9 - *Weissenborn*
From Jewish Life: I. Prayer - *Bloch*
Sakura, Sakura (Cherry Blossoms) - *Traditional/Yamamoto*
Espana, Op. 165: II. Tango - *Albeniz*
14 Songs, Op. 34: No. 14. Vocalise - *Rachmaninov*
No. 3. Asturiana	- *de Falla*
No. 7. Polo - *de Falla*
Elegie, Op. 24 - *Faure*
Romance Op. 36 - *Saint-Saens*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Luigi Cherubini*: Requiem in C minor. Riccardo Muti, Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Chorus

This is my first listen to anything Cherubini. So far so good, but I find it odd diving into a composer's work, knowing nothing of his style, with a requiem, as this is a genre that typically is not terribly characteristic of a composer's work in general.


----------



## WVdave

Boccherini; 6 Quintets, Op.45
Allegri String Quartet, Sarah Francis
Serenata ‎- 433 173-2, CD, Album, Reissue, Remastered, Europe, 1992.


----------



## 13hm13

Superb performance, subpar 1972 DG recording ....

Mozart, Berliner Philharmoniker • Karl Böhm, Thomas Brandis ‎- "Haffner" - Serenade


----------



## Itullian

3 & 4


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
Guro Kleven Hagen, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra & Bjarte Engeset


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> Damn, I just saw this at the record store today. Knowing nothing of Rouse I put it back on the shelf. What do you think?


Really interesting stuff. Rouse is not my favorite, but there's a lot worth hearing without a doubt. The performance and recording are top shelf, beyond any doubt.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Really interesting stuff. Rouse is not my favorite, but there's a lot worth hearing without a doubt. The performance and recording are top shelf, beyond any doubt.


I'm afraid I don't even know the first thing about Rouse except that he's American and he's still alive... right? (Edit: A cursory search proves that no, that is not right-he died last fall, quite too young, it seems, at 70). I'll have to find one of these on Youtube and go back for the disc if it sounds good.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in spiritual songs from the Baltic States:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Ein Heldenleben, op.40. Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra

I picked this up on the strength of high praise from our very own Brahmsianhorn, whose opinions and preferences occasionally coincide with mine. It seems he's right about this recording, it is really good, but less so, I think, than my other Heldenleben, the legendary 1954 recording from Fritz Reiner and the CSO. This is not one of my favorite works and Strauss is not one of my favorite composers (though I do like him), but there is something very special about this work in particular. I probably won't be listening to them in this session, but the Szell/Cleveland recordings on the same disc are also great. I think overall Szell was probably one of the greatest Strauss conductors of all time...


----------



## Neo Romanza

I'm starting to come around to Suk. This is a fine recording. It seems his music can be divided up into two periods: the Dvořákian-influenced early years and later period works after he lost wife. Of course, losing his teacher Dvořák was also a blow, but having both him and his wife pass almost around the same time must have been traumatic. It was after this that his music took on a sombre tone.


----------



## flamencosketches

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm starting to come around to Suk. This is a fine recording. It seems his music can be divided up into two periods: the Dvořákian-influenced early years and later period works after he lost wife. Of course, losing his teacher Dvořák was also a blow, but having both him and his wife pass almost around the same time must have been traumatic. It was after this that his music took on a sombre tone.


I love the Serenade for Strings. I actually prefer it to the Dvořák Serenade it must have been modeled after. But that's all I've heard from Suk, I really ought to branch out. I know his Asrael Symphony is supposed to be quite good, dark & elegiac for his wife and father-in-law/teacher.


----------



## Neo Romanza

flamencosketches said:


> I love the Serenade for Strings. I actually prefer it to the Dvořák Serenade it must have been modeled after. But that's all I've heard from Suk, I really ought to branch out. I know his Asrael Symphony is supposed to be quite good, dark & elegiac for his wife and father-in-law/teacher.


This is a fine work, indeed, flamencosketches. I'm not sure if I prefer it to the Dvořák, but I don't really like pitting these two very different composers against each other. Yes, you should definitely hear more Suk. _Summer's Tale_ and _Fairy Tale_ are two great pieces to hear next. I would hold off the _Asrael Symphony_ until you've heard _The Ripening_.


----------



## Knorf

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major
Orchestre des Champs-Élysées, Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Neo Romanza

flamencosketches said:


> Damn, I just saw this at the record store today. Knowing nothing of Rouse I put it back on the shelf. What do you think?


You didn't ask me, but Rouse is worth your time. The _Flute Concerto_ is a masterpiece, IMHO. His _Symphony No. 2_ is also quite good, but as I have pointed earlier, I don't know the Eschenbach recording. I have Gilbert on BIS.


----------



## flamencosketches

Neo Romanza said:


> This is a fine work, indeed, flamencosketches. I'm not sure if I prefer it to the Dvořák, but I don't really like pitting these two very different composers against each other. Yes, you should definitely hear more Suk. _Summer's Tale_ and _Fairy Tale_ are two great pieces to hear next. I would hold off the _Asrael Symphony_ until you've heard _The Ripening_.


Okay, I think I'll seek those pieces out first then. Thanks.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony, Britten Sinfonia and soloists in Sir Karl Jenkins "Miserere":


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Trios
disc 2
Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Arrau1233

This is great. I'm now listening. ¿Does anyone else enjoy listening with headphones much better?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Saw these recommended upthread and decided to give them a go. Funny thing is I really don't like choral music but Requiem is one of my favorite works ever. Anyway both of these were great.


----------



## Rogerx

*June 15 Edvard Grieg*



Grieg: Three Concerti for Violin and Chamber Orchestra

based on the sonatas for violin and piano

Henning Kraggerud (violin)

Tromsø Chamber Orchestra

Kraggerud, as director of the Tromso Chamber Orchestra, has provided its players with some very attractive repertoire and they clearly respond with enthusiasm, producing performances that are...


----------



## tortkis

Wilhelm Stenhammar: String Quartets No.1 in C major & No.2 in C minor - Stenhammar Quartet (BIS)









Very fine Romantic string quartets. I am looking forward to listening to other quartets by Stenhammar.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Nocturne (New Year Music), Op. 7_


----------



## Rogerx

Mayr: Stabat Mater in F minor, Eja mater & Ave maris stella

Jaewon Yun (soprano), Theresa Holzhauser (contralto), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Virgil Mischok (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus, Members of the Bavarian State Opera Chorus, Concerto de Bassus, I Virtuosi Italiani, Franz Hauk


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2, 4 & 9 'Kreutzer'

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)

[Libeer] and Lorenzo Gatto cover the ground like thoroughbreds, with exemplary virtuosity…an alert, personable recital - Gramophone Magazine, September 2016


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh
Jiří Bělohlávek & Prague Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marinera

*Charpentier - Lecons de Tenebres.* Il Seminario Musicale, Gerard Lesne, Sandrine Piau
CD1 - Office du Jeudi Saint - Tenebrae for Maundy Thursday


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Otello

Jonas Kaufmann (Otello), Federica Lombardi (Desdemona), Carlos Álvarez (Iago), Orchestra e Coro dell'Academia Nationale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

Here we go, first time listening.


----------



## Bourdon

*De lalande*

Tenebrae


----------



## adriesba

Just listened to this yesterday:

View attachment 137927


I absolutely loved it!
It has a nice variety.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - orchestral works part three of three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Partita_ for double string orchestra (1948):
_Concerto Grosso_ for three groups of strings (1950):
Romance in D-flat major for harmonica and orchestra (1951):










Symphony no.6 in E-minor for orchestra (1944-47 - rev. 1950):
_Sinfonia antartica_ [Symphony no.7] for wordless soprano, wordless mixed choir and orchestra (1949-52):
Symphony no.8 in D-minor for orchestra (1953-55):
Symphony no.9 in E-minor for orchestra (1956-57):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas


----------



## Malx

John Taverner, Missa Mater Christi Sanctissima - The Sixteen, Harry Christophers.


----------



## jim prideaux

Peter Donohoe, Paul Daniel and the English Northern Sinfonia.

Walton-Sinfonia Concertante, Hindemith Variations.

As I mentioned in a post I contributed the other day the Naxos Walton series is an example if just how great this supposed 'budget' label can be. These two particular works shine.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.3 in E-flat major, op.55, the "Eroica". Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic

Not the smartest purchase I ever made being that I already have the earlier "Royal Edition" with symphonies 1 & 3, but hey, it was $1 and I got a nice lecture out of the bargain. The performance is killer, an Eroica for the books, and one of the highlights of the cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Gramophone Magazine November 2018

Here is an artist who palpably adores and reveres JSB in equal measure, and makes sense of a programme that could have sounded bitty…In terms of pianistic lineage, Ólafsson combines the fantasy of Maria João Pires and Martha Argerich with the contrapuntal élan of Piotr Anderszewski. But he is very much his own man.

November 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Winner - Instrumental
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Instrumental
Recording of the Year
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Recording of the Year
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2019
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Nominated - Instrumental
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Nominated - Instrumental


----------



## sonance

I'm quite well aware that my list of French composers is inconsistent, as there are many famous composers who - besides their country of origin - could be considered to be French composers, too: think of Chopin, of Cherubini, of Stravinsky, of Tansman; some even obtaining French citizenship. For some reason though, maybe because of first impressions, I normally stick to the country of origin, so Chopin of course is Polish (well, he thought of himself to be only Polish, despite his French citizenship), Cherubini Italian, Stravinsky Russian (despite his French and later American citizenship) and Tansman Polish. And yet I included Franck (born in Liège, belonging then to the United Kingdom of the Netherlands/later: Belgium), now based on his French naturalization. So it's a very subjective list ...

Yesterday I've been arguing with myself whether to include Honegger. He was born in France to Swiss parents, always kept his Swiss citizenship, but all his life has been part of French music. Including him doesn't feel right, excluding doesn't feel right either. - Well, it doesn't hurt listening to his music. So here we go.

Arthur Honegger (1892 - 1955)

- Cello Concerto (1929)
- Cello Sonata (1920)
- Sonatina for Cello and Piano (1921/22)
- Sonatina for Violin and Piano (1932)
Christian Poltéra, cello; Kathryn Stott, piano; Christian Tetzlaff, violin; Malmö Symphony Orchestra/Tuomas Ollila-Hannikainen (bis)










- Symphony no. 3 "Liturgique" (1945/46)
Berliner Philharmoniker/Herbert von Karajan (deutsche grammophon)










- Sonata for Violin and Piano, H. 3 (1912)
- Sonata for Solo Violin (1940)
Laurence Kayaleh, violin; Paul Stewart, piano (naxos)










Yes, the famous work "Pacific 231" is still missing from my collection, also most of his symphonies and all his string quartets. Just adding to a list of later YouTube explorations. (Sorry, no "Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher", other oratorios or operas.)


----------



## Guest002

I've got me some Butterworth this morning. Adrian Boult conducting the two English Idyls. There's more on the disk, obviously, and I shall probably go on to listen to some Howells and Warlock. Charming stuff.


----------



## Joe B

Isabel Bayrakdarian's (soprano) debut release. She sings 18 Armenian liturgical songs entitled "Joyous light".
Isabel has been familiar with these songs since she was a child. Her performances are beautiful.
She is accompanied by the Elmer Iseler Singers and Chamber orchestra conducted by Raffi Armenian (some songs are perfromed a cappella).
The recording of this disc was inspired by the commemoration of 1700 years of Christianity in Armenia in 2001.


----------



## elgar's ghost

jim prideaux said:


> Peter Donohoe, Paul Daniel and the English Northern Sinfonia.
> 
> Walton-Sinfonia Concertante, Hindemith Variations.
> 
> As I mentioned in a post I contributed the other day the Naxos Walton series is an example if just how great this supposed 'budget' label can be. These two particular works shine.


Totally agree - and Walton is only one of numerous British composers that Naxos have served particularly well.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Sessions: Lieder with Guitar

Philippe Sly (bass-bariton), John Charles Britton (guitar)

Schubert: Alinde, D904
Schubert: An die Musik D547
Schubert: An Sylvia, D891
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
Schubert: Der Doppelgänger D957 No. 13
Schubert: Der Jüngling an der Quelle, D300 (Salis-Seewis)
Schubert: Der Leiermann (No. 24 from Winterreise, D911)
Schubert: Der Lindenbaum (No. 5 from Winterreise, D911)
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
Schubert: Des Fischers Liebesgluck, D933 (Leitner)
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Du liebst mich nicht D756 (Platen)
Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
Schubert: Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4


----------



## Enthusiast

Plenty of verve in these.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy *

Pelleas et Melisande


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - Goldberg Variations BWV 988

Gustav Leonhardt (harpsichord)


----------



## Bourdon

Shosty said:


> View attachment 137938
> 
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach - Goldberg Variations BWV 988
> 
> Gustav Leonhardt (harpsichord)


Good to see this recording.


----------



## Shosty

Bourdon said:


> Good to see this recording.


It's fantastic, I'm absolutely loving it.


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi: Music for Clarinet & Orchestra

Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon), Aurèle Nicolet (flute)

Münchener Kammerorchester, Württembergisches Kammerorchester, Hans Stadlmair, Jörg Faerber


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: Clarinet Trio In A Minor, Op. 114.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Haydn: Symphony No. 45. Pinnock English Concert. For Saturday Symphony. Pinnock's Sturm und Drang collection can be variable but he does a fine job with this one. I also listened to Fischer.










Beethoven: symphonies 1,2,3. Adam Fischer. Danish Chamber Orchestra. 1 and 2 are terrific, 3 is good but underpowered in this quirky set.










Sibelius: Night Ride, Belshazzar's Feast, other incidental music. Inkinen, New Zealand Symphony. Fine performances and well recorded.










Bruckner: Mass No. 1. Mathis et all, Jochum, Bavarian Radio Symphony. Gorgeous.










Elgar: Violin Concerto. Sospiri, Salut d'Amore Chanson de nuit. Benedetti, Jurowski, London Phiharmonic, Petr Liminov. Excellent performance. She has superb technique and tone (and stamina) and doesn't let things get too goopy. The salon pieces are similarly fresh and vibrant. Recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137941


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I

Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

2020


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano concerto no 3 and 4

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano) and conducting
Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Chorus


----------



## millionrainbows

Rachmaninoff: The Complete Recordings: Disc 7.


----------



## Neo Romanza

DaddyGeorge said:


> Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh
> Jiří Bělohlávek & Prague Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 137925


Very nice! Have you heard the Honeck recording? It really is stunning.


----------



## sonance

Jean Huré (1877 - 1930)

I've listened to the following recording already in May and will skip for now the violin Sonata (1900/01), so just listening to the piano quintet.

- Piano Quintet (1908)
Marie-Josèphe Jude, piano; Philippe Koch, violin; Quatuor Louvigny (timpani)










- Cello Sonata no. 2 (1906)
- Cello Sonata no. 1 (1903)
- Cello Sonata no. 3 (1909)
Raphaël Chrétien, cello; Maciej Pikulski, piano (daphénéo)


----------



## Enthusiast

Shostakovich 1 and 6 - 6 is particularly good.


----------



## Neo Romanza

sonance said:


> I'm quite well aware that my list of French composers is inconsistent, as there are many famous composers who - besides their country of origin - could be considered to be French composers, too: think of Chopin, of Cherubini, of Stravinsky, of Tansman; some even obtaining French citizenship. For some reason though, maybe because of first impressions, I normally stick to the country of origin, so Chopin of course is Polish (well, he thought of himself to be only Polish, despite his French citizenship), Cherubini Italian, Stravinsky Russian (despite his French and later American citizenship) and Tansman Polish. And yet I included Franck (born in Liège, belonging then to the United Kingdom of the Netherlands/later: Belgium), now based on his French naturalization. So it's a very subjective list ...
> 
> Yesterday I've been arguing with myself whether to include Honegger. He was born in France to Swiss parents, always kept his Swiss citizenship, but all his life has been part of French music. Including him doesn't feel right, excluding doesn't feel right either. - Well, it doesn't hurt listening to his music. So here we go.
> 
> Arthur Honegger (1892 - 1955)
> 
> - Cello Concerto (1929)
> - Cello Sonata (1920)
> - Sonatina for Cello and Piano (1921/22)
> - Sonatina for Violin and Piano (1932)
> Christian Poltéra, cello; Kathryn Stott, piano; Christian Tetzlaff, violin; Malmö Symphony Orchestra/Tuomas Ollila-Hannikainen (bis)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Symphony no. 3 "Liturgique" (1945/46)
> Berliner Philharmoniker/Herbert von Karajan (deutsche grammophon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sonata for Violin and Piano, H. 3 (1912)
> - Sonata for Solo Violin (1940)
> Laurence Kayaleh, violin; Paul Stewart, piano (naxos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the famous work "Pacific 231" is still missing from my collection, also most of his symphonies and all his string quartets. Just adding to a list of later YouTube explorations. (Sorry, no "Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher", other oratorios or operas.)


The interesting thing about Honegger is that he identified himself as a Swiss composer. Not only that, but his general aesthetic wasn't French sounding at all. He had more of a darker, Germanic sound than a French one. There were times, however, that the sonorities could be rather delicate and lighter, but the French settled in Switzerland, too, so there's that probability of being influenced by their music. But, generally speaking, even though Honegger spent more of his life in France, he had a stronger kinship with Switzerland. Like many composers around this time, it was financially more sound to live in Paris, because there were more opportunities for work. Honegger was no exception nor was Prokofiev, Martinů, Stravinsky, etc. Composers from all kinds of nationalities flocked to Paris.


----------



## Bourdon

*Louis Couperin*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Neo Romanza said:


> Very nice! Have you heard the Honeck recording? It really is stunning.
> 
> *Attachment*


Yes, I have this CD and it's really great. The Gilgamesh with Bělohlávek is also outstanding and and it has a bonus for me - I understand the lyrics better because it's in Czech.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Martinů: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6
Jiří Bělohlávek & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ernest John Moeran - two discs of chamber and orchestral works.

All the works make for enjoyable listening but it's the symphony which is the outstanding piece here - anyone who likes the symphonic output of Walton, Bax et al. may also like this. Such a shame Moeran died before completing another.

String Quartet in A-minor (1921):
String Quartet in E-flat (composition date not known):
Trio for violin, viola and cello in G (1931):










Symphony in G-minor for orchestra (1934-37):
_Sinfonietta_ for orchestra (1944):


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Shostakovich 1 and 6 - 6 is particularly good.
> 
> View attachment 137944


This is one of my favourite Shostakovich discs of two of my favourite Shostakovich Symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Vivaldi: Double Concertos for Violin & Cello Piccolo

Giuliano Carmignola (violin), Mario Brunello (cello)


----------



## Malx

A late fifties recording of a favourite Mahler Symphony - Eugenia Zareska (mezzo-soprano), Victoria Elliot (soprano), Halle Orchestra & Choir, Sir John Barbirolli. Recorded in the Manchester Free Trade Hall in March 1959 - the sound is decent mono but not the best of its time it is a little stretched at some of the climaxes.









ETA - the sound is worse than I remembered! 
I'll stick to the Barbirolli performance I have in the 'Great Conductors of the 20th Century' two disc set - a great performance.


----------



## sonance

Jacques Ibert (1890 - 1962)

- Escales (1920-22; Orchestre Symphonique de Detroit/Paul Paray)
- Divertissement (for chamber orchestra; 1930; Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire/Jean Martinon)
(accord)










- String Quartet (1937-42)
- Ghirlarzana (for solo cello; 1950)
- Trio (for violin, cello and harp; 1943/44)
- Souvenir (for string quartet and double bass; 1916)
Bridge Quartet; Lucy Wilding, cello; Bryn Lewis, harp; Richard Alsop, double bass (somm)










- Concerto (for cello and wind Instruments; 1925)
- Le Jardinier de Samos (for flute, clarinet, trumpet, violin, cello and percussion; 1924)
Henri Demarquette, Ensemble Initium/Clément Mao-Takacs (timpani)










Four short pieces from "Histoires" - a collection of ten children's pieces - for piano four-hands, 1922, according to the booklet also arranged by the composer for other instruments; here: arranged for cello and piano by Maurice Maréchal:
- La meneuse de tortues d'or
- La cage de cristal
- Le vieux mendiant
- Le petit âne blanc
Boris Pergamenschikow, cello; Pavel Gililov, piano (orfeo)


----------



## Vasks

*Pugnani - Overture #5 in Eight Parts (Mangiacavallo/Opus 111)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #73 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #7 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Merl

Bax's lovely SQs from this excellent set.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> This is one of my favourite Shostakovich discs of two of my favourite Shostakovich Symphonies.


Yes indeed - it is definitely a good one.


----------



## Enthusiast

Concertos 12, 14 and 15 from this set -









The first Zacharias set was excellent and remains an incredible bargain. To complicate matters this set is even better but not so cheap.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Scheherazade, Op. 35_










Going through this set again has been an absolute joy. Sometimes it's easy to forget just how amazing of a composer Rimsky-Korsakov was.


----------



## Neo Romanza

DaddyGeorge said:


> Yes, I have this CD and it's really great. The Gilgamesh with Bělohlávek is also outstanding and and it has a bonus for me - I understand the lyrics better because it's in Czech.


Yes, indeed. Of course, _Gilgamesh_ was originally written in English.  I love so many composers from your country that sometimes I feel that I'm a Czech but, obviously, of spirit not birth.


----------



## Coach G

This morning loaded the CD player with five by Seiji Ozawa:

1. *Richard Strauss*: _Don Quixote_; *Schoenberg*: _Cello Concerto Freely Adapted from the Harpsichird Concerto by_ *Matthias Georg Monn* (w/Yo-Yo Ma, cello/Boston Symphony Orchestra)
2. *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #3_ (w/Rudolf Serkin, piano/Boston Symphony Orchestra); _Choral Fantasy_ (w/Rudolf Serkin, piano/Boston Symphony Orchestra/Tanglewood Festival Chorus & soloists)
3. *Roger Sessions*: _When Lilacs Last in the Doorward Bloom'd_ (w/Boston Symphony Orchestra/Tanglewood Festival Chorus & soloists)
4. *Janacek*: _Sinfonietta_; *Lutoslawski*: _Concerto for Orchestra _(w/Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
5. *Vivaldi*: _The Four Seasons_ (w/Jospeh Silverstein, violin/Boston Symphony Orchestra)

Start with the orchestral colors of Richard Strauss' Don Quixote with the great master of the cello, Yo-Yo Ma as soloist. As filler, Ozawa and Ma visit a little played work where Schoenberg shows off as a master craftsman. You can say what you will about Schoenberg's original compositions as difficult as they may be; but one can't doubt Schoenberg's arrangements (or re-arrangements?) of music by Johann Strauss, Gustav Mahler, and this guy, Monn, who I know next to nothing besides this one piece that Scheonberg went through all the trouble to make famous. On to Beethoven and Ozawa's collborations with Rudolf Serkin, which are very vibrant and full. Then comes Roger Sessions' _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd_, composed to the memory of Martin Luther King and Robert Kennedy. While there was a previous _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd_ composed by Paul Hindemith after the death of Franklin D Roosevelt; Sessions is much thornier, making Hindemith's almost seem in comparison, like a piece of "Americana". Despite Sessions' use of atonality, his take on Whitman's famous master-poem has grown on me, and doesn't seem nearly as difficult as I once found it to be; and I probably found it to be the most interesting piece in this set. Next up; are two entertaining essays in orchestral color by Janacek and then Lutoslawski; followed by a very smooth un-HIP _Four Seasons_ by Vivaldi featuring then in-house Boston violinist, Joseph Silverstein.


----------



## millionrainbows

Boulez Piano Sonatas Claude Helffer


----------



## pianozach

I started the day with *Mozart*'s *Piano Concerto No. #21 In C
*
That's the one with the famous slow movement. Still beautiful.

This version is *Artur Schnabel*; Malcolm Sargent: London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2, Two Polonaises, The Legend
Jan Stanovský, Petr Altrichter & Brno Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137956


Richard Strauss

Concerto in D major for oboe and small orchestra
. . Alexei Ogrintchouk, oboe
. . Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
. . Andris Nelsons, conductor

Serenade in F flat major for 13 wind instruments
Sonatina No. 2 in E flat major for 16 wind instruments
. . Winds of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
. . Alexei Ogrintchouk, oboe and direction

2017


----------



## Enthusiast

Lovely performances of Schumann and HIP, too.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Enthusiast said:


> Concertos 12, 14 and 15 from this set -
> 
> *Attachment*
> 
> The first Zacharias set was excellent and remains an incredible bargain. To complicate matters this set is even better but not so cheap.


This set attracts me a lot, especially because I really like his recording of Schubert's sonatas. I have something to think about


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mahler - Symphony No. 1 "Titan"*
Bruno Walter/NYPO (early '50's, I think?)

This just may be the M1 to end all M1's. Bruno had an amazing way with this symphony that shines through so much more convincingly than his stereo version ten years later. In the first movement the horns whoop like nothing I've ever heard, the Landler sounds just like it needs to sound - like a drunken party in a Viennese tavern - the third movement has plenty of ironic parody, an the finale blazes and sings its heart out.


----------



## Flamme

Director of the Royal Opera House Oliver Mears explains how they are getting live music up and running again with live online broadcasts, the first of which is to be aired by the BBC. A very young composer Cabhan Keag chats to John about his work with mum, Mary. The Ulster Orchestra feature in this week's live music slot, from a concert featuring music director, Daniele Rustioni. John's Classical Connection features the music of eminent film composer, Henry Mancini.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000k1vq


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137958


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Lute Suite in E minor, BWV 996
Partita in C minor, BWV 997
Prelude, Fugue, and Allegro in E flat major, BWV 998

Sean Shibe, guitar

2020


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Lovely performances of Schumann and HIP, too.
> 
> View attachment 137957


HIP? Are you sure?


----------



## Guest

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 137958
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Lute Suite in E minor, BWV 996
> Partita in C minor, BWV 997
> Prelude, Fugue, and Allegro in E flat major, BWV 998
> 
> Sean Shibe, guitar
> 
> 2020


Do you like it?


----------



## Guest

Visceral yet still melodic. Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Fugal said:


> Visceral yet still melodic. Excellent playing and sound.


This composer sounds familiar. What's the music like? Any points of reference?


----------



## RockyIII

Fugal said:


> Do you like it?


At first I was struck a bit negatively by how different the pieces sound when played on a guitar compared to a lute, but after letting go of that mindset I really enjoyed listening to them. I think Shibe's performance and the recording quality are excellent.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> Is this "classical" enough for this thread?
> 
> *West Side Story (New Broadway Cast Recording (2009)) *
> 
> View attachment 137893
> 
> 
> Pretty good. Original Broadway cast album still the best.


Haven't heard this version yet, but I've musical directed the show enough times that I no longer need a recording to be able to "hear" the show.

The orchestrations on the film score are quite good (films often use re-orchestrations, even when they don't change the arrangement), but there's a disconnect because some of the characters' singing voices weren't those of the actor portraying them.

I'm always astounded how film producers or directors want to create a film using some award-winning Broadway show, then change it. Those changes range from simple 'tinkering", to sensible alterations that make stage-centric scenes more cinema-friendly, to downright jettisoning of plot lines, characters, songs, and many of the things that made the show a success in the first place. Sometimes the dialogue will be "cleaned up", sometimes resulting in a change in the emotional tempo. Or lyrics will be changed, also changing the meaning or tone of a song.

Or casting non-singing actors in singing roles. Like casting Sebastian Cabot as the Wazir in *Kismet*. In the WSS film both romantic leads had their singing voices overdubbed.

Or casting white actors in ethnic roles, as they did here (of course, the stage production of WSS is equally guilty of that. Or changing the sequence of events. Or even who gets to sing which songs (I'm looking at _YOU_, *Grease*).

Thankfully, for *WSS*, the changes don't really _*ruin*_ the material. Some think the changes are an improvement.

But you'll never get me to give *Cabaret* a free pass. Damn, they changed pretty much EVERYTHING in the film. And it was a critical and financial success. Still doesn't excuse what they did to the award winning original.


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project - Amadeus Quartet CD26*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in A minor, op.132
String Quartet in F major, op.135









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## Rambler

*Samuel Barber: Violin Concerto; Music for a Scene from Shelle; Souvenirs (Ballet Suite)* Royal Scottish National Orchestra with James Boswell (violin) conducted by Marin Alsop on NAXOS







Attractive music from this 20th century post romantic American composer. I nearly always find his music very satisfying. And this is an excellent NAXOS release. They do seem to do a very good job in American and British music, covering somewhat neglected pieces. Although one could hardly count the Barber Violin Concerto as neglected


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Praga Magna
Vojtěch Semerád & Cappella Mariana
An interpretation of lesser-known works of Renaissance polyphony, some in a modern premiere.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Fibich: Symphony No. 3 in E minor, Op. 53

Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Marek Štilec

_New release. First impressions are good _


----------



## MusicSybarite

tortkis said:


> Wilhelm Stenhammar: String Quartets No.1 in C major & No.2 in C minor - Stenhammar Quartet (BIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very fine Romantic string quartets. I am looking forward to listening to other quartets by Stenhammar.


Yes! Stenhammar stamps superb craftsmanship and lyricism in his works. The BIS CDs devoted to his piano music are great.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rambler said:


> *Samuel Barber: Violin Concerto; Music for a Scene from Shelle; Souvenirs (Ballet Suite)* Royal Scottish National Orchestra with James Boswell (violin) conducted by Marin Alsop on NAXOS
> View attachment 137963
> 
> Attractive music from this 20th century post romantic American composer. I nearly always find his music very satisfying. And this is an excellent NAXOS release. They do seem to do a very good job in American and British music, covering much somewhat neglected pieces. Although one could hardly count the Barber Violin Concerto as neglected


The _Violin Concerto_ has been performed better elsewhere like Hilary Hahn's performance on Sony for example, but those other works are a nice bonus as they haven't been recorded much and the performances are generally quite good from Alsop.


----------



## Guest

Neo Romanza said:


> This composer sounds familiar. What's the music like? Any points of reference?


No one leaps out immediately. Maybe a little Tippett? (Less rhythmically complex, though.)


----------



## Malx

Rameau, Les Indes Galantes - Herreweghe.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Fugal said:


> No one leaps out immediately. Maybe a little Tippett? (Less rhythmically complex, though.)


That's interesting considering he was a Russian composer.

Speaking of Russians, now playing the 1st VC from this recording:


----------



## Rambler

*Bax & Finzi* King's College Choir Cambridge conducted by Stephen Cleobury on EMI
View attachment 137970

An excellent disc of English choral music by two rather contrasting composers.

Finzi is somewhat neglected by me, but I have enjoyed what I have heard. This is very much in the Anglian tradition of church music. Modest and reserved, but deeply felt. I'm not sure if this style of church music has much appeal outside England.

Bax is much more familiar to me, though not in this guise. Who would have suspected such mastery of choral music. Some exquisite harmonies and textures in these Bax pieces.


----------



## Itullian

So today it's the Miro.
A very fine set.
It is very closely miced so be aware of that, and there are some volume fluctuations so while a good set not in my top tier.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Alexander Glazunov
Violin Concerto in A minor, Op 82

Hilary Hahn, violin

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Semyon Bychkov, conductor


----------



## Rambler

*the world of Kathleen Ferrier* Decca








A disc featuring a selection sung by the contralto Kathleen Ferrier. A very distinctive voice from the 1940's and early 1950's. She died tragically young as her career was really taking off. And from my home county of Lanacashire too.

I always think her voice had some expressive qualities similarities to that of Janet Baker's.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 137978


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concerto RV 234 "L'inquietudine"
Concerto RV 579 "Concerto funebre"
Concerto RV 570 "La tempesta di mare"'
Concerto RV 439 "La notte"
Concerto RV 552 "Per eco in lontano"
Concerto RV 270 "Il riposo - per il Natale"
Concerto RV 531

Europa Galante
Fabio Biondi, violin and direction

2000


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bach - Brandenburg concertos - Gardiner


----------



## RockyIII

To quote Hugh Grant, "Whoops-a-daisies!"


----------



## Itullian

This disc again 
Man, i sure miss the Philips label..


----------



## Joe B

Anonymous 4 performing chant and polyphony from the Las Huelgas Codex:


----------



## Helgi

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61*
Yehudi Menuhin
Furtwängler/BPO

Live from Berlin in 1947

Edit: it just occurred to me that I have another recording of the Beethoven VC with Menuhin and Furtwängler from the same year, with Lucerne on Testament. Will be interesting to compare the two.


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> This disc again
> Man, i sure miss the Philips label..


Me too. Maybe my favorite label, if not EMI or Naxos. I have so many of the Philips "Duo/Solo" reissues in my collection...


----------



## Itullian

Some string quartets from this amazing set.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4
Arthur Schoonderwoerd & Cristofori
I must give this recording a listen


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.35. Jascha Heifetz, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

The last time I listened to this piece I didn't get so much out of it, but I'm enjoying it quite a bit today. I love Heifetz's very smooth lyrical phrasing-especially in the slow movement-and his lightning-in-a-bottle virtuosity. Plus Reiner/Chicago is always a safe bet in my book. As for Tchaikovsky, I'm not always in the mood for his music, but sometimes it hits the spot nicely. I ought to get a better recording of his symphonies. I'm not a big fan of the Karajan/Berlin recording that I have...


----------



## Neo Romanza

It's always a joy discovering a work from a composer you thought knew well, Shchedrin's _Cello Concerto_ is no exception.










Some interesting background to this concerto:

The cello concerto is driven by sincere conviction shining through a nostalgic impulse. That impulse traces its way to the obliteration of a town (Aleksin, on the river Oka) which was one of his childhood haunts. The town of his memory was bulldozed and in its place the Soviet régime constructed soulless apartment blocks. The experience of returning to a place that was the same in only name has born three concertos. This triptych comprises concertos for cello (Rostropovich), Viola (Bashmet) and Violin (Vengerov). The cello work is suggestive rather than experiential. It wrestles with expression in cell-like figures; easy melody is not Shchedrin's way. Neither is it entirely uningratiating: an innocent village organ wheezes and its sound seems to melt in the heat of memory in the fourth track. At 12.30 in track 4 the cello at the highest reach whispers and skitters its way into the stratosphere and silence. The work suggests the more morose stretches of the Shostakovich second cello concerto with Bach-like incursions. This work does not have the surface glamour of Tavener nor the dramatic grip of the Sallinen Concerto. Its experience parallels that of the St Kilda Symphony by Jerold James Gordon - a work written in the 1980s reflective of the dispossession of the St Kildans.

[Section in above paragraph taken from a MusicWeb review]


----------



## Helgi

flamencosketches said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.35. Jascha Heifetz, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> The last time I listened to this piece I didn't get so much out of it, but I'm enjoying it quite a bit today. I love Heifetz's very smooth lyrical phrasing-especially in the slow movement-and his lightning-in-a-bottle virtuosity. Plus Reiner/Chicago is always a safe bet in my book. As for Tchaikovsky, I'm not always in the mood for his music, but sometimes it hits the spot nicely. I ought to get a better recording of his symphonies. I'm not a big fan of the Karajan/Berlin recording that I have...


I listened to the Tchaikovsky VC earlier tonight, Menuhin with Ferenc Fricsay and Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin (the Berlin radio orchestra?). I don't have enough experience with the violin to have an informed opinion, but I seem to gravitate towards Yehudi Menuhin and in any case it was a fantastic performance to my ears.

I've been thinking about giving it some concentrated attention soon, listening to the great violinists.


----------



## Merl

Last one for today. Britten SQ1
Lovely!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Merl said:


> Last one for today. Britten SQ1
> Lovely!
> 
> View attachment 137983


I don't know the Maggini Quartet's performances of the Britten SQs, but the Britten Quartet's cycle on Brilliant Classics (originally Collins Classics) and the Emperor Quartet's cycle on BIS have been revelatory to me. I wish Britten hadn't invested so much time into vocal music, but I suppose we should be happy to have the orchestral, concerti and chamber music we have from him.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mega M Monday Madness™ - Mussorgsky


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mega M Monday Madness™ - Martinu


----------



## Joe B

Joel Rinsema leading Kantorei in choral works by Kim Arnesen:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with Myaskovsky's symphonies...now playing: the 5th -


----------



## Joe B

Leonard Slatkin leading the Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra & Chorus in Sergei Rachmaninoff's "The Bells" and "The Isle of the Dead":


----------



## Neo Romanza

This new arrival:










A nice mixture of concerto/concertante and chamber works.


----------



## pmsummer

LOCKERBIE MEMORIAL CONCERT
_Westminster Cathedral, December 21, 1998_
*Gavin Bryars, Antoine Busnois, Henry Purcell, Nicolas Gombert, John Jenkins*
Hilliard Ensemble - vocal ensemble
Fretwork - string ensemble
Gavin Bryars - double bass
_
GB Records_


----------



## Neo Romanza

More Shchedrin that's new to me:

_Russian Photographs_, _Glorification_


----------



## Joe B

Olivia Vermeulen and Jan Philip Schulze:


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
Presto Recording of the Week
21st December 2018
Recording of the Year
Gramophone Awards
2019
Recording of the Year


----------



## Guest

Sonata No.29, "Hammerklavier."


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Liszt: Totentanz

Dino Ciani (piano)

Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI di Roma, Claudio Abbado, Armando La Rosa Parodi


----------



## Rogerx

Muhly, Helbig, Long: Three Continents

Cello works

Jan Vogler, Keulse Radio Symphonie (WDR)

Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra/Valery Gergiev


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Violin Sonatas - Hemsing: Homecoming

Eldbjørg Hemsing (violin), Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Grieg: Violin Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 8
Grieg: Violin Sonata No. 2 in G major, Op. 13
Grieg: Violin Sonata No. 3 in C minor, Op. 45
Hemsing: Homecoming


----------



## Bourdon

*Johannes Regis*

Missa Ecce ancilla Domnini / Ne timeas Maria

Motets
Ave Maria virgo serena à5
Ave Maria à 3
Lux solemnis


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 137910
> 
> 
> *Luigi Cherubini*: Requiem in C minor. Riccardo Muti, Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Chorus
> 
> This is my first listen to anything Cherubini. So far so good, but I find it odd diving into a composer's work, knowing nothing of his style, with a requiem, as this is a genre that typically is not terribly characteristic of a composer's work in general.


... and you picked one of the most recommended recordings of Cherubini's requiem...
How did you like it?


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Malcolm King (bass), José van Dam (bass-baritone), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano), José van Dam (bass), Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus (chorus)Chicago Symphony Chorus (chorus),
C.S.O
Chorus, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Smetana: Libuše
Zdeněk Košler & Prague National Theatre Orchestra


----------



## The3Bs

Mozart: The Symphonic Testament (Symphonies 39, 40 & 41 »Jupiter« )









Jordi Savall
Le Concert des Nations

The only CD I could get to yesterday...


----------



## jim prideaux

While awaiting joining one of these infernal 'teams' on line meetings for work I am listening to Dvorak's 7th Symphony performed by Belholavek and the Czech P.O.


----------



## Haydn man

One of my longtime favourite discs


----------



## annaw

I finally decided to start with Bach cantata pilgrimage!

*J.S. Bach: BWV 75 Die Elenden sollen essen*


----------



## Shosty

Ludwig van Beethoven - Diabelli Variations Op. 120

Daniel Barenboim


----------



## sonance

Vincent d'Indy (1851 - 1931)

- Symphony no. 1 "Italienne" (1870-72)
- Concerto (for piano, flute, cello and string orchestra (1926)
Brigitte Engerer, piano; Magali Mosnier, flute; Marc Coppey, cello; Orchestre de Bretagne/Lionel Bringuier (timpani)










some selections:

- String Quartet no. 2 (1897)
- String Quartet no. 3 (1928/29)
- Sextet (for two violins, two violas, two cellos; 1927)
Quatuor Joachim, François Méreaux, viola; Michel Poulet, cello (calliope)










- Piano Quintet (1924)
- Suite en parties (for flute, harp, violin, viola and cello; 1927)
Solistes de l'Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg; François Kerdoncuff, piano; Quatuor Louvigny (timpani)










- Poème des Montagnes (1881)
Michael Schäfer, piano (genuin)










- Lied (for cello and orchestra, here: for cello and piano; 1884)
- Cello Sonata (1924/25)
Nicolas Altstaedt, cello; José Gallardo, piano (naxos)










This will keep me busy till late afternoon. - Hm, I see that I should get some more orchestral works ...


----------



## Helgi

annaw said:


> I finally decided to start with Bach cantata pilgrimage!


If you don't have the CDs you can download the booklets here: https://shop.monteverdi.co.uk/product/bach-cantatas-complete-box-set/


----------



## annaw

Helgi said:


> If you don't have the CDs you can download the booklets here: https://shop.monteverdi.co.uk/product/bach-cantatas-complete-box-set/


Nice! Thanks for the tip !


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor, op.23. Martha Argerich, Kirill Kondrashin, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

This is a phenomenal recording of a great work, that I can't get enough of sometimes. I'm not sure why sometimes I really enjoy Tchaikovsky's music and other times I can't stand it, but what can you do.


----------



## annaw

flamencosketches said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor, op.23. Martha Argerich, Kirill Kondrashin, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> This is a phenomenal recording of a great work, that I can't get enough of sometimes. I'm not sure why sometimes I really enjoy Tchaikovsky's music and other times I can't stand it, but what can you do.


I recall this Rach 3 recording was also amazing! In fact, it might have been the first Rach 3 I ever listened to...


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Haydn man

Listen to No.10 Harp from this set


----------



## Malx

I have recently been hanging around the edges of the 'Weekly Quartet' thread listening and reading with interest - but also becoming acutely aware that I lack the technical musical knowledge and vocabulary to add little to the discussion. This reached a high spot over the last couple of weeks when works by Kurtag and Lachenmann were/are under consideration.
I thoroughly enjoyed the Kurtag, but I had previous experience of some of his pieces - this weeks Quartet is Helmut Lachenmann's Quartet 'Gran Torso', this is a composer that is new to me and a composing style which is also at this point unfamiliar to me.

This morning I have listened to the work twice and later I will listen to it through headphones - at this point I am still unsure of my reaction.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gerald Finzi - various works today.

I have seen a few posts mentioning Gerald Finzi's work recently so I thought I'd dust his music down for the first time this year. Finzi was one of those composers who were considered 'quintessentially English', not least because the majority of his music was choral/vocal which followed in the footsteps of RVW and Holst.

_A Severn Rhapsody_ for five winds and string orchestra - no.1 of _English Pastorals and Elegies_ op.3 (1923):
_Introit_ in F for violin and small orchestra op.6 (1925-27):
_Romance_ in E-flat for violin and string orchestra op.11 (1928 - rev. by 1952):
_Five Bagatelles_ for clarinet and piano op.23 - arr. for clarinet and string orchestra by Lawrence Ashmore op.23a (orig. 1938-43):
_Three Soliloquies_ for orchestra from the incidental music for the William Shakespeare play _Love's Labour's Lost_ op.28 (1946):
Clarinet Concerto op. 31 (1948-49):



_Earth and Air and Rain_ - cycle of ten songs for baritone and orchestra op.15 [Texts: Thomas Hardy] (1928-35):
_Dies Natalis_ - cantata for tenor and string orchestra op.8 [Text: Thomas Traherne] (begun mid-1920s - completed 1938-39):
_Let Us Garlands Bring_ - cycle of five songs for baritone and orchestra op.18 [Text: William Shakespeare] (1929-42):
_For St. Cecelia_ - ceremonial ode for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.30 [Text: Edmund Blunden] (1946-47):
_Magnificat_ for mixed choir and organ op.36 - arr. for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _The Book of Common Prayer_] (orig. 1952 - arr. 1956):
_In Terra Pax_ - 'Christmas scene' for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and small orchestra op.39 [Text: Robert Bridges/_The Gospel of St. Luke_] (1954 - rev. 1956):










_Seven Unaccompanied Partsongs_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.17 [Texts: Robert Bridges] (1934-37):
_Lo, the Full, Final Sacrifice_ - festival anthem for mixed choir and organ op.26 [Text: Richard Crashaw, after St. Thomas of Aquinas] (1946):
_Thou didst delight mine eyes_ - partsong for unaccompanied male choir op.32 [Text: Robert Bridges] (1951):
_Let us now praise famous men_ - partsong for male choir and organ op.35 [Text: _Book of Ecclesiastes_] (1951):
_Magnificat_ - original version for mixed choir and organ op.36 [Text: _Book of Common Prayer_] (1952):
_Three Anthems_ for mixed choir and organ op.27 [Texts: Edward Taylor/Henry Vaughan] (1946, 1951 and 1953):



_Eclogue_ for piano and string orchestra op.10 (1927-29 - rev. by 1953):
_Grand Fantasia and Toccata_ for piano and orchestra op.38 (1927-29 - rev. by 1953. _Toccata_ added by 1953):
Cello Concerto op.40 (1951-55):


----------



## flamencosketches

annaw said:


> I recall this Rach 3 recording was also amazing! In fact, it might have been the first Rach 3 I ever listened to...


It is phenomenal. A scorching performance. Must have been one of the first I ever heard too, though I think the very first I heard (knowingly) was actually Rachmaninov himself w/ Ormandy & the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Couperin - Tic Toc Choc & other pieces

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), with Pablo Pico (tambour)

Alexandre Tharaud's disc of Rameau keyboard works was a refreshing demonstration that French harpsichord music can be convincingly transferred to the piano, twiddles and all, if its essential... - Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## Enthusiast

The 3rd and 4th concertos from this set. It is some time since I listened to these (too busy with newer recordings or really quite old classics) so I was delighted to find it as good as I remembered. Deeply satisfying performances.


----------



## sbmonty

I love Brahms, but I've not listened to his string quintets prior to this morning. I'm preferring the 2nd, Op. 111, though both are rewarding listens.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626

Elly Ameling, Barbara Scherler, Louis Devos, Roger Soyer, Antoine Sibertin-Blanc

Gulbenkian Orchestra Lisbon, Choeur de la Fondation Gulbenkian de Lisbonne, Michel Corboz


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626
> 
> Elly Ameling, Barbara Scherler, Louis Devos, Roger Soyer, Antoine Sibertin-Blanc
> 
> Gulbenkian Orchestra Lisbon, Choeur de la Fondation Gulbenkian de Lisbonne, Michel Corboz


I hear so much in the Corboz recording that I normally wouldn't greatly like in Mozart but somehow it rises above these (in my mind) and is a wonderful experience.


----------



## millionrainbows

annaw said:


> I finally decided to start with Bach cantata pilgrimage!
> 
> *J.S. Bach: BWV 75 Die Elenden sollen essen*
> 
> View attachment 138009


How do these cover photos of non-Western people relate to the Bach cantatas? Are they just trying to appeal to liberal sensibilities?

Now, I'm listening to Beethoven 6/Paavo Järvi, in SACD. Fantastic variations in dynamic range. If you turn it up loud enough to hear the quiet parts, you might get complaints from the neighbors.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I think it is just "art" - albeit rather superficial and exploitative art - and in a series that is large enough to cover Bach's cantatas. The unintended message might be that Gardiner's Bach might have similar properties.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 12 & 17
Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*


----------



## Shosty

Johannes Brahms - Gesang der Parzen Op. 89, Rhapsody Op. 53 & Rinaldo Op. 50

Anna Larsson (contralto)
Stig Andersen (tenor)
Danish National Symphony Orchestra & Choir
Gerd Albrecht (conductor)


----------



## Vasks

*Ries - Ouverture dramatique (Griffiths/cpo)
Schubert - Piano Sonata #11 (Richter/Regis)
Beethoven - "Kakadu" Variations (Trio Parnassus/MDG)
Mendelssohn - String Symphony #6 (Pople/Hyperion)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138016


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Musica sacra per alto

Delphine Galou, contralto
Alessandro Giangrande, tenor
Accademia Bizantia
Ottavio Dantone, director

2019


----------



## Enthusiast

The 7th from this set. In an earlier post (a day or two ago) someone found the Eroica from this set to be quirky and underpowered. Fair enough. It is a small orchestra (and the Eroica has a brief passage where the forces are further cut back to sound like a chamber ensemble) and some of the speeds are on the fast side (not so unusual nowadays) but there is lots of power in the approach - sometimes it is quite visceral - I feel.


----------



## Malx

Prokofiev, Violin Concertos etc.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

My favorite CD of the first half year :angel:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Malx said:


> I have recently been hanging around the edges of the 'Weekly Quartet' thread listening and reading with interest - but also becoming acutely aware that I lack the technical musical knowledge and vocabulary to add little to the discussion. This reached a high spot over the last couple of weeks when works by Kurtag and Lachenmann were/are under consideration.
> I thoroughly enjoyed the Kurtag, but I had previous experience of some of his pieces - this weeks Quartet is Helmut Lachenmann's Quartet 'Gran Torso', this is a composer that is new to me and a composing style which is also at this point unfamiliar to me.
> 
> This morning I have listened to the work twice and later I will listen to it through headphones - at this point I am still unsure of my reaction.
> 
> View attachment 138012


No need for technical knowledge! Come in and share your thoughts if you're so inclined; the majority of us are just sharing our perceptions and learning about great music together


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Handel: Water Music Suites I & II
Bohdan Warchal & Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartet op.132


----------



## Joachim Raff

Hofmann, H: Frithjof in E-Flat Major, Op. 22

Philharmonische Orchester Altenburg-Gera
Eric Solen

_Symphony that is barely known but a real gem _


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> While awaiting joining one of these infernal 'teams' on line meetings for work I am listening to Dvorak's 7th Symphony performed by Belholavek and the Czech P.O.


I feel your pain, Jim. Me, well I'm listening to this exceptional Mahler 1st. This one goes up to the top of the list along with the likes of Honeck, Walter, Kubelik, Inbal (Tokyo), Nezet-Seguin, etc. Terrific and he actually makes boring Blumine worth listening to.


----------



## Enthusiast

This set is an amazing bargain on Presto (less than £14 - half price for a set that was already quite cheap) in contains some lovely affectionate accounts of the symphonies and some excellent recordings of the concertos. Over the last two days I have listened to the 4th and 9th symphonies, the Violin Concerto (Frank Peter Zimmermann) and, just now, the Cello Concerto (Alisa Weilerstein).


----------



## pmsummer

ELEVEN
_15th - 17th century Ensemble Music Pushed Over the Edge... to Eleven_
Rook Early Music Ensemble
_
Rook Early Music_


----------



## The3Bs

Enthusiast said:


> I hear so much in the Corboz recording that I normally wouldn't greatly like in Mozart but somehow it rises above these (in my mind) and is a wonderful experience.


Oh Yeah!
It was and still his a great interpretation of the Requiem and one I keep coming back to...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

I've thought this was an outstanding interpretation from the first time I heard it, but after hearing David Hurwitz point out its merits on his YouTube presentation in the 5th, I've been spurred to pay attention to the details he points out.


----------



## The3Bs

Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson









Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

In between attending a Virtual conference and working calls only found the time to listemt to this throughout the day... a wonderful CD!!!


----------



## Marinera

*De Lalande - Ténèbrae *
Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre, CD10








*
Bauldeweyn - Masses.* Beauty Farm CD1









*Philip Glass.* Amy Dickson, saxophone


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Prokofiev, Violin Concertos etc.
> 
> View attachment 138020


Such a good disc, Malx. She goes from strength to strength.


----------



## Neo Romanza

The 4th PC:


----------



## Guest

The3Bs said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson
> 
> View attachment 138030
> 
> 
> Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)
> 
> In between attending a Virtual conference and working calls only found the time to listemt to this throughout the day... a wonderful CD!!!


Indeed. Have you heard his newest release? It's quite magical, too.


----------



## Guest

Very little of this release sounds like traditional Spanish music. It's a wonderful series.


----------



## sonance

Elisabeth-Claude Jacquet de la Guerre (1665 - 1729)

a few works selected from these discs:

- Cantata "L'isle de Delos" (c. 1715)
- Sonata IV (for violin, oboe, viola da gamba obligato and basso continuo; 1695)
- Suite III (for harpsichord; 1687)
Susanne Rydén, soprano; Daniela Dolci, harpsichord; Ensemble Musica Fiorita/Daniela Dolci (pan classics)










- Le Passage de la Mer Rouge (Book I; 1708)
- Sonate en trio III (1695)
Luanda Siqueira, soprano; Le Tendre Amour (k617)










This CD contains besides "Judith" by René Drouard de Bousset (1703 - 1760) also three (rather short) works by Sébastien de Brossard (1655 - 1730), a composer which should have been part of my list: I simply forgot that I have a box set with sacred works by Brossard, Charpentier and Clérambault. The Brossard disc contains Leçons de morts; Sonate en trio no. 1; Dialogus poenitentis animae cum Deo. It is performed by Véronique Gens, soprano; Gérard Lesne, haute-contre; Il Seminario musicale (virgin). I'll listen to it another time ...










Hm - I didn't like the voices of the sopranos (L'isle de Delos; Le Passage ...), so no recommendation here, though the instrumental works are fine.


----------



## pianozach

This morning

Schubert
*3 Klavierstücke*, D 946 - #1 In E Flat Minor
3 Klavierstücke, D 946 - #2 In E Flat
3 Klavierstücke, D 946 - #3 In C

*Alfred Brendel*

Brendel is either playing a soft-toned lazy piano, or he's in the next room. Even his sforzandos are roundish. A bit Blue Suede Schuberty.

Perfect for first-thing-in-the-morning.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Leipzig Cantatas BWV 44, 48, 73 & 109 - Dorothee Mields (soprano), Damien Guillon (countertenor), Thomas Hobbs (tenor), Peter Kooij (bass), Collegium Vocale Gent, Philippe Herreweghe.

Lovely disc.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Shostakovich 6 - an essential one.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Carl Nielsen, Symphony No.1 with M-W Chung on the podium. *CD No.1 (from a total of 4) from the beautiful CDS below. (BIS Sweden, Made in Austria) I don't know a lot about the Danish Composer, but what I could say is that his 1st symphony is very good. (gut structure, nice themes and melodies, beginning, middle and end)









_(the sound in this set is TOP. No issues here)_

*Edit: The second is even better! SUPER!*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sullivan, A: Symphony in E major 'Irish'

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones
Recorded: 1-2 August 2006
Recording Venue: Philharmonic Hall, Liverpool

_" David Lloyd-Jones gives the whole thing tremendous swing and rhythmic bite, with the Liverpool players on their top form, and the result is a delight."_


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Janáček: Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba
Sir Charles Mackerras & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## jim prideaux

Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.

Brahms-4th Symphony.

Wonderful!


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> Outstanding


Agreed, mate!


----------



## Itullian

Great set, great sound!


----------



## Rambler

*Carlisle Floyd: Susannah* Kent Nagano on Virgin Classics








A very American opera from the 1950's. Quite dramatic (as well as American folksy at times) - this is quite melodic and easy to appreciate. An excellent recording (supervised by the composer).

This is the only work of Floyd's in my collection. Although I enjoyed it I have not felt a need to explore more Floyd - there is just not quite enough in the music to really grab me.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Volkmann: Symphony No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 44

Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie
Werner Andreas Albert
Recorded: January 1991/February 1993
Recording Venue: Schützenhof Herford, Germany

_"As good as a Brahms or Schumann"_


----------



## Guest

I can practically hear the screams of "Blasphemy" over the internet, but this is an enjoyable release. Yamashita uses Kreisler's cadenzas with a little tweaking of his own.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.
> 
> Brahms-4th Symphony.
> 
> Wonderful!


…...and on to the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works by Paul Dukas. The one major work conspicuous by its absence is the opera _Ariane et Barbe-bleue_. There are a few recordings out there - has anyone here heard any of them?

_Polyeucte_ - overture for orchestra (1891):










Symphony in C (1895-96):
_L'apprenti sorcier_ - symphonic poem for orchestra (1897):
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor (1899-1900):
_Variations, interlude et finale sur un thème de Rameau_ for piano (c. 1899-1902):
_Prélude élégiaque sur le nom de Haydn_ for piano (1909):
Music for orchestra from the ballet _La Péri_ (1911-12):
_La plainte, au loin, du faune..._ for piano (1920):


----------



## Itullian

Excellent!!!!!


----------



## Eramire156

*Music of Spain - Arthur Rubinstein*

















Granados, Falla, Albeniz and Mompou


----------



## Guest

No.3 in C minor. A wonderful recording--mine is a DSD256 download.


----------



## Malx

First listen to Lachenmann's Gran Torso on the headphones - I will repeat tomorrow.


----------



## Rambler

*Benjamin Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra; Death in Venice* English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Steuart Bedford with Raphael Wallfisch (cello) on Chandos








This disc is quite a favourite of mine.

Firstly we have the Symphony for Cello and Orchestra completed in 1963. It might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I love the rather dark sound world, and it's somewhat elliptical nature.

Then we have a Suite based on the late opera 'Death in Venice' put together by the conductor here. And I think it is very effective. This fully captures the frenetic world of the opera, and the unusual orchestral colours, with much percussion ala Balinese music. In fact this suite may be easier to digest than the actual opera. It could well appeal to those who shy away from the vocal music so prevalent in Britten's output.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 138041
> 
> 
> Volkmann: Symphony No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 44
> 
> Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie
> Werner Andreas Albert
> Recorded: January 1991/February 1993
> Recording Venue: Schützenhof Herford, Germany
> 
> _"As good as a Brahms or Schumann"_


IIRC, the main theme from the first movement is pretty similar to that of Borodin's 2nd Symphony. Better, I would say blatantly similar. 

I hope you listen to his 2nd Symphony which can be even better. Lovely work.


----------



## Malx

By way of a contrast to the previous work listened to:

Tomas Luis de Victoria, Officium Defunctorum - Collegium Vocale Gent, Philippe Herreweghe.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rambler said:


> *Benjamin Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra; Death in Venice* English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Steuart Bedford with Raphael Wallfisch (cello) on Chandos
> View attachment 138047
> 
> 
> This disc is quite a favourite of mine.
> 
> Firstly we have the Symphony for Cello and Orchestra completed in 1963. It might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I love the rather dark sound world, and it's somewhat elliptical nature.
> 
> Then we have a Suite based on the late opera 'Death in Venice' put together by the conductor here. And I think it is very effective. This fully captures the frenetic world of the opera, and the unusual orchestral colours, with much percussion ala Balinese music. In fact this suite may be easier to digest than the actual opera. It could well appeal to those who shy away from the vocal music so prevalent in Britten's output.


Have heard the Paul Watkins/Edward Gardner recording of the _Cello Symphony_? It's dynamite and speaking of suites, the recording contains a splendid performance of the _Symphonic Suite from "Gloriana"_ and also yet another _Four Sea Interludes_:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Balakirev: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Anastasia Seifetdinova, Dmitry Yablonsky & Russian Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

Antonín Dvořák: Symphonies No. 8 in G major, Op. 88 and No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95
Česká filharmonie, Jiři Bělohlávek

The Eighth is a clear highlight of this excellent set!

I'll try to make myself care about No. 9. The good news: I haven't intentionally listened to it (outside of performing it) in many, many years. I don't hate the symphony-I was mad about it in my teens-it's only that I've heard and performed it _way_ too many times.

ETA: final verdict on the Bělohlávek cycle: It's not the most viscerally exciting Dvořák; if you need scenery chewing, look elsewhere. But it is supremely warm, lyrical, and musical. The detail is wonderful. So, it's never boring. Best of all, the Czech Philharmonic is as sublime in the beauty and character of their orchestral sound as you could ever ask for. How I love those woodwinds! Wow.


----------



## 13hm13

Malmö Symphony Orchestra / James Depreist

Festive Overture, Op. 96 by Dmitri Shostakovich


----------



## Knorf

Claudio Abbado conducts the London Symphony Orchestra:
Leoš Janáček: Sinfonietta
Paul Hindemith: _Symphonic Metamorphoses_
Sergei Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3, Op. 44

By Cthulhu's hairy testicles, this is a forking great album.


----------



## 13hm13

Italian Baroque Oboe Concerti
Denon ‎- CD-75338
3 Sinfonias For Oboe, Strings And Continuo
No. 1 In G Major


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138054


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas

Emil Gilels, piano

1972-1986, compilation 1996


----------



## Neo Romanza

*Shchedrin
Stikhira
Rostropovich
National SO*


----------



## Joe B

Walter Weller leading the Natiional Orchestra of Belgium in Josef Suk's "Symphony No. 2 - Asrael":


----------



## 13hm13

Scarlatti

18 Sonatas for Harpsichord

Maria Tipo, Piano /


----------



## 13hm13

1956 recording!!

Maria Tipo Plays Scarlatti (12 Sonatas) and Mozart (Piano Concerti Nos. 21 & 25)

View attachment 138056


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's 4th Piano Concerto (maybe his best?) played by Kovacevich/Davis in this superb CD two-fer. And a bargain to boot!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this new arrival:


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn Piano Trios disc 4
Beax Arts Trio


----------



## Rogerx

> The3Bs Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)
> 
> In between attending a Virtual conference and working calls only found the time to listemt to this throughout the day... a wonderful CD!!!


I hate saying it , but I told you so


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## Rogerx

*June 17 th 1818 Charles Gounod*



Gounod: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## Knorf

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major
Staatskapelle Dresden, Eugen Jochum


----------



## Rogerx

*June 17th 1882 Igor Stravinsky*



Stravinsky: Pétrouchka & Le Sacre du printemps

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton

Shortlisted - Orchestral
Gramophone Awards
2011
Shortlisted - Orchestral


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> Stravinsky: Pétrouchka & Le Sacre du printemps
> 
> Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton
> 
> Shortlisted - Orchestral
> Gramophone Awards
> 2011
> Shortlisted - Orchestral


I haven't heard this set, and I don't see it on streaming to try it. How is it?


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Pianosonate nr. 2 in bes, op. 35 - nr. 3 in b, op. 58

Nicolas van Poucke (piano)
Gutman Records 2018-LP3 • 52' • (lp)
Opname: juni 2017, Westvestkerk, Schiedam


----------



## Rogerx

> @adriesba I haven't heard this set, and I don't see it on streaming to try it. How is it?


It's good, the recording is excellent the performance, I hear better ones.


----------



## Marinera

*Monteverdi - Scherzi musicali.* Concerto Soave, Stephan MacLeod, Maria Cristina Kiehr and Jean-Marc Aymes


----------



## NLAdriaan

Membra Jesu Nostri - BuxWV 75

This work by Buxtehude is my first discovery from this impressive CD box. Buxtehude inspired JS Bach, especially on the organ, but likely was inspired himself by Monteverdi, as his this set of cantatas seems to reveal. Great music and this first and only complete Buxtehude set is a true gem.


----------



## tortkis

MusicSybarite said:


> Yes! Stenhammar stamps superb craftsmanship and lyricism in his works. The BIS CDs devoted to his piano music are great.


Thank you for your recommendation. Currently listening to this album. I liked the piano sonata at first listen and the violin sonata is marvelous.

Stenhammar: The Complete Solo Piano Music Volume 3, Chamber Music with Piano - Lucia Negro, members of the Tale Quartet (BIS)


----------



## libopera

Mercadante: Gli Orazi e i Curiazi
Parry, 1995
The composer: underrated; the performers: light indecisions with the language, but remarkable.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Jan Vogler (cello)

Gramophone Magazine August 2013

He plays a Stradivarius cello with great delicacy, commanding an impressive range of bow strokes and articulation. He rightly sets out his own distinctive interpretations here, following the best readings of the manuscript sources...At heart a melodist, Vogler lovingly shapes Bach's lines, at all times ensuring their prominence.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Just fabulous. I honestly think this is one of the best things Karajan ever did. He conducts with splendid elan, rhythms superbly sprung but shaping the lyrical sections in long, heavenly phrases. And the cast could hardly be bettered. Di Stefano is probably its weakest link, a lyric tenor in a role that cries out for a bigger sound, but he almost gets away with it. Callas is slightly past her best and the top of the voice occasionally turns sour, but nobody sings Leonora's music with so much musicality, such elegant phrasing and such accuracy in the coloratura with which the role abounds. Barbieri is more conventional but still a barnstorming Azucena and Panerai and Zaccaria are absolutely splendid. I've always thought this recording was almost as much of a classic as the De Sabata *Tosca*.

Full review on my blog https://tsaraslondon.wordpress.com/2017/01/08/il-trovatore/


----------



## sonance

Hyacinthe Jadin (1769 - 1800)

Sonates pour pianoforte
- op. 4 no. 2
- op. 4 no. 1
- op. 4 no. 3
- op. 6 no. 3
Jean-Claude Pennetier, pianoforte (harmonia mundi)










- String Quartet op. 3 no. 1
- String Quartet op. 2 no. 1
Quatuor Mosaiques (naive)

This disc contains also the string quartet no. 2 by Hyacinthe's brother Louis-Emmanuel Jadin (1768 - 1853).


----------



## The3Bs

Fugal said:


> Indeed. Have you heard his newest release? It's quite magical, too.


Of course!!!
I hear all his output as soon as it is out!!!

The Debussy - Rameau CD is also quite wonderful... full of nice contrasts and colors!!!


----------



## The3Bs

pianozach said:


> This morning
> 
> Schubert
> *3 Klavierstücke*, D 946 - #1 In E Flat Minor
> 3 Klavierstücke, D 946 - #2 In E Flat
> 3 Klavierstücke, D 946 - #3 In C
> 
> *Alfred Brendel*
> 
> Brendel is either playing a soft-toned lazy piano, or he's in the next room. Even his sforzandos are roundish. A bit Blue Suede Schuberty.
> 
> Perfect for first-thing-in-the-morning.
> 
> View attachment 138032


The way you started your comment got me scared!!! Some else in this forum also dares to criticize Sir Brendel!!! I like his Mozart but went off big time on his Schubert many years ago.... and I am only now slowly recovering ...


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> Janáček: Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba
> Sir Charles Mackerras & Wiener Philharmoniker
> 
> View attachment 138037


Very, very good!!! To top it up in Fantastic sound!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> I hate saying it , but I told you so


:tiphat:

I think we discovered this as soon as it came out... I have been listening to this for over an year now... and keep coming back regularly!!!

But you are indeed right ... and I recant my slightly harsh words on his Rameau CD!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Franz Schubert - Piano Sonatas
Piano Sonata No. 20 in A Major, D. 959

from:
CD1








Michael Korstick

Last night, after a long day at work...
After hearing so much about him for his Beethoven ... decided to give the D 959 a listen on CD1.
Maybe to my aging hears the sound is a tad too bright here and there...but I was very impressed with his approach.... maybe I would have also preferred a touch more rubato here and there a la Volodos!!!

I will definitely find the time for CD2 and the D960!!!


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

CD1


----------



## sonance

Marie Jaëll (1846 - 1925)

- Cello Concerto (1882; Xavier Phillips, cello; Brussels Philharmonic/Hervé Niquet)
- Piano Concerto no. 2 (1884; David Violi, piano; Orchestre national de Lille/Joseph Swensen)
- Piano Concerto no. 1 (1877; Romain Descharmes, piano; Orchestre national de Lille/Joseph Swensen)
- Douze Valses et Finale (piano four-hands; 1874?; Lidija and Sanja Bizjak, piano)
- Les Jours pluvieux (1894; Nicolas Stavy, piano)
(Ediciones singulares)










Besides the above mentioned pieces this box set (3 CDs) contains the cycle "La Légende des ours" for soprano and orchestra, the cycle "Les Beaux Jours" for piano and extracts from "Ce qu'on entend dans l'Enfer/Ce qu'on entend dans le Purgatoire/Ce qu'on entend dans le Paradis", also for piano.

YouTube links for piano concertos 
no. 1: 



no. 2:


----------



## Shosty

Helmut Lachenmann - String Quartet "Gran Torso", Salut for Caudwell

Berner String Quartet
Wilhelm Bruck, Theodor Ross


----------



## Malx

Two fine discs this morning to celebrate Stravinsky's birthday:

Violin Concerto - Baba Skride, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Thierry Fischer.
Petrouchka - Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Marinera

*Buonamente - Sonatas, Canzonas & Sinfonias*
Helianthus Ensemble, Laura Pontecorvo


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> Antonín Dvořák: Symphonies No. 8 in G major, Op. 88 and No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95
> Česká filharmonie, Jiři Bělohlávek
> 
> The Eighth is a clear highlight of this excellent set!
> 
> I'll try to make myself care about No. 9. The good news: I haven't intentionally listened to it (outside of performing it) in many, many years. I don't hate the symphony-I was mad about it in my teens-it's only that I've heard and performed it _way_ too many times.


I could have written that some time ago. I used to avoid the New World because I had heard it too many times when I was much younger. Then I returned to it and loved it afresh! I listen to it often now, and in a few quite different recordings, and always enjoy it greatly.


----------



## millionrainbows

Morton Subotnik

Harrison Birtwistle

Found both of these used, and they fill in gaps in my collection. This is my first substantial encounter with Birtwistle.


----------



## Rogerx

Alma Brasileira: Music of Villa-Lobos

Michael Tilson Thomas

In his booklet-note, the commentator here calls Chôros No 10 the masterpiece of that quintessentially Brazilian series. It's certainly the most ambitious, with very large orchestral and choral... - Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> Claudio Abbado conducts the London Symphony Orchestra:
> Leoš Janáček: Sinfonietta
> Paul Hindemith: _Symphonic Metamorphoses_
> Sergei Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3, Op. 44
> 
> By Cthulhu's hairy testicles, this is a forking great album.


Seeing that cover takes me back as it features the LP cover of the disc I had as a teenager (but there was no Prokofiev 3 on it in those days). It may still be my favourite recording of the Hindemith and the Janacek is good ... but Ancerl's recording of it has stolen my heart.


----------



## Bourdon

*Songs & Dances from Shakespeare's plays*

CD 1


----------



## Joe B

Ida Bieler (violin) and Nina Tichman (piano) performing music for violin and piano by John Corigliano:


----------



## Shosty

Charles-Valentin Alkan:

Symphony for Solo Piano from Op. 39 Nos. 4-7
Salut, cendre du pauvre!, Op. 45
Alleluia Op. 25
Super flumina Babylonis ''Paraphrase du Psaume 137'', Op. 52
3 Morceaux dans le genre pathétique, Op. 15

Marc-Andre Hamelin

Currently on Symphony for solo piano and loving it.
edit: 3 Morceaux dans le genre pathétique, Op. 15 is stunning.


----------



## Helgi

Recently got the Kempff Beethoven sonatas set (mono).










Ops. 49, 53, 54, 57 & 78 so far this morning.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7
Paavo Järvi & Orchestre de Paris


----------



## Malx

Victoria, 4 Motets - Collegium Vocale Gent, Philippe Herreweghe.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart -disc 3

Geza Anda (piano and director)

Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums


----------



## The3Bs

Franz Schubert - 6 Moments musicaux, Op. 94 D. 780

from:
CD1








Michael Korstick

This morning listened to the 6 Moments musicaux. Well Korstick's approach to these is very impressive... even if the slight harshness of the piano appears here and there... it is a stupendously musical interpretation... one of the best I heard in a while!!!

That made me go and re-listen to the D959... and I re-state that it is a very good interpretation as well...


----------



## Joe B

CD 1 of 2 - Giancarlo Guerrero leading the Nashville Symphony with Hila Plitmann (soprano) in Richard Danielpour's "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


----------



## Shosty

Joe B said:


> CD 1 of 2 - Giancarlo Guerrero leading the Nashville Symphony with Hila Plitmann (soprano) in Richard Danielpour's "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


May I ask what your impressions are on this?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Listening to some new acquisitions:
I don't know how I've gone my whole life up to now without Fritz Reiner.


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Anton Kozeluch: Three Piano Trios

Trio 1790


----------



## Joe B

Shosty said:


> May I ask what your impressions are on this?


I am not trained in music theory, etc., so I can not give you an analysis of the work. I can tell you I like it.

May I recommend giving some of it a listen for yourself? Here is the first movement:






The rest of the piece is available on youtube.com if you want to give sections a quick listen. I purchased this after listening to samples at prestomusic.com, where I first saw it.


----------



## Vasks

*Janacek - Overture to "Jenufa" [aka Jealousy] (Mackerras/Supraphon)
Fibich - Piano Quartet (Panocha Qrt +/Supraphon)
Suk - Praga (Pesek/Virgin)*

_That's all the listening until I get back from a 3-day trip_


----------



## sbmonty

Schubert: Piano Quintet In A, Op. 114, D 667, "Trout"


----------



## Joe B

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Listening to some new acquisitions:
> I don't know how I've gone my whole life up to now without Fritz Reiner.


My journey into classical music began when I "borrowed" a 12 LP RCA box set of Reiner's recordings from my dad at the age of 14 (I had just bought my own stereo for my bedroom). A great way to get into classical music.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Firebird & Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko

Must have people.


----------



## Enthusiast

Romantic piano trios - Arensky, Rachmaninov and Tchaikovsky - lushly tuneful and impossible to resist.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Joe B said:


> My journey into classical music began when I "borrowed" a 12 LP RCA box set of Reiner's recordings from my dad at the age of 14 (I had just bought my own stereo for my bedroom). A great way to get into classical music.


Nice. I think I was borrowing my folks' Billy Joel and Pink Floyd at 14. I didn't start getting into classical until I was about 20 or so, 30 years ago.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138098


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concerti per archi II
RV 110, 119, 127, 128, 134, 150, 151, 157, 160, 164, 166

Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director

2013


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak : Symphonies 2 and 4
Staatskapelle Dresden 
Otnar Suitner


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Prokofiev: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 3
Simon Trpčeski, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Vasily Petrenko


----------



## sonance

Clément Janequin (c. 1485 - 1558)

selection of: La Chasse et autres chansons
- Le caquet des femmes (c. 1545)
- J'ai double dueil (Book XVIII, pub. 1545)
- Au verd boys je m'en iray (from: 31 chansons, pub. 1529)
- La Guerre (Book I of "Inventions musicales", pub. 1555)
- Pourquoy tournez-vous vos yeux (de Ronsard; Book VIII, pub. 1557)
- Ce moys de may (from: 31 chansons, pub. 1529)
- La Chasse (pub. 1537)
Ensemble Clément Janequin/Dominique Visse (harmonia mundi)










- Messe "La Bataille" (pub. 1532)
- Messe "L'Aveuglé Dieu" (pub. 1554)
Ensemble Clément Janequin/Dominique Visse (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Bourdon

Joe B said:


> CD 1 of 2 - Giancarlo Guerrero leading the Nashville Symphony with Hila Plitmann (soprano) in Richard Danielpour's "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


I just purchased this twofer,never thought about buying classical music with the Nashville Symphony.


----------



## Jacck

*Kaikhosru Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum*
John Ogdon


----------



## Guest

The3Bs said:


> Franz Schubert - 6 Moments musicaux, Op. 94 D. 780
> 
> from:
> CD1
> View attachment 138086
> 
> 
> Michael Korstick
> 
> This morning listened to the 6 Moments musicaux. Well Korstick's approach to these is very impressive... even if the slight harshness of the piano appears here and there... it is a stupendously musical interpretation... one of the best I heard in a while!!!
> 
> That made me go and re-listen to the D959... and I re-state that it is a very good interpretation as well...


I like everything I've heard him play. His complete Beethoven Sonatas on the Oehms label is excellent. (Individual releases are SACDs, the box set contains standard CDs.)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with Kondrashin's Shostakovich cycle on Melodiya:

_Symphony No. 12 in D minor, "1917", Op. 112
The Execution of Stepan Razin, Op 119_


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I'm behind you. Haitink's 11.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I'm behind you. Haitink's 11.
> 
> View attachment 138100


Oh, that's fantastic. For me, this is one of best non-Russian 11ths I've ever heard. The searing intensity is captured to great effect. I wish Bernstein had conducted this symphony. He would've done great things with it, too.


----------



## Bourdon

*Soler-Turina-Granados-Montsalvatge-Mompou-Albéniz & de Falla*

CD 6


----------



## Neo Romanza

Revisiting Vasks' _Viola Concerto_:


----------



## Sonata

Verdi: Aroldo
conducted by Fabio Luisi


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Oh, that's fantastic. For me, this is one of best non-Russian 11ths I've ever heard. The searing intensity is captured to great effect. I wish Bernstein had conducted this symphony. He would've done great things with it, too.


I agree - it is excellent. Perhaps it is the best from the Haitink set? (I don't have the whole set).


----------



## pmsummer

BACH
_Solo Works for Marimba_
BWV 846, 1007, 1009, 1011, 999, 1001, 1003, 1005
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Kuniko Kato - marimba
_
Linn Records_


----------



## Malx

Henri Dutilleux, L'arbre des songes (concerto for violin & orchestra) - Olivier Charlier, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## Bourdon

pmsummer said:


> BACH
> _Solo Works for Marimba_
> BWV 846, 1007, 1009, 1011, 999, 1001, 1003, 1005
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> Kuniko Kato - marimba
> _
> Linn Records_


I know her from this album.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm turning off my computer but have just started Lachenmann's Allegro Sostenuto from this disc. That will end my listening for today.


----------



## pianozach

Went with *Schumann* *Symphony #3 *in E flat, Op. 97 (_*"Rhenish"*_) this morning.

Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic

Ahhhhhhh . . . .


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> *Kaikhosru Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum*
> John Ogdon


Have you heard this?


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000k334
Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mendelssohn & Britten: Violin Concertos
Sebastian Bohren, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Andrew Litton


----------



## Joe B

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing:


My turn to give this disc a spin. These compilation CD's are like the red headed step children in my CD collection.


----------



## Jacck

Fugal said:


> Have you heard this?


no. I heard the Le Jardin Parfumé, the Symphonic Nocturne and his 2 piano sonatas, and now a part of the Opus Clavicembalicus (I could not take 4 hours at once). Is it good?


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> no. I heard the Le Jardin Parfumé, the Symphonic Nocturne and his 2 piano sonatas, and now a part of the Opus Clavicembalicus (I could not take 4 hours at once). Is it good?


Yes, it's amazing, but it's 8.5 hours long!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I agree - it is excellent. Perhaps it is the best from the Haitink set? (I don't have the whole set).


It's certainly a highlight of the set. I'd say the other noteworthy performances are the 8th, 13th-15th. Haitink doesn't quite get the humor of the 9th. The performances of the 7th and 10th are pretty good. The 4th is not bad but can't best Kondrashin or Rozhdestvensky. The 5th is decent enough --- it pales in comparison to Bernstein's 'Live in Japan' performance (on Sony) from 1979. My reference for this symphony actually. If you can find Haitink's 8th --- you would really have two of the best performances from his cycle, IMHO.


----------



## Eramire156

*Covid listening project - Amadeus Quartet CD27*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in B flat major op.130
String Quartet in B flat major op. 133









Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## Helgi

Two from this afternoon:
- Callas in Paris (while folding laundry)
- Bach Cello Suites 4-6 with Ophelie Gaillard (on a bike ride)



















Sorry, these huge pictures are the only decent ones I could find.


----------



## 13hm13

Ravel, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini ‎- Ma Mère L'Oye
...on this LP:


----------



## Itullian

Glad i didn't listen to the negative reviews on this one.
I'm loving it.


----------



## Flamme

om McKinney introduces more music making from Scotland with a concert recorded by the BBC SSO at Eden Court in Inverness in March of this year.

Glazunov: Chopiniana
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No 5

BBC SSO conducted by Martyn Brabbins

Plus a chance to hear more recordings from the BBC Radio 3 "New Generation Artists".
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000k33d


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 19, "The Bright May", Op. 142_










This is already starting off to be better than Vladimir Lande's performance on Naxos, which, to be honest, I haven't been too impressed with the Weinberg Naxos series.


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## jim prideaux

Perlman, Guilini and the Philharmonia.

Beethoven's Violin Concerto.


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Alexander Glazunov's Symphony No 4 In E Flat Op. 48, with Gennadi! * (Olympia London 1xCD 1987)

Absolutely fantastic symphony of the highest possible standards. Thirty three minutes of music delight from a work of superlative structure and melodic lines, which always manages to amaze the listener. USSR Ministry of Culture SO is playing superbly. Very close to… ''close the shop'' performance this one.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bernhard Lang - DW17 : Doubles/Schatten II 
(SACD)


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in music by David Diamond:









As a die-hard Delos fan, I'm really glad their earlier recordings are still available under the Naxos label. This is one release that some how got by me back in the early 90's. I am definitely a fan of the neo-Romantic composers.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4
Maria João Pires, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra & Daniel Harding


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138126


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concerti per archi III
RV 109, 117, 118, 126, 138, 142, 145, 152, 155, 161, 163, 165, 167

Concerti per viola d'amore
RV 393, 394, 395, 396, 397

Alessandro Tampieri, viola d'amore
Accademia Bizantina
Ottavio Dantone, director

2017


----------



## Itullian

If you'd like a traditional style Beethoven set in fantastic DDD sound
you'll love this set.
Clear, full sound with great timpani presence.
i love it!


----------



## Joe B

Just enough time before dinner for two 'filler' pieces on this 2L release - TrondheimSolistene performing Aaron Jay Kernis's "Musica Celestis" and Ola Gjeilo's "Tundra" (with Nidarosdomens jentekor):


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Sympohony #1
Paavo Järvi & Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Helgi

^ Ah, I was just listening to No. 3 from Järvi/Bremen.

One of my favourite cycles


----------



## Guest




----------



## elgar's ghost

Offline for all of yesterday as I had to wait a day for my new monthly data allowance to kick in. Earlier tonight it was a disc each of three composers who for differing tragic circumstances didn't compose much else.

Fifteen songs for voice and piano (1868-84):










_Prelude_ for orchestra (1876):
_Julius Caesar_ - prelude for orchestra (1877):
Symphony in E (1878-80):










_Two English Idylls_ for orchestra (1910-11):
_Six Songs from A Shropshire Lad_ song cycle for baritone and piano [Texts: A.E. Houseman] (1910-11):
_A Shropshire Lad_ - rhapsody for orchestra (1911):
_Bredon Hill and Other Songs_ - cycle of five songs for baritone and piano [Texts: A.E. Houseman] (1912):
_The Banks of Green Willow_ - idyll for orchestra (1913):


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Brahms Symphonies 3 & 4. Abbado Berlin. Remains one of my all time favourite 3rds and the 4th is right up there too. Recommended.










Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 4 5. Pollini Abbado. Wonderful live performances.










Vivaldi: I colori dell'ombra. Ophélie Gaillard & Pulcinella Orchestra and others. A Vivaldi potpourri with songs, cello concertos and more. Very attractive.










Beethoven: String Quartets 10 and 11. Quatuor Ébène. This set continues to deliver. Highly recommended.










Franck: Violin Sonata. Itzhak Perlman Martha Argerich. Sweet interpretation (live).


----------



## senza sordino

Listening this week:

Beethoven Symphonies 1 through 8









Beethoven Violin Sonatas 9 'Kreutzer' and 5 'Spring'









Beethoven Piano Sonatas 8 'Pathetique', 14 'Moonlight', 23 'Appassionata', 26 Les adieux, 17 'Tempest' and 29 'Hammerklavier'









Beethoven String Quartets 1 through 6









Beethoven and Mendelssohn Violin Concerti









I don't listen to Beethoven too often, once every several months. But when I do, I binge.


----------



## flamencosketches

senza sordino said:


> Listening this week:
> 
> Beethoven and Mendelssohn Violin Concerti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't listen to Beethoven too often, once every several months. But when I do, I binge.


Funny, I came in to post the same thing and yours is the last post...










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.61. Jascha Heifetz, Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra

Somehow, I find I'm not much a fan of the Boston SO compared to the other big American orchestras (Cleveland, Chicago, NY, & Philadelphia, all of whom I love for their own reasons) but they are quite convincing on this disc. Heifetz is as incendiary and virtuosic as ever. As for the work itself, it's one of my favorites from Beethoven's middle period. So good.


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59, No. 1
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

Eshpai: _Symphony No. 5_



















Andrei Eshpai is, in my mind, one of the great unsung Soviet composers. He came from a Mari ethnic background and incorporated those folk influences from this culture and combined those influences with Modernism, jazz and a kind of post-Shostakovich angst, but all of this would mean nothing if the music didn't have it's own distinctive quality and lyricism. Definitely one of those cool Soviet composers to check out if you haven't already done so.


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky: Later Ballets / Robert Craft*









Danses concertantes


----------



## Knorf

Richard Strauss: _Don Juan_, Op. 20
Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## Joe B

CD 2 of 2 - Carl St. Clair leading the Pacific Symphony and John Alexander leading the Pacific Chorale in Richard Danielpour's "Toward a Season of Peace":


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded up the CD player with five by _mostly_ Alan Hovhaness:

1. *Rachmaninoff*: _Aleko Suite_; *Hovhaness*: _Floating World-Ukiyo_; *Mussorgsky*: _Dawn on the Moscow River from Khovantschina_ (Andre Kostelanetz and his Orchestra) Columbia Records
2. *Hovhaness*: _Lady of Light_ (Patricia Clark, soprano/Leslie Fyson, baritone/Alan Hovhaness/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Ambrosian Singers); _Avak the Healer_ (Marna Nixon, soprano/Thomas Stevens, trumpet/Ernest Gold/Crystal Chamber Orchestra) Crystal Records
3. *Hovhaness*: _Ode to the Temple of Sound_; _Symphony #10 "Vahaken"_; _Floating World-Ukiyo_; _Meditationon Zeami_ (Chung Park/Frost Symphony Orchestra) Centaur Records
4. *Hovhaness*: _"Spirit of Trees" Sonata for Harp and Guitar_ (Yolanda Kondonassis, harp/David Leisner, guitar); _Concerto for Harp and String Orchestra_ (Yolanda Kondonassis, harp/Rudolf Warren/I Fiamminghi); _"Upon Enchanted Ground" for Flute, Cello, Giant Tam-Tam, and Harp_ (Frank Hendricks, flute/Herwig Coryn, cello/Patrick De Smet, tam-tam/Yolanda Kondonassis, harp); _Sonata for Harp_ (Yolanda Kondanassis, harp); "_The Garden of Adonis" Sonata for Flute and Harp_ (Eugenia Zukerman, flute/Yolanda Kandonassis, harp) Telarc 
5. *Hovhaness*: _Bagatelles_; _Quartet #1 "Jupiter"_; _Suite from String Quartet #2_; _String Quartet #3 "Reflections on My Childhood in New England"_; _Quartet #4 "The Ancient Tree"_; *Zhou Long*: _Song of the Ch'in_ (Shanghai Quartet) Delos

Alan Hovhaness was an early favorite fo mine; although back in the early 1980s when I first started collecting classical music as a teenager, a Hovhaness album was something you'd be lucky to find in a used book store and for years my only Hovhaness recordings were _Symphony #19 "Vishnu"_ and _Prayer for St. Gregory_ which was part of the _Cosmos_ soundtrack LP. Later when I started buying CDs in the late 1980s/early 1990s more Hovhaness material became available at local record stores, and then by the 2000s online shopping made it possible for me to have a whole bunch of Hovhaness CDs. Hovhaness has a very soothing, mystical sound, very meditative, even if he recycles material from one work to another (didn't Bach, Mahler and Ives recycle a few themes here and there, as well?).


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie

DiDonato at the peak of her form in Mozart's great K505 concert aria. Her impeccable intonation no matter how decorative the passagework, her effortless agility in all registers and her genius... - Gramophone Magazine, November 2014

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bunin: _Symphony No. 6, Op. 37_










Fantastic symphony! Very much indebted to his teacher Shostakovich, but, yet, somehow it sounds rather different.


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more for the night:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano), Candida Thompson (leader)
Amsterdam Sinfonietta
Recorded: 2018-05
Recording Venue: MCO Studio, Hilversum

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV106 'Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit' (Actus tragicus)
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV208 'Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd!'
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV1061
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Das Orgelbüchlein


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem

Christiane Karg (soprano), Matthias Goerne (baritone)

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: 6 Violin Concertos

Mariana Sîrbu (violin)

I Musici


----------



## rice

Bischoff's Symphony no.2. A very beautiful, late-romantic symphony.:angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Malcolm King (bass), José van Dam (bass-baritone), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano), José van Dam (bass), Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus (chorus)Chicago Symphony Chorus (chorus),
C.S.O- Sir Georg Solti conduting.

Best Choral Performance
Grammy Awards
25th Awards (1982)
Best Choral Performance


----------



## Malx

Avro Part, Fratres, Tabula Rasa, Symphony No 3 - Adele Anthony & Gil Shaham (violins) Erik Risberg (prepared piano), Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## The3Bs

senza sordino said:


> Listening this week:
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Beethoven Piano Sonatas 8 'Pathetique', 14 'Moonlight', 23 'Appassionata', 26 Les adieux, 17 'Tempest' and 29 'Hammerklavier'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> I don't listen to Beethoven too often, once every several months. But when I do, I binge.


How do you like Mr Goodyear's Hammerklavier? 
I tried it the other day and was majorly put off right at the start!!!!


----------



## The3Bs

.. with very little time on my hands I keep coming back to familiar territory:

Johann Sebastian Bach









Vikingur Olafsson

This never ceases to amaze... 
Every time I listen/re-listen a new detail seems to pop up...


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18, No. 3 in D major and No. 1 in F major
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Merl

Beautiful disc.


----------



## Jacck

The3Bs said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach
> Vikingur Olafsson
> This never ceases to amaze...
> Every time I listen/re-listen a new detail seems to pop up...


that is a feature of Bach's keyboard music. Personally, I would rate Bach's keyboard music (French suites, English suites, partitas, WTC, organ music etc) as the best music ever composed. I never tire of it, and everytime when I listen to it, I get something different from it, depending on my mood. So Bach is like a multifaceted mirror, reflecting our moods back on us. Neither Mozart nor Beethoven come close to this.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hugo Wolf - various works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

String Quartet in D-minor (1878-84):










_Mörike-Lieder_ (selection) - 22 of 53 songs for voice and piano (1886-88):










_Scherzo und Finale_ for large orchestra (1876-77):
_Penthesilea_ - symphonic poem for orchestra (1883-85):


----------



## sonance

André Jolivet (1905 - 1974)

selection from: Les Enregistrements Erato:
- Cello Concerto no. 2 (1966; Mstislav Rostropovich, cello; Orchestre National de l'ORTF/André Jolivet)
- Suite en concert (for cello solo; 1965; André Navarra, cello)
- Trumpet Concerto (1954; Maurice André, trumpet; Orchestre de l'Association des Concerts Lamoureux/André Jolivet)
- Concerto for Ondes Martinot (1947; Jeanne Loriod, ondes Martinot; Orchestre de l'Association des Concerts Lamoureux/André Jolivet)
- Arioso barocco ((for trumpet and organ; 1968; Maurice André, trumpet; Hedwig Bilgram, organ)
- Concerto for bassoon, string orchestra, harp and piano (1954; Maurice Allard, bassoon; Orchestre Jean-François Paillard/André Jolivet)
(erato; 4 CDs)










With every listen to these concertos my appreciation for Jolivet is growing. - In the above box set I skipped the works for flute as I have a twofer with works for flute. Although more often than not I don't like flute works I needed to listen again, re-assessing my impression/judgment. And yes, whereas some years ago I thought them to grate on my nerves it has changed somehow, the change ranging from "well, it's okay" (later works) to "oh, really enjoyable" (earlier works).

selection from: L'oeuvre pour flûte:
- Petite Suite (for flute, viola and harp; 1941)
- Chant de Linos (for flute, violin, viola, cello and harp; 1944)
- Concerto for flute and string orchestra (1949)
- Sonata for flute and piano (1958)
- Suite en concert for flute and percussions (1965)
Pierre-André Valade, flute; Frédérique Cambreling, harp; Miguel Da Silva, viola; Elisabeth Glab, violin; Jean Geoffrey, Florent Jodelet, Vincent Limouzin, Pascal Zavarro, percussion; Henri Lescouret, basson; Roger Muraro, piano; Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello; Orchestre Chalon-Bourgogne/Philippe Cambreling (accord, 2 CDs)










and finally listening right now:
- Violin Concerto (1972)
Isabelle Faust, violin; Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin/Marko Letonja (harmonia mundi)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: The Bells, op.35. Kirill Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Russian Republican Capelle

This is a phenomenal recording, so much so that it's left me with a taste for more Melodiya productions of a similar vintage. Too bad the Kondrashin/Shostakovich cycle is prohibitively expensive; it sounds great.


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos

Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay

Liebeck responds [to Schoenberg's technical demands] with astonishing command, allowing the music's expression to speak with a real degree of freedom, even fantasy, so that the solo part can... - BBC Music Magazine, May 2020,


----------



## 13hm13

Solid Mozart!
Maria Tipo - Riccardo Chailly
Mozart concert for piano & orchestra n°20 & 21 (1983 recording)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Sympohony #2
Paavo Järvi & Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Enthusiast

I rarely listen to organ music but I sometimes make an exception with Messiaen. I listened to L'Ascension and Messe de la Pentecôte.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works by Gerald Finzi:


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann: Works for cello & piano

Bruno Philippe (cello) & Tanguy de Williencourt (piano)

Two young French musicians offer promising and subtly interpreted performances of these central works of the Romantic cello repertoire for their début disc. - The Strad, October 2015

Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major, Op. 99
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Symphony No. 20, Soir de fête & The Tempest

RTBF Symphony Orchestra, Jose Serebrier


----------



## Enthusiast

Atterberg. The Horn Concerto (lovely work!) and the Piano Quintet (actually an arrangement of the 6th symphony). Late-ish Romantic music of some distinction - inventive, tuneful and some lovely sonorities.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets

Modigliani Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 54 No. 1 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor 'The Rider'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'

Sunday Times 13th July 2008

The young French musicians who make up the Quatuor Modigliani relish their Haydn, as the performances of these three works... demonstrate. At first, I wondered if they were sufficiently alive to Haydn's humor - until the leader made the grace-note figure in the finale of the Sunrise bray like a donkey. The range of dynamics and color is wide, the rhythmic tension and drive, in the Rider's finale and elsewhere, superb. They also give the music space, in the Rider's visionary slow movement and in the deceptively leisurely opening of the Sunrise.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138154


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concerti per violino VIII "il teatro"
RV 187, 217, 235, 321, 366, 387

Le Concert de la Loge
Julien Chauvin, violin and direction

2019


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

*Il Cimento Dell'Armonia E Dell'Inventione* 7-8-9-10-11-12


----------



## sonance

Josquin Desprez (c. 1450 - 1521)
Alternative names according to International Music Score Library Project (IMSLP): 
Dascanio, Gosse Leblotte dit des Prez, Iodoco Pratensi, Ioducus à Prato, Iodocus Pratensis, Iusquin, Jodocus de Prato, Jodocus Leblotte dit des Prez, Jodocus Pratensis, Joskin Leblotte dit des Prez, Josquin d'Ascanio, Josquin Dascanio, Josquin De Pres, Josquin Deprès, Josquin Des Prèz, Josquin Des Prez, Josquin Després, Josquin Desprez, Josquin Dupré, Josquin a Prato, Josquin de Prés, Josquin de Prato, Josquin del Prato, Josquin des Près, Josquin des Prés, Josquin de Pres, Josquin des Pres, Josquin des Prez, Josquin des Prèz, Josquin Leblotte dit des Prez, Josquin Pratensis, Josquinum a Prato, Josquinus de Prato, Josquinus Leblotte dit des Prez, Josse Leblotte dit des Prez, Josse des Prés, Jossequin Leblotte dit des Prez, Juschino de Prato, Juschino Leblotte dit des Prez, Jusquin de Prez
https://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Josquin_Desprez

Earlier I talked about the various Wikipedias filing this composer under D (Desprez) or P (des Prez), at least in their lists of French composers of classical music. But my impression is that he is commonly just called "Josquin". Somewhere else a comparison was made with Elvis: You all know who Elvis was, no need to use the surname ...

I don't have a lot of his works, just the two CDs presented below, maybe also some compilations of Renaissance works. I enjoy very much re-listening and will for sure enjoy some more Renaissance and Baroque works, according to my list.Yet my need to listen to modern/contemporary music is growing ...

- Missa Pange lingua (after 1514)
Ensemble Clément Janequin; Ensemble Organum/Marcel Pérès (harmonia mundi)










selection of: Motets
- Inviolata, integra, et casta es Maria
- De profundis clamavi (late composition)
- Ora pro nobis
- La Déploration de la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem; Nymphes des bois
- O Virgo prudentissima - Beata mater
Orlando Consort (brilliant)


----------



## Helgi

Bach French Suites with Sviatoslav Richter, recorded live in 1991.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 7

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Sympohonies Nos. 3 & 4
Paavo Järvi & Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## The3Bs

Henri Dutilleux ‎- Orchestral, Piano & Chamber Masterworks

CD3:
1- Cello Concerto (Tout un monde lointain) 
2- Trois Strophes sur le nom de Sacher for unaccompanied cello
3- L'Arbe des songes (Violin Concerto)









1:
Truls Mørk
Myung-Whun Chung
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France
2:
Truls Mørk / Geoff Miles
3:
Renaud Capuçon
Myung-Whun Chung
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France

What a nice discovery... 
Really nice Cello concerto (thanks to Game:unheralded cello concertos).... 
Fantastic play by Truls Mørk in the "Trois Strophes".. I was really bowled over...
.. and the Violin concerto is one I will be playing a few more times...(again thanks to Game:unheralded violin concertos)


----------



## Malx

Nielsen, Symphony No 6 - Royal Stockholm PO, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## The3Bs

Helgi said:


> Bach French Suites with Sviatoslav Richter, recorded live in 1991.


Beautiful... The whole BOX is a treasure trove...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:










All these works will be first-listens as I just received this recording (amongst other Ben-Haim recordings I ordered) and I'm greatly enjoying these works so far.


----------



## Enthusiast

MacMillan's Veni, Veni, Emmanuel (for 1980-2000 Listening Group) and found I dislike it quite strongly! I tried.









More Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà and L'ascension. Earlier I listened to the organ version of L'ascension (along with another piece) and thought I'd hear the orchestral version as well. To my surprise I think I may have preferred the organ version! They do actually sound quite different even though they are the same thematically. Anyway, wonderful music.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Malx

A disc that I hadn't listened to for I can't remember how long that was under consideration for the 'shelf space creation pile' otherwise known as the charity shop box - but is now happily back occupying its original slot.

Nothing revelatory here but better than I recall.


----------



## senza sordino

The3Bs said:


> How do you like Mr Goodyear's Hammerklavier?
> I tried it the other day and was majorly put off right at the start!!!!


I am the last person here on TC who can judge a piano performance. This recording is the only recording of the Hammerklavier I own, and it's the only recording I listen to. I rarely listen to solo piano music. So, unfortunately, I cannot say whether I like it or not compared to other recordings. It seems alright to me. I'm the last person to ask. Sorry.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"*
Maxim Shostakovich/London Symphony Orchestra

In my chronological survey of Shostakovich's symphonies so far, I've discovered lots of gems and surprises that I had never payed attention to before. The 7th has been a weak spot for me, but I really like this performance from Shostakovich, Jr. and the London forces - magnificently played and a dark, brooding interpretation that sounds neither bombastic nor underpowered. I still think the symphony is too long, but I'm definitely enjoying it for once. And I had tickets to see it live before it got cancelled due to COVID - not exactly a common thing to see it on concert programs.


----------



## Enthusiast

Prokofiev's 6th ...


----------



## The3Bs

senza sordino said:


> I am the last person here on TC who can judge a piano performance. This recording is the only recording of the Hammerklavier I own, and it's the only recording I listen to. I rarely listen to solo piano music. So, unfortunately, I cannot say whether I like it or not compared to other recordings. It seems alright to me. I'm the last person to ask. Sorry.


Hey! I had to ask... I did not know you are not a piano buff... I am not either... that is why I asked for feedback as I did listen to Mr Goodyear Beethoven piano concertos and even though not the best I heard there were good things in them... On top I did read that his Hammerklavier was VERY good... and that got me curious... but could not get past the first 60 secs....


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 11

Symphony No.24-28 & 29


----------



## Itullian

Disc 1, 
3 & 8

Lean and mean


----------



## The3Bs

Franz Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 13 in A Major, Op. 120 D. 664 & Piano Sonata No. 21 in B-Flat Major, D. 960

from:
CD2








Michael Korstick

Mixed feelings on the second CD of this double issue.
Very nice and musical D. 664 but the D. 960 was a major disappointment... specially the first movement. I felt that Mr Korstick was fighting the piano throughout the first movement... trying to create a new sound imprint that the piano could not do... and then I started hearing some additional sounds that presume are associated with his pedaling... from the second movement on wards things improved a lot..


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hugo Wolf - various works part two for tonight.

_Eichendorff-Lieder_ - twenty songs for voice and piano (1886-88):

plus six earlier Eichendorff settings (1882-83):










_Intermezzo_ in E-flat for string quartet (1886):
_Italian Serenade_ for string quartet (1887):










_Spanisches Liederbuch: Geistliche Lieder_ - ten songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Heyse and Emanuel Geibel, after Juan Ruiz, archpriest of Hita/Nicolas Nuñez/'Ocaña'/Lope Felix de Vega Carpio/Francisco Lopez de Ubeda/Don Manuel del Rio/José de Valdivielso/anon. folk sources] (1889-90):


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Liszt: Sonata in B minor
Annie Fischer


----------



## Malx

K A Hartmann, Symphony No 1 'Versuch Eines Requiems' - Cornelia Kallisch (Alto), Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Ingo Metzmacher.

Working my way through Hartmann's Symphonies on Qobuz - an overdue exercise.


----------



## pmsummer

HARRY OUR KING
_Music for King Henry VIII Tudor_
*Anonymous - Henry VIII - Ockeghem - Cornish - Gervaise - Byrd - Verdelot*
Capella de la Torre
Katherine Bäuml - direction
Charles Daniels - tenor
_
Carpe Diem_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"*
> Maxim Shostakovich/London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> In my chronological survey of Shostakovich's symphonies so far, I've discovered lots of gems and surprises that I had never payed attention to before. The 7th has been a weak spot for me, but I really like this performance from Shostakovich, Jr. and the London forces - magnificently played and a dark, brooding interpretation that sounds neither bombastic nor underpowered. I still think the symphony is too long, but I'm definitely enjoying it for once. And I had tickets to see it live before it got cancelled due to COVID - not exactly a common thing to see it on concert programs.


Have you heard the performances from Kondrashin, Rozhdestvensky, Svetlanov or Bernstein (DG)? If you haven't , then do check these out as they're personal favorites. I agree that the _Leningrad_ could use some trimming, but I've learned to love it as it is --- warts and all. One of the great symphonies of all-time, IMHO.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: _The Seven Beauties, Ballet Suite_


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Missa Solemnis - Marlis Petersen (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (mezzo-soprano), Benjamin Hulett (tenor) & David Wilson-Johnson (baritone) Collegium Vocale Gent & Orchestre des Champs-Élysées, Philippe Herreweghe.

This is a fast becoming a favourite performance of this powerful work.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2_


----------



## Itullian

More great Brahms from Bernie and Philips.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Hubert Parry: *

*Piano Trio No.2 in B minor*
*Piano Quartet in A flat major *
*The Leonore Piano Trio with Rachel Roberts (Viola)*

A new purchase and a disc I am enjoying so far. This has sat on my wish list for a while and I finally pulled the trigger along with the first instalment containing Trios Nos.1 & 3 which hasn't arrived yet.

The recording is very well done and balanced, having an atmosphere about it. For want of a better description, it feels more like a live performance with character as opposed to a sterile or more academic studio performance.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with five by Leonard Bernstein's DG recordings:

1. *Mozart*: _Symphonies # 29 and 25; Clarinet Concerto_ (w/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra; Peter Schmidl, soloist, on the _Clarinet Concerto_)
2. *Mozart*: _Symphony #38 "Prague" and 35 "Haffner"_ (w/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)
3. *Mozart*: _Symphony #40 and 41 "Jupiter"_ (w/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)
4. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #4_ and _Francesca da Rimini_ (w/New York Philharmonic Orchestra)
5. *Britten*: _Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes_; *Beethoven*: _Symphony #7_ (w/Boston Symphony Orchestra, "Final Concert')

Start with some very excellent un-HIP Mozart from a conductor not especially known as a champion of Mozart; and Mozart's _Clarinet Concerto_ is the essence of the Classical ideal in that it is seemless, balanced, and beautiful. On to Bernstein's third, final, and probably finest commercial release of Tchaikovsky's _Symphony #4_. This is followed by the _Final Concert_ with Bernstein leading the Boston Symphony Orchestra through Britten's wonderful _Sea Interludes_ from _Peter Grimes_ and also his third commercial release of _Beethoven's Symphony #7_. As with the Tchaikovsky #4, the Beethoven #7 is characterized by the slow tempos that characterized this later stage of Bernstein's career as a conductor. According to liner notes, Bernstein was really sick and frail during this performance and even succumbed to coughing fit at the podium, so maybe it was Bernstein's presence alone that inspired the Boston musicians to give it their all.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms & Sibelius: Violin Concertos
Katrin Scholz, Berlin Chamber Orchestra & Michael Sanderling


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sawyers: Symphony No. 4

BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Kenneth Woods

New composer for me. Anyone got any views on him?


----------



## Malx

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 138170
> 
> 
> Sawyers: Symphony No. 4
> 
> BBC National Orchestra of Wales
> Kenneth Woods
> 
> New composer for me. Anyone got any views on him?


I recall listening to his third Symphony a while back and if memory serves I enjoyed it - but I haven't concentrated any effort in expanding my knowledge of his works.


----------



## Malx

Todays birthday composer is Eduard Tubin so Ill close tonights listening with his 9th Symphony.


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> Liszt: Sonata in B minor
> Annie Fischer
> 
> View attachment 138166


Oh! Her Beethoven is heavenly!!! I have no idea why I never got around to listen to any of her Schubert!!!! Bad Me!! Will put it into the listening queue with a urgency note!!!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Neo Romanza said:


> Have you heard the performances from Kondrashin, Rozhdestvensky, Svetlanov or Bernstein (DG)? If you haven't , then do check these out as they're personal favorites. I agree that the _Leningrad_ could use some trimming, but I've learned to love it as it is --- warts and all. One of the great symphonies of all-time, IMHO.


I like the Bernstein/CSO with that crazy brilliant orchestral playing, but it's a bit "much" for me - a very bombastic view of the an already bombastic work. Thanks for your recommendations; haven't had too much luck with Kondrashin since those recordings aren't on streaming but I'll keep looking!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138173


*Hector Berlioz*

Les Troyens

Orchestre philharmonique de Strasbourg
John Nelson, conductor

2017


----------



## Helgi

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 and Andante favori F major WoO 57
András Schiff

Beautiful performance, recorded sound and presentation/packaging from ECM and Schiff. Meticulous is the word.

If there's one label where I will always choose the physical copy over a download, it's ECM.


----------



## Itullian

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 138173
> 
> 
> *Hector Berlioz*
> 
> Les Troyens
> 
> Orchestre philharmonique de Strasbourg
> John Nelson, conductor
> 
> 2017


That'll take you awhile.


----------



## Itullian

de Vriend
Beethoven 7 & 8
Exciting performance.


----------



## Joe B

*Custer LaRue* and The Baltimore Consort perform "The Daemon Lover":

















The Baltimore Consort:
*Ronn McFarlane* (lute)
*Mark Cudek* (cittern, Baroque guitar, plucked bass viol)
*Chris Norman* (wooden flute, cauld windpipes, drum)
*Mary Anne Ballard* (treble viol, bass viol)
*Larry Lipkis* (bass viol, gemshorn)

edit: I'd forgotten how wonderful this Dorian recording was. This label was the cream of the crop back in the early days of the CD.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Scriabin: 24 Preludes
Vladimir Tropp


----------



## Neo Romanza

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I like the Bernstein/CSO with that crazy brilliant orchestral playing, but it's a bit "much" for me - a very bombastic view of the an already bombastic work. Thanks for your recommendations; haven't had too much luck with Kondrashin since those recordings aren't on streaming but I'll keep looking!


I love bombast and don't really view what you wrote as a criticism.  Shostakovich's symphonies can take the bombast trust me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Glutton for punishment? Naturally allured by this music? Both? I'm not sure, but what a fascinating figure Pettersson was.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ernö von Dohnányi: Piano Concerto No.1
Howard Shelley (Piano), Matthias Bamert & the BBC Philharmonic *

Closing my evening with this beautiful work by an underrated Composer.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Joseph Haydn*: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat major, Hob.7E/1. Mark Bennett, Trevor Pinnock, English Concert

OK, maybe I do like Pinnock's Haydn more than I thought. Super solid recording. My usual complaint of his conducting, that it can often sound "mechanical", doesn't really apply to this performance, which feels quite organic. I'll have to revisit some of his symphony recordings.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Georg Friedrich Haas - String Quartets 1 & 2


----------



## Itullian

CD#3
4, 9, 10, 19, 20


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2016
(SACD)


----------



## Guest

Amazing virtuosity and sound quality.


----------



## Joe B

Eduardo Mata leading the Dallas Symphony Orchestra in Sergey Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite":


----------



## Joachim Raff

Ichmouratov: Symphony 'On the ruins of an Ancient Fort'

Olivier Charetter (violin), Daniel Venglar (trumpet), Patrick Namur (cello)
Orchestre de la Francophonie
Jean-Philippe Tremblay


----------



## Neo Romanza

Neo Romanza said:


> Glutton for punishment? Naturally allured by this music? Both? I'm not sure, but what a fascinating figure Pettersson was.


Well, I didn't even make it to the 30 minute mark of this symphony without wanting to punch a wall...yes, it was that infuriating. I believe that his best works are his 6th, 7th and 8th symphonies. I will also say that I could never count Pettersson amongst my favorite composers, because there's just not enough written from this composer that I enjoy, but that being said, I do believe the afore mentioned works are stunning and have each affected me in different ways and I do enjoy them whenever I revisit them on occasion.

Speaking of the 8th, now playing:










The introduction alone is worth the price of admission. Some of his most inspired writing, IMHO. I think Pettersson knew that the follow-up to what could possibly be his best symphony, the 7th, that the next symphony needed to be just as good or better. I think he succeeded here and Segerstam's performance is the best I've heard.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> I rarely listen to organ music but I sometimes make an exception with Messiaen. I listened to L'Ascension and Messe de la Pentecôte.


This is a magnificent box. To me, it represents a major achievement in history of recorded music. It's not the first complete cycle of Messiaen's organ music, of course, but it might be the best, and it's using the indescribably wonderful Grand Organ of the Notre-Dame de Paris. Although the pipes and such were spared by the fire, the fact is that the body of the instrument of a great pipe organ is effectively the building itself. This Grand Organ will sound again, but it will be different, inevitably.

In any case, these audiophile quality recordings capture the great instrument at its best before the fire. Olivier Latry is a tremendous musician.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: _Symphony No. 2, Op. 18, "Sinfonia pacis"_


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw:


----------



## Joe B

Ethan Sperry leading the Portland State Chamber Choir in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## Neo Romanza

*Kabeláč
Symphony No. 1 in D for strings & percussions, Op. 11
Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra
Marko Ivanović*


----------



## 13hm13

François-Adrien Boieldieu (1775-1834)
Piano Concerto in F Major


----------



## Rogerx

Intuition

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Jérôme Ducros (piano)

Ducros: Encore
Dvořák: Four Songs, Op. 82: No. 1, 'Leave Me Alone'
Dvořák: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Joplin: Original Rag
Massenet: Meditation (from Thaïs)
Paganini: Fantasia on the G string (after Rossini's 'Mose in Egitto')
Piazzólla: Le Grand Tango
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Sollima: Violoncelles, Vibrez!
Tchaikovsky: Andante Cantabile (from String Quartet No. 1 in D Op. 11)

Popper's Elfentanz zips by in a hummingbird whirr of iridescent colour and needlepoint precision: spectacular playing by any standards. And Nadia Boulanger would surely have enjoyed the neoclassical... - Gramophone Magazine, February 2018


----------



## Neo Romanza

Copland: _Appalachian Spring_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Neo Romanza said:


> Copland: _Appalachian Spring_


This is such a fantastic recording; it just sounds so _right_, like the Czech Phil playing Dvorak. Admittedly I haven't heard many recordings of this ballet but I'd be surprised if there were any more delightful than this.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Allegro Con Brio said:


> This is such a fantastic recording; it just sounds so _right_, like the Czech Phil playing Dvorak. Admittedly I haven't heard many recordings of this ballet but I'd be surprised if there were any more delightful than this.


It's certainly one of the great performances, indeed. There are many other fine performances, too, like Bernstein's on Columbia (my first recording of this ballet), Copland's own recording on Columbia, Doráti on Decca, Slatkin on Naxos, Davies (of the original chamber version)...I mean, there's just so many good ones.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Harold en Italie, Op. 16 - Chausson: Poème, Op. 25 - Ravel: Tzigane, M. 76

Leonard Bernstein, William Lincer (viola), Zino Francescatti (violin)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Four Ballades

Lars Vogt (piano)

Royal Northern Sinfonia


----------



## Neo Romanza

Another Copland work and then bedtime...

_The Tender Land Suite_










I'm so thankful that Copland recorded just the suite from his sole opera because I have never found the whole opera to be very compelling, but the orchestral music that was extracted from this suite is exquisite.


----------



## Rogerx

The Pied Piper of the Opera

Opera paraphrases on the clarinet

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui

Danzi: Phantasie über 'Là ci darem la mano' from 'Don Juan' by Mozart
Hallström: Spinn, spinn, gyllne sländan min! from Den Bergtagna (The Bride of the Mountain King)
Hiller, W: Am Calvarienberg (No. 3 from 'Hamelin * 3 Klangbilder aus der Oper Der Rattenfänger')
Lovreglio, D: Fantasia da Concerto su motivi de 'La Traviata' by Verdi, Op. 45
Mozart: Ach, ich fühl's (from Die Zauberflöte, K620)
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620
Rossini: Introduction, Theme and Variations for Clarinet & Orchestra
Rossini: La donna del lago
Saint-Saëns: Printemps qui commence (from Samson et Dalila)
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Weber: Der Freischütz
Weber: Leise, leise, fromme Weise (from Der Freischütz


----------



## Rogerx

*June 19th 1854 Alfredo Catalani*



Catalani: La Wally

Renata Tebaldi (Wally), Mario del Monaco (Giuseppe Hagenbach), Piero Cappuccilli (Vincenzo), Justino Diaz (Stromminger), Stefania Malagu (Afra), Lydia Marimpietri (Walter), Alfredo Merlotti (Soldier)

Orchestre National de l'Opera de Monte-Carlo, Fausto Cleva


----------



## annaw

*Dvorák: Slavonic dances*

This is quite wonderful!


----------



## Merl

This one gets a massive recommendation from me. One of the best Tchaikovsky sets for years. Puts Bychov's set to shame. Available on streaming sites too. Great stuff from Sladkovsky and the Tatarstan NSO.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> OK, maybe I do like Pinnock's Haydn more than I thought. Super solid recording. My usual complaint of his conducting, that it can often sound "mechanical", doesn't really apply to this performance, which feels quite organic. I'll have to revisit some of his symphony recordings.


An interesting critique - one that I use quite often of interpreters of Haydn and Mozart but so far not Pinnock. I wonder what you heard to make you feel he is mechanical? For me his Haydn Sturm und Drang set is a benchmark: I love the sound but also the fact that although he is spritely he doesn't drive the music too hard. I also like his Mozart symphonies which seem to have the measure of the great symphonies and to avoid the tendency of some to drive the music hard or to merely play it "efficiently". But I have never been so taken by his Bach (Brandenburgs) which I did find a bit like going through the motions. His solo playing (harpsichord) in Bach is better but not a first choice for me.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Well, I didn't even make it to the 30 minute mark of this symphony without wanting to punch a wall...yes, it was that infuriating. I believe that his best works are his 6th, 7th and 8th symphonies. I will also say that I could never count Pettersson amongst my favorite composers, because there's just not enough written from this composer that I enjoy, but that being said, I do believe the afore mentioned works are stunning and have each affected me in different ways and I do enjoy them whenever I revisit them on occasion.
> 
> Speaking of the 8th, now playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The introduction alone is worth the price of admission. Some of his most inspired writing, IMHO. I think Pettersson knew that the follow-up to what could possibly be his best symphony, the 7th, that the next symphony needed to be just as good or better. I think he succeeded here and Segerstam's performance is the best I've heard.


I agree a somewhat limited composer ... but unique and his best works are worthwhile. Do you know the violin concerto? I feel it is probably his best work.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hugo Wolf - various works part three of three either side of lunch.

_Goethe-Lieder_ (selection) - 22 of 51 songs for voice and piano, plus two earlier Goethe settings (1888-89):










_Spanisches Liederbuch: Weltliche Lieder_ - 34 songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Heyse and Emanuel Geibel, after Alvaro Fernandez de Almeida/Rodrigo Cota de Maguaque/Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra/Cristobal de Castillejo/Luiz Vaz de Camões/Comendador Juan Escrive/María Doceo(?)/Gil Vicente/Lope Felix de Vega Carpio/Don Luis el Chico/various anon. folk sources] (1889-90):










_Italienische Serenade_ for string quartet - arr. for small orchestra (orig. 1887 - arr. 1892):
_Prelude and Intermezzo_ from the opera _Der Corregidor_ (1895 - rev. 1897):










_Italienisches Liederbuch_ - 46 songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Hayse, after Italian folk sources] (1890-91 and 1896):


----------



## Shosty

Felix Mendelssohn - String Octet in E flat major Op. 20
Joachim Raff - String Octet in C major Op. 176

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble

There is so much to love in the Mendelssohn octet, and to think he wrote it when he was 16!


----------



## Malx

Chopin, 4 Scherzi - Ivo Pogorelich.

Interesting - Initially I really wasn't sure about this recording - I love the fact that Pogorelich has his own interpretations, I think his pianistic abilities and technique aren't in doubt, at times his virtuousity is fabulous but it seems somewhere in all this Chopin gets a little bit lost.
Having said that, I am happy to have this in my collection - as I have said before why have multiple recordings all with the same take on a piece. Maybe I have a soft spot for mavericks.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianoconcertos No.22 & 23

Alfred Brendel The Academy of st.Martin in the Fields Neville Marriner


----------



## adriesba

Just finished this:

View attachment 138190


Not one of my absolute favorites, but superbly performed. Top 10 or 15 perhaps. Better sound would have helped this recording. I particularly liked the "Spring Rounds" on this one.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Swedish Romantics Atterberg and Alfven seem to be occupying me a bit at the moment. I'm not generally very much given to exploring the more obscure (and late) Romantic repertoire but I do occasionally enjoy these (and I love the cover!). I started today with Alfven's 1st and 4th symphonies.


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphonies 3 & 4 - Boston SO, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Marinera

*Jose Marin - Tonos Humanos.* Montserrat Figueras, Rolf Lislevand


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Four Impromptus, D.90; Four Impromptus, D.935 (digital)


----------



## sonance

Charles Koechlin (1867 - 1950)

- Vers la Voûte étoilée (1923-33; rev. 1939)
- Le Docteur Fabricius (1941-44: orch. 1946)
Christine Simonin, Ondes Martenot; Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart/Heinz Holliger (hänssler)










- Les Bandar-log (1939; orch. 1940)
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart/Heinz Holliger (hänssler)


















- Le buisson ardent (op. 203, 1945/op. 171, 1938)
Pascale Rousse-Lacordaire, Ondes Martenot; Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz/Leif Segerstam










Attention: The CD above is not the original Marco Polo release nor a re-release by the same label or another label. It is but a cheap copy (made by Amazon?). Heck, Amazon doesn't even give this important information/warning any longer. The CD itself comes without booklet!
If interested, you'll find the English commentary on the Naxos website:
https://www.naxos.com/mainsite/blur...letype=About this Recording&language=English#


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Sinfonia Concertante in E flat for oboe,clarinet,horn,bassoon and orchestra

The Academy of st.Martin in the Fields Neville Marriner


----------



## Joe B

Great way to start the day - Dawn upshaw with David Zinman leading the Orchestra of St. Luke's in Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## Malx

Hartmann, Symphony No 2 - Bamberger Symphoniker, Ingo Metzmacher.


----------



## mikeh375

Christopher Rouse and his 4th symphony.
Antheill and his 3rd...


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Marinera

sonance said:


> Attention: The CD above is not the original Marco Polo release nor a re-release by the same label or another label. It is but a cheap copy (made by Amazon?). Heck, Amazon doesn't even give this important information/warning any longer. The CD itself comes without booklet!
> If interested, you'll find the English commentary on the Naxos website:
> https://www.naxos.com/mainsite/blur...letype=About this Recording&language=English#


Many thanks for posting this, I had this CD on my to buy list


----------



## Marinera

On Spotify. *Johann Friedrich Fasch - Trios & Sonatas.* Epoca Barocca


----------



## Rogerx

New Era

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Emmanuel Pahud (flute)

Kammerakademie Potsdam, Albrecht Mayer

Danzi: Concertino for clarinet, bassoon and orchestra B flat major, Op. 47
Danzi: Phantasie über 'Là ci darem la mano' from 'Don Juan' by Mozart
Mozart: Batti, batti, o bel Masetto (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Se viver non degg'io (original version) (from Mitridate, Re di Ponto)
Stamitz, C: Clarinet Concerto No. 7 in E flat major
Stamitz, J: Clarinet Concerto in B flat Major


----------



## Dimace

Today, I want once more to pay tribute to Wagner's best (for me always) opera in one different historical issue: *Tannhäuser Und Der Sängerkrieg Auf Wartburg (Gesamtaufnahme Der Dresdener Fassung) with Franz Konwitschny and the Chor und Orchester Der Staatsoper Berlin.* *Diedrich Fischer-Dieskau* is the big money here! Very near to his performance standards the *Elisabeth Grümmer* and the *GREAT Fritz!* Marvellous performance, super sound. (4 XLP from 1986, EMI DEU, affordable).


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## HenryPenfold

I've been listening to Tchaikovsky symphony #4 over the last couple of days.

Karajan BPO 1966 DG
Karajan BPO 1971 EMI
Karajan BPO 1976 DG
Karajan VPO 1984 DG

This morning .........


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works

The Three Sonatas

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano)

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2018
Editor's Choice
Presto Recording of the Week
16th November 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
Chamber Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Chamber Choice
Finalist - Chamber
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Finalist - Chamber
Winner - Chamber
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Chamber
Winner - Chamber
Gramophone Awards
2019
Winner - Chamber
Nominee - Chamber Music
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Chamber Music


----------



## Joachim Raff

Schmidt, F: Symphony No. 4 in C major

Robert Truman (cello), Paul Beniston (trumpet)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Franz Welser-Möst
Recorded: 1994-12-03
Recording Venue: 2-3 December 1994: Colosseum, Watford


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I agree a somewhat limited composer ... but unique and his best works are worthwhile. Do you know the violin concerto? I feel it is probably his best work.


You mean the _Violin Concerto No. 2_? I think that trilogy of the 6th, 7th and 8th are really my favorite works overall, though.


----------



## Enthusiast

Sanderling's Brahms. I had been wanting to compare performances from the two sets - from Dresden and from Berlin - for a while. So today I listened to the recordings of the 4th and the Haydn Variations from both sets. I had been aware that they were similar but also that there were significant differences between them. Sanderling's approach in both is very slightly slower than the norm and in both his approach is beautifully broad and warm. They a very well paced and I didn't hear a slack moment. The Dresden performances are perhaps slightly more forthright. But the main differences are in the handling of details. I didn't notice anything systematic about this so I think the differences are just what he was wanting to do at the time. Both are wonderful and are among my favourite Brahms recordings. Do I need both? Perhaps not - the big picture is very similar - but his different details are often cherishable.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138202


*Joseph Haydn*

String Quartet in G major, op. 64, no. 4
String Quartet in D major, op. 64, no. 5 "The Lark"
String Quartet in E-flat major, op. 64, no. 6

Kodály Quartet

1993


----------



## Malx

Nielsen, Symphony No 1 - Royal Stockholm PO, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #2
Marek Janowski & L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

John Neschling

What a glorious work, and what a find! Anyone inured to Respighi's gaudy colours and thumping rhythms will be astonished by the musical and emotional range of this economical score.

Presto Recording of the Week
23rd February 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
March 2018
Nouveauté


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> Nielsen, Symphony No 1 - Royal Stockholm PO, Sakari Oramo.
> 
> View attachment 138204


I would say Oramo's Nielsen cycle is one of the best to come along in years. Normally, I find Oramo to be a pretty boring conductor (i.e. his Sibelius on Erato), but he seems to get a jolt of energy from Nielsen.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Préludes book 1

It's been a long time since I listened to these Préludes, I love them dearly and that's why I don't listen to it too often.


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> I would say Oramo's Nielsen cycle is one of the best to come along in years. Normally, I find Oramo to be a pretty boring conductor (i.e. his Sibelius on Erato), but he seems to get a jolt of energy from Nielsen.


I'd agree that Oramo's Nielsen is as good as any recent set and enjoys superb sound - but I also enjoy his Sibelius, not quite as good as the Nielsen but decent enough.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I'd agree that Oramo's Nielsen is as good as any recent set and enjoys superb sound - but I also enjoy his Sibelius, not quite as good as the Nielsen but decent enough.


I like his conducting - his Prokofiev is very good, too. It seems that within my collection he is in competition with Rozhdestvensky, who has also produced a great Nielsen set (with the same Stockholm orchestra) and his wonderful Melodiya Prokofiev set.


----------



## sonance

Marinera said:


> Many thanks for posting this, I had this CD on my to buy list


Marinera - I'm glad to have given useful information. Thanks for the feedback.

In case you don't have Koechlin's string quartets resp. the piano quintet (see below) and want to get those: Make sure to get the original release (new or used). By typing "koechlin ardeo" or "koechlin quintet" Amazon will show the original and the cheap copy (black background with light blue in the upper part; CD on demand?), but nowhere do you find any information about the CD being a copy. 
Since I got the above CD in 2011 I don't know if Amazon has improved its service and will deliver also a copy of the booklet. Judging by the non-existant information I don't think so.

------

Charles Koechlin (1867 - 1950), continued

- String Quartet no. 1 (1911-13)
- String Quartet no. 2 (1915/16; became later Symphony no. 1, orch. 1927)
Ardeo Quartet (ar re-se)










and some selections

- Piano Quintet (1920/21)
Sarah Lavaud, Piano; Antigone Quartet (ar re-se)










from: Music for two pianists
- Suite op. 19 (for piano four-hands; 1898-1901)
- Quatre Sonatines françaises nos. 1 and 2 (for piano four-hands; 1919)
- Danses pour Ginger (= Ginger Rogers; for piano, 1937; here: arr. for two pianos)
- Suite op. 6 (for two pianos; 1896)
Yaara Tal and Andreas Groethuysen, piano (sony)










from: Les Heures persanes (1916-19, pub. 1987; there exists also a version for orchestra, 1921)
- no. 2: La caravane. Rêve pendant la sieste
- no. 5: En vue de la ville
- no. 10: Roses au soleil de midi
- no. 11: A l'ombre, près de la fontaine de marbre
- no. 15: La paix du soir, au cimetière
- no. 16: Derviches dans la nuit - Clair de lune sur la place déserte
Ralph van Raat, piano (naxos)


----------



## Enthusiast

An earlier version of Mahler 1 - the differences are mostly in the orchestration - which may not be quite as good as the final version but still sounds great in this forthright performance.


----------



## Neo Romanza

The 3rd:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I'd agree that Oramo's Nielsen is as good as any recent set and enjoys superb sound - but I also enjoy his Sibelius, not quite as good as the Nielsen but decent enough.


I find Oramo's Sibelius excellent.


----------



## Marinera

I 'll probably now contact the seller before buying Marco Polo copy, just to make sure I am not getting a cd-r, or go with another altogher, peharps this is an another realase.









Koechlin's Ardeo cd hasn't been in my sights, I will see if I can find it on Spotify or you tube to listen. Thank you for suggestion


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartets in G major and A major, Op. 18, Nos. 2 & 5
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Dimace

DaddyGeorge said:


> Bruckner: Symphony #2
> Marek Janowski & L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
> 
> View attachment 138205


I met Marek for the first time about 2003, when he was making his famous circle of Wagner operas. He amazed me with his musical knowledge which, for my standards, is super human. To make you understand the depth of it I could tell you that he knew from memory the whole libretti from most Wagner's operas or he had no problems to teach himself the Choir. (he made it, some years after with R. Strauss's Lieder) These were the famous RSB years. Since 2017, as I know, he is again in Dresden (DPO) and this recording is a big surprise to me, because I see the SRO, where Marek was until 2012 together with RSB... This means that I LOST something from his GREAT podium story and certainly this recording, which, no doubt, is a MASTER PIECE. Marek + Anton! Give me more, please! Thanks!


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies*
Michael Tilson Thomas, English Chamber Orchestra

These performers are fantastic for 1-4 and 7-9. 5 is so close, but a muddled fast passage in the last minute of the piece takes it down a notch. 6 is good but nothing more. All the "filler" on the discs with the London Symphony Orchestra and various singers is nice to hear.


----------



## Knorf

Dmitri Shostakovich, Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57
Borodin Trio with Mimi Zweig and Jerry Horner


----------



## 13hm13

Sy. 1 on...









Brahms: Symphony No. 1 / Nanie


----------



## Enthusiast

Schumann's 2nd from the ever-fresh Holliger series.


----------



## bharbeke

*Rossini: The Italian Girl in Algiers*
Giulini, Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala (recommended by Dimace)

Rossini has a way of making many of the musical moments in his works feel inevitable and satisfying but not predictable. The singing here is superlative, even in the recitatives. The opera is relatively short (two hours), and it is what I would call happy and bouncy (like an operatic Tigger). The ending of the first act is a little strange, but I think that is down to Rossini's writing, not the performers.


----------



## Knorf

Alexander Scriabin, Symphony No. 3 "Le Divin Poème"
London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## The3Bs

Schubert & Liszt ‎- Sonata In B Flat Major D.960 - Sonata In B Minor









Annie Fischer

Earlier on today... between work calls...
After the muscular apporach of Michael Korstick this was a very contrasting interpretation. The typical ethereal tone of Annie... transforming the dramatic into a singing Schubert.
The only but is some kind of sound flutter in the first movement in a couple of moments...


----------



## The3Bs

HenryPenfold said:


> I've been listening to Tchaikovsky symphony #4 over the last couple of days.
> 
> Karajan BPO 1966 DG
> Karajan BPO 1971 EMI
> Karajan BPO 1976 DG
> Karajan VPO 1984 DG
> 
> This morning .........


... and how do they compare? Impressions? Any favorites or to avoid?
I will be getting the Karajan BPO 1971 EMI as part of a big box... so will be curious how it matches.. I also have the Mravinsky you post.. will be trying to compare at some point as well..


----------



## The3Bs

François Couperin ‎- Tic, Toc, Choc









Alexandre Tharaud

Oh! Nice and fresh playing and very well recorded to boot!!!
I am not so familiar with Couperin, so can not comment much on the music and interpretation merits.. but I liked what I heard.... to be repeated at some point...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #4
Marcus Bosch & Sinfonieorchester Aachen


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138219


*Pietro Mascagni*

Cavalleria Rusticana

Philharmonia Orchestra
Giuseppe Sinopoli, conductor

1990


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 4 - Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vanska.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Marinera said:


> I 'll probably now contact the seller before buying Marco Polo copy, just to make sure I am not getting a cd-r, or go with another altogher, peharps this is an another realase.
> 
> View attachment 138209
> 
> 
> Koechlin's Ardeo cd hasn't been in my sights, I will see if I can find it on Spotify or you tube to listen. Thank you for suggestion


Do you already own the Holliger recording on Hänssler of _Le buisson ardent_? If you don't, then buy that one instead. The Segerstam recording doesn't quite match the opulence of Holliger and the Stuttgart RSO. In fact, this would be a set worth buying if you like Koechlin's orchestral music:










There was also another set released of some of his chamber and solo piano music:










I personally find very little to enjoy about Koechlin's chamber and solo piano works, but that's just me. He wrote better for the orchestra, IMHO.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Listening to this one yet again:


----------



## Rambler

*Britten: Death in Venice* on London








After listening to the suite arranged from this opera by Steuart Bedford a few days ago, tonight I'm listening to the complete opera with Peter Pears as Aschenbach. It's conducted by Steuart Bedford, who also arranged the suite.

The opera was written with Peter Pears in mind for the title role. Peter Pears does not have a conventionally beautiful voice, but his voice appealed strongly to Britten. I must say my appreciation of his voice may be limited to his performances in Britten's music. He captures a certain vulnerability, and here he well conveys the obsession and descent into a form of madness leading to death of Aschenbach.

One of the great operas of the 20th century. This is a very fine performance and recording.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## geralmar

Complete early 1960s symphonies cycle originally on Command. (When label folded, its recording equipment was acquired by Mercury Records.). First complete authorized CD release. (MCA issued Symphonies 2, 4, and 7 on CD in mid-1980s.) Notes say master tape for last movement of ninth unavailable so movement transcribed from L.P. I've had the L.P. box set for five decades and am delighted to finally see a CD release. My only reservation is the "glassy" violin sound, which may have been an artifact of the original. Cheap; recommended.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arvo Pärt - three discs of various works for tonight.

_Collage sur B-A-C-H_ for oboe, string orchestra, harpsichord and piano (1964):
Symphony no.3 for orchestra (1971):
_Tabula Rasa_ [_Clean Slate_] - concerto for two violins, string orchestra and prepared piano (1977):










_Passio_ for baritone, solo tenor, solo vocal quartet, mixed choir, violin, oboe, cello, bassoon and organ [Text: _The Gospel of John_] (1980-82):










_Cantus In Memoriam Benjamin Britten_ for string orchestra and bell (1977):
_Festina lente_ [_Hurry Slowly_] for string orchestra and harp (1986 - rev. 1990):
_Summa_ for four unaccompanied voices, arr. for string orchestra (orig. 1977 - arr. 1990):
_Fratres_ for eight cellos (1982):
_Fratres_ for string orchestra and percussion (1983 - rev. 1991):
_Fratres_ for cello and piano (1989):
_Fratres_ for string quartet (1989):
_Fratres_ for wind octet and percussion - arr. by Beat Brinner (orig. 1990):
_Fratres_ for violin, string orchestra and percussion (1992):


----------



## flamencosketches

^I have all three discs (Pärt/Naxos) and love them all. Great stuff.

Current listening:










*Felix Mendelssohn*: Violin Concerto in E minor, op.64. *Max Bruch*: Violin Concerto No.1 in G minor, op.26. *Alban Berg*: Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel". Josef Suk, Karel Ančerl, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

Phenomenal performances all. Man, I really enjoy Ančerl's conducting, and the sound on these old Czech recordings is not half bad. (Surely much better than on my only other Ančerl CD, Martinu's 5th and 6th symphonies.) I ought to find more of his recordings. Ditto for Suk, grandson of the famous composer, who was a phenomenal violinist in his own right.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rambler said:


> *Britten: Death in Venice* on London
> View attachment 138220
> 
> 
> After listening to the suite arranged from this opera by Steuart Bedford a few days ago, tonight I'm listening to the complete opera with Peter Pears as Aschenbach. It's conducted by Steuart Bedford, who also arranged the suite.
> 
> The opera was written with Peter Pears in mind for the title role. Peter Pears does not have a conventionally beautiful voice, but his voice appealed strongly to Britten. I must say my appreciation of his voice may be limited to his performances in Britten's music. He captures a certain vulnerability, and here he well conveys the obsession and descent into a form of madness leading to death of Aschenbach.
> 
> One of the great operas of the 20th century. This is a very fine performance and recording.


Pears was so great in the very many Britten recordings he made. But I do also recommend the Pears/Britten Winterreise and also a very good Bach St John Passion. He is also good - even though his voice was past its best - in The Dream of Gerontius. He was quite an artist.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rambler said:


> *Britten: Death in Venice* on London
> View attachment 138220
> 
> 
> After listening to the suite arranged from this opera by Steuart Bedford a few days ago, tonight I'm listening to the complete opera with Peter Pears as Aschenbach. It's conducted by Steuart Bedford, who also arranged the suite.
> 
> The opera was written with Peter Pears in mind for the title role. Peter Pears does not have a conventionally beautiful voice, but his voice appealed strongly to Britten. I must say my appreciation of his voice may be limited to his performances in Britten's music. He captures a certain vulnerability, and here he well conveys the obsession and descent into a form of madness leading to death of Aschenbach.
> 
> One of the great operas of the 20th century. This is a very fine performance and recording.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

By coincidence, I decided that when the Birtwistle that I'm listening to finishes, I'm gonna move on to Death in Venice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Mass in B Minor*

Usually I'm not a fan of big-boned and wide vibratoed Baroque music, but maybe I'm mellowing the older I get. I'm actually sitting through this for the first time without turning up my nose. The soloists are particularly fine, and the strings are warm, with the orchestral and vocal lines well shaped.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Birtwistle* - 'Angel Fighter'

........ followed by 'In Broken Images'

]


----------



## HenryPenfold

My mind beats on ........


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dall'Abaco: Concerti
Concerto Köln


----------



## pmsummer

GERMAN MUSIC FOR VIOLS & HARPSICHORD
*Theodor Schwartzkopff - Johann Jacob Froberger - Carlo Farina - Johann Schenck - Samuel Scheidt*
Les Filles de Sainte Colombe

_Magnatune_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Continuing my journey through Shostakovich's symphonies:

*Symphony No. 8 "Stalingrad"*
Evgeny Mravinsky/St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra (1960 live)

Holy cow, this is a dark, violent symphony. Absolutely dripping with acerbic tension. Mravinsky's interpretation is absolutely merciless.


----------



## The3Bs

Again: François Couperin ‎- Tic, Toc, Choc









Alexandre Tharaud

Sooner than expected... I am back with this...
In the quiet of the night, with the headphones on and a nice glass of whiskey...
Wonderful pieces of music, varied, evoking a multitude of themes... and Tharaud interpreting as needed.. i.e. sensitive articulation and pedaling to maintain the originality of the time they were composed...


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur* BBC Symphony Orchestra with Tracy Silverman (electric violin) conducted by John Adams on Nonesuch








An interesting work by John Adams for Electric Violin and Orchestra. I enjoy the piece, but am not sure if I exactly love the sound of the electric violin!


----------



## Itullian

Continuing the Haitink Boston cycle.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral works by Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Another first-listen -

_Concerto for Orchestra_

From this set:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Janáček: Piano Works
Alain Planès


----------



## Itullian




----------



## The3Bs

Rachmaninoff piano concerto no.2 op.18:

1- 
Earl Wild
Jascha Horenstein 
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, 








2- 
Byron Janis
Antal Dorati
Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra 








3-
Vladimir Ashkenazy
Kirill Kondrashin
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra 








Evening with Rachmaninoff second concerto.
After the recent bargain acquisition of Ashkenazy with Haitink I wanted to see how it fared against some other favorites....
I would say that Wild has more virtuosity and panache but the Ashkenazy/Haitink has the better overall sound...
I would also say that even though I have been always a fan of the Mercury Living Presence, in this company it shows its age...


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bernhard Lang - ParZeFool (Parsifal inspired opera - 3 cd set)


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with music by choir master/conductor/baritonr, Paul Hillier:

1. _Anthems and Fuging Tunes_ by *William Billings* (w/His Majestic Clerkes)
2. *Josquin Desprez*: _Motets & Chansons_ (w/The Hilliard Ensemble)
3. *Orlando di Lasso*: _Motets & Chansons_ (w/The Hilliard Ensemble) 
4. *Sergei Rachmaninoff*: _Vespers/All Night Vigil_ (w/Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir)
5. _Baltic Voices_: *Cyrillus Kreek*: _Psalms of David_; *Sven-David Sandstrom*: _Hear My Prayer_ after *Henry Purcell*; *Einojuhani Rautavaara*: _Lorca Suite_; *Veijo Tormis*: _Latvian Bourdon Suite_; *Sven-David Sandstrom*: _Es ist Genung_; *Arvo Part*: _Which Was The Son of..._; *Peteris Vasks*: _Dona Nobis Pacem_ (w/Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir/Tallin Chamber Orchestra on _Dona Nobis Pacem_)

Before there was Copland, or Ives, or Gotschalk, there was William Billings, the very first American composer who was setting the Psalms to music from the time before the American Revolutionary War. Like Charles Ives who was an insurance salesman and Alexander Borodin who was a chemist, Billings was a part-time composer who also had a day job as a tanner. On to Desprez and Di Lasso, Paul Hillier champions the wide variety of pre-Baroque composers showing that there was good classical music before Bach came along. Next up is the wonderful _Vespers/All Night Vigil_ by Rachmaninoff which Hillier brings to the fore with those deep and soulful Baltic bass vocals. We round things out with some beautiful pieces by contemporary composers from the Baltic states, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia and Finland.


----------



## Superflumina

*Schubert: Willkommen und Abschied*

Werner Güra (tenor) and Christoph Berner (piano)


----------



## Itullian

My favorite set.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 3_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: _Symphony No. 1_


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mozart - Cosi - Kurt Schröder (1951)
sung in german


----------



## Neo Romanza

The 7th:


----------



## Neo Romanza

_New England Triptych_










Super fun work and the performance from Slatkin/St. Louis SO is top-drawer.


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach & Gulda: Cello Concertos

Edgar Moreau (cello)

Orchestra Les Forces Majeures, Raphaël Merlin


----------



## Joe B

Richard Nance leading The Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Another First-Listen Friday -

Kabalevsky: _Cello Sonata in B-flat, Op. 71_


----------



## MusicSybarite

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 138219
> 
> 
> *Pietro Mascagni*
> 
> Cavalleria Rusticana
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra
> Giuseppe Sinopoli, conductor
> 
> 1990


One of the shortest operas I love the most. The music on this work is to melt hearts.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto, Op. 77 - Sibelius: Violin Concerto, Op. 47

Zino Francescatti (violin), Joseph Joachim (cadenza)
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## bharbeke

*Glazunov: Symphonies 4 and 5*
Rozhdestvensky, USSR Ministry of Culture

These were both enjoyable to hear today.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart arias

Kathleen Battle (soprano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn

Best Classical Solo Vocal Album
Grammy Awards
29th Awards (1986)
Best Classical Solo Vocal Album


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> Another First-Listen Friday -
> 
> Kabalevsky: _Cello Sonata in B-flat, Op. 71_


And....did you like it?


----------



## Rogerx

Tubin: Symphonies: Nos. 4 and 7

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Arvo Volmer
For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Nielsen - various works part one of two for this morning and early afternoon.

_Two Fantasies_ for oboe and piano FS8 (1889):










_Little Suite_ for strings FS6 (1888):
_Hymnus amoris_ - cantata for five soloists, mixed choir, boys choir and orchestra FS21 [Text: Axel Olrik, translated into Latin by Johan Ludvig Heiberg] (1896):










String Quartet no.3 in E-flat FS23 (1897-98):
String Quartet no.4 in F FS36 (1906 - rev. 1919):










Symphony no.1 in G-minor FS16 (1890-92):
Symphony no.2 [_The Four Temperaments_] FS29 (1901-02):
Overture to the opera _Maskarade_ FS39 (1904-06):
Symphony no.3 [_Sinfonia espansiva_] for wordless baritone, soprano and orchestra FS60 (1910-11):










Violin Concerto FS61 (1911):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Cantatas

Joan Sutherland, Elly Ameling etc

Consortium Musicum, Geraint Jones Singers, Geraint Jones & Wolfgang Gönnenwein

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV80 'Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV140 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Motet BWV227 'Jesu, meine Freude'


----------



## The3Bs

Bach: Cellosuiten









Alisa Weilerstein

New release of the Cello Suites already proposed in these pages...
It has been a while since I listened to these works... so my musical memory is not available. The emotional impression that this causes is very good though...

Very well recorded!!!


----------



## adriesba

I've never liked concertos much, but I decided to give Stravinsky's violin concerto a try. This album:

View attachment 138248


I'm still not a fan of concertos, but this is one of the more interesting ones I've heard.


----------



## Shosty

Anonymous - Chants of the Templars (c. 12th century)

Ensemble Organum, Marcel Peres

For the TC early music listening group. This is fascinating, beautiful and imaginatively powerful music.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A slightly strange juxtaposition of Berlioz and Handel, recorded live at different concerts in Berkely, California. Hunt Lierbson is of course well known for her Handel and the performances here are superb. As for the Berlioz, of which I have more recordings than any other work, this is one of the finest performances I've ever heard and joins those by Janet Baker and Eleanor Steber as my top recommendation for the work.


----------



## The3Bs

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold - Four Concertos for Piano and Orchestra

CD1: No. 1 in E major & No. 2 in E flat major 








Angéline Pondepeyre
Conrad Van Alphen
WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln

Very first listen.
First impressions? Very charming concertos that show nice ideas and good composition/orchestration. However, in No. 1 in E major there are some disjointed moments like at the beginning (1st movement) when they go for the repetition... this somewhat breaks the flow... 
No. 2 shows already a lot more... a pity for the sound engineering... here and there we can hear the pedaling... or the piano mechanism...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Tubin: Symphony #4
Neeme Järvi & Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Eduard Tubin, Symphony No 4 'Sinfonia Lirica' - Musikselkabet 'Harmonien' Bergen, Neeme Jarvi.

Todays Saturday Symphony selcetion.


----------



## The3Bs

Rodion Shchedrin ‎- Carmen Suite









Yuli Turovsky
I Musici De Montréal

This is very nicely interpreted and recorded but I think I still prefer my old favorite on BIS:
Harold Farberman
Kroumata Percussion Ensemble
Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Glinka: Spanish Overture No. 1 'Capriccio brillante on the Jota Aragonese', etc.

BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky

Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010

This is a more comprehensive survey than that available on ASV with the Armenian Philharmonic under Loris Tjeknavorian. Both conductors include the two 'Spanish Overtures', the Valse-fantaisie and Kamarinskaya in closely matched performances. Sinaisky is rather faster and brighter in the first 'Spanish Overture', Capriccio on the jota aragonesa, and in the second, Souvenir d'une nuit d'été, he reflects more subtly the French grace that also lies within the music.


----------



## adriesba

_Le Sacre du Printemps_
Otmar Suitner, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1962

View attachment 138256


Very good performance! I would like if the percussion were more audible, but I can't complain much as this is very good sound for 1962. Definitely recommend listening to this if you are a _Le Sacre _fan! I streamed it on Google Play, and it's on YouTube.


----------



## Malx

K A Hartmann, Symphony No 3 - Bamberger Symphoniker, Ingo Metzmacher.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Waldszenen, Nachtstücke & Humoreske

Zoltán Fejérvári (piano)


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Bit of everything here lately:


----------



## sonance

Aymé Kunc (1877 - 1958)

- String Quartet no. 1 (1946; Quatuor Gaudeamus)
- String Quartet no. 2 (1948; Ensemble Ricercata de Paris)
(suoni e colori)










It has been now the second or third listen since I bought this disc in 2014, but somehow both string quartets don't succeed to hold my interest. Sorry.

Fernand de La Tombelle (1854 - 1928)

some selections:

- Cello Sonata (1900)
- Andante Espressivo (for cello and piano; pub. 1900)
- Violin Sonata (c. 1898)
- Clair de lune (for violin and piano, pub. 1898)
Lillian Scheirich, violin; Nadine Deleury, cello; Mary Siciliano, piano (= Detroit-Windsor Chamber Ensemble) (azur classics)










- Piano Trio op. 35 (1894)
- String Quartet op. 36 (1894)
Laurent Martin, piano; Quatuor Satie (ligia)


----------



## The3Bs

adriesba said:


> _Le Sacre du Printemps_
> Otmar Suitner, Staatskapelle Dresden, 1962
> 
> View attachment 138256
> 
> 
> Very good performance! I would like if the percussion were more audible, but I can't complain much as this is very good sound for 1962. Definitely recommend listening to this if you are a _Le Sacre _fan! I streamed it on Google Play, and it's on YouTube.


If you like the percussion more audible you could try:
The London Philharmonic Orchestra, The London Philharmonic Choir, Tiffin Boys' Choir, Anne Fournet, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, *Kent Nagano* ... really an HiFi spectacular!!!


----------



## Shosty

Isaac Albeniz - Iberia, Navarra, Suite Española

Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## mikeh375

Shosty said:


> View attachment 138264
> 
> 
> Isaac Albeniz - Iberia, Navarra, Suite Española
> 
> Alicia de Larrocha


One of the greatest Albeniz interpreters imv.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61 & Overture, Op. 21

Ceri-Lyn Cissone (narrator), Alexander Knox (narrator) & Frankie Wakefield (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra & The Monteverdi Choir, Sir John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## adriesba

The3Bs said:


> If you like the percussion more audible you could try:
> The London Philharmonic Orchestra, The London Philharmonic Choir, Tiffin Boys' Choir, Anne Fournet, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, *Kent Nagano* ... really an HiFi spectacular!!!


Thanks for the recommendation.  
I'll try that one soon.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.77. Jascha Heifetz, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

OK, so I'm on a violin concertos kick, & especially the recordings of Heifetz and Oistrakh. I burned out on this work last month listening to it almost every day, different recordings each time, but my passion for it has been reignited, and now that the smoke has cleared, I think this is my favorite recording. I categorically reject the charge of "soullessness" that I've seen thrown at this recording. It's not soulless, it's not cold; it's _Brahms_. The passion is already there in the music, and Heifetz, Reiner & co. execute this in absolute fidelity to Brahms's music. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.77. Jascha Heifetz, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra


That album is rad.


----------



## Rogerx

Maxwell Davies: Solstice of Light

Neil Mackie (tenor), Christopher Hughes (organ)

The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Stephen Cleobury


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138268


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Mottetti
RV 623, 628, 629, 630, 631, 633

Anke Herrmann, soprano
Laura Polverelli, mezzo-soprano

Academia Montis Regalis
Alessandro De Marchi, director

2001


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> That album is rad.


Sorry for asking Knorf but being on the other side of the pond what do you mean by 'rad'?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Korngold: _Violin Concerto_


----------



## Malx

Via Qobuz:
Elgar, Violin Concerto - Nicola Benedetti, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski.

This is an excellent recording. Benedetti really has come up with a fabulously mature performance very well accompanied by the LPO under Jurowski. It is due to be released on disc at the end of July, I've added it to my wish list.


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> That album is rad.


Agreed. I ended up listening to the Tchaikovsky too, very good, though overall it's a work I'm not quite as fond of compared to the Brahms.

More violin concertos:










*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Violin Concerto No.1 in A minor, BWV 1041. David Oistrakh, Vienna Symphony

Oistrakh is about as great in the Bach concertos as he is in anything else. Love this recording. The Brahms and Tchaikovsky here are also great, albeit in older sound compared to the Heifetz recording I was listening to (even though they're only a couple of years older)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> And....did you like it?


Absolutely! Fantastic piece. I've really come around to Kabalevsky over the past few months. I used to think of him as nothing more than a lackey to the Soviet musical establishment, but then I started to dig deeper into his oeuvre. I've been greatly surprised by much of what I've heard thus far.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> Sorry for asking Knorf but being on the other side of the pond what do you mean by 'rad'?


Rad is American slang for 'awesome' or 'fantastic'.


----------



## Neo Romanza

The3Bs said:


> Rodion Shchedrin ‎- Carmen Suite
> 
> View attachment 138253
> 
> 
> Yuli Turovsky
> I Musici De Montréal
> 
> This is very nicely interpreted and recorded but I think I still prefer my old favorite on BIS:
> Harold Farberman
> Kroumata Percussion Ensemble
> Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra


You should hear the Rozhdestvensky. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> K A Hartmann, Symphony No 3 - Bamberger Symphoniker, Ingo Metzmacher.
> 
> View attachment 138257


Good to see someone listening to Hartmann. I've always thought highly of his music. I prefer the Wergo set, though, to this set from Metzmacher. In the Wergo set, most of the performances are from Kubelik.


----------



## Enthusiast

This is very unexpected but I seem to be on a Shostakovich symphony kick and particularly for the few Haitink recordings I have. I had thought I was through with many of the symphonies including 8 (which I just heard) and 11 (which I heard a few days ago). I do have Haitink's 14 but it is sung in English and anyway my preference for Currentzis in this symphony is very strong.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.77. Jascha Heifetz, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> OK, so I'm on a violin concertos kick, & especially the recordings of Heifetz and Oistrakh. I burned out on this work last month listening to it almost every day, different recordings each time, but my passion for it has been reignited, and now that the smoke has cleared, I think this is my favorite recording. I categorically reject the charge of "soullessness" that I've seen thrown at this recording. It's not soulless, it's not cold; it's _Brahms_. The passion is already there in the music, and Heifetz, Reiner & co. execute this in absolute fidelity to Brahms's music. Amazing stuff.


I've had this recording in my cue for a while now and your post encouraged me to finally give it a (first) listen. It's fantastic.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Janáček: Violin Sonata










I wished Janáček had written more orchestral and chamber works, but I suppose I should be thankful for what he did compose. _Sinfonietta_, _Taras Bulba_, _Glagolitic Mass_, the SQs, _Pohádka_, _Otče náš_, _Elegy on the Death of Daughter Olga_, all of the solo piano works and his _Violin Sonata_ are hugely enjoyable works and masterpieces, IMHO. I still struggle with his operatic music.


----------



## Knorf

Malx said:


> Sorry for asking Knorf but being on the other side of the pond what do you mean by 'rad'?





Neo Romanza said:


> Rad is American slang for 'awesome' or 'fantastic'.


Indeed. "Rad" is short for "radical," meaning terrific, awesome, etc. It's a very 70s-80s expression, but I grew up then and don't care if using the expression dates me a bit.


----------



## annaw

Jacqueline du Pre does some cello magic here! I'm listening to Brahms' first sonata and it's immense - dark and inspired.


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm still exploring disc one of this set.


----------



## Neo Romanza

More Janáček:

_Taras Bulba_


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L. 122 - Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte & Ma mère l'Oye

Leonard Bernstein, Joseph Singer (horn)


----------



## pianozach

Not a lot of time this morning before a Covid-19-sensitive rehearsal

*Pavane Pour Une Infante Défunte* it is.
St. Paul Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

Aho: _Clarinet Concerto_


----------



## The3Bs

Neo Romanza said:


> You should hear the Rozhdestvensky. You'll thank me later.


I would like to... unfortunately it is not available on my streaming service... and the CD is out of print (quite steep in the 2nd hand market).....

Do you know the Harold Faberman version?


----------



## Neo Romanza

The3Bs said:


> I would like to... unfortunately it is not available on my streaming service... and the CD is out of print (quite steep in the 2nd hand market).....
> 
> Do you know the Harold Faberman version?


I haven't heard Faberman on BIS. The only recordings I own are Rozhdestvensky and Pletnev, which I'm rather content with just owning these for now. I don't think the _Carmen Suite_ is one of his best works and, technically, it's not his work to start with. He just orchestrated it, but he did a fantastic job with it. What else have you heard from Shchedrin?


----------



## The3Bs

Again... Rodion Shchedrin ‎- Carmen Suite









Theodore Kuchar 
Ukranian State Symphony Orchestra

This is a different approach with a bigger orchestra... big bold and loud... in places spectacular.. but then in places a little heavy handed to my hears...


----------



## The3Bs

Neo Romanza said:


> I haven't heard Faberman on BIS. The only recordings I own are Rozhdestvensky and Pletnev, which I'm rather content with just owning these for now. I don't think the _Carmen Suite_ is one of his best works and, technically, it's not his work to start with. He just orchestrated it, but he did a fantastic job with it. What else have you heard from Shchedrin?


Oh! Of course with so much music around ... we have to be selective... If you ever come to it I think you will be surprised.. That CD has also another piece by Faberman - Concerto For Jazz Drummer And Symphony Orchestra:
Louis Bellson
Harold Farberman
The Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

This is also spectacular...

In what regards your last question, I discovered Rodion Shchedrin with that BIS CD.. and even though I liked it a lot ... I never came to explore this composer that much... (again too much music and too many options).

What would you recommend to start with?


----------



## Neo Romanza

The3Bs said:


> Oh! Of course with so much music around ... we have to be selective... If you ever come to it I think you will be surprised.. That CD has also another piece by Faberman - Concerto For Jazz Drummer And Symphony Orchestra:
> Louis Bellson
> Harold Farberman
> The Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
> 
> This is also spectacular...
> 
> In what regards your last question, I discovered Rodion Shchedrin with that BIS CD.. and even though I liked it a lot ... I never came to explore this composer that much... (again too much music and too many options).
> 
> What would you recommend to start with?


I will definitely keep your suggestion in mind if I want to add another _Carmen Suite_ to my collection. Where to start with Shchedrin? Hmmm...I'm not sure as I don't know what your preferences are for music or much about your listening habits, but I think the _Concertos for Orchestra Nos. 1-5_ are a good place to start. After these works, _Symphony No. 1_, the _Cello Concerto_, _The Humpbacked Horse_, _Anna Karenina_, _Concerto cantabile_ _Russian Photographs_, and the _Piano Concertos_ (esp. Nos. 1-4) are worth looking into. If you like choral music, and I'm not a huge fan of it, but _The Sealed Angel_ is an exquisite work.


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> Indeed. "Rad" is short for "radical," meaning terrific, awesome, etc. It's a very 70s-80s expression, but I grew up then and don't care if using the expression dates me a bit.


You're safe with the Brits - the word hasn't really reached us yet!


----------



## Enthusiast

I needed a top-up of Rossini overtures.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Nielsen - various works part two of two for the rest of today.

Suite for orchestra and wordless mixed choir from the incidental music to Adam Oehlenschläger's play _Aladdin_ FS89 (1918-19):










_Canto serioso_ for horn and piano FS132 (1913):
_Serenata in vano_ for clarinet, bassoon, horn, cello and double bass FS68 (1914):
Three pieces from the incidental music for Helea Rode's play _Moderen_ [_The Mother_] for flute and viola/solo flute/flute and harp FS94 (1920-21):
Quintet for flute, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon FS100 (1922):










Symphony no.4 [_The Inextinguishable_] FS76 (1914-16):
Symphony no.5 FS97 (1921-22):
Symphony no.6 [_Sinfonia semplice_] FS116 (1924-25):










Flute Concerto FS119 (1926):
Clarinet Concerto FS129 (1928):


----------



## Knorf

Isang Yun, Violin Concerto No. 1
Yumi Hwang-Williams
Bruckner Orchester Linz, Dennis Russell Davies


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy and Schumann - Fantasie in C*
Maurizio Pollini (piano)

Enjoying listening to this classic disc this morning. I do find Pollini's playing (and perhaps the recording) to be a bit harsh and brittle, but his lyrical vein is also caught very well here. The last part of the Schumann Fantasie always reminds me of ascending a stairway to heaven in the same way that the second movement of Beethoven's last sonata does.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Knorf said:


> Indeed. "Rad" is short for "radical," meaning terrific, awesome, etc. It's a very 70s-80s expression, but I grew up then and don't care if using the expression dates me a bit.


I don't care either. Rad is a totally rad expression. And I'm trying to bring 'gnarly' back in my house. But my kids aren't with it, or my amazing jokes for that matter.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Knorf

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I don't care either. Rad is a totally rad expression. And I'm trying to bring 'gnarly' back in my house.


I've used "gnarly" as a tempo indication in a published composition of mine. Good word!


> But my kids aren't with it, or my amazing jokes for that matter.


Ungrateful li'l basterds!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

I forgot that a Beethoven cycle was in this box. That's kind of a silly omission on my part; it's a lovely performance, not overly aggressive but still well paced and well balanced with great engineering.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Neo Romanza said:


> More Janáček: _Taras Bulba_


My love work ... And the interpretation is rad (if I use this word correctly).


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Rochberg: Violin Concerto
Isaac Stern, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra & André Previn


----------



## Judith

Neo Romanza said:


> Another First-Listen Friday -
> 
> Kabalevsky: _Cello Sonata in B-flat, Op. 71_


I love this album. Hadn't heard of Kabalevsky until I started following S Isserlis. His sonata is so dark and haunting with a wild final movement before it comes back to the beginning


----------



## Itullian

12, 13, 14, 15


----------



## adriesba

elgars ghost said:


> Carl Nielsen - various works part two of two for the rest of today.
> 
> Suite for orchestra and wordless mixed choir from the incidental music to Adam Oehlenschläger's play _Aladdin_ FS89 (1918-19):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Canto serioso_ for horn and piano FS132 (1913):
> _Serenata in vano_ for clarinet, bassoon, horn, cello and double bass FS68 (1914):
> Three pieces from the incidental music for Helea Rode's play _Moderen_ [_The Mother_] for flute and viola/solo flute/flute and harp FS94 (1920-21):
> Quintet for flute, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon FS100 (1922):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.4 [_The Inextinguishable_] FS76 (1914-16):
> Symphony no.5 FS97 (1921-22):
> Symphony no.6 [_Sinfonia semplice_] FS116 (1924-25):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flute Concerto FS119 (1926):
> Clarinet Concerto FS129 (1928):


I have that first Decca set and enjoy it, especially the _Aladdin _suite! Haven't gotten the second Decca set yet though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

The test of a Beethoven cycle for me is the 5th, because I've heard the piece so many doggone times, I almost dread hearing it again. If someone can make_ that_ symphony interesting, there's something there. Jochum is interesting. The sound is great, the orchestral sections are clearly defined, and the conducting style is more broad than violent.


----------



## Judith

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> The test of a Beethoven cycle for me is the 5th, because I've heard the piece so many doggone times, I almost dread hearing it again. If someone can make_ that_ symphony interesting, there's something there. Jochum is interesting. The sound is great, the orchestral sections are clearly defined, and the conducting style is more broad than violent.
> 
> View attachment 138280


Could it be because the first movement is so popular and possibly hackneyed?
I love the final movement. Find it so moving and emotional even though it's probably not meant to be


----------



## Manxfeeder

Judith said:


> Could it be because the first movement is so popular and possibly hackneyed?
> I love the final movement. Find it so moving and emotional even though it's probably not meant to be


You're probably right. Maybe I should just start with the second movement. After all, that's where the shift from minor to major first breaks in, and everything begins to change from that point.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Violin Concerto No. 2_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Judith said:


> I love this album. Hadn't heard of Kabalevsky until I started following S Isserlis. His sonata is so dark and haunting with a wild final movement before it comes back to the beginning


I haven't heard the entire album yet, but I plan on it at some juncture. I don't really follow musicians or their careers as I'm more concerned with the repertoire before I look at who the musicians are on the recording. Isserlis is a phenomenal cellist and Olli Mustonen is severely underrated I think. Both made a great pairing in this music.

A side note: Mustonen is actually quite a fine conductor in addition to being a pianist.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000k3db
Tom McKinney introduces music-making from the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra recorded in Edinburgh, including a concert of music by Edmund Finnis, Rachmaninov and Rimsky-Korsakov given in the Usher Hall.

Finnis: The Air, Turning (BBC Commission)
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No 2 in C minor
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Vadym Kholodenko (piano)
BBC SSO conducted by Ilan Volkov

Also from Edinburgh....

Walton: Symphony No 1 in B flat
BBC SSO conducted by Martyn Brabbins


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Saturday -

Ben-Haim: _Cello Concerto_


----------



## Itullian

Razumovsky 2 & 3
Very nice set.


----------



## Dimace

I hadn't listened old (pro classical or earlier) music. I decided to do it tonight. So we have a very rare and seldom performed Missa from* Guillaume Dufay.* (around 1450 he has composed this work, but I'm not sure right now) The name is *Missa "L'homme Armé" *and what I can say is that is quite calming and suitable for the end of the day. A presentation dedicated to my friend *Marinera,* who loves this kind of music and has contributed very much to our community with a lot of marvellous posts.


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: My Father Knew Charles Ives* BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by John Adams on Nonesuch








Another enjoyable work by John Adams - this time with a number of allusions to Charles Ives.

And with this I bring my current play list to an end. I put together listening lists from my collection which will provideseveral weeks of listening, and listen to the selected discs chronologically. It gives me a sense of travelling through musical history. Tomorrow's play list begins about one thousand years ago, which is about as far back as my music listening goes!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Four Orchestral Pieces*


----------



## Neo Romanza

The 2nd:


----------



## The3Bs

Neo Romanza said:


> I will definitely keep your suggestion in mind if I want to add another _Carmen Suite_ to my collection. Where to start with Shchedrin? Hmmm...I'm not sure as I don't know what your preferences are for music or much about your listening habits, but I think the _Concertos for Orchestra Nos. 1-5_ are a good place to start. After these works, _Symphony No. 1_, the _Cello Concerto_, _The Humpbacked Horse_, _Anna Karenina_, _Concerto cantabile_ _Russian Photographs_, and the _Piano Concertos_ (esp. Nos. 1-4) are worth looking into. If you like choral music, and I'm not a huge fan of it, but _The Sealed Angel_ is an exquisite work.


:tiphat:
Thank you, I will definitely intersperse some of these works into my listening habits/queue. I am first and foremost a piano fan ... and then concertos, symphonies... chamber .. choral/opera comes at the end... so your listing will meet what i normally go for...

Thank you again...


----------



## Rmathuln

*Prokofiev: Scythian Suite , Lt Kijé Suite*
Vienna Symphony Orchestra
Hermann Scherchen , Cond. 1951









*CD #50 FROM:










*


----------



## Neo Romanza

The3Bs said:


> :tiphat:
> Thank you, I will definitely intersperse some of these works into my listening habits/queue. I am first and foremost a piano fan ... and then concertos, symphonies... chamber .. choral/opera comes at the end... so your listing will meet what i normally go for...
> 
> Thank you again...


My pleasure. Hopefully, you'll enjoy some of this composer's music. He's an uneven composer, but his strong works have left a lasting impression.


----------



## The3Bs

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold - Four Concertos for Piano and Orchestra

CD2: No. 3 in A major & No. 4 in E minor 








Angéline Pondepeyre
Conrad Van Alphen
WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln

Very first listen.
First impressions? These are definitely more mature works compared to the No.1 and 2 from CD1.
The No3 is quite unique with its middle movement "Andante con violino obligato" and that works quite nicely. The No 4 sounds like Mozart... and that is a compliment.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.7 in E major, the "Lyric". Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic

An amazing performance... Also, coincidentally, I was listening earlier to Alfred Schnittke's Concerto for Piano & Strings and I kept hearing an ascending chordal motif that I knew was quoted from somewhere, but couldn't pin it down. Turns out it's quoted from the slow movement of this symphony.


----------



## 13hm13

Grosse Sinfonie in D Minor, Op. 130

Music at the Court of Gotha: Bohner

Viktor Barschewitsch (violin)

Thuringian State Symphony Orchestra, Gotha, Hermann Breuer


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Helgoland, WAB 71. Wyn Morris, Symphonica of London, Men of the Ambrosian Chorus

First listen to a new acquisition (mp3). Quite a bit slower than my other recording, Barenboim/Berlin PO, more expansive. I like it. Morris's conducting reminds me a bit of Herbert Blomstedt, and maybe a little of Barenboim himself, actually. I really like what I'm hearing. I have yet to listen to the 6th with Heinz Bongartz on the same disc, maybe soon. I'm not a huge Bruckner 6th fan so maybe this will be the one to make it all "click" for me.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Tubin: Symphony No. 4. Jarvi, For Saturday Symphony. Quite enjoyable










Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, Lieutenant Kijé,. Abbado, LSO. Terrific though I wish the chorus had a bit more mass.










Schubert: String Quartet No. 8 in B-Flat Major, Op. 168, D. 112:String Quartet No. 11 in E Major, Op. 125, No. 2, D. 353 Diogenes Quartet. Marvelous playing. Recommended.










Harris: Symphonies 5 & 6. Alsop Bournemouth. American clssics, performed beautifully.










Melartin: Violin Concerto others. Storgards; Segerstram; Tampere Philharmonic.


----------



## adriesba

/\ I love that Prokofiev recording!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Neo Romanza said:


> The 2nd:


I have to say I'm underwhelmed by this performance. Gergiev is a usually a fine conductor in Russian repertoire, but I don't think he's a good match for the LSO and vice versa. I prefer his recordings he made with the Kirov Orchestra. I'll stick with my afore mentioned favorites in Prokofiev symphonies: Rozhdestvensky and Järvi.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Saturday -

NP:


----------



## Helgi

Earlier on Spotify: Brahms Violin Concerto with Arthur Grumiaux and van Beinum/RCO, and James Ehnes playing Prokofiev. Both on my shopping list now!



















Currently listening to Sviatoslav Richter playing Beethoven's Piano Sonata Op. 111


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5
Paavo Berglund & Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*

This is done at kind of a fast clip, but it's good nonetheless.


----------



## Guest

No.1. The 24bit/192khz remastering sounds great, as is the playing.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Harris' 3rd










The only work I can say I enjoy from Harris. He's not one of my favorite American symphonists.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - Knappertsbusch 1960


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Knorf

Kaija Saariaho, _Graal théâtre_
John Storgårds
Avanti! Chamber Ensemble, Hannu Lintu

One of Saariaho's greatest, most well-known and celebrated compositions, _Graal théâtre_ is a violin concerto in all but name. The recording here is the work in it's second version from 1997, for chamber orchestra.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:










Copland did for American music what Sculthorpe did for Australian music. When you listen to Copland, you can visualize the vast open spaces of the Great Plains just like in Sculthopre you can visual those same open spaces but only the ones found in the Outback.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138310


*Richard Wagner*

Tristan und Isolde

Staatskapelle Dresden
Carlos Kleiber

1982, reissued 2005


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano), Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Louis-Ferdinand Hérold - Four Concertos for Piano and Orchestra
> 
> CD2: No. 3 in A major & No. 4 in E minor
> View attachment 138297
> 
> 
> Angéline Pondepeyre
> Conrad Van Alphen
> WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln
> 
> Very first listen.
> First impressions? These are definitely more mature works compared to the No.1 and 2 from CD1.
> The No3 is quite unique with its middle movement "Andante con violino obligato" and that works quite nicely. The No 4 sounds like Mozart... and that is a compliment.


I knew a second spin would be helpful. :angel:


----------



## WVdave

Brahms; Symphony No. 1 In C Minor
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 6202, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1960.


----------



## tortkis

Jean Huré: Sonate Violon-Piano, Quintette - Philippe Koch, Marie-Josèphe Jude, Quatuor Louvigny (timpani)









The violin sonata is very good. A nice discovery from this thread.


----------



## adriesba

Andrew Kenneth said:


> View attachment 138306
> 
> 
> Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - Knappertsbusch 1960


That recording is one of the only ones I know of in which you can hear the night watcher's horn when the crowd disperses.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Offenbach

Camille Thomas (cello), feat. Nemanja Radulovic (violin), feat. Rolando Villazón (tenor)


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9 / Otto Klemperer / EMI


----------



## Knorf

Paul Hindemith: Symphony "Mathis der Maler"
San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## mikeh375

Itullian said:


> Razumovsky 2 & 3
> Very nice set.


I've been listening to these recordings of late. I picked the lot up for £1 in a charity shop sale back in the day when one could do that sort of thing without risking a ventilator in intensive care. A really nice set of performances imv.


----------



## Rogerx

Vierne & Franck: Violin Sonatas

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2019
Editor's Choice
Presto Recording of the Week
1st March 2019
Disc of the Week
Record Review
9th March 2019
Disc of the Week
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
May 2019
Recording of the Month
Finalist - Chamber
Gramophone Awards
2019
Finalist - Chamber
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Finalist - Chamber
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2020
Finalist - Chamber
Winner - Chamber Music 
International Classical Music Awards
2020
Winner - Chamber Music


----------



## Knorf

Zoltán Kodály: _Dances of Galánta_, _Peacock Variations_, _Dances of Marosszék_
Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Doráti


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

Naples Soloists, Salvatore Accardo


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books 1
Andras Schiff (piano)


----------



## Red Terror

Until recently, I had overlooked Prokofiev's music but am now finding it very much to my liking.


----------



## sonance

yesterday and today:

Paul Le Flem (1881 - 1984)

- Piano Quintet (French Wiki and booklet: 1905, Nederlands Wiki: 1909, English Wiki and IMSLP: 1910 - ??)
- Violin Sonata (1905)
Philippe Koch, violin; Alain Jacquon, piano; Quatuor Louvigny (timpani)










Claude Le Jeune [Lejeune] (c. 1525-30 - 1600)

selection from: Meslanges. Chansons et fantaisies de violes
- Je ne m'élève ici (4 voix, from: Livre de Meslanges, pub. 1585)
- Susanne un jour (luth solo, form: Premier Livre de Psalmes et Cantiques..., pub. 1552)
- Susanne un jour (7 voix, 5 violes, from: Mellange de chansons ..., pub. 1572)
- Le Chant de l'Alouette (5 voix, Le Printemps ..., pub. 1603)
- Seconde Fantaisie (4 violes, from: Second Livre des Meslanges, pub. 1612)
- Mais qui es tu (6 voix, 4 violes, from: Dix Pseaumes de David ..., pub. 1564)
Ensemble Clément Janequin; Ensemble Les Éléments (harmonia mundi)










Paschal de L'Estocart (c. 1540 - after 1587)

selection from: Octonaires de la Vanité du Monde (Book I and II, pub. 1582/83)
- Mondain, si tu le sçais, di moy
- Quelle monstre voy-ie là?
- Qu'est-ce du cours et de l'arrest du Monde?
- Mon âme, où sont les grands discours
- Mais que feroy-ie plus au Monde?
- Et le Monde et la mort entre eux se desguisèrent
Ensemble Janequin/Dominique Visse (harmonia mundi)










listening now to:

Paul Ladmirault (1877 - 1944)

- String Quartet (1933)
- Fantaisie (for violin and piano; 1899)
- Chevauchée. Fantaisie sur des "reels" écossais (violon, cello and piano; ?; very short: 2'20)
- Romance (for string quartet; ?; very short: 2'47)
- Piano Trio "Le Fleuve" (?)
Louis-Claude Thirion, piano; Quatuor Liger (skarbo)










I had planned to listen next to Michel Richard de Lalande [Delalande] (1657 - 1726). 
Alas, to my own surprise I don't have any CD (I would have lost a bet!). Of course after finishing the traversal listening to all French composers in my collection I'll have to listen to his music via Youtube.


----------



## Haydn man




----------



## The3Bs

Again ... Louis-Ferdinand Hérold - Four Concertos for Piano and Orchestra

CD2: No. 3 in A major & No. 4 in E minor 








No longer First Listen... these last 2 concerts from Hérold are very fine indeed.... They reveal very nice ideas in composition and orchestration!!! :tiphat: to Rogerx

Now will have to try the other other CD with Neuburger, Herve Niquet and the Sinfonia Varsovia.


----------



## The3Bs

Rodion Shchedrin - Piano Concerto No. 4









Nikolai Petrov
Yuri Temirkanov
St. Petersburg Academic Symphony Orchestra

First listen... (Spotify)


----------



## sonance

Édouard Lalo (1823 - 1892)

starting with:

- Cello Concerto (1877)
- Symphony (1886)
- Ouverture from the opera: Le Roi d'Ys (1875-88)
David Cohen, cello; Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège/Jean-Pierre Haeck (cyprès)










some selections:

- Violin Concerto no. 1 (1873)
- Violin Concerto no. 3 "Fantaisie norvégienne" (1878)
Thomas Christian, violin; WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln/Stefan Blunier (sony)










- Violin Concerto no. 2 "Symphonie espagnole" (1874)
- Violin Concerto no. 4 "Concerto russe" (1879)
Thomas Christian, violin; WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln/Stefan Blunier (sony)










- Piano Trio no. 1 (1849/50)
- Piano Quintet, first and second movement (inédti; maybe unfinished; 1862/63; reconst. by Dorian Lamotte)
- Violin Sonata "Grand Duo Concertant" (1852)
Dorian Lamotte, violin; Agnès Reverdy, violin; Marc Desmons, viola; Florent Audibert, cello; François Dumont, piano (continuo classics)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 0, 2 & 6

Sophie Mayuko Vetter (piano/fortepiano)

Hamburg Symphony Orchestra, Peter Ruzicka


----------



## Malx

This morning:
Beethoven, Sonatas for Violin & Piano Nos 3 & 4 + Nielsen, Symphony No 1.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Last Night and this Morning


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Mass in B minor, BWV 232. John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Tubin: Symphony #4
Arvo Volmer & Estonian National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Malx

Rimsky-Korsakov, Scheherazade - Chicago SO, Fritz Reiner.

This recording has been mentioned a fair bit recently thought I'd give it a listen - its good, in fact very good and the sound for its age is exceptional.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Enthusiast

I woke up wanting to listen to this. So I did.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben

Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker
Horst Stein
Recorded: 1985-09-01
Recording Venue: Bamberg, Kulturraum


----------



## Rogerx

Eberl: Piano Sonata Op.27 & Variations

Marie-Luise Hinrichs (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Maurice Kagel*

I love it 

Die stücke der Windrose für Salonorchester

Südwesten
Norden
Westen


----------



## Vasks

*Goetz - The Taming of the Shrew Overture (Albert/cpo)
Kiel - Missa solemnis (Froschauer/Capriccio)*


----------



## Knorf

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 in A major
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken, Stanisław Skrowaczewski


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.6 in A major, WAB 106. Heinz Bongartz, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig

First time I've ever heard anything from this conductor, whose career flourished in East Germany during the Cold War, which I suspect hampered the prospect of any popularity in the West. But on first listen, damn, I am impressed. This is exactly how I expect Bruckner to sound. Big, rich brass; cutting, incisive strings; relatively fast tempi, with a focus on the higher-level architecture of the music (as opposed to a more episodic take with lots of tempo changes). The Gewandhaus Orchestra are in rare form, sounding way better here than other recordings of theirs that I've heard. I'm only on the first movement but I suspect this will be a new favorite recording for this symphony, which has never been a favorite of mine among Bruckner's works.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part one scattered throughout today.

_Dixit Dominus_ [_The Lord Said..._] for solo voices, mixed choir, strings and continuo HWV232 [Text: _Psalm CIX (Latin Vulgate)_] (1707):










Suite in D-minor for harpsichord in vol. 2 no. 4 HWV437 (by c. 1706):
_Capriccio_ in F for harpsichord HWV481 (by 1706):
_Sonatina_ in D-minor for harpsichord HWV581 (c. 1705):
Sonata in G-minor for harpsichord HWV580 (poss. by c. 1710):








***

(*** played by Alan Cuckston)

Eight sonatas for flute and continuo HWV359b/363b/367b/374/375/376/378/379 (most dates uncertain - three of the works are also possibly not by Handel):








***

(*** played by members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée)

_Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne_ [_Eternal source of light divine_] - cantata for solo voices, mixed choir, orchestra and continuo HWV74 [Text: Ambrose Philips] (1713):
_Utrecht Te Deum_ - canticle for solo voices, mixed choir, orchestra and continuo HWV278 [Text: Ambrosian hymn] (1713):
_Utrecht Jubilate_ - canticle for solo voices, mixed choir, orchestra and continuo HWV279 [Text: _Psalm C_] (1713):


----------



## Enthusiast

More from Ian Bostridge - the big work on this album is the Donne Sonnets (which are, of course, a masterpiece) but there are plenty of other attractive songs.









Then a change of voice to baritone, of century to 19th and singer to Thomas Quasthoff ... Schumann.


----------



## The3Bs

Classical Pops?
Strauss family - Waltzes & polkas

CD 1 & 2 from:








CD1:
Johann Strauss II - Die Fledermaus (The Bat), overture to the operetta (RV 503-1)
Johann Strauss II - An der schönen, blauen Donau, waltz for orchestra Op. 314 (RV 314)
Johann Strauss II - Kaiser-Walzer (Emperor Waltz), for orchestra, Op. 437 (RV 437)
Johann Strauss II - Perpetuum Mobile, Ein musikalischer Scherz, for orchestra, Op. 257 (RV 257)
Johann Strauss II - Künstler-Leben, waltz for orchestra, Op. 316 (RV 316)
Johann Strauss II - Wein, Weib und Gesang, waltz for orchestra Op. 333 (RV 333)
Josef Strauss - Sphären-Klänge, walzer, Op. 235
Josef Strauss II - Unter Donner und Blitz, polka schnell for orchestra, Op. 324 (RV 324)
Johann Strauss II - Der Zigeunerbaron, overture to the operetta

CD2:
Emil von Reznicek - Donna Diana, overture to the opera
Johann Strauss II - Wiener Blut, waltz for orchestra, Op. 354 (RV 354)
Josef Strauss - Transaktionen, waltz for orchestra, Op. 184
Josef Strauss - Delirien Waltz, for orchestra, Op. 212
Johann Strauss II - Leichtes Blut, polka schnell for orchestra, Op. 319 (RV 319)
Johann Strauss II / Josef Strauss - Pizzicato Polka for orchestra, Op. 234
Johann Strauss II - Tritsch-Tratsch-Polka, for orchestra, Op. 214 (RV 214)
Johann Strauss II - Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald, waltz for orchestra, Op. 325 (RV 325)

Light start to the newly acquired (bargain hunt) Karajan EMI orchestral Box. I have been looking for some Karajan EMI CD's for some time... they are all here.. so it was a no brainer...

These 2 CD's span a couple of decades in recording... but they are quite OK... specially the early ones.... 
There is something to Early Karajan that I find quite appealing ...


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, Op. 34 & Four Sea Interludes, Op. 33a & Passacaglia, Op. 33b & Suite on English Folk Tunes, Op. 90

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Henry Chapin (speaker)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138333


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Complete String Quartets

Takács Quartet

2002 and 2004, remastered compilation 2017


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartets in C minor and B-flat major, Op. 18, Nos. 4 & 6
Emerson String Quartet

Someone I trust told me, or maybe I read it somewhere, that the Op. 18 quartets were the highlights of this excellent cycle. I think it may be so; they're very enchanting. This box is cheap on sale at Presto Classical, and I'm so glad I finally picked it up! Highly recommended!


----------



## Dimace

I have noticed that something is (somehow) missing from our presentations is the ''the best ever role performance in one opera''. I have recently started (with frau Inge Borkh and her Elektra) to bring to you what I believe is the best individual performance in a specific operatic role in the history of the opera. I'm doing this after I have listened at least 20 different recordings and, of course, having at least for one time attended a live (on stage) performance. Today I will come to *La Boheme and the Mimi* (Midinette / Grisette) This role is somehow peculiar. Requires a general duty Soprano, with strong lyric and dramatic voice which is also (this is the most difficult) very fresh!  A midinette sounds like a 40 yo is a joke like Pavarotti to sing Wilhelm Meister. So, after I have listend almost 30 different La Boheme recordings (I have in my collection 39) I reached the verdict that *die Frau Mirella Freni,* for her role in *1973 performance with BPO and Karajan *is the most perfect Mimi in the history of this opera. By this time she is almost 38, but her voice, despite the maturity of her age, sounds very young and fresh, like a girl.

*Mirella passed away this year. (in Februar) A terrible loss for the opera. She was not only a divine artist, but also one of the best opera teachers. (a very hard indeed, but always with a reason) But the legends never die and as conclusion here is the recording/ performance where she has written (again) history.


----------



## sonance

Édouard Lalo (1823 - 1892), continued

- Piano Trio no. 3 (1880)
Trio Parnassus (mdg)










- Piano Concerto (1889)
David Gross, piano; Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt/Nikos Athinäos (christophorus)










- Namouna (ballet music; 1881/82)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo/David Robertson (naive)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Rudolf Serkin, Eugene Ormandy & The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## cougarjuno

Gliere and Ginastera Harp Concertos and Gliere's Concerto for Coloratura Soprano


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Very insightful,I love the Thiry recordings.

Les Corps Glorieux
L'Ascention


----------



## Neo Romanza

_String Quartet No. 10 in E-flat major, Op. 51_










Today is going to be one of those Dvořák kind of days it seems.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Piano Concerto No. 2*

Fricsay and the RIAS Symphony Berlin with Geza Anda from 1953. Great sound for the time, an energetic performance with skillful bipolar mood shifts.

So the German word for live wire is energiebundel? That's a great word. I've been using it to describe my 5-year-old granddaughter.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Enthusiast

Two discs that have some things in common - the presence of the Swedish Chamber Orchestra, the same Neruda concerto, both are delightful.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


> Until recently, I had overlooked Prokofiev's music but am now finding it very much to my liking.


Excellent to read, Red Terror (I like your screen name as it reminds me of Soviet Era music ). I have found all of these works play to Prokofiev's strengths. I'm not too familiar with Ehnes' performances, but I do enjoy all of these works much very much. Prokofiev is one of my favorites after all. I would say the biggest blindspot for me in Prokofiev's oeuvre are his operas. I just can't bring myself to listen to them. I might give _The Fiery Angel_ a listen soon.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Hvoslef: Piano Concerto
Leif Ove Andsnes, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra & Edward Gardner


----------



## Neo Romanza

Glazunov: _Raymonda, Op. 57_


----------



## Knorf

Continuing with my personal Bach cantatas pilgrimage, cantatas for the 2nd Sunday after Trinity.

J. S. Bach: Cantatas BWV 2, 10, and 76
Lisa Larsson, Daniel Taylor, James Gilchrist, Stephen Varcoe 
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Enthusiast

And finally some Saariaho ...


----------



## Itullian

Brilliant playing and
the most screwed up program and track listings and hard to read
print in the history of cds.


----------



## 13hm13

I don't normally drink ... but I will have a Heinichen today...


----------



## Itullian

Pretty darn good Brahms.
Great sound.


----------



## WVdave

Bruckner; Symphony No. 3 In D Minor 
Bernard Haitink, The Concertgebouw Orchestra Of Amsterdam
Philips ‎- PHS 900-068, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1965.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Malx said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov, Scheherazade - Chicago SO, Fritz Reiner.
> 
> This recording has been mentioned a fair bit recently thought I'd give it a listen - its good, in fact very good and the sound for its age is exceptional.
> 
> View attachment 138325


Funny. I just listened to it for the first time this morning!


----------



## Manxfeeder

13hm13 said:


> I don't normally drink ... but I will have a Heinichen today...
> 
> View attachment 138343


Intoxicating, isn't it?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Solti and Ashkenazy with the London Phil. I was listening to Boulez's second Bartok box set, and the piano concerto in that set wasn't grabbing me. Solti's recording doesn't have a problem keeping my attention.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Stenka Razin, Symphonic Poem, Op. 13_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rambler

*The Tradition of Gregorian Chant* on Archiv









This is a four disc set - and I don't think I'll manage all four in one listening session.

Anyway I guess this represents the start of western 'classica lmusic' , 'art music or 'serious music'. I'm not really sure if there is a term to adequately define what is the subject matter of 'talk classical'.

I think there are two major steams - church and secular. And in Gregorian Chant we have a fairly solid start to the church stream. Because of the highly conservative nature of the church, we can have some hope that current performance of Gregorian chant as part of a centuries long performance tradition is not too far off how this music was performed over the centuries past.

Any way after 4 CDs of Gregorian Chant I'll appreciate the shock of the new music arising in the gothic era in the 12th century or so.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Wranitzky: Symphonies, Opp. 31 & 52
Howard Griffiths & North German Radio Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Joachim Raff

Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 31, "Concerto Italiano"

Tianwa Yang (violin)
SWR Sinfonieorchester
Pieter-Jelle de Boer
Recorded: 11-15 November 2012
Recording Venue: Rolf Bohme Saal, Konzerthaus, Freiburg, Germany


----------



## Joachim Raff

Enescu: Piano Concerto D Minor (Fragment)

Luiza Borac (piano)
National Radio Orchestra Bucharest
Rossen Gergov

_A new release and includes a rare recording of Enescu Piano Concerto (unfinished)_


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Symphony #1
Howard Griffiths & Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Things Lived & Dreamt, Op. 30_


----------



## Joe B

The Steinberg Duo performing violin sonatas by Reizenstein, Bush, and Ireland.


----------



## Flamme

Martin Handley presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, including a Sunday morning Sounds of the Earth slow radio soundscape. 








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000k8xt


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Skrowaczewski: Symphony
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski & Saarbrucken German Radio Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Alfacharger

Two classic film scores from William Stromberg and the Moscow Symphony Orchestra.

Eric Korngold, The Prince and the Pauper.










Max Steiner, The Adventures of Don Juan.










Noisy track from the Steiner score


----------



## starthrower

Jean-Baptiste Dupont


----------



## Guest

Beautifully played and recorded. Unless others are well hidden, it would appear the engineer used only 2 microphones based on the booklet photos. It certainly doesn't sound as multi-mic'd as usual for DG.


----------



## 13hm13

Nicely recorded and played!










Oboe Concerti at the Dresden Court - Batzdorfer Hofkapelle


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor, op.23. Martha Argerich, Kirill Kondrashin, Bavarian RSO

This is a phenomenal performance. Highly recommended to anyone who loves this concerto as much as I do. It's the one work of Tchaikovsky's that I love unconditionally, and indeed it's one of my favorite piano concertos. This recording is so good. Argerich is a force of nature. Extremely astonishing musicianship... as for Kondrashin, he understands the architecture of the work like few others-it's no coincidence that both of my favorite recordings feature his conducting (the other being Van Cliburn on RCA).


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Sleeping Beauty Suite, op.66a. Mstislav Rostropovich, Berlin Philharmonic

Feels good to be enjoying Tchaikovsky's music, which I've never much cared for in the past. Feels like I'm finally in on a not-so-well-kept secret. He was a killer melodist. There is something very "classical" about his approach to music compared to some of the other Russians of his time.

Anyway, I would appreciate any feedback on any kind of "where-to-from-here" suggestions, as far as essential recordings. I have been looking at the Pierre Monteux/London Symphony recording of Swan Lake, which sounds really good to my ears. As it happens, I have no Monteux in my collection and this appears to be perhaps the place to start.


----------



## pmsummer

LE MONDE DE SAINTE-COLOMBE
_Une Sélection de Concerts à Deux Violes Esgales_
*Jean de Sainte Colombe* - (1640? - 1700?)
Les Voix Humaines - viols

_ATMA Classique_


----------



## 13hm13

A somewhat rare CD from 1994 ...









Dvorak : Symphonie du nouveau monde smetana : La moldau
Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra, Kurt Redel


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard

Starting wit Sibelius.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:










One of my favorite Hovhaness recordings. Simply outstanding.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozartiano concertos 1/2/3/4

Murray Perahia,
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Méhul - Overtures

Orchestre de Bretagne, Stefan Sanderling

Méhul: Ariodant
Méhul: Bion
Méhul: Horatius Coclès
Méhul: Joseph in Ägypten
Méhul: La Chasse Du Jeune Henri
Méhul: Le Jeune Sage Et Le Vieux Fou
Méhul: Le Trésor Supposé
Méhul: Les Deux Aveugles De Tolède
Méhul: Mélidore Et Phrosine


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - The Symphonies

Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Mozartiano concertos 1/2/3/4
> 
> Murray Perahia,
> English Chamber Orchestra


This is so very good... it has been in my collection for many years... and the only integral I have of the Mozart concertos... The only other I would consider would be the Geza Anda, but other priorities arise...


----------



## adriesba

flamencosketches said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Sleeping Beauty Suite, op.66a. Mstislav Rostropovich, Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> Feels good to be enjoying Tchaikovsky's music, which I've never much cared for in the past. Feels like I'm finally in on a not-so-well-kept secret. He was a killer melodist. There is something very "classical" about his approach to music compared to some of the other Russians of his time.
> 
> Anyway, I would appreciate any feedback on any kind of "where-to-from-here" suggestions, as far as essential recordings. I have been looking at the Pierre Monteux/London Symphony recording of Swan Lake, which sounds really good to my ears. As it happens, I have no Monteux in my collection and this appears to be perhaps the place to start.


For a complete _Nutcracker_, I reccomend the Bonynge recording on Decca. It's splendid!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> This is so very good... it has been in my collection for many years... and the only integral I have of the Mozart concertos... The only other I would consider would be the Geza Anda, but other priorities arise...


I agree, I have the Anda on L.P and CD, however, the Barenboim and Zacharias ( first recording not complete ) are also very fine.


----------



## The3Bs

Rodion Shchedrin - Album for the Youth (15 Piano Pieces)

from:








Rodion Shchedrin

First Listen... Quite interesting pieces!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> I agree, I have the Anda on L.P and CD, however, the Barenboim and Zacharias ( first recording not complete ) are also very fine.


:tiphat:
Agree!!! I have many other CD's of Mozart Concerti... but 1 integral as stated... 
Some of the others include Barenboim, Brendel, Serkin, Gilels and so on... 
I have never tried Zacharias... will sample it at some point...


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quartets Nos. 1-3

Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon, Gérard Caussé & Nicholas Angelich

What freshness and spontaneity! Four first-rank players give their all to some of Brahms's most passionate music, and create the precious effect of discovering that music for the first time.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Beecham's recording of *La Bohème* is a big favourite of mine and almost as much of a classic as the De Sabata *Tosca*. A fantastic cast unified by Beecham's effortlessly elastic conducting.


----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Rodion Shchedrin - Album for the Youth (15 Piano Pieces)
> 
> from:
> View attachment 138360
> 
> 
> Rodion Shchedrin
> 
> First Listen... Quite interesting pieces!!!


By the way the Echo Sonata is a very good piece. I really like that at the end of the Piano Pieces. It is quite interesting how Shchedrin intersperses Bach references into a totally modern composition!!!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Markus Becker


----------



## aioriacont

Schubert all day, especially his lieder sung by Ian B


----------



## Malx

Starting the day, unusually for me, with a selection of choral works by Brahms.


----------



## aioriacont

wooow i love Herreweghe's renditions, especially his Bach's SMP live video


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Te Deum_ [_For Queen Caroline_] - canticle for solo voices, mixed choir and orchestra HWV280 [Text: Ambrosian hymn] (1714):










Three sonatas for oboe and continuo HWV357/363a/366 (c. 1707-10/c. 1711-12/c. 1711-16):








***

(*** played by members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée)

_Water Music_ - three suites for orchestra HWV348-350 (1717):
Three oboe concertos op.3 HWV301/302a/298 (poss. bet. 1704 and 1718):










_Chandos Anthem no. 2 - In the Lord put I my trust_ HWV247 [Text: _Psalms IX, XI, XII, III_] (1717-18):
_Chandos Anthem no. 5a - I will magnify thee, O God_ HWV250a [Text: _Psalms CXLIV, CXLV_] (1717-18):
_Chandos Anthem no. 6 - As pants the hart_ HWV251b [Text: _Psalm XLII_] (1717-18):


----------



## Bourdon

*Daniel Bacheler*


----------



## The3Bs

The Mravinsky Collection
Brahms, Mussorgsky - Symphony No. 3 / Dawn Over The Moscow River

CD2








Evgeny Mravinsky
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

CD2:
Mussorgsky - Dawn Over The Moscow River
Brahms - Symphony No. 3 In F Major, Op. 90
Brahms - Sym. No. 3 - Rehearsals

Beautiful Mussorgsky to start with!! Then on to full bloodied Brahms!!! A slightly heavy handled Brahms providing a very romantic (Russian) interpretation...
Slightly boxy sound with a couple of coughs.. but that does not deter from enjoying it... 
The Mussorgsky leaves you wanting for more!!!!


----------



## Janspe

*J. S. Bach: Six suites for solo cello, BWV. 1007-1012*
Boris Pergamenschikow, cello









It's been a while since I listened to all of these six suites in a complete recording. It has been wonderful to delve into this music over the course of a few days! Pergamenschikow is an absolutely fabulous cellist. Also listened to his take on the Dutilleux cello concerto, and I'm familiar with his collaboration on Haydn's piano trios with Schiff and Shiokawa. This is some really solid Bach playing, although I must confess that so many cellists play these works at such a high level that it's impossible for me to prefer anyone in particular. But the music remains as fresh as ever. These six suites are works that can accompany the listener for a lifetime...


----------



## Enthusiast

The3Bs said:


> This is so very good... it has been in my collection for many years... and the only integral I have of the Mozart concertos... The only other I would consider would be the Geza Anda, but other priorities arise...


But there are so many fine sets of the Mozart piano concertos and quite a few even better single disc recordings! Leaving aside HIP recordings (I'm assuming they do not appeal), both of the Zacharias sets are very good - personally I prefer them to Perahia or Anda - and Goode, Kempff and Gulda have made discs that are exceptional. My point is: don't give up as these concertos respond well to a variety of artists.

EDIT - I have now seen that you have tried others (and I agree that Perahia and Anda are probably better than the ones you name) but Zacharias has lots to offer (and his two sets are quite different to each other) - so long as you avoid PC 20 from the first set (which has an, er, eccentricity) - and I have long found the very unshowy Goode recordings (with the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra) to be ultimately very deeply satisfying in ways that few pianists ever manage.


----------



## annaw

*Shostakovich: Piano concerto No.1 in C minor, Op. 35* (NYPO, Bernstein)


----------



## Malx

Sally Beamish, Cello Concerto 'River' & Oboe Concerto 'Tam Lin' - Robert Cohen (cello), Gordon Hunt (oboe) Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Ola Rudner.

First listen to both these pieces - a few more plays required, but initial reaction is reasonably positive.


----------



## The3Bs

Enthusiast said:


> But there are so many fine sets of the Mozart piano concertos and quite a few even better single disc recordings! Leaving aside HIP recordings (I'm assuming they do not appeal), both of the Zacharias sets are very good - personally I prefer them to Perahia or Anda - and Goode, Kempff and Gulda have made discs that are exceptional. My point is: don't give up as these concertos respond well to a variety of artists.
> 
> EDIT - I have now seen that you have tried others (and I agree that Perahia and Anda are probably better than the ones you name) but Zacharias has lots to offer (and his two sets are quite different to each other) - so long as you avoid PC 20 from the first set (which has an, er, eccentricity) - and I have long found the very unshowy Goode recordings (with the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra) to be ultimately very deeply satisfying in ways that few pianists ever manage.


Oh! I do not intend to give up on Mozart Concerti!!!! I will keep listening to these as time permits...
My comment was mostly about acquisitions ... and with the Perahia complete and then lots of other CD's on top ... I am not feeling the need to buy a new complete cycle... but will keep sampling and purchasing individual concerti if the price is right...

With both you and Rogerx saying great things about Zacharias.. I will keep an eye for some bargains and will sample via Spotify...


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Concerto & Two Romances/ Schubert: Rondo for violin and strings in A major, D438

James Ehnes (violin)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Manze


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No.3 in D minor, op.30. Martha Argerich, Riccardo Chailly, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra

An awesome performance. My favorite non-Rachmaninov recording of the work (sorry, Horowitz-I still love you).


----------



## Enthusiast

The3Bs said:


> Oh! I do not intend to give up on Mozart Concerti!!!! I will keep listening to these as time permits...
> My comment was mostly about acquisitions ... and with the Perahia complete and then lots of other CD's on top ... I am not feeling the need to buy a new complete cycle... but will keep sampling and purchasing individual concerti if the price is right...
> 
> With both you and Rogerx saying great things about Zacharias.. I will keep an eye for some bargains and will sample via Spotify...


Thanks for responding. The first Zacharias set is usually very cheap new.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No.3 in C minor, op.44, "The Fiery Angel". Riccardo Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bartok: Violin Concertos
Christian Tetzlaff, The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra & Hannu Lintu


----------



## Enthusiast

Richter playing Scriabin - it almost spoils everyone else for you.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Richter playing Scriabin - it almost spoils everyone else for you.
> 
> View attachment 138371
> 
> 
> View attachment 138373


I need to get this. However, if you find that Richter has spoiled other pianists for Scriabin, I would highly recommend Vladimir Sofronitsky, who Richter himself once drunkenly called "a god". All other Scriabin recordings are second tier to his, in my book.


----------



## chill782002

Gershwin - Piano Concerto

Julius Katchen - Piano

Artur Rodzinski / Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma della RAI

Recorded 1955


----------



## Rogerx

Landscapes

Music by Scarlatti, Schubert, Mompou and Albéniz

Andrew Tyson (piano)

Imagine Cyprien Katsaris fuelled by extra caffeine, or Joh Cleese's wild comedic brain welded to Benjamin Grosvenor's staggering, utterly inborn keyboard gifts, and you'll understand what Andrew...


----------



## Janspe

DaddyGeorge said:


> Bartok: Violin Concertos
> Christian Tetzlaff, The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra & Hannu Lintu
> 
> View attachment 138372


I was present in the concert during which this CD was recorded. Lovely memories: two brilliant Bartók concertos and Lutosławski 4th symphony. I miss going to concerts!


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Müller-Schott plays Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Christoph Eschenbach

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Strauss, R: Romance for cello and piano in F Major, AV 75
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 33


----------



## sonance

earlier:

Raoul Lay (* 1964)

- Life (extract from Shakespeare's Macbeth, for baritone and instrumental ensemble; 1997)
- Suite from the chamber opera: La jeune fille aux mains d'argent (libretto by Olivier Py; for three comedians, three singers, a female dancer and instrumental ensemble; here: instrumental ensemble and a vocal trio in the finale; 2003)
- Wanderlied (after a poem by Heinrich Heine, inspired by Schumann's "Dichterliebe", for soprano and instrumental ensemble; 2002)
- L'éloge du secret (for violin and piano; 1999)
Ensemble Télémaque/Raoul Lay (zig zag territoires)










As there's no Wikipedia entry yet, you'll find his biography and catalogue of works here.
http://www.cdmc.asso.fr/en/ressources/compositeurs/biographies/lay-raoul-1964

There is contemporary music that is highly attractive. This music above doesn't have this power, though it's not really boring either. - Although the booklet discusses the question whether Lay is a neo-Romantic composer and denies this inspite of many influences from the 19th century, I'm not so sure about that. And I have the impression that the music lacks "bite". What makes me somewhat angry is that the booklet says "[...] has absolutely nothing 'neo' about him [...] No revivalism, no à la manière de ..., no quotation nor knowing wink." Yet there are a lot of resemblances, though I'm not that knowledgeable to identify the original source. But the vocal trio in the Suite is definitely very similar to the aria "What Power Art Thou" of Purcell's Cold Genius in "King Arthur" (the aria is said to be based on the "choeur des trembleurs" in Lully's "Isis"). How can a commentary forget about that?

then:

Sylvio Lazzari (1857 - 1944)

- Violin Sonata (1894)
- Scherzo (1931)
Ilona Then-Bergh, violin; Michael Schäfer, piano (genuin)










This belongs to the series "Unerhört" (label: genuin) which always is intended as a vibrant plea for neglected composers or neglected works. Lazzari's Violin Sonata certainly deserves more recognition.
YouTube links:
I. - 



II. - 



III. - 




now:

Jean-Marie Leclair (1697 - 1764)

- Violin Sonatas, Book I: nos. 5 - 8 (1723)
Adrian Butterfield, baroque violin; Alison McGillivray, viola da gamba; Laurence Cummings, harpsichord (naxos)










Highly enjoyable.- I'm considering to get Leyla Schayegh's recordings, which got great praise (I appreciate very much her recording of C.P.E. Bach's works.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> I need to get this. However, if you find that Richter has spoiled other pianists for Scriabin, I would highly recommend Vladimir Sofronitsky, who Richter himself once drunkenly called "a god". All other Scriabin recordings are second tier to his, in my book.


Oh yes - he's very very good, I agree!


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - Guitar Transcriptions by Segovia and Duarte

Andres Segovia


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with Russian music played by Russians. A work that somehow I never tire of. There are, of course, 4 or 5 really excellent Scheherazade recordings and this is (IMO) one of them.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday & Today: Loaded the CD player with five from Leonard Bernstein's _Royal Edition_:

1.* Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #1_ (w/Bernstein as pianist and conductor/NYPO); *Mozart*: _Piano Concerto #25_ (w/Bernstein as pianist and conductor/Israel Phil. Orch.)
2. *Shostakovich*: _Piano Concero #1_ (w/Andre Previn, pianist/William Vacchiano, trumpet/NYPO); _Piano Concerto #2_ (w/Bernstein as pianist and conductor/NYPO); *Poulenc*: _Concerto for Two Pianos_ (Arthur Gold and Robert Fizdale, pianists/NYPO)
3. *Brahms*: _Piano Concerto #2_ (Andre Watts, pianist/NYPO); _Variations on a Theme by Haydn_ (w/NYPO)
4. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #3 "Polish"_; _Romeo and Juliet Overture-Fantasy_ (w/NYPO)
5. *Bruckner*: _Symphony #9_ (w/NYPO)

All kinds of piano concertos are featured with Bernstein collaborating with the likes of Andre Previn, Gold & Fizdale, Andre Watts, and even accompanying himself on the Beethoven, Mozart, and Shostakovich #2. The highlight is the Brahms, though, with Andre Watts, and a very robust and vibrant take on it. Up next is the _Symphony #3 "Polish"_ by Tchaikovsky which may be the weakest link in the Tchaikovsky symphony cycle but still packed with Tchaikovsky's beautiful melodies and good to have fun with now and then. We round things out with one of only two of Bernstein's commercial releases of the the music of Bruckner (the other was also Bruckner's 9th with the Vienna Phil.). Maybe Bernstein just wanted to show that he could do it as well as anyone else; not quite, but still a good effort.


----------



## Marinera

*Francisco Guerau - Complete Works for Guitar.* Xavier Diaz-Latorre


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58
Tomo Keller
Jan Lisiecki (piano)
Recorded: 2018-12-06
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


----------



## Shosty

Keiko Fujiie - At Water's Edge for Solo Piano
Toru Takemitsu - Rain Tree Sketch
Shinichiro Ikebe - La terre est bleue comme une orange
Saburo Moroi - Piano Sonata No. 2

Gerhard Oppitz (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "I due supposti Conti" (Rojatti/Nuova Era)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #23 (Ward/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #1 (Tirimo/Regis)
Gretry - Suite from "Zemire et Azor" (Sanderling/ASV)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Divertimento and Concerto for Orchestra
*

The sound on these recordings is outstanding. I can hear everything.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138384


*Richard Strauss*

Der Rosenkavalier

Munchner Philharmoniker
Christian Thielemann

2011


----------



## Enthusiast

My favourite Tchaikovsky symphony - the 5th - in a recording that is one of my favourites. The other is Mravinsky's: both are devastating but in quite different ways. As with most of the Celibidache Munich recordings it is unwise to play a fast (or even normal) speed account of the same work just before it!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Kullervo
> 
> Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)
> 
> BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard
> 
> Starting wit Sibelius.


This is one of the best _Kullervo_ recordings I've heard in a long-time. It has a certain rustic quality to it that I rather enjoy.


----------



## Neo Romanza

McPhee: _Tabuh-Tabuhan, Toccata For Orchestra And 2 Pianos_


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi- Martin Fröst (clarinet), Concerto Köln

Vivaldi: Clarinet Concerto No. 2 (arranged from arias from 'La fida ninfa', 'Il Giustino' & 'Juditha triumphans')
Vivaldi: Clarinet Concerto No. 3 (arranged from arias from 'Il Giustino', 'Juditha triumphans' & 'Tieteberga')
Vivaldi: Clarinet Concerto No.1 (arranged from arias from 'L'Olimpiade' & 'Ottone in villa')
Vivaldi: Il Giustino: Sinfonia


----------



## Enthusiast

Messiaen's _La Nativité du Seigneur_:









I really haven't listened to much organ music and haven't wanted to. But Messiaen is turning me round on that - this set is filled with really special musical experiences.


----------



## pianozach

THIS morning:

*Sibelius
Symphonies 6 & 7
*
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartets No. 9 in C major, Op. 59, No. 3 and No. 10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 "Harp"
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## The3Bs

Sibelius ‎- Symphonies Nos.5 & 6 (CD1)
from:








Paavo Berglund
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra

New arrival.... Fantastic 5th, I am glad I got this spine tingling the way Berglund finishes the first movement.... 
The 6th is a work I do not hear so much any more... but I liked it as well... will need to get hold of my old Anthony Collins for a reprise...


----------



## Malx

This afternoon more Brahms, 
Violin Concerto - Renaud Capuçon (violin), Wiener Philharmoniker, Daniel Harding.

Haydn Variations & Academic Festival Overture - Columbia SO, Bruno Walter.


----------



## Marinera

*Carlos V. Mille Regretz - La Cancion del Emperador.* La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Hesperion XXI, Jordi Savall


----------



## Knorf

Béla Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## Enthusiast

More wonderful Messiaen.


----------



## Marinera

Dimace said:


> I hadn't listened old (pro classical or earlier) music. I decided to do it tonight. So we have a very rare and seldom performed Missa from* Guillaume Dufay.* (around 1450 he has composed this work, but I'm not sure right now) The name is *Missa "L'homme Armé" *and what I can say is that is quite calming and suitable for the end of the day. A presentation dedicated to my friend *Marinera,* who loves this kind of music and has contributed very much to our community with a lot of marvellous posts.
> 
> View attachment 138287


Thanks Dimace, this is a wonderful recording.


----------



## Knorf

Bohuslav Martinů: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Václav Neumann


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Janspe said:


> I was present in the concert during which this CD was recorded. Lovely memories: two brilliant Bartók concertos and Lutosławski 4th symphony. I miss going to concerts!


It must have been a great concert! I miss live performances very much, I have a bunch of unused concert tickets in the drawer, hope the next season will be better... 
Hannu Lintu is absolutely phenomenal conductor. I considered him an excellent performer of 20th century music, but also his Mozart and Beethoven (piano concertos) are absolute gems.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Lutoslawski: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4
The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra & Hannu Lintu


----------



## cougarjuno

Ashkenazy plays Scriabin Etudes, Poemes, Preludes etc.


----------



## Eramire156

Last season the CSO went on strike, this season was cut short by Covid, and I very much doubt that there will be a full season next year, well there always the recordings...

*Carl Nielsen 
Symphony no.4, op.29
Helios Overture









Jean Martinon
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Guest

A new name to me but I like his powerful playing very much. I first saw his name in the Jussen brothers' Bach booklet--they loved one of his concerts.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Eramire156 said:


> Last season the CSO went on strike, this season was cut short by Covid, and I very much doubt that there will be a full season next year, well there always the recordings...
> 
> *Carl Nielsen
> Symphony no.4, op.29
> Helios Overture
> 
> View attachment 138396
> 
> 
> Jean Martinon
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


Outstanding recording and performance from Martinon. One of the best _Inextinguishable_ performances I've heard. The _Helios Overture_ is also top-notch.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part three for the rest of today.

_Chandos Anthem no. 9 - O praise the Lord with one consent_ HWV254 [Text: _Psalms CXVII, CXXXV, CXLVIII_] (1717-18):
_Chandos Anthem no. 10 - The Lord is my light_ HWV255 [Text: _Psalms XVIII, XX, XXVII-XXX, XXXIV, XLV_] (1717-18):
_Chandos Anthem no. 11 - Let God arise HWV256a_ [Text: _Psalms LXVIII, LXXVI_] (1717-18):










_Air and Variations_ from the suite in B-flat for harpsichord vol. 2 no.1 HWV434 (poss. by 1717):
Suites for harpsichord vol. 1 nos. 1-4 HWV426-429 (before 1720):
_Toccata_ in G-minor for harpsichord HWV586 (by c. 1720):








***

(*** played by Alan Cuckston)

Six trio sonatas op.2 HWV386b/387/388/389/390a/391 (c. 1700-22):








***

(*** played by members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée)


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday!

_Act I_ from _The Humpbacked Horse_:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Helgi

New arrival, been waiting for weeks 

Haydn piano sonatas with Ekaterina Derzhavina:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Pärt: The Symphonies
Tönu Kaljuste & NFM Wrocław Philharmonic


----------



## Dimace

Some times, friends, students or other collectors and music lovers ask me about my music preferences. Twenty years ago, I was saying to them that these XXX composers and music are my most beloved. Recently I changed my mind and like the Albert Camus I decided the I have no ''homeland'' for the music I love. Everything is bringing light and love to my life (as Camus said) is Patria Nostra and will be accepted as it is, with open mind and heart. Like this, almost 30 years ago, despite I wasn't so much citizen of the music world, came to my life the music of Stelios. It was some songs, some stage music and other coincidental music, well, or not so, made, but altogether composed with love and vision, full with Greek sun and love. By this time I had the opportunity to exchange some opinions with the composer and to listen some ideas he had for the future. Stelios was (is) a very nice guy, (he is also a good author) with humour and, this is important, someone who has a road to walk. A road HE made and not cheap copy/paste of other composers and creators. He is looking to Greek traditional music, and from this great pool of sounds and melodies, he is inspiring his compositions, which, at the same moment, are highly modern and melismatic. This combination of past and presence made me to love his music and with multiple ways to invest to it. Stelios is not unknown to our community. I believe I have seen something written for his works in the past. Certain is, that in this thread, we have written nothing, at least since the time I joined our community. So this is a beginning to Honor one VERY important Greek composer and his amazing music. And when I say AMAZING I mean it.

So, *Stelios Coucounaras and his Romantische Lieder,* from the year 1987. (Anima Records, Germany) Lieder full of Greek light, full of tradition, with a Mahler (he loves the Austrian a lot) touch and aroma. You can also visit his internet site 
(search for it, if you want, please! NOTHING TO BE BOUGHT, NO COMMERCIAL CONTENT, ONLY INFOS, TEXTS, PHOTOS & VIDEOS) to learn something more for the composer, who lately (search in YT) made a big impact worldwide with his two symphonies, (I still don't have them as LP or CD...) which, for my opinion, are MASTERPIECES.









_*Stelios works are highly collectible items. For our music I could say that seldom could be found items with greater money value than these in the field classical / contemporary music._


----------



## Neo Romanza

DaddyGeorge said:


> Pärt: The Symphonies
> Tönu Kaljuste & NFM Wrocław Philharmonic
> 
> View attachment 138397


Anyone not familiar with Pärt's earlier work will be in for quite a surprise when they hear his 1st and 2nd symphonies. What's also nice about this particular recording, besides all of the symphonies being featured on one disc, is there's a great photo of the composer in the booklet that I've never seen before. A younger, beardless Pärt.


----------



## Guest

The cover image omits The Orquesta Sinfónica de *Madrid.*


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 25, "Odysseus", Op. 275_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joachim Raff

Enescu: Symphony No. 3, Op. 21

Tampere Philharmonic Choir, Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra
Hannu Lintu
Recorded: 24-26 April 2013
Recording Venue: Tampere Hall, Finland

" Deeply moving"


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastoral"
Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel


----------



## flamencosketches

*Georges Bizet*: Symphony in C major. Thomas Beecham, Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française

Really good music, in the simple, melodic Romantic tradition that has really been hitting home for me in recent days. I suspect that Bizet must have been a lover of Mozart. I need to get more of his music; this is the only disc I have. I don't even have a Carmen. Still trying to decide which one to get...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Adam: _The Dharma at Big Sur_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138402


*Robert Schumann*

Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Introduction and Allegro appassionato, op. 92
Introduction and Concert-Allegro, op. 134

Angela Hewitt, piano
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Hannu Lintu, conductor

2012


----------



## Neo Romanza

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 138401
> 
> 
> Enescu: Symphony No. 3, Op. 21
> 
> Tampere Philharmonic Choir, Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra
> Hannu Lintu
> Recorded: 24-26 April 2013
> Recording Venue: Tampere Hall, Finland
> 
> " Deeply moving"


An excellent symphony, but I don't think much of Lintu's conducting. I like the Foster on EMI and Rozhdestvensky on Chandos the best.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two back-to-back performances of _Harmonielehre_:


----------



## SanAntone

Tre Voci
Kim Kashkashian, Sivan Magen, Marina Piccinini











> Tre Voci includes Italian-American flutist Marina Piccinini and Israeli harpist Sivan Magen. All three musicians have been acknowledged for bringing a new voice to their instruments. Kashkashian, Piccinini and Magen first played together at the 2010 Marlboro Music Festival, and agreed that the potential of this combination was too great to limit it to a single season. Since then they have been developing their repertoire. On this compelling first release it revolves around Debussy's 1915 Sonata for flute, viola and harp and its influence, most directly felt in Takemitsu's shimmering "And then I knew 'twas wind". (ECM website)


----------



## Neo Romanza

The 2nd:










Järvi and Rozhdestvensky are my go-to Prokofiev conductors. Gergiev was fantastic in _Alexander Nevsky_ and _Scythian Suite_, but his symphony cycle with the LSO on Philips (Decca) is lackluster.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Jaan-Eik Tulve leading Vox Clamantis in Cyrillus Kreek's "The Suspended Harp of Babel":


----------



## WVdave

Ravel; Ma Mere L'Oye; La Valse; Bolero
PierreMonteux, London Symphony Orchestra
Philips ‎- PHS 900-059, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1965.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann - Works for Cello & Piano

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Schumann: Abendlied (No. 12 from Klavierstücke für kleine und große Kinder, Op. 85)
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Klavierstücke (12) für kleine und große Kinder, Op. 85
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 39
Schumann: Romances (3), Op. 94
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A minor, Op. 105


----------



## Itullian

Don't buy this, you won't like it.
i love it though.


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> ...but his symphony cycle with the LSO on Philips (Decca) is lackluster.


Boy do I ever disagree! I've listened to many Prokofiev cycles and isolated symphony recordings, but the LSO Gergiev recordings are those I still turn to the most often for their excitement and detail.

Having said that, I do like the Järvi.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg and Sibelius

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Grieg, Peer Gynt, Norwegian Dance, Dwarfs
Sibelius, Valse Triste, Tuonela, Finlandia


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I've been listening to lots of Bach again lately


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata/ Debussy: Cello Sonata/ Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Benjamin Britten (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Delius: Orchestral Works

Howard Shelley (piano)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis

Delius's piano writing isn't that of a natural virtuoso, but here Shelley transforms it with some really sensitive phrasing and an ability to make the patterns of the figuration sound idiomatic...Davis... - BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2012

Delius: Brigg Fair
Delius: Idylle de Printemps
Delius: Paris - Song of a Great City
Delius: Piano Concerto in C minor


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: I Masnadieri

Dame Joan Sutherland (Amalia), Samuel Ramey (Massimiliano), Franco Bonisolli (Carlo), Matteo Manuguerra (Francesco), Arthur Davies (Armino), Simone Alaimo (Moser), John Harris (Rolla)

Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera, Chorus of the Welsh National Opera
Richard Bonynge


----------



## Helgi

*Ravel: La Valse*
François-Xavier Roth w/Les Siècles


----------



## Marinera

*Falvetti - Nabucco.* Leonardo Garcia Alarcon, Capella Mediterranea, Choeur de Chambre de Namur


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part four for this morning and early afternoon.

Seven sonatas for recorder and continuo HWV/358/360/362/365/367a/369/377 (by c. 1712):








***

(*** played by members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée)

Four suites for harpsichord vol. 1 nos. 5-8 HWV430-433 (before 1720):








***

(*** played by Alan Cuckston)

_(4) Coronation Anthems_ HWV258-261 [Texts: _Book of Kings/Psalm LXXXIX/Psalm XXI/Psalm XLV/Book of Isiah_] (1727):










_Concerto grosso_ for strings and continuo in C [_'Alexander's Feast'_] HWV319 (1734):
_(6) Concerti grossi_ for winds, strings and continuo op.3 HWV312-317 (c. 1710-34):


----------



## annaw

*Beethoven: The Late String Quartets* (Emerson String Quartet)

Was Beethoven ever greater than in the very end??


----------



## sonance

Jacques Lenot (* 1945)

Liens
- Aura (for solo piano; 2002)
- Esquif (for viola and piano; 2002)
- Scogli (for solo bassoon; 2002)
- Omaggio a Donatoni (for flute, violin and cello; 2002)
- String Quartet no. 2 (2001)
- Allegretto gioviale (piano quintet; 2002)
Vahan Mardirossian, piano; Pascal Gallois, bassoon; Jean Sulem, viola; Magali Mosnier-Karoui, flute; Jean-Marc Phillips-Varjabedian, violin; Henri Demarquette, cello; Quatuor Rosamonde (intrada)










now:

Jean-Baptiste Lully (1632 - 1687)

- Atys (extracts from the opera; 1676)
Les Arts Florissants/William Christie (harmonia mundi)










It may be surprising that this is my only Lully CD. But some years ago I listened more intensely to his music: Then a pen-friend (does one say still pen-friend when it's all about e-mailing?) sent digital copies of some Lully operas. I enjoyed the music and watching the documentary "Lully, ein unbequemer Komponist" (French original: "Lully, l'Incommode", 2008), but I never felt the need to explore any further. Maybe I'm to blame, but that's the way it is.

For those interested and speaking/understanding German - Arte TV is offering this documentary in the German version on YouTube (until August 12). Some participating artists are Philippe Jaroussky, Véronique Gens; Christina Pluhar, Christophe Rousset, Hervé Niquet, Vincent Dumestre with their ensembles, Les Folies Françoises ...


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## Tsaraslondon

When one thinks of Mimi, Callas is probably the last name that comes to mind, but in fact she inhabits the role as well as anyone, revealing many details that others gloss over. This is a very fine recording of the opera, superbly cast from top to bottom. The only problem is the rather routine penny plain conducting of Votto. What heights these artists might have achieved under a Karajan or a Beecham. Still, Callas's Mimi is a lot more than a mere curiosity

Fuller review on my blog https://tsaraslondon.wordpress.com/2017/01/08/la-boheme/


----------



## The3Bs

Mozart ‎- Piano Concertos No.18, K456 & No.20, K466









Vladimir Ashkenazy
Philharmonia Orchestra

Got this dirt cheap!!! Could not miss the opportunity to get another No. 20!!!
The usual Decca sound engineering... with pretty good separation between orchestra and piano... 
The usual Ashkenazy clean and clear articulation approach! 
Having grown with Brendel (I have been critical in the past ... but his No.20 is still my favorite)... 
I feel there is a lightness missing here and of course with a big orchestra this is old fashioned Mozart...


----------



## Malx

Schubert this morning:

Piano Sonata D960 - Artur Schnabel.

Symphonies Nos 3 & 5 - Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel.


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> Boy do I ever disagree! I've listened to many Prokofiev cycles and isolated symphony recordings, but the LSO Gergiev recordings are those I still turn to the most often for their excitement and detail.
> 
> Having said that, I do like the Järvi.


I don't disagree - it's not a bad set (but nowhere near the wonder of the Rozhdestvensky set) - but I do feel that Gergiev's time with the LSO was disappointing, at least as far as recordings are concerned. He did not make any (that I am aware of) great recordings with the LSO as he has with several other orchestras. And much of what he recorded with the LSO he has bettered with other orchestras.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail (ordered after seeing this posted and discussed a few weeks ago) - Roger Norrington leading the Radio Symphony Orchestra Stuttgart in Ludwig van Beethoven's "Symphony No. 1" and "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 8
George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra *

Two of my favourite Beethoven Symphonies from a set I'm growing appreciate more and more. Szell is quickly becoming a favourite conductor. The Cleveland Orchestra here has some of the better elements of a chamber ensemble in its sound and feel but is unmistakably an Orchestra. I'm really enjoying these performers - not only in Beethoven but also in Haydn, Schumann and Mozart.

Thinking In Beethoven after listening to Szell, I would pick my top five cycles as follows, in no order:
- Klemperer/Philharmonia
- Wand/Kölner Rundfunk...
- Szell/Cleveland 
- Kletzki/Czech
- Hogwood/AofAM

Furtwangler misses out despite being one of my favourite interpreters, a set of his would require substitutions to improve the EMI set.

Kempe only just misses out on the top five for me too, his cycle with the Münchner Philharmoniker is excellent.


----------



## Rogerx

Bertoni*:Miserere - Veni Creator - Beatus Vir

P. Schuman*, M. Zimmerman*, Radiokören Stockholm*,

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone ‎


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

A little bit of everything here lately:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Today before lunch...
Mozart: Piano Quintet In E-Flat Major, K. 452: 
Stephen Hough & Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet








Sibelius: Symphony #2
Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker








Haydn: Piano Concerto #11
Leif Ove Andsnes & Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Tesori d'Italia

Albrecht Mayer (oboe)

I Musici Di Roma

Elmi: Concerto for Oboe, Strings and Basso continuo in A minor
Ristori: Oboe Concerto in E flat major
Sammartini, G: Concerto for Oboe, Strings and Basso continuo in C major (S-Skma Xe-R 166:30)
Sammartini, G: Concerto for Oboe, Strings and Basso Continuo in C Major, Op. 8 No. 4
Sammartini, G: Concerto for Oboe, Strings and Basso Continuo in G Minor, Op. 8 No. 5
Vivaldi: Oboe Concerto in C major, RV450


----------



## Enthusiast

DaddyGeorge said:


> Haydn: Piano Concerto #11
> Leif Ove Andsnes & Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
> View attachment 138425


I used to have that CD (I do have the other two you posted) but never enjoyed it. I was very well received critically but I always found it dull so I bought different recordings of the works. Do you like it? Can you tell me what the critics saw in it that I somehow missed?


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 1 from this. Very impressive. It seems slower in parts than Sanderling's Dresden recording, which was already quite broad, but it never drags and has considerable power.


----------



## Rogerx

Reinecke - Harp Concerto & Flute Concerto

Fabrice Pierre (harp) & Patrick Gallois (flute)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Fabrice Pierre (harp/conductor) & Patrick Gallois (flute/conductor)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138428


*Aaron Copland*

Appalachian Spring
Rodeo
Billy the Kid
Fanfare for the Common Man

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

1960-1967, reissued 1997


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, For Bunita Marcus*

This is a lovely piece, if you have the time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

AClockworkOrange said:


> Furtwangler misses out despite being one of my favourite interpreters, a set of his would require substitutions to improve the EMI set.


The EMI studio recordings are definitely not Furtwangler at his best. I don't know if you've heard the Music & Arts box, but that is a much better representative of his conducting, though it does omit Nos. 1, 2, and 8.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another excellent Scheherazade.


----------



## millionrainbows

Disc 2 of Harrison Birtwistle. Oddly declamatory; reminds me of Varese in that respect.


----------



## Vasks

*Franz von Suppe - Overture to "Pique Dame" (Mehta/CBS)
Johann Strauss, Sr. - Anna Polka (Alban Berg Qrt +/EMI)
Friedrich Schneider - Symphony #16 (Frank/cpo)*


----------



## The3Bs

Brahms - Symphony no 2 in D major, Op. 73 (Recorded X & XI.1949)
Mozart - Masonic Funeral Music in C minor, K 477 (479a) (Recorded XII.1947)
Richard Strauss - Metamorphosen for 23 solo Strings, AV 142 (Recorded X & XI.1947)

CD3 from:








Herbert von Karajan
Wiener Philarmoniker

A bit boxy sound (even with the great Walter Legge) but at least the dynamic range is there, i.e. the boxyness is more apparent in the crescendos.
Highlight of the CD? The Richard Strauss Metamorphosen!!!


----------



## Enthusiast

millionrainbows said:


> Disc 2 of Harrison Birtwistle. Oddly declamatory; reminds me of Varese in that respect.


Earth Dances (is that on disc 2?) is a very fine work. I do also find Panic very effective.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Academic and Festival Overtures & Serenade No. 2, Op. 16 & Haydn Variations, Op. 56a

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> Boy do I ever disagree! I've listened to many Prokofiev cycles and isolated symphony recordings, but the LSO Gergiev recordings are those I still turn to the most often for their excitement and detail.
> 
> Having said that, I do like the Järvi.


It seems to me that Gergiev's performances with the Kirov Orchestra produced some of his more inspired performances, IMHO. Like those Stravinsky/Scriabin discs (also on Philips) for example. Those were stunning. An orchestra does make a difference, especially when there's native blood involved in performing the music.

Thread duty -

_Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28_


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> I don't disagree - it's not a bad set (but nowhere near the wonder of the Rozhdestvensky set) - but I do feel that Gergiev's time with the LSO was disappointing, at least as far as recordings are concerned. He did not make any (that I am aware of) great recordings with the LSO as he has with several other orchestras. And much of what he recorded with the LSO he has bettered with other orchestras.


The Gergiev/LSO Prokofiev cycle _is_ a great set, and I for one definitely prefer it to the Rozhdestvensky cycle.

"Nowhere near," hah, give me a break. Rozhdestvensky's Prokofiev is flatly not _that_ much a wonder, not in my opinion. I find those performances bit limited, actually, and in the end were quite disappointing after how much they'd been lauded to the skies by certain critics I now know to ignore. Actually, I've never thought that much of Rozhdestvensky, actually, among Russian conductors. Mravinsky, Svetlanov, Temirkanov, Kondrashin, Gergiev: all better in my book, and in a wider range of repertoire.

Another great pair of recordings are the two Gergiev made of Scriabin Symphonies, which are _wonderful_.



Neo Romanza said:


> An orchestra does make a difference, especially when there's native blood involved in performing the music.


"Native blood," such a cliché but always in "exotic" (i.e. non-German) music, is so very massively overrated. No. You don't _need_ a Russian orchestra to make a great recording of Russian music, nor a Czech orchestra to make a great recording of Czech music, nor a American orchestra to make a great recording of American music, and so on, any more than you need a German orchestra to make a great recording of Brahms.

For one thing, it's a myth that those orchestras love the music of their own country in a special way greater than other countries. They often actually don't.

And there's no element of style in music inaccessible to someone, assuming they're willing to learn, just because they speak a different language.


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> The Gergiev/LSO Prokofiev cycle _is_ a great set, and I for one definitely prefer it to the Rozhdestvensky cycle.
> 
> "Nowhere near," hah, give me a break. Rozhdestvensky's Prokofiev is flatly not _that_ much as wonder, not in my opinion. I find those performances bit limited, actually, and in the end were quite disappointing after how much they'd been lauded to the skies by certain critics I now know to ignore. Actually, I've never thought that much of Rozhdestvensky, actually, among Russian conductors. Mravinsky, Svetlanov, Temirkanov, Kondrashin, Gergiev: all better in my book, and in a wider range of repertoire.
> 
> Another great pair of recordings are the two Gergiev made of Scriabin Symphonies, which are _wonderful_.


I don't want to argue but I hear it very differently to you. I certainly do not think the LSO Prokofiev set to be a great one or to have a single great performance in it. I am certainly not alone in that opinion and often find myself valuing the set more than some do. As for Rozhdestvensky's merits in comparison with other eminent Russians (why only them?), like all great conductors they have all produced great recordings and less than great ones. I probably value Temirkanov less than the others in your list but they are all fine conductors. I have listened to many recordings from all of them (and many others in the repertoire they often excel in) and do have a pretty good idea what _I_ like and how much I like them. Different people have different tastes.


----------



## millionrainbows

Enthusiast said:


> Earth Dances (is that on disc 2?) is a very fine work. I do also find Panic very effective.


Those are on disc 2; right now, I find the Boulez-conducted pieces on disc 1 more to my liking.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> ...I am certainly not alone in that opinion...


So what? There's probably no opinion on the planet so absurd that you can't find someone else who shares it.



> Different people have different tastes.


Can't argue with that.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert's Great in a performance that is quite radical - mostly in speed (but Menuhin and Daugaard have both been there before Norrington) - but it is also totally convincing as a whole and great performance of a great work. I find nothing missing to put it with the greats of the past (including Krips, Solti).


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> So what? There's probably no opinion on the planet so absurd that you can't find someone else who shares it.


I merely meant that although the set has its advocates it also disappointed many. I prefer not to put them down because of that.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> Schubert's Great in a performance that is quite radical - mostly in speed (but Menuhin and Daugaard have both been there before Norrington) - but it is also totally convincing as a whole and great performance of a great work. I find nothing missing to put it with the greats of the past (including Krips, Solti).
> 
> View attachment 138431


That's giving an invalid attachment error.

Which recording of this are you listening to? I am genuinely curious, because I love this symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Crippled Symmetry
*


----------



## millionrainbows

Rogerx said:


> Brahms: Academic and Festival Overtures & Serenade No. 2, Op. 16 & Haydn Variations, Op. 56a
> 
> New York Philharmonic
> Leonard Bernstein


God, Bernstein was so narcissistic. Look at him vogueing for the camera. Who does he think he is, Martha Argerich?


----------



## Orfeo

*In the Matter of Threes
*
*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
*Symphony no. III in D Major
-The Philharmonia Orchestra/Riccardo Muti

*Alexander Glazunov
*Symphony no. III in D Major
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Jose Serebrier

*Sergei Rachmaninoff
*Symphony no. III in A Minor
-The USSR State Symphony/Yevgeny Svetlanov

*Leevi Madetoja 
*Symphony no. III in A Major
-The Iceland Symphony Orchestra/Petri Sakari

*Antonin Dvorak
*Symphony no. III in E-flat Major
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Myung-Whun Chung

*Hugo Alfven
*Symphony no. III in E Major
-The Stockholm Philharmonic/Neemi Jarvi

*Carl August Nielsen
*Symphony no. III
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Bryden Thomson


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> That's giving an invalid attachment error.
> 
> Which recording of this are you listening to? I am genuinely curious, because I love this symphony.


I love it, too. But my urge to whistle along to it can have my cheeks aching by the end. I think I have fixed the error, thanks.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_(K)ein Sommernachstraum_


----------



## Knorf

As for the Gergiev/LSO Prokofiev cycle, I think it's in the backlash period great recordings almost inevitably go through.

Step 1. Great new recording appears, yay! Much critical praise.
Step 2. Some grouch in the corner, "this new one is ok, maybe, but it doesn't compare at all with the wonder of Pispott Q. Jakhasz and the Podunkton Symphony Radio Philharmonic, from the 1947 semaphore broadcast, only released in Japan in a limited pressing on reel-to-reel, never released on CD. Believe me, that performance makes this new one sound like moldy sodden rubbish! Giants walked the land in those days!"
Step 3. Someone says, "Whoa! Based on the high praise, I thought this would be better. That old grouch over there sounds like he knows what's what. Listen to that satisfied contempt! That's expertise if I ever heard it. Pispott Q. Jakhasz it is!"
Step 4. Much arguing among people who really basically agree, with much exaggeration on how drastic the differences are, in an attempt to claim the high ground. "Recording X is pure genius! Recording Y is utter excrement!"
Step 5. Recording earns the "Great Classic" status it always deserved once it's old enough. Usually takes 20-25 years.
Step 6. Profit!

We'll see whether the Gergiev/LSO Prokofiev cycle makes it to step 5. I think it will, because every performance in the cycle is a genuinely great performance, in my opinion, except for No. 1, which I think is just ok. But that's the Prokofiev symphony I care about the least, anyway.

Disclaimer: I admit to being guilty myself of much of the worst behavior I just described.

ETA: the old grouch in the corner may or may not be satisfied.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> I love it, too. But my urge to whistle along to it can have my cheeks aching by the end. I think I have fixed the error, thanks.


Ah! So Norrington. Interesting. I'll have to check it out; I rate the Schumann symphony recordings he made with the SWR!


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> As for the Gergiev/LSO Prokofiev cycle, I think it's in the backlash period great recordings almost inevitably go through.
> 
> Step 1. Great new recording appears, yay! Much critical praise.
> Step 2. Some grouch in the corner, "this new one is ok, maybe, but it doesn't compare at all with the wonder of Pispott Q. Jakhasz and the Podunkton Symphony Radio Philharmonic, from the 1947 semaphore broadcast, only released in Japan in a limited pressing on reel-to-reel, never released on CD. Believe me, that performance makes this new one sound like moldy sodden rubbish! Giants walked the land in those days!"
> Step 3. Someone says, "Whoa! Based on the high praise, I thought this would be better. That old grouch over there sounds like he knows what's what. Listen to that satisfied contempt! That's expertise if I ever heard it. Pispott Q. Jakhasz it is!"
> Step 4. Much arguing among people who really basically agree, with much exaggeration on how drastic the differences are, in an attempt to claim the high ground. "Recording X is pure genius! Recording Y is utter excrement!"
> Step 5. Recording earns the "Great Classic" status it always deserved once it's old enough. Usually takes 20-25 years.
> Step 6. Profit!
> 
> We'll see whether the Gergiev/LSO Prokofiev cycle makes it to step 5. I think it will, because every performance in the cycle is a genuinely great performance, in my opinion, except for No. 1, which I think is just ok. But that's the Prokofiev symphony I care about the least, anyway.
> 
> Disclaimer: I admit to being guilty myself of much of the worst behavior I just described.
> 
> ETA: the old grouch in the corner may or may not be satisfied.


I think you are being a bit harsh on old Pispott Q. Jakhasz - I have a bootleg 78 of him conducting Florence Foster Jenkins in a selection of arias from 'The Fiery Angel' I think it was before Florence's voice broke.


----------



## pianozach

Neo Romanza said:


> Anyone not familiar with Pärt's earlier work will be in for quite a surprise when they hear his 1st and 2nd symphonies. What's also nice about this particular recording, besides all of the symphonies being featured on one disc, is there's a great photo of the composer in the booklet that I've never seen before. A younger, beardless Pärt.


Arvo Pärt - I'd not heard of him until just now.

I think I'll just randomly put his Symphony 4 "Los Angeles" (2008) on my playlist. I so rarely hear "new" Classical music unless I actively seek it out. KUSC rarely plays anything less than 50 years old, unless it's John Williams.

Right now, since my iTunes "locks up" with increasing regularity, I just cued up *Sibelius Karelia Suite* on Youtube, *Vladimir Ashkenazy* conducting, for my morning pleasant Classical listening. Seems a bit slow to me, but then again, I am a fan of Keith Emerson's rockin' version.


----------



## Malx

More Schubert this afternoon:

Symphony No 6 - Kammeracademie Potsdam, Antonello Manacorda.

String Quintet D956 - Melos String Quartet & Rostropovich.


----------



## Knorf

Malx said:


> I think you are being a bit harsh on old Pispott Q. Jakhasz - I have a bootleg 78 of him conducting Florence Foster Jenkins in a selection of arias from 'The Fiery Angel' I think it was before Florence's voice broke.


Hahaha! You're right. Pispott Q. Jakhasz is the best! Undisputed best. Anyone who says otherwise clearly does not know what music is.

In other news, Tuesday listening!

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43*
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

I love the "WARNING!" that BIS used to put on their recordings. "This recording may damage your speakers!"

But this is a really, really great Sibelius 2. I wish more music lovers remembered how good this Sibelius cycle is, especially No. 2. And, yes, it is a terrific recording, a real audiophile treat. My speakers survived, but just barely.


----------



## sonance

earlier:

Guillaume de Machaut (c. 1300 - 1377)

- Messe de Notre-Dame (c. 1360)
Ensemble Organum/Marcel Pérès (harmonia mundi)










and some "ballades" from: Danses du Moyen-Age. I have those on vinyl (2 discs) with Clemencic Consort and Ensemble Ricercare (harmonia mundi; a compilation of various composers). But doubting that my record player would still work I listened via YouTube (with same/different ensembles).









- Ma chiere dame (Clemencic Consort/René Clemencic; the introduction with solo cornemuse is by an anonymous composer)




- De petit po (Ferrara Ensemble/Crawford Young)




- Amours me fait desirer (Ensemble Musica Nova/Lucien Kandel)





Side A of the first disc has been re-released as CD, together with dances of the renaissance. But it contains only one short work by Machaut:









now:

Thierry Machuel (* 1962)

Psalm [works for mixed choir]
- Nocturne [Tagore] (text by Rabindranath Tagore; 2001)
- Strange Fruit (based on an original song by Lewis Allan; introduction to the following work; ?)
- Dark like me (texts by Langston Hughes; 2002)
- Nocturne [Richter] (text by Benoît Richter; first version 1999; second version 2003)
- Über dem Dorn ("Above the thorn"; texts by Paul Celan; 2003)
- Nocturne [Liron] (text by Yannick Liron; 2000)
- Jiv ("Alive"; texts by Ossip Mandelstam; 2003)
Le Jeune Choeur de Paris/Laurence Equilbey and Geoffroy Jourdain; Les Cris de Paris/Geoffroy Joudain (label inconnu/naive)*










* "Label inconnu" is a registered trademark and doesn't mean that it is unknown. But as far as I can see it has been rather shortlived (website with info from 2012 ...). - The years above signify the date of the premiere as stated by the composer on his website; for whatever reason he doesn't state the year of composition ...


----------



## Helgi

^ Haha. I have Sibelius' symphony no. 5 with Osmo Vänskä/Lahti on BIS and the dynamic range is such that I really need to watch the volume knob. Mine doesn't have the warning label, though.


----------



## Knorf

Helgi said:


> ^ Haha. I have Sibelius' symphony no. 5 with Osmo Vänskä/Lahti on BIS and the dynamic range is such that I really need to watch the volume knob. Mine doesn't have the warning label, though.


Yeah, BIS stopped printing the warning at some point, by 1990 maybe.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two of these works (Night's Black Bird and The Shadow of Night) are major works and companion pieces - to be heard together or separately - while the third is a spin-off from an opera and a kind of easygoing concerto for tuba. An excellent CD.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Two of these works (Night's Black Bird and The Shadow of Night) are major works and companion pieces - to be heard together or separately - while the third is a spin-off from an opera and a kind of easygoing concerto for tuba. An excellent CD.
> 
> View attachment 138435


Whilst I don't have a huge collection of Birtwistle recordings - this is the one I play most frequently, a fine disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7*
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

On my first listen, I thought this was one of the finest Mahler 7s I'd ever heard, and I know all of the usual reference recordings, and own most of them and others to boot. The early reviews were all very favorable.

Then Hurwitz comes along and pans it on ClassicsToday.com: 4 out of 10, "a failure by any measure." Oh, really? What did I miss? So, I've returned to this recording, for a third listen at this point, to see if Hurwitz is on to something.

Spoiler alert: he is not. In fact, _not a single sentence_ of his review makes any sense to me at all. And this is why he is useless to me as a critic: I can't discern a single way his review correlates to anything I'm actually hearing. As far as I can tell, he's talking about a different recording altogether. His review bears no, not just little but no, resemblance to what I'm listening to. Usually I can at least understand what someone is criticizing, whether I agree or not. And that in a nutshell is the danger of paying attention to Hurwitz.

This is a _great_ Mahler recording. It lacks nothing. The recording is audiophile quality, the performance is exciting and deeply committed as well as polished, and the conducting and interpretation are top notch. This recording is competitive in every way with any of the best I have heard, Bernstein, Abbado, Gielen, Boulez, Kubelík, etc.

Those who have enjoyed this excellent and nearly complete cycle should purchase with confidence.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Feldman, Crippled Symmetry
> *


Amazing. This work and recording absolutely blows me away on every listen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part five for tonight.

_Sinfonia_ in B-flat for two violins and continuo HWV339 (c. 1706-07):
Trio sonata in F for two recorders and continuo HWV405 (c. 1707-10)
Three sonatas for violin and continuo HWV359a/364a/361 (c. 1724/c. 1722-24/c. 1725-26):
_Andante_ in A-minor for violin and continuo H412 (c. 1725-26):
_Allegro_ in C-minor for violin and continuo H408 (bet. c. 1725-29):








***

(*** played by members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée)

Six concertos for organ and orchestra op.4 HWV289-294 (1735-36):










_Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline_ [_The ways of Zion do mourn..._] for solo voices, mixed choir and orchestra HWV264 [Text: various biblical sources] (1737):


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> As for the Gergiev/LSO Prokofiev cycle, I think it's in the backlash period great recordings almost inevitably go through.
> 
> Step 1. Great new recording appears, yay! Much critical praise.
> Step 2. Some grouch in the corner, "this new one is ok, maybe, but it doesn't compare at all with the wonder of Pispott Q. Jakhasz and the Podunkton Symphony Radio Philharmonic, from the 1947 semaphore broadcast, only released in Japan in a limited pressing on reel-to-reel, never released on CD. Believe me, that performance makes this new one sound like moldy sodden rubbish! Giants walked the land in those days!"
> Step 3. Someone says, "Whoa! Based on the high praise, I thought this would be better. That old grouch over there sounds like he knows what's what. Listen to that satisfied contempt! That's expertise if I ever heard it. Pispott Q. Jakhasz it is!"
> Step 4. Much arguing among people who really basically agree, with much exaggeration on how drastic the differences are, in an attempt to claim the high ground. "Recording X is pure genius! Recording Y is utter excrement!"
> Step 5. Recording earns the "Great Classic" status it always deserved once it's old enough. Usually takes 20-25 years.
> Step 6. Profit!
> 
> We'll see whether the Gergiev/LSO Prokofiev cycle makes it to step 5. I think it will, because every performance in the cycle is a genuinely great performance, in my opinion, except for No. 1, which I think is just ok. But that's the Prokofiev symphony I care about the least, anyway.
> 
> Disclaimer: I admit to being guilty myself of much of the worst behavior I just described.
> 
> ETA: the old grouch in the corner may or may not be satisfied.


Okay, now I just think you're making a big deal about it whenever you should've just accepted that an opinion was different than your own. Also, I don't agree with your 'backlash period' thesis. I never liked Gergiev's Prokofiev with the LSO since I heard it for the first-time, which was probably 11 or 12 years ago and I still don't like it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Two words: Chicago brass.


----------



## Enthusiast

It must be a well kept secret that the Kocsis recordings of Bartok masterpieces set a new standard in what can be done with these pieces. Not only superbly played and very well recorded but beautifully shaped. I loved the works before but since hearing these performances they have somehow come to seem even greater to me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> It must be a well kept secret that the Kocsis recordings of Bartok masterpieces set a new standard in what can be done with these pieces. Not only superbly played and very well recorded but beautifully shaped. I loved the works before but since hearing these performances they have somehow come to seem even greater to me.
> 
> View attachment 138439


A fine series, indeed. I should revisit it as well.

Thread duty -










The 8th is a craggy work from Schuman, but to be honest, I love all of his symphonies. Such an original musical voice he had.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Knorf said:


> As for the Gergiev/LSO Prokofiev cycle, I think it's in the backlash period great recordings almost inevitably go through.
> 
> Step 1. Great new recording appears, yay! Much critical praise.
> Step 2. Some grouch in the corner, "this new one is ok, maybe, but it doesn't compare at all with the wonder of Pispott Q. Jakhasz and the Podunkton Symphony Radio Philharmonic, from the 1947 semaphore broadcast, only released in Japan in a limited pressing on reel-to-reel, never released on CD. Believe me, that performance makes this new one sound like moldy sodden rubbish! Giants walked the land in those days!"
> Step 3. Someone says, "Whoa! Based on the high praise, I thought this would be better. That old grouch over there sounds like he knows what's what. Listen to that satisfied contempt! That's expertise if I ever heard it. Pispott Q. Jakhasz it is!"
> Step 4. Much arguing among people who really basically agree, with much exaggeration on how drastic the differences are, in an attempt to claim the high ground. "Recording X is pure genius! Recording Y is utter excrement!"
> Step 5. Recording earns the "Great Classic" status it always deserved once it's old enough. Usually takes 20-25 years.
> Step 6. Profit!
> 
> We'll see whether the Gergiev/LSO Prokofiev cycle makes it to step 5. I think it will, because every performance in the cycle is a genuinely great performance, in my opinion, except for No. 1, which I think is just ok. But that's the Prokofiev symphony I care about the least, anyway.
> 
> Disclaimer: I admit to being guilty myself of much of the worst behavior I just described.
> 
> ETA: the old grouch in the corner may or may not be satisfied.


Dude, I'm so glad someone else gets it. Jakhasz/Podunkton is SO underrated. People always point to his work with the Margaritaville Symphony but they obviously have. no. taste.


----------



## 13hm13

Klughardt: Symphony No. 2 & Gernsheim: Zu einem Drama

SWR Radiofunkorchester, Kaiserslauten, Anhaltische Philharmonie

Manfred Mayrhofer, Klaus Arp, Klause Arp


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, String Quintet 
*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Enthusiast said:


> I used to have that CD (I do have the other two you posted) but never enjoyed it. I was very well received critically but I always found it dull so I bought different recordings of the works. Do you like it? Can you tell me what the critics saw in it that I somehow missed?


I have a special relationship with this concert, because I played it a million years ago (not with an orchestra, only with piano accompaniment)... 
I quite like the recording, though it maybe wouldn't completely shoot me to the moon. What do I like? I was impressed by the interplay of the piano with the orchestra, they complement each other beautifully in sound. I think Andsnes very suitably changes the touch and dynamics with respect to the resulting color in combination with the orchestra. In this I see the main advantage of the recording. Especially in the lower positions, he creates a pleasant tone, which harmonizes beautifully with the cellos. Overall, he plays very sensitively and with a sense for detail. Maybe he lacks warmth and fluency of Oliver Schnyder or Anne-Marie McDermott, but I think he's trying to bring the interpretation closer to the HIP. So maybe give him another chance (via streaming), he seems better to me than Pletnev and a thousand times better than Luisada, whose recording is really bad...
BTW: When I thought years ago that I couldn't be surprised by this concert, I listened to the recording of Il Pomo d'Oro, Riccardo Minasi & Maxim Emelyanychev. Absolute madness!


----------



## Knorf

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Dude, I'm so glad someone else gets it. Jakhasz/Podunkton is SO underrated. People always point to his work with the Margaritaville Symphony but they obviously have. no. taste.


Right?! And those elitist audiophiles, slamming the fidelity of semaphore. I mean, what is that? Is the actual music important, or just sound quality? Philistines.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, String Quintet
> *


Sorry for all the silliness. I will end the silliness on my part, for now, by noting how rad this recording is! Both the Schoenberg and Schubert.


----------



## Itullian

These are excellent and are recorded much better than their Beethoven cycle.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I really love Argerich/Abbado and Cliburn/Kondrashin in Tchaikovsky PC1 but this is a fantastic recording as well. Reiner is ON POINT with the CSO and I think the Nutcracker excerpts have ended my search for Christmas music this year.


----------



## Guest

No.94 from this excellent set.


----------



## Neo Romanza

The 9th:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> "Native blood," such a cliché but always in "exotic" (i.e. non-German) music, is so very massively overrated. No. You don't _need_ a Russian orchestra to make a great recording of Russian music, nor a Czech orchestra to make a great recording of Czech music, nor a American orchestra to make a great recording of American music, and so on, any more than you need a German orchestra to make a great recording of Brahms.
> 
> For one thing, it's a myth that those orchestras love the music of their own country in a special way greater than other countries. They often actually don't.
> 
> And there's no element of style in music inaccessible to someone, assuming they're willing to learn, just because they speak a different language.


If you can't tell the difference between a Russian orchestra vs. a British one, then that's your problem. My point about native blood is that a Russian orchestra has lived with Prokofiev's music, for example, a lot longer than a German or American one and not only that I personally like the sound of a Russian/Soviet orchestra in Prokofiev. Is that okay with you? Do I need permission to express a like or dislike that doesn't coincide with your own? Anyway, I think the problem here is you got in a huff and puff when someone disagreed with your high opinion of Gergiev's LSO Prokofiev cycle. Like I said, I think he was uninspired in those recordings and the LSO sounds the same.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7*
> Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer
> 
> On my first listen, I thought this was one of the finest Mahler 7s I'd ever heard, and I know all of the usual reference recordings, and own most of them and others to boot. The early reviews were all very favorable.
> 
> Then Hurwitz comes along and pans it on ClassicsToday.com: 4 out of 10, "a failure by any measure." Oh, really? What did I miss? So, I've returned to this recording, for a third listen at this point, to see if Hurwitz is on to something.
> 
> Spoiler alert: he is not. In fact, _not a single sentence_ of his review makes any sense to me at all. And this is why he is useless to me as a critic: I can't discern a single way his review correlates to anything I'm actually hearing. As far as I can tell, he's talking about a different recording altogether. His review bears no, not just little but no, resemblance to what I'm listening to. Usually I can at least understand what someone is criticizing, whether I agree or not. And that in a nutshell is the danger of paying attention to Hurwitz.
> 
> This is a _great_ Mahler recording. It lacks nothing. The recording is audiophile quality, the performance is exciting and deeply committed as well as polished, and the conducting and interpretation are top notch. This recording is competitive in every way with any of the best I have heard, Bernstein, Abbado, Gielen, Boulez, Kubelík, etc.
> 
> Those who have enjoyed this excellent and nearly complete cycle should purchase with confidence.


I don't think much of Fischer's Mahler. He's yet another alleged 'Mahlerian' who felt he had something unique to say in these oft-recorded symphonies when, for me, he said nothing new at all. A Mahler cycle to skip for sure.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Tchaikovsky PC1 Cliburn/Kondrashin. So. Good.


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Suk: Asrael Symphony, Op. 27

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy
Recorded: April 2008
Recording Venue: Finlandia Hall, Helsinki, Finland


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Previous Listening:*
- *Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphony No.7, "King Stephen" Overture *
George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra

-* Richard Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder*
Diana Damrau (Soprano), Mariss Jansons & the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

*Current Listening:*
*- Charles Stanford: String Quartets Nos. 1, 2 & 6*
The Dante Quartet


----------



## Guest

No.4. A blistering performance of very challenging music.


----------



## The3Bs

Knorf said:


> Hahaha! You're right. Pispott Q. Jakhasz is the best! Undisputed best. Anyone who says otherwise clearly does not know what music is.
> 
> In other news, Tuesday listening!
> 
> *Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43*
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi
> 
> I love the "WARNING!" that BIS used to put on their recordings. "This recording may damage your speakers!"
> 
> But this is a really, really great Sibelius 2. I wish more music lovers remembered how good this Sibelius cycle is, especially No. 2. And, yes, it is a terrific recording, a real audiophile treat. My speakers survived, but just barely.


It was this CD that got me to pay more attention to Sibelius work... 
I really like Neeme Järvi's Sibelius. He did a great live cycle at London Barbican in the 90's if I am not mistaken...


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Bach, Missa Breves with the Westfälische Kantorei!* Very nice, old recording from Philips Holland.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bruckner: Symphony #4
Manfred Honeck & Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## The3Bs

Mozart: 
Adagio & Fugue, K.546 (p) 1948 (Recorded III.1947)
Adagio from Divertimento No.17, K.334 (p)1989 (Recorded X.1946 & XII.1947)

Beethoven: 
Symphony No.5 in C minor, Op.67 (p) 1950 (Recorded XI.1948)
Symphony No.8 in F, Op.93 (p) 1947 (Recorded IX.1946)

CD4 (mono) from:








Herbert von Karajan 
Wiener Philharmoniker

The sound on CD4 is much better than CD3 posted earlier. 
The Mozart is played with taste even though it is being played by a big orchestra.
The Beethoven's 5th is a good interpretation full of verve and attack, however in places it sounds a little too forceful (full bloodied young Karajan not too worried with sound aesthetics) but the gem on this CD is the No. 8, it grips you at the first few bars and then takes you on a journey flowing so nicely...


----------



## Itullian

i bought this because i loved his Beethoven set.
As i said before, you won't like it.
But i love it.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Daniel Reuss leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in psalms by Felix Mendelssohn and Cyrillus Kreek:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Smetana: Vltava (from Má Vlast)

Staatskapelle Dresden
Paavo Berglund
Recording Venue: 6-13 March 1978, Lukaskirche, Dresden

"Lovely interpretation which tends to get overlooked because its non Czech line-up"


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frank Bridge*: The Sea. Vernon Handley, Ulster Orchestra

Pretty nice work from early 20thC Britain. Reminds me a bit of Holst, maybe even a bit of Elgar. This is the first of anything Bridge I've heard, and my interest has been piqued. Lush, rich orchestration, yet also very melodic. Bridge was a teacher of and influence upon Benjamin Britten and I'm not sure I can tell how much it shows, but it is worthy of note.


----------



## flamencosketches

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 138449
> 
> 
> Smetana: Vltava (from Má Vlast)
> 
> Staatskapelle Dresden
> Paavo Berglund
> Recording Venue: 6-13 March 1978, Lukaskirche, Dresden
> 
> "Lovely interpretation which tends to get overlooked because its non Czech line-up"


I have this recording. Despite my love for both Berglund and the Staatskapelle Dresden, I wasn't super impressed with this recording. My main takeaway was that I need to hear a Czech give it a shot. But I'll probably listen to Berglund's recording at least once more in full before deciding to get another recording. It's entirely possible the problem may lie with Smetana's work, but I doubt it, being a fan of some of his other works.


----------



## Joachim Raff

flamencosketches said:


> I have this recording. Despite my love for both Berglund and the Staatskapelle Dresden, I wasn't super impressed with this recording. My main takeaway was that I need to hear a Czech give it a shot. But I'll probably listen to Berglund's recording at least once more in full before deciding to get another recording. It's entirely possible the problem may lie with Smetana's work, but I doubt it, being a fan of some of his other works.


I always to come back to recordings that may I have subconsciously dismissed and found no reason why i dismissed them in the first place. There are loads of really good ones out there, but this is one i always come back to.


----------



## Helgi

New arrival (it's raining CDs these days), Bach Cello Suites with David Watkin:


----------



## Marinera

On spotify


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138452


*Bernhard Henrik Crusell*

Concerto in E flat major for clarinet and orchestra, op. 1
Grand Concerto in F minor for clarinet and orchestra, op. 5
Concerto in B flat major for clarinet and orchestra, op. 11
Introduction et air suédois in B flat major for clarinet and orchestra, op. 12

Swedish Chamber Orchestra
Michael Collins, soloist/conductor

2018


----------



## Joe B

*Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in music by Howard Hanson:*









*Symphony No. 1
Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitsky
Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

Philharmonia Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy
Recorded: 1977-04-14
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Drawing inspiration from Hurwitz today and trying out Dutilleux for the first time. I'm not really sure what I think of him. I listened to his 1st symphony and Metaboles which I found to be ok, and his string quartet which I didn't really care for. A lot of modern music is a struggle for me, especially the atonal stuff. Anyway, Dutilleux may be someone I like given time, and for now I'll probably leave it there...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Marinera said:


> On spotify
> 
> View attachment 138450


A round of applause for the Frank Martin. :clap: He's a great composer and one that no one ever talks about much. He wrote some stunning music.


----------



## 13hm13

Pisendel - Violin Concertos from Dresden - Johannes Pramsohler










Johannes Pramsohler - violin and direction
International Baroque Players [on period instruments]


----------



## Joachim Raff

Moeran: Symphony in G minor

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult
Recorded: 13-15 August 1973
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, United Kingdom

"One of my favourite Boult recordings of all time"


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Piano concerto 23-13-9
Christian Zacharias.


----------



## Bkeske

Nikolaus Harnoncourt / Concentus Musicus Wien - Bach Brandenburg Concertos 1-6. Telefunken (German pressing) 1982


----------



## opus55

Bach: Violin Concertos
Kati Debretzeni
English Baroque Soloists|John Elliot Gardiner










Old favorites


----------



## Rogerx

Aleksandra Kurzak - Desire

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Morphing Chamber Orchestra, Frédéric Chaslin

Bizet: Je dis que rien ne m'épouvante (from Carmen)
Cilea: Ecco: respiro appena. Io son l'umile ancella (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
Dvořák: Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)
Leoncavallo: Qual fiamma avea nel guardo!.... Hui! Stridono lassù (from I Pagliacci)
Moniuszko: Ha! Dzieciatko nam umiera... O moj malenki (from Halka)
Puccini: Signore, ascolta! (from Turandot)
Puccini: Un bel di vedremo (from Madama Butterfly)
Puccini: Vissi d'arte (from Tosca)
Tchaikovsky: Puskay pogibnu ya 'Tatiana's Letter Scene' (from Eugene Onegin)
Verdi: Surta è la notte...Ernani! Ernani, involami (from Ernani)


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> *Frank Bridge*: The Sea. Vernon Handley, Ulster Orchestra
> 
> Pretty nice work from early 20thC Britain. Reminds me a bit of Holst, maybe even a bit of Elgar. This is the first of anything Bridge I've heard, and my interest has been piqued. _Lush, rich orchestration, yet also very melodic_. Bridge was a teacher of and influence upon Benjamin Britten and I'm not sure I can tell how much it shows, but it is worthy of note.


Unlike most of the UK composers born in the second half of the 19th century Frank Bridge's later output was discernibly more spiky than what came before - it seemed that the older he got the more receptive to modern developments he became, and he was still pursuing new paths at the time of his death. If you are considering investigating Bridge's music then you could be in for quite an eventful journey.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1990-11-30
Recording Venue: Musikverein, Vienna


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Raff - Works for Violin & Piano Volume 4

Ingolf Turban (violin) & Jascha Nemtsov (piano)

Raff: Sonatillen Op. 99
Raff: Sonatillen Op. 99: Nos. 1, 2, 3, 9 & 10
Raff: Violin Sonata No. 4 in G minor, Op. 129 'Chromatic Sonata'
Raff: Violin Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 145


----------



## Marinera

Neo Romanza said:


> A round of applause for the Frank Martin. :clap: He's a great composer and one that no one ever talks about much. He wrote some stunning music.


This was a first listening for me, although this was not exactly my own brilliant idea. I saw this album posted earlier in the thread and really glad I played it. Amazing music, I plan to buy it sooner or later.


----------



## Marinera

*Granados - Goyescas; Albéniz - Iberia.* Alicia de Larrocha
Disks 2&3

View attachment 138464


----------



## mikeh375

Some light listening on a gorgeous sunny morn in the UK......


----------



## mikeh375

Fugal said:


> No.4. A blistering performance of very challenging music.


I know this set very well. The Lindsays are great and i agree, no4 is ace.


----------



## The3Bs

Franz Schubert ‎- Klaviersonaten D. 845, 850 & 894 / 2 Scherzi D. 593









Christian Zacharias

Late last night.... Some TC'ers were recommending his Mozart and I decided to sample (Spotify) his Schubert. A little dry recording.... this enhances his articulation and mechanics here and there, but make for a loss of tone here and there... 
I liked very much the D. 845 and the D. 894, not so much the D 850.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer


----------



## Judith

For breakfast it's Bruckner Symphony no 4. Wonderful symphony. How can anyone not like Bruckner?????
Amazing performance by Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Karl Bohm


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Arabella Steinbacher & Münchener Kammerorchester









Excellent interpretation, but most importantly - damn great music!


----------



## Bourdon

*Simone de Bonefant*

Another jewel from Mr.Cigar and his Huelgas ensemble (live recording)


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part six for late morning and early afternoon.

Seven trio sonatas for two violins and continuo op.5 HWV396-402 (published in 1739 but composing dates uncertain):








***

(*** played by members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée)

_Ode for St. Cecilia's Day_ - cantata for soprano, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra HWV76 [Text: John Dryden] (1739):










_Concerti grossi_ for strings and continuo op.6 nos. 1-6 HWV319-324 (1739):


----------



## Shosty

John Adams - Naive and Sentimental Music

Esa-Pekka Salonen, Los Angeles Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

à la russe

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Balakirev: Islamey - Oriental Fantasy
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
Stravinsky: Berceuse from The Firebird
Stravinsky: Finale from The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
Stravinsky: The Firebird: Danse infernale du roi Kastchei
Tchaikovsky: Méditation (No. 5 from Morceaux, Op. 72)
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72
Tchaikovsky: Pieces (2) for piano, Op. 1
Tchaikovsky: Scherzo à la Russe, Op. 1 No. 1


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mussorgsky/Stokowski: Pictures at an Exhibition
Leopold Stokowski & Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Last night Smetana trio and Don Quixote (which I greatly enjoyed - first listen)















This morning it's Harnoncourt's Pastoral


----------



## Shosty

Gabriela Lena Frank - Quijotadas for String Quartet

ALIAS Chamber Ensemble

For the weekly quartet thread. This is beautiful, engaging music.


----------



## Malx

No apologies for playing this disc again - it never strays far from the disc player these days.


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading Kantos Chamber Choir and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Nutcracker Suite

Martha Argerich (piano), Nicolas Economou (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95 "Serioso"
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## sonance

Albéric Magnard (1865 - 1914)

selection from: The Complete Chamber Music
- Violin Sonata (1903)
- Piano Trio (1905)
- Quintet for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet and bassoon (1894)
Solenne Païdassi, violin; Camille Thomas, cello; Laurent Wagschal, piano; Ensemble Initium (timpani)










- Cello Sonata (1912)
Valentin Radutiu, cello; Per Rundberg, piano (hänssler)










- String Quartet (1904)
Quatuor Ysaye (aeon)










- Hymne à Venus (1906)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège/Pierre Bartholomée (cypres)

in this box:









That's my only orchestral work by Magnard - until now. I just ordered the symphonies ...


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 3

Chung Trio


----------



## The3Bs

Chopin ‎- Ballades / Impromptus









Valentina Kameníková

New arrival...
Decent sound... and quite good Ballades.


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Gayane Suite/ Spartacus Ballet Suite No. 1

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Yuri Temirkanov
Recorded: 1985-02-01
Recording Venue: 10 & 11 Nov 1983 and 1 Feb 1985, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138481


*Gregorio Allegri*
- Miserere
- Miserere with additional embellishments

*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
- Stabat mater
- Missa Papae Marcelli
- Tu es Petrus

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

2007


----------



## Enthusiast

5th and 8th symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Music for the Theatre, Connotations for Orchestra, Inscape & El salón México

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, Aaron Copland (piano)


----------



## Joe B

Retrieved from the mailbox this morning (yesterday's mail) when I took the dog down to the river for our walk - Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir with Drew Tulloch (piano) in the premiere recordings of six of his choral works:









*Stabat Mater
Let Fall the Windows of Mine Eyes
Between Eternity and Time
Beata Ex, Virgo Maria
Lux Benigna
Ave*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Ravel - Miroirs















I've got to say Beatrice Rana is a fantastic pianist. I loved her playing in the Goldberg Variations, I just don't like them. This recording is an absolute burner.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Tchaikovsky & Sibelius: Violin Concertos
Leila Josefowicz, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields & Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Anna Clyne, Prince of the Clouds*

Sometimes insomnia leads to discoveries. I couldn't sleep, so I turned on the usually boring classical station, when Anna Clyne's Prince of the Clouds came on. Rats; it didn't put me to sleep.

Today I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## Vasks

_Playing records_

*Breton - Overture to "Dolores" (Sorozabal/Columbia)
Albeniz - First 4 selections from "Iberia" (de Larrocha/London)
Falla - Ritual Fire Dance from "El Amor Brujo" (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded the CD player with five from the NAXOS collection:

1. *Frederick Delius*: _Florida Suite; Over the Hills and Far Away; Idylle Printemps; La Quadroone; Scherzo; Final Scene from Koanga_ (David-Lloyd Jones/English Northern Philharmonia Orchestra w/soloists on _Koanga_)
2. *Arthur Bliss*:_Melee Fantasque; Checkmate_ (David-Lloyd Jones/Royal Scottish National Orchestra)
3. *Rhienhold Gliere*: _Symphony #3 "Illya Muromets"_ (Donald Johanos/Czecho-Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra)
4. *Jean Sibelius*: _Symphony #4 & 5_ (Petri Sakari/Iceland Symphony Orchestra)
5. *Orlando Gibbons*: _Consort and Keyboard Music, Songs and Anthems_ (Rose Consort of Viols with Red Byrd)

I'm not a huge fan of Delius, but I love the _Florida Suite_; probably the most profound musical tribute to the Sunshine State in all classical music. Delius was so taken with Florida after his first visit, he later took his German bride there on a second trip. Bliss was a 20th century English composer who I guess didn't reach much popularity outside the UK. As chess is my other passion, apart from classical music, I was curious to hear Bliss' ballet, _Checkmate_, with such sections that are entitled, _Dance of Four Knights_, and _Ceremony of Red Bishops_. The music is rich and colorful. Like Beethoven's 9th, Bruckner's 8th, Mahler's 3rd, or Shostakovich's 7th; Gliere's _Symphony #3 "Illya Muromets"_ is a monster symphony; not for everyday, but entertaining despite it's length. Next up, Petri Sakari and the Iceland Symphony Orchestra serve up a very sincere _Sibelius Symphonies #4 & 5_. We top things off with music by Orlando Gibbons, who is my favorite pre-Baroque composer.


----------



## Enthusiast

Messiaen's Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum ...


----------



## Neo Romanza

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Ravel - Miroirs
> 
> View attachment 138483
> View attachment 138484
> 
> 
> I've got to say Beatrice Rana is a fantastic pianist. I loved her playing in the Goldberg Variations, I just don't like them. This recording is an absolute burner.


I have to say I wasn't too impressed with Rana's Ravel recording. It's extremely well-played, but there's really no musical personality there --- no interesting interpretation.


----------



## Knorf

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Frank Shipway

Quite a sensational performance!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

More Dvorak. The string serenade is good but I am not sure Marriner is sufficiently idiomatic in the wind one.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphony No 41 - Vienna PO, Herbert von Karajan.
Live BBC recording from the Royal Festival Hall 6 April 1962 - big band Mozart with a lively final movement. Its just a pity the mono off air sound wasn't a bit better.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Till Eulenspiegel, Death and Transfiguration, Don Juan *

This is an unexpected surprise. Marriner took over the Stuttgart orchestra after Celibidicache, but he left the Zen behind. These are well-done.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Coach G said:


> 1. *Frederick Delius*: _Florida Suite; Over the Hills and Far Away; Idylle Printemps; La Quadroone; Scherzo; Final Scene from Koanga_ (David-Lloyd Jones/English Northern Philharmonia Orchestra w/soloists on _Koanga_)


You said you're not a huge fan of Delius. Just out of curiosity, have you heard Beecham's recordings? I never clicked with Delius until I encountered them. I don't know what he does, but these pieces make sense under his baton.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part seven for the rest of today.

Four trio sonatas for two violins and bass continuo HWV386a/394/400/403 (c. 1717-19/spurious/unknown/c. 1738):








***

(*** played by members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée)

Concerto in F ['no. 13 - _The Cuckoo and the Nightingale_'] for organ and orchestra HWV295 (1739):
Concerto in A ['no. 14'] for organ and orchestra HWV296a (1739):
_Concerti grossi_ for strings and continuo op.6 nos. 7-12 HWV325-330 (1739):










_Messiah_ - oratorio in three parts for two sopranos, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra HWV56 [Text: Charles Jennens, after _The King James Bible_, _The Coverdale Psalter_, and _The Book of Common Prayer_ (1741):


----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok. The 2nd piano concerto with Kocsis and Fischer. Pretty good!









Menuhin and Dorati's classic recording of the 2nd violin concerto. Still one of the best.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Suk, Asrael*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138499


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6, BWV 1046, 1047, 1048, 1049, 1050, 1051

European Brandenburg Ensemble
Trevor Pinnock

2007


----------



## Eramire156

*Verdi on a stormy day*

*Giuseppe Verdi
Messa da Requiem









Leontyne Price
Giulietta Simionato
Giuseppe Zampieri
Nicola Ghiaurov

Herbert von Karajan 
Berliner Philharmoniker *

Salzburg, August 1962


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing my the Myaskovsky symphony cycle: the 6th


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Sonata

*Richard Wagner: Walkure*
conducted by Solti


----------



## Itullian

Sonata said:


> *Richard Wagner: Walkure*
> conducted by Solti


The whole thing?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Neo Romanza said:


> I have to say I wasn't too impressed with Rana's Ravel recording. It's extremely well-played, but there's really no musical personality there --- no interesting interpretation.


Who do you like? I just heard this for the first time today so I'm open to (Post 1960) recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## Itullian

Fabulous!


----------



## Knorf

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Stan's Brahms is truly superb!


----------



## Sonata

Itullian said:


> The whole thing?


Act 1 last night 
Act 2 this afternoon.

We'll see how my evening goes, I may be ambitious and get in Act 3 tonight . depends how busy the kids keep me


----------



## The3Bs

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold ‎- Concertos Pour Piano N°2, 3 & 4









Jean-Frédéric Neuburger
Hervé Niquet
Sinfonia Varsovia

This is very good... even better than the complete cycle from Pondepeyre & Van Alpen!!!

:tiphat: to Rogerx for bringing this to my attention!!!


----------



## Itullian

Sonata said:


> Act 1 last night
> Act 2 this afternoon.
> 
> We'll see how my evening goes, I may be ambitious and get in Act 3 tonight . depends how busy the kids keep me


You're great Sonata. 2 acts is better than i usually do.
Enjoy your kids


----------



## Neo Romanza

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Who do you like? I just heard this for the first time today so I'm open to (Post 1960) recommendations. Thanks.


In Ravel's solo piano works, I jump between Anne Queffélec and Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## Knorf

Continuing with my personal Bach cantatas pilgrimage, cantatas for the Feast of St. John the Baptist.

J. S. Bach: Cantatas BWV 167, 7, and 30
Joanne Lunn, Wilke te Brummelstroete, Paul Agnew, Dietrich Henschel
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Elgar: Symphony No. '3' as realized by Anthony Payne. Davis/LSO. I'm not sure how much of this is Elgar but enjoyable nonetheless. Well performed by Davis.










Roussel: Symphony No. 3 and Le festin de l'araignee. Eschenbach/Orchestre de Paris. Very well realized and exceptionally clear performances by Eschebach, especially Spider's Feast. Recommended.










Schubert: String Quartet No. 15. Diogenes Quartet. Really excellent performance. Recommended.










Grieg: Violin Sonatas 1-3. Eldbjørg Hemsing & Simon Trpceski. Lush and romantic. Well performed too.










Haydn, Stamitz, Flute and Oboe Concertos. Ana de la Vega, Ramon Ortega Quero. Trondheim. Outstanding soloists.


----------



## Helgi

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Who do you like? I just heard this for the first time today so I'm open to (Post 1960) recommendations. Thanks.


I was just listening to Sviatoslav Richter playing La Valse and Miroirs, from the Prague recordings. It's from 1965 so that's alright!

Fantastic performance but it's a live mono recording and probably too rough for what you're after. But it's interesting for comparison in any case.


----------



## Merl

No. 2 earlier. A uniformly excellent set.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Kodály: Háry János Suite

John Leach (cimbalom)
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ferenc Fricsay
Recorded: 1961-10
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Walton, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Bkeske

Wonderful album. Pressed and released - 1969.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Neo Romanza said:


> In Ravel's solo piano works, I jump between Anne Queffélec and Alexandre Tharaud.


Thanks.



Helgi said:


> I was just listening to Sviatoslav Richter playing La Valse and Miroirs, from the Prague recordings. It's from 1965 so that's alright!
> 
> Fantastic performance but it's a live mono recording and probably too rough for what you're after. But it's interesting for comparison in any case.


Thanks. Good sonics are a must, but I'll give it a listen for comparison like you suggested. Thanks.


----------



## Bkeske

String Quartets #9 & 10. Nonesuch 1986


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius Symphony No. 3, Okko Kamu. A fine performance of a favorite symphony.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1981-11-08
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

"One of my favourite Abbado recordings of all time. The Gates definitely come crashing down in the finale"


----------



## Bulldog

Manxfeeder said:


> *Walton, Symphony No. 1*


Excellent music and performance, but the cover has to be the ugliest I've seen in the past few years.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 138513
> 
> 
> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Claudio Abbado
> Recorded: 1981-11-08
> Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London
> 
> "One of my favourite Abbado recordings of all time. The Gates definitely come crashing down in the finale"


Abbado is outstanding in Mussorgsky. I don't believe I own this particular performance. I have the recording he did with the Berliners and plus some of misc. orchestral works on RCA and Sony.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## Coach G

Today chilling to 5 CDs by Jascha Heifetz and friends (from the Sony Box Sets Collection):

1. *Mozart*:_ Violin Concerto #4 _(w/Malcolm Sargent/New Symphony Orchestra of London); _Violin Concerto #5_ (w/Chamber Orchestra?); _Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola_ (w/William Primrose, viola/Izler Solomon/RCA Vistor Symphony Orchestra)
2. *Bruch*: _Violin Concerto #1_; _Scottish Fantasy_ (w/Malcolm Sargent/New Symphony Orchestra of London); *Mendelssohn*: _Violin Concerto_ (w/Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra)
3. *Glazounov*: _Violin Concerto_ (w/Walter Hendl/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra); *Brahms*: _Double Concerto_ (w/Gregor Piatigorski, cello/Alfred Wallenstein/RCA Victor Orchestra); *Bach*: _Double Concerto_ (w/Erick Friedman, violin/Malcolm Sargent/New Symphony Orchestra of London); *Vivaldi*: _Concerto for Violin and Cello_ (w/Gregor Piatigoski, cello/Chamber Orchestra?)
4. *Brahms*: _Sonata for Piano and Violin #3_ (w/William Kapell, piano); *Schubert*: _Sonata for Piano and Violin in G minor_ (w/Emanuel Bay, piano); *Richard Strauss*: _Sonata for Piano and Violin_; *Grieg*: _Sonata for Violin and Piano #2_ (w/Brooks Smith, piano)
5. *Mozart*: _Sonata for Piano and Violin K. 378_; _Sonata for Piano and Violin K. 454_ (w/Brooks Smith, piano); *Boccherini*: _Sonata for Violin and Cello_ (w/Gregor Piatigorski, cello)

Jascha Heifetz is the first name in concert violinists; no one had a more dazzling technique (although I think Isaac Stern has a fuller and warmer, tone). Heifetz is joined by the legends of his day; William Primrose on viola and Gregor Piatigorsky on cello. Also give credit to Erick _"I never heard of him"_ Freidman for having the courage to join the all powerful Heifetz on the _Bach Double_. Such a wonderful blending of beautiful music is featured here.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music from Baltic composers:


----------



## WVdave

Brahms; Double Concerto
Isaac Stern, Leonard Rose, Eugene Ormandy, The Philadelphia Orchestra 
Mozart; Sinfonia Concertante
Walter Trampler, Isaac Stern, The London Symphony Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 7251, Vinyl, LP, US.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138516


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Concerto for two violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Violin Concerto in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto in E major, BWV 1042
Concerto for oboe and violin in C minor, BWV 1060

Julia Fischer, violin
Alexander Sitkovetsky, violin
Andrey Rubtsov, oboe
Academy of St Martin in the Fields

2009


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Re:Imagined: Schumann & Beethoven for Cello Quintet

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, Op. 47 'Kreutzer'/ Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Zuill Bailey (cello)

Ying Quartet


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Tonight:


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Cello Sonata No. 1, Op. 21_


----------



## 13hm13

Vassily Sinaisky, BBC Philharmonic ‎- Parry & Moeran Symphonies


----------



## Rogerx

Catoire - Works for Violin & Piano

Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin) & Anna Zassimova (piano)

This live performance, led with ebullience by Matteo Beltrami, was recorded at the Valle d'Itria Festival in Martina Franca in 2015, and presents a highly positive picture of the pieces merits.

Catoire: Elegy in D minor for violin and piano Op. 26
Catoire: Romanze for Alto & Piano, Op. 1, No. 4
Catoire: Violin Sonata No. 1 in B minor, Op. 15
Catoire: Violin Sonata, Op 20 'Poeme'


----------



## Rogerx

Complices- Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
Chopin: Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
Coltrane: Improvisation on Bach: Alabama
Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher: I. Un poco indeciso
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Popper: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 11 No. 3
Popper: Serenade, Op. 54 No. 2
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Shchedrin: Im Stile von Albeniz for violin & piano
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Vecsey, F: Valse triste
Zimmermann, B A: Four Short Studies for Cello solo: IV


----------



## rice

Barshai conducting Mahler's sixth


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing:


Hurrah - I thought I must be the only person with this disc as I have never seen it posted before and Magi's name is rarely metioned. The music may not be the of the very highest order (whatever that means) but I find it very enjoyable - disc added to play soon pile.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9, Wagner: Siegfried Idyll & Parsifal Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons

Gramophone Magazine August 2019

The performance of the Sixth Symphony features Nelsons's usual attention to detail, with a perfectly judged tempo for the opening Majestoso and plenty of energy in the allegro passages that follow. In the movement's more lyrical passages, however, the interpretation occasional feels more literal than inspirational.

Sunday Times 2nd June 2019

The young Latvian opts for broad tempi in the great "solemn" adagios, but it is the unique Leipzig blend of sound, portentous brass and brilliant woodwind solos that makes these performances special.


----------



## Malx

Something cool to start before the heat of the day builds:
Sibelius, Symphonies 5, 6 & The Swan of Tuonela - Boston SO, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part eight for this morning and early afternoon. All texts are from numerous biblical sources.

_Dettingen Te Deum_ - canticle for solo voices, mixed choir and orchestra HWV280 (1743):
_Dettingen Anthem_ [_The King Shall Rejoice..._] for solo voices, mixed choir and orchestra HWV265 (1743):










Concerto ['no. 15'] in D-minor for organ, strings and continuo HWV304 (c. 1746):
Concerto ['no. 16'] in F for organ, orchestra and continuo HWV305 (c. 1747-48):
_Arrival of the Queen of Sheba_ for two oboes and strings, from the oratorio _Solomon_ HWV67 (1748):
_(3) Concerti a due cori_ for orchestra HWV332-334 (1747-48):










_Foundling Hospital Anthem_ [_Blessed are they that considereth the poor..._] for solo voices, mixed choir and orchestra HWV268 (1749):


----------



## The3Bs

Gabriela Montero & Ravel - PPiano Concerto No.1 "Latin" & Piano Concerto in G Major









Gabriela Montero 
Carlos Miguel Prieto
The Orchestra of the Americas

What a nice start of the day!!! Montero's concerto is bright dynamic and exciting!!! Ravel's is also quite nicely played!!!


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 3 - COE, Berglund.


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach:
Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D minor BWV 903
French Overture in B minor BWV 831
Italian Concerto in F major BWV 971 
Duetto Nos. 1-4 BWV 802-05 - 1735 
Fantasia & Fugue in C minor BWV 906

Evgeni Koroliov


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann, Brahms & Others: Works for Cello & Orchestra

Zuill Bailey (cello), Philippe Quint (violin), Philharmonia Orchestra, North Carolina Symphony Orchestra, Robin O'Neill, Grant Llewellyn

Bloch, E: Prayer (From Jewish Life)
Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129


----------



## sonance

Malx said:


> Hurrah - I thought I must be the only person with this disc as I have never seen it posted before and Magi's name is rarely metioned. The music may not be the of the very highest order (whatever that means) but I find it very enjoyable - disc added to play soon pile.


Malx - add me to the counting. I got this disc many years ago.

----

Philippe Manoury (* 1952)

- Pentaphone (booklet: 1991; Wiki:1993)
- Prelude and Wait (1995)
- Sound and Fury (1999)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Zoltan Pesko (densité 21)










- La ville (... première sonate ...)" (for solo piano; 2001/02)
Jean-François Heisser, piano (praga; playing time: 36'22)










and (until now) my only work by

Bruno Mantovani (* 1974)

- Cello Concerto (2005)
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello; Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken/Günther Herbig (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Bourdon

*Steve Reich*

Music for 18 Musicians


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Divertissement à la Hongroise D818/ Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940/ Variations in A flat major on a original theme, D813

Piano Duets

Alexandre Tharaud & Zhu Xiao-Mei (piano)


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Double Piano Concertos

Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner

Gramophone Magazine January 2016

It's not quite that only their mother can tell them apart, but on hearing them play these two duet concertos, even she might struggle...The Jussen boys have found perhaps the perfect collaborator in Sir Neville Marriner, who has conducted more Mozart than most; the Academy acquit themselves well.


----------



## Knorf

Antonín Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A major, Op. 81
The Smetana Quartet with Pavel Štěpán

So wonderful!


----------



## Malx

On my morning walk via Qobuz.
Prokofiev, Piano Concertos Nos 1, 2 & 3 - Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Antill - Momentous Occasion Overture (composer/Festival)
Lovelock - Trumpet Concerto (Robertson/RCA Victrola)
Britten - Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra (composer/London)*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I've been captivated by Ravel's Miroirs...

Bavouzet and Rogé on YouTube and:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Gaspard de la nuit, Valses Nobles et Sentimentales 
*


----------



## The3Bs

Schubert, Finnissy, Widmann ‎- Schubert: Unfinished Sonatas D 571 & D 840









Yehuda Inbar

First listen (Spotify)...
Some interesting playing ... but still unsure what to make of the completions... maybe needs some more time...


----------



## The3Bs

J. S. Bach ‎- Brandenburgische Konzerte









Akademie Für Alte Musik Berlin

Was in desperate need of some pick me up music... too much work stress!!!! This never fails!!!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> J. S. Bach ‎- Brandenburgische Konzerte
> 
> View attachment 138530
> 
> 
> Akademie Für Alte Musik Berlin
> 
> Was in desperate need of some pick me up music... too much work stress!!!! This never fails!!!


I listened to a lot of Bburgs with the thought of buying only one, and AKAMUS was the one. It is so good.


----------



## Rogerx

Holst: The Planets, Op. 32

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, RIAS Chamber Chorus, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138531


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Concertos for harpsichord and strings
BWV 1052, 1053, 1054, 1055, 1056, 1057, 1058, 1060, 1061, 1062, 1063, 1064, 1065

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1981, reissued 2002


----------



## Knorf

Music by *Carl Ruggles*: 
_Portals_ for string orchestra
_Evocations_ for piano
_Evocations_ for orchestra
_Organum_ for orchestra
_Exaltation_ for chorus, brass, and organ

John Kirkpatrick, piano
Gregg Smith Singers
Buffalo Philharmonic, Michael Tilson Thomas

Extraordinary performances of some very extraordinary Music!


----------



## Enthusiast

Shostakovich 4 from Daniel Raiskin.


----------



## Sonata

*Johannes Brahms:*

Symphony #1, conducted by Herbert Von Karajan
Horn Trio


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I listened to a lot of Bburgs with the thought of buying only one, and AKAMUS was the one. It is so good.


Oh Yeah!!! This one is very good.... unfortunately I was not able to be so selective as you... and have others... but this is the one that sits at the top at the moment....


----------



## Joachim Raff

Neo Romanza said:


> Abbado is outstanding in Mussorgsky. I don't believe I own this particular performance. I have the recording he did with the Berliners and plus some of misc. orchestral works on RCA and Sony.


Personally, i believe he did his best recordings at the beginning of his career. He tended to lose his mojo later on with the Berlin.


----------



## Enthusiast

The3Bs said:


> Oh Yeah!!! This one is very good.... unfortunately I was not able to be so selective as you... and have others... but this is the one that sits at the top at the moment....


I like it, too. But no set can replace either of the old Harnoncourt sets as far as I am concerned. In fact I think I will listen to a disc from one of them now!


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Cello Sonata No. 2, Op. 63_


----------



## sonance

Marin Marais (1656 - 1728)

Grand Ballet
- Suite en La mineur (Book III, 1711)
- Suite en Sol majeur (Book III, 1711)
- Suite en Ré mineur (Book II, 1701)
- Couplets de Folies (Book II, 1701)
Paolo Pandolfo, basse de viole; Guido Balestracci, basse de viole; Thomas Boysen, theorbo and baroque guitar; Dolores Costoyas, baroque guitar and theorbo; Mitzi Meyerson, harspichord (glossa)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










This disc is one of my treasures, I love this music. The disc above belongs to a limited edition; the normal edition you see here:










and a selection of:
Le Labyrinthe & autres histoires. Pièces de caractère
- Prélude en harpegement (Book V, 1725)
- Le Labyrinthe (Book IV, 1717)
- Cloches ou Carillon (Book II, 1701)
- La Guitare (Book III, 1711)
- Plainte (Book III, 1711)
- Marche persane dite la Savigny (Book V, 1725)
- Sarabande à l'Espagnol (Book II, 1701)
- Tombeau pour Marais le Cadet (Book V, 1725)
- Chaconne en rondeau (Book II, 1701)
Paolo Pandolfo, basse de viole; Mitzi Meyerson, harpsichord; Thomas Boysen, theorbo and baroque guitar; Juan Carlos de Mulder, baroque guitar; Alba Fresno, basse de viole; François Fauché, reciter, Pedro Estevan, percussion (glossa)


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps & Pétrouchka

New York Philharmonic

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## pianozach

*Telemann: Recorder Concerto In C *
Michala Petri; Iona Brown: Academy Of St. Martin In The Fields

Very, very Vivaldi-ish. Nice and pastoral for first thing in the morning


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Rudá_


----------



## Guest




----------



## Malx

Mozart, String Quartet K458 'The Hunt' - Jerusalem Quartet.
Mozart, Clarinet Quintet - Alessandro Carbonare + others.

Both recordings are on the same disc in this box I bought a while back. My main reason for doing so was to get the Jacobs 'Cosi fan tutte' the other discs in the box were a kind of added bonus - many of which have proved to be very worthwhile recordings.

















The images below are of the original discs from which the performances are taken.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart. An excellent Sinfonia Concertante:









and, still playing but its a record I have had for decades and played hundreds of times, some really really good - Goode even - Mozart piano concertos:


----------



## Flamme

Hannah French presents more music from the freshest recordings in classical music, including an extended excerpt of the recommended version of the Building a Library work, Britten's The Turn of the Screw.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000k8y9


----------



## Knorf

*James Dillon*: _ignis noster_, _helle Nacht_
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Arturo Tamayo


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Merl

What a glorious recording this is.


----------



## Sonata

*Aaron Copeland:*
Clarinet Concerto, Theatre Music, Dance Panels

My first listen and sorry to say so far it's not my cuppa joe.


----------



## Knorf

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard

This is a very sweet, eminently lyrical, and dancing performance. This approach is very effective for this symphony; I may yet spring for the whole cycle, when or soon after the 4th is released in late July.


----------



## 13hm13

1973 recording of ...

Mahler, Symphony No. 5 In C Sharp Minor
Symphonica Of London, Conducted By Wyn Morris ‎


----------



## Neo Romanza

Sonata said:


> *Aaron Copeland:*
> Clarinet Concerto, Theatre Music, Dance Panels
> 
> My first listen and sorry to say so far it's not my cuppa joe.


That would Copland not Copeland.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the Kabeláč symphonies:

_Symphony No. 3 for organ, brass and timpani, Op. 33_


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 8, "The Journey"_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jorge Caballero playing Albeniz on his guitar


----------



## Itullian

Brendel and Levine's piano concertos are included here too
and they are excellent.


----------



## PWoolfson

This is a little gem


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, String Quartet Op 96 'American' - Hagen Quartet.


----------



## vincula

One of my favourite conductors at work:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Joachim Raff

Brahms: Serenade No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1976-07
Recording Venue: Amsterdam

"Never really got to terms with Brahms Symphonies, too heavy and stodgy for me. His serenades are something else though. Charming, free and full of joy. Haitink/RCO are made for these works"


----------



## realdealblues

A whole bunch of items from this box









Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin (Suite), Op. 19
Brahms: Tragic Overture, Op. 81
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue: Introduction To Act II
Dukas: La Peri
Dukas: Polyeucte: Overture
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Falla: The Three-Cornered Hat
Honegger: Pacific 231
Honegger: Pastorale d'ete
Honegger: Rugby (Mouvement Symphonique #3)
Honegger: Une cantate de Noel
Ibert: Escales
Ibert: Ouverture de fete
Ibert: Tropismes pour des amours imaginaires

Been a while since I've heard most of these. I forgot how beautiful some of these works are, although there are a few aren't that aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

CD 2 of 5 - Roger Norrington leading the Radio Symphony Orchestra Stuttgart in Ludwig van Beethoven's "Symphony No. 3" and "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## Eramire156

*Aaron Copland 
Appalachian Spring, Billy the Kid, Danzon Cubano, El Salon Mexico









Antal Dorati
London Symphony Orchestra 
Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphony #1
Arturo Toscanini & NBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

ALTRE FOLLIE
_1500 - 1750_
*Alonso Mudarra - Anonymous - Antonio Vivaldi - Antonio de Cabezón - Arcangelo Corelli - Francesco Corbetta - Henricus Albicastro - Juan Bautista José Cabanilles - Santiago de Murcia - Vincenzo Ruffo*
Hespèrion XXI
Manfredo Kraemer - violon solo
Rolf Lislevand - guitare, théorbe
Michael Behringer - clavecin
Arianna Savall - arpa triple
Balasz Mate - violoncelle
*Jordi Savall* - director, violes de gambe
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Bkeske

Original release 1964. This is a reissue, probably from the early 70's per the label.


----------



## Bkeske

Swedish pressing. 1983


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 11_


----------



## Bkeske

European pressing, from 1977ish?

I have a Schubert cycle on CD by Anima Eterna Brugge, but wanted a cycle on vinyl too, and took a chance on this. So far, it is really very nice indeed, and in absolute wonderful shape, both the vinyl and box.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

_Summer Tale, Op. 29_


----------



## WVdave

Brahms; 16 Hungarian Dances 
Antal Dorati, London Symphony
Mercury ‎- SR90437, Mercury Living Presence, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1966.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Yundi (piano/conductor), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":








24/96 FLAC file - listening on headphone rig


----------



## Rogerx

Kozeluch - Piano Concertos Nos -1_4_5

Tomas Dratva (piano)

Slovak Sinfonietta Zilina, Oliver von Dohnanyi

Tomas Dratva (piano)
Slovak Sinfonietta Zilina
Oliver von Dohnányi
Recorded: 17 - 19, December, 2004
Recording Venue: House of Arts Fatra, Zilina, Slovakia


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday Benjamin Appl*










Benjamin Appl: Bach

Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln


----------



## Rogerx

Giuliani: Guitar Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

Pepe Romero (guitar)

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## vincula

A bit of classic Mahler/Carl Schuricht to jump out into the sunlight!






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D845, D894, D958 & D960

Shai Wosner (piano)


----------



## chill782002

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No 3

Emil Gilels - Piano

Kirill Kondrashin / Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1955


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
> 
> Yundi (piano/conductor), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra


How do you like it?
I have heard good and bad about this CD!! 
A reviewer was even comparing it to the Grosvenor rendition of both Chopin concerti and prefered the latter.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Piano Sonatas D845, D894, D958 & D960
> 
> Shai Wosner (piano)


:tiphat:
Of the recent CD's of Schubert late sonatas this is one of the best....


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven ‎- Symphony No.3 »Eroica« & Symphony No.8









George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra

No words required...
Superlatives 3rd and 8th.


----------



## Malx

Ester Magi, Orchestral Works - Estonian National SO with various soloists and conductors.

These Magi works composed in the main between the 1950's and the 1980's are very much indicative of a composer looking back over her shoulder to composers of the earlier part of the 20th century rather than breaking new ground. In a few of the works I hear influences of Russian late romantic composers for example Rachmaninov in the Andante second movement of her Piano Concerto.


----------



## Eramire156

*Late, late night Wagner*

*Richard Wagner 
Der fliegende Holländer









Hermann Uhde (The Dutchman)
Astrid Varnay (Senta)
Ludwig Weber (Daland)
Rudolf Lustig (Erik)
Josef Traxel (The Steersman)
Elisabeth Schärtel (Mary)

Joseph Keilberth
Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus *


----------



## Malx

Today's performer who would have been celebrating his Birthday is Claudio Abbado.

Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky - Elena Obraztsova (mezzo), London SO, Claudio Abbado.
The first recording I bought of a work that has grown to become one of my favourites. Oddly I haven't listened to this recording for years - time to correct this.


----------



## vincula

Eramire156 said:


> *Richard Wagner
> Der fliegende Holländer
> 
> View attachment 138582
> 
> 
> Hermann Uhde (The Dutchman)
> Astrid Varnay (Senta)
> Ludwig Weber (Daland)
> Rudolf Lustig (Erik)
> Josef Traxel (The Steersman)
> Elisabeth Schärtel (Mary)
> 
> Joseph Keilberth
> Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus *


Have been looking at this very album for a long time, but it's expensive. I imagine you rate it high in your books. Mind you jotting down a few words on it?

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part nine of nine for late morning and early afternoon.

_Music for the Royal Fireworks_ for large wind orchestra and percussion, later arr. for full orchestra HWV351 (1749):
Six concertos for organ and orchestra op.7 HWV306-311 (1740-50):










Sonata in D for violin and continuo HWV371 (c. 1749-50):










(*** played by members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée)

_Alceste_ - incidental music for a masque based on the (now lost) play by Tobias Smollett HWV45 [Text: Thomas Morell] (1749-50):


----------



## sonance

earlier:

Jules Massenet (1842 - 1912)

- Fantaisie (for cello and orchestra; 1897)
Martin Ostertag, cello; Deutsches Symphonieorchester Berlin/Roberto Paternostro (koch)


















Sorry, no operas. But I guess I should listen to his orchestral suites (via Youtube).

now:

Michel Merlet (* 1939)

- Violin sonata (1963)
- Une Soirée à Nohant. Élégie for cello and piano (1979)
- Suite (for string trio; 1990)
- Trio (various instruments possible, here: piano trio; 1974)
Jean-Jacques Kantorow, violin; Philippe Muller, cello; Pascal Devoyon, piano; members of Quatuor Cherubini (Christophe Poppen, violin; Hariolf Schlichtig, viola; Manuel Fischer-Dieskau, cello) (integral)


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> How do you like it?
> I have heard good and bad about this CD!!
> A reviewer was even comparing it to the Grosvenor rendition of both Chopin concerti and prefered the latter.


Me too, after reading all those things, but after that said is not as bad as they say. There are worse. 
I am a Chopin fan and I like exploring new pianists as you know. I don't regret buying it .


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7 & Othello Overture

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nezet-Seguin.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD4

Suite in E flat (Arr. Gustav Leonhardt) Cello Suite No.4 BWV 1010
Suite in C minor (Arr. Gustav Leonhardt ) Lute suite BWV 995
Chromatische Fantasie und Fuge BWV 903


----------



## Malx

More from Abbado - a fine disc of music from Mussorgsky.


----------



## Malx

A little filler before an early lunch:

Telemann, Paris Quartets No 4 Sonata Seconda - Gustav Leonhardt & the Kuijken Clan.


----------



## Enthusiast

I was staying with Mozart this morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Violin Concertos Nos.3-4

Salvatore Accardo (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Dutoit
Recorded: 1975-01
Recording Venue: Barking Town Hall, London


----------



## conductorx

It is a good work! But his late choral works are even better!


----------



## conductorx

His later choral works are even better, he gained a lot of Maturity after leaving Paris which was the time when he wrote this Requiem.


----------



## Rogerx

conductor said:


> It is a good work! But his late choral works are even better!





conductorx said:


> His later choral works are even better, he gained a lot of Maturity after leaving Paris which was the time when he wrote this Requiem.


This is about which recording conductorx


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony No. 30 - 31 & 34


----------



## Enthusiast

Two contrasting Stravinsky masterpieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

Presto Recording of the Week
7th July 2014
Orchestral Award Winner
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2015
Orchestral Award Winner
Orchestral Finalist
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2015
Orchestral Finalist
Recording of the Year
Gramophone Awards
2015
Recording of the Year
Winner - Orchestral
Gramophone Awards
2015
Winner - Orchestral
Winner - Symphonic Music
International Classical Music Awards
2015
Winner - Symphonic Music


----------



## Knorf

The3Bs said:


> George Szell
> Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> No words required...
> Superlatives 3rd and 8th.


Absolutely! I love these recordings, and those are two of the best from that cycle.


----------



## canouro

*Liszt ‎- Complete Tone Poems Volume 2*
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink








*Claudio Abbado Conducts Modest Mussorgsky*
London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Claudio Abbado








*Prokofiev ‎- Romeo And Juliet*
The Cleveland Orchestra, Lorin Maazel


----------



## Malx

canouro said:


> View attachment 138592
> 
> *Liszt ‎- Complete Tone Poems Volume 2*
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink
> 
> View attachment 138593
> 
> *Claudio Abbado Conducts Modest Mussorgsky*
> London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Claudio Abbado
> 
> View attachment 138591
> 
> *Prokofiev ‎- Romeo And Juliet*
> The Cleveland Orchestra, Lorin Maazel


A very nice selection.


----------



## Sonata

Brahms Symphony 1: The fine recording conducted by Gardiner. Thanks to the TalkClassical member who recommended this one

Grieg: Haugtussa song cycle, Monica Group and Lover Derwinger
String Quartet in G Minor, Kontra Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 99*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto, Bassoon Concerto & Flute Concerto No. 2

Alessandro Carbonare (clarinet), Jacques Zoon (flute), Guilhaume Santana (bassoon)

Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Enthusiast

Some big band Mozart. Szell is in my list of conductors I am happy to hear in Mozart. These are not exceptional but the are good.


----------



## sbmonty

Dvořák: Cypresses For Two Violins, Viola And Cello (B 152)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Skrowaczewski, orchestral works*


----------



## Vasks

_The stepchild of Carmina Burana....on vinyl_


----------



## Knorf

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5, _Flos campi_ Suite
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra, Vernon Handley


----------



## mikeh375

Knorf said:


> Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5, _Flos campi_ Suite
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra, Vernon Handley


aaahhh the 5th. The Romanza beckons. I don't know about you Knorf, but I need a handkerchief ready for the slow mvt.


----------



## sonance

Olivier Messiaen (1908 - 1992)

- Octuor pour la fin du temps (1940)
Carolin Widmann, violin; Jörg Widmann, clarinet; Nicolas Altstaedt, cello; Alexander Lonquich, piano (orfeo; live recording from 2008)










and a historic recording from 1956 of the same work with:
Jean Pasquier, violin; André Vacellier, clarinet; Etienne Pasquier, cello; Olivier Messiaen, piano (accord)










Later will follow:

- Préludes pour Piano (1928/29)
- Pièce pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas (1935)
Alice Ader, piano (pianovox)










To be continued tomorrow.


----------



## Knorf

mikeh375 said:


> aaahhh the 5th. The Romanza beckons. I don't know about you Knorf, but I need a handkerchief ready for the slow mvt.


Yep. For _Flos campi_, too.


----------



## Malx

Corelli Trio Sonatas Op 5 Nos 7-11 & 12 'La Follia' - Frans Bruggen (recorder), Anner Bylsma (cello), Gustav Leonhardt (harpsichord).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138600


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Suite No. 1 in C major, BWV 1066
Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV 1067
Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV 1068
Suite No. 4 in D major, BWV 1069

Boston Baroque
Martin Pearlman, conductor

2004


----------



## Itullian

More Schumann today.
Love this set.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach & Vivaldi: Concertos for various instruments

Isaac Stern (violin), Harold Gomberg (oboe), William Heim (piccolo), Glenn Gould (piano)

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Bach, J S: Concerto for Oboe & Violin in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042
Vivaldi: Flautino Concerto in C major, RV443


----------



## Neo Romanza

The 6th:


----------



## Enthusiast

A Child of Our Time in a performance I like a lot but which seems not to have been noticed very much when it was available.


----------



## pianozach

Something very pleasant to start the morning

Mozart
Piano Concerto No. 27 in Bb KV 595
Artur Schnabel

The orchestra is lush and full, and the piano is round and never harsh-sounding. It's as though he's deliberately NOT trying to impress . . . just lets the notes flow out so gently rather than beating one over the head with all the notes.


----------



## mikeh375

Enthusiast said:


> A Child of Our Time in a performance I like a lot but which seems not to have been noticed very much when it was available.
> 
> View attachment 138602


I thought about this work the other day in relation to the Black Lives Matter campaign. Tippet's message is clear in using the spirituals, but all the same, one wonders how it might be received in the future.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5, _Flos campi_ Suite
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra, Vernon Handley


I'll join you in that one.


----------



## Enthusiast

mikeh375 said:


> I thought about this work the other day in relation to the Black Lives Matter campaign. Tippet's message is clear in using the spirituals, but all the same, one wonders how it might be received in the future.


The young man commits an act of violence which has very unfortunate results but Tippett also wants us to understand what drives him to his act. These days our media would just call him a terrorist and interest in what drove his actions would be condemned, I think. Tippett's is the work of a passionate pacifist but I don't think the work is really driven by ideology as such. I believe he seeks to shine a light on the human tragedy of his story and as such I suspect it will continue to be well received.


----------



## Knorf

*Wolfgang Rihm*: _Dunkles Spiel_, _O Notte_, Viola Concerto, _Schwebende Begegnung_, _Schwarzer and Roter Tanz_
Ned Barth, baritone; Franziska Dürr, Viola
Badische Staatskapelle, Günter Neuhold

Staggeringly imaginative music from Germany's greatest living composer.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> A Child of Our Time in a performance I like a lot but which seems not to have been noticed very much when it was available.
> 
> View attachment 138602


If this recording [posted below] is the same recording as the one you're listening, then I disagree that it's a good recording.










Audio quality is severely lacking to say the least. Previn is generally a good conductor, but this isn't anywhere near a top performance for me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 1, H. 289_


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Suk, Asrael
*


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> If this recording is [posted below] is the same recording as the one you're listening, then I disagree that it's a good recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio quality is severely lacking to say the least. Previn is generally a good conductor, but this isn't anywhere near a top performance for me.


It looks the same. But the one I have certainly doesn't have terrible sound! The sound is average or better for a live performance in its time (given that London venues are not acoustic dreams). I am not sure what to make of your experience with it. Aside from the Hickox (which I have heard but only once or twice), I think I know the other recordings of the work - there haven't been many - and feel Previn stands up well enough to the competition (I think they are all good, though). Which ones are your top performances, I wonder? And, recording aside, what are your problems with Previn?


----------



## Enthusiast

More of the more recent Norrington Mozart recordings. A stunningly good Symphony 1 (itself a stunning achievement) is not the only highlight! The Jupiter is a towering performance and puts the Szell that I heard earlier in the shade.


----------



## Flamme

Sarah Walker chooses three hours of attractive and uplifting music to complement your morning.

Today the lush romanticism of a piano concerto by British composer Ruth Gipps contrasts with the freshness of an early violin concerto by Mozart and the sound of Kathryn Tickell's Northumbrian pipes.

Plus singer Emma Kirkby shines in music by Purcell, and trumpeter Chet Baker remembers April in a perky duo with singer and guitarist Caterina Valente.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000k8xw


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> It looks the same. But the one I have certainly doesn't have terrible sound! The sound is average or better for a live performance in its time (given that London venues are not acoustic dreams). I am not sure what to make of your experience with it. Aside from the Hickox (which I have heard but only once or twice), I think I know the other recordings of the work - there haven't been many - and feel Previn stands up well enough to the competition (I think they are all good, though). Which ones are your top performances, I wonder? And, recording aside, what are your problems with Previn?


I don't have a problem with Previn's conducting, but my problem stems from the audio quality, which is tubby and indistinctive. It's also lopsided in that the orchestra sounded recessed and not prominent enough in the overall mix. For a live recording, I don't think it's that good at all as I've heard live recordings from the Soviet Era that sounded better than this one. Anyway, it's been years since I've heard this recording, but I definitely haven't had any desire to revisit it. My favorite recording of _A Child of Our Time_ is Hickox's on Chandos. What an incredible performance this is and a runner-up would be Tippett's own on Naxos.


----------



## Eramire156

*Richard Wagner
Wesendonck Lieder

Gustav Mahler 
Kindertotenlieder
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen









Kirsten Flagstad

Hans Knappertsbusch
Sir Adrian Boult
Wiener Philharmoniker *


----------



## Enthusiast

> Neo Romanza: I don't have a problem with Previn's conducting, but my problem stems from the audio quality, which is tubby and indistinctive. It's also lopsided in that the orchestra sounded recessed and not prominent enough in the overall mix.


 No - that doesn't tally with what I was hearing. I wonder if the version I have has been remastered (as well as having a nicer cover)? But, tell me, which is your preferred recording for the work?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> No - that doesn't tally with what I was hearing. I wonder if the version I have has been remastered (as well as having a nicer cover)? But, tell me, which is your preferred recording for the work?


I already mentioned my favorite performance of this work (in my post above ^).


----------



## Neo Romanza

Because I just can't listen to one Martinů symphony...

The 6th:


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night more Bach:











And today something completely different :






I was also listening to Albrecht Mayer performing Ristori's: Oboe Concerto In E-Flat Major from a CD that Rogerx posted on here a few days ago and must make a note to listen to the rest of the pieces on that recording because i really enjoyed the Ristori.


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating a favourite conductor's birthday

Mussorgsky/Ravel: Pictures at an Exhibition. Ravel; Rapsodie Espagnole, La Valse. Abaddo/LSO. One of the best Pictures. The Ravel is excellent too.










Mahler: Symphony No. 7. Abbado/Chicago. One of the very best seventh's, in my opinion.










Schubert: Symphonies 6, 8, Grand Duo Sonata. Abbado/Chamber Orchestra of Europe. One of the best sixth's imo. The Grand Duo Sonata (posthumous) is a lot of fun.










Debussy: La damoiselle élue (Poème Lyrique), L.62. Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, L.86. Images For Orchestra, L. 122. Abbado/LSO.The cantata is lovely if you haven't heard it. An exceptional Prelude.










Berg, Beethoven: Violin Concertos.Isabelle Faust, Abbado, Orchestra Mozart. A favourite album here.


----------



## Knorf

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* J.F Händel, Capella Coloniensis under August Wenzinger spielt Die Concerti Grossi Opus 3.* (Archiv, DEU, 1XLP, 1980, Stereo) Despite I have my issues with Georg (and all other composers of this period) I admit that this is a very nice and relaxing music.


----------



## Itullian

i guess this was the first digital cycle?


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 1_:










Followed by _Symphony No. 2_, which will be a first-listen:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: Piano Concertos
Andreas Staier, Freiburger Barockorchester & Gottfried von der Goltz


----------



## Itullian

Book 1
Gorgeous!


----------



## Rambler

*The Tradition of Gregorian Chant* on Archiv Produktion.








After a break of several days I'm returning to this set, listening to the 4th (and last) disc. And following on from this I'll certainly relish some early polyphony!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - various works part one for tonight.

Back in Korngold's day most boys aged 11 or 12 may well have been content to spend playtime scrumping apples or sailing toy boats in the park or whatever it was they did a hundred years before everyone under the age of twenty became possessed by smartphone comfort blankets. Perhaps young Erich did indulge in such pursuits but what made him different was that he also composed the most remarkably assured music written by a pre-teen since Mendelssohn (some have even reckoned that Korngold's early output trumped both that of Mendelssohn AND Mozart). This is a lad whose precocity gobsmacked both Gustav Mahler and Richard Strauss and who went on to win over Vienna before he was old enough to vote. _Wunderkind_ indeed.

Piano Trio in D op.1 (1909-10):










Piano Sonata no.1 in D-minor WoO (1908-09):
Piano Sonata no.2 in E op.2 (1910):










_Sinfonietta_ in B op.5 (1911-12):










Violin Sonata in G op.6 (1912-15):










_Einfache Lieder_ [_Simple Songs_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.9 [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff/Eugen Honold/Heinrich Kipper/Siegfried Trebitsch] (1911-16):


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Some big band Mozart. Szell is in my list of conductors I am happy to hear in Mozart. These are not exceptional but the are good.
> 
> View attachment 138597


I disagree - totally exceptional recordings. Benchmarks, all 3, in my book.

Edit: In fairness, I'm not much for HIP Mozart myself, nor am I averse to the "big band" sound in Mozart-but in the end I do find Szell to be one of the more successful practitioners of the style, along w/ Walter, Klemperer & Böhm.


----------



## Rambler

*Music of the Gothic Era* The Early Music Consort of London directed by David Munrow on Archiv 








An intriguing disc of 12th, 13th and 14th century music. A very early purchase in my CD collecting. This period is not well represented in my collection, which is surprising in that I find the music of this era so distinctive and quite fascinating.


----------



## Itullian

Some dreamy Schubert


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138620


Giuseppe Verdi

Otello

Orchestre et Chœurs de l'Opéra Bastille
Myung-Whun Chung

1994


----------



## Malx

Debussy, Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un Faune + Nocturnes - The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schumann - Symphony No. 4*
Wilhelm Furtwangler/BPO

Alright, it's happening - I'm finally starting to love Schumann. Earlier I listened to Davidsbundlertanze by Geza Anda and revisited the Fantasie in C by Pollini, and those are two towering masterpieces of the Romantic piano literature. Now my favorite conductor is totally selling me on this symphony that I've been bored to tears by in the past. Lightbulb moments are fun


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps
Jonathan Nott & Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Emilia Cundari, Maureen Forrester
New York Philharmonic
Bruno Walter

I haven't listened to these in ages, for no good reason. This Walter Mahler 1 was my first ever Mahler symphony, purchased on cassette (!) when I was but a lad. At that time, I had no idea what I was in for; becoming a lifelong obsessed Mahlerian was not something that would have occurred to me.

Admittedly, I initially imprinted on Walter's Mahler 1. I have long since moved on to enjoy numerous others. Still, I think almost no one nails mvts. I-III as well as Walter. In movement I, the perfect "_sehr gemächlich_"; in movement II, the perfect _Ländler_ (I'll try to forgive the skipped repeats in I and II); in movement III the irony and Jewishness expressed, well yes, perfectly. I think others have matched or surpassed Walter in the fourth movement, but still Walter is truly excellent overall, with an appropriately joyous coda.

And this is a wonderful Mahler 2. Perhaps not as apocalyptic as some, but still really good.

It's awfully nice to spend time with these recordings again!


----------



## Rambler

*Carlo Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories for Holy Saturday* The Tallis Scholars diected by Peter Phillips on Gimell








Making a huge leap from the gothic era to the end of the renaissance with this fine disc of Gesualdo. A man of the late renaissance - he ignored the musical developments of the early baroque. Hence despite writing in a quite daring harmonic style, he represents the end of a tradition. I only have this one CD dedicated to his works, and in many ways I respond more strongly to this music than I do to Palestrina, whose music, whilst being 'heavenly', seems somewhat bland in comparison. So it's a little odd that I have more Palestrina in my collection than I have Gesualdo. I really should put that right!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Been rocking out to one of my new acquisitions:









Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 2

I haven't heard any of these recordings before and all have been great.


----------



## Helgi

After a day of mostly Schubert I've switched to Tchaikovsky for the evening:










Symphonies 4 & 5 with Karajan/BPO










Piano Concerto No. 1
Emil Gilels with Reiner/CSO










Piano Concerto No. 1
Emil Gilels with Mehta/NYPO


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Schumann - Symphony No. 4*
> Wilhelm Furtwangler/BPO
> 
> Alright, it's happening - I'm finally starting to love Schumann. Earlier I listened to Davidsbundlertanze by Geza Anda and revisited the Fantasie in C by Pollini, and those are two towering masterpieces of the Romantic piano literature. Now my favorite conductor is totally selling me on this symphony that I've been bored to tears by in the past. Lightbulb moments are fun


Yeeessss!  Happy for you. Schumann is one of my favorites. I knew it would happen.

Out of curiosity, is that Furtwängler the DG recording? I keep trying with Furtwängler hoping to have the "lightbulb moment" with his conducting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 2*

Szell, the Concertgebou


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

This looks good, but doggone it, I already have a thousand recordings of everything in this box.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

flamencosketches said:


> Yeeessss!  Happy for you. Schumann is one of my favorites. I knew it would happen.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is that Furtwängler the DG recording? I keep trying with Furtwängler hoping to have the "lightbulb moment" with his conducting.


Yup! Excellent mono sound, one of the best-sounding Furtwängler recordings I've heard. There's two issues of it; one coupled with his own 2nd symphony and one with Haydn's 88th. Extremely recommended.


----------



## Bkeske

German pressing. 1976


----------



## Bkeske

1971. Have this same on CD I'm sure, just picked this up on vinyl.

....just checked, I do have Boulez conducting Daphnis & Chloé, but with the Berliner Philharmonic. Nice to have this with the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## 13hm13

Respighi - Pines Of Rome, Fountains Of Rome, Feste Romane









Orchestre Symphonique De Montréal
Charles Dutoit - cond.
Recording Location: St. Eustache, Montréal, June 1982


----------



## 13hm13

"Suite per Archi" ... on ...

Respighi: La Boutique Fantastique
Haydn Philharmonia


----------



## Bkeske

1979. Wonderful recording.


----------



## 13hm13

Respighi: "Adagio con variazioni"

...on this 1992 CD ...









Mischa Maisky - Adagio
Mischa Maisky and Orchestre de Paris and Semyon Bychkov


----------



## Bourdon

Rambler said:


> *Carlo Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories for Holy Saturday* The Tallis Scholars diected by Peter Phillips on Gimell
> View attachment 138624
> 
> 
> Making a huge leap from the gothic era to the end of the renaissance with this fine disc of Gesualdo. A man of the late renaissance - he ignored the musical developments of the early baroque. Hence despite writing in a quite daring harmonic style, he represents the end of a tradition. I only have this one CD dedicated to his works, and in many ways I respond more strongly to this music than I do to Palestrina, whose music, whilst being 'heavenly', seems somewhat bland in comparison. So it's a little odd that I have more Palestrina in my collection than I have Gesualdo. I really should put that right!


In my opinion one of the best recordings by the Tallis Scholars,wonderful.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Earlier: Dvorak Piano Quartets 1&2
Now listening to Grieg - Peer Gynt suite


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Carmen-Suite_


----------



## Rogerx

Home

Kian Soltani (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73: No. 2. Lebhaft, leicht
Schumann: Myrthen, Op. 25
Soltani: Persian Fire Dance
Vali: Persian Folk Songs

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2018
Editor's Choice
Presto Editor's Choice
February 2018


----------



## Bkeske

Playing Quartets 5,6 & 7


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Cello sonata & Transcriptions for cello & piano


Chopin - Cello sonata & Transcriptions for cello & piano

Truls Mørk (cello) & Kathy Stott (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 6 in E flat minor 'Lacrimosa'
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 7 in C sharp minor
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise Brillante in C, Op. 3
Chopin: Nocturne No. 16 in E flat major, Op. 55 No. 2
Chopin: Nocturne No. 19 in E minor, Op. 72 No. 1
Chopin: Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Chopin: Nocturne No. 21 in C minor, BI 108
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 4 in E minor
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 6 in B minor
Chopin: Waltz No. 3 in A minor 'Grande Valse Brillante', Op. 34 No. 2


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Impromptus
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius, Khachaturian: Violin Concertos

Sergey Khachatryan (violin)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## tortkis

Robert Volkmann: Complete Orchestral Works (CPO)









Symphony No. 1 reminded me of Schubert.


----------



## Rogerx

Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, Marc Albrecht


----------



## mikeh375

Bkeske said:


> View attachment 138645
> 
> 
> Playing Quartets 5,6 & 7


I have this too Bkeske. Fine performances.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Zuill Bailey (cello)

BBC Music Magazine June 2010

He's unquestionably a consummate technician; intonation is well-nigh perfect...The sixth Allemande is particularly impressive, reflective but never losing the very slow pulse behind its rhapsodic figurations...Played quietly [Bailey's cello] sounds profoundly beautiful, but at the other extreme it is exceptionally powerful.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Magnard: Symphony No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 21

Philharmonisches Orchester Freiburg
Fabrice Bollon


----------



## adriesba

Malx said:


> Today's performer who would have been celebrating his Birthday is Claudio Abbado.
> 
> Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky - Elena Obraztsova (mezzo), London SO, Claudio Abbado.
> The first recording I bought of a work that has grown to become one of my favourites. Oddly I haven't listened to this recording for years - time to correct this.
> 
> View attachment 138583


One of my favorite recordings!


----------



## adriesba

DaddyGeorge said:


> Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps
> Jonathan Nott & Bamberger Symphoniker
> 
> View attachment 138623


I didn't know this recording existed. How is it?


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> I disagree - totally exceptional recordings. Benchmarks, all 3, in my book.
> 
> Edit: In fairness, I'm not much for HIP Mozart myself, nor am I averse to the "big band" sound in Mozart-but in the end I do find Szell to be one of the more successful practitioners of the style, along w/ Walter, Klemperer & Böhm.


I wonder. Apart from the obvious (that we all have different tastes and what we hear is what we hear), I know some 25 non-HIP recordings of these symphonies well and have heard a good many more. I found the Szell recordings to be good (I do generally prefer them to the Bohm recordings although I do have a particular mood in which I especially enjoy the Bohms!) but there are quite a few that do more for me and seem to me to get under the skin of the music more. Recordings like those of Walter, Beecham, Klemperer, Bernstein, Davis, Suitner and the recent (non-HIP) Norringtons all do more for me. But I am not easy to please in Mozart and, although my favourite recordings are all very very different from each other, do have some qualities that are particularly important to me. You, of course, might well have different benchmarks. But I can assure you the opinion I expressed is based of familiarity with quite a large number of recordings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

String Sextet in D op.10 (1914-16):










_Militär-Marsch_ in B for orchestra WoO (1917):










_Einfache Lieder_ [_Simple Songs_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.9, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff/Eugen Honold/Heinrich Kipper/Siegfried Trebitsch] (1911-16 - arr. 1917):
Suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the Shakespeare play _Much Ado About Nothing_ op.11 (1918-19):










_Sursum Corda_ [_Lift Up Your Hearts_] - symphonic overture for orchestra op.13 (1919):










_Lieder des Abschieds_ [_Four Songs of Farewell_] - cycle of four songs for voice and piano op.14 [Texts: Alfred Kerr/Edith Ronsperger/Ernst Lothar] (1920-21):


----------



## millionrainbows

Opens image gallery


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort, BWV 20
Ach Gott, vom Himmel sieh darein, BWV 2 
Meine Seel erhebt den Herrn, BWV 10


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Final Piano Pieces

Stephen Hough (piano)

Gramophone Magazine January 2020

Blend imaginative yet learned interpretation, profound sensitivity and poetry, and personal charisma, and you have here one of the finest accounts of Brahms's late piano works on record, one that stands head and shoulders above most contenders in an ever-growing catalogue...Hough reveals each miniature as a compact piece of theatre, putting an array of timbres and varied accentuation at its service.


----------



## Joachim Raff

View attachment 138656


Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis
Recorded: 1975-11-11
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Amsterdam

"lovely recording of the 7th with RCO on top form as usual. So joyous"


----------



## Malx

Two first Symphonies this morning:

Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Czech PO, Karel Ancerl.

Dvorak, Symphony No 1 - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.

This box was bought in the Presto sale and finally arrived yesterday. I was after Weilerstein's Cello Concerto but as the box was hardly more expensive it seemed churlish not to buy it - it gives me the first recordings of the 1st, 2nd, and 4th Symphonies to add to my collection.
Edit - I forgot I have the 4th conducted by Kertesz.

This is the first time I can recall listening to Dvorak's first Symphony - it is not as bad as I feared from the generally negative comments I have read over the years.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ How do you find Ancerl's Mahler 1, Malx? I generally revere Ancerl but that one doesn't quite do it for me.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Grieg Symphony No 1 - Ruud
Honegger Symphony No 3 - HvK
Stravinsky Concerto in D for String Orchestra - HvK
Also Sprach Zarathustra - HvK


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartets

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Yiulia Deyneka (viola) & Kian Soltani (cello)



Presto Editor's Choice
August 2018
Chamber Choice
BBC Music Magazine
November 2018
Chamber Choice
Also Recommended (Modern Recording)
Building a Library
June 2019
Also Recommended (Modern Recording)


----------



## Enthusiast

Handel - I love the Op. 6 concerti as much as any "orchestral" Baroque music. For me there are two sets that are far more successful than any others. I do quite enjoy the Iona Brown set and found the Antonini set stimulatingly different but the essentials for me are the first Marriner set and, probably best of all, this:


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> ^ How do you find Ancerl's Mahler 1, Malx. I generally revere Ancerl but that one doesn't quite do it for me.


I like it, Ancerl for me gets the Bohemian rustic feel just about right albeit in an understated way. The more I listen to Mahler the less I appreciate the more bombastic, heart on the sleeve performances typified by many of the performances in Bernstein's DG set, which was the first complete set I bought.
I agree Ancerl's ninth is a step above in quality but it is one of my current favourites along with Bruno Maderna's BBC SO recording - but that view will no doubt change in a few months time.


----------



## sonance

Olivier Messiaen (1908 - 1992), continued

earlier:

- Turangalîla Symphony (1946-48)
Roger Muraro, piano; Jacques Tchamkerten, ondes Martenot; BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Thierry Fischer (bbc music)










- L'Ascension (1932/33)
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Jurowski (bbc music)










now:

- Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum (1964)
Orchestre National de Lyon/Jun Märkl (naxos)










I'm not really very much acquainted with Messiaen's works. I remember to have bought "Éclairs sur l'au-delà" with Simon Rattle some years ago, but might have given it away as I couldn't appreciate it. Maybe it is in the depths of one of the boxes ... So I turned to BBC Music discs; "Turangalila" and "L'Ascension' have been a "first listen" right now. "Turangalila" immediately caught my attention, for sure I'll listen more often. "L'Ascension" was kind of a hard task, no listening again within the next years ... And yes, I know, important works are missing. Sigh.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Danielpour*

Darkness in the Ancient Valley. Symphony in five movements


----------



## mikeh375

Bourdon said:


> *Richard Danielpour*
> 
> Darkness in the Ancient Valley. Symphony in five movements


I have his string 4tets. He is fantastic.


----------



## Bourdon

mikeh375 said:


> I have his string 4tets. He is fantastic.


Well,I have to look into that,thank you for mentioning it.:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Paradise Lost

Anna Prohaska (soprano), Julius Drake (piano)

Eve finds her voice as Prohaska and Drake navigate Eden's bright spots and murkier corners. A heady selection of songs to intoxicate the senses; vivid storytelling and musicality. - BBC Music Magazine, July 2020,


----------



## The3Bs

Enthusiast said:


> Some big band Mozart. Szell is in my list of conductors I am happy to hear in Mozart. These are not exceptional but the are good.
> 
> View attachment 138597


I actually rather like this... big band and all... Szell with the Clevelanders make it us almost forget that this is big band... with the dynamic and rhythm they approach this...


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> Corelli Trio Sonatas Op 5 Nos 7-11 & 12 'La Follia' - Frans Bruggen (recorder), Anner Bylsma (cello), Gustav Leonhardt (harpsichord).
> 
> View attachment 138599


This same group did a terrific Brandenburg set!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Manxfeeder said:


> *Sibelius, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> Szell, the Concertgebou


One of my all time favorites!!!!!


----------



## sbmonty

String Quartet appreciation thread's latest choice. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2.


----------



## Enthusiast

The3Bs said:


> I actually rather like this... big band and all... Szell with the Clevelanders make it us almost forget that this is big band... with the dynamic and rhythm they approach this...


I did say it was good. There are many Mozart performances I would not say that about.


----------



## The3Bs

Enthusiast said:


> I did say it was good. There are many Mozart performances I would not say that about.


That, you are Right about!!!!


----------



## Enthusiast

^ So I am wrong about something else?!

Listening:


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I loaded the CD player with chamber music by Isaac Stern and friends:

1. *Haydn*: _"London Trios" #1-4; Divertissements, Op. 100# 2 & 6_ (Isaac Stern, violin/Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello) 
2. *Mozart*: _Flute Quartets_ (Isaac Stern, violin/Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute/Alexander Schnieder, viola/Leonard Rose, cello)
3. *Frank*: _Sonata for Violin and Piano_; *Debussy*: _Sonata for Violin and Piano_ (1917); *Enesco*: _Sonata for Violin and Piano #3 "In the Popular Romanian Style"_ (Isaac Stern, violin/Alexander Zakin, piano)
4. *Hindemith*: _Sonata for Violin and Piano (1939)_; *Bloch*: _Sonata for Violin and Piano (1920)_; _Baal Shem: Three Pictures from Chasssidic Life_ (Isaac Stern, violin/Alexander Zakin, piano); *Copland*: _Sonata for Violin and Piano (1942/3)_ (Isaac Stern, violin/Aaron Copland, piano)
5. *Faure*: _Quartet for Piano, Violin, Viola, and Cello # 1 & 2_ (Isaac Stern, violin/Emanuel Ax, piano/Jaime Laredo, viola/Yo-Yo Ma, cello)

Isaac Stern is probably my favorite violinist. While others are more dazzling in what they can do with the instrument, Stern has a very rich and warm tone, and a very lyrical approach (the less reknowned, Zino Francescatti, is another violinist I like for having that very full and vibrant tone). First off, the flute trios and quartets by Haydn and Mozart, played along side the legendary, Jean-Pierre Rampal, and friends, are very smooth and fresh. Next up are various sonatas for Violin and Piano by Franck, Debussy, Enesco, Hindemith, Bloch and Copland; all played with Stern's partner, Alexander Zakin (except for the Copland where the composer himself joins with Stern as accompanist). The Enesco is probably my favorite of this stretch. Is it because it really is a great sonata, or is it because it was the Enesco (_In the Popular Romanian Style_) was one of the first recordings of chamber music I ever purchased as a teenager and the wild, Balkan folk-flavors, made such an impresion on me, back then? We round things off with two piano quartets by Faure where by then my mind started to wander, but was still captivated by a lovely slow movement in the second quartet.


----------



## mikeh375

Rogerx said:


> Paradise Lost
> 
> Anna Prohaska (soprano), Julius Drake (piano)
> 
> Eve finds her voice as Prohaska and Drake navigate Eden's bright spots and murkier corners. A heady selection of songs to intoxicate the senses; vivid storytelling and musicality. - BBC Music Magazine, July 2020,


Roger, do you know why she had her right hand replaced?

........


----------



## Rogerx

mikeh375 said:


> Roger, do you know why she had her right hand replaced?
> 
> ........


If I tell you I have to kill you ....Just kidding.
In any case it's his hand so no # me too


----------



## Tero




----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> ^ So I am wrong about something else?!
> 
> Listening:
> 
> View attachment 138664


If I remember correctly this series are consisting of 20 CDs which has been separately sold! A real pain to collect them all... I have a handful of them. The sound quality is super. Dietrich is... Dietrich.


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Moments- Mario Häring (piano)

Kapustin: Eight Concert Études Op. 40
Kapustin: Eight Concert Études Op. 40: No. 5 'Shuitka'
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 3 in A minor, Op. 28
Rachmaninov: Moments Musicaux, Op. 16

The excellent young Mario Haring knows how to play


----------



## The3Bs

Enthusiast said:


> ^ So I am wrong about something else?!
> 
> Listening:
> 
> View attachment 138664


English can be a very tricky language!!!
My intention was just to emphasize that you were very Right that there are many "subpar" Mozart performances!!! Nothing else...


----------



## millionrainbows

mikeh375 said:


> Roger, do you know why she had her right hand replaced?
> 
> ........


He's grabbing his head, and so is she.


----------



## The3Bs

Harmonies Du Soir - Virtuose Celloromantik









Pieces by:
Paganini, Schubert, Wagner, Offenbach, Popper, Sarasate, Fauré, Françaix

Werner Thomas
Hans Stadlmair
Münchener Kammerorchester

Charming disc I found over in Spotify...


----------



## Rogerx

millionrainbows said:


> He's grabbing his head, and so is she.


Now..... that we will never know.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> If I remember correctly this series are consisting of 20 CDs which has been separately sold! A real pain to collect them all... I have a handful of them. The sound quality is super. Dietrich is... Dietrich.


In fact I was being lazy. The picture was right for the performance but I have an earlier issue of it. I used to be a little lukewarm about DFD but then I was lukewarm about Schubert's lieder, too. Not now!


----------



## mikeh375

millionrainbows said:


> He's grabbing his head, and so is she.


...well that's just appealed to the puerile in me. I really should grow up.


----------



## Vasks

*Ziehrer - Overture to "Der Schatzmeister" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Gliere/Derzhanovsky - Ballad for Cello & Orchestra (Dixon/Chandos)
Rachmaninov - Piano Sonata #1 (Laredo/Sony)
Khachaturian - Selections from the film score to "Secret Mission" (Tjeknavorian/ASV)*


----------



## Enthusiast

millionrainbows said:


> He's grabbing his head, and so is she.


I'm not sure about that. We do not know what she is doing with her right hand ... but he may not be liking it.


----------



## The3Bs

Love and Death - Debut album ...









Martin James Bartlett

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
Bach, J S: Bach, JS / Arr. Hess: Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring, BWV 147
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161
- No. 4, Sonetto 47 del Petrarca
- No. 5, Sonetto 104 del Petrarca
- No. 6, Sonetto 123 del Petrarca
Liszt: Liebestraum, S541 No. 3 (Nocturne in A flat major)
Schumann: Widmung, Op. 25 No. 1
Granados: Goyescas, Op. 11: V. El amor y la muerte (Balada)
Wagner: Wagner / Arr. Liszt: Isoldens Liebestod, S. 447
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 83

A new Kid in the block?
Nice Bach and Granados... need to re-listen to the Liszt, was not totally convinces with the Sonetto's....


----------



## Dimace

What I find amazing in this community, is the wide range of composers ans works. Normally speaking an Italian forum has mostly threads of Italian composers, a German one from German guys, etc. This is logic, because we know better the music of our country than the music of a foreign one. But, when of course the users have the knowledge, a wide range of presentations is much better, making the music trip more interesting. For todays presentation, I can't write a lot, because it is well known, I haven't enough knowledge of the old music, but it is very interesting as sound / hearing. Actually I hadn't any idea that in South America existed Baroque, which for me is French invention and copy wright. So>>> *Ensemble Florilegium (UK) and Bolivian Baroque. Baroque Music From The Missions Of Chiquitos And Moxos Indians * (1xSACD, plus DVD, from Channel Classics of Germany) Nice set, super sound (I didn't watch the DVD) and overall good material quality. Music suitable for the lovers of old music and for the friends they want to explore new horizons and remote musical cultures.


----------



## Dimace

The3Bs said:


> Love and Death - Debut album ...
> 
> View attachment 138668
> 
> 
> Martin James Bartlett
> 
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
> Bach, J S: Bach, JS / Arr. Hess: Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring, BWV 147
> Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161
> - No. 4, Sonetto 47 del Petrarca
> - No. 5, Sonetto 104 del Petrarca
> - No. 6, Sonetto 123 del Petrarca
> Liszt: Liebestraum, S541 No. 3 (Nocturne in A flat major)
> Schumann: Widmung, Op. 25 No. 1
> Granados: Goyescas, Op. 11: V. El amor y la muerte (Balada)
> Wagner: Wagner / Arr. Liszt: Isoldens Liebestod, S. 447
> Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 83
> 
> A new Kid in the block?
> Nice Bach and Granados... need to re-listen to the Liszt, was not totally convinces with the Sonetto's....


I never expected from him to make a big carrier. I think Barenboim had the same opinion. He had talent but no discipline. Very good to see him in the business and I hope he will do it well.

Edit: He has performed also for Andras... Also there he wasn't very well balanced. But, he had talent. Let us see.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138670


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben, BWV 147
Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott, BWV 80
Liebster Gott, wann werd ich sterben, BWV 8
Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme, BWV 140
Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen, BWV 51
Jesu, der du meine Seele, BWV 78

The Bach Ensemble
Joshua Rifkin, conductor

1987, 1989; compilation 1997


----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Mozart ‎- Piano Concertos No.18, K456 & No.20, K466
> 
> View attachment 138414
> 
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy
> Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> Got this dirt cheap!!! Could not miss the opportunity to get another No. 20!!!
> The usual Decca sound engineering... with pretty good separation between orchestra and piano...
> The usual Ashkenazy clean and clear articulation approach!
> Having grown with Brendel (I have been critical in the past ... but his No.20 is still my favorite)...
> I feel there is a lightness missing here and of course with a big orchestra this is old fashioned Mozart...


Another go... mostly concentrating on No.18...Still unsure what to make if it....Beautiful sound and clean articulation from Ashkenazy (maybe too clean? maybe too heavy?)


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Love and Death - Debut album ...
> 
> View attachment 138668
> 
> 
> Martin James Bartlett
> 
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
> Bach, J S: Bach, JS / Arr. Hess: Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring, BWV 147
> Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161
> - No. 4, Sonetto 47 del Petrarca
> - No. 5, Sonetto 104 del Petrarca
> - No. 6, Sonetto 123 del Petrarca
> Liszt: Liebestraum, S541 No. 3 (Nocturne in A flat major)
> Schumann: Widmung, Op. 25 No. 1
> Granados: Goyescas, Op. 11: V. El amor y la muerte (Balada)
> Wagner: Wagner / Arr. Liszt: Isoldens Liebestod, S. 447
> Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 83
> 
> A new Kid in the block?
> Nice Bach and Granados... need to re-listen to the Liszt, was not totally convinces with the Sonetto's....


I heard him playing few pieces from a box from Warner, I like it then but the box was not worth it, now this one is on my shopping list.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau
> 
> Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, Marc Albrecht


That's an evocative cover.


----------



## Manxfeeder

mikeh375 said:


> Roger, do you know why she had her right hand replaced?
> 
> ........


Maybe it's a Seinfeld reference . . .


----------



## Knorf

*Alban Berg*: Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel," Chamber Concerto
Reiko Watanabe, Andrea Lucchesini
Staatskapelle Dresden, Giuseppe Sinopoli

My favorite performances of these masterpieces!


----------



## Rogerx

Manxfeeder said:


> That's an evocative cover.


The recording is outstanding though, one minus: only 47 minutes, shame on Pentatone.


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: El salón México - Vaughan Williams: Fantasias - Foss: Phorion - Milhaud: La Création du monde

New York Philharmonic -Leonard Bernstein

Copland: El Salón México
Fernandez, O L: Batuque
Foss: Phorion
Guarnieri, C: Danca Brasileira
Milhaud: La Création du Monde, Op. 81
Revueltas: Sensemayá
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony for Strings_


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> ........only 47 minutes, shame on Pentatone.


The Currentzis Beethoven 5 that came out recently is the biggest offender at 31 minutes. I heap shame on all who were involved in that decision.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> If I tell you I have to kill you ....Just kidding.
> In any case it's his hand *so no # me too*


Indeed,Paradise lost......


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> The Currentzis Beethoven 5 that came our recently is the biggest offender at 31 minutes. I heap shame on all who were involved in that decision.


Outrages, it's robbery first class.


----------



## Enthusiast

Following from another thread I needed to compare the two Colin Davis recordings of Tapiola. Davis accounts of some Sibelius works are often quite different to each other but in this case the differences are not that big. The Boston one might have the edge because the detail is handled better.

















Then - an easy transition! - to today's Saturday Symphony, Rautavaara's best (the 7th) along with Dances with the Wind and Cantus Arcticus. This last is a work I find frustrating because Rautavaara's use of arctic bird calls is rather crude (it used to make me giggle as I heard it as an interesting piece of music being spoiled by some stray gulls that have somehow strayed into the concert hall).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 5
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> The Currentzis Beethoven 5 that came out recently is the biggest offender at 31 minutes. I heap shame on all who were involved in that decision.


David Hurwitz did a video about marketing Beethoven's 5th, and he mentioned his time working in a record store, where people would come in just wanting Beethoven's 5th. Maybe this is an attempt to market to those casual listeners who just want that piece and nothing else.


----------



## Helgi

^ Might be an indicator that the CD format is no longer a priority in how artists and record companies think about an album release.


----------



## pianozach

Good Morning!

Pleasant and lively

Rameau
*Les Fêtes d'Hébé*
William Christie: Les Arts Florissants
Musique De Ballet; Les Arts Florissants 20éme Anniversaire (1979-1999)


----------



## Helgi

Currently listening to the dream-like WTC book 1 with Sviatoslav Richter:


----------



## pianozach

Neo Romanza said:


> _Symphony No. 1_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by _Symphony No. 2_, which will be a first-listen:


*Paul Ben-Haim*

Judging by the covers of both, Ben-Haim is being marketed as a Jewish or Hebrew Symphony genre?

Now that you've listened to them, are they distinctly ethnic-sounding symphonies?


----------



## sonance

Darius Milhaud (1892 - 1974)

some selections:

- Piano Concerto no. 1 (1933)
- Piano Concerto no. 3 (1946)
- Piano Concerto no. 5 (1955)
Michael Korstick, piano; SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern/Alun Francis (cpo)










- Cello Concerto no. 1 (1934)
- Cello Concerto no. 2 (1945)
- Suite Cisalpine sur des airs populaires piémontais (1954)
Mark Drobinsky, cello; Ekaterinburg Symphony Orchestra/Dimitri Liss (doron)










- Scaramouche. Suite pour saxophone et orchestre (1939)
- Clarinet Concerto (1941)
- Le Carnaval d'Aix (for piano and orchestra; 1926)
Fabrice Moretti, saxophone alto; Paul Meyer, clarinet; Eric Le Sage, piano; Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège/Paul Meyer (cypres)

in this box:









- String Septet, op. 408 (1964)
- Aspen-Sérénade (for nine instruments; 1957)
[septet] Gérard Jarry and Jacques Ghestem, violin; Serge Collot and Michel Wales, viola; Michel Tournus and Michel Renard, cello; Jacques Cazauran, double bass
[serenade] Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute; Pierre Pierlot, oboe; Jacques Lancelot, clarinet, Paul Hongne, viola; Pierre Thibaud, trumpet; Gérard Jarry, violin; Serge Collot, viola; Michel Tournus, cello; Jacques Cazauran, double bass; dir. Darius Milhaud (accord)










- Sonatina for viola and cello (1959)
Julia Rebekka Adler, viola; Thomas Ruge, cello (neos)










Milhaud's string quartets by Quatuor Parisii seem to get high praise - alas, the price for used copies is exorbitant. And where is a quartet that's eager to dare a new recording of the whole cycle? Belcea? Ébène? Casals? Diotima? ... ???


----------



## Enthusiast

Helgi said:


> ^ Might be an indicator that the CD format is no longer a priority in how artists and record companies think about an album release.


I think it is just the Currentzis vibe and squeezing as much out of it as possible before he is seen as just another great conductor!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: _En Saga_, Op. 9; _Tapiola_, Op. 112
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Wonderful performances of these two symphonic poems, one from early in Sibelius's career, one late.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Tapiola
*

Karajan with the Philharmonia back in 1954.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Sibelius, Tapiola
> *
> 
> Karajan with the Philharmonia back in 1954.


You know, I haven't actually heard this one. I think I need to change that.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé 

Choeur de l'Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Montreal Symphony Orchestra
Charles Dutoit
Recorded: 1980-08-02
Recording Venue: L'Eglise de St. Eustache, Montreal


----------



## Knorf

*Paul Hindemith*: Kammermusik No. 2 (piano), No. 3 (cello), No. 6 (viola d'amore), No. 7 (organ)
Lars Vogt, piano; Georg Faust, cello; Wolfram Christ, viola d'amore; Wayne Marshall, organ
Members of the Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

Wonderful pieces!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Rautavaara: Symphony #7
Leif Segerstam & Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Great sound for 1955.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000kh5d








with Andrew McGregor

09.30
Building a Library
Another chance to hear Oliver Condy discussing his favourite recordings of Grieg's Holberg Suite and making a recommendation.

Grieg's ever-popular Holberg Suite is a set of five tuneful movements for string orchestra. Based on 18th-century dance forms, it was written in 1884 to celebrate the 200th anniversary of the birth of Dano-Norwegian humanist playwright Ludvig Holberg.

11.45
Berta Joncus shares some recent recordings of Baroque music.

11.20
Record of the Week
Andrew recommends an outstanding new release.


----------



## Enthusiast

I enjoy Bach keyboard music played on the piano and take it very seriously. But the keyboard concertos? I love them well enough as piano concertos but feel that they lose something important compared to the harpsichord versions. But then as piano concertos they do gain a kind of sweetness. I think they may sound their best in Gould's set despite the large orchestra. I listened to the first three.


----------



## Bkeske

Watching/listening to the Berliner Philharmonic live via Digital Concert Hall....

Still unattended because of the virus, but have been performing smaller chamber type music. On tap today, live:

'Baroque Concertos' from various composers; Handel, Vivaldi, & Bach.


----------



## Itullian

More great Schumann from this wonderful pianist.


----------



## Knorf

*Witold Lutosławski*: Symphony No. 1, Partita, _Chain 2_, _Preludia taneczne_
Michael Collins, clarinet; Tasmin Little, violin 
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardiner

Awesome performances of this music from the great Polish master.


----------



## WVdave

Haydn; Symphonies Nos. 99 & 102
Orchestra Of The 18th Century, Frans Brüggen
Philips ‎- 434 077-2, CD, Album, US, 1992.


----------



## Itullian

Man, this is one gorgeous set.
A favorite now.


----------



## Malx

The3Bs said:


> Another go... mostly concentrating on No.18...Still unsure what to make if it....Beautiful sound and clean articulation from Ashkenazy (maybe too clean? maybe too heavy?)


Its hard to like everything - and if you did perhaps your critical facilities would be suspect :lol:


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae:


----------



## Malx

Rautavaara, Symphony No 7 'Angel of Light' - Helsinki PO, Leif Segerstam.
Todays Saturday Symphony selection.


----------



## Rambler

*Orlando Gibbons: The Woods So Wild*John Toll on Linn















Keyboard works from the early sixteenth century by Orlando Gibbons played by John Toll on harpsichord and organ.

English music from a time when England was still a significant country in terms of musical compositions. By the end of the 17th century Purcell was the final really great English composer before the English revival two hundred years later. And Purcell composed in the old English manner as well as adopting European (particularly French) styles then becoming popular.

Excellent disc.


----------



## The3Bs

Manxfeeder said:


> *Sibelius, Tapiola
> *
> 
> Karajan with the Philharmonia back in 1954.
> 
> View attachment 138680


This is in my recent acquired Karajan EMI Box... CD38... still have some way to go... 
The various Sibelius was one of the reasons I got that box...


----------



## The3Bs

Bach - 6 Suites for Cello Solo









István Várdai

:tiphat: to Rogerx to bring this to my attention...
I like it very much... very closely and well recorded... it seems you are next to the cello!!!
Not the intimate interpretation .... big bold!!!


----------



## Neo Romanza

pianozach said:


> *Paul Ben-Haim*
> 
> Judging by the covers of both, Ben-Haim is being marketed as a Jewish or Hebrew Symphony genre?
> 
> Now that you've listened to them, are they distinctly ethnic-sounding symphonies?


A little background on Paul Ben-Haim:

https://www.milkenarchive.org/artists/view/paul-ben-haim/

I'd say that his symphonies and all of his works after he left Germany do have a Jewish influence to them, but I would say that this influence is mixed in with a European Late-Romantic/Early Modern compositional style, but the composer's voice is to never be in any doubt. He's becoming one of my favorites. I wish more of his music was recorded. I'll have to do a bit more research just to see how much of it has been recorded.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Rautavaara, Symphony No 7 'Angel of Light' - Helsinki PO, Leif Segerstam.
> Todays Saturday Symphony selection.
> 
> View attachment 138689


I think that Einojuhani is trying with his late symphonies to imitate a neo-romantic style of the kind made Bruckner famous and unique. Airy themes, slow tempi, Mysterium, mysticism etc. He is certainly good composer, but, this is MY opinion, his works are not even close with Bruckner's or Mahler's. (I mention Mahler, not because of music similarities but for the neo-romantic style had also his music). I think also that Rautavaara has a lot in common with Sibelius late symphonies but with him many structural and morphological issues seem to remain unresolved. His 3rd symphony is very ok, his 7th, (the most famous) also. Music for experienced audience with the modern music (generally speaking) but also good (in many instances) for guys like me. Nice set from the Ondine this one.


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Requiem - Herreweghe et al.

I acquired this modern recording with smaller forces to give an alternate view of the piece to the classic Ancerl 1959 recording I also own.


----------



## Guest

The Marchand is a "concerto that seemingly requires 3 hands" according to one critic! I'm sure it would help.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Jaan-Eik Tulve leading Vox Clamantis in Cyrillus Kreek's "The Suspended Harp of Babel":


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Itullian said:


> Man, this is one gorgeous set.
> A favorite now.


This is probably the WTC I return to most in modern sound. Shockingly underrated, but the playing is very special indeed.


----------



## Itullian

Allegro Con Brio said:


> This is probably the WTC I return to most in modern sound. Shockingly underrated, but the playing is very special indeed.


Totally agree!!!!!!


----------



## Itullian

One master playing another.


----------



## Rambler

*Buxtehude: Trio Sonatas Op.1 * Arcangelo on Alpha Classics








A rather fine disc of Trio Sonatas by Buxtehude. This is the Opus 1 set of seven trio sonatas (not the usual six or twleve which seemed to be much favoured).

In terms of my disc collection, I've recently been adding several recordings of Buxtehude. I'd long rather dismissed him as a dry church composer, who impressed JS Bach on the strength of his organ compositions. But I then discovered that judgement was well off the mark! This disc is very far from being dry.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Man, this is one gorgeous set.
> A favorite now.


Thanks for posting this. I had never heard of her, and I really like the spot-checks I just made on Qobuz. I also saw this Rameau from her and checked it out--sounds great, too.


----------



## PWoolfson

...and why not?
I particularly like this performance


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Suite from 'The Invisible City of Kitzeh'_


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> I never expected from him to make a big carrier. I think Barenboim had the same opinion. He had talent but no discipline. Very good to see him in the business and I hope he will do it well.
> 
> Edit: He has performed also for Andras... Also there he wasn't very well balanced. But, he had talent. Let us see.


Thanks for bringing up these comments...
I really liked his tomne on the Bach Pieces... The Liszt he is not so constant/consistent (specially the pieces from Annés..).. The Granados and Wagner are quite good... I still need to re-listen to the Prokofiev...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - various works part three for tonight.

Piano Quintet in E op.15 (1921-22):










String Quartet no.1 in A op.16 (1920-23):










Piano Concerto in C-sharp for piano left hand and orchestra op.17 (1923):










_Lieder des Abschieds_ [_Songs of Farewell_] - cycle of four songs for voice and piano op.14, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Alfred Kerr/Edith Ronsperger/Ernst Lothar] (orig. 1920-21 - arr. 1923):










_Drei Gesänge_ for voice and piano op.18 [Texts: Hans Kaltneker] (1924):


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartets No. 12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 and No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Malx

I nearly let composer Magnus Lindbergs birthday pass without recognition so to right that potential wrong:
Lindberg, Arena - Finnish RSO, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.


----------



## Rambler

*Vadim Gluzman: par.ti.ta* Music for solo violin by JS Bach, Ysaye and Auerbach on BIS









Music for solo violin;
- JS Bach's Partitas Nos. 2 and 3
- Lera Auerbcah 'par.ti.ta'. Lera is a Russian composer born in 1973, and much inspired by JS Bach, as is evident in this composition, composed for and dedicated to the performer on this disc.
- Eugene Ysaye Sonata in A Minor for solo violin.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with five by *Samuel Barber* played by Marin Alsop conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra, and friends (NAXOS, _American Classics_ series):

1. _School of Scandal Overture_; _First Essay for Orchestra_; _Symphonies #1 & 2_ 
2. _Cello Concerto_ (w/Wendy Warner, cello); _Medea Ballet Suite_; _Adagio for Strings_
3. _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_ (w/Karina Gauvin, soprano); _Second Essay for Orchestra_; _Third Essay for Orchestra_
4. _Violin Concerto_ (w/James Buswell, violin); _Souvenirs_ (Ballet Suite); _Serenade for Strings_; _Music for a Scene by Shelley_
5. _Piano Concerto_ (w/Stephen Prutsman); _Die Natali_; _Medea's Meditation and Dance of Vengeance_; _Commando March _

I don't know much about Marin Alsop or the Royal Scottish National Orchestra; and I know even less, actually nothing, about the soloists featured here; but I am a HUGE fan of the music of Samuel Barber and have many of these same Barber pieces on recordings that feature such luminaries as Isaac Stern, John Browning, Yo-Yo Ma, Leontyne Price, Leonard Bernstein, George Szell, Leonard Slatkin, Michael Tilson Thomas, and many others. It's not an exaggeration to say that Ms. Alsop and friends hold their own quite nicely in that cluster of classical music superstars. As an American composer, Samuel Barber broke no new ground. He was neither an experimentalist like the far-out composers such as Ives, Cowell, Cage, Sessions, or Carter; nor did he really compose _Americana_, along the lines of Grofe's _Grand Canyon Suite_ or Copland's _Appalacian Spring_, _Rodeo_ etc. Barber's music is tonal, lyrical, and is pretty much grounded in a European Romantic type of musical language; but what a great composer in any case! I could listen to Barber all day, and I just did.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák & Martinů: Piano Concertos
Ivo Kahánek, Jakub Hrůša & Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## Knorf

*Harrison Birtwistle*: _The Cry of Anubis_
Owen Slade, tuba
The Hallé, Ryan Wigglesworth

A tuba concerto in all but name, engrossing, intriguing, and utterly convincing.


----------



## Dimace

The3Bs said:


> Thanks for bringing up these comments...
> I really liked his tomne on the Bach Pieces... The Liszt he is not so constant/consistent (specially the pieces from Annés..).. The Granados and Wagner are quite good... I still need to re-listen to the Prokofiev...


His romantic piano had some issues. I have seen these with his Schubert (very difficult composer) with whom he had overall some inconsistences. But he was quite young and he had time to improve. His body also has some problems. (a lot of movements, something like Meister Gould). The Annes have one problem when are to be performed: You play them (well) or you FFFF'em completely. Lazar, Aldo & Co put their signature under these master pieces and after them it is really difficult for the competition to shine…


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing with the Myaskovsky symphonies: the 7th


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

DaddyGeorge said:


> Dvořák & Martinů: Piano Concertos
> Ivo Kahánek, Jakub Hrůša & Bamberger Symphoniker
> 
> View attachment 138699


What do you think of this recording?


----------



## Bkeske

Szell and Wagner rarely disappoints me. 1962


----------



## The3Bs

Mozart: 
Le nozze di Figaro - Overture (p) 1950
Serenade No.13 in G, K.525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik' (p) 1947 
Clarinet Concerto in A, K.622 (p) 1951
Symphony No.39 in E flat, K.543 (p) 1951

CD6 (mono) from:








Leopold Wlach - Clarinet Concerto
Herbert von Karajan
Wiener Philharmoniker

Oh! This is a good CD!!!
The Le Nozze is fast!!! Amazing and exciting ... all of Karajan's opera work in the 50's that I heard was so good, exciting dynamic, fast... this comes through quite nicely.
The 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik' is also approached with a lightness of touch that we do not hear in later Karajan (IMHO).
The Clarinet Concerto reminds me of the famous Dennis Brain collaboration, both Mr Wlach and the orchestra in equal terms producing a highly lyrical account...
The No. 39 is quite nice even though a little on the heavy side here and there.... but still has quite decent fast tempos for the time big orchestral approach...


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Suite, Op. 23 for 2 Violins, Cello & Piano (Left-hand)_


----------



## Bkeske

Unknown release date, given the label, probably early-mid 70's. Recorded 1969.


----------



## adriesba

View attachment 138706

(Original album cover)

_Le Sacre du Printemps_
Cleveland Orchestra 
Ricardo Chailly 
1985

From this box set:

View attachment 138707


This is one of my favorite _Rite _recordings! Chailly's interpretation is aggressive. They seem to take things easy at first without making the listener lose attention. The sound is excellent, and the details can be heard very well. But once they get to "Glorification of the Chosen One" they really increase the savagery! Of the recordings I've heard, only the likes of Bernstein, Ozawa, and Dorati reach a similar level of intensity. Also, the percussion on this recording is the best I have heard so far (though I haven't listened to Nagano yet). The drums get loud! This is probably one of my top five _Le Sacre _recordings.


----------



## Joe B

Graham Ross leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge and The Dimitri Ensemble in music by Arvo Part, Peteris Vasks and James MacMillan:









Part:
*Da pacem, Domine
The Woman with the Alabaster Box*
Vasks:
*Plainscapes*
Part:
*Magnificat
Nunc dimittis*
MacMillan:
*Miserere*
Part:
*Stabat Mater*


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 3, "Liturgique", H. 186_


----------



## Neo Romanza

BlackAdderLXX said:


> What do you think of this recording?


You didn't ask me but I really wish that Kahánek would record _all_ of the Martinů piano concerti. The Emil Leichner set on Supraphon is pretty good, but I can imagine Kahánek giving these concerti even more powerful performances.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Long immersed in Scarlatti's music, Sudbin is an ardent advocate, his fearless Russian-school technique making light weather of even the most breakneck writing: rhythms are crisp and buoyant;... - BBC Music Magazine, May 2016,
Release Date: 1st Apr 2016
Catalogue No: BIS2138
Label: BIS
Length: 74 minutes

Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
April 2016
Disc of the Month
Finalist - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2016
Finalist - Instrumenta


----------



## Neo Romanza

Fresh from the mailbox:


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E-flat major Op. 29/ Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, Op. 103 'Egyptian'

Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
André Previn
Recorded: 1986-09-13
Recording Venue: 12 & 13 September 1986, No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> I think it is just the Currentzis vibe and squeezing as much out of it as possible before he is seen as just another great conductor!


You hit the nail, I just saw him murder Brahms 3 last night, ( on a music channel) . He goes out faster then he burns, mark my words.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Preludes Sont Des Images

Mario Haring (piano)

Debussy: Children's Corner
Debussy: Images pour piano - Book 2
Debussy: Préludes - Book 1
Debussy: Rêverie


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 2 in C Major Op. 58, /Spartacus/ La Muse et le Poète, Op. 132

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin), Torleif Thedéen (cello)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Tuomas Ollila


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Chamber Music

William Karceski (alto trombone), Chris Houlihan (alto trombone), Stefan Wiebe (tenor trombone), Noah Roper (bass trombone), Layne Anspach (horn), Scott Holben (horn), Yu-Hsuan Cheng (horn), Janette Fishell (organ), Sofia Kim (violin), Susie Kroh (violin), Seido Karasaki (viola), Hrafnhildur Marta Guðmundsdóttir (cello), Lawrence DiBello (cello), Tristan Segal (violin), Noa Sarid (violin), Isabel Kwon (cello), Andrew Collins (viola), Clara Scholtes (violin), Andreas Ioannides (piano), Aleck Belcher (double bass), Tatiana Lokhina (piano), Eunji Kim (violin)

Indiana University Wind Ensemble, Rodney Dorsey

Bach, J S: Prelude & Fugue Book 1 No. 22 in B flat minor, BWV867
Beethoven: Adagio in A flat major, Hess 297
Beethoven: Canon WoO 35
Beethoven: Duo for Violin and Cello in E-flat (Fragment), Unv 8
Beethoven: Duo WoO 34
Beethoven: Ecossaise in D Major, WoO 22
Beethoven: Fugue in D major WoO 31
Beethoven: German Dances (6), WoO 42
Beethoven: Grenadiermarsch in F major for a Mechanical Clock Hess 107
Beethoven: Ländler (6), WoO 15
Beethoven: March in D major for military band, WoO 24
Beethoven: Marsch und Trio für Militärmusik WoO20, 'Zapfenstreich'
Beethoven: Minuets (6), WoO 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio in F Minor, Biamonti 637
Beethoven: Pieces (5) for a Mechanical Clock, WoO 33
Beethoven: Polonaise für Militärmusik WoO21
Beethoven: Praeludium and Fugue Hess 29
Beethoven: Prelude for String Quintet in D Minor (incomplete), Unv 7 (Hess 40)
Beethoven: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16 (arranged for piano quartet by the composer)
Beethoven: Rondo for Piano and Violin in G major, WoO 41
Beethoven: Scottish Songs (22), WoO 156
Beethoven: String Trio, Hess 25
Beethoven: Three Aequale for four trombones, WoO 30
Beethoven: Trio Secondo in A flat major, Hess 28
Beethoven: Violin Sonata in A major, Hess 46


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Flute Concerto


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> You hit the nail, I just saw him murder Brahms 3 last night, ( on a music channel) . He goes out faster then he burns, mark my words.


But then he will come back in his 60s or 70s ... . I'll not be around to hear it, though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - various works part four for this morning.

Suite for two violins, cello and piano left-hand op.23 (1930):










_Vier kleine Karikaturen für Kinder_ [_Four Little Caricatures for Children_] for piano op.19 (1926):
_Geschichten von Strauss_ [_Tales from Strauss_] for piano op.21 (1927):
Piano Sonata no.3 in C op.25 (1931):










String Quartet no.2 in E-flat op.26 (1933):










_Stärker als der Tod_ [_Stronger than Death_] - song no. 4 from _Unvergänglichkeit_ [_Immortality_] - cycle of five songs for voice and piano op.27 [Text: Eleonore van der Straten] (1933):


----------



## sonance

Jean-Joseph Cassanéa de Mondonville (1711 - 1772)

earlier:

- Six Pièces de clavecin en sonates avec accompagnement de violon (sonatas 1 - 6; 1734)
Christophe Rousset, harpsichord; Florence Malgoire, violin (arion)










now 
a selection of the same pieces in the orchestrated version (1749)
- Sonatas nos. 2, 4 and 6
Les Musiciens de Louvre/Marc Minkowski (archiv)










I also got "Titon et l'Aurore", a "heroic pastorale", but I'll listen only to some arias (two hours are too long for me ...).
Jean-Paul Fouchécourt, haute-contre; Catherine Napoli, dessus; Philippe Huttenlocher, basse-taille; Jennifer Smith and Anne Monoyios, dessus; Ensemble Vocal Françoise Herr; Les Musiciens du Louvre/Marc Minkowski (erato)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Schubert, Beethoven & Wagner

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra & Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Claudio Abbado

Vocal Finalist
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2010
Vocal Finalist
Finalist - Recital
Gramophone Awards
2010
Finalist - Recital
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
Awards Issue 2009
Editor's Choice
Recording of the Month
Opera
November 2009
Recording of the Mont


----------



## sonance

Michel Pignolet de Montéclair (1667 - 1737)

- Quatrième Concert (extraits; for oboe, harpsichord and viola da gamba; 1724)
- La Badine (for solo voice; from: Cantatas Book I, c. 1709)
- Pan et Syrinx (for solo voice, violin, oboe or flute; from: Cantatas Book II, c. 1717)
Judith Nelson, soprano; Jacques Vandeville, oboe; William Christie, harpsichord; Ariane Maurette, viola da gamba (arion)










and a selection of arias from the opera
- Jephté (1732)
Jacques Bona, bass-baritone; Sophie Daneman, soprano; Claire Brua, soprano; Nicolas Rivenq, bass; Mark Padmore, tenor, and many more; Les Arts Florissants/William Christie (harmonia mundi)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

BlackAdderLXX said:


> What do you think of this recording?


It's absolutely amazing, a combination of sensibility and simplicity, exactly what the music of (especially) Dvořák and Martinů needs. I've been following the work of Jakub Hrůša for a long time with great pleasure and pride...


----------



## Malx

This morning:

Dvorak, Cello Concerto - Alisa Weilerstein (cello), Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.
Very good performance in excellent sound = winner.

Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding.
An interesting disc - this is not Erwin Stein's chamber reduction but a chamber orchestra playing the standard score. I enjoy it a great deal as an alternative take on the symphony, it doesn't replace old favourites recorded with full symphony orchestras but adds a different soundscape - a clarity in the woodwinds in particular which works wonderfully in the first two movements and the finale but perhaps the third movement suffers a little from the lack of weight in the string section. Not a standard recommendation for the symphony but one well worth adding to a collection.
For those interested David Hurwitz gave it a rating of 4 + 9 for sound quality. Which only goes to show I have no taste .


----------



## Enthusiast

The Op. 7 organ concertos - a constant delight!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Seterjentens søndag by Ole Bull with good ol' Arve Tellefsen


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: The Creation
Harry Christophers & Handel and Haydn Society


----------



## Rogerx

Albrechtsberger: Three String Quartets

Authentic Quartet (on period instruments)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: Piano Concerto No.1 in E minor, op.11. Emil Gilels, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra

I just got this at my favorite used book store yesterday, and paid more than I should have for it (they have a great CD selection but they are quite overpriced). But wow!! This performance is absolutely phenomenal. Gilels's playing & Ormandy's accompaniment make this sprawling work sound as compelling as it's ever sounded. I think I've found my ideal recording of the work. Highly recommended to any fan of Chopin or of Gilels.


----------



## Malx

Carl Nielsen, Violin Concerto - Liya Petrova (violin), Odense SO, Kristiina Poska.


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in music by Sir James MacMillan:









*The Sun Danced
Symphony No. 5,'Le grand Inconnu'*


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Frédéric Chopin*: Piano Concerto No.1 in E minor, op.11. Emil Gilels, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra
> 
> I just got this at my favorite used book store yesterday, and paid more than I should have for it (they have a great CD selection but they are quite overpriced). But wow!! This performance is absolutely phenomenal. Gilels's playing & Ormandy's accompaniment make this sprawling work sound as compelling as it's ever sounded. I think I've found my ideal recording of the work. Highly recommended to any fan of Chopin or of Gilels.


Continuing onto the next work on the disc, Piano Concerto No.2 in F minor, op.21, w/ André Watts, Thomas Schippers & the New York Philharmonic. I am finding this recording likewise very compelling. I've never heard anything of Mr. Watts's playing before, nor any of Thomas Schippers's conducting, but right away I am impressed with the intensity and incisiveness of the playing, in this concerto that can sometimes sound "mushy" in the wrong hands.


----------



## The3Bs

Arpeggione









David Leisner & Zuill Bailey

Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione in A minor, D 821
Falla: Siete canciones populares española (7 Popular Spanish Songs), for voice & piano, G. 40
Leisner: Twilight Streams, for cello & guitar
Gluck: Christoph W. Gluck Dance of the Blessed Spirits
Saint-Saëns: Carnival of the animals
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras no 5
Paganini: Introduction and Variations on "Dal tuo stellato soglio" from Rossini's "Mosè", for violin & guitar

Very nice Sunday start!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Saint-Saens Cello Concertos No.1 & No.2

View attachment 138720


Zuill Bailey
David Wiley
Roanoke Symphony Orchestra

First time listen.....


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Saint-Saens Cello Concertos No.1 & No.2
> 
> View attachment 138720
> 
> 
> Zuill Bailey
> David Wiley
> Roanoke Symphony Orchestra
> 
> First time listen.....


Do you like Zuill Bailey's playing as much as I do?


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Do you like Zuill Bailey's playing as much as I do?


I am just discovering this artist .... I had not heard of him before joining TC. 
Of course your many posts made me dip and so far I like what I heard.

I was very impressed with István Vardai's Bach and will be trying Zuill's Bach CD later on....


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (Gofriller cello 1700)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## sbmonty

Listening to String Quintets these past couple of days. This morning, Max Bruch: String Quintet In A Minor.


----------



## Enthusiast

Kind of a concert but actually the different pieces were recorded at different times.


----------



## Shosty

John Dunstable - Motets

The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*
Monteux and the London Symphony on Spotify.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Fauré, Szymanowski, Chopin

Bomsori Kim (violin), Rafal Blechacz (piano)

Chopin: Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor
Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13
Szymanowski: Violin Sonata in D minor, Op. 9


----------



## Vasks

*Ben-Haim - Overture to "Concerto Grosso" (Yinon/cpo)
Ran - Violin Concerto (Shapira/Albany)*


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> Fresh from the mailbox:


And a very fine one it is,congratulations.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Chávez: _La hija de Cólquide_


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Frédéric Chopin*: Piano Concerto No.1 in E minor, op.11. Emil Gilels, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra
> 
> I just got this at my favorite used book store yesterday, and paid more than I should have for it (they have a great CD selection but they are quite overpriced). But wow!! This performance is absolutely phenomenal. Gilels's playing & Ormandy's accompaniment make this sprawling work sound as compelling as it's ever sounded. I think I've found my ideal recording of the work. Highly recommended to any fan of Chopin or of Gilels.


The recording with Gilels/Ormandy is something special,I used to have it as a LP.I like to purchase this CD just for that concerto.


----------



## Bourdon

Shosty said:


> View attachment 138722
> 
> 
> John Dunstable - Motets
> 
> The Hilliard Ensemble


 This recording starts with the beautiful "Veni sancte spiritus-Veni creator, what an impressive piece,
for this motet alone worth the price of this CD.


----------



## Joe B

Veronique Gens and I Giardini performing French melodies arranged in a 19th century fashion:


----------



## Bourdon

*Copland*

Seems a good idea to listen, so I'm joining in.


----------



## Malx

Sergei Rachmaninov, Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini - Daniil Trifonov, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nezet-Seguin.


----------



## Enthusiast

I suspect many will hate this at first. Listening to the first movement was extraordinary. I found myself being underwhelmed or even alienated by many passages but by the end of the movement he had me in the palm of his hand. The rest of the symphony is very convincing, too. I don't know how highly I will consider this when I have heard it a good few times, but my first hearing has been one of my more memorable Mahler experiences! It is also very well recorded and played, of course.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 and 4

Wilhelm Backhaus (piano)
Wiener Philharmoniker
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
Bourdon favorite


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> I suspect many will hate this at first. Listening to the first movement was extraordinary. I found myself being underwhelmed or even alienated by many passages but by the end of the movement he had me in the palm of his hand. The rest of the symphony is very convincing, too. I don't know how highly I will consider this when I have heard it a good few times, but my first hearing has been one of my more memorable Mahler experiences! It is also very well recorded and played, of course.
> 
> View attachment 138724


Did you stream this one, because mine is coming July 3th


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ginastera: _Concerto for Strings, Op. 33_










Fantastic work. This work would fit along a program with Bartók's _Divertimento for String Orchestra_ or Martinů's _Double Concerto for Two String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani_.


----------



## sonance

Etienne Moulinié (1599 - 1676)

some selections:

- Cantique de Moÿse (from: Oeuvres chrestiennes; 1633; restitution and realisation: William Christie)
- Trois Fantaisies à quatre pour les violes (from: Book V "Airs de cour"; 1639; transcr. Denise Launay)
- O Bone Jesu (for five mixed voices, c. 1640; from: Meslanges, 1658; restitution and realisation: Denise Launay)
Les Arts Florissants/William Christie (harmonia mundi)










and 
- Consert de différents oyseaux (from: Airs avec tablature, Book II, 1625)
- Chanson gasconne: L'auzel que sul bouyssou (from: Airs de cour avec la tablature de luth et de guitare, Book III, 1629)
- Tout se peint de verdure (from: Airs de cour avec la tablature de luth, Book V, 1635)
- Entrée musicale du ballet du „Mariage de Pierre de Provence avec la belle Maguelonne" (1638)
- Jalousie envie (from: Airs de cour à 4 et 5 parties, Book IV, 1637)
- Le sort me fait souffrir ... (from: Airs de cour avec la tablature de luth et de guitare, Book III, 1629)
Le Poème Harmonique/Vincent Dumestre (alpha)

part of this box:


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund

These are definitely my favorite recordings among those in the "Meiningen Tradition" with a small string section.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 and 4
> 
> Wilhelm Backhaus (piano)
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
> Bourdon favorite


Yes,you are right,I really like these recordings and the symphonies as well,but I didn't purchase the recent Backhaus box.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Did you stream this one, because mine is coming July 3th


Yes: Spotify. I will be buying it though as I liked it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> The recording with Gilels/Ormandy is something special,I used to have it as a LP.I like to purchase this CD just for that concerto.


If you do, I don't think you'll be disappointed with the coupling. But I agree, it is a special recording, the Gilels.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> If you do, I don't think you'll be disappointed with the coupling. But I agree, it is a special recording, the Gilels.


I just made the purchase,low-priced and in mint condition.


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 5, Op. 47
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin

Nothing like this gritty and impassioned performance to reinvigorate my interest in this old warhorse.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

J. S. Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1053 & 1056
Angela Hewitt, Mario Bernardi & CBC Vancouver Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Powerful stuff. I listened to the two symphonies (4 and 7) and Tapiola. The sound is acceptable ... and all the more so once you've been listening a few minutes.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Speaking of power stuff...

_Symphony No. 2, "Adagio"_










This is still the best set of Hartmann symphonies, IMHO. Blows Metzmacher and the Challenge Classics set out of the water.


----------



## cougarjuno

Ives Symphonies 2 &3 - Tilson Thomas and Concertgebouw


----------



## Joachim Raff

Rimsky Korsakov: Noch' na gore Triglave (Night on mount Triglav)

Russian National Orchestra
Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - various works part five for late afternoon and early evening.

Violin Concerto in D op.35 (1937-39 - rev. 1945):










Music from the film _The Sea Hawk_ for orchestra, with one song each for soprano and mixed choir WoO [Texts: Howard Koch/Jack Scholl] (1940):










_Prayer_ for tenor, female choir, harp and organ op.32 [Text: Franz Werfel] (1941)
_Tomorrow_ - tone poem for mezzo-soprano, female choir and orchestra op.33 [Text: Margaret Kennedy] (1942):


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## Enthusiast

Shostakovich 10 (but not the Bach) from Karajan's jaunt to Moscow.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 21 and 135, Concerto in A minor for flute, violin, and orchestra BWV 1044
Rachel Beckett, flute, Maya Homburger, violin
Katharine Fuge, Robin Tyson, Vernon Kirk, Jonathan Brown
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Continuing with my own personal Bach Cantatas pilgrimage: cantatas for the 3rd Sunday after Trinity.


----------



## Dimace

Although this isn't my music (and I have also little knowledge about the composer and his works) as collector I suggest this 2xCDs set.* Bela Bartok and Three Piano Concertos plus The Konzert Für Orchester with the GREAT Ferenc & Geza! *

(I remember, that my piano teacher was very good with the modern composers. She liked very much Bela and his PC. So, she tried to convince me to play his 1st PC. After two weeks (of great martyrium and pain) despite her love for the composer told me: Stop it! With you I will hate him and his music. Back to your Liszt and forget what happened! This moment I wanted so much to kiss her. She was beautiful woman...)


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Shostakovich 10 (but not the Bach) from Karajan's jaunt to Moscow.
> 
> View attachment 138731


Was Karajan a commie? Yes he was! This recording from my beloved Enthusiast proves it without any doubt. (I will open a thread to discuss this new reality, for the GREAT director. Maybe, this way, we will stop to call him nazi…) :lol:


----------



## MusicSybarite

sbmonty said:


> Listening to String Quintets these past couple of days. This morning, Max Bruch: String Quintet In A Minor.


For me that CD is one of the best regarding his chamber music. Fully commited interpretations and superb sound quality.


----------



## Enthusiast

> Originally Posted by Dimace
> Was Karajan a commie? Yes he was! This recording from my beloved Enthusiast proves it without any doubt. (I will open a thread to discuss this new reality, for the GREAT director. Maybe, this way, we will stop to call him nazi…) :lol:


And the whole of the Berlin Philharmonic with him, too!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Mayr: Overtures

Concerto de Bassus, Bavarian Classical Players, I Virtuosi Italiani, Franz Hauk


----------



## DaddyGeorge

J. S. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
Tafelmusik & Jeanne Lamon


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: _The Miraculous Mandarin_ (complete), _Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Pierre Boulez

After the wonderful Bach Cantatas from earlier, I decided I was in the mood for something gloriously profane.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail (John Eliot Gardiner)



> One of Mozart's most colourful and delightful scores, The Seraglio is stylishly sung here in a performance that includes the spoken dialogue. Gardiner's orchestral forces are on tip-top form, and the sound is warm and fresh. Performance: 5 (out of 5), Sound: 5 (out of 5) -- George Hall, BBC Music Magazine


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000kh5j
From her study in Sussex, soprano Elin Manahan Thomas sets up a playlist that's full of the joy of making music. She reveals the many characters she's played in Purcell's Fairy Queen, from a nurse and a princess to a tree, and finds a connection between Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson singing in the movie Moana with running a choir at her children's school.

Elin also chooses music by Mendelssohn that transports us to a far-off landscape, a cantata by Karl Jenkins commemorating the Aberfan tragedy of 1966 and an intense choral masterpiece by James Macmillan.

A series in which each week a musician reveals a selection of music - from the inside.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3


----------



## Merl

Classic


----------



## Rambler

*English Recorder Concertos* Michala Petri and the Academy of St Martin in the Fields conducted by Kenneth Sillito on Philips















18th century concertos by William Babell, George Frederic Handel, John Baston and a twentieth century Suite by Gordan Jacob.

Much 18th century music for the recorder can sound remorselessly cheerful to my ear. And the concertos on this disc do at times conform to this pattern, although the Handel is rather superior.

The Gordon Jacob Suite for recorder and strings is a very engaging work, a rather nice contrast to the earlier works.

So a pleasing disc of pleasant, undemanding music.


----------



## Rambler

*Galuppi: Motets* Gerard Lesne (alto), Veroniwue Gens (soprano) and Peter Harvey (bass) with Il Seminario musicale on Virgin.















This mid 18th century Venetian composer is unknown to me apart from this one disc of motets. The music's style is about what I'd expect. Pleasing, and certainly worth a listen, but perhaps not exactly front rank music.

The performance and recording is excellent.


----------



## Guest

This 75-minute work was originally written for solo violin. Fisk arranged it for guitar (and added hundreds of notes!) with Rochberg's approval and "watchful ear." Rochberg highly praises the hair-raising result in the booklet notes. A few of the variations were selected as the test piece for the 2020 Guitar Foundation of America's 2020 completion, which wrapped up yesterday. I daresay none of the contestants that I heard came close to Fisk's demonic playing!


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Penderecki: Horn Concerto & Violin Concerto #1
Radovan Vlatkovič (horn), Krzysztof Penderecki & London Philharmonic Orchestra
Barnabás Kelemen (violin), Michal Dworzyňski & London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

David Hill leading The Bach Choir and BBC Concert Orchestra in choral works by Herbert Howells:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:










A fantastic recording!


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: 
Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
"Little" Fugue in G minor, BWV 578
The Grand Organ of Royal Albert Hall
Virgil Fox

This is "mega-organ" Bach, but for these two pieces, I love it. Crank it up!


----------



## Rambler

*J.S. Bach: Cantatas Vol.22* Ton Koopman with The Ansterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir on Challenge Classics















The third disc from Vol. 22 of Ton Koopman's complete Bach Cantatas.

Here we have: 
- the secular cantata 'Angenehmes Wiederau, freue dich in deinen Auen' (Pleasant Wiederau, rejoice in thy meadows).
- Missa in g minor BWV 235.

The cantata is not exactly one of the highpoints of the Cantata cycle - but there is some fine music non the less. The Mass is fine.

A predictably solid performance from Koopman.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphonic Serenade, Op. 39_










Wow...this is outstanding! I haven't heard this work in years --- I believe the last time I heard was on the Chandos series. Anyway, I'm thoroughly enjoying this work and may just have to repeat it once it's over, which doesn't happen too often with me.

*Special note* I wish there was a way to resize the images on this forum. Another forum I frequent allows you to do this with ease.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Rautavarra: Symphony No. 7. Segerstam. For Saturday Symphony. His most successful symphony imo, and the one I listen to most often.










Albinoni: Oboe Concerti, Op. 9 Anthony Camden, London Virtuosi, John Georgiadis. Inspired by the current thread. Delightful and well performed.










Vivaldi: In Furore (Laudate Pueri e Concerti Sacri), Sandrine Piau, Ottavio Dantone & Accademia Bizantina. Piau is remarkable and also included are some delightful concertos.










Bach: Cantatas, Vol. 4 - BWV 9, 107, 170, 186, 187. James Gilchrist, Joanne Lunn, Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, Michael Chance, Stephen Varcoe, John Eliot Gardiner, Katherine Fuge, Richard Wyn Roberts, Kobie Van Rensburg & Stephan Loges










Francis Poulenc: Piano Concerto & Concert Champêtre. Mark Bebbington, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Jan Latham-Koenig. While I was pleased to see new recordings of these works (favourites of mine) this album was largely a disappointment. Poulenc needs a lighter touch both from the pianist and orchestra. Neither was here though both the soloist and orchestra played well. They also used the Piano version of Champêtre which has none of the charm of the standard harpsichord score. More successful were the two chamber works on the disc but for the concertos, stick with Pretre, Tacchino, Dervaux, Van de Wiele.


----------



## 13hm13

Salieri: Overtures & Ballet Music Vol 1 / Fey, Mannheim Mozart Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

BREATHTAKING
A Cornetto And A Voice Entwined
Biagio Marini - Nicolò Corradini - Giovanni Battista Bassani - Giacomo Carissimi - Tarquinio Merula, et al.
Hana Blaziková - soprano
Bruce Dickey - cornetto
- Veronika Skuplik, Catherine Aglibut - violins
- Kris Verhelst - organ, harpsichord
- Mieneke van der Velden - viola da gamba
- Jakob Lindberg - theobro
_
Passacaille_


----------



## 13hm13

Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos No 2 & 5 / Thibaudet, Dutoit, Suisse Romande


----------



## Joe B

Mark Singleton leading VOCE in choral music by Paul Mealor:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Helgi

Mostly Bach for me today, including the Magnificat and some cantatas with Herreweghe/CVG, motets with Gardiner/Monteverdi, cello suites 1-6 with Maurice Gendron and WTC book 2 with Sviatoslav Richter.

Currently listening to sonatas and partitas for solo violin with Arthur Grumiaux:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mahler: Symphony #2
Sir Simon Rattle & Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## 13hm13

A 1986 recording ...

Respighi: Sinfonia Drammatica


----------



## Bkeske

Not sure how far I'll go into this set, but starting with disc #1: Symphonie Fantastique, Trista, & La Damnation de Faust.

Haven't listened to this set in a while, and it sounds very nice indeed.


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 24 in F sharp, Op. 78 (Richard Goode)



> It is not just the power of Goode's playing that singles him out, but also the beauty, when he has such subtle control over a formidably wide tonal and dynamic range. Even at its weightiest, the sound is never dangerous. Particularly in the early sonatas, Goode brings out the wit and parody, while slow movements regularly draw sensuously velvety legato. Helped by unusually full and clear recording, with no haze of reverberation, the clarity of his articulation is breathtaking, as in the running semiquavers of the finale of the Appassionata Sonata. Above all, Goode has a natural gravity which compels attention. One has to go back to the pre-digital era to find a Beethoven cycle of comparable command and intensity. A first choice for those wanting a modern digital cycle. - Penguin Guide to Compact Discs and DVDs, 2005/06 Edition


----------



## Itullian

Disc7 28, 31, 32, 33


----------



## Bkeske

Moving on from Berlioz. I like this set. Another I have not listened to in a while. Disc 1&2 - Symphony 1,2, & 3


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I decided to do something NUTS today and spend time with recordings I own rather than keep banging away at the list of things I want to try out. (The former is a much smaller group than the latter so this is more difficult than it sounds)

Karajan - Mahler 9th (first listen ever), Ruud - Grieg Symphonic Dances (first listen), MacKerras - Martinu Double Concerto, Argerich/Abbado - Ravel Piano Concerto, /Hahn - Barber Violin Concerto


----------



## pmsummer

HARRY OUR KING
_Music for King Henry VIII Tudor_
*Anonymous - Henry VIII - Ockeghem - Cornish - Gervaise - Byrd - Verdelot*
Capella de la Torre
Katherine Bäuml - direction
Charles Daniels - tenor
_
Carpe Diem_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138774


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Il Trovatore

London Symphony Orchestra
Antonio Pappano

2002, reissued 2018


----------



## 13hm13

2014 live recording ... Hans Werner Henze - Heliogabalus Imperator - Works for Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Overtures: Mozart - Nicolai - Strauss, Jr. - von Weber - Thomas

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492: Overture
Nicolai, C O: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor overture
Reznicek: Donna Diana Overture
Strauss, J, II: Der Zigeunerbaron Overture
Strauss, J, II: Die Fledermaus Overture
Thomas, Ambroise: Mignon Overture
Weber: Der Freischütz Overture
Weber: Euryanthe Overture
Weber: Oberon Overture


----------



## 13hm13

Early/mid 1970s recordings ... ALWYN CONDUCTS ALWYN on LYRITA


----------



## Rogerx

Goldmark: Violin Concerto & Brahms: Double Concerto

Benjamin Schmid (violin), with Ramon Jaffé (cello)

Lutoslawski Philharmonic Wroclaw, Daniel Rasikin


----------



## Rogerx

Rodolphe Kreutzer: Violin Concertos 1, 6 & 7

Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Timo Handschuh

MusicWeb International February 2020

this eminently captivating CD of three of Kreutzer's Violin Concertos really makes an excellent case for affording him the real credit he deserves in his own right as a composer and performer


----------



## vincula

A morning with a stunning French violinist who left us way too soon:

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

The Music of Leroy Anderson

Eastman-Rochester "Pops" Orchestra, Frederick Fennell.
Time for some cheerful music.


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: La Bohème

Mirella Freni (Mimi), Luciano Pavarotti (Rodolfo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Colline), Elizabeth Harwood (Musetta), Rolando Panerai (Marcello), Gianni Maffeo (Schaunard), Michel Sénéchal (Alcindoro/Benoit), Gernot Pietsch (Parpignol)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## elgar's ghost

Neo Romanza said:


> _Symphonic Serenade, Op. 39_
> 
> *Special note* I wish there was a way to resize the images on this forum. Another forum I frequent allows you to do this with ease.


Neo, the only suggestion I can make is that you select your images from Amazon as they usually give an image size reference in the link which can be altered. PM me if you want me to explain further.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - various works part six of six, begun last night and concluding this morning.

String Quartet No. 3 in D op.34 (1944-45):










Music for orchestra from the film _Deception_ WoO (1946):










Cello Concerto in C op.37 (1946):
_Symphonic Serenade_ in B-flat for string orchestra op.39 (1947-48):










Symphony in F-sharp for orchestra op.40 (1949-52):










_Sonett für Wien_ - song for voice and piano op.41 [Text: Hans Kaltneker] (1953):


----------



## sonance

Florentine Mulsant (* 1962)

- Sonate de Concert. Corail, Dédale et Passacaille sur le nom de Bach (for solo violin; 1999-2002)
- Violin Sonata (version of the viola sonata; 2000)
- Piano Trio (2000)
- Sonata for Cello solo (2003)
Lyonel Schmitt, violin; Fabrice Bourlet, piano, Véronique Bourlet, cello [trio]; Henri Demarquette, cello (ar re-se)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Un Ballo in Maschera* is a unique work in Verdi's canon with a varied musical palette you will find nowhere else in his work. On the one hand we have Oscar's delightully sparkling music, sprinkled like fairy dust at various points in the score, then the dark, ironic humour of the conspirators's music all interwoven into the passionate beauty of the writing for the three principals. Throughout Verdi's gift for musical characterisation is at its best, and who better to reveal that than three of the greatest vocal actors of all time.

When this recording was made in 1956, Callas had yet to sing the role of Amelia on stage, but she is at her very best, stunningly accurate in the coloratura that is usually glossed over by less technically accomplished singers, her singing a model of Verdian style and eloquent phrasing. Others may have sung Renato's arias with greater beauty of tone (Bastianini, for instance, who sang the role with Callas and Di Stefano at live performances of the opera at La Scala the following year), but few have probed so deeply into the character and Di Stefano is here singing one of his best roles, occasionally careless of note values but utterly charming, eventually solicitous and ultimately noble.

Votto is, as ever, a reliably good accompanist, but I do sometimes wonder what this performance might have been like with a Serafin or a Karajan at the helm, or indeed Gavazzeni, who conducted the La Scala live performances of the following year.

https://tsaraslondon.wordpress.com/2017/01/08/un-ballo-in-maschera/


----------



## Malx

This morning:
Dvorak Symphony No 2 from the Belohlavek box, a first listen to this Symphony for me - it was decent enough but I felt it would have benefited from being a bit more concise.

J S Bach, Italian Concerto - Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Préludes

Boris Giltburg (piano)

The Observer 14th April 2019

Familiar as solo pieces, the "tolling bells" of Op 3 No 2 in C sharp minor, the surging energy of Op 23 No 2 in B flat, the exotic majesty of Op 23 No 5 in G minor, all are played with vivid skill, colour and poetry by the young Moscow-born Israeli pianist.


----------



## Marinera

This Morning
*Dinastia Borgia.* Jordi Savall, CD3









*Schubert Sessions - Lieder with Guitar.* Philippe Sly (baritone), John Charles Britton (guitar)


----------



## sonance

Jacques Murgier (1912 - 1986)

- Concerto for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra (1960)
- Concerto for Bow Instruments and Leading Violin (1970)
- Concertante Suite for Keyboard and String Orchestra (1974)
Daniel Gauthier, alto-saxophone; Jugendkammerorchester Stuttgart/Christoph Adt [saxophone concerto]; Annie Jodry, violin; Hasmig Surmélian, piano; Les Musiciens de La Prée/Jérémie Rhorer (triton)


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> This Morning
> *Dinastia Borgia.* Jordi Savall, CD3
> 
> *Schubert Sessions - Lieder with Guitar.* Philippe Sly (baritone), John Charles Britton (guitar)
> 
> View attachment 138789


This Schubert CD is such a great disc, pity it's so underrated.


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> This Schubert CD is such a great disc, pity it's so underrated.


Completely agree. I love this album. I have yet to hear his Die Winterreise though, I've read it has quite unconventional instrumental arrangement. I'll try to sample it after finished listening to this cd


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
Sir Charles Mackerras & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2

Gina Bachauer (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Joachim Raff

Mendelssohn: Der Erste Walpurgisnacht, Op.60, MWV D3

Horst Laubenthal (tenor), Margarita Lilowa (mezzo-soprano), Tom Krause (baritone), Alfred Sramek (bass)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein
Christoph von Dohnányi
Recorded: 1978-03-18
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna

" Essential Mendelssohn listening. One of his greatest achievements"


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sibelius: Pelléas and Mélisande Suite, Op. 46

Thönis Tracksman [II.] (horn), Tõnis Tracksman (horn)
Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi
Recorded: 2001-03-26
Recording Venue: 23-26 March 2001 / Concert Hall, Tallinn

" Slightly sinister version. Keeps the listener enthralled with little twists and turns"


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Du Puy & Weber: Bassoon Concertos

Bram van Sambeek (bassoon), Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Alexei Ogrintchouk


----------



## Enthusiast

I had a treat this morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer & Symphonie Op. 20

Véronique Gens (soprano)

Orchestre National de Lille, Alexandre Bloch

Presto Editor's Choice
March 2019
Record of the Week
Record Review
27th April 2019
Record of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2019
Editor's Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
The Guardian Classical Albums of the Year
2019


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Vasks

*Kuhlau - Overture to "The Robbers' Castle" (Serov/Unicorn-Kanchana)
Schubert - String Quartet #13 (Tokyo/RCA)
Meyerbeer - Entr'acte to Acts 2 & 3 from "Dinorah" (Ang/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43/ Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36

London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux


----------



## Knorf

Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund

Superb performance and recording!


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund
> 
> Superb performance and recording!


My favourite small scale Brahms performances, the inner detail shines through without being spotlit in way - a wonderful set.


----------



## Malx

Anton Bruckner, Symphony No 1 - Saarbrucken RSO, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski.

The shoots that would later blossom are clearly evident - even in the early symphonies Bruckner's wonderful way with schrezos is evident.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Violin Concerto In D, Op. 77_
Rec. 1960







Violin: David Oistrakh
Conductor: Otto Klemperer
Orchestra: Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Francalse

Still one of the best recordings in my opinion.


----------



## Joe B

CD 2 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and the BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Joachim Raff

Knorf said:


> Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund
> 
> Superb performance and recording!


I find that these are the only version of Brahms Symphonies i can stomach. They are light, detailed and superbly polished performances. They show Brahms in a different light.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartets No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and _Die große Fuge_ Op. 133
Emerson String Quartet

Thus concludes my listen through of this absolutely top-shelf Beethoven cycle.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: Piano Concertos
Oliver Schnyder, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields & Andrew Watkinson


----------



## Enthusiast

I always thought I didn't like this very much but it turns out that (now) I do.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*

Personally, I think this is an outstanding recording. Schuricht chooses not to dawdle over small details but instead to keep a sense of momentum through the whole work. I'm a fan of the "spiritual" in Bruckner, so I like recordings that look for the underlying essence of the work, but Schuricht makes the case for presenting the score as it is.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138801


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord
BWV 1014-1019

Giuliano Carmignola, baroque violin
Andrew Marcon, harpsichord

2002


----------



## Marinera

On Spotify. *Schubert - Die Winterreise.* Philippe Sly, baritone









*Vivaldi - Estro Armonico, Libro secondo.* Café Zimmermann


----------



## pianozach

It's a *Mozart Piano Concerto No. 21 ("Elvira Madigan") *fest this morning.

I have several different recordings of the _*Andante*_, yet only one recording of the entire concerto:

*American Gramophone Sampler, Vol. 1* gives an (excerpt), really just the *2nd movement (Andante).* It's credited to *John Rutter*.

Then the fast version of the *Andante* from the *Classics for Lovers* compilation, credited to *Svetlana Stančeva*; Alberto Lizzio: Mozart Festival Orchestra.

Then, from *Mozart at the Movies*, yet another version of the _*Andante*_, this time from *Robert Casadesus*; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra. The orchestra is nice and lush and full on this one.

After that, from *Mozart: Greatest Hits*, yes, the _*Andante*_, played by *Géza Anda*: Salzburg Camerata Academica.

Then, the *Andante* again, from my *Mozart: Musical Masterpieces* compilation. I don't even know the artist for this one.

And finally the whole thing, although it's inexplicably split up between the end of disc 1 and the beginning of disc 2 of *Schnabel Plays Mozart*.









So, as to the Schnabel recording, his Andante is the slowest of the bunch. Perhaps because it's not being presented as a stand-alone piece, he's able to have it sandwiched in between the two furious and blazing outer movements as a calm respite, as it was intended when written.

The quality of the orchestra may also be das Beste von allem, with special attention given to the lower woodwinds, whose notes are often swallowed up by the treble instruments.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Dvorak 7th Symphony. 

BBC Phil & Sinaisky. Freebie CD with BBC Music Magazine vol 5 (12). 

Unmistakably Dvorak, not a stand-out major work, but interesting enough and an enjoyable performance.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

This forum has got me listening to more great, classic recordings of standard repertoire than I would have ever dreamed.

Is this "softened" Beethoven? Hahahahahhahaha! ...No. Not even.

This is the superb Blu-ray Audio Disc edition.


----------



## pianozach

Joe B said:


> Mark Singleton leading VOCE in choral music by Paul Mealor:


Has *Mealor* composed any other choral works that are *secular*? Except for *Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal*, it appears that all the choral works on THIS CD are all very Christocentric.


----------



## Manxfeeder

pianozach said:


> Has *Mealor* composed any other choral works that are *secular*? Except for *Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal*, it appears that all the choral works on THIS CD are all very Christocentric.


Ooh. Now I'm interested.

Looking around, his In My Dreams and Wherever You Are are great songs, especially when sung by military wives.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> *
> This forum has got me listening to more great, classic recordings of standard repertoire than I would have ever dreamed.
> *


*

Right? I'm becoming quite the connoisseur.*


----------



## Enthusiast

It was time for some Purcell.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Rautavaara & Sibelius: Violin Concertos
Tobias Feldmann, Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège & Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## elgar's ghost

Albert Roussel - various orchestral and chamber works part one of two for tonight.

Suite for orchestra from the ballet _Le festin de l'araignée_ [_The Spider's Feast_] op.17 (1912-13):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat op. 23 (1919-21):










Piano Trio in E-flat op.2 (1902 - rev. 1927):
_Divertissement_ for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon op.6 (1906):
Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.11 (1907-08):
_Impromptu_ for harp op.21 (1919):
_Deux poèmes de Ronsard_ for voice and flute op.26 (1924):
_Joueurs de flûte_ for flute and piano op.27 (1924):
Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.28 (1924):
_Segovia_ for guitar op.29 (1925):
_Serenade_ for flute, string trio and harp op.30 (1925):
Duo for bassoon and double bass WoO (1925):
_Aria no.2_ for oboe and piano WoO (1925):


----------



## Manxfeeder

Listening on Spotify.


----------



## Flamme

Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000kfj6
Muh man petroK...


----------



## cougarjuno

Berwald - String Quartets played by this fine Swedish Quartet


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Quintet for Keyboard and Winds in E flat, K.452 (Murray Perahia / English Chamber Orchestra)

I couldn’t find any reviews. But this seems to be the one all new recordings are compared to.


----------



## Itullian

This set has really enlightened me to Schumann's piano music.
It's fantastic! Listening to my 7th disc in a row and love each one.
Demus' playing is so poetic.


----------



## Knorf

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schubert: Symphony #9
Philippe Herreweghe & Royal Flemish Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Joachim Raff

Dukas: Goetz de Berlichingen: Ouverture / Le roi Lear: Ouverture

Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen
Fabrice Bollon

"Two student works that seemed to survive the Bonfire"


----------



## Malx

I've been listening to a selection of string Quartets this evening ending up, via Qobuz, in Quartet No 4 for String Quartet and Soprano from this set:


----------



## Itullian

13, 14, 15


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Symphony #4
Leonard Bernstein & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: Viola Concerto 
Kim Kashkashian
Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra, Peter Eötvös

Love this piece, love this recording.


----------



## Helgi

*Ravel: La Valse, Ma mère l'Oye, Pavane pour une infante défunte*
Pierre Monteux w/LSO


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing _Act I_ from:


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Nocturnes Nos. 1-18

Elizabeth Joy Roe (piano)

Starting with fine nocturnes.


----------



## Itullian

Great set!


----------



## Rogerx

Graf: Flute Concertos

Gaby Pas-Van Riet (flute)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Johannes Moesus


----------



## Rogerx

Reynaldo Hahn: Chamber Music & Song, Volume 1

Benjamin Baker, Adam Newman, Tim Lowe, James Baillieu, Bartosz Woroch

Hahn, R: A Chloris
Hahn, R: Nocturne
Hahn, R: Nocturne for violin & piano
Hahn, R: Piano Quartet No. 3 in G major
Hahn, R: Piano Quintet in F sharp minor
Hahn, R: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Hahn, R: Vocalise-Ètude


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concertos

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Fidelio

Peter Hofmann (tenor), Hildegard Behrens (soprano), Hans Sotin (bass), Philip Kraus (baritone)David Kübler (tenor), Theo Adam (bass), Robert Johnson (tenor) Gwynne Howell (bass), Sona Ghazarian (soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1979-05-21
Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago


----------



## Malx

Stravinsky, Symphony in C & Symphony in three movements - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Albert Roussel - various orchestral and chamber works part two of two for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.3 in G-minor op.42 (1929-30):
_Bacchus et Ariane_ - ballet in two acts op.43 (1930):
_Sinfonietta_ for string orchestra op.52 (1934):
Symphony no.4 in A op.53 (1934):










Trio for flute, viola, and cello op.40 (1929):
String Quartet op.45 (1931-32):
_Andante and Scherzo_ for flute and piano op.51 (1934):
_Pipe_ for piccolo & piano WoO (1934):
String Trio op.58 (1937):
Music for flute and string quartet from the 'poème radiophonique' _Elpénor_ op.59 (1937):
_Andante_ from an unfinished trio for oboe, clarinet, and bassoon WoO (1937):


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 4 - Staatskapelle Dresden Kyrill Kondrashin.
A live recording of the German premier of the symphony - a great performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Cambini: 6 Flute Quartets, T145-150

Quartetto DuePiùDue

Flute Quartet in A minor, T147
Flute Quartet in A, T150
Flute Quartet in C, T148
Flute Quartet in D, T145
Flute Quartet in G, T146
Flute Quartet in G, T149


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> *Béla Bartók*: Viola Concerto
> Kim Kashkashian
> Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra, Peter Eötvös
> 
> Love this piece, love this recording.


I hope you listened on to the Eötvös piece on that disc, Replica. It totally blew me away. (Unfortunately I was a bit let down by the Kurtág that finishes the disc.)


----------



## Enthusiast

I must have known that Elgar's Ghost was tracking Roussel at the moment and that must be why I reached for this set this morning. Symphonies 1 and 3:









Am I right in feeling that these works (or at least the last two) were more frequently played 50 years ago than now? Certainly, many big name conductors had them in their repertoires. I really enjoy them anyway and cannot understand how they could get neglected.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Eduard Tubin*: Symphony No.2 in B minor, the "Legendary". Neeme Järvi, Swedish RSO

Not my favorite Tubin symphony but I am enjoying it more than on last listen.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> I hope you listened on to the Eötvös piece on that disc, Replica. It totally blew me away. (Unfortunately I was a bit let down by the Kurtág that finishes the disc.)


You might want to listen to the Kurtag again. It is an early work and somewhat conventional but it packs quite a lot into a short piece. Not great but certainly worthwhile.


----------



## sonance

yesterday and today:

Jacques Offenbach (1819 - 1880)

- Suites nos. 1 and 2 (from: Cours méthodique de duos pour deux violoncelles op. 54, lettre F; 1847)
Roland Pidoux and Étienne Péclard, cello (harmonia mundi)










- Gaîté Parisienne (arranged and orchestrated by Manuel Rosenthal, 1938)
- Offenbachiana (arranged and orchestrated by Manuel Rosenthal, 1953)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo/Manuel Rosenthal (naxos)










Maurice Ohana (1913 - 1992)

- Cello Concerto „in dark and blue" (1988-90)
- T'Harân-Ngô (1974)
- Piano Concerto (1981)
Sonia Wieder-Atherton, cello; Jean-Claude Pennetier, piano; Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg/Arturo Tamayo (timpani)










- String Quartet no. 1 (1963)
- String Quartet no. 2 (1980)
- String Quartet no. 3 (1989)
Quatuor Psophos (ar re-se)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Spending a little time with some new acquisitions.


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 3 & Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Alessio Bax (piano)

he shows himself a young aristocrat of the keyboard intent on purely musical ends. The disc is well recorded and lavishly presented.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Martinů: Complete Works for Cello & Orchestra
Petr Nouzovský, Pilsen Philharmonic & Tomáš Brauner


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## sbmonty

Mussorgsky: A Night On Bald Mountain.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn, Hofmann & Mozart - Cello Concertos

Sol Gabetta (cello)

Kammerorchester Basel, Sergio Ciomei


----------



## Enthusiast

One thing leads to another. Honegger's 3rd and 4th symphonies.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138842


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Suites for Solo Cello, BWV 1007-1012

Janos Starker, cello

1997, reissued 2010


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

The first piano concerto ...


----------



## chill782002

Mussorgsky - Sunless / Songs and Dances of Death

Marjana Lipovsek - Mezzo-Soprano

Graham Johnson - Piano

Recorded 1994

Mussorgsky's last two shadowy song cycles, miles away from the sparkling fare composed by his French and German contemporaries. This particular recording is highly recommended, both the singing and playing are top drawer.


----------



## chill782002

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Spending a little time with some new acquisitions.
> 
> View attachment 138835
> View attachment 138834
> View attachment 138836


What do you think of Nojima's Ravel, now that you've had a chance to listen to whole thing? Quite a short CD, being made up of just "Miroirs" and "Gaspard de la Nuit" but he's well known for his reluctance to make recordings.


----------



## Vasks

*Monsigny - Overture to "Le Faucon" (Lajouanique/Itowo)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat (McCabe/London)
W. A. Mozart - String Quartet #21 (Eder/Naxos)*


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Brandenburg Concertos 5 & 6 - English CO, Benjamin Britten.

In my view one of the best sets of Brandenburg concertos of the non-hip variety.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

chill782002 said:


> What do you think of Nojima's Ravel, now that you've had a chance to listen to whole thing? Quite a short CD, being made up of just "Miroirs" and "Gaspard de la Nuit" but he's well known for his reluctance to make recordings.


I think it's fantastic. His playing is incredible, which it would have to be even to play this piece, but his dynamics were amazing and there isn't a single moment that it seems as though even the most difficult passages are not effortless for him. The thing that really put it over the top for me though wasn't just his playing, because there are several recordings where the playing is also at the highest level. The sound on this recording is fantastic. If I was able to direct an engineer to get exactly the sound I wanted from a piano recording, I would use this as the example of what I wanted. The warmth, the 'depth of field' with how the natural reverberation in the space doesn't make the piano sound far away, and of course the tone of his piano itself were all fantastic.

I appreciate the recommendation. This is it for me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing the _Clarinet Concerto_ from the not so well-known Tchaikovsky:


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Dear Martha.......I wish that she recorded more Beethoven

Choral Fantasy
Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana/Diego Fasolis
Coro della Radiotelevione Svizzera


----------



## Rogerx

Aeolian String Quartet performing

Haydn string Quartets

String Quartet in D minor, op.9 no.4
String Quartet in B flat major, op.9 no.5
String Quartet in A major, op.9 no.6


----------



## Enthusiast

This is a really good Elgar 1 - I had forgotten how good!


----------



## pianozach

The "First Thing In the Morning" pleasant Classical music is Mozart again.

*James Galway: Tokyo String Quartet

Flute Quartet No. 2 in G, K 285A,* a two movement work (Andante and Menuetto). Only 12 minutes long, so I'll probably follow it up with the 
*Flute Quartet No. 3 in C K Anh 171*, also pretty much in two movements as well; an Allegro, and an Andantino with 6 Variations.

I love the pleasant sound of this stereo recording.









This cover cracks me up. The flute quartets are for flute, violin, viola, and cello, yet all four members of the *Tokyo String Quartet* are on the cover with Galway. Obviously, one of the violinists here was superfluous for this recording, unless the violinists traded off on the five different quartets.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Holst: The Planets, Op. 32

Kansas City Symphony, Kansas City Symphony Chorus
Michael Stern, Charles Bruffy

"A detailed, well balanced and precised account. Unfortunately dull and almost robotic"


----------



## Neo Romanza

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 138850
> 
> 
> Holst: The Planets, Op. 32
> 
> Kansas City Symphony, Kansas City Symphony Chorus
> Michael Stern, Charles Bruffy
> 
> "A detailed, well balanced and precised account. Unfortunately dull and almost robotic"


Yep, one of the dullest _Planets_ recordings I've heard.


----------



## chill782002

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I think it's fantastic. His playing is incredible, which it would have to be even to play this piece, but his dynamics were amazing and there isn't a single moment that it seems as though even the most difficult passages are not effortless for him. The thing that really put it over the top for me though wasn't just his playing, because there are several recordings where the playing is also at the highest level. The sound on this recording is fantastic. If I was able to direct an engineer to get exactly the sound I wanted from a piano recording, I would use this as the example of what I wanted. The warmth, the 'depth of field' with how the natural reverberation in the space doesn't make the piano sound far away, and of course the tone of his piano itself were all fantastic.
> 
> I appreciate the recommendation. This is it for me.


I'm glad you like it. Nojima is most definitely my preference when it comes to Ravel, it's just a shame he hasn't recorded more.


----------



## JAS

Neo Romanza said:


> Yep, one of the dullest _Planets_ recordings I've heard.


Perhaps not quite as dull as Kansas itself.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Chausson: Symphony in B flat major, Op. 20

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Ernest Ansermet
Recorded: 1967-01
Recording Venue: Victoria Hall, Geneva

"I needed some emotional interjection after my last cd. Oh my god i have it here. Occasional flaws in the sound recording but the feeling, commitment and richness of this Chausson is something else. My favourite recording of the work"


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> J S Bach, Brandenburg Concertos 5 & 6 - English CO, Benjamin Britten.
> 
> In my view one of the best sets of Brandenburg concertos of the non-hip variety.
> 
> View attachment 138847


I don't disagree at all .... but have a listen to this (as I am right now):









It is surprisingly good, really good!


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony in D minor, WAB 100 (unnumbered)
Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young

A very convincing symphony in a very convincing performance. Bruckner cycles that omit this one especially, but also the unnumbered F minor, should not call themselves "complete."


----------



## Enthusiast

pianozach said:


> View attachment 138849
> 
> 
> This cover cracks me up. The flute quartets are for flute, violin, viola, and cello, yet all four members of the *Tokyo String Quartet* are on the cover with Galway. Obviously, one of the violinists here was superfluous for this recording, unless the violinists traded off on the five different quartets.


I think Galway has been added to a photo of the Tokyo Quartet. Assuming they did actually play together it seems that someone forgot to take a picture.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Capriccio_ for piano and orchestra
Mark Wait, piano
The Orchestra of St. Luke's, Robert Craft

There's other great stuff on this CD, but this is mainly what I wanted to hear.










*Igor Stravinsky*: _Perséphone_
Irène Jacob, reciter; John Aler, tenor
The Gregg Smith Singers and the Newark Boys Chorus
The Orchestra of St. Luke's, Robert Craft

Completing a little Stravinsky listening program today.


----------



## Enthusiast

I saw a disc by Michala Petri posted the other day and was reminded of these sessions. I am probably not meant to like this disc but I find it irresistible.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Roussel: Symphony No. 2, Op. 23

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Stéphane Denève
Recorded: 30 May - 1 June 2007
Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, Glasgow, UK

" Absolute sumptuous second movement that deserves better exposure. Naxos recording is superb and one of the best in the catalogue"


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Suk: Symphony #2 "Asrael"
Jakub Hrůša & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## Red Terror

And now for something soothing to the soul...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Borodin - various works for the rest of today, finishing with his opera tomorrow morning.

_Requiem_ - paraphrase on _Chopsticks_ for piano with male choir, posth. arr. for tenor, male choir and orchestra by Leopold Stokowski (orig. by c. 1878 - arr. ????):
_In the Steppes of Central Asia_ - tone poem for orchestra (1880):
_Nocturne_ from String Quartet no.2 in D, arr. for violin and orchestra by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (orig. 1881 - arr. c. 1887):
_Petite Suite_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by Aleksandr Glazunov (orig. c. 1870-85 - arr. by 1889):










Thirteen songs for voice and piano plus three songs for voice, cello and piano (1852-85):










Symphony no.1 in E-flat (1862-67):
Symphony no.2 in B-minor (1869-76):








***

(*** same recording, but on Philips' _Virtuoso_ imprint with different artwork)

String Quartet no.1 in A (1874-79): 
String Quartet no.2 in D (1881):










_Prince Igor_ - opera in four acts with prologue, posth. completed by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov and Aleksandr Glazunov [Libretto: Aleksandr Borodin, adapted from medieval legends] (orig. 1869-87 inc. - posth. completed by 1888)


----------



## Neo Romanza

_The Tale of Tsar Saltan Suite_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

Berlioz, Les Nuit d'ete - Janet Baker, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.

One comment - fabulous!


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Richard Strauss* - Ein Alpensinfonie
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Rudolf Kempe (Label:Testament)

Recorded live, 17 April 1966 in the Kingsway Hall, London

I have only recently bought this CD (not available to stream/download) and I wish I'd bought it when it came out, which I think was 2008. Anyway, it's superb. A non-histrionic approach from the conductor which I think suits the music very well. My comparators from my most recent listens are Karajan and Solti. The Karajan is a grander, more majestic reading with strings and brass to die for. The Solti is, in my opinion a grotesque horror movie soundtrack. Totally over the top (the music on the pages is already over the top, so there is no need for the conductor to do his bit too (same reason why I haven't picked his Ring cycle off the shelves for about 8 years).

Back to the Kempe, and his sensitive approach and adroit delivery puts this music, which I've always found a bit of a challenge to warm to, in a far more thoughtful, sober but enchanting way. The sound quality of this CD is utterly astonishing. How the people at Testament have managed these results from a live 1966 recording, I'll never know! Such clarity from the woodwinds, beautiful brass and enough body in the strings.

Strauss' first horn concerto is also included, with the amazing Alan Civil as soloist (sometimes I cannot make my mind up between Dennis Brain, Barry Tuckwell or Alan Civil as to who is my all time favourite).

I would say to anyone who Ein Alpensinfonie doesn't quite click for, try this recording and I think there is very good chance that the music will move closer to your heart.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'

Donald Koss (timpani), Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Gordon Peters (timpani)
Jean Martinon

"Smart finale where both timpani go hell for leather. Leaves you breathless"


----------



## pianozach

Enthusiast said:


> I think *Galway* has been added to a photo of the *Tokyo Quartet*. Assuming they did actually play together it seems that someone forgot to take a picture.


E'en funnier.

Yes, I think you're right. His lighting is considerably different than the quartet. They didn't even bother to perform some simple brightness compensation.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphony #9
Peter Maag & Orchestra Di Padova E Del Veneto


----------



## Guest

A wonderful recital with superb sound (DSD64)--recorded with a single stereo mic and an analog tape deck.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> You might want to listen to the Kurtag again. It is an early work and somewhat conventional but it packs quite a lot into a short piece. Not great but certainly worthwhile.


I'll give it another chance on your good word!


----------



## MusicSybarite

flamencosketches said:


> *Eduard Tubin*: Symphony No.2 in B minor, the "Legendary". Neeme Järvi, Swedish RSO
> 
> Not my favorite Tubin symphony but I am enjoying it more than on last listen.


A good symptom! At least your perception of it is getting better.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 138858
> 
> 
> Roussel: Symphony No. 2, Op. 23
> 
> Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> Stéphane Denève
> Recorded: 30 May - 1 June 2007
> Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, Glasgow, UK
> 
> " Absolute sumptuous second movement that deserves better exposure. Naxos recording is superb and one of the best in the catalogue"


I enjoy how dark and intriguing this symphony sounds. One can feel the transition from his Impressionistic period to the Neoclassical one in this work. Unjustly underrated IMO.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wilhelm Stenhammar - Symphony No.2 & Serenade
Herbert Blomstedt & the Gothenburg Symphony*

A beautiful pair of performances in every sense, from musicianship and interpretation to recording and production.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Piano Trio No. 2 by Alexandre Tansman from this disc:










A large part of Tansman's output was music tinged with witty Neoclassicism, and this work is a good proof of that. Such a great work.


----------



## Knorf

*Unsuk Chin*: Piano Concerto, Cello Concerto, _Šu_ for sheng and orchestra
Sunwook Kim, piano; Alban Gerhardt, cello; Wu Wei, sheng
Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra, Myung-Whun Chung

Unsuk Chin is a wonderful composer. The influence of Ligeti is clear, but this only a point of reference; her music is distinctive and highly imaginative. Strongly recommended!

Fun fact: this was available for in-flight listening on an Asiana flight from Seattle to Japan, and was the first time I'd ever heard anything by this composer. I immediately had to buy this CD. Even on a noisy intercontinental aircraft, I was enthralled.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4 in F minor

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paul Daniel
Recorded: 06 - 07 March 2003
Recording Venue: The Concert Hall, Lighthouse, Poole

" Another Naxos Disc that hits all the right spots. RVW No.4 is the bad boy out of the cycle and needs some attitude. Daniel and BSO give some and more. My favourite version"


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4
Maria João Pires, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra & Daniel Harding


----------



## Merl

Impressive recording.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra. Sounds great for 1959.


----------



## SanAntone

*BACH: The Well-tempered Clavier Book 1 - Sir András Schiff, Piano
*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138876


*Georges Bizet*

Carmen

Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson

2003


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 8, Op. 65
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin

Just awesome.


----------



## pmsummer

BACH
_Solo Works for Marimba_
BWV 846, 1007, 1009, 1011, 999, 1001, 1003, 1005
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Kuniko Kato - transcription, marimba solo
_
Linn Records_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Sculthorpe tone poems: _Kakadu_, _Earth Cry_ & _Mangrove_










To me, Sculthorpe is to Australia what Copland was to the United States. He established a new sound that was distinctive to his country. All of the Sculthorpe recordings, especially those on ABC Classics, are worth their weight in gold.

Interesting little documentary/interview on Sculthorpe:


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 11, Op. 114, "In Memoriam D. Shostakovich"_


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with five by Toscanini and the NBC Symphony Orchestra (RCA Aturo Toscanini Collection):

1. *Rossini*: _Overtures: Italian Girl in Algiers; Il Signor Bruschino; Barber of Seville; Cinderella; Thieving Magpie; Siege of Corinth; Semiramide; William Tell_ (Volume 47)
2. *Mozart*: _Marriage of Figaro Overture; Symphony #35 "Haffner"; Bassoon Conccerto_ (w/Leonard Sharrow, bassoon); _Divertimento_ (Volume 10)
3. *Mozart*: _Symphonies #39, 40, & 41 "Jupiter"_ (Volume 11)
4. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #7_ (Volume 22)
5. *Gershwin*: _An American in Paris_; *John Philip Sousa*: _El Capitan_; *Grofe*: _Grand Canyon Suite_; *Barber*: _Adagio for Strings_;* John Philip Sousa*: _Stars and Stripes Forever_; *John Stafford Smith*: _The Star-Spangled Banner_ (Volume 38)

I start with the best part, as Toscanini's brisk and vibrant appoach attacks the Rossini overtures with full force, but also with just enough restraint to keep it on-point. The Rossini overtures were some of my very first introductions to classical music (_The Barber of Seville_ courtesy of Bugs Bunny and Elmer Fudd, and _William Tell_ by way of the Lone Ranger and Tonto); and are still great to have fun with sometimes. Next up: two CDs with music by Mozart. For years, or even decades, I considered Mozart as pretty-wall paper music, but gradually, and especially now, in these days of COVID-19, I find myself going to Mozart quite frequently as it's quality of seemlessness suggests a state of perfect beauty. On to Toscanini's World War II recording of Shostakovich's _Symphony #7_; it suffers somewhat from antiquated sound technology but is none-the-less full and passionate; perhaps not exactly what one might think Shostakovich should sound like, but still interesting. The final anthology might as well be called _The American Album_, and while one might associate Toscanini's persona as too cosmopolitan, too European, and too high-brow; to really "get" the jazz-tinged music of Gershwin or the dusty-trail American landscape of Grofe's _Grand Canyon Suite_, Toscanini is able to bring these works to life with a great sense of sincerity and authenticity. Toscani's rendition of Barber's _Adagio_ is taken at a faster clip than most other versions I've heard, but it is no less heart-felt.


----------



## Joe B

Marianne Crebassa and Fazil Say performing French art songs:


----------



## pmsummer

DOULCE MEMOIRE
_Glosas, Passeggiati & Diminutions Around 1600_
*Claudio Monteverdi - Girolamo Dalla Casa - Diego Ortiz - Ricardo Rognono - Cipriano de Rore - Angelo Notari - Giovanni Maria Trabaci - Bartolomeo de Selma - Adrian Willaert - Vincenzo Bonnizzi - Giovanni Antonio Terzi*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba, principal
Andrew Lawrence-King - arpa doppia
Matthias Müller - tenor viola, violone
Martina Rothbauer - viola da gamba
Robert Sagasser - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - bass lute, chitarrone, lute, renaissance guitar
Paulina van Laarhoven - viola da gamba
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & Piano Trio No. 2

Marie-Elisabeth Hecker (cello), Martin Helmchen (piano), with Antje Weithaas (violin)

Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
December 2017
Nouveauté


----------



## Bkeske

Impatient for the CD set release, I purchased this set via Apple, and downloaded it to my server. I really like that Welser-Most and the Cleveland Orchestra started their own label, and to me, the quality is very very good. Need to get the CD set though.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Act II_


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concertos & Falla: Nights in the gardens of Spain

Steven Osborne (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot

Presto Recording of the Week
2nd June 2017
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Recording of the Week
Record Review
22nd July 2017
Recording of the Week


----------



## aioriacont

MIDI files of Bach's SJP, SMP and the Mass. These are amazing!


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, Op. 119/ Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125

Bruno Philippe (cello), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Hessischer Rundfunks Sinfonieorchester, Christoph Eschenbach

Gramophone Magazine December 2019

These exceptionally beautiful reappraisals are likely to divide listeners. Bruno Philippe's command of the instrument can scarcely be gainsaid - his tone is simply glorious - but prizing lyricism and restraint over drama in late Prokofiev is not without risks...There's Mendelssohnian delicacy and poise in the coupling too, regular collaborator Tanguy de Williencourt offering tactful rather than clangorous support.


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 and other works

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk

The Guardian June 2017

Inflections of Polish folk music, glancing memories of north African travels - all are vividly conjured up by Kaspszyk and his players. The singers are excellent, the women of the choir igniting a glowing halo around Aleksandra Kurzak's soaring soprano.


----------



## Marinera

*Heinz Holliger - Machaut-Transcriptions.* The Hilliard Ensemble, Muriel Cantoreggi, Geneviève Strosser, Jürg Dähler


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63

Ernst Haefliger (Judas), Theo Adam (Simon), Gundula Janowitz (First Israelite Woman), Hertha Töpper (Second Israelite Woman), Peter Schreier (Israelite Man), Robert Köbler (harpsichord)
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Solistenvereinigung und Grosser Chor des Berliner Rundfunks
Helmut Koch


----------



## Enthusiast

Marinera said:


> *Heinz Holliger - Machaut-Transcriptions.* The Hilliard Ensemble, Muriel Cantoreggi, Geneviève Strosser, Jürg Dähler
> 
> View attachment 138881


That's a disc I love a lot. When I got it (not so long ago) I played it very often and I think I am due another hearing ....


----------



## Marinera

Enthusiast said:


> That's a disc I love a lot. When I got it (not so long ago) I played it very often and I think I am due another hearing ....


That was my first listening not on Spotify, freshly arrived only yesterday


----------



## Marinera

*Cabezon - Obras de Musica.* Doulce Mémoire, Denis Raisin Dadre


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Piano Quintet in G minor, op.57. Borodin Trio, Mimi Zweig, Jerry Horner

One of my favorites of Shostakovich, especially for that ethereal fugue.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I don't disagree at all .... but have a listen to this (as I am right now):
> 
> View attachment 138852
> 
> 
> It is surprisingly good, really good!


I have listened to the same two concertos I listened to from Britten yesterday (5 & 6) from the Abbado set and have to say I was pleasantly surprised - my expectations of Abbado in Bach were not high. 
A few words/phrases I jotted whilst listening (in no particular order) - crisp, clean articulation, precise, safe and secure, very good live sound quality.
But ultimately I felt there was a little lack of sparkle which I often get in a live recording - to sum up very decent recording/performance but with such a lot of competition, for me, it doesn't quite make the very top rank.


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet


----------



## Malx

Todays birthday composer:
Hans Werner Henze, Symphony No 8 - Berlin RSO, Marek Janowski.

I'd probably describe this symphony as the easiest access point to Henze's symphonic output - light by his standards it may be but I love it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I have listened to the same two concertos I listened to from Britten yesterday (5 & 6) from the Abbado set and have to say I was pleasantly surprised - my expectations of Abbado in Bach were not high.
> A few words/phrases I jotted whilst listening (in no particular order) - crisp, clean articulation, precise, safe and secure, very good live sound quality.
> But ultimately I felt there was a little lack of sparkle which I often get in a live recording - to sum up very decent recording/performance but with such a lot of competition, for me, it doesn't quite make the very top rank.


Perhaps it was that I also just didn't expect Abbado to shine in Bach. But I did think - I was just streaming it - that it had a lot of sparkle. I got a sense that Abbado and his collaborators were really enjoying themselves. Perhaps they were learning from each other: among the personnel are musicians who excelled in Baroque music in the pre-HIP days, musicians with good HIP credentials and those, like Abbado himself, who you really wouldn't look to for Bach. But I haven't tried standing it alongside the Britten Brandenburgs ...


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Perhaps it was that I also just didn't expect Abbado to shine in Bach. But I did think - I was just streaming it - that it had a lot of sparkle. I got a sense that Abbado and his collaborators were really enjoying themselves. Perhaps they were learning from each other: among the personnel are musicians who excelled in Baroque music in the pre-HIP days, musicians with good HIP credentials and those, like Abbado himself, who you really wouldn't look to for Bach. But I haven't tried standing it alongside the Britten Brandenburgs ...


I was also streaming via Qobuz at CD quality - fact is we all hear things differently so our conclusions will vary, thank goodness there is no absolute right or wrong (although some would have you believe otherwise).


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Vaughan Williams: Job & Symphony #9	
Sir Andrew Davis & Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Judit Rajk (contralto), Tamas Dubno (tenor)

Budapest Tomkins Vocal Ensemble, Janos Dobra


----------



## Enthusiast

Another big treat for the middle of the week.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listened again to the Flute Concerto by Edison Denisov. I really like it and think it represents the composer well. It also might be important that Denisov heard about the death of Shostakovich while writing it. Shostakovich was his first composition teacher (I believe).


----------



## Malx

Egon Wellesz, Symphony No 8 - Radio Symphonieorchester Wien, Gottfried Rabl.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## Rogerx

Janacek: Glagolitic Mass & Sinfonietta

Gabriela Beňačková (soprano), Felicity Palmer (mezzo), Gary Lakes (tenor), Anatoly Kotcherga (bass)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus (chorus), Michael Tilson Thomas..


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Orff - various works, beginning with the three which make up _Trionfi_.

_Carmina Burana_ - 'scenic cantata' for soprano, tenor, baritone, two mixed choirs, boys' choir and large orchestra [Text: anon. Medieval] (1935-36):










_Catulli Carmina_ - 'scenic plays' for soprano, tenor, mixed choir, four pianos and percussion [Text: Gaius Valerius Catullus, with prelude and postlude by Carl Orff] (1940-43):

_Trionfo di Afrodite_ - 'scenic concert' for two sopranos, two tenors, bass, large mixed choir and large orchestra [Texts: Gaius Valerius Catullus/Sappho/Euripides] (1951):


----------



## Marinera

*Valentini - Concerti Grossi Op.7.* Ensemble 415, Chiara Banchini
Italiane Baroque box set, CD1

New reissue cover from Alpha label's Essential Baroque Masterpieces series


----------



## Dimace

This moment: *Arthur, Bernard & Concertgebouworkest (Amsterdam) are playing the two wonderful Violin Concertos of Piotr & Felix!* (1X LP, Philips, Holland) Super interpretation and lovely sound (despite is mono)


----------



## Sonata

Enthusiast said:


> Another big treat for the middle of the week.
> 
> View attachment 138885


Good choice. I have two other recordings of the opera; the Hogwood and Colin Davis and couldn't particularly get into either one. This one livened Tito up for me. I finally sprung for the purchase last month, reminds me that I need to get it onto my playlist soon


----------



## sonance

earlier:

Max d'Ollone (1875 - 1959)

- Le Ménétrier [The village fiddler] (for violin and orchestra; 1910)
- Lamento (for orchestra; 1908)
- Fantaisie (for piano and orchestra; 1897)
- Andante et Scherzo (for three cellos; 1933)
Mark Kaplan, violin; François-Joël - Thiollier, piano; Damián Martinez, Vincent Ellegiers, José Mor, cellos; Orchestra Simfònica de Barcelona i National de Catalunya/Lawrence Foster (claves)










- String Trio (1920)
- Piano Quartet (1949)
- String Quartet (1898)
Quatuor Athenaeum Enesco; Patrice d'Ollone, piano (pierre verany)










George Onslow (1784 - 1853)

- Cello Sonatas op. 16 nos. 1-3 (1819)
Maria Kliegel, cello; Nina Tichman, piano (naxos)










now: 
two sonatas for piano four-hands: 
- Sonata op. 7 (1811)
- Sonata op. 22 (1823)
Laurent Martin and Thierry Ravassard, piano (ligia)










- Piano Quintet op. 70 (1846)
Nepomuk Fortepiano Quintet (brilliant)


----------



## Sonata

*Schumann: Piano Quartet and Piano Quintet *
Emerson String Quartet and Menahamm Pressler

*Schumann: Music for Piano and Cello*
Wallfisch Duo


----------



## Enthusiast

Holliger time. First the Machaut Transcriptions disc and then the violin concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Waldszenen, Nachtstücke & Humoreske

Zoltán Fejérvári (piano)


----------



## Sonata

Rogerx said:


> Schumann: Waldszenen, Nachtstücke & Humoreske
> 
> Zoltán Fejérvári (piano)


I'm trying to break into Schumann a little more. Do you recommend this one?


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata said:


> I'm trying to break into Schumann a little more. Do you recommend this one?


Very highly, as new kid on the block he's doing a great job, his feeling for Schumann can compare with the greats from the past .


----------



## Vasks

*Paine - Overture to Shakespeare's "As You Like It" (Mehta/New World)
Gottschalk - Berceuse & Tournament Galop (Marks/Nimbus)
Loeffler - Music for Four Stringed Instruments (Kohon Qrt/Vox Box)
Chadwick - Angel of Death (Schermerhorn/Naxos)*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances, Op. 45

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko

"Petrenko and RLPO have a definitive freshness with these works. Precise, dramatic recordings that hold their own with the best. A disc i keep coming back to"


----------



## Rogerx

Cantilena

Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Javier Perianes (piano)



> Gramophone Magazine July 2020
> 
> Tabea Zimmermann makes quite an entrance with the programme-opener on 'Cantilena', Piazzolla's Le Grand Tango. Not because it's an explosive bang, but because of the velvety warmth and soft clarity of her tone, even when she climbs into her upper registers and really starts slicing through the air…Perianes meanwhile is both a selflessly sympathetic partner to Zimmermann and effortlessly under the music's skin.


 Albéniz: Tango (No. 2 from Espana, Op. 165)
Casals: Cançó catalana, No. 1: En el mirall canviant de la mar blava
Casals: El ángel travieso
Casals: En sourdine
Casals: Tres estrofas de amor
Falla: Siete Canciones populares españolas
Granados: Tonadillas al estilo antiguo
Montsalvatge: Canciones negras (5)
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 1, Cuba dentro de un piano
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 2, Punto de Habanera (Siglo XVIII)
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 3, Chévere
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 4, Cancion de cuna para dormir a un negrito
Montsalvatge: Canción negra No. 5, Canto negro
Piazzólla: Le Grand Tango
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)


----------



## starthrower

Disc One: Op.29/Verklarte Nacht/3 Pieces for Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76
Česká filharmonie, Jiří Bělohlávek

This complete set of Dvořák symphonies has made me very happy.


----------



## Enthusiast

Concertos 1 and 5. I don't think there has been a better set of the Beethoven piano concertos than this. Not among the 20 or so that I know, anyway.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Suk: Fantasy for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 24

Michael Ludwig (violin)
Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta
Recorded: 3-4 May 2010
Recording Venue: Kleinhans Music Hall, Buffalo, New York, USA

" Another Naxos disc that pushes all the buttons. This Suk piece is like a one movement violin concerto. Full of colour, Slavic under tones and dazzling twist and turns. There is more to Suk than his Asrael."


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Violin Concerto - Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin), Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K. 467
Friedrich Gulda
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

I dearly love these concertos! Wonderful performances on this album, too.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138899


Samuel Coleridge-Taylor

Hiawatha Overture, op. 30
Petite Suite de Concert, op. 77
Four Characteristic Waltzes, op. 22
Gipsy Suite, op. 20
Romance of the Prairie Lilies, op. 39
Othello Suite, op. 79

RTÉ Concert Orchestra, Dublin
Adrian Leaper, conductor

1995


----------



## ribonucleic

Rameau - Keyboard Suites (Angela Hewitt, piano)



> For Rameau on the piano, Angela Hewitt proves just as gorgeous in her realizations as Tzimon Barto on Ondine, but with a million times the intelligence, stylistic awareness, and taste. Helped by her Fazioli concert grand's bright edge, Hewitt demonstrates that the nooks and crannies of Rameau's ornamentation not only work on the piano but also benefit from the instrument's capacity for dynamic nuances. Hewitt's varied articulation and tonal shading arise from the music's dance origins and are never "pianistic" for their own sake. Sometimes Hewitt may taper a phrase to slightly precious effect or time a cadence with just a smidgen of archness, but her glorious rhythmic sense and crisply centered trills and mordents offer vivid compensation.
> 
> And if harpsichordists can shift registrations, why not Hewitt? I love how her repeats in Le rappel des oiseaux tweet and twitter an octave higher than in the score. Hewitt also discreetly enhances textures by placing certain bass notes down the octave. All told, this is the finest Rameau piano disc since Marcelle Meyer's classic 1953 cycle, and I look forward to more. As usual, Hewitt's annotations are well researched and reader-friendly, while Hyperion's engineering is vivid and detailed, if slightly bass shy. Artistic Quality: 9 Sound Quality: 9 - Classics Today


----------



## Enthusiast

Holliger the virtuoso ..


----------



## Malx

Benjamin Frankel, Symphony No 8 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## Malx

Wow - three simultaneous posts ^^^ (simple things....)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Dvořák: Requiem, Op. 89

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Tom Krause (baritone), Erszebet Komlossy (mezzo-soprano), Robert Ilosfalvy (tenor)
London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1968-12-14
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

" One bleak Requiem. Some would say overlooked, but there is no denying some of the best music making from Dvorak."


----------



## Enthusiast

Half way through this oldie but turning off my computer.


----------



## agoukass

Victoria: Requiem Mass and other choral works 

The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge / George Guest


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138905


*Samuel Coleridge-Taylor*

Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 1
Ballade in C minor for violin and piano, op. 73
Clarinet Quintet in F sharp minor, op. 10

The Nash Ensemble

2007


----------



## pianozach

Something rather rare this morning for my "pleasant" AM listening.

The "reconstructed" *Cello Concerto in D *by *Sir Arthur Sullivan*, 1866 (reconstr. Sir Charles Mackerras & David Mackie, 1986)

I. Allegro moderato (cadenza by Sir Charles Mackerras)
II. Andante espressivo
III. Molto vivace

*Julian Lloyd Webber*, London Symphony Orchestra & Sir Charles Mackerras
Sir Malcolm Sargent

Rare, you ask?

The concerto hadn't been published, and in 1964 the manuscript score and orchestral parts were destroyed in a fire at the publishers, Chappell & Co., but a copy of the solo part, with indications of some orchestral cues survived, as part of the Pierpont Morgan Collection. Mackerras made a reconstruction of the concerto based on this, a second cued soloist's copy, and from his own memory, in conjunction with the conductor and Sullivan specialist David Mackie.

The proportions of the concerto are unusual: the first movement - customarily the longest and most symphonically structured movement of a concerto - plays for only three and a half minutes. The other two movements run about seven minutes each.

It's a nice pleasant listen, reminiscent of Schubert and Mendelssohn, and short. *Lloyd Webber* is a subtle player when called for, and flashy when appropriate.

The concerto is a bonus on my *Gondoliers* downloaded set.

It's so pleasant I'll probably listen to it twice. It's certainly NOT destined for the "go-to" list of cello repertoire, as the themes are ill-developed, and perhaps not even worthy of development.

Now that I've listened again, I'd say that stylistically it's all over the map. Yeah, Schubert and Mendelssohn, but also some Haydn and early Beethoven. It's as though he simply couldn't decide on a genre. Still, _THAT_ may contribute to what makes it worth hearing.

It's pleasantly eccentric.


----------



## Merl

I still love this cycle. Excellent set.


----------



## vincula

Enjoying Nobuko Imai's viola on Walton's great concerto:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Sonata

Dvorak Lieder: Bernarda Fink


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Steffani: Stabat Mater
Diego Fasolis & I Barocchisti


----------



## Knorf

*Per Nørgård*: Symphonies 4 & 5
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds

What a staggering imagination Nørgård has!


----------



## Guest

Via Qobuz an excellent live recital by pianist Juho Pohjonen recorded during a Music at Menlo series. He plays Mozart's Sonata K.331, Grieg's Ballade, Handel's Suite HWV 434, and Brahms' Handel Variations and Fugue. Outstanding sound. No cover art.


----------



## vincula

Knorf said:


> *Per Nørgård*: Symphonies 4 & 5
> Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds
> 
> What a staggering imagination Nørgård has!


True. I live in Denmark and have experienced Per Nørgård's music first-hand at concerts and workshops. His ideas and "systems" on composition are fascinating. Check out his vast vocal output too. Works of rare beauty.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with five from the Leonard Bernstein _Century_ collection (Sony records):

1. *Bach*: _St. Matthew Passion_ (w/David Lloyd, William Wilderman, Adele Addison, Betty Allen, Charles Bressler, Donald Bell, soloists/The New York Philharmmonic Orchestra, Collegiate Choir & Boys Choir of the Church of Transfiguration)
2. *Bach*: _St. Matthew Passion_ (conclusion); *Bonus*: Bernstein Discussion of the _St. Matthew Passion_
3. *Mahler*: _Symphony #6 "Tragic"_ (w/NYPO)
4. *William Schuman*: _Symphony for Strings; Symphonies # 3 & 8_ (w/NYPO)
5. *Vivaldi*: _The Four Seasons_ (w/John Corigliano, violin/NYPO); _Concerto for Diverse Instruments_ (w/NYPO & in-house players as soloists); _Oboe Concerto_ (w/Harold Gomberg/NYPO); _Flute Concerto_ (John Wummer, flute/NYPO)

Bernstein's abridged, thoroughly un-HIP, and translated into English rendition was my first, and still a favorite, rendition of Bach's _St. Matthew Passion_. It's through this recording and Bernstein's follow-up discussion that I first came to know Bach's powerful religious works, Prior to that, my understanding of Bach was limited to the _Orchestral Suites_, _Brandeburg Concertos_, _Piano Concertos_, _Violin Concertos_, and the Stokowski transcriptions with just a few choral excerpts such as _Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring_ and _Sheep May Safely Graze_ reaching my then level of listening skill. Up next is Mahler's _Symphony #6_, not a favorite of mine as I tend to think that Mahler's finest symphonies (not including the wonderful, _Das Lied von der Erde_), are front-loaded (#1, 2, 3 & 4), while Bruckner's are back-loaded (#8 & 9). Still, there are beautiful moments in Mahler's 6th. This is followed by William Schuman's _Symphony for Strings_, as well as _Symphonies #3 & 8_, as my penchant for American composers comes to the fore. These are well-crafted, athletic works, essentially tonal, but also quite thorny and not easy listening. I played through the Schuman disc twice and got more out of it the second time around. Top things off with Vivaldi, and along with Handel's _Messiah_, and the above mentioned _St. Matthew Passion_, some of the handful of times that Bernstein ventured into Baroque territory while he was with Columbia records (I don't remember that Bernstein, who went on revisit much what he had already recorded after he moved to DG, bothered to take another shot at much, if anything at all, from the Baroque era). Even so, Bernstein's Vivaldi is quite solid, happy, and rich.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Schumann: Kinderszenen
Alexander Gavrylyuk


----------



## 13hm13

William Alwyn
Derby Day
The Magic Island
Four Elizabethan Dances
Sinfonietta for Strings
Festival March
London PO
William Alwyn


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000khmx








Essential Classics - the best in classical music, with Ian Skelly

0930 Your ideas for companion pieces on the Essential Classics playlist.

1100 Essential Five - this week we suggest five pieces written for the viola.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Prokofiev: Symphony No.5 In B-Flat, Op.100

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1968-09-24
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin

" One of Karajan's greatest recorded achievements. Never before Prokofiev had the great wall of Berlin Strings treatment. But this time, not at the expense of other orchestra sections . My favourite version"


----------



## Joachim Raff

Glière: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra, Op. 82

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1968-05-09
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

"Maybe she forgot the words"


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Symphony #1
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski & Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern


----------



## Sonata

Phenomenal album!!!
*
Karajan and the Wiener Philharmonic play Schumann #4 and Dvorak #8*


----------



## Bkeske

5 LP box set. European pressing. Reissue 1981.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 2. I love this music. It always seems to be looking at you from around the edges of things. (Did that occur to the cover designer too?)


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Concerto for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra, Op. 144_










Truly a family affair here: Rozhdestvensky conducting, his wife on piano and their son on violin.


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 8, Op. 65
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Yevgeny Mravinsky


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Listening to some more new acquisitions...

Klemperer - Brahms Symphony No 1, Walter - Mozart Symphony 36, Takacs LvB Quartet #13, Fleisher/Szell - LvB Piano Concerto #5.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 8, Op. 65
> Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Yevgeny Mravinsky


Would this be a good recording for a first listen? I hear great things about Mravinsky with the Russian composers.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mendelssohn - Complete Incidental Music from _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ (James Judd, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra)



> Because this music is so often performed as a concert piece, though, we sometimes forget that it is indeed incidental music, written to accompany the spoken word. While there are ample recordings of just the music alone, there are fewer performances of the entire melodrama, and while many of these performances choose to use a single narrator to enact all of the roles (for example, a very fine performance by Seiji Ozawa and the Boston Symphony Orchestra with Dame Judi Dench narrating, on Deutsche Grammophon 439897), the one here has a handful of actors who take on anywhere from two to four roles each. There is something highly convincing about this approach, perhaps because it is performed in the manner that Mendelssohn intended it to be. And though the acting at first seemed to me overdramatic in certain instances, upon repeated listenings the comical aspects, especially, became more apparent. Musically speaking, there is a wonderful sense of youthful energy and sprightliness. James Judd doesn't overindulge himself; rather he seems to let the music just be. The lighter textures that he keeps help delineate many of the interesting inner voices, and allow splashes of instrumental color that are inherent in Mendelssohn's orchestration to pop out. All in all, I found myself listening over and over with newfound enthusiasm, and though I still would not be without my other favorite performances (the Ozawa previously mentioned, and Philippe Herreweghe's stunning account on Harmonia Mundi), the performance here goes to the top of my list of those that include the text. The sound on the disc is perfectly suited to the lighter sounds of this music, only becoming more reverberant when the speakers enter. If one wanted only one recording of the piece, or wanted to add another performance to one's collection, this is a prime candidate for either. Once again, Naxos produces a winner. - ArkivMusic


----------



## elgar's ghost

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Would this be a good recording for a first listen? I hear great things about Mravinsky with the Russian composers.


Absolutely, as long as you don't object to Soviet-era live recordings where the audience is audible, although in this case it sounds rather less phlegmy than usual. The original recording on Philips was at the wrong pitch, but I gather that on this reissue the fault has been corrected - see excerpt from Amazon review below.

_I emailed Paul Arden-Taylor, the engineer from Dinmore Records who re-mastered this recording, and he very kindly answered my questions about the pitch correction in question here. If you know this recording from its Philips incarnation, you may notice that the performance seems faster in that recording and that certain details in recorded sound are clearer. Mr. Arden-Taylor explained that, "Apparently, the Philips issue was well known for being significantly sharp, and so for the Alto reissue, we took the opportunity to adjust the pitch to what we estimated would be correct, which I think was a shade above A=440 [standard concert pitch]. As for the actual sound of the recording, I would certainly have optimised it as far as any limitations of the source material would allow."_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138937


*Alexandr Borodin*

From Prince Igor: Overture, Polovtsian Dances, Polovtsian March
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Symphony No. 2

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Schmidt, conductor

1996, reissued 2013


----------



## ribonucleic

elgars ghost said:


> as long as you don't object to Soviet-era live recordings where the audience is audible, although in this case it sounds rather less phlegmy than usual.


Trudge through a Moscow winter to the concert hall, you'll be pretty phlegmy yourself.


----------



## Neo Romanza

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Would this be a good recording for a first listen? I hear great things about Mravinsky with the Russian composers.


You didn't ask me, but, no, it wouldn't. I would check out Haitink's with the Concertgebouw on Decca for a first-listen, then you can move onto the Soviet performances. It's nice to hear a Westerner in Shostakovich first, so you can hear what a difference there is between Haitink and Rozhdestvensky for example.


----------



## ribonucleic

Bach - Partitas (Murray Perahia)



> Murray Perahia imbues Bach's First, Fifth, and Sixth Partitas with the same mastery, care, and insight that distinguished his recordings of Nos. 2, 3, and 4. The B-flat Partita's tempos never exceed what one can comfortably dance to or sing, highlighted by the lyrically animated Sarabande and loud yet not aggressive Gigue. The E minor opening Toccata's declamatory and fugal sections emerge as an integrated, unified whole, while Perahia uses subtle accents and contrasted dynamics to bring out the Corrente's cross-rhythmic potential. He brings multi-colored, expressive variety to the Sarabande's arpeggiated chords and articulates the Tempo di Gavotta as if Glenn Gould's uncanny contrapuntal acumen and Edwin Fischer's velvet paws had morphed.
> 
> The latter description particularly befits the G major Partita's Corrente and Tempo di Minuetto, along with the other movements, each of which emerges with a distinct character. For example, the pianist's strong sense of conversational interplay justifies a leisurely tempo for the Allemande that others might have trouble sustaining. Perahia's variants in the repeats are noticeable yet discrete. In short, for modern sound and stylish aplomb, Perahia's Bach Partitas easily warrant a first choice recommendation. Artistic Quality:10 Sound Quality:10 - ClassicsToday


----------



## Joe B

Graham Ross leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge in Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":


----------



## Joe B

Sir James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic and Choir in his "Magnificat" and "Nunc Dimittis":


----------



## senza sordino

I haven't listened to any classical music for a couple of weeks until today.

All Mendelssohn

String Symphonies 1-6









Symphonies 3 and 4 and The Hebrides Overture









Violin Concerto and Octet









Piano Trios 1 and 2, Variations Concertantes for cello and piano, Albumblatt for piano, Song without words for piano and celllo









String Quartets 3, 6 and 2


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Gidon Kremer & Mischa Maisky

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

After watching a documentary on Shchedrin, I wanted to listen to something of his so _The Lady with the Lapdog_ it is!


----------



## Knorf

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Would this be a good recording for a first listen? I hear great things about Mravinsky with the Russian composers.


(Talking about Mravinsky/Leningrad in Shostakovich Symphony No. 8.)
For a first listen? Probably not. No qualms with the performance in terms of commitment, but the recording quality is less than wonderful. It's dynamically compressed, with very little in the way of soundstage depth or width. For me, the sound quality is a constant disappointment, but also intonation in the winds is far from great.

I'd rate Kondrashin/Moscow and Haitink/Concertgebuow higher, actually, and my recommendation for a first listen remains Haitink. You'll get 96% of the emotional intensity but in far, far superior sound and more polished orchestral execution.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3-4

Murray Perahia (piano)

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

*Ida Haendel (1928-2020)*



Ida Haendel Vol. 1

Ida Haendel (violin), Derek Bampton (Piano)

Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 1 in G minor, BWV1001
Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 2, BB 85, Sz. 76
Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 26 in B flat major, K378
Ravel: Tzigane


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Mandolin Concerto in G major, Ballet Music for 'Das Zauberglöckchen'/Freudenfest Overture.

Alison Stephens (mandolin), Urban Agnas (trumpet)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Requiem & Mass in D

Pilar Lorengar & Tom Krause

London Symphony Orchestra & Christchurch Cathedral Oxford Choir, Istvan Kertesz



> Kertész's Requiem dates from 1968 and on all counts but one, it surpasses Karel Ancerl's classic 1959 set, reissued on DG in 1995 and coupled with Fischer-Dieskau's 1960 set of Dvorák's Bibli-cal... - Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Orff part two - a double-header for this morning.

The moon lights up one side of the earth. The other side remains completely dark. One night, four boys from a village on the dark side discover the moon is tied to a tree. Without hesitating, they steal it for their own village.

Years later, as each of them dies, a quarter of the moon is buried with them. Eventually, the moon becomes whole again and its light fills the underworld, waking up the dead who emerge from their coffins to have a wild party.

Alarmed by this chaos in the underworld, St Peter arrives to restore order. Instead, he gets swept up in the revelry until he comes to his senses and takes the moon back to the sky where it shines over the whole world.

_Der Mond_ [_The Moon_] - 'a little world theatre' in one act for two speaking roles, solo voices, mixed choir, children's choir and orchestra [Text: Carl Orff, after a tale by Jakob and Wilhelm Grimm] (1936-38 - rev. 1957):

***************

A poor peasant finds on his land a mortar made out of gold, but the pestle is missing. He decides to take it to the king, thinking that he will be rewarded for being a loyal subject. His daughter tells him not to, because the king will throw him in the dungeons thinking that he has kept the missing pestle for himself.

The daughter's prediction comes true, and when the king learns that the girl had wisely known what his actions would be he sends for her to come before him. He tells her she has 'talked a noose around her neck' and will give her one of two options to save her life - she can either gamble for it, or solve three riddles. The daughter chooses to solve the three riddles and succeeds. The king makes her his queen and all seems happy.

Later, three vagabonds stir up some trouble between the owners of a donkey and of a mule. One morning the two owners found a baby donkey between the two beasts, and the mule owner ridiculously thought it could be his. The dispute is taken before the king. The king decrees that since the baby donkey was closer to the mule it must belong to it. The queen overhears this and conspires with the donkey owner to show the king the error of his foolish judgment. The king realizes that his new wife is mocking him and he sends her away with a large box and tells her to put whatever she loves most into it and leave. The queen drugs her husband with opiates in his wine and has him put in the box. Later, the king wakes up inside the box, acknowledging that the queen truly is a wise woman. She contradicts him and says that no one who loves can be truly wise. Finally, the peasant finds the golden pestle.

_Die Kluge_ [_The Wise Lass_] - 'fairy-tale opera' in twelve scenes for solo voices and orchestra [Text: Carl Orff, after a tale by Jakob and Wilhelm Grimm] (1940-42):


----------



## sonance

Thierry Pécou (* 1965)

- Piano Concerto "L'oiseau innumérable" (2006)
- Outre-mémoire, variances (for piano; 2004)
- Petit livre pour clavier (1995)
- Après Rameau, une sarabande? (for piano; 2001)
Alexandre Tharaud, piano [L'oiseau ...; Outre-mémoire; Après Rameau ...] and positive organ, spinet, harpsichord [Petit livre ...]; Ensemble orchestral de Paris/Andrea Quinn (harmonia mundi)










- Tremendum ("concerto carnaval" for piano, flute, saxophone, cello and 5 percussions; 2005-10)
- Soleil-Tigre (for cello and piano; 2009)
- Manoa (for bass flute, bass clarinet and cello; 2005)
- L'arbre aux fleurs (for 5 percussions; 2010)
- Paseo de la Reforma (for flute, saxophone, cello, marimba and piano; Guillermo Diego/Thierry Pécou; 1995-2011)
- Danzón (for solo flute; ?)
Ensemble Variances, with Thierry Pécou, piano; Percussions Claviers de Lyon (harmonia mundi)










and now a first listen: 
- Les Liaisons magnétiques. Henri Dutilleux en mémoire (for six wind instruments, percussions and twelve strings; 2013)
- Sextuor (for flute, clarinet, saxophone, horn, bassoon and piano; 2011)
- Soleil-feu (for violin and piano; 2013)
- Les Machines désirantes (for solo piano, flute, saxophone, clarinet, violin and cello; 2008)
- Salsa d'Élissa (version for saxophone, congas and piano; 2013)
- Dominica Reggae (for piano and percussion; 2009)
Ensemble Variances; Ensemble Resonanz; dir. Jonathan Stockhammer (aeon)


----------



## HenryPenfold

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Would this be a good recording for a first listen? I hear great things about Mravinsky with the Russian composers.


Maybe. Although recorded in 1982 at the height of the Leningrad 'flu season, I find the Regis release fine, but I haven't heard the Alto CD.

I started out on 8 with the Haitink on Decca and then moved through to the Soviets via other western recordings, and I would certainly recommend that route (as suggested upthread).


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 51 'Seven Last Words'

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> (Talking about Mravinsky/Leningrad in Shostakovich Symphony No. 8.)
> For a first listen? Probably not. No qualms with the performance in terms of commitment, but the recording quality is less than wonderful. It's dynamically compressed, with very little in the way of soundstage depth or width. For me, the sound quality is a constant disappointment, but also intonation in the winds is far from great.
> 
> I'd rate Kondrashin/Moscow and Haitink/Concertgebuow higher, actually, and my recommendation for a first listen remains Haitink. You'll get 96% of the emotional intensity but in far, far superior sound and more polished orchestral execution.


Yes - that is a very good assessment of the options.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Bach: Violin Concertos
Christian Ferras, Berliner Philharmoniker & Herbert von Karajan


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-1st and 2nd Symphonies.

Belohlavek and the BBC SO.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima

Concerto for 2 horns, strings & continuo RV539
Concerto for Multiple Instruments in G minor RV574
Concerto for Oboe & Bassoon in G major, RV 545
Concerto for Two Horns and Strings RV538
Concerto for two oboes in A minor, RV 536
Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Concerto for Violin & Viola da gamba, 'La maggiore' RV546
Concerto in D minor for Two Oboes, RV 535


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Neo Romanza said:


> You didn't ask me, but, no, it wouldn't. I would check out Haitink's with the Concertgebouw on Decca for a first-listen, then you can move onto the Soviet performances. It's nice to hear a Westerner in Shostakovich first, so you can hear what a difference there is between Haitink and Rozhdestvensky for example.





Knorf said:


> (Talking about Mravinsky/Leningrad in Shostakovich Symphony No. 8.)
> For a first listen? Probably not. No qualms with the performance in terms of commitment, but the recording quality is less than wonderful. It's dynamically compressed, with very little in the way of soundstage depth or width. For me, the sound quality is a constant disappointment, but also intonation in the winds is far from great.
> 
> I'd rate Kondrashin/Moscow and Haitink/Concertgebuow higher, actually, and my recommendation for a first listen remains Haitink. You'll get 96% of the emotional intensity but in far, far superior sound and more polished orchestral execution.





HenryPenfold said:


> Maybe. Although recorded in 1982 at the height of the Leningrad 'flu season, I find the Regis release fine, but I haven't heard the Alto CD.
> 
> I started out on 8 with the Haitink on Decca and then moved through to the Soviets via other western recordings, and I would certainly recommend that route (as suggested upthread).


Thanks all. I'll check out Haitink. You had me at bad sonics and I want to give Shostakovich a fair hearing. I haven't listened to much of his works as they are a little more difficult for me to get into.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Beethoven's PC #4. Fleisher/Szell. Fantastic.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Martinu-1st and 2nd Symphonies.
> 
> Belohlavek and the BBC SO.


Yet again reminded of something I find intriguing. Whenever the symphonies of Martinu are discussed the 2nd is very rarely mentioned while others ( the 4th or 6th for example) are often highlighted. I personally would recommend the 2nd as lyrical, rhythmically exciting and the work as a whole as positive and life affirming......just saying!


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in his "Requiem":









2nd recording of the "Requiem" by The Cambridge Singers and Rutter (2016)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn
String Quartet, Op. 55 No. 1 in A major
String Quartet, Op. 55 No. 2 in F minor 'The Razor'
String Quartet, Op. 55 No. 3 in B major

Aeolian String Quartet


----------



## Sonata

At the recommendation of Rogerx

Schumann piano music:


----------



## sonance

Olivier Penard (* 1974)

- Chroniques, parts I and II (for piano; 2012)
- Polyptique dit 'du diamant' (for string quartet; 2011)
- Chroniques, parts III and IV (see above)
- Charade, sur un thème d'Henri Dutilleux (for cello and accordion; 2011)
- Chroniques, parts V and VI (see above)
- Artefact (for clarinet, violin, cello and piano; 2001)
- Chroniques, part VII (see above)
Dana Ciocarlie, piano, fortepiano; Philippe Bourlois, accordion; Jean-Marc Fessard, clarinet; Jonas Vitaud, piano, fortepiano; Quatuor Debussy (dux) 
[no mention is made of the cellist in "Charade", probably it's Fabrice Bihan from Quatuor Debussy, though only "Polyptique" and "Artefact" are attributed to Bihan]


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading Kantos Chamber Choir and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## Enthusiast

Not the cover I have (mine is older) ...


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-1st and 3rd Symphonies.

Berglund and the COE.

One of my preferred recordings of my least preferred Sibelius symphony.....the 1st.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3 & Caprice Bohemien

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko

Caprice Bohémien, Op. 12
Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 44
Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14 - arrangement for orchestr


----------



## Vasks

From this set: Density 21.5, Deserts & Dance for Burgess


----------



## sbmonty

Weinberg: Chamber Symphony No. 3, Op. 151.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Yes - that is a very good assessment of the options.


I know it is, because I'm the one who suggested Haitink before anyone else could respond.


----------



## starthrower

Gurrelieder


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138953


*Alexander Borodin*

String Quartet No. 1 in A major
String Quartet No. 2 in D major

Haydn Quartet, Budapest

1994


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovitch: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 - Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos, FP 61

André Previn (piano), William Vacchiano (trumpet), Leonard Bernstein (piano), Robert Fizdale (piano), Arthur Gold (piano)
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Marinera

*El Amor Brujo** - Esencias de la musica de Manuel de Falla.* Enrike Solinis, Euskal Barrokensemble, Maria Jose Perez


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Piano Concertos
Ivan Moravec, Jiří Bělohlávek & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Joachim Raff

Toman and the Wood Nymph, Op. 40
by Brno Philharmonic Orchestra, František Jílek

" Slightly dark, mysterious and colourful piece. Of great listening interest "


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Live from the Salzburg Festival, Großes Festspielhaus, 27 August 1969. These _Salzburger Festspiele Dokumente_ can be a bit variable in quality, but most of the performances on the album are very special, this Bruckner 5 especially.


----------



## sonance

Pérotin (c. 1160 - c. 1230)

a selection (skipping the anonymous works on this disc):

- Viderunt omnes (c. 1198)
- Alleluia posui adiutorium
- Dum sigillum
- Alleluia nativitas
- Beata viscera (c. 1220; text by Philippe le Chancelier?)
- Sederunt principes (c. 1199)
The Hilliard Ensemble (ecm)


----------



## Enthusiast

The other day I was listening to their Handel sonatas which are a delight. The Bach sonatas are more challenging but I think they catch them well. In both Keith Jarrett is playing a harpsichord.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Bach: Redemption. Anna Prohaska, Lautten Compagney, Wolfgang Katschner. Bach potpourri beautifully performed.










Beethoven: Violin Sonatas 1 5 8. Tasmin Waley-Cohen Huw Watkins. Great synergy.










Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6, Visions fugitives. Vadym Kholodenko. Well performed.










Brahms: Symphony No. 1,2,3. Berglund, COE. This set was recommended in the Brahms' thread and I liked it much better than that more current small band recording. The woodwinds were especially clear and let me appreciate Brahms' writing for them. It still felt underpowered but I could see listening to this as an alternative to Karajan, Jochum et al.










Boulez Pli selon pli. Livre pour cordes. And now for something completely different…


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138958


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Partita 1 in B flat major, BWV 825
Partita 2 in C minor, BWV 826
Partita 3 in A minor, BWV 827
Partita 4 in D major, BWV 828
Partita 5 in G major, BWV 829
Partita 6 in E minor, BWV 830

Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

2000


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Eine Alpensinfonie_, Op. 64
London Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

Excellent recording and performance, competitive with best out there.


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphony No 8 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Sinopoli.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rachmaninov piano concertos 2 and 3 - in recordings that are nicely remastered and performances as good as they get.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Goldmark: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 26 (Rustic Wedding)

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

_" Goldmark seems to have fallen out of fashion, which is a great pity. It is light colourful music and makes me smile every time i play it. Bernstein/NYPO perform it with great vigour. " _


----------



## Joe B

Carlo Maria Giulini leading the Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra in Gabriel Faure's "Requiem":


----------



## pianozach

A bit more adventurous this morning

*Bach

Partita #1 in Bb
Partita #2 in C Minor
Partita #3 in A Minor
Partita #4 in D

Glenn Gould
piano*

I've performed some of the 1st Partita

This is nice for the morning . . . .the piano is less jarring than a harpsichord or clavichord, and the piano being used has a nice soft tone, as though they just put some new felts on the hammers.

Maybe it's just the way he's playing, or maybe it's the engineering, or mixing, or mastering.

But very nice.


----------



## Shosty

Gyorgy Ligeti - String Quartets Nos. 1, 2 & Cello Sonata

Quatuor Bela

Ligeti's second quartet is one of my favorites of the medium. Currently listening to the first quartet for the first time and absolutely stunned by it.


----------



## jim prideaux

My own personal favourite Beethoven symphony is no.4

While out for a walk I listened intently to Skrowaczeski and his 'outfit' from Saarbrucken.

Now established as my favourite performance and recording ( although naturally there are close rivals....Walter, Maag and Gielen among them!)


----------



## Knorf

jim prideaux said:


> My own personal favourite Beethoven symphony is no.4
> 
> While out for a walk I listened intently to Skrowaczeski and his 'outfit' from Saarbrucken.
> 
> Now established as my favourite performance and recording ( although naturally there are close rivals....Walter, Maag and Gielen among them!)


For me, only Carlos Kleiber is competitive with Stan for Beethoven 4.

In other news: new acquisition!

*Modest Mussorgsky*: Opera excerpts
_St. John's Night on Bald Mountain_ (original version for bass-baritone, choirs, and orchestra)
Excerpts from _Kovanshchina_:
Prelude
"Shaklovity's Aria"
"Departure of the Prince Golizyn"
"Marfa's Aria"
"Dance of the Persian Slave Girls"
Scherzo in B-flat major
_Intermezzo symphonique in modo classico_
"Festive March" from _Mlada_

Anatoli Kotcherga, Marianna Tarasova
Südtiroler Kinderchor, Rundfunkchor Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 2 in E minor, "The Bell"_










Damn! I had forgot just how awesome this symphony is --- scorching performance, too.


----------



## vincula

I just bought this album:









I am in love with this woman:angel:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Shostakovich: Symphony #7
Karel Ančerl & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Kjava leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in music by Eriks Esenvalds:








*St Luke Passion
A Drop in the Ocean
The First Tears
Litany of the Heavens*


----------



## Shosty

Gyorgy Ligeti - String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

Arditti Quartet


----------



## Granate

Beethoven
_*Symphony No.9 in D minor "Choral"*_
Maria Stader, Grace Höffman, Waldemar Kmentt, Hans Hotter
Chor des Norddeutschen Rundfunks
Kölner Rundfunkchor
Kólner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
*Otto Klemperer
Medici arts (1958/2009 Remastered Edition)*










Beethoven
_*Symphony No.9 in D minor "Choral"*_
Ingeborg Wenglor, Urusula Zollenkopf, Hans-Joachim Rotzsch, Theo Adam
Rundfunkchor Leipzig
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
*Franz Konwitschny
Berlin Classics (1959/2016 Remastered Edition)*

I'm starting my Haydn London Symphonies challenge tomorrow, but I wanted to rest a while and enjoy again the Beethoven recordings I had on CD, conducted by Otto Klemperer. I really appreciate them. Probably this time less than before. But I'm sure that this Cologne 9th is the best I've ever listened to. I also played my stereo 9th by Konwitschny and it sounded to me much better than before.

I'm also thinking that the Maazel R. Strauss set I purchased early this year was a waste of money. I'm not even enjoying it now.

Also, the obscure 1957 London performances of symphonies 2, 4, 5 and 7 didn't hold themselves really well compared to their Amsterdam counterparts in 1955-1956. Less edgy. I can't say I wasn't really curious about them.

And streaming the Cologne No.1 by Klemperer, I might start to think it's livelier than the Torino one. :/


----------



## Shosty

Franz Schubert - Goethe Lieder

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Jorg Demus, Gerald Moore

Couldn't think of a better way to bring tonight's listening to an end. 
edit: Every time I listen to Erlkonig I tear up. What a fantastic song it is. Even if you don't speak German or read the poem in your language, you can follow the story just based on Schubert's music.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 39
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund

Top-shelf Sibelius.


----------



## Guest

A very well played and recorded SACD. His tempos are sometimes a little slower than other guitarists', but his transcriptions are also more faithful to the original versions.


----------



## ribonucleic

Sometimes you just want to listen to Arthur Rubinstein play the Chopin waltzes.

This is one of those times.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Orff - part three of three for tonight.

In a bath house in Augsburg c. 1428, Albrecht, the son of the Duke of Bavaria, makes acquaintance with the bath maidservant Agnes Bernauer. It is love at first sight and they get married without delay. Albrecht's father Duke Ernst opposes this marriage for reasons of social status and even the common people do not all approve of this union: comments among the regulars in a Munich tavern range from agreement via mistrust to furious opposition. The duke is annoyed further when Albrecht invites Agnes to take residence in the Duke's castle.

The couple's marriage also has other consequences - according to rumours among the people on the street, Albrecht's dispute with his father could have political implications. Agnes also does not see the future as being all too positive and when Albrecht has to leave the palace for a few days, she entreats him not to be away too long.

Agnes's dark forebodings are confirmed - the duke resolves to condemn Agnes to death on false charges of sorcery. In Munich, the chancellor is contemplating the death sentence pronounced by Duke Ernst for Agnes with mixed feelings. Elsewhere in Munich, a fanatical monk is attempting to turn the populace against Agnes, but is silenced by supporters of Albrecht.
This is however all in vain. Albrecht has hardly left the castle when disaster strikes - Duke Ernst's bailiffs break into Agnes's bedchamber at midnight and pull her out of bed to bring her to the judge. She is wrongly accused of bewitching Albrecht and is sentenced to be drowned.

Albrecht hears about the murder and is so furious that he resolves to raze Munich to the ground and hurries to the gates of the city with his army. At the last minute however, messengers bring him the news that his father has died and that he is now Duke of Bavaria. Profoundly shocked, the young man accepts his fate and even his deceased wife seems to support him as the figure of Agnes appears to him in the sky.

_Die Bernauerin_ [_The Maid Bernauer_] - a Bavarian play in two parts for soloists, actors, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Carl Orff, partly after the tragedy _Agnes Bernauer_ by Friedrich Hebbel] (1947 - rev. by 1956):










**************

The Sibyls praise God as the creator of the cosmos and the world, but simultaneously proclaim the final apocalypse in which God will pass judgment on the living and the dead and annihilate the cosmos in a huge fiery torrent to punish human folly and greed. The righteous will survive this judgment unscathed and attain a state of eternal bliss whereas the godless will be lost forever and perish.

The Anchorites emphatically contradict the Sibyls' prophecies of the end of the world - God the Pantokrator, the ruler of the earth and the universe, will never allow any of his creatures to be abandoned to destruction and eternal damnation. Even evil in the form of the Devil has its place in God's creation. Only He can know when what He has created will come to an end. The Anchorites plead for 'clairvoyance in a dream'.

The last humans on earth lament the collapse of the cosmos. The leader of the chorus prays to God and joins in the _Kyrie_ calls by the chorus which culminate in a ban for all demons. Lucifer appears in a black suit of armour and is transformed back into his original form and role - he is now once more the 'bearer of light'. The work concludes with the voices of the world and of heaven.

_De temporum fine comoedia_ [_A Drama of the End of Time_] - opera/oratorio/mystery play for speakers, solo voices, mixed choir, female choir, children's choir, tape and orchestra [Text: Carl Orff] (orig. 1969-71 - rev. 1979 and 1981):


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 35 - 41
Berliner Philharmoniker & Karl Böhm


----------



## Joachim Raff

Melartin: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op 60

John Storgårds (violin)
Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam
Recorded: October 1998
Recording Venue: Tampere Hall

"Melodic, lyrical and dramatic in places. Slow movement is just beautiful"


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Working today limited my listening time. Unusually however, I decided to allow extra time for an early morning Symphony by setting off earlier. My day started with *York Bowen's First Symphony*.

To close the evening, I am currently listening To his *Second Symphony*.

In both works, the performers were Andrew Davis & the BBC Philharmonic on the Chandos label.

These were a pair of Symphonies of which I didn't initially connect with and enjoy, always preferring his Piano Concertos in terms of Orchestral works. Returning to them today has been quite a revelation and I really enjoy both works here on disc.


----------



## NightHawk

I have been listening to these 51 Mazurkas of Chopin all afternoon and their variability and great beauty are mesmerizing. Rubinstein plays these works with an unmatched sense of the Polish Dance, at once elegant and brilliant/vibrant and introspective. 
Highest recommendtion.


----------



## Itullian

love this set


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the Myaskovsky symphonies: the 7th -


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138975


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Diabelli Variations, op. 120

Piotr Anderszewski, piano

2001


----------



## Eramire156

*Mafalda Favero
Arias and duets 1928-1949*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Listening to the filler on my new discs - Prokofiev: Visions fugitives, Op. 22 - Michel Béroff (piano)


----------



## Guest

I prefer Rachmaninoff's Preludes, but Korstick plays these very well and nicely responds to the wide array of moods.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138979


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, op. 24 "Spring"

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

1974 and 1976, reissued 2006


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the Cd player with five more from the Leonard Bernstein Century collection (Sony records):

1. *Holst*: _The Planets_; *Elgar*: _Pomp and Circumstance March #1_ (w/New York Philharmonic Orchestra)
2. *Mahler*: _Various "Lieder"_, including _"Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellan"_ or _"Song of the Wayfarer"_ (w/Dietrich Fischer-Diskau and Leonard Bernstein on piano)
3. *Bernstein*: _Symphony #3 "Kaddish" _(w/Felicia Montealegre, speaker/Jeanie Tourel, mezzo-soprano/New York Philharmonic Orchestra/Camerata Singers/Columbus Boychoir); _Chinchester Psalms_ (w/NYPO/Camerata Singers/John Bogart, soloist)
4. *Nikolai Lopatnikoff*: _Concertino for Orchestra_; *Luigi Dallapiccola*: _Tartiniana for Violin and Orchestra_; *Harold Shapiro*: _Symphony for Classical Orchestra_ (w/NYPO; Ruth Posseit, violin on Tartiniana for Violin and Orchestra)
5. *Ives*: _The Unanswered Question_; _Holidays Symphony_ (w/NYPO; Camerata Singers on Holidays Symphony); _Central Park in the Dark_ (Conducted by Seiji Ozawa and Maurice Peress, under the supervision of Leonard Bernstein/NYPO); *Elliot Carter*: _Concerto for Orchestra_ (w/NYPO)

After Bernstein really unlocks the flavor on _The Planets_ by Holst, things cool down as the wonderful honey-baritone Dietrich Fischer-Diskau sings Mahler with the Bernstein at the piano. This is followed by Bernstein's _Symphony #3 "Kaddish"_. As with Bernstein's _Mass_, I think Bernstein tries to hard to throw in everything but the kitchen sink (or even _including_ the kitchen sink?), and it seems to try to hard to be grand and profound. Conversely, the _Chinchester Psalms_ are exquisite. Perhaps it is that the quality of Bernstein's own compositions are usually in inverse proporation to the length and ostentatiousness of each work. When it's a short work such as _Prelude, Fugue and Riffs_ or _Chinchester Psalms_, or music for Broadway, Bernstein seems to do just fine; but when he tries to re-write Mahler's _Ressurection Symphony_, Bernstein misses the point. Next up, Bernstein pays tribute to some composers active during Bernstein's own career as a musician. The piece by the Russian-American composer, Nikolai Lopatnikoff, should appeal to anyone interested in other Russian composers of that generation such as Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, and Kabalevsky. The piece by Dallapiccola reveals a very listenable (indeed, pleasant) blending of serial technique and Italian warmth. The piece by Harold Shapero is some well-crafted, basically tonal, but somewhat thorny, tier-two (or tier three?) American classical music. We round things out with Ives' non-canonical _Holidays Symphony_, plus the mysterious _Unanswered Question_ and the spooky _Central Park in the Dark_. Lastly comes Eliot Carter's energetic and colorful, but completely abstract and Ultra-Modern, _Concerto for Orchestra_. While Bernstein seemed to more-or-less avoid the bulk of what was going on with composers who represented the more Ultra-Modern, serial, twelve-tone, abstract schools of musical thought, this recording of Carter's _Concerto for Orchestra_ shows that Bernstein was well aware of such ideas and he could play such music with confidence if he had wanted to do so.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No.1 in D minor, op.15. Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic

This work is simultaneously youthful in the most passionate ways, and deeply mature. The earliest of Brahms's through-and-through masterpieces? Quite possibly, though I would love for someone to prove me wrong with a work I'm either unfamiliar with or overlooking. This is not my favorite performance-to Rubinstein/Reiner/Chicago must I bestow that honor-but it is probably my second favorite by a pretty wide margin. Gilels, Jochum, & the BPO is a veritable dream team for this kind of music. Gilels was a master of contrapuntal playing, and every recording he ever made is a masterclass on voicing. I need to explore more of his work...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Fugal said:


> I prefer Rachmaninoff's Preludes, but Korstick plays these very well and nicely responds to the wide array of moods.


I'm not sure I even agree with your comparison between Rachmaninov and Kabalevsky. Apples and oranges. Both composer's aesthetic was quite different. Now if you made a comparison between Rachmaninov and Medtner, this would have made more sense since both composers' overall aesthetic is close and here I prefer Rachmaninov by a country mile. But Rachmaninov and Kabalevsky are too dissimilar, IMHO.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 138981


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonata No. 1 in G major, BWV 1027
Sonata No. 2 in D major, BWV 1028
Sonata No. 3 in G minor, BWV 1029

Hille Perl, viola da gamba
Michael Behringer, harpsichord

2020


----------



## Guest

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm not sure I even agree with your comparison between Rachmaninov and Kabalevsky. Apples and oranges. Both composer's aesthetic was quite different. Now if you made a comparison between Rachmaninov and Medtner, this would have made more sense since both composers' overall aesthetic is close and here I prefer Rachmaninov by a country mile. But Rachmaninov and Kabalevsky are too dissimilar, IMHO.


I wasn't making a comparison--where did you even get that idea? I just meant as far as preludes go I prefer Rachmaninoff's.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Spent a little time with my Karajan set: Prokofiev 1st and 5th symphonies followed by my inaugural spin of Sibelius 5th symphony. All three were very good. I really loved 'the fives'.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Fugal said:


> I wasn't making a comparison--where did you even get that idea? I just meant as far as preludes go I prefer Rachmaninoff's.


But my point is both composer's musical language is quite different that a preference for one over the other doesn't make much sense. But anyway...go about your business. Never mind the crazy man behind the keyboard.


----------



## kyjo

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 138956
> 
> 
> Toman and the Wood Nymph, Op. 40
> by Brno Philharmonic Orchestra, František Jílek
> 
> " Slightly dark, mysterious and colourful piece. Of great listening interest "


Great stuff! This and his ballet _Signorina Gioventu_ have been great discoveries of mine recently - vividly colorful music. I look forward to hearing _Nikotina_.


----------



## kyjo

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 138973
> 
> 
> Melartin: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op 60
> 
> John Storgårds (violin)
> Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra
> Leif Segerstam
> Recorded: October 1998
> Recording Venue: Tampere Hall
> 
> "Melodic, lyrical and dramatic in places. Slow movement is just beautiful"


A fantastic and magical work! There's no reason it shouldn't be in the standard repertoire. Violinists should give the Sibelius a break every once in a while and play the Melartin instead.


----------



## kyjo

AClockworkOrange said:


> Working today limited my listening time. Unusually however, I decided to allow extra time for an early morning Symphony by setting off earlier. My day started with *York Bowen's First Symphony*.
> 
> To close the evening, I am currently listening To his *Second Symphony*.
> 
> In both works, the performers were Andrew Davis & the BBC Philharmonic on the Chandos label.
> 
> These were a pair of Symphonies of which I didn't initially connect with and enjoy, always preferring his Piano Concertos in terms of Orchestral works. Returning to them today has been quite a revelation and I really enjoy both works here on disc.


I haven't listened to the 1st Symphony yet, but the 2nd Symphony is hugely enjoyable and often quite beautiful!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 3

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Piano Sonata No. 16 in D major, Hob.XVI:14
Piano Sonata No. 29 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:45
Piano Sonata No. 33 in C minor, Hob.XVI:20
Piano Sonata No. 42 in G major, Hob.XVI:27


----------



## ribonucleic

Stravinsky - Agon (Michael Tilson Thomas, London Symphony Orchestra)

The album cover is too ghastly to reproduce. So here's Emmanuelle Beart in _La Belle Noiseuse_, whose opening credits introduced me to the work.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rene Clausen and Stephen Paulus:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos No-5

Murray Perahia (piano)

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Neo Romanza

ribonucleic said:


> Stravinsky - Agon (Michael Tilson Thomas, London Symphony Orchestra)
> 
> The album cover is too ghastly to reproduce. So here's Emmanuelle Beart in _La Belle Noiseuse_, whose opening credits introduced me to the work.
> 
> View attachment 138983


You mean this one?










I actually happen to like it.


----------



## KenOC

Bach's overwhelming St. Anne Fugue, played by organist Hans-André Stamm on the Trost-Organ in Waltershausen, Germany. Spectacular, on *YouTube*.


----------



## Rogerx

ribonucleic said:


> Stravinsky - Agon (Michael Tilson Thomas, London Symphony Orchestra)
> 
> The album cover is too ghastly to reproduce. So here's Emmanuelle Beart in _La Belle Noiseuse_, whose opening credits introduced me to the work.
> 
> View attachment 138983


You mean the cartoon where T.T drives Stravinsky in a car
I find it very funny:lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff: Chopin Variations, Song Transcriptions

Georgijs Osokins (piano)


----------



## Eramire156

*Berlioz before going to bed*

*Hector Berlioz 
Symphonie Fantastique









Paul Paray
Detroit Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Rogerx

Sonates Françaises

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12
Jean-Jacques Kantorow and Alexandre Kantorow


----------



## jim prideaux

to start the day...…

Berglund and the COE performing Sibelius' 3rd Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer

Jose van Dam (Holländer), Kurt Moll (Daland), Dunja Vejzovic (Senta), Peter Hofmann (Erik), Kaja Borris (Mary), Thomas Moser (Steuermann)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Christoph von Dohnányi & Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Marinera

ribonucleic said:


> Stravinsky - Agon (Michael Tilson Thomas, London Symphony Orchestra)
> 
> The album cover is too ghastly to reproduce. So here's Emmanuelle Beart in _La Belle Noiseuse_, whose opening credits introduced me to the work.
> 
> View attachment 138983


a sure way to send me looking for it, lol

Update. Nevermind, had to just scroll down. have to agree with Roger - looks funny


----------



## Marinera

*Emilio De' Cavallieri - Lamentations.* Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box set, CD5











> Emilio de' Cavalieri's Lamentations are a densely dramatic work combining Renaissance aesthetics with the nascent monodic style, and may therefore be regarded as the first instance of Baroque Tenebrae Office.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another, er ... unusual cover ... but after listening to Earl Wild doing Rachmaninov piano concertos yesterday I thought I'd try a Richter recording (with the Leningrand Philharmonic under Sanderling)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

_Five Klee Pictures_ for orchestra (1959 - rev. by 1976):










_Sinfonia_ for chamber orchestra (1962):










_Seven in Nomine_ for wind quintet, string quartet and harp, partly after John Taverner, John Bull and William Blitheman (1965):










_Five Carols_ for unaccompanied treble and alto voices [Texts: anon. 15th century English] (1966):










_Fantasia on a Ground and Two Pavans_ after Henry Purcell for flute, clarinet, violin, cello, harpsichord and percussion (1968):
_Vesalii Icones_ - music-theatre work after _The Stations of the Cross_ and anatomical pictures from Vesalius' _De humani corporis fabrica_ for dancer, solo cello, viola, flute, clarinet, piano, out-of-tune piano and percussion (1969):


----------



## Marinera

*Ravel - Miroirs: La vallée des cloches; Oiseaux triste; Alborada del gracioso.* Marcelle Meyer, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Amadeus & Vienna

Roberto Scaltriti (baritone)

Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset

Cimarosa: Il mercato di Malmantile Overture
Cimarosa: Tosto ch'io son venuto a malmantile...A consiglio (from Il mercato di Malmantile)
Gazzaniga: Due baronesse amabili (from L'isola d'Alcina)
Haydn: Acide e Galatea: Overture
Haydn: Coll'amoroso foco (from La fedeltà premiata)
Haydn: Tergi i vezzosi rai (Nettuno)
Mozart: Così dunque tradisci … Aspri rimorsi atroci, K432
Mozart: Hai gia vinta la causa! (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Io ti lascio, oh cara, addio, KAnh. 245
Mozart: Mentre ti lascio, K513
Mozart: Rivolgete a lui lo sguardo (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Un bacio di mano, K541
Salieri: Torbido mar che freme (from La Passione)
Sarti: Come un agnello
Soler, V M: Dov'è dunque il mio ben?...Vo'dall'infami viscere (from Una cosa rara)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Brahms Symphony #2 - Klemperer with my morning coffee...


----------



## premont

Enthusiast said:


> Another, er ... unusual cover ...
> 
> View attachment 138992


She obviously looks for a better cover.


----------



## Rogerx

*Leoš Janáček Geluidsfragment (Hukvaldy, 3 juli 1854- Ostrava, 12 augustus 1928)*



Janáček: Glagolitic Mass & Taras Bulba

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Prague Radio Choir, Kurt Masur


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Wilhelm Hertel: Three Harp Concertos

Silke Aichhorn (harp)

Kurpfälzische Kammerorchester, Kevin Griffiths


----------



## Joachim Raff

Suk: Fantastické Scherzo Op. 25

Prague Philharmonia
Jakub Hruša

"The Scherzo fantastique is dark, distinctive, inventive in its contrasted sections, with a swinging episode in triple-time lightening the mood with a waltz-like episode. Again Hruša's performance could not be more winning, and the Supraphon recording is full and vivid."


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic.

I remember it was this time last year that Bruckner's music finally started to "click" in my mind. Even still I continue to find his music elusive. Sometimes it makes perfect sense, like all these grand, celestial puzzle pieces fitting together in slow motion. Other times I seem to get little out of it. This symphony is perhaps the most puzzling of them all (if not the 6th), but I do really love it, especially the first movement. I generally like this set. Good interpretation from Barenboim, for whom the music is clearly close to his heart, good sound, and it's the Berlin Philharmonic, so needless to say, good playing.


----------



## Enthusiast

I thank TC for getting me through initial coolness towards Suk to liking his music a lot. But Belohlavek helped.


----------



## Malx

Three 3rd symphonies so far today:

Dvorak - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.
Tchaikovsky - Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.
Schumann - ORR, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## sonance

earlier:

François-André Danican Philidor (1726 - 1795)

- Sancho Pança, gouverneur dans l'île de Barataria (opéra comique; 1762)
Darren Perry, baritone; Elizabeth Calleo, soprano; Karim Sulayman, tenor; Meghan McCall, soprano; et al.; Opera Lafayette/Ryan Brown (naxos)










This disc got today the second "airing" in a couple of years, I'm afraid there won't be a next listen. Well, I'm not afraid. Just asking myself: Why did I ever buy it? It's definitely not my cup of tea ...

Now, jumping back in time:

Philippe le Chancelier (c. 1165 - 1236)

a selection:

- Sol oritur in sydere (voice)
- Clavus pungens acumine (voice)
- Si vis vera frui luce (voice, fiddle, symphonia)
- Gedeonis area (6 voices)
- Dic, Christi Veritas (voice)
- Veritas, equitas (voice, fiddle)
Sequentia (deutsche harmonia mundi)










The liner notes say: "Philip is unique among the lyric poets of his age in having more than 80 songs ascribed to him in manuscripts [...] While some of the attributions are doubtful or mistaken, there are other songs by Philip that survive without his name in famous collections, such as the Carmina Burana or the Notre Dame manuscript in Florence, so that [...] we indeed have an exceptional corpus of 80 - 90 songs, that can be attributed with certainty or high probability to Philip. Henri d'Andeli [13th century poet] in his lai indicates that Philip was a composer and performer as well as a poet; however, we have no evidence for which of his songs Philip wrote his own melodies."


----------



## Rogerx

Mirages

Opera Arias & Songs

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2017
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2017
Editor's Choice
Opera Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2018
Opera Choice
Finalist - Recital
Gramophone Awards
2018
Finalist - Recital
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Grammy Awards
61st Awards (2019)
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Finalist - Vocal
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Finalist - Vocal


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rogerx said:


> Mirages
> 
> Opera Arias & Songs
> 
> Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)
> 
> Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth
> 
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2017
> Presto Editor's Choice
> November 2017
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> December 2017
> Editor's Choice
> Opera Choice
> BBC Music Magazine
> January 2018
> Opera Choice
> Finalist - Recital
> Gramophone Awards
> 2018
> Finalist - Recital
> Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
> Grammy Awards
> 61st Awards (2019)
> Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
> Finalist - Vocal
> BBC Music Magazine Awards
> 2019
> Finalist - Vocal


You know... I really am not much of an opera fan, but I love her voice. Her flower duet is beautiful.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139001


*Ludwig van Beethoven*
- Violin Concerto in D major, op. 61
- Romance No. 1 in G major for violin and orchestra, op. 40
- Romance No. 2 in F major for violin and orchestra, op. 50

*Franz Schubert*
- Rondo in A major for violin and orchestra, D 438

James Ehnes, violin
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2017


----------



## mikeh375

flamencosketches said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic.
> 
> I remember it was this time last year that Bruckner's music finally started to "click" in my mind. Even still I continue to find his music elusive. Sometimes it makes perfect sense, like all these grand, celestial puzzle pieces fitting together in slow motion. Other times I seem to get little out of it. This symphony is perhaps the most puzzling of them all (if not the 6th), but I do really love it, especially the first movement. I generally like this set. Good interpretation from Barenboim, for whom the music is clearly close to his heart, good sound, and it's the Berlin Philharmonic, so needless to say, good playing.


This is my set too, love it.


----------



## Vasks

_Born in the early 1700's_

*Q. Gasparini - Overture to "Mitridare" (Goebel/Calliope)
Corrette - Sonata in D minor, Op. 20, No. 2 (Contadin/Brilliant)
F. Richter - Symphony No. 7 in B-flat from "12 Grandes Symphonies" (Hakkinen/Naxos)
C.P.E. Bach - Rondo in D minor, Wq. 61, #4 (Pletnev/DG)
L. Mozart - Concerto for Two Horns and Strings (Baumann/Acanta)*


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1979-1982


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 4, Academic Festival Overture & Tragic Overture

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

Another very good Rachmaninov 2nd concerto. And also the Emperor - a recording I use to enjoy more than I did today (it seemed a little over the top, reminding me that the concerto is sometimes described as a warhorse) - my third time hearing that work over the last few days, too.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

_Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24_










Sometimes I do like some Strauss. I have to be in the right mood and, right now, I'm in definitely in the mood. Great performance from HvK/Berliners.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Rogerx said:


> Janáček: Glagolitic Mass & Taras Bulba
> 
> Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Prague Radio Choir, Kurt Masur


I have heard (not only) the Glagolitic Mass in Hukvaldy many times...
An open air concert! It's a pretty specific experience! It is a pity that the Janáček's festival was canceled this year.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Suk: A Summer's Tale, Op. 29

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras

"Mackerras is a master with this work. Never has 'the power of phantoms' sounded more menacing. It grips you and does not let go."


----------



## Marinera

*The Trio Sonata in 17th-Century France.* London Baroque, CD 3


----------



## Malx

Continuing the theme of 3rd Symphonies:

Brahms - Berlin PO, Rudolf Kempe.
(1960 EMI recording).

Roussel - Orchestre national de l'O.R.T.F., Jean Martinon.
(Live recording Theatre des Champs-Elysees 21st June 1970).


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 5, Op. 100
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Mariss Jansons

Revisiting this tremendous performance of Prokofiev's great masterpiece.










And for comparative listening:

Royal Concertgebuow Orchestra, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Enthusiast

Something lighter and continuing with the artistry of Michala Petri ...


----------



## Tinker2Evers2Chance

A late breakfast and the Haydn String Quartet in D Op.76 No.5, Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 5, Op. 100
> Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Mariss Jansons
> 
> Revisiting this tremendous performance of Prokofiev's great masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparative listening:
> 
> Royal Concertgebuow Orchestra, Mariss Jansons


I know the Leningrad recording and was wondering how the two compare. Jansons made some great records with the Concertgebouw.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> I know the Leningrad recording and was wondering how the two compare. Jansons made some great records with the Concertgebouw.


You know, the RCO recording is really, really good. It's not quite as much on the edge of the knife as the Leningrad performance, but the lyrical side of this piece gains as a result. It's highly detailed, especially in terms of balance and clarity of the orchestration, and a superb recording. Tempi are similar in proportions, but slightly slower overall. (It's not a big deal.)


----------



## Malx

A break from the 3rd symphony trail:

Joan Cererols, Missa de Batalla - La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Jordi Savall.


----------



## Enthusiast

It is time for the world to rediscover Bartok's piano music. It should have something close to the popularity of Ravels' and Debussy's.


----------



## ribonucleic

Albeniz - Iberia (Alicia de Larrocha)



> Alicia de Larrocha has always been associated with this music, being the leading Spanish pianist of recent times - she has recorded Iberia three times. This version dates from 1986 and is as fine as any as an interpretation, while also featuring superlative Decca digital sound that succeeds in capturing the music's full tonal possibilities. - MusicWeb International


----------



## pmsummer

LUZ DEL ALVA
_Spanish Songs of the Early Renaissance_
*Cancionero Musical de Palacio - Cancionero Musical de Colombina*
La Morra
Arianna Savall - harp, voice
Petter Udland Johansen - fiddle, voice
Tore Eketorp - vihuela de arco
Corina Marti - flue, harpsichord, direction
Michal Gondko - vihuela de mano, gittern, lute, direction
_
Ramée_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

It's a Messiaen morning...

*Et exspectō resurrectiōnum mortuōrum*
Pierre Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra

*Les corps glorieux - cycle for organ*
Colin Andrews (organ)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

_Dance Suite_










Fun!


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 58
Alexander Ivashkin
Russian State Symphony Orchestra, Valeri Polyansky

Underrated version of this piece, terrific performance.


----------



## Coach G

This morning and during early afternoon I loaded the CD player with five by Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic from the "Great Performances" series (the ones that look like newspaper headlines):

1. *Herold*: _Zampa Overture_; *Thomas*: _Mignon Overture_; _Raymond Overture_; *Suppe*: _Poet and Peasant Overture_; *Rossini*: _William Tell Overture_
2. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #5_; _Pohjola's Daughter_
3. *Borodin*: _Polovetsian Dances_ from _Prince Igor_; _In the Steppes of Central Asia_; *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Dance of the Tumblers_ from _The Snow Maiden_; *Ippolitov-Ivanov*: _March of Sardar_ from _Caucasian Sketches_; *Mussorgsky*: _Dawn on the Mocow River_ from _Khovanstschina_; *Gliere*: _Russian Sailor's Dance_ from _The Red Poppy_; *Glinka*: _Russlan and Ludmilla Overture_
4. *Mussorgsky/Ravel*: _Pictures at an Exhibition_; *Mussorgsky/Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Night on Bald Mountain_
5. *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Scheherazade_

During the 1980s when I was a teenager in high school I worked a part-time job and I owned all the above recordings on LP by way of Columbia's "Great Performances" budget line of reissues. I relied heavily on this series featured which such as luminaries as Bernstein, Ormandy, Szell, Walter, Boulez, Glenn Gould, Rudolf Serkin, Isaac Stern, Zino Francescatti, and many others. Sometimes I'd also buy from RCA's rival series of budget reissues that featured Toscanini, Munch, Monteux, Arthur Fiedler, Fritz Reiner, as well as Eugene Ormandy who recorded for both Columbia and RCA at different times in his long, long, career as conductor of the Philadelphia Orchestra. Anyway, the above were some of the first recordings that opened my ears to classical music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various works part two for tonight.

_St. Thomas Wake_ - foxtrot for orchestra on a pavan by John Bull (1969):










_Worldes Blis_ - orchestral motet (1969):










_Eight Songs for a Mad King_ for baritone, flute/piccolo, clarinet, violin, cello, piano/dulcimer/harpsichord and percussion [Texts: Randolph Stow/George III] (1969):










_Points and Dances_ from the opera _Taverner_, arr. for ensemble inc. alto flute, clarinet, trombone, bassoon, viola, cello, harpsichord, percussion and guitar (orig. 1962-68 - arr. 1970):










Suite for orchestra from the music to the Ken Russell film _The Boy Friend_ (1971):
Suite for orchestra from the music to the Ken Russell film _The Devils_ (1971):


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

_Meditation on old Bohemian Chorale St. Wenceslas, Op. 35a_










Never heard this work before. Gorgeous.


----------



## pianozach

Pleasant AM joy of the day

*Mozart
Piano Sonata 4 in E Flat, K 282
Piano Sonata 5 in G, K 283

Mitsuko Uchida
*
Mozart: Complete Piano Sonatas


----------



## vincula

Enjoying two personal favourite great chamber works performed with visceral elan. The intensity of this live recording's electrifying.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Sakari Oramo & Royal Stockholm Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

pianozach said:


> Pleasant AM joy of the day
> 
> *Mozart
> Piano Sonata 4 in E Flat, K 282
> Piano Sonata 5 in G, K 283
> 
> Mitsuko Uchida
> *
> Mozart: Complete Piano Sonatas
> 
> View attachment 139017


What are your thoughts on her cycle? I just picked them up on sale at Presto but am waiting for them to ship.


----------



## ribonucleic

BlackAdderLXX said:


> What are your thoughts on [Uchida's] cycle?


MusicWeb International says it as well as I could:



> Mitsuko Uchida is one of the finest interpreters of Mozart's piano music. She brings to this music a lightness and delicacy that fits it perfectly. This 5 CD set, which groups recordings made in the 1980s, includes all of Mozart's piano sonatas and one fantasia. This is not all of Mozart's piano music; one may regret that Phillips did not decide to go a bit further and include the rest of his piano music in this set.
> 
> Uchida plays with an incredible humility. Her performances are never overbearing - she offers subtlety and emotion rather than force. Both lyrical and expressive, she uses her brilliant technique to play the virtuoso parts of the sonatas, yet never seems to be showing off. Her nimble fingers give the most attractive ornaments to these pieces, yet, again, these ornaments are not gratuitous - they fit perfectly with the tone and colours of the works.
> 
> Uchida uses finely graded dynamics in all the sonatas - from the soft, smooth playing of the adagios to the more energetic scores of the andantes, nothing shocks in these recordings; the interpretation seems to fit ideally with the music. In addition, the perfectly transparent recording presents the piano flawlessly, neither too close nor too far. There is no artificial reverberation to mar the naked yet beautiful sound of this instrument.
> 
> Lyrically, Uchida's performances are also excellent. They carry the melodies without ever going too far, adding just the right amount of emotion but never crossing the border between playing and imposing an overly-personal vision.
> 
> This is perhaps one of the best sets currently available of Mozart's piano sonatas. Mitsuko Uchida has proven over the years to be one of the most expressive pianists for this music, and always plays the music for itself, not to stand out. One is moved by her humility, one is also touched by her subtlety. This is a brilliant set, one that every Mozartian should own.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Legends, Op. 59, B. 117_ (Mackerras/CzPO)


----------



## Itullian

This guy is great!


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: Cantatas Vol. 22*Ton Koopman & The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir on Challenge
View attachment 139020


The first disc from this 3 CD set, featuring:
- Cantata BWV 80 Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott
- Missa in G BWV 236
- Cantata BWV 30 Freue dich, erloste Schar

Excellent performances.

I particularly enjoyed the mass. Bach is probably my favorite composer (judging from by count of discs in my collection) but the cantatas I struggled with initially. And to some extent I still do, preferring the masses. Whilst there are many remarkable passages in the cantatas I have to admit to finding many sections of lesser appeal. But I'm still listening!


----------



## ribonucleic

Messiaen - L'Ascension (Jennifer Bate)


----------



## Malx

Two more 3rd symphonies to end the day's listening:

Harris - New York Philharmonic, Bernstein.
Lutolawski - Berlin PO, Lutolawski.


----------



## starthrower

Nos 1-3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mussorgsky, Pictures at an Exhibition*

This 1937 recording with the Philadelphia Orchestra is an interesting comparison with his later recording, which I think is a reference recording. The 1937 recording is the Cailliet orchestration, which ticks me off, because in the Old Castle, he replaces the saxophone with an oboe or English horn.


----------



## jim prideaux

DaddyGeorge said:


> Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
> Sakari Oramo & Royal Stockholm Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 139019


this cycle is worthy (IMO) of far greater recognition than it appears to receive......great choice!

Elgar-Introduction and Allegro.

ECO conducted by Benjamin Britten.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mussorgsky, Pictures at an Exhibition*
> 
> This 1937 recording with the Philadelphia Orchestra is an interesting comparison with his later recording, which I think is a reference recording. The 1937 recording is the Cailliet orchestration, which ticks me off, because in the Old Castle, he replaces the saxophone with an oboe or English horn.
> 
> View attachment 139026


That 1937 recording doesn't use the usual Ravel orchestration but the seldom heard Lucien Cailliet version.

Edited to note you have edited your post to add my point :tiphat:


----------



## Rambler

*CPE Bach: Wurttemberg Sonatas* Mahan Esfahani (harpsichord) on hyperion








CPE Bach - the modern Bach (as compared to his 'old fashioned' father). Of course the romantics soon put JS Bach on a pedestal, and considered CPE Bach as small beer in comparison. His music is not exactly loveable, but it's certainly interesting - short breathed and 'nervy' - as illustrated in these sonatas.

This recording does full justice to the sound of the harpsichord. I have to admit I listen to a lot of this repertoire on the piano - but this disc is one of my favorite harpsichord recordings.


----------



## Dimace

I have the wired feeling that sometimes our love for certain music or composers is established, like in the real life, very emotionally and not complete pragmatically. This, certainly, is very logical and expected. Music is something sentimental. It is taste over the moment and a state of feelings. I write this because the last 30 years I try to find an *intellectual ground* (this is something more general than music pure) to established the reason why the operas of Wagner, Bellini or Verdi (and of every other well known opera creator) are more famous and performed than the operas of *Richard Strauss.* This question came again to my mind today, while I was listening *Richard's 1958 Capriccio.* I was asking my self: Is it possible somewhere to be found a more intellectual opera than this? Can someone suggests a work which contains more literature than this? Or with more serious background? I know that music is mainly sound. But opera is much more: Is a theatrical with music. We need libretto. Story, scenario. We need a writer. And when we are coming to opera there is NO other composer than Richard worldwide who has more serious partnerships in the field libretto or (and) Lieder. These works for someone like me, who is heavily involved in literature, are the best in opera and if someone of you, my dearests, want to see the why, it will be enough to search the story of Capriccio (and of EVERY other opera and Lied of Strauss)

So, *1958 performance, with Elisabeth, Christa and Dietrich under Wolfgang.* (3xLP, Mono, World Record Club) Masterpiece (only for the String Sextet of the opera introduction we could say that this work is something super special and a sample of Strauss's greatness) with history and the beginning of the end of Stefan Zweig and his world. The testament of Mozart and Salieri and the answer to the eternal question: Music or word? Both I could say but ONLY with Richard.









_(rare recording this one from UK. And, Got save the Queen, with the best small booklet I have seen in a LPBS. Highly suggested)._


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> T
> Edited to note you have edited your post to add my point :tiphat:


Yeah, I'm a chronic reviser. I didn't see your post, but we're on the same page.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mahler - Symphony No. 3*
Jascha Horenstein/LSO (1970)

A hot summer afternoon and Mahler's 3rd - just what the doctor ordered. This along with the 10th is the Mahler symphony that has yet to "click" for me (I can "understand" the 8th but just don't care much for most of it) and Horenstein's poorly-recorded but mesmerically dramatic account is a real treat.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> Yeah, I'm a chronic reviser. I didn't see your post, but we're on the same page.


I'm just too slow at posting to beat a rapid reviser, 20 years ago I would have been slicker!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Out today! Got a bit excited. One of my top guys on guitar and his wife!!


----------



## Itullian

Berlin Phil doing Mozart.
Fantastic


----------



## Tinker2Evers2Chance

Cherubini string quartets, Melos Quartet


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Lawrence Foster & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach Cantatas Vol/ 22* Ton Koopman and The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir on Challenge








The second disc from this 3 CD set containing:
- Mass in F BWV 233
- Mass in A BWV 234

plus 
- Wilhelm Friedmann Bach's Gaudete omnes populi - a Latin bersion of BWV 89, 1 & 5


----------



## Coach G

This afternoon, I loaded the CD player with five more from the CBS "Great Performances" series (the ones that look like newspaper headlines):

1. *BACH*: _Piano Concerto #1_ (Glenn Gould/Leonard Bernstein/Columbia Symphony Orchestra); _Piano Concertos #4 & 5_ (Glenn Gould/Vladimir Golschamm/Columbia Symphony Orchestra) 
2. *MOZART*: _Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra_ (Rafael Druian, violin/Abraham Skernick, viola/George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra); _Clarinet Concerto _(Robert Marcellus, clarinet/George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra)
3. *PROKOFIEV*: _Piano Concertos # 1 & 3_ (Gary Graffman/George Szell); _Piano Sonata #3_ (Gary Graffman)
4. *BEETHOVEN*: _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_ (Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra)
5. *RESPIGHI*: _The Fountains of Rome_; _The Pines of Rome_ (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra)

Here again, I first purchased all of the above from the CBS Records budget line of reissues on LP back in the 1980s when I was a teenager. Are these really the finest recordings of these pieces I've heard to date or do I just think so for sentimental reasons?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Khachaturian: _Violin Concerto in D minor_

From this new acquisition:










Fantastic! I have forgotten just how much I enjoy this concerto. It's probably been almost 9-10 years since I've heard it.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Coach G said:


> This afternoon, I loaded the CD player with five more from the CBS "Great Performances" series (the ones that look like newspaper headlines):
> 
> 1. *BACH*: _Piano Concerto #1_ (Glenn Gould/Leonard Bernstein/Columbia Symphony Orchestra); _Piano Concertos #4 & 5_ (Glenn Gould/Vladimir Golschamm/Columbia Symphony Orchestra)
> 2. *MOZART*: _Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra_ (Rafael Druian, violin/Abraham Skernick, viola/George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra); _Clarinet Concerto _(Robert Marcellus, clarinet/George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra)
> 3. *PROKOFIEV*: _Piano Concertos # 1 & 3_ (Gary Graffman/George Szell); _Piano Sonata #3_ (Gary Graffman)
> 4. *BEETHOVEN*: _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_ (Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra)
> 5. *RESPIGHI*: _The Fountains of Rome_; _The Pines of Rome_ (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra)
> 
> Here again, I first purchased all of the above from the CBS Records budget line of reissues on LP back in the 1980s when I was a teenager. Are these really the finest recordings of these pieces I've heard to date or do I just think so for sentimental reasons?


Well, if thinking Graffman/Szell Prokofiev is fantastic makes you sentimental, I'm right there with you! It's been a desert island recording for me going on 30 years now.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Neo Romanza said:


> Khachaturian: _Violin Concerto in D minor_
> 
> From this new acquisition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic! I have forgotten just how much I enjoy this concerto. It's probably been almost 9-10 years since I've heard it.


This is a great album. I need to listen to it again.


----------



## Dimace

One of the most ''painful'' for the competition piano performance ever. Such perfection in playing the instrument should be illegal, because he is exposing almost every piano performer in the history as mediocre or something worse. Piano for the immortality. One of my beloved YT videos. *Ravel - Piano Concerto with Michelangeli, Celibidache and LSO*. (The Concerto is starting at 5.10 min).


----------



## Bkeske

Wonderful album. London/Decca 1971.


----------



## Neo Romanza

BlackAdderLXX said:


> This is a great album. I need to listen to it again.


I certainly enjoyed the Khachaturian _Violin Concerto_ as it's been years since I've listened to it. I'll have to listen to the Prokofiev and Glazunov at some juncture.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139037


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

_Himmelskönig, sei willkommen_, Cantata for Palm Sunday, BWV 182
_Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen_, Cantata for the Third Sunday after Easter (Jubilate), BWV 12
_Erschallet, ihr Lieder, erklinget, ihr Saiten_, Cantata for Pentecost, BWV 172

The Bach Ensemble
Joshua Rifkin, director

1996, reissued 2001


----------



## SanAntone

Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte
TEODOR CURRENTZIS


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

So the YouTube algorithm has me in its grip right now...






I've never taken Yuja Wang seriously. The first couple of times I heard her was on YouTube and she on both occasions was wearing something totally ridiculous so I pegged her as someone who was trying to use her body to sell her music like some humans do. Man, I had it wrong. She's really incredible in this Schumann PC.


----------



## Bkeske

Angel. Unknown release, but per label, probably 1969.


----------



## pmsummer

OBRAS DE MUSICA
_Obras de Musica para Tecla, Arpa y Vihuela_
*Antonio de Cabezón*
Doulce Memoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - recorder, bassoon, direction
_
Ricecar_


----------



## Rogerx

Felix & Fanny Mendelssohn: Works for Cello and Piano

Johannes Moser (cello), Alasdair Beatson (piano)

Fanny: Capriccio in A flat
Fanny: Fantasia in G minor
Albumblatt Assai Tranquillo
Albumblatt in E minor, Op. 117
Cello Sonata No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 45
Cello Sonata No. 2 in D major, Op. 58
Song without Words for Cello & Piano, Op. 109
Variations concertantes Op. 17

Johannes Moser and Alasdair Beatson offer fine, full-blooded performances of all this repertoire. Beatson uses an Érard piano from 1837…allowing for maximum clarity and lightness in rapid passagework,...


----------



## 13hm13

Live recording not on CD ....

Cipriani Potter - Symphony No.3 in C-minor (1826)






Orchestra: Ulster Orchestra
Conductor: Jerzy Maksymiuk
Radio broadcast from 1995


----------



## 13hm13

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751)
6 Sonate da Chiesa, Opus 4

Ad Corda
Label: Brilliant Classics BC 94189
Recorded December 2010


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Fridays -

Another new acquisition:

_Six Ballet Scenes, "Choreographic Symphony", Op. 113_


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: String Sonatas

Camerata Bern, Thomas Füri

Sonata a quattro No. 1 in G major
Sonata a quattro No. 3 in C major
Sonata a quattro No. 4 in B flat major
Sonata a quattro No. 5 in E flat major


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Pleasant AM joy of the day
> 
> *Mozart
> Piano Sonata 4 in E Flat, K 282
> Piano Sonata 5 in G, K 283
> 
> Mitsuko Uchida
> *
> Mozart: Complete Piano Sonatas
> 
> View attachment 139017


Almost 12 hours later, some more *Mozart*.

This time it's his unusual *String Quintet No. 5 in D, K. 593*

It's the one with the funky contrapuntal finale. Nifty. I'm listening on Youtube, so all I know about the album is that it's

Violins: *Arthur Grumiaux* & Arpad Gérecz
Violas: Georges Janzer & Max Lesueur
Cello: Eva Czako

This quintet has a lot of the smartassiness that I love in Mozart . . . little things like surprise sfzs and deceptive cadences, and obtuse outbursts. The _*finale*_ also has these oddball full tacet bars for all 5 players, like a big ol' "shh" in the middle of nowhere.

And everyone seems to LOVE the _*Adagio*_ movement


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Goerne's now audibly careworn voice is well suited to this bleak, brooding programme of songs about isolation and resignation...One of the disc's great virtues is the deft, imaginative pianism... - Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, 20th March 2020


----------



## pianozach

*Mozart
Piano Sonata 4 in E Flat, K 282
Piano Sonata 5 in G, K 283

Mitsuko Uchida
*


BlackAdderLXX said:


> What are your thoughts on her cycle? I just picked them up on sale at Presto but am waiting for them to ship.


I haven't taken the time to listen to them all. And I won't. I checked them out of the library this March and downloaded them to my iTunes, but they only had the first 3 of the 5 discs, so I only have up to *Sonata #11*.

From a sound standpoint, they don't suck, although they're nothing special either.

*Uchida* doesn't pussyfoot around with her Mozart, and I like that. She has some passion when she's handling the sonatas, putting some stank on it when needed. And, damn, she's got the chops for the difficult sections, and makes it sound effortless.

Obviously, these two are earlier works from a nice green Mozart, so he's still sort of testing the waters . . . he's writing stuff to prove he should be taken seriously, yet there's a lot of indemic sassiness written into them. You can ignore it when you perform it, or you can embrace it.

That's why Mozart is the best . . . a great many of his compositions can work equally well as either background music, or enjoyed in a active listening.

So . . . I'd have to say that she's not flashy . . . she doesn't draw attention to herself - it's all about the sonatas. She gets an "A" from me. And Mozart gets an "A+".


----------



## pianozach

BlackAdderLXX said:


> So the YouTube algorithm has me in its grip right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never taken Yuja Wang seriously. The first couple of times I heard her was on YouTube and she on both occasions was wearing something totally ridiculous so I pegged her as someone who was trying to use her body to sell her music like some humans do. Man, I had it wrong. She's really incredible in this Schumann PC.


Yeah, Wang's the real deal.

Of course, I get a kick out of Astanova as well. 
*
Astanova* is a technically proficient wonder, but I tend to giggle uncontrollably on the inside at her interpretations. That's OK, there's many different ways to approach music.

*Astanova* is the *Herb Alpert* of the piano . . . no . . . the _*Andre Rieu *_of the piano. She's a classical Keith Emerson.

I don't really "get it" completely, but so the f what?

Actually, now that I think about it, *I* play a great deal like _*her*_ . . . flashy when I can muster up flashiness, often lacking in virtuoso _nuance_, interpretation on the fly; good one moment, amateurish the next. Maybe that's why her playing doesn't bother me.

Here. *Rach*'s *Moment Musicaux*. Gawd; she's got the chops, yet there's a lack of soul, and absence of heart. It's all technique. She's certainly much better than me. But _*I*_ can milk moments out of pieces like this, and make you lean forward in anticipation. I'm all about the passion. Her passion is her own fascination and exhilaration at how amazing she is.

I think this is one of her earlier videos . . . she hasn't really embraced her Russian Barbie look yet.


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Felix & Fanny Mendelssohn: Works for Cello and Piano
> 
> Johannes Moser (cello), Alasdair Beatson (piano)
> 
> Fanny: Capriccio in A flat
> Fanny: Fantasia in G minor
> Albumblatt Assai Tranquillo
> Albumblatt in E minor, Op. 117
> Cello Sonata No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 45
> Cello Sonata No. 2 in D major, Op. 58
> Song without Words for Cello & Piano, Op. 109
> Variations concertantes Op. 17
> 
> Johannes Moser and Alasdair Beatson offer fine, full-blooded performances of all this repertoire. Beatson uses an Érard piano from 1837…allowing for maximum clarity and lightness in rapid passagework,...


This makes me a bit sad.

I was supposed to present a concert of works of female composers with this June or July. I'd gotten the materials, and was working on some pieces (including some Fanny Mendelssohn) to determine the program.

Right before we got serious about locking in some dates, the pandemic hit, and the performance instantly became an "iffy" thing. I kept working at the pieces, but as the pandemic dragged on, I just gave up on the pieces. Sad. It's been an incredibly long time since I presented a truly all-Classical program in performance.


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> This makes me a bit sad.
> 
> I was supposed to present a concert of works of female composers with this June or July. I'd gotten the materials, and was working on some pieces (including some Fanny Mendelssohn) to determine the program.
> 
> Right before we got serious about locking in some dates, the pandemic hit, and the performance instantly became an "iffy" thing. I kept working at the pieces, but as the pandemic dragged on, I just gave up on the pieces. Sad. It's been an incredibly long time since I presented a truly all-Classical program in performance.


Better times are coming, mark my words.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus

Mitsuko Uchida (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Michael Spyres (Faust), Joyce DiDonato (Marguerite), Nicolas Courjal (Méphistophélès), Alexandre Duhamel (Brander)

Coro Gulbenkian, Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, John Nelson

Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
November 2019
Nouveauté
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Recording of the Week
22nd November 2019
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2019


----------



## mikeh375

BlackAdderLXX said:


> So the YouTube algorithm has me in its grip right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never taken Yuja Wang seriously. The first couple of times I heard her was on YouTube and she on both occasions was wearing something totally ridiculous so I pegged her as someone who was trying to use her body to sell her music like some humans do. Man, I had it wrong. She's really incredible in this Schumann PC.


If anyone else thinks of her in that manner, this should dispel any doubt about her pianism....This gives the famous Pollini recording a run for its money.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

These Französische Suiten are so utterly beautiful but not only that they are also comforting as almost no other music is able to.Yes I really love thse suites from the first time I heard them 45 years ago.
Leonhardt is playing them with a supreme aristocratic and yet tender way,really majestic.
Did I already mention that I love this music?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Stone Litany: Runes from a House for the Dead_ for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Text: fragments of Norse runic graffiti found in an Orcadian Neolithic burial chamber] (1973):










_Miss Donnithorne's Maggot_ - monodrama for mezzo-soprano, flute, clarinet, violin, cello, piano and percussion [Text: Randolph Stow] (1974):










_Psalm CXXIV_ - instrumental motet on early Scottish tunes for flute, bass clarinet, violin/viola, cello, guitar, glockenspiel and marimba (1974):
_Ave Maris Stella_ [_Hail, Star of the Sea_] for flute, clarinet, viola, cello, piano and marimba (1975):










Symphony no.1 for orchestra (1973-76):










_Westerlings_ for two sopranos, mezzo-soprano, two tenors, two baritones and unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: George Mackay Brown/_Pater Noster_ in Orkney Norse] (1977):


----------



## Enthusiast

Seeing a couple of posters playing the Mozart piano sonatas - a big favourite for me and music that seems to bloom in a variety of different performances - led me to this set which surprised me a few years ago. I love Arrau's playing but had not expected him to do Mozart so well. I cherry picked some sonatas - 5, 10, 11, 14.


----------



## sonance

Gabriel Pierné (1863 - 1937)

a selection of chamber music:

- Violin Sonata (1900)
- Piano Quintet (1916/17) 
- Pastorale (for woodwind quintet: flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, cor anglais; c. 1887) 
- Canzonetta (for clarinet and piano; c. 1887) 
- Sonata da camera (for flute, cello and piano; 1926) 
- Prelude and Fugue (for woodwind septet: 2 flutes, oboe, clarinet, 2 bassoons, cor anglais; 1903/04) - Pastorale variée (for wind septet: flute, oboe, clarinet, 2 bassoons, cor anglais, trumpet; 1898)
- Solo de concert for bassoon and piano ( 1898) 
- Giration (ballet for piano and ten instruments: 2 violins, viola, cello, double bass, flute, clarinet, 2 bassoons, trumpet, trombone, piano; 1933)
Christian Ivaldi, piano; Quatuor Louvigny; Solistes de l'Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg (timpani, 2 CDs)









and also:

- Cello Sonata (1922)
- Piano Trio (1920/21)
- Impromptu-Caprice (for harp; c. 1886)
- Variations libres et final (for flute, harp and strings: violin, viola, cello; 1932)
- Introduction et variations sur un thème populaire (for saxophone quartet; 1936)
- Voyage au pays du Tendre (for flute, harp and strings: violin, viola, cello; 1935)
Christian Ivaldi, piano; Quatuor de saxophones du Luxembourg; Solistes de l'Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg (timpani, 2 CDs)


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I don't know the music but the covers are entertaining.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Berlioz's great opus is one of my favourite operas. I can never understand why people go on about it being too long and why, even these days, it is often split into two parts. It's shorter than a lot of Wagner operas.


----------



## Bourdon

*La Belle Danse*


----------



## Rogerx

The Hyperion Schubert Edition - Complete Songs Volume 14

Schubert and the Classics

Thomas Hampson (baritone), Marie McLaughlin (soprano), Graham Johnson (piano).


----------



## Enthusiast

A disc I play often ... . It always cheers me up.


----------



## sonance

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I don't know the music but the covers are entertaining.


Enthusiast - The paintings are by Paul Charles Chocarne-Moreau (1855 - 1930). A Google search resp. link will lead you to more paintings:
https://www.google.com/search?q=pau...UMyaYKHWt4CmcQ_AUoAXoECBIQAw&biw=1280&bih=863

As for the music: I've seen high praise for the violin sonata and for sure it is an important work by Pierné. In a German review by klassik.com I read that the style of the violin sonata is on the very top of late romanticism, near to early Schönberg, and that the sound of the violin is powerful and warm. Powerful it is, but I find the violin too harsh, too screeching. I didn't like the violin sonata at all. The same reviewer finds the piano quintet to be boring, missing new ideas. I kind of liked it, though it's obviously derivative of Franck's quintet, and it overstays its welcome. The second CD of vol. 1 contains music that could be described as "salon music", very entertaining, very charming, but too sweet for listening without pauses in between.
https://magazin.klassik.com/reviews/reviews.cfm?TASK=review&REID=7994&RECID=11845

You might want to check a review by musicweb-international:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Feb07/Pierne_2c1110.htm

The works on vol. 2 give the impression of more seriousness, though still keeping a certain lightness.

All in all I found it interesting to renew my impression of Pierné: that his music can be enjoyable, but that it doesn't stir a strong inclinement to explore any further ...


----------



## Malx

A couple of concertos played by the excellent Julia Fischer this morning.

Bruch and Glazunov from the discs below.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Preludes, Fugues & Chorals

Nikolai Lugansky (piano)

There is much fine piano playing here. Nikolai Lugansky not only storms Franck's barns with authority and rich tone but in the quieter passages finds a tenderness for which the composer has not... - BBC Music Magazine, June 2020, (Performance) /


----------



## Shosty

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

Carlos Kleiber, Wiener Philharmoniker

Been ages since I last visited the fifth, so I figured I'd visit one of my favorite conductors as well. I love this recording.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Rubinstein: Symphony #2
Fuat Mansurov & USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Started the morning with Rihards Dubra's "A Child's Prayer" (FLAC file) off of this release from the San Antonio Chamber Choir:






Now listening to Paul McCreesh leading the Gabrieli Consort in music dedicated to the Virgin Mary:


----------



## Bourdon

*Couperin-Lully-Marais-Muffat-Campra*

CD5


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nice! I love Tarrega and his bold transcriptions  Patrik Kleemola doing a great job here!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christus am Ölberge, Elegischer Gesang

Hanna-Leena Haapamäki, Jussi Myllys, Niklas Spångberg

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Leif Segerstam


----------



## aioriacont

I'm in a John Cage's 4'33" non-stop marathon


----------



## Tinker2Evers2Chance

Boccherini string quartets Op.26, Ensemble Symposium. And I feel it's a fine early start to the day.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Definitely one of my favorite Beethoven pianists.

piano sonatas 2 & 3 +WoO "Kurfürsten-sonatan


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

pianozach said:


> *Mozart
> Piano Sonata 4 in E Flat, K 282
> Piano Sonata 5 in G, K 283
> 
> Mitsuko Uchida
> *
> 
> I haven't taken the time to listen to them all. And I won't. I checked them out of the library this March and downloaded them to my iTunes, but they only had the first 3 of the 5 discs, so I only have up to *Sonata #11*.
> 
> From a sound standpoint, they don't suck, although they're nothing special either.
> 
> *Uchida* doesn't pussyfoot around with her Mozart, and I like that. She has some passion when she's handling the sonatas, putting some stank on it when needed. And, damn, she's got the chops for the difficult sections, and makes it sound effortless.
> 
> Obviously, these two are earlier works from a nice green Mozart, so he's still sort of testing the waters . . . he's writing stuff to prove he should be taken seriously, yet there's a lot of indemic sassiness written into them. You can ignore it when you perform it, or you can embrace it.
> 
> That's why Mozart is the best . . . a great many of his compositions can work equally well as either background music, or enjoyed in a active listening.
> 
> So . . . I'd have to say that she's not flashy . . . she doesn't draw attention to herself - it's all about the sonatas. She gets an "A" from me. And Mozart gets an "A+".


I ended up getting them since they were like $15 on sale at Presto. I thought her playing was good too but the recorded sound of her piano was good not great but it seemed to be the best of the 'recommended' cycles. I actually liked Klára Würtz a lot but really didn't like the recorded sound of her piano. Both the tone and the engineering were both meh.

I appreciate your input. I got the Uchida on sale so I don't feel bad about it and if I ever get into these pieces enough to get something in addition, great. If not I suppose they are a good baseline. There's only a couple of the sonatas that I know anything about anyways.



pianozach said:


> Yeah, Wang's the real deal.
> 
> Of course, I get a kick out of Astanova as well.
> *
> Astanova* is a technically proficient wonder, but I tend to giggle uncontrollably on the inside at her interpretations. That's OK, there's many different ways to approach music.
> 
> *Astanova* is the *Herb Alpert* of the piano . . . no . . . the _*Andre Rieu *_of the piano. She's a classical Keith Emerson.
> 
> I don't really "get it" completely, but so the f what?
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, *I* play a great deal like _*her*_ . . . flashy when I can muster up flashiness, often lacking in virtuoso _nuance_, interpretation on the fly; good one moment, amateurish the next. Maybe that's why her playing doesn't bother me.
> 
> Here. *Rach*'s *Moment Musicaux*. Gawd; she's got the chops, yet there's a lack of soul, and absence of heart. It's all technique. She's certainly much better than me. But _*I*_ can milk moments out of pieces like this, and make you lean forward in anticipation. I'm all about the passion. Her passion is her own fascination and exhilaration at how amazing she is.
> 
> I think this is one of her earlier videos . . . she hasn't really embraced her Russian Barbie look yet.


I'll check it out but the Andre Rieu comparison doesn't make me excited about it.


----------



## aioriacont

I am a huge fan of Uchida. I love how she cares on considering all repeats in Schubert's sonatas. That's one of the reasons I love her piano works, especially for our dear Schubert, and that's why I love Mutti in his symphonies.
If the composers' repeats are in the score, why omit them? For me that's the same as recomposing.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

mikeh375 said:


> If anyone else thinks of her in that manner, this should dispel any doubt about her pianism....This gives the famous Pollini recording a run for its money.


Thanks I'll check it out. It seems like most of her piano concerto performances are YouTube videos not recordings? I see a couple of things in her discography - mostly Rach #2 and such is there any proper recordings of her concerti that you recommend?


----------



## Enthusiast

Having been uplifted by Andreas Staier it was time to be trundled off into melancholy by him. But actually this is ultimately quite uplifting, too.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

This morning Beethoven SQ #14-16 and since you lot keep throwing the Julia Fischer Russian works in my face, I guess we'll do that too!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.7 in E major, WAB 107. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

I've been listening more to the late Karajan/Vienna recording of the 7th lately, and this one by comparison sounds a lot more dynamic, intense, and dramatic. Karajan sounds downright meditative by comparison. But in my eyes, there is more than one way to bring it home with Bruckner, and I quite like both (though ultimately I think I do prefer the Karajan/Vienna). I want more recordings of the 7th. It's really making a lot of sense for me lately. Of all the composers that I listen to frequently and enjoy, Bruckner must be the most elusive. Sometimes his music doesn't make a whole lot of sense for me, other times it's the most divine sound imaginable.


----------



## Tinker2Evers2Chance

Boccherini, guitar quintets, Yepes and the Melos Quartet.


----------



## mikeh375

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Thanks I'll check it out. It seems like most of her piano concerto performances are YouTube videos not recordings? I see a couple of things in her discography - mostly Rach #2 and such is there any proper recordings of her concerti that you recommend?


Nothing on CD as far as I'm concerned my lord, no cunning plans niether, others might know about her discography. I got to know her via YT. If you are in the mood though, check out her Prokofiev ....


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Hannes Minnaar (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend



> BBC Music Magazine October 2015
> 
> Characterful accounts of Beethoven's final two piano concertos from a young Dutch pianist already making an impressive mark. His lively grace is matched by the sensitive Netherlands musicians and De Vriend


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

mikeh375 said:


> Nothing on CD as far as I'm concerned my lord, no cunning plans niether, others might know about her discography. I got to know her via YT. If you are in the mood though, check out her Prokofiev ....


Thanks. I will. This is literally my favorite Piano Concerto of all time.


----------



## Biwa

A Lute by Sixtus Rauwolf: French and German Baroque Music

Jakob Lindberg


----------



## Vasks

_Celebrating the Fourth of July with LPs_

*Claude Almand - John Gilbert: A Steamboat Overture (Mester/Louisville)
Virgil Thomson - The Plow that Broke the Plains (Stokowski/Vanguard)
William Mayer - Country Fair (Nagel Brass/CRI)
William Schuman - New England Triptych (Hanson/Mercury)
John Philip Sousa - The Liberty Bell (Fennell/Mercury)*


----------



## The3Bs

At last ... after a hard week with no free time and too many conf calls....

Schubert ‎- Piano Sonatas D.958, 959, 960









Murray Perahia

After listening to some young guns on these Sonatas I wanted to go back to some of the more established artists... and realized I had never heard Mr Perahia's Schubert!!!!

Here we have the last 3 sonatas and they are as well played as some of the other greats... For me it still does not displace my favorites but I was bowled over by:
D.958 - IV. Allegro - Uau!... what an approach... he brings out the singing and dancing part of the music marvelously
D.959 - I. Allegro - very good start ... a pity his II. Andantino was more of a fast walk to start with ... but then he brings the contrasts very well....
The D.960 will have to be revisited again....


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with Staier in a disc that shows why I did so. Almost over-familiar (if great) music played so well that it is a fresh and powerful experience. No tricks or novelties, just sound playing that hits the spot.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Starting my day of American music with the Barber Violin Concerto from what I believe to be its finest recording:


----------



## The3Bs

Schubert ‎- Piano Sonatas D.958, 959, 960









Michael Endres

Sampling the last three soon after Mr Perahia... 
Michael Endres complete set is available at super budget and I was tempted.... so decided to give it a try via Spotify. 
Very well recorded and also very well interpreted... in places I like it better than Perahia but I still can not point out any major points that might have swept me...

Question to fellow TC'ers... is the cycle really worth it?


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Late arrival.


----------



## fofi

Went skateboarding while listening to Bach's most famous Chaconne in D Minor this morning!


----------



## The3Bs

Á Portuguesa - Iberian Concertos & Sonatas









Andreas Staier
Laurence Cummings
Orquestra Barroca Casa Da Música

William Corbett: Concerto "Alla Portuguesa" Op. VIII No. 7, B-Dur
Carlos Seixas: Concerto A 4 Con Vv. E Cimbalo Obligato
Domenico Scarlatti: Sonata For Harpsichord K 8
Domenico Scarlatti Sonata For Harpsichord K 13
Domenico Scarlatti Sonata For Harpsichord K 173
Carlos Seixas: Concerto A 4 Con Vv, E Cimbalo Obligato
Charles Avison: Concerto Grosso No. 5
Luigi Boccherini: Quintettino "Musica Notturna Delle Strade Di Madrid" Op. 30 No. 6

Absolutely concur with Enthusiast.... charming CD with very nice music ... and brightly recorded.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 7
> 
> Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Late arrival.


Sorry it was late! And? Do you like it as much as I did? Or are you one of the many who I predicted might not like it too much?


----------



## pianozach

Because it got some good traction yesterday, I went with two more of the Mozart Piano Sonatas from my truncated *Mitsuko Uchida* collection, the last two.

It's a shame . . . I'd have loved to have heard her approach to #15 in F, as it's been a part of my standard classical repertoire for well over 40 years.

But this morning its

*Piano Sonata #10 In C, K 330
Piano Sonata #11 In A, K 331
*
Again, solid playing, and the _*first mvt*_. of the *#11* is just another wonderfully surprising _*"Oh, that's where that tune is from"*_ moment. And then Mozart decided to make it a set of Variations. A master at that he is. And Uchida's a great Mozart player.

I wasn't familiar with the *10th*, and almost laughed myself silly with his ending of the 3rd movement . . . *"Here's the end - you can all clap now!"*.

. . . . And, of course, #11 ends with the very, very, very popular *Rondo alla Turca*. Uchida plays it perfectly, knowing when it's appropriate to strongarm a section, as though she is an orchestra, yet light and delicate for other sections.

Speaking of variations, I do a similar parlour game with pieces as well . . . playing a song, then creating different settings . . . like setting it to a Tango rhythm, or with a boogie woogie bass, or with a Mozartian vibe . . . . or in a minor key . . . . whatever comes to mind.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Excerpts from "Vanessa"_










_Must the Winter Come So Soon?_ is one of the most hauntingly beautiful opera arias I've ever heard. It certainly stays with you long after it's over.


----------



## Knorf

*Alberto Ginastera*: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
Cuarteto Latinoamericano


----------



## Neo Romanza

_The Red Pony_


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

mikeh375 said:


> Nothing on CD as far as I'm concerned my lord, no cunning plans niether, others might know about her discography. I got to know her via YT. If you are in the mood though, check out her Prokofiev ....


This video is blocked here in BurgerLand but I just watched her with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Daniele Gatti and it was good. Her wardrobe was pretty ridiculous but she was on fire.


----------



## sonance

Francis Poulenc (1899 - 1963)

Starting with selections of chamber music:

- Élegie (for horn and piano; 1956)
- Sonata for flute and piano (1956/57)
Lucien Thévet, horn; Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute; Francis Poulenc, piano (accord)










- Sonata for oboe and piano (1962)
- Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon (1926)
- Sonata for violin and piano (1942/43)
- Sonata for clarinet and piano (1962)
- Sonata for piano and cello (1940-48)
- Sonata for two pianos (1953)
- Sonata for piano four-hands (1918, rev. 1939)
- Sonata for horn, trumpet and trombone (1922)
Alexandre Tharaud, piano, Olivier Doise, oboe; Laurent Lefèvre, bassoon; Graf Mourja, violin; Ronald Van Spaendonck, clarinet, Françoise Groben, cello; François Chaplin, piano; Guy Touvron, trumpet; Jacques Mayer, trombone (naxos; 5 CDs)










now continuing with orchestral music:

- Concert Champêtre (for harpsichord and orchestra; 1928)
- Organ Concerto (1934-38)
- Sinfonietta (1947)
Maggie Cole, harpsichord; Gillian Weir, organ; City of London Sinfonia/Richard Hickox (virgin; 2 CDs)










to be continued tomorrow


----------



## Neo Romanza

BlackAdderLXX said:


> This video is blocked here in BurgerLand but I just watched her with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Daniele Gatti and it was good. Her wardrobe was pretty ridiculous but she was on fire.


I find Yuja Wang to be an outstanding technician on the piano, but nothing more. I've never listened to one of her performances and thought "Now, that was fantastic!" Like I remember people raving about her recording of the Ravel _Piano Concertos_ and just shaking my head in disbelief. She is rarely a penetrating or emotionally searching pianist --- superficial is how I would describe her.


----------



## Enthusiast

Staying with the keyboard but not the Baroque. This is a fine record.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schubert - Winterreise*
Peter Schreier (tenor), Sviatoslav Richter (piano), recorded live in 1985 at the reopening of the Semperoper Dresden

It's a scorching summer day, so I thought I'd go along with Schubert on his winter journey. This performance is an instant classic, incredibly penetrating and artful. Too bad about the respiratory-challenged audience though.


----------



## The3Bs

pianozach said:


> Because it got some good traction yesterday, I went with two more of the Mozart Piano Sonatas from my truncated *Mitsuko Uchida* collection, the last two.
> 
> It's a shame . . . I'd have loved to have heard her approach to #15 in F, as it's been a part of my standard classical repertoire for well over 40 years.
> 
> But this morning its
> 
> *Piano Sonata #10 In C, K 330
> Piano Sonata #11 In A, K 331
> *
> Again, solid playing, and the _*first mvt*_. of the *#11* is just another wonderfully surprising _*"Oh, that's where that tune is from"*_ moment. And then Mozart decided to make it a set of Variations. A master at that he is. And Uchida's a great Mozart player.
> 
> I wasn't familiar with the *10th*, and almost laughed myself silly with his ending of the 3rd movement . . . *"Here's the end - you can all clap now!"*.
> 
> . . . . And, of course, #11 ends with the very, very, very popular *Rondo alla Turca*. Uchida plays it perfectly, knowing when it's appropriate to strongarm a section, as though she is an orchestra, yet light and delicate for other sections.
> 
> Speaking of variations, I do a similar parlour game with pieces as well . . . playing a song, then creating different settings . . . like setting it to a Tango rhythm, or with a boogie woogie bass, or with a Mozartian vibe . . . . or in a minor key . . . . whatever comes to mind.


I tend to like Lili Kraus or "early" Maria Joāo Pires on these .....
I am not sure why but never managed like Uchida on Mozart or Schubert... but that was many years ago... oh boy!!! Time for another attempt ....


----------



## The3Bs

First listen: Salonen - Cello Concerto









Yo-Yo Ma
Esa-Pekka Salonen
Los Angeles Philharmonic

Some interesting ideas and brilliant playing from Mr Ma!!!


----------



## aioriacont

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Schubert - Winterreise*
> Peter Schreier (tenor), Sviatoslav Richter (piano), recorded live in 1985 at the reopening of the Semperoper Dresden


this combination is pure magic.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

The3Bs said:


> First listen: Salonen - Cello Concerto
> 
> View attachment 139070
> 
> 
> Yo-Yo Ma
> Esa-Pekka Salonen
> Los Angeles Philharmonic
> 
> Some interesting ideas and brilliant playing from Mr Ma!!!


Yes, but what do you think of the work itself?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various works part four for the rest of today.

_The Lighthouse_ - chamber opera in one act with prologue [Libretto: Peter Maxwell Davies] (1979):










_Black Pentecost_ for mezzo-soprano, baritone and orchestra [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1979):










_Solstice of Light_ - cantata for tenor, mixed choir and organ [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1979):










Symphony no.2 for orchestra (1980):


----------



## Tinker2Evers2Chance

Boccherini concerto for cello, du Pre, English Chamber Orchestra, Barenboim.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Sextet_


----------



## The3Bs

Neo Romanza said:


> Yes, but what do you think of the work itself?


Oh! I knew that someone was going to ask that question.

What I can say is that I want to listen to it again. That is generally a sign that I liked what I heard (good enough soundscape to get me curious) but at the moment I can't yet make any statements on the work.
Watch this space ... maybe later or tomorrow.

I did see/read some reviews ... but it looked like most people where concentrating on the CD length than the work itself.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Neo Romanza said:


> Starting my day of American music with the Barber Violin Concerto from what I believe to be its finest recording:


After seeing your post I had to listen to this again. What a fantastic performance. And that Presto at the end is insane!


----------



## Red Terror

Nothing like a great film score done by a REAL composer.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Neo Romanza said:


> I find Yuja Wang to be an outstanding technician on the piano, but nothing more. I've never listened to one of her performances and thought "Now, that was fantastic!" Like I remember people raving about her recording of the Ravel _Piano Concertos_ and just shaking my head in disbelief. She is rarely a penetrating or emotionally searching pianist --- superficial is how I would describe her.


I hear you. The video of Prokofiev PC#3 I watched had all kinds of comments about her being the best ever and such. I thought she was a great player. Anyone who can play a piece like that has to be at least that IMO. People use different words to rank but I think for my own use, great is a fair word to use for anyone who can play a Prokofiev 3. That said, she is nowhere near an Argerich or a Graffman IMO. And then the orchestral performance was nothing like Abbado or Szell either. But it's always fun to watch a performance of such a thrilling piece, even if she's not in danger of being the greatest of all time.


----------



## Enthusiast

For an end to today's listening:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The3Bs said:


> I tend to like Lili Kraus or "early" Maria Joāo Pires on these .....
> I am not sure why but never managed like Uchida on Mozart or Schubert... but that was many years ago... oh boy!!! Time for another attempt ....


I'll have to give Kraus a try. I thought Pires was a great player, but her recordings weren't what I was looking for.


----------



## Tinker2Evers2Chance

Rodrigo, guitar pieces, Yepes


----------



## Merl

The first of many this week.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 9, "Le Fosse Ardeatine"_










A gnarly, craggy work, but I dig it.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Piano Concerto
Schubert: Fantasy
Sviatoslav Richter, Bayerisches Staatsorchester & Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Tinker2Evers2Chance

Mozart, Horn concerto no.1 In D, K.386b, Hogner, Vienna Phil., Bohm.


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphonies Nos. 4, Op. 47 & 5, Op. 100
London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

Extremely great performances; for me these are reference recordings.


----------



## The3Bs

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I'll have to give Kraus a try. I thought Pires was a great player, but her recordings weren't what I was looking for.


You will not regret the time spent listening to Lili Kraus...
With Pires, it depends what you are looking for... She did record the sonatas in the seventies for Denon and then later again for DG. They could not be more different ... you can see that the first is from a young artist, full of energy, verve and a nice mixture of articulation and rubato and then for DG she mellowed a lot.... and we get a more romantic Mozart....


----------



## The3Bs

Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 10 In C Major, K330. (300h) & Piano Sonata No. 11 In A Major, K331 (300i)

CD3 from:








Lili Kraus

So clean... articulated and singing Mozart...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Samuel Barber*: Violin Concerto, op.14. Isaac Stern, Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic

I must confess to not really being the biggest Stern fan. In fact, his playing does little to nothing for me at all, and this is no exception. But Lenny's accompaniment really steals the show in this case, w/ playing from the New Yorkers that is as warm, rich, and expansive as one ought to expect. As for the work, I'm enjoying it more than ever, and I suppose today would be a good day to finally continue onto the Schuman works on the disc that I've never gotten the chance to check out-it's our Independence Day and I'm just now getting around to hearing something by an American composer. Admittedly, I've never given Bill Schuman's music a fair shot.


----------



## Rambler

*Gluck: Iphigenie en Aulide (high;ights*): John Eliot Gardiner on apex








Highlights from Gluck's opera 'Iphigenie en Audlide'. This single disc is my sole disc devoted to Gluck. Mid eighteenth century opera is not exactly my favorite genre and I have not felt compelled to explore more of Gluck. This opera is quite appealing though, with music in a more natural manner, rather than the vocal gymnastics favored by so many operas by other composers of the period.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Samuel Barber*: Violin Concerto, op.14. Isaac Stern, Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
> 
> I must confess to not really being the biggest Stern fan. In fact, his playing does little to nothing for me at all, and this is no exception. But Lenny's accompaniment really steals the show in this case, w/ playing from the New Yorkers that is as warm, rich, and expansive as one ought to expect. As for the work, I'm enjoying it more than ever, and I suppose today would be a good day to finally continue onto the Schuman works on the disc that I've never gotten the chance to check out-it's our Independence Day and I'm just now getting around to hearing something by an American composer. Admittedly, I've never given Bill Schuman's music a fair shot.


& onto *William Schuman*: To Thee Old Cause for oboe & orchestra (I don't have the case in front of me and I don't know who the soloist is here). Hmm, it seems this work doesn't really get me going. It's very slow, bleak, and sparse. I'm not sure where the composer is trying to take me. Perhaps this is not a good entry point into his works.


----------



## Tinker2Evers2Chance

Brahms, Piano Quartet No. 3, Beaux Arts Trio, Trampler.


----------



## 13hm13

VC1 on this ....








Foerster - Violin Concertos - Ivan Ženatý


----------



## Malx

Mendelssohn, String Quartet No 6 - Henschel Quartet.
(streamed via Qobuz).


----------



## Tinker2Evers2Chance

Brahms, Piano trio no.1, Katchen, Suk, Starker.


----------



## pmsummer

LE MONDE DE SAINTE-COLOMBE
_Une Sélection de Concerts à Deux Violes Esgales_
*Jean de Sainte Colombe* (1640? - 1700?)
Les Voix Humaines - viols
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Malx

Witold Lutoslawski, Symphony No 2 - Finnish RSO, Hannu Lintu.
(Qobuz).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Alan Rawsthorne: Symphonies No's.1-3
David Lloyd-Jones & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra 
Charlotte Ellett (Soprano) - Symphony No.2 *

First listen and so far, the first Symphony is quite impressive.


----------



## Knorf

*György Ligeti*: Piano Concerto
Ueli Wiget
Ensemble Modern, Peter Eötvös

This is the world premiere recording of this great concerto, and probably my still my favorite performance.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: The Cello Sonatas* Rostropovich and Richter on Phillips








Excellent performances with adequate rather than outstanding recording. This 2 disc set covers Beethoven's five cello sonatas. I'm a big fan of these works - preferring them over the violin sonatas. Unlike the violin sonatas we have early, mid and late period Beethoven represented. I guess they'll never match the popularity of the violin sonatas (Spring Sonata and Kreutzer in particular) - but i love their rather gruffer charms.


----------



## Malx

Witold Lutoslawski, Symphony No 1 - Finnish RSO, Hannu Lintu.
(Qobuz)


----------



## Itullian

Rambler said:


> *Beethoven: The Cello Sonatas* Rostropovich and Richter on Phillips
> View attachment 139089
> 
> 
> Excellent performances with adequate rather than outstanding recording. This 2 disc set covers Beethoven's five cello sonatas. I'm a big fan of these works - preferring them over the violin sonatas. Unlike the violin sonatas we have early, mid and late period Beethoven represented. I guess they'll never match the popularity of the violin sonatas (Spring Sonata and Kreutzer in particular) - but i love their rather gruffer charms.


Try Gulda, Fournier. my favorite. much better sound too


----------



## Neo Romanza

flamencosketches said:


> *Samuel Barber*: Violin Concerto, op.14. Isaac Stern, Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
> 
> I must confess to not really being the biggest Stern fan. In fact, his playing does little to nothing for me at all, and this is no exception. But Lenny's accompaniment really steals the show in this case, w/ playing from the New Yorkers that is as warm, rich, and expansive as one ought to expect. As for the work, I'm enjoying it more than ever, and I suppose today would be a good day to finally continue onto the Schuman works on the disc that I've never gotten the chance to check out-it's our Independence Day and I'm just now getting around to hearing something by an American composer. Admittedly, I've never given Bill Schuman's music a fair shot.


Yeah, Stern isn't my cup of tea either. Never have understood the 'hype' surrounding his playing. I agree that Bernstein steals the show. I wish Bernstein had recorded the Barber VC again but with a better soloist. William Schuman is a fantastic composer, IMHO. One of the great American composers. His eight symphonies are all amazing and, of course, I say _eight_ because his 1st and 2nd symphonies were withdrawn by the composer and I'm surprised they haven't been recorded, but maybe there's something set up in his trust where they'll never be performed? Anyone here have any ideas about this?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Speaking of Schuman...

NP: The 7th


----------



## Itullian

Wow!
HIPsters need not apply.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139091


*Sir Hamilton Harty*

Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto
The Children of Lir
Variations on a Dublin Air
The Londonderry Air
Ode to a Nightingale
A Comedy Overture
An Irish Symphony
In Ireland
With the Wild Geese

Heather Harper, soprano
Ralph Holmes, violin
Malcom Binns, piano
Ulster Orchestra
Bryden Thomson, conductor

1979-1983, compiled 1996, remastered 2004


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mahler: Symphony #9
Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony-Concerto in E minor, Op. 125_


----------



## Merl

Tabula Rasa and then bed. I've always loved this piece.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Merl said:


> Tabula Rasa and then bed. I've always loved this piece.
> 
> View attachment 139100


Yes and this ECM recording, for me, is still the best performance of it.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139102


*Peter Tchaikovsky*

1812 Overture, op. 49
Marche Slave, op. 31
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Capriccio Italien, op. 45
Hamlet Fantasy Overture, op. 67

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

recorded 1957-1970, compilation 2004


----------



## ribonucleic

Neo Romanza said:


> Yes and this ECM recording, for me, is still the best performance of it.


Are any of the non-ECM Pärt recordings superior to their ECM counterparts?


----------



## Neo Romanza

ribonucleic said:


> Are any of the non-ECM Pärt recordings superior to their ECM counterparts?


That's an excellent question. I don't much care for the ECM performance of _Symphony No. 3_ with Kaljuste as I find the Paavo Järvi on Virgin Classics to be much better. I also think Paavo Järvi did a better job in all of the string orchestra works like _Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten_, _Silouan's Song_, _Summa_, etc. Where ECM rules the day for me, besides in _Tabula Rasa_, are works like _Te Deum_, _Miserere_, _Passio_ and a few others.


----------



## starthrower

Competing with the fireworks this evening.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Krommer: Concertos for 2 Clarinets and Orchestra Op.35 & Op.91 / Rossini: Variations

Sabine Meyer/Wolfgang Meyer/Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn/Jörg Faerber, Wolfgang Meyer (clarinet), Sabine Meyer (clarinet)

Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> Sorry it was late! And? Do you like it as much as I did? Or are you one of the many who I predicted might not like it too much?


After just one spin.....I am flabbergasted, spectacular sound and I think you are right, I do think old school conductor lovers are not going to like it but I am glad having it .


----------



## Rogerx

DaddyGeorge said:


> Mahler: Symphony #9
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Carlo Maria Giulini
> 
> View attachment 139093


Classic recording, stunning !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Speaking of stunning...

NP: Korngold's VC










This concerto from Korngold has always been a favorite of mine and this Mutter performance is sublime. Previn's conducting is also spot-on. Of course, he was no stranger to Korngold's music.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann - Works for Cello & Piano

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Abendlied (No. 12 from Klavierstücke für kleine und große Kinder, Op. 85)
Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Klavierstücke (12) für kleine und große Kinder, Op. 85
Liederkreis, Op. 39
Romances (3), Op. 94
Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102
Violin Sonata No. 1 in A minor, Op. 105


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin & Brahms: Ballades

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Classic FM Magazine

not since Vladimir Ashkenazy's classic 1964 set for Decca have Chopin's Ballades sounded so emotionally rich and imposing as they do here.

Gramophone Magazine November 2006

Tiberghien's Chopin is not short of poetic sensibility, opting for the emotional reserve and narrow dynamic range that the composer himself adopted. The Brahms is thoroughly convincing, the murderous tale depicted in No 1 ("Edward") chillingly recreated, No 3 (Intermezzo) beautifully voiced with genuinely produced, hardly audible responses to Brahms's ppp markings.


----------



## vincula

Neo Romanza said:


> Yes and this ECM recording, for me, is still the best performance of it.


Thanks for the inspiration. I'm listening to this one right now:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin

Teresa Kubiak (Tatyana), Bernd Weikl (Eugene Onegin), Stuart Burrows (Lensky), Julia Hamari (Olga), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Gremin), Enid Hartle (Filipyevna), Anna Reynolds (Larina), Michel Sénéchal (Triquet), Richard Van Allan (Zaretzky), William Mason (Captain)

Royal Opera House Covent Garden, John Alldis Choir
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1974-06-23
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Acadarchist

Good to see some love for Rubbra.


----------



## Merl

Time to get stuck into more Mendelssohn for the weekly quartet thread.


----------



## Malx

I reached for the Berglund Icon box as it needed the dust knocking of it - shame on me. 
I played Shostakovich's Symphony No 5 performed by the Bournemouth SO, not necessarily an obvious dream team for Shostakovich but this is an excellent recording, truth is, I'd forgotten how good Berglund's Shostakovich is.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

_Sinfonia Concertante_ for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn, strings and timpani (1982):










_Into the Labyrinth_ - cantata for tenor and chamber orchestra [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1983):
_Sinfonietta Accademica_ for chamber orchestra (1983):










_Lullabye For Lucy_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1981):
_One Star, at Last_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1984):










Symphony no.3 for orchestra (1984):










_An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise_ for orchestra, with bagpipes for the finale (1985):


----------



## sonance

Francis Poulenc (1899 - 1963), continued

- Concerto for two pianos (1932)
- Concerto for piano (1949)
- Aubade (concerto choreographique, for piano and 18 instruments; 1929)
Éric Le Sage, piano; Frank Braley, piano; Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège/Stéphane Denève (cypres)

in this box:









this is the original:









now turning to vocal music:

selections:

- Banalités (poems by Guillaume Apollinaire; 1940)
- Tel jour telle nuit (text by Paul Éluard; 1936/37)
- Dernier poème (text by Robert Desnos; 1956)
- C (poem by Louis Aragon; 1943)
- Priez pour paix (poem by Charles d'Orléans; 1938)
- Chansons villageoises (1942)
Michel Piquemal, baritone; Christine Lajarrige, piano (naxos)










- Un soir de neige (short cantata; text by Paul Éluard; for six mixed voices or chorus a cappella; 1944)
- Figure humaine (cantata; text by Paul Éluard; for double mixed chorus; 1943)
- Quatre petites prières de saint François d'Assise (for male choir; 1948)
- Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence (1938/39)
RIAS Kammerchor/Daniel Reuss resp. Marcus Creed (motets) (harmonia mundi, 2 CDs)


----------



## The3Bs

Schubert ‎- The Last Three Piano Sonatas D. 958, 959, 960

from:








Alfred Brendel

Well.... what to say... I wish I could play as him...
I will have to wear my flame proof jacket after this but his Schubert still does not move me...
For the D. 958 and D.949 I feel he just wants to dispatch that as soon as possible, almost like he was contractually forced to record them and he just got on with it...
The D.960 is a bit better but still IMHO he just plays the notes, marvelously well, but does not convey the Drama, the dance, the singing that I hear somewhere else...
As mentioned above he does not put a foot wrong using a (for me) too perfect articulation approach that highlights a lot of details here are there (a major thing with Brendel and something that works wonderfully well with his Mozart) but at a cost of the overall architecture of the pieces... I also feel his left hand could be more expressive here and there to add more depth ...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Vivaldi: Cello Concertos
Christophe Coin, Academy of Ancient Music & Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Volume 1

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)

Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69


----------



## Tinker2Evers2Chance

Schubert, piano sonatas D958 and 959, Pollini.


----------



## canouro

*Handel - Organ Concertos Op. 7*
Academy Of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr ‎








*Henry Purcell - Instrumental music*
Thomas Hengelbrock, Freiburger Barockorchester








*Rameau ‎- Une Symphonie Imaginaire*
Les Musiciens Du Louvre, Marc Minkowski








*Lalande - Majesté*
Ensemble Aedes, Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre ‎








*Lotti - Zelenka - Bach*
Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Balthasar-Neumann-Ensemble, Thomas Hengelbrock


----------



## The3Bs

Salonen - Cello Ceoncerto









Yo-Yo Ma
Esa-Pekka Salonen
Los Angeles Philharmonic

I am starting to really enjoy this.
For starters, it is a very well recorded/engineered disc.
The soundscape is fantastic providing a platform where Yo-Yo Ma can excel.
From the work point of view you can see influences from previous as well as current Finnish composers and also some Shostakovich (!)... however the 3rd movement moves away from all that and takes in some more modern (a hint of Jazz?) slant...


----------



## Enthusiast

One way of waking up in the morning.


----------



## mikeh375

The3Bs said:


> Salonen - Cello Ceoncerto
> 
> View attachment 139122
> 
> 
> Yo-Yo Ma
> Esa-Pekka Salonen
> Los Angeles Philharmonic
> 
> I am starting to really enjoy this.
> For starters, it is a very well recorded/engineered disc.
> The soundscape is fantastic providing a platform where Yo-Yo Ma can excel.
> From the work point of view you can see influences from previous as well as current Finnish composers and also some Shostakovich (!)... however the 3rd movement moves away from all that and takes in some more modern (a hint of Jazz?) slant...


....I want it.......


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov & Ravel: Piano Works

Hannes Minnaar (piano)

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
Ravel: Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: La Vallee des Cloches (Miroirs No. 5)
Ravel: Noctuelles (Miroirs No. 1)
Ravel: Oiseaux tristes (Miroirs No. 2)
Ravel: Une barque sur l'océan (Miroirs No. 3)
Ravel: Sonatine


----------



## Rogerx

Acadarchist said:


> Good to see some love for Rubbra.


Please do tell us your favorite works .


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

Gaspard de la Nuit


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach In America ( and Ibert)

Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler

Ibert: Divertissement
Offenbach: Barcarolle (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Offenbach: Genevieve Galop
Offenbach: Intermezzo from The Tales of Hoffmann
Offenbach: Introduction (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Offenbach: La Belle Helene Overture
Offenbach: La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein - Overture
Offenbach: Musette
Offenbach: Orphée aux Enfers Overture


----------



## vincula

Sofia & Anne-Sophie. _In tempus præsens
_









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

More fine fare from the Berglund box - Disc 8.

Vaughan Williams - Symphony No 4, The Lark Ascending (Barry Griffiths, Violin) & Oboe Concerto (John Williams, Oboe), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

Vaclav Newmann with the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig. I think he wants to emphasize beauty over tension, so this is something to hear if you want Mahler without an overabundance of drama and weltschmerz. And personally, it's kind of nice just to hear the music and orchestration without worrying about somebody with cymbals popping up to hit you in the face.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schumann & Saint-Saens*

Carnaval,op.9
piano concerto No.5
Orchestre Lamoureux


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Schumann & Saint-Saens*
> 
> Carnaval,op.9
> piano concerto No.5
> Orchestre Lamoureux


Marvellous 3XCD set from the 90s. Magda is THE (romantic and not only) piano player! Chopin & Liszt to die for. Brahms the way I like it. And finally… Schumann made in Germany and not in South Korea. You know definitely what you are buying, my dearest college.


----------



## Enthusiast

I heard a few bars of a Messiaen piano piece and knew I had to listen to something substantial by him. Loriod, of course, knows what she is doing and has the technique to do it really well.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*R. Wagner - Overture to "Rienzi" (Szell/Columbia)
Weill - Symphony #1 (Bertini/Angel)*


----------



## Vasks

Rogerx said:


>


LOL! I have had the original LP for a very long time (of course it does not include the Ibert) and it's cardboard case is literally falling apart.


----------



## Rogerx

Vierne, L: Pièces de fantaisie, 3rd suite, Op. 54/ Widor: Organ Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42 No. 1

Simon Preston (organ)
Recorded: 1983-09
Recording Venue: Westminster Abbey, London
Time for some Organ work .


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.4 in E-flat major, the "Romantic" (only the finale). Sergiu Celibidache, Munich Philharmonic

I just finished Daniel Barenboim's Berlin Philharmonic recording on Warner of the 4th in its entirety, and now, for comparative purposes, I'm listening to only the finale of the famous Celi/Munich recording. I find this is the most successful of the four movements here. We begin quite briskly, no slower than the Barenboim in fact, but the tempo relaxes as things move forward. Still, by no means does the music drag. The momentum is formidable. Phenomenal playing from an orchestra that I'm rather unfamiliar with (in fact, I've never heard them under any other conductor) and-this goes without saying-one of a kind conducting. Celi is adept at finding, all over this music, those moments where time comes to a standstill. I think I'm ready to finally branch out and hear more of Celi's Bruckner recordings in Munich. I doubt he'll become my favorite Brucknerian, but I doubt more so that these recordings wouldn't be worth my time.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various works part six for the rest of today.

As _Resurrection_ is such a singular work in the PMD canon I have taken the liberty of re-posting my thoughts from a previous post:

_'Peter Maxwell Davies's Resurrection is a surreal work centred around the callous rebuilding of a young man (represented by a silent dummy) whose fairly conventional and generally mild faults are criticised by his narrow-minded family. As a result these 'faults' are excised by a team of surgeons, each of whom has two self-serving political/judicial/religious alter-egos who vie for how best to recreate him. The surgeons' combined efforts make things worse and the result is a new Antichrist who symbolises all that's negative in the present day. The action contains 'signposts' in the form of an increasingly bizarre series of manipulative TV commercials which highlight the cynical, almost dystopian, state of the world in which the story is set.

The combined effect of the plot's off-kilter qualities and the inclusion of some rather dated sounding rock/pop music make the work seem like a skewed futuristic morality tale crossed with Ken Russell's Tommy movie - in fact, I reckon Ken Russell would have had an absolute blast with this.'_

_House Of Winter_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1986):
_Sea Runes_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1986):










_Resurrection_ - opera in one act with prologue [Libretto: Peter Maxwell Davies] (1960s-1987):










_Strathclyde Concerto no.1_ for oboe and orchestra (1987):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.2_ for cello and orchestra (1988):










Concerto for trumpet and orchestra (1988):
Symphony no.4 for orchestra (1989):


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

Comparing Bernstein to Newmann, I prefer Mahler without all the emo.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I doubt he'll become my favorite Brucknerian, but I doubt more so that these recordings wouldn't be worth my time.


That's my feeling about Celibidache. He's not a first choice, neither a second choice. He is where you turn after you've heard all the others and, as Monty Python used to say, now it's time for something completely different.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.6 in F major, op.68, the "Pastorale". Karl Böhm, Vienna Philharmonic

This is about as slow as I can stomach for this symphony (for some inexplicable reason I like it really fast) but I can't deny the lyricism and levity of this recording. People like to criticize Böhm for his "weightiness" but I frankly don't hear it, at least not here.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies 2 and 4

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra- Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> That's my feeling about Celibidache. He's not a first choice, neither a second choice. He is where you turn after you've heard all the others and, as Monty Python used to say, now it's time for something completely different.


I definitely haven't heard all the others quite yet; there's still some big names on my "to check out" list for Bruckner, people like Jochum, Karajan, Furtwängler, Klemperer, Wand, etc. But Celi's Bruckner recordings are indeed quite fascinating. The Celi/Munich EMI Bruckner box is going for quite cheap right now and I must admit it's tempting not to pull the trigger on it. Though I believe in this case I will exercise restraint.


----------



## starthrower

No.3

Taut, snappy performances from de Vriend & co.


----------



## ribonucleic

Schoenberg - Begleitmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene, Op. 34 (1930)

Edo de Waart / Sydney Symphony Orchestra

Good stuff. Makes you wonder what he could have done with a full-blown scoring assignment. Imagine him on Sternberg's _Der blaue Engel_ - which was released that year.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Symphony No.9


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Alma Redemptoris Mater*

I don't ever use the word sublime, but if I were to, this recording would fit the description.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> The Celi/Munich EMI Bruckner box is going for quite cheap right now and I must admit it's tempting not to pull the trigger on it. Though I believe in this case I will exercise restraint.


I don't know. If you love Bruckner, you'll eventually end up with it, and if it's cheap now, jump on it. I saw the Celi box cheap seven years ago and spend six years kicking myself for not grabbing it. Fortunately, last year my used CD store picked up someone who departed with his prized collection (or dumped it because he hated it), so I was able to fix my mistake.


----------



## Knorf

*G. F Händel*: from Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
No. 5 in D major
No. 1 in G major
No. 2 in F major
No. 3 in E minor 
No. 10 in D minor
No. 11 in A major
The Academy of Ancient Music, Andrew Manze

Delicious and spirited performances.


----------



## sonance

Yves Prin (* 1933)

- Dioscures (concerto grosso for flute, violin, clarinet and chamber orchestra; 1977, rev. 1984)
- Ephémères (capriccio for violin and chamber orchestra; 1973, rev. 1992)
- Le Souffle d'Iris (concerto for flute and orchestra; 1986, rev. 1992)
Pierre Yves Artaud, flute; Philippe Graffin, violin; Pascal Post, clarinet; Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Bruno Ferrandis (naxos)


----------



## Enthusiast

Sciarrino's short opera, Luci Mie Traditrici, a CD I have had for ages (I bought a load of Kairos CDs cheaply a good while ago) but probably haven't played more than a couple of times. For an opera depicting a crime of passion it seems rather calm - if I had not known the story I might have guessed it was about birds ala Janacek's Cunning Little Vixen - but the music _is _intriguing. I listened as preparation for this week's 1980-2000 Listening Group so I guess I'll be hearing this quite a lot over the next few days.


----------



## starthrower

Disc 2: Concerto da camera, Concerto for violin, piano and orchestra, Czech Rhapsody

Quite a good set I picked up for 6 dollars. 4 CDs


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> That's my feeling about Celibidache. He's not a first choice, neither a second choice. He is where you turn after you've heard all the others and, as Monty Python used to say, now it's time for something completely different.


For me it was the other way: it was Celibidache who showed me how wonderful Bruckner could be and opened my world to more conventional performances. I wouldn't know how to say where his recordings stand compared with others but he would certainly share first place with whichever normal recording appealed to me most (maybe Wand?) ... but then so would Furtwangler.


----------



## pianozach

Some new "listening" this morning, if you can call playing music while one is browsing the internet randomly. So it wasn't really "active" listening.

*Schumann*'s first two symphonies.

*Schumann: Symphony #1 In B Flat, Op. 38, "Spring" (1841)
Schumann: Symphony #2 In C, Op. 61 (1847)
*

I liked the sound of the first's nickname "Spring", and when it was done, I just let the next one come on.

The first was "nice". It neither "grabbed" me nor repulsed me. As far as passive listening goes it was "meh".

And then the second came on, as if the cavalry just rode in to save the day. What an extraordinary difference. As if Bernstein were conducting, or something. Impressive

And then I looked at the track ID.









*Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. Leonard Bernstein*.

Giant head of Bernstein on the CD artwork. Go figure.

I may have to go back later and give the 1st Symphony a re-listening. I've never run across anything from *Bernstein* before that was less than impressive.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> I definitely haven't heard all the others quite yet; there's still some big names on my "to check out" list for Bruckner, people like Jochum, Karajan, Furtwängler, Klemperer, Wand, etc. But Celi's Bruckner recordings are indeed quite fascinating. The Celi/Munich EMI Bruckner box is going for quite cheap right now and I must admit it's tempting not to pull the trigger on it. Though I believe in this case I will exercise restraint.


Do not hesitate! A lifetime of pleasure awaits.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.6 in F major, op.68, the "Pastorale". Karl Böhm, Vienna Philharmonic
> 
> This is about as slow as I can stomach for this symphony (for some inexplicable reason I like it really fast) but I can't deny the lyricism and levity of this recording. People like to criticize Böhm for his "weightiness" but I frankly don't hear it, at least not here.


That is a great disc. The Schubert is much better than the one in his complete set from Berlin and the Pastoral is a gem (but then I am not at all with you on the need for speed in that symphony). And the Vienna Phil has never sounded better!


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> That is a great disc. The Schubert is much better than the one in his complete set from Berlin and the Pastoral is a gem (but then I am not at all with you on the need for speed in that symphony). And the Vienna Phil has never sounded better!


Agreed; I went on to listen to the Schubert and really enjoyed it, almost as much as the Pastoral. A solid CD. Anyway, you and Manxfeeder aren't helping, re: Celibidache, I'm trying to cool it with the music purchases...  but I suppose in the end, reason will prevail and I'll end up ordering a copy... :lol:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Violin Concerto
Augustin Hadelich, Jakub Hrůša & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Agreed; I went on to listen to the Schubert and really enjoyed it, almost as much as the Pastoral. A solid CD. Anyway, you and Manxfeeder aren't helping, re: Celibidache, I'm trying to cool it with the music purchases...  but I suppose in the end, reason will prevail and I'll end up ordering a copy... :lol:


Whatever the Celibidache costs you have to divide that by the number of months you feel you have left to live to give the real cost - nearly nothing - as this is one set of recordings the likes of which will never come again. Any other recording may get supplanted by someone else following a more or less similar approach but that set won't. Frankly, I would buy all the Celibidache Munich sets straight away and not just the Bruckners ... but then I am a bit fanatical about what he did in Munich!


----------



## Enthusiast

This is a wonderful disc and I saw (while getting the picture) that it is selling quite cheaply with Presto.


----------



## Knorf

Continuing my personal Bach cantatas pilgrimage, 4th Sunday after Trinity:

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 24, 185, 177, 71
Magdalena Kožená, Nathalie Stutzmann, Paul Agnew, Nicolas Teste (BWV 24, 185, 177)
Joanne Lunn, William Towers, Kobie van Rensburg, Peter Harvey (BWV 71)
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Dimace

An other treasure from GB: Delius, LPO, Sir Thomas and 5 X LPs (mono) of the highest music quality. (from World Records, UK)


----------



## Dimace

Knorf said:


> Continuing my personal Bach cantatas *pilgrimage*, 4th Sunday after Trinity:
> 
> *J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 24, 185, 177, 71
> Joanne Lunn, William Towers, Kobie van Rensburg, Peter Harvey


I could say ascetic! :lol: (Well done, my dearest. Very good set. I have it too, but I have listened nothing of it. It remains sealed and what I have listened from the Cantatas is from DDR Eterna Series (LPs), which, by the way, is also highly suggestable).


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.6 in F major, op.68, the "Pastorale". Karl Böhm, Vienna Philharmonic
> 
> This is about as slow as I can stomach for this symphony (for some inexplicable reason I like it really fast) but I can't deny the lyricism and levity of this recording. People like to criticize Böhm for his "weightiness" but I frankly don't hear it, at least not here.


If you like it fast... try the recent CD from AKAMUS Berlin (Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin) their 6th is brilliant!!!!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139153


*Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka*

Capriccio brillante
Overture in D major
Souvenir d'une nuit d'été à Madrid
Symphony on Two Russian Themes
Kamarinskaya
Overture to "Ruslan and Lyudmila"
Suite from "Ruslan and Lyudmila"
Valse-Fantaisie

BBC Philharmonic
Vassily Sinaisky

2000


----------



## MusicSybarite

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Alan Rawsthorne: Symphonies No's.1-3
> David Lloyd-Jones & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
> Charlotte Ellett (Soprano) - Symphony No.2 *
> 
> First listen and so far, the first Symphony is quite impressive.


Rawsthorne's symphonies were tough nuts to crack when I got acquainted with them, but later I began understanding them better. The No. 2 was the one that impressed me the least, though.


----------



## The3Bs

Un viaggio a Roma - Händel, Stradella, Scarlatti, Muffat & Corelli









Sandrine Piau 
Sara Mingardo 
Rinaldo Alessandrini
Concerto Italiano

Handel: Sonata a cinque in B flat
Handel: Duetto: Sorge il di Aci / Galatea from Aci, Galatea e Polifemo
Handel: Disserratevi oh porte d'Averno (from La Resurrezione)
Handel: Pure del cielo intelligenze eterne (from Il Trionfo del Tempo e del Disinganno)
Stradella: Sonata a otto Viole con una Tromba
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista: Overture
Stradella: Deh, che piu tardi (from San Giovanni Battista)
Stradella: Queste lagrime e sospiri (from San Giovanni Battista)
Muffat, Georg: Ciacona
Scarlatti, A: Cantata 'Su le sponde del Tebro'
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 4 in D major

Delightful!!!!


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Mass in C minor, K427 (Christie)



> There is an imposing quality about the tempi and phrasing when such an approach is required, such as in the music of the Gratias, but there is a supple flexibility in the following Domine Deus, with delightful solo singing from the two sopranos, Patricia Petibon and Lynne Dawson, the latter perhaps the pick of a team of soloists who work well together.
> 
> Christie has studied the score carefully and shapes it with a long-term vision of how it evolves on the large scale. Therefore tensions are maintained, and Mozart's internal balances are experienced in the textures and the details that emerge. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Itullian

Great set.
Big fan of this guy.


----------



## The3Bs

CPE Bach & Haydn ‎- Cello Concertos









Lynn Harrell
Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach ‎- Cello Concerto in A major
Mozart - Adagio in E major K621
Gluck - Melody in B minor
Franz Danzi - Variations on a theme from Mozart's "Don Giovanni"
Haydn - Concerto in D major,H.VIIb No.2

Afternoon fun....


----------



## Neo Romanza

_La Giara Suite, Op. 41bis_


----------



## WVdave

Chopin; Chopin Recital 
Ivo Pogorelich 
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2531 346, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Germany, 1981.


----------



## Knorf

*Harrison Birtwistle*: _Earth Dances_
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Peter Eötvös

Tragedy, pathos, and yet grandeur: such an incredible, sublime piece this is!


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Seeing_










This might be my second time listening to this work, which is, essentially, a piano concerto in all but a name. I think the performance is pretty good, but the Albany Symphony Orchestra doesn't have a large string section and the music kind of suffers because of it. I recall the same problem in their recording of William Schuman's _Piano Concerto_ (along with his 4th symphony and _Credendum_).


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis & Choral Fantasia* New Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Otto Klemperer with Daniel Barenboim (piano) on EMI








Fine performances.

When I first heard the Missa Solemnis (many years ago) I was somewhat put off by the strident nature of many passages. Of course it is one of Beethoven's most powerful works, but I'm not sure I really love it. I've yet to hear it in the concert hall (apart from hearing a rather too ambitious amateur orchestra and choir mangle their way through it). Picking between the two late Beethoven choral master works, I'd choose the 9th Symphony as the more generally appealing piece.

The Choral Fantasia is not on the same level. The long solo piano section with which this begins may originally have been improvised, and perhaps gives us an idea of Beethoven's powers of improvisation which he was renown for before deafness brought his years as a performer to an end. Maybe not a major work, but what a lot of pleasure there is in the music.


----------



## vincula

Watching the sun go down with one of my beloved pianists:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Chichester Psalms_

From this incredible set:










For me, this is one of Bernstein's best works and I do love much of what he composed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

I'm just trying to torment Flamencosketches into purchasing the set.


----------



## Malx

Three String Quartets from the pen of Panufnik + one from Lutoslawski in very good performances. For me the Lutoslawski stands out as the class work on the disc.
(Qobuz)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> I'm just trying to torment Flamencosketches into purchasing the set.
> 
> View attachment 139161


Celibidache isn't my favorite Brucknerian (that would be HvK), but he does offer quite a different approach. It's almost glacial in scope and there are some days where I like this approach and others where I find it a bit tedious. Anyway, his Munich set needs to be in any serious Brucknerian's collection, IMHO.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Sundays

_3 Concert Arias_


----------



## canouro

*Corsica (Chants Polyphoniques)*
E Voce Di U Cumune, Marcel Pérès








*Metamorphoses Fidei*
Montserrat Figueras, La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall ‎








*Tomás Luis de Victoria ‎- Sacred Works*
CD5 - Missa Alma Redemptoris Mater, Magnificats & Marian Motets
Ensemble Plus Ultra, Michael Noone








*Josquin ‎- Missa Pange Lingua, Missa La Sol Fa Re Mi*
The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique; Le carnival romain; Overture to Beatrice et Benedict*London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Zubin Mehta on apex








Not long after Beethoven's death and we are in a whole new world with Berlioz's Symphonie fantastique. This is a good if not remarkable account and recording.

Now I count myself as a fan of Berlioz, but I don't count myself as a fan of the Roman Carnival. I remember studying it at school for my music O level exam. Berlioz can be uneven, and the music here seems short of real inspiration. Much orchestral business to try and generate excitement. It doesn't really work for me! Never mind, when I resume my listening in a few days it'll be with a Berlioz operatic masterpiece.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Sundays -

_Harpsichord Concerto_


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 3
Anna Larson
City of Birmingham Symphony Youth Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra 
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

Libor Pesek conducting the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. Very well done.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mendelssohn String Quartet #6 for the weekly quartet. I need to listen to the rest of this album it's great.

View attachment 139169


I really love these guys. Someone here turned me on to them and I was immediately taken with their work. First of all the engineering on their recordings is incredible. It sounds close mic'ed but without the extraneous noises you can hear many times in that type of recording. The playing is first rate, they really leverage the dynamic range of the recording to make a very energetic and soulful performance. Calidore is worth checking out. They've only got a couple of albums out now, I'm probably going to start collecting them. I easily like them as much as Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## ribonucleic

Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1 (Midori / London Symphony Orchestra / Leonard Slatkin)

This is the performance I imprinted on and it remains an unfailing delight.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Korngold: _Cello Concerto in C major, Op. 37_


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
George Szell & Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

_String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 34_


----------



## flamencosketches

DaddyGeorge said:


> Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
> George Szell & Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 139172


I think I need this. I haven't heard much of Szell's Beethoven but from what I know of him as a conductor, I expect this would be right up my alley.


----------



## Bkeske

I don't usually 'go for' these types of 'collection albums' as I prefer more complete compositions, but this is very nice. Angel 1980


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Neo Romanza said:


> Korngold: _Cello Concerto in C major, Op. 37_


Korngold is one of those composers that I intend to get into at some point. I learned a lot about him in the weekly quartet thread when we covered one of his works and I 'discovered' that he had composed a lot of early Hollywood music. I love his sound but have only heard a couple of his works up to this point. His violin concerto is really nice.


----------



## Bkeske

Angel 1976. Actually a quadraphonic recording, now there's a 'blast from the past' ;-)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Missa Solemnis in D major, op.123. John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir

Gardiner at his best, IMO. A totally worthwhile recording of the Missa. Living proof, for anyone who needed it (I may be one of them) that this is one of Beethoven's great masterpieces. I don't always go for HIP Beethoven, but of my three recordings of the Missa-the others being Ormandy/Philadelphia and Klemperer/Philharmonia-this is the clear winner, at least as of now.


----------



## Neo Romanza

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Korngold is one of those composers that I intend to get into at some point. I learned a lot about him in the weekly quartet thread when we covered one of his works and I 'discovered' that he had composed a lot of early Hollywood music. I love his sound but have only heard a couple of his works up to this point. His violin concerto is really nice.


His _Violin Concerto_ is a masterpiece, IMHO, but I can understand how some listeners who are more into say post-WWII avant-garde music wouldn't enjoy it. It's rather Neo-Romantic, which is how I would describe many of his works after he had decided to start composing more serious concert music again. His own history is fascinating: as you may or may not know, he was child prodigy and wrote some rather mature sounding works in his early teens. His musical language can be seen as a direct link to Mahler, Strauss, Zemlinsky, early Schoenberg, etc., which was really a kind of school of composition within itself. Anyway, this language he developed was already fully formed by an early age, which is rather astounding. Of course, he matured as a composer and refined his style. The whole film music career began after he left Europe due to the rise of Nazism (Korngold and his family being Jewish wouldn't have made it out alive if they stayed behind). The interesting thing about Korngold's approach to film writing was he looked at each film scene like he was writing an operatic scene (he had a flourishing career in operatic music behind fleeing to the US). This made him stand out from other film music composers at that particular time. He also had his pick for what films he wanted to write music to and a lot of this was thanks to his successful career back in Europe, which Hollywood directors at that time were well aware of hence why he could pick/choose what he wanted to write. In his later years, the passing of his father was seen as something of a liberation as his dad was highly critical of film music and he also lived with his son, his son's wife and family. His father also loathed Los Angeles and really being there. Sometimes we're unaware of just how much control one of our parents (or both) have over us that, in order not to upset them, go along with them and their abuse. I think this was _why_ Korngold was relieved by his father's passing. It set him free in a matter of speaking and his music did take on a bit different character afterwards. I believe the _Violin Concerto_ was the first major concert work he wrote after deciding to focus on serious concert music again, but I do believe he still continued to write film music up until his death in 1957.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Neo Romanza said:


> His _Violin Concerto_ is a masterpiece, IMHO, but I can understand how some listeners who are more into say post-WWII avant-garde music wouldn't enjoy it. It's rather Neo-Romantic, which is how I would describe many of his works.


That's what I like about his music. I really don't enjoy avant-garde or atonal music. Neo-Romantic is an apt name. I need to listen to the VC again. Maybe some more of his string concerti. I just added his F# minor symphony to my music cue as well.


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Master Works. Originally from 1979, but believe this is a reissue, date unknown.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## Bkeske

Philips 2xLP box set. Netherlands pressing, 1981


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Itullian

If you love Schubert's piano music don't hesitate.


----------



## ribonucleic

Penderecki - Violin Concerto No. 2 (Anne-Sophie Mutter / London Symphony Orchestra / Krzysztof Penderecki)


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Symphony No. 2, Op. 39, "Rodina"_


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava

the Rachmaninov of Latvia's outstanding professional choir presents a golden mean between the uniquely open-throated but not always pitch-perfect Glinka Choir of the hallowed St Petersburg tradition,...


----------



## Rogerx

DaddyGeorge said:


> Dvořák: Violin Concerto
> Augustin Hadelich, Jakub Hrůša & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
> 
> View attachment 139149


Sensational disc !!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: Setti Peccati Capitali

The 7 Deadly Sins

Cappella Mediterranea, Leonardo García Alarcón


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more work before bed:

_Suite No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 5 for two pianos_


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase, Piano Concerto & Prometheus

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

The Cleveland Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, The Ambrosian Singers, Lorin Maazel


----------



## Rogerx

Ponchielli: La Gioconda

Anita Cerquetti (La Gioconda), Giulietta Simionato (Laura), Mario del Monaco (Enzo), Ettore Bastianini (Barnaba), Franca Sacchi (La Cieca), Giorgio Giorgetti (Zuàne), Athos Cesarini (Isèpo), Cesare Siepi (Alvise)

Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino

Gianandrea Gavazzeni
Recorded: 1957-07
Recording Venue: Teatro Della Pergola, Florence


----------



## sonance

first listen:

Henri Rabaud (1873 - 1949)

- Symphonie no. 2 (1896-99?)
- La Procession nocturne. Poème symphonique d'après Nicolas Lenau (1895?)
- Églogue. Poème virgilien (pub. 1899)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Sofia/Nicolas Couton (timpani)


----------



## Barbebleu

Neo Romanza said:


> His _Violin Concerto_ is a masterpiece, IMHO, but I can understand how some listeners who are more into say post-WWII avant-garde music wouldn't enjoy it. It's rather Neo-Romantic, which is how I would describe many of his works after he had decided to start composing more serious concert music again. His own history is fascinating: as you may or may not know, he was child prodigy and wrote some rather mature sounding works in his early teens. His musical language can be seen as a direct link to Mahler, Strauss, Zemlinsky, early Schoenberg, etc., which was really a kind of school of composition within itself. Anyway, this language he developed was already fully formed by an early age, which is rather astounding. Of course, he matured as a composer and refined his style. The whole film music career began after he left Europe due to the rise of Nazism (Korngold and his family being Jewish wouldn't have made it out alive if they stayed behind). The interesting thing about Korngold's approach to film writing was he looked at each film scene like he was writing an operatic scene (he had a flourishing career in operatic music behind fleeing to the US). This made him stand out from other film music composers at that particular time. He also had his pick for what films he wanted to write music to and a lot of this was thanks to his successful career back in Europe, which Hollywood directors at that time were well aware of hence why he could pick/choose what he wanted to write. In his later years, the passing of his father was seen as something of a liberation as his dad was highly critical of film music and he also lived with his son, his son's wife and family. His father also loathed Los Angeles and really being there. Sometimes we're unaware of just how much control one of our parents (or both) have over us that, in order not to upset them, go along with them and their abuse. I think this was _why_ Korngold was relieved by his father's passing. It set him free in a matter of speaking and his music did take on a bit different character afterwards. I believe the _Violin Concerto_ was the first major concert work he wrote after deciding to focus on serious concert music again, but I do believe he still continued to write film music up until his death in 1957.


Nice post about one of my favourite composers. Die Tote Stadt is superb and I totally agree about the Violin Concerto. If you don't feel cheered up after the opening bars then you must have a heart of stone.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I have always had a soft spot for Konwitschny's Dutchman and like Fischer-Dieskau's intellectual Dutchman more than most. Wunderlich gets the set off to a fantastic start. Has anyone else ever sung the Steersman's _Mit Gewitter und Sturm_ with such headily beautiful tone? (He's billed on the front cover, whereas Rudolof Schock, who sings Erik is not.) Frick is superb as Daland and Schock fine as Erik. The real problem is the ghastly Senta of Marianne Schech, who sounds as if she would have been hard pressed to sing Mary.


----------



## The3Bs

Knorf said:


> *Harrison Birtwistle*: _Earth Dances_
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, Peter Eötvös
> 
> Tragedy, pathos, and yet grandeur: such an incredible, sublime piece this is!


With that description ... will have to give it a try!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> I'm just trying to torment Flamencosketches into purchasing the set.
> 
> View attachment 139161


Do you know how this compares with:








I like this very much ... and have been thinking about the Münchner box for some time...or just for the Buckner stuff...


----------



## The3Bs

Early start... Schubert ‎- Late Piano Sonatas D850 • D958 • D959 • D960









Leif Ove Andsnes

First listen of Mr Andsnes Schubert... but like so far what I hear...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various works part seven for late morning and early afternoon.

_Strathclyde Concerto no.3_ for horn, trumpet and orchestra (1989):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.4_ for clarinet and orchestra (1990):










_Apple-Basket: Apple-Blossom_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1990):










_Threnody on a Plainsong for Michael Vyner_ for orchestra (1989):
_Ojai Festival_ - overture for orchestra (1991):
Concert suite for orchestra from Act I of the ballet _Caroline Mathilde_ (1991):










_Hymn to the Word of God_ - motet for tenor and unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Greek orthodox liturgy] (1991):










_Strathclyde Concerto no.5_ for violin, viola and string orchestra (1991):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.6_ for flute and orchestra (1991):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Aram Khachaturian*: Gayaneh Suite No.1. Neeme Järvi, Royal Scottish National Orchestra

What a melodic gift Khachaturian had. Very inspired stuff.

Decided to listen to Symphony No.2 in E minor, "The Bell", on the same disc. This is an interesting work. Reminds me of Shostakovich's 10th, but maybe a bit more exciting, and more melodic.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Trio Zimmermann

No complaints about the expertise and fluency of the Zimmermanns' playing. Their approach to dynamics is refreshingly flexible, and all three players bring a graceful approach to ornamentation


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Piano Concerto - Garrick Ohlsson (piano), Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.
I can't remember ever listening to this concerto before.


----------



## Enthusiast

Skalkottas was a fine composer who wrote music that is not without its challenges .... or its rewards. These are fine quartets that I listen to fairly often.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Rogerx said:


> Sensational disc !!!!!


Dvořák: Violin Concerto

Yes! Today I listened to it for the first time and I am absolutely blown away. Hadelich and Hrůša, two shining gems of their generation, created something truly amazing. I hope that their cooperation will continue, I would like to get another amazing CDs for my collection.


----------



## Enthusiast

I stayed a little longer with Skalkottas - The Maiden & Death (a tonal work) and the first piano concerto. Excellent music that deserves to be better known.


----------



## Rogerx

Popper: Cello Concertos 1-3

Wen-Sinn Yang (cello)

WDR Funkhausorchester Köln, Niklas Willén

Popper is a legendary name among cellists, encapsulated by these there Schumannesque Concertos. They are expertly negotiated by Wen-Sinn Yang with captivatingly pure tone and intonation.


----------



## Enthusiast

I went from a Greek serialist to an English one - Humphrey Searle. There is such a wealth of voices and of excellent music that can be filed under Serialism.


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi, Mozart, JC Bach: Salve Regina

Ruth Ziesak (soprano)

La Stagione, Michael Schneider


----------



## ribonucleic

Ennio Morricone - Windows



> So we're talking about one of Morricone's most beautiful soundtracks. The main theme A Terrific View alone worth the purchase of this album. Beautiful and touching melody that repeats in different variations along the album. As the movie is a thriller, we have the appropriate mysterious / dark sounds and rhythms, and of course all music is beautifully composed and arranged. - Yair Yona


R.I.P. Maestro.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Last night and today, two performances of the following:

* Sir Edward Elgar: Symphony No.2 *

Last night by Mark Elder & the Hallé 

Presently by Georg Solti & the London Philharmonic Orchestra 

Of the two performances, I think I prefer Solti’s.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Barbebleu said:


> Nice post about one of my favourite composers. Die Tote Stadt is superb and I totally agree about the Violin Concerto. If you don't feel cheered up after the opening bars then you must have a heart of stone.


I don't like opera, but I like Die Tote Stadt so much that I purchased a recording. I would consider that a recommendation.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2

Trio Jean Paul


----------



## sonance

Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683 - 1764)

- Les Indes Galantes. Suites d'orchestre (1735)
La Chapelle Royale/Philippe Herreweghe (harmonia mundi)










and selections:

- Pygmalion. Acte de ballet (1748)
Les Arts Florissants/William Christie (harmonia mundi)










- Le Berger fidèle (cantata for one voice with symphony: soprano; harpsichord, viola da gamba and 2 violins; 1727 or 1728)
- Les Amants trahis (cantata for two voices with continuo: bass-baritone and tenor; harpsichord, viola da gamba obligato, cello; 1721 or earlier)
Isabelle Poulenard, soprano; John Elwes, tenor; Gregory Reinhart, bass-baritone; Daniel Cuiller, violin; Therese Kipfer, violin; Ageet Sweistra, cello; Marianne Muller, viola da gamba; Yannick Le Gaillard, harpsichord (le chant du monde)










- In convertendo (Psalm 125; before 1720)
- Quam dilecta (Psalm 83; c. 1713-15)
Sophie Daneman, dessus; Noémi Rime, dessus; Paul Agnew, haute-contre; Nicolas Rivenq, taille et baryton; Nicolas Cavallier, basse; Les Arts Florissants/William Christie (erato)










Finally: skipping Rameau's Acte de ballet "Sibaris" and turning to works for harpsichord (this is a first listen, so listening now to the whole disc):

- Suite in A minor (Premier livre de pièces de clavecin, 1706)
- Suite in E minor (Pièces de clavecin [deuxième livre]. 1724-31)
- Suite in G major (Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin [troisième livre], 1728)
Céline Frisch, harpsichord (alpha)


----------



## Enthusiast

Highly recommended:


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Missa Solemnis

Maybe weird to say, but this is a very human approach by Giulini.
I think it would have gotten the approval from van Beethoven.


----------



## Vasks

The composer himself conducts on this record


----------



## Sonata

*Annees De Pelerinage*: Lazar Berman
*Piano Sonata in B*: Krystian Zimerman
From The Liszt Collection

Plenty of good stuff in this boxed set, but I'll be honest 34 discs of Liszt is probably more than I need. In particular, I am not digging his piano sonata AT ALL. the anneees are better. I like him more in his tone poems, piano transcriptions and the Christus.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
Cello Sonata No. 2 In F Major, Op. 99_
[Rec. 1984]







Cello: Pierre Fournier
Piano: Jean Fonda


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

I haven't heard this in several years. When it first came out, I though it was amazing. Now, it feels rushed, like he's so tied to the tempo that he won't stop to see the scenery. But the playing and dynamics are outstanding. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> I haven't heard this in several years. When it first came out, I though it was amazing. Now, it feels rushed, like he's so tied to the tempo that he won't stop to see the scenery. But the playing and dynamics are outstanding. Just my opinion, of course.
> 
> View attachment 139194


I think it is a good opinion


----------



## millionrainbows

Morton Subotnik: Touch (1969) • Jacob's Room (1986)

Clearly a progression from the earlier-reviewed "Silver Apples of the Moon."


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 9 In D Minor, WAB 109 "Unfinished"_
[Rec. 1959]







Conductor: Bruno Walter
Orchestra: Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ribonucleic

Sonata said:


> \Plenty of good stuff in this boxed set, but I'll be honest 34 discs of Liszt is probably more than I need.


Guess I'll have to return this and get you something else for Christmas...


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin - Orchestral Works

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy

In the Steppes of Central Asia
Symphony No. 1 in E flat major
Symphony No. 2 in B minor


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139199


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Beatrice Rana, piano

2017


----------



## Enthusiast

This seems to be a day for the Missa Solemnis and perhaps also for Gardiner. Gardiner's Missa Solemnis was (IMO) one of his better records - quite distinctively visceral - but the live one is even better. It's not the only was to do this work but all credit to Gardiner for going his own way.


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 8 In C Minor, WAB 108 "Apocalyptic"_
[Rec. 1957]







Conductor: Herbert Von Karajan
Orchestra: Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## pianozach

Good Morning!

*Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 *In A Minor, Op. 33 
János Starker; Antal Doráti: London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Mass No. 1 in D minor
Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wiesław Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch
Choir and Orchestra of the Bavarian Radio, Eugen Jochum










*Franz Schubert*: incidental music to _Rosamunde_, D 797
Anne Sofie van Otter, Ernst Senff Choir
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various works part eight for tonight.

Concert suite for orchestra and three wordless female voices from Act II of the ballet _Caroline Mathilde_ (1991):










_Sir Charles His Pavan_ for orchestra (1992):
_The Turn of the Tide_ for children's choir and orchestra [Text: Peter Maxwell Davies] (1992):










_Strathclyde Concerto no.7_ for double bass and orchestra (1992):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.8_ for bassoon and orchestra (1993):










_Corpus Christi, with Cat & Mouse_ for two sopranos, mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone and unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: extract from the 16th century _Richard Hill Commonplace Book_] (1993):
_A Hoy Calendar_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: George Mackay Brown] (1994):










_A Spell for Green Corn: The MacDonald Dances_ for violin and orchestra (1993):
_Carolisima_ - serenade for chamber orchestra (1994):


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Josef Suk - Symphony No. 2 "Asrael"*
Jiri Belohlavek/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

I've seen some mention of this composer here lately, so I thought I'd do a little casual survey of his works throughout the next couple days. I hesitate to call this symphony a masterpiece - it is a bit overblown - but it is an enjoyable listening experience. It doesn't Suk by any means. (OK, that was all too predictable)


----------



## Enthusiast

There has been some talk in another thread recently about using a small orchestra for the Brahms symphonies. The discussion arose out of differences of opinion concerning the newish Zehetmair set but quickly went on to the Berglund/COE set and the unfinished (the 4th has not been issued yet) set by Dausgaard with the Swedish Chamber Orchestra. I knew the Berglund and felt it was excellent although it bears little resemblance to the quite radical Zehetmair approach .... but, anyway, I thought I'd listen to both Berglund and Dausgaard side by side in one of the symphonies, the second.

Both exhibit the clarity and detail that is claimed for these small orchestra performances. The Berglund is filled with lots of lovely detail but otherwise takes a rather conventional approach to the music. It is well paced but is it just slightly stolid and a little hard compared with the best (my favourite) Brahms performances? I thought so and felt it the more strongly as the Dausgaard - which was new to me - played. Wow, that Dausgaard is good! There is more flexibility, more sense of inspiration, more beauty. Some of the solo playing is quite magical. It is still a more or less conventional take on the work - at least it is when compared with Zehetmair - even if it is just a little faster than usual. It is glorious!


----------



## Knorf

The Dausgaard Brahms 4 is due out late this month, just fyi. 

I'm hoping BIS releases a box set. I just own the 2nd, although I've listened also to No. 1 and No. 3, and I think it is an excellent cycle. Dausgaard is the real deal.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Enthusiast said:


> There has been some talk in another thread recently about using a small orchestra for the Brahms symphonies. The discussion arose out of differences of opinion concerning the newish Zehetmair set but quickly went on to the Berglund/COE set and the unfinished (the 4th has not been issued yet) set by Dausgaard with the Swedish Chamber Orchestra. I knew the Berglund and felt it was excellent although it bears little resemblance to the quite radical Zehetmair approach .... but, anyway, I thought I'd listen to both Berglund and Dausgaard side by side in one of the symphonies, the second.
> 
> Both exhibit the clarity and detail that is claimed for these small orchestra performances. The Berglund is filled with lots of lovely detail but otherwise takes a rather conventional approach to the music. It is well paced but is it just slightly stolid and a little hard compared with the best (my favourite) Brahms performances? I thought so and felt it the more strongly as the Dausgaard - which was new to me - played. Wow, that Dausgaard is good! There is more flexibility, more sense of inspiration, more beauty. Some of the solo playing is quite magical. It is still a more or less conventional take on the work - at least it is when compared with Zehetmair - even if it is just a little faster than usual. It is glorious!
> 
> View attachment 139205
> 
> 
> View attachment 139206


Seeing this mentioned again piqued my interest, so I'm sampling Berglund's 3rd now that I'm done with Suk. Obviously one cannot come to any solid conclusions on an entire cycle from a single symphony, but I'm finding my impressions largely to match yours - I'm hearing all sorts of details I never even knew existed and the woodwinds sound fantastic, but I think Zehetmair finds more poetry and personality in the proceedings while Berglund seems to be more clinical and pedantic. It's certainly a new and intriguing way to hear these beloved works of mine, however; and my interest has been piqued.

But now it seems as if Berglund treats the slow movements much more lyrically and musically than Zehetmair. Looks I'll be doing some comparison...


----------



## ribonucleic

Busoni - Piano Concerto in C major, Op. 39

Kirill Gerstein, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo



> Kirill Gerstein's March 2017 collaboration with Sakari Oramo and the Boston Symphony Orchestra in Busoni's mammoth Piano Concerto generated both intense interest and ecstatic reviews. Two years later we can hear what all the fuss was about, for this recording, culled from those concerts, is the Busoni Concerto we've been waiting for, matching and often surpassing the 1989 Ohlsson/Dohnányi/Cleveland reference version. ...
> 
> As much as I admire Ohlsson's rippling, full-bodied handling of the first movement's massive keyboard textures, Gerstein shapes the bass lines with more palpable harmonic cogency. Moreover, both soloist and conductor bring an incisiveness and nervous energy to the dotted rhythm motive that prevails throughout the movement, serving up less stentorian goods as a result. In short, Gerstein and Oramo knock Busoni's concerto off of its lofty pedestal with a vividly detailed yet fearless performance that is destined to become a standard bearer for future practitioners.
> 
> Artistic Quality: 10
> Sound Quality: 10
> 
> ClassicsToday


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 5 & 6


----------



## Enthusiast

Allegro Con Brio said:


> But now it seems as if Berglund treats the slow movements much more lyrically and musically than Zehetmair. Looks I'll be doing some comparison...


Do also include the Dausgaard in the mix. Along with everything else it is very Brahmsian and he does not at all overdo his taste for fast speeds. His superb Mahler 10 was not just a one-off.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Spent some time with this Karajan box today:







Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela
Sibelius: Symphony #6
Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche


----------



## PWoolfson

Sublime performance


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphonies Nos.2 & 4
William Steinberg & the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra *

Two of my favourite Beethoven Symphonies given beautiful performances.

I had never heard Steinberg before but I am really impressed with these two performances Which I streamed from a recent DG release, so much so in fact that I ordered the complete set on CD.

I understand there is a sourcing issue in the masters for the Ninth or part of it but I can live with that if the performance itself is strong.

I'm working on whittling down my Beethoven sets (Amongst other elements of my collection) presently but I this set has seized my attention. My tastes have changed and broadened in Beethoven. Whilst Furtwängler remains a favourite - especially in a number of the individual Symphonies, as sets go one has to piece together a cycle from various sources as the EMI set is lacking in some of their chosen recordings (the Eighth especially).

As overall sets, Klemperer, Monteux, Szell, Kletzki, Wand, Skrowaczewski, Bernstein, Kempe and Hogwood all rate highly as overall sets with both quality and consistency. It's early but Symphonies Nos.2 & 4 make me optimistic that this set will join the list.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> There has been some talk in another thread recently about using a small orchestra for the Brahms symphonies. The discussion arose out of differences of opinion concerning the newish Zehetmair set but quickly went on to the Berglund/COE set and the unfinished (the 4th has not been issued yet) set by Dausgaard with the Swedish Chamber Orchestra. I knew the Berglund and felt it was excellent although it bears little resemblance to the quite radical Zehetmair approach .... but, anyway, I thought I'd listen to both Berglund and Dausgaard side by side in one of the symphonies, the second.
> 
> Both exhibit the clarity and detail that is claimed for these small orchestra performances. The Berglund is filled with lots of lovely detail but otherwise takes a rather conventional approach to the music. It is well paced but is it just slightly stolid and a little hard compared with the best (my favourite) Brahms performances? I thought so and felt it the more strongly as the Dausgaard - which was new to me - played. Wow, that Dausgaard is good! There is more flexibility, more sense of inspiration, more beauty. Some of the solo playing is quite magical. It is still a more or less conventional take on the work - at least it is when compared with Zehetmair - even if it is just a little faster than usual. It is glorious!
> 
> View attachment 139205
> 
> 
> View attachment 139206


I have always thought of the Berglund set as viewing a traditional performance through a lens that identifies inner detail but without greatly altering the overall approach to the symphonies.
I will try Daugaard when time permits.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this new acquisition:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39

Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel
Recorded: 1963-09-20
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna

" A classic Tchaikovsian approach to this romantic symphony"


----------



## 13hm13

Sauer - Piano Concerto No1 ... on ...









Scharwenka - Piano Concerto No.4; Sauer - Piano Concerto No1 - Hough (Romantic Piano Concerto - 11)


----------



## 13hm13

"Symphonic Legend" on ...









Heino Eller - Violin Concerto; Fantasy; Symphonic Legend; Symphony No.2 - Baiba Skride, Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Olari Elts


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 10 (performing version by Deryck Cooke)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Michael Gielen


----------



## realdealblues

*Richard Strauss*
_Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30_
[Rec. 1968]







Conductor: Zubin Mehta
Orchestra: Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

realdealblues said:


> *Richard Strauss*
> _Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30_
> [Rec. 1968]
> View attachment 139217
> 
> Conductor: Zubin Mehta
> Orchestra: Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra


Don't care much for the Strauss, but that recording of Holst's _The Planets_ is top-drawer. Great stuff.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139218


If You Love Me
18th-century Italian songs

Cecilia Bartoli, mezzo-soprano
György Fischer, piano

1992


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gubaidulina, Hommage A T.S. Eliot*

I listened to this once, and it ended up at the bottom of my CD stack. On second hearing, it isn't clicking. Oh, well, back to the bottom of the stack.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould (1981).


----------



## flamencosketches

Sonata said:


> *Annees De Pelerinage*: Lazar Berman
> *Piano Sonata in B*: Krystian Zimerman
> From The Liszt Collection
> 
> Plenty of good stuff in this boxed set, but I'll be honest 34 discs of Liszt is probably more than I need. In particular, I am not digging his piano sonata AT ALL. the anneees are better. I like him more in his tone poems, piano transcriptions and the Christus.


Funny, the B minor sonata is by far my favorite work of Liszt's! I would recommend trying it again, it's a masterpiece.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> There has been some talk in another thread recently about using a small orchestra for the Brahms symphonies. The discussion arose out of differences of opinion concerning the newish Zehetmair set but quickly went on to the Berglund/COE set and the unfinished (the 4th has not been issued yet) set by Dausgaard with the Swedish Chamber Orchestra. I knew the Berglund and felt it was excellent although it bears little resemblance to the quite radical Zehetmair approach .... but, anyway, I thought I'd listen to both Berglund and Dausgaard side by side in one of the symphonies, the second.
> 
> Both exhibit the clarity and detail that is claimed for these small orchestra performances. The Berglund is filled with lots of lovely detail but otherwise takes a rather conventional approach to the music. It is well paced but is it just slightly stolid and a little hard compared with the best (my favourite) Brahms performances? I thought so and felt it the more strongly as the Dausgaard - which was new to me - played. Wow, that Dausgaard is good! There is more flexibility, more sense of inspiration, more beauty. Some of the solo playing is quite magical. It is still a more or less conventional take on the work - at least it is when compared with Zehetmair - even if it is just a little faster than usual. It is glorious!
> 
> View attachment 139205
> 
> 
> View attachment 139206


Very nice to read your opinion for Johannes, my dearest. I reject (as an idea) the project Brahms / Chamber Orc. the same way I will reject it with Beethoven or Sibelius. I strongly believe that these works must performed from big Orcs. But the fact you liked the outcome makes me to rethink and I will give it a try to see how it passes to me. Have a great week!


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Piano Trios Nos 22 & 24 Op 73 Nos 1 & 3 - Trio Goya.

I love this disc, the Trios are played on original instruments - somehow the fortepiano, not normally a favourite instrument of mine, works wonderfully in these pieces.
Recommended as an alternate view to the the highly regarded Beaux Art Trio recordings.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I've been listening to Charles Ives' symphonies quite a lot in the last few days. I really enjoy Ives' music, and I've been pleased with my CDs of the symphonies that include 1, 2 & 3 Naxos, 2, 3 & 4 Morlot/Seattle, 1-4 Tilson Thomas Concertgebouw/Chicago and Ozawa's 4 on DG (which sadly goes a bit awry in the second movement, IMV). EDIT: I forget to mention the Benstein recordings on DG & Sony!!!!

On looking around on the net to see if there were more recordings that I don't need and could spend some money that could be put to better use, I happened upon the Andrew Litton cycle on Hyperion. I'd never seen it before, even though it's been out a few years. I took a chance and bought 1-4 etc on 2 CDs (well, FLAC downloads).

Well I couldn't believe what I was hearing! To my ears Andrew Litton's Ives is head and shoulders above anything I've heard before (haven't heard the Andrew Davis or MTT SSSO). I was absolutely staggered as to how good it is. Today I've been alternately listening to 2&4, virtually continuously. I'm surprised I've never come across these recordings before.

Anyone else like these recordings?


----------



## flamencosketches

HenryPenfold said:


> I've been listening to Charles Ives' symphonies quite a lot in the last few days. I really enjoy Ives' music, and I've been pleased with my CDs of the symphonies that include 1, 2 & 3 Naxos, 2, 3 & 4 Morlot/Seattle, 1-4 Tilson Thomas Concertgebouw/Chicago and Ozawa's 4 on DG (which sadly goes a bit awry in the second movement, IMV). EDIT: I forget to mention the Benstein recordings on DG & Sony!!!!
> 
> On looking around on the net to see if there were more recordings that I don't need and could spend some money that could be put to better use, I happened upon the Andrew Litton cycle on Hyperion. I'd never seen it before, even though it's been out a few years. I took a chance and bought 1-4 etc on 2 CDs (well, FLAC downloads).
> 
> Well I couldn't believe what I was hearing! To my ears Andrew Litton's Ives is head and shoulders above anything I've heard before (haven't heard the Andrew Davis or MTT SSSO). I was absolutely staggered as to how good it is. Today I've been alternately listening to 2&4, virtually continuously. I'm surprised I've never come across these recordings before.
> 
> Anyone else like these recordings?


Never heard, but you've successfully piqued my interest! I'll be seeking out this disc.


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> Never heard, but you've successfully piqued my interest! I'll be seeking out this disc.


I don't think you'll be disappointed, but as always,_ caveat emptor_ 

Edit: The other disc with 2&3 is also excellent


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Varese* - Arcana
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Michael Gielen

This has been my go-to Arcana for a while now ........

]


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139225


*George Frideric Handel*

Early Italian Works 1707-1709

Julia Lezhneva, soprano
Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, conductor
Dmitry Sinkovsky, solo violin

2015


----------



## HenryPenfold

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 139225
> 
> 
> *George Frideric Handel*
> 
> Early Italian Works 1707-1709
> 
> Julia Lezhneva, soprano
> Il Giardino Armonico
> Giovanni Antonini, conductor
> Dmitry Sinkovsky, solo violin
> 
> 2015


I love that disc. It's amazing, IMHO. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn*: String Quartets in G minor and F minor, Op. 20 Nos. 3 & 5
Auryn String Quartet

Two of my favorite among all of Haydn's extraordinary string quartets. Glorious music in glorious recorded sound!


----------



## Dimace

A very nice LPB I recently bought. (6XLPS, DG) Luxurious overall production and very nice LPs selection. Plus: 180g LPs for extra quality.


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: Concerto for Horn and Orchestra No. 2 in E-flat major
Norbert Hauptmann
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## 13hm13

A 1993/94 recording. 3-CD set.

Louis Spohr - Beethoven Trio Ravensburg ‎- Complete Piano Trios
cpo ‎- 999 246-2; 3 × CD


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and The Polyphony Orchestra in choral music by Percy Grainger:


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 3 on:


----------



## 13hm13

Spohr Symph 6 on...


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 8

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 4 (note: this perf. gets off to a rough start with some orchestra slop, but things improve. I'll have to try out the CPO L. Glass symph collection sometime).








Louis Glass - Symphony No.4 in E-minor, Op.43 (1911)


----------



## Neo Romanza

The 4th:


----------



## Bkeske

Odd misprint on the cover. Great performances though....


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Keyboard Concertos Nos. 1, 2, 4 & 5

Andrei Gavrilov (piano) & John Constable (harpsichord)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

*Gustav Mahlery (German 7 July 1860 - 18 May 1911)*



Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Lucia Popp (soprano)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Rogerx

Weber- Clarinet Concertos and Quintet

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26
Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73
Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B flat major, Op. 34, J182


----------



## Merl

I'm starting early today. Have a lot of Mendelssohn recordings to listen to.























And that's just some of them.... :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Otello

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Carlo Bosi (tenor), Liparit Avetisyan (tenor), Gian Paolo Fiocchi (baritone), Federica Lombardi (soprano), Carlos Álvarez (baritone), Riccardo Fassi (bass), Fabrizio Beggi (bass), Virginie Verrez (mezzo-soprano)
Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale Di Santa Cecilia
Antonio Pappano

Gramophone Magazine July 2020

It's a forceful, visceral reading of the score that packs an irresistible punch, but which could do more to capture the refined lyricism and stately grandeur that are also such essential parts of the work...the tenor bares his dramatic teeth impressively and to powerful effect; he is nobly moving in the final scene. But the characterisation is also held back by the fact that, although he has all the notes and plenty of power, the voice itself sounds short on juice.

Opera July 2020

This is a welcome release, an Otello with a fine sense of theatre...Kaufmann's Otello has the shortest of fuses...Lombardi's Desdemona is no shrinking violet. She sings the Willow Song very well, without affectation...Álvarez is an experienced Iago, a gnarled ensign whose twisted bitterness one can taste...Pappano taps into all the drama and colour of Verdi's Shakespearian score, really turning the screw in the big Iago-Otello scene.

The Guardian 12th June 2020

[Kaufmann] alternates between a taut, intense tone of anger and certainty and a less tightly focused, more burnished voice full of doubt..[Lombardi's] light and fresh-sounding soprano plays up the young bride's innocence beautifully...[Iago] sounds properly dangerous as sung by Carlos Álvarez...Pappano's pacing wrings all the drama out of the music...This Otello may be Kaufmann's showcase, but it's Pappano who really makes it sing.

The Times 12th June 2020

Maybe Kaufmann still isn't a natural thunderer, lacking perhaps half the brute force usually expected when Otello starts to rage, despite the dark baritone colours at his command. Compensation comes with the expressive power...From the storm-tossed opening scene onwards, Pappano propels his forces with the passion and attention to detail that make him the supreme opera conductor, especially in Verdi.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Danielpour*

Toward a season of peace (2012)


----------



## sonance

Maurice Ravel (1875 - 1937)

- Piano Concerto (1929-31)
- Valses nobles et sentimentales (for piano, 1911; orchestrated 1912)
- Concerto for the Left Hand (1929/30)
Krystian Zimerman, piano; The Cleveland Orchestra; London Symphony Orchestra [C. for the left hand]; dir. Pierre Boulez (deutsche grammophon)










- Bolero (1928)
- Rapsodie espagnole (1907)
Anima Eterna/Jos van Immerseel (zig zag territoires










- Piano Trio (1914)
- Cello Sonata (1920-22)
Trio Dali (fuga libera)










- Violin Sonata [no. 2] (1923-27)
- Violin Sonata [no. 1] "posthume" (1897)
Renaud Capuçon, violin; Frank Braley, piano (virgin)










- Kaddish (for voice and piano, 1914; here: version for violin and piano; ?)
- Tzigane (for violin and piano1922-24)
- Habanera (for two pianos, 1895; here: transcr. for violin and piano by Fritz Kreisler; ?)
- Berceuse sur le nom de Gabriel Fauré (for violin and piano; 1922)
Régis Pasquier, violin; Brigitte Engerer, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

Starting the day as yesterday with some Greek serialism from Skalkottas:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.9 in D major. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

Happy birthday to the master.


----------



## Rogerx

Aaron Pilsan plays Beethoven & Schubert

Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Beethoven: Eroica Variations, Op. 35
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 16 in G major, Op. 31 No. 1
Schubert: 16 German Dances D783
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'

Gramophone Magazine January 2015

Pilsan is graceful and fluent in the 16 German Dances, while in Beethoven's Op. 31 No. 1 Sonata he relishes the composer's off-the-cuff wit and quasi-operatic humour...Pilsan is well recorded and his already distinctive personality and command make one eagerly look ahead to future releases.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various works part nine for this afternoon.

_Chat Moss_ for orchestra (1993):
_Cross Lane Fair_ for pipes and orchestra (1994):
Symphony no.5 for orchestra (1994):










_The Beltane Fire_ for orchestra (1995):










_Strathclyde Concerto no.9_ for six woodwinds and string orchestra (1994):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.10_ for orchestra (1996):










_Time and the Raven_ - overture for orchestra (1995):
Symphony no.6 for orchestra (1996):










_Mavis in Las Vegas_ - theme and variations for orchestra (1997):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 2 - Nos. 2 & 6 & Italian Overtures

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.4 in G major. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

This is a beautiful, crystal clear recording. Oddly, the second movement comes off as almost a horn concerto in this recording. The thought of it has made me curious: I want to hear Solti's take on Mahler's 4th. I know, it may sound counterintuitive, Solti "the screaming skull" in Mahler's most sensitive symphony, but I want to hear how hard he drove those Chicago horns. I feel like it could either be great or truly awful. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Carissimi: Jonas & Baltazar

Júlia Pászthy (soprano), János Bándi (tenor), István Gáti (baritone)

Chamber Choir of the Liszt Ferenc Music Academy, Corelli Chamber Orchestra, István Párkai


----------



## Enthusiast

Rameau from an old record (Indes Gallantes) and a somewhat newer one (Overtures).


----------



## Guest

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 28, Backhaus (mono)










I've always been curious to hear the Backhaus mono set but it's been hard to find (for a decent price). It's finally been released in a complete Backhaus edition and the individual discs are available as lossless downloads from Prestoclassical. I got the discs of the late Sonatas and listened to No 28 so far.

It is remarkable. Brisk, seemingly unsentimental, yet seems to get to the heart of it in a unique way. My ideal has always been Pollini and this is not far off in spirit, perhaps less hard driven, more lyrical. Sound a bit brittle and crackly. Now I'm curious to hear the stereo recording Backhaus made of the same work.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano) & Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

New Philharmonia & Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer


----------



## Joachim Raff

Wilms: Symphony No. 7 in C minor

Werner Ehrhardt (director)
Concerto Köln
Recorded: 2003-02-17
Recording Venue: Deutschland Radio, Cologne

" Highly enjoyable. Beethoven, Haydn influences but without a doubt this man could write top drawer music. Maybe one for the Saturday Symphony"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*De Falla, The Three Cornered Hat*


----------



## Vasks

*Danzi - Overture to "Cleopatra" (Orchester le phenix/Coviello)
Beethoven - String Trio in D, Op. 9, No. 2 (Grumiaux/Philips)
von Weber - Piano Concerto #2 (Drewnowski/Frequenz)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday I just listened to the symphony (#2) so today I heard the Academic Festival Overture, the Haydn Variations and 3 of the Hungarian Dances. They are just as good and I am now a fully fledged fan of Dausgaard's Brahms - a little fast (but not stupidly so), lots of detail and some beautiful playing, wonderfully shaped and wholly ... Brahmsian. I will be getting more.


----------



## Rogerx

Goldmark: Rustic Wedding Symphony & Hindemith: Symphony in E flat major

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139252


*Amy Beach*

Piano Concerto in C sharp minor, op. 45
Symphony in E minor, "Gaelic," op. 32

Alan Feinberg, piano
Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Kenneth Schermerhorn, conductor

2003


----------



## starthrower

This remains my number one quartet recording for sound and performance. I slightly prefer the Szymanowski works over Janacek.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Beethoven: Piano Concerto In D Major
Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Boris Berezovsky, Thomas Dausgaard

"Very few musicians are aware of the fact that Beethoven arranged his violin concerto also as a piano concerto"


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Prokofiev: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3
Vadim Kholodenko, Miguel Harth-Bedoya & Fort Worth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> Goldmark: Rustic Wedding Symphony


That must have been a famous symphony at one time. I have a score book title Famous Symphonies in Score from 1937, and that symphony is included alongside Berlioz, Bruckner, Mendelssohn, and Schumann. You never hear of it now (in fact, I've never gotten around to hearing it). I wonder when and why it fell into neglect (or maybe it hasn't and I'm just unaware of it).


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - NYPO, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 1 from the Berglund/COE set. This is a really good traditional Brahms account but with a scaled down orchestra so you get to hear and savour more detail. As I said yesterday I find Berglund's Brahms just a little bit stolid compared to the very best - there is life, flow and tension, OK, but is it just slightly cold/hard? I really enjoyed listening to this again but it was a little spoiled because what I really wanted was more of Dausgaard's Brahms!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Divertimento, Concerto for Orchestra
*


----------



## Malx

Samuel Barber, Symphony No 2 & Adagio for Strings - Detroit SO, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphonies No. 1 in C major, Op. 21 and No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Stan is breathtakingly good in Beethoven!

View attachment 139257


----------



## Joachim Raff

Rubinstein, A: Symphony No. 2 'Océan'

Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra
Stephen Gunzenhauser

_The Ocean Symphony combines strong orchestral texture and colour and displays considerable technical skill in its writing. Cannot stop playing this Symphony since Saturday_


----------



## Enthusiast

If these potential operas had come to fruition the arias on these discs would certainly have done much to make them excellent.


----------



## Malx

Arnold Schoenberg, Chamber Symphony No 1 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Giuseppe Sinopoli.


----------



## pianozach

*Sleeping Beauty Suite*, Op. 66A
Laurence Siegel: London Philharmonic Orchestra
The Best Of Tchaikovsky [Disc 3]

My morning pleasant Classical today.

Another download from the library. They only had Discs 1 & 3 of a 4-CD set. Whatever. Based on the listing of the conductor I'm inclined to believe it's a budget-priced knockoff.

Shlepping Batty . . . oops, sorry, *Sleeping Beauty* is just one of three ballets by Tchaikovsky. Both he and his ballets are underrated IMO.

*Tchaikovsky* never disappoints. Even budget Tchaikovsky.

I was looking for the artwork for the CD but couldn't find it, probably because *Laurence Siegel* may actually be a *fictitious conductor*.


----------



## Knorf

*Poul Ruders*: Four Compositions 
*Hans Abrahamsen*: _Winternacht_ and _Walden_
London Sinfonietta, Oliver Knussen


----------



## Malx

I had 20 minutes or so spare, that gave me time to fit in three works by Webern.

Symphony Op 21,
Concerto Op 24,
Variations Op 30.

Listened on headphones as I always feel the detail and structure of Webern's compositions are heard to better effect - works for me anyway.


----------



## sonance

Maurice Ravel (1875 - 1937), continued

- Gaspard de la nuit (1908)
- Sonatine (1903-05)
- Le Tombeau de Couperin (1914-17)
- Ma Mère l'Oye (1908-10)
- Pavane pour une infante défunte (1899)
Samson François, piano [Ma Mère l'Oye with Pierre Barbizet, piano]; (erato; 3 CDs)










- Sérénade grotesque (1892/93)
- Jeux d'eau (1901)
- Miroirs (1904/05)
- Valses nobles et sentimentales (1911)
- Menuet antique (1895)
Alice Ader, piano (fuga libera; 2 CDs)










- Daphnis et Chloé (1909-12)
London Symphony Chorus; London Symphony Orchestra/Kent Nagano (elatus)










- String Quartet (1902/03)
Quartetto Italiano (philips)










- Chanson hébraïque (for voice and piano, 1910; transcr. for voice and orchestra by Maurice Ravel, 1924, and Maurice Delage, 1957; here: transcr. for cello and orchestra)
- Deux Mélodies hébraïques: "Kaddish" and "Enigme éternelle" (for voice and piano, 1914; transcr. for voice and orchestra by Maurice Ravel, 1919; here: transcr. for cello and orchestra)
Sonia Wieder-Atherton, cello; Sinfonia Varsovia/Janos Fürst (rca red seal)


----------



## Enthusiast

Bruckner 7: I dug out my Solti CD following some strong advocacy for it on another thread but abandoned it (as I have done a few times) as rather tedious (it never really gets going) and lacking any feel that I recognised as Brucknerian. Only the Chicago brass redeemed it a little.









So I went to this (Haitink with the Dresden Staatskapelle from the Proms) on YouTube. Now this one is really good!






You don't have to look at the silly picture.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> Bruckner 7: I dug out my Solti CD following some strong advocacy for it on another thread but abandoned it (as I have done a few times) as rather tedious (it never really got going) and lacking any feel that I recognised as Brucknerian. Only the Chicago brass redeemed it a little.


Do I ever agree with you about this. This was the first recording of Bruckner I purchased, and for a while, I just thought I disliked Bruckner. As impressive as the orchestra sounds moment to moment, this recording feeds into every cliché people employ to bash this music: overblown, overlong, senseless, disunified, and lacking in subtlety. Fortunately for me, I found other recordings. The one that unlocked Bruckner for me was Karajan's Bruckner 6. It's no longer my favorite, but at least it convinced me that Bruckner was worth my time.


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Also sprach Zarathustra_, Op. 30; _Don Juan_, Op. 20; _Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche_, Op. 28
The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Mackerras

I found this CD in my wife's collection. (We've been far too lazy to integrate our collections.) It's a recording I've never heard of or read reviews of, but it intrigued me.

Will anyone be surprised if I tell you this is a terrific set of recordings and performances? Top shelf stuff.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Estancia_










A ballet that should be on every major orchestra's list of regularly performed repertoire. Stunning piece of music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various works part ten of ten for tonight.

_Job_ - oratorio in three parts for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Biblical sources, trans. by Stephen Mitchell and adapted by David Lemon] (1997):










Concerto for piccolo and orchestra (1996):
Concerto for piano and orchestra (1997):
_Maxwell's Reel, with Northern Lights_ for orchestra (1998):










_Dove, Star-Folded_ for string trio (2000):
_Economies of Scale_ for clarinet, violin, cello and piano (2002):










_Linguae Ignis_ [_Tongues of Fire_] for solo cello and ensemble (2002):


----------



## pianozach

Knorf said:


> *Richard Strauss*: _Also sprach Zarathustra_, Op. 30; _Don Juan_, Op. 20; _Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche_, Op. 28
> The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Mackerras
> 
> I found this CD in my wife's collection. (We've been far too lazy to integrate our collections.) It's a recording I've never heard of or read reviews of, but it intrigued me.
> 
> Will anyone be surprised if I tell you this is a terrific set of recordings and performances? Top shelf stuff.


I, for one, am not surprised in the least. Given the spectrum of opinions on any given work, plus the available centuries-to-hear-it-all recorded Classical music, anything has the potential to fall through the cracks.


----------



## ldiat

Mozart: Divertimento in D Major, K. 251 |


----------



## starthrower

Op.74 1-3


----------



## Duncan

*Songs by Sir Hamilton Harty*

*Kathryn Rudge (mezzo), Christopher Glynn (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lVjud9U1MSbShm8qbxjvs4H1XdscLU1dQ

"SOMM Recordings is delighted to announce 17 world premiere recordings of Songs by Hamilton Harty in a ravishing recital by one of today's most exciting young partnerships - mezzo-soprano Kathryn Rudge and pianist Christopher Glynn. Although best known today as a composer of orchestral music, Hamilton Harty was also one of the most accomplished accompanists of his generation, forming especially notable partnerships with the sopranos Agnes Nicholls and Elsie Swinton. It prompted, in turn, his increasing activity as an accomplished song writer.

The 23 featured songs include settings that speak eloquently of Harty's abiding engagement with his Irish heritage and point, in the technical demands made of vocalist and pianist alike, to his innate understanding of the song form in all its concentrated, emotional power. Favourite Harty songs such as Sea Wrack, The Blue Hills of Antrim and My Lagan Love are heard alongside settings of Walt Whitman (By the Bivouac's Fitful Flame), Thomas Campion (Come, O Come, My Heart's Delight) and two texts by the composer himself (My Thoughts of You and Adieu, Sweet Amaryllis). Also included are two early, unpublished works for solo piano - Idyll and Arlequin and Columbine."

*Works*

Harty: A Cradle Song
Harty: Adieu, Sweet Amaryllis
Harty: Arlequin and Columbine
Harty: By the Bivouac's Fitful Flame
Harty: By the Sea
Harty: Come, O Come, My Life's Delight
Harty: Flower Songs (3), Op. 13
Harty: Idyll
Harty: Irish Folk Songs (3)
Harty: Irish Poems (5)
Harty: Lane o' the Thrushes
Harty: My Thoughts of You
Harty: Scythe Song
Harty: Sea Wrack
Harty: Songs (6) of Ireland, Op. 18
Harty: The Song of Glen Dun
Harty: The Stranger's Grave
Harty: Three Sea Prayers from the Greek Anthology
Harty: Traditional Ulster Airs
Harty: Your Hand in Mine, Beloved


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesdays -

_Distribuiçao de flôres (Motivos Gregos), for women's chorus, flute & guitar, A. 575_










Otherworldly but yet has an almost ritualistic quality to the music. Just lovely.


----------



## Duncan

*Elgar: Sea Pictures & The Music Makers*

*Kathryn Rudge (mezzo), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nwI7318uww2qUZIoy6u7Oz3-fApX7biFg

Vasily Petrenko and the RLPO continue their critically acclaimed Elgar project with Sea Pictures and The Music Makers, with Kathryn Rudge as soloist. Sea Pictures is one of the composer's most popular works and as an orchestral song cycle stands alongside those by Mahler and Strauss. The Music Makers however has had a more troubled history. Elgar had worked on it on and off from 1903 and it was premiered in 1912. Both words and music came in for criticism. Elgar quotes from his symphonies, and 'Nimrod' as well as other sources. It can be viewed in the same way as 'Ein Heldenleben'' though here the composer is not a hero, but a bard.

_"Petrenko's The Music Makers makes a compelling case for a work often dismissed as navel-gazing, second-rate Elgar…The Liverpool choir is excellent throughout…Rudge sings the solo part with ripe-toned plenitude, and also delivers a richly nuanced account of Sea Pictures, avoiding any hint of Victorian unctuousness. Petrenko's accompaniments are both flowingly purposeful and attentive to Rudge's phrasing, with characterful playing from the orchestra."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"This glowingly idiomatic account of Sea Pictures can only enhance [Rudge's] growing reputation. With her sensitivity to the text, freshness of timbre and secure vocal technique, she once again proves herself a strongly intuitive interpreter of this repertoire...Under Petrenko's malleable lead the joint RLPO forces give of their fervent, articulate best...No question about it, Petrenko's abundantly communicative conception demands to be heard."_
- Gramophone

*Works*

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No. 1 in D major, Op. 39 No. 1
Elgar: Sea Pictures, Op. 37
Elgar: The Music Makers, Op. 69


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 9 In D Major_
[Rec. 2004]







Conductor: Riccardo Chailly
Orchestra: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

For Mahler's Birthday


----------



## Duncan

realdealblues said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> _Symphony No. 9 In D Major_
> [Rec. 2004]
> View attachment 139268
> 
> Conductor: Riccardo Chailly
> Orchestra: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> 
> For Mahler's Birthday


I thought that this performance was absolutely superb - hit all the marks -

- unifying the performers and shaping the sound of the ensemble

- setting the tempo

- executing clear preparation and beats

- shaping the sound of the ensemble

- controlling the interpretation and pacing of the music itself

Strange but true - Mahler's 9th is known as the "Scottish Symphony" - (Editor's Note: Someone may want to fact-check this last statement as I'm fairly certain that I'm just completely making it up... Thanks!)


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Harp Concerto_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Barbebleu

Puccini - Il Tabarro - Gobbi, Mas, Prandelli. Conducted by Bellezza. Superb.


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


>


Man, that's some cover. My eyes are still in shock!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Cui: Suite Concertante, Op. 25

Takako Nishizaki (violin)
Hong Kong Philharmonic Orchestra
Kenneth Schermerhorn
Recorded: 14-17 October 1984
Recording Venue: Tsuen Wan Town Hall, Hong Kong

" Charming and well played"


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> Do I ever agree with you about this. This was the first recording of Bruckner I purchased, and for a while, I just thought I disliked Bruckner. As impressive as the orchestra sounds moment to moment, this recording feeds into every cliché people employ to bash this music: overblown, overlong, senseless, disunified, and lacking in subtlety.


That's funny; I have the same story about his recording of Bruckner's 5th.


----------



## annaw

*Beethoven: The String Quartet No. 6 in B-flat major, Op. 18* (Leipziger Streichquartett)

THIS. IS. WONDERFUL! I really like the interpretation - strikes me as very (early) Beethovenian. Rhythmic, playful but also dramatic when needed. I'm in awe!


----------



## flamencosketches

annaw said:


> *Beethoven: The String Quartet No. 6 in B-flat major, Op. 18* (Leipziger Streichquartett)
> 
> THIS. IS. WONDERFUL! I really like the interpretation - strikes me as very (early) Beethovenian. Rhythmic, playful but also dramatic when needed. I'm in awe!


Love your enthusiasm. I'll have to check out the Leipzigers in the early Beethoven quartets.

Current listening:










*Richard Strauss*: Don Quixote, op.35. Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra w/ Lorne Munroe on cello.

Man, this work is awesome! Must be one of his greatest tone poems (if it indeed counts as one-or is it seen as more of a concertante piece for cello and orchestra?) Each new work of Strauss's that I hear amplifies my respect and admiration for his music. What a composer.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> That's funny; I have the same story about his recording of Bruckner's 5th.


I have the Bruckner 7 & 8 he made with the Wiener Philharmoniker, they are in the Decca Wiener Philharmoniker Orchestral Edition,I wouldn't think about buying them separately,they are conducted without any feeling,boring!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gustav Holst: The Planets
Willam Steinberg & the Boston Symphony Orchestra *

I'm on my first listen to this performance and all I can say so far is wow.

The sound quality is excellent. Mars has the thunderous intensity one expects without sacrificing melody. Venus is beautiful albeit with a slightly different feel to what I usually get from Boult - the same can be said for Mercury too. Neither better nor worse - simply different.

Jupiter is a little more familiar, though still excellent.

The Boston Symphony sounds great and the recording/production is fantastic.

I know it comes paired with the famous Strauss but it's late and I'll save it for tomorrow when I have more energy to give it due attention.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: Ballade No.3 in A-flat major, op.47; Mazurka No.21 in C-sharp minor, op.30/4; Waltz No.6 in D-flat major, op.64/1, the "Minute". Vladimir Sofronitsky

They really cleaned up these recordings, wow. It's as if the hiss has been totally removed. Not sure how I feel about it. Does it gut the tone of the piano? I don't know; it still sounds pretty good to me, and I'm not sure he's playing on a top shelf piano anyway. The playing itself is peerless. Haven't gotten around to the Schubert or Beethoven yet.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Chopin: Piano Concerto #1
Arthur Rubinstein, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski & New Symphony Orchestra Of London


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Frédéric Chopin*: Ballade No.3 in A-flat major, op.47; Mazurka No.21 in C-sharp minor, op.30/4; Waltz No.6 in D-flat major, op.64/1, the "Minute". Vladimir Sofronitsky
> 
> They really cleaned up these recordings, wow. It's as if the hiss has been totally removed. Not sure how I feel about it. Does it gut the tone of the piano? I don't know; it still sounds pretty good to me, and I'm not sure he's playing on a top shelf piano anyway. The playing itself is peerless. Haven't gotten around to the Schubert or Beethoven yet.


Why not-

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.32 in C minor, op.111. Vladimir Sofronitsky

Pretty good performance! I think this is the slowest Arietta in my collection at 18 and a half minutes, and it shows. It doesn't drag, but prior to the "boogie woogie" part, it is generally pretty relaxed and meditative. I like what I'm hearing; I'll be returning to this recording.


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday to a favourite composer!

Mahler: Symphony No. 5. Saraste. WDR Sinfinieorchester Koln.










Mahler: Symphony No. 6. Gielen, SWR Sinfonieorchester. I love Gielen's Mahler, consistently good.










Also:

Villa Lobos: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2. Karabtchevsky. Orquestra Sinfônica do Estado de São Paulo. Early, attractive works, especially the second which Villa Lobos revised later on. This is an excellent series of VL's symphonic works.










Brahms: Symphony No. 4 Berglund COE. Another excellent 'lighter weight' Brahms. The writing for winds really stands out.










Shostakovich: Symphony Nos. 7 & 14. Haitink. London Phil., Concertgebouw, Fischer-Dieskau. This is overall an excellent set and these are two of the best from it.


----------



## Dimace

In this baby, the difference has been made by the performers, who, without exceptions, are of super high level. *Horowitz, Gould, Rubinstein, Arrau, Bolet, Richter etc.* The SONY quality and sound are as always of the undisputed Japan level, despite the CDB is Austria made. We have a total of 25 CDs plus 1 DVD. Another MUST for my Meister fans and every music lover wants to have a *super Liszt compilation.*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.8 in E-flat major. Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir

So far, so, so good. I'm right about at the climax and culmination of the Veni Creator hymn, and Tennstedt's handling of it all is really transcendent. Something about it almost puts me in the mind of Bruckner. This is such a phenomenal symphony-now that it all makes so much sense to me, I look back and wonder why there was ever a time that I thought this work was "not for me".


----------



## Bkeske

Have not pulled this out in a long time.


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASIAS
_Pour Violes_
*Henry Purcell*
Les Voix Humaines - viol ensemble
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.8 in E-flat major. Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
> 
> So far, so, so good. I'm right about at the climax and culmination of the Veni Creator hymn, and Tennstedt's handling of it all is really transcendent. Something about it almost puts me in the mind of Bruckner. This is such a phenomenal symphony-now that it all makes so much sense to me, I look back and wonder why there was ever a time that I thought this work was "not for me".


I totally know what you mean!
,


----------



## Bkeske

Germany 1989.


----------



## adriesba

adriesba said:


> View attachment 138706
> 
> (Original album cover)
> 
> _Le Sacre du Printemps_
> Cleveland Orchestra
> Ricardo Chailly
> 1985
> 
> From this box set:
> 
> View attachment 138707
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite _Rite _recordings! Chailly's interpretation is aggressive. They seem to take things easy at first without making the listener lose attention. The sound is excellent, and the details can be heard very well. But once they get to "Glorification of the Chosen One" they really increase the savagery! Of the recordings I've heard, only the likes of Bernstein, Ozawa, and Dorati reach a similar level of intensity. Also, the percussion on this recording is the best I have heard so far (though I haven't listened to *Nagano* yet). The drums get loud! This is probably one of my top five _Le Sacre _recordings.


I have since listened to the Nagano recording. It's a good interpretation, plenty exciting with good sound quality. The (I think they're) muted trumpets at the beginning of Part II sounded rather interesting. I think the percussion on the Chailly recording mentioned above is much better though, especially the bass drum.


----------



## ribonucleic

Marc-André Hamelin Plays the Composer-Pianists



> Hamelin tosses off all the fearful challenges on this disc with terrific aplomb. Not only is he possessed of a frighteningly superhuman technique, he has a strong sense of form and a wonderful touch, capable of a vast spectrum of tonal colors and of shifting from the hypervirtuosic to the unbelievably subtle in an instant. However, if I have given the impression that this is simply another virtuoso showcase, then nothing could be further from my intention. Hamelin is not only a spectacular player, he is a great musician. He is on record as saying that he does not like playing difficult music. I beg to differ; this disc contains some of the most difficult music ever composed for the keyboard, and at no time does he sound as if he is having less than a wonderful time.
> 
> Oh yes, he is very well -- if not spectacularly -- recorded. This is certainly one of my favorite recordings of the year. - Deryk Barker


----------



## adriesba

Bkeske said:


> View attachment 139278
> 
> 
> Germany 1989.


During summers, Stephen Guzenhauser conducts the orchestra of the Endless Mountain Music Festival, which performs concerts throughout southern upstate New York and northern Pennsylvania. I've been to some of them. I actually saw him conduct Prokofiev's 5th symphony about two years ago.

How is the recording?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139280


*Mily Balakirev*

Symphony No. 1 in C major
Islamey (orch. Liapunov)
Tamara

Russian State Symphony Orchestra
Igor Golovschin, conductor

1994


----------



## Bkeske

adriesba said:


> During summers, Stephen Guzenhauser conducts the orchestra of the Endless Mountain Music Festival, which performs concerts throughout southern upstate New York and northern Pennsylvania. I've been to some of them. I actually saw him conduct Prokofiev's 5th symphony about two years ago.
> 
> How is the recording?


The recording is great on my system. Nice soundstage and imaging. The bass is really well done. Typical of most NAXOS recordings, almost always well done.


----------



## Sonata

Eugen Jochum and Staatskapelle Dresden, Bruckner #4


----------



## Bkeske

Digging through my CD's tonight, another that I had forgotten about. Very nice indeed for a Deutsche Grammophon recording, which to me, can be inconsistent.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Smetana* - Ma Vlast
VPO, Harnoncourt

I've always remained detached from this work. I am the sort of collector who seems to have at least 10 versions of even mediocre works, but somehow I've only obtained three recordings of this (none of them by Czech orchestras), the third only last week.

For some reason this recording really seems to do it for me. It's broader than usual and has an otherworldly quality that I can't put into words.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Bkeske

CD #3 from a box set of Williams complete symphonies, all conducted by Slatkin with the Philharmonia Orchestra.

Turns out, a nice choice for a late night last 'album'.


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano), Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## starthrower

Also includes Gershwin's 3 Preludes, and many other short pieces. The Brahms, Strauss, and Bloch sonatas are the centerpieces of this fine set of chamber music. I bought this decades ago when I didn't have a clue but I keep returning to it over the years.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Getting back into Pärt in a huge way. His music is still very important to me after all of these years. It's like a healing balm from a world full of hatred and evil.

Now playing:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano concerto no 5 and Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

The Prague Philharmonic Choir, Lukás Vasilek (chorus master), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)
Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Chorus


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this gorgeous recording:


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst - Vivaldi

Martin Fröst (clarinet), Concerto Köln


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations/ In the South (Alassio), Op. 50/ Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Rogerx

Bontempo & Suppé: Requiem

Gulbenkian Choir & Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## elgar's ghost

After that gargantuan five-day Maxwell Davies banquet I've selected a couple of palate-cleansers for this morning.

In 1938, 45 minutes of Offenbach's toothsome snippets were arranged by Manuel Rosenthal to form the music to the ballet _Gaîté Parisienne_. Seventeen years later Rosenthal put together _Offenbachiana_, a suite of four movements comprising of music extracted from four of Offenbach's comic operas (_Barbe-bleue_, _La vie parisienne_, _La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein_ and _La fille du tambour-major_). The exuberant performances on the disc below are from 1996 - conducted by Rosenthal himself at the tender age of 92.










There's little doubt that Louis Moreau Gottschalk's unusual lineage, multi-cultural upbringing and near-ceaseless travelling contributed to the Latin-Creole-Caribbean exotica in which much of his music is steeped. His was a life less ordinary and he certainly packed a lot into his forty years. Of the material here six of the pieces are arrangements of some of Gottschalk's more popular solo piano works. Gottschalk's most celebrated orchestral composition, the symphony known as _A Night in the Tropics_, is also here in a somewhat scaled-down arrangement made from Gottschalk's score for huge orchestra by Richard Rosenberg, the conductor featured on the disc below.

_Célèbre Tarantelle_ for piano and orchestra op.67, arr. by Nicolas Ruiz Espadero (orig. by c. 1864 - arr. 1874):
_Souvenir de Porto Rico: Marche des gibaros_ for piano op.31, arr. by Jack Elliott (orig. 1857 - arr. 1982):
_The Dying Poet_ for piano op.110, arr. by Jack Elliott (orig. c. 1864 - arr. 1982):
_Tournament Galop_ for piano WoO, arr. by Jack Elliot (c. 1850-51 - arr. 1982):
_O, ma Charmante, épargnez moi!_ for piano op.44, arr. by Jack Elliott (orig. c. 1861 - arr. 1982):
_Le bananier: Chanson nègre_ for piano op.5, arr. by Jack Elliott (orig. c. 1845-46 - arr. 1982):
_Manchega: Étude de Concert_ for piano op.38, arr. by Jack Elliott (orig. c. 1852-53 - arr. 1982):
_Célèbre Tarantelle_ for piano and orchestra op.67, arr. by Sydney Lambert (orig. by c. 1864 - arr. 1890): 
_Berceuse_ - probably originally for voice and piano op.49, arr. by Lucien-Léon Guillaume Lambert (orig. c. 1861 - arr. 1898):
_Symphony no.1_ [_La nuit des tropics_] for large orchestra WoO, arr. for smaller orchestra by Richard Rosenberg (orig. c. 1858-59 - arr. 1999):


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Symphony No.4
Haydn Variations
Hungarian Dance 1,3 & 10


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday I listened to the first disc of this set. This morning it was the second disc. Excellent mature Mozart arias wonderfully performed. If you are like me and beginning to feel like you have heard all the really great Mozart then this set could be an answer. If not, it is still a great album.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor, op.23. Sviatoslav Richter, Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Symphony

I know some people don't like this recording, citing that conductor and orchestra are out of sync or some similar complaint, but to my ears, it's utterly earth shattering. Probably one of the highlights of Richter's DG years, and one of the great recordings of the great Tchaikovsky PC.


----------



## sonance

Jean-Féry Rebel (1666 - 1747)

[from: Recueil de douze sonates à deux et à trois avec la basse chiffre", 1695; pub. 1712]:
- Sonata no. 7 "Tombeau de Monsieur de Lully"
- Sonata no. 3 "L'Apollon"
- Sonata no. 5 "La Pallas"
- Sonata no. 11 "La Brillante"
[from: Sonates à violon seul mellées de plusieurs récits pour la viole", pub. 1713]:
- Sonata no. 5
- Sonata no. 6
Amandine Beyer, violin; Assemblée des Honnestes Curieux (zig zag territoires)










and some more from: Recueil de douze sonates à deux et à trois avec la basse chiffre", 1695; pub. 1712:
- Sonata no. 1 "La Flore"
- Sonata no. 4 "La Junon"
- Sonata no. 2 "La Vénus"
- Sonata no. 6 "L'Immortelle"
Ensemble Rebel (deutsche harmonia mundi)


----------



## Marinera

*Folk Songs - Ballads, Hymns and Lullabies.* Trio Mediaeval
Traditional songs from Norway arranged for voices and percussion.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

It's a reading of extremes that will either beguile or frustrate… There's no doubting Buniatishvili's considerable pianistic powers, nor her abundant imagination, but overall this seems a disc... - Gramophone Magazine, June 2019


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le sacre du Printemps

In my opinion, this recording,has been badly reviewed by many,I think it is a great recording.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Piano Concerto in C major. Piers Lane, Vernon Handley, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic

I've never listened to this before but I'm enjoying it. Seems to be of overall higher quality than his "Concerto Accademico" for violin & orchestra. Vaughan Williams often reminds me of the soundtracks of Joe Hisaishi, which were frequent companions to me during childhood, so his music always has a nostalgic ring to it for me. I wonder if Hisaishi was inspired by RVW or English music, or if it's pure coincidence.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and Members of the City of London Sinfonia in Gabriel Faure's "Requiem" and other sacred songs:









*Requiem
Ave Verum
Tantum ergo
Ave Maria
Maria Mater gratiae
Cantique de Jean Racine
Messe basse*


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Svatební košile (The Spectre's Bride)
Jiří Bělohlávek & Prague Symphony Orchestra


----------



## aioriacont

masterpiece:


----------



## sonance

Napoléon-Henri Reber (1807 - 1880)

selections:

- Piano Trio no. 4 (1864)
- Piano Trio no. 6 (1876)
Trio Reber (koch schwann)










- Piano Trio no. 5 (1872)
- Piano Trio no. 7 (1880)
Trio Élégiaque (timpani)










- Symphony no. 4 (1858)
Le Cercle de l'Harmonie/Jérémie Rhorer (naive-ambroisie)


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Suk - Piano Trios

The Florestan Trio

Excellently balanced and recorded, these performances, combined with a superbly intense reading of Suk's brief Elegy make for a very estimable issue.


----------



## Dimace

Respect & profound admiration are my feelings for *Alexis Weissenberg.* The great Bulgarian (France Nationality) has proven his value on the stage and in the studio in undisputable level, so high to be considered one of the best romantic pianist of the 20th century. It is very logical Rachmaninov to be one composer where Alexis shines like a diamond. (Alexis performed and recorded all the works of Sergei without exception) So, for today listening *Alexis and Sergei's Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28 & Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 36.* I'm much closer to the second one and what I can say is that, at least, such performances are for the music museum. (DG, 1xCD affordable and super)









_(after Horowitz and the composer, I could say that Alexis is the best Rach's performer in the history. Emil comes close, but sometimes he exercises excessive power loosing in romantic play. Details... All of them are GODS)_


----------



## Joe B

Dame Sarah Connolly and Joseph Middleton performing 120 years of song from the Royal College of Music:


----------



## starthrower

A wonderful documentary produced in 1978. Perlman is a brilliant musician who lives for much more than music. Includes some great footage from the streets of NYC, his summer retreats to Colorado, and in the studio with Ashkenazy. Lots of gut busting humor throughout.


----------



## millionrainbows

Webern lieder: Charles Rosen, keyboards; Heather Harper, vocals.


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

La Cetra 12 concertos op.9 1-6


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano concertos No: 1-2-3-4

E.C.O

Daniel Barenboim Piano and conducting


----------



## Jacck

DaddyGeorge said:


> Dvořák: Svatební košile (The Spectre's Bride)
> Jiří Bělohlávek & Prague Symphony Orchestra


certainly an underrated work by Dvořák, or at least since I am at this site, I don't think I have ever seen anyone listening to it


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony No.35,38 & 39


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs and Opera arias

Renee Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann


----------



## Enthusiast

Relatively early Britten: I have a thing for Les Illuminations - I think it is a wonderful work. The Bridge Variations are great, too.


----------



## Vasks

*Guglielmi - Overture to "Enea e Lavinia" (Biancalana/Bongiovanni)
Pergolesi - Laudate pueri Dominum (Fasolis/Erato)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in F, H.XV:37 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
J. C. Bach - Symphony for Double Orchestra in E, Op. 18, No. 5 (Halstead/cpo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies 4 and 7

.
London Symphony Orchestra- Pierre Monteux


----------



## aioriacont

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Symphonies 4 and 7
> 
> .
> London Symphony Orchestra- Pierre Monteux


I never knew Stalin also recorded music, amazing!


----------



## starthrower

I'd love to find more violin/piano music with the depth and lyricism of this stuff. I have the Bacewicz set on Chandos around here somewhere and I need to find it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Monteux was as benign as he looked. Stalin was as mean as he looked.


----------



## jim prideaux

Cello Concertos-Martinu ( no.1), Hindemith and Honegger.

Johannes Moser, Christoph Poppen and the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie.


----------



## aioriacont

Enthusiast said:


> Monteux was as benign as he looked. Stalin was as mean as he looked.


are you sure?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

The past two days have been pretty much Mendelssohn String Quartet #6. 
I've got too many examples to post pictures but:

Artemis Quartet
Calidore Quartet 
Leipziger Streichquartett
Henschel Quartet
Aurora String Quartet 
Eroica Quartet 
Quatuor Ysaÿe 
Pacifica Quartet 
Elias String Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

More Britten - the early Sinfonia da Requiem and the late Cello Symphony.


----------



## Duncan

More Kathryn Rudge today... as there seems to be a shortage of "fab-looking French babes" in New Releases...









*Songs by Eric Coates*

*Kathryn Rudge (mezzo-soprano), Christopher Glynn (piano)*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mWjgwiI1kpliG13qauyytrSYsAmwcF4i0

Fresh from rave reviews for The Hills of Dreamland, a ravishing collection of Elgar's orchestral songs, Kathryn Rudge returns with a delectable recital of era-defining songs by the composer of the stirring The Dam Busters March, exuberant Knightsbridge march and the timeless By the Sleepy Lagoon, familiar to radio audiences around the world as the theme to BBC Radio 4's Desert Island Discs since 1942.

_"In songs which seem perilously sentimental to the modern ear…Rudge is deft at dialing back the whimsy, and distilling genuine emotion…Glynn's fluid accompaniment is a model of supportive sensitivity."_
- BBC Music Magazine

*Works*

Coates, E: Always As I Close My Eyes
Coates, E: At Daybreak
Coates, E: By the North Sea
Coates, E: By the Sleepy Lagoon
Coates, E: Dreams Of London
Coates, E: Green Hills o'Somerset
Coates, E: Homeward To You
Coates, E: I heard you singing
Coates, E: Nursery Rhymes (8)
Coates, E: Old English Songs (4)
Coates, E: Our Little Home
Coates, E: Reuben Ranzo
Coates, E: Rise up and reach the stars
Coates, E: Sea Rapture
Coates, E: Song of the Little Folk
Coates, E: Stars and a Crescent Moon
Coates, E: Symphony Rhapsodies (2)
Coates, E: Tell me where is Fancy Bred
Coates, E: The Fairy Tales of Ireland
Coates, E: The Mill o' Dreams
Coates, E: The Scent of Lilac


----------



## sonance

Henriette Renié (1875 - 1956)

- Légende (for harp solo; 1901)
- Danse des Lutins (for harp solo; 1911)
- Contemplation (for harp solo; 1898)
- Pièce symphonique (for harp solo; 1907)
- Trio (for harp, violin and cello; c. 1901)
- Ballade fantastique (for harp solo; 1913)
Xavier de Maistre, harp; Ingolf Turban, violin; Wen-Sinn Yang, cello (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Symphony No 4 - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.

Brahms, Trio for Violin Horn & Piano Op 40 - Isabelle Faust (violin), Teunis van der Zwart (natural horn), Alexander Melnikov (piano).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Edward Elgar: Symphony No.1 & Cockaigne (In London Town)
Georg Solti & the London Philharmonic Orchestra *

A different approach to that of Adrian Boult. I find Solti can at times be hit or miss, in Elgar he certainly hits it. I'm really enjoying these performances, full atmosphere and energy without feeling overdriven.

This is a recent purchase, I really enjoyed the performance of the Second Symphony by these forces and these two works are to the same standard.

I'd rate the performance of these Symphonies next to Boult's live recordings on ICA Classics as favourites.


----------



## Enthusiast

This is pretty good on my first hearing and I got a sense that further hearings will have me saying it is very good!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Requiem*

I don't know what is about Karel Ancerl, but his conducting always rings my chimes.

\


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Maria von Weber - various works for this evening. As this is the sum total of my Weber collection suggestions for any other orchestral/chamber/piano works of his (the operas I've already looked into) that are up to snuff would be appreciated. 

_Concertino_ in E-flat for clarinet and orchestra op.26 (1811):
Clarinet Concerto no.1 in F-minor op.73 (1811):
Clarinet Concerto no.2 in E-flat op.74 (1811):
_Grand Duo Concertant_ in E-flat for clarinet and piano op.48 (1815-16):










Clarinet Quintet [_Grand Quintetto_] in B-flat op.34 (1811-15):










_Der Freischütz_ [_The Freeshooter_] - opera in three acts op.77 [Libretto: Friedrich Kind] (1817-21):


----------



## pianozach

So, this morning I am playing it safe with the *Mozart String Quartet #22 in B Flat, K. 589*, played by the _"Internationally recognized"_ *American String Quartet*.

I'll probably listen to the *String Quartet #16 in E Flat K 428* after that. It's a real barn burner.









These are also downloads from library checkouts. Unfortunately the library only has Discs 1 and 3 from the 8-CD set, so I get only a random quartet of his string quartets from the American String Quartet.

I like the sound of the recordings . . . nice fat sound, with only a little natural reverb.

But it leaves my Mozart String Quartet collection lacking. Considering he wrote 23 pure string quartets, my collection is woeful.

String Quartet #4 In C, K 157 
String Quartet #6 In B Flat, K 159
String Quartet No. 14 in G major, K. 387
String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, K. 421
String Quartet #16 in E Flat K 428 (two versions)
String Quartet No.17 'The Hunt' In B Flat Major. K458
String Quartet #20 In D, K 499
String Quartet #21 In D, K 575
String Quartet #22 in B Flat, K. 589


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Unfinished Symphony*

Munch, with this cat-ate-the-canary smile, unwinds the tension underlying this piece and instead gives a long-breathed rendition.


----------



## Sonata

*Robert Schumann: Violin Sonatas*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Unfinished Symphony*

This is how I think the Unfinished Symphony should sound. There is tension, but it serves to spring the piece along in a fine line that doesn't sacrifice gravitas (if I can use a three-syllable word).


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 44

Maxim Fedotov (violin)
Russian Philharmonic Orchestra
Dmitry Yablonsky
Recorded: 9-14 May 2005
Recording Venue: Russian State TV & Radio Company "KULTURA", Studio 5, Moscow

_"Bruch's overlooked violin concertos performed superbly by Maxim Fedotov. Probably the best in the short catalogue"_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Unfinished Symphony*
> 
> Munch, with this cat-ate-the-canary smile, unwinds the tension underlying this piece and instead gives a long-breathed rendition.


I rate Munch, always have.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Inventions and Sinfonias*

I usually get to about track 4, and I lose interest in this particular recording. I don't know why that is. Maybe it will click today.


----------



## starthrower

Quite a diverse and inspired set of music. I've been listening to the Prokofiev, Honegger, Halffter, Shchedrin, and Renaud Gagneux works for cello and orchestra. The first two discs of Renaissance and baroque are excellent as well.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: _Ein deutsches Requiem_, Op. 45
Irmgard Seefried, George London
Westminster Choir, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Bruno Walter


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic playing!
Check him out on youtube


----------



## Joe B

Neil Ferris leading the Convivium Singers with Christopher Cromar (piano) performing choral music by Jonathan Dove:


----------



## DaddyGeorge

R. Strauss & Korngold: Violin Concertos
Pavel Šporcl, Jiří Kout & Prague Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter

Revisiting these wonderful recordings after many years is a great pleasure!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Knorf said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
> Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter
> 
> Revisiting these wonderful recordings after many years is a great pleasure!


So. Good. I really love his 1st.


----------



## Duncan

elgars ghost said:


> Carl Maria von Weber - various works for this evening. As this is the sum total of my Weber collection suggestions for any other orchestral/chamber/piano works of his (the operas I've already looked into) that are up to snuff would be appreciated.


I think you'll enjoy this -









*Weber: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2 & Bassoon Concerto*

*Karen Geoghegan (bassoon)*

*BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lG5TpQC6t0j18epJq34twqBuwzhPjDz2E

"Weber wrote the waltz Aufforderung zum Tanze (Invitation to the Dance) in 1819, around the time when he was also working on the opera Der Freischütz. The two works crossed paths once more, in 1841, when the latter was performed at the Opéra de Paris. Berlioz had been commissioned to orchestrate Aufforderung zum Tanze so that it could be incorporated into the opera, and he did so by melding Weber's polished and elegant original with his own sound world, with customary panache. It is the version included on this disc.

Also featured are Weber's Symphonies Nos 1 and 2. That these works should be so neglected is partly down to historical accident; they were composed just four years after Beethoven's monumental 'Eroica' Symphony, the work which ditched the rulebook once and for all, and which turned the genre from classical perfection into a personal musical manifesto. So when Weber's symphonies saw the light of day, overshadowed by the great master, no one took much notice.

Weber wrote the first symphony between 14 December 1806 and 2 January 1807, while the second took just over a week, from 22 and 28 January. Yet, there is no evidence of undue haste in the finished works, quite the opposite in fact. They strongly display what Debussy aptly described as Weber's ability to 'scrutinise the soul of each instrument'.

Also on this disc is the composer's Bassoon Concerto. Much of the work's appeal derives from Weber's ear for sonority, and in particular the dark-hued palette natural to the bassoon. The finale has the bassoon playing a jester of great agility, yet with enough elegant touches to dispel any clichéd ideas of the instrument as a figure of fun. The movement builds to an assured and almost reckless virtuoso ending. Karen Geoghegan is the soloist in this work. Gramophone said of this young artist that 'lyrical, mellifluous playing seems to come as naturally as wit and charm'.

*Works*

Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F major, Op. 75
Weber: Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65
Weber: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 19, J50
Weber: Symphony No. 2 in C major, J51


----------



## Duncan

Knorf said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
> Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter
> 
> Revisiting these wonderful recordings after many years is a great pleasure!


These recordings are a revelation... a fairly expensive revelation (about 170.00 USD at Amazon)... but a revelation nonetheless... I usually don't advise people to go into debt to purchase something (it's surprisingly less expensive to actually steal a copy) but this is worth saving up for...









*Bruno Walter - The Complete Columbia Album Collection*

*Works*

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...he-complete-columbia-album-collection#related

Here's a link to to the compositions contained within the set - I originally printed it out and placed it within the post until I realized that it was so long that it stretched across three and a half pages of the entire thread... which would have probably accomplished nothing other than irritating the life out of everyone here and antagonizing those members of the forum who I have not in fact already antagonized previously... provided there are actually any left...


----------



## Knorf

BlackAdderLXX said:


> [Referring to Walter/ColumbiaSO Brahms] So. Good. I really love his 1st.


Indeed. I think the 3rd might be my favorite of the cycle. But it's been awhile; maybe I'll have a new favorite this time around. For sure, this is glorious Brahms.

It's interesting, after so much discussion here about Brahms cycles, and the Meiningen Orchestra, and recent recordings trying to resurrect that tradition, that what really stands out for me in Walter's cycle is how good the rhythm is. Rhythm is so critical in Brahms, and Walter's control of rhythm stands out as really great. I knew how good the orchestra sounded, how well-balanced, and how musical, but I half-forgot Walter's rhythm really holds his entire Brahmsian sound-concept together.

Walter deserves the accolades, to this day, for some of the greatest music making ever recorded.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*

This is okay. If it were my only recording, I'd probably be happy with it. Of course, it isn't, so it's just okay.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Haydn: Violin Concertos
Elina Vähälä & Virtuosi Di Kuhmo


----------



## flamencosketches

*Benjamin Britten*: Les Illuminations, op.18. Peter Pears, Benjamin Britten, English Chamber Orchestra

Inspired by Enthusiast's enthusiasm for this work on the previous page of this thread. This is a work that does not quite live up to the heights of the Serenade, but nevertheless it's not a bad piece by any means. Britten wrote quite brilliantly for strings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 4*

Great interpretation.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Igor Stravinsky*: Pétrouchka. Pierre Boulez, New York Philharmonic

The New Yorkers sound damn good here. But talk about a radical change from Bernstein to Boulez. The Frenchman seems to have whipped them into shape a bit, and the playing sounds a lot more precise, tighter, less "mushy". I'd actually be quite curious to hear Bernstein's Pétrouchka in New York to see how it compares. I expect his would be very good as well-as we know, Bernstein the composer drew much influence from Stravinsky-but I haven't heard it, nor heard anything about it.


----------



## starthrower

Clarinet Concerto, and other works for orchestra. A very lush and warm sounding digital recording dating back almost 30 years. Released in 2001.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A 'Various Artists' Beethoven symphony cycle beginning tonight, concluding later in the morning.

Symphony no.1 in C op.21 (1799-1800):
Symphony no.2 in D op.36 (1800-02):










Symphony no.3 in E-flat op.55 (1802-04):
Symphony no.8 in F op.93 (1812):










Symphony no.4 in B-flat op.60 (1806):
Symphony no.6 in F op.68 (1808):










Symphony no.5 in C-minor op.67 (1807-08):
Symphony no.7 in A op.92 (1811-12):










Symphony no.9 in D-minor op.125 for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Friedrich Schiller] (1822-24):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139335


*Franz Joseph Haydn*

Symphonies Nos. 82-87

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Sigiswald Kuijken, conductor

1989-1990, compilation 1999


----------



## Dimace

I'm not a big Roger fan, but I admit this is original & good. (Roger is almost always original but not always to the point) Nice EMI CD, bargain, with very good sound.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Khachaturian: Flute Concerto

Emmanuel Pahud (flute)
Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
David Zinman

_Khachaturian VC played on flute which absolutely genius. Tonhalle/Zinman make all the difference though. Fantastic accompany . Shakes the bones. Pahud is faultless as well_


----------



## Knorf

Duncan said:


> ....which would have probably accomplished nothing other than irritating the life out of everyone here and antagonizing those members of the forum who I have not in fact already antagonized previously... provided there are actually any left...


I regret to inform you I am not yet fully antagonized.

But, in retrospect, pruning that list was probably for the best.


----------



## starthrower

Violin Sonata in A featuring Arthur Grumiaux


----------



## Knorf

*John Adams*: _El Dorado_
The Hallé, Kent Nagano


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*; *Joseph Haydn*; *Richard Strauss*: Lieder. Fritz Wunderlich, Heinrich Schmidt, plus Walter Weller & Ludwig Beinl (for the Haydn); Jan Koetsier & the Bavarian RSO (for the Strauss)

A recital, presumably drawn from Bavarian Radio tapes, of the late Fritz Wunderlich singing lesser known songs. I like what I'm hearing, though the sound is a bit recessed and poor. Wunderlich's voice was one of a kind.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Knorf said:


> Indeed. I think the 3rd might be my favorite of the cycle. But it's been awhile; maybe I'll have a new favorite this time around. For sure, this is glorious Brahms.
> 
> It's interesting, after so much discussion here about Brahms cycles, and the Meiningen Orchestra, and recent recordings trying to resurrect that tradition, that *what really stands out for me in Walter's cycle is how good the rhythm is*. Rhythm is so critical in Brahms, and Walter's control of rhythm stands out as really great. I knew how good the orchestra sounded, how well-balanced, and how musical, but I half-forgot Walter's rhythm really holds his entire Brahmsian sound-concept together.
> 
> Walter deserves the accolades, to this day, for some of the greatest music making ever recorded.


That's why I love his first. That pounding dramatic introduction is so dang good. I think Walter is my favorite of all the big band dead dudes. His Columbia recordings must have been state of the art at the time because they still sound fantastic. I've got his Mozart late symphonies and Beethoven cycles with Columbia and they're fantastic. I've been streaming this one, but plan to pick it up soon, but I try to limit my purchases to three cycles from the same composer per month!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Well, since discovering (Thanks to my Karajan/BPO set) that I like Sibelius, so I thought today I'd try Blomstedt/San Fran.
I listened to Symphonies 1&2 today for the first time.


----------



## Joe B

Mark Singleton leading VOCE (New England's Chamber Choir) with Stephen Scarlato (organ/piano) in choral works by Paul Mealor:


----------



## Itullian

A favorite set.


----------



## ribonucleic

Hindemith - Trauermusik for Viola and Orchestra (1936)

Herbert Blomstedt / San Francisco Symphony



> At Trio prices this is instantly and robustly recommendable. If you are looking for a superbly recorded substantial and meatily symphonic representation of Hindemith then this set at mid-price is for you. ... The Trauermusik, famously written to replace the cheeky-cheery Schwanendreher in a London concert that coincided with the death of King George V. Hindemith, like Britten, made no fuss when asked to produce a more dignified alternative and wrote this six minute piece in six hours. Walther is the soloist. She is achingly communicative in this music of mourning - the antithesis of public obsequies; private grief. - MusicWeb International


----------



## 13hm13

Stanford - Symph 5


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139344


*Edvard Grieg*

Arietta, Waltz, Folk Melody, Norwegian Melody, op. 12 nos. 1, 2, 5, 6
Sylph, The Brook, Phantom, Homeward, op. 62 nos. 1, 4, 5, 6
Elegy, Waltz, Canon, op. 38 nos. 6, 7, 8
Wedding Day at Troldhaugen, op. 65 no. 6
Melody, op. 47 no. 3
At Your Feet, Evening in the Mountains, Cradle Song, op. 68 nos. 3, 4, 5
March of the Trolls, Notturno, op. 54 nos. 3, 4
Summer Evening, Gone, Remembrances, op. 71 nos. 2, 6, 7
Gade, Illusion, Homesickness, op. 57 nos. 2, 3, 6

Leif Ove Andsnes, piano
Performed on Grieg's piano at the composer's villa, Troldhaugen.

2002


----------



## ribonucleic

Ives - Songs (Jan DeGaetani, mezzo-soprano - Gilbert Kalish, piano)



> This is my favorite recording of Ives' songs. It really is a stunning disc in every way. DeGaetani has a completely idiomatic command of Ives' musical language, and she makes the "impossible" songs sound effortless, even natural. She also has a special way with the strange, otherworldly elements in Ives' music, and she taps into these qualities in his music more convincingly than anyone else. Moreover, Kalish's support is phenomenal. This recording is an excellent introduction to Ives' songs because it demonstrates the broad range of musical styles that Ives employed in the genre, from sentimental remembrances ("The Things Our Fathers Loved") to leaping dissonances ("The Majority"). DeGaetani also marvelously sings my two of very favorite Ives songs on this disc: "The Housatonic at Stockbridge" and "Serenity." This one rates as high as they get. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Bkeske

Have not broke out this Beethoven cycle for a while. UK pressing 1972. 8 LP box set. Start with 1 & 2 and see where it takes me.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink

BBC Music Magazine April 2019

Capuçon provides the best of both worlds, creating a profound sense of a lone figure lost in his thoughts during the first two movements, before suggesting an emotional rejuvenation in the finale…Bernard Haitink and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe follow him every inch of the way, creating mere whispers of sound on occasion, yet ensuring the more forthright tuttis are kept perfectly in scale…It is difficult to imagine the Fantasiestücke played more sensitively.

Presto Classical January 2019

An illuminating pairing, this - there's a chamber-music-like intimacy and introversion to the account of the Cello Concerto (with some especially lovely, ethereal interplay between the soloist and the COE woodwinds in the slow movement), whilst the force of nature that is Martha Argerich draws big-boned, impassioned playing from Capuçon in a muscular account of the Adagio and Allegro that's well-nigh symphonic in scale.

Sunday Times 6th January 2019

Capuçon's impetuosity and thoughtfulness are complemented by Haitink's lifelong engagement with this music...Each of the [chamber] works is played with collective grace and elan by these crème de la crème chamber musicians.


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata said:


> *Robert Schumann: Violin Sonatas*


Great disc Sonata, wonderful playing .


----------



## Rogerx

*July 9th 1879 Ottorino Respighi*










Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

John Neschling

What a glorious work, and what a find! Anyone inured to Respighi's gaudy colours and thumping rhythms will be astonished by the musical and emotional range of this economical score. Neschling,...


----------



## Rogerx

Arcangelo Corelli: Six Concerti Grossi, Opus 6

American Bach Soloists, Jeffrey Thomas


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Sonatas & Impromptus

András Schiff (fortepiano)

Presto Recording of the Week
12th April 2019
Record of the Week
Record Review
20th April 2019
Record of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2019
Editor's Choice
Instrumental Choice
BBC Music Magazine
July 2019
Instrumental Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2019
Recording of the Year
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Recording of the Year
Nominee - Solo Music
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Solo Music


----------



## Malx

Chamber music on a Brucknerian scale - his String Quintet:


----------



## sonance

Henri-Joseph Rigel (1741 - 1799)
(Rigel is born in Germany, but is considered to be a French composer.)

- La Sortie d'Égypte (1774)
- Jephté (1783)
- La Destruction de Jéricho (1778)
Isabelle Poulenard, dessus; Philippe Do, haute-contre; Alain Buet, basse taille; Les Chantres du Centre de Musique Baroque de Versailles; Orchestre des Folies Françoises/Patrick Cohën-Akenine; dir. Olivier Schneebeli (k617)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphony #9
George Szell & Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

This was my first experience of Dausgaard in mainstream repertoire. I quite like his 6th but it has never made me want to collect the other discs of the series (although I do have his 8th and 9th and find them stimulating if not a first choice). I know the Rosamunde music less well and that may be why I enjoy that more on this disc. But I don't hear that much of what makes his Brahms so excellent.


----------



## sonance

Jean Rivier (1896 - 1987)

my only work by this composer:
- Concerto Brève (for piano and string orchestra; 1953)
Timon Altwegg, piano; Orchestre de Chambre de Toulouse/Gilles Colliard (guild)










now:

Jean Roger-Ducasse (1873 - 1954)

- Prélude d'un ballet (1910)
- Au jardin de Marguerite: Interlude (symphonic fragment; 1901-05)
- Suite française (1907)
- Epithalame (symphonic poem; 1922)
Rheinland-Pfalz Philharmonic/Leif Segerstam (marco polo)










The CD above seems to be the original, my copy is from Marco Polo, Orchestral Works vol. 2, cover and booklet can be found here:
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/MP3641.pdf

[Amazon does offer a "Marco Polo" CD with these works, but judging from earlier experience (Koechlin, Le Buisson ardent) I guess that it is a cheap copy and will come without booklet.]


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Concert and Piano Quartet

PASCAL DEVOYON piano, PHILIPPE GRAFFIN violin, TOBY HOFFMAN viola, GARY HOFFMAN cello

Chilingirian Quartet


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.3 in D minor, WAB 103, the "Wagner". Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

So far so good. Lately I've mostly been listening to the Wand/NDR recording but I think I may like this one better. Thicker, fuller strings and brass; more drama, more dynamic intensity. This is a damn fine symphony by any measure.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

pianoconcerto No.1 Gilels / Ormandy
The Philadelphia Orchestra

Glad to have this recording back after selling my LP's


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Harold in Italy/ Béatrice et Bénédict/: Béatrice et Bénédict, Op. 27: Overture

Paganini: Sonata per la gran viola, Op. 35

David Aaron Carpenter (viola)

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Enthusiast

A programme of Bax masterpieces from Handley.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg & Korngold*


----------



## Rogerx

Immortal Beloved: Beethoven Arias

Chen Reiss (soprano), Oliver Wass (harp)

Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr

Reiss manages coloratura passages with ease, her tone bright and clear, her voice firm throughout its considerable range and she is always wonderfully in tune…The Academy of Ancient Music gives...


----------



## starthrower

First listen to Bloch's violin concerto.


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2, Partita No. 1 for solo Violin

Hilary Hahn

Phenomenal recording, I hope she records the latter half of the set again.


----------



## sbmonty

Piano concertos Nos. 1 - 3.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'll be rooting through my opera drawer for the next week, beginning with two of the later examples I have of the genre.

Adams's _El Niño_ is an interesting account of the nativity and its aftermath, using not just conventional biblical/liturgical sources but also predominantly 20th century Latin American texts of a broadly maternal nature which give the work a more contemporary perspective in terms of narrative while also complementing the music itself.

_El Niño_ - opera/nativity oratorio in two parts [Libretto: various biblical, liturgical and Latin American poetic sources] (1999-2000):










_Akhnaten_ is largely set during three distinct periods encompassing the reign of the eponymous Egyptian pharaoh, whose introduction of a new kind of religious worship in which the sun is the supreme entity divided the country.

Glass uses a neat device with the roles of Akhnaten and his consort Nefertiti - they are sung by countertenor and contralto respectively, so when they sing together their vocal harmonising creates the impression that the pharaoh and his queen are as one, not just in terms of their devotion to each other but also in having a shared spirituality. That said, there isn't that much actual singing by either character - the opera's content has more to do with the cause and effect of Akhnaten's reforms as depicted via a scribe's narrative rather than focusing on portraying the individual.

The funeral procession of the first act signifying the death of the previous pharaoh returns at the end, set in the modern-day backdrop of the ruins of Akhnaten's capital city where it is visited by the spirits of Akhnaten, Nefertiti and the pharaoh's mother.

_Akhnaten_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Philip Glass (in association with Shalom Goldman, Robert Israel and Richard Riddell) from various ancient sources, _Psalm CIV_ plus Fodor's and Frommer's travel guides to Egypt] (1980-83):


----------



## Malx

Prompted by an earlier post:

Grieg, Lyric Pieces - Leif Ove Andsnes.
This disc plus the Gilels DG selection keeps me happy enough in this repertoire.


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - Sonata No. 3, Partitas Nos. 2 & 3

Hilary Hahn


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Martin Kraus: Viola Concertos

World Première Recordings

David Aaron Carpenter (viola), with Riitta Pesola (cello)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Janne Nisonen

Their Haydnesque scale and formal clarity suggest they're all early works. There's a passionately Strum und Drang quality to the bleak opening unisons, but Kraus was clearly a fine melodist;... - BBC Music Magazine, February 2013,


----------



## Enthusiast

A mixture of English composers.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66 (excerpts)/ Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 (excerpts)

London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux


----------



## starthrower

Includes 3 sonatas, Partita, and three short pieces.


----------



## Vasks

*Langford - Two Worlds Overture (Sutherland/ASV)
Carwithen - Piano Concerto (Shelley/Chandos)
Britten - Passacaglia from "Peter Grimes" (Fredman/Naxos)*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Fuchs, Robert: Serenade No. 3 in E minor, Op. 21

Kölner Kammerorchester
Christian Ludwig
Recorded: 5-6 March 2009
Recording Venue: Deutschlandfunk, Sendesaal des Funkhauses, Cologne, Germany

"Superbly recorded works. Do not be fooled, these are expertly crafted works. Charming all the way through"


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Last night it was Suk and Korngold:













This morning Franck and Mendelssohn:


----------



## pianozach

I'm going with a few (well, they're short) Vivaldi Violin Concertos this morning played by Pinchas Zukerman; Philip Ledger: English Chamber Orchestra

*Violin Concerto In E Flat, Op. 8/5, RV 253, "La Tempesta Di Mare"
Violin Concerto In C, Op. 8/6, RV 180, "Il Piacere"
Violin Concerto In D Minor, Op. 8/7, RV 242, "Per Pisendel"
*


----------



## Dimace

Right now: Cyprien apotheosis through Frederic and his Polonaises. Unbelievable piano, unbelievable Cyprien.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It's a long time since I've listened to this set, but recent discussion of the opera in another thread prompted me to get it out and it isn't bad at all. Certainly preferable to the other studio recordings I've heard featuring Sills and Sutherland.

That said I wouldn't prefer it to the live 1957 La Scala set, with Callas in fabulous form as Anna. This one is a lot more complete, of course, though there are still a few minor cuts, so it gives you a better impression of the opera as Donizetti intended it. It's a shane Souliotis didn't record this at the same time she recorded Abigaille in *Nabucco*, but the voice has deteriorated quite a bit in three years, though nowhere near as disastrously as on the *Macbeth* which followed. However there are plenty of instances of hollow, unsupported tone, her coloratura has become a bit vague and she doesn't have a trill. At least she has the requisite vocal grandeur and makes something of the role dramatically, though nowhere near as much as Callas, who sounds as if she might have been born to sing it.

Horne is excellent, as you might expect, but I still prefer Simionato on the Callas set. Ghiaurov has a much more pleasing voice than the woolly toned Rossi-Lemeni, who is nevertheless more authoratative and presents a much nastier character, which is what Henry undoubtedly is in this opera. Alexander has a lot more music to sing than Raimondi, most of whose coloartura sections were cut, not that he executes it that well. To be honest, I don't mind losing some of Percy's music. He behaves like a lovesick schoolboy for most of the opera and I find him quite tedious.

Gavazzeni conducts a much more dramatically propulsive performance than Varviso, but it's good to hear the score almost complete. I have still to listen to the Theodossiou, nor have I heard the earlier live performance with Souliotis, Horne and Domingo, and Janet Baker no less as Smeton. I'm told it's a much better representation of Souliotis at her brief best.


----------



## Knorf

DaddyGeorge said:


> Beethoven: Symphony #9
> George Szell & Cleveland Orchestra


By Thor's Beard, isn't that an incredibly great Ninth?
:tiphat:


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80
Eroica Quartet

This week's selection in the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## starthrower

I've been meaning to get to this one for a while.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ It's a good one! Probably my favourite recording of the Britten for a start.


----------



## sonance

Joseph Guy Ropartz (1864 - 1955)

- String Quartet no. 1 (1893)
- Fantaisie brève sur le nom d'Albéric Magnard (for string quartet; 1892)
Quatuor Stanislas (timpani)










- String Quartet no. 2 (1911/12)
- String Quartet no. 3 (1924)
Quatuor Stanislas (timpani)










- String Quartet no. 4 (1933)
- String Quartet no. 5 (1940)
- String Quartet no. 6 (1948)
Quatuor Stanislas (timpani)


----------



## Enthusiast

Bruckner 8 -


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter

May as well as continue reacquainting myself with these marvelous Brahms recordings.


----------



## SanAntone

*Duruflé : Requiem, Op.9*
Performed by the Choir of King's College, Cambridge
Sir Philip Ledger, Conductor
John Butt, Organ


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Busoni, Piano Concerto*

I have a recording of this somewhere, but it's so neglected that I think the mice have turned it into a vacation home. I'll see if this one does it for me. [Update: Nope. It's a good recording, but I guess the piece just doesn't do anything for me.]


----------



## Itullian

Best Bach set i ever heard.
It's all you need.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dimace said:


> Right now: Cyprien apotheosis through Frederic and his Polonaises. Unbelievable piano, unbelievable Cyprien.
> 
> View attachment 139376


*„Es gibt drei Arten von Pianisten: jüdische Pianisten, homosexuelle Pianisten -- und schlechte Pianisten." V. Horowitz*

He must be the exception to the Horowitz rule.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 139372
> 
> 
> Fuchs, Robert: Serenade No. 3 in E minor, Op. 21
> 
> Kölner Kammerorchester
> Christian Ludwig
> Recorded: 5-6 March 2009
> Recording Venue: Deutschlandfunk, Sendesaal des Funkhauses, Cologne, Germany
> 
> "Superbly recorded works. Do not be fooled, these are expertly crafted works. Charming all the way through"


I remember liking the first two serenades the best. Yes, expertly crafted works, but I find these ones rather tepid IMO.


----------



## MusicSybarite

sonance said:


> Joseph Guy Ropartz (1864 - 1955)
> 
> - String Quartet no. 1 (1893)
> - Fantaisie brève sur le nom d'Albéric Magnard (for string quartet; 1892)
> Quatuor Stanislas (timpani)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - String Quartet no. 2 (1911/12)
> - String Quartet no. 3 (1924)
> Quatuor Stanislas (timpani)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - String Quartet no. 4 (1933)
> - String Quartet no. 5 (1940)
> - String Quartet no. 6 (1948)
> Quatuor Stanislas (timpani)


Very fine quartets there.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 8*

Solti and the Chicago Symphony. Of course, I only listen to the first half. The second half with all that Faust stuff is kind of weird. Just a fluke of mine.


----------



## Merl

Spent 3 hours waiting for Mrs Merl's car to get serviced but at least it gave me the chance to listen to some choons so I went thru the Harnoncourt BPO Schubert set from my phone.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Giacomo Puccini's illustrious late triple-header - the first two instalments tonight, concluding with the third tomorrow morning.

_Il tabarro_ ends with one of the most piercing operatic screams I've heard, courtesy of Maria Guleghina - I don't know if the scream is like that in other performances but I almost jumped out of my skin when I first heard it on this recording nearly twenty years ago.

_Il tabarro_ [_The Cloak_] - opera in one act [Libretto: Guiseppe Adami] (1916):
_Suor Angelica_ - opera in act [Libretto: Giovacchino Forzano] (1917):
_Gianni Schicchi_ - comic opera in one act [Libretto: Giovacchino Forzano] (1918):


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter

Long my favorite in this cycle.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Glazunov: The Seasons, Op. 67

Aaron Rosand (violin)
Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra
Kees Bakels

"A Seasons to die for. Vox recording is spot on here"


----------



## Joachim Raff

Suk: Symphony in E Major - Ostrčil: Calvary
Václav Neumann, Czech Philharmonic

"Lesser known Symphony but some colourful music within"


----------



## Knorf

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: _Bachianas Brasileiras No. 7_
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Roberto Minczuk

I dearly love this music, and No. 7 of the _Bachaianas Brasileiras_ is probably my favorite from that extraordinary series.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms, Mass*

Pierre Boulez with the Berlin Philharmonic for the Symphony and the English Bach Festival Orchestra for the Mass.

These interpretations work better than other recordings I've heard. I'm not sure why; there is something subtle that makes a difference.


----------



## Itullian

Some of these.


----------



## canouro

*Verdi - La Forza del Destino*
Renata Tebaldi, Ettore Bastianini, Cesare Siepi, Silvio Maionica,
Francesco Molinari-Pradelli, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia








*Arturo Toscanini - In Memoriam*
*Beethoven* Symphony No.8 in F major Op.93
*Wagner* Tannhäuser (Overture and Bacchanale)
*Verdi* La forza del destino (Overture)
*Schumann* Manfred Op 115 (Overture)
*Rossini* Guillaume Tell - Passo a sei 
*Dvořák* Symphony No. 9 Op. 95 From the New World 
_NBC Symphony Orchestra, Arturo Toscanini_








*Dvořák - Slavonic Dances* 
Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell ‎


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Knorf said:


> By Thor's Beard, isn't that an incredibly great Ninth?
> :tiphat:


It's perfect! Szell was a conductor with a completely extraordinary and unique sense of rhythm. Fairytale...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Beethoven's 7th with Walter


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 1":


I want to hear this.



DaddyGeorge said:


> Beethoven: Symphony #9
> George Szell & Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 139355


I want to hear this, too!


----------



## annaw

*Beethoven: String Quartet No.10 in Eb major, Op. 74 (Alban Berg quartet)*

I'm continuing my Beethoven string quartet journey which I'm immensely enjoying! Another stunning performance. I don't know what it is, maybe my love towards the old style big-band sound but I've started noticing that even when listening to SQs, I often tend to prefer "darker" and more passionate interpretations. Especially when it comes to Beethoven. Alban Berg's playing is immensely masterful (in that sense it's definitely refined) but it's also wonderfully Beethovenian - they manage to grasp the heroic but also the lyric side of his middle period compositions.


----------



## ribonucleic

Stravinsky - Le Sacre du Printemps (Riccardo Muti / Philadelphia Orchestra)

A properly rock 'em-sock 'em account.


----------



## 13hm13

William Wallace (1860-1940)
Symphonic Poems
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins (conductor)


----------



## starthrower

A great looking and sounding venue at the Cleveland Institute.


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Scriabin:* Symphony No. 3, Op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Russian National Orchestra, Michael Pletnev


----------



## Alfacharger

Haydn's The Creation. A great recording by the Berliners.


----------



## pmsummer

LE MONDE DE SAINTE-COLOMBE
_Une Sélection de Concerts à Deux Violes Esgales_
*Jean de Sainte Colombe* (1640? - 1700?)
Les Voix Humaines - viols
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with Kondrashin's Shostakovich symphonic cycle: the 13th:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Knorf said:


> *Heitor Villa-Lobos*: _Bachianas Brasileiras No. 7_
> São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Roberto Minczuk
> 
> I dearly love this music, and No. 7 of the _Bachaianas Brasileiras_ is probably my favorite from that extraordinary series.











Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 7 for orchestra

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Enrique Bátiz

" Many thanks, you inspired me to investigate the piece. Lovely colourful music "


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C♯ minor - Op. 27, No. 2, arranged for electric guitar

17 years old, this kid. Dumbfounding chops.


----------



## Joe B

Jaan-Eik Tulve leading Vox Clamantis in choral settings of psalms and traditional Estonian hymns by Cyrillus Kreek:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

ribonucleic said:


> Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C♯ minor - Op. 27, No. 2, arranged for electric guitar
> 
> 17 years old, this kid. Dumbfounding chops.


I've seen a few of her videos. She's really good, especially for 17 (at the time)


----------



## 13hm13

Two CDs from Naxos:

Stanford - Piano Trios, etc.


----------



## ribonucleic

Haydn - Symphony No. 89 in F major (Vienna Philharmonic, Karl Böhm)

The one review I found said Böhm was too humorless in this repertoire. I dunno. It sounds fine to me.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: piano sonatas D845-850
Christian Zacharias


----------



## bharbeke

I am still on page 275 of this thread for reading, but I wanted to share my current listen. Every year, KBAQ picks their top 100 pieces by polling the listeners. Over the years, there have been 163 distinct pieces chosen. For the most recent year, there was only one piece that was new that I had not heard. This week, I rectified that and have a complete list again.

*Verdi: Nabucco*
Muti, Philharmonia Orchestra

I liked this opera pretty well overall. If I had not heard about its fame ahead of time, I would not have pegged the Chorus of the Hebrew Slaves as anything more than a nice act ender.

Until the next poll, my rating of the 163 popular pieces is that 85 are excellent, 42 are good, 35 are okay, and 1 is not to my liking. Not bad!


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66 (excerpts)/ Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 (excerpts)

London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux


----------



## senza sordino

This week:

All Brahms

Serenades 1 and 2. Fantastic disk. 









A German Requiem. In general, I don't listen to choral music too much, but I do like this music a lot.









Piano Trios 1, 2 and 3 and Piano Quartet in Gm. 









Trio for Piano Clarinet and cello, Clarinet Quintet, String Quintets 1 and 2, String Sextets 1 and 2. (Disks 3, 4, and 5)









Symphonies 1, 2, 3 and 4


----------



## starthrower

For those who are up late.


----------



## Rogerx

Le Paris des Romantiques

Julien Chauvin (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Le Cercle de l'Harmonie, Jeremie Rhorer

With thanks to Sonance, reminding me this record .



> Gramophone Magazine November 2012
> 
> The orchestra's period instruments add punch and pungent colour, as they to a beguiling performance of Berlioz's Reverie et Caprice with the violinist Julien Chauvin …With a warmer, mellower sonority than that of a 21st-century grand, the Erard also possesses power and depth that Chamayou harnesses alongside his sparkling virtuosity.


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man

Guy Johnston (cello), Mohammed Gad (vocals), Jody K. Jenkins (percussion), Nicholas Merryweather (baritone), Lisa Spurgeon (soprano), Neil Percy (percussion), Mike Brewer (chorus conductor), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo-soprano), Paul Beniston (trumpet), Tristan Hambleton (treble), Susie Parkes (soprano), Elizabeth Witts (soprano), Philip Shakesby (bass), Dave Hassell (percussion)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, National Youth Choir of Great Britain, The National Youth Choir of Great Britain
Karl Jenkins, Mike Brewer
Recorded: 2001
Recording Venue: Air Studios, London


----------



## Rogerx

Paër: Leonora

Ursula Koszut (Leonora), Siegfried Jerusalem (Florestano), Edita Gruberová (Marcellina), Norbert Orth (Pizzarro), John van Kesteren (Fernando), Giorgio Tadeo (Rocco), Wolfgang Brendel (Giacchino)

Bayerisches Symphonieorchester, Peter Maag


----------



## Itullian

Now 24bit remastered.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Britten & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos
James Ehnes, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Kirill Karabits


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Inventionen & Sinfonien


----------



## sonance

Rogerx said:


> Le Paris des Romantiques
> 
> Julien Chauvin (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)
> 
> Le Cercle de l'Harmonie, Jeremie Rhorer
> 
> With thanks to Sonance, reminding me this record .


Rogerx - I'm glad you like the disc, too. In recent years it is quite seldom that I buy a compilation, but this one really is beautiful.


----------



## sonance

MusicSybarite said:


> Very fine quartets there.


MusicSybarite - Yes. A quite impressive cycle of string quartets. I liked best the quartets nos. 2 and 3, which had been vol. 1 of the three discs (understandably).

Sometimes it is a hard chore to go through my discs with French composers in alphabetical order, be it because I yearn to return to some favorites, be it because I'm not in the right mood for the composer whose turn is next. But at the same time I'm quite glad to refresh my knowledge about my own collection. Yesterday, listening to the string quartets, I thought: How could I have forgotten how good they are?


----------



## sonance

Joseph Guy Ropartz (1864 - 1955), continued

selections:

- Violin Sonata no. 1 (1917)
- Violin Sonata no. 3 (1927)
Sandrine Cantoreggi, violin; Béatrice Rauchs, piano (pavane)










- Requiem (1938)
- Psaume 129 "De Profundis" (1941)
Catherine Dubosc, soprano; Jacqueline Mayeur, mezzo; Vincent Le Texier, baritone; Choeur Regional Vittoria d'Ile de France/Michel Piquemal (accord)










- Prélude, Marine et Chansons (for flute, violin, cello and harp; 1928)
Timothy Hutchins, flute; Jonathan Crow or Marianne Dugal, violin (the booklet doesn't specify); Brian Manker, cello; Jennifer Swartz, harp (atma)


----------



## Merl

Another fine Naxos disc and one I've had a very long time.


----------



## Enthusiast

A great way to start the day. My second run at this and it's even better.









I'm not sure I want any more music right now.


----------



## Rogerx

sonance said:


> Rogerx - I'm glad you like the disc, too. In recent years it is quite seldom that I buy a compilation, but this one really is beautiful.


That is why I forgot I even had it, I am now putting this on Chamayou...


----------



## canouro

*Domenico Scarlatti*
Stabat Mater Dolorosa
Missa Breve "La Stella"
Te Deum Laudamus
Iste Confessor

_Ensemble William Byrd, Graham O'Reilly_


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Elim Chan


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Khaikin's wonderful 1956 recording of *Eugene Onegin* may not have the best sound but in all other respects it's as close to ideal as you can get. There is something so intrinsically right about Khaikin's handling of the score, his pacing absolutely perfect, his control of his forces absolutely stunning.

His cast is also pretty much unbeatable, with the young Galina Vishneskaya capturing to perfection something of Tatyana's youthful sensuality, her Letter Scene one of the most erotic on disc, a young girl alone giving in to the passion in her heart. Belov is suitably reserved in the opening scenes but desparingly intense in the final scene. Lemeshev is caught a little late in his career as Lensky (he would have been 54 at the time of the recording) but sings with finesse and style.

Had the recording always been more readily available in the West, I have no doubt that it would enjoy the same elevated status as De Sabata's *Tosca* as one of the greatest opera recordings of all time.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A double helping of Giuseppe Verdi for later today.

_Macbeth_ - opera in four acts [Libretto: Francesco Maria Piave] (1847 - rev. 1864-65):










_Rigoletto_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Francesco Maria Piave] (1850-51):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bennet Calendar*
*Birtwistle Tragoedia *
*Crosse Concerto da Camera*
*Maxwell Davies Leopardi Fragments*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Gramophone Magazine April 2019

Lisiecki sparkles and shines…The chamber-like sonorities and intricate interplay - surely the result of this being a conductor-less ensemble - are an endless delight…The small forces also ensure that there's an airborne quality in the fast movements…The solo pieces generally work very well too…the 'Venetian Gondola Song' from the Songs Without Words is beautiful indeed, concluding a delightful disc


----------



## canouro

*Andrea & Giovanni Gabrieli - A Venetian Coronation 1595*
Gabrieli Consort & Players, Paul McCreesh


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday Jonas Kaufmann*



Jonas Kaufmann: Nessun Dorma

The Puccini Album

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Kristine Opolais (soprano)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

Presto Recording of the Week
11th September 2015
Shortlisted - Recital
Gramophone Awards
2016
Shortlisted - Recital
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2015
Recording of the Month
Opera
November 2015
Recording of the Mont


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vasks

_Perusing Paul at 331/3 RPMs_

*Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher (Doktor/Odyssey)
Hindemith - Organ Sonata #2 (Preston/Argo)
Hindemith - Horn Concerto (Brain/Angel)
Hindemith - Geschwindmarsch (Reynolds/U of Michigan)*


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano)

Portland State University Chamber Choir
Ethan Sperry


----------



## canouro

*Tarquinio Merula ‎- Su La Cetra Amorosa (Arie E Capricci)*
Rolf Lislevand, Andrew Lawrence King, Ton Koopman, Jordi Savall, Montserrat Figueras


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Chamber Symphonies Nos. 1-4_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139425


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade in D, KV 239 "Serenata notturna"
March in D, KV 249
Serenade in D, KV 250 "Hafffner"
Serenade in G, KV 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
March in D, KV 335 No. 1
Serenade in D, KV 320 "Posthorn"

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor

1982, 1985, 1987; compilation 1999


----------



## starthrower

Piano Quartet, Concerto for violin, piano and string quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphony fantastique, Op. 14/ Mendelssohn A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Op. 21

Wiener Philharmoniker- Pierre Monteux


----------



## canouro

*Rosa E Orticha*
Alexandre Danilevski, Ensemble Syntagma


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique, with Paris Conservatoire Orchestra under Ataulfo Argenta*.

Very vivid approach, full with life and happiness. Third moment's storm instance makes a fantastic contrast with the first two. Argenta is absolut ELIT conductor and literally speaking I haven't heard one recording of him which wasn't close the shop or something near.

From this (already presented to you) nice set:


----------



## Dimace

Tsaraslondon said:


> Khaikin's wonderful 1956 recording of *Eugene Onegin* may not have the best sound but in all other respects it's as close to ideal as you can get. There is something so intrinsically right about Khaikin's handling of the score, his pacing absolutely perfect, his control of his forces absolutely stunning.
> 
> His cast is also pretty much unbeatable, with the young Galina Vishneskaya capturing to perfection something of Tatyana's youthful sensuality, her Letter Scene one of the most erotic on disc, a young girl alone giving in to the passion in her heart. Belov is suitably reserved in the opening scenes but desparingly intense in the final scene. Lemeshev is caught a little late in his career as Lensky (he would have been 54 at the time of the recording) but sings with finesse and style.
> 
> Had the recording always been more readily available in the West, I have no doubt that it would enjoy the same elevated status as De Sabata's *Tosca* as one of the greatest opera recordings of all time.


The BEST Eugene out there! Period.


----------



## Malx

Today so far:

Liszt from Stephen Hough.
Dvorak 5 from Belohlavek
Nielsen 5 from Bernstein.
























(sorry Flamenco)


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> Solti and the Chicago Symphony. Of course, I only listen to the first half. The second half with all that Faust stuff is kind of weird. Just a fluke of mine.


Manxfeeder - that looks a great box but the image is playing havoc with my brain can you use the attached image in future :tiphat:


----------



## sonance

Albert Roussel (1869 - 1937)

selections of some chamber music:

- Piano Trio (1902, rev. 1927)
- Violin Sonata no. 1 (1907/08)
- Impromptu (for harp solo; 1919)
- Violin Sonata no. 2 (1924)
- Sérénade (for flute, string trio and harp; 1925)
- Duo (for bassoon and double bass; 1925)
- Trio for flute, viola and cello (1929)
- String Quartet (1931/32)
Jet Röling, piano; Jean-Jacques Kantorow, violin; Herre-Jan Stegenga, cello: Erika Waardenburg, harp; Paul Verhey, flute, Schönberg Quartet; Jos de Lange, bassoon; Quirijn van Regteren Altena, double bass, Henk Guittart, viola (brilliant; 3 CDs; licensed from Olympia)










selections of some piano music:

- Sonatine (1914)
- Des heures passent (1898)
- Suite in F-sharp minor (1910)
- Rustiques (1906)
Désiré N'Kaoua (polymnie; 2 CDs)










There's a glaring omission - I know. No symphonies or other orchestral works. It shows that for a long time I've been a chamber music person (though there are exceptions!). Well, I'll have to explore some of Roussel's symphonies in the near future.


----------



## pianozach

LOL

This morning's first was the *Theme from The Mission*, *John Williams*

I'm following that up with *The Planets*, *Holst, Leonard Bernstein*: New York Philharmonic Orchestra

It's as though he can't wait to finish up _*Mars*_ and get on with _"the good stuff"_. I loves me some *Bernstein*.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more Mahler 3s, both very good IMO.


----------



## Malx

Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No 3 - Moura Lympany, Philharmonia Orchestra, Walter Susskind.


----------



## 13hm13

James MacMillian - The World's Ransoming; The Confession of Isobel Gowdie


----------



## 13hm13

Edward MacDowell - Piano Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 15


----------



## ribonucleic

Ives - Violin Sonata No. 2 (Hillary Hahn / Valentina Lisitsa)



> In their brilliant, irresistible new recording the sonatas sound warm and spiky, daring and satisfying, infusing the hymns, songs and dances of American history with bold harmonies and rhythms. Ms. Hahn and Ms. Lisitsa share a tone simultaneously rounded and focused. Both players do exactly what this quicksilver music needs, changing tone and mood in an instant without sacrificing energy and concentration on either side of the shift. ... The sonatas confidently negotiate the lines between sentimentality and astringency, modernism and Romanticism, that composers are still dealing with. Ms. Hahn and Ms. Lisitsa's clear, powerful readings provide all Ives's qualities still worth emulating: honesty, sincerity, brave individuality. - The New York Times


----------



## Malx

Smetana, String Quartets 1 & 2 - Dante Quartet.


----------



## Enthusiast

A while back - a good few years ago - I had a very low opinion of Holst. I liked the Planets but had an idea that the rest of his music was rather dull. Then I found it was no such thing!


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98; _Tragic Overture_, Op. 81; _Schicksalslied_, Op. 54
Occidental College Concert Choir
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter

Maybe it's the influence of comments here, but now I'm starting to think the 4th is my favorite in Walter's very special Brahms cycle!


----------



## ribonucleic

Weinberg - Sonatina for Violin and Piano, Op. 46

Erez Ofer - violin
Elisaveta Blumina - piano



> The violin sonatina is simply the lightest Weinberg I have heard. The harmonies and emotions are pared down, and even the notes seem to be fewer, the lines simpler. The music is comparatively untroubled, too. The slow movement pauses for a jovial folk-waltz, although the lento reprise offers contrast with the work's most impassioned melody. The finale starts with a tune that, uncommonly, is both witty and in a minor key. In fact, the lightness of this music stands in contrast to its key of D minor. How does it work? It offers a magical interplay of moods, the kind associated with Schubert and Brahms. This sonatina is a tiny masterpiece of invention and craft.
> 
> Elisaveta Blumina, besides serving as pianist, is curating this CPO chamber series, and she writes a truly outstanding booklet essay which establishes a personal connection to the music. It also provides valuable information on Weinberg's life, establishes his high reputation among performing colleagues, and lucidly explains the works at hand. For this reason, the present CD would make an excellent introduction to Weinberg's music. If you've never heard him before, start here and now, without delay. - MusicWeb International


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphony #9
Freiburger Barockorchester & Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## MusicSybarite

sonance said:


> MusicSybarite - Yes. A quite impressive cycle of string quartets. I liked best the quartets nos. 2 and 3, which had been vol. 1 of the three discs (understandably).
> 
> Sometimes it is a hard chore to go through my discs with French composers in alphabetical order, be it because I yearn to return to some favorites, be it because I'm not in the right mood for the composer whose turn is next.


That's me, and now let's add composers from other nations. It really gets tough to decide! It's the risk of having so much music, I guess.


----------



## Knorf

*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*: _Missa Papae Marcelli_
The Tallis Scholars

I actually like this 2005 recording better than their famous 1980 account; it's more vigorous, appropriately variable in tempi, and less prettified. Also, the Blu-ray "Pure Audio" format means this recording is absolutely stunning in its fidelity and immediacy, even better than the 1980 release, which is saying something.


----------



## Dimace

ribonucleic said:


> View attachment 139442
> 
> 
> Ives - Violin Sonata No. 2 (Hillary Hahn / Valentina Lisitsa)


Valentina is playing Charles! I repeat: Valentina is playing Charles! I must buy this… yesterday! The 21 century musical surprise. (and so positive comments from the NYT!)


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> A while back - a good few years ago - I had a very low opinion of Holst. I liked the Planets but had an idea that the rest of his music was rather dull. *Then I found it was no such thing!*
> 
> View attachment 139444


Gustav is VERY big composer (his father was German...) with huge influence to British music. He hasn't very much composed, but all of his works (operas included) are very - very nice. For me 2x the composer Bax was...


----------



## Guest

This is the SACD version--sounds great!


----------



## Knorf

*Ernst von Dohnányi*: Serenade for String Trio, Op. 10; Sextet for Clarinet, Horn, Violin, Viola, Cello, and Piano, Op. 37
Spectrum Concerts Berlin

Really interesting and sadly neglected but excellent pieces! (Incidentally, Dohnányi always used the Germanic version of his name in his compositions.) Highly recommended.


----------



## Joe B

Roger Norrington leading the Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra in Ludwig van Beethoven's "Symphony No. 7" and "Symphony No. 8":


----------



## Knorf

Fugal said:


> This is the SACD version--sounds great!


[Referring to Karajan's Mahler 9]

I just wish those Japanese SACD imports weren't so idiotically expensive!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Classical Symphony*

I was listening to the Jarvi set on Spotify, but it wasn't doing it for me, so I dug out the Martinon set. The sound may not be as great as more recent recordings, but he conducts with a sense of lightheartedness and abandon. I think I prefer this one. Maybe I can be talked out of it.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Prokofiev, Classical Symphony*
> 
> I was listening to the Jarvi set on Spotify, but it wasn't doing it for me, so I dug out the Martinon set. The sound may not be as great as more recent recordings, but he conducts with a sense of lightheartedness and abandon. I think I prefer this one. Maybe I can be talked out of it.


I wouldn't even consider trying. Martinon was a superb conductor!


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Prokofiev, Classical Symphony*
> 
> I was listening to the Jarvi set on Spotify, but it wasn't doing it for me, so I dug out the Martinon set. The sound may not be as great as more recent recordings, but he conducts with a sense of lightheartedness and abandon. I think I prefer this one. Maybe I can be talked out of it.


Jarvi's Symphony no 1 is probably the weakest in the set imo, it needs a different approach which he doesn't seem to find.


----------



## Duncan

As the forum's undisputed hard-core take-no-prisoners period instrument aficionado it's probably a surprise to no one that I picked up this HIP performance of Mozart's mambos...









*Mozart y Mambo
*
*Sarah Willis (horn)*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nYa2QV5arn5E5DnTSreP5tPisX4E QK_o0

Sarah Willis is a tireless ambassador for her instrument, the horn, which she champions around the world.

Already a horn player with the Berlin Philharmoniker, in 2014 she launched for the German television channel Deutsche Welle what was soon to become a famous programme, Sarah's Music , a series of interviews with personalities ranging from Gustavo Dudamel to Wynton Marsalis, which presents music with warmth and in all its diversity.

But Sarah's other passion was born when she arrived in Cuba to give a masterclass. The music and musicians she met there had a huge impact on her. Since then she has gone back regularly, founding an ensemble, The Havana Horns, that originated in a flash mob filmed for Sarah's Music.Now she has decided to make an album combining the most famous of classical composers Mozart would have been a good Cuban , a musician told her one day in front of a statue of the Austrian genius in the middle of Havana and the local pride, the Cuban music that is everywhere on the island.

With the Havana Lyceum Orchestra and its exuberant conductor Pepe Méndez, she presents Mozart works for horn and orchestra (the Concerto no.3 and the Rondo K371) alongside a Rondo alla Mambo inspired by another Mozart rondo, a Sarahnade Mambo, a Cuban Eine kleine Nachtmusik, and other treats. A number of famous local musicians take part in this recording, which also pays tribute to Cuban repertory, with the song Dos Gardenias para ti made famous by Ibrahim Ferrer and the Buena Vista Social Club."

To some people period instruments are an acquired taste... an acquired taste that many do not in fact ever actually acquire... even though they claim otherwise...

Special bonus - there's not just one but two bassoonists - :30 second mark...






It's almost like being magically whisked off to 18th century Vienna...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139452


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Antal Dorati, conductor

1981, reissued 1995


----------



## Rambler

*Chopin: Ballades and Scherzos* Cyprien Katsarkis on Teldec








The 4 Ballades and 4 Scherzos of Chopin. I'm certainly satisfied with these accounts. I'm not enough of a Chopin specialist to know how these compare to other accounts.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## starthrower

I spotted this one at a local used bookstore for a few bucks so I thought I'd give it a try. I like the slow movements. From what I've read this French trio prefers swift tempos but I've nothing to compare them to.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Knorf said:


> [Referring to Karajan's Mahler 9]
> 
> I just wish those Japanese SACD imports weren't so idiotically expensive!


 Agreed! The DG reissues from Esoteric are expensive, too--$65-85 or more. I own 8 or so, but I don't plan to buy any more. They definitely sound better than their standard CD counterparts, but not 4x better! Of course, that's impossible to quantify. If it's "enough" better, whatever that is, then fine.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Some modern classics this evening, with an American flavour .......

*Edgar Varèse *- Ecuatorial 
Utah Symphony Orchestra, Maurice Abravanel (label: Vanguard Classics)

*Carl Ruggles* - Evocations (version for orchestra)
Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas (label: Other Minds)
*
Charles Ives* - Central Park In The Dark
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein (label: Sony)


----------



## ribonucleic

It was a great day for American music when the Ruggles recording finally made it to digital.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> _Chamber Symphonies Nos. 1-4_


This ia a great set - love it!


----------



## HenryPenfold

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 139425
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> Serenade in D, KV 239 "Serenata notturna"
> March in D, KV 249
> Serenade in D, KV 250 "Hafffner"
> Serenade in G, KV 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
> March in D, KV 335 No. 1
> Serenade in D, KV 320 "Posthorn"
> 
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields
> Sir Neville Marriner, conductor
> 
> 1982, 1985, 1987; compilation 1999


This is one of my favourite Mozart sets ......


----------



## HenryPenfold

ribonucleic said:


> It was a great day for American music when the Ruggles recording finally made it to digital.


The MTT collection is excellent. I find when I go to play a selection from it, I invariably end up playing the whole set through. Was blown away years ago when I first heard Sun Treader on DG!


----------



## Coach G

Celebrating July 4th (American Independence Day) a few days late with five from the wonderful Naxos _American Composers_ series:

1. *Walter Piston*: _Symphony #4_; _Capriccio for Harp and Orchestra_; _Three New England Sketches_ (Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra, w/Therese Elder Wunrow, harp, on Capriccio for Harp and Orchestra)
2. *Morton Gould*: _American Ballads_; _Foster Gallery_; _American Salute_ (Thomas Kuchar/National Symphony Orchestra of the Ukraine)
3. *John Adams*: _Short Ride in a Fast Machine_; _The Wound-Dresser_; *Ferruccio Busoni*: Berceuse Elegiaque (arranged for orchestra by *John Adams*); *John Adams*: _Shaker Loops_ (Marin Alsop/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, w/Nathan Gunn, soloists, on _The Wound-Dresser_)
4. *Alan Hovhaness*: _Cello Concerto_ (Dennis Russell Davies/Seattle Symphony Orchestra, with Jonas Starker, cello); _Symphony #22 "City of Light"_ (Alan Hovhaness/Seattle Symphony Orchestra)
5. *Adophus Hailstork*: _Symphony #1_; _Three Spirituals_; _An American Port of Call_; _Fanfare on Amazing Grace_; _Whitman's Journey: 1. Launch Out on Endless Seas_ (JoAnn Falletta/Virginia Symphony Orchestra w/Keven Deas, soloist & Virginia Symphony Chorus on _Whitman's Journey_)

While the American composers might not measure up to their European counterparts, it's not for the lack of the natural beauty of America's natural geography which inspired Grofe's _Grand Canyon Suite_, _Mississippi Suite_; Copland's _Appalachian Spring_; and Delius' _Florida Suite_. In this regard, Walter Piston's lively _New England Sketches_ joins Charles Ives's _Three Places in New England_, and William Schuman's _New England Triptych_, to complete the trifecta of orchestral tributes to New England each in three movements. Though Piston is a very fine composer whose music is well-organized, athletic and tonal, his music is difficult to hold on to because the melodies are not very catchy. The pieces by Morton Gould are a creative and rich re-organization and orchestration of popular American patriotic songs and Stephen Foster tunes that is very entertaining. The pieces by John Adams show influence from Philip Glass' minimalist technique but are also quite original sounding. This is followed by the very distinctive sound of Alan Hovhaness who looked to sounds of his ancestral Armenia and East Asia as a a way to find a musical voice. We round things out with Adolphus Hailstork, another composer who is tonal and an excellent craftsman.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4
Osmo Vänskä & Minnesota Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Slatter Suite*

It seems like I always have to have some recording to dither over purchasing, and right now it's the Naxos Grieg box. I'm listening on Amazon Music. It sounds nice.


----------



## ribonucleic

Wagner - Die Walküre

London Symphony Orchestra
conducted by Erich Leinsdorf
Brünnhilde: Birgit Nilsson
Siegmund: Jon Vickers
Hunding: David Ward
Wotan: George London
Sieglinde: Gré Brouwenstijn
Fricka: Rita Gorr

When you discover a new top pick for your all-time favorite piece of music, it's something to celebrate. (Though whoever was responsible for telling me about this recording really fell down on the job.)

Leinsdorf's conducting is thrillingly driven, with the big climaxes oozing sonic majesty. Vickers is the heldenest tenor I've ever heard. Brouwenstijn (who I'd never heard of before, but was a top Leonore in her time, I'm told) does a splendid Sieglinde.

And of course, when it comes to Brünnhilde, there's Nilsson and then there's everyone else. People can argue if she sang better here or with Solti. I'll be sitting over here, letting myself be ravished by the sound of the most powerful dramatic soprano who ever lived.

George London can't quite match the vocal splendor of James Morris - the Wotan I imprinted on - but he's a much better actor. If there's a weak link, it's David Ward's Hunding. He's adequate... But Kurt Moll seethed with menace. He was a _badass_.

I don't know if they did any souping up on the recording or if they just really had their act together in 1961 but this sounds like it could have been recorded twenty years later.

I may still listen to other versions for a particular singer. But for me, this is the definitive performance.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 9
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein

Japanese SACD edition. How I wish these were more readily available, and, importantly, cheaper. The audio quality in this format is the best this recording has ever sounded, though, and this will always be one of the Mahler recordings dearest to me.


----------



## HenryPenfold

A change of mood ....

*Rimsky Korsakov* - Scheherazade
Munich Philharmonic Orchestra, Sergiu Celibidache. EMI

A very broad reading, especially compared to recent listens to Beecham and Karajan, but Celi discovers such wonderfully clear, delineated and warm textures. There is so much feeling in this performance


----------



## starthrower

Listening to both chamber music discs in this great box. I'd never heard Tzigane for violin and piano lutheal (hybrid piano which extended the "register" possibilities of a piano by producing cimbalom-like sounds in some registers.) Quite an ingenious piece.


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir with Drew Tulloch (piano) in the premiere recording of his "Stabat Mater" and other choral works:









*Stabat Mater	
Let Fall The Windows Of Mine Eyes	
Between Eternity And Time	
Beata Es, Virgo Maria	
Lux Benigna
Ave*


----------



## 13hm13

Friedrich der Grosse (1712-1786): Flute concerto in C, on this CD:








Quantz, Friederich der Grosse, Loeillet, Naudot, Devienne - Flute concertos


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2019
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
February 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Rogerx

Zdeněk Fibich: Orchestral Works, Vol. 2

Irvin Venyš (clarinet)

Czech National Symphony Orchestra, Marek Štilec


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Violin Sonatas

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)

Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
September 2016
Disc of the Month
Winner
ECHO Klassik Awards
2017
Winner


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: String Quartets Nos. 3 & 4

Hausmusik London


----------



## Rogerx

Stenhammar: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 and Serenade

Göteborgs Symfoniker, Neeme Järvi


----------



## elgar's ghost

Keeping with the Italians for today's operatic indulgences.

_Cavalleria rusticana_ - opera in one act [Libretto: Giovanni Targioni-Tozzetti and Guido Menasci] (1890):










_Pagliacci_ - opera in two acts with prologue [Libretto: Ruggiero Leoncavallo] (1891-92):










_Don Carlo_ - opera in five acts [Libretto: Joseph Méry and Camille du Locle (translated into Italian by Achille de Lauzières - later rev. by Angelo Zanardini), after the play by Friedrich Schiller] (1866-67 - rev. 1872, 1882-83 and 1886):


----------



## sonance

Monsieur de Sainte-Colombe (c. 1640 - c. 1700)

- Les Couplets
- Le Retrouvé
- La Conférence
- Le Change
- Tombeau Les Regrets
- Le Raporté
- Le Majestueux
- Le Précipité
- Le Varié
- L'Infidèlle
Hille Perl, viola da gamba; Lorenz Duftschmid, viola da gamba; Lee Santana, theorbo, archlute and baroque lute; Andrew Lawrence-King, triple harp, Irish harp and organ (deutsche harmonia mundi)










The booklet doesn't say when the works had been composed. Even Wikipedia gives only scant information about the composer himself. It might be interesting to read an article by Jonathan Dunford, a gambist, who did some research:
https://web.archive.org/web/20120626190156/http://jonathan.dunford.free.fr/html/sainte-c.htm


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It's as well to remember that Callas only approved about half of the items on this disc for release, and then only after she had been inactive for some years. The voice, particularly in the first aria, _O madre dal cielo_ from *I Lombardi* is often uningratiating and there are some audible tape joins before high notes. Most of the items were recorded in 1964 and 1965, around the same time as her return to the stage, though the two later items, the arias from *Il Corsaro*, were recorded in 1969 and are, surprisingly, more comfortable to listen to.

That said, the artistry and immagination remain as does her command of fioriture, as well as Verdian style. Students could learn a lot about how to shape and measure the weight of a phrase.

I have reviewed this more extensively on my blog, if anyone is interested https://tsaraslondon.wordpress.com/2017/01/05/verdi-arias-iii/


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Petrushka & The Firebird, Ravel: Miroirs & La Valse

Beatrice Rana (piano)

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2019
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2019
Editor's Choice
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
November 2019
Nouveauté
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2019
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2019


----------



## Malx

This months BBC MM disc's main work is Prokofiev's 5th symphony a proms recording from 17th August 2018 featuring the BBC SO conducted by Sakari Oramo.
Oramo is proving to be a very reliable conductor and often a great deal better than that in most things I hear from him. This is no exception a very good performance that lacks just a little oomph to elevate it to the top rank.


----------



## The3Bs

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> I haven't heard this in several years. When it first came out, I though it was amazing. Now, it feels rushed, like he's so tied to the tempo that he won't stop to see the scenery. But the playing and dynamics are outstanding. Just my opinion, of course.
> 
> View attachment 139194


I got this recently (was curious and it was sooo cheap!!) ... but was not so convinced with the result...
The 6th is OK but the 5th did not move me....


----------



## The3Bs

ribonucleic said:


> Guess I'll have to return this and get you something else for Christmas...
> 
> View attachment 139197


Plenty of good stuff in this box... even though I am not always in synch with Mr Howard and prefer other interpretations here and there...


----------



## The3Bs

Edward Elgar - Cello Concerto In E Minor, Op. 85









Zuill Bailey
Krzysztof Urbański
Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra,

Spotifying on the Elgar Cello concerto for more recent recordings....
This is a muscular approach... full bodied Cello sound and going for extreme emotional dynamics...
I really liked this straight on first listen. Very on your face sound but with the orchestra somewhat recessed compared with the Cello.


----------



## canouro

*Joseph Haydn ‎- Die Schöpfung*
Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, Werner Krenn, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, 
Walter Berry, Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Malx

A fine album of works by Vivaldi which also includes a couple of Sinfonias by Antonio Caldara.
Here is part of the review from the Sunday Times:

"Queyras's handling of Vivaldi's dazzling streams in the faster movements is brilliant and precise, despite extreme tempos, and he is eloquently expressive in the beautifully phrased slower music. In two effervescent and sophisticated concertos for two violins and cello (RV 416 and RV 565), his partners, Georg Kallweit and Elfa Run Kristinsdottir, are equally good"


----------



## The3Bs

Elgar - Concerto For Cello And Orchestra In E Minor, Op.85









Sol Gabetta
Mario Venzago 
Danish National Symphony Orchestra

Spotifying on the Elgar Cello concerto for more recent recordings....
Quite a lot to enjoy on this with a outstanding cello technique... the disc fillers are also quite good.
How I compare to the Zuill Bailey? No sure yet but the Cello tone on the latter is fuller...


----------



## Duncan

Joe B said:


>


If Marina Domashenko was a cat she would be Joe B's avatar...


----------



## Dimace

For this WE, let us go a little bit traditional with *J.F Haendel* and one great *Tamerlano!**English Baroque Soloists, Eliot Gardiner, Nancy Argenda and Nigel Robson *and one very fresh quasi modern performance of this great operatic work. An Erato France 1987 production of high material standards. (3XLPB) For my old music friends a must.


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> Why not-
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.32 in C minor, op.111. Vladimir Sofronitsky
> 
> Pretty good performance! I think this is the slowest Arietta in my collection at 18 and a half minutes, and it shows. It doesn't drag, but prior to the "boogie woogie" part, it is generally pretty relaxed and meditative. I like what I'm hearing; I'll be returning to this recording.


Vladimir Sofronitsky is a star!!! He could extend the tempos on many pieces he played without loosing musical coherence, amazing!!! 
I have not herd his Beethoven ... now I will have to...


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 & American Suite

Bamberger Symphoniker, Robin Ticciati


----------



## flamencosketches

The3Bs said:


> Vladimir Sofronitsky is a star!!! He could extend the tempos on many pieces he played without loosing musical coherence, amazing!!!
> I have not herd his Beethoven ... now I will have to...


This whole disc is well worth a listen; my only complaint as I may have said in another post is that the sound is quite filtered to where there is nearly no hiss. Which is fine, but these mono recordings are from the '40s and '50s, so the heavily doctored sound is a little strange.

Current listening:









*Franz Liszt*: Années de pélérinage, première année: La Suisse, S160. Aldo Ciccolini

Killer performance of this extremely challenging music. Liszt was so underrated. So was Ciccolini.


----------



## The3Bs

Edward Elgar - Cello Concerto In E Minor, Op. 85









Alisa Weilerstein
Daniel Barenboim
Staatskapelle Berlin

Spotifying on the Elgar Cello concerto for more recent recordings....
Also a very good performance. Maybe of the 3 I heard so far today the one with the best ensemble soloist/orchestra.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Schubert
> 
> Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)
> 
> It's a reading of extremes that will either beguile or frustrate… There's no doubting Buniatishvili's considerable pianistic powers, nor her abundant imagination, but overall this seems a disc... - Gramophone Magazine, June 2019


I like this a lot.... 
The engineering is first rate.
The interpretative approach might be not to all tastes but...


----------



## Duncan

Flying the colours today... Russian/Canadian composer Airat Ichmouratov - conductor and composer in residence of Longueuil Symphony Orchestra...









*Airat Ichmouratov: Letter from an Unknown Woman*

*Three Romances for Viola; Concerto Grosso No. 1

Belarusian State Chamber Orchestra, Evgeny Bushkov*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mRDckd0jXvN3h6Y2pR-LMI-nInWxUqoBY

"Montreal-based since 1998, Airat Ichmouratov (b. 1973) traces his musical roots back to the dominant culture in his native Tatarstan in Soviet times: It was definitely the Russian school of composers, he says, without rancour. Im influenced to this day by Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Mussorgsky, Rachmaninoff, and Tchaikovsky. My own musical style has evolved out of this rich heritage. Theres more. The Volga Tatar-born Russian-Canadian composer learned to play klezmer music while busking, together with his viola-playing wife, as new immigrants on the streets and Métro of Montreal. Ive been touring the world for twenty years as a clarinettist with the Montreal band Kleztory and find myself, a Muslim-born musician, playing klezmer. This, too, is now a distinctive part of my musical language."

"Filmic, feisty, flamboyant and, admittedly, occasionally a little frothy, Ichmouratov's orchestral music is rarely dull. It benefits here from characterful performances."

*Works*

Ichmouratov: Concerto Grosso No.1, Op.28
Ichmouratov: Octet, Op.56 'Letter from an Unknown Woman'
Ichmouratov: Romances (3), Op.22









*Ichmouratov: Symphony 'On the ruins of an Ancient Fort' & Overtures*

*Orchestre de la Francophonie, Jean-Philippe Tremblay*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kxdn5IyWlhtayPGE-JAbf5pwKAA696pEg

"Our second album of orchestral works by Airat Ichmouratov features three works united by an ear for bold orchestral colour, a dramatic sense of form, and a firm dedication to tonality. The 'Youth' Overture was dedicated to the recording's performers, the Orchestre de la Francophonie and its founder, Jean-Phillippe Tremblay, on the occasion of their fifteenth anniversary, and was premiered in July 2016. The 'Maslenitsa' Overture, premiered in 2013, portrays the week prior to Lent and represents an array of carnival-like festivities, including folk dances, disguises, troika rides, ice sculptures, and blini. First performed in 2017, the Symphony in A minor seeks to recreate the vitality of Longueuil, a city on the south shore of the St Lawrence River, from its beginnings as an outpost of New France (only the foundations of Fort Longueuil remain) to the present day. The symphony features Ichmouratov's trademark descriptive eclecticism - especially in the second movement in which we hear children playing in parks, adults on the street engaged in boisterous debate, traffic noises, and the sound of a trumpet from a nightclub. All three works are world premiere recordings."

_"Listening 'blind', I'd have sworn that most of these colourful, melodically memorable orchestral works dated from the first half of the twentieth century, though in fact everything here's less than a decade old: listen out for cheeky homages to Khachaturian's Sabre Dance, Fučík's Entry of the Gladiators and Tchaikovsky's Overture 1812, and whispers of Rossini and Miklós Rózsa."_
- Presto Classical

*Works*

Ichmouratov: Maslenitsa Overture
Ichmouratov: Symphony 'On the ruins of an Ancient Fort'
Ichmouratov: Youth Overture


----------



## Judith

Have that one to listen to. Received it the other day
Sorry went wrong here. Please delete!


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> This months BBC MM disc's main work is Prokofiev's 5th symphony a proms recording from 17th August 2018 featuring the BBC SO conducted by Sakari Oramo.
> Oramo is proving to be a very reliable conductor and often a great deal better than that in most things I hear from him. This is no exception a very good performance that lacks just a little oomph to elevate it to the top rank.
> 
> View attachment 139472


Have that one to listen to. Received it the other day


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano
> 
> Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)
> 
> John Neschling
> 
> What a glorious work, and what a find! Anyone inured to Respighi's gaudy colours and thumping rhythms will be astonished by the musical and emotional range of this economical score. Neschling,...


Fantastic CD!!!! Wholeheartedly recommended!!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Sonatas & Impromptus
> 
> András Schiff (fortepiano)
> 
> Presto Recording of the Week
> 12th April 2019
> Record of the Week
> Record Review
> 20th April 2019
> Record of the Week
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> June 2019
> Editor's Choice
> Instrumental Choice
> BBC Music Magazine
> July 2019
> Instrumental Choice
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2019
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Winner 2019
> Recording of the Year
> Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
> 2019
> Recording of the Year
> Nominee - Solo Music
> International Classical Music Awards
> 2019
> Nominee - Solo Music


I will have to try Schiff's ECM Schubert at some point... His Decca recordings did not move me...


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> I will have to try Schiff's ECM Schubert at some point... His Decca recordings did not move me...


Perhaps the forte piano attracts you more, let me know later.


----------



## canouro

*Haydn ‎- Die Jahreszeiten*
Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Arnold Schoenberg Chor, Concentus Musicus Wien


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Richard Stoltzman (clarinet)

English Chamber Orchestra, Tokyo String Quartet


----------



## Malx

Zdenek Fibich, Symphony No 2 - Detroit SO, Neeme Jarvi.
Via Qobuz - this weekend's Saturday Symphony selection.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> This whole disc is well worth a listen; my only complaint as I may have said in another post is that the sound is quite filtered to where there is nearly no hiss. Which is fine, but these mono recordings are from the '40s and '50s, so the heavily doctored sound is a little strange.
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 139480
> 
> 
> *Franz Liszt*: Années de pélérinage, première année: La Suisse, S160. Aldo Ciccolini
> 
> *Killer performance* of this extremely challenging music. Liszt was so underrated. So was Ciccolini.


Make it ''Close the Shop'' with a small question mark for Lasar & Co...


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Zdenek Fibich, Symphony No 2 - Detroit SO, Neeme Jarvi.
> Via Qobuz - this weekend's Saturday Symphony selection.
> 
> View attachment 139488


Fantastic set! I'm BIG fan of Zdenek and I consider his 2nd Symphony a TRUE masterpiece. VERY BIG composer!


----------



## sbmonty

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (Stabat Mater) in choral music by Paul Mealor:









*Now Sleeps The Crimson Petal (Four Madrigals On Rose Texts)
She Walks In Beauty
O Vos Omnes
Stabat Mater
Salvator Mundi
Locus Iste
Ave Maria
Ubi Caritas*

I know most people are not into choral music the way I've been the last few years, but I wanted to tell a quick little anecdote about the "Stabat Mater".
A couple of years ago, I had set up an appointment to audition a pair of speakers about an hour and a half away. I got there at 3:00 in the afternoon and had 2 hours before they closed. I first listened to some vocal music and excerpts from a few symphonies which are 'burned' into my mind. I then played Mealor's "Stabat Mater" and went to the third movement. The sales person with me suddenly sat up and asked me what I had just put on. As he began writing down info from the tablet we were using (streaming off of Tidal) another sales person and the home theater installer came into the listening room to find out what was being played. I thought they were there to encourage me to end the audition as it was their closing time. We sat for another hour.....listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 96 & Sinfonia Concertante

Marieke Blankenstijn (violin), William Conway (cello), Douglas Boyd (oboe), Matthew Wilkie (bassoon)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Duncan

Joe B said:


> Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (Stabat Mater) in choral music by Paul Mealor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now Sleeps The Crimson Petal (Four Madrigals On Rose Texts)
> She Walks In Beauty
> O Vos Omnes
> Stabat Mater
> Salvator Mundi
> Locus Iste
> Ave Maria
> Ubi Caritas*
> 
> I know most people are not into choral music the way I've been the last few years, but I wanted to tell a quick little anecdote about the "Stabat Mater".
> A couple of years ago, I had set up an appointment to audition a pair of speakers about an hour and a half away. I got there at 3:00 in the afternoon and had 2 hours before they closed. I first listened to some vocal music and excerpts from a few symphonies which are 'burned' into my mind. I then played Mealor's "Stabat Mater" and went to the third movement. The sales person with me suddenly sat up and asked me what I had just put on. As he began writing down info from the tablet we were using (streaming off of Tidal) another sales person and the home theater installer came into the listening room to find out what was being played. I thought they were there to encourage me to end the audition as it was their closing time. We sat for another hour.....listening.


Joe B didn't finish the story...

So he buys the speakers based on the impression made by listening to "Stabat Mater" and takes them home... It takes like an hour to set them up because he's really not all that talented when it comes to stripping wire to make the connections to the speakers... He ruins like 20 metres of speaker wire that is so expensive that it actually costs more than the speakers themselves... And so he sits back, places "Stabat Mater" on the turntable, and luxuriates in the almost angelic sounds which resonate forth... And then Mrs. Joe B walks in, takes "Stabat Mater" off the turntable, and puts on Deep Purple's "Smoke On The Water"... She listens for like 10 seconds, switches it off, says "No bottom - take 'em back - I knew I shouldn't have let you go alone", rolls her eyes, sighs with heart-breaking exasperation, walks out of the room, slams the door, and decides to intentionally burn dinner out of pure spite...


----------



## Merl

Love this one.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Ireland piece is lovely and the Bridge piece is an attractively dark rather modernist piece. I do love this disc. I wish I could say that the two pieces are huge underappreciated masterpieces - they truly are - but we're not doing that any more.


----------



## canouro

*Mendelssohn*
Piano Concerto No 1 In G Minor
Piano Concerto No 2 In D Minor
Capriccio Brillant, Op 22 
Rondo Brillant, Op 29
Serenade And Allegro Giocoso, Op 43

_Stephen Hough, City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Lawrence Foster _


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## ribonucleic

Bach - Partitas (Murray Perahia, piano)



> Murray Perahia imbues Bach's First, Fifth, and Sixth Partitas with the same mastery, care, and insight that distinguished his recordings of Nos. 2, 3, and 4. The B-flat Partita's tempos never exceed what one can comfortably dance to or sing, highlighted by the lyrically animated Sarabande and loud yet not aggressive Gigue. The E minor opening Toccata's declamatory and fugal sections emerge as an integrated, unified whole, while Perahia uses subtle accents and contrasted dynamics to bring out the Corrente's cross-rhythmic potential. He brings multi-colored, expressive variety to the Sarabande's arpeggiated chords and articulates the Tempo di Gavotta as if Glenn Gould's uncanny contrapuntal acumen and Edwin Fischer's velvet paws had morphed.
> 
> The latter description particularly befits the G major Partita's Corrente and Tempo di Minuetto, along with the other movements, each of which emerges with a distinct character. For example, the pianist's strong sense of conversational interplay justifies a leisurely tempo for the Allemande that others might have trouble sustaining. Perahia's variants in the repeats are noticeable yet discrete. In short, for modern sound and stylish aplomb, Perahia's Bach Partitas easily warrant a first choice recommendation. - ClassicsToday.com
> 
> Artistic Quality: 10 Sound Quality: 10


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
Julius Katchen (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux
Recorded: 1959-03-25
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London

Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70

London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records_

*Boieldieu - Overture to "Zoraime et Zulnar" (Bonynge/London)
R. Schumann - Adagio & Allegro for Horn & Piano (Tuckwell/London)
Sarasate - Introduction & Tarentella (Brusilow/Columbia)
R. Strauss - Suite for 13 Winds, Op. 4 (de Waart/Philips)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

I've been reading all the comments on Walter's Brahms and started digging through my CD stack, and this was in there. I forgot I had this one.


----------



## sonance

Camille Saint-Saëns (1835 - 1921)

starting with chamber music (mostly selections):

- String Quartet no. 1 (1899)
- String Quartet no. 2 (1918)
Fine Arts Quartet (naxos)










- Septet (for piano, trumpet, 2 violins, viola, cello and double bass; 1881)
- Bassoon Sonata (1921)
- Clarinet Sonata (1921)
- Caprice sur des airs danois et russe (for piano, flute, oboe and clarinet; 1887)
The Nash Ensemble (hyperion; 2 CDs)










- Violin Sonata no. 2 (1896)
Ulf Wallin, violin; Roland Pöntinen, piano (cpo)










- Piano Trio no. 1 (1863)
- Piano Trio no. 2 (1892)
Trio Wanderer (harmonia mundi)










- Piano Quartet op. 41 (1875)
- Piano Quartet without opus number (1851-53) 
Mozart Piano Quartet (mdg)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1
*

Here's another "son of a gun, I didn't know I had that" discovery from my CD stack.


----------



## Enthusiast

More great British piano concertos - the very great Tippett concerto (totally unlike any other piano concerto ever written!), the wonderful Dynamic Triptych and the excellent Vaughan Williams concerto.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Bernard Haitink, Berlin Philharmonic

This is a phenomenal performance. Very straightforward, but played with beauty, precision, and sensitivity. It seems to have quickly become my favorite recording of this massive work, though I still have love for the Bernstein/NY recordings (Sony & DG). Highly recommended... especially for that achingly beautiful adagio finale, which may be the slowest on record, but does not drag by any means.



Enthusiast said:


> More great British piano concertos - the very great Tippett concerto (totally unlike any other piano concerto ever written!), the wonderful Dynamic Triptych and the excellent Vaughan Williams concerto.
> 
> View attachment 139496
> 
> 
> View attachment 139497


Love the artwork on that Lyrita release-with how much I have been enjoying another recording of that work (incidentally w/ Handley conducting-soloist is Piers Lane) I may owe myself to check that out. Totally unfamiliar with Foulds's work. Is that work included representative of his style?


----------



## Joe B

Duncan said:


> Joe B didn't finish the story...
> 
> So he buys the speakers based on the impression made by listening to "Stabat Mater" and takes them home... It takes like an hour to set them up because he's really not all that talented when it comes to stripping wire to make the connections to the speakers... He ruins like 20 metres of speaker wire that is so expensive that it actually costs more than the speakers themselves... And so he sits back, places "Stabat Mater" on the turntable, and luxuriates in the almost angelic sounds which resonate forth... And then Mrs. Joe B walks in, takes "Stabat Mater" off the turntable, and puts on Deep Purple's "Smoke On The Water"... She listens for like 10 seconds, switches it off, says "No bottom - take 'em back - I knew I shouldn't have let you go alone", rolls her eyes, sighs with heart-braking exasperation, walks out of the room, slams the door, and decides to intentionally burn dinner in revenge...


Not quite. The rest of the story goes like this:
Return home and listen again to my 5.1 set up at home (the original intent was to replace the 2 front speakers with higher quality speakers from the same company--moving up from Paradigm 'Prestige' speakers to Paradigm 'Persona'). After days of listening I decided the money could be more sensibly spent. So instead of spending $10,000 on new speakers, minus what they would give me for mine, I decided to put together a desktop headphone based system for my computer desk. After a month of research and a few road trips, I purchased a headphone amp/DAC, another pair of headphones, a CD transport, mains power conditioning and new cables, saving myself $5,000.
The down side of the story is that now I'm chomping at the bit to upgrade and spend the $5,000 on a new headphone amp/DAC (Chord 'Hugo TT 2').
The story then goes on "pause" to prevent the *"...rolls her eyes, sighs with heart-braking exasperation, walks out of the room, slams the door, and decides to intentionally burn dinner in revenge..."*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## canouro

*Bruckner ‎- Symphonie Nr. 1*
Wolfgang Sawallisch, Bayerisches Staatsorchester


----------



## Knorf

*Hector Berlioz*: _Harold en Italie_, Op. 16
Pinchas Zukerman
Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit

Still not sure whether I really like this work, but I'm trying.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Love the artwork on that Lyrita release-with how much I have been enjoying another recording of that work (incidentally w/ Handley conducting-soloist is Piers Lane) I may owe myself to check that out. Totally unfamiliar with Foulds's work. Is that work included representative of his style?


I guess the Dynamic Triptych is his best known work but he _is _a worthwhile composer. Oramo has a very good 2 CD set of key works (including the Triptych - with Donohoe as pianist) issued on APEX at a bargain price. It is said that Oramo's interest in Foulds was a major factor in his getting the CBSO job after Rattle. One of Fould's most praised works in his lifetime was the World Requiem (a sort of proto-War Requiem) but it has really dated and is almost an embarrassment, now.


----------



## Malx

A mix of French Cello Sonatas and works for Cello & Piano played by a young Canadian Duo:


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Abrahamsen ... I find his music a little like Ades. It is not without merit and Stratifications packs a lot of power into its nine minutes. But none of this is quite "Let Me Tell You", his big hit.


----------



## ribonucleic

Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending

Hilary Hahn - violin
London Symphony Orchestra
conducted by Colin Davis



> This one is warmer than the clinical version by Pougnet but more detached and cold than the classic recording made by Hugh Bean in the 1970s with Adrian Boult. Once again the orchestral contribution is sensationally balanced and recorded. The Lark has never been so well and artistically served by the technicians as by the DG team. - MusicWeb International


----------



## canouro

*Bruckner - Symphonies No. 3 & No. 8*
Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell ‎


----------



## ribonucleic

Varèse - Ameriques (original version)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Enthusiast

Ending my day of mostly British music (apart from my quick trip to Denmark) with Bridge's "The Sea" from this disc. Attractive evocative music.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Fibich: Symphony No. 2. Czech National Symphony Orchestra & Marek Štilec. For Saturday Symphony. Quite reminiscent of Dvorak (no surprise there) and very enjoyable.










Alexander Brincken: Symphony No. 4 Capriccio for Piano & Chamber Orchestra. Held, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. The symphony was very accessible on a first listen and reminded me of Bruckner in places. Other places it seemed like a film soundtrack, lush and huge. The concerto was well done but had some key banging which I found grating. Worth a listen.










Beethoven: String Quartets 6, 9, 11,13 Grosse Fuge. Quatuor Ebene. More from this outstanding set. Highly recommended.










Martinu: Symphonies, 2,3,6. Jirí Belohlávek, BBC Symphonie Orchestra. Excellent performances and very well recorded.










Vivaldi: Mottetti.Alessandro de Marchi, Academia Montis Regalis, Anke Herrmann, Laura Polverelli. Beautifully sung.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 102
Zino Francescatti, Pierre Fournier
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter

I've known the Walter Brahms Symphonies cycle for decades, but this performance is new to me. Enjoying it greatly so far!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 5
*


----------



## Duncan

Knorf said:


> *Hector Berlioz*: _Harold en Italie_, Op. 16
> Pinchas Zukerman
> Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit
> 
> Still not sure whether I really like this work, but I'm trying.


Try this version -









*Berlioz: Harold en Italie & Les Nuits d'été*

*Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Stéphane Degout (baritone)

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth*

*Link to complete album - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mhCl4vkuay2JvBm8S0MdmQbRgOBlNAu58

"Les Nuits d'été rapidly came to be seen as a vehicle for female voice. Stephane Dégout's superb account makes clear this need not be so…Roth's period-instrument ensemble Les Siècles provides superb support for Dégout, lifting rather than overpowering the voice…The orchestra is even more vivid when let loose on the adventures of Harold en Italie, bringing incisive rhythms, translucent textures and a fizzing energy, while Tabea Zimmermann holds nothing back."
- BBC Music Magazine

"This new recording with Tabea Zimmermann has much to recommend it… Zimmermann offers a darker, grainier tone than her earlier LSO Live account with Colin Davis but her approach hasn't changed much…The Pilgrims trudge purposefully…and Roth instils fire into the last movement's orgy…One couldn't imagine a more sensitive baritone than Stephane Dégout, yet his burnished sound has plenty of muscle too."
- Gramophone


----------



## Manxfeeder

ribonucleic said:


> View attachment 139505
> 
> 
> Varèse - Ameriques (original version)
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Riccardo Chailly


That's a great set.


----------



## starthrower

Beethoven Cello Sonatas

Not the best sounding box but I just crank it up and go. Sounds better loud!


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Not quite. The rest of the story goes like this:
> Return home and listen again to my *5.1 set up* at home (the original intent was to replace the 2 front speakers with higher quality speakers from the same company--moving up from Paradigm 'Prestige' speakers to Paradigm 'Persona'). After days of listening I decided the money could be more sensibly spent. So instead of spending $10,000 on new speakers, minus what they would give me for mine, I decided to put together a desktop headphone based system for my computer desk. After a month of research and a few road trips, I purchased a headphone amp/DAC, another pair of headphones, a CD transport, mains power conditioning and new cables, saving myself $5,000.
> The down side of the story is that now I'm chomping at the bit to upgrade and spend the $5,000 on a new headphone amp/DAC (Chord 'Hugo TT 2').
> The story then goes on "pause" to prevent the *"...rolls her eyes, sighs with heart-braking exasperation, walks out of the room, slams the door, and decides to intentionally burn dinner in revenge..."*


Nice to hear that I'm not the only one who makes (sometimes) CM James Bond movie! :lol: (Stabat Mater is OK for such setup. But to listen the piano is highly problematic to me. 5.1 piano... Paradigm are super but somehow very dry. I like natural sound but with deaph. I'm sure that you have chosen the Audio Quest cables.


----------



## Knorf

*Jacob Druckman*: String Quartet No. 3
Group for Contemporary Music

This might have to be a future nominee for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Dvorak piano concerto today. A beautiful work.


----------



## periphery




----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 9 - Bavarian RSO, Kubelik.

From this shelf hogging box set:


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn*: Symphonies No. 44 in E minor "Trauer-Symphonie", No. 51 in B-flat major, & No. 52 in C minor.


----------



## Rambler

Posting confusion!!


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Les Troyens* Sir Colin Davis on Philips

View attachment 139516


Oops I seem to be struggling with my images. Never mind.

A great recording of this Berlioz masterwork


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Skalkottas: Classical Symphony, Sinfonietta, 4 Images, Ancient Greek March
Stefanos Tsialis & Athens State Orchestra









Just off topic, I really enjoy the encouraging atmosphere and constructive comments on this thread.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Mass in C minor, K. 427

Academy of Ancient Music
Winchester Cathedral Choir
Christopher Hogwood (conductor)
Arleen Augér (Soprano)
Lynne Dawson (Soprano)
John Mark Ainsley (Tenor)
David Thomas (Bass)



> This new version of the C minor Mass seems to me one of the most impressive things Christopher Hogwood has done.
> 
> Sometimes I have felt hesitant about using the word 'interpretation' for his performances, which have been apt to seem objective and lacking in emotional commitment. However, the grandeur and the elevated quality of the ''noble torso'' that is all Mozart wrote of the C minor Mass have apparently touched something deeper in Hogwood, and though the performance still bears the imprints of his approach it carries more expressive weight than usual. It begins with a steady and powerful Kyrie, monumental in feeling, dark in tone. The big choruses of the Gloria have plenty of energy, where that is called for-as in the ''Gloria in excelsis'', which has a fine drive to its rhythms, though it is not fast, and the closing ''Cum sancto spiritu'' fugue, excellently sustained-and sufficient of the sombre, too, as in the ''Qui tollis''. The Credo is lively, perhaps a shade pushed; the ''Osanna'' has a fine, energetic gait.
> 
> Hogwood uses a boys' choir, rightly I think, not simply because that is what Mozart took for granted but because the freshness and ring of boys' voices, and the extra clarity they impart to the textures, bring nothing but advantage. There is a splendid team of soloists, headed by Arleen Auger in excellent voice, full, warm and glowing-a tasteful, unaffected singer, she is surely the leading soprano in this repertory today. The broad, open phrasing in the ''Laudamus te'', with the leaps true and the semiquaver runs perfectly placed, is a delight; and the interplay of solo voices, with Lynne Dawson's more grainy one in the ''Domine Deus'', and in the ''Quoniam'' trio with the admirable tenor of John Mark Ainsley too, is always pleasing. The big solo number here, of course, is the ''Et incarnatus'', and here the music is somewhat different from usual because Hogwood uses a new edition by Richard Maunder which fills out the skeletal version left by Mozart rather more fully than do existing texts. Maunder's added horn parts take a little getting used to, but by and large are pretty persuasive; his sustained string writing at some points seems to me more questionable. Auger's singing, in any case, is beautiful; it is traditional to call this music 'operatic', but that is to my mind based on a misapprehension of style, and her reading of it seems to me deely expressive without in any way transgressing the proper limits of sacred music. - Gramophone


----------



## The3Bs

Edward Elgar - Cello Concerto In E Minor, Op. 85









Daniel Müller-Schott
André Previn
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra

Spotifying on the Elgar Cello concerto for more recent recordings....
I feel this to be the more restrained of all the others I listened today... The orchestral play does manage to convey some amount of bleakness but to my liking Daniel Müller-Schott is too restrained...


----------



## Duncan

*Amoureuses - Patricia Petibon*

*Patricia Petibon (soprano)

Concerto Köln, Daniel Harding*

*Link to complete album -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nxUSWW-ROIT-O8xWioYmZKnhRVlzcjudQ

Exceptional French soprano Patricia Petibon joins the DG roster with her debut album Amoureuses, featuring arias by Mozart, Haydn and Gluck

Petibon has established herself as one of the most interesting and versatile sopranos of our day and has been widely acclaimed for her outstanding acting abilities that make her merge completely with whatever role she sings and represents on stage

With Amoureuses Petibon circles around the ever-important topic of love and desire - in a series of character-portraits she explores how the very different female characters in the operas of Mozart, Haydn, and Gluck respond to the challenges of love

Ranging from the dramatic fury in Haydn's Odio, furor, dispetto and Mozart's Der Hölle Rache . . . to the sweetness in his Deh vieni, and from the desperate sadness of his L'ho perduta . . . me meschina! to the grandeur of Gluck's Ah! Si la liberté, the album is the perfect showcase for Petibon's exceptional skills of expression and characterization

For Amoureuses Petibon teamed up with the acclaimed period-instrument band Concerto Köln and conductor Daniel Harding, a collaboration that guarantees an effervescent, entrancing approach to the music of the Viennese masters.

_"Patricia Petibon's choice of arias by the three greatest of late 18th-century opera composers is tailor-made to display her range, in terms of both drama and sheer vocal compass. …her debut disc for DG is pure pleasure, and Daniel Harding and Concerto Köln provide first-rate support."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"The French soprano's DG debut is a considerable and attractive success. There are excerpts from Gluck's Armide, too, including a heartfelt air from Act 3. In the last scene, Petibon is mesmerising in the recitative - excellent support here, and indeed throughout, from Daniel Harding - before, again, bursting out in fury."_
- Gramophone

*Works*

Gluck: Ah! Si la liberté me doit être ravie (from Armide)
Gluck: Non, cet affreux devoir... Je t'implore et je tremble (from Iphigénie en Tauride)
Gluck: Venez, secondez mes désirs (from Armide)
Haydn: Fra un dolce deliro from L'isola disabitata
Haydn: Numi possenti aita!...Dov'è l'amato bene?...Del mio core (from L'anima del filosofo, ossia Orfeo ed Euridice)
Haydn: Odio, furor, dispetto from Armida
Haydn: Ragion nell'alma siede (from Il mondo della luna)
Haydn: Salamelica from Lo speziale
Mozart: Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen (from Die Zauberflöte)
Mozart: Fra i pensier più funesti (from Lucio Silla)
Mozart: Giunse alfin il momento... Deh, vieni, non tardar… (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: L'ho perduta, me meschina (from Le Nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Le perfide Renaud me fuit from Armide
Mozart: Tiger! Wetze nur die Klauen! (from Zaïde)
Mozart: Vanne, t'affretta… Ah se il crudel periglio (from Lucio Silla)
Mozart: Vorrei spiegarvi, oh Dio! K418


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> Today so far:
> 
> Liszt from Stephen Hough.
> .
> .
> 
> View attachment 139432
> 
> .
> .


Great Liszt CD from Mr Hough!!!! 
He does not record much ... but what he does is of very good quality!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Knorf said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98; _Tragic Overture_, Op. 81; _Schicksalslied_, Op. 54
> Occidental College Concert Choir
> Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter
> 
> Maybe it's the influence of comments here, but now I'm starting to think the 4th is my favorite in Walter's very special Brahms cycle!


His 4rth is out of this world...
For a long time Szell's effort was my top favorite ... until I heard this... it has more of everything....


----------



## Malx

A disc I had completely forgotten I owned.
Predictably given this was a scratch orchestra put together for the event the performances are decent rather than brilliant, having said that the Rossini overture worked well for me. But as a record of the event it is good enough.


----------



## Joe B

James DePreist leading the Oregon Symphony in Igor Stravinsky's "The Firebird Suite" (1919 version):


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Fibich: Symphony #2
Jiří Waldhans & Brno State Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## starthrower

I received this set as part of the Complete Chamber Music Recordings on DG of Maria Joao Pires. I trusted Woodduck's words of praise on these sonata recordings and I'm not disappointed. The playing is inspired and they have a great rapport together. The recordings sound unhampered by any compression or volume boosts. Recommended!










This is an original jacket edition.


----------



## ribonucleic

Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3

Ulf Hoelscher, violin
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Pierre Dervaux, conductor


----------



## ribonucleic

Godowsky - Java Suite (Konstantin Scherbakov)



> The Java Suite by Leopold Godowsky is one of those great works that I have known about for many years - yet this is the first time I have had an opportunity to hear it. Let me state right away that it fulfils all my expectations - in fact it excels them. ... To put it in a nutshell, Godowsky has given us a near-perfect fusion of Western pianism and Eastern exoticism. This is quite simply a masterpiece. I hesitate to use the word genius, but it comes close. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Alfacharger

Percy Grainger Orchestral works Geoffrey Simon and the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail (CD 1 of 2):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Symphony No.3 in A minor, op.56, the "Scottish". Kurt Masur, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig

Really good. It's occurred to me that this is an orchestra I need to hear more of.


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart: The Last 6 Symphonies [Bruno Walter]


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


----------



## 13hm13

Thx for the Fibich suggestion earlier!

I didn't find the Brno State Philharmonic Orchestra perf. to be as tight as the one I'm currently listening to .... Fibich - Symphonies No.2 & No.3 - N.Järvi. Surprising given the nationalism!


----------



## Joe B

Dimace said:


> Nice to hear that I'm not the only one who makes (sometimes) CM James Bond movie! :lol: (Stabat Mater is OK for such setup. But to listen the piano is highly problematic to me. 5.1 piano... Paradigm are super but somehow very dry. I like natural sound but with deaph. I'm sure that you have chosen the Audio Quest cables.


The 5.1 set up in my living room covers my 2 channel stereo, multi-channel SACD and home theater needs. My house is too small to have a room dedicated just for a 2 channel set up, though I wish I had the space.

I'm not sure how listening to a piano recording on a CD or an SACD on a 5.1 system is "problematic". If it's a CD, your listening to a 2.1 channel system. If it's an SACD, you get all the benefits which SACD's have over Red Book CD's: more dynamic range, larger and more defined soundstage, and more acoustic information giving the listener a better experience of being at the recording location (more defined position within the sound field).

*Paradigm are super but somehow very dry.* - I've never heard anyone use the adjective "dry" to describe a speaker, so I'm not sure exactly what you mean. The Prestige speakers are not a high end speaker, but at their price point ($4,000/pair), I could not find anything which sounded better. And believe me, I drove hundreds of miles auditioning speakers at this price point before making the purchase.

*I like natural sound but with deaph.* - My 5.1 system is powered by an Anthem A/V receiver. Anthem provides them with a calibrated microphone to be used with their ARC room correction software (sets the gain on each speaker, sets the crossover frequencies, and determines the 'roll off' of the lower end of the frequency curve for each driver). When I am in the primary listening position, the experience is the same as when I listen on my headphone rig, only with a lot more energy.

*Audio Quest cables* - Not on the 5.1 system. I used Beldon 10 gauge speaker cable from Blue Jeans cable, a Blue Jeans sub-woofer cable, Blue Jeans HDMI cables, and Panamax power conditioning.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Tim Reader leading The Epiphoni Consort in choral music by David Bednall:


----------



## WVdave

Mahler; Symphony No. 8
Solti 
Decca ‎- 289 460 972-2, CD, Album, Reissue, Remastered, Stereo, US, 1999.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Gramophone Magazine
November 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Winner - Instrumental
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Instrumental
Recording of the Year
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Recording of the Year
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2019
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Nominated - Instrumental
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Nominated - Instrumental


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 5 and 6*
Marek Janowski, WDR Symphony Orchestra

The performance of the 5th is wonderful. The 6th is good, but it had some piercing flutes in the first movement, and it did not grab me as much as some other performances.


----------



## Bkeske

Vol. 10, playing sides 25&26 - Bartok's Concert for Orchestra & Tanz-Suite for Orchestra. London Symphony Orchestra 1965. German pressing 1981 Box release


----------



## Rogerx

Elīna Garanča: Mozart & Vivaldi

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Salzburg, Europa Galante, Louis Langrée, Fabio Biondi

Mozart: Ah, scostati!...Smanie implacabili, che m'agitate (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Deh, se piacermi vuoi (from La clemenza di Tito)
Mozart: Se l'augellin sen fugge (from La finta giardiniera)
Mozart: Temerari!...Come scoglio! (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Và pure ad altri in braccio (from La finta giardiniera)
Vivaldi: Ah disperato Andronico! (from Bajazet)
Vivaldi: Coronata di giglie e rose (from Bajazet)
Vivaldi: E bella Irene (from Bajazet)
Vivaldi: La sorte mia spietata (from Bajazet)
Vivaldi: Lascerò di regnare (from Bajazet)
Vivaldi: Non ho nel sen costanza (from Bajazet)
Vivaldi: Quel ciglio vezzosetto (from Bajazet)
Vivaldi: Spesso tra vaghe rose (from Bajazet)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 19, 20, 21 "Waldstein", 22, 23 "Appasionata" & 24

Wilhelm Backhaus


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cello Concerto and some Smetana

Zuill Bailey (cello)

Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra, Krzysztof Urbanski

Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
Smetana: Má Vlast
Smetana: Má Vlast: Sárka
Smetana: Má Vlast: Vysehrad
Smetana: Vltava (from Má Vlast)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Complete Violin Concertos

Cadenzas by Andreas Staier

Isabelle Faust (violin)

Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Presto Recording of the Week
28th October 2016
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016
Winner - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2017
Winner - Concerto
Recording of the Year
Gramophone Awards
2017
Recording of the Year
Finalist - Concerto
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2018
Finalist - Concerto


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
Wilhelm Backhaus, Karl Böhm & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Malx

Getting the day off to a flying start:

Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Columbia SO, Bruno Walter.
Dvorak, Symphony No 6 - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## Eramire156

*Finishing up the Solti Walkure this morning (3:45 a.m.)*

*Richard Wagner
Die Walküre









Siegmund - James King

Sieglinde - Régine Crespin

Hunding - Gottlob Frick

Brünhilde - Birgit Nilsson

Wotan - Hans Hotter

Fricka - Christa Ludwig

Georg Solti
Wiener Philharmoniker *

Listened to Rheingold on Friday, Saturday the first two acts of Walküre, later today begin Siegfried.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The two operas by Alban Berg either side of an early afternoon stroll.

_Wozzeck_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Alban Berg, after the drama _Woyzeck_ by Georg Büchner] (1914-22):










_Lulu_ - opera in three acts (orchestration posthumously completed by Friedrich Cerha) [Libretto: Alban Berg, after the plays _Erdgeist_ and _Die Büchse der Pandora_ by Frank Wedekind] (1927-35 inc.):


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Elgar: Cello Concerto and some Smetana
> 
> Zuill Bailey (cello)
> 
> Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra, Krzysztof Urbanski
> 
> Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
> Smetana: Má Vlast
> Smetana: Má Vlast: Sárka
> Smetana: Má Vlast: Vysehrad
> Smetana: Vltava (from Má Vlast)


How did you like it?!!
I really enjoy his approach... quite muscular and using the full dynamics of the cello. He really lets go and creates a very emotional reading of this concerto. A pity the orchestra is a bit recessed....


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven:
Sonata No. 1, in F minor, Op. 2 No. 1 (1795)
Sonata No. 2, in A, Op. 2 No. 2 (1795)
Sonata No. 3, in C, Op. 2 No. 3 (1795)

From:








Stewart Goodyear

After bailing out of his Hammerklavier after the first 30 seconds... I decided to give him another try (via Spotify) to his earlier sonatas...

His interpretation is a bit of extremes.. his tempos are quite fast (a bit too fast for what I have heard elsewhere) but that works very nicely on the slow movements that are then devoid of any romanticism and just move forward with a very nice poise.

The recording of the piano is also quite good albeit a tad dry to my hears... maybe due to his own interpretative approach. I get the feeling that he uses pedaling very sparsely and that creates a very clean and crystalline sound but that looses some warmth.


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing my trawl through the highlights of British concertante works for piano: the Britten concerto and Rawsthorne's two concertos (both bright lively works).


----------



## Malx

Kavevi Aho, Quintet for Clarinet & String Quartet - Osmo Vanska (clarinet), Sarah Kwak & Gina DiBello (violins), Thomas Turner (viola), Anthony Ross (cello).


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven:
Sonata No. 1, in F minor, Op. 2 No. 1 (1795)
Sonata No. 2, in A, Op. 2 No. 2 (1795)
Sonata No. 3, in C, Op. 2 No. 3 (1795)

From:








Jean Muller

After Stewart Goodyear I wanted to sample the same from another set that has been commented by other TC'ers...

Well he uses a totally different approach, one that is more in line with I was used to.
Mr Muller seems to use a lot more pedaling and that makes for a warmer piano sound. The fast movements are much slower than Goodyear's and the slow movements have a more romantic/dramatic slant.

At the end of this I find myself wanting to go back to Mr Goodyear... those slow movements are a marve on these early sonatas....


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> How did you like it?!!
> I really enjoy his approach... quite muscular and using the full dynamics of the cello. He really lets go and creates a very emotional reading of this concerto. A pity the orchestra is a bit recessed....


It was a while since I did listen to it, I do prefer Muller Schott on this moment, dare I say, something more romantic?
But Rostropovich on EMI/ Warner remains my favorite.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Dvorak - New World Symphony. And if it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing.


----------



## Enthusiast

This brings my trawl of (pre-contemporary) British piano concertos to a fitting end.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Markus Stenz leading the Netherlands Radio Choir and Philharmonic Orchestra in Sir James MacMillan's "St. Luke Passion":


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: String Quartets, Op. 41 Nos. 1-3

Doric String Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.4


----------



## sonance

Camille Saint-Saëns (1835 - 1921), continued

- Cello Sonata no. 1 (1872)
- Prière (for cello [or violin] and organ; here: for cello and piano; 1919)
- Suite (original version for cello and piano; 1862)
Emmanuel Bertrand, cello; Pascal Amoyel, piano (harmonia mundi)










turning to Concertos and other orchestral music:

- Cello Concerto no. 2 (1902)
- La Muse et le Poète (for violin, cello and orchestra; 1910)
Steven Isserlis, cello; Joshua Bell, violin; NDR-Sinfonieorchester/Christoph Eschenbach (rca red seal)










- Piano Concerto no. 2 (1868; Pascal Rogé, piano; Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Charles Dutoit)
- Piano Concerto no. 4 (1875; Pascal Rogé, piano; Philharmonia Orchestra/Charles Dutoit)
- Cello Concerto no. 1 (1872; Lynn Harrell, cello; The Cleveland Orchestra/Neville Marriner)
- Violin Concerto no. 1 (1859; Kyung Wha Chung, violin; Orchestre symphonique de Montréal/Charles Dutoit)
(decca; 5 CDs)

[side note to Rogerx: Each time I see you listening to Alexandre Kantorow's recording of the piano concertos nos. 3, 4, 5 I'm very tempted. Very. One day I'll get this disc, for sure.]










- Violin Concerto no. 3 (1880)
- Caprice Andalous (for violin and orchestra; 1904)
Jean-Jacques Kantorow, violin; Tapiola Sinfonietta/Kees Bakels (bis)










- Symphony no. 2 (1859)
Orchestre National de l'ORTF/Jean Martinon (brilliant, 2 CDs, licensed from emi)


----------



## Dimace

As I have alredy told you, I have a collection with many YT videos. (music ones) If you ask me which is the best and most significant emotionally, I will say the one I bring to you today.* Vladimir in Moscow. Vladimir for the eternity.*


----------



## canouro

*Fauré - Incidental Music & Orchestral Works*
Orchestre Du Capitole De Toulouse, Michel Plasson


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frederick Delius*: Piano Concerto in C minor; Two Aquarelles. Piers Lane, Vernon Handley, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic (the concerto); Richard Studt, Bournemouth Sinfonietta (the Aquarelles)

Happily, Delius's music is making a lot of sense to me recently. He was a great composer, but one that I often find elusive.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Works

David Fray (piano)

Bach, J S: Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826
Bach, J S: Partita No. 6 in E minor, BWV830
Bach, J S: Toccata in C minor, BWV911


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


















edit: This is really good!


----------



## Enthusiast

Is this still my favourite Mahler 3? It could well be despite my recent discovery of Roth's wonderful recording.


----------



## Shosty

Pierre Boulez - Pli Selon Pli

Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra

First listen for me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

pianoconcerto No.5


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporary Concertos by Pesson, Abrahamsen & Strasnoy

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Abrahamsen: Left, Alone
Pesson: Future is a faded song
Strasnoy: Kuleshov


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor, op.23. Sviatoslav Richter, Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Symphony

What a performance. I love how Richter was playing during the DG years, very intense, very committed, but always lyrical. What's more, it's refreshing hearing Karajan conduct an orchestra that isn't the BPO or the VPO.


----------



## canouro

*Delius ‎- Orchestral Works*
Hallé Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor, op.23. Sviatoslav Richter, Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Symphony
> 
> What a performance. I love how Richter was playing during the DG years, very intense, very committed, but always lyrical. What's more, it's refreshing hearing Karajan conduct an orchestra that isn't the BPO or the VPO.


I could say: The BIG Van, Tatiana and then the Russian Panzer. This means that we deal with the 3rd best (my opinion of course)performance in the history of this concerto. MUST have.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Columbia SO, Bruno Walter.


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> I could say: The BIG Van, Tatiana and then the Russian Panzer. This means that we deal with the 3rd best (my opinion of course)performance in the history of this concerto. MUST have.


Cliburn's is my number one as well; amazing (Richter himself apparently agreed, having awarded him 10/10 in the inaugural Tchaikovsky competition, and a 0/10 to all other competitors :lol. Never heard Tatiana's (Nikolayeva, I presume?) but you've piqued my interest.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Is this still my favourite Mahler 3? It could well be despite my recent discovery of Roth's wonderful recording.
> 
> View attachment 139557


This is a big problem for me... I like many presentations (this one included) but except one like I can say nothing, because the CD is new release! (this one 2018) So, I like the composer, the work and the director, but for the recording itself I have no idea. I must say this, because it is almost a rule for every recording after 2000. We have a very ''fresh'' community and I'm very old fashioned guy. :lol: Nice Sunday evening, my dearest.


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven:
Sonata No. 2, in A, Op. 2 No. 2 (1795)
Sonata No. 3, in C, Op. 2 No. 3 (1795)
"Electoral" sonatas WoO 47 No 1 & 2

CD1
From:








Emil Gilels

Now that is more like it!!! This is the type of playing I grew up with on these Sonatas. A bit of this a bit of that ....and Emil's touch come through without ever sounding over indulging....

After this I can now appreciate why people are also enjoying Mr Goodyear's interpretation...He has brought a new and refreshing approach.


----------



## Enthusiast

> Originally Posted by *Dimace*
> This is a big problem for me... I like many presentations (this one included) but except one like I can say nothing, because the CD is new release! (this one 2018) So, I like the composer, the work and the director, but for the recording itself I have no idea. I must say this, because it is almost a rule for every recording after 2000. We have a very ''fresh'' community and I'm very old fashioned guy. Nice Sunday evening, my dearest.


Mahler 3 has been considered a problem by many for quite a while and some recent accounts have tried to find its magic through taking fairly new (often more gentle) approaches to the work. But Adam Fischer's approach is quite straight and fairly traditional ... and he makes it work powerfully and loses none of the magic in the process.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor, op.23. Sviatoslav Richter, Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Symphony
> 
> What a performance. I love how Richter was playing during the DG years, very intense, very committed, but always lyrical. What's more, it's refreshing hearing Karajan conduct an orchestra that isn't the BPO or the VPO.


This was always a controversial recording with many finding Richter and Karajan not completely in sympathy with each other. Others respond better to the musicality, particularly of Richter. I'm not even sure where I stand.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bax's 6th, New Philharmonia, Normal Del Mar.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Cliburn's is my number one as well; amazing (Richter himself apparently agreed, having awarded him 10/10 in the inaugural Tchaikovsky competition,* and a 0/10 to all other competitors* :lol. Never heard Tatiana's (Nikolayeva, I presume?) but you've piqued my interest.


I didn't now this. What I can say is that Richter was VERY tough teacher. The same Nikolayeva (and Neuhaus, but with a reason). They send their students out of the class for small mistakes... I prefer as teachers the divine Rubinstein and Katsaris. ''killing''the students for mistakes they made isn't very cute. It is better to correct them, because this is teacher's mission. But also the GIANTS have some weak points. (Cliburn was fine teacher, as ALL the Americans. They take care of the students. The Russians are great but somehow savages... :lol:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139566


*Georges Bizet*

Symphony in C major
Jeux d'enfants
Scènes Bohémiennes from "La jolie fille de Perth"

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra
Donald Johanos, conductor

1994


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> This was always a controversial recording with many finding Richter and Karajan not completely in sympathy with each other. Others respond better to the musicality, particularly of Richter. I'm not even sure where I stand.


Yes, I've heard that. I can't say I hear where those critics are coming from. It totally works, in my book.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

I don't know why Kleiber looks so dejected in this picture. This is a great recording, full of musicality.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Sessions: Lieder with Guitar

Philippe Sly (bass-bariton), John Charles Britton (guitar)

Alinde, D904
An die Musik D547
An Sylvia, D891
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
Der Doppelgänger D957 No. 13
Der Jüngling an der Quelle, D300 (Salis-Seewis)
Der Leiermann (No. 24 from Winterreise, D911)
Der Lindenbaum (No. 5 from Winterreise, D911)
Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
Des Fischers Liebesgluck, D933 (Leitner)
Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Du liebst mich nicht D756 (Platen)
Erlkönig, D328
Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Yes, I've heard that. I can't say I hear where those critics are coming from. It totally works, in my book.


One famous example was when the slow movement's first theme returns and Richter waits an extra beat for the orchestra to come in. As I say, there is nothing in the recording that worries me too much but when I listen to Richter in this work it is more often to Richter's other recordings (with Mravinsky and with Ancerl) but the DG sound is better.


----------



## The3Bs

Franz Schubert ‎- Symphonie Nr. 8 H-Moll "Unvollendete" / Symphony No. 8 B Minor "Unfinished" D 759

CD1 from:








Günter Wand
Berliner Philharmoniker

One of my favorite Symphonies and maybe one that goes to my top of interpretations of this work.
I grew up with Sinopoli/Philarmonia and I still favor it over almost every other I heard in the last few years. Szell comes close but his tight grip misses the drama by a whisker... 
Wand here is also very good even though he chooses very slow tempos. He is helped by the gorgeous strings and woodwinds from the Berliner Philharmoniker and by a very good engineering.

I will be curious to listen to his earlier efforts and I have Kleiber's arriving soon...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139573


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035

Michala Petri, recorder
Hille Perl, viola da gamba
Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2019


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail:


----------



## canouro

*Richard Strauss ‎- Orchestral Works*
Burleske	
Parergon Zur Sinfonia Domestica Op. 73	
Panathenaenzug, Op. 74

_Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe_


----------



## Enthusiast

Lots of revelations here. An interesting concept - playing four pieces by four very different composers on four very different pianos - but what really makes the record is the playing itself. This may be the best thing Melnikov has done (and that is very high praise in my book).


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonín Dvořák*: Piano Trio No.1 in B-flat major, op.21. Beaux Arts Trio

Wow. Nice. I don't always go for Dvořák but it's looking like I ought to focus on his chamber music for now. There is something almost Schumannian (or Mendelssohnian?) about this piece.

Edit: The second movement has just started. Funny, I just finished Mozart's Piano Concerto No.23 (a longtime favorite) and the way this movement begins sounds just like the slow movement of that concerto. I suspect Dvořák would have been inspired by the Mozart.


----------



## pianozach

I'm astonished at how very active this thread is.

Yesterday there were 99 posts (going by Pacific Daylight Time).

This morning I simply filtered my iTunes so it would play only tracks with the word *Brandenburg* in them 

Alphabetically that gives me first movement of Brandenburg No. 3 played by the *Modern Mandolin Quartet* from an oddball collection titled *Ralph Lauren Classical*.

But then I get to move on to the pleasant but somewhat sluggish *Camarata Wüzburg* dir. *Professor Hans Reinartz* half set *Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3*.


----------



## The3Bs

Brahms ‎- Piano Concerto No.1 In D Minor, Op.15
Franck ‎- Symphonic Variations For Piano & Orchestra
Litolff ‎- Scherzo From Concerto Symphonique No.4, Op.12









Brahms:
Clifford Curzon
George Szell 
London Symphony Orchestra

Franck & Litolff:
Clifford Curzon
Sir Adrian Boult
London Philharmonic Orchestra

What to say... very fiery Brahms with Szell making sure the drama is there and Mr Curzon almost making the most of it... He is superb on the adagio, but his fingers run away from him on a couple of passages on the 1st and 3rd movements.. The overall result is still very good... but not enough to dethrone some of my top favorites...

The Franck is very nice but I do not have as a strongly formed opinion on this as well as with the Litolff.


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 19 in G minor, Op. 49 No. 1 (Annie Fischer)



> Once you grasp the immensity of Fischer's achievement you're in for an experience unlike any other. For she doesn't just invite you to listen; she demands your undivided attention. I began listening to one of the discs while reading something, but found I could not concentrate on reading. Fischer kept striking me in such a way that I just listened, open-mouthed, in awe as I heard these sonatas come to life in a way that only Schnabel and Sheppard have done-and she had a better technique (and sound) than Schnabel, and was more consistently brisk in the earlier sonatas than Sheppard. ... If you love the Beethoven sonatas, you simply cannot miss this set. No one other than Schnabel even comes close. - Fanfare


----------



## cougarjuno

Stenhammar Symphonies and Piano Concertos


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Shostakovich: Symphony #10
Andris Nelsons & Boston Symphony Orchestra









It's for 4 Euros on German Amazon...


----------



## starthrower

I don't think I've ever listened to any piano/oboe duets before. But this is a nice contrast to the string based chamber music I've been in to lately.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## Malx

Lisa Batiashvili - Bach.


----------



## Rambler

*Gounod: Faust* Orchestra & Choir of the Paris Opera conducted by Georges Pretre with Domingo, Freni, Ghiaurov 0n EMI








Last night I listened to Berlioz Les Troyens. Tonight I'm listening to this account of Gounod's Faust. Both operas are from the same time period. Berlioz is a composer I have a lot of time for, Gounod not so much. The Gounod is a much more conventional opera, and a much more practical proposition, with plenty of audience pleasing music. Les Troyens is more of a challenging work to put on.

So in summary Faust is an attractive 'conventional' opera. Les Troyens is an 'unconventional' work, whose highpoints are in a different league to the Gounod.


----------



## Bkeske

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*
> 
> View attachment 139584


Was thinking of listening to this today. Really like that set, albeit I also have some of it on vinyl.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Bedrich Smetana*: Má Vlast. Paavo Berglund, Staatskapelle Dresden

This is a pretty solid recording of Smetana's masterpiece, but considering this is quite possibly the greatest orchestra in Germany and one of Finland's finest conductors, maybe not all that it could be. I ought to hear some Czechs take on the music and report back to see if my opinion changes any. In any case I'm glad to have this recording, especially being that it was a random record store find for dirt cheap.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139588


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Sonata in F major No. 1 for cello and piano, op. 5 no. 1
12 variations on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" (Die Zauberflöte by Mozart), op. 66
12 variations on "See the conqu'ring hero comes" (Judas Maccabaeus by Handel), WoO 45
7 variations on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen" (Die Zauberflöte by Mozart), WoO 46
Sonata in A major No. 3 for cello and piano, op. 69

Anne Gastinel, cello
François-Frédéric Guy, piano

2004


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Facsimile, Choreographic Essay for Orchestra_

From this stupendous set:










A little background to this work:

Facsimile, the second ballet by Leonard Bernstein and Jerome Robbins, was commissioned by the American Ballet Theatre, and the music was composed by Bernstein in the three weeks between the close of the 1946 season at Tanglewood and the opening of the New York City Symphony season. The ballet depicts "three insecure people", two men and a woman, who are involved in a tumultuous love triangle, though the intense nature of the ballet led ABT to revise it, lightening its tone as well as adding some vague humor.

[Article taken from Bernstein's website: https://www.leonardbernstein.com]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Allow me to reiterate (if I've mentioned this before sorry in advance), but I think Bernstein is one of the great American composers. There are many reasons why I think this to be the case: he gained widespread popularity with theatre works like _West Side Story_ and _Candide_, but he could also turn around and write deeply spiritual works like the _Chichester Psalms_ or _Symphony No. 3, "Kaddish"_ (which I know has many detractors, but I love it anyway). I think his more serious concert works are overlooked for no good reason. One thing is for certain: he always composed his music with a language that only could be called his own and you instantly know it's a Bernstein work by that melodic, harmonic and rhythmic musical language that could only have come from him. Once you start digging into his oeuvre, you begin to realize what a multifaceted talent he had and this immensity is only made earthbound due to his own passing, but, make no mistake, his spirit lives on and will continue thrive as long as people have the ears to listen, the heart to feel and the mind to think.


----------



## Helgi

Some recent listening:

Beethoven string quartets with the Takács Quartet, while reading Edward Dusinberre's book _Beethoven for a Later Age_.










Shostakovich string quartets; getting into these, ordered the Fitzwilliam set and bought one from the Mandelring Quartett that I've been listening to while on vacation:










Dvorak Cello Concerto with Jean-Guihen Queyras and Belohlavek/Prague Philharmonia, plus "Dumky" Trio with Isabelle Faust and Alexander Melnikov, a very nice album:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.9 in D minor, op.125, the "Choral". Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

Haven't listened to this recording in a while but it's a good one. The bass/baritone just came in with the "O Freunde, nicht diese Töne!"'-I can't remember how the rest of the singing sounded, but we're about to find out. Edit: It's sung gloriously. When I think Reiner/Chicago I don't usually think of the chorus being great, but wow, they actually were.

Anyone care to recommend me more great choral/orchestral recordings w/ the CSO, during the Reiner years or otherwise? I'm thoroughly impressed.


----------



## Bkeske

Pulling out this very interesting box set I have.

I have two of them (boxes), albums 1-20. Not sure if there are additional. A Korean set of reissued and repackaged albums by Philips, Deutsche Grammophon, and DECCA. Anyone ever seen these before? All pretty good recordings, and playing the one shown right now; Sibelius Violin Concerto by LSO/Szeryng and Joaquin Rodrigo Concerto De Aranjuez for Guitar and Orchestra by Acadamy of St Martin-In-The-Fields.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Symphony No. 35 in D major, K. 385 (Academy of St. Martin in the Fields / Iona Brown)

A radiant account. I'd be happy if it was my only one.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://bachtrack.com/concert-video/new-music-festival/340583
Sonatine for flute and piano by Boulez


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No.6 in E minor. André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra

Could it be that RVW's symphonies are finally beginning to click with me? It's possible. In any case, I'm finding this symphony a lot less annoying than I used to.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Premiere of Sphinxes für fünf Spieler by Johannes Boris Borowski (1979). Written for violin, viola, cello, piano and percussion. I think it sounds pretty nice


----------



## Knorf

Ongoing Bach Cantatas pilgrimage. Fifth Sunday after Trinity.

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas 131, 93, and 88
Joanne Lunn, William Towers, Kobie van Rensburg, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Guest

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas No 30, 31, Backhaus, mono cycle










Really splendid, relatively "objective," non-sentimental performance which are nevertheless moving. I got these through digital downloads that were released along side the new complete Backhaus edition from Decca.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139599


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Sonata in G minor No. 2 for cello and piano, op. 5 no. 2
Sonata in C major No. 4 for cello and piano, op. 102 no. 1
Sonata in D major No. 5 for cello and piano, op. 102 no. 2

Anne Gastinel, cello
François-Frédéric Guy, piano

2002


----------



## Itullian

This is his stereo set that has separate tracks for movements.


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> This is his stereo set that has separate tracks for movements.


Does he have a set without tracks separated by movement?


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> Does he have a set without tracks separated by movement?


Yes, a previous set, i don't remember the label though.


----------



## Joe B

Geoffrey Webber leading the Choir of Gonville & Caius College, Cambridge in choral music by Julian Anderson:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Fun, whacky and oh so Schnittkian!


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Great album cover!

NP:






Mysterious, enchanting work by Martinu. Available on a Naxos CD. Unfortunately, the first quintet is not on the same level.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Great album cover!
> 
> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mysterious, enchanting work by Martinu. Available on a Naxos CD. Unfortunately, the first quintet is not on the same level.


Quite a fine work from Martinů.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 15 "Pastorale", 16, 17 "Tempest" & 18

Wilhelm Backhaus (piano)


----------



## Guest

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 139599
> 
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> 
> Sonata in G minor No. 2 for cello and piano, op. 5 no. 2
> Sonata in C major No. 4 for cello and piano, op. 102 no. 1
> Sonata in D major No. 5 for cello and piano, op. 102 no. 2
> 
> Anne Gastinel, cello
> François-Frédéric Guy, piano
> 
> 2002


I enjoyed the Gastinel/Guy recording of the Brahms Sonatas, this seems very interesting.


----------



## Rogerx

Ries: Wind Notturni/ Mozart: Serenade No. 10 in B flat major, K361 'Gran Partita'

Schweizer Blaeserensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Dvořák: Piano Trios

Live from Easter Festival Aix-en-Provence

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Lahav Shani (piano) & Kian Soltani (cello)


----------



## canouro

*Monteverdi ‎- Vespro Della Beata Vergine*
Collegium Vocale Gent, Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano sonatas: D959-D537 (Postume.164)
Christian Zacharias


----------



## canouro

*Giovanni Gabrieli ‎- Music For San Rocco*
Gabrieli Consort & Players, Paul McCreesh


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: La Sonnambula

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Fernando Corena (bass), Giovanni Foiani (bass), Nicola Monti (tenor), Angelo Mercuriali (tenor), Margreta Elkins (mezzo-soprano) Sylvia Stahlman (soprano)

Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1962-09
Recording Venue: Teatro Della Pergola, Florence


----------



## sonance

yesterday:

Camille Saint-Saëns (1835 - 1921), continued

- Symphony no. 3 "Organ Symphony" (1886; Chicgao Symphony Orchestra/Daniel Barenboim)
- Danse Macabre (for orchestra; 1874; Orchestre de Paris/Daniel Barenboim)
(deutsche grammophon)










and some vocal works:

- La Lyre at la Harpe (for solo voices, chorus and orchestra; words by Victor Hugo; 1879)
- Le Déluge (for solo voices, chorus and orchestra; words by Louis Gallet; 1875)
Nathalie Dessay, soprano; Françoise Pollet, soprano; Hélène Perraguin, mezzo; Daniel Galvez-Vallejo, tenor; Didier Henry, baritone;et al.; Choeur Régional Vittoria d'Ile de France/Michel Piquemal; Orchestre National d'Ile de France/Jacques Mercier (rca red seal; 2 CDs)










today

- Requiem (1878)
Françoise Pollet, soprano; Magali Chalmeau-Damonte, mezzo; Jean-Luc Viala, tenor; Nicolas Rivenq, baritone; et al.; Jacques Amade, organ; Choeur Régional Vittoria d'Ile de France/Michel Piquemal; Orchestre National d'Ile de France/Jacques Mercier (rca red seal)










and a first listen (I don't know if I can listen to the whole opera, but will try ...):

- Samson and Dalila (opera; libretto by Ferdinand Lemaire; 1877)
José Cura, tenor; Olga Borodina, mezzo; Jean-Philippe Lafont, baritone; Egils Silins, bass; et al.; London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/Colin Davis (erato)










That's enough. I skipped the "Oratorio de Noël", the opera "Les Barbares" (still unlistend to), the film music "L'assassinat du duc de Guise", the "Carnaval des animaux", piano works, the cello sonata no. 2, some of the concertos and symphonies, the ballet "Javotte" ...


----------



## Evasence

Joe B said:


> The 5.1 set up in my living room covers my 2 channel stereo, multi-channel SACD and home theater needs. My house is too small to have a room dedicated just for a 2 channel set up, though I wish I had the space.
> 
> I'm not sure how listening to a piano recording on a CD or an SACD on a 5.1 system is "problematic". If it's a CD, your listening to a 2.1 channel system. If it's an SACD, you get all the benefits which SACD's have over Red Book CD's: more dynamic range, larger and more defined soundstage, and more acoustic information giving the listener a better experience of being at the recording location (more defined position within the sound field).
> 
> *Paradigm are super but somehow very dry.* - I've never heard anyone use the adjective "dry" to describe a speaker, so I'm not sure exactly what you mean. The Prestige speakers are not a high end speaker, but at their price point ($4,000/pair), I could not find anything which sounded better. And believe me, I drove hundreds of miles auditioning speakers at this price point before making the purchase.
> 
> *I like natural sound but with deaph.* - My 5.1 system is powered by an Anthem A/V receiver. Anthem provides them with a calibrated microphone to be used with their ARC room correction software (sets the gain on each speaker, sets the crossover frequencies, and determines the 'roll off' of the lower end of the frequency curve for each driver). When I am in the primary listening position, the experience is the same as when I listen on my headphone rig, only with a lot more energy.
> 
> *Audio Quest cables* - Not on the 5.1 system. I used Beldon 10 gauge speaker cable from Blue Jeans cable, a Blue Jeans sub-woofer cable, Blue Jeans HDMI cables, and Panamax power conditioning.


Super!!! Ja, dry wasn't the correct word. Very natural, I wanted to write. I like a little artificiality in the sound and, despite my admiration for the Canadians, I could had chosen for my 5.1 (or more) something like Jamo, (controlled artificiality, when I use the direct option of my amplifier, which of course isn't a problem for a HCS, but who knows where tomorrow the speakers will be connected) or, a cheaper solution, the Teufel neighbors. Of course a Paradigm with an Anthem (example) is another level, a super quality (the hole line, not only the expensive models) and I'm with you for your perfect choice, despite I should preferred to have such beauties as stand alone and not 5.1 front speakers. Thanks for the detailed answer and please write more for HiFi, which for me is very interesting and I'm intrigued.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Violin Concerto - Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## HenryPenfold

sonance said:


> yesterday:
> 
> Camille Saint-Saëns (1835 - 1921), continued
> 
> - Symphony no. 3 "Organ Symphony" (1886; Chicgao Symphony Orchestra/Daniel Barenboim)
> - Danse Macabre (for orchestra; 1874; Orchestre de Paris/Daniel Barenboim)
> (deutsche grammophon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some vocal works:
> 
> - La Lyre at la Harpe (for solo voices, chorus and orchestra; words by Victor Hugo; 1879)
> - Le Déluge (for solo voices, chorus and orchestra; words by Louis Gallet; 1875)
> Nathalie Dessay, soprano; Françoise Pollet, soprano; Hélène Perraguin, mezzo; Daniel Galvez-Vallejo, tenor; Didier Henry, baritone;et al.; Choeur Régional Vittoria d'Ile de France/Michel Piquemal; Orchestre National d'Ile de France/Jacques Mercier (rca red seal; 2 CDs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today
> 
> - Requiem (1878)
> Françoise Pollet, soprano; Magali Chalmeau-Damonte, mezzo; Jean-Luc Viala, tenor; Nicolas Rivenq, baritone; et al.; Jacques Amade, organ; Choeur Régional Vittoria d'Ile de France/Michel Piquemal; Orchestre National d'Ile de France/Jacques Mercier (rca red seal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a first listen (I don't know if I can listen to the whole opera, but will try ...):
> 
> - Samson and Dalila (opera; libretto by Ferdinand Lemaire; 1877)
> José Cura, tenor; Olga Borodina, mezzo; Jean-Philippe Lafont, baritone; Egils Silins, bass; et al.; London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/Colin Davis (erato)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's enough. I skipped the "Oratorio de Noël", the opera "Les Barbares" (still unlistend to), the film music "L'assassinat du duc de Guise", the "Carnaval des animaux", piano works, the cello sonata no. 2, some of the concertos and symphonies, the ballet "Javotte" ...


That's quite a coincidence, last night/early hours of the morning I was listening to my Samson & Dalila discs. Really like Jose Cura - haven't listened in a long while.


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven:
Sonata No. 1, in F minor, Op. 2 No. 1 (1795)
Sonata No. 2, in A, Op. 2 No. 2 (1795)
Sonata No. 3, in C, Op. 2 No. 3 (1795)

Spotify:








Wilhelm Backhaus

A no nonsense approach!! I like it! Even with Mono sound and streaming via Spotify, there is much to like in these early sonatas. Very little pedaling and dynamics that add drama and panache!!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not my favourite Puccini opera, nor a favourite Callas recording, but one I like to get out from time to time.

Fuller review on my blog https://tsaraslondon.wordpress.com/2017/01/08/manon-lescaut/


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Rudolf Barshai, Junge Deutsche Philharmonie

This really must be one of the great Mahler 5s out there. The darkness, the atmosphere. Great playing from these kids. Well judged pacing from maestro Barshai. I wonder why he didn't record more Mahler.


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Rudolf Barshai, Junge Deutsche Philharmonie
> 
> This really must be one of the great Mahler 5s out there. The darkness, the atmosphere. Great playing from these kids. Well judged pacing from maestro Barshai. I wonder why he didn't record more Mahler.


Agreed. I have it coupled with Barshai's Mahler 10 with the same forces - a splendid set.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 3ème année

and other late piano works

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

MusicWeb International March 2019

A masterful introduction to the strange world of late Liszt.

MusicWeb International March 2019

One of the very best discs of these late works now in the catalogue.

Presto Classical February 2019

Many of the qualities which made Tiberghien's recent account of the Franck Violin Sonata with Alina Ibragimova so special are in evidence in this introspective and often profoundly moving programme of late Liszt, centring on dark nights of the soul: the gentle highlighting of the music's modernity, the willingness to hold power in reserve until the music positively demands it, and the emphasis on clarity even in the densest thickets of passagework.

The Guardian 31st January 2019

His selection is typically thoughtful...Each is a scaled-down tone poem, which poses its own set of technical challenges. But Tiberghien never flaunts his total command of those challenges and with an exemplary range of touch and keyboard colour, concentrates instead on these pieces purely as musical statements…[He] presents all of them as perfectly conceived miniatures that often pose more questions than they answer.

All Music Guide March 2019

Tiberghien's execution and control are impeccable, and his interpretations are fluid and wholly at the service of Liszt's changeable expressions, whether depicting the diabolical in the Vierter Mephisto-Walzer or the calmly religious in the Angelus of Années de pèlerinage. Along the way, Tiberghien demonstrates mercurial humor in the Bagatelle sans tonalité and sublime tenderness in the Wiegenlied and En rêve, as well as a macabre lyricism in La lugubre gondola II, all while maintaining a consistent understanding of Liszt's work as a whole.


----------



## Shosty

Reza Vali - Longing (Chamber Music)

Carpe Diem String Quartet
David Korevaar (Piano)
Dariush Saghafi (Santur)
Charles Wetherbee (Violin)

I've really liked what I've heard from Vali so far, especially when he uses Iranian/middle eastern instruments or influences in his composition. Youtube playlist of the album here.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. Rudolf Barshai, Junge Deutsche Philharmonie
> 
> This really must be one of the great Mahler 5s out there. The darkness, the atmosphere. Great playing from these kids. Well judged pacing from maestro Barshai. I wonder why he didn't record more Mahler.


Everyone loves that one, it seems. I bought it long ago and have yet to find (after fairly regular retries) anything wonderful in it  and have since then noticed that I am nearly always lukewarm about Barshai's recordings. Usually, when I don't like something that everyone else loves I can hear why they like it ... but with this one I haven't the slightest idea!


----------



## Malx

An excellent, and easily accessible Piano Concerto from the 21st century played by it's dedicatee Leif Oves Andsnes with the Bavarian RSO conducted by Franz Welser-Most.

Marc-Andre Dalbavie - Piano Concerto from this very enjoyable disc:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two pithy one-acters from William Schuman (his only forays into opera) for late morning and early afternoon.

In the first work the setting is a baseball game in the late 19th century. The pressure is on the hero to win the game as he comes out to bat in front of a baying crowd.

In the second work the setting is an evening dinner at an elegant New York residence in 1910. A wine-tasting wager is made between the _nouveau-riche_ host and one of his guests, a bumptious upper-class connoisseur who resorts to cheating in an attempt to win the hand of the host's daughter.

_The Mighty Casey_ - a baseball opera in three scenes [Libretto: Jeremy Gury, after the poem _Casey at the Bat_ by Ernest Thayer] (1953):

_A Question of Taste_ - opera in one act [Libretto: J. D. McClatchy, after the short story _Taste_ by Roald Dahl] (1989):


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> The 5.1 set up in my living room covers my 2 channel stereo, multi-channel SACD and home theater needs. My house is too small to have a room dedicated just for a 2 channel set up, though I wish I had the space.
> 
> I'm not sure how listening to a piano recording on a CD or an SACD on a 5.1 system is "problematic". If it's a CD, your listening to a 2.1 channel system. If it's an SACD, you get all the benefits which SACD's have over Red Book CD's: more dynamic range, larger and more defined soundstage, and more acoustic information giving the listener a better experience of being at the recording location (more defined position within the sound field).
> 
> *Paradigm are super but somehow very dry.* - I've never heard anyone use the adjective "dry" to describe a speaker, so I'm not sure exactly what you mean. The Prestige speakers are not a high end speaker, but at their price point ($4,000/pair), I could not find anything which sounded better. And believe me, I drove hundreds of miles auditioning speakers at this price point before making the purchase.
> 
> *I like natural sound but with deaph.* - My 5.1 system is powered by an Anthem A/V receiver. Anthem provides them with a calibrated microphone to be used with their ARC room correction software (sets the gain on each speaker, sets the crossover frequencies, and determines the 'roll off' of the lower end of the frequency curve for each driver). When I am in the primary listening position, the experience is the same as when I listen on my headphone rig, only with a lot more energy.
> 
> *Audio Quest cables* - Not on the 5.1 system. I used Beldon 10 gauge speaker cable from Blue Jeans cable, a Blue Jeans sub-woofer cable, Blue Jeans HDMI cables, and Panamax power conditioning.


Thanks for the detailed answer! I agree with you. Dry wasn't the correct word. Artificiality is better. This means a not very natural sound. I said this because I understood that you will put the speakers in your 5.1 set up and not as stand alone. The Canadians are also my choice. For me the best speakers manifacturers in the word. But, in my set up and the ''direct'' switch on the sound is somehow thin. (denon Amp) When the direct is off is much better and I found big advantadge with the loudness, half the way, on. With my Anthem amplifier, I was also very natural for MY taste. I switched to System Fidelity (Denmark) with the same results. Then I mooved both the speakers (Paradigm and AF) to Pioneer AVR and voila! I had what (with both) I was looking for. (classic music, or rock set up plus Audio Quest HDMI 1,5 m. cables connecting SACD and CD. But with the LP player what? (no phono input) etc... I'm very happy that I found someone (surely are more friends with this craziness) to talk about HIFI. Keen to hear more of you, after you have tested your dream set up!


----------



## Rogerx

Ibéria-Josep Pons

Orquesta Nacional De España
Josep Pons
Recorded: 2012-01-01

Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (orchestral version)
Ravel: Boléro
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole


----------



## millionrainbows

Messiaen, a really good recording.







​


----------



## Enthusiast

Not quite as perfect as their recording of the 2nd ... but these two (the 1st and the 3rd) are more than pretty good.


----------



## Rogerx

Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2/Irish Rhapsody

Mark Kosower (cello)

Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


----------



## millionrainbows

HenryPenfold said:


> Some modern classics this evening, with an American flavour .......
> 
> *Edgar Varèse *- Ecuatorial
> Utah Symphony Orchestra, Maurice Abravanel (label: Vanguard Classics)
> 
> *Carl Ruggles* - Evocations (version for orchestra)
> Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas (label: Other Minds)
> *
> Charles Ives* - Central Park In The Dark
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein (label: Sony)


These are all *excellent* choices for these works. I have them all, and can vouch for this.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Indeed,a good idea to listen to this recording too.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bourdon said:


> *Messiaen*
> 
> Indeed,a good idea to listen to this recording too.


That looks like the same recording with a different cover. It is indeed excellent.


----------



## sbmonty

Schubert's incredible string quintet.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Enthusiast said:


> Not quite as perfect as their recording of the 2nd ... but these two (the 1st and the 3rd) are more than pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 139611
> 
> 
> View attachment 139612


I need to check out more of Dausgaard's work. I was very impressed with the Beethoven I heard.


----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Cello Concertos

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Ensemble Resonanz, Riccardo Minasi

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
Winner - Concerto
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2018
Winner - Concerto
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
July/August 2018
Nouveauté


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139615


Felix Mendelssohn

5 Symphonies
7 Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, conductor

1988


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1994-1995


----------



## chill782002

Debussy - String Quartet

Virtuoso Quartet

Recorded 1925

Direct transfer from 78s


One of the first electrical recordings and an excellent performance. I personally would have chosen this over the 1931 Calvet Quartet recording used by Warner on the "Debussy: His First Performers" box set as a prime example of an early performance of this work.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bruckner 4 from Bruno Walter ...


----------



## realdealblues

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_Capriccio Italien, Op. 48
Marche Slave, Op. 31
Gopak from "Mazeppa", Act. 1
Orchestral Suite No. 3 in G major, Op. 55_
[Rec. 1974]







Conductor: Sir Adrian Boult
Orchestra: London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven ‎- Piano Sonatas, Vol. I

CD1 from:








Glenn Gould
Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 2 No. 1 (1795)
Sonata No. 2, in A, Op. 2 No. 2 (1795)
Sonata No. 3, in C, Op. 2 No. 3 (1795)

I know a lot of people that do not like these... I am not amongst them!!! It is so well recorded we can hear the "solfejo" accompaniment from Mr Gould.... 
However if one filters that we have a definitely amazing take on these early sonatas....


----------



## Vasks

*Wood - A Manx Overture (Higgins/Somm)
Delius - Suite for Violin & Orchestra (Holmes/Unicorn-Kanchana)
Bax - Symphony #1 (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Nuits d'été à Pausilippe

Letizia Calandra (soprano), Fausto Tenzi (tenor) & Ilario Nicotra (piano)

Eterno amore fe
Giuro d'amore
Soirees d'automne a l'Infrascata


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Piano Concerto No. 4, "Incantations"_


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> This is his stereo set that has separate tracks for movements.


This is the Amadeo set from 1968? I have it on a Decca Eloquence (German) release with individual tracks in the normal manner.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> This is the Amadeo set from 1968? I have it on a Decca Eloquence (German) release with individual tracks in the normal manner.


Somtimes these recordings are remastered (amsl) in a way I don't like.More reverberation for example.I have the Brilliant box wich I think is just fine.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Chávez: _Sinfonia india_


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD 3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Clock Symphony*

I've never heard anything conducted by Reiner, so when the Ridiculous Bargains thread pointed me to the Supraphon download page, I was able to purchase this whole set insanely cheap. Downloading it is a chore - each track individually for 60 discs - but otherwise, no complaints. Now I know what everyone has been talking about.


----------



## Enthusiast

French songs have a special quality - especially when sung like this.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Chávez: _Symphony No. 4, "Sinfonía romántica"_


----------



## pianozach

_*"Dahhhh da dahhhh, da DAH da da dahhhhh"*_.

Yes, this morning it *Beethoven's 3rd Symphony*, from my box set from *Janos Ferencsik: Hungarian Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## Guest

Enthusiast said:


> French songs have a special quality - especially when sung like this.
> 
> View attachment 139621


That is a temptation.

This is one of the rare vocal recitals on my list of favorite recordings.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_String Quartet, Op. 11_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> ^ That's a good one, too.


Yeah, it's a decent SQ, but I've never been too crazy about it, tbh. Obviously, the slow movement is a gem, but the outer movements are less convincing. I'm a huge fan of Barber, but this is just one work I've never been able to appreciate.


----------



## Enthusiast

Baron Scarpia said:


> That is a temptation.
> 
> This is one of the rare vocal recitals on my list of favorite recordings.


That's a good one, too ... but the repertoire was more familiar to me than are the songs on Néère.


----------



## sonance

HenryPenfold said:


> That's quite a coincidence, last night/early hours of the morning I was listening to my Samson & Dalila discs. Really like Jose Cura - haven't listened in a long while.


HenryPenfold - Are you an opera fan? I'm not very knowledgeable regarding operas or operatic voices and in general I stay away from operas, with some exceptions (for example Berlioz' Les Troyens). Once in a while I try again. 
This morning I managed to listen to the whole "Samson and Dalila", but to be honest I enjoyed only some arias, when I had the impression that both were really "singing", not just using a reciting style. Maybe with visuals it would be better. - I do have recordings though with duets (for example Joyce Di Donato and Patrizia Ciofi singing Handel duets, Claire Brua and Sophie Marin-Degor singing melodies by Gounod, Saint-Saens and Lalo), as I enjoy when voices are fused together.


----------



## sonance

Gustave Samazeuilh (1877 - 1967)

- Nocturne (1938)
- Piano Suite in G (1902, rev. 1911)
- Chanson à ma pupée (c. 1904)
- Naïades au soir (1910)
- 3 Petites inventions (ca. 1904
- Esquisses (1944)
- Evocation (1947)
- Le Chant de la mer (1918/19)
Olivier Chauzu, piano (grand piano)










Erik Satie (1866 - 1925)

selections:

- Gnossiennes nos. 1-6 (1889-97) 
- Première Gymnopédie (1888)
- Les Trois Valses distinguées du précieux dégoûté (1914)
- Le Piccadilly (1904)
- Le Piège de Meduse (incidental music; for prepared piano; 1913)
- Avant-dernières Pensées (1910)
- Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (for piano four-hands; 1903; with Éric le Sage, piano)
- Je te veux (for piano and voice, text by Henry Pacory; 1897?, pub. 1903; with Juliette)
- Choses vues à droite et à gauche (sans lunettes) (for violin and piano; 1914; with Isabelle Faust, violin)
- La Statue retrouvée (original version for trumpet and organ; here: trumpet and piano; 1923; with David Guerrier, trumpet)
Alexandre Tharaud, piano (harmonia mundi; 2 CDs)










- Prélude de la "porte héroïque du ciel" (1894)
- Sarabande no. 2 (1887)
- Croquis et agaceries d'un gros bonhomme en bois (1913)
- La Belle Excentrique (serious fantasy for piano four-hands; 1921; with Jacques Février, piano)
- En habit de cheval (for piano four-hands; 1911; with Jacques Février, piano)
- Aperçus désagréables (for piano four-hands; 1908-12; with Jacques Février, piano)
Francis Poulenc, piano (accord)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
Sándor Végh & Camerata Salzburg


----------



## Merl

Paid £1.50 for this set years ago, from Ebay. Absolute bargain. Symphonies 1&2 this morning.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rossini's Petite Messe with many of yesterday's star voices.


----------



## Neo Romanza

One of the great performances of Copland's 3rd. A masterpiece and one hell of a performance.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two early operas by Sergei Prokofiev for the rest of today - assured, colourful works with lashings of farce, satire and, in the case of the second, surrealism.

_Igrok_ [_The Gambler_] - opera in four acts op.24 [Libretto: Sergei Prokofiev, after the story by Fyodor Dostoyevsky] (1915-17 - rev. 1927-28):










_Lyubov' k tryom apel'sinam_ [_Love for Three Oranges_] - opera in four acts with prologue op.33 [Libretto: Sergei Prokofiev, after the play by Carlo Gozzi] (1918-19):


----------



## Knorf

Merl said:


> Paid £1.50 for this set years ago, from Ebay. Absolute bargain. Symphonies 1&2 this morning.
> 
> View attachment 139624


Orchestra/conductor?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> Orchestra/conductor?


You didn't ask me but this set is Douglas Bostock and the Royal Liverpool PO.


----------



## Knorf

*Andrzej Panufnik*: Bassoon Concerto
Michael von Schönermark
Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Łukasz Borowicz

A truly great bassoon concerto, gets to the profound and melancholy soul of the instrument. Recommended!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Andrzej Panufnik*: Bassoon Concerto
> Michael von Schönermark
> Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Łukasz Borowicz
> 
> A truly great bassoon concerto, gets to the profound and melancholy soul of the instrument. Recommended!


Do you actually own the recordings you listen to or do you stream them?


----------



## Knorf

*Sofia Gubaidulina*: _Stimmen... Verstummen..._ (Symphony in Twelve Movements)
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky


----------



## Neo Romanza

So Knorf, are you going to answer my question?


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Rossini's Petite Messe with many of yesterday's star voices.
> 
> View attachment 139625


This is my favourite Rossini work.
One of the very first classical cds I bought in 1990 was Simon Halsey's recording of Petite Messe Solenelle on Conifer. That was a great time for me - I knew nothing about classical forms, or the great the good or the ordinary as perceived by others I listened and if I liked the noise it made I bought it.
The Halsey disc was bought along with a Kuijken Haydn Symphony disc that I had sampled from a disc given free with Classic FM magazine (I think) - the sense of discovery at that time was super, happy days.


----------



## The3Bs

Nikos Skalkottas - The Neoclassical Skalkottas









First try/listen via Spotify...

Did not get past the 4rth track... interesting music and orchestration but not what I was looking for to hear at the moment


----------



## Rambler

*Grieg: Lyric Pieces* Leif Ove Andnes on EMI








Rather superior drawing room music played by Leif Ove Andsnes on Grieg's own piano in Grieg's villa.

A rather nice disc!


----------



## canouro

*Buxtehude ‎- Sonates *
Capriccio Stravagante, Skip Sempé








*Antonio Vivaldi - Mottetti*
Laura Polverelli, Anke Herrmann
Academia Montis Regalis, Alessandro De Marchi


----------



## The3Bs

Anna Clynne - Dance for Cello and Orchestra
Edward Elgar - Cello Concerto In E Minor, Op. 85









Inbal Segev
Marin Alsop
London Philharmonic Orchestra

Been on an Elgar Cello Concerto crusade lately... this is a new CD just out.
Anna Clynne's Dance is quite an interesting composition that enables the cello to shine.
Elgar's concerto is adequately interpreted but on first listen I could not find anything to write home about...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Falla, El Amor Brujo*

So far, this box set has been great.


----------



## Rambler

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 3* Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks conducted by Klaus Tennstedt on Profil









Quite the contrast to the Grieg Lyric Pieces I just listened to! An excellent account.


----------



## pianozach

Neo Romanza said:


> One of the great performances of Copland's 3rd. A masterpiece and one hell of a performance.


This photo makes me happy.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Judith: Choreographic Poem for Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

pianozach said:


> This photo makes me happy.


Yes, indeed. It's always great to see these two remain such good friends throughout the years. All the way up to the end.


----------



## Rambler

*Franck: Redemption* on EMI








Franck's Redemption is difficult to classify. An oratorio? Not according to Franck. A Symphonic Poem with arias and choral sections, as well as the spoken word.

Unfortunately I can only work up limited enthusiasm for this work. But it is well performed here.


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven Piano Sonatas 27, 28, 30 & 31









Emil Gilels

Sonata No. 27 in E Minor op. 90
Sonata No. 28 in A Major op.101
Sonata No. 30 in E Major op.109
Sonata No. 31 in A Flat Major op.110

An evening with the Old master... No banging the notes, no rushing nor just concentrating on either articulation or rubato... all seems to be in the right place!!!


----------



## adriesba

Wagner: _Die Walküre _- Act III from this set:

View attachment 139661


Oh this is so good!!!

A great performance too! Böhm's conducting is great. I much prefer Hans Hotter as Wotan, but Theo Adam is OK here. And Birgit Nilsson is Brünnhilde - perfect! The sound quality is really good too, and there was hardly any audience noise. Great recording! :angel:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: 24 Préludes, op.28. Martha Argerich

This is one of the discs that got me into classical music. So good...


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No.5 / Bassoon Concerto

Dark and dynamic symphony with strong physical qualities and lots of drumming. I'm getting reacquainted with the bassoon concerto.


----------



## Bkeske

In the mood for something different, modern. Have the Works II CD as well.


----------



## mrdoc

What a marvelous choir


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn: Die Schöpfung [H.v. Karajan]

1968 or 1969 recording ...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Korngold: _Piano Quintet in E major, Op. 15_

From this new acquisition -


----------



## Bkeske

Have not played this cycle for a while. As the CD's really mix up the order of the Symphonies, I'm simply starting with CD 1 which is the 3rd and 8th.

Paavo Jarvi intrigues me with his Beethoven, to me, seems to pace it as an 'attack' vs others. But, maybe it's just me.


----------



## ribonucleic

Chopin - Mazurkas (Pavel Kolesnikov)



> The state-of-the-art sound quality of the recording couldn't be bettered. The Wyastone Estate's Concert Hall never seems to disappoint. Jeffrey Kallberg's well-written and informative annotations are an added bonus. For imagination, flair, poetic insights and consummate pianism these deeply committed and convincing interpretations set the bar very high. This must be one of the most appealing Chopin discs I've ever come across. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Joe B

The Archaeus Quartet performing string quartets by Cyril Scott:


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Rogerx

The Secret Fauré 3: Sacred Vocal Works

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Katja Stuber (soprano)

Sinfonieorchester Basel, Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Ivor Bolton

Cantique de Jean Racine, Op. 11
La Passion, N 109: Prélude
Messe des Pêcheurs de Villerville
Requiem, Op. 48
Super flumina Babylonis, for mixed choir and orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Ida Haendel plays Sibelius - Vinyl Edition

Ida Haendel (violin), Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Berglund

Sibelius: Humoreske No. 5 in E Flat, Op. 89, No. 3
Sibelius: Two Serenades, Op. 69 for violin and orchestra
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47


----------



## Rogerx

ribonucleic said:


> View attachment 139666
> 
> 
> Chopin - Mazurkas (Pavel Kolesnikov)


Wonderful recording, the guy is a genius , try Mirrors, even better


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonic Works

Robert Schumann Philharmonic, Fran Beermann

Manfred Overture, Op. 115
Overture Hermann und Dorothea, Op. 136
Overture to Shakespeare's Julius Caesar, Op. 128
Overture, Scherzo, and Finale, Op. 52
Symphony in G minor 'Zwickau'


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: The Complete music for cello & piano

Andreas Brantelid (cello) & Bengt Forsberg (piano)


----------



## KenOC

Sorry for the Youtube, but this is Leonard Bernstein / Wiener Philarmoniker with DSCH's 6th Symphony. Overwhelming.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> This is my favourite Rossini work.
> One of the very first classical cds I bought in 1990 was Simon Halsey's recording of Petite Messe Solenelle on Conifer. That was a great time for me - I knew nothing about classical forms, or the great the good or the ordinary as perceived by others I listened and if I liked the noise it made I bought it.
> The Halsey disc was bought along with a Kuijken Haydn Symphony disc that I had sampled from a disc given free with Classic FM magazine (I think) - the sense of discovery at that time was super, happy days.


It's a work I love, too. But I do prefer the scaled down chamber version (the Cleobury recording that I listened to is an example) rather than the full orchestral version).


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: La Betulia liberata, K118

Peter Schreier (Ozia), Hanna Schwarz (Giuditta), Ileana Cotrubas (Amital), Walter Berry (Achior), Gabriele Fuchs (Cabri), Margarita Zimmermann (Carmi)

Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg, Salzburger Kammerchor, Leopold Hager


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> It's a work I love, too. *But I do prefer the scaled down chamber version* (the Cleobury recording that I listened to is an example) rather than the full orchestral version).


I agree, Simon Halsey's is claimed to be the first recording of the original version - it remains my favourite, largely for nostalgic reasons. Its getting a spin today.


----------



## Shosty

Fernando Sor - Mes Ennuis: 6 bagatelles Op. 43, 24 Progressive Studies Op. 44a, 6 Easy Pieces "Voyons si c'est ça" Op. 45

Jason Vieaux

This was the naxos free download of the month I chose, and I'm glad I did. Very nice album.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I agree, Simon Halsey's is claimed to be the first recording of the original version - it remains my favourite, largely for nostalgic reasons. Its getting a spin today.
> 
> View attachment 139670


I have a few recordings of the work but don't know that one. I'll try to hear it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Walter Legge always tried to capture the atmosphere of a live performance in his recordings of opera and operetta and this classic recording is particularly successful in that respect. The short introduction really does have that sense of expectancy of sitting in a darkened theatre waiting for the curtain to rise. Never fails to lift my spirits.


----------



## sonance

Henri Sauguet (1901 - 1989)

- String Quartet no. 1 (1927-41)
- String Quartet no. 2 (1947/48)
- String Quartet no. 3 (1979)
Quatuor Stanislas (timpani)










Florent Schmitt (1870 - 1958)

- Sonate libre en deux parties enchaînés (for violin and piano; 1918/19)
- Ombres (for piano; 1917)
Jean Fournier, violin; Ginette Doyen, piano; Werner Bärtschi, piano (Ombres) (accord)










- Piano Quintet (1908)
- Hasards ("little concerto in four parts" for piano, violin, viola and cello; 1939)
Christian Ivaldi, piano; Quatuor Stanislas (timpani)


----------



## Rogerx

Lyapunov: Piano Works, Vol. 1

Florian Noack (piano)

Mazurka in G minor, Op. 36
Mazurka No. 7 in G sharp minor, Op. 31
Mazurkas Nos. 1-8
Tarantella in B flat minor, Op. 25
Valse pensive in D flat major, Op. 20
Valse-impromptu No. 1 in D major, Op. 23
Valse-impromptu No. 2 in G flat major, Op. 29
Valse-impromptu No. 3 in E major, Op. 70

Gramophone Magazine March 2014

[Noack] gets to the heart of this music, responding to such instructions as quasi flauto and then quasi piccolo in the middle section of the Fifth Mazurka with finesse.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Josef Suk*: Serenade for Strings in E-flat major, op.6. Jaroslav Krček, Capella Istropolitana

This disc is a gem. Great performances of both serenades, though I prefer this one, a very early work from the young Suk (about 18 when he wrote this) to that of his teacher Dvořák. I definitely need to hear more Suk as this is the only work of his that I know.


----------



## Enthusiast

I wanted to hear the Nocturne which comes from the same period in Britten's output as the Midsummer Night's Dream and bears some similarity to that opera. But I listened to the whole disc.


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> Walter Legge always tried to capture the atmosphere of a live performance in his recordings of opera and operetta and this classic recording is particularly successful in that respect. The short introduction really does have that sense of expectancy of sitting in a darkened theatre waiting for the curtain to rise. Never fails to lift my spirits.


This is a great recording wich I really enjoy.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Today's opera choices courtesy of two of my favourite 20th century German composers...

_Cardillac_ is a rather grim tale of a master goldsmith in 17th century Paris who murders his customers because he can't bear to let his beloved artefacts go. On the verge of being rumbled, he confesses and surrenders himself to the mob. At this time Paul Hindemith's music was becoming more cool and streamlined but there are still some dark expressionist elements here.

_Cardillac_ - opera in three acts op.39 [Libretto: Ferdinand Lion, after the short story _Das Fräulein von Scuderi_ by E.T.A. Hoffmann] (1925-26 - rev. 1952):










Hans Werner Henze's opera centres around a group of anthropomorphic cats in the late Victorian era, some of whom represent the pompous and occasionally hypocritical _Royal Society for the Protection of Rats_. The society's associates include an orphan mouse, Louise, who happens to have more common sense than all the cats put together.

The crux of the plot is a love affair between Minette, the impressionable new wife of the aristocratic president-elect of the society (Lord Puff) and Tom, her happy-go-lucky admirer and the attempts of the president-elect's rakish and impoverished nephew (Arnold) to inherit Lord Puff's fortune by taking advantage of the scandal with the aid of his devious creditor, Jones. Musically speaking it's not a million miles away from Stravinsky's _The Rake's Progress_.

_The English Cat_ - opera in two acts [Libretto: Edward Bond, after the story _Les peines de coeur d'une chatte anglaise_ by Honoré de Balzac] (1980-83 - rev. 1990):


----------



## Joe B

Listening to Frederick Delius's "Florida Suite" performed by William Boughton and the English String Orchestra:


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

Pomp and Circumstance Marches op.39 1-5
Serenade for Strings E minor op.20
Enigma Variations op.36


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 0, 2 & 6

Sophie Mayuko Vetter (piano/fortepiano)

Hamburg Symphony Orchestra, Peter Ruzicka


----------



## Enthusiast

Bruckner 6 in what is probably my favourite recording of it.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Bruckner 6 in what is probably my favourite recording of it.
> 
> View attachment 139674


Well,I must listen to that recording very soon after such a recommendation.I have it in this very attractive box.


----------



## Marinera

Earlier

CD1 *Francisco Guerau* guitar works









*Un Camino de Santiago.* Arianna Savall, La Fenice









Leclair - Sonata no.3 in B Major, op.1









Now listening on Spotify *Stravinsky Oepdipus Rex & Apollon musagete.* LSO, John Eliot Gardiner, the Monteverdi Choir


----------



## chill782002

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No 2

Sergei Rachmaninov - Piano

Leopold Stokowski / Philadelphia Orchestra

Recorded 1929

The benchmark recording of this work and, although it's been reissued many times on many different labels, the Dutton remastering is best sounding that I've heard so far.


----------



## larold

..........................................


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.6

Horst Stein


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Piano Trio Op. 63 & Piano Quartet Op. 8

Clemens Hagen (cello), Irena Grafenauer (flute), Vadim Sakharov (piano), Gidon Kremer (violin), Veronika Hagen (viola), Vadim Sacharow (piano)


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphoy in David Diamond's "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## Enthusiast

Berlioz from Les Siecles - Harold in Italy and Les Nuits d'ete. This Harold is a good one but perhaps not as revelatory as the Symphonie Fantastique from the same source. I am not sure I have ever hear Let Nuits sung by a baritone before - this one is a very fine performance, though.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Piano Concerto no.1 and the Haydn Variations.

Tiberghien, Belohlavek and the BBC SO.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Scharwenka

Joseph Moog (piano)

[Moog] gives a strong performance: rich and lavishly varied in sound, powerful, panoramically phrased with an impressive command of large-scale structure, and characterised with enough sleight-of-hand...


----------



## Vasks

*Berwald - Overture to "Estrella de Soria" (Goodman/Hyperion)
Sibelius - Tiera (Jarvi/BIS)
Nielsen - Symphony #6 (Leaper/Naxos)*


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I listened to five more CDs from the NAXOS/_American Composers_ series:

1. *Walter Piston*: _Symphony #4_; _Capriccio for Harp and Orchestra_; _Three New England Sketches_ (Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra w/Therese Elder Wunrow, harp on _Capriccio for Harp and Orchestra_)
2. *Samuel Barber*: _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_, _Second Essay for Orchestra_; _Third Essay for Orchestra_; _Toccata Festiva_ (Marin Alsop/Royal Scottish National Orchestra, w/Karina Gauvin, soloist on _Knoxville_, and Thomas Trotter, organ, on _Toccata Festiva_) 
3. *Virgil Thomson*: _Symphony #2_; _Symphony #3_; _Pilgrims and Pioneers_; _Symphony on a Hymn Tune_ (James Sedares/New Zealand Symphony Orchestra)
4. *Ned Rorem*: _Symphony #3_, _Symphony #1_ & _Symphony #2_ (Jose Serebrier/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra) 
5. *Edward MacDowall*: _Piano Concertos # 1 & 2_; _Hexentanz (Witches' Dance)_; _Romance for Cello and Orchestra_ (Arthur Fagen/National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland, w/Srephen Prytsman, piano on the _Piano Concertos # 1 & 2_ and w/Aisling Drury Byrne, cello, on _Romance_)

Piston, Barber, Thomson, and Rorem came from a great generation of 20th century American composers who were tonal and somewhat popular in their day. Of them, Barber is my favorite. At age 96, Ned Rorem remains the last link to that time period. MacDowall was active during the 19th Century when American classical music was basically second-tier European Romanticism. All the influence of composers such as Schumann, Chopin, Liszt and Mendelssohn are in the MacDowall concertos.


----------



## canouro

*Glazunov‎*
From the Middle Ages, Symphonic Suite, Op. 79
To the Memory of a Hero, Elegie, Op. 8
Slavonic Festival, Op. 26, No. 4
Wedding Procession, Op. 21
_Russian State Symphony Orchestra, Evgeni Svetlanov_








*Glazunov‎*
Forest, Fantasia For Large Symphony Orchestra, Op. 19
Sea, Fantasia For Large Symphony Orchestra, Op. 28
Oriental Rhapsody For Large Symphony Orchestra, Op. 29
_USSR Symphony Orchestra, Evgeni Svetlanov_


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven:
Sonata No. 1, in F minor, Op. 2 No. 1 (1795)
Sonata No. 2, in A, Op. 2 No. 2 (1795)
Sonata No. 3, in C, Op. 2 No. 3 (1795)

Spotify - CD1 from:








Igor Levit

Very nicely played with a very flowing approach somewhat between the ways of Stewart Goodyear and Jean Muller. 
What let's it somewhat down is the engineering.... there is so much ambience reverberation (added or natural, I do not know) that it somewhat mars the sharpness of the sound... there is nothing wrong with a but reverb but when it is too much then the notes loose clarity. This is specially noted on the fast passages and thrills.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139685


*Charles-François Gounod*

Symphony No. 1 in D major
Symphony No. 2 in E flat major

Iceland Symphony Orchestra
Yan Pascal Tortelier, conductor

2019


----------



## Rogerx

Suk: Asrael & A Fairy Tale

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek

If anything, Bělohlávek sounds even more fired-up [than on his previous recordings of these works]…His natural warmth and charm characteristically enchants the central scherzo's prismatic textural...


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Mahler 5th, BSO and Leinsdorf.* For my taste THE PERFORMANCE. It is given like a river. There is no stop to this one. Like a train, which goes and goes with insane speed, provoking the passengers symptoms of heart attack. I love it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Harnoncourt's somewhat controversial Ma Vlast ...








It is a recording I like a lot.


----------



## vincula

Got this box recently at a favourable price. Not the Celibidache many have in mind. This is passionate and energetic. I see why Karajan wasn't keen of having him around at the time...









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## chill782002

vincula said:


> Got this box recently at a favourable price. Not the Celibidache many have in mind. This is passionate and energetic. I see why Karajan wasn't keen of having him around at the time...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula











This box is also very good and I think only the "Appalachian Spring" is duplicated.


----------



## Sonata

*Brahms Symphony #2 and Alto Rhapsody*, conducted by John Elliot Gardiner


----------



## pianozach

A little daring this morning with *Symphony #4* in E flat "Romantic"
*Bruckner*
*Günter Wand*: Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 _*"Die Romantische"*_

Perhaps a little too involved for passive listening, as the dynamic range varies from "I can't hear it" to "turn that down".


----------



## vincula

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 139689
> 
> 
> This box is also very good and I think only the "Appalachian Spring" is duplicated.


Got it short-listed already. I went for the Furtwängler/RIAS/Audite 12 cd's box, so this one will have to wait. I'll pass it on as "a present for daddy" and see if anyone around here bites before I pull the trigger 

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## sonance

Florent Schmitt (1870 - 1958), continued

- Antoine et Cléopâtre (after Willam Shakespeare; 1920)
- Mirages (1921-23)
Orchestre National de Lorraine/Jacques Mercier (timpani)










- Danse d'Abisag
- Habeyssée (suite for violin and orchestra)
- Symphony no. 2
Rheinland-Pfalz Philharmonic/Leif Segerstam; Hannele Segerstam, violin (Habeyssée) (marco polo)









The Marco Polo cover and booklet can be found here:
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/MP3689.pdf

- Symphony Concertante (for orchestra and piano; 1931)
- Soirs (1890-96)
Hüseyin Sermet, piano; Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo/David Robertson (naive)










One of Schmitt's most important works - "La tragédie de Salomé" is lacking; I just ordered it.


----------



## SanAntone

Stravinsky: Histoire Du Soldat Suite / Robert Craft


----------



## canouro

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: *
Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34 
Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36
Scheherazade, Op. 35

_Oslo Philharmonic, Vasily Petrenko_


----------



## Enthusiast

Bruckner 9 ...


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> Well,I must listen to that recording very soon after such a recommendation.I have it in this very attractive box.


And ... . Would you praise it so highly?


----------



## Malx

Verdi, Requiem - VPO Fritz Reiner.


----------



## Joe B

Listening to this again:


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 10
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiři Bělohlávek

I really adore this symphony. What a pity that Antonín's early achievements in the genre are so widely neglected! This is a warmly heartfelt performance with plenty of _schwungvoll_ in the outer movements and richly expressive pathos in the second.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading the London Symphony Orchestra in Sir Malcom Arnold's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## canouro

*Liszt - Piano Works*
Études D'Exécution Transcendante
_Jorge Bolet_


----------



## Shosty

Maurice Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit, jeaux d'eau, Sonatine, Miroirs

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet


----------



## Knorf

*Iannis Xenakis*: _À l'île de Gorée_
Daniel Buendía, Amplified Harpsichord
Academia para la Nueva Música (CSMA), Nacho de Paz

]


----------



## Dimace

Knorf said:


> *Iannis Xenakis*: _À l'île de Gorée_
> Daniel Buendía, Amplified Harpsichord
> Academia para la Nueva Música (CSMA), Nacho de Paz
> 
> ]


I like *J*annis, I knew him personally, he was a very good guy, he helped a lot the Greek Music, made big carriere abroad, he was aslo, generally speaking, a very artisitic personality with a lot of activities (architecture, lights, ambient) etc. But, to be honest, this music is beyond my understanding and knowledge. If I don't look at the video, I have the impression that some children make noise with music instruments. Of course, this is a very personal opinion and it has nothing to do with my respect to great composer and teacher.


----------



## Malx

Last music of the day:

Sibelius, Spring Song Op 16 & Night Ride and Sunrise Op 55 - Scottish National Orchstra, Sir Alexander Gibson.

I've always enjoyed Gibson in Sibelius.


----------



## Itullian

John Lill plays Beethoven


----------



## canouro

*Sergei Rachmaninov ‎- 24 Preludes*
Steven Osborne


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139700


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Falstaff

Hungarian State Opera Chorus and Orchestra
Will Humburg, conductor

1998


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Eight Little Preludes and Fugues, BWV 553-560
Hans Fagius


----------



## The3Bs

Russian Colours - Glasunow, Arensky,Tchaikovsky, Borodin, Rachmaninoff









Yuri Zhislin
Camerata Tchaikovsky

*Glazunov*: Saxophone Concerto in E-Flat Major, Op. 109 (Arr. Y. Zhislin for Viola & String Orchestra)
*Arensky*: String Quartet No. 2 in A Minor, Op. 35 (Excerpts Arr. Y. Zhislin for String Orchestra) 
*Tchaikovsky*: String Quartet No. 1 in D Major, Op. 11, TH 111 (Arr. Y. Zhislin for String Orchestra)
*Borodin*: String Quartet No. 2 in D Major (Arr. Y. Zhislin for String Orchestra)
*Rachmaninov*: 14 Romances, Op. 34 (Arr. Y. Zhislin for String Orchestra)

First listen off new CD releases via Spotify.... 
Nice concept. Not so much convinced by the Glazunov transcription but the Arensky is very nice.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> And ... . Would you praise it so highly?


Yes I would,its a very fine recording,a whole lot better than the Bruckner 7 & 8 with Solti wich are really bad and without any Brucknerian feeling.
The sound is also very good.
This box is oop and you have to pay now 400 to 900 for it.


----------



## jim prideaux

Knorf said:


> *Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 10
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiři Bělohlávek
> 
> I really adore this symphony. What a pity that Antonín's early achievements in the genre are so widely neglected! This is a warmly heartfelt performance with plenty of _schwungvoll_ in the outer movements and richly expressive pathos in the second.


Agree fully with your positive comments regarding the 3rd. Have frequently mentioned this symphony as an example of Dvorak's earlier (and oft overlooked) accomplishments.


----------



## 13hm13

The PC on this album:









Gabriel Pierné - Piano Concerto; Divertissements sur un Thème Pastoral; Suites from 'Ramuntcho' - Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena


----------



## Joachim Raff

Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 80

Lorraine Hunt Lieberson (soprano)
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa
Recorded: 1986-11-17
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston

" One of my favourite versions, simply beautiful music"


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6
Michael Gielen & SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg


----------



## Joe B

Paul Hillier leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in orthodox chant from the 17th & 18th century:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: "Don Giovanni" Overture, "Cosi Fan Tutte" Overture and Symphony No.25
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia*

Three fantastic performances. Klemperer has a wonderful way with Mozart, it feels right to me. Clarity with for the most part well-judged tempi for my tastes. Klemperer rates alongside Thomas Beecham for me in Mozart's orchestral works.

I love the "Don Giovanni" Overture and I'm interested in how this will compare with Audite's RIAS recording of the piece with Klemperer.

The Symphony is a work I haven't revisited for some time and it has proven very satisfying both as a work and in this specific performance.

I'm fairly unfamiliar with the "Cosi Fan Tutte" Overture, however I found it an enjoyable listen. I find the "Don Giovanni" Overture more satisfying as a stand alone listen but that may in part be due to familiarity.


----------



## Bkeske

On tap after dinner. Boulez has always been a favorite, and not listened to in a while. Two from the box set shown.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: String Quartet No.14 in D minor, D810, "Death & the Maiden". Pavel Haas Quartet

Well, safe to say this work has clicked for me after never having really connected with it before. I have long loved Schubert and considered him a favorite composer, but my esteem for him never rested on the strength of this work in particular. And this is seriously a smoking performance. Thank you, Pavel Haas Quartet, for putting me onto this great work of Schubert's. The first two movements are especially fascinating. I could do with some more "farther out" variation in the second movement, but I think it's just that Beethoven's late quartets have spoiled me in that regard


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Má vlast_ from this outstanding collection of Smetana orchestral works:










To flamencosketches, if you haven't heard this performance, then you should rectify this ASAP. You'll love it!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: "Don Giovanni" Overture, "Cosi Fan Tutte" Overture and Symphony No.25
> Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia*
> 
> Three fantastic performances. Klemperer has a wonderful way with Mozart, it feels right to me. Clarity with for the most part well-judged tempi for my tastes. Klemperer rates alongside Thomas Beecham for me in Mozart's orchestral works.
> 
> I love the "Don Giovanni" Overture and I'm interested in how this will compare with Audite's RIAS recording of the piece with Klemperer.
> 
> The Symphony is a work I haven't revisited for some time and it has proven very satisfying both as a work and in this specific performance.
> 
> I'm fairly unfamiliar with the "Cosi Fan Tutte" Overture, however I found it an enjoyable listen. I find the "Don Giovanni" Overture more satisfying as a stand alone listen but that may in part be due to familiarity.


Continuing on with this disc with the "Adagio & Fugue" and Symphonies Nos. 29 & 31 "Paris"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*

I have his later DG Bartok box, but outside of the concertos, there's a certain degree of fire lacking in it. The Columbia box is better, at least to my ears.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> Last music of the day:
> 
> Sibelius, Spring Song Op 16 & Night Ride and Sunrise Op 55 - Scottish National Orchstra, Sir Alexander Gibson.
> 
> I've always enjoyed Gibson in Sibelius.
> 
> View attachment 139699


And what about the Nielsen?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This morning and this evening I've heard all of recital no. 2 from the New Music Festival from the Pierre Boulez Saal in Berlin. That's works by Boulez, Jarrell, Pintscher and Francesconi. All very nice


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Stabat Mater
Václav Talich & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra









Less than 4 Euros in German Amazon...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Discovered that the MDG label is on spotify today. Had a dose of Frank Bungarten earlier and now Glazunov no. 5 with the Utrecht String Quartet. NICE


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
Leon Fleisher
Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell

I love this recording so much I basically stopped considering alternatives years ago. I may yet look for a newer recording to add to my collection. I have the Gilels/Jochum, but I listen to it less often, if I'm honest, although I do think it's terrific. I've heard numerous others, but none made since 1995 or so.


----------



## Guest

No. 30 and 32...sublime.


----------



## Bkeske

Knorf said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
> Leon Fleisher
> Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell
> 
> I love this recording so much I basically stopped considering alternatives years ago. I may yet look for a newer recording to add to my collection. I have the Gilels/Jochum, but I listen to it less often, if I'm honest, although I do think it's terrific. I've heard numerous others, but none made since 1995 or so


I have that on vinyl in mono from 1962, and it is a great recording and performance. A good mono recording can be magical in its own right.

Thanks for reminding me, I may have to pull it out soon.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.15 in A major, op.141. Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic

First listen to this symphony. I'll be honest, so far it's left me cold. I don't really understand the point of the quotations, though it seems the Götterdämmerung (& Tristan...?) rip works better than the William Tell. If anything, now I just want to turn this off and put on some Wagner. :lol:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Orchestral music from Götterdämmerung. George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

Awww yeah. Wagner doesn't always do it for me, but this is really hitting the spot right now. Smoking performance from Szell and the Clevelanders. Damn, I would love to get into Wagner's operas in a serious way, but it's difficult for me. I had it as a new years resolution for 2020 to listen to the whole Ring, but it's not looking very likely at this point (regrettably, I couldn't even make it through all of Tristan over a weekend). Maybe 2021  but in the meantime, this orchestral music gets me good sometimes, especially in great performances like this.


----------



## Knorf

*Beat Furrer*: _Stimmen_ for choir and four percussionists
Schlagquartett Köln, SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart, Rupert Huber

Extremely intriguing and striking music. It's past time for me to make an attempt to understand it. I don't, yet. For now, I'm letting sounds and events flow over me.


----------



## 13hm13

Thx for the earlier post on "Zwickau ".
Got it playing via this 3-CD set .....









Schumann - Complete Symphonies - Gardiner


----------



## Bkeske

Now for a change of pace....


----------



## Joe B

Sir Andrew Davis leading the BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus in music by Sir Arthur Bliss:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto Nos. 4 & 5

Wilhelm Backhaus (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Clemens Krauss


----------



## ribonucleic

The Janacek piano works, played by Andras Schiff.


----------



## KenOC

Michael Sanderling's DSCH symphony cycle, starting out with No. 9 and now No. 5. Liking these so far. Lots of detail in the readings, good interpretive choices, excellent playing. Great SQ as well.


----------



## Dimace

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 139706
> 
> 
> Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 80
> 
> Lorraine Hunt Lieberson (soprano)
> Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Seiji Ozawa
> Recorded: 1986-11-17
> Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston
> 
> " One of my favourite versions, simply beautiful music"





DaddyGeorge said:


> Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6
> Michael Gielen & SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
> 
> View attachment 139707


Two very beloved recordings. In the first we have one of the best P&M and the Jap at his very best. Very singing result, maybe the best P&M I have ever heard.

In the second, Michael returns us to Beethoven's roots and basic principals. I have the feeling that after Lenies death, Beethoven went to other destinations and he abandoned Germany. It isn't bad to have more ''international'' performances of the Greatest. Such composers belong to the humanity and not to one country. But, for my taste, it isn't very good if we also don't have the German Beethoven. And the German Beethoven is BIG! Big in orchestra, big in sound, big in dynamics, big in everything also in concert hall. Chopin, said one time my beloved Cyprien, comes from the piano. Beethoven is coming from the roof. (I could say also the Bruckner). This recording has the touch of ''make it big'' and for this reason is a clear Beethovenian suggestion.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartets

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Yiulia Deyneka (viola) & Kian Soltani (cello)

Presto Editor's Choice
August 2018
Chamber Choice
BBC Music Magazine
November 2018
Chamber Choice
Also Recommended (Modern Recording)
Building a Library
June 2019
Also Recommended (Modern Recording)


----------



## Rogerx

Arnold Krug: String Sextet & Piano Quartet

Linos Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Heine: Lieder

Stunden, Tage, Ewigkeiten

Benjamin Appl (baritone) & James Baillieu (piano)

Gramophone Magazine May 2016

Appl has a baritone voice with its own character and a natural appreciation of the essentials of singing Lieder…he floats through Mendelssohn's beautifully rippling 'Schwanenlied' with mellow allure. Schumann's 'Du bist wie eine Blume' is expressively done and Dichterliebe as a whole, accompanied with sensitivity by James Baillieu, is engaging if a touch sombre


----------



## The3Bs

Knorf said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
> Leon Fleisher
> Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell
> 
> I love this recording so much I basically stopped considering alternatives years ago. I may yet look for a newer recording to add to my collection. I have the Gilels/Jochum, but I listen to it less often, if I'm honest, although I do think it's terrific. I've heard numerous others, but none made since 1995 or so.


Oh! How I concur with you on this....
These CD's specially the 1st Piano concerto spoiled it for all others.... 
I used to have Gilels at the top for the 1st but it was also displaced by this one. 
I still tried to look/search and listen for others and even though some have very nice movements here and there Fleisher/Szell ends up on top (IMHO) as a whole.


----------



## The3Bs

Bkeske said:


> View attachment 139714
> 
> 
> Now for a change of pace....


This is seriously "fun" Haydn.


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> Two very beloved recordings. In the first we have one of the best P&M and the Jap at his very best. Very singing result, maybe the best P&M I have ever heard.
> 
> In the second, Michael returns us to Beethoven's roots and basic principals. I have the feeling that after Lenies death, Beethoven went to other destinations and he abandoned Germany. It isn't bad to have more ''international'' performances of the Greatest. Such composers belong to the humanity and not to one country. But, for my taste, it isn't very good if we also don't have the German Beethoven. And the German Beethoven is BIG! Big in orchestra, big in sound, big in dynamics, big in everything also in concert hall. Chopin, said one time my beloved Cyprien, comes from the piano. Beethoven is coming from the roof. (I could say also the Bruckner). This recording has the touch of ''make it big'' and for this reason is a clear Beethovenian suggestion.


Oh! Now you make me go and listen to Gielen's Beethoven... I think I have never done so....


----------



## The3Bs

The3Bs said:


> Russian Colours - Glasunow, Arensky,Tchaikovsky, Borodin, Rachmaninoff
> 
> View attachment 139702
> 
> 
> Yuri Zhislin
> Camerata Tchaikovsky
> 
> *Glazunov*: Saxophone Concerto in E-Flat Major, Op. 109 (Arr. Y. Zhislin for Viola & String Orchestra)
> *Arensky*: String Quartet No. 2 in A Minor, Op. 35 (Excerpts Arr. Y. Zhislin for String Orchestra)
> *Tchaikovsky*: String Quartet No. 1 in D Major, Op. 11, TH 111 (Arr. Y. Zhislin for String Orchestra)
> *Borodin*: String Quartet No. 2 in D Major (Arr. Y. Zhislin for String Orchestra)
> *Rachmaninov*: 14 Romances, Op. 34 (Arr. Y. Zhislin for String Orchestra)
> 
> First listen off new CD releases via Spotify....
> Nice concept. Not so much convinced by the Glazunov transcription but the Arensky is very nice.


Second listen this morning and guess what?
The Glazunov Saxophone Concerto arranged Viola & String Orchestra is definitely growing on me.... Now I am curious about the original that I have never heard before.

The rest of the CD is really good... I did comment on the Arensky yesterday and I will re-emphasize, it is very nicely arranged with a fantastic Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, Op. 35a.

This is good enough for an Highlight of my week!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Pierre De La Rue: Masses

Beauty Farm

Missa Almana
Missa de Sancto Antonio
Missa Puer natus est nobis
Missa Tous les regretz


----------



## Barbebleu

Turandot - Pavarotti, Sutherland, Caballé and Mehta. Stupendous.


----------



## sonance

Philippe Schoeller (* 1957)

(I've got only his cello concerto.)

- Cello Concerto "The eyes of the wind" (2002-05)
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello; Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Alexander Briger (harmonia mundi)










Jean-Baptiste Senaillé "Le Fils" (1687 - 1730)
(other spellings: Senallié; Senaillié; Senallier; Senaillier)

- Sonatas nos. 1, 2, 4-8 (from: Premier livre de sonates à violon seul avec la basse continue; 1710)
Odile Edouard, violin; Freddy Eichelberger, harpsichord; Emmanuel Jaques, cello and bass violin (k617)










Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490 - 1562)

- Tant que vivray (pub. 1527)
- Le content est riche (?)
- Las je m'y plains (pub. 1528)
Ensemble Clément Janequin/Dominique Visse (harmonia mundi)










This compilation contains a lot of renaissance composers, though most are represented with one work only (for example: Nicolas de Marle, Pierre Passereau; Pierre Sandrin, Ninot le Petit), the works being very short (in general about 2 minutes only). I didn't present those composers here, except Janequin, who I presented with other works earlier. Sermisy is also quite famous, so he's included in my traversal (even if I don't own other works).

Déodat de Séverac (1872 - 1921)

- Baigneuses au soleil (1908)
- Cerdaña (1904-11)
- Sous les lauriers-roses (1919)
- Les naïades et le faune indiscret (1908, pub. 1952)
Billy Eidi, piano (ogam)










It seems that the same recording has been released by other labels, too: pianovox (sony?) and timpani.


----------



## The3Bs

Arensky - String Quartets Nos. 1 and 2 & Piano Quintet, Op. 51









Lajtha Quartet

First listen (Spotify) after my previous post on the Russian Colours CD (with Yuri Zhislin and the Camerata Tchaikovsky). The arrangement of the 2nd String Quartet for String Orchestra was so good I wanted to listent to the original.

I do not regret my curiosity!!! Pretty darn good music. Nicely done by the Lajtha Quartet .... and then I stayed for the Piano Quintet and the 1st String Quartet.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

J. S. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
Bohdan Warchal & Slovac Chamber Orchestra


----------



## vincula

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Ein Heldenleben, op.40. Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

I love this piece, and this may still be my favorite recording of it. I can't believe how good the sound is for 1954.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The last two instalments of my current opera foray. Not that I'll be playing all eight discs today, but as I know what I've got lined up it saves me the trouble of posting separately. 

_Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (libretto: 1845, 1861-62 and 1866-67 - music 1862-68):










_Parsifal_ - 'Bühnenweihfestspiel' ('stage dedication festival play') in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (libretto: 1865 and 1877 - music: 1877-82):


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet

Gramophone Magazine April 2017

Ólafsson's interpretations inhabit a unique, distinct and extraordinary world all their own...[he] possesses that rare gift of illuminating a familiar work in unexpected ways, revealing hidden depths and drawing out its best qualities...In Glass's music, each repetition is enriched by subtle changes in colour, voice-leading and articulation, as if Ólafsson were continually refreshing the page on his musical server.

New York Times 13th December 2017

Olafsson's recording of 10 [piano études], rich with interpretive depth and surprising turns, is nothing short of eye-opening.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> Right now: *Mahler 5th, BSO and Leinsdorf.* For my taste THE PERFORMANCE. It is given like a river. There is no stop to this one. Like a train, which goes and goes with insane speed, provoking the passengers symptoms of heart attack. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 139686


This reminded me of a Leinsdorf Mahler that I have but hadn't played for a long time ... so I dug it out. Also very good ... . I'm searching for Leinsdorf's 5th.


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - Toccatas BWV 911-916

Angela Hewitt


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> And what about the Nielsen?


From memory the Nielsen Symphony is excellent but I haven't listened to it for a number of years with so many other recordings vying for my listening time.
I intend giving a spin soon and will post my updated thoughts.


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Scherzo capriccioso & Slavonic Rhapsody No 3 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Paavo Berglund.

Another reminder of how good this orchestra can sound - another couple of gems buried in the midst of this very fine Icon box.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> This reminded me of a Leinsdorf Mahler that I have but hadn't played for a long time ... so I dug it out. Also very good ... . I'm searching for Leinsdorf's 5th.
> 
> View attachment 139727


Mahler (and Bruckner) are very peculiar and mysterious composers: They are learning while are composing. (Bruckner especially) Mahler is a very good conductor and nothing more, when he starts his journey as symphonic composer. Where this drive us? To the uncertainty! Mahler writes so many performance instructions and indications to his music scores, making the modern directors insane, he drives every performance to large declinations and uneven results. (you don't have this with Bach or Beethoven. Also Mozart. The result is inevitable. Every note and dynamic is coming from a higher intellectuality and music knowledge, maybe from another universe or alien creatures. Listen Beethoven's 1st from 10 different conductors and orchestras. Almost no differences. Listen to other symphonic composers. Big differences, wide range of results, many times very bad ones. (See Bruckner) For this reason (he knew himself) Mahler liked to conduct himself his symphonies. (Bruckner has no such issues. He allows also to other composers and score editors to put their hands on his music scores. Of course, he has also the talent, to trust the wright person to do this...) Like this, with Mahler, we have the phenomenon, some performances to be the correct ones for our taste and some other (maybe also good) to leave us cold. Leinsdorf has found a way with Mahler. And his way is simple: Let the music flow! He says (Erich) with his attitude: I'm now on the podium and not the Austrian! I will give it MY way. And voila! SUCCESS! I remember Lenie making rehearsals with NYSO (or PO) He said to the guys: Come on! What is this? We made this a year ago. You have worked on it! etc. This is wrong (sorry Lenie) with the Austrian! With Mahler you can't find the excellency! You can't find any stability. What you can find is THE PERFORMANCE! The one and only! The unique! And your work, as a conductor, is to gamble with it, if you want to have something special. Erich is doing this, with his 5th. He made it also with the Wagner. (here we can say a lot of things...) Leinsdorf's Mahler is an act of musical braveness. And personally I like this very much. Not hiding behind your orchestra is very nice. And definitely, with a little bit of luck, the correct way to write history with the Austrian.


----------



## Rogerx

Albrechtsberger: Three String Quartets

Authentic Quartet (on period instruments)


----------



## Enthusiast

Foulds - Apotheosis (with Daniel Hope) and Mirage.


----------



## Rogerx

Louise Farrenc: Symphony No. 1 / Overture No. 1, Op. 23/ : Overture No. 2, Op. 24/ Variations sur un thème de Comte Gallenberg, Op. 25

Solistes Européens Luxembourg, Christoph König

Presto Classical February 2020

Berlioz was reportedly impressed by Farrenc's imaginatively orchestrated Overture No. 2 from 1834, and I couldn't help but wonder whether the French pianist-composer had his Symphonie fantastique in mind when she composed her First Symphony eight years later - there's a distinct echo of the Rêveries in her opening movement, though the finale could almost be early Verdi. The effervescent Variations sur un thème de Comte Gallenberg are a treat.


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould, WTC Book I, 17-24. It never ceases to amaze me!

















​


----------



## Shosty

Felix Mendelssohn - String Quartet No. 1, String Quintet No. 1, Minuetto in F sharp minor

Prazak Quartet, Zemlinsky Quartet, Josef Kluson (Viola)


----------



## millionrainbows

Neo Romanza said:


> Yes, indeed. It's always great to see these two remain such good friends throughout the years. All the way up to the end.


Yes, it's so happy and gay.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139737


*Frédéric Chopin*

Piano Sonata in B minor, op. 58
Mazurkas in A minor, A flat, F sharp minor, op. 59 nos. 1-3
Nocturne in F, op. 15 no. 1
Scherzo in C sharp minor, op. 39
Polonaise in A flat, op. 53

Martha Argerich, piano

recorded 1965, remastered 1999


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)/: Piano Concerto in G major/ Gaspard de la Nuit

Samson François (piano)

Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Annie Fischer (Schumann, Beethoven) courtesy the BBC ..


----------



## sbmonty

Mozart: String Quintet In C, K 515 and Quintet For Piano and Winds In E Flat, K 452.


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Joseph Haydn*
_String Quartet #62 In C Major, Op. 76/3, H. 3/77, "Emperor"_
[Rec. 1976]







Ensemble: Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Vetrate di chiesa (Church Windows)_


----------



## sonance

Germaine Tailleferre (1892 - 1983)

- Sonata for harp (1953)
Isabelle Moretti, harp (harmonia mundi)










- Piano Trio (1916/1978)
Morgenstern Trio (avi)










Henri Tomasi (1901 - 1971)

- Requiem pour la paix (1943)
- Fanfares liturgiques (for brass and percussion; here: with soprano and chorus in the last movement; 1947)
- Être ou ne pas être. Monologue de Hamlet (for solo bass trombone and three trombones; 1962)
Marie-Paule Lavogez, soprano; Jacqueline Mayeur, mezzo; Michel Pastor, tenor; Didier Henry, baritone; Massilia Trombone (a trombone quartet); Orchestre Philharmonique de Marseille; Choeur Régional Provence - Alpes - Côte d'Azur; Choeur Départemental des Alpes Maritimes; dir. Michel Piquemal (marco polo)










My CD is a cheap copy: "Manufactured by CreateSpace, an Amazon.com company" and it came without any booklet or information. Even the information on the cover is incorrect, as there is no "Lille National Orchestra" involved. It took me some time to get some information online. Here is the link to the original cover and the booklet:
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/MP5067.pdf


----------



## Vasks

_Two rarely heard Belgians_

*Adolphe Biarent (1871-1916) - Piano Quintet (Anderson & Danel Qrt/Cypress)
Jef van Hoof (1886-1959) - Symphony #2 (Venkov/Phaedra)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5
*

What the fruit? Someone called this powerful. I think it's more slow and deliberate. Is he showing contempt for this warhorse? Anyway, there is nothing revelatory about this one. Although I will say the recorded sound is good.


----------



## The3Bs

Schumann ‎- The World Of The Symphony Vol. 7









Symphony No. 1 In B Flat Major, Op. 38 "Spring"
Tamas Breitner
The Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra

Symphony No. 2 In C Major, Op. 61
Sir Neville Marriner
Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra

New arrival ... Was keen on checking Sir Marriner's work in Stuttgart. 
The first with Mr Breitner did not really click... but I am more of a Schumann piano fan...
The 2nd is much nicer...but I still have an issue getting into orchestral Schumann ...


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano concerto 3 / Tchaikovsky: Piano concerto 1

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia

Nikolai Tokarev / Vladimir Spivakov.


----------



## starthrower

From my paltry Chopin collection. But this is a good one!


----------



## Enthusiast

The3Bs said:


> Schumann ‎- The World Of The Symphony Vol. 7
> 
> View attachment 139743
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 1 In B Flat Major, Op. 38 "Spring"
> Tamas Breitner
> The Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Symphony No. 2 In C Major, Op. 61
> Sir Neville Marriner
> Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> New arrival ... Was keen on checking Sir Marriner's work in Stuttgart.
> The first with Mr Breitner did not really click... but I am more of a Schumann piano fan...
> The 2nd is much nicer...but I still have an issue getting into orchestral Schumann ...


I wonder .... you might find the Holliger recordings help you with that. They are accounts that do the symphonies justice while also presenting the same Schumann that we know from his chamber and piano music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

millionrainbows said:


> Yes, it's so happy and gay.


That goes without saying.


----------



## Enthusiast

Savall's recording of Bach's Musical Offering.


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Piano Trio in B Flat major Op 21 - Florestan trio.


----------



## pianozach

Something unusual this morning

*Bassoon Concerto
Weber
*
YouTube

Drew Pattison, Raphael Jimenez, Oberlin Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart should not have called this a Divertimento.


----------



## starthrower

My wife requested another organ symphony after hearing the Copland. I couldn't find my Paray CD so I had to settle for Ormandy. Both feature E. Power Biggs.


----------



## The3Bs

Enthusiast said:


> I wonder .... you might find the Holliger recordings help you with that. They are accounts that do the symphonies justice while also presenting the same Schumann that we know from his chamber and piano music.


Thanks!

Well... I will take that into consideration...
Schumann for me has mostly been Piano solo and Piano concerto and little more...Hopefully Holliger will change that!!!


----------



## Malx

Benjamin Frankel, Symphonies 1 & 5 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## The3Bs

Ludwig van Beethoven ‎- Symphonies No. 4 & No. 7 - King Stephen Overture









George Szell
The Cleveland Orchestra

In a word Wonderful!! Needed something like this after a stressful day at work....

The way Szell controls the drama. I have not heard the 4th in a long time... This is a hell of a symphony!!!
The 7th is majestic!!!


----------



## Barbebleu

Gundula Janowitz - The Last Recital, In Memoriam Maria Callas. Just a delight to listen to. Yes, I know, never end a sentence with a preposition but hey ho!


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
New Philharmonia Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

It's an interesting recording, I'll say that.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful music, sound, and playing.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Mozart chamber music - and excellent quartet from the Arcanto SQ and the Clarinet Quintet with Jorg Widmann. Widmann is of course a noted composer as well as a fine clarinetist.


----------



## canouro

*Telemann - Tafelmusik (Musique De Table)*
Musica Antiqua Köln, Reinhard Goebel








*Domenico Scarlatti - Complete Keyboard Works*
Sonatas: K.1 - 25
_Scott Ross_








*Seixas: Complete Works For Harpsichord, Vol. 1*
Debora Halasz


----------



## Malx

Prompted by starthrower's comment earlier in the thread, this evening I gave the Nielsen Symphony 5 recording with the SNO conducted by Sir Alexander Gibson a spin.

It confirmed my memory of a very fine performance - in which Gibson maintains a decent sense of momentum throughout yet never sounding rushed. He still allows detail to shine through especially from the woodwinds and brass, but not to the extent of unbalancing the overall sound of the orchestra.


----------



## Malx

Last music of the day:

Florent Schmitt, Suites from 'Antoine et Cleopatre' - BBC SO, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Stabat Mater (1876)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139764


*Pablo Sarasate*

Zigeunerweisen, op. 20
Airs espagnols, op. 18
Miramar - Zortzico, op. 42
Peterneras - Capriccio espagnol, op. 35
Nocturne-sérénade, op. 45
Viva Sevilla!, op. 38
Fantasie sur La Dame Blanche, op. 3

Tianwa Yang, violin
Orquesta Sinfónica de Navarra
Ernest Martínez Izquierdo, conductor

2009


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## The3Bs

Fugal said:


> Wonderful music, sound, and playing.


I like very much Gunnar Letzbor. His Biber is outstanding!! I will add this to my exploration queue.
Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## starthrower

There's been some talk about this work so I thought I'd give it a fresh spin.


----------



## PWoolfson

I just heard this on radio, happens to be one of my favourite pieces of music. 
I also very much enjoy Radu Lupu playing it.


----------



## D Smith

Kancheli: Vom Winde Beweint. Kim Kashkashian, Dennis Russell Davies/Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn. Although the two works are quite different they pair quite well. I found the Kancheli to be especially poignant in these troubled times. Kashkashian is excellent as usual.










Shostakovich: Piano Concertos 1 & 2. Vinnitskaya. Crisp and clean playing, recommended.










Beethoven: Violin Sonatas 1 & 9. Faust, Melnikov. Muscular and invigorating. My only caveat is the violin is a bit recessed in the recording but this is how it would sound in a performance. Recommended.










Mahler: Symphony No. 3. François-Xavier Roth & Gürzenich-Orchester Köln. Overall this is a fantastic performance, bright, sometimes brash, and sprightly. Mingardo was a bit dark-hued but sang beautifully of course. I've loved Roth's Debussy and Ravel and this performance goes right alongside them. Recommended.










Franck: Preludes, Fugues and Chorals. Nikolai Lugansky. Another excellent album from this talented pianist.


----------



## annaw

I'm still working my way through Beethoven's SQs, still enjoying it a lot especially as I reached the late quartets!

*Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 in Bb major, Op. 130 (Quartetto Italiano)*

I love the warm beautiful sound of Italiano and they truly play with great ease and precision.


----------



## 13hm13

"Fantaisie élégante"









Wenzel Wilhelm Würfel - Piano Works - Martin Vojtisek

Chopin's was his pupil.


----------



## Joe B

I couldn't remember what I wanted to listen to next, but I finally remembered my train of thought:


----------



## Open Book

I'm listening to a horn fest. 

A video of musicians from the Boston Symphony in chamber music featuring (mostly French) horns. It's from a series recorded at Tanglewood and streaming for a limited time.

Sebring - "Awaken! A New Day!" (world premier) for two Alphorns, those elongated horns guys in Lederhosen play

Sebring and Overton - "Listen, to the Cry of Your Fellow Man" for French horn and harp 

Schumann - Adagio and Allegro for horn and piano

Dukas - Villanelle for horn and piano

Mozart - Duos for horn

Mozart - Horn Quintet


----------



## Knorf

*Goffredo Petrassi*: Concertos for Orchestra No. 1-4 (of 8)
Netherlands Radio Orchestra, Arturo Tamayo


----------



## Bkeske

Starting with some Heifetz. The Brahms Concerto is a Canadian reissue from 1962. The Tschaikowsky is also a reissue, probably in the mid-70's given the label. Both in fantastic shape. The Tschaikowsky is especially good.


----------



## Neo Romanza

The 6th from this new acquisition:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Bkeske

Stepping back in time. I'm guessing 1956 per the label. Mono. Nice depth for a mono recording. Unfortunately the previous owner(s) used a crappy needle, probably conical. Enjoyable all the same.


----------



## adriesba

Barbebleu said:


> Gundula Janowitz - The Last Recital, In Memoriam Maria Callas. Just a delight to listen to. Yes, I know, *never end a sentence with a preposition* but hey ho!


Sorry, I couldn't resist... :lol:
There is actually no such rule in the English language.

https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/prepositions-ending-a-sentence-with

Anyway, yes! Janowitz, such a beautiful voice! I should give that a listen.


----------



## Bkeske

I have always enjoyed Szell conducting of more 'modern' composers for the time. I guess it should be no surprise he brought Boulez into the Cleveland Orchestra fold. Good for him. This is a wonderful recording. Released in 1968.


----------



## SanAntone

Myaskovsky - Symphony No. 24


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Never weary of Zemlinsky and thank goodness for James Conlon's promotion of his work! Nothing like that _Fin de Siècle_ voluptuousness... Amazon has this CD listed at $135+ :lol: Would sure like to hear Eschenbach's recording of same; anyone heard it?


----------



## Bkeske

Being a Cleveland 'homer' tonight ;-)


----------



## Bkeske

Remastered and released in 1992. Most these Sony Essential Classics are 'must-haves' IMO.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, /Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2

Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Never weary of Zemlinsky and thank goodness for James Conlon's promotion of his work! Nothing like that _Fin de Siècle_ voluptuousness... Amazon has this CD listed at $135+ :lol: Would sure like to hear Eschenbach's recording of same; anyone heard it?
> View attachment 139772


Yes, I agree with you about Conlon and I would definitely get the Eschenbach recording if I were you. You will not be disappointed. I'm not a huge Zemlinsky fan, but I do enjoy his music on occasion.


----------



## starthrower

Beethoven - Violin sonata No. 8 
Chopin - Piano sonata No. 3
Franck - Violin sonata in A major

Performed last month in an empty hall. Our new reality.


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Requiem à la memoire de Louis XVI in C minor

Ambrosian Singers, Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1980-07-18
Recording Venue: 18 July 1980: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Concerto pour piano No. 1 & Symphonie No. 5

Enrique Mazzola and Orchestre national d'Ile-de-France, Orchestre national d'Ile-de-France, Enrique Mazzola, Cédric Tiberghien (soloist)

Classical Music February 2019

[Piano Concerto] The orchestra is a fine ensemble, producing a magnificently clean sound in the first movement exposition; matching that is Tiberghien's sense of play, his staccato perfectly formed. A truly imaginative reading; the encore, the charming Fugue, WoO215, has to wait until after a highly energetic rendering of the Fifth Symphony. Refreshing throughout.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos

Christian Zacharias (piano)

Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos etc

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Irene Grafenauer (flute), Eckart Haupt (flute), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Thorsten Rosenbusch (violin), Simon Preston (organ)

Kammerorchester C.Ph.E Bach, Peter Schreier


----------



## Malx

Bkeske said:


> Stepping back in time. I'm guessing 1956 per the label. Mono. Nice depth for a mono recording. Unfortunately the previous owner(s) used a crappy needle, probably conical. Enjoyable all the same.
> 
> View attachment 139768


Were elliptical or shibata stylii available in the fifties and sixties?


----------



## Malx

Finishing off the Schmitt disc from yesterday evening with the Symphony No 2.

A very nice performance in excellent sound.


----------



## canouro

*Suppé / Auber ‎- Overtures*
Paul Paray, Detroit Symphony Orchestra








*Roberto Sierra: Sinfonia No. 4: Fandangos - Carnaval*
Nashville Symphony, Giancarlo Guerrero








*Zarzuela: Preludios - Danzas - Intermedios*
English Chamber Orchestra, E. Garcia Asensio















*Various ‎- Best Of Saint-Saëns*


----------



## Malx

Benjamin Britten, Spring Symphony - Alfreda Hodgson (contralto), Elizabeth Gale (soprano), Martyn Hill (tenor), City of London School Choir (Boys), City of London School for Girls Choir, London Symphony Chorus, Southend Boys Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox.

Via Qobuz.


----------



## Shosty

Franz Schubert - Symphony No. 9

George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart piano trios 3 and 4 from this wonderful bargain set.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Suk: Fairy Tale, Praga
Libor Pešek & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

Bkeske said:


> View attachment 139775
> 
> 
> Remastered and released in 1992. Most these Sony Essential Classics are 'must-haves' IMO.


Agreed; I have a boatload of them. That's one of the best ones. But there's plenty of great Szell, Ormandy etc. to be had on that imprint.

Current listening;










*Claude Debussy*: Fantaisie pour piano et orchestre. Aldo Ciccolini, Jean Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana - Orchestral Works Volume 1

BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda

This is a superb disc. There have been distinguished collections of Smetana's symphonic poems but none quite to compare with this in excitement, richness of detail .


----------



## Malx

In recognition of James MacMillan's birthday, especially as he is still walking the planet.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Pagliacci* is not a favourite opera of mine, but this superb cast almost brings me round.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No.6 in B minor, op.74, the "Pathétique". Yevgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

This is my first listen to this legendary recording (which just came in the mail yesterday) and indeed I've never heard this very famous symphony before. It is sounding amazing so far. This first movement is very interesting with its elastic tempi and rhapsodic feel. Solid playing from the Leningraders in great stereo sound. Sounds like it must have been recorded in the West, but I'll check the booklet in a second...


----------



## Merl

Knorf said:


> Orchestra/conductor?


Bostock / RLPO mate.


----------



## sonance

Charles Tournemire (1870 - 1939)

- Symphony no. 3 "Moscou" (1912/13)
- Symphony no. 5 "De la Montagne" (1913/14)
- Symphony no. 7 "Les Danses de la Vie" (1918-22)
- Symphony no. 8 "Le Triomphe de la Mort" (1920-24)
(cypres)

in this box:









The box contains also symphony no. 6, which I present separately.- I liked best symphony no. 3, it seemed the most liveliest; symphony 7 gave me the most trouble: I stopped listening after half an hour as it seemed to go nowhere, meandering without heights or depths. I guess I should give it another try when I'm in better mood ...

- Symphony no. 6 (for tenor, chorus, organ and orchestra; 1915-18)
Daniel Galvez-Vallero, tenor; Luc Ponet, organ; Choeur Symphonique de Namur; Choeur Polyphonia de Bruxelles/Denis Menier; Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège/Pierre Bartholomée (naive)










- Douze Préludes-Poèmes (1931/32)
(Naissance de l'homme; Bas-âge; Enfance; Adolescence; Passions humaines; Grands troubles; Union licite et divine; Préparation à la mort, dans l'apaisement; Méditation sur Dieu le Père; Médiation sur le Fils; Méditation sur le Saint-Esprit; Glorification de la Trinité)
Georges Delvallée, piano (accord)










- Suite en trois parties (for viola and piano; 1897)
Steven Dann, viola; James Parker, piano (atma)


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - Violin Concertos, Sinfonias, Overture, Sonatas

Isabelle Faust
Akademie fur alte musik Berlin
Bernhard Forck, Xenia Loeffler


----------



## flamencosketches

Finished the Pathétique Symphony. Man, that finale was beautiful, but a little shorter than I expected. Now onto...:









*Felix Mendelssohn*: A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, op.61. George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## The3Bs

Bkeske said:


> View attachment 139775
> 
> 
> Remastered and released in 1992. Most these Sony Essential Classics are 'must-haves' IMO.


This is so very good..... The 9th is on my favs list. The 8th almost....


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings & Our Hunting Fathers

Marie Luise Neunecker (french horn), Ian Bostridge (vocals)
Bamberger Symphoniker
Ingo Metzmacher


----------



## The3Bs

Debussy - Images & Prélude a l'après-midi d'un faune









Sir Mark Elder
Hallé

Images: I. Gigues
Images: IIa. Ibéria - Par les rues et par les chemins
Images: IIb. Ibéria - Les parfums de la nuit
Images: IIc. Ibéria - Le matin d'un jour de fête	
Images: III. Rondes de printemps
Et la lune descend sur le temple qui fut (Orch. Colin Matthews)
La plus que lente
Prélude a l'après-midi d'un faune

Very nice new recording of Debussy's Images... brilliantly engineered.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various non-orchestral choral works part one for later this afternoon.

_Christ's Nativity_ - Christmas suite for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: Henry Vaughan/anon. English/Robert Southwell/C.W. Stubbs] (1931):










_A Boy was Born_ - variations for unaccompanied treble, boys' choir and mixed choir op.3 [Texts: anon. 16th c. German/anon. 15th & 16th c. English/Christina Rosetti/Thomas Tusser/Francis Quarles] (1933 - rev. 1955):










_The Birds_ - song for medium voice and piano WoO [Text: Hilaire Belloc] (1929 - rev. 1934):
_A Wealden Trio: Christmas Song of the Women_ for unaccompanied alto and two sopranos WoO [Text: Ford Madox Ford] (1929 - rev. 1967):
_Sweet was the Song_ - carol for unaccompanied female choir WoO [Text: anon.] (1931 - rev. 1966):
_Three Two-Part Songs_ for children's choir and piano WoO [Texts: Walter de la Mare] (1932):
_Friday Afternoons_ - cycle of twelve songs for mixed choir and piano op.7 [Texts: anon./William Makepiece Thackeray/Jane Taylor/Nicholas Udall/Izaak Walton/Eleanor Farjean] (1933-35):










_A Hymn to the Virgin_ for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Text: anon. c. 1300] (1930 - rev. 1934):
_Jubilate Deo_ in E-flat for mixed choir and organ WoO [Text: Latin liturgy] (1934):
_Te Deum_ in C for treble voice, mixed choir and organ WoO [Text: Latin liturgy] (1934):










_A.M.D.G. (Ad Majorem Dei Gloriam)_ - seven songs for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: Gerard Manley Hopkins] (1939):


----------



## Marinera

*Monteverdi - Scherzi musicali.* Concerto Soave, Stephan MacLeod, Maria Cristina Kiehr and Jean-Marc Aymes


----------



## Tero

The old Bach concerto. Mine is actually Pinnock


----------



## The3Bs

Camille Thomas - Voice of Hope









Camille Thomas 
Brussels Philharmonic
Mathieu Herzog / Stéphane Denève

Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques: Kaddisch
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Purcell: When I am laid in earth (from Dido and Aeneas)

Say: Cello Concerto 'Never Give Up'

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Wagner: Träume (No. 5 from Wesendonck-Lieder)
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Williams, John: Schindler's List: Theme
Massenet: Pourquoi me reveiller (from Werther)
Donizetti: Una furtiva lagrima (from L'elisir d'amore)
Bellini: Casta Diva (from Norma)
Mozart: Dalla sua pace (from Don Giovanni)
Verdi: Va, pensiero (from Nabucco)

New CD with lots of pieces and Fazil Say's Cello Concerto.
First listen. Not sure I like Mrs Thomas Cello tone. Need to re-listen at some point.


----------



## Rogerx

Le Paris des Romantiques

Julien Chauvin (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Le Cercle de l'Harmonie, Jeremie Rhorer

Gramophone Magazine November 2012

The orchestra's period instruments add punch and pungent colour, as they to a beguiling performance of Berlioz's Reverie et Caprice with the violinist Julien Chauvin …With a warmer, mellower sonority than that of a 21st-century grand, the Erard also possesses power and depth that Chamayou harnesses alongside his sparkling virtuosity.


----------



## Enthusiast

Staying with Mozart's chamber music.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139802


*Pablo Sarasate*

Fantasy on Carmen, op. 25
Concert Fantasy on Gounod's Roméo et Juliette, op. 5
Canciones rusas, op. 49
El canto del ruiseñor, op. 29
La chasse, op. 44
Jota de Pablo, op.52

Tianwa Yang, violin
Orquesta Sinfónica de Navarra
Ernest Martínez Izquierdo, conductor

2010


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov & Ravel: Piano Works

Hannes Minnaar (piano)

Gramophone Magazine December 2011

For his debut CD [Minnaar] displays further attributes as a convincing tonal colourist and ardent Romantic. I was much taken with the sound world Minnaar creates for the Ravel, abetted by the recording - neither too intrusively close up nor too resonantly distant...'Oiseaux tristes' is particularly fine, while the digital challenges of 'Alborada' are deftly addressed...He's a natural talent with a bold streak.

International Record Review February 2012

This is indeed an astonishing debut: the young Dutch pianist Hannes Minnaar
manages the prodigious feat of making Rachmaninov's First Piano Sonata sound
not a second too long… Minnaar is faultless in pacing the outer movements to attain coherence of the whole, and the strongest possible sense of direction.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Fountains of Rome.*

I've heard of the Reiner recording for a long time and never heard it. I actually downloaded the entire album so I could get the Respighi (the $8 download charge is the cost of that recording alone anywhere else anyway). So everything else in this set is gravy.


----------



## The3Bs

Rachmaninov ‎- The Bells / Symphonic Dances









The Bells
1. Allegro Ma Non Troppo
2. Lento
3. Presto
4. Lento Lugubre
Symphonic Dances
1. Non Allegro
2. Andante Con Moto (Tempo Di Valse) 
3. Lento Assai. Allegro Vivace

Baritone Vocals - Alexei Bolshakov (tracks: 4)
Soprano Vocals - Yelizaveta Shumskaya (tracks: 2)
Tenor Vocals - Michail Dovenman (tracks: 1)
RSFSR Academic Russian Chorus
Chorus Master - Alexander Yurlov
Kirill Kondrashin
Moscow Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra

Very very Russian!!!! Emotion, Drama & spectacular!!!!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Having a few beers and working my way through this playlist. So far I've listened to the Birtwistle twice, the HvK Webern, The Stravinsky and I'm now on the first movement of the Bartok. If you like the Bartok piece, do check out the Ivan Fischer/Budapest Festival recording - it's rather special ........*

Berg* - Three Pieces For Orchestra (1915) - *James Levine*, Berlin Philharmonic. Deutsche Grammophon 

*Ives* - Symphony #4 (completed 1924?) - *Andrew Litton*, Dallas Symphony Orchestra. Hyperion


*Stravinsky* - Requiem Canticles (1966) - *Robert Craft*, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Ithaca College Concert Choir. Sony

*Birtwistle* - Silbury Air (1977, revised 2003) - *Elgar Howarth*, London Sinfonietta. Etcetera

*Webern* - Six Pieces For Orchestra (1910, revised 1928) -* Herbert von Karajan*, Berlin Philharmonic. Deutsche Grammophon


*DSCH* - String Quartet #15 (1974) - *Fitzwilliam Quartet* (2019 recording). Linn Records


*Bartók* - Music For Strings, Percussion & Celesta (1936) - *Ivan Fischer*, Budapest Festival Orchestra. Philips


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

The homage to the cigarette on this set's cover is so typical of that era - implicit in it is the notion that you will enjoy this music as much as you do smoking. Too bad Lenny took that message to heart...


----------



## sbmonty

Mendelssohn: String Octet In E Flat, Op. 20.


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> If you like the Bartok piece, do check out the Ivan Fischer/Budapest Festival recording - it's rather special ........*
> 
> Bartók - Music For Strings, Percussion & Celesta (1936) - Ivan Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra. Philips*


*

I'm wondering if you have heard the recording by Zoltan Kocsis? I'm on a bit of a mission to ensure that everyone knows how good it is - it compares very favourably with Fischer for me.*


----------



## Enthusiast

The Mozart parts of these two discs - quartets 16 and 19 plus the Adagio and Fugue in C min.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> The Mozart parts of these two discs - quartets 16 and 19 plus the Adagio and Fugue in C min.
> 
> View attachment 139806
> 
> 
> View attachment 139807


I discovered the Chiaroscuro Quartet only last year. They are utterly outstanding. I'm particularly keen on their Schubert.


----------



## Vasks

*Schubert - Overture to "Der Spiegelritter" (Huss/Koch)
Weber - Piano Sonata #2 (Ohlsson/Hyperion)
Lanner - Maria Waltz (Alban Berg Qrt+/EMI)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139808


*Pablo Sarasate*

Concert Fantasy on Mozart's Die Zauberflöte, op. 54
Navarra, op. 33
Muiñeiras, op. 32
Nouvelle fantasie sur Faust de Gounod, op. 13
Barcarolle vénitienne (Gondoliéra veneziana), op. 46
Introduction et Caprice-Jota, op. 41

Tianwa Yang, violin
Orquesta Sinfónica de Navarra
Ernest Martínez Izquierdo, conductor

2011


----------



## Marinera

Mikhail Glinka - "The Lark". Galina Vishnevskaya


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> I'm wondering if you have heard the recording by Zoltan Kocsis? I'm on a bit of a mission to ensure that everyone knows how good it is - it compares very favourably with Fischer for me.


I haven't heard the Kockis. Interestingly, I tried to grab a copy a few months ago but couldn't find a CD under £50! So I moved on.

The performance I know is raved about, so I should get my finger out and obtain a recording. Thank you for the nudge!


----------



## Marinera

Folk song -"Bandura" (sings in Ukrainian). Dmitry Seleznev -bass, Kuban Cossack Choir
Well, that's what I call a growl.


----------



## Judith

Just been listening to Trout Quintet. Studying fourth movement on course so thought I'd listen to rest of it. Have only one recording by "Caspar de Salo" so need recommendations. Thank you


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Marinera

Dmitri Hvorostovsky sings Dark Eyes - Russian-Ukrainian folk song, Chaliapin's version






Dark eyes, burning eyes
Passionate and splendid eyes
How I love you, How I fear you
Verily, I saw you at a sinister hour

Dark eyes, flaming eyes
They implore me into faraway lands
Where love reigns, where peace reigns
Where there is no suffering, where war is forbidden

If I hadn't met you, I wouldn't be suffering so
I would have lived my life smiling
You have ruined me, dark eyes
You have taken my happiness away forever


----------



## Neo Romanza

Glazunov: _Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82_


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Symphony No 8 - Czech PO, Jri Belohlavek.


----------



## pianozach

Yes.

*Haydn: Symphony #64* In A, H 1/64, _*"Tempora Mutantur"*_
*Antal Doráti*: Philharmonia Hungarica
Haydn: The Complete Symphonies [Disc 18]


----------



## Bkeske

Malx said:


> Were elliptical or shibata stylii available in the fifties and sixties?


I doubt it, perhaps elliptical were in the 60's, but most had conical stylus on their carts. Which is when buying these old albums from that era can be disappointing, but still, sounds great in terms the performance. Im not complaining.


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> I discovered the Chiaroscuro Quartet only last year. They are utterly outstanding. I'm particularly keen on their Schubert.


Me too (the Schubert).


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> I haven't heard the Kockis. Interestingly, I tried to grab a copy a few months ago but couldn't find a CD under £50! So I moved on.
> 
> The performance I know is raved about, so I should get my finger out and obtain a recording. Thank you for the nudge!


£50!! That's too much. I can see one used copy on eBay for half that:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bartok-music-for-strings-percussion-and-celesta-diverimento-sacd-album/174343772910?epid=114566074&hash=item2897b2daee:g:XkQAAOSwizVfB2xv

but that's still not cheap. I am guessing you don't like digital files?


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 9 - not my favourite recording by some distance but it has lots to recommend in it.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Enthusiast

Bizet's Symphony from this









The work was a Beecham favourite and, good though Les Siecles are, they don't completely make me forget Beecham's own record of the work.

Then moving into other works that Beecham went some way towards making his own - Schubert's 2nd and 3rd symphonies. Harnoncourt is so good in this set that I don't miss Beecham's or anyone else's accounts of these pieces! I fear I will have to listen to the rest of the set tomorrow!


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
Pavel Haas Quartet

Terrific performances and recording! I feel like these quartets are neglected, maybe because they're not as audacious as Bartók nor as numerous as Shostakovich, but they're top shelf Prokofiev in my opinion.

(The Sonata for Two Violins is also excellent; I'm just focusing on the quartets.)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Continuing on with my Zemlinsky binge; his two student symphonies bowled me over when I first heard them twenty years or so ago. They do not, I think, form cohesive wholes; rather, they seem experimental forays, he's flexing his musical muscles (already considerable) and it's much fun to contemplate his inspirations. They are filled with extraordinary moments!


----------



## starthrower

I don't listen to the symphonies often but I've been warming up to Mendelssohn's chamber music. Listening to these quartets while I'm waiting for a trios CD to arrive.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mahler: Symphony #2
Pierre Boulez & Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 2*

Emil Gilels on piano. (Well, what else would he be playing?)


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Liszt*: _Dante Symphony_, _Orpheus_
La Maîtrise de Caen, Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

It's past time for a rehabilitation of Liszt's reputation as a major composer, and superb performances like these go a long way towards making that possble.


----------



## canouro

*Igor Stravinsky*
Petrouchka
The Rite Of Spring
Fireworks, Op. 4 (Fantasy For Orchestra)

_Seiji Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra, The Chicago Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Franz Liszt*: _Dante Symphony_, _Orpheus_
> La Maîtrise de Caen, Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth
> 
> It's past time for a rehabilitation of Liszt's reputation as a major composer, and superb performances like these go a long way towards making that possble.


When has Liszt's reputation as a major composer in recent times ever been doubted?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Water Music*

Boulez conducting Handel? I'm reminded of a remark by a man watching a dog walk on its hind legs: It's not so much remarkable that the dog is walking on his hind legs. What is remarkable is that it's being done at all.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Franz Liszt*: _Dante Symphony_, _Orpheus_
> La Maîtrise de Caen, Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth
> 
> It's past time for a rehabilitation of Liszt's reputation as a major composer, and superb performances like these go a long way towards making that possble.


Agreed. Too many distracters. David Hurwitz, for example. I don't get it.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> When has Liszt's reputation as a major composer in recent times ever been doubted?


Yes, you are quite right. It's not so much that he's doubted as a great composer, it's just that so many people place caveats on his art ...


----------



## MusicSybarite

sonance said:


> Charles Tournemire (1870 - 1939)
> 
> - Symphony no. 3 "Moscou" (1912/13)
> - Symphony no. 5 "De la Montagne" (1913/14)
> - Symphony no. 7 "Les Danses de la Vie" (1918-22)
> - Symphony no. 8 "Le Triomphe de la Mort" (1920-24)
> (cypres)
> 
> in this box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box contains also symphony no. 6, which I present separately.- I liked best symphony no. 3, it seemed the most liveliest; symphony 7 gave me the most trouble: I stopped listening after half an hour as it seemed to go nowhere, meandering without heights or depths. I guess I should give it another try when I'm in better mood ...
> 
> - Symphony no. 6 (for tenor, chorus, organ and orchestra; 1915-18)
> Daniel Galvez-Vallero, tenor; Luc Ponet, organ; Choeur Symphonique de Namur; Choeur Polyphonia de Bruxelles/Denis Menier; Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège/Pierre Bartholomée (naive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Douze Préludes-Poèmes (1931/32)
> (Naissance de l'homme; Bas-âge; Enfance; Adolescence; Passions humaines; Grands troubles; Union licite et divine; Préparation à la mort, dans l'apaisement; Méditation sur Dieu le Père; Médiation sur le Fils; Méditation sur le Saint-Esprit; Glorification de la Trinité)
> Georges Delvallée, piano (accord)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Suite en trois parties (for viola and piano; 1897)
> Steven Dann, viola; James Parker, piano (atma)


Tournemire wrote some decent and good symphonies, and I agree with you about the 7th. Long and prolix as nothing else.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> Benjamin Britten, Simple Symphony - Alfreda Hodgson (contralto), Elizabeth Gale (soprano), Martyn Hill (tenor), City of London School Choir (Boys), City of London School for Girls Choir, London Symphony Chorus, Southend Boys Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox.
> 
> Via Qobuz.
> 
> View attachment 139787


You mean Spring Symphony, don't you?


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Handel, Water Music*
> 
> Boulez conducting Handel? I'm reminded of a remark by a man watching a dog walk on its hind legs: It's not so much remarkable that the dog is walking on his hind legs. What is remarkable is that it's being done at all.


What? Is it your opinion the Boulez was totally incompetent, and was incapable of understanding or performing Baroque music?

In fact, when Boulez developed his conducting chops, he out of necessity learned to conduct a very wide range of repertoire, and was considered excellent at all of it. How else do you think he got the New York Philharmonic job? Obviously, music of the 20th c. was his speciality, but he was a superb musician, one of the greatest in a generation, and was also a brilliant man. Handel's music is hardly difficult to understand, even for a mediocrity.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> Agreed. Too many distracters. David Hurwitz, for example. I don't get it.


Yes, there are many critics who argue Liszt was a second-rate composer at best, and not one of the greats. I think they're wrong, and that he was.


----------



## DavidA

Knorf said:


> Yes, there are many critics who argue Liszt was a second-rate composer at best, and not one of the greats. I think they're wrong, and that he was.


The great factor of Liszt was his innovation. Most composers who followed owed something to him


----------



## Knorf

DavidA said:


> The great factor of Liszt was his innovation. Most composers who followed owed something to him


Absolutely! Liszt was definitely one of the most innovative composers, ever, and probably the most innovative composer of the 19th c. But I argue that his music also has far more depth of musical substance than he often gets credit for. What I usually discover is that the most dug-in detractors of Liszt typically know very little of his music beyond a couple warhorses such as _Les Préludes_ (which I do like very much, by the way.) But a thorough discussion of Liszt's significance belongs elsewhere.

In other news, my current listening:

*Roberto Gerhard*: String Quartet No. 2
Arditti String Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

*To Knorf*, I ask you in the open forum, what in the world did I do to you? I asked you a direct question, which you ignored and I went to your own home page and left you a visitor message apologizing for something I may have said that offended you. So what's your problem with me?


----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


>


I picked up that box for pennies (new) a while back I must dig it out and play a few discs - thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Malx

MusicSybarite said:


> You mean Spring Symphony, don't you?


I certainly do, thanks for pointing out my 'simple' error - now corrected :tiphat:


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine

Knorf said:


> Yes, there are many critics who argue Liszt was a second-rate composer at best, and not one of the greats. I think they're wrong, and that he was.


Many of his earlier piano compositions are not that great, they just sound impressive because of his prodigious use of the octaves, parallel thirds/sixth, and all the innovative ways of doing Arpeggios and chromatic scales. It's always easier to make Liszt sound good and impressive but making Chopin sound good is difficult.

That said, his later compositions improved a lot, especially in Années de pèlerinage and his Grand sonata where true inspirations and innovations can be found. He was never a structural genius but an inventor of new forms and the piano sound.


----------



## Malx

*Wagner, Das Rheingold* - Michael Volle (Wotan), Tomasz Konieczny (Alberich), Burkhard Ulrich (Loge), Elisabeth Kulman (Fricka), Herwig Pecoraro (Mime), Peter Rose (Fasolt), Eric Halfvarson (Fafner), Annette Dasch (Freia), Janina Baechle (Erda), Christian van Horn (Donner), Benjamin Bruns (Froh), Mirella Hagen (Woglinde), Stefanie Irányi (Wellgunde), Eva Vogel (Flosshilde), *Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Simon Rattle.*

I suspect a number of people will question Rattle/Wagner but this recording, for me, is very good.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Malx said:


> I suspect a number of people will question Rattle/Wagner but this recording, for me, is very good.


Rattle conducted an IMHO excellent concert performance of Das Rheingold with the Orchestra of the Age of the Enlightenment a few years back. It was still on YouTube last time I looked, and it's well worth checking out.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Quartet Op 59 no 1 'Razumovsky'

Takacs Quartet.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

_Rhapsody in Blue_ and _An American in Paris_, played by Erich Kunzel and the Cincinnati SO.


----------



## PWoolfson

Time stands still for a few minutes...


----------



## adriesba

canouro said:


> View attachment 139822
> 
> 
> *Igor Stravinsky*
> Petrouchka
> The Rite Of Spring
> Fireworks, Op. 4 (Fantasy For Orchestra)
> 
> _Seiji Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra, The Chicago Symphony Orchestra_


I love that recording! Best _Le Sacre _imo. The _Petrushka _is superb as is the _Fireworks_ !


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Janáček: Taras Bulba, Sinfonietta
Otakar Trhlík & Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra Ostrava


----------



## Joe B

1st spin of CD 2 of 2:


----------



## philoctetes

favorite recording of a favorite piece...


----------



## Guest

Stunning.


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Also Sprach Zarathustra_, Op. 30
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner
(Download from the Fritz Reiner - The Complete Chicago Symphony Recordings on RCA)

I infer from the relatively late disc number that this is the later of the two _Also Sprach Zarathustra_ recordings with Reiner/CSO; it's otherwise not mentioned anywhere in the metadata. It's been ages since I heard this recording, but Heck148 convinced me to revisit it.


----------



## starthrower

Listening to Takemitsu is about as close as I get to meditation.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Igor Stravinsky*: Le Sacre du printemps. Pierre Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra

What a killer orchestra the Cleveland was/is. The sound here is quite dated; I don't know if it's a matter of needing a remaster or what, but it doesn't sound quite as defined as many other Columbia recordings from the time. (Late '60s, I gather?)


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> Listening to Takemitsu is about as close as I get to meditation.


My favorite Japanese composer bar none. Have you heard the score he wrote for the film _Ran_? Basically, it's Takemitsu meets Mahler. One of his main inspirations for writing this music was Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_.


----------



## flamencosketches

Neo Romanza said:


> My favorite Japanese composer bar none. Have you heard the score he wrote for the film _Ran_? Basically, it's Takemitsu meets Mahler. One of his main inspirations for writing this music was Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_.


I need to watch Ran. Gonna try and talk my girlfriend into watching it with me this weekend 

Meanwhile... is this the recording to get? ...:


----------



## Granate

*Mono recordings in the last week*

Several great recordings I've listened apart from my Haydn Symphonies challenge. I don't know why so many people complain about mono recordings. These ones have conductors and artists I doubt we will ever enjoy in our lifetime. Now finishing the 4th movement of the Beethoven 9th by Furtwängler in Bayreuth. Even if the GROTC edition doesn't have the best SQ, this is way more lively and clean than I remember.

Also, extremely lively Mozart recordings by Otto Klemperer with RIAS and other orchestras.
And a second and way more blissful visit to the mono Mozart symphony recordings conducted by Bruno Walter. Goosebumps in the No.40 slow movement.

In the mean time, the Knappertsbusch 1957 Rheingold was glorious, amazing recording quality.

All mono performances. All CDs I own. Thrilling performances.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Winterreise with Matthias Goerne and Graham Johnson.


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> I need to watch Ran. Gonna try and talk my girlfriend into watching it with me this weekend
> 
> Meanwhile... is this the recording to get? ...:


_Ran_, one of my all-time top 10 films. The soundtrack by Takemitsu is amazing, as well. What especially sticks in my mind is a climactic scene of extraordinary tragedy and violence, and the only sound is a solo oboe. Incredible!


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No.5":


----------



## Helgi

Currently listening to J. S. Bach Cello Suites played by Thomas Demenga. He uses a baroque cello with gut strings and it's a live recording - feels very special, and the sound is the usual ECM perfection.

Another recent arrival from ECM that I've been listening to, also Bach and also very special; Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin with Gidon Kremer.


----------



## Knorf

*Claude Debussy*: _La mer_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner

Continuing with great stuff from the big Reiner download.


----------



## Neo Romanza

flamencosketches said:


> I need to watch Ran. Gonna try and talk my girlfriend into watching it with me this weekend
> 
> Meanwhile... is this the recording to get? ...:


Yes, indeed. That is the recording to buy. 8)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Previously:

Bacewicz: _Piano Concerto_










Now playing:

_Fancy Free_


----------



## Dimace

For tonight, something ''traditional'' and very beautiful: *Rachmaninov's Symphonies (complete) with Vladimir and the Oranje von Concertgebouworkest.* Nice performance, super sound, good overall material quality in a bargain price. Despite I don't like Sergei's Symphonies (because I compare them to his other works...) I suggest this set as an introductory effort for someone wants to come closer to Rach's Symphonies.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 17
Andreas Staier & Concerto Köln


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> *Wagner, Das Rheingold* - Michael Volle (Wotan), Tomasz Konieczny (Alberich), Burkhard Ulrich (Loge), Elisabeth Kulman (Fricka), Herwig Pecoraro (Mime), Peter Rose (Fasolt), Eric Halfvarson (Fafner), Annette Dasch (Freia), Janina Baechle (Erda), Christian van Horn (Donner), Benjamin Bruns (Froh), Mirella Hagen (Woglinde), Stefanie Irányi (Wellgunde), Eva Vogel (Flosshilde), *Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Simon Rattle.*
> 
> *I suspect a number of people will question Rattle/Wagner but this recording, for me, is very good. *
> 
> View attachment 139824


Amazing! I was thinking (while I was reading your post) exactly this! Rattle has really NOTHING to do with Wagner. (so says his history) He has (correct me if I'm wrong) Die Walküre (with the BRSO) and this one. Both are live? (I'm not sure, Die Walküre were) After Böhm, Karajan, Asahina and Co, it is difficult for me to settle with other directors, but (you are the pioneer to this one) I trust your opinion and I will give it a go.


----------



## Dimace

Neo Romanza said:


> Previously:
> 
> Bacewicz: _Piano Concerto_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now playing:
> 
> _Fancy Free_


Leonard, George and Aaron, are the greatest composers Americas. We must understand this. We must accept and embrace it. If someone listens what these guys have composed, maybe has the 80% of the best ''made in USA music''. Leonard has also two other great abilities. He is SUPER conductor (for me among the 5 best in the history of podium) and SUPER teacher. He was also very good piano player. A TRUE genius. I love him very much a I'm sure that right now he is making music lessons to God, with his unique style, smoking his cigarette.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.5 in C minor, op.67. Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic

Man, do I love this recording. I actually have not heard all that many 5ths but this one is I think well deserving of its high reputation.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> What? Is it your opinion the Boulez was totally incompetent, and was incapable of understanding or performing Baroque music?
> 
> In fact, when Boulez developed his conducting chops, he out of necessity learned to conduct a very wide range of repertoire, and was considered excellent at all of it. How else do you think he got the New York Philharmonic job? Obviously, music of the 20th c. was his speciality, but he was a superb musician, one of the greatest in a generation, and was also a brilliant man. Handel's music is hardly difficult to understand, even for a mediocrity.


Whoa, don't get so defensive. I just don't associate Boulez with Baroque music. And it seems like a waste of time for someone like him, with such knowledge of the modern repertoire and such skill not only in conducting but composing (I mean, he can hear all the notes in a tone cluster), to be conducting Handel.


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> My favorite Japanese composer bar none. Have you heard the score he wrote for the film _Ran_? Basically, it's Takemitsu meets Mahler. One of his main inspirations for writing this music was Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_.


I have not listened to any of his film music. I was glad to acquire the BIS CD since I didn't have any of those pieces. The DG disc with A String Around Autumn is another favorite. The notes in the BIS CD stated that he liked to play the St Matthew Passion on the piano for inspiration. And he liked the Beatles. I wonder if he ever got to hang with Bernstein? I haven't heard any other orchestral composers from Japan that are in his league. Andre Previn praised Takemitsu and lamented his relatively early death.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139833


*Vincenzo Bellini*

Norma

Chorus and Orchestra of Welsh National Opera
Richard Bonynge

1988, reissued 2011


----------



## starthrower

From the Boulez disc on the left:

1. Sonatine For Flute And Piano
2. Sonata No.1 For Piano
3. Derive no.1 for flute, clarinet, piano, vibes, violin and cello
4. Memoriale (...Explosante-Fixe...Originel) for flute and 8 instruments
5. Dialogue De L'ombre Double for clarinet
6. Cummings Ist Der Dichter for 16 solo voices, mixed chorus and chamber orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> I have not listened to any of his film music. I was glad to acquire the BIS CD since I didn't have any of those pieces. The DG disc with A String Around Autumn is another favorite. The notes in the BIS CD stated that he liked to play the St Matthew Passion on the piano for inspiration. And he liked the Beatles. I wonder if he ever got to hang with Bernstein? I haven't heard any other orchestral composers from Japan that are in his league. Andre Previn praised Takemitsu and lamented his relatively early death.


I'm not sure if Takemitsu knew Bernstein or not. I'm guessing probably not --- these two crossing paths seems unlikely. Takemitsu's chamber and solo piano music is also very much worth your time.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> Whoa, don't get so defensive. I just don't associate Boulez with Baroque music. And it seems like a waste of time for someone like him, with such knowledge of the modern repertoire and such skill not only in conducting but composing (I mean, he can hear all the notes in a tone cluster), to be conducting Handel.


Oof, sorry, probably my bad. I was just surprised by the comparison. I certainly agree that Boulez's talents were much more well suited to 20th c. repertoire than Baroque! But that Handel disc isn't so bad, is it? It's been years since I heard it.


----------



## philoctetes

I suspected I'd find something involving Lenny and Toru with Seiji in the middle, and lo:

"When Seiji Ozawa played Leonard Bernstein a tape of Eclipse, Bernstein suggested combining the instruments in a composition with the western orchestra. From this recommendation, Takemitsu eventually composed November Steps, to which this composition is strongly associated.[5] This composition was originally performed by the same biwa and shakuhachi performers and, therefore, Eclipse is regarded as a forerunner to November Steps.[4]"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclipse_(Takemitsu)


----------



## philoctetes

Grabbing some Ludwig S#4 from the Cluytens box... yesterday I really enjoyed the Don Juan from same source


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, János Rolla


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Liszt- David Fray (piano)

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
Liszt: Schwanengesang - Vierzehn Lieder Von Franz Schubert, S560
Liszt: Zwolf Lieder Von Fr. Schubert, S558
Schubert: Der Doppelgänger D957 No. 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## Rogerx

Fugal said:


> Stunning.


And that is a modest description, must have for all who have anything to do with piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25, /Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor and solo works.

András Schiff (piano)

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi & Mercadante: Flute Concertos

Andrea Griminelli (flute)

English Chamber Orchestra, Jean-Pierre Rampal

Mercadante: Concerto for Flute & Orchestra in D major
Mercadante: Concerto for Flute & Orchestra in E minor
Vivaldi: Flute Concerto, Op. 10 No. 1 in F major, RV 433 'La tempesta di mare'


----------



## vincula

I've seen Nielsen clarinet concerto performed "live" a few times, but not by Martin Fröst. Kalevi Aho's a great coupling. Lovely record in high-fly BIS sound. Blissssss:angel:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Complete works for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2016
Editor's Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016
Finalist - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2016
Finalist - Instrumental


----------



## Malx

Dimace said:


> Amazing! I was thinking (while I was reading your post) exactly this! Rattle has really NOTHING to do with Wagner. (so says his history) He has (correct me if I'm wrong) Die Walküre (with the BRSO) and this one. Both are live? (I'm not sure, Die Walküre were) After Böhm, Karajan, Asahina and Co, it is difficult for me to settle with other directors, but (you are the pioneer to this one) I trust your opinion and I will give it a go.


Dimace - you are correct this is also a live concert performance, captured in very good sound. The Bavarian orchestra plays wonderfully, the singing to my ear is very good if not just at the highest level of the best Wagnerians of the past - but the combination of very good orchestral playing, quality singing and excellent sound works well for me.
Rattle is not new to the ring having performed elements of it twice with the OAE and also when he was in Berlin - none of which have been released commercially.
I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Malx

Earlier I made an early start to listening:

Buxtehude, Ciaccona: Il mondo che gira - Maria Cristina Kiehr, Victor Torres, Stylus Phantasticus.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various non-orchestral choral works part two for this morning.

_A Ceremony of Carols_ for treble voices and harp op.28 [Texts: anon. Latin and English] (1942):










_Hymn to St. Cecilia_ for unaccompanied five-piece choir op.27 [Text: W.H. Auden] (1942):
_Rejoice in the Lamb_ for treble, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ op.30 [Texts: Christopher Smart] (1943):
_Festival Te Deum_ for mixed choir and organ op.32 [Text: Latin liturgy] (1945):
_Hymn to St. Peter_ for treble, four-part mixed choir and organ op.56a [Text: anon. Latin and English] (1955):
_Antiphon_ for four-part mixed choir and organ op.56b [Text: George Herbert] (1955):
_Missa brevis_ for boys' choir and organ op.63 [Text: Latin liturgy] (1959):
_A Hymn of St Columba_ for mixed choir and organ WoO (1962):










_Chorale after an Old French Carol_ for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1944):
_Five Flower Songs_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.47 [Texts: Robert Herrick/George Crabbe/John Clare/anon.] (1950):
_(6) Choral Dances_ from Act II of the opera _Gloriana_ op.53, arr. for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: William Plomer] (1952-53 - arr. 1954):










_The Holly and the Ivy_ for four solo voices and unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Text: anon. English folk sources] (1957):
_King Herod and the Cock_ - version for tenor, boys' choir and piano WoO [Text: anon. English folk sources] (1962):
_The Twelve Apostles_ - arr. for tenor, boys' choir and piano WoO [Text: anon. English folk sources] (1962):
_The Bitter Withy_ - arr. for tenor, boys' choir and piano WoO [Text: anon. English folk sources] (1962 - inc.):


----------



## Malx

I have neglected Messiaen's music for quite some time - starting today I'll put that right.
Setting off with a piece that I have always enjoyed and today is no different - a fine piece instantly recognisable as Messiaen.

Olivier Messiaen, Trois Petites Liturgies de la Presence Divine - Roger Muraro (piano), Valérie Hartmann-Claverie (ondes Martenot) & Hélène Collerette (violon solo), Catherine Cournot (piano), Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Maîtrise de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Pavlova: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3
Alexander Vedernikov & Russian Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## sonance

yesterday and today:

Marcel Tournier (1879 - 1951)

my only work by this composer:

- Sonatine (for harp solo, 1924)
Xavier de Maistre, harp (claves)










The disc's headline is a bit misleading, as only the works of Debussy and Ravel are trios (flute, viola and harp); then (besides the above mentioned Tournier) there's Fauré (flute and harp) and Chausson (viola and harp).

Edgar(d) Varèse (1883 - 1965)

Varèse - a composer new to me - is a French born composer, who emigrated to the U.S. in 1915 and obtained American citizenship in 1927. Of the works he composed in Europe there is almost nothing left, due to a fire. English Wikipedia says:
"Virtually all the works he had written in Europe were either lost or destroyed in a Berlin warehouse fire, so in the U.S. he was starting again from scratch. The only surviving work from his early period appears to be the song _Un grand sommeil noir_, a setting of Paul Verlaine. (He still retained _Bourgogne_, but destroyed the score in a fit of depression many years later.)"

Varèse returned to Paris for a period of five years (1928-33), where he composed "Ionisation". So this is the only work to which I listened (two versions). With 5'51 minutes resp. 6 minutes it is rather short.

- Ionisation (for 13 players with c. 41 percussion instruments and two sirens; c. 1930/31)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Boulez (deutsche grammophon)










- Ionisation (for 13 percussions, revision for 6 performers by Georges van Gucht)
Ensemble Tetraktis (brilliant)










The booklet to the Tetraktis Ensemble quotes Varèse: "_Ionisation _represents [...] the mystery of the skies of America." (without source)

I've listened twice to both versions. - The piece is quite interesting and enjoyable, though I'm having a hard time to imagine an American sky. Maybe it shouldn't read "skies" but "streets" ...
In the Boulez recording I'm reminded of a Chinese parade in let's say San Francisco, joyous percussions accompanied by police sirens for a safe passage whereas in the Tetraktis recording the sirens are much more prominent and create an atmosphere of alarm as in so many ubiquitous car races in American movies, police sirens heightening the tension.


----------



## sonance

MusicSybarite said:


> Tournemire wrote some decent and good symphonies, and I agree with you about the 7th. Long and prolix as nothing else.


MusicSybarite - Thank you very much for your reassuring feedback. And also for a new word to learn: "prolix". In the case of Tournemire's seventh it hits the point.


----------



## sonance

listening during the next few hours:

Louis Vierne (1870 - 1937)

selections:

- Violin Sonata (1905/06)
- Piano Quintet (1917/18)
- Cello Sonata (1910)
- String Quartet (1894)
Alexis Galpérine, violin; François Kerdoncuff, piano; Quatuor Phillips; Yvan Chiffoleau, cello; Olivier Gardon, piano (cello sonata) (timpani; 2 CDs)










- Spleens et détresses (poems by Paul Verlaine; 1917)
Mūza Rubackytė, piano; Anaïk Morel, mezzo (brilliant)










- Douze Préludes (1914/15)
- Solitude (1918)
Mūza Rubackytė, piano (brilliant)










- Symphony in A minor (1907/08)
- Poème for piano and orchestra (1925/26)
François Kerdoncuff, piano; Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège/Pierre Bartholomée (cypres)

in this box:









- Symphony no. 3 (1911)
David Briggs, organ (bbc music)


----------



## canouro

*Fibich:*
Symphony No. 1 in F major, Op. 17
Impressions from the Countryside, Op. 54
_Janáček Philharmonic Ostrava, Marek Štilec_








*Fibich: *
Symphony No. 3 in E minor, Op. 53
Sárka, Overture
Boure (The Tempest), Op. 46, Overture
The Bride of Messina, Op. 18, Funeral March
_Janáček Philharmonic Ostrava, Marek Štilec_


----------



## Malx

Messiaen, Poèmes pour Mi, Books 1 & 2 - Françoise Pollet (soprano), Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.
A work I could imagine Barbara Hannigan excelling in.

Followed by:
Boulez, Anthemes 2 - Ensemble InterContemporian, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto - Beethoven: Triple Concerto

David Oistrakh, Mstislav Rostropovich & Sviatoslav Richter.

Herbert von Karajan, George Szell


----------



## flamencosketches

Current listening:










*Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel*: Piano Trio in D minor, op.11. Clara Wieck Trio.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Bernard Haitink, Berlin Philharmonic

Probably won't finish the whole thing this time, but we'll see


----------



## Enthusiast

There has been little side discussions about Boulez the conductor in various threads. I suppose Curzon was the star in this one but Boulez is an excellent accompanist and conducts with some panache, warmth (yes!) and, of course, beauty. The Beethoven, in particular, is very good despite some fluffed fingering from Curzon (quite a lot in the last movement).


----------



## The3Bs

Knorf said:


> *Franz Liszt*: _Dante Symphony_, _Orpheus_
> La Maîtrise de Caen, Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth
> 
> It's past time for a rehabilitation of Liszt's reputation as a major composer, and superb performances like these go a long way towards making that possble.


I like very much François-Xavier Roth and have been following his work... 
I have not heard this yet so will have to add it to my queue.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch, Wieniawski & Ole Bull

Charlie Siem (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
Bull, O: Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Schubert & Liszt- David Fray (piano)
> 
> Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
> Liszt: Schwanengesang - Vierzehn Lieder Von Franz Schubert, S560
> Liszt: Zwolf Lieder Von Fr. Schubert, S558
> Schubert: Der Doppelgänger D957 No. 13
> Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
> Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


Oh! Man you keep bringing ideas of new Pianists I have never heard ... another one to try... even with the Wanderer that is a very hard piece to get right!!!!


----------



## starthrower

My antidote for the Gould recordings.


----------



## flamencosketches

The3Bs said:


> Oh! Man you keep bringing ideas of new Pianists I have never heard ... another one to try... even with the Wanderer that is a very hard piece to get right!!!!


Fray is great! He has a killer CD on Erato/Virgin of two Bach suites and two shorter works by Boulez. I would highly recommend it even if you're not a big fan of Boulez. He makes the pieces sound quite listenable.


----------



## flamencosketches

Paused the Mahler after the 3rd movement. Will listen to the second half after work. Now:










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.4 in B-flat major, op.60. Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

Wow! The magic combination of Columbia Masterworks' Steven E. Paul, producer, and Fred Plaut (engineer for Glenn Gould), produced these fantastic recordings of Anthony Newman. This one recorded January 11, 1970. Turn it up LOUD, and a pants-leg-flapping time will be had by all!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

millionrainbows said:


> Wow! The magic combination of Columbia Masterworks' Steven E. Paul, producer, and Fred Plaut (engineer for Glenn Gould), produced these fantastic recordings of Anthony Newman. This one recorded January 11, 1970. Turn it up LOUD, and a pants-leg-flapping time will be had by all!


I don't have that recording, but this one by Newman recorded on Newport Classic is also exceptional:


----------



## Enthusiast

When I got this set I played it quite a lot and felt it was one of the best sets (I have too many!) and then I moved on. Returning to it has been exciting - Harnoncourt's way with the very special early symphonies is full of new insights. Each one has the life, sparkle and affection that I want from these works but also makes them seem bigger and more impressive (all in an entirely appropriate way) than I have ever heard. I listened to the 1st and 6th.


----------



## canouro

*Taneyev:*
Overture to Oresteya, Op. 6
Oresteya, Act III: Entr'acte: The Temple of Apollo at Delphi
Adagio in C Major
Overture on a Russian theme
Cantata for the Unveiling of the Moscow Pushkin Memorial
Canzona
Overture in D Minor

_Stanislav Jankovsky, Novosibirsk State Philharmonic Chamber Choir,
Novosibirsk Academic Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Sanderling_


----------



## Bourdon

Mahler

Symphony No.1


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 Concertino, Op. 26

Paul Meyer (clarinet)

Orchestre De Chambre De Lausanne


----------



## tdc

I've been in a Debussy mood today, I've listened to a slew of his solo piano works, songs and _Le Martyre de saint Sébastien_. All on the Debussy Edition on DG.

All excellent and I've come to the conclusion that Debussy is my favorite composer of art song/lied.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Has any composer written four SQ's more diverse - one to the other - than Zemlinsky? All are lyrical and the First is quite Brahmsian, but with a difference: lighter touches and it's freer structurally. The Second, Schoenberg-influenced, seems to tell a long, lively and involved story. One critic called it "symphonic." Z's Third Quartet is rather more distant, but there are moments of incendiary outbursts that remind me of his student symphonies. The Fourth (from '36) was dedicated to Alban Berg, Zemlinsky's friend, died the year before. It has a disquieting restlessness about it - perhaps out of eagerness to be performed publicly eek - it wasn't until 1967. Time for only two today: 3 & 4.


----------



## Rogerx

Interview with Beethoven

Vestard Shimkus (piano)

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2 No. 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'
Shimkus: EU Variations on a Theme of Beethoven


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> I certainly agree that Boulez's talents were much more well suited to 20th c. repertoire than Baroque! But that Handel disc isn't so bad, is it? It's been years since I heard it.


I was disappointed not so much by the orchestral performance (the playing is good) as that I was expecting something more revelatory/revolutionary from someone like Boulez (like his Debussy, which tends to cut through the haze and exposes the parts). There are touches here and there, but as it is, it is pretty traditional, even leaning more toward the slow side.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139851


*Pablo Sarasate*

Introduction et Tarantelle, op. 43
Jota de San Fermín, op. 36
Fantasie sur le Don Juan de Mozart, op. 51
Fantaisie sur Der Freischütz de Weber, op. 14
Jota de Pamplona, op. 50
Airs écossais, op. 34
Le Rêve, op. 53
L'Esprit follet, op. 48

Tianwa Yang, violin
Orquesta Sinfónica de Navarra
Ernest Martínez Izquierdo, conductor

2013


----------



## annaw

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132 (Leipziger Streichquartett)*

Currently listening to the third movement and the playing really makes it worthy of its name (_Heiliger Dankgesang eines Genesenen an die Gottheit, in der lydischen Tonart_ or "Holy song of thanksgiving of a convalescent to the Deity, in the Lydian mode"). The whole quartet manages to wonderfully imitate the sound of an organ. Whether intentionally or not but it's wonderful!


----------



## Dimace

I have (more times) already writen about the importance of the music of *William Wallace *to my musical life. It isn't only the fact that the man is GREAT composer, but also that he is a very prominant and nice personality with more talents and abilities than the music. (poet, scientist, painter, dramatic writter, biographer etc. His wife also was one of the best sculptor Scottlands) William is the composer who doesn't compose a lot, but, when he is doing it, the quality is high and the result from the finest. For me, the real pride of Scottland and one of the best symphonical music composers (with a lot Mendelssohn influence and charm) out there and deffinetely in the UK. In todays CD (hyperion France, also available in a UK version) the* BBC SO *under *Martin Brabbins* is playing some wonderfully composed and highly melodic / dramatic works of William.* The Passing of Beatrice and the Sister Helen, are heartbreaking works. *


----------



## Dimace

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Has any composer written four SQ's more diverse - one to the other - than Zemlinsky? All are lyrical and the First is quite Brahmsian, but with a difference: lighter touches and it's freer structurally. The Second, Schoenberg-influenced, seems to tell a long, lively and involved story. One critic called it "symphonic." Z's Third Quartet is rather more distant, but there are moments of incendiary outbursts that remind me of his student symphonies. The Fourth (from '36) was dedicated to Alban Berg, Zemlinsky's friend, died the year before. It has a disquieting restlessness about it - perhaps out of eagerness to be performed publicly eek - it wasn't until 1967. Time for only two today: 3 & 4.
> View attachment 139850


Meinst du das Caligari in Neukölln? Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Berlin, D. (Herzlich Willkommen, mein Freund)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Klangende Lied
*

I've never heard this before. After all this time, it's nice to hear some Mahler for the first time and experience that sense of discovery.


----------



## Enthusiast

Again! I'm finding it hard not to play these discs. Lot's of mature top flight Mozart arias, wonderfully sung, from operas that he might have written but abandoned and all arranged to work emotionally like an opera. The ideal disc for someone who wants more operatic Mozart without going back to his earlier music.


----------



## canouro

*Leoš Janáček ‎- String Quartets (2) / Concertino*

String Quartet No. 1, Inspired By Tolstoy's 'Kreutzer Sonata'
Concertino For Piano, 2 Violins, Viola, Clarinets, French Horn And Bassoon
String Quartet No. 2, 'Intimate Letters'

_Pražák Quartet_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Hungarian Connection

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola), Christoph and Stephan Koncz (violin, cello), Ödon Rácz (double bass), Predrag Tomic (accordion) & Oskar Ökrös (cimbalom)

trad.: Dances From Transylvania
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Brahms: Ein kleiner, hübscher Vogel nahm den Flug, Op. 52, No. 6
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 7 in A Major
Weiner, Leó: Busulo Juhasz (Woeful Shepherd)
Weiner, Leó: Csurdongolo (Barn Dance)


----------



## Enthusiast

Disc 1 (Chopin) from this -









1. Polonaise In C Sharp Minor, Op. 26 No. 1
2. Waltz In A Flat, Op. 69 No. 1
3. Waltz In F Minor - A Flat, Op. 70 No. 2
4. Waltz In D Flat, Op. 70 No. 3
5. Impromptu No. 3 In G Flat, Op. 51
6. Barcarolle In F Sharp, Op. 60
7. Nocturne In C Sharp Minor, Op. 27 No. 1
8. Nocturne In D Flat, Op. 27 No. 2
9. Mazurka In C Sharp Minor, Op. 41 No. 1
10. Mazurka In E Minor, Op. 41 No. 2
11. Mazurka In F Minor, Op. 63 No. 2
12. Mazurka In C, Op. 33 No. 3
13. Mazurka In B Minor, Op. 33 No. 4
14. Mazurka In F Minor, Op. 68 No. 4
15. Mazurka In B Minor, Op. 30 No. 2
16. Mazurka In D Flat, Op. 30 No. 3
17. Mazurka In C Sharp Minor, Op. 30 No. 4
18. Mazurka In C Sharp Minor, Op. 50 No. 3

I'm not very knowledgeable about Chopin but Sofronitsky seems to have a rather muscular approach to the music. I like it.


----------



## Malx

Bartok, Bluebeards Castle - Troyanos, Nimsgem, BBC SO, Boulez.


----------



## Malx

Dimace said:


> I have (more times) already writen about the importance of the music of *William Wallace *to my musical life. It isn't only the fact that the man is GREAT composer, but also that he is a very prominant and nice personality with more talents and abilities than the music. (poet, scientist, painter, dramatic writter, biographer etc. His wife also was one of the best sculptor Scottlands) William is the composer who doesn't compose a lot, but, when he is doing it, the quality is high and the result from the finest. For me, the real pride of Scottland and one of the best symphonical music composers (with a lot Mendelssohn influence and charm) out there and deffinetely in the UK. In todays CD (hyperion France, also available in a UK version) the* BBC SO *under *Martin Brabbins* is playing some wonderfully composed and highly melodic / dramatic works of William.* The Passing of Beatrice and the Sister Helen, are heartbreaking works. *
> 
> View attachment 139852


You will please forgive me for being a pedant Dimace but I live in the country of Scotland not Scottland - it is confusing when one of our major novelists is Sir Walter Scott not Scot but there we are


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wagner, various selections*


----------



## Itullian

Got tired of HIP so
Back to Berlin


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> When I got this set I played it quite a lot and felt it was one of the best sets (I have too many!) and then I moved on. Returning to it has been exciting - Harnoncourt's way with the very special early symphonies is full of new insights. Each one has the life, sparkle and affection that I want from these works but also makes them seem bigger and more impressive (all in an entirely appropriate way) than I have ever heard. I listened to the 1st and 6th.


Enthusiast, I too am very fond of this Schubert cycle. It's very charming and stylish!



Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Das Klangende Lied
> *
> I've never heard this before. After all this time, it's nice to hear some Mahler for the first time and experience that sense of discovery.


Referring to [Boulez/LSO]

This is an _incredible_ performance, one of the greatest achievements in Boulez's conducting career. And you know I don't say that lightly! The climax and initial serenity of the coda of the last movement are extraordinary, unlike anything I've heard except in Mahler, and in Boulez's hands these moments are absolutely transcendent. I'm excited for your getting to hear this for the first time!

Boulez re-recorded _Das Klagende Lied_ for DG, minus the first movement which admittedly is redundant, and it's just not as good. However, that DG recording is accompanied by one of the most glorious accounts of Berg's _Lulu Suite_ ever recorded!


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> You will please forgive me for being a pedant Dimace but I live in the country of Scotland not Scottland - it is confusing when one of our major novelists is Sir Walter Scott not Scot but there we are


Forgive me my dearest! Scho*tt*land we write in my language and for this reason I messed up with yours... :lol: (Ja! Sir Walter with 2 X T) Tell me your opinion, if you want, for William. Do you like him? Do you admire him?


----------



## sonance

Robert de Visée (c. 1656 - c. 1733)

Suites for guitar
- Suite no. 4 (from: Livre de guittarre dédié au Roy;1682)
- Suites nos. 9, 11, 12 (from: Livre de pièces pour guitarre; 1686)
- Pièces in A minor, D minor, D major, G minor and G major (from: Pièces manuscrites; ?)
Rafael Andia, baroque guitar (harmonia mundi)










His works for theorbo seem to be very good. After listening for some minutes to the recording with José Miguel Moreno via Youtube and liking the darker sound very much, I immediately put it on my wish list.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various non-orchestral choral works part three of three for early evening.

_Fancie_ - song for unaccompanied unison voices WoO [Text: William Shakespeare] (1961 - rev. 1965):
_King Herod and the Cock_ - version for unison voices and piano WoO [Text: anon. English folk sources] (1962):
_The Oxen_ - carol for unaccompanied female choir WoO [Text: Thomas Hardy] (1967):










_The Golden Vanity_ - vaudeville for five boy solo voices, boys' choir and piano WoO [Text: anon. English folk sources] (1966):










_Children's Crusade_ for nine boy solo voices and boys' choir, percussion, organ and two pianos op.82 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1968):










_Sacred and Profane_ - eight songs for unaccompanied mixed choir op.91 [Texts: anon. medieval English] (1974-75):


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Yes.
> 
> *Haydn: Symphony #64* In A, H 1/64, _*"Tempora Mutantur"*_
> *Antal Doráti*: Philharmonia Hungarica
> Haydn: The Complete Symphonies [Disc 18]
> 
> View attachment 139812


Listening to *#s 67* and *68* this morning. Neither have nicknames.

I'll call the morning listening done while I finish up with the _*3rd mvt*_. of Haydn's *Trumpet Concerto*, and the _*3rd mvt*_. of the *String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 5 *.

Then I've got some more work to do on the backing tracks for *Pirates of Penzance*.


----------



## Malx

Dimace said:


> Forgive me my dearest! Scho*tt*land we write in my language and for this reason I messed up with yours... :lol: (Ja! Sir Walter with 2 X T) Tell me your opinion, if you want, for William. Do you like him? Do you admire him?


Of course I had forgotten the Deutsche spelling would have influenced you.

Regarding William Wallace he was indeed a remarkable man a polymath if ever there was one.
Now my admission - whilst I have read about him and his life, I have none of his music in my collection. I do recall hearing his Creation Symphony a number of years ago but my memory of it is vague. I must try and find some of his music to stream.


----------



## Enthusiast

Messiaen's L'Ascension and Les Corps Glorieux played by Louis Thiry.


----------



## Malx

A couple of fine vocal collections from the pen of Henri Dutilleux:

Correspondances - Barbara Hannigan, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Esa-Pekka Salonen.

Le Temps l'horloge - Renee Fleming, Orchestre National de France, Seiji Ozawa.

Both from this centenary box:


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Septet 

Nash Ensemble


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Janáček: Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba
Sir Charles Mackerras & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wagner, Love Feast of the Apostles*

David Hurwitz absolutely trashed this recording, but personally, I think the choral singing is outstanding, especially with the stereo effects. I don't know what they're singing about; I'm just enjoying hearing the choir.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Piano Quartet #1 In E-Flat, WoO 36
Piano Quartet #2 In D, WoO 36
Piano Quartet #3 In C, WoO 36_
[Rec. 1969]







Ensemble: Amadeus Quartet (Norbert Brainin, Peter Schidlof, Martin Lovett)
Piano: Christoph Eschenbach

It's always so strange to hear that Quartet in C since the 1st movement piano part was later used for Piano Sonata #3 and the 2nd movement later being used for Piano Sonata #1. Keep expecting changes that aren't there.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> However, that DG recording is accompanied by one of the most glorious accounts of Berg's _Lulu Suite_ ever recorded!


Wow, better than the Sony recording? I found it on Spotify and am listening now. Thanks!


----------



## Rambler

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No 4 'Romantic'* Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Claudio Abbado on DG








A fine recording of the Bruckner 4. I always think this symphony is a gateway into Bruckner's world. Or perhaps a dead end - I have a friend whose approval of Bruckner begins and ends with this symphony. It's funny because I found my way into Bruckner with the seventh symphony, but this hasn't been appreciated by my friend!


----------



## Knorf

Abbado's Bruckner is underrated, in my opinion.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Bartok* - Concerto For Orchestra
Boston Symphony Orchestra, *Rafael Kubelik*. Deutsche Grammophon.

This is a recent purchase, arrived today. I ordered it following David Hurwitz's review on YouTube.

I have only played it through twice today, but I think it's going to be a recording I'll be coming back to often.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, better than the Sony recording? I found it on Spotify and am listening now. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 139874


This is a fabulous CD. I've just gone to check it out on my shelves and I can't find it!!!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rambler

*Faure: Complete Works for Violin & Piano* Pierre Amoyal (violin) and Pascal Roge (piano) on Decca









Here we have an excellent account of Faure's works for Violin & Piano.

As well as the two Violin Sonatas we have an Andante, a Romance and the Berceuse.

Faure played a pivotal role in establishing the sound world of 19th century French chamber music, with a distinct non Germanic style. This is music with charm and elegance, frequently tinged with a slight melancholic edge.


----------



## realdealblues

*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony #1 In E Minor, Op. 39
Finlandia, Op. 26
Tapiola, Op. 112_
[Rec. 1976]
_Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49_
[Rec. 1979]







Conductor: Sir Colin Davis
Orchestra: Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Dimace said:


> Meinst du das Caligari in Neukölln? Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Berlin, D. (Herzlich Willkommen, mein Freund)


Leider, nein. Haha, möchte nicht Calamari werden! Danke sehr, Dimace, für das herzliche Willkommen.


----------



## HenryPenfold

realdealblues said:


> *Jean Sibelius*
> _Symphony #1 In E Minor, Op. 39
> Finlandia, Op. 26
> Tapiola, Op. 112_
> [Rec. 1976]
> _Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49_
> [Rec. 1979]
> View attachment 139880
> 
> Conductor: Sir Colin Davis
> Orchestra: Boston Symphony Orchestra


This cycle does not get as much positive feedback as I think it deserves ........


----------



## realdealblues

HenryPenfold said:


> This cycle does not get as much positive feedback as I think it deserves ........


I always thought it was viewed favorable, but felt it maybe didn't get talked about much in recent history.

Bernstein (New York), Berglund (Bournemouth), Blomstedt (San Francisco) and Davis (Boston) are my 4 favorite Sibelius cycles and I've always felt you couldn't go wrong any of them.


----------



## HenryPenfold

realdealblues said:


> I always thought it was viewed favorable, but felt *it maybe didn't get talked about much* in recent history.
> 
> Bernstein (New York), Berglund (Bournemouth), Blomstedt (San Francisco) and Davis (Boston) are my 4 favorite Sibelius cycles and I've always felt you couldn't go wrong any of them.


Yes, that's probably more accurate


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> Fray is great! He has a killer CD on Erato/Virgin of two Bach suites and two shorter works by Boulez. I would highly recommend it even if you're not a big fan of Boulez. He makes the pieces sound quite listenable.


Thanks! I will look it up!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Max Richter - Voices (Sampling via Spotify)









What I heard so far is quite good!!!


----------



## Dimace

The3Bs said:


> Thanks! I will look it up!!!


Look for Walter Frey also... Big pianist. The ''Freys'' is a name with great tradition in music, especially in Switzerland. We have also the good composer and pianist Emil Frey. And of course, our friend the young David, the pianist.


----------



## The3Bs

realdealblues said:


> I always thought it was viewed favorable, but felt it maybe didn't get talked about much in recent history.
> 
> Bernstein (New York), Berglund (Bournemouth), Blomstedt (San Francisco) and Davis (Boston) are my 4 favorite Sibelius cycles and I've always felt you couldn't go wrong any of them.


I would also add Berglund/Helsinki and Anthony Collins as a very good cycles...
Listening now to Symphony 7 from (CD2):


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> Look for Walter Frey also... Big pianist. The ''Freys'' is a name with great tradition in music, especially in Switzerland. We have also the good composer and pianist Emil Frey. And of course, our friend the young David, the pianist.


Thank you!
Anything in particular has impressed you? What have you heard from Walter Frey that would be representative of his way with music?


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Violin Concerto & Violin Sonata No. 3* Vengerov & Barnboim with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra on TELDEC









Ah! the Brahms violin concerto. In my youth I thought that there really were only two violin concertos that matter, the Beethoven and the Brahms. My tastes in 19th century violin concerto probably hasn't changed that much, but I now favor 20th century concertos.]

Pretty solid accounts here.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> *Bartok* - Concerto For Orchestra
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, *Rafael Kubelik*. Deutsche Grammophon.
> 
> This is a recent purchase, arrived today. I ordered it following David Hurwitz's review on YouTube.
> 
> I have only played it through twice today, but I think it's going to be a recording I'll be coming back to often.


An excellent performance of the Concerto - I have it in the Boston SO DG complete recordings box which contains a good number of other treasures.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rambler said:


> *Anton Bruckner: Symphony No 4 'Romantic'* Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Claudio Abbado on DG
> View attachment 139877
> 
> 
> A fine recording of the Bruckner 4. I always think this symphony is a gateway into Bruckner's world. Or perhaps a dead end - I have a friend whose approval of Bruckner begins and ends with this symphony. It's funny because I found my way into Bruckner with the seventh symphony, but this hasn't been appreciated by my friend!


Bruckner 4 was the gateway for me. I haven't heard any of Abbado's Bruckner but you've piqued my interest. I'll have to check out that recording.


----------



## Joe B

Symphony No. 1 from this box set:


----------



## Guest

Astonishing playing by any standards, but especially for someone who was 82 at the time!


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Fray is great! He has a killer CD on Erato/Virgin of two Bach suites and two shorter works by Boulez. I would highly recommend it even if you're not a big fan of Boulez. He makes the pieces sound quite listenable.


I agree this is a fabulous disc - the Bach and Boulez combination works amazing well.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album with Haydn op. 76/1-3 played by a new favorite: the Chiaroscuro quartet!


----------



## Malx

Streamed via Qobuz:

Mahler, Das Klagende Lied - LSO Boulez.
Boulez and his troops do as good a job as any I have heard of holding the sprawling first part of this work together.









Here endeth a very enjoyable days listening - now to bed!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> An excellent performance of the Concerto - I have it in the Boston SO DG complete recordings box which contains a good number of other treasures.[/QUOTENew to me ....
> 
> Can a mod delete this post - it's gone wrong


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Orchestral Excerpts from Der Ring des Nibelungen. George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

I so love this CD. Absolutely killer performances of great orchestral music. Man, I need to quit dithering and pick a Ring cycle to purchase. I'm leaning toward Solti/Vienna/Decca.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 8
Many singers
Staatskapelle Berlin/Pierre Boulez

I do find this a superb performance. It induces greater frisson in me than any other I know. I am in awe every time I hear it. The conducting is especially amazing, the orchestra and choirs are top shelf with plenty of passionate expression, and it's a very good recording overall.

However, I admit it's not quite the finest collection of solo singers available. None are bad, some are incredible, but collectively the vocal soloists fall just slightly short of some of the other best alternatives.

Highly recommended nonetheless!


----------



## Dimace

The3Bs said:


> Thank you!
> Anything in particular has impressed you? What have you heard from Walter Frey that would be representative of his way with music?


We are speaking for contemporary Swiss music. (Otmar Schoeck, Walter Courvoisier, Adolf Brunner, etc)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Brahms: Symphony #3
Jiří Bělohlávek & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## senza sordino

The last couple of mornings:

Bruckner Symphony no 4









Bruckner Symphony no 8, from the May 2020 issue of BBC Music Magazine









Mahler Symphony no 4









Strauss Sinfonia Domestica and Macbeth









Schoenberg Verklarte Nacht and Pelleas and Melisande


----------



## flamencosketches

*Luciano Berio*: Laborintus II. Giorgio Bernasconi, Gruppo Contrechamps

A gloriously insanity patchwork. Pure Berio, maybe not his most successful work.



senza sordino said:


> The last couple of mornings:
> 
> Bruckner Symphony no 4
> 
> Bruckner Symphony no 8, from the May 2020 issue of BBC Music Magazine
> 
> Mahler Symphony no 4
> 
> Strauss Sinfonia Domestica and Macbeth
> 
> Schoenberg Verklarte Nacht and Pelleas and Melisande


Nice! I like the late German Romantic theme of it all. I've heard none of those recordings save the last but they all pique my interest. I've heard great things about the Maazel Mahler 4.


----------



## Bkeske

Breaking out one of the RCO Live sets....


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 4 in B-flat, Op. 60
Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel

My favorite performances on period instruments! These are muscular without being overdriven, stylish without becoming mannered, sensitive and graceful without becoming dainty. The performance quality and conducting are top shelf.


----------



## Dimace

In another thread in our community, we are writing our opinions (and voting) about the greatest pianist in history. Such pianist doesn't exist (this is my opinion, of course, with Liszt exception) but there are MANY amazing performers, who has written history or are still writing. One of then, is my beloved and third contemporary favorite pianist (after Cyprien & Francesco) *the great Cuban Meister, Jorge Luis Prats! *Prats's dexterity reminds me the immortal Earl. It is playing the piano the same way is eating his loved burritos. I consider it also a kind of mentor for me, despite I didn't have lessons with him. The reason is that he visited our conservatory some years ago and I had the chance to listen to him and steal some elements from his unique technique. Jorge is also very cultivated as personality and the women love him. A real gentleman. Here I have for you two videos with him (the first from Miami) I'm sure that you will love him like I did.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139901


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

7 Bagatelles for Piano, op. 33
Rondo No. 1 in C, op. 51
Allegretto in C minor, WoO 53
11 Bagatelles for Piano, op. 119
6 Bagatelles for Piano, op. 126
Klavierstücke in B flat, WoO 60
Bagatelle in A minor, WoO 59 "Für Elise"

Alfred Brendel, piano

1997


----------



## Bkeske

More from the RCO Live set, after the first CD, I wanted more....


----------



## Neo Romanza

_The Late Pieces_










From one of the most astonishing sets in recorded music history:


----------



## 13hm13

Donizetti‬ - Don Pasquale, Sinfonia (Kurt Masur)

Better hurry up and watch this before YouTube pulls it for "black face" ...


----------



## 13hm13

Lovely and touching ....

Donizetti - Miserere - Jozsef Maklari


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Handel Variations

Murray Perahia (piano)

His long experience with Bach's keyboard works gives him a natural point of entry to the Variations on a Theme of Handel, which is taken at quite fast tempos...Yet Perahia never draws attention.


----------



## Bkeske

Have not listened to these in a while....

Symphony #98 recorded in 1945 @ NBC Studio 8-H (broadcast)

Symphony #101 "Clock" recorded in 1929 @ Carnegie Hall


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Canons and Musical Jokes

Stefan Tauber (tenor), Martin Weiser (bass), Franz Schneckenleitner (bass), Wolfgang Däuble (cello), Thomas Holmes (piano), Claudia Schlemmer (soprano), Luka Kusztrich (violin), Benjamin Lichtenegger (violin), Lara Kusztrich (violin), Dominik Hellsberg (violin)

Cantus Novus Wien, Ensemble Tamanial


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Lieder

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Julius Drake (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto in D major & Romances

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Pinchas Zukerman (violin)

English Chamber Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah ( in German)

Lucia Popp (soprano), Brigitte Fassbaender (mezzo), Robert Gambill (tenor), Robert Holl (bass)

Sudfunkchor & Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Neville Marriner


----------



## The3Bs

David Fray ‎- Bach / Boulez









David Fray

First listen (via Spotify).
Thanks for those who brought this to my attention...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various non-orchestral songs and other vocal works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

_On this Island_ - cycle of five songs for tenor and piano op.11 [Texts: W. H. Auden] (1937):
_(4) Cabaret Songs_ for medium voice and piano WoO [Texts: W. H. Auden] (1937-39):
Eight other songs for tenor and piano to texts of W.H. Auden WoO (c. 1937-43): ***

(*** includes one song in which the tenor is joined by a mezzo-soprano)










Seven unpublished songs for voice and piano to texts of William Blake (1935), Peter Burra (1937), Arthur Waley, after Po-Chui-i (1938), 2 x Thomas Lovell Beddoes (1942), Louis MacNiece (1942) and Ronald Duncan (1945):
Three songs for voice and piano from the incidental music for the 'anti-masque' _This Way to the Tomb_ [Texts: Ronald Duncan] WoO (1945):










_The Holy Sonnets of John Donne_ - cycle of nine songs for tenor and piano op.35 (1945):
_Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo_ - song cycle for tenor and piano op.22 (1940):
_Winter Words_ - cycle of eight songs for tenor and piano op.52 [Texts: Thomas Hardy] (1953):
Two other songs for tenor and piano to texts of Thomas Hardy (1953):










_Canticle I: My Beloved is Mine_ for tenor and piano op.40 [Text: Francis Quarles] (1947):
_Canticle II: Abraham and Isaac_ for alto/countertenor, contralto and piano op.51 [Text: anon. from the Chester Miracle Play] (1952):
_Canticle III: Still Falls the Rain_ for tenor, horn and piano [Text: Edith Sitwell] op.55 (1954):
_The Heart of the Matter_ for narrator, tenor, horn, and piano WoO [Text: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1956 - rev. by Peter Pears 1983):










_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 1: British Isles_ - seven songs for soprano/tenor and piano WoO (1942):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 2: France_ - eight songs for voice and piano WoO (1942):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 3: British Isles_ - seven songs for voice and piano WoO (1945-46):
Three unpublished folk song arrangements for soprano, tenor and piano WoO (1942):
One unpublished folk song arrangement for voice and piano WoO (1945 or 1946):


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Martinů: Symphony #3
Jiří Bělohlávek & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Some classic English song cycles sung by Mark Padmore, who seems to have the perfect voice for this repertoire.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Fantasie

David Fray (piano), with Jacques Rouvier (piano)

Allegro in A minor 'Lebensstürme', D947
Duo in A minor, Allegro 'Lebensstürme', D947
Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940
Hungarian Melody in B minor D817
Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D894

BBC Music Magazine Awards Issue 2015

The pianism is exemplary. David Fray has probably never hit an ugly note, nor failed to produce textures of luminous clarity and seductive depth and colour...Beautiful, certainly, in its way; but static.

Gramophone Magazine May 2015

David Fray is alive to the way the music moves at every point and skilled at evoking worlds of sound beyond the piano…Jacques Rouvier was David Fray's teacher. They make superb duettists, and I think one would have to go back to Murray Perahia and Radu Lupu - long ago - to find a far-reaching version of the F minor Fantasia as fine as theirs.


----------



## sonance

Charles-Marie Widor (1844 - 1937)

chamber music

- Piano Trio (1875)
- Soirs d'Alsace (four pieces for violin and cello, with piano accompaniment; 1908)
- Quatre Pièces en trio (pub. 1890)
Trio Parnassus (mdg)










- Piano Quintet (1868, pub. 1890)
Ilona Prunyi, piano; New Budapest Quartet (naxos)










- Suite in E minor (1912)
- Cello Sonata (1907)
Peter Bruns, cello; Annegret Kuttner, piano (hänssler)










orchestral music

- Piano Concerto no. 1 (1876)
- Fantasy for piano and orchestra (1889)
- Piano Concerto no. 2 (1905)
Martin Roscoe, piano; BBC Concert Orchestra/Martin Yates (dutton)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some more Chiaroscura Quartet, this time Schubert and Death and the Maiden <3


----------



## canouro

*Mozart: Litanies, Vespers, Oratorios, Cantatas & Masonic Music*
God is our refuge, motet for chorus, K. 20
Kyrie for chorus & orchestra in F major, K. 33
Scande coeli limina, offertory for soprano, chorus & orchestra, K. 34
Cibavit eos, antiphon for chorus & organ, K. 44
Veni Sancti Spiritus, for soloists, chorus & orchestra, K. 47
Inter natos mulierum, offertory for chorus & orchestra, K. 72
Miserere, for soloists & continuo, K. 85
Quaerite primum regnum Dei, antiphon for chorus, K. 86
Kyrie for chorus & continuo in D minor (possibly spurious), K. 90
Kyrie for chorus & orchestra in D major (fragment), K. 91
Regina coeli, antiphon for soprano, chorus & orchestra, K. 108
Benedictus sit Deus, offertory for soprano, chorus & orchestra, K. 117

_Michael Christfried Winkler, Dagmar Schellenberger-Ernst, René Pape, Rosemarie Lang, 
Ralph Eschrig, MDR Sinfonieorchester, Leipzig Radio Choir, Herbert Kegel_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Luciano Berio*: Chemins I (su Sequenza II) for harp & orchestra; Sequenza III for solo voice. Anna Verkholantseva, Martyn Brabbins, Vienna RSO; Cathy Berberian

Fascinating music always. Excited to explore Berio further. I finally ordered a disc w/ his Sinfonia and will be spending time with that when it arrives.


----------



## The3Bs

Schubert & Liszt - David Fray









David Fray

Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
Liszt: 12 Lieder Von Fr. Schubert, S558 / R243: No. 3. Du bist die Ruh
Liszt: Schwanengesang - 14 Lieder Von Franz Schubert, S560 / R245: No. 12. Der Doppelganger
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178

Fantastic!!! The Wanderer is one of the best I heard in ages!!! The 2 song transcriptions are played with much feel making the piano tone sing. 
In what regards the Liszt sonata .... I need to listen again.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Trumpet Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Michael Laird (trumpet), William Houghton (trumpet), Tess Miller (oboe), Celia Nicklin (oboe)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown


----------



## The3Bs

J.S. Bach ‎- Partitas Bwv 826 & 830, Toccata Bwv 911









David Fray

Still on... but I like what I heard...


----------



## millionrainbows

Berio: Piano Music; Andrea Lucchesini, piano (Avie), rec. 2004.


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> Berio: Piano Music; Andrea Lucchesini, piano (Avie), rec. 2004.


Whoa. I didn't know there was any Berio piano music. I need to check this out...

Moving onto something entirely different...:










*Eduard Tubin*: Symphony No.4 in A major, "Sinfonia lirica". Neeme Järvi, Musikselskabet "Harmonien" Bergen

The killer live (radio?) performance that started it all as far as Järvi's now monumental Tubin cycle, a series which has made Tubin a favorite composer of many. I wouldn't go as far as to say that but he is a brilliant symphonist. It seems to me that he must have been heavily influenced by Sibelius, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: The Three-Cornered Hat & Nights in the Gardens of Spain

Alejandra Gómez Ordaz (mezzo), Jorge Federico Osorio (piano)

Orchestra of the Americas, Carlos Miguel Prieto


----------



## Shosty

Franz Schubert - Symphony No. 8 in B minor D 759 
Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 92 in G major "Oxford"

George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## canouro

*Cherubini:* Missa Solemnis In D Minor (For Prince Esterházy) (1811)

_Camilla Tilling, Sara Fulgoni, Kurt Streit, Tómas Tómasson, Andreas Schulist, Azuko Suzuki,
Riccardo Muti, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Bavarian Radio Chorus_


----------



## Enthusiast

Finishing off the early Schubert symphonies from this set - nos. 4 and 5. I also listened to the Unfinished but didn't finish it! I find it a rather boring account (but so many accounts are).









Then for the Saturday Symphony - this version of Martinu's 3rd ... but I also listened to the other symphonies on the disc.


----------



## flamencosketches

Shosty said:


> View attachment 139925
> 
> 
> Franz Schubert - Symphony No. 8 in B minor D 759
> Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 92 in G major "Oxford"
> 
> George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra


Good idea:










*Joseph Haydn*: Symphony No.92 in G major, the "Oxford". George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero: Tre commedie goldoniane

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Christian Benda

Time for something completely different.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Joseph Haydn*: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat major, H7e/1. Mark Bennett, Trevor Pinnock, the English Concert

OK, maybe Pinnock's Haydn is growing on me. I suppose I should give his famous recordings of the "Sturm und Drangs" a shot.


----------



## millionrainbows

Verdi: Nabucco, Riccardo Muti (EMI 2-CD, rec. 1978, ADD)

This opera makes sense to me, because it is all "songs" that make musical sense, not detached, arhythmic dialogue which is intoned or half-sung over a chord, with a few "ha ha ha!"s thrown in, like some operas. This is my most successful encounter with a traditional opera thus far. Recommended for all opera novices.


----------



## canouro

*Duo Piano Extravaganza - Martha Argerich & Friends*

Mozart: Andante And Five Variations For Piano Duet In G, K.501
Debussy: En blanc et noir, L.134 - for 2 pianos
_Martha Argerich, Stephen Kovacevich_

Rachmaninov: Suite No.2 For 2 Pianos, Op.17 
_Martha Argerich, Nelson Freire_

Bartók: Concerto for 2 Pianos, Percussion, and Orchestra
_Martha Argerich, Nelson Freire, Jan Labordus, Jan Pustjens,
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, David Zinman_


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> OK, maybe Pinnock's Haydn is growing on me. I suppose I should give his famous recordings of the "Sturm und Drangs" a shot.


You really should. Hours of pleasure ahead of you.


----------



## Vasks

*Riisager - Little Overture (Bernardi/CBC)
Nielsen - Flute Concerto (Nicolet/Philips)
Schierbeck - Prelude for Strings (Schmidt/dacapo)
Hoffding - Evolution (Cramer/dacapo)*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.4 in G major. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra

I love Klemperer's darker take on Mahler's 4th, in which the first movement is just as long as the third and the whole work takes on the tone of a kind of danse macabre, resolving in a kind of otherworldly redemption (even if I don't like Schwarzkopf's voice all that much here). Very different from the other 4ths I know and love.

Edit: and yes, the label chose the same painting that I use as my avatar for their album artwork.


----------



## Malx

After yesterdays predominantly 20th century selections something more 19th century:

Dvorak, Symphony No 9 which concludes my journey through the Belohlavek box:


----------



## Enthusiast

My second spin of this lovely disc.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Enthusiast said:


> Finishing off the early Schubert symphonies from this set - nos. 4 and 5. I also listened to the Unfinished but didn't finish it! I find it a rather boring account (but so many accounts are).
> 
> View attachment 139927
> 
> 
> Then for the Saturday Symphony - this version of Martinu's 3rd ... but I also listened to the other symphonies on the disc.
> 
> View attachment 139928


Interesting word choice: this recording is touted as a 'historical recording" (meaning, simply, old or from the past) and not, apparently, a historic one (being important or influential). Whatever, I wants the precious!


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé/ Rapsodie Espagnole/Pavane pour une infante défunte

Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berio, various pieces.*

This Boulez collection has been a pleasant surprise. Outside of the Handel and Beethoven (just my personal opinion, of course), this has been consistently engaging and very well recorded.


----------



## sonance

Charles-Marie Widor (1844 - 1937), continued

- Violin concerto (1877)
- Symphony no. 1 (1870)
Sergey Levitin, violin; Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Martin Yates (dutton)










- Cello Concerto (1878)
- Symphony no. 2 (1882)
Torleif Thedéen, cello; Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Martin Yates (dutton)










and finally (my only organ work by Widor) the organ symphony with the famous toccata:

- Symphony no. 5 (1879)
David Briggs (bbc music)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Enthusiast said:


> My second spin of this lovely disc.
> 
> View attachment 139932


This is most tempting as Hahn and Duparc rate sky high with me. (If you have not heard Hahn's delightful, tuneful _Ciboulette_ it is earnestly recommended. However, I was disappointed with Gens' _Nuit d'étoiles_ (Fauré, Debussy, Poulenc), performance and recording-wise, even sold it back to my CD shop, that's a rare event...


----------



## millionrainbows

Tarquinio Merula: Madrigals. The cover art is so _cute..._Oh, my God, I just realized: the rabbit is a fertility symbol!


​


----------



## Enthusiast

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Interesting word choice: this recording is touted as a 'historical recording" (meaning, simply, old or from the past) and not, apparently, a historic one (being important or influential). Whatever, I wants the precious!


You do see used copies around, usually not so cheap. I bought mine for a good price a year or two ago from a seller in Germany via Discogs. The sound is OK but Ancerl recorded 5 and 6 later and in better sound than these. His Martinu - like much of his music making - is a must have for me.


----------



## starthrower

I chose this recording over Trio Wanderer and a couple of others after some comparisons. Now that I've received the CD it sounds like I made the right choice. It's a keeper!


----------



## Enthusiast

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> This is most tempting as Hahn and Duparc rate sky high with me. (If you have not heard Hahn's delightful, tuneful _Ciboulette_ it is earnestly recommended. However, I was disappointed with Gens' _Nuit d'étoiles_ (Fauré, Debussy, Poulenc), performance and recording-wise, even sold it back to my CD shop, that's a rare event...


I don't know what to say! I nearly always enjoy Gens ... . This particular disc (Néère) is quite new and was well-reviewed but if this partnership has disappointed you before maybe you should hold back.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Sonata sopr'Il Soggeto Reale, from Musikalisches Opfer, BWV 1079. Jordi Savall, le Concert des Nations.

I'm not sure if Savall is as a rule the most convincing Bachian in the world, but it seems certain to me that this recording of the Musical Offering is by far the most successful I've heard. He makes it sound like music of great intensity and passion, rather than some kind of strict academic exercise. Just a killer performance.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 139935


*Jean Sibelius*

Kullervo

Soile Isokoski, soprano
Tommi Hakala, baritone
YL Male Voice Choir
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam, conductor

2008


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Sonata sopr'Il Soggeto Reale, from Musikalisches Opfer, BWV 1079. Jordi Savall, le Concert des Nations.
> 
> I'm not sure if Savall is as a rule the most convincing Bachian in the world, but it seems certain to me that this recording of the Musical Offering is by far the most successful I've heard. He makes it sound like music of great intensity and passion, rather than some kind of strict academic exercise. Just a killer performance.


I listened to the same disc the other day. As you say, it is excellent. The work is a favourite of mine and I have a few discs of it that I like a lot.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> I listened to the same disc the other day. As you say, it is excellent. The work is a favourite of mine and I have a few discs of it that I like a lot.


I also have Marriner/ASMF, a totally un-HIP rendition, but I like it too. I think this is one of Bach's best works. Like the Art of Fugue, the utter mastery of counterpoint that he manages to pull off is just unbelievable, an unmatched technical feat in music. What a virtuosic mind he had.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I reckon that as good counsel, sadly; _thanks_, Enthusiast. :tiphat: I do not want to spoil a party! I checked on reviews of _Nuits_, and discovered I was not alone.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> Tarquinio Merula: Madrigals. The cover art is so _cute..._


Today we'd just call it a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Enthusiast said:


> You do see used copies around, usually not so cheap. I bought mine for a good price a year or two ago from a seller in Germany via Discogs. The sound is OK but Ancerl recorded 5 and 6 later and in better sound than these. His Martinu - like much of his music making - is a must have for me.


So happy there's love for Martinů, here! He's in my Top Ten!


----------



## pianozach

*Mozart Symphony 41 Jupiter

*Youtube

Unknown artist

iTunes hangs up on my occasionally, and I have to ForceQuit it, then it takes a little while to reboot as it checks its library, so I got impatient and went with Mozart, of which I've never heard anything I DIDN'T like.

I was actually going to listen to the soundtrack for *Around the World in 80 Days* by *Victor Young*, but maybe later.


----------



## Enthusiast

This one is incredibly good! I resisted for a long time because I was a little slow in recognising Dausgaard as a genius and I had the feeling that the recordings I had of Kullervo were as good as it could get. I was wrong!


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Holst*: Symphony in F major, Op. 8 "The Cotswolds"
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Davis

Genial but frankly brilliant early Holst.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Am enjoying still my Zemlinskython: his _Two movements for string quintet_, followed by _Maiblumen blühten überall_ for soprano and string sextet.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Nielsen - Symphony No. 3 "Espansiva"*
Leonard Bernstein/Royal Danish Orchestra

I'm still working on hearing all of Nielsen's symphonies, but this and the 5th are definitely my favorites so far. I can think of few composers who mixed energy and lyricism so effectively. I hear some Tchaikovsky, some Prokofiev, some early Sibelius, and Nielsen's distinct language that conjures up visions of sprawling, idyllic Danish landscapes.

Now playing...

*Strauss - Four Last Songs*
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf/George Szell/BRSO

This is one of those recordings that gets me in a rut because I love it so much. I need to do some more exploring of recordings but I'm always absolutely gripped by the poetry on display here.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Martinů: Symphony #3
Neeme Järvi & Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## Knorf

*Roland de Lassus*: _Lagrime di San Pietro_
Ensemble Vocal de Européen, Phillippe Herrewghe

This past week's early music listening thread selection. I almost picked it myself! Magnificent music, this madrigal cycle is perhaps Lassus's greatest achievement, and that's really saying something. Monteverdi is just around the corner!


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Leonhardt Bach to end my listening for today.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and the day before I was listening to five CDs by the conductor-less Orpheus Chamber Orchestra:

1. *Rossini*: _Overtures_
2. *Haydn*: _Symphonies #45"Farewell"_ and _#81_
3. *Bartok*: _Divertimento_; _Romanian Folk Dances_; *Janacek*: _Mladi for Six Wind Instruments_
4. *Schoenberg*: _Transfigured Night_; _Chamber Symphony #1 & 2_
5. *Vivaldi*: _The Four Seasons_, _Violin Concerto in G minor_ (w/Sarah Chang, violin)

All very good stuff; and even the Bartok and Janacek is pretty upbeat. The Schoenberg is not bouncy like the Rossini, Haydn or Vivaldi, but the _Transfigured Night_ is very listenable, garden-variety late Romantic fare before Schoenberg abandoned tonality. The Chamber Symphony are a bit more far-out.


----------



## Eramire156

*In a Wagarian state of mind..*

this past week it was listening to the Solti ring cycle, which I finished up yesterday









today a little more Wagner, sung by the soprano *Maria Müller*


----------



## Guest

Very good. I've enjoyed every piece I've heard by him.


----------



## The3Bs

Mozart:
Le nozze di Figaro - Overture (p) 1950
Serenade No.13 in G, K.525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik' (p) 1947
Clarinet Concerto in A, K.622 (p) 1951
Symphony No.39 in E flat, K.543 (p) 1951

CD6 (mono) from:








Leopold Wlach - Clarinet Concerto
Herbert von Karajan
Wiener Philharmoniker

Getting back to this BIG box and back where I left it...
I will restate what I said before light, dynamic and exciting music making. Only the Mozart 39th suffers here and there from some sluggishness....


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Rhapsodies Op.79 & Piano Pieces Op. 117-119* Radu Lupu on Decca









Sublime Brahms. Music of much introspection. Music that seems to sum up a life. Maybe music for older people? I heard it first around the age of twelve, and loved it immediately. Maybe I was born old!

An excellent performance.


----------



## The3Bs

Mozart:
Three German Dances, K.605 - No.3 in C 'Die Schlittenfahrt' (p) 1989
Six German Dances, K.600 - No.5 in G 'Der Kanarienvogel' (p) 1989
Symphony No.33 in B flat, K.319 (p)1947

Schubert:
Symphony No.9 in C, D.944 'The Great' (p)1949

CD5 (mono) from:








Herbert von Karajan
Wiener Philharmoniker

This CD contains one of the various works that pushed me into buying this box, the Schubert 9th. 
The Mozart is quite charming even with a big orchestral approach... 
The Schubert 9th starts a little slow to my liking but once the "motor" has warmed up it turns out to be as good as I expected (better than the on in the recent DG disc i got with the 8 and 9th).
Ok the sound is mono and the recording is bit recessed making us think we are listening at a distance but once our (mine) ears adapted then we have a fully enjoyable 9th. There is no holding in the tuttis and once again this is a big orchestra approach, but I find myself vocalizing along in many places....


----------



## HenryPenfold

*William Walton* - Belshazzar's Feast
Bryn Terfel, Andrew Litton, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Chorus. Decca


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Martinu: Symphonies 3 &4. Jirí Belohlávek, BBC Symphonie Orchestra. For Saturday Symphony; I listened to the third and wanted more so continued with the fourth. Excellent performances and recording.










Hindemith: String Quartet Nos. 1, 4. Amar Quartet. This is an excellent set and well worth hearing.










Beethoven: Symphonies 1,2,3. Jochum, Royal Concertgebouw. I love Jochum's Beethoven, nothing flashy, just performing the score beautifully. This along with his Berlin set are two of my favourite complete sets. Recommended.










Mendelssohn: Piano Trios 1 & 2. Julia Fischer/Daniel Müller-Schott/Jonathan Gilad. This are my favourtite performance of these works. Superb playing and highly recommended.










Amy Beach, Louis Farrenc, Rebecca Clarke. Piano trios. Neave Trio. A favourite album here, fine ensemble work. Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4
*

This was a surprise. I didn't expect to find Mahler in this set. I'm listening in the background, so I'm not concentrating on details, but so far, it sounds great, and each instrument has a distinguishable timbre, which you need in Mahler.


----------



## Rambler

*Delius: Florida Suite & North Country Sketches* Ulster Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on Chandos









Florida Suite is an apprentice work. Although written in Europe (Leipzig) the inspiration came from his time managing an orange grove in Florida. Quite fresh sounding, almost naive sounding music.

The North Country Sketches are an evocation of landscapes in Northern England. A mature work.

Excellent performances and recording


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sergei Taneyev or Tanejew (as the Germans call him) is a nice composer! Listening to string quintet op. 14 with Utrecht String Quartet & Pieter Wispelwey on extra cello.


----------



## canouro

*Christoph Willibald Gluck ‎- Orfeo Ed Euridice*
Bernarda Fink, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Veronica Cangemi, 
RIAS-Kammerchor, Freiburger Barockorchester, René Jacobs


----------



## Knorf

*Roberto Gerhard*: Symphony No. 3 "Collages" (orchestra with electronics), Piano Concerto, _Epithalamion_
Geoffrey Tozer
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Matthias Bamert

Terrific late-career symphony from this superb composer.


----------



## Rambler

*Salut d'Amor & other Elgar favourites* Nigel Kennedy on Chandos
















The favourites here mainly works from early on in Elgar's composing career - inconsequential but having a certain dated charm

The Sonata for Violin and Piano - well it's a favourite of mine but maybe not the general music listener. One of the late chamber works. Rather a pity Elgar didn't produce more mature chamber music.

A cracking performance by Nigel Kennedy. I might find his adopted persona rather irritating, but he can certainly play the violin!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various non-orchestral songs and other vocal works part two of two for tonight.

_Um Mitternacht_ - song for voice and piano [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (c. 1960):
Realisation of _Lord! I Have Sinned_ by Pelham Humfreys for voice and harp/piano WoO (1975):
Realisation of _Hymn to God the Father_ by Pelham Humfreys for voice and harp/piano WoO (1975):
Realisation of _A Hymn on Divine Musick_ by William Croft for voice and harp/piano WoO (1975):










Two unpublished folk arrangements songs for tenor, soprano and piano WoO (1950s):
_The Holly and the Ivy_ - version for soprano and piano WoO (????):
Two unpublished folk song arrangements for tenor, piano and cello WoO (????):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 4: Moore's Irish Melodies_ - ten songs for soprano/tenor and piano WoO (1957-58):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 5: British Isles_ - five songs for soprano/tenor and piano WoO (bet. 1951 and 1958):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 6: England_ - six songs for tenor and guitar WoO (bet. 1956 and 1958):
Eight folk song arrangements for high voice and harp WoO (1976):










_Canticle IV: Journey of the Magi_ for countertenor, tenor, baritone, and piano op.86 [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1971):
_Canticle V: The Death of Saint Narcissus_ for tenor and harp op.89 [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1974):










_Sechs Hölderlin-Fragmente_ - cycle of six songs for high voice and piano op.61 [Texts: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1958):
_The Poet's Echo_ - cycle of six songs for high voice and piano op.76 [Texts: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1965):
_A Birthday Hansel_ - cycle of seven songs for high voice and harp op.92 [Texts: Robert Burns] (1975):


----------



## starthrower

2012 CD Re-issue. Originally released on CBS Records 1980


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*: Piano Concerto No.2 in C minor, op.18. Sviatoslav Richter, Stanislaw Wislocki, Warsaw National Philharmonic

Man what a recording. Very dark and heavy, but Richter never loses the long line of Rachmaninov's deep lyricism.



Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 4
> *
> 
> This was a surprise. I didn't expect to find Mahler in this set. I'm listening in the background, so I'm not concentrating on details, but so far, it sounds great, and each instrument has a distinguishable timbre, which you need in Mahler.
> 
> View attachment 139948


Reiner's Mahler 4 is one of the best!!


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Concertos No. 4 in G major, Op. 58 and No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73
Emil Gilels
Philharmonia Orchestra, Leopold Ludwig


----------



## Guest

Pianist Yury Favorin playing Medtner's "Night Wind" Sonata. Wow--what a hair-raising performance. Mine is an MP3--found it online somewhere, but I don't recall the site. Very good sound, considering. I'd like to find a CD of it, though. No cover, but here's a picture of the pianist.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Vier letzte Lieder; Metamorphosen. Jessye Norman, Kurt Masur, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig; Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

Listening to a bit of great, late Strauss. What a composer. In his latter day works he seemed to touch on a kind of rarefied space, but ever since the beginning he was always unique.


----------



## Bkeske

May play some of the Ravel offerings in this set next.

edit: and did.


----------



## WVdave

Tchaïkovsky; Symphony No. 6 In B Minor ("Pathetique")
Eugene Ormandy Conducts The Philadelphia Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5495, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1960.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies NO.9 /10/11 /12 etc

Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati


----------



## 13hm13

Sym 1 on this:

Eduard Tubin - Symphony No. 1; Balalaika Concerto; Music for Strings - Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Louis Lortie (piano & direction)

Orchestre Symphonique de Québec


----------



## Rogerx

Moszkowski and Paderewski

Piers Lane (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Jerzy Maksymiuk


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Music For Films

St Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin

Music for the Movies
Our Town
Prairie Journal
The Heiress Suite
The Red Pony - Film Music (Suite)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## Malx

This morning I decided to open a box I hadn't visited for years (shame on me). This is largely because there have been so many newer cellists on the block recorded in modern sound that have been taking my attention - however this week I intend dipping into this box and a box of recordings I have of Piatigorsky.

- Delius Cello Concerto with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Sir Malcolm Sargent.
- Saint-Saens Cello Concerto No 1 with the New Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Daniel 
Barenboim.
- Matthias Georg Monn, Cello Concerto in G minor with the LSO conducted by Sir John Barbirolli.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various orchestral songs for late morning and early afternoon.

_Quatre Chansons Françaises_ for soprano and orchestra WoO [Texts: Victor Hugo/Paul Verlaine] (1928):










_Our Hunting Fathers_ - cycle of five songs for tenor and orchestra op.8 [Texts: Thomas Ravenscroft/W. H. Auden/anon.] (1936):










_Les Illuminations_ - song cycle in nine sections for tenor and strings op.18 [Texts: Arthur Rimbaud] (1939):
_Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings_ op.31 [Texts: Charles Cotton/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/William Blake/anon. 15th. c. English/Ben Jonson/John Keats] (1943):
_Nocturne_ - cycle of eight songs for tenor, seven obbligato instruments and strings op.60 [Texts: Percy Bysshe Shelley/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Samuel Taylor Coleridge/Thomas Middleton/William Wordsworth/Wilfred Owen/John Keats/William Shakespeare] (1958):










Fourteen folk songs arranged for voice and orchestra WoO (various dates):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A couple of vocal recitals.










Dame Maggie Teyte in concert, at the age of sixty no less! Teyte, a famous Mélisande who studied the role with Debussy himself, sings extended excerpts from the opera with piano accompaniment, singing all the roles. It shouldn't work, but somehow it does. It takes her the first song in the recital (Grétry's _Rose chérie_) to warm up, but thereafter you would never believe this was the voice of a sixty year old woman. The disc also includes privately recorded excerpts from Strauss's *Salome* also with piano, from when Teyte was preparing the role for Covent Garden about fifteen years earlier, a project that unofrtunately never came to fruition. Her bright, slivery soprano might just have been the voice Strauss imagined.










Another enterprising disc from Dawn Upshaw, who seems to have disappeared from the scene now. The centrepiece is Earl Kim's _Where grief slumbers_ written in 1982 for voice, harp and string orchestra, but here presented in a 1990 arrangement for voice, double string quartet and harp, and Upshaw is an ideal interpreter. She is equally at home in the rest of the programme; Falla's _Psyché_, Ravel's _Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé_, Stravinsky's _Two poems of Konstantin Bel'mont_ and _Three Japanese Lyrics_ and Delage's _Quatre poèmes hindous_, though here I slightly prefer the warmer tones of Dame Janet Baker. Nevertheless a thoroughly absorbing disc.


----------



## canouro

*Fantasia On Greensleeves*
Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Nicholas Kraemer


----------



## sonance

Jean Wiener [Wiéner] (1896 - 1982)

(my only work by this composer)

- Concerto no. 1 "Franco-Americain" (for piano and string orchestra; 1923)
Timon Altwegg, piano; Orchestre de Chambre de Toulouse/Gilles Colliard (guild)










Georges Martin Witkowski (1867 - 1943)

- String Quartet (1902)
- Piano Quintet (1898)
Marie-Josèphe Jude, piano; Quatuor Debussy (arion)










-------------------------
There is no French composer with x, y or z in my collection, so finally:

Fin - The End - Ende

It hasn't always been an easy task, sometimes exhausting or boring, but many more times it has been very enjoyable to re-listen to all French composers in my collection. In any case it has been rewarding to refresh the memory, to reassess or change a former impression/opinion. Sometimes I got aware that a certain composer or a main work by a composer is missing. I noted the names and will lend an ear to some Youtube clips. But without any pressure, just going along with my mood.

Right now I'm looking forward to other composers.


----------



## Shosty

Hildegard of Bingen - Symphoniae (Spiritual Songs)

Sequentia ensemble

This is fantastic music, thoroughly recommended to anyone interested in early music.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov - Departure

Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40

Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Presto Recording of the Week
12th October 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
Also Recommended
Building a Library
December 2018
Also Recommended
The Times Records of the Year
2018
The Guardian Classical Albums of the Year
2018
Winner - Concerto
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Concerto
Winner - Piano
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2019
Winner - Pia


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Trio Op 3 - Heifetz, Primrose, Piatigorsky.

Slightly sharp sound to these orginal jacket recordings however the playing is excellent and the ear soon adjusts. A little top end cut from from the Audiolab amp works a treat - not enough to ruin the balance just a delicate readjustment.

Original Jacket:








From this box:


----------



## Shosty

Dora Bright - Piano Concerto No. 1, Variations for Piano & Orchestra
Ruth Gipps - Piano Concerto in G minor Op. 34, Ambervalia Op. 70

Samantha Ward, Murray McLachlan
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Peebles

All are first listens for me. Currently enjoying Bright's piano concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Gernsheim: Violin Concertos Nos.1 & 2 & Fantasiestück, Op. 33

Linus Roth (violin)

Hamburger Symphoniker, Johannes Zurl

Wonderful music.


----------



## Malx

Schubert, String Quintet in C major D956.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012
> 
> István Várdai (cello)


This is so very good!!!
Thanks for pointing it out!!!


----------



## sonance

Cristóbal Halffter:

- Cello Concerto "No queda más que el silencio" ["Only silence is left"; dedicated to the memory of Federico Garcia Lorca]
- Elegias a la muerte de tres poetas españoles
Boris Pergamenschikow, cello: Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt/dir. Cristóbal Halffter (auvidis)


----------



## The3Bs

Sibelius - Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 43

CD2 (Spotify) from:









Eugene Ormandy (1972)
The Philadelphia Orchestra

I have been reading a bit about Sibelius symphony recordings and got curious about Ormandy's (1957) recording... Could not find it in Spotify so settled for this one...
It is quite a good one!!! Even though I feel it fails with the strings here and there ... was expecting more expressivness/power from the Cello section....

Of course I then, after further inspection of the above box, found out that the Ormandy (1957) is in CD7... OH! I am getting senile!!! Will queue that for later.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Octet

Modigliani Quartet, Sabine Meyer (clarinet), Bruno Schneider (horn), Dag Jensen (bassoon), Knut Erik Sundquist (double bass)


----------



## millionrainbows

Boulez/Barraqué; Pi-Hsien Chen (Telos). I've been trying to get this one over a year. Her recordings on HatArt are brilliant.


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven - Symphonies 1 & 2 
C.P.E. Bach - Symphonies H650 & H 666









Bernhard Forck
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

Bach - Symphony in F Major, H. 650, Wq. 175
Beethoven - Symphony No. 1, Op. 21
Bach - Symphony in G Major, H. 666, Wq. 183/4
Beethoven - Symphony No. 2, Op. 36

Another outstanding release from Akamus!!!
Smaller orchestra, but still with a lot to for for... played with gusto!!!!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 99

Viktoria Mullova (violin)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
André Previn
Recorded: 1988-06

"One of Mullova's greatest achievements on disc"


----------



## canouro

*Elgar:* Organ Sonata In G (Orchestrated By Gordon Jacob) / The Wand Of Youth
_Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley_


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## flamencosketches

sbmonty said:


>


Beautiful album artwork. I'm going to check it out on the strength of the cover alone. 

Current listening:










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Missa Solemnis in D major, op.123. John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir

This is definitely one of Gardiner's biggest triumphs as a conductor. What a recording. He is a really lucky conductor to have such great singers in his corner.


----------



## The3Bs

Chabrier: España - Rhapsody (p)1947
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - Fantasy Overture (p) 1947
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6 in B minor, Op.74 'Pathétique' (p) 1949

CD7 (mono) from:








Herbert von Karajan
Wiener Philharmoniker

These is a rather impressive CD... CD1 - 6 the mono sound required a little getting used to it. On this one the recording is much better!!!!
Not much to say about the Chabrier... do not know nor listen to it much but was quite nicely played and pleasing to listen.
In what regards the Tchaikovsky, this is a totally different picture!!! Big bold, brash!!!!! The Pathétique gets a very good rendition here... a rather pleasant surprise!!!! I will probably return to this CD.


----------



## Bourdon

*Music from Afghanistan and Iran, an old LP of mine, recordings that are now impossible to make.
*


----------



## Enthusiast

I bought this decades ago in an attempt to get into Schubert's lieder. It didn't work - I ended up being irritated by both the songs and - forgive me - Janet Baker! Much later it was full cycles (first of all Winterreise and then the others) that let to my getting this aspect of Schubert. Nowadays I love these two CDs!


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> I bought this decades ago in an attempt to get into Schubert's lieder. It didn't work - I ended up being irritated by both the songs and - forgive me - Janet Baker! Much later it was full cycles (first of all Winterreise and then the others) that let to my getting this aspect of Schubert. Nowadays I love these two CDs!
> 
> View attachment 139991


That looks like a must-have. If I hadn't been buying tons of Schubert Lieder CDs (& not listening to them...) already in recent times, I'd seek it out now and buy a copy. But thank you for putting that on my radar.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I bought this decades ago in an attempt to get into Schubert's lieder. It didn't work - I ended up being irritated by both the songs and - forgive me - Janet Baker! Much later it was full cycles (first of all Winterreise and then the others) that let to my getting this aspect of Schubert. Nowadays I love these two CDs!
> 
> View attachment 139991


I find it hard to believe someone was irritated by Janet Baker


----------



## sbmonty

flamencosketches said:


> Beautiful album artwork. I'm going to check it out on the strength of the cover alone.


CPO certainly have a way with artwork. Listening to this for the first time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Pastorale Sonata*

I've seen a lot of talk about the Levit cycle because of its low-cost download. I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 / Cello Concerto No. 2

Jerome Pernoo (cello)

Orchestre de Bretagne, Nicolas Chalvin


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I find it hard to believe someone was irritated by Janet Baker


I know! What can I say? I just wasn't comfortable with Schubert's Lieder.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Franz Lehar und Die Lustige Witwe!* With the great Nicolai Gedda and the beautiful Anneliese Rothenberger. SO & Chor der Bayerischen Rundfunks under Willy Mattes. (EMI 1X MC) Sunshine everywhere!!


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I know! What can I say? *I just wasn't comfortable with Schubert's Lieder.*


Make us two... (Of course Schubert he has composed hundreds and many of them are super! Janet is a big love of me. She is one of the best. But, like you, if I don't understand or like something, FFFF the voice).


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Sunday with Zemlinsky: Chailly's recording of the B flat major symphony (1897) is a study in contrasts with Conlon's - while I prefer the atmospheric qualities of the latter, there's much to be said for Chailly's greater definition and lingering affection for the first movement, two and a half minutes over Conlon's take. (No, this isn't like pop radio in the 60s when the dj would play two recordings of the same song and smash to smithereens the recording that drew fewer call-in votes - in this case, I don't want to be without either of them). A most stirring and affecting work; I'd quite forgotten its Dvořák influences. I see Conlon's has been remastered - eager to pursue that.


----------



## Vasks

*Elsner - Overture to "Andromeda" (Dawidow/DUX)
Chopin - Three Nocturnes, Op. 15 (Arrau/Philips)
Dvorak - Symphony #3 (Chung/DG)*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rogerx said:


> Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 / Cello Concerto No. 2
> 
> Jerome Pernoo (cello)
> 
> Orchestre de Bretagne, Nicolas Chalvin


Allow me to say, please, how perfectly wonderful and à propos that cover art is...


----------



## canouro

*Elgar:*
Variations on an Original Theme, Op. 36 "Enigma"
"Pomp and Circumstance," Op. 39 Marches

_André Previn, The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra_


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Enthusiast

Zehetmair's Bach - sonatas 1 and 2 and partita 1.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

String Quartets D94-andante D3 & D804 "Rosamunde"


----------



## pianozach

It's been a *Mozart* morning. Again.

*String Quartet No. 17 "The Hunt" *- Smithson Quartet
*Piano Sonata #1 in C *- Mitsuko Uchido


----------



## The3Bs

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Pastorale Sonata*
> 
> I've seen a lot of talk about the Levit cycle because of its low-cost download. I'm listening on Spotify.
> 
> View attachment 139992


... and how does the Pastorale do?
Did you like it?


----------



## cougarjuno

Bruckner - Masses, various conductors, orchestras, choirs and soloists. 
F minor Mass with Helmuth Rilling and Stuttgart Radio Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Partita No.6 in E minor, BWV 830. András Schiff

Killer performance of a great partita. Wow.


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 1 played by chamber orchestras. I actually listened to three different accounts - all excellent and each very very different from each other. Don't ask me to choose.









It is a little fast, fleet and flexible - it has guts when they are needed.









This is a more conventional reading but with the extra audible detail that comes from using a chamber orchestra.









This is more radically different but it's certainly Brahms 1.


----------



## canouro

*Music For My Friends*
James Galway, Phillip Moll, Jeanne Galway


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various vocal/choral works with orchestra part one for the rest of today. The variety of sources for the texts of the early cantatas give an idea as to how well-read Britten was as a young man - those bookworm tendencies must have stood him in good stead when thinking of subjects to write about.

Music for the GPO public information film _The Tocher_ for wordless boys' choir and orchestra WoO (1935):
Music for the GPO public information film _Telegrams_ for boys' choir and orchestra WoO [Text: unknown, possibly W.H. Auden] (1935):
Music for the GPO public information film _Coal Face_ for narrator, mixed choir, piano and percussion WoO [Text: W.H. Auden/Montagu Slater] (1935):
Music for the (unreleased) GPO public information film _*******_ for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Texts: W.H. Auden/William Blake] (1935):










_The Company of Heaven_ - radio cantata in three parts for two speakers, soprano, tenor, mixed choir, timpani, organ and strings WoO [Texts: Theodosius the Great/Gerard Manley Hopkins/John Milton/Joseph the Hymnographer/Thomas Heywood/Edmund Spenser/Rabanus Maurus/Richard Ellis Roberts/Christina Rossetti/anon./John Ruskin/Francis Thompson/Emily Brontë/William Blake/John Bunyan/Dante Gabriel Rossetti /Athelstan Riley/various biblical sources] (1937):










_The World of the Spirit_ - radio cantata in three parts for two speakers, soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO: ed. and arr. by Paul Hindmarsh [Text: Mary Duclaux/Alexander Gilchrist, after William Blake/William Wordsworth/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Emily Brontë/Michelangelo Buonarotti/_The Testament of Man, ed. by Arthur Stanley_/Empedocles/Fr. Jamin/Ivan Turgenev/Henry Vaughan/Joseph Estlin Carpenter/Gerard Manley Hopkins/Robert Bridges/anon./various biblical sources] (1938):










_Ballad of Heroes_ for tenor or soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.14 [Text: W. H. Auden and Randall Swingler] (1939):


----------



## Joachim Raff

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102

Boris Giltburg (piano)
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko
Recorded: 21, 22 and 25 January 2016
Recording Venue: Philharmonic Hall, Liverpool, UK

"Composer had very dismissive words for his 2nd PC. What is crystal clear, Giltburg makes a sparkling case for its merits. An absolute beautiful 2nd movement. If you never heard it, i urge you to listen to it, at least once in your lifetime"


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140010


*Jean Sibelius*

Symphonies Nos. 1-7
Karelia Suite - Intermezzo and Alla marcia
Valse triste
Finlandia
The Swan of Tuonela
King Christian II - Nocturne and Élégie
The Bard
Tapiola

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund, conductor

1972-1982, compilation 2013


----------



## Rambler

*Dvorak: Three overtures plus Scherzo Capriccioso * Ulster Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on Chandos









The three overtures are
- In Nature's Realm
- Carnival 
- Othello

With the exception of the Othello Overture this is all positive life enhancing music - and that's the Dvorak I prefer. Not that there is anything wrong with the Othello.

This is a fine recording - typical of Chandos


----------



## Rambler

*Debussy: Rodrigue et Chimene* Opera De Lyon conducted by Kent Nagano on Erato









An early unfinished opera by Debussy. Not exactly essential Debussy - and he ran out of enthusiasm for it leaving it unfinished.
Quite pleasing music though. And a pleasing recording too.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto*
Vadim Repin (violin), Valery Gergiev/Mariinsky Orchestra

This has been one of my most disliked works in all classical music for a long time, and I decided to give it a spin after not hearing it for a while. I think all I needed was a rugged, raw Russian performance like this rather than the sickly-sweet sentimental versions I had been used to. An absolutely white-hot performance from soloist and orchestra alike; enough to sell anyone on the concerto. I still prefer the coupled Myaskovsky concerto, but I can now say with confidence that the Tchaikovsky VC has the potential to work for me in the right performance.


----------



## Barbebleu

Mahler 8 - Jascha Horenstein. Sensational.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.68. Eugen Jochum, London Philharmonic Orchestra

A great performance of one of the greatest symphonies ever composed. Jochum was a hell of a conductor, and the London Philharmonic was (is?) a damn fine band. But whyyyy is the the Jochum LPO Brahms 4 so hard to find on CD?! I was hoping I'd be able to pick up this Double Forte and then get the 4th as a single disc, but it's nowhere to be found. I guess I'll have to hold out until I can afford to get the Jochum EMI Icon set, which looks well worth the money in any case.


----------



## Manxfeeder

The3Bs said:


> ... and how does the Pastorale do?
> Did you like it?


It's nice. The piano is well recorded, giving a concert hall versus a studio sound. I think it's a good choice for a first cycle; I don't hear a lot of personal affectations. Personally, with all my other Beethoven cycles I already have, I don't think I need this particular one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I guess I'll have to hold out until I can afford to get the Jochum EMI Icon set, which looks well worth the money in any case.


Well worth the money, it is.


----------



## flamencosketches

Finished. More LPO:










*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Partita for double string orchestra. Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic

I think this is my first time listening to anything from this conductor, a very famous champion of English music. So far, so good. He gets a really sumptuous sound out of these strings, sounding much fuller than your average string orchestra music. As for the piece itself, I like it. It reminds me of Bartók's Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta, which may end up being next on the queue. But it's been nice getting more into Vaughan Williams lately.


----------



## Sonata

*Ravel Edition*

Enjoying going through listening to everything Ravel wrote


----------



## Bkeske

The rest of my evenings listening.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet, Oboe & Bassoon Concertos

Karl Leister (clarinet), Lothar Koch (oboe), Günter Piesk (bassoon)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## MusicSybarite

sonance said:


> There is no French composer with x, y or z in my collection, so finally:
> 
> Fin - The End - Ende
> 
> It hasn't always been an easy task, sometimes exhausting or boring, but many more times it has been very enjoyable to re-listen to all French composers in my collection. In any case it has been rewarding to refresh the memory, to reassess or change a former impression/opinion. Sometimes I got aware that a certain composer or a main work by a composer is missing. I noted the names and will lend an ear to some Youtube clips. But without any pressure, just going along with my mood.
> 
> Right now I'm looking forward to other composers.


Are you going to focus on a specific nationality in your next musical journey as you did with French composers?


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Divertimenti

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Symphonie No 2

Khachaturian: Three Concert Arias

Robert Schumann Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Tristan

*Mozart* - String Quartet No. 1 in G major, K. 80









It's funny, I've listened to several of Mozart's early quartets now, and this one is by far the earliest, written when he was only 14. But somehow it's my favorite of the early ones. I think the simplicity of it is part of why I like it. I love that fourth movement.


----------



## Rogerx

Kabalevsky: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Stenhammar Quartet


----------



## bharbeke

*Reger: Hiller Variations*
Neeme Jarvi, RCO

I have listened to a couple of other Reger pieces, but this is the first that landed with me. Thanks to cougarjuno for recommending this recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Evocations

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev

Presto Recording of the Week
6th October 2017
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017
Winner - instrumental (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2018
Winner - instrumental (piano

Barber: Nocturne, Op. 33
Chopin: Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantaisie-Impromptu'
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Chopin: Rondo in C major for two pianos, Op. 73
Chopin: Rondo in C major, Op. 73
Chopin: Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2
Grieg: Moods, Op. 73
Grieg: Studie 'Hommage à Chopin' (No. 5 from Moods, Op. 73)
Mompou: Variations sur un theme de Chopin
Schumann: Carnaval, Op. 9
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72
Tchaikovsky: Un poco di Chopin (No. 15 from Morceaux, Op. 72)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various vocal/choral works with orchestra part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_The Rescue of Penelope_ - cantata for narrator, soprano, alto, tenor, bass and orchestra, after the music for the radio play by Edward Sackville-West WoO: edited by Chris de Souza, Colin Matthews and Donald Mitchell [Text: Edward Sackville-West, after Homer's _Odyssey_ (1943):










_Saint Nicolas_ - cantata in nine parts for tenor, four boy singers, mixed choir, strings, piano duet, organ and percussion op.42 [Text: Eric Crozier] (1948):










_Spring Symphony_ for soprano, tenor, alto, mixed choir, boys'/children's choir and orchestra op.44 [Texts: anon./Edmund Spenser/Thomas Nashe/George Peele/John Clare/John Milton/Robert Herrick/Henry Vaughan/W. H. Auden/Richard Barnfield/William Blake/Francis Beaumont] (1949):










_Cantata academica (Carmen basiliense)_ for soprano, alto/contralto, tenor, bass, four-part mixed choir and orchestra op.62 [Text: Bernhard Wyss, after the charter (in Latin) of Basel University] (1959):


----------



## sonance

MusicSybarite said:


> Are you going to focus on a specific nationality in your next musical journey as you did with French composers?


MusicSybarite - I don't know yet. When I started with the French composers there was the idea in the back of my mind to continue with other nationalities. But as my collection isn't organized very well (around 2000 CDs on CD shelves in chronological order, but another estimated 2000 CDs all over the place, on book shelves, in shoe boxes, on the floor) the searching does take a lot of time. I'm tempted though, but I guess I won't consider it seriously before late autumn, early winter.

In the meantime I'd like to listen to other French composers via YouTube, but not on a daily basis. Right now I'm happy to listen to other composers.


----------



## sonance

yesterday:

Pehr Henrik Nordgren (1944 - 2008)

As in a Dream
- Concerto no. 3 for cello and string orchestra
- As in a Dream for cello and 19 strings
- Concerto for viola, double bass and chamber orchestra
Marko Ylönen, cello; Lilli Maijala, viola; Olivier Thiery, double bass; Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra/Juha Kangas (alba)










Chamber Music
- String Quartet (Kokkola Quartet)
- Equivocations (Eija Kankaanranta, kantele; plus violin, viola, cello by Kokkola Quartet members)
- Sonata for cello solo (Marko Ylönen)
- String Quintet (Kokkola Quartet; Janne Virkkala, cello)
(alba)










now:

Boris Tishchenko (1939 - 2010)

- Piano Sonata no. 7 (with bells)
- Piano Sonata no. 8
Nicolas Stavy, piano; Jean-Claude Gengembre, bells (bis)










now:

Onutė Narbutaitė (* 1956)

Gate of Oblivion
- String Quartet no. 2 "Open the Gate of Oblivion"
- String Quartet no. 3 "Drawing for String Quartet and Returning Winter"
- Opus Lugubre. "A Sad Creation" (for strings)
- Sinfonia col triangolo (for strings and triangles)
Vilnius String Quartet; Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra/Juha Kangas 
(finlandia)


----------



## Malx

A second dip into the Jacqueline Du Pre box:

Chopin, Cello Sonata with Daniel Barenboim.
R Strauss, Don Quixote - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Stabat Mater
Jiří Bělohlávek & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Ein Straussfest

Cincinnati Pops Orchestra, Erich Kunzel

Strauss, E: Bahn frei! Schnell-Polka, Op. 45
Strauss, J, II: An der schönen, blauen Donau, Op. 314
Strauss, J, II: Auf der Jagd, Op. 373
Strauss, J, II: Banditen-Galopp, Op. 378
Strauss, J, II: Champagner-Polka, Op. 211
Strauss, J, II: Explosions Polka, Op. 43
Strauss, J, II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald, Op. 325
Strauss, J, II: Im Krapfenwald'l, Polka française, Op. 336
Strauss, J, I: Radetzky March, Op. 228
Strauss, J, II: Unter Donner und Blitz, Op. 324
Strauss, Josef: Feuerfest (Fireproof), Op. 269
Strauss, Josef: Pizzicato Polka


----------



## Shosty

Frederic Chopin - Piano Concerti Nos. 1 & 2

No. 1 performed by Tamas Vasary, Berliner Philharmoniker conducted by Jerzy Semkow
No. 2 performed by Ivo Pogorelich, Chicago Symphony Orchestra conducted by Claudio Abbado


----------



## millionrainbows

Juilliard Quartet, Bartok, the 1963 French recordings


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Strauss*: Also sprach Zarathustra. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

It would seem that this recording is growing on me in a major way. It sounds about 10 times better than it did the last time I heard it. I must have been strongly under the spell of the Reiner/Chicago (which I still love, in any case).


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I've been there. Reiner introduced me to a Strauss that I liked and then Karajan came along and was excellent, too.


----------



## Enthusiast

Several months too early - St Cecilia's Day is in November, I think - but it fitted my mood perfectly.


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> Juilliard Quartet, Bartok, the 1963 French recordings


These were my first recordings of these quartets and they are very good.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Poulenc - Cello Sonatas

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Wagner: The Valkyrie, WWV 86b, Act III

Houston Symphony Orchestra
Leopold Stokowski

Wotan's Farewell
Magic Fire Music


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

pianosonatas No.4-8 & 10

one of the never-ending joys in life are listening to these sonatas


----------



## millionrainbows

*Richard Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra. Rudolf Kempe, Staatskapelle Dresden.* This Kempe box Trumps all other versions I've heard of these orchestral works. I think there is no better conductor of Strauss than Kempe.

From an Amazon review:
_On the back cover of the box in small print are the words "remastered in 2013 from newly discovered original tapes," and I wondered whether the improvement was actually something we would notice with the average ageing ear. It certainly is - the sound is far more vibrant than in the Brilliant set, with the sound altogether fuller and instruments I have not heard before in the recordings make an appearance for the first time. These sound glorious - much better than many recordings made in the last ten years, even.
_


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> *Richard Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra. Rudolf Kempe, Staatskapelle Dresden.* This Kempe box Trumps all other versions I've heard of these orchestral works. I think there is no better conductor of Strauss than Kempe.
> 
> From an Amazon review:
> _On the back cover of the box in small print are the words "remastered in 2013 from newly discovered original tapes," and I wondered whether the improvement was actually something we would notice with the average ageing ear. It certainly is - the sound is far more vibrant than in the Brilliant set, with the sound altogether fuller and instruments I have not heard before in the recordings make an appearance for the first time. These sound glorious - much better than many recordings made in the last ten years, even.
> _


You are right when you say that there is no better Strauss conductor than Rudolf Kempe. Even though I have the EMI set wich is fine in sound. The Brilliant is a remaster with the only difference being a slightly higher volume.
I distrust all those so-called improvements of yet another remastering.
Usually there is no reason to buy the new one because if there are any differences they hardly justify a new set. Of course only my opinion.


----------



## canouro

*Beethoven ‎- Complete String Quartets*
Op. 18 No. 1 In F
Op. 18 No. 2 In G

_Quartetto Italiano_


----------



## millionrainbows

God, the sonic quality of this Kempe box is astounding. The clarity is amazing.



Bourdon said:


> You are right when you say that there is no better Strauss conductor than Rudolf Kempe. Even though I have the EMI set wich is fine in sound. The Brilliant is a remaster with the only difference being a slightly higher volume.
> I distrust all those so-called improvements of yet another remastering.
> Usually there is no reason to buy the new one because if there are any differences they hardly justify a new set. Of course only my opinion.


Get the Warner! These are remastered from newly-discovered tapes!










"Stereo • Recordings from 1970-1976 • Remastered in 2013 from newly discovered original tapes"
*$21.98, free shipping for 9 CDs with original LP covers!!*


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> God, the sonic quality of this Kempe box is astounding. The clarity is amazing.


Do you have the older editions as well,the EMI recordings were/are very fine


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Caspar Kerll: Masses

Missa Non Sine Quare/ Missa Renovationis
Dresden Boys Choir, Heinrich Schutz Konservatorium, Dresden, Matthias Jung


----------



## Enthusiast

Two of Schumann's wonderful symphonies - the 2nd and 3rd - in accounts that are surely the best we have had for decades.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

pianosonatas No.4-5-6


----------



## realdealblues

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
_Symphony #2 In E Minor, Op. 27_
[Rec. 2009, Live]

*Anatoly Lyadov (or Liadov)*
_The Enchanted Lake, Op. 62_
[Rec. 2009, Live]







Conductor: Antonio Pappano
Orchestra: St. Cecilia Academy Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Schumann: Cello Concertos

Pablo Ferrández (cello)

Stuttgart Philharmoniker, Radoslav Szulc

BBC Music Magazine July 2014 (He was only 25years old then)

ardent, tonally penetrating and skillfully structured. Ferrández is unfailingly elegant in the Schumann Cello Concerto...El cant dels ocells is the most revealing of Ferrández's individual voice, and just what he is capable of in terms of sound, line, and dramatisation. A gem on this promising debut disc.


----------



## canouro

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
The Creatures Of Prometheus - Ouvertüre Op. 43 (1801)
Sinfonie N°1 Op. 21 C Dur / Do Maj / C Maj (1800)
Sinfonien N°2 Op. 36 D Dur / Ré Maj / D Maj (1802)
Sinfonie N°3 Op. 55 «Sinfonia Eroica» Es Dur / Mi Bémol Maj / E Flat Maj (1804)
Coriolan, Ouvertüre, Op. 62 D Moll / Ut Mineur / D Min (1807)
Egmont, Ouvertüre, Op. 84 F Moll / Fa Mineur/ F Min (1810)
The Ruins Of Athens Op. 113 (1811) - Ouvertüre 
Marcia Alla Turca

_Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel_


----------



## Enthusiast

Patriotic music from Purcell ...


----------



## Malx

Belatedly for the Saturday Symphony:

Martinu, Symphony No 3 - Czech RSO, Vladimir Valek.
(Streamed via Qobuz).


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos

Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Vasks

_Exploring Ellen_

*Zwillich - Bassoon Concerto (Goeres/New World CD)
Zwillich - String Quartet (New York Qrt/Cambridge LP)
Zwillich - Symphony #1 (Nelson/New World CD)*


----------



## Malx

In recognition of the birthdate of a very fine conductor:

Mahler, Symphony No 4 - SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rubbra's symphonies 4 and 5.


----------



## Shosty

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet No. 13 in B flat major Op. 130

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Marinera

*Grisey - Les Espaces Acoustiques.* Garth Knox, Asko Ensemble, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Stefan Asbury


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Well played, sir.


----------



## millionrainbows

Anthony Newman Choral Fantasy, op. 80, on fortepiano, Philomusica Antiqua, London, on period instruments


----------



## Enthusiast

Few Schubert symphony sets manage to do both the mature works and the early ones well. They are often either a little dull in 1-6 and then good in 8 and 9 (Bohm might be an example) or good in 1-6 and then rather feeble or dull in 8 and 9. In fact, for me only Kertesz got them all right! Until this set came along, anyway. I do find Harnoncourt rather dull in the Unfinished but his 9th (or 8th as it is called in this set) is lovely. My journey through this set (a journey I have done a good few times) has now ended.


----------



## Guest

Superb.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

It's...a James Conlon v. Antony Beaumont Smackdown! RE: Die Seejungfrau (Mermaid), a Zemlinsky score that survives by sheer good fortune and the dedication of Z's proponents (Beaumont actually discovered that the published score contains some errors occasioned by the difficulty of reading Z's writing). And it's Beaumont by a Knock Out - he and his Czechoslovakians capture the charm, sparkle and splash of this sumptuous work more capably (warmer Chandos sound helps). They also move the story along (5 minutes faster). Conlon's consolation prize: I believe his performance of Z's D minor symphony is much to be preferred over Beaumont's.


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> God, the sonic quality of this Kempe box is astounding. The clarity is amazing.
> 
> Get the Warner! These are remastered from newly-discovered tapes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stereo • Recordings from 1970-1976 • Remastered in 2013 from newly discovered original tapes"
> *$21.98, free shipping for 9 CDs with original LP covers!!*


Link to that price? I'll buy it today for 22 bucks...


----------



## adriesba

flamencosketches said:


> Link to that price? I'll buy it today for 22 bucks...


It is available preorder for July 24 in the US.

https://www.amazon.com/R-Strauss-Complete-Orchestral-Works/dp/B07LD23LTS


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not sure why I bought this. It was very cheap - charity shop and reduced! - but a violinist I had never heard of in works that I already had too many recordings of. _And _Neville Marriner conducting repertoire that you would never think of him for ... . I listened to it once - I think I thought it OK but I wasn't really concentrating - and put it on the shelf. Then, last night on TV, Leila Josefowicz was playing the Stravinsky concerto (quite well and clearly enjoying it!) which minded me to get this disc out to give it another listen. It is actually very good indeed: Josefowicz is a fine violinist with something to say and Marriner really lets rip.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various vocal/choral works with orchestra part three of three for the rest of today.

_War Requiem_ for soprano, tenor, baritone, chamber ensemble, boys' choir, large mixed choir and orchestra op.66 [Text: Wilfred Owen/Latin liturgy] (1961):










_Psalm CL_ for children's choir and ensemble op.67 (1962):










_Cantata misericordium_ for tenor, baritone, mixed choir, string quartet, string orchestra, piano, harp and timpani op.69 [Text: Patrick Wilkinson, after _The Parable of the Good Samaritan_] (1963):










_Phaedra_ - radio cantata for soprano, strings, harpsichord and percussion op.93 [Text: adapted by Benjamin Britten from Robert Lowell's translation of Jean Racine's tragedy _Phèdre et Hippolyte_] (1975):










_The Building of the House_ - overture for mixed choir and orchestra op.79 [Text: from _Psalm CXXVII_] (1967):
_Praise we great men_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra: posth. arr. and orch. by Colin Matthews [Text: Edith Sitwell] (1976 inc.):


----------



## ribonucleic

Chopin - Waltzes (Alexandre Tharaud)



> Considering how popular some of them are, it's startling to find oneself in agreement with Alexandre Tharaud's rationale for devoting his first Chopin disc entirely to the waltzes: "The waltzes aren't much recorded nowadays. When they're played in concert it's as display pieces. I wanted to position them differently, going back to the tradition of pianists such as Dinu Lipatti and Samson François, who didn't hesitate to give them a personal order and structure and play the set complete, like a large cycle." Indeed, the last unambiguously great recording of the more-or-less complete waltzes probably was Rubinstein's, dating from the mid-1960s. Tharaud offers a more comprehensive survey than either Rubinstein or Lipatti: 19 pieces in all (as opposed to 14), and his achievement is every bit as impressive. ...
> 
> Gorgeous sonics and perceptive booklet notes make this charismatic and elegant Chopin experience even more rewarding. Simply divine.
> 
> Artistic Quality: 10 / Sound Quality: 10
> 
> ClassicsToday.com


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony #7 In E, WAB 107_
[Rec. 1961]







Conductor: Bruno Walter
Orchestra: Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

adriesba said:


> It is available preorder for July 24 in the US.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/R-Strauss-Complete-Orchestral-Works/dp/B07LD23LTS


Coulda sworn I just saw it on Amazon for significantly higher than that. Thanks.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

millionrainbows said:


> *Richard Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra. Rudolf Kempe, Staatskapelle Dresden.* This Kempe box Trumps all other versions I've heard of these orchestral works. I think there is no better conductor of Strauss than Kempe.
> 
> Thanks a Million! lol I ordered mine.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

Right now: Piano to dream, to imagine, to travel, to love and, this is the best, to live in magical and cosmopolitan Paris at the end of 18th century. *Erik Satie, Reinbert de Leeuw and Les Œuvres De Jeunesse Pour Piano* Very, very nice 3XCDS, made in Germany from Philips. Highly suggestable.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Benjamin Britten*: Cantata Misericordium, op.69. Peter Pears, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Benjamin Britten, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

First listen to this weird piece. So far so good.


----------



## senza sordino

Berlioz Requiem









Saint Saens Piano Concerti 2 and 4 (Entremont), Cello Concerto no 1 (Leonard Rose), and Introduction and Rondo capriccioso for violin and orchestra (Zukerman). I've had this CD years, decades. It's great.









Saint Saens Violin Concerto no 3 and Wieniawki Violin Concerto no 2









Bizet L'Arlesienne Suites 1 and 2, Carmen Suites 1 and 2, Ouverture, Scene bohemiennes, Symphony in C, Patrie









Pierne and Faure Piano Trios, another fantastic disk here. The Pierne Piano Trio (from 1922) is especially impressive.


----------



## Joe B

Latvian Radio Choir, Vox Clamantis, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Sinfoniette, and the Talin Chamber Orchestra in music by Avro Part:


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## ribonucleic

The Karajan _Rheingold_.

It's the most... German sounding version of the half-dozen or so I've heard. There's something to be said for that.

But the entrance into Valhalla has no majesty to it. It's just brute volume and force - as if the gods were taking the place by blitzkrieg.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Frühling: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op. 40
Schumann: Märchenerzählungen (4) for Clarinet, Viola & Piano, Op. 132
Schumann: Träumerei (from Kinderszenen, Op. 15)

Steven Isserlis, Michael Collins and Stephen Hough


----------



## Rogerx

Oscar Straus: Piano Concerto & Serenade

Oliver Triendl,

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Ernst Theis


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Concerto & Violin Concerto

Rustem Hayroudinoff (piano), James Ehnes (violin)

BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : Avi Avital
Avi Avital (mandolin), with Ophira Zakai, Ira Givol, Shalev Ad-El

Kammerakademie Potsdam

Bach, J S: Flute Sonata No. 5 in E minor, BWV1034
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041

BBC Music Magazine December 2012

all three works transfer well to the mandolin, tuned like the violin. The resulting sound is entrancing. Avital stylishly meets the challenge of moulding plectrum-plucked sound into long, shapely phrases and figurations...Avital's mandolin is hauntingly beautiful, putting this firmly on the wish-list of any Baroque enthusiast.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel Complete Music for Solo Piano

Abbey Simon (piano)

Ravel: A la manière de Borodine
Ravel: A la manière de Chabrier
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Menuet antique
Ravel: Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
Ravel: Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: La Vallee des Cloches (Miroirs No. 5)
Ravel: Noctuelles (Miroirs No. 1)
Ravel: Oiseaux tristes (Miroirs No. 2)
Ravel: Une barque sur l'océan (Miroirs No. 3)
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Prélude
Ravel: Sonatine
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Beecham *Carmen* has a lot to commend it, not least Beecham's wonderfully elegant and stylish conducting, but, love De Los Angeles as I do, and wonderfully musical as her singing is, I just can't imagine this Carmen ever pulling a knife on a fellow worker. She is charming, playful, coquettish, but not dangerous. However well Gedda sings, he doesn't quite convince me as José here either. He is much more forceful in his recording with Callas.

The chief pleasures of this recording are musical. As a dramatic experience it doesn't work quite so well.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - chamber and instrumental works part one of two for this morning/early afternoon.

_Elegy_ for solo viola WoO (1930):










_Quartettino_ for string quartet WoO (1930):
_Alla Marcia_ for string quartet WoO (1933):
_Simple Symphony_ for string orchestra op.4 - version for string quartet (1933-34):










_Five Waltzes_ for piano WoO (1923-25 - rev. 1969):
_Phantasy Quartet_ for oboe, violin, viola and cello op.2 (1932):
_Holiday Diary_ - suite for piano op.5 (1934):
_Two Insect Pieces_ for oboe and piano WoO (1935):
_Temporal Variations_ for oboe and piano WoO (1936):










Suite for violin and piano op.6 (1935):
_Reveille_ - study for violin and piano WoO (1937):










_Three Divertimenti_ for string quartet WoO (1933 - rev. 1936):
String Quartet no.1 op.25 (1941):
String Quartet no.2 op.36 (1945):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.9 in D major. John Barbirolli, Berlin Philharmonic

This is a sparse, dark reading. I like it, but it's not my favorite 9th. Moreover I think the recorded sound leaves something to be desired. Does anyone know whether there is any remaster between the one I have (above, French EMI from the '80s) and either of these issues...:


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## Bourdon

*Korngold*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Concertos

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy


----------



## Malx

A disc of vocal works from the Gielen Mahler box - the major work being Das Knaben Wunderhorn.


----------



## chill782002

Shostakovich - Symphony No 10

Kurt Sanderling / Berliner Sinfonie Orchester

Recorded 1977


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140064


*Frédéric Chopin*

Etudes

Zlata Chochieva, piano

2014


----------



## Tsaraslondon

What a night this must have been! Callas and Karajan, on the rare occasions they worked together, always reaped gold and this performance of *Lucia di Lammermoor* has justly entered the realms of legend. They had worked together on the opera at La Scala the previous year and would take it to Vienna the next. Karajan's tempi are wonderfully elastic and Callas's breath control prodigious, and the rest of the cast (Di Stefano, Panerai and Zaccaria) could hardly be bettered, outdoing that on both her studio recordings.

https://tsaraslondon.wordpress.com/2018/01/13/lucia-di-lammermoor-berlin-1955/


----------



## Enthusiast

Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky. What wonderful music this is! I listened to the symphonies (in C and in 3 Movements), the Violin Concerto (with Isaac Stern) and Apollon Musagète. These recordings remain among my favourites for each of these works. Technically Stravinsky might not have been a top flight conductor but he nearly always presented absolutely compelling cases for his own works and even now it can be hard to find better.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Vasks

*Samuel Arnold - Overture in F, Op. 8, No. 3 (Mallon/Naxos)
John Christopher Smith - March from "The Fairies" (Terey-Smith/Dorian)
Johann Christian Bach - Wind Symphony #3 in E-flat (Consortium Classicum/MDG)
W. A. Mozart - Fantasie in D minor, K. 397 (Kraus/Vox)
Michael Haydn - Symphony in A, MH 152 (Nemeth/Hungaraton)*


----------



## millionrainbows

Peter Schat: Concerto de Camera, op.10 (1960),
Improvisations and Symphonies, op.11 (1960) from the 'big box'. Schat is always interesting. His "tone clock" method is worth looking into. In that regard, I see him as a motivic composer, without being 12-tone. Not tonal, yet not strictly atonal. In that intervals are 'harmonic,' he could be viewed as having extended Webern's ideas. The Tone Clock starts from the idea that any combination of three notes in the 12-note chromatic scale can count as a triad. With that idea, the conclusion is that 12 such chords are possible, and can be used as hours (sort of signposts) for the Tone Clock.


----------



## ribonucleic

Enthusiast said:


> Technically Stravinsky might not have been a top flight conductor but he nearly always presented absolutely compelling cases for his own works and even now it can be hard to find better.
> View attachment 140065


I'm honestly not sure where the received wisdom that he was a weak conductor came from.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Mozart: String Quintet No. 3. Brahms: String Quintet No. 2. Quatuor Voce, Lise Berthaud. Highly recommended










Debussy, Ravel String Quartets. Jerusalem Quartet. One of my favourite albums from Harmonia's series. Highly recommended.










Celebrating recent birthdays. All outstanding albums.

Kurt Masur
Strauss: Four Last Songs. Jessye Norman, Kurt Masur, Leipzig.










Nicola Benedetti
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1, Glazunov: Violin Concerto. Benedetti. Karabits, Bournemouth.










Michael Gielen.
Mahler: Symphony No. 7. Gielen. SWR Symphony.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Mass In D, "Missa Solemnis", Op. 123_
[Rec. 1960]







Conductor: Leonard Bernstein
Orchestra: New York Philharmonic, Westminster Choir
Performers: Eileen Farrell, Carol Smith, Richard Lewis, Kim Borg


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Piano Concertos

David Fray (piano & direction)

Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in A major, BWV1055
Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Keyboard Concerto No. 7 in G minor, BWV1058


----------



## Enthusiast

Grieg, Sibelius and Nielsen ...


----------



## starthrower

Preludes Book 1 & 2, Images


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Holst*
_The Planets, Op. 32, H. 125_
[Rec. 1961]







Conductor: Herbert Von Karajan
Orchestra: Vienna Philharmonic, Vienna State Chorus

Love the way HVK shapes this one. One of my favorites.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Leipziger Streichquartett is on Spotify now. That means a lot of fantastic albums with one of my new favorite ensembles. Now I have on Haydn op. 64  VERY NICE


----------



## sonance

Pehr Henrik Nordgren (1944 - 2008)

- String Quartet no. 4
- String Quartet no. 5
(ondine)










- String Quartet no. 10 
- String Quartet no. 11
Tempera Quartet (alba)


----------



## Enthusiast

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The Leipziger Streichquartett is on Spotify now. That means a lot of fantastic albums with one of my new favorite ensembles. Now I have on Haydn op. 64  VERY NICE


Once, when I posted a set by the Leipzigers (it was their Schubert, I think) the following story was brought to my attention.

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/13/arts/music/bizarre-court-case-puts-a-violinist-and-leipzig-string-quartet-in-an-unflattering-light.html

A bizarre nightmare for their then first violinist, Stefan Arzberger.


----------



## ribonucleic

900+ pages.

Time for Vol. VII?


----------



## Malx

Some Schumann in Hi Res via Qobuz.

Symphonies Nos 1 & 4 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Yannick Nézet-Séguin.
Symphonic Etudes Op 13 - Beatrice Rana.


----------



## canouro

*Mare Nostrum*
Montserrat Figueras, Lior Elmaleh, Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall








*Hommage À La Syrie*
Jordi Savall, Hespèrion XXI


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Enthusiast said:


> Once, when I posted a set by the Leipzigers (it was their Schubert, I think) the following story was brought to my attention.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/13/arts/music/bizarre-court-case-puts-a-violinist-and-leipzig-string-quartet-in-an-unflattering-light.html
> 
> A bizarre nightmare for their then first violinist, Stefan Arzberger.


Oh My God! What crazy news. So he had to go to jail? He seems to be back in the quartet now.


----------



## Enthusiast

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Oh My God! What crazy news. So he had to go to jail? He seems to be back in the quartet now.


Horrible, eh? I googled what happened next after posting. It seems the charges were dropped when he pleaded guilty to the lesser charge of "reckless assault in the third degree". He was given an unconditional discharge and set free. He had resigned in 2015 but rejoined in 2018.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 9*
Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra

Dang, what a B9 this is! Really proves that Walter was fully capable of providing sweeping drama in his later years contrary to what some may have you believe. His epic yet concentrated, pointed yet poetic, opulently lyrical yet structurally savvy rendition does justice to the symphony like no other I've heard besides the famous Giulini/VPO.


----------



## Itullian

More Borodins


----------



## Enthusiast

That was a great afternoon!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I've time this aft for Zemlinsky's first of seven operas, composed in his early 20s. _Gramophone_ said of this recording, "Not a neglected masterpiece, but fascinating evidence of Z. on the very brink of maturity." Some of the fun of listening to it is identifying his influences, some super obvious (Wagner and Meyerbeer), others less so, but also present in abundance is echt Z whose orchestration is lush, dynamic and compelling. Karin Clarke exudes both the strength and vulnerability required of the title role.


----------



## 13hm13

Paul Ben Haim, Concerto for piano and Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Serenade in G minor for String Orchestra, op.242








Carl Reinecke - Music for Strings - Misha Rachlevsky


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - chamber and instrumental works part two of two tonight.

_Gemini Variations_ is a clever little work - based on a miniature for instrumental duo by Zoltán Kodaly, it was written for the talented twins Zoltán and Gábor Jeney (who play it here) who not only played the flute and violin parts but also doubled up on piano. Britten produced an alternative score for quartet so all the parts could be played without two players having to switch roles.

As the third string quartet was written at a time when Britten was becoming increasingly ill two years after suffering a mild stroke during a heart operation perhaps one could be forgiven for assuming it was another example of a composer engraving his own tombstone. Maybe it was, but the work never strikes me as being solemn, defiant, bitter or resigned. The quartet was partly composed in the city of Venice, a favoured holiday destination, and in the final fifth movement there is a musical quote from Britten's final opera _Death in Venice_, a work in which the main character, Aschenbach, is in a positive frame of mind immediately prior to his demise. The final movement, a trademark passacaglia, stutters to an end with what Britten enigmatically called 'a question', which, tempting as the parallel may be, doesn't convey to me a representation of Aschenbach dying suddenly on a Venetian beach. Who knows?! Fine work.

As regards my current Britten overview there are still the operas, church parables and orchestral works to take in but I think it's time to move on to pastures new.

_Prelude and Fugue on a Theme of Vittoria_ for organ WoO (1946):










_Six Metamorphoses after Ovid_ for solo oboe op.49 (1951):
_Night-Piece (Notturno)_ for piano WoO (1963):










_Gemini Variations_ for flute, violin and piano duet op.73 (1965):










Sonata for cello and piano op.65 (1961):
Suite no.1 for solo cello op.72 (1964):
Suite no.2 for solo cello op.80 (1967):
Suite no.3 for solo cello op.87 (1972):










String Quartet no.3 op.94 (1975):


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 7 in E Major
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Stan was such a great Bruckner conductor!


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Amadeus & all of his Sonatas, performed from the Mozart's expert Christoph Eschenbach.* (7XLPS BS, DG, DEU) 
A middle way performance, not very academic, but also without many liberties. Good score reading (for the works I know and aren't a lot...) and balance with the dynamics. I have the impression that Christo imitates the Mozart's era, where the instruments had very limited dynamic range and he is avoiding (as Horowitz doesn't) the PP, and everything over F. Also, this is VERY interesting, all the sonatas seem to be very well together like a unity. Like are one work. (I don't know if something like this is generally accepted. For me, is OK, but Mozart isn't my strong point. If this was with Liszt or Chopin could be unacceptable) If someone is learning the Austrian, this is VERY good set. If you want spectacular performance this isn't the correct choice.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> I've time this aft for Zemlinsky's first of seven operas, composed in his early 20s. _Gramophone_ said of this recording, "Not a neglected masterpiece, but fascinating evidence of Z. on the very brink of maturity." Some of the fun of listening to it is identifying his influences, some super obvious (Wagner and Meyerbeer), others less so, but also present in abundance is echt Z whose orchestration is lush, dynamic and compelling. Karin Clarke exudes both the strength and vulnerability required of the title role.
> 
> View attachment 140076


As someone who hasn't heard Zemlinsky's first three operas I will be reading your views with interest - postings of any of his operas are as rare as they come so they are appreciated.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Piano Concerto #2 In B Flat, Op. 83_
[Rec. 1956]







Piano: Rudolf Serkin
Conductor: Eugene Ormandy
Orchestra: The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## MusicSybarite

sonance said:


> Pehr Henrik Nordgren (1944 - 2008)
> 
> - String Quartet no. 4
> - String Quartet no. 5
> (ondine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - String Quartet no. 10
> - String Quartet no. 11
> Tempera Quartet (alba)


From what I've heard by Nordren I've found him an interesting composer. His music reminds me a little of Schnittke and Pettersson. The symphonies are significantly good.


----------



## vincula

Enjoying a very late but luminous sunset. A gift :angel:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rambler

*Kyung Wha Chung: Debussy & Franck Violin Sonatas plus Chausson Poeme* with Radu Lupu on Decca









Pretty good.


----------



## Rambler

*Kathleen Ferrier: Mahler - Kindertotenlieder; Gluck; Greene; Handel; Mendelssohn; Purcell* on EMI









Kathleen Ferrier was a singer who died tragically young in 1953. This disc displays her talent, and she was particularly well suited to Mahler. Her voice is quite distinctive. In that regard she reminds me of Janet Baker, who also was well suited to Mahler.

Kathleen Ferrier was born a few miles from my current home in Lancashire, and apparently was a rather down to earth character It is perhaps lucky that she escaped from her humdrum 'career' as a telephonist at the post office!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

elgars ghost said:


> As someone who hasn't heard Zemlinsky's first three operas I will be reading your views with interest - postings of any of his operas are as rare as they come so they are appreciated.


Thanks, elgars ghost, the other two will be revisited, rest assured, though what I say should prob. be taken _cum grano salis_ as I am a fan. Z's story is esp affecting, I think, with cinematic potential and appeal; with a little more luck he would have left us with much more, certainly in the symphonic realm; disappointment over the response to _Seejungfrau_ cost him (and us). His competition was fierce certainly, and his own retiring personality (arguably best revealed in his SQs) cost him. As he later said, "It's not enough to have elbows in this throng, you need to know how to use them."


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven sonatas 18 and 24









Annie Fischer

One of the greatest of all pianists


----------



## bharbeke

*Kalevi Aho: Trumpet Concerto*
Alain de Rudder, Martyn Brabbins, Antwerp Symphony Orchestra

I'm sure this is played well, but it is not my cup of tea. It sounds like a combination of professional orchestra members warming up and an outstanding modern piece played by a high school orchestra.


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS AND DANCES FROM THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
*Camerata Iberia*

_M-A Recordings _


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Itullian

i love this dreamy Schubert set.


----------



## starthrower

Post 1945 stuff here. Features some jolly Americana fare and some of that horrible 12 tone stuff. Of course the latter pieces aren't advertised on the cover. Music directed by Aaron Copland and Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Svatá Ludmila
Václav Smetáček & Prague Symphony Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. John Barbirolli, New Philharmonia Orchestra

Yes, yes. Two Mahler symphonies in one day, and both from Barbirolli, no less. I know, I'm crazy. I may not finish this one, but so far, I am impressed. So this is the extremely dark, super serious interpretation I've been looking for. It's very slow, but very good. We'll see how it holds together after the 2nd movement. I can see it going left in the scherzo.

PS. Why is the Barbirolli EMI Mahler 6 impossible to find for a good price? Is anyone selling their copy?


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> Why is the Barbirolli EMI Mahler 6 impossible to find for a good price? Is anyone selling their copy?


You won't find it for 5 bucks but there are affordable copies around $15-20.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140089


*Max Bruch*

Symphonies Nos. 1-3
- Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
- James Conlon, conductor

Concerto for two pianos and orchestra
- Nathan Twining, Martin Berkofsky, pianos
- London Symphony Orchestra
- Antal Dorati, conductor

Klavierstücke, op. 12
Klavierstücke, op. 14
- Martin Berkofsky, piano

compilation 2009


----------



## Joe B

Graham Ross leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge with the Dmitri Ensemble:









*Arvo Pärt: Da pacem Domine
Arvo Pärt: The Woman With The Alabaster Box
Peteris Vasks: Plainscapes
Arvo Pärt: Magnificat
Arvo Pärt: Nunc dimittis
Sir James MacMillan: Miserere
Arvo Pärt: Stabat Mater*


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> You won't find it for 5 bucks but there are affordable copies around $15-20.


Where? I haven't seen anything under 30 bucks.


----------



## ribonucleic

This delightful performance of Mozart's Oboe Quartet, K.370


----------



## Bkeske

Sometimes you take a shot with a purchase, and this turned out to be a pleasant surprise. The recordings are a bit 'raw' in that it is not over-engineered at all, which I like, you can feel the space, which I like, and the performances do not disappoint.

Released in 1975 by The Classic Record Company for the Book-Of-The-Month Club, of all things. The vinyl is in mint condition, and it was very inexpensive. Cha-Ching.


----------



## pmsummer

BACH
_Solo Works for Marimba_
BWV 846, 1007, 1009, 1011, 999, 1001, 1003, 1005
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Kuniko Kato - transcription, marimba solo
_
Linn Records_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: The Swan of Tuonela, op.22/3; The Bard, op.64. Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## starthrower

Rienzi / Tannhauser / Lohengrin /Meistersinger / Parsifal


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade in B flat, K361 'Gran Partita'/ Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak - Lieder

Bernarda Fink (mezzo-soprano) & Roger Vignoles (piano)

3 Songs to poems of Eliska Krasnohorska
Gypsy Melodies (7), Op. 55 (B104)
In Folk Tone - four songs, Op. 73
Lieder aus der Königinhofer Handschrift Op. 7
Písne na slova Gustava Pflegra-Moravskeho, Op. 2
Vier Lieder, Op. 82


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Piano Concerto No. 3

Lars Vogt (piano), Christian Tetzlaff (violin), Tanja Tetzlaff (cello)

Royal Northern Sinfonia


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)

Disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384

Edita Gruberova, Kathleen Battle, Gösta Winbergh, Heinz Zednik, Martti Talvela, Will Quadflieg

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## elgar's ghost

A disc each of Morton Feldman, Luigi Nono and Magnus Lindberg to take me through to lunch.

String Quartet [no.1] (1979):










_Contrappunto dialettico alla mente_ [_Dialectical Counterpoint for the Mind_] for tape [Texts: Sonia Sanchez/Nanni Balestrini/anti-Vietnam War pamphlet] (1968):
_Como una ola de fuerza y luz_ [_Like a Wave of Strength and Light_] for soprano, piano, orchestra and tape [Text: Julio Huasi] (1971-72):
_…..sofferte onde serene…_ [_….serene waves endured..._] for piano and tape (1976):










_Aura_ for orchestra (1993-94):
_Engine_ for chamber orchestra (1996):


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor. John Barbirolli, New Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> Yes, yes. Two Mahler symphonies in one day, and both from Barbirolli, no less. I know, I'm crazy. I may not finish this one, but so far, I am impressed. So this is the extremely dark, super serious interpretation I've been looking for. It's very slow, but very good. We'll see how it holds together after the 2nd movement. *I can see it going left in the scherzo. *


I expect you discovered that the scherzo is the jewel of the performance? I don't think anyone has caught that music as well as horn player Nick Busch.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> I expect you discovered that the scherzo is the jewel of the performance? I don't think anyone has caught that music as well as horn player Nick Busch.


Yes, it was better than I expected  I turned it off after the scherzo though so I'll have to listen to the whole thing in full at a later date.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Yes, it was better than I expected  I turned it off after the scherzo though so I'll have to listen to the whole thing in full at a later date.


BTW Barbirolli's Mahler 6 is included in this set which might be a cheaper way to get it.


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Cello Sonatas

Alexander Chaushian (cello) & Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Borodin: Cello Sonata in B minor
Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40


----------



## sonance

MusicSybarite said:


> From what I've heard by Nordren I've found him an interesting composer. His music reminds me a little of Schnittke and Pettersson. The symphonies are significantly good.


MusicSybarite - Until now I don't know Nordgren's symphonies as I concentrated more or less on chamber works resp. cello concertos (as far as I can see only two out of five are recorded). Besides the already mentioned CDs with string quartets (nos. 4, 5, 10 and 11) I also have the CDs "Evocation", "As in a Dream", "Transe-Choral" and the double-CD from the series "Meet the Composer". Just this morning I ordered a CD with the clarinet concerto and symphony no. 1 which Amazon.de offered at a reduced price (delivering time though will be up to two months ...).And I'm waiting for reduced prices for other concertos. -Yes, I'm quite fond of Nordgren and think that he deserves a much wider recognition.


----------



## sonance

Starting with listening via YouTube to French composers who are new to me or made me want to explore further.

Jean-Henri [Jean-Henry] d'Anglebert (1629 - 1691)

Suite I in G major (lute-harpsichord; Elizabeth Farr)
Suite II in G minor (harpsichord; Elizabeth Farr)
playlist:





Chaconne (piano; Alexandre Tharaud)





Pièces pour orgue (Scott Ross)





I have to admit that I very much liked Tharaud's playing (much better than the harpsichord by Farr).


----------



## adriesba

*Wagner: Die Feen (Edward Downes recording)*

BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra and BBC Northern Singers

Arindal - John Mitchinson
Ada - April Cantelo
Lora - Lorna Haywood
Morald - Tom McDonnell
Gunther - Richard Greager
Gernot - Paul Hudson
Drolla - Teresa Cahill
Zemina - Elizabeth Gale
Farzana - Della Jones
Harald - Don Garrard
Groma - Don Garrard
Fairy king - Don Garrard
Messenger - Jolyon Dodgson

from this box:

View attachment 140103


If you've wondered what a traditional number opera with solos, duos, trios, choruses and such would be like composed by Wagner, this is it. For being an early Wagner work that is rarely recorded or performed, I expected this to be boring, but it was not. I thoroughly enjoyed it.

It's hard for me to comment on the performance itself much since there are few recordings of the work (this is the most complete), and I haven't listened to any others. But to my pleasant surprise, these performers, though not all of them well-known, do a pretty good job. No one really sounded bad to me. It kept my attention and never dragged. So that should count for something.

If you want the musical brilliance of later Wagner, you won't find it here. This is obviously more of a curiosity. But nevertheless, it is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Bourdon

*Silvius Leopold Weiss*

CD 11


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov


----------



## Malx

Like so many discs, I pulled this one off the shelves after comment on another thread.
A very good performance, but like so many the vocal contribution in the finale is perhaps more operatic than I believe is ideal.


----------



## Enthusiast

Colin Matthews. It is mostly slow brooding music, some of it is impressive.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos and Symphony No. 13 in D major

Natalie Clein (cello), Recreation-Grosses Orchester Graz, Michael Hofstetter


----------



## Vasks

_All Antonin on vinyl_

*Dvorak - Carnival Overture (Neumann/Pro Arte)
Dvorak - String Quartet #10 (Prague/DGG)
Dvorak - Slavonic Dances, Op. 46, Nos. 5-8 (Szell/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Seriously Sibelius

Marko Ylönen (cello) & Jaakko Kuusisto (violin)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Earnest Melodies (2) for violin or cello & orchestra, Op. 77
In memoriam, Op. 59 - Trauermarsch für Orchester
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22
Lemminkäinen and the Island Maidens (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Lemminkäinen in Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Lemminkäinen's Return (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Presto in D major for string orchestra
String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 4 (1890)
Three Pieces, Op. 96
Two Humoresques Op. 87


----------



## starthrower




----------



## canouro

*Bononcini - Divertimenti e Cantate da camera*
La Stagione Armonica, Ensemble Aurora


----------



## millionrainbows

Magda Tagliaferro, from _Milestones of a Piano Legend_ (10-CD box • Documents). Disc 10, Reynaldo Hahn (1874-1947), Piano Concerto in E (1937), rec. 1937; Sonatine in C (1936), rec. 1936.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140111


*Max Bruch*
- Scottish Fantasy, op. 46

*Pablo de Sarasate*
- Airs écossais, op. 34

*Sir Alexander Campbell Mackenzie*
- Pibroch Suite, op. 42

*Sir John Blackwood McEwen*
- Scottish Rhapsody "Prince Charlie"

*Rachel Barton Pine / Alasdair Fraser*
- Medley of Scots Tunes

Rachel Barton Pine, violin
Alasdair Fraser, fiddle
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Platt, conductor

2005


----------



## Malx

A good mixture of 20th century Americana:


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-Flat Major, S. 124 - Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, Op. 43 - Ravel: Piano Concerto in G Major, M. 83

André Watts (piano), Gary Graffman (piano)

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

The first six Albinoni concertos (more than enough for one sitting) and then Handel's Op. 4 organ concertos.


----------



## millionrainbows

Great audiophile sound, killer performance.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, 'Waldstein' & 'Appassionata' sonatas - Gilels.
This is rather special - I have just ordered the boxed set.


----------



## Sonata

Malx said:


> Like so many discs, I pulled this one off the shelves after comment on another thread.
> A very good performance, but like so many *the vocal contribution in the finale is perhaps more operatic than I believe is ideal*.
> 
> View attachment 140107


Ironically, you have just recommended this performance to me with this comment


----------



## Enthusiast

The other day I listened to Jordi Savall's excellent Musical Offering. This one is a little different (as seems the norm with Sonnerie) but also very good.


----------



## JAS

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 140111
> 
> 
> *Max Bruch*
> - Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
> 
> *Pablo de Sarasate*
> - Airs écossais, op. 34
> 
> *Sir Alexander Campbell Mackenzie*
> - Pibroch Suite, op. 42
> 
> *Sir John Blackwood McEwen*
> - Scottish Rhapsody "Prince Charlie"
> 
> *Rachel Barton Pine / Alasdair Fraser*
> - Medley of Scots Tunes
> 
> Rachel Barton Pine, violin
> Alasdair Fraser, fiddle
> Scottish Chamber Orchestra
> Alexander Platt, conductor
> 
> 2005


How is this recording? I have some of this in other performances.


----------



## Malx

Sonata said:


> Ironically, you have just recommended this performance to me with this comment


Glad to be of service :tiphat:
Always wise to stream before you buy as descriptions can be deceiving.


----------



## canouro

*Sacred Garland - Devotional Chamber Music from the Age of Monteverdi*
The Gonzaga Band


----------



## RockyIII

JAS said:


> How is this recording? I have some of this in other performances.


I haven't heard many other recordings for comparison, but to me the performance and recording quality of this one are excellent.


----------



## Enthusiast

(via Spotify) A new album that I thought I would try and that pleased me a lot more than I was expecting. Two big and very emotional pieces of music. Anna Clyne's piece seems no more contemporary than Shostakovich and yet still sounds authentic, heartfelt and fresh - no pastiche, this - and immediately very enjoyable. Is it the real deal? I often find first impressions to be unreliable .. so I will have to try it again, soon. Inbal Segev's Elgar concerto is also a success: imaginative and yet offering little that is new. It is just very well played and gets under the skin of a work that rarely excites me these days (it is possibly my least favourite of the big Elgar works).


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Beethoven - Missa Solemnis*
Rafael Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus (live on Orfeo, soloists include Fassbaender, Donath, Schreier, Shirley-Quirk)

This is not one of my favorite Beethoven works - I find it rather too long, homogeneous, and exhausting - but it's great to hear every once in a while. This is an excellent, straightforward live reading with excellent soloists that show no signs of the strain that often plagues this work.


----------



## vmartell

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> I've time this aft for Zemlinsky's first of seven operas, composed in his early 20s. _Gramophone_ said of this recording, "Not a neglected masterpiece, but fascinating evidence of Z. on the very brink of maturity." Some of the fun of listening to it is identifying his influences, some super obvious (Wagner and Meyerbeer), others less so, but also present in abundance is echt Z whose orchestration is lush, dynamic and compelling. Karin Clarke exudes both the strength and vulnerability required of the title role.
> 
> View attachment 140076


Ah - the lost ones... It is said that those composers (Zemlinsky, Korngold, Schreker, Braunfels, Weigl, Zeisl, and others I forget) suffered actually 2 suppressions, first, by the monster regime and second, by the post-war zeitgeist that valued (at least nominally) the avant-garde. Great music, and different stream that navigated both worlds - if you like Puccini, Rachmaninov, you will find something to like in those guys... and if the second viennese school is your thing, you will also find something to like in those guys... even Korngold!

Thanks for that - for some reason I thought Conlon did it in his EMI Zemlinsky series... but at least from a quick internet search cannot find a reference - will have to dive in and see if I am right... if not, well, I will definitely go for this... well, will get it no matter what...

I dream of the day when this stuff will be played by the Vienna Phil - a homecoming and a measure of justice. I think Munich did "Die Tote Stadt" fairly recently with none other than Jonas Kaufmann - there is hope...

v


----------



## Itullian

Finishing up the Borodin cycle.
i like it a lot.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ It's a great cycle. You may have mirrored my own experience with it a year or so ago. I wasn't expecting it to be at all as good as it is.


----------



## senza sordino

RVW Serenade to Music, Oboe Concerto, Flos Campi, Piano Concerto. A very enjoyable disk.









Clarke Viola Sonata, Passacaglia, Lullaby, Lullaby on an Ancient Irish Tune, Morpheus, Chinese Puzzle, I'll bid my heart be still, Untitled Piece for viola and piano, Dumka, Prelude Allegro and Pastorale for viola clarinet and piano.

The Violin Sonata, Chinese Puzzle and last piece on the disk Prelude Allegro and Pastoral for viola, clarinet and piano are particularly good. 









Bridge Piano Trios 1 and 2, Nine Miniatures for Piano Trio. The second piano trio is a masterwork.









Walton Viola Concerto, Sonata for String Orchestra, Partita for Orchestra









RVW Symphonies 4 and 5, disk three.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

William Mathias - various works for the rest of today.

Although much of Mathias' output was organ and choral music mainly written for the church he did also compose a significant amount of orchestral and chamber works. He's been more than reasonably represented on disc, especially by the Nimbus and Lyrita labels. Some of the work below includes occasional folk-like flourishes reflecting the Welsh composer's origins, but it is tastefully done rather than smothering the music with dollops of gratuitous 'Celticness'. Mathias' orchestral and chamber music is in turns haunting, colourful, lyrical and craggy. Conservative it may have been for post-1960 standards, but, as with Britten the generation before, the music has a freshness and vitality which prevents it from being shackled to the past.

Violin Sonata WoO (1952):
Violin Sonata no.1 op.15 (1962):
Violin Sonata no.2 op.94 (1984):










Symphony no.1 op.31 (1966):
Symphony no.2 [_Summer Music_] op.90 (1983):










String Quartet no.1 op.38 (1968):
String Quartet no.2 op.84 (1980-81):
String Quartet no.3 op.97 (1986):










_Helios_ - op.76 (1977):
_Resquiescat_ op.79 (1977):
Oboe Concerto WoO (1989):
Symphony no.3 WoO (1991):


----------



## Rambler

*Joel Frederiksen- 'The Elfin Knight'* on harmonia mundi









Joel Frederiksen is an American singer specialising in early music. This is a disc of Ballads and Dance from Renasissance England.

Excellent


----------



## canouro

*Mozart ‎- Idomeneo*
Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Sylvia McNair,
Hillevi Martinpelto, Nigel Robson, Glenn Winslade, Cornelius Hauptmann,
The Monteverdi Choir, The English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Joe B




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Dvořák: Requiem
Karel Ančerl & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

20 year old (2016) Georgian violinist from Turkey. Prize winning performance.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Act II)*
Philharmonia Orch.
Wilhelm Furtwängler, cond. 1952

Have not listened to this grammophon classic for a few years.

Great as it is, I always come away with a sense of disappointment. The recording's studio origins are evident - not so much the studio location but that it was not a studio version of a live production, at least not in the theatrical sense.


----------



## Dimace

Yesterday was a very special day for me. After so many years of understanding failures, I found my way with Johannes! It was a very lucky incident. I was doing something with my monster collection and suddenly I noticed an EMI set with* Brahms Symphonies with LPO under Carlo - Maria. (4xLPS from 1980)* Actually I had no idea about Giulini and Brahms. Till yesterday I had listened only the Solti circle and this from Herbert. From the first notes I said to my self: Here we are! This (the 1st Symphony) was a brilliant performance. I could listen every detail and feel the emotions and the music like never before. After the end of my hearing, I was so happy, that I listen also the DR with Karajan! (I will write for it another time) Two X Brahms in two hours! Unbelievable and unique. I put Giulini apart from my collection to have it handy tomorrow, when I intent to continue with the 2nd Symphony. I suggest this LPS with 100 km. To like something so much from Brahms Symphonies (with these works I HAD problems) means that for you, my friends, should be truly something else.


----------



## ribonucleic

The next step in Karajan's studio Ring cycle: Die Walküre

This is my single favorite piece of classical music, so my demands are high. And I was surprised, after his uncharming Rheingold, to find this an excellent effort.

Every role has been sung better elsewhere - though sometimes not by much. But this is the most consistently strong cast I've heard.

Having imprinted on Jessye Norman's powerhouse Sieglinde, I would never have expected to find Gundula Janowitz's light pearly tone so persuasive in the role. She sounds like a woman you could fall in love with at first meeting.

Martti Talvela's Hunding lacks the seething menace of Kurt Moll. But he sounds scary and yet with a pompousness that suits the character.

Jon Vickers is significantly less compelling as Siegmund here than he was for Leinsdorf 5 years earlier. For one thing, he spends far too much of Act I crooning along with Karajan's logy [no pun intended!] pacing. But he's still one of the great heldentenors, of course, and when K. finally lets him uncork it's a marvelous thing.

Thomas Stewart's Wotan lacks the godly stature you want to hear in the part. But he more than compensates for it with superior acting and articulation.

It goes without saying that Régine Crespin is not Birgit Nilsson. (Sadly, we were only supplied with one.) At full pitch, her "Hojotoho" is a bit frightening. But she really makes the character relatable in a way I've never heard from anyone else. Put it this way: She's the first singer to convince me that the opera is named after the right person.

Ironically for a star conductor project, the weakest link is Herbie himself. He lets Act I drag in a way Wagner would probably have disapproved of. But he does deliver a blood-and-thunder Ride of the Valkyries. And the Magic Fire Music has the appropriate touch of fantasy about it.

Overall: a keeper, for sure.


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> William Mathias - various works for the rest of today.
> 
> Although much of Mathias' output was organ and choral music mainly written for the church he did also compose a significant amount of orchestral and chamber works. He's been more than reasonably represented on disc, especially by the Nimbus and Lyrita labels. Some of the work below includes occasional folk-like flourishes reflecting the Welsh composer's origins, but it is tastefully done rather than smothering the music with dollops of gratuitous 'Celticness'. Mathias' orchestral and chamber music is in turns haunting, colourful, lyrical and craggy. Conservative it may have been for post-1960 standards, but, as with Britten the generation before, the music has a freshness and vitality which prevents it from being shackled to the past.
> 
> Violin Sonata WoO (1952):
> Violin Sonata no.1 op.15 (1962):
> Violin Sonata no.2 op.94 (1984):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.1 op.31 (1966):
> Symphony no.2 [_Summer Music_] op.90 (1983):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.1 op.38 (1968):
> String Quartet no.2 op.84 (1980-81):
> String Quartet no.3 op.97 (1986):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Helios_ - op.76 (1977):
> _Resquiescat_ op.79 (1977):
> Oboe Concerto WoO (1989):
> Symphony no.3 WoO (1991):


I really like Mathias, especially his symphony #2. I don't have the CD of the violin sonatas - now on the streaming list!

I haven't listened to the string quartets in a while, so I may dig them up in the near future.

Now listening to the oboe concerto before I turn in for the night.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: Symphonies No. 5 in in B-flat major, D 485 and No. 6 in C major, D 589
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Orchestral music from Der Ring des Nibelungen. George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

Such a great CD. Wagner was an amazing composer. I am excited to get into his operas, even if it takes me a decade. Until then I have this great orchestral music.


----------



## MusicSybarite

elgars ghost said:


> William Mathias - various works for the rest of today.
> 
> Although much of Mathias' output was organ and choral music mainly written for the church he did also compose a significant amount of orchestral and chamber works. He's been more than reasonably represented on disc, especially by the Nimbus and Lyrita labels. Some of the work below includes occasional folk-like flourishes reflecting the Welsh composer's origins, but it is tastefully done rather than smothering the music with dollops of gratuitous 'Celticness'. Mathias' orchestral and chamber music is in turns haunting, colourful, lyrical and craggy. Conservative it may have been for post-1960 standards, but, as with Britten the generation before, the music has a freshness and vitality which prevents it from being shackled to the past.
> 
> Violin Sonata WoO (1952):
> Violin Sonata no.1 op.15 (1962):
> Violin Sonata no.2 op.94 (1984):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.1 op.31 (1966):
> Symphony no.2 [_Summer Music_] op.90 (1983):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.1 op.38 (1968):
> String Quartet no.2 op.84 (1980-81):
> String Quartet no.3 op.97 (1986):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Helios_ - op.76 (1977):
> _Resquiescat_ op.79 (1977):
> Oboe Concerto WoO (1989):
> Symphony no.3 WoO (1991):


Mathias is an awesome composer. His symphonies, piano concertos and harp concerto are my favorite works by him. His chamber music is still unknown to me, but I don't doubt it's fantastic too.


----------



## ldiat

Haydn - Symphony No. 104 - London (Proms 2012)


----------



## Dimace

DaddyGeorge said:


> Dvořák: Requiem
> Karel Ančerl & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 140124


So... I'm not great expert with Anton and his Requiem, but, having ALL the recordings of this work and listened about the 1/4 of them, I could say that this one is among the best. The sound is not very convincing (for my taste, of course) but the gravity of the performance is enough to have a VERY good performance. I suggest also this one. (Supraphon, really, must make something with the sound, especially of the old recordings, when these are remastered. To be worse than Hungaroton is a real achievement... I understand that the guys don't have the technology or the money to make (most of the times) great productions, and this is shady, because their performances are TOP!!! If I was DG, I had bought these two companies (Keeping everything else as it is) making THE RECORDINGS.


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major, Op. 53 (Wilhelm Backhaus - stereo)



> There is purpose behind every note; purpose at the service of the music, not Backhaus' own ego. No unnecessary tone or emotion comes from this outwardly impassive man; there is no smudging to 'improve' individual instances. Like less-than-refined brush strokes in great painting, an almost barren tone with Backhaus emerges as an essential part of the unadulterated whole.
> 
> Backhaus is "nobility but not 'power', seriousness without pompousness, devotion with no show of 'piety'" and although it may be 'too little' for some, it amounts to 'everything' I ask of Beethoven. - IonArts


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Escales

French Orchestral Works

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson

Chabrier: España
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Duruflé: Trois Danses, Op. 6
Ibert: Escales
Massenet: Thaïs
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
Saint-Saëns: Le Rouet d'Omphale, Op. 31


----------



## Rogerx

Dirty Minds

Olivia Vermeulen (mezzo-soprano), Jan Philip Schulze (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Preghiera - Rachmaninov: Piano Trios

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)

Kreisler: Preghiera (Prayer) on theme from Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto for violin & piano
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor, Op. post.
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11, etc.

The Baltimore Symphony, David Zinman

First Essay for Orchestra Op. 12
Music for a Scene from Shelley, Op. 7
Overture to The School for Scandal, Op. 5
Second Essay for Orchestra, Op. 17
Symphony No. 1, Op. 9


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 3

Doric String Quartet

String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 1 in C major
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 2 in B minor
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 3 in B flat major
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 4 in G major
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 6 in E flat major
tring Quartets, Op. 64 Nos. 1-6


----------



## punk

Here are some albums I have been hearing:


----------



## punk

This one is very intense, which makes the music more interesting.


----------



## punk

This one is for night listening... kinda creepy music, but I dig it.


----------



## punk

This Mendelssohn violin concerto is very beautiful.


----------



## punk

Some dude recommended this to me, so I gotta take a look later today.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Beethoven, 'Waldstein' & 'Appassionata' sonatas - Gilels.
> This is rather special - I have just ordered the boxed set.
> 
> View attachment 140117


Congratulations,it' a very fine set.


----------



## sonance

Anatolijus Šenderovas (1945 - 2019)

Concerto in Do
- Concerto in Do (for cello and symphony orchestra; 2002)
- Sonata for cello and percussion (1972)
- Four Pieces for cello and piano (1974)
- Due Canti (Cantus I for cello and piano; Cantus II for cello solo; 1993)
- Songs of Sulamite (for voice and symphony orchestra, 1992; here: version for cello, bajan, percussion and tape, 2001)
David Geringas, cello; Symphony Orchestra of the Lithuanian Academy of Music/Robertas Šervenikas; Zbignievas Žilionis, percussion; Tatjana Schatz-Geringas, piano; Geir Draugsvoll, accordion [bajan]; Arkadijus Gotesmanas, percussion (dreyer gaido)










Since I bought this CD in 2014 and with every repeated listening: This cello concerto has me in its grip. From the very first tones in the beginning the tension is high, the yearning touching my soul.

Youtube offers the concerto with another orchestra, but also with David Geringas:





It is a great shame that there is no Wikipedia entry (except Lithuanian Wiki and an extreme meagre entry in Danish Wiki). And it is a shame that there is no online review of this concerto to be found, although Šenderovas was awarded for it with the European Composer Prize in 2002. Where are the critics?

For those who are interested: an English biography can be found here:
http://www.verlag-neue-musik.de/verlag/authors.php?language=en&authors_id=599

now:

Music for Strings
- Hommage à Heifetz (for cello)
- Dialogue (for violin and viola)
- Melody for the film "Ghetto" (for violin and piano)
- Song and Dance (for piano trio)
- String Quartet no. 3
FortVio [piano trio]; Art Vio [string quartet] (dreyer gaido)


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi Edition Vol.2 - Op.7-12*
CD3-CD4 Il cimentodell'armonia e dell'inventione, Op.8
_Salvatore Accardo, Felix Ayo, Severino Gazzelloni, Heinz Holliger_


----------



## Shosty

Franz Schubert - Symphony No. 9 in C major "The Great"

Philippe Herreweghe, Royal Flemish Philharmonic


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Kabalevsky - various orchestral works for late morning and early afternoon.

Musical conservatism came naturally to Kabalevsky but it's unfair to say that he was a third-rate lightweight and that his music lacked colour and originality - I think it is more a case of Kabalevsky the craftsman was as Kabalevsky the craftsman did. I doubt that his music would have significantly changed with or without the concept of Soviet Realism - what came naturally to Kabalevsky just happened to fit in with was required of the party line, and anyway his music continued in a similar vein for the rest of his career when far fewer ideological strictures were in place. One writer once described Kabalevsky's work as, broadly speaking, 'Prokofiev-and-water', and although I wouldn't accuse Kabalevsky of appropriation there may well be something in that in terms of the music's overall effect.

Piano Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.9 (1928): 
Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.23 (1935 - rev. 1973):










_The Comedians_ - suite for small orchestra from the incidental music for the Mark Daniel play _The Inventor and the Comedians_ op.26 (1938-40):
Suite for orchestra from the opera _Colas Breugnon_ op.24 (1936-38):
_Romeo and Juliet_ - musical sketches for large symphony orchestra op.56 (1956):










Cello Concerto no.1 in G-minor op.49 (1948-49):
_Vesna_ [_Spring_] - symphonic poem for orchestra op.65 (1960): 
Cello Concerto no.2 in G op.77 (1964):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bacheler*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Olivier Messiaen*: Turangalîla-Symphonie. Seiji Ozawa, Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Yvonne & Jeanne Loriod.

I suspect this must be seen as at least somewhat of an authoritative reading on account of the presence of the Loriod sisters as pianist and Ondist, but I never hear about it; perhaps this is due to Ozawa's less than stellar reputation as a conductor. But I don't think anyone can deny his achievement here. This is a killer performance, totally driven and passionate, yet precise playing of this strange and sprawling masterpiece. Messiaen called this work a "love song" and his student Boulez called it "brothel music". Very strange music in any case, almost alien sounding.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30/ Don Juan, Op. 20/ Salome: Dance of the Seven Veils
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28

Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1959-03-10
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Clarinet quintet op.146 by Max Reger with Stephan Siegenthaler & Leipziger Streichquartett.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Strauss Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30/ Don Juan, Op. 20/ Salome: Dance of the Seven Veils
> Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> Herbert von Karajan
> Recorded: 1959-03-10
> Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


I have a Karajan CD on DG with that exact same lineup of works but w/ Berlin from the '70s. I want to hear that recording though. That's the AsZ that was used in _2001_, no?


----------



## Enthusiast

Not everything on the disc is worthwhile. The violin fantasy seems devoid of inspiration (and even a star violinist can't rescue it), for example. But the Konzertstuck for four horns is worth the price of admission - definitely my overall favourite of this piece.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> I have a Karajan CD on DG with that exact same lineup of works but w/ Berlin from the '70s. I want to hear that recording though. That's the AsZ that was used in _2001_, no?


If you mean re-release with Azt( unknown abbreviation for me)


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

CD 3

One of British best composers, refined and tastefully played by the Parley of Instruments.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> If you mean re-release with Azt( unknown abbreviation for me)


AsZ = Also sprach Zarathustra, the piece you were listening to


----------



## Malx

Vagn Holmboe, Chamber Music - Ensemble MidtVest.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> AsZ = Also sprach Zarathustra, the piece you were listening to


I had no idea, well one leaning every day something new .


----------



## Rogerx

Bach- Lisa Batiashvili (violin), François Leleux (oboe), Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Peter Kofler

Kammerorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc

Bach, C P E: Trio in B minor for flute, violin and basso continuo, Wq 143
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV156 'Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe' and
Concerto for Oboe & Violin in C minor, BWV1060
Erbarme dich (from St Matthew Passion, BWV244)
Sonata for solo violin No. 2 in A minor, BWV1003
St Matthew Passion, BWV244
Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> I had no idea, well one leaning every day something new .


"Das kann man wohl sagen" :tiphat:


----------



## vincula

Lovely rendition of Bruckner's no 4 by Furtwängler. Must have been a very cold time around Oct '51 judging from the extremely "coughing" public. Still much to enjoy though. Bought the album for almost nothing, and sound quality's actually not that bad.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## sbmonty

César Franck: Prélude, Choral Et Fugue


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto & Piano Quintet *

Maria João Pires (piano)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado

Jian Wang (cello), Gerard Causse (viola), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Maria João Pires (piano), Augustin Dumay (violin)
Recorded: 1999-09
Recording Venue: "The Maltings", Concert Hall, Snape


----------



## adriesba

flamencosketches said:


> I have a Karajan CD on DG with that exact same lineup of works but w/ Berlin from the '70s. I want to hear that recording though. *That's the AsZ that was used in 2001, no?*


I believe it is. It sounds like the same performance.


----------



## adriesba

*Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (Edward Downes recording)*

BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra and BBC Northern Singers

Friedrich - Raimund Herincx
Luzio - Alexander Young
Claudio - Ian Caley
Antonio - Neil Jenkins
Angelo - William Elvin
Isabella - April Cantelo
Mariana - Ilse Wolf
Brighella - Lawrence Richard
Danieli - Leslie Fyson
Dorella - Elizabeth Gale
Pontio Pilato - David Lennox

From this box:

View attachment 140152


Well, this was rather odd. It's hard to believe Wagner wrote this opera. Unlike _Die Feen_, there really wasn't anything in it that made me think of the Wagner everyone knows. I suppose the only thing Wagnerian about it is that it is three hours long with only two acts.

I was under the impression that this is a comedy, but I didn't find much about it humorous until almost the end. Perhaps I was mistaken, or the piece needs to be seen. The plot is based off Shakespeare's play _Measure for Measure_. Friedrich, viceroy of Sicily, forbids the Carnival and institutes a "ban on love". Anyone guilty of love is to be killed. Claudio is sent to prison and is about to be executed for breaking this rule and hopes that his sister Isabella will find a way to set him free.

The music often sounds something like Gilbert and Sullivan, and other times it sounds maybe like J. Strauss, Jr. Those aren't musical influences, but that's what it sort of sounds like upon hearing it. Occasionally it also sounds like _Rienzi_. The first half was basically all sung. Then, randomly in act two, there is a rather traditional sounding recitative section followed by spoken dialogue. Then later there is a bit more spoken dialogue. It's odd because it seems to come out of nowhere after all the regular singing. In my opinion, the music is not as good as in _Die Feen_, but The carnival song in Act II (the first theme heard in the overture), though strange, was somewhat catchy. There weren't many memorable melodies though.

The performers again were good. April Cantelo didn't sound as good in the beginning, but got better later on in the opera. I'm starting to like these singers.

Overall, I think _Die Feen_ is better, but this is still interesting. _Das Liebesverbot_ is mainly something that those curious about early Wagner will want to hear as it's not super memorable. I personally wouldn't shy away from a chance to see a good performance of it though.


----------



## ribonucleic

adriesba said:


> I believe it is. It sounds like the same performance.


IMDb says it is.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062622/soundtrack?ref_=tt_ql_trv_7


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Septet & Serenade

Joakim Kallhed, Thomas Annmo, Mikael Bjork

Arion Wind Quintet, Schein String Quartet


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Gadzhibekov - Overture (Anosov/Melodiya)
Prokofiev - String Quartet #1 (Nivak/Philips)
Shostakovich - Symphony #9 (Horvat/Turnabout)*


----------



## Enthusiast

This is quite old but it skips along. It is not as idiomatic as Pinnock's or Hogwood's recordings but serves as a change from that.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140154


*Samuel Barber*

Adagio for Strings, op. 11
Overture to "The School for Scandal," op. 5
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Music for a Scene from Shelley, op. 7
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Symphony No. 1, op. 9

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman, conductor

1992


----------



## elgar's ghost

For the rest of today I'm turning to another Russian composer whose music seemed relatively uncontroversial but, unlike his ex-pupil Kabalevsky who was on my previous playlist, had his brush with the Soviet cultural authorities anyway. All that I have of Nikolai Myaskovsky is what you see below - a reasonable if basic smattering of orchestral works plus the two cello sonatas, but in order to obtain a more rounded overview I could do with seeking out some of the string quartets and piano sonatas on youtube at some point. Any suggested pointers would be appreciated.

Symphony no.6 in E-flat minor, with mixed choir in the finale op.23 [Text: anon. Russian Orthodox hymn] (1922-23 - rev. 1947):










Violin Concerto in D-minor op.44 (1938):










Symphony no.16 [_Aviation_] in F op.39 (1935-36):
Symphony no.19 in E-flat for wind orchestra op.46 (1939):










Cello Sonata no.1 in D op.12 (1911 - rev. 1935):
Cello Concerto in C-minor op.66 (1944-45):
Cello Sonata no.2 in A-minor op.81 (1948-49):










Symphony no.24 in F-minor op.63 (1943):
Symphony no.25 in D-flat op.69 (1945-46 - rev. 1949):


----------



## sonance

Anatolijus Šenderovas (1945 - 2019), continued

- Ich habe auch Arme ausgestreckt - Mirage ... (concerto for guitar and string orchestra)
Reinbert Evers, guitar; St. Christopher Chamber Orchestra Vilnius/Donatas Katkus (ambitus)










now: first listen

Hommage à Anatolijus Šenderovas

CD 1
- String Quartet no. 1
- Der tiefe Brunnen (for voice, flute, string quartet and percussion)
- Exodus (for saxophone, accordion, string quartet, percussion and trombone)
- String Quartet no. 2 (with harpsichord and chimes)
- Four Poems by Sigitas Geda (for voice and string quartet)
CD 2
- Concerto for piano trio and symphony orchestra
- Concerto for percussion and string orchestra "... per Giunt"
- Trio Grosso (for piano, violin, cello and chamber orchestra)
CD 3
- "Paratum cor meum ..." (for cello, choir, keyboard instruments and symphony orchestra)
- Chamber Symphony
- David's Song (for cello and string quartet)
David Geringas, cello; Anatolijus Šenderovas, piano, harpsichord and chimes; Chordos [string quartet]; Indrė Baikštytė, piano, celesta, harpsichord and synthesizer; Marius Balčytis, trombone; Joana Gedminaitė, soprano; Pavel Giunter, percussion; Liora Grodnikaitė, mezzo; Liudas Mockūnas, saxophone; Andrius Radziukynas, flute; Raimondas Sviackevičius, accordion; FortVio [piano trio]; Kaskados [piano trio], Chamber Choir "Jauna Muzika"; Klaipėda Chamber Orchestra/Vytautas Lukočius; St. Christopher Chamber Orchestra/Donatus Katkus; Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra/David Geringas; Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra/Modestas Pitrėnas (dreyer gaido; 3 CDs)


----------



## Rogerx

Suppe: Missa Dalmatica

Roman Sadnik (tenor), Martin Achrainer (baritone), Bernhard Spingler (bass baritone), Martin Ranalter (organ)

Concentus Choir Brunech, Adriano Martinolli d'Arcy


----------



## Enthusiast

Vanska's Mahler 4


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas vol.23 (BWV 10; BWV 93; BWV 107; BWV 178)*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki








*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- St. Matthew Passion *
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 (Klemperer - Philharmonia Orchestra)

The performance needs no introduction, I suppose. So here's the audio restorer:



> It's true to say that the recordings were very well made for their day - better perhaps than the Brahms which had preceded them. XR remastering here isn't a question of rescuing a dismal historic artifact; rather it's a case of eliciting the very finest sound quality possible from from fine source material - digging deep into the bass for added richness; opening out oft-constricted strings; lifting a veil from the upper treble. In short, whilst the current EMI transfers are perfectly acceptable representations of what was possible in 1957, these Pristine remastering offer us what more could have been heard had Klemperer and the Philharmonia had a 21st century recording facility to work with. It's one of those classic series of recordings which merit the very best sound quality - and which should stand thus in every collection. - Andrew Rose


----------



## 13hm13

Contemporaries Of Mozart - Gossec: Symphonies / Bamert, London Mozart Players


----------



## Enthusiast

Sibelius 5. I wanted to hear the original version which Sibelius went on to radically revise to arrive at the work we know today. He jettisoned a lot of good music but the result justified it. The performance was so good that I went on to listen to the version we all know as well.


----------



## 13hm13

Dvorak: Symphony No. 6; American Suite / James Gaffigan, Luzerner Sinfonieorchester


----------



## vincula

Josef Suk. Czech Phil Orchestra conducted by one of my most beloved conductors: the great Václav Talich.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphonies No. 6 in F major, op. 68 "Pastorale" and No. 5 in C minor, op. 67
Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century, Franz Bruggen

These are really excellent pieces! Pity they're not more well-known.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schumann: Sym. #3
Brahms: Sym. #2*
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Carlo Maria Giulini, cond.
rec. 1980


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic Schubert


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_String Quartet #1 In F, Op. 18/1
String Quartet #2 In G, Op. 18/2
String Quartet #3 In D, Op. 18/3
String Quartet #4 In C Minor, Op. 18/4
String Quartet #5 In A, Op. 18/5
String Quartet #6 In B Flat, Op. 18/6_
[Rec. 1961]







Ensemble: Amadeus Quartet


----------



## starthrower




----------



## flamencosketches

*Felix Mendelssohn*: String Symphony No.12 in G minor. Concerto Köln

Despite Masur's face on the cover, he has nothing to do with these great recordings of the string symphonies, which nonetheless share a box with his symphony cycle. In any case, these recordings are clearly the product of consummate professionalism and dedication to this lesser known (but very good) repertoire. One can tell the young Mendelssohn was obsessed with counterpoint, but not at the expense of melody.


----------



## ribonucleic

Satie - Oeuvres pour piano (Aldo Ciccolini)

It's the next best thing to being in Paris.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Mozart: Symphony No. 39 in E flat major, K543

Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer


----------



## Malx

I needed something soothing to end the day, truth be told I wasn't listening as intently as at other times - I just let the sound of the viols wash over me - lovely.


----------



## punk

punk said:


> View attachment 140138
> 
> 
> Some dude recommended this to me, so I gotta take a look later today.


This was very nice! I read somewhere that Mackerras uses period brass, which really packs a punch.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

One of the most beautiful works you've (likely) never heard, Zemlinsky's _Frühlingsbegräbnis_ (Spring Burial):


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Antonín Dvořák: Svatební košile (The Spectre's Bride)
Zdeněk Mácal & New Jersey Symphony Orchestr


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140182


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Aida

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

1974, remastered 2001, reissued 2016


----------



## Joachim Raff

Schmidt, F: Symphony No. 1 in E major

Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Vassily Sinaisky
Recorded: 27-30 August 2007
Recording Venue: Malmo Concert Hall, Sweden

" Quality of Schmidt is not deniable. On a par with Mahler at least "


----------



## 13hm13

Schumann: Symphony No.2. Manfred-Overture / Sinopoli


----------



## Itullian

13hm13 said:


> Schumann: Symphony No.2. Manfred-Overture / Sinopoli
> 
> View attachment 140184


Love his Schumann.


----------



## ribonucleic

Lou Harrison - The Perilous Chapel (1948)

Barbara Chaffe (Flute)
Stephen Harrison (Cello)
William Winant (Percussion)
Doug Rioth (Harp)

Delicate dreamy music.


----------



## ribonucleic

Gubaidulina - The Deceitful Face of Hope and Despair



> Sofia Gubaidulina's The Deceitful Face of Hope and of Despair (2005) is stark, existential music, a weighty flute concerto cast in one continuous movement that lasts close to a half hour, and which challenges the emotions of the listener almost as much as it taxes the endurance of the soloist. If the title -- drawn from T.S. Eliot's penitential poem, "Ash Wednesday" -- suggests an agonized, spiritual struggle, then the music goes even further with its sparseness, darkness, and dryness to convey what may be some of the bleakest expressions and grayest colors since Shostakovich's late, requiem-like works. Its long solo part has a defenseless, desperate quality, and it is delivered here with honesty and vulnerability by flutist Sharon Bezaly, the dedicatee and recipient of the concerto; her affecting playing is devastating, especially when pitted against the calamitous forces of the closing measures. - AllMusic


----------



## Joachim Raff

Vieuxtemps: Works for Violin & Orchestra

Reto Kuppel (violin), Qatar Philharmonic Orchestra, Marcus Bosch

"This is one beautiful release , Kuppel's playing is the highlight of the disc. I cannot stop playing it"


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen Suites & L'Arlésienne Suites

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## 13hm13

Joachim Raff: Violin Concerto No. 1


----------



## Neo Romanza

elgars ghost said:


> For the rest of today I'm turning to another Russian composer whose music seemed relatively uncontroversial but, unlike his ex-pupil Kabalevsky who was on my previous playlist, had his brush with the Soviet cultural authorities anyway. All that I have of Nikolai Myaskovsky is what you see below - a reasonable if basic smattering of orchestral works plus the two cello sonatas, but in order to obtain a more rounded overview I could do with seeking out some of the string quartets and piano sonatas on youtube at some point. Any suggested pointers would be appreciated.
> 
> Symphony no.6 in E-flat minor, with mixed choir in the finale op.23 [Text: anon. Russian Orthodox hymn] (1922-23 - rev. 1947):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violin Concerto in D-minor op.44 (1938):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.16 [_Aviation_] in F op.39 (1935-36):
> Symphony no.19 in E-flat for wind orchestra op.46 (1939):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cello Sonata no.1 in D op.12 (1911 - rev. 1935):
> Cello Concerto in C-minor op.66 (1944-45):
> Cello Sonata no.2 in A-minor op.81 (1948-49):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.24 in F-minor op.63 (1943):
> Symphony no.25 in D-flat op.69 (1945-46 - rev. 1949):


Thumbs up! Myaskovsky is one of my favorite Russian/Soviet composers.


----------



## Dimace

I know very well that you all love *Dmitri* very much and for this reason I want to give you the best of him from my collection. So, without many words, a SUPER collection from UK, where the BEST conductors & Orcs in the business are performing his *Two Piano Concertos, his Violin Concerto and his Cello Concerto plus the famous music (suite) from the Gadfly. *(3 x LP, CDS UK, 1975) You can't find better Dmitri out there, that's for sure. This set is also quite affordable.


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf-Ferrari - Violin Concerto & Serenade in E flat

Ulf Hoelscher (violin)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Cello Concerto_










A remarkable concerto from a remarkable composer. It never ceases to amaze how many listeners don't know Martin's music. A composer who was difficult to pigeonhole, but he always stayed true to himself as a result his music was always deeply personal.


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Modigliani: Intuition

Quatuor Modigliani

Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major
Mozart: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, K159
Schubert: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, D46


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel - Piano Works

Howard Shelley (piano)

Bagatelles (6), Op. 107
Caprice, Op. 49
La bella capricciosa: Polonaise, Op. 55
La contemplazione: Una fantasia piccola, Op. 107 No. 3
Piano Sonata in E flat, Op. 13
Rondo all'Ungherese, Op. 107 No. 6
Rondo for piano in E flat major, Op. 11
Variations on a theme from Gluck's 'Armide', Op. 57


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann - Das Paradies und die Peri

Barbara Bonney, Alexandra Coku, Bernarda Fink, Neill Archer, Gerald Finley, Cornelius Hauptmann, Christoph Prégardien

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, The Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## vincula

Woke up in a dancing mood today...









A-cracking nutcrackah !

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

George Frederic Bristow, Symphony in F sharp minor - Detroit SO, Neeme Jarvi.

I don't recall having played this before but I have just listened to it twice - I am impressed. Here is an American Symphony that sits vaguely in the Mendelssohn, Schumann, even in parts Brahms, area of composition style - at least to my ear.
It is a symphony I have rarely heard mention of on the forum but for those who don't know it, it is well worth a listen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aram Khachaturian - various works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

_Dance Suite_ for orchestra (1933):










_Overture_ and _Pepo's Song_ for orchestra from the music for the film _Pepo_ (1934):










Symphony no.1 in E-minor (1934):










Piano Concerto in D-flat (1936):










_March_ for orchestra from the music for the film _Zangezur_ (1937-38):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Sancta Civitas. Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, + soloists

Great, sincere sacred music from the curmudgeonly atheist RVW. A great performance. The LSO might be the perfect orchestra for this composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & String Quintet

Matt Haimovitz (cello), Itamar Golan (piano)

Miró Quartet


----------



## canouro

*Dvořák: Symphonie No.9 "From The New World" / Smetana: Moldau*
Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

symphony No.8


----------



## Enthusiast

Schumann's violin and piano concertos - both given performances that are among the best I have heard.


----------



## canouro

*Bruckner:*
Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'
Symphony No. 5 in B flat major

_Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## millionrainbows

Gary Graffman/George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra: Prokofiev, Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 3; Sonata No.3. From the *Gary Graffman Complete RCA and Columbia Albums.*

Fantastic! Graffman gives Prokofiev the "steel biceps and tendons" approach.

You can get it singly as well:









Also, an earlier incarnation of the same. These 'headline cover' albums are interesting, in that they are early digital, and the strings sound hard and "icy." I actually like these masterings, and have kept my old Stravinsky and Debussy copies.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

pianosonatas 9-10-11 & 12


----------



## Rogerx

Kirchner: Novelletten & Goetz: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op. 1

Márta Gulyás (piano), Vilmos Szabadi (violin), Tytus Miecznikovski (cello)


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Lucia Popp (soprano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré - Piano Quintets Nos. 1 and 2

Schubert Ensemble


----------



## Vasks

_My latest acquisition_


----------



## annaw

*Beethoven: Symphonies 6-8 (Blomstedt/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig)*

Having just finished Blomstedt's great Dresden LvB cycle this morning, I decided to continue with the Leipzig one and I think I like it even better as the interpretations are maybe a bit more cohesive and driven, partly due to quicker tempi. Two very great sets nevertheless.


----------



## mikeh375

Malx said:


> I needed something soothing to end the day, truth be told I wasn't listening as intently as at other times - I just let the sound of the viols wash over me - lovely.
> 
> View attachment 140178


....I want it.........


----------



## Marinera

*Boccherini - Sei Terzettini op. 47 (1793).* La Real Cámara


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein Conducts Ives

New York Philharmonic

Leonard Bernstein, William Vacchiano (trumpet)

Symphony No. 2
Symphony No. 3 'The Camp Meeting'
The Unanswered Question


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Sinfonía de Antígona_


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart - the first two "Prussian" quartets, K 575 and K 589.


----------



## bharbeke

I have been doing a lot of listening to Karajan YouTube videos posted in the grand review thread. The latest success on that front was Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 1.

My current listening is Bruch's oratorio Moses, performed by Claus Peter Flor and the Bamberg Symphony. The portions with the full choir work best for me, as the soloists are of more uneven quality. This could just be down to the recitative writing, however, as this is a first listen to the work.


----------



## 13hm13

Tchaikovsky: Complete Orchestral Suites / Marriner, Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra
Tchaikovsky / Radio-sinfonieorchester Stuttgart 
Release Date: 06/26/2012 
Label: Brilliant Classics Catalog #: 94372


----------



## Malx

mikeh375 said:


> ....I want it.........


If you seriously 'want it' try this 4 disc set which has the 'Art of Fugue' + other works and is currently a great deal at Presto:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/search?search_query=fretwork bach


----------



## 13hm13

Russian Dances / Neeme Järvi, Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Debussy, Complete piano works Vol 5 - Jean-Efflam Bavouzet.


----------



## ribonucleic

Marc-André Hamelin - The Composer-Pianists



> Hamelin tosses off all the fearful challenges on this disc with terrific aplomb. Not only is he possessed of a frighteningly superhuman technique, he has a strong sense of form and a wonderful touch, capable of a vast spectrum of tonal colors and of shifting from the hypervirtuosic to the unbelievably subtle in an instant. However, if I have given the impression that this is simply another virtuoso showcase, then nothing could be further from my intention. Hamelin is not only a spectacular player, he is a great musician. He is on record as saying that he does not like playing difficult music. I beg to differ; this disc contains some of the most difficult music ever composed for the keyboard, and at no time does he sound as if he is having less than a wonderful time.
> 
> Oh yes, he is very well -- if not spectacularly -- recorded. This is certainly one of my favorite recordings of the year.


----------



## pmsummer

SUITEN FÜR VIOLONCELLO
*J.S. Bach*
Thomas Demenga - violoncello
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## 13hm13

"The Fair Melusina" Overture, Opus 32


----------



## Guest002

Taking a break from Bach for a day or two:









Hannu Lintu, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Witold Lutosławski's Symphony No. 3.

Strange but excellent!


----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok's 2nd violin concerto is for me one of the three or four greatest violin concertos (with the Berg and the Brahms and perhaps the Beethoven) but it seems to be fiendishly difficult to bring it off. It seems to have a habit of losing coherence in all but a few recordings (at least that's how I hear things). Menuhin with Dorati and (of course!) Isabelle Faust and, perhaps, Patricia Kopatchinskaja have done it very well. But this one may be the best of all.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Closing my computer but still listening to this (am in Act 3) - it is great fun, musically involving and every word is crystal clear so you can follow it easily (well, it helps that it is from such a familiar play).









Barbara Hannigan (Cecily), 
Peter Tantsits (Jack Worthing), 
Joshua Bloom (Algernon), 
Katalin Károlyi (Gwendoline), 
Hilary Summers (Miss Prism), 
Alan Ewing (Lady Bracknell), 
Benjamin Bevan (Lane/Merriman), 
Joshua Hart (Dr Chasuble)

BCMG, Thomas Adès

BBC Music Magazine:


> Surely this is not only the best operatic treatment of Oscar Wilde since Salome, but also one of the few absolutely essential operas of the last 20 years...This performances features at least three ideal incarnations: Barbara Hannigan's cut-glass Cecily, Peter Tantsits's spot-on Jack and Hilary Summers's true-contralto Miss Prism, who hits every note asked of her.
> *****


----------



## Neo Romanza

_In terra pax_


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Bartok's 2nd violin concerto is for me one of the three or four greatest violin concertos (with the Berg and the Brahms and perhaps the Beethoven) but it seems to be fiendishly difficult to bring it off. It seems to have a habit of losing coherence in all but a few recordings (at least that's how I hear things). Menuhin with Dorati and (of course!) Isabelle Faust and, perhaps, Patricia Kopatchinskaja have done it very well. But this one may be the best of all.
> 
> View attachment 140210


I can't say a lot about Bela, but have you tried the Viktoria for the 2nd? The Russian is VERY good (a little masculine for my taste, but this is a minor issue) and her Bartok is no exception. (The sound of this video is not perfect).


----------



## ribonucleic

Korngold - Violin Concerto in D major op. 35

Anne-Sophie Mutter
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn



> "Anne-Sophie makes the structure of Korngold's piece clearer than anyone else," writes conductor André Previn in the liner notes of his wife's performance of Korngold's Violin Concerto. To be more precise, it is Previn who makes the structure clearer, who, indeed, makes this the most persuasive performance of the piece ever recorded. An old hand at the music of Korngold, Previn's sensitive conducting shapes an ardent but cogent performance, a performance that lets Korngold's lines sing and soar but always in context of a convincing structure. Mutter, who thankfully has not added any hint of "contemporary music" to Korngold's neo-Romantic piece, plays with all the subtlety, taste, and beauty of which she is capable. The result is one of the most completely compelling performances of the work ever recorded. - AllMusic


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Sancta Civitas. Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, + soloists
> 
> Great, sincere sacred music from the curmudgeonly atheist RVW. A great performance. The LSO might be the perfect orchestra for this composer.


Great performances - Hickox left us too soon ......


----------



## Enthusiast

msmsmmsmsmsmjjk


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> I can't say a lot about Bela, but have you tried the Viktoria for the 2nd? The Russian is VERY good (a little masculine for my taste, but this is a minor issue) and her Bartok is no exception. (The sound of this video is not perfect).


^ I have a lot of time for Mullova (a Czech name, no?). Her's is a good one but (IMO) she doesn't quite get there.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I have a lot of time for Mullova (a Czech name, no?). Her's is a good one but (IMO) she doesn't quite get there.


No, Mullova is of Russian origin. From my own research, it's said to be a pretty rare surname in Russia. Other countries of origin but to a much lesser degree: Belarus, Bulgaria and Uzbekistan.


----------



## ribonucleic

Enthusiast said:


> msmsmmsmsmsmjjk


Is that a Ferneyhough piece?


----------



## ribonucleic

Liszt - Années de pèlerinage (Lazar Berman)



> As a technician, Berman is extraordinary in terms of sheer evenness, control, and rhythmic panache, yet he always channels his considerable craft toward musical ends. ... this set remains the reference Années de pèlerinage, and my hearty recommendation is clinched by DG's bargain-box price. - ClassicsToday


----------



## vincula

Spanish guitar recital. A real bargain of an album with the great Julian Bream, carrying on Andrés Segovia's flame.









Sound can be a bit DDDry, but it's worth the investment. Much to enjoy. Cheap on the jungle:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Spanish-Guitar-Recital-Julian-Bream/dp/B000026GX4

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: Divertimento for string orchestra, Concerto for Orchestra 
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Stan was such a great Bartók conductor!


----------



## Itullian

More fantastic Schubert.


----------



## Rambler

*Elgar: The Black Knight plus* Liverpool Philharmonic Choir & Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Sir Charles Groves on EMI









The Black Knight is an early work by Elgar. At this stage in his development he was a provincial musician, and local opportunities for performance favoured choral music, choral music being very prominent in that area of England. Very Victorian but with hints of the mature Elgar to come. Perhaps a little unexciting though.

The other works on the disc are:
- Spanish Serenade
- The Snow
- Fly Singing Bird
- Imperial March
- Triumphal March from 'Caractacus'

A nice disc but unlikely to convert an Elgar doubter into a fan.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 10 - Bournemouth SO, Paavo Berglund.


----------



## HenryPenfold

ribonucleic said:


> Is that a Ferneyhough piece?


Dunno.

But this is :lol: ...................


----------



## flamencosketches

HenryPenfold said:


> Dunno.
> 
> But this is :lol: ...................


What piece is that? I'd love to hear it.










*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Quartet No.1 in G minor, op.25. Emil Gilels, Amadeus Quartet

Really good performance of this work.


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## HenryPenfold

It's the string section from this ......


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven 

Sonatas 22 and 23

Richter at Carnegie Hall 1960


----------



## flamencosketches

HenryPenfold said:


> It's the string section from this ......


Intense. Reminds me a bit of Penderecki's Threnody.


----------



## Rambler

*Elgar: The Banner of St. George plus* London Symphony Chorus & Northern Sinfonia of England conducted by Richard Hickox on EMI









Having just listened to Elgar's The Black Knight this disc of The Banner of St. George is rather similar. It dates froma few years later, and this is the first recording of the piece. Perhaps not exactly essential Elgar.

The disc also Includes:
- Great is The Lord - Psalm 48
- Te Deum and Benedictus


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

Last week I was late so this week I am early.
For the Saturday Symphony Selection:

Roussel, Symphony No 4 - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Stéphane Denève.

For me always the weakest of Roussel's Symphonies, I thought I'd try this Naxos recording rather than the Dutoit I have on my shelves. The recording is not at all bad but it failed to pursuade me from my original opinion. For a brief comparison I played the Allegro molto fourth movement from the Dutoit recording and found it had more life and vitality about it.


----------



## Malx

A recording I happened upon while searching for something else:
Grieg, Piano Concerto - Cliffird Curzon, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Oivin Fjeldstad.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Hafís_


----------



## Rambler

*Grainger: Jungle Book plus* Polyphony directed by Stephen Layton on hyperion









Moving on from Elgar (who had no interest in folk music) to Percy Grainger who certainly did.

Percy Grainger was Australian born, and by 1914 moved to the USA becoming an American citizen. However British folk music was central to his creative personality. He certainly was an oddball, and I understand had rather questionable views (on such things as race).

This disc of choral music includes his Jungle Book cycle (first recording). Plus other pieces including Folk Song settings from Britain, Denmark and the Faeroe Islands. I particularly like the Sea-Chanty setting of Shallow Brown.

This is all performed in fine style. A decidedly different disc - and very appealing for me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> Last week I was late so this week I am early.
> For the Saturday Symphony Selection:
> 
> Roussel, Symphony No 4 - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Stéphane Denève.
> 
> For me always the weakest of Roussel's Symphonies, I thought I'd try this Naxos recording rather than the Dutoit I have on my shelves. The recording is not at all bad but it failed to pursuade me from my original opinion. For a brief comparison I played the Allegro molto fourth movement from the Dutoit recording and found it had more life and vitality about it.
> 
> View attachment 140226


I like 1st, 2nd and 3rd symphonies from Roussel, but I agree with you, I always found the 4th to be a letdown. To be even more honest, I think his ballets are better than his symphonies. _Evocations_ is also a stunning work.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> George Frederic Bristow, Symphony in F sharp minor - Detroit SO, Neeme Jarvi.
> 
> I don't recall having played this before but I have just listened to it twice - I am impressed. Here is an American Symphony that sits vaguely in the Mendelssohn, Schumann, even in parts Brahms, area of composition style - at least to my ear.
> It is a symphony I have rarely heard mention of on the forum but for those who don't know it, it is well worth a listen.
> 
> View attachment 140195


I concur with you, it's a relatively unknown work which doesn't deserve its oblivion. A strong work. There is another symphony recorded, and it's almost as good as the one in F sharp minor:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rambler said:


> *Grainger: Jungle Book plus* Polyphony directed by Stephen Layton on hyperion
> 
> View attachment 140229
> 
> 
> Moving on from Elgar (who had no interest in folk music) to Percy Grainger who certainly did.
> 
> Percy Grainger was Australian born, and by 1914 moved to the USA becoming an American citizen. However British folk music was central to his creative personality. He certainly was an oddball, and I understand had rather questionable views (on such things as race).
> 
> This disc of choral music includes his Jungle Book cycle (first recording). Plus other pieces including Folk Song settings from Britain, Denmark and the Faeroe Islands. I particularly like the Sea-Chanty setting of Shallow Brown.
> 
> This is all performed in fine style. A decidedly different disc - and very appealing for me.


I prefer Koechlin's evocative settings of _The Jungle Book_, which, for me, is one of the most important works of the 20th Century.

I wrote a review of the recording with David Zinman conducting:

Charles Koechlin (pronounced KAY CLAN) is, in my estimate, one of the most underrated French composers of all-time. He was overshadowed by Debussy and Ravel because he did not know how to promote his music and had very few conductors that were interested in getting his music performed. I'm sure this could be debated, but let's face it, his music won't be spoken in the same breath as Brahms any time soon, especially if the more conservative audiences have anything to say about it. Orchestras continue to rehash the same old programs year after year with no new repertoire being performed. I honestly think "The Jungle Book" could gain repertory status if it had proper exposure. To my knowledge only two recordings exist of the complete cycle: this one from Zinman and the other one from Steuart Bedford. Leif Segerstam recorded all of the cycle except for "Three Poems," which I find puzzling, because Segerstam has released several other Koechlin recordings on Marco Polo. You would think he would perform the whole "Jungle Book" cycle. Anyway, in all honesty, the Bedford and Segerstam simply can't compete with Zinman who I think has the full measure of this music. Zinman may seem like an odd choice, but I think he has a full grasp of the wide scope which "The Jungle Book" requires to be successful.

Now I would like to talk about the music, which I think is some of the most original music to come out of the early to mid 20th Century. This work preoccupied Koechlin for many years. I would say, if you're familiar with his style, this is a very approachable work, but if you're unfamiliar with his music then I should say approach with a little caution. This is not to scare you off but rather warn you that you've never heard anything quite like this before. Koechlin favors harmony and texture over melody and rhythm, but don't let this fool you, these are not atmospheric pieces that tickle your ear, this is highly complex music that when the climaxes thrust forward, you will feel like someone has just punched you in the face. Koechlin is an incredible orchestrator, probably one of the finest in music history along with Ravel, Rimsky-Korsakov, R. Strauss, Schoenberg, etc. The colors he's able to pull from the orchestra are simply astonishing. His approach to harmony is also one of the key characteristics of his music. Nobody writes harmony like this. In fact, Koechlin has written a treatise about harmony and also orchestration. It should be noted that while Koechlin's music was obscure, he was well respected as an educator and was highly regarded by his peers.

This music is so hard to describe, but I think if you have an open-mind about music then Koechlin won't be too difficult for you to grasp. I recommend repeat listening of his music, because so often people will miss some of the subtlety that his music offers. This isn't highly driven music like Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring" or Bartok's "The Miraculous Mandarin," but it does have it's moments of rhythmic thrust. The performances from Zinman and the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra are exemplary. Iris Vermillion, one of the loveliest voices I've heard in quite some time, Johan Botha, and Ralf Lukas are all impeccable. Also, the audio quality is remarkably good.

If you enjoy "The Jungle Book," then please check out Hanssler's series of Koechlin. The orchestral recordings are led by Heinz Holliger with the Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra and have proven to be a revelation to me. Zinman's "The Jungle Book" is out-of-print, but should be available in the used market. Enjoy the music!


----------



## MusicSybarite

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Taking a break from Bach for a day or two:
> 
> View attachment 140209
> 
> 
> Hannu Lintu, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Witold Lutosławski's Symphony No. 3.
> 
> Strange but excellent!


Lutoslawski is a fascinating composer. His soundworld is quite unique.


----------



## Malx

MusicSybarite said:


> I concur with you, it's a relatively unknown work which doesn't deserve its oblivion. A strong work. There is another symphony recorded, and it's almost as good as the one in F sharp minor:


One to investigate.


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Three marvelous symphonies in C minor: Mahler 2, Saint-Saëns 3 and Brahms 1*


----------



## Neo Romanza

ribonucleic said:


> View attachment 140214
> 
> 
> Korngold - Violin Concerto in D major op. 35
> 
> Anne-Sophie Mutter
> London Symphony Orchestra
> André Previn


This is a fantastic performance of the Korngold VC. One of my favorites. My other favorite is James Ehnes with Bramwell Tovey on Onyx.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:


----------



## Rambler

Neo Romanza said:


> I prefer Koechlin's evocative settings of _The Jungle Book_, which, for me, is one of the most important works of the 20th Century.
> 
> I wrote a review of the recording with David Zinman conducting:
> 
> Charles Koechlin (pronounced KAY CLAN) is, in my estimate, one of the most underrated French composers of all-time. He was overshadowed by Debussy and Ravel because he did not know how to promote his music and had very few conductors that were interested in getting his music performed. I'm sure this could be debated, but let's face it, his music won't be spoken in the same breath as Brahms any time soon, especially if the more conservative audiences have anything to say about it. Orchestras continue to rehash the same old programs year after year with no new repertoire being performed. I honestly think "The Jungle Book" could gain repertory status if it had proper exposure. To my knowledge only two recordings exist of the complete cycle: this one from Zinman and the other one from Steuart Bedford. Leif Segerstam recorded all of the cycle except for "Three Poems," which I find puzzling, because Segerstam has released several other Koechlin recordings on Marco Polo. You would think he would perform the whole "Jungle Book" cycle. Anyway, in all honesty, the Bedford and Segerstam simply can't compete with Zinman who I think has the full measure of this music. Zinman may seem like an odd choice, but I think he has a full grasp of the wide scope which "The Jungle Book" requires to be successful.
> 
> Now I would like to talk about the music, which I think is some of the most original music to come out of the early to mid 20th Century. This work preoccupied Koechlin for many years. I would say, if you're familiar with his style, this is a very approachable work, but if you're unfamiliar with his music then I should say approach with a little caution. This is not to scare you off but rather warn you that you've never heard anything quite like this before. Koechlin favors harmony and texture over melody and rhythm, but don't let this fool you, these are not atmospheric pieces that tickle your ear, this is highly complex music that when the climaxes thrust forward, you will feel like someone has just punched you in the face. Koechlin is an incredible orchestrator, probably one of the finest in music history along with Ravel, Rimsky-Korsakov, R. Strauss, Schoenberg, etc. The colors he's able to pull from the orchestra are simply astonishing. His approach to harmony is also one of the key characteristics of his music. Nobody writes harmony like this. In fact, Koechlin has written a treatise about harmony and also orchestration. It should be noted that while Koechlin's music was obscure, he was well respected as an educator and was highly regarded by his peers.
> 
> This music is so hard to describe, but I think if you have an open-mind about music then Koechlin won't be too difficult for you to grasp. I recommend repeat listening of his music, because so often people will miss some of the subtlety that his music offers. This isn't highly driven music like Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring" or Bartok's "The Miraculous Mandarin," but it does have it's moments of rhythmic thrust. The performances from Zinman and the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra are exemplary. Iris Vermillion, one of the loveliest voices I've heard in quite some time, Johan Botha, and Ralf Lukas are all impeccable. Also, the audio quality is remarkably good.
> 
> If you enjoy "The Jungle Book," then please check out Hanssler's series of Koechlin. The orchestral recordings are led by Heinz Holliger with the Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra and have proven to be a revelation to me. Zinman's "The Jungle Book" is out-of-print, but should be available in the used market. Enjoy the music!


Just to let you know I already have the Zinman in my collection! Cheers!!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rambler said:


> Just to let you know I already have the Zinman in my collection! Cheers!!
> 
> View attachment 140234


Excellent to read. I love that recording, but I've come around to the Bedford recording even though it's recorded live and there's applause after each tone poem. Sigh...they could've edited this out.


----------



## ribonucleic

Scelsi - Konx-Om-Pax (1968), for large orchestra and chorus

Carnegie Mellon Philharmonic and Concert Choir
Juan Pablo Izquierdo, conductor


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn: Symphonies No 102-104 / Minkowski


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven no. 8 with Beethoven Orchester Bonn & Stefan Blunier. Hey! MDG is finally on spotify.


----------



## ribonucleic

Schubert - Winterreise (Hans Hotter, Gerald Moore)



> Of the great bass-baritone Hans Hotter's four recordings of Winterreise between 1942 and 1969, this one from1954, now beautifully remastered, is undoubtedly the best, and in many ways a benchmark itself within the recorded history of Schubert's song-cycle. Compared with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Hotter's is a comparatively "non-interventionist" approach. Individual words are not pointed up so much as subtly shifting moods. And the cycle's spiritual darkness is there within the covered tones and dark vowels of the voice, sustained and subtly variegated in long, fine lines and lightly-breathed phrases. Hotter's hushed singing, wonderfully set into relief by Gerald Moore's accompanying, creates a rare sense of fear, isolation and obsessive melancholy. - BBC Music Magazine


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

I've been very happy with Mariss Jansons' cycle, but Presto Germany has the Kitaenko cycle on sale, and now I'm trying to figure out if it's worth springing for. Listening on Spotify, the sound on the recording is amazing. When the score calls for a ffff, the recording engineers take it seriously.


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> I've been very happy with Mariss Jansons' cycle, but Presto Germany has the Kitaenko cycle on sale, and now I'm trying to figure out if it's worth springing for. Listening on Spotify, the sound on the recording is amazing. When the score calls for a ffff, the recording engineers take it seriously.
> 
> View attachment 140238


I have it. It's a great set.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hummel piano trio op. 93 with Trio Parnassus. Didn't want to hear Haydn, Mozart or Beethoven...This is almost as good  I really like to hear things I don't remember having heard before.


----------



## flamencosketches

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing:


I just got this the other day, and incidentally, I'm listening to it now:










*Ottorino Respighi*: Fontane di Roma. Riccardo Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra

Wow, Muti and the Philadelphians are perfect for this repertoire. I'm glad I decided to give Muti another chance after almost writing him off. He really is a great conductor, and I reckon that whenever I finally decide to take the deep dive w/ Italian opera, I will be exploring his recordings of the operas of Verdi and Puccini. As for the matter at hand, right off the bat I rate this performance higher than my only other Respighi recording, the same works w/ Enrique Batiz and the Royal Philharmonic on Naxos, which isn't bad by any means. I don't need a third Roman Trilogy by any means, but I am also curious about the Reiner/Chicago recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> I have it. It's a great set.


Rats. And just when I thought I had talked myself out of it.


----------



## ribonucleic

Strauss - Don Juan (Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan)

It deserves better than to be the filler piece on a record whose main work is widely considered the definitive performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Adam: Giselle

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## 13hm13

Victor Herbert Cello Concerto No.2 (Mark Kosower) - JoAnn Falletta/Ulster Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bkeske

Recieved a bunch of new old vinyl in the mail today, and just began going through and playing each....


----------



## Rogerx

ribonucleic said:


> View attachment 140243
> 
> 
> Strauss - Don Juan (Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan)
> 
> It deserves better than to be the filler piece on a record whose main work is widely considered the definitive performance.


Behind the Vienna recording( Decca) that is


----------



## Rogerx

Roussel - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Orchestre de l'Association des Concerts Lamoureux, Charles Münch

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## regenmusic

Oliver Knussen: Symphony No. 3 op. 18 (1979 - Stockholm 2016)


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Symphony in G/ Divertissement/ Rhapsodie Norvégienne/ Scherzo in D minor

Basler Sinfonie-Orchester, Giancarlo Andretta


----------



## Rogerx

Martha Argerich: Carte blanche

Julian Rachlin (violin), Mischa Maisky (violoncello) & Martha Argerich (piano), Martha Argerich (piano), Lang Lang & Martha Argerich (piano), Yuri Bashmet (viola) & Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Martha Argerich (piano), Gabriela Montero & Martha Argerich (pianos), Gabriela Montero (piano)

Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1, BB 84, Sz. 75
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70 No. 1 'The Ghost'
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, for two pianos
Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye
Ravel: Ma Mère L'oye: Cinq Pièces Enfantines
Schubert: Rondo for piano duet in A major, D951
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Kinderszenen, Op. 15


----------



## sonance

yesterday and today:

Bohuslav Martinů (1890 - 1959)

- Rhapsody-Concerto (for viola and orchestra)
- Three Madrigals (for violin and viola)
- Duo no. 2 (for violin and viola)
- Sonata for Viola and Piano
Maxim Rysanov, viola; BBC Symphony Orchestra/Jiři Bĕlohlávek; Alexander Sitkovetsky, violin; Katya Apekisheva, piano (bis)










Listening via YouTube to French composers who are new to me or made me want to explore further, henceforth called "French composers via Youtube":

Nicolas Bacri (* 1961)

Cello Concerto (Dominique de Williencourt, cello; George Enescu Philharmonic Orchestra/Yves Prin





Symphony no. 6 (?? orchestra ??/Leonard Slatkin)





Une prière (violin concerto; Laurent Korcia, violin; WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln/Semyon Bychkov*)
Part I 




* info regarding orchestra taken from the available CD

Hm - Bacri's music doesn't resonate with me. I guess I won't explore his works for quite a while ...

Returning now to Bohuslav Martinů:

- Violin Concerto no. 2
- Serenada no. 2 (for strings)
- Toccata e due canzoni (for strings and piano obligato)
Isabelle Faust, violin; Cédric Tiberghien, piano; The Prague Philharmonia/Jiři Bĕlohlávek (harmonia mundi)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aram Khachaturian - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Violin Concerto in D-minor (1940):










Suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the Mikhail Lermontov drama _Masquerade_ (orig. 1941 - arr. 1944):










Three suites for orchestra from the music for the ballet _Gayane_ (orig. 1941-42 - arr. 1943):










Symphony no.2 [_The Bell_] in E-minor (1943 - rev. by 1944):


----------



## vincula

There were *F*(ormidable)*M*(ozartian) days in mid-50's New York city:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> Aram Khachaturian - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.
> 
> Violin Concerto in D-minor (1940):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the Mikhail Lermontov drama _Masquerade_ (orig. 1941 - arr. 1944):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three suites for orchestra from the music for the ballet _Gayane_ (orig. 1941-42 - arr. 1943):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.2 [_The Bell_] in E-minor (1943 - rev. by 1944):


I know very little of his work, a bit of a blindspot. For some reason Khachaturian's work never caught on with me. One of those composers who I never felt the urge to seek out.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schumann's violin concerto and 1st symphony. The soloist and conductor is Thomas Zehetmair. Both are good, the concerto particularly so.


----------



## sonance

Donald Erb (1927 - 2008)

Sunlit Peaks and Dark Valleys
- Remembrances (for two trumpets)
- Sonata for Solo Violin
- Sunlit Peaks and Dark Valleys (for clarinet, violin and piano)
- Sonata for Solo Harp
- Changes (for clarinet and keyboards)
David Spencer and Ryan Anthony, trumpets; Gregory Fulkerson, violin; Verdehr Trio; Yolanda Kondonassis, harp; Ross Powell, clarinet; Joe Boatright, keyboards (new world records)


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini Discoveries

Orchestra Filarmonica Della Scala, Riccardo Chailly

Marche 22 Septembre 1810
Marche 8 Février 1814
Marche du préfet du département de l'eure et loir
Marche Funebre (1820)
Marche pour instruments à vent
Marche pour le pompe funèbre du Général Hoche
Marche pour le retour du préfet du département de l'eure et loir
Marche religieuse pour le jour du sacre de Charles X
Marche religieuse pour le pompe funèbre du Général Hoche
Marcia composta per il signore Baron di Braun
Symphony in D major


----------



## Malx

George Frederick Bristow, Symphony No 2 - Royal Northern Sinfonia, Rebecca Miller.

Another very decent romantic symphony from a composer that a couple of days ago I hadn't heard any music from.









Via Qobuz.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: 24 Préludes, op.28. Ivan Moravec

First listen to this recording but wow, I love it. It's a lot slower and more spacious than my other recordings, Argerich/DG and Cortot which I have on Naxos (a very historical performance). Highly recommended, with the caveat that you can hear some of Moravec's extra-pianistic vocalizations over the piano à la Glenn Gould at times.

Edit to add: This recording does not at all displace my love for the Argerich recording, but I am happy to have both.


----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> I know very little of his work, a bit of a blindspot. For some reason Khachaturian's work never caught on with me. One of those composers who I never felt the urge to seek out.


Khachaturian falls a fair way short in my affections compared to Prokofiev and Shostakovich but I appreciate his work more than I used to. The concertante works are probably the ones which make the most impression.


----------



## Shosty

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15 in A minor Op. 132

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Vienna PO, Carlo Maria Giulini.
A tremendous performance, Giulini may present a well upholstered sound compared to many modern takes on the symphony but for me it is an equally valid point of view which works well - great symphonies can survive many interpretative styles.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder & Folksongs

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Antonio Pappano (piano), Vilde Frang (violin), Nicolas Altstaedt


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm still surfing through label MDG's discography and Louis Spohr is playing now. Earlier I had on the septet op. 147 and now the nonet op. 31. Familiar-sounding music but unfamiliar works played by Ensemble Villa Musica.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Academic Festival Overture, op.80; Tragic Overture, op.81; Alto Rhapsody, op.53. Hans Knappertsbusch, Vienna Philharmonic, w/ Lucretia West on the Rhapsody

I was less than impressed with the Academic Festival Overture, which struck me as much sloppier playing than I've come to expect from the VPO, but the other two are excellent, especially the Rhapsody. Knappertsbusch seems like a conductor who is right up my alley. I intend to explore more of his recordings.


----------



## Joe B

Last night - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in works by Morten Lauridsen:


















Current - Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Spending the weekend with these over multiple listens (each has its own special character) :


----------



## Bourdon

*Dvořák*

Symphony No.8


----------



## millionrainbows

Franz Schubert, Symphonies 5 & 6, Peter Maag, Philharmonia Hungarica, rec. 1969. ADD.


----------



## Chilham

Mussorgsky (Ravel): Pictures at an Exhibition

Theodore Kuchar
National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & Falstaff

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Enthusiast

More Schumann - the cello concerto and 4th symphony ..









I have played these Holliger Schumann records a lot since I got them a couple of years ago ... and yet I am loving them more and more.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Das Rheingold, WWV 86a. Clemens Krauss, Chor und Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele

This is really, really good. Great singing, w/ totally serviceable, detailed mono sound for the time (1953). As for the music itself, it needs no introduction, of course, but this is my first serious listen to any of the Ring cycle while following along with libretto, and I am really enjoying it. Thanks to Granate for putting me onto this great deal, $10 on Qobuz for the whole cycle.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140269


*Johann Pachelbel*

Musicalische Ergötzung (six suites)
Partie a 5 in G major
Partie a 4 in G major
Partie a 4 in F sharp minor
Canon & Gigue

London Baroque

1995


----------



## sbmonty

Atterberg: Symphony No. 7, Op. 45 "Sinfonia Romantica".


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Francesca da Rimini

Svetla Vassileva (Francesca), Misha Didyk (Paolo), Sergey Murzaev (Lanciotto), Gennady Bezzubenkov (Ghost of Virgil) & Evgeny Akimov (Dante Alighieri)

BBC Singers & BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianoconcertos 20 & 24

Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux/Igor Markevitch


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 7 - Vanska's new recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Ein Straussfest
> 
> Cincinnati Pops Orchestra, Erich Kunzel
> 
> Strauss, E: Bahn frei! Schnell-Polka, Op. 45
> Strauss, J, II: An der schönen, blauen Donau, Op. 314
> Strauss, J, II: Auf der Jagd, Op. 373
> Strauss, J, II: Banditen-Galopp, Op. 378
> Strauss, J, II: Champagner-Polka, Op. 211
> Strauss, J, II: Explosions Polka, Op. 43
> Strauss, J, II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald, Op. 325
> Strauss, J, II: Im Krapfenwald'l, Polka française, Op. 336
> Strauss, J, I: Radetzky March, Op. 228
> Strauss, J, II: Unter Donner und Blitz, Op. 324
> Strauss, Josef: Feuerfest (Fireproof), Op. 269
> Strauss, Josef: Pizzicato Polka


Oh! This is a great CD!!!
It was with this one I got my young son into classical.....


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Oh! This is a great CD!!!
> It was with this one I got my young son into classical.....


You have to mind your speakers though with all the special effects.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven

String quartets Nr. 10 Es-Dur op. 74 "Harfen-Quartett"/Streichquartett and Nr. 13 B-Dur op. 130

Belcea Quartet


----------



## The3Bs

J. S. Bach ‎- Partitas Bwv 826 & 830, Toccata Bwv 911









David Fray

Partita No.2 In C Minor/c-moll/en Ut Mineur Bwv 826
Toccata In C Minor/c-moll/en Ut Mineur Bwv 911
Partita No.6 In E Minor/e-moll/en Mi Mineur Bwv 830

.. this past week.. 
Had no time to post this week, but still did listen to some music...
This was one of those... 
This is a very nice recording of these 2 Partitas... his approach is deeply introspective with nice articulation.


----------



## The3Bs

Oh Yeah!!!!
This is a seriously well produced CD!!! 
... and of course you need to listen loud!!!!


----------



## Vasks

_I hadn't played this recording nor this piece in a very long time_


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> Right now: Piano to dream, to imagine, to travel, to love and, this is the best, to live in magical and cosmopolitan Paris at the end of 18th century. *Erik Satie, Reinbert de Leeuw and Les Œuvres De Jeunesse Pour Piano* Very, very nice 3XCDS, made in Germany from Philips. Highly suggestable.
> 
> View attachment 140054


This is so very good!!!!
I got one the early works CD from Reinbert de Leeuw and liked it very much!!!


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 140267
> 
> 
> *Richard Wagner*: Das Rheingold, WWV 86a. Clemens Krauss, Chor und Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele
> 
> This is really, really good. Great singing, w/ totally serviceable, detailed mono sound for the time (1953). As for the music itself, it needs no introduction, of course, but this is my first serious listen to any of the Ring cycle while following along with libretto, and I am really enjoying it. Thanks to Granate for putting me onto this great deal, $10 on Qobuz for the whole cycle.


Finished the whole thing, with a short intermission between scenes 3 and 4 to cook breakfast.  That was awesome. Now I can finally officially say that I've listened to a Wagner opera in full. :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Finished the whole thing, with a short intermission between scenes 3 and 4 to cook breakfast.  That was awesome. Now I can finally officially say that I've listened to a Wagner opera in full. :lol:


Well, considering it's the Ring cycle, you haven't actually listened to the opera "in full."


----------



## The3Bs

Songs Of The Cello - Homage to Pablo Casals









Taeguk Mun
Chi Ho Han

Bach J.S.:Cello Suite nr.1, BWV.1007 in G Major
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 in A Major
Schumann: Kinderszenen (Scenes of childhood) Op. 15: No. 7 Träumerei (Dreaming)
Rubinstein A.: Melody in F Op. 3 No. 1
Schubert: An die Musik D547
Schumann: Myrthen Op. 25: No. 1 Widmung (Dedication)
Casals: The Song of the Birds (El cant dels ocells)

Very nice discovery via Spotify!!!


----------



## bharbeke

Das Rheingold is a complete opera. It just happens to be part of a bigger story. I doubt anyone who sees it tells their friends later that they went to 1/4 of an opera last night. Flamencosketches, I recommend checking out Die Walkure. It is one of Wagner's best compositions.

*Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1* (first listen)
Beaux Arts Trio

This one starts out a bit slowly, but the later parts of the trio are growing on me.


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas
> 
> Lucas Debargue (piano)
> 
> Disc 1


I like this very much!!!
He has such a clean approach to these.
So far what he has brought out has been very impressive!!!


----------



## flamencosketches

bharbeke said:


> Das Rheingold is a complete opera. It just happens to be part of a bigger story. I doubt anyone who sees it tells their friends later that they went to 1/4 of an opera last night. Flamencosketches, I recommend checking out Die Walkure. It is one of Wagner's best compositions.
> 
> *Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1* (first listen)
> Beaux Arts Trio
> 
> This one starts out a bit slowly, but the later parts of the trio are growing on me.


Well, I've got the whole Krauss/Bayreuth cycle, so Die Walküre is next! I may start it tomorrow or I may wait until next weekend. Can't tell whether or not I'm Wagnered out for the moment, but I did really enjoy it. As for the remaining three chapters of the Ring, I doubt I will want to listen to a full opera all in one day as they're all quite significantly longer than Rheingold-but we'll see.

@Manxfeeder, hush. This is progress for me. Normally I can't make it through more than 30 minutes of Wagner without burning myself out for a month. :lol:


----------



## The3Bs

Enthusiast said:


> (via Spotify) A new album that I thought I would try and that pleased me a lot more than I was expecting. Two big and very emotional pieces of music. Anna Clyne's piece seems no more contemporary than Shostakovich and yet still sounds authentic, heartfelt and fresh - no pastiche, this - and immediately very enjoyable. Is it the real deal? I often find first impressions to be unreliable .. so I will have to try it again, soon. Inbal Segev's Elgar concerto is also a success: imaginative and yet offering little that is new. It is just very well played and gets under the skin of a work that rarely excites me these days (it is possibly my least favourite of the big Elgar works).
> 
> View attachment 140120


Oh! One more post on this...
I also did listen via Spotify...
Over the last month I did listen to many Elgar interpretations and so Inbal's albeit good did not impressed me as much as her Anna Clyne Dance. This was a rather impressive piece of music!!!


----------



## Neo Romanza

sonance said:


> yesterday and today:
> 
> Bohuslav Martinů (1890 - 1959)
> 
> - Rhapsody-Concerto (for viola and orchestra)
> - Three Madrigals (for violin and viola)
> - Duo no. 2 (for violin and viola)
> - Sonata for Viola and Piano
> Maxim Rysanov, viola; BBC Symphony Orchestra/Jiři Bĕlohlávek; Alexander Sitkovetsky, violin; Katya Apekisheva, piano (bis)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Returning now to Bohuslav Martinů:
> 
> - Violin Concerto no. 2
> - Serenada no. 2 (for strings)
> - Toccata e due canzoni (for strings and piano obligato)
> Isabelle Faust, violin; Cédric Tiberghien, piano; The Prague Philharmonia/Jiři Bĕlohlávek (harmonia mundi)


A huge thumbs up! Martinů is one of my favorite composers and good on you for listening. Those are both outstanding recordings.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:










An absolute masterpiece of the 20th Century, IMHO. Le livre de la jungle ("The Jungle Book") has been such an important work to me. It was as important to me as discovering Bartók's _Bluebeard's Castle_ or Sibelius' _Pohjola's Daughter_. I think it's works like these that keep us aware of our roots and how important it is in revisiting and understanding how these roots have informed our own musical journeys.


----------



## The3Bs

Rodion Shchedrin ‎- Carmen Suite · Naughty Limericks · The Chimes









Mikhail Pletnev
Russian National Orchestra

Another interpretation of the Carmen Suite... with quite good moments!!!
First listen to both Naughty Limericks & The Chimes... I liked them!!


----------



## Enthusiast

The3Bs said:


> Oh! One more post on this...
> I also did listen via Spotify...
> Over the last month I did listen to many Elgar interpretations and so Inbal's albeit good did not impressed me as much as her Anna Clyne Dance. This was a rather impressive piece of music!!!


Yes - the Elgar was good, satisfying etc. but it is a work that has had a few stunning performances. I must listen to the Clyne again. I really liked it and yet that I felt broke all my rules of thumb ... which makes it all the more fascinating!


----------



## Enthusiast

The Saturday Symphony - Roussel's 4th - in two recordings. The Dutoit is good but Karajan really nails it so that it emerges as a stunning work! In other words, I don't share the reservations about the work that others expressed earlier today but I may have Karajan to thank for that.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

flamencosketches said:


> Well, I've got the whole Krauss/Bayreuth cycle, so Die Walküre is next! I may start it tomorrow or I may wait until next weekend. Can't tell whether or not I'm Wagnered out for the moment, but I did really enjoy it. As for the remaining three chapters of the Ring, I doubt I will want to listen to a full opera all in one day as they're all quite significantly longer than Rheingold-but we'll see.
> 
> @Manxfeeder, hush. This is progress for me. Normally I can't make it through more than 30 minutes of Wagner without burning myself out for a month. :lol:


My advice is to take your time and digest Wagner slowly! I had kind of the same experience as you when I first listened to the whole Ring back in January - amazing music, amazing libretto, overwhelming artistic experience. But I found out that I needed to pace myself. I really couldn't do more than one act at a time. Much as Wagner's music affects me I needed to sneak in some Bach and Mozart as a "palate cleanser" from all the über-Romantic angst Some diehard Wagnerians might say you need to hear an entire opera at once in order to see it as a cohesive whole, but that's next to impossible for me as the music starts to lose its impact on me after a while.


----------



## sonance

Donald Erb (1927 - 2008), continued

- String Quartet no. 3
- Suddenly It's Evening (for solo electric cello)
- Three Poems for Violin and Piano
- Three Pieces for Double Bass Alone
The Audubon Quartet; Jeffrey Krieger, electric cello; James Stern, violiln, Audry Andrist, piano; Bertram Turetzky, double bass (composers recordings)










- Concerto for Brass and Orchestra
- Concerto for Cello and Orchestra
- Ritual Observances (for orchestra)
Lynn Harrell, cello; Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra/Leonard Slatkin (new world records)










- Evensong
- Concerto for Orchestra
- Solstice (for chamber orchestra)
New Zealand Symphony Orchestra/james Sedares (koch)


----------



## The3Bs

Bach J, S. ‎- Sonatas For Violin & Keyboard 3 - 6









Renaud Capuçon, David Fray

Sonata For Violin & Keyboard No. 5 In F Minor, BWV 1018
Sonata For Violin & Keyboard No. 3 In E Major, BWV 1016
Sonata For Violin & Keyboard No. 4 In C Minor, BWV 1017
Sonata For Violin & Keyboard No. 6 In G Major, BWV 1019

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## starthrower

Beethoven No.9 Recorded live 1958 WDR
Kolner-Rundfunk Sinfonierchester & Choir


----------



## flamencosketches

@ACB, noted. I will likely take the rest of it one act at a time and listen over the next few weeks to a month, probably interspersing w/ non-German music as a palate cleanser. Exciting to have this legendary music engage me at last after months (years?) of indifference. I don't suspect I will ever become a die hard Wagnerian, but we'll see.

By the way, ACB, check out this Krauss/Bayreuth Ring cycle recording, pictured in one of my previous posts, on Orfeo. It's damn good! I'm not sure if it's streamable, but it is on Qobuz at least (and very cheap there). I know you are an aficionado of mono recordings of high artistic standards, and this is most definitely one of them.










*Gustav Holst*: Invocation for cello & orchestra; Fugal Overture. David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, w/ Tim Hugh on cello


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Joe B said:


> Last night - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in works by Morten Lauridsen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current - Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 2":


"Hokey Hanson," many classical fans think; I'm not one of them.


----------



## The3Bs

David Fray ‎- Bach / Boulez









Bach J.S.artita N° 4 En Ré Majeur
Boulez P.: Douze Notations Pour Piano
Bach J.S.:Suite Française N° 1 En Si Mineur
Boulez P.:Incises

This is very good... after a first listen a couple of weeks ago went for another go today... The Bach is a mixture of lyricism with the right amount of articulation... and the Boulez is growing on me!!!


----------



## Itullian

Got the new remastered Blomstedt cycle today.
Excellent!


----------



## flamencosketches

The3Bs said:


> David Fray ‎- Bach / Boulez
> 
> View attachment 140278
> 
> 
> Bach J.S.artita N° 4 En Ré Majeur
> Boulez P.: Douze Notations Pour Piano
> Bach J.S.:Suite Française N° 1 En Si Mineur
> Boulez P.:Incises
> 
> This is very good... after a first listen a couple of weeks ago went for another go today... The Bach is a mixture of lyricism with the right amount of articulation... and the Boulez is growing on me!!!


Glad you like it. It's an amazing recording!


----------



## 13hm13

Richard Strauss, Ottorino Respighi - Kyung Wha Chung*, Krystian Zimerman ‎- Violinsonaten


----------



## Guest002

Halvorsen is a sort-of Grieg alternative, I think. His music is Scandanavian-flavoured, and always attractive. It's an appealing mix.

This is Neeme Järvi conducting the Bergen Philharmonic in a variety of fairly short orchestral pieces by him.


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> Glad you like it. It's an amazing recording!


I do!!! I that made me also try some of his other CD's... His Schubert Wanderer is also very very good, one of the best modern/recent recordings of the piece. I am working through some of his other Bach CD's and so far I am quite pleased!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 1*

Listening on Spotify.


----------



## Enthusiast

Prompted by another thread. They are good performances and the sound is also much more than acceptable.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Roussel: Symphony No. 4. Eschenbach. Orchestre de Paris. For Saturday Symphony. Not my favourite Roussel work, but enjoyable enough. Fine performance.

Paganini and Schubert: Violin and Piano Works. Vilde Frang, Michail Lifits. Excellent performances. Recommended.










Appassionata: Katie Mahan. Beethoven's 6 bagatelles, Sonatas 30 and 23. This is a really nice album. She has plenty of technique and the piano is well recorded. She also did a beautiful album of Debussy pieces last year. Worth a listen.










Beethoven: Violin Sonatas 1-10. Faust, Melnikov. Exceptional. Very recommended.










Beethoven: Violin Concerto. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 1. Janine Jansen. Antonio Pappano, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, London Symphony Orchestra, . Committed performances. I especially liked the Bartok.










Mahler: Symphony No. 5. Shipway.Royal Philharmonic. This has become a real favourite here. Recommended.


----------



## ribonucleic

Joseph Marx - Eine Herbstsymphonie (Grazer Philharmoniker / Johannes Wildner)



> Marx's mighty Herbstsymphonie has long been imagined, desired, mulled over and aspired to as a dream. CPO have now allowed the world to hear it. This is the work's first commercial recording and is without cuts.
> 
> There are giddier symphonic constructs but at 67 minutes Marx's Eine Herbstsymphonie is one of the most extravagant of works in duration and instrumentation. The composer's invention is lush and leans towards impressionism: think Debussy and La Mer clasped in communion with Korngold's Symphony. The music might even remind you of Scriabin or early Miaskovsky or Cuclin, or of Bax in his Spring Fire or Nympholept. Surging, sobbing and sighing waves and veils of sound interleave in one massively-breathed ecstasy. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Neo Romanza

SQ No. 2










One of the best SQs I've heard in years! I keep coming back to this one and with good reason: it's a masterpiece of the genre, IMHO.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_The Parables, H. 367_


----------



## Itullian

I've been on a Schumann piano music kick.
And this is a great collection of Schumann's solo piano music.


----------



## Bkeske

More from my recent 'haul'...


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Phoenix Chorale with the Harrington String Quartet and Ola Gjeilo (piano) in music by Ola Gjeilo:









5 of 11 pieces 'Premiere' recordings


----------



## Rambler

*Granados: Piano Works* Alicia de Larrocha on Decca









Characterful performances of
- Six Pieces on popular Spansih Songs
- Allegro de concerto
- Escenas romanticas

My only recording devoted to Granados.

I have a handful of recordings of Alica de Larrocha in Spanish music - in which she is perhaps supreme. I have not heard her in non Spanish repertoire.

People have been debating the comparative poor showing of Britain in classical composers amongst the major countries. Perhaps Spain languishes even lower. I certainly have little Spanish music in my collection!


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: The Piano Concertos* Jean-Efflam Bavouzet with the BBC Philharmonis conducted by Gianandrea Nodeda on Chandos









The finest Piano Concertos of the twentieth century? Well you can put me down as a yes!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aram Khachaturian - various works part three for this evening.

_Russian Fantasy_ for orchestra - material reworked from an early ballet called _Happiness_ (orig. c. 1939 - rev. by 1944):










Suite for orchestra from the music for the film _Chelovek No.217_ [_Girl no.217_ - also known as _Prisoner no.217_] (1945):










_Three Concert Arias_ for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Hovhannes Tumanyan/Nshan Beshiktashlian] (1946):










Cello Concerto in E-minor (1946):










Symphony no.3 [_Symphony-Poem_] in C (1947):


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Sonata 3

Richter at Carnegie Hall 1960


----------



## Itullian

Rapidly moving up my chart.


----------



## starthrower

Roussel: Symphony No.4


----------



## ribonucleic

starthrower said:


> Roussel: Symphony No.4


"Turn off your cell phones."


----------



## Malx

Late afternoon and evening listening has been all about Wagner specifically Scenes I & II of Das Rheingold from the following recordings:




























Sorry about large images trying out new method of posting them and didn't check size!


----------



## Rambler

*Gershwin: Oh Kay* Orchestra of St. Luke's conducted by Eric Stern on Nonesuch









Some light relief to finish this evening's listening. I know it's hardly classical! But it's innocent fun.


----------



## The3Bs

Beethoven - Symphony no. 1 in C major (Opus 21, 1800) & Symphony no. 3 in E flat major, 'Eroica' (Opus 55, 1804)









Frans Brüggen
Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century

Very nice first... the third is very polished ... maybe a bit too polished missing IMHO a little gravitas.... Beautiful woodwinds though throughout.


----------



## The3Bs

Camille Saint-Saëns ‎- Piano Concertos 2 & 5









Bertrand Chamayou
Emmanuel Krivine
Orchestre National de France

Very nice outer movements for the second concerto... but I found myself drifting away in the middle Allegro scherzando... Not much to say about the 5th... do not know it well enough ...


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Late afternoon and evening listening has been all about Wagner specifically Scenes I & II of Das Rheingold from the following recordings:
> 
> Sorry about large images trying out new method of posting them and didn't check size!


Nice!! After much deliberation, I decided to purchase the Krauss Ring, and I listened to Das Rheingold from it this morning in full. Really good stuff! It's good to be finally enjoying Wagner operas in full after spending a lot of time with orchestral excerpts discs ("bleeding chunks", I believe they're called).

What do you think? Did any one of those three jump out at you as the best performance? I'm sure Solti was the best, sound wise...? I am still looking at his Ring cycle and I hope to get it at some point. The recorded sound on it is amazing.


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Claudio & Wanda perform Bach's Goldberg Variations, Chromatic Fantasy & Fugue, Partita N° 2, Concerto In D, Inventions & Sinfonias!* Very nice 2XCD Set from RCA in which are participating the best (as I have voted in a poll in our community) pianist in (modern) history, Claudio Arrau and one of the best Bach performers in history (with Fischer and Joao Carlos), the wonderful Wanda Landowska. I also consider this CDS as a decent collectible.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Late afternoon and evening listening has been all about Wagner specifically Scenes I & II of Das Rheingold from the following recordings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about large images trying out new method of posting them and didn't check size!


This one is HUGE collectible. For me, in 5 years, if is sealed, it will cost one month wages... I have 2 sets of this. One sealed (archive copy) and one open to listen to it. Take care of it and enjoy its immortal music.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.61. Nathan Milstein, William Steinberg, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra

I got this CD by accident, it was sent to me in the wrong case-I was trying to get Boult's EMI Planets/Enigma Variations. At least it sounds like a pretty good recording. I know nothing of Milstein, less of Steinberg, and I think this is my first and only recording of the Pittsburg SO. So far, it doesn't have me rushing to hear more, but it is enjoyable enough. Milstein's buttery tone is probably the best thing about this.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140313


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Rigoletto

Kansas City Symphony Orchestra
Constantine Orbelian, conductor

2017


----------



## Joe B




----------



## ribonucleic

Haydn - Symphony No. 99 
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein



> If you want one perfect Haydn/Bernstein sampler, try the finale of No. 99 in E flat, the first time Haydn ever used clarinets in a symphony. The tempo and the pace are perfect. And what civilised works these are: witty, profound, dramatic, touching - there is something for everybody in them. - BBC Music Magazine


----------



## Bkeske

Still more from my recent bulk purchase. A few that I would not normally listen to, but really, enjoyed them none-the-less


----------



## WVdave

Vladimir Horowitz 
The Private Collection, Vol. 1 CD
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- 09026-62643-2, CD, Album, Club Edition, US, 1994.


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas, Vol. 1

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3 & Ballades

Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier: España - de Falla: El amor brujo and other Works

Leonard Bernstein, Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Falla: La vida breve: Interlude & Dance
Falla: Ritual Fire Dance (from El amor brujo)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25/ Mahler: Piano Quartet (in one movement) in A minor
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47

Daniel Hope (violin), David Finckel (cello), Wu Han (piano), Paul Neubauer (viola)
Recorded: 2015-03-01
Recording Venue: Alice Tully Hall, New York


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aram Khachaturian - various works part four for this morning.

Although not as prolific as Shostakovich in this regard I was still surprised to find out how many films Khachaturian provided music for. Like Shostakovich he could probably have composed the music for the Stalin-era movies in his sleep but it's worth listening to once in a while if only to put his better work into context.

Suite for orchestra from the music for the film _Stalingradskaya bitva_ [_The Battle of Stalingrad_] (1949-50):










Suite for orchestra from the music for the film _Sekretnaya missiya_ [_Secret Mission_] (1950):
Suite for orchestra from the music for the film _Admiral Ushakov_ (1953):
Suite for orchestra from the music for the film _Vechnyi Ogon'_ [_The Undying Flame_] (1956):










Suites nos.1-3 for orchestra from the music for the ballet _Spartak_ [_Spartacus_] (orig. 1951-54 - arr. 1955):










_Ode in Memory of Vladimir Ilich Lenin_ for orchestra (1948):
_Festive Poem_ for orchestra (1950):
_Greeting Overture_ in D-flat for orchestra (1958):
Suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the play _Lermontov_ by Boris Lavrenyov (1959):


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Brahms: Vocal Quartets

Marlis Petersen (soprano), Anke Vondung (mezzo soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Konrad Jarnot (baritone) & Christoph Berner, Camillo Radicke (pianos), Stella Doufexis (alto)


----------



## Malx

More Wagner - finishing off Das Rheingold with scenes III & IV from the Solti recording.


----------



## Chilham

Hespèrion XXI 
Manfredo Kraemer, Pablo Valetti, David Plantier, violons 
Jordi Savall, violes de gambe
Bruno Cocset, violoncelle
Sergi Casademunt, violone
Michael Behringer & Luca Guglielmi, orgue & clavecin
Arianna Savall, arpa doppia
Xavier Díaz, théorbe, guitare & vihuela
Pedro Estevan, Eliseo Parra, percussions
Direction: Jordi Savall


----------



## Art Rock

Das Lied Von Der Erde (Sieghart, Arnhem Philharomonia Orchestra, Stotijn, Litaker)

Yet another version for my hoard of this particular work. I had never heard of this CD, but I came across it in the local thrift shop. One euro well spent. This is one of the better versions to my surprise.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Nice!! After much deliberation, I decided to purchase the Krauss Ring, and I listened to Das Rheingold from it this morning in full. Really good stuff! It's good to be finally enjoying Wagner operas in full after spending a lot of time with orchestral excerpts discs ("bleeding chunks", I believe they're called).
> 
> What do you think? Did any one of those three jump out at you as the best performance? I'm sure Solti was the best, sound wise...? I am still looking at his Ring cycle and I hope to get it at some point. The recorded sound on it is amazing.


I'm going to sit on the fence on that question - the Solti has the best sound by far but that doesn't necessarily make it the best performance. The other two I was sampling mainly to decide which of the two to download from Qobuz, both have their merits the Krauss has always been highly regarded and rightly so but the voices do seem a little too forward and the orchestral accompaniment a bit distant. The '56 Knappertsbusch is in better sound both in clarity and balance to my ear but it is less exciting, this is relatively laid back Wagner, so much so that the entire ring takes an hour longer than Krauss.
It is hard to judge on such a small sample of such a large work - but all three have merits if you like excitement then the Solti is definitely one to hear.
I'll probably end up buying both the Krauss and Knappertsbusch while the price is low - although I don't really need any more ring cycles, but........


----------



## Haydn man

Exploring this set that I have had for a while but not really listened to
Starting with No.4, and enjoying the HIP style being quite a contrast to the other version I have with Marriner and the ASMF


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Violin Concerto - Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Lisa Batiashvili (violin and directing).


----------



## The3Bs

Last night Sibelius - Sinfonie Nr. 2 in D-Dur (1957)

CD7 from:








Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra

Uau!!! After listening the other day to the later recording with the same forces, (from same box CD2 1972 originally released on RCA) I went to the earlier recording that was released originally on Sony.This earlier recording is so different... more attack more dynamics more drama... I am seriously tempted to get the box!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Volume 5
Overtures


----------



## Enthusiast

I started the day with what is probably my favourite recording of the Boyce symphonies and went on (coincidentally) to what is probably my favourite (I've lived with the older ones for decades so it was time for a newer one that is of the same calibre) Beethoven violin concerto and its wonderful coupling.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Mass in B minor, BWV232. John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir

This recording sounds really good to my ears, great singing, especially. But still, it doesn't seem right that it's the only recording I have of this towering masterpiece. I'm gonna find one of the B minor Mass threads and bump it seeking recommendations here in a second...


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Works for Piano & Orchestra

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański

Gramophone Magazine May 2017

Time and time again [Lisiecki's] bouyant rhythms, spontaneity and crisp articulation married to a touching introspection leaves some distinguished competition trailing

Sunday Times 26th March 2017

The youthful Polish-Canadian pianist dispatches their fiendish demands with easy virtuosity and no little wit, while Urbanski brings an authentic Polish flavour to the Elbphilharmonie's playing.


----------



## Enthusiast

Frank Martin's piano concertos and more ... . This is a great disc, BTW,


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Dixit Dominus

Cinzia Rizzone, Sylvia Rottensteiner, Gregory Bonfatti, I Musici Cantori di Trento & Voci Roveretane

Haydn Orchestra, Fabio Pirona


----------



## Tero

I've had assorted consort CDs thru the years, came to this just looking at Rachel Podger recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky-Korsakov: Romances

Marina Prudenskaya (mezzo), Cord Garben (piano)

It hangs together well, and one admires how the attractive and drawn-out voice of the mezzo holds the line…the piano is colourful and very evocative, and Cord Garben knows how to inhabit the... - Diapason, June 2017,


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok: String Quartet No. 4, Juilliard String Quartet (1963 French recording). This is really avant garde stuff, even for Bartok.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Martin and some Stravinsky - excellent violin playing.


----------



## sonance

Donald Erb (1927 - 2008), continued

- "... and then toward the end ..." (for trombone and tape)
- Cenotaph for E.V. (for symphonic band)
- Woody (for clarinet)
- Symphony for Winds
- Dancing Down the Moon (for piccolo and percussion)
Stuart Dempster, trombone; University Circle Wind Ensemble/Gary Ciepluch; Ross Powell, clarinet; Jan Gippo, piccolo; Kirk Brundage, percussion (new world records)










- The Watchman Fantasy (for violin and piano/synthesizer)
- Aura II (for solo cello)
- Five Red Hot Duets for Two Contrabassoons
- String Quartet no. 2
Gregory Fulkerson, violin; Audrey Andrist, piano and synthesizer; Lynn Harrell, cello; Bradford Buckley and Gregg Henegar, contrabassoons; Cavani Quartet (albany)










- Clarinet Concerto
- Violin Concerto
- Trombone Concerto
Richard Stoltzman, clarinet; Miriam Fried, violin; Ava Ordman, trombone; Grand Rapids Symphony/Chatherine Comet (koss classics)


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: Piano Quintet, Op. 34.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Handel Variations etc - Murray Perahia.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140343


*Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni*

Adagio in G minor (Giazotto)
- Capelia Istropolitana
- Richard Edlinger, conductor

Oboe Concerto, op. 9, no. 5 - Adagio non troppo
Double Oboe Concerto, op. 7, no. 11 - Adagio
Oboe Concerto, op. 9, no. 2 - Adagio
Double Oboe Concerto, op. 7, no. 2 - Adagio
Oboe Concerto, op. 7, no. 6 - Adagio
Sinfonia for Two Oboes - Adagio
Oboe Concerto, op. 7, no. 4 - Adagio
Double Oboe Concerto, op. 9, no. 9 - Adagio non troppo
Oboe Concerto, op. 7, no. 9 - Adagio
Oboe Concerto, op. 7, no. 3 - Adagio
Double Oboe Concerto, op. 9, no. 3 - Adagio non troppo
Oboe Concerto, op. 7, no. 12 - Adagio
Double Oboe Concerto, op. 7, no. 5 - Adagio
Oboe Concerto, op. 9, no. 11 - Adagio
Double Oboe Concerto, op. 9, no. 12 - Adagio
Oboe Concerto, op. 9, no. 8 - Adagio
Oboe Concerto, op. 7, no. 1 - Adagio e staccato
Double Oboe Concerto, op. 9, no. 6 - Adagio non troppo
- The London Virtuosi
- John Georgiadis, conductor

1997


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Zemlinksy biographer and proponent Antony Beaumont calls this 1940 performance of the composer's _Sinfonietta_ "scorching" and I wouldn't disagree. I don't think you will either. "One sees where Schoenberg learned some of his cute tricks, all right," chortled the latter's 18-year-old pupil Dika Newlin on hearing the radio broadcast of this work: Mitropoulos conducts the NY Phil (from an orig. wax recording archived at Yale).


----------



## The3Bs

Schubert & Liszt - David Fray









David Fray

Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
Liszt: 12 Lieder Von Fr. Schubert, S558 / R243: No. 3. Du bist die Ruh
Liszt: Schwanengesang - 14 Lieder Von Franz Schubert, S560 / R245: No. 12. Der Doppelganger
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178

First time around I concentrated on the Schubert and I still think it is one of the GOOD modern interpretations of this piece. Today I took the time to listen and re-listen to the Liszt Piano Sonata. I am also impressed!! It is a somewhat intellectual/architectural approach to the sonata. He nails it the starting of the voyage into Liszt's world at the beginning and ends in similar fashion... the middle part is also very nicely done. IMHO he is just a bit too polished throughout and does not descend into Liszt's histrionics that some other greats do... This could be read as a positive or negative comment...


----------



## The3Bs

Liszt - Sonata In B Minor
Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 2









Ivo Pogorelich

Well after David Fray I chose this for an antipodean kind of interpretation....
The engineering is first rate!!! The Liszt is a kind of Deconstruction of the Sonata. some do not like it.. however I think in this case it actually works quite well... You might loose the architectural sense of the work but you gain in insights and details... is it the objective here? 
However, what worked for Liszt does not IMHO for the Scriabin... even with the beautiful sound I still that I can not connect with this take on this sonata... this approach almost empties it from any meaning ...


----------



## Vasks

_Everything Ermanno_

*Wolf-Ferrari - Overture to "Doctor Cupid" (Marriner/EMI)
Wolf-Ferrari - Serenade for Strings (Zuccarini/Tactus)
Wolf-Ferrari - Suite Concertino for Bassoon, Strings and Two Horns (Millard/CBC)*


----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier ‎- Oeuvre complete for piano disc 1

Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## Enthusiast

My last remaining disc of Holliger performing Schumann's orchestral music. This one has the 1st (Spring) and the original version (1841) of the 4th along with the Overture, Scherzo & Finale.









While playing through these discs and loving them at least as much as my many earlier listens I have also tried a few other recordings of the Schumann symphonies. Most of those that are not just dull are more high powered than Holliger but often to the detriment of the music, I think. Sawallisch manages to combine intensity with a real feel for Schumann's idiom. But somehow none of them are as absolutely alive as I find Holliger to be.


----------



## sonance

Arturs Maskats (* 1957)

- Lacrimosa (for choir, strings and organ)
- Concerto grosso (for violin, cello, strings and percussion)
- Three Poems by Paul Verlaine (for vocal ensemble, oboe and cello)
- Cello Concerto 
- Salve Regina (for mezzo-soprano, cello and strings)
Aivars Kalējs, organ; Sandis Šteinbergs, violin; Reinis Birznieks, cello; Edgars Saksons, percussion; Normunds Šnē, oboe; Antra Bigača, mezzo; Agnese Rugēvica, cello; Riga Chamber Players; Latvian Radio Choir; cond. Sigvards Kļava resp. Normunds Šnē (bis)


----------



## starthrower

I haven't listened to much Chopin or any romantic piano over the years so I'm going through this box I received the other day. Excellent sound on these 60 year old recordings and Rubinstein has a great feel and touch to his playing. A good starter set. Only the Preludes were recorded in inferior sound of the mid 1940s.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## cougarjuno

Balakirev and Rimsky-Korsakov Piano Concertos


----------



## ribonucleic

inspired by someone in another thread imagining someone telling Wagner to write an opera based on Jules Verne instead of rehashing Norse mythology again...

Offenbach - Le Voyage dans la Lune: Overture

Gulbenkian Orchestra
Michel Swierczewski


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Frank Martin CD









And then some Poulenc.


----------



## Itullian

Checking it out. First listen.


----------



## Bkeske

More listening from the newest of my vinyl collection...


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 186, 107, 187
Katharine Fuge, Richard Wyn Roberts, Kobie van Rensburg, Stephan Loges
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Seventh Sunday after trinity: continuing my personal Bach cantatas pilgrimage.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aram Khachaturian - various works part five of five for tonight.

Suite no.4 for orchestra from the music for the ballet _Spartak_ [_Spartacus_] (orig. 1951-54 - arr. 1967):
Suite for orchestra from the music for the ballet _Tsirk_ [_Circus_] (1957?):










_Ode of Joy_ [_The Spring Sun Rises_] - for mezzo-soprano, violin ensemble, harp ensemble, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Sergei Smirnov] (1956):
_Ballad of the Motherland_ [_Maybe Somewhere the Sky is Blue_] for bass or baritone and orchestra [Text: Aram Gamakerian] (1961):
_Ode to Stalin_ - revised with new lyrics as _Poem_ for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Lev Ovshamin] (orig. 1938 - rev. 1961):










_Concerto-Rhapsody_ in B-flat for violin and orchestra (1961):










_Concerto-Rhapsody_ in D-minor for cello and orchestra (1963):










_Concerto-Rhapsody_ in D-flat for piano and orchestra (1968):


----------



## aioriacont

Best thing ever


----------



## Rambler

*French Ballet Music of the 1920's* Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Geoffrey Simon on Chandos

View attachment 140365


Two ballets here. both works are joint works with several composers providing individual movements. These works reflect a disdain for the serious, rather fun is the order of the day. Style over substance? Well there is little of substance here (apart from Honegger's contribution).

Well played fun, with Chandos delivering a superb sound.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## The3Bs

Liszt ‎- The Two Piano Concertos / The Piano Sonata









Sviatoslav Richter
Kyril Kondrashin
London Symphony Orchestra

Piano Concerto No. 1 In E Flat
Piano Concerto No. 2 In A Major
Sonata In B Minor

After Fray and then Pogorelich I reached out to my old time top favorite ... 
It is amazing the whirlwind that Richter brings to this sonata... from the depths of lyricism to the peaks of agitation/depression/dissonance... you're taken along a voyage that keeps you on the edge of your seat!!! The Allegro Energico after the Andante Sostenuto is amazing sounding almost as a precursor of Free Jazz.

A pity about the sound quality here and there specially on the most agitated passages where the power employed by Richter makes the piano sound a bit clunky.

The Piano Concertos are a marvel and in very good sound even though they are older recordings than the sonata.


----------



## The3Bs

Liszt ‎- Années De Pèlerinage ‎- Première Année: Suisse - S. 160

CD1 from:








Lazar Berman

Wonderful... every time I return to these i stop in awe of how Mr Berman achieves such a dynamic range....
There might be better individual performances of some of the pieces from the Première Année but as an overall work this is almost unbeatable....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Septet op. 147 by Louis Spohr played by Ensemble Villa Musica. Very nice


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Diabelli Variations

Benjamin Frith

An unheralded pianist but an excellent recording


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5
*

I'm listening on Spotify. This recording is how I think Bruckner's 5th should sound.


----------



## mikeh375

Just listened to Arnold's 8th. Sometimes I get along with his popular music interjections, sometimes not, at least the music is always original. Today I actually enjoyed the 1st movement and its somewhat banal, cliched D major toon, especially when he gets bitonal with it. It's what you do with it that counts I believe. Mahler had a similar habit of injecting popular culture into his work on occasion but his mergers seem a little more refined than Arnold's imv.


----------



## Rambler

*Berthold Goldschmidt: Der gewaltige Hahnrei & Mediterranean Songs * on Decca









A rather neglected composer, German of Jewish descent. Falling foul of the Nazis, hw spent most of his life in England, largely ignored as a composer although enjoying somewhat of a revival in his final years. Here we have two works from opposite ends of his composing career.

*Der gewaitige Hahnrei * - an opera dating from 1929 and here played by the Rundfunkchor Berlin and the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin conducted by Lethar Zagrosek.

The *Mediterranean Songs* were composed in the 1960's and are performed by John Mark Ainsley and the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig conducted by Lothar Zagrosek.


----------



## canouro

*Rachmaninov: Aleko*
Sergei Leiferkus, Ilya Levinsky, Anatoli Kotscherga, Maria Guleghina, Anne Sofie Von Otter,
Neeme Järvi, The Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

An excellent Beethoven String Quartet No 13 Op 130 from the Hungarian Quartet.
This box is one I return to often - infectious music making.


----------



## Alfacharger

Korngold, The Adventures of Robin Hood, R.I.P Olivia de Havilland.


----------



## flamencosketches

The3Bs said:


> Liszt ‎- The Two Piano Concertos / The Piano Sonata
> 
> View attachment 140366
> 
> 
> Sviatoslav Richter
> Kyril Kondrashin
> London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 1 In E Flat
> Piano Concerto No. 2 In A Major
> Sonata In B Minor
> 
> After Fray and then Pogorelich I reached out to my old time top favorite ...
> It is amazing the whirlwind that Richter brings to this sonata... from the depths of lyricism to the peaks of agitation/depression/dissonance... you're taken along a voyage that keeps you on the edge of your seat!!! The Allegro Energico after the Andante Sostenuto is amazing sounding almost as a precursor of Free Jazz.
> 
> A pity about the sound quality here and there specially on the most agitated passages where the power employed by Richter makes the piano sound a bit clunky.
> 
> The Piano Concertos are a marvel and in very good sound even though they are older recordings than the sonata.


Wow, Richter playing the Liszt sonata. Need to check that out.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.7 in E major, the "Lyric". Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic

Amazing performance


----------



## flamencosketches

Did not finish the Bruckner. I can't get into the "Brucknerian state of mind" lately; I don't know why.

Now playing:










*Richard Wagner*: Siegfried Idyll. Hans Knappertsbusch, Vienna Philharmonic

The legendary Wagnerian conducts one of Wagner's only major non-operatic works. I'm realizing that I don't think I've ever heard the Siegfried Idyll before, but it's beautiful. Some nice Germanic impressionism.  What does this have to do with Siegfried, the opera?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: French Suite No.1 in D minor, BWV 812. Andrei Gavrilov (piano)

You can play Bach on a piano or on a harpsichord; faithfully or romanticized. At the end of the day, it's still Bach; the music completely shines through all interpretation. And wow, Gavrilov is a great pianist! Definitely need to seek out more of his work.


----------



## vincula

flamencosketches said:


> Did not finish the Bruckner. I can't get into the "Brucknerian state of mind" lately; I don't know why.
> 
> Now playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Richard Wagner*: Siegfried Idyll. Hans Knappertsbusch, Vienna Philharmonic
> 
> The legendary Wagnerian conducts one of Wagner's only major non-operatic works. I'm realizing that I don't think I've ever heard the Siegfried Idyll before, but it's beautiful. Some nice Germanic impressionism.  What does this have to do with Siegfried, the opera?


Soooo great. Try Klemperer's version too. This album:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## 13hm13

Sergiu Celibidache - Maestro Profondo

A 4-CD set ....
Late 1940s Celibidache, in mono ....


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO LIRICO
_Sonatas and Dances from 17th Century Italy and Slovakia_
Teatro Lirico
*Stephen Stubbs* - baroque guitar, chitarrone, director
Milos Valent - violin, viola
Maxine Eilander - Spanish and Italian harps
Erin Headley - viola da gamba, lirone
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## flamencosketches

vincula said:


> Soooo great. Try Klemperer's version too. This album:
> 
> View attachment 140381
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Looks amazing. I love Klemperer but haven't heard any of his Wagner. Incidentally I have been looking at an EMI box set of his with recordings of Wagner and Strauss and I'm sure that's in there somewhere. If I don't spring for it I will try and find that single disc. It would be nice to hear his Bruckner 4th as well.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Luciano Berio*: Concerto for Two Pianos & Orchestra. GrauSchumacher Piano Duo, Bertrand de Billy, Vienna RSO

Holy hell, this is amazing. Why have I never heard of this work before? It is so good...


----------



## 13hm13

Caecilienmesse: St. Cecilia Mass / Charles Gounod


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Messaien, Et Exspecto Ressurectionum*

I finally gave up my Messaien phobia because I don't hear colors in chords and am just enjoying the sounds. Having said that, these sounds are very colorful.


----------



## pmsummer

NUOVE MUSICHE
*G.G. Kapsberger - D. Pelligrini - A. Piccinini - L. de Narvarez - G. Frescobaldi - B. Gianoncelli*
Ensemble Kapsberger
*Rolf Lislevand* - archlute, baroque guitar, theorboe, director
Arianna Savall - triple harp, voice
Pedro Estevan - percussion
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Guido Morini - organ, clavichord
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa (viola d'amore a chiavi)
Thor-Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.77. Nathan Milstein, William Steinberg, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra

It's only by accident that I got this recording at all, but I am really enjoying it. Good performance from all involved.


----------



## ribonucleic

My umlaut-heaviest post to date...









Saint-Saëns - Ascanio Ballet

Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Jun Märkl



> Here's a terrific disc for record collectors looking to complete their collections of Saint-Saëns' orchestral music. The ballet from Act III of Ascanio is typical French dance music, and heaven knows there's nothing wrong with that. In just twenty-four colorful, fun-filled minutes you get, in addition to the usual waltzes, gallops, and adagios, a splendid little Bacchanal with skirling oboes and antique cymbals, and a terrific ensemble number backed by castanets which may not take place in Spain, but hey, I won't tell if you won't. There are even two alternate numbers included to make the ballet absolutely complete. Artistic Quality: 9 Sound Quality: 9 - ClassicsToday


----------



## bharbeke

Some Beethoven and Mozart greatness on YouTube:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano concertos 3 and 4

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)
Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Chorus


----------



## CarlHaydn284

Can't go wrong with mozART.


----------



## Rogerx

Sonates Françaises

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12
Jean-Jacques Kantorow and Alexandre Kantorow


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Spartacus & Gayaneh Ballets (excerpts)

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits


----------



## Rogerx

Duruflé: Requiem

Ann Murray (mezzo soprano), Thomas Allen (baritone), Thomas Trotter (organ)

Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Best

Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens, Op. 10
Tantum ergo, Op. 10 No. 4
Tota pulchra es, Op. 10 No. 2
Tu es Petrus, Op. 10 No. 3
Ubi caritas, Op. 10 No. 1


----------



## Shosty

Florence Price - Piano Concerto in One Movement & Symphony No. 1 in E minor

New Black Music Repertory Ensemble
Leslie B. Dunner (conductor)
Karen Walwyn (piano)

Thanks to forum member Joachim Raff for championing Price.

edit: The piano concerto was lovely, but the symphony is wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cäcilienmesse, Paukenmesse & Kleine Orgelmesse

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Bavarian Radio Chorus, Die Regensburger Domspatzen, Eugen Jochum, Rafael Kubelik, Theobald Schrems


----------



## vincula

Paul Hindemith, _Concierto for piano & Orchestra_.

Gerhardt Puchelt, piano. Celibidache/BPO. Live recording 5.9.1949 at Titania-Palast, Berlin (German première), from this nice Audite box.

















Really intense and energetic rendition. The sound's surprisingly good. They must have found some tapes in mint condition.

A lot to enjoy. A nice buy.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## canouro

*Antonín Dvořák:*
Legends, Op. 59
Notturno in B major, Op. 40
Miniatures, Op. 75a
Prague Waltzes

_Ivan Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra_


----------



## adriesba

flamencosketches said:


> Did not finish the Bruckner. I can't get into the "Brucknerian state of mind" lately; I don't know why.
> 
> Now playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Richard Wagner*: Siegfried Idyll. Hans Knappertsbusch, Vienna Philharmonic
> 
> The legendary Wagnerian conducts one of Wagner's only major non-operatic works. I'm realizing that I don't think I've ever heard the Siegfried Idyll before, but it's beautiful. Some nice Germanic impressionism.  What does this have to do with Siegfried, the opera?


Wagner first composed it as a Christmas present for his wife. At that point, it had a different title. Later he would use music from it in _Siegfried_, the opera. You can hear it at the end of the opera in the duet between Siegfried and Brünnhilde.


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> Wow, Richter playing the Liszt sonata. Need to check that out.


You should... It is a marvel... only let down in some tuttis by the engineering.... but the lyricism and the power ....


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: French Suite No.1 in D minor, BWV 812. Andrei Gavrilov (piano)
> 
> You can play Bach on a piano or on a harpsichord; faithfully or romanticized. At the end of the day, it's still Bach; the music completely shines through all interpretation. And wow, Gavrilov is a great pianist! Definitely need to seek out more of his work.


This is a very good CD... Gavrilov's Bach is very good... you could also try his Bach Piano Concertos...


----------



## CVan

I’m a noob, so I don’t have the skills yet to post with a pic but anyway:
Shostakovich Symphony 4 Petrenko RLPO in hi res. First time sitting down to listen. Sound is great!
BTW where can I find instructions on posting pics?


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Piano concertos 3 and 4
> 
> Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)
> Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Chorus


How do you rate it amongst all the versions of the Beethoven concertos you have?


----------



## Malx

CVan said:


> I'm a noob, so I don't have the skills yet to post with a pic but anyway:
> Shostakovich Symphony 4 Petrenko RLPO in hi res. First time sitting down to listen. Sound is great!
> BTW where can I find instructions on posting pics?


Welcome to the forum - if you follow the link below and look at Kens instructions you will find out how to post images.

Posting pictures


----------



## CVan

Malx said:


> Welcome to the forum - if you follow the link below and look at Kens instructions you will find out how to post images.
> 
> Posting pictures


Awesome! Thank you very much...appreciated


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Cello Concerto No 1 - Miloš Sádlo (cello), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Václav Neumann.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Variations on a theme,Paganini & Handel
4 Ballades


----------



## Rogerx

Cello Symphony & Cello Sonata

Zuill Bailey (cello), Natasha Paremski (piano)

North Carolina Symphony Orchestra, Grant Llewellyn


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various orchestral works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

_Two Portraits_ for string orchestra WoO (1930):
_Double Concerto_ for violin, viola and orchestra WoO, orchestration from Britten's original sketches by Colin Matthews (1932):
_Sinfonietta_ for five winds and five strings op.1, rev. for chamber orchestra (orig. 1932 - rev. 1936):










_Simple Symphony_ for string orchestra op.4 (1934):










Music for the GPO public information film _The King's Stamp_ for orchestra WoO (1935):
Music for the British Commercial Gas Association public information film _Men Behind the Meters_ for orchestra WoO (1935):
Music for GPO public information film _Night Mail_ for narrator and orchestra WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1936):
Short orchestral piece written for the pacifist film _Peace of Britain_ WoO (1936):










_Russian Funeral_ for brass and percussion WoO (1936):


----------



## Judith

The3Bs said:


> How do you rate it amongst all the versions of the Beethoven concertos you have?


It's alright but nothing special
My favourite set is
Stephen Hough
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra 
Hannu Lintu

Released earlier this year

Sorry interrupted there. Didn't realise it was a conversation


----------



## canouro

*Ludwig van Beethoven ‎- Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4*
Wiener Philharmoniker, Maurizio Pollini, Karl Böhm


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1

The Power of Illusion

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## sonance

earlier: _French composers via Youtube - first listen_

Claude Balbastre (1724 - 1799)

- Concerto in D major (Marina Tchebourkina, organ)





- Troisième Suite des Noëls (Olivier Baumont, organ)





- La marche des Marseillois et l'air „Ça ira" (Michel Chapuis, organ)





- La Morisseau (from: Pièces de clavecin, Book I; Jean-Patrice Brosse, harpsichord)





- Sonate en quatuor no. 1 (Concerto Rococo)


----------



## sonance

now:

Across Boundaries. Discovering Russia 1910 - 1940
Vol. 1: Visions (Lourié, Feinberg, Weprik, Prokofiev, Saminsky, Achron)
Jascha Nemtsov, piano (eda - edition abseits)


----------



## sbmonty

Schubert's Trout coupled with Hummel's Piano Quintet In E Flat Minor, Op. 87.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Danielpour: Ancient Voices

Hila Plitmann (soprano)

Nashville Symphony Orchestra, Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Giancarlo Guerrero, Carl St. Clair


----------



## Vasks

*Schweitzer - Overture to "Die Dorfgala" (Breuer/Es-Dur)
W. A. Mozart - Oboe Quartet, K.370 (Goritzki/Claves)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #49 (Solomons/CBS)*


----------



## Enthusiast

My listening so far today ...


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> How do you rate it amongst all the versions of the Beethoven concertos you have?


I agree with Judith, see few posts above, it's good.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded the CD player with five by Eugene Ormandy and his incredible Philadelphians:

1. *Mozart*: _Oboe Concerto_; _Flute Concerto_; _Bassoon Concerto_
2. *Mozart*: _Clarinet Concerto_; _Sinfonia Concertante for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn and Bassoon_
3. *Mozart*: _Horn Concertos # 1-4_
4. *Telemann*: _Concerto for Three Trumpets and Two Oboes_; _Horn Concerto_; _Concerto for Three Violins and Three Oboes_; _Concerto for Trumpet, Three Violins, and Two Violas_; *Handel*: _Water Music Suites _
5. *Gershwin*: _Rhapsody in Blue_ (w/Pierre Entremont, piano); *Copland*: _Appalachian Spring_; *Ives*: _Three Places in New England_; *Barber*: _Adagio for Strings_

The Mozart and Telemann concertos are all done with the Philadelphia Orchestra's in-house musicians as soloists, and are very crisp and bright. The older I get the more I begin to enjoy Mozart's sense of seamless beauty and balance. Telemann is more of a German Vivaldi; good to listen to as long as it's not for too long with about a million concertos for every possible combination of instruments that basically follow the same template. After Handel's regal sounding _Water Music_, we switch gears and go all-American with Gershwin, Copland, Ives, and Barber; a prolific sampling of the diverse approaches of the great American composers of the twentieth century.


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Fantasie Op 17 / Nachtstucke Op 23 / Gesamge der Fruhe Op 133 / Drei Fantasiestucke Op 111 - Dana Ciocarlie.

Disc 7 from her live box set which is of a very decent standard but I always have the feeling there are better versions of the pieces to be heard elsewhere.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

Benjamin Frankel, Symphony No 8 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140411


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)

Enrico Onofri, violin
Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, director

1994, reissued 2016


----------



## Marinera

Mauro Giuliani - Music for Violin and Guitar. Piercarlo Sacco (violin), Andrea Dieci (guitar)


----------



## adriesba

Enthusiast said:


> View attachment 140410


How is this one?


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartok*

string quartet No.4


----------



## Enthusiast

adriesba said:


> How is this one?


The work is quite something. The performance - some of the period's greatest singers. The recording is historical (it is from a live performance in 1959) and not bad but certainly not modern sound.


----------



## Enthusiast

Vaughan Williams 4 and 5. The composer conducts 4 and Barbirolli conducts 5.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I started the morning continuing my Bach cantata journey with BWV 60, a psychologically penetrating work that ends in the bizarre yet unexplainably beautiful chorale that Berg would famously use in his violin concerto. Hearing that, and seeing the Karajan 2nd Viennese School recordings on the HvK review thread made me want to listen to some of Karajan's Berg! So it's *Three Pieces for Orchestra*, played to über-expressive perfection by the Berliners. How anyone could think this music is unintelligible and unpleasant is beyond me. Now moving on to *Schoenberg's Variations for Orchestra* from the same album. Would like to listen to all the works on the album throughout the day.


----------



## Bourdon

*Varèse*

Tuning Up 
Amériques (Original Version) 
Poème Électronique 
Arcana 
Un Grand Sommeil Noir


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 4 - LSO, Anthony Collins.
A compelling performance in very decent remastered sound.

Edit: I just let the disc play on through a fine 5th Symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Dante Symphony, Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, López Cobos.


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 5
London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Itullian




----------



## The3Bs

Judith said:


> It's alright but nothing special
> My favourite set is
> Stephen Hough
> Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Hannu Lintu
> 
> Released earlier this year
> 
> Sorry interrupted there. Didn't realise it was a conversation


Hey! It is an open conversation .... Thanks for your own opinion... I do like Steven Hough's approach but it is not my favorite... I am Fleisher/Szell fan...


----------



## The3Bs

Scarlatti, Berio, Schubert, Widmann:
Sonata In D Major, K. 491
Sonata In G Major, K. 454
Sonata In F Minor, K. 239
Sonata In F Minor, K. 466
Sonata In A Major, K. 342
Sonata In G Major, K. 146 
6 Encores For Piano
Moments Musicaux
Idyll And Abyss









Andrea Lucchesini

This is a seriously good disc.... It took me a while to get Mr Lucchesini's Scarlatti (specially the first 2 sonatas) but the rest is very good... I have never heard the Berio before ... but the soundscape is very nicely done.


----------



## Itullian

Finishing up Levit's cycle today.
I like it. The faster tempi don't bother me at all.
They don't sound out of place and he plays beautifully.
It certainly is beautifully recorded.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part two for tonight. The violin concerto was the first (I think) Britten work to feature a _passacaglia_ movement, which was to become something of a favoured device of his.

_Soirées musicales_ - five pieces after Rossini for orchestra op.9 (1936):










_Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge_ for string orchestra op.10 (1937):










Suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the radio drama _King Arthur_ by Douglas Bridson WoO, arr. by Paul Hindmarsh (1937):










Piano Concerto op.13 (1938 - rev. 1945):
Violin Concerto op.15 (1939 - rev. 1958):










_Young Apollo_ for piano, string quartet and string orchestra op.16 (1939):
_Canadian Carnival_ - overture for orchestra op.19 (1939):


----------



## Dimace

This is a huge recording, in all aspects and ways.* Beethoven, Sonate Nr. 5 für Klavier und Violoncello D-Dur, with two mythical performers: Die Frau Elly Ney (piano) and the great Luwdig Hoeschler (VC)* This is a ''close the shop'' recording, on public demand and not from me. Of course, is better 1000 to say this than a single person. So, if you want the best (or almost) for this work this one is definitely a super option. (as an investment is OK. It is one LP I can't see its TRUE price margins and for this reason you must be careful. What I personally noticed is that the condition many - many times isn't great and for this reason big $$ shouldn't be an option).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4
*

I've ignored Karajan's Tchaikovsky until yesterday, when I stumbled on this one. Wow, this is full of power and emotion.


----------



## Chilham

I'm usually a fan of HIP, but Angela Hewitt's WTC is delightfully relaxing.


----------



## 13hm13

"Froissart" on ...

Elgar - Falstaff • Froissart • Romance for Bassoon • Grania and Diarmid


----------



## Itullian




----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## Bkeske

Almost through the bulk of albums I received last week. These were actually from last night...

I didn't listen to all the Scriabin/Ponti sonatas box set yet, but it is very special.


----------



## senza sordino

Kodaly Sonata for solo cello, Golijov Omaramor, Cassado Suite for cello, Sheng Seven Tunes Heard in China. 









Clarke, Babajanian and Martin Piano Trios. What a fantastic disk









Ysaye Sonata for solo violin (a posthumous work - it was found after Ysaye died, he didn't write it after he died), Ravel and Enescu Violin Sonatas and fillers. 









Bartok Contrasts, Khachaturian Trio for clarinet, violin and piano, Milhaud Suite for clarinet violin and piano, Stravinsky L'Histoire. This is a really enjoyable disk, an unusual combination of instruments, and it works so well.









Schnittke Sonata for violin and chamber orchestra, Weill Violin Concerto, Schittke Concerto grosso no 6, Takemitsu Nostalgia for violin and orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140438


*Antonio Vivaldi*

L'Olimpiade

Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director

2002


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Requiem in D minor, K626. John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir

Love this recording. Great singing!


----------



## starthrower

On Spotify


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra

I wonder whether I'll ever listen to this recording start to finish, but damn, it is really beautiful and powerful, especially the opening.


----------



## millionrainbows

Sviatoslav Richter, Russian Piano School Vol. 6. Good Bach, great Haydn, good early Beethoven.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3 ":


----------



## Bkeske

The last of my bulk 'grab bag' purchase. I saved it until the end, as I had high hopes, and this 3LP box set is not disappointing. Performed by Concerto Amsterdam. On the Telefunken label, German pressing 1969, and a very nice booklet within. All in immaculate shape.





















Oh, and one more I forgot to include, and listened to last evening. A very nice LP as well


----------



## Joe B

A great disc of Poulenc's music....Highly recommend:









*Sextuor pour piano, flute, hautbois, clarinette, basson et cor
Sonate pour clarinette and piano
Sonate pour flute and piano
Sonata pour hautbois and piano
Trio for piano, hautbois et basson*

*Pascal Roge - piano
Patick Gallois - flute
Maurice Bourgue - oboe
Michel Portal - clarinet
Amaury Wallez - bassoon
Andre Cazalet - horn*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Toru Takemitsu*: November Steps. Hiroshi Wakasugi, Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## geralmar

1965/1992 (USA)

Cesare Cantieri (psudonym), conductor. The actual conductor is Skrowaczewski. Through an editing error the first movement is omitted and the third movement is repeated so the actual order of movements on the CD is 3/2/3. (Information from Bruckner Society of America website).

Not a recommendable acquisition.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Chamber Works

Emmanuel Pahud (flute)

Berlin Baroque Soloists

Telemann: Concerto TWV 51:d2 in D minor for oboe, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 51:G2 in G major for flute, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 53:a1 in A minor for 2 flutes, violone, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 53:A2 in A major for flute, violin, cello, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 53:E1 in E major for flute, oboe d'amore, viola d'amore,


----------



## jim prideaux

starting the day with Bartok 3rd Piano Concerto.

Bavouzet, Noseda and the BBC PO.

.....this was the recommended recording on a recent BBC Radio 3 Building a Library.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Ethereality

Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" [1916] and Symphony No. 5 [1922] 
Herbert Blomstedt and The San Francisco Symphony


----------



## Itullian

Finishing up the Julliard set.
Wow, Very Aggressive playing.
Sounds great though.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Serenade, Fancy Free

Gidon Kremer (violin), Ruth Mense (piano), Dicky Tarrach (drums), Thissy Thiers (bass guitar)

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Ernani

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Leo Nucci (baritone), Paata Burchuladze (bass), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Linda McLeod (soprano), Alastair Miles (bass), Richard Morton (tenor)

Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera, Chorus of the Welsh National Opera
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1987-05
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## Tsaraslondon

What a lovely opera this is. I have no idea why it is performed so rarely. Gavazzeni has the full measure of its gentle charrm and the young Pavarotti and Freni are perfectly cast as Fritz and Suzel, even if they don't quite erase memories of Schipa and Favero in the famous Cherry Duet.


----------



## The3Bs

Itullian said:


> Finishing up Levit's cycle today.
> I like it. The faster tempi don't bother me at all.
> They don't sound out of place and he plays beautifully.
> It certainly is beautifully recorded.


I have so far only sampled the Op.2 and even though I liked the playing very much I felt the sonics were a little too reverberant....


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Song of the Forests Op.81

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## sonance

earlier: _French composers via Youtube - first listen_

Karol Beffa (* 1973)

- Concerto for Viola and String Orchestra (Arnaud Thorette, viola; Ensemble Contrate/Johan Farjot)





- Les ruines circulaires (for orchestra; Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Pascal Rophe)





- Suite for Piano (Jean Dubé, piano)





- Blow-up (for wind quartet and piano; Ensemble Initium; Karol Beffa, piano)





- It rings a bell ... (piano quartet; Quatuor Abegg)





Concerning the viola concerto there's a favorable review at musicweb-international "[...] failed to catch my attention when first spun. It had come across as too smooth and lacking in spark or fire. A big mistake, that first impression." The review continues with praise - but I have to admit that I am still stuck with that first impression as well, too smooth ...
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/Feb/Beffa_dark_AP108.htm


----------



## sonance

now:

Across Boundaries. Discovering Russia 1910 - 1940
Vol. 2: The New Jewish School (Saminsky, Weprik, Achron)
Jascha Nemtsov, piano (eda - edition abseits)

contents (as I couldn't find the backcover of the CD): 
- Lazare Saminsky (1882 - 1959: Danse rituelle de Sabbath / Hebrew Faire Tale / Etude)
- Alexander Weprik (1899 - 1959: Three Folk Dances / Sonata no. 2)
-Joseph Achron (1886 - 1943: Dream / Welcome / Six Pieces from "Children's Suite", Symphonic Variations and Sonata on a Jewish theme "El jiwneh Hagalil")










and
Vol. 3: Waiting Room (Weprik, Lourié, Achron, Krein, Saminsky)
Jascha Nemtsov, piano (eda - edition abseits)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This 1965 recording still sounds absolutely gorgeous today. Less astringently dramatic than some, it brings out the compassion at the work's heart and enshrines a couple of terrific performances by the then husband and wife team of Berry and Ludwig.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - orchestral works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

Suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the play _Johnson over Jordan_ by J.B. Priestley WoO, arr. by Paul Hindmarsh (1939):










_Sinfonia da Requiem_ for orchestra op.20 (1940):
_Diversions_ for piano left-hand and orchestra op.21 (1940 - rev. 1954):
_Scottish Ballad_ for two pianos and orchestra op.26 (1941):
_An American Overture_ for orchestra op.27 (1941):
_Occasional Overture_ for orchestra op.38 (1946):










_Prelude and Fugue_ for string orchestra op.29 (1943):










_Matinées musicales_ - five pieces after Rossini for orchestra op.24 (1941):
_Four Sea Interludes_ and _Passacaglia_ for orchestra, with short passages for soprano and tenor op.33a and op.33b from the opera _Peter Grimes_ op.33 [Text: Montagu Slater] op.33 (1942-45):
_The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Henry Purcell_ - version for orchestra only op.34 (1946):


----------



## Bourdon

*Lalo*

Symphony Espagnole

*Chabrier*

Habanera

*Fauré*

Requiem


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Vers La Flamme

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

The Guardian 5th March 2015

Ashkenazy's chronological trawl overlaps significantly with Garrick Ohlsson's survey of Scriabin's Poèmes...but Ashkenazy's approach is quite different - more reflective and sometimes indulgent, very much viewing these pieces through the prism of Romanticism rather than that of modernism.


----------



## mikeh375

sonance said:


> earlier: _French composers via Youtube - first listen_
> 
> Karol Beffa (* 1973)


I'm liking the sound of this guy, thanks sonance.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas for violin and keyboard

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & David Fray (piano)


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Sonatas for violin and keyboard
> 
> Renaud Capuçon (violin) & David Fray (piano)


Listened to this last week!!!  
I really liked the way they approach the works... somewhat understated!!!


----------



## Ethereality




----------



## The3Bs

Bach, Beethoven, Medtner:
Toccata In C Minor, BWV.911
Sonata No. 7 In D Major, Op. 10, No. 3
Piano Sonata In F Minor, Op. 5









Lucas Debargue

Nice Bach to start with... The Beethoven sonata misses some gravitas specially in the Largo E Mesto (maybe a recessed left hand???)... and the Medtner I can not say much as I am not that familiar with the piece.


----------



## Dimace

sonance said:


> earlier: _French composers via Youtube - first listen_
> 
> Karol Beffa (* 1973)
> 
> - Concerto for Viola and String Orchestra (Arnaud Thorette, viola; Ensemble Contrate/Johan Farjot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Les ruines circulaires (for orchestra; Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Pascal Rophe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Suite for Piano (Jean Dubé, piano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerning the viola concerto there's a favorable review at musicweb-international "[...] failed to catch my attention when first spun. It had come across as too smooth and lacking in spark or fire. A big mistake, that first impression." The review continues with praise - but I have to admit that I am still stuck with that first impression as well, too smooth ...
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/Feb/Beffa_dark_AP108.htm


I have listened these three works. The first two are very decent! They are giving a certain feeling and they have a good orientation. In modern (or quite modern, like we have here) works, I don't use the word structure but the more general orientation. The third, piano work, is very bad, because of the performance. The pianist (maybe is a very good one, I speak ONLY for this performance) didn't study the music score! Such performance isn't good for a small German (and American and English and French) conservatory not for a piano recital. Such problematic dynamics, such excessive use of F in a restricted area (also the engineers have responsibility, but the pianist MUST know these problems, because he had made rehearsals) such overall flat approach... The composer certainly wasn't very satisfied after this. I will have a close eye to the composer and thanks for these videos. I learned something (someone) new today.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Lalo*
> 
> Symphony Espagnole
> 
> *Chabrier*
> 
> Habanera
> 
> *Fauré*
> 
> Requiem


This is TRUE love! Great set! (everything this guy has recorded is TOP. How the FFFF he made it I don't know. Phenomenon conductor, much more than elite one).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140457


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Mandolin and Lute Concertos
RV 82, RV 85, RV 93, RV 425, RV 532, RV 540, RV 780

L'Arte dell'Arco
Federico Guglielmo, concert master

2010


----------



## Rogerx

Christiane Oelze, David Kuebler & Simon Keenlyside

Chor und Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Christian Thielemann


----------



## Enthusiast

Also spent some time with Ansermet and Ravel ...


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 4 In A, Op. 23.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51, Nos. 1 & 2

Melos Quartet (string quartet)


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Charles Ives* - Symphony no.4 
Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Litton. Hyperion.

Can't get this off the turntable!!!

"1 Watchman, tell us of the night,
what its signs of promise are.
Traveler, what a wondrous sight:
see that glory-beaming star.
Watchman, does its beauteous ray
news of joy or hope foretell?
Traveler, yes; it brings the day,
promised day of Israel.

2 Watchman, tell us of the night;
higher yet that star ascends.
Traveler, blessedness and light,
peace and truth its course portends.
Watchman, will its beams alone
gild the spot that gave them birth?
Traveler, ages are its own;
see, it bursts o'er all the earth.

3 Watchman, tell us of the night,
for the morning seems to dawn.
Traveler, shadows take their flight;
doubt and terror are withdrawn.
Watchman, you may go your way;
hasten to your quiet home.
Traveler, we rejoice today,
for Emmanuel has come!"


----------



## Chilham

Mozart's Clarinet Concerto in A major

Julian Bliss
Royal Northern Sinfonia
Mario Venzago


----------



## Dimace

Right now (and while I'm shorting my monster collection)* Bruckner's 7 mit Wiener Philharmoniker und Karl!* This is so FFFFing gut! BIG performance, music to die for. (3XLPs, DG, 1977) It is suggested more than death and taxes.


----------



## Vasks

*W. S. Bennett - May Queen Overture (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Coleridge-Taylor - Violin Concerto (Graffin/Avie)
Finzi - Romance for String Orchestra (Boughton/Nimbus)
Elgar - pomp & Circumstance March #3 (Menuhin/Virgin)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartets 1, 3 & 4


----------



## starthrower

Disc 8: Violin/Cello/Piano Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

My disc of the years.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Concerto for Piano,Trumpet ans String Orchestra Martha Argerich
Trio No.2 Martha Argerich

*Kodàly*

Duo for Violin and Cello
Guy Braunstein violin
Alisa Weilerstein cello


----------



## The3Bs

sonance said:


> earlier: _French composers via Youtube - first listen_
> 
> Karol Beffa (* 1973)
> 
> - Concerto for Viola and String Orchestra (Arnaud Thorette, viola; Ensemble Contrate/Johan Farjot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Les ruines circulaires (for orchestra; Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Pascal Rophe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Suite for Piano (Jean Dubé, piano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .


I also had a go at the first 3...
Both the Concert for Viola and Les Ruines Circulaires do warrant some repeated listening... I really enjoy them!!! Thanks for posting this!!!

The Suite for piano as already commented by Dimace, suffers from poor sound or engineering as the piano is recorded as such a high volume you have to turn it down to be able to enjoy it... but that means it looses all semblance of dynamics...


----------



## The3Bs

Dimace said:


> One of the most ''painful'' for the competition piano performance ever. Such perfection in playing the instrument should be illegal, because he is exposing almost every piano performer in the history as mediocre or something worse. Piano for the immortality. One of my beloved YT videos. *Ravel - Piano Concerto with Michelangeli, Celibidache and LSO*. (The Concerto is starting at 5.10 min).


This is amazing!!!! Mesmerizing play with such apparent little effort!!!!


----------



## Enthusiast

Two of Norgard's symphonies -


----------



## Malx

Pierre Monteux is not a name normally associated with Sibelius in my memory at least - his Sibelius Symphony No 2 from 1959 is, like most of what he does, excellent.
On the same disc is a selection of songs with orchestra sung by Birgit Nilsson with the Wiener Opernorchester under Bertil Bokstedt.

CD 10 from,


----------



## Enthusiast

^ It was the recording I first heard of Sibelius 2 and I still love it!


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven sonatas - Op. 26 (Sonata 12), Op. 10/2 (Sonata 6), Op. 110 (Sonata 31), Op. 27/1 (Sonata 13) from this set:









I chose the sonatas as they are the ones that make up the first volume of Annie Fischer's set and I am planning to listen to the same sonatas from two or three (or more!) sets over the next few days ... not so much for comparison of their merits but just to hear what different insights different pianists bring to the works.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - orchestral works part four of four later tonight.

Opera became a bigger priority for Britten due to the success of _Peter Grimes_ in 1945, and there was a shift in emphasis towards vocal music in general. Perhaps this wasn't too surprising as from the outset Britten had displayed a natural gift when writing for vocal forces of all shapes and sizes. As a result, there were few purely orchestral works from Britten's last thirty years compared to those from c. 1930-46, but two of those were significant.

_The Prince of the Pagodas_ was the composer's only major foray into ballet, but its oriental subject matter was the ideal vehicle for showcasing Britten's talent for imaginatively incorporating Far Eastern textures while still employing largely conventional Western instrumentation. It weighs in at nearly two hours, but such is the music's vitality it doesn't outstay its welcome. The cello symphony was one of a number of later works written with Britten's friend Mstislav Rostropovich in mind - it is a weighty work in which, as the designation of symphony implies, the soloist and orchestra more often than not collaborate rather than compete. As with the much earlier violin concerto it concludes with a typically intense _passacaglia_.

_The Prince of the Pagodas_ - ballet in three acts op.57 (1956):








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

_Cello Symphony_ op.68 (1963):










_A Suite on English Folk Tunes: 'A time there was...'_ for chamber orchestra op.90 (1966 and 1974):










_Lachrymae_ - variations for viola and piano after the John Dowland song _'If My Complaints Could Passions Move'_, arr. for viola and strings op.48a (orig. 1950 - arr. 1976):


----------



## Bourdon

*Sibelius & Korngold*

Two beautiful concertos and a fine recording as well.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 2 Nos 2 & 3 - Emil Gilels.
A new arrival in todays mail.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 2 Nos 2 & 3 - Emil Gilels.
> A new arrival in todays mail.


I wish you many fine hours with this excellent box,congratulations.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Wonderful Brahms, beautifully played by Pieterson and Menuhin (lp)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Just cuing now, a work I've waited overlong to hear. Will report back later. As with many of Zemlinsky's works, this one carries with it profound personal significance, as he was of short stature (as Alma Schindler Mahler was cruelly wont to remind him).


----------



## mikeh375

elgars ghost said:


> Benjamin Britten - orchestral works part four of four later tonight.
> 
> Opera became a bigger priority for Britten due to the success of _Peter Grimes_ in 1945, and there was a shift in emphasis towards vocal music in general. Perhaps this wasn't too surprising as from the outset Britten had displayed a natural gift when writing for vocal forces of all shapes and sizes. As a result, there were few purely orchestral works from Britten's last thirty years compared to those from c. 1930-46, but two of those were significant.
> 
> _The Prince of the Pagodas_ was the composer's only major foray into ballet, but its oriental subject matter was the ideal vehicle for showcasing Britten's talent for imaginatively incorporating Far Eastern textures while still employing largely conventional Western instrumentation. It weighs in at nearly two hours, but such is the music's vitality it doesn't outstay its welcome. The cello symphony was one of a number of later works written with Britten's friend Mstislav Rostropovich in mind - it is a weighty work in which, as the designation of symphony implies, the soloist and orchestra more often than not collaborate rather than compete. As with the much earlier violin concerto it concludes with a typically intense _passacaglia_.
> 
> _The Prince of the Pagodas_ - ballet in three acts op.57 (1956):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> (*** same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)
> 
> _Cello Symphony_ op.68 (1963):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A Suite on English Folk Tunes: 'A time there was...'_ for chamber orchestra op.90 (1966 and 1974):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Lachrymae_ - variations for viola and piano after the John Dowland song _'If My Complaints Could Passions Move'_, arr. for viola and strings op.48a (orig. 1950 - arr. 1976):


The Prince of the Pagodas is one of his finest works imv. A dazzling display of compositional virtuosity, imagination and gorgeous music. Good choice EG..


----------



## Malx

Erich Korngold, Symphony in F sharp major Op 40 - BBC Philahrmonic Orchestra, Sir Edward Downes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

This is the latest box set I'm dithering over. Compared to his later EMI recording with the London Symphony, this has more subtle interventions. And after having heard this symphony a bazillion times, I appreciate subtle interventions.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Till Eulenspiegel*


----------



## Bulldog

Enthusiast said:


> Quartets 1, 3 & 4
> 
> View attachment 140466


Any thoughts on no. 2? It's my favorite of the four.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Luciano Berio*: Sinfonia for eight voices and orchestra. Ludovic Morlot, Seattle Symphony, Roomful of Teeth

God damn, what a phenomenal work! This is my first listen in full. Fantastic performance from Morlot and the Seattle. This conductor is now officially on my radar. This is challenging music and he pulls it off well.


----------



## starthrower

Alceste
Anne Sofie von Otter Paul Groves
The Monteverdi Choir English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## 13hm13

Walter - Symphony no 1 (North German Radio Symphony Orchestra, Le on Botstein)


----------



## 13hm13

Fesca - Symphony No.1, Three Overtures - Beermann


----------



## Dimace

OK! To celebrate my (once more) new avatar dedicated to the Teacher of the teachers, Heinrich Neuhaus, I'm coming to you with an excellent *Mahler's 5th* and one, the same excellent,* 6th with Chicago SO, under Georg!* Not many words to be said here... Everyone knows about the quality of this set. Simply enjoy. (Decca, 3X LPs, 1971)


----------



## Joe B

David Hill leading The Bach Choir and Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra in Charles Stanford's "Stabat Mater":










The "Stabat Mater" from this Naxos disc is actually on disc 11 of 14 in this set from Brilliant Classics:


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 93, 94 'Surprise' & 95

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Die Ruinen von Athen, Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt & Opferlied

Valda Wilson (soprano), Simon Bailey (bass), Sidonie von Krosigk (speaker), Tschechischer Philharmonischer Chor Brunn, Cappella Aquileia, Marcus Bosch


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 3, 4 and 5

Henning Kraggerud (violin)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Josquin13

My recent listening,

Lately, I've been revisiting some of the Nash Ensemble's early CRD, Virgin, & Hyperion recordings. I don't know if they're as good today as they used to be, since I've not heard any of their newer Onyx recordings, but the older recordings are very special. I've been particularly enjoying their CRD Ravel disc, which I'd strongly recommend:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...or-harp-flute-clarinet-and-string-quartet-etc
https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...re-la-bonne-chanson-and-piano-trio-in-d-minor
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7958490--mozart-beethoven-piano-quintets
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7958616--mozart-wind-quintet-in-e-flat
https://www.amazon.com/Chansons-Bilitis-Sonata-Violin-Syrinx/dp/B00000DNYC
https://www.amazon.com/Vaughan-Will...aughan+williams&qid=1596001051&s=music&sr=1-3

Other listening:

The following is one of the better Bach recitals I've heard in a long while--from pianist Sergei Edelmann, and the Triton DSD sound engineering is state of the art--the piano is incredibly life-like: Strongly recommended:





https://www.amazon.com/Chromatic-Fa...mann+bach+exton&qid=1596001328&s=music&sr=1-1


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concertos/ Malédiction, S121 Op. 452

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Enthusiast

Bulldog said:


> Any thoughts on no. 2? It's my favorite of the four.


Yes, I like it too. But it is longer than the others. I originally planned to only listen to two (3 & 4) but wanted more so I played 1. I'll play 2 another time.


----------



## sonance

Dimace said:


> [...]The third, piano work, is very bad, because of the performance. The pianist (maybe is a very good one, I speak ONLY for this performance) didn't study the music score! [...] Such problematic dynamics, such excessive use of F in a restricted area (also the engineers have responsibility, but the pianist MUST know these problems, because he had made rehearsals) such overall flat approach... [...]


Dimace and The 3Bs:
Yes, the performance is terrible. I didn't like it either. In the beginning, when preparing the list of videos, I had included also other clips, for example "Les Météores" (for guitar quartet) because I wanted a greater variety (orchestral, chamber with various instruments etc.). Then I decided to exchange some clips for better ones, but I simply forgot the piano clip. My fault - sorry.

I looked today for another Beffa video with piano and hope this time you can appreciate the playing.

- Étude no. 7 (Tristan Pfaff, piano)


----------



## sonance

yesterday and today: _French composers via Youtube - first listen_

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689 - 1755)

- Cello Sonata no. 2, op. 50 (August Krepak, cello; Elizaveta Miller, harpsichord)





- Concerto for bassoon in D (Maurice Allard, bassoon; Orchestre de chambre de Versailles/Bernard Wahl)





- Deuxieme Sérénade ou Simphonie françoise





- Diane et Actéon (formerly attributed to Rameau; Jean-Paul Jeannotte, tenor; Jacques Parrénin, violin; Pierre Penasson, cello; Marcelle Charbonnier, harpsichord)





- Suite de pièces, op. 35 no. 1 (Bethanne Walker, baroque flute; Eugenio Solinas, baroque cello; Corey Jameson, harpsichord)


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Aida

Montserrat Caballé (Aida), Plácido Domingo (Radamès), Fiorenza Cossotto (Amneris), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Ramfis), Piero Cappuccilli (Amonasro), Luigi Roni (The King of Egypt), Nicola Marinucci (Messenger) & Esther Casas (Priestess)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Royal Opera Chorus, Trumpeters Of The Royal Military School Of Music, Kneller Hall, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Chorus, Royal Military School Of Music Band, Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Riccardo Muti.


----------



## The3Bs

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 2 Nos 2 & 3 - Emil Gilels.
> A new arrival in todays mail.


Uau!! Congrats!!!

I did sample the Op2 the other day (when on a Op2 wave with many different pianists) and these came out on top so far!! Perfect balance of classicism and drama!!!!


----------



## The3Bs

sonance said:


> Dimace and The 3Bs:
> Yes, the performance is terrible. I didn't like it either. In the beginning, when preparing the list of videos, I had included also other clips, for example "Les Météores" (for guitar quartet) because I wanted a greater variety (orchestral, chamber with various instruments etc.). Then I decided to exchange some clips for better ones, but I simply forgot the piano clip. My fault - sorry.
> 
> I looked today for another Beffa video with piano and hope this time you can appreciate the playing.
> 
> - Étude no. 7 (Tristan Pfaff, piano)


Hello sonance!!! I am glad it is not just me that felt it that way.... but again if you lower the volume of that clip from yesterday then the music is definitely much better ... I truly believe that the engineer messed up....

The Étude will go into my queue for later... Thanks!!


----------



## The3Bs

Scarlatti, Berio, Schubert, Widmann:
Sonata In D Major, K. 491
Sonata In G Major, K. 454
Sonata In F Minor, K. 239
Sonata In F Minor, K. 466
Sonata In A Major, K. 342
Sonata In G Major, K. 146
6 Encores For Piano
Moments Musicaux
Idyll And Abyss









Andrea Lucchesini

After another couple of listens I am convinced with the Scarlatti, Berio and Widmann but I feel he misses the point on the Schubert. Not that it is not well played... but he misses to bring that singing quality to the Moments Musicaux that I hear elsewhere... 
The Berio is so good (maybe because there are no expectations) that I will look for more of his compositions...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not a favourite opera of mine, by any means and I don't even have a copy on CD so was listening to this on Spotify. I used to own the Solti on LP and Marton here doesn't erase memories of Nilsson on that set. However I enjoyed this performance more than I usually enjoy the piece, which I put down to Sawallisch bringing out more of the lyricism in a score which is usually just too overwrought for me. There are other pluses too, Studer a much better, more accurate Chrysothemis than teh tremulous Collier on the Solti for one. Lipovšek, Weikl and Winkler are all excellent and Marton, a singer I don't normally like much, gives here surely her best performance on disc. If I were to get a recording on CD (still my preferred way of owning music) then this recording would be the one I'd go for.


----------



## Marinera

*J.S. Bach - Goldberg Variations.* Murray Perahia


----------



## The3Bs

Bach, Beethoven, Medtner:
Toccata In C Minor, BWV.911
Sonata No. 7 In D Major, Op. 10, No. 3
Piano Sonata In F Minor, Op. 5









Lucas Debargue

After enjoying the Bach and Beethoven (not perfect but enjoyable) bot back to have another go at the Medtner sonata... Still can not get into it... I think Mr Debargue fails at telling the story... the whole work even with nice moments here and there sounds rather disconnected to me... maybe it is me and a somewhat lack of knowledge on the work?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - three contrasting works from his American years, plus fragments from an unrealised fourth.

The production of _Johnny Johnson_ received mixed reviews upon its initial run in late 1936 - on the whole, critics rated Weill's music but knocked the plot for containing what they thought was an overabundance of anti-war naïveté. Sporadic revivals since then haven't exactly rehabilitated it but _Johnny Johnson_ retains cult status amongst keen Weill fans and also enjoys pockets of support from within the theatre world itself. The performing edition on this recording was arranged after Weill's death by long-time collaborator and keeper of the flame Lys Symonette.

_Johnny Johnson_ - musical play in three acts [Lyrics: Paul Green, loosely based on _The Good Soldier Švejk_, an unfinished novel by Jaroslav Hašek] (1936):










Weill set about writing a musical version of the play by Hoffman Reynolds Hays about the Tennessean frontiersman Davy Crockett in 1938 but found himself overstretched once he took on writing the music for _Knickerbocker Holiday_, which he had to complete in a race against time in order for the musical to open on Broadway ahead of schedule. The work for _Davy Crockett_ therefore ground to a halt after about a dozen or so songs had been completed and the project was allowed to be quietly forgotten. The few songs here are from the original piano score.

Five songs from _Davy Crockett_ - musical in two acts after the play by H.R. Hays [Lyrics: H.R. Hays] (1938 inc.):










Set in the southern regions of Appalachia, _Down in the Valley_ is a short work in which a man escapes custody in order to see his beloved before he is due to hang for the killing in self-defence of an unsavoury love rival who was owed money by the girl's father.

_Down in the Valley_ - 'folk opera' for radio in one act [Libretto: Arnold Sundgaard] (orig. 1945 - rev. and expanded for the stage by 1948):










_Street Scene_ is considered by some to be Weill's American masterpiece. Set outside a New York tenement building during a heatwave, the work explores various relationships and tensions within the melting pot community.

_Street Scene_ - 'American opera' in two acts [Libretto: Langston Hughes, after the play by Elmer Rice] (1945-46):


----------



## Merl

Thought I'd give Eschenbach's NDR Schumann cycle another go after being underwhelmed by it years ago. The years have softened my view (it's not too bad) it doesn't touch the best Schumann cycles around. Always worth trying something again, though.


----------



## Art Rock

Playing the last of the 10 CD's right now:










I ordered this because of a Bruckner thread some weeks ago. It's a good set, well worth the 19 euro or so it costs nowadays.


----------



## flamencosketches

Art Rock said:


> Playing the last of the 10 CD's right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered this because of a Bruckner thread some weeks ago. It's a good set, well worth the 19 euro or so it costs nowadays.


I don't really see Chailly as much of a Brucknerian but you've got me curious, I'll have to sample it now


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## Enthusiast

Some great Beethoven playing ... piano concertos 3 and 4.


----------



## Bourdon

sonance said:


> yesterday and today: _French composers via Youtube - first listen_
> 
> Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689 - 1755)
> 
> - Suite de pièces, op. 35 no. 1 (Bethanne Walker, baroque flute; Eugenio Solinas, baroque cello; Corey Jameson, harpsichord)


This is a very fine piece,thank you for posting it.


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - CBSO, Rattle.

I hadn't listened to this recording for a good few years being more inclined to select the usual suspects when the mood took me to listen to this work. My recollections vague as they were, suggested that it is a fairly ordinary performance - having listened again I believe it is better than that. Rattle is helped by an excellent clear yet weighty recording which allows all parts of the orchestral palette to be heard in good balance, the crescendos are suitably forceful without distorting. However all that is good is slightly balanced by lacking that something special, the glue if you like, that holds a truly great Bruckarian recording together.
In conclusion - I did enjoy it much more than I anticipated, it was a candidate for the charity shop but it has been removed from the box. 
Well worth a listen.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Orchestral Suite No.2

When I heard this music for the first time I was instantly in love with the piece and my love for the traverso.


----------



## vincula

Enthusiast said:


> Some great Beethoven playing ... piano concertos 3 and 4.
> 
> View attachment 140499


That's totally wicked! Got the old pale blue 10" HVM vinyl with Solomon/Cluytens. What a great version it is.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## The3Bs

Scarlatti ‎- 52 Sonatas

CD1 from:








Lucas Debargue

Sonata In E Major, K. 206
Sonata In E Major, K. 531
Sonata In A Major, K. 404
Sonata In A Major, K. 405
Sonata In F-Sharp Minor, K. 447
Sonata In F-Sharp Minor, K. 25
Sonata In A Major, K. 343
Sonata In A Major, K. 113
Sonata In D Major, K. 258
Sonata In D Major, K. 214
Sonata In A Major, K. 211
Sonata In A Major, K. 212
Sonata In A Minor, K. 109

Back in more recognizable repertoire!! 
This is so very good!!!


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert: The 10 Symphonies; Fragments









Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Neville Marriner

Philips
Catalog number : 470-886-2 .
Recording date : 1981-1984


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 29/ Symphony No. 4 - 'Le Poème de l'extase', Op. 54

Philadelphia Orchestra, Frank Kaderabek (trumpet)
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1990-03-31
Recording Venue: 31 March 1990. Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, City of Philadelphia


----------



## sonance

Berthold Goldschmidt (1903 - 1996)

"Früher" und "Später" ["earlier" and "later"]
- String Quartet no. 1 (1925/26)
- Piano Sonata (1926)
- Clarinet Quartet (1982/83)
Mandelring Quartet; Kolja Lessing, piano; Ib Hausmann, clarinet (largo)


















A strange case of different covers (including backcovers) - one for the English speaking market and one for the German speaking market ...
With the next two CDs it's just the same, but I'll present only one version.

Letzte Kapitel (Last Chapters]
- Letzte Kapitel (for speaker, chorus, percussion and piano; 1930/31)
- String Quartet no. 2 (1936)
- Belsatzar (for unaccompanied chorus; 1985)
- String Quartet no. 3 (1988/89)
ars-nova-ensemble Berlin/Peter Schwarz; Alan Marks, piano; Mandelring Quartet (largo)










Retrospectrum
- Retrospectrum (for string trio;1991)
- Variations on a Palestinian Shepherd's Song (for piano; 1934)
- Capriccio (for solo violin; 1991/92)
- Capriccio (for piano; 1927)
- Little Legend (for piano; 1923/57)
- Scherzo (for piano; 1922/58)
- From the Ballet (for violin and piano; 1938/57)
- Encore (for violin and piano; 1993)
- String Quartet no. 4 (1992)
Gaede Trio; Kolja Lessing, piano and solo violin; Hansheinz Schneeberger, violin; Mandelring Quartet (largo)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Although she is not dressed like Yuja Wang she needs bodyguards to keep of pushy fans


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> Although she is not dressed like Yuja Wang she needs bodyguards to keep of pushy fans


She plays a lot better also


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven sonatas - the second set: Op. 26 (Sonata 12), Op. 10/2 (Sonata 6), Op. 110 (Sonata 31), Op. 27/1 (Sonata 13) from:









Irresistible.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout'/ Introduction and Variations on 'Trockne Blumen' from Die Schöne Müllerin D802/ Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D343

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gérard Caussé (viola), Aloïs Posch (double bass) & Frank Braley (piano)

I've got a certain urge for Schubert now....so....


----------



## sbmonty

Ravel: Sonata For Violin And Piano. From this boxset. 
I realized the other day I hadn't spent much time with chamber duos. This one is up for spin this morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 2, Danse macabre & Urbs Roma

Madeline Adkins (violin)

Utah Symphony, Thierry Fischer


----------



## sbmonty

Shostakovich: Sonata For Cello And Piano In D Minor, Op. 40.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak and Schumann in particularly emotional readings (it's almost a wonder that her heart didn't fall off her sleeve in the faster parts).


----------



## elgar's ghost

sonance said:


> Berthold Goldschmidt (1903 - 1996)


I was totally unaware that these works had been recorded at all, let alone the existence of these recordings - have you any thoughts on the string quartets?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I've played Piano trios by Joaquin Turina with Trio Parnassus on spotify.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140508


*Frédéric Chopin*

Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

2016


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Beethoven sonatas - the second set: Op. 26 (Sonata 12), Op. 10/2 (Sonata 6), Op. 110 (Sonata 31), Op. 27/1 (Sonata 13) from:
> 
> View attachment 140504
> 
> 
> Irresistible.





sbmonty said:


> Ravel: Sonata For Violin And Piano. From this boxset.
> I realized the other day I hadn't spent much time with chamber duos. This one is up for spin this morning.


Both are excellent! Stephen is SUPER pianist. Respect. Some of the recordings in this GREAT set suffer from poor sound, but the quality of the performances is undisputed. I must also suggest the sonatas and the box.


----------



## Vasks

_Contemporary Concerti from Finland_

*Kaipainen - Bassoon Concerto [2005] (Virtanen/Ondine)
Lindberg - Violin Concerto [2006] (Kuusisto/Ondine)
*


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano
> 
> Bertrand Chamayou (piano)
> 
> Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


How do you compare the Piano Concerto No2 with that by:









Lois Lortie
Edward Garner
BBC Philarmonic

I did listen to the Chamayou the other day and found the outer movements very good, but he lost me a little in the middle movement...
I am now listening to the whole Lortie CD ...
Lortie/Gardner are maybe a bit more bombastic than needed in the first movement but I find myself enjoying the middle movement more....


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> How do you compare the Piano Concerto No2 with that by:
> 
> View attachment 140509
> 
> 
> Lois Lortie
> Edward Garner
> BBC Philarmonic
> 
> I did listen to the Chamayou the other day and found the outer movements very good, but he lost me a little in the middle movement...
> I am now listening to the whole Lortie CD ...
> Lortie/Gardner are maybe a bit more bombastic than needed in the first movement but I find myself enjoying the middle movement more....


I almost agree with you...however Chamayou has my preference, for long time it was only Jean-Philippe Collard EMI/ Pascal Rogé/ Decca for me but, top must be Alexandre Kantorow on Bis.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphony in E, D729

Cincinnati Philharmonia Orchestra, Gerhard Samuel.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*

This was a surprise; I didn't know it was in the Boulez box. Just on first impression, it doesn't seem to be overly romantic or overly clinical; it's somewhere in between. I need to hear it again with greater concentration.

I'm really enjoying this box set. I remember back in the '90s going to Tower Records and thumbing through all the Boulez Sony CDs longingly but leaving them there, because back then they were around $20 each. It was a big deal when I got his Webern box. Now this whole set is an $8 download. I guess as they say, all things come to those who wait.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berg, Violin Concerto*
> 
> This was a surprise; I didn't know it was in the Boulez box. Just on first impression, it doesn't seem to be overly romantic or overly clinical; it's somewhere in between. I need to hear it again with greater concentration.
> 
> I'm really enjoying this box set. I remember back in the '90s going to Tower Records and thumbing through all the Boulez Sony CDs longingly but leaving them there, because back then they were around $20 each. It was a big deal when I got his Webern box. Now this whole set is an $8 download. I guess as they say, all things come to those who wait.
> 
> View attachment 140511


Is that the one with Menuhin?


----------



## Enthusiast

Lovely work - excellent performance.


----------



## Malx

Another new arrival:
J S Bach, Goldberg Variations - Simone Dinnerstein.


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


>


I don't have this one, but I can suggested it because of Luba. Frau Edlina has ''closed the shop'' with Brahms Intermezzos and for me is a major player in the romantic piano, who can't be ignore when the story comes to Johannes and Robert. Tremendous artistry the Russian.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Another new arrival:
> J S Bach, Goldberg Variations - Simone Dinnerstein.


I heard that you deleted everything (all your pictures attachments) for the favor of the Frau Dinnerstein.  This means affection! :lol:


----------



## pianozach

This morning.

*Mozart* again.

*Divertimento #15 in B Flat, K 287*
*Academy Of St. Martin In The Fields Chamber Ensemble*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> Is that the one with Menuhin?


Pinchas Zukerman is on the violin concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Varese, Ameriques, Ionisation*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Ireland: Piano Concerto in E flat major

John Lenehan (piano)
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
John Wilson
Recorded: 18-19 February 2011
Recording Venue: Liverpool Philharmonic Hall, England


----------



## Joachim Raff

Dawson: Negro Folk Symphony

American Symphony Orchestra
Leopold Stokowski
Recorded: 1963-06-04
Recording Venue: Manhattan Center, New York

" I always hear Dvorak undertones with this work"


----------



## Malx

Dimace said:


> I heard that you deleted everything (all your pictures attachments) for the favor of the Frau Dinnerstein.  This means affection! :lol:


You must have spies everywhere my friend - and yes, I favour her pianism in Johann Sebastian's Variations


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> Pinchas Zukerman is on the violin concerto.


Gotta give that a listen. I have several recordings of the Berg concerto and I don't know if I've played that one yet?


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Sonatas WoO47 Nos 1 & 2 - Emil Gilels.
Beautifully played slightly less well known Beethoven with, I'm thinking, at times undertones of Mozart.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 5*

Arthur Schnabel with Malcom Sargent conducting.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with 5 by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra:

1. *Mozart*: _Sinfonia Concertante for Oboe, Clarinet_, _Horn, Bassoon and Orchestra_; _Clarinet Concerto_; _Andante for Flute and Orchestra_
2. *Mozart*: _Bassoon Concerto_; _Horn Concertos #1-4_
3. *Mozart*: _Oboe Concerto_; _Flute Concerto #1_; _Concerto for Flute and Harp_ 
4. *Copland*: _Appalachian Spring_; _Short Symphony #2_; _Quiet City_; _Three Latin American _
5. *Rossini*: _Overtures_

Is the conductor-less Orpheus Chamber Orchestra an experiment in democracy, primitive communism, or anarchy? How do they produce an organized thing of beauty without a central authority? In any case, the Mozart featuring Orpheus' in-house musicians as soloists are wonderful. The older I get the more I come to enjoy Mozart just for the emotional clarity and balance. After a brief American sojourn with some music by Aaron Copland, we round things out with Rossini's overtures, very bright and bouncy and special to me as the Rossini overtures were among my very first introductions to classical music long ago when I was still a teenager.


----------



## Malx

Carl Nielsen, Piano Pieces - Leif Oves Andsnes.


----------



## vincula

starthrower said:


> Gotta give that a listen. I have several recordings of the Berg concerto and I don't know if I've played that one yet?


Good one. I can recommend you to listen to Thomas Zehetmair and Heinz Holliger conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra on Apex/Teldec. Great album and bargain-priced. Coupled with Janácek and Hartmann. I spin it quite often.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## GavinAmes

Great to see this posted here


----------



## Malx

Finishing off my piano music evening with:
Rachmaninov, Variations on a theme of Corelli Op 42 - Daniil Trifonov.


----------



## Itullian

A break from my Schumann journey for some classic Schubert.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140524


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Macbeth

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala
Claudio Abbado

1976, reissued 1996


----------



## ribonucleic

Tchaikovsky - Snegurochka (The Snow Maiden)

MDR Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra & Choir
Kristjan Järvi



> Tchaikovsky's music accompanied a new play by Ostrovsky drawing on the old Russian fairy-tale of Snegurochka. 'It is one of my favourite offspring,' Tchaikovsky wrote to Nadezhda von Meck. 'I think the happy spring-like mood with which I was filled at the time must be audible in the music.' He wasn't wrong. It is a delectable score, full of unbroken sunshine, composed in the spring of 1873. Tchaikovsky had just edited a folksong collection published by Vasily Prokunin and he based some of his Snow Maiden score on folk tunes.
> 
> Kristjan Järvi's account is excellent. There is a welcome warmth to the MDR Leipzig strings, recorded in concert. He is generally a smidgen faster than Järvi Snr in most numbers. Highlights include an exhilarating 'Dance of the Tumblers', every bit as brilliant as Rimsky-Korsakov's in his operatic version of the tale. He sculpts the little andantino melodrama (tr 11) with wistful care and Tsar Berendey's March bustles along. Vsevolod Grivnov provides tenorial heft, while mezzo Annely Peebo lends plenty of character to Lel's songs; as in the Chandos recording, both versions of Lel's Third Song are included.
> 
> Sony's bright recording captures the sunshine in the score. The booklet contains a good synopsis of the plot but there are no texts to the 14 vocal numbers - a minor blip to an otherwise joyous recording. - Gramophone


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.8 in C minor, WAB 108, the "Apocalyptic". Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic

I've not spent much time with this, Bruckner's darkest symphony. I know the nickname does not originate with the composer, but I find it a fitting descriptor. It sounds like worlds colliding. Of my two recordings I think I prefer this one to the Barenboim/Berlin. Having gotten all that out of the way, I still think I would call this my least favorite Bruckner symphony, but I need to give it time to grow on me.


----------



## Bkeske

Have not played this set for a while. One of my favs....


----------



## ribonucleic

Bach - Flute Sonatas (Andrea Oliva; Angela Hewitt)



> Oliva is alert to the stylistic nuances, both Baroque and galant, inherent in these works. And, together with Hewitt, he seemingly effortlessly responds to the constantly changing roles between the instruments sometimes embodied within single movements and the possibilities for subtle chiaroscuro dynamic effects, especially in the later E major (BWV1035) and B minor (BWV1030) works. Hewitt proves herself at every point a sensitive, lively collaborator. What makes this recording stand out is Oliva and Hewitt's consummate musicality and palpable sense of ease, whatever the demands of the music. - Gramophone


Exquisite music. And outstandingly recorded even by Hyperion's own lofty standards.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 7 /8/12

Hanover Band
Roy Goodman


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Apollo et Hyacinthus, K.38

Arleen Augér (Soprano)
Edith Mathis (Soprano)
Hanna Schwarz (Mezzo Soprano)
Cornelia Wulkopf (Mezzo Soprano)
Anthony Rolfe Johnson (Tenor)
Salzburg Mozarteum Orchestra
Salzburg Chamber Choir
Leopold Hager (Conductor)



> The opera (as we may as well call it) is quite brief. It is in a prologue and two 'choruses', each section having three lyrical numbers linked by recitative; and the numbers, composed for schoolchildren rather than professional singers (except that of Hyacinth and Melia's father, Oebalus), are rather shorter and simpler than those in Mozart's other early dramatic pieces. They remain astonishing as the products of an 11 year-old, with their assured technique; but it would be wrong to expect to find in them much in the way of musical drama. Several however are striking and original: one is the D major aria that introduces Melia, with its brilliant, trumpet-like writing for the voice and its splendid momentum; another is the duet for her and Apollo, where he hotly denies her charge that he has killed her brother (the two sing in turn for the most part, but speak together as the discourse becomes more heated); and the happiest number of all is the other duet, for Melia and her father, an exquisitely scored movement (muted first violins, pizzicato seconds and basses, gently moving parts on divided violas) which Mozart later used in a symphony.
> 
> As with most of these Salzburg recordings, the level is high. Anthony Rolfe Johnson sings most gracefully as Oebalus. The two principal sopranos could hardly be improved upon-Arleen Auger in her usual clear, ringing voice in Melia's music, Edith Mathis true, bright and admirably poised as Hyacinth. The two contralto parts are both low lying, and Cornelia Wulkopf and Hanna Schwarz alike show firm, even, accurate singing in their bottom octaves. Leopold Hager finds sensible tempos though lets the recitative move more deliberately than it ideally should. The orchestral playing is neat, the recording beyond reproach. The set is well worth trying; the music's lightness and charm and fluency, coupled with singing far more assured than anything Mozart can have envisaged, makes for very pleasant listening. - Gramophone


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1981-07-10
Recording Venue: 3 & 10 July 1981/ Kingsway Hall, London.


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel

Bach, C P E: Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Stande, Wq. Deest
Bach, C P E: Symphony in F
Bach, J C F: Pygmalion
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'
Bach, W F: Symphony in B flat major, F 71


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Marinera

*Vivaldi - The Four Seasons.* Fabio Biondi, Europa Galante - Vivaldi Concerti box-set, disk 4


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Il Re Pastore

Lucia Popp- Reri Grist-Arlene Saunders-Nicola Monti- Luigi Alva

The Orchestra of Napels - Denis Vaughan conducting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's superb recording of *Salome*, brilliantly cast from top to bottom. Did Behrens ever do anything better for the gramophone?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Octet by Schubert with Consortium Classicum. An old favorite work


----------



## The3Bs

Rogerx said:


> I almost agree with you...however Chamayou has my preference, for long time it was only Jean-Philippe Collard EMI/ Pascal Rogé/ Decca for me but, top must be Alexandre Kantorow on Bis.


Ah! I have listtened in the past to Rogé but not yet Collard! Will have a try!!!
However I can not find any CD's of Alexandre Kantorow with Saint-Saëns 2nd piano concerto (only the 3-5)


----------



## vincula

Enjoying this great live recording of Mahler's no.8 from Mahler's EMI Bertini box.






Inspired performance and superb sound.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Shosty

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor Op. 39, Symphony No. 7 in C major Op. 105, Finlandia Op. 26

Leif Segerstam conducting the Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra

This was my first listen to Sibelius's first. What a wonderful symphony it is, all the way through. And not that I've listened to any other recordings for comparison but this performance is mind blowing to me.


----------



## sonance

elgars ghost said:


> I was totally unaware that these works had been recorded at all, let alone the existence of these recordings - have you any thoughts on the string quartets?


elgars ghost - I'm fond of all four string quartets and consider them to be substantial works by Goldschmidt. Unfortunately I lack the knowledge and capability for an adequate description or analysis. Allow please that I cite from the booklets.

The first quartet had been Goldschmidt's "envoi to Franz Schreker's Masterclass in Composition [...] Schreker had only one piece of advice [...] and accordingly entered the marking 'con sordino' in the autograph manuscript". After the premiere Schönberg congratulated Goldschmidt and "gave him the impression that he would have been glad to accept him as a pupil. But Goldschmidt was not in sympathy with the 12-tone method. (The slow movement of the First Quartet does indeed begin with something like 12-note theme, but it is not 'serial'.)"

The second quartet was the very first work composed in exile. "While its strikingly confident predecessor [...] pointed in directions which Goldschmidt's development might have followed but for the disaster of 1933, the Second Quartet [...] already bears the stamp of his experiences of artistic constriction and repression, uncertainty and banishment. [...] Among Goldschmidt's instrumental works the Second String Quartet has probably had the widest circulation. Anyone wishing to study his musical language at the most characteristic will find it here, and above all the elegiac Folia-movement, whose ever-present ostinato gives rise to a compositional diversity as meticulous as it is imaginative [...] The finale [...] has an overtly dancelike character [...] It calls to mind [...] Goldschmidt's First Quartet, where the idiom is likewise, for reasons that cannot be explained biographically, remarkably close to that of Shostakovich's much later music (though without the epic traits). [...] and as with Shostakovich, the dance element in the finale of the Second Quartet is undermined by irony or despair."

The Third Quartet had been commissioned by the State of Schleswig-Holstein after a performance of the Second Quartet and Belsatzar at the opening of a Jewish Museum which formerly had been a Jewish Synagogue. Goldschmidt, already aged 86, was hesitant, the memories of his childhood in Germany like a Fata Morgana. Like many other composers he started by using initials, here of Schleswig-Holstein and Hamburg. "That may sound rather technical. But a specific emotional factor played just as great a part [...] In other words even in this latest work the Terror could not be forgotten or ignored." Goldschmidt incorporated the Belsatzar theme" [a fanatical march rhythm associated with Belshazzar's blasphemous words; Belsatzar is a poem by Heinrich Heine set to music by Goldschmidt] in the first section [...] "where it plays a menacing role up to the point where a traditional Jewish melody is contrapuntally combined with it, and gains the upper hand."

Quartet no. 4 is dedicated to the Mandelring Quartet. Goldschmidt: "While wholeheartedly acknowledging that my good friends amply deserved a composition all their own [...] I was hesitant about committing myself, until some while later I was struck by the possibility of beginning a quartet with solo viola. The thought prompted the theme which [...] with seeming playfulness introduces a tension between the tonalities of D flat and C which is to prove central. At that stage, my intention had been to write a divertimento-like piece, in contrast to the dark tone of the Third Quartet, and without the tragic overtones of the slow movements in the two previous quartets." But the death of the elder son of Goldschmidt's lifelong friend Margot Rosenkranz "cast its shadow upon the character of the work, without, however, altering the formal idea of tightly-knit variations [...]"

A review concerning String Quartet no. 2:
https://seenandheard-international.com/2016/03/the-mandelring-quartett-play-berthold-goldschmidt/

Just in case you've got access to online Gramophone: There is a review concerning the whole disc "Letzte Kapitel" with string quartets nos. 2 and 3 (I don't have online access being a print subscriber only).

And there's a Classical-Music (BBC music magazine) review concerning string quartet no. 4:
https://www.classical-music.com/reviews/chamber/goldschmidt-2/

Used and inexpensive copies with very good condition:

Früher und Später (Early and Late; String Quartet no. 1; booklet in German/English/French)
https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-list...ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=1596095334&sr=1-71
or
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-l...s=goldschmidt&qid=1596095542&sr=1-14&dchild=1

Retrospectrum (String Quartet no. 4; booklet in German/English/French)
https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-list...ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=1596095081&sr=1-19

Last Chapters (String Quartet nos. 2 and 3; booklet in German and English, but not French; obviously the space had been needed for the translation of the vocal works)
new or used at a reasonable price
https://www.amazon.com/Berthold-Gol...t+last+chapters&qid=1596095704&s=music&sr=1-1
(though no shipment to Germany, I don't know if shipment to Great Britain is possible)


----------



## vincula

Shosty said:


> View attachment 140534
> 
> 
> Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor Op. 39, Symphony No. 7 in C major Op. 105, Finlandia Op. 26
> 
> Leif Segerstam conducting the Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> This was my first listen to Sibelius's first. What a wonderful symphony it is, all the way through. And not that I've listened to any other recordings for comparison but this performance is mind blowing to me.


This cycle looks interesting. I usually enjoy Leif Segerstam's conducting and have been lucky to attend some of his concerts with the Malmö Symphony Orchestra.

Must check that one out. Thanks for posting it!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

sonance said:


> elgars ghost - I'm fond of all four string quartets and consider them to be substantial works by Goldschmidt. Unfortunately I lack the knowledge and capability for an adequate description or analysis. Allow please that I cite from the booklets.
> 
> The first quartet had been Goldschmidt's "envoi to Franz Schreker's Masterclass in Composition [...] Schreker had only one piece of advice [...] and accordingly entered the marking 'con sordino' in the autograph manuscript". After the premiere Schönberg congratulated Goldschmidt and "gave him the impression that he would have been glad to accept him as a pupil. But Goldschmidt was not in sympathy with the 12-tone method. (The slow movement of the First Quartet does indeed begin with something like 12-note theme, but it is not 'serial'.)"
> 
> The second quartet was the very first work composed in exile. "While its strikingly confident predecessor [...] pointed in directions which Goldschmidt's development might have followed but for the disaster of 1933, the Second Quartet [...] already bears the stamp of his experiences of artistic constriction and repression, uncertainty and banishment. [...] Among Goldschmidt's instrumental works the Second String Quartet has probably had the widest circulation. Anyone wishing to study his musical language at the most characteristic will find it here, and above all the elegiac Folia-movement, whose ever-present ostinato gives rise to a compositional diversity as meticulous as it is imaginative [...] The finale [...] has an overtly dancelike character [...] It calls to mind [...] Goldschmidt's First Quartet, where the idiom is likewise, for reasons that cannot be explained biographically, remarkably close to that of Shostakovich's much later music (though without the epic traits). [...] and as with Shostakovich, the dance element in the finale of the Second Quartet is undermined by irony or despair."
> 
> The Third Quartet had been commissioned by the State of Schleswig-Holstein after a performance of the Second Quartet and Belsatzar at the opening of a Jewish Museum which formerly had been a Jewish Synagogue. Goldschmidt, already aged 86, was hesitant, the memories of his childhood in Germany like a Fata Morgana. Like many other composers he started by using initials, here of Schleswig-Holstein and Hamburg. "That may sound rather technical. But a specific emotional factor played just as great a part [...] In other words even in this latest work the Terror could not be forgotten or ignored." Goldschmidt incorporated the Belsatzar theme" [a fanatical march rhythm associated with Belshazzar's blasphemous words; Belsatzar is a poem by Heinrich Heine set to music by Goldschmidt] in the first section [...] "where it plays a menacing role up to the point where a traditional Jewish melody is contrapuntally combined with it, and gains the upper hand."
> 
> Quartet no. 4 is dedicated to the Mandelring Quartet. Goldschmidt: "While wholeheartedly acknowledging that my good friends amply deserved a composition all their own [...] I was hesitant about committing myself, until some while later I was struck by the possibility of beginning a quartet with solo viola. The thought prompted the theme which [...] with seeming playfulness introduces a tension between the tonalities of D flat and C which is to prove central. At that stage, my intention had been to write a divertimento-like piece, in contrast to the dark tone of the Third Quartet, and without the tragic overtones of the slow movements in the two previous quartets." But the death of the elder son of Goldschmidt's lifelong friend Margot Rosenkranz "cast its shadow upon the character of the work, without, however, altering the formal idea of tightly-knit variations [...]"
> 
> A review concerning String Quartet no. 2:
> https://seenandheard-international.com/2016/03/the-mandelring-quartett-play-berthold-goldschmidt/
> 
> Just in case you've got access to online Gramophone: There is a review concerning the whole disc "Letzte Kapitel" with string quartets nos. 2 and 3 (I don't have online access being a print subscriber only).
> 
> And there's a Classical-Music (BBC music magazine) review concerning string quartet no. 4:
> https://www.classical-music.com/reviews/chamber/goldschmidt-2/
> 
> Used and inexpensive copies with very good condition:
> 
> Früher und Später (Early and Late; String Quartet no. 1; booklet in German/English/French)
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-list...ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=1596095334&sr=1-71
> or
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-l...s=goldschmidt&qid=1596095542&sr=1-14&dchild=1
> 
> Retrospectrum (String Quartet no. 4; booklet in German/English/French)
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-list...ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=1596095081&sr=1-19
> 
> Last Chapters (String Quartet nos. 2 and 3; booklet in German and English, but not French; obviously the space had been needed for the translation of the vocal works)
> new or used at a reasonable price
> https://www.amazon.com/Berthold-Gol...t+last+chapters&qid=1596095704&s=music&sr=1-1
> (though no shipment to Germany, I don't know if shipment to Great Britain is possible)


That's much appreciated - thank you.


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Ah! I have listtened in the past to Rogé but not yet Collard! Will have a try!!!
> However I can not find any CD's of Alexandre Kantorow with Saint-Saëns 2nd piano concerto (only the 3-5)


You are right, he's will continue the cycle next year.


----------



## Rogerx

Aaron Pilsan plays Beethoven & Schubert

Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Beethoven: Eroica Variations, Op. 35
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 16 in G major, Op. 31 No. 1
Schubert: 16 German Dances D783
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.6 in A major, WAB 106. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

What a symphony. The leading tone resolution which brings the slow movement to a close is an amazing moment. Then the scherzo is one of my favorites in all Bruckner.


----------



## Malx

20th century concertos this morning:

Shostakovich, Cello Concerto No 2 - Alisa Weilerstein, Bavarian RSO, Pablo Heras-Casado.

Rihm, Gedricht des malers (for violin & orchestra) - Renaud Capucon, Vienna SO, Phillipe Jordan.
Dusapin, Aufgang (concerto for violin & orchestra) - Renaud Capucon, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung.

Martinu, Cello Concerto No 1 - Raphael Wallfisch, Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## Shosty

Jean Sibelius - String Quartet (No. 4) in D minor Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"

Emerson Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

Barbara Hannigan sings Britten's Les Illuminations from this:









And then Satie with the much missed Reinbert de Leeuw ...


----------



## mikeh375

Enthusiast said:


> Barbara Hannigan sings Britten's Les Illuminations from this:
> 
> View attachment 140540
> 
> 
> And then Satie with the much missed Reinbert de Leeuw ...
> 
> View attachment 140539


Hannigan and Britten...a dream combo. I'd like to know your thoughts on that recording Enthusiast because on paper that appeals to me.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Berwald Symphony no 3 for the first time in my new Neeme Jarvi box set. So far so good.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Shosty said:


> View attachment 140536
> 
> 
> Jean Sibelius - String Quartet (No. 4) in D minor Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
> 
> Emerson Quartet


This is such a good album.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie

Gramophone Magazine November 2014

DiDonato at the peak of her form in Mozart's great K505 concert aria. Her impeccable intonation no matter how decorative the passagework, her effortless agility in all registers and her genius for word-painting (together with Tharaud's vibrant and eloquently shaded piano obbligato) are worth the price of this disc.

The Observer 23rd November 2014

Tharaud has had fun interjecting his own magpie cadenzas into Mozart's Rondo K386 and Haydn's D major piano concerto. The French pianist's restless energy and esprit are infectious throughout. Les Violons du Roy and Bernard Labadie are sparkling partners.


----------



## canouro

*Ludwig Van Beethoven‎:*

Sinfonie N°5 Op. 67
Sinfonie N°4 Op. 60
Sinfonien N°6 Op. 68
Sinfonie N°8 Op. 93

_Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel _


----------



## Enthusiast

mikeh375 said:


> Hannigan and Britten...a dream combo. I'd like to know your thoughts on that recording Enthusiast because on paper that appeals to me.


It is excellent but also unique - quite different to other accounts (Pears, Gauvin etc): pure Hannigan! The couplings - the Serenade from Gilchrist and de Waal and the Bridge Variations - are both also good and worth having (if not being "first choice" for either work).


----------



## millionrainbows

Tim Fain Plays Philip Glass: Partita for Solo Violin. Surprisingly good! Not repetitive at all! This might shatter many of the typical criticisms of Minimalism and Glass. Highly recommended if you like good fiddle playing!










​


----------



## Shosty

Henri Dutilleux - String Quartet "Ainsi la nuit"

Quatuor sine nomine


----------



## sonance

yesterday: _French composers via Youtube - first listen_

Pierre Boulez (1925 - 2016)

- Le marteau sans maître (soloists and Domaine Musical Ensemble/Pierre Boulez)





- Sur Incises (Ensemble Intercontemporain/Pierre Boulez)





- Structures pour deux pianos (Book II, Chapter I; Pierre-Laurent Aimard and Florent Boffard, piano)





- Piano Sonata no. 3 (Paavali Jumppanen, piano)





- Notations (Notations I, III, IV, VII and II; hr-Sinfonieorchester/Manfred Honeck)





The only work by Boulez in my collection is "Dialogue de l'ombre double" which I presented earlier. Every other work by Boulez is new to me. For years and years I have avoided to listen to his compositions, afraid they'd be too noisy.

Now I took the plunge: "Le marteau sans maître" afforded a lot of patience, all the time thinking: when will it be over? I can handle "Sur Incises" and the Piano Sonata no. 3 somewhat better, although I do not know why. Judging by these works I'd say that Boulez' music is foremost music for the brain, it's extremely intellectual, but missing emotional content. Regarding the three piano sonatas by Boulez the Amazon reviewer Scarecrow coined the phrase that "nothing really moves anywheres" [sic]). 
https://www.amazon.com/Boulez-Sonat...ez+piano+sonata&qid=1596033056&s=music&sr=1-1
(please don't mind the "JohannStrauss" in the link above - you know the accuracy of Amazon ...)

I find this to be exactly the case: The music is caught in time and place, no progress, no evolution, it's static and not dynamic; a wind chime in a dead tree, prone to the wind. My impression is that the music is purposely devoid of any emotional content: no sorrow, no anger, no yearning, no love, no laughter, no exhaustion, no comfortable resting, no sexual attractivity or longing, no anxiety, no compassion, no solace, no hope etc. - none of the feelings and utterances of human beings - just denying the human condition.

Nevertheless: It has been a worthwhile listen as I'm not afraid of this music anymore, I even can understand to a certain degree that one can find this music to be relaxing and soothing (as commented by a Youtube listener). But I need emotional content, so I'll have to search for "my" music elsewhere.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Concerto & Schumann: Introduction & Allegro appassionato

András Schiff (piano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnanyi


----------



## sonance

listening in the next two hours:

Berthold Goldschmidt (1903 - 1996), continued

- Passacaglia (1925; City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Simon Rattle)
- Comedy of Errors - Overture (1925; City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Simon Rattle)
- Ciaccona Sinfonica (1936; City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Simon Rattle)
- Chronica (1932-85; Sinfonieorchester Komische Oper Berlin/Yakov Kreizberg)
- Les Petits Adieux (1994; François le Roux, baritone; Orchestre symphonique de Montréal/Charles Dutoit)
- Rondeau (1995; Chantal Juillet, violin; Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin/Berthold Goldschmidt)
(decca)










- Clarinet Concerto (1953/54; Sabine Meyer, Orchester der Komischen Oper Berlin/Yakov Kreizberg)
- Violin Concerto (1952/55; Chantal Juillet, violin; Philharmonia Orchestra/Berthold Goldschmidt)
(decca)










I'll skip the cello concerto performed by Yo-Yo Ma (CD above), because I prefer Julian Steckel:

- Cello Concerto (1953; Julian Steckel, cello; Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie/Daniel Raiskin)
(CAvi-music)


----------



## HenryPenfold

sonance said:


> yesterday: _French composers via Youtube - first listen_
> 
> Pierre Boulez (1925 - 2016)
> 
> - Le marteau sans maître (soloists and Domaine Musical Ensemble/Pierre Boulez)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sur Incises (Ensemble Intercontemporain/Pierre Boulez)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Structures pour deux pianos (Book II, Chapter I; Pierre-Laurent Aimard and Florent Boffard, piano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Piano Sonata no. 3 (Paavali Jumppanen, piano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Notations (Notations I, III, IV, VII and II; hr-Sinfonieorchester/Manfred Honeck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only work by Boulez in my collection is "Dialogue de l'ombre double" which I presented earlier. Every other work by Boulez is new to me. For years and years I have avoided to listen to his compositions, afraid they'd be too noisy.
> 
> Now I took the plunge: "Le marteau sans maître" afforded a lot of patience, all the time thinking: when will it be over? I can handle "Sur Incises" and the Piano Sonata no. 3 somewhat better, although I do not know why. Judging by these works I'd say that Boulez' music is foremost music for the brain, it's extremely intellectual, but missing emotional content. Regarding the three piano sonatas by Boulez the Amazon reviewer Scarecrow coined the phrase that "nothing really moves anywheres" [sic]).
> https://www.amazon.com/Boulez-Sonat...ez+piano+sonata&qid=1596033056&s=music&sr=1-1
> (please don't mind the "JohannStrauss" in the link above - you know the accuracy of Amazon ...)
> 
> I find this to be exactly the case: The music is caught in time and place, no progress, no evolution, it's static and not dynamic; a wind chime in a dead tree, prone to the wind. My impression is that the music is purposely devoid of any emotional content: no sorrow, no anger, no yearning, no love, no laughter, no exhaustion, no comfortable resting, no sexual attractivity or longing, no anxiety, no compassion, no solace, no hope etc. - none of the feelings and utterances of human beings - just denying the human condition.
> 
> Nevertheless: It has been a worthwhile listen as I'm not afraid of this music anymore, I even can understand to a certain degree that one can find this music to be relaxing and soothing (as commented by a Youtube listener). But I need emotional content, so I'll have to search for "my" music elsewhere.


Cerebral music with visceral impact .........

*Edit*: Perhaps I could have better said ........

"*cerebral music that also elicits a visceral and emotional response from the players and listener*"


----------



## Enthusiast

sonance said:


> yesterday: _French composers via Youtube - first listen_
> 
> Pierre Boulez (1925 - 2016)
> 
> - Le marteau sans maître (soloists and Domaine Musical Ensemble/Pierre Boulez)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sur Incises (Ensemble Intercontemporain/Pierre Boulez)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Structures pour deux pianos (Book II, Chapter I; Pierre-Laurent Aimard and Florent Boffard, piano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Piano Sonata no. 3 (Paavali Jumppanen, piano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Notations (Notations I, III, IV, VII and II; hr-Sinfonieorchester/Manfred Honeck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only work by Boulez in my collection is "Dialogue de l'ombre double" which I presented earlier. Every other work by Boulez is new to me. For years and years I have avoided to listen to his compositions, afraid they'd be too noisy.
> 
> Now I took the plunge: "Le marteau sans maître" afforded a lot of patience, all the time thinking: when will it be over? I can handle "Sur Incises" and the Piano Sonata no. 3 somewhat better, although I do not know why. Judging by these works I'd say that Boulez' music is foremost music for the brain, it's extremely intellectual, but missing emotional content. Regarding the three piano sonatas by Boulez the Amazon reviewer Scarecrow coined the phrase that "nothing really moves anywheres" [sic]).
> https://www.amazon.com/Boulez-Sonat...ez+piano+sonata&qid=1596033056&s=music&sr=1-1
> (please don't mind the "JohannStrauss" in the link above - you know the accuracy of Amazon ...)
> 
> I find this to be exactly the case: The music is caught in time and place, no progress, no evolution, it's static and not dynamic; a wind chime in a dead tree, prone to the wind. My impression is that the music is purposely devoid of any emotional content: no sorrow, no anger, no yearning, no love, no laughter, no exhaustion, no comfortable resting, no sexual attractivity or longing, no anxiety, no compassion, no solace, no hope etc. - none of the feelings and utterances of human beings - just denying the human condition.
> 
> Nevertheless: It has been a worthwhile listen as I'm not afraid of this music anymore, I even can understand to a certain degree that one can find this music to be relaxing and soothing (as commented by a Youtube listener). But I need emotional content, so I'll have to search for "my" music elsewhere.


I think a couple more hearings and it will all settle down for you. But maybe you shouldn't listen to lots of different pieces in one sitting. Music of the brain? Yes but I'm not sure that that means no heart. It is certainly music that engages with me emotionally - as beauty, as music that has something going on simultaneously at different levels and as music that goes somewhere - but I can't really split myself in two (heart and brain).


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven sonatas - the third set: Op. 26 (Sonata 12), Op. 10/2 (Sonata 6), Op. 110 (Sonata 31), Op. 27/1 (Sonata 13) from Kempff:









Whenever I listen to these accounts of Beethoven I can't imagine that he is playing for an audience. He seems to be playing for himself (or perhaps for God or eternity). I hate using the word profound but there is a deep profundity in his introverted playing.

I think I will keep up listening to the same sonatas (on sequence per day) from yet more sets tomorrow and perhaps beyond.


----------



## Merl

I still prefer the Panocha set's vitality but its nice to have a change sometimes.


----------



## HenryPenfold

sonance said:


> yesterday: _French composers via Youtube - first listen_
> 
> Pierre Boulez (1925 - 2016)
> 
> - Le marteau sans maître (soloists and Domaine Musical Ensemble/Pierre Boulez)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sur Incises (Ensemble Intercontemporain/Pierre Boulez)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Structures pour deux pianos (Book II, Chapter I; Pierre-Laurent Aimard and Florent Boffard, piano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Piano Sonata no. 3 (Paavali Jumppanen, piano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Notations (Notations I, III, IV, VII and II; hr-Sinfonieorchester/Manfred Honeck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only work by Boulez in my collection is "Dialogue de l'ombre double" which I presented earlier. Every other work by Boulez is new to me. For years and years I have avoided to listen to his compositions, afraid they'd be too noisy.
> 
> Now I took the plunge: "Le marteau sans maître" afforded a lot of patience, all the time thinking: when will it be over? I can handle "Sur Incises" and the Piano Sonata no. 3 somewhat better, although I do not know why. Judging by these works I'd say that Boulez' music is foremost music for the brain, it's extremely intellectual, but missing emotional content. Regarding the three piano sonatas by Boulez the Amazon reviewer Scarecrow coined the phrase that "nothing really moves anywheres" [sic]).
> https://www.amazon.com/Boulez-Sonat...ez+piano+sonata&qid=1596033056&s=music&sr=1-1
> (please don't mind the "JohannStrauss" in the link above - you know the accuracy of Amazon ...)
> 
> I find this to be exactly the case: The music is caught in time and place, no progress, no evolution, it's static and not dynamic; a wind chime in a dead tree, prone to the wind. My impression is that the music is purposely devoid of any emotional content: no sorrow, no anger, no yearning, no love, no laughter, no exhaustion, no comfortable resting, no sexual attractivity or longing, no anxiety, no compassion, no solace, no hope etc. - none of the feelings and utterances of human beings - just denying the human condition.
> 
> Nevertheless: It has been a worthwhile listen as I'm not afraid of this music anymore, I even can understand to a certain degree that one can find this music to be relaxing and soothing (as commented by a Youtube listener). But I need emotional content, so I'll have to search for "my" music elsewhere.[/QUOTE
> 
> *CAN A MOD PLEASE DELETE THIS (MY) POST*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Been listening to this, this lunchtime. A combination made in the heavens - Liszt, BPO and Karajan and then the incomparable Shura Cherkassky in the Hungarian Fantasy! Does it get any better than this?


----------



## Malx

Pierne, Piano Concerto - Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena.

What seems to me overtly charming, graceful late romantic music.


----------



## sbmonty

Berthold Goldschmidt: Cello Concerto, Op. 23.
Year Composed: 1953

Inspired by sonance. I had not heard of this composer before.


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> Been listening to this, this lunchtime. A combination made in the heavens - Liszt, BPO and Karajan and then the incomparable Shura Cherkassky in the Hungarian Fantasy! Does it get any better than this?


In short, no. Cherkassky is out of this world in this piece


----------



## ribonucleic

sonance said:


> (Boulez's) music is caught in time and place, no progress, no evolution, it's static and not dynamic; a wind chime in a dead tree, prone to the wind. My impression is that the music is purposely devoid of any emotional content: no sorrow, no anger, no yearning, no love, no laughter, no exhaustion, no comfortable resting, no sexual attractivity or longing, no anxiety, no compassion, no solace, no hope etc. - none of the feelings and utterances of human beings - just denying the human condition.


You say that like it's a bad thing. 

But seriously, the unique power of abstract art is its ability to articulate beauty independent of a human context.

For me, Boulez's sound-world is like visiting Mars. It's not a place made for us. You couldn't live there. There are no vacation amenities. But the alien landscapes can be breathtaking. And it's an invigorating reminder of the vast universe beyond our cozy planet.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140550


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto No. 4 in C minor, op. 44
Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, op. 103

Stephen Hough, piano
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Sakari Oramo, conductor

2001, reissued 2010


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Gloria/ Litanies à la Vierge noire/ Stabat mater

Patricia Petibon (soprano)

Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris, Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

This is the famous 1942 recording of a performance on Hitler's birthday. David Hurwitz spends 30 minutes absolutely trashing this recording in the link below.






I'm listening again. Personally, I hear something powerful, angry, extreme, even exhausting, reflecting a terrible point in human history in 1942, but who knows? It could be that Hurwitz is right and I'm just not intelligent enough to see the emperor's new clothes. Anyway, I had the original pressing, and Music and Arts has done an admirable job of remastering this one.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> This is the famous 1942 recording of a performance on Hitler's birthday. David Hurwitz spends 30 minutes absolutely trashing this recording in the link below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm listening again. Personally, I hear something powerful, angry, extreme, even exhausting, reflecting a terrible point in human history in 1942, but who knows? It could be that Hurwitz is right and I'm just not intelligent enough to see the emperor's new clothes. Anyway, I had the original pressing, and Music and Arts has done an admirable job of remastering this one.


This is where David lets himself down. This 1942 performance is a Zen-like transcendental transmogrification from the terrestrial to the celestial. I guess some people get it, and some people don't.


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - Overture to "Joseph" (Halasz/Naxos)
Beethoven - 14 Variations for Piano Trio, Op. 44 (Trio Parnassus/MDG)
Elsner - Symphony in C, Op. 11 (Dawidow/Dux)*


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 7 - La Chambre Philharmonique, Emmanuel Krivine.
A thrilling live performance that invariably sounds fresh.


----------



## Enthusiast

Boccherini's Guitar Quintets 1 - 3 ...


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies 5 & 8 and Incidental Music to Rosamunde

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Egmont, Op. 84_
_Symphony #5 In C Minor, Op. 67_
[Rec. 1992, Live]







Conductor: Kurt Masur
Orchestra: New York Philharmonic
Performers (Egmont): Sylvia McNair, Will Quadflieg

Never heard this one before. Found it at a thrift store for .50 cents, figured it was worth a spin at that price.


----------



## realdealblues

HenryPenfold said:


> This is where David lets himself down. This 1942 performance is a Zen-like transcendental transmogrification from the terrestrial to the celestial. I guess some people get it, and some people don't.


I will admit I don't. It's interesting to hear as a performance and I've heard it many times, but I don't get any celestial experience from listening to it. I don't hear any extra anger or power in the performance. I hear Furtwangler try to pull off some stuff to create an extra sense of drama and excitement in spots but unfortunately it doesn't come off properly due to the orchestra not staying together.


----------



## Itullian

Some Beethoven from this.


----------



## Andante Largo

Lorenzo Perosi's Piano Concerto.


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to Barbara Hannigan: Grisey's Quatre Chants and Dutilleux's Correspondances from these discs:


----------



## starthrower

Nos.1-3


----------



## Malx

Khachaturian, Violin Concerto - Sergey Khachatryan, Sinfonia Varsovia, Emmanuel Krivine.

I don't really care for a lot of Khachaturian's work but I do like this violin concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Bayreuth, 1951. What I appreciate about this particular recording is, in the third movement, EMI fixed the horrible horn flub.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 9 - BBC SO, Bruno Maderna.

A wonderful live recording which never fails to impress.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ One of the great Mahler 9s!


----------



## pianozach

Thursday morning

*Boccherini
Cello Concerto #10 in D
Enrico Bronzi: Accademia I Filarmonici Di Verona
*
It seems to be a favorite key for him. 3 of his 10 cello concertos were in D Major.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

HenryPenfold said:


> This is where David lets himself down. This 1942 performance is a Zen-like transcendental transmogrification from the terrestrial to the celestial. I guess some people get it, and some people don't.


If Hurwitz hates something so much he spends a half-hour video railing against it and its admirers, he's free to do so. It's not a 9th for every day - I prefer Furtwängler's later recordings of it myself - but as a human document it is unparalleled in the history of music. The tortured screams of the finale are enough to make one repulsed. But that's the point.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

A second listen to Dance, the cello concerto by Anna Clyne. I am still liking it - it has an integrity that carries me through its rather backwards-looking musical language. Some of the earlier parts remind me a little of Vasks.









I listened to the Lopez-Cobos recording of Liszt's Dante Symphony a few days ago. Now I have tried (and very much enjoyed) the recording by Les Siecles.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg Ensemble Reinbert de Leeuw*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Violin Concerto No. 2*

I don't associate Furtwangler with Bartok, though I knew he conducted some of his works. Anyway, here he is with Menuhin on violin. I don't know the piece well enough to know if the recording is good or bad.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I have never heard it but Menuhin's recording with Dorati was excellent.


----------



## Itullian

Some of these


----------



## starthrower

12 Etudes d'execution transcendante, S. 139 Claudio Arrau

I was about to hit the stop button but then no.9 started and I had to keep listening.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - various vocal/choral works part one of two for late afternoon and tonight.

_A Child of Our Time_ - oratorio in three parts for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Michael Tippett] (1939-41):










_Boyhood's End_ - cantata for tenor and piano [Texts: William Henry Hudson] (1943):
_The Heart's Assurance_ - cycle of five songs for tenor and piano [Text: Sidney Keyes/Alun Lewis] (1950-51):
_Music_ - song for unison voices, strings and piano, arr. for tenor and piano [Text: Percy Bysshe Shelley) (1960):
_Songs for Achilles_ - cycle of three songs for tenor and guitar [Texts: Michael Tippett] (1961):
_Songs for Ariel_ - cycle of three songs for tenor and piano [Texts: William Shakespeare] (1962):

Plus five Henry Purcell transcriptions for tenor and piano/guitar.










_Five Negro Spirituals_ for unaccompanied mixed choir from the oratorio _A Child of Our Time_ [Texts: Michael Tippett] (1939-41):
_The Source_ - madrigal for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Edward Thomas] (1942):
_The Windhover_ - madrigal for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Gerard Manley Hopkins] (1942):
_Plebs Angelica_ [_Angelic Host_] - motet for unaccompanied double mixed choir [Text: Medieval Latin] (1943-44):
_The Weeping Babe_ - motet for soprano and unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Edith Sitwell] (1944):
_Dance, Clarion Air_ - madrigal for unaccompanied choir of two sopranos, alto, tenor and bass [Text: Christopher Fry] (1952):
_Four Songs from the British Isles_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: trad. anon./Robert Burns] (1956):
_Over The Sea To Skye_ - song for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Sir Harold Boulton] (1956):
_Unto the Hills Around (Wadhurst)_ - hymn for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: John Campbell] (1958):
_Lullaby_ for alto and unaccompanied choir of two sopranos, two tenors and one bass [Text: W.B. Yeats] (1959):
_Magnificat_ and _Nunc Dimittis_ - two canticles for mixed choir and organ [Texts: The Book of Common Prayer] (1961):


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata no 4 Op 7 - Emil Gilels.


----------



## Dimace

A lot of Klavier, a lot of symphonic music and, as I have seen, a lot of modern music. Where is the opera today??  OK! Some TOP opera with my friend and TOP Italian Opera composer *Amilcare* and his *Gioconda* in one of the bests performances made for this masterpiece.(1959 Milan. For me is the best performance ever, but I'm not sur, because I don't have enough examples and I have never attended a live performance).* With Maria, Fernando, Antonino (D) and Co.*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Excellent set.


----------



## jim prideaux

Szell and the Cleveland Orch.

Schubert-8th and 9th Symphonies.


----------



## Joe B

*Stephen Layton leading Polyphony, Britten Sinfonia (Thomas Gould-orchestra leader), 
Abel Selaocoe (cello), Catrin Finch (harp), Maya Youssef (kanun), 
Belinda Sykes (vocals), Jody Jenkins (percussion), Zands Duggan (percussion), 
Iestyn Davies (counter-tenor), Karl Jenkins (keyboards)
Recorded: 2019-05-14
Recording Venue: Abbey Road Studios, London*


----------



## HenryPenfold

HenryPenfold said:


> sonance said:
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday: _French composers via Youtube - first listen_
> 
> Pierre Boulez (1925 - 2016)
> 
> - Le marteau sans maître (soloists and Domaine Musical Ensemble/Pierre Boulez)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sur Incises (Ensemble Intercontemporain/Pierre Boulez)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Structures pour deux pianos (Book II, Chapter I; Pierre-Laurent Aimard and Florent Boffard, piano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Piano Sonata no. 3 (Paavali Jumppanen, piano)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Notations (Notations I, III, IV, VII and II; hr-Sinfonieorchester/Manfred Honeck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only work by Boulez in my collection is "Dialogue de l'ombre double" which I presented earlier. Every other work by Boulez is new to me. For years and years I have avoided to listen to his compositions, afraid they'd be too noisy.
> 
> Now I took the plunge: "Le marteau sans maître" afforded a lot of patience, all the time thinking: when will it be over? I can handle "Sur Incises" and the Piano Sonata no. 3 somewhat better, although I do not know why. Judging by these works I'd say that Boulez' music is foremost music for the brain, it's extremely intellectual, but missing emotional content. Regarding the three piano sonatas by Boulez the Amazon reviewer Scarecrow coined the phrase that "nothing really moves anywheres" [sic]).
> https://www.amazon.com/Boulez-Sonat...ez+piano+sonata&qid=1596033056&s=music&sr=1-1
> (please don't mind the "JohannStrauss" in the link above - you know the accuracy of Amazon ...)
> 
> I find this to be exactly the case: The music is caught in time and place, no progress, no evolution, it's static and not dynamic; a wind chime in a dead tree, prone to the wind. My impression is that the music is purposely devoid of any emotional content: no sorrow, no anger, no yearning, no love, no laughter, no exhaustion, no comfortable resting, no sexual attractivity or longing, no anxiety, no compassion, no solace, no hope etc. - none of the feelings and utterances of human beings - just denying the human condition.
> 
> Nevertheless: It has been a worthwhile listen as I'm not afraid of this music anymore, I even can understand to a certain degree that one can find this music to be relaxing and soothing (as commented by a Youtube listener). But I need emotional content, so I'll have to search for "my" music elsewhere.[/QUOTE
> 
> *CAN A MOD PLEASE DELETE THIS (MY) POST*
> 
> 
> 
> ............*BUMP!*
Click to expand...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## jim prideaux

Janowski and the Pittsburgh S.O.

Brahms-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Excerpts from Tristan und Isolde. Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony, Alessandra Marc

Maybe Marc doesn't hold a candle to the famous Isoldes of yesteryear, but she's convincing enough for this program, and anyway this is earth-shattering music no matter how you spin it. I had never heard the Act 3 Prelude before. It is astonishingly beautiful and deeply sad. The way the music finally resolves into a familiar cadence after so much tension is incredible. Wagner was a genius for this. Man, I need to finally listen to the whole thing one of these days. I tried back in May but I only ever made it halfway through the second act.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I've listened to Zemlinsky's _Dwarf_ (1919-21) several times and can say that while it fully met my (perhaps exaggerated) expectations musically, libretto and staging-wise it's something of a disappointment. No less an authority (and student and friend of the composer's) than Alban Berg felt similarly: "It contains much that is undramatic and the dramatic scenes…such as the first entry of the Dwarf are so agonizingly tragic that one can scarcely bare it. What a shame for the glorious music." All the more painful for modern listeners who know how much Z is mirrored in the ill-fated Dwarf and how the uncivil Alma Schindler is reflected in the cruel Infanta. "He wants to be loved. He is priceless, this Dwarf," complains the Infanta. So much a _roman à clef_ is it, some of Z's friends begged him not to write it. Most Wagnerian use of leit motifs in a non-Wagnerian work I've ever heard, creatively and appealingly applied. Well-casted and recorded, though David Kuebler's tenor as the Dwarf can be grating on the ear at times, whether in an effort to portray the Dwarf's unattractiveness I can't say… In a curious way, the opera itself assumes much of the Dwarf's features; like him, it's an oddity; though containing moments of rapturous beauty (the Dwarf is a capable musician) there is much that is horrible to see (the beautiful Infanta's ugliness is internal but no less monstrous). Its staging is choppy, stunted - about the whole a contemporary critic complained that it was "too little for a whole evening, too much to be taken in w/o an interval."


----------



## Itullian

Liking it.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Prokofiev: Symphonies 3.4.5.7. Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Grand Symphony Orchestra of All-Union National Radio Service and Central Television Networks, Electrifying. This is a great set and the sound is mostly fine except for some of the climaxes which are distorted. Recommended.










Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2 Viktoria Mullova, Paavo Jarvi. Frankfurt. Thrilling










Bach: Violin Sonatas. Mullova, Dantone. Exquisite. Highly recommended.










Shostakovich: Piano Trio, Quintet. Julian Rachlin, Janine Jansen, Yuri Bashmet, Mischa Maisky, Itamar Golan. You'd think this was a group that had been playing together a long time rather than an all star lineup. Recommended.










Schumann & Dvorak: Piano Quintets. Elias String Quartet & Jonathan Biss. Terrific ensemble work.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Die Walküre, Act I. Clemens Krauss, Chor und Orchester des Bayreuther Festspiele

Just finished the first act of this monumental opera for the first time. Man, that was phenomenal! Mahler must have drawn influence from the Prelude, for his Resurrection Symphony, no...? Great music, great libretto, too, though the whole incest of it all threw me off a bit.  I will likely be listening to the rest of it over the weekend.


----------



## Joe B

Looking for cover art I found this short interesting video on the recording session. It turns out Nigel Short, director of Tenebrae, produced the disc for Signum Classics:


----------



## ribonucleic

Barber - Knoxville: Summer of 1915

Karina Gauvin, soprano
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Marin Alsop, conductor



> Hearing Canadian soprano Karina Gauvin sing Knoxville: Summer of 1915 is almost like hearing it for the first time. She and Marin Alsop, leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra, manage to wipe the cobwebs off an exquisite piece that's in danger of being perceived as a warhorse, given the frequency with which it's programmed and the number of undistinguished performances it receives. Gauvin sings with absolutely pure tone and unmannered simplicity. She tends to slightly drop the ends of her phrases so that her delivery sounds conversational and intimate, just right for James Agee's evocative prose poem. Her attention to the details of the text and to their place in the architecture of the whole work is practically miraculous; every word is meaningfully but naturally and unselfconsciously placed. The right sense of timing and linking its many sectional shifts is crucial in this delicate score, which passes through a wide range of moods in its brief span, and Alsop seamlessly brings it together. Alsop's tempos tend to be more leisurely than is usual for the piece, especially when compared to the snappy premiere recording with Eleanor Steber and William Strickland, but they feel just right. An altogether revelatory performance. - AllMusic


----------



## Itullian

This is an excellent set.


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming some old performances by the Berlin Philharmonic (TV/HT) via Digital Concert Hall tonight, right now:

Britten - Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge for string quartet. Simon Rattle conducting. 2015









From the same evening:

Shostakovich Symphony #4


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

Martinů--Concerto for two Pianos and Orchestra

Martinů, Schnittke - Concertos for Two pianos - Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov


----------



## Joe B

Donald Nally leading The Crossing in John Luther Adams's "Canticles of the Holy Wind":


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn Concertos

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Barry Tuckwell (horn), Alan Stringer (trumpet)

English Chamber Orchestra, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Benjamin Britten, Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Liszt: Excursions

Teo Gheorghiu (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd

Liszt: Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Liszt: Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366
Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899
Schubert: Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4
Schubert: Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1
Schubert: Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2
Schubert: Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3


----------



## Rogerx

Kozeluch: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Sonate concertante

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 25

David Fray (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Acadarchist

Rogerx said:


> Kozeluch: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Sonate concertante
> 
> Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)
> 
> Prague Chamber Orchestra


Very fond of Kozeluch`s work.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Simon Boccanegra

Piero Cappuccilli (Boccanegra), Mirella Freni (Amelia/Maria), José van Dam (Paolo),

Nicolai Ghiaurov (Jacopo Fiesco), José Carreras (Gabriele)

La Scala Chorus & Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

First Choice
Building a Library
April 2000
First Choice
Presto Greatest Recordings of the 1970s
Rosette
Penguin Guide
Rosette


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
> 
> Piero Cappuccilli (Boccanegra), Mirella Freni (Amelia/Maria), José van Dam (Paolo),
> 
> Nicolai Ghiaurov (Jacopo Fiesco), José Carreras (Gabriele)
> 
> La Scala Chorus & Orchestra, Claudio Abbado
> 
> First Choice
> Building a Library
> April 2000
> First Choice
> Presto Greatest Recordings of the 1970s
> Rosette
> Penguin Guide
> Rosette


I don't connect well with Verdi but this recording works well for me.


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Mass in B minor - Lucy Crowe (soprano I), Joanne Lunn (soprano I), Julia Lezhneva (soprano II), Blandine Staskiewicz (soprano II), Nathalie Stutzmann (alto I), Terry Wey (alto II), Colin Balzer (tenor I), Markus Brutscher (tenor II), Christian Immler (bass I) & Luca Tittoto (bass II), Les Musiciens du Louvre-Grenoble, Marc Minkowski.

This recording will not be to everyone's taste, no big chorus involved with the soloists taking the choral parts. It takes a few minutes for the ear to get atuned to the sound created but when adjusted I find it a wonderful experience. Not that I would ever want to be without more 'traditional' recordings but for me this merits it's place in my collection.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Christian Zacharias playing/directing Piano concerto wq 23 by CPE Bach with Orchestra national d'Auvergne. It's in d-minor, the saddest key, that makes people cry instantly


----------



## Enthusiast

A bracing start to the day - Richter in Prague.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A thrilling performance of Bellini's *La Sonnambula* with Callas at the top of her form and at the beginning of her _annus mirabilis_ in 1955. The under-recorded Cesare Valletti is another asset and I always think it a shame he wasn't engaged for the studio recording in 1957.

A full review on my blog https://tsaraslondon.wordpress.com/2017/12/01/la-sonnambula-la-scala-1955/.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - various vocal/choral works part two of two for late morning and early afternoon. Again I have taken the liberty of dredging up a few comments from a previous post.

I like _The Knot Garden_ - it is clever in its distortion of the 'play within a play' structure and the characters along with their alter-egos are clearly drawn. However, I can't empathise with any of them - even allowing for the fact that some of their 'issues' may well be genuine they strike me as being self-absorbed and/or hysterical to the point of caricature, apart from the wife Thea who seems undemonstratively stoical in comparison. Perhaps this level of character exaggeration was an intentional device by Tippett in order to make the reasoning behind all the psychiatry and therapeutic roleplay instigated by the unlikeable and pretentious Mangus all the more apparent.

The idea of inter-relations within a group of diverse people serving as encapsulations of various modern-day political and social issues was utilised in similar fashion - and even more starkly - by Tippett with his next opera, _The Ice Break_.

_The Vision of Saint Augustine_ - cantata in three parts for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Augustine of Hippo] (1962-65):










_The Knot Garden_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Michael Tippett] (1966-69):










_The Ice Break_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Michael Tippett] (1973-76):










_Byzantium_ for soprano and orchestra [Text: W.B. Yeats] (1989-90):


----------



## Malx

I'll play the first half of this recital, which I find enough in one sitting for me, even with the benefit of Emma Kirkby's dulcet tones.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Edit - Bewitched by Kirkby's voice I played the whole disc.


----------



## vincula

Collected this album today and I'm currently listening to it. What a monster rendition of this beautiful concerto! The coupling's a welcomed bonus, so that I can compare it with other versions I've got.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## mikeh375

Some fine British music this morning....Stunning, sensitive playing from these brothers.


----------



## Enthusiast

vincula said:


> Collected this album today and I'm currently listening to it. What a monster rendition of this beautiful concerto! The coupling's a welcomed bonus, so that I can compare it with other versions I've got.
> 
> View attachment 140585
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


"Monster rendition" is right! It is deeply impressive but I don't like listening to it too often.


----------



## Bourdon

*Penderecki*

Anaklasis for Strings & Percussion 
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima 
Fonogrammi 
De Natura Sonoris No. 1 
Capriccio for Violin and Orchestra 
Canticum Canticorum Salomonis 
De Natura Sonoris No. 2 
The Dream Of Jacob


----------



## sonance

HenryPenfold, Enthusiast and ribonucleic - your posts on page 945 
(I don't know how to quote multiple posts in one post - sorry)

It's possible that "cerebral music elicits a visceral and emotional response from the players and listener". Well, I don't think that this will happen in every case, but yes, Boulez's music, which I called brain music, did elicit from me a very visceral and emotional response. The pictures in my mind of a devastated world, of an arid, poisoned, desolate landscape stay with me.

That's the power of art: to elicit visceral and emotional response. But who's to say it has to be a positive response? Who's to say that the responses have to be similar to each other?

I didn't find beauty in Boulez's music, and it certainly wasn't "breathtaking". And yet I concede that you may experience it otherwise and that your experience, your impression and response are as valid as mine. I hope that we can agree that multiple responses to resp. multiple interpretations of works of art can exist beneath each other. (By the way: If somebody presents his listening to Boulez in this thread I'll click "like", independently of my liking or disliking the composer or work, because I like the adding to our musical community.)

Boulez is - in my eyes - a very skilled composer and I guess it took great effort to eliminate any tendency of emotional music (probably the same effort it took Pollock for example with his dripping paintings to eliminate any possibility that the viewer might imagine a head or human figure - as the human mind will involuntarily try). I can appreciate the art, can accept its importance, but I don't have to love it.

As for the "sound-world like visiting Mars": This reminded me of "Liturgia fractal" by Alberto Posadas. I remember very vividly my first impression. I once said (in an earlier Amazon forum): "It felt like a journey in outer space. Really fascinating, like exploring structures of stones and other material. But it feels like a place not to live in." - Yes, this kind of music can be fascinating. That's possible.

So it will be time to re-listen:

Alberto Posadas (* 1967)

- Liturgia fractal. Cycle of five string quartets (2003-07)
Quatuor Diotima (kairos)










which will be followed by:

Almeida Prado [José Antônio Rezende de Almeida Prado] (1943 - 2010)

- Cartas Celestes. Vol. 1: nos. 1-3 and 15
Aleyson Scopel (grand piano)


----------



## Rogerx

#CelloUnlimited

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Casals: El Cant dels Ocells (Song of the birds)
Crumb, G: Cello Sonata
Henze, H: Serenade for Cello Solo
Hindemith: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 25 No. 3
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8
Müller-Schott: Cadenza
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Cello in C minor, Op. 134 (completed Blok)

Gramophone Magazine March 2020

Müller-Schott ends this formidable unaccompanied recital with Pablo Casals's Song of the Birds, played with the intense focus, the sense of line and the gleaming purity of tone that characterises the whole disc…Müller-Schott's ability to inflect a single line of music makes even works such as Prokofiev's slightly dubious reconstructed Sonata and his own entertainingly eclectic Cadenza repay re-listening. He certainly has something to say.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An excellent recording of Puccini's one act opera, which is often forgotten, probably because it is not associated with a complete recording of *Il Trittico*. Cossotto is a bit anonymous as the Zia Principessa, but Ricciarelli is a most affecting heroine and her voice was in good shape at this time (1972).


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's Beethoven sonatas - the fourth set: Op. 26 (Sonata 12), Op. 10/2 (Sonata 6), Op. 110 (Sonata 31), Op. 27/1 (Sonata 13) from:









This one also goes deep.


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

Répons










I am not an expert in the field of Boulez's music, but I would like to give my opinion.
Einstein said that time only exists because otherwise everything would happen simultaneously.
For example, if you listen to Répons or sur Incises, it is as if you listen to a sound, captured in time, in one instant.
How you experience this is purely personal and depends on your ability to let go and at the same time fully immerse yourself in an indivisible sound flow.
The music has no face or underlying emotions and is nevertheless music in the fullest sense of the word.

Music is essentially ordered sound and in that respect is not bound by laws except that it must be communicable.
A new musical language opens up all kinds of new ways of experiencing music that are, as it were, separate from tradition.
The tradition that forms the basis of this new music that seems so detached from the past and requires a different participation from the listener.
No themes you can hum along with.
They are musical vistas, vistas that are not fixed but hang out in the air.
Yes music is rightly the most abstract art form.
These are just my (some) thoughts on the subject.

To give an example, "not everyone is given to see beauty in mathematics but it is there".
Life is a journey and a discovery and Boulez's music is certainly part of that.


----------



## flamencosketches

Boulez for me as well:










*Pierre Boulez*: Mémoriale, Dérives 1 & 2. Daniel Kawka, Ensemble Orchestral Contemporain

Dérive 2 is one of a handful of Boulez works that is all but completely opaque to me. It is absolutely massive, for one, and seems to go on forever in all directions from any point in the score. I return to it from time to time to see whether anything new will have revealed itself to me. At this point, it's hard to say, but I am enjoying it all well enough. Just have to let the music wash over you.


----------



## Rogerx

Under the Stars

Charlie Siem (violin)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Paul Goodwin

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 4 in F sharp minor
Bull, O: Solitude sur la Montagne
Debussy: Clair de Lune (from Suite Bergamasque)
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Kreisler: La Gitana
Shostakovich: Romance (from The Gadfly)
Spencer, H: Underneath the Stars
Tchaikovsky: Sérénade Mélancolique for Violin & Orchestra in B minor, Op. 26
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Mélodie in E flat major


----------



## Shosty

Gloria Coates: Symphony No. 2 "Illuminatio in Tenebris/Music on Abstract Lines"

I loved this. It's the first Coates composition I've ever listened to and it has really intrigued me to explore her world more. Will listen to the rest of the pieces on this recording later today since I can't now.


----------



## Enthusiast

Most of this - but not the Rachmaninov or the Bartok:


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor "Death & the Maiden"

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4 & 11

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Manxfeeder

Shosty said:


> View attachment 140591
> 
> 
> Gloria Coates: Symphony No. 2 "Illuminatio in Tenebris/Music on Abstract Lines"
> 
> I loved this. It's the first Coates composition I've ever listened to and it has really intrigued me to explore her world more. Will listen to the rest of the pieces on this recording later today since I can't now.


Coates is definitely a singular composer. She's one composer where I like her music, and I don't necessarily know why.


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Piano Concerto No 1 - Rudolf Serkin, Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3 & Variations on a Theme of Corelli

Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Carlos Miguel Prieto


----------



## Marinera

*Vivaldi - Stabat Mater.* Andreas Scholl; Ensemble 415; Chiara Banchini

Concerto ripieno in C major
Cantata 'Cessate, omai cessate' 
Sonata 'Al Santo Sepolcro' 
Introduzione al miserere 'Filia Maestae Jerusalem' 
Stabat Mater


----------



## Enthusiast

A strange choice for a sweltering day? Still, it was calling to me. Britten is often the conductor of choice for his own music but, I think, this is particularly the case with the Spring Symphony.


----------



## canouro

*Respighi: * 
Fontane Di Roma
Pini Di Roma
Feste Romane

_The Philharmonia Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier_


----------



## pianozach

This morning some parlour Bach

*Bach
Sonata in D Major For Flute and Continuo 
Eugenia and Pinchas Zukerman and Anthony Newman

The Bach Family*

I suspect that this may be JC Bach, and not JS Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies 
Disc 1

Roy Goodman- Hanover Band


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

I have a soft spot for this violinist, it's not HIP but musically from head to toe.

partita No.1


----------



## Enthusiast

Revel's short opera, L'heure Espagnole from this Ansermet two-fer.


----------



## Vasks

_Only Ottorino_

*Respighi - Ouverture Carnevalesca (Adriano/Marco Polo)
Respighi - Six Pieces for Violin & Piano (Crayford/Chandos)
Respighi - Trittico Botticelliano (Vasary/Chandos)*


----------



## Dimace

My affection, admiration and deepest respect towards Alexis is well known to you. Everything this amazing French / Bulgarian plays is a diamond of technic and profound feeling. Such a colossal romantic interpreter is highly awaited to be a little bit weaker to composers like Beethoven. NEIN! Alexis also there is SUPER. The respect had the great Karajan to his person is true and shows how good Weissenberg was also to his more ''serious'' performances. If someone asks me about the pianists who have the most complete ''instrumental personalities'' I will say only two names: Alexis and Kristian. Enough said. Greatest, Alexis and Herbie, all shows us the way the 5th PC must be played. (I strongly believe that in this performance Alexis was obsessed from Greatest's spirit. I'm convinced that this is the way Beethoven was playing his masterpiece).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time to revisit Uncle Anton's symphonies. Part one for the rest of today.

Symphony ['no.00'] in F-minor (1863):










Symphony no.1 in C-minor - Haas edition of the 1884 revision of the 1877 'Linz' version (1865-66 - rev. 1868, 1877, 1884 and 1891):










Symphony ['no.0'] in D-minor (1869):










Symphony no.2 in C-minor - Nowak edition of the 1877 version (1871-72 - rev. 1873, 1876, 1877 and 1891):


----------



## Malx

Two very different takes on R Strauss's - Vier letzte Lieder.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140605


*Erik Satie*

Trois Gymnopédies
Six Gnossiennes
Nocturnes 1-5
Avant-dernières pensées (Idylle, Aubade, Meditation)
Pieces froides - Trois airs à fuir
Pieces froides - Trois danses de travers
Deux reveries nocturnes
Prélude de la porte héroique du ciel

Pascal Roge, piano

1984 and 1989, reissued 1996


----------



## canouro

*Lalo:*
Overture To 'Le Roi D'Ys',
Violin Concerto In F Major, Op. 20,
Scherzo In D Minor,
Concerto Russe, Op. 29

_Olivier Charlier, Yan Pascal Tortelier, BBC Philharmonic_


----------



## Malx

Frank Martin, Symphonie - LPO, Matthias Bamert.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Eramire156

*Wagner Concert









Wilhelm Furtwängler*


----------



## Enthusiast

I am not always in favour of Ansermet's Stravinsky but some of it is very good. I can remember being a bit disappointed with this large set when I got it and haven't played it much for years. I listened to Mavra - perhaps the first work of Stravinsky's neoclassical period, a short "opera buffa" - the Symphony of Psalms and Apollo.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn: The Symphonies II: Symphony Nos. 3, 4 & 5
Athalie Overture Op 74


----------



## canouro

*Aaron Copland:*
Symphony For Organ And Orchestra,
Symphony No. 3

_E. Power Biggs , New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80
Symphony #1 In C Minor, Op. 68_
[Rec. 1987]
_Symphony #2 In D, Op. 73_
[Rec. 1989]
_Symphony #3 In F, Op. 90_
[Rec. 1991]
_Symphony #4 In E Minor, Op. 98_
[Rec. 1990]







Conductor: Riccardo Chailly
Orchestra: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

The solo piano works


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with 5 from the NAXOS _American Composers_ series:

1. *Walter Piston*: _Symphonies # 2 _and _6_ (Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra)
2. *Walter Piston*: _Quintet for Flute and String Quartet_; _String Sextet_; _Piano Quartet_; _Piano Quintet_ (Various Artists of the 1999 Australian Festival of Chamber Music)
3. *Peter Menin*: _Moby Dick-Concertato for Orchestra_; _Symphony #3_ and 7 "_Variation-Symphony"_ (Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra)
4. *William Schuman*: _Symphony #4_; _Orchestra Song_; _Circus Overture_; _Symphony #9 "La Fosse Ardeatine"_ (Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra)
5. *Samuel Barber*: _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_; _Second Essay for Orchestra_; _Third Essay for Orchestra_; _Toccata Festiva_ (Marin Alsop/Royal Scottish National Orchestra w/Karina Gauvin, soprano on _Knoxville_, and w/Thomas Trotter, organ, on _Toccata Festiva_)

Here are some American compositions from 1941 (Piston's _Symphony #2_), through 1976 (Barber's _Third Essay_). There are some very fine, though not very popular, symphonies here by Piston, Menin, and William Schuman; with the orchestral music of Barber remaining very much in the standard repertoire. Barber's _Knoxville_ is one of my three favorite works along with Beethoven's _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_ and Wagner's _Siegfried Idyll_. The chamber music by Walter Piston is also very good, and compared to orchestral, I'm not really that big a fan of chamber music.


----------



## Malx

One of my favourite Karajan recordings and one that was an early addition to my collection.


----------



## canouro

*Dorothy Howell:* Piano Concerto In D Minor
*Amy Beach:* Piano Concerto In C Sharp Minor Op 45
*Cécile Chaminade:* Concertstück In C Sharp Minor Op 40

_Danny Driver, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Rebecca Miller _


----------



## Shosty

Manxfeeder said:


> Coates is definitely a singular composer. She's one composer where I like her music, and I don't necessarily know why.


I liked all the works from this recording, Symphony No. 2 and Time Frozen which wiki lists as her sixteenth symphony stood out. I do know that I really like the atmosphere created by her music.


----------



## Rambler

*Aaron Copland: El Salon Mexico & Clarinet Concerto plus* New York Philharmonic with Stanley Drucker (clarinet) conducted by Leonard Bernstein on DG









A pretty good disc that also inckudes Connotations & Music for Theatre.

El Salon Mexico is the full blown American idiom Copland. Possibly his first work adopting this style?

Music for Theatre is an earlier work. It certainly has some American Jazz influences, but on a blind hearing I might struggle to identify this as Copland.

The Clarinet Concerto is a fine twentieth century Clarinet Concerto - in the running for the best 2oth century Clarinet Concerto? I rather prefer this to his Americana pieces (like El Salon Mexico and Appalachian Spring).

Connotations is an interesting later work, flirting somewhat with twelve-tone technique.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.68. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra

Man, the LPO is so good. They are becoming my favorite of the London orchestras (though the competition is fierce!) Anyway, this is a great, deeply Brahmsian performance of this work, which might be my favorite Brahms symphony. Alsop is a great conductor. Her approach to music calls to mind that of her former mentor Leonard Bernstein, but one would be forgiven for declaring that her conducting flirts more with the ideal of "objectivity" or faithfulness to the score. She's great with Brahms. I would love to hear her conduct a Beethoven symphony.


----------



## canouro

*Great Works For Flute And Orchestra*
Sharon Bezaly, Neeme Järvi, Residentie Orkest


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 1 - Vienna PO, Wilhelm Furtwangler.

Originally this performance, recorded live on the 27th January 1952, was released on EMI LP 27 0124 1.
The sound is remarkable for its age and the performance sounds pretty impressive to me as well. Can you believe I forgot I had this disc!










Edit - this is the same performance as the one in the EMI box I have (link below) but the sound is much cleaner with a bit more weight:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Furtwängle...ies+furtwangler&qid=1596226927&s=music&sr=1-3


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Brahms, Symphony No 1 - Vienna PO, Wilhelm Furtwangler.
> 
> Originally this performance, recorded live on the 27th January 1952, was released on EMI LP 27 0124 1.
> The sound is remarkable for its age and the performance sounds pretty impressive to me as well. Can you believe I forgot I had this disc!


Nice. I have a Furtwängler Brahms 1 that I really like too, w/ the NDR SO.


----------



## Chilham

Bach, JS: Cello Suite BWV 1007-12

Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Violin Concerto No.2 & Rhapsodies Nos. 1 & 2* City of Birmingham Orchestra with Kyung-Wha Chung (violin) conducted by Simon Rattle.









Certainly in the running for the greatest 20th century violin concerto, but it is a very strong field.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Brahms, Symphony No 1 - Vienna PO, Wilhelm Furtwangler.
> 
> Originally this performance, recorded live on the 27th January 1952, was released on EMI LP 27 0124 1.
> The sound is remarkable for its age and the performance sounds pretty impressive to me as well. Can you believe I forgot I had this disc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - this is the same performance as the one in the EMI box I have (link below) but the sound is much cleaner with a bit more weight:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Furtwängle...ies+furtwangler&qid=1596226927&s=music&sr=1-3


I'm sampling now on the Pristine Audio XR site. Damn, this really does sound pristine! Definitely the best sound I've ever heard on a Furtwängler recording.


----------



## starthrower

Re-issue of the composer's DG recording.









From the Boulez Erato box.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Andante Largo

Paderewski - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 17


----------



## Rambler

*Britten: Sinfonia Da Requiem etc* City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra conducted by Simon Rattle on EMI









In addition to the Sinfonia Da Requiem we have two other works from around the same period (the Occasional Overture and An American Overture). To finish we have the late Suite On English Folk Tunes 'A Time There Was...'.

The Sinfonia Da Requiem is a strong work. Surprisingly it was commissioned by the Japanese Government in the period immediately prior to World War 2, to celebrate the 2,600th anniversary of the Mikado's dynasty Not surprisingly they felt insulted by Britten's work, particularly by what they regarded as it's Christian allusions.

The two overtures are rather workman like jobs. Entertaining in their way but rather lacking 'soul'.

The Suite on the other hand, as befits one of his last completed works, is full of feeling.


----------



## Merl

The first of these recordings of Nielsen's 3rd quartet.


----------



## Itullian

Middle ones.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Die Walküre, Act II. Clemens Krauss, Chor und Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele

So good


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140633


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, op. 15
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, op. 19
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, op. 58
Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, op. 73 "Emperor"

Stephen Hough, piano
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Hannu Lintu, conductor

2020


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphonies Nos. 3, 6, and 7
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Okku Kamu

Extraordinary performances and recordings.


----------



## Bkeske

Listening to the 4th and 5th


----------



## Dimace

I know that your love for Bach is very big in this great community. You consider him to be the greatest composer ever existed (with Beethoven) and I agree with you. But who really was the most Global Composer, before Beethoven? Who had the most influential music, with elements not only from the western tradition but also from the middle east and North Africa? Who was so influential to exist in the Spanish Flamengo and at the same time to be in Brahms's Lieder and Chopin's Nocturnes? The answer is one and only, dear friends: The great Domenico Scarlatti. If Bach is the Father of the Western Classical Music, Scarlatti is the Father of the Global Instrumental Music. So, allow me to come to you today with four of his best Exercises. Exercises? Yes! The 30 Domenico's Sonatas (London 1738) were published as Übungen / Exercises for piano students. (Bach made this with his Well Tempered Piano, at 1722 (Band I) and 1742 (Band II)) These was Domenico's answer to Bach's Band I and, please believe me, the quality of the compositions are in the same highest standards, plus, this is VERY IMPORTANT, are harder to be performed from the students. For this reason, in the conservatories, we are starting with Bach (what else) and we finish with Domenico. To have an idea how difficult and sensitive are these works, please see the way the Immortal Arturo are playing them in the following video. His muscular control must be sent to all known stars and galaxies to teach the aliens how the FFFing piano must be played. And, if you consider, that this result is without, or with minimal, technical support (not like today, where 100 sound engineers are supporting children to play their music like pros, the moment are amateurs) you have a small taste of the music and performer's greatness.


----------



## Bkeske

Forgot how good this is...1974, French pressing


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano sonatas disc 1

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies 6-7-9

Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati
Recorded: 1972-05
Recording Venue: St.Bonifatius Kirche, Mar


----------



## Rogerx

Barbara

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), with Juliette Binoche, Vanessa Paradis, Jane Birkin, Radio Elvis, Bénabar, Juliette, Dominique A, Tim Dup, Jean-Louis Aubert, Albin de la Simone, Camélia Jordana, Rokia Traoré, Hindi Zahra, Luz Casal, Guillaume Gallienne, Renaud Capuçon, Michel Porta, Modigliani string quartet


----------



## PWoolfson

Malx said:


> Two very different takes on R Strauss's - Vier letzte Lieder.











Thankyou, also very much enjoy Edita Gruberova singing Morgen


----------



## Rogerx

Muhly/Helbig/Long: Cello Concerto 'Three Continents' & Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2

Jan Vogler (cello), WDR Sinfonieorchester

Mariinsky (Kirov) Orchestra, Cristian Macelaru, Valéry Gergiev


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Sergey Khachatryan (violin)


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:

Haydn, Symphony No 7 'Le Midi' - Freiburg Barockorchester, Petra Mullejans.
Definitely a recording of the 'HIP' variety. Small orchestra with string forces of 4-4-2-2-1, it works for me.


----------



## Chilham

Schubert:String Quintet in C major

Mstislav Rostropovich, Emerson Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I used to own the Decca digital recording with Pavarotti, Freni and Ghiaurov but, for some reason, it appears to be no longer available as a download - certainly nowhere to be found on either iTunes or Spotify.

No matter, this recording is very good and in some ways betters its Decca rival. Caballé, who sings the smaller role of Helen on the Decca set, ia more vocally entitled Margherita than Freni and her singing is quite ravishing. On the other hand Josella Ligi can't hope to compare with Caballé as Helen. Domingo is in excellent voice as Faust and Rudel shapes the score very well indeed, especially in the Prologue. Which leaves the small matter of Mefistofele himself. Ghiaurov easily has the better voice, but Treigle does more with the role dramatically and sounds suitably demonic.

Quite incomprehensible to me why the opera is performed so rarely.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part two for late morning and afternoon.

Symphony no.3 in D-minor - Nowak edition of the original 1873 version (1873 - rev. 1874, 1876, 1877-78 and 1888-89):










Symphony no.4 in E-flat - Haas edition of 1881 revision of the 1878-80 version (1873-74 - rev. 1878-80, 1881 and 1886-88):










Symphony no.5 in B-flat - Haas edition (1875-76 - rev. 1877-78):










Symphony no.6 in A - Nowak edition (1879-81):


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: The Other Vespers

I Fagiolini, Robert Hollingworth

Castello, D: Sonata in D minor
Donati, I: Dulcis amor Iesu
Frescobaldi: Toccata terza (1615)
Gabrieli, G: Magnificat a14
Monteverdi: Beatus vir (from Selva Morale e Spirituali)
Monteverdi: Confitebor tibi Domine (Secondo)
Monteverdi: Confitebor tibi Domine, SV266
Monteverdi: Dixit Dominus II
Monteverdi: Laudate Dominum
Monteverdi: Laudate pueri
Monteverdi: Salve, O Regina
Monteverdi: Ut queant laxis from Selva morale e spirituale
Palestrina: Ave Verum
Usper: Sonata à 8
Viadana: Deus in adiutorium meum

Monteverdi: The Other Vespers

I Fagiolini, Robert Hollingworth.


----------



## Malx

*Viktor Kalabis*, Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments - Milan Langer (piano), Prague Radio SO, Tomas Koutnik &
Concertino for Bassoon and Wind Instruments - Jiri Formacek (bassoon), Czech Philharmonic Wind Ensemble, Milos Formacek.


----------



## Joe B

For the Saturday Symphony - Trevor Pinnock leading The English Concert from the harpsichord in Joseph Haydn's "Symphony in C minor - Le Midi":


----------



## Enthusiast

More Solomon ...


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & The Music Makers

Kathryn Rudge (mezzo), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading the London Symphony Orchestra in music by Gustav Holst:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Die Walküre, Act III. Clemens Krauss, Chor und Orchester des Bayreuther Festspiele

The end of act two was amazing, as was the beginning of this act, though the laughing of the valkyries became grating after a while. I'm really enjoying this opera overall. It's so good.


----------



## ribonucleic

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 140648
> 
> 
> *Richard Wagner*: Die Walküre, Act III. Clemens Krauss, Chor und Orchester des Bayreuther Festspiele
> 
> The end of act two was amazing, as was the beginning of this act, though the laughing of the valkyries became grating after a while. I'm really enjoying this opera overall. It's so good.


My single favorite piece of classical music.

I haven't heard this version. But Leinsdorf 1961 is my reference recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Well,it seems a good idea to start listen again to this very fine set of sonatas 

CD1


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Pines, Fountains & Festivals of Rome

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


----------



## millionrainbows

*Horenstein Conducts Mahler: Symphony No. 9, VSO; Kindertotenlieder, Norman Foster, bass-baritone. *Great-sounding 1954 mono recording of the Ninth. Also, the best _male_ version of the Kindertotenlieder that I've ever heard.


----------



## Enthusiast

Pleasant duties.

For the Saturday Symphony (#7 - but I listened to the whole disc).









Also, the 3rd quartet as part of the Weekly Quartet thread.


----------



## flamencosketches

ribonucleic said:


> My single favorite piece of classical music.
> 
> I haven't heard this version. But Leinsdorf 1961 is my reference recording.
> 
> View attachment 140649


Looks great. I may have to check it out, though I don't much care for Leinsdorf in certain other repertoire that I've heard of his. Anyway, I really did enjoy that opera! The 3 and a half hours (1 act per day over 3 days) really flew by in a way that has never happened before with opera (with the exception of Mozart's Don G).

I think if you really love the Ring, maybe you ought to check out this recording. I picked it up because it was recently on sale for quite cheap ($10 for high quality download on Qobuz) but beyond that, it's a very highly lauded recording. The singing and conducting/pacing are absolutely stellar, and the sound is quite good for its age (nearly 70 years old). But I am brand new to Wagner's operas and hadn't heard a full opera of his until last weekend with the Rheingold, and then these past few days w/ Walküre. I will continue listening to and cherishing this Ring cycle, but I do want to eventually get a stereo Ring cycle so I can really appreciate the fine details of the orchestration. There are three that all sound great to me: Solti/Vienna, Karajan/Berlin, and Böhm/Bayreuth. Of these I'm leaning toward Böhm because I would ultimately prefer a live recording.


----------



## flamencosketches

*György Kurtág*: Movement for Viola & Orchestra. Kim Kashkashian, Péter Eötvös, Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra

This is a very Bartókian work, not the Kurtág I know and love, but I'm finding it less boring than on first listen. Brilliant playing from all forces, in any case. I still think the highlight of this disc is the Eötvös work.


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud plays Rameau

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Debussy: Hommage à Rameau (No. 2 from Images pour piano - Book 1)
Rameau: Suite in A minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin (c1729-30)
Rameau: Suite in G minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin (c1729-30)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, String Quartet (In Various Keys), No. 1
*

In Various Keys? That's an interesting name for a string quartet.


----------



## sonance

earlier:

Almeida Prado (1943 - 2010)

- Cartas Celestes. Vol. 2: nos. 4, 5 and 6
Aleyson Scopel (grand piano)










now:

Paul Ben-Haim (1897 - 1984)

- Kabbalat Shabbat (Friday Evening Service; 1966)
- Lift up your Heads (for solo soprano and eight instruments; 1961)
- Sonata in G (for solo violin; 1951)
- Three Songs Without Words (for viola and piano; 1952)
Christian Miedl, baritone (cantor); Valérie Condoluci, soprano; Chamber Choir of Orchester München Jakobsplatz; Zvi Zeitlin, violin; Julia Rebekka Adler, viola; Axel Gremmelspacher, piano; Orchester Jakobsplatz München/Daniel Grossmann (neos)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

The _Cymbelline Suite _ was written 1913-15 as incidental music for a production of Shakespeare's play, unfortunately cancelled due to the war, and not revived until 1996 when Antony Beaumont issued it in a 5-movement suite. 







The latter's introduction to the life and work of Zemlinsky is well worth viewing:


----------



## eljr

CD 6


----------



## eljr

All Human Beings, Max Richter


----------



## Itullian

More great Schumann


----------



## Vasks

*Walter Leigh - Overture to "The Frogs" (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
George Lloyd - Symphony #2 (composer/Albany)*


----------



## canouro

*A. Borodin:*
Symphony No. 1 in E flat major,
Symphony No. 2 in B minor,
Symphony No. 3 In A Minor (Unfinished)
In The Steppes Of Central Asia,
Overture to The Opera "Prince Igor"

_The USSR Symphony Orchestra, Evgeni Svetlanov_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140660


*Frédéric Chopin*

Polonaise No. 1 in C sharp minor, op. 26
Polonaise No. 2 in E flat minor, op. 26
Polonaise No. 1 in A major, op. 40 "Military"
Polonaise No. 2 in C minor, op. 40
Polonaise in F sharp minor, op. 44 "Tragic"
Polonaise in A flat major, op. 53 "Heroic"
Polonaise-Fantaisie in A flat major, op. 61

Rafal Blechacz, piano

2013


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies No. 2 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's Beethoven sonatas - the fifth set: Op. 26 (Sonata 12), Op. 10/2 (Sonata 6), Op. 110 (Sonata 31), Op. 27/1 (Sonata 13) - or the first disc/volume of this set:









Great! I won't attempt to follow this one but must come back with some more sonatas soon.


----------



## eljr

All Human Beings, Max Richter

CD 2


----------



## Itullian

7 & 8


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2
*

I don't know these pieces well enough to give an informed opinion on them, but the engineered sound is very much alive.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 8 Op 13 'Pathetique' & 10 Op 14 No 2 - Emil Gilels.


----------



## Enthusiast

And the remaining two Beethoven concertos from Solomon.


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bartok, Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2
> *
> 
> I don't know these pieces well enough to give an informed opinion on them, but the engineered sound is very much alive.
> 
> View attachment 140662


...ain't no flies on Pollini! Everything he touches turns to gold.


----------



## canouro

*Mussorgsky:* Pictures at an Exhibition / A Night on Bald Mountain
*Britten:* The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra

_Seiji Ozawa, Chicago Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## Itullian

Razumovskys


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart violin concertos 3-5 ... Kremer and Harnoncourt:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Sonata Op. 109*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1*

That picture makes me wonder if he's saying, "Why are we looking at a score by Mozart if this box doesn't have any Mozart in it?"


----------



## SONNET CLV

Maybe this 1 May 1936 recording isn't the quietest or most clear or most dynamic musical document ever made, but in this Testament mono release (SBT 1004), digitally remastered and technically "restored" by Richard C. Burns (who improved the sound beyond his earlier attempt produced for a German radio broadcast on 9 February 1985, to commemorate the 100th anniversary of Berg's birth) we catch a glimpse of, or rather _hear _history being sounded in what is currently the best available recording of this historic concert premiere. This recording marks the second performance of the Berg Violin Concerto, performed by the violinist for whom it was written, Louis Krasner, under the baton of Anton Webern, who worked on the earlier premiere performance before suffering a breakdown which led to the appointment of conductor Hermann Scherchen, one day prior to the premiere at the Barcelona ISCM Festival on 19 April 1936, to lead the work with the Pau Casals Orchestra.

The liner notes for the recording (by Krasner and Burns) prove fascinating, as in the passage where Burns relates how he came to the original recording:

One evening in the spring of 1976, Louis Krasner came to see me carrying a shopping bag from which he produced a number of acetate disc recordings. These were mostly of his performances of the music of Berg and Schoenberg that he had arranged to be recorded off-the-air. The prize of the collection turned out to be nothing less than the second performance of the Berg Violin Concerto, with Anton Webern conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra.
... About ten years previously he had told be about this, the most memorable of his performances of the Berg Concerto, and that there was no recording of it in the BBC archives. ... However, in the process of cleaning out his attic before moving to Brookline, Massachusetts, he discovered a trunk containing this forgotten recording that he had arranged to have recorded of the air some 40 years previously.
The recording was cut on eight acetate discs at 78rpm recorded on one side.

One of the wonderful passages from Krasner's notes (first published in _Fanfare_ magazine Nov/Dec. 1987) relates the violinist's initial meetings with Anton Webern:

I met Anton Webern in Vienna on several occasions in the early 1930s through young composers and other musicians close to Schoenberg's circle. Sometimes I was invited also to join the group, when they accompanied Webern to their usual 'stammplatz' in the well-known Café Museum after a concert.
What still excites my memory, however, as an early profound music experience, were the lectures on Beethoven piano sonatas that Webern gave for a few invited musicians .... They were musical revelations for me. Webern played a phrase or two of a Beethoven sonata and then in most minute detail he analysed the sense, the feel, of each motive and each bar of music. He searched out the communicative meaning and its innermost expressive content, the significance and relationship of each sub-phrase and the necessity and inevitability of each progression the organisation of Beethoven's completed and convincing musical idea. ... Webern was totally engrossed. His slight physical frame seemed to fade out, and he was all spirit. Webern was himself consumed -- he _became_ Beethoven, and he drew his listeners into his being. As a performer, Webern was re-creator.

Those anti-serialists, anti-new-music folks who erroneously assume that "modern composers" fashion their trivial "noise music" only because they are incapable of writing _real_ music, as did Beethoven, for instance, should take this observation by Louis Krasner as a caution. Apparently Anton Webern, the composer of Symphony Op. 21, Concerto Op. 24, Variations For Piano Op. 27, and Variations For Orchestra Op. 30, among other fine serial-styled works, could have no doubt written music akin to the style of Beethoven, music for which he apparently had a mastery, except that _he didn't want to_, choosing rather to pursue a more original path. And few composers are arguably as original as Anton Webern.

In any case, my personal concert of the day proved rather illuminating with my hearing (once again) of the Krasner/Webern performance of Alban Berg's profoundly beautiful Violin Concerto, inspired, apparently, by the death of 18 year-old Manon Gropius, daughter of friends of Berg's, which led to the dedication 'Dem Andenken eines Engels'. And though this is a highly organized serial work, Berg does quote a Carinthian folk-tune and a passage from Bach's Cantata No. 60. A true masterpiece, and a worthy listen, anytime.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1*
> 
> That picture makes me wonder if he's saying, "Why are we looking at a score by Mozart if this box doesn't have any Mozart in it?"
> 
> View attachment 140679


Actually, it's an old _Playboy_ magazine with a Mozart score cover wrapped round it. Boys will be boys!


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set by these folks.


----------



## senza sordino

Here's what I've been listening to lately:

Barrios. From the Jungles of Paraguay. I have quite a few albums of solo guitar works, this is one of my favourites. I keep coming back to this one over and over. Wonderful music.









Villa Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras no 5, 2, 1 and 9. I have been familiar with this album since the 1970s. It is a deeply personal association with a long and personal story. And my mother met Villa Lobos' widow in the 1970s. 









Villa Lobos The Complete Choros, disks 1 2 and 3. 









Piazzolla Four Seasons of Buenos Aires, Ginestera Concerto for String Orchestra, Golijov Last Round for double string quartet and bass. A very enjoyable disk. 









Piazzolla Concerto for bandoneon and orchestra, and several other tracks. I heard the concerto performed live some twenty years ago, which got me hooked on Piazzolla.


----------



## Manxfeeder

SONNET CLV said:


> Actually, it's an old _Playboy_ magazine with a Mozart score cover wrapped round it. Boys will be boys!


Ha! That was my second thought.


----------



## Malx

SONNET CLV said:


> View attachment 140677
> View attachment 140676
> 
> 
> Maybe this 1 May 1936 recording isn't the quietest or most clear or most dynamic musical document ever made, but in this Testament mono release (SBT 1004), digitally remastered and technically "restored" by Richard C. Burns (who improved the sound beyond his earlier attempt produced for a German radio broadcast on 9 February 1985, to commemorate the 100th anniversary of Berg's birth) we catch a glimpse of, or rather _hear _history being sounded in what is currently the best available recording of this historic concert premiere. This recording marks the second performance of the Berg Violin Concerto, performed by the violinist for whom it was written, Louis Krasner, under the baton of Anton Webern, who worked on the earlier premiere performance before suffering a breakdown which led to the appointment of conductor Hermann Scherchen, one day prior to the premiere at the Barcelona ISCM Festival on 19 April 1936, to lead the work with the Pau Casals Orchestra.
> 
> The liner notes for the recording (by Krasner and Burns) prove fascinating, as in the passage where Burns relates how he came to the original recording:
> 
> One evening in the spring of 1976, Louis Krasner came to see me carrying a shopping bag from which he produced a number of acetate disc recordings. These were mostly of his performances of the music of Berg and Schoenberg that he had arranged to be recorded off-the-air. The prize of the collection turned out to be nothing less than the second performance of the Berg Violin Concerto, with Anton Webern conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra.
> ... About ten years previously he had told be about this, the most memorable of his performances of the Berg Concerto, and that there was no recording of it in the BBC archives. ... However, in the process of cleaning out his attic before moving to Brookline, Massachusetts, he discovered a trunk containing this forgotten recording that he had arranged to have recorded of the air some 40 years previously.
> The recording was cut on eight acetate discs at 78rpm recorded on one side.
> 
> One of the wonderful passages from Krasner's notes (first published in _Fanfare_ magazine Nov/Dec. 1987) relates the violinist's initial meetings with Anton Webern:
> 
> I met Anton Webern in Vienna on several occasions in the early 1930s through young composers and other musicians close to Schoenberg's circle. Sometimes I was invited also to join the group, when they accompanied Webern to their usual 'stammplatz' in the well-known Café Museum after a concert.
> What still excites my memory, however, as an early profound music experience, were the lectures on Beethoven piano sonatas that Webern gave for a few invited musicians .... They were musical revelations for me. Webern played a phrase or two of a Beethoven sonata and then in most minute detail he analysed the sense, the feel, of each motive and each bar of music. He searched out the communicative meaning and its innermost expressive content, the significance and relationship of each sub-phrase and the necessity and inevitability of each progression the organisation of Beethoven's completed and convincing musical idea. ... Webern was totally engrossed. His slight physical frame seemed to fade out, and he was all spirit. Webern was himself consumed -- he _became_ Beethoven, and he drew his listeners into his being. As a performer, Webern was re-creator.
> 
> Those anti-serialists, anti-new-music folks who erroneously assume that "modern composers" fashion their trivial "noise music" only because they are incapable of writing _real_ music, as did Beethoven, for instance, should take this observation by Louis Krasner as a caution. Apparently Anton Webern, the composer of Symphony Op. 21, Concerto Op. 24, Variations For Piano Op. 27, and Variations For Orchestra Op. 30, among other fine serial-styled works, could have no doubt written music akin to the style of Beethoven, music for which he apparently had a mastery, except that _he didn't want to_, choosing rather to pursue a more original path. And few composers are arguably as original as Anton Webern.
> 
> In any case, my personal concert of the day proved rather illuminating with my hearing (once again) of the Krasner/Webern performance of Alban Berg's profoundly beautiful Violin Concerto, inspired, apparently, by the death of 18 year-old Manon Gropius, daughter of friends of Berg's, which led to the dedication 'Dem Andenken eines Engels'. And though this is a highly organized serial work, Berg does quote a Carinthian folk-tune and a passage from Bach's Cantata No. 60. A true masterpiece, and a worthy listen, anytime.


Great post SONNET I thoroughly enjoyed reading it :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

One of my favourite recordings from Bernstein:

Liszt, Faust Symphony - Boston SO.


----------



## Rambler

*Janacek: Mass in E flat & Kodaly: Missa Brevis & Laudes organ*i Westminster Cathedral Choir with Andrew Reid (organ) directed by James O'Donnell on hyperion

















Slightly off the beaten track, choral music by Janacek and Kodaly. Kodaly is not a composer I know a lot about - his two pieces here are very fine, particularly the Laudes organi. And of course the Janacek is full of interest.

All told a rather good disc!


----------



## canouro

*Berlioz ‎- Symphonie Fantastique*
Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Emperor Concerto*

Edwin Fischer on Piano from 1953


----------



## ribonucleic

Bach - Goldberg Variations (Kenneth Gilbert, harpsichord)



> Kenneth Gilbert's 1986 Harmonia Mundi recording of Bach's Goldberg Variations (using a Hubert Bédard harpsichord) continues to retain its place in the catalog, and now at mid-price makes an excellent bargain. The best qualities of Gilbert's account are its spirit and energy, and (even more pleasing in some ways) its fertile imagination. That's evidenced in his handling of the repeats and in the astonishing range and ingenuity of voicings and dynamic gradations, which helps to ensure that your interest and attention remain focused throughout. Where some interpreters make pretty heavy weather of the work, Gilbert often approaches it with a rare sense of fun and vitality: hear for yourself in Variations 7 or 11. That's not to suggest there's anything flippant that could gloss over the formal mastery and intellectual concentration of these Goldbergs. Gilbert is serious when he needs to be, as in the canons-try the one at the fourth interval (Variation 12), and if you continue listening into the next variation you'll also encounter his flair for poetic fantasy.
> 
> Technically, Gilbert's performance is immaculately, amazingly flawless-those electrically fast trills in Variation 21 or the triumphant coruscations of the Toccata of No. 29 make the point amply enough. So if you're seeking a solid and reliable account of Bach's Goldberg Variations, Kenneth Gilbert's makes a superb choice. He complements his fine recording with insightful booklet notes helpfully reproduced by Harmonia Mundi. Highly recommended.
> 
> Artistic Quality: 10
> Sound Quality: 9
> 
> - ClassicsToday


----------



## Rambler

*Compositions for Benny Goodman* on CBS

















Compositions by Bartok, Bernstein, Copland, Gould and Stravinsky, all here played by Benny Goodman and various others (including Bartok on the piano in the Bartok)

A rather fascinating disc. I have to admit I have a blind spot for Jazz music, whist I rather like the sound it makes. So I much prefer 'classical' composers 'take' on jazz rather than genuine jazz itself.

The works here are: -
- Leonard Bernstein - Prelude, Fugue and Eiffs
- Aaron Copland - Concerto for Clarinet
- Igor Stravinsky - Ebony Concerto
- Morton Gould - Derivations for Clarinet and Band
- Bella Bartok - Contrasts


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Handel Variations

Leon Fleisher


----------



## Malx

Ligeti, Piano Etudes Books I & II flanking Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 32 Op 111 - Jeremy Denk.


----------



## En Passant

Good evening everyone, :tiphat:






​
Tonight's listening: "*Karl Richter conducts the Bach Cantatas*" with the Münchener Bach-Orchester.


----------



## starthrower

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Soldaten


----------



## En Passant

Malx said:


> Ligeti, Piano Etudes Books I & II flanking Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 32 Op 111 - Jeremy Denk.


Marvellous recording!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 2*

Listening on Spotify, dithering about purchasing.


----------



## canouro

*Berlioz ‎- Requiem*
Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

En Passant said:


> Marvellous recording!


Agreed - and welcome to the forum.


----------



## flamencosketches

SONNET CLV said:


> View attachment 140677
> 
> 
> [omitted]


Wow, that was amazingly insightful. Thanks much for sharing!!










*Luciano Berio*: Sinfonia for 8 voices & orchestra. Ludovic Morlot, Seattle Symphony, Roomful of Teeth (vocal ensemble)

Currently the massive third movement. The Beethoven Pastorale quote just played  This is a killer recording! I think it's the most recent of a growing catalog of Sinfonia recordings to hit the market. But now I want to hear more... I think there's a lot that can be done with this music.


----------



## En Passant

Malx said:


> Agreed - and welcome to the forum.


Thank you very much, I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

I forgot I had this cycle by Inbal. In fact, I had to wrestle it away from some angry dusty bunnies in the corner.


----------



## Chilham

Symphony No. 6 in F major "Pastoral"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mahler - Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"*
Simon Rattle/City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra

Felt like Mahler 2 this afternoon, so I went for this highly-regarded yet somewhat controversial recording. It's a great one for sure - a very dark view of the symphony with apocalyptic climaxes and a real sense of narrative. Rattle always has something unique to say even if he misfires, and this is definitely one of the best things he ever did. Janet Baker's Urlicht is on now - aah, how ravishing.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers, Cantate Youth Choir, and the City of London Sinfonia if his "Mass of the Children and other sacred music":


----------



## Itullian

i find myself reaching for this set often.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.4 in E minor, op.98. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra

The LPO tears it up on this recording. Alsop's recording is lyrical and yet still quite stately. Much like her Brahms 1, I repeat, totally Brahmsian. I just got this today and will definitely be completing the cycle with the 3rd as soon as I can find a copy cheaply.


----------



## Ethereality

Mozart: The last three symphonies [1788], Matthew Herzog and the Ensemble Appassionato


----------



## 13hm13

Čiurlionis - Miške (In the Forest - Symphonic Poem)


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set!!!!!!!!


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 10*
Jussen, Jussen, Marriner, ASMF

This performance is fantastic.


----------



## Knorf

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: Guitar Concerto
Göran Söllscher
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

*Igor Stravinsky*: Pétrouchka - 3 scènes. Idil Biret

Ms. Biret may be an acquired taste for some, but I love her work. This was an off-putting recording to me at first-I thought it too slow, too dry, but now I see her as exposing all kinds of different dimensions to this piece that I did not realize were there, where before I just saw it as a virtuoso showpiece. How about that?


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra:


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Stan's Bruckner is awesome.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos

Rafal Blechacz (piano)

R.C.O -Jerzy Semkow


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: Piano Sonatas No.1 & No.3. Idil Biret


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Music for Violin & Piano

Lydia Mordkovitch (violin) & Julian Milford (piano)

Canto Popolare (In Moonlight)
Chanson de Matin, Op. 15 No. 2
Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
La Capricieuse, Op. 17
Mot d'Amour Op. 13 No. 1
Offertoire, Op. 11
Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Sospiri, Op. 70
Sursum corda, Op. 11
Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82


----------



## Rogerx

The Secret Fauré 3: Sacred Vocal Works

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Katja Stuber (soprano)

Sinfonieorchester Basel, Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Ivor Bolton


----------



## Ethereality

Overwhelming overtures of Wagner.

Tannhauser, Lohengrin and The Mastersingers Of Nürnberg. Yuri Simonov and the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn Bartholdy: sting quartet No2- No 6

Minguet Quartett


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: St Matthew Passion BWV 244

Philippe Herreweghe

Cantate Domino Schola Cantorum, Collegium Vocale Gent, Collegium Vocale Orchestra, Sibylla Rubens, Andreas Scholl, Ian Bostridge, Werner Güra, Franz-Josef Selig, Dietrich Henschel


----------



## En Passant

*Elgar: Enigma Variations* - BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra with Martyn Brabbins​


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Król Roger & Symphony No. 4

Thomas Hampson, Elzbieta Szmytka, Ryszard Minkiewicz, Philip Langridge, Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle.


----------



## Malx

*Wagner, Die Walkure Act I *- Astrid Varnay (soprano), Ramon Vinay (tenor), Regina Resnik (mezzo-soprano), Josef Greindl (bass), Brunnhild Friedland (soprano), Bruni Falcon (soprano), Lise Sorrell (mezzo-soprano), Mária von Ilosvay (contralto), Lieselotte Thomamuller (vocals), Gisela Litz (alto), Sibylla Plate (contralto), Erika Schubert (mezzo-soprano), Hans Hotter (bass-baritone), Ira Malaniuk (soprano), Bayreuther Festspielorchester, *Clemens Krauss*.

I seem to be following Flamenco on his first journey through the ring cycle.


----------



## 13hm13

Ross Edwards -- Sym 1 ...


----------



## Enthusiast

Variations - Goldberg and Diabelli - from Igor Levit.


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 140700
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.4 in E minor, op.98. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> The LPO tears it up on this recording. Alsop's recording is lyrical and yet still quite stately. Much like her Brahms 1, I repeat, totally Brahmsian. I just got this today and will definitely be completing the cycle with the 3rd as soon as I can find a copy cheaply.


You need that 3rd, FMCS. It's the best in the set (and the others are excellent too). Its in my top 5 Brahms 3rds


----------



## En Passant

*J.S. Bach*: Cantatas Vol I - *John Eliot Gardiner* with the *Monteverdi Choir*​


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part three of three for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.7 in E - Haas edition (1881-83 - rev. 1885):










Symphony no.8 in C-minor - Haas 'mixed' edition (1884-87 - rev. by 1890):










Symphony no.9 in D-minor - Nowak edition (1887-96 inc.):


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique and other works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## canouro

*Cherubini:*
Missa Solemnis In E
Antifona Sul Canto Fermo 8. Tona (Motet)
Nemo Gaudeat (Motet)

_Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Riccardo Muti_


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> You need that 3rd, FMCS. It's the best in the set (and the others are excellent too). Its in my top 5 Brahms 3rds


Well you'll be happy to note that I ordered it shortly after making that post 



Malx said:


> *Wagner, Die Walkure Act I *- Astrid Varnay (soprano), Ramon Vinay (tenor), Regina Resnik (mezzo-soprano), Josef Greindl (bass), Brunnhild Friedland (soprano), Bruni Falcon (soprano), Lise Sorrell (mezzo-soprano), Mária von Ilosvay (contralto), Lieselotte Thomamuller (vocals), Gisela Litz (alto), Sibylla Plate (contralto), Erika Schubert (mezzo-soprano), Hans Hotter (bass-baritone), Ira Malaniuk (soprano), Bayreuther Festspielorchester, *Clemens Krauss*.
> 
> I seem to be following Flamenco on his first journey through the ring cycle.


**** yeah! What did you think? I was blown away by the performance. Did you get this Krauss Ring as part of the recent Qobuz sale (download) or do you have it on CD?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: Piano Sonata No.3 in B minor, op.58. Leif Ove Andsnes

I didn't like Andsnes's performance at first, but now, I'm not sure why-it is totally blowing me away this time. Everything seems not only technically spotless, but perfectly paced. All the pieces are falling into place.


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Violin Concerto

Hilary Hahn, violin
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman, conductor



> Hahn's musical personality unites two contrary impulses: youthful ardor and a patrician elegance. Both serve her very well indeed here. The elegance of her musicianship contributes to one's acceptance that she has the musical chops for the piece. The ardor brings an almost heartbreaking warmth to this most lyrical of violin concerti. Her intonation strikes me as not only perfect, but exciting all by itself, and I prefer her tone to even Perlman's, at least for this work. - Classical.net


----------



## vincula

Thanks to a thoroughly informative thread here on TC I'm giving this a spin. I've got Alfredo Perl on Ars Nova (a gift) and the old Kovacevich on vinyl, but there's always room for a new variations on the theme 









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## flamencosketches

*Max Reger*: Requiem, op.144b. Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerd Albrecht, Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg, Monteverdi-Chor, Choir of St. Michaelis

This is a beautiful, non-liturgical Requiem. Wonderfully sung by DFD quite late in his career, and Albrecht is now on my radar as a conductor. Reger is a master of chromaticism.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Sunday Prokofiev. The two concertos played wonderfully.


----------



## En Passant

flamencosketches said:


> Well you'll be happy to note that I ordered it shortly after making that post
> 
> **** yeah! What did you think? I was blown away by the performance. Did you get this Krauss Ring as part of the recent Qobuz sale (download) or do you have it on CD?


My apologies for butting in but I had the Krauss Ring on CD; I repurchased it in the recent sale you mention. I'd have to agree I'm glad I repurchased or I'd probably have continued to neglect it. You can purchase this on CD for £15 under 20 dollars/euros highly recommend.


----------



## Merl

A relaxing morning with some ironing. Le yawn


----------



## En Passant

Enthusiast said:


> Some Sunday Prokofiev.
> 
> View attachment 140722


I love her one of the last live concerts I saw with my Wife before she passed away. Will always have such fond memories of it.

Prokofiev was a chess fanatic (a man after my own heart) he even won a game against a World Chess Champion José Raúl Capablanca.


----------



## flamencosketches

En Passant said:


> My apologies for butting in but I had the Krauss Ring on CD; I repurchased it in the recent sale you mention. I'd have to agree I'm glad I repurchased or I'd probably have continued to neglect it. You can purchase this on CD for £15 under 20 dollars/euros highly recommend.


Can I? Or are you just saying _if_ I can, then go for it? Because I would love to own it on CD, especially if there's a physical libretto. Anyway, it is quite special, I'm glad you are enjoying it too. I've heard it described as the best conducted Ring currently available. I knew nothing of Krauss's work before, but I'm inclined to agree. Though the main event for me is the excellent singing. I would have liked a bit more orchestral clarity, but what can you expect; this is 1953 mono.

Anyway, current listening;










*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Mass in C major, K317, the "Coronation" Mass. Christopher Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music, Winchester Cathedral Choir

A mass for Sunday morning. Very nice...


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Rolla: Concertos

I Musici

Concertino in E flat BI 328
Divertimento in F major for viola and strings
Rondo in G major
Sonata in E flat major for viola and piano, Op. 3, No. 1


----------



## En Passant

flamencosketches said:


> Can I? Or are you just saying _if_ I can, then go for it? Because I would love to own it on CD, especially if there's a physical libretto. Anyway, it is quite special, I'm glad you are enjoying it too. I've heard it described as the best conducted Ring currently available. I knew nothing of Krauss's work before, but I'm inclined to agree. Though the main event for me is the excellent singing. I would have liked a bit more orchestral clarity, but what can you expect; this is 1953 mono.
> 
> Anyway, current listening;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Mass in C major, K317, the "Coronation" Mass. Christopher Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music, Winchester Cathedral Choir
> 
> A mass for Sunday morning. Very nice...


It's on Amazon UK for £15 but I've seen it on Amazon.com for as little as $12. I apologise if this does not reflect current pricing but I will have a look for the best price when I've got more time. I'll let you know the current best price when I find it and where to order.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## Enthusiast

En Passant said:


> I love her one of the last live concerts I saw with my Wife before she passed away. Will always have such fond memories of it.
> 
> Prokofiev was a chess fanatic (a man after my own heart) he even won a game against a World Chess Champion José Raúl Capablanca.


Very sorry to hear of your bereavement, En Passant.

Batiashvili has certainly matured into a big artist. Those Prokofiev performances are probably the best out there (not something you will hear me say very often about a record) and she has made a number of really great recordings of some of the "big concertos".

Prokofiev _was _an accomplished chess player - I suspect he was one of quite a few chess playing composers? Do you know of others?


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould: Partitas and Toccata, from the big box. Absolutely transcendent.


----------



## canouro

*Rossini ‎- Stabat Mater*

_Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini Terrani, Dalmacio Gonzalez, Ruggero Raimondi,
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini _


----------



## En Passant

Enthusiast said:


> Very sorry to hear of your bereavement, En Passant.
> 
> Batiashvili has certainly matured into a big artist. Those Prokofiev performances are probably the best out there (not something you will hear me say very often about a record) and she has made a number of really great recordings of some of the "big concertos".
> 
> Prokofiev _was _an accomplished chess player - I suspect he was one of quite a few chess playing composers? Do you know of others?


Thank you I didn't mean to talk about that here it just came out while I was reminiscing. I don't think one is ever the same after losing a partner but I have to keep going for the kids which I am thankful for. It is all to easy to wallow in self pity. Thanks again and I apologise for making that post a bit too personal.


----------



## En Passant

millionrainbows said:


> Glenn Gould: Partitas and Toccata, from the big box. Absolutely transcendent.


Great recording I might join you.


----------



## millionrainbows

En Passant said:


> Great recording I might join you.


Yes, the material is so spare, yet Gould does so much with it. If I didn't know, I might think these were two-part inventions. The effect is intimacy, and very personal sounding. The Toccata sounds like a fantasia, the way he handles that opening single line. And there are enough fleet-fast passages to make it spectacular.

Gould is above all, the "king of gesture."


----------



## vincula

En Passant said:


> Thank you I didn't mean to talk about that here it just came out while I was reminiscing. I don't think one is ever the same after losing a partner but I have to keep going for the kids which I am thankful for. It is all to easy to wallow in self pity. Thanks again and I apologise for making that post a bit too personal.


That's what real life's made of, mate, so absolutely no apologies needed. Much of the music we love and discuss here wouldn't even exist without loss.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Aquarelles: Debussy, Hahn

Siobhan Stagg (soprano)

Noga Quartet

This excellent disc from the Noga Quartet bursts with colour, both through its imaginative choice of repertoire and its vivid performance…Soprano Siobhan Stagg shines throughout and the quartet... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2020

Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées (6)
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
Hahn, R: String quartet in F major


----------



## Enthusiast

I was kidnapped by Batiashvili. This is her second recording of the Sibelius: the first was a good one but this is exceptional. The Tchaikovsky is very good as well.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Well you'll be happy to note that I ordered it shortly after making that post
> 
> **** yeah! What did you think? I was blown away by the performance. Did you get this Krauss Ring as part of the recent Qobuz sale (download) or do you have it on CD?


Its very good, so far - I am swithering over downloading from Qobuz (I'm currently listening via lossless streaming on Qobuz) my issue is - do I need it when I've already got Solti/Karajan/Bohm/Barenboim/Janowski on disc plus a couple of Rheingolds and a Walkure.
I noted you are considering another box, may I suggest you sample Barenboim's Bayreuth set as you favour live recordings, its well worth a listen.

I believe the set En Passant was referring to at £15 is the membran transfer of the Krauss recording which is to my ear not to the same standard as the Orfeo download you have - but of course give a try (no libretto).

Edit: I note a few reviews on the Amazon UK site highlight a number of quality issues with the discs, these of course may have been corrected but FYI.


----------



## flamencosketches

En Passant said:


> It's on Amazon UK for £15 but I've seen it on Amazon.com for as little as $12. I apologise if this does not reflect current pricing but I will have a look for the best price when I've got more time. I'll let you know the current best price when I find it and where to order.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


You as well! And welcome to the forums!


----------



## Bourdon

*Rodrigo*


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Its very good, so far - I am swithering over downloading from Qobuz (I'm currently listening via lossless streaming on Qobuz) my issue is - do I need it when I've already got Solti/Karajan/Bohm/Barenboim/Janowski on disc plus a couple of Rheingolds and a Walkure.
> I noted you are considering another box, may I suggest you sample Barenboim's Bayreuth set as you favour live recordings, its well worth a listen.
> 
> I believe the set En Passant was referring to at £15 is the membran transfer of the Krauss recording which is to my ear not to the same standard as the Orfeo download you have - but of course give a try (no libretto).


Ah, I see. I may stick with the Orfeo then, as Libretto would be one of the big reasons I'd buy a physical copy. Meanwhile, when it is time to get a physical Ring, four of the five you have are in consideration (can't say I'm very familiar with Janowski though I have heard of praise for his Ring) for me.

I also see this...:










... for $34.99; not bad at all! Not sure whether it contains libretti or not...?


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Ah, I see. I may stick with the Orfeo then, as Libretto would be one of the big reasons I'd buy a physical copy. Meanwhile, when it is time to get a physical Ring, four of the five you have are in consideration (can't say I'm very familiar with Janowski though I have heard of praise for his Ring) for me.
> 
> I also see this...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... for $34.99; not bad at all! Not sure whether it contains libretti or not...?


I'm not sure if it has a libretto but there is an alternative strategy - consider buying the book below which is an interesting read and contains a full libretto and english translation I bought it for convenience as the Bohm/Janowski recordings I have have no librettos.

https://www.amazon.com/Wagners-Ring...&s=books&sprefix=wagners+ring+,aps,240&sr=1-1


----------



## ribonucleic

Enthusiast said:


> I was kidnapped by Batiashvili.


She should stick to fiddling.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> I'm not sure if it has a libretto but there is an alternative strategy - consider buying the book below which is an interesting read and contains a full libretto and english translation I bought it for convenience as the Bohm/Janowski recordings I have have no librettos.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wagners-Ring...&s=books&sprefix=wagners+ring+,aps,240&sr=1-1


Ah! I was just looking at that. I didn't know it contained a libretto-I thought it was more so commentary. I'll definitely have to buy that now...

Anyway... current listening:










*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.9 in D minor, WAB 109. Georg Tintner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra

The RSNO sound great here, and Tintner's execution is brilliant. This is a really good recording of the 9th. I seldom make it all the way through this symphony so we'll see if that changes today.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite

and music by Stravinsky and Prokofiev

Alexander Ullman (piano)

Prokofiev: Cinderella - Six Pieces for Piano, Op. 102
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
Stravinsky: Three Movements from Petrushka
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a


----------



## ribonucleic

Saint-Saëns - Music for Violin and Piano

Philippe Graffin (violin)
Pascal Devoyon (piano)



> The two violin sonatas, Triptyque, and shorter works contain more than an adequate share of well-constructed chords, and much else besides. They stand with the similar works of Dvorák, Fauré, and Brahms at the pinnacle of Romantic achievement in this medium, and their comparative neglect is wholly underserved, as these winsome, musicianly performances clearly demonstrate. Philippe Graffin has already demonstrated his talents in the same composer's three violin concertos. His playing marries classical refinement to a passionate urgency of expression, especially in the turbulent D minor Sonata's Beethovenian outer movements. His partner handles the busy piano parts with equal intelligence. - ClassicsToday


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.9 in D minor, WAB 109. Georg Tintner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> 
> The RSNO sound great here, and Tintner's execution is brilliant. This is a really good recording of the 9th. I seldom make it all the way through this symphony so we'll see if that changes today.


Currently the Adagio... is it just me, or is there a lot of similarity to the adagio finale of Mahler's 9th...? Not sure how I never caught this before.


----------



## Itullian

Malx said:


> Its very good, so far - I am swithering over downloading from Qobuz (I'm currently listening via lossless streaming on Qobuz) my issue is - do I need it when I've already got Solti/Karajan/Bohm/Barenboim/Janowski on disc plus a couple of Rheingolds and a Walkure.
> I noted you are considering another box, may I suggest you sample Barenboim's Bayreuth set as you favour live recordings, its well worth a listen.
> 
> I believe the set En Passant was referring to at £15 is the membran transfer of the Krauss recording which is to my ear not to the same standard as the Orfeo download you have - but of course give a try (no libretto).
> 
> Edit: I note a few reviews on the Amazon UK site highlight a number of quality issues with the discs, these of course may have been corrected but FYI.


This set includes 5 booklets. The 4 libretti and an overview of the opera.
It's a beautiful set. I still favor the Orfeo, but if you want booklets this one is excellent.


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> This set includes 5 booklets. The 4 libretti and an overview of the opera.
> It's a beautiful set. I still favor the Orfeo, but if you want booklets this one is excellent.


Many thanks Itullian. If sound quality is best on the Orfeo, I see little need to "downgrade", but it would be nice to have the CDs at some point down the line, and that issue is probably the one to get for the booklets.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Till Eulenspeigel
*

I'm usually indifferent to this work, but Jochum has a way of bringing out the capriciousness of this piece. It's actually keeping my attention, and I actually want to hear it again. (There are two recordings of this in the set, so I guess it's the second recording). I've been dithering about purchasing this, but the download is only $10 at Prestoclassical, and it might be worth it just to keep the Spotify ads away.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD 2


----------



## Joe B

Something easy to listen to while breakfast is in the making:


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert's giant and somewhat moody piano sonata ...


----------



## En Passant

Enthusiast said:


> Very sorry to hear of your bereavement, En Passant.
> 
> Prokofiev _was _an accomplished chess player - I suspect he was one of quite a few chess playing composers? Do you know of others?


I just want to thank everyone again, it was some years ago now and I've started to date again eventually (the children need a woman's touch). I try not to make a big deal of it online but everyone has been so kind I wanted to address it, thanks again everyone.

@*Enthusiast* I apologise for the delay I did not ignore your post. Yes many if not the majority (of historical) composers played chess. To what degree and at what level I cannot say but chess was far more common before television and internet et al.

I've posted a link below to *Antonio Radić* AKA *Agadmator's* video. He covers the three games between Capablanca & Prokofiev. The video below is the third game between the two and the game were Prokofiev emerged victorious. Capablanca is one of the all time greats (a personal favourite of mine) so for Prokofiev to win shows he could have become a GM if he had wanted to in my opinion.

If I may say if anyone is interested please subscribe to Antonio he is a friend of mine. We've faced each other twice both times I have won but my ELO is quite a bit higher. Still very good games and he's a nice guy.


----------



## starthrower

Persephone


----------



## Rogerx

Fibich: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Razumovsky Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Mogrelia


----------



## Enthusiast

En Passant said:


> I just want to thank everyone again, it was some years ago now and I've started to date again eventually (the children need a woman's touch). I try not to make a big deal of it online but everyone has been so kind I wanted to address it, thanks again everyone.
> 
> @*Enthusiast* I apologise for the delay I did not ignore your post. Yes many if not the majority (of historical) composers played chess. To what degree and at what level I cannot say but chess was far more common before television and internet et al.
> 
> I've posted a link below to *Antonio Radić* AKA *Agadmator's* video. He covers the three games between Capablanca & Prokofiev. The video below is the third game between the two and the game were Prokofiev emerged victorious. Capablanca is one of the all time greats (a personal favourite of mine) so for Prokofiev to win shows he could have become a GM if he had wanted to in my opinion.
> 
> If I may say if anyone is interested please subscribe to Antonio he is a friend of mine. We've faced each other twice both times I have won but my ELO is quite a bit higher. Still very good games and he's a nice guy.


It looks interesting (although at first I naively hoped to actually see Prokofiev rather than just his mind!) and I'll give it a go. No guarantee that I will get what is decisive in any of the moves. Anyway, welcome to the forum.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonio Vivaldi*: Stabat Mater, RV621. Marie-Nicole Lemieux, Jean-Christophe Spinosi, Ensemble Matheus

Amazing recording... great singing, and I find the use of theorbo as continuo quite an inspired choice. I ought to hear more of Vivaldi's sacred music!


----------



## En Passant

Enthusiast said:


> It looks interesting (although at first I naively hoped to actually see Prokofiev rather than just his mind!) and I'll give it a go. No guarantee that I will get what is decisive in any of the moves. Anyway, welcome to the forum.


Thank you unfortunately this was just after WWI if I remember correctly video was expensive and rare back then. There are photos of the pair I'm sure as well as Prokofiev's journals which I believe were published and available online. Thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## Vasks

_F. J._

*Haydn - Overture to "Le Pescatrici" (Huss/Koch)
Haydn - String Quartet #30 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Haydn - Capriccio on the song "Acht Sauschneider mussen sein" (McCabe/London)
Haydn - Symphony #70 (Goodman/Helios)*


----------



## Merl

More Nielsen SQs. Love these recordings up to now.


----------



## starthrower

Grabbing fatboy boxes from my storage totes this morning and everything turns up French.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140739


*Silvius Leopold Weiss*

Prelude in E flat major
Ciaccona in E flat major
Sonata in C minor
Sonata in B flat major
Prelude in D minor
Fugue in D minor
Sonata in A minor, "L'Infidèle"

Jakob Lindberg, lute

2006


----------



## Enthusiast

I have been amazed recently by the 1st Sibelius symphony. Perhaps I had been taking it for granted for a while or maybe I had tended to go for the more romantically inclined recordings - the ones that perhaps overplay the Tchaikovsky influence at the expense of the more elemental character that we associate with mature Sibelius. Anyway, it is an extraordinary and audacious work, quite unlike anything that had come before it. This is one of the best recordings, I think. The 4th is also (as is well known) an extraordinary work and Vanska's unforced and poetically inclined approach gives us, again, one of the best we have.


----------



## canouro

*Verdi ‎- Aida*

_Maria Callas, Richard Tucker, Fedora Barbieri, Tito Gobbi, Giuseppe Modesti, Nicola Zaccaria, 
Orchestra & Chorus of La Scala, Tullio Serafin_


----------



## cougarjuno

Rachmaninoff - Works for Two Pianos


----------



## pianozach

Ah, Sunday.

Picked three Vivaldi Violin Concertos to start the day.

I listened to them once already this morning, and am listening to them again right now

*Vivaldi: Violin Concerto In B Flat, Op. 8/10, RV 362, "La Caccia"
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto In D, Op. 8/11, RV 210
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto In C, Op. 8/12, RV 449

From Vivaldi: Violin Concertos, Op. 8/5-12
Pinchas Zukerman; Philip Ledger: English Chamber Orchestra*


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould: Preludes, Fughettas, and Fugues, from the big box.


----------



## Joe B

La Stravaganza Koln performing works by G.Ph. Telemann:









*Ouverture in B-Flat Major (Voker-Ouverture)
Ouverture in F minor
ouverture in G minor*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Rene Jacobs' Haydn - lively, perhaps just a little too driven?


----------



## Dimace

I will continue tonight with *Domenico*. This time I will present you a video with my beloved Vladimir to make comparisons with Arturo. If someone has an opinion, who is better or a comment about the performances, I would like to hear him/her. For me is very clear who is better, but I don't like to say something right now. Enjoy the Meister!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part one for the rest of today.

Piano Trio ['no.9'] in E-flat WoO38 (c. 1791):
_Allegretto_ in E-flat for piano trio Hess 48 (early 1790s):
Variations in E-flat on an original theme for piano trio op.44 (1792):










_Rondo_ for two oboes, two clarinets, two horns and two bassoons WoO25 (1792):
Octet in E-flat for two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns op.103 (bet. 1792-93):
Trio in C for two oboes and cor anglais op.87 (1795):
Variations for two oboes and cor anglais on _"Là ci darem la mano"_ from Mozart's opera _Don Giovanni_ WoO28 (1795):










Twelve variations on _"Se vuol ballare"_ from Mozart's opera _The Marriage of Figaro_ for violin and piano WoO40 (1792-93):
_Rondo_ in G for violin and piano WoO41 (1793-94):










String Quintet in E-flat op.4 - arrangement of the Octet in E-flat for two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns 
op.103 (orig. bet. 1792-93 - arr. 1795):


----------



## starthrower

My latest M5.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berio, Sinfonia*


----------



## ribonucleic

Georgy Catoire - Piano Music (Marc-André Hamelin)



> Canadian-born Hamelin's astoundingly original mix of musicianship and pianistic virtuosity has earned him not only legendary status for his performances of the classic repertoire, but also for his intrepid exploration of unfamiliar musical terrain.
> 
> As such he is the perfect choice of exponent for this CD of piano music from a composer who is still almost unheard of, and whose music has suffered considerable and unjustified neglect. This, though, is truly a pianist's music, written by someone who understands so instinctively every nuance of which the instrument is capable. The pieces range in individual length from some forty-nine seconds to a little over four and a half minutes. Even the longest set - the four-movement Chants du crépuscule plays for just over ten minutes in total. While these are all essentially miniatures, they make significant demands on the performer, not necessarily in overtly virtuosic passages, but often far more subtly. This, perhaps, is a significant reason for their somewhat infrequent recital programming.
> 
> While Catoire studied composition, for a considerable time he was essentially self-taught and this, coupled with an unbridled command of piano technique and an equally original mind set his music free in terms of imagination, while also leaving him unfettered by conventions of the time or the need to conform. This is certainly not to say that the pieces on the present CD are experimental on the one hand, or decidedly conservative on the other. They simply speak with a unique voice - an individual mix evolved from both a greater sense of harmonic and rhythmic freedom, especially the former in terms of key.
> 
> Hamelin's CD is one of those where, no matter which track you could randomly start with, or if you simply play it through from start to finish, there's pure delight awaiting you either way. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Chilham

A week of 'early' music starts here.









Guillaume de Marchaud: Messe de Notre Dame

Andrew Parrott

Taverner Consort


----------



## canouro

*Joaquin Rodrigo:*
Soleriana,
Tres viejos aires de danza,
Dos Miniaturas Andaluzas,
Zarabanda lejana

_Orquesta de la Comunidad Valenciana, Joan Enric Lluna_


----------



## SONNET CLV

It's always exciting to open a shrink-wrapped CD discovered in one's collection unheard, and to finally give it a spin. Such was my pleasure this afternoon when I added the following disc's music to my musical consciousness. And, with no regrets.















I suspect this one is unfamiliar to most readers on this Forum, or else I'm in a desert land by myself, for the composer was new to me. Born in 1955 he proves a rather youthful fellow by how I count years, but his musical language is rather older. Not that this is a bad thing, but there is none of the serialism, or avant-garde "color technique" sound music, or splats plunks and groans, or ear-strain music played _pppppp_ or even "silently" ... in other words, nothing to cause salivation among hard-core October concertgoers at the Donaueschinger Musiktage. Except that I like to think of myself as a Donaueschinger fan. But I also count the English Pastoral School among my favorite tonal music, and this is where Stephen Watson firmly fits in.

If you like Vaughan Williams's _Lark Ascending_ or the Finzi Cello Concerto, this concerto by Watson will almost certainly please. I listened straight through, and then put the work back on repeat. And I actually enjoyed it better the second time round, having no expectations of surprise as to the style of the music. Rather, I could just sit back and let the pastoral melodies wash over me.

Though Finzi's Cello Concerto ranks high on my list of favorite concerti to listen to often, the next time I reach for the Finzi disc, I just may change my mind and opt instead for another hearing of the Stephen Watson piece.

Will it replace my affection for the Finzi? Probably not. But that doesn't mean that one can't enjoy one's second tier musical listings every now and again. And this Watson work will be, for me, a certain "now and again" piece.

Maybe you should check it out if you can. (It seems to be available on Spotify, to which I still do not have an account.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Pathetique Sonata*


----------



## En Passant

Chilham said:


> A week of 'early' music starts here.
> 
> View attachment 140748
> 
> 
> Guillaume de Marchaud: Messe de Notre Dame
> 
> Andrew Parrott
> 
> Taverner Consort


Based off this start it's going to be a good week.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berio, Sinfonia*
> 
> View attachment 140746


What did you think? You may have caught me listening to this disc nonstop lately. It's so good.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Haydn: Symphony No. 7. Adám Fischer: Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra. For Saturday Symphony.










Tchaikovsky; Symphonies 1-4. Evgeny Svetlanov, USSR State Academic Symphony Orchestra. White hot performances.










Alwyn: Symphonies 2, 5. Harp Concerto. Suzanne Willison/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. The Harp Concerto is one of the most beautiful works I've ever heard.










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5. Violin Concerto No. 2 . David Oistrakh, Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin, The gold standard. (wrong album cover, couldn't find the one I have).










Bruckner: Symphony No. 8. Karajan, Berlin. A performance I return to again and again.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Les Adieux sonata

Serkin live at Carnegie Hall 1977


----------



## Rambler

*Britten: Gloriana* Welsh National Opera conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras on Argo









This opera was written for the coronation of Queen Elizabeth II, and an opera on Queen Elizabeth I seemed a solid idea. Britten wasn't going to produce a celebratory and patriotic work however. Rather the opera features an aging Elizabeth I. When premiered it didn't do too well - too many stuffed shirts in the audience.

I am familiar with half a dozen Britten operas, and of these I perhaps rank Gloriana near the bottom. There is plenty to like though, particularly some of the more lyrical sections.

A pretty decent performance here.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Capriccio Italien, op.45. Vladimir Ashkenazy, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

I just read a post by someone who named this his favorite piece of all time, so I figured I owed it another listen because I could scarcely think of what it sounds like. A pretty nice work, given a good performance. The RPO is probably my least favorite London orchestra (it's between them and the BBC SO) but they sound good under Ashkenazy's baton.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Herbert Howells:


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Sonata 25

Annie Fischer


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quintets by Dvorak today. Op. 77 now with Leipziger Streichquartett & Alois Posch. I'm in a romantic chamber music phase. It's very romantic <3


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No.5 in E minor, op.64. Yevgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

Really good stuff. I ought to explore the first three symphonies soon.


----------



## Chilham

En Passant said:


> Based off this start it's going to be a good week.


It set the bar pretty high!

See if this can keep it there.









Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi

Paul Hillier

Theatre of Voices


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some more Dvorak


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Septet

Nash Ensemble


----------



## Joe B

Just enough time before diner - TRONDHEIMSOLISTENE performing Ralph Vaughn Williams's "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis":


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> What did you think? You may have caught me listening to this disc nonstop lately. It's so good.


I really like the Sinfonia recording. From what I heard (of course, I'm no expert on the piece), the choir was spot-on. I haven't heard the rest yet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

DavidA said:


> Beethoven Sonata 25
> 
> Annie Fischer


I've been listening to Fischer on Spotify and didn't like the sound. The sound on the Prestoclassical download seems to be less harsh. I don't know if that's real or my imagination, but I really like the set now that I've downloaded it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1
*

Jochum conducting with his daughter playing. This is quite lovely.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 140763

Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 7 in A, Op. 92
Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela
Gustavo Dudamel - Conductor


----------



## millionrainbows

Gary Graffmann, George Szell. "Stunning...pure gold!" From the Gary Graffman big box.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I'm sure it is. That's an all-star lineup of musicians.

Szell it is for me too:










*Bedrich Smetana*: The Moldau, from Má Vlast. George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

Szell seems to take a slower tempo than I'm used to, but it doesn't quite sound relaxed because it's all so tight and precise. Definitely a standout, as far as recordings go for this piece as a standalone work.


----------



## millionrainbows

I sure would like to get the Szell big box: 106 discs!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

I can hear so many details. Nicely done.


----------



## Bkeske

Don't pull this version out enough. Not sure why. A great recording and performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> I sure would like to get the Szell big box: 106 discs!


I remember when it was first released, I could have got it on sale from Barnes & Noble for around $90 but passed on it. As I once heard someone say, "You big dummy, you."


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140766


*Giacomo Puccini*

Il Trittico
- Il tabarro (1)
- Suor Angelica (2)
- Gianni Schicchi (1)

(1) London Symphony Orchestra
(2) Philharmonia Orchestra
Antonio Pappano

1999, reissued 2017


----------



## Bkeske

Didn't stray from the Szell section of LP's. Netherlands pressing 1965


----------



## Bkeske

More Szell


----------



## flamencosketches

*Claude Debussy*: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune. Jean Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF

Absolutely perfect performance. I love these old French orchestras.


----------



## Joe B

David Hill leasding the Bach Choir and BBC Concert Orchestra in Herbert Howells's "Missa Sabrinensis":


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra:


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Van Cliburn (piano), Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Fritz Reiner


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas: Nos 1, 10 & 5

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## adriesba

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 140766
> 
> 
> *Giacomo Puccini*
> 
> Il Trittico
> - Il tabarro (1)
> - Suor Angelica (2)
> - Gianni Schicchi (1)
> 
> (1) London Symphony Orchestra
> (2) Philharmonia Orchestra
> Antonio Pappano
> 
> 1999, reissued 2017


What do you think of the performance?


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet and Trio

Thea King (clarinet), Clifford Benson (piano), Karine Georgian (cello)

Gabrieli String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Luisa Miller

Montserrat Caballé (Luisa), Luciano Pavarotti (Rodolfo), Sherrill Milnes (Miller), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Walter), Richard Van Allan (Wurm), Anna Reynolds (Federica), Annette Céline (Laura), Fernando Pavarotti (Contadino)

London Opera Chorus & National Philharmonic Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Malx

Walton, Belshazzars Feast - Bryn Terfel, BBC Singers, BBC Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, Andrew Davis.

An excellent live performance.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Die Zauberflote (highlights) - Rene Jacobs etc.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy

International Record Review May 2015

there will be purists who will object on principle to a non-Russian choir in this work, but previous recordings have demonstrated beyond doubt that this combined chorus possesses the style to an admirable degree, and I very much hope that this first-rate recording will do more to bring this masterpiece to a wider listening public - it certainly deserves to.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part two for late morning and afternoon.

String Trio no.1 in E-flat op.3 (by 1794):










Piano Trio no.1 in E-flat op.1 no.1 (bet. 1793-95):
Piano Trio no.2 in G op.1 no.2 (bet. 1793-95):
Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.1 no.3 (bet. 1793-95):










Piano Sonata no.1 in F op.2 no.1 (bet. 1793-95):
Piano Sonata no.2 in A op.2 no.2 (bet. 1794-95):
Piano Sonata no.3 in C op.2 no.3 (bet. 1794-95):










Sextet in E-flat for two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns op.71 (1796):


----------



## Enthusiast

As a result of another thread I had to start the day with this (Sinfonia) - it may work best when your mind is a blank canvas having recently woken? Anyway, a seminal piece by a consistently interesting composer. I also enjoyed Ekphrasis.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.8 in C minor, WAB 108. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

I've gotten used to the Karajan/Vienna recording which is quite a bit slower, so this one sounds downright zippy in comparison, especially the scherzo. Barenboim's interpretation is less dramatic, but quite weighty-it almost makes me wonder if he was inspired more by Klemperer's recording than Furtwängler. I have the box set, but I love the use of Saturn on the original disc cover. Perfect for this symphony.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> As a result of another thread I had to start the day with this (Sinfonia) - it may work best when your mind is a blank canvas having recently woken? Anyway, a seminal piece by a consistently interesting composer. I also enjoyed Ekphrasis.
> 
> View attachment 140775


I think I'm going to (eventually) get this recording as well as the debut recording under the composer's baton on Columbia/Sony (their "Prophets of the New" series). Of all those I've heard they sound the most convincing. I would agree that Berio is consistently interesting.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD3

Pianosonatas 4-2-12 & 15

One of the finest Mozart sets on the market.


----------



## sonance

earlier:

_French composers via Youtube - first listen
_
Jean Cartan (1906 - 1932)

- Introduction et Allegro (for wind quintet and piano; 1926/27; Stanislas Ensemble)





- Cinq Poèmes de Tristan Klingsor: III. L'ibis mort (1926; Kaëlig Boché, tenor; Thomas Tacquet, piano)





- String Quartet no. 2, first movement (1930/31; Quatuor Stanislas)




second movement: 



third movement: 




- Sonatine for flute and clarinet, first movement (1930; Christiane Laflamme, flute; Jean-Guy Boisvert, clarinet)





I came across Jean Cartan's name when looking into the catalogue of the label Timpani and got curious. As there is no entry to him in English Wikipedia, I'll try a very short biography based on French Wikipeda (hopefully I haven't got it wrong ...):
Jean Cartan is born in december 1906 into a scientific orientated family. Father Élie Cartan is a mathematician famous for his theory of groups and the Einstein-Cartan-theory of relativity. Music is playing an important role in the family. Like his two brothers and his sister Jean starts playing piano early on. He enters the Conservatoire de Paris in 1924, in 1927 he studies composition in the class of Charles-Marie Widor, a year later with Paul Dukas. Here Olivier Messiaen and Maurice Duruflé are Jean's fellow students. Jean Cartan calls Debussy, Roussel (to whom he dedicated his first string quartet) and Stravinsky his spiritual fathers. In 1931 his composition "Pater" (a work for soloists, chorus and orchestra) is - because of its "audacity" - not accepted by the appalled jury of the Conservatoire. But in the same year his "Sonatine for flute and clarinet" is vividly applauded at the festival of the International Society for Contemporary Music at Oxford. It's the last musical success for Jean Cartan. Because of tuberculosis he has to retreat into a sanatorium where he dies in March 1932, aged 25.

now:

Almeida Prado (1943 - 2010)

- Cartas Celestes. Vol. 3: nos. 9, 10, 12 and 14
Aleyson Scopel (grand piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Concertos for the Left Hand

Leon Fleisher (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa

Britten: Diversions for piano (left hand) and orchestra, Op. 21
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 53
Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2. Leon Fleisher. Szell, Cleveland. Remembering Leon Fleisher. 1928-2020. This recording was my introduction to the Brahms PC and is still my favourite. RIP.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Karl Kaiser (flute), Petra Millejans (violin)

Super disc. Highly recommended for its high quality performances


----------



## Enthusiast

One of these works (Lonely Child) is this week's 1980 - 2000 listening group's work. The music is new to me, a product of its time (early 1980s), perhaps, but delightful on first hearing. Think Stockhausen, Nono (perhaps) and Berio! I listened to the whole disc.


----------



## Chilham

Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo Virtutum

Vox Animae


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> One of these works (Lonely Child) is this week's 1980 - 2000 listening group's work. The music is new to me, a product of its time (early 1980s), perhaps, but delightful on first hearing. Think Stockhausen, Nono (perhaps) and Berio!
> 
> View attachment 140780












part of this attractive set


----------



## Bourdon

*Gérard Grisey*


----------



## Rogerx

Ries - Clarinet Chamber Music

Dieter Kloecker (clarinet), Armin Fromm (violoncello) & Thomas Duis (piano)

Ferdinand: Clarinet Sonata, Op. 29
Ferdinand: Clarinet Sonatas opp. 29 & 169
Ferdinand: Clarinet Trio Op. 28


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem to be playing numerous recordings of the Diabelli Variations. First it was Richter (the Prague recording). Then Levit. Now I've just finished listening to Staier's wonderful recording of this towering masterpiece.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 1 'A Sea Symphony'

Yvonne Kenny (soprano), Brian Rayner Cook (baritone)

London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Bryden Thomson


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*
_String Quintet in C, D. 956_
[Rec. 1965]







Ensemble: Amadeus Quartet, William Pleeth


----------



## En Passant

Enthusiast said:


> I seem to be playing numerous recordings of the Diabelli Variations. First it was Richter (the Prague recording). Then Levit. Now I've just finished listening to Staier's wonderful recording of this towering masterpiece.
> 
> View attachment 140782


One of my all time favourite recordings. I think I'll listen to this now.


----------



## Vasks

_b. Oct. 1929_

Kenneth Keighton - Piano Concerto #3 (Shelley/Chandos)
George Crumb - Ancient Voices of Children (Freeman/Bridge)


----------



## Enthusiast

En Passant said:


> One of my all time favourite recordings. I think I'll listen to this now.


Yes, it's a great one. Brautigam also made a good recording as part of his forte piano survey of Beethoven's solo piano music ... and there are a couple of other Diabellis that I really like (Anderszewski's and Richter's from Prague). I wish we had a recording of Annie Fischer doing the work!


----------



## starthrower

Op.110, 111


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Gérard Grisey*


Wow. I'd love to hear Grisey at night under the stars.


----------



## Chilham

de la Halle: La Jeu de Robin et de Marion

Anthony Pitts

Tonus Peregrinus


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 36 and 38


----------



## sonance

Christopher Rouse (1949 - 2019)

- Odna Zhizn (for orchestra; 2008)
- Symphony no. 3 (2011)
- Symphony no. 4 (2013)
- Prospero's Rooms (for orchestra; 2012)
New York Philharmonic/Alan Gilbert (dacapo)


----------



## Enthusiast

Some pretty intense stuff but not difficult for the listener.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Slavonic Dances Op.46 & Op.72
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra , Antal Doráti


----------



## Chilham

Chilham said:


> View attachment 140785
> 
> 
> de la Halle: La Jeu de Robin et de Marion
> 
> Anthony Pitts
> 
> Tonus Peregrinus


Well, there had to be a low-point somewhere in my 'early' music odyssey. Pretty sure I found it there. At least, I hope that's the low-point. Can't imagine much worse.

Off to find a better version.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

violin sonatas & variations CD 1

Isabelle van Keulen & Ronald Brautigam


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, Op. 15_
[Rec. 1972]







_Piano Concerto #2 in B flat major, Op. 83_
[Rec. 1972]







Piano: Emil Gilels
Conductor: Eugen Jochum
Orchestra: Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES EN TRIO
_Pour les flûtes, violon et dessus de viole_
*Marin Marais*
Aux Pieds du Roy
Michael Form, Dirk Boerner - direction
_
Ambronay_


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: _The Origin of Fire_, Op. 32, _Sandels_, Op. 28, _The Captive Queen_, Op. 48, and other works for male chorus and orchestra. 
Tommi Hakala, Tom Nyman
YL Male Voice Choir, Lahti Symphony Orchestra 
Osmo Vänska

Not all of this is top-shelf Sibelius, but this is a very engaging and enjoyable album.


----------



## pianozach

*Haydn
Symphony #63 in C "La Roxelane"
Symphony #64 in A "Tempora Mutantum"

Antal Doráti: Philharmonia Hungarica
*








While this 32-disc, 8 volume set is an impressive amount of music, I only have Symphonies 63-68 from the set, so, only discs 2 & 3 of the 4 CDs of the 5th volume of the 8 volume set.

I checked it out from the library. It's all they had of the set.

As far as Haydn symphonies go, I also have an odd 2-CD set titled *Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 22, 24, 30, 43, 44 & 49* from *Adrian Shepherd: Cantilena*

But jeez . . . Haydn wrote over a hundred symphonies.


----------



## bharbeke

*Kraus: Symphony in E-Flat*
Petter Sundkvist, Swedish Chamber Orchestra

This symphony is great! It sounds like a mature Haydn symphony in some ways. Thanks to D Smith for this recommendation.


----------



## Enthusiast

An amazing disc and a compelling reason for more forte piano recordings of Classical and early Romantic music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Sonatas KV 6-7-8-9-10

Blandine Verlet Cembalo
Gérard Poulet Violin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 4*

This one is beautifully played, but it is underperformed. There is gracefulness, but there needs to be more fire in this piece, at least for my ears.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140803


*Frédéric Chopin*

Impromptus, waltzes, and mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

2019


----------



## RockyIII

adriesba said:


> What do you think of the performance?


It is well performed and recorded. I like it a lot, although I can't say that I've heard other recordings for comparison.


----------



## Joe B

Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in choral music of Manuel Cardoso:








]


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part three for tonight.

Cello Sonata no.1 in F op.5 no.1 (1796):
Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.5 no.2 (1796):
Twelve Variations on _"See, the conqu'ring hero comes"_ from Handel's oratorio _Judas Maccabaeus_ for cello and piano WoO45 (1796):
Twelve Variations on _"Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen"_ from Mozart's opera _Die Zauberflöte_ for cello and piano op.66 (1796):










Duo for viola and cello _mit zwei obligaten Augengläsern_ _(with two obbligato eyeglasses)_ WoO32 (c. 1797):










Piano Sonata no.19 in G op.49 no.1 (c. 1797):
Piano Sonata no.20 in op.49 no.2 (poss. bet. 1795-96):
Piano Sonata no.4 in E-flat op.7 (bet. 1796-97):










_Allegretto_ in C-minor for piano WoO53 (1796-97):
_Rondo_ in C for piano op.51 no.1 (1797):








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on Philips, not Decca)

String Trio no.2 [_Serenade_] in D op.8 (1797):


----------



## Itullian

The Goldbergs


----------



## 13hm13

Handel: 10 Overtures / Leppard, English CO


----------



## Malx

Sticking with today's theme of vocal works:

Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde - Cornelia Kallisch (mezzosoprano), Siegfried Jerusalem (tenor), SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.


----------



## 13hm13

Berlioz. Symphonie fantastique, Ouvertures, La Marche de Rakoczi (Monteux)


----------



## 13hm13

Piano Concerto No. 2/Symphony No. 5 (Sandor, Vso, Fricsay) by Bartok/Tchaikovsky


----------



## En Passant

*Beethoven: The 5 Piano Concertos* - *Alfred Brendel* with *Simon Rattle* 
& the *Wiener Philharmoniker*​


----------



## Malx

I have the Stravinsky, 'Le Sacre du Printemps 100th anniversary collection' box.
This evening I gave the Pierre Monteux 1951 recording a spin.


----------



## Rambler

*Philip Glass: Glass Masters* on Sony









Last disc from this 3 CD set. This consists of extracts from:
- Einstein on the Beach
- Glassworks
- Akhnaten
- Songs from Liquid Games
- Satyagraha
- Solo Piano

Not sure if I count myself as a fan, but I did go and see Glass perform in Manchester some years ago. Interesting.


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight, Nielsen, String Quartet in E flat major Op 14 - The Danish String Quartet.
From this excellent box set:


----------



## En Passant

Malx said:


> Finally tonight, Nielsen, String Quartet in E flat major Op 14 - The Danish String Quartet.
> From this excellent box set:


Nielsen is underrated in my opinion. A fabulous disc enjoy!


----------



## Shosty

Johann Sebastian Bach - Suites for Solo Cello BWV 1007-1012

Janos Starker

Not sure how many I'll listen to as it's late, but right now I am loving Starker's Bach.


----------



## canouro

*Chopin:*
CD 1-2 - Nocturnes
_Arthur Rubinstein_


----------



## DavidA

Brahms concerto 1

Fleisher / Szell

Memory of a great pianist


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Variations on a Theme by Händel, Op. 24
Leon Fleisher

RIP, Mr. Fleisher.

Also, these are probably my favorite ever recordings of the two Brahms Piano Concertos. I may listen to them later.


----------



## 13hm13

Dubrovay* ‎- Hungarian Symphony - Cantata Aquilarum - Concerto for Hungarian Folk Instruments and Orchestra
Label:
Hungaroton Classic ‎- HCD 32065


----------



## Malx

En Passant said:


> Nielsen is underrated in my opinion. A fabulous disc enjoy!


He's not underrated by this listener!


----------



## Guest

View attachment 140818

Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 6 in F, Op. 68 "Pastorale"
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
Paavo Jarvi - Conductor


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Itullian

This is one awesome set!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Juan
*

There are two recordings in this set. The second one is better, in my opinion.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No.4 in F minor, op.36. Yevgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

This is a great performance. As for the music itself, I like this symphony well enough, but not as much as the 5th or 6th.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Mass in B minor, BWV 232. John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir

Only disc 2 for today. What an amazing, deeply multifaceted work. I really like Gardiner's recording. It's a good middle of the road performance. It kind of gives you a little bit of everything rather than focusing on one particular element of the work.


----------



## starthrower

I received this behemoth 5 disc set by mistake but decided to keep it. The recorded sound is beautiful even if the dynamics are a bit much. But for what I paid I'm not complaining.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.77. David Oistrakh, Franz Konwitschny, Staatskapelle Dresden

Man, Oistrakh's tone is like a scalding hot knife through butter. He plays this better than any other violinist I've heard. The sound was a turnoff at first, but listening now, I'm not really hearing anything objectionable; it's pretty good mono for the time. Somehow I ended up with way too many recordings of this work, for a total of 6. It's a beautiful concerto, don't get me wrong, but I don't listen to it nearly enough to warrant that much variety.


----------



## Joe B

Kyoko Takezawa and Rohan De Silva performing French violin sonatas:


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

Gigue in C minor
Allemande Grave in F major
Chaconne in F major
Chaconne ou Passacaille
Passacaille in G minor
Prelude in A major
Suite in A major
Suite in D minor
Suite in G minor
Tombeau de M de Blancrocher in F major


----------



## Rogerx

The Noël Coward Songbook

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Sophie Daneman (soprano), Jeffrey Tate (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concertos & Falla: Nights in the gardens of Spain

Steven Osborne (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn & Schumann: Violin Concertos

Renaud Capucon (violin)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding

Renaud Capuçon (violin)
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Daniel Harding
Recorded: 2003-11-27
Recording Venue: 25-27th November 2003. Jugendstilltheater, Vienna.


----------



## En Passant

*Tristan und Isolde*: *Herbert von Karajan* with the *Berliner Philharmoniker*​


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: I Lombardi alla prima crociata

Cristina Deutekom (Giselda), Placido Domingo (Oronte), Ruggero Raimondi (Pagano), Jerome Lo Monaco (Arvino), Desdemona Malvisi (Viclinda), Stafford Dean (Pirro), Clifford Grant (Acciano), Montserrat Aparici (Sofia), Keith Erwen (Priore della città di Milano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers
Lamberto Gardelli
Recorded: 1971-07
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London


----------



## jim prideaux

During the last few days I have taken responsibility for introducing my six week old grandson to the delights of 'classical music'...

Mozart- Murray Perahia and the ECO performing the Piano Concertos 21,22,25 and 26.

Schubert-Minkowski and Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble-4th and 5th Symphonies.

That went well.....although my eight year step grand daughter found the Dvorak Piano Trios (Smetana Trio) 'stressful'!

I am now listening to the 1st and 2nd Beethoven Piano Concertos performed by Uchida and Sanderling ( BRSO)


----------



## En Passant

jim prideaux said:


> During the last few days I have taken responsibility for introducing my six week old grandson to the delights of 'classical music'...


Good man :tiphat:


----------



## mikeh375

jim prideaux said:


> During the last few days I have taken responsibility for introducing my six week old grandson to the delights of 'classical music'...
> 
> Mozart- Murray Perahia and the ECO performing the Piano Concertos 21,22,25 and 26.
> 
> Schubert-Minkowski and Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble-4th and 5th Symphonies.
> 
> That went well.....although my eight year step grand daughter found the Dvorak Piano Trios (Smetana Trio) 'stressful'!
> 
> I am now listening to the 1st and 2nd Beethoven Piano Concertos performed by Uchida and Sanderling ( BRSO)


well done Jim...Boulez next week, start 'em young I say.


----------



## jim prideaux

mikeh375 said:


> well done Jim...Boulez next week, start 'em young I say.


…...and I also sat with him for a while as we listened to Keith Jarrett's Koln Concert...…

Probably Boulez as conductor before Boulez as composer......


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part four for this morning and early afternoon.

String Trio no.3 in G op.9 no.1 (bet. 1797-98):
String Trio no.4 in D op.9 no.2 (bet. 1797-98):
String Trio no.5 in C-minor op.9 no.3 (bet. 1797-98):










Piano Sonata no.5 in C-minor op.10 no.1 (bet. c. 1795-97):
Piano Sonata no.6 in F op.10 no.2 (bet. 1796-98):
Piano Sonata no.7 in D op.10 no.3 (bet. 1797-98):
Piano Sonata no.8 in C-minor [_Pathetique_] op.13 (1798):










Piano Trio no.4 [_Gassenhauer_] in B-flat op.11 (1798):










Violin Sonata no.1 in D op.12 no.1 (1798):
Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.12 no.1 (1798):
Violin Sonata no.3 in E-flat op.12 no.3 (1798):


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD 4

pianosonatas 5-8 & 11


----------



## Enthusiast

Joe B said:


> Kyoko Takezawa and Rohan De Silva performing French violin sonatas:


What a coincidence: I just finished listening to this.









A highly Romantic account of the work and probably my favourite "modern" Elgar violin concerto recording.


----------



## Chilham

Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine

Philippe Herreweghe

Collegium Vocale Ghent


----------



## millionrainbows

Gary Graffman/George Szell: Prokofiev Piano Concertos 1 & 3. Szell has a way of making the strings very powerful. The rhythmic precision here is impressive.


----------



## Merl

One to accompany me whilst ironing.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Moonlight Sonata

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

Allegretto in C minor,WoO 53
Andante in C major
Bagatelle in C major, WoO56
Bagatelle in C minor, WoO52
Bagatelles (7), Op. 33
Piano Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 14 No. 2
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 'Moonlight'
Variations (32) on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80

Gramophone Magazine Awards Issue 2018

He conveys the jokiness of the second piece (probably intended as a scherzo for Op. 10 No. 1) without labouring the point, while the fourth contrasts a quiet playfulness, sudden outbreaks of ire and an otherworldly dreaminess…The G major Sonata, Op. 14 No. 2, also suits Kolesnikov well…And he gives a sparkling account of the playful and perky finale, if not quite finding the level of wit of, say Richard Goode.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Luciano Berio*: Sinfonia. Ludovic Morlot, Seattle Symphony, Roomful of Teeth

This is a great performance on all fronts with one caveat, I don't like the main reciter's voice in the third movement. He's a little too soft-spoken and puts on kind of a lispy, campy, affected voice. I don't know, maybe this is called for by the score, but it grates just a little bit. Other than that I love it. I've listened to this CD like 5 or 6 times in the past week since I got it. I need more Berio...

Something I've been curious about, but can't find any info on: at the end of the third movement, the aforementioned campy reciter says "Thank you, Ludo". The other recordings I've been listening to don't seem to have this bit, unless I'm not paying close enough attention. Is he giving a shout out to the conductor?


----------



## millionrainbows

I had to have this for the cover art.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.7 in E major, WAB107. Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD 3

Sonatas KV 13-14-15-26-27-28-29-30-31

Blandine Verlet Cembalo
Gérard Poulet Violin


----------



## vincula

A peaceful day today:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Merl

This ironing is taking longer than expected. Lol.


----------



## vincula

Merl said:


> This ironing is taking longer than expected. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 140838


That's because wrinkles are so beautiful 

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Huit Préludes (1928-1929)
La Fauvette des Jardins (1970)


----------



## Shosty

Maurice Duruflé - Requiem Op. 9

Helene Bouvier (mezzo-soprano), Xavier Depraz (bass), Chorales Philippe Caillard, Orchestre de l'Association des Concerts Lamoureux, Marie-Madeleine Durufle-Chevalier (organ), Maurice Durufle (conductor)

My first listen to any music by Duruflé. His Requiem seems very popular with several listeners here, so I thought I'd give it a go. So far, so good. Beautiful music.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 13, / The Isle of the Dead - Symphonic Poem, Op. 29

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Joe B

Marcus Creed leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble, Choir, and Chamber Orchestra in choral works by Olivier Messiaen:


















I think this is my 3rd listen to this disc. This is NOT easy music to get into. I'm attempting another listen. There's a lot going on in these works. Some of it is great. Some of it is out there. I have a feeling this will become an acquired taste. I'm getting more out of this listen. Time will tell.

*edit: *track #4, "O sacrum convivium!" is not in the category of music I was just talking about. It is a beautifully written a cappella work performed wonderfully by the choir.


----------



## Rogerx

> 

Brahms: Viola Sonatas

Veronika Hagen (viola), Paul Gulda (piano), Iris Vermillion (contralto)

Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120 No. 1
Clarinet Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 120 No. 2
Geistliches Wiegenlied, Op. 91 No. 2
Gestillte Sehnsucht, Op. 91/1
Two songs for contralto with viola obbligato, Op. 91
Viola Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120 No. 1
Viola Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 120 No. 2


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Joseph Haydn*
_Symphony #88 in G, H. I/88_
[Rec. 1961]
_Symphony #98 in B flat, H. I/98_
[Rec. 1962]







Conductor: Eugen Jochum
Orchestra: Berlin Philharmonic

*Franz Schubert*
_Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 (Op. 114)_
[Rec. 1975]







Piano: Emil Gilels
Double Bass: Rainer Zepperitz
Ensemble: Amadeus Quartet

*Antonin Dvorak*
_Slavonic Dances, Op. 46_
[Rec. 1973]
_Slavonic Dances, Op. 72_
[Rec. 1974]








Conductor: Rafael Kubelik
Orchestra: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

I needed that! The first two (of three) discs from this ...


----------



## Rogerx

[










Telemann: The Grand Concertos for Mixed Instruments, Vol. 1

Hannes Rux (trumpet), Almut Rux (trumpet), Karl Kaiser (flute), Michael Schneider (flute), Martin Stadler (oboe), Ingeborg Scheerer (violin), Luise Baumgartl (oboe d'amore), Martin Stadler (oboe d'amore), Juris Teichmanis (cello), Swantje Hoffmann (viola d'amore), Michael Schneider (recorder),


----------



## En Passant

flamencosketches said:


>


Amazon has been recommending this CD to me. I have quite the backlog of new recordings to listen to would you rate this recorded enough to recommend it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## En Passant

*Scarlatti : Complete Keyboard Works* (34 Discs) - *Scott Ross*​
I was given this by my neighbour last year, after fixing a leak in her bathroom. She said something along the lines of you like that sort of "old crap". I gratefully accepted although I felt bad given the price; She told me later it was £20 in our local music shop. On the second disc now it's enjoyable certainly worth £20 if you can find it for that price.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Waldstein Sonata*

I need to listen to this in the background while I'm doing something else, but she's not letting me; too many subtle details.


----------



## Enthusiast

A new disc for me and it is really very good. Aside from that this may be the recording for those who find this masterpiece a hard nut to crack.


----------



## Vasks

*Tchaikovsky - Overture to "Hamlet" (Simon/Chandos)
Rachmaninov - Trio elegiaque#1 (Moscow Rachmaninov Tr/Hyperion)
Myaskovsky - Symphony #22 (Svetlanov/Melodiya)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140850


*Joseph Haydn*
- Trumpet Concerto in E flat

*Tomaso Albinoni*
- Concerto in B flat

*Johann Baptist Georg Neruda*
- Trumpet Concerto in E flat

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*
- Trumpet Concerto in E flat

Tine Thing Helseth, trumpet
Norwegian Chamber Orchestra

2007


----------



## vincula

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Waldstein Sonata*
> 
> I need to listen to this in the background while I'm doing something else, but she's not letting me; too many subtle details.
> 
> View attachment 140847


Annie Fischer's highly addictive. Must be all that nicotine! Love her.

I'm enjoying my favourite rendition of Brahms violin sonatas with a freshly brewed cuppajava. Churlish to complain 'bout life right now :angel:.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

En Passant said:


> Amazon has been recommending this CD to me. I have quite the backlog of new recordings to listen to would you rate this recorded enough to recommend it? Thanks in advance.


I can recommend it. I bought it for the Berio, but all three works on this album are very nicely performed.


----------



## Bourdon

*Antonín Dvořák*

Slavonic Dances
Czech Suite
Praque Waltzes
Polonaise
Polka


----------



## Manxfeeder

vincula said:


> Annie Fischer's highly addictive. Must be all that nicotine!


Ladies and gentlemen, there is the quote of the week!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

flamencosketches said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Mass in B minor, BWV 232. John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir
> 
> Only disc 2 for today. What an amazing, deeply multifaceted work. I really like Gardiner's recording. It's a good middle of the road performance. It kind of gives you a little bit of everything rather than focusing on one particular element of the work.


A lovely recording. The "Gloria" and "Cum Sancto Spiritu" have, IMHO, rarely been equalled and are worth the price alone.


----------



## vincula

Manxfeeder said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, there is the quote of the week!


:lol::lol:

https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/-ashtray-annie-fischer-was-a-piano-giant-why-didn-t-more-people-realise-this-

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

O Crux Benedicta. Lent and Holy Week at the Sistine Chapel

Sistine Chapel Choir, Massimo Palombella


----------



## millionrainbows

Gary Graffman, Prokofiev Piano Sonata No. 3. Short but sweet. Graffman's articulation of complex lines, and his dynamic contrasts, are very satisfying. From the big box (24 discs).


----------



## millionrainbows

Bourdon said:


> *Messiaen*
> 
> Huit Préludes (1928-1929)
> La Fauvette des Jardins (1970)


That looks interesting. How is it?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

Beautiful shaping of the melodic lines.


----------



## starthrower

No.9


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent Schubert Octet.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today: Loading five in the CD player with an All-Mozart, All-Leonard Bernstein program from B's DG years:

1. *Mozart*: _Symphonies # 29 & 25_; _Clarinet Concerto_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra w/Peter Schmidl, clarinet on Clarinet Concerto)
2. *Mozart*: _Ave Verum Corpus_; _Exulte Jubilate_; _Great Mass in C minor_ (Leonard Bernstein/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus Chorus w/Arleen Auger, Frederica von Stadt, & Frank Lopardo, as soloists)
3. *Mozart*: _Requiem_ (Leonard Bernstein/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/Marie McLaughlin, Maria Ewing, Jerry Hadley & Cornelius Hauptmann as soloists)
4. *Mozart*: _Symphony #38 "Prague" & 35_ "Haffner" (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)
5. *Mozart*: _Symphony #40 & 41 "Jupiter"_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)

In my younger years Mozart mostly bored me and I avoided Mozart compared to other composers such as Beethoven, Sibelius and Shostakovich who I found more dramatic and exciting. Now in middle age, Mozart is becoming one of my favorite composers, just to enjoy the seamless beauty and balance. In these days of coronavirus, social distancing, and economic instability, and other news of gloom and doom on TV and in newspapers, beauty and balance are welcome as a part of my day's routine. Bernstein was not known as a great Mozartian, but does seems to get things right as far as I can tell.


----------



## canouro

*Stravaganza D'Amore! - The Birth Of Opera At The Medici Court*
Ensemble Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon


----------



## Enthusiast

^ That looks good - is it as good as it looks? I loved their Mozart double album ("Liberta").


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra with Irmina Trynkos (violin) performing Nimrod Borenstein's "Concerto for Violin and Orchestra":









An excellent composition, played and captured wonderfully.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Enthusiast

Some classic Sibelius ...









The performance of the 7th is astounding.


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphonies No. 5, Op. 100 and No. 6, Op. 111
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo

New acquisition.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, First Cantata*


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Piano Concerto No 2 - Daniel Barenboim, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> I had to have this for the cover art.


Looks like the aftermath of a sorority party.


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphonies No. 5, Op. 100 and No. 6, Op. 111
> Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo
> 
> New acquisition.


I rate that CD highly - one of my favourites for 6 and close to that for 5.


----------



## Enthusiast

elgars ghost said:


> Looks like the aftermath of a sorority party.


It seems I went to the wrong universities.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

In contrast to Jochum's sculpted lines, Schuricht seems to be aiming toward forward momentum.


----------



## vincula

Another take on Brahms violin sonatas. This time with even warmer 'bowing': the great Leonid Kogan.

Evening mood...









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> That looks interesting. How is it?


It is a very good live performance,DG has included this set in the Messiaen box instead ( to my surprise) of Ugorski.
Recording is also fine and made by radio France.There are also two DVD's and they are very illuminating,very recommendable!


----------



## canouro

*Carissimi:*
Judicium Extremum,
Jonas,
Jephte

_His Majesties Sagbutts And Cornetts, Monteverdi Choir, 
Members Of The English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner _


----------



## canouro

Enthusiast said:


> ^ That looks good - is it as good as it looks? I loved their Mozart double album ("Liberta").


Good selection of pieces and beautifully sung. Overall a very entertaining album. Take a look.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> I rate that CD highly - one of my favourites for 6 and close to that for 5.


[Referring to the Oramo/FNRO recording of Prokofiev's Symphonies 5 & 6]

I'm just about done listening, and I wholeheartedly agree. These are superb performances and an audiophile quality recording. I will be returning to this disc often! The Sixth is especially fantastic.

Oddly enough, David "I'm a Colossal Knob" Hurwitz panned these performances _hard_. I have rarely disagreed with him more. What a shame that he has so much influence!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part five for this evening.

(8) Variations in C on _"Une fièvre brûlante"_ from André Grétry's opera _Richard Coeur-de-lion_ for piano WoO72 
(bet. 1795-98):
(10) Variations in B-flat on _"La stessa, la stessissima"_ from Antonio Salieri's opera _Falstaff_ for piano WoO73 (1799):
(7) Variations in F on _"Kind, willst du ruhig schlafen"_ from Peter Winter's opera _Das unterbrochene Opferfest_ for piano WoO75 (by c. 1799):
(8) Variations in F on _"Tändeln und scherzen"_ from Franz Xaver Süssmayr's opera _Soliman II_ for piano WoO76 (1799):










Piano Sonata no.9 in E op.14 no.1 (1798):
Piano Sonata no.10 in G op.14 no.2 (bet. 1798-99):
Piano Sonata no.11 in B-flat op.22 (1800):










Septet in E-flat for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello, and double bass op.20 (1799-1800):










String Quartets nos. 1-3 op.18 (bet. 1798-1800):


----------



## Joe B

*Faure: Quintets for Piano and Strings performed by the Schubert Ensemble
Release Date: 2010 - recorded in 2009
Schubert Ensemble
Recorded - Potton Hall, Dunwich, Suffolk
Producer - Jeremy Hayes
Engineer - Jonathan Cooper*


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Overtures
Prague Philharmonia, Jakub Hrůsa

New acquisition


----------



## Merl

Knorf said:


> [Referring to the Oramo/FNRO recording of Prokofiev's Symphonies 5 & 6]
> 
> I'm just about done listening, and I wholeheartedly agree. These are superb performances and an audiophile quality recording. I will be returning to this disc often! The Sixth is especially fantastic.
> 
> Oddly enough, David *"I'm a Colossal Knob"* Hurwitz panned these performances _hard_. I have rarely disagreed with him more. What a shame that he has so much influence!


What an interesting middle name. I know why he rarely uses it now, Knorfy! :lol:


----------



## Knorf

Merl said:


> What an interesting middle name. I know why he rarely uses it now, Knorfy! :lol:


We know his secret!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## canouro

*Christoph Willibald Gluck ‎- Alceste*
Paul Groves, Anne Sofie Von Otter, John Eliot Gardiner,
The English Baroque Soloists, The Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic playing!!
Great sound!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mengelberg, Magnificat*

Well, there's something I've never heard of. And will probably never hear again.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Barenboim with the Chicago Symphony. As Scotty would say, "Admiral, there be_ brass_ here!"


----------



## flamencosketches

En Passant said:


> Amazon has been recommending this CD to me. I have quite the backlog of new recordings to listen to would you rate this recorded enough to recommend it? Thanks in advance.


Yes, I would recommend it! A brilliant performance in beautiful sound. Much to enjoy in it. I don't know whether you are familiar with the works included, but they're all well worth a listen.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Béla Bartók*: Duke Bluebeard's Castle, BB 62. István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra, w/ Christa Ludwig and Walter Berry

Just got this. I'm very happy to finally have this phenomenal work on CD, and this performance is so far incredible. This is a masterpiece of expressionist opera, and likely my favorite of Bartók's works. The reason I never bought it sooner is because I was trying to pick the right recording; in the end I was torn between this one and Doráti on Mercury Living Presence. I think I made the right choice, though I may get that one eventually. Kertész is a conductor who was not on my radar at all (the only reason I even know his name is because his Dvorák cycle is so frequently touted as "the one to get"), but I'm quite impressed so far; I think I'll be exploring more of his work.

It probably doesn't reflect well on me that I find the titular character extremely relatable.


----------



## starthrower

https://www.col-legno.com/en/shop/31870-gyoergy-kurtag-portrait-salzburg-1993


----------



## Itullian

Number 7. Sounds very good to me.
The great thing about this set is that NO SYMPHONIES ARE SPLIT BETWEEN DISCS.
i can listen with no interruptions!


----------



## flamencosketches

Finished Bluebeard. So good!

Now:










*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No.6 in B minor, op.74, the "Pathétique". Evgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

These Mravinsky Tchaikovsky recordings are effing brilliant. I was considering listening to the Bernstein/New York Pathétique (which I've had for a long time and never heard), but it's just too long. Don't have enough time at the moment.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> Finished Bluebeard. So good!
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No.6 in B minor, op.74, the "Pathétique". Evgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> These Mravinsky Tchaikovsky recordings are effing brilliant. I was considering listening to the Bernstein/New York Pathétique (which I've had for a long time and never heard), but it's just too long. Don't have enough time at the moment.


OK, that finale was way too short... I need to check out the Bernstein. :lol:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140878


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Falstaff

Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado

2001


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak, Tchaikovsky & Borodin: String Quartets

Escher String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Itullian said:


> Number 7. Sounds very good to me.
> The great thing about this set is that NO SYMPHONIES ARE SPLIT BETWEEN DISCS.
> i can listen with no interruptions!


And to add: the price does not have to stop you from buying this marvelous set .


----------



## Rogerx

Mercadante: Flute Concertos

James Galway (flute)


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 5, Op. 47
Hallé
Stanisław Skrowaczewski

(New acquisition.)

This is the thinking person's Shostakovich; if you're looking for frenzied action and bombastic scene-chewing, à la Bernstein, go with Bernstein. Note though Stan takes _far_ fewer liberties-sticking quite scrupulously to the score-and in some cases this leads to choices I've almost never heard _anywhere_ else in terms of tempo and especially subtlety with dynamics. Common standard choices include playing marked _forte_ passages as if they were _fortissimo_; Stan reserves _ff_ and _fff_ for passages where they're actually indicated. Similarly, most conductors rush things long before it's actually marked to do so; for the most part Stan shows restraint. It all plays into a fundamentally sardonic and ultimately tragic view of this symphony.

Bombastic moments do occur, I mean, it _is_ Shostakovich, but Stan clearly felt no essential need to overdo that side of things. Those moments are therefore all the more emotionally wrenching for Stan's _not_ trying to elevate their banality (crass words are not made into poetry by yelling them), when all are swept away in favor of the return to lyricism. The horn and flute duet, clarinet solo, and following quiet passages to conclude the first movement are heartbreaking.

This is a valid interpretation, in my view, to follow what Shostakovich actually marked, but those imprinted on Bernstein and similar approaches that flagrantly ignore many of the score's markings might be surprised or feel underwhelmed (it took me years myself to get Bernstein's Shostakovich 5th out of my head.) But many new details emerge, and the dramatic arch is shifted in a very interesting and I think compelling way. The role of the third movement, especially, is more emotionally impactful than ever to this listener, as the true heart of the whole symphony, and the coda of the last movement is crushing.

Other very memorable passages include the early lyrical sections in the first movement, which are lovely, the sarcastic or facetious parts of the the second, which are deliciously stylish, and the long, slow middle section of the last movement, which is wistful. The long accelerando to start the fourth movement is dramatically effective and scrupulously applied only as marked. It's rare to hear it done so, but it definitely works. And, to be fair, Stan does take some liberties here and there that I've never heard before, and in general I immediately liked them.

My overall impression of Stan's Shostakovich Fifth is that it is more poignant, and laden with pathos, than it is a blistering showpiece.

I like it. I've grown fatigued with the blistering showpiece approach, and I love that Stan and Hallé have given us something else.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 5

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex

Jessye Norman (Jocasta) & Peter Schreier (Oedipus), Bryn Terfel (Creon), Harry Peeters (Tiresias), Robert Swensen (Shepherd), Michio Tatara (Messenger)

Saito Kinen Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Keyboard Concertos

Angela Hewitt (piano)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 140876
> 
> 
> *Béla Bartók*: Duke Bluebeard's Castle, BB 62. István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra, w/ Christa Ludwig and Walter Berry
> 
> Just got this. I'm very happy to finally have this phenomenal work on CD, and this performance is so far incredible. This is a masterpiece of expressionist opera, and likely my favorite of Bartók's works. The reason I never bought it sooner is because I was trying to pick the right recording; in the end I was torn between this one and Doráti on Mercury Living Presence. I think I made the right choice, though I may get that one eventually. Kertész is a conductor who was not on my radar at all (the only reason I even know his name is because his Dvorák cycle is so frequently touted as "the one to get"), but I'm quite impressed so far; I think I'll be exploring more of his work.
> 
> It probably doesn't reflect well on me that I find the titular character extremely relatable.


Did you ever listen to the first Boulez recording (Sony)It is my favorite but this one with Kertész is a classic of course.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD 5

piano sonatas 3-13 & 16


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part six for late morning and early afternoon.

String Quartets nos. 4-6 op.18 (bet. 1798-1800):










Violin Sonata no.4 in A-minor op.23 (bet. 1800-01):
Violin Sonata no.5 in F [_Spring_] op.24 (bet. 1800-01):










Piano Sonata no.12 in A-flat op.26 (bet. 1800-01):
Piano Sonata no.13 in E-flat op.27 no.1 (1801):
Piano Sonata no.14 in C-sharp minor [_Mondschein-Sonate_] op.27 no.2 (1801):
Piano Sonata no.15 in D [_Pastoral_] op.28 (1801):










String Quintet in C op.29 (1801):
_(6) Ländler_ for two violins and cello/double bass WoO15 (1802):


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> Did you ever listen to the first Boulez recording (Sony)It is my favorite but this one with Kertész is a classic of course.


I have not-looks great, though.










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.6 in F major, op.68, the "Pastorale". Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra

A great performance, very poetic.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Works for Cello & Piano

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD 4

violin sonatas

Arthur Grumiaux violin
Walter Klien piano


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.6 in A major, WAB 106. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

This work has variously been called the "ugly duckling", the "Cinderella", and the "redheaded stepchild" of Bruckner's symphonies, and for no good reason. It's a beautiful work, and one of my favorites of Bruckner's "major tetralogy". The first movement alone is amazing in its handling of themes; taking the simple "radio morse code" theme of the very beginning and developing it into long, fluent melodies. It reminds me almost of Beethoven's 5th. & of course, there is much more to Bruckner's 6th than the first movement. The sonataform slow movement is one of my favorite Brucknerian adagios.


----------



## Merl

Finished the ironing yesterday so today I'm dusting and clearing the spare room (where I do my ironing). The dust is unbelievable but ive got Wit's Mahler 5 on to keep me company. I like this recording. Its not the greatest M5 but its well-proportioned and unfussy.


----------



## millionrainbows

Philip Glass: The Concerto Project Vol. IV. Tim Fain sure is a good violin player!


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

I have listened to quite a few good, excellent and great recordings of the Diabelli Variations over the last few days ... and could keep going (there are at least two more that I value highly). But I think this was my last for now. A very satisfying account.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Piano Sonatas Op 10 1, 2, & 3 - Emil Gilels.


----------



## canouro

*Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach: 3 Symphonien*
Symphonie B-Dur HW I/20
Symphonie Es-Dur HW I/10
Symphonie C-Dur HW I/6

_Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum, Burkhard Glaentzer_


----------



## Shosty

Alberto Ginastera - String Quartet No. 2 Op. 26

Enso SQ

Much belated listening to a quartet from the weekly quartet thread. This is my first Ginastera listen and I absolutely love it. Will start it over and listen again.


----------



## Rogerx

Fête à la Française

Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit

Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Petite Suite), Op. 22
Chabrier: España
Chabrier: Joyeuse Marche
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Ibert: Divertissement
Saint-Saëns: Bacchanale from Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila: Act 3
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Thomas, Ambroise: Raymond
Thomas, Ambroise: Raymond Overture


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 140876
> 
> 
> *Béla Bartók*: Duke Bluebeard's Castle, BB 62. István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra, w/ Christa Ludwig and Walter Berry
> 
> Just got this. I'm very happy to finally have this phenomenal work on CD, and this performance is so far incredible. This is a masterpiece of expressionist opera, and likely my favorite of Bartók's works. The reason I never bought it sooner is because I was trying to pick the right recording; in the end I was torn between this one and Doráti on Mercury Living Presence. I think I made the right choice, though I may get that one eventually. Kertész is a conductor who was not on my radar at all (the only reason I even know his name is because his Dvorák cycle is so frequently touted as "the one to get"), but I'm quite impressed so far; I think I'll be exploring more of his work.
> 
> It probably doesn't reflect well on me that I find the titular character extremely relatable.


You have secret rooms with bloodstained weapons and torture tools and ex-wives?

I can never sort of which Bluebeard I like best. The Dorati is good but a little old. Solti and even Haitink have both made good recordings as well as both of the Boulez recordings. You may need to get them all!


----------



## Enthusiast

The third disc from this (I listened to the first two yesterday). Lovely Monteverdi.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> I like it. I've grown fatigued with the blistering showpiece approach, and I love that Stan and Hallé have given us something else.


Thanks for the heads-up. I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## canouro

*C.P.E. Bach: Piano Concertos*
Keyboard Concerto in D Minor, Wq. 23, H. 427
Keyboard Concerto in C Major, Wq. 112/1, H. 190
Keyboard Concerto in C Minor, Wq. 31, H. 441

_Michael Rische_


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: St Cecilia Mass

Barbara Hendricks, Laurence Dale, Jean-Philippe Lafont

Choeur de Radio-France, Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, Georges Prêtre


----------



## chill782002

Brahms - Serenade No 2

István Kertész / London Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1968


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> *You have secret rooms with bloodstained weapons and torture tools and ex-wives?
> *
> I can never sort of which Bluebeard I like best. The Dorati is good but a little old. Solti and even Haitink have both made good recordings as well as both of the Boulez recordings. You may need to get them all!


* I think so but he doesn't want to make a fuss about it.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 11-12-13-14


----------



## Rogerx

Bach & Vivaldi: Concertos for various instruments

Isaac Stern (violin), Harold Gomberg (oboe), William Heim (piccolo), Glenn Gould (piano)

Leonard Bernstein

Bach, J S: Concerto for Oboe & Violin in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042
Vivaldi: Flautino Concerto in C major, RV443


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert late sonatas by Schnabel (I listened to 17 and 20) ... lots of his but an excellent remaster, BTW.


----------



## Bourdon

*Glass*

String Quartets

Disc 4


----------



## 13hm13

Dvořák PC on...

Dvořák - Piano Concerto; Schubert - Fantasie 'Wanderer' - Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Just bought that one!

NP:


----------



## sonance

French composers via Youtube - first listen

Bernard Cavanna (* 1951)

- Violin Concerto (2000; Noëmi Schindler, violin; Ensemble TM+/Laurent Cuniot)





- Shanghai Concerto (for violin, cello and orchestra; 2007; Noëmi Schindler, violin; Emmanuelle Bertrand, cello; Orchestre National de Lille/Peter Rundel)
first movement:




second movement: 



cadence: 



third movement: 




- Sonatine Elements (Louise Jallu, bandonéon)





Schubert/Cavanna: Im Frühling (Enguerrand de Hys, tenor; Clément Berlioz, violin; Ensemble Maja/Bianca Chillemi)





- Trio no. 2 (for accordion, violin and cello; Anthony Millet, accordion; Noëmi Schindler, violin; Atsushi Sakaï, cello)
first movement




second movement: 




It's hard to form a reliable impression, as Cavanna seems to be a musical Jack of all trades. In the English bio (see link below; no English Wikipedia entry) he is described as "unclassifiable".
https://en.editionsagite.net/bernard-cavanna

Compare for example the above video "Schubert/Cavanna" with "Parking Schubert":




or watch his clownlike acting in: "Fauré":





I have to admit that I liked his works for solo instruments best - for example the bandonéon above or "Barbare" from "Cinq pièces pour harpe" (Isabelle Daups) or "Fauve" for solo violin (Estelle Harbulot):


----------



## sonance

now:

Pēteris Plakidis (1947 - 2017)

- Music for Piano, Strings and Timpani (1969)
- Songs for the Wind and Blood (1991)
- Concerto for Two Oboes and Sstrings (1982)
- Concerto-Ballad for Two Violins, Piano and Strings (1984)
Pēteris Plakidis, piano; Antra Bigača, mezzo; Uldis Urbāns and Vilnis Pelnēns, oboe; Andris Pauls and Dzintars Beitāns, violin; Riga Chamber Players/Normunds Snē (toccata classics)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140895


*John Field*

Nocturnes

John O'Conor, piano

1990


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 109*


----------



## Enthusiast

Argerich and Barenboim play Mozart, Schubert and Stravinsky. All pieces are exceptionally played but the Stravinsky (Rite of Spring) is just simply astonishing!


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy*: String Quartets No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 44 No. 3 and No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80, plus two of the Four Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81
Escher String Quartet


----------



## Itullian

Arrived today, sounds great!


----------



## Enthusiast

I have been listening to Holliger's wonderful Schumann set for a couple of years and falling ever more deeply in love with them - so much so that I am not sure I have spent much time with any other accounts of the symphonies and yet have come to feel that Schumann's symphonies are in their way the equal of Brahms's (praise indeed!). So it is only natural that I have an interest in his emerging Schubert's symphonies set. I love the Schubert symphonies greatly but probably have too many sets already (including Kertesz, Davis, Bohm, Zinman, van Immerseel, Abbado, Menuhin, Harnoncourt-Concertgebouw and Minkowski!) and have been spending a lot of time lately with the superb Harnoncourt Berlin set.

Anyway, these are really excellent accounts - as good as any that I have and better than nearly all of them!!


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

CD 2


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part seven for the rest of today.

Violin Sonata no.6 in A op.30 no.1 (bet. 1801-02):
Violin Sonata no.7 in C-minor op.30 no.2 (bet. 1801-02):
Violin Sonata no.8 in G op.30 no.3 (bet. 1801-02):










Piano Sonata no.16 in G op.31 no.1 (1802):
Piano Sonata no.17 in D-minor [_Sturm-Sonate_] op.31 no.2 (1802):
Piano Sonata no.18 in E-flat op.31 no.3 (1802):










Seven Variations on _"Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen"_ from Mozart's opera _Die Zauberflöte_ for cello and piano WoO46 (1802):










_(7) Bagatelles_ for piano op.33 (1802):








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on Philips, not Decca)

(6) Variations in F on an original theme for piano op.34 (1802):
(5) Variations in D on _"Rule, Britannia!"_ from Thomas Arne's masque _Alfred_ for piano WoO79 (1803):
_Andante favori_ for piano WoO57 - original middle movement from Piano Sonata no.21 op.53 (bet. 1803-04):


----------



## Knorf

*Kaija Saariaho*: _Vers toi qui es si loin_, _Circle Map_, _Neiges_, _Graal Théâtre_
Peter Herresthal, violin
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra 
Clément Mao-Takacs

New acquisition.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Dvořák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, Op. 44

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner
Recorded: 1981-06-19
Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, London

"One of ASMF/Marriner's greatest recorded achievements"


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Cello Sonata #1 in F, Op. 5/1
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, Op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A, Op. 69
Cello Sonata #4 in C, Op. 102/1
Cello Sonata #5 in D, Op. 102/2_
[Rec. 1959]







Cello: Pierre Fournier
Piano: Friedrich Gulda


----------



## 13hm13

Listened to this on my bicycle trip 

R.Strauss the unknown Vol.13 - Josephs Legende, Schlagobers - Karl Anton Rickenbacher


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 3 through 8
*

These are a pleasure to hear. Everything is carefully thought out and well executed.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano sonata 12 'Funeral March'

Richter at Carnegie Hall 1960


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Piano Concerto*

This is a well-done recording of the piano concerto in very good sound. I haven't heard the rest of the box set, but for a $6 download, I've already considered it well spent.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Symphonic Dances*

Lively recording, again with great sound, much better than the other recording I have.


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*
_String Quartet #8 in B flat, D. 112_
[Rec. 1980]
_String Quartet #9 in G minor, D. 173_
[Rec. 1966]
_String Quartet #10 in E flat, D. 87_
[Rec. 1980]







Ensemble: Amadeus Quartet

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony #0 in D minor, WAB 100 "Die Nullte"_
[Rec. 1979]







Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

So I'm not literally listening to this as I'm typing, but I found this incredible duet for Oboe and Bassoon by Villa-Lobos the other day and I'm excited to share it. What a gorgeous blend of timbres! Smooth and buttery. I've always loved the bassoon's timbre but this piece really made it stand out to me that the bassoon is truly a "wind cello". It's low, medium, and high registers match that same expressive power and feeling the cello does in. I love how Villa-Lobos mixed and matched so many different instruments and timbres, experimenting to great effect.


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen*: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 14
Oslo String Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## Knorf

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> So I'm not literally listening to this as I'm typing, but I found this incredible duet for Oboe and Bassoon by Villa-Lobos the other day and I'm excited to share it. What a gorgeous blend of timbres! Smooth and buttery. I've always loved the bassoon's timbre but this piece really made it stand out to me that the bassoon is truly a "wind cello". It's low, medium, and high registers match that same expressive power and feeling the cello does in. I love how Villa-Lobos mixed and matched so many different instruments and timbres, experimenting to great effect.


I love this duet, too, and am sad that it's one of the few wind chamber pieces by Villa-Lobos that I've never played. It's _very_ hard, but to be fair that wouldn't stop me. It just hasn't happened.

Looking to get your mind blown? Take a listen to Villa-Lobos's Trio for Oboe, Clarinet, and Bassoon. What a piece!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

"Die Nullte" is so freakin' good. If Bruckner just had a teaspoon of self confidence he wouldn't have said "gilt nicht" and nullified this wonderful piece. I think it's better than No. 1 and even better than No. 2 in some regards.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

realdealblues said:


> *Franz Schubert*
> _String Quartet #8 in B flat, D. 112_
> [Rec. 1980]
> _String Quartet #9 in G minor, D. 173_
> [Rec. 1966]
> _String Quartet #10 in E flat, D. 87_
> [Rec. 1980]
> View attachment 140906
> 
> Ensemble: Amadeus Quartet
> 
> *Anton Bruckner*
> _Symphony #0 in D minor, WAB 100 "Die Nullte"_
> [Rec. 1979]
> View attachment 140907
> 
> Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
> Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra


"Die Nullte" is so freakin' good. If Bruckner just had a teaspoon of self confidence he wouldn't have said "gilt nicht" and nullified this wonderful piece. I think it's better than No. 1 and even better than No. 2 in some regards.


----------



## Manxfeeder

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> "Die Nullte" is so freakin' good. If Bruckner just had a teaspoon of self confidence he wouldn't have said "gilt nicht" and nullified this wonderful piece. I think it's better than No. 1 and even better than No. 2 in some regards.


What a different path he might have taken if he had at his disposal the Chicago brass!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Fête à la Française
> 
> Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit
> 
> Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Petite Suite), Op. 22
> Chabrier: España
> Chabrier: Joyeuse Marche
> Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
> Ibert: Divertissement
> Saint-Saëns: Bacchanale from Samson et Dalila
> Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila: Act 3
> Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1
> Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
> Thomas, Ambroise: Raymond
> Thomas, Ambroise: Raymond Overture


I've always enjoyed CD's music making, but somehow, I've never come across this disc. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## 13hm13

Leimer: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C Minor

You can find the mono recording on the 88-CD Karajan/EMI boxset (2008?). It's CD 25.
Also released on Warner Classics.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Carl Nielsen*: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 14
> Oslo String Quartet
> 
> This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


I bought this CD s few years ago and despite being very keen on Nielsen, it didn't engage me. You've prompted a re-visit - thanks.


----------



## Dimace

I will not write a lot here but only a declaration: *One of the BEST 6th out there.* Karl is GREAT in this recording. His orchestra also. And the sound VERY GOOD. Try it!


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> I bought this CD s few years ago and despite being very keen on Nielsen, it didn't engage me. You've prompted a re-visit - thanks.


Thank annaw! It was his choice for the weekly quartet thread.  You might consider joining that thread; lots of interesting quartets have been selected, and the discussions are always interesting.

I'm keen on Nielsen, too, having fallen in love with his symphonies as a lad and also having performed his marvelous Wind Quintet many, many times. I'll confess that like you this quartet has not previously made much of an impression on me. I'm working on it; I'm listening to it straight through twice today. It's growing on me.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Thank annaw! It was his choice for the weekly quartet thread.  You might consider joining that thread; lots of interesting quartets have been selected, and the discussions are always interesting.


Whenever I join threads that have basic rules (like those games ones) I mess things up. For some reason the logic eludes me, so I stay away!



> I'm keen on Nielsen, too, having fallen in love with his symphonies as a lad and also having performed his marvelous Wind Quintet many, many times.


I like the wind quintet and it's good to hear that you have performed it ....



> I'll confess that like you this quartet has not previously made much of an impression on me. I'm working on it; I'm listening to it straight through twice today. It's growing on me.


I'm not convinced I can invest that sort of time in the quartets! :lol:


----------



## senza sordino

Copland Appalachian Spring, Fanfare for the Common Man, El Salon Mexico, Danzon Cubano









Copland Violin Sonata, Bernstein Piano Trio, Barber String Quartet etc. A fantastic disk









Bernstein Facsimile, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, Prelude Fugue and Riffs









Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue and Piano Concerto in F, plus fillers: Earl Wild's arrangement of Gershwin and a piece by Oscar Levant. I'm not so thrilled with this disk. I think I prefer my CD with Earl Wild









Ellington Harlem, Black Brown and Beige, Three Black Kings, The River, Take the A Train. Almost classical, and it fits well after the other disks I just played.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> Whenever I join threads that have basic rules (like those games ones) I mess things up. For some reason the logic eludes me, so I stay away!


You're in luck. In this thread I think the only rule is to try to mainly discuss string quartets, especially the selection for that week. It's been a good thread; disagreements have remained civil (I mean, who obsesses over a string quartet comparably to conductors, pianists, and singers?) and the comments constructive.



> I like the wind quintet and it's good to hear that you have performed it ....


Yep! It's a fave.



> I'm not convinced I can invest that sort of time in the quartets! :lol:


I, for one, am not going to tell you how to live! Maybe go easy on the hookers and blow, though.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> You're in luck. In this thread I think the only rule is to try to mainly discuss string quartets, especially the selection for that week. It's been a good thread; disagreements have remained civil (I mean, who obsesses over a string quartet comparably to conductors, pianists, and singers?) and the comments constructive.
> 
> Yep! It's a fave.
> 
> I, for one, am not going to tell you how to live! Maybe go easy on the hookers and blow, though.


Ok, maybe I'll give it a go (the quartet thread - not the last bit, I've had too much of a sheltered life to understand the advice anyway!)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No.8 in G major, op.88. Rafael Kubelik, Berlin Philharmonic

First listen. So far, I'm really impressed. Wow! This was a $3 record store find that I picked up blindly, on the strength of the great conductor and orchestra, and out of a longstanding desire to find appreciation for Dvořák's symphonies which have long left me cold. I must say, this is definitely the most compelling Dvořák performance I've ever heard in my life (to me, that is!)-I'll definitely be returning to this disc and to this work. The sound is great! I'm sometimes iffy on DG recordings of its time, but they've done a great job with this one.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Joseph Haydn*: Symphony No.88 in G major. Wilhelm Furtwängler, Berlin Philharmonic

This is a good performance. Really dramatic Haydn, it reminds me of Harnoncourt's approach to Haydn.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I heard American composer Robert Russell Bennett's* _Violin Concerto_ on the radio years ago, greatly enjoyed it, and searched in vain for a copy (it's on the bereaved Bay Cities label). That is, until last week, when I spotted several reasonable copies on Ebay. This concerto has something in it for everyone ("In the Popular Style," it's subtitled), inc. a quite moving Andante and some tour de force, whirlwind passages in the two allegro movements. It was recorded in May of '56 (mono/stereo enhanced); violinist is Louis Kaufman, the man who - without exaggeration - can be said to have popularized Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_ in '47, if not awakened interest in Vivaldi himself! *Not to be confused with the British composer Sir Richard Rodney Bennett whose VC is also a fantastic if more demanding work.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just finished no. 16 (op.9/6). I finally found out it was recorded the 22. of December, 1968 at Studio 5, Hans-Rosbaud-Studio, Sudwestfunk, Baden-Baden, Germany. There! I grew up on these guys playing the Hunt by Mozart. Yes we love! Recently I've been busy hearing the latest recordings by great new performers and feel that some people "worship" older recordings and long gone stars. Ok then...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Luigi Nono*: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura. Melise Mellinger, Salvatore Sciarrino

Is this Nono's magnum opus? If not, what is? In any case, this is an impenetrable behemoth of a work, but I find something about it very compelling. Originally dedicated to the young Salvatore Sciarrino, who is featured on this recording (doing what? is he in charge of the electronics...? I don't have the booklet in front of me right now).


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

HenryPenfold said:


> Ok, maybe I'll give it a go (the quartet thread - not the last bit, I've had too much of a sheltered life to understand the advice anyway!)


Yes, come on over and join us! We just hang out, discuss great music, and expose ourselves to everything in the string quartet literature from Haydn to Lachenmann!


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICALL HUMORS
_London 1605_
*Tobias Hume*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Bkeske

German pressing 1974


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9
Staatskapelle Berlin|Otmar Suitner


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Peer Gynt Suite No. 1*

So far, this has been a fun box set. Some of these works are workhorses, but the orchestra isn't dialing them in. They play like they enjoy what they're doing.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Luciano Berio*: Folk Songs. Cathy Berberian, Luciano Berio, Orchestra della Radio della Svizzera Italiana

Beautiful, really easily likable stuff. But how did Berio get a pass from his Darmstadt buddies for writing music like this? I have a hard time picturing young Pierre Boulez getting down to this music. Great stuff, though. What a talent Berio was.


----------



## Bkeske

1985 reissue/remaster of the 1961 release.


----------



## Joe B

Andre Previn leading the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Bartok and Janacek:










A great disc for demonstrating Telarc's incredible ability to capture a performance.


----------



## Bkeske

Interesting, the first time I played this album, I rated it very poorly, and never listened to it again, until this evening. Not sure what or why I found it so objectionable. It sounded very engaging and delightful tonight. Funny how that happens at times. 1971 release.


----------



## opus55

Bax: Symphony No. 5
Royal Scottish National Orchestral|David Lloyd-Jones


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 29, 33 & 40

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

Very nice recording. 1978


----------



## Rogerx

Eugene d'Albert: The Complete String Quartets

Reinhold-Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Enesco & Liszt: Roumanian & Hungarian Rhapsodies

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Knorf

*Francisco Mignone*: _Festa das Ingrejas_, _Sinfonia Tropical_, _Maracatu de Chico Rei_
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra and Choir, John Neschling

Wonderful, distinctively Brazilian music in a superb performance and recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Horn Concertos 1-4

Barry Tuckwell (horn)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner

Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, K417
Horn Concerto No. 3 in E flat major, K447
Horn Concerto No. 4 in E flat major, K495
Rondo for Horn & Orchestra in E flat major, K371


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Il Trovatore

Leontyne Price (Leonora), Placido Domingo (Manrico), Sherrill Milnes (Il Conte di Luna), Fiorenza Cossotto (Azucena), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Ferrando), Elizabeth Bainbridge (Ines), Ryland Davies (Ruiz)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Chilham

Guillaume Dufay; Missa l'Homme Armé

Guiseppe Maletto

Cantica Symphonia


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part eight for late morning and afternoon.

Piano Trio ['no.12'] in D op.36 - arr. of Symphony no.2 in D op.36 (bet. 1801-02): 
Piano Trio ['no.8'] in E-flat op.38 - arr. of the Septet for clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, viola, cello and double bass op.20 (orig. bet. 1799-1800 - arr. 1803):










Violin Sonata no.9 in A [_Kreutzer-Sonate_] op.47 (bet. 1802-04):










Piano Sonata no.21 in C [_Waldstein-Sonate_] op.53 (bet. 1803-04):
Piano Sonata no.22 in F op.54 (1804):
Piano Sonata no.23 in F-minor [_Appassionata_] op.57 (bet. 1804-06):










String Quartets nos.7-9 [_Rasumovsky_] op.59 (1806):










Cello Sonata no.3 in A op.69 (1808):


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8

Angela Meade, Erin Wall, Lisette Oropesa (sopranos), Elizabeth Bishop, Mihoko Fujimura (contraltos), Anthony Dean Griffey (tenor), Markus Werba (baritone), John Relyea (bass)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Chilham

Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum

Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Helgi

I'm back from summer vacation, currently at the office listening to Truls Mørk and Håvard Gimse play Edvard Grieg's Cello Sonata in A minor:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, WAB 105. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

The 5th is one of Bruckner's symphonies I struggle with sometimes. I consider it a masterpiece but sometimes it's tough to make it all the way to the end. Always rewarding when I do, though, and I'm almost there now. This is the only recording I have and it sounds great to me, but I do want to hear other performances.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Suites from The Gambler & The Tale of the Stone Flower

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk


----------



## Bourdon

*De Machaut*


----------



## millionrainbows

R. Strauss, Salome: Wiener Philharmoniker, Christopher von Dohnányi. This sounds more like the "typical" opera to me...too much non-music based dialogue. Still, a lush sounding recording, and plenty of sex.


----------



## Enthusiast

I went for a relatively short comic opera but by a strange coincidence also based on a Wilde play. The sex is very repressed, though. This is a great listen and must be even better to see on stage.









BBC Music Magazine - 5*
"Surely this is not only the best operatic treatment of Oscar Wilde since Salome, but also one of the few absolutely essential operas of the last 20 years...This performances features at least three ideal incarnations: Barbara Hannigan's cut-glass Cecily, Peter Tantsits's spot-on Jack and Hilary Summers's true-contralto Miss Prism, who hits every note asked of her.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Joe B said:


> Andre Previn leading the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Bartok and Janacek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great disc for demonstrating Telarc's incredible ability to capture a performance.


I didn't know this existed, but those works make for an attractive coupling. Another one for my Previn collection


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Double Piano Concertos

Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Bourdon

*Lutoslawski*

Symphony No.3
Les espaces de sommeil


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & Pomp and Circumstance Marches

Alice Coote (mezzo soprano)

Hallé, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

"Childrens Corner"


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonin Dvorak*
_Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76_
[Rec. 1972]







Conductor: Rafael Kubelik
Orchestra: Berlin Philharmonic

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Piano Sonata No. 19 in G minor, Op. 49/1
Piano Sonata No. 20 in G major, Op. 49/2_
[Rec. 1992, Live]








Piano: Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Vasks

*Draeseke - Symphonic Prologue to Penthesilea (Hanson/MDG)
Rheinberger - Wallenstein (Athinaos/Signum)*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## sonance

_French composers via Youtube - not a first listen to the composer though, but a further exploration of the works ..._

Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643 - 1704)

- "Effroyables enfers, où je conduis mes pas" from: Orphée descendant aux enfers, H. 471 (1683/84; Reinoud Van Mechelen, tenor; A Nocte Temporis)




playlist:





- Concert pour quatre parties de violes, H. 545 (c. 1680; Ensemble Mare Nostrum/Andrea De Carlo)





- Offerte; H. 514 (for organ, violins, flutes and oboe; 1670/71; Musica Antiqua Köln/Reinhard Goebel)





- Messe des morts à quatre voix; H 10 (1695?; Collegium Vocale de Gand; Ricercar Consort/Philippe Pierlot)





and Charpentier's own epitaph:
- Epitaphium carpentarii; H. 474 (H. 477 in the video seems to be an error; year?; Kaori Isshia and Chantal Santon, soprano; Gérard Lesne and Magid El Bushra, countertenor; Jean-François Novelli, tenor; Alain Buet, bass; Il Seminario Musicale/Gérard Lesne)





Naxos gives a short quote from the text (I didn't find any other translations):


> _"I am he who was born a long time ago and was widely known in this century, but now am naked and nothing, dust in a tomb, at an end, and food for worms. I lived enough, though too briefly in comparison to eternity I am a musician, considered good by the good musicians, and ignorant by the ignorant ones. And since those who scorned me were more numerous than those that praised me, music brought me small honour and great burdens. And just as I at birth brought nothing into the world, thus when I died I took nothing away."_
> 
> Thus, the composer Marc-Antoine Charpentier wrote his own epitaph (from the text of Epitaphium Carpentarii, H. 474).


https://www.naxos.com/mainsite/blur...iletype=About this Recording&language=English


----------



## sonance

now:

Pēteris Plakidis (1947 - 2017)

- Dziedājums [Canto] (1986)
- Variācijas [Variations] (1996)
- Leģenda [Legend] (1975)
- Atskatīšanās [Glance Back] (1991)
Latvian National Symphony Orchestra/Vassily Sinaisky (skani)










For those interested: here's a link to a Musicweb-international review:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2019/Dec/Plakidis_glance_LMIC076.htm


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11 - Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106 - Ben-Haim: The Sweet Psalmist of Istrael

Leonard Bernstein, Christine Stavrache (harp), Sylvia Marlowe (harpsichord)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140941


*Johannes Brahms*

Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Six Songs for clarinet and piano
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114

Martin Fröst, clarinet

2014


----------



## millionrainbows

Kronos Quartet: Winter Was Hard

I can think of no other ensemble who embody so completely and naturally the 'new paradigm' of music that is coming.

Aulis Sallinen • Winter was Hard • A very short, beautiful piece featuring The San Francisco Girls Chorus

Terry Riley • Half-Wolf Dances Mad in Moonlight (from Salome Dances for Peace)

Arvo Part • Fratres • In typical Part fashion, it builds up slowly over 9 minutes

Webern • Six Bagatelles • A very subtle, nuanced performance

John Zorn • Forbidden Fruit • The turntables in this sound more like musique concrete. No typical 'waka-waka', but more like manipulation of tape reels. Nice vocal over the top.

John Lurie • Bella by Barlight • I always get a kick out of that title. But unrecognizable from my Lounge Lizards version.

Astor Piazolla • Four for Tango • Tango mixed with avant garde effects.

Alfred Schnittke • Quartet No. 3 • Kronos makes this Schnittke work for me.

Samuel Barber • Adagio • A very quiet, subtle, nuanced version, verging on silence in places.

Trad. • A Door Is Ajar • This short 37 second snippet made me laugh. I have no idea where it came from, or how it is 'traditional.'


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> Webern • Six Bagatelles • A very subtle, nuanced performance


I really like that disc. I especially like the Bagatelles. Somehow, they make all the parts flow together, so it sounds like one person playing all four parts at the same time. I saw them in a Q&A session at Vanderbilt, and I wanted to ask them how they did that, but I chickened out.

What I hate is that they follow a piece ending almost in silence with the insanely loud Zorn piece. That's a dirty trick. However, A Door is Ajar makes up for it. It is funny.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Peer Gynt Suite No. 2*

The engineering in this set is very good; it gives a good sense of orchestral presence.


----------



## starthrower

My current pandemic boredom activities include collecting 90s era Philips Duo CDs. I received this one yesterday. I'm enjoying this fine performance and recording. I also picked up Jochum's Mass in B Minor.


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to Elgar's violin concerto the other day. This is a much more recent recording and is, I think, very good indeed.









Then some almost-Elgar - the 3rd symphony, completed by Anthony Payne - a record I haven't listened to in quite some time.









And that took me to Mahler 10 (as completed by Deryck Cooke): Dausgaard's is a particularly successful realisation.


----------



## canouro

*In Festa - Canti D'amore E Di Festa Del Medioevo*
Ensemble Micrologus


----------



## pianozach

Yesterday I played *Apollon Musegete* several times.

*Passion Stravinsky, Igor The Rite Of Spring 
Salzburg Camerata Academica, Sandor Vegh*

Quite different from Rite of Spring or Firebird. Almost like it's a different composer.


----------



## Knorf

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: _Musikalisches Opfer_, BWV 1079
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki

An ideal, musically sensitive but evocative presentation of this thorniest of Bach's masterpieces. Also on this disc are the Fourteen Canons, BWV 1087, on the ground from the _Goldberg Variations_, and the Sonata for Flute, Violin, and Basso Continuo in G major, BWV 1038. All in all, a most intriguing album, and highly recommendable for fans of Bach's most intellectual compositional pursuits.


----------



## ribonucleic

Bruckner - Symphony No. 9 (Vienna Philharmonic - Carlo Maria Giulini)



> It's to Carlo Maria Giulini that I'm drawn again and again - one can never tire of his profound realisation of this wonderful score. His live Vienna Philharmonic account from 1988, beautifully recorded, is a humbling experience.
> 
> From its misty opening, clearly indebted to Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, to the ethereal ending of the Adagio, this performance is just about perfect. Giulini's terracing of Bruckner's unorthodox orchestral structure, quite unlike that of any other symphonist, is a wonder of internal clarity, no detail overlooked, no texture smudged.
> 
> The Vienna Philharmonic is the Bruckner orchestra par excellence, its burnished string tone a special glory, woodwind and brass superbly alert and to the fore. In climaxes, the sound of the orchestra at full throttle is simply overwhelming, horns and trombones waging antiphonal war to hair-raising effect.
> 
> Even within his own outstanding list of recordings, Giulini's Bruckner Ninth Symphony is possibly the most precious gift this great conductor has. - Classical-Music.com


----------



## Jacck

*Bloch - Symphony in C-Sharp minor*
Stephen Ginzenhauser + Slovak Philharmonie

this is slowly evolving into one of my very favorite symphonies


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: _Musikalisches Opfer_, BWV 1079
> Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki
> 
> An ideal, musically sensitive but evocative presentation of *this thorniest of Bach's masterpieces*. Also on this disc are the Fourteen Canons, BWV 1087, on the ground from the _Goldberg Variations_, and the Sonata for Flute, Violin, and Basso Continuo in G major, BWV 1038. All in all, a most intriguing album, and highly recommendable for fans of Bach's most intellectual compositional pursuits.


Why thorniest, I wonder? The tune is so beautiful!


----------



## Enthusiast

Jorg Widmann - the very lyrical violin concerto and two other works.


----------



## Helgi

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 17 & 11*
Andrea Lucchesini

Listening on Spotify, wishing I could acquire the thing somehow.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> Why thorniest, I wonder? The tune is so beautiful!


[Referring to Bach's _Musikalisches Opfer_]

I mean, I totally agree. It find it beautiful and endlessly fascinating. But I think some people are put off by the complexity of the counterpoint and the intellectualism/academicism of the exercise ("Mind instead of emotion! Math equations instead of music!") Really a similar attack used even more unfairly on much 20th and 21st c. music.

I confess no music is too thorny for me; I'm either intrigued and enjoyably engaged, or I'm bored.


----------



## Itullian

All Beethoven collections should have this set.


----------



## canouro

*Luigi Rossi - Canzonette Amorose*
René Jacobs, Konrad Junghänel, Rosmarie Hofmann, Kurt Widmer,
Jos Van Immerseel, Schola Cantorum Basiliensis ‎


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert man!


----------



## realdealblues

*Arnold Schoenberg*
_3 Klavierstucke, Op. 11
Klavierstucke, Op. 11 No. 2 (Arr. Busoni)
6 Little Pieces For Piano, Op. 19_
_5 Pieces For Orchestra, Op. 16
Verklarte Nacht, Op. 4_
[Rec. 1994]







Piano: Daniel Barenboim
Conductor: Daniel Barenboim
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Had this little set for a while but hadn't listened to these recordings yet. I'm not an "Atonal" (or whatever you want to call it) guy, but I've grown to like Transfigured Night over the years, and I can almost tolerate the 5 Pieces For Orchestra, but the Piano Pieces just do nothing for me. I only ever eagerly await them to finish playing.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Beethoven: String Quartets 1, 3. Belcea Quartet. A favourite set of Beethoven quartets, highly recommended.










Beethoven: String Quartets 12,13,15,16. Quartetto Italiano. Another favourite set here, returned to often.










Roussel: Symphony No. 3; Le festin de l'araignee. Eschenbach, Orchestre de Paris. Excellent performance and very well recorded.










Rameau: Nouvelles Suites de Pièces de clavcin, Marcelle Mayer. A favourite artist. Beautifully performed.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 7. Simone Young, Hamburg. Fine performance, though I prefer Karajan.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Been enjoying Strauss's VC in a superb recording of it. A million thanks to *millionrainbows* for informing us of Amazon's _prix doux_ of this boxed set:


----------



## realdealblues

*Adolphe Adam*
_Giselle_
[Rec. 1961]







Conductor: Herbert Von Karajan
Orchestra: Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven violin concerto with Christian Tetzlaff & Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin/Robin Ticciati. Long time since I heard this


----------



## Itullian




----------



## HenryPenfold

*Allan Pettersson* - Symphony No. 13 
Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Christian Lindberg. Bis


----------



## philoctetes




----------



## Joe B

Felicity Lott and Graham Johnson with members of The Songmakers' Almanac performing art songs by Francis Poulenc:


----------



## Chilham

Josquin des Prez: Missa Pange Lingua

Peter Phillips

Tallis Singers










John Dowland: Lachrimae

Elizabeth Kenny

Phantasm


----------



## realdealblues

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_Piano Pieces:_
_2 Morceaux, Op. 10
Valse-Scherzo in A, Op. 7
6 Pieces, Op. 19 - Nos. 1 & 5
12 Morceaux, Op. 40 - Nos. 2 & 8
Romance in F minor, Op. 5
6 Morceaux, Op. 51 - Nos. 1, 3 & 5
18 Morceaux, Op. 72 - Nos. 5, 12 & 15_
[Rec. 1973]







Piano: Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Shout out to that Chicago brass. What a tour de force.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Songs*

Heather Harper singing.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Manxfeeder said:


> *Webern, Songs*
> 
> Heather Harper singing.
> 
> View attachment 140960


I wish I could appreciate some of these and Schönberg's lieder better too. I have a degree in German and love the language to bits but can't STAND it being sung.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140962


*Johannes Brahms*

Horn Trio in E flat, op. 40
Serenade in D major, op. 11

Czech Nonet
Ivan Klánský, piano

2000


----------



## SanAntone

Le Remède De Fortune

Qui n'aroit autre deport - Lai
Tels rit au main qui au soir pleure - Complainte
Joie, plaisence et douce norriture - chanson roial
En amer a douce vie - Rondelet
Dame de qui toute ma joie - Ballade
Dame, a vous sans retollir
Dame mon cuer - Baladelle

Serge Goubioud, voice
Marc Mauillon, voice
Emmanuel Vistorky, voice
Pierre Hamon, flutes, director
Vivabiancaluna Biffi, vièle, voice
Angélique Mauillon, harp
Eloquentia EL0918 2CDs



> The bulk of the singing falls to Marc Mauillon; of the playing to Pierre Hamon. Hamon is also the director and conceived the project. Vivabiancaluna Biffi, Angélique Mauillon, Emmanuel Vistorky and Serge Goubioud support vocally and instrumentally. The playing and singing are consistently solid, convincing, full of expression and highly communicative without ever straying into the histrionic or "folksy". The group has achieved a remarkable atmosphere of intimacy and insistence. Machaut's work is very personal: he is speaking to us, analyzing the options at our side, and drawing conclusions fully aware of the impact they will have on his immediate listeners. It is with this directness, rather than a rhetorical or lofty delivery, that Hamon et al approach the work. On the other hand there is not a split second of dryness, detachment or routine. The communication is almost as though we were on the edge of our wooden benches there in the hall with Machaut, leaning forward to respond emotionally to his conclusions. Trusting them (this sense of command, authority without priggishness or haughtiness is another feature of this performance) and seeing why we can trust them is also a likely response.
> 
> The presentation of this set is nice too: a double "digipak" with a glossy booklet containing minimal background, the texts in medieval and modern French and English. The acoustic is highly appropriate: the recording was made in Chapelle Jesus enfant, Paris. Not distant, nor overly warm. No other recording of Le Remède De Fortune is available. Even if this were not the case, it would be hard to recommend this one too highly. Classical Net


----------



## Itullian

This is an amazing set. As far as i can tell it has all Beethoven's piano music.
And the sonatas are grouped away from the other works so you can listen to them uninterrupted.


----------



## starthrower

Picked up this one at my favorite used bookstore. I'm really liking the final movement from the Waldstein.


----------



## Joe B

Tiffaney Lane (violin) and Tian Ying (piano) performing violin sonatas of various composers:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140964


*Johannes Brahms*

Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 1 in E minor, op. 38
Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 2 in F major, op. 99

Rudolph Serkin, piano
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

1983, reissued 2014


----------



## Joe B

Disc 4 of 5 - Richard Hickox leading the BBC National Orchestra of Wales in Edmund Rubbra's "Symphony No. 7":


----------



## En Passant

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> I wish I could appreciate some of these and Schönberg's lieder better too. I have a degree in German and love the language to bits but can't STAND it being sung.


Why is that? Have you ever listened to modern German music? It may train your "audio pallet".


----------



## En Passant

Itullian said:


> This is an amazing set. As far as i can tell it has all Beethoven's piano music.
> And the sonatas are grouped away from the other works so you can listen to them uninterrupted.


The image is gone what set are you listening to?


----------



## Itullian

En Passant said:


> The image is gone what set are you listening to?


The new reissued Buchbinder Beethoven piano music set.
The one with his picture on the front.


----------



## 13hm13

A superb PC .... Ruth Gipps - Piano Concerto ... on this 2019 release:


----------



## Itullian

These Brilliant Vivaldi recordings are the best I've ever heard, bar none.
(and i have a bunch)
In the best digital sound as well.
Try one, they're very inexpensive. 
i know you will love them.


----------



## Itullian

En Passant said:


> The image is gone what set are you listening to?


----------



## Bkeske

Doing some Tidal surfing this evening


----------



## Rogerx

Les Six & Satie - Works for Piano 4 Hands

Pascal Rogé, Ami Rogé (piano)

Auric: Une Valse
Satie: Parade
Tailleferre: Jeux de plein air (Outdoor Games)


----------



## Knorf

*Gioachino Rossini*: _Petite Messe Solennelle_
Marina Rebeka, Sara Mingardo, Francesco Meli, Alex Esposito
Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia
Antonio Pappano

New acquisition.


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: Piano Concerto
Sviatoslav Richter|Bayerisches Staatsorchester Munchen|Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Bkeske

Another Tidal selection....


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

Not familiar with Marais at all. Beautifully recorded.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams & Delius: Orchestral Works

Michael Bochmann (violin)

English Symphony Orchestra, William Boughton


----------



## vincula

I spent a week in Norway in July, up in the mountains in a little hut, wandering around. I do miss it. Must come back. It's addictive and gobsmackingly beautiful, like this :angel:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart* - The Academy Of Ancient Music • Christopher Hogwood • Jaap Schröder ‎- Mozart The Symphonies
Label: L'Oiseau-Lyre ‎- 452 496-2
Format: 19 × CD, Reissue 
Box Set, Compilation


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Vivaldi: Double Concertos for Violin & Cello Piccolo

Giuliano Carmignola (violin), Mario Brunello (cello)

This disc will divide listeners. There are many who, no doubt, will find the performances exciting. Certainly, at no point is the technical facility of soloists Giuliano Carmignola and Mario... - Gramophone Magazine, June 2020 More…


----------



## Bourdon

Gretry


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: La Traviata.
Pilar Lorengar, Giacomo Aragall, Virgilio Carbonari, Mirella Fiorentini, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Giovanni Foiani, Silvio Maionica, Stefanie Malagu, Pier Francesco Poli.

Chorus & Orchestra of the Deutsche Opera Berlin, Lorin Maazel


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

pianosonatas 17-18-19-20

Ashkenazy plays these sonatas very well


----------



## jim prideaux

Over the last few years I have followed with some interest the debate that frequently occurs regarding the interpretation and performance of Beethoven's symphonies. ie HIP, Klemperer,Furtwangler, etc.....anyone reading this post knows what I am referring to.

This morning I have listened to the 5th and 6th from the Norrington SWR RSO box set. My usual preferences for Beethoven include Walter, Gielen and Maag. No matter the conductor or orchestra however I usually avoid the 5th as over exposure has unfortunately spoiled this great work for me. Norrington has reawakened an enthusiasm for the 5th and for that I am grateful. Quick maybe, overly 'fleet of foot' maybe, lacking in drama....I do not know but it works for me!


----------



## Shosty

John Adams - City Noir & Saxophone Concerto

Timothy McAllister (alto saxophone), St. Louis SO, David Robertson


----------



## Chilham

To complete my week of early and Renaissance music:










Byrd: The Great Service

Christian Wilson

Carey Holm, Odyssean Ensemble










Gregorio Allegri: Miserere

Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

Harry Christophers

The Sixteen


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded in 1958, this set remains a strong contender for *Der Freischütz* with terrific performnces from, in particular, Elisabeth Grümmer and Gottlob Frick. I actually prefer it to Kleiber's celebrated recording.


----------



## erudite

millionrainbows said:


> Kronos Quartet: Winter Was Hard
> 
> I can think of no other ensemble who embody so completely and naturally the 'new paradigm' of music that is coming.


*Kronos Quartet: Winter Was Hard
*
I have such fond memories of this album.
Bought it on release in 1989, ah to be 25 again!

They introduced me to so many composers that would become favourites through the later years.

Pärt, Schnittke, Piazzolla…


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau*

Hippolyte et Aricie


----------



## millionrainbows

Hans Werner Henze: Symphonies nos. 1-6. So far I am very pleased. The sound quality is very good. Recorded in 1965, except for no. 6 recorded in 1972, and ADD, the mastering is excellent. I love this 20th century series by DG, and this one somehow slipped by me. Perhaps if I'd been living in Dresden...The music itself is very satisfying, atmospheric, dark, at times lyrical, and always interesting. As I absorb this music further, I can say more. I hear a hint of Holst...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.4 in E-flat major, WAB 104, the "Romantic". Georg Tintner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

Knorf said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: _Musikalisches Opfer_, BWV 1079
> Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki
> 
> An ideal, musically sensitive but evocative presentation of this thorniest of Bach's masterpieces. Also on this disc are the Fourteen Canons, BWV 1087, on the ground from the _Goldberg Variations_, and the Sonata for Flute, Violin, and Basso Continuo in G major, BWV 1038. All in all, a most intriguing album, and highly recommendable for fans of Bach's most intellectual compositional pursuits.


.............Duly noted!


----------



## Enthusiast

I started yesterday with a comic opera - The Importance of Being Earnest - and did so again today with Britten's Albert Herring, long a really favourite opera.


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini & d'Astorga: Stabat mater

Susan Gritton, Sarah Fox (soprano), Susan Bickley (mezzo-soprano), Paul Agnew (tenor), Peter Harvey (bass)

The King's Consort, Robert King


----------



## Shosty

Dietrich Buxtehude - Membra Jesu Nostri BuxWV 75

Ton Koopman, The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Schlick, Frimmer, Chance, Pregardien, Kooy 
Knabenchor Hannover


----------



## canouro

*Beethoven - Complete String Quartets*
Op. 18 No. 3 In D
Op. 18 No. 4 In C Minor

_Quartetto Italiano _


----------



## Malx

Some nice soothing Bach transcribed for viols performed wonderfully by Fretwork.


----------



## sonance

earlier:

Nigel Clarke (* 1960)

- Pernambuco (for solo violin; 1994)
- The Miraculous Violin (for violin and strings; 2000)
- Loulan (for solo violin; 2002)
- Samurai (for wind ensemble; 1995, rev. 2007)
- Premonitions (for solo trumpet; 1989)
- Black Fire (for violin and wind ensemble; 2006)
Peter Sheppard Skaerved, violin; BDSgt Ivan Hutchinson, trumpet; Band of HM Royal Marines, Plymouth; Longbow/Lt Col Cris Davis (naxos)










now:

Doreen Carwithen (1922 - 2003)

- ODTAA (One Damn Thing After Another; 1945)
- Concerto for Piano and Strings (1948)
- Bishop Rock (1952)
- Suffolk Suite (1964)
Howard Shelley, piano; London Symphony Orchestra/Richard Hickox (chandos)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part nine for late morning and afternoon.

Piano Trio no.5 in D [_Ghost_] op.70 no.1 (1808):
Piano Trio no.6 in E-flat op.70 no.2 (1808):










Six variations on an original theme in D for piano op.76 (1809):










String Quartet no.10 in E-flat [_Harp_] op.74 (1809):
String Quartet no.11 in F minor op.95 (1810):










Piano Sonata no.24 in F-sharp op.78 (1809):
Piano Sonata no.25 in G op.79 (1809):
Piano Sonata no.26 in E-flat [_Les Adieux_] op.81a (bet. 1809-10):










_Drei Equale_ for four trombones WoO30 (1812):


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni - String Quartets 1 & 2

Pellegrini Quartett


----------



## Enthusiast

Widmann's Mass - a 40 minutes work for large orchestra - and his viola concerto from these two discs.


----------



## canouro

*Franz Krommer ‎- Clarinet Concertos Opp. 35, 36 & 91*
Kálmán Berkes, Nicolaus Esterházy Sinfonia


----------



## Chilham

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C major, "Jupiter"

Jordi Savall

Le Concert des Nations


----------



## millionrainbows

Hans Werner Henze: Symphonies nos. 1-6. There is a distinct flavor of Varese in Symphony No. 6, especially when percussion comes in, but also in the horns and some of the harmonic signatures. I get the impression of something very large and sprawling, like a vast sonic landscape.



Using Eno's visual arts metaphor, a sonic "landscape", unlike a portrait, has no "foreground" or "background," but is one large panorama.

This recording is good, very rich and spacious and clear.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Over the last few years I have followed with some interest the debate that frequently occurs regarding the interpretation and performance of Beethoven's symphonies. ie HIP, Klemperer,Furtwangler, etc.....anyone reading this post knows what I am referring to.
> 
> This morning I have listened to the 5th and 6th from the Norrington SWR RSO box set. My usual preferences for Beethoven include Walter, Gielen and Maag. No matter the conductor or orchestra however I usually avoid the 5th as over exposure has unfortunately spoiled this great work for me. Norrington has reawakened an enthusiasm for the 5th and for that I am grateful. Quick maybe, overly 'fleet of foot' maybe, lacking in drama....I do not know but it works for me!


Listening again to the 6th and it is simply wonderful. There will be many who no doubt will disagree but perhaps this underlines the notion that there are many ways of interpreting and performing great music and that there are recordings out there to suit a range of preferences.

I notice with some interest that the Gielen Beethoven will become available again later this month as Volume 9 of his re released back catalogue. Until now I have only had access to those particular recordings courtesy of Merl ( big thanks again!) and will have to consider a 'purchase'.....36 euros on JPC rather than the ridiculously extortionate second hand price for the cycle currently.

I forgot to mention the great Skrowaczeski cycle in my previous post and that really was remiss of me!

The Gielen cycle is up for pre order at around the 26 quid mark on amazonia!!!!!!


----------



## Enthusiast

Jorg Widmann is a well-known clarinet virtuoso as well as a top composer. His Mozart quintet is a good one and the Arcanto Quartet are also excellent in Mozart.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn, Hummel, Copland, Arutiunian

Simon Höfele (trumpet)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Duncan Ward.


----------



## Manxfeeder

D Smith said:


> Beethoven: String Quartets 12,13,15,16. Quartetto Italiano. Another favourite set here, returned to often.


One day I hope to see that box appearing in the Ridiculous Amazon Bargains section. As James Brown used to say, "Please, please, please."


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1, "Rasumovsky No. 1"
String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59/2, "Rasumovsky No. 2"
String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3, "Rasumovsky No. 3"_
[Rec. 1959]
_String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74, "Harp"_
[Rec. 1960]







Ensemble: Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Plague

Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano / Cello Sonata / 3 Pieces

Solo cello: Othmar Muller
Solo piano: Christopher Hinterhuber
Solo clarinet: Ernst Ottensamer


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.4 in E-flat major, WAB 104, the "Romantic". Georg Tintner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


I have a ton of Bruckner 4ths, but this one is my personal favorite because it always draws a spiritual response out of me. Especially in the first movement, right before the recap, where everything is suspended, and the cellos play the second part of the theme, and it sounds like Moses on Mount Zion.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.

Brahms-3rd Symphony and Haydn Variations.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Symphony No. 7

Daniel Barenboim (piano/conductor), Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

West-Eastern Divan Orchestra


----------



## canouro

*Ludwig Van Beethoven:*
Sinfonie N°7 Op. 92
The Consecration Of The House Op. 124
Sinfonie N°9 Op. 125

_Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel_


----------



## Vasks

_A Batch of Bedrich_

*Smetana - Festive Overture in D, Op. 4 (Kuchar/Brilliant)
Smetana - Piano Trio, Op. 15 (Joachim Trio/Naxos)
Smetana - Festival March from "Libuse" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Just as with some of the finest work of French composers depicting Spain, I have always counted on Falla's "Nights in the Gardens of Spain" for a vicarious, carefree (now Covid-free) tour of Iberia. Imagine my surprise when I read recently that the composer's friend Joaquin Turina called this "the most tragic and sorrowful of his works," something that has in it "an intimate and passionate drama." What I took to reflect the fragrance and mystery of gardens in the night conceals rather more...well, it is harder to see in the dark. Rubinstein was in the audience for the work's dedicatee's performance, pianist Ricardo Viñes (not the work's premiere, but soon after it), so I think he has a special handle on it.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Schubert: Symphony in C major D944 - "Great C major Symphony"

Staatskapelle Dresden
Karl Böhm

"Very atmospheric live recording..Like you are sitting there listening to the maestro. Staatskepelle produce a performance like no other". If you have never heard this performance i urge you to do so.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berio, Points on a Curve to Find*


----------



## Itullian

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 140994


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
- Bassoon Concerto in B flat

*Gioachino Rossini*
- Bassoon Concerto

*Conradin Kreutzer*
- Fantasie for Bassoon and Orchestra

*Bernhard Henrik Crusell*
- Bassoon Concertino in B flat

Karen Geoghegan, bassoon
BBC Philharmonic
Gianandrea Noseda, conductor

2010


----------



## opus55

Handel: Concerti Grossi, Op.6
Baston Baroque|Martin Pearlman


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43/ Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47

Shlomo Mintz

Berliner Philharmoniker, James Levine


----------



## Enthusiast

Several of the more recent recordings of Schubert's famous Octet have downplayed the charm in favour of something a little more serious. None more so than this one, I think.


----------



## Itullian

Addicting


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Listening again to the 6th and it is simply wonderful. There will be many who no doubt will disagree but perhaps this underlines the notion that there are many ways of interpreting and performing great music and that there are recordings out there to suit a range of preferences.
> 
> I notice with some interest that the Gielen Beethoven will become available again later this month as Volume 9 of his re released back catalogue. Until now I have only had access to those particular recordings courtesy of Merl ( big thanks again!) and will have to consider a 'purchase'.....36 euros on JPC rather than the ridiculously extortionate second hand price for the cycle currently.
> 
> I forgot to mention the great Skrowaczeski cycle in my previous post and that really was remiss of me!
> 
> The Gielen cycle is up for pre order at around the 26 quid mark on amazonia!!!!!!


Do you have a link to that set on Amazonia Jim - I can't seem to find it!


----------



## Malx

Antonio Lotti, Missa Sapientiae - Balthasar-Neumann Ensemble & Choir, Thomas Hengelbrock.


----------



## Eramire156

*An old favorite*

*Wilhelm Stenhammar
Symphony no. 2 in G minor









Stig Westerberg
Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra *

I have 5 or 6 recordings of this symphony, this is the one I listen to more often, love it.


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> Over the last few years I have followed with some interest the debate that frequently occurs regarding the interpretation and performance of Beethoven's symphonies. ie HIP, Klemperer,Furtwangler, etc.....anyone reading this post knows what I am referring to.
> 
> This morning I have listened to the 5th and 6th from the Norrington SWR RSO box set. My usual preferences for Beethoven include Walter, Gielen and Maag. No matter the conductor or orchestra however I usually avoid the 5th as over exposure has unfortunately spoiled this great work for me. Norrington has reawakened an enthusiasm for the 5th and for that I am grateful. Quick maybe, overly 'fleet of foot' maybe, lacking in drama....I do not know but it works for me!


Norrington's 2nd set is quite something! Every symphony is superb. If I were to have a favourite set - a silly idea IMO - it could easily be this one. There are lots of insights and these are performances of character ... but I don't think there is much that is controversial. The speeds are often a little on the fast side (certainly faster than Walter or Maag) but no more so than many other fairly mainstream sets (Chailly is surely faster?). It is not really a HIP set but, of course, Norrington's HIP experience can be heard.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert piano sonatas 14, 16 and 18 beautifully played by Radu Lupu.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

I'm not Father's best friend, but this recording really excels. (2XCD, Sony, 1992). The sound is VERY good. The material quality, simply... Sony.


----------



## Itullian

First listen. Sounding very good.


----------



## starthrower

Argerich on the Tchaikovsky. Kovacevich on the Schumann, Grieg, Brahms no.2

I've never been a fan of romantic concertos so I'm listening to these to see what happens. So far I like movements 1,2 of the Grieg, and the slow movement from the Brahms. But overall this listening experience reinforces my preference for solo piano works.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

MatthewWeflen's big Karajan review thread made me want to listen to this again, one of the greatest Tchaikovsky Fifths ever, which, in this Blu-ray Audio Disc edition, has never, ever sounded better.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Enthusiast said:


> Several of the more recent recordings of Schubert's famous Octet have downplayed the charm in favour of something a little more serious. None more so than this one, I think.
> 
> View attachment 140995


So, *Enthusiast*, its newfound seriousness is not a good thing, in _your_ eyes, er ears?


----------



## starthrower

Final romantic concerto of the day.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part ten for tonight.

Piano Trio no.7 in B-flat [_Archduke_] op.97 (1811):
_Allegretto_ ['Piano Trio no.8'] in B-flat for piano trio WoO39 (1812):










Violin Sonata no.10 in G op.96 (1812):










Cello Sonata no.4 in C op.102 no.1 (1815):
Cello Sonata no.5 in D op.102 no.2 (1815):










Piano Sonata no.27 in E-minor op.90 (1814):
Piano Sonata no.28 in A op.101 (bet. 1815-16):


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 1 in D major, "Titan"_
[Rec. 2002]







Conductor: Michael Gielen
Orchestra: SWR Symphony Orchestra Baden-Baden & Freiburg


----------



## Joachim Raff

Eramire156 said:


> *Wilhelm Stenhammar
> Symphony no. 2 in G minor
> 
> View attachment 141000
> 
> 
> Stig Westerberg
> Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra *
> 
> I have 5 or 6 recordings of this symphony, this is the one I listen to more often, love it.


Yes, this is my favourite as well. The performance is something else.


----------



## ribonucleic

realdealblues said:


> ... the [Schoenberg] Piano Pieces just do nothing for me. I only ever eagerly await them to finish playing.


In his lectures on the Beethoven piano sonatas, András Schiff tells the story of a colleague [whom he refuses to identify, but who I strongly suspect is Maurizio Pollini] who, believing in bringing classical music to the masses, made an appearance at an auto factory.

After a few minutes of lecturing on the Schoenberg piano pieces, a burly voice in the back called out "Don't talk. Play." The colleague began to perform the pieces. After less than a minute, the same voice called out again "Rather, talk."


----------



## DavidA

Made when Ogden was at the height of his powers


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

Great


----------



## realdealblues

*Sergei Prokofiev*
_Symphony #3 in C minor, Op. 44, "Fiery Angel"_
[Rec. 1991]

*Alexandre Mossolov*
_Iron Foundry (Machine Music), Op. 19_
[Rec. 1992]

*Edgard Varese*
_Arcana_
[Rec. 1992]









Conductor: Riccardo Chailly
Orchestra: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Colin M

Mahler Symphony No. 9. Bernstein, New York (1965)

Mesmerizing in composition and performance... I particularly like the Waltz like tempo of the second movement. Some complain that his symphonies go onto long. At times I wish they wouldn’t end...


----------



## WVdave

Bach Sonata No. 1 And No. 2 For Cello And Piano
Prades Festival Vol. 5
Pablo Casals, Paul Baumgartner
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 4349, Vinyl, LP, Album, Reissue, Mono, US, 1950.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.68. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic

A really great performance of one of my favorite symphonies. I love the LPO, and Alsop is a hell of a conductor!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B




----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-8th and 9th Symphonies.

Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141011


*Robert Schumann*

Symphonies Nos. 1-4

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim, conductor

2003


----------



## starthrower

Great modern music box I picked up a few years ago.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> Great modern music box I picked up a few years ago.


Looks killer. What works are you listening to from it today?


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> Looks killer. What works are you listening to from it today?


I put on disc one. I might as well give the whole box a listen. It's been a couple years.

Here's a link to an interesting old thread where I got turned on to this box. Thanks to SONNET CLV.
https://www.talkclassical.com/34911-unusual-interesting-box-sets.html?highlight=interesting+box+sets


----------



## Itullian

The Seasons
Nicely done and beautifully recorded.


----------



## Knorf

starthrower said:


> Great modern music box I picked up a few years ago.


Fun fact: I was in the audience for the 1996 concerts featured in that box, both Earle Brown's _Available Forms I_ and Mauricio Kagel's _Orchestrion-Straat_, at the Darmstadt _Ferienkurse für Internationale Neue Musik_. I didn't go to every concert (there are 3-4 every day), but I went to most, and that one was very memorable.

Earle Brown spoke to audience briefly before conducting his piece, which had been premiered at Darmstadt in 1951. It was quite a marvelous moment, and a killer performance. Also on that program was Brian Ferneyhough's _Terrain_, the premiere performance I think, with the solo part played by Irvine Arditti, and that was amazing! (I studied with Brian there.) Definitely a piece worth seeking out.

Anyway, I think the Kagel was on that same concert, at the Orangerie. It's an insane, absurd, awesome piece. At the end, the percussionists came up from behind the audience, carrying and clattering huge traditional Bavarian beer steins, like they were asking for tips.

Darmstadt was an incredible blast: unforgettable concerts, lectures, and seminars, with a jaw-dropping range of interests and styles. Lindberg was there, Rihm was there (but very reclusive), and Stockhausen was there: boy do I have a number of stories about that! Another day. Anyway, also I made some amazing lifelong friends! I only regret that I attended it as a student just the one time (and if you're curious, yes a piece of mine was performed at the festival.)


----------



## Joe B

Disc 4 or 5 - Roger Norrington leading the SWR Symphonieorchester Stuttgart in Ludwig Beethoven's "Symphony No. 7":


----------



## Joe B

The Hermitage String Trio with Kathryn Stott performing Gabriel Faure's "Piano Quartet No. 1":


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

A couple Elgar selections.....plus Bliss


----------



## starthrower

Melbourne Symphony / Markus Stenz


----------



## Bkeske

Live recording, 1971.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Zarathustra, Eulenspiegel, Don Juan

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Lieder

Robert Holl (baritone), Rudolf Jansen (piano)


----------



## Plague

Brahms - Piano Quartet No.1 (arr. Schoenberg) & Clarinet Sonata (arr. Berio)

Karl Heinz Steffens (clarinet)
Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie
Daniel Raiskin


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore

Dame Joan Sutherland (Adina), Luciano Pavarotti (Nemorino), Dominic Cossa (Belcore), Spiro Malas (Dulcamara), Maria Casula (Giannetta)

English Chamber Orchestra & Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge


----------



## vincula

Sun's shining today and I feel in Wonderland with Alicia's Albéniz :angel:









You should try this at home!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bourdon

*Albéniz*

Why not... It's very hot today,this music seems appropriate for this occasion


----------



## Dimace

With todays video, I would like also to share with you some of my thoughts for the great pianists and interpretations, in our search for the absolut excellency and immortality. After 46 years of piano playing and, this is more important, listening this instrument for thousands of hours, I have understood (all these are personal opinions) that in the level we are discussing in our community, almost are the performances all excellent. But what makes one excellent performance great, reference or historical? For me two things: *Great moments* of the performer, in one overall excellent interpretation and *the power of the music score / composition.* So, it is enough to have in our excellent performance some brilliant moments (ideas) the others pianist didn't have (you can call this also as enlightening imagination) but, this is something almost no one takes seriously, the power of the music score. It is easier to have a great outcome with Rach's 2nd or 3rd, with Tchaikovsky's 1st or Busoni's concerto, than with Medtner's concerto. This has nothing to do with the difficulty of the work or how much impressive it is, but with the quality of the composition. Beethoven's music quality helps and adds to performer's quality. Chopin's quality makes the life of the pianist so much easier. This quality helps a lot (the power of music itself) to have this strike of brilliance, so we can make our great / unique performance. But what really happens when the work isn't so strong. When it is simple, without many musical elements, maybe unknown to the public (or uninspiring for it) because is seldom performed? I ask you: Isn't this the reason, the famous piano players, almost all, based their carriers to WELL KNOWN and LOVED works? Isn't this the reason, when someone asks for us to play something to the piano, we choose some Liszt, Chopin, Beethoven etc? I'm convinced (personal opinion, of course) that the really great pianist is the one can make the most indifferent work to sound like the ultimate masterpiece. The one who makes, let us say, the composer's work the way ment to be. And, till this moment, this pianist is ONLY one:* Arturo!* This video is for me the absolut evidence of what I have written. Baldassare is VERY GOOD composer. But to make* Galuppi* sounds better as Mozart or like an unknown super caliber composer, is what makes the legends. I consider this video as the absolut piano video / interpretation / performance etc. ever created (till the next one, because I'm learning every day and I change my mind with the time) What Arturo is making here isn't human. It is also a violation of the common musical logic. I could give all my Liszt and Chopin to play ONLY this sonata this way. Everything for these 15 minutes of alien perfection. And after, this is the best, I could have the whole piano universe under my fingertips. So simple and so difficult. Enjoy history!


----------



## Rogerx

Atterberg: Symphonies Nos. 2 and 5

RSO Frankfurt, Ari Rasilainen
For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part eleven of eleven throughout today.

_Fugue_ for in D for string quintet op.posth.137 (1817):
String Quintet in C-minor op.104 - arr. of Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.1 no.3 (orig. bet. 1793-95- arr. 1817):










Piano Sonata no.29 in B-flat [_Hammerklavier_] op.106 (bet. 1817-18):
Piano Sonata no.30 in E op.109 (1820):
Piano Sonata no.31 in A-flat op.110 (1821):
Piano Sonata no.32 in C-minor op.111 (bet. 1821-22):










_Klavierstück_ [_Bagatelle_] in A-minor [_Für Elise_] WoO59 (by 1810):
_Bagatelle_ in B-flat WoO60 (1818):
_(11) Bagatelles_ for piano op.119 (1822):
_(6) Bagatelles_ for piano op.126 (1824):








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on Philips, not Decca)

_33 Veränderungen über einen Walzer von Diabelli_ in C for piano op.123 (bet. 1819-23):










String Quartet no.12 in E-flat op.127 (bet. 1823-24):
String Quartet no.15 in A-minor op.132 (bet. 1823-25):
String Quartet no.13 in B-flat op.130 (bet. 1825-26):
_Große Fuge_ in B-flat for string quartet op.133 (bet. 1825-26):
String Quartet no.14 in C-sharp minor op.131 (1826):
String Quartet no.16 in F op.135 (1826):


----------



## canouro

*Gliere:*
Symphony No. 1 In E Flat Major Op. 8,
The Red Poppy Suite Op. 70

_BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes_


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto

Nicola Benedetti (violin), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski

Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Sospiri, Op. 70etti (violin), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2. A very interesting quartet. It has a nice waltz, which is introspective and compelling, a section which features players soloing over sustained chords (very interesting), and ends with a nice variations section. I'm listening to two versions: The Boridin Quartet, and the Manhattan SQ, both very different. I appreciate the restraint and even-handedness of the Manhattan, but the Borodins really attack their instruments, creating a much more forceful and lyrical effect.

















Now I'm going to get out the Fitzwilliam and St. Petersburg versions, and I will have a more complete view of this diamond of many facets.


----------



## starthrower

Knorf said:


> Fun fact: I was in the audience for the 1996 concerts featured in that box, both Earle Brown's _Available Forms I_ and Mauricio Kagel's _Orchestrion-Straat_, at the Darmstadt _Ferienkurse für Internationale Neue Musik_. I didn't go to every concert (there are 3-4 every day), but I went to most, and that one was very memorable.
> 
> Earle Brown spoke to audience briefly before conducting his piece, which had been premiered at Darmstadt in 1951. It was quite a marvelous moment, and a killer performance. Also on that program was Brian Ferneyhough's _Terrain_, the premiere performance I think, with the solo part played by Irvine Arditti, and that was amazing! (I studied with Brian there.) Definitely a piece worth seeking out.
> 
> Anyway, I think the Kagel was on that same concert, at the Orangerie. It's an insane, absurd, awesome piece. At the end, the percussionists came up from behind the audience, carrying and clattering huge traditional Bavarian beer steins, like they were asking for tips.
> 
> Darmstadt was an incredible blast: unforgettable concerts, lectures, and seminars, with a jaw-dropping range of interests and styles. Lindberg was there, Rihm was there (but very reclusive), and Stockhausen was there: boy do I have a number of stories about that! Another day. Anyway, also I made some amazing lifelong friends! I only regret that I attended it as a student just the one time (and if you're curious, yes a piece of mine was performed at the festival.)


Very cool! The Kagel piece is one of the highlights of this box for me. I've thought about picking more NEOS titles but they've got so much stuff that I could never decide. A lot of the avant garde stuff is hit and miss so I don't always connect with it but the Darmstadt box is a pleasure I can enjoy.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Cello Concerto and other works

Kian Soltani (cello), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim

Four Songs, Op. 82: No. 1, 'Leave Me Alone'
Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 1
Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'
Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5

Kian Soltani (cello), Gunter Ribke (work arranger), Lothar Niefin (work arranger)
Staatskapelle Berlin, Cellists
Recorded: 2020-01-07
Recording Venue: Berlin


----------



## Enthusiast

It's a very hot day so it has to be Ravel









and probably more Ravel next.


----------



## sonance

earlier:

Judith Weir (* 1954)

CD 1
- Piano Concerto (for piano and strings; 1987)
- Music for 247 Strings (for violin and piano; 1981)
- Piano Trio (1998)
- Arise! Arise! (for piano quartet; 1999)
- Piano Quartet (2000)
CD 2
- Distance and Enchantment (for small ensemble; 1989)
- The Bagpiper's String Trio (1985)
- The Art of Touching the Keyboard (1983)
- I Broke Of a Golden Branch (for small ensemble; 1991)
- Ardnamurchan Point (for piano; 1990)
- El Rey de Francia (for small ensemble; 1993)
- The King of France (for piano; 1993)
William Howard, piano; The Schubert Ensemble; Simon Blendis, violin; Domus [piano quartet]; Susan Tomes, piano; Petra Casén, piano (nmc; 2 CDs)










now:

Ethel Smyth (1858 - 1944)

- Serenade in D (1889)
- Concerto for violin, horn and orchestra (1926)
Sophie Langdon, violin; Richard Watkins, horn; BBC Philharmonic/Odaline de la Martinez (chandos)


----------



## canouro

*Niels Wilhelm Gade:*
Symphony No. 1, Op. 5,
Symphony No. 5, Op. 25

_Ronald Brautigam, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Christopher Hogwood_


----------



## Joe B

..................................


----------



## Vasks

*Szymanowski - Stabat Mater (Shaw/Telarc)
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 (I. Oistrakh/Audiophile)*


----------



## Rogerx

Couperin - Tic Toc Choc & other pieces

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), with Pablo Pico (tambour)


----------



## Enthusiast

More Ravel - my go-to hot weather composer.


----------



## sbmonty

This week's Saturday Symphony - Atterberg: Symphony No. 2, Op. 6 In F Major.


----------



## erudite

*Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations - Beethoven: Symphonies 1 to 5*

Symphony No. 4.

Habitually (the sane reason escapes me!  ) I always begin listening to a new cycle of Beethoven at No. 4…


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141036


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonata No. 1 in G minor, BWV 1001
Partita No. 1 in B minor, BWV 1002
Sonata No. 2 in A minor, BWV 1003

Hilary Hahn, violin

2018


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 7 and 5
*

I like how these are played. There is not only a sense of shaping of phrases but an elegance of playing. If I ever get time, I need to compare these to Jochum's later cycle on EMI with the LSO.


----------



## erudite

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 7 and 5
> *


Is this the cycle with the Concertgebouw Orchestra?


----------



## pianozach

*Overtures*

Since yesterday I've simply filtered iTunes to play anything with the word overture, alphabetically by album name.

It does mean I get several Overtures from musical theatre as well, plus any pop, rock, Broadway, or classical with "Overture" in the title of the track or title of the album, including the Kansas album "Leftoverture".

I'm OK with that.

I'm up to the *Rossini* Overtures set, by Claudio Abbado and the Chamber Orchestra Of Europe, with seven Rossini Overtures in a row


----------



## Manxfeeder

erudite said:


> Is this the cycle with the Concertgebouw Orchestra?


It is with the Concertgebouw. I didn't mention it because I can't spell it.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: symphonies 8 & 9

Staatskapelle Berlin, Otmar Suitner.


----------



## Colin M

Schubert Octet in FM. Anima Eterna Brugge

Who needs an orchestra anyways? The early nineteenth century saw this guy and Beethoven and others creating symphonies for several. Mahler ended the century by creating symphonies for thousands. What a remarkable 100 years. The playing here on period instruments is masterful. I encourage anyone who has never listened to the storm movement (Andante molto) to do so. I do not believe you can be disappointed...


----------



## erudite

It is a fiendish name, I always begin typing Concertgeb*a*uw before realising it is indeed Concertgeb*o*uw. 

I was given the '60s set, a big fat LP box with a large embossed Beethoven on the front in the mid 70s by a family friend. (Our families parted ways years later, and I never got to thank him properly for the introduction to Beethoven.)

The No. 7 remains one of my (if not the) favourite recordings.


----------



## Enthusiast

I find Atterberg a very mixed composer. Much of what he did bores me to distraction but occasionally he came up with some really great stuff. Today's Saturday Symphony was his 2nd - a work that is (IMO) dull except for the middle (slow) movement.









Then I listened to some Roussel - music that is so full of life and invention and seems all the more so when juxtaposed with the Atterberg.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Some Beethoven this afternoon:

Piano Sonatas Nos 11 & 12 from Emil Gilels + String Quartets Nos 15 & 16 from the Hungarian Quartet.
First class playing from all concerned.


----------



## millionrainbows

Luciano Berio: Sinfonia/The Swingle Singers/New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks.While waiting for the physical CD to arrive, I'm listening to the free download on Amazon Music.


----------



## Knorf

erudite said:


> *Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations - Beethoven: Symphonies 1 to 5*
> 
> Symphony No. 4.
> 
> Habitually (the sane reason escapes me!  ) I always begin listening to a new cycle of Beethoven at No. 4…


That's a good habit, if you ask me. What and how a conductor does with the Fourth be very instructive. And? What did you think?


----------



## Joe B

Tim Reader leading The Epiphoni Consort in choral music by David Bednall:


----------



## Knorf

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: _Bachianas Brasileiras No. 7_
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Roberto Minczuk

This is my favorite among the _Bachianas Brasileiras_, and I am totally in love with it. This is an ideal recording, too, highly recommended!


----------



## Enthusiast

It is still hot but this was a little cooling.


----------



## Malx

Continuing with Beethoven - Symphony No 4 from a set that rarely gets a mention on the forum but one I rate and enjoy a great deal:
Ensemble Orchestral de Paris conducted by US conductor John Nelson.

Chamber scale orchestral performances that allows inner detail to be heard but not over done so as to lose the overall flow and structure of the Symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

erudite said:


> Habitually (the sane reason escapes me!  ) I always begin listening to a new cycle of Beethoven at No. 4…


That's interesting. I always start with the 8th. :tiphat:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Malx said:


> Some Beethoven this afternoon:
> 
> Piano Sonatas Nos 11 & 12 from Emil Gilels


I just picked these up in the sale and they are fantastic.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mendelssohn Symphony #5 and Beethoven's Violin Concerto


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Trio in E flat Op 3 - Jascha Heifetz (violin), William Primrose (viola), Gregor Piatigorsky (cello).


----------



## senza sordino

Elgar Pomp and Circumstance Marches 1-5. Serenade for Strings. Enigma Variations. Cockaigne Overture. Crown of India Suite. Imperial March. Falstaff A Symphonic Study. (2 disks). Good and rousing English music, though I can do without the first Pomp and Circumstance March, the other four are enjoyable, as is the rest of the album. 









Holst Double Concerto for two violins, Two Songs without Words, Lyric Movement for viola and orchestra, Brook Green Suite, A Fugal Concerto for flute, oboe and string orchestra, St Paul's Suite.









Britten Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, Simple Symphony, Prelude and Fugue. A wonderful disk









Parry Symphony no 5, Moeran Symphony in Gm









Tippett Concerto for Orchestra, Triple Concerto. I have a few disks of Tippett's music and this is the one I keep coming back to. Good


----------



## Bkeske

Just a fantastic album, to me. Benjamin Britten conducting all. 1969


----------



## En Passant

Itullian said:


> The new reissued Buchbinder Beethoven piano music set.
> The one with his picture on the front.


Much appreciated


----------



## En Passant

Rogerx said:


> Vaughan Williams & Delius: Orchestral Works
> 
> Michael Bochmann (violin)
> 
> English Symphony Orchestra, William Boughton


I don't think any composer comes close to capturing the sound of their country the way RVW's does. You can almost smell the English countryside when listening. Although I find his music quite tame it is often my go to for easy listening. Might have to see about streaming this recording. :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Itullian

Absolutely love this set.


----------



## Rambler

*A Time There Was... - Tony Palmer's Film about Benjamin Britten* on Digital Classics


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Tetsu Inoue: _Fragment Dots_ (2000), A CD likely to drive many listeners insane or to appeal to those who have an open mind as to what constitutes music. Inoue is known nowadays as a practitioner of _Drone Music_, but earlier in his career he was quite experimental, as demonstrated by this work which is comprised of deliberately fragmented, dare one say deconstructed, sounds of many kinds. If you can make it past the first cut, you'll probably be ok; "Cuts and Clicks" sounds like its title, quite like a CD whose layers are compromised or corroded - and likely to provoke disappointment and anguish if not fear. Still, it functions well as a prelude for what is to come. It_ is _interesting; for the curious, experimentalist, or the philosopher of music. On its release, most reviewers commented on how demanding these 'tunes' are - but, honestly, I really enjoy them as background music - fading in and out of my attention just as the fragments and dots themselves are as fleeting and momentary as fireflies.


----------



## Bkeske

Gidon Kremer - Edition Lockenhaus, 2 album set. ECM 1986


----------



## Joe B

Nicolas Braithwaite leading the London Symphony Orchestra in Geoffrey Bush's "Symphony No. 1":










edit: 4 minutes into this and already I have the 'stupid' smile on my face. Bush's music has a level of playfulness which, for me, makes his music quite charming.


----------



## elgar's ghost

En Passant said:


> _I don't think any composer comes close to capturing the sound of their country the way RVW's does. You can almost smell the English countryside when listening_.


Ah, yes - the good old days before organic phosphates, petrol fumes from a million SUVs and the onions from burger vans permeated the air... :lol:


----------



## Chilham

Colin M said:


> Mahler Symphony No. 9. Bernstein, New York (1965)
> 
> Mesmerizing in composition and performance... I particularly like the Waltz like tempo of the second movement. Some complain that his symphonies go onto long. At times I wish they wouldn't end...


Was next on my list, so downloaded, and am listening right now.


----------



## Itullian

These guys rock!


----------



## starthrower

Disc 6: Carnegie Hall December 3, 2001

Berg: Piano Sonata
Beethoven: Appassionata
Liszt: Legendes, No.2
Debussy: excerpts from Images I, II
Ligeti: Etudes II, VI, X
Messiaen: Premiere Communion de la Vierge
Debussy: Etude No.6


----------



## En Passant

elgars ghost said:


> Ah, yes - the good old days before organic phosphates, petrol fumes from a million SUVs and the onions from burger vans permeated the air... :lol:


I long for the days before petrol fumes *Elgar*  :lol:


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Atterberg: Symphony No. 2 in F Major, Op. 6: Ari Rasilainen & Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra. For Saturday symphony. Very enjoyable and well written.










Korngold: Violin Concerto In D, Op. 35. Vilde Frang; James Gaffigan: Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra. Lush and vibrant. The Britten is great too. Recommended.










Bax: Symphony No. 1, 2, 3, 7. Tintagel. Vernon Handley BBC Philharmonic. Bax is always so renewing, especially so these days.










Mahler: Symphony no.7 in E minor: Budapest Festival Orchestra Iván Fischer. Gorgeous recording.










Elgar, Vaughan Williams, Violin Sonatas, The Lark Ascending. Jennifer Pike Martin Roscoe. Beautifully performed, especially the Elgar. The Lark is in an arrangement and it's nice enough but not as satisfying as the orchestral version. Recommended.


----------



## bharbeke

*Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos 3-5*
Kantorow, Kantorow, Tapiola Sinfonietta

No. 5 sounds amazing, and No. 3 is the best I have heard of that work. No. 4 is merely good, and I would recommend the Casadesus/Bernstein/NYPO performance in its place.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Martyn Brabbins leading the BBC Philharmonic and The Huddersfield Choral Society in Cyril Scott's "Symphony No. 3 - The Muses":


----------



## Barbebleu

She Moved Through The Fair - John McCormack and Gerald Moore. Just sublime and heartbreakingly beautiful. If there’s a more perfect piece of music making then I’ve yet to hear it.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 11 - Vernon Handley leading the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Sir Malcolm Arnold's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## 13hm13

Elgar: Symphony No. 1 / Pomp & Circumstance Marches Nos. 1 & 2 / Zinman / BSO.


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven 3 & 5


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 5 - Vernon Handley leading the BBC Philharmonic in Sir Arnold Bax's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in music by Ralph Vaughn Williams:


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

David Oistrakh == Dvorak: Violin Concerto


----------



## Open Book

Brahms - 2nd movement from Cello Sonata #3 in D minor op 108
Beethoven - Cello Sonata #3 in A op 69 
Mendelssohn - Song Without Words Op 109

Played by Yo Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax in a streaming video from the Boston Symphony. 
Recently recorded in a studio of the BSO's summer residence, Tanglewood.

Great performances. 
Lots of talk also, random nerdy chatter from these two longtime collaborators that can be illuminating.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Beach: Piano Quintets

Garrick Ohlsson (piano)

Takács Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Works for orchestra

Brigitte Balleys (narrator), Maria Ewing (soprano), Peter Lloyd (flute)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Claudio Abbado

Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria
La Damoiselle élue
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune


----------



## pianozach

*Post #14,999
*
Actually, I just got home from our live covid-19 cautious performance of The Pirates of Penzance, and found a YouTube version of *Prokofiev*'s *Scythian Suite*, Op 20 performed by Claudio Abado and the *Chicago Symphony*.

Just 'cause.


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano), Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## vincula

Hush! Please do not cough again. The master's at work!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 1

Soloists from Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra

Canzonetta, Op. 19
Giration
La Danseuse Espagnole
Nuit Divine
Pastorale for Wind Quintet
Pastorale Variée, for wind
Piano Quintet in E minor, Op. 41
Pièce for Oboe and Piano
Pièce for violin and piano
Prélude de Concert Pour Basson et Piano
Preludio e Fughetta for Wind
Serenade, Op. 7
Solo de concert for bassoon & piano, Op. 35
Sonata Da Camera for flute, cello & piano, Op. 48
Violin Sonata, Op. 36


----------



## canouro

*Claude Debussy:*
La Mer
Jeux
Le Martyre De Saint Sébastien
Prélude À L'Après-Midi D'Un Faune
Images Pour Orchestre
Trois Nocturnes
Printemps

_Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit_


----------



## Jacck

inspired by the page nr.
Rimsky Korsakov - Shahrzad (Tales of 1001 Nights)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various works with orchestra part one for late morning and afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.1 in C op.15 (1795 - rev. by 1800):
Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat op.19 (bet. 1787-89 - rev. by 1801):
Piano Concerto no.3 in C-minor op.37 (c. 1800):










_Romance no.2_ in F for violin and orchestra op.50 (1798):
_Romance no.1_ in G for violin and orchestra op.40 (1802):








***

(_***_ played by David Oistrakh with the Royal PO conducted by Sir Eugene Goossens)

Symphony no.1 in C op.21 (by 1800):
Symphony no.2 in D op.36 (bet. 1801-02):


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Wanderer Fantasy, Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 & Brahms: Handel Variations

Christopher Park (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra
Christoph Eschenbach

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op. 24
Liszt: Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D664


----------



## HenryPenfold

HenryPenfold said:


> *Allan Pettersson - Symphony No. 13
> Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Christian Lindberg. Bis*


Continuing with more modern music, an altogether different but equally enthralling experience.

*Witold Lutoslawsk*i - Symphony no.4
NDR Symphony Orchestra, Krzysztof Urbański. Hi Res Download. Label: Alpha

There is also a stupendous 'Concerto For Orchestra' and 'Little Suite' (where Kije meets Rite Of Spring!) on this release.


----------



## sonance

John Cage (1912 - 1992)

earlier:

As it is
- Dream (for piano; 1948)
- The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs (words by James Joyce; for voice and closed piano; 1942)
- The Unavailable Memory of (for prepared piano; 1944)
- A Flower (for voice and closed piano; 1950)
- Music for Marcel Duchamp (for prepared piano; 1947)
- Experiences no. 2 (words by e.e.cummings; for voice; 1948)
- A Room (for piano or prepared piano; 1943)
- Three Songs (words by Gertrude Stein; for voice and piano; 1932/33)
- Two Pieces for Piano (1946)
- Five Songs (words by e.e.cummings; for contralto soloist and piano; 1938)
- Prelude for Meditation (for prepared piano; 1944)
- She is Asleep (for voice and prepared piano; 1943)
- Nowth upon nacht (words by James Joyce; for voice and piano; 1984)
- Dream, var.(for piano, 1948??)
Alexei Lubimov, piano, prepared piano; natalia Pschenitschnikova, voice (ecm)










https://www.limelightmagazine.com.a...-is-alexei-lubimov-natalia-pschenitschnikova/


> It's tempting to think of John Cage as the dangerous, if smiling, radical. After all, he did pioneer the prepared piano, welcomed turntables and radios into the concert hall, and scored the most famous four-and-a-half minutes of silence in history. Unlike his close colleague Morton Feldman, however, the musicality of his work is easily overlooked. This haunting recording from ECM reminds us of the colour, precision and sheer beauty of his compositions.


and a musicweb-international review:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Jan13/Cage_AsItIs_2268.htm

now:

Litany for the Whale
- Litany for the Whale (for two equal voices; 1980)
- Aria no. 2 [Solo for Voice 52] (for voice and electronics; 1970)
- Five (for five voices; 1988)
- The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs (words by James Joyce; for voice and closed piano; 1942)
- Solo for Voice 22 (from "Songbooks"; for two voices and electronics; 1970)
- Experiences no. 2 (words by e.e.cummings; for voice; 1948)
- 36 Mesostics re and not re Marcel Duchamp (for two voices and electronics; 1970)
- Aria (for voice; 1958; here: version for six voices and electronics bau Paul Hillier)
- The Year Begins to Be Ripe [Solo for Voice 49] (words by Henry David Thoreau; for voice and closed piano; 1970)
Theatre of Voices/Paul Hiller with Terry Riley (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I decided to make a playlist on Spotify with slow movements from Haydn symphonies (complete version with Adam Fischer). I learned that mr. Haydn switched between 1st, 2nd and 3rd mvt. for the slow one (and sometimes just a slow introduction). Slow is good!


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini: Violin Concertos

Piero Toso (violin)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## En Passant

*Weinberg: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 21* *Mirga Grainyt-Tyla*, *Gidon Kremer*
with the *City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra* & the *Kremerata Baltica*​


----------



## canouro

*Claude Debussy:*
Préludes, Book 1
Préludes, Book 2
Les Soirs Iluminés Par L'Ardeur Du Charbon

_Jean-Efflam Bavouzet_


----------



## adriesba

*Wagner: Tannhäuser (Solti recording)*

View attachment 141072


I love this opera, and I love this recording!

Kollo is no Melchior or Windgassen, but he sings the role well with much expression. So, even though his voice may not be as impressive, the emotion is there. He's a convincing Tannhäuser. As for Dernesch, I do prefer a prettier voice for Elisabeth, but she is not bad. She simply has tough competition. Hans Sotin is a commanding Hermann. The weaker singer is Braun as Wolfram. His vibrato can be annoying at first, but I soon overlooked it. He's not bad or a pain to listen to, but I find myself desiring to hear Weikl or Fischer-Dieskau. Then there is Ludwig as Venus! There is just no adequate comparison. She owns this role, and it is hard to imagine a more beautiful performance than hers. Even if you hate the rest of the performers, you have to hear her. I also appreciate using a children's chorus for the young pilgrims and a boy soprano for the shepherd. Solti conducts with energy, and the orchestra and chorus perform beautifully. The audio is a bit clumsy during the parts with the moving choruses. There is a more noticeable glitch during the very first pilgrims' chorus just as the sound starts to come through both sides. (I listened to the 2018 CD remaster.) The sound quality is very good though, and these little things mean little in the end. Overall, this is a great performance, and I can see why it is so popular. It's quality was evident the first time I heard it, and it is one I continue to come back to.


----------



## vincula

I'm listening to Toscanini's Wagner, Traubel & Melchior. I'm really having a blast, full volume, open doors to the garden! I can feel my lack of popularity around me :lol:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

Earlier:

Beethoven, Piano Concertos Nos 1 & 2 - Paul Lewis, BBC SO, Jiri Belohlavek.










Now:

Buxtehude, Membra Jesu Nostri - Emma Kirkby (soprano), Elin Manahan Thomas (soprano), Michael Chance (counter-tenor), Charles Daniels (tenor) & Peter Harvey (bass), Fretwork & The Purcell Quartet.


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't know much about Gagaku or the band Tokyo Gakuso - is it classical, even? - but I certainly enjoy this CD.


----------



## Rogerx

'Tis too late to be wise

Purcell, Haydn, John Blow

Kitgut Quartet

Blow: Suite in D minor: Ayre
Blow: Suite in D minor: Courante
Blow: Suite No. 2 in D
Blow: Venus and Adonis: Act II Act Tune
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 71 No. 2 in D major
Locke: Consort of four parts: Suite No. 1 in D minor
Locke: Consort of four parts: Suite No. 2 in D major
Locke: Curtain Tune from The Tempest
Purcell: Chacony
Purcell: Chacony in G minor - for Two Violins, Viola and Bass Z730
Purcell: Curtain Tune from Timon of Athens Z632
Purcell: Fairest Isle (from King Arthur)
Purcell: Fantazia 11 in G major, Z. 742
Purcell: Fantazia 4 in G minor, Z. 735
Purcell: Fantazia 5 in B flat major, Z. 736
Purcell: Hornpipe (from King Arthur)
Purcell: Pavan for Three Violins and Bass in G minor - Z752
Purcell: The Tempest: Curtain Tune


----------



## flamencosketches

*Richard Wagner*: Siegfried Idyll. Hans Knappertsbusch, Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## jim prideaux

Norrington and the SWR SO.

Beethoven Symphonies 1 and 2.

As I pointed out earlier I am coming to the conclusion that opinions regarding individual interpretations and performances is a very personal 'issue'. When it comes to this box set of the Norrington cycle that I am currently listening to for the first time I personally find it to be particularly impressive.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I am not sure I have heard of anyone who doesn't. The only criticisms I have seen of it appear to be (by the concerns raised) mistakenly applying a critique of his first set to this second set.


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to Daphnis yesterday in the Les Siecles recording. But I prefer this one among recent recordings that I have heard. A wonderful work.


----------



## Rogerx

Ketèlbey: In a Persian Market etc

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers
John Lanchbery

Bells across the Meadows
Chal romano
In a Chinese Temple Garden
In a Monastery Garden
In a Persian Market
In the Moonlight
In the Mystic Land of Egypt
Sanctuary of the Heart
The Clock and the Dresden Figures


----------



## sonance

John Cage (1912 - 1992), continued

Early Piano Music
- The Seasons (1947)
- Metamorphosis (1938)
- In a Landscape (1948)
- Ophelia (1945)
- Two Pieces for Piano (c. 1935, rev. 1974)
- Quest (1935)
- Two Pieces for Piano (1946)
Herbert Henck, piano (ecm)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B

Hilarion Alfeyev leading the Russian National Orchestra and Moscow Synodal Choir in his "Stabat Mater":










edit: performance and recording are top shelf


----------



## canouro

*Elgar:*
The Kingdom, Op. 51,
Sospiri, Op. 70,
Sursum Corda, Op. 11,

_Margaret Marshall, Felicity Palmer, Arthur Davies, David Wilson-Johnson,
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Richard Hickox_


----------



## Vasks

*Vivaldi - Overture to "L'Incoronazione di Dario" (Scimone/Apex)
Handel - Flute Sonata, Op. 1, No. 5 (Beznosiuk/Hyperion)
J. S. Bach - Harpsichord Partita #3 (Pinnock/Hanssler)
Molter - Concerto for Two Trumpets and Strings, MWV IV:11 (Touvron/RCA)*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Enthusiast said:


> I don't know much about Gagaku or the band Tokyo Gakuso - is it classical, even? - but I certainly enjoy this CD.
> 
> View attachment 141074
> 
> 
> View attachment 141075


'Tis indeed, _Japanese_ Classical music, in fact, some of its oldest.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Thanks. I got the Japanese part!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## cougarjuno

Carter - String Quartets 1 and 5


----------



## En Passant

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> 'Tis indeed, _Japanese_ Classical music, in fact, some of its oldest.


Would Japanese classical music count to the common definition of "Classical Music" I would classify that as coming purely from the European tradition. I could be wrong though certainly don't mind it posted here.

I dated a Japanese girl for a year or two while working there. She was a classical musician but also one of the top Koto players from a long line of Koto players. I wrote some Koto music for her. It's one of my favourite instruments to play although I'm terrible it's such a unique take on what is essentially a harp.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I listened to Daphnis yesterday in the Les Siecles recording. But I prefer this one among recent recordings that I have heard. A wonderful work.
> 
> View attachment 141078


Which disc is this one enthusiast - I can't see the image!


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral works by Arvo Pärt:


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Which disc is this one enthusiast - I can't see the image!


Thanks - I think I have corrected it now, Malx. I was there when I posted it and then it vanished so it might go again: it was the Rotterdam Philharmonic's recording under Nezet-Seguin.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I'm gonna make myself a cuppa and enjoy _Der Schwanendreher_. I remember asking my German-born German prof. long ago what a Schwanendreher is...I'd heard the work on the radio the night before and was mesmerized by it. Anyway, he did not know the word (Swan-turner, literally, the man in medieval times who roasted them on a spit). IMNSHO, it's one of Hindemith's greatest.


----------



## Enthusiast

One of these works (Désintegrations) is this week's listen for the 1980-2000 listening group. This is a disc I regularly return to ... music that talks to me.


----------



## En Passant

Malx said:


> Which disc is this one enthusiast - I can't see the image!


Here you are:













​


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11, etc.

The Baltimore Symphony, David Zinman

Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
First Essay for Orchestra Op. 12
Music for a Scene from Shelley, Op. 7
Overture to The School for Scandal, Op. 5
Second Essay for Orchestra, Op. 17
Symphony No. 1, Op. 9


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

En Passant said:


> Would Japanese classical music count to the common definition of "Classical Music" I would classify that as coming purely from the European tradition. I could be wrong though certainly don't mind it posted here.


Per the _New Grove_, _Classical_ is a "a term which...has been applied to a wide variety of music from different cultures." So, musicologically speaking, there's precedence and legitimacy. The key word in your question actually is _common_; many (Euro-centric) listeners might not commonly have thought about other cultures' music in such terms. Speaking personally, I think it's a worthwhile thing that they do.


----------



## En Passant

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Per the _New Grove_, _Classical_ is a "a term which...has been applied to a wide variety of music from different cultures." So, musicologically speaking, there's precedence and legitimacy. The key word in your question actually is _common_; many (Euro-centric) listeners might not commonly have thought about other cultures' music in such terms. Speaking personally, I think it's a worthwhile thing that they do.


True I blame Amazon actually I listen to a lot of what they class as "World Music" or 'Traditional". This is how it's often referred to on the radio and in magazines these days to. That was just laziness on my part I appreciate your reply.


----------



## Plague

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Münchner Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache


----------



## 13hm13

Florent Schmitt (1870-1958): La tragédie de Salomé

Les Ballets Russes - Vol.3 - Debussy, Schmitt, Stravinsky - Cambreling


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Plague said:


> View attachment 141090
> 
> 
> Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
> 
> Münchner Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache


Oh, I need to hear this! Thanks.


----------



## En Passant

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Oh, I need to hear this! Thanks.


I thought the same I just checked it's on *Spotify* if you have access to it.


----------



## Bkeske

From a box set of all Williams symphonies...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Orchestral works*


----------



## Itullian

Beauty and charm personified


----------



## Enthusiast

It is strange but until a couple of years ago I didn't greatly like Messiaen - a failing I have put right with some inspired energy since then - but, before that and when I was a teenager, I did have a two LP copy of this work (the Dorati, I think) and found it fascinating. I can still remember parts of it from then and every time I hear it now it takes me back.


----------



## Dimace

The classical among the classics. The legendary 1963 circle. *Beethoven & Karajan at their very best.* A must recording (here 7XLPs, DG, 1963)


----------



## Bkeske

A change of pace.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

Philips Duo CDs rock! I've picked up half a dozen recently.


----------



## Eramire156

*Wagner and Stokowski*

*Richard Wagner
Wesendonck" Lieder - selections 
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - Preludes Acts 1 & 3
Parsifal - Act 1 Prelude / Good Friday Spell / Act 3 Symphonic Synthesis 









Helen Traubel

Leopold Stokowski 
Philadelphia Orchestra*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Notations for Piano; Scriabin, Poem of Ecstasy*


----------



## Joe B

Clifford Panton and Jason Alfred performing music by William Grant Still:


----------



## Bkeske

A wonderful collection


----------



## En Passant

*Richard Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra / Till Eulenspiegels / Don Juan / Salome (DG The Originals)* - *Herbert von Karajan* with the *Berliner Philharmonic*​


----------



## Malx

James MacMillan, Into the Ferment - BBC Philharmonic, James MacMillan +
James MacMillan, The Quickening - The Hilliard Ensemble, City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus and Youth Chorus & BBC Philharmonic, James MacMillan.

Two works that are new to me, both will require another listen when my concentration is at a better level. My initial reaction is that the entirely orchestral piece 'Into the Ferment' is the one I prefer but we all know that first impressions aren't always reliable.

(via Qobuz)


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


>


I've been thinking of buying this set for the past two weeks.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> I've been thinking of buying this set for the past two weeks.


Its a very good buy. The sound is excellent and so is Uchida.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7
*

In honor of Fricsay's birthday.


----------



## Joe B

James DePreist leading the Oregon Symphony in Benjamin Lees's "Passacaglia for Orchestra" and Michael Daugherty's "Hell's Angels":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141108


*Frédéric Chopin*

Nocturnes 1-21

Maria João Pires, piano

1996


----------



## senza sordino

Vieuxtemps Violin Concerto #4 (from 1850) and Violin Concerto #5 (from 1861), Ravel Tzigane (from 1924), Saint Saens Havanaise. Good stuff. I haven't listened to this CD in a few years, that's an oversight on my part.









Saint Saint Symphony no 3 (from 1886) and Carnival of the Animals (from 1886)









Saint Saens Piano Trios 1 (from 1863) and 2 (from 1882)









Franck Symphony in Dm (from 1888), Roussel Symphony no 3 (1930)









Roussel (1902 rev 1927), Debussy (1880 but lost until 1982) and Faure (from 1923) Piano Trios. Fantastic. You have probably remember me playing this disk and displaying it here many times, I just can't get enough of the Roussel Piano Trio.


----------



## adriesba

Eramire156 said:


> *Richard Wagner
> Wesendonck" Lieder - selections
> Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - Preludes Acts 1 & 3
> Parsifal - Act 1 Prelude / Good Friday Spell / Act 3 Symphonic Synthesis
> 
> View attachment 141097
> 
> 
> Helen Traubel
> 
> Leopold Stokowski
> Philadelphia Orchestra*


Ooh! Helen Traubel and Wagner! How is that recording?


----------



## Rambler

*Philip Glass: Glass Masters* on Sony









Discs 1 & 2 from this 3 CD set.

I don't have much Glass in my collection. Undeniably attractive in many ways, with rapid figurations in static repetitive structures. I'm not exactly that enthused to expand my Glass collection - but who knows. I find John Adams rather more appealing to my taste.


----------



## En Passant

Itullian said:


> Its a very good buy. The sound is excellent and so is Uchida.


I can't see any of the pictures you post. Anyone know the reasons for that?


----------



## Bkeske

Neither can I on my iPad. Was going to ask the same thing.


----------



## En Passant

Bkeske said:


> Neither can I on my iPad. Was going to ask the same thing.


Also on an iPad Pro I wonder if this is the cause.


----------



## vincula

A bit of a rarity. Tender is the night...









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bkeske

Grabbing a few of my box sets today....symphonies 6&7


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich-Symphonies 5 and 9.

Nelsons and the BSO.


----------



## Bkeske

En Passant said:


> Also on an iPad Pro I wonder if this is the cause.


Wondered the same. Lately I've has some issues with the newest Safari on my Mac not displaying things correctly on some sites. Not sure if Safari within the iOS Is also having 'issues'.


----------



## D Smith

Bkeske said:


> Wondered the same. Lately I've has some issues with the newest Safari on my Mac not displaying things correctly on some sites. Not sure if Safari within the iOS Is also having 'issues'.


I can't see them either. Perhaps Itullian might consider writing out the name of the work and the performer for his contributions to this thread.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

D Smith said:


> I can't see them either. Perhaps Itullian might consider writing out the name of the work and the performer for his contributions to this thread.


Nor can I........


----------



## Rambler

*Gorecki: Kleines Requiem Fur Eine Polka; Harpsichord Concerto; Good Night* on nonesuch


----------



## Itullian

Love this set


----------



## En Passant

Rambler said:


> *Gorecki: Kleines Requiem Fur Eine Polka; Harpsichord Concerto; Good Night* on nonesuch
> 
> View attachment 141116
> 
> 
> View attachment 141117


Great recording I recently started listening to a lot of Górecki. I was disappointed with his last symphony though. The Copernican symphony his best work in my opinion.


----------



## Chilham

Handel: Messiah

Trevor Pinnock

English Consort & Choir


----------



## Chilham

Itullian said:


> Love this set


nope. Nothing for me either. Can never see Itullian's pics.


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in music by Benjamin Britten:


----------



## adriesba

I can see Itullian's pictures just fine. Not sure what's going on here if some can see them and some can't.


----------



## Bkeske

Back to some vinyl....starting with Symphonies 1&2, and maybe more....Netherlands pressing









Edit: Playing 3&4 as well. This is a very nice set.


----------



## D Smith

Recent and current listening all Brahms, all outstanding albums.

Brahms: Violin Sonatas Tasmin Little, Piers Lane










Brahms: Cello Sonatas. Marie-Elisabeth Hecker, Martin Helmchen










Brahms: Symphonies 1 2 3. Karajan Berlin (60's)










Brahms: Violin Concerto, Double Concerto. Tianwa Yang Gabriel Schwabe. Wit, Deutches Symphonie Orchester Berlin.










Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2. Helene Grimaud, Nelsons Vienna.


----------



## Joe B

Bryden Thomson leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Bohuslav Martinu's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Guest

View attachment 141121

Edward Elgar
Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski - Conductor
Nicola Benedetti - Violin


----------



## flamencosketches

adriesba said:


> I can see Itullian's pictures just fine. Not sure what's going on here if some can see them and some can't.


Yeah I've never had trouble seeing Itullian's posts, on neither my Macbook nor iPhone.


----------



## Bkeske

flamencosketches said:


> Yeah I've never had trouble seeing Itullian's posts, on neither my Macbook nor iPhone.


Well, very strange indeed.


----------



## Itullian

That's strange friends. i use Chrome and i see it fine


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Itullian said:


> That's strange friends. i use Chrome and i see it fine


If it helps, I can see this one but not your other ones.


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Berliner Philharmonkier in Anton Bruckner's "Symphony No. 9":


----------



## Bkeske

Playing Sonata 8, Sonata in E flat minor, and Sonata's 9 &10. VOX 1972.


----------



## Bkeske

Allegro Con Brio said:


> If it helps, I can see this one but not your other ones.


Same here, that displayed fine.


----------



## Itullian

Bkeske said:


> Same here, that displayed fine.


Beats me. I'm doing the same thing.


----------



## starthrower

Great Nelson Mass in this set!


----------



## Itullian

Bkeske said:


> Same here, that displayed fine.


BTW, that Debussy box is fantastic.


----------



## Bkeske

Itullian said:


> BTW, that Debussy box is fantastic.


Yes it is. One of my favorite recent purchases, by a long shot.


----------



## Bkeske

More piano....reissue of the 1964 release.


----------



## geralmar

1992

Another "Opera Without Words" disc, this time an hour of selections from conductor Andre Kostelanetz's back catalogue of Columbia recordings from the 1950s and '60s. (Several selections sounded suspiciously monophonic). The CD was comfortable newspaper reading background music until I got the last cut, a zippy Largo Al Factotum from Rossini's Marriage of Figaro. I really must investigate that opera. Although Sony is coy about the orchestra, a number of Kostelanetz's Columbia recordings were with the New York Philharmonic and I wouldn't be surprised... .


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Moonlight Sonata

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

Allegretto in C minor,WoO 53
Andante in C major
Bagatelle in C major, WoO56
Bagatelle in C minor, WoO52
Bagatelles (7), Op. 33
Piano Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 14 No. 2
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 'Moonlight'
Variations (32) on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80

Gramophone Magazine Awards Issue 2018

He conveys the jokiness of the second piece (probably intended as a scherzo for Op. 10 No. 1) without labouring the point, while the fourth contrasts a quiet playfulness, sudden outbreaks of ire and an otherworldly dreaminess…The G major Sonata, Op. 14 No. 2, also suits Kolesnikov well…And he gives a sparkling account of the playful and perky finale, if not quite finding the level of wit of, say Richard Goode.


----------



## Open Book

Watching a video of Seiji Ozawa's last performance conducting the Boston Symphony as music director, in July 2002.

Berlioz “Symphonie fantastique,” Episode from the life of an artist, Opus 14
Beethoven - Fantasia for Piano, Orchestra, and Chorus in C Minor Op 80
Randall Thompson - “Alleluia”

Peter Serkin, piano
Christine Goerke, soprano
Cynthia Haymon, soprano
Zheng Cao, mezzo-soprano
Vinson Cole, tenor
Anthony Dean Griffey, tenor
Paul Plishka, bass
Tanglewood Festival Chorus, John Oliver, conductor

The music resonates even more on such an occasion. I have even had an epiphany with the Berlioz, a work I have never much connected with in the past; now I want to hear more.

Another observation: the second soprano in the Beethoven has very little to do.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphony no 2

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Dimace

Bkeske said:


> Playing Sonata 8, Sonata in E flat minor, and Sonata's 9 &10. VOX 1972.
> 
> View attachment 141122


My third choice after Ruth and Roberto and certainly in the same level with Vladimir. The Freiburger is an excellent pianist and this recording is one of the four or five someone must have, so he can say that is ok with the Alexander and his sonatas. (super balanced performance, good sound).


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 & Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

BBC Music Magazine January 2006

…Claudio Abbado…springs the Schubertian innocence of Mahler's opening movement with even more delicacy than he did in his 1977 Vienna Philharmonic recording; and the chamber-musical miracle of players listening to each other reaches its apogee in the coda of the scherzo's finely-woven phantasmagoria.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 & D935

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 2

Soloists from Luxemberg Philharmonic Orchestra

Caprice for Piano and Cello, Op. 16
Expansion for Cello and Piano, Op. 21
Flute Sonata, Op. 36
Impromptu-caprice, Op. 9
Introduction et variations sur une ronde populaire, for saxophone quartet
Piano Trio, Op. 45
Sonate pour violoncelle et piano en Fa# mineur (en une partie) Op. 46 (1919), à André Hekking
Trois Pièces en Trio
Variations libres et Finale, Op. 51
Violin Sonata, Op. 36
Voyage au pays de tendre


----------



## Shosty

Before:








Alexander von Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 3 
Schoenberg Quartet

And now:








William Grant Still - In Memoriam: The Colored Soldiers who died for Democracy, Africa

Fort Smith Symphony, John Jeter


----------



## sonance

John Cage (1912 - 1992), continued

- 44 Harmonies from Apartment House 1776 (1976; arr. for string quartet by Irvine Arditti, 1999/2000)
- Cheap Imitation (for solo violin; 1977)
Arditti Quartet; Irvine Arditti (mode; 2 CDs)


----------



## Chilham

Bkeske said:


> Same here, that displayed fine.


Yep. That one displayed fine for me too.

Spooky.


----------



## Shosty

Heitor Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Nos. 1, 4, 5, 6


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, 'Eroica Variations' - Emil Gilels.

Followed by: Respighi, Concerto in modo misolidio - Geoffrey Tozer (piano), BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various works with orchestra part two for late morning and afternoon.

Orchestral music for the ballet _The Creatures of Prometheus_ op.43 (1801):










Concerto in C for violin, cello and piano op.56 (1804):








***

(*** performed by Wolfgang Schneiderhan, Pierre Fourniere and Géza Anda with the Berlin RSO conducted by Ferenc Fricsay)

Symphony no.3 [_Eroica_] in E-flat op.55 (1805):










Symphony no.4 in B-flat op.60 (1806):










Piano Concerto no.4 in G op.58 (bet. 1805-06):


----------



## Rogerx

The Beethoven Connection

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet plays Sonatas by Clementi, Dussek, Hummel & Wölfl

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Sonata in A major Op. 50 No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 24 Op. 61 in F sharp minor 'Elegie Harmonique'
Piano Sonata in F minor Op. 20
Piano Sonata Op. 33 No. 3 in E major


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 2


----------



## Enthusiast

Seeing the Ragazze Quartet mentioned in another thread reminded me of this: a lengthy "In C" and a shorter piece that sounds more like modern jazz than classical music.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Octet in F major, D803

The Fibonacci Sequence: Jack Liebeck (violin), Helen Paterson (violin), Yuko Inoue (viola), Benjamin Hughes (cello), Duncan McTier (double bass), Julian Farrell (clarinet), Stephen Stirling (horn), Richard Skinner (bassoon)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still my Haydn slow symphony mvt. playlist. At no. 49 now. Will probably rebel against slow music in the car soon with some METAL


----------



## Enthusiast

After the frequently frantic Terry Riley disc I needed to chill!


----------



## sonance

John Cage (1912 - 1992), continued

- Complete music for prepared piano
Giancarlo Simonacci, prepared piano; Ars Ludi Lab [percussions]; Orchestra V. Galilei/Nicola Paszkowski (brilliant; 3 CDs)


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Cello Concerto and other works

Kian Soltani (cello), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim

Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Four Songs, Op. 82: No. 1, 'Leave Me Alone'
Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 1
Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'
Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5

Kian Soltani (cello), Gunter Ribke (work arranger), Lothar Niefin (work arranger)
Staatskapelle Berlin, Cellists
Recorded: 2020-01-07
Recording Venue: Berlin

Second spin


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

CD 1

"The best of Janet Baker"


----------



## Vasks

_Playing records today_

*Gliere - Solemn Overture (Svetlanov/Melodiya)
Prokofiev - Symphony #5 (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


>


I won't engage in conspiracy theories about your disappearing images (though I wouldn't rule out the Illuminati or David Hurwitz), I was unaware of this box set. Thanks for the heads-up. As one reviewer said, "For less than the cost of dinner and a movie, Ciccolini's Debussy provides ample food for thought."

Are the liner notes in English?


----------



## En Passant

*Mozart: Flute And Harp Concerto* - *Berliner Philharmoniker, 
Radio Symphonie Orchester Berlin *​


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141140


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, op. 83

Nelson Freire, piano
Gewandhausorchester
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

2006


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Impromptus D899 & D935
> 
> Murray Perahia (piano)


My favorite recording of a favorite Schubert work.


----------



## Rogerx

Clarinet Concertos dedicated to Benny Goodman

Arnold: Clarinet Concerto No. 2, Op. 115
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Hindemith: Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui


----------



## Helgi

*String Quartets: Mozart K. 645 and Schubert D. 804*
Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Dowland songs and a Britten guitar work (based on a Dowland theme) make for an enjoyable programme.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I'm so suggestible...some Roussel postings here inspired this listening:


----------



## Plague

Agnes Baltsa - Songs My Country Taught Me

Agnes Baltsa, Athens Experimental Orchestra, Stavros Xarthos


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould: Beethoven Sonata No. 29, op. 106 "Hammerklavier." CBC broadcast recording (mono).


----------



## millionrainbows

Enthusiast said:


> Some Dowland songs and a Britten guitar work (based on a Dowland theme) make for an enjoyable programme.
> 
> View attachment 141141
> 
> 
> View attachment 141144


As usual, _killer_ cover art.


----------



## canouro

*Jan Dismas Zelenka - Sub Olea Pacis Et Palma Virtutis*
_Musica Florea, Musica Aeterna, Ensemble Philidor, Boni Pueri Soloists, Marek Štryncl ‎_









*Jan Dismas Zelenka ‎- Missa Dei Filii, Litaniæ Laurentanæ*
_Nancy Argenta, Michael Chance, Christoph Prégardien, Gordon Jones, 
Tafelmusik, Kammerchor Stuttgart, Frieder Bernius_


----------



## En Passant

Plague said:


> View attachment 141142
> 
> 
> Agnes Baltsa - Songs My Country Taught Me
> 
> Agnes Baltsa, Athens Experimental Orchestra, Stavros Xarthos


Thank you for the link.


----------



## Shosty

Einojuhani Rautavaara - A Soldier's Mass (also called Military Mass), Octet for Winds, and Hymnus from the album above.

Finnish Brass Symphony, Hannu Lintu
Pasi Pirinen (trumpet)


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Violin Concertos

Alina Ibragimova (violin)

State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia 'Evgeny Svetlanov', Vladimir Jurowski

Presto Recording of the Week
29th May 2020
Record of the Week
Record Review
6th June 2020
Record of the Week
Recording of the Week
BBC Music Magazine
July 2020
Recording of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
July 2020
Editor's Choice
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
July/August 2020
Nouveauté


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Faster than most (but not as fast as Menuhin or Dausgaard), Norrington's Schubert 9th (or 8th if you prefer).


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 4 x 2

Firstly Bernstein's DG Concertgebouw recording featuring a boy soprano in the final movement. Followed by Michael Gielen's recording from the Vol. 6 of the Gielen Edition box.

I hadn't listened to the DG Bernstein recording for a very long time preferring the earlier NYPO recording and frankly listening to it again just reinforced my memories. For me this is at times just too saccharine - in my opinion Bernstein overdoes his 'heart on the sleeve' emotional response to the detriment of the Symphony. 
The Gielen recording is almost identical in timings but somehow he lets Mahler's emotions flow from the piece not his own - well thats how I hear the difference.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian

More Uchida Schubert


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Think I'll continue with Roussel today and try something I've never done before: listen to all four of his symphonies in a single day. Wonder if that might be Guinnessable? As in world record? Less impressive feats have certainly been recorded in that book...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141154


*Johannes Brahms*

Serenade No. 1 in D major, op. 11
Serenade No. 2 in A major, op. 16

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

1999


----------



## Knorf

*J.S. Bach*: Cantatas, BWV 94, 168, and 105
Katharine Fuge, Daniel Taylor, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey 
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Continuing my personal Bach Cantatas pilgrimage, the Ninth Sunday after Trinity. I'm a day late, but I'm not religious at all, so who cares; it's really just a way for me to pace myself through listening to all of the cantatas.


----------



## Chilham

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Otto Klemperer

Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## starthrower

Liszt minus the bombast. Some beautiful playing from Brendel, and the late Zoltan Kocsis.


----------



## Enthusiast

Just the Tallis Fantasia from this:









and then Prokofiev's 5th symphony in a performance I have always enjoyed as much as any:


----------



## Malx

Some Elgar from the Halle under Mark Elder:


----------



## Joe B

Just a little earlier - Michael Kibblewhite leading The London Philharmonic, Hertfordshire Chorus, East London Chorus, and Harlow Chorus in Sir Arthur Bliss's "Morning Heroes":


----------



## En Passant

My idol growing up​


----------



## Malx

En Passant said:


> View attachment 141161
> 
> 
> My idol growing up​


Bach or Richter


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various works with orchestra part three for tonight. Hoping to take my mind off the humid weather here which is kicking the c**p out of me, quite honestly.

Violin Concerto in D op.61 (1806):








***

(*** performed by Wolfgang Schneiderhan with the Berlin PO conducted by Eugen Jochum)

_Leonore no.2_ - first version of the overture for orchestra from the opera of the same name op.72a (bet. 1804-05):
_Leonore no.3_ - second version of the overture for orchestra from the opera of the same name op.72b (1806):
_Leonore no.1_ - third version of the overture for orchestra from the opera of the same name op.138 (1807):
_Coriolan_ - overture for orchestra after the tragedy by Heinrich Joseph von Collin op.62 (1807):










_Mass_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.86 (1807):










Symphony no.5 in C-minor op.67 (bet. 1807-08):










Symphony no.6 [_Pastoral_] in F op.68 (bet. 1807-08):


----------



## En Passant

Malx said:


> Bach or Richter


Both :lol:

Limit


----------



## Rambler

*Officium* Jan Garbarek (saxophone) and The Hilliard Ensemble on ECM New Series









Early vocal music with an improvised Jazz saxophone. Works quite well. Nice for a change.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Le Sacre du Printemps_
Philharmonia Orchestra, Igor Markevitch

Talking about this over in another thread made me want to hear it again. It's just such an _awesome_ performance, blood-pumping and incisive, still making an impact 60 years later as one of the best recordings of this piece, ever.


----------



## Bkeske

Dimace said:


> My third choice after Ruth and Roberto and certainly in the same level with Vladimir. The Freiburger is an excellent pianist and this recording is one of the four or five someone must have, so he can say that is ok with the Alexander and his sonatas. (super balanced performance, good sound).


Agreed. Recording of the piano is so hard to get right, but they got it right on this one. The performances meet the same expectation. To be honest, I'm not a huge fan of piano sonata's, but these albums are an exception for me.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with five by Benjamin Britten conducting the English Chamber Orchestra, (with some filler by Neville Marriner and St. Martin-in-the-Fields:

1. *Bach*: _Brandenburg Concertos #1-4_ (Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra)
2. *Bach*: _Brandenburg Concertos #5 & 6_ (Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra); *Bach*: _Concerto for Violin and Oboe_; _Flute Concerto_ (Neville Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields featuring in-house musicians as soloists: Carmel Kaine, violin, Tess Miller, oboe, William Bennet, flute, Christopher Hogwood and Nicholas Kreamer, continuo)
3. *Mozart*: _Piano Concertos # 20 & 27 _(Clifford Curzon, piano/Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra)
4. *Britten*: _Piano Concerto_; _Violin Concerto_ (Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra w/Sviatoslav Richter, piano on _Piano Concerto_, and Mark Lubotsky, violin, on _Violin Concerto_)
5. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #14_; *Britten*: _Nocturne_ (Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra w/Galina Vishnevskaya and Mark Reszetin, soloists on _Symphony #14_, and Peter Pears, soloist, on _Nocturne_)

Even though the English composer Britten isn't known as much for his skills as a conductor, I'd say that his rendition of Bach's _Brandenburg Concertos_ are my favorites; un-HIP, straight-forward, but elegant, with that certain touch of English regality. The recording of Shostakovich's _Symphony #14_ (dedicated to Britten) uses the same soloists that premiered the work in the Soviet Union with Mstislav Rostropovich as conductor, and is also my favorite version of the symphony. While Britten and Cliff Curzon hold their own in the Mozart piano concertos, Britten's recordings of his own works set the standard, especially in that they were each composed for the the featured soloists.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Gammelnorsk romanse med variasjoiner*


----------



## Bkeske

I've been trying to snag this two CD set for some time now, but waited for a reasonable cost. Finally got one, and showed up in the mail today from the UK.


----------



## Itullian

Uchida Mozart piano concertos


----------



## Joe B

James DePreist leading the Oregon Symphony in music by Erich Wolfgang Korngold:










*The Sea Hawk
Symphony in F-Sharp*

I love the emotional range Korngold covers in "The Sea Hawk". From a swashbuckling opening to a lovely, incredibly sweet melody, and then back again. Korngold does it all as natural as can be.


----------



## Rambler

*American Spectrum* Branford Marsalis, Branford Marsalis Quartet, North Carolina Symphony conducted by Grant Llewellyn on BIS









Modern (but not avant-garde) American music.

- Michael Daugherty - Sunset Strip
- John Williams - Escapades
- Ned Rorem - Lions ( A Dream)
- Christopher Rouse - Friandises


----------



## Joe B

^^^
I really like the few pieces of music I have by Michael Daugherty. He is someone I should explore further.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANSONS
*Alexander Agricola*
Fretwork - viols
Michael Chance - countertenor
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Itullian

Haydn, Dorati symphonies 51, 52,53


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams - Absolute Jest & Grand Pianola Music * San Francisco Symphony on SFS media









Two works here with Beethoven connections.

Absolute Jest (conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas) is a John Adams riff on Beethoven motives (mainly from the Late String Quartets.

Grand Pianola Music (conducted by the composer) is an early work, partly inspired by the piano writing in the Beethoven piano concertos.

Great fun, if not particularly emotionally involving.


----------



## Joe B

Julien Chauvin leading Le Concert De La Loge with Sandrine Piau:


----------



## starthrower

*Beethoven piano sonata no.12 by Louis Lortie.* I need some more recordings of this one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3
*

Jochum and the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## En Passant

Joe B said:


> ^^^
> I really like the few pieces of music I have by Michael Daugherty. He is someone I should explore further.


This is the first time I've come across him. Guess I know what I'm doing tomorrow after work. :lol: If I find anything I think is worth listening to I'll be sure to let you know Joe thank you.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> I've been trying to snag this two CD set for some time now, but waited for a reasonable cost. Finally got one, and showed up in the mail today from the UK.
> 
> View attachment 141168


IMVHO, this is a stonkingly good set. I was always impressed (read surprised!) by MTT's choice of repertoire here. Can I be a little nosey and ask what you paid? (it'll set you back over 30 notes, right now*)

*£s from the river people


----------



## Joe B

En Passant said:


> This is the first time I've come across him. Guess I know what I'm doing tomorrow after work. :lol: If I find anything I think is worth listening to I'll be sure to let you know Joe thank you.


I've got "Dream Machines", "Trail of Tears", "Reflections on the Mississippi", "Philadelphia Stories for Orchestra", and "Hell's Angels".
It is only a fraction of his output, but I like them all. Have fun running him to ground.


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: String Quartet No. 4
Emerson String Quartet

This week's selection in the quartet listening thread.

This is still definitively one of the greatest Bartók recordings ever made, a clear reference choice and one that set a new high standard for quartet performances.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Béla Bartók*: String Quartet No. 4
> Emerson String Quartet
> 
> This week's selection in the quartet listening thread.
> 
> This is still definitively one of the greatest Bartók recordings ever made, a clear reference choice and one that set a new high standard for quartet performances.


A long time favourite of mine, but the competition is fierce ............


----------



## starthrower

No.12


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> A long time favourite of mine, but the competition is fierce ............


That is certainly true!

I'm in a Bartók mood now. So:

*Béla Bartók*: Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
Franz Schindlbeck & Jan Schlichte, percussion
GrauSchumacher Piano Duo (Andreas Grau, Götz Schumacher)


----------



## Bkeske

HenryPenfold said:


> IMVHO, this is a stonkingly good set. I was always impressed (read surprised!) by MTT's choice of repertoire here. Can I be a little nosey and ask what you paid? (it'll set you back over 30 notes, right now*)
> 
> *£s from the river people


Paid $16 US shipped. Quite a good deal. It is used, but in good shape.

I had listened to it on Tidal, but always prefer physical media.

I agree, it is a great set, and a great addition to my collection.


----------



## Joe B

Walter Weller leading the national Orchestra of Belgium in Josef Suk's "Symphony No. 2 (Asrael)":


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms - Cleveland Orchestra • George Szell ‎- Symphony No. 4 • Academic Festival Overture • Tragic Overture


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner - Symphony No.3 (ed.1876 77) - Gielen


----------



## Bkeske

Volume 10 German pressing


----------



## Itullian

Opus 20 4, 5, 6


----------



## Rogerx

*August 11th -1933 Tamas Vasary*



Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos 22-23-3

Geza Anda (piano and director)

Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise D911

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano), James Levine (piano)
Recorded: 1986-12
Recording Venue: Brahms-Saal Musikverein, Vienna


----------



## Itullian

4, 5, 6, 7


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 77/99
David Oistrakh
Philharmonia Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky

Live recording from Edinburgh, 7 September 1962


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto

and works by Chausson and Ravel

Ginette Neveu (violin), Jean Neveu (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Issay Alexandrovich Dobrowen


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rambler said:


> *John Adams - Absolute Jest & Grand Pianola Music * San Francisco Symphony on SFS media
> 
> View attachment 141174
> 
> 
> Two works here with Beethoven connections.
> 
> Absolute Jest (conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas) is a John Adams riff on Beethoven motives (mainly from the Late String Quartets.
> 
> Grand Pianola Music (conducted by the composer) is an early work, partly inspired by the piano writing in the Beethoven piano concertos.
> 
> Great fun, if not particularly emotionally involving.


Everything has not to be always emotional or deep to be enjoyed.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No.1 In C Minor, Op.68/Variations on a Theme by Haydn, Op. 56a
Wiener Philharmoniker
Istvan Kertesz


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Michael Spyres (Faust), Joyce DiDonato (Marguerite), Nicolas Courjal (Méphistophélès), Alexandre Duhamel (Brander)

Coro Gulbenkian, Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, John Nelson

Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
November 2019
Nouveauté
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Recording of the Week
22nd November 2019
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2019
Nominee - Female Singer of the Year (DiDonato)
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Female Singer of the Year (DiDonato)


----------



## Bourdon

*Smetana*

Má Vlast complete


----------



## Shosty

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor Op. 67

Teodor Currentzis, Musicaeterna


----------



## Bourdon

*Scott Joplin*

The old LP and a CD with the same music and more.


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi:* Op.9 - "La cetra" 
_I Musici, Heinz Holliger, Salvatore Accardo, Felix Ayo, Severino Gazzelloni_









*Concerto veneziano*
Vivaldi: Concerto For Violin, Strings ("in due cori") And 2 Harpsichords In B-Flat Major, RV 583
Vivaldi: Concerto For Violin, Strings And Harpsichord In E Minor, RV 278 
Locatelli: Violin Concerto Op.3, No.9
Tartini: Violin Concerto In A, D.96

_Venice Baroque Orchestra, Andrea Marcon, Giuliano Carmignola
_


----------



## Enthusiast

Coach G said:


> Today I loaded the CD player with five by Benjamin Britten conducting the English Chamber Orchestra, (with some filler by Neville Marriner and St. Martin-in-the-Fields:
> 
> 1. *Bach*: _Brandenburg Concertos #1-4_ (Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra)
> 2. *Bach*: _Brandenburg Concertos #5 & 6_ (Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra); *Bach*: _Concerto for Violin and Oboe_; _Flute Concerto_ (Neville Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields featuring in-house musicians as soloists: Carmel Kaine, violin, Tess Miller, oboe, William Bennet, flute, Christopher Hogwood and Nicholas Kreamer, continuo)
> 3. *Mozart*: _Piano Concertos # 20 & 27 _(Clifford Curzon, piano/Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra)
> 4. *Britten*: _Piano Concerto_; _Violin Concerto_ (Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra w/Sviatoslav Richter, piano on _Piano Concerto_, and Mark Lubotsky, violin, on _Violin Concerto_)
> 5. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #14_; *Britten*: _Nocturne_ (Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra w/Galina Vishnevskaya and Mark Reszetin, soloists on _Symphony #14_, and Peter Pears, soloist, on _Nocturne_)
> 
> Even though the English composer Britten isn't known as much for his skills as a conductor, I'd say that his rendition of Bach's _Brandenburg Concertos_ are my favorites; un-HIP, straight-forward, but elegant, with that certain touch of English regality. The recording of Shostakovich's _Symphony #14_ (dedicated to Britten) uses the same soloists that premiered the work in the Soviet Union with Mstislav Rostropovich as conductor, and is also my favorite version of the symphony. While Britten and Cliff Curzon hold their own in the Mozart piano concertos, Britten's recordings of his own works set the standard, especially in that they were each composed for the the featured soloists.


Britten may (or may not) have been so well known as a conductor but, aside from his hard to improve upon recordings of his own works, nearly all the recordings he made of other composers' music (including Elgar's Dream of Gerontius, Bach's St John Passion, Schumann's Faust Scenes) are noted classics. As a pianist accompanist he also excelled. He was a giant.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various works with orchestra part four for this morning and early afternoon. Can't say I'm too keen on that (cropped) painting of LvB by Lucien Lévy-Dhurmer on the _Egmont_ sleeve - the texture has been so distorted it looks like poor Ludo's head is in a cryonics tank.

_Egmont_ - overture and incidental music for the play by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe for speaker, soprano and orchestra op.84 (bet. 1809-10):










Piano Concerto no.5 [_Emperor_] in E-flat op.73 (bet. 1809-10):








***

(*** performed by Wilhelm Kempff with the Berlin PO conducted by Ferdinand Leitner)

_König Stephan_ - musical commemoration for mixed choir and orchestra op.117 [Texts: August von Kotzebue] (1811):










_Die Ruinen von Athen_ - overture for orchestra from the incidental music for the play by August von Kotzebue op.113 (1811):
_Fidelio_ - overture for orchestra from the opera of the same name op.72 (1814):










Symphony no.7 in A op.92 (bet. 1811-12):
Symphony no.8 in F op.93 (1812):


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> Paid $16 US shipped. Quite a good deal. It is used, but in good shape.
> 
> I had listened to it on Tidal, but always prefer physical media.
> 
> I agree, it is a great set, and a great addition to my collection.


That's a very good price for a hard to get recording, not forgetting that it's 2 CDs. Space has forced me into downloads (which I'm a fan of now), but with certain recordings I must have hard copy.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Grieg: Piano Concertos

Géza Anda (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Mozart: Clarinet Quintets.
Karl Leister, Bernd Gellerman, Bernhard Hartog, Wolfram Christ, Jörg Baumann;


----------



## mikeh375

Two of the 20thC's 'B's'

Babbit 4tet no6 today and plenty of water as it's sweltering here in the UK. Warning, it's not for those whose ears are of a delicate disposition.






finishing with this...always pretty cool through headphones and the vocalists are excellent.....


----------



## Enthusiast

Hartmann's 2nd quartet -









then (it follows the Hartmann quite well and is even longer) Riley's Salome - Dances for Peace (a work of nearly 2 hours)


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in some of his own music:









*Stabat Mater
Let Fall the Windows of Mine Eyes
Between Eternity and Time
Beata Es, Virgo Maria
Lux Benigna
Ave*

If anyone is interested in exploring Paul Mealor's music, I DO NOT recommend this disc as your first purchase. I purchased this so I could experience Mealor directing his "Stabat Mater" and to get the other pieces on the disc which I have never found anywhere else. This is a great 'filler' disc for a collection of his music, but the performance of the "Stabat Mater" can not hold a candle to Nigel Short and Tenebrae's performance on the disc "A Tender Light": 








Con Anima Choir is a very good choir, and I enjoy their sound, but I am not a fan of Irene Drummond's solo's in the "Stabat Mater" (too much vibrato for me).


----------



## millionrainbows

Richard Strauss: Salome


----------



## Ad Astra

*Bach: Motets (2010)

Masaaki Suzuki

Bach Collegium Japan

Johann Sebastian Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Serenade & Arensky: Chamber Symphony

Amsterdam Sinfonietta, Candida Thompson


----------



## canouro

*Thomas Arne:*
Symphony No. 1 In C Major
Symphony No. 4 In C Minor
Symphony No. 2 In F Major
Symphony No. 3 In E Flat Major

_Cantilena, Adrian Shepherd_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Hartmann's 2nd quartet - a work of more than 50 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 141190
> 
> 
> And then, it follows the Hartmann quite well and is even longer, Riley's Salome - Dances for Peace
> 
> View attachment 141191


The Hartmann 2nd String quartet that I have on CD performed by the Vogler Quartett Berlin released on Nimbus is over before 29 minutes. tell me more about the longer version that you are listening to .... Am I missing out on something?

P.S. I'm not trying to be smart, I'm genuinely worried that I've got something wrong here :tiphat:


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

One of the 'sleeper' recordings in my collection, cds or vinyl that _way _outperformed expectations. Most of these SQs of Marx were written in homage to the Viennese quartets of old, think Haydn and Mozart mainly, but with Marx's (Joseph, not Karl, Richard or Groucho) romantic spin on them. They are, in a word, exquisite. Beautifully played and warmly recorded. Also beware: they are dangerously _addictive_.


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir:


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> The Hartmann 2nd String quartet that I have on CD performed by the Vogler Quartett Berlin released on Nimbus is over before 29 minutes. tell me more about the longer version that you are listening to .... Am I missing out on something


Haha - well spotted. That's what comes of trying to do two things at the same time. The Zehetmair play it in 27 minutes! I will go back and correct my post. The Riley piece (if one single piece it is) is more than an hour and 50 minutes.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> One of the 'sleeper' recordings in my collection, cds or vinyl that _way _outperformed expectations. Most of these SQs of Marx were written in homage to the Viennese quartets of old, think Haydn and Mozart mainly, but with Marx's (Joseph, not Karl, Richard or Groucho) romantic spin on them. They are, in a word, exquisite. Beautifully played and warmly recorded. Also beware: they are dangerously _addictive_.
> View attachment 141195


I have some orchestral works by Marx on the same label, which I think are very well written pieces of music, but I don't feel compelled to revisit them often ...


----------



## HenryPenfold

> Haha - well spotted. That's what comes of trying to do two things at the same time. The Zehetmair play it in 27 minutes! I will go back and correct my post. The Riley piece (if one single piece it is) is more than an hour and 50 minutes.[/QUOTEI wasn't trying to be smart (as per my amended post #15211, I was genuinely worried that I'd got something wrong here :tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

Chopin - the 3rd sonata from Arrau









and a mixed programme from Tharaud


----------



## sbmonty

Bartók: String Quartet No. 4


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Canons and Musical Jokes

Stefan Tauber (tenor), Martin Weiser (bass), Franz Schneckenleitner (bass), Wolfgang Däuble (cello), Thomas Holmes (piano), Claudia Schlemmer (soprano), Luka Kusztrich (violin), Benjamin Lichtenegger (violin), Lara Kusztrich (violin), Dominik Hellsberg (violin)

Cantus Novus Wien, Ensemble Tamanial


----------



## Vasks

_Band music on the turntable_

*Giovannini - Overture in B-flat (Ohio State University Concert Band/Coronet)
Benson - The Leaves are Falling (Indiana University Symphonic Band/Coronet)
Badings - Armageddon (American Wind Symphony Orchestra/private label)
Gould - West Point Symphony (Eastman Wind Ensemble/Mercury)*


----------



## sbmonty

Really enjoying these. Nice suggestion!


----------



## Shosty

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 and 6

Stanislaw Skrowaczewski
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra

First listen to this performance. I'm loving the fifth so I'll probably listen to the sixth as well.


----------



## Joe B

Joel Revzen leading the Moscow Symphony Orchestra in Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy's "Concerto for piano, violin and strings:


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## canouro

*Dream Of The Orient*
Concerto Köln, Sarband


----------



## 13hm13

Anton Bruckner - Christian Thielemann, Staatskapelle Dresden ‎- Symphonie Nr. 8


----------



## Enthusiast

Feldman and Crumb - a lovely disc.











> What's so marvellous about the way Steven Osborne plays Feldman is how entirely alert he is to those kaleidoscopic gradations...This is a pianist whose recent solo discs have featured music by Schubert and Mussorgsky, and he brings something of their singing and robust tones even to the most hushed and abstract of Feldman's lines.


The Guardian, 19 May, 2016


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141203


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2016


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann*: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61
Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado

Supremely musical and warm-hearted Schumann.


----------



## Malx

For some reason I have gravitated to Elgar's music this week - I'm happy to go where gravity takes me.

Symphony No 1 & In The South in very good performances from the Halle conducted by Mark Elder.

I have four discs from Elder's Elgar series and find them all to be of a very enjoyable standard both in performance and recording quality.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Chilham

The one that started this passion off. I wasn't that "in to" classical. Sure, the popular stuff, the odd opera, a few concerts. I knew Yo-Yo Ma from listening to his Silk Road cds when I rode my motorcycle to Mongolia, and from West Wing. I liked Perlman and had a cd of his Mozart Violin Concertos. I saw this and bought it. I have no recollection why. Two years later and without realising, it had become the most played music on my iTunes. Didn't even know until a friend challenged me to post my ten favourite albums on facebook. Still top-ten for me, despite new-found delights.










Mendelssohn: Piano Trios

Yo-Yo Ma, Itzhak Perlman, Emanuel Ax


----------



## Enthusiast

A slightly unusual account of Beethoven's last quartet (Op. 135 in F). I wasn't sure I liked it when I first heard it but I am liking it now.


----------



## Knorf

*Tristan Murail*: _Désintégrations_
Ensemble de l'itinéraire, Yves Prin

For the 1980-2000 listening group.


----------



## canouro

*Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro*
Lisa Della Casa, Roberta Peters, George London, Giorgio Tozzi,
Erich Leinsdorf, Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## starthrower

1961


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Quartet No. 8*


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Dvořák Piano Quintet in A Major Op. 81 *


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

HenryPenfold said:


> I have some orchestral works by Marx on the same label, which I think are very well written pieces of music, but I don't feel compelled to revisit them often ...


I like Marx's PC, "the Romantic," but w/o the same enthusiasm I have for his small scale compositions which I think show him at his best; I love his songs and chamber work. Though a master of melody, color and pacing, as Brendan Carroll observes in his excellent notes to the Hyperion recording of the PC (Vänskä and Hamelin), "Marx was not a brilliant orchestrator." Also, the PC is a subtle, charming work and there is a kind of tyranny of the PC blockbusters that will forever keep it in their shade. I've never compared the Hamelin performance with David Lively's and the Bochum Symphony (I've come to respect them) on ASV, which I ought to do.


----------



## Itullian

Handel concerti grossi opus 6
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## starthrower




----------



## millionrainbows

Uccellini: Sonatas. Andrew Manze, violin


----------



## mikeh375

Manxfeeder said:


> *Shostakovich, Quartet No. 8*


I know this set, love it.


----------



## vincula

It has been a strange day. Maybe that's why Sofia Gubaidulina's quartets sound complete natural today, even "consonant". Who knows. She always moves me. She charges the air in my listening room.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Knorf

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: Symphonies Nos. 3 "A Guerra" & 9
SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Carl St. Clair

Villa-Lobos's symphonies are quite uneven in quality compared to his _Bachianas Brasileiras_ or _Chôros_, but No. 9 in particular is a very good one, in my opinion, and No. 3 comes pretty close, with many truly inspired moments, especially the marvelous Scherzo.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes
*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various works with orchestra (plus a couple for reduced forces) part five of five for tonight.

_Elegischer Gesang_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and string quartet op.118 - arr, for mixed choir and orchestra by ???? [Text: Johann Christoph Friedrich Haug, previously attributed to Ignaz Franz Castelli] (orig. 1814 - arr. ????):
_Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt_ [_Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.112 [Texts: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1815):
_Opferlied_ [_Song of Sacrifice_] - final version for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.121b [Text: Friedrich von Matthisson] (1822):
_Bundeslied_ [_Song of Fellowship_] for soprano, alto, three-part choir, two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns op.122 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1822):










_Missa solemnis_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.123 (bet. 1819-23):










Symphony no.9 [_Choral_] in D-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.125 [Text: Friedrich Schiller] (bet. 1822-24):


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Heitor Villa-Lobos*: Symphonies Nos. 3 "A Guerra" & 9
> SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Carl St. Clair
> 
> Villa-Lobos's symphonies are quite uneven in quality compared to his _Bachianas Brasileiras_ or _Chôros_, but No. 9 in particular is a very good one, in my opinion, and No. 3 comes pretty close, with many truly inspired moments, especially the marvelous Scherzo.


I bought up a few downloads OF HVL symphonies on Naxos recently. For a long time I've been a fan of his string quartets, and of late I'm enjoying his symphonic orchestral sound-world ......


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Scherezade*

Freet-Shoy with the Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, 1956.


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## jim prideaux

Yondani Butt and the LSO.

Glazunov-Symphony no.3, Stenka Razin and two Sernades.

Very impressive performance and recording (ASV)

Have not listened to Glazunov for a while and am thoroughly enjoying this!


----------



## Malx

Szymanowski, Symphony No 4 'Symphonie Concertante' - Louis Lortie (piano), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner.

A very fine performance in first rate sound.


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## Joe B

Disc 3 or 5 - Roger Norrington leading the SWR Symphonieorchester Stuttgart in Ludwig Beethoven's "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## Caroline

Beethoven: The Piano Concertos
The five Beethoven piano concertos on period instruments
Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano)
Die Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Malx

Britten, Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes - BBC Philharmonic, Edward Gardner.
Streamed via Qobuz.

Another superb recording in exceptional Chandos sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 0*


----------



## Joe B

David Zinman leading the Orchestra of St. Luke's with Dawn Upshaw performing Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## Joe B

Dinner is not far off, so I'm getting in as many works as possible off 'one' of my favorite choral discs - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.2
Arturo Toscanini & the BBC Symphony Orchestra 
*
I haven't explored a great deal of Toscanini's work, something I've wanted to rectify and I found the EMI Icon set on my streaming platform. I chose this work at random. So far I'm enjoying the performance great deal.

So far, the performance has a confident, energetic feel without feeling rushed. The orchestra's excellent performance shines through the strong mono sound, with an excellent amount of detail.

This is a recording that I suspect I will be happily returning to in the future.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Ad Astra

*Vespro della Beata Vergine, 1610 (2000)

Andrew Parrott

Taverner Consort & Players

Claudio Monteverdi*


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 10, Op. 93
Hallé, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

The Tenth responds a little better to Skrowaczewski's brooding and patient approach to Shostakovich than the Fifth. Although I liked Stan's Fifth very much, it's the Tenth that I will continue to think about long after I heard it. It is simply outstanding, with bitterness and brilliance as needed, very near or at the intensity of Shipway, Mravinsky, Kondrashin, or Karajan, and in better sound than all but Shipway. Stan's Shostakovich Symphony No. 10 deserves to be as famous a Shostakovich recording as any of those, and I am not exaggerating. Top shelf.


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 10, Op. 93
> Hallé, Stanisław Skrowaczewski
> 
> The Tenth responds a little better to Stan's brooding and patient approach to Shostakovich than the Fifth. Although I liked his Fifth very much, it's the Tenth that I will continue to think about long after I heard it. It is simply outstanding, with bitterness and brilliance as needed, very near or at the intensity of Shipway, Mravinsky, Kondrashin, or Karajan, and in better sound than all but Shipway. Stan's Shostakovich Symphony No. 10 deserves to be as famous a Shostakovich recording as any of those, and I am not exaggerating. Top shelf.


Yes, and Stan's Shostakovitch No.10 with hiw own Yomiuri Nippon Symphony Orchestra is even better (but you have to import it).


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## Ad Astra

*Fauré: Requiem (2012)

Nigel Short

London Symphony Orchestra Chamber Ensemble

The Tenebrae Choir

Gordan Nikolitch

William Gaunt

Grace Davidson

Gabriel Fauré*


----------



## 13hm13

Paganini Variations on....

Evgeny Kissin, Beethoven • Franck • Brahms ‎- Moonlight Sonata • Prélude, Choral Et Fugue • Paganini Variations


----------



## En Passant

Might need to get this ^


----------



## Bkeske

More Solti Vol 10 listening. Bartok. German pressing.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141228


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 39, 73, 93, 105, 107, 131

Collegium Vocale, Ghent
Philippe Herreweghe, direction

1992 and 1993, compilation 2002


----------



## Joe B

Herbert von Karajan leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Johannes Brahms "Symphony No. 1":









DDD-1987


----------



## bharbeke

*Bizet: Symphony No. 1 in C*
Ozawa, Orchestre National de France

This performance was delightful throughout. Thanks to Rambler for the recommendation.


----------



## Joe B

Bryden Thomson leading The London Symphony Orchestra in Ralph Vaughn Williams's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Bkeske

Playing Symphonies 5&6. Dutch pressings


----------



## ribonucleic

Busoni - Violin Sonata Op. 29

Ingolf Turban, violin
Ilja Scheps, piano



> As with much of Busoni's output, the music's technical demands are considerable, yet here the overarching tone is lyrical. Holding it all together is perhaps the greatest challenge, and Ingolf Turban and Ilja Scheps do a fine job, for the most part. They capture the exploratory mood of the opening Langsam, savouring its subtle shifts of mood. - Gramophone


Busoni disowned his first violin sonata as not reflecting his mature style but it's an outstanding work. Passionate playing from the two musicians here.


----------



## Guest

Some mindblowing playing on this CD.


----------



## 13hm13

Evgeny Kissin - Schumann*, Prokofiev*, Liszt*, Chopin* ‎- Carnegie Hall Debut Concert


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8*
Mariss Jansons, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

This was senza sordino's suggestion, and I'm very glad I tried it. It is in my top two for this symphony with Temirkanov and the Santa Cecilia Orchestra.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Bruckner Symphony No. 4.Karajan Berlin. Exciting and cohesive.










Brahms: Symphony No. 4. Karajan Berlin.










Brahms: String Quintets 1 & 2. Berlin Philharmonic Octet Members.










Debussy Sonatas. Isabelle Faust X. de Maistre, J.-G. Queyras, A. Melnikov, I. Faust. Could be my favourite album of all the Debussy 2018 commemoration.










Berwald: symphony 3 & 4 Okko Kamu, Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra. I've really grown to love Berwald.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos. 1 - 3

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

[



Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 1

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz

3 Marches héroïques D602
German Dance (with two trios and two ländler) D618
Grande Marche Funèbre in C minor, D859
Grande Marche héroïque in A minor, D885
March in G major, D928 'Kindermarsch'
Marches caractéristiques (2), D886
Marches Militaires (3), D733
Rondo for piano duet in A major, D951
Six Grand Marches D819


----------



## Shosty

Recently:









Luigi Nono - Djamila Boupacha
Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 49 in F minor "La Passione"
Gérard Grisey - Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil

Barbara Hannigan singing and conducting the Ludwig Orchestra.









Gerald Finzi - Cello Concerto in A minor Op. 40

Raphael Wallfisch (cello), Royal Liverpool PO, Vernon Handley

I really enjoyed both recordings, and loved the Finzi cello concerto and Haydn's 49th.


----------



## Enthusiast

Caroline said:


> Beethoven: The Piano Concertos
> The five Beethoven piano concertos on period instruments
> Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano)
> Die Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


I wonder what you are making of this set? Brautigam's first set used a modern piano and was, I think, very good. He uses a forte piano in this later one but I remember having mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Not so strange as it seems


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - orchestral, chamber and instrumental works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Sonata no.1 (1936-38):










Concerto for double string orchestra (1938-39):
_Brass Fanfare no.1_ for four horns, three trumpets and three trombones (1943):
_Little Music_ for string orchestra (1946):










String Quartet no.1 (1934-35):
String Quartet no.2 (1941-42):
String Quartet no.3 (1945-46):










Symphony no.1 (1944-45):
_Suite in D: Birthday Suite for Prince Charles_ for orchestra (1948):


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony No.41 & 58


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 2, 7 and 8

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## millionrainbows

Ivo Pogorelich: Chopin Preludes. I found it used for 9.99, looked it up for the cover art, and now it's going for $76 dollars. I lucked out...also in the same swoop picked up Evgeny Kissin's RCA recording of same (I'm proud of that boy).


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Op 135

The final bow


----------



## millionrainbows

I try to do things in sets. I saw these two Claudio Arrau discs used, and got them. I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Soloist and Portland State University Chamber Choir
Ethan Sperry


----------



## Joe B

Timothy Brown leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge in choral music by Sir John Tavener:


----------



## Chilham

John Cage: Sonatas and Interludes, In a Landscape

Kate Boyd


----------



## Enthusiast

Two accounts of Bartok's 4th quartet - both really excellent and enjoyable. If I had to choose between them I would probably go for the Tatrai as it seems to make the music more human in some way.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto

Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Sospiri, Op. 70
Nicola Benedetti (violin), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## realdealblues

*Frederic Chopin*
_19 Waltzes_
[Rec. 1979-1980]







Piano: Claudio Arrau

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Clarinet Concerto in A major, K. 622_
[Rec. 1967]

*Carl Maria Von Weber*
_Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, Op. 73_
[Rec. 1967]







Clarinet: Karl Leister
Conductor: Rafael Kubelik
Orchestra: Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## millionrainbows

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau: Webern lieder (rec. live 1971).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141244


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Sonata in A major, D 959
Minuet in A major, D 334
Minuet in E major, D 335
Minuet in C sharp minor, D 600
Trio in E major, D 610

Arcadi Volodos, piano

2019


----------



## millionrainbows

Mozart: Piano Sonatas. Christian Zacharias, piano. DDD, recorded in 1985-87. Sounds good. He plays with a real confidence of touch, which makes the set very easy to listen to.


----------



## Enthusiast

The original recording of Riley's In C.


----------



## En Passant

Rogerx said:


> Elgar: Violin Concerto
> 
> Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
> Salut d'amour, Op. 12
> Sospiri, Op. 70
> Nicola Benedetti (violin), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski


Roger your verdict please?


----------



## Rogerx

En Passant said:


> Roger your verdict please?


Menuhin was my long time favorite, as well as Nikolaj Znaider and Tasmin Little, but she wins by a meter. 
Raving reviews she have/ had and well deserved. ( Just two spinning's)


----------



## millionrainbows

Enthusiast said:


> The original recording of Riley's In C.


Yes, this "Carnegie Hall Presents" is the version to get. The difference in the original CD issue is _remarkably_ better.


----------



## Vasks

_Witold on vinyl_

*Lutoslawski - Symphony #1 (Kranz/Muza)
Lutoslzwski - String Quartet (LaSalle/DGG)
Lutoslawski - Livre (Effron/Mercury)*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Ravel - Piano Concertos

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Menuhin was my long time favorite, as well as Nikolaj Znaider and Tasmin Little, but she wins by a meter.
> Raving reviews she have/ had and well deserved. ( Just two spinning's)


I second this - Benedetti's Elgar is stunningly good. It is as good as my (previous) favourite - the stunning one by Takezawa with Colin Davis. Both are very romantic readings.


----------



## Enthusiast

millionrainbows said:


> Yes, this "Carnegie Hall Presents" is the version to get. The difference in the original CD issue is _remarkably_ better.


I was listening to a more recent account by the Ragazze Quartet the other day - it is quite something as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> I second this - Benedetti's Elgar is stunningly good. It is as good as my (previous) favourite - the stunning one by_ Takezawa with Colin Davis_. Both are very romantic readings.


Forgot that one


----------



## Ad Astra

*Messiah (2009)*

*Stephen Cleobury*

*The Choir of King's College Cambridge*

*George Frideric Handel*


----------



## En Passant

Rogerx said:


> Menuhin was my long time favorite, as well as Nikolaj Znaider and Tasmin Little, but she wins by a meter.
> Raving reviews she have/ had and well deserved. ( Just two spinning's)


Thanks Roger, she's very talented but having spent time in Scotland when she was just coming onto the scene I feel I'm always bias in her favour. Glad to see she's added to her catalog with another great performance I've ordered it now.



Enthusiast said:


> I second this - Benedetti's Elgar is stunningly good. It is as good as my (previous) favourite - the stunning one by Takezawa with Colin Davis. Both are very romantic readings.


Her Vaughan-Williams and Tavener has been my favourite of her's since it released looking forward to this.

Thanks both


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Théodore Gouvy (1819-1898) was born into a French-speaking Belgian family in the Saarbrücken region of Prussia and it was Germany that most appreciated his talents; in fact, anywhere but in France (a fact bemoaned by none other than Berlioz). His music is heavily influenced by Mendelssohn. _New Grove_ suggests that it goes on for too long (!) but judging from this CD - the only Gouvy I own, though there's lots more available inc. symphonies and a reportedly stirring _Requiem_ - it's perfect salon material, pleasant, engaging, tuneful and spirited.


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - Berlin PO, Barenboim.

This was the first Bruckner disc I bought when it was released in 1991. 
In those days it was bought on a recommendation from a magazine which suggested a very good performance combined with fine sound - a pretty accurate appraisal I'd say.


----------



## Enthusiast

Late Beethoven sonatas. Some exceptionally good performances.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet & Lieder

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*
_Piano Quintet in A major, Op. 114, D. 667, "Trout"
Variations On "Trockne Blumen", D. 802 (For Violin & Piano)
Litanei Auf Das Fest Aller Seelen, D. 343 (For Violin & Piano)_
[Rec. 2002]







Piano: Frank Braley
Violin: Renaud Capuçon
Viola: Gerard Causse
Cello: Gautier Capuçon
Double Bass: Alois Posch


----------



## pianozach

*Brandenburg 4*
Accedemia Della Magnifica Comunità, with violinist Enrico Casazza.


----------



## canouro

*Das Lochamer Liederbuch*
Martin Hummel, Ensemble Dulce Melos, Marc Lewon









*Das Glogauer Liederbuch*
Sabine Lutzenberger, Martin Hummel, Marc Lewon, Ensemble Dulce Melos ‎


----------



## Joe B

..................................


----------



## Ad Astra

*Baroque (2014)

Alexandre Tharaud

Jean-Philippe Rameau

François Couperin

Johann Sebastian Bach*


----------



## Barbebleu

millionrainbows said:


> Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau: Webern lieder (rec. live 1971).


Ooh, this looks interesting. Note to self - acquire soon!


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 1 - NYPO, Bruno Walter.

I find it difficult to choose between Walter's two Brahms sets - the sound is better on the later stereo Columbia SO set but there is something exciting in the musicmaking in the mono NYPO.
Solution - don't choose keep both.


----------



## Guest

Works by Tippett, Britten, Walton, and Takemitsu, all stunningly played.


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartets. Two more accounts of Bartok 4:

I found the Emersons' account stunningly well played ... and yet ... is it a little sterile? By the end I somehow didn't feel I had listened to a work as weighty as the two I heard this morning (the Tatrai and the Juilliard). But I have never felt that before about their set so maybe it is just a product of listening to so many accounts of the same work on a single day.









This one had a cumulative power.









Then I listened to Martinu's 5th and 6th quartets from this. Lovely music!


----------



## Malx

Brahms Cello Sonata No 1, Dvorak and Suk from this excellent disc.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 2, 7 and 8
> 
> Pavel Haas Quartet


I bought this disc when it came out .... fabulous. Everyone should own a copy :lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## Caroline

DavidA said:


> View attachment 141239
> 
> 
> Beethoven Op 135
> 
> The final bow


The final bow - meaning his last completed work in a genre?

Are you familiar with the Amadeus recording of same?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mompou, Piano Works*

So far (up to track 10), this is wonderful: sensitive, nonindulgent, with great sound. I'm looking forward to hearing Musica Callada.


----------



## Itullian

Amazing Art of Fuge complete with quartets, vibes, piano.
Great sound too.


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: _Pelleas und Melisande_, Op 5; Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Caroline

Beethoven - Symphony No. 7 in A Maj. 
The Hanover Band, Ray Goodman - Nimbus 

Composed between 1811 and 1812 and sold to the publisher for about $200. When he was trying to sell it to the publisher, he described it as , "... one of my finest works...". The audiences at its premiere wanted encores of the 2nd movement.

Currently at the beginning....I - Poco sostenuto - Vivace. It is a bit of heaven today.

(I'm not able to post an image of the cover )


----------



## canouro

*William Lawes ‎- Consort Sets in Five & Six Parts*
Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall


----------



## Malx

Caroline said:


> Beethoven - Symphony No. 7 in A Maj.
> The Hanover Band, Ray Goodman - Nimbus
> 
> Composed between 1811 and 1812 and sold to the publisher for about $200. When he was trying to sell it to the publisher, he described it as , "... one of my finest works...". The audiences at its premiere wanted encores of the 2nd movement.
> 
> Currently at the beginning....I - Poco sostenuto - Vivace. It is a bit of heaven today.
> 
> (I'm not able to post an image of the cover )


Try reading this thread - hopefully it will help :tiphat:

Posting pictures


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - orchestral, chamber and instrumental works part two for tonight.

_Ritual Dances_ for orchestra from opera _The Midsummer Marriage_ (1946-52):
_Divertimento on Sellinger's Round_ for chamber orchestra (1954):
Sonata for four horns (1955):










Symphony no.2 (1956-57):










Piano Concerto (1953-55):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1962):










_Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli_ for string orchestra (1953):
Concerto for orchestra (1962-63):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartets Op 20*

The Mosaiques Quartet knocks these out of the park. They brought HIP playing to the level that you don't even notice it's HIP.


----------



## Caroline

Thank you, Maix..


----------



## Guest




----------



## Malx

A work I listened to a lot when I first started listening to classical music on a regular basis but have not reached for from my shelves for many a long year - perhaps one minor benefit of furlough is the time it allows me to venture into areas that I would normally stroll past.

Max Bruch, Violin Concerto No 1 - Kyung Wha Chung (violin), RPO, Rudolf Kempe.


----------



## Caroline

Mozart Symphony No. 40 in G, K. 550 Karajan Berliner Pharmoniker


----------



## HenryPenfold

All those discs are in my collection, loved over many years and listened to regularly.

Have you read Oliver Soden's Tippett biography? It's just £3.99 for the Kindle version on Amazon UK, right now. A Fabulous read ....



elgars ghost said:


> Michael Tippett - orchestral, chamber and instrumental works part two for tonight.
> 
> _Ritual Dances_ for orchestra from opera _The Midsummer Marriage_ (1946-52):
> _Divertimento on Sellinger's Round_ for chamber orchestra (1954):
> Sonata for four horns (1955):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.2 (1956-57):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Concerto (1953-55):
> Piano Sonata no.2 (1962):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli_ for string orchestra (1953):
> Concerto for orchestra (1962-63):


----------



## Itullian

Just an amazing box set!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Itullian said:


> Just an amazing box set!


:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:

Ok, he's a southerner (my family from Trieste) but what an amazing musician!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony in F minor*


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphonies No. 5, Op. 100 and No. 6, Op. 111
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo

Revisiting these recordings to find out whether I agree with my first audition, that these are as impressive as I thought and entirely competitive with any existing favorite. They are.

So this is yet another recording on a very long list where the listener is much better off simply ignoring Hurwitz, whose review was exceptionally daft and risible, even for him.

These performances are excellent. I will be revisiting them as often as the usual favorites!










ETA: this is my 1,500th post here on Talk Classical. Whee. If there is anyone I have not offended, I duly apologize.


----------



## Dimace

Robert, as I have already declared, is one of the very best ELITE interpreters nowadays. His Chopin and Beethoven are in reference level and I'm sure that the friends from Canada adore him. Here I give you (maybe for second time in the last two years) his top Beethoven - Sonatas Circle, which have acclaimed the best critics from experts worldwide. From the moment Paul has passed to immortality, I really consider Robert and Daniel as the TOP Beethoven's performers of today. MUST buy, for all Beethoven's lovers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 0
*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Atterberg: Symphony No. 2 in F major, Op. 6

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
Recorded: 14-17 January 2013
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Gothenburg

"A super selection from the Saturday Symphony"


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141281


Kathleen Battle at Carnegie Hall

Kathleen Battle, soprano
Margo Garrett, piano

1992


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Something modern and electronic with percussion


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95, "Serioso"_
[Rec. 1960]
_String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat major, Op. 127_
[Rec. 1963]
_String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130_
[Rec. 1962]
_String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131_
[Rec. 1963]
_String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132_
[Rec. 1962]
_String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135_
[Rec. 1963]







Ensemble: Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Knorf

Dimace said:


> Robert, as I have already declared, is one of the very best ELITE interpreters nowadays. His Chopin and Beethoven are in reference level and I'm sure that the friends from Canada adore him. Here I give you (maybe for second time in the last two years) his top Beethoven - Sonatas Circle, which have acclaimed the best critics from experts worldwide. From the moment Paul has passed to immortality, I really consider Robert and Daniel as the TOP Beethoven's performers of today. MUST buy, for all Beethoven's lovers.


I need to try to find this for a non-absurd price.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Ad Astra

*Quintessence Dvorák: Complete Symphonies (2019)

Otmar Suitner

Staatskapelle Berlin

Antonín Dvořák*


----------



## Plague

Berg: Seven Early Songs, Three Pieces for Orchestra

Anne Sofie von Otter, Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Dimace

Knorf said:


> I need to try to find this for a non-absurd price.


1500 copies totally have been published. The price shouldn't be a problem, but to find a set.


----------



## Joe B

Riccardo Muti leading the Wiener Philharmoniker in Franz Schubert's "Symphony No. 3" and "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Joe B

Knorf said:


> .....ETA: this is my 1,500th post here on Talk Classical. Whee. If there is anyone I have not offended, I duly apologize.


Apology accepted.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141292


Spirituals in Concert

Kathleen Battle and Jessye Norman
James Levine, conductor

1990


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mozart - Great Mass in C Minor*
Ferenc Fricsay/Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra/St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir (soloists include Stader, Töpper, Haefliger, Sardi)

Gorgeous, life-enhancing music for a rainy day.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I have several recordings of Gounod's _St. Cecilia Mass_, which a reviewer in _Fanfare_ years ago wittily dubbed "the Sgt. Pepper's of masses," offering everything and the kitchen sink and taking liturgical liberties.  It is certainly operatic, in parts, though Markevitch seems compelled to reign some of its eccentricity in. I like the Prêtre and Hendrix recording as well for different reasons... St. Cecilia is, of course, the patron saint of music, bless her.


----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> All those discs are in my collection, loved over many years and listened to regularly.
> 
> Have you read Oliver Soden's Tippett biography? It's just £3.99 for the Kindle version on Amazon UK, right now. A Fabulous read ....


It took me some time to warm to Tippett's soundworld but he is now established as one of my favourite UK composers. Thanks for mentioning the Soden biography. I have no Kindle but maybe one day I will come across the book itself.


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Chorus and Orchestra of Paris in Alexandre Scriabine's "Symphony No. 3 (The Diviine Poem)":


----------



## pmsummer

HENRI & MARIE DE MEDICIS
*MESSE DE MARIAGE*
Dolce Mémoire
Denis Raisin-Dadre - director
_
Astrée - naïve_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Pelleas et Melisande
*

Somehow I ended up with three different recordings of this opera. I guess I need to listen to one of them.


----------



## Ravn

Rihm - Tutuguri. 

A new piece for me. Pretty powerful and intense stuff!


----------



## pmsummer

I'm double dipping on this one (posting in two threads).










DISCREET MUSIC
_An arrangement for cello, violin, soprano saxophone, electric guitar, double bass, vibraphone, piano, flute, gongs. 
Recorded live on August 19, 2011._
*Brian Eno*
Contact
Jerry Pergolesi - director, arrangement
_
Cantaloupe_


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 - Leonidas Kavakos:


----------



## MusicSybarite

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Théodore Gouvy (1819-1898) was born into a French-speaking Belgian family in the Saarbrücken region of Prussia and it was Germany that most appreciated his talents; in fact, anywhere but in France (a fact bemoaned by none other than Berlioz). His music is heavily influenced by Mendelssohn. _New Grove_ suggests that it goes on for too long (!) but judging from this CD - the only Gouvy I own, though there's lots more available inc. symphonies and a reportedly stirring _Requiem_ - it's perfect salon material, pleasant, engaging, tuneful and spirited.
> View attachment 141254


Overall his chamber music is a treasure, but the Quintet on that disc didn't impress that much. The one in G major is a beauty.


----------



## VitellioScarpia

Needed respite from the world this evening...


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos 26-27

Geza Anda (piano and director)

Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Works

Cincinnati Pops Orchestra, Erich Kunzel

1812 Overture, Op. 49
Capriccio italien, Op. 45
Cossack Dance (Hopak/Gopak) from Mazeppa
Festival Coronation March
Marche slave, Op. 31
Polonaise (from Eugene Onegin, Op. 24)
Waltz from Eugene Onegin, Op. 24


----------



## 13hm13

The CC on this CD ...

Stanford: Piano Concerto No. 3 & Cello Concerto

Alexander Baillie (cello) & Malcolm Binns (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Nicholas Braithwaite


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo

Finalist - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2019
Finalist - Concerto
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Nominated - Orchestral
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Nominated - Orchestral
Finalist - Concerto
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2020
Finalist - Concerto
Winner - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2020
Winner - Concerto


----------



## Merl

Hadn't played this one for some time. Still a terrific disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Francoeur, Bach, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Chopin & Vieuxtemps

Zuill Bailey (cello), Simone Dinnerstein (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana/ Leoncavallo: Pagliacci

Gian Giacomo Guelfi (baritone), Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Fiorenza Cossotto (mezzo-soprano), Maria Gracia Allegri (contralto), Adriane Martino (mezzo-soprano), Roberto Benaglio (chorus master)
Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1965-10-05
Recording Venue: La Scala, Milano
Herbert von Karajan

Leoncavallo: Pagliacci

Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Joan Carlyle (soprano), Rolando Panerai (baritone), Ugo Benelli (tenor), Giuseppe Morresi (bass), Giuseppe Taddei (baritone), Roberto Benaglio (chorus master)
Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1965-10-05
Recording Venue: La Scala, Milano


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 5

Preludes and Fugues

BWV 531-533-532-550-539-551-574-579


----------



## Malx

Another set that was due to be culled but on listening to it again for the first time in ages I decided to keep it - it is the only Massenet recording I have.
I thought this to be unusual repertoire for John Eliot Gardiner but it sounds pretty good to me. I can hear the influence of Berlioz coming through at times and it is fairly obvious that Massenet wrote for the stage, definitely better than my first impressions without being top drawer.


----------



## Shosty

Anonymous - Chants from the Codex Engelberg 314

Dominique Vellard, Emmanuel Bonnardot, Gerd Turk (singers)
Choralensemble der Schola Cantorum Basiliensis
Vellard, Wulf Arlt (direction)


----------



## Bourdon

*The Alarius ensemble*

A very fine recording,the music and the playing as well.


----------



## canouro

*Arvo Pärt - The Symphonies*
Symphony No. 1 (Polyphonic)
Symphony No. 2
Symphony No. 3
Symphony No. 4 "Los Angeles"

_NFM Wrocław Philharmonic, Tõnu Kaljuste _


----------



## Helgi

*Handel: Concerto Grosso in D minor*
Berlin Philharmonic w/Wilhelm Furtwängler


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2019
Editor's Choice
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
September 2019
Nouveauté
Nominee - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Concerto
Critics' Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2019
Critics' Choice


----------



## Malx

Sticking with lighter French music this morning.

Bizet, L'arlesienne & Carmen Suites - Montreal SO, Dutoit.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart :Exsultate, jubilate, K165 and aria's

Kathleen Battle (soprano), Barry Griffiths (violin), Dinah Harris (soprano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Another set that was due to be culled but on listening to it again for the first time in ages I decided to keep it - it is the only Massenet recording I have.
> I thought this to be unusual repertoire for John Eliot Gardiner but it sounds pretty good to me. I can hear the influence of Berlioz coming through at times and it is fairly obvious that Massenet wrote for the stage, definitely better than my first impressions without being top drawer.


I never did get Massenet! I spent some time with Manon after reading that Beecham had said he would give all of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos for it. I came to the conclusion that I wouldn't!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Spent a couple of hours listening to this yesterday:


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Netherlands Philharminic Orchestra Amsterdam, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

MusicSybarite said:


> Overall his chamber music is a treasure, but the Quintet on that disc didn't impress that much. The one in G major is a beauty.


_D'accord_, MusicSybarite, there were many passages in the Quintet that seemed to evidence what the _New Grove_ said about Gouvy being too drawn out. A shame, because I thought there were some good musical ideas therein, but insufficiently exploited. And what did you think of that Andante? (Couldn't help but wonder if the Quintette Denis Clavier wasn't extending it even further than the composer intended...)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - orchestral, chamber and instrumental works part three of three for this rain-drenched afternoon.

Symphony no.3 for soprano and orchestra [Text: Michael Tippett] (1970-72):
Symphony no.4 (1976-77):










Triple concerto for violin, viola and cello (1978-79):










String Quartet no.4 (1977-78):
String Quartet no.5 (1990-91):










_The Rose Lake_ for orchestra (1991-93):


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg & Schumann - Piano Concertos

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Mariss Jansons


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.3 in F major op.90. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra

Only halfway attentive, but this is sounding like a pretty great recording to me. She seems to really nail the tricky pacing of the finale. I now have the complete Alsop Brahms cycle and I can conclude that it's very, very good. Definitely my new go-to in DDD sound.


----------



## starthrower

No.9


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Milhaud's suite _La cheminée du roi René_ is one of my favorite things in all the world. If you haven't heard it before, it's earnestly recommended. The BBC 3 (aka 'the Beeb') even uses a few moments of it as an interlude. I prefer the New York Woodwind Quintet's performance: they bring to the work a medieval ambience others lack, but honestly (and unusually) I so enjoy it that all critical perspective is lost and I revel in what different groups bring to the work.


----------



## Malx

Delving into the Lutolawski box just arrrived from Chandos with the disc below.


----------



## Vasks

*Farrenc - Overture #1 (Goritzki/cpo)
Faure - Piano Quintet #1 (Domus/Hyperion)
Saint-Saens - Ballet from "Ascanio" (Markl/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D minor, BWV903/Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K475/ Chopin: Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49 etc

Youri Egorov piano.


----------



## Ad Astra

*The Well Tempered Clavier, Book 1 (2003)

Pierre Hantaï

Johann Sebastian Bach*

We bought this today for just £2.50 I feel guilt, it feels like theft.

Wonderful recording


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Double Concerto in A minor, Op. 102_
[Rec. 1959]







Violin: Zino Francescatti
Cello: Pierre Fournier
Conductor: Bruno Walter
Orchestra: Columbia Symphony Orchestra

_Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77_
[Rec. 1974]







Violin: Nathan Milstein
Conductor: Eugen Jochum
Orchestra: Vienna Philharmonic

_Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98_
[Rec. 1976]







Conductor: Eugen Jochum
Orchestra: London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Verklarte Nacht. Schubert, String Quintet in C
*


----------



## starthrower

An instrument for every mood. Listening to harp renditions.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Edward Elgar*: Symphony No. 1 in A-flat major, Op. 55
Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli

This recording was controversial at release for its massive swings of tempo, usually to the slow side. I admit it took me some time to warm to it. But now, while I wouldn't recommend it necessarily as a first or only recording for someone's collection, I do on the whole find it very distinctive and enjoyable, and return to it pretty often. For sure, Sinopoli, as always with him, gets some of the most gorgeous sounds out of an orchestra that anyone's ever heard, and his interpretation has a thoughtfulness and deeply personal feeling that prompts real contemplation.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Caroline

https://i.postimg.cc/1XHq97Lx/Schuppanzigh.jpg


----------



## Enthusiast

This filled most of my day and I don't think I want to listen to any more classical music today. A wonderful experience (as always), though.


----------



## Caroline

This is a really interesting recording on Beethoven's instruments. It took 2 weeks to arrive from Deutschland...


----------



## 13hm13

Weiner: Serenade in F & 5 Divertimentos / Jarvi, Estonian National Symphony


----------



## mikeh375

Knorf said:


> *Edward Elgar*: Symphony No. 1 in A-flat major, Op. 55
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli
> 
> This recording was controversial at release for its massive swings of tempo, usually to the slow side. I admit it took me some time to warm to it. But now, while I wouldn't recommend it necessarily as a first or only recording for someone's collection, I do on the whole find it very distinctive and enjoyable, and return to it pretty often. For sure, Sinopoli, as always with him, gets some of the most gorgeous sounds out of an orchestra that anyone's ever heard, and his interpretation has a thoughtfulness and deeply personal feeling that prompts real contemplation.


one of the lovliest adagios courtesy of the Empire


----------



## Knorf

mikeh375 said:


> one of the lovliest adagios courtesy of the Empire


Oh, heck, yes, and I love the Larghetto from No. 2 even more.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> This filled most of my day and I don't think I want to listen to any more classical music today. A wonderful experience (as always), though.
> 
> View attachment 141325


I've just bought this recently (for $3, near mint, libretto included!!) but have not listened to it yet. Excited to check it out.


----------



## Guest

From HiResAudio: "Roger-Ducasse is one of the many French composers whose music has been overshadowed by the historical proximity of Debussy and Ravel. The passing of time allows for a more reasoned and just evaluation of his music, both sensual and cerebral, where sensibility is in disguise, and hides behind an extreme refinement and complexity. The wonderful acoustic of the Temple St. Marcel, in Paris, together with the magnificent Bechstein used for this recording both contribute to create a spellbinding sound world. A recording warmly recommended to every lover of French music looking for new discoveries."


----------



## Knorf

With Fugal's mention of *Jean Roger-Ducasse*, I decided I needed to investigate, so I'm listening right now to _Sarabande, poème Symphonique_, Arturo Toscanini conducting the NBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, 1946. I'm already convinced that this is another unduly obscure composer I'm interested in hearing more from. Certainly worth a listen!


----------



## Ad Astra

*Shostakovich: The Complete Symphonies (2015)

Vasily Petrenko

Gal James

Alexander Vinogradov

Huddersfield Choral Society

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra

Dmitri Shostakovich*

Listening to No. 2


----------



## Knorf

*Elliott Carter*: _Four Lauds_ for solo violin
Rolf Schulte


----------



## canouro

*Mendelssohn ‎- 5 Symphonies, 7 Overtures*
Symphony No. 1 In C Minor, Op. 11
Scherzo In G Minor From The Octet Op. 20
Overture To Shakespeare's "A Midsummer Night's Dream", Op. 21
Overture "The Hebrides"("Fingal's Cave"), Op. 26
Calm Sea And Prosperous Voyage, Op.27
Symphony No. 2 In B Flat Major, Op. 52 ("Hymn Of Praise")

_London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado_


----------



## En Passant

Caroline said:


> Thank you, Maix..


If you untick the checkbox it should post pictures without the attachment.



canouro said:


> View attachment 141332
> 
> 
> *Mendelssohn ‎- 5 Symphonies, 7 Overtures*
> Symphony No. 1 In C Minor, Op. 11
> Scherzo In G Minor From The Octet Op. 20
> Overture To Shakespeare's "A Midsummer Night's Dream", Op. 21
> Overture "The Hebrides"("Fingal's Cave"), Op. 26
> Calm Sea And Prosperous Voyage, Op.27
> Symphony No. 2 In B Flat Major, Op. 52 ("Hymn Of Praise")
> 
> _London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado_


Great set


----------



## En Passant

flamencosketches said:


> I've just bought this recently (for $3, near mint, libretto included!!) but have not listened to it yet. Excited to check it out.


What a find


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 7 in E Major
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Astoundingly wonderful orchestral execution, superb conducting, and an audiophile quality recording.


----------



## Itullian

Act 2 of Siegfried
No matter how many times i listen to the Ring, it gets more beautiful every time.


----------



## Caroline

canouro said:


> View attachment 141332
> 
> 
> *Mendelssohn ‎- 5 Symphonies, 7 Overtures*
> Symphony No. 1 In C Minor, Op. 11
> Scherzo In G Minor From The Octet Op. 20
> Overture To Shakespeare's "A Midsummer Night's Dream", Op. 21
> Overture "The Hebrides"("Fingal's Cave"), Op. 26
> Calm Sea And Prosperous Voyage, Op.27
> Symphony No. 2 In B Flat Major, Op. 52 ("Hymn Of Praise")
> 
> _London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado_


Three gems...the 2nd one of my most cherished pieces of music...

Overture To Shakespeare's "A Midsummer Night's Dream", Op. 21
Overture "The Hebrides"("Fingal's Cave"), Op. 26
Calm Sea And Prosperous Voyage, Op.27


----------



## flamencosketches

Just finished (only disc 2 for today)...:










*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Mass in B minor, BWV 232. Karl Richter, Munich Bach Choir and Orchestra

Man, I am reeling from the utter transcendence and beauty of this music. The B minor Mass has finally "clicked" with me in a major way and I think this phenomenal recording is largely to thank, though I still have love for my other recording (John Eliot Gardiner's recording from some two decades later, on the same label). I think I'm ready to join the consensus that this is Bach's greatest work, or at least high up in the running. (I hope to have a similar realization w/ the Matthew Passion someday-maybe I need to hear Richter's recording of it).


----------



## Caroline

Andras Schiff plays Beethoven's piano sonata No.30 - watch on youtube. 



Recorded in 2013 Japan

It is one of the most authentic and moving performances of this piece I have heard and something I will purchase.....highly recommend.

Edit:
Finding where to purchase it is proving to be a challenge....


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 1 in D major, "Titan"_
[Rec. 1974]
_Symphony No. 6 in A minor, "Tragic"_
[Rec. 1977]







Conductor: James Levine
Orchestra: London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## senza sordino

John Williams plays some Spanish guitar music. One of my very old disks.









Rodrigo Concierto para una fiesta, and Concierto Madrigal. From Spotify









Falla The Three Cornered Hat, Nights in the Garden of Spain and Homenajes. The first time listening to this recording. I know these pieces well, of course. From Spotify. Nice.


----------



## Guest

Here's a Roger-Ducasse Etude. I prefer the one on the recording I posted, but this is good enough.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part one for the rest of today.

Although the earliest works show that the composer is continuing in the 20th c. Soviet tradition of Shostakovich, Myaskovsky etc. there are still enough pointers to suggest that a more individual talent is bubbling under.

_Six Preludes_ for piano (1953-54):










_Variations_ for piano (1955):










Symphony [no.0] (1956-57):










Violin Concerto no.1 (1957 - rev. by 1963):










Sonata [no.0] for violin and piano (1955):
Sonata no.1 for violin and piano (1963):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Holst, The Warriors, The Planets*


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano sonata 15 - Kempff

Piano sonata 16 - Serkin


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 2 - Vernon Handley leading the Ulster Orchestra in Sir Arthur Bliss's "Checkmate Suite":


----------



## Itullian

Bach, Partitas, Hewitt
Love her Bach


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141338


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, op. 5
Intermezzo in A flat major, op. 76 no. 3
Intermezzo in B flat major, op. 76 no. 4
Capriccio in D minor, op. 116 no. 1
Intermezzo in E major, op. 116 no. 4
Intermezzo in B flat major, op. 117 no. 2
Intermezzo in A major, op. 118 no. 2
Ballade in G minor, op. 118 no. 3
Klavierstücke, op. 119
Waltz in A flat major, op. 39 no. 15

Nelson Freire, piano

2017


----------



## Caroline

Listening to a very well done restored LP on youtube (Musical Heritage Society) of the full ballet, Creatures of Prometheus, conducted by Zubin Mehta / Israel Philharmonic. 





The music is new to me...and the motif was used by Beethoven in the Eroica and 2 other works. Rather interesting. Then my ears get a much deserved rest.


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Dmitri Shostakovich's "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## starthrower

Disc 3: Violin Concerto in D minor Frank Peter Zimmermann - violin
Cello Concerto Truls Mork - cello 
Kolner Rundfunk / Hans Vonk
Recorded 1992


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Hanson's _4th Symphony_ is arguably his finest (he ranked it with _Merrymount_ as his own favorite), though not as immediately accessible as the others. A "Requiem" for his dad, it won him the '44 Pulitzer Prize for Music, the first ever given. Alternately touching and tough, it could not not be mistaken for anyone else's work: the richly unfolding polyphonies, the ominous pounding of kettle drums, and something new: one of the most interesting and tender conclusions to any 20th century work. It's short for a modern symphony, like life itself, one wonders? But this disc offers as varied and generous a program as I've ever seen (over 75 mins.) and the performance of the _Lament for Beowulf _ is stellar.


----------



## Ad Astra

*Nightfall (2018)

Alice Sara Ott

Claude Debussy

Erik Satie

Maurice Ravel*

I don't like recordings with this aesthetic but it is actually good.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> _D'accord_, MusicSybarite, there were many passages in the Quintet that seemed to evidence what the _New Grove_ said about Gouvy being too drawn out. A shame, because I thought there were some good musical ideas therein, but insufficiently exploited. And what did you think of that Andante? (Couldn't help but wonder if the Quintette Denis Clavier wasn't extending it even further than the composer intended...)


According to my notes, the movement I liked the best was the 3rd one _Danse suédoise_ because of its rustic charm. I didn't feel the rest with much personality. I just remembered that his Piano Quintet is another real stunner. What a lovely work.


----------



## Bkeske

Couldn't figure out what to play this evening, and this box set kept saying 'pick me, pick me'....so, I did. This is a very nicely recorded, performed, and directed set. Italian pressing. 1974 release.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Nance leading The Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:


















edit: This disc is an excellent way to get into Erik Esenvald's music. Recommend!


----------



## Joe B

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Hanson's _4th Symphony_ is arguably his finest (he ranked it with _Merrymount_ as his own favorite), though not as immediately accessible as the others. A "Requiem" for his dad, it won him the '44 Pulitzer Prize for Music, the first ever given. Alternately touching and tough, it could not not be mistaken for anyone else's work: the richly unfolding polyphonies, the ominous pounding of kettle drums, and something new: one of the most interesting and tender conclusions to any 20th century work. It's short for a modern symphony, like life itself, one wonders? But this disc offers as varied and generous a program as I've ever seen (over 75 mins.) and the performance of the _Lament for Beowulf _ is stellar.
> View attachment 141339


You are correct that the "Lament for Beowulf" is stellar....I listen to it often. I'm a big fan of Hanson's music, but for me, I feel his best symphony is #3, followed by #1, #2, and then #4, with the other 3 in no particular order. Gerard Schwarz, the Seattle Symphony, and John Eargle and others at Delos did a great job on these recordings.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 4. on this 3-CD set ...

Magnard: Symphonies No. 1-4 / Hymne a la Justice / Ouverture Op. 10 / Chant Funebre (Michel Plasson, Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse)

Disc release year : 2002

Disc manufacturer : EMI Music France


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor: Intermezzo, etc.

Daniel Muller-Schot (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor: Intermezzo
Debussy: Intermezzo for cello & piano, L. 27
Franck, C: Cello Sonata in A major
Poulenc: Cello Sonata, Op. 143
Ravel: Habanera
Ravel: Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov


----------



## Knorf

*Jacob Druckman*: _That Quickening Pulse_, Cavalli arr. Druckman _Delizie contente che l'alme beate_, _Nor Spell Nor Charm_, Charpentier arr. Druckman _Suite from Médée_, _Lamia_
Lucy Shelton
Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose

Vividly orchestrated music by this great American composer.


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven, Goode


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Konzertstück; Overtures: Der Freischütz · Euryanthe · Oberon etc

Mikhail Pletnev (piano)

Russian National Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mirages

Opera Arias & Songs

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2017
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2017
Editor's Choice
Opera Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2018
Opera Choice
Finalist - Recital
Gramophone Awards
2018
Finalist - Recital
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Grammy Awards
61st Awards (2019)
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Finalist - Vocal
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Finalist - Vocal


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Petite Messe solennelle & Stabat mater**

Lucia Popp, Brigitte Fassbaender, Nicolai Gedda

Dmitri Kavrakos & Katia & Marielle Labeque,

Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Coro e Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Stephen Cleobury,

Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell **

Riccardo Muti


----------



## canouro

*Alexander Glazunov:*

Seasons, Ballet In Four Pictures, Op. 67	
Solemn Procession In B Flat Major, Op. 91	
Solemn Procession In D Major, Op. 50
March On Russian Theme, Op. 76

Ballade For Large Symphony Orchestra, Op. 78
Solemn Overture For Large Symphony Orchestra, Op. 73	
Spring, Musical Picture For Symphony Orchestra, Op. 34	
Introduction And Salome's Dance To O. Wilde's Drama "Salome", Op. 90	
Romantic Intermezzo For Large Orchestra, Op. 69

The USSR Symphony Orchestra, Evgeni Svetlanov


----------



## Bourdon

realdealblues said:


> *Johannes Brahms*
> _Double Concerto in A minor, Op. 102_
> [Rec. 1959]
> View attachment 141317
> 
> Violin: Zino Francescatti
> Cello: Pierre Fournier
> Conductor: Bruno Walter
> Orchestra: Columbia Symphony Orchestra
> 
> _Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77_
> [Rec. 1974]
> View attachment 141318
> 
> Violin: Nathan Milstein
> Conductor: Eugen Jochum
> Orchestra: Vienna Philharmonic
> 
> _Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
> Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
> Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
> Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98_
> [Rec. 1976]
> View attachment 141319
> 
> Conductor: Eugen Jochum
> Orchestra: London Philharmonic Orchestra


*I especially love the violin concerto with Milstein*


----------



## Malx

Three recordings of Bartok's 4th String Quartet this morning for the 'Weekly Quartet' thread.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Music for piano and chamber orchestra_ (1964):










_Prelude and Fugue_ for piano (1963):
_Improvisation and Fugue_ for piano (1965):
_Variations on a Chord_ for piano (1965):










_Dialogue_ for violoncello and seven instrumentalists (1965):










Suite from the music for the film _Adventures of a Dentist_ (1965):










Violin Concerto no.2 (1966):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Partsongs / Auf dem Strom / Der Hirt auf dem Felsen / Lieder, d. 118, 440, 550, 706, 757, 764, 776, 809, 815, 892, 920a(921), 943, 965, 983, 985

Suzanne Danco- RobertTear- Elizabethan Singers


----------



## canouro

*Ippolitov-Ivanov:*
Caucasian Sketches - Suite No. 1, Op. 10,
Caucasian Sketches - Suite No. 2 "Iveria", Op. 42,
Turkish Fragments, Op. 62,

_National Symphony Orchestra Of Ukraine, Arthur Fagen_


----------



## Shosty

Earlier:









Sir Edward Elgar: Cello Concerto
Anna Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto)

Inbal Segev, Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra

Really liked the Clyne piece, inspired by, and named after an English translation of a Rumi poem. The Elgar performance was good but not close to my favorites.

Currently:









Christopher Rouse: Trombone Concerto, Gorgon, Iscariot

Joseph Alessi (Trombone), Marin Alsop, Colorado Symphony Orchestra

Rouse is a new composer for me and his trombone concerto just blew my mind so I'll definitely be exploring his music a lot more!


----------



## Guest002

As a break from Bach cantatas... some Buxtehude cantatas!
By Jos van Immerseel conducting the Orchestra Anima Eterna and the Collegium Vocale

You can tell from whom Bach learned the cantata trade!


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony and Chorale in music by Howard Hanson:


----------



## jim prideaux

Alfred Brendel performing Schubert's Impromptus Op 90 and Op 142.


----------



## Malx

Szymanowski, Symphony No 3 'The Song of the Night' - Ben Johnson (tenor), BBC SO & Chorus, Edward Gardner.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Trios

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Chris Thile (mandolin), Edgar Meyer (double bass)


----------



## canouro

*Jean Sibelius:*

Scènes Historiques, Suite Op. 25,
Scènes Historiques, Suite Op. 66,
En Saga, Op. 9,

Tulen Synty, Op.32,
Sandels, Op.28,
Suomen Jääkärien Marssi, Op.91, No.1,
Har Du Mod? Op.31, No.2,
Aternarnes Sang, Op.31, No.3,
Academic March,
Finlandia, Op.26,

_Sauli Tiilikainen, Laulun Ystavat Male Choir, The Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi_


----------



## sonance

_French composers via Youtube - first listen_

Charles Chaynes (1925 - 2016)

- Piano Concerto (1961; Yvonne Loriod, piano; Orchestre de chambre de l'ORTF/Serge Baudo)
part 1:




part 2: 




- Visions concertantes (for guitar and twelve strings; 1976*; Alberto Ponce, guitar; Orchestre de Chambre National de Toulouse/Georges Armand)




* year according to "Centre de documentation de la musique contemporaine":
http://www.cdmc.asso.fr/fr/ressources/compositeurs/biographies/chaynes-charles-1925-2016

- Séquences de l'Apocalypse (for brass quintet and organ; 1971; Quintette de Cuivres d'Avignon; Jean-Pierre Lecaudey, organ)
Séquence 1:




playlist with sequences 1 - 7:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_laFwEE7tMrPxtA87V5__sIs-Ou4PwMmfg

- Tarquinia (three frescoes for ondes Martenot, piano and percussion; 1973; Trio Deslogères)
no. 1:




no. 2: 



no. 3: 




- Concerto [no. 1] for Trumpet and Chamber Orchestra (1956; Lucas Lipari-Mayer, trumpet; Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto/Marco Attura)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Mass in B minor, BWV 232. Karl Richter, Münchener Bach-Chor und Orchester


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 7 & Piano Sonata No. 4

Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Haslam, Andrew Mogrelia


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Joe B said:


> Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony and Chorale in music by Howard Hanson:


Two of these works evidence a Hanson rather at odds with the prevailing notion of him as a neo-Romantic in form and substance, _Mosaics_ which is more abstract and the PC which shows some jazz influence.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Joe B said:


> You are correct that the "Lament for Beowulf" is stellar....I listen to it often. I'm a big fan of Hanson's music, but for me, I feel his best symphony is #3, followed by #1, #2, and then #4, with the other 3 in no particular order. Gerard Schwarz, the Seattle Symphony, and John Eargle and others at Delos did a great job on these recordings.


They really did! (I may _say_ :lol: that the 4th is my favorite, but I admit it's the 2nd that I'm humming and whistling...)


----------



## Vasks

_One long work for today_


----------



## starthrower

Psyche: symphonic poem in 3 movements for orchestra & chorus
Orchestre De Liege / Paul Strauss


----------



## sonance

José Antônio Rezende de Almeida Prado (1943 - 2010)

- Piano Concerto no. 1 (1982/83)
- Aurora (for piano and orchestra; 1975)
- Concerto Fribourgeois (for piano and orchestra; 1985)
Sonia Rubinsky, piano; Minas Gerais Philharmonic Orchestra/Fabio Mechetti (naxos)


----------



## Rogerx

*Julian Alexander Bream CBE (15 July 1933 - 14 August 2020)*



Rodrigo/Villa-Lobos: Concierto de Aranjuez

Julian Bream (guitar), Anna Moffo (soprano)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, John Eliot Gardiner, Leopold Stokowski, Leo Brouwer

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un Gentilhombre
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)
Villa-Lobos: Prelude No. 1 in E minor
Villa-Lobos: Prelude No. 5
Villa-Lobos: Preludes (5) for guitar


----------



## Coach G

Today and yesterday I loaded the CD player with five by the American composer, *William Schuman* (1910-1992) all played by Gerard Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony Orchestra from the NAXOS _American Composers_ series:

1. *William Schuman*: _Symphonies # 4 & 9_; _Orchestra Song_; _Circus Overture_
2. *William Schuman*: _Symphony #8_; _Night Journey_; *Charles Ives*, orchestrated by _William Schuman_: _Variations on "America"_ 
3. *William Schuman*: _Symphony #6_; _Prayer in the Time of War_; _New England Triptych_
4. *William Schuman*: _Symphonies # 3 & 5_
5. *William Schuman*: _Symphonies # 7 & 10_

(Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra)

William Schuman's music was from the generation of American composers that included Aaron Copland and Samuel Barber, but it generated the same popularity and existed on the fringes of the repertoire even here in America where conductors such as Eugene Ormandy and George Szell had recorded one or two works by Schuman, and Leonard Bernstein, at least recorded three of Schuman's symphonies and a handful of his orchestral works. Though William Schuman's music is tonal, well-crafted, and athletic; it lacks Barber's lyricism, and Copland's home-spun "Americana" feeling; so it presents a more challenging task to the average listener. Like some others of his generation, namely Shostakovich, Rautavaara, Alan Hovhaness, Walter Piston, and Roy Harris; William Schuman chose the symphony to be his main form of musical expression and composed a total of ten. In an interview I found on YouTube, William Schuman stated that he loved composing symphonies and he looked to Roy Harris as something of a model. While Schuman's music may seem to be a but thorny at first, given an even chance, I think that most can find Schuman to be a very fine and innovative composer.


----------



## starthrower

RIP Maestro


----------



## canouro

*Max Bruch:* Scottish Fantasia, Op. 46
*Paul Hindemith:* Violin Concerto

_David Oistrakh, London Symphony Orchestra, Jascha Horenstein_


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy; 6 Moments Musicaux, D.780 (analogue)
Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Malx

Rodrigo, Concierto de Aranjuez - Julian Bream, The Monteverdi Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner.

In memory of Julian Bream whose passing was reported today.


----------



## sbmonty

Very enjoyable.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Rodrigo, Concierto de Aranjuez - Julian Bream, The Monteverdi Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner.
> 
> In memory of Julian Bream whose passing was reported today.


Why have I never heard of the Monteverdi Orchestra before this-Monteverdi Choir I know, of course, but not the orchestra. Is it the same members as the English Baroque Soloists...?


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Why have I never heard of the Monteverdi Orchestra before this-Monteverdi Choir I know, of course, but not the orchestra. Is it the same members as the English Baroque Soloists...?


The Monteverdi Orchestra was created by John Eliot Gardiner using modern instruments, in the late 1970s they changed to using period instruments and changed name to the English Baroque Soloists - if this is inaccurate I'm sure a wiser soul than I will correct me.


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam in Robert Schumann's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Malx

Back to the 4th Bartok string quartet this time via Qobuz an excellent account from the Casals Quartet.










Edit: I listened to the Ligeti and Kurtag works as well.


----------



## Caroline

Malx said:


> The Monteverdi Orchestra was created by John Eliot Gardiner using modern instruments, in the late 1970s they changed to using period instruments and changed name to the English Baroque Soloists - if this is inaccurate I'm sure a wiser soul than I will correct me.


Thank you - very useful information.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*

I have a ton of Schubert 9s, so I guess I have to figure out which ones are worth hearing. So far, the sound isn't that great on this one, where the 9th needs a full palette of tonal color to have the most impact. but Gramophone compares this to his later recordings and says, "There is infinitely more subtlety of phrase and rubato and generally a more sympathetic response. This is not a Viennese-style performance, but it shows remarkable sensibility."


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Back to the 4th Bartok string quartet this time via Qobuz an excellent account from the Casals Quartet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I listened to the Ligeti and Kurtag works as well.


You must have been listening to the album at much the same time as me! I had the disc, though.

I then went on to more Kurtag:


----------



## Joe B

The Guarneri Quartet performing Ludwig Van Beethoven's "String Quartet No. 15":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*

I started listening to Toscanini's 9th, but I couldn't handle the sound, so now it's off to Charles Munch.


----------



## Bourdon

*Charles Koechlin*

Le Livre de la Jungle


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141375


*Johannes Brahms*

Lieder

Bernarda Fink, mezzo-soprano
Roger Vignoles, piano

2007, reissued 2013


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> I started listening to Toscanini's 9th, but I couldn't handle the sound, so now it's off to Charles Munch.
> 
> View attachment 141374


And that's a forking great Schubert Great C major. Maybe my favorite!

My listening:

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Stan's Brahms is awesome.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Ives - Symphony No. 4*
Michael Tilson Thomas/Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus

Wonderfully weird music for a Friday.


----------



## canouro

*Live in Tokyo 1970*
*Weber:* Overture to Oberon
*Mozart:* Symphony No. 40 In G Minor
*Sibelius:* Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 43
*Berlioz:* Rakoczy March

_George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra _


----------



## starthrower

Our departed friend Moody mentioned the Liszt transcription in an old Saint-Saens thread so I thought I'd give it a listen.


----------



## Itullian

Vivaldi, Marriner
Sometimes i just wanna hear modern instruments.


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: String Quartets No. 17 in B-flat major, K. 458 "Hunt," and No. 16 in E-flat major, K. 428
Quatuor Mosaïques


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*
Fritz Reiner sure is fleet of foot in this one. My personal reference recording is Beecham's, but this one is an interesting alternative.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 4*

Lively, intelligent ensemble playing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Unfinished Symphony (Whatever number they're calling it today)*

I was about to put on another recording, but this interpretation is so compelling, I'm sitting here holding the CD until this is over.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## realdealblues

*Alban Berg*
_String Quartet, Op. 3
Lyric Suite (For String Quartet)_
[Rec. 1974]








_String Quartet, Op. 3
_[Rec. 1991]_
Lyric Suite For String Quartet_
[Rec. 1992]








*Anton Webern*
_String Quartet, Op. 28
5 Movements For String Quartet, Op. 5
6 Bagatelles For String Quartet, Op. 9_
[Rec. 1975]

*Erich Urbanner*
_String Quartet #3_
[Rec. 1975]

*Roman Haubenstock-Ramati*
_String Quartet #1 "Mobile"_
[Rec. 1975]







Ensemble: Alban Berg Quartett

Figured I would start with the stuff I know I don't really care for. I can't find anything of interest or enjoyment in these Berg or Webern works no matter how many times I hear them. I had never heard the Urbanner or Haubenstock-Ramati works before, but they are in the same ballpark and again, just not my cup of tea. Maybe for parts in a movie soundtrack but for just listening, they do nothing for me.


----------



## Caroline

Joe B said:


> The Guarneri Quartet performing Ludwig Van Beethoven's "String Quartet No. 15":


What year was this recorded?


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> I can't find anything of interest or enjoyment in these Berg or Webern works no matter how many times I hear them . . . and again, just not my cup of tea.


Ooh, send them my way! I like that brand of tea.


----------



## Caroline

Inspired by Manxfeeder.... Symphony No. 2, 2nd movement


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> Ooh, send them my way! I like that brand of tea.


I was thinking the same. I adore Berg and Webern's string quartets and would gladly take those.


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Das Lied Von Der Erede_
[Rec. 1963]







Soloists: Ernst Haefliger, Nan Merriman
Conductor: Eugen Jochum
Orchestra: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## PWoolfson

Sublime


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> Ooh, send them my way! I like that brand of tea.





Knorf said:


> I was thinking the same. I adore Berg and Webern's string quartets and would gladly take those.


If it wouldn't break up the box set you'd both be welcome to them. I haven't found anything from Berg that I enjoy and there is only 1 work from Webern that I really enjoy.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> I was thinking the same. I adore Berg and Webern's string quartets and would gladly take those.


I'm listening on Spotify. They play with an Expressionist feel more than a Schubertian, but with their precision of playing it really works. I noticed this is on their Teldec box set with their Haydn, Brahms, and Mozart, so maybe I should start saving my pennies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> If it wouldn't break up the box set you'd both be welcome to them. I haven't found anything from Berg that I enjoy and there is only 1 work from Webern that I really enjoy.


What box set is it that you have?


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> What box set is it that you have?


The new Alban Berg Quartett Complete Recordings Box Set


----------



## Itullian

One of the most awesome boxes i ever got!
Amazing playing and sound!!!!!!


----------



## Rambler

*Canto Gregoriano * Coro de monjes del Monasterio Benedictino da Santo Domingo de Silos on EMI









A two CD set (Original International Bestseller - if you please - according to the box cover).

I'm hardly an expert on Gregorian chant, but this fits nicely into my collection as a 'starting point' for western 'classical' music.

I guess I mainly appreciate this as a form of ambient music. It is very calming. My sister has a zero tolerance approach to classical music - but does listen to some Gregorian Chant - I suspect as a stress relief.


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> The new Alban Berg Quartett Complete Recordings Box Set


Oh, my! That's a price that's a little too rich for my blood, but good for you!


----------



## Itullian

Caroline said:


> What year was this recorded?


You can get the entire set in this box.
Fantastic set!!!! One of my favorites.
Good prices.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge:


----------



## Joe B

Caroline said:


> What year was this recorded?


Recorded in April of 1988 in NYC and released by Philips in 1990.


----------



## Knorf

*Leoš Janáček*: String Quartets No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata" (after Tolstoy) and No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Juilliard String Quartet

It's taken awhile for these performances to grow on me, for whatever reason, but now I really enjoy them, pretty equally to any competitors.

I'll listen to the Berg _Lyric Suite_, one of my favorite string quartets of all time, a bit later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Lyric Suite*

I'm listening to the Lasalle after listening to the Berg Quartet to see if I need to add the Bergs to my 2nd Viennese collection.


----------



## OperasAndPassions

Cantatas BWV 61, BWV 36, BWV 62 and BWV 132 in sequel, since they form a nice set together (Adventskantaten)


----------



## Rambler

*A feather on the breath of God* - Gothic Voices with Emma Kirkby directed by Christopher Page on hyperion









Sequences and hymns by Abbess Hildegard of Bingen (c1179)

Following on from the calm world of Gregorian Chant we have here a more ecstatic vision. And I must say a quite delectable one.


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, my! That's a price that's a little too rich for my blood, but good for you!


That's all I buy are big boxes these days, but I actually thought $100 was pretty cheap. If you were to buy just a couple of the sets in that box Beethoven cycle ($20), Mozart ($20) a couple others you are basically there for price. Even getting literally half of the stuff in the box used is double the price of buying this one new. I'm sure it will go the way of the Szell box and be $500-1000 in a few months so I try to pickup the stuff I really want soon after it comes out because it all seems to go out of print and are never to be seen again.


----------



## Itullian

Some London symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> I'm sure it will go the way of the Szell box and be $500-1000 in a few months so I try to pickup the stuff I really want soon after it comes out because it all seems to go out of print and are never to be seen again.


I was thinking the same thing. You might double your money in six months.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonio Vivaldi*: 4 Concertos from op.8, "The Four Seasons"; *Astor Piazzolla*: Cuatro estaciónes porteñas. Gidon Kremer, Kremerata Baltica

Just got this; so far, it's a totally killer CD! Highly recommended to any fan of either of these very different composers. The Piazzolla pieces are arranged in a way that makes them sound almost Vivaldi-ish, and then Kremer manages to make the Vivaldi sound quite modern, but not in a perversely anachronistic kind of way. I've always thought these four concertos were far, far ahead of their time and thus I really appreciate recordings like this one. That being said I think I do need to track down at least one great HIP/period instruments recording of the Seasons.


----------



## Dimace

*Vladimir* is one of the best* Alexander's Sonatas* interpreter. Here he is playing the *Sonatas 1, 6 & 8 plus the 4 Pieces op. 51.*Not much to be said here. Vladimir is TOP Scriabin interpreter and this super LP is no exception. (London Records / Decca, 1XLP, 1987)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141402


*Johannes Brahms*

Lieder & Liebeslieder Waltzes

Andrea Rost, soprano
Magdalena Kožená, mezzo-soprano
Matthew Polenzani, tenor
Thomas Quasthoff, baritone
James Levine, piano
Yefim Bronfman, piano

recorded live at the Verbier Festival in 2003, issued 2016


----------



## ldiat

Mozart: Divertimento in D Major, K. 251


----------



## Guest

View attachment 141403

Claude Debussy
12 Etudes, L.136
Mitsuko Ushida - Piano

I never heard these before. Completely entrancing!


----------



## Chilham

Richard Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder

Dame Kiri Te Kanewa, Vienna Philharmonic, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 141400
> 
> 
> *Antonio Vivaldi*: 4 Concertos from op.8, "The Four Seasons"; *Astor Piazzolla*: Cuatro estaciónes porteñas. Gidon Kremer, Kremerata Baltica
> 
> Just got this; so far, it's a totally killer CD! Highly recommended to any fan of either of these very different composers. The Piazzolla pieces are arranged in a way that makes them sound almost Vivaldi-ish, and then Kremer manages to make the Vivaldi sound quite modern, but not in a perversely anachronistic kind of way. I've always thought these four concertos were far, far ahead of their time and thus I really appreciate recordings like this one. That being said I think I do need to track down at least one great HIP/period instruments recording of the Seasons.


This exact album lineup has been done at least two other times; most recently by Arabella Steinbacher and by Lara St. John many years before that. My favorite recording of the Piazzolla/Desyatnikov is by Leticia Moreno. As for the Vivaldi, I'm not huge on HIP but if you want something unique try the Janine Jansen recording. It's pared down to a small and intimate group of close musicians and sounds refreshing and exhilarating.


----------



## Bkeske

2 LP box set. Netherlands pressing. 1981


----------



## D Smith

In memory of Julian Bream, who introduced me to the classical guitar way back when.










Recent listening.

Mahler: Symphony No. 9. Abbado, Vienna. Wonderful though I'm partial to his recording with Lucerne.










Flute and Cello rarities. Atsuko Koga and Georgiy Lomakov. Works by Beethoven, Villa Lobos, Telemann and others. Both soloists are excellent especially the flautist. Different and recommended.










Shostakovich: String Quartets 7 13. Pacifica Quartet. My favourtie set of these masterpieces.










Karol Szymanowski, Violin Concerto No.1. Chantal Juillet; Charles Dutoit, Montreal Symphony. Highly recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141407


*Johannes Brahms*

Music for Chorus and Orchestra

Warsaw Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra
Antoni Wit, conductor

2012


----------



## Joe B

Brian Schmidt leading the South Dakota Chorale in sacred songs of life & love:









*Arvo Part*
Magnificat
Bogoróditse Djévo
Sieben Magnificat Antiphonen
*Alfirdas Martnaitis*
Alleluia
*Knut Nystedt*
Prayers of Kierkegaard
*Sven-David Sandstrom*
4 Songs of Love
*Ivo Antognini*
I Am the Rose of Sharon
*Eriks Esenvalds*
O salutaris hostia
*Arvo Part*
Nunc dimittis


----------



## Bkeske

RCA Red Seal, released 1974


----------



## Bkeske

5 CD set. Playing disc 1. The 5th recorded in 1966 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Egmont in 1969 - Wiener Philharmoniker. Collection released 2005


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie

BBC Music Magazine November 2011

This is a curious mix of compromise and contradiction. The Canadian orchestra Les Violons du Roy plays on modern instruments but uses Baroque bows; modern piano replaces harpsichord as the 'keyboard', but played with stylish, spontaneous-sounding elaboration of lines and sparing use of the sustaining pedal...Yet it all works remarkably well...this is a thoroughly enjoyable 'piano' version of these glorious Concertos.


----------



## Bkeske

Released 1995


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 52- Neue Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 65
Schumann: Spanische Liebeslieder Op. 138

Barbara Bonney, Anne Sofie von Otter, Kurt Streit, Olaf Bär


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - Tone Poems

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Andante Largo

Montserrat Figueras, La Capella Reial & Jordi Savall - Cant de La Sibil·la


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Piano Works - Etudes

Pietro De Maria (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Trios

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello)

Divertimento (Piano Trio) in B flat, K254
Piano Trio No. 1 in G major, K496
Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K502
Piano Trio No. 4 in E major K542
Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K548
Piano Trio No. 6 in G major K564


----------



## vincula

A little gem I've just discovered:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Guest

View attachment 141420

Astor Piazzolla
Tangos del Ángel y del Diablo
ChamberJam Europe


----------



## Barbebleu

Boris Godunov 1872 version, Gergiev. Excellent.


----------



## annaw

*Schumann: Symphony no.1 (Sawallisch/Staatskapelle Dresden)*

I have been quite addicted to this set a few days now. Just a stunning performance of the first symphony and Dresdeners play with all the grandeur, vitality, and playfulness one would expect from a performance of a Schumann's symphony. I'm really enjoying revisiting these performances and the symphonies themselves. Off to listen to the second symphony!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

partita No.1 BWV 825

This was my first recording of these beautiful partitas (1964-1971 ),later he recorded it again for EMI ( 1987 ) with a better recorded sound.Both are very well played and a joy to listen to.


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony - Per Norgard, Symphony No 5 - Oslo PO, John Storgards.


----------



## Bourdon

*Lute music from the royal courts of Europe*

Julian Bream *RIP*

My first recording from this fine musician,I was much younger in those days.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Acadarchist

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mompou, Piano Works*
> 
> So far (up to track 10), this is wonderful: sensitive, nonindulgent, with great sound. I'm looking forward to hearing Musica Callada.
> 
> View attachment 141269


Listening to this at the moment, at your recommendation. Very good. Going to explore Mompou further. Many thanks.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part three for late morning and afternoon.

Sonata no.2 [_Quasi una Sonata_] for violin and piano (1968):










Suite from the music for the film _The Commissar_ (1967):
Suite from the music for the film _The Glass Harmonica_ (1968):
Suite from the music for the film _The Waltz_ (1969):
Suite from the music for the film _Sport, Sport, Sport_ (1970):










String Quartet no.1 (1966):
_Canon in Memoriam Igor Stravinsky_ for string quartet (1971):










_(8) Little Piano Pieces_ (1971):










Concerto for oboe, harp and strings (1971):


----------



## vincula

I love Schnittke, but there's no way to play it at home unless I'm home alone or wearing headphones. My wife's an extremely calm and harmonic person -that's clearly how she has managed living with me for 20 odd years and counting- but Schnittke's music transforms her completely. Drives her so nuts she starts yelling at me!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## sonance

Selim Palmgren (1878 - 1951)

- Piano Sonata no. 1, op. 11 (1901?)
- "May Night" (from: "Spring" [seven pieces]; 1906/07)
- 24 Preludes (pub. 1907)
Henri Sigfridsson, piano (ondine)


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, Symphony No. 1, Leonard Bernstein, Chicago SO (rec. 1988, live).


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Reuss leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in psalms by Felix Mendelssohn and Cyrillus Kreek:


----------



## elgar's ghost

vincula said:


> I love Schnittke, but there's no way to play it at home unless I'm home alone or wearing headphones. My wife's an extremely calm and harmonic person -that's clearly how she has managed living with me for 20 odd years and counting- but Schnittke's music transforms her completely. Drives her so nuts she starts yelling at me!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


When I was co-habiting I used to have to occasionally tread on sonic eggshells, too - my ex-partner stated that she didn't mind being a 'stereo widow' but make sure I shut the door behind me. My listening to music in another room at least gave her the opportunity to watch her soaps (which I loathed) in peace, so it cut both ways.


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, Symphony No. 7, Leonard Bernstein, Chicago SO (rec. 1988, live).



First movement, allegretto: Shostakovich's "Bolero." :lol:


----------



## Guest002

Thanks to another thread about these parts, I decided to dip some toes in the foaming waters that are Christopher Rouse.

In this case, Alan Gilbert conducting the New York Philharmonic in performances of Rouse's Symphony No. 3 and 4, plus some smaller orchestral pieces. I'm new to Rouse, but Symphony No. 3 is great, great fun apart from anything else! Certainly blows some eighteenth century cobwebs out of my ears, with prejudice!


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz, Ravel and Debussy/Adams

Les nuits d'été, Shéhérazade, Le livre de Baudelaire (After Debussy's L. 64)

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot


----------



## Malx

This months BBC music Magazine's cover disc featuring work by Bartok:

Two Pictures - BBC SO, Gergely Madaras.
String Quartet No 5 - Calidore Quartet.
Out of Doors - Alexander Gadjiev.


----------



## Dimace

After Scarlatti's Sonatas presentation with Vladimir and Arturo, I made the (hypothetical) question who is better. Such questions can't be answered, when the pianists are in the highest level. Despite this, there is a YT video, where someone can make a comparison. What you will listen is, generally speaking, piano from another universe. The 0,00000000000000001% difference, which will give us the winner, is still to be found, from me at least.


----------



## Joe B

James Conlon leading the Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra in Igor Stravinsky's "Symphony in 3 Movements":


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> After Scarlatti's Sonatas presentation with Vladimir and Arturo, I made the (hypothetical) question who is better. Such questions can't be answered, when the pianists are in the highest level. Despite this, there is a YT video, where someone can make a comparison. What you will listen is, generally speaking, piano from another universe. The 0,00000000000000001% difference, which will give us the winner, is still to be found, from me at least.


Debussy Preludes Book II, Arrau vs. Richter...which is better? I hear different things in each, but I prefer Richter.


----------



## Bourdon

*Charles Koechlin*

The seven stars symphony
4 interludes op.214
L'andalouse dans barcelone

Deutsches symphonic-orchester Berlin


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Saturday fun and something my wife and I both enjoy (actually, that word seems insufficient to convey our affection for this _opérette_, premiered in 1923); catchy tunes, interesting libretto, spirited acting. In sum, something that is hard to listen to just once, we'll want to play it again.


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Lonquich plays: Schumann works.
( Saved from the bin)


----------



## Shosty

Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Les Guitares bien tempérées (The Well-Tempered Guitars) Op. 199

Duo Pace Poli Capelli


----------



## Joe B

Joel Revzen leading the Moscow Symphony Orchestra in Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy's "String Symphony VII in D":


----------



## millionrainbows

Some of Shostakovich...it's hard for me to take very seriously.

Right now: clearing my palette with Uccellini violin sonatas.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Life's been busy for a few weeks consecutively so I haven't had much time to do more than lurk here. Much less time for active listening. That said I'm really enjoying a cup of coffee and Jacqueline du Pré performing the Dvorak Cello Concerto right now while catching up on TC threads.


----------



## starthrower

Op.109,110,111

I just received an original edition of this set. Bulky fatboy cases and all but I love the full bodied piano sound and Goode's tempos and phrasing feels just right. The newer edition comes in a space saving cardboard box.


----------



## Malx

Szymanowski, Des Hafis Liebeslieder* & Symphony No 1 - Ben Johnson (tenor)*, BBC SO, Edward Gardner.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1965-05-13
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 6
*


----------



## canouro

*Beethoven:*
Piano Concerto No 1 In C Major,
Piano Concerto No 2 in B flat Major,
Piano Concerto No 3 In C Minor,

_Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu, Stephen Hough_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No.1 in D Minor, Theme and Variations in D minor from String Sextet, Op. 18
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## starthrower

Albeniz, Granados, Rodrigo


----------



## Vasks

*Carvalho - Overture to "Te Deum a due cori" (Minsky/Koch)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata #2 (McCabe/London)
W. A. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola & Orchestra (Kantorow/Denon)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part four scattered throughout the rest of today.

Symphony no.1 for large orchestra (1969-72):










_Golos prirody_ [_Voices of Nature_] for ten wordless female voices and vibraphone (1972):










_Der gelbe Klang_ [_The Yellow Sound_] - 'scenic composition' for pantomime, soprano, mixed choir and chamber ensemble [Text: Vassily Kandinsky] (1973-74):










_Requiem_ - from the stage music to Friedrich Schiller's drama _Don Carlos_ for three sopranos, contralto, tenor, mixed choir, two trumpets, electric guitar, electric bass, celeste, piano, organ and four percussionists [Text: Roman Catholic liturgy] (1975):










_Prelude in Memoriam Dmitri Shostakovich_ for violin duo (1975):
_Moz-Art_ for violin duo (1976):


----------



## Manxfeeder

canouro said:


>


That looks interesting. But it's not on Spotify yet. Rats.


----------



## Caroline

Itullian said:


> You can get the entire set in this box.
> Fantastic set!!!! One of my favorites.
> Good prices.


Thanks, good to know.

I recommend Amadeus


----------



## Caroline

Listening to Op. 18, No. 4 (C-major)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rogerx said:


> Brahms: Piano Concerto No.1 in D Minor, Theme and Variations in D minor from String Sextet, Op. 18
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


Love the cover design: simple, stylish, effective (even if it's obvious the rain is Photoshopped). What is the little A/B umbrella logo intended to represent?


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 13, 14 'Moonlight' & 15 'Pastoral' - Emil Gilels.

So far this box is hitting all the right spots, Gilels definitely has a wonderful way with these sonatas.


----------



## Enthusiast

Again, I have spent much of the day with opera. This time one that has been called the greatest opera ever written in two different (but both excellent) recordings. Both are paced superbly - nothing drags for a minute.


----------



## canouro

*Brahms:*
Symphony No. 1 In C Minor, Op. 68
Symphony No. 3 In F Major, Op. 90

_Antal Dorati, London Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## Malx

EJ Moeran, String Quartet No 1* & Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings - Melbourne String Quartet* & Sarah Francis (oboe) + members of the English String Quartet.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 13, 14 'Moonlight' & 15 'Pastoral' - Emil Gilels.
> 
> So far this box is hitting all the right spots, Gilels definitely has a wonderful way with these sonatas.


I was trying to decide between this box and the Brendel cycle and while both had wonderful playing I much preferred the recorded sound of the Emil Gilels set. I have not been disappointed at all.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Webern: *Fünf Sätze für Streichquartett*
At first I disliked how fast they took the opening movement but then it quickly grew on me and digged the fresh interpretation. The icy, crystalline atmosphere of Webern always gave me the imagery of taking a tour through some icy, barren planet located in a different dimension where our rules of logic don't apply. This work has always been by far my favorite Webern Opus.

Webern: *String Quartet (1905)*
I've never heard this before. Even though Webern's final stylistic evolution into purely atonal and serialist music is my favorite part of his output, the bizarre blend of tonal and atonal from his middle period is really striking. Amidst the dense dissonant counterpoint and screechy timbres, there's intermittent bursts of joyous major key that seamlessly emerge from it. I highly recommend giving this one a listen.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today: I loaded up the CD player with five more from the NAXOS _American Classics_ series:

1. *George Rochberg*: _Violin Concerto_, revised in collaboration with *Christopher Lyndon-Gee* (Peter Sheppard Skaeved, violin/Christopher Lyndon-Gee/Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra)
2. *William Schuman*: _Violin Concerto_, _New England Triptych_; *Charles Ives*: _Variations on "America"_, orchestrated by *William Schuman* (Jose Serebrier/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, w/Philip Quint, violin, on _Violin Concerto_)
3. *Walter Piston*: _Symphony #2 & 6 _(Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra)
4. *John Adams*: _Short Ride in a Fast Machine_; _The Wound-Dresser_, *Ferruccio Busoni*: _Berceuse Elegiaque_, arranged by *John Adams*; *John Adams*: _Shaker Loops_ (Marin Alsop/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, w/Nathan Gunn, baritone on _The Wound Dresser_)
5. *George Frederick McKay*: _From a Moonlit Ceremony_; _Harbor Narrative_; _Evocation Symphony "Symphony for Seattle"_ (John McLaughlin Williams/National Symphony Orchestra of the Ukraine)

Starting with Rochberg's _Violin Concerto_, it could be the finest Violin Concerto composed by an American; having the athleticism of Prokofiev's _Violin Concerto #1_, the sad but beautiful quality of Berg's _Violin Concerto_ (Berg's was composed as a memorial to the passing of his daughter, Rochberg's to the passing of his son); and the ambition and length of a Mahler symphony. On to the music of William Schuman, we proceed to another very fine American Violin Concerto, tonal but very thorny, but also very athletic. This is followed by Schuman's wonderful _New England Triptych_ and the rousing orchestration of Ive's _Variations on "America"_. The two symphonies by Walter Piston are not as memorable but are well-crafted and at least demonstrate a good effort. The above selections by John Adams derive something from Philip Glass' "minimalist" approach, but speak in a very original and vibrant musical voice. If the above CD is a fair representation of the music of George Frederick McKay, then I would say that McKay was a very fine and talented second-tier (or third tier?) American composer; his Pacific North-West-inspired works are tonal and home-spun; sort of "Washington state" counterparts to Grofe's _Grand Canyon Suite_ and _Mississippi Suite_, with the _Moonlit Ceremony_ being at least as entertaining as the _Mississippi Suite_.


----------



## Joe B

CD 1 of 2:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Pierrot Lunaire*

With a cover like that, it has to be good.


----------



## Itullian

Siegfried Act 3
Awesome


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: Symphonies No. 3 in D major, D 200 and No. 4 in C minor, D 417
Berliner Philharmoniker, Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Barbebleu

Bourdon said:


> *Lute music from the royal courts of Europe*
> 
> Julian Bream *RIP*
> 
> My first recording from this fine musician,I was much younger in those days.


An absolutely brilliant album. I have the vinyl version too. I was listening last night to The Golden Age of English Lute Music and The Dances of Dowland. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## canouro

*Brahms* - Violin Sonata No.3 In D Minor Op.108, Violin Sonata No.2 In A Major Op.100;
*Schumann* - Three Romances Op.94;
*Dietrich, Schumann, Brahms* - F.A.E. Sonata;

Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> EJ Moeran, String Quartet No 1* & Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings - Melbourne String Quartet* & Sarah Francis (oboe) + members of the English String Quartet.


*What a beautiful cover is this one!!!!* (about the music, I have no idea. Moeran is GOOD composer, but his music, like Bax's hasn't very clear orientation. Something like between meat and fish).


----------



## starthrower

Two great works beautifully recorded in the late 50s.


----------



## Knorf

*Harrison Birtwistle*: _The Triumph of Time_, _Gawain's Journey_
Philharmonia Orchestra, Elgar Howarth

Masterpieces of the late 20th century, spectacularly performed and recorded.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Pierrot Lunaire*
> 
> With a cover like that, it has to be good.
> 
> View attachment 141442


:lol::lol::lol:

With that cover plus my three favorite names I'll have to check this out.


----------



## Rambler

*Dietrich Buxtehude: Dein endles Herz, der Liebe Thron* Capella Angelica & Lautten Compagney directs by Wolfgang Katscher on Carus
















A disc of vocal music by Buxtehude. Well recorded and well performed.


----------



## Knorf

*Leoš Janáček*: Capriccio for Left-hand Piano and Seven Winds, Concertino for Piano and Chamber Ensemble
Mikhaïl Rudy
Soloists from Paris Opera Orchestra, Charles Mackerras

The music hasn't grabbed me, yet, but I'm a committed Janáček fan, so I'm working on it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Manfred Symphony*

Jansons makes a strong case for this symphony, at least in my opinion.


----------



## WVdave

Mozart; Symphonien 32 · 35 · 36 · 38 · 39 · 40 · 41 
Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker 
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2740 189, 3 × Vinyl, LP, Germany, 1978.

Found a copy of this 3 LP set at my local Goodwill for $1 today -- whisper quiet vinyl, really enjoying it.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano trio Op 70 / 2

Heifetz / Piatogorsky / Pinnario


----------



## DavidA

WVdave said:


> Mozart; Symphonien 32 · 35 · 36 · 38 · 39 · 40 · 41
> Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker
> Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2740 189, 3 × Vinyl, LP, Germany, 1978.
> 
> Found a copy of this 3 LP set at my local Goodwill for $1 today -- whisper quiet vinyl, really enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 141448


My wife made me get rid of my vinyl player so I had to get rid of the LPs as they took up too much room. I have these performances on the CD. But you can get some incredible LP bargains


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141450


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Toccata in F sharp minor, BWV 910
Toccata in C minor, BWV 911
Toccata in D major BWV 912
Toccata in D minor, BWV 913
Toccata in E minor, BWV 914
Toccata in G minor, BWV 915
Toccata in G major, BWV 916

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2019


----------



## Bkeske

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Webern: *Fünf Sätze für Streichquartett*
> At first I disliked how fast they took the opening movement but then it quickly grew on me and digged the fresh interpretation. The icy, crystalline atmosphere of Webern always gave me the imagery of taking a tour through some icy, barren planet located in a different dimension where our rules of logic don't apply. This work has always been by far my favorite Webern Opus.
> 
> Webern: *String Quartet (1905)*
> I've never heard this before. Even though Webern's final stylistic evolution into purely atonal and serialist music is my favorite part of his output, the bizarre blend of tonal and atonal from his middle period is really striking. Amidst the dense dissonant counterpoint and screechy timbres, there's intermittent bursts of joyous major key that seamlessly emerge from it. I highly recommend giving this one a listen.
> View attachment 141438


Glad you enjoyed it. I really enjoyed listening to it last evening.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Before bed something relatively easy on the ear:

E J Moeran, Sonata for Violin & Piano - Donald Scotts (violin), John Talbot (piano).


----------



## Bkeske

One of two albums that arrived from a friend in the mail today. I have not listened to the 9th in a while, and it never ceases to both amaze and please me.









You guys are on fire. The last few pages of selections have been incredible.


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: Complete Cantatas Vol. 39* on Teldec









The second disc from this 2 CD set comprising Cantatas 167, 168, & 169. This has Nikolaus Harnoncourt with the Concentus musicus Wien. Kurt Equiluz is one of the soloists - one of my favourite tenors in this repertoire. The recording (on orginal instruments) dates from the 1980's, and has a somewhat raw quality typical of original instrument recordings of the era. These days performances tend to be much more refined, but maybe this rougher approach is closer to the performance standards Bach would have experienced.


----------



## RockyIII

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Love the cover design: simple, stylish, effective (even if it's obvious the rain is Photoshopped). What is the little A/B umbrella logo intended to represent?


This is from the Australian Book Review website:

Umbrella. The leitmotif of the Complete Philips Recordings set. The substantial box (Brendel's Cube?) features a delightful picture of AB under an umbrella. A colophon version of the brolly, flanked by Brendel's initials, is used in the track listings to denote some of his favourite recordings. Is the umbrella a reflection of Brendel's sheltered personality, or perhaps a subconscious homage to Gene Kelly in Singin' in the Rain?


----------



## Manxfeeder

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 141450
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Toccata in F sharp minor, BWV 910
> Toccata in C minor, BWV 911
> Toccata in D major BWV 912
> Toccata in D minor, BWV 913
> Toccata in E minor, BWV 914
> Toccata in G minor, BWV 915
> Toccata in G major, BWV 916
> 
> Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord
> 
> 2019


Lord, have mercy, what's up with that cover?


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> That looks interesting. But it's not on Spotify yet. Rats.


Hyperion stuff never goes on Spotify or any streaming for that matter. It's "buy it or bust" with them. Actually prevents me from ever checking out a lot of their newer recordings as I tend to "try before you buy"


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Selection of Lieder. Mitsuko Shirai, Hartmut Höll

Man, what is it about Brahms? I tried asking this question in another thread but it was apparently too much for our collective brains to handle and went spinning out of control after a few pages. But I digress; there is an extremely special kind of longing in all of Brahms's music (but especially the Lieder?) that I find enrapturing. I can't get enough of it. It looks like I'm getting into the habit of listening to tons of Brahms from late summer through the fall.

Mitsuko's voice is amazing. Don't miss this.


----------



## Joe B

John Jeter leading the Fort Smith Symphony in music by William Grant Still:


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: Cello Suites* Pierre Fournier on Archiv









The first disc from this 2 CD set. Recorded in 1960, and highly recommended if you like the emphasis on full tone and beauty. The recording is very fresh too.

I have 5 recordings of the cello suites, and really find it difficult to say which is my favourite!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

RockyIII said:


> This is from the Australian Book Review website:
> 
> Umbrella. The leitmotif of the Complete Philips Recordings set. The substantial box (Brendel's Cube?) features a delightful picture of AB under an umbrella. A colophon version of the brolly, flanked by Brendel's initials, is used in the track listings to denote some of his favourite recordings. Is the umbrella a reflection of Brendel's sheltered personality, or perhaps a subconscious homage to Gene Kelly in Singin' in the Rain?


 ...or does Brendel's playing provide listeners shelter from the storm? I, for one, could see that. Most interesting, _thank you_, Rocky!


----------



## Bkeske

The second album sent to me by a friend, and received today. Not a big Carmen fan, but it was fun. L'Arlesienne is more to my liking. This pressing from 1967 is incredibly lively, is recorded very well, and overall in great shape; close to mint, so a nice addition to the collection. The cover art leaves a bit to be desired, like a cheap romance novel :-D


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in Fredrick Delius's "Florida Suite":


----------



## Bourdon

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Love the cover design: simple, stylish, effective (even if it's obvious the rain is Photoshopped). What is the little A/B umbrella logo intended to represent?


What do you think.......Alfred......uh......Alfred.....uh....


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> Lord, have mercy, what's up with that cover?


It's a closeup detail of a sculpture by Franz Xaver Messerschmidt (1736-1783.) If you click the link, you will discover that this style is what he was known most for, studies of the 64 "canonical grimaces" in physiognomy. More info here: http://www.lamauvaiseherbe.net/2011...-franz-xaver-messerschmidt-la-beaute-du-laid/

As for the recording, Mahan Esfahani is awesome, and it's one of my favorite discs of Bach's keyboard music that I own. Esfahani is a world-class musicologist and performer.

(For context: referring to this album, Esfahani playing the Bach Toccatas, BWV 910-916.)


----------



## Bkeske

Been meaning to play this for a few days.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Joe B




----------



## 13hm13

J Stamitz -- Symphony in E flat major, op.11 no.3


----------



## Bkeske

Digging into some CD's this evening


----------



## Bkeske

German release 1991. Very nicely recorded, and performed.


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Fantaisie Norvégienne/ Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21/ Violin Concerto in F major, Op. 20

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)

Granada City Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## Rogerx

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Love the cover design: simple, stylish, effective (even if it's obvious the rain is Photoshopped). What is the little A/B umbrella logo intended to represent?


Think hard, you can do it
See hints at Bourdon posts


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Complete Preludes

Rafal Blechacz (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 and 4

Daniel Barenboim (piano)

New Philharmonia , Otto Klemperer.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5 and variations

Ralph Kirschbaum (cello) & Shai Wosner (piano)


----------



## Acadarchist

Acadarchist said:


> Listening to this at the moment, at your recommendation. Very good. Going to explore Mompou further. Many thanks.










Working my way through Mompou plays Mompou 4 cd set on Brilliant Classics. It`s glorious.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part five for late morning and afternoon.

Piano Quintet (1972-76):










Suite from the music for the film _The Story of an Unknown Actor_ (1976):
Suite from the music for the film _Clowns and Children_ (1976):
Suite from the music for the film _The Ascent_ (1976):
Suite from the music for the film _Rikki-Tivvi-Tavi_ (1976):










_Concerto Grosso no.1_ for two violins, harpsichord, prepared piano and strings (1977):










_Magdalina_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Boris Pasternak] (1977):










Concerto no.3 for violin and orchestra (1978):


----------



## Malx

*Szymanowski, Stabat Mater* & Harnasie* - Lucy Crowe (soprano)*, Pamela Helen Stephen (mezzo-soprano)* & Gabor Bretz (baritone)*, Robert Murray (tenor), BBC Symphony Chorus & BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner.

Very decent performances and first class sound from Chandos in this series of Polish composers works. I'm only listening to the red book stereo layer - I can only speculate that the SACD and surroundsound will be even better for those that have the hardware to take advantage.


----------



## canouro

*Louis Vierne*: Symphony No. 1 Op.14;
Ben Van Oosten


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-Symphonies 1 and 2.

Belohlavek and the BBC S.O.

Cannot restrain myself from yet again mentioning how wonderful the often ( in relation to the other five) ignored 2nd is!


----------



## vincula

Much to enjoy in these romantic miniatures from lesser-known Danish composers.

















https://www.dacapo-records.dk/da/udgivelser/boerresen-cello-miniaturer

Ridiculously cheap (60 % list price right now) along with many interesting records from Dacapo's back catalogue. Great SQ too.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## En Passant

Dvorak: Symphonies: 8 & 9

Iván Fischer

Budapest Festival Orchestra

Antonín Dvořák​


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2 & Bassoon Concerto

Karen Geoghegan (bassoon)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena


----------



## sonance

Johannes Brahms (1833 - 1897)

- Piano Sonata no. 2 (1852)
- Scherzo (1851)
- Piano Sonata no. 1 (1852/53)
Alexander Melnikov, piano (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Malx

More Szymanowski from the BBC SO and Edward Gardner.


----------



## canouro

*Fauré*: Requiem, op. 48 / Elégie, op.24;

_Philippe Corboz, Philippe Huttenlocher, Alain Clement, Maîtrise Saint-Pierre-aux-Liens de Bulle Choir,
Orchestre Symphonique de Berne, Berner Symphonieorchester, Michel Corboz_


----------



## sonance

Johannes Brahms (1833 - 1897)

- Ballades (1856)
- Piano Sonata no. 3 (1854)
Grigory Sokolov, piano (opus 111/naive)


----------



## Rogerx

Hoffmeister, Stamitz & M. Haydn: Viola Concertos

Andra Darzina (viola) & Juergen Essl (organ)

Urban Camerata


----------



## Enthusiast

Both violin concertos in a classic account.


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould, Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 24 in F# Major, Op. 78 "Á Thérése". Not available in the "big box."


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rogerx said:


> Think hard, you can do it
> See hints at Bourdon posts


Ha-ha, I ought to have worded my question differently - I recognized it's the abbreviated Brendel underneath his brolly but wondered what it's up to there - unusual to devise a symbol representing a boxed set o' CDs... and it turns out it does have a function, identifying AB's special faves. And there's a better explanation of the cover's (and logo's) latent symbolism: the umbrella - the boxed set itself - provides shelter for AB's legacy, a large chunk of it anyway!


----------



## Rogerx

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Ha-ha, I ought to have worded my question differently - I recognized it's the abbreviated Brendel underneath his brolly but wondered what it's up to there - unusual to devise a symbol representing a boxed set o' CDs... and it turns out it does have a function, identifying AB's special faves. And there's a better explanation of the cover's (and logo's) latent symbolism: the umbrella - the boxed set itself - provides shelter for AB's legacy, a large chunk of it anyway!


It's a great box in any way, to be honest, I didn't even thought that far, it was you who made me see it. :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

Richter Rediscovered (disc 1): Haydn, Chopin, Rachmaninoff, Ravel. Rec.Dec. 26, 1960, Carnegie Hall, NYC.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Müller-Schott plays Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Christoph Eschenbach

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Strauss, R: Romance for cello and piano in F Major, AV 75
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 33


----------



## canouro

*Soler*: Sonatas (Nº 24, 84, 85, 89, 90, 21, 87, 88)
*Granados*: Seis Piezas Sobre Cantos Populares Españoles

_Alicia de Larrocha_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Water Music*


----------



## sbmonty

Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 In C, K. 465 "Dissonance".


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven,

Norrington and the SWR SO.

Symphonies 1 and 2.

Symphony no.9 ( with Nylund, Vermillion, Kaufmann and Selig)


----------



## Enthusiast

sbmonty said:


> Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 In C, K. 465 "Dissonance".


I have (and love) that set. My own listening has been the same work (plus some Schubert) from this:


----------



## Rogerx

Paderewski: Piano Concerto/ Fantaisie polonaise sur des themes originaux, Op. 19/ Overture

Janina Fialkowska (piano)

Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit


----------



## Shosty

Continuing my exploration of Rouse's music:









Christopher Rouse - Iscariot, Clarinet Concerto, Symphony No. 1

Alan Gilbert, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Martin Fröst (clarinet)


----------



## Joe B

Olivia Vermeulen and Jan Philip Schulze:


----------



## Vasks

*Stradella - Overture to "Moro per amore" (Chenier/Alpha)
Picchi - Ballo Ungaro & Padoana ditta la Ongara (Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)
Viviani - Four Selections from "Capricci Armonici" (Letzbor/Arcana)
Domenico Scarlatti - Three Sinfonias (Biondi/Virgin)
Vivaldi - Concerto in A, Op. 3, No. 5 (I Musici/Philips)*


----------



## canouro

*Granados:*
Marcha de Los Vencidos
Torrijos (Incidental Music)
Suite Sobre Cantos Gallegos

_Cor Madrigal, Barcelona Symphony Orchestra, Pablo González_


----------



## Rogerx

Previn: Diversions & Songs

Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello), Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)

Wiener Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## mikeh375

Rogerx said:


> Previn: Diversions & Songs
> 
> Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello), Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra


I have that Roger, I love his 'Diversions'.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some of Herreweghe's Mahler ...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141491


*Guillaume de Machaut*

Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby, soprano
Christopher Page, director

1987


----------



## millionrainbows

Julian Bream


----------



## Itullian

Dreamlike Schubert


----------



## Bkeske

A nice uncomplicated piece to start a Sunday


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 26
Arthur Rubinstein, Guarneri Quartet

Discussion about these pieces in another thread made me want to listen to this wonderful, magisterial recording again. _Echt_ Brahms!










ETA: now listening to the *Gabriel Fauré* Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 15, as well. It fails to suck.


----------



## Ad Astra

*Handel's Messiah (2001)

Masaaki Suzuki

Bach Collegium Japan

Midori Suzuki

Yoshikazu Mera

John Elwes

David Thomas

Georg Friederich Handel*

I found this for £4. I put £10 into the animal shelter charity box to make up for it. This CD is incredibly expensive to buy new or used, I am so happy to find it.


----------



## Ad Astra

Knorf said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Piano Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 26
> Arthur Rubinstein, Guarneri Quartet
> 
> Discussion about these pieces in another thread made me want to listen to this wonderful, magisterial recording again. _Echt_ Brahms!


Oh what a wonderful album cover! :lol:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141497


*Franz Liszt*

Hungarian Rhapsodies Nos. 1-19

Vincenzo Maltempo, piano

2016


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part six for the rest of today.

_In memoriam_ - orchestral arrangement of the Piano Quintet (orig. 1972-76 - arr. 1977-78):










Sonata no.1 for cello and piano (1978):










Concerto for piano and strings (1979):










_Stille Musik_ for violin and cello (1979):










Symphony no.2 [_St. Florian_] for contralto, countertenor, tenor, bass, mixed chamber choir and large orchestra [Text: Roman Catholic Mass] (1979):


----------



## Bkeske

Not the best recording, but still enjoyable. 1963 release. Mono


----------



## Enthusiast

This picture of Sinopoli has him looking rather pensive. Powerful music, though.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Kenneth Leighton:


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

The recent interest in Roger-Ducasse in this thread (btw, the hyphenation of his name is an affectation of his) set me to wondering...I thought for sure I had one disc by him. And I do, courtesy of Leif Segerstam, conducting, the man who makes Haydn, Mozart and Havergal Brian look like pikers: he's written 337 symphonies, last count  (some of them, to be sure, of short duration, but still...)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Wonderfully played Brahms Piano Quartet No. 2 on early RCA Living Stereo lp. Click on photo for enlarged picture.


----------



## Knorf

*J.S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 46, 101, and 102
Joanne Lunn, Daniel Taylor, Christoph Genz, Gotthold Schwartz
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

My personal Bach cantatas pilgrimage continues. Cantatas for the Tenth Sunday after Trinity.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Händel - Organ Concerto Op. 7 *

A lot of baroque music isn't my cup of tea. It's lovely music, don't get me wrong, but at the same time there's lots of Baroque that just doesn't do it for me. (Bach is the obvious exception).
And I think it it's because I've been listening to the music all wrong: I'm accustomed to listening to music in a linear way, but that approach doesn't work with this kind of music. It's more about enjoying the ride, soaking in the pretty counterpoint and the way the melodies bounce off each other and not being in any kind of rush. I think of it like taking a lovely train ride through a scenic countryside and looking out the window, as opposed to going on a roller coaster. Different experiences, they're just different, that's all.


----------



## En Passant

Malx said:


> More Szymanowski from the BBC SO and Edward Gardner.


Seen this disc a few times now will have to give it a listen (looks at Spotify)


----------



## Malx

Searching for something different to play, I was in one of those indecisive moods - at least I think I was, I took one of my Beecham boxes from the shelves and my notes told me I hadn't listened to one of the works, so here we go:

Delius, A Village Romeo & Juliet - Soloists, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Thomas Beecham.

Not an Opera but a 'Lyric Drama' with words and music by Delius.



















My copy is the original EMI box bought before the Warner re-brand exercise.

Edit: the sound is excellent given that the source material was 78's recorded in 1948 - they have been remastered to a very high standard.


----------



## Itullian

Superb music making


----------



## Bkeske

My Sunday has lead to a more complicated selection.....Boulez conducting. Originally recorded in Paris, 1961


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Alan Hovhaness's "Symphony No. 50 - Mount St. Helens":


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: String Quartet in C sharp minor, Op. 131

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

After MatthewWeflen reviewed this in his Karajan overview thread a day or two ago, it's been on my mind and in my ear. There's only one thing to do: give this legendary performance and extraordinary recording another spin.


----------



## Bkeske

More Boulez / Schoenberg. 1978


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 2*

David Hurwitz dismisses this box set, but I think the 2nd sounds fine. In fact, the sound is great, and the dynamic contrasts had me adjusting the volume up and down a couple times.


----------



## Chilham

Chilham said:


> View attachment 140785
> 
> 
> de la Halle: La Jeu de Robin et de Marion
> 
> Anthony Pitts
> 
> Tonus Peregrinus





Chilham said:


> Well, there had to be a low-point somewhere in my 'early' music odyssey. Pretty sure I found it there. At least, I hope that's the low-point. Can't imagine much worse.
> 
> Off to find a better version.


Found it.


----------



## Dimace

Maybe the most beloved Mahler's Symphonies Circle ever! Jascha is earthquake on the podium and, for me at least, the Austrian is the right composer for his conducting style. A must (maybe ''close the shop'') recording, which every Mahler's lover must have in his collection.


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":








FLAC


----------



## Itullian

Some Ludwig


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos leading from the violin with the Camerata Salzburg performing Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy's "Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in E Minor":








FLAC


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano sonata Op 10 no 3

Richter live at Carnegie Hall 1960


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: Cello Suites* Pierre Fournier on Archiv









I'm finishing off this box set with the second disc of the cello suites 4-6. A very satisfying account recorded in 1960.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8 or 9 ("Great")*

This is a pleasant surprise. I thought I was going to hate it. So far, it is energetic and well recorded.


----------



## Merl

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Symphony No. 8 or 9 ("Great")*
> 
> This is a pleasant surprise. I thought I was going to hate it. So far, it is energetic and well recorded.
> 
> View attachment 141509


Nah, it's a really good set, Manxfeeder.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Symphony No. 8 or 9 ("Great")*
> 
> This is a pleasant surprise. I thought I was going to hate it. So far, it is energetic and well recorded.
> 
> View attachment 141509


Why? I don't always love Harnoncourt, but Schubert and Haydn are two composers he's almost peerless in. His Schubert 4th is one of the best!


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruckner 7th Symphony.

Barenboim and the Chicago S.O.

One day I will have to get hold of the Bohm VPO performance on CD as t was my introduction to this work but this account is also very impressive....first listen and for some reason am very pleasantly surprised!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Telemann - Concerto for Viola, Strings, and Harpsichord*

I'm not gonna be verbose- this is just so f*cking good, that's all.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Henri Dutilleux*: Correspondences. Barbara Hannigan, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France

Revisiting this work prompted by a passionate testimonial from a member here named EmperorOfIceCream, who listens to it every day. Very beautiful music.


----------



## flamencosketches

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> *Telemann - Concerto for Viola, Strings, and Harpsichord*
> 
> I'm not gonna be verbose- this is just so f*cking good, that's all.


I must confess I find your name to be puzzling. I love Webern and I enjoy some of Gucci Mane's music, but what is the connection there?


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano Sonata 4 Op 7

Arthur Schnabel.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

flamencosketches said:


> I must confess I find your name to be puzzling. I love Webern and I enjoy some of Gucci Mane's music, but what is the connection there?


Per my bio, I wholeheartedly believe that Gucci Mane's music is the spiritual successor of the minimalist, twelve tone serialism of Anton Webern.

In all seriousness, I was trying to think of two artists who were as completely different from each other as humanly possible and thought the end result was hilarious, so I stuck with it.


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: Complete Cantatas Vol 39* on TELDEC









Disc 1 from this set, comprising Cantatas 164, 165 & 166.

This disc features Leonhardt-Consort conducted by GUSTAV Leonhardt.

Navigating Bach's complex harmony isn't always easy for the soloists, and at times this rather shows. Not in the case of Kurt Equiluz, whose singing is superb.


----------



## Bkeske

Swedish pressing, 1983


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I'm thinking of going all Medieval  (and Renaissance) this week.


----------



## Guest

This is a DSD128 binaural recording designed for listening with headphones. Whoa--the sound is stunningly realistic, and the playing is superb.


----------



## Rambler

*Harp Concertos - Handel - Boiedieu - Dittersdorf* Marisa Robles with The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields conducted by Iona Brown on Decca









After some serious Bach listening, I'm finishing the evening with something lighter. Harp Concertos (in the main -some lesser pieces - Mozart (attrib.) and Beethoven has been sneaked in as well).

Thoroughly enjoyable. These recordings date from my youth - and are typical of the baroque / early classical music I was listening to 40 to 50 years ago.

Nice!


----------



## Bkeske

Released 1974. This album really grabs your attention and forces you to listen. Nicely recorded, engineered, and performed.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Le Sacre du printemps_
Philharmonia Orchestra, Igor Markevitch

I love this recording so much that I went ahead and bought the SACD "High Definition Series" release, Japanese import only. I hate that there isn't a better source for these, but never mind: a rant for another day. I rarely spring for these, but this one was worth it. Fun fact: this was my first ever recording purchased by and for myself, on cassette, when I was just a preteen. Blew my week's allowance, in fact.

This is a ferociously great performance and a ferociously great recording, made at Abbey Road in London, 1959. Such is the fidelity of the recording and virtuosity of the orchestra, you'd almost think it was recorded yesterday. Astounding!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.2 in D major, op.73. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra

Man, I love this recording. The eternal warmth of the music really comes through, and it's all beautifully played. This was my introduction to Alsop's great Brahms cycle when I found it at a record store randomly. Now, Alsop just might prove to be my favorite overall Brahms cycle-second to Klemperer, which will forever hold a special place in my heart as the cycle that "broke through" for me, igniting my passion for a composer who is now one of my very favorites.

As for the symphony itself, I must say it's my favorite of Brahms's four, by a hair. There's just something special about it.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Knorf said:


> *Igor Stravinsky*: _Le Sacre du printemps_
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Igor Markevitch
> 
> I love this recording so much that I went ahead and bought the SACD "High Definition Series" release, Japanese import only. I hate that there isn't a better source for these, but never mind: a rant for another day. I rarely spring for these, but this one was worth it. Fun fact: this was my first ever recording purchased by and for myself, on cassette, when I was just a preteen. Blew my week's allowance, in fact.
> 
> This is a ferociously great performance and a ferociously great recording, made at Abbey Road in London, 1959. Such is the fidelity of the recording and virtuosity of the orchestra, you'd almost think it was recorded yesterday. Astounding!


Seeing Rite of Spring actually reminds me of something, I was listening to an Alice Coltrane (John Coltrane's wife) album where her ensemble does a cover of a Rite of Spring excerpt:


----------



## senza sordino

I will check out the Locatelli violin concerti stated above.

Meanwhile....

I've been listening to Sibelius

Kullervo









Finlandia, Karelia Suite, The Swan of Tuonela, En Saga, Valse Triste and Tapiola









Symphonies 1, 2, 4 and 5









Night Ride and Sunrise, Suite from Belshazzar's Feast, Two pieces for orchestra, Kuolema


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141521


*Franz Liszt*

Liebestraum No. 3 in A flat major
Mephisto Waltz No.1
Funérailles
Réminiscences de Don Juan
La Campanella
Die Forelle (Schubert) - transcription
Erlkönig (Schubert) - transcription
Hungarian Rhapsody No.12 in C sharp minor
Consolation No. 3
Sonetto 104 del Petrarca
Les jeux d'eau à la Villa d'Este
Au bord d'une source
Gnomenreigen
Un sospiro
Rigoletto (Verdi) - concert paraphrase
Piano Sonata in B minor

Jorge Bolet, piano

1979 to 1986, compilation 1995


----------



## Bkeske

Only my second spin for this LP. Pretty nice. I believe an early 60's release per the label design.


----------



## Joe B

Markus Stenz leading the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir and National Youth Choir in Sir James MacMillan's "St. Luke Passion":


----------



## Bkeske

Probably from the late 60's. Reissue.


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 8
Concertgebuow Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

Apparently, instead of doing the expected yard work as the temperature hits 38° C, I'm staying inside and listening to classical music all day.

I love this album, one of Haitink's best recordings of Shostakovich, and therefore one of the best recordings of this symphony.


----------



## Caroline

WVdave said:


> Mozart; Symphonien 32 · 35 · 36 · 38 · 39 · 40 · 41
> Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker
> Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2740 189, 3 × Vinyl, LP, Germany, 1978.
> 
> Found a copy of this 3 LP set at my local Goodwill for $1 today -- whisper quiet vinyl, really enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 141448


What a gem...lucky you.


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Patrick Demenga (cello), and Enrico Pace (piano) performing Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy's "Piano Trio No. 1":


----------



## Caroline

senza sordino said:


> I will check out the Locatelli violin concerti stated above.
> 
> Meanwhile....
> 
> I've been listening to Sibelius
> 
> Kullervo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finlandia, Karelia Suite, The Swan of Tuonela, En Saga, Valse Triste and Tapiola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphonies 1, 2, 4 and 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night Ride and Sunrise, Suite from Belshazzar's Feast, Two pieces for orchestra, Kuolema


This is a nice collection. The Karelia Suite is a favorite of mine - I have the recording done by Vladimir Ashkenazy: Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## agoukass

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2; Rhapsodies Nos. 1 and 2 

Gil Shaham 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Pierre Boulez


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Masques, Métopes & Études

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

BBC Music Magazine April 2014

Few players of this music combine quite such clarity and articulation with shimmering sparkle and virtuosic flair: this is sophisticated pianist...You will be left either wanting to listen again, or craving to hear another instalment from Tiberghien.


----------



## 13hm13

Arthur BUTTERWORTH (4 August 1923 - 20 November 2014) --Symphony No.5 Op.115 (composed 2001-2002)
Very Romantic -- interesting, given it was composed 2001-2.


----------



## Rogerx

just a disc.

Dorati conducting Haydn.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

An die ferne Geliebte

Alexander Krichel (piano)

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the distant beloved), Op. 98
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Schumann: Études symphoniques, Op. 13
Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - The Piano Trios

The Florestan Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70

Willard White (bass), Rosalind Plowright (soprano), Linda Finnie (contralto) & Arthur Davies (tenor)

London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - part seven for this morning.

n.b. I don't have the 2nd SQ on disc so I listened to it on youtube. Performers of the quartet are uncredited.

_Hommage à Igor Stravinsky, Sergey Prokofiev and Dmitri Shostakovich_ for piano six-hands (1979): ***

(*** Simon Smith is accompanied by Richard Beauchamp and John Cameron)










_Passacaglia_ for large orchestra (1980):










_Minnesang_ [_Love Song_] for two sopranos, alto, two tenors, baritone, bass and mixed choir on texts by 12th and 13th century Minnesingers [Texts: Mönch von Salzburg/Friedrich von Sonnenburg/Alexander Meister, Heinrich von Meissen/Neidhart von Reuenthal/Walther von der Vogelweide/Wolfram von Eschenbach] (1980-81):










String Quartet no.2 (1981):






Symphony no.3 (1981):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.3 in F major, op.90. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra

For some reason I've been having trouble connecting with this work lately. I ought to get the score.


----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducts Offenbach

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande

Ballet des flocons de neige
Barbe-bleue
Barbe-bleue - Overture
Barcarolle (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Gavotte (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Genevieve Galop
Introduction (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
La Belle Helène
La Belle Helene Overture
La Fille du tambour-major
La Fille du tambour-major: Overture
La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein
La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein - Overture
La Vie Parisienne (Paris Life)
La Vie Parisienne: Overture
Le mariage aux lanternes
Le mariage aux lanternes - Overture
Le Voyage dans la Lune
Le Voyage dans la Lune: Overture
Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Orphée aux Enfers
Orphée aux Enfers Overture
Vert-Vert
Vert-Vert Overture


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.4 in E minor, op.98. Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic

This will be my first listen in full to this very famous recording. So far I'm impressed. Kleiber brings the same kind of unstoppable forward momentum to the first movement that makes the first movement of his Beethoven 5th or Schubert Unfinished so great. Great playing from the VPO, reminding me I need more Brahms in Vienna-and other Germanic orchestras, for that matter. All of my other Brahms symphony recordings are from English orchestras.


----------



## canouro

*Mozart: *

Regina coeli in B flat, K127
Te Deum laudamus, K141
Ergo interest... Quaere superna, K143
Sub tuum praesidium, K198
Misericordias Domini - Offertory, K222
Sancta Maria, mater Dei, K273
Regina coeli in C, K.276
Alma Dei creatoris, K277
Kyrie in E Flat Major, K.322
Kyrie in C major, K323

_Volker Bräutigam, Walter Heinz Bernstein, Annelies Burmeister, Eberhard Büchner, 
Ursula Reinhardt-Kiss, Michael Christfried Winkler, Rosemarie Lang, Dagmar Schellenberger-Ernst,
MDR Sinfonieorchester, Leipzig Radio Choir, Herbert Kegel_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Enthusiast

If I need refreshing this is often the CD I reach for. Music by Corbett, de Seixas, Avison and Boccherini.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegel

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański


----------



## sonance

Johannes Brahms (1833 - 1897)

- Piano Concerto no. 1 (1854-59)
- Piano Concerto no. 2 (1881)
Nelson Freire, piano; Gewandhausorchester/Riccardo Chailly (decca; 2 CDs)


----------



## jim prideaux

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.2 in D major, op.73. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Man, I love this recording. The eternal warmth of the music really comes through, and it's all beautifully played. This was my introduction to Alsop's great Brahms cycle when I found it at a record store randomly. Now, Alsop just might prove to be my favorite overall Brahms cycle-second to Klemperer, which will forever hold a special place in my heart as the cycle that "broke through" for me, igniting my passion for a composer who is now one of my very favorites.
> 
> As for the symphony itself, I must say it's my favorite of Brahms's four, by a hair. There's just something special about it.


Agree with you regarding the 2nd and the Alsop cycle overall.

I have other favourites (Sanderling,Gielen, Mackerras etc) but Alsop really 'does a job'.......


----------



## Bourdon

*Locatelli*

Her playing is of an almost unearthly beauty and excels in controlled tone formation and a delicate vibrato. She knows how to turn these breakneck caprices into music in a way that goes far beyond their mere virtuoso character.


----------



## canouro

*Cherubini:*

Requiem à la memoire de Louis XVI in C minor
_Ambrosian Singers, Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti_

Eliza ou Le Voyage aux glaciers du Mont St Bernard
_Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner_

Medee: Overture
_Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner_

Dei tuoi figli la madre from Medea
_Maria Callas, Teatro alla Scala, Tullio Serafin_


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Bach Violin Concertos

Daniel Hope (violin), with Marieke Blankestjin (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## millionrainbows

Sviatoslav Richter: Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I (RCA 2-CD), rec. 1970 Salzburg, Austria. Very good.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67_
[Rec. 1958]







_Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68, "Pastoral"_
[Rec. 1958]







_Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93_
[Rec. 1958]







Conductor: Bruno Walter
Orchestra: Columbia Symphony Orchestra

Started listening to Symphony 5 and couldn't help but continue on for a few more. Walter had an infectious quality, his happiness in music making is almost tangible.


----------



## Caroline

Rogerx said:


> An die ferne Geliebte
> 
> Alexander Krichel (piano)
> 
> Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the distant beloved), Op. 98
> Kreisler: Liebesfreud
> Kreisler: Liebesleid
> Schumann: Études symphoniques, Op. 13
> Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde


Is this voice - or voice/piano? The Schubert Lieder (that I have head) for voice/piano are beautiful...


----------



## Caroline

Enjoying a performance (new to me) of the Diabelli Variations by Staier.


----------



## Ravn

Currently checking out Rădulescu's _Intimate Rituals_ (recommended in the games section). After hearing this CD and his fifth string quartet I must say I am highly impressed. Highly recommended (unless you're an atonophobe).


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Beginning a week of Early Music and no, I'm not one of those who count Baroque as early. I've often told myself that I could happily go Medieval (I still think that's funny) & Renaissance exclusively, but wonder now if that's really true and whether it would serve any purpose beyond immersion and Stravinsky starvation? Well, a week should be sufficient to reveal the benefits and deficits; we shall see... Commencing with a landmark of the period, Machaut's _Messe de Nostre Dame._


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Bach: Cantatas BWV 60, 139, 163, 52,140. Gillian Keith, William Kendall, Susan Hamilton, Peter Harvey, Robin Tyson, Gardiner.










Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, Ravel Tzigane others. Anne Sophie-Mutter, Levine. Vienna. My favourite recording of Tzigane.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 6. Karajan, Berlin. A solid performance, perhaps too solid. i like others better.










Brahms: Op. 116, 117, 118, 119. Henele Grimaud. A favourite disc.










Britten: String Quarters 1 , 3. Belcea Quartet. Brilliantly performed.


----------



## Rogerx

Caroline said:


> Is this voice - or voice/piano? The Schubert Lieder (that I have head) for voice/piano are beautiful...


These are all only just piano pieces, nevertheless very interesting.


----------



## Colin M

Ives Symphony No. 1 Tilson Thomas, Chicago

His graduation piece from Yale College... the second movement is beautiful in scope and execution. Early on in this Adagio, a violin melody captures America of the late nineteenth century as well as Dvorak did. Looking forward to Dudamel and LA releasing their February live recordings of these symphonies next week : ). Music is a constant in a world of change.


----------



## Enthusiast

I find Terry Riley a bit hit and miss but do like this very long (2 hours) quartet a lot. This is me giving it its second spin in a week!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

Listening on Spotify. This is a $15 download on Quoboz, so I'm dithering on a purchase.


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Haydn: Complete Wind Concertos, Vol. 2

Johannes Hinterholzer (horn), Linde Brunmayr-Tutz (flute), Norbert Salvenmoser (trombone), Franz Landlinger (trumpet), Makiko Kurabayashi (bassoon)

Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Beginning a week of Early Music and no, I'm not one of those who count Baroque as early. I've often told myself that I could happily go Medieval (I still think that's funny) & Renaissance exclusively, but wonder now if that's really true and whether it would serve any purpose beyond immersion and Stravinsky starvation?


I remember when I started exploring "early music" I'd see Henirich Schutz listed as early music. I thought that was strange.

I had a period where I was almost exclusively Renaissance and then added Medieval to the degree that that style became natural for me, but then I backslid and started listening to orchestral music again, and I got corrupted by all the tonal colors, and now I'm one step away from sitting on a street corner and mumbling at strangers.


----------



## canouro

*Antonio Rosetti - 3 Oboe Concertos*
Lajos Lencsés, Slovak Chamber Orchestra, Bohdan Warchal ‎


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-Symphonies 4 and 5.

van Immerseel and Anima Eterna.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141550


*Frédéric Chopin*

24 Preludes
5 Mazurkas
2 Nocturnes

Ingrid Fliter, piano

2014


----------



## Vasks

*Walton - Johannesburg Festival Overture (Thomson/Chandos)
Rubbra - A Tribute (Del Mar/Lyrita)
Bliss - Suite from "Adam Zero" (Handley/EMI)
Moeran - Cello Concerto (Wallfisch/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Schubert, Beethoven & Wagner

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra & Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Claudio Abbado


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_String Quartet #14 in G major, K. 387, "Spring"
_
[1976]







Ensemble: Alban Berg Quartett

[Rec. 1987]







Ensemble: Alban Berg Quartett

[Rec. 1963]







Ensemble: Amadeus Quartet

[Rec. 1966]







Ensemble: Quartetto Italiano

I'm starting to do a little comparative listening project of "non-favorite" works as I am constantly having to take stuff off my old 160gb iPod classic so I can add new things to it to listen to on the go.

I picked Mozart's String Quartet #14 at random as Mozart's String Quartets are something I only listen to occasionally. I listened to these 4 different versions that I own on disc to see if I had a clear favorite as I don't feel I need to carry around 4 different versions with me everywhere I go, nor do I really feel I need to purchase more recordings as as it's not a "favorite" work.

I enjoyed bits from all of them but in the end I felt the Alban Berg Quartett's 1976 recording was the approach I most enjoyed.


----------



## starthrower

Violin concerto / Sinfonia domestica


----------



## Malx

Earlier this morning Schumann Symphonies 2 & 4 from the set below via Qobuz.










Just finished.
Delius, Sea Drift - Gordon Clinton (baritone), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Thomas Beecham.

Not too enamoured with this performance and recording - Clinton's voice was a tad too plummy for my taste and the remastering/or the original recording from 1951 isn't up to the standard of the 1948 recording of 'A village Romeo & Juliet' I listened to last night. Shame.


----------



## perempe

A conducting masterclass with Iván Fischer. Search for "Concertgebouworkest - Ammodo Conducting Masterclass" on YouTube if You are interesed. I'm at the middle of the second.


----------



## Enthusiast

A continental take on Byrd.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

symphony No.9


----------



## canouro

*Mozart:*
Flute Concerto No. 1 In G, KV 313,
Concerto For Flute And Harp In C, KV 299,
Clarinet Concerto In A, KV 622;

_Emmanuel Pahud, Marie-Pierre Langlamet, Sabine Meyer, Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado_


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Manxfeeder said:


> I remember when I started exploring "early music" I'd see Henirich Schutz listed as early music. I thought that was strange.
> 
> I had a period where I was almost exclusively Renaissance and then added Medieval to the degree that that style became natural for me, but then I backslid and started listening to orchestral music again, and I got corrupted by all the tonal colors, and now I'm one step away from sitting on a street corner and mumbling at strangers.


TNX, Manx! LMAO, and can't tell you how reassuring it is to know I am following the righteous path... Your mention of Heinrich Schütz reminded me of a good friend, now gone, who sang in a church choir. When I asked him about their repertoire he said, glumly: "Well, it's all the Schütz you can stand. And more."


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Bach- Brandenburg Concertos No. 2 and No.3 *

I forget what exact recording I was listening to last night, but many recordings of Bach are taken so painfully fast. My guess that is the most stylistically sound and authentic interpretation of a lot of his music, but even so many of the Cello Suites which are supposed to be intimate, introspective pieces which such intricate melodies and structure.... are just plowed through at Mach V I hate it. (The Gigues and Courantes are the worst offenders IMO). 
Admittedly, I'm not anyone to contradict people who've dedicated their lives/careers to this period of music the interpretation they've decided on, but I feel like if they just took Bach in general even just a hair slower, the beautiful melodies and interweaving counterpoint would shine through SO much more like it deserves. What do y'all think?


----------



## Malx

A disc, I have in a box set (100 great Symphonies) that I picked up for a pittance a couple of years ago, that I have played today for the first time:

Beethoven, Symphonies 5 & 7 - Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel.

The fifth symphony was ok but I thought Dudamel was pulling tempos around a bit for effect. The seventh for three movements was much better with the youthful orchestra enjoying themselves, then in the finale Dudamel sets them off at such a breakneck pace they are nearly falling over themselves - I thought they did well to finish the movement in one piece. Certainly not just another Beethoven run through!


----------



## Malx

Something to calm the nerves after Dudamels Beethoven:

J S Bach, Cantata 'Liebster Gott, wann werd ich sterben?' BWV 8 - The Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner (via Qobuz).

One of the most beautiful of Bach's cantatas that I have heard so far.


----------



## Enthusiast

Ockeghem's Missa Caput ...









And now I am half way through Veronique Gens' recent record, Néère.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Voříšek: Symphony in D major, Op. 24

WDR Sinfonieorchester
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15_
[Rec. 1969]

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Piano Concerto No. 14 in E flat major, K. 449_
[Rec. 1969]








Piano: Veronica Jochum Von Moltke
Conductor: Eugen Jochum
Orchestra: Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part eight for this evening.

_A Paganini_ for solo violin (1982):










Septet for flute, two clarinets, violin, viola, cello and harpsichord (1981-82):
_Schall und Hall_ [_Sound and Resound_] for trombone and organ (1983):










Suite from the music for the film _The Fairytale of the Wanderings_ (1982-83):










_Faust Cantata_ [_"Seid Nüchtern und wachet…" ("Be Sober and Watchful...")_] for contralto, counter-tenor, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Jörg Morgener (a.k.a. Jürgen Köchel)/Alfred Schnittke, after the anonymous book _Historia von D. Johann Fausten_] (1983):










String Quartet no.3 (1983):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: 
Sonata No. 9 in E major, Op. 14, No. 1
Sonata No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31, No. 2 "Tempest"
Sonata No. 30 in E Major, Op. 109
*Claude Frank*


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*:
> Sonata No. 9 in E major, Op. 14, No. 1
> Sonata No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31, No. 2 "Tempest"
> Sonata No. 30 in E Major, Op. 109
> *Claude Frank*


An excellent set Knorf.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Violin Sonata No. 4 in A minor, Op. 23
Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, Op. 24, "Spring"_
[Rec. 1976]







Violin: Oleg Kagan
Piano: Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockegehem, Missa Caput*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set.Mozart complete chamber music for strings.


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: String Quartets No. 18 in A major, K. 464, and No. 19 in C major, K. 465 "Dissonance"
Quatuor Mosaïques

K. 465 is this week's selection for the Weekly Quartet Listening thread. It is always a wonder and a delight, especially in such a great performance!


----------



## Caroline

I have been listening intermittently through the day to the newly acquired Diabelli Variations by Staier and I am very glad I chose Staier over Brautigam (for now). 

This recording includes variations (one from selected composers) from Liszt, Schubert, Cznerny and Franz Mozart. The voices of Liszt and Kreutzer are dramatically different in tone and voice from the other composers on the collection. It's quite interesting.


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 3 in D minor_
[Rec. 1975]







Soloist: Marilyn Horne
Conductor: James Levine
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Women Of The Chicago Symphony Chorus, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

June 1943 with the Berlin Phil.


----------



## DavidA

Haydn Symphonies 82 and 83

BPO / Karajan

Some very special playing.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Bruckner 7th Symphony.
> 
> Barenboim and the Chicago S.O.
> 
> One day I will have to get hold of the Bohm VPO performance on CD as t was my introduction to this work but this account is also very impressive....first listen and for some reason am very pleasantly surprised!


Listening again to Barenboim and it really is superb!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Over the Hills and Far Away*


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Manxfeeder said:


> *Delius, Over the Hills and Far Away*
> 
> View attachment 141565


Another item to add to the laundry list of artists Led Zeppelin ripped off


----------



## DavidA

BeethovenPiano sonata Op 10 No 1

Pollini

Are used to play this myself but not quite as well as this man! :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

realdealblues said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> _Symphony No. 3 in D minor_
> [Rec. 1975]
> View attachment 141562
> 
> Soloist: Marilyn Horne
> Conductor: James Levine
> Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Women Of The Chicago Symphony Chorus, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus


JL still trying to pull out that particularly problematical chest hair, I see...


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Chilham

JS Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D minor BWV 565

Karl Richhter


----------



## Helgi

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Op. 5 Nos. 1 & 2*
András Schiff and Miklós Perényi

I would be fine on the desert island for awhile with nothing but a pile of ECM New Series CDs.


----------



## cougarjuno

Kabalevsky - Piano Sonatas and Sonatinas
Quite wonderful similarities in harmonic language and rhythms to Prokofiev. Exceptional piano music.


----------



## Itullian

Opus 20


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.1 in C minor, the "Saucy Maid". Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

Good recording of this work, quite convincing. I wonder why it's not a more popular piece.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I'd very nearly forgotten how wonderful (and groundbreaking, for the HIP movement) this recording is - had a Vanguard LP of this at one time (orig. 1959; transferred remarkably well to silver). Album title was no idle boast: the selection of madrigals is as remarkable as the singing. Lassus' _Mon coeur se recommande à vous_ is esp. recommendable. Hear it here: 



 Sopranos often tend to dominate, which is my only, minor, quibble. Subsequent volumes were issued which I've never heard, unfortunately.


----------



## Barbebleu

Vikingur Olafsson - Debussy-Rameau. Superb stuff.


----------



## Manxfeeder

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Another item to add to the laundry list of artists Led Zeppelin ripped off


Hey, if the title gets someone curious about Delius, I'm all for it.

I remember back in the day listening to Frank Zappa's In Memoriam Edgard Varese, and it got me curious, then hooked on his music.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Helgi said:


> *Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Op. 5 Nos. 1 & 2*
> András Schiff and Miklós Perényi
> 
> I would be fine on the desert island for awhile with nothing but a pile of ECM New Series CDs.


Great music and performances but awful cover art.


----------



## MusicSybarite

cougarjuno said:


> Kabalevsky - Piano Sonatas and Sonatinas
> Quite wonderful similarities in harmonic language and rhythms to Prokofiev. Exceptional piano music.


Yes, these sonatas pack a punch of drive and energy.


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.1 in C minor, the "Saucy Maid". Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> Good recording of this work, quite convincing. I wonder why it's not a more popular piece.


I agree entirely. I feel that way about all the early Bruckner symphonies, including definitely the unnumbered D minor. Anton was wrong to withdraw it. The unnumbered F minor isn't Earth-shattering, but I like it and would much rather listen to it than any of the Rachmaninoff symphonies (as a comparison.)


----------



## 13hm13

Concertstück in G minor
(not on the Chandos "Parry: Complete Symphonies" box set, but is on Symph. 1 indiv. release)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141569


*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*
Trumpet Concerto in E flat

*Joseph Haydn*
Trumpet Concerto in E flat

*Giuseppe Torelli*
Trumpet Concerto in D

*Jan Křtitel Jiří Neruda*
Trumpet Concerto in E flat

Alison Balsom, trumpet
Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

2008


----------



## VitellioScarpia

An interesting composer who has been neglected whose music is interesting and enjoyable. I especially connect with his Jahrmarkt bei London.


----------



## Guest




----------



## starthrower

BWV 147, 181, 173


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading Kantos Chamber Choir and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## Guest

A disorienting mix of styles, which he intersperses rather than groups together.


----------



## Rogerx

Salieri: The 2 Piano Concertos etc

Pietro Spada (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Gramophone Magazine
November 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Winner - Instrumental
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Instrumental
Recording of the Year
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Recording of the Year
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2019
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Nominated - Instrumental
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Nominated - Instrumental


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Tomo Keller
Jan Lisiecki (piano)
Recorded: 2018-12-06
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


----------



## vincula

Waking up slowly in the company of these lovely string quartets from the underrated Danish composer Niels W. Gade.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## jim prideaux

Having listened with great enjoyment to the Barenboim Chicago recording it is time to start the day with an alternative performance of Bruckner's 7th Symphony......

Gunter Wand and the Cologne RSO.

The first movement is becoming one of my favourite pieces of music....to these ears I can detect a continuity with the later Schubert symphonies.....


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Rogerx

Salieri: Falstaff

József Gregor (bass), Mária Zempléni (soprano), Éva Vámossyi (soprano), Éva Pánczél (mezzo-soprano), Dénes Gulyás (tenor), István Gáti (baritone), Tamás Csurja (baritone)

Salieri Chamber Chorus and Orchestra, Tamás Pál


----------



## Malx

Nielsen, Symphony No 6 'Sinfonia semplice' - San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart piano sonatas 6, 10 - 14:









It always surprising me (even after all this time) how good Arrau was with Mozart.


----------



## Barbebleu

Rogerx said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson
> 
> Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)
> 
> Gramophone Magazine
> November 2018
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2018
> BBC Music Magazine
> Christmas 2018
> Winner - Instrumental
> BBC Music Magazine Awards
> 2019
> Winner - Instrumental
> Recording of the Year
> BBC Music Magazine Awards
> 2019
> Recording of the Year
> Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
> Opus Klassik Awards
> 2019
> Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
> Nominated - Instrumental
> Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
> 2019
> Nominated - Instrumental


Vikingur is my new Glenn Gould. Just amazing.


----------



## Malx

A couple of vocal works from Henri Duttilleux.

Correspondances - Barbara Hannigan (soprano), Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Esa-Pekka Salonen.
Le Temps l'horloge - Renee Fleming (soprano), Orchestre National de France, Seiji Ozawa.

Both from the box set below:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part nine for morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.4 for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass and chamber orchestra [Text: first three lines of _Ave Maria_] (1984):










Concerto no.4 for violin and orchestra (1984):










Concerto for unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: Grigor Narekatsi (Gregory of Narek)] (1984-85):










_Ritual_ for large orchestra (1984-85):
_(K)ein Sommernachtstraum_ [_(Not) A Midsummer Night's Dream_] for large orchestra (1985):


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> I agree entirely. I feel that way about all the early Bruckner symphonies, including definitely the unnumbered D minor. Anton was wrong to withdraw it. The unnumbered F minor isn't Earth-shattering, but I like it and would much rather listen to it than any of the Rachmaninoff symphonies (as a comparison.)


I really like to listen to his first symphony especially the scherzo wich always gives me a good feeling.


----------



## Malx

Olivier Messiaen, Chronochromie - Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> A couple of vocal works from Henri Duttilleux.
> 
> Correspondances - Barbara Hannigan (soprano), Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Esa-Pekka Salonen.
> Le Temps l'horloge - Renee Fleming (soprano), Orchestre National de France, Seiji Ozawa.
> 
> Both from the box set below:


Nice. I listened to both of these the other day


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart's 19th quartet (K 465) in two accounts. The Quatuor Mosaïques, in particular, account has some lovely moments.


----------



## Malx

Gyorgy Ligeti, Melodien & Chamber Concerto - Schoenberg ensemble, Reinbert de Leeuw.

From the Ligeti project box:


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Sonata for cello and piano in C major, Op. 65
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.68. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## canouro

*Alessandro Striggio ‎- Mass For 40 And 60 Voices*
Le Concert Spirituel / Hervé Niquet


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129/ Fantasiestücke, Op. 73/Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102/ Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Enthusiast

In response to a little discussion on a different thread, Brahms 3 and 4 from this set









The 4th is a really good one, IMO. I know may disagree and, if you don't know it, do urge not to sample it but to listen to the whole thing with open ears. The 3rd has many good moments but doesn't succeed quite as well, I think. The 3rd always seems to be the one conductors come unstuck with and in that context this one is a "nearly there" rather than a dud.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Zerreisset,zersprenget,zertrümmert die Gruft BWV 205
Tönet,ihr Pauken! Erschallet,Trompeten BWV 214


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 or 5 - Roger Norrington leading the SWR Symphonieorchester Stuttgart in Ludwig Beethoven's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## realdealblues

*Richard Wagner*
_Der Fliegende Hollander: Overture
Tristan Und Isolde: Prelude And Liebestod
Die Meistersinger Von Nurnberg: Prelude to Act 1 & 3
Tannhauser: Overture_
[Rec. 1957, Mono]







Conductor: Eugen Jochum
Orchestra: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra & Simple Symphony

London Symphony Orchestra, English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi:*
Gloria In D Major, RV 589,
Nisi Dominus, RV 608,
Nulla In Mundo Pax Sincera, RV 630,
Amor, Hai Vinto, RV 651,
Trio Sonata 'La Folia', RV 63,
Cantata: Lungi Dal Vago Volto, RV 680,
Vengo A Voi, Luci Adorate, RV 682,

_Emma Kirkby, Judith Nelson, Carolyn Watkinson, James Bowman, Simon Standage, Catherine Mackintosh,
Christopher Hogwood, Catherine Bott, Christ Church Cathedral Choir Oxford,
Academy of Ancient Music, New London Consort, Simon Preston, Philip Pickett_


----------



## Vasks

_Two active Finns_

*Aho - Symphony #5 (Pommer/Ondine)
Saariaho - Amers (Salonen/Sony)*


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: A Musical Offering (Ein musicalisches Opfer) BWV 1079

Barbara Tacke-Laepple (flute)
Jörg Lengersdorf (violin)
Mirjam Steymans (violin)
Alexander Scheirle (cello)
Gerd Zacher (harpsichord)


----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading the London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra in Sir Edward Elgar's "The Black Knight":


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

German composer Praetorius comprises nearly a third of the program on this two-disc set, reason being the dances he collected in his "magnifique album" _Terpsichore _(1612) were predominantly French, a point that goes curiously unremarked in the notes. Still a marvelous set, looking forward to more Clément Janequin on the 2nd disc. _Moi, je pleure à gros sanglot:_ David Munrow - among the musicians on this album - might still be researching and recording if only...









OMG: I'm a Senior Member already - aging quickly for some reason...


----------



## Bourdon

*Chansons de la Renaissance*

CD1

chansons Françaises de la Renaissance


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## millionrainbows

Brahms: Piano Concertos 1&2; George Szell, Leon Fleisher. "Hit it, Leon." I notice this has gone way up to $100 on Amazon. This is a good early stereo recording, done in 1957 or thereabouts. The piano itself doesn't sound like a Steinway. Is it a Baldwin? Anyway, it sounds kind of out-of-tune and 'clanky,' unlike a Steinway. Other than that, I have great respect for Szell.


----------



## millionrainbows

Oh, yeah, baby! Let me taste your "Balsomic vinegar!"


----------



## starthrower

> This is a good early stereo recording, done in 1957 or thereabouts. The piano itself doesn't sound like a Steinway. Is it a Baldwin? Anyway, it sounds kind of out-of-tune and 'clanky,' unlike a Steinway.


Sounds weird on the remastered Sony box too which is why I passed on it. The piano actually sounds better on the cheap Documents box but there's a lot more tape hiss.

NP:


----------



## Shosty

Giuseppe Martucci - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat minor Op. 66

Francesco Caramiello (piano), 
Philharmonia Orchestra, 
Francesco D'Avalos

Found out about this from a poll/game a while ago, and I'm really enjoying it so far. the 20 minute first movement is fantastic.


----------



## eljr




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141594


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Concerto No. 2 in A minor, BWV 593
Prelude and Fugue in B minor, BWV 544
Prelude and Fugue in D major, BWV 532

Michael Murray, organ

1983


----------



## Helgi

*Beethoven Révolution: Symphonies 1-5*
Jordi Savall w/Le Concert des Nations

Been waiting for this one!

It'll be interesting to compare it with the 2011 Brüggen set I acquired recently.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana & Liszt: Piano Works

Miroslav Sekera (piano)

Liszt: Concert Paraphrase on Rigoletto, S.434 after Verdi's opera
Liszt: Isolde's Liebestod (after Wagner), S447
Liszt: Lacrymosa from Mozarts Requiem, S550
Liszt: Transcendental Study, S139 No. 12 'Chasse-neige'
Smetana: Bagatelles and Impromptus for piano (8)
Smetana: Freundliche Landschaft (No. 3 from Sketches Op. 5)
Smetana: Macbeth & The Witches
Smetana: On the Sea Shore


----------



## Enthusiast

A lovely Bach oboe concerto disc









And some slightly obscure horn concertos played with panache


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> *A lovely Bach oboe concerto disc
> *
> View attachment 141595
> 
> 
> And some slightly obscure horn concertos played with panache
> 
> View attachment 141596


 It definitely is!


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

Cello Concerto Siegfried Palm
Clocks and Clouds
Violin Concerto Frank Peter Zimmermann
Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel


----------



## canouro

*Domenico Scarlatti:* Sonatas K.26 -50,
Scott Ross


----------



## SixFootScowl

Started this today. Will see how far I get. Sometimes too many interruptions at work to keep it playing, but no meetings today, so maybe.









EDIT: I really like Symphonies 1-4, but 5 and 6 I am not so fond of.


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*
_Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780 (Op. 94)_
[Rec. 1990]







Piano: Claudio Arrau


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 141594
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
> Concerto No. 2 in A minor, BWV 593
> Prelude and Fugue in B minor, BWV 544
> Prelude and Fugue in D major, BWV 532
> 
> Michael Murray, organ
> 
> 1983


something I should pull from the cabinet!.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Rachmaninoff - All-Night Vigil*
Paul Hillier/Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir

This is one of the most beautiful things I've ever heard.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bach: St. Matthew's Passion: English Baroque Soloists; John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Enthusiast

A bit of history some of which I remember!


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part ten for the rest of today.

_Sketches_, a dazzling patchwork quilt of vignettes based on various episodes and characters from Gogol's stories, had a somewhat complicated history. It stemmed from the earlier _Gogol Suite_, an eight-piece concert work which was put together in 1980 by Gennady Rozhdestvensky from music written by Schnittke in 1978 for a (banned) stage production by Yuri Lyubimov entitled _The Inspector's Tale_, after Gogol's novel _Myortvye Dushi_ (_Dead Souls_). In 1985, the choreographer Andrei Petrov staged a ballet called _Sketches_ to commemorate the 175th anniversary of Gogol's birth. As Schnittke was asked to provide the music he was able to press the earlier _Gogol Suite_ back into service while fleshing it out with over a dozen new pieces, thus creating the expanded work we have here.

_Sketches_ - ballet in one act after Nikolai Gogol, including a piece co-written with Gennadi Rozhdestvensky, Sofia Gubaidulina and Edison Denisov: (orig. 1978, arr. 1980 and expanded 1985):










Concerto for viola and orchestra (1985):
Concerto no.1 for cello and orchestra (1985-86):










String Trio (1985):
_Canon: Alban Berg an das Frankfurter Opernhaus_ by Alban Berg for four unaccompanied voices - arr. for violin and strings (orig. 1930 - arr. 1987):










Piano Sonata no.1 (1987):


----------



## Caroline

realdealblues said:


> *Franz Schubert*
> _Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780 (Op. 94)_
> [Rec. 1990]
> View attachment 141598
> 
> Piano: Claudio Arrau


Really delightful music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some more Graindelavoix (after yesterday's Missa Caput): a remarkable disc.


----------



## Merl

Jess Quartett Wien, Mozart SQ 19 (Dissonance). Very enjoyable performance
Sorry for the tiny pic. Blame the Internet.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141606


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Suite in G minor, BWV 995
Prelude, Fugue, and Allegro in E flat major, BWV 998
Suite in E major, BWV 1006a

Joachim Held, lute

2013


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Symphony No. 36 in C major, K. 425, "Linz"
Symphony No. 38 in D major, K. 504, "Prague"_
[Rec. 1961]







_
Symphony No. 35 in D major, K. 385, "Haffner"
Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551, "Jupiter"_
[Rec. 1960]







Conductor: Eugen Jochum
Orchestra: Concertgebouworkest

Some very fine Mozart.


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: Canon in B flat for 6 Voices, K. 231 / K. 382c
Chorus Viennensis, Uwe Christian Harrer


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> A bit of history some of which I remember!
> 
> View attachment 141601


Many years ago this was one my most beloved lp's , I still appreciate it and bought the CD as well


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonio Vivaldi*
_The Four Seasons, Op. 8_
[Rec. 1981]







Violin: Simon Standage
Conductor: Trevor Pinnock
Orchestra: The English Concert


----------



## Guest

A wonderful performance of this sometimes harrowing music. It's not something that I want to hear often, but when I do, this is the recording for it! The sound quality is stunning...almost literally.


----------



## Colin M

Weber, Konzerstuck O Duinn, RTE Sinfionetta Frith (Piano)

I love this one movement piano concerto started in 1815 and finished in 1821... an exposition of a lover’s patience in her wait for her knight to return from the battlefields of the Holy Lands.


----------



## 13hm13

BRUCH
Concerto for two pianos and orchestra, Op. 88a


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphonies No. 2 in D major, Op. 73 and No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter


----------



## pmsummer

HENRI & MARIE DE MEDICIS
*MESSE DE MARIAGE*
Dolce Mémoire
Denis Raisin-Dadre - director
_
Astrée - naïve_


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 6":


Now listening to "Symphony No. 3".


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*
_Octet in F major, D. 803_
[Rec. 1955, Mono]







Violin I: David Oistrakh
Violin II: Peter Bondarenko
Viola: Mikhail Terain
Cello: Sviatoslav Knushevitzky
Clarinet: Vladimir Sorokin
Double-Bass: Joseph Gertovich
Bassoon: Joseph Stidel
Horn: Jacov Shapiro


----------



## Dimace

The four most influential composers in my life are Liszt, R. Strauss, Chopin and Scriabin. No one of them can directly to compare with one Beethoven or Bach, but for me are the guys with whom I have really good time enjoying their music. Today I will come again to you with the *Alexander,* because I don't see many posts with him and I strongly believe that the composer is form extra class, someone who, without his idiosyncrasies, madness and very tragical life, could have been the best composer after Beethoven. (at least with his piano works) I'm very serious with this declaration, because his sonatas (at least the early one) they have so wonderful elements and depth that I can compare them with Beethoven's. For me the ''close the shop'' performances of these master works, are of Ruth Laredo. (I have already written about her, a year ago) And, after her, with 0,0001 meter distance is coming the Meister *Roberto Szidon.* The German / Brazilian Meister, (and neighbor of me in Düsseldorf) is an unbelievable pianist. (elite category) Everything he has played is GOLD (Rach, Scriabin, Chopin, etc) and my words are really very poor to express my admiration to his talent. In this marvelous 3xCD set from DG the Meister Szidon is playing Alexander's sonatas (complete) the way the composer had in his mind: Dark, violent, tragic, lyric, unpredictable (here is better than Ruth) and, as always, full of mysterious colors. *A crazy kaleidoscope created from two genius of music*. Must buy! (The Americans will love more the Great Ruth. The Europeans, I'm sure, they will feel more comfortable with Roberto. He is closer to our mentality).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is a nice slow movement  2nd mvt. from op. 127 <3


----------



## realdealblues

Dimace said:


> The four most influential composers in my life are Liszt, R. Strauss, Chopin and Scriabin. No one of them can directly to compare with one Beethoven or Bach, but for me are the guys with whom I have really good time enjoying their music. Today I will come again to you with the *Alexander,* because I don't see many posts with him and I strongly believe that the composer is form extra class, someone who, without his idiosyncrasies, madness and very tragical life, could have been the best composer after Beethoven. (at least with his piano works) I'm very serious with this declaration, because his sonatas (at least the early one) they have so wonderful elements and depth that I can compare them with Beethoven's. For me the ''close the shop'' performances of these master works, are of Ruth Laredo. (I have already written about her, a year ago) And, after her, with 0,0001 meter distance is coming the Meister *Roberto Szidon.* The German / Brazilian Meister, (and neighbor of me in Düsseldorf) is an unbelievable pianist. (elite category) Everything he has played is GOLD (Rach, Scriabin, Chopin, etc) and my words are really very poor to express my admiration to his talent. In this marvelous 3xCD set from DG the Meister Szidon is playing Alexander's sonatas (complete) the way the composer had in his mind: Dark, violent, tragic, lyric, unpredictable (here is better than Ruth) and, as always, full of mysterious colors. *A crazy kaleidoscope created from two genius of music*. Must buy! (The Americans will love more the Great Ruth. The Europeans, I'm sure, they will feel more comfortable with Roberto. He is closer to our mentality).
> 
> View attachment 141615


I admit I have only ever heard Scriabin's 3rd and 5th piano sonatas. I may have to look up the others.


----------



## 13hm13

Fierrabras Overture


----------



## Dimace

realdealblues said:


> I admit I have only ever heard Scriabin's 3rd and 5th piano sonatas. I may have to look up the others.


Scriabin requires mind, feelings, dexterity and, this is important, fantasy and some craziness. I understood Scriabin after Schumann ''school''. The Russian and the German have a lot in common and they pay you big for your attention.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Wiener Philharmoniker, Wilhelm Furtwängler

Honestly, Bruckner 8 is one of my all-time favorite symphonies by Bruckner or anyone, but this does little for me. I will not need to revisit this recording again. Certainly I was never tempted to tear my clothes off.


----------



## pmsummer

BALTIC VOICES 1
_A three-year project to explore the choral riches of the Baltic Sea countries._
*Arvo Pärt - Einojuhani Rautavaara - Sven-David Sandström - Veljo Tormis - Peteris Vasks - Cyrillus Kreek*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

pmsummer said:


> BALTIC VOICES 1
> _A three-year project to explore the choral riches of the Baltic Sea countries._
> *Arvo Pärt - Einojuhani Rautavaara - Sven-David Sandström - Veljo Tormis - Peteris Vasks - Cyrillus Kreek*
> Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
> Paul Hillier - director
> _
> Harmonia Mundi_


Excellent disc! And an excellent choir!


----------



## Joe B

Riccardo Muti leading the Wiener Philharmoniker in Franz Schubert's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## premont

Biwa said:


> View attachment 141589
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach: A Musical Offering (Ein musicalisches Opfer) BWV 1079
> 
> Barbara Tacke-Laepple (flute)
> Jörg Lengersdorf (violin)
> Mirjam Steymans (violin)
> Alexander Scheirle (cello)
> Gerd Zacher (harpsichord)


A fine and well played version, not the least by the late Gerd Zacher himself. But sometimes I think he takes the canons a bit too far.


----------



## Joe B

Jaan-Eik Tulve leading Vox Clamantis in Cyrillus Kreek's "The Suspended Harp of Babel":










edit - This is fairly new, so for anyone who might be interested in hearing a couple of minutes:


----------



## Bkeske

Rogerx said:


> Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra & Simple Symphony
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten


Interesting. I just received an LP Today with a version of The Young Persons Guide to the Orchestra by the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Carlo Maria Giuliani.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Schubert: Symphonies 3,4,5. Abbado. Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Wonderful lyrical performances especially No. 5.










Vivaldi: Musica sacra per alto. Delphine Galou, Accademia Bizantina & Ottavio Dantone. The singer has a marvelous instrument. I especially like Salve Regina.










Khachaturian, Prokofiev, Glazunov. Violin concertos. Julia Fischer, Yakov Kreizberg & Russian National Orchestra. Super performances from a favourite violinist.










Escales; Works by Debussy Durufle Ravel Chabrier Saint-Saens. John Wilson. Sinfonia of London. Very well played though a bit distantly recored. I especially liked Durufle's 3 Dances and Saint-Saens La roet d'Omphale which are less frequently recorded.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 4. Furtwangler Vienna. This has to be one of the best performances of this work I've heard. Furtwangler's elastic tempos really wok well here and the sound isn't bad. The rest of the disc is very good but the Bruckner is top notch.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 5*

The Petrenko cycle is 50% at Quoboz, and I'm wondering, if I have Barshai, is Petrenko that much better that I need to get that one also?


----------



## Guest

Another extraordinarily realistic binaural DSD recording. Enno is a fantastic guitarist, too.


----------



## Joe B

Just a few more minutes to dinner, but enough time to enjoy Samuel Barber's "Agnus Dei" performed by The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Oops! I posted the wrong CD - I'm actually listening to symphony no.5.

Excellent Japanese Decca recordings ........


----------



## Guest

SixFootScowl said:


> Started this today. Will see how far I get. Sometimes too many interruptions at work to keep it playing, but no meetings today, so maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I really like Symphonies 1-4, but 5 and 6 I am not so fond of.


Try listening to them in backward order next time.


----------



## Bkeske

One of the few I received in the mail today.

3LP box set. VOX, Released 1973.

Playing 12 & 13 right now (sides 1&2). May play 14 as well (3&4).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Jerome said:


> Try listening to them in backward order next time.


Good idea. It may be that I just tired of listening by the time I got to the last two symphonies.


----------



## pmsummer

Joe B said:


> Jaan-Eik Tulve leading Vox Clamantis in Cyrillus Kreek's "The Suspended Harp of Babel":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - This is fairly new, so for anyone who might be interested in hearing a couple of minutes:


I was listening a work by Kreek tonight. Thank you! This adds context.


----------



## Bkeske

Been interested in this for some time now, so finally sprung for it....


----------



## Guest

No.40 and 41.


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Concertgebouw Orchestra in Sergei Rachmaninov's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

In honor of my back ordered DG box sale of Claudio Abbado being suddenly out of print, I spent some time listening to Christoph von Dohnányi do Mendelssohn instead.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout quintet & Mozart: Piano Quartet In G Minor
Thomas Zehetmair, Tabea Zimmermann, Richard Duven, Peter Riegelbauer


----------



## Bkeske

This LP has turned out to be a nice surprise.


----------



## Rogerx

Bkeske said:


> Interesting. I just received an LP Today with a version of The Young Persons Guide to the Orchestra by the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Carlo Maria Giuliani.


Strange thing happening, keep the spirit alive, always moaning makes one old.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Piano Works

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2017
Editor's Choice
Presto Editor's Choice
September 2017
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Presto Recording of the Week
15th December 2017
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Concerto & Two Romances /Schubert: Rondo for violin and strings in A major, D438
James Ehnes (violin)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Manze

BBC Music Magazine Christmas 2017

The warmth and sweetness of James Ehnes's tone stand him in very good stead, and his pianissimo playing conveys an admirable sense of mystery. He's greatly helped by having a sympathetic fellow-violinist as conductor: Andrew Manze keeps a tight grip on things, never allowing the music to meander, as it sometimes can. This is essentially a traditional performance…but certainly none the worse for that.


----------



## ldiat

George Frideric Handel: Athalia - Act 1


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Scriabin requires mind, feelings, dexterity and, this is important, fantasy *and some craziness*. I understood Scriabin after Schumann ''school''. The Russian and the German have a lot in common and they pay you big for your attention.


Not everybody is so gifted in that respect .


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor 
Wiener Philharmoniker, Carl Schuricht

I've long admired this recording, and still do. Revisiting it for comparative listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

The fifth Brandenburg concert has a beauty and expression of a joie de vivre that I can seldom experience outside of it.
As a faithful friend over the years, it has given me encouragement and comfort in difficult times.
The fact that Bach is one of the greatest composers is for me a fact that I am allowed to rediscover time and again and that makes life bearable with all its ugliness.
This performance with Leonhardt and the Kuijkens has lost none of its luster.


----------



## Marinera

*Rameau - Six Concerts en sextuor.* Les Dominos, Florence Malgoire


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Violin Concertos BWV 1041-1043


----------



## Rogerx

Mayr: Requiem in G minor

Siri Karoline Thornhill, Katharina Ruckgaber (sopranos), Theresa Holzhauser, Brigitte Thoma (altos), Markus Schäfer, Robert Sellier (tenors), Martin Berner, Ludwig Mittelhammer, Virgil Mischok (basses)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

pianosonatas op.28 "Pastoral" op.31 No.1 op,31 No.2 "Sturm"


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

pianosonatas No.12-6-31 & 13


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartes

OP.18 no 2-6 Op.135

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Eventyr ( once upon a time )
Hassan Incidental Music


----------



## Joe B

Vassily Sinaisky leading the BBC Philharmonic with Lydia Mordkovitch on violin performing Karol Szymanowski's "Violin Concertos No. 1 and No. 2":


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 16, 17 'The Tempest' & 18 - Emil Gilels.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg: Serenade, Op. 24, Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain (rec. 1979 ADD). I get this work out periodically, because I like it so much.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Ein deutsches Requiem, op.45. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, w/ Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Elisabeth Schwarzkopf

Just finished. Great recording, especially for the great soloists.


----------



## Rogerx

Sperger: Double Bass Concertos Nos. 2 & 15 & Sinfonia No. 30

Roman Patkoló (double bass), Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester Mannheim, Johannes Schaefli


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part eleven for this afternoon.

Symphony no.5 is noteworthy as it includes the re-working of material from Gustav Mahler's very early movement for piano quartet.

The a cappella _Penitential Psalms_ aren't as famous as the concerto for choir but these Orthodox-steeped verses based largely around original sin are worthy companions.

The concerto for piano duet and chamber orchestra is similarly overlooked when compared to the earlier concerto for piano and strings. Admittedly it's fairly gloomy and not nearly as barking as its elder cousin but it's interesting enough in its own right.

At over two hours in duration _Peer Gynt_ is Schnittke's longest work on disc. Schnittke's music for what admittedly was a loose modern-day adaption of Ibsen's play probably represents the culmination of his polystylistic _klangwelt_ as certain passages (especially the epilogue) are more in keeping with the austere nature of his later output.

Symphony no.5 [_Concerto Grosso no.4_] (1988):










_Stikhi Pokayanniye_ [_Penitential Psalms_] - twelve pieces for unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: anon. 16th century Russian] (1988):










Concerto for piano four-hands and chamber orchestra (1988):










_Peer Gynt_ - ballet in three acts with prologue and epilogue by John Neumeier freely based on the drama by Henrik Ibsen (1985-87, with an appendix composed in 1989):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.7

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninow: The Bells & Taneyev: John of Damascus

Dmytro Popov (tenor), Anna Samuil (soprano), Vladislav Sulimsky

Czech Philharmonic Choir of Brno, Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, Dmitri Kitayenko


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart, Schubert, Stravinsky piano duos from Argerich and Barenboim. Some remarkable playing here especially for the Rite


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven, String Quartet in F, Op. 135, Guarneri (Philips rec. 1987 DDD). I finally finished-out my set of all the "lates" by Guarneri in this, their second digital form. I also have the complete in the earlier RCA ADD version which I also enjoy very much.


















​


----------



## realdealblues

*Witold Lutoslawski*
_String Quartet_
[Rec. 1995]

*Erich Urbanner*
_String Quartet No. 4_
[Rec. 1993, Live]

*Luciano Berio*
_String Quartet No. 3, "Notturno"_
[Rec. 1994, Live]







Ensemble: Alban Berg Quartet

*Tango Sensations*
_Piazzolla: Tango Sensations
Arolas: El Marne
Piazzolla/Cobian: Mi Refugio
Lipesker: La Rayuela, Gran Tango Milonga
Schwertsik: Adieu Satie, Op. 86
Piazzola: Tristezas Para Un Aa_
[Rec. 2003, Live]







Bandoneon: Per Arne Glorvigen
Ensemble: Alban Berg Quartet

Well, two more discs I can honestly say I will never listen to again in my lifetime.


----------



## Vasks

*Gretry - Overture to "L'epreuve villageoise" (Sanderling/ASV)
Kozeluch - Sinfonia Concertante for Trumpet, Mandolin, Double Bass & Piano (Klocker/cpo)
Reicha - Symphony in E-flat, Op. 41 (Gulke/MDG)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## realdealblues

*Carl Nielsen*
_Symphony No. 6, FS 116, "Sinfonia Semplice"_
[Rec. 2000]







Conductor: Michael Schonwandt
Orchestra: Danish National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 "Organ symphony"
Daniel Barenboim with Gaston Litaize on organ

Hello, old friend!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: REQUIEM For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Rebecca Dale: REQUIEM For My Mother
> 
> Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


I just looked her up to see what she might be up to lately.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

The Wedding / Bauernhochzeit/Les Noces
Renard the Fox
The Soldiers Tale


----------



## Enthusiast

The main work - the symphony 7 (Angel of Light) is this week's 1980-2000 listening group work.









I listen to quite a lot of Messiaen these days but it is quite a while since I played this excellent Turangalila


----------



## millionrainbows

Harold Budd: The Oak of the Golden Dreams (1970). Harold Budd, Buchla Electronic Music System (18:44)

After 5 or six minutes, I'm in a trance. After almost 20 minutes, I'm deep under.
Now, it's on to Coeur D'Orr (1969). The organ sounds like the same chord as Steve Reich's Four Organs. Then, after four minutes of drone, a soprano sax comes in, reminding me of Terry Riley.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141638


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 152, 202, and 199

Freiburger Barockorchester
Petra Müllejans, director
Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Andreas Wolf, bass-baritone

2017


----------



## Malx

Witold Lutolawski, Symphony No 1 & Partita for violin and orchestra - Tasmin Little (violin), BBC SO Edward Gardner.


----------



## starthrower

Violin Concerto / Piano Concerto No.0

I'd never heard of the early piano concerto written at age 14. It was orchestrated by a Swiss musicologist based on a surviving copyist's manuscript of the solo piano part, and Beethoven's reduction of the orchestral passages and instruction on the instrumentation.


----------



## Malx

Schubert, impromptus D899 - Artur Schnabel.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Picked this CD up quite cheaply ...............

From the Gielen Edition.

I also have his performance of 'Arcana', which is my go-to recording for this work.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Witold Lutolawski, Symphony No 1 & Partita for violin and orchestra - Tasmin Little (violin), BBC SO Edward Gardner.


Coincidentally, I picked that up last week as a Hi-Res download from Qobuz's discount deals.


----------



## HenryPenfold

realdealblues said:


> *Witold Lutoslawski*
> _String Quartet_
> [Rec. 1995]
> 
> *Erich Urbanner*
> _String Quartet No. 4_
> [Rec. 1993, Live]
> 
> *Luciano Berio*
> _String Quartet No. 3, "Notturno"_
> [Rec. 1994, Live]
> View attachment 141629
> 
> Ensemble: Alban Berg Quartet
> 
> *Tango Sensations*
> _Piazzolla: Tango Sensations
> Arolas: El Marne
> Piazzolla/Cobian: Mi Refugio
> Lipesker: La Rayuela, Gran Tango Milonga
> Schwertsik: Adieu Satie, Op. 86
> Piazzola: Tristezas Para Un Aa_
> [Rec. 2003, Live]
> View attachment 141630
> 
> Bandoneon: Per Arne Glorvigen
> Ensemble: Alban Berg Quartet
> 
> Well, two more discs I can honestly say I will never listen to again in my lifetime.


I love the Berio piece. I don't have a recording - hard to find. I'd like it with a coupling of another of his string quartet works .....


----------



## canouro

*Rameau:* Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts (Paris 1741)
Pieter-Jan Belder


----------



## realdealblues

HenryPenfold said:


> I love the Berio piece. I don't have a recording - hard to find. I'd like it with a coupling of another of his string quartet works .....


I've only heard this String Quartet #3, Sinfonia and Eindrucke from Berio. I can't find enjoyment in any of them, but I'm glad others do. I wish all works from composers would get recorded and would be easily accessible whether I like them or not.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Mozart Dissonance Quartet recording - this one attracting a lot of praise on this week's Weekly Quartet thread - via Spotify:


----------



## HenryPenfold

canouro said:


> View attachment 141639
> 
> 
> *Rameau:* Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts (Paris 1741)
> Pieter-Jan Belder


I bought this set a few years ago - a complete joy! Superb music!


----------



## 13hm13

Not sure about that WEIRD cover art ... but a solid performance ...
Janina Fialkowska, The Chamber Players Of Canada - Mozart: Piano Concertos 11 & 12 (2007)


----------



## Guest

Very good.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

From 1944 with the Vienna Phil.


----------



## canouro

*Rameau* ‎- Les Indes Galantes
Les Arts Florissants, William Christie


----------



## Caroline

starthrower said:


> Violin Concerto / Piano Concerto No.0
> 
> I'd never heard of the early piano concerto written at age 14. It was orchestrated by a Swiss musicologist based on a surviving copyist's manuscript of the solo piano part, and Beethoven's reduction of the orchestral passages and instruction on the instrumentation.


I had heard of this work and had not (or shame on me) look for a recording! Thanks to your post I did find some performances on youtube. Here is one from 1965.


----------



## Enthusiast

Act 1 - the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bach complete sonatas and partitas for solo violin. James Ehnes.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading the City of London Sinfonia with Jean-Bernard Pommier (piano) in Francis Poulenc's "Concerto for Piano":


----------



## Itullian

Perfectly recorded. Impeccably played.


----------



## bharbeke

*R. Strauss: Horn Concertos 1 and 2*
Steven Gross, Dale Clevenger, Philharmonia Orchestra of Bratislava

Both of these are nice, but it is No. 2 that really floats my boat. Thanks to RockyIII for bringing these to my attention.


----------



## Caroline

Here is a nicer recording of Beethoven's PC No. 0...


----------



## realdealblues

*Robert Schumann*
_Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38, "Spring"
Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120_
[Rec. 1988]







Conductor: Riccardo Chailly
Orchestra: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Simone Young and the Hamburg Philharmonic


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez

What excellent Bruckner this is! Absolutely top shelf. What a pity Boulez didn't record more. On the other hand, I wish he had composed more, and that was more important. So it is.


----------



## Musicaterina

I'm watching a documentation about Maurizio Pollini in which are shown some examples of him playing:






Highly recommended!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8
*

As they say in the South, boy, howdy! Very well thought out, energetic, precise, and very much alive.


----------



## realdealblues

*Robert Schumann*
_Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61_
[Rec. 1991]
_Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97, "Rhenish"_
[Rec. 1990]







Conductor: Riccardo Chailly
Orchestra: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## DavidA

Tchaikovsky Symphony 6

Karajan / BPO

Really wild performance which was the BBC recommended version.


----------



## starthrower

Metamorphosen / Alpine Symphony


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

_Organa et tropes du XIe siècle_. Selections here are from the _Chartres Manuscripts_, the earliest surviving examples of practical written polyphonies. They're written in _staffless neumes_ with ligatures indicating the direction of pitch movement from one note to the next, a kind of relative pitch system. Surprisingly varied and listenable; well-recorded. Am thinking I could live sonically in the Medieval and Renaissance eras full-time, if I had to...but it would help if I hadn't heard Brahms, Poulenc, Stravinsky, Martinů, Bax and many other faves first. And I'm a little afraid of the Plague (oh, guess what, it's back in our time).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part twelve for tonight, concluding with the opera tomorrow morning.

_Life With an Idiot_ was Schnittke's first opera and should be sought out by the morbidly curious, even if only the once. No promises, but its absurdist quotient might just appeal to anyone who likes Ligeti's _Le Grande Macabre_.

String Quartet no.4 (1989):










_Madrigal in Memoriam Oleg Kagan_ - version for solo violin (1990):
_Madrigal in Memoriam Oleg Kagan_ - version for solo cello (1990):










Concerto no.2 for cello and orchestra (1990):










Six cadenzas for various Mozart piano concertos (1975/1980/1983/1990):
_Five Aphorisms_ for piano (1990):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1990):










_Zhizn' s idiotom_ [_Life with an Idiot_] - opera in two acts [Libretto: Viktor Yerofeyev, after his own short story] (1990-91):


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works by Baltic composers:









*Ugis Praulins - Missa Rigensis & Laudibus in sanctis
Maija Einfelde - Cikls ar Frica Bardas dzeju
Urmas Sisask - Benedictio
Vytautas Miskinis - Angelis suis Deus & Pater noster*


----------



## millionrainbows

I hope I didn't scare anyone off of the Szell/Leon Fleishman recording of the Brahms Piano Concertos. Upon listening to the second concerto, recorded in 1962 (as opposed to No. 1 in 1958), the recording is much better, and the piano sounds much better. It's a keeper for this alone.


----------



## Knorf

I actually like Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland for _both_ Brahms Concertos Nos. 1 and 2, but I concur the first is the better of the two. For No. 2, I still have a strong fondness for Gilels/Jochum/Berlin.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

Harnoncourt conducts Concentus Musicus Wien. Telefunken 1975, German pressing


----------



## flamencosketches

*Nikolai Kapustin*: Piano Sonata No.1, op.39, "Sonata-Fantasia". Steven Osborne

I bought this CD when I heard of Kapustin's death back in July and it just arrived in the mailbox. OMFG, this music is so awesome. Very jazzy, in a Keith Jarrett-ish, Joe Zawinul-ish way, but also with a kind of mid-century neoclassic-modern drive to it (kind of Stravinskyian), and also seems clearly very much in the same lineage of sensuous Russian piano music as Alexander Scriabin. Absolutely killer, though I'm not sure how often I'll be returning to this music. As for Steven Osborne, the soloist, he's news to me, but damn, he kills it. Clean, elegant, but sumptuous playing. I wish he'd recorded more Kapustin. The man wrote tons of music: apparently 20 piano sonatas. I hope he is further recorded in the coming years, in light of his recent passing.

Highly recommended to anyone who loves Russian piano music, or jazz piano-jazz, of course, this is not, being wholly composed; but it's a clear inspiration. Rest in peace to the composer. I will definitely be exploring his music further.


----------



## Guest

Yet another wonderfully played and recorded binaural recording.









In case some of you are wondering what binaural recording is, 2 very sensitive microphone capsules are placed in the ears of a "dummy head," which picks up the sound pretty much as our ears do. The result can be incredibly realistic...much more so than the typical multi-mic arrays that most engineers use--and the ones I own are even more detailed than standard recordings. Less is more! However, one must use headphones for the proper results.










The "dummy head" is visible in front of the conductor.


----------



## Bkeske

London, 1976


----------



## Joe B

Jonas Kaufmann and Helmut Deutsch performing Franz Schubert's song cycle "Winterreise":


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Bkeske

The more I get into this, the more I like it. Wasn't too sure initially. RCA 1979


----------



## Joe B

Inspired by @Fugal's 'binaural' postings:

Jorge Mester leading the Pasadena Symphony in Igor Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring":










This is a GREAT binaural recording, in gold no less!


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## 13hm13

Early DG (1961) ... when DG's sound quality was above average ... this one is a quite competitive stereo recording for the era ...








This is the orig German LP cover art (afaik). I'm listening it on CD, which also has an Elgar CC late 60s.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Piano Music

Stephen Hough (piano)

Children's Corner
Estampes (3)
Images pour piano - Book 1
Images pour piano - Book 2
Images pour piano - Books 1 & 2
L'isle joyeuse
La plus que lente


----------



## Merl

One symphony down and I'm not impressed. Let's hope this improves. Surprisingly slow stuff at the moment.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: String Quartet No. 5
Hungarian Quartet


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Arthur Bliss* - A Colour Symphony

Although it's an extremely popular work, especially in the UK, I'm not terribly familiar with it. I know his chamber compositions better.

Thoroughly enjoying it .....

]


----------



## Malx

Fugal said:


> Yet another wonderfully played and recorded binaural recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case some of you are wondering what binaural recording is, 2 very sensitive microphone capsules are placed in the ears of a "dummy head," which picks up the sound pretty much as our ears do. The result can be incredibly realistic...much more so than the typical multi-mic arrays that most engineers use--and the ones I own are even more detailed than standard recordings. Less is more! However, one must use headphones for the proper results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "dummy head" is visible in front of the conductor.


I'm curious about these 'binaural' recordings I have looked at this disc online and there is nothing to indicate that it is binaural - how do you know which discs are recorded in this manner.
Is it certain labels?


----------



## Enthusiast

How long is it since I listened to any Vivaldi? I played both discs of this wonderfully stylish and imaginative set.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4

with Marianne Crebassa (mezzo-soprano)

Quatuor Arod

Four pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81
Andante (Tema con Variazioni) in E major, Op. 81 No. 1
Capriccio in E minor, Op. 81 No. 3
Fugue in E flat major, Op. 81 No. 4
Scherzo In A Minor Op. 81 No. 2
Ist es wahr?
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2


----------



## sonance

the past two days: Brahms

Piano Quartet no. 3 (1875)

1) La Gaia Scienza (winter & winter)
2) Trio Wanderer; Christophe Gaugué, viola (harmonia mundi)
3) Arthur Rubinstein, piano; Guarneri Quartet (rca red seal)

Of these I liked best the Trio Wanderer, Rubinstein very close.




























Piano Quartet no. 1 (1863)

1) Arthur Rubinstein, piano; Guarneri Quartet (see CD above)
2) Martha Argerich, piano; Gidon Kremer, violin; Yuri Bashmet, viola; Mischa Maisky, cello (deutsche grammophon)
3) Jean-Claude Pennetier, piano; Régis Pasquier, violin; Bruno Pasquier, viola; Roland Pidoux, cello (harmonia mundi)



















Here I liked best Rubinstein. The performance by Argerich et al. has been disappointing. I see that their recording gets rave reviews at Amazon, but although the playing is faultless (I think), there seems to be lacking something. I can't name it like a professional reviewer, maybe it is lacking the "singing" - at least this word pops up in my mind ...


----------



## sonance

yesterday and today:

Brahms: Piano Quartet no. 2 (1863)

1) Arthur Rubinstein, piano; Guarneri Quartet (rca red seal)
2) Lars Vogt, piano; Christian Tetzlaff, violin; Hartmut Rohde, viola; Heinrich Schiff, cello (emi)



















Although the sound of Guarneri's violin irritated me from time to time, the Rubinstein/Guarneri performance as a whole is better than the performance by Lars Vogt et al., which gave the impression of being way too long.

now:

Brahms
- Sonata for Cello and Piano no. 1 (1862-65)
- Sonata for Violin (Cello) and Piano (1879, transc. for cello 1897)
- Sonata for Cello and Piano no. 2 (1886)
Marc Coppey, cello; Peter Laul, piano (aeon)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Mass in B minor, BWV 232, just the Credo for now. Karl Richter, Munich Bach Choir & Orchestra

Constant companion lately. Love this recording.


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
Karajan's final recording (1989)??


----------



## Enthusiast

I wasn't quite done with Biondi's Vivaldi so I played this. Daniels' singing is beautiful.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Sir Charles MacKerras - Mendelssohn Symphony No. 4 and Midsummer Night's Dream. 

This is such a good recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Horn Concertos Nos. 1 & 2/ Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings, Op. 31

Marie-Luise Neunecker (horn), with Ian Bostridge (tenor)

Bamberg Symphony, Ingo Metzmacher


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Some listening fun today: besides influencing the creation of Parisian _chanson_, Clément Janequin (sometimes spelled Jannequin) wrote onomatopoetic tunes that were wildly popular in the 16th century - battle sounds, bird calls, etc. He did not pen much liturgical music (that survived, anyway) but he set the work of some of the poets you read in your Survey of French Lit I classes, like Clément Marot. I have him on two NM vinyl records:
















Something delightful about listening to a set of 16th century songs titled "Nouvelles" (New) five centuries later...


----------



## Joe B

Malx said:


> I'm curious about these 'binaural' recordings I have looked at this disc online and there is nothing to indicate that it is binaural - how do you know which discs are recorded in this manner.
> Is it certain labels?


I know you quoted @Fugal in your post, but I can give you some information on this.

Binaural recordings that are on disc are clearly marked (like THIS ONE I listened to last night). Not many binaural recordings were ever put to disc, and they are now rare and fairly difficult to locate. I do not know of any label which is currently producing them on disc.

With the advent of digital downloads, hi-res headphone based music players, and the manufacture of USB DAC's in AVR's and desktop headphone amp/DAC's, binaural recordings became a marketable possibility once again. Most binaural recordings are now made available to the public as downloads.

[For individuals who listen to their music on headphone based systems, hi-res binaural recordings, especially DSD offerings, can generate an incredible amount of excitement. With headphones on (to eliminate sound from one speaker entering the ear on the other side of your head), the stereo soundstage and image are incredible. With headphones on, you are listening to the recording exactly where they placed the Neumann 'head'. You can point to the location where you hear a particular instrument because you are getting the sonic information of the recording session exactly as if you were there. This amazing soundstage and image are lost when listened to on speakers (it becomes just about like any stereo recording). I'll stop rambling now.]


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphonies 59 & 65


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Benny Goodman (clarinet)

Boston Symphony String Quartet, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## millionrainbows

Luciano Berio: Sinfonia (rec. 1968). It sounds like a cut-up. A kaleidoscope of sound, engulfing the listener with half-heard narrators, snatches of choral singing, and orchestral fragments. Modern, post-modern, and avant garde all at once. Plus, it's a great record, a recording from that golden era of music when records really mattered; they were as important as movies. Sound itself as a medium has been marginalized; people want imagery. So this kind of recorded music becomes like reading a book; it becomes a hot medium, as McLuhan calls it, which demands concentration and involvement, and acceptance as a valuable medium. Ahh, those were the days!


----------



## Enthusiast

Piatigorsky and Rubinstein play the Brahms cello sonatas. These seem to be works that bloom in a wide variety of performances.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part thirteen for this afternoon.

String Trio - arr. for piano trio (orig. 1985 - arr. 1992):










Piano Sonata no.3 (1992):










Symphony no.6 (1992):
Symphony no.7 (1993):










_Musica Nostalgica_ for cello and piano (1992):
_Epilogue_ for cello, piano and tape - adapted from the epilogue to the ballet _Peer Gynt_ (orig. 1985-87 - arr. 1993):
_Improvisation_ for solo cello (1993):
Sonata no.2 for cello and piano (1993-94):


----------



## Caroline

Fugal said:


> Yet another wonderfully played and recorded binaural recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case some of you are wondering what binaural recording is, 2 very sensitive microphone capsules are placed in the ears of a "dummy head," which picks up the sound pretty much as our ears do. The result can be incredibly realistic...much more so than the typical multi-mic arrays that most engineers use--and the ones I own are even more detailed than standard recordings. Less is more! However, one must use headphones for the proper results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "dummy head" is visible in front of the conductor.


Thank you for the explanation and guidance on binaural recordings.

I had heard of the value (touted value) of binaural beats to help with sleep. "Binaural beat therapy is an emerging form of sound wave therapy. It makes use of the fact that the right and left ear each receive a slightly different frequency tone, yet the brain perceives these as a single tone." More on that here if anyone is interested: https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/320019

Also - fyi - here's a site which posts other binaural recordings.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141677


*Georg Philipp Telemann*

Concerto in D major for 3 trumpets, timpani, 2 oboes, strings, and basso continuo, TWV 54: D3
Concerto in B minor for 2 flutes, calchedon, strings, and basso continuo, TWV 53: h1
Concerto in B flat major for 3 oboes, 3 violins, and basso continuo, TWV 44: 43
Sonata in F minor for 2 violins, 2 violas, violoncello, and basso continuo, TWV 44: 32
Concerto in F major for mandolin, hammered dulcimer, harp, strings, and basso continuo, TWV 53: F1
Concerto in D minor for 2 oboes, bass, strings, and basso continuo, TWV 53: d1
Concerto in D major for 3 horns, violin, strings, and basso continuo, TWV 54: D2
Adagio from Concerto in G major for 2 violins, viola, violoncello, and basso continuo, TWV 43: G5

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

2017


----------



## millionrainbows

Berio: Allelujah II, (rec. 1975), conducted by Luciano Berio and Pierre Boulez, for 5 instrumental groups (16:32). First conducted by Bruno Madera in 1957. Just think: rock and roll was being born at this same time. Fascinating sounds, interesting percussion, excellent stereo recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*

Piano Quintet


----------



## Rogerx

The Berlin sessions

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'/Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93

Berliner Philharmoniker
Paul van Kempen
Recorded: 1951-05-28
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## eljr




----------



## millionrainbows

eljr said:


>


I've got this recording, and it's a very good version, in addition to the sound & recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Goldberg Variations*

Gould without the groaning. I think if Hannibal Lecter would have listened to this without the creepy vocalizations, maybe he wouldn't have gone psychotic and would have found better uses for fava beans.


----------



## Bourdon

*François Couperin*

Quatrième Livre


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich-Passacaglia ( from Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk)and Symphony No.10

Nelsons and the BSO.


----------



## Vasks

*Glinka - Spanish Overture #1 (Svetlanov/Regis)
Borodin - Symphony #2 (Guzenhauser/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi

, Harriet Krijgh (cello), Candida Thompson (violin), Alexandra Nepomnyashchaya (harpsichord), Maarten Mostert (cello continuo), Kaori Yamagami (cello)Candida Thompson (leader)

Cello Concerto in B flat major, RV423
Cello Concerto in C minor, RV401
Cello Concerto in F major, RV 412
Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV531
Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126), RV608
Sonata RV83


----------



## 13hm13

Remarkable FIDELITY for 1944 ... and one experimental track in STEREO ...









Herbert von Karajan - Beethoven, Bruckner ‎- Herbert Von Karajan In Berlin - The Early Recordings

Credits
Conductor - Herbert von Karajan
Orchestra - Preußische Staatskapelle
Notes
INCLUDING THE MAESTRO'S FIRST EXPERIMENT IN STEREO

Recorded: 1944, Berlin, Haus des Rundfunks

CD 2: The first movement of this symphony is missing, the fourth movement has been taken from the two-channel experimental stereo version.

Tracklist
Sinfonie Nr. 3 Es-Dur, Op. 55 "Eroica"
Composed By - Ludwig van Beethoven
(49:06)
1-1	Allegro Con Brio	15:15
1-2	Marcia Funebre - Adagio Assai	15:56
1-3	Scherzo - Allegro Vivace	6:04
1-4	Finale - Allegro Molto	11:50
Sinfonie Nr. 8 C-Moll
Composed By - Anton Bruckner
(71:00)
2-1	Scherzo - Allegro Moderato	16:04
2-2	Adagio - Feierlich Langsam, Doch Nicht Schleppend	27:23
2-3	Adagio - Finale: Feierlich, Nicht Schnell	27:32


----------



## Malx

Two recordings from my collection of Mozart's String Quartet K465 'Dissonance'.


----------



## sonance

Arthur Lourie (1892 - 1966)

Piano Works
Benedikt Koehlen (telos)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 9
*

I don't listen to these symphonies enough.


----------



## erudite

13hm13 said:


> Remarkable FIDELITY for 1944 ... and one experimental track in STEREO ...
> 
> View attachment 141680
> 
> 
> Herbert von Karajan - Beethoven, Bruckner ‎- Herbert Von Karajan In Berlin - The Early Recordings


Now this is a recording I would love to lay my hands (ears!) on.


----------



## Malx

Another Mozart 'Dissonance' quartet I had forgotten I had.


----------



## Malx

Joe B said:


> I know you quoted @Fugal in your post, but I can give you some information on this.
> 
> Binaural recordings that are on disc are clearly marked (like THIS ONE I listened to last night). Not many binaural recordings were ever put to disc, and they are now rare and fairly difficult to locate. I do not know of any label which is currently producing them on disc.
> 
> With the advent of digital downloads, hi-res headphone based music players, and the manufacture of USB DAC's in AVR's and desktop headphone amp/DAC's, binaural recordings became a marketable possibility once again. Most binaural recordings are now made available to the public as downloads.
> 
> [For individuals who listen to their music on headphone based systems, hi-res binaural recordings, especially DSD offerings, can generate an incredible amount of excitement. With headphones on (to eliminate sound from one speaker entering the ear on the other side of your head), the stereo soundstage and image are incredible. With headphones on, you are listening to the recording exactly where they placed the Neumann 'head'. You can point to the location where you hear a particular instrument because you are getting the sonic information of the recording session exactly as if you were there. This amazing soundstage and image are lost when listened to on speakers (it becomes just about like any stereo recording). I'll stop rambling now.]


Thanks for the information I will sample what I can find on Qobuz using my Grado headphones via my Dragonfly DAC - not the highest quality gear but good enough for ageing ears!
I still can't see any reference to Binaural on the cover art of the disc in the post I originally referred to


----------



## Bourdon

*Byrd*

CD 1


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to Act 1 yesterday afternoon and have just reaped the rewards for that with Acts 2 (what a powerful 90 minutes of music!) and 3.


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 3
Hungarian String Quartet


----------



## Malx

I've been bitten by the Mozart bug this afternoon.

Violin Concertos Nos 2 & 5 - Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Monica Huggett (violin & director).










Very likeable music with cover art to match.


----------



## Merl

Very good but there are better recordings of this work out there.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> I'm curious about these 'binaural' recordings I have looked at this disc online and there is nothing to indicate that it is binaural - how do you know which discs are recorded in this manner.
> Is it certain labels?


Joe B provided a good answer. All of mine came from NativeDSD.com, and the ones that are available in binaural are indicated in the format section of each release. They also have a separate web page for their binaural releases. https://www.nativedsd.com/homepage/binaural_dsd_music. Sadly, very few labels offer that format, which is a shame for sonic reasons, but it's understandable from a practical standpoint: they would have to edit two separate mixes if they also issue it in standard stereo unless they used single takes, which is rare these days.


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> Thanks for the information I will sample what I can find on Qobuz using my Grado headphones via my Dragonfly DAC - not the highest quality gear but good enough for ageing ears!
> I still can't see any reference to Binaural on the cover art of the disc in the post I originally referred to


I doubt that Qobuz offers binaural...I imagine the studios offered them standard stereo masters.


----------



## Malx

Fugal said:


> I doubt that Qobuz offers binaural...I imagine the studios offered them standard stereo masters.


I guess that makes sense - thanks for the information, I'll look at the link you provided.


----------



## Malx

More Mozart:

Piano Concerto No 17 - Camerata Academica des Saltzburger Mozarteum, Geza Anda (piano & director).

Followed by Act I of Die Zauberflote in Klemperers classic recording (via Qobuz).


----------



## DavidA

Knorf said:


> I actually like Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland for _both_ Brahms Concertos Nos. 1 and 2, but I concur the first is the better of the two. For No. 2, I still have a strong fondness for Gilels/Jochum/Berlin.


For Gilles his version withReiner s my preference


----------



## canouro

*Chopin*: Mazurkas for piano;
Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## Coach G

Today I've loaded the CD player with five featuring the recordings of Vladimir Ashkenazy, mostly as conductor, in the music of Sibelius and Shostakovich:

1. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #5 & 7_, _En Saga_
2. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #1 & 4_
3. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #2_; _Finlandia_; _Karelia Suite_ (Vladimir Ashkenazy/Philharmonia Orchestra)
4. *Shostakovich*: _Piano Concerto #2_; _Violin Concerto #1_ (Vladimir Ashkenazy/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, w/Cristina Ortiz, piano and Boris Belkin, violin)
5. *Shostakovich*: _Suite on the Verses of Michelangelo Bounarroti _(Vladimir Ashkenazy/Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra/Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, baritone); _Four Verses of Captain Lebyadkin_ (Dietrich Fischer Diskau, baritone w/Vladmir Ashkenazy, piano)

Ashkenazy brings forth a very powerful, yet well-seasoned Sibelius. Next, Shostakovich's _Piano Concerto #2_ finds the Soviet composer in a rare cheerful mood, followed by a more brooding _Violin Concerto #1_. We round things out with two very late works by Shostakovich when the composer must have known that death was near. These late works by Shostakovich are very dark like the _Symphony #14_; but they are also quite masterful; not music you would want to break at a party, though.


----------



## vincula

I'm the lucky owner of this great Melodiya box. From what I've just read about Melodiya here on TC, I might consider myself even luckier. I bought it 20 odd-years ago. It has been with me even if I've moved several times since I purchased it... well, more than 2500 kms away from my home country. It was very expensive for a skint college student like me. I remember the great nights we've spent together back then. I can't be objective when listening to Richter's masterful Scriabin right now. So many fond memories pop up. Still going strong after all those years. So much to be thankful for :tiphat:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Caroline

The sound is remarkable. It seems on the nativedsd site that most of the recordings are for solo or chamber ensembles.


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Patrick Demenga (cello), and Enrico Pace (piano) performing Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy's "Piano Trio No. 2":


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich-Symphony no.4.

Ashkenazy and the RPO.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ismo Eskelinen playing Finnish guitar music. So far I heard Sebastian Fagerlund and Kalevi Aho and think it's awesome! There are many great Finnish guitar players and composers these days.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Caroline

I have this recording as well.


----------



## Caroline

Kristian Bezuidenhout/Pablo Heras-Casado
Freiburger Barockorchester
Harmonica Mundi label


----------



## Guest

Caroline said:


> The sound is remarkable. It seems on the nativedsd site that most of the recordings are for solo or chamber ensembles.


Yes, I wish they had some orchestral music. Maybe someday.


----------



## Guest

Holliger's String Quartet might be a contender for one of the ugliest pieces of "music" ever written...yet, somehow its very abrasiveness is compelling! I remember when the LP first came out and a reviewer wrote, "At first, I thought the stylus had fallen out and the cartridge body was scraping the surface." Not an inaccurate account. There is very little in the way of traditional playing--mostly a bewildering array of squeaks, scratches, scrapes, smacks...you name it. I don't like vocal music, so I always skip "The Four Seasons." The Chaconne is slightly less abrasive than the Quartet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 9*

Well, doggone. The Petrenko Naxos cycle is on sale at Qobuz, but to be honest, there's something about Kondrashin that keeps my interest. I'm not sure if I need another cycle.


----------



## flamencosketches

Fugal said:


> Holliger's String Quartet might be a contender for one of the ugliest pieces of "music" ever written...yet, somehow its very abrasiveness is compelling! I remember when the LP first came out and a reviewer wrote, "At first, I thought the stylus had fallen out and the cartridge body was scraping the surface." Not an inaccurate account. There is very little in the way of traditional playing--mostly a bewildering array of squeaks, scratches, scrapes, smacks...you name it. I don't like vocal music, so I always skip "The Four Seasons." The Chaconne is slightly less abrasive than the Quartet.


Curious about this. Available on CD?


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Beethoven: Symphony 1& 2, Jordi Savall. Well, I was impressed. I've listened to quite a few HIP recordings of Beethoven and this one may be the most original and perhaps successful. I'll reserve judgement until after I've heard 3 4 and 5 but so far, exceptional.










Bartok: Piano Quintet in C. Alexander Lonquich; Vilde Frang; Barnabas Kelemen; Katalin Kokas. I've really grown to love this Bartok work that doen't sound much like Bartok at all.










Haydn: String Quarts 1-3 op. 76. Chiaroscuro Quartet. Beautiful tone and ensemble playing, especially their phrasing. I hope they record the other three soon. Recommended.










Anamorfosi: Works by Allegri and Monteverdi. Le Poeme Harmonique. A favourite album from last year










Mahler: Symphony No. 10. Abbado Vienna. Lovingly performed.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

D Smith said:


> Haydn: String Quarts 1-3 op. 76. Chiaroscuro Quartet. Beautiful tone and ensemble playing, especially their phrasing. I hope they record the other three soon. Recommended.


I've had my eye on this since it's on sale right now. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Chilham

An enjoyable day between zoom meetings:










Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor Op. 47

Itzhak Perlman, Erich Leinsdorf, Boston Symphony Orchestra










Tchaikovsky: Festival Overture in E-flat major "1812 Overture"

Carl Davis, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra










Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 26

Jascha Heifetz










Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor "Appassionata"

Emil Gelils


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Apparently I'm on a Bruckner 8 kick right now.

BTW, Stan's Bruckner is awesome!


----------



## Dimace

Frederic, Claudio, Eliahu and Sämtliche Werke Für Klavier Und Orchester!(we are speaking for the 2 KC and, this is a highlight, the Andante Spianato Et Grande Polonaise Brillante Es-dur, Op. 22) Very TOP performances in every aspect and meaning. (Philips, Holland 3XLP)


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> Curious about this. Available on CD?


Don't be curious. Heinz as oboe player and conductor is SUPER. As composer, I don't really know...


----------



## senza sordino

Bacewicz Violin Concerti 1, 3 and 7









Bacewicz String Quartets 1, 2, 3 and 4









Bacewicz Concerto for String Orchestra, Symphony for String Orchestra, Piano Quintet no 1 (arranged for string orchestra and piano)









A fantastic composer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 11*

Kondrashin's cycle reminds me of what a young man on Gunsmoke once said about young women: What is it about them that makes them so doggone interesting?


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> Don't be curious. Heinz as oboe player and conductor is SUPER. As composer, I don't really know...


:lol: I trust your judgment and that may be a fair assessment, but I liked what I was hearing of the Holliger string quartet (youtube). Unfortunately it doesn't look like it is on CD anywhere, so we might have to call it a day on that.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> :lol: I trust your judgment and that may be a fair assessment, but I liked what I was hearing of the Holliger string quartet (youtube). Unfortunately it doesn't look like it is on CD anywhere, so we might have to call it a day on that.


I can't imagine it was a big seller...and not too many other string quartets would be willing to learn it. Yes, unless you want it on LP, you are out of luck. I just came across Holliger's Quartet No.2--it's considerably more accessible than the first one.






Found Quartet No.2--and just ordered it!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Bkeske

1980's Angel reissue. Originally 1964


----------



## Caroline

Currently listening to snippets from (below) on the presto website in Hi-Res with headphones. I these are the most authentic performances of these works I have heard. From the execution of horns to strings to tempi - I recommend it highly. For anyone interested in HIP Beethoven symphony cycle, check these out.

Note about this recording as posted on presto - even though it indicates V1, Sym 1-5, the snippets take one past 5. They have SACD as well.


----------



## Bkeske

CBS Masterworks 1984


----------



## Joe B

David Alan Miller leading the Albany Symphony with Amy Porter (flute) in Michael Daugherty's "Trail of Tears":


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Paul Creston's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## Bkeske

This is the last of a batch I recently bought, and saved it for last, hoping it would live up to its immaculate condition, almost looks unplayed/untouched. Just dropped the needle on side one, and I can immediately tell this set is a very fine recording indeed, very nice depth and soundstage. Beautiful box, with a very nice booklet within. Also comes with a third 'bonus' LP. I can uncross my fingers now. I think this will get its fair share of play time.

Made in Italy, 1972.


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## 13hm13

Maddalena Lombardini Sirmen - Violin Concertos - Piroska Vitárius

2-CD set from 2007


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Concertos no 17 and 18

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Masses

Christian Rathgeber (tenor), Tobias Rathgeber (tenor), Felix Rathgeber (bass), Daniel Beckmann (organ), Sabine Goetz (soprano)

Mainzer Domchor, Mainzer Domorchester, Karsten Storck


----------



## bharbeke

*Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Sonata Fantasy"*
John Ogdon

Our friend Dimace spoke well of this recording, and I am in complete agreement. It is an outstanding work performed at the highest level of skill.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Benjamin Appl & Graham Johnson

Recorded live at Wigmore Hall, London, on 27 March 2015

Benjamin Appl (baritone) & Graham Johnson (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Concerto Russe & Piano Concerto

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin), Pierre-Alain Volondat (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Kees Bakels


----------



## Rogerx

Delibes: Coppelia

The National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven, String Quartet in A minor Op. 132, The Yale Quartet.


----------



## Marinera

*Valentini - Concerti Grossi Op.7.* Concertos No. 1 & 10
Italiane Baroque box, disk 1

Cover from the new reissue









*Cavalli - L'amore innamorato.* L'Arpeggiata & Christina Pluhar, Nuria Rial, Hana Blazikova


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> :lol: I trust your judgment and that may be a fair assessment, but I liked what I was hearing of the Holliger string quartet (youtube). Unfortunately it doesn't look like it is on CD anywhere, so we might have to call it a day on that.


It was released on CD in 1991 with a different cover:


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> Don't be curious. Heinz as oboe player and conductor is SUPER. As composer, I don't really know...


... as a composer he is well worth investigating. I have many CDs of his music and listen to them quite often. Imaginative programming (like having Schumann chamber pieces alongside some of his) helps and there is a wonderful work made up of Machaut Transcriptions that are increasingly imaginative.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works by Alfred Schnittke - fourteenth and final instalment for late morning and afternoon.

Schnittke had battled long and hard with ill-health. A serious stroke in 1985 had put him in a coma, during which he was allegedly pronounced dead three times. On that occasion and also after a second stroke in 1991 he somehow recovered and at no lasting cost to his work rate or faculties, but two further strokes in 1994 incapacitated him to the point where time spent composing became increasingly sporadic and was made possible only with great effort.

Schnittke suffered yet another stroke in 1998 but this time he couldn't defy the odds and he died aged 63. Most notably he left behind a Symphony no.9 in three movements, but the only available draft was extremely difficult to decipher because Schnittke had used his non-writing left hand for notation due to extensive paralysis down his right side. Schnittke was gravely ill by the time his conductor friend Gennady Rozhdestvensky hastily hammered together a performing version of the ninth with connective tissue provided from other sources. Schnittke wasn't satisfied when he heard the performance on radio and as the task of properly editing the ninth himself was by now beyond him he decided instead to withdraw it altogether. Schnittke died less than two months later.

About two years after Schnittke's death, Russian composer Nikolai Korndorf was asked by Irina, Schnittke's widow, to piece together a faithful reconstruction from her late husband's shakily-written score. Korndorf accepted the challenge but he died a few months after starting work on it. Irina Schnittke then convinced another Russian composer, Aleksandr Raskatov, to continue the work, and it was he who eventually completed this painstaking task in 2006. Unsurprisingly due to its unrefined state the ninth is an enigmatic and austere work which provides more questions than answers, but I would still rather have Raskatov's realisation than none at all, if only to provide a closure of sorts.

The circumstances surrounding not just the 9th Symphony but also what little else Schnittke managed to write during the last three or so years of his life (including a shortish concerto for viola and small orchestra which has yet to be recorded) might lead us to think that this was endgame music with each note painfully wrested out of an exhausted composer who was already as good as lying in his coffin. Maybe that is putting it a little too dramatically but the fact remains that Schnittke's soundworld, especially when compared to the multi-faceted riches of the previous decades, became progressively sparse and inward-looking as the 1990s wore on.

When listening to the ninth symphony, the _Sonatina_ for piano duet and the _Variations_ for string quartet perhaps we are witnessing the closing down of Schnittke's physical being while also sensing a stoical - slightly quizzical, even - reaction to the dying of the light. Schnittke himself admitted a full ten years before his death that the 'crystallisation' to which he had always aspired during the compositional process had begun to escape him during the late 1980s, and that his future output was at some point destined to dwell in 'a realm of shadows'.

_Concerto for Three_ for violin, viola, cello and string orchestra (1994):
_Minuet_ for violin, viola and cello (1994):










Sonata no.3 for violin and piano (1994):










_Sonatina_ for piano duet (1995):










_Variations_ for string quartet (1997):










Symphony no.8 (1994):
Symphony no.9 - performing and recorded version arr. by Aleksandr Raskatov (orig. drafted 1997-98 - arr. by 2006):


----------



## Enthusiast

Ancerl's Janacek is great!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Cello Sonatas

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Francesco Piemontesi (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*François Couperin*

Deuxième Livre


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, The Art of Fugue - Fretwork.

I really enjoy Fretworks interpretations of the Bach works on viols - opens up an interesting new sound world for these majestic compositions.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Karlheinz Stockhausen*: Punkte. Péter Eötvös, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln

This piece is awesome. Quite easy to follow, I think, compared to other works I've heard by Stockhausen. Seems to end kind of abruptly though.


----------



## millionrainbows

Charles Wourinen: A Winter's Tale (piano and soprano version). I like Phyllis Bryn-Julson, but admit that I like the orchestral version better.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Péter Eötvös*: Replica for viola & orchestra. Kim Kashkashian, Péter Eötvös, Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra

I bought this disc for the Bartók, but this Eötvös piece has definitely become my favorite of the three included. I need to hear more Eötvös; this is awesome.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer


----------



## millionrainbows

Great singers here...


----------



## Malx

Glazunov, Violin Concerto - Julia Fischer (violin), Russian National Orchestra, Yakov Kreizberg.










Via Qobuz


----------



## flamencosketches

*György Kurtág*: Hommage à András Mihály, op.13 "12 Microludes for String Quartet"; Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánszky, op.28. Quatuor Molinari

Beautifully pointillistic music. I need to explore more Kurtág...


----------



## Enthusiast

I really like at least two of these works.









CAP-KO is a very worthwhile piano concerto and Zimmermann's violin concerto is a fine work (that I seem to have two different recordings of).


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Sonata BWV 1034
Partita BWV 1013
Concerto in D moll BWV 1030


----------



## Helgi

*Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen*
Charles Mackerras/Vienna Philharmonic
Lucia Popp, Eva Randová, Dalibor Jedlicka

Read an interview with Simon Rattle this morning about the upcoming LSO release of this work, so now I'm listening to it for the first time.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae:


----------



## Rogerx

Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem/ Due e Tre composizioni corali
Danish National Radio Chamber Choir, Stefan Parkman


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig
> 
> Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer


Without a doubt one of your favorites


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> Without a doubt one of your favorites


Took you longer then I thought :lol:


----------



## realdealblues

*Igor Stravinsky*
_Feu D'artifice (Fireworks), Op. 4
Le Chant Du Rossignol (The Song Of The Nightingale)
Le Roui Des Etoiles (King Of The Stars)
Symphony Of Psalms_
[Rec. 1984]

*Luciano Berio*
_Sinfonia_
[Rec. 1989]







Conductor: Riccardo Chailly
Orchestra: Rundfunkchor Berlin, Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin (Stravinsky), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (Berio)

*Gottfried Von Einem*
_String Quartet No. 1, Op. 45_
[Rec. 1983]

*Roman Haubenstock-Ramati*
_String Quartet #2, "In Memoriam Christl Zimmerl"_
[Rec. 1990, Live]

*Igor Stravinsky*
_3 Pieces For String Quartet
Concertino For String Quartet
Double Canon, "Raoul Dufy In Memoriam"_
[Rec. 1983]







Ensemble: Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> Nigel Short leading Tenebrae:


Nice. I just got their Victoria Tenebrae Responsories CD on the same label and it's really good. I'd love to hear more


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Took you longer then I thought :lol:


I was in the grip of the beautiful partita from Bach,in higher spheres so to speak.


----------



## Joe B

flamencosketches said:


> Nice. I just got their Victoria Tenebrae Responsories CD on the same label and it's really good. I'd love to hear more


Arguably one of the best chamber choirs in the world, you'll never buy a Tenebrae disc where you will be disappointed by the performance. Likes/dislikes of program material is another question. A lot of their stuff is on youtube, so you can get an idea before making a purchase.


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Adalbert Gyrowetz

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert

Symphony in D major, Op. 12 No. 1
Symphony in E flat major, Op. 6 No. 2
Symphony in F major, Op. 6 No. 3


----------



## libopera

Prokofiev
Visions fugitives, op. 22

really interesting. And Maria Yudina is... a lot of things.


----------



## realdealblues

*Maria Callas*







_Sings Great Arias From French Opera_
[Rec. 1961]

Conductor: Georges Pretre
Orchestra: Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Francaise

I love Callas but this one's a bit of a mixed bag. There are a couple of absolutely glorious arias on here and a couple that should have either been re-recorded another day or dropped and not released in favor of something else.


----------



## realdealblues

*Bela Bartok*
_String Quartet No. 1, Op. 7, Sz 40, BB 52
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, Sz 67, BB 75
String Quartet No. 3, Sz 85, BB 93
String Quartet No. 4, Sz 91, BB 95
String Quartet No. 5, Sz 102, BB 110
String Quartet No. 6, Sz 114, BB 119_
[Rec. 1986]







Ensemble: Alban Berg Quartett

Picking up this Alban Berg Quartett box set worked out well for my yearly go round with the Bartok String Quartets. I don't find these works easy to listen to. They aren't "enjoyable" to listen to for me at all. Interesting maybe, but not enjoyable. I don't mind a few bits from the 2nd, and the last couple movements from the 4th. The 6th is probably the most listenable for me. I don't think I will ever "enjoy" hearing them, but each year I do try to give them at least 1 listen (usually always from a different ensemble) just to see how my ears may change over the years because I find them very challenging for being such well...I don't know if I should say loved or respected works...but either way they seem to have a lot of adulation that I just don't understand.


----------



## Caroline

Nice to see. I haven't heard this in a while!


----------



## Caroline

Gilesls has fine rendition of Piano Sonata No.15 In D, Op.28 -"Pastorale" - which is far more sensitive than the O'Connor, Serkin, Ashkenasky, or Brendel. I would like to own all of the Gilesls....


----------



## starthrower

Schubert No.5
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, A Midsummer Night's Dream, Symphonies 3&4


----------



## Rogerx

Mompou: Musica callada, Vol. 1/2/3/4

Federico Mompou (piano)
Recorded: 1974
Recording Venue: Casino l'Alianca del Poblenou, Barcelona, Spain


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Various Selections*
Vikingur Olafsson

Highlights: 902, 734, 855, 850, 801, 974

Curiosity finally got the better of me, and I listened to the CD that I have seen countless times in this thread. Olafsson plays very well, and he introduced me to some Bach that I have not heard yet (I am at maybe 30% of hearing all the BWV numbers). He dazzled on some of the pieces, and others sounded like pleasant background music. Bach enthusiasts can probably tell me how he compares to other keyboard players out there.

Who is in charge of his cover art at DG? He has been blessed with some of the most striking CD covers they have ever done.


----------



## Caroline

Some favorite Baroque pieces


----------



## canouro

*Erkki Melartin:*
Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 30 / 1,
Symphony No. 3. In F major, Op. 40;

_Leonid Grin, Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141727


*Frédéric Chopin*

Waltzes

Stephen Hough, piano

2011


----------



## Enthusiast

I took this down last night for playing today (therefore *before *Malx played a part of it!). It was my first opera - I received it as a Christmas present when I was 10 and it filled so many hours of pleasure for years. It is a wonderful performance with superb singers - I still haven't hear one I like as much - and has the additional advantage of not having the spoken dialogue. It is quite some time since I listened to it and I was pleased to find that I love it as much as I ever did.


----------



## Itullian

Superb


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I took this down last night for playing today (therefore *before *Malx played a part of it!). It was my first opera - I received it as a Christmas present when I was 10 and it filled so many hours of pleasure for years. It is a wonderful performance with superb singers - I still haven't hear one I like as much - and has the additional advantage of not having the spoken dialogue. It is quite some time since I listened to it and I was pleased to find that I love it as much as I ever did.
> 
> View attachment 141728


Sounds like a likely story :lol:


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Sounds like a likely story :lol:


It just shows how in tune we are!


----------



## Malx

Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto - Julia Fischer, Russian National Orchestra, Yakov Kreizberg.

This afternoon giving a few of Fischer's recordings of Russian concertos a listen via Qobuz, very good so far.


----------



## Malx

Act II of the opera that it appears I started to listen to *after* enthusiast took his from the shelf


----------



## libopera

Me, and Maria Yudina, again.

Mussorgsky
Pictures at an exhibition

Big emotion. In my opinion, an extraordinary performance.


----------



## millionrainbows

Charles Ives: Varied Air, Philip Mead, piano (2-CD, Metier). Mead does a very nice job here. The CD is rather low-level, not the greatest recording, but it comes through by boosting some highs & cranking the volume. It kept my attention.

As soon as you can grasp the idea that Ives loved dissonance for its own sake, it makes his piano works easier to assimilate. Also, he never wanted to "finish" a piece; he wanted to keep working on it and improvising.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Musikalisches Opfer BWV 1079

There is some underlying sadness in this otherwise rather abstract music, like Die Kunst der Fuge it is one of the many highlights in Bach's work for me.


----------



## canouro

*Niels Wilhelm Gade*:
Echoes of Ossian, Op. 1,
Symphony No. 3, Op. 15,
Discarded first movement from Symphony No. 3,
Symphony No. 6, Op. 32,

_Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Christopher Hogwood_


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Act II of the opera that it appears I started to listen to *after* enthusiast took his from the shelf


... but before he started to play it. BTW I hope you're not listening to Steven Isserlis at the moment or things could get complicated.


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday it was Piatigorsky and Rubinstein. Today it is Isserlis and Hough in two really lovely - oh so lovely - accounts.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> ... but before he started to play it. BTW I hope you're not listening to Steven Isserlis at the moment or things could get complicated.


I hope you're not superstitious but you're right, watch your step.


----------



## Guest

Keyboard, violin concertos, and solo works, all excellently played and recorded.


----------



## Barbebleu

Elgar Violin Concerto - Nicola Benedetti. Fabulous stuff from my fellow countrywoman and favourite violinist (one of at least!)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Rasumovsky op.59 No.3 ( the live recordings )


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> ... but before he started to play it. BTW I hope you're not listening to Steven Isserlis at the moment or things could get complicated.


We are safe enough I listened to that one a few weeks ago, good disc!


----------



## starthrower

Nos.10,6,7


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 1 in D major
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

An absolutely wonderful and thrilling Mahler 1! I love this performance, and the recording, as with all Channel Classics SACDs, is superb.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Seven Last Words*

My preferred version of this is with the Lindsay String Quartet because they have a way of bringing out the emotion behind the notes, but David Hurwitz gave the orchestral version such a glowing review, I'm trying out Koopman. So far, it's kind of disappointing. There isn't a lot of passion here, just some nice playing on authentic instruments.


----------



## Itullian

Love this guys playing


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Bridge - various works part one for the rest of today.

_Pensées Fugitives_ for piano in F-minor H16 (1902):
_Scherzettino_ for piano in G-minor H20 (1902):
_Moderato_ for piano in E-minor H29 (1903):
_Three Sketches_ for piano H68 (1906):










_Serenade_ for violin and piano H23 (1903):
_Romanze_ for violin and piano H45 (1904):
_Norse Legend_ for violin and piano H60 (1905):
_Cradle Song_ for violin and piano H96 (1910):










String Quartet no.1 [_Bologna_] in E-minor H70 (1906):










_Phantasie Trio_ in C-minor for piano, violin and cello H79 (1907):
_Miniatures_ sets 1-3 - nine pieces for piano trio H87/H88/H89 (c. 1908):










_Phantasie Quartet_ in F-sharp minor for violin, viola, cello and piano H94 (1910):


----------



## Guest

It's been a Bach morning. This is an excellent new recording--I like the way they alternate the viol ensmble with a small pipe organ.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Walter Ross - Concerto for Double Bass and Orchestra* - Per a list of double bass concerti reccomended by ArtRock. Very lovely. I wish composers explored this medium more. In my opinion, classical music is very neglectful of the double bass - it gets the love it really deserves in jazz.

This adagio is especially amazing


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No.8 in G major, op.88. Rafael Kubelik, Berlin Philharmonic

This is an amazing CD! I really enjoy this symphony now. I think I may finally be starting to break through on Dvořák's music now-it's either that or I'm going through a little phase. Anyway-thanks, Raf. Maybe I ought to get his whole cycle...? Still need to check out some of the famous Kertész Dvořák recordings. I also enjoy what I've heard of the Dohnányi/Cleveland Dvořák stuff.


----------



## canouro

*Gliere:
*Symphony No. 2 In C Minor, Op. 25
The Zaporozhy Cossacks, Op. 64

_BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes_


----------



## Barbebleu

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Seven Last Words*
> 
> My preferred version of this is with the Lindsay String Quartet because they have a way of bringing out the emotion behind the notes, but David Hurwitz gave the orchestral version such a glowing review, I'm trying out Koopman. So far, it's kind of disappointing. There isn't a lot of passion here, just some nice playing on authentic instruments.
> 
> View attachment 141732


My favourite of this is the Aeolian Quartet with Peter Pears. Haunting.


----------



## starthrower

From the phase 4 stereo box.


----------



## Caroline

Malx said:


> Sounds like a likely story :lol:


Your comments are appreciated. I am looking for a performance of Die Zauberfloete and will search for this one.


----------



## realdealblues

Enthusiast said:


> Yesterday it was Piatigorsky and Rubinstein. Today it is Isserlis and Hough in two really lovely - oh so lovely - accounts.
> 
> View attachment 141731


Isserlis/Hough and Piatigorsky/Rubinstein are both excellent! Throw in Rostropovich/Serkin and you have probably my top 3. I really love those Brahms Cello Sonatas. I must have over a dozen recordings of them.


----------



## realdealblues

*Carl Nielsen*
_Symphonic Suite, Op. 8, FS 19
Piano Music For Young And Old, Op. 53, Vol. 1 & 2
Theme And Variations, Op. 40_
[Rec. 1981]







Piano: Herman D. Koppel

I've had this set for a while but never listened to any of Nielsen's solo piano works before. Enjoyable.


----------



## Rambler

*the world of Handel* on Decca









A selection of Handel, all rather old school playing. Not really sure how I ended up with this - it's not really how I like Handel played. Nice enough, I suppose, as an introduction to Handel.


----------



## Knorf

*Claude Debussy*: _Images_
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli

Indescribably beautiful.


----------



## Malx

realdealblues said:


> *Carl Nielsen*
> _Symphonic Suite, Op. 8, FS 19
> Piano Music For Young And Old, Op. 53, Vol. 1 & 2
> Theme And Variations, Op. 40_
> [Rec. 1981]
> View attachment 141736
> 
> Piano: Herman D. Koppel
> 
> I've had this set for a while but never listened to any of Nielsen's solo piano works before. Enjoyable.


Thats an excellent set - sadly generally speaking Nielsen's works for lesser forces don't seem to get the recognition they deserve.


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *Claude Debussy*: _Images_
> Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli
> 
> Indescribably beautiful.


 I love Michelangeli, his Debussy, the Chopin mazurkas and to name just another impressive recording, Gaspard de la Nuit recorded in 1973 Japan in very good sound, its magical what is happening, it is a must for Michelangeli admirers.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rambler

*Harpsichord Sonatas by Scarlatti and Soler* Virginia Black on United









Here we have a selection of Harpsichord Sonatas by Scarlatti and Soler.

I must say I find Domenico Scarlatti's harpsichord sonatas fascinating, and highly original to my ear. The harpsichord sonatas of Antonio Soler, from the following generation, are much less familiar to me, and provide much of interest.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 7*

I think my preferred recording of this symphony is Bernstein's, but this one is keeping my attention also.


----------



## Joe B

Ivan Zenaty (violin) and Antonin Kubalek (piano) performing the complete music for violin and piano by Antonin Dvorak:









*Four Romanitc Pieces
Sonata in F Major
Sonatina in G Maor
Ballad in D Minor
Mazurek in E Minor*


----------



## Guest

Beautifully played and the sound holds up very well.


----------



## Rambler

*CPE Bach - The Symphonies for Strings* The English Concert directed from the harpsichord by Trevor Pinnock on Archiv









These symphonies are early classical. In these three movement symphonies, fast, short breathed outer movements surround central slow movements with rather more poise.

Interesting quirky works, but perhaps difficult to really love,


----------



## Knorf

Fugal, yup. I still adore the Quartetto Italiano's Beethoven for lots of reasons.


----------



## Malx

Lutoslawski, Chain 2 & Preludia taneczne from this disc.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141747


*Sergei Prokofiev*

Romeo & Juliet

London Symphony Orchestra
Valery Gergiev, conductor

2010


----------



## Guest

This is very good, but I prefer the slightly more muscular approach of Matsuev and Gergiev.


----------



## Dimace

Generally speaking I'm not a fan of big box collections, because of the quality of the recordings, which many time are mediocre or something worse. With this set this wasn't an issue. Well known singers, conductors, orchestras and choirs and, this is for me the most important, very good sound. (all of the recordings are from EMI, Decca and DG and this, somehow, is a warranty of quality). If you like *Verdi* (I like his Luisa and Attila) this is maybe the ultimate set. If you don't read the next post! :lol:


----------



## opus55

Arnold: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2
London Symphony Orchestra|Richard Hickox


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruckner, Symphony No. 7, 1921 reduced ensemble arrangement for clarinet, horn, two violins, viola, cello, double-bass, piano, and harmonium. 20 minutes, 23 minutes, 10 minutes, and 13 minutes, this is long. Might as well sit back and enjoy the ride down this river.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR COMPLINE
*Thomas Tallis - William Byrd - John Sheppard - Robert White - Hugh Aston*
Stile Antico

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Bkeske

Actually recorded this to tape, and sounds wonderful via an analog source.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Octet & Cello Quintet, Op. 37

Hugh Maguire, Neville Marriner, Iona Brown & Trevor Connah (violins), Stephen Shingles & Kenneth Essex (violas) & Kenneth Heath & Denis Vigay (cellos)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. D. min.
GEORGE JOSEPH VOGLER
(1749-1814)


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers and The Sixteen performing Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":


----------



## Rogerx

Magnard: Symphony 1

Philharmonisches Orchester Freiburg, Fabrice Bollon
For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Rogerx

> 

Double piano concertos: Mozart/ Bruch/ Mendelssohn-Bartholdy

Güher Pekinel and Süher Pekinel 
Philharmonia orchstra Sir Neille Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: The Three-Cornered Hat & Nights in the Gardens of Spain

Alejandra Gómez Ordaz (mezzo), Jorge Federico Osorio (piano)

Orchestra of the Americas, Carlos Miguel Prieto


----------



## Rogerx

Immortal Beloved: Beethoven Arias

Chen Reiss (soprano), Oliver Wass (harp)

Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr


----------



## En Passant

*Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Solti *

Indulging myself today


----------



## Malx

En Passant said:


> *Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Solti *
> 
> Indulging myself today


The whole four operas? - good luck have plenty water in to keep hydrated and food for the inter-opera breaks


----------



## Malx

Sampled Michelangeli's Debussy for the first time via Qobuz - exceptional.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: La stravaganza - 12 concerti, Op. 4

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

(1974)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Bridge - various works part two for this morning.

_The Sea_ - suite for orchestra H100 (1910-11):






String Quartet no.2 in G-minor H115 (1914-15):










_Summer_ - symphonic poem for orchestra H117 (1914-15):
Sonata in D-minor for cello and piano H125 (1913-17):










_Lament for Catherine_ for string orchestra H117, arr. for piano (1915):
_Three Improvisations_ for piano left hand H134 (1918):










_Lament for Catherine_ for string orchestra H117 (1915):
_A Prayer_ for mixed choir and orchestra H140 [Text: Thomas à Kempis] (1916-18):


----------



## jim prideaux

Volume 9 of the Gielen re releases turned up in the post (it was a birthday present to myself) and it was cheaper than originally advertised. Having been introduced to this cycle by Merl I had always considered it to be a personal favourite ( although David Hurwitz does not appear to consider it worthy of any attention) and have kept a lookout for an affordable set......now it is here and I am currently listening to the 4th and the 8th ( recorded 2000 SWR SO)

Also arrived in the post is the Bohm?VPO recording of the Bruckner's 7th....I have heard many recordings since but this was my initial introduction to Bruckner 35 years ago alongside the 8th in a three lp box set.......


----------



## Shosty

Lili Boulanger: Psalms 24 and 130, Pie Jesu
Gabriel Fauré: Requiem Op. 48

Nadia Boulanger, BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus

The Boulanger compositions are exceptionally beautiful, what a shame she died so young.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> *Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No.8 in G major, op.88. Rafael Kubelik, Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> This is an amazing CD! I really enjoy this symphony now. I think I may finally be starting to break through on Dvořák's music now-it's either that or I'm going through a little phase. Anyway-thanks, Raf. Maybe I ought to get his whole cycle...? Still need to check out some of the famous Kertész Dvořák recordings. I also enjoy what I've heard of the Dohnányi/Cleveland Dvořák stuff.


Indeed! Kubelik's Dvorak 8th is really really good and by far the best of his Dvorak symphonies. The Kertesz Dvorak recordings are rather special if in a slightly different way.


----------



## Enthusiast

realdealblues said:


> Isserlis/Hough and Piatigorsky/Rubinstein are both excellent! Throw in Rostropovich/Serkin and you have probably my top 3. I really love those Brahms Cello Sonatas. I must have over a dozen recordings of them.


You are anticipating my planned listening for today. Then I have one more rather different one for tomorrow.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
20th March 2020
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
July/August 2020
Nouveauté
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year

Still my disc of the year :angel:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Inventionen & Sinfonien

Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Malx

*Lutoslawski*, Mala Suite, Cello Concerto & Grave (Metamorphoses for Cello and String Orchestra) - Paul Watkins (cello), BBC SO, Edward Gardner.

This Cello Concerto is a very striking piece which I think will benefit from repeated plays.


----------



## canouro

*Mendelssohn:* 
Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
The Fair Melusine Overture, Op. 32
"Trumpet Overture", Op.101
Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95

_London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado_


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Joe B said:


> Harry Christophers and The Sixteen performing Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":


Coincidentally, I'm listening to a new recording from Suzi Digby and the ORA Singers, featuring Tallis' "Spem in alium", and "Vidi aquam", a 40-part motet written by James MacMillan for this ensemble. There are many other wonderful works on this album, all beautifully performed. I can't recommend this highly enough.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

From the first volume of polyphonic music ever printed in 1501 by Ottaviano dei Petrucci, Fretwork selected 1/3 of them for recording here inc. work by Josquin, Obrecht, Agricola, Busnois and Isaac. This one will get a twin-spin this morning.


----------



## Enthusiast

Holliger's big violin concerto.









And lots of Zimmermann, including his violin concerto.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy*: String Octet in E-flat major, op.20. Hausmusik London

Nice. Glad to finally have this great piece on CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Complices

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
Chopin: Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
Coltrane: Improvisation on Bach: Alabama
Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher: I. Un poco indeciso
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Popper: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 11 No. 3
Popper: Serenade, Op. 54 No. 2
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Shchedrin: Im Stile von Albeniz for violin & piano
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Vecsey, F: Valse triste
Zimmermann, B A: Four Short Studies for Cello solo: IV


----------



## Shosty

Silvius Leopold Weiss - Ars Melanchoiae

José Miguel Moreno


----------



## Malx

Chopin, Four Ballades & Berceuse Op 57 - Evgeny Kissin.

A pianist I tend to bypass often when looking to select a recording - don't know why, I have a good few discs on the shelves and he rarely disappoints.


----------



## Dimace

As I have already written, I consider *Mahler's 8th* as the last big symphony of the great composer. It is a work which brings Mahler's music back on their rails which have been established with his 4th and 5th and somehow lost with the 7th (which is another bread of symphony...) What I appreciate to this symphony is its sentimental background (dedicated to Alma) and his German origin. (Goethe) I also like its gargantuan proportions and the sense of super humanity which I missed since the times of his 2nd. George is Mahler's trusted servant and his 8th couldn't be an exception. Fantastic overall performance and somehow a little bit more sentimental (I like this) than Simon's or Jascha's. I will write no more words. A really good 2XLPs set from Decca. (Harper, Popp, Auger, Minton, Watts, Shirley, Quirk... What the FFF is this? Stars Gala? Unbelievable singers!)


----------



## Joe B

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Coincidentally, I'm listening to a new recording from Suzi Digby and the ORA Singers, featuring Tallis' "Spem in alium", and "Vidi aquam", a 40-part motet written by James MacMillan for this ensemble. There are many other wonderful works on this album, all beautifully performed. I can't recommend this highly enough.
> 
> View attachment 141761


I've got this in my cart at prestomusic.com for my next order.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> I've got this in my cart at prestomusic.com for my next order.


I am waiting as we speak


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 3 - Paul Hillier leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in choral music from the Baltic states:


----------



## millionrainbows

Charles Ives: Three Places in New England • Orchestral Set No. 2 • "Holidays" Symphony • Seattle Symphony, Ludovic Morlot. I've never heard of this orchestra or its conductor, but they do a great job. I'd recommend this disc to anyone. Good recording, too.


----------



## Judith

Malx said:


> Chopin, Four Ballades & Berceuse Op 57 - Evgeny Kissin.
> 
> A pianist I tend to bypass often when looking to select a recording - don't know why, I have a good few discs on the shelves and he rarely disappoints.


Must admit, not my favourite. Have a recording by him and disn't do anything for me. Have you heard four ballades performed by Stephen Hough? Different class


----------



## Joe B

millionrainbows said:


> Charles Ives: Three Places in New England • Orchestral Set No. 2 • "Holidays" Symphony • *Seattle Symphony*, Ludovic Morlot. *I've never heard of this orchestra *or its conductor, but they do a great job. I'd recommend this disc to anyone. Good recording, too.....


Really?

Current Listening Vol VI

Current Listening Vol VI

Current Listening Vol VI

Current Listening Vol VI

Current Listening Vol VI


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Secular Vocal Works

Ensemble Tamanial


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> Really?
> 
> Current Listening Vol VI
> 
> Current Listening Vol VI
> 
> Current Listening Vol VI
> 
> Current Listening Vol VI
> 
> Current Listening Vol VI


I'm not sure why you'd expect him to have heard of them just because you happen to be a big fan.

@MR, check out the Morlot/Seattle Berio Sinfonia. Great recording!


----------



## canouro

*Mendelssohn:*
Psaume 42 Op.42,
Verleih Uns Frieden Gnädiglich,
Psaume 115 Op.31,
Ave Maria Op.23 N° 2;

_La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale, Eiddwen Harrhy, Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Philippe Herreweghe_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Bridge - various works part three for this afternoon.

_Heart's Ease_ from _Three Lyrics_ for piano H161, arr. for violin and piano (1921):










Piano Sonata H160 (1921-24):










_Sir Roger de Coverley_ - a Christmas dance for string quartet H155, arr. for string orchestra (1922):
_Enter Spring_ - rhapsody for orchestra H174 (1926-27):










String Quartet no.3 H175 (1925-27):


----------



## Joe B

flamencosketches said:


> I'm not sure why you'd expect him to have heard of them just because you happen to be a big fan.
> 
> @MR, check out the Morlot/Seattle Berio Sinfonia. Great recording!


I don't "expect" @millionrainbows to have heard of them because I'm a fan. I thought he might have at least looked at other posts in this thread since he posts here.

I was just surprised given their status:

"...the Seattle Symphony is internationally acclaimed for its inventive programming, community-minded initiatives and superb recordings on the Seattle Symphony Media label. With a strong commitment to new music and a legacy of *over 150 recordings, the orchestra has garnered five Grammy Awards, 26 Grammy nominations, two Emmy Awards and was named Gramophone's 2018 Orchestra of the Year*."


----------



## eljr




----------



## Elvis

*Mozart y Mambo
*
Sarah Willis (horn)

Mozart's canon is such that it's easy to overlook his mambos which were extraordinarily influential throughout Latin America. He thoroughly enjoyed the time that he spent in Havana after having some "debt-collection" issues in Vienna which necessitated having to make a rather hasty unplanned vacation.

He wrote to Haydn -

_"Ich liebe Havanna - es ist wie in Wien, nur dass es besser riecht - viel besser. Ich liebe alles an der Stadt - die Zigarren, das Essen und besonders die Frauen - ich mochte immer Brünette. Aber die Hitze? - Nicht so sehr - Es ist nicht wirklich die Hitze - es ist die Feuchtigkeit."_

Which roughly translates to -

"I love Havana - it's just like Vienna - except it smells better - a lot better. I love everything about the city - the cigars, the food, and especially the women - I've always had a thing for brunettes. But the heat? - Not so much. It's really not the heat - it's the humidity".

Mozart was the one who actually coined the phrase "It's not the heat - It's the humidity".

Anyway - I'm genuinely enjoying this release by Sarah Willis - it sounds as if it's an improbable combination but it is really quite entertaining and well worth a listen.

"...Sarah's other passion was born when she arrived in Cuba to give a masterclass. The music and musicians she met there had a huge impact on her. Since then she has gone back regularly, founding an ensemble, The Havana Horns, that originated in a flash mob filmed for Sarah's Music.Now she has decided to make an album combining the most famous of classical composers Mozart would have been a good Cuban , a musician told her one day in front of a statue of the Austrian genius in the middle of Havana and the local pride, the Cuban music that is everywhere on the island."


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>


Listening on headphones?


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I am waiting as we speak


seems the right thing to do. 

I put it in my playlist.


----------



## Ariasexta

What ever music you love, you should listen to Johann Jakob Frobergers music on harpsichord and organ, it is something to listen to before you die.

Froberger Edition Vol 1: Le Passage du Rhin by Bob van Asperen. Aeolus 







Havent you gotten this CD? Grab it now. The Johannes Ruckers 1640 harpsichord is addictive to listen to, JJ Froberger is my number one listening composer for LIFE, though he left only one or two pieces of vocal music, his music is just beyond description.


----------



## eljr

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Coincidentally, I'm listening to a new recording from Suzi Digby and the ORA Singers, featuring Tallis' "Spem in alium", and "Vidi aquam", a 40-part motet written by James MacMillan for this ensemble. There are many other wonderful works on this album, all beautifully performed. *I can't recommend this highly enough.*
> 
> View attachment 141761


Good enough for me!


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


24-Gold Carat Pressing! Wow! Are you the new Midas or Croesus Incarnation? :lol:


----------



## Vasks

*Lehar - Overture to "Der Gottergatte" (Jurowski/cpo)
Zemlinsky - Suite in A for Violin & Piano (Irnberger/Gramola)
Schreker - Interlude from Act III of "Der Schatzgraber" (Seipenbusch/Marco Polo)*


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Listening on headphones?


No, I put it on the system in the main house. I read what you wrote and all but I still have not gotten around to taking out the headphones. I use them so seldom. 

The sound is excellent even without headphones, it really is. As you know, I don't have the ear for detail you do. 

It will be interesting to hear on headphones what happens to the bass. It can't sound as powerful as with my sub-woofer?????


----------



## millionrainbows

Joe B said:


> Really?
> 
> Current Listening Vol VI
> 
> Current Listening Vol VI
> 
> Current Listening Vol VI
> 
> Current Listening Vol VI
> 
> Current Listening Vol VI


I *have* heard of them, since I've got all of the Hanson symphonies! Too many CDs, I guess.

Now, John Cage, Music for Keyboard, Jeanne Kirstein, a classic recording. This one is a CBS/Sony Japanese import which features the original 2-LP cover art, and 2 CDs. This was an early introduction to Cage for me.


​


----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> 24-Gold Carat Pressing! Wow! Are you the new Midas or Croesus Incarnation? :lol:


https://www.amazon.com/Sacre-du-Pri...sadena+symphony&qid=1598102209&s=music&sr=1-2

$15.99


----------



## millionrainbows

eljr said:


> No, I put it on the system in the main house. I read what you wrote and all but I still have not gotten around to taking out the headphones. I use them so seldom.
> 
> The sound is excellent even without headphones, it really is. As you know, I don't have the ear for detail you do.
> 
> It will be interesting to hear on headphones what happens to the bass. It can't sound as powerful as with my sub-woofer?????


Since it's a binaural recording, if your speakers are 10 ft. apart, your head will feel like it's 10 ft.wide. I must admit I do this often, since the feeling is so gratifying to my ego.

I've also been known to listen to headphones with _only_ my subwoofer on. It gives you plenty of bass & vibration.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 & Scottish Fantasy

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Rudolf Kempe


----------



## starthrower

No.1


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 3 - 5. Every time I listen to these they amaze me. What great music! Karajan (among others) recorded 3 and it is considered one of his excellent records but I wonder how many Karajanophiles know that the music sounds great in other recordings, too. Dutoit's set is excellent.









Before that I listened to Magnard's 1st (this week's Saturday Symphony): lots of attractive music in it but he seems to get lost occasionally.


----------



## canouro

*Brahms:*

Symphony No. 2 In D Major, Op. 73
_Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati_

Symphony No. 4 In E Minor, Op. 98
_London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati_


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Volume 9 of the Gielen re releases turned up in the post (it was a birthday present to myself) and it was cheaper than originally advertised. Having been introduced to this cycle by Merl I had always considered it to be a personal favourite ( although David Hurwitz does not appear to consider it worthy of any attention) and have kept a lookout for an affordable set......now it is here and I am currently listening to the 4th and the 8th ( recorded 2000 SWR SO)
> 
> Also arrived in the post is the Bohm?VPO recording of the Bruckner's 7th....I have heard many recordings since but this was my initial introduction to Bruckner 35 years ago alongside the 8th in a three lp box set.......


In reality Bohm's Bruckner 7 is even more impressive than I remembered and I suspect that is the end of any search I might have embarked upon for a personally satisfying performance and recording!

On to Gielen's performances of Beethoven's 2nd and 7th.With the opening of the 2nd Gielen very much 'lays his cards on the table'....direct and yet graceful and ever so slightly driven.......perfect?


----------



## eljr

streaming it now


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> I don't "expect" @millionrainbows to have heard of them because I'm a fan. I thought he might have at least looked at other posts in this thread since he posts here.
> 
> I was just surprised given their status:
> 
> "...the Seattle Symphony is internationally acclaimed for its inventive programming, community-minded initiatives and superb recordings on the Seattle Symphony Media label. With a strong commitment to new music and a legacy of *over 150 recordings, the orchestra has garnered five Grammy Awards, 26 Grammy nominations, two Emmy Awards and was named Gramophone's 2018 Orchestra of the Year*."


Fair enough. Edit to add: I didn't realize they'd so many plaudits to their name.

Current listening:










*Johann Kuhnau*: Magnificat in C major. Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan

Bought this disc for the Bach, of course, and was also curious about the Zelenka, but it turns out this Magnificat from Kuhnau, Bach's predecessor as Thomaskantor in Leipzig, is actually pretty interesting. Given a full-blooded performance from a killer ensemble and conductor. I want to hear more Kuhnau, now.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141774


*Franz Liszt*

Paraphrase de concert sur Rigoletto (Verdi)
Études d'exécution transcendante
3 Études de concert - No. 2 La leggierezza

Boris Giltburg, piano

2019


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Intermezzo in E major, op.116 no.4 (arranged for cello & piano by Paul Klengel). *Theodor Kirchner*: 8 Pieces, op.79. Reiner Ginzel, Helmut Deutsch

Having little familiarity with either of the soloists, nor with two of the four composers, I must admit I bought this on the strength of the idyllic album artwork and because I found it for cheap. So far, it does not disappoint. Beautiful performances from both players. The Kirchner pieces are clearly highly influenced by both Schumann and Brahms but are enjoyable enough, if not exactly earth shattering. Kirchner is mostly known for his huge catalog of piano music, mostly miniatures, and I'll have to explore some of it. I've heard just a handful of them, on a disc by pianist Tobias Koch which is mostly inhabited by Schumann's Blätter.


----------



## Rogerx

Discs 2

Mompou: Cancons i danses

Federico Mompou (piano)
Recorded: 1974
Recording Venue: Casino l'Alianca del Poblenou, Barcelona, Spain


----------



## Enthusiast

D'Indy's Symphonie Sur un Chant Montagnard - almost a romantic piano concerto - Ibert's Escales and Saint-Seans' 3rd symphony from this:


----------



## Joe B

Liza Ferschtman and the Prague Symphony Orchestra performing Erich Wolfgang Korngold's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Joe B said:


> I've got this in my cart at prestomusic.com for my next order.


That's where I got it


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Sacre-du-Pri...sadena+symphony&qid=1598102209&s=music&sr=1-2
> 
> $15.99


Thanks--I just ordered it.


----------



## Elvis

First - my apologies for posting the video in the Mozart y Mambo post - I was unaware of the no videos rule and I can't remove it as I'm unable to access the post until its approved.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I love English composers - from the major to the minor and all those in between - something about their music - however diverse - deeply resonates within me as I listen to each and I'll never make any apologies for their place of prominence in both my heart and my collection.

It's not always about the "destination" - sometimes it's about the "journey" - This is the music that I listen to when "discouragement" invites "dispirited" to dinner and "dispirited" decides to bring along "despair" as his "plus one".









Elgar from America, Vol. 1

Gregor Piatigorsky (cello)

NBC Symphony Orchestra, New York Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra, Arturo Toscanini, John Barbirolli, Artur Rodzińsk









Elgar From America, Vol. II

Mischa Mischakoff, Edwin Bachmann, Carlton Cooley, Frank Miller, Yehudi Menuhin, Sir Malcolm Sargent

NBC Symphony Orchestra, Arturo Toscanini


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 7
*

I have Ladislav Slovak and Rudolph Barshai's cycles in the corner covered with dust, but Kondrashin has finally got me listening to Shostakovich again. Sure, it's not always the most positive music, but as the old song says, it makes me Glad To Be Unhappy.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: String Quartet No.19 in C major, K465, the "Dissonance"; various Lieder. Melos Quartet; Mitsuko Shirai, Hartmut Höll

Getting back to some Mozart with a great quartet along with selections from a genre he's not as well known for as he should be: Lieder. I don't know why, but I really love Lieder in the classical style. I need to check out some of Joseph Haydn's Lieder...


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony - Magnard, Symphony No 1 - Malmo SO, Thomas Sanderling.


----------



## canouro

*Beethoven: *
Piano Concerto No 4 In G Major
Piano Concerto No 5 In E flat Major 'Emperor'

_Stephen Hough, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu_


----------



## Guest

I thought I'd get my day off to a serene, elegant start.


----------



## Malx

Via Qobuz:
Beethoven, Symphony No 3 - Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall.


----------



## Barbebleu

Alexander Tansman - Suite in Modo Polonico played by Andres Segovia


----------



## Enthusiast

Rostropovich. Firstly, a disc with Milhaud's 1st concerto, Honegger's concerto and a work by Welsh composer Alun Hoddinott.

















And then, for the main course, Brahms with Rudolf Serkin


----------



## erudite

Ariasexta said:


> What ever music you love, you should listen to Johann Jakob Frobergers music on harpsichord and organ, it is something to listen to before you die.
> 
> Froberger Edition Vol 1: Le Passage du Rhin by Bob van Asperen. Aeolus
> View attachment 141770
> 
> Havent you gotten this CD? Grab it now. The Johannes Ruckers 1640 harpsichord is addictive to listen to, JJ Froberger is my number one listening composer for LIFE, though he left only one or two pieces of vocal music, his music is just beyond description.


Couldn't find this particular album, but I found a playlist on Tidal. Definitely a composer I am happy to have made the acquaintance of. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Bkeske

Schubert-Szell-Cleveland. An Ex Library copy. Love these Sony Essential Classic CD's


----------



## Colin M

Ives Symphony No. 2. Tilson Thomas, Concertgebouw

Bernstein will forever be recognized as the first great champion of the music of Charles Ives. But others have taken to the task including this guy as well as Dudamel. Started in the nineteenth century and completed in the first years of the twentieth century this is a beautiful expression of true Romanticism meeting the modern world and popular song head on. Highly recommended.


----------



## Joe B

Andrew Schenck leading the Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus in Samuel Barber's "Prayers of Kierkegaard":


----------



## Malx

Via Qobuz.
Hans Werner Henze, Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Hans Werner Henze.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Ciconia*: _Una panthera_

For the Early Music Listening Group selection of the week.

Alla Francesca & Alta





Another with Niccolo Seligmann, viola a chiavi
Lucas Ashby, triangle, pandeiro
Tina Chancey, vielle
Loren Ludwig, vielle
Cameron Welke, medieval bray lute

I like this one's brash style.





And one with vocals, by the Orlando Consort.





I love so much that this ancient manuscript has inspired such a variety of musical responses!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Via Qobuz.
> Hans Werner Henze, Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Hans Werner Henze.


Bought this set about 30 years ago. Despite having acquired 2 further traversals, this is still my fave. Nice reminder, thanks!


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Bought this set about 30 years ago. Despite having acquired 2 further traversals, this is still my fave. Nice reminder, thanks!


My pleasure :tiphat:

I have just ordered a previously loved copy from the wonderful world of the internet.


----------



## HenryPenfold

DSCH 10
BPO, HvK
1966 studio recording, Galleria DG

Please excuse lack of pictures, I'm on a walking tour in central Turkey and my smart 'phone is not so smart!


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 19, 20 & 21 'Waldstein' - Emil Gilels.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> My pleasure :tiphat:
> 
> I have just ordered a previously loved copy from the wonderful world of the internet.


I'm envious - such a wonderful pleasure to explore these recordings afresh.

I still think of these works only going up to six - rarely listen to 7 plus - my loss, I'm sure!


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> Please excuse lack of pictures, I'm on a walking tour in central Turkey and my smart 'phone is not so smart!


Happy travels! Stay healthy!


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4
Hungarian String Quartet


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Happy travels! Stay healthy!


Thank you Knopf!

I'm hoping Turkey is at least as safe as east London!!


----------



## Bkeske

Starting with disc #5, but sure I'll play others, as these have not been played in awhile.


----------



## Rambler

*Haydn: Missa in Angustiis 'Nelson Mass' & Te Deum* The English Concert (& choir) directed by Trevor Pinnock on Archiv









Excellent recording of these two late Haydn works.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with solo piano music for the rest of the evening, next in the player is Angela Hewitt playing Schumann's Kinderszenen & Davidsbundlertanze.










'Hewitt's awareness of counterpoint and her skill at putting it across suits Schumann's colourfully woven textures to perfection … Kinderszenen is balanced just right: never sentimental but always touching and with a delicious sense of intimacy and fun' (BBC Music Magazine)

Much better than I could have put it!


----------



## Itullian

Volume 2
5, 6, 7, 8
Schiff characterizes the music well.
And plays with crystal clarity.
Very nice set


----------



## Rambler

*Michael Haydn: String Quintets* L'Archibudelli on Sony









String Quintets by Joseph Haydn's younger brother Michael. Whilst not up to the standards of Joseph's chamber works,they have considerable charm.

My only disc of Michael Haydn. Perhaps I should try some of his other works.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Magnard: Symphonies 1 and 2. Fabrice Bollon. For Saturday symphony. Very enjoyable.










Celebrating Debussy's birthday today. These are all outstanding albums and highly recommended.

Debussy : Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works. Isabelle Faust X. de Maistre, J.-G. Queyras, A. Melnikov, I. Faust... :










Debussy: String Quartet. Jerusalem Quartet.










Debussy: Preludes. Noriko Ogawa










Debussy: Etudes. Paul Jacobs


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini

Continuing my Bruckner 8 revisit/overview. The fame of this recording is well deserved.


----------



## Guest

Very fast and powerful outer movements, with a glacial (28:42) Adagio.
 
​










​


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Kreutzer Violin Sonata

Argerich / Repin

Interesting that Beethoven quarrelled with his friend Bridgewater who helped him conceive this sonata so dedicated it to Kreutzer. Kreutzer though had no time for Beethoven's music and never played this incredible work declaring it 'outrageously unintelligible'! A plonker of a verdict for posterity, no doubt!


----------



## Bkeske

More of Maazel/Cleveland, CD #3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 14*

Into the first movement, I should probably look up the text, but the music alone is pretty scary.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Shostakovich, Symphony No. 14*
> 
> Into the first movement, I should probably look up the text, but the music alone is pretty scary.
> 
> View attachment 141797


You most definitely should!


----------



## senza sordino

More Bacewicz

Violin Concertos 2, 4 and 5









String Quartets 5, 6 and 7 (disk two)









Piano Quintets 1 and 2, Quartet for four violins, Quartet for four cellos









Violin Sonatas 4, 5, and 2, Oberek no 1, Partita, Caprioccio, Kaprys Polski (Polish Caprioccio)


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Complete Works for Cello & Piano* Xavier Phillips (cello) & Francois-Frederic Guy (piano) on harmonia mundi









Second disc from this 2 disc set, featuring the cello sonatas 3-5.

A superb set!


----------



## Bkeske

Being quite 'the homer' today, breaking out my Cleveland Orchestra box sets. May play another from this set as well.


----------



## Guest

Excellent transcriptions and wonderful playing. He's one of my favorite guitarists.


----------



## Joe B

Rumon Gamba leading the BBC National Orchestra of Wales:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've only been listening to Johannes Ciconia today after discovering him on the early music listening thread. I also made my own midi file in Sibelius of one of his motets and fed it to my DAW where I destroyed it with soft-synths and a surprising middle eastern percussion loop. Haha!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Toccata in C major, op.7; Arabeske in C major, op.18; Bunte Blätter, op.99. Youri Egorov

Thoughts on this assortment of pieces: the Toccata, while monstrously difficult, always sounded somewhat empty, but Egorov seems to put a little bit more meaning into the work than your average performance. The Arabeske has a beautifully wistful coda, executed perfectly. Some of the Blätter are better than others-a highlight is the Album Leaf in F-sharp minor (first of the five) which was made into a set of variations by Clara during Schumann's first year in Endenich. I listened to this set earlier played by Yoshiko Iwai-phenomenal. If Clara had more free time to compose (ie. if she wasn't trying to raise 8 kids while being an extremely famous touring virtuoso), she could have maybe developed into a compositional talent to equal her husband. As it stands, she left behind a handful of extremely charming works.

Anyway, Egorov is great in Schumann. Highly recommended.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

"I'm a Machaut, Machaut Man..." And I must say that I prefer the gentle tranquility of Summerly's Oxford Camerata in the _Messe de Nostre Dame _ to the recording of same by Andrew Parrott's Taverner Consort. Though not by much. Recommendations for good, more complete recordings of the master's _Le Voir Dit_, would be gratefully considered and appreciated.


----------



## pmsummer

NUOVE MUSICHEG.G. Kapsberger - D. Pelligrini - A. Piccinini - L. de Narvarez - G. Frescobaldi - B. Gianoncelli
Ensemble Kapsberger
_Rolf Lislevand_ - archlute, baroque guitar, theorboe, director
Arianna Savall - triple harp, voice
Pedro Estevan - percussion
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Guido Morini - organ, clavichord
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa (viola d'amore a chiavi)
Thor-Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> "I'm a Machaut, Machaut Man..." And I must say that I prefer the gentle tranquility of Summerly's Oxford Camerata in the _Messe de Nostre Dame _ to the recording of same by Andrew Parrott's Taverner Consort. ]


Machaut, Machaut Man - good one! :lol:

My first exposure to this was with Marcel Peres and Ensemble Organum. That's an experience.  After that, I agree with you about the gentle tranquility of Summerly.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Orchestral Suite No.1 in C major, BWV 1066; Orchestral Suite No.2 in B minor, BWV 1067. Christopher Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music

I thought the Bach Orchestral Suites were kind of lightweight for the longest time (why?)-turns out I was very, very wrong. These are phenomenal! I may like them even more than the Brandenburgs. Great performances from Hogwood & the Academy.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I bought a used copy and only got one disc of Bach. The other CD is Corelli concerto grossi. Not bad, though!


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> I bought a used copy and only got one disc of Bach. The other CD is Corelli concerto grossi. Not bad, though!


That sucks, I hate getting wrong discs... a lot of sellers don't actually open the case to inspect the disc before shipping it out. Oh well, as long as you're happy with what you got in the end.


----------



## starthrower

I got the Ensemble Sonnerie too. Really good! Freiburger Barockorchester is also a great set.


----------



## pmsummer

THE HEART'S REFUGE
_Torment and Consolation: Lutheran cantatas of the 17th century_ 
*Dietrich Buxtehude - Johann Christoph Bach - Johann Heinrich Schmelzer - Johann Kuhnau - Nicolas Bruhns*
Theater of Early Music
Schola Cantorum
Daniel Taylor - director
_
Analekta_


----------



## WVdave

Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia, Fantasia On Greensleeves
Tippett: Concerto For Double String Orchestra
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Conducted By Vernon Handley
Classics For Pleasure ‎- CFP 40068, W.D. & H.O. Wills Master Series, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, UK, 1974.


----------



## pmsummer

CADMAN REQUIEM
_n Memory of Bill Cadman and the Victims of the Lockerbie Air Crash_
*Gavin Bryars*
Hilliard Ensemble
Fretwork

_Point Music_


----------



## Rogerx

Complete Works for Piano Trio Vol. 5

Triple Concerto & Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 38 after the Septet

Van Baerle Trio

Residentie Orkest The Hague, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Ariasexta

erudite said:


> Couldn't find this particular album, but I found a playlist on Tidal. Definitely a composer I am happy to have made the acquaintance of. Thanks for the recommendation.


You are welcome, the whole Froberger Edition series from Aeolus will be worthy of investment and wait. You can buy the other volumes available first. And any interpretation of Froberger by Gustav Leonhardt is also quaranteed of insights. But the series by Mr Asperen on Aeolus is still the most thorough survey so far. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach

Avi Avital (mandolin), with Ophira Zakai, Ira Givol, Shalev Ad-El

Kammerakademie Potsdam

Flute Sonata No. 5 in E minor, BWV1034
Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo, Ravel and Magnard: Cello Sonatas

Valentin Radutiu (cello), Per Rundberg (piano)

Lalo: Cello Sonata
Magnard: Cello Sonata in A major Op. 20
Ravel: Violin Sonata in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Nelsonmesse & Nicolaimesse

Masses Volume 3

Trinity Choir & Rebel Baroque Orchestra, J. Owen Burdick


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Laudate Dominum

Vespers & Litanies

Schola Cantorum of Oxford, the Choir of St John's College Cambridge, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, The Wren Orchestra, Neville Marriner, George Guest


----------



## Judith

canouro said:


> View attachment 141779
> 
> 
> *Beethoven: *
> Piano Concerto No 4 In G Major
> Piano Concerto No 5 In E flat Major 'Emperor'
> 
> _Stephen Hough, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu_


My favourite Beethoven Concerto recordings


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> "I'm a Machaut, Machaut Man..." And I must say that I prefer the gentle tranquility of Summerly's Oxford Camerata in the _Messe de Nostre Dame _ to the recording of same by Andrew Parrott's Taverner Consort. Though not by much. Recommendations for good, more complete recordings of the master's _Le Voir Dit_, would be gratefully considered and appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 141802


How about these guys? Not Village People...


----------



## Malx

A gentle start to the day.

Maurice Durufle, Requiem - The Choir of Magdalen College Oxford, Bill Ives.


----------



## Enthusiast

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> "I'm a Machaut, Machaut Man..." And I must say that I prefer the gentle tranquility of Summerly's Oxford Camerata in the _Messe de Nostre Dame _ to the recording of same by Andrew Parrott's Taverner Consort. Though not by much. Recommendations for good, more complete recordings of the master's _Le Voir Dit_, would be gratefully considered and appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 141802


I'm not sure if you can still get it but I have found the recording by Cappella Pratensis with Rebecca Stewart to be my "favourite" (I am no "specialist" in this repertoire but seem to have several recordings of the Messe de Notre Dame) - it is quite haunting and yet arresting as well. The Clemencic Consort is quite different, with quite a bit of extra instrumental music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dusapin's impressive Aufgang (essentially, a violin concerto), Rihm's violin concerto and Mantovani's (no, not _that _one) Jeux d'Eau. Lovely disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Sammartini: Concerto Grossi & Concerti per Archi

Kaunas Chamber Orchestra, Silvano Frontalini


----------



## erudite

HenryPenfold said:


> Please excuse lack of pictures, I'm on a walking tour in central Turkey and my smart 'phone is not so smart!


Are you headed for Cappadocia? All my visits to Turkey have always been Istanbul/Classical Greek/Roman areas… the centre remains.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Bridge - various works part four of four for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Trio no.2 H178 (1928-29):










Sonata for violin and piano H183 (1932):










String Quartet no.4 H188 (1937):










_Oration_ - 'concerto elegiaco' for cello and orchestra H180 (1929-30):
_Rebus_ - overture for orchestra H191 (1940):
_Allegro moderato_ - movement from an unfinished symphony for string orchestra H192, posth. edited by Dr. Anthony Pople (orig. 1940-41 - arr. by 1979):


----------



## Dimace

Right now and without many words:









Sweet, honey liked performance with the magical touche of the Italian. Karl is accompanying with perfect pace and dynamic. *Excellent!!! *


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - Album for the Young

Borodin Trio and Friends, Lube Edlina (piano)


----------



## eljr




----------



## 13hm13

CC2 on ...








Dieter Klöcker - clarinet
Prague Chamber Orchestra

Koželuch - Klarinettkonzerte - Dieter Klöcker


----------



## Enthusiast

Stokowski had a gift for Shostakovich.


----------



## Joe B

Nils Schweckendiek leading the Helsinki Chamber Choir in Einojuhani Rautavaara's "Vigilia":


----------



## Elvis

Sergiu Celibidache: The Munich Years

"Sergiu Celibidache's relationship with the Münchner Philharmoniker lasted from 1979 until the Romanian-born conductor's death in 1996. *Believing in unusually lengthy, detailed rehearsals* and in achieving a state of transcendence in the concert hall, Celibidache moulded the Bavarian orchestra into an ensemble to rival the Berliner Philharmoniker, which he had conducted more than 400 times in the years following World War II. This 49-CD set, which reflects (though not exclusively) Celibidache's particular dedication to Austro-German repertoire, includes *seven of Bruckner's symphonies in interpretations of characteristic expansiveness* and spirituality."

"In 1979, the Munich Philharmonic Orchestra tapped Celibidache during its search for a new principal conductor, and the maestro said yes. In Munich, he showed once more his unusual abilities as an orchestra leader, quickly turning the philharmonic into a musical body of world renown.

Here, too, there were plenty of fall-outs with *the critics, who often disapproved of his slow tempi.*

"Most of these ignorant people think I take a gradual pace or a fast tempo because I just happen to want it that way," the conductor said. "The tempo is the condition that reduces and unifies the physical vastness that is otherwise present. That is the tempo!"

Note: I genuinely admire and enjoy Celibidache's conducting and recordings - they're "idiosyncratic".

"idiosyncrasy" should be encouraged - it forces the listener to take a path upon the aural journey that one would probably not take unless forcibly dragged along against one'e will.

In every recording of his I hear something unique - something enlightening - that I never actually heard before which then greatly benefits my enjoyment of other conductors and recordings.

I always listen to Celibidache on vinyl - never CDS - vinyl - without exception.

I know that vinyl has a sense of warmth - a sense of depth and breadth - that CDs lack.

But that isn't why I listen to Celibidache exclusively on vinyl.

I listen to Celibidache exclusively on vinyl because you can't play vinyl records on anything other than a turntable.

And it's the turntable who gets the starring role in this story because unlike CD players you can actually adjust the speed from 33 and 1/3 rpms to 45 rpms and sometimes even to 78 rpms.

Celibidache can talk all he wants about - "_The tempo is the condition that reduces and unifies the physical vastness that is otherwise present. That is the tempo!_"" - but my response is always going to be some version of either "yeah, right" or "sure... if you say so".

He conducted "unusually lengthy, detailed rehearsals".

The rehearsals were significantly shorter than the actual performances because that hourly union scale can quickly add up to real money and the musicians were paid a flat fee for the actual performance which is why he took a pace so leisurely that it took two and a half days to get through Bruckner's 8th.

Despite my appreciation for "idiosyncrasy" - that appreciation does not extend to tempi.

Celibidache is much more enjoyable when the tempi are kicked up several notches which I why I play his records at 45 rpm rather than at what should be 33 and 1/3.

Even at 45 rpm his tempi are not nearly as fast as Riccardo Chailly's but it's still an improvement.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No.6 in D major, op.60. Christoph von Dohnányi, Cleveland Orchestra

Amazing playing from the Clevelanders. As for the symphony itself, it's really good. Must be one of Dvořák's best, in my view.


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> *Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No.6 in D major, op.60. Christoph von Dohnányi, Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> Amazing playing from the Clevelanders. As for the symphony itself, it's really good. Must be one of Dvořák's best, in my view.


Dohnanyi's 7-9 are just as superb. Great choice.


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> Dohnanyi's 7-9 are just as superb. Great choice.


I was thinking he'd done a full cycle but apparently not. I'll have to get that Double Decca with 7-9 sometime.


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Ries : Cello Sonatas

Guido Larisch & Robert Hill

Cello Sonata in A major, Op. 21
Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 125
Cello Sonatas
Introduction and a Russian Dance, Op. 113, No. 1


----------



## Bourdon

*Hans Werner Henze*

Seems a good idea to listen to it again.

Symphonies Nos. 1-5 & 6

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Elvis

*Dowland: A Fancy*

Bor Zuljan

"The first notes of the descending chromatic theme break the silence and it seems as if time has stopped. The listener is drawn into the world of John Dowland, the greatest lutenist of all, in a journey through multiple shades of melancholy and lucent hope. Never before had the lute sounded as expressive and colourful as in these masterful Fancies, as dynamic as in these sparkling dances: Renaissance lute music here reached its summit. Bor Zuljan explores these qualities in his debut solo recording, breathing new life into Dowland's masterpieces."


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

Havanaise, Op. 83
Introduction & Rondo capriccioso, Op. 28
Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal & London Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit & Lawrence Foster


----------



## Vasks

_Ugh. One last listen for this 56 minute work that is 95% recitative, 5% brief choral passages. One track, no notes!

It is now deleted from my library._.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart's string quintets 4 & 5









And some Brahms - again the cello sonatas!


----------



## DavidA

James MacMillan

Veni Veni Immanuel

"There is a feeling among a broad range of people that there is something innately spiritual about the art of music itself…. Even in the century of unbelief, there were profoundly religious people like Stravinsky and Schoenberg, who had deep spiritual motivation." (James MacMillan)


----------



## annaw

*Schumann: Symphony no. 1

Rafael Kubelik, Berliner Philharmoniker*

Some rather meaty but very playful Schumann here! BPO sounds great - all sections retain their individuality which gives the account very natural, almost organic feel, which seems to be one of the challenges with Schumann's orchestration. Woodwinds sound very nice as well and aren't overpowered by the strings. BPO's playing is well coordinated, articulated, and very driven. The sonorous larghetto sounds almost Karajan-ish, which probably makes sense, considering it was recorded in 1964.


----------



## Elvis

As a new member my posts needed to be approved by a moderator before being allowed upon the thread.

After being approved, they started appearing in their original order when they were created which meant that many of them were buried so deeply that the only thing that they lacked was a headstone with RIP written upon it.

I was using the posts as a way of introducing myself - as a way of saying "don't be frightened - he's harmless - just don't pet him".

And so with your indulgence I would like to offer up what is technically a "re-run" that many, if not most, may have missed when it first ran.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









*Mozart y Mambo*

Sarah Willis (horn)

Mozart's canon is such that it's easy to overlook his mambos which were extraordinarily influential throughout Latin America. He thoroughly enjoyed the time that he spent in Havana after having some "debt-collection" issues in Vienna which necessitated having to make a rather hasty unplanned vacation.

He wrote to Haydn -

_"Ich liebe Havanna - es ist wie in Wien, nur dass es besser riecht - viel besser. Ich liebe alles an der Stadt - die Zigarren, das Essen und besonders die Frauen - ich mochte immer Brünette. Aber die Hitze? - Nicht so sehr - Es ist nicht wirklich die Hitze - es ist die Feuchtigkeit."
_
Which roughly translates to -

"I love Havana - it's just like Vienna - except it smells better - a lot better. I love everything about the city - the cigars, the food, and especially the women - I've always had a thing for brunettes. But the heat? - Not so much. It's really not the heat - it's the humidity".

Mozart was the one who actually coined the phrase "It's not the heat - It's the humidity".

Anyway - I'm genuinely enjoying this release by Sarah Willis - it sounds as if it's an improbable combination but it is really quite entertaining and well worth a listen.

"...Sarah's other passion was born when she arrived in Cuba to give a masterclass. The music and musicians she met there had a huge impact on her. Since then she has gone back regularly, founding an ensemble, The Havana Horns, that originated in a flash mob filmed for Sarah's Music.Now she has decided to make an album combining the most famous of classical composers Mozart would have been a good Cuban , a musician told her one day in front of a statue of the Austrian genius in the middle of Havana and the local pride, the Cuban music that is everywhere on the island."

This is a link to "Mozart y Mambo - Rondo alla Mozart!"






If you would like to know what an authentic period performance instrument or historically informed performance of a Mozartean mambo sounds like give it a listen.


----------



## Caroline

Malx said:


> Via Qobuz:
> Beethoven, Symphony No 3 - Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall.


I hope you are enjoying these. Savall's goal was to create performances as close as he thought to what the composer wanted.

This is on my priority purchase list...did you download files or purchase the media?

p.s. I have no idea why this is not a reply with quote to you @Malx


----------



## Caroline

Malx said:


> Earlier:
> 
> Beethoven, Piano Concertos Nos 1 & 2 - Paul Lewis, BBC SO, Jiri Belohlavek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> Buxtehude, Membra Jesu Nostri - Emma Kirkby (soprano), Elin Manahan Thomas (soprano), Michael Chance (counter-tenor), Charles Daniels (tenor) & Peter Harvey (bass), Fretwork & The Purcell Quartet.


You are fortunate to have the Lewis Piano Sonata / Diabelli recordings....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part one for the rest of the afternoon.

The most significant gap in my collection of this composer's works are any of the 100+ songs for voice and piano. Channel Classics released an acclaimed four-disc collection of all the songs in 2004 but this opportunity totally passed me by and the set is now out of print with prices to match. Other recordings of Syzmanowski's songs are very few and far between - only the Dux label from Poland seems to have made much of an effort to represent this seemingly undervalued corner of Szymanowski's output, but the prospective outlay here would be outside my admittedly tight-fisted parameters.

_Nine Preludes_ for piano op.1 (1899-1900):
_Variations_ in B-flat minor for piano op.3 (1901-03):
_Four Etudes_ for piano op.4 (1900-02):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C-minor op.8 (1903-04):
_Variations on a Polish Folk Theme_ in B-minor for piano op.10 (1900-04):
_Fantasy_ in C for piano op.14 (1905):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C-sharp minor WoO (1906 and 1909):










Sonata in D-minor for violin and piano op.9 (1904):










_Concert Overture_ in E for orchestra op.12 (1904-05):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat op.19 (1909-10):


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt & Piano Concerto

Clifford Curzon (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Oivin Fjeldstad


----------



## Caroline

As it is Sunday morning...

View attachment 141826


View attachment 141827


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Rihm*: Dunkles Spiel. Günter Neuhold, Badische Staatskapelle

Dark, sparse, ritualistic music with lots of drums. Totally weird stuff. Enjoying it a good bit!


----------



## cougarjuno

Elgar Overtures


----------



## Joe B

Finishing this up - Karl Jenkins leading the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra in his "Stabat Mater":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141829


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

English Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV 806-811

Angela Hewitt, piano

2003


----------



## Bkeske

This will wake you up on a Sunday morning. I really like this version; Ashkenazy conducting The Cleveland Orchestra. Released 1985


----------



## Enthusiast

This Kullervo is so good!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Bkeske said:


> This will wake you up on a Sunday morning. I really like this version; Ashkenazy conducting The Cleveland Orchestra. Released 1985
> 
> View attachment 141830


Love that recording (and its cover!) by German photographer, artist, and designer Holger Matthies. It merits a _Caligari Genius Cover Award_. See more of his work, the common denominator of which is that it is most unpredictable: https://www.discogs.com/artist/1830661-Holger-Matthies


----------



## Guest

An all around excellent recording.


----------



## Itullian

Just incredible playing and sound.
i find it hard to stop listening to it.


----------



## Bkeske

Selected the 'bonus' CD #6 of this set (Kodaly and Weiner). Had not listened to this in a while.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

An interesting assemblage of the sacred and profane. "Embracing and kissing have and will cost me dearly..."


----------



## Enthusiast

There is so much really lovely music in this work.


----------



## Colin M

Saint-Saenz Piano Concerto No. 2. Kantorow, Tapiola Sinfonietta Ogawa (Piano)

Listen and imagine the Paris debut in 1868 with the Master at the keyboards Rubinstein at the podium and Liszt in the audience....


----------



## Knorf

*J.S. Bach *: Cantatas BWV 179, 199, & 113
Magdalena Kožená, William Towers, Mark Padmore, Stephan Loges
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Continuing with my personal Bach Cantatas pilgrimage, cantatas for the 11th Sunday after Trinity.


----------



## Bkeske

A different direction this afternoon....released 1998


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Victoria from Herreweghe


----------



## eljr

Elvis said:


> As a new member my posts needed to be approved by a moderator before being allowed upon the thread.
> 
> After being approved, they started appearing in their original order when they were created which meant that many of them were buried so deeply that the only thing that they lacked was a headstone with RIP written upon it.
> 
> I was using the posts as a way of introducing myself - as a way of saying "don't be frightened - he's harmless - just don't pet him".
> 
> And so with your indulgence I would like to offer up what is technically a "re-run" that many, if not most, may have missed when it first ran.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> View attachment 141825
> 
> 
> *Mozart y Mambo*
> 
> Sarah Willis (horn)
> 
> Mozart's canon is such that it's easy to overlook his mambos which were extraordinarily influential throughout Latin America. He thoroughly enjoyed the time that he spent in Havana after having some "debt-collection" issues in Vienna which necessitated having to make a rather hasty unplanned vacation.
> 
> He wrote to Haydn -
> 
> _"Ich liebe Havanna - es ist wie in Wien, nur dass es besser riecht - viel besser. Ich liebe alles an der Stadt - die Zigarren, das Essen und besonders die Frauen - ich mochte immer Brünette. Aber die Hitze? - Nicht so sehr - Es ist nicht wirklich die Hitze - es ist die Feuchtigkeit."
> _
> Which roughly translates to -
> 
> "I love Havana - it's just like Vienna - except it smells better - a lot better. I love everything about the city - the cigars, the food, and especially the women - I've always had a thing for brunettes. But the heat? - Not so much. It's really not the heat - it's the humidity".
> 
> Mozart was the one who actually coined the phrase "It's not the heat - It's the humidity".
> 
> Anyway - I'm genuinely enjoying this release by Sarah Willis - it sounds as if it's an improbable combination but it is really quite entertaining and well worth a listen.
> 
> "...Sarah's other passion was born when she arrived in Cuba to give a masterclass. The music and musicians she met there had a huge impact on her. Since then she has gone back regularly, founding an ensemble, The Havana Horns, that originated in a flash mob filmed for Sarah's Music.Now she has decided to make an album combining the most famous of classical composers Mozart would have been a good Cuban , a musician told her one day in front of a statue of the Austrian genius in the middle of Havana and the local pride, the Cuban music that is everywhere on the island."
> 
> This is a link to "Mozart y Mambo - Rondo alla Mozart!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to know what an authentic period performance instrument or historically informed performance of a Mozartean mambo sounds like give it a listen.


welcome, Elvis ..............


----------



## eljr

Caroline said:


> As it is Sunday morning...
> 
> View attachment 141826
> 
> 
> View attachment 141827


not working..... try, try, try again


----------



## Shosty

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: String Quartets K 458 "Hunt" and K 465 "Dissonance"

Moyzes Quartet

The Naxos free download I chose this month.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Vytautas Miskinis:


----------



## pmsummer

O CIECO MONDO
_The Italian Lauda, c. 1400-1700_
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director 
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt

And my survey/revisit of Bruckner 8s continues. This performance is tremendous; it was one of my favorites right away when my wife bought me the complete set for Christmas about ten years ago. The Gewandhausorchester Leipzig has about oldest and most continuous Bruckner tradition of any orchestra. The obstructions he faced in Vienna weren't such a problem in Leipzig. And I love that this orchestra still has such a wonderful, distinctive sound concept! Highly recommended.


----------



## Bkeske

Back to this wonderful set. CD #4, Quartets 8,9,&10


----------



## Elvis

Presto Classical sends out a weekly update on new releases and I read this excerpt -

"The rather unusual combination of harp, clarinet, soprano and double bass proves to be quite astonishingly versatile on this rich, strange programme of new commissions by nine composers, Héloïse Werner's pure soprano taking on an almost instrumental quality at times (though she's no slouch with text either, particular in Errollyn Wallen's rapid-fire gun gun gun). Josephine Stephenson's Between the war and you packs a real emotional punch, and Giles Swayne's French-language elegy to tinned sardines is another highlight."

Usually all I have to do is see the word "strange" and you've got me - I really don't need much to survive - food, water, something strange - I could pretty much live happily ever after.









*Here We Are
*
Héloïse Werner (soprano)

The Hermes Experiment

I found this link to one of their selections on YouTube - I find this music fascinating - If you like (or love) Mahler (like me) - or even if you're only pretending to like (or love) Mahler (like me) because it impresses the hell out of easily impressionable people- you're about halfway towards being able to really appreciate this contemporary music. And for the record, I actually do love Mahler - one of my all-time favorites - definite Top Ten - coming in at like 11th maybe 12th - but I just couldn't resist going straight for the laugh.

Try the video -


----------



## Caroline

eljr said:


> not working..... try, try, try again


must have been before coffee...will post below...


----------



## Caroline

From this morning...


----------



## Caroline

and another glorious work....


----------



## canouro

*Graduel D'Aliénor De Bretagne*
Ensemble Organum, Marcel Pérès


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: The Late Quartets arranged for String Orchestra 
Camerata Nordica & Terje Tønnesen *

Presently I am exploring this set of recordings after seeing them referenced on one of Dave Hurwitz's videos. I listened on a streaming service before purchasing. Prior to this I was only aware of a couple of the Quartets being recorded in such an arrangement.

Hurwitz has some good recommendations and I have found a few recordings thanks to his videos - this being one of them. I'm really enjoying this set so far, I haven't listened to the Late Quartets in Quartet form for some time so I'm listening to these with fresh ears.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part two for the rest of today.

_Romance_ in D for violin and piano op.23 (1910):
_Nocturne and Tarantella_ for violin and piano op.28 (1915):
_Mythes_ - three pieces for violin and piano op.30 (1915):










_Love Songs of Hafiz_ - eight songs for voice and orchestra op.26 [Texts: Khwāja Shams-ud-Dīn Muḥammad Ḥāfeẓ-e Shīrāzī, trans. by Hans Bethge] (1911 and 1914):










Symphony no.3 [_Pieśń o nocy (Song of the Night)_] for tenor/soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.27 [Text: Jalāl ad-Dīn Muḥammad Rūmī, trans. by Tadeusz Miciński] (1914-16):










Piano Sonata no.2 in A op.21 (1910-11):
_Métopes_ - three poems for piano op.29 (1915):
_(3) Masques_ for piano op.34 (1915-16):


----------



## jim prideaux

Earlier today I listened to my favourite recording of Mahler's 4th Symphony-Abbado, von Stade and the VPO.

Now listening to Abravanel, Davrath and the Utah S.O. in the same work.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Overtures* Staatskapelle Dresden conducted by Sir Colin Davis on RCA









A collection of Overtures by Berlioz in a fine recording from Colin Davis (a fine Berlioz interpreter) and the Staatskapelle Dresden.

Plenty of life in these overtures, but they are not really favourite pieces of mine. Of the composers I consider great, Berlioz is perhaps the least consistent. I think Berlioz needs a larger canvas than an overture to really shine.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven 

Archduke Trio

Rubenstein / Heifetz / Feuermann

Not a bad lineup?


----------



## Bkeske

Man, I really do enjoy these RCO Anthology Live sets. Unfortunately I only have two, but keep my eyes peeled for other decently priced sets.

Playing #8 from this set, all recorded in 1994/5.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.9 in D minor, op.125, the "Choral". Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, etc.

Nice recording, pretty well done. Lots of legato, lots of power.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Complete Works for Cello & Piano* Xavier Phillips (cello) and Francois-Frederic Guy (piano) on Evidence









First disc from this excellent 2 CD set. Here we have 3 sets of variations (fairly lightweight Beethoven) and the first two Cello Sonatas. These are early works (opus 5), but they are substantial works.


----------



## canouro

*Lost Voices of Hagia Sophia*
Cappella Romana


----------



## Elvis

Knorf said:


> *J.S. Bach *: Cantatas BWV 179, 199, & 113
> Magdalena Kožená, William Towers, Mark Padmore, Stephan Loges
> The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> Continuing with my personal Bach Cantatas pilgrimage, cantatas for the 11th Sunday after Trinity.


This may or may not be something that you're already aware of but if so it may be of interest to others -

https://www.dw.com/en/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-bach-cantatas/a-44150152

*Everything you need to know about the Bach cantatas*

Choosing the "best" of Johann Sebastian Bach's nearly 200 sacred cantatas is a daunting task, as each one seems perfect. But three leading Bach experts took up the challenge.

Peter Wollny, director of the Bach Archive in Leipzig, Michael Maul, the Bachfest's new director, and Sir John Eliot Gardiner, the British conductor, president of the Bach Archive and the source of the idea: these three experts chose what they consider the all-time "greatest" Bach cantatas. Maul identified 33, Gardiner had a total of 38 and Wollny 52.


----------



## 13hm13

Koželuch, Hoffmeister - Concertante Works for Double bass - Günter Klaus

Wait for the spotlighted instruments to come in ... they take a while but when they enter .... nice!!!!


----------



## Guest

This LP set remastered from the original analog masters has great sound and wonderful performances. No.1 today.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded the CD player with (mostly) Isaac Stern and friends playing Mozart:

1. *Mozart*: _Violin Concerto #1_ (Isaac Stern, violin/George Szell/Columbia Symphony Orchestra); _Violin Concerto #2_ (Isaac Stern, violin/Alexander Schneider/English Chamber Orchestra); _Violin Concerto #3_ (Isaac Stern, violin/George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra)
2. *Mozart*: _Violin Concerto #4_ (Isaac Stern, violin/Alexander Scheider/English Chamber Orchestra); _Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish"_ (Isaac Stern, violin/George Szell/Columbia Symphony Orchestra); _Adagio in E major K. 261_; _Rondo in C major K. 373_(Isaac Stern, violin/Alexander Schneider/English Chamber Orchestra)
3. *Mozart*: _Concertante for 2 Violins K. 190_ (Isaac Stern & Pinchas Zukerman, violins/Daniel Barenboim/English Chamber Orchestra); _Sinfonia Concertante K.364 _(Isaac Stern, violin/Pinchas Zukerman, viola/Damiel Barenboim/English Chamber Orchestra); _Serenade #6 K. 239 _(Isaac Stern, violin & conductor/Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra)
4. *Mozart*: _Flute Quartets K. 285, 298, 285a & 285b _(Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute/Isaac Stern, violin/Alexander Schneider, viola/Leonard Rose, cello)
5. *Mozart*: _Piano Quartets K. 493 & 487_ (Emanuel Ax, piano/Isaac Stern, violin/Jaime Laredo, viola/Yo-Yo Ma, cello); BONUS: _Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Cello K. 498_ (Emanuel Ax, piano/Richard Stoltzman, clarinet/Yo-Yo Ma, cello)

While Jascha Heifetz is usually regarded as the greatest violinist of his generation, I always favored Isaac Stern's rich and warm tone to Heifetz' dazzling and technically flawless approach . As a teenager in the 1980s, I relied heavily on CBS reissue LPs to start up my classical music collection, and since Isaac Stern was with Columbia his whole career, my first recordings of the great violin concertos by Beethoven, Brahms, Tchaikovksy, Mendelssohn, etc. were almost always a Stern recording. All the above recordings are by Mozart, though; and are clear, crisp, fresh, a real colon cleanser for the mind that brings my soul a sense of peace. Isaac Stern is joined on these Mozart tracks by Alexander Schneider, George Szell, Pinchas Zukerman, Daniel Barenboim, Jean-Pierre Rampal, Leonard Rose, Jaime Laredo, Emanuel Ax and Yo-Yo Ma; as per usual, the output by Isaac Stern (and friends) also brings forth a who's who of great musicians from the Golden Age of classical music recordings.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141855


*Richard Strauss*

Ariadne auf Naxos

Staatskapelle Dresden
Giuseppe Sinopolo

2001


----------



## Chilham

On the BBC iPlayer this evening.










Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1

Daniel Barenboim

Martha Argerich, West-Eastern Divan Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

Released in 1999. Very nice indeed.


----------



## millionrainbows

Magda Tagliaferro: Spanish piano works; de Falla, Granados, Albeniz, Villa-Lobos, recorded 1960. This sounds fantastic! the recording is great, and she is, of course, a phenomenon!


----------



## ldiat

Bach, J.S. violin concerto in E major BWV 1042


----------



## flamencosketches

*Joseph Haydn*: Mass No.11 in D minor, H22/11, "Missa in angustiis", also known as the "Nelson Mass". Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert & Choir

This music is starting to make a lot more sense than it usually does. Beautiful singing, razor sharp playing. Great percussion.


----------



## Elvis

millionrainbows said:


> Magda Tagliaferro: Spanish piano works; de Falla, Granados, Albeniz, Villa-Lobos, recorded 1960. This sounds fantastic! the recording is great, and she is, of course, a phenomenon!


I have this on pre-order - due September 4th -


----------



## Joe B

Robert Taylor leading the Taylor Festival Choir in Michael McGlynn's "Celtic Mass":


----------



## Bkeske

For something completely different for the day...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141861


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

6 Suites for Cello Solo

István Várdai, cello

2017


----------



## Bkeske

Just a fantastic recording and performance


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in music by David Diamond:


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

13hm13 said:


> Koželuch, Hoffmeister - Concertante Works for Double bass - Günter Klaus
> 
> Wait for the spotlighted instruments to come in ... they take a while but when they enter .... nice!!!!


I just decided to listen to this on a whim and this is amazing. What an eclectic choice of solo instruments, especially considering the time? A mandolin and an upright bass? What in the world?!


----------



## Guest

I think this is the best played and recorded version of these pieces that I have ever heard.


----------



## 13hm13

Usually not a fan of DG's recording quality (esp. 80s digital). But I upgraded some of my audio gear recently and that made "hard-on-ears" recordings much more comfortable .... case in point ....









Bruckner: Symphony No. 8


----------



## 13hm13

Max Bruch - String Octet, String Quintet, Piano Quintet - Ensemble Ulf Hoelscher


----------



## MusicSybarite

Bernstein and Rota's Piano Trio and Violin Sonata respectively:


















Two incredible works. The Bernstein is vibrant, with drive, whilst the Rota is a pure expression of beauty.


----------



## pmsummer

LE MONDE DE SAINTE-COLOMBE
_Une Sélection de Concerts à Deux Violes Esgales_
*Jean de Sainte Colombe* (1640? - 1700?)
Les Voix Humaines - viols
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 141861
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> 6 Suites for Cello Solo
> 
> István Várdai, cello
> 
> 2017


I can say: Yes, Yes Yes. :angel:


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: String Quartet No. 6
Hungarian String Quartet


----------



## 13hm13

Ferlendis: Oboe Concerto No. 1 in F major

---

Helen Jahren plays Oboe Concertos

Helen Jahren (oboe)

Musica Vitae, Peter Csaba


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Arias

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Munich Chamber Orchestra, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Hans Stadlmair, Karl Richter

Belshazzar
Berenice, regina d'Egitto, HWV 38
Con gelosi sospetti (from Ottone)
Dall'ondoso periglio (from Giulio Cesare)
Oh memory, still bitter to my soul (from Belshazzar)
Ombra mai fu (from Serse)
Prais'd be the Lord (from Solomon)
Pur ritorno a rimirarvi (from Agrippina)
Revenge, revenge, Timotheus cries (from Alexander's Feast)
Samson: Honour and arms scorn such a foe
Saul
Si, tra i ceppi (from Berenice)
Susanna: Down my old cheeks
To him ten thousands (from Saul)
Va tacito e nascosto (from Giulio Cesare)


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu

Superb.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quintet & Septet

Academy of St Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Lignes Paralleles: Haydn, Lipatti, Mozart

Julien Libeer (piano)

Les Metamorphoses, Raphael Feye

BBC Music Magazine February 2019

What an interesting recording…The predominant sound is lean and well focused with a refreshing balance between strings and brass. The result in the Haydn symphony is a springy alertness underpinned by tight ensemble. Another innovation presented here is the use of a parallel-strung piano, as opposed to the familiar cross-strung version. This produces a welcome lightness in the upper register uncompromised by an overly resonant bass and middle.


----------



## chill782002

Bruckner - Symphony No 8

Sergiu Celibidache / Münchner Philharmoniker

Recorded 1993

Surely the slowest rendition of this work available (1 hour 46 minutes!) but I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Flutter

Listening to the Brahms Symphonies










Currently into the second movement of the 1st.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2/ Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D965 (Von Chezy / Muller)

Oliver Schnyder Trio


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.6 "Pastorale"


----------



## Chilham

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> Symphony No.6 "Pastorale"


Enjoy!










Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Enthusiast

Lovely Haydn


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Since yesterday:


----------



## Malx

Caroline said:


> I hope you are enjoying these. Savall's goal was to create performances as close as he thought to what the composer wanted.
> 
> This is on my priority purchase list...did you download files or purchase the media?
> 
> p.s. I have no idea why this is not a reply with quote to you @Malx


I streamed in HiRes from Qobuz.


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

Violinconcerto No. 1 & 2


----------



## 13hm13

Performancewise and recordingwise, not as good as Helen Jahren's Ferlendis OC I posted on earlier, but this one has other works for winds ....

Ferlendis - Complete Orchestral Works - PierAngelo Pelucchi


----------



## Rogerx

Vasks: Distant Light

and Piano Quartet & Summer Dances

Vadim Gluzman (violin), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu

Vasks: Piano Quartet
Vasks: Summer Dances
Vasks: Violin Concerto 'Distant Light'


----------



## Malx

I won't have much time for listening over the next few days but have managed to squeeze in a few pieces this morning.

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 23 'Appassionata' & 25 - Emil Gilels.

Frank Bridge, String Quartet No 3 - Endellion String Quartet.
I hadn't played this disc for many years and had forgotten how modern sounding the piece is for the time it was composed (1925 -27). Added to pile of discs to revisit soon.


----------



## flamencosketches

There's not usually much structure to my listening habits, but this morning's listening consists of works with more or less tenuous ties to jazz or American music from a trio of Slavic composers...:










*Nikolai Kapustin*: Piano Sonata No.2, op.54. Steven Osborne










*Antonín Dvorák*: Symphony No.9 in E minor, op.95, "From the New World". Rafael Kubelik, Berlin Philharmonic










*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Jazz Suite No.1; Piano Concerto No.1 in C minor, op.35. Riccardo Chailly, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, w/ soloist Ronald Brautigam on the concerto

Enjoying everything so far. The only thing here I'd describe as truly jazzy is the Kapustin. Dvorák, of course, wasn't inspired by jazz (which didn't exist at the time) but by styles of black American music that would eventually evolve into jazz. The Shostakovich isn't really all that jazzy, and has more of a novelty music feel, but I like it.


----------



## Elvis

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 141869
> 
> 
> Bruckner - Symphony No 8
> 
> Sergiu Celibidache / Münchner Philharmoniker
> 
> Recorded 1993
> 
> *Surely the slowest rendition of this work available (1 hour 46 minutes!)* but I'm really enjoying it.


I have this on LP - and all I do is switch the lever from 33 and 1/3 to 45 rpm on the turntable and the tempi really pick up - it goes from 1 hour and 46 minutes to like 35 tops - still not quite as fast as Chailly but most definitely a more "lively" pace.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

The Eroica Variations


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Piano Quintet in G minor/ String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56 'Voces Intimae'

Coull Quartet with Martin Roscoe (piano)


----------



## Elvis

*Devienne: Trios*

Le Petit Trianon

"François Devienne (1759-1803), sometimes nicknamed the 'French Mozart', was equally famed for his talents as a flautist and a bassoonist. He was one of the first professors at the Paris Conservatoire, established in the early years of the Republic. Devienne devoted a large proportion of his compositions, in several different forms, to the two instruments of which he was a virtuoso exponent. The programme presents several of his trios, which combine the violin and the cello with the two wind instruments in turn. These works possess all the charm of the galant aesthetic that developed in the late eighteenth century, along with a certain penchant for virtuosity."


----------



## Enthusiast

The Ligeti disc from this

















I have a thing for notable composers conducting other composers' work. Many of them - including Pintscher but also Holliger, Maderna, Britten, Benjamin, Ades - have/had a good feel for it.


----------



## Elvis

*Beethoven: The Complete Wartime Piano Sonata Recordings
*
*Wilhelm Kempff (piano)*

"This important set contains the sixteen Beethoven sonatas that Wilhelm Kempff recorded for Grammophon in Germany between 1940 and 1943. Several are reissued here for the first time since their original release on 78rpm discs and none are currently available elsewhere. *The sound is excellent for the period* and all reveal the young Kempff at his best, in performances that compliment his later thoughts."

These are, of course, uniformly superb but "the sound is excellent for the period" should be surrounded by quotation marks the way that I've done so because although they've been remastered/transferred by Mark Oben-Thorn these are still shellac pressings of poor quality 78 rpms and he made the decision to go light on the noise reduction for fear of "compromising the original range and timbre" - they would have benefited from some sonic fine-tuning.


----------



## canouro

*Vivaldi:*6 Concertos, Op. 10-12;
Salvatore Accardo, Severino Gazzelloni, I Musici


----------



## Elvis

Scheduled for either this evening or early tomorrow morning -









*What's Next Vivaldi?

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini*

The musical fireworks display of Il Giardino Armonico continues with a programme of concertos that is *bound to provoke strong reactions*, since it is the result of a meeting with a musician who is equally adept at *shifting boundaries*, the violinist Patricia Kopatchinskaja. Together they have devised a programme entitled WHAT'S NEXT VIVALDI?, which interweaves *ultra-virtuosic* concertos by Vivaldi (Il Grosso Mogul RV 208, La Tempesta di Mare (for violin!) RV 253, and RV 157, 191, 550 among others) with, *between each concerto, short pieces written by much more recent composers*, Luca Francesconi, Simone Movio, Giacinto Scelsi, Aureliano Cattaneo and Giovanni Sollima, and mostly commissioned by Patricia Kopatchinskaja especially for this programme.

This is a clip about the collaboration - there's more talk than music - but it's interesting nonetheless - and the musical snippets that are featured go a long ways towards showing that there may still be something to hear in Vivaldi that one might not have heard before.


----------



## Enthusiast

Elvis said:


> *What's Next Vivaldi?
> 
> Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini*
> 
> The musical fireworks display of Il Giardino Armonico continues with a programme of concertos that is *bound to provoke strong reactions*, since it is the result of a meeting with a musician who is equally adept at *shifting boundaries*, the violinist Patricia Kopatchinskaja. Together they have devised a programme entitled WHAT'S NEXT VIVALDI?, which interweaves *ultra-virtuosic* concertos by Vivaldi (Il Grosso Mogul RV 208, La Tempesta di Mare (for violin!) RV 253, and RV 157, 191, 550 among others) with, *between each concerto, short pieces written by much more recent composers*, Luca Francesconi, Simone Movio, Giacinto Scelsi, Aureliano Cattaneo and Giovanni Sollima, and mostly commissioned by Patricia Kopatchinskaja especially for this programme.
> 
> This is a clip about the collaboration - there's more talk than music - but it's interesting nonetheless - and the musical snippets that are featured go a long ways towards showing that there may still be something to hear in Vivaldi that one might not have heard before.


Looks interesting but I do wish Kopatchinskaja would go back to recording albums that are not novelties but just major works - chamber and orchestral. There is more to her than games and entertainment.


----------



## Enthusiast

I squeezed Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra into my to-play pile. Dorati's is one of my favourites (and also the one I first heard this music from - way back when I was 10 or 11).


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Enthusiast said:


> Looks interesting but I do wish Kopatchinskaja would go back to recording albums that are not novelties but just major works - chamber and orchestral. There is more to her than games and entertainment.


I agree. She's a force of nature and I really enjoy her playing but there's so little output.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Lyric Pieces (selection)

Emil Gilels (piano)

Inspired by Bourdon


----------



## Elvis

Rogerx said:


> Vasks: Distant Light
> 
> and Piano Quartet & Summer Dances
> 
> Vadim Gluzman (violin), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu
> 
> Vasks: Piano Quartet
> Vasks: Summer Dances
> Vasks: Violin Concerto 'Distant Light'


I thought that this was just superb - wonderfully atmospheric.

I would have given it a "thumbs up" emoji but we don't seem to have one which is rather unfortunate as we certainly could use one.

And so, @RogerX you are thus the first recipient of the "Elvis Thumbs Up" -


----------



## starthrower

Monteverdi: Vespro Della Beata Vergine


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

For this morning's dancing, recorded in 1971 and a _Grand Prix du Disque_ winner:


----------



## Rogerx

Elvis said:


> I thought that this was just superb - wonderfully atmospheric.
> 
> I would have given it a "thumbs up" emoji but we don't seem to have one which is rather unfortunate as we certainly could use one.
> 
> And so, @RogerX you are thus the first recipient of the "Elvis Thumbs Up" -
> 
> View attachment 141906


----------



## Vasks

_Holy Moly! A "Gloria" movement that's 30 minutes long._


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto/ Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42

Janine Jansen (violin)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Elvis

Rogerx said:


>


My grateful thanks -

I had no idea how to do that until it dawned on me to just copy and paste your two images -

















I'll save the "Elvis Thumbs Up" for those posts which deserve receiving a significant merit of achievement - it will be like being awarded a "Penguin Rosette" or winning a "Grammy" - except with far more prestige.

Thanks once again!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 11*


----------



## Enthusiast

I have not been a great fan of most HIP Beethoven sets and the recent Haselbock set was the first to strike me as being as good as the best non-HIP sets. Now we have an emerging set from Jordi Savall. I listened to the first two symphonies and found them very good, even if the drum in the 1st was rather intrusive without IMO adding anything very worthwhile. I also listened to the Haselbock record of 1 and 2 and must say I preferred it in these symphonies but it is close and the Savall performances do have much in them to recommend, too. Savall is rarely revolutionary but almost always interesting and musical.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Elvis said:


> I'll save the "Elvis Thumbs Up" for those posts which deserve receiving a significant merit of achievement - it will be like being awarded a "Penguin Rosette" or winning a "Grammy" - except with far more prestige.


Now, there's something to aspire to! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

First listen from this set, a recording I had never heard of, Beethoven, Symphony no 8, Halle (1959, a Pye release)










Just charming. Not a barn burner, generally relaxed tempos, but sensitively played and details emerge that I had not noticed before. For me that is the hallmark of a Barbirolli recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141914


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Partita No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1004
Partita No. 3 in E major, BWV 1006
Sonata No. 3 in C major, BWV 1005

Hilary Hahn, violin

1997


----------



## Elvis

Manxfeeder said:


> Now, there's something to aspire to! :tiphat:


If you think that the "Elvis Thumbs Up" is really something just wait until the end of year "Elvis Awards" -

It's like winning an "Oscar" from the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences -

or being awarded a "Nobel Prize" by whoever it is that awards "Nobel Prizes" -

except, of course, with far more prestige.


----------



## Elvis

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I agree. She's a force of nature and I really enjoy her playing but there's so little output.


I agree and would add the name "Janine Jansen" to the list - there's far too much that has gone unrecorded.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem)

Recorded live in concert at St Paul's Cathedral, London, March 2019

Michael Spyres (tenor)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, London Philharmonic Choir, John Nelson


----------



## Manxfeeder

Elvis said:


> If you think that the "Elvis Thumbs Up" is really something just wait until the end of year "Elvis Awards" -
> 
> It's like winning an "Oscar" from the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences -
> 
> or being awarded a "Nobel Prize" by whoever it is that awards "Nobel Prizes" -
> 
> except, of course, with far more prestige.


I'll be camping out at Graceland in wild anticipation!


----------



## canouro

*Jean-Philippe Rameau - L'Orchestre De Louis XV (Suites D'Orchestre)*
Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall ‎


----------



## Enthusiast

Dusapin quartets 6 and 7.


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 "Italian"
London Symphony Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner

Fantastic Mendelssohn!


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS OF CONSOLATION
_Metra from 11th-century Canterbury_
*Boethius*
Sequentia - Ensemble for medieval music
Benjamin Bagby - voice, harps, direction
Hanna Marti - voice, harp
Norbert Rodenkirchen - flutes
_
Glossa - Note 1 Music - Schola Cantorum Basiliensis_


----------



## Caroline

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Beethoven: The Late Quartets arranged for String Orchestra
> Camerata Nordica & Terje Tønnesen *
> 
> Presently I am exploring this set of recordings after seeing them referenced on one of Dave Hurwitz's videos. I listened on a streaming service before purchasing. Prior to this I was only aware of a couple of the Quartets being recorded in such an arrangement.
> 
> Hurwitz has some good recommendations and I have found a few recordings thanks to his videos - this being one of them. I'm really enjoying this set so far, I haven't listened to the Late Quartets in Quartet form for some time so I'm listening to these with fresh ears.


Nice to know about this recording. What do you think of the Grosse Fuge for a string orchestra? I found this over the weekend and enjoyed it.


----------



## Caroline

Knorf said:


> *Felix Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 "Italian"
> London Symphony Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> Fantastic Mendelssohn!


It is hard to go wrong with Gardiner...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Enthusiast

2 accounts of the Janacek song cycle, The Diary of One Who Disappeared: one with orchestra (Langridge, Abbado) and one with piano (Bostridge, Ades).


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMÆ
*John Dowland*
_Thomas Dunford_ - lute, direction
Ruby Hughes - soprano
Reinoud Van Mechelen - tenor
Paul Agnew - tenor
Alain Buet - bass
_
Alpha_


----------



## Malx

Chopin, Piano Concerto No 2 - Arthur Rubinstein, Symphony of the Air, Alfred Wallenstein.
+
Schubert, Impromptus D935 - Artur Schnabel.


----------



## Caroline

Malx said:


> Chopin, Piano Concerto No 2 - Arthur Rubinstein, Symphony of the Air, Alfred Wallenstein.
> +
> Schubert, Impromptus D935 - Artur Schnabel.


Malx, thank you for this post. I found a youtube of Schabel recording in 1950 - a year before he died - if the video comments are correct.


----------



## Malx

Caroline said:


> Malx, thank you for this post. I found a youtube of Schabel recording in 1950 - a year before he died - if the video comments are correct.


I suspect that is the same recording as the one in the Icon box I have, which was recorded in 1950.


----------



## 13hm13

2-CD set on Testament ...

Schubert: Complete Works For Violin & Piano / Johanna Martzy, Jean Antonietti


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: _Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta_
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

This is probably my favorite recording of this masterpiece. The Doráti/Concertgebuow Concerto for Orchestra on this disc is also excellent (although not quite my favorite.)


----------



## Enthusiast

It sounds like the singers are enjoying this more than the picture suggests.


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> *Béla Bartók*: _Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta_
> Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer
> 
> This is probably my favorite recording of this masterpiece. The Doráti/Concertgebuow Concerto for Orchestra on this disc is also excellent (although not quite my favorite.)


Interesting. I have a Dorati Concerto for Orchestra but not with the Concertgebouw. It is almost my favourite but in most of the Bartok orchestral masterpieces I find Kocsis impossible to beat.


----------



## Guest

Fascinating works by the Duport brothers (mid-18th century). The "plucked instruments" are an archlute and a guitar. I bought a binaural file in DSD256 format. The sound and playing are spectacular.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 4, Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini*

I guess enough time has passed that we can start referring to it as the Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini instead of "That Song from Somewhere in Time."


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Sonata No. 1 in G minor for Solo Violin, BWV 1001
Partita No. 1 in B minor for Solo Violin, BWV 1002
Sonata No. 2 in A minor for Solo Violin, BWV 1003_
[Rec. 2011]







Violin: Isabelle Faust

_Partita #2 in D minor for Solo Violin, BWV 1004
Sonata #3 in C major for Solo Violin, BWV 1005
Partita #3 in E major for Solo Violin, BWV 1006_
[Rec. 2009]







Violin: Isabelle Faust

I've got about a dozen recordings of these works and these recordings are definitely up there with the best of them in my opinion.


----------



## erudite

*Bach Trios
*
Yo-Yo Ma, Chris Thile & Edgar Meyer


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Copland, Fanfare for the Common Man, Appalchian Spring Suite*

ClassicsSelect has the Bach Guild Big Americana Box as a free download. I mean _the whole freaking thing._ I wasn't expecting much, but so far, I'm pleasantly surprised. The sound is really good, and so far, the performances are very good. I'm not throwing away Michael Tilson Thomas for this, but they're very good.

Now it's on to Stokowski's recording of Virgil Tomson's* The Plow That Broke the Plains.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part three for this evening.

_(12) Études_ for piano op.33 (1916):
Piano Sonata no.3 op.36 (1917):










String Quartet no.1 in C op.37 (1917):










Violin Concerto no.1 op.35 (1916):
_Trzy kaprysy Paganiniego_ [_Three Paganini Caprices_] for violin and piano op.40 (1918):










_Mandragora_ - ballet-pantomime in three scenes for tenor and orchestra op.43 (1920):
No.3 from _Four Etudes_ op.4 for piano - arr. for orchestra by Grzegorz Fitelberg (orig. 1900-02 - arr. ????):


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Violin Sonata No. 1 in D major, Op. 12/1
Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 12/3
Violin Sonata No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 12/3
Violin Sonata No. 4 in A minor, Op. 23
Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, Op. 24, "Spring"
Violin Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 30/1
Violin Sonata No. 7 in C minor, Op. 30/2
Violin Sonata No. 8 in G major, Op. 30/3
Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, Op. 47, "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96_
[Rec. 2009]







Piano: Frank Braley
Violin: Renaud Capuçon

Bought this several months ago for like $7 and just now getting around to listening to it over the last couple days. I don't think it displaces my old favorites, but happy to have it as a more modern alternative.


----------



## pmsummer

FOR YE VIOLLS
_Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ_
*William Lawes*
Fretwork
Paul Nicholson - organ
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Harold en Italie plus* James Ehnes (violin & viola) with the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sir Andrew Davis on Chandos.









Featuring:
- Intrata di Rob-Roy Mac Gregor 
- Reverie et Caprice (Romance for Violin and Orchestra)
- Harold in Italy

The two shorter works here are all right without being special, and I can't say I can hear anything particularly Scottish in the Rob Roy Mac Gregor.

Harold in Italy is rather more to my taste.

A pretty good recording with an Australian orchestra I am not otherwise familiar with.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with five from the Sony Marlboro Festival 40th Anniversary series:

1. *Bach*: _Brandenburg Concertos # 1, 2 & 3_; _Orchestral Suite #1_ (Pablo Casals/Marlboro Festival Orchestra)
2. *Bach*: _Brandenburg Concertos # 4, 5 & 6_; _Orchestral Suite #4_ (Pablo Casals/Marlboro Festival Orchestra; featuring Rudolf Serkin, piano, on Brandenburg Concerto #5)
3. *Bach*: _14 Canons On The First Bass Notes Of The Aria Ground from "Goldberg Variations"_ (Members of the Marlboro Festival Orchestra, featuring Rudolf Serkin, piano); _Orchestral Suites # 2 & 3_ (Pablo Casals/Marlboro Festival Orchestra)
4. *Mozart*: _Serenade #10_ (Marcel Moyse/Members of the Marlboro Festival Orchestra); _Sonata for Bassoon & Cello_ (Alexander Heller, bassoon/Yo-Yo Ma, cello)
5. *Schoenberg*: _Serenade_; _Chamber Symphony #1_ (Leon Kirchner/Members of the Marlboro Festival Orchestra w/Thomas Paul, bass vocals on _Serenade_)

The Bach orchestral pieces are bright and joyful under the baton of the great Pablo Casals. After some equally jubilant Mozart, some interesting works by Schoenberg. Schoenberg's _Serenade_ is very well-crafted, practically the essence of Neo-Classical, and, for a 12-tone work, quite listenable given an even chance.


----------



## jim prideaux

Bernstein and the Concertgebouw.

Mahler-Symphony no.1


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D

Constantin Silvestri

Yehudi Menuhin, Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Guest

Knorf said:


> *Béla Bartók*: _Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta_
> Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer
> 
> This is probably my favorite recording of this masterpiece. The Doráti/Concertgebuow Concerto for Orchestra on this disc is also excellent (although not quite my favorite.)


For the Concerto for Orchestra Dorati/Concertgebouw and Fischer/Budapest are my absolute favorites. For the Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, I'm quite taken with the Dutoit/Montreal. A really special recording is the Dorati/Hungarnica/Mercury Two Portraits.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICALL HUMORS
_London 1605_
*Tobias Hume*
_Jordi Savall_ - viola da gamba
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Malx

Lutoslawski, Symphony No 2 - BBC SO, Edward Gardner.

Excellent composition, excellent perfomance, excellent recording - apart from that its a bit meh :lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Béla Bartók*: _Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta_
> Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer
> 
> This is probably my favorite recording of this masterpiece. The Doráti/Concertgebuow Concerto for Orchestra on this disc is also excellent (although not quite my favorite.)


Mine too, but there's a lotta great ones out there!


----------



## Malx

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 6 - Berlin PO, Karajan (1977).

Sometimes lush is good and when required this recording/interpretation is lush but it also manages to make the climaxes sound impressive. Basically everything seems to be in the correct place at the correct pace and with the right amount of emphasis. 
Karajan and the Berliners on their best form.


----------



## perempe

Franck's Violin Sonata with Miklós Perényi (cello) & János Palojtay (34:20)
I considered attending the concert.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent sound on this issue.


----------



## Chilham

Holst: The Planets

Sir Mark Elder

Hallé Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

¡JÁCARAS! 
_18th Century Spanish Baroque Guitar Music_
*Santiago De Murcia*
_Paul O'Dette_ - baroque guitar
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp and psaltery
Pat O'Brien - baroque guitar
Steve Player - baroque guitar 
Pedro Estevan - percussion 
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Knorf

I ended up listening as well again to the Doráti/Concertgebouw Bartók Concerto for Orchestra on this disc, and it is really, really forkin' good. Saying it's "not quite my favorite" doesn't do this performance justice. I think I have to say actually it is indeed among my favorites...



Knorf said:


> *Béla Bartók*: _Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta_
> Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer
> 
> This is probably my favorite recording of this masterpiece. The Doráti/Concertgebuow Concerto for Orchestra on this disc is also excellent (although not quite my favorite.)


----------



## senza sordino

Locatelli Violin Concerti 1, 2 and 4. I saw someone had posted this several says ago. I immediately saved it on Spotify and listened today. It's very nice.









Corelli Trio Sonatas, Ten different pieces from Opuses 1 and 2. 









Vivaldi The Four Seasons. One of the best versions I've heard.









Boccherini Guitar Quintets 4, 9 and 7. Lovely


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rambler said:


> *Berlioz: Harold en Italie plus* James Ehnes (violin & viola) with the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sir Andrew Davis on Chandos.
> 
> View attachment 141928
> 
> 
> I can't say I can hear anything particularly Scottish in the Rob Roy Mac Gregor. Harold in Italy is rather more to my taste.


There are indeed some Scottish jigs therein that Berlioz leavened into the mix but most notably a kind of "unofficial national anthem" for Scotland: _Scots, wha hae wi Wallace bled_, which can be heard in the horns at the beginning. I too love _Harold in Italy _ which also gets something of a 'preview' in the _Rob Roy_ and more than mere words can say...


----------



## millionrainbows

Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1, Gary Graffman, Boston SO, Munch (rec. 1959).

Granitic.


----------



## Colin M

Stravinsky, Petrushka (1947 version). Zinman, Baltimore

This Ballet followed one season after The Firebird and again staged by Ballets Russes (in 1911). This version is what comes of tinkering with things for years and years. Enchanting is its adjective... Zinman seems to get Stravinsky better than Stravinsky did


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frideric Handel*: Concerto Grosso in G minor, op.6 no.6. Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque

Sometimes I think about how I could spend an eternity in the Baroque alone. It blows my mind how much great music came out of these times. Every time I listen to Handel I have the thought that I need to spend so much more time with his music. He wrote tons of it, and everything I've heard seems worthwhile. Anyway, this is a killer CD! Excellent playing from the Boston Baroque (of whom I really must hear more), excellent sound from Telarc. I need to get the rest of the op.6 set, I'll either get the second volume or someone else's 2CD. Hogwood/Handel & Haydn Society sounds excellent too.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Caroline

flamencosketches said:


> *George Frideric Handel*: Concerto Grosso in G minor, op.6 no.6. Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque
> 
> Sometimes I think about how I could spend an eternity in the Baroque alone. It blows my mind how much great music came out of these times. Every time I listen to Handel I have the thought that I need to spend so much more time with his music. He wrote tons of it, and everything I've heard seems worthwhile. Anyway, this is a killer CD! Excellent playing from the Boston Baroque (of whom I really must hear more), excellent sound from Telarc. I need to get the rest of the op.6 set, I'll either get the second volume or someone else's 2CD. Hogwood/Handel & Haydn Society sounds excellent too.


If you enjoy Beethoven, you can find H+H's recordings on their website as they celebrate 'Summer of Beethoven' to commemorate Beethoven's 250th Jubilee. 
https://handelandhaydn.org/summer-of-beethoven/


----------



## Caroline

Beethoven - Fidelio full performance ROH HD English subtitles - posted August 2020.

Antonio Pappano introduces a new production of Beethoven's only opera, a story of risk and triumph against a backdrop of revolution, starring Lise Davidsen and David Butt Philip.

The production was streamed on BBC Four.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rene Clausen and Stephen Paulus:


----------



## SanAntone

In 2006, Mike and Kay McCarthy, fans of diverse musical genres, decided to commission a piece which combined the folk sounds of bluegrass with the majesty of classical choral music. Composer *Carol Barnett* and librettist *Marisha Chamberlin* combined efforts to create *The World Beloved: A Bluegrass Mass*. The result is a brilliant and exhilarating blend of the classical mass, modern choral sophistication, insightful poetry and traditional bluegrass instrumentation.









Interesting, worth a listen or two.


----------



## pmsummer

LA GAMME
_Sonate à la Marésienne_
*Marin Marais*
London Baroque
Charles Medlam - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

*Leonard Bernstein * 25 August 1918- composer/ conductor*



Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Abel: 6 Symphonies Op. 10 WKO19-24.

La Stagione (on period instruments), Michael Schneider


----------



## 13hm13

Albinoni: Oboe Concertos / Dombrecht, Il Fondamento


----------



## 13hm13

Very good recording ... decent music .... but not sure about that cover art ...


----------



## jim prideaux

early start......Tragic Overture, Alto Rhapsody and 3rd Symphony by Brahms.

Levine and the BPO.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima

Concerto for 2 horns, strings & continuo RV539
Concerto for Multiple Instruments in G minor RV574
Concerto for Oboe & Bassoon in G major, RV 545
Concerto for Two Horns and Strings RV538
Concerto for two oboes in A minor, RV 536
Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Concerto for Violin & Viola da gamba, 'La maggiore' RV546
Concerto in D minor for Two Oboes, RV 535


----------



## Rogerx

13hm13 said:


> Very good recording ... decent music .... but not sure about that cover art ...
> 
> View attachment 141940


What a coincidence , you also listening Abel .:angel:


----------



## vincula

A great and inventive symphony from the Danish composer Rued Langgaard.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Holberg Suite, Op. 40/ Mozart: Serenade No. 13 in G major, K525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 'Classical'

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Falstaff

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Falstaff), Ilva Ligabue (Alice Ford), Regina Resnik (Mistress Quickly), Graziella Sciutti (Nannetta), Juan Oncina (Fenton), Rolando Panerai (Ford), Gerhard Stolze (Cajus), Murray Dickie (Bardolfo), Erich Kunz (Pistola), Hilde Rössl-Majdan (Meg Page)

Wiener Philharmoniker,
Chor der Wiener Staatsoper
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## chill782002

Mahler - Symphony No 1

Dimitri Mitropoulous / Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1940


----------



## Malx

Live recordings from 1954/55 of Otto Klemperer conducting; J S Bach, Mozart, Beethoven.

Old school it maybe but somehow Klemperer always seems to get a clarity to his sound - for this listener the Mozart and Beethoven is more successful but thats probably because my preference in Bach's orchestral pieces has always been for HIP recordings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part four for late morning and afternoon.

The 1920s ushered in what is described as Szymanowski's third and final period, when his music moved away from lush impressionism and exoticism and contained among other things more earthbound folk-based elements than before. It could be said that because of its lengthy gestation the opera _King Roger_ is the somewhat overdue culmination of Szymanowski's middle period - in places it reminds me of the music of Delius at its most perfumed and shimmery.

_Słopiewnie_ [_Word-song_] - cycle of five songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra op.46b [Texts: Julian Tuwim] (orig. 1921 - arr. 1923-24):










_Król Roger_ [_King Roger_] - opera in three acts op.46 [Libretto: by Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz/Karol Szymanowski] (1918-24):










_20 Mazurkas_ for piano op.50 (1924-25):










_Kołysanka_ [_Lullaby (La berceuse d'Aitacho Enia)_] for violin and piano op.52 (1925):


----------



## annaw

*Schumann: Symphonies (all of them!)* (Skrowaczewski, Saarbrücken)

Has this guy ever made a bad recording?! Stan Skrow's Schumann is great - sound is atmospheric, phrasing clear and well-argued, playing brisk, and precision razor-sharp. Saarbrücken might not have the warm velvety strings of VPO or the fullness of sound characteristic to BPO, but the playing resonates with youthful energy and joyfulness. Thoroughly enjoyable recordings!


----------



## Malx

Fartein Valen, Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - Arve Tellefsen, Oslo PO, Christian Eggen.

Thought I'd give this concerto a play as its the anniversary of Valen's birthday.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Kaddish, Chichester Psalms and Missa Brevis

Pablo Strong (treble), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Simon Baker (counter tenor), Jamie Bernstein Thomas (narrator)

London Oratory School, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartók*

Concerto for Orchestra
Deux Image Op.10

Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam

Antal Dorati


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.9 in D minor, WAB 109. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

Currently the adagio. This is an amazing performance.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Since yesterday:





















Rogerx inspired me to pull the trigger on Distant Light. I thought it was very good. The Summer Dances got a little long winded for my taste but I really liked the Distant Light.

Currently:








This is such a great recording. And Midsummer is what got me into Mendelssohn the first time I heard it over 30 years ago.


----------



## Rogerx

Apocryphal Bach Masses II

Gesualdo Consort Amsterdam, Solistenquartett der Musikhochschule Bremen, Alsfelder Vokalensemble & Hannoversche Hofkapelle, Wolfgang Helbich

Cantata BWV150 'Nach dir, Herr, verlanget mich'
Magnificat in C major BWV Anh. 30
Missa in A minor BWV Anh. 24
Missa in G major BWV Anh. 167
Sanctus in C major, BWV237
Sanctus in D minor, BWV239

Sanctus in G major, BWV240


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.1


----------



## Elvis

Australian label *Eloquence Classics* has really picked up its game over the past year - they were always strong with their selection of recordings as they re-released the Decca, Philips, and Deutsche Grammophon catalogs but they were fairly uninspired in their no frills packaging. They're now presenting recordings which are not only beautifully remastered but also feature reproductions of original jackets and a significantly improved graphic design.

This Charles Munch release is about 6 months away from appearing here as part of my listening but this release in particular is worthy of being brought to attention -









*The Legacy of Charles Munch*

Orchestre de la Société Philharmonique de Paris, L'Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire de Paris, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Concertgebouworkest, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Charles Munch

"The inspirational French maestro on disc: an unrivaled retrospective, covering three decades of incandescent music-making, including recordings new to CD and long unavailable, newly remastered and comprehensively documented. In the memories of most record-buyers, Charles Munch was indelibly and almost exclusively associated with the RCA label, thanks to a string of spectacular albums made during his thirteen-year-long tenure as Music Director of the Boston Symphony Orchestra."

It's a 14 disc set - the compositions are listed here -

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8773271--the-legacy-of-charles-munch#related


----------



## Elvis

I tried adding the following two links to the "Legacy of Charles Munch" post above but kept being blocked by a "Securi Firewall" and so I have to add them as an additional post -

This is a nice promo on the set -






And this is link to David Hurwitz's review -














And I wanted to amend my comments about the "improved graphic design" because the illustration of this release makes it appear as if Charles Munch is wearing the kind of hat that you think makes you look "dashing" and/or "sophisticated" but your wife thinks makes you look "ridiculous" and/or "foolish" and she won't stop laughing until you rip it off your head in a fury, crumple it up into a ball, toss it into the trash bin, turn to her and say - "There! - Are you happy now?" - Whereupon you leave the room, slam the door behind you, and keep walking until you can no longer hear the sound of her derisive laughter trailing after you which in my case is about a kilometer - maybe a kilometer and a half if she warmed up her vocal chords properly and is in full voice.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61 & Overture, Op. 21

Ceri-Lyn Cissone (narrator), Alexander Knox (narrator) & Frankie Wakefield (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra & The Monteverdi Choir, Sir John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Elvis

This selection will be spread out over the course of two days with a disc each afternoon.









*Lipatti: The Complete Columbia recordings 1947-1948*

"The magnificent series of recordings Dinu Lipatti made for Columbia in 1947-8 needs no introduction. They contain some of the most highly regarded performances ever committed to disc and have remained in the catalogue almost continuously since their first issue on 78s.

What makes the current set unique is the inclusion of five test discs made with the cellist Antonio Janigro, only two of which have appeared on CD previously, and new masterings which reveal more of the original recordings than before. For the 1947 London recordings (originally released in 1999) APR had access to vinyl pressings from the original 78rpm masters and these have been further enhanced.

For the newly transferred 1948 sessions, the original 78s were used rather that the subsequent LP issue (itself derived from the 78rpm masters) which appears to have been used in all other transfers. These turned out to have a much brighter sound and more ambience than the rather dull and filtered LP."

The sound is significantly better than the 4 disc "Beethoven: The Complete Wartime Piano Sonata Recordings" by Wilhelm Kempff which I started yesterday - I'll do one disc per week - It's a bit difficult to listen to for an extended period of time to the Kempf recordings as they really could have used a bit more utilization of noise reduction technology even if it was at the expense of "authenticity" which I know is "heresy" but I really don't care - if it's "authentic" but you can't (or don't want to) listen to it - it's being "authentic" is little comfort.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony D-Moll "de Nulde"


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141969


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Angela Hewitt, piano

2014


----------



## canouro

*Niels W. Gade: *
Overture No. 3, Op. 14;
Symphony No. 7 in F major, Op. 45;
Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 20;

_Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christopher Hogwood_


----------



## Enthusiast

Elgar's Dream of Gerontius - Barbirolli, Baker etc


----------



## Elvis

Talked about everything except what I'm actually listening to -









*A Consort's Monument

François Joubert-Caillet, L'Achéron*

In his Musick's Monument of 1676, Thomas Mace described in great detail numerous aspects of contemporary musical life in London. This volume evokes all the characteristics of English music, going back to the most glorious years of the Renaissance, with a particular emphasis on the repertory written for consort of viols. While his writings describe the performing practices of the time, they also provide invaluable information on instrument making, which has enabled L'Achéron to build a 'set' of six viols following Mace's indications.

For this new project of English music, the ensemble inaugurates a new virginal and an organ made in accordance with the famous theorist's specifications. The programme comprises fantasias, ayres and dances by composers who brought this viol consort tradition to its peak, including Alfonso Ferrabosco, John Ward, William White, Thomas Lupo, Richard Dering, Giovanni Coperario, William Lawes, John Jenkins and Christopher Simpson."

The contents page (along with a video) can be found here -

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8767670--a-consort-s-monument#related


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit

Alexandre Tharaud, Jean Delescluse, Bénabar, Juliette/Guillaume Gallienne, Frank Braley, Natalie Dessay & Madeleine Peyroux

Time for some fun music.


----------



## sbmonty

This disc just arrived yesterday. First listen this am.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> *Bruckner*
> 
> Symphony No.1


I think I have that set somewhere. I remember being a little baffled by its rather smooth ways - I half liked them and half felt that they weren't very Bruckner-like. At that time I was not that much of a Bruckner fan, anyway. Then I moved house and the set got buried. What do you make of it? Should I be digging it out?


----------



## Vasks

_Playing records today_

*Bizet - Overture to "L'Arlesienne" (Martinon/RCA)
Faure - Elegy for Cello & Orchestra (Monroe/Columbia)
Dukas - Villanelle for Horn & Orchestra (Bourgue/Peters International)
Satie - Parade (Auriacombe/Angel)*


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I think I have that set somewhere. I remember being a little baffled by its rather smooth ways - I half liked them and half felt that they weren't very Bruckner-like. At that time I was not that much of a Bruckner fan, anyway. Then I moved house and the set got buried. What do you make of it?* Should I be digging it out?*


It is a set that only arrives today so I can't say much about it.
My first impression is a positive one,tempos are slow and broad and it has a bit of a cerebral feel to it, which I don't mean negative.
The playing of the Munich orchestra is beautiful and although this are not emotionally charged performances, the two symphonies I listened to this afternoon certainly touched me.
I am very curious about the later symphonies.
As always, you have to listen without expectations and let go of the image you have of Bruckner.
The first symphony is not a favorite recording of mine after listening once, but that is not binding.
It is all very personal, although it is quite clear that you are dealing with a conductor who knows how to express Bruckner.


----------



## Art Rock

Simone Young's Hamburg Ring on Oehms.

Played Rheingold and Die Walküre today, the other two scheduled for tomorrow. Satisfied so far (the first time I listen to this box after I bought it a few months ago).


----------



## canouro

*Melartin:*
Symphony No. 2;
Symphony No. 4, Op. 80 (Summer Symphony);

_Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonid Grin_


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 85 - 87

New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Chilham

Squeezed in more music than I was expecting today.










Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"

Itzhak Perlman, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Lynn Harrell










Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major "Trout"

Emil Gilels, Amadeus Quartet










Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for Piano Four Hands D940

Benjamin Britten & Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 12


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Eroica - two different HIP recordings, both good. The Haselbock belongs to my favourite HIP Beethoven set and the Savall set - when we have it - might be another favourite.


----------



## Marinera

La Hacha. Los Otros


----------



## Marinera

Enthusiast said:


> Eroica - two different HIP recordings, both good. The Haselbock belongs to my favourite HIP Beethoven set and the Savall set - when we have it - might be another favourite.
> 
> View attachment 141976
> 
> 
> View attachment 141977


Alia Vox doing the sale on their website right now. Some prices quite unbelievable like what they're asking for Mare Nostrum and the Forgotten Kingdom cd books and on orders over 60 euros Armenian spirit cd is for free.

I don't really like buying cds in bulk orders, but I am considering this.


----------



## canouro

*Gliere ‎- Symphony No. 3 "Ilya Muromets"*
BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes


----------



## pmsummer

LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA II
_Galacia
Dancas, Cantigas & Cantos da terra_
*Alfonso X El Sábio - Anônimos*
_Jordi Savall_ - rebec, vièle & rebab
Pedro Estevan - percussion
David Mayoral - percussion
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 26 'Les Adieux' & 27 - Emil Gilels.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mendelssohn









The Guardian:


> It's rare to hear such a hoary old work sound so fresh. Her playing and that of the orchestra is long of line but short on vibrato, and the pursuit of an authentic Mendelssohnian style leads Faust to some choices that will have modern listeners doing an aural double take...And yet the whole thing hangs together - it's raw-edged, urgent and not always beautiful, but always compelling.


BBC Music Magazine:


> Faust is the Wise Child of the violin world, combining the innocent exuberance of a prodigy with a commanding intellectual depth that carries all before it…


----------



## Itullian

Das Rheingold


----------



## Caroline

Handel's Water Music, Suite: VI. Alla Hornpipe
Slovak Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra & Oliver von Dohnanyi

Four minutes of joy...


----------



## starthrower

Nos.10-12, 28, 29


----------



## Caroline

Vladimir Ashkenazy: Philharmonia Orchestra
Sibelius: Symphony #1, Karelia Suite

1985 recording


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 26 'Les Adieux' & 27 - Emil Gilels.


I wanted to like these recordings, but they strike me as too heavy, too leaden for my taste.


----------



## Enthusiast

Shostakovich and Vaughan Williams symphonies - live performances from Stokowski.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

More Bruckner 8. Maybe one more after this. I'm not burned out on Bruckner 8, yet, but I also don't want to be.

I very much like this one, Karajan/Berlin, and I have for quite some time. It's just really, really good, and this Blu-ray audio remastered edition is astounding in sound quality.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Thomas Linley, The Song of Moses*

One of many artists who were gone too soon.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> More Bruckner 8. Maybe one more after this. I'm not burned out on Bruckner 8, yet, but I also don't want to be.
> 
> I very much like this one, Karajan/Berlin, and I have for quite some time. It's just really, really good, and this Blu-ray audio remastered edition is astounding in sound quality.


It deadass amazes me how y'all can listen to so much consecutive Bruckner. Even has someone who loves Bruckner I find listening to one symphony to be mentally and emotionally depleting.


----------



## pmsummer

LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA
_The Medieval Fiddle_
*Jordi Savall* - lira, rebab, vièles
*Pedro Estevan* - percussion
_
Astrée_


----------



## Knorf

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> It deadass amazes me how y'all can listen to so much consecutive Bruckner. Even has someone who loves Bruckner I find listening to one symphony to be mentally and emotionally depleting.


I'm a resilient listener of music. But note: I've mostly limited myself to one per day.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Knorf said:


> I'm a resilient listener of music. But note: I've mostly limited myself to one per day.


That would makes sense. If I tried listening to Bruckner's 8th more than 3 consecutive times I think my brain would turn to mush. :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part five for tonight.

_Romantic Waltz_ for piano WoO (1925):
_Four Polish Pieces_ for piano WoO (1926):










_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, alto, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.53 (1925-26):










String Quartet no.2 op.56 (1927):










_Harnasie_ - ballet-pantomime in two acts with prologue and epilogue for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.55 [Text: Jerzy Rytard/Helena Roj-Kozłowska/Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz] (1923-31):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, St. Matthew Passion
*

I'm turning into a Jochum fanboy, and I like what he does to sacred music, so I'm finally dipping my toes into this one. I think those who know better think it's overly romanticized and not Bach-like. Okay, so I've been warned.


----------



## Knorf

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> That would makes sense. If I tried listening to Bruckner's 8th more than 3 consecutive times I think my brain would turn to mush. :lol:


Mine, too.

And even when I recently listened to two Bruckner 8s in one day, that was only possible because one of them was very disappointing to me.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92_
[Rec. 1967]

_Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60
Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68, "Pastoral"_
[Rec. 1968]

_Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55, "Eroica"
Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93_
[Rec. 1969]




























Conductor: Eugen Jochum
Orchestra: Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam

Getting a chance to listen to these a-fresh from the new Eugen Jochum Philips Box Set. I'm going to save the 9th until tomorrow as I've blown through all the others earlier today and I'm a bit Beethoven'd out. I've always liked this cycle but forgot how good it really was until this re-release.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel

Incisive and impactful Beethoven.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-4th and 8th Symphonies.

Gielen and the SWR SO.


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms - Violin Concerto - Shlomo Mintz


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Continuing the Beethoven theme (purely by happenstance), I've just finished listening to the Ninth Symphony, with Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony:









This recording shows its age, but this is a good transfer and it's a superb performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*


realdealblues said:



Ludwig Van Beethoven
Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 21

Click to expand...

*


realdealblues said:


> Getting a chance to listen to these a-fresh from the new Eugen Jochum Philips Box Set. I'm going to save the 9th until tomorrow as I've blown through all the others earlier today and I'm a bit Beethoven'd out. I've always liked this cycle but forgot how good it really was until this re-release.


I'll join you on the 2nd symphony.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: Uirapurú. Eduardo Mata, Simón Bolívar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela

Just got this disc; first listen. So far so good! Sounds a lot better than anything else I've heard from Villa-Lobos. Great playing, great sound.


----------



## Caroline

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> More Bruckner 8. Maybe one more after this. I'm not burned out on Bruckner 8, yet, but I also don't want to be.
> 
> I very much like this one, Karajan/Berlin, and I have for quite some time. It's just really, really good, and this Blu-ray audio remastered edition is astounding in sound quality.


Even if I am not 'ready to leave a piece' after a few days (for example) - and stay with it before moving on to others works - it is still fresh when I return to it.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Heitor Villa-Lobos*: Uirapurú. Eduardo Mata, Simón Bolívar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela
> 
> Just got this disc; first listen. So far so good! Sounds a lot better than anything else I've heard from Villa-Lobos. Great playing, great sound.


Onto the Chávez: Suite de Caballos de Vapor. This is my first listen to this composer in earnest. I like what I'm hearing. I always thought of him as a "Mexican Copland" but I find this a lot more interesting, especially in orchestration terms, than any Copland I've heard. Nice, dancing rhythms.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141994


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 2 in G, "A London Symphony"
Symphony No. 8 in D minor

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2016


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky*
Claudio Abbado/London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus

I must admit that even though I love Prokofiev I'm not a big fan of this work - I find it rather jingoistic, shallow, and bombastic. But I haven't spent enough time with it so I've decided to give it another spin. Abbado certainly makes the most of it and turns it into an orchestral showpiece. It comes off well and I'm actually having quite a bit of fun listening to it.


----------



## Chilham

Vaughan-Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Sir Mark Elder

Hallé Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tonights goodnight music: Gloria from the Missa Caput by Ockeghem. Graindelavoix singing. I love the somewhat wild way these guys sing. They really get rich harmonics on the vowels with their pronunciation.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, God's Grandeur*

Peter Broadbent, The Joyful Company of Singers.

Gerard Manley Hopkins is a favorite poet of mine, so I was looking forward to this one. Hopkins has a way of playing with rhythm and the flow of words ("Because the Holy Ghost over bent world broods with warm breast and with ah! bright wings"), but Barber doesn't pick up on that. The piece itself is nice and the performance is well done, but I expected more. Oh, well.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with five featuring the world's greatest living cellist, the incredible Yo-Yo Ma:

1. *Bach*: _Cello Suites #1, 4 & 5_ (Yo-Yo Ma, cello)
2. *Bach*: _Cello Suites #2, 3 & 6_ (Yo-Yo Ma, cello)
3. *Schubert*: _Quintet Op. 163, D. 956_ (The Cleveland Quartet w/Yo-Yo Ma, cello)
4. *Schoenberg*: _Transfigured Night for String Sextet_ (The Julliard String Quartet, w/Walter Trampler, viola & Yo-Yo Ma, cello); _String Trio Op. 45_ (Robert Mann, violin/Samuel Rhodes, viola/Joel Krosnick, cello)
5. _Traditional Japanese Melodies_ arranged and conducted by *Michio Mamiya* (Yo-Yo Ma, cello/Patricia Zander, harpsichord/Sumire Yoshiware, percussion/Hiroaki Naka, bass/Masami Nakagawa, flute)

OK, maybe not the greatest cellist, but Yo-Yo Ma is certainly _one_ of the greatest, and probably the most well known now that Mstislav Rostropovich is no longer with us. I've always been quite satisfied with Yo-Yo Ma's rich and warm handling of the Bach suites and never felt the need to look elsewhere for a better interpretation. With the virtuoso classical cello repertoire being somewhat less prolific than what the concert piano and violin players have to choose from, Ma joins forces with the Cleveland Quartet and Julliard Quartet to bring forth the wonderful works of Schubert and Schoenberg, respectfully; the Schubert's _Quintet_ being the essence of Romanticism, and the Schoenberg's _Transfigured Night_ being the essence of late Romanticism before Schoenberg had gone completely off the deep end with the 12-tone technique. We round things out with a CD that highlights Yo-Yo Ma's penchant for World Music and crossover material, and a beautifully arranged anthology of traditional Japanese melodies.


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Four Legends from Kalevala Op. 22. Järvi, Gothenburg 

What was in the water in Europe at the turning in of the 20 th century and the turning out of the 19th for so many great composers to come up with these 20 to 30 minute wonders? This is one of them. A great recording of a great story.


----------



## millionrainbows

Colin Matthews: Hidden Variables (2-CD). I saw this here, and hoped that it would be radical enough for me. It is. Atmospheric sheets of sound which erupt into explosions, and much more.

"...he has a great sense of humor, as his "toy symphony" Machines & Dreams clearly evidences." -review


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Piano Concerto in A minor, op.54. Claudio Arrau, Colin Davis, Staatskapelle Dresden

One of my favorite recordings of this "warhorse" of a concerto. It's not the most forwardly virtuosic, but Arrau brings something beautiful to the table in his tone, and I'm always a sucker for his Schumann. So different from anyone else's; he brings a lot of depth and maturity to what might otherwise seem like perennially youthful music.


----------



## Joe B

1st spin (from yesterday's mail) - Veronique Gens (soprano) and Susan Manoff (piano) performing art songs of Reynaldo Hahn, Henri Duparc and Ernest Chausson:


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frideric Handel*: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261. Simon Preston, The English Concert, Choir of Westminster Abbey

These grandiose, bombastic anthems are given full-bodied, idiomatic performances. Is it just me or does Zadok the Priest contain pre-echoes of Beethoven's 9th?

I need more choral music by Handel, ASAP. Any recommendations?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 141998


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 3, "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony No. 4 in F minor

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2017


----------



## Joe B

1st spin (from yesterday's mail) - Leonidas Kavakos (violin) and Enrico Pace (piano) performing Ludwig Van Beethoven's "Sonata No. 1 in D major" and "Sonata No. 2 in A major":


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77/ Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K216

Julian Rachlin (violin)

Bayerische Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester, Mariss Jansons


----------



## MusicSybarite

vincula said:


> A great and inventive symphony from the Danish composer Rued Langgaard.
> 
> View attachment 141942
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


The beginning is pure magic. This man wrote some truly beautiful music despite he was rather inconsistent, but I love his music.


----------



## 13hm13

RV 278 on ...

Giuliano Carmignola, Venice Baroque Orchestra, Andrea Marcon / Vivaldi, Locatelli, Tartini - Concerto Veneziano


----------



## Rogerx

Striggio: Mass in 40 Parts (Missa Ecco si Beato Giorno)
1CD+1DVD

Galilei, V: Contrapunto Secondo di BM
Gregorian Chant: Spem in alium
Striggio: Altr'io che queste spighe
Striggio: Caro dolce ben mio
Striggio: D'ogni gratia et d'amor
Striggio: Ecce beatam lucem
Striggio: Fuggi, spene mia
Striggio: Mass in 40 Parts (Missa Ecco si Beato Giorno)
Striggio: Misero ohime
Striggio: O de la bella Etruria
Striggio: O giovenil ardire
Tallis: Spem in alium for eight five-part choirs '40-part Motet'


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3 & Ballades

Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 52, etc.

Edith Mathis, Brigitte Fassbaender, Peter Schreier & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Karl Engel.
Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## chill782002

Schumann - Symphony No 2

Sergiu Celibidache / Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma della RAI

Live recording: Rome, April 12, 1969


----------



## Rogerx

la

Leoncavallo: La Bohème

Alan Titus (Schaunard), Alexandrina Milcheva (Musette), Franco Bonisolli (Marcello), Lucia Popp (Mimi), Bernd Weikl (Rodolfo), Alexander Malta (Barbemuche), Raimund Grumbach (Colline), Jörn W Wilsing (Visconte Paolo), Norbert Orth (Durand), Friedrich Lenz (Gaudenzio), Sofia Lis (Eufemia)

Munich Radio Orchestra, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Heinz Wallberg
Recorded: 11-22 November 1981
Recording Venue: Studio I des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Munich, Germany


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part six of six for this morning.

Symphony no.4 [_Symphonie Concertante_] for piano and orchestra op.60 (1932):










_Litania do Marii Panny_ [_Litany to the Virgin Mary_] - two pieces for soprano, female choir and orchestra op.59 [Text: Jerzy Liebert] (1930-33):










Violin Concerto no.2 op.61 (1932-33):










_Three Fragments from Poems by Jan Kasprowicz_ for voice and piano op.5, arr. for voice and orchestra by Grzegorz Fitelberg (orig. 1902 - arr. ????):
_Pieśni księżniczki_ [_Songs of a Fairy-Tale Princess_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.31, three songs arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Zofia Szymanowska] (orig. 1915 - arr. 1933):
_Pieśni muezina szalonego_ [_Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.43, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz] (orig. 1918 - arr. 1934):










_Two Mazurkas_ for piano op.62 (1933-34):


----------



## Marinera

Vladimir Sofronitsky plays Schubert Lieder arranged by Franz Liszt S558


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> *George Frideric Handel*: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261. Simon Preston, The English Concert, Choir of Westminster Abbey
> 
> These grandiose, bombastic anthems are given full-bodied, idiomatic performances. Is it just me or does Zadok the Priest contain pre-echoes of Beethoven's 9th?
> 
> I need more choral music by Handel, ASAP. Any recommendations?


If you want a nice compendium of shorter works you could do worse than this:










I suggest you also go on Amazon and seek out David Bryson's informative review.


----------



## Malx

Baron Scarpia said:


> I wanted to like these recordings, but they strike me as too heavy, too leaden for my taste.


Interesting, do you mean these sonatas in particular or the set in general? Which recordings are your more to your taste?
The great thing is we all hear/look for different things from recordings of works which allows us to access a multitude of various options.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: String Quartet No.1 in A minor, op.41 no.1. Zehetmair Quartett

Amazing performance of this masterpiece. How I wish the Zehetmair Quartett recorded the F major quartet as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano), Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *George Frideric Handel*: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261. Simon Preston, The English Concert, Choir of Westminster Abbey
> 
> These grandiose, bombastic anthems are given full-bodied, idiomatic performances. Is it just me or does Zadok the Priest contain pre-echoes of Beethoven's 9th?
> 
> I need more choral music by Handel, ASAP. Any recommendations?


I have two recommendations for you,first the Israel in Egypt and the Carmelite Vespers,the singing is outstanding and belongs to the finest music Handel has written.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Coriolan Overture
Creatures of Prometheus
The Ruins of Athens


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> I have two recommendations for you,first the Israel in Egypt and the Carmelite Vespers,the singing is outstanding and belongs to the finest music Handel has written.


Nice! Someone else on the other boards just recommended that recording of Israel in Egypt to me as well, so I'll definitely be prioritizing that.


----------



## Malx

Pascal Dusapin, String Quartet No 7 'Open Time' - Arditti Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Nice! Someone else on the other boards just recommended that recording of Israel in Egypt to me as well, so I'll definitely be prioritizing that.


Don't neglect the Carmelite Vespers,beautiful choir singing.Israel in Egypt is a must for choir lovers,the score is very illuminating,you can hear how Handel almost visualize the biblical scenery.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Cello Concerto, etc

Kian Soltani (cello), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim
Four Songs, Op. 82: No. 1, 'Leave Me Alone'
Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 1
Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'
Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cello Suite No. 1


----------



## Elvis

*Bartók: Piano Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Géza Anda (piano)

Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay*


----------



## Elvis

*Von Westhoff: Suites for Solo Violin

Plamena Nikitassova*

Informative video with selection from above -


----------



## Enthusiast

Ligeti's concertos (a different disc to the one I listened to the other day) and Etudes


----------



## canouro

*Cherubini:*

Messe solonnelle pour le sacre de Louis XVIII in G major,
_London Philharmonic Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Riccardo Muti_

Overtures: 
L'Hotellerie Portugaise, Les Deux Journées, Anacréon, Faniska, Les Abencérages,
_Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner_

Messe solonnelle pour le couronnement de Charles X in A Major,
Marche religieuse,
_Philharmonia Chorus, Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti_


----------



## millionrainbows

Colin Matthews: Machines and Dreams. It may consist of children's toys and noisemakers, but the effect is anything but humorous.


----------



## Sonata

*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*
With Christa Ludwig and Fritz Wunderlich








I listened to this over the weekend while kayaking and the combination was as wonderful as it sounds
*
Jonas Kaufmann: Wagner Arias*








Kaufmann is responsible for me being convinced to give Wagner another try after I'd almost given up on him. This is a wonderful album


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54/ Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Introduction and Allegro Op. 134

Peter Rösel (piano)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## sbmonty

Raff: Cello Concerto Nos. 1 and 2


----------



## Sonata

sbmonty said:


> Raff: Cello Concerto Nos. 1 and 2


I like Raff's piano quartets very much but for some reason really haven't expanded my listening much beyond that. How do you like these concertos?


----------



## sbmonty

Sonata said:


> I like Raff's piano quartets very much but for some reason really haven't expanded my listening much beyond that. How do you like these concertos?


They are very melodious and joyful. Great cello parts! I have a boxset of his symphonies ordered as well. This recording came yesterday. I'll look into his piano quartets then. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Chopin: Piano Sonatas & Szymanowski: Masques

Josef Bulva (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_Today's turntable tunes_

Fibich - Comenius - Festival Overture (Valek/Supraphon)
Janacek - Selections for Male Chorus (see image below)
Martinu - Inventions (Neumann/ProArte)


----------



## Marinera

The Trio Sonata in 17th-Century Germany. London Baroque box, disk 5


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142023


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Six Partitas, BWV 825-830

András Schiff, piano

2009


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.2


----------



## Enthusiast

Verdi's Falstaff - a comic opera I enjoy a lot.


----------



## Caroline

Baron Scarpia said:


> I wanted to like these recordings, but they strike me as too heavy, too leaden for my taste.


Interesting comment. I enjoyed No.15 (Pastorale) - and have been waffling between this set, Schiff and Fischer...


----------



## Rogerx

The Secret Fauré 3: Sacred Vocal Works

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Katja Stuber (soprano)

Sinfonieorchester Basel, Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Ivor Bolton

Cantique de Jean Racine, Op. 11
La Passion, N 109: Prélude
Messe des Pêcheurs de Villerville
Requiem, Op. 48
Super flumina Babylonis, for mixed choir and orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Caroline said:


> Interesting comment. I enjoyed No.15 (Pastorale) - and have been waffling between this set, Schiff and Fischer...


If you can afford it ... Annie Fischer's set is a lifetime of enjoyment. The Gilels set is very good indeed but, for me, Fischer and Kempff (and possibly Brautigam) are the summit.


----------



## canouro

*Antonio Rosetti:*
Symphonies D Major,
Concerto For Oboe & Orchestra,
Symphonie Concertante For 2 Violins & Orchestra;

_Hamburger Symphoniker, Johannes Moesus_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time to kickstart one of my occasional opera mini-binges - here are today's selections, one from either end of the giggle spectrum...

_Il barbiere di Siviglia_ - opera buffa in two acts [Libretto: Cesare Sterbini, after Pierre Beaumarchais] (1816):










_Tannhäuser_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (1845 - rev. 1860-61 and 1875):


----------



## Caroline

Enthusiast said:


> If you can afford it ... Annie Fischer's set is a lifetime of enjoyment. The Gilels set is very good indeed but, for me, Fischer and Kempff (and possibly Brautigam) are the summit.


Thank you for the recommendations for Fischer, Kempff and Brautigam. I have heard Fischer on youtube and she is on my 'list' of recordings I would like to have.


----------



## Caroline

Always delightful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Grande Messe des Morts
*


----------



## Enthusiast

Barbirolli conducts a different Falstaff - Elgar's - with the Halle ... and some Enigma Variations (with the Philharmonia)


----------



## pianozach

Live version

*Bruckner Symphony No.8 in C minor 
Munich Philharmonic
Sergiu Celibidache
1990
*
Halfway through the Adagio.

The sound quality is deep and lush. I'm liking it.


----------



## 13hm13

Sonata for Violin and Piano in G major, K 379 (373a) by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Retrospective / Hahn


----------



## canouro

*Mendelssohn:*
Symphony No. 4 In A Major, Op. 90 "Italian",
Symphony No. 5 In D Major, Op. 107 "Reformation",
Overture For Wind Instruments, Op. 24;
_
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado_


----------



## pmsummer

VIRTUOSO CHAMBER MUSIC FROM THE 16TH CENTURY
*Bassano - Bovicelli - De Cabeźon - Ortiz - Coelho - Taeggio - Luzzaschi - Rognoni*
Schola Cantorum Basiliensis
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Rene Jacobs - alto
Bruce Dickey - cornetto
Anthony Bailes, Hopkinson Smith - lutes
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Enthusiast

The Hammerklavier ...


----------



## Malx

Khachaturian, Violin Concerto in D minor - Julia Fischer, Russian National Orchestra, Yakov Kreiberg.

A disc I sampled on Qobuz last week that was delivered today - very fine playing all round.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Casella: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 12

BBC Philharmonic
Gianandrea Noseda

_"Cazella's 2nd is absolute masterpiece. Full of Russian influence and a bit of Mahler on top." _


----------



## Dimace

An EXCELLENT 5XCDs Set!* Rudolf *plays perfectly these superbly crafted works from the greatest of composers. My experience also says, that this set could be a decent collectible in the future. Clear suggestion.


----------



## vincula

A great album. Deep and involving in every possible sense.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## canouro

*Schubert:* Sonate Pour Piano En Do Mineur D 958;
*Schumann:* Etudes Symphoniques Op. 13, Bunte Blätter Op. 99;
*Brahms:* Klavierstücke Op. 118;

_Sviatoslav Richter_


----------



## Bourdon

Caroline said:


> Thank you for the recommendations for Fischer, Kempff and Brautigam. I have heard Fischer on youtube and she is on my 'list' of recordings I would like to have.


 For me is Gilels my favorite along with Ashkenazy,Backhaus and Gulda,taste differs and not everyone is so enthusiastically about Annie.
Arrau is not my Beethoven interpreter,the same with Brendel,I love his Schubert and Mozart but not his Beethoven,it is hard to explain.Ashkenazy is very honest but some find him dull and so fort.
The only judge are your ears, or more specifically between them.
If you love these sonatas you have to listen to different musicians and interpretations,there is always one way more to heaven.


----------



## Malx

Hans Werner Henze, Symphony No 6 - LSO, Composer.

Newly arrived two disc set.


----------



## Open Book

On video from Boston Symphony website:

GARRICK OHLSSON, piano

from the Caroline H. Hume Hall on campus at the San Francisco Conservatory of Music

ALL-BEETHOVEN PROGRAM
Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp, Op. 78
Sonata No. 29 in B-flat, Op. 106, Hammerklavier

Produced in partnership with the San Francisco Conservatory of Music

Ohlsson says Beethoven was irritated that the Moonlight Sonata overshadowed his other works and considered op. 78 a better work. Whether it is or not, and while I love the great Hammerklavier, it's a breath of fresh air to hear lesser-known Beethoven sonatas.

Earlier in the series Emanuel Ax played Sonatas No. 2 in A, Op. 2, No. 2 and No. 3 in C, Op. 2, No. 3. You can't even find recordings of them outside of complete sets so I've been playing these obscure sonatas by these two great pianists over and over and enjoying them.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 2 on ...

Edward German - Orchestral Works Vol. 2


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Piano Works*

One of T.S. Eliot's characters said, "So intimate, this Chopin." Here is Michelangeli playing live for some people somewhere; they don't say where.


----------



## Knorf

*Bohuslav Martinů*: Concertino for Piano Trio and String Orchestra, Concerto for Piano Trio and String Orchestra, Partita-Suite No. 1 for String Orchestra
Storioni Trio
Georgisches Kammerorchester Ingolstadt, Ruben Gazarian

Such engaging and intriguing music!


----------



## Malx

William Walton, Belshazzars Feast - John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, Andre Previn.

A fabulous recording of this wonderful work.


----------



## Bkeske

Well, I was playing some selections over the weekend from my RCO Anthology set #6. Mentioned I had two of these sets, and always kept my eyes peeled for another at a reasonable cost. Just to check, I did a search on eBay, and lo and behold, Goodwill had a set #3, stated in 'good condition' for $45. I took a chance, as that is 2-3+ times less what these usually go for.

Arrived today, opened it, and it is more like Mint- condition. I'm not sure it was actually ever played, and if so, very sparingly. So, turned out to be a great deal. And shipped out incredible fast. So, I'll be listening to a lot of this set over the next few days.


----------



## Bourdon

Bkeske said:


> Well, I was playing some selections over the weekend from my RCO Anthology set #6. Mentioned I had two of these sets, and always kept my eyes peeled for another at a reasonable cost. Just to check, I did a search on eBay, and lo and behold, Goodwill had a set #3, stated in 'good condition' for $45. I took a chance, as that is 2-3+ times less what these usually go for.
> 
> Arrived today, opened it, and it is more like Mint- condition. I'm not sure it was actually ever played, and if so, very sparingly. So, turned out to be a great deal. And shipped out incredible fast. So, I'll be listening to a lot of this set over the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 142054
> View attachment 142055
> View attachment 142056


congratulations :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Love his set


----------



## 13hm13

Franz and Karl Doppler - Concerto for Two Flutes and Orchestra, Fantaisie pastorale hongroise, Duettino sur des motifs américains
Patrick Gallois, Kazunori Seo, Sinfonia Finlandia Jyväskylä


----------



## Itullian

A steal for $30


----------



## Guest

An excellent player.


----------



## Colin M

Debussy, Preludes, Book 1: 6. Footprints in the snow/Steps during winter (Des pas sur la neige). Olafsson (Piano)

I really love that this 4 minutes of truth is fully centered in this recital of music celebrating Debussy and Rameau who were separated by time but not by philosophy. A must have recording.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Marinera said:


> The Trio Sonata in 17th-Century Germany. London Baroque box, disk 5
> 
> View attachment 142022
> 
> 
> View attachment 142024


Attractive cover; I wouldn't say using cartography on the cover of albums is rare, but it is uncommon and uncommonly fine.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joachim Raff

Vítezslav Novák - Piano Concerto in E minor

Ondrej Lenard, conductor
Prague Radio SO
Jan Bartoš, piano

From a live concert on 30 April 2018 [Rudolfinum, Prague]

"Very rare recorded version of Novak's PC from a live concert. Of great interest"


----------



## Guest




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142061


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Well Tempered Clavier
Book I, BWV 846-869
Book II, BWV 870-893

András Schiff, piano

2012


----------



## Joe B

In Tuesday's mail - Veronique Gens and Herve Niquet leading the Munchner Rundfunkorchester:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

More Vasks today. I really liked this one.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade No. 10 in B flat major, K361 'Gran Partita'/ Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Barber: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Blendulf

Record Review
25th January 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
February 2020
Editor's Choice
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
March 2020
Concerto Choice
Découverte
Diapason d'Or
April 2020
Découverte


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos

Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Millöcker: Waltzes, Marches & Polkas

Nürnberger Symphoniker, Christian Simonis


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: La Betulia liberata, K118

Peter Schreier (Ozia), Hanna Schwarz (Giuditta), Ileana Cotrubas (Amital), Walter Berry (Achior), Gabriele Fuchs (Cabri), Margarita Zimmermann (Carmi)

Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg, Salzburger Kammerchor, Leopold Hager


----------



## Chilham

Handel: Water Music

Trevor Pinnock

The English Consort


----------



## Acadarchist

Radu Lupu - Schubert`s Piano Sonata No.18 Op.78 D894. A delight.


----------



## canouro

*Strauss:*
Eine Alpensinfonie Op. 64,
Metamorphosen,

_Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe_


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frideric Handel*: Concerti Grossi from op.6, nos. 4, 5 & 6. Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque

The last of these is especially awesome, but they're all so, so good. I need to spend way more time with Handel's music.


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Piano Concerto 47 - Jadassohn & Draeseke

Markus Becker (piano)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Michael Sanderling


----------



## chill782002

Bartok - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta

Rafael Kubelik / Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Live recording, Munich, May 8, 1981


----------



## flamencosketches

Today might end up an all-Handel day...:










*George Frideric Handel*: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351. Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

A great modern instruments performance, though I always felt like Marriner was totally idiomatic with Handel despite that.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak's symphonic poems: this recording is probably my favourite for these late works. I wonder why we heard so little of Chalabala.


----------



## erudite

realdealblues said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven*
> 
> Conductor: Eugen Jochum
> Orchestra: Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam
> 
> Getting a chance to listen to these a-fresh from the new Eugen Jochum Philips Box Set. I'm going to save the 9th until tomorrow as I've blown through all the others earlier today and I'm a bit Beethoven'd out. I've always liked this cycle but forgot how good it really was until this re-release.


I cut my teeth on this set (so to speak). 46 years after first hearing it the 7th still remains my favourite version…


----------



## chill782002

Enthusiast said:


> Dvorak's symphonic poems: this recording is probably my favourite for these late works. I wonder why we heard so little of Chalabala.
> 
> View attachment 142071


This is definitely the best set of Dvorak's symphonic poems that I've heard. Talich's set from the late 40s / early 50s is as good in terms of performance but it's mono and the sound is somewhat lacking in places.


----------



## Rogerx

à la russe

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Balakirev: Islamey - Oriental Fantasy
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
Stravinsky: Berceuse from The Firebird
Stravinsky: Finale from The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
Stravinsky: The Firebird: Danse infernale du roi Kastchei
Tchaikovsky: Méditation (No. 5 from Morceaux, Op. 72)
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72
Tchaikovsky: Pieces (2) for piano, Op. 1
Tchaikovsky: Scherzo à la Russe, Op. 1 No. 1


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

After getting rid of most of my classic LPs a few years ago I haven't heard these recordings ,many recordings I have replaced since that time but this one was missing and decided to purchase this set.

Symphony No.1 & 4


----------



## canouro

*Liszt:*
Zwei Konzertetüden,
Trois Études De Concert,
Consolations,

_Jorge Bolet_


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Hammerklavier ... and a glorious one! A big and conclusive (IMO!) answer to those who believe that we lose something important when we play Beethoven on a forte piano.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

One thing I've discovered from my _All-Medieval (& Renaissance) Foray_ is that I love this music so much I need to make it a permanent part of the program - so for me, henceforth, Monday is Medieval Day (I reckoned the mnemonic would help). Another thing learned: I cannot live without 20th century music, I began to suffer cravings and muttering the names of favored composers...Yet another thing learned: I'm really embarrassed by my lack of knowledge of 21st century music (I'm a citizen of this time, after all; I should be doing better). For this morning, on LP:


----------



## Marinera

Earlier

Danza - Danses médiévales. Millenarium









Beauty Farm performs Gombert Motets









Now - Francisco Guerau's works fro guitar. Xavier Diaz-Latorre


----------



## Elvis

*Giovanni Battista Colonna: O Splendida Dies

Scherzi Musicali, Nicolas Achten*

"Giovanni Battista Colonna (1637-95) spent most of his career in Bologna as maestro di cappella of the basilica of San Petronio. Since he had at his disposal this imposing building with its two choir organs, well known to lovers of the instrument, and its very generous acoustics, Colonna wrote a large number of sacred compositions for imposing vocal and instrumental forces. But, in a more intimate vein, he also devoted two collections to the repertory of 'small motets'.

The pieces recorded here come from the 1681 set of Motetti a due e tre voci (1681). They display a wide variety of formulas, combining traditional elements and innovative aspects that were to be further developed in the following generations. These gems are highly representative of the style of small motets that heralds the stile concertante. They are characterized by various combinations of voices - (from solo recitative to a mixture of vocal duets or trios in different scorings) and a broad range of formal structures bound up with the very nature of the texts."


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Leonore Overture No. 1, Op. 138
Leonore Overture No. 2, Op. 72a_
[Rec. 1969]
_Leonore Overture No. 3, Op. 72b_
[Rec. 1960]
_Leonore Overture No. 3, Op. 72b_
[Rec. 1968]
_The Consecration Of The House Overture, Op. 124
Egmont Overture, Op. 84
Nameday Overture, Op. 115
Coriolan Overture, Op. 62_
[Rec. 1960]
_Fidelio Overture, Op. 72c_
[Rec. 1968]








_Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125, "Choral"_
[Rec. 1969]







Soloists: Liselotte Rebmann, Anna Reynolds, Anton de Ridder, Gerd Feldhoff
Conductor: Eugen Jochum
Orchestra: Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam, Netherlands Radio Chorus

Finished these off yesterday. Really enjoyed hearing this 9th again. Jochum's tempos are just perfectly judged for me and naturally flow from one movement to the next.


----------



## Elvis

Spread out over the course of today and tomorrow -









*Chopin, Liszt & Schumann & Encore Pieces

Wilhelm Backhaus (piano)*

"Wilhelm Backhaus (1884-1969) left a 60-year recorded legacy which began in 1908, but the champion of Beethoven and Brahms we know from his later years performed a much wider repertoire before the war. This set focuses on this more 'romantic' repertoire - his Chopin études from 1928 were the first complete recorded cycle and still astonish with their virtuosity. His Schumann Fantasy is another landmark recording, the 78rpm era benchmark, and what a delightful surprise it is to hear him in his own spectacular transcriptions or in works by Albéniz and Moszkowski."

List of compositions -

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8495693--chopin-liszt-schumann-encore-pieces#related


----------



## Rogerx

[



Vivaldi: Beatus vir, RV597/Nulla in mundo pax sincera, motet for soprano, strings & continuo, RV 630/Lauda, Jerusalem, RV609/Canta in prato, ride in monte, RV623

Lausanne Vocal Ensemble, Lausanne Instrumental Ensemble, Lausanne Chamber Orchestra
Michel Corboz


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Visions de L'Amen


----------



## realdealblues

*Bela Bartok*
_Piano Concerto No. 3, Sz 119_
[Rec. 1997]

*Sergei Prokofiev*
_Piano Concerto No. 1 in D flat major, Op. 10
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26_
[Rec. 1997]







Piano: Martha Argerich
Conductor: Charles Dutoit
Orchestra: Montreal Symphony Orchestra

I don't often have an easy time getting into Bartok and occasionally Prokofiev, but for some reason this recording makes it a breeze. Argerich plays the Bartok in a very lyrical way, which it never sounds to me in most recordings and is an effect that made me really enjoy it. I've got her earlier DG Prokofiev 3rd with Abbado but I've never sat and really compared them. Perhaps her earlier one has a bit more excitement/energy, but I enjoyed this one just fine as well as the 1st. I've seen some reviews complain about sound and while there may be a bit of extra depth/reverb it sounded great through my headphones last night. I often find I like recordings with a little space or reverb while wearing headphones and a usually dryer recording when listening in the car or through a stereo, but anyway, I was surprised how much I enjoyed this disc.


----------



## Enthusiast

A CD I have had for decades but have only recently begun to really enjoy it!


----------



## Enthusiast

realdealblues said:


> *Bela Bartok*
> _Piano Concerto No. 3, Sz 119_
> [Rec. 1997]
> 
> *Sergei Prokofiev*
> _Piano Concerto No. 1 in D flat major, Op. 10
> Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26_
> [Rec. 1997]
> View attachment 142086
> 
> Piano: Martha Argerich
> Conductor: Charles Dutoit
> Orchestra: Montreal Symphony Orchestra
> 
> I don't often have an easy time getting into Bartok and occasionally Prokofiev, but for some reason this recording makes it a breeze. Argerich plays the Bartok in a very lyrical way, which it never sounds to me in most recordings and is an effect that made me really enjoy it. I've got her earlier DG Prokofiev 3rd with Abbado but I've never sat and really compared them. Perhaps her earlier one has a bit more excitement/energy, but I enjoyed this one just fine as well as the 1st. I've seen some reviews complain about sound and while there may be a bit of extra depth/reverb it sounded great through my headphones last night. I often find I like recordings with a little space or reverb while wearing headphones and a usually dryer recording when listening in the car or through a stereo, but anyway, I was surprised how much I enjoyed this disc.


It's an excellent record but it has to be said that the two main works are both rather lyrical pieces.


----------



## canouro

*Johannes Brahms:*
Piano Sonata No. 1 In C Major Op. 1,
Variations In D Major On A Hungarian Song Op. 21 No. 2,
Piano Sonata No. 2 In F Sharp Minor Op. 2;

_Svjatoslav Richter_


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartet 15

Tetzlaff Quartet


----------



## sbmonty

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30


----------



## Vasks

_Got George...on LPs_

*Crumb - Black Angels (NY Qrt/CRI)
Crumb - Makrokosmos II (Miller/Odyssey)
Crumb - Songs, Drones & Refrains of Death (Thome/Desto)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142093


*Frédéric Chopin*

Sonata for Piano and Violoncello in G minor, op. 65
Polonaise brillante in C major, op. 3
-Martha Argerich, piano
-Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, op. 47
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, op. 52
-Svjatoslav Richter, piano

recorded 1961, 1962, 1980; compilation 1981


----------



## realdealblues

*Claude Debussy*
_Preludes, Book 1 L 117_
[Rec. 1978]
_Children's Corner, L 113_
[Rec. 1971]








_Images, Book 1, L 110
Images, Book 2, L 111
[Rec. 1971]
Preludes, Book 2, L 123_
[Rec. 1988]








*Robert Schumann*
_Carnaval, Op. 9_
[Rec. 1957]







Piano: Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli

A little Debussy & Schumann from Michelangeli to de-stress.


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> *Messiaen*
> 
> Visions de L'Amen


Just listened to Messiaen and it is a pity that Argerich has recorded so little of this composer, it is extraordinarily beautiful how she gives this piece sound and form.
Very recommendable!

I now like to listen to a recording ( same piece) with Messiaen himself and his wife Yvonne Loriod


----------



## Enthusiast

Tippett - The Vision of St Augustine (a work I especially love) and the Rose Garden.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Today's operas.

_Carmen_ - opera in four acts [Libretto: Henri Meilhac and Ludovic Halévy, after the novella by Prosper Mérimée] (1873-74):










_Tosca_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Luigi Illica and Giuseppe Giacosa, after Victorien Sardou] (1895-99):


----------



## realdealblues

Enthusiast said:


> It's an excellent record but it has to be said that the two main works are both rather lyrical pieces.


I only have a few recordings of the Bartok Piano Concerto #3 and rarely do I hear anything lyrical about it. To me it always sounds angular or hard edged, never really "flowing" as Argerich sounded here.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Sonate a quattro Nos. 1 - 6

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, Symphony No. 1, Piano Concerto No. 1, The Golden Age Ballet Suite. These MCA are reissues of the old Westminster label records.


----------



## erudite

*Sibelius*: Finlandia / Swan of Tuonela / Oceanides / En Saga / Valse Triste / King Christian II Suite

_Thomas Søndergård - BBC National Orchestra of Wales_

As much as I love Karajan's Sibelius, this album is creeping up in my affection after every outing.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Bruckner Symphony No. 5 * - Celibidache MPO (Live)

No. 5's never made sense to me so I'm giving it another shot. From a purely technical standpoint (contrapuntally) it's one of his crowning achievements but musically I'm still not sure I get it. I appreciate each individual moment but as a cohesive whole it's not quite clicking for me.


----------



## pmsummer

SUITEN FÜR VIOLONCELLO
*J.S. Bach*
Thomas Demenga - violoncello
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Marinera

Giuliani - Music for Violin and Guitar. Piercarlo Sacco (violin), Andrea Dieci (guitar)


----------



## Bourdon

*Straight from the heart*


----------



## Enthusiast

Bruckner 2 (Jochum) and another Hammerklavier (Solomon)


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Bruckner 2 (Jochum) and another Hammerklavier (Solomon)
> 
> View attachment 142100
> 
> 
> View attachment 142101


You haven't found the Maazel set yet ,I really enjoyed the second symphony yesterday

This Jochum set belongs to my favorites,Solomon is a great musician,I have it on a very old LP


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: String Quintets No. 4 in G minor, K. 516 and No. 3 in C major, K. 515
Le Quatuor Talich


----------



## Caroline

Two favorite recordings


----------



## Knorf

*György Ligeti*: Piano Concerto
Pierre-Laurent Aimard
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

This week's selection for the 1980-2000 listening thread, and one of my favorite pieces by this incredible composer.

I might listen to the other concertos on this disc today as well.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan 
(Recorded 1962)

Talking about this over in MatthewWeflen's Karajan review thread made me want or listen to this.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero, La Valse, Rapsodie espagnole, Mother Goose*

This is a great interpretation, at least to my ears, and very well recorded.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*

Jukka-Pekka Saraste with the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra.

I'm not a Mahler expert, so I'll defer to them, but to my ears, this sounds very good, with passion but not heavily laden.


----------



## realdealblues

*Giuseppe Verdi*
_String Quartet in E minor_
[Rec. 1979]

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11_
[Rec. 1979]







Ensemble: Amadeus Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov-Symphonies 4 and 5.

Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture S.O.


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, last half of my MCA double decker. The Fifth is in mono.


----------



## Chilham

Not much time to listen today. Handel this morning and this evening ...










Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 Op. 47 "Kreutzer"

Martha Argerich, Itzhak Perlman


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Max Reger - Psalm 100*
Leon Botstein/American Symphony Orchestra/Concert Chorale of New York

Something a little different this afternoon - a very unique, very beautiful, and very expressive choral work from a composer who I have spent not nearly enough time with.


----------



## Chilham

Maybe just one more.










Beethoven: Sonata for Cello and Piano No. 3 in A major

Mstislav Rostropovich & Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Colin M

Mendelssohn Symphony No. 4 (“Italian”). Abbado, London

I admit I am a sucker for a good melody and this piece opens with one of the most rollicking... you know the players are having fun which was one of Claudio’s goals in every orchestra he oversaw...


----------



## starthrower

BWV 12, 18, 61


----------



## flamencosketches

I can't get out of the Baroque today... Now playing...:










*Dieterich Buxtehude*: Suite in A major, BuxWV 243; Canzonetta in D minor, BuxWV 268; Suite in F major, BuxWV 238. Lars Ulrik Mortensen

This is seriously good music; I can see why Bach loved it so much. Played beautifully by Mortensen. I don't always go for the harpsichord, but his instrument sounds amazing.


----------



## Joe B

In Tuesday's mail - Nicola Benedetti performing Edward Elgar's "Violin Concerto in B minor" with the London Philharmonic Orchestra under the direction of Vladimir Jurowski:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142119


*George Gershwin*

Rhapsody in Blue
Cuban Overture
Porgy and Bess Suite (Catfish Row)
An American in Paris

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine, conductor

1993


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Partita No.2 in C minor, BWV 826. David Fray

Hmm, on first listen, I don't like this near as much as his earlier Bach CD (w/ the D major Partita and D minor French Suite coupled with works by Boulez). It seems Fray has picked up the habit of Gouldian vocalizations over the piano, only to me sounding quite a bit more annoying than those of Gould. But Fray's a great pianist and I'll stick with it. I'm sure I'll find something to love in it.


----------



## Joe B

Also in Tuesday's mail - Sandrine Piau (soprano) and Susan Manoff (piano):


----------



## Joachim Raff

Coleridge-Taylor: Symphonic Variations on an African Air, Op.63

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Grant Llewellyn
Recorded: 1991-09
Recording Venue: Philharmonic Hall, Liverpool

" One of my favourite unsung composers. Extraordinary piece of music played by RLPO/Llewellyn . Recorded superbly by ARGO"


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

The sound world of the late romantics has always had considerable appeal to me, not the least of them, Richard Wetz, whose symphonies sound very much like Bruckner's. That's certainly no reason to dismiss them in my book and they are certainly far from derivative. In Wetz's other work (at least that which I've heard) the comparison no longer applies, such as his most elegant and affecting B minor violin concerto.









You can hear it here:


----------



## Rogerx

Franck - Chopin

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise Brillante in C, Op. 3
Franck, C: Cello Sonata in A major
Piazzólla: Le Grand Tango


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Been spending time with Dvorak's piano concerto since yesterday. What an amazing piece. The second movement is so beautiful.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'/ Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1968-02-08
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## adriesba

Beethoven: Symphony no. 5 from this album:










I was in the mood for a Beethoven symphony and have been seeing this album in the thread a few times. So I decided to listen to one on the symphonies from the album and was not disappointed.

Overall the performance was very enjoyable. I think I do prefer more modern performance styles with larger orchestras, but I definitely appreciate what the performers did here. It was quite interesting and different compared to a typical performance of today. Would absolutely recommend giving it a try.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto for Harpsichord & Chamber Ensemble
El retablo de Maese Pedro
Psyche
Suite populaire espagnole


----------



## libopera

I know, it's not a new entry... but this music is too great and the performance is astounding, also if it's a studio recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Szenen aus Goethes Faust

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau / Edith Mathis / Walter Berry / Nicolai Gedda / Hanna Schwarz / Norma Sharp. etc

Düsseldorfer Symphoniker (Orchestra), Bernhard Klee conducting.


----------



## chill782002

Borodin - Symphony No 2

Andrew Davis / Toronto Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1976


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Ockeghem*: Missa "De Plus en plus". Orlando Consort

What a recording. This vocal ensemble is killer.


----------



## Rogerx

Felix Mendelssohn - String Quartets - 3

Coull Quartet

Capriccio in E minor, Op. 81 No. 3
Four pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81
Andante (Tema con Variazioni) in E major, Op. 81 No. 1
Fugue in E flat major, Op. 81 No. 4
Scherzo In A Minor Op. 81 No. 2
String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3


----------



## Bourdon

*Josquin Desprez*


----------



## Marinera

Earlier: Arrels - Entre La Tradició I El Patrimoni /Roots - Blending tradition and heritage. Capella De Ministrers, Carles Magraner









Now, Sollazzo Ensemble. En Seumeillant - Dreams and Visions in the Middle Ages


----------



## Elvis

*Marais: Deuxième livre de pièces de viole

François Joubert-Caillet, L'Achéron*

"Compiled from pieces that were clearly composed much earlier as well as from more recent works, the Deuxième Livre pays homage to its two masters and calls for tonalities that it had not yet employed; it evokes the past and the great lutenists of that time with the Pavane and yet also contains important innovations. It is truly a transitional work: published at the very dawn of the century, it opened the doors to the important stylistic changes that French music would undergo during the Age of Enlightenment."


----------



## Elvis

*Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra and Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, RIAS Symphony Orchestra, Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay*


----------



## millionrainbows

Philip Glass, Robert Wilson: Monsters of Grace. A 'digital opera in 3 dimensions' using digital animation. The texts are beautiful. 'Primitive' instruments are used throughout, which adds a new dimension. There are some interesting time signatures throughout. Right now, it's in 5/8.

The vocals sound Western, like madrigals or something, but much of the rest of it sounds 'non-Western' because of the instrumentation and odd time signatures.

There are moments of great beauty.


----------



## Malx

Walton, Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten - LSO, Previn.

A first listen to this piece and a very favourable one - definitely a work to return to.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Der glorreiche Augenblick & Choral Fantasia

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone), Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Boys' Choir, Westminster Abbey Choir, City of London Choir
Hilary Davan Wetton
Recorded: 5-6 February 2011
Recording Venue: Cadogan Hall, London, England


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> You haven't found the Maazel set yet ,I really enjoyed the second symphony yesterday
> 
> This Jochum set belongs to my favorites,Solomon is a great musician,I have it on a very old LP


I found it this morning! I'll be listening to a symphony from it at some point in the day. But, yes, Jochum is very good and Solomon's Hammerklavier is one of the great recordings of the work.


----------



## canouro

*Vespero della Beata Vergine:*
_L'Arpeggiata, Canticum Novum Ensemble_









*Italian Sacred Music:*
_Schola Cantorum Basiliensis, Basler Madrigalisten, Rosmarie Hofmann, 
René Jacobs, Roel Dieltiens, Konrad Junghänel, Gottfried Bach,
Orchestra of the Schola Cantorum Basiliensis, Fritz Näf_


----------



## Bourdon

*Heinrich Isaak*

Innsbruck ich muss dich lassen

A very old song and yet so appealing,I like the approach of Die Sinfoniker,no instruments,it is beautiful as it is,no further ornamentation with instruments needed.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Extraordinary anthology of sax and piano compositions by Maros, Karkoff, Mácha, Glasser, Badings and von Knorr accompanied by an equally extraordinary booklet about the performers and composers. I think there's a vol. 2 out there I need to acquire. Recommended.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Bourdon said:


> *Heinrich Isaak*
> 
> Innsbruck ich muss dich lassen
> 
> A very old song and yet so appealing,I like the approach of Die Sinfoniker,no instruments,it is beautiful as it is,no further ornamentation with instruments needed.


The German Renaissance equivalent of "I Left My Heart in San Francisco."


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Grieg: Piano Concertos

Peter Jablonski (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Bourdon

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> The German Renaissance equivalent of "I Left My Heart in San Francisco."


 I think I like Isaac's Innsbruck better :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.3


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Snap! The 3rd as well. It sounds lovely but I still feel something is missing but can't put my finger on what


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14 - Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra

Leonard Bernstein, Isaac Stern (violin)

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Snap! The 3rd as well. It sounds lovely but I still feel something is missing but can't put my finger on what
> 
> View attachment 142146


It sounds emotionally a bit detached but that is only on the surface.The playing is almost magical lucid and I have read a comparison with Celibidache who is using the same slow tempi but I'm not familiar with those recordings.
It is full of subtleties ,at one moment you are thinking of listening to Mahler.This happens in the Scherzo.
I'm most curious about the the so-called more mature symphonies.
Maybe not a first choice for Brucknerians but I'm glad to have them.


----------



## Vasks

*Donizetti - Overture to "Zoraide di Granata" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Schubert - Allegretto in C minor, D.915 (Goode/Nonesuch)
Mendelssohn - Symphony #5 (Masur/Teldec)*


----------



## canouro

*Antonio Vivaldi ‎- La Viola Da Gamba In Concerto (Viole E Violoncello "All'Inglese")*
_Le Concert Des Nations, Jordi Savall, Manfredo Kraemer, Pablo Valetti, Bruno Cocset_


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> It sounds emotionally a bit detached but that is only on the surface.The playing is almost magical lucid and I have read a comparison with Celibidache who is using the same slow tempi but I'm not familiar with those recordings.
> It is full of subtleties ,at one moment you are thinking of listening to Mahler.This happens in the Scherzo.
> I'm most curious about the the so-called more mature symphonies.
> Maybe not a first choice for Brucknerians but I'm glad to have them.


I certainly do not hear a similarity with the Munich Celibidache recording which is slower and richer and much more engaged. But I did find the Maazel beguiling and will certainly listen to more.


----------



## Malx

Elgar, Symphony No 2 - Staatskapelle Berlin, Barenboim.


----------



## Rogerx

*(28 August 1894 in Graz - 14 August 1981 in Salzburg)*



Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626

Edith Mathis, Hans Haselböck, Julia Hamari, Norbert Balatsch & Wieslaw Ochman

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142148


*Franz Schubert*

Impromptus, op. 90 nos.1-4
Impromptus, op. 142 nos. 1-4

Klára Würtz, piano

2011


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven 4 in HIP performances. Harnoncourt's, with the Concentus Musicus (and from much later that his complete set with the COE) is one I find deeply satisfying while not always liking some of his choices (the first movement seems a little slow and trudging for quite a while).









Haselbock turns in an excellent account and the first movement, at least, is my favourite of the three.









Savall is in some ways the best of the three but, as with his 1st, is spoiled for me by the drum loudly following the basic rhythm.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.4

Wonderful storytelling where the narrator does not draw attention to himself and still manages to inspire the whole.
It does not linger in moments, like a beautiful cloud formation that does not linger to charm the viewer.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I certainly do not hear a similarity with the Munich Celibidache recording which is slower and richer and much more engaged. *But I did find the Maazel beguiling and will certainly listen to more.*


I'm really glad to hear that . 

Celibidache and Maazel were both very keen to become the principal conductor of the Berliner,Celibidache before Karajan,and Maazel after,what a bad luck....


----------



## canouro

*Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide*

_Lynne Dawson, René Schirrer, Anne Sofie von Otter, Guillemette Laurens, José van Dam,
Ann Monoyios, John Aler, Isabelle Eschenbrenner, Gilles Cachemaille, Bernard Delétré,
Orchestre de l'Opéra de Lyon, Monteverdi Choir, Sir John Eliot Gardiner_


----------



## Malx

Dvorak Symphony No 5 - LSO, Istvan Kertesz.

Played in celebration of the conductor's birthdate.


----------



## Knorf

Inspired by Malx.

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76
Česká filharmonie, Jiří Bělohlávek

I am very fond of the Kertész, but I find the Fifth to be one of the best in the Bělohlávek box.


----------



## Enthusiast

One of Richter's Hammerklavier recordings. Some wrong notes are a slight distraction in the first movement but a heavenly 3rd movement and excellent fourth movement.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Franck, Dvorak, Grieg: Sonatas for Violin and Piano. Renaud Capucon, Khatia Buniatishvili. Superb music making.










Dvorak: Symphonies 3 & 4. Karel Mark Chichon, Deutsche Radio Philharmonie. Not bad.










Dvorak: Cello Concerto. Weilerstein, Belohlavek, Czech Philharmonic. Heartfelt performance.










Mahler: Symphony No. 9. Abbado/Berlin. Lovely performance, but I found the brass too prominent in the live recording.










Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2. Elizabeth Connell, Karita Mattila, Etc.; Claudio Abbado: London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus. The only performance of this work that I've ever cared for.


----------



## Malx

Wagner, Prelude & Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde + Preludes to Act I & II from Lohengrin - Berlin PO, Karajan.


----------



## Enthusiast

I couldn't find the cover of the disc I have but this looks like the same record: Tippett's Corelli Fantasia and Concerto for Double String Orchestra. Classics from his middle period.


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

La Cetra

Concertos 7-12

CD 9


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Motets*

This is a lovely recording, with good sound, the choir being close enough to the microphones that they retain their clairy, and it is recorded with a pleasing but not overly reverberant acoustic.

In the motets, Palestrina is skilled in achieving the contrasting tonal colors he can get from a choir, whether through the blocks of sound from the homophonic choir or from two- to three-part episodes or in contrasted high-low singers, and he keep interest in the text through rhythmic shifts. Fasolis tends to round the edges off the rhythmic contrasts so that no one's feathers are going to get ruffled (but where's the fun in that?). But his choir is beautifully matched, and he adds an instrumental accompaniment which supplements the voices without overpowering them.


----------



## Knorf

*Pascal Dusapin*: String Quartet VII "Open Time"
Arditti String Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.

Quite an impressive piece!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Villa Lobos - Fantasia for Soprano Saxophone and Chamber Orchestra*

This atmosphere of this piece is so lush, it's really like walking into a dream.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 0*


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 0*


More Bruckner....


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142159


*Franz Schubert*

Die schöne Müllerin

Mauro Peter, tenor
Helmut Deutsch, piano

2015


----------



## flamencosketches

*Nicolas Gombert*: Motets. Beauty Farm

Gombert was allegedly a child molester, convicted to a lifetime of hard labor in the galleys for his crimes until he was ultimately pardoned, possibly due in part to some remarkably beautiful music that he composed (by unclear means) while serving his sentence, which Emperor Charles V found so moving that he decided to pardon his former servant. Of course, as this is 500+ years ago the biographical details are all quite unclear. But I'll be damned if he didn't write some astonishing counterpoint. This is some of the most richly layered and beautifully dense music I've ever heard; Josquin sounds like Hildegard in comparison. Great singing from Beauty Farm, a young polyphonic vocal ensemble from Austria.


----------



## Guest

Interviewer: Mr. Hamelin, what do you do for a living?
Marc-Andre Hamelin: I make nearly unplayable music sound easy. Let me demonstrate...
Interviewer:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

Okay, this is kind of slow, even at times almost lacking in intertia, but all that space is making me hear inner details and other parts that I usually overlook. So for someone who has heard this symphony hundreds of times, that accounts for something. I know Enthusiast has spoken well of this interpretation, and I'm finding myself actually liking this as well.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Okay, this is kind of slow, even at times almost lacking in intertia, but all that space is making me hear inner details and other parts that I usually overlook. So for someone who has heard this symphony hundreds of times, that accounts for something. I know Enthusiast has spoken well of this interpretation, and I'm finding myself actually liking this as well.
> 
> View attachment 142161


I have that box and it is one that I delve into from time to time usually when I get tired of 'regular' performances and I am looking for something different. His interpretations are rarely my favourites but they always seem to shine a light into areas often glossed over which can help illuminate other recordings when I return to them - at least thats how it works for me.


----------



## Malx

First time in ages I have listened to this work in its entirety.

J. S. Bach, St Matthew Passion - Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## Rambler

*Songs by Gounof* Felicity Lott, Ann Murray, Anthony Rolfe Johnson with Graham Johnson (piano) on hyperion









A double CD of songs by Gounod. The first disc only tonight.

Very capable singers here, but Gounod is one of those composers that doesn't excite me. Too polite and sweet. Plus on this disc we have Gounod's Ave Maria - the piano part being Prelude 1 from JS Bach's Preludes and Fugues - a saccharine addition to a seminal work of Bach!

I'll listen to the second disc another evening - one disc of Gounod is more than enough this evening!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

In addition to the well-thought-out conducting, the sound is so vivid that I can hear _everything_.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rambler said:


> *Songs by Gounof* Felicity Lott, Ann Murray, Anthony Rolfe Johnson with Graham Johnson (piano) on hyperion
> 
> View attachment 142163
> 
> 
> A double CD of songs by Gounod. The first disc only tonight.
> 
> Very capable singers here, but Gounod is one of those composers that doesn't excite me. Too polite and sweet. Plus on this disc we have Gounod's Ave Maria - the piano part being Prelude 1 from JS Bach's Preludes and Fugues - a saccharine addition to a seminal work of Bach!
> 
> I'll listen to the second disc another evening - one disc of Gounod is more than enough this evening!


I have this set and yes, Gounod's music is on the sweet side - it's what made him such a popular composer in his time. I enjoy him, but agree: best enjoyed like a big box of chocolates, in measured portions.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven

Violin sonata 8 in G Major

Argerich / Kremer


----------



## Rambler

*Evgeny Kissin: Chopin Volume 1 Recorded at Carnegie Hall* on RCA









A fine recital from Evgeny Kissin.

In my youth I was somewhat dismissive of Chopin. Now I thoroughly enjoy his piano music. To my ear there is always a sense of rightness in the musical progress in these pieces.


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Symphony No 4 - Chicago SO, Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

Jochum with the Concertgebouw.

I hesitate to use the word perfect, so I'll wimp out and say this is pretty darned good. It's very well thought out, and the orchestra is very responsive.


----------



## flamencosketches

A recent acquisition:









*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.7 in C major, op.60, the "Leningrad". Gennady Rozhdestvensky, USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra

This was a random record store find, but it is a smokin' performance. It's probably the most atmospheric performance of this symphony I've ever heard. Everything is given plenty of space to breathe. It almost feels like a Bruckner symphony, or something...? I can't put my finger on it, but it's definitely quite unique. I really like what I'm hearing! Rozhdestvensky may be more known for his Schnittke and others, but his Shostakovich is really quite good too.


----------



## Elvis

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Okay, this is kind of slow, even at times almost lacking in intertia, but all that space is making me hear inner details and other parts that I usually overlook. So for someone who has heard this symphony hundreds of times, that accounts for something. I know Enthusiast has spoken well of this interpretation, and I'm finding myself actually liking this as well.
> 
> View attachment 142161


This is why one should only listen to Celibidache on LP's - LP's require a turntable - turntables have a lever which allows you to change the speed from 33 and 1/3 to 45 rpms - this makes Celi almost as fast as Chailly.


----------



## Rambler

*French Coloratura Arias* Sumi Jo with the English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Richard Bonynge on Decca









French Coloratura Arias by Adam, Massenet, Offenbach & Thomas.

I'm not the biggest fan of the Coloratura repertoire, especially where the emphasis is on vocal gymnastics. Here, however, we have effortless coloratura singing by Sumo Jo, with an emphasis on musicality. Impressive and enjoyable, even if it doesn't stretch my intellect.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I really like what I'm hearing! Rozhdestvensky may be more known for his Schnittke and others, but his Shostakovich is really quite good too.


He's the one who got me hooked on Glazunov.


----------



## Elvis

Inspired by Knorf who was inspired by Malx who was helping István Kertész celebrate what would have been his 91st birthday -

















*István Kertész - In Vienna

Wiener Philharmoniker, István Kertész*


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> He's the one who got me hooked on Glazunov.


I see there are some things out on the Olympia label. Nice, I'll have to look into all this stuff. Is there any particular Glazunov/Rozhdestvensky disc you'd recommend?


----------



## Elvis

Malx said:


> I have that box and it is one that I delve into from time to time usually when I get tired of 'regular' performances and I am looking for something different. His interpretations are rarely my favourites but *they always seem to shine a light into areas often glossed over which can help illuminate other recordings when I return to them* - at least thats how it works for me.


Well said - echoes my experiences in regards to Celibidache also - I always hear something different - something that I had never quite "heard" before in any one of his performances which then go on to affect what I "hear" in other performances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I see there are some things out on the Olympia label. Nice, I'll have to look into all this stuff. Is there any particular Glazunov/Rozhdestvensky disc you'd recommend?


Personally, I like all of them. So whatever disk you want to explore, I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## flamencosketches

Decided to pause the Shostakovich after finishing the massive first movement, will complete at a later date. Now onto another new acquisition...:









*Giacomo Puccini*: Arias from Manon Lescaut, Madama Butterfly, etc. Maria Callas, Tullio Serafin, Philharmonia Orchestra

Before I decided to pick this up on a whim today, I had no Puccini in my library and had probably spent a sum total of about five minutes with his music in my life (ditto for Ms. Callas and her recordings). So perhaps it shouldn't be totally unexpected that my jaw is about on the floor right now. This music is totally amazing; rich, lush, huge late-Romantic soundscapes not far from the likes of Wagner, Mahler or Elgar, but with a distinctively Italian levity and melody-forwardness that makes it all really easy to follow and really likable. I can see why Puccini is the composer that gets a lot of people into opera now! I intend to hear an opera or two of his in full sometime soon. As for Callas, she sounds amazing, perfect, really. No more needs to be said, but I guess that I didn't expect to enjoy this so much. So good.

I guess the logical next step would be a full Puccini opera with Callas in the lead role. But which...?


----------



## premont

Elvis said:


> This is why one should only listen to Celibidache on LP's - LP's require a turntable - turntables have a lever which allows you to change the speed from 33 and 1/3 to 45 rpms - this makes Celi almost as fast as Chailly.


I once owned a CD deck which could increase (and decrease) the speed about 10%. This was called "pitch control" and might often be helpful in both ways.


----------



## Bkeske

Had a meeting, but caught most of the Brahms Symphony #4 live by the Berlin Philharmonic via Digital Concert Hall when I returned home. Sparsely attended for their first performance of the season, but good to see a live Berlin concert with folks in attendance none the less.

I may get up very early tomorrow morning to watch a repeat second performance live. Missed Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht.


----------



## 13hm13

Walter / Brahms 2, 3...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

It's been a minute, so I had to hear Honeck do Eroica again:








Earlier today:


----------



## adriesba

flamencosketches said:


> Decided to pause the Shostakovich after finishing the massive first movement, will complete at a later date. Now onto another new acquisition...:
> 
> View attachment 142180
> 
> 
> *Giacomo Puccini*: Arias from Manon Lescaut, Madama Butterfly, etc. Maria Callas, Tullio Serafin, Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> Before I decided to pick this up on a whim today, I had no Puccini in my library and had probably spent a sum total of about five minutes with his music in my life (ditto for Ms. Callas and her recordings). So perhaps it shouldn't be totally unexpected that my jaw is about on the floor right now. This music is totally amazing; rich, lush, huge late-Romantic soundscapes not far from the likes of Wagner, Mahler or Elgar, but with a distinctively Italian levity and melody-forwardness that makes it all really easy to follow and really likable. I can see why Puccini is the composer that gets a lot of people into opera now! I intend to hear an opera or two of his in full sometime soon. As for Callas, she sounds amazing, perfect, really. No more needs to be said, but I guess that I didn't expect to enjoy this so much. So good.
> 
> *I guess the logical next step would be a full Puccini opera with Callas in the lead role. But which...?*


You'll want to try her recording of _Tosca_ conducted by Victor de Sabata.


----------



## RockyIII

Bkeske said:


> View attachment 142184


Nice Vandersteen loudspeakers. My father had the Model 2, and I have the Treo CT.


----------



## Bkeske

RockyIII said:


> Nice Vandersteen loudspeakers. My father had the Model 2, and I have the Treo CT.


Vandy 2CE Sigs. I love them. But, I'm jealous of your Treo's :cheers:


----------



## Bkeske

Back to my recent purchase; the RCO Anthology #3. Disc 3,4,&5. That will pretty much fill this evening. All recorded in 1961, 62, Falstaff in 63, and Vermeulen in 64. Interesting mix of performances here.


----------



## flamencosketches

adriesba said:


> You'll want to try her recording of _Tosca_ conducted by Victor de Sabata.


Yes, I was looking at that one. Sounds like a plan to me... I'll look out for it.


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE SONATAS
*Antonio Vivaldi*
Paul Goodwin- baroque oboe
Frances Eustace - bassoon
Gail Hennessey - baroque oboe
John Holloway - baroque violin 
Colin Lawson - chalumeau 
Nigel North - archlute, guitar 
Susan Sheppard - baroque violin
John Toll - harpsichord, organ
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142194


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-10

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

1974-1977, remastered 1988, reissued 2002


----------



## Joe B

In Tuesday's mail - Leonidas Kavakos and Yuja Wang performing music by Johannes Brahms for violin and piano:


----------



## 13hm13

Czech Ensemble Baroque, Roman Válek
Richter: Requiem


----------



## 13hm13

*Bruckner: Symphonies 0 & 00 - Gennady Rozhdestvensky*

Someone mentioned Bruckner 0, so I had to get out my copy 

Bruckner: Symphonies 0 & 00 - Gennady Rozhdestvensky


----------



## 13hm13

May be becoming my fave AB symph .... now playing Nultie on ....


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt & Thalberg: Opera transcriptions & fantasies

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)

Liszt: Ernani '[Deuxième] Paraphrase de Concert', S432
Liszt: Hexaméron - Morceau de concert 'Grandes Variations de bravoure sur la marche des "Puritains" de Bellini', S365a
Liszt: Réminiscences de Norma, S394
Thalberg: Don Pasquale Fantasy, Op. 67
Thalberg: Fantasia on Moise, Op. 33


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

adriesba said:


> You'll want to try her recording of Tosca conducted by Victor de Sabata.





flamencosketches said:


> Yes, I was looking at that one. Sounds like a plan to me... I'll look out for it.


That is _the_ recording that got me into opera. I'm still not a huge buff, but it was the first complete opera I ever listened to and I was utterly captivated. A landmark of recorded music.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4

Barry Tuckwell (horn and director)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Brandl: Symphony Concertante; Symphony in D major

David Castro-Balbi, Alexandre Castro-Balbi,

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Kevin Griffiths


----------



## Rogerx

Tharaud plays Rachmaninov

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Aleksandar Madžar (piano) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alexander Vedernikov

Morceaux de Fantaisie, Op. 3
Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Pieces (2) in A major for piano 6 hands - Waltz & Romance
Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14


----------



## Dimace

As I have written in the past, I consider *Sergei (or Serge)* one of the best romantic piano composers and players in the history of music. The quality of his works is of the highest standards, I don't think that they have something less of those of Chopin or Liszt and are superior of those of Arensky (an example only) and of other romantic composers of this era. What makes Serge works so special is the correct use of classic harmony (I could say nominal use) the melodic themes and lines and, this is a plus and not a minus, a good eye towards to my Master, Frederic and the great Austrian Scholl at the and of 19th century. The result are superbly, in every aspect and mean, mastered romantic pieces, which many times are working like an entity (a bigger composition). For me, Serge, is the last major representative of the true romantic piano, and for this reason, *Alfonso*, who is devoted romantic pianist and *student of Aldo, * is the right performer for these works. A great bargain CD for all romantic music friends.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Complete Songs without Words

Daniel Barenboim (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

I went without listening to anything at all yesterday but today it's back to my opera mini-binge.

_Salome_ - opera in one act op.54 [Libretto: Hedwig Lachmann, after the play by Oscar Wilde] (1903-05):










_Die tote Stadt_ [_The Dead City_] - opera in three scenes op.12 [Libretto: Paul Schott (a.k.a. Julius and Erich Korngold), based on the novel _Bruges-la-Morte_ by Georges Rodenbach] (1917-19):


----------



## Rogerx

Duarte Lobo: Masses, Responsories & motets

Almeno Gonçalves (tenor)

Cupertinos, Luís Toscano

Alma redemptoris mater
Audivi vocem de caelo
Beata Dei genitrix
Beata viscera
Hodie nobis caelorum rex
Hodie nobis de caelo
Missa Elisabeth Zachariae
Missa Sancta Maria
O magnum mysterium
Quem vidistis pastores?
Sancta et immaculata
Verbum caro


----------



## sonance

_French composers - further exploration of the works resp. first listen_

During my listening project to French composers I came across some gaps, for example I had only one work by Michel Corrette and none by Louis Couperin. Well, that's remedied. I ordered the following two CDs and listened to them yesterday:

Michel Corrette (1705 - 1795)
- Les Délices de la solitude (sonates pour le violoncelle, viole, basson avec la basse continue chiffrée, 1738/39)
- Phénix (concerto pour quatre violoncelles, violes ou bassons, c. 1735)
Les Voix Humaines (atma)










and

Louis Couperin (c. 1626 - 1661)
- Suites et Pavane*
Skip Sempé, harpsichord (alpha)

*Neither the booklet nor Wikipedia give information about the years of composition.










Listening now:

Vytautas Barkauskas (1931 - 2020)

- Sun (for symphony orchestra; 1983/95)
- Concerto for viola and chamber orchestra (1981)
- Symphony no. 5 (1986)
- Konzertstück für Orchester no. 2 (1994/96)
Yuri Bashmet, viola; Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra/Robertas Šervenikas resp. Jouzas Domarkas (Konzertstück) (avie)


----------



## Bourdon

sonance said:


> _French composers - further exploration of the works resp. first listen_
> 
> During my listening project to French composers I came across some gaps, for example I had only one work by Michel Corrette and none by Louis Couperin. Well, that's remedied. I ordered the following two CDs and listened to them yesterday:
> 
> Michel Corrette (1705 - 1795)
> - Les Délices de la solitude (sonates pour le violoncelle, viole, basson avec la basse continue chiffrée, 1738/39)
> - Phénix (concerto pour quatre violoncelles, violes ou bassons, c. 1735)
> Les Voix Humaines (atma)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Louis Couperin (c. 1626 - 1661)
> - Suites et Pavane*
> Skip Sempé, harpsichord (alpha)
> 
> *Neither the booklet nor Wikipedia give information about the years of composition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening now:
> 
> Vytautas Barkauskas (1931 - 2020)
> 
> - Sun (for symphony orchestra; 1983/95)
> - Concerto for viola and chamber orchestra (1981)
> - Symphony no. 5 (1986)
> - Konzertstück für Orchester no. 2 (1994/96)
> Yuri Bashmet, viola; Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra/Robertas Šervenikas resp. Jouzas Domarkas (Konzertstück) (avie)


I love the Couperin recording with Sempé


----------



## Bourdon

*Musica della Capella Sistina*

A fine collection and one of the highlights of Andrew Parrott's recordings


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky Korsakov: Rimsky Korsakov: Symphony No. 1/ Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
Recorded: 1987-09
Recording Venue: Konserthuset, Goteborg


----------



## Bkeske

I did, in fact, get up very early this morning to watch the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall (a Saturday matinee performance). Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht, and Brahms 4th. All in all, a rather short program for the Berlin's fist concert of the season, consisting of two works.

Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht poem was very well done. The Brahms was wonderful.


----------



## sonance

Bourdon said:


> I love the Couperin recording with Sempé


I need to get better acquainted with the harpsichord (although I like for example Andreas Staier's performance of Bach's Goldberg Variations). In general I've a greater affinity to viols, cellos ... so after a first listen my sympathy is with Corrette. Of course, this may change after several listenings ...


----------



## sonance

Bohuslav Martinů (1890 - 1959)
- Symphony no. 4 (1945)
- Estampes (for large orchestra; 1958)
- Le Départ (symphonic interlude for "Les trois souhaits ou les vicissitudes de la vie"; 1929)
National Orchestra of Belgium/Walter Weller (fuga libera)


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentance":


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Septet in E flat major, Op. 20/ Berwald: Grand Septet in B flat major

Uppsala Chamber Soloists


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frederick Handel*: Water Music: Suite in F major, HWV 348. Trevor Pinnock, English Concert

Just picked this up. It's good to have a period instruments version of the Water Music suites, though I still love the Marriner/ASMF. I always love the sound of these Baroque winds...


----------



## Elvis

*Toccata

From Claudio Merulo to Johann Sebastian Bach

Andrea Buccarella*

For this first recording, Andrea Buccarella explores the history of the most emblematic form of Baroque music, from its appearance in Italy at the end of the sixteenth century right up to its apotheosis in Johann Sebastian Bach: the toccata. With its inventiveness, its formal freedom, its contrasting effects of virtuosity and emotion, the Italian toccata - whose name probably comes from the verb toccare (to touch/play) - opened the way for the stylus fantasticus that was to dominate Germany in the late seventeenth century. In order to give each period its optimal sound, Buccarella plays copies of four different harpsichords - two Italian, one Flemish and one German - which, in their dates and types of construction, illustrate the principal stages of Baroque instrument making.

List of composers and works -

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8658117--toccata#related


----------



## Elvis

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3

Vladimir Horowitz (piano)

New York Philharmonic, Sir John Barbirolli*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

I've never warmed to Szell's Bruckner, but since this has been remastered, I'm trying it again.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Saint-Saëns: Le Timbre d'argent

Yu Shao (tenor), Jodie Devos (soprano), Edgaras Montvidas (tenor), Hélène Guilmette (soprano), Tassis Christoyannis (baritone), Jean-Yves Ravoux (tenor), Matthieu Chapuis (tenor), Raphaëlle Delaunay
Les Siècles, Accentus
François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - The Symphonies Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 19, J50

Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

For the Saturday symphony tradition.

Andante & Rondo Ungarese, Op. 35
Bassoon Concerto in F major, Op. 75

Symphony No. 2 in C major, J51


----------



## Joe B

Graham Ross leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge:









*Peteris Vasks - "Plainscapes"
James MacMillan - "Miserere"
Arvo Part - "Stabat Mater"*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 142215
> 
> 
> Saint-Saëns: Le Timbre d'argent
> 
> Yu Shao (tenor), Jodie Devos (soprano), Edgaras Montvidas (tenor), Hélène Guilmette (soprano), Tassis Christoyannis (baritone), Jean-Yves Ravoux (tenor), Matthieu Chapuis (tenor), Raphaëlle Delaunay
> Les Siècles, Accentus
> François-Xavier Roth


Ooo, is that interesting! :tiphat:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142218


*Felix Mendelssohn*

The Complete String Quartets

Pacifica Quartet

2005


----------



## sbmonty

J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Once upon a time, _chez moi_, Saturdays were reserved for opera; thinking about re-instituting that tradition.


----------



## Malx

Prokofiev, Violin Concerto No 1 & Glazunov, Violin Concerto - Julia Fischer, Russian National Orchestra, Yakov Kreizberg.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Weber: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 19, J50

Berliner Camerata
Joan Enric Lluna

SS selection and another recent release


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "Alzira" (Muti/Sony)
Alfano - Concerto for Violin, Cello & Piano (Magill et al/Naxos)
Pizzetti - Tre Preludii Sinfonici (Vanska/Hyperion)*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 142220
> 
> 
> Weber: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 19, J50
> 
> Berliner Camerata
> Joan Enric Lluna
> 
> SS selection and another recent release


Clever Cover! :lol:


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Do any forum members have this set of the _Années_?


----------



## canouro

*Alan Hovhaness:*
And God Created Great Whales, Op. 229 No. 1;
Concerto No. 8 For Orchestra;
Elibris ;
Alleluia and Fugue, Op. 40b, for String Orchestra;
Anahid;

_Philharmonia Orchestra, David Amos_


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Cantatas BWV73, 105 & 131 (Disc one) - Barbara Schlick (soprano), Gerard Lesne (alto), Peter Kooy (bass), Chorus & Orchestra of Collegium Vocale Ghent, Phillipe Herrweghe.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - Stravinsky: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments

Seymour Lipkin (piano), Lorne Munroe (cello), David Nadien (violin), William Lincer (viola)
New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Acadarchist

Listening to this Lechner album, mainly because I like Mompou, but the other material is also very good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

Someone said a conductor only has to know four words: slower, faster, louder, softer. Giulini proves that statement wrong; he has obviously thought this piece through and found a way to make an individual statement. The recorded sound is great; you can hear everything.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Joseph Haydn*: Mass No.11 in D minor, H22/11, the "Missa in angustiis" aka "Nelson Mass". Trevor Pinnock, the English Concert & Choir

Killer performance of this great mass.


----------



## millionrainbows

I suggest this disc if only for the Third Piano Concerto. The second mvt especially is very subtle and Webern-like. Herbert Blomstedt conducts the SF Symphony, with Garrick Ohlsson on piano.


----------



## millionrainbows

This just arrived. Severino Gazzelloni, flute.


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> I suggest this disc if only for the Third Piano Concerto. The second mvt especially is very subtle and Webern-like. Herbert Blomstedt conducts the SF Symphony, with Garrick Ohlsson on piano.


I have the other Wuorinen disc on Tzadik, with his cat on the cover. It's awesome; you get the famous Time's Encomium (in a remastered version) and a handful of chamber works. I'll be on the lookout for the one you've posted.

It's said Miles Davis was really digging Time's Encomium (alongside works of Karlheinz Stockhausen and Morton Subotnick) during the On the Corner years.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> I have the other Wuorinen disc on Tzadik, with his cat on the cover. It's awesome; you get the famous Time's Encomium (in a remastered version) and a handful of chamber works. I'll be on the lookout for the one you've posted.
> 
> It's said Miles Davis was really digging Time's Encomium (alongside works of Karlheinz Stockhausen and Morton Subotnick) during the On the Corner years.


That's interesting about Miles Davis. His album "Aura" perhaps shows this influence closer than anything else he did.

Good luck getting the Wuorinen. You might have to try E-Bay or Discogs to find a decent price.


----------



## Malx

Canta la Maddalena - Maria Cristina Kiehr (soprano), Concerto Soave, Jean-Marc Aymes.


----------



## canouro

*Lepo Sumera:Symphonies No. 1, No.2 & No.3* 
Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi ‎


----------



## Enthusiast

The day so far:

Brahms 3 and 4 from the relatively recent and very good Barenboim set:









Some very lively and really very good Beethoven quartets (6, 11 and 16) from the Quartetto di Cremona:









I'll be getting more of that series (I only have the first two volumes so far)!

And today's Saturday Symphony, along with the other pieces on this disc:









Started but only half way through: Bruckner 7 from this:


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## MarioDelMonacoViva

Quite simply the greatest operatic bass of all time.


----------



## pmsummer

SACRED MUSIC FROM NOTRE-DAME CATHEDRAL
*Leonin* (1163-1190)
*Perotin* (1180-1225)
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## canouro

*Sibelius:*
Violin Concerto In D Minor, Op. 47
The Bard, Op. 64
The Wood Nymph, Op. 15

Frank Peter Zimmermann, John Storgårds, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

The Chopin piano concertos in live performances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninoff, Paganini Variations. *

Arthur Rubenstein on piano.


----------



## 13hm13

A decent first symp for the composer .... I don't think this 1973 recording is avail in any digital format ... search YouTube for LP rips ...
Kalliwoda / Tomasek - Petr Toperczer, Prague Symphony Orchestra, Jindrich Rohan ‎- Symphony No. 1 / Piano Concerto No. 1
Label: Candide ‎- CE 31073


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> The Chopin piano concertos in live performances.
> 
> View attachment 142241


Any good? I've never really associated Barenboim with Chopin somehow.


----------



## Malx

Weber, Symphony No 1 - Queensland PO, John Georgiadis.

This weeks Saturday Symphony choice - as is often the case the selection has enabled me to reach for a disc from the shelves that tends to get overlooked.


----------



## Itullian

This recording blows me away every time i listen to it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Carmelite Vespers (1707)


----------



## Malx

I picked this up this week from an Amazon marketplace trader for £3.44 new including delivery.
It's not an opera I know but with Janet Baker, Beverly Sills and Nicolai Gedda in the cast I thought it can't be all bad.

I am currently enjoying the first disc.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Cello sonata 2

Argerich / Maisky 

Lugano 2013


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, The Wood Dove*

Tone poems are so irritating. I always get lost. I end up not listening to the music but trying to figure out the narrative.


----------



## Rambler

*Songs by Gounod* Felicity Lott, Ann Murray, Anthony Rolfe Johnson with Graham Johnson (piano) on hyperion









The second disc from this 2 CD set. (I listened to the first last night). Pleasing performance of these songs.


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in music by Sir James MacMillan:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Requiem*

Chanticleer has beautifully matched voices for those who want their polyphony in beautifully matched voices (some people prefer distinctive voices in order to highlight each individual line).


----------



## Knorf

*Iannis Xenakis*: _Synaphaï_ for piano and orchestra, _Aroura_, _Antikhthon_
Geoffrey Douglas Madge
New Philharmonia Orchestra, Elgar Howarth

A classic album of this composer's gloriously bracing and endlessly inventive music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> *Iannis Xenakis*: _Synaphaï_ for piano and orchestra, _Aroura_, _Antikhthon_
> Geoffrey Douglas Madge
> New Philharmonia Orchestra, Elgar Howarth
> 
> A classic album of this composer's gloriously bracing and endlessly inventive music.


I've been ignoring Xenakis because his electronic music has high pitches that hurt my ears. I shouldn't be short-changing his orchestral music, so I'm listening to Aroura on Spotify.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> I've been ignoring Xenakis because his electronic music has high pitches that hurt my ears. I shouldn't be short-changing his orchestral music, so I'm listening to Aroura on Spotify.


I quite like it. For my money, the real prize on this album is _Antikhthon_.


----------



## Guest

DG has been releasing a number of Verbier performances lately. All have been excellent, and this is no exception


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> I quite like it. For my money, the real prize on this album is _Antikhthon_.


Thanks. I see that is next on the Spotify playlist, after the Geico commercial.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Dvorak, The Wood Dove*
> 
> Tone poems are so irritating. I always get lost. I end up not listening to the music but trying to figure out the narrative.
> View attachment 142243


You're doing it wrong. 

Now playing:










*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-3, BWV 1046-1048. Trevor Pinnock, English Concert


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> I quite like it. For my money, the real prize on this album is _Antikhthon_.


For me *Antikhthon* is the stand out work by Xenakis.

Edited to add - of those works I have heard, I haven't heard everything he has composed.


----------



## Rambler

*Dvorak: Wind and String Serenades* Northern Sinfonia of England conducted by Myung Whun Chung on ASV









In our rather troubled times I can always count on Dvorak to cheer me up! This CD certainly does the trick.


----------



## Malx

My listening is flying around all over the place this evening, its great fun!

Mozart, Piano Sonata No 12 - Artur Schnabel.

Tippett, Piano Concerto - Benjamin Frith (piano), BBC Scottish SO, George Hurst.

Xenakis, Antikhthon - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Elgar Howarth.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Xenakis, Antikhthon - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Elgar Howarth.


I think Knorf has started a spontaneous Xenakis listening party. :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> I think Knorf has started a spontaneous Xenakis listening party. :tiphat:


Well I'm opting out now, call me a party pooper but its time for my beauty sleep and boy do I need plenty of that.
Happy listening folks.


----------



## Knorf

Let the party continue!

*Iannis Xenakis*:
_Ata_
SWF Symphony Orchestra, Michael Gielen

_Jonchaies_
Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, Gilbert Amy

Two of my favorite tracks from this album:


----------



## flamencosketches

Damn, I'd love to join, but I have no Xenakis in my library!  Where is a good place to start?

Current listening:










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Ah! perfido - Per pietà, op.65; Meeresstille und Glückliche Fahrt, op.112. John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir w/ Charlotte Margiono, soprano.

Both great pieces but especially the latter; I'm a sucker for Beethoven choral music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Xenakis,*

Antikhthon

Well.there is a time for everything, I suppose.


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 5* Staatskapelle Dresden conducted by Giuseppe Sinopoli on DG









Time for some epic utterance from Bruckner. A live recording with Sinopoli at the helm.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Elliott Carter*: Clarinet Quintet. Charles Neidich, Juilliard String Quartet

The composer was the ripe old age of 99 when he wrote this. 99! How that's at all remotely possible is far beyond me, but it's a beautiful piece with lots of interesting intervals and colors. Dare I say the music evokes an autumnal feel not worlds away from Brahms's Clarinet Quintet, especially at its slower moments.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Xenakis, Metastaseis*


----------



## senza sordino

All from Spotify. My first listening in nearly one week.

Elgar and RVW Violin Sonatas, RVW The Lark Ascending. Thank-you whoever brought this album to my attention. I'm not sure I like the Lark Ascending version for piano and violin, without the orchestra it seemed to lose its Englishness. But perhaps that's because I have never heard this version before. She plays The Lark... nearly 90 seconds faster than other versions, it's a bit like a recital where she doesn't have a lot of time to play her pieces. But still, I will save this album to listen to it again sometime in the future. 









Elgar Symphony no 1, Serenade for Strings









Elgar Symphony no 2









Elgar Cello Concerto, Introduction and Allegro for Strings, Elegy for Strings, Pomp and Circumstance Marches 1-5


----------



## Joe B

In Tuesday's mail:


----------



## Joe B

senza sordino said:


> All from Spotify. My first listening in nearly one week....


Back to school?


----------



## senza sordino

Joe B said:


> Back to school?


No, I took a break from music, I have been reading more, I visited my parents one day and I went for a long bike ride another day. School resumes the day after Labour Day. One more week to go.


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGE
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Berliner Saxophon Quartett

_CPO_


----------



## 13hm13

Tapiola Sinfonietta/Mario Venzago
Bruckner 0, 1
2-cd


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel - Sonatas & Trios

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Frank Braley (piano)

Piano Trio in A minor
Sonata for Violin & Cello
Violin Sonata in A minor 'Sonate posthume'
Violin Sonata in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Youth Symphonies

Freiburger Barockorchester, Gottfried von der Goltz

Contredanse, K609 No. 1
Contredanse, K609 No. 2
Contredanse, K609 No. 3
Contredanse, K609 No. 4
Contredanse, K609 No. 5
Symphony in F major, KAnh. 223 (K19a)
Symphony No. 1 in E flat major, K16
Symphony No. 4 in D major, K19
Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, K22
Symphony No. 7a in G major, K.Anh. 221 (K45a) 'Alte Lambacher'


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Ascanio - Ballet: Andromaque

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Jun Märkl


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi

Avi Avital (mandolin), with Mahan Esfahani & Ophira Zakai, with Juan Diego Flórez (tenor)

Venice Baroque Orchestra

La biondina in gondoleta
Concerto for Lute and 2 Violins in D major, RV 93
Concerto in C major for mandolin/lute, RV425
Concerto, Op. 3 No. 6 'Con Violino Solo obligato', RV 356
Flautino Concerto in C major, RV443
The Four Seasons: Summer, RV315
Trio Sonata for Violin, Lute and Basso Continuo in C major, RV


----------



## adriesba

*Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps*

Edward van Beinum
Concertgebouw Orchestra
1946

from this box:










This is the oldest _Le Sacre_ recording in the set. Overall, it's a good performance, very energetic and exciting. It does seem to lack individuality, though it is difficult to judge properly considering the sound quality is not the greatest.


----------



## Rogerx

Bontempo : reqiuem

Michel Brodard (bass), Liliana Bizineche-Eisinger (mezzo-soprano), Reinaldo Macias (tenor), Angela Maria Blasi (soprano), Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Fundation, Lisboa (lead vocals)
Gulbenkian Orchestra, Chorus of the Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon
Michel Corboz
Recorded: 1994-06-16
Recording Venue: 14-16th June 1994. Auditorium of the Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon.

Suppé: Requiem

Luis Rodrigues (bass), Elizabete Matos (soprano), Mirjam Kalin (vocals), Aquiles Machado (tenor), Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Fundation, Lisboa (lead vocals)
Gulbenkian Orchestra, Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon
Michel Corboz
Recorded: 1997-03-01
Recording Venue: March 1997. Recorded live; Lisbon, Gulbenkian Foundation.


----------



## Shosty

Mélanie Bonis: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2, Soir et matin, for violin, cello & piano, Op. 76

Mozart Piano Quartet

After a few days of not being able to listen to music, this was a welcome and lovely return for me.


----------



## HenryPenfold

13hm13 said:


> Tapiola Sinfonietta/Mario Venzago
> Bruckner 0, 1
> 2-cd
> 
> View attachment 142257


I bought these as they were released and was thrilled each time. Looking back, the approach works better with the early symphonies than the later ones. It's Bruckner Jim, but not as we know it!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 6

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Piano Sonata No. 11 in B flat major, Hob.XVI:2
Piano Sonata No. 34 in D major, Hob.XVI:33
Piano Sonata No. 35 in A flat major, Hob.XVI:43
Piano Sonata No. 36 in C major, Hob.XVI:21
Piano Sonata No. 43 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:28


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arcangelo Corelli*: Concerti Grossi, op.6. Trevor Pinnock, the English Concert

New acquisition. I don't think I like it quite as much as the Nicholas McGegan/Philharmonia Baroque recording on HM.


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> *Arcangelo Corelli*: Concerti Grossi, op.6. Trevor Pinnock, the English Concert
> 
> New acquisition. I don't think I like it quite as much as the Nicholas McGegan/Philharmonia Baroque recording on HM.


Give it time


----------



## flamencosketches

HenryPenfold said:


> Give it time


Will do. I meant to note something about first impressions and how they are sometimes not to be trusted... but it's early in the morning here and it slipped my mind.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> Will do. I meant to note something about first impressions and how they are sometimes not to be trusted... but it's early in the morning here and it slipped my mind.


Well your first impression may be right for you,only time will tell.I like these recordings.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Any good? I've never really associated Barenboim with Chopin somehow.


I know what you mean but I think it is very good, actually. It is recognisably Chopin but is also quite distinctive - a little stronger than some Chopin specialists might do.


----------



## Malx

The second disc of this Bellini opera which has proved to be a great new discovery for me with superb singing from Sills and Baker.


----------



## Enthusiast

Itullian said:


> This recording blows me away every time i listen to it.


I've never heard that one but do know that critics generally prefer it to his Vienna recording. I must try to find a copy.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1053-1052 & 1054


----------



## elgar's ghost

The final instalment of my opera mini-binge today.

_Z mrtvého domu_ [_From the House of the Dead_] - opera in three acts [Libretto: Leoš Janáček, after the novel _Notes from the House of the Dead_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky] (1927-28 inc.):










_Ognenny angel_ [_The Fiery Angel_] - opera in five acts op.37 [Libretto: Sergei Prokofiev, after the novel by Valeri Bryusov] (1919-27):


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Cello Concertos

Alban Gerhardt (cello)

WDR Sinfonieorchester, Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> Well your first impression may be right for you,only time will tell.I like these recordings.


Well, I've arrived at the opinion that this is major repertoire and it wouldn't hurt to have a variety of different interpretations in my library.  I may have to look out for that one.

Now playing:










*Karlheinz Stockhausen*: Grüppen. Arturo Tamayo, Péter Eötvös, Jacques Mercier, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln

This music is a nonstop explosion of color. I like it.


----------



## sonance

Bohuslav Martinů (1890 - 1959)
- Violin Concerto no. 2 (1943)
- Symphony no. 1 (1942)
Lorenzo Gatto, violin; National Orchestra of Belgium/Walter Weller (fuga libera)










It's such a pity that the late Walter Weller couldn't record the whole cycle of symphonies.


----------



## Joe B

Robert Taylor leading the Taylor Festival Choir in Sir James MacMillan's "Mass":


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit with the Orlando Consort. A year or two ago I didn't see the point in listening to medieval music, but now I really like it  I have evolved into something beyond my wildest imagination!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Orlando Gibbons*: Music for Harpsichord & Virginals. James Johnstone

Gibbons was the greatest composer to ever live, if you were to ask Glenn Gould. I'm glad to finally have some of his music. The instruments Johnstone uses sound really good! Highly recommended!


----------



## sonance

Luboš Fišer (1935 - 1999)
- Complete Piano Sonatas
Zuzana Šimurdová (grand piano)


----------



## Joe B

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit with the Orlando Consort. A year or two ago I didn't see the point in listening to medieval music, but now I really like it  *I have evolved into something beyond my wildest imagination!*


Excellent!
I'm sure most of us have gone through, or are going through, something very similar. When I first started listening to classical music I consumed a steady diet of symphonies. It took a couple of decades for me to enjoy art song and choral works. Extending the metaphor, there are still genres which I am slowly developing a taste for. My difficulty is that I tend to enjoy my 'comfort foods' a little to much, which doesn't give me the time to explore other possibilities.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Moszkowski's _Violin Concerto_ is a most beautiful work from a most interesting composer, one tormented by ill health. Late in his career, he stopped taking composition pupils because "they wanted to write like artistic madmen such as Scriabin, Schoenberg, Debussy, Satie ..."


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 & Finzi: Clarinet Concerto

Michael Collins (clarinet), Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## sbmonty

Péteris Vasks. A composer new to me, but recommended from a different thread.


----------



## Elvis

*Josquin: Adieu Mes Amours

Dulces Exuviae, Bor Zuljan, Romain Bockler*

A composer admired by his contemporaries, Josquin Desprez (ca 1450-1521) was a solitary artist who sublimated in his chansons the melancholy character and the elegance emblematic of the Renaissance. For their first recording, Dulces Exuviae explore the intimacy of these chansons in a fresh light: the sweet melodies are embellished by ornaments and accompanied on the lute, leaving ample room for improvisation, and thus allowing music to come out all the more alive, delicate and filled with emotion.


----------



## Elvis

flamencosketches said:


> *Arcangelo Corelli*: Concerti Grossi, op.6. Trevor Pinnock, the English Concert
> 
> New acquisition. I don't think I like it quite as much as the Nicholas McGegan/Philharmonia Baroque recording on HM.


Agree with @henrypenfold - give it time - if after a couple of listens you still have reservations try this one -









*Corelli: Concerti grossi, Op. 6 Nos. 1-6

Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi*

Here's a sample of what to expect -


----------



## Elvis

Manxfeeder said:


> *I think Knorf has started a spontaneous Xenakis listening party.* :tiphat:


It's as if Knorf morphed into Dick Clark - hosting a CM version of "American Bandstand" - and we're the self-conscious teenagers who listen to "Jonchaies" on the "Rate-A-Record" portion of the show and say -

"I really like it - I'll give it an "85" -It's got a good beat - and you can dance to it".

And now a word from "Clearasil" our sponsor...









Link to "Rate-A-Record" clip -


----------



## flamencosketches

Elvis said:


> Agree with @henrypenfold - give it time - if after a couple of listens you still have reservations try this one -
> 
> View attachment 142274
> 
> 
> *Corelli: Concerti grossi, Op. 6 Nos. 1-6
> 
> Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi*
> 
> Here's a sample of what to expect -


Sounds great; I'd expect no less from Biondi. Thanks for the rec, King.


----------



## millionrainbows

Fugal said:


> Holliger's String Quartet might be a contender for one of the ugliest pieces of "music" ever written...yet, somehow *its very abrasiveness* *is compelling!* I remember when the LP first came out and a reviewer wrote, "At first, I thought the stylus had fallen out and the cartridge body was scraping the surface." Not an inaccurate account. There is very little in the way of traditional playing--mostly a bewildering array of squeaks, scratches, scrapes, smacks...you name it. *I don't like vocal music,* so I always skip "The Four Seasons." The Chaconne is slightly less abrasive than the Quartet.


Heinz Holliger as composer: String Quartet; Die Jahrezeiten (The Four Seasons); Chaconne für Violoncello solo. Recorded 1977 and 1979. Obviously, Holliger is exploring pure sound in both the String Quartet and the Chaconne.

I don't hear his String Quartet as 'abrasive;' I just hear it as pure sound. It's not that loud; in fact, the last part is so quiet as to be almost inaudible. How that could be described as "abrasive" is simply inaccurate.



> I remember when the LP first came out and a reviewer wrote, "At first, I thought the stylus had fallen out and the cartridge body was scraping the surface." *Not an inaccurate account.*


I think that's very inaccurate, as well as dismissive. Who would repeat such a description of a piece they find "compelling?"



> There is very little in the way of traditional playing--mostly *a bewildering array of squeaks, scratches, scrapes, smacks...you name it.*


A very off-the-wall dismissal. If it's "bewildering" to the writer, he/she is obviously not willing or able to approach this music as valid art. 
I'm not convinced that this is music is "compelling" to the reviewer, and I get a sense that this is simply a put-down in disguise. Why did they review it?

I like the recording, and the works, and have the CD issue of it. Die Jahrezeiten is a nice work for chorus. The "I don't like vocal music" is telling; such generalizations give me pause for skepticism as regards the experience of the writer.


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> Heinz Holliger as composer: String Quartet; Die Jahrezeiten (The Four Seasons); Chaconne für Violoncello solo. Recorded 1977 and 1979. Obviously, Holliger is exploring pure sound in both the String Quartet and the Chaconne.
> 
> I don't hear his String Quartet as 'abrasive;' I just hear it as pure sound. It's not that loud; in fact, the last part is so quiet as to be almost inaudible. How that could be described as "abrasive" is simply inaccurate.
> 
> I think that's very inaccurate, as well as dismissive. Who would repeat such a description of a piece they find "compelling?"
> 
> A very off-the-wall dismissal. I'm not convinced that this is music is "compelling" to the reviewer, and I get a sense that this is simply a put-down in disguise. Why review it?
> 
> I like the recording, and the works, and have the CD issue of it. Die Jahrezeiten is a nice work for chorus. The "I don't like vocal music" is telling; such generalization give me pause for skepticism as regards the experience of the writer.


Cmon, man. The guy said he liked it. What more do you want? You want him to hear it exactly the way you do? In any case, his comments prompted at least one user (me) to go out and order the CD where I probably wouldn't have otherwise.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Tomo Keller
Jan Lisiecki (piano)
Recorded: 2018-12-06
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


----------



## flamencosketches

*Steve Reich*: Electric Counterpoint. Pat Metheny, guitars (live and prerecorded)

I used to make music like this with my electric guitar and loop pedals. I might have to break out my gear and give it a shot later today. I only really play acoustic anymore.


----------



## Elvis

*Doyen: Music From France

Jean Doyen (piano)*

Jean Doyen is perhaps the archetypal French pianist. Taught by Louis Diemer and Marguerite Long, he went on to become the second longest serving piano professor in the Paris Conservatoire's history and largely dedicated his career to his homeland. In addition, his repertoire centered on the French classics, with Chopin also taking pride of place. His early recordings reveal a spectacular technique coupled with generous musicality and expression - it's no wonder he was chosen for this premiere recording of Ravel's 'Gaspard de la nuit'. His Chopin Op 2 Variations and the complete Book 1 of Debussy's Images are also recording firsts, but for sheer virtuoso exhilaration, his rare Sonabel album of Chabrier's Espana is hard to beat. Surprisingly, none of these marvelous performances have previously been reissued.

List of composers and compositions -

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8631276--doyen-music-from-france#related


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Sir Arnold Bax, Symphonies 1 & 3. I have longed to hear these for quite a while...so, what keeps me from them? Well, ofttimes I listen to Bax he becomes all I want to hear; his soundscape is like no other composer's I'm aware of. It's a peculiar place, 'peopled' by things seen and unseen, sometimes merely felt, heard and (esp. these days, sadly), unheeded... (Were he alive today, his voice would be among the loudest in expressing concerns about Global Warming and its effect on the Natural and Faerie Realms, among other worlds he depicts). His is a landscape I have to summon the courage to enter, yet leave only with regret...I should read some of Bax's poetry - suspect it would reveal more about what's transpiring in his music.


----------



## millionrainbows

This is the best version of Boulez' Sonatine for flute & piano ever. Somehow less violent and more nuanced, more musical. "Interpolation, Mobile for Flute (1,2, and 3) is here overdubbed by Gazzelloni.
The Maderna Oboe Concerto is simply magnificent. Lots of percussion, well-recorded.
Like wise, The Nono piece for flute, strings, and percussion, Y su sangre ya viene cantado, which is based on a poem by Lorca: "When I die, bury me in the arena under the sand with my guitar..." Sounds like a good way to go!
The Berio piece, Serenade I for flute and 14 instruments, is likewise a tour-de-force for Gazzelloni's virtuosity.


----------



## Jacck

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Sir Arnold Bax, Symphonies 1 & 3. I have longed to hear these for quite a while...so, what keeps me from them? Well, ofttimes I listen to Bax he becomes all I want to hear; his soundscape is like no other composer's I'm aware of. It's a peculiar place, 'peopled' by things seen and unseen, sometimes merely felt, heard and (esp. these days, sadly), unheeded... (Were he alive today, his voice would be among the loudest in expressing concerns about Global Warming and its effect on the Natural and Faerie Realms, among other worlds he depicts). His is a landscape I have to summon the courage to enter, yet leave only with regret...I should read some of Bax's poetry - suspect it would reveal more about what's transpiring in his music


I associate Bax with Salvador Dalí. I dont know why, but something in his music reminds me of the bizarre landscapes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> I bought these as they were released and was thrilled each time. Looking back, the approach works better with the early symphonies than the later ones. It's Bruckner Jim, but not as we know it!


I'm going to have to check that out. I'm listening to the 1st on Spotify.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 4 in C Minor, Op. 44 & Introduction et Rondo capriccioso, Op. 28 - Debussy: Rhapsodies - Fauré: Ballade in F-Sharp Major, Op. 19

Leonard Bernstein, Zino Francescatti (violin), Robert Casadesus (piano), Stanley Drucker (clarinet), Sigurd Rascher 
(saxophone)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Vasks

*Nicolai - Overture to "Die Heimkehr des Verbannten" (Rickenbacher/Virgin)
Brahms - Piano Quintet, Op. 34 (Allegri Qrt+Campbell/Cala)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142287


*Hildegard von Bingen*

Canticles of Ecstasy

Sequentia

1994


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 3 - Paul Lewis, BBC SO, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## Enthusiast

millionrainbows said:


> Heinz Holliger as composer: String Quartet; Die Jahrezeiten (The Four Seasons); Chaconne für Violoncello solo. Recorded 1977 and 1979. Obviously, Holliger is exploring pure sound in both the String Quartet and the Chaconne.
> 
> I don't hear his String Quartet as 'abrasive;' I just hear it as pure sound. It's not that loud; in fact, the last part is so quiet as to be almost inaudible. How that could be described as "abrasive" is simply inaccurate.
> 
> I think that's very inaccurate, as well as dismissive. Who would repeat such a description of a piece they find "compelling?"
> 
> A very off-the-wall dismissal. If it's "bewildering" to the writer, he/she is obviously not willing or able to approach this music as valid art.
> I'm not convinced that this is music is "compelling" to the reviewer, and I get a sense that this is simply a put-down in disguise. Why did they review it?
> 
> I like the recording, and the works, and have the CD issue of it. Die Jahrezeiten is a nice work for chorus. The "I don't like vocal music" is telling; such generalizations give me pause for skepticism as regards the experience of the writer.


I spotted that but let it go. I'm glad someone reacted, though. It was an extraordinary take on the music in question.


----------



## Itullian

Beautifully done


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's music had a Czech flavour for a few hours.

I have come to love Dvorak's tone poems. At first I found them a little dull and thought that they must have come from a time when Dvorak's powers and inventiveness was waning. But discovering the Chalabala recordings cured me of that. Then I was able to enjoy Harnoncourt's affectionate take on them as well. How was it I once found them dull? 









No such trouble with Ma Vlast. And I think I like Harnoncourt's wonderful recording as much as any that I know (Ancerl, Kubelik etc):









Then two Czech piano concertos (Dvorak and Martinu) - I thought to play the excellent Aimard/Harnoncourt recording of the Dvorak but went for this one, partly to get the Martinu as well:









Then came volume 2 of the lively Cremona Beethoven quartets (quartets 8 and 12)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Ravel, Andrei, Simon & Concerto Pour Piano À La Main Gauche plus Gaspard De La Nuit! * One of the best concerts for left hand out there. Clear suggestion.


----------



## MohammadAabrun

Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6


----------



## Joe B

MohammadAabrun said:


> View attachment 142293
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Jacck said:


> I associate Bax with Salvador Dalí. I dont know why, but something in his music reminds me of the bizarre landscapes.


Interesting; both artists offer compelling landscapes, that's for sure. To me, Dalí's are visionary; they seem evidence of the breadth and depth of human imagination and of our ability to create worlds; Bax's often seem to me like glimpses of a real world previously forbidden to the human eye/ear. He is a story teller. On repeated listening, so enveloping, so overwhelming to me is his music that other composers' work seems irrelevant if not frivolous... Certainly, if I had to pick one composer who spoke to me the most intimately, it would be Bax.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 69a, 35, and 137
Katharine Fuge, Robin Tyson, Christoph Genz, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

The Bach Cantatas pilgrimage continues. Cantatas for the 12th Sunday after Trinity.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bruckner 9 from the Maazel set. I still find it a little distant and cold (and perhaps even slick) but also very beautiful.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.5

There are moments of great beauty and excitement,I think about investigating a few recordings with von Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Itullian

96, 98, 102


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Weber: Symphonies 1 & 2. Georgiadis, Queensland Philharmonic. For Saturday Symphony. Delightful and well performed.










Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 1,5,7, 11 Diogenes Quartet. Wonderful performances. Recommended.










Schubert: Symphony No. 9. Abbado, Chamber Orchestra of Europe. A favourite performance of this.










Mozart: Violin Concertos 1-5. Julia Fischer, Kreizberg, Netherlands Chamber Orchestra. Lovely performances. The violin tone is on the cool side, Fischer wrote her own cadenzas for some concertos. The orchestra is exceptionally good. Recommended.










Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 1-3. Chiarascuro Quartet.Insightful HIP performance. Recommended.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Giacomo Puccini*: Arias from Manon Lescaut, Madama Butterfly, La Bohème, & Il Trittico. Maria Callas, Tullio Serafin, Philharmonia Orchestra

This is an amazing CD, 10/10, would recommend to anybody-and this is coming from a guy who usually has very little patience for Italian opera.


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: Concertos for Horn and Orchestra No. 3, K. 447, and No. 2, K. 417 (both in E-flat major)
William Purvis
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Terry Riley - In C *

This is a really famous piece but I've never actually listened to it until now. I'm quite blown away. Very hypnotic.


----------



## Guest




----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Bourdon said:


> *Bruckner*
> 
> Symphony No.5
> 
> There are moments of great beauty and excitement,I think about investigating a few recordings with von Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orchestra.


I've really tried to give Bruckner 5 a chance and it still makes no sense to me. It's like all the Bruckner cliches and things people who dislike Bruckner complain about (long-winded, unmemorable material repeated _ad nauseum_, disjointed and awkward structure) all apply to B5 to my ears. Yet so many others see its grandeur and beauty while I'm just left scratching my head going 'what?'. I wish I could finally crack the code.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> *Bruckner*
> 
> Symphony No.5
> 
> There are moments of great beauty and excitement,I think about investigating a few recordings with von Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orchestra.


Totally agree. This performance totally unknown to me until about a month ago when I bagged a cheap second hand copy on Amazon UK


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Concertos for Harpsichord and Strings*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That's how I feel when I listen to anything conducted by Maximianno Cobra.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Manxfeeder said:


> That's how I feel when I listen to anything conducted by Maximianno Cobra.


What a guy. My current theory is he's addicted to painkillers and constantly nodding off, so he thinks his orchestras are going at normal speed.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Sibelius 2
Minnesota Orchestra, Vanska

Having to listen on an iPhone via a cheap Bluetooth speaker. Doesn't sound too bad. This set is really growing on me. Amazing timpani. Does anyone know who it is? Is it Gene Krupa?


----------



## Rambler

*Ofra Harnoy: Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme, Offenbach Cello Concerto, Saint-Saens Cello Concerto No. 1* on RCA









We have the Victoria Symphony Orchestra conducted by Paul Freeman in the Tchaikovsky and Saint-Saens, and the Cincinatti Symphony Orchestra conducted by Erich Kunzel in the Offenbach.

None of these composers are exactly favourites of mine, but this is still a pleasing CD.

All this repertoire represents a more classical aspect rather than typical romantic. Particularly in the Tchaikovsky - rather an antidote to the Tchaikovsky found in the symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 2
*

I'm curious if I can hear Jacck's Dali-inspired bizarre landscapes in this. Or at least a melted watch.


----------



## Itullian

2 & 4
Fantastic sound


----------



## Elvis

HenryPenfold said:


> Sibelius 2
> Minnesota Orchestra, Vanska
> 
> Having to listen on an iPhone via a cheap Bluetooth speaker. Doesn't sound too bad. This set is really growing on me. *Amazing timpani. Does anyone know who it is? Is it Gene Krupa?*


It was actually Sheila E - One of the best known of Prince's drummers, and a great percussionist from a famous percussion family, the Escovedos.

In this clip she's playing the Sibelius 2 drum solo - "Solo de bateria com a Orquestra" - that usually gets cut out by most conductors - but Vanska - who is so eccentric that he makes Satie look like Haydn - restored it for the "expanded edition" recording.


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Two Rhapsodies Op. 79 & Piano Pieces Op 117 - 119* Radu Lupu on Decca









Some favourite Brahms here. Late Brahms piano music is surely one of the pinnacles of the 19th century piano repertoire. I've always loved it's dark hues, serious tone and intimate nature.


----------



## Elvis

Malx said:


> Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 3 - Paul Lewis, BBC SO, Jiri Belohlavek.


I thought that this was superb - so much so that I ordered this - Hope you enjoyed it as much as I did.









*Paul Lewis

Beethoven: Für Elise and Bagatelles Opp. 33, 119 & 126*

It's about six months down the line in my listening project.


----------



## Colin M

Chausson Poeme for violin and orchestra op. 25 Letonja, Germany Symphony Orchestra of Berlin Faust (violin)

Off a great collection called Paris 1900 from Resonances. The pensive never leaves the front of the stage despite being pulled by engaging to go to expansive. A wonderfully under appreciated masterpiece.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bax, Symphony No. 2
> *
> 
> I'm curious if I can hear Jacck's Dali-inspired bizarre landscapes in this. Or at least a melted watch.
> 
> View attachment 142299


I was thinking the same thing; maybe I ought to bust out that disc. I have it along with two others from the Naxos Bax series.

Current listening:










*Elliott Carter*: Piano Concerto. Jacob Lateiner, Erich Leinsdorf, Boston Symphony Orchestra

I used to find Carter's music abrasive but now it sounds so musical to me; it's the same kind of feeling I get listening to Haydn. Like beautiful scenes unfolding before my eyes from the end of a paintbrush. In addition to his masterful collages of tone colors, I love Carter's freewheeling sense of rhythm. It reminds me of a waterfall.


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> Totally agree. This performance totally unknown to me until about a month ago when I bagged a cheap second hand copy on Amazon UK


 It is surprising how different reactions are to Bruckner's symphonies.
The Fifth and Sixth Symphony are not my favorites but I have no way of experiencing what GucciManeIsTheNewWeber describes.
So many negative comments have been written about Bruckner, a Boa contrictor, all the symphonies are more or less the same as I rank Bruckner higher than Mahler and certainly it often gives me a feeling of bliss and ultimate joy.


----------



## Bourdon

Rambler said:


> *Brahms: Two Rhapsodies Op. 79 & Piano Pieces Op 117 - 119* Radu Lupu on Decca
> 
> View attachment 142303
> 
> 
> Some favourite Brahms here. Late Brahms piano music is surely one of the pinnacles of the 19th century piano repertoire. I've always loved it's dark hues, serious tone and intimate nature.


Great Brahms playing !


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> That's how I feel when I listen to anything conducted by Maximianno Cobra.


You are to intimate,old boy


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*George Enescu - Symphony No. 3*
Gennady Rozhdostvensky/BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Leeds Festival Chorus

Spending a Sunday afternoon with a symphony that is new to me. This is fantastic music - mercurial, colorful, and sprawling. I ought to hear more from Enescu.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Mozart*

Piano Concerto No. 5, No. 6, and No. 7 (for three pianos, arranged for two pianos)

Murray Perahia, English Chamber Orchestra, w/Radu Lupu (No. 7)

Just got this set and am starting to go through it now. I forgot how fun these early works are, particularly No. 5, which was a piece Mozart played at many concerts. Very enjoyable listening on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142309


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Orchestra in D minor
Concerto for Violin and String Orchestra in D minor

Gidon Kremer, violin
Martha Argerich, piano
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

1989


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leonard Bernstein*: Mass. Leonard Bernstein, Norman Scribner Choir, Berkshire Boys' Choir, uncredited orchestra, many soloists including Alan Titus in the lead role

What a piece! Definitely not up everyone's alley, I'm sure, but it's original if nothing else. In a weird way it does work as a sacred piece. It was even performed in the Vatican once, albeit in a cut (read: neutered) version.


----------



## premont

Manxfeeder said:


> That's how I feel when I listen to anything conducted by Maximianno Cobra.


I think it's rather ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142311


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, op. 40
Capriccio brilliant, op. 22

London Mozart Players
Howard Shelley, conductor/piano

1993


----------



## Guest

CD No.2: Concerto 4,5, and the Sinfonia Concertante.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## 13hm13

You have to be in the mood .... but compositions like this satisfy in a different way ....









SOFIA GUBAIDULINA
ELSBETH MOSER, BORIS PERGAMENSCHIKOW, MÜNCHENER KAMMERORCHESTER, CHRISTOPH POPPEN


----------



## 13hm13

Alexander Slobodyanik: Fantasias


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Riccardo Chailly

Perhaps not quite my favorite, that would be Stan's I think, but very good, and very powerful.


----------



## Rogerx

Field Complete Piano Music, Vol. 3

Pietro Spada (piano)


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: _The Bard_, Op. 64, _Tapiola_, Op. 112
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu

For me, Okko Kamu is the greatest living Sibelius conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Cello Sonatas

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Francesco Piemontesi (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Carolyn Sampson (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Rogerx

*Amilcare Ponchielli ( 31 augustus 1834 - 16 januari 1886)*



Ponchielli: La Gioconda

Anita Cerquetti (La Gioconda), Giulietta Simionato (Laura), Mario del Monaco (Enzo), Ettore Bastianini (Barnaba), Franca Sacchi (La Cieca), Giorgio Giorgetti (Zuàne), Athos Cesarini (Isèpo), Cesare Siepi (Alvise)

Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
Gianandrea Gavazzeni
Recorded: 1957-07
Recording Venue: Teatro Della Pergola, Florence


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> It is surprising how different reactions are to Bruckner's symphonies.
> The Fifth and Sixth Symphony are not my favorites but I have no way of experiencing what GucciManeIsTheNewWeber describes.
> So many negative comments have been written about Bruckner, a Boa contrictor, all the symphonies are more or less the same as I rank Bruckner higher than Mahler and certainly it often gives me a feeling of bliss and ultimate joy.


From the people I interact with, I know one or two who are not keen. Most are fans, but perhaps that's why I interact with them.

Symphony #5 has, over the years, moved up in my preference to the point where it is on a par with 3 and only just behind 8.

Today my preference is, 8, 3/5, 9, 4, 7, 6, 2, 1, 00, 0


----------



## Shosty

Returning to my exploration of Rouse's music with this recording:









Christopher Rouse - Flute Concerto, Symphony No. 2, Rapture

Sharon Bezaly (flute), Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Alan Gilbert

Currently on the fantastic Flute concerto, one of Rouse's "death cycle" compositions. To my ears it's an essentially sad and melancholic piece, but utterly beautiful.


----------



## Bourdon

*Desprez*

Missa Pange Lingua & Motets


----------



## Malx

The Piano is king in this mornings discs.

Thomas Larcher, What Becomes & A Padmore Cycle* - Tamara Stefanovich (piano), Mark Padmore (tenor)*, Thomas Larcher (piano)*.

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 4 - Paul Lewis, BBC SO, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Secular Cantatas BWV 30a & 207


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - various chamber works and orchestral works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Quintet in A op.14 (1855):










_Tarantelle_ in A-minor for flute, clarinet and orchestra op.6, arr. for flute, clarinet and piano (1857):










Piano Concerto no.1 in D op.17 (1858):










Violin Concerto no.1 in A op.20 (1859):










_Suite_ for cello and piano op.16 (1862):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Four Ballades

Lars Vogt (piano)

Royal Northern Sinfonia


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> Secular Cantatas BWV 30a & 207


That box looks nice. I was bidding on a copy of the DHM Leonhardt box set on eBay recently and I was so close to winning, but I got sniped in the last 30 seconds and my computer froze up on me just as I was trying to set a higher bid.  I'm trying not to think about it anymore... :lol:


----------



## Malx

Sticking with the piano:

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 28 Op101 - Emil Gilels.

Motherland - Khatia Buniatishvili.


----------



## sonance

Prague String Quartets
- Luboš Fišer (1935 - 1999): String Quartet (1986)
- Sylvie Bodorová (* 1954): "Shofarot". String Quartet no. 4 (2000)
- Otmar Mácha (1922 - 2006): String Quartet no. 2 (1987)
- Zdeněk Lukáš (1928 - 2007): String Quartet no. 4 (1987)
Jupiter Quartet (arco diva)










Review:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2003/Oct03/Prague_String_Quartetsarcojw.htm


----------



## Rogerx

Kuhlau: String Quartet & Piano Quartet No. 3

Andreas Meyer-Hermann (piano)

eSBe String Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> That box looks nice. I was bidding on a copy of the DHM Leonhardt box set on eBay recently and I was so close to winning, but I got sniped in the last 30 seconds and my computer froze up on me just as I was trying to set a higher bid.  I'm trying not to think about it anymore... :lol:


Bad luck, it is a very fine box with exquisite music


----------



## Elvis

Knorf said:


> *For me, Okko Kamu is the greatest living Sibelius conductor.*


Totally agree - Definitely "Top Five" - coming in at a rock-solid eighth - maybe ninth place.


----------



## Elvis

*Johannes de Lymburgia: Gaude Felix Padua

Le Miroir de Musique, Baptiste Romain*

"Born around 1380 in the Duchy of Limburg, possibly in the little town of the same name, Johannes de Limburgia was active for a long time in Liège, then in Italy. We have evidence of his presence in Vicenza between 1431 and 1436, and several of his works refer explicitly to Vicenza, as well as to Venice and Padua, demonstrating a strong connection with northern Italy, where his music was compiled.

His output - more than 45 works - is contained in three large manuscripts from the first half of the fifteenth century, alongside music by other composers from north of the Alps, such as Johannes Ciconia and Guillaume Dufay. Though only sacred music by Limburgia has survived, it is richly varied, reflecting both the consistency of the Franco-Flemish style and the composer's own inventive taste for harmonic and melodic experimentation."


----------



## Elvis

*Serge Koussevitzky

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Serge Koussevitzky*


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Scriabin: Miroirs

Andrew Tyson (piano)

Ravel: Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: La Vallee des Cloches (Miroirs No. 5)
Ravel: Noctuelles (Miroirs No. 1)
Ravel: Oiseaux tristes (Miroirs No. 2)
Ravel: Une barque sur l'océan (Miroirs No. 3)
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 3 in F sharp minor, Op. 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 10, Op. 70


----------



## sonance

Zdeněk Lukáš (1928 - 2007)
- Concerto for Viola and Orchestra (1983)
- Divertimento for Violin and Viola (1973)
- Meditation for Viola and Piano (1975)
coupled with
Jiří Jaroch (1920 - 1986)
- Fantasy for Viola and Orchestra (1966)
Karel Špelina, viola; Antonín Novák, violin; Josef Hála, piano; Plzeň Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vít Micka (concerto) resp. Bohumír Liška (fantasy) (arco diva)










Review:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/May07/Lukas_Spelina_up00902.htm


----------



## sbmonty

Rued Langgaard: String Quartet No. 2, BVN 145


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Sonata No. 1 in G minor for Solo Violin, BWV 1001
Sonata No. 2 in A minor for Solo Violin, BWV 1003
Sonata No. 3 in C major for Solo Violin, BWV 1005
Partita No. 1 in B minor for Solo Violin, BWV 1002
Partita No. 2 in D minor for Solo Violin, BWV 1004
Partita No. 3 in E major for Solo Violin, BWV 1006_
[Rec. 2018]







Violin: Giuliano Carmignola

I have to say this was quite possibly the biggest disappointment I've had in recent memory. I had only really heard Carmignola's Vivaldi Four Seasons disc which I found quite revelatory. It was totally unique in so many ways. Perhaps I got my expectations up a little high when I saw this disc and I expected he would bring that same spirit to these Bach works and blow the cobwebs off them so to speak, but instead they are really just rather slow, heavy and plain. Kind of regret spending the money on this one.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 39 & 41

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

I couldn't find a picture of the right album, but this one is close enough that you get the idea.


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 1 in D major, "Titan"_
[Rec. 1990]

_Symphony No. 2 in C minor, "Resurrection"_
[Rec. 1986]

_Symphony No. 5 in C sharp minor_
[Rec. 1985]







Soloists: Brigitte Fassbaender (mez), Rosalind Plowright (sop) (Symphony 2)
Conductor: Giuseppe Sinopoli
Orchestra: Philharmonia Orchestra, Philharmonia Chorus London

Revisiting this cycle after over a decade. I would still say it's certainly very personal (to Sinopoli) and I wouldn't recommend any of these recordings as the only Mahler to own or as reference recordings. I don't find Symphony 1 or 5 very successful. To much taffy pulling with the tempos that shouldn't be there. Symphony 2 isn't as bad, although the 1st movement feels forced. Definitely interesting to revisit and I will continue working my way through it this week.


----------



## Enthusiast

So far today ...

I started sanely enough with Josquin Despres:









And then went on to quite a lot of modern British music. Maxwell Davis's environmental work, Black Pentacost:









was followed by some great Birtwistle, including his Antiphonies (one of my favourite contemporary piano concertos):









And I have just finished a nice selection of Julian Anderson's works:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 24, 25, 26, 27 & 28 ( Digital set)
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Bavarian RSO, Lorin Maazel.

Having seen a number of references to this set over the last week or so I have decided it is time to revisit it. This is a set I have a 'soft' spot for having had it as a set of CDRs I burnt from a 320 kbps MP3 download I got not long after the release for a very cheap £7.99. I have since lost the download files but of course still have access to the discs.
I have never mentioned them on the forum as I believed them to be almost universally disparaged. I have always enjoyed them, generally I would describe Maazel's take on the symphonies as considered, respectfully viewed through a 'soft' filter underplaying the brillance of the brass somewhat. Not everyones taste in Bruckner but imo considerably better than another box of predictible middle of the road run throughs.


----------



## Vasks

*C. Porter - Overture to "Kiss Me, Kate" (McGlinn/EMI CD)
Gershwin - "I Got Rhythm" Variations (Wild/ RCA LP)
Antheil - A Jazz Symphony (Rose/BMOP CD)
Copland - Piano Concerto (composer/Columbia LP)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142341


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Sonata in B flat major, D 960
Piano Sonata in A major, D 664

Klára Würtz, piano

2014


----------



## Malx

Edmund Rubbra, Symphony No 4 - BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox.

Rubbra's fourth Symphony written during the war years starts off in a manner which is indicative of the mood of those times but ends up with a more optimistic sounding finale.


----------



## Malx

Britten, Variations on a Theme by Frank Bridge - Philharmonia Orchestra, Karajan.

This is just fabulous, a mono recording from 1953 it may be but the music making shines through. I have it in a box of historical recordings I bought years back for next to nothing but I have also shown an image of an EMI release which includes the performance.


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 7
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Alan Gilbert


----------



## Knorf

By the way, I really think Okko Kamu is among the greatest Sibelius conductors of all time. His _Tapiola_ I linked yesterday in my view is possibly the most impressive ever recorded!


----------



## Enthusiast

And on to a British composer from a very different time ...

This is a lovely disc









Followed by disc 1 from this set


----------



## erudite

*Sibelius: Orchestral Songs
*
Soile Isokoski, soprano

_Var det en dröm_, Op. 37 is especially wonderful.
Up there with 4 Letzte Lieder, IMHO…


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

symphony No.6


----------



## Elvis

Late night listening -









*Liszt & Thalberg: Opera transcriptions & fantasies

Marc-André Hamelin *

Works

Liszt: Ernani '[Deuxième] Paraphrase de Concert', S432
Liszt: Hexaméron - Morceau de concert 'Grandes Variations de bravoure sur la marche des "Puritains" de Bellini', S365a
Liszt: Réminiscences de Norma, S394
Thalberg: Don Pasquale Fantasy, Op. 67
Thalberg: Fantasia on Moise, Op. 33


----------



## Coach G

Today and yesterday I loaded up the CD player with five by Eugene Ormandy and his fantastic Philadelphians:

1. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #3 "Polish"_; _Serenade for Strings_ from Sony box set: _Ormandy conducts Tchaikovsky_
2. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #4_; _Pohjola's Daughter_; _The Oceanides_, _Symphony #7_ from Sony box set: _Ormandy conducts Sibelius_
3. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #13_ (w/Tom Krause, bass vocals/The Male Chorus of the Mendelssohn Club) RCA records
4. *Richard Strauss*: _Also Sprach Zarathustra_; _Don Quixote_ (w/Lorne Munroe, cello & Carlton Cooley, viola, on Don Quixote) Sony Essential Classics
5. *Beethoven*: _Symphony #9 "Choral"_ (w/Lucine Amara, Lili Chookasian, John Alexander, John Macurdy, soloists/Mormon Tabernacle Choir), from the CBS _Great Performances _series, the ones that look like newspaper headlines...

(Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra)

I think of Ormandy sort of as an "old faithful" among conductors, not always the best recording but always good enough, solid, and respectable. On today's menu, we start with Tchaikovsky's _Symphony #3 "Polish"_, sometimes considered the weakest link among Tchaikovsky's six canonical symphonies, but well-crafted and still chock full of Tchaikovsky's seemingly endless supply of beautiful melodies. After a crisp Tchaikovsky _Serenade_, we move to the music of Sibelius which Ormandy handles in lush and lyrical terms (maybe too lush and lyrical for some people's taste). Next up, things get heavy with Shostakovich's _Symphony #13_, with poems by Yevtushenko; be it socialist propaganda, or a hymn to human rights disguised as socialist propaganda, Shostakovich brings forth a sound-spectacle. After Ormandy blows the roof off with Strauss' _Zarathustra_, to be followed by a well-measured _Don Quixote_, we end with Ormandy's very fine and lyrical version of Beethoven's _Symphony #9 "Choral"_; the first I ever owned back when I had it in LP form. Still a wonderful and underrated recording of Beethoven's _9th_ from a conductor not exactly known as great champion of Beethoven, or do I just want it to be so because it made such an impression on me in my formative years?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - various orchestral and chamber works part two for this evening.

Piano Trio no.1 in F op.18 (1863):










Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.22 (1868):
Piano Concerto no.3 in E-flat op.29 (1869):










_Introduction et rondo capriccioso_ in A-minor for violin and orchestra op.28 (1863):
_Marche héroïque_ in E-flat for orchestra op.34 (1871):










_Romance_ in D-flat for flute/violin and orchestra op.37, arr. for violin and piano (1871):
_Berceuse_ in B-flat for violin and piano op.38 (1871):


----------



## Malx

Hans Werner Henze, Symphonies Nos 2 & 3 - Berlin PO, Henze.

I was taken by surprise by the jazzy interjections towards the end of Symphony No 3, not in a bad way I just really didn't see/hear them coming. This is proving to be a very interesting set of Symphonies.


----------



## Rambler

*George Chadwick & Samuel Barber * Detroit Symphony Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Chandos









A fine disc of American music (although not that American sounding).

First we have George Chadwick' Symphony No. 3, in which I can't here a trace of an American accent. This is my only exposure to his music. Maybe not the most original work (sounds like a cross beween Dvorak and Brahms.) But it does bowl along quite effectively. Apparently Chadwick rather disagreed with Dvorak's expressed view that American music should look to native American and Black American music for sources.

Then we have three works by Samuel Barber, whose music I greatly enjoy. Of the major 20th century American composers he is perhaps the least American sounding.


----------



## AlexD

Brahms 3rd Berliner Philharmoniker conducted by Claudio Abbado


----------



## Malx

Possibly my fave Beethoven 9, certainly the one I've listened to most frequently since discovering it late in the day.


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Schumann*, Paul Coletti, Leslie Howard ‎- Music For Viola And Piano


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bridge: The Sea

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra
James Judd
Recorded: 08 - 09 Novemeber 2003
Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, UK

" I actually preferred this to Debussy's"


----------



## Chilham

Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major Op. 96 "American'"

Stamitz Quartet


----------



## senza sordino

All from Spotify today

This album was pointed out to me several weeks ago here on Current Listening, I have only now listened to it. I really enjoyed it. Conus, Weinberg and Arensky Violin Concerti









Glazunov Symphonies 4 and 7









Rachmaninoff and Chopin Cello Sonatas, Rachmaninoff Vocalise, Chopin 12 etudes Op 25 no 7, Chopin Introduction and Polonaise Brilliante









Weinberg Symphonies 2 and 21. I've seen this album posted here several times so I thought I would listen to it. I liked it, especially the second symphony for strings.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Süsser Trost, mein Jesus kömmt, BWV 151


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Knorf

Edited. Only thing to mention is that whatever little bit of arguing Elvis and I had is well patched, and we're chums again.

Also, may I complain about not having had anywhere near sufficient time to listen to music today?!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142366


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Variations on Mozart's "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" in F major, op. 66
Sonata No. 1 in F major, op. 5 no. 1
Sonata No. 2 in G minor, op. 5 no. 2
Variations on Handel's "See the Conqu'ring Hero comes" in G major, WoO 45
Sonata No. 3 in A major, op. 69
Variations on Mozart's "Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen" in E flat major, WoO 46
Sonata No. 4 in C major, op. 102 no. 1
Sonata No. 5 in D major, op. 102 no. 2

Jean-Guihen Queyras, violoncello
Alexander Melnikov, piano

2014


----------



## Joe B

Ethan Sperry leading the Portland State Chamber Choir in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.6 in F major, op.10 no.2. Wilhelm Kempff

Slowly, slowly working my way through the set. I never paid much attention to the early sonatas besides the Pathétique and the op.2 trio. This one is nice. I really like the Allegretto second movement, which seems to almost presage Schubert.


----------



## pmsummer

OCKEGHEM
_Requiem - Missa 'Mi-mi' - Missa Prolationum_
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital: Between Worlds

Avi Avital (mandolin)

trad.: Bučimiš
trad.: Hen Ferchetan
Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances for piano, Sz. 56, BB 68
Bloch, E: Baal Shem
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'
Falla: Siete Canciones populares españolas
Monti, V: Csárdás
Piazzólla: Fuga y Misterio
Ravel: Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera
Tsintsadze: Miniatures
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)


----------



## VitellioScarpia

It has been quite a while since I listened to these. I find this recording magnificent.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Arthur Grumiaux (violin), Herman Krebbers (violins), Heinz Holliger (oboe)

Les Solistes Romands, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Arpad Gerecz, Edo de Waart


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Schubert

Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Beethoven: Eroica Variations, Op. 35
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 16 in G major, Op. 31 No. 1
Schubert: 16 German Dances D783
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev & Shostakovich Violin Concertos No. 1

Maxim Vengerov (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Attila

Ruggero Raimondi (Attila), Sherrill Milnes (Ezio), Cristina Deutekom (Odabella), Carlo Bergonzi (Foresto), Ricardo Cassinelli (Uldino), Jules Bastin (Leone)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, The Ambrosian Singers, Finchley Children's Music Group, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Starting the day with these cantatas.


----------



## Shosty

Codex Chantilly - Music from 14th century France

Ensemble Organum, Marcel Peres

A selection of secular compositions in the Ars Subtillior style from a codex of polyphonic music from mid-fourteenth century France. There are some absolutely fantastic compositions here. My favorites are: Dieux gart (Guido), La harpe de mellodie (Senleches), Fumeux fume par fumee (Solage) and Adieu vos di (Anonymous).


----------



## Enthusiast

(I tried to post this yesterday evening but got the wrong thread. So here we go again.)

A treat for the end of my listening today: Kurtag's ...quasi una fantasia... ; Double Concerto and Messages Of The Late Miss R.V. Troussova from


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> (I tried to post this yesterday evening but got the wrong thread. So here we go again.)
> 
> A treat for the end of my listening today: Kurtag's ...quasi una fantasia... ; Double Concerto and Messages Of The Late Miss R.V. Troussova from
> 
> View attachment 142373


That's a fine set set,I have to relisten that soon.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - various orchestral and chamber works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

Cello Sonata no.1 in C-minor op.36 (1872):










_Le rouet d'Omphale_ [_The Spinning Wheel of Omphale_] - tone poem for orchestra op.31 (1872):
_Phaéton_ - tone poem for orchestra op.39 (1873):
_Danse macabre_ - tone poem for orchestra op.40 (1874):










Cello Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.33 (1872):
_Allegro appassionato_ in B-minor for cello and piano op.43 - version for cello and orchestra (by 1875):










Piano Quartet in B-flat op.41 (1875):










Overture for orchestra from the oratorio _Le déluge_ [_The Flood_] op.45 (1875):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis, BWV 21. Ton Koopman, Amsterdam Baroque Choir and Orchestra

I read in Swafford's bio that Brahms conducted this work (whose title translates to "I had much grief") for his debut concert as conductor of the Vienna Singakademie, and decided I had to hear it. Well worth a listen; it's a beautiful cantata.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 & Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

London Symphony Orchestra, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## Rogerx

American Dreams - Romantic American Masterpieces

Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra, Raymond Leppard

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Canning, T: Fantasy on a Hymn by Justin Morgan
Carmichael, H: Prayer and Cathedral Vision
Carpenter, J A: Sea-Drift
Chadwick: Noel
Chadwick: Symphonic Sketches
Foote: Suite in E major, Op. 63
Gershwin: Lullaby for Strings


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

SymphonyNo.7


----------



## 13hm13

Barber: Cello Concerto, Op. 22 - Britten: Symphony for Cello & Orchestra, Op. 68
Yo-Yo Ma/Zinman/Baltimore SO


----------



## millionrainbows

Kurt Weill - A Musical Portrait. Stefanie Wüst, soprano.


----------



## sonance

Sylvie Bodorová (* 1954)
- Pontem Video (concerto for organ, strings and percussion; 1983)
- Planctus (for viola and symphony orchestra; 1982)
- String Quartet "Dignitas homini" (1987)
- Ventimiglia (for trumpet and percussion; 1992)
- Concerto dei Fiore (for violin and strings; 1996)
Věra Heřmanová, organ; Jan Pěruška, viola; Stamic Quartet; Miroslav Kejmar, trumpet; percussions: Petr Holub, Ivan Hoznedr, Miroslav Kejmar jr., David Řeboř and Pavel Skala, cond. Amy Lynn Barber; Václav Hudeček, violin; Prague Symphony Orchestra/Jiří Bělohlávek (Pontem, Planctus); Prague Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra/Christopher Zimmermann (Concerto dei fiori) (panton)










Review:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2001/Apr01/bodorova3.htm


----------



## 13hm13

Barber: Symphony No. 2, Cello Concerto, Medea


----------



## Elvis

Knorf said:


> By the way, I really think Okko Kamu is among the greatest Sibelius conductors of all time. His _Tapiola_ I linked yesterday in my view is possibly the most impressive ever recorded!


Also excellent on this -









*Fagerlund & Aho: Bassoon Concertos

Bram van Sambeek (bassoon)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu, Dima Slobodeniouk*

"The Finnish composer Kalevi Aho and his younger colleague and compatriot Sebastian Fagerlund have both received international recognition for their masterful treatment of large orchestral forces. This they have demonstrated in purely orchestral as well as in concertante works - Aho has written 26 concertos to date (most of them in his monumental project to compose a concerto for each of the main orchestral instruments), and Fagerlund's concertos for clarinet and for violin have been released by BIS to critical acclaim.

On this disc the two composers appear side by side with their respective concertos for bassoon and orchestra, works that to a certain extent illustrate different approaches to the concerto genre. If the Romantic concept of the concerto was that of a struggle between the soloist and orchestra, Fagerlund in his Mana (2014) instead gives the bassoon the role of a spiritual leader, conjuring up new sound worlds from the orchestra. (In Swedish - Fagerlund's mother tongue - 'mana' is a verb that suggests invocation; in Finnish the word alludes to exorcism).

Kalevi Aho, on the other hand, has endeavoured to enrich and expand the solo instrument's sonic and expressive possibilities through his use of orchestration and describes his concerto as 'quite symphonic in character'.

Soloist in both works is Bram van Sambeek, the first bassoonist ever to receive the prestigious Dutch Music Prize and the musician for whom Fagerlund composed Mana as well as the solo piece Woodlands, written in preparation for the concerto. Kalevi Aho also contributes a substantial and dramatic solo piece, Solo V, which makes use of multiphonics as well as microintervals.


----------



## Elvis

*Praetorius & Schildt: Selected Organ Works

Bernard Foccroulle*

Bernard Foccroulle devotes his latest recording - the last of the anthology of Northern German organ music of the Baroque period - to Jacob Praetorius and Melchior Schildt, both pupils of Sweelinck. Praetorius and Schildt's music is not only strongly marked by Lutheran tradition, in which the chorale played a fundamental part, but also by other influences, principally Italian, that prepared the way for the explosion of the stylus fantasticus at the end of the 17th century.


----------



## Rogerx

Caldara: Missa Dolorosa & Stabat Mater

Aura Musicale Ensemble, Swiss-Italian Radio Chorus, Rene Clemencic, Diego Fasolis


----------



## sbmonty

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9, In D Minor
Bruno Walter; Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Elvis

3 disc set which will be spread out over the course of the next three days and by "three" I mean "six" -









*Walter Rehberg: Polydor Recordings, 1925-1937*

The Swiss pianist, editor and writer, Walter Rehberg (1900-1957) was a mainstay of the German Polydor label in the 1920s & '30s but his work has never before been transferred to LP or CD, and as a result he has faded from view.

He was entrusted with the first ever recordings of such masterworks as the Schubert and Schumann Fantasies, and these and his Liszt playing reveal a true romantic virtuoso who was nevertheless equally at home in the classicism of the Haydn sonata he recorded in early 1925 - another gramophone premiere.

Rehberg was a champion of the *Jankó piano*, an instrument which allowed the easier playing of larger intervals and complex chords. The instrument never caught-on but the pianist's own compositions for it (disc 2, tracks 13 & 14) reveal the fascinating sonorities that could be created with it.

This is a photo of a Jankó piano -









and this is a video entitled - "Explaining Jankó: The advantages of the Janko Pianó - Pt. I (English subtitle)"


----------



## sonance

Cello Concertos
- Bohuslav Martinů (1890 - 1959): Cello Concerto no. 1 (1955)
- Josef Bohuslav Foerster (1859 - 1951): Cello Concerto (1931)
- Jan Novák (1921 - 1984): Concerto for Cello and Small Orchestra (1958)
Jiří Bárta, cello; Prague Philharmonia/Jakub Hrůša (supraphon)


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_French Suite No. 1 in D minor, BWV 812
French Suite No. 2 in C minor, BWV 813_
[Rec. 1972]
_French Suite No. 3 in B minor, BWV 814
French Suite No. 4 in E flat major, BWV 815_
[Rec. 1973]








_French Suite No. 5 in G major, BWV 816
French Suite No. 6 in E major, BWV 817
Overture in the French Style in B minor, BWV 831_
[Rec. 1973]







Piano & Vocals: Glenn Gould


----------



## millionrainbows

Elliott Carter/Piano Concerto (1964-1965), Ursula Oppens, piano, SWF SO, Michael Gielen. Ursula Oppens rules!

​


----------



## Rogerx

Diepenbrock: Symphonic Poems

Bamberger Symphoniker, Antony Hermus

Elektra - symphonic suite
Marsyas concert suite
Overture 'De Vogels'


----------



## Enthusiast

Revisiting last week's 1980-2000 listening group selection (Ligeti's piano concerto) in two performance:

















and last week's string quartet listening group selection (Dusapin 7)









But I started the day with Barenboim's fine Brahms (Symphony 1):


----------



## Vasks

*Salieri - Overture to "Die Hussiten vor Naumburg" (Fey/Hanssler)
Cherubini - Requiem in C minor (Best/Hyperion)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142392


*Franz Schubert*

Herbst
Schwanengesang Nos. 1-13
Die Taubenpost
Sehnsucht
Am Fenster
Bei Dir allein
Der Wanderer an den Mond
Das Zügenglöcklein
Im Freien

Christoph Prégardien, tenor
Andreas Staier, fortepiano

2008


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Soloist and Portland State University Chamber Choir
Ethan Sperry


----------



## Knorf

millionrainbows said:


> Ursula Oppens rules!


Yeah, she does!

In other news:

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "A London Symphony", _Concerto Accademico_
James Buswell, violin
London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 3 in D minor_
[Rec. 1995]
_Symphony No. 4 in G major_
[Rec. 1993]
_Symphony No. 6 in A minor, "Tragic"_
[Rec. 1987]







Soloists: Hanna Schwarz (3rd Symphony), Edita Gruberova (4th Symphony)
Conductor: Giuseppe Sinopoli
Orchestra: Philharmonia Orchestra, Women's Voices Of The Philharmonia New London Children's Choir (3rd Symphony)

Continuing on through this cycle. The 3rd (like the 2nd) sounds a bit forced/rushed in spots. The 6th feels like it's lacking a little orchestral power, mainly in the brass but otherwise isn't as bad as I remember it. The 4th isn't too bad, but again lots of tempo stretching, slowing down and losing momentum. This is especially the case in the Comodo. Scherzando in the 3rd symphony which totally falls flat and dies. I wouldn't want any of these as my only recording of these works, but interesting to hear again after at least a decade.


----------



## erudite

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas
*
Alessandro Andriani, cello
Mario Sollazzo, fortepiano

Excellent HIP performances here.
Probably not going to displace my fondness for Richter/Rostropovich, but worthy adjuncts.

The cello (a 1782 Ferdinando Gagliano) is just pure unfiltered honey to my ears. Love it!

PS. Not too keen on the cover art though… A bit too BDSM for Beethoven.


----------



## Knorf

*Kaija Saariaho*: _Du cristal ...à la fumeé_ "From Crystal ...into Smoke"
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen

This week's selection for the 1980-2000 listening thread.

Extraordinary music! So atmospheric and beautiful, like a landscape from myth and dreams. I love it.


----------



## Malx

Hans Werner Henze, Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Henze.


----------



## Ad Astra

Malx said:


> Hans Werner Henze, Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Henze.


You have inspired me to also listen to this fine recording thank you.


----------



## Enthusiast

Romantic music.

Dvorak - including the tone poems (which I still haven't had enough of) - from Kertesz









Bax - 3rd symphony and (the end of the symphony suggested it to me in some way) Tintagel - from Handley's set.


----------



## Colin M

Lokshin Symphony no. 5 (Shakespeare’s Sonnets) Barshai, Moscow Chamber Kratov (vocals)

Hard to believe it was composed in 1969... such a timeless romantic feel to it. The second movement of this two movement wonder could have easily doubled as a Concerto for voice and violin. The range of Kratov’s ‘baritone’ never ceases to amaze.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded the CD player with five by Leonard Bernstein that he made with DG recordings during the twilight of his career:

1. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #1_; _Symphony #7, beginning_
2. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #7, conclusion_ (Leonard Bernstein/Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
3. *Copland*: _Symphony #3_; _Quiet City_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra; w/Philip Smith, trumpet & Thomas Stacy, English horn, on _Quiet City_)
4. *Copland*: _El Salon Mexico_; _Clarinet Concerto_; _Music for Theatre_; _Connotations for Orchestra_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra; w/Stanley Drucker, clarinet, Clarinet Concerto)
5. *Britten*: _Four Sea Interludes_ from _Peter Grimes_; *Beethoven*: _Symphony #7_ (Leonard Bernstein/Boston Symphony Orchestra)

I read that Copland's popular "Americana" works were influenced by Shostakovich in that Copland was looking for a musical language that would help him communicate with the masses as Shostakovich had been doing in the USSR. There are some similarities in the approach though both composers are also defined by their geography and national identities. Where Copland is home-spun and optimistic, Shostakovich is sad and soulful. Bernstein was enthusiastic about both composers and it shows as he blows the roof off with Shotakovich's _Symphony #7 _and also plays Copland with great verve. I wonder if I heard just a hint of _West Side Story_ in Copland's _Music for Theatre_? The Copland bill of fare concludes with _Connotations_, a late work where we see Copland jumping on Arnold Schoenberg's serial/atonal bandwagon; but all the colors and rhythms of Copland remain; almost like _Rodeo Suite_ turned inside out, and minus the cowboy songs. We end with Leonard Bernstein's final concert and some excellent Britten followed by a triumphant Beethoven _Symphony #7_. According to liner notes, Bernstein was very sick at the time, uncharacteristically still, and not dancing around the podium, as was his usual style. He fell into a coughing fit during the slow "funeral march" but then rallied during the grand finale, as if it was the music that brought him back to life again.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142401


*Johannes Brahms*

Symphonies Nos. 1-4

Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle, conductor

2009


----------



## Enthusiast

Boccherini's piano quartets ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - various orchestral and chamber works part four for tonight.

Piano Concerto no.4 in C-minor op.44 (1875):










_La jeunesse d'Hercule_ [_The Youth of Hercules_] - tone poem for orchestra op.50 (1877):










Violin Concerto no.3 in B-minor op.61 (1880):










Septet in E-flat for trumpet, two violins, viola, cello, double bass and piano op.65 (1881):
_Wedding Cake_ - _caprice-valse_ in A-flat for piano and orchestra op.76 (1885):










Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.75 (1885):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Malx

Ad Astra said:


> You have inspired me to also listen to this fine recording thank you.


You are more than welcome - I hope you enjoy :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Two pieces from disc three of this Lugano box.

Poulenc, Piano Sonata FP8 for four hands - Martha Argerich & Dagma Clottu.

Weinberg, Violin Sonata No 5 - Martha Argerich & Gidon Kremer.


----------



## Bourdon

*D'Anglebert*

CD 1










Instrument build in 1624 Antwerp Joannes Rückers

It formerly belonged to the family of the Marquis de Sade


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Piano Quintet D667 'Trout' & Mozart Piano Quartet K478 - Artur Schnabel with members of the Pro Arte Quartet.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Elvis

How to search for compositions by a specific instrument both solo and with accompaniment -

Go to the search engine of your choice - Google, Edge, etc....

In the address bar type in "*IMSLP*"

IMSLP stands for "International Music Score Library Project"

Type in "imslp (instrument name) compositions"

For example - "imslp - bassoon compositions"

which brings up this page -

*List of Compositions Featuring the Bassoon*

https://imslp.org/wiki/List_of_Compositions_Featuring_the_Bassoon

as you scroll down you'll find everything from "Orchestral Music featuring the Bassoon" to "Chamber Music" to "Woodwind Quintets" etc.

As another example - type in "imslp - English Horn - compostions"

and this page will return as a result -

*List of Compositions featuring the English Horn*

https://imslp.org/wiki/List_of_Compositions_featuring_the_English_Horn

with selections ranging from "English Horn Solo" to "Orchestra Parts for English Horn" to "Chamber Music duets, trios, quartets, etc.

This works for virtually any instrument that you might choose and it can help you to further explore a particular instrument that may interest you and to discover compositions that you may not be familiar with.


----------



## jim prideaux

Abbado, von Stade and the VPO.

Mahler-4th Symphony.

Wonderful!


----------



## Elvis

Music for one of those days that is truly one of those days...









*British Composers: A Celebration*

*Composers*

Arnold, Malcolm Henry (1921-2006)
Bax, Arnold Edward Trevor (1883-1953)
Berkeley, Lennox (1903-89)
Bliss, Arthur (1891-1975)
Britten, Benjamin (1913-76)
Butterworth, George (1885-1916)
Delius, Frederick (1862-1934)
Elgar, Edward William (1857-1934)
Farnon, Robert Joseph (1917-2005)
Finzi, Gerald (1901-56)
Gurney, Ivor Bertie (1890-1937)
Holst, Gustav Theodore (1874-1934)
Howells, Herbert Norman (1892-1983)
Ireland, John (1879-1962)
Knussen, Stuart Oliver (1952-2018)
Leigh, Walter (1905-42)
Maw, Nicholas (1935-2009)
Mayerl, Billy (1902-59)
Moeran, Ernest John (1894-1950)
Parry, Charles Hubert Hastings (1848-1918)
Quilter, Roger (1877-1953)
Smyth, Ethel (1858-1944)
Stanford, Charles Villiers (1852-1924)
Sullivan, Arthur Seymour (1842-1900)
Tippett, Michael Kemp (1905-98)
Turnage, Mark-Anthony (b.1960)
Tyrwhitt-Wilson, Gerald Hugh (1883-1950)
Vaughan Williams, Ralph (1872-1958)
Walton, William Turner (1902-83)
Warlock, Peter (1894-1930)


----------



## realdealblues

*Giacomo Puccini*
_Turandot (Excerpts)_
[Rec. 1937, Live]







Conductor: Sir John Barbirolli
Orchestra: London Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus Of The Royal Opera, Covent Garden

*Cast:*
Turandot - Eva Turner
Liu (a) - Mafalda Favero
Liu (b) - Licia Albanese
Calaf - Giovanni Martinelli
Emperor - Octave Dua
Timur - Guilio Tomey
Ping - Piero Biasini
Pang - Angelo Bada
Pong - Giuseppe Nessi

I always remember actor John Thaw (who was also a Classical Music Enthusiast) talking about this being one of his Desert Island discs, basically to hear Eva Turner sing. I remember they played "In questa reggia" (of which there are actually 2 different recordings of that on this disc. I hadn't heard either until now, but I can understand why, what a voice.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich (arr. Barshai), Chamber Symphony (string quartet No 8) - Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra, Juha Kangas.

A while since I listened to anything from this disc - the Barshai arrangements work very well imo without fully having the powerful effect of the string quartet upon which its based. Well worth a listen.


----------



## flamencosketches

realdealblues said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> _French Suite No. 1 in D minor, BWV 812
> French Suite No. 2 in C minor, BWV 813_
> [Rec. 1972]
> _French Suite No. 3 in B minor, BWV 814
> French Suite No. 4 in E flat major, BWV 815_
> [Rec. 1973]
> View attachment 142385
> 
> 
> _French Suite No. 5 in G major, BWV 816
> French Suite No. 6 in E major, BWV 817
> Overture in the French Style in B minor, BWV 831_
> [Rec. 1973]
> View attachment 142386
> 
> Piano & Vocals: Glenn Gould


Love the original jackets. What do you think of the recordings?


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frideric Handel*: Tra le fiamme, HWV 170, cantata for soprano and ensemble. Emma Kirkby, Christopher Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music

I'm getting a lot more out of this disc lately as I'm starting to realize that they're basically like mini operatic scenes. Quite dramatic stuff. I have no idea what she's singing about, but Ms. Kirkby's voice sounds nice over this ensemble.


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Scriabin*: _Poème de l'extase_, Op. 54
Leningrad Philharmonic, Evgeny Mravinsky

Terrible sound, but such a forkin' great performance!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Liszt*: Tasso, lamento e trionfo, S96. Bernard Haitink, London Philharmonic Orchestra

I'm not much of a Liszt guy (with a few pianistic exceptions), but I'm trying. This is pretty cool! One of the better Liszt tone poems I've heard.


----------



## Barbebleu

flamencosketches said:


> Love the original jackets. What do you think of the recordings?


Stupendous. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barbebleu

Goldberg Variations (Zenph re-performance) - Glenn Gould. Stunning.


----------



## flamencosketches

Barbebleu said:


> Stupendous. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm perfectly happy with my Andrei Gavrilov (piano) and Gustav Leonhardt (harpsichord) recordings of the French Suites but I just might have to track this one down. I always enjoy Gould's playing.


----------



## Itullian

Love it!


----------



## cougarjuno

An outstanding recording of Haydn's Nelson Mass and Te Deum by Pinnock and The English Concert Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

It's been a busy couple days, finally firing up the 'music box', and this album jumped out....reissue from the 80's per the label design


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: String Quartet No.14 in D minor, D810, "Death & the Maiden". Pavel Haas Quartet

A brilliant, vivid, committed performance; the recording that made me like this work after much indifference.


----------



## flamencosketches

Now, listening on Youtube:










*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988. Mahan Esfahani

Though I'm getting a bit of a weird vibe from his ornamentations, I am blown away by the clarity and beautiful tone of his instrument. I haven't fallen for the sound of a harpsichord this quickly since I first heard Bob van Asperen's French Suites.


----------



## Bkeske

More Szell, this with the New York Philharmonic. Mono. Mid-50's perhaps.


----------



## Bkeske

Reissue, 70's. Very nice.


----------



## 13hm13

ZARA NELSOVA

Bach • Beethoven • Boccherini • Brahms • Dvořák • Milhaud • Schumann • Kabalevsky









Country of origin : Germany
Year of disc publication : 2015
Publisher (label) : Audite Recording
date : 1956-1965


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Richard Nance leading the Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:










Roger Norrington leading the Radio Symphony Orchestra of Stuttgart in Ludwig Van Beethoven's "Symphony No. 6":










I am really enjoying this symphony cycle.


----------



## Itullian

Awesome playing


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988. Mahan Esfahani


I love this recording! His album of the Bach Toccatas is also fabulous.


----------



## Bkeske

Have not played this in a while. Released 1984.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 2 - Nos. 2 & 6 & Italian Overtures

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## geralmar

Rec. 2-91, Trinity Church, NYC.


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Verdi - Verdi: Pezzi sacri; Libera me; Ave Maria

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecelia

Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Suppe - Overtures

Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan

Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Guillaume Tell Overture
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia Overture
Rossini: La gazza ladra
Rossini: La gazza ladra Overture
Rossini: Semiramide
Rossini: Semiramide Overture
Suppe: Dichter und Bauer Overture
Suppe: Ein Morgen, ein Mittag, ein Abend in Wien Overture
Suppe: Leichte Kavallerie Overture


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Giuseppe Verdi - Verdi: Pezzi sacri; Libera me; Ave Maria
> 
> Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecelia
> 
> Myung-Whun Chung


Chung's an excellent opera conductor, in my opinion.


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> Chung's an excellent opera conductor, in my opinion.


This one comes close to the Muti recording, my absolute no 1 .


----------



## Rogerx

Concertos italiens

Alexandre Tharaud plays Bach

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> Chung's an excellent opera conductor, in my opinion.


I'd argue excellent conductor, full stop.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach :6 Suiten for Violoncello Solo

Daniel Müller-Schott


----------



## NLAdriaan

Knorf said:


> I'd argue excellent conductor, full stop.


...and qualifying for the list of underrated conductors. He also did an excellent Mahler 9 with the RCO early this year. And his Paris Otello with Domingo from the nineties is also a gem.


----------



## Knorf

NLAdriaan said:


> ...and qualifying for the list of underrated conductors. [Myung-Whun Chung] also did an excellent Mahler 9 with the RCO early this year....


Oh, wow. I would have _loved_ to have heard that!


----------



## NLAdriaan

Knorf said:


> Oh, wow. I would have _loved_ to have heard that!


You can, here it is:






:tiphat:


----------



## Knorf

Awesome! Bookmarked for later. Much obliged!


----------



## erudite

*Maria Callas - Sings Great Arias From French Operas
*1961

Talk about an imprint recording… Ever since that winters day in 1972 there has been only one voice for me.


----------



## Bourdon

*François Couperin -van den Kerckhoven - Fischer - Marchand - Blow & Muffat*


----------



## Enthusiast

I finished yesterday with Andreas Staier playing some Boccherini piano quintets. Wanting more this morning I went for this (most are the same works but quite different performances and, also, delightful):


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frideric Handel*: Messiah, HWV 56. Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque

I picked up this recording on the really strong testimony of a few members here, plus my great enjoyment of another Pearlman/Boston disc with Handel's op.6 concerti. So far I am not disappointed. Great playing, great singing! Happy to get to know this famous work.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 54

"Falsche Welt,dir trau ich nicht" BWV 52
"Es wartet alles auf dich" BWV 187
"Süsser Trost,mein Jesus kömmt" BWV 151
"Was Gott tut ist wohlgetan" BWV 98


----------



## Rogerx

In War & Peace

Harmony Through Music

Joyce DiDonato (mezzo)

Il Pomo d'Oro, Maxim Emelyanychev

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2016
Editor's Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016
Winner - Recital
Gramophone Awards
2017
Winner - Recital
Winner
ECHO Klassik Awards
2017
Winner
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Grammy Awards
60th Awards (2017)
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Recording of the Month
Opera
January 2017
Recording of the Month


----------



## Bourdon

*Masters of the German Baroque*

CD 1



















This collection commemorates the 40th anniversary of the Ricercar label.
The start of these 31 CD's couldn't be better than with the beautifully sung "Es ist Genug" by Greta de Reyghere
I have been thinking for a long time about purchasing the "Deutsche Baroque Kantaten" on the same label, I am very happy that this box also contains these recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mischa Maisky (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Itullian




----------



## realdealblues

flamencosketches said:


> Love the original jackets. What do you think of the recordings?


I love Gould so I love them. I have other recordings to turn to when I want something different but I will always enjoy Gould's interpretations.

I also enjoy the original jackets. I rip all of my CD's into iTunes and I manually scan in every single album cover myself on a flatbed scanner, so pretty much whenever you see me post it's something I bought and scanned myself. I've been doing that for over a decade and I'm still not done ripping and scanning my collection though.


----------



## millionrainbows

realdealblues said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> _French Suite No. 1 in D minor, BWV 812
> French Suite No. 2 in C minor, BWV 813_
> [Rec. 1972]
> _French Suite No. 3 in B minor, BWV 814
> French Suite No. 4 in E flat major, BWV 815_
> [Rec. 1973]
> View attachment 142385
> 
> 
> _French Suite No. 5 in G major, BWV 816
> French Suite No. 6 in E major, BWV 817
> Overture in the French Style in B minor, BWV 831_
> [Rec. 1973]
> View attachment 142386
> 
> Piano & Vocals: Glenn Gould


These are the original LP covers. Are these CDs from the "big box," or the "Glenn Gould Jubilee Edition," or from another set?


----------



## realdealblues

millionrainbows said:


> These are the original LP covers. Are these CDs from the "big box," or the "Glenn Gould Jubilee Edition," or from another set?


These are from the CD's in the "Complete Columbia Recordings" box set, but I also have them in the original "Complete Bach Recordings" box set that was blue with the little chair and all the DVD's from the Canadian Broadcast Company. They had the same album covers. The Complete Columbia Recordings were "remastered" which is what are now in the new Gould Bach Box being sold. Not sure if the new Bach Box has original jackets but I'm guessing it does.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41 'Jupiter'

Berliner Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## millionrainbows

realdealblues said:


> These are from the CD's in the "Complete Columbia Recordings" box set, but I also have them in the original "Complete Bach Recordings" box set that was blue with the little chair and all the DVD's from the Canadian Broadcast Company. They had the same album covers. The Complete Columbia Recordings were "remastered" which is what are now in the new Gould Bach Box being sold. Not sure if the new Bach Box has original jackets but I'm guessing it does.


Thanks for clarifying. For someone on a budget, the "Glenn Gould Jubilee Edition" issues are worth looking into. They also have the original artwork, for those of us who bought and imprinted on the original LPs.


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonio Vivaldi*
_The Four Seasons_
[Rec. 1993]







Ensemble: Il Giardino Armonico

I have had this CD for a long time and never actually listened to it until today. Very different in spots than your average Four Seasons. Not sure that it will become a favorite but it was interesting to hear.


----------



## realdealblues

millionrainbows said:


> Thanks for clarifying. For someone on a budget, the "Glenn Gould Jubilee Edition" issues are worth looking into. They also have the original artwork, for those of us who bought and imprinted on the original LPs.


Good to know. Unfortunately the only one I had (still have) on LP growing up was his 1981 recording of the Goldberg Variations which I also had on video cassette. That's what started my love of Gould and since then I've striven to have all of his recordings.


----------



## Elvis

*Teatro Spirituale (Rome c. 1610)

Inalto, Lambert Colson*

"This recording transports us to Rome's Chiesa Nuova, the Oratory Church where in 1600 the premiere took place of the first spiritual opera, La Rappresentatione di Anima e di Corpo by Cavalieri. That pioneering spirit has inspired this programme devised by InAlto. Among the manuscripts in the church's library is an anonymous source, probably dating from the very beginning of the 17th century, containing a complete cycle of settings of those seven psalms that ever since the time of Saint Augustine have been called the 'Penitenial Psalms'.

This Roman score is absolutely unique of its kind, being monodic, and composed in the early operatic melodic narrative style of recitar cantando. InAlto presents here a completely original approach, one that puts this early 17th century repertoire in its context by recreating, in the tradition of the Oratorian spiritual exercises, an imaginary ritual that might unfold in the days preceding Holy Week, one in which each of the penitential psalms takes on its full meaning; while the extraordinary musical dissonances encoded in this manuscript are guaranteed to shock the listener."


----------



## Elvis

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1

Vladimir Horowitz (piano)

NBC Symphony Orchestra, Arturo Toscanini*


----------



## sonance

Edmund Rubbra (1901 - 1986)

- Symphony no. 3 (1938/39)
- A Tribute (1942)
- Overture "Resurgam" (1975)
- Symphony no. 4 (1940-42)
Philharmonia Orchestra/Norman Del Mar (lyrita)

and
- Symphony no. 6 (1953/54)
- Symphony no. 8 (1966-68)
- Soliloquy for Cello and Orchestra (1947)
Philharmonia Orchestra/Norman Del Mar; Rohan de Saram, cello; London Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley (soliloquy) (lyrita)


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday: I loaded the CD player with five by Bruno Walter:

1. *Beethoven*: _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_ (Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra) CBS Great Performances series
2. *Mozart*: _Symphony #40 & 41 "Jupiter"_ (Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra) CBS Masterworks series
3. *Brahms*: _Double Concerto_; _Tragic Overture_ (Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Zino Francescatti, violin & Pierre Fournier, cello, on Double Concerto) CBS Great Performances series
4. *Brahms*: _Alto Rhapsody_; _Song of Destiny_; *Mahler*: _Song of the Wayfarer_ (Mildred Miller, mezzo-soprano/Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Occidental College Concert Choir on _Alto Rhapsody_ and _Song of Destiny_) CBS Great Performances series 
5. *Mahler*: _Symphony #9_ (Bruno Walter/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) Classica D'Oro

I start with the best part: Bruno Walter's very fine rendition of _Beethoven's Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_, perfectly balanced with just a hint of Viennese lilt. This is followed by well-rounded Mozart, perhaps the best one can get in un-HIP form, and a crisp Brahms _Double Concerto_ featuring the warm tones of Zino Francescatti and Pierre Fournier. Later we go into more Brahms fare and Mahler's wonderful _Song of the Wayfarer_ featuring Mildred Miller. All the recordings that Bruno Walter made with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra in the twilight of his career are solid and reliable, often exemplar. But what was the Columbia Symphony Orchestra? I used to think it was an orchestra created by CBS built along the same lines as the NBC Symphony Orchestra that was created for Arturo Toscanini. A bit of online research indicates that, depending upon which side of the USA you were recording on, the Columbia Symphony Orchestra was comprised of musicians from the New York or Los Angeles areas (most from the NYPO or LAPO) who were assembled solely for the purpose of studio recordings. And yet, Bruno Walter, produced so many wonderful recordings by way of these pick-up bands. The final recording is a real oldie, and a classic, the premier recording that Bruno Walter made of Mahler's _Symphony #9_ in 1938 just weeks before the Nazis absorbed Austria. It's one of those old recordings that transcend the limitations of antiquated sound technology of the day. Bruno Walter's career crossed the threshold of two worlds; from old Europe to sunny California. Inspired to conduct by hearing Hans Von Bulow in a 1889, Walter went on to become the disciple, friend, and champion of Gustav Mahler long before Leonard Bernstein made Mahler fashionable.


----------



## Elvis

*Riverdance*

The second live opera that I ever saw - the first was "Cats".


----------



## millionrainbows

I've got plenty of spare time, so I'm starting on The Ring. I found this 1984 issue of the 15-CD set used for $39.99, and bought this particular "old" mastering on the basis of the Amazon review below. 
According to this reviewer, the set was later remastered in the nineties, but unfortunately the original source tapes were lost, so the remaster consists of alternate, doctored, and rejected takes which were on the cutting-room floor. According to this, this CD issue is now the only way to get the original 'superior' master takes.

The box set is ADD, and sounds fine to me. "Hats off to Decca here also. Each opera has its own slipcase containing all of the music discs plus a little booklet which has loads of interesting info including a complete libretto, in three languages."

Anybody got any info on this?










The review:











Jeremy Robson


5.0 out of 5 stars

You want to own the Solti/Culshaw Ring cycle on Compact Disc? Well, this is the ONLY way. The Nineties remaster uses takes which Culshaw and his team of recording engineers consigned to the cutting room floor. Due to the deterioration of the original master tapes Decca had no other choice but to use material which was thought inferior during the recording sessions.... all subsequent remasters/releases use the poor Nineties remaster which has received a few tweaks. CEDAR noise reduction removes a good deal of ambient information, reducing the spatial location of instruments and lopping off the high frequency information. The original master tapes are beyond repair!

I also own the Nineties remaster... awful thing. This set is the one to have - so good I bought it twice - the sound is bright and remarkably clear - nothing is left to the imagination! Experience the true Solti/Culshaw Ring cycle as intended....


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Cello Concertos

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Christian Beuse (bassoon)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Georg Kallweit


----------



## Enthusiast

Elvis said:


> *Riverdance*
> 
> The second live opera that I ever saw - the first was "Cats".


It's probably a wind up on your part but do you really consider Cats and Riverdance to be operas?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> It's probably a wind up on your part but do you really consider Cats and Riverdance to be operas?


Boulez's Ring has more noisy feet on the floorboards than Riverdance, so who knows!?


----------



## Enthusiast

For the 1980-2000 listening group I listened to this:









and am not sure what to make of it, yet!

Then, for the string quartet listening group, I had a go at this:









and found it disappointing. So I played this to check that there is still some Vasks music that I enjoy:









I do still enjoy that CD!


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Dardanus" (Rousset/L'Osieau Lyre)
Corbetta - Caprice de Chaconne (Les Delices/private label)
Charpentier: Motet: Pour plusieurs martyrs (MacLeod/Alpha)
Marchand - Harpsichord Suite in D (Rousset/Ambronay)
La Rue - Plorer, Gemir, Crier/Requiem (Guerber/Aeon)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142435


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 106, 118/231, 140, 147

Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner, conductor

2012


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - various orchestral and chamber works part five for this afternoon.

Symphony no.3 [_Organ Symphony_] in C-minor for orchestra op.78 (1886):










_Havanaise_ in E for violin and orchestra op.83 (1887):










_The Carnival of the Animals_ for various configurations from eleven players WoO (1886):
_Sarabande_ for strings from _Saraband et rigaudon_ in E for orchestra op.93 (1892):










Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.92 (1892):


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> I've got plenty of spare time, so I'm starting on The Ring. I found this 1984 issue of the 15-CD set used for $39.99, and bought this particular "old" mastering on the basis of the Amazon review below.
> According to this reviewer, the set was later remastered in the nineties, but unfortunately the original source tapes were lost, so the remaster consists of alternate, doctored, and rejected takes which were on the cutting-room floor. According to this, this CD issue is now the only way to get the original 'superior' master takes.
> 
> The box set is ADD, and sounds fine to me. "Hats off to Decca here also. Each opera has its own slipcase containing all of the music discs plus a little booklet which has loads of interesting info including a complete libretto, in three languages."
> 
> Anybody got any info on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The review:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Robson
> 
> 
> 5.0 out of 5 stars
> 
> You want to own the Solti/Culshaw Ring cycle on Compact Disc? Well, this is the ONLY way. The Nineties remaster uses takes which Culshaw and his team of recording engineers consigned to the cutting room floor. Due to the deterioration of the original master tapes Decca had no other choice but to use material which was thought inferior during the recording sessions.... all subsequent remasters/releases use the poor Nineties remaster which has received a few tweaks. CEDAR noise reduction removes a good deal of ambient information, reducing the spatial location of instruments and lopping off the high frequency information. The original master tapes are beyond repair!
> 
> I also own the Nineties remaster... awful thing. This set is the one to have - so good I bought it twice - the sound is bright and remarkably clear - nothing is left to the imagination! Experience the true Solti/Culshaw Ring cycle as intended....


I have this first edition and I have often read that this first edition is the worst of all.I bought the second and only in Rheingold I could notice a difference.
For me there is very little difference and the first edition is very good.
If you belief that there is a difference,you hear a difference,that's how it works.


----------



## pianozach

Some lite morning Classical

*Bach
Partita #1 in Bb MWV 825
Glenn Gould
*








.

I used to play this in competition. The Gigue is a ballbreaker.

Preludium 00:00 
Allemande 02:07
Courante 05:00
Sarabande 07:32
Menuet (I and II) 13:05
Gigue 15:25


----------



## Marinera

Earlier - Marin Marais. Pieces de Viole, book 5. Jordi Savall, Ton Koopman, Hopkinson Smith









Now, French Harp Concertos - D'Alvimare, Petrini, Steibelt. Masumi Nagasawa, Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Enthusiast

Messiaen's Des Canyons Aux Étoiles in Myung-Whun Chung's excellent recording:









The wind machine put me in mind of a very different piece of music - Strauss's Don Quixote (Rostropovich's recording) - and, of course, I went on to listen to the Schumann:


----------



## Knorf

*Wolfgang Rihm*: Two Other Movements[SUP]1[/SUP], _Abkehr_[SUP]2[/SUP], _Schattenstück_[SUP]2[/SUP]
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR
[SUP]1[/SUP]Roger Norrington
[SUP]2[/SUP]Christian Arming

I love me some Rihm in the morning!


----------



## Bourdon

*Johann Michael Bach & Johann Christoph Bach*

CD 2


----------



## Merl

I fancied listening to a Dvorak 8th symphony (it's been a while). Luckily this excellent Dvorak cycle was on the car USB. Still a tremendous sounding 8th.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: String Quartets 1-23*
Quartetto Italiano

I am over halfway through the eight discs of the set, and this is some really great music. I highly recommend it, even for people like me who don't generally gravitate to the string quartet form.


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88
Wiener Philharmoniker, Hebert von Karajan

Inspired by Merl here, but went for a different recording, one of my favorites. (I like the Kertesz, too.)


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Kurtag - 
- Colinda-Balada, Op. 46
- Samuel Beckett: What Is The Word, Op. 30b
- Songs Of Despair And Sorrow, Op. 18
- Songs To Poems By Anna Akhmatova, Op. 41









Great music!


----------



## Dimace

Right now: A very good* Eugen Onegin,* with an* excellent Tatiana (Frau Vishnevkaya)* The sound isn't top but very good. *Boris Khaikin (director)* is completely unknown to me but he is doing a decent job with the *BTO.* (although I consider his conducting a little bit loud...) A good piece for Piotr's opera friends.


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 7 in E minor_
[Rec. 1994]

_Symphony No. 8 in E flat major, "Symphony Of A Thousand"_
[Rec. 1992]

_Symphony No. 9 in D major_
[Rec. 1995]

_Symphony No. 10 in F sharp major: Adagio_
[Rec. 1987]







Soloists: Cheryl Studer, Angela Maria Blasi, Waltraud Meier, Kazuko Nagal, Keith Lewis, Thomas Allen, Hans Sotin (Symphony No. 8)
Conductor: Giuseppe Sinopoli
Orchestra: Philharmonia Orchestra, Philharmonia Chorus (Symphony No. 8)

More of the same. Unnecessary tempo shifts, etc. Symphony 8 has some very nice singing, although he didn't actually use the specified forces. It was nice to hear that one again.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Sibelius - Voces Intimae*

The sonorities this string quartet makes are quite amazing. The harmony is very dense and its hard to digest all at once on a first listen, but it's very beautiful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - various orchestral and chamber works part six for later tonight.

Piano Concerto no.5 [_Egyptian_] in F op.103 (1896):










_Barcarolle_ in F for violin, cello, harmonium and piano op.108, arr. for piano quartet (1897):










Violin Sonata no.2 in E-flat op.102 (1896):
String Quartet no.1 in E-minor op.112 (1899):










Cello Concerto no.2 in D-minor op.119 (1902):


----------



## Coach G

This morning I loaded up the CD player with five featuring Isaac Stern playing the great violin concertos:

1. *Beethoven*: _Violin Concerto_ (Isaac Stern/Daniel Barenboim/New York Philharmonic Orchestra; _Romance for Violin & Orchestra # 1 & 2_ (Isaac Stern/Seiji Ozawa/Boston Symphony Orchestra) from _Isaac Stern plays Beethoven_, Sony box set
2. *Mozart*: _Violin Concerto #4_ (Isaac Stern/Alexander Schneider/English Chamber Orchestra); _Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish"_ (Isaac Stern/George Szell/Columbia Symphony Orchestra); _Adagio for Violin and Orchestra_ (Isaac Stern/Alexander Schneider/English Chamber Orchestra); _Rondo for Violin and Orchestra_ (George Szell/Columbia Symphony Orchestra) from _Isaac Stern plays Mozart_, Sony Box set 
3. *Stravinsky*: _Violin Concerto_ (Isaac Stern/Igor Stravinsky/Columbia Symphony Orchestra); *Rochberg*: _Violin Concerto_ (Isaac Stern/Andre Previn/Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra) from Sony's _Isaac Stern: A Life in Music_ series
4. *Berg*: _Violin Concerto_ (Isaac Stern/Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra); _Chamber Concerto for Piano and Violin and Thirteen Winds_ (Isaac Stern/Claudio Abbado/London Symphony Orchestra w/Peter Serkin, piano) from Sony's _Isaac Stern: A Life in Music_ series.
5. *Prokofiev*: _Violin Concertos #1 & 2_ (Isaac Stern/Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra) from the CBS _Great Performances_ series

Isaac Stern makes the rounds with almost every great conductor that once played for Columbia records at any time during Stern's long career. Without taking a thing away from the great Jascha Heifetz, Isaac Stern has always been my favorite concert violinist, all for his warm, inviting, and full tone. Zino Francescatti, who's tone is bright and sunny, and comparable to Stern, runs a close second if only because there were far fewer Francescatti recordings available to me back in the days when I was a teenager and Columbia was reissuing so many great Stern recordings at budget prices. The only criticism to make regarding the above recordings is the Rochberg concerto, which I later found out was recorded by Stern in an edited form that doesn't really do this great American violin concerto the justice it deserves. A "restored original" version was later released on NAXOS by Christopher Lyndon-Gee and Peter Shepherd Skearved under the supervision of the composer.


----------



## Bourdon

*Johann Christoph Bach - Johann Ludwig Bach - Johann Bernhard Bach*

CD 3


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven violin concerto

Kopatchinskaja / Herreweghe

Might of been like Might of been like Fritz Clement played it at premiere. Light silvery tone. Terrific! See it on YouTube


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Dimace said:


> Right now: A very good* Eugen Onegin,* with an* excellent Tatiana (Frau Vishnevkaya)* The sound isn't top but very good. *Boris Khaikin (director)* is completely unknown to me but he is doing a decent job with the *BTO.* (although I consider his conducting a little bit loud...) A good piece for Piotr's opera friends.
> 
> View attachment 142446


I have that recording with a different cover (cover below) I believe the one I have to be a newer edition.
Whilst the sound is hardly perfect I find the performance to be more what I expect a Russian take on the peice to sound like - not as smooth as the Onegins I have heard that hail from the West.
Nice to see the recording posted :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Not a lot of listening done today, this morning I played a Nigel Kennedy disc of Tchaikovsky and Sibelius concertos.

This evening it was the second recording Boulez made with the Cleveland Orchestra of Le Scare du printemps.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Piano works*


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*
> 
> View attachment 142448


One of the very few Stan recordings I don't care for!


----------



## Elvis

Enthusiast said:


> It's probably a wind up on your part but do you really consider Cats and Riverdance to be operas?


No, that's just me larking about - Found it humorous and hoped - apparently in vain - that someone else might also.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Piano works*


I have these digital recordings but wouldn't be without the first recordings he made for Philips.

I finally found uot how to purchase them.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Heinz Holliger*: Lieder ohne Worte II. Thomas Zehetmair, Thomas Larcher

This is really, really cool music. Very quiet, sparse music, putting me in the mind of Kurtág, Feldman, and Webern, but with a somehow almost Romantic feeling that recalls early Schoenberg. Happy to have discovered this composer (whom I've already been a fan of as a performer and conductor), I suspect I will get much from his music.


----------



## Itullian

The first ever cycle of the complete Haydn symphonies.
These were made from the vinyl as the original tapes are lost.
The stereo sound is good however.
These symphonies drip with charm. Marzendorfer is a great Haydn conductor.

As a self admitted Haydn guy, I am so happy I grabbed this set.
I also have Fischer, Dorati, the hybrid Bruggen/Hogwood and the Russell-Davies sets.
Dorati will still be my reference set for performance AND sound, but this set holds a prime place in my Haydn collection.

A must for Haydn nuts.


----------



## KenOC

Listening to Frohlich's three string quartets. Written around the time of Beethoven's late quartets, but resolutely old-fashioned - the G minor quartet even quotes Haydn's Emperor Quartet in the opening theme of its first movement, which then leads to quite a few variations. Excellent listens in the purest pre-Beethoven classical style.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142451


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Violin Concerto No. 1 in B flat major, K207
Violin Concerto No. 2 in D major, K211
Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K216
Violin Concerto No. 4 in D major, K218
Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major, K219 "Turkish"
Adagio in E major, K261
Rondo in B flat major, K269 (K261a)
Rondo in C major, K373

James Ehnes, violin
Mozart Anniversary Orchestra

2006, reissued 2017


----------



## Guest

I want to post that I am listening to Hélène Grimaud & Camerata Salzburg. The new album "Messenger" is supposed to be released today... but I keep checking and it is NOT! Dying from anticipation. Nothing else worth posting about.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> One of the very few Stan recordings I don't care for!


Yeah, when I was listening, I found myself wandering over to my CD stack for a better recording. It's nice, but there's not a lot of fire there.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 11 - Vernon Handley leading the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Sir Malcolm Arnold's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988. Gustav Leonhardt

Nice recording by a master. I've heard his earlier recording is even better.


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos (violin) and Enrico Pace (piano) performing Ludwig Van Beethoven's "Sonata No. 3 in E-flat major" and "Sonata No. 5 in F major":


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2019
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
February 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms: Violin Concerto / Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto No. 1


----------



## Bkeske

Nonesuch 1986


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Cantatas

Edited by Hans-Joachim Marx

Mária Zádori (soprano), Ralf Popken (counter-tenor)

Capella Savaria (on period instruments), Pál Németh

Amarilli vezzosa, HWV 82
Ero e Leandro, HWV 150
Notte placida e cheta, HWV 142


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Pleyel & Contemporaries

Music for piano duo, played on the Pleyel Double Grand Piano

Duo Egris & Pertis

Chopin: Tarantella in A flat major, Op. 43
Chopin: Waltz No. 6 in D flat major, Op. 64 No. 1 'Minute Waltz'
Herz: Air Suisse National
Liszt: Orpheus for two pianos, S638
Mendelssohn: Andante e Allegro Brillant, Op. 92
Moscheles: Marche héroïque, Op. 31 No 3
Pleyel: Duo in B flat major
Rossini: Marche du Sultan
Rossini: Marcia (pas-redouble) per il sultano di Turchia Abdul Medjid
Thalberg: Grande Fantaisie sur l'opera de Meyerbeer 'Les Huguenots', Op


----------



## Malx

Couldn't sleep so early start for me.

John Foulds, Three Mantras from Avatara - City of Birmingham Youth Chorus, CBSO, Sakari Oramo.


----------



## Rogerx

László Lajtha: Choral Works

Gyõr Girls' Choir, Chamber Choir of the Liszt Ferenc Music Academy,

Tátrai Quartet, Miklós Szabó, István Párkai


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - various orchestral and chamber works part seven of seven for this morning.

Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.123 (1905):










_Le cygne_ [_The Swan_] for cello and two pianos from _Le carnaval des animaux_ WoO, arr. for cello and orchestra by Paul Vidal (orig. 1886 - arr. by 1903): 
Suite for cello and piano op.16, arr. for cello and orchestra with two replacement movements (orig. 1862 - arr. 1919):










_Élégie no.1_ for violin and piano op.143 (1915):
String Quartet no.2 in G op.153 (1918):
_Élégie no.2_ for violin and piano op.160 (1920):










Oboe Sonata in D op.166 (1921):
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat op.167 (1921):
Bassoon Sonata in G op.168 (1921):


----------



## Rogerx

Lehár: Die Lustige Witwe

Elizabeth Harwood (Hanna Glawari), René Kollo (Danilo Danilowitsch), Werner Hollweg (Camille de Rosillon), Teresa Stratas (Valencienne), Zoltán Kéléman (Baron Mirko Zeta), Donald Grobe (Cascada), Werner Krenn (Raoul de St Brioche), Karl Renar (Njegus), Kaja Borris (Lolo), Mechtild Gessendorf (Dodo)

and

Suppe: Leichte Kavallerie Overture
Suppe: Pique Dame

Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1972-11-03
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## Malx

Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 4 + Corelli Variations - Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Cleveland Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy.

Well played late romanticism, with what sounds to me like a very good Corelli Variations.


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Dowland*: Ayres. The Hilliard Ensemble

Great disc. I need more Dowland in my life. This is the only disc of his I have.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988. Gustav Leonhardt
> 
> Nice recording by a master. I've heard his earlier recording is even better.


I think it's the other way around, this is the older recording.

This is the later recording, preference is always very personal, but for me this is the one I like best.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> I think it's the other way around, this is the older recording.
> 
> This is the later recording, preference is always very personal, but for me this is the one I like best.


Ah yes, you're right. As it turns out, Leonhardt actually made three recordings, the one I posted being the "middle child". There is an earlier recording for Vanguard/the Bach Guild from the '50s. Anyway I do want to check out that DHM recording as well.


----------



## Bourdon

*Christoph Bernhard & Georg Böhm*

CD 4


----------



## flamencosketches

^I'm glad you're enjoying your recent acquisition, Bourdon. It looks great! Are there any individual discs on that label that you would recommend to a new convert to the Baroque and Renaissance like myself...?


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel

Bach, C P E: Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Stande, Wq. Deest
Bach, C P E: Symphony in F
Bach, J C F: Pygmalion
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'
Bach, W F: Symphony in B flat major, F 71


----------



## Enthusiast

Elvis said:


> No, that's just me larking about - Found it humorous and hoped - apparently in vain - that someone else might also.


The trouble is I have seen posts making strange claims like that .... but it didn't seem to fit your other listening.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> ^I'm glad you're enjoying your recent acquisition, Bourdon. It looks great! Are there any individual discs on that label that you would recommend to a new convert to the Baroque and Renaissance like myself...?


This box is very cheap, a few separate CDs will soon come close to this box in terms of price.
Much of what is in this box is also new to me.
My first impulse to buy this box is that the German Baroque Kantaten recorded by the Ricercar label have been included in this collection.
You could give this one a try.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Somehow when I have wanted a Mozart symphony I seem recently to have always turned to the last three symphonies. I was seriously missing these.


----------



## flamencosketches

Just finished:










*George Frideric Handel*: Messiah, HWV 56. Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque

Wow, that was so good. I listened to part 1 yesterday, parts 2 & 3 today. It never felt overlong; I enjoyed just about every minute of it. That was my first time listening to this very famous work in full.


----------



## Rogerx

Hanson: Symphony No. 2 - Barber: Violin Concerto

Elmar Oliveira, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin, Elmar Oliveria (violin)


----------



## Elvis

Enthusiast said:


> The trouble is I have seen posts making strange claims like that .... but it didn't seem to fit your other listening.


This forum is an irresistible magnet for an apparently unending array of eccentrics who make these types of strange claims with a degree of seriousness which borders on being clinically insane and they will defend them with a vigor which inevitably results in their being rather rudely asked to vacate the premises.

This makes it impossible for anyone who is not, in fact, an eccentric to attempt to post anything humorous. Humor relies on the juxtaposition of incongruity with congruity and if one can't be distinguished from the other the attempt to do so is futile and discouraging to an extent that it has a chilling effect on any desire to continue.

And for the record - I don't actually believe that either "Riverdance" or "Cats" are "operas".

Everyone knows that they're actually "oratorios" - the kind of "oratorios" that have action, costumes, scenery, and elaborately staged dance sequences - which makes them sound exactly like operas - except without all that tedious and tiresome recitative.


----------



## Rogerx

Ginastera: Estancia, Variaciones concertantes & Harp Concerto

Magdalena Barrera (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada, Josep Pons


----------



## canouro

*Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia*
Hermann Prey, Teresa Berganza, Luigi Alva, Enzo Dara, Paolo Montarsolo; 
London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Elvis

An 83 day long "Listening Project" focusing on a single conductor - One CD per day.

Beginning with Disc One (of 45) of the first volume - "Bartók: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 - 3"

and ending with Disc 38 of the second volume - "Have Yourself A Very Friscay Christmas"









*Ferenc Fricsay: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon, Vol.1 - Orchestral Works
*









*Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon Vol.2 - Operas and Choral Works*


----------



## Enthusiast

Mussorgsky - including Pictures in the Funtek (rather than the Ravel) orchestration:









And on to some Lutoslawski - the popular and comparatively conventional (but what a work!) Concerto for Orchestra and the far later and far less easily accessed 3rd symphony:


----------



## Rogerx

Delibes and Chopin: Ballet Music

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Heinz Fricke


----------



## realdealblues

Elvis said:


> An 83 day long "Listening Project" focusing on a single conductor - One CD per day.
> 
> Beginning with Disc One (of 45) of the first volume - "Bartók: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 - 3"
> 
> and ending with Disc 38 of the second volume - "Have Yourself A Very Friscay Christmas"
> 
> View attachment 142464
> 
> 
> *Ferenc Fricsay: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon, Vol.1 - Orchestral Works
> *
> 
> View attachment 142465
> 
> 
> *Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon Vol.2 - Operas and Choral Works*


Enjoy! I tried to go through 1 or 2 a day but instead I went through went through all those discs in about 2 weeks :lol: Fricsay did so much great stuff, some of those mono recordings are just ferocious! That Bartok Dance Suite! His mono Tchaikovsky 6th was my desert island pick of that work for years, still might be as I haven't thought about it in a while.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday afternoon/evening I loaded the CD player with five by Rudolf Serkin and friends:

1. *Mozart*: _Piano Concerto #20_ (Rudolf Serkin/George Szell/Columbia Symphony Orchestra); _Piano Concerto #27_ (Rudolf Serkin/Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra) from CBS Masterworks reissue
2. *Beethoven*: _Sonatas for Cello and Piano # 3, 4 & 5_ (Rudolf Serkin w/Pablo Casals, cello) from CBS Masterworks reissue
3. *Brahms*: _Sonatas for Cello and Piano #1 & 2_ (Rudolf Serkin,w/Mstislav Rostropvich, cello) DG recording
4. *Reger*: _Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Bach_; *Haydn*: _Piano Sonata, Hob. XVI: 50_ (Rudolf Serkin) CBS Masterworks reissue
5. *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #3_; _Choral Fantasy_ (Rudolf Serkin/Seiji Ozawa/Boston Symphony Orchestra w/the Tanglewood Festival Chorus and soloists on _Choral Fantasy_) Telarc recording

Having been introduced to classical music as a teenager in the 1980s, I relied heavily on CBS and RCA budget reissues. Times being what they were, my triumvirate of the world's greatest concert pianists was Glenn Gould, Vladimir Horowitz, and Rudolf Serkin. Though Gould was already dead and Horowitz and Serkin were elderly, it was through them that I became familiar with the bulk of the piano repertoire. Horowitz was the Romantic one; and Gould, the eccentric one, was always interesting, but off in a world of his own. Meanwhile, I came to know Rudolf Serkin as some kind of "old reliable", with no frills, no surprises, just sound, solid, piano playing, straight-forward, beautiful, and faithful to the music. The above recordings span Serkin's long career from the early 1950s through the 1980s. Starting with some refreshing Mozart, the cellists then take center stage as Serkin records the Beethoven sonatas with Pablo Casals (the greatest cellist of the _first_ half of the 20th century); and thirty years later later, plays the Brahms sonatas with Mstislav Rostropovich (the greatest cellist of the _second_ half of the 20th century). As much as Beethoven will always be my favorite, I've got to give the sonatas for cello and piano over to Brahms, who really captures the full emotional range of the instrument. Next we go to the only recording I have of Max Reger and not bad as he was the only late-Romantic of note to outright reject Wagner and Richard Strauss, and go the way of Brahms, with thick multi-layered German craftsmanship and a proclivity for fugues. After a brief and happy Haydn excursion, we end with Beethoven's _Piano Concerto #3_ and the joyful _Choral Fantasy_ that Serkin made his own, having recorded it many times.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51/2_
[Rec. 1959]








_String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67_
[Rec. 1960]
_Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34_
[Rec. 1968]







Piano: Christoph Eschenbach (Piano Quintet)
Ensemble: Amadeus Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142472


*John Dowland*

Lachrimæ, or Seaven Teares

The Dowland Consort
Jakob Lindberg, leader

1986


----------



## Malx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 142472
> 
> 
> *John Dowland*
> 
> Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
> 
> Dowland Consort
> Jakob Lindberg, leader
> 
> 1986


Excellent disc.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Twelfth Night Overture (Penny/Naxos)
Stravinsky - Le chant du Rossignol (Boulez/Erato)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part one of what is going to be a lengthy overview.

Although commercially unsuccessful, _The Nose_, Shostakovich's first completed opera, otherwise chimed completely with the times, as this was the heyday of the short-lived Soviet avant-garde before the heavy clouds of official interference began to gather in earnest. The scrambling, blink-and-you-might-miss-it nature of Shostakovich's score is a perfect match for Gogol's madcap tale of an 1830s junior-ranking civil servant whose nose escapes him and takes on a life of its own, leading the estranged owner into a desperate race across St. Petersburg. After a belated premiere the opera quietly faded away after mixed reviews and a scattershot run of sixteen performances over the course of six months. Despite its failure at the box office, _The Nose_ remains a remarkably assured work for a composer still only in his early 20s.

_Two Fables of Ivan Krylov_ for mezzo-soprano, female choir and chamber orchestra op.4, arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano op.4a (1921-22):










Piano Sonata no.1 op.12 (1926):
_(10) Aphorisms_ for piano op.13 (1927):










Symphony no.1 in F-minor op.10 (1923-25):
Symphony no.2 [_To October_] in B with finale for mixed choir [Text: Aleksandr Bezymensky] op.14 (1927):










_Nos_ [_The Nose_] - satirical opera in three acts with prologue and epilogue, after the short story by Nikolai Gogol op.15 [Libretto: Dmitri Shostakovich, Yevgeni Zamyatin, Georgi Ionin and Aleksandr Preis] (1927-28):


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 13

Pavel Haas Quartet

Presto Recording of the Week
10th October 2011
First Choice
Building a Library
April 2011
First Choice
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
December 2010
Disc of the month
Recording of the Year
Gramophone Awards
2011
Recording of the Year


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

Furtwangler with the BPO, December 1943. This is a compelling interpretation; he is in full Furtwangler mode, slowing down and speeding up as the events (and not necessarily the score) call for it. I've heard two other recordings of the 4th today, but this one is keeping me pulled in.


----------



## Bourdon

*Christian Ludwig Bosberg & Nicolaus Bruhns*

CD 5


----------



## sonance

Red Terror said:


>


Triggered by your listening I had to reach for Weinberg's viola works as well ...

Mieczysław Weinberg (1919 - 1996) / Fyodor Druzhinin (1932 - 2007)
CD 1:
- Sonata for Clarinet and Piano (1945; here: version for viola and piano)
- Druzhinin: Sonata for Viola Solo (1959)
- Sonata for Viola Solo no. 1 (1971)
CD 2:
- Sonata for Viola Solo no. 2 (1978)
- Sonata for Viola Solo no. 3 (1982)
- Sonata for Viola Solo no. 4 (1983)
Julia Rebekka Adler, viola; Jascha Nemtsov, piano (neos)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, 2nd Piano Concerto*

Furtwangler with Edwin Fischer in 1942. This one is difficult to listen to because even after the wizardry of Music & Arts, the sound is distorted enough to be distracting.


----------



## Enthusiast

Martinu's Double Concerto - quite a work!









Kurtag's Double Concerto (Op. 27/2) is an unusually full-blooded orchestral work compared to much of his output ... but a fine and very powerful work.









It is stretching things a little to go from there to Holst's Double Concerto ... and, in fact, I played this whole record (which is immensely enjoyable):









And that took me to the Enigma Variations somehow:


----------



## Merl

I don't often reach for Mozart symphonies but I was in the mood last night so I dragged this mp3 set over to the car USB. Played Symphonies 40 and 41 but I'm still not sure about this cycle. Great playing and recording but a bit light and not dynamic enough for my tastes today. Maybe I'll feel differently tomorrow when I play some more.


----------



## Bourdon

*Tschaikovsky*

Symphonie No. 1 "Winter Reveries "


----------



## millionrainbows

Wagner/Solti: Götterdämmerung...*HEY, hey, Wagner, there's no need to cuss!*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the Dowland Project albums ... strangely named but filled with lovely music.


----------



## MohammadAabrun

Alkan - Études (12) dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39








Dvořák - Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104








Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas, K. 138 ~ 144


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No. 4 "Det Uudslukkelige"
New York Philharmonic, Alan Gilbert

A powerhouse performance! But also one that perhaps misses out occasionally on some of the more lyric, poetic qualities. Gilbert shifts into overdrive a bit easily, and sometimes a bit early. But the NYPO sound like the world-class orchestra that they are, with some of the finest low brass you'll hear anywhere, and it's a superb recording in every way.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.8


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Witold Lutoslawski, Symphony No 3 - BBC SO, Edward Gardner.

A magnificent work.

Can anyone explain why I almost always omit the first S in Luto(s)lawski's name when I type it - its becoming annoying


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique
*


----------



## Knorf

Malx said:


> Witold Lutoslawski, Symphony No 3 - BBC SO, Edward Gardner.
> 
> A magnificent work.


For sure! Who says there aren't great symphonies post 1950, right? Have you heard No. 4 as well? It's also tremendous.



> Can anyone explain why I almost always omit the first S in Luto(s)lawski's name when I type it - its becoming annoying


Maybe because you're misspelling Lutosławski in the first place by omitting the "ł".


----------



## Colin M

Scriabin, Preludes Opus no. 11 (arr. Kaipainen, 1999). Oramo, Ostrobothnian Chamber

Wistful and mostly waltz like. Off a great Bis disc titled Russian Masquerade. Twenty minutes well spent...


----------



## Knorf

*Wolfgang Rihm*: Music for Three Strings
Ensemble 13

The most epic work ever composed for this ensemble (violin, viola, cello.)


----------



## Itullian

More Schumann from this excellent set.
Carnival and 4 more. works. Disc 7

With Schumann's piano music i just put on the disc, lean back and get lost in the music.


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov-4th and 5th Symphonies.

Polyansky and the Russian State S.O.(Chandos)

Conservative...perhaps, but also lyrical,melodic and perhaps most importantly hugely enjoyable!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, American Quartet*

I don't know how they wangled it, but this album is free at Supraphon. As they say, ours is not to question why; ours is to download it before they change their mind.


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Das Lied Von Der Erde (The Song Of The Earth)_
[Rec. 1997]
Soloists: Keith Lewis, Iris Vermillion

_Kindertotenlieder (Songs On The Death Of Children)_
[Rec. 1994]
Soloist: Bryn Terfel

_Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen (Songs Of The Wayfarer)_
[Rec. 1986]
Soloist: Brigitte Fassbaender

_Lieder Und Gesange (Song Cycles)_
[Rec. 1985]
Soloist: Bernd Weikl







Conductor: Giuseppe Sinopoli
Orchestra: Staatskapelle Dresden (Das Lied Von Der Erde), Philharmonia Orchestra (Lieder)

Now we get to the good stuff! Not the Das Lied so much, the orchestra over powers the vocalist in the first song as well as some other issues, but the Lieder. Oh, these are some of my favorite recordings of the Lieder. These make the whole set worth it!


----------



## pmsummer

OFFICIUM TENEBRARUM
_Gregorian Chant: First Nocturn of the Night Office for Holy Saturday_
*Pierre de la Rue - Johannes Gardano - Bernardus Ycart*
Students' Choir Utrecht
Students' Chamber Choir Utrecht
Jan Boogaarts - director
_
Celestial Harmonies_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Heinz Holliger*: Präludium, Arioso und Passacaglia for solo harp; Elis, Drei Nachtstücke for solo piano. Ursula Holliger; Thomas Larcher

This music really tickles my fancy, though I couldn't tell you why. Really enjoying everything from this composer so far.


----------



## Helgi

I think this is the best solo violin album I've heard, been listening to it a lot lately:










*J. S. Bach: Complete Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin*
Arthur Grumiaux

Currently listening to a recent purchase:










*Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C major Op. 56*
Maria Joao Pires, Gordan Nikolitch, Lars Vogt, Tim Hugh
LSO w/Bernard Haitink


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

A doubleheader of epic Russian symphonies this afternoon:

*Scriabin - Symphony No. 3 "Le Divin Poeme"*
Giuseppe Sinopoli/New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Scriabin is a composer who I just haven't been able to enjoy (besides his piano concerto). But inspired by Knorf and Merl's recent thread on this symphony I decided to give it a try. It's a luscious, voluptuous work swathed in luxurious harmony. I do think it goes for a bit too long and the figures start to sound repetitive after a while (which is one of my problems with Scriabin) but I liked it more than any other work by the composer, so that's saying something.

Now playing:

*Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5*
Herbert von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

One of the finest moments for Prokofiev and Karajan alike.


----------



## Itullian

Love it.


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frideric Handel*: Carmelite Vespers. Andrew Parrott, Taverner Choir & Players

This was recommended to me by Bourdon and this is my first listen. It's a reconstruction of a hypothetical liturgical performance in a Carmelite monastery in Rome to which Handel was invited for a Vespers performance in 1707. The disc consists of several of his psalm settings interspersed with plenty of plainchant. I'm really blown away by the music and performance. This is worlds away from one of Parrott's OVPP Bach recordings (which I find somewhat wimpy) with its full, rich choral and instrumental sound. Handel would have been 22 years old by the time of this performance so all of this is very early stuff. But in light of that, it's really, really incredible music, deeply inspired. Each new piece of Handel's that I hear further reinforces my growing suspicion that he really was one of the greatest composers to ever live.

Long story short, thanks, Bourdon! This is awesome! If anyone is interested, you can probably still get a copy for under $5 on eBay, shipping included.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICALL HUMORS
_London 1605_
*Tobias Hume*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142501


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Fidelio
Highlights

Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra
Otto Klemperer

1962, remastered 2000, reissued 2011


----------



## flamencosketches

*Nikolai Kapustin*: Piano Sonata No.2, op.54. Steven Osborne

I'm really happy with the current state of my music listening. I've discovered (and rediscovered) a lot of really awesome music over the past month, and this killer CD is just one among many. I found this sonata a little dense, almost opaque compared to the other works on this disc which were more immediately accessible, but with each additional listen, this second sonata is emerging as potentially my favorite. Excellent playing from Osborne. (I need to hear more of his recordings!) Kapustin was a killer composer. Rest in peace to the maestro; he totally went underappreciated in his lifetime.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142504


*Leonard Bernstein*

Candide: Overture
West Side Story: Symphonic Dances
On the Town: Three Dance Episodes
On the Waterfront: Symphonic Suite

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

1960 and 1961, compilation 1986


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *George Frideric Handel*: Carmelite Vespers. Andrew Parrott, Taverner Choir & Players
> 
> This was recommended to me by Bourdon and this is my first listen. It's a reconstruction of a hypothetical liturgical performance in a Carmelite monastery in Rome to which Handel was invited for a Vespers performance in 1707. The disc consists of several of his psalm settings interspersed with plenty of plainchant. I'm really blown away by the music and performance. This is worlds away from one of Parrott's OVPP Bach recordings (which I find somewhat wimpy) with its full, rich choral and instrumental sound. Handel would have been 22 years old by the time of this performance so all of this is very early stuff. But in light of that, it's really, really incredible music, deeply inspired. Each new piece of Handel's that I hear further reinforces my growing suspicion that he really was one of the greatest composers to ever live.
> 
> Long story short, thanks, Bourdon! This is awesome! If anyone is interested, you can probably still get a copy for under $5 on eBay, shipping included.


I'm glad that you enjoyed it so much


----------



## Joe B

Rumon Gamba leading the BBC Philharmonic in "British Tone Poems, Volume 2":


----------



## Bkeske

Was in the mood to listen to one of my Beethoven cycles, and finally picked Karajan/Berlin....German pressing, 1975

Symphonies 1-4


----------



## pmsummer

ALINA
_Spiegel im Spiegel
Für Alina
Spiegel im Spiegel
Für Alina
Spiegel im Spiegel_
*Arvo Pärt*
Vladimir Spivakov, violin
Sergev Bezrodny, piano
Alexander Malter, piano
Dietmar Schwalke, cello
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## flamencosketches

pmsummer said:


> ALINA
> _Spiegel im Spiegel
> Für Alina
> Spiegel im Spiegel
> Für Alina
> Spiegel im Spiegel_
> *Arvo Pärt*
> Vladimir Spivakov, violin
> Sergev Bezrodny, piano
> Alexander Malter, piano
> Dietmar Schwalke, cello
> _
> ECM New Series_


Great CD! One of the first classical music discs to ever hook me.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Brahms - Clarinet Quintets

Eric Hoeprich (basset clarinet in A & Ottensteiner-Bärmann system clarinets)

London Haydn Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: La Création du Monde, Op. 81, etc.

Orchestre National de France, Leonard Bernstein

Le Boeuf sur le toit, Op. 58
Saudades do Brasil (12) for orchestra, Op. 67b
Saudades do Brasil (12) for piano, Op. 67


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann- Imogen Cooper (piano)

Schumann, Clara: 4 Pièces Caractéristiques, Op. 5
Schumann, Clara: Le Ballet des Revenants: Scène fantastique (No. 5 from 4 Pièces caractéristiques, Op.5)
Schumann, Clara: Romance in B minor (1856)
Schumann: Humoreske, Op. 20
Schumann: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 11
Schumann: Romance in F sharp major, Op. 28 No. 2
Schumann: Romances (3), Op. 28


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Carl Czerny & Max Bruch: Concertos for Piano Duo & Orchestra

Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov (Aglika Genova & Liuben Dimitrov)

Genesis Orchestra, Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Yordan Kamdzhalov


----------



## Malx

Lutoslawski, Chain 3 + Concerto for Orchestra - BBC SO, Edward Gardner.


----------



## Malx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 142501
> 
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> 
> Fidelio
> Highlights
> 
> Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra
> Otto Klemperer
> 
> 1962, remastered 2000, reissued 2011


That disc must be a fairly rare thing - a highlights disc with libretto included.


----------



## Rogerx

*Anton Bruckner ( 4 September 1824 - 11 October 1896)*



Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9, Wagner: Siegfried Idyll & Parsifal Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Pelleas et Melisande Suite Op 46 - Finlandia Sinfonietta, Okko Kamu.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Shostakovich's first full-length film soundtrack was for the silent _The New Babylon_, a story of two lovers on opposite sides of the barricades during the 1870 Paris uprising.

_Tahiti Trot_ for orchestra op.16 - arr. of the Vincent Youmans/Irving Caesar song _Tea for Two_ and later used in the ballet _The Golden Age_ op.22 (1928):










Music for the silent film _Novyi Vavilon_ [_The New Babylon_] op.18 (1929):










Symphony no.3 [_The First of May_] in E-flat with finale for mixed choir [Text: Semyon Kirsanov] op.20 (1929):


----------



## erudite

*Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake (Excerpts)
Philharmonia Orchestra - Santtu-Matias Rouvali*

I am conflicted about this album. I am on board with Rouvali's Sibelius. His Tchaikovsky however is just weird.

When does ballet music stop being about dance?

Here it certainly did.

You'll be hard pressed to find a more rhythmically bizarre "Dance of the Goblets"… and The Waltz? To my ears it sounds like Tchaikovsky's attempt at Baba Yaga's Hut. The "Dance of the Cygnets" can just about carry the weirdness.

Faster = Louder…
Slower = Softer…

Ah well.


----------



## Enthusiast

Berg's great chamber concerto ...


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Gramophone Magazine
November 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Winner - Instrumental
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Instrumental
Recording of the Year
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Recording of the Year
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2019
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9, Wagner: Siegfried Idyll & Parsifal Prelude
> 
> Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


Damn! I wasn't going to listen to any Bruckner today, why'd you have to go and remind me it was his birthday!


----------



## Bourdon

*Nicolaus Bruhns - Philipp Friedrich Buchner & Lovies Busberzky*

CD 6


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.8 in C minor, WAB 108, the "Apocalyptic". Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic

Always great to hear the VPO playing Bruckner. Happy birthday to the master, who has become one of my favorite composers over the past year (and especially the past 6 months or so).

This symphony is a challenge for me among his works, but one that I revisit occasionally.


----------



## Enthusiast

Telemann and two of the Bach family (JS and CPE) beautifully, sensitively and yet robustly played:


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin -


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Offenbach

Camille Thomas (cello), feat. Nemanja Radulovic (violin), feat. Rolando Villazón (tenor)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.9

I thought it would be a nice thought to listen to this last symphony in this box on the master's birthday.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday: I loaded up the CD player with five by Leonard Bernstein conductor/pianist:

1. *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #1 _(Leonard Bernstein, pianist and conductor/New York Philharmonic Orchestra); *Mozart*: _Piano Concerto #25_ (Leonard Bernstein, pianist and conductor/Israel Philharmonic Orchestra) from Sony's Leonard Bernstein: A Portrait
2. *Gershwin*: _Rhapsody in Blue_ (Leonard Bernstein, pianist and conductor/Columbia Symphony Orchestra); *Ravel*: _Piano Concerto in G major_; *Shostakovich*: _Piano Concerto #2_ (Leonard Bernstein, pianist and conductor/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) from Sony's Leonard Bernstein: A Portrait
3. *Mozart*: _Piano Quartet K. 478_ (Leonard Bernstein pianist w/members of the Julliard Quartet); *Schumann*: _Piano Quintet_ (Leonard Bernstein, pianist w/the Julliard Quartet) from Sony's Leonard Bernstein: A Portrait
5. *Mahler*: _4 Rucket-Lieder_; _Lieder und Gesange_; _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ (Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, baritone w/Leonard Bernstein, pianist) from Sony's Bernstein Century series
6. *Mozart*: _Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra_ (Leonard Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Arthur Gold & Robert Fizdale, pianists); _Concerto for Three Pianos_ (Leonard Bernstein pianist and conductor/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Arthur Gold and Robert Fizdale, pianists); _Piano Quartet K. 478_ (Leonard Bernstein pianist w/members of the Julliard Quartet) from Sony's Bernstein Century series

Leonard Bernstein was about the most prolific classical musician of his times. As a composer, conductor, pianist, teacher; it's amazing Bernstein found the time and energy to do so much, let alone anything else. The above recordings feature Leonard Bernstein as a pianist. To what extent Bernstein could have built a career on just piano playing is a matter of dispute, but to me he sounds solid and reliable, and able to hold his own, especially in that he doubles as conductor on the piano concertos. The third disc feature the only recordings (to my knowledge) where Bernstein plays chamber music, but again he holds his own. The gem among the above bill of fare, though, is the Mahler project where Dietrich Fischer-Diskau sings and Bernstein accompanies on piano. It's a beautiful recording that shows that while Mahler is known for his monster symphonies composed in the grand late-Romantic fashion, he also could work on a small scale; think of it as Mahler "un-plugged", and Dietrich Fischer-Diskau's rich and warm baritone flows along like honey. We end with a tour-de-force that show off the powers of the piano (and culinary) duo, Gold and Fizdale in a Mozart "double" piano concerto; to be topped off by a Mozart "Triple" where Bernstein joins with Gold and Fizdale, while also conducting the orchestra. The final Mozart Piano Quartet is a repeat.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Listening to Reiner's Brahms 3rd right now. Lovely.


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc: Piano Quintets

Quintetto Bottesini


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Celebrating Bruckner's birthday with the Chicago brass.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> Celebrating Bruckner's birthday with the Chicago brass.


*Well,you may need this*


----------



## JAS

I already had the 1&3 from this, but the set was pointed out to me elsewhere, and I found a decent copy at a decent price:









I have been enjoying it since yesterday, and am on my third round.


----------



## Joe B

Aaron Jay Kernis's "Musical Celestis" off this 2L 24/96 FLAC download:









This is a really lovely 12 minutes of music. I think I'm going to explore his music further.


----------



## Enthusiast

Telemann - 2 discs (both rather short):


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Telemann - 2 discs (both rather short):
> 
> View attachment 142518
> 
> 
> View attachment 142519


I have this recording of the Ino Cantata 

In fact one of my earliest LP's and I still have it.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich & Kabalevsky: Cello Sonatas

Steven Isserlis (cello) & Olli Mustonen (piano)

Kabalevsky: Cello Sonata in B flat, Op. 71
Kabalevsky: Rondo In Memory of Sergei Prokofiev for cello and piano, Op. 79
Prokofiev: Adagio for cello & piano (from Cinderella), Op. 97bis
Prokofiev: Ballade for Cello and Piano in C minor, Op. 15
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40
Shostakovich: Moderato in A minor for cello & piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part three for later today.

The music for the ballet _The Golden Age_, a tale about a Soviet football team taking part in a tournament in the West who become victims of match-rigging and false imprisonment (boo!) before being liberated by socialist workers (hurrah!), incorporated the kind of 'decadent' jazz-like dance forms which were to become frowned upon before too long. After an initial burst of popularity the ballet, which was soon censored, disappeared from view and wasn't staged again until 1982. The revival came with a new, and far less politically-charged, storyline about a criminal gang who hang out in a club called _The Golden Age_ and a dancing girl who attempts to escape the clutches of the ringleader.

_Alone_ is a film about the cultural difficulties faced by a young woman sent from Leningrad to teach the children of a remote village in the Soviet Altai region. One clever musical touch is a trombone glissando for the chief of the village Soviet snoring in his hut. There's a bit of indigenous throat-singing as well (realistically done on this recording by a Dutchman). Shostakovich also used a trombone glissando in the bedroom scene of the opera _Lady Macbeth_ but that was depicting something completely...uhm...different! Before too long the culture commissars turned the screw and banned the repeated use of the song _How Happy Life Will Be_, and the idea of the lazy party boss was toned down, too.

_Zolotoi vek_ [_The Golden Age_] - ballet in three acts op.22 (1929-30):










Music for the film _Odna_ [_Alone_] for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, throat singer, mixed choir and orchestra op.26, reconstructed by Mark Fitz-Gerald [Texts: Leonid Trauberg and/or Grigori Kozintsev????] (1930-31):










_Two Pieces_ for string quartet WoO (1931):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Vasks

_born 1937_

*Rolf Riehm - Berceuse (Gielen/Telos)
Alfred Janson - Interlude (Eggen/Norwegian Composers)
Nokolai Kapustin - Toccatina (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Valentin Silvestrov - Postludium (Robertson/Sony)*


----------



## Vasks

Rogerx said:


>


On my wish list


----------



## MohammadAabrun

Vivaldi - Stabat Mater, RV 621


----------



## Enthusiast

Such beautiful music!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142524


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV 812-817
6 Little Preludes, BWV 924-928, 930
6 Little Preludes, BWV 933-938
6 Little Preludes, BWV 939-943, 999
Sonata in D minor, BWV 964
Prelude and Fugue in A minor, BWV 894

Angela Hewitt, piano

1995


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man

Guy Johnston (cello), Mohammed Gad (vocals), Nicholas Merryweather (baritone), Lisa Spurgeon (soprano), Mike Brewer (chorus conductor), Paul Beniston (trumpet), Neil Percy (percussion), Elizabeth Witts (soprano), Jody K. Jenkins (percussion), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo-soprano), Tristan Hambleton (treble)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, National Youth Choir of Great Britain, The National Youth Choir of Great Britain
Karl Jenkins, Mike Brewer
Recorded: 2001
Recording Venue: Air Studios, London


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 29 Op 106 'Hammerklavier' - Emil Gilels.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Dowland - the 3rd disc of this set (which I noticed while downloading the picture from Presto that they claim to be selling it for £12.75 for four CDs)


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Ouverture - Suite in E moll
Quator in G dur
Concert in A dur


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> More Dowland - the 3rd disc of this set (which I noticed while downloading the picture from Presto that they claim to be selling it for £12.75 for four CDs)
> 
> View attachment 142529


That is an extended playing time SACD that can only be played on a SACD player - it has no red book layer so no use for mere mortals like me who only have a standard CD machine.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> That is an extended playing time SACD that can only be played on a SACD player - it has no red book layer so no use for mere mortals like me who only have a standard CD machine.


Oh, OK. I had never heard of such a thing. It's a great set, though!


----------



## Enthusiast

This still has some few minutes to go but as I'm shutting down my laptop I'm posting it now - disc 2 of this twofer that I would recommend to nearly anyone!


----------



## Barbebleu

Enthusiast said:


> Such beautiful music!
> 
> View attachment 142523


Couldn't agree more. A few years ago I treated myself to the complete Dowland edition on L'oiseau Lyre. Hours and hours of joy. Albums come and albums go on my playlists but Dowland is a constant.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> This still has some few minutes to go but as I'm shutting down my laptop I'm posting it now - disc 2 of this twofer that I would recommend to nearly anyone!
> 
> View attachment 142531


A twofer.....? I have these quartets and they count four CD's


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

CD 7


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Beethoven's Sonatas 18, 21, 24, 25, from Robert Silverman* (Disk7) Fantastic interpretation, very Bachian (sic) and religious, giving me the wired feeling that the composer made them to be played like this and not with the casual (common) way. This declaration is quite strange (to my own ears) because despite my preference to Annie for these works (this is only an example) I bet my money to Silverman when it comes to musical correctness. (Robert made also miracles with Chopin and I say this despite my affection to Samson... *Great interpreter the Canadian and superb teacher.* Must, elite pianist).

And something to come closer to the great man and pianist:


----------



## Knorf

*Kaija Saariaho*: _Orion_, _Notes on Light_
Anssi Karttunen, cello
Orchestre de Paris, Christoph Eschenbach

Remarkable music! _Notes on Light_ is essentially a cello concerto in five movements, quite beautiful and engaging. _Orion_ is a stunning, three-movement symphonic poem.


----------



## 13hm13

Sibelius
Leif Ove Andsnes, piano


----------



## flamencosketches

A few of us listening to some Telemann today, eh? I've heard none of his music but will have to look into these Goebel and Leonhardt/Kuijken recordings...

Now playing:










*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Die Kunst der Fuge, BWV 1080. Reinhardt Goebel, Musica Antiqua Köln


----------



## canouro

*Niels Wilhelm Gade:*
Symphony No. 2, Op. 10
Symphony No. 8, Op. 47
Allegretto, un poco lento (Discarded slow movement from Symphony No. 8)
In the Highlands, Op. 7

_Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Christopher Hogwood_









*Reinhold Gliere:*
Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in E flat major Op. 74
Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra Op.82

*Alberto Ginastera:*
Concerto for Harp and Orchestra Op.25

_Rachel Masters, Eileen Hulse, City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Kaija Saariaho*: _Orion_, _Notes on Light_
> Anssi Karttunen, cello
> Orchestre de Paris, Christoph Eschenbach
> 
> Remarkable music! _Notes on Light_ is essentially a cello concerto in five movements, quite beautiful and engaging. _Orion_ is a stunning, three-movement symphonic poem.


I only came across this composer about 18 months ago, and I must say I really enjoy her music. I had difficulty finding recordings of her music and completely missed this set. Must investigate.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I only came across this composer about 18 months ago, and I must say I really enjoy her music. I had difficulty finding recordings of her music and completely missed this set. Must investigate.


There are a few Ondine boxes in this series worthy of investigation - the Saariaho one that Knopf posted, one featuring Magnus Lindberg's works, and three boxes of the Rautavaara pieces (Orchestral, Concerto & Choral), there may be more but these are ones I have and enjoy.


----------



## Malx

Benjamin Britten, Cello Sonata in C, Op 65 - Moray Welsh (cello) & John Lenehan (piano).


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Bruckner Symphony No. 2 * Simone Young, Philharmoniker Hamburg

Real lovely. Young's approach to the work is meticulously detailed and I don't mean as just some throwaway buzzword: she really brings out every single texture and detail which make this a real delight to listen to. Not to mention that she and the orchestra deliver an impassioned performance. I think good audio engineering on an album counts for a lot too. Highly recommend this.

EDIT: I didn't know the scherzo came second in the _Urfassung_. Took me by surprise a bit!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Clarinet Concerto*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Telemann, Paris Quartet No 1*

A lot of people are listening to Telemann today, for some reason, so I'm jumping on the bandwagon.

This set has been called a two-fer and a four-fer, but mine is only a three-fer. I guess the Kuiken brothers have been involved in some packaging sleight of hand.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Celebrating Bruckner's birthday.

Symphonies 1 & 4. Abbado/Lucerne and Vienna. Fine performances, the 1st especially.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 6. Wand, Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra. Solid and sure handed. One of the better performances of the 6th I've heard.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 8. Maazel, Berlin. Not a conductor I usually turn to for Bruckner but this performance is excellent.










Frohlich: String Quartets. Beethoven Quartett. This was a freebie and very enjoyable. Reminiscent of Haydn in places but not on his level.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Telemann, Paris Quartet No 1*
> 
> A lot of people are listening to Telemann today, for some reason, so I'm jumping on the bandwagon.
> 
> This set has been called a two-fer and a four-fer, but mine is only a three-fer. I guess the Kuiken brothers have been involved in some packaging sleight of hand.
> 
> View attachment 142540


You are right,there are only three CD's....


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD with five by (mostly) the rich and warm, baritone, Dietrich Fischer-Diskau:

1. *Brahms*: _Deutsche Volkslieder_ (Dietrich Fischer-Diskau w/Elsabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano & Gerald Moore, piano)
2. *Brahms*: _Deutsche Volkslieder_, continued EMI classics 
3. *Mahler*: _4 Rucket-Lieder_; _Lieder und Gesange_, _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ (Dietrich Fischer-Diskau w/Leonard Bernstein, piano) Sony's Bernstein Century series
4. *Schumann*: _Dichterliebe_ (Dietrich Fischer-Diskau w/Vladimir Horowitz, piano); *Bach*: _Double Violin Concerto_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Isaac Stern & Yehudi Menuhin, violins); *Tchaikovsky*: _Pater Noster_ (Lyndon Woodside conducting the Oratorio Society); *Handel*: _Hallelujah_ from _Messiah_ (Vocals by Leonard Bernstein, Isaac Stern, Yehudi Menuhin, Mstislav Rostropovich, Dietrich Fischer-Diskau w/Lyndon Woodside conducting the Oratorio Society with members of the New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Disc #2 of Concert of the Century, Sony records
5. *Shostakovich*: _Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Bounarroti _(Dietrich Fischer-Diskau/Vladimir Askenazy/Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra); _Four Verse of Captain Lebyadkin_ (Dietrich Fischer-Diskau w/Vladimir Horowitz, piano) London recording

We start with Brahms' _German Folk Songs_, sung by Dietrich Fischer-Diskau and Elisabeth Schwartzkopf, sometimes together, sometimes alone; and for all Brahms' thickness in his orchestral and chamber works, a surprisingly easy-going and pleasant excursion. Next we move on Mahler, and here again, for all Mahler's monster symphonies composed in the grand late-Romantic style, we find that these Mahler miniatures reveal that the composer's emotional intensity is not reliant upon length or bombast. The Schumann _Dichterliebe_ song cycle is top notch, possibly on par with Schubert (I was going to spin Schubert's _Winter's Journey_ by DFD but it's still summer time here in the Northern Hemisphere). Since the Schumann is taken from the famed _Concert of the Century_, the next tracks sans DFD feature a once-in-a-lifetime recording where Yehudi Menuhin and Isaac Stern join forces with Leonard Bernstein on the Bach _Double_, a very soothing hymn by Tchaikovsky, and a _Hallelujah_ chorus featuring all the above plus Mstislav Rostropovich on vocals. We end with some very late works by Dmitri Shostakovich, when he was contemplating the end of his life, and a fine performance by DFD, although I don't know how well DFD could pronounce and sing in Russian; not knowing any better, I liked it just fine. Although, the sad, soulful, musings, of Shostakovich contemplating his own death is not exactly music you'd break out a party.


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

More Telemann.....


----------



## Itullian

Absolutely gorgeous.
A favorite WTC


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Munich Phil., 1/24/93


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> You are right,there are only three CD's....


I like my version better, where a group of gristled musicians sit among a stack of recordings and look at their CD orders and harrumph, "This one? He's not worthy of all four. Only give him two."


----------



## flamencosketches

*Joseph Haydn*: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat major, H 7E/1. Mark Bennett, Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert

This is a great work. Reminds me of an open forest.


----------



## Bourdon

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Joseph Haydn*: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat major, H 7E/1. Mark Bennett, Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert
> 
> This is a great work. Reminds me of an open forest.


Without trees?


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> Without trees?


Hmm... Maybe sparse trees


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Joseph Haydn*: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat major, H 7E/1. Mark Bennett, Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert
> 
> This is a great work. Reminds me of an open forest.


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in music by Sir James MacMillan:










I was really impressed with this on my last listen (2nd or 3rd spin). I've been looking forward to hearing this again.


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, Symphony No 7 - LPO, Paavo Berglund.

A special live recording of this fine symphony - wish I'd been at the concert.


----------



## KenOC

Listening to Dvorak's G-major string quartet, Op. 106. This was written after the "American" and is much less popular, probably because it doesn't have all those catchy tunes and is a bit difficult and complex both harmonically and rhythmically. But it repays attentive listening. It is included (along with the American) on the currently-free download from *Supraphon *in an excellent performance by the Pavel Haas Quartet. Recommended!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Various short pieces for keyboard. Rosalyn Tureck

Wow, Tureck's playing is quite something. Unlike any other Bachian pianist I know of. Great sensitivity, and the Columbia engineers did a great job micing her piano.


----------



## senza sordino

Szymanowski Concert Overture, Violin Concerti 1 and 2. Fantastic disk. One of my favorite albums.









Szymanowski Violin Sonata, Lullaby, Myths, Romance in D, Nocturne, Nocturne and Tarantella, Roxanna's Aria from King Roger arranged for violin and piano









Szymanowski Symphonies 1 and 3, Love Songs of Hafiz


----------



## flamencosketches

Bit of a Handel binge the past hour or so...:




























*George Frideric Handel*: Italian Cantatas. Emma Kirkby, Christopher Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music -- Dettingen Anthem, HWV 265. Simon Preston, the English Concert, Choir of Westminster Abbey -- Water Music Suite in F major, HWV348. Trevor Pinnock, the English Concert

All of this music is really hitting the spot right now. This is a really good recording of the Water Music, a new favorite. The Dettingen stuff is new to me but really excellently sung by both the Westminster Choir and the soloists involved. My favorite of this mini-binge has been the Kirkby though, which I've been returning to over and over the past week and a half or so. I really enjoy her voice.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142546


*Édouard Lalo*

Concerto russe
Romance-Serenade
Fantaisie-ballet
Guitare
Piano Concerto

Jean-Jacques Kantorow, violin
Pierre-Alain Volondat, piano
Tapiola Sinfonietta
Kees Bakels, conductor

2012


----------



## MusicSybarite

Knorf said:


> *Kaija Saariaho*: _Orion_, _Notes on Light_
> Anssi Karttunen, cello
> Orchestre de Paris, Christoph Eschenbach
> 
> Remarkable music! _Notes on Light_ is essentially a cello concerto in five movements, quite beautiful and engaging. _Orion_ is a stunning, three-movement symphonic poem.


I've heard Orion from that set. I wouldn't say it's stunning, though. I have yet to hear a work from her I really say: wow, that's something else!


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 4 - Requiem" and "The Lament for Beowulf":


----------



## Joe B

senza sordino said:


> Szymanowski Concert Overture, Violin Concerti 1 and 2. Fantastic disk. One of my favorite albums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


I enjoy this disc as well. Lydia Mordkovitch's performance on this disc is excellent, but what makes it great is the BBC Philharmonic's performance under Vassily Sinaisky. I understand why this is one of your favorites.


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1979. The more I listen to this LP, the more I like it.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos 16-18-19
Geza Anda (piano and director)

Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos leading the Camerata Salzburg in Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## Turangalîla

Scriabin - Vers la flamme, op 72

Various recordings, though this live Horowitz recording from 1949 is my favourite.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Bruckner Symphony No. 0 * - Georg Tintner and the National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland

I told my S/O that it was Bruckner's birthday today (I read that on here this morning) and he told me we ought to listen to something he wrote later that evening. He doesn't know classical music all that well but appreciates it nonetheless (and listens to me ramble about it), so when I asked him what he wanted to listen to he said "Let's listen to the 0th. I wanna hear what's so wrong with it that he wanted to get rid of it" hoping to find some kind of answer or hint as to why it got nullified, so we cracked open some beers, put on the piece and said _"Prost"_ to Mr. Bruckner. But there's really no answer to that question besides that Bruckner was severely lacking in self-confidence. I honestly prefer it to No. 1 and No.2 by a long shot. It's themes are exceptionally memorable and beautiful, and the piece as a whole is incredibly profound, at least in the way it affects me. The Tintner is my favorite recording (the only other one I've heard is Simone Young, I'll need to sample more recordings).


----------



## VitellioScarpia

I am embarking on an Ives re-listen...


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Motets

Nicholas Wearne (organ)

Choir of St Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh & RSAMD Brass, Duncan Ferguson

bbc.co.uk 8th April 2011

This performance is just superb. It's the kind of disc you want to turn up to full volume and lose yourself in, whether you're of a religious bent or not. Through their crisp, measured phrases, limpid textures, and their reverent but never syrupy tone, they've captured the simplicity and humility of both texts and music...This is a disc to be revisited and savoured again and again.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

VitellioScarpia said:


> I am embarking on an Ives re-listen...
> View attachment 142553


I find Central Park in the Dark such an interesting piece not just from a purely musical standpoint, but also that it captures the imagery of something that we'll never be able to hear. Central Park is never going to just be still, eerie, and serenely quiet the way Ives experienced it ever again. We can only just listen to the piece and imagine the atmosphere at that time.

"This piece purports to be a picture-in-sounds of the sounds of nature and of happenings that men would hear some thirty or so years ago (before the combustion engine and radio monopolized the earth and air), when sitting on a bench in Central Park on a hot summer night"

We'll never know what that actually sounded like.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; String Quartes : OP18-No 2-No6-Op 136

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## Rogerx

Aleksandra Kurzak - Desire

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Morphing Chamber Orchestra, Frédéric Chaslin

Bizet: Je dis que rien ne m'épouvante (from Carmen)
Cilea: Ecco: respiro appena. Io son l'umile ancella (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
Dvořák: Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)
Leoncavallo: Qual fiamma avea nel guardo!.... Hui! Stridono lassù (from I Pagliacci)
Moniuszko: Ha! Dzieciatko nam umiera... O moj malenki (from Halka)
Puccini: Signore, ascolta! (from Turandot)
Puccini: Un bel di vedremo (from Madama Butterfly)
Puccini: Vissi d'arte (from Tosca)
Tchaikovsky: Puskay pogibnu ya 'Tatiana's Letter Scene' (from Eugene Onegin)
Verdi: Surta è la notte...Ernani! Ernani, involami (from Ernani)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

CD 8


----------



## canouro

*Richard Strauss:*
Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
Tod Und Verklärung, Op. 24
Der Rosenkavalier, Op. 59 - Waltzes
Capriccio, Op. 85 - Moonlight Music

_Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe_


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler-5th Symphony.

Kubelik and the BRSO.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> A twofer.....? I have these quartets and they count four CD's


Yes - in fact 3 CDs. I had a different twofer - one I will probably listen to today that covers some of the same music - in my hands while writing that.


----------



## 13hm13

Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini - What's Next Vivaldi?


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Berwald - Symphonies 1-4 (Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard)


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Brahms: Rhapsody No.1 in B minor, Op.79 No.1; Piano Sonata No 2 in F sharp minor, Op 2 
Béla Bartók: Rhapsody, Op.1/ Franz Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No.11 (1847)

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part four.

_The Bolt_ was a satirical yarn about a slacker who indulges in a bit of machinery sabotage (boo!) in order to grind to a halt the unseemly pace of factory life before he is thwarted by the timely intervention of the Young Communists (hurrah!). Needless to say, the culture commissars took a dim view of the plot as if the very idea of a Soviet worker swinging the lead during the Five-Year Plan could even be considered possible, let alone mocked. Although theoretically within the then-prevailing parameters of Soviet-style political correctness, both _The Bolt_ and Shostakovich's previous ballet, _The Golden Age_, were not exactly the kind of 'new' proletarian spectacles the powers-that-be had in mind - the former also bamboozled (perhaps 'unnerved' might be a better word...) the audience at the premiere and not surprisingly the ballet was dropped like a hot brick after just the one performance.

_Rule, Britannia!_ was not a tribute to Great Britain (perhaps not surprising as they had given assistance to the Whites during the post-revolution Civil War). The title comes from the name of a Royal Navy warship which just happens to be at anchor alongside a Soviet vessel in an unnamed western port, and the plot centres around the interaction of the Soviet crew with their western counterparts.

The writer of the play, Adrian Piotrovsky, was closely connected with the Workers' Youth Theatre which was beginning to be lumbered with accusations of 'formalism' by that time and, possibly as a result of political smearing by rival theatre groups, _Rule, Britannia!_ was not even published, let alone staged, and what little music that survived is not particularly memorable. However, this wasn't the end of Piotrovsky's collaborative efforts with Shostakovich - more on that later.

The music for the absurdist/agitprop revue _Hypothetically Murdered_ is interesting as it was the last occasion when Shostakovich wrote the sort of music for the stage which harked back to the slapstick style of his opera, _The Nose_.
The basic plot itself was contentious - a member of a bumbling Dad's Army-like civilian militia group refuses to play dead in an air-raid drill (hence the title) and decides to bunk off and see his girlfriend instead. What followed was the sort of chaotic chase scenario previously seen in _The Nose_, with music to match. After the heavy criticism which was recently levelled at the ballet _The Bolt_ for treating a serious issue flippantly it was hardly surprising that the authorities would again be nettled by this kind of satire, even one which did apparently have a pro-Bolshevik agitprop undercurrent.

The audience lapped it up, but it's hard to envisage the critics being impressed with, plot aside, the on-stage Tea-Jazz Ensemble's playing its own repertoire against the music written by Shostakovich for the pit orchestra - although I suspect that for some the spectacle of a boisterous Alsatian dog lolloping about on stage in a ballet tutu might have been the last straw. Shostakovich and many other artists perhaps didn't know it yet, but In Moscow and Leningrad the culture commissars had begun stropping their knives in earnest and were about to raise their game.

_The Bolt_ - ballet in three acts op.27 (1930-31):










Fragments from the incidental music for the Adrian Piotrovsky play _Prav', Britaniya!_ [_Rule, Britannia!_] op.28 - partly reconstructed by Mark Fitz-Gerald from the surviving piano score (orig. 1931):










Orchestral suite from the music for the stage revue _Hypothetically Murdered_ by Yevgeni Ryss and Vsevolod Voyevodin op.31a, reconstructed by Gerard McBurney from surviving orchestral numbers and piano sketches (orig. 1931):


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Orchestral Suites ( overtures )


----------



## Enthusiast

I've been playing this fairly regularly but it is a month since I heard it. Listening to it is a great journey.


----------



## Guest002

I'm not usually a huge fan of a lot of chamber works, and string quartets generally are often way beyond my comprehension, but these ones by Janáček are extremely well-performed by the Belcea Quartet, and even I seem to be able to wrap my head around them and enjoy them a lot.


----------



## millionrainbows

Karajan would have looked really good with a mullet. :lol:

​


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)

First Choice
Building a Library
May 2015
First Choice
Critics Disc of the Year
Record Review
December 2007
Critics Disc of the Year
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2006
Editor's Choice


----------



## Enthusiast

Dowland Lachrimae (and other pieces) from Phantasm


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Keyboard Concertos No. 3, 4 and 11

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> I've been playing this fairly regularly but it is a month since I heard it. Listening to it is a great journey.
> 
> View attachment 142562


I really want to explore this and the Scardanelli Zyklus. Holliger is a seriously fascinating composer!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Benjamin Britten*: String Quartet No.3, op.94. Maggini Quartet

Haven't heard this work since I chose it as the "quartet of the week" in the other thread, probably about 6 months ago. Fascinating stuff. I really like the ostinato movement and the Recitative & Passacaglia finale.


----------



## canouro

*Bruckner: *
Symphony No. 6 in A major,
Symphony No. 7 in E Major,

_Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Mahler-5th Symphony.
> 
> Kubelik and the BRSO.


And now.....the same work but performed by Michael Gielen and the SWR SO.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I. Glenn Gould

Gould, of course, is one of the performers whose playing emphasizes the "mathematical precision" side of J.S. Bach's music. Not for everyone, but this really does it for me. Glad I picked this up.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Piano Works

Pascal Rogé (piano)

15 Improvisations, No. 1 in B minor
15 Improvisations, No. 12 in E flat major 'hommage à Schubert'
15 Improvisations, No. 13 in A minor
15 Improvisations, No. 15 in C minor 'Hommage à Edith Piaf'
15 Improvisations, No. 2 in A flat major
15 Improvisations, No. 3 in B minor
15 Improvisations, No. 6 in B flat major
15 Improvisations, No. 7 in C major
15 Improvisations, No. 8 in A minor
Deux Novelettes
Les Soirées de Nazelles
Novelette sur un thème de Manuel de Falla
Pastourelle (L'Eventail de Jeanne No. 8)
Trois Mouvements perpétuels
Trois Pièces
Valse


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> I really want to explore this and the Scardanelli Zyklus. Holliger is a seriously fascinating composer!


I agree - I have quite a thing for him in all his guises. That Machaut CD is special. Have you tried the violin concerto (one of his few big scale works in a conventional form)?


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> I agree - I have quite a thing for him in all his guises. That Machaut CD is special. Have you tried the violin concerto (one of his few big scale works in a conventional form)?


No I haven't but I know Zehetmair plays it and I have a disc of him playing chamber music by Holliger, and I really want to get the concerto next. I've just discovered his great music by fluke, after someone came into this thread talking about how Holliger's first string quartet was the most abrasive thing ever written, but that it was worth a listen.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> No I haven't but I know Zehetmair plays it and I have a disc of him playing chamber music by Holliger, and I really want to get the concerto next. I've just discovered his great music by fluke, after someone came into this thread talking about how Holliger's first string quartet was the most abrasive thing ever written, but that it was worth a listen.


Yes, an absence of praise can be a good recommendation, too! I listen to quite a lot of Holliger and think of him as a fairly major composer. Oh, and I meant to say that the Scardanelli cycle is a must, too!


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 - David Temple lesding the Hertfordshire Chorus and BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting of John Keats's "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, Adam's Lament*

Well, this isn't the kind of piece you'd want to start your day with.


----------



## SanAntone

GLENN GOULD









*A State of Wonder - The Complete Goldberg Variations 1955 & 1981*


----------



## Colin M

13hm13 said:


> Sibelius
> Leif Ove Andsnes, piano


 Thanks for nudging me about this great recording. I listened to it this again this am after a night of medical call. Thankfully most telephonic or video phonic.... it brought up images of The Master at his piano in his beloved Ainola north of Helsinki. Leif has such a beautiful way of playing... And The Master has such a beautiful way of creating a Symphony in the key boards


----------



## Joe B

Manxfeeder said:


> *Arvo Part, Adam's Lament*
> 
> Well, this isn't the kind of piece you'd want to start your day with.
> 
> View attachment 142570


In that case, be sure you stay away from Schittke's "*Psalms of Repentance*" early in the morning as well:


----------



## Enthusiast

I have long had an affinity for Dowland but would not normally want to hear more than a single disc in a day. That seems to have changed as I have been finding it hard to stop these last two days.

Mostly it is for songs









But his music for viol consort is also enormously attractive. I listened to the Phantasm CD of much of this music earlier today but have now just heard Savall's very soulful recording:









I seem to have numerous recordings of this music but they all sound quite different!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass in G
*

It's a tribute to Schubert as a melodist that I first heard this once when I was 18, and 30 years later I heard the opening again and immediately recognized it.

This is Claudio Abbado and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. The choir is too big-boned and thick-sounding for my particular taste, but I like Barbara Bonney in the solos. Let's see how long I can listen to this particular recording until I get tired of hearing the choir.


----------



## Vasks

*A. Romberg - Overture to "Don Mendosa" (Bizzozero/Sony)
Kiel - Piano Quintet #1 (New Budapest Qrt+/Marco Polo)
Grieg - Lyric Suite, Op. 54 (Jarvi/DG)*


----------



## Rogerx

Roy Harris: Symphonies Nos.* 7* and 9

Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra, Theodore Kuchar

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## Joe B

Geoffrey Bush's "Oboe Trio" from this FLAC download:


----------



## millionrainbows

Berg: Schließe mir die Augen beide (rec. 1960 RIAS Funkhaus - mono). 
Anton Webern: Passacaglia Op. 1 (1965 -mono)
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra Op. 10 (rec. 1961), Bruno Maderna

"There's fever in the funk house now"-The Rolling Stones


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Requiem*

Marriner with the Academy. Nicely done.


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A major: Op. 108, K. 581

Sharon Kam, Isabelle van Keulen, Ulrike-Anima Mathé, Volker Jacobsen & Gustav Rivinius


----------



## canouro

*Bruckner ‎- Die 3 Messen*

Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wieslaw Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch, 
Maria Stader, Claudia Hellman, Ernst Haefliger, Kim Borg,
Chor & Symphonieorchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Eugen Jochum


----------



## Enthusiast

I wanted to stay with Jordi Savall's consort music ... Purcell:


----------



## millionrainbows

An excellent, excellent version of the Phantasy, with Rudolf Kolisch, vln./Allan Willman, piano (rec. 1953).


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Gloria*

The Choir of Christ Church Cathedral, Simon Preston. He uses a boy choir for the trebles, which take a lot of getting used to, at least for me. I was under the impression this was written for the Pieta, which would mean a more authentic sound would be all women. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## SanAntone

PIAZZOLLA









*Las Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas - Santa Fe Pro Musica Chamber Orchestra
*


----------



## erudite

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 5
Harnoncourt - Wiener Philharmoniker*


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vivaldi, Gloria*
> 
> The Choir of Christ Church Cathedral, Simon Preston. *He uses a boy choir for the trebles*, which take a lot of getting used to, at least for me. I was under the impression this was written for the Pieta, which would mean a more authentic sound would be all women. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> View attachment 142581


I like the sound


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic!!


----------



## Malx

Igor Stravinsky conducting a couple of his ballet works;
Agon & Jeu des Cartes.

I'd forgotten how good Agon is - one to spin again soon.


----------



## Guest

Greetings. I'm a newbie here--looks like a good forum. I enjoyed this LP this morning.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Requiem*
Thielemann, Munich Philharmonic

Outstanding all the way through


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> There are a few Ondine boxes in this series worthy of investigation - the Saariaho one that Knopf posted, one featuring Magnus Lindberg's works, and three boxes of the Rautavaara pieces (Orchestral, Concerto & Choral), there may be more but these are ones I have and enjoy.


Thanks Maix. Online is (was?) a great label with lots of excellent repertoire. I shall look into this, although I really should stop spending on more music!!


----------



## HenryPenfold

bharbeke said:


> *Mozart: Requiem*
> Thielemann, Munich Philharmonic
> 
> Outstanding all the way through


I think I need to acquire this recording. Thielemann is one of the best contemporary musical directors .....


----------



## PWoolfson

I keep coming back to this...


----------



## Enthusiast

This definitely is a twofer. It's good but interesting to compare with the Kuijken brothers' more recent set ... which is a real treasure. There has been a real development (and improvement) in the playing of baroque music over the last 10 years. But this older one still has some fine (if less nuanced and subtle) music making in it.


----------



## Joe B

Sir Colin Davis leading the London Symphony Orchestra with Jessye Norman and Jon Vickers in Gustav Mahler's "Das Lied Von Der Erde":


----------



## MohammadAabrun

Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1

I am going to listen to this piece for the very first time!


----------



## Bourdon

CD 9


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Kind of all over the place today:
Vaughn Williams London and Pastoral symphonies: Boult
Dvorak VC and Piano Trio no. 3: Isabelle Faust, et al
Scheherazade: Reiner
Currently: Dvorak PC: Kleiber/Richter


----------



## Knorf

Pēteris Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Navarra String Quartet

This is for the past week's string quartet listening thread. Catching up. For this selection, I'm struggling to remain interested.

ETA: I gave up on it after about 10 minutes. It's too derivative and boring for my tastes.


----------



## Malx

To celebrate Amy Beach's birthday:

Symphony in E minor Op 32 (Gaelic) - Detroit SO, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Rambler

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6 & The Noon Witch* Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Chandos









This disk is rather good!


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the COE.

Brahms-2nd Symphony.


----------



## Malx

Continuing the birthday theme, which gives me the chance to listen to a disc that was collecting dust in a neglected corner of the collection.

Happy Birthday to Karita Mattila.


----------



## Rambler

*Elgar: Scenes from the Saga of King Olaf* London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir conducted by Vernon Handley on EMI









A 2 CD set of this choral work - his first 'great' choral work, and a first recording of it. OK perhaps not really great - there is much fine music in the piece but the text is rather ho-hum.

A good account here of a work that will appeal to Elgar fans, as well as those drawn to late Victorian English music. Others may be less impressed.


----------



## VitellioScarpia

Finishing my Ives symphonies today...


----------



## Guest

This is an excellent new release.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Elliott Carter*: String Quartet No.4. Pacifica Quartet

Currently the Lento. A rich, radiant, Carterian slow movement. Great performance from this composer-approved recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142598


*Benjamin Britten*

War Requiem

London Symphony Orchestra
Benjamin Britten, conductor

recorded 1963, remastered 1999, reissued 2006


----------



## Knorf

*Franco Donatoni*: _For Grilly_, _Lied_, _Lumen_, _Ash_, _Arpège_, _L'ultima sera_
Gruppo Musica Insieme di Cremona, Andrea Molino

My mentioning Donatoni in the thread about "upbeat dissonant music" made me want to listen to his music. I've been thinking about it lately anyway! Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Itullian

Book 2 today. Superb


----------



## Bourdon

*Matthias Weckmann*

CD 1


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gabriel Fauré*: Piano Quartet No.2 in G minor, op.45. Domus Ensemble

Just finished the Adagio. Definitely my favorite of the four movements. What is it about Fauré that is so opaque? One would think music like this would be easier to wrap one's head around.


----------



## Dimace

Today I have for you three very beautiful *Sibelius's* works:* Kullervo, The Origin Of Fire and the Our Native Land!*The Helsinki PO under Berglund is playing very well these melodic works and the Choruses are participating are also of top quality. This EMI 2XLPs set from 1985 is also a decent collectible. If you can, go for the Finnish DMM edition, which offers slightly better sound and maybe is better as collectible, (I have the German issue) despite the fact that chronologically is coming third. Details, for a really lovely LP set.









_(this is the Finnish DMM issue. The German is the same, without the DMM indication under EMI logo)_


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Slavonic Rhapsodies Nos. 1-3, Op. 45
Prague Philharmonia, Jakub Hrůša

The absence of these lovely pieces from mainstream programming baffles me.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded up the CD player with five by Leonard Bernstein from his later the DG years:

1. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #1_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)
2. *Mahler*: _Symphony #5_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)
3. *Bernstein*: _Symphony #1 "Jeremiah"_; _Three Meditations from Mass arranged for Cello and Orchestra_; _Suite from "On the Waterfront"_ (Leonard Bernstein/Israel Philharmonic Orchestra w/Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano on _Jeremiah_ and Mstislav Rostropovich, cello, on _Three Meditations from Mass_)
4. *Gershwin*: _Rhapsody in Blue_; *Barber*: _Adagio for Strings_; *Copland*: _Appalachian Spring_ (Leonard Bernstein/Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra w/Leonard Bernstein on piano on Rhapsody in Blue)
5. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra)

We start off with two monster symphonies by Sibelius and Mahler, and Bernstein really unlocks the flavor on both counts. Next up, Bernstein revisits some of his own compositions, most interesting is the _Three Meditations from Mass arranged for Cello and Orchestra_. While Bernstein _Mass_ or "mess" (as some might call it) had some nice things in it, generally, it was a overblown, dated, and even tacky; and Bernstein didn't bother to record it for DG as he had done with everything else he composed and recorded for Columbia. Even so, Bernstein takes some choice parts from _Mass_ and reworks them for cello and orchestra, and creates a decent cello concerto in all but name. Having the Mstislav Rostropovich (arguably the greatest cellist of his times) in tow doesn't seem to hurt matters. After some light American fare by Gershwin, Barber, and Copland, we end with Bernstein's infamous DG recording of Tchaikovsky's _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_. As Bernstein slows the tempos to limit, some may call it drudgery, while others call it genius, taking every morsel of Tchaikovsky's lyrical goodness and savoring it. After years of living with this CD and going back and forth, I've come to rule in favor of the latter sentiment and endorse Bernstein's musical vision.


----------



## Guest

This wonderful recording also includes No.28.


----------



## SanAntone

> While Bernstein Mass or "mess" (as some might call it) had some nice things in it, generally, it was a overblown, dated, and even tacky; and Bernstein didn't bother to record it for DG as he had done with everything else he composed and recorded for Columbia.


Your assessment might have been what one would hear 30 years ago; but critical opinion has come around to appreciating _Mass_ for the great work it is. I believe it to best the best thing he composed. You should not read too much into the fact that Bernstein did not re-record the work for DG, in fact, I wish he had not re-visited _West Side Story_ since his DG recording is a travesty, whereas the original cast recording was a marvel - same for _Mass_.

_Mass_ has received serious attention in the last twenty years, receiving five new recordings, the most recent this year.

If you do not care for the work, that's fine, but your dismissal of the work is the only thing about _Mass_ that is dated and tacky.


----------



## flamencosketches

SanAntone said:


> Your assessment might have been what one would hear 30 years ago; but critical opinion has come around to appreciating _Mass_ for the great work it is. I believe it to best the best thing he composed. You should not read too much into the fact that Bernstein did not re-record the work for DG, in fact, I wish he had not re-visited _West Side Story_ since his DG recording is a travesty, whereas the original cast recording was a marvel - same for _Mass_.
> 
> _Mass_ has received serious attention in the last twenty years, receiving five new recordings, the most recent this year.
> 
> If you do not care for the work, that's fine, but your dismissal of the work is the only thing about _Mass_ that is dated and tacky.


Agreed! Bernstein's Mass is an amazing work. I didn't expect to like it so much as it draws heavily from the Broadway/showtunes kind of sound, which I am not into at all, but what he's achieved is a fascinating synthesis of a bunch of disparate styles. A great work. Not to be dismissed lightly!


----------



## Coach G

SanAntone said:


> Your assessment might have been what one would hear 30 years ago; but critical opinion has come around to appreciating _Mass_ for the great work it is. I believe it to best the best thing he composed. You should not read too much into the fact that Bernstein did not re-record the work for DG, in fact, I wish he had not re-visited _West Side Story_ since his DG recording is a travesty, whereas the original cast recording was a marvel - same for _Mass_.
> 
> _Mass_ has received serious attention in the last twenty years, receiving five new recordings, the most recent this year.
> 
> If you do not care for the work, that's fine, but your dismissal of the work is the only thing about _Mass_ that is dated and tacky.


Maybe it's time I give _Mass_ another listen. It wouldn't be the first time I came around to another point of view.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Sir John Tavener:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142605


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Requiem

Academy and Chorus of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner

1991


----------



## Joe B

Julia Krasko (violin) and Olga Kondratieva (piano) performing works by Fritz Kreisler:


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 1


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142607


*Gabriel Fauré*

Requiem
Ave verum Corpus
Tantum ergo
Ave Maria
Maria, Mater gratiae
Cantique de Jean Racine
Messe Basse

The Cambridge Singers
Members of the City of London Sinfonia
John Rutter, conductor

1984 and 1988, reissued 2010


----------



## Guest

These live performances feature wonderfully intense playing and great sound.


----------



## pmsummer

SUITEN FÜR VIOLONCELLO
*J.S. Bach*
Thomas Demenga - violoncello
_
ECM New Series_

SDG


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Babajanian: Piano Trios

Vadim Gluzman (violin), Johannes Moser (cello), Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Babadzhanian: Trio for violin, cello & piano in F-sharp minor
Schnittke: Tango (from Life with an Idiot)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50 'In Memory of a Great Artist'

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
March 2020
Nouveauté


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Alexander Mosolov: Piano Concerto No. 1*

One of the most shockingly original works for this combination. What a piquant work! It reminds of Bartók, Berg and Prokofiev, mostly, though this sounds very individual, eminently speaking. It's just terrific.


----------



## SanAntone

GOLIJOV









*The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind*
DAVID KRAKAUER


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos, K. 365 & Concerto for 3 Pianos, K. 242 & Serenade in G Major, K. 525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'

Robert Fizdale (piano), Arthur Gold (piano), Leonard Bernstein (piano)

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Harp Concertos

Marisa Robles (harp)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown

anon.: Theme, Variations and Rondo pastorale
Beethoven: Variations (6) in F major on a Swiss Song, WoO 64
Boieldieu: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C
Dittersdorf: Harp Concerto in A major
Handel: Harp Concerto in B flat major, Op. 4 No. 6, HWV 294
Handel: Sixteen Concertos for Organ and Strings
Handel: Theme and Variations in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
7th October 2016
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
October 2016
Disc of the Month
Finalist - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2017
Finalist - Instrumental
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2016
Winner
ECHO Klassik Awards
2017
Winner
Winner - Jahrespreis
Schallplattenkritik Awards
2017
Winner - Jahrespreis
Best Classical Instrumental Solo
Grammy Awards
60th Awards (2017)
Best Classical Instrumental Solo


----------



## canouro

*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas Vol.37: 35, 169, 170, 200 (Vergnügte Ruh, Beliebte Seelenlust)*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki, Robin Blaze









*Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- Cantatas Vol.46: 17, 19, 45, 102 (Herr, Deine Augen Sehen)*
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel, Moscheles & Ries: Cello Sonatas

Marco Testori (cello) & Costantino Mastroprimiano (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part five.

Nothing more needs to be said about the opera _Lady Macbeth_ and the circumstances surrounding its drubbing in _Pravda_ a full two years after its triumphant 1934 debut, but surely it has to be one of the finest works ever to land an artist in trouble.

Incidental music for the play _Hamlet_ by William Shakespeare for mezzo-soprano, baritone and orchestra op.32 (1931-32):








***

(*** same recording but with different sleeveart)

_Six Romances on Texts by Japanese Poets_ for tenor and orchestra op.21, arr. for tenor and piano as op.21a [Texts: Otsuno Ozi/anon. early medieval Japanese] (1928-32):
_Ophelia's Song_ for mezzo-soprano and piano WoO , arr. of the song from the incidental music to the William Shakespeare play _Hamlet_ op.32 (1931-32):










_The Counterplan Song_ for baritone and piano op.33c, arr. of the song from the film _The Counterplan_ op.33 [Text: Boris Kornilov] (1932):










_Ledi Makbet Mtsenskogo uyezda_ [_Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District_] - opera in four acts op.29 [Libretto: Dmitri Shostalovich and Aleksandr Preis, after the novella by Nikolai Leskov] (1930-32):


----------



## sonance

earlier:

_French composers via Youtube - not a first listen to the composer though, but a further exploration of the works ..._

Jean Cras (1879 - 1932)

- Journal de bord (for orchestra; 1927)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Luxembourg/Jean-François Antonioli





- Piano Concerto (1931)
Alain Jacquon, piano; Orchestre Philharmonique de Luxembourg/Jean-François Antonioli





- Quintet for Flute, Harp and Strings (1928)
Juliette Hurel, flute; Marie-Pierre Langlamet, harp; Philippe Graffin, violin; Miguel da Silva, viola, Henri Demarquette, cello





- Au fil de l'eau (from: Cinq poèmes intimes; 1911)
Jean Dubé, piano





- Ave verum (1905)
Sophie Marin-Dégor, soprano; Catherine Montier, violin; Pierre Farago, organ


----------



## sonance

now:

George Enescu (1881 - 1955)

- Octet (for strings; 1900)
- Piano Quintet (1940)
Kremerata Baltica/Gidon Kremer (nonesuch)


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann, Reimann & Mendelssohn: Intermezzo

Anna Lucia Richter (soprano)

Schumann Quartet

Mendelssohn: String Quartet in E flat major, MWV R18 (1823)
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12
Reimann, A: Adagio - Zum Gedenken An Robert Schumann
Schumann: Sechs Gesänge Op. 107
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Dowland*: Ayres for lute and vocal ensemble. The Hilliard Ensemble

I'm addicted to this stuff lately... can't get enough of these beautiful songs.


----------



## sbmonty

Max Regar: String Quartet No. 4 In Eb, Op. 109.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leonard Bernstein*: Mass. Leonard Bernstein, Norman Scribner Choir, Berkshire Boys' Choir, uncredited orchestra, w/ Alan Titus in the central vocal soloist role

Just the last three movements today; I stopped before the Agnus Dei on a recent listen through, and now I'm wrapping it up. Currently "Fraction: Things Get Broken", which is essentially an insane recitative/monologue for the Celebrant (Titus) who delivers an amazing performance. It's probably one of the most "love it or hate it" moments of the whole Mass, but executed skillfully as it was here, I love it.


----------



## Enthusiast

I programmed the morning by listening to (in this order):
- Hindemith - the entire Belohlavek disc (the Mathis der Maler symphony is surely Hindemith's mature orchestral masterpiece).
- Vaughan Williams - Symphony 6
- Hindemith - Nobilissima Visione
- Vaughan Williams - Symphony 8
- Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphoses


----------



## Rogerx

Famous Trumpet Concertos

Ludwig Güttler (trumpet/conductor), Joachim Bischof (cello), Werner Zeibig (double bass), Friedrich Kircheis (harpsichord/organ), Mathias Schmutzler (trumpet), Friedemann Jahnig (viola), Michael Eckoldt (violin), Roland Straumer (violin)

Virtuosi Saxoniae

Franceschini, P: Sonata in D
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1
Lazzari, F A: Sonata à 6 in D major
Mozart, L: Trumpet Concerto in D major
Mudge: Concerto No. 1 in D major
Mudge: Trumpet Concerto in D
Telemann: Concerto TWV 51-D7 in D major for trumpet, strings & b.c.
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Trumpets, Strings & Continuo in C major, RV 53


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

An effective antidote for sad days: Mendelssohn's _Octet_, from:


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 15

Doric String Quartet


----------



## SanAntone

*GOLIJOV - Ayre*
Nora Fischer, Asko|Schönberg






I am actually listening to this performance on Spotify, YT doesn't seem to have the complete work or even significant excerpts. Nor can I find an image to post of the CD.

However, this new recording by *Nora Fischer* is welcome and is a worthy alternative to the *Dawn Upshaw* recording that has been the only choice for so long.

And in the process of looking for the image or video clip I found that there was yet another new recording from 2018 by *Miriam Khalil*.


----------



## SanAntone

Coach G said:


> Maybe it's time I give _Mass_ another listen. It wouldn't be the first time I came around to another point of view.


You may not change your opinion, but I just wanted to point out that opinion has changed on the work. I've written an overview of the six recordings and the work *here*.

The original recording from 1971 (posted above) is still the reference recording but the *Marin Alsop* recording on Naxos is a very good newer one.


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Cage*: Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano. Boris Berman

Happy belated birthday to the master. It's been some time since I've listened to any Cage so I'm easing my way back into his music with some of the "easy" stuff. I was obsessed back in the spring and burned myself out on his music.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Academic and Festival Overtures & Serenade No. 2, Op. 16 & Haydn Variations, Op. 56a

New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Dvorak - Ancerl's fine Requiem and Belohlavek's masterful 7th symphony.


----------



## Vasks

*Ottani - Overture to "Amor senza malizia" (Goebel/Calliope)
Vivaldi - Flute Concerto, Op. 10, No. 6 (Rampal/CBS)
Manfredini - Concerti, Op. 3, Nos. 1 & 2 (Remy/cpo)
Boccherini - Almas que amor sujeto from "Clementina" (Bayo/Naive)
Sammartini - Sonata a piu Stromenti Obbligati (Gini/Dynamic)*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Years ago, it seems a lifetime ago which I reckon it was, I wrote a letter to _Fanfare_ disputing one reviewer's claim that Satie was unworthy of mention alongside other classical composers. I now think Satie himself would have regarded that claim as something of a compliment.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

I am happy with the welcome variety of repertoire spread over the different CDs, very entertaining.

CD 10


----------



## millionrainbows

Stephen Drury: *Faith, The Loss of Faith, and The Return of Faith. 
*
One of my favorite "program" CDs.

_Franz Liszt: From The Transcendental Etudes

Karlheinz Stockhausen: Klavierstücke IX

Charles Ives: The Celestial Railroad

Ludwig van Beethoven: Sonata in a-flat, Op. 110_


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Saint John Passion_
*Arvo Pärt*
Tonus Peregrinus
Robert Macdonald - bass (Jesus)
Mark Anderson - tenor (Pilate)
Paul Ayres - organ
Anthony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Helgi

I tend to reach for Mozart on Sundays, so this morning some sonatas with Maria João Pires and string quartets and divertimentos with the Hagen Quartett.



















Been listening to a lot of Sir Colin Davis + LSO lately, currently Elgar's Symphony no. 2.


----------



## Guest

This has been nominated for a Grammy. Challenging but rewarding music.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Guillaume de Machaut*: Motets. The Hilliard Ensemble

Man, I greatly admire the Hilliard Ensemble. They have almost singlehandedly won me over on the greatness of Renaissance and Medieval vocal polyphony. In fact, every time I listen to them, it makes me want to join an early music vocal ensemble. Anyway, this disc is no exception. People have criticized them for not differentiating from work to work clearly enough, but I find the results meditative.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some more songs from Emma Kirkby, mostly rather melancholy but with Kirkby's bright voice ...


----------



## Bkeske

A few I've listened to since last evening...





















And listening to the bonus LP of overtures in this set


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Some more songs from Emma Kirkby, mostly rather melancholy but with Kirkby's bright voice ...
> 
> View attachment 142624


I've just ordered a disc of Kirkby singing Dowland lute songs. What a voice she has.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 77, 164, 33
Gillian Keith, Nathalie Stutzmann, Christoph Genz, Jonathan Brown
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Continuing with my own personal Bach cantatas pilgrimage, with cantatas for the Thirteenth Sunday After Trinity.

No. 77 has a particularly remarkable and grand pedal fugue for the opening chorus.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142627


*Max Bruch*

Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, op. 26
Romance in F major, op. 85
String Quintet in A minor, op. posth. (1918)

Vadim Gluzman, violin
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Litton, conductor

2009


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Guillaume de Machaut*: Motets. The Hilliard Ensemble
> 
> Man, I greatly admire the Hilliard Ensemble. They have almost singlehandedly won me over on the greatness of Renaissance and Medieval vocal polyphony. In fact, every time I listen to them, it makes me want to join an early music vocal ensemble. Anyway, this disc is no exception. People have criticized them for not differentiating from work to work clearly enough, but I find the results meditative.


This one is an absolute classic,with a funny El Grillo and a profound  La Déporation.

Scaramella,In te Domine Speravi - El Grillo - La Déploration de la mort de Johannes ( jehan )Ockeghem ( Nimphes des bois )


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> This one is an absolute classic,with a funny El Grillo and a profound La Déporation.
> 
> Scaramella,In te Domine Speravi - El Grillo - La Déploration de la mort de Johannes ( jehan )Ockeghem ( Nimphes des bois )


Yes! I have that one as well. Very very good CD.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not home yet - still descending: The Alpine Symphony from this Solti twofer -


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Salve Regina*

Life of Mary - La vie de Marie - Das Marienleben

Choralschola der Wiener Hofburgkapelle
P. Hubert Dopf S.J

Disc 6


----------



## canouro

*Ludwig van Beethoven: *
Piano Sonata N° 25, Op. 79
Piano Sonata N° 19, Op. 49/1
Piano Sonata N° 26, Op. 81a
Piano Sonata N° 11, Op. 22
Piano Sonata N° 22, Op. 54

_Annie Fischer _


----------



## Colin M

Rimsky-Korsakov Cappricio Espagnol Op. no. 34. Ormandy, Philadelphia 

I just love the energetic flow of this piece... Ormandy does a laudable job deftly quieting the orchestra when needed for the many solo instrument turns that are encountered both between movements and within movements.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: _Schicksalslied_, Op. 45; _Alt-Rhapsodie_, Op. 53; _Warum ist das Licht gegeben_, Op. 71 No. 1; _Begräbnisgesang_, Op. 13; _Gesang der Parzen_, Op. 89
Ann Hallenberg, mezzo-soprano
Collegium Vocale Gent, Orchestre des Champs-Elysées, Phillippe Herreweghe

Superb performances and recordings! I'm slightly irked that at barely under an hour they didn't include _Nänie_. So it is. Nevertheless, a most enjoyable album.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

*Iannis Xenakis*: Palimpsest. Guy Protheroe, Spectrum Ensemble

This music is melting my brain, I can feel it.


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> *Iannis Xenakis*: Palimpsest. Guy Protheroe, Spectrum Ensemble
> 
> This music is melting my brain, I can feel it.


Better than a Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster.

Anyway, that CD is rad!


----------



## canouro

*Schubert:*
Piano Sonata No. 16 in A minor, D845
3 Klavierstücke, D946

_Alfred Brendel_


----------



## Jacck

*Peter Eötvös - Multiversum für Orgel, Hammond-Orgel und Orchester*
hr-Sinfonieorchester - Frankfurt Radio Symphony ∙
Iveta Apkalna, organ
László Fassang, Hammond organ
Peter Eötvös, conductor


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: _The Miraculous Mandarin_
Schola Cantorum
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

Probably my favorite performance of this masterpiece. Boulez's CSO recording is also very good, and in some ways is more colorful and seductive than this one. But I slightly prefer this NYPO for its astounding incisiveness, its urban brutality, for the sheer lurid drama which is weirder and fiercer in this recording than almost any other I know.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

I'm contemplating a purchase. But I already have _so many_ Brahms cycles.


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> I'm contemplating a purchase. But I already have _so many_ Brahms cycles.
> 
> View attachment 142634


Buy it!! It's a great set!!!!!!!!
You won't regret it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part six for the rest of today.

_The Limpid Stream_ was the third and final ballet for which Shostakovich wrote new music, and it was that work which _Pravda_ singled out for criticism along with the opera _Lady Macbeth_. _The Limpid Stream_ is a fairly innocuous story about some urbane strolling players who turn up on a collective farm. The music, it has to be said, is pretty banal for Shostakovich's standards up until then - in other words, the sort of thing that the authorities might actually have endorsed, or at least left alone. Paradoxically it still landed the composer in further trouble. Why? Well, it's more than likely that the official arbiters of taste had no real issues with either the plot or the music as such, but picking on _The Limpid Stream_ just for the sake of it would add extra clout to the criticism of the opera _Lady Macbeth_ which came like a bolt out of the blue the previous month - in other words, perhaps a certain someone in the dark chambers of the Kremlin must have thought that Shostakovich needed a harder spanking.

After riding high while still at a relatively early stage of his career all this was a devastating blow for Shostakovich, but at least it would be in his stars to survive, play the game and, ultimately, prosper. Sadly, the same cannot be said for the co-author of the libretto to _The Limpid Stream_, playwright Adrian Piotrovsky - the man who wrote the aborted play _Rule, Britannia!_ for which Shostakovich wrote the music back in 1931. The mid-to-late 30s was a time when cultural figures were starting to fall like ninepins due to the dumbing down of the arts in the name of Socialist Realism, and Piotrovsky, who by now had had his card marked for a fair while, paid the ultimate penalty - the year after _The Limpid Stream_ was lambasted in _Pravda_ he was arrested and then shortly afterwards shot.

_24 Preludes_ for piano op.34 (1932-33):










Piano Concerto No.1 in C-minor for piano, trumpet and string orchestra op.35 (1933):










_Suite for Jazz Orchestra no.1_ op.38a (1934):










Sonata for cello and piano in D-minor op.40 (1933-34):










_Cvetlyi ruchei_ [_The Limpid Stream_] - ballet in three acts op.39 (1934-35):


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No. 4 "Det Uudslukkelige"
Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Michael Schønwandt

Very nearly the ideal performance, and a superb recording. Powerful and poetic. The studio recording is slightly more propulsive than the live video, but they're very close and both truly excellent.


----------



## Rambler

*Beecham conducts Delius* with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra on EMI
















A rather magical 2 CD set, and I'm listening to the first CD which includes some of the earlier works (such as the Florida Suite) as well as Brigg Fair..

Somewhat of a marmite composer - I'm well disposed to many of his works. My mother isn't a fan - maybe partly because she judged him as a horrible person after watching the Ken Russel film about him! At nearly 90 years of age she still grumbles if she catches me playing his music on the HiFi. You really have to relax into this music and revel in the moods evoked.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> I'm contemplating a purchase. But I already have _so many_ Brahms cycles.
> 
> View attachment 142634


Don't we all? But this is a must, and you know it!


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Harris: Symphony No. 7. Also no. 9. Kuchar, National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine. For Saturday Symphony. Harris is always intriguing. I enjoyed number 7 and liked symphony number 9 even more.










Bach: Cantatas. English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir & John Eliot Gardiner. BMV 43, 37, 128, 11










Elgar: Sea Pictures, The Music Makers. Sarah Connolly, Simon Wright, Bournemouth. Love Sarah Connolly's voice










Vivaldi: Vespri Per L'Assunzione Di Maria Vergine. Roberta Invernizzi, 
Gemma Bertagnolli, Sara Mingardo, Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini. Glorious singing and period performance.










Haydn: Symphonies 93, 96, 98. Abbado, Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Buy it!! It's a great set!!!!!!!!
> You won't regret it.


Okay, then! I've pulled the trigger!


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> Don't we all? But this is a must, and you know it!


Thanks. I was hoping you-all would talk me into it. Sometimes I need a nudge to push me over the edge.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*

A little Bartok while I'm waiting for the Brahms download to complete.


----------



## Rambler

*Horowitz: Bach/Busoni, Chopin, Liszt, Moszkowski, Mozart, Rachmaninov, Schubert, Shcumann & Scriabin* on DG

















Horowitz in his old age. I seem to have several discs of him in his latter years, but nothing from his prime.

The Bach/Busoni and Mozart are particularly alive.


----------



## Itullian

One of my favorite cycles.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Mass No.3 in F minor. Eugen Jochum, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

I have struggled with Bruckner's masses, & especially this one. Not that it's not good music, but it's all very ethereal and intangible. It almost feels wrong listening outside of a true liturgical context.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Falling now upon my virgin ears and over the course of next week (I've enjoyed Holmboe's SQs for several years, but have not previously heard a single note of his symphonic work):


----------



## Coach G

SanAntone said:


> You may not change your opinion, but I just wanted to point out that opinion has changed on the work. I've written an overview of the six recordings and the work *here*.
> 
> The original recording from 1971 (posted above) is still the reference recording but the *Marin Alsop* recording on Naxos is a very good newer one.
> 
> View attachment 142617


This is one of the reasons that makes classical music so interesting, that we can hear the same piece of music and learn from different points of view.

I think the reason why I never connected very well with _Mass_ is the same reason I never became drawn to Mahler's _Symphony #8 "Symphony of a Thousand"_. Though both works are impressive in their sense of scope and ambition, both seem to try too hard, to encompass too much at one time. With _Symphony of a Thousand_, Mahler throws in too much bombast, soloists, multiple choirs, a pipe organ, everything but the kitchen sink, or may even _including_ the kitchen sink. Likewise, Bernstein with _Mass_. It's as if Mahler and Bernstein need to have their shot at composing their own "Beethoven's Ninth", but, you know, there's only _one_ Beethoven's Ninth, always was, and always will be.

In the case of _Mass_, it also reminds me too much of _Jesus Christ Superstar_ and _Godspell_ (Bernstein even used Stephen Schwartz who wrote the lyrics to _Godspell_ to help him with _Mass_). To me it's a bit like some really bad crossover material where this older, and really sophisticated classical music/Broadway guy, is trying to dress up like a hippie, and to me it's somewhat unconvincing. Even so, like Mahler's _8th_, it can't be denied that Bernstein's _Mass_ has some great moments in it, most notably, _The Word of the Lord_, where Alan Titus really seems to capture a simple but rebellious and stubborn kind of faith, one that stands up the "system", the powers that be, and challenges those "Big men of merit" the way that Jesus challenged the pharasies and the money changers.

I'm planning to revisit _Mass_, and hopefully check out Marin Alsop's take on it, as I've been quite pleased to hear other recordings by Alsop who is a Bernstein protege. I've also always wanted to like _Mass_, even if I felt as though it needed some kind of revision, or editing of some kind; because I've always loved Bernstein's musical vision, his exuberance, his charm, and especially his love of music. When I watch a Bernstein lecture on YouTube, I find him to be a bit pretentious and pompous, and I think he sometimes reads things, things that he wants to read, into the music of his favorite composers. But it is because Bernstein is so charming and so passionate, because everything he says comes from a place of _love for the music_, that I can't help but be captivated by what Bernstein has to say.

That alone gives me reason to give _Mass_ another listen, and still another listen, because I'm always interested in what Bernstein has to say.


----------



## Rambler

*Grieg: Symphonic Dances Op. 64, Norwegian Dances Op. 35, Lyric Suite* Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on DG









Perhaps not the most appropriate music for approaching bedtime! Some lively and unpretentious Grieg. Rather nice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## 8j1010

Rambler said:


> *Grieg: Symphonic Dances Op. 64, Norwegian Dances Op. 35, Lyric Suite* *Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi* on DG


Currently listening to the full album of his complete orchestral works by the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra! So far I've listened to the Piano Concerto in A Minor.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 12, Op. 112 "The Year 1917"
WDR Sinfonieorchester, Rudolf Barshai

I periodically revisit this symphony, hoping to get something out of it. I think it might be finally growing on me, just a little.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Brandenburg Concerto No.1 in F major, BWV 1046. Karl Richter, Münchener Bach-Orchester

This is a really great performance. A good alternative to the Hogwood and Pinnock recordings that I also have; it's in a completely different style than the English-school HIP approach, but still not what I was expecting at all. Do you hate "old-fashioned" Bach recordings? This may be the one to convince you that they're not all slow and ponderous.


----------



## Coach G

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 12, Op. 112 "The Year 1917"
> WDR Sinfonieorchester, Rudolf Barshai
> 
> I periodically revisit this symphony, hoping to get something out of it. I think it might be finally growing on me, just a little.


The 12th a good symphony if Shostakovich wasn't (arguably) the greatest symphonist of the 20th century. Yeah, it's strait-forward Soviet propaganda, even subtitled, "Lenin", but it's also a colorful sound-spectacular. If Khachaturian or Kabalevsky had composed it, it would be hailed as one of the finest (and funnest) symphonies to come from the Soviet Union, a real "communist party".

Sorry for the "Dad joke".

Even Shostakovich couldn't be a heavy all the time, so let's take it for what it is and enjoy!


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: 'Brandenburg' Concertos No. 5 in D major, BWV 1050 and No. 6 in B-flat major, BWV 1051
Musica Antiqua Köln, Reinhard Goebel


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> *J. S. Bach*: 'Brandenburg' Concertos No. 5 in D major, BWV 1050 and No. 6 in B-flat major, BWV 1051
> Musica Antiqua Köln, Reinhard Goebel


I've been looking into this set with much curiosity. From what I've heard, it's one of the zippiest Brandenburgs around! What do you think?


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> I've been looking into this set with much curiosity. From what I've heard, it's one of the zippiest Brandenburgs around! What do you think?


Yep, these are among the zippiest. But the style is terrific, and the playing absolutely top notch. I return to these recordings often.


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Yep, these are among the zippiest. But the style is terrific, and the playing absolutely top notch. I return to these recordings often.


Sounds awesome. I suspect I will end up getting this set eventually. Somehow, the Brandenburg Concertos (along with the Orchestral Suites) really _just_ clicked with me, over the past month or so, & now I am starting to become obsessed. What great music it is. I have Hogwood/AAM, Pinnock/English Concert & now Richter/Munich Bach Orchestra. Each has its merits.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Mass in B minor, BWV 232. Karl Richter, Münchener Bach-Chor und Orchester

Just the Kyrie for now. This is quite a bit slower and heavier than Richter's Brandenburgs that I was just listening to, and you can tell that he conceives this work as significantly weightier than the concertos (& rightly so). Solemn as it is, it's not a sluggish performance by any means and it all holds together amazingly well. This has become my favorite B minor Mass over the past month of listening to it nonstop...


----------



## ELbowe

This is a very old box set of LPs alas it has seen better days (both the box and LPs) it must have a story to tell; first attempts to resuscitate have been marginally successful however the underlying sound, between cracks and pops, is great and it deserves a bit more effort in remediation. 
Bach Organ Works - Helmut Walcha ‎- Preludes And Fugues Volume I
Decca ‎- Archive Series Deutsche Grammophon ‎ LP(x3) 1951


----------



## Rogerx

Complete Works for Piano Trio Vol. 5

Triple Concerto & Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 38 after the Septet

Van Baerle Trio

Residentie Orkest The Hague, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Oboe Concertos

Xenia Löffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

Oboe Concerto in B flat major, Wq. 164 (H466)
Oboe Concerto in E flat major, Wq. 165 (H468)
Sinfonia in G major, Wq. 180 (H655)
Symphony in F major, Wq. 181 (H656)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky Plus One Volume 1

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, Op. 37 & Mussorgsky; Pictures at an Exhibition

Barry Douglas (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Debussy: La Mer

New York Philharmonic, Jaap Van Zweden


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 1

Doric String Quartet

String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part seven for late morning and early afternoon.

_Girl Friends_ is a film about three childhood chums who end up as Red Army nurses near the front line during the Russian Civil War.

With the _Lady Macbeth/Limpid Stream_ backlash from _Pravda_ ringing in his ears, Shostakovich had little option but to keep throwing himself into his work. The next stage project for which he contributed music was the play _Salute to Spain!_ by Aleksandr Afinogenov, a propaganda work championing the Republican cause during the Spanish Civil War. Shostakovich's music amounted to barely ten minutes in duration and was so by-the-numbers he could probably have written it while sleepwalking but at least on this occasion there were no repercussions. Afinogenov himself did get into trouble that very year but, unlike his hapless contemporary Adrian Piotrovsky, he remained at liberty and returned to favour in 1938 only to perish in an air raid on Moscow three years later.

_Five Fragments_ for small orchestra op.42 (1935):










Music for the film _Podrugi_ [_Girl Friends_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.41a - reconstructed by Mark Fitz-Gerald from surviving manuscripts. (1934-35):
Excerpts from the incidental music for the play _Salyut Ispaniya_ [_Salute to Spain_] by Aleksandr Afinogenov for bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.44, partly reconstructed by Mark Fitz-Gerald from surviving piano score manuscripts [Texts: Valeriano Orobón Fernández, Pyotr Parfenov, I.S. Aturov, anon.] (1935-36):










Symphony no.4 in C-minor for orchestra op.43 (1935-36):
Symphony no.5 in D minor for orchestra op.47 (1937):










_Four Romances on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_ for bass and piano op.46 (1936-37):


----------



## Malx

So far today:

Lutoslawski, Symphonic Variations & Piano Concerto - Louis Lortie, BBC SO, Edward Gardner.

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 30 & 31 - Emil Gilels.


----------



## Rogerx

Spem in alium - Vidi aquam

Tallis - MacMillan

ORA Singers, Suzi Digby

Byrd: Domine Salva Nos
Byrd: Fac cum servo tuo
Ferrabosco, A I: Decantabat populus Israel
Ferrabosco, A I: I in Monte Oliveti
Ferrabosco, A I: I Judica Me, Domine
Gerarde: O Souverian Pasteur
Gerarde: Tua Est Potentia
MacMillan: The Forty-Part Motet: Vidi aquam
Tallis: Derelinquat impius
Tallis: In ieiunio et fletu
Tallis: Spem in alium for eight five-part choirs '40-part Motet'
Wilder, P: Pater noster
Wilder, P: Vidi civitatem


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Water Music

Riccardo Muti/Berliner Philharmoniker, Lothar Koch (oboe), Leslie Pearson (harpsichord)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## millionrainbows

Henri Dutilleaux (1916-2013): Complete Piano Music, Anne Queffélec, piano. Disc 4 of this 5-CD set on Erato. Highly recommended.


----------



## Marinera

Marin Marais - Pieces de Viole, book 5. Jordi Savall, Ton Koopman, Hopkinson Smith


----------



## Joe B

Just finishing up this old disc - Lorin Maazel leading the Cleveland Orchestra in music by Richard Strauss:









*Don Juan
Till Eulenspiegel
Death and Transfiguration*


----------



## Bourdon

CD 11


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Spem in alium - Vidi aquam
> 
> Tallis - MacMillan
> 
> ORA Singers, Suzi Digby
> 
> Byrd: Domine Salva Nos
> Byrd: Fac cum servo tuo
> Ferrabosco, A I: Decantabat populus Israel
> Ferrabosco, A I: I in Monte Oliveti
> Ferrabosco, A I: I Judica Me, Domine
> Gerarde: O Souverian Pasteur
> Gerarde: Tua Est Potentia
> MacMillan: The Forty-Part Motet: Vidi aquam
> Tallis: Derelinquat impius
> Tallis: In ieiunio et fletu
> Tallis: Spem in alium for eight five-part choirs '40-part Motet'
> Wilder, P: Pater noster
> Wilder, P: Vidi civitatem


Roger,
Is this as good as I'm hoping? I've got the CD & DVD in my cart at prestomusic.com as well as the hi-res Binaural download. Is it worth going "all in" for this release?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op.24. Julius Katchen


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Roger,
> Is this as good as I'm hoping? I've got the CD & DVD in my cart at prestomusic.com as well as the hi-res Binaural download. Is it worth going "all in" for this release?


It's great , by the first track I was blow away, those voices :angel:
I have the CD + DVD Video so I have no idea about the hi-res, sorry, they are on sale now, so......run.


----------



## Joe B

Listening on my headphone rig - Jorge Mester leading The Pasadena Symphony in Richard Stauss's "Also Sprach Zarathustra":


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Debussy and Franck









Then the 5th and 6th symphonies (relatively early works) by Henze. I remember as a teenager getting these out from our local library. They fascinated me but were also a bit of a mystery to me at that time.


----------



## Malx

Peteris Vasks, String Quartet No 4 - Spikeru Quartet.
Streamed via Qobuz.


----------



## Marinera

Telemann - Le Thèâtre Musical de Telemann. Ensemble Masques, Olivier Fortin.

Ouverture-Suite, TWV 55:A1
Ouverture-Suite Les Nations, TWV 55:B5 
Concerto Polonois, TWV 43:G7
Ouverture-Suite Burlesque de Quixotte, TWV 55:G10


----------



## Guest002

Quarteto Italiano playing the Ravel String Quartet (amongst other pieces, but it's the Ravel I'm enjoying at the moment).


----------



## sbmonty

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Karajan; BPO (Live Recording)


----------



## flamencosketches

^Amazing performance, the Karajan live Mahler 9...!

Back to Bach:










*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Brandenburg Concertos No.3, No.4 & No.5, BWV 1048-1050. Karl Richter, Münchener Bach-Orchester

Loving this set! One caveat: Richter's harpsichord is too quiet on No.5!


----------



## sbmonty

"Amazing performance, the Karajan live Mahler 9...!"

Listened to Bruno Walter with the CSO and Haitink with the RCO yesterday. An immense work!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn & Boccherini: Cello Concertos

Jacqueline du Pré (cello)

English Chamber Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim, Sir John Barbirolli

Stereo · Recorded In 1967


----------



## Vasks

_Maximum Minimalism_

*Glass - Company [1982] (Yuasa/Naxos)
Reich - New York Counterpoint [1985] (Diry/RCA)
Susman - The Starry Dynamo [1994] (Piccola Academia degli specchi/Belarca)
Adams - Common Tones in Simple Time [1979] (de Waart/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Rogerx

Boris Giltburg: Romantic Sonatas

Boris Giltburg (piano)

Grieg: Piano Sonata in E minor, Op. 7
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 36


----------



## Joe B

Mark Singleton leading VOCE in choral music of Paul Mealor:


----------



## Bourdon

CD 12


----------



## Marinera

Facce d'Amore. Jakub Józef Orliński, Il Pomo d'Oro, Maxim Emelyanychev


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

It has a reputation as a spectacular show but it is also filled with lots of really great music: it comes over as a non-stop stream of invention.









I'm not sure but I suspect that Verdi is rather underrated on this forum?


----------



## sonance

earlier:

_French composers via Youtube - further exploration of the works ..._

By Dalbavie I have only the piano concerto from 2005, performed by Leif Ove Andsnes. So now it's time for exploring more works.

Marc-André Dalbavie (* 1961)

- Concerto for flute and orchestra (2006)
Magali Mosnier, flute; Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Lionel Bringuier





- Sinfonietta (2004)
Radio Philharmonique de Radio France/Marc-André Dalbavie





- Palimpsest (for ensemble; 2002)
Ensemble Intercontemporain/Alain Altinoglu





- Sonnets de Louise Labé (2008)
Philippe Jaroussky, countertenor; NDR Elbphilharmonie/Thomas Hengelbrock





- The Dream of the Unified Space (2012)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Pascal Rophé


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Rimsky - *Scheherazade 
BPO, Schwalbe, Karajan

Fabulous, while sipping an ice-cold Turkish beer!


----------



## sonance

now:

Gösta Nystroem (1890 - 1966)

- Förspel till "Stormen" (Prelude to "The Tempest"; 1934)
- Sänger vid Haved (Songs by the Sea; 1942/43)
- Symphony no. 3 "Sinfonia del Mare" (1947/48)
Women's Choir from the Swedish Radio Choir; Charlotte Hellekant, mezzo; Swedish Symphony Orchestra/Evgenij Svetlanov (phono suecia)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto*

Emanuel Ax on piano.


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn*: Symphonies No. 96 in D major and No. 97 in C major
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142671


*John Knowles Paine*

Overture to Shakespeare's As You Like It, op. 28
Shakespeare's Tempest - Symphonic Poem, op. 31
Symphony No. 1 in C minor, op. 23

Ulster Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta, conductor

2013


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Debussy and Franck
> 
> View attachment 142659
> 
> 
> Then the 5th and 6th symphonies (relatively early works) by Henze. I remember as a teenager getting these out from our local library. They fascinated me but were also a bit of a mystery to me at that time.
> 
> View attachment 142660


Regarding the Henze, this DG set directed by the composer is top-notch. Undertaken before he composed the 7th and before a number of revisions to the works, it's still my go-to. I have the Rattle releases and the complete set by Jurowski, but this set is a must have ...


----------



## Malx

Gosta Nystroem, Sinfonia espressiva (no 2) - Malmo SO, Paavo Jarvi.


----------



## sonance

Malx said:


> Gosta Nystroem, Sinfonia espressiva (no 2) - Malmo SO, Paavo Jarvi.


It's great to see Nystroem getting more attention. (And I should definitely get more of his works ...)


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> Regarding the Henze, this DG set directed by the composer is top-notch. Undertaken before he composed the 7th and before a number of revisions to the works, it's still my go-to. I have the Rattle releases and the complete set by Jurowski, but this set is a must have ...


Yes - there was no 7th when I first heard it. He spoiled the completeness by writing more symphonies but I had a sense (nice to have it confirmed) that it was definitive. In any case, Henze is not among the composers I follow religiously and I had no idea that there had been a later and more complete complete set.


----------



## ELbowe

I know nothing about Opera but found this box set a few weeks ago, looked like it needed a home. While somewhat familiar with his Orchestral works I was pleasantly surprised; this is beautiful:

Camille Saint-Saëns- Samson Et Dalila
Georges Prêtre, Gorr, Vickers, Blanc, Chœurs René Duclos, Orchestre du Théâtre National de L'Opéra de Paris (3 LP Box Angel (1963?))


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Mozart*

_Le Nozze di Figaro_

John Eliot Gardiner, The Monteverdi Choir, The English Baroque Soloists

Bryn Terfel, Alison Hagley, Rodney Gilfry, Hillevi Martinpelto

I'm new to opera, so I have been gradually going through the big ones for the first time. This was a blast.


----------



## Guest




----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Yes - there was no 7th when I first heard it. He spoiled the completeness by writing more symphonies but I had a sense (nice to have it confirmed) that it was definitive. In any case, Henze is not among the composers I follow religiously and I had no idea that there had been a later and more complete complete set.


Indeed. I really do think 1-6 are perfect (and in their original unrevised formats). If Henze had left it there, it would have been best. Penderecki makes, in my opinion a similar mistake.


----------



## Knorf

*Shulamit Ran*: _Legends_[SUP]1[/SUP], Violin Concerto[SUP]2[/SUP]
[SUP]1[/SUP]Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim
[SUP]2[/SUP]Ittai Shapira, BBC Concert Orchestra, Charles Hazelwood

Terrific and sadly underrated composer.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok - the whole of this disc









(really good!) and the Bartok and Schoenberg from this:


----------



## Knorf

*Karol Szymanowski*: Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 35
Christian Tetzlaff
Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez

One of my favorite early 20th c. violin concertos, in a sumptuous, vivid performance and recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, German Requiem*

About 15 years ago, I was into HIP, so I didn't like big choirs and vibrato. When I heard Levine's German Requiem, I not only hated it, but I determined that Levine was a terrible conductor and have ignored him ever since.

Here it is 15 years later, and I've determined that the problem was with me. This is actually very well done. The piece is sensitively and thoughtfully conducted. Fortunately, waiting 15 years to come around resulted in my getting this box set at a discount. As they say, chalk it up to de suerte de los tontos.


----------



## Rambler

*The Lighter Elgar* on EMI









A collection of lighter Elgar works with two orchestras (and conductors) contributing:
- Northern Sinfonia Orchestra conducted by Sir Neville Marriner
- Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Lawrence Collingwood

A pleasing disc of charming if not particularly significant works. There is a very attractive naturalness to the music, even if at times it is a little too Victorian.

I'm planning on finishing the evening with some rather more substantial Elgar, so this makes a good aperitive.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works. A short part eight for tonight.

_Four Romances on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_ for bass and piano op.46, three songs arr. for bass and orchestra by Dmitri Shostakovich and the fourth by Gerald McBurney op.46a (orig. 1936-37):










String Quartet no.1 in C op.49 (1938):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

Excerpts from the music for the film _Chelovek s ruzhyom_ [_The Man with a Gun_] op.53 (1938):










Symphony no.6 in B-minor for orchestra op.54 (1939):










_Suite on Finnish Themes_ for soprano, tenor and chamber orchestra WoO [Texts: Finnish folk sources] (1939):


----------



## Knorf

*Charles Ives*: Symphony No. 2
Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot

I bought this disc for the Carter, but figure I may as well listen to the rest of it.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in sacred choral music:


----------



## vincula

Night-listening session and a reverberant cello. Add some _Laphroaig Triple Wood_ to it. I feel so privileged in such noble company.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian

Continuing my WTC journey with Alexandra Papastefanou's set.
A very dreamy, meditative, wistful approach.
Beautifully done and recorded.
Will definitely play it often.


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, German Requiem*
> 
> About 15 years ago, I was into HIP, so I didn't like big choirs and vibrato. When I heard Levine's German Requiem, I not only hated it, but I determined that Levine was a terrible conductor and have ignored him ever since.
> 
> Here it is 15 years later, and I've determined that the problem was with me. This is actually very well done. The piece is sensitively and thoughtfully conducted. Fortunately, waiting 15 years to come around resulted in my getting this box set at a discount. As they say, chalk it up to de suerte de los tontos.
> 
> View attachment 142675


You should get his Schumann set as well.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Not so familiar with Binchois. This is a sweet album <3


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> *Charles Ives*: Symphony No. 2
> Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot
> 
> I bought this disc for the Carter, but figure I may as well listen to the rest of it.


That's the spirit! :tiphat:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Bartok - the whole of this disc
> 
> View attachment 142673
> 
> 
> (really good!) and the Bartok and Schoenberg from this:
> 
> View attachment 142674


Both in my collection - excellent performances and recordings. If I'm honest, half the reason I bought another transfigured night was the captivating black and white photo on the cover!


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Indeed. I really do think 1-6 are perfect (and in their original unrevised formats). If Henze had left it there, it would have been best. Penderecki makes, in my opinion a similar mistake.


Do as I do Henry think of Penderecki as two different composers Penderecki Jr & Snr - works for me.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Charles Ives*: Symphony No. 2
> Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot
> 
> I bought this disc for the Carter, but figure I may as well listen to the rest of it.


I bought it for the Ives and was pleased with the couplings. :lol:

Btw, I have Morlot's Ameriques which makes a great listen with the Gershwin. And if you're really indulgent, follow on with the Dvorak 9


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Do as I do Henry think of Penderecki as two different composers Penderecki Jr & Snr - works for me.


Never thought about it like that, but I think you have a point


----------



## Itullian

A few of these.


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - various works. A short part eight for tonight.
> 
> _Four Romances on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_ for bass and piano op.46, three songs arr. for bass and orchestra by Dmitri Shostakovich and the fourth by Gerald McBurney op.46a (orig. 1936-37):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.1 in C op.49 (1938):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> (*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)
> 
> Excerpts from the music for the film _Chelovek s ruzhyom_ [_The Man with a Gun_] op.53 (1938):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.6 in B-minor for orchestra op.54 (1939):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Suite on Finnish Themes_ for soprano, tenor and chamber orchestra WoO [Texts: Finnish folk sources] (1939):


Uncle Bernie's DSCH cycle is very strong especially 4, 8, 12 & 15 (imvho).

I have the the string quartet cycle by the Shostakovich Quartet, and of the 15-20 DSCH string quartet cycles I have, I find myself going to this one very often indeed.

The other 3 recordings you show are completely unknown to me


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven 9 

BRSO / Kubelik

A beautifully played account


----------



## jim prideaux

the Raphael Ensemble performing the two Brahms String Quintets.


----------



## Rambler

*Elgar: The Music Makers & The Dream of Gerontius* Sir Adrian Boult on EMI









Sir Adrian Boult conducting different forces in these two works.
- The Music Makers with London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir with Janet Baker.
- The Dream of Gerontius with New Philharmonia Orchestra and the John Aldis Choir and London Philharmonic Choir & Nicolai Gedda, Helen Watts & Robert Lloyd

The Music Makers  is the last major Elgar choral work, but not really the equal of Gerontius as far as I am concerned. It certsinly has it's moments though. And Janet Baker's singing is as usual inspiring.

The Dream of Gerontius  was a key breakthrough work for Elgar, establishing his position in Germany first, even before in Britain. Elgar was very much a European composer, with a thorough appreciation of German music. Recorded in 1975, quite late in Boult's career. Apparently he delayed recording the piece because there were so many other recordings of it.

Fine performances here.


----------



## Turangalîla

Always a delight.


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No. 4 "Det Uudslukkelige"
Royal Danish Orchestra, Paavo Berglund

Like a military tactician whose superb foresight, flexibility, and discipline achieve victory against all odds, Berglund is simply excellent in this symphony.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988. Wolfgang Rübsam

This recording of the Goldberg Variations on a lute-harpsichord is (despite the very beautiful tone of the instrument) my least favorite performance of the work by a wide margin. But I keep trying, because something about it keeps calling me back, and besides there are a few people whose opinion I respect who hold it in very high esteem. Still, it's a tough slog every time. The musician's pretentious writings on the subject have done little to improve my opinion of the music, either. Maybe someday it will all click with me, but until that day comes I dislike it intensely.


----------



## 13hm13

Thx for suggestion of Paine earlier today.

Listening to this:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Die Kunst der Fuge, BWV 1080. Reinhard Goebel, Musica Antiqua Köln

Aaand here we have my least favorite Art of Fugue, though I don't actively dislike it like I do Rübsam's Goldberg. I just find it a little dry, but I think I am appreciating what Goebel has done here more and more with each listen. Hearing his Brandenburgs was key for me too, I think. I had a misconception of him as this stale, academically minded musician, which is probably the opposite of the case. It's great hearing these fugues as baroque chamber ensemble works! It opens up a whole new dimension to the music.


----------



## canouro

*Domenico Scarlatti:* Sonatas K.51-83
Scott Ross









*Rameau:* Pièces de Clavecin (Paris 1705-6)
Pieter-Jan Belder









*Gluck:* 
La rencontre imprévue ou les pèlerins de la mecque
Don Juan

_Sophie Marin-Dego, Lynne Dawson, Jean-Luc Viala, Jean-Philippe Lafont, Catherine Dubosc, 
Francis Dudziak, Gilles Cachemaille, Guy de Mey), Claudine Le Coz, Guy Flechter,
Orchestre de l'Opéra de Lyon, Sir John Eliot Gardiner_


----------



## VitellioScarpia

I am coming back to this recording after many trips. I find it quite good, actually, one of the better recordings I have.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Josquin Desprez*: Missa "L'homme armé super voces musicales". Bruno Turner, Pro Cantione Antiqua London

To incorrectly paraphrase Mandryka, the Pro Cantione Antiqua sing Josquin as if he were Schubert-lite, but I find the results compelling. This is to Josquin's Mass what Klemperer is to Bach's Mass: an old-fashioned take, with a girthy choir and a poetic sense of rhythm and an almost homophonic take on the melody vs harmony dynamic, yet without completely losing sight of the deep counterpoint of it all (that would be impossible in this music). Anyway this is a first impression, and surely wrong, but I find it enjoyable. Glad I found this CD; I forgot I'd bought it last year.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Falling now upon my virgin ears and over the course of next week (I've enjoyed Holmboe's SQs for several years, but have not previously heard a single note of his symphonic work):
> 
> View attachment 142646


You should be in safe field with his symphonies. A terrific composer.


----------



## MusicSybarite

sonance said:


> now:
> 
> Gösta Nystroem (1890 - 1966)
> 
> - Förspel till "Stormen" (Prelude to "The Tempest"; 1934)
> - Sänger vid Haved (Songs by the Sea; 1942/43)
> - Symphony no. 3 "Sinfonia del Mare" (1947/48)
> Women's Choir from the Swedish Radio Choir; Charlotte Hellekant, mezzo; Swedish Symphony Orchestra/Evgenij Svetlanov (phono suecia)


A stupendous disc that.


----------



## Joe B

Michael Bartos leading Michael Boriskin (piano) and the Bronx Arts Ensemble:


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frideric Handel*: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261. Simon Preston, The English Concert, Westminster Abbey Choir

These are all so good. If I were English, this music would make me proud to be English, until I remembered that they were written by a German.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142691


*John Knowles Paine*

Symphony No. 2 in A major, "In the Spring," op. 34
Oedipus Tyrannus - Prelude, op. 35
Poseidon and Amphitrite - An Ocean Fantasy, op. 44

Ulster Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta, conductor

2015


----------



## Guest

Quite an interesting array of styles, but the ensemble responds well to all of them in what is often very demanding material.


----------



## Rogerx

*September 8th 1841- Antonín Dvořák*



Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88/Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58

Glenn Gould (piano)
Columbia Symphony Orchestra- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Slavonic Dances Op.46 & Op.72

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Carissimi: Jonas & Baltazar

Júlia Pászthy (soprano), János Bándi (tenor), István Gáti (baritone)

Chamber Choir of the Liszt Ferenc Music Academy, Corelli Chamber Orchestra, István Párkai


----------



## Marinera

Rameau - Pygmalion. Christophe Rousset, Les Talens Lyriques

Les Fêtes de Polymnie, orchestral suite, RCT 39 (1745) and scene 5 from Pygmalion









Rebel - Les Elemens and Rameau - Suite Castor et Pollux. L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: La Traviata

Joan Sutherland (Violetta), Carlo Bergonzi (Alfredo) & Robert Merrill (Giorgio Germont)

Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
Sir John Pritchard
Recorded: 1962-11-07
Recording Venue: Teatro Della Pergola, Florence


----------



## Marinera

Rosa e Orticha - Music of the Trecento. Ensemble Syntagma, Alexandre Danilevski


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part nine for late morning and early afternoon.

By 1941 Shostakovich had largely weathered the _Lady Macbeth_ storm of 1936 and felt sufficiently confident to have another crack at opera, this time a setting of Nikolai Gogol's short story about a card-sharp who, as a result of his greed, ends up being comprehensively chiselled by a trio of other players. Shostakovich wanted to set the opera word for word as the action moved fast, but after writing the first act he realised that this would create a work of inordinate length.

By the following year Shostakovich had given up and the torso was left to gather dust. There may well have been others factors: in 1942 the USSR was still struggling badly in her war against Germany and perhaps deep down he felt there were higher priorities - how could he compose an epic symphony which came to represent the inextinguishable Soviet spirit and then immediately follow it up with something that seemed flippant at a time when Leningrad was being starved out? If the surviving music for _The Gamblers_ is anything to go by it's probably as well that Shostakovich abandoned it - its spikier qualities almost hark back to the stage works of the late 20s/early 30s but in 1942 that was far too much of a risk, not to say inappropriate, in those desperate years. He may not have realised it at the time, but at the age of 36 Shostakovich's career as a serious composer for the stage was virtually over.

Piano Quintet in G minor op.57 (1940):










Incidental music for the play _Korol' Lir_ [_King Lear_] for mezzo-soprano, baritone and orchestra by William Shakespeare op.58a (1940):








***

(*** same recording but with different sleeveart)

Symphony no.7 in C for orchestra op.60 (by 1941):










_Cordelia's Ballad_ for mezzo-soprano and piano op.58b, arr. of the song from the incidental music to the play _King Lear_ by William Shakespeare op.58a (1940):
_The Fool's Songs_ for baritone and piano op.58c, arr. of the songs from the incidental music to the play _King Lear_ by William Shakespeare op.58a (1940):
_Six Romances on Verse by English Poets_ for bass and piano op.62 [Texts: Sir Walter Raleigh/Robert Burns/William Shakespeare] (1942):










_Igroki_ [_The Gamblers_] - opera in one (surviving) act op.63 [Libretto: Dmitri Shostakovich, after the play by Nikolai Gogol] (1941-42 inc.):


----------



## Bourdon

CD 13

Lots of unknown repertoire that I wouldn't have discovered without this attractive set.


----------



## erudite

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 First version (1874)
Roger Norrington - WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln*









For my ears (and I suppose mood this morning) Norrington is the perfect conductor for _this_ version (1874) of Bruckner No. 4.
Fast (no denying it), but the textures he brings out make this worth hearing.

Still, I am glad to have all the versions available, I could never have a favourite.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Cello sonata & Transcriptions for cello & piano

Truls Mørk (cello) & Kathy Stott (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Triple Concerto in A minor for flute, violin & harpsichord, BWV 1044. Aurèle Nicolet, Gerhart Hetzel, Karl Richter, Münchener Bach-Orchester

Great performance from all forces.


----------



## Marinera

Heinz Holliger. Machaut-Transkriptionen. The Hilliard Ensemble, Muriel Cantoreggi, Geneviève Strosser, Jürg Dähler


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> CD 13
> 
> Lots of unknown repertoire that I wouldn't have discovered without this attractive set.


Sumptuous looking box. Thank you for posting the content of each cd, everywhere else it's just general information listed, even on Outhere website.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak - Piano Concerto in G minor/
Poetic Tone Pictures, Op. 85, B. 161
Vassily Primakov (piano)

Odense Symphony Orchestra, Justin Brown


----------



## millionrainbows

Henri Dutilleaux, Chamber Works, disc 5. Some of Dulliteaux's music is very modern sounding, and some of it less so, like French music you'd expect. I like it when he really stretches, which is not always.


----------



## millionrainbows

Brandenburg Concertos.


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD 11

This CD contains the beautifull Overture in A minor.When I hear this suite by Telemann, I am filled with a melancholy joy. It is a work on a modest scale with the recorder as the leading instrument by no means an instrument that arouses many people's attention.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

It's..._Medieval Monday_ for me (a modest attempt to gain some structure and consistency in my listening habits; a 21st century day is also in the works) :


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Missa Solemnis in C minor K139 'Waisenhausmesse'

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano), Wieslaw Ochman (tenor), Kurt Mol (bass)
Wiener Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado


----------



## Vasks

*Casella - Scarlattiana (Albrecht/Schwann)
Pizzetti - De Profundis (Backhouse/Naxos)
Rota - Bassoon Concerto (Millard/CBC)*


----------



## sbmonty

Mahler: Symphony No. 5 In C Sharp Minor
Bernstein; Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Judith van Wanrooij (soprano) & Patrick Henckens (tenor)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## canouro

*Gliere:*
Bronze Horseman Suite
Concerto For Horn And Orchestra Op. 91

_Richard Watkins, BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes_









*Gliere:*
Gyul'sara
Concert Waltz, Op. 90	
Overture: Shakh-Senem	
Ballad, Op.4	
Overture On Slavonic Themes	
Heroic March For The Buryiat Mongolian Assr, Op. 71	
Overture: Holiday At Ferghanna, Op. 75

_Vassily Sinaisky, BBC Philharmonic_


----------



## Enthusiast

I started the day with Karajan's Tosca -









and then went on to a couple of Nielsen symphonies:









Although I knew a few classic and great recordings of individual Nielsen symphonies it took me a long time to find a set that I felt really did the works justice (as those odd classic recordings had seemed to) but then I found two sets - Oramo's was one of them.


----------



## sonance

Ture Rangström (1884 - 1947)

- Häxorna (The Witches; song cycle for soprano and orchestra; 1938)
- Divertimento elegiaco (suite for string orchestra; 1918)
- Partita for Volin and Orchestra (1933)
- Havet sjunger (Song of the Sea; symphonic poem; 1913)
Karin Ingebäck, soprano; Bernt Lysell, violin; Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Hannu Koivula (Häxorna), Leif Segerstam (Divertimento), Niklas Willén (Partita, Havet sjunger) (phono suecia)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142714


*Thomas Tallis*

Spem in alium (40-part motet)
Sancte Deus
Salvator mundi, salva nos I
Salvator mundi, salva nos II
Gaude gloriosa
Miserere nostri
Loquebantur variis linguis
If ye love me
Hear the voice and prayer
A new commandment
O Lord, give thy holy spirit
Purge me, O Lord
Verily, verily I say unto you
Remember not, O Lord God
Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter
O Lord, in thee is all my trust
Christ rising again
Blessed are those that be undefiled
Lamentations of Jeremiah I
Lamentations of Jeremiah II
Absterge Domine
O sacrum convivium
In manus tuas
Salve intemerata
Magnificat for 4 voices
Ave, Dei patris filia

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

recorded 1985-1998, compilation 2004


----------



## Turangalîla

Haven't gotten to the sonata yet, but the mazurkas are really sublime!


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 & Franck: Symphony in D minor

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## starthrower

Book II


----------



## millionrainbows

From the Forrest Gump soundtrack, Alan Silvestri's _Forrest Gump Suite, _which, when played backwards, has the message "I just rewrote the history of the Viet Nam War to suit the emerging pro-miitary/anti-hippie aesthetic, and got right-winger Tom Hanks to play the role."


----------



## Malx

Earlier today the closest thing I have to an imprint disc - the first recording I bought of Dvorak's ninth symphony 30 years ago. I have a number of others, all very good, but this is the one that if forced to keep only one, without any hesitation this would be my pick.

LPO conducted by Zdenek Macal.


----------



## sonance

Dieterich Buxtehude (c. 1637 - 1707)

- Sonatas I - VII, op. 1 (c. 1694)
Manfredo Kraemer, viollin; Juan Manuel Quintana, viola da gamba; Dane Roberts, violone; Dirk Börner, clavecin (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Enthusiast

Henze's 4th symphony:









Holst's Planets Suite:









Vaughan Williams 9th symphony:


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> From the Forrest Gump soundtrack, Alan Silvestri's _Forrest Gump Suite, _which, when played backwards, has the message "I just rewrote the history of the Viet Nam War to suit the emerging pro-miitary/anti-hippie aesthetic, and got right-winger Tom Hanks to play the role."


Another blockbuster film I couldn't bother sitting through. Hanks is a likeable guy but I never found his acting or his films too captivating or provocative. He's hardly a right winger but more of an establishment democrat.


----------



## Malx

Lutoslawski, Paganini Variations (in version for solo piano and orchestra) & Symphony No 4 - Louis Lortie, BBC SO, Edward Gardner.


----------



## canouro

*Witold Lutosławski:* Variations on a theme of Paganini, for 2 pianos
_Martha Argerich, Nelson Freire_

*Béla Bartók:* Sonata for 2 pianos & 2 percussion, Sz. 110, BB 15
_Martha Argerich, Stephen Kovacevich, Willy Goudswaard, Michael De Roo_

*Camille Saint-Saëns:* Carnival of the Animals, zoological fantasy for 2 pianos & ensemble
_Martha Argerich, Georg Maximilian Hortnagel, Nelson Freire, Gidon Kremer, Isabelle van Keulen,
Tabea Zimmerman, Mischa Maisky, Irena Grafenauer, Eduard Brunner, Markus Steckeler, Edith Salmen-Weber_

*Maurice Ravel:* La valse, poème choréographique for piano or 2 pianos
Martha Argerich, Nelson Freire


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I'm enjoying five that I loaded into the CD player by (mostly) Eugene Ormandy and friends:

1. *Mahler*: _Symphony #1 "Titan"_, with _Blumine_ movement (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra); Songs of a Wayfarer (Andrew Davis/London Philharmonic Orchestra w/Frederica von Stade, mezzo-soprano) RCA Red Seal reissue
2. *Brahms*: _Violin Concerto_; _Double Concerto_ (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra w/Isaac Stern, violin on the _Violin Concerto_, and w/Isaac Stern, violin & Leonard Rose, cello, on the _Double Concerto_) Sony Essential Classics reissue
3. *Rachmaninoff*: _Piano Concerto #3_ (Eugene Ormandy/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Vladimir Horowitz, piano) RCA Red Seal reissue
4. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #15_ (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra); _Piano Sonata #2_ (Emil Gilels) RCA Red Seal reissue
5. *Respighi*: _The Fountains of Rome_; _The Pines of Rome_ (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra) CBS Great Performances series reissue, the ones that look like newspaper headlines....

Eugene Ormandy is how you build your classical music library on a budget, and I've relied on Columbia and RCA Ormandy reissues since the days of LPs. We start with Mahler's _Symphony #1 "Titan"_ but in the unusual form that includes the _Blumine_ movement. So after we let some flowers bloom through Ormandy's well-rounded and straight-forward approach to Mahler's 1st; we move on to some filler material by Frederica von Stadt and conductor, Andrew Davis, and a near perfect rendition of Mahler's _Song of the Wayfarer_, a wonderful little song cycle that reminds me of a pleasant hike through powerful hills and mountains. Next up, we have two by Brahms where Ormandy joins forces with the warm and plucky violin tones of Isaac Stern, and his buddy, Leonard Rose on cello; probably my favorite recording of the Brahms _Double_, along with the equally crisp recording made by Bruno Walter with Zino Francescatti and Pierre Fournier. Those on a budget needn't buy both. This is followed by a rarity as Ormandy, just for a moment, leaves his fantastic Philadelphians, and joins forces with Leonard Bernstein's New York Philharmonic and a live recording of Rachmaninoff's _Piano Concerto #3_ with Vladimir Horowitz in tow. Did I say "live"? I read from more than one source that the recording is "almost live" as Ormandy and Horowitz took the NYPO to the studio a few days later for a few touch ups; but still my favorite Rach 3 in any case. We then move on to Shostakovich's 15th and final symphony, and a most fitting finale for the Shostakovich symphonic cycle (IMO, the finest Symphonic cycle of the 20th Century); as we find the ailing composer surprisingly upbeat and playful in the first movement; profound but free from the gloom and thick sarcasm that so often characterizes Shostakovich's other works starting with _Lady MacBeth of Mdsensk_ onward; and a mysterious ending where the composer seems to go off into oblivion. Then we take another break from our Ormandy routine, with the pianist, Emil Gilels' beautiful rendition of Shostakovich's _Piano Sonata #2_. We end with two Respighi orchestral showpieces that really show off Ormandy's "Philadelphia sound"; as I read in one of Ormandy's obituaries, on or about the day when he died: "He turned the strings to silver, and the brass to gold."


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part ten for the rest of today.

_Zoya_ was a wartime film made in tribute to Zoya Kosmodemyanskaya, a young partisan who was hunted down and killed aged just 18.

Piano Sonata no.2 in B-minor op.61 (1943):










Symphony no.8 in C-minor for orchestra op.65 (1943):










Excerpts from the music for the film _Zoya_ for orchestra op.64 (1944):










Piano Trio No. 2 in E-minor op.67 (1944):










String Quartet no.2 in A op.68 (1944):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD 1


----------



## Bourdon

CD 14


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent performances of one the greatest violin concertos!









Then the first disc of this very rewarding set -


----------



## Itullian

She really makes this set a spiritual experience.


----------



## erudite

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 "The Year 1905"
Yevgeny Mravinsky - Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra*









Gut wrenching is sometimes an overused phrase, but here it is…

The plaintive, hesitant oboe just before the "Tocsin" winds up for its final time reminds me of a lonely figure picking its way over a snowy square strewn with corpses.


----------



## Dimace

I'm not *Dmitri's* greatest fan, but he doesn't need my friendship. He is a colossal composer and his 7th (the only of his symphonies I listen...) is the best example of his greatness. Here we have a good rarity: *Supraphon, 1976, the Japan Promo, Gatefold issue, 2XLPs plus documentation. *I'm also not *Vaclav's* greatest fan, but here is making miracles.* SUPER direction! *The most vivid, I ever heard. More triumphant than tragic. It hasn't this paralysation feeling, this endless tragedy. It is like something which is coming after the end of the symphony as we know it: A new beginning after the end. An alter ego of this composition. To suggest such masterpiece is futile. *For me the MOST peculiar and unique 7th I have.*


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*_Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K. 491_
[Rec. 1961]

*Arnold Schoenberg*
_Piano Concerto, Op. 42_
[Rec. 1961]







Piano: Glenn Gould
Conductor: Walter Susskind (Mozart), Robert Craft (Schoenberg)
Orchestra: CBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Piano Sonata in D Major, D580*

The first time I heard this, I thought it was boring. That was a red flag that I wasn't getting it. So I've been listening once every day for a week. It makes more sense now.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

The slow movement from Sibelius' 2nd with Bernstein at the helm. So majestic.


----------



## Guest




----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Quartet Op 59 no 2

Lucky Razumovsky!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Caroline

Zander takes listeners on a journey of his research into the tempi and other elements of the 9th - and makes a few twists - with explanations - on this DVD.


----------



## Turangalîla

I think Le Sage is the best interpreter of Poulenc's piano music-if you have never warmed up to his solo piano stuff, I recommend this (and Le Sage's other recordings) highly.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I do like me a _Gavotte_ or a _Galliarde_...recorded back in Jan. of 1960. My LP appears to be a 1981 pressing, 2 years before Herr Neumeyer himself died at the age of 83.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Piano Sonata in D Major, D580*
> 
> The first time I heard this, I thought it was boring. That was a red flag that I wasn't getting it. So I've been listening once every day for a week. It makes more sense now.
> 
> View attachment 142727


keep on the good work.


----------



## pmsummer

SE LA FACE AY PALE
_The David Munrow Edition_
*Guillaume Dufay*
The Early Music Consort of London
David Munrow - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Guest

No.5 and 6 from this excellent LP set.


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> Another blockbuster film I couldn't bother sitting through. Hanks is a likeable guy but I never found his acting or his films too captivating or provocative. *He's hardly a right winger but more of an establishment democrat.*


.......Oh, pardon me!


----------



## Itullian

A favorite disc


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> .......Oh, pardon me!


You've used up all your pardons, buddy!


----------



## Bkeske

2LP box set. Telefunken, 1982


----------



## flamencosketches

*Josquin Desprez*: Motets & Chansons. The Hilliard Ensemble

I just finished transcribing Josquin's chanson Mille Regretz for solo piano and decided it was time to break out this amazing disc. This is probably top 5 one of the best CDs in my library. OMFG, it's that good. Phenomenal performance of earth shattering music. I love the Hilliard Ensemble so much, and Josquin's music blows me away every time.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Coach G

This afternoon and evening, loaded the CD player with five by Leonard Bernstein's recordings from the Columbia years:

1. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #5_; _March Slav_; _1812 Overture_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Sony Royal Edition
2. *St. Seans*: _Symphony #3 "Organ"_; _Piano Concerto #4_; _Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso for Violin and Orchestra_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Maurice Raver, organ on _Symphony #3 "Organ"_; Robert Casadesus, piano on _Piano Concerto #4_; and Zino Francescatti, violin, on _Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso_)
3. *Bernstein*: _Mass_, beginning 
4. *Bernstein*: _Mass_, continued (Leonard Bernstein w/Chorus, Rock Band, Marching Band, soloists, chorus, and featuring Alan Titus as the "celebrant") Columbia Masterworks
5. *Howard Brubeck*: _Dialogues for Jazz Combo and Orchestra_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/the David Brubeck Quartet); *Bernstein*: _Maria_, _I Feel Pretty_, _Somewhere_, _A Quiet Girl_, _Tonight_ from _West Side Story_ (The David Brubeck Quartet, with David Brubeck, piano; Paul Desmond, alto saxophone; Eugene Wright, bass; and Joe Morello, drums) Columbia records

We start with Bernstein's earlier Columbia recording Tchaikovsky's lush and melodic _Symphony #5_, which I think is taken a bit too fast compared to the more expansive recording Bernstein made of the same work for DG during his later years. The _March Slav_ and _1812_, though are special, the first classical recording I ever purchased back when I was fourteen. Then again, I guess almost everyone's first classical recording is a recording of the _1812_. Then comes three orchestral spectaculars by St. Seans starting with the majestic _Organ Concerto_ followed by the _Piano Concerto #4_ and the Introduction and _Rondo Capriccioso_ which give the piano and violin soloists a chance to show off their athletic, as well as, their musical powers. Next up,the monster _Mass_, by Bernstein has always been problematic for me. After a bit of productive and lively discourse concerning diverging opinions on _Mass_ on this forum, I decided to give it another chance. There's so much in _Mass_ that seems derivative. Did I hear a bit of Stravinsky's _Les Noces_ right off the bat? Was the marching band playing a bit of Charles Ives' _Country Band March_? Some _Godspell_ and _Jesus Christ, Superstar_, here and there? A couple of times, it was enough like _West Side Story_, that I expected someone to start singing _When You're a Jet_. While I still find the snippets of Rock, hippie and "youth" counter-culture to be unconvincing, and while I still think that _Mass _needs some tightening up; there are still parts I find very moving; the atonal oboe solo; the children's chorus, and among many other beautiful moments, especially Alan Titus singing _The Word of the Lord_, as a Christian hymn that is as humble and reverent, as it is rebellious and stubborn. We round things out with Howard Brubeck's _Dialogues for Jazz Combo and Orchestra_ where Bernstein joins forces with the wonderful David Brubeck Quartet. If you know Bernstein and you know Brubeck then it sounds just the way you think it would sound, not a masterpiece, but still good to have fun with. Finally the David Brubeck Quartet take us out with some very cool and mellow images from _West Side Story_.


----------



## SanAntone

MOZART - _Die Zauberflöte_









*John Eliot Gardiner
Harry Peeters
Cyndia Sieden
Christiane Oelze
Michael Schade
Gerald Finley
Constanze Backes
English Baroque Soloists
The Monteverdi Choir*


----------



## Bkeske

Second time though this set....Did a good vacuum cleaning, and much quieter than the first time.


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold: Four Concertos for Piano & Orchestra

Angeline Pondepeyre (piano)

WDR Rundfunkorchester Koln, Conrad Van Alphen


----------



## Rogerx

Reicha: Wind Quintets

Thalia Ensemble

Adagio for Cor Anglais & Wind Quartet in D minor
Wind Quintet, Op. 88 No. 3 in G major
Wind Quintet, Op. 100 No. 6 in B flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Suk: Asrael & A Fairy Tale

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 100 & 103

St Luke's Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Joshua, HWV 64

James Gilchrist, Konstantin Wolff, Myung-Hee Hyun, Alex Potter & Georg Poplutz

Collegium Cartusianum, Peter Neumann


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part eleven for this morning.

_Symphonic Fragment_ for orchestra WoO - early unfinished draft of prospective first movement for what was to become Symphony no.9 (1945 inc.):










Two songs for soprano and piano op.72a, arr. of two songs for voices and orchestra from the spectacle _Victorious Spring_ op.72 [Texts: Mikhail Svetlov] (1945):










String Quartet no.3 in F op.73 (1946):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.77 (1947-48):










Symphony no.9 in E-flat for orchestra op.70 (1945):
_From Jewish Folk Poetry_ - cycle of eleven songs for soprano, contralto, tenor and piano op.79, arr. for soprano, contralto, tenor and orchestra op.79a (1948):


----------



## Marinera

Heinrich Isaac - Sacred & Secular Works. The Hilliard Ensemble

Renaissance & Baroque Music in England, France, Flanders, Germany, disk 4


----------



## erudite

*Beethoven: Symphonies 1,2 & 3

Compagnia Di Punto*









Symphony No. 1
Arranged (Carl Friedrich Ebers) for 2 violins, 2 violas, bass, 2 clarinets and 2 horns.

Symphony No. 2
Arranged (Ferdinand Ries) for 2 violins, 2 violas, violincello, doublebass, flute and 2 horns.

Symphony No. 3
Arranged (Ferdinand Ries) for 2 violins, viola, bass, flute, 2 clarinets and 2 horns…

Most certainly _not_ Beethoven as you hear him played every day, but so enjoyable.
The Eroica for 9 players? Impossible? Definitely worth a listen.

This is going on to my top Beethoven shelf… along with Karajan, Furtwängler, Brüggen and Haselböck.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos. 1 - 3

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## sonance

Dieterich Buxtehude (c. 1637 - 1707)

- Herr, wenn ich nur dich hab (BuxWV 38; cantata for soprano, two violins and basso continuo)
- Sonata en Fa (BuxWV 269)
- Passacaglia en ré (BuxWV 461)
- Sonata en la (BuxWV 272)
- Dietrich Becker (1623 - 1679): Sonata en Ré
- Sonata III en Sol (BuxWV 261)
- Ciaccona en mi (BuxWV160)
- Sonata VI en Mi (BuxWV 264)
- Quemadmodum desiderat cervus (BuxWV 92; Ciaccona a tre for baritone, two violins and b.c.)
Maria Cristina Kiehr, soprano (Herr, ...); Victor Torres, baritone (Quemadmodum ...); Stylus Phantasticus: Pablo Valetti and Amandine Beyer, violins; Friederike Heutmann and Sophie Watillon, viola da gamba; Eduardo Egüez and Dolores Costoyas, theorbo; Marina Bonetti, baroque harp; Dirk Börner, cembalo and organ (alpha)


----------



## flamencosketches

Marinera said:


> Heinrich Isaac - Sacred & Secular Works. The Hilliard Ensemble
> 
> Renaissance & Baroque Music in England, France, Flanders, Germany, disk 4
> 
> View attachment 142743


I need this box... I have a good handful of Hilliard stuff but this would be a great addition to the collection. They're so good!


----------



## SanAntone

Dowland: Lachrimae or Seaven Teares
Jordi Savall, Hersperion XX


----------



## Malx

A piece that seldom gets an outing but always impresses - definitely one of my preferred Grieg works.

Holberg Suite - Bergen PO, Ole Kristian Ruud.


----------



## Rogerx

#CelloUnlimited

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Opus Classic Award 2020:angel:


----------



## Open Lane

Charles Ives - symphony no3


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> I need this box... I have a good handful of Hilliard stuff but this would be a great addition to the collection. They're so good!


Don't forget this one.


----------



## Bourdon

CD 15


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart:Serenade in G Major, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"/Symphony No.36 in C, K.425 - "Linz"

Wiener Philharmoniker
Istvan Kertesz


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

These two little-heard Singspiele of Schubert's should keep me occupied this rainy Wednesday morn.


----------



## Enthusiast

My listening today has been a bit of a "sauna". A long and powerfully steamy work followed by something much cooler. Both major works of great beauty and power.

Gurrelieder -








Telemann's Brockes Passion -


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Spontini - Overture to "La Vestale" (Frontalini/Balkanton)
Beethoven - Violin Concerto (Milstein/Angel)*


----------



## canouro

*Telemann - 6 Paris Quartets*
Wilbert Hazelzet, Sonnerie ‎


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Symphony No. 35 in D major, K. 385, "Haffner"_
[Rec. 1959]
_Symphony No. 36 in C major, K. 425, "Linz"_
[Rec. 1960]
_Symphony No. 38 in D major, K. 504, "Prague"_
[Rec. 1959]
_Symphony No. 39 in E flat major, K. 543_
[Rec. 1960]
_Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550_
[Rec. 1959]
_Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551, "Jupiter"_
[Rec. 1960]







Conductor: Bruno Walter
Orchestra: Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony No.26 "Lamentatione"

Symphony No.42


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 63

Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim

BBC Music Magazine June 2014

This is a superb, in fact I feel justified in calling it a great, Elgar Two. It's difficult to know where to start in listings its excellences...But one must start and finish with Barenboim's interpretation...this is a marvellously full-blooded reading of the Symphony, full of drama and passion...This must be one of the finest performances currently on offer.


----------



## sbmonty

Corelli: 12 Concerti grossi, Op. 6
Pinnock; The English Concert


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mahler, Symphony No. 4


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142756


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Capriccio on the Departure of His Beloved Brother, BWV 992
Capriccio in E major, BWV 993
Four Duets, BWV 802-805
French Overture, BWV 831

Angela Hewitt, piano

2000


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Beethoven Piano Trios Op70 & 97
Faust, Melnikov, Queyras

Just picked this up on Presto in the Harmonia Mundi sale. I'm enjoying it immensely.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

realdealblues said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> _Symphony No. 35 in D major, K. 385, "Haffner"_
> [Rec. 1959]
> _Symphony No. 36 in C major, K. 425, "Linz"_
> [Rec. 1960]
> _Symphony No. 38 in D major, K. 504, "Prague"_
> [Rec. 1959]
> _Symphony No. 39 in E flat major, K. 543_
> [Rec. 1960]
> _Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550_
> [Rec. 1959]
> _Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551, "Jupiter"_
> [Rec. 1960]
> View attachment 142753
> 
> Conductor: Bruno Walter
> Orchestra: Columbia Symphony Orchestra


I love this recording. Bruno and Columbia really do a fantastic job.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part twelve for this afternoon.

After being censured again in the aftermath of the infamous 'Zhadanov' conference of 1948, Shostakovich unexpectedly hit the jackpot - _Song of the Forests_, a rather corny oratorio from 1949, and the soundtrack for the film _The Fall of Berlin_ from the same year jointly earned him a prestigious Stalin Prize in 1950, the added advantage of which was the improvement of his financial situation as his dismissal from the Conservatory two years before had left him a lot less comfortably off. Shostakovich may not have known it at the time as previous experience had taught him to be cautious at the very least, but from this point the clouds above him would begin to lift - by wisely withholding his more contentious works and knowing better how to play the game, Shostakovich avoided further trouble while Stalin was still alive.

In the years immediately after the original 1936 condemnation of Shostakovich in _Pravda_ his composing for film increased to almost conveyor belt proportions as it gave him the best opportunity to keep his head down while riding out occasional storms. A number of the films Shostakovich provided music for from then up until the mid-1950s were little more than propaganda fodder of the Stalinist/Socialist Realism variety with _pro-forma_ music to match, but he was savvy enough to realise that it was the safest and easiest way to earn regular money during those years when his standing in official cultural circles was intermittently precarious.

_The Fall of Berlin_ seems on the surface a good war movie, and Shostakovich's music does occasionally rise above the humdrum, but there are serious distortions in order to portray Stalin as some 20th century cross between Napoleon and King Solomon. For example, there is the final scene where soon after the German surrender a radiant Stalin appears at Tempelhof Airport and spouts on about world peace in front of the adoring crowd - in reality he didn't even appear on German soil until the Potsdam Conference months later and throughout the whole of the war he rarely (if ever) went any further west than Moscow. Cult of Personality propaganda didn't seem to get much more sycophantic - or inaccurate - than this.










Is the film music from the 1940s and early 1950s the closest we get to hearing Shostakovich the Sell-Out? probably, but only because there was no real alternative: until he was in a better position to take charge of his own creative control during the Khrushchev years banality was the most effective means of self-preservation.

_Pesn' o lesakh_ [_Song of the Forests_] - oratorio for tenor, bass, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.81 [Text: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky] (1949):










Complete music for the film _Padeniye Berlina_ [_The Fall of Berlin_] for mixed choir, youth choir and orchestra op.82, arr. by Mario Pilati a.k.a. 'Adriano' [Texts: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky/Russian folk sources] (orig. 1949 - arr. 1996):










_The Dawn is Rising_ for baritone and piano WoO, arr. of the song from the music for the film _The Meeting at the Elbe_ op.80 [Text: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky] (1948):
_The Song of Peace_ for soprano, baritone and piano WoO, arr. of the song from the music for the film _The Fall of Berlin_ op.82 [Text: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky] (1949):










String Quartet no.4 in D op. op.83 (1949):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)


----------



## Turangalîla

It doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Christian Zacharias


----------



## MohammadAabrun

Liszt - Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178

I lisened to it 4 times to finally understand what is going on. It was great, but not as much as "The Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works" thinks.








Tchaikovsky - Symphony #5








Haydn - Symphony #45


----------



## Turangalîla

MohammadAabrun said:


> Liszt - Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
> 
> I lisened to it 4 times to finally understand what is going on. It was great, but not as much as "The Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works" thinks.


If you want to get a proper sense of that piece I wouldn't recommend just any recording-I have no idea about the one you shared, but I haven't heard of the pianist. I would recommend listening to Zimerman's recording, here:


----------



## Enthusiast

Boccherini and Buxtehude

Boccherini's Stabat Mater from this:









Buxtehude's inspired Membra Jesu Nostri:


----------



## MohammadAabrun

Thanks Turangalîla. Twice of the total 4 times that I listened to this piece, was played by Zimerman from this collection:








I know this work was not praised when it was realeased and just recently it drew attention, Eduard Hanslick said: "anyone who has heard it and finds it beautiful is beyond help", and Brahms reputedly fell asleep when Liszt performed the work. I can live without considering/understanding it a big masterpiece, but I am not through with the piece yet of course, need to listen to it later.


----------



## Bourdon

CD 16


----------



## Enthusiast

Two contrasting pieces ...


----------



## Marinera

MohammadAabrun said:


> Thanks Turangalîla. Twice of the total 4 times that I listened to this piece, was played by Zimerman from this collection:
> View attachment 142765
> 
> 
> I know this work was not praised when it was realeased and just recently it drew attention, Eduard Hanslick said: "anyone who has heard it and finds it beautiful is beyond help", and Brahms reputedly fell asleep when Liszt performed the work. I can live without considering/understanding it a big masterpiece, but I am not through with the piece yet of course, need to listen to it later.


I found very interesting and illuminating Arrau's thoughts on B minor sonata, especially in view of his connection to Liszt's music. The text is probably included in many books and liner notes, however I read it in Arrau on Music and Performance by Joseph Horowitz.


----------



## MohammadAabrun

Turangalîla said:


> If you want to get a proper sense of that piece I wouldn't recommend just any recording-I have no idea about the one you shared, but I haven't heard of the pianist. I would recommend listening to Zimerman's recording, here:





Marinera said:


> I found very interesting and illuminating Arrau's thoughts on B minor sonata, especially in view of his connection to Liszt's music. The text is probably included in many books and liner notes, however I read it in Arrau on Music and Performance by Joseph Horowitz.


Clara Schumann writes on 25 May 1854 in her diary (About Liszt - Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178): "Liszt sent Robert today a sonata dedicated to him and several other things with a friendly letter to me. But the things are dreadful! Brahms played them for me, but they made me utterly wretched…. This is nothing but sheer racket - not a single healthy idea, everything confused, no longer a clear harmonic sequence to be detected there! And now I still have to thank him - it's really awful."

I wish I could read Arrau's too


----------



## Marinera

El Amor Brujo. Enrike Solinis, Euskal Barrokensemble, Maria Jose Perez


----------



## Enthusiast

Some lovely Debussy performances ...


----------



## Itullian

Discovered a new cycle. 
Listening to the late quartets.
Outstanding.


----------



## ELbowe

Beautiful presentation (and music!) from Alia Vox
Miguel de Cervantes 
Montserrat Figueras • Hespèrion XXI • La Capella Reial De Catalunya • Jordi Savall ‎- Don Quijote De La Mancha • Romances Y Músicas
Alia Vox (Comes with 271 glossy page book (4 languages)
2 × SACD, Album, Hybrid, Multichannel 2005


----------



## MusicSybarite

elgars ghost said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part twelve for this afternoon.
> 
> After being censured again in the aftermath of the infamous 'Zhadanov' conference of 1948, Shostakovich unexpectedly hit the jackpot - _Song of the Forests_, a rather corny oratorio from 1949, and the soundtrack for the film _The Fall of Berlin_ from the same year jointly earned him a prestigious Stalin Prize in 1950, the added advantage of which was the improvement of his financial situation as his dismissal from the Conservatory two years before had left him a lot less comfortably off. Shostakovich may not have known it at the time as previous experience had taught him to be cautious at the very least, but from this point the clouds above him would begin to lift - by wisely withholding his more contentious works and knowing better how to play the game, Shostakovich avoided further trouble while Stalin was still alive.
> 
> In the years immediately after the original 1936 condemnation of Shostakovich in _Pravda_ his composing for film increased to almost conveyor belt proportions as it gave him the best opportunity to keep his head down while riding out occasional storms. A number of the films Shostakovich provided music for from then up until the mid-1950s were little more than propaganda fodder of the Stalinist/Socialist Realism variety with _pro-forma_ music to match, but he was savvy enough to realise that it was the safest and easiest way to earn regular money during those years when his standing in official cultural circles was intermittently precarious.
> 
> _The Fall of Berlin_ seems on the surface a good war movie, and Shostakovich's music does occasionally rise above the humdrum, but there are serious distortions in order to portray Stalin as some 20th century cross between Napoleon and King Solomon. For example, there is the final scene where soon after the German surrender a radiant Stalin appears at Tempelhof Airport and spouts on about world peace in front of the adoring crowd - in reality he didn't even appear on German soil until the Potsdam Conference months later and throughout the whole of the war he rarely (if ever) went any further west than Moscow. Cult of Personality propaganda didn't seem to get much more sycophantic - or inaccurate - than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the film music from the 1940s and early 1950s the closest we get to hearing Shostakovich the Sell-Out? probably, but only because there was no real alternative: until he was in a better position to take charge of his own creative control during the Khrushchev years banality was the most effective means of self-preservation.
> 
> _Pesn' o lesakh_ [_Song of the Forests_] - oratorio for tenor, bass, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.81 [Text: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky] (1949):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete music for the film _Padeniye Berlina_ [_The Fall of Berlin_] for mixed choir, youth choir and orchestra op.82, arr. by Mario Pilati a.k.a. 'Adriano' [Texts: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky/Russian folk sources] (orig. 1949 - arr. 1996):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Dawn is Rising_ for baritone and piano WoO, arr. of the song from the music for the film _The Meeting at the Elbe_ op.80 [Text: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky] (1948):
> _The Song of Peace_ for soprano, baritone and piano WoO, arr. of the song from the music for the film _The Fall of Berlin_ op.82 [Text: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky] (1949):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.4 in D op. op.83 (1949):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> (*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)


_The Fall of Berlin_ is especially good and vibrant. Shostakovich wrote some terrific music besides symphonies and chamber music.


----------



## canouro

*J.S.Bach: Missae Breves, BWV 232-236 *
Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with five by Rudolf Barshai and the Junge Duetsche Philharmonie (or German Youth Philharmonic Orchestra):

1. *Shostakovich*: _Symphonies #1_, _2 "To October"_ & _3 "First of May"_ 
2. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #8_
3. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #15_ (Barshai and the WDR are joined by a chorus on Symphonies #1 & 2) form Brilliant Classics box set
4. *Mahler*: _Symphony #5_ Brilliant Classics 
5. *Mahler*: _Symphony #10_, completed and reconstructed by *Rudolf Barshai* Brilliant Classics

Because I relied so heavily on budget CBS and RCA reissue recordings, my earliest Shostakovich cycle was an amalgamation of American conductors and orchestras: Bernstein and the NYPO for symphonies # 1, 5, 6, 7, 9 and 14; Ormandy and his fantastic Philadelphians for 5, 10, 13 and 15; and Stokowski's famous recording of the 11th that he made with the Houston Symphony Orchestra. As time marched on and almost everything became available online, I eventually filled in the gaps with George Solti and Bernard Haitink, but it wasn't until fairly recently that I heard Shostakovich in the hands of a Russian conductor. Along this line, and without taking a thing away from the luminaries mentioned above, it's conductors such as Yvgeny Mravinsky, Gennady Rozhdestvensly, and the composer's son, Maxim Shostakovich, who I think are best able to capture Shostakovich in all his aspects: the anger, sarcasm, irony, and sad, Russian, soulfulness; as well as, the beautiful orchestral colors. Add to the list, Rudolf Barshai whose complete Shostakovich cycle (the only complete Shostakovich cycle I own by one conductor and orchestra) seems to be the best money can buy. After enjoying the above choice Shostakovich symphonies, we shift gears and end with some Mahler; and an apt pairing as Shostakovich who started off imitating Stravinsky and Prokofiev, found a more fitting template in Mahler, whose length, breadth and sense of humanity and all-encompassing passion better suited Shostakovich's artistic vision. Here again, Barshai and this German Youth Orchestra, seem to be in top form.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Some lovely Debussy performances ...
> 
> View attachment 142774


We seem to have a similar CD collection!


----------



## Itullian

Haydn complete piano music.
Played on pianoforte.
Very nice set.
Sound is DDD.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven String Quartet Op 95 Serioso

Takacs Quartet

Beethoven said this was for connoisseurs only and should not be played in public!


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonio Vivaldi*
_Oboe Concerto in C major, RV 447
Oboe Concerto in C major, RV 452
Oboe Concerto in D major, RV 453
Oboe Concerto in A minor, RV 461
Oboe Concerto in D minor, Op. 7/9, RV 454
Oboe Concerto in F major, RV 456
Oboe Concerto in F major, RV 455_
[Rec. 1967]
_Oboe Concerto in G minor, Op. 11/6, RV 460_
[Rec. 1976]







Oboe: Pierre Pierlot
Conductor: Claudio Scimone
Orchestra: I Solisti Veneti

Dipping into this new box set I got in the mail the other day


----------



## Itullian

realdealblues said:


> *Antonio Vivaldi*
> _Oboe Concerto in C major, RV 447
> Oboe Concerto in C major, RV 452
> Oboe Concerto in D major, RV 453
> Oboe Concerto in A minor, RV 461
> Oboe Concerto in D minor, Op. 7/9, RV 454
> Oboe Concerto in F major, RV 456
> Oboe Concerto in F major, RV 455_
> [Rec. 1967]
> _Oboe Concerto in G minor, Op. 11/6, RV 460_
> [Rec. 1976]
> View attachment 142785
> 
> Oboe: Pierre Pierlot
> Conductor: Claudio Scimone
> Orchestra: I Solisti Veneti
> 
> Dipping into this new box set I got in the mail the other day
> 
> View attachment 142786


I'm getting that set too.


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Matthäus Passion


----------



## Knorf

Rogerx said:


> Elgar: Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 63
> 
> Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim
> 
> BBC Music Magazine June 2014
> 
> This is a superb, in fact I feel justified in calling it a great, Elgar Two. It's difficult to know where to start in listings its excellences...But one must start and finish with Barenboim's interpretation...this is a marvellously full-blooded reading of the Symphony, full of drama and passion...This must be one of the finest performances currently on offer.


High praise. I think I need to investigate Barenboim's Elgar...


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Turangalîla

MohammadAabrun said:


> Thanks Turangalîla. Twice of the total 4 times that I listened to this piece, was played by Zimerman from this collection:
> View attachment 142765
> 
> 
> I know this work was not praised when it was realeased and just recently it drew attention, Eduard Hanslick said: "anyone who has heard it and finds it beautiful is beyond help", and Brahms reputedly fell asleep when Liszt performed the work. I can live without considering/understanding it a big masterpiece, but I am not through with the piece yet of course, need to listen to it later.


Glad to hear you did listen to the Zimerman recording then. No problem if you don't like the work! I just wanted you to give it a fair shot. It took me years to begin loving this work, and there are still more than a few Liszt works I haven't warmed up to yet.


----------



## Turangalîla

I'm a lucky *******-I get to listen to this _and_ get school credit for it:


----------



## Joe B

Tim Reader leading The Epiphoni Consort in choral music by Owain Park:









Owain Park is still in his twenties. Already an accomplished organist (trained at Trinity College, Cambridge), singer (I've seen him perform with Tenebrae), and a gifted composer (studied orchestration with John Rutter before beginning his Masters degree at Cambridge), Owain Park has a very bright future ahead of him.


----------



## 13hm13

Gouvy - Requiem

Choeur de la Schola de Vienne
Choeur d'Hommes de Hombourg-Haut
La Philharmonie de Lorraine
Jacques Houtmann - conductor


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 4 on....









Gouvy - Symphony No.4, Symphonie brève - Jacques Mercier


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142795


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Symphony No. 29
Symphony No. 31 "Paris"
Symphony No. 32
Symphony No. 35 "Haffner"
Symphony No. 36 "Linz"

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

2010


----------



## Barbebleu

Vikingur Ólafsson - Bach Reworks Pt.1. Interesting and different. The jury is still out.


----------



## pianozach

Well, that was unexpected.

I'll leave my iTunes on "shuffle" mode fairly often, giving me a unique and diverse listening experience that rarely leaves me bored. I'll get movements of larger works, and all genres.

The last ten were

3rd mvt. of *Goldmarks' Violin Concerto* in A minor with Joshua Bell, Esa-Pekka Salonen & the LA Phil.
*Adrianne* - Destiny
Sarah Brightman - _*Phantom of the Opera*_
*Sheryl Crow* - Weather Channel
"various artists" - Black Velvet Band, from an album of *Irish Pub Songs*
*Pink Floyd* - Comfortably Numb (live)
*Beatles* - Good Morning Good Morning (mono)
*Jon Anderson and Vangelis* - Race to the End [Theme from Chariots of Fire with lyrics and in 6/8]
Victor Young - Sky Symphony from *Around the World in 80 Days* soundtrack

I cruise the internet; Facebook, Talk Classical, other blogs and news.

And then, from my CD Classics For Lovers, it's the *Largo* from *Dvorak's New World Symphony*, credited to the Berlin Symphony Orchestra . . .

. . . and I start getting weepy-eyed. Siri says Alun Francis is conducting.

I may have to play the entire symphony now.


----------



## Barbebleu

Bach, Toccata in C Minor, BWV 911 - Glenn Gould. Delightful.


----------



## Itullian

My love of Schumann's piano music continues.......


----------



## Itullian

Turangalîla said:


> I'm a lucky *******-I get to listen to this _and_ get school credit for it:
> 
> View attachment 142788


That's a great one too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Waldstein Sonata*

So far I'm just into the first movement, but it's notable for shooting out of the gates at breakneck speed. Personally, that's how I want to hear it. Sure, there a couple flubs, and maybe the EMI sound isn't as good as it can be, but it's still keeping my attention.


----------



## VitellioScarpia

I am also focusing on Schumann this evening.


----------



## senza sordino

The previous couple of days while school has resumed. We get two days to prepare this year, unlike previous years where we teachers and students begin on the some day.

Beethoven Late Quartets; String Quartets #11, 12, 13, 14, 15 and 16. All three fantastic disks.









Schumann Piano Trio #2, Weber Clarinet Quintet. A charming disk, delightful music.









Brahms Violin Concerto and Double Concerto









Mahler Symphony no 9. Superlative, transcedent, peerless.


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frideric Handel*: Delirio amoroso, HWV 99. Magdalena Kožená, Marc Minkowski, Les Musiciens du Louvre

New arrival. Wow, this is killer! Minkowski's ensemble sounds so unique, and they play with a lot of passion. The music has a very idiomatic Italian feel, almost reminding me of Vivaldi. (I'm not sure who Handel's specific influences for this style of music were, as I don't have a lot of touchstones for Italian Baroque.) Kožená has a beautiful voice, richly toned, very spirited. I'm very impressed with all forces. Each new piece of Handel I hear impresses me more and more.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Waldstein Sonata*

Kempff plays crystal clear. It's not the rush of emotions of Schnabel, so it took a little time to adjust, but it's good in a different way.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> *George Frideric Handel*: Delirio amoroso, HWV 99. Magdalena Kožená, Marc Minkowski, Les Musiciens du Louvre
> 
> New arrival. Wow, this is killer!


I bought that about seven years ago, heard it once, and hated it. I don't know why; I'm usually a Handel fanboy. But it's literally at the bottom of my CD stack. I've rented a backhoe and dug it out, next to some Neanderthal skulls.

Just listening to the first track, I'm thinking I sure was a numbskull seven years ago.


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> I bought that about seven years ago, heard it once, and hated it. I don't know why; I'm usually a Handel fanboy. But it's literally at the bottom of my CD stack. I've rented a backhoe and dug it out, next to some Neanderthal skulls.
> 
> Just listening to the first track, I'm thinking I sure was a numbskull seven years ago.


Glad you're enjoying it a little more this time around! I also have a disc with Emma Kirkby, Chris Hogwood & the AAM doing a few different Italian cantatas by Handel. This is an underrated part of his output I think. They're like mini operas, very dramatic.

Now playing:










*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Preludes and Fugues from The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1. Glenn Gould

Disc 2 of 4 for now, and I probably won't listen to the whole thing tonight. I really enjoy Gould's WTC and I'm happy to now have the full set. It seems he did not identify with this work as closely as he did with the Goldbergs, but he still manages to make a convincing case for most of these.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta
Recorded: 1977-08-26
Recording Venue: Royce Hall, University Of California, Los Angeles (U.C.L.A.)

_"This recording of the 3rd is my favourite. Not on everyone's list but folk are missing out big style"_


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> *George Frideric Handel*: Delirio amoroso, HWV 99. Magdalena Kožená, Marc Minkowski, Les Musiciens du Louvre
> 
> New arrival. Wow, this is killer! Minkowski's ensemble sounds so unique, and they play with a lot of passion. The music has a very idiomatic Italian feel, almost reminding me of Vivaldi. (I'm not sure who Handel's specific influences for this style of music were, as I don't have a lot of touchstones for Italian Baroque.) Kožená has a beautiful voice, richly toned, very spirited. I'm very impressed with all forces. Each new piece of Handel I hear impresses me more and more.


I think this album is absolutely amazing. I loved it from track 1 and and never gotten over it. Admittedly, however, I haven't given the disc a spin in a long time. I guess that needs to change, soon!


----------



## Joe B

James De Preist leading the Helsinki Philharmonic in Dmitri Shostakovich's "Symphony No. 10":


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 1 on this 1993 EMI release:









Enescu - Symphonies 1 & 2 - Foster


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Orchestral Works

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Bacchanale from Samson et Dalila
Danse macabre, Op. 40
La jeunesse d'Hercule, Op. 50
Le Rouet d'Omphale, Op. 31
Marche du couronnement, Op. 117
Marche Militaire Francaise
Overture to the opera 'La Princesse jaune', Op. 30
Phaéton, Op. 39
Samson et Dalila
Spartacus. Overture for orchestra
Suite algérienne, Op. 60
Une nuit A Lisbonne, Op. 63


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Fauré, Szymanowski, Chopin

Bomsori Kim (violin), Rafal Blechacz (piano)

Chopin: Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor
Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13
Szymanowski: Violin Sonata in D minor, Op. 9


----------



## opus55

Schumann:
Piano Concerto in A minor, op.54
Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, op.92

Murray Perahia
Claudio Abbado|Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

London Philharmonic Orchestra/Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## HoDiadochus

Was just finishing some more Ring Cycle favorites, but this most recent post directly above inspired me to throw on Mahler's 5th again, it's been a long time since I've heard it, used to be one of my favorites. Still is, apparently!

Listening to the old Bruno Walter recording with the NY philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

Kuhlau: Violin Sonatas

Giorgio Leonida Tosi (baroque violin), Ileana Frontini, Paolo Porto (piano 4‐hands)


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Glad you're enjoying it a little more this time around! I also have a disc with Emma Kirkby, Chris Hogwood & the AAM doing a few different Italian cantatas by Handel. This is an underrated part of his output I think. They're like mini operas, very dramatic.
> 
> Now playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Preludes and Fugues from The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1. Glenn Gould
> 
> Disc 2 of 4 for now, and I probably won't listen to the whole thing tonight. I really enjoy Gould's WTC and I'm happy to now have the full set. It seems he did not identify with this work as closely as he did with the Goldbergs, but he still manages to make a convincing case for most of these.


Careful the Bach police from other threads will be after you


----------



## Malx

J S Bach, Brandenburg Concertos 1, 2 & 3 - The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part thirteen for this morning and early afternoon.

_Twenty-Four Preludes and Fugues_ for piano op.87 (1950-51):










Suite from the music for the film _Nezabyvaemyy 1919 god_ [_The Unforgettable Year 1919_] for orchestra op.89a, arr. by Levon Atovmyan (orig. 1951 - arr. 1954):










Fragments for male choir and orchestra from the music for three films put together under the misleading title of _Maxim Trilogy_ (the third film wasn't actually part of the _Maxim_ trilogy) for op.50a: _Yunost' Maksima_ [_The Youth of Maxim_], _Vozvrashcheniye Maksima_ [_The Return of Maxim_] and _Nezabyvaemyi 1919 god_ [_The Unforgettable Year 1919_] op.89 - arr. by Lev Atovmyan [Text: L. Radin] (orig. 1934-51 - arr. 1961):










_Dva romansa na slova Mikhail Lermontova_ [_Two Romances on Verses by Mikhail Lermontov_] for male voice and piano op.84 - arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano WoO (1950):
_Chetyre romansa na slova Evgeni Dolmatovskogo_ [_Four Songs to Words by Yevgeni Dolmatovsky_] for voice and piano op.86 (1951):
_Chetyre monologa na slova Aleksandr Pushkina_ [_Four Monologues on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_] for bass and piano op.91 (1952):


----------



## Malx

This recording is my favourite disc from the ASMF conducted by Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Acadarchist

Really enjoying this at the moment.


----------



## 13hm13

Rubbra Sym. 6 on:









Yes, IMO, the Lyrita recordings/performances of Rubbra are superior to Chandos.

LYRITA RECORDED EDITION SRCD234


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> This recording is my favourite disc from the ASMF conducted by Sir Neville Marriner.


Isn't it great? I also love that Pinnock Brandenburg. I got it from my dad's record store sometime last year.

Now playing:










*George Frideric Handel*: Messiah, HWV 56. Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque


----------



## Marinera

Earlier. The Knights - The Ground Beneath Our Feet. This is very exciting album, many thanks to pmsummer for posting it.

Steve Reich - Duet for two Violins & Strings
J. S. Bach - Concerto for Violin & Oboe in c minor BWV 1060
Igor Stravinsky - Concerto in e flat - 'Dumbarton Oaks'
C. Jacobsen, S. Aghaei - Concerto for Santur, Violin & Orchestra
The Knights - The Ground Beneath Our Feet


----------



## Marinera

Now, Philip Glass - Piano Works. Vikingur Olafsson


----------



## Rogerx

Selige Stunde- Romantic Songs

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)

Beethoven: Adelaide, Op. 46
Beethoven: Zärtliche Liebe 'Ich liebe dich', WoO 123
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Grieg: Ich liebe Dich, Op. 5 No. 3
Liszt: Es muss ein Wunderbares sein, S. 314
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op. 34 No. 2
Mozart: Das Veilchen, K476
Mozart: Sehnsucht nach dem Frühlinge, K596
Schubert: Der Jüngling an der Quelle, D300 (Salis-Seewis)
Schubert: Der Musensohn, D764 (Goethe)
Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied II 'Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh', D768
Schumann: Mondnacht (No. 5 from Liederkreis, Op. 39)
Schumann: Widmung, Op. 25 No. 1
Silcher: Ännchen von Tharau
Strauss, R: Allerseelen, Op. 10 No. 8
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Tchaikovsky: None but the lonely heart, Op. 6 No. 6
Wolf, H: Verborgenheit (No. 12 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Verschwiegene Liebe (No. 3 from Eichendorff-Lieder)
First ever spin.....


----------



## Bourdon

*Nicolas Vallet*


----------



## flamencosketches

*William Byrd*: Mass for 4 voices. The Hilliard Ensemble

Beautiful high Renaissance English church music. My first serious listen to this composer. I can't say whether he'll be a favorite or not, but it is definitely worth the listen.


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *William Byrd*: Mass for 4 voices. The Hilliard Ensemble
> 
> Beautiful high Renaissance English church music. My first serious listen to this composer. I can't say whether he'll be a favorite or not, but it is definitely worth the listen.


Try these recordings with the Tallis Scholars


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos, BWV 1041-1043 & Oboe Concerto, BWV 1060R

Fredrik From (violin), Peter Spissky (violin), Bjarte Eike (violin), Antoine Torunczyk (oboe), Manfredo Kraemer (violin)

Concerto Copenhagen, Lars Ulrik Mortensen


----------



## erudite

*Górecki - Harpsichord Concerto, Op. 40
Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord
Concerto Köln*









Since its release a long time ago the Elzbieta Chojnacka recording has been my go to for some harpsichord GBH.

Somehow this album passed my Górecki Radar by.

The recording has less of a hard brittle edge than Zinman/Chojnacka (which suits the piece perfectly) but the engineers here have done their job perfectly.

Sonically smashing!


----------



## Enthusiast

Quite a magical morning ... I'm not sure what to listen to next .. perhaps silence!


----------



## millionrainbows

*Prophets of the New: Xenakis • Del Tredici • Stockhausen • Cage • Crumb (Sony/Arkiv).* This CD-R consists of selections from three different old vinyl LP releases, never on CD. Most significant for me is the release of Stockhausen's _No. 9 Zyklus for percussion,_ my first imprint of this piece. The Columbia Masterworks LP cover showed a shirtless, bearded, long-haired Max Neuhaus standing amidst the myriad percussion required for this piece. I was enchanted.

Neuhaus also "performs" John Cage's _Fontana Mix - Feed, _which is just several contact microphones placed on the surfaces of various drums, and allowed to vibrate and feed back. This is a good track to repel unwelcome guests, or mosquitos.

The other albums include the Columbia Masterworks LP of Iannis Xenakis' _Akrata_, an excellent recording which features horns and the occasional quarter-tone, and a David Del Tredici piece, _Syzygy_. Gotta love that title!

Also, an old Columbia Odyssey LP with George Crumb's_ Lux Aeterna,_ with notes by David Burge (of Keyboard Magazine fame).










​


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Pulcinella Suite/Stravinsky: Apollon musagète/Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra*

John Ogdon (piano)*

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner
Recorded: 1967-11-17
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Stravinsky: Pulcinella Suite/Stravinsky: Apollon musagète/Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra*
> 
> John Ogdon (piano)*
> 
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields
> Sir Neville Marriner
> Recorded: 1967-11-17
> Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


This is one of their finest IMO


----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part thirteen for this morning and early afternoon.
> 
> _Twenty-Four Preludes and Fugues_ for piano op.87 (1950-51):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suite from the music for the film _Nezabyvaemyy 1919 god_ [_The Unforgettable Year 1919_] for orchestra op.89a, arr. by Levon Atovmyan (orig. 1951 - arr. 1954):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fragments for male choir and orchestra from the music for three films put together under the misleading title of _Maxim Trilogy_ (the third film wasn't actually part of the _Maxim_ trilogy) for op.50a: _Yunost' Maksima_ [_The Youth of Maxim_], _Vozvrashcheniye Maksima_ [_The Return of Maxim_] and _Nezabyvaemyi 1919 god_ [_The Unforgettable Year 1919_] op.89 - arr. by Lev Atovmyan [Text: L. Radin] (orig. 1934-51 - arr. 1961):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dva romansa na slova Mikhail Lermontova_ [_Two Romances on Verses by Mikhail Lermontov_] for male voice and piano op.84 - arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano WoO (1950):
> _Chetyre romansa na slova Evgeni Dolmatovskogo_ [_Four Songs to Words by Yevgeni Dolmatovsky_] for voice and piano op.86 (1951):
> _Chetyre monologa na slova Aleksandr Pushkina_ [_Four Monologues on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_] for bass and piano op.91 (1952):


Elgar, your posts are magnificent in their scope and sheer size, but I wonder: Are you really listening to all this music, or are these just the symptoms of a Shostakovich completist? :lol:


----------



## Guest002

Don't know if it's good music or not, but it soothes, excites, charms and keeps my attention in equal measure. 
No obvious information about the performers, but this is the Film Score to The Hours, by Philip Glass.


----------



## Barbebleu

Beethoven, 1st Rasumovsky Quartet - Amadeus Quartet


----------



## HenryPenfold

13hm13 said:


> Rubbra Sym. 6 on:
> 
> View attachment 142807
> 
> 
> Yes, IMO, the Lyrita recordings/performances of Rubbra are superior to Chandos.
> 
> LYRITA RECORDED EDITION SRCD234


:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

Rogerx said:


> Selige Stunde- Romantic Songs
> 
> Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)
> 
> Beethoven: Adelaide, Op. 46
> Beethoven: Zärtliche Liebe 'Ich liebe dich', WoO 123
> Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
> Grieg: Ich liebe Dich, Op. 5 No. 3
> Liszt: Es muss ein Wunderbares sein, S. 314
> Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op. 34 No. 2
> Mozart: Das Veilchen, K476
> Mozart: Sehnsucht nach dem Frühlinge, K596
> Schubert: Der Jüngling an der Quelle, D300 (Salis-Seewis)
> Schubert: Der Musensohn, D764 (Goethe)
> Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
> Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied II 'Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh', D768
> Schumann: Mondnacht (No. 5 from Liederkreis, Op. 39)
> Schumann: Widmung, Op. 25 No. 1
> Silcher: Ännchen von Tharau
> Strauss, R: Allerseelen, Op. 10 No. 8
> Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
> Tchaikovsky: None but the lonely heart, Op. 6 No. 6
> Wolf, H: Verborgenheit (No. 12 from Mörike-Lieder)
> Wolf, H: Verschwiegene Liebe (No. 3 from Eichendorff-Lieder)
> First ever spin.....


What's your opinion on this Rogerx? Some of the songs work but as much as I like Kaufman, to my, admittedly ageing, ears, his voice doesn't sit well on quite a few of the songs in this recital.


----------



## erudite

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 142813
> 
> 
> Don't know if it's good music or not, but it soothes, excites, charms and keeps my attention in equal measure.
> No obvious information about the performers, but this is the Film Score to The Hours, by Philip Glass.


That score _made_ the film for me. Not saying the actors weren't doing a great job, but the music… perfect. One of my favourite Glass albums.

Michael Riesman's arrangement for piano solo is also worth a listen.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 142813
> 
> 
> Don't know if it's good music or not, but it soothes, excites, charms and keeps my attention in equal measure.
> No obvious information about the performers, but this is the Film Score to The Hours, by Philip Glass.


Speaking personally, I think you can justifiably put it in the esteemable music category. As to the performers, they are: Michael Riesman, piano and the Lyric Quartet, Nick Ingman, conducting (something peculiar about this disc - it is apparently not the soundtrack from the film, which features a different pianist, David Arch). The score for the _Hours_ contains a lot of recycled Glass (from other works) and if you're a Glass fan it's fun to pinpoint them (could be a new thread idea - no, not the silly thread thread!) By turns, melancholy, hypnotic, elegiac, there's much to enjoy herein.


----------



## Rogerx

Barbebleu said:


> What's your opinion on this Rogerx? Some of the songs work but as much as I like Kaufman, to my, admittedly ageing, ears, his voice doesn't sit well on quite a few of the songs in this recital.


After just one spin......I liked it, must spin it again soon for a thorough answer.
You can gear small clips om the Presto site, perhaps that helps you more on this moment


----------



## Rogerx

Kuhlau: String Quartet & Piano Quartet No. 3

Andreas Meyer-Hermann (piano)

eSBe String Quartet


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I'm up for a Schubertiade today:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142817


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Symphony No. 38 "Prague"
Symphony No. 39
Symphony No. 40
Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

2008


----------



## erudite

*Dream Of The Orient
Concerto Köln & Sarband*









Turkish music juxtaposed with 18th C. European "Turkish Music".

Really enjoyable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Goldmark, Rustic Wedding Symphony.*

This is one of those symphonies which was apparently very popular back in the '30s and '40s. I have a book titled Famous Individual Symphonies in Score, and this is included in it. So it's been one of those works that I've wanted to hear but never got around to. Classic Select World is offering the Bach Guild Big Romantic box as a free download, which is an amazing offer. So here's another piece knocked off my bucket list. The piece is fun to hear, and the recording is very well done.


----------



## sbmonty

Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 In D Minor, Op. 70 (B 141; 1884-1885, Rev. 1885)
Neumann; Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Marinera

Bal-Kan - Honey and Blood, CD 1. Jordi Savall, Hesperion XXI


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Zigaitis - Youth Overture (Domarkas/Melodiya)
Prokofiev - Two Pieces from "Romeo & Juliet"; transc. for piano (Ashkenazy/London)
Khachaturian - Concerto-Rhapsody for Cello & Orchestra (Shakhovskaya/Orion)*


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Isn't it great? I also love that Pinnock Brandenburg. I got it from my dad's record store sometime last year.
> 
> Now playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *George Frideric Handel*: Messiah, HWV 56. Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque


That Messiah is one of the very best imo - its one I would recommend to anyone as it ploughs a nice central ground between ultra HIP and ultra traditional again imo.


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphonies Nos 26 'Lametatione', 52 & 53 'L'imperiale' - La Petite Bande, Sigiswald Kuijken.










Edit: even if I didn't care for the music I would keep this disc for the cover artwork.


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonio Vivaldi*
_Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione (The Contest Between Harmony and Invention)_
_12 Concertos, Op. 8 (Including the Four Seasons)_
[Rec. 1971]













Violin: Piero Toso
Oboe: Pierre Pierlot (Concertos #9 & 12)
Conductor: Claude Scimone
Orchestra: I Solisti Veneti

Some interesting phrasing and dynamic choices in the Four Seasons. The rest of it I am less familiar with but all was pleasant enough.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491* / Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme" **/ Masonic Funeral Music in C minor,

Clifford Curzon (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1967-10-06
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1966-05-12
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gliere, Ilya Moroumetz Symphony.*

Yoel Talmi and the San Diego Symphony. I've forgotten how long this piece is. No wonder I never listen to it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cesar Franck, Les Eloides*

This is a new one to me. Very nice.


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing the day ...

For Bunita Marcos - 








Mantra -








The Feldman is typically (for his later music) slow and long - it makes the Stockhausen seem even busier and more frantic.


----------



## Malx

Telemann, Ouverture in C major Wassermusik - Zefiro Baroque Orchestra, Alfredo Bernardini.

An excellent quality recording which I listened to on my headphones - impressive sounds.


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Bourdon said:


> *Telemann*


What's with all the Telemann listening lately? (I'm not opposed to same, though some listeners are). Is there a movement afoot, a happening? Will a manifesto be issued?


----------



## Malx

Jean-Philippe Rameau, Grand Motets - La Chapelle Royale, Philippe Herreweghe.


----------



## Itullian

Period instrument Beethoven. Very well done.
I hear many things i never heard before.
Fast tempi


----------



## Bourdon

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> What's with all the Telemann listening lately? (I'm not opposed to same, though some listeners are). Is there a movement afoot, a happening? Will a manifesto be issued?


A new virus......?


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> A new virus......?


Are you sure its not Trump's latest madcap solution to a virus.
Some Telemann each day to keep the virus at bay


----------



## Enthusiast

A day of Holliger, Feldman and Stockhausen ... draws to an end with two big Romantic warhorses from the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by great Russians! What richness we have at our disposal.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


>


Not related to Beethoven, but right now that painting is at the Frist Museum in Nashville. It has to be seen to be appreciated; if you stand close and shut out the frame with your hands, it looks like you're actually in the middle of the storm about to be engulfed. Legend has it that Turner was lashed to a mast to experience it. I don't think so, but he sure makes it look real.


----------



## Bourdon

*The Dufay Collective*


----------



## 13hm13

*Beethoven - Symphony No. 3*

Beethoven - Symphony No. 3

Helsingborgs Symfoniorkester, Andrew Manze


----------



## MohammadAabrun

Dvořák - String Quartet #12


----------



## canouro

*Erkki Melartin:*
Symphony No. 5, Op. 90;
Symphony No. 6, Op. 100;
_Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonid Grin_









*Erkki Melartin:*
Concerto For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 60;
Suite Lyrique No. 3 "Impressions De Belgique";
Sleeping Beauty Suite, Op. 22;
_John Storgårds, Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam_


----------



## 13hm13

LYRITA RECORDED EDITION SRCD202 
RUBBRA (1901-1988)----Symphonies - No. 3, Op. 49 (1939) [32'34]; No. 4, Op. 53 (1942) [26'59]. A Tribute, Op. 56 (1971) [5'03]. Overture Resurgam, Op. 149 (1975) [7'59]
Philharmonia Orchestra/Norman Del Mar.


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*


----------



## 13hm13

Messiaen: Eclairs Sur L'Au-Dela (Illuminations of the Beyond)


----------



## SanAntone

MohammadAabrun said:


> Thanks Turangalîla. Twice of the total 4 times that I listened to this piece, was played by Zimerman from this collection:
> View attachment 142765
> 
> 
> I know this work was not praised when it was realeased and just recently it drew attention, Eduard Hanslick said: "anyone who has heard it and finds it beautiful is beyond help", and Brahms reputedly fell asleep when Liszt performed the work. I can live without considering/understanding it a big masterpiece, but I am not through with the piece yet of course, need to listen to it later.


I have listened to over 250 different recordings of the Liszt _B Minor Piano Sonata _and consider *Zimerman*'s the best, followed closely by *Martha Argerich*'s recording.

Here's my Top Ten recordings, numbers in brackets are for artists who have multiple recordings:

Krystian ZIMERMAN
Martha ARGERICH
Marc-André HAMELIN
Louis LORTIE
Jorge BOLET [1]
Dezsö RÁNKI [1]
Jorge BOLET [3]
Nikolai DEMIDENKO
Sviatislav RICHTER [1] (Carnegie Hall)
Vladimir HOROWITZ [1]
Ivo POGORELICH


----------



## vincula

Van Cliburn at his best. Epic performances.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Turangalîla

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Waldstein Sonata*
> 
> Kempff plays crystal clear. It's not the rush of emotions of Schnabel, so it took a little time to adjust, but it's good in a different way.
> 
> View attachment 142800


If you haven't heard it yet, my favourite recording of this sonata (perhaps on par with Schnabel for me) is Friedrich Gulda!


----------



## Marc

After a few days suffering from migraine... I returned to music listening with the Sankt Antoni Variationen, opus 56, of Johannes Brahms, AKA the Haydn-Variationen. 
(Not too loud though. )
Performed by the London Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Eugen Jochum (Deutsche Grammophon). Jochum, despite being a bit ole style now and then, is a great interpreter of Brahms imho, and this work is just lovely to listen to.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Malx said:


> Are you sure its not Trump's latest madcap solution to a virus.
> Some Telemann each day to keep the virus at bay


If Telemann can't prevent Covid, nothing musical can... In my book, he remains an underappreciated composer; love how two Bach biographers (Spitta and Schweitzer) complained about Telemann's church cantatas while praising some of Bach's that turn out to in fact be by Telemann.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Continuing my Schubertiade this aft. with one of my favorite symphonies of his, the 5th, performed by my favorite Schubert conductor.


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> Elgar, your posts are magnificent in their scope and sheer size, but I wonder: Are you really listening to all this music, or are these just the symptoms of a Shostakovich completist? :lol:


Ha ha. Yes, I am listening to it all, but on this occasion I'm trying to listen in chronological order rather than breaking up what I have into genres - there may be four of five albums featured each time I post but that doesn't mean I'm listening to every single thing off them in one session.

Lots more to come, of course - I have more of Shosters (about 50 discs if we exclude multiple recordings) than I do of most composers.


----------



## Barbebleu

Rogerx said:


> After just one spin......I liked it, must spin it again soon for a thorough answer.
> You can gear small clips om the Presto site, perhaps that helps you more on this moment


No, I've actually got the album and I've listened to it all. Hence my question.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part fourteen for tonight. Featuring the 10th symphony, one of my favourite compositions by the great man, and the cantata _The Sun Shines on Our Motherland_, which most definitely isn't. At least the latter is mercifully brief at c. 12 minutes.

_Nad Rodinoi Nashei Solntsye Siyaet _ [_The Sun Shines on Our Motherland_] - cantata for mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.90 [Text: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky] (1952):










String Quartet no.5 in B-flat op.92 (1952):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

Symphony no.10 in E-minor op.93 (1953):










_Chetyre monologa na slova Aleksandr Pushkina_ [_Four Monologues on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_] for bass and piano op.91 (1952):
_Chetyre grecheskie pesni_ [_Four Greek Songs_] for voice and piano op.91e [Texts: Kostís Palamás/Sofia Mavroidi-Papadakis/anon. Greek folk sources] (1952-53):
_Pyat romansov na slova Evgeni Dolmatovkogo_ [_Five Romances on Verses by Yevgeni Dolmatovsky_] for bass and piano op.98 (1954):










Suite from the music for the film _Ovod_ [_The Gadfly_] op.97a, arr. by Levon Atovmyan (orig. 1955 - arr. ????):


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Fireworks_, _The Firebird_, _Tango_, _Scherzo à la russe_, _The Song of the Nightingale_
London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti

Legendary performances and audiophile-quality recordings.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Josquin Desprez*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Knorf said:


> *Igor Stravinsky*: _Fireworks_, _The Firebird_, _Tango_, _Scherzo à la russe_, _The Song of the Nightingale_
> London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti
> 
> Legendary performances and audiophile-quality recordings.


A truly tremendous performance and recording.


----------



## Itullian

The holy grail came today. 
So we'll see.


----------



## realdealblues

*George Frideric Handel*
_Harpsichord Suite No. 1 in A major, HWV 426
Harpsichord Suite No. 2 in F major, HWV 427
Harpsichord Suite No. 3 in D minor, HWV 428
Harpsichord Suite No. 4 in E minor, HWV 429_
[Rec. 1972]







Harpsichord (And Vocals): Glenn Gould

Forgot Glenn actually played this one on Harpsichord.


----------



## Malx

Final disc of the day.

Heinrich Schutz, Italian Madrigals - Cantus Colln, Konrad Junghanel.


----------



## 13hm13

George Frederick Bristow: Symphony No. 2, "Jullien
Royal Northern Sinfonia

Wow -- An American masterpiece! What a shame it had to go "overseas" for recording attention and lavish performance.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Final disc of the day.
> 
> Heinrich Schutz, Italian Madrigals - Cantus Colln, Konrad Junghanel.


Heinrich is the voice of the German Holly Roman Empire (sic) I mean that he reminds me the roots of the German Music. Very good composer, with stable historic foundations. His ETERNA series were label's highlights in the former DDR.


----------



## 13hm13

John Knowles Paine (Poseidon and Amphitrite - An Ocean Fantasy


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> *Josquin Desprez*


Everything you've been posting lately has been really piquing my interest; this and the Telemann Triple and Double Concertos you posted earlier today are no exception. (BTW, I really liked the Telemann you showed me the other day; listening to it prompted me to order some discs of his music-thanks!) I'll have to check out Parrott's Josquin. Looks like this CD can be had for really cheaply right now!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


>


Who hates Harnoncourt so much that they keep putting up horrible pictures of him on album covers?


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> Who hates Harnoncourt so much that they keep putting up horrible pictures of him on album covers?


:lol:.............................


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> Who hates Harnoncourt so much that they keep putting up horrible pictures of him on album covers?


Hahaha! That's a great question! :lol:










*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: Uirapurú. *Carlos Chávez*: Suite de Caballos de Vapor. Eduardo Mata, Simón Bolívar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela

I keep giving Villa-Lobos a shot but I seldom find his music very compelling-though it doesn't help that the core of my musical interests are far away from this style lately. That being said, this is probably the best piece I've heard of his! It's a very coloristic ballet in the early Stravinsky mold, and I think it's ultimately quite successful. As for the Chávez, it's the only work of his I've heard and it sounds good, also very Stravinskyan. This was the Stravinsky era; it seems everyone wanted to sound like him (but no one quite could).

I say all that to say that this is a really good CD! Absolutely great performances both. Mata is totally on my radar now. I'm going to try and find his Rite of Spring with the Dallas SO.


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> Who hates Harnoncourt so much that they keep putting up horrible pictures of him on album covers?


The set is actually very good, except that I can't stand countertenors!


----------



## Itullian

My WTC journey continues.
A great set!


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> Who hates Harnoncourt so much that they keep putting up horrible pictures of him on album covers?


He was nearly as bizarrely un-photogenic as Charles Dutoit.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Brahms: Serenades 1 2, Abbado Berlin. Warm and uplifting.










Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2. Trampler/Beaux Arts










Hindemith: String Quartets 2,3,5,6,7. Amar Quartet.










Franck: Violin Sonata. Faust Melnikov. Glorious.










Mahler: Symphony No. 4. Abbado, Renee Fleming. Berlin. A favourite performance of this.


----------



## Joe B

Some music of Michael Torke to start the evening:









*Concerto for Orchestra
Oracle (for orchestra)
Bliss	(for wind ensemble)
Iphigenia (for six winds and 2 strings)*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rounding out a happy day of Schubert listening:


----------



## MusicSybarite

Manxfeeder said:


> *Gliere, Ilya Moroumetz Symphony.*
> 
> Yoel Talmi and the San Diego Symphony. I've forgotten how long this piece is. No wonder I never listen to it.


A regrettable decision.


----------



## MusicSybarite

canouro said:


> View attachment 142837
> 
> 
> *Erkki Melartin:*
> Symphony No. 5, Op. 90;
> Symphony No. 6, Op. 100;
> _Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonid Grin_
> 
> View attachment 142838
> 
> 
> *Erkki Melartin:*
> Concerto For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 60;
> Suite Lyrique No. 3 "Impressions De Belgique";
> Sleeping Beauty Suite, Op. 22;
> _John Storgårds, Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam_


I love those discs.


----------



## MusicSybarite

These concertos by the most renowned Bulgarian composer have been a great revelation for me this year. The music is very akin to Rachmaninov's idiom, so what you can expect from them is intense romanticism at its best.


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER THE REQUIEM
*Gavin Bryars*
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
Alexander Balanescu - violin, viola
Kate Musker - viola
Tony Hinnigan - cello
Roger Heaton - clarinet, bass clarinet
Dave Smith - tenor horn, piano
Gavin Bryars - double bass
Martin Allen - percussion
Simon Limbrick - percussion
Evan Parker - soprano saxophone
Stan Sulzmann - soprano saxophone
Ray Warleigh - alto saxophone
Julian Argüelles - baritone saxohpone​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Knorf

*Max Reger*: String Quartet No. 4 in E-flat major, Op. 109
Drolc Quartet

For this week's String Quartet Listening Thread selection.


----------



## flamencosketches

Just finished:










*Franz Schubert*: Lieder. Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore

Now:










*Nikolai Kapustin*: Piano Sonata No.1, op.39, "Sonata-Fantasia". Steven Osborne

I love this piece. It's about halfway between Alexander Scriabin and Keith Jarrett. Great performance from Mr. Osborne that makes me want to check out more of his recordings.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded the CD player with five CDs by Adrian Boult (and friends), the only five I own:

1. *Vaughan Williams*: _Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"_ (Adrian Boult/London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir w/Sheila Armstrong, soprano & John Carol Case, baritone) EMI Classics British Composers series
2. *Vaughan Williams*: _Concerto for Two Pianos_ (Adrian Boult/London Philharmonic Orchestra w/Vitya Vronsky & Victor Babin, pianos); _Job: A Masque for Dancing_ (Adrian Boult/London Symphony Orchestra) EMI Classics British Composers series
3. *Vaughan Williams*: _Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antarctica"_ (Adrian Boult/London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir w/Margaret Ritchie, soprano & John Gielgud, narrator); _Symphony #8_ (Adrian Boult/London Philharmonic Orchestra) London recordings The British Collection
4. *Holst*: _The Planets_ (Adrian Boult/London Philharmonic Orchestra) EMI/Angel
5. *Vaughan Williams*: _Serenade to Music _(Adrian Boult/London Philharmonic Orchestra w/soloists); _In the Fen Country_ (Adrian Boult/New Philharmonia Orchestra); _The Lark Ascending_ (Adrian Boult/New Philharmonic Orchestra w/Hugh Bean, violin); _Norfolk Rhapsody #1_ (Adrian Boult/New Philharmonia Orchestra); _English Folk Song Suite_; _Fantasia on "Greensleeves"_ (Adrian Boult/London Philharmonic Orchestra) EMI/Angel

While I concede that Vaughan Williams (along with Shostakovich) was about the finest symphonist of the 20th century; there was something about RVW's symphonies (apart from the wonderful _Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"_), that did not connect with me. My RVW cycle is an amalgamation: Boult for 1, 7 & 8; Barbirolli for 1 & 2; Slatkin for 3, 4 & 5; Bernstein (yes, Bernstein!) for 4; and Previn for 2, 6 & 9. Of the Boult contributions, I'd say the _Sea Symphony_ could use some editing, as it seems OK for while but then seems like you never get off the ship. _Sinfonia Antarctica_ was an early favorite as I was impressed with the orchestral spectacle, and special effects. Now I don't see it as very profound, but still good to have fun with; but the 8th is not bad as a more solid symphonic statement. Next up the _Concerto for Two Pianos_, which is a very athletic and well crafted work, and not even very Vaughan Williams-esque in the sense that there's little hint of the RVW's rustic English/folk flavor. _Job_, meanwhile, is an excellent work that is also very dynamic. We then take a break from our Vaughan Williams routine with Holst's Planets and the finest recording I know of it (if Bernstein, Ormandy, Karajan, and John Willliamd make for fair comparison). Without taking a thing away from the previously mentioned luminaries, Boult's solid English approach is conservative and restrained without being boring. We round things out with RVW/Boult recordings I first owned on CD, all among RVW's most famous works that come right from his love for English folk songs, and still my first choice in RVW's oeuvre.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in his "Requiem":


----------



## 13hm13

I Musici ‎- Pachelbel • Canon • Mozart • Eine Kleine Nachtmusik • Albinoni • Adagio

Philips ‎- 410 606-2


----------



## MusicSybarite

A very astringent and theatrical piece, rather typical of his late period. I can't say I enjoyed it but it was good enough.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Barbebleu said:


> No, I've actually got the album and I've listened to it all. Hence my question.


Well I will come back after another spin, I don't judge by just one listening, hence the Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano) had my attention more at first listening.

erratum

This is Catherine Cooper review

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...k-jonas-kaufmann-helmut-deutsch-selige-stunde


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 
Lucia Popp

London Philharmonic Orchestra/Klaus Tennstedt,


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius, Khachaturian: Violin Concertos

Sergey Khachatryan (violin)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## Malx

Unfortunately I am struggling to get much sleep these days, the upside is my listening can start earlier!
So far this morning I have played:

Disc one of Bertrand Chamayou's Ravel Piano music set. 
Via Qobuz a disc of Telemann's Ouvertures à 8 for 3 oboes, bassoon, strings and continuo which is part of a box set I am considering buying.


----------



## Malx

*Vivaldi* the items listed below from this fine twofer, featuring Emma Kirkby and Christopher Hogwood on what would have been his brithday.

Nulla in mundo pax sincera, motet for soprano, strings & continuo, RV 630
Trio Sonata, Op. 1 No. 11 for Two Violins & Continuo in B minor, RV 79
Trio Sonata, Op. 1 No. 12 for Two Violins & Continuo in D minor, RV 63 'La Follia'
Vengo a voi, luci adorate.


----------



## Rogerx

Boyce: Symphonies Nos. 1-8, Op. 2

English String Orchestra, William Boughton


----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 1

Soloists from Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Marinera

Arvo Pärt - Creator Spiritus. Paul Hillier & Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir


----------



## Guest002

Various concerto-like works by Alfredo Casella (1883 - 1947). Currently enjoying his Cello Concerto, with Francesco La Vecchia, Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma and Andrea Noferini on Cello.

Not sure what Casella's general reputation is: I like a lot of his stuff quite a bit, and it's much more 'astringent' than I would have guessed it might be from his dates.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine.


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD 1


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frideric Handel*: Messiah, HWV 56: Part II. Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque

This is an excellent recording. The soloists and choir are both really good!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas and Songs

Gabriel Schwabe (cello), Nicholas Rimmer (piano)

BBC Music Magazine November 2015

Schwabe and Rimmer bring lots of drive and energy to the outer movements and they build up the tension in the Allegro appassionata to a powerful climax…fluidity and subtlety [are] far more in evidence in their enterprising transcriptions of Six Songs, all of which are projected with affection and bags of charisma.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Josquin Dezprez*: Missa "L'homme armé super voces musicales". Bruno Turner, Pro Cantione Antiqua


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Manxfeeder's listening yesterday to Goldmark's _Rustic Wedding Symphony_ inspired today's listening. He's right about its decline in popularity, even through the '60s it could be heard on the radio and in concerts - not so much anymore. I still enjoy it and must say that I'm in good company: Brahms and Lenny loved it. Goldmark's First Violin Concerto will get a spin as well in two recordings. (The Milstein CD includes interesting session takes).


----------



## Marinera

Bach - Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord, disk 1. Chiara Zanisi - violin, Nuti - harpsichord.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Works for Violin and Orchestra

Tianwa Yang (violin), Gabriel Schwabe (cello)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Marc Soustrot

Caprice andalou, Op. 122
Havanaise, Op. 83
Introduction & Rondo capriccioso, Op. 28
La Muse et le Poète, Op. 132
Morceau de concert in G major, Op. 62, for violin and orchestra
Romance in C major, Op. 48, for violin and orchestra
Romance in D flat major, Op. 37


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Le Bourgeois Gentlehomme*

This is from the Bach Guild Big Romantic Composers Box. (I don't know why the image won't come up.)

This is Gerard Schwartz conducting the New York Chamber Sympony. I've heard of this piece since my student days, but I've never gotten around to hearing any of it. Since it's included in this box set, I finally have no excuse. It's actually very nice. I don't know what they're singing, but I don't really care. I just like the music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part fifteen for this afternoon.

_Dances of the Dolls_ - seven pieces for piano WoO, extracted from music for the ballets _The Bolt_ op.27 and _The Limpid Stream_ op.39 and the incidental music for the Honoré de Balzac play _The Human Comedy_ op.37 (1952):










_Byli potselui_ [_We Had Kisses_] - song for bass and piano op.98b [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (c. 1954):
_Devichya-laskovaya_ [_The Tender Girl Song_] from the music for the film _Pervy Eshelon_ [_The First Echelon_] op.99 - arr. for soprano, mezzo-soprano and piano WoO [Text: Sergei Vasiliev] (orig. 1955-56 - arr. ????):










_Ispanskie pesni_ [_Spanish Songs_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.100 [Texts: José Rizal/anon. folk sources] (1956):










String Quartet no.6 in G op.101 (1956):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

Piano Concerto no.2 in F op.102 (1957):


----------



## mikeh375

^^EG, how many CD's do you own? I'm very impressed with the scope and size of your listening habit.


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 In F Minor, Op. 57 "Appassionata"
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Bach - Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord, disk 1. Chiara Zanisi - violin, Nuti - harpsichord.
> 
> View attachment 142868


Woeff.......!


----------



## Rogerx

Hasse: Requiem and Miserere

Dresden Kammerchor, Dresden Barockorchester, Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## Enthusiast

Today, so far:

The other day I played the Chailly recording so today it is Ozawa's:








Acis & Galatea from this:








This work is this week's 1980-2000 listening group choice ... and generally disliked as too conservative ... but I like it!


----------



## Acadarchist

Working my way through this at the moment.


----------



## sonance

Leoš Janáček (1854 - 1928)

- Idyll for String Orchestra (1878)
- Suite for Strings (1877)
- Sinfonietta (1926)
- Overture: Jealousy (1894)
- The Fiddler's Child (1912)
- Suite: The Cunning Little Vixen (1921-23)
- Taras Bulba (1915-18)
Jupiter Orchestra/Gregory Rose (Idyll, Suite for Strings); Czech Philharmonic Orchestra Jiří Bělohlávek (chandos; 2 CDs)


----------



## Vasks

*Kusser - Ouverture de theatre #4 (Zajicek/K617)
J. S. Bach - Violin Partita #2 (Sitkovetsky/Orfeo)
Handel - Concerto grosso, Op. 3, No. 6 (Rolla/Hungaraton)*


----------



## canouro

*Albinoni ‎- 12 Concerti, Op. 7 / 2 Sonatas, Op. 2*
I Musici, Heinz Holliger, Maurice Bourgue


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 3 'Scottish' & 4 'Italian'

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> Woeff.......!


:lol: Exactly!

My friend had a very similar looking dog when I was a kid, so it was 'Hello, Bruno' when I saw him on the cover


----------



## Marinera

Earlier: Schubert Sessions - Lieder with Guitar. Philippe Sly, John Charles Britton









Now on You tube. Shostakovitch - String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68. Borodin Quartet


----------



## Itullian

More Holtmann WTC.
Love it!!!


----------



## canouro

*Antonio Rosetti:*
Symphony in D Major (La Chasse),
Symphony in B Flat Major,
Concerto For Flute And Orchestra in G Major,
Symphony in D Major,

_Susanne Barner, Hamburger Symphoniker, Johannes Moesus_


----------



## HenryPenfold

HenryPenfold said:


> *Charles Ives* - Symphony no.4
> Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Litton. Hyperion.
> 
> Can't get this off the turntable!!!
> 
> "1 Watchman, tell us of the night,
> what its signs of promise are.
> Traveler, what a wondrous sight:
> see that glory-beaming star.
> Watchman, does its beauteous ray
> news of joy or hope foretell?
> Traveler, yes; it brings the day,
> promised day of Israel.
> 
> 2 Watchman, tell us of the night;
> higher yet that star ascends.
> Traveler, blessedness and light,
> peace and truth its course portends.
> Watchman, will its beams alone
> gild the spot that gave them birth?
> Traveler, ages are its own;
> see, it bursts o'er all the earth.
> 
> 3 Watchman, tell us of the night,
> for the morning seems to dawn.
> Traveler, shadows take their flight;
> doubt and terror are withdrawn.
> Watchman, you may go your way;
> hasten to your quiet home.
> Traveler, we rejoice today,
> for Emmanuel has come!"


Ives 4 again and every time I listen to Andrew Litton and the Dallas Symphony Orchestra performance, two things happen; first, this sleeper (for me) of a symphony that has been with me for nearly 30 years (many of you have been with it for longer) is one of the most incredible orchestral or symphonic works ever written; second, I get to think that the Dallas/Litton is the finest out there.

I was given the heads up yesterday by my digital subscription to the Gramophone magazine that the Gustavo Dudamel/Los Angeles Philharmonic have the symphonies released on Deutsche Grammophon. I immediately purchased them on a Hi-Res download. Because I'm still on a walking/drinking vacation in Turkey and don't have a strong internet facility, I'm unable to download large files and must wait until my return to London in October to listen to them. Has anyone listened to these recordings and can give a view?


----------



## Bourdon

*Scheidemann & Scheidt*

CD 17


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Shostakovich Leningrad Symphony - Lenny and the CSO on YouTube. I've never heard this entire work before. Mostly excerpts from WW2 documentaries.


----------



## Enthusiast

I am going through a Fasch-ist phase.









Handel's Op. 7 concertos









The 2nd CD from this:


----------



## Coach G

MusicSybarite said:


> A very astringent and theatrical piece, rather typical of his late period. I can't say I enjoyed it but it was good enough.


How appropriate for our times, along with REM's _The End of the World as We Know It_, where the music stops and the guy says: "Leonard Bernstein!".


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> [Corigliano's Symphony No. 1] is this week's 1980-2000 listening group choice ... and generally disliked as too conservative ... but I like it!


This is inaccurate. I don't think a single poster has written "it's conservative so it sucks. " And in fact other conservative pieces have been very well liked in that thread. Comments have tended towards "it doesn't gel" and the like.

But I'll stick to my own reaction. I don't like it because I think it's _bad_, i.e. poor quality, banal dreck. And it's the more dissonant/attempted experimental bits that strike me as the worst in quality.

YMMV (and obviously does, which is great!)


----------



## canouro

*C.P.E. Bach:*
Keyboard Concerto in D minor, Wq. 17
Harpsichord Concerto in C minor, Wq. 43 / 4 (H474)
Keyboard Concerto in E, Wq. 14 (H417)

_Michael Rische, Leipziger Kammerorchester, Morten Schuldt-Jensen_


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> This is inaccurate. I don't think a single poster has written "it's conservative so it sucks. " And in fact other conservative pieces have been very well liked in that thread. Comments have tended towards "it doesn't gel" and the like.
> 
> But I'll stick to my own reaction. I don't like it because I think it's _bad_, i.e. poor quality, banal dreck. And it's the more dissonant/attempted experimental bits that strike me as the worst in quality.
> 
> YMMV (and obviously does, which is great!)


If I paraphrased the group response wrongly and didn't catch the overall feel then do feel free to have a go to do it in a few words yourself. Personally, I think your response here more or less fits with it but then I am not an academic or in an acedemic place. Sorry you don't like it but glad that is because you think it is bad. I find it a relatively modest and simple piece that is effective and that it is good! I have no idea what YMMV means.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> T
> 
> But I'll stick to my own reaction. I don't like it because I think it's _bad_, i.e. poor quality, banal dreck. And it's the more dissonant/attempted experimental bits that strike me as the worst in quality.
> 
> YMMV (and obviously does, which is great!)


I have that disk and listened to it only once. I forgot why. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Symphonies Nos 39 & 40 - Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos Van Immerseel.


----------



## Knorf

YMMV = "your mileage may vary"



Enthusiast said:


> If I paraphrased the group response wrongly and didn't catch the overall feel then do feel free to have a go to do it in a few words yourself.


Which I did, in multiple posts in that thread. Feel free to check.



> Personally, I think your response here more or less fits with it but then I am not an academic or in an acedemic place. Sorry you don't like it but glad that is because you think it is bad.


Yes, I do, but it's not that the components that are "conservative" that _in themselves_ strike me as poor in quality of inspiration and craft.



> I find it a relatively modest and simple piece that is effective and that it is good! I have no idea what YMMV means.


"Modest"?! "Simple"?! That's got me scratching my head.

We are talking about Corigliano's Symphony No. 1, right? Anyway, further critical discussion about it should probably stay in the 1980-2000 Listening Group thread.


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD 2

What a wonderful music, in my opinion one of the highlights of the Baroque.


----------



## Itullian

I have listened to several discs from this set now and I agree with the praise heaped upon this set.
It is phenomenal!!!!
The playing is powerful and nuanced.
I have no problem at all with the recorded sound. There's enough bass and clarity.
It was tough to pay the asking price, but I hope to enjoy this set for many years.


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

It's known that Karajan wasn't super enthusiastic about this symphony, but he clearly understood it very well, and wow is this a terrific performance!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Songs, Symphony*

The Webern songs used to irritate me because I couldn't follow all the canons. Once I spent an hour and a half analyzing just one song that lasts 45 seconds. Now I just stop worrying and let the music speak, and if I ever get an hour and a half free to analyze another 45-second song, maybe I'll understand that one better.


----------



## Malx

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 2 & The Wasps Overture - LSO, Previn.

The first VW CD I bought a long time ago - a fine performance that I perhaps understandably have a soft spot for.


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann*: Sonatas for Violin and Piano Nos. 1-3
Ulf Wallin, Roland Pöntinen

I'm in love with these pieces, and this is an absolutely splendid set of performances. I'm not sure who recommended this recording to me-maybe Merl?-but I love it!


----------



## Itullian

Great set
Always loved the sound of this set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner & Schmidt*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Volumina*

I'm not much of a fan of organ music (despite taking four years of organ lessons), but this piece, or at least as it is rendered in this recording, is exciting. I'll never hear it live, but I'm sure it would be quite an experience.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lutoslawski, Concerto for Orchestra*

Lutoslawski wrote of this, "This was not the music that I really wanted to compose. It was the music that I was able to compose. I was not ready yet to compose what I really wanted." Well, I'd be happy if I composed something like this.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mahler - Symphony No. 8*
Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic and Singverein

Time for me to give my least favorite (but one I still like) Mahler symphony another shot. It's a work that requires a quiet afternoon, a good attention span, and time to just close your eyes and let the sheer dramatic power wash over you. Luckily I've got all of them today. And Lenny's performance is heaven-storming.


----------



## Itullian

I think all the Auryn Quartet recordings are fantastic.
This Mozart quintets set is no exception.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142922


*Gioachino Rossini*

Overtures

National Philharmonic Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

1981 and 1985, compilation 1995


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Mahler - Symphony No. 8*
> Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic and Singverein
> 
> Time for me to give my least favorite (but one I still like) Mahler symphony another shot. It's a work that requires a quiet afternoon, a good attention span, and time to just close your eyes and let the sheer dramatic power wash over you. Luckily I've got all of them today. And Lenny's performance is heaven-storming.


I hope you enjoy it more this time. Mahler's 8th was long my least favorite and, having heard it before any of the others (and disliking it), was a deterrent against me really giving Mahler's music a shot for the first time. However, I'm happy to say that I had a change of heart and now find it one of my favorites. I think it's Mahler's most misunderstood work and maybe his magnum opus. I have that recording, but I've never heard it!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Intoxicating music.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Mass in C major, K317, the "Coronation" Mass; Vesperae solennes de confessore, K339. Christopher Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music, Winchester Cathedral Choir, plus soloists (including the amazing Emma Kirkby)

Great recording! Makes me want to hear more of the late Hogwood's Mozart. Rest in peace to the maestro. He was one of the more compelling early music specialists to me. I can't put my finger on it, but all of his recordings have a "shimmering", sensitive quality that is unique among his generation of conductors, and this is no exception.


----------



## 13hm13

Ernest Chausson (1855-1899): Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op.25


----------



## 13hm13

Busch Trio - Dvořák : Piano Trios, Op. 65 & 90 'Dumky'


----------



## pmsummer

Marinera said:


> Arvo Pärt - Creator Spiritus. Paul Hillier & Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
> 
> View attachment 142857
> 
> 
> View attachment 142858


Happy Birthday, Mr. Pärt.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Think I'll join you there, @pmsummer...:










*Arvo Pärt*: Spiegel im Spiegel; Für Alina. Vladimir Spivakov, Sergei Bezrodny, Dietmar Schwalke, Alexander Malter

I first heard this music for the first time about 10 years ago, and was blown away from the start, but I really fell in love with Pärt's music during undergrad, a few years later. This is all well before I got into classical music at large, but now after all these years, this music still remains near and dear to my heart. Happy 85th birthday to the maestro, Arvo Pärt. 

These chamber works both have a timeless, endless feeling that I also associate with the music of Schubert. Like staring down into a well and seeing eternity. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":









Current listening - David Zinman leading The Orchestra of St. Luke's with Dawn Upshaw (soprano):


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Matthijs Vermeulen: String Trio
Gösta Nystroem: String Quartet
Luigi Cherubini: String Quintet in E minor*


----------



## pmsummer

flamencosketches said:


> ^Think I'll join you there, @pmsummer...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arvo Pärt*: Spiegel im Spiegel; Für Alina. Vladimir Spivakov, Sergei Bezrodny, Dietmar Schwalke, Alexander Malter
> 
> These chamber works both have a timeless, endless feeling that I also associate with the music of Schubert. Like staring down into a well and seeing eternity. Amazing stuff.


"Like staring down into a well and seeing eternity. Amazing stuff."

Bravo!


----------



## flamencosketches

One more for the night:










*Arvo Pärt*: Fratres for eight cellos; Fratres for wind octet & percussion; Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten. Tamás Benedek, Hungarian State Opera Orchestra

While I do like the central work on the disc, I just don't have the patience to hear it 6 different times for varying ensembles, so I seldom play this disc straight through, but I can really get behind hearing one or two of them at a time. But the real highlight for me is the amazing Cantus. One of the best memorial works, by one composer for another, that I know of.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Arvo Part:


----------



## ELbowe

Malx said:


> Unfortunately I am struggling to get much sleep these days, the upside is my listening can start earlier!
> So far this morning I have played:
> 
> Disc one of Bertrand Chamayou's Ravel Piano music set.
> Via Qobuz a disc of Telemann's Ouvertures à 8 for 3 oboes, bassoon, strings and continuo which is part of a box set I am considering buying.


That Arcana Telemann cover is beautiful!!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Five Piano Concertos No 3 and 4

Emil Gilels (piano)

The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## Bkeske

A few orchestral LP's. The Mehta Tchaikovsky is really enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

Chanson d'Amour

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Debussy: Apparition - song (1884)
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées (6)
Debussy: Nuit d'étoiles
Debussy: Romance: L'âme évaporée et souffrante
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
Fauré: Chanson d'amour, Op. 27 No. 1
Fauré: Les berceaux, Op. 23 No. 1
Fauré: Notre amour Op. 23 No. 2
Poulenc: Hotel
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Poulenc: Poemes (2) de Louis Aragon, FP 122
Poulenc: Voyage à Paris
Ravel: Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer
Ravel: Chanson de la mariée
Ravel: Chanson des cueilleuses de lentisques
Ravel: Chanson française
Ravel: Cinq mélodies populaires grecques
Ravel: Là-bas, vers l'eglise
Ravel: Manteau de fleurs
Ravel: Quel galant m'est comparable
Ravel: Sur l'Herbe
Ravel: Tout gai!


----------



## jim prideaux

An early start with Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin...…

Beethoven-Symphonies 1 and 2.


----------



## Gothos

Bruckner Symphony No.1

Eugen Jochum-Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Malx

Starting the day with Beethoven:

Piano Concerto No 5 - Paul Lewis, BBC SO, Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## Rogerx

What's Next Vivaldi?

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Bartók, Béla (1881-1945)
Francesconi, Luca (b.1956)
Movio, Simone
Sollima, Giovanni (b.1962)
Stroppa, Marco (b.1959)
Vivaldi, Antonio (1678-1741)


----------



## Rogerx

*September 12th 1906 -Dmitry Shostakovich*



Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102, in F Major/ Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)

Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)

I Musici de Montreal, Maxim Shostakovich, Yuli Turovsky


----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 2

Soloists from Luxemberg Philharmonic Orchestra

Caprice for Piano and Cello, Op. 16
Expansion for Cello and Piano, Op. 21
Flute Sonata, Op. 36
Impromptu-caprice, Op. 9
Introduction et variations sur une ronde populaire, for saxophone quartet
Piano Trio, Op. 45
Sonate pour violoncelle et piano en Fa# mineur (en une partie) Op. 46 (1919), à André Hekking
Trois Pièces en Trio
Variations libres et Finale, Op. 51
Violin Sonata, Op. 36
Voyage au pays de tendre


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> *Which I did, in multiple posts in that thread. Feel free to check.
> *
> 
> Yes, I do, but it's not that the components that are "conservative" that _in themselves_ strike *me *as poor in quality of inspiration and craft.


A trifle egocentric, no? You felt that my attempt to paraphrase in 5 or 6 words the overall response of participants in that thread ... a thread that many people (not just you) participated in. I was not trying to paraphrase your own view which was one of many.



Knorf said:


> "Modest"?! "Simple"?! That's got me scratching my head.
> 
> We are talking about Corigliano's Symphony No. 1, right?


What I hear is what I hear. Is this really the first time someone has felt differently to you about a piece of music? Some found the piece bombastic (oh oh, I've attempted a paraphrase, again!) but I find it quite a lightweight piece. In a way it put me in mind of some early symphonies of Romantic composer - works like Grieg's symphony among many others. I often prefer those to their mature works! You may hear the Corigliano differently if you approach it from that viewpoint.



Knorf said:


> Anyway, further critical discussion about it should probably stay in the 1980-2000 Listening Group thread.


Yes, that is the point. I don't think this thread is a good one for discussion about pieces of music or performances. You - for example - often post recordings that I don't rate nearly as highly as you do but I don't see this thread as one to debate such merits in ... or the lack of them. If there is one thing clear to me from my participation in this forum it is that we often hear very different things in music and that that is legitimate (.... as well as being a legitimate subject for discussion in the right place).


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Violin Concertos

Alina Ibragimova (violin)

State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia 'Evgeny Svetlanov', Vladimir Jurowsk


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arvo Pärt*: Tabula Rasa. Lesley Hatfield, Rebecca Hirsch, Takuo Yuasa, Ulster Orchestra

I've always loved this piece, but lately it always makes me think of Vivaldi's violin concertos. It almost seems like a postmodern take on that music. The use of prepared piano as "continuo" is probably my favorite part.


----------



## Malx

Earlier this morning:

Reger, String Quartet No 4, Op 109 - Vogler Quartett.
Third listen to this recording this week for the String Quartet thread.


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102, in F Major/ Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)
> 
> Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)
> 
> I Musici de Montreal, Maxim Shostakovich, Yuli Turovsky


I see you are celebrating Shostakovich's birthday in the old Russian dates - I have him down as the 25th September which is following the new style calendar which was instigated in 1918.
You will have the benefit of celebrating twice


----------



## Guest002

Someone in another thread made a passing comment about a 'Stamitz symphony', so I tracked him down, shelled out the dosh and bought myself this set of his string symphonies. And what a surprisingly good lot of music they are! Delightful 

Simon Murphy and the New Dutch Academy.


----------



## Dimace

In the original catalogues of DG, Decca and Eterna, this Symphony is* Nr.5.* Here, it is also mentioned (back cover) as 5th. The numbers are not important. The immense quality of this performance is. One of the most prestigious and highly acclaimed NWS in the history of music and a very good collectible. *Dvorak & Kubelik *in their best and from me a big suggestion to all of you. (Decca, 1958, 1xLP, blue back cover)


----------



## Acadarchist

This is a rather nice companion to a sunny morning in the garden.....


----------



## Malx

Lutosławski, Silesian Triptych* / Lacrimosa* / Paroles tissées** / 4 Children's Songs: No. 3. Sleep, Sleep* - Lucy Crowe* (soprano), Toby Spence** (tenor), BBC SO, Edward Gardner.

I am getting more and more impressed with Lucy Crowe - her voice is a delight to listen to.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Pachelbel*: Canon in D major; Two Suites for strings and continuo. Jean-François Paillard, Orchestre de Chambre Jean-François Paillard

Call it a guilty pleasure, but I have always liked this piece, and am enjoying this disc. One can easily see why this recording sparked the Pachelbel Canon craze. The Suites are just as good. This is a totally non-HIP style of baroque interpretation, but it sounds good to my ears. Nice, lush string sounds. I will probably check out more Paillard. He left behind tons of recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> I see you are celebrating Shostakovich's birthday in the old Russian dates - I have him down as the 25th September which is following the new style calendar which was instigated in 1918.
> You will have the benefit of celebrating twice


Oh my goodness, I do hope I did not open a can of worms


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I'm hopping aboard the Telemann Train this morning: (the works Holliger performs are the 12 _Fantasies 
_ for Oboe (in case the picture is hard to read).


----------



## canouro

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
MusicAeterna, Teodor Currentzis


----------



## flamencosketches

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> I'm hopping aboard the Telemann Train this morning: (the works Holliger performs are the 12 _Fantasies
> _ for Oboe (in case the picture is hard to read).
> 
> View attachment 142950
> 
> 
> View attachment 142951


Holliger playing Telemann... sounds awesome! Going to look for that one.

Now playing:










*Guillaume de Machaut*: Motets. The Hilliard Ensemble

This is a smoking performance of ancient music from the 14th century. It sounds alive and well in the Hilliards' hands.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Tod und Verklärung, Don Juan, Sechs Lieder Op. 68

Louise Alder (soprano), Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati

Strauss, R: Brentano Lieder (6) Op. 68
Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24


----------



## elgar's ghost

mikeh375 said:


> ^^EG, how many CD's do you own? I'm very impressed with the scope and size of your listening habit.


Rough guess - somewhere around 2500. I buy hardly any these days which tells me that I've got more than enough after just over 20 years of collecting! Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

flamencosketches said:


> Holliger playing Telemann... sounds awesome! Going to look for that one.


It is awesome; originally written for solo flute, the _Fantasies_ are an astonishing assembly of varied meter and mood and really work for the Oboe, an instrument impossible not to love.


----------



## Guest002

I liked the first one so much, I had to go out and buy the second!

Sort of character-ful Vivaldi


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part sixteen for this afternoon.

_Suite for Variety Orchestra_ WoO - previously mistitled as the _Suite for Jazz Orchestra no.2_ (prob. late 1950s):










Symphony no.11 [_The Year 1905_] in G-minor for orchestra op.103 (1957):










Cello Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.107 (1959):










String Quartet no.7 in F-sharp minor op.108 (1960):
String Quartet no.8 in C-minor op.110 (1960):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

_Satiri (Kartinki Proshlogo)_ [_Satires (Pictures of the Past)_] - cycle of five songs for soprano and piano op.109 [Texts: Sasha Chorny] (1960):


----------



## mikeh375

^^^ I have the Haitink DSCH Symphonies, quite an outstanding set imv and beautifully recorded.


----------



## Joe B

Dame Sarah Connolly (mezzo soprano) and Joseph Middleton (piano) performing 120 years of song from the Royal College of Music:


----------



## sbmonty

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Solti; Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

mikeh375 said:


> ^^^ I have the Haitink DSCH Symphonies, quite an outstanding set imv and beautifully recorded.


Yes, it's consistently good, and I owe it a debt of gratitude as it was my way in to the symphonies. My only real quibble is Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau's performance on the 14th - I think he goes too overboard in places. For the last few occasions I've been favouring my recordings by Mravinsky, Rozhdestvensky and Kondrashin so I though it was time to revisit the Haitink.


----------



## canouro

*Brahms: Works For Chorus & Orchestra*
Philippe Herreweghe, Ann Hallenberg, Collegium Vocale, Orchestre Des Champs Elysées


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Kinderszenen & Kreisleriana

Martha Argerich (piano)


----------



## Itullian

Bach not to relax by.
Wide dynamic swings, varied tempi, not much warmth, somewhat harsh piano sound,
but i like it. There is beauty here too It holds your attention and is brilliantly played.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hindemith, Symphonic Metamorphosis after Themes by Weber*

David Hurwitz has a video where he plays the actual Weber pieces quoted by Hindemith. It's a nice introduction to this piece. And I need all the help I can get with Hindemith. For some reason, I'm having trouble clicking with his music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Lotti's requiem - a fine work.









Handel's Acis and Galatea in a different recording to yesterday's (which had the music going round in my head for half the night):


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Hindemith, Symphonic Metamorphosis after Themes by Weber*
> 
> David Hurwitz has a video where he plays the actual Weber pieces quoted by Hindemith. It's a nice introduction to this piece. And I need all the help I can get with Hindemith. For some reason, I'm having trouble clicking with his music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142959


The Symphonic Metamorphoses are a bit of a one off and possibly not a gateway to Hindemith's mature music. Maybe try the Mathis der Maler symphony instead - it may be the Hindemith orchestral work that can stand with the best of its period.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Gaspard de la Nuit*


----------



## Itullian

14, 15, 16
Lovely cycle


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi- Orchestra Filarmonica della Scala, Riccardo Chailly

Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 3, P. 172
Respighi: Aria for strings, P. 32
Respighi: Di Sera
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Leggenda for violin and orchestra
Respighi: Pines of Rome


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142963


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Concerto for two pianos and orchestra, KV 365
Sinfonia concertante for violin, viola, and orchestra, KV 364

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
Iona Brown, director

1998, reissued 2009


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in his "The Gift of Life":


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Respighi- Orchestra Filarmonica della Scala, Riccardo Chailly
> 
> Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 3, P. 172
> Respighi: Aria for strings, P. 32
> Respighi: Di Sera
> Respighi: Fountains of Rome
> Respighi: Leggenda for violin and orchestra
> Respighi: Pines of Rome


Whilst sitting in a car park this morning waiting for Mrs Malx to return I heard the Leggenda for Violin and Orchestra on BBC radio 3 - this is a piece I hadn't heard before and I was impressed, it is a youthful work according to the presenter. 
I will try and sample this disc on Qobuz - thanks for the timely reminder.


----------



## canouro

*Bruckner:*
Symphony No.8 In C Minor,
Symphony No.9 In D Minor,

_Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker_


----------



## Vasks

*Bax - Festival Overture (Thomson/Chandos)
Rawsthorne - Violin Concerto #2 (Hirsch/Naxos)*


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Gaspard de la Nuit*
> 
> View attachment 142962


An astonishing recording and happily in great sound too.


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> Whilst sitting in a car park this morning waiting for Mrs Malx to return I heard the Leggenda for Violin and Orchestra on BBC radio 3 - this is a piece I hadn't heard before and I was impressed, it is a youthful work according to the presenter.
> I will try and sample this disc on Qobuz - thanks for the timely reminder.


It's is on You Tube also.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'

Helen Donath (soprano), Teresa Berganza (contralto), Wieslaw Ochman (tenor) & Thomas Stewart (bass)
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks & Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Itullian

Up there with the best


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde*

I'm attending an all-day Zoom seminar. These are so boring, but since I'm home, at least I can choose the background soundtrack. Horenstein did a great job on this one.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Fasch ...









Today's Saturday Symphony (Schnittke's 3rd)


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Schnittke: Symphony No. 3 Eri Klas, Stockholm. For Saturday Symphony. First time listening to this and I enjoyed it. Great orchestration and a pastiche of musical references. It was a trifle long but still engaging.










Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 12-20. Igor Levit. I love this set for its clarity and technical excellence.










Dvorak: Piano Quintet. Biss, Elias Quartet. Bright and lively. Recommended.










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15. Kondrashin. Every time I hear the 15th it blows me away, especially in this performance.










Roussel: Janowski. Orchestre Philharrmonique de Radio France. Janowski makes the best case for this work that I've heard. Most other recordings seem to miss in one way or another.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I loaded the CD player with five by (mostly) Philip Glass:

1. *Glass*: _Akhnaten_, beginning (Dennis Russell Davies/Stuttgart State Opera Orchestra & Chours; w/Paul Esswood, countertenor, as "Akhnaten"; Milagro Vargas, alto, a "Nefertiti"; David Warrilow as the narrator; etc.) CBS records Masterworks series 
2. *Glass*: _Akhnaten_, conclusion
3. *Glass*: _Days and Nights in Rocinha_ (Dennis Russell Davies/Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra); _Persephone_ (Joseph Franklin/The Relache Ensemble) Philip Glass recording: Orchestral Music Archive Volume II, Orange Mountain Music
4. *Glass*: _Glassworks_; _In the Upper Room_ (Michael Reisman/Philip Glass Ensemble) CBS records Masterworks Expanded Edition
5. *Glass*: _Violin Concerto_; *Schnittke*: _Concerto Grosso #5_ (Christoph von Dohnanyi/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra w/Gidon Kremer on _Violin Concerto_; and w/Gidon Kremer, violin, and Rainer Keuschnig, piano, on _Concerto Grosso #5_) DG records

I remember when Philip Glass first came on the scene and reading an article from _Ovation_ (or _Opus_?) magazine back in the 1980s where composer/conductor/horn player Gunther Schuller called Glass' minimalist style "rock-fringed" and ended by saying that "Anyway, George Antheil did it all before, and much better." But history has come down on the side of Glass, where many respected and well-established classical musicians as Christoph von Dohnanyi, Gidon Kremer, Yo-Yo Ma, Gustavo Dudamel, Marin Alsop, and Ravi Shankar have recorded Glass' music. Meanwhile, Gunther Schuller's music remains in the far outer-reaches of the repertoire, beyond the Kupier Belt. As per usual, it was the establishment, the critics, and the snobs, who got it wrong. As a history fanatic myself, and one who is fascinated with Egyptology and ancient Egypt, I really like _Akhnaten_, and I find it at least as entertaining as Verdi's _Aida_, and much more profound. Next up _Days and Nights in Rocinha_ is one of my favorite works that you might think of as some kind of Brazilian _Bolero_; to be followed by _Persephone_, another Glass home-run. _Glassworks_ follows as one of those Glass works that gained a following even among non-classical music people, and the final movement of the bonus track, _The Upper Room_, has an incredible amount of movement to it. We end our Glass binge with the _Violin Concerto_ which, I don't think of as much as "minimalist" as I think of it belonging to a category of violin concertos that would also include Paganini and Prokofiev #1 where the concerto is made to frame the virtuoso musician almost as an athlete, and I think that after that final movement where Glass sets the violin on fire, it's a wonder if Gidon Kremer just didn't collapse from exhaustion. We end with the _Concerto Grosso #5_ by Alfred Schnittke. Like Glass, Schnittke came up with a style that was new that audiences could also relate to; not minimalist but eclectic; sort of tying together traditional styles with some serial elements and a good measure of influence from Shostakovich. Sadly, Schnittke, died at age 63 in 1998, just around the same time when his music was getting noticed here in the United States,


----------



## Enthusiast

Reger's 4th quartet - this week's quartet:


----------



## sonance

starthrower said:


>


Starthrower - May I ask whether you did like/appreciate this Nordgren disc?

I bought it only a few weeks ago. Today has been the second time that I was listening. Only the third movement of the concerto and the second half of the symphony (starting in the middle of movement 2) connected with me. So, these works turned out to be rather disappointing. Maybe in the future ...

But my enthusiasm for Nordgren's other works - as far as I know them - is still going strong.

Earlier:

Pehr Henrik Nordgren (1944 - 2008)

- Concerto no. 3 for cello and string orchestra
- As in a Dream for cello and 19 strings
- Concerto for viola, double bass and chamber orchestra
Marko Ylönen, cello; Lilli Maijala, viola; Olivier Thiery, double bass; Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra/Juha Kangas (alba)










now:

- String Quartet (Kokkola Quartet)
- Equivocations (Eija Kankaanranta, kantele; plus violin, viola, cello by Kokkola Quartet members)
- Sonata for cello solo (Marko Ylönen)
- String Quintet (Kokkola Quartet; Janne Virkkala, cello)
(alba)


----------



## Itullian

Took a chance with these guys.
Excellent!


----------



## Bourdon

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> I'm hopping aboard the Telemann Train this morning: (the works Holliger performs are the 12 _Fantasies
> _ for Oboe (in case the picture is hard to read).
> 
> View attachment 142950
> 
> 
> View attachment 142951


I just purchased the Holliger recording,


----------



## canouro

*Johannes Brahms:* Piano Concerto No.1 in D minor
_Clifford Curzon, George Szell, London Symphony Orchestra_

*César Franck:* Symphonic Variations 
*Henry Charles Litolff:* Concerto symphonique No.4 - Scherzo 
_Clifford Curzon, Sir Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra_


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

I do not have the Holliger recording,yet but this one is outstanding as well.


----------



## 13hm13

Mono DG recording from mid-1950s...

Sibelius - Finlandia, Karelia-Suite, Tapiola - Hans Rosbaud


----------



## ELbowe

Baby steps in my new Mahler journey:
Mahler Symphony No. 1
BBC Symphony Orchestra / Manfred Honeck ‎
BBC Music Magazine CD‎- 2000


----------



## 13hm13

Some of the posts above aroused curiosity about ... Brahms - PCs - Backhaus ... so ... had a listen to the early 50's mono of PC2 ... nice and tight!


----------



## Enthusiast

Two very different experiences. Ives and Grisey -

4th symphony:









Les Espaces Accoustique:


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD 2


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

These are a delight (I suspect I never spinned this disk before, acquired for a $1 from Goodwill years ago and placed in the to-be-listened-to-box). The Big News is _Talk Classical_ is changing its name to _Talk Telemann_ (other, lesser, composers will still be tolerated). :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> These are a delight (I suspect I never spinned this disk before, acquired for a $1 from Goodwill years ago and placed in the to-be-listened-to-box). The Big News is _Talk Classical_ is changing its name to _Talk Telemann_ (other, lesser, composers will still be tolerated). :lol:
> 
> View attachment 142980


*sanity must be preserved*


----------



## Malx

Samuel Barber, Cello Concerto - Anne Gastinel, CBSO, Justin Brown.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Bourdon said:


> *sanity must be preserved*


Point taken; indeed 'tis a rare and fragile commodity these days. I have been reading-up on Georg Philipp and was struck with his accomplishments in the musical field, besides composing that is. They are considerable and include, in the words of_ New Grove_ : "He helped to redefine the role of the professional musician."


----------



## Bourdon

*C P E Bach*


----------



## Itullian

Very nice art of fugue that alternates between orchestra, harpsichord and organ.


----------



## Knorf

New arrival!

*Gustav Mahler*: _Das Lied von der Erde_
Gerhild Romberger, Robert Dean Smith
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

With this powerfully emotional yet always lyrical performance, Fischer has completed his Mahler cycle with the BFO. Unless he changes his mind about recording No. 8, that is, which I hope he does.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Brandenburg Concerto No.4 in G major, BWV 1049. Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert

I've had vol. 1 of Pinnock's Brandenburgs (w/ 1, 2 & 3) for well over a year now but just got this part recently. Now that I have the whole thing I can safely say that this is an amazing set. Perhaps not as polished as Hogwood, but equally virtuosic, and with a very organic sound. This might become my go-to Brandenburgs (perhaps alongside the excellent but very different Karl Richter, which I also just got). I am really falling in love with these 6 concerti.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 1-9*
Yondani Butt, LSO

4-6 are absolutely outstanding here. I also give high praise to 1, 3, 7, and 8. The other two are well played, but I have minor quibbles with them and have definitely heard them done better. This cycle was released in 2017, so it may not be as familiar to most, but it definitely deserves to be heard.


----------



## Itullian

bharbeke said:


> *Beethoven: Symphonies 1-9*
> Yondani Butt, LSO
> 
> 4-6 are absolutely outstanding here. I also give high praise to 1, 3, 7, and 8. The other two are well played, but I have minor quibbles with them and have definitely heard them done better. This cycle was released in 2017, so it may not be as familiar to most, but it definitely deserves to be heard.


I have it and love it. Old style Ludwig.
His Brahms set is excellent too.


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Violin Sonata, Dvorak Four Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, Suk Four Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, Janacek Violin Sonata. Such a nice disk









Dohanyi Piano Quintets 1 and 2. I find his music uneven at best; often good and often dull. 









Smetena String Quartet no 1, Janacek String Quartets 1 and 2. A fabulous disk.









Martinu Symphony no 1, Concerto for Double String Orchestra Piano and Timpani









Martinu Concerto for Two Violins and Orchestra, Rhapsody Concerto for Viola and Orchestra, Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra. Another nice disk.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Dvorak - Cypresses and String Quartet No. 13 in G Major*

I find the Cypresses outrageously beautiful and the imagery and feeling they evoke are so sharp and vivid. Apparently Dvorak wrote these for a woman he fell in love with, and she went and married another man.... that's pretty rough, but _c'est la vie _. I love the G major quartet too, particularly the 2nd movement. The main theme resembles a African-American spiritual too closely for it to not be inspired by it, especially considering how much Dvorak loved to incorporate them into his work. Some of the best stuff I've heard by him.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Malx said:


> Samuel Barber, Cello Concerto - Anne Gastinel, CBSO, Justin Brown.


I had no idea Barber even wrote a Cello Concerto, I'll have to give this a listen.


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 "Det Uudslukkelige"
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Alexander Gibson


----------



## Itullian

Awesome set. 10 Bach piano concertos on 2 wonderful sounding discs for 12usd.
Great set


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

senza sordino said:


> Dvorak Violin Sonata, Dvorak Four Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, Suk Four Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, Janacek Violin Sonata. Such a nice disk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dohanyi Piano Quintets 1 and 2. I find his music uneven at best; often good and often dull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smetena String Quartet no 1, Janacek String Quartets 1 and 2. A fabulous disk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martinu Symphony no 1, Concerto for Double String Orchestra Piano and Timpani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martinu Concerto for Two Violins and Orchestra, Rhapsody Concerto for Viola and Orchestra, Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra. Another nice disk.


Nice bit of programming that, with a Czech focus, for an autumn afternoon...


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Sonata in D major, K 576. Jos Van Immerseel

The sound of Immerseel's fortepiano is growing on me. The music sounds so much more dynamic and angular on this compared w/ a modern instrument recording I listened to recently. I'm considering getting a complete set on a period instrument. I used to hate fortepianos but they can sound nice.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Sonata in D major, K 576. Jos Van Immerseel
> 
> The sound of Immerseel's fortepiano is growing on me. The music sounds so much more dynamic and angular on this compared w/ a modern instrument recording I listened to recently. I'm considering getting a complete set on a period instrument. I used to hate fortepianos but they can sound nice.


Now the Fantasie in C minor K396. Brilliant dissonances.


----------



## Dimace

It is great to see so many gorgeous presentations and future rarities in this great thread. Sadly, I'm not going very well with the new recordings remaining loyal to the old ones, which have already proved their collectability value. For this reason, I'm mostly look to the past, but when it is coming to recordings like the one I will present to you, has a meaning and value. The history, for me at least, behind the recordings are very important and, all this years I'm collecting, I want to believe that I have contributed to make some great recordings the rarities are nowadays, by giving some serious money for them, the time no one wanted to invest to them. This recording is one of them. I was the first who dared to pay more than 200 USD the moment no one had given more than 40 or 50. (DG don't make the best collectibles) Now this album has a great value and with a reason: Is the first of the three (I believe, because so many I have) the mythical *Anja Thauer* has recorded in her short, but spectacular life and carrier. The German Cellist took his life at the age of 28 (or something like this) because of his desperate love for someone who destroyed her life and her feelings. It was one of the greatest tragedies is the modern musical history of my country. *The girl was a phenomenon! *Many (and I) say that she was the sweetest cello ever heard. Magical stuff. In this recording, which I believe is the first, the unforgettable artist is playing *Max Reger* and * Jean René Désiré Françaix.* I assure you that If you listen to her playing her cello, you will stop listening every other cello player. The instrument is literally crying in her hands. This is the first 1966 issue. Don't hesitate to pay any price for this one. You money will be in the safe of history. (Anja was also extremely beautiful. A real dream woman)


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with five by George Solti and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra:

1. *Mahler*: _Symphony #2 "Resurrection"_, beginning (George Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/Isobel Buchanan, soprano & Mira Zakai, alto) London/Decca recording
2. *Mahler*: _Symphony #2, "Resurrection"_ continued
3. *Mahler*: _Symphony #8 "Symphony of a Thousand" _(George Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra w/the Vienna State Opera Choir, Vienna Singing Club, Vienna Boys Choir, Heather Harper, Lucia Pop, Arleen Auger, Yvonne Minton, Helen Watts, Rene Kollo, John Shirley-Quirk & Martti Tavela, soloists) Decca recording
4. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #8_ (George Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra) Decca recording
5. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #13_ (George Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra w/Men of the Chicago Symphony Chorus, Sergei Aleksashkin, bass soloist & Anthony Hopkins, narrator) Decca Eloquence recording

Mahler's wonderful 2nd starts today's monster symphony project and with my favorite rendition by George Solti with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chorus, and both soloists in top form. Next up, Mahler's 8th has always been problematic for me, not that Solti, his Chicagoans, Vienna singers, and all-star soloists don't serve it up without flaw; but in the 8th, Mahler just tries too hard to do too much and it all goes down like twenty-two once steak with eight soloists, three choirs, a pipe organ, everything including the kitchen sink. Not withstanding a few beautiful moments, the bombast seems to go on far too long. To illustrate my point, Mahler 2, Mahler 3, and Bruckner 8 are all longer than Mahler 8 (Mahler 3 is the longest symphony in the standard repertoire), but Mahler 8 _seems_ longer than all of those which hold my attention throughout. We then move on to Shostakovich who I like to program with Mahler. While Shostakovich's symphonies 1-3 are full of Stravinsky and Prokofiev, 5-15 follow Mahler's sense of tremendous depth and breadth, with Shostakovich 4 being the transition and 9 being an anomaly (Leonard Bernstein called it an anti-Ninth). For years I favored Shostakovich 5 and 7 to the 8th which I more-or-less avoided, but I've recently taken a liking to the 8th which is a more mysterious work, less entertaining than the raucous 7th, but more fitting as a "wartime" symphony. We end with Shostakovich's _Symphony #13_ set to the poems of Yevgeny Yevtushenko. Harold Schonberg called it Soviet poster-propaganda music. Others may see it as a disguised appeal for human rights. In either case (and I think it's a little of both), the music is deep and heart-felt, infused with a feeling of sad, Russian soul, and what better way to highlight sad, Russian soul, than with a sad, Russian bass singer as soloist?


----------



## Joe B

Nils Schweckendiek leading the Helsinki Chamber Choir in Einohuhani Rautavaara's "Vigilia":








All-Night Vigil in Memory of St John the Baptist


----------



## Itullian

Arabeske, Papillions, Symphonic Etudes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 142985


*George Philipp Telemann*

Complete Tafelmusik / Musique de Table

Musica Amphion
Pieter-Jan Belder, conductor

2004, reissued 2014


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Dimace said:


> It is great to see so many gorgeous presentations and future rarities in this great thread. Sadly, I'm not going very well with the new recordings remaining loyal to the old ones, which have already proved their collectability value. For this reason, I'm mostly look to the past, but when it is coming to recordings like the one I will present to you, has a meaning and value. The history, for me at least, behind the recordings are very important and, all this years I'm collecting, I want to believe that I have contributed to make some great recordings the rarities are nowadays, by giving some serious money for them, the time no one wanted to invest to them. This recording is one of them. I was the first who dared to pay more than 200 USD the moment no one had given more than 40 or 50. (DG don't make the best collectibles) Now this album has a great value and with a reason: Is the first of the three (I believe, because so many I have) the mythical *Anja Thauer* has recorded in her short, but spectacular life and carrier. The German Cellist took his life at the age of 28 (or something like this) because of his desperate love for someone who destroyed her life and her feelings. It was one of the greatest tragedies is the modern musical history of my country. *The girl was a phenomenon! *Many (and I) say that she was the sweetest cello ever heard. Magical stuff. In this recording, which I believe is the first, the unforgettable artist is playing *Max Reger* and * Jean René Désiré Françaix.* I assure you that If you listen to her playing her cello, you will stop listening every other cello player. The instrument is literally crying in her hands. This is the first 1966 issue. Don't hesitate to pay any price for this one. You money will be in the safe of history. (Anja was also extremely beautiful. A real dream woman)


You weren't kidding; I found an LP graded "Excellent plus" on Ebay, for $1200, from France. Instead, I ordered a CD _à prix très doux_ that will have to do! Thank you for introducing me to this musician.


----------



## Guest




----------



## flamencosketches

KlavierKing said:


>


Any good? Looks interesting, especially curious about the Cortot transcription of the great A major Violin Sonata.


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms, Schumann & Mahler: Lieder*
Renée Fleming


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Any good? Looks interesting, especially curious about the Cortot transcription of the great A major Violin Sonata.


Yes, it's excellent. He's a masterful player.


----------



## Guest

This is excellent, too.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Violin Partitas No.3 in E major & No.2 in D minor, BWV 1006 & 1004. Hilary Hahn

I love all the implicit polyphony in this music. One voice sounds like so many.

Great performance from a very young Ms. Hahn.


----------



## 13hm13

Schumann - Piano Concerto, Waldszenen - Backhaus

Excellent sound fidelity ... for 60 years ago ...


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Norgard: Symphony No. 3

Scharwenka: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C sharp minor*


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Symphonies No. 6 "Pastoral" & No. 8 and "King Stephen" Overture
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
Sony Classical ‎- SMK 47517, The Royal Edition - No. 6 of 100, CD, Compilation, Remastered, 16 Jun 1992.


----------



## Guest

I prefer Carter's Concerto, but both are well played and recorded.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

A solid 9th! 
P.S. This 2020 high-rez release is the SAMEas in previous EMI releases of orig 1958 recording ...


----------



## Joe B

Ethan Sperry leading the Portland State Chamber Choir in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns -Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 5 "L'Egyptien"

Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)- Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
André Previn
Recorded: 1986-09-13
Recording Venue: 12 & 13 September 1986, No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London.


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Brahms: Variations on a theme by Haydn* from here:










Fantastic interpretation of this sunny piece. It's good to refresh your ears with this marvelous composition.

*Dvorak: Serenade for winds* from here:










This is an interesting and charming work, but for some reason I don't like it that much.

*Langgaard: String Quartet in A flat major* from here:










Supremely lovely!! These quartets are absolutely exquisite.


----------



## Rogerx

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> You weren't kidding; I found an LP graded "Excellent plus" on Ebay, for $1200, from France. Instead, I ordered a CD _à prix très doux_ that will have to do! Thank you for introducing me to this musician.


If you still have a turntable, buy the Dvorak, good decent performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Guest




----------



## 13hm13

Same as EMI set, now on Erato.

Stereo recordings from 1957-1960.
Remastered from original tapes in 2017 in 24bit/96kHz, Studio Art & Son, Annecy









Beethoven* / Berliner Philharmoniker, André Cluytens ‎- 9 Symphonies, Overtures


----------



## Rogerx

Bach

Avi Avital (mandolin), with Ophira Zakai, Ira Givol, Shalev Ad-El
Kammerakademie Potsdam

Flute Sonata No. 5 in E minor, BWV1034
Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Harmonie du soir

Mélodies

Sophie Karthäuser (soprano), Stéphane Degout (baritone), Eugene Asti (piano), Alain Planès (piano)

Beau Soir
Cinq poèmes de Baudelaire
Dans le jardin
Fêtes galantes - Set 1
Fêtes galantes - Set 2
Fleur des blés (André Girod)
Images oubliées: Lent
La Belle au bois dormant
Le promenoir des deux amants
Les Angélus
Les soirs illuminés par l'ardeur du charbon
Mandoline (Verlaine)
Nuit d'étoiles
Paysage sentimental
Romances (2)
Sarabande
Trois Ballades de François Villon
Trois chansons de Bilitis
Trois chansons de France
Trois Mélodies de Verlaine
Trois Poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Voici que le printemps (Romance) (Paul Bourget)


----------



## Malx

Lutosławski, Les Espaces du Sommeil (1975)* & Chantefleurs et Chantefables (1990)** - Christopher Purves (baritone)*, Lucy Crowe (soprano)**, BBC SO, Edward Gardner.

Excellent performances all round, I have heard no other recordings of the works but this disc will take some beating.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Rondos Op 51 & Op 129 - Grigory Sokolov.

Live recording from Verona 1991.


----------



## Dimace

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> You weren't kidding; I found an LP graded "Excellent plus" on Ebay, for $1200, from France. Instead, I ordered a CD _à prix très doux_ that will have to do! Thank you for introducing me to this musician.


1200 USD is TOOOOOOOO MUCH. Unrealistic price. Interesting info the CD! I had no idea about it! Must be something new, which I will buy, because Anja is a treasure. I will wait for your opinion for her, my dearest! Thanks!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part seventeen either side of lunch.

Suite from the music to the film _Pyat Dney, Pyat Nochei_ [_Five Days, Five Nights_] op.111a, arr. by Levon Atovmyan (orig. 1960 - arr. 1961):










Symphony no.12 [_The Year 1917_] in D-minor for orchestra op.112 (1961):
Symphony no.13 [_Babi-Yar_] in B-flat minor for bass, bass choir and orchestra op.113 [Text: Yevgeni Yevtushenko] (1962):










Music for the film _Hamlet_ for orchestra op.116 (1963-64):










String Quartet no.9 in E-flat op.117 (1964):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)


----------



## Malx

Via Qobuz a short but very enjoyable work from Debussy.

Cello Sonata - Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano).


----------



## sonance

Pehr Henrik Nordgren (1944 - 2008)

- Rock Score (for 19 strings; 1997)
- Concerto no. 1 for Cello and String Orchestra (1980)
- Transe-Choral (for 15 strings; 1985)
Marko Ylönen, cello; Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra/Juha Kangas (bis)










Review:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2005/June05/Nordgren_BISCD1356.htm


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Presto Recording of the Week
29th July 2016
Orchestral Choice
BBC Music Magazine
August 2016
Orchestral Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2016
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Orchestral
Gramophone Awards
2017
Finalist - Orchestral
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2016


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Concerto Op. 7 No.6
Concerto Op. 4 No.4
Concerto Op. 4 No.6
Concerto Op. 4 No.3
Concerto Op. 4 No.2
Concerto Op. 4 No.1

The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra with (partially)
Monica Huggett
Roy Goodman
Pavlo Beznosiuk
Jaap ter Linden
Sarah Cunningham
Ku Ebbinge


----------



## 13hm13

2015 cpo release of Salomon Jadassohn's symphs ....


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7
> 
> Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Presto Recording of the Week
> 29th July 2016
> Orchestral Choice
> BBC Music Magazine
> August 2016
> Orchestral Choice
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> September 2016
> Editor's Choice
> Finalist - Orchestral
> Gramophone Awards
> 2017
> Finalist - Orchestral
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Winner 2016


I've heard good things about his Minnesota cycle. How does this recording compare to the one he did with Lahti?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Sinfonia Antarctica, Vaughan Williams
Adrian Boult


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arvo Pärt*: Two versions of Fratres: for strings & percussion, and for violin, strings & percussion; Festina Lente. Tamás Benedek, Hungarian State Opera Orchestra, w/ Béla Nagy on solo violin

I just watched There Will Be Blood last night, for the first time in about 10 years, and was blown away by the use of this piece (Fratres, the piano & cello version) in a pivotal scene, so it made me want to hear it again. I think the violin, strings & percussion is my favorite incarnation of the work, and this is a killer performance of it from these unknown names.


----------



## Rogerx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I've heard good things about his Minnesota cycle. How does this recording compare to the one he did with Lahti?


I have only this series , so hard to say, others on this forum praising the other version and more members like this one, is the honest answer.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Musical Offering, BWV1079

Ramin Bahrami (piano), Andrea Oliva (flute), Carlo Parazzoli (violin), Alberto Mina (violin), Gabriele Geminiani (cello), Carlo Onori (cello)


----------



## Enthusiast

Martinu quartets 6 & 7:









Beethoven quartets 4 & 7 and the Grosse Fugue - The 3rd volume of the Cremona cycle


----------



## Enthusiast

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I've heard good things about his Minnesota cycle. How does this recording compare to the one he did with Lahti?


(Vanska's Sibelius) They are different and both good. I didn't greatly care for the Minnesota 2 and 5 but all the others are a real treat. The Lahti ones are also very good but in a less unusual way.


----------



## Joe B

James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson Voices in choral music by Ola Gjeilo:


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Viola Sonatas etc

Veronika Hagen (viola), Paul Gulda (piano), Iris Vermillion (contralto)

Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120 No. 1
Clarinet Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 120 No. 2
Geistliches Wiegenlied, Op. 91 No. 2
Gestillte Sehnsucht, Op. 91/1
Two songs for contralto with viola obbligato, Op. 91
Viola Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120 No. 1
Viola Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 120 No. 2


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Mass in B minor, BWV 232. John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir

I've been spending a lot of time with Karl Richter's monumental performance of the B minor Mass lately, so it's a bit refreshing returning to a somewhat smaller scale vision of this towering masterpiece. I'm beginning to think this may be Bach's greatest work (I know; I wouldn't be the first to proclaim such)-as Gardiner once said in a BBC interview, the Mass has it all. As for the performance, it's very, very well sung and played. Gardiner called this his single favorite work in all classical music, and his admiration shows in the performance. I'm very happy with my two recordings of the Mass and I can't decide which I prefer; they are so different.

Next to check out will be the Leonhardt/La Petite Bande... though it will take some time for me to get the Richter and Gardiner recordings out of my system.


----------



## canouro

*Granados:*
Intermezzo from Goyescas	
Danza de Los Ojos Verdes (Dance Of The Green Eyes)	
Danza Gitan (Gypsy Dance)	
La Nit Del Mort (Night Of The Dead Man)	
Dante, Op. 21 - Symphonic Poem

_Barcelona Symphony Orchestra, Pablo González_









*Granados:*
Liliana (Arr. P. Casals)
Suite Oriental (Suite Árabe)
Elisenda

_Barcelona Symphony Orchestra, Pablo González_


----------



## premont

Rogerx said:


> Bach, J S: Musical Offering, BWV1079
> 
> Ramin Bahrami (piano), Andrea Oliva (flute), Carlo Parazzoli (violin), Alberto Mina (violin), Gabriele Geminiani (cello), Carlo Onori (cello)


Does this mean piano continuo in the trio sonata and piano solo for the the six-part ricercar?


----------



## sbmonty

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 In C Minor, Op. 110
Fitzwilliam String Quartet


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Turina and Granados

Beaux Arts Trio

Granados: Piano Trio Op. 50
Granados: Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano, Op. 50
Turina: Círculo - fantasia for piano, violin & cello, Op. 91
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76


----------



## Rogerx

premont said:


> Does this mean piano continuo in the trio sonata and piano solo for the the six-part ricercar?







J.S. Bach: Musical Offering, BWV 1079 - Ricercar a 6
Here you are Premont


----------



## premont

Rogerx said:


> J.S. Bach: Musical Offering, BWV 1079 - Ricercar a 6
> Here you are Premont


Sorry, not available in my country.

Maybe his AoF might interest you:

https://www.amazon.fr/Bach-Art-Fugu...mi+art+of+fugue&qid=1600003917&s=music&sr=1-2


----------



## Rogerx

premont said:


> Sorry, not available in my country.
> 
> Maybe his AoF might interest you:
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/Bach-Art-Fugu...mi+art+of+fugue&qid=1600003917&s=music&sr=1-2


I will look in to it, you can go to You Yube and put search term
Bach: Musical Offering, BWV 1079 - Ricercar a 6 and his name, perhaps that helps.


----------



## Enthusiast

Shostakovich 8th quartet & both Janacek quartets.


----------



## cougarjuno

The unheralded American composer Vittorio Giannini. Two wonderful neo-Romantic works.


----------



## Vasks

*Paer - Overture to "Camilla" (Kapp/Essay)
Beethoven - Cello Sonata in F, Op. 5, No. 1 (Fournier/DG)
Krommer - Marches (6), Op. 31 (Blomhert/Chandos)*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Schoenberg*: 3 Piano Pieces op.11. Glenn Gould

 It's been a while since I've broken out this set, so today, Arnold Schoenberg's 146th birthday, seemed as good a time as any. I'm in awe of this performance. The music makes so much sense. In Gould's hands, it almost gives me a kind of "dark jazz/noir" impression. The epitome of expressionistic piano music. A must-hear.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Don Quixote, Op. 35/Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129**

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Orchestre National de France**
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## flamencosketches

Just bits and pieces of this for now...:










*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Musikalisches Opfer, BWV 1079. Barthold Kuijken, Sigiswald Kuijken, Wieland Kuijken, Robert Kohnen

This is my third Musikalisches Opfer. I love the work and I'm happy to hear new interpretations of it. However, I was a bit let down when I received this CD and realized that the harpsichordist was not Gustav Leonhardt, but Robert Kohnen-I guess I just assumed when I saw the Kuijkens on the cover that Leonhardt would be involved. That's what I get for not looking closely! :lol: Anyway, Kohnen delivers a good performance, as do the Kuijkens.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

It has been all string quartets so far today. Pulse Shadows also features a string quartet but also a soprano and small ensemble.









And so on to this week's 1980-2000 listening group work rather restless but effective work. Rihm's works can differ substantially from each other.


----------



## Guest

premont said:


> Does this mean piano continuo in the trio sonata and piano solo for the the six-part ricercar?


Yes. All keyboard parts are played on the piano.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*


----------



## Guest

Taking things a step further, how about the entire piece played on the piano? I love this recording.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 25, 78, and 17
Malin Hertelius, Robin Tyson, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Continuing with my own personal Bach cantatas pilgrimage. Fourteenth Sunday after Trinity.

I am more and more impressed with the quality of this cycle.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Pianosonatas 1-5 & rondo in D major K 485


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Vol 5 of the Cremona Beethoven cycle includes the string quintet Op. 29 - a work I can't remember hearing before (but really delightful - why is it not played more often?) - as well as the 15th quartet.


----------



## Knorf

*Happy Birthday, Arnold Schönberg*!
Violin Concerto, Op. 36
Isabelle Faust 
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding

A luminous and poetic account of this underrated masterpiece.


----------



## Merl

Nielsen 4 with Gibson. Very fine indeed.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## ELbowe

Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Henry's Eight on Hyperion ‎- 2CD 1998


----------



## Dimace

As last post for this WE, please allow me to share with you a FANTASTIC* Mahler's 3rd with Sir John* and Co. Another *BBC quality production* for the Austrian's fans and generally for all of you who love the great symphonic performances of the past. _(this CD isn't, like my resent presentation were, very expensive. But also, isn't very cheap. A medium price category)_


----------



## Guest

This is still my favorite version, especially in the Analog Productions LP reissue.


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphonies No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63, and No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

This is probably my favorite performance of Sibelius 4. In fact, three of my favorite ever Sibelius performances are in this box: Symphonies 4 & 6, and _En Saga_.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part eighteen for the rest of today.

_Kazn' Stepana Razina_ [_The Execution of Stepan Razin_] - cantata for bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.119 [Text: Yevgeni Yevtushenko] (1964):










Suite from the music to the film _God, kak zhizn'_ [_A Year Is Like a Lifetime_] op.120a, arr. by Levon Atovmyan (orig. 1965 - arr. ????):










_Pyat romansov na slova iz zhurnala 'Krokodil'_ [_Five Romances on Texts from the Magazine 'Krokodil'_] for bass and piano [Texts: anonymous excerpts from readers' letters] op.121 (1965):










String Quartet no.10 in A-flat op.118 (1964):
String Quartet no.11 in F-minor op.122 (1966):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

Cello Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.126 (1966):


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## flamencosketches

*Salvatore Sciarrino*: 12 Madrigali. Neue Vocalsolisten Stuttgart, live recording from the Salzburg Festival

Picked this up at Half Price Books earlier. (It was my first time there, what a cool store-check it out if you have one in your area.) So it was a blind buy and I had no idea what to expect, but I'm enjoying it so far. It sounds pretty psychotic! In the vein of the Italian school of ultra-modernism, the descendant of Berio & Nono. I've been meaning to explore this composer and this work is definitely worth a listen.


----------



## Guest

Her crystal clear playing is matched by the sound.


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Symphony No. 2*

Clear, potent, brilliant performance of this towering piece.


----------



## MusicSybarite

cougarjuno said:


> The unheralded American composer Vittorio Giannini. Two wonderful neo-Romantic works.


A stunning disc. Both works have no waste.


----------



## 13hm13

A decent SM, but the counter-tenor voice not as good as other renditions .... Amaryllis Dieltiens (soprano) is superb, however as is the recording ...








Giovanni Battista Pergolesi (1710-1736)

Stabat Mater

Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)

Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

Amaryllis Dieltiens (soprano)
Clint van der Linde (counter-tenor)
Capriola di Gioia
Bart Naessens


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn: Cello Sonatas 1&2 • Dussek: Piano Sonata 3 [Anner Bijlsma, Stanley Hoogland]


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I happened to stumble across this recording of works by Pietro Bencini (1670-1755), who was previously unknown to me. There's not much of his music on disc, but I'm glad I found this, because it's lovely.









Bencini "Missa de Oliveria", performed by A Sei Voci and Bernard Fabre-Garrus.


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set!


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> Fantastic set!


Just earlier today, I ordered a 3CD with Ms. Christine Schornsheim's recordings of the complete harpsichord concerti, filling a major gap in my Bach library. Excited to check out the music!

Current listening:










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.7 in D major, op.10 no.3; Piano Sonata No.8 in C minor, op.13, the "Pathétique". Wilhelm Kempff

I think I'm slowly starting to feel the pull back toward Beethoven after a period of avoidance where his music wasn't making sense to me the way it used to. These are great performances, especially the D major, which has an extremely dark and sad slow movement, which almost calls to mind Variation 25 of the Goldberg Variations. This set is amazing!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Finally home and unwinding with some Isabelle Faust


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's Chamber Symphony Op. 118a from the String Quartet No. 10, arranged and directed by Rudolf Barshai. This is a big and rewarding work and includes one of DSCH's magnificent Passacaglias.

The recording is from Brilliant's 27-CD Shostakovich box, currently quite expensive but deeply discounted from time to time. Such a deal is worth watching for.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Beethoven*

Symphony No. 1 in C Major, Op. 21

Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 36

Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia

Bela Drahos, Conductor

Excited to dig into this set. Starting with the symphony cycle.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143029


*Richard Strauss*

Don Quixote

Ulrich Koch, viola
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

1976, reissued 2017


----------



## Knorf

I live in the Pacific Northwest of the USA, and we're presently choking under an oppressive blanket of foul and irritatingly tactile smoke from numerous wildfires. I thought of the ideal musical anecdote:

*Claude Debussy*: _La Mer_
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch

This recording is legendary for very good reasons.


----------



## Guest

Very powerful music for string quartet with excellent sound.


----------



## pmsummer

CARE-CHARMING SLEEP
_Songs and Madrigals_
*John Dowland - Robert Johnson - Giovanni Felice Sances - John Wilbye - Cherubino Busatti - Benedetto Ferrari - Cipriano da Rore*
The Dowland Project
John Potter - tenor, direction
Barry Guy - double-bass
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone
John Surman - bass clarinet, soprano saxophone​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Knorf

*E. J. Moeran*: Cello Concerto
Raphael Wallfisch
Bournemouth Sinfonietta, Norman Del Mar


----------



## Bkeske

My last few days have been sidetracked receiving my new (vintage) turntable, a new arm, etc. The arm arrived today, got everything built and setup, so I can start listening to my LP's/music again.....until my new cartridge arrives....then get that installed.

Decided upon Heifetz as the maiden LP.....















Oh yes; it sounds wonderful compared to the old rig


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Orchestral Suite No.2 in B minor, BWV 1067. Karl Richter, Münchener Bach-Orchester

Something about Richter's Bach really does it for me.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143032


*Franz Schubert*

Octet in F major for clarinet, bassoon, horn, string quartet, and double bass

Mullova Ensemble

2005


----------



## Bkeske

Only my second spin for this one. Really nicely done for a 'collection'. German pressing.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Waldstein, my first listen from Igor Levit's recent set of the complete sonatas. I got the set as a 320K MP3 download from *Supraphon*, total cost about 9 US dollars. That's a true bargain! If you like FLAC, it's the same price.

BTW I like his Waldstein, although some complain he plays it too fast. I don't even think that's possible!


----------



## Bkeske

Zukerman plays and conducts Vivaldi. 1974 release.


----------



## Rogerx

Finzi: Bagatelles, Op. 23 & Clarinet Concerto in C-Minor, Op. 31 & Ashmore: Four Seasons

Richard Stoltzman (clarinet)

Guildhall String Ensemble, Robert Salter


----------



## 13hm13

Weber - Trio, Quartet - Kremerata Musica


----------



## Bkeske

1962 pressing, and this was recorded and engineered so well. And of course, Szell and Wagner....nuff said


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 Cellos

Julian Lloyd Webber (cello), Jiaxin Lloyd Webber (cello)

European Union Chamber Orchestra, Hans-Peter Hofmann


----------



## Bkeske

Second reissue of 1959 original. Early 70's is my guess.


----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube & Breville: Music for Violin and Piano
Philippe Graffin (violin), Pascal Devoyon (piano)

Breville: Violin Sonata No. 1 in C sharp minor
Canteloube: Suite: Dans la montagne


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Violin Sonatas

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

Six Variations in G minor on 'Hélas, j'ai perdu mon amant', K360
Variations (12) in G major on 'La Bergère Célimène, K374a (K359)
Violin Sonata No. 24 in F major, K376
Violin Sonata No. 25 in F major, K377


----------



## Marinera

Bizet - Carmen Suite No. 1, Symphony in C major/Gounod - Petite Symphonie. Scottish Chamber Orchestra, François Leleux


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont, Op. 84 & Antonín Reicha: Lenore

Ulrich Tukur, Ruth Ziesak (soprano), lrich Tukur (narrator), Camilla Nylund (soprano), Pavia Vykopalová (mezzo), Corby Welch (tenor), Vladimir Chmelo (bass)

Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg, Virtuosi di Praga, Prague Chamber Choir, Frieder Bernius, Gerd Albrecht


----------



## Marinera

On Spotify earlier: Marcello concerto in C minor. Maurice André









Now, Biber. Missa Christi Resurgentis. Andrew Manze, The English Concert


----------



## Guest002

A little aural candyfloss for the Monday morning: Simon Standage conducting Collegium Musicum 90 in a performance of 11 different overtures by Thomas Arne. Charming, but largely inconsequential, I'm afraid!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part nineteen for late morning and early afternoon.

The songs from Shostakovich's final decade veer from the absurd and trivial to darker ruminations on persecution, love and mortality. His sardonic sense of humour is especially evident on op.123 - don't be fooled by the pompous-looking title, this is a short vignette in which the composer is enjoying the last laugh but at his own expense:

_'I scribble on paper in a spurt,
Then I hear catcalls, but my ear's not hurt.
Then I torment the ears of all the world,
Then have it printed, and forever unrecalled...'_

Shostakovich then signs off by listing in somewhat underwhelmed fashion the official honours bestowed on him by the Soviet government.

_The Anti-Formalist Raree-Show_ clearly blows an almighty raspberry at the 1948 'Zhdanov Conference': three speakers - most probably caricatures of Stalin, Zhdanov and Khrennikov - solemnly and pedantically extol the most basic music (which includes the melody to the Georgian folk-song, _Suliko_) to the delight of an ignorant, sycophantic audience. Such a hot potato didn't see the light of day until decades after the event, but this searing parody will always pack a punch if you know the backstory.

_Predislovie k polnomu sobraniyu moikh sochinenii i kratkoe razmyshlenie po povodu etogo predisloviya_ [_Preface to the Complete Collection of My Works and Brief Reflections Apropos of this Preface_] for bass and piano op.123 [Text: Dmitri Shostakovich] (1966):
_Sem stikhotvorenii Aleksander Bloka_ [_Seven Songs on Poems by Aleksandr Blok_] for soprano, violin, cello and piano op.127 (1967):










Violin Concerto no.2 in C-sharp minor op.129 (1967):










_October_ - symphonic poem in C-minor for orchestra op.131 (1967):










_Vesna, Vesna_ [_Spring, Spring_] - song for bass and piano op.128 [Text: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1967):
_Antiformalisticheskii rayok_ [_Anti-Formalist Raree-Show_] - satirical cantata for narrator/bass, mixed choir and piano WoO [Text: Dmitri Shostakovich, assisted by Lev Lebedinsky] (begun poss. as early as 1948, completed/revised by 1968):










String Quartet no.12 in D-flat op.133 (1968):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)


----------



## Guest002

Time for some rather lovely choral singing of the music of Veljo Tormis by the Holst Singers, under the watchful eye of Stephen Layton.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Missa Solemnis in D major, op.123. John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir

Amazing singing from the Monteverdi Choir. I love this mass...


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Vers La Flamme

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Malx

Via Qobuz in Hi-Res which I guess is limited by the original source material but it does have an improved sound to my ears.

Antonín, Dvořák, Symphony No 5 - LSO, István Kertész.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I can remember one of the LPs having that cover when it came out. It takes me back to my obsessive visiting of our local library.


----------



## Malx

Again Via Qobuz in Hi-Res
J S Bach, Ferruccio Busoni: 10 Chorale Preludes, BV B 27 - Igor Levit.

Put together as a response to the isolation and restrictions imposed on artists and others over the last few months. This is a very personal and introspective double disc set.


----------



## sbmonty

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
Mandelring String Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Samuel Scheidt*

CD XVIII


----------



## Rogerx

Chanson d'Amour

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Debussy: Apparition - song (1884)
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées (6)
Debussy: Nuit d'étoiles
Debussy: Romance: L'âme évaporée et souffrante
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
Fauré: Chanson d'amour, Op. 27 No. 1
Fauré: Les berceaux, Op. 23 No. 1
Fauré: Notre amour Op. 23 No. 2
Poulenc: Hotel
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Poulenc: Poemes (2) de Louis Aragon, FP 122
Poulenc: Voyage à Paris
Ravel: Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer
Ravel: Chanson de la mariée
Ravel: Chanson des cueilleuses de lentisques
Ravel: Chanson française
Ravel: Cinq mélodies populaires grecques
Ravel: Là-bas, vers l'eglise
Ravel: Manteau de fleurs
Ravel: Quel galant m'est comparable
Ravel: Sur l'Herbe
Ravel: Tout gai!


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini - String Quartets Nos. 2 & 5

Hausmusik London


----------



## Enthusiast

Stravinsky:

Ebony Concerto (with Benny Goodman)
Movements for Piano & Orchestra
Symphony in 3 Movements
Violin Concerto (with Stern)
Symphonies for Wind
Wind Octet
Agon
Game of Cards
Orpheus
Cat's Cradle Songs (with Cathy Berberian)
Canticum Sacrum
Les Noces
Mass
Symphony of Psalms

















Some 4 hours of listening and barely scratching the surface of what this wonderful set has to offer. Many of the performances are as good as any and better than nearly all.

BTW - In my search for a picture I saw that there were used copies of this set (22CDs) for under £20 on the UK Amazon. As it is OOP (I think) I would not have expected that. It has given me decades of real pleasure already.


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> Again Via Qobuz in Hi-Res
> J S Bach, Ferruccio Busoni: 10 Chorale Preludes, BV B 27 - Igor Levit.
> 
> Put together as a response to the isolation and restrictions imposed on artists and others over the last few months. This is a very personal and introspective double disc set.


Did you like it Malx?
I read some awful reviews.


----------



## sonance

Johann Sebastian Bach: Das Wohltemperierte Clavier I 
Andrei Vieru, piano [Steinway] (alpha, 2 CDs)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rogerx said:


> Chanson d'Amour
> 
> Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)
> 
> Debussy: Apparition - song (1884)
> Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées (6)
> Debussy: Nuit d'étoiles
> Debussy: Romance: L'âme évaporée et souffrante
> Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
> Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
> Fauré: Chanson d'amour, Op. 27 No. 1
> Fauré: Les berceaux, Op. 23 No. 1
> Fauré: Notre amour Op. 23 No. 2
> Poulenc: Hotel
> Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
> Poulenc: Poemes (2) de Louis Aragon, FP 122
> Poulenc: Voyage à Paris
> Ravel: Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer
> Ravel: Chanson de la mariée
> Ravel: Chanson des cueilleuses de lentisques
> Ravel: Chanson française
> Ravel: Cinq mélodies populaires grecques
> Ravel: Là-bas, vers l'eglise
> Ravel: Manteau de fleurs
> Ravel: Quel galant m'est comparable
> Ravel: Sur l'Herbe
> Ravel: Tout gai!


What did you think of it? If I ever started enjoying classical vocal music, Sabine Devieilhe would be the one who did it for/to me. I really love her voice.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Bkeske said:


> Only my second spin for this one. Really nicely done for a 'collection'. German pressing.
> 
> View attachment 143034
> View attachment 143035


I think I have this one too. I need to see if I can find it.


----------



## Jacck

André Messager - Madame Chrysanthème


----------



## Rogerx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> What did you think of it? If I ever started enjoying classical vocal music, Sabine Devieilhe would be the one who did it for/to me. I really love her voice.


It's a great disc, those two have a chemistry beyond believe, her voice blends so well with the piano and, they both understand what they are doing, very important.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Cello Sonatas

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Francesco Piemontesi (piano)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Founded in 1980, Piffaro is - forty years later - still living happily in the Medieval (and Renaissance) past where I'm only too happy to join them! https://www.piffaro.org/


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Éclairs sur l'Au-Delà...

Orchestre de L'Opera Bastille
Myung-Whun Chung (Conductor)


----------



## Bourdon

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Founded in 1980, Piffaro is - forty years later - still living happily in the Medieval (and Renaissance) past where I'm only too happy to join them! https://www.piffaro.org/
> 
> View attachment 143052


 And are you jumping around...?


----------



## Vasks

*Georg Schumann - Overture to a Drama (Feddeck/cpo)
Alexander von Zemlinsky - Humoresque for Wind Quintet (Aulos/Koch)
Richard Strauss - Suite from "Capriccio" (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Bourdon said:


> And are you jumping around...?


I'd venture to say that listening to Piffaro, even the most sedentary will feel the urge to boogie...


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Did you like it Malx?
> I read some awful reviews.


I only listened to part of the first disc the Busoni/Bach Chorales - works I am not familiar with. My initial reaction is that there is some precise pianism on display but it's as if he is in a low mood and there is also a uniformity of feel to those pieces I played. 
I would like to listen to the rest of the set - Brahms, Reger and the Feldman before passing judgement. As I suggest it does come over as a very personal statement made at a strange time in his life - perhaps it is difficult to review simply as a recording without taking into account the circumstances in which it was made.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143053


*Johannes Brahms*

String Quintet No. 1 in F major, op. 88
String Quintet No. 2 in G major, op. 111

The Raphael Ensemble

1996, reissued 2010


----------



## erudite

*The Harmonious Blacksmith

Trevor Pinnock*

Still one of the greatest harpsichord recital albums…


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - The 2 Symphonies

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Yvonne Kenny, Jard van Nes, LPO & Chorus, Tennstedt.

Tennstedt's interpretation is decidedly slow and considered but with enough gusto when required, I prefer this live recording to the one of his I have in the EMI box set of complete symphonies.


----------



## Bourdon

*Koechlin*

Le Livre de la Jungle


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Mahler & Handel beautifully sung by the wonderful Lorraine Hunt Lieberson accompanied by Roger Vignoles live from the Wigmore Hall.
This is a disc I would recommend to anyone who hasn't heard it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Four violin concertos and a symphony. I started with the Walton concerto (so perfect for today's hot and balmy weather) and ended with the Walton symphony. The Britten and Szymanowski disc came in the middle.


----------



## Bourdon

*Louis Couperin*

Quality time with Louis Couperin and Sempé


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

More excellent singing this time Sibelius and Berg from Soile Isokoski accompanied by Marita Viitasalo.


----------



## eljr




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Korngold: Symphony and Violin Concerto
Andre Previn/Gil Shaham/LSO
This album is outstanding. Shaham absolutely crushes it on the VC and the Symphony is quite enjoyable.


----------



## Knorf

*Wolfgang Rihm*: _Jagden und Formen_
Ensemble Modern, Dominique My

Listening again to this tremendous masterpiece for the 1980-2000 listening group thread.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

His music combines his love of French organ music (Dupre, Vierene, Widor) and heavy metal. It's not as terrible as I imagined, although I do prefer the three French composers. (Qobuz 24/96)


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartet No. 8
Emerson String Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening group thread.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Debussy (La Mer and Iberia) and Ravel. I'm not sure Bolero suffers from being a bit slow.


----------



## Itullian

Love this cycle


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Schumann: String Quartets. Pacifica, Elias String Quartets. Insightful lively performances.



















Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3, Overtures. Abbado, LSO. Favourite Mendelssohn performances.










Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 23-29. Igor Levit. The Waldstein is too fast more my taste, you wait for the train to go off the rails. The others are terrific.










Miaskovsky Symphonies 1 & 25. Svetlanov. State Symphony Orchestra of Russia. The twenty fifth is one of my favourites of Miaskovsky in D flat.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest

I'm going to listen to this 8-hour magnum opus for the rest of the day and into the evening. See you all on the other side!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartet No. 8
> Emerson String Quartet
> 
> This week's selection for the string quartet listening group thread.


If Shostakovich only wrote the 15 string quartets and nothing else he'd still honestly be one of my favorite composers. He was a top-tier master of the medium, and even though he has a lot of company in that regard, those string quartets are so imparted with a distinct creativity and personality that's uniquely his. The soundscapes he creates and level of expression are truly beyond words.

Prompted me to listen to this:


----------



## realdealblues

*Carl Nielsen*
_String Quartet #1 in G minor, Op. 13
String Quartet #4 in F major, Op. 44
String Quintet in G major_
[Rec. 2006]








_String Quartet #2 in F minor, Op. 5
String Quartet #3 in E flat major, Op. 14_
[Rec. 2007]







Ensemble: The Danish String Quartet

My friend Merl has been wanting me to give the Nielsen String Quartets a spin as he's really been enjoying them lately and it's been several years since I'd heard them (since I bought this box set). Needless to say I'm enjoying hearing them again.


----------



## Malx

KlavierKing said:


> I'm going to listen to this 8-hour magnum opus for the rest of the day and into the evening. See you all on the other side!


Remember to take glucose tablets and plenty of water - good luck :tiphat:


----------



## Jacck

KlavierKing said:


> I'm going to listen to this 8-hour magnum opus for the rest of the day and into the evening. See you all on the other side!


happy trip. I like Sorabji, but I am not sure I could make 8 hours in one day


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

KlavierKing said:


> I'm going to listen to this 8-hour magnum opus for the rest of the day and into the evening. See you all on the other side!


Dear god, how does a performer not get carpal tunnel after playing for 8 hours nonstop, let alone rehearsing it extensively beforehand? Not to mention the mental endurance required.


----------



## Guest

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Dear god, how does a performer not get carpal tunnel after playing for 8 hours nonstop, let alone rehearsing it extensively beforehand? Not to mention the mental endurance required.


He, like me, takes breaks. I recall him listing at least 2 breaks in the schedule when he played it in the US a few years ago. Powell specializes in nearly unplayable pieces (It would be fun to hear him play a Chopin Prelude sometime!), so he has built up his physical and mental endurance over the years.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

I've never been convinced by this performance. It's too stolid and lacking impulse, and so frankly is a bit dull. Sad, really. Still, giving it another shot.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 1" and "Symphony No. 2":










Current listening - Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded the CD player with five by Dimitri Mitropoulos:

1. *Mahler*: _Symphony #5_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) from Mitropoulos Conducts Mahler box set; Music & Arts Programs of America Inc. 
2. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_; _March Slav_; _Cappriccio Italien_; *Mussorgsky*/revised and arranged by *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Night on Bald Mountain_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra/Sony Music Japan International 
3. *Bach*: _Brandenburg Concerto #5_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/NBC Symphony Orchestra w/Dimitri MItropoulos also on piano); *Bach*/arranged by *Dimitri Mitropoulos*: Fantasia & Fugue (Dimitri Mitropoulos/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra); *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #4_ (Dimitri MItropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Artur Rubinstein, piano) from Dimitri Mitropoulos: Conductor box set, Membran Music Ltd.
4. *Barber*: _Vanessa_; with libretto by *Gian-Carlo Menotti*, beginning (Dimitri Mitropoulos/Metropolitan Opera and Chorus, w/Eleanor Stebber as "Vanessa"; Rosalind Elias as "Erika"; Regina Resnik as "Old Baroness"; Nicolai Gedda as "Anatol"; Giorgio Tozzi as "The Doctor" etc.) RCA Victor Gold Seal recording 
5. *Barber/Menotti*: _Vanessa_, continued

The above selections start by demonstrating Dimitri Mitropoulos' powers as a great champion of Mahler long before his protege, Leonard Bernstein, made Mahler fashionable. In this regard, sometimes I think that Benrstien's two Mahler cycles are Bernstein's attempt to record the Mahler cycle that Mitropoulos would have made if he had lived long enough to enjoy a better sound technology. Next up, a brisk but heart-felt _Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_ followed by some lively Russian filler-fare. The Bach and Beethoven recordings are rough, recorded between 1942 and 1951, but as tinny as it is, Mitropoulos' genius can still be enjoyed. After Mitropoulos takes an eloquent approach as pianist and conductor to _Brandenburg Concerto #5_, Bach's _Fantasy & Fugue_ (arranged by Mitropoulos) pairs Mitropoulos up with Toscanini's NBC Orchestra. The legendary Artur Rubinstein then joins Mitropoulos for a stunning _Piano Concerto #4_ by Beethoven which is only faulted, again, by inferior sound technology. We end with _Vanessa_ by Samuel Barber and Gian-Carlo Menotti, a great American opera, even if there's absolutely no "America" in it (It takes place in "some north European country"). The story-line is in the mold of a soap opera/love triangle involving some two-timing scoundrel, "Anatol",who becomes a hit with the starry-eyed "Vanessa", who also gets Vanessa's best friend and surrogate daughter, "Erika" pregnant. It's melodramatic almost to the point of satire, but _Vanessa_ is also lyrical and sweeping, with a few hit tunes, most notably, the sentimental, _Must the Winter Come So Soon?_.


----------



## 13hm13

The guy's got some chops!

Beethoven Unknown -- Matthias Kirschnereit


----------



## Itullian

Cello sonatas
Serkin / Rostropovich


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6. Stravinsky, Petrushka*

I've been dithering over purchasing this set. I don't have anything by Monteux, and this is only $10. But doggone, I already have a thousand recordings of the pieces in the set (except the Katchaturian concerto. And who wants to hear two discs of Orfeo with wide vibrato?) Maybe I've just talked myself out of it.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6. Stravinsky, Petrushka*
> 
> I've been dithering over purchasing this set. I don't have anything by Monteux, and this is only $10. But doggone, I already have a thousand recordings of the pieces in the set (except the Katchaturian concerto. And who wants to hear two discs of Orfeo with wide vibrato?) Maybe I've just talked myself out of it.


I have a similar reservation about the Pierre Boulez from the same series...


----------



## Coach G

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6. Stravinsky, Petrushka*
> 
> I've been dithering over purchasing this set. I don't have anything by Monteux, and this is only $10. But doggone, I already have a thousand recordings of the pieces in the set (except the Katchaturian concerto. And who wants to hear two discs of Orfeo with wide vibrato?) Maybe I've just talked myself out of it.


If you're fully satisfied with your own alternate versions of the featured selections and are on a budget then you needn't buy it. I bought it because I thought it would be a good option for upgrading the Monteux I had purchased on vinyl years ago to CD, with lots of extras. All the renditions are reliable, solid, dynamic recordings, with some especially very fine Tchaikovsky and the only rendition of the Franck _Symphony in D minor_ that I ever liked. The advertising, though, is misleading as the collection is not "complete" as there is no _Rite of Spring_ by Stravinsky and it is a striking omission in that Monteux premiered the piece at the infamous premier, and was praised by Stravinsky himself for being so faithful to the music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I have a similar reservation about the Pierre Boulez from the same series...


Well, aside from the medata issue with Supraphon (a minor irritation, at least to me) and the duplications of some pieces (I actually own the Webern set on CD, which is why the metadata issue isn't very irritating), I've been happy with the Boulez download, especially at that price. Not that that should count for anything in influencing your decision, of course.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Coach G said:


> The advertising, though, is misleading as the collection is not "complete" as there is no _Rite of Spring_ by Stravinsky and it is a striking omission in that Monteux premiered the piece at the infamous premier, and was praised by Stravinsky himself for being so faithful to the music.


I agree; that is a glaring omission.


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein
> 
> I've never been convinced by this performance. It's too stolid and lacking impulse, and so frankly is a bit dull. Sad, really. Still, giving it another shot.


Did you opinion change any with this listen? I only ask because I was similarly unconvinced at first, but I have grown to love it. It's one of my favorite 5ths now! I love a fast 5th, but Lenny somehow is able to make the slower tempo work for me. In fact, now that you've mentioned it...










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.5 in C minor, op.67. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic


----------



## Joe B




----------



## SanAntone

Mozart - Complete String Quintets / Auryn Quartet


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> Did you opinion change any with this listen? I only ask because I was similarly unconvinced at first, but I have grown to love it. It's one of my favorite 5ths now! I love a fast 5th, but Lenny somehow is able to make the slower tempo work for me.


It did not, I'm sorry to say.

To be clear, it's not about the tempo, or anyway not just about it, and you'll note I hadn't mentioned the tempo. But, if anything, the stolidity and lack of impulse I mentioned are made _more_ intolerable by the slowness. It forces you to listen to it longer. I doubt I'll be voluntarily doing so again.

In other news:

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No. 9 (8 in the _Neue Schubert Ausgabe_) in C major, D. 944 "Great"
Royal Flemish Philharmonic, Philippe Herreweghe

Terrific performance! I got this for free as a promotion from Qobuz, and hadn't listened to it until now. It's excellent.


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 15, Op. 141
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin

I still think the first movement is too fast, but this is undoubtedly one of the finest recordings of this symphony in revealing the tragedy and pathos behind all the quirkiness.


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini Discoveries

Orchestra Filarmonica Della Scala, Riccardo Chailly

Presto Classical 7th February 2020

Chailly and the Filarmonica della Scala fight Cherubini's corner with a fervour which rivals Beethoven's own, and their advocacy is well worth hearing even if you already have other versions of the Symphony in your library...And despite the relatively large modern-instrument forces, there's a very Classical sensibility behind the phrasing, tempi and clarity of texture

Katherine Cooper


----------



## Rogerx

Messager: Les Deux Pigeons

Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Malx

An early start for me, but I'm late by Rogerx's standard!

Beethoven, Violin Sonatas Nos 5 & 2 - Alina Ibragimova & Cedric Tiberghien.
These are fabulous performances from the Wigmore Hall Live label - good sound helps.


----------



## Itullian

Opus 130 with Grosse Fugue


----------



## Malx

To celebrate a couple of birthdays.

W A Mozart, Symphony No 41 - New York Philharmonic, *Bruno Walter*.

*Frank Martin*, Symphonie Concertante - LPO, Matthias Bamert.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink

BBC Music Magazine April 2019

Capuçon provides the best of both worlds, creating a profound sense of a lone figure lost in his thoughts during the first two movements, before suggesting an emotional rejuvenation in the finale…Bernard Haitink and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe follow him every inch of the way, creating mere whispers of sound on occasion, yet ensuring the more forthright tuttis are kept perfectly in scale…It is difficult to imagine the Fantasiestücke played more sensitively.

Presto Classical January 2019

An illuminating pairing, this - there's a chamber-music-like intimacy and introversion to the account of the Cello Concerto (with some especially lovely, ethereal interplay between the soloist and the COE woodwinds in the slow movement), whilst the force of nature that is Martha Argerich draws big-boned, impassioned playing from Capuçon in a muscular account of the Adagio and Allegro that's well-nigh symphonic in scale.

Sunday Times 6th January 2019

Capuçon's impetuosity and thoughtfulness are complemented by Haitink's lifelong engagement with this music...Each of the [chamber] works is played with collective grace and elan by these crème de la crème chamber musicians.


----------



## Marinera

Bach - Concerto BWV 1005; Cantata BWV 202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
Handel - Harp concerto no.1, Op.4; Cantata HWV 170 "Tra le fiamme"

Nuria Rial, Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot.


----------



## Rogerx

Mirages

Opera Arias & Songs

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2017
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2017
Editor's Choice
Opera Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2018
Opera Choice
Finalist - Recital
Gramophone Awards
2018
Finalist - Recital
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Grammy Awards
61st Awards (2019)
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Finalist - Vocal
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Finalist - Vocal


----------



## Rogerx

Corelli: Concerti grossi, Op. 6

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner
( 1973)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part twenty for late morning and afternoon.

String Quartet no.8 in C-minor op.110 - arr. for chamber orchestra by Rudolf Barshai op.110a (1960):
String Quartet no.10 in A-flat op.118 - arr. for chamber orchestra by Rudolf Barshai op.118a (orig. 1964 - arr. 1968):










Sonata for violin and piano op.134 (1968):










Suite from the music for the film _Korol' Lir_ [_King Lear_] for orchestra op.137 (1970):










Symphony no.14 for soprano, bass, string orchestra and percussion op.135 [Texts: Federico Garcia Lorca/Guillaume Apollinaire/Wilhelm Küchelbecker/Rainer Marie Rilke] (1969):
Symphony no.15 in A for orchestra op.141 (1971):










String Quartet no.13 in B-flat minor op.138 (1970):
String Quartet no.14 in F-sharp op.142 (1972-73):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)


----------



## Rogerx

Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

He's commandeered a Yamaha concert grand and had it regulated in two ways: one nurturing darker and even more rounded sounds to enhance what he perceives to be the music's singing qualities;... - BBC Music Magazine, May 2018,


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988. Glenn Gould, the '55 recording

Haven't heard this in ages. The sound is a bit worse than I recall, more distant, but it's OK. I still love the performance even if it may not be my very favorite anymore.


----------



## Enthusiast

Second spin for this disc - love it (especially the Requiem).


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Sämtliche Sonatan und Partita für Traversflöte

Sonata BWV 1030
Sonata BWV 1035
Sonata BWV 1032


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988. Glenn Gould, the '55 recording
> 
> Haven't heard this in ages. The sound is a bit worse than I recall, more distant, but it's OK. I still love the performance even if it may not be my very favorite anymore.


Finished. Playing just the Aria of the 1981 recording now, which is played with much sensitivity and in crystal clear sound-too clear, as I can hear all of Gould's vocalizations as if completely unfiltered.


----------



## Colin M

Mahler Symphony no. 9 Bernstein, New York

The entire symphony checks all the boxes for greatness. But for me, it is the last few minutes of the first movement that does it for me. A beautiful and quiet and slow moving duet between strings and woodwinds that ends with what seems to be a few taps of the key boards... the wonders of the piccolo.


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero, Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Cello concertos

Silvia Chiesa

Massimiliano Caldi


----------



## Joachim Raff

Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing

Joseph Shadwick (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult
Recorded: 1954-01-09
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Marinera

Éstienne Moulinié - L'Humaine Comédie. Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box set, disk 13


----------



## Bourdon

*Anthony Holborne*

The Fruit of Love


----------



## sbmonty

A 14th Century Salmagundi
Blue Heron: LANDINI, F. • PETRUS de CRUCE • MACHAUT, G. de • SENLECHES, J. de • VITRY, P. de


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Anthony Holborne*
> 
> The Fruit of Love


Nice hat, just are you just back from Den Haag? :lol:

State opening of parliament.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - The Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Bourdon

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Nice hat, just are you just back from Den Haag? :lol:
> 
> State opening of parliament.


I don't wear feathers


----------



## thejewk

Currently working through the TC Top 200 Recommended String Quartets, currently Beethoven No. 13 Op. 130, with a Grosse Fuge on the end. I found Schubert's No. 14 delightful and dramatic in equal turns, and thought LVB's Op 131 to be superb other than the second movement which combined repetition and jollity to such an extent that I started to question my sanity.

In the last few days I've been listening to Ligeti's Quartets on repeat, followed by a first time run through with Bartok's Quartets, which were frankly mind blowing. I have the original Brodsky Quartet's recordings of Shostakovich's first 13 Quartets currently in the post.


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto * & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)*

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
John Neschling
Recorded: March - April 2016
Recording Venue: Salle Philharmonique, Liège, Belgium


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143088


The "Sturm und Drang" Symphonies
26, 35, 38, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 58, 59, 65

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, director and harpsichord

1991, reissued 2000


----------



## Vasks

*Michael Haydn - Overture to "Rebekka als Braut" (Goritzki/cpo)
Franz J. Haydn - Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ (Kodaly Quartet/Naxos)*


----------



## Helgi

Currently listening to Víkingur Ólafsson's new radio show where he talks about his favourite pianists, the first one dedicated to Emil Gilels.










https://www.ruv.is/utvarp/spila/pianogodsagnir/30567/93g9rh

It's in Icelandic, btw.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Holst's _Egdon Heath_, the composer considered it his greatest work which it arguably is. It's an homage to novelist and poet (and Holst's friend) Thomas Hardy and a perfect evocation of his fictional locale: "A place perfectly accordant with man's nature - neither ghastly, hateful, nor ugly; neither common-place, unmeaning, nor tame; but, like man, slighted and enduring; and withal singularly colossal and mysterious in its swarthy monotony!" Suitably, it's of very slippery tonality...


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Mussorgsky/Ravel - Pictures - and Tchaik 4 (one of my absolute favourite recordings of it) from this -









Lots of bleeding chunks of Wagner (not something I do very often) from this -









Wonderful!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies No 3 and 4

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Robin Ticciati


----------



## ELbowe

Quatrains
Mezzo-soprano - Phyllis Mailing
Piano - William Aide
Centrediscs LP, Album Pressed By - CBS Records Canada
Recorded: Timothy Eaton Memorial Hall Toronto Ontario June 1983


----------



## pmsummer

DIVINE LITURGY
*Komitas*
The Choir of St. Gayané Cathedral, Yerevan, Armenia
Tatevos Asmarian, choir master
_
New Albion_


----------



## Guest

After nearly 8.5 hours of Sorabji, something a little less demanding to comprehend is nice, (Still, I love Sorabji!)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphonies No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39 & No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

My favorite-ever recording of Sibelius 6.


----------



## Jacck

Helgi said:


> Currently listening to Víkingur Ólafsson's new radio show where he talks about his favourite pianists, the first one dedicated to Emil Gilels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ruv.is/utvarp/spila/pianogodsagnir/30567/93g9rh
> 
> It's in Icelandic, btw.


I am starting to work on my Icelandic lessons. Daniel Tammet learned to speak Icelandic in one week, starting from scratch


----------



## Marinera

Philip Glass - Einstein on the Beach, on youtube


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony No.43 "Merkur" & 44 "Trauer"


----------



## Enthusiast

Walton and Stenhammar -


----------



## MohammadAabrun

Charles-Valentin Alkan - Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartets Nos. 8, 9, & 10
Fitzwilliam String Quartet


----------



## Guest002

I'm not one for a lot of pre-Ring Wagner, but discussions elsewhere on this forum persuaded me to have another listen to Solti+Vienna Phil's version of Tannhäuser. Now I need to dig up a libretto to work out what the hell is going on; and a score, to follow with! Good to just "absorb", however, anyway!


----------



## Bourdon

*Samuel Scheidt*

CD XIX


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony
*


----------



## Dimace

Many years ago (it was DDR time) I asked a friend, Klavier Professor and very good piano player about HIS way to understand when a piano performance is great. He answered me as follows:_ If we can play it like him/her, or we are somewhere in the near, today or 5 years after (he meant to reach the performance with practice), it isn't something for the history books, but only a good performance._Since then this is my criterion for the great performers. I listen the XXX pianist and I say: This way I can play it. I listen Arturo and I say: Also, after 1.000.000 I can't have the 80% of this performance. Period.

Today, I will come to you again with Arturo. The more I listen to him, the more I find difficulties to listen other pianists. This Andante Spianato +GPB it comes from another universe. Three days I was listening ALL the AS+GPB to find ONE performance to compare with this one. THREE DAYS! Only Samson came close, and we are speaking for one of the most performed pieces in the history of music. The things the GREATEST is doing AGAIN in this video aren't for the stage but for the eternity. How the FFF, so softly he touches the keys, he is producing such a rich sound? How the FFF, with such slow tempo, creates something so unique, that someone believes it came direct for Chopin's heart. How the FFF, he makes the Polonaise to sound so calm and different and still to remain triumphant and 100% dance? I really can't explain the phenomenon Arturo. Only to have an opinion I need 100 more years of piano. Enjoy the BEST the piano have ever given to humanity!


----------



## Guest

These won't exactly displace Rachmaninoff's Concertos, but they are well written, played, and recorded.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68_
[Rec. 1959]
_Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73_
[Rec. 1960]
_Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90_
[Rec. 1960]
_Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98_
[Rec. 1959]







Conductor: Bruno Walter
Orchestra: Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Diabelli Variations Op 120 - Paul Lewis.


----------



## Malx

Bruckner, Symphony No 6 - BRSO, Haitink.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bax: Symphony No. 2 in E minor and C major

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Myer Fredman
Recorded: 1-2 October 1970
Recording Venue: Walthamstow, London, England, United Kingdom

"This recording of Bax 2nd has never been surpassed. So dramatic and edgy"


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD 3

Konzert A-Moll, TWV 43

Trio sonate F-Dur, TWV 42

Trio sonate C-Moll, TWV 42

Trio sonate A-Moll, TWV 42

Trio sonate F-Dur, TWV 42


----------



## Itullian

Been doing some comparative listening to these 2 hip budget Bach cantata boxes.
In a nutshell the Harnoncourt set wins in almost every area.
I could be happy with NH, not so with Leusink.
I said more in the Recorded Music and Publication forum.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Bruckner, Symphony No 6 - BRSO, Haitink.


I like to have the Bruckner recordings Haitink made with the BRSO


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> I like to have the Bruckner recordings Haitink made with the BRSO


I have 5 & 6 both are excellent in fact this 6th is my current favourite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> I have 5 & 6 both are excellent in fact this 6th is my current favourite.


I like to purchase these recordings in a short time.

No.2 & 9 I have already
2 Staatskapelle Dresden
9 BRSO
Both are very fine


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> View attachment 143114


This one is even better


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143115


*Antonín Dvořák*

Slavonic Dances

Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

2016


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas No.11 in B-flat major op.22 & No.12 in A-flat major op.26. Wilhelm Kempff

These two sonatas both kind of fly under my radar as far as Beethoven's piano sonatas go. Both are large-scale, grand sonatas and quite unique. The B-flat almost reminds me of the Hammerklavier in chrysalis, whereas the A-flat reminds me a bit of op.101. Great performances from Kempff. I love this set.


----------



## 13hm13

Ludwig van Beethoven, Youri Egorov, Wolfgang Sawallisch, Philharmonia Orchestra ‎- Piano Concerto No. 5 In E Flat, Op. 73 "Emperor"


----------



## 13hm13

Joachim Raff, Mosonyi (Brand), Stavenhagen - Piano Concertos (Ponti, Rose, Keller; Kapp, Cao, Faerber)


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach: Goldberg Variations, Bwv 988*
Glenn Gould (1955 Mono Recording)


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Dowland*: Songs for voice & lute. Emma Kirkby (soprano) & Anthony Rooley (lute & orpharion)

This is really an excellent recital disc, postdating Rooley's traversal of Dowland for L'Oiseau Lyre by about a decade. I love the otherworldly sense of stillness in this music. Kirkby is an amazing singer. An angelic voice. I need more of her.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Georg Philipp Telemann*: Wassermusik Overture in C major, "Hamburger Ebb' und Flut". Reinhard Goebel, Musica Antiqua Köln

Interesting music, the closest point of comparison being Handel's own work in the same genre, though it does have a unique and colorful flavor of its own.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143120


*Antonín Dvořák*

The Water Goblin, op. 107
The Noon Witch, op. 108
The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
The Wild Dove, op. 110

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

2010


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Ralph Woodward leading the Fairhaven Singers in works commissioned by the choir:










Current listening - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## 13hm13

Christian Cannabich - Jiří Malát • Kurpfälzisches Chamber Orchestra* ‎- Orchestral Works (a 1998 recording)


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach*: _Mass in B minor_ BWV 232 - Van Veldhoven | Netherlands Bach Society


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## ELbowe

sorry error in submitting


----------



## ELbowe

SanAntone said:


> *Bach: Goldberg Variations, Bwv 988*
> Glenn Gould (1955 Mono Recording)
> 
> View attachment 143118


Every time I see this image I cringe!!! About 10 years ago while browsing a Charity shop on my lunch break I found a beautiful copy of this 1955 treasure. I couldn't believe my luck,it was like mint!! I think it was .50 cents if I can recall correctly but for some reason I had not a dime on me. As I checked this store weekly the classical albums were generally untouched except for a few people like me. I put it if I recall between a beaten up Credence Clearwater and a Dolly Parton albums .....thinking it would be safe until lunch next day as they closed before my office got out and didn't do "holds" . Next day I made a bee-line only to find there was no sign of Glenn.....Dolly and CCR were still there...possibly they are still there. I will never forgive myself not panhandling in my suit outside the door for a mere .50 cents, pawn my watch anything ..... Alas a missed opportunity !!!


----------



## 13hm13

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda / Bartok - Piano Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2 & 5

Ariadne Daskalakis (violin), Roglit Ishay (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Amazing sound fidelity from these 60-year-old recordings!!
No DG release of same recordings equal the 2013 Pristine Classical re-mastering. A must-hear!

Bartok The 3 Piano Concertos; Anda; Fricsay; BRSO


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies No 1 and 2

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Robin Ticciati


----------



## Malx

Manuel De Falla, El sombrero de tres picos - Teresa Berganza, Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## Malx

Mendelssohn, Symphony No 3 'Scottish' - LSO, Claudio Abbado.

I rarely listen to Mendelssohn's Symphonies, somehow I always feel that they are well enough put together but just lack something - what that something is I can't put my finger on.


----------



## Merl

Not played this one for a while. Time to remedy that.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Mahler: Lieder

Jessye Norman (soprano), Irwin Gage (piano)

Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Urlicht (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D771 (Collin)
Schubert: Jäger, ruhe von der Jagd (Ellens Gesang II), D838
Schubert: Raste Krieger, Krieg ist aus (Ellens Gesang I), D837
Schubert: Schwestergruss, D762 (Bruchmann)


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Mendelssohn, Symphony No 3 'Scottish' - LSO, Claudio Abbado.
> 
> I rarely listen to Mendelssohn's Symphonies, somehow I always feel that they are well enough put together but just *lack something *- what that something is I can't put my finger on.


Nothing lacks, my dearest. Super crafted works. But if you prior to them have listened Beethoven or Bruckner (example) you compare them with these titans and you find them somehow inferior (they ARE inferior...) For this reason I never listen something after I have listened Beethoven...



Merl said:


> Not played this one for a while. Time to remedy that.
> 
> View attachment 143131


I like the Frenchman but, at least, the Nr.1 isn't something special. Very good, yes, but not special. The second is better. The violin works significantly better.

A very nice (evening?) day for you, my friends!


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem and Quattro Pezzi Sacri

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra and Master Chorale, Fritz Reiner, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Guest002

Antonio Pappano with the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden and the likes of Placido Domingo and Ian Bostridge in Wagner's Tristan und Isolde.


----------



## vincula

I've been digging deeper into Beethoven's piano concertos lately. Uchida, Gilels, Solomon, Fleisher, Rubinstein...

Enjoying this one right now:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - the final instalment for this morning and early afternoon. The _Lebyadkin_ songs aside, it's all lengthening shadows. Grim it may be, but nevertheless an absorbing conclusion to an extraordinary career.

String Quartet no.15 in E-flat minor op.144 (1974):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

_Shest stikhotvorenii Mariny Tsvetaevoi_ [_Six Poems by Marina Tsvetayeva_] for contralto and piano op.143 (1973):
_Chetyre stikhotvoreniya kapitana Lebyadkina_ [_Four Verses of Captain Lebyadkin_] for bass and piano op.146 [Texts: Fyodor Dostoevsky] (1975):










_Six Poems by Marina Tsvetayeva_ for contralto and piano op.143, arr. for contralto and orchestra op.143a (1973):










_Syuita na slova Mikelandzhelo Buonarroti_ [_Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti_] - cycle of eleven songs for bass and piano op.145 - arr. for bass and organ by Hans Peter Eisenmann WoO (orig. 1974 - arr. ????):










Sonata for viola and piano op.147 (1975):


----------



## Enthusiast

Tchaikovsky's 5th and 6th symphonies - for me these are as good as Mravinsky's recordings ... although in a very different way!


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD 1

They are not all masterpieces but many of them are surely fun to listen to.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Complete Works for Solo Piano Volume 1

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Les soirs illuminés par l'ardeur du charbon
Préludes - Book 1
Préludes - Book 2
Préludes - Books 1 & 2


----------



## flamencosketches

*Georg Philipp Telemann*: Concertos in B-flat major, F major & A minor. Reinhard Goebel, Musica Antiqua Köln

Goebel's is a damn fine Baroque ensemble, and they really make a case for this very colorful music. I don't know why Telemann is not more famous than he is, though given he was perhaps the most famous composer in Germany during Bach's time, it is possible he's gotten his dues already. Thanks to Bourdon for putting me onto this recording. Now I'm wondering where to next with Telemann. There are quite a few boxed sets with 10 CDs or so going for relatively cheap, many of them released in 2017 for the 250th anniversary of his death.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Henry Purcell*: Dido & Æneas, opera in three acts. William Christie, Les Arts Florissants

This performance has been criticized for being an overly French presentation of this English opera, but it sounds great to my ears. This is the only Purcell in my library. Again, as with Telemann, I really want to hear more.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos and selections from songs without words

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Auber: Overtures, Vol. 1

Orchestre de Cannes, Wolfgang Dörner

Fra Diavolo
Fra Diavolo Overture
L'enfant prodigue, S. 41
La circassienne, S. 48
La Circassienne: Overture
La Fiancee: Overture
Le cheval de bronze, S. 25
Le Cheval de bronze: Overture
Le Domino noir
Le Domino noir Overture
Les diamants de la couronne, S. 34
Les diamants de la couronne: Overture
Marco Spada : Overture


----------



## Guest002

After the trauma of Wagner, the serene purity of Samuel Scheidt's sacred choral music, performed by Vox Luminis.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Continuing today with the "Telly-man" (as you may be able to tell I've been spending way too much time of late watching Britbox fare, including the _Last Night of the Proms_, and it's adversely affecting my puns). Georg Philipp penned over 3000 works, so I've a lot to catch-up on (some lost). I'm convinced he is a more versatile and worthy composer than he's credited with being. Anyway, I have yet to hear any of Telemann's operas. Any suggestions?


----------



## sbmonty

Shostakovich: Preludes & Fugues
Alexander Melnikov


----------



## erudite

Perfect for this balmy Indian Summer afternoon… my favourite voice of the early 20th Century.

*Conchita Supervia
Opera Arias and Songs*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J.S.: Italian Concerto; Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue
Alfred Brendel


----------



## sonance

yesterday:

Johann Sebastian Bach: Das Wohltemperierte Clavier II
Andrei Vieru, piano [Steinway] (alpha; 3 CDs)










now:

Johann Sebastian Bach: Sei Solo. Sonatas and Partitas for Violin
Christine Busch, baroque violin [18th century, probably made in South Germany or Tirol; baroque bow made after a model around 1730] (phi, 2 CDs)


----------



## Vasks

*Dvorak - Overture to "Selma Sedlak"n(Gunzenhauser/Marco Polo)
Suk - Serenade for Strings (Turovsky/Chandos)*


----------



## Open Lane

Handel - Messiah. Very rarely listen to music like this (I generally don't like singing in classical music). This is really scratching an itch for me, though. I love it!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143149


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
. James Ehnes, violin
. Philharmonia Orchestra
. Vladimir Ashkenazy, conductor

Octet in E flat, op. 20
. James Ehnes, violin
. Musicians of the Seattle Chamber Music Society

2010


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonic Works

Robert Schumann Philharmonic, Fran Beermann

Manfred Overture, Op. 115
Overture Hermann und Dorothea, Op. 136
Overture to Shakespeare's Julius Caesar, Op. 128
Overture, Scherzo, and Finale, Op. 52
Symphony in G minor 'Zwickau'


----------



## ELbowe

Barbara Pentland was a Canadian composer (1912 - 2000)
A graduate of Juilliard School, she studied with Aaron Copland (Tanglewood Music Center).
Some of compositions have been recorded by both Angela Hewitt and Glenn Gould…as to the latter not sure on which album, probably a Canadian Broadcasting Corporation (radio) limited release (1950s). She became an academic at University of British Columbia.

Piano Works by Barbara Pentland
Piano - Robert G. Rogers
Centrediscs ‎LP, Gatefold 1985. Pressed By - CBS Records Canada


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't listen to enough Verdi - even the operas I know. And there are so many others that I really ought to get to know. But, for now, I will draw on the ones I actually know and have recordings of ...









A very great composer and a true superstar in his lifetime. Much of what makes his great is subtle ... and yet the public could not help but be wowed by it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Kirkby is an amazing singer. An angelic voice. I need more of her.


She sure is! If you ever get the chance, listen to her recording of Bach's Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen. Gardiner plays it like a racehorse running out of the gate (one person asked her about that recording, and she had two words for it: "Too fast"), but she stays with it and makes it sound effortless.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=kirkby+gott+in+landen+bach&docid=607998379520689284&mid=C846124FC916012CAA04C846124FC916012CAA04&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Manxfeeder

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> The serene purity of Samuel Scheidt's sacred choral music, performed by Vox Luminis.


There's a composer who needs to be better known. I remember when I took music history in college, I only knew him as one of the three Sch's: Schein, Scheidt, and Schutz.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

Cantelli takes Tchaikovsky's heart from his sleeve and turns on the electricity.

View attachment 143152


----------



## Acadarchist

Have n`t listened to any Chopin or Liszt for ages, for some reason, so decided to give this an airing. Wow.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Real quality album.


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart PC7 ...


----------



## Enthusiast

After not being terribly interested in it for a couple of years, I have been playing Walton's viola concerto quite a lot over the last couple of days. Yesterday it was the Ehnes/Gardner recording. Today I went for this one which has a real live violist and an interestingly mixed but very effective programme - the Walton is followed by Bruch's Kol Nidre and then Part's Fratres (normally a violin piece). It is a record I like a lot.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 1 and 2*
Mari Kodama

No. 1 is nice, and No. 2 is absolutely brilliant. 30 to go!


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD 4

Further with this attractive set of recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, String Quartet No. 1*


----------



## Guest




----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part one for this evening. I enjoyed my two-week Shostakovichathon but this will provide a refreshing change of direction.

_Cantique de Jean Racine_ for mixed choir and organ/piano op.11 - instrumental arrangement for violas, cellos, basses and harp by John Rutter (orig. 1864-65):










_Trois romances sans paroles_ for piano op.17 (c. 1863):
_Mazurka_ in B-flat for piano op.32 (c. 1875):
_Ballade_ in F-sharp for piano op.19 (1877-79):
_Impromptus nos.1-3_ for piano ops.25/31/34 (1881/1883/1883):
_Nocturnes nos.1-3_ for piano for piano op.33 (1875/1881/1883):
_Nocturnes nos.4-5_ for piano ops.36/27 (1884):
_Valse-Caprices nos.1-2_ for piano ops.30/39 (1882/1884):
_Barcarolles nos.1-4_ for piano ops.26/41/42/44 (1881/1885/1885/1886):










_Les djinns_ for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.12 [Text: Victor Hugo] (1875):
_Berceuse_ for violin and piano op.16, arr. for violin and orchestra (orig. c. 1879 - arr. by 1880):
_Ballade_ in F-sharp for piano op.19, arr. piano and for orchestra (orig. 1877-79 - arr. 1881):










_Après un rêve_ from _Trois mélodies_ for voice and piano op.7 [Text: anon. Italian poem, translated by Romain Bussine] (bet. 1870 and 1877):
_Trois mélodies_ for voice and piano op.23 [Texts: Sully Prudhomme/Paul Armand Silvestre] (1879-81):
_Clair de lune_ from _Deux mélodies_ for voice and piano op.46 [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1887):










Violin Sonata no.1 in A op.13 (1875-76):
Piano Quartet no.1 in C-minor op.15 (1876-79):
_Élégie_ in C-minor for cello and piano op.24
Piano Quartet no.2 in G-minor op.45 (1885-86):


----------



## Barbebleu

Mozart Symphony #40 - Karajan, BPO. Enchanting, particularly the Andante.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Etudes, Adaptations for Barrel Organ
*


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ligeti, Etudes, Adaptaions for Barrel Organ
> *


I had to look up what a barrel organ was. Definitely sounds like a great medium for Ligeti to make creepy sounds with.

Now that I'm listening to it it's way less creepy than I was expecting and actually pretty chill and laid-back. Quite fascinating: it sounds futuristic/steampunk.


----------



## Barbebleu

Mozart Symphony #41 - Karajan, BPO, again! Lovely stuff. I’m listening to the digital version of the symphonies although I have them on vinyl in their first incarnation.


----------



## Itullian

Enjoying this set very much.. Kind of addicted to it.
I find it joyous and holy.
The singers are great. And i find the boys choir very charming.
The analog recording is full sounding and shows many details.
It makes listening to the Bach cantatas fun.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Works for String Quartet*

The Arditti Quartet makes a strong case for these works, and the recorded sound is up front and very present.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schein and others*

CD XX


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set


----------



## Malx

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 5 - BRSO, Mariss Jansons.










This quote from the review in the BBC MM sums up pretty well:

"[Jansons's] concern with clean, lean but intense articulation is just what is needed...[He] pays a lot of attention to structure, and only puts on the brakes or accelerates where Tchaikovsky indicates - which is unusual. Yet there is no parsimony in his interpretation, or indeed in the superb playing of theBavarian Radio Smphony Orchestra, one of the most impressive in the world."


----------



## Malx

Moeran, String Quartet No 1 - Melbourne SQ.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood

I haven't listened to this recording in probably 25 years. It's excellent!


----------



## Knorf

*George Perle*: Serenade No. 3 for Piano and Chamber Orchestra; Ballade; Concertino for Piano, Winds, and Timpani
Richard Goode
Music Today Ensemble, Gerard Schwarz

Another recording I haven't listened to in a very long time, at least 20 years, for no good reason at all. This is absolutely delightful music by a wonderful composer.


----------



## 13hm13

Symphony in G minor ("Zwickau" Symphony, WoO 29) ... from:


----------



## 13hm13

"Der gefesselte Prometheus - overture op.38" on ...









Goldmark - Overtures - Kórodi


----------



## Guest

All three works receive excellent performances and are very well recorded.


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann*: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 97 "Rhenish"
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR, Roger Norrington


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


















Current listening:


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Symphony in C/Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 'Classical'

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D200/ Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'

Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlos Kleiber
Recorded: 1978-09-15
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Via Crucis

Jean-Claude Pennetier (piano)

Vox Clamantis, Jaan-Eik Tulve

Pater noster (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 5)
Prelude after Bach's cantata 'Weinen Klagen Sorgen Zagen', S179
Vexilla regis prodeunt, S. 185
Via Crucis (The 14 Stations of the Cross), S53


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Tianwa Yang (violin), Gabriel Schwabe (cello)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Antoni Wit


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: _Das Lied von der Erde_
Gerhild Romberger, Robert Dean Smith
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

I felt a strong need to revisit this extraordinary new release.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## Itullian

I love this set.


----------



## Guest002

I don't think it's going to win any awards for profundity, but the orchestration in these two suites is delectable nonetheless.

Sergei Vasilenko's Chinese and Indian Suites, performed by the Moscow Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Henry Shek.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part two for either side of lunch.

_Souvenirs de Bayreuth_ for piano duet WoO. arr. by André Messager (c. 1888):
_Dolly Suite_ - six pieces for piano duet op.56 (1892-94):
_Valse-caprices nos.3-4_ for piano op.59/62 (1887-93/1893-94):
_Barcarolles nos.5-6_ for piano ops.66/70 (1894/c. 1895):
_Nocturne no.6_ in D-flat for piano op.63 (1894):
_Theme and variations_ in C-sharp minor for piano op.73 (1895):










_Maria, Mater gratiae_ from _Deux mélodies_ for sopranos, altos and organ op.47 (1888):
_Two Offertories_ for sopranos, altos and organ op.65 (1894):
_Ave Maria_ from _Deux mélodies_ for solo voice and organ op.67, arr. for sopranos, altos and organ (1894):










_Élégie_ in C-minor for cello and piano op.24, arr. for cello and orchestra (orig. 1883 - arr. 1890):
Incidental music for the Alexandre Dumas Sr. play _Caligula_ for female choir and orchestra op.52 (1888 - rev. 1889):
Suite from the incidental music for the Edmond Haraucourt comedy _Shylock_ for tenor and orchestra op.57 (1890):










Piano Quintet No.1 in D-minor op.89 (1890-94):










_Spleen_ from _Quatre mélodies_ for voice and piano op.51 [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1888-90):
_Cinq mélodies de Venise_ for voice and piano op.58 [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1891):
_La bonne chanson_ - cycle of nine songs for voice and piano op.61 [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1893-94):
_Deux mélodies_ for voice and piano op.83 [Texts: Paul Verlaine/Albert Victor Samain] (1894):


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Dowland*: Ayres from the First, Second & Third Bookes of Songs, Lamentatio Henrici Noel. Hilliard Ensemble

This disc is amazing. I can't stop listening to it. I need more Dowland in my life; what a composer!!


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano),

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## Guest002

Some surprisingly dramatic and enthralling orchestral/symphonic works from the pen of Swede Wilhelm Stenhammar (1871-1927). Specifically enjoying his two Symphonies at the moment, courtesy of the Järvi clan and assorted Swedish orchestras (Gothenburg and Malmö Symphony Orchestras).


----------



## Enthusiast

Our dog died this morning. Only the Faure Requiem will do.









Later, maybe, I'll find something that is full of life and joy as she always was.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D200/ Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> Carlos Kleiber
> Recorded: 1978-09-15
> Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


This is on my wishlist @presto. What do you think of it?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Some Schumann here at the crack of dawn.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> Our dog died this morning. Only the Faure Requiem will do.
> 
> View attachment 143178
> 
> 
> Later, maybe, I'll find something that is full of life and joy as she always was.


I'm sorry for your loss, Enthusiast


----------



## Rogerx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> This is on my wishlist @presto. What do you think of it?


It's one of the most stunning recording in the whole record industry, friends and enemy praising it very high, so get it whilst you can. :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Du Puy & Weber: Bassoon Concertos

Bram van Sambeek (bassoon), Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Alexei Ogrintchouk


----------



## Itullian

The Goldberg Variations


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> It's one of the most stunning recording in the whole record industry, friends and enemy praising it very high, so get it whilst you can. :angel:


Although (if I remember rightly - it was a very long time ago) The Gramophone was quite dismissive of it when it came out and that was in the days when the magazine had serious critics. I bought it anyway but have always tended to agree - the 3rd seems driven and lacking in charm? And the Unfinished is good but probably not in the class of other recommendable recordings (Krips etc.). These days, though, you are probably right: it has praise heaped upon it by nearly all. You posted an angel so that only leaves me with :devil:


----------



## Marinera

Today's listening so far.

Saint-Saëns - Concertos 2 & 5, solo piano works. Bertrand Chamayou; Orchestre National De France; Emmanuel Krivine









Hélène Grimaud









Think Subtilior - cercle des fumeux - songs and sounds. Santenay


----------



## Marinera

Poulenc - Figure Humaine


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Szymanowski's Symphony "Song of the Night" and his two Violin Concertos:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Works

David Fray (piano)

Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826
Partita No. 6 in E minor, BWV830
Toccata in C minor, BWV911


----------



## eljr




----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach-Ferruccio Busoni*
_Chaconne in D minor (arr. from J.S. Bach's Partita No. 2 for violin, BWV 1004)_

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Rondo in G major, Op. 51/2
Rondo a capriccio, Op. 120, "Rage over a Lost Penny"_

*Robert Schumann*
_Kreisleriana, Op. 16_

[Recorded 1997]

Piano: Evgeny Kissin


----------



## realdealblues

Enthusiast said:


> Our dog died this morning. Only the Faure Requiem will do.
> 
> View attachment 143178
> 
> 
> Later, maybe, I'll find something that is full of life and joy as she always was.


Very sorry to hear that. My sincerest condolences.


----------



## eljr




----------



## sbmonty

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 In F, Op. 102
Melnikov; Currentzis; Mahler Chamber Orchestra

That second movement gets me every time.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 102 & 103

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## sbmonty

Enthusiast said:


> Our dog died this morning. Only the Faure Requiem will do.
> 
> View attachment 143178
> 
> 
> Later, maybe, I'll find something that is full of life and joy as she always was.


My sincere condolences Enthusiast.


----------



## Enthusiast

The other day I listened to the famous recording by Stig Westerberg of Stenhammar's 2nd symphony. Today I went for another excellent account of the work along with the wonderful Serenade.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143187


*Johannes Brahms*

Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Kristóf Baráti, violin
Klára Würtz, piano

2014


----------



## RockyIII

Enthusiast said:


> Our dog died this morning. Only the Faure Requiem will do.
> 
> Later, maybe, I'll find something that is full of life and joy as she always was.


I'm so sorry to hear about your dog. Pets hold a special place in our hearts.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Serenades 1 & 2

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1967-10-04
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Vasks

*Fasch - Overture to "Orchestral Suite in F" (Nemeth/Dynamic)
Biber - Pars #3 from "Mensa Sonora" (Clarke/Cedille)
J. S. Bach - Sonata #3 for Violin & Harpsichord in E, BWV 1016 (Podger/Channel)
Telemann - Concerto for Recorder, Flute and Strings in E minor (Petri/Philips)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest002

Lutosławski's Symphony No. 3 by the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Hannu Lintu.

He's a fairly new composer to me (thank you, TC!), but I like his orchestration games in this piece very much.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart: Piano Quartets*
István Várdai, Máté Szücs, Rosanne Philippens (violin), Finghin Collins









The "Mozart is boring" thread has caused me to go back and listen to a lot of Mozart that I've ignored for years. For some time I've only listened to his operas. But these quartets are wonderful, today. This recording from March 2020 is also a nice find.


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart - The Violin Concertos
Julia Fischer, Gordan Nikolić, Pieter-Jan Belder, Hans Meyer, Herre-Jan Stegenga, Yakov Kreizberg , Netherlands Chamber Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## MohammadAabrun

Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, op. 71


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart - three of the "Haydn Quartets" ... 16, 17 and 18.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Our dog died this morning. Only the Faure Requiem will do.
> 
> View attachment 143178
> 
> 
> Later, maybe, I'll find something that is full of life and joy as she always was.


Sorry to hear of your loss, a pets love is always unqualified and is very hard to replace.


----------



## Guest002

I've sung a few of these in my time, but I think these sound like some of the best (ha! pun intended) versions of them I have heard.

Matthew Best, Corydon Singers, doing what I think are a complete set of Bruckner motets.


----------



## Guest002

Enthusiast said:


> Our dog died this morning. Only the Faure Requiem will do.


I am a cat man myself, but that is an utter bummer, and my heart goes out to you. I hope the _In Paradisum_ did it for you.


----------



## Atrahasis

Sorry If I m rude, but can anybody help me with this.
Raised By Wolves goes classical - help identify one piece

Many thanks.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schütz*

CD XXI


----------



## eljr

Presto Editor's Choice
August 2020
Concerto Choice

BBC Music Magazine
October 2020
Concerto Choice


----------



## Malx

Finally some time to listen towards the end of a hectic day.

Schubert Symphonies.

No 1 - Kammerakademie Potsdam, Antonello Manacorda.
No 2 - Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos Van Immerseel.
No 3 - Berlin PO, Karl Bohm.


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD V

Sonatas


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Lazarus*

I've been avoiding this because I thought it would be boring, but it's actually well done and, in this recording, well sung. 
Mark Sealey says of this work in ClassicalNet, "It's also remarkable in its forward-thinking use of the balance between voice and instrument and - particularly innovative - in the distinction between operatic "numbers" (aria, recitative etc) and a more durchkomponiert (through-composed) approach. It can almost be claimed that, in a work like this, Schubert joined Weber to found the German Music Theatre tradition which saw its apotheosis in Wagner, and Richard Strauss."

Connecting Schubert with Wagner is what got my attention, because I like Bruckner, and his music combines Schubert with Wagner. So it all comes together in the end.


----------



## Itullian

Received this today.
Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Malx

More Schubert Symphonies:

Symphony No 4 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Harnoncourt.
Symphony No 5 - Orchestra of the 18th Century, Bruggen.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 9 in D minor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Stupendous performance of this colossus among symphonic repertoire!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Scherzo No. 1, Fantaisie in F minor*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6
*


----------



## Itullian

On to book 2 !


----------



## 13hm13

Godowsky -- Sonata in E. Minor (Adam Aleksander, Piano)


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 9 in D minor (movement four only)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Simon Rattle

What a pity so few take this movement seriously. No, it wasn't finished by Bruckner. However, it was left far more complete than is typically admitted, the music is just incredible, and hearing the tonal arc ending only with the third movement is simply not satisfactory. This is still tonal music!

It must end in D.

Not E.

Not C.

D.

Anyway, I often append this fourth movement to my listens through of the whole symphony, even when it was a different recording. The anguish and trauma expressed in this music is extreme-in fact I inevitably tear up in the fourth movement-but then it emerges with the triumph that was always intended, in D major, and is in the correct alignment with Bruckner's vision.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded up the CD player with five by (mostly) Zino Francescatti:

1. *Mendelssohn*: _Violin Concerto_; *Bruch*: _Violin Concerto #1_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Zino Francescatti, violin); *Saint Seans*: _Violin Concerto #3_ (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra w/Zino Francescatti, violin) Sony Masterworks Heritage mono
2. *Brahms*: _Double Concerto_ (Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Zino Francescatti, violin & Pierre Fournier, cello); _Tragic Overture_ (Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra) CBS Great Performances 
3. *Brahms*: _Violin Concerto_; *Sibelius*: _Violin Concerto_ (Zino Francescatti/Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Sony Leonard Bernstein Royal Collection Vol. 23
4. *Beethoven*: _Sonatas for Violin and Piano #5 "Spring", 9 "Kreutzer" & 10_ (Zino Francescatti, violin/Robert Casadesus, piano) Sony Essential Classics 
5. *Beethoven*: _Violin Concerto_ (Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Zino Francescatti, violin); *Sibelius*: _Violin Concerto_ (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra w/David Oistrakh, violin) Sony Essential Classics

Isaac Stern and Zino Francescatti are my two favorite violinist of the Golden Era of classical recordings. Both play with a full, rich, tone, with Francescatti playing with a very sunny and cheerful exuberance (he was Italian/French, you know). We start with some monophonic recordings from the early 1950s where Francescatti joins forces with Dimitri Mitropoulos and then Eugene Ormandy for some barn-burner concertos by Mendelssohn, Bruch and Saint-Seans. We then move on to the Brahms _Double_ where Bruno Walter, Francescatti and Pierre Fournier serve up a brisk and vibrant rendition. This is followed by the Brahms _Tragic Overture_, which to me is only mildly entertaining filler material. Then Francescatti joins Leonard Bernstein and the NYPO for the Brahms and Sibelius _Violin Concertos_, both well-seasoned and bright. Next, we cool things down with some Beethoven chamber music where Robert Casadesus accompanies Francescatti on some of the more popular Beethoven sonatas for violin and piano. The Francescatti binge ends with a solid reading of the Beethoven _Violin Concerto_ again with Bruno Walter's pick-up band, the Columbia Symphony Orchestra. For a contrast, we end with another wonderful rendition of the Sibelius _Violin Concerto_ by David Oistrakh with Eugene Ormandy. While Zino's is a beautiful, fresh, and well-balanced version that is hardly indicative of Sibelius' icy north; the O's bring forth a powerful, sad and soulful, Russian treatment.


----------



## flamencosketches

*William Alwyn*: Lyra Angelica, concerto for harp and string orchestra. Suzanne Willison, David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

Never got all that much out of this work or this composer in the past but I'm rather enjoying it now. Thanks to MusicSybarite; it was his placement at No.1 in the "Top 25 works" thread that prompted me to revisit this work.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Amy Beach - Piano Concerto in C# Minor*

Prompted by the "Manliest Classical Pieces" thread.


----------



## Guest




----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Bax*: November Woods. David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Scottish National Orchestra

Someone recently described Bax's music as a series of scenes from other worlds. I can see it like that too, like a kind of flyover of colorful, fantastical, otherworldly planes. I still find it somewhat challenging but I do admire it more after starting to think about it like that.


----------



## Guest




----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Friedrich Fasch*: Concerto for trumpet & 2 oboes in D major. Maurice André, Pierre Pierlot, Jacques Chambon, Jean-François Paillard, Orchestre de Chambre Jean-François Paillard

First listen to this composer. I know nothing of Fasch. Sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## MusicSybarite

flamencosketches said:


> *William Alwyn*: Lyra Angelica, concerto for harp and string orchestra. Suzanne Willison, David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Never got all that much out of this work or this composer in the past but I'm rather enjoying it now. Thanks to MusicSybarite; it was his placement at No.1 in the "Top 25 works" thread that prompted me to revisit this work.


Very nice! It's good to know that more and more people enjoy this lovely work.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:









*Sonata No. 4 in A minor
Sonata No 8 in G major
Sonata No 9 in A major*

Current Listening:








*Violin Concerto in E minor*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Cello Sonatas

Pieter Wispelwey (cello) & Dejan Lazic (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Simon Mayr: Miserere

Jaewon Yun (soprano), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Theresa Holzhauser (alto), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Virgil Mischok (bass), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass), Simon Mayr Chorus, Bayerischer Staatsopernchor & Franz Hauk


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Piano Works

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 9 in D minor (movement four only)
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Simon Rattle
> 
> What a pity so few take this movement seriously. No, it wasn't finished by Bruckner. However, it was left far more complete than is typically admitted, the music is just incredible, and hearing the tonal arc ending only with the third movement is simply not satisfactory. This is still tonal music!
> 
> It must end in D.
> 
> Not E.
> 
> Not C.
> 
> D.
> 
> Anyway, I often append this fourth movement to my listens through of the whole symphony, even when it was a different recording. The anguish and trauma expressed in this music is extreme-in fact I inevitably tear up in the fourth movement-but then it emerges with the triumph that was always intended, in D major, and is in the correct alignment with Bruckner's vision.


Interesting thoughts Knorf - what do you think of Rattle's performance overall?


----------



## Malx

My Schubert Symphony journey continues this morning:

Symphony No 6 - RPO, Beecham.
Symphony No 8 (unfinished) - Vienna PO, Klemperer.

The Klemperer live performance from very late in his career is one that moves me everytime I listen to it, the orchestra play beautifully for him and the moment at the end were very faintly Klemperer can be heard to say 'schone' sums things up perfectly.
This disc which combines the Schubert with a remarkably slow (but breathtaking) Beethoven five is one of my desert island discs.
Beecham's Schubert is also a classic recording.

What a great start to the day.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 13

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Creation

Edith Mathis (soprano), Catherine Denley (mezzo-soprano), Aldo Baldin (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Academy of St Martin in the Field, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Knorf

Malx said:


> Interesting thoughts Knorf - what do you think of Rattle's performance overall?


[Referring to Simon Rattle's Bruckner 9 with Berlin.]

It's really quite excellent but slightly outside my favorites, except for the inclusion of the 4th movement.


----------



## Malx

Final part of my Schubert Symphonic journey:

Symphony No 9 - COE, Abbado.


----------



## Ariasexta

Baroque music to listen before you die series No.2:

Jean Philippe Rameau`s harpsichord music is always like a glass of cool fresh tropical juice for me, it refreshes the internal chaotic biles. William Christie`s performance of these pieces is particularly refreshing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_La bonne chanson_ - cycle of nine songs for voice and piano op.61, arr. for voice, string quartet, double bass and piano [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (orig. 1893-94 - arr. 1898):










_Huit Pièces Brèves_ for piano op.84 - includes _Nocturne no.8_ in D-flat (1869-1902):
_Nocturnes nos.7, 9 and 10 _ for piano ops.74/97/99 (1898/1908/c. 1908):
_Barcarolles nos.7-9_ for piano ops.90/96/101 (1905/1906/1908-09):
_Impromptus nos.4-5_ for piano ops.91/102 (1905-06/1908-09):










_Requiem_ in D-minor for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.48 (orig. 1877 - rev. 1887-93):










Suite from the incidental music for the Maurice Maeterlinck play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ for mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.80 (1898):


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2017
Editor's Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Orchestral Suite No.3 in D major, BWV 1068. Karl Richter, Münchener Bach-Orchester

Amazing performance, especially the Air.


----------



## Guest002

Assorted wind quintets played by the Galliard Ensemble. The Ligeti and Françaix are especially good.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.13 in B-flat major, op.130 (w/ Große Fuge ending, op.133). Kodály Quartet

Haven't heard this work in about 6 months! It's my favorite Beethoven quartet by a narrow margin and I think this is my favorite performance of it. Utterly brilliant. I find it more structurally satisfying than any of the other late quartets, starting on a strong note with the grandiose sprawl of the first movement and never faltering, culminating in the crushing, cathartic Fugue. It took me a while to decide which ending I prefer but ultimately, I think the original works better.


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

The twelve fantasies originally written for transverse flute

I played some fantasies myself on the clarinet and traverso as well,lovely music.

Heinz Holliger oboe


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 0, 2 & 6

Sophie Mayuko Vetter (piano/fortepiano)

Hamburg Symphony Orchestra, Peter Ruzicka


----------



## HerbertNorman

A real eye opener for me


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartets Op.18 No.1-2 & 3


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos and Haydn: Symphony No. 13 in D major

Natalie Clein (cello), Recreation-Grosses Orchester Graz, Michael Hofstetter


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

I've got all the Cremona Beethoven cycle now but play this one the most. The penultimate quartet is, of course, a miraculous piece but it is the string quintet (Op. 29) - a work that I had somehow missed out on until now and such a wonderful work (how could it have been so neglected?) - that brings me back to this volume.









The Brahms sextets are such beautiful works - I never tire of them.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143209


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Double and Triple Concertos
RV 531, RV 544, RV 551, RV 552, RV 561, RV 564

Christopher Coin, cello
Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, director

1995, reissued 2016


----------



## Rogerx

Franck, Dvorak, Grieg: Violin Sonatas

Renaud Capuçon (violon) & Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Nonesuch back in the '60s (how I loved their fanciful covers!) seemed to have a special affinity for Telemann, but in fact that label embraced the Baroque affectionately.









Five Telemann Fun Facts: His name should be pronounced Tā'lĕ-män; Bach and Handel both admired him; Bach asked him to be his son, CPE Bach's godfather; Schubert referred to him as "that peerless master"; his second wife, Maria, whose gambling addiction caused the family financial ruin, left him for a Swedish officer and Handel (who knew Telemann enjoyed flowers) sent him a chest full of them in sympathy.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert: Last 4 Quartets* 
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

LvB Piano Concerto no. 5
Fleisher/Szell


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I've got all the Cremona Beethoven cycle now but play this one the most. The penultimate quartet is, of course, a miraculous piece but it is the string quintet (Op. 29) - a work that I had somehow missed out on until now and such a wonderful work (how could it have been so neglected?) - that brings me back to this volume.
> 
> View attachment 143206
> 
> 
> The Brahms sextets are such beautiful works - I never tire of them.
> 
> View attachment 143207


I agree the Op 29 is a fine work although I have never thought of it as neglected the disc I reach for most is the Nash Ensemble recorded in 2009.
Listening now.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Africa, Symphony No. 2 & Symphonie en fa Urbs Roma

Laura Mikkola (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Vasks

_born 1968_

*Eric Tanguy - Cello Concerto #2 (Gastinel/Naive)
Robin de Raaff - Unisono (Spanjaard/Etcetera)*


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Symphony No 3 'Rhenish' - Vienna PO, Bernstein.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
May 2020
Concerto Choice


----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 6, Op. 54
Russian National Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski

Terrific performance!


----------



## Enthusiast

The first four quartets (Op. 18/1-4) from this excellent set:


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I agree the Op 29 is a fine work although I have never thought of it as neglected the disc I reach for most is the Nash Ensemble recorded in 2009.
> Listening now.


Perhaps the neglect is only mine!


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Seranade in C minor KV 388/384a "Nacht Musique"
Serenade in E flat KV 375

Holliger Wind Ensemble
Heinz Holliger-Klaus Thunemann-Eduard Brunner and others


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Perhaps the neglect is only mine!


I wouldn't say neglect - there is only so much listening time and so much music, some of it just slips under the radar, even pieces by the most well known composers.
In fact imo there is often a great pleasure to be had when discovering/rediscovering a piece such as this - enjoy!


----------



## Malx

My first listen to anything by Satie for years:

The first 26 tracks on disc one - solo piano pieces played by Anne Queffelec.


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: Serenade, Op. 24; Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16
John Shirley Quirk
Ennsemble InterContemporain, BBC Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

Extremely excellent Schönberg! I haven't listened to Op. 24 in a long time, and forgot what a wonderful piece it is, and of course Op. 16 is always a fave.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Colin M

Mendelssohn Symphony no. 2 (‘Lobgesang’). Abbado, London Symphony/Chorus, Cornell (soprano), Mattila (soprano II), Blochwitz (tenor)

I keep coming back to this piece over the last several days.... I love the opening and the horns with their awakening call to action. Then the rising strings stating we heard you we will be their in short order. And that call and response repeated throughout the piece with the strings at times calling the horns to action. And by the way that is the first thirty minutes. Because the human voices arrive on the scene. One of dear Felix’s greatest works and dear Claudio’s greatest performances


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


>


I'm sorry to say, I'm allergic to their cover art


----------



## Bourdon

*Luc Ferrari*

Son Mémorisé (1976/2002)

Presque rien

Promenade symphonique dans un paysage musical ou Un jour de fête à El Oued en 1976

Saliceburry Cocktail


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part four for this evening.

_Messe des pêcheurs de Villerville_ for soprano, female choir, harmonium and violin (in collaboration with André Messager) WoO, partly rewritten (and with Messager's material removed) and entitled _Messe basse_ for soprano, female choir and organ or harmonium WoO (orig. 1881 - rev. 1906):










_Nine Preludes_ for piano op.103 (1909-10):
_Barcarolles nos.10-12_ for piano ops.104 no.2/105/106bis (1913/1913/1915):
_Nocturnes nos.11-12_ for piano ops.104 no.1/107 (1913/1915):










Prelude from the opera _Pénélope_ WoO (1907-13):
_Fantaisie_ in G for piano and orchestra op.111 (1918):










Violin Sonata no.2 in E-minor op.108 (1916-17):
Cello Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.109 (1917):


----------



## Itullian

Awesome


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Symphonic Etudes; Arabeske 

Maurizio Pollini


----------



## 13hm13

Flotow - Piano Concertos; Incidental music - Wiesheu


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## Bourdon

*Sofia Goebaidoelina*

Jetzt Immer Schnee

Perception


----------



## Barbebleu

Kimiko Ishizaka - Goldberg Variations. Very, very fine rendering of this. Can’t believe this was released as a freebie and still is!!


----------



## Barbebleu

Knorf said:


> *Arnold Schönberg*: Serenade, Op. 24; Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16
> John Shirley Quirk
> Ennsemble InterContemporain, BBC Symphony Orchestra
> Pierre Boulez
> 
> Extremely excellent Schönberg! I haven't listened to Op. 24 in a long time, and forgot what a wonderful piece it is, and of course Op. 16 is always a fave.


Crumbs! I've got this and never listened to it, but what's new? So much music, so very little time! Might try and listen to it later when I'm done with Ishizaka's Goldbergs.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Manxfeeder, great minds think alike. Stan's Bruckner is awesome!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

Inspired by Enthusiast










*Johannes Brahms*: String Sextet No.1 in G major, op.18. Raphael Ensemble

Haven't listened to this music in quite some time, but it was actually one of the first Brahms works I listened to, well before his music "clicked" with me in a big way. Now that that's happened (about a year ago by now) I finally bought the CD a few weeks back and now I'm listening for the first time. Long story short, it's a beautiful work. It's all these dense, intricate, ornate, quasi-Baroque textures taking the form of a veil over a lot of pain. I find Brahms was less subtle with sublimating his traumas in his earlier music, but with works like this we begin to see that Brahmsian trademark beginning to formalize. Or, of course, I'm just projecting, and nary a sad thought went into the writing process-but I doubt it. Excellent playing from the Raphaels. I want their disc with the two string quintets, works written much later in Brahms's life.


----------



## ELbowe

Bach: Triosonaten
Holm Vogel ‎- Organ (Schuke organ at the Paul-Gerhardt Church, Leipzig 1979/80).
Capriccio 1984 release.


----------



## pmsummer

DANCES FROM TERPSICHORE
*Michael Praetorius*
Westra Aros Pijpare
Bertil Färnlöf - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Itullian

Sometimes it just has to be the Goldbergs.


----------



## rice

Symphony no.24,25:angel:


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


















Current listening:


----------



## Bkeske

Playing Symphonies 1 & 2. Sides 1-4.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies Nos. 10, 11 & 12

I Musici


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Sofia Goebaidoelina*
> 
> Jetzt Immer Schnee
> 
> Perception


Talking about cover art, pass me a bucket


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini: Violin Concertos

Piero Toso (violin)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Rogerx

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Disc 5

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (Gofriller cello 1700)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part five of five for this morning.

_Barcarolle no.13_ in C for piano op.116 (1921):
_Nocturne no.13_ in B-minor for piano op.119 (1921):










Incidental music for the theatrical entertainment _Masques et Bergamasques_ by René Fauchois op.112 (1919): ***

*** also contains the following earlier pieces:

_Madrigal_ - part-song for four voices and piano op.35, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Armand Silvestre] (orig. 1883):
_Clair de lune_ - song for tenor and piano op.46 no.2, arr. for tenor and orchestra [Text: Paul Verlaine] (orig. 1887):
_Pavane_ in F-sharp minor for orchestra op.50 (orig. 1887):
_Le plus doux chemin_ - song for tenor and piano op.87 no.1, arr. for tenor and orchestra [Text: Armand Silvestre] (orig. 1904):










_L'horizon chimérique_ - cycle of four songs for voice and piano op.118 [Texts: Jean de La Ville de Mirmont] (1921):










Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.117 (1921):
Piano Quintet no.2 in C-minor, op.115 (1919-21):
Piano Trio in D-minor op.120 (1922-23):
String Quartet in E-minor op.121 (1924):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Complete works for violin and piano

Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Fantasie in C major for violin and piano, D934
Grand Duo for Violin and Piano in A Major, D574
Rondo brillant in B minor, D895 (Op. 70)
Sei mir gegrüsst! D741 (Rückert)
Sonata (Sonatina) for violin & piano in A minor, D385 (Op. posth. 137 No. 2)
Sonata (Sonatina) for violin & piano in D major, D384 (Op. posth. 137 No. 1)
Sonatina (Sonatina) in G minor, D408 (Op. posth. 137 No. 3)


----------



## Itullian

5 out of 5 stars


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Requiem in C minor

John McCarthy (director)
Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1973-09-29
Recording Venue: 24 & 28-29 September 1973: All Saints', Tooting Graveney, London SW17


----------



## Malx

After a trip through Schubert's Symphonies over the last couple of days - this weekend I'm going to journey through recordings of the Brahms Symphonies from my collection, some that I tend to bypass for no logical reason.
Starting this morning with:

Symphony No 1 - Berlin PO, Harnoncourt.


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Dowland*: Ayres from the First, Second, and Third Bookes of Songs. The Hilliard Ensemble

I'm listening to this nonstop lately. The music really strikes a chord in my soul. It's the same feeling I had when I discovered Spacemen 3 as a teenager. I really need to get some more Dowland...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Complete works for violin and piano
> 
> Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano)
> 
> Fantasie in C major for violin and piano, D934
> Grand Duo for Violin and Piano in A Major, D574
> Rondo brillant in B minor, D895 (Op. 70)
> Sei mir gegrüsst! D741 (Rückert)
> Sonata (Sonatina) for violin & piano in A minor, D385 (Op. posth. 137 No. 2)
> Sonata (Sonatina) for violin & piano in D major, D384 (Op. posth. 137 No. 1)
> Sonatina (Sonatina) in G minor, D408 (Op. posth. 137 No. 3)


Someone turned me on to these two a couple of months ago with their Ravel recording. They're great together. Since then I've really grown to appreciate Ibragimova. How do you like this one? I already have Julia Fischer's recordings but since when does that ever stop one of us from getting more music?


----------



## Malx

Barbebleu said:


> Kimiko Ishizaka - Goldberg Variations. Very, very fine rendering of this. Can't believe this was released as a freebie and still is!!


Do you have the link to enable a download.
Thanks.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

LvB Violin Concerto with PatKop and Herreweghe.
Kopatchinskaja clearly stands on that fine line between genius and insanity and the world is a better place for it.


----------



## Rogerx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> _Someone _turned me on to these two a couple of months ago with their Ravel recording. They're great together. Since then I've really grown to appreciate Ibragimova. How do you like this one? I already have Julia Fischer's recordings but since when does that ever stop one of us from getting more music?


That must me be, they are great and Cédric Tiberghien is a outstanding artist. Very good recorded also .


----------



## Rogerx

Yuja Wang - The Berlin Recital

Yuja Wang (piano)


----------



## sonance

earlier:

_French composers via Youtube - first listen_

Jacques Duphly (1715 - 1789)

- Allemande en Do (Book I, 1744)
Elisabeth Joyé, historical harpsichord





- La victoire (Book II, 1748)
Pieter-Jan Belder, harpsichord





- Chaconne en fa (Book III, 1756)
Christophe Rousset, harpsichord





- La Pothouin (Book IV, 1768)
Brigitte Tramier, historical harpsichord





- La Madin (Book III, 1756)
Philippe Grisvard, harpsichord; Johannes Pramsohler, violin


----------



## sonance

now:

Elena Ruehr (* 1963)

- String Quartet no. 4 (2005)
- String Quartet no. 3 (2001)
- String Quartet no. 1 (1991)
Cypress String Quartet (cypress performing arts association)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

This is double plus good


----------



## Rogerx

Jongen: Piano Trio, Aquarelles & Two pieces for Piano Trio

Ensemble Joseph Jongen


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Mozart: Symphony No. 24. Pinnock/English Concert. For Saturday Symphony.










Franck: Symphony, Variations. Giulini, Vienna. This must be the slowest performance of this work I've ever heard. Its interest lies mainly in the transperency of the orchestral writing that the glacial tempo reveals. The Symphonic Variations with Crossely are much better.










Her Voice. Trios by Beach Clarke and Farrenc. Neave Trio. Gorgeous playing










Elgar: Piano Quintet. Marie-Elisabeth Hecker, Carolin Widmann, David McCarroll, Pauline Sachse and Martin Helmchen. My favourite recording of this.










Vaughan Williams; String Quartets 1 & 2. Maggini Quartet. The Maggini's always deliver a solid thoughful performance.

(Couldn't find the album cover for some reason)


----------



## sbmonty

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 In A, Op. 68
Takács Quartet


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> Do you have the link to enable a download.
> Thanks.


I found this on Soundcloud.... I am not sure it's the same:

https://kimiko-piano.com/open-goldberg


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> I'm sorry to say, I'm allergic to their cover art


LOL.............


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Diamond - Overture to "Romeo and Juliet" (Kranz/CRI)
Copland - Piano Variations (Webster/Dover)
Thomson - String Quartet #2 (Kohon/Vox)
Schuman - Symphony #9 (Ormandy/RCA)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Others have played this recently so I reached for the recording I have to give it a spin: Enescu's 3rd.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'/Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Dimace :tiphat: was absolutely right about Anja Thauer's Dvořák _Cello Concerto_ performance; it is extraordinary and something to hear. The Czech Phil is an able, idiomatic partner.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded up the CD player with five by another great conductor from the Golden Age of Classical recordings, Pierre Monteux:

1. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #4_
2. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #5_
3. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_; *Stravinsky*: _Petrushka: Scene 1 & 4_ (Pierre Monteux/Boston Symphony Orchestra) 
4. *Franck*: _Symphony in D minor_ (Pierre Monteux/Chicago Symphony Orchestra); *Delibes*: _Prelude and Mazurka_ from _Coppella_; *Debussy*: _Dawn to Midday on the Sea_ from _La Mer_; *Saint-Seans*: _Havanaise for Violin & Orchestra_ (Pierre Monteux/Boston Symphony Orchestra w/Leonid Kogan, violin, on _Havanaise_)
5. *R. Strauss*: _Death and Transfiguration_; *Wagner*: _Siegfried Idyll_ (Pierre Monteux/San Francisco Symphony Orchestra) all from the Sony Pierre Monteux: (not) Complete RCA Stereo Recordings

Pierre Monteux plays musical chairs with American orchestras but brings forth solid recordings on all shores be it Boston Harbor, the San Francisco Bay, or Chicago's beach at Lake Michigan. The Tchaikovsky symphonies are some of the finest I know, taken at a brisk pace but are also well-measured, well-seasoned and all-in-all just right. A very nice recording of _Petrushka_ by Stravinsky follows and it's too bad that the advertising of this box set is misleading as Monteux's recording of Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_ is not included in this "complete" box set, especially in that Monteux conducted _Rite_ at the infamous premier and Stravinsky himself praised how faithful Monteux had been to the music. This is followed by the only version of Franck's _Symphony in D minor_ that I ever liked and some mildly entertaining French filler material topped off by a Saint-Seans violin showpiece starring Leonid Kogan who must have been on loan at the time from the old Soviet Union. We end with Richard Strauss' other-worldly journey into the afterlife, _Death and Transfiguration_; and Wagner's tender and lovely _Siegfried Idyll_.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143266


*Giacomo Puccini*

Madama Butterfly

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia
Antonio Pappano

2009


----------



## Rogerx

Vasks: Distant Light

and Piano Quartet & Summer Dances

Vadim Gluzman (violin), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No.6 in E minor. André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra

This symphony may be growing on me, mostly for its sprawling, mysterious slow movement. It seems all of the movements are played attacca which I never noticed before. Seems to give the music a bit of a "symphonic fantasy" feel. Good performance from Previn and the Londoners.


----------



## Tuscle

I stumbled upon the Jussen brothers' performance of Poulenc's Concerto for Two Pianos, and it blew me away so much I decided to dive into all of Poulenc's works. His stuff can be a bit hit or miss to my ears, but the hits are really, really good.


----------



## eljr




----------



## ELbowe

Plan for today!
*Guillaume de Machaut - Ensemble Organum, Marcel Pérès ‎- Messe De Notre Dame
Harmonia Mundi ‎CD France 1996*


----------



## ELbowe

*Frescobaldi - Anthonello ‎- Arie, Toccate E Canzoni
BIS CD Sweden 2001*


----------



## sonance

Arlene Sierra (* 1970)

- Cicada Shell (for chamber ensemble; 2006)
- Birds and Insects, Book I (for solo piano; 2007)
- Surrounded Ground (for sextet; 2008)
- Two Neruda Odes (for soprano, cello and piano; 2004)
- Colmena (for 14 players; 2008)
- Ballistae (for 13 players; 2001)
International Contemporary Ensemble/Jayce Ogren; Vassily Primakov, piano; Charles Neidich, clarinet; Stephen Gossling, piano; Daedalus Quartet; Susan Narucki, soprano; Raman Ramakrishnan, cello (bridge)


----------



## Enthusiast

A variety of keyboards ...


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Tuscle said:


> I stumbled upon the Jussen brothers' performance of Poulenc's Concerto for Two Pianos, and it blew me away so much I decided to dive into all of Poulenc's works. His stuff can be a bit hit or miss to my ears, but the hits are really, really good.


Don't give up completely on the misses. Some are, or can be, an acquired taste; worth the effort.


----------



## Itullian

Great set.
Beautifully recorded.


----------



## Bkeske

Continuing from last night, symphony #3









And this old radio station copy...


----------



## Enthusiast

An attractive programme of secular songs from the Middle Ages.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Yuja Wang - The Berlin Recital
> 
> Yuja Wang (piano)


I think you favor this cover art


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Joe B said:


> Don't give up completely on the misses. Some is, or can be, an acquired taste; worth the effort.


Poulenc's mélodies and choral work are esp. worthy of your attention, selon moi, and his _Gloria _ meriting pride of place.


----------



## Bourdon

*Vagn Holmboe*

String Quartets 1,3 & 4


----------



## Bkeske

Watching The Berlin Philharmonic live via Digital Concert Hall.

Today; Berg's Concerto for violin and orchestra with Frank Peter Zimmermann, and Dvorak's Symphony #5


----------



## Enthusiast

Husband (violin) and wife (viola) team in a bracing and stimulating recital.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastorale"
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg

With the air sweetened by petrichor, and the choking oppression of wildfire smoke banished, this seemed by far the best listening choice today.


----------



## Itullian

Much better than i thought it would be.
In fact, it's excellent!!!!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3
*


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek

More F major.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Giulini's slow approach does not always work for me but his Beethoven's 8th is excellent. One of the better 8ths I've heard and in excellent sound. The 2nd I don't like as much, particularly the 1st movement is much too slow.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Giulini's slow approach does not always work for me but his Beethoven 8th is excellent. One of the better 8ths I've heard and in excellent sound. The 2nd I don't like as much, particularly the 1st movement is much too slow.

View attachment 143288


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ervin Schulhoff - various works part one for tonight.

Something of a child prodigy like his slightly younger contemporary Eric Korngold, Schulhoff cut his teeth in a late romantic style before embarking on a more radical path immediately after WWI.

_Melody_ for violin and piano WoO (1903):
_Suite_ for violin and piano op.1 (1911):
Sonata no.1 for violin and piano op.7 (1913):










Piano Concerto no.1 op.11 (1913):










_Drei Lieder_ for soprano and piano op.14 [Texts: Cäsar Flaischlen/Otto Falckenberg/Friedrich Adler] (1911):
Two songs from _Drei Stimmungsbilder_ [_Three Mood Pictures_] for soprano, violin and piano op.12 - instrumentation completed by Jiří Mikuláš [Texts: Hans Steiger] (c. 1912-13 inc.):
Nine songs from the poetry collection _Die Garbe_ [_The Bundle_] by Hans Steiger for soprano and piano WoO (c. 1912-13):
_Drei Lieder_ for contralto and piano op.15 [Texts: Oscar Wilde] (1914):
Three songs from the collection _Das Lied vom Kinde_ for soprano and piano op.18 [Texts: Gustav Falke/Anna Ritter/Theodor Storm] (by 1916):










String Quartet [_no.0_] in G op.25 (1918):


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastorale"
> Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg


What do you think of that set? I've been tempted by it, but I have a million Beethoven cycles, so I don't need another one unless there is something about it that is unusual or exceptional.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## 13hm13

Leonardo Leo - Six Cello Concertos


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Listening on Spotify.


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

CD 10

6 Flute Concertos

Stephen Preston Flute Traverso


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Hammerklavier op 106

Richter RFH 1975


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> What do you think of that set? I've been tempted by it, but I have a million Beethoven cycles, so I don't need another one unless there is something about it that is unusual or exceptional.


[Referring to Steinberg/Pittsburgh Symphony complete Beethoven Symphonies]

I like it quite a lot. Everything is highly recommendable but for a couple caveats.

Here are more thorough comments I posted awhile back.


----------



## MohammadAabrun

Vivaldi:
Six Flute Concertos, Op. 10


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

One of my very favourite chamber pieces, the Brahms Clarinet Quintet


----------



## Malx

Finally back to the music and specifically Brahms Symphonies:

Symphony No 2 - Vienna PO, Giulini.

Symphony No 3 - COE, Berglund.

Two very different approaches but with equally fine results. I know many knock Giulini's late Vienna Brahms but I have a fondness for it - the Brahms Symphonies can stand up to various interpretations after all.


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastorale"
> Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg
> 
> With the air sweetened by petrichor, and the choking oppression of wildfire smoke banished, this seemed by far the best listening choice today.


Hallelujah.

What do you think of the recordings? I have one thing of Steinberg's term in Pittsburgh, the Beethoven and Brahms VCs with Nathan Milstein (EMI) which I got by accident. It sounds really good, though, and I've gotten curious about this recent reissue.

Edit: Sorry, I hadn't caught up on the full thread when I posted this. I see your reply to Manxfeeder.


----------



## Dimace

After 45 years collecting and playing music, I made a curious but (I want to believe) not (very) eccentric outcome: The very best works in the music history (for me always) aren't (only) the one we know very well or these are the most famous. Of course and undoubtedly, Beethoven's 9th (an example) or Chopin's Piano concertos are toping their respective categories, but in the near are also other works which are almost in the category ''Masterwork''. Very sadly most of them, are completely (or almost) unknown, also to very experienced audiences and music friends.

One of these works, is *Manolis 1st Symphony, Op.21 in CM.* (Braveness's Symphony / Της Λεβεντιάς) We are speaking for a colossal work, which reminds me (with the 4th movement) Mahler's 8 and as an entity Bruckner's late Symphonies. The background of the Symphony is also amazing. It performed for the first time at 1918 to honour the Greek wins in the Second Balkan Wars of 1912-13. It is a work of triumph, death, resurrection and mainly a Hymn (and thanks) to Virgin Maria for her help to these victories. A work which combines the best classical and semi-modern harmony, with Greek traditional and Byzantine themes. A massive orchestra and choir are required (C.A.M.T.B) and the last movement (Thanks giving to Holly Mary / Τη Υπερμάχω) is maybe the best Byzantine hymn in the history of the Empire.

Very rare and seldom performed work, due to its heavy requirements. For me (personal opinion) the MOST majestic symphonic work I have ever heard, with Bruckner's 9 and Mahler's 5 and much better (in every aspect) than many famous classical (and modern) symphonies. In todays presentation we have the last revision of the work and the video is from the German CD (the only one exists) with this Symphony. I hope that you will like this work and I will try to bring you in the future more unknown (but super important) works (from Greece, Israel and the Arabic countries) from my collection.









_(here, for your evaluation, the 4th movement / Finale - Maestoso, of the Symphony, the Choral_)


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast listening to some virginals music prompted me to break this out:










*Orlando Gibbons*: Pavans, fantasias, masks, almans, galliards etc for keyboard. James Johnstone, harpsichord & virginals


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Enjoying a home-made Varèse concert with Maurice Abravanel and Jean Martinon.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Nikolai Kapustin*: Andante op.58; Piano Sonata No.4 op.60. Nikolai Kapustin

This just came in from Russia, my first disc of the man himself playing his own music. It has the same jazzy feel I've grown accustomed to from other works of his. He plays brilliantly.


----------



## Bkeske

1979. Kinda has its 'ups and downs', but enjoyable none the less.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

My "Saturday Night Fever" :


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Bkeske

1976 US release, London. Originally 1972 in the UK.


----------



## Joe B

................................


----------



## Bkeske

Playing works 5 & 7 right now, probably more. Incredible 3 LP set. 1969 Telefunken


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op.115. Richard Stoltzman, Tokyo String Quartet

Wow, this recording is amazing... I bought this at Wuxtry in Athens, GA last year, but somehow it didn't register with me until a great performance until I heard it again the other day. An extremely autumnal reading, perfect for the cooling weather and the accompanying seasonal melancholy that always haunts me this time of year as the summer unfolds into the early fall.

Anyone heard the Stoltzman/Tokyo SQ Mozart Quintet? I'm very tempted to check it out now, along with the Stoltzman/Goode Brahms Clarinet Sonatas.


----------



## WVdave

Ludwig van Beethoven; Triple Concerto 
Anne-Sophie Mutter, Mark Zeltser, Yo Yo Ma, Berliner Philharmoniker; Herbert von Karajan 
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2531 262, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Germany, 1980.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Giuseppe Verdi*: Arias from Macbeth, Nabucco, Ermani & Don Carlo. Maria Callas, Nicolà Rescigno, Philharmonia Orchestra

Great music, great singing. One of these days I'll get really into Verdi, maybe 20 years from now. In the mean time I'm glad I have this album of assorted arias by one of the greatest singers of his music.


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frideric Handel*: Concerto Grosso in G minor, op.6 no.6. Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque

I love this disc. It was one of the two first Handel discs I ever bought alongside Anthony Newman's harpsichord suites on Sony. I bought them both on the same day from the same record store, but though the Newman never stuck with me, this one did. Anyway, the G minor may be my favorite of these 6. (I've actually never heard Concerti Grossi 7-12 from op.6, but I do have Pearlman's part 2 disc on the way.)


----------



## Open Lane

Just finished kissin plays liszt. Probably my fav album i got this month. Was gonna go to bed now but decided to give disc1 of haydn's masses a spin. Good stuff i hadn't listened to for a while.


----------



## Joe B

1st spin:








FLAC 24/96k


----------



## Bkeske

Change of pace....

Szell, Cleveland, and Haydn. The 6 London Symphonies, Columbia 1973


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie

BBC Music Magazine November 2011

This is a curious mix of compromise and contradiction. The Canadian orchestra Les Violons du Roy plays on modern instruments but uses Baroque bows; modern piano replaces harpsichord as the 'keyboard', but played with stylish, spontaneous-sounding elaboration of lines and sparing use of the sustaining pedal...Yet it all works remarkably well...this is a thoroughly enjoyable 'piano' version of these glorious Concertos.


----------



## Bkeske

More Szell, more Cleveland. Brahms - The Four Symphonies. One of my favorite sets.


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> I think you favor this cover art


I don't wear see trough dresses :lol:
Horrible that cover, but......don't judge a book etc.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Le Sacre du printemps_
Philharmonia Orchestra, Igor Markevitch

Stunning.


----------



## Rogerx

Tristes Erant Apostoli

Cappella Neapolitana, Antonio Florio

Marchitelli: Trio Sonata No. 11 in A Minor
Nola, A: Ecce nunc benedicite No. 1
Nola, A: Ecce nunc benedicite No. 2
Nola, A: Homo et angelo dialogo
Nola, A: Sacramento laudes
Nola, A: Stabat Mater
Nola, A: Tristes erant Apostoli


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Cello Concerto etc

Kian Soltani (cello), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim

Four Songs, Op. 82: No. 1, 'Leave Me Alone'
Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 1
Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'
Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## Malx

Final part of my Brahms Symphony journey - another that rarely gets taken down from the shelves these days:

Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Furtwangler (24th October 1948).


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi -Martin Fröst

Martin Fröst (clarinet), Concerto Köln

Vivaldi: Clarinet Concerto No. 2 (arranged from arias from 'La fida ninfa', 'Il Giustino' & 'Juditha triumphans')
Vivaldi: Clarinet Concerto No. 3 (arranged from arias from 'Il Giustino', 'Juditha triumphans' & 'Tieteberga')
Vivaldi: Clarinet Concerto No.1 (arranged from arias from 'L'Olimpiade' & 'Ottone in villa')
Vivaldi: Il Giustino: Sinfonia


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: La Bohème

Montserrat Caballé (Mimi), Plácido Domingo (Rodolfo), Sherrill Milnes (Marcello), Judith Blegen (Musetta), Ruggero Raimondi (Colline), Vincenzo Sardinero (Schaunard), Noel Mangin (Benoit), Nico Castel (Alcindoro), Alan Byers (Parpignol)

John Alldis Choir, Wandsworth School Boys' Choir

London Philharmonic Orchestra- Sir Georg Solti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ervin Schulhoff - various works part two for this morning.

The first four compositions incorporate jazz elements, and as the first composition dates from 1919 it's probable that Schulhoff was amongst the very first classical composers to do this. Igor Stravinsky's _Ragtime for Eleven Instruments_ predates Schulhoff's _Fünf Pittoresken_ by one year, but Stravinsky flirted only briefly with jazz during this time and his later _Ebony Concerto_ (composed for Woody Herman) was pretty much a one-off. Schulhoff, however, returned to jazz time and again until the middle of the 1930s after which his parameters were increasingly narrowed by his own interpretation of Socialist Realism.

The remaining four works here are more 'formal' in style, as it were, but all have enough going on within them to demonstrate how much of a multi-faceted talent Schulhoff had become.

_Suite_ for chamber orchestra with prologue for speaker op.37 [Text: Ervin Schulhoff) (1921):










_Fünf Pittoresken_ for piano op.31 (1919):
_Partita_ for piano WoO (1922):










Concerto for piano with small orchestra op.43 (1923):










Piano Sonata no.1 WoO (1924):
_Suite no.2_ for piano WoO (1924):










String Sextet WoO (1920 and 1924):
Duo for violin and cello WoO (1925):


----------



## Malx

A few concertos this morning, via Qobuz:

Prokofiev, Piano Concertos 1 & 2 - Bavouzet, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Noseda.

Dvorak, Cello Concerto - Queyras, Prague Philharmonia, Belohlavek.


----------



## sonance

Unsuk Chin (* 1961)

- Piano Concerto (1996/97)
- Cello Concerto (2008/09, rev. 2013)
- Šu for Sheng and Orchestra (2009)
Sunwook Kim, piano; Alban Gerhardt, cello; Wu Wei, sheng; Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra/Myung-Whun Chung (deutsche grammophon)


----------



## Rogerx

The Beethoven Connection

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet plays Sonatas by Clementi, Dussek, Hummel & Wölfl

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Clementi: Sonata in A major Op. 50 No. 1
Dussek, J L: Piano Sonata No. 24 Op. 61 in F sharp minor 'Elegie Harmonique'
Hummel, J: Piano Sonata in F minor Op. 20
Wölfl: Piano Sonata Op. 33 No. 3 in E major


----------



## sonance

Louise Talma (1906 - 1996)

- The Ambient Air (for flute, violin, cello and piano; 1983)
- Lament (for cello and piano; 1980)
- Seven Episodes (for flute, viola and piano; 1987)
- Variations on 13 Ways of Looking at a Blackbird (for tenor, oboe and piano; 1979)
- Conversations (for flute and piano; 1987)
- Soundshots (for piano; 1944-74)
- Full Circle (for chamber orchestra; 1985)
Ambache Chamber Orchestra and Ensemble/Diana Ambache (naxos)


----------



## Malx

Belatedly for the Saturday Symphony:

Mozart, Symphony No 24 - The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.
Mozart, Symphony No 24 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Josef Krips.


----------



## Joe B

A hauntingly beautiful way to start a Sunday morning:


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1

The Power of Illusion

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Raff: Sinfonietta in F Major, Op. 188

Sinfonieorchester Basel
Andres Joho
Recorded: 7-8 December 1981
Recording Venue: Studio Basel, Radio DRS, Switzerland

" A truly beautiful piece for 10 wind instruments. One of Raff's finest works"


----------



## eljr

CD I


----------



## Rogerx

Vasks: Distant Light (Concerto for Violin and String Orchestra); Voices (Symphony for Strings)

Baltic Sea Philharmonic

Gidon Kremer

Present from our neighbor ( he hates it)


----------



## Joe B

Felicity Lott (soprano) and Graham Johnson ( piano) performing the melodies of Francis Poulenc:


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## flamencosketches

*Giovanni Giacomo Gastoldi, Antonio Caprioli, Loyset Compère, Philippe Verdelot*, etc.: Italian Madrigals. The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

By the POWER vested in me, I am herewith declaring my Medieval (& Renaissance) Monday listening to include today as well. Through some serious self-examination, I discovered another - non-musical - reason why I enjoy Early Music so much: the reassurance it offers. If the original listeners to that music could make it through "sword, famine, wild beasts, and plague," then maybe we can, too.









This disc is new to me, issued in '87.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> 1st spin:
> 
> View attachment 143309
> 
> FLAC 24/96k


Downloaded at Presto?


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> I think you favor this cover art


She does like to show her body.


----------



## Jacck

Bourdon said:


>


is it Jack Nicholson ?


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Downloaded at Presto?


Yes, last night when I put in an order for some physical CD's.


----------



## Bourdon

Jacck said:


> is it Jack Nicholson ?


What do you think ?


----------



## Jacck

^^^ oh god, that guy did not age well. Too much junk food and too little activity


----------



## eljr




----------



## flamencosketches

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> By the POWER vested in me, I am herewith declaring my Medieval (& Renaissance) Monday listening to include today as well. Through some serious self-examination, I discovered another - non-musical - reason why I enjoy Early Music so much: the reassurance it offers. If the original listeners to that music could make it through "sword, famine, wild beasts, and plague," then maybe we can, too.
> 
> View attachment 143324
> 
> 
> This disc is new to me, issued in '87.


Nice! I'm just getting into this kind of music, late Renaissance madrigals (hence my recent listening). I have and like Rutter's Fauré Requiem, but given this is a completely different style of singing, my interest is piqued to see what he can do with it.

Now;










*Pérotin*: Dum Sigillum, Isaias cecinit, Alleluia nativitas, etc. The Hilliard Ensemble

What genre of music is this, would these be considered motets? Whatever, it's very fascinating music from a much earlier time (the 12th century-200 years before Machaut, the next composer I know anything about).


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in C minor, Op. 44

Pascal Rogé (piano)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Charles Dutoit
Recorded: 1979-07-14
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

Old fashion LP.


----------



## Bourdon

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Itullian

Starting the day with Schiff and Schubert


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Laetatus Sum*


----------



## Vasks

_Turntable tunes_

*Suppe - Overture to "Beautiful Galatea" (Paray/Mercury)
J. Strauss, Jr. - Vienna Bonbons Waltz (Boskovsky/London)
Sarasate - Zigeunerweisen (Friedman/RCA)
Dvorak - Waldesruhe (Gendron/Philips)
Saint-Saens - Danse macabre (Ormandy/Columbia)*

_Traveling tomorrow. No more music until late in the week. _


----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: Requiem For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


----------



## eljr




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143327


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Double Concertos
RV 509, 511, 514, 516, 523, 524

Viktoria Mullova, violin
Giuliano Carmignola, violin
Venice Baroque Orchestra
Andrea Marcon, conductor

2008


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian

Art of Fugue, Charles Rosen


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 138, 99, 51, 100
Malin Hartelius, William Towers, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey 
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Continuing with my personal Bach Cantatas pilgrimage, with cantatas for the Fifteenth Sunday after Trinity.


----------



## eljr




----------



## cougarjuno

Mozart Complete Piano Concertos - Murray Perahia pianist and conductor (English Chamber Orchestra)

Disc 1 of the earliest concertos, nos. 1-4


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> Art of Fugue, Charles Rosen


I have that too, in a different guise. Great performances from both Rosen (great AoF on piano) and Rosalyn Tureck (of various short works by Bach and one by Telemann, formerly attributed to Bach).


----------



## flamencosketches

*Josquin Desprez*: Motets & Chansons. The Hilliard Ensemble

Bit of a Hilliard binge today, but that's OK with me. This is one of my favorite discs of theirs. I'm beginning to think that they may have been even better in the earlier years than the ECM stuff which originally got me hooked on their music.


----------



## Dimace

This one is a surprising pleasant Ring. Not something top, but decent in every field of criticism: Sound is good, singers are good, orchestra is good, direction also. A Ring for beginners with a very good money/ value ratio for the friends they want to have a bigger Ring variety in their collections. (Brilliant / Holland, 14XCD Set)


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> *Josquin Desprez*: Motets & Chansons. The Hilliard Ensemble
> 
> Bit of a Hilliard binge today, but that's OK with me. This is one of my favorite discs of theirs. I'm beginning *to think that they **may have been even better in the earlier years* than the ECM stuff which originally got me hooked on their music.


That's also my opinion,I think that the departure of Paul Hillier was crucial.
Have you listen to their Intermerata Dei mater by Ockeghem ?


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

flamencosketches said:


> *Pérotin*: Dum Sigillum, Isaias cecinit, Alleluia nativitas, etc. The Hilliard Ensemble
> 
> What genre of music is this, would these be considered motets? Whatever, it's very fascinating music from a much earlier time (the 12th century-200 years before Machaut, the next composer I know anything about).


Church music, chants, some of which are liturgical, some not. (And btw not all of the works on this disc are attributable to Perotin himself, who - besides being among the earliest named composers - was a pioneer in polyphony). _Viderunt omnes_ is a motet, but Hillier himself goes into some detail in his notes to this CD, IMNSHO, one of the ten greatest Medieval CDs ever recorded.


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 6, Op. 111
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo

This might be my new favorite recording of this symphony. It's a superb performance!

N.B. if you took a pass on this release because of Hurwitz's excessively harsh-worded pan, do reconsider. He got this one way, way, WAY, WAAAAAAYYYYYYYY wrong. And not for the first time, or last.


----------



## Bourdon

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Church music, chants, some of which are liturgical, some not. (And btw not all of the works on this disc are attributable to Perotin himself, who - besides being among the earliest named composers - was a pioneer in polyphony). _Viderunt omnes_ is a motet, but Hilliard himself goes into some detail in his notes to this CD, IMNSHO, one of the ten greatest Medieval CDs ever recorded.


What are your other nine


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Bourdon said:


> What are your other nine


Have to ponder that carefully...I think it's a measure of how great that Hilliard disc is that it required no thought whatsoever!  Will get back at ya'.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Mussorgsky's "Pictures", Rimsky's "Scheherazade" and Rachmaninov's 2nd and Tchaikovsky's 5th Symphonies. Great recordings by Eugene Ormandy and the wonderful Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## ELbowe

*Smoke finally cleared …celebrate!!

William Boyce‎- 8 Symphonies
The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock 
Archiv Produktion CD, 1987
Recorded: London, St. John's, in Smith Square, June 1986.
*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ervin Schulhoff - various works part three for tonight.

The ballet _Ogelala_ contains much colourful and propulsive music, and with its story of ritualist violence and paganism it's as if _The Rite of Spring_ has been transported to what I presume to be the pre-Conquista lands of what was to become Northern Mexico/Southwestern USA.

Symphony no.1 (the first of six which Schulhoff completed) is assertive and exuberant, and in places it could almost be paying homage to Janáček.

Schulhoff's music for _La Bourgeois gentilhomme_ retains some of the mock-courtliness of Richard Strauss's famous score but because this time Molière's play was given a modish overhaul Schulhoff's music owes just as much to jazz and Dadaism.

Sadly, I have never got around to purchasing recordings of the two numbered string quartets from 1924-25 and the opera _Flammen_ (completed in 1929) - compositions which were central to Schulhoff's overall output.

_Ogelala_ - ballet in ten scenes after an old Mexican story for orchestra with brief section for wordless soprano (1922 - rev. by 1925):










Symphony no.1 (1924-25):










_Cinq études de jazz_ for piano (1926):










Selections from the music for the Molière play Le Bourgeois _gentilhomme_ for orchestra (1926):
Three tangos for chamber ensemble - arr. by Geert van Keulen from various piano works (orig. 1922, 1926 and 1927 - arr. by 1994):










_Suite no.3_ for piano (1926):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1926):
Piano Sonata no.3 (1927):


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 15, Opp. 142 & 144
Fitzwilliam String Quartet


----------



## 13hm13

Suppé - Neville Marriner ‎- Overtures


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded up the CD player with five by Eugene Ormandy with his fantastic Philadelphians and friends:

1. *Mozart*: _Clarinet Concerto_ (w/in-house clarinet, Anthony Gigliotti); _Sinfonia Concertante for Winds_ (w/in-house musicians, Anthony Gigliotti, clarinet; John de Lancie, oboe; Bernard Garfield, bassoon; and Mason Jones, horn) from Sony box set: Eugene Ormandy conducts Mozart Wind Concertos
2. *Tchaikovsky*: _Manfred Symphony _from Sony box set: Eugene Ormandy conducts Tchaikovsky
3. *Rachmaninoff*: _Piano Concertos #1 & 4; Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini_ (w/Philippe Entremont, piano) Sony: Essential Classics series 
4. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #5_; _Cello Concerto_ (w/Yo-Yo Ma, cello, on Cello Concerto); *Kabalevsky*: _Galop_ from _The Comedians_ from Sony box set: Eugene Ormandy conducts 20th Century Classics
5. *Ravel*: _Rapsodie Espagnole_; _Bolero_; *de Falla*: _Nights in the Gardens of Spain_; *Rodrigo*: _Concerto de Aranjuez_ (w/Artur Rubinstein, piano, on _"Nights"_ and w/John Williams, guitar, on _"Aranjuez"_) from Sony box set: Eugene Ormandy conducts 20th Century Classics

More solid recordings from Eugene Ormandy featuring the smooth Philadelphia sound machine. We start with Mozart, a composer that Ormandy was not known for, but he holds his own despite being in a field of other Golden Age conductors such as Toscanini, Szell, and Bruno Walter; all great Mozartians. Next up, the non-canonical _Manfred Symphony_ by Tchaikovsky, composed between _Symphonies #4_ and _#5_. Leonard Bernstein called _Manfred_ "trash". And while Tchaikovksy liked it at first, he later grew to hate it so much that he wanted the score to be destroyed and forgotten. OK, so even if _Manfred_ is disjointed and overblown, it's still dramatic enough, ambitious enough, and so chock full of Tchaikovsky's seemingly effortless sense of melody; that it's still good to have some fun with. Continuing in the Russian spirit, we move on to Rachmaninoff's outer and less popular _Piano Concertos #1_ and _#4_. Both are sound piano concertos, even if they lack the melodic invite of Rach's 2nd and 3rd. The _Rhapsody on Paganini_ follows for a fiery and exciting tour-de-force. Then comes Shostakovich with _Symphony #5_, in my opinion the greatest symphony ever composed by a Russian, as well as, the greatest symphony to be composed within the 20th century, and Ormandy's rendition is quite passionate. This is followed by Shostakovich's _Cello Concerto_ featuring Yo-Yo Ma who is very warm and vibrant, as opposed to Ormandy's earlier recording that he made with Mstislav Rostropovich who brought a sad, Russian soulfulness to the fore. After some brief filler by Kabalevsky we go from wintery Russia to sunny Spain with some popular and colorful Spanish-flavored works by Ravel, de Falla, and Rodrigo.


----------



## 13hm13

A nice collection ... and amazing USSR sonics for early 1960s !! Sputnik-technology recording!









The Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra* Conductor Gennady Rozhdestvensky* ‎- Famous Overtures


----------



## Malx

While streaming earlier I thought I try something I'd never heard before:

Busoni, Orchestral Works from BBC Philharmonic under Neeme Jarvi - whilst maybe not groundbreaking I found these pieces to be very acceptable, definitely worth returning to.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO. 9
_mit Originalinstrumenten_
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
The Monteverdi Choir
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner - conductor
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> That's also my opinion,I think that the departure of Paul Hillier was crucial.
> Have you listen to their Intermerata Dei mater by Ockeghem ?


No I haven't, looks great though.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Concerto for 4 Harpsichords in A minor, BWV 1065. Kenneth Gilbert, Lars Ulrik Mortensen, Nicholas Kraemer, Trevor Pinnock, the English Concert

Yes, _four_ harpsichords, and it's exactly as ridiculous as it sounds, but it's nice and lushly scored, and being that it's Bach, after all, it's still brilliant music. But I must wonder why he felt compelled to write a concerto for so many harpsichordists? He probably just wanted to see if it could be done. Anyway, great performance from all forces. This was a random record store find and I also got the disc with the concertos for 2 harpsichords.


----------



## Jacck

flamencosketches said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*: Concerto for 4 Harpsichords in A minor, BWV 1065. Kenneth Gilbert, Lars Ulrik Mortensen, Nicholas Kraemer, Trevor Pinnock, the English Concert
> 
> Yes, _four_ harpsichords, and it's exactly as ridiculous as it sounds, but it's nice and lushly scored, and being that it's Bach, after all, it's still brilliant music. But I must wonder why he felt compelled to write a concerto for so many harpsichordists? He probably just wanted to see if it could be done. Anyway, great performance from all forces. This was a random record store find and I also got the disc with the concertos for 2 harpsichords.


it is fun to watch it




I think most of these concertos for 2,3,4 harpsichords are transcriptions of Vivaldi. Bach admired Vivaldi. But they are still amazing.


----------



## Guest

A stunning display of virtuosity and intellectual rigor.


----------



## 13hm13

Wow, Klavier King, ... I was just going to post on my DG Pollini! Must be "in the air".


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.22 in F major, op.54. Wilhelm Kempff

This sonata is a total enigma to me. I don't think I've even heard it before, and if I did, I wasn't paying attention. In so far as I can tell what the music is supposed to be all about, it seems Kempff is giving an amazing performance. I'll have to spend more time with the music; it's an interesting but odd sonata.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading the London Symphony Orchestra in Sir Malcolm Arnold's "Symphony No. 3" and "Symphony No. 4":









edit: changed the image....I hate that amazon now puts a water mark on their images.


----------



## Knorf

*Wolfgang Rihm*: _Verwandlungen I-IV_
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR, Christian Arming, Matthias Pintscher


----------



## Guest

Op.131.


----------



## Bkeske

Second spin for this. Really nicely recorded. Originally 1964, this is a reissue, probably from the early 70's....I'm guessing.


----------



## Chilham

Vivaldi and "Others": Andromeda liberata, Serenata Veneziana

Venice Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Coach G

Bkeske said:


> Second spin for this. Really nicely recorded. Originally 1964, this is a reissue, probably from the early 70's....I'm guessing.
> 
> View attachment 143340


Two great works by two great American composers. Samuel Barber wrote the Piano Concerto for John Browning. In the the original version, the final movement was so complicated that Barber and Browning called in the great and legendary piano master, Vladimir Horowitz, to look over the score and let them know whether or not it was playable. Browning said. "I was so afraid that Horowitz was going to sit down at the piano and just play it." To Browning's relief, Horowitz concurred that the final movement was not playable and Barber revised it. The _Song of Orpheus_ by William Schuman is another great work, that has seen very little daylight on CDs, unless you count a Leonard Rose collection that is completely out of my budget.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Coach G said:


> Two great works by two great American composers. Samuel Barber wrote the Piano Concerto for John Browning. In the the original version, the final movement was so complicated that Barber and Browning called in the great and legendary piano master, Vladimir Horowitz, to look over the score and let them know whether or not it was playable. Browning said. "I was so afraid that Horowitz was going to sit down at the piano and just play it." To Browning's relief, Horowitz concurred that the final movement was not playable and Barber revised it. The _Song of Orpheus_ by William Schuman is another great work, that has seen very little daylight on CDs, unless you count a Leonard Rose collection that is completely out of my budget.


Barber later revised it again, which I think is the version Browning used for his RCA remake.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 143323
> 
> 
> Raff: Sinfonietta in F Major, Op. 188
> 
> Sinfonieorchester Basel
> Andres Joho
> Recorded: 7-8 December 1981
> Recording Venue: Studio Basel, Radio DRS, Switzerland
> 
> " A truly beautiful piece for 10 wind instruments. One of Raff's finest works"


I was unaware of this work and recording. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Bkeske

Interesting works, though not complex in any way, 'delightful' comes to mind. British pressing, 1979.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143342


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Swan Lake

Montreal Symphony Orchestra
Charles Dutoit, conductor

1992, reissued 2011


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Bkeske said:


> Interesting works, though not complex in any way, 'delightful' comes to mind. British pressing, 1979.
> 
> View attachment 143341


You mean simply enjoyable to listen to, right? Many of Delius's works are complexly structured and painstakingly thought through...


----------



## Guest

This is well played and recorded. Demanding for both listener (at times) and performer.


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frideric Handel*: Messiah, HWV 56: Part II. Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque

I think this is my 4th listen through since I got this a few weeks ago. So good.


----------



## Bkeske

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> You mean simply enjoyable to listen to, right? Many of Delius's works are complexly structured and painstakingly thought through...


Yes, simply enjoyable. I'm certainly not belittling his compositional skills, these works simply come off more similar to a musical or movie score. To me. And there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Bkeske

1980's reissue of the original 1964 release.


----------



## Tinaj0669

This is what I've been listening to today


----------



## 8j1010

This piece is very interesting, I don't listen to a lot of sacred music, or vocal music at all. It kind of reminds me of Bach cantatas. I definitely would recommend it.


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the German Symphony Orchestra of Berlin in Aleander Scriabin's "Symphony No. 1" and "The Poem of Fire":


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Bkeske said:


> Yes, simply enjoyable. I'm certainly not belittling his compositional skills, these works simply come off more similar to a musical or movie score. To me. And there is nothing wrong with that.


I confess that when I have been struck down with bad colds or the flu, some of Delius's more pastoral settings have afforded me the sleep I desperately needed. _Summer Night on the River_ is esp. effective in this regard. He has been a very good friend to me.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Multiple Spins Today:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Very good Mahler 1st; recording is very good albeit the strings are somewhat recessed and has a huge dynamic range.


----------



## 13hm13

Friedrich Kuhlau - Trylleharpen, Op.27 - Ouverture


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Patrick Demenga (cello) and Enrico Pace (piano) performing Felix Medelssohn Bartholdy's "Piano Trio No. 1":


----------



## 13hm13

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838):
Piano Trio in E flat major, op.2
Piano Trio in C minor, op.143

Mendelssohn Trio Berlin

Ries - Piano Trios - Mendelssohn Trio Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Disc 4

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## Rogerx

*September 1874 Gustav Holst*



Holst: The Planets & Strauss: Don Juan

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Brahms, Piano Concerto No1 - Cedric Tiberghien, BBC SO, Jiri Belohlavek.

By turns a powerful and delicate performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971 - Toccata, BWV 911 - Duets, BWV 802-805 - English Suite, BWV 811

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492

Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino), Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Malx

Gustav Holst, The Planets - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult.

A few minor flubs in the brass here and there that don't detract from the overall performance which I find has a lot more feeling than some I've heard. I'll qualify my comment by saying - that was a note made years ago and I haven't heard that many recordings as this is a work I rarely play. Brought out today for Gustav's birthday.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492
> 
> Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino), Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count)
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


One of the best recordings of Figaro ever, IMHO. It's my favourite "big band" version, that's for sure.


----------



## erudite

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
Gossec: Symphonie à dix-sept parties

François-Xavier Roth - Les Siècles*









And what a fine performance this is.
Beautifully balanced in both performance and recording.

I listened to this three times this weekend and it just keeps on giving.

I hope they continue and record a few other of Beethoven's works.

Magic.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ervin Schulhoff - various works part four of four for this morning.

Sonata no.2 for violin and piano (1927):
Sonata for solo violin (1927):










_Hot-music: Zehn synkopierte Etüden_ [_Ten Studies in Syncopation_] for piano (1928):
_Suite dansante en jazz_ for piano (1931):










Concerto for string quartet and winds (1930):










Symphony no.2 (1932):
Symphony no.3 (1935):










_(15) Volkslieder und Tänze aus Schlesisch Teschen_ [_(15) Folk Songs and Dances from the Těšín Region_] for voice and piano WoO [Texts: anon.] (1936):


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Elim Chan


----------



## sonance

Giya Kancheli (1935 - 2019)

- Time ... and again (for violin and piano; 1996)
- V & V (for violin and taped voice with string orchestra; 1994)
- In l'istesso tempo (for piano quartet; 1997)
Gidon Kremer, violin; Oleg Maisenberg, piano; Kremerata Baltica; The Bridge Ensemble (ecm)


----------



## Rogerx

Holst: Cotswolds Symphony

Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta

Holst: A Winter Idyll
Holst: Indra
Holst: Japanese Suite, Op. 33
Holst: Symphony in F, Op. 8 'The Cotswolds'
Holst: Walt Whitman Overture, Op. 7


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rogerx said:


> Louis-Ferdinand Hérold: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4
> 
> Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)
> 
> Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


Rogerx, what do you think of these PCs?


----------



## Rogerx

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Rogerx, what do you think of these PCs?


I love them so much, it's not the most high intelligent music but one get's in a very good mood. 
There's another recording with one more, see link .
https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...and-herold-four-concertos-for-piano-orchestra

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger is a better piano player though.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Gadfly Suite Op.97a


----------



## Rogerx

CPE Bach: Cello Concertos

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello)

Arcangelo, Jonathan Cohen

Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Wq. 170 (H432)
Cello Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Wq. 171 (H436)
Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst: Mozart

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Allegro in B flat for clarinet, 2 violins, viola & cello, KAnh.91 (516c)
Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"


----------



## eljr




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Pathetique and Manfred. Tchaikovsky's symphonies are finally starting to click for me.


----------



## eljr

I gave this another listen earlier today... I liked it better than yesterday. Funny how time and circumstance impacts our music appreciation.


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> I gave this another listen earlier today... I liked it better than yesterday. Funny how time and circumstance impacts our music appreciation.


 That's why we have to be careful with opinions and their overstated values,that is my opinion.


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> That's why we have to be careful with opinions and their overstated values,that is my opinion.


Precisely , our own judgments / taste are most value.
( That's why I bought the 31 CD's set you have with baroque )


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven - 33 variations on a waltz by Diabelli

Rudolf Serkin

I wonder how many other variations Beethoven improvised he never put down?


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, Op. 34 & Four Sea Interludes, Op. 33a & Passacaglia, Op. 33b & Suite on English Folk Tunes, Op. 90

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Henry Chapin (speaker)


----------



## sbmonty

Sibelius: String Quartet In D Minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143361


*Bedřich Smetana*

Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

2017


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## ELbowe

*A Doi Tenori (Duetti Da Chiesa Nella Roma Del Primo Seicento)
Sances - Carissimi - Frescobaldi - Foggia
Bruno Boterf & Gilles Ragon 
L'Empreinte Digitale ‎Label CD Canada 1999*


----------



## Itullian

Gorgeous


----------



## Bourdon

*Heinrich Schütz*

CD XXII


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Precisely , our own judgments / taste are most value.
> ( That's why I bought the 31 CD's set you have with baroque )


I hope you will enjoy it


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel works*

The nice thing about a download is, I can punch in Ravel and have it all pop up in continuous play.


----------



## eljr

Glass & Stravinsky: Violin Concertos

David Nebel (violin), London Symphony Orchestra, Baltic Sea Philharmonic, Kristjan Järvi

Release Date: 1st May 2020


----------



## Marinera

Serenata Hungarica. Accentus Austria


----------



## Merl

sbmonty said:


> Sibelius: String Quartet In D Minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"


Killer cd. The Grieg (especially) and Sibelius are superb.


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

I love to listen to Hassan,the poetry and dreamy world that could be near or far of that leads of to "The Golden Road To Samarkand"

Bournemouth Sinfonietta & Choir
Vernon Handley


----------



## Malx

More Brahms this afternoon in between making phone calls.

Piano Quartet Op 25 - Trio Wanderer + one.

Clarinet Quintet Op 115 - Alessandro Carbonare (clarinet), Luc Hery, Florence Binder (violins), Nicolas Bone (viola) & Muriel Pouzenc (cello).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boccherini, Cello Concerto No. 9*


----------



## eljr

Bach - Vivaldi: Double Concertos for Violin & Cello Piccolo

Giuliano Carmignola (violin), Mario Brunello (cello)

Release Date: 27th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: A472
Label: Arcana
Length: 69 minutes
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
July 2020
Concerto Choice


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Stan's Brahms is awesome!


----------



## eljr

Kanon

Yukiko Hirai (harp)

Release Date: 7th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: MECO1035
Label: Art Infini
Length: 46 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces intimae"
Casal Quartett

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. Somehow, beyond my own belief, I've yet to purchase a recording of this, I suppose because I heard it live many years ago and didn't think much of it. Time to reevaluate.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143367


*Samuel Barber*

Violin Concerto, op. 14
Cello Concerto, op. 22
Piano Concerto, op. 38

Kyoko Takezawa, violin
Steven Isserlis, cello
John Browning, piano
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin, conductor

recorded 1990 and 1994, compilation 2005


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD 8

Kammer Konzerte (chamber music)


----------



## eljr

Ostinato

Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall

Catalogue No: AV9820
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 72 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2002
Editor's Choice


----------



## Itullian




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I guess it's symphony day. Lenny - Eroica and Bruno - Pastoral.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ernst Krenek - from late afternoon it's been various string quartets, symphonies and songs from this prolific and long-lived Austrian composer. Apologies for fuzzy image of the recording of Symphony no.2

String Quartet no.1 op.6 (1921):
String Quartet no.7 op.96 (1944):










Symphony no.1 op.7 (1921):
Symphony no.5 op.119 (1947-49):










Symphony no.2 op.12 (1923):










_O Lacrymosa_ [_O, Tearful One_] - three songs for voice and piano op.48 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1926):
_Monolog der Stella_ - concert aria for voice and piano op.57 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1928):
_Durch die Nacht_ [_Through the Night_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.67 [Texts: Karl Kraus] (1930-31):
_Die Nachtigall_ [_The Nightingale_] - song for voice and piano op.68 [Text: Karl Kraus] (1931):
_Weschselrahmen_ [_Exchangeable Picture Frame_] - cycle of six songs for vice and piano op.189 [Texts: Emil Barth] (1964-65):
_Two Silent Watchers_ - song for voice and piano op.222 [Text: Mimi Rudulph] (1975):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143371


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Mass in B minor

The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Stephen Layton, conductor

2018


----------



## Eramire156

*Amadeus Quartet an almost complete Beethoven cycle*

_*Ludwig van Beethoven
String Quartets op.18 nos. 1-3









Amadeus Quartet *_


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bloch, E: Concerto Grosso No. 1, for string orchestra & piano

Eastman Rochester Symphony Orchestra
Howard Hanson
Recorded: 1959-05-05
Recording Venue: Eastman Theatre, Rochester, New York


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart: Piano Quartets, K. 478 & K. 493*
Quatuor Festetics, Paul Badura-Skoda


----------



## Itullian

Superb


----------



## Bkeske

My new Mono cart arrived today, so I can spin my mono LP's in full glory. Sounds great.

This, from 1959.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Squeezing in six or seven of these this evening, before the Britbox beckons...


----------



## Chilham

eljr said:


> Ostinato
> 
> Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall
> 
> Catalogue No: AV9820
> Label: Alia Vox
> Length: 72 minutes
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> March 2002
> Editor's Choice


Love that, especially Canarios.


----------



## Chilham

Bach: The Art of Fugue arr. for chamber ensemble

Rachel Podger, Brecon Baroque


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas No.23 in F minor, op.57, the "Appassionata" & No.24 in F-sharp major, op.78, "À Thérèse". Wilhelm Kempff

I'm most of the way through Kempff's Beethoven sonatas cycle now, listening to one or two a day (not every day) over the past month. It's been an excellent experience so far. Just about all are great interpretations, excellently played, in great sound. That being said, I was not all that keen on his Appassionata. The finale was a little too slow, the slow movement a little too fast, and he played certain passages weirdly/in ways other than what I'm used to. Not a highlight of the cycle, but still all in all a great performance-just not my favorite. À Thérèse fares a little bit better. Not one of my favorite sonatas (though it is one of the more memorable of the "little" sonatas) but Kempff makes a convincing case for it.


----------



## Bkeske

1956 release, mono


----------



## bharbeke

This is a great performance of Mozart's Symphony No. 41. There was a well-deserved bit of applause after the first movement, and the rest of it was also worth hearing.


----------



## Bkeske

1962 release, mono. Really like this performance.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:









Current listening:









Happy birthday Gustav!


----------



## Dimace

*Karajan & Beethoven* had a very successful relation. From the Symphonies Circles to the Piano Concertos & Missa Solemnis, Herbie has proven himself as one of the best with the Greatest. This DG 13XCDs Set is the proof of this statement. Christoph Eschenbach Alexis Weissenberg, Anne Sophie, Yo-Yo Ma and many other TOP interpreters making this set even better.


----------



## Bkeske

1954 release. Mono. Very nice indeed.


----------



## eljr

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 'Babi Yar'

Oleg Tsibulko (bass)

Russian National Orchestra, Kirill Karabits

Release Date: 24th Jul 2020
Catalogue No: PTC5186618
Label: Pentatone
Length: 58 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
17th July 2020


----------



## Itullian

Picked this up for 15usd.
Very good.


----------



## Bkeske

Itullian said:


> Picked this up for 15usd.
> Very good.


I got my set for about that, used, and worth so much more. Just a fantastic set.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Got this set today. Listened to 4 and 5. Loved it. Beautiful playing and sound and enough nuances in phrasing to make some passages sound completely fresh. Barenboim divides the strings so this adds to the different experience, as most conductors keep the string arrangement in the traditional violins on the left, violas in the middle and cellos and bases on the right.


----------



## Bkeske

1956 release. Mono


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan - Brahms #1, Vienna Philharmonic. RCA Victor Red Seal (shaded dog) 1959 mono


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 13 & 14

Brandis Quartett


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

Ormandy, Debussy & Ravel. Columbia Masterworks. Released 1956 Mono. Beautiful recording and performance


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Magnificat

Nancy Argenta (soprano I), Patrizia Kwella (soprano II), Charles Brett (alto), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), David Thomas (bass), Emma Kirkby (soprano)

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Marinera

Giuliani - Music for Violin and Guitar. Piercarlo Sacco (violin), Andrea Dieci (guitar)

Grand duo concertant, Op. 85
Sérénade, Op. 127
Duo concertante in E Minor, Op. 25, 'Grand Sonata'


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 13 & 17; Concert Rondo, K.382

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 5 - LSO, Gergiev.

I got Gergiev's 'LSO Live' complete Symphony set a good number of years back as a very cheap download from where I can't recall.
As usual I burn to disc (I still prefer physical media). Overall it isn't a set I visit often, simply because I have so many other alternatives I like better but this recording of the fifth symphony is a first class performance - nothing particularly different in his approach but it sounds right to my ears and the LSO are bang on form.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Mahler, Symphony No 5 - LSO, Gergiev.
> 
> I got Gergiev's 'LSO Live' complete Symphony set a good number of years back as a very cheap download from where I can't recall.
> As usual I burn to disc (I still prefer physical media). Overall it isn't a set I visit often, simply because I have so many other alternatives I like better but this recording of the fifth symphony is a first class performance - nothing particularly different in his approach but it sounds right to my ears and the LSO are bang on form.


I attended the Gergiev LSO concerts in London from which these recordings are drawn. The 6th was an absolutely blistering performance and I've never heard it delivered so dramatically, before or since. Sadly, none of the recordings do justice to the actual live renditions. Although, the 8th is better on CD because the overhang in St Paul's Cathedral was almost intolerable with one section still reverberating, while the next section begins!

if I recall correctly, the CD of the 5th got mixed reviews when it was released, but I rate it highly.


----------



## Marinera

*Yedid Nefesh - Amant De Mon Âme.* Meirav Ben David-Harel (voice, percussion, hurdy-gurdy), Yair Harel (voice, tar, percussion), Nima Ben David (viola da gamba), Michele Claude (percussion)


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: Beatrice di Tenda

Dame Joan Sutherland (Beatrice di Tenda), Josephine Veasey (Agnese), Luciano Pavarotti (Orombello), Cornelius Opthof (Filippo Maria Visconti), Joseph Ward (Anichino/Rizzardo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I attended the Gergiev LSO concerts in London from which these recordings are drawn. The 6th was an absolutely blistering performance and I've never heard it delivered so dramatically, before or since. Sadly, none of the recordings do justice to the actual live renditions. Although, the 8th is better on CD because the overhang in St Paul's Cathedral was almost intolerable with one section still reverberating, while the next section begins!
> 
> if I recall correctly, the CD of the 5th got mixed reviews when it was released, but I rate it highly.


What is your opinion of the recording of the sixth?


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Violin Concerto - Henryk Szeryng, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.

Featuring birthday boy Szeryng this was the first recording I bought of the Beethoven concerto some thirty years ago - its still a very fine performance.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> What is your opinion of the recording of the sixth?


I find it a very urgent and driving reading which comes across as rather rushed as a CD. In the live concert that I attended, it was exhilarating, the nervous energy palpable and the orchestra was matching Gergiev's emotional intensity every step of the way.

A concert I'd love to experience again, but a CD I rarely return to .....


----------



## Bourdon

CD 2

Gabrieli, G: Canzon II

Doron Sherwin, Capriccio Stravagante Renaissance Orchestra and Skip Sempé, Doron Sherwin (soloist)
Capriccio Stravagante Renaissance Orchestra
Skip Sempé

Malvezzi: La Pellegrina

Capriccio Stravagante Consort Voices, Capriccio Stravagante Renaissance Orchestra, Skip Sempé and Collegium Vocale Gent, Capriccio Stravagante Consort Voices (soloist)
Capriccio Stravagante Renaissance Orchestra, Collegium Vocale Gent
Skip Sempé

O fortunato giorno, a 30

Sinfonia, a 6

Dolcissimi Sirene, a 6

Purcell: Pavan in B-Flat

Capriccio Stravagante
Skip Sempé

Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire'

Guillemette Laurens, Capriccio Stravagante and Skip Sempé, Guillemette Laurens (soloist)
Capriccio Stravagante
Skip Sempé

Monteverdi: Zefiro torna

Capriccio Stravagante
Skip Sempé

Marini, B: Sonata: La Variata

Skip Sempé (soloist), Pablo Valetti (soloist)

Cabezón, A: Pavana con su glosa

Capriccio Stravagante
Skip Sempé

Cabezón, H: Dulce memoria

Skip Sempé (soloist)

Cabezón, A: Differencias sobre las Vacas

Capriccio Stravagante
Skip Sempé

Jacopo Arcadelt: Il bianco et dolce cigno

Capriccio Stravagante
Skip Sempé

Holborne: The funerals (Pavan)

Capriccio Stravagante Renaissance Orchestra
Skip Sempé

Purcell: Air for the flute

Julien Martin, Capriccio Stravagante and Skip Sempé, Julien Martin (soloist)
Capriccio Stravagante
Skip Sempé

Cabezón, A: Differencias sobre el canto llano del Cavallero

Capriccio Stravagante
Skip Sempé

Marenzio: La Pellegrina: O figlie di Piero, a 18

Capriccio Stravagante Consort Voices, Capriccio Stravagante Renaissance Orchestra, Skip Sempé and Collegium Vocale Gent, Capriccio Stravagante Consort Voices (soloist)
Capriccio Stravagante Renaissance Orchestra, Collegium Vocale Gent
Skip Sempé

Malvezzi: La Pellegrina: Dal vago e bel sereno, a 6

Capriccio Stravagante Consort Voices, Skip Sempé, Collegium Vocale Gent and Capriccio Stravagante Renaissance Orchestra, Capriccio Stravagante Consort Voices (soloist)
Capriccio Stravagante Renaissance Orchestra, Collegium Vocale Gent
Skip Sempé

Cavalieri: La Pellegrina: O che nuovo miracolo, a 5 / a 3

Capriccio Stravagante Consort Voices, Collegium Vocale Gent, Skip Sempé and Capriccio Stravagante Renaissance Orchestra, Capriccio Stravagante Consort Voices (soloist)
Capriccio Stravagante Renaissance Orchestra, Collegium Vocale Gent
Skip Sempé


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Works for Cello & Piano

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)

Albumblatt Assai Tranquillo
Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op. 34 No. 2
Cello Sonata No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 45
Cello Sonata No. 2 in D major, Op. 58
Song without Words for Cello & Piano, Op. 109
Variations concertantes Op. 17
Volkslied, Op. 47 No. 4


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Symphony No 3 'Eroica' - La Chambre Philharmonique, Emmanuel Krivine.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and the day before I loaded up the CD player with five more by (mostly) Dimitri Mitropoulos:

1. *Mahler*: _Symphony #1 "Titan"_; _Adagio_ and _Andante/Adagio_ from _Symphony #10_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Mitropoulos Conducts Mahler box set, Music & Arts Programs of America Inc.
2. *Mahler*: _Symphony #3_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Beatrice Krebs, contralto & boy's choir) Mitropoulos Conducts Mahler box set, Music & Arts Programs of America Inc.
3. *Mahler*: _Symphony #6 "Tragic"_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/Koln Radio Orchestra) Mitropoulos Conducts Mahler box set, Music & Arts Programs of America Inc.
4. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #10_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra); _Symphony #9 _(Efrem Kurtz/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) CBS Masterworks Portrait
5. *Wagner*: _Forest Murmurs_ from _Siegfried_; Complete _Act III _from _Gotterdammurung_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Astrid Varney as "Brunnhilde, Ramon Varney as "Siegfried, and others) Archipel Records UK

More from one of my favorite conductors from the Golden Age of classical music recordings. We start with a Mahler monster symphony project and four very fine recordings of Mahler symphonies even if they a bit rough in sound technology, monophonic, with some abridged material in the 3rd and 6th symphonies. Mitropoulos championed Mahler long before his friend and protege, Leonard Bernstein, made Mahler fashionable. There's a similarity in Mitropoulos' Mahler and Bernstein's first cycle, where both conductors really seem to make Mahler sing or swing as it were with a great feeling of spontaneity. We then go to Shostakovich's _Symphony #10_, and while I used to think of Shostakovich as a brother to Prokofiev, as if Prokofiev and Shostakovich were some kind of twin towers of music during Russia's Soviet era; I've now come to see Shostakovich more as a successor to Mahler; in that the starting with _#5_, all the Shostakovich symphonies, except for _#9_, capture Mahler's sense of depth and breadth. Then after taking a break from Mitropoulos with a recording of Shostakovich's _Symphony #9_ led by Efrem Kurtz, we top things off with some Wagner, as the gods of Valhalla go down in fire.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.7


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Tchaikovsky VC - Fischer and Dvorak VC - Faust


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini - Carulli - Rossini: Italian Serenades

Luigi Magistrelli & Bruno Giuffredi, Bruno Giuffredi, Luigi Magistrelli, Cristina Romanò, Laura Magistrelli


----------



## sonance

Giya Kancheli (1935 - 2019)

- Diplipito (for cello, countertenor and orchestra; 1997)
- Valse Boston (for piano and strings; 1996)
Thomas Demenga, cello; Derek Lee Ragin, countertenor; Dennis Russell Davies, piano; Stuttgarter Kammerorchester/Dennis Russell Davies (ecm)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143397


*Frédéric Chopin*

Ballade No. 1 in G minor, op. 23
Ballade No. 2 in F major, op. 38
Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, op. 47
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, op. 52
Barcarolle in F sharp major, op. 60
Fantasie in F minor, op. 49

Krystian Zimerman, piano

1988


----------



## Rogerx

Suppe: Missa Dalmatica

Roman Sadnik (tenor), Martin Achrainer (baritone), Bernhard Spingler (bass baritone), Martin Ranalter (organ)

Concentus Choir Brunech, Adriano Martinolli d'Arcy


----------



## eljr

Valls: Missa Regalis

Matthew Martin (organ)

The Choir of Keble College, Oxford, Academy of Ancient Music

Release Date: 1st May 2020
Catalogue No: AAM008
Label: AAM Records
Length: 40 minutes


----------



## sbmonty

Merl said:


> Killer cd. The Grieg (especially) and Sibelius are superb.


Yes, I saw your recommendation on the String Quartet thread. Thought I'd give it a listen. Agree completely. I think I'll order it.
Thanks!


----------



## sbmonty

Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 In C, Op. 52
Segerstam, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## sonance

Arvo Pärt (* 1935)

- Arbos (for brass ensemble and percussion; 1977/86)
- An den Wassern zu Babel (for chorus or ensemble; 1976/84)
- Pari Intervallo (for four parts without fixed instrumentation, 1976; here: version for organ, 1980)
- De Profundis (for men's voices, percussion and organ; 1980)
- Es sang vor langen Jahren (poem by Clemens Brentano; for alto, violin and viola; 1984)
- Summa (for chorus; 1977)
- Arbos (for brass ensemble; 1977/86)
- Stabat Mater (for three voices and string trio; 1985)
Brass Ensemble Staatsorchester Stuttgart/Dennis Russell Davies; The Hillilard Ensemble; Christopher Bowers-Broadbent, organ; Susan Bickley, alto; Gidon Kremer, violin; Vladimir Mendelssohn, viola; Thomas Demenga, cello (ecm)


----------



## eljr

The Butterfly Lovers Violin Concerto

Takako Nishizaki (violin)

Gumma Symphony Orchestra, Henry Shek

Release Date: 30th Oct 2015
Catalogue No: 8225819
Label: Marco Polo
Length: 51 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La mer & Ariettes oubliées

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati

Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées (6)
Debussy: La Mer
Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 80 (suite)
Fauré: Prelude to Penelope


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143398


*Carl Maria von Weber*

Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, op. 73
Bassoon Concerto in F major, op. 75
Horn Concertino in E minor, op. 45
Concertino for Clarinet and Orchestra in C minor / E flat major, op. 26

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Janiczek, director

2012


----------



## eljr

Songs

Philip Glass Ensemble, Bernard Fowler (vocal), Michael Riesman (piano), Paul Dunkel (flute), Janice Pendarvis (vocal), Richard Peck (alto saxophone), Jon Gibson (soprano saxophone), Jack Kripl (flute), Kronos Quartet, Linda Ronstadt (vocal), The Roches (vocal), Douglas Perry (vocal), The Roches (background...

Release Date: 1st Oct 2001
Catalogue No: G010001642993G
Label: Sony
Length: 93 minutes

CD 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*
Boccherini, String Quartet in A, Op. 39*

I've been ignoring Boccherini for a long time. In fact, I didn't even know I had this in my CD stack. I'm going to have to listen a few times to get what's going on, because Boccherini is easy to listen to only on the surface. Anyway, it's a good way to introduce the fall season.


----------



## eljr

Elgar: Violin Concerto

Nicola Benedetti (violin), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski

Release Date: 7th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: 4850949
Label: Decca
Length: 58 minute

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2020
Editor's Choice
Record of the Week
Record Review
30th May 2020
Record of the Week

Presto Recording of the Week
7th August 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven:Symphony No. 6 in F major, op. 68 "Pastoral" • Symphony No. 8 in F major, op. 93

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Hassan
*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Immediately accessible, much of it danceable, this music lends a stylish grace to both joy and (the occasional) sadness conveyed therein. Most interesting booklet notes: "Scheibe praised T. for the accessibility of his music, expressing his lack of attraction to the contrapuntal meanderings and music 'made for the eyes' of the older composers...In the 19th century there was a different point of view, and with the rediscovery of Bach his concept of religious music became accepted. In the same century, the fact that Telemann had been a cantor who also composed operas seemed incompatible with authentic religious sentiment, thus demonstrating that he had merely been a popular composer..." (Jan de Winne)









I bought this CD from Daedalus Books, which now - regrettably - doesn't offer much CD-wise. BTW, Philippe Herreweghe called Ponseele the finest Baroque oboist in the world. I wouldn't argue.


----------



## pianozach

Still shuffling my music, which means that it's UB40 and Beatles and Krommer in a bizarre sampling of music from several centuries.

The Finale of *Faust* (Gounod) [Faust by Charles Gounod in Italian; Giuliano Romagnoli, Gemma Bosini, Etc.; Carlo Sabajno conducting the Orchestra & Chorus Of La Scala Milan] just popped up, and it's a crappy amateurish sounding recording. The ensemble is out of tune, and the orchestra is out of tune. The Sound quality is pretty poor, not surprising as the original recording is from *1920* or 1918, depending on your source of information.

This is sometimes what I get for uploading CDs checked out from the library to my iTunes.

Although it's likely that the musicians and singers were all pretty pooped by the time the finale rolls around, and the recording is likely historically significant, it's still pretty painful to listen to. And it's only 1:22 long


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Delius, Hassan
> *
> View attachment 143401


* "The Golden Road To Samarkand"*


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD VI

Ricercar Consort


----------



## pmsummer

CALEFAX Reed Ensemble
_Oboe, English Horn, Clarinet, Alto Saxophone, Soprano Saxophone, Bass Clarinet, Bassoon_
*D. Shostakovich - A. Brumel - J. Ockeghem - T. ter Doest*
Calefax Reed Ensemble
_
Canal Grande_


----------



## eljr

Bach: Concertos for Harpsichord & Strings, Vol. 1

Masato Suzuki

Bach Collegium Japan

Release Date: 3rd Jul 2020
Catalogue No: BIS2401
Label: BIS
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thomas Adès - music from his first ten years part one of two for late afternoon and evening.

_Five Eliot Landscapes_ - song cycle for soprano and piano op.1 [Texts: T.S. Eliot] (1990):
_Catch_ for clarinet, violin, cello and piano op.4 (1991):
_Under Hamelin Hill_ for three chamber organs op.6 (1992):
_Still Sorrowing_ for piano op.7 (1991-92): 
_Darknesse Visible_ for piano, after a song by John Dowland WoO (1992):
_Life Story_ - version for soprano and piano op.8b [Text: Tennessee Williams] (1993):










_Gefriolsae Me_ - anthem for male voices and organ op.3b [Text: _Psalm LI_] (1990):
_Living Toys_ for chamber ensemble of fourteen players op.9 (1993):
_Sonata da Caccia_ for baroque oboe, horn and harpsichord op.11 (1993):
_Arcadiana_ for string quartet op.12 (1994):
_The Origin of the Harp_ for three clarinets, three violas, three cellos and percussion op.13 (1994):










Chamber Symphony for fifteen players op.2 (1990):
_...but all shall be well_ for orchestra op.10 (1993):










_The Lover in Winter_ - four songs for countertenor and piano WoO [Texts: anon. Medieval Latin] (1989):
_O thou who didst with pitfall and gin_ - anthem for male choir op.3 [Text: Omar Khayyam - trans. Edward FitzGerald] (1990): 
_Fool's Rhymes_ for mixed choir, harp, prepared piano, organ and percussion op.5 [Texts: John Donne/anon. Elizabethan and 14th c. English] (1992):
_Life Story_ for soprano, two bass clarinets and double bass op.8 [Text: Tennessee Williams] (1993):
_Les baricades mistérieuses_ for clarinet, bass clarinet, viola, cello and double bass, after François Couperin WoO (1994):
_Cardiac Arrest_ for clarinet, bass clarinet, viola, cello, double bass and piano duet, after the hit single by Madness WoO (1995):


----------



## Knorf

*Camargo Guarnieri*: Symphonies Nos. 2 "Uirapuru" & 3, _Abertura Concertante_
Orquestra Sinfônico do Estado de São Paulo, John Neschling

Highly recommendable symphonies from a distinctive voice.


----------



## Marinera

Bach - sonatas for violin and harpsichord nos. 2 - 5 (BWV 1015 - BWV 1018). Giulia Nuti, Chiara Zanisi









Biber - Mystery Sonatas, disk 1. Sirkka-Lisa Kaakinen-Pilch; Battalia


----------



## Malx

Schnittke, Concerto No 3 for Violin & Chamber Orchestra - Oleh Krysa (violin), Malmo SO, Eri Klas.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Für Elise and Bagatelles Opp. 33, 119 & 126

Paul Lewis (piano)

Release Date: 10th Jul 2020
Catalogue No: HMM902416
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 71 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
10th July 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2020
Editor's Choice
Instrumental Choice
BBC Music Magazine
October 2020
Instrumental Choice


----------



## Malx

Works by Tchaikovsky/Stravinsky/Balakirev - Alexandre Kantorow.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Villa-Lobos: Wind Music*

I highly recommend this album to anyone who's interested in this sort of chamber music. Been heavy on my rotation recently. As a disclaimer, that's not my picture below, I listen to it on Spotify but I think I'm gonna order the CD tbh. Villa-Lobos does some really wild as well as poignantly lyrical stuff on here and the playing is impeccable.


----------



## eljr

Biber: Baroque Splendor - Missa Salisburgensis

Recorded in Cardona (Catalunya) January 14-16, 2015 except for La Battalia à 10, recorded on February 11th, 2002

Release Date: 28th Aug 2015
Catalogue No: AVSA9912
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

Donna Diana...on:

Favorite Overtures--The London Philharmonic Orchestra, Horst Stein, Offenbach*, Von Suppe, Bizet, Von Reznicek ‎- Favorite Overtures


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 26,27,30 & 31


----------



## 13hm13

F min. symph (1919) on ...

Reznicek - Sinfonie F-moll; Sinfonie D-Dur - Wright


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Trauer Cantata Du aber Daniel,gehe hin

Cantata Ihr,deren Leben mit banger Finsternis umgeben

Cantata Erwachet zun Kriegen

Cantata Jauchzet Frohlocket

Ricercar Consort


----------



## PWoolfson

I have only recently encountered this; absolutely stunning performance by both of them


----------



## Bourdon

*French Chansons*


----------



## D Smith

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> *Villa-Lobos: Wind Music*
> 
> I highly recommend this album to anyone who's interested in this sort of chamber music. Been heavy on my rotation recently. As a disclaimer, that's not my picture below, I listen to it on Spotify but I think I'm gonna order the CD tbh. Villa-Lobos does some really wild as well as poignantly lyrical stuff on here and the playing is impeccable.
> 
> View attachment 143406


I'm a fan of those works too. Another great album is by Residenz-Quintett München if you can find it. It contains the Wind Quintet, Quartet and Trio. Speaking of Villa-Lobos I was prompted to put on his Symphonies 3 & 4 performed the by Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra - Isaac Karabtchevsky, Conductor.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas
Wilhelm Kempff

Spinning the Blu-ray Disc (which contains every piano sonata), I started with Sonata No. 6 in F major, Op. 10 No. 2 and am just letting it play. I love these recordings! I know these are considered basically mainstream performances, but they're _really_ good mainstream performances, with Kempff's extraordinarily fine ear for poetry and Beethovenian rhetoric. And the the Br-D "Pure Audio" format sounds astonishingly good!


----------



## Knorf

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> *Villa-Lobos: Wind Music*
> 
> I highly recommend this album to anyone who's interested in this sort of chamber music. Been heavy on my rotation recently. As a disclaimer, that's not my picture below, I listen to it on Spotify but I think I'm gonna order the CD tbh. Villa-Lobos does some really wild as well as poignantly lyrical stuff on here and the playing is impeccable.


I've had the pleasure and privilege of performing most of this repertoire with professional colleagues, and I love it all. Indeed, the performances on this disc are truly top-shelf; for me it's absolutely a top recommendation!


----------



## Itullian

I'm a Bach on the piano guy, but i want to hear it on harpsichord as well.
This set is very good.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Eramire156

*From the Günter Wand Live box*









*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no.9









Günter Wand
Berlin Philharmoniker *


----------



## eljr

Bent Sørensen: Concertos

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Martin Fröst (clarinet), Tine Thing Helseth (trumpet)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Per Kristian Skalstad, Thomas Søndergård

Release Date: 20th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: 8.226095
Label: Dacapo
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven String Quartet Op 135

Lindsay Quartet


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven puano concerto 5

Gould / Stokowski


----------



## DavidA

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas
> Wilhelm Kempff
> 
> Spinning the Blu-ray Disc (which contains every piano sonata), I started with Sonata No. 6 in F major, Op. 10 No. 2 and am just letting it play. I love these recordings! I know these are considered basically mainstream performances, but they're _really_ good mainstream performances, with Kempff's extraordinarily fine ear for poetry and Beethovenian rhetoric. And the the Br-D "Pure Audio" format sounds astonishingly good!


Are these the earlier (ie the 1950s) recordings or the later ones. They are both extremely fine.


----------



## Malx

Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No 3 - Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda.

To use an often over used word - I believe this work to be a masterpiece.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Cantus and Frode Fjellheim:









Current listening - Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2":









edit: The second movement of this symphony has a beautiful theme. Piston builds it, takes it away, and brings it back in full glory. Howard Hanson must have loved this.


----------



## Malx

Last disc of the evening:

Schoenberg, Chamber Symphony No 1 Op 9 - Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

^^^
Excellent disc!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

'Wagner Lite,' though never merely or exclusively so and more interesting than you might think. Romain Rolland famously praised d'Indy for his clarity of composition, then rather took him to task for it. The novelist wasn't wrong, but I am partial to the composers in and around the Franck circle (d'Indy was his student). D'Indy's own students include the likes of: Honegger, Magnard, Milhaud, Cole Porter, Roussel, Satie, Saygun, Tanguay, and Xian Xinghai. Also, interestingly, he has his own asteroid named after him! (#11530; all Holst gets is a crater on Mercury).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

Jochum with the Concertgebouw. For a $10 download from Supraphon for the entire set, this performance alone is worth the price, at least for me.


----------



## Itullian

Wow, these are so different sounding.
If you don't know what a Baryton is check wiki.
It's like a bass with an extra set of sympathetic strings 
that drone kinda like a sitar.
Really neat.
At first it's strange, but then almost hypnotic.


----------



## eljr

In Chains of Gold: The English Pre-Restoration Verse Anthem Vol. 2

William Byrd to Edmund Hooper: Psalms and Royal Anthems

Magdalena Consort, Fretwork, His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts, with Silas Wollston (organ)

Release Date: 26th Jun 2020
Catalogue No: SIGCD609
Label: Signum
Length: 70 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
26th June 2020


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas
> Wilhelm Kempff
> 
> Spinning the Blu-ray Disc (which contains every piano sonata), I started with Sonata No. 6 in F major, Op. 10 No. 2 and am just letting it play. I love these recordings! I know these are considered basically mainstream performances, but they're _really_ good mainstream performances, with Kempff's extraordinarily fine ear for poetry and Beethovenian rhetoric. And the the Br-D "Pure Audio" format sounds astonishingly good!


I've been listening to this set a lot too, though I don't have the Blu Ray issue. It's so good! I'm most of the way through it by now, in the mid-20s, starting sometime last month. I might start over from the beginning once I'm done. We'll see.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: String Sextet No.2 in G major, op.36. Raphael Ensemble

This is much more intense than the first sextet. I don't know whether these works are destined to become favorites for me in Brahms, coming to them as late as I am, but they show extremely fine craftsmanship.


----------



## eljr

Glass: The Last Dalai Lama

Release Date: 21st Aug 2020
Catalogue No: OMM0146
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: String Sextet No.2 in G major, op.36. Raphael Ensemble
> 
> This is much more intense than the first sextet. I don't know whether these works are destined to become favorites for me in Brahms, coming to them as late as I am, but they show extremely fine craftsmanship.


Argh! My disc is totally defective; with noise glitches all over the final track. This must be a victim of the infamous Hyperion bronzing I've been hearing so much about, though it didn't really look bronze.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

flamencosketches said:


> Argh! My disc is totally defective; with noise glitches all over the final track. This must be a victim of the infamous Hyperion bronzing I've been hearing so much about, though it didn't really look bronze.


Oh, no, please no, not Hyperion  I have a bronze Hyperion that plays fine, but I also had two ASV discs that didn't; is this a British manufacturing problem?


----------



## Guest

Quartets No.3 and 6. Man, No.3 is an intense piece! The Tver' Philharmonic String Quartet (not sure why they have an apostrophe in their name) plays the hell out of it. Their tone isn't the most alluring, but that might be due to the recording. In any case, it works for that piece.


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir:


----------



## Itullian

This lady rocks.
Never boring.


----------



## Joe B

Celso Antunes leading the Netherlands Radio Choir in Sir James MacMillan's "Sun-Dogs":


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mozart String Quintets - an augmented Grumiaux Trio. Beethoven String Trios - Perlman, Zuckerman, Harrell.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Oh, no, please no, not Hyperion  I have a bronze Hyperion that plays fine, but I also had two ASV discs that didn't; is this a British manufacturing problem?


It is, or was, a thing with some of the British boutique labels in the '80s and '90s. Hyperion, ASV and possibly Nimbus I think have all been affected. Damn shame. Hyperion is one of my favorite labels outside of this (big) problem.


----------



## Caroline

Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano No. 5 in E-flat major
1. Allegro 0:05
2. Adagio un poco mosso 19:32
3. Allegro ma non troppo 25:51
Jos van Immerseel
Tafelmusik
Bruno Weil






Stunning.


----------



## eljr

Will Todd: Lights, Stories, Noise, Dreams, Love, Noodles

A Cappella Works

Bach Choir, David Hill

Release Date: 27th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: SIGCD591
Label: Signum
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir:


Wow, I just discover this one and here you are spinning it.


----------



## Rogerx

Voice Of Hope

Camille Thomas (cello), Brussels Philharmonic Orchestra, Stéphane Denève

Bellini: Casta Diva (from Norma)
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Donizetti: Una furtiva lagrima (from L'elisir d'amore)
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Massenet: Pourquoi me reveiller (from Werther)
Mozart: Dalla sua pace (from Don Giovanni)
Purcell: When I am laid in earth (from Dido and Aeneas)
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques: Kaddisch
Say: Cello Concerto 'Never Give Up'
Verdi: Va, pensiero (from Nabucco)
Wagner: Träume (No. 5 from Wesendonck-Lieder)
Williams, John: Schindler's List: Theme


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with five by Sergiu Celibidache with the Munich Philharmonic Orchestra on EMI Classics:

1. *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Scheherazade_ 
2. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #5_
3. *Bruckner*: _Symphony #8_, beginning
4. *Bruckner*: _Symphony #8_, conclusion
5. *Bruckner*: _Mass #3_ (w/Choir & soloists)

Even though Celibidache was alive and well and still active in the music business while I was collecting classical recordings during the previous century, I had no idea who Celibidache was until just a few years ago. Having been introduced to classical music by way of CBS and RCA budget reissue records and CDs, I was so much more familiar conductors such as Bernstein, Ormandy, Szell, Walter, Reiner, Stokowski, and others who recorded with American orchestras and for American labels. Add to this, Celibidache's evident dislike of studio recordings and even live recordings. Celibidache's ideal is hard to explain. I guess it involves a Buddhist approach of being in the moment. That being said, I found all the above selections to be thoroughly enjoyable and intense, and not at all boring despite the sprawling tempos that characterized Celibidache's style. Coming to Celibidache late, my recordings of his are few, so it's like catching just a glimpse into a different kind of classical music world of sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Chanson d'Amour

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> It is, or was, a thing with some of the British boutique labels in the '80s and '90s. Hyperion, ASV and possibly Nimbus I think have all been affected. Damn shame. Hyperion is one of my favorite labels outside of this (big) problem.


If you read the link below you will get details of what bronzing is and Hyperions response to it which was very understanding, I had a disc replaced about four years ago.
If you bought a new disc they will do something for you - but if second hand there is a fair chance the problem may be down to something other than bronzing.

Good luck.

https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/pages/bronzed.asp


----------



## Rogerx

Lignes Paralleles: Haydn, Lipatti, Mozart

Julien Libeer (piano)

Les Metamorphoses, Raphael Feye

Haydn: Symphony No. 49 in F minor 'La Passione'
Lipatti: Concertino en style classique, Op. 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 in B flat major, K595


----------



## bravenewworld

Michael Haydn,

_Anima Nostra_






Another video to which Youtube's perceptive algorithm brought me has been this (part of a) Michael Haydn cantata. His music certainly is undervalued!


----------



## Malx

So far this morning:

Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No 4 - Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda.

Schumann, Humoreske - Angela Hewitt.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Sängerknaben & Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Andras Schiff (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thomas Adès - music from his first ten years part two of two either side of lunch. The final work here, _Brahms_, is a delightfully sour vignette with which to end - Alfred Brendel complains about his music room being haunted by the spectre of Brahms playing the piano tunelessly while reeking the place out with his ghostly cigar smoke.

_Powder Her Face_ - chamber opera in two acts op.14 [Libretto: Philip Hensher] (1994-95):










_Traced Overhead_ for piano op.15 (1996):










_These Premises Are Alarmed_ for large orchestra op.16 (1996):
_Asyla_ for orchestra op.17 (1997):
_Concerto Conciso_ for piano and chamber ensemble op.18 (1997-98):










_The Fayrfax Carol_ for mixed choir with optional organ WoO [Text: anon. 15th c. English] (1997):
_America: A Prophecy_ for mezzo-soprano and orchestra with mixed choir ad libitum op.19 [Texts: 17th/18th c. Mayan/Matteo Flexa] (1999):
_January Writ_ for mixed choir and organ WoO [Text: _Book of Ecclesiastes_] (1999):
_Brahms_ for baritone and orchestra op.21 [Text: Alfred Brendel] (2001):


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.9 in D minor, op.125, the "Choral". Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, Wiener Singverein

Karajan's second of approximately 4 Beethoven 9ths in the studio is arguably the most acclaimed, and for good reason. Everything about it is sharp and precise, tautly controlled, and powerful and full-blooded. Moreover the choir and four soloists are great. It's not every day I want to hear the 9th but this is the recording I've been drawn to lately. (The others I have are Reiner/Chicago/RCA and Bernstein/NY/Sony, and the three are roughly equal in my estimation.)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise D911

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2014
Editor's Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2014
Winner - Solo Vocal
Gramophone Awards
2014
Winner - Solo Vocal

As we slowly moving towards winter time for: Schubert's: Winterreise D911


----------



## Bourdon

*Bizet*

*Les Pêcheurs de Perles *

Recording 1953


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Divertimento K334/ March in D Major K.445

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble


----------



## eljr

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis

BBC Music Magazine, June 2020, 
Release Date: 10th Feb 2020
Catalogue No: ALC1370


----------



## Granate

*Unpacking new CD purchases*


























*Mozart*
Symphony No.25 K183, Serenata Notturna, Don Giovanni Overture - RIAS - Otto Klemperer - 1955
Symphony No.29 K201 - KRSO - Otto Klemperer - 1954

*Haydn*
Symphony No.101 "The Clock" - SOdBR - Otto Klemperer - 1956

*Verdi*
_Don Carlo_ (Modena 4 Act Version) - Metropolitan - Fritz Stiedry - 1952

I don't normally post here. I'm showing my final project to the jury tomorrow and I'm really burnt with my Tchaikovsky challenge. So I took my cds off the shelf and played pieces from the classical era by Otto Klemperer. All historical, like my next listen of Verdi's Don Carlo. I hope it is as thrilling as the first time I listened to it, enough to win my challenge.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Reckon I'll stay in France, musically, for the next couple of days. Recorded in 1962, the Tortelier & Hubeau performances transferred well to CD; listening to them reminded me of my intent long ago, never fulfilled, to pursue some of Tortelier's own compositions (a symphony, concerto for two cellos, etc.).


----------



## Rogerx

Debut from Víkingur Ólafsson

Brahms's 7 Fantasies Op. 116 and 16 Waltzes as well as Beethoven's Eroica Variations.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143429


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Late Violin Concertos
RV 177, 191, 222, 273, 295, 375

Giuliano Carmignola, Baroque violin
Venice Baroque Orchestra
Andrea Marcon, conductor and harpsichord

2001


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1/La jolie fille de Perth, WD 15, Suite/ Roma, symphony for orchestra in C major/ Patrie - Overture, Op. 19

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra
John Lanchbery
Recorded: 1999


----------



## Marinera

Morning listening

















Now listening to Venetian Cello Sonatas. Gaetano Nasillo - violoncello, Anna Fontana - harpsichord, Sara Bennici - violoncello, Evangelina Mascardi - theorobo


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.6

These Japanese masterings have a better crisp sound than the official ones of Decca, they have more detail and are bit more spacial as in fact the Lp's do.


----------



## SanAntone

*Le sacre - Bernstein (1958)*

On 180 gram vinyl


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


>


He looks like he's saying, "You just _had_ to sneeze, didn't you?"


----------



## eljr

Serenity

Megan Page Gallagher (vocals), Jonathan Palmer Lakeland (piano), Emily Shusdock (vocals), Corey Everly (piano), Ryan John (vocals), Kathryn Trave (vocals), Matthew Henry (vocals)

The Same Stream Choir, James Jordan

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: GIACD-1078
Label: GIA ChoralWorks
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*

This is a lively interpretation in vivid sound.


----------



## Malx

Aaron Copland, Symphony No 3 - New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Guest

I wouldn't have thought the Classical era appealed to Hamelin based on his earlier recorded repertoire, but he certainly plays it well. No.13, 10, and 11 got my morning off to a sparkling start. The sound is excellent, too. (24/96 FLAC)


----------



## ELbowe

Beethoven, Ronald Brautigam ‎- The Complete Sonatas
BIS ‎2018
With limited mobility/vision post Cataract surgery lots of time to listen to this excellent set which is my first download. A little apprehensive of the Forte Piano but amazingly it sounds expansive and not the tinney/boxy (?) sound I anticipated. 
Also as it is John Coltrane's birthday "Giant Steps" is on the agenda.


----------



## eljr

Tina Guo
Autumn Winds

Release Date 2009
Duration40:39
Genre
Classical
Styles
Classical Crossover
Chamber Music


----------



## Malx

Bernstein, Symphony No 2 'The Age of Anxiety' - Lukas Foss (piano), Israel PO, Bernstein.

More enjoyable than I remembered!


----------



## Itullian

Period instruments


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphonies No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67 and No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlos Kleiber

Every once in awhile, someone pops onto a classical musician discussion group or forum and puffs themselves with self-congratulatory smugness about how Kleiber's Beethoven (or anything else) is "overrated."

It's not.

This is properly great forking Beethoven.

I'm revisiting this recording because I purchased (and received this morning) the Blu-ray Disc "Pure Audio" Carlos Kleiber Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon. It's the fourth different incarnation of these recordings that I've heard, and frankly the best, although the SACD edition was equally good, and actually it was always really good even on the first CD release. But I didn't have some of the operas, so it was an easy call to purchase the box even though it meant duplicate purchases of some of it again. I'll spread around the Kleiber love to my friends and family.

The one irritation is no libretti for the operas, but I'll get over it I expect.


----------



## eljr

Kaleidoscope: Khatia Buniatishvili

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Release Date: 5th Feb 2016
Catalogue No: 88875170032
Label: Sony
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I was prepared to dislike Barto's Rameau interpretations; I'd much prefer harpsichord and something HIP and 'echt' or as close to it as possible. But I was gradually won over by his playing, equal parts Barto & Rameau, obviously well thought out and considered, and found the disc surprisingly enjoyable. Wild and sweet.


----------



## eljr

Bernstein: Symphony No. 2 'The Age of Anxiety'

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Sir Simon Rattle

Release Date: 24th Aug 2018
Catalogue No: 4835539
Label: DG
Length: 39 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
24th August 2018

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018


----------



## eljr

Silhouettes

Music by Debussy, Milhaud, Clarke & Werkman

Dana Zemtsov (viola), Anna Fedorova (piano)

Release Date: 26th Jun 2020
Catalogue No: CCS42320
Label: Channel
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven
String Quartet no.13 in B flat major Op.130
String Quartet no.14 in C sharp minor Op.131









Loewenguth Quartet *

Recorded for Vox 1962-1963


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mendelssohn*

Ein Mitternachtstraum

Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Jacck

Mendelssohn - Elijah


----------



## realdealblues

*Chopin-Godowsky*
_Etudes_
[Rec. 2005, Live]







Piano: Boris Berezovsky


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 12 and 15*
Mari Kodama

I am listening to the others in the set, too, but these two performances are "stop someone on the street and tell them how great these are" level. The funeral march in 12 and the andante in 15 are superb.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various works part one over the course of the evening. Recent posts on this thread have prompted me to revisit LB's music for the first time this year.

Piano Trio (1937):










_Fancy Free_ - ballet in one act (1944):










_On the Town_ - musical in two acts [Story: Jerome Robbins. Lyrics: Betty Comden/Adolph Green] (1944):










Symphony no.1 [_Jeremiah_] for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Text: _Book of Lamentations_] (1942):
Symphony no.2 [_The Age of Anxiety_] for piano and orchestra, after the poem by W.H. Auden (1949 - rev. 1965):


----------



## Dimace

I'm very happy because I need to write NOTHING about this set, but only this: MUST HAVE! *One of the best Rings out there.* Period.


----------



## Malx

Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No 5 - Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda.


----------



## eljr

Todd: The Call of Wisdom

Tenebrae & English Chamber Orchestra, Nigel Short

Release Date: 5th Jun 2012
Catalogue No: SIGCD298
Label: Signum
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143452


*Robert Schumann*

Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor, op. 11
Humoreske in B flat major, op. 20

Angela Hewitt, piano

2007


----------



## Malx

After reading on another thread about composers/works that have fallen out of favour in your estimation I thought I'd dig this disc out.
When I first started listening to CM in earnest I came across this in a bargain bin and knowing nothing about the composer and even less about the works on it, I just took a punt - for a good while it was played regularly - but now its possibly 15(ish) years since I last played it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

THE ROAD TO COMPOSTELA
_Music for the Pilgrimage to Santiago de Compostela_
*Codex Calixtinus, Codex Las Huelgas, other sources*
The Rose Ensemble
_
Rose_


----------



## Itullian

Great set.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Stravinsky Violin Concerto - Perlman/BSO/Ozawa

(Malx - I've always enjoyed Villa Lobos' Guitar Concerto as well.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jacck said:


> Mendelssohn - Elijah


I wonder if Robert Shaw's reworking of phrases like "he laveth the thirsty land" has caught on.


----------



## Bkeske

Italian pressing 1972


----------



## SanAntone

Sonatas - Claude Debussy


----------



## 13hm13

I think John Williams (in Jurassic Park) may have absorbed a few notes from Herz--PC2 

A fine PC !!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143458


*Giacomo Puccini*

Turandot

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta, conductor

1973, reissued 1984


----------



## Bkeske

Originally recorded 1962. Angel reissue from the late 70's per the label design.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in spiritual songs from the Baltic States:


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

London Release, 1980


----------



## SanAntone

14 hours of top tier pianists playing Debussy and Satie solo piano music. May only be available to stream, 2020 release from UMG Recordings.


----------



## Joe B

2nd 'spin':








24/96 FLAC


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius The Tempest Opus no. 109. N. Jarvi, Gothenburg

One of the last pieces the master produced based on one of the last dramas another master produced in words... written in 1925 or so. I would turn your attention to Dances of the Nymphs. Two minutes of heaven. I don’t know whether you read the play first and decode the work or listen to the work and decode the play. The play begins with a storm at sea or in the mind that turns the world upside down... this work begins with the world upside down and the storm appears and the world rights itself Who would have thought at age 60 this curmudgeon always hopefully of making the next payday would have said it is finished. Let us retire to Ainola...


----------



## Bkeske

Released 1971. Really good.


----------



## Bkeske

One of my current favs. Recorded live at the Casals Festival, Prades. Turnabout 1971. Such a nice live recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Creatures of Prometheus, Op. 43

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Malx

Todays first birthday celebrant.

Andrzej Panufnik.

Violin Concerto (1971) - Krzysztof Smietana (violin) & Bassoon Concerto (1985) - Robert Thompson (bassoon) both accompanied by London Musici conducrted by Mark Stephenson.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Serenades

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Malx

Jean-Baptiste Lully, Extracts from Atys - soloists, Les Arts Florissants, William Christie.

The only disc I have of Lully's in my collection an easy choice to play on this his birthday.


----------



## 13hm13

Franck: Symphony in D Minor / Le Chasseur Maudit


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

David Jalberg (piano)


----------



## Malx

Via Qobuz
Beethoven Symphony No 5 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Karajan.
This 2014 remastering seems so much better than the 2008 attempt.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 'Kaddish' & Dybbuk Suite No. 2

Montserrat Caballé

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Wiener Jeunesse-Chor, Wiener Sängerknaben, New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Marinera

Earlier - Graun. Ensemble Baroque de Limoges, Christophe Coin









Now - Lully. Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations

Les Bourgeois Gentilhomme, 1670

Le Divertissement Royal, 1664-1670

Alceste orchestral suite

Chaconne de l'Amour medecin (1665)


----------



## libopera

Vera Gornostaeva, teacher at Moscow conservatory.

Her interpretation is deeply emotional, but strictly classical.

A new entry for me, and in my best records. Please, Beethoven lovers, consider this execution!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D845, D894, D958 & D960

Shai Wosner (piano)


----------



## Marinera

Lully - Te Deum LWV 55. Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre; Capella Cracoviensis


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various works part two either side of lunch.

_Prelude, Fugue and Riffs_ for clarinet and jazz ensemble (1949):










_Wonderful Town_ - musical in two acts [Story: Joseph A. Fields/Jerome Chodorov. Lyrics: Betty Comden/Adolph Green] (1953):










_Facsimile_ - choreographic essay for orchestra (1946):
_Serenade after Plato's Symposium_ for violin, strings and percussion (1954):










Symphonic suite for orchestra from the music for the film _On the Waterfront_ (1955):
Overture for orchestra from the operetta _Candide_ (1954-56):


----------



## Malx

Sibelius, String Quartet Op 56 'Voces intimae' - recordings by the New Helsinki Quartet & The Dante Quartet.


----------



## jim prideaux

The Lindsay String Quartet performing Dvorak's Quartets nos. 10 and 14.

I have listened to this recording repeatedly and the 14th is such a wonderful work!


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Dowland*: Songs for voice & lute/orpharion. Emma Kirkby, Anthony Rooley


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini Collection Volume 3

Thomas Martin (double bass) & Anthony Halstead (piano), Jacquelyn Fugelle (soprano)

Bottesini: Allegro di Concerto alla Mendelssohn
Bottesini: Capriccio di Bravura
Bottesini: Elegy in D
Bottesini: Fantasia 'Lucia di Lammermoor'
Bottesini: Fantasia on Bellini's Beatrice di Tenda
Bottesini: Grande Allegro di Concerto
Bottesini: Introduzione e bolero
Bottesini: Romanza Drammatica
Bottesini: Romanza: Une bouche aimée
Bottesini: Une bouche aimée


----------



## Marinera

Some orchestral and harpsichord Lully, disks 1&2. Café Zimmermann, Celine Frisch


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.15 in A minor, op.132. Colorado String Quartet

This was always the most elusive of the late quartets to me and still is, but this is the second time this week I've decided to listen to it, so maybe I'm making progress. Great recording from the Coloradans, purchased for next to nothing ($0.99 for the whole set, mp3).

Edit: the "Song of Holy Thanksgiving from a convalescent to the Godhead" is amazing. Probably one of the best slow movements in Beethoven.


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony fantastique, Op. 14

Philadelphia Orchestra,
Riccardo Muti


----------



## eljr

Telemann - Cantatas for Alto

Annette Markert (alto)

Il Parnasso Musicale

Reissue Date: 2020
Catalogue No: CHE01252


----------



## sonance

Gerald Finzi (1901 - 1956)

- Cello Concerto (1951-55)
- Eclogue (for piano and strings; c. 1920, rev. c. 1940)
- Grand Fantasia and Toccata (for piano and orchestra; 1928, rev. 1953)
Tim Hugh, cello; Peter Donohoe, piano; Northern Sinfonia/Howard Griffiths (naxos)


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> 2nd 'spin':
> 
> View attachment 143462
> 
> 24/96 FLAC


I had my headphones out the last two days and meant to listen to this.... forgot

maybe today:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Piano Quintet/ String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9/Swedish Dances, Op. 63

Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) &, Piers Lane (piano)

Goldner String Quartet


----------



## SanAntone

Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - Herreweghe


----------



## eljr

The Magic of Polyphony

Huelgas-Ensemble (early music ensemble)

Paul Van Nevel

Release Date: 18th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 19075970012
Label: Deutsche HM
Length: 2 hours 39 minutes

CD 3


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Joseph Haydn*
_String Quartet #42 in C major, Op. 54/2, H. 3/57
String Quartet #43 in G major, Op. 54/1, H. 3/58_
[Rec. 1971]
_String Quartet #44 in E major, Op. 54/3, H. 3/59
String Quartet #45 in A major, Op. 55/1, H. 3/60
String Quartet #46 in F minor, Op. 55/2, H. 3/61, "Razor"
String Quartet #47 in B-flat major, Op. 55/3, H. 3/62_
[Rec. 1972]
_String Quartet #48 in C major, Op. 64/1, H. 3/65
String Quartet #49 in B minor, Op. 64/2, H. 3/68
String Quartet #50 in B-flat major, Op. 64/3, H. 3/67
String Quartet #51 in G major, Op. 64/4, H. 3/66_
[Rec. 1973]
_String Quartet #52 in E-flat major, Op. 64/6, H. 3/64
String Quartet #53 in D major, Op. 64/5, H. 3/63, "The Lark"_
[Rec. 1974]














Ensemble: Amadeus Quartet

A whole lotta Haydn...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rogerx said:


> Dvorak: Serenades
> 
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


One of my favorite interpretations of the _Serenades_, performed with an affectionate assurance... I've never heard Hugh Wolff's - would like to.


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: Symphony No. 3
Klemperer; Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Die schöne Magelone, Op. 33

Andreas Schmidt (baritone), Jörg Demus (piano)


----------



## eljr

Handel: Arias

Avery Amereau (contralto)

Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra, Nicholas McGegan

Release Date: 31st Jul 2020
Catalogue No: PBP13
Label: philharmonia BAROQUE
Length: 76 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Rogerx

What's Next Vivaldi?

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini


----------



## eljr

Richard Danielpour: Ancient Voices

Hila Plitmann (soprano)

Nashville Symphony Orchestra, Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Giancarlo Guerrero, Carl St. Clair

Release Date: 2nd Jun 2015
Catalogue No: 8578311-12
Label: Naxos
Length: 86 minutes

CD 1


----------



## Itullian

More of this very good WTC


----------



## ELbowe

This recording is a bit of a mind-blower especially through decent head-phones. 
*Karlheinz Stockhausen
KONTAKTE
George Barton
Siwan Rhys
ATD9 BINAURAL DOWNLOAD ONLY*

A Guardian article (12 months ago?) prompted me to follow up on this. Only available as a download from "all that dust" an independent record label (UK). This is an extract from their site:_ "Stockhausen's KONTAKTE (realised 1958-60 and enticingly catalogued in this version for electronic sounds, piano and percussion as 'Nr. 12 ½') captures in high-definition the technicolour 'contacts' between instrumental and electronic sounds and the many and varied forms of spatial motion that a listener experiences in live, immersive performances of the work. Performed by GBSR duo from memory and mastered for headphone listening in surround-sound binaural format."_


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms: The 2 String Quintets*
Quartetto Energie Nove, Vladimir Mendelssohn


----------



## Judith

Whist cooking this afternoon (well cooking won't do itself) listened to a glorious Mahler Symphony no 6. Beautiful slow movement and a superb final movement. Loved the performance also by LPO Orchestra and Klaus Tennstedt from box set


----------



## Bourdon

*Fauré *


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded the CD player up with by Maurice Abravanel and the Utah Symphony Orchestra playing Mahler on a budget:

1. *Mahler*: _Symphony #1 "Titan"_
2. *Mahler*: _Symphony #2 "Resurrection"_ (w/Beverly Sills, soprano, Florence Koploff, mezzo-soprano, & the University of Utah Civic Chorale)
3. *Mahler*: _Symphony #3_, beginning (w/Christina Krooskos, contralto, the University of Utah Civic Chorale, & the Boys' Choir of the Granite School District) 
4. *Mahler*: _Symphony #3_, continued; _Symphony #4_ (w/Netania Davrath, soprano)
5. *Mahler*: _Symphony #7 "Song of the Night"_ 
All the above from Entertainment One Ltd. box set; originally Vanguard recordings

Recorded between 1963 and 1974 Maurice Abravanel's Mahler cycle with the Utah Symphony Orchestra shows that Leonard Bernstein wasn't the only one who was trying to make Mahler more fashionable during the 1960s and 1970s. In fact there were many great Mahler champions prior to Bernstein including Bruno Walter and Dimitri Mitropoulos to name two. But it was Maurice Abravanel who brought Mahler from Vienna to the heart of the American west, Mormon country, and showed that a second-rate orchestra could hold it's own in a field that would include the above mentioned luminaries and later on the likes of Solti, Haitink, Mazaal, Ozawa and others who would try their hand at taking on a complete Mahler cycle with the finest world-class orchestras in tow. Abravanel and the Utah Symphony Orchestra avoid flash and dash, wax and polish. You don't get the soaring strings or the bright and brilliant horns; but rather, a sound and solid Mahler played with some restraint but enough heart to bring Mahler's goodness to life. Unless you count the wonderful "Das Lied von der Erde" as a symphony I tend to regard Mahler's earlier symphonies (1, 2, 3 & 4) as his best. Conversely, I see Bruckner's finest as those in the back (8 & 9); so I went first for all my favorite Mahler symphonies and saved the more challenging 7th _"Song of the Night"_ for last.


----------



## 13hm13

LvB PC1 --- Orchestre de Paris, Marin Alsop, Khatia Buniatishvili


----------



## eljr

Spem in alium. Vidi aquam

Binaural Version

Ora Singers, Suzi Digby

Release Date: 21st Aug 2020
Catalogue No: 90266970DI2
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Violinconcertos 2,1 & 5


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143499


*Robert Schumann*

Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Waldszenen, op. 82
Arabeske, op. 18
Kinderszenen, op. 15

Klára Würtz, piano

2007, reissued 2014


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms - The Two Sonatas for Cello and Piano - Jacqueline du Pre & Daniel Barenboim - 1968


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez

Such a tremendous, subtle, thoughtful yet overwhelming performance of this!


----------



## eljr

Bernstein: Mass

Vojtěch Dyk

Wiener Singakademie, ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Schülerinnen und Schüler der Opernschule der Wiener Staatsoper, Company of Music, Dennis Russell Davies

Release Date: 6th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: C5370
Label: Capriccio
Length: 1 hour 51 minutes

CD I


----------



## Caroline

Big thanks for a fellow TC member for sending me this. It is clear from the skimming the booklet (separate link below) that extensive research and work has been done in creating this recording. I have not been able to ascertain the number of instruments used - nor how many were used by Beethoven in 1812.

Beethoven. Sinfonía nº 7. Anima Eterna. Jos van Immerseel.
Published and premiered in 1812.






Booklet:
https://outhere-music.com/de/albums/symphonies-ouvertures-alpha-380/booklet


----------



## Malx

My new amplifier arrived today, so this afternoon I played some discs I use as a reference to hear how new equipment is bedding in.
(Its a long time since anything new has arrived).


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Egmont Overture, Op. 84_
[Rec. 1974]
_Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73, "Emperor"_
[Rec. 1978]







Piano: Alicia de Larrocha
Conductor: Zubin Mehta
Orchestra: Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143507


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Motets
BWV 118, 159, 159, 225, 227, 228, 229, 230

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki, director

2009


----------



## eljr

Nordic Escapes

Nordic Pulse Ensemble, Kristjan Järvi

Release Date: 7th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: 5053861590


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Tokyo String Quartet

Sublime, superb, transcendent.


----------



## Itullian

Another excellent set of the WTC
Beautifully recorded.


----------



## SanAntone

Schubert: Piano Trio in E Flat Major









Hansheinz Schneeberger, Thomas Demenga & Jörg Ewald Dähler


----------



## realdealblues

*Leonard Bernstein*
_Candide Overture_
[Rec. 1976]

*Aaron Copland*
_Appalachian Spring
_[Rec. 1976]_
Fanfare For The Common Man_
[Rec. 1977]

*George Gershwin*
_An American In Paris_
[Rec. 1976]









Conductor: Zubin Mehta
Orchestra: Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
_Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 36_
[Rec. 1960, Live in Russia]
_Etude-Tableau in E-flat minor, Op. 39/5_
[Rec. 1970]
_Prelude in D major, Op. 23/4
Prelude in G major, Op. 32/5
Prelude in E-flat major, Op. 23/6
Prelude in C minor, Op. 23/7_
[Rec. 1972]
_Prelude in G minor, Op. 23/5
Prelude in C-sharp minor, Op. 3/2_
[Rec. 1971]
_Prelude in G-sharp minor, Op. 32/12_
[Rec. 1975]







Piano: Van Cliburn


----------



## Caroline

realdealblues said:


> *Sergei Rachmaninoff*
> _Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 36_
> [Rec. 1960, Live in Russia]
> _Etude-Tableau in E-flat minor, Op. 39/5_
> [Rec. 1970]
> _Prelude in D major, Op. 23/4
> Prelude in G major, Op. 32/5
> Prelude in E-flat major, Op. 23/6
> Prelude in C minor, Op. 23/7_
> [Rec. 1972]
> _Prelude in G minor, Op. 23/5
> Prelude in C-sharp minor, Op. 3/2_
> [Rec. 1971]
> _Prelude in G-sharp minor, Op. 32/12_
> [Rec. 1975]
> View attachment 143514
> 
> Piano: Van Cliburn


Is this vinyl or a remaster? I haven't seen this recording in a long time.


----------



## realdealblues

Caroline said:


> Is this vinyl or a remaster? I haven't seen this recording in a long time.


Remastered CD. I bought a lot of 40 Classical CD's the other day for $1 a piece and this was one of them in the box. It was still sealed in the plastic. I think I got some great stuff, and most of it was stuff I didn't have on CD previously.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Piano Sonata in A minor*

It's been a while since I've been exposed to a box set of unfamiliar pieces, so I'm going through these a little at a time to get to know them. It's been fun so far.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Franck's Piano Quintet - Quator Ludwig

Mozart Piano Quartet #2 - Michelangeli and friends (from a Michelangeli box set with very little information)


----------



## Caroline

realdealblues said:


> Remastered CD. I bought a lot of 40 Classical CD's the other day for $1 a piece and this was one of them in the box. It was still sealed in the plastic. I think I got some great stuff, and most of it was stuff I didn't have on CD previously.


What a deal! Good for you.


----------



## Caroline

Listening to a new CD - one of the DG 'Originals' - one knows why.
All wonderful, but Op. 106, adagio, is exquisite.


----------



## Itullian

Now for some on the harpsichord


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No 2, in this wonderful recording by Sviatoslav Richter from the 1950s:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listened to it all. 3 works, a mass, lamentations and magnificat. A little over 1 hour. Very nice


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Encore de belle musique française :


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3. Litton Bergen. Pretty good.










Bach: Cantatas BWV 55 8 115 60 139 163 52 140. Lunn Tyson Gilchrist Harvey, others, Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists










Bach: Violin Concertos. Alina Ibragimova; Jonathan Cohen: Arcangelo. Energized and captivating.










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6. Abbado, Chicago. Excellent performance










Brahms: String Quartets. Belcea Quartet. Favourite versions of these.


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set.
Period instruments done well.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Concerto for Violin, Cello, Piano, and Orchestra in C major, Op. 56
Gordon Nikolitch, Tim Hugh, Lars Vogt
London Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

There was some talk of this is another thread, and I realized it had been years since I'd heard it. This excellent performance is included in Haitink's superb LSO complete Beethoven Symphonies box.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Nielson's 4th and 5th with the San Francisco SO. Love these symphonies!


----------



## Guest

My internet has been down all day (The horror! The horror!), and it just came back. I've been enjoying Gaspard de la nuit, Sonatine, and Le Tombeau de Couperin from this set:









and this excellent new release:


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":









Current listening - Graham Ross leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge and the Dmitri Ensemble in music by Arvo Part, Peteris Vasks and Sir James MacMillan:








*Part: De pacem, Domine
Part: The Woman with the Alabaster Box
Vasks: Plainscapes
Part: Magnificat
Part: Nunc dimittis
MacMillan: Miserere
Part: Stabat Mater*


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Anthèmes 2_ for violin and live electronic sound processing
Hae-Sun Kang, violin
Andrew Gerzso, electronics

On this disc, I more often turn to the scintillating masterpiece _Sur incises_, but this is likewise one of Boulez's most gorgeous compositions.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Georg Philipp Telemann*: Concerto Polonois in G major, TWV 43/G7; Concerto Polonois in B-flat major, TWV 43/B3; Divertimento in A major, TWV 50/22. Reinhard Goebel, Musica Antiqua Köln

New acquisition; sounds great to me!


----------



## 13hm13

"La Campanella" played by Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven*, Alicia De Larrocha, Los Angeles Philharmonic* ∙ Zubin Mehta ‎- Piano Concerto No.5 "Emperor"
Label: Decca ‎- SXL 6899,


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven 9th symphony
Otto Klemperer, EMI
KUSC.ORG radio


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Magnificat & Motets

Markus Schafer (tenor), Rebecca Martin (mezzo-soprano), Klaus Mertens (bass), Sibylla Rubens (soprano)

Windsbacher Boys Choir, Prague Chamber Orchestra, Karl-Friedrich Beringer


----------



## 13hm13

Recorded in mono: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin, 1951-1956


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Bax: Spring Fire









Earlier: 
Takacs Death and the Maiden


----------



## Rogerx

*September 25th 1932 Glenn Gould*



Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19/ Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34

Glenn Gould (piano)

Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Montreal String Quartet, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## 13hm13

A very nice set....

Brahms - Symphonien • Klavierkonze rt Nr. 1 • Lieder • Ein deutsches Requiem (Emanuel Ax, Kathleen Battle, Hakan Hagegard, James Levine) - 2011 [4 CD]


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen & Aho - Clarinet Concertos

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini - Violin Concertos Nos. 3 and 4

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Complete Works for Piano & Orchestra

Abbey Simon (piano)

Hamburger Symphoniker, Heribert Beissel

Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22
Fantasia in A major on Polish Airs, Op. 13
Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14
Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11
Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2


----------



## Malx

Liszt, Piano Sonata in B Minor - Sviatoslav Richter.
A fabulous live performance.

Haydn, Symphony No 96 'Miracle' - Orchestra of the 18th Century, Frans Bruggen.


----------



## Chilham

Rimsky-Korsakov: Romances

Anush Hovhannisyan, Yuriy Yurchuk, Sergy Rybin

Yurchuk has nan outstanding voice.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schwemmer & Sebastiani*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## Georgegreece

The new Mahler 7 by Alexandre Bloch


----------



## Bourdon

Georgegreece said:


> The new Mahler 7 by Alexandre Bloch
> 
> View attachment 143564


Welcome on-board !


----------



## flamencosketches

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No.13 in B-flat minor, op.113, "Babi Yar". Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra

I've never been able to get into this symphony in the past, but I figure today would be a good day to give it another shot. Happy birthday to the composer. So far so good. This music is extremely dark. I don't have the words in front of me so I don't really know what they're singing about. Trying to just focus on the music for now.


----------



## Georgegreece

Thank you for having me! 

I 'm sure i'm gonna learn a lot.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovitch*

Symphony No.8

Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Malx

As its his birthday why not play some Shostakovich, its as good an excuse as any.

Sonata for Violin* and Piano Op 134 & Concerto (No1) for Piano, Trumpet** and String Orchestra - Alexander Melnikov, Isabelle Faust*, Jeroen Berwaerts** Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Teodor Currentzis.

String Quartet No 7 - Eder Quartet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various works part three for this afternoon.

The saga behind the chequered history of _Candide_ is almost as convoluted as that of the operetta's plot itself - read more here:

https://leonardbernstein.com/works/view/10/candide

I'm glad Lennie eventually got around to recording _West Side Story_, but did he leave it far too late? It's both ironic and unfortunate that he never conducted his greatest hit on record long before this, if only to tease out the Broadway stage factor to the _n_th degree the way he did so effortlessly with his 1960 recording of _On the Town_. On the whole I enjoy this recording in terms of the music, and the more rambunctious numbers still sharply evoke the 1950s New York tenement battle-grounds, but, as has often been said elsewhere, the singing of Carreras and Te Kanawa in the lead roles is more Met than Broadway. Here, Bernstein himself may well have wanted to draw out what he perceived as _WSS's_ more operatic elements, even if he was dubious about categorising it as an opera _per se_, but for me at least this recording misses a certain something.

_Candide_ - operetta in two acts after the novella by Voltaire [Libretto: first version from 1956 - text by Lillian Hellman, with lyrics by Dorothy Parker/John La Touche/Richard Wilbur/Lillian Hellman/Leonard Bernstein/Felicia Bernstein. Revised version from 1973 - largely new text by Hugh Wheeler, with lyrics by Richards Wilbur (additional lyrics credited to Stephen Sondheim/Dorothy Parker/John La Touche/Lillian Hellman/Leonard Bernstein] (orig. 1954-56 - extensive revision by 1989):








***

(*** same recording but different sleeve art)

_West Side Story_ - musical in two acts [Story: Arthur Laurents. Lyrics: Stephen Sondheim] (1955-57):










_Symphonic Dances_ for orchestra from the musical _West Side Story_ (1955-57 - arr. 1960):


----------



## Rogerx

Georgegreece said:


> The new Mahler 7 by Alexandre Bloch
> 
> View attachment 143564


From me also a hello, how did you like this recording?


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)


----------



## chill782002

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No 21 ("Waldstein")

Artur Schnabel

Recorded 1934

My 8 CD Nuova Era set, which I purchased shortly after it was issued 30 years ago and which I'm very glad to have. This is still the best sounding set (in my opinion) of Schnabel's Beethoven sonatas that I've heard and replacing it would be both difficult and prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Rogerx

Ketèlbey: In a Persian Market & other light music

Ambrosian Chorus, Michael Reeves (piano), Laurence Dale (tenor)

London Promenade Orchestra, Alexander Faris

Bank Holiday
Bells across the Meadows
Dance of the Merry Mascots
In a Chinese Temple Garden
In a Monastery Garden
In a Persian Market
In the Mystic Land of Egypt
Sanctuary of the Heart
The Clock and the Dresden Figures
With Honour Crowned


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Missa Solemnis


----------



## Malx

Chopin, 14 Waltzes - Dinu Lipatti.

Rightly regarded as one of the 'Great Recordings of the Century'


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Cello Concertos

Alban Gerhardt (cello)

WDR Sinfonieorchester, Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## realdealblues

*Arnold Schoenberg*
_Chamber Symphony No. 1, Op. 9
Variations, Op. 31_
[Rec. 1968]








*Charlies Ives*
_Symphony No. 2
Decoration Day from "Holidays" Symphony
Variations on "America" (Orchestrated by William Schuman)_
[Rec. 1975]







Conductor: Zubin Mehta
Orchestra: Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra

*Sergei Prokofiev*
_Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25, "Classical"
Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
Lieutenant Kije, Symphonic Suite, Op. 60_
[Rec. 1991]








Conductor: Yuri Temirkanov
Orchestra: St. Petersburg Philharmonic


----------



## eljr

Max Richter: Waltz With Bashir

Max Richter (piano, organ), Louisa Fuller (violin), John Metcalfe (viola), Natalia Bonner (violin), Chris Worsey (cello), Ian Burdge (cello), Philip Sheppard (cello), Tilda Swinton (speaker)

Release Date: 14th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: 4838453
Label: DG
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## Caroline

"La campanella" Grandes études de Paganini, S141: No. 3 in G-Sharp Minor
Liszt: Piano Works performed by Yundi Li
2003 Deutsche Grammophon GmbH, Berlin

Image of the cover won't post....


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Boccherini - Overture in D [aka Symphony #19] (Giulini/Time-Life)
Boieldieu - Harp Concerto (Robles/Argo)
Beethoven - Symphony #8 (Klemperer/Angel)*


----------



## eljr

A New England Requiem: Sacred Choral Music by Scott Perkins

Tom Mueller (organ), Jasmine Gish (soprano), Joe Twist (tenor), Luc Kleiner (baritone)

DaCapo Chamber Choir, Da Capo Chamber Players, Brett Alan Judson

Release Date: 8th May 2020
Catalogue No: G-49322
Label: Gothic
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Ballet Music

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

Polonaise (from Eugene Onegin, Op. 24)
Swan Lake, Op. 20
Swan Lake, Op. 20 (excerpts)
The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a
Waltz from Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66


----------



## Bourdon

Caroline said:


> "La campanella" Grandes études de Paganini, S141: No. 3 in G-Sharp Minor
> Liszt: Piano Works performed by Yundi Li
> 2003 Deutsche Grammophon GmbH, Berlin
> 
> Image of the cover won't post....


----------



## Itullian

More from this exceptional set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143573


*Ignaz Joseph Pleyel*

Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in B flat major
Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in B flat major
Sinfonia Concertante in B flat major for two clarinets and orchestra

Dieter Klöcker, clarinet
Sandra Arnold, clarinet

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim
Sebastian Tewinkel, conductor

2008


----------



## realdealblues

*Aaron Copland*
_Lincoln Portrait_
[Rec. 1968]

*William Kraft*
_Concerto for Four Percussion Soloists and Orchestra
Contextures: Riots - Decade '60_
[Rec. 1968]

Speaker: Gregory Peck
Conductor: Zubin Mehta
Orchestra: Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Los Angeles Percussion Ensemble

_*Concertos In Contrast*_








[Rec. 1974]

*Franz Joseph Haydn*
_Trumpet Concerto in E-flat major, Hob. Vlle/1_
Trumpet: Thomas Stevens

*Antonio Vivaldi*
_Piccolo Concerto in A minor, RV 445_
Piccolo: Miles Zentner

*Carl Maria Von Weber*
_Concertino in E-flat major for Clarinet & Orchestra, Op. 26_
Clarinet: Michelle Zukovsky

*Henri Wieniawski*
_Polonaise No. 1 in D major, Op. 4
Scherzo-Tarantelle, Op. 16_
Violin: Glenn Dicterow

Conductor: Zubin Mehta
Orchestra: Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra

Never heard the Copland or Kraft works before. Different is all I can say at the moment. I like the Copland. Not sure that the Kraft will get much play but it was interesting to hear.

I've heard these "Concertos" in different recordings before, but not these particular ones. All very nicely played and enjoyable.


----------



## ELbowe

elgars ghost said:


> Leonard Bernstein - various works part three for this afternoon.
> 
> The saga behind the chequered history of _Candide_ is almost as convoluted as that of the operetta's plot itself - read more here:
> 
> https://leonardbernstein.com/works/view/10/candide
> 
> I'm glad Lennie eventually got around to recording _West Side Story_, but did he leave it far too late? It's both ironic and unfortunate that he never conducted his greatest hit on record long before this, if only to tease out the Broadway stage factor to the _n_th degree the way he did so effortlessly with his 1960 recording of _On the Town_. On the whole I enjoy this recording in terms of the music, and the more rambunctious numbers still sharply evoke the 1950s New York tenement battle-grounds, but, as has often been said elsewhere, the singing of Carreras and Te Kanawa in the lead roles is more Met than Broadway. Here, Bernstein himself may well have wanted to draw out what he perceived as _WSS's_ more operatic elements, even if he was dubious about categorising it as an opera _per se_, but for me at least this recording misses a certain something.
> 
> _Candide_ - operetta in two acts after the novella by Voltaire [Libretto: first version from 1956 - text by Lillian Hellman, with lyrics by Dorothy Parker/John La Touche/Richard Wilbur/Lillian Hellman/Leonard Bernstein/Felicia Bernstein. Revised version from 1973 - largely new text by Hugh Wheeler, with lyrics by Richards Wilbur (additional lyrics credited to Stephen Sondheim/Dorothy Parker/John La Touche/Lillian Hellman/Leonard Bernstein] (orig. 1954-56 - extensive revision by 1989):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> (*** same recording but different sleeve art)
> 
> _West Side Story_ - musical in two acts [Story: Arthur Laurents. Lyrics: Stephen Sondheim] (1955-57):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Symphonic Dances_ for orchestra from the musical _West Side Story_ (1955-57 - arr. 1960):


I am considering the Sony issue "Bernstein Sibelius- Remastered" set and would value your opinion, thanks in advance!


----------



## ELbowe

Never tire of listening to Lassus.
*
Lassus: Missa Surge Propera
The Cardinall's Musick, Andrew Carwood ‎
Gaudeamus CD UK 2004*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.7 (1978)










source: Opus Klassiek

Reverberation
And now Decca has remastered the Bruckner and Mahler symphonies with, in Mahler's case, as a bonus the second recording of the First from 1972, albeit only on the Blu Ray disc. The design can certainly be called original with double albums and numerous images of the original record sleeves. So two boxes to cherish. On the eye, because the ear is very disappointed. To put it bluntly, Andrew Walter of Abbey Road Studios and his mates have done enormous violence to Van Ginnekens (producer)- and thus automatically Haitinks - artwork. The comparison with the aforementioned transfers shows, very sharp, read: relentlessly (I began to doubt myself so much that I sought refuge for a 'second opinion' with a friend with an even better installation than the undersigned, but with the same result ).

The inescapable conclusion must be that the leveling tendency that keeps our society in a firm grip in any field has also hit the record industry to the very core, as these two Haitink boxes poignantly prove. There is nothing more to be seen of the refined sublime sound image that Van Ginneken has recorded. For those who do not know better, the result of this "remastering" will sound as if a good radio orchestra is at work here, the recordings of which have been immortalized in any and average studio anywhere in the world. Anyone who listens blindly and without prior knowledge will never think that these performances were recorded in one of the most beautiful concert halls in the world. Every trace of the special acoustics of the main hall of the Amsterdam concert hall will be sought in vain, simply because almost nothing can be heard of it anymore. In some places the reverberation (from the room, or has it been added?) - to use a metaphor - is like the fake coloring that makes fast food even more attractive to the target groups that usually frequent the restaurants where it is manufactured.

Headache file
Furthermore, the volume has been scaled up very high with the inevitable result that the pianissimi (which have become louder) lack any refinement, while due to the increased loudness during the climaxes (and there are, as is known, quite a few) the ceiling is extremely low. and because of this alone we have to speak of a musical headache file, simply because there is no reserve and let alone flexibility in the sound. And what it is all about - and here that leveling comes into the picture again - is the dynamics, and it has been almost completely retouched. All this makes listening to these performances an extremely tiring affair. The undeniable merit of Van Ginneken and his fabulous team - again, artists in their profession! - their eye was precisely for the layering of dynamics in all conceivable shades, both horizontally and vertically. With an enviable natural and precise definition of the orchestral setup, which - while listening - was envisioned so perfectly that it could, as it were, be drawn. What we hear here is more of a virtual orchestra, the sonority of which - assuming that the term is still applicable here - is often questionably coarse-grained. The signature of both the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra and the team that guaranteed the, in principle, beautiful recordings, shines through their absence. In other words, the quality of the new mastering (or rather, the lack of it) even influences the interpretations. Take, for example, the melody of the strings in the second theme group from the funeral march of Mahler's Fifth Symphony, which in the original recording continues nicely and full of "schmalz", but here gets something toiling, not to say angular. Either the suspense-filled exhibition of the first theme group from the opening movement of Bruckner's Ninth, which has now been robbed of any subcutaneous tension and magic, or the resilience of the prelude to the final of the Achste by the same composer who appeared in this remastering almost sounds tame.

Copyright
The impression is also often that many details have been torn apart, partly because some instruments have been brought forward and others not, as a result of which the perspective effect intended by Van Ginneken has almost completely believed in it.

In any case, it seems that people wanted to tailor these remasterings to a generation that no longer has a clue as to the venerable tradition these recordings are based on. More specifically, to those who have all kinds of small sound boxes scattered around the house - from the kitchen to the toilet - via which everything sounds 'equalized' and must also sound, because that is simply a matter of these types of installations. . The adaptation of Radio 4 broadcasts to the driver's ear also falls into this category of approach. Last but not least, it is high time that a copyright was created that protects the legacy of leading sound engineers, so that these kinds of malproducts are a thing of the past. Because Haitink delivered an artwork, Van Ginneken did no less. And what a! Anyone previously mentioned beautiful collector's box - an unparalleled collector's item! - van Haitink therefore has it in-house with the greatest possible care.

This is the one to get !


----------



## eljr

When Love Speaks - Choral Music by Owain Park

The Epiphoni Consort, Tim Reader

Release Date: 26th Jun 2020
Catalogue No: DCD34239
Label: Delphian
Length: 76 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
June 2020


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Violin Concerto - Isabelle Faust, Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding.

Brahms, Zigeunerlieder Op 103 - Alain Planes (pianoforte), RIAS Kammerchor, Marcus Creed.


----------



## Bourdon

*Regimental Marches volume 2*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Seems appropriate fare for a sunny autumn afternoon.


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn*: _Die Sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlösers am Kreuze_
Inga Nielsen, Margareta Hintermeier, Anthony Rolfe-Johnson, Robert Hall
Arnold Schoenberg, Concentus Musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

I'm listening to this well out of season, needless to say, to discover whether it makes any imprint on me. In the past it hasn't; the whole enterprise has struck me as rather dour and tuneless. But I like Haydn! So, I'm giving this another go.










ETA: I did indeed get more out of this listen!


----------



## Caroline

Thank you...I resized, etc....you have a major touch


----------



## realdealblues

*Arnold Schoenberg*
_Verklarte Nacht, Op. 4_
[Rec. 1967]

*Alexander Scriabin*
_The Poem Of Ecstasy, Op. 54_
[Rec. 1967]









*Edgard Varese*
_Arcana
Integrales
Ionisation_
[Rec. 1971]







Conductor: Zubin Mehta
Orchestra: Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Los Angeles Percussion Ensemble (Ionisation)

I don't necessarily mind the Schoenberg or Scriabin (although I wouldn't choose to listen to either frequently), but the Varese I can probably go without hearing again in my lifetime. It's not unlistenable, just not interesting to me, but I'm glad it's out there for those who enjoy that style.


----------



## eljr

Mozart: String Quintets K. 515 & 516

Adrien La Marca (viola), Quatuor Van Kuijk

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: ALPHA587
Label: Alpha
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## Jacck

Scriabin - piano concerto


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 13 "Babi Yar"
Alexey Tikhomirov
Men of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra Chorus
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Riccardo Muti

This has risen to the top of my list of favorite recordings of this superb work, Shostakovich's greatest symphony in my opinion.


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating a birthday. All outstanding recordings.

Shostakovich: Symphonies 2 & 6. Kondrashin/Moscow Philharmonic.










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 Babi Yar. Haitink.










Shostakovich: Piano Trio, Quintet, Five Pieces. Julian Rachlin, Janine Jansen, Yuri Bashmet, Mischa Maisky, Itamar Golan










Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 1, 5, 10, 13 Pacifica










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 Nelsons. Boston.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent in every way.
Wonderful recording.
I have most all of Ms Podgers recordings and they are all exemplary.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded up the CD player with five by Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic Orchestra from Sony's Royal Edition (the ones with painting by Prince Charles):

1. *Janacek*: _Glagolitic Mass_ (w/Bruce Prince-Joseph, organ & Helga Pilarczyk, Janis Martin, Nicolai Gedda, & George Gaynes, soloists); *Poulenc*: _Gloria_ (w/Judith Blegen, soprano, & the Westminster Choir)
2. *Shostakovich*: _Symphonies # 5 & 9_
3. *Hindemith*: _Symphony in E-flat; Symphony Metamorphoses on Themes by Carl Maria von Weber; Concert Music for Strings and Orchestra_
4. *Brahms*: _Piano Concerto #2_ (w/Andre Watts, piano); _Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn_
5. *Bruckner*: _Symphony #9_

We start our program with Janacek, a composer, I almost never listen to, and I gather neither did Bernstein as the _Glagolitic Mass_ may be his only Janacek recording. If you're looking for a sad, soulful, Slavic-type treatment of this Eastern European fare, look elsewhere, because Bernstein pops it open with some all-American flash and swing. Next up is one my favorite selections that I first owned on vinyl: _Gloria_ by Poulenc. Think of Poulenc as a second-rate, modified Stravinsky, who has a handful of orchestral pieces, such as the _Organ Concerto_ and _Concerto for Two Pianos_, that still remain within the middle reaches of the repertoire; but _Gloria_ is my favorite, as it is a sophisticated, witty, and somewhat surreal take on the Catholic liturgy. We then move on to a rollicking Shostakovich's _Symphony #5_; followed by Shostakovich's _Symphony #9_ which Bernstein called an "anti-Ninth" as it rejects the grandiosity and length of the "Ninths" by Beethoven, Schubert, Dvorak, Bruckner, and Mahler; and instead, shows up for a short, sarcastic, little commentary. Maybe that's why Shostakovich was spared the curse and went on to compose a total of 15 wonderful symphonies; in my opinion making Shostakovich the greatest symphonist who composed an entire cycle during the 20th century. The music of Hindemith follows, and for years I avoided Hindemith as a musician's musician who composed well-crafted, academic works, that nobody listens to; but now Hindemith's music has gradually grown on me...somewhat. Brahms is up next with the powerful _Piano Concerto #2_ featuring the heart-wrenching cello solo in the lovely slow movement. Along with Tchaikovsky's _PC #1_ and the Grieg _PC_, the Brahms _PC #2_ comprise my three favorite piano concertos of the 19th century or "Romantic" era. After some mildly entertaining Brahms filler, we top things off with Bruckner's _9th_, and another composer that Bernstein barely touched (Bernstein recorded Bruckner twice, one _Symphony #9_ for Columbia and another years later for _DG_). Here again, on the above recording Bernstein carries on in grand fashion and really unlocks the flavor, but instead of bringing forth Bruckner's religious feeling, Bernstein makes his recording of Bruckner's _9th_ a place where Bruckner and Bernstein's beloved Mahler meet, with a sense of existential angst.


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Piano Concertos No. 1, Op. 35 & No. 2, Op. 102
Denis Matsuev
The Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev

Marvelous!


----------



## elgar's ghost

ELbowe said:


> I am considering the Sony issue "Bernstein Sibelius- Remastered" set and would value your opinion, thanks in advance!


I'm afraid I can't say - I don't have any Sibelius conducted by LB. I'm sure others can help, though.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven op 131

Takacs Quartet

Also reading their book on it


----------



## eljr

Grand Écran

Ensemble Triptikh

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: AV200615D
Label: Ad Vitam Records
Length: 55 minutes


----------



## Coach G

elgars ghost said:


> I'm afraid I can't say - I don't have any Sibelius conducted by LB. I'm sure others can help, though.


re: Bernstein's Sibelius cycle (NYPO/Columbia, now owned by Sony)

Huge Bernstein fan here. It's my view that you can do better for a complete Sibelius cycle than Bernstein/NYPO. Along with Bernstein, I have complete or near-complete Sibelius cycles by Ashkenazy, two by Paavo Berglund, Karajan, Ormandy, and one NAXOS box set by the Iceland Symphony Orchestra and a conductor who escapes my memory at the moment. Bernstein is by comparison, overall solid, but others are better at capturing Sibelius' sense of cool, clean, Northern, grandeur; where Bernstein/NYPO is a bit too overeager and robust. The Bernstein/NYPO recording of Sibelius' 5th is very fine, though; as is the Violin Concerto that he did with Zino Francescatti. Here again, Bernstein/Francescatti bring forth a warm and sunny tone to the Sibelius VC as opposed to, say, Ormandy/Oistrakh who bring out some sad, Russian, soul (Francescatti mind you was Italian/French while Oistrakh was on loan from the USSR). In Bernstein's later years he recorded Sibelius' 1st, 2nd, 5th, and 7th for DG with the Vienna Philharmonic, and THAT set, though incomplete, is quite impressive, with extra-long tempos, and powerful intensity. There's nothing else quite like it.


----------



## Caroline

Getting reaquainted with Aïda


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_String Sextet No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 18_
[Rec. 1966]
_String Sextet No. 2 in G major, Op. 36_
[Rec. 1968]







Ensemble: Amadeus Quartet, Cecil Aronowitz (Viola #2), William Pleeth (Cello #2)


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces intimae"
Emerson String Quartet

I think this quartet is growing on me finally.


----------



## Malx

The day is drawing to a close (in the UK) and as yet no one has posted a birthday play for a certain Canadian pianist, so I'll fill that void:

J S Bach, English Suites 1-3 BWV 806, 807 & 808.

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 30 & 31, Op 109 & 110.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven String Quintet Op 104

Lindsays

Beautiful work


----------



## Dimace

*Great Beethoven's Sonatas set with Artur!*

Schnabel is a TEACHER. This means that his Beethoven is mostly academic, without ornaments and unnecessary freedoms. The performer gains power from the greatness of the music score, which is given as it is and, believe me, if you follow the score (or, better, if you CAN follow the score) you don't need to ''make'' the Beethoven, which is (generally speaking) very dangerous or something worse...

So, if you want to have Beethoven the true German way, buy this set (EMI, USA, 8XCDs) and you will be very satisfied with your choice.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arvo Pärt*: Cantus in memory of Benjamin Britten; Frartres. Dennis Russell Davies, Staatsorchester Stuttgart; Die 12 Cellisten der Berliner Philharmoniker

This Fratres is amazing. Probably the best recording of it I've heard. Slow, cavernous, deep, expansive; it seems to go on forever, which I think is what the music is all about. Great recording!


----------



## Malx

Schoenberg, Variations for Orchestra Op 31 - Berlin PO, Karajan.


----------



## SanAntone

Revelatory. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

In honor of what would have been his 88th birthday. It would have been so fitting had he lived that long! For someone who didn't like these works, he certainly plays them well. (I have the 2-LP version.)


----------



## ELbowe

Coach G said:


> re: Bernstein's Sibelius cycle (NYPO/Columbia, now owned by Sony)
> 
> Huge Bernstein fan here. It's my view that you can do better for a complete Sibelius cycle than Bernstein/NYPO. Along with Bernstein, I have complete or near-complete Sibelius cycles by Ashkenazy, two by Paavo Berglund, Karajan, Ormandy, and one NAXOS box set by the Iceland Symphony Orchestra and a conductor who escapes my memory at the moment. Bernstein is by comparison, overall solid, but others are better at capturing Sibelius' sense of cool, clean, Northern, grandeur; where Bernstein/NYPO is a bit too overeager and robust. The Bernstein/NYPO recording of Sibelius' 5th is very fine, though; as is the Violin Concerto that he did with Zino Francescatti. Here again, Bernstein/Francescatti bring forth a warm and sunny tone to the Sibelius VC as opposed to, say, Ormandy/Oistrakh who bring out some sad, Russian, soul (Francescatti mind you was Italian/French while Oistrakh was on loan from the USSR). In Bernstein's later years he recorded Sibelius' 1st, 2nd, 5th, and 7th for DG with the Vienna Philharmonic, and THAT set, though incomplete, is quite impressive, with extra-long tempos, and powerful intensity. There's nothing else quite like it.


Thanks very much for taking the time..... great insights!!!!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

One of twenty-odd discs I picked-up today for a song, sweet indeed... These are sung solo, and there's much to appreciate on this disc besides the boldness (and relative rarity) of doing so. Soprano Catherine Bott knows her métier; all the more surprising then her occasional swoops (generally frowned on professionally) but who knows what medieval listeners might have made of this? What I think they would have demanded from their entertainers is more drama than obtains here - she approaches these works rather too reverently. Nonetheless, this is, IMO, a varied and enjoyable outing.


----------



## Itullian

Best Goldberg on the harpsichord I ever heard.
Great!


----------



## flamencosketches

*William Byrd & Orlando Gibbons*: Keyboard music. Glenn Gould

Happy birthday to a great pianist.


----------



## eljr

Great Cathedral Anthems Vol. 3

Stephen Layton (organ)

The Choir of Southwark Cathedral, Peter Wright

An altogether enjoyable set of anthems - Organists Review
Release Date: 2020
Catalogue No: PRCD435
Label: Priory
Series: Great Cathedral Anthems
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No. 5 (FULL DOCUMENTARY AND CONCERT) Tilson Thomas


----------



## ELbowe

*Glenn Gould ‎- Thirty Two Short Films About Glenn Gould (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)
Sony Classical ‎- CD, Compilation 1994*

*With the DVD primed for viewing tonight.... possibly listen to Petula Clark's "Downtown" thereafter!!*


----------



## premont

Itullian said:


> Best Goldberg on the harpsichord I ever heard.
> Great!


There are many grreat recordings of the Goldberg variations. Have you heard Frederick Haas?


----------



## Bkeske

Breaking open one of my wonderful Decca Solti-Edition box sets. Vol. 6. Was in the mood for some choir works on this Friday.

Starting at the beginning with Beethoven's Missa solemnis in D major, Op. 123. Will probably listen to more.


----------



## 13hm13

Bavarian Radio Orchestra/ Hans Rosbaud


----------



## premont

Dimace said:


> *Great Beethoven's Sonatas set with Artur!*
> 
> Schnabel is a TEACHER. This means that his Beethoven is mostly academic, without ornaments and unnecessary freedoms. The performer gains power from the greatness of the music score, which is given as it is and, believe me, if you follow the score (or, better, if you CAN follow the score) you don't need to ''make'' the Beethoven, which is (generally speaking) very dangerous or something worse...
> 
> So, if you want to have Beethoven the true German way, buy this set (EMI, USA, 8XCDs) and you will be very satisfied with your choice.
> 
> View attachment 143593


I never considered Schnabel particularly academic. I think he is a very emotional musician like f.x. S,Richter but lacking his almost unsurpassed technical ability.

And a true German (mid-war) way with these sonatas would be Backhaus rather than Schnabel.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143604


*Edward Elgar*

Cockaigne Overture, op. 40
Symphony No. 1 in A flat major, op. 55
In the South Overture, op. 50
Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, op. 63

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti, conductor

1972, 1975, 1976, 1980; compilation 1995


----------



## En Passant

*Officium: The Hilliard Ensemble with Jan Garbarek*​


----------



## ELbowe

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> One of twenty-odd discs I picked-up today for a song, sweet indeed... These are sung solo, and there's much to appreciate on this disc besides the boldness (and relative rarity) of doing so. Soprano Catherine Bott knows her métier; all the more surprising then her occasional swoops (generally frowned on professionally) but who knows what medieval listeners might have made of this? What I think they would have demanded from their entertainers is more drama than obtains here - she approaches these works rather too reverently. Nonetheless, this is, IMO, a varied and enjoyable outing.
> 
> View attachment 143597


Loved listening to Catherine when she hosted Sunday's "Early Music Show" on BBC Radio 3 lunch some years ago!!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.16 in F major, op.135. Kodály Quartet

Es muss sein... This work is pretty much Beethoven in a nutshell to me.


----------



## ELbowe

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.16 in F major, op.135. Kodály Quartet
> 
> Es muss sein... This work is pretty much Beethoven in a nutshell to me.


I recall way back when all I could afford was Naxos CDs and buying numerous works featuring Kodaly Quartet and as a neophyte was happy with primarily what was affordable. I love to revisit these and love that quartet to this day!!


----------



## SearsPoncho

Shostakovich's Piano Quintet - Borodin Trio + 2

Mozart's Duo for Violin and Viola #1 - Grumiaux/Pelliccia


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in songs of hope and faith:










Current listening - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway with Felicity Lott in music dedicated to St. Cecilia:


----------



## Bkeske

More from the Solti-Edition Vol. 6. Sides 5-8

Verdi - Missa Da Requiem

Wiener Philharmonic and Choir, 1970


----------



## MusicSybarite

Coach G said:


> Yesterday and today I loaded up the CD player with five by Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic Orchestra from Sony's Royal Edition (the ones with painting by Prince Charles):
> 
> 1. *Janacek*: _Glagolitic Mass_ (w/Bruce Prince-Joseph, organ & Helga Pilarczyk, Janis Martin, Nicolai Gedda, & George Gaynes, soloists); *Poulenc*: _Gloria_ (w/Judith Blegen, soprano, & the Westminster Choir)
> 2. *Shostakovich*: _Symphonies # 5 & 9_
> 3. *Hindemith*: _Symphony in E-flat; Symphony Metamorphoses on Themes by Carl Maria von Weber; Concert Music for Strings and Orchestra_
> 4. *Brahms*: _Piano Concerto #2_ (w/Andre Watts, piano); _Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn_
> 5. *Bruckner*: _Symphony #9_
> 
> We start our program with Janacek, a composer, I almost never listen to, and I gather neither did Bernstein as the _Glagolitic Mass_ may be his only Janacek recording. If you're looking for a sad, soulful, Slavic-type treatment of this Eastern European fare, look elsewhere, because Bernstein pops it open with some all-American flash and swing. Next up is one my favorite selections that I first owned on vinyl: _Gloria_ by Poulenc. Think of Poulenc as a second-rate, modified Stravinsky, who has a handful of orchestral pieces, such as the _Organ Concerto_ and _Concerto for Two Pianos_, that still remain within the middle reaches of the repertoire; but _Gloria_ is my favorite, as it is a sophisticated, witty, and somewhat surreal take on the Catholic liturgy. We then move on to a rollicking Shostakovich's _Symphony #5_; followed by Shostakovich's _Symphony #9_ which Bernstein called an "anti-Ninth" as it rejects the grandiosity and length of the "Ninths" by Beethoven, Schubert, Dvorak, Bruckner, and Mahler; and instead, shows up for a short, sarcastic, little commentary. Maybe that's why Shostakovich was spared the curse and went on to compose a total of 15 wonderful symphonies; in my opinion making Shostakovich the greatest symphonist who composed an entire cycle during the 20th century. The music of Hindemith follows, and for years I avoided Hindemith as a musician's musician who composed well-crafted, academic works, that nobody listens to; but now Hindemith's music has gradually grown on me...somewhat. Brahms is up next with the powerful _Piano Concerto #2_ featuring the heart-wrenching cello solo in the lovely slow movement. Along with Tchaikovsky's _PC #1_ and the Grieg _PC_, the Brahms _PC #2_ comprise my three favorite piano concertos of the 19th century or "Romantic" era. After some mildly entertaining Brahms filler, we top things off with Bruckner's _9th_, and another composer that Bernstein barely touched (Bernstein recorded Bruckner twice, one _Symphony #9_ for Columbia and another years later for _DG_). Here again, on the above recording Bernstein carries on in grand fashion and really unlocks the flavor, but instead of bringing forth Bruckner's religious feeling, Bernstein makes his recording of Bruckner's _9th_ a place where Bruckner and Bernstein's beloved Mahler meet, with a sense of existential angst.


Your writings are interesting to read. You invest time to express what you feel, and that's fantastic!


----------



## StrE3ss

Birthday listen

Glenn
The Sound of Glenn Gould








Rameau
Vertigo - Jean Rondeau








Dmitri Shostakovich 
Shostakovich Symphony No.11 ("1905") - Leopold Stokowski


----------



## Bkeske

Switching gears....Canadian pressing. Unknown release date. Shaded Dog stereo.


----------



## Rogerx

Cramer: Piano Concertos Nos 1, 3 & 6

Howard Shelley (piano)

London Mozart Players


----------



## Bkeske

A radio station copy. Columbia Masterworks 1970


----------



## Rogerx

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & Piano Concerto

André Previn (piano & conductor)

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

Originally released 1965, reissue, late 60's per label design.


----------



## Rogerx

Dittersdorf & Vanhal: Double Bass Concertos

Chi-chi Nwanoku (double bass)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Paul Goodwin


----------



## Rogerx

StrE3ss said:


> Birthday listen
> 
> Glenn
> The Sound of Glenn Gould
> View attachment 143613
> 
> 
> ]


Good to see you are back !


----------



## Rogerx

Vassily Sinaisky/BBC Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Mass

The Norman Scribner Choir, The Berkshire Boys Choir, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

On no. 13 in book 1 now. Roger Woodward sounds relaxed and laidback. Not often I listen to wtc but I prefer this recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various works part four for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.3 [_Kaddish_] for speaker, soprano, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Hebrew liturgy/Leonard Bernstein] (1963 - rev. 1977):
_(3) Chichester Psalms_ for boy soprano, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: _Psalms CVIII, C, XXIII, II, CXXXI and CXXXIII_ in Hebrew] (1965):










_MASS: A Theatre Piece for Singers, Players and Dancers_ [Text: Roman Catholic liturgy/Stephen Schwartz/Leonard Bernstein] (1970-71):










_Songfest_ - cycle of thirteen American poems for six singers and orchestra [Texts: Frank O'Hara/Lawrence Frelinghetti/Julia de Burgos/Walt Whitman/Langston Hughes/Anne Bradstreet/Gertrude Stein/e.e. cummings/Conrad Aiken/Gregory Corso/Edna St. Vincent Millay/Edgar Allan Poe] (1977):


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel

Bach, C P E: Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Stande, Wq. Deest
Bach, C P E: Symphony in F
Bach, J C F: Pygmalion
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'
Bach, W F: Symphony in B flat major, F 71


----------



## Malx

A new release listened via Qobuz;
Brahms, Tragic Overture Op 81 - Leipzig Gewandhausorchester, Herbert Blomstedt.

Blomstedt always seems to get a fine tune out of this orchestra.


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner - Symphonie Nr. 5 - Bayerisches Staatsorchester; Wolfgang sawallisch


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> Bruckner - Symphonie Nr. 5 - Bayerisches Staatsorchester; Wolfgang sawallisch
> 
> View attachment 143625


Great Bruckner 5th (and Circle) from Wolfgang! The sound is a bit down, but the direction is super. Clear suggestion.


----------



## 13hm13

B6 on ...

BRUCKNER, A.: Symphonies (Complete) (Tintner) (12-CD Boxed Set)


----------



## Bourdon

CD XXIV


----------



## Malx

Albeniz, Iberia - Alicia De Larrocha.

I usually dip into sections of Iberia but today I listened to it complete - a fine work superbly played.


----------



## SanAntone

*Ferdinand Ries - String Quartets, Vol. 3*
Schuppanzig-Quartett









_String Quartet in D Minor,_ op. 68


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61/ Bach, J S: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G minor, BWV 1001: I. Adagio

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev

Recorded: 2019-12-16
Recording Venue: Gasteig Philharmonie, Munich


----------



## Joe B

Leonida Kavakos and Yuja Wang performing music for violin and piano by Johannes Brahms:


----------



## eljr

Alpha & O: Music for Advent & Christmas

The Choirs of St Catharine's College, Cambridge, Edward Wickham

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: RES10268
Label: Resonus Classics
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## sonance

Józef Koffler (1896 - 1944) / Konstanty Regamey (1907 - 1982)

- Koffler: String Trio (1928)
- Koffler: Die Liebe (cantata; 1931)
- Regamey: Quintet for Clarinet, Bassoon, Violin, Cello and Piano (1942-44)
Barbara Hannigan, soprano; Ebony Band/Werner Herbers (channel classics)


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano) & Toby Spence (tenor)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.4


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Just picked this up and am listening for the first time


----------



## sonance

Eric Zeisl (1905 - 1959)

- Little Symphony after Pictures of Roswitha Bitterlich (1935/36)
- November: Six Sketches for Chamber Orchestra (1937/38)
- Concerto Grosso for Cello and Orchestra (1955/56)
Antonio Lysy, cello; UCLA Philharmonia/Neal Stulberg (yarlung records)


----------



## eljr

The Chopin Project: Alice Sara Ott & Olafur Arnalds

Alice Sara Ott (piano) & Olafur Arnalds

Release Date: 16th Mar 2015
Catalogue No: 4811486
Label: Mercury
Length: 45 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris

Bernstein: On the Waterfront: Symphonic Suite/ West Side Story: Symphonic Dances
Leonard Bernstein (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra & Columbia Symphony Orchestra -Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris
> 
> Bernstein: On the Waterfront: Symphonic Suite/ West Side Story: Symphonic Dances
> Leonard Bernstein (piano)
> 
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra & Columbia Symphony Orchestra -Leonard Bernstein


This is probably the most egregious example of Conductor Name > Composer Name on an album cover that I've ever seen. You really have to search for Gershwin's name on there


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

ELbowe said:


> Loved listening to Catherine when she hosted Sunday's "Early Music Show" on BBC Radio 3 lunch some years ago!!


She enjoys an extraordinary career, even numbering among the Swingles (II). Confessedly, _Sweet is the Song_ is my intro to her - she made her name to begin with in Baroque and went on to virtually every era, even earning an entry in _New Grove_ where she's lauded for her "acute dramatic perception, distinctive sensuality...and brooding nobility..."(!) A _Gramophone _ reviewer rather agreed with me re: this disc, however.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

flamencosketches said:


> This is probably the most egregious example of Conductor Name > Composer Name on an album cover that I've ever seen. You really have to search for Gershwin's name on there


D'accord! That's a phenomenon that has fascinated me for some time. Here, it's revelatory of how big Lenny was culturally.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Vaughan Williams' Sea Symphony. Robert Spano conducting the Atlanta Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, in one of the best recordings I've heard of this work:









I listened to Spano's recording of RVW's 5th earlier, and that was also superb.


----------



## flamencosketches

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Vaughan Williams' Sea Symphony. Robert Spano conducting the Atlanta Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, in one of the best recordings I've heard of this work:
> 
> View attachment 143636
> 
> 
> I listened to Spano's recording of RVW's 5th earlier, and that was also superb.


That's the home team for me. Spano is resigning with the upcoming season and has a ton of great concerts planned, including both Mahler's 2nd and 3rd. I really, really hope I get to make it out, and that the virus doesn't force everything to shut down for a second year in a row. Anyway, I have that recording as well as Spano's RVW 4th and Dona Nobis Pacem. All good, though I don't love the Sea Symphony in itself. Maybe it just has yet to click.

Now playing:









*Arvo Pärt*: Tabula Rasa. Gidon Kremer, Tatiana Grindenko (violins); Saulius Sondeckis, Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, plus Alfred Schnittke on prepared piano

I have always associated this work with Vivaldi's violin concertos; indeed, it almost seems to have a neo-Baroque feel with prepared piano in a "continuo" role. Anyway this is a first listen to this recording. It sounds amazing! The Naxos recording will always be a first love, the recording that got me hooked on this work years ago, but I love what I'm hearing in this classic recording.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris
> 
> Bernstein: On the Waterfront: Symphonic Suite/ West Side Story: Symphonic Dances
> Leonard Bernstein (piano)
> 
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra & Columbia Symphony Orchestra -Leonard Bernstein


seems like a good idea!


----------



## eljr

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & An American in Paris - Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite (Remastered)

Leonard Bernstein (piano), John Corigliano (violin)

Release Date: 24th Nov 2017
Catalogue No: G010003710798L
Label: Sony
Series: Leonard Bernstein Remastered
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Vasks

*Parry - Overture to an Unwritten Tragedy (Lloyd-Jones/Hyperion)
Vaughn Williams - Symphony #6 (Slatkin/RCA)*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

This disc is new to me - but I think I damn' well ought to have known what a superb Delian Barry Wordsworth would make. Alternately languorous and rapturous, he's fully aware there's no particular hurry in the Florida orange groves..._and_ he's supported by top-notch engineering (orig. Collins). After one listen, this anthology vaults to the top of the Delius heap. Generous timing, too, of over 69 minutes.


----------



## sbmonty

Sibelius: Piano Quintet In G Minor
Gabrieli String Quartet; Anthony Goldstone


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143640


*John Field*

Sonatas and Nocturnes

John O'Conor, piano

1992


----------



## ELbowe

*It is amazing what Christina does with fresh arrangements of the wonderful music of Henry Purcell featuring the excellent countertenor vocals of Philippe Jaroussky . 
‎
L'Arpeggiata / Christina Pluhar: Music For A While (Improvisations On Purcell)
Erato CD 2014*


----------



## eljr

Vasks: Viola Concerto & String Symphony 'Voices'

Maxim Rysanov (viola/conductor), Sinfonietta Rīga

Release Date: 1st May 2020
Catalogue No: BIS2443
Label: BIS
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## Malx

Chopin, 24 Preludes Op 28 - Alfred Cortot.

Happy 143rd Birthday Alfred.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart & Haydn*

Mozart Overtures London Philharmonic

Haydn Symphonie No. 99 Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still Roger Woodward playing WTC by Bach. No. 17 from book 2 now.


----------



## Barbebleu

Malx said:


> Chopin, 24 Preludes Op 28 - Alfred Cortot.
> 
> Happy 143rd Birthday Alfred.


Thanks very much. I don't feel a day over 142:lol: cheers, Alfie.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Hunting Eagles Catching Swans

Chinese Pudong Pipa Music

Lin Shicheng and Gao Hong

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: EUCD2928
Label: ARC Music


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Current listening:


----------



## Caroline

KlavierKing said:


> In honor of what would have been his 88th birthday. It would have been so fitting had he lived that long! For someone who didn't like these works, he certainly plays them well. (I have the 2-LP version.)


Remembering Glenn Gould
Just watched a few clips of interviews with Gould. He played only in the chair featured on the jacket of the record. I didn't happen to learn why he was particular about this chair. He was born, according to a documentary by CBC, with perfect pitch. As may be known amongst these listeners, he disliked audiences enormously - preferring the studio. As this thread is for what classical music we are listening to - I won't post the video.


----------



## Itullian

Great


----------



## ELbowe

Caroline said:


> Remembering Glenn Gould
> Just watched a few clips of interviews with Gould. He played only in the chair featured on the jacket of the record. I didn't happen to learn why he was particular about this chair. He was born, according to a documentary by CBC, with perfect pitch. As may be known amongst these listeners, he disliked audiences enormously - preferring the studio. As this thread is for what classical music we are listening to - I won't post the video.


*Don't mean to nit -pick but from all that I have read he didn't "….. dislike audiences" he disliked the "environment" of a live performance vs the controlled surroundings of the studio. *


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rogerx said:


> Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris
> 
> Bernstein: On the Waterfront: Symphonic Suite/ West Side Story: Symphonic Dances
> Leonard Bernstein (piano)
> 
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra & Columbia Symphony Orchestra -Leonard Bernstein


This picture looks like it could be from the new Harry Potter series...the one set in New York. Bernstein looks like he's ready to cast a spell. Hashtag Expecto Patronum.


----------



## 13hm13

The final years of analog recording (for CM, anyway) are still unsurpassed in terms of fidelity ....then there is Philips quality ... I'm listening to this on CD, of course 







Bruckner* / Wagner - Concertgebouw Orchestra*, Bernard Haitink ‎- Symphonie Nr. 7


----------



## Caroline

Listening to Beethoven's Hammerklavier Sonata this morning - Gilels ('83) and Badura-Skoda ('78). The stark difference in tempo invited me to look at this. Badura-Skoda is much faster than Gilels' interpretation particularly in the 1st movement. For those interested here are some things I learned:

The tempo of the Hammerklavier is been a huge source of disagreement amongst pianists since it was published. _Beethoven intended a half note of 138_ according to his student, Czerny, who studied the sonata repeatedly with Beethoven and premiered the piece. Czerny believed that the tempo half note = 138 was possible and also made sense aesthetically given the fiery 1st movement. _Badura-Skoda is relatively much closer to Beethoven's 138 (115.9) than Gilels more melodic interpetation is 93_. Schnabel (1935 recording) is closest to the tempo at 131.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm far behind posting, and looking to see what you've been listening to.

Here's what I've been listening to recently:

RVW Symphonies 1, 2, 8, 7 and 3. (Disks 1, 2 and 5). I have listened to the first symphony a few times and each time I really just don't like it. I probably won't listen again. I like everything else RVW wrote. 









RVW Serenade to Music, Oboe Concerto, Flos Campi, Piano Concerto. This is good music and a good disk.









Bax Tintagel, The Garden of Fand, The Happy Forest, The Tale the Pine Trees Knew, November Woods. Very enjoyable disk









Walton Viola Concerto, Sonata for String Orchestra, Partita for Orchestra









Walton Spitfire Prelude and Fugue, Sinfonia concertante, Variations on a theme by Hindemith, March for "A History of the English Speaking Peoples"


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Picked-up with my batch of deals yesterday; I'm not someone who gushes and waxes ecstatic over LvB's _Violin Concerto_, but even I quite enjoyed Heifetz's exciting, lickety-split 1945 performance of it under Rodzinski, most capably silvered here.


----------



## Guest

A superb recital from the 2013 Van Cliburn Competition. (Schumann Symphonic Etudes, Ravel Gaspard de la nuit, and Bartok Out of Doors.)


----------



## Bourdon

*Pancrace Royer*


----------



## Malx

Streamed:
Sibelius, String Quartet 'Voces intimae' - Tetzlaff Quartet.

As recommended by Merl in the 'String Quartet' thread - can't disagree, a very fine performance which balances the piece perfectly, even the second movement sounds 'just so'.


----------



## Guest

This is OK, but he's no Heifetz.


----------



## Malx

As Fritz Wunderlich would have been 90 today I will use it as an excuse to play:


----------



## Bkeske

Playing some mono recordings this afternoon.

Released in 1962, mono









Released in 1957, mono


----------



## Itullian

Great set.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mozart's Cosi fan Tutte - Bohm/VPO/Janowitz, etc. (1974 recording from the Salzburg Festival).

In his excellent autobiography of Leonard Bernstein, Humphrey Burton wrote that Bernstein attended this performance and said he would have given up a certain part of the male anatomy to have written one bar of that music!

Also:
Ravel Sonatine - Ivan Moravec


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various works part five of five for tonight.

_A White House Cantata_ was sanctioned jointly by the Bernstein and Lerner estates so that a viable concert work could be posthumously salvaged from the shipwreck of Leonard Bernstein's greatest critical and box office failure, _1600 Pennsylvania Avenue_, an ambitious large-scale musical which ran for a paltry seven performances in 1976. Shocked, hurt and no doubt downright furious, Bernstein immediately suppressed _1600 Pennsylvania Avenue_ and never wrote another musical after that.

The music itself wasn't particularly criticised but what seemed to really scuttle the work was Alan Lerner's libretto, which was misunderstood by both the liberals and the right - the former deemed its overt race relations context stereotypically presented and patronising rather than eloquent and well-intentioned, and the latter judged it inappropriately preachy during the Bicentennial year, a time when the nation should get down and party All-American style rather than sombrely reflect on contentious socio-political issues.

Dropping the play-within-a-play structure of the original work, the shorter cantata is almost a potted history of the USA as reflected through the tenures of various White House incumbents and numerous generations of black domestic staff from the time of George Washington through to that of Theodore Roosevelt. With hindsight I think the result is both worthwhile and entertaining - it would still be interesting to hear the original production but the Bernstein estate, presumably in order to uphold the original interdict put on it while LB was alive, continue to pooh-pooh any idea of recording or performance.

_A White House Cantata_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra - posth. arr. by Charlie Harmon and Sid Ramin from the musical _1600 Pennsylvania Avenue_ [Text: Alan Jay Lerner] (orig. 1976 - arr. by 1997):










_Three meditations from 'Mass'_ for cello and orchestra (orig. 1971 - arr. 1977):
_Slava! A Political Overture_ for orchestra (1977):
_Divertimento_ for orchestra (1980):
_A Musical Toast_ for orchestra (1980):
_Halil_ - nocturne for flute, strings and percussion (1981):










Suites nos.1 and 2 for tenor, bass-baritone and orchestra from _Dybbuk_, a ballet in three parts after the play by S. Ansky _a.k.a._ Shloyme Zanvl Rappoport [Text: Jewish biblical and liturgical sources] (1974):
Concerto for orchestra [_Jubilee Games_] (1986 - revised 1988-89):


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded up the CD player with five CDs of choral music:

1. *Schubert*: _Evensong_; _Of Narrows, Nows, and Vast Hereafters_; _Of Spring Love, Youth and Nature's Gifts_ (Robert Shaw/The Male Members of the Robert Shaw Chamber Singers w/Norman Mackenzie, piano, 7 Mary Akerman, guitar) Telarc rec.
2. *Barber*: _Prayers of Kierkegaard_; *Bartok*: _Cantata Profana ("The Nine Enchanted Stags")_; *Vaughan Williams*: _Dona Nobis Pacem_ (Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus) Telarc rec.
3. *Faure*: _Requiem_; *Durufle*: _Requiem_ (Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus w/Judith Blegen & James Morris as soloists in the one by *Faure*) Telarc rec.
4. *Rachmaninoff*: _Vespers/All-Night Vigil_ (The Robert Shaw Festival Singers)
5. *Randall Thompson*: _The Last Words of David_; _Frostiana_; _Four Songs from The Peaceable Kingdom_; _Alleluia, Amen_; _Alleluia_ (Craig Jessup/The Mormon Tabernacle Choir w/the Orchestra at Temple Square) Mormon Tabernacle Choir rec.

The first four discs feature Robert Shaw leading various choral groups. We start with Schubert's wonderful _Evensong_. Sung by a male choir, these wonderful songs sound strong and masculine while also sounding "pretty" in the high Romantic sense that characterized the very "pretty" music of composers such as Schubert, Schumann, Chopin, and Mendelssohn. Next we move on to Samuel Barber, where the composer takes on Kierkegaard's existential interpretation of the Christian ideal. Then we go to _Cantata Profana_, where Shaw is solid but too polished for Bartok who I think deserves some "edge"; but then comes a very fine _Dona Nobis Pacem_ by Vaughan Williams, to round things out. The Requiems by Faure and Duruffle follow and are quite angelic on both counts, and beautifully brought forth by Shaw who seems to make the entire choir sound intimate despite the multitude of voices involved. The _Vespers/All-Night Vigil_ by Rachmaninoff are next, and is one of my favorite choral/religious pieces bar none. This Shaw recording was my first introduction to _Vespers_ and is very good; though more recent recordings of _Vespers_ by the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and/or the Latvian Radio Choir are better on account of the big, Baltic, bass voices being so prominent. We round things out with the music of Randall Thompson and a recording featuring the Mormon Tabernacle Choir. Do not be deterred by the Mormon Tabernacle Choir's penchant for being too pristine and on-point. These recordings of Thompson's music are exemplar. Of particular note is _Frostiana_ which sets the poems of Robert Frost to music. True confession: I enjoy lots of vocal/choral classical music without being very much aware at all of the content of the lyrics, but _Frostiana_ is an exception as the poems of Robert Frost were favorites of mine since my high school days (I even had to memorize and recite _Stopping By Woods on a Snowy Evening_ in front of my high school freshman English class). Randall Thompson (and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir) do Robert Frost much justice by using the voice and the orchestra to lovingly accent the spirit of Frost's pastoral visions.


----------



## Malx

Another recording of Sibelius's 'Voces intimae' this time the 1951 Griller Quartet which features in this box set.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> View attachment 143650


Bless him! Looks like the young Heifetz was the inspiration for Betty Boop


----------



## senza sordino

As mentioned just a few minutes ago, I got far behind posting here. I am listening to music, just not posting here until today.

Very recently listened to, all from Spotify:

Bax In the Faery Garden, The Garden of Fand, Symphony no 1









Bliss A Colour Symphony, Violin Concerto. Very enjoyable









Finzi Clarinet Concerto, Five Bagatelles, Love's Labour's Lost, A Severn Rhapsody, Romance in Eb, Introit in F. A terrific album. 









Moeran Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto, Lonely Waters, Whythorne's Shadow









Moeran String Quartet, Fantasy Quartet, Violin Sonata


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## Bkeske

Beethoven's Piano Concerto's #2 (again) and #4. The Philadelphia Orchestra w/Rudolf Serkin. Columbia Masterworks 1955 Mono


----------



## starthrower

I actually listen to these BBC Magazine discs occasionally.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Just recorded in 2018 and brought out last year, something I've been looking forward to. In keeping with the season:









BTW, I see there's a rival recording with Leon Botstein and the ASO.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143658


*Antonín Dvořák*

Stabat Mater, op. 58

Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

2017


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: An die ferne Geliebte, op.98. Fritz Wunderlich, Heinrich Schmidt

Great performance of this early romantic song cycle. Happy birthday to Wunderlich, probably my favorite tenor.


----------



## Guest

Aside from the glassy piano tone, this is very good.


----------



## Itullian

Hard to find Bach's Musical Offering on piano.
This disc is awesome.


----------



## ELbowe

StrE3ss said:


> Birthday listen
> 
> Glenn
> The Sound of Glenn Gould
> View attachment 143613
> 
> 
> Rameau
> Vertigo - Jean Rondeau
> View attachment 143614
> 
> 
> Dmitri Shostakovich
> Shostakovich Symphony No.11 ("1905") - Leopold Stokowski
> View attachment 143615


Interesting article in The Guardian yesterday (?) on Shostakovich, while article was most informative (I know nothing about the composer!) the readers comments in itself is a complete education on the subject; it always amazes me how knowledgeable the "classical" community is !


----------



## Bkeske

Breaking out the Live RCO/Anthology of the Royal Concertgebouw, 1960-1970 set #3 again. Picking up where I left off with discs 6&7.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143661


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 22, 75, and 127

Ricercar Consort
Philippe Pierlot, director

2017


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Hard to find Bach's Musical Offering on piano.
> This disc is awesome.


That's the only one for solo piano that I'm aware of--it's Lifschitz' own transcription. I love it!


----------



## 13hm13

Hard and often $$ to get (CD) , this maybe my fave AB6 recording ...

Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 - Kegel (1972; label: Weitblick)


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Rachmaninov and Richter


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Seven Last Words from the Cross":


----------



## SanAntone

*Samuel Andreyev* - _A propos du concert de la semaine dernière_ [w/ score]

New music well done.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 and 4 
( Disc 2

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)
Swedish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

Ending the night with this:








24/96 FLAC


----------



## Coach G

This evening I couldn't find anything good to watch on TV, so I loaded up the CD player with five by the greatest living flute player, the incredible James Galway:

1. *Khachaturian*: _Flute Concerto_, (transcribed from the _Violin Concerto_ by *James Galway*); _Adagio_ from _Spartacus_; _Waltz_ from _Masquerade_; _Sabre Dance_ from _Gayaneh_, all arranged for flute and orchestra by *James Galway* (Myung-Wha Chung/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra w/James Galway, flute)
2. *Nielsen*: _Flute Concerto_ (Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra w/James Galway, conductor and flute); _Quintet for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon, and French Horn_ (James Galway and friends, probably members of the Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra); _The Fog is Lifting_ (James Galway w/Sioned Wilson, harp); _Children Are Playing_ (James Galway w/Brian Hawkins, viola); _Faith and Hope_; _Two Fantasy Pieces_ (James Galway w/Philip Moll, piano)
3. *Franck*: _Flute Sonata_ (transcribed from the _Violin Sonata_ by *James Galway*); *Prokofiev*: _Flute Sonata_ (James Galway, flute w/Martha Algerich, piano); *Reinecke*: _Flute Sonata_ (James Galway w/Philip Moll, piano)
4. *Corigliano*: _Pied Piper Fantasy Flute Concerto_; _Voyage_ (David Effron/Eastman Philharmonia w/James Galway, flute)
5. _Song of the Seashore and Other Japanese Melodies_ (Hiroyuki Iwaki/Tokyo String Orchestra w/James Galway, flute; Susumu Miyashita, Koto, & Ayako Shinozaki, harp)

All RCA recordings

Cooling out to James Galway tonight; maybe not the greatest living flutist, but certainly ONE of the greatest, and probably the most famous. We start with Khachaturian's wild, exotic, _Flute Concerto_, formally _Violin Concerto_; and one of the finest violin concertos of the 20th century recorded by the likes of David Oistrakh, Leonid Kogan, and Itzhak Perlman. And if James Galway is going to go to all the trouble of transcribing it, then how it can't be THAT bad, right? After some Armenian-flavored Khachaturian filler material, we go to the music of Carl Nielsen, and the Galway recordings, especially the miniatures, reveal Nielsen's wistful side despite the composer's penchant for creating powerful, sweeping, and bombastic symphonies. Next up are some sonatas for flute and piano by Franck, Prokofiev, and Reinecke (though Franck's is also a Galway transcription). All are really great, and having the wonderful and world-renowned pianist, Martha Algerich along for the Franck and Prokofiev sonatas doesn't hurt Galway's performance. The _Pied Piper Fantasy Flute Concerto_ and _Voyage_ are the only recordings I own of living composer, John Corigliano. _Pied Piper_ is tonal but edgy, entertaining and original; and the _Voyage_ is also quite nice. We end with an album of Japanese melodies, and I imagine that Japanese music has had a huge impact on many classical musicians as Isaac Stern, Yo-Yo Ma, as well as James Galway's idol, Jean-Pierre Rampal, have all made their own compilations of Japanese folk music. Compared to those others, Galway's Japanese album is the most Westernized with mellow strings being dominate in lullaby tone.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

Sym. 1, on this 1983 Decca recording.


----------



## Bkeske

Back to some vinyl

Recorded live at Carnegie Hall, released 1959. Mono


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 1


----------



## Bkeske

This album is absolutely stunning in its recording and sound quality. DECCA gold label series, probably late 50's. Mono. In near mint condition, and virtually no noise at all.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 4, 5 & 8

James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)


----------



## Georgegreece

Symphony No. 11 in G Minor "The Year 1905"









Vladimir Jurowski
London Philarmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

A nice album to finish off the day to....

Netherland's pressing, 1980


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky, Borodin, Balakirev: Orchestral Works

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Esa-Pekka Salonen

Balakirev: Islamey - Oriental Fantasy
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian Dances
Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, Op. 49


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cantatas

Dame Joan Sutherland/ Elly Ameling//Theo Altmeyer/Hans Sotin/
Süddeutscher Madrigalchor/Consortium Musicum/Wolfgang Gönnenwein/ etc

Geraint Jones Orchestra, Geraint Jones Singers
Geraint Jones


----------



## Malx

A morning of music by English composers.

Started off with birthday boy Cyril Scott's Symphony No 3 'The Muses' - BBC Philharmonic, Martyn Brabbins.

Christopher Headington, Violin Concerto - Xue-Wei (violin), LPO, Jane Glover.

Ralph Vaughan Williams, Oboe Concerto & Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - Jonathon Small (oboe), RLPO, Vernon Handley.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.france.tv/spectacles-et-culture/opera-et-musique-classique/1966847-mariana-flores-et-la-cappella-mediterranea-de-leonardo-garcia-alarcon-a-ambronay-2020.html?fbclid=IwAR3TNrj8wVM9QOsHzYuNjzlxPo7iw7G0UYbroNlWLnW1cMmyUIkcXsYHaEQ&fbclid=IwAR1aGiU5-oiBJeICwa2Upj541cwmNZ4BiT9-RhLL-4sIbn8U5RcjuxdnEDQ
Recital with Mariana Flores and la Cappella Mediterranea/Leonardo García Alarcón here. Fell in love with her voice a while ago, singing Alfonsina y el Mar.


----------



## sonance

Erich Itor Kahn (1905 - 1956)

Nenia Judaeis Qui Hac Aetate Perierunt (for cello and piano; 1940/41)
- String Quartet (1953)
- Ciaccona dei tempi di guerra (for piano; 1943)
Lucas Fels, cello; Jean Pierre Collot, piano; Leonardo Quartet; Stefan Litwin, piano [Ciaccona] (telos)


----------



## Rogerx

The Jazz Album - A Tribute to the Jazz Age

Peter Donohoe, Michael Collins, Harvey and the Wallbangers

London Sinfonietta, Simon Rattle


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> The Jazz Album - A Tribute to the Jazz Age
> 
> Peter Donohoe, Michael Collins, Harvey and the Wallbangers
> 
> London Sinfonietta, Simon Rattle


The "Rhapsody in Blue" on this disc is the best I've ever heard.


----------



## sonance

Szymon Laks (1901 - 1983)

- String Quartet no. 4 (1962)
- Divertimento (for violin, clarinet, bassoon and piano; 1967)
- Sonatina (for piano (1927)
- Concertino (1965 (for oboe, clarinet and bassoon; 1965)
- Passacaille (version with clarinet of "Vocalise" for voice [or cello] and piano; 1945)
- Quintet (for piano and strings on popular Polish themes; 1967)
ARC Ensemble (chandos)


----------



## SanAntone

Ligeti - Atmosphères


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles Ives - various works part one for this afternoon. Composition dates may be approximate or even theoretical.

_Variations on 'America'_ for organ - arr. for orchestra by William Schuman in 1962 (orig. 1891):
String Quartet no.1 [_From the Salvation Army_] (1900):










_Three Page Sonata_ for piano (1905):










Symphony no.1 in D-minor for orchestra (1898-1902):
Symphony no.2 for orchestra (1897-1902 - rev. 1910):
Symphony no.3 [_The Camp Meeting_] for orchestra (1901-04 - rev. 1911):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Alfred Schnittke*: Concerto for Piano Four Hands & Chamber Orchestra. Viktoria Postnikova, Irina Schnittke, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, London Sinfonietta

This is a very dark and spiky work. I often struggle to make it all the way through, but I think I'm making progress.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies, Vol. 1

Julia Huber-Warzecha (violin), Lucas Schurig-Breuß (viola)

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

A little bit of everything. Dutilleux Symphony 1&2








Bax Tone Poems:








At this moment in in the second movement of Rach PC 3. This recording is amazing. I'm actually thinking that I should just get any Decca Legends series album I see. Every one I've heard is fantastic, and this one is no exception.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: An die ferne Geliebte, op.98. Fritz Wunderlich, Heinrich Schmidt
> 
> Great performance of this early romantic song cycle. *Happy birthday to Wunderlich*, probably my favorite tenor.


Fritz is a treasure, but he died in a car accident one year before I was born, in 1966. You mean that if he was with us he had celebrated his 90th birthday. (indeed we celebrate these 90th years from his berth in Germany this September)


----------



## Joachim Raff

"Some delightful light music for Sunday. "


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> Fritz is a treasure, but he died in a car accident one year before I was born, in 1966. You mean that if he was with us he had celebrated his 90th birthday. (indeed we celebrate these 90th years from his berth in Germany this September)


Of course, he is no longer with us, but that's no reason not to celebrate his birthday by listening to his great music. Anyway, 90 years is a big deal. Maybe in 2030 we'll get a big 100th anniversary box set with every recording he ever made.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto

Elgar: Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Elgar: Sospiri, Op. 70

Nicola Benedetti (violin), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2020
Editor's Choice
Record of the Week
Record Review
30th May 2020
Record of the Week
Presto Recording of the Week
7th August 2020


----------



## eljr

Respighi: Pines, Fountains & Festivals of Rome

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson

Release Date: 31st Jul 2020
Catalogue No: CHSA5261
Label: Chandos
Length: 60 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
31st January 2020
Orchestral Choice
BBC Music Magazine
October 2020
Orchestral Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Dmitri's 13th *(Babij Jar, let us say, because this is not completely correct) based on Jewtuschenko's texts, with the State SO of the Culture Ministry of the USSR, Alexander Jurolw's Chor and Gennadij on the Podium.

I don't often listen to Dmitri, but when I want to do it, this issue are between my first choices.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Elgar: Violin Concerto
> 
> Elgar: Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
> Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
> Elgar: Sospiri, Op. 70
> 
> Nicola Benedetti (violin), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski
> 
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> June 2020
> Editor's Choice
> Record of the Week
> Record Review
> 30th May 2020
> Record of the Week
> Presto Recording of the Week
> 7th August 2020


Didn't I see you spin this just yesterday or the day before?

Enjoying it no doubt.


----------



## Itullian

More of this fantastic set.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Didn't I see you spin this just yesterday or the day before?
> 
> Enjoying it no doubt.


I believe it was JoeB


----------



## SanAntone

*Morton Feldman: For Christian Wolff*
Eberhard Blum & Nils Vigeland


----------



## Bourdon

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 143661
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Cantatas BWV 22, 75, and 127
> 
> Ricercar Consort
> Philippe Pierlot, director
> 
> 2017


Very nice.......


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Masters of the German Baroque
> 
> Disc 1


I hope you will like it.


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> I hope you will like it.


One a Sunday morning....great music, I am very happy :angel:


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Fritz is a treasure, but he died in a car accident one year before I was born, in 1966. You mean that if he was with us he had celebrated his 90th birthday. (indeed we celebrate these 90th years from his berth in Germany this September)


It was not a car accident, if I remember correctly he was in a holiday home of a friend (Gottlob Frick) he fell unhappily off the stairway ,very sad.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert, Szymanowski

Lucas Debargue (piano)

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D664
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D784
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 21


----------



## eljr

Dover Quartet (Artist), Ludwig van Beethoven (Composer), __ (Conductor)

Date First Available : July 18, 2020
Label : Cedille
ASIN : B08D89KHQY
Number of discs : 2

CD 2


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Die Schöpfung


----------



## SearsPoncho

Debussy's La Mer - Karajan/BPO

One of Karajan's best recordings.


----------



## Joe B

Grocery shopping is done, everything is put away, the dog has been walked, and I've got a cup of green tea ready for comsumption. Time to relax and start enjoying some music:


----------



## Caroline

ELbowe said:


> *Don't mean to nit -pick but from all that I have read he didn't "….. dislike audiences" he disliked the "environment" of a live performance vs the controlled surroundings of the studio. *


I'm glad you commented on this.

In his interview in 1966 he uses the words, 'detests audiences'. It's a brief (3:32) and interesting interview and he states that he, in a controlled setting, can take a "...more important view of the work...and lets me on the composing secrets of the work...". In the studio, he plays the piece for hours, listens to takes and continues to do this until he's satisfied according to the interview. There are also historic comments about performances in general so I posted it.


----------



## Caroline

Saint-Saens: "Organ" Symphony; Bacchanale; Le Déluge; Danse Macabre (2003)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim & Orchestre de Paris

Beloved piece on this album is the Danse Macabre, Op. 40


----------



## Vasks

*Lully - Overture to "d'Alcidiane et Polexandre" (Mallon/Naxos)
F. Couperin - Concert #2 from "Concerts Royaux" (Kuijken/Accent)
Marais - La Labyrinthe from "Suitte d'un gout etranger" (Coin/L'Oiseau Lyre)
Rameau - Suite from "Daphnis et Egle" (Terey-Smith/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, János Rolla


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143687


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Overtures

Coriolan, op. 62
Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus, op. 43
Die Ruinen von Athen, op. 113
Fidelo, op. 72
Leonore I, op. 138
Leonore II, op. 72
Leonore III, op. 72
Egmont, op. 84

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Nikolaus Harnoncourt, conductor

1996


----------



## Joe B

Mixing it up a little with Eduardo Mata leading the Dallas Symphony Orchestra in Sergey Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite":


----------



## eljr

Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen, Sinfonietta

Lucy Crowe (Vixen), Gerald Finley (Forester), Sophia Burgos (Fox), Jan Martiník (Badger/Parson), Peter Hoare (Mosquito/Rooster/Schoolmaster), Hanno Müller-Brachmann (Harašta)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Sir Simon Rattle

Release Date: 4th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: LSO0850
Label: LSO Live
Length: 1 hour 59 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
4th September 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2020
Editor's Choice

CD I


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Caroline said:


> I'm glad you commented on this.
> 
> In his interview in 1966 he uses the words, 'detests audiences'. It's a brief (3:32) and interesting interview and he states that he, in a controlled setting, can take a "...more important view of the work...and lets me on the composing secrets of the work...". In the studio, he plays the piece for hours, listens to takes and continues to do this until he's satisfied according to the interview. There are also historic comments about performances in general so I posted it.


I remember Gould saying somewhere something to the effect that audiences at classical concerts were more or less motivated by a desire to catch musicians slipping-up. Personally, I think his interview with Trebek and his embrace of recording vs. live concertizing is more revelatory of his reclusive nature than anything else.

(added) He also preferred telephonic communication to personal visits, keeping human contact at a controllable distance...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Before my matutinal constitutional, to put a little pep in my step :


----------



## Guest

Caroline said:


> I'm glad you commented on this.
> 
> In his interview in 1966 he uses the words, 'detests audiences'. It's a brief (3:32) and interesting interview and he states that he, in a controlled setting, can take a "...more important view of the work...and lets me on the composing secrets of the work...". In the studio, he plays the piece for hours, listens to takes and continues to do this until he's satisfied according to the interview. There are also historic comments about performances in general so I posted it.


He also wrote an essay titled "Let's Ban Applause." It's not exactly an audience adoring piece.


----------



## aglayaepanchin

Domenico Scarlatti's sonatas! Got into them quite recently. I find beautiful those that I've listened to.


----------



## Granate

*Mono Mahler Fest part 1*










































(continue)


----------



## Granate

*Mono Mahler Fest part 2*


























Mahler symphonies mono CD collection and other streams

No.1: Rosbaud BPO 54 Live
No.1: Rosbaud SWF 52 Studio
No.1: Mitropoulos Minneappolis Symphony Orchestra 1940 Studio
No.1: Walter NYPO 50 Live
No.2: Klemperer RCO 51 Live
No.3: Mitropoulos KRSO 60 Live
No.4: Rosbaud SWF 59 Studio
No.5: Rosbaud KRSO 51 Live
No.6: Rosbaud SWF 51 Studio
No.6: Barbirolli BPO 66 Live
No.7: Rosbaud SWF 57 Studio
No.8: Mitropoulos WPO 60 Live
No.9: Rosbaud SWF 54 Studio
No.9: Mitropoulos NYPO 60 Live
No.10 Adagio: Mitropoulos NYPO 60 Live
DLVDE: Rosbaud KRSO 55 Live
DLVDE: Walter NYPO 60 Live (R. Lewis, M. Forrester)

Still listening to these. I'm listening to the mighty Cologne 51 performance of the No.5 and the remaining recordings are No.6, No.7, No.9 and DLVDE by Rosbaud, No.8 by Mitropoulos and No.6 by Barbirolli. Surprisingly satisfied with the CDs I own rather than the other recordings on wishlist like the Amsterdam resurrection by Klemperer or the New York live DLVDE by Bruno Walter.

I compared the elusive Berliner Philharmoniker and the available Baden-Baden Rosbaud performances of the No.1. I think I really prefer the studio performance in Baden-Baden for clean playing.


----------



## Georgegreece

Easy Sunday afternoon with espresso & grapes in the garden

and Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61 on the headphones.









Daniel Lozakovich
Valery Gergiev
Muchner Philharmoniker


----------



## eljr

Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen, Sinfonietta

Lucy Crowe (Vixen), Gerald Finley (Forester), Sophia Burgos (Fox), Jan Martiník (Badger/Parson), Peter Hoare (Mosquito/Rooster/Schoolmaster), Hanno Müller-Brachmann (Harašta)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Sir Simon Rattle

Release Date: 4th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: LSO0850
Label: LSO Live
Length: 1 hour 59 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
4th September 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2020
Editor's Choice

CD II


----------



## Bourdon

*Franz Tunder*

CD XXV


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2. Lindberg, Antwerp Symphony Orchestra. For Saturday Symphony. I don't think I had heard this before and found it extremely enjoyable. I'll explore more Stenhammar in the future.










Weinberg: Symphonies 2 & 22. Grazinyte-Tyla/Kremer/City Of Birmingham Symphony One of the best albums from last year by far. Recommended.










Beethoven: String Quartet 13, Grosse Fuge. Quatuor Ebene. This has become a favourite set here, Recommended










Bach: Cantatas BWV 144,84,92 18, 181,126 Keith, Jones Tyson, Gilchrist, Perrsonothers, Gardiner.










Allegri: Miserere, Palestrina: Missa Pape Marcelli. Harry Christophers The sixteen. Impeccably performed, perhaps too impeccably but a great recording.


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi: Luce e Ombra

Ensemble Mirabilia, Myriam Leblanc, Antoine Malette-Chénier

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: AN29137
Label: Analekta
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

KlavierKing said:


> He also wrote an essay titled "Let's Ban Applause." It's not exactly and audience adoring piece.


I recollect reading that one - it's worth keeping in mind in any discussion about Gould that he did like to _épater les bourgeois_.


----------



## ELbowe

*Alessandro Scarlatti, Giuseppe Amadori, Giuseppe Ziretti 
Scarlatti: Messa In Sol Maggiore Per Soli
Label: Bongiovanni CD 2000 
Loredana Birocci, Luigi Petroni, Riccardo Marcucci, Giandomenico Piermarini, ... 
Conductor: Roberto Tigani with Orchestra: Roman Academy Arcangelo Corelli Orchestra, Santa Maria Basilica Choir Trastevere, Pittsburgh Heinz Chapel Camerata Choir*


----------



## RockyIII

aglayaepanchin said:


> Domenico Scarlatti's sonatas! Got into them quite recently. I find beautiful those that I've listened to.


Who's the musician?


----------



## Joe B

Disc 5 of 5 - Richard Hickox leading the BBC National Chorus and Orchestra of Wales in Edmund Rubbra's "Symphony No. 9-Sinfonia Sacra":


----------



## Bourdon

*Sousa*

Semper Fidelis to finish the day 
Antal Doráti


----------



## cougarjuno

Walton's Facade is such an odd work -- and recitations in general are an acquired taste I guess. However the humor is refreshing.


----------



## Open Lane

Tokyo Quartet - The complete Beethoven string quartets


----------



## starthrower

Listening to the string quartets (Tempera Quartet) disc, and some tone poems.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 161, 27, 8, 95
Katharine Fuge, Robin Tyson, Mark Padmore, Thomas Guthrie
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

My personal Bach Cantatas pilgrimage continues with cantatas for the Sixteenth Sunday after Trinity. These cantatas all contemplate and invite, even welcome, death as a comfort. They're some of Bach's most tender, poignant compositions.


----------



## Knorf

*Iannis Xenakis*: _Tetras_
Arditti String Quartet

The imagination behind this is staggering, even for Xenakis! This is the current week's selection in the string quartet listening and discussion thread.










*Witold Lutosławski*: Piano Concerto
Louis Lortie, piano
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

An absolutely incredible performance, one that reveals a masterpiece.


----------



## Jacck

Max Reger - Piano Quintet in C minor


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Mass in C Minor K427 'Great' - Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Olivia Vermeulen (alto), Makoto Sakurada (tenor), Christian Immler (bass), Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki.
(streamed via Qobuz in hi-res)


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: _Kullervo_, Op. 7
Monica Groop, Peter Mattei
London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Colin Davis

Epic without losing coherence.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Orff*: Carmina Burana. Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony & Chorus

I've never made it all the way through this work. I'm starting where I usually stop, In Taberna. This is very likable music. Reminds me of the French band Magma, who must have been inspired by Orff. I've heard this music described as the soundtrack to Nazism. I'm not sure I hear it that way, but there are some driving, borderline militant rhythms. I like how Orff writes for voices. The orchestration, not so much, but it's workable.


----------



## 13hm13

1978 recording of Mahler Symph. 3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some Opera for once! Happy to have discovered Cavalli and of course Mariana Flores


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROAD TO COMPOSTELA
_Music for the Pilgrimage to Santiago de Compostela_
C*odex Calixtinus, Codex Las Huelgas, other more contemporary sources*
The Rose Ensemble
_Rose_


----------



## flamencosketches

Carmina Burana left me in a Medieval mood...:










*Guillaume de Machaut*: Chansons. Orlando Consort


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Wagner*: _Götterdämmerung_
Berliner Philharmoniker, Hebert von Karajan

Astounding.


----------



## 13hm13

1993 recording:
Concerto in D major for Piano & Orchestra
(Arranged by the composer from the Violin Concerto, Op. 61)

Olli Mustonen, piano
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie
Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 2 - David Temple leadding the Hertfordshire Chorus and London Orchestra da Camera in choral music by Michael Hurd:


















This paragraph from the liner notes speaks volumes to his music:

*"Hurd's love of literature and the human voice illuminated a natural talent for work-setting. Hence his catalogue is dominated by choral and vocal works, including operas, 'pop' cantatas, songs and anthems. He was especially noted for his many scores for children and amateurs, and his care to ensure that the material he wrote was within the reach of non-professional singers and accompanists accords with his conviction that composers should adopt a practical approach to their craft."*

This is not 'complex' music, but it is beautiful.


----------



## Joe B

pmsummer said:


> THE ROAD TO COMPOSTELA
> _Music for the Pilgrimage to Santiago de Compostela_
> C*odex Calixtinus, Codex Las Huelgas, other more contemporary sources*
> The Rose Ensemble
> _Rose_


P.M.Summer,
If you ever wish to listen to a 'modern' composition relating to the Pilgrimage to Santiago, you may some day want to give a listen to Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles". I'd be really interested in your reaction should you ever give it a listen.


----------



## SanAntone

Five American Clarinet Quintets

COMPOSERS
*John Corigliano 
Ellen Taaffe Zwilich 
Joan Tower 
Bright Sheng 
Bruce Adolphe
*
PERFORMERS
*David Shifrin 
Ida Kavafian 
Fred Sherry 
Paul Neubauer 
Carmit Zori *

Listening to the Zwilich work right now, really enjoying it.


----------



## SanAntone

flamencosketches said:


> Carmina Burana left me in a Medieval mood...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Guillaume de Machaut*: Chansons. Orlando Consort


Love that series!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op.115. Richard Stoltzman, Tokyo String Quartet

What a great performance this is. The Clarinet Quintet is a work that really just clicked with me recently. Brahms's chamber works take time and several listens for me to really understand them.


----------



## senza sordino

Barber Piano Concerto, Die natali (Christmas music), Medea's Meditation and Dance of Vengence, Commando March









Harris and Adams Violin Concertos, terrific album









Bernard Hermann Film Music: Psycho Suite, Fahrenheit 451 Suite, North by Northwest Overture, The Man Who Knew Too Much Overture, Marnie Suite, Vertigo Suite, Torn Curtain Suite, Taxi Driver. One very enjoyable single disk.









All from Spotify


----------



## pmsummer

ARBOS
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Gidon Kremer - violin
Vladimir Mendelssohn - viola
Thomas Demenga - cello
Brass Ensemble Staatsorchester Stuttgart
Dennis Russell Davies - director
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

Joe B said:


> P.M.Summer,
> If you ever wish to listen to a 'modern' composition relating to the Pilgrimage to Santiago, you may some day want to give a listen to Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles". I'd be really interested in your reaction should you ever give it a listen.


I have it, and I like it, much more than the two contemporary works on this recording. Much more.

Talbot's work seems to composed in the spirit of the pilgrimage... something I can't say about the modern works included on this disc.


----------



## pmsummer

Well, this was awkward.


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Orchestra of Paris in Richard Wagner's "Tristan und Isolde":


----------



## Guest

Stunning!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

Warming up to the main course of Kempe's EMI CD ... here is an appetizer (of sorts)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto 5 and Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Karin Egardt (oboe), Kevin Spagnolo (clarinet), Mikael Lindström (bassoon), Terése Larsson (horn)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Michael Murray (organ)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 2


----------



## Rogerx

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies Disc 1

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Malx

A disc that I have neglected for too long - now to be kept closer at hand.

Boris Blacher, Music for Cleveland & Concerto for Clarinet and Chamber Orchestra - Dmitri Ashkenazy (clarinet), Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin, Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach; John Passion, BWV 245
Ekkehard Wagner (tenor), Roberta Alexander (soprano), Robert Holl (bass), Marjana Lipovsek (contralto), Egbert Junghanns (bass), Peter Schreier (tenor), Andrea Ihle (soprano)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1988-02


----------



## Malx

I've seen this disc posted frequently lately so I have given the Dvorak Concerto a listen via Qobuz.

A very good performance but not significantly different from other recordings I have so i'll leave it as a streaming option.


----------



## Marinera

Vivaldi - Stabat Mater. Andreas Scholl; Ensemble 415; Chiara Banchini

Concerto ripieno in C major

Cantata 'Cessate, omai cessate'

Sonata 'Al Santo Sepolcro'

Introduzione al miserere 'Filia Maestae Jerusalem'

Stabat Mater


----------



## Marinera

Officium. The Hilliard Ensemble and Jan Garbarek


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cantatas by Alessandro Scarlatti with Scherzi Musicali on the Ricercar label.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven piano concerto 5

Ashkenazy / CSO / Solti

I've got this out again and found, to my surprise, that the performances are really good.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - Tone Poems

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Dance Intermezzo, Op. 45 No. 2
En Saga, Op. 9
Night Ride and Sunrise, Op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49
The Bard, Op. 64
The Dryad, Op. 45 No. 1
The Oceanides, Op. 73


----------



## canouro

*Edvard Grieg:*
Høst (In Autumn), Concert Overture For Orchestra, Op. 11
Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 16
Symphony In C Minor

_ Noriko Ogawa, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Ole Kristian Ruud _


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor

Elly Ameling (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus, Vittorio Negri


----------



## HerbertNorman

Great work , I hadn't listened to enough, only once before

Gorecki : https://www.amazon.com/Gorecki-Symphony-No-London-Sinfonietta/dp/B012CZ4Z88


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vasks

_born 1961_

*Dalbavie - Ciaconna (Eschenbach/Naive)
Torke - Ash (Zinman/Argo)*


----------



## HerbertNorman




----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles Ives - various works part two for this afternoon. Composition dates may be approximate or even theoretical.

Piano Sonata no.1 (1909):










_Soliloquy, or a Study in 7ths and Other Things_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Charles Ives] (prob. bet. 1904-07):
_Hallowe'en_ for string quartet, piano and bass drum (c. 1907):
_Five Take-Offs_ for piano (1906-07):
_In Re Con Moto et al_ for piano quintet (c. 1911):
_The Gong on the Hook and Ladder_ - original version for piano quintet (c. 1912):










Piano Trio (by 1911 - rev. by 1915):










_Central Park in the Dark_ for chamber orchestra (1906 - rev. 1936):
_The Unanswered Question_ for strings, four woodwinds and solo trumpet - original version (1908 - rev. bet. c. 1930-35):
_A Symphony: New England Holidays_ for orchestra with finale for mixed choir [Text: excerpt from the hymn _O God, Beneath Thy Guiding Hand_ by the Rev. Leonard Bacon] (c. 1897-1913):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.1 in C minor, op.68. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra

Possibly my favorite Brahms symphony; definitely my favorite Brahms symphonic finale, at least!


----------



## canouro

*Sibelius:*
Symphony No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 39
Symphony No. 7 In C Major, Op. 105
Finlandia, Op. 26 No. 7

_Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam_


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## SanAntone

*Barbara York : 4 Paintings by Grant Wood (2012)*

Interesting in an anachronistic way.


----------



## Bourdon

*Masters of the German Baroque*

CD XXVI


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.32 in C minor, op.111. Wilhelm Kempff

Finally bringing my traversal of the Beethoven sonatas w/ Wilhelm Kempff to a close with this recording of the final sonata. It's been an excellent cycle and a joy listening to one or two sonatas a day over the past month or so (with skipped days). I really love this cycle. Highly recommended to anyone.


----------



## Bourdon

*Musique et Espace*

Le Noir De L'Étoile

CD12


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143709


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

String Quintet in E flat major, op. 4
String Quintet in C major, op. 29

The Nash Ensemble

2009


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Suite In H-Moll / Telemann : Suite In A-Moll

Ransom Wilson flute

The Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra, Gerard Schwarz ‎


----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man

Guy Johnston (cello), Mohammed Gad (vocals), Nicholas Merryweather (baritone), Lisa Spurgeon (soprano), Mike Brewer (chorus conductor), Paul Beniston (trumpet), Neil Percy (percussion), Elizabeth Witts (soprano), Jody K. Jenkins (percussion), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo-soprano), Tristan Hambleton (treble),...

Release Date: 8th Feb 2019
Catalogue No: 4817826
Label: Decca
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Jacck

*F Schubert - Piano trio 1*
Suk Trio, Supraphon


----------



## ELbowe

*Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck: Cantiones Sacrae - Vol 2
Trinity College Chapel Choir, Cambridge, under Richard Marlow (recorded at Trinity College 1998)
Label: Hyperion CD 1999*


----------



## realdealblues

I won't bother posting it all but I listened to a bunch of Glenn on his birthday evening and over the weekend to celebrate his life. Finishing off with this one.*

Johann Sebastian Bach*
_The Two and Three Part Inventions_
[Rec. 1964]







Piano: Glenn Gould

This one came in a lot of 40 classical CD's I recently purchased. Never heard of this pianist and I've never heard the Kabalevsky piano sonata before either.

*Robert Schumann*
_Carnaval, Op. 9_

*Dimitri Kabalevsky*
_Piano Sonata No. 3 in F major, Op. 46_
[Rec. 1994]







Piano: Tatsuya Nagashima


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn, Hummel, Copland, Arutiunian

Simon Höfele (trumpet)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Duncan Ward.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.5


----------



## jim prideaux

Yesterday I read a rather interesting but brief review of the new recording of Schubert's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies. Reviewed in the Sunday Times Hugh Canning was very complimentary about both Rene Jacob's recording and the quality of Schubert's youthful symphonies. This inspired me to shout at my Alexa device thing.........impressed by what I was hearing I then asked Alexa and discovered I was listening to the Michael Halasz budget recordings on Naxos.
I then returned to Manacorda's recordings with the his outfit from Potsdam and was again really taken with what I was listening to and then listened to the 4th, 8th and 9th.
I have now gone back to cycle I thought I was not overly enthusiastic about......Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden. Thoroughly enjoying these recordings of his earlier works I have come to realise that the essential element of this is Schubert himself!
What a wonderful accomplishment for such a young man.


----------



## eljr

Schubert - Piano Sonata & Moments Musicaux

Martin Helmchen (piano)

Release Date: 12th Jan 2009
Catalogue No: PTC5186329
Label: Pentatone
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## ELbowe

*I was reminded this morning by Petroc Trelawny : The Day of Atonement
listening to Max Bruch "Kol Nidri Op 47" From Jacqueline Du Pré ‎- The Great Recordings Warner Classics Box*


----------



## realdealblues

*Oboe Concertos*









*George Frideric Handel*
_Oboe Concerto No. 1 in B-flat major, HWV 301_
[Rec. 1958]
Orchestra: Strings Of The Halle Orchestra

*Tomaso Albinoni*
_Oboe Concerto in B-flat major, Op. 7/3
Oboe Concerto in D major, Op. 7/6_

*Domenico Cimarosa*
_Oboe Concerto in C minor_

*Alessandro Marcello*
_Oboe Concerto in C minor, S.Z799_
[Rec. 1959]
Orchestra: Pro Arte Orchestra

*Arcangelo Corelli*
_Oboe Concerto in F major_
[Rec. 1968]
Orchestra: New Philharmonia Orchestra

*Alessandro Marcello*
_Oboe Concerto in C minor, S.Z799_
[Rec. 1969]
Orchestra: Halle Orchestra

Oboe: Evelyn Rothwell
Conductor: Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## starthrower

Symphonies 6 & 7, Tapiola - Lahti / Vanska


----------



## Marinera

On Spotify. Sacred Treasures: Choral Masterworks From Russia


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartets OP.127 & OP.135


----------



## eljr

A New England Requiem: Sacred Choral Music by Scott Perkins

Tom Mueller (organ), Jasmine Gish (soprano), Joe Twist (tenor), Luc Kleiner (baritone)

DaCapo Chamber Choir, Da Capo Chamber Players, Brett Alan Judson

Release Date: 8th May 2020
Catalogue No: G-49322
Label: Gothic
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## jim prideaux

Not necessarily 'Current Listening' but having returned from the gym in a somewhat dishevelled state I watched the first ten minutes of a documentary about Bernard Haitink that is now available on BBC I player.......Really interesting, will watch the rest after 'tea' (as we call the evening meal in the North East!).....Enigmatic genius indeed.


----------



## eljr

Nordic Journey

James D. Hicks (pipe organ)

Release Date: 3rd May 2019
Catalogue No: PO7239
Label: Pro Organo
Length: 2 hours 18 minutes

CD I


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Stan's Brahms is awesome! The Fourth especially.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Caroline

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> I remember Gould saying somewhere something to the effect that audiences at classical concerts were more or less motivated by a desire to catch musicians slipping-up. Personally, I think his interview with Trebek and his embrace of recording vs. live concertizing is more revelatory of his reclusive nature than anything else.
> 
> (added) He also preferred telephonic communication to personal visits, keeping human contact at a controllable distance...


Agreed - he did have a reclusive nature. I think he derived his energy or inspiration from within. He mentioned 'the rule of mob law' - that a number of artists derived inspiration to perform from an audience and that he was not one. I wonder if Van Cliburn may have been another.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles Ives - various works part three for tonight. Composition dates may be approximate or even theoretical.

Violin Sonata no.1 (by c. 1914):
Violin Sonata no.3 (by c. 1914):










Piano Sonata no.2 [_Concord, Mass.: 1840-60_] (by c. 1916 - rev. by late 1940s):










String Quartet no.2 (1913):
_Orchestral Set no.1: Three Places in New England_ (c. 1911-16 - rev. by 1929):


----------



## MusicSybarite

flamencosketches said:


> *Alfred Schnittke*: Concerto for Piano Four Hands & Chamber Orchestra. Viktoria Postnikova, Irina Schnittke, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, London Sinfonietta
> 
> This is a very dark and spiky work. I often struggle to make it all the way through, but I think I'm making progress.


A terrific disc, offering the best renditions of both works IMO.


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550
The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Caroline

Piano Sonata No. 15 in D major, Op. 28 'Pastorale' - part of a new shining jewel in my music 'library': The Piano Works of the Young Beethoven (1798-1802) by Jos van Immerseel (released August 2020).

Immerseel researched how these works were meant to be performed in part by immersing himself in Beethoven's writings and extant autograph manuscripts or the first editions. These works are performed on a replica of the Anton Walter (c. 1800) fortepiano - a 5 octave instrument for which Beethoven wrote these works.

Works:
Beethoven: Andante Favori in F, WoO 57
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 10 No. 1
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Op. 10 No. 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 'Pathetique'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 9 in E major, Op. 14 No. 1
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 14 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 12 in A flat major, Op. 26 'March Funebre'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 'Moonlight'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 15 in D major, Op. 28 'Pastorale'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 18 in E flat major, Op. 31 No. 3 'The Hunt'
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G major, Op. 129 'Rage over a lost penny'
Beethoven: Rondo in G major, Op. 51 No. 2


----------



## eljr

CD II


----------



## eljr

Nordic Escapes

Nordic Pulse Ensemble, Kristjan Järvi

Release Date: 7th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: 5053861590


----------



## 13hm13

Schippers/Cincinnati /Schubert 9th (MFSL)


----------



## Malx

Whilst having a general jump around on Qobuz I landed on this and just ended up playing it right through.
Eine Alpinesinfonie has never been a piece to hold my interest, but this recording did so admirably.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Not necessarily 'Current Listening' but having returned from the gym in a somewhat dishevelled state I watched the first ten minutes of a documentary about Bernard Haitink that is now available on BBC I player.......Really interesting, will watch the rest after 'tea' (as we call the evening meal in the North East!).....Enigmatic genius indeed.


What a superb documentary and what a great bloke.

The Lindseys performing Schubert's Quintet.


----------



## 13hm13

Stoki does Wagner!

1995 reissue
Leopold Stokowski, Houston Symphony Orchestra ‎- Stokowski Conducts Wagner
Label: Everest ‎- EVC 9024


----------



## Malx

Anton Webern, Im Sommerwind - Bavarian RSO, Mariss Jansons.
(Live recording).


----------



## Itullian

Disc 2, enjoying this set.


----------



## SanAntone

Lawrence Dunn - Carrying (2017)
performed by Quatuor Bozzini



> British composer Lawrence Dunn (1991) has an unabashed affection for harmony and melody, for innocence, lightness, even naiveté. Wary of dogmatism in experimental music or trends, he says "while I definitely worry a lot, I try not to worry about being current. Currency is so tiresome-besides I'm interested in other things. There's an inner eight-year-old who I would like to please, to stay friends with."
> 
> "When I was about eight," Dunn remembers, "my piano teacher-a wonderful guy called Chris Fuller-gave me a cassette mixtape. I can't remember the exact title-it was something like 'pan-global musical journeying.' Unusual bits of Miles Davis' fusion from the early seventies spliced into Balinese gamelan, Hindustani ragas, Ornette Coleman free jazz. It fairly comprehensively blew my mind. And I think it also baked into me a residual understanding that music could be anything it wanted; artful or aggressive or plain or lyrical or strange or obtuse."


Love this approach. The piece ain't bad either.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Greta de Reyghere singing cantatas by Buxtehude! Fantastic


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

The fascinating (his life approaches Gesualdo's for sheer scandal) and prolific Wert whose madrigals, per _New Grove_ "are innovatory and prophetic, introducing elements of style and gesture that historians generally associate with later composers, and above all with Monteverdi who spent his earliest years at Mantua during Wert's final ones." He was the last of the great Flemish composers to set up house and shop in Italy :


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## SanAntone

*Reinbert de Leeuw - Franz Liszt | Via Crucis
*
Solo piano version.


----------



## Dimace

One of the most famous *Brahms's 3rd* out there. Despite we have an old recording the sound is very good. (Decca, 1962, 1XLP)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Tchaikovsky's Serenade for Strings - Vienna Chamber Orchestra/Entremont


----------



## Itullian

It's been awhile so.............


----------



## 13hm13

Bizet C ...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143724


*Richard Wagner*

Der Ring des Nibelungen
The Highlights

Staatskapelle Dresden
Marek Janowski, conductor

1980-1983, compilation 2013


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 47
Cho-Liang Lin
Philharmonia Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Itullian

Terrific


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Bkeske

Swedish pressing 1983


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach: Cello Suite No. 6 in D major BWV 1012*
performed by Sergey Malov for All of Bach


----------



## Bkeske

Radio station copy

Evgeni Svetlanov Conducts Tchaikovsky's 'The Seasons'. USSR Symphony Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1978 2 LP set. Orchestral and piano versions. Playing the Orchestral.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Beethoven*

Symphony No. 3 in E-Flat Major "Eroica"

Symphony No. 4 in B-Flat Major

Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia

Bela Drahos, Conductor










*Mahler*

Symphony No. 6 "Tragic"

New York Philharmonic

Leonard Bernstein, conductor


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1971


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
8th September 2017
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
October 2017
Disc of the Month
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2017
The Times Records of the Year
2017
Finalist - Instrumental
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2018
Finalist - Instrumental
Winner - Solo Instrument
International Classical Music Awards
2018
Winner - Solo Instrument


----------



## 13hm13

Sibelius Symphony No. 2 ... on ....

Weber, Mozart, Sibelius, Berlioz: George Szell - Live in Tokyo 1970 (Sony Japan)


----------



## jim prideaux

Very early start.......

Abbado and the COE performing Schubert's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Kabalevsky: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Stenhammar Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 3


----------



## Guest

No.2.


----------



## Guest

One of the best complete sets I've heard.


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday :Richard Bonynge September 29 th 1930*



Rossini - Respighi: La Boutique Fantasque

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Britten: Matinées musicales (after Rossini), Op. 24
Britten: Soirées musicales (after Rossini), Op. 9
Respighi: La Boutique Fantasque, PP120
Rossini: La Boutique fantasque


----------



## Rogerx

Delibes: Coppelia & Massenet: Le Carillon

Suisse Romande Orchestra and National Philharmonic, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Earlier this morning:

Holst, Egdon Heath & Hammersmith - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones.

Janacek, Taras Bulba - Bavarian RSO, Raphael Kubelik.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles Ives - various works part four of four for late morning and early afternoon. Composition dates may be approximate or even theoretical.

Violin Sonata no.2 (bet. 1914-17 - rev. 1919):
Violin Sonata no.4 [_Children's Day at the Camp Meeting_] (by c. 1916):










_Varied Air and Variations_ for piano (1922):
Transcriptions from the first draft of the _Emerson_ movement from Piano Sonata no.2 (arr. c. 1915 and c. 1923):
_The Celestial Railroad_ for piano (c. 1924):










_Remembrance_ - song for voice, violin and piano, based on the melody of an older orchestral piece called _The Pond_ [Text: Charles Ives] (orig. c. 1906 - arr. by 1921):
_The Housatonic at Stockbridge_ from _Three Places in New England_ for orchestra , arr. for voice and piano [Text: Robert Underwood Johnson] (orig. c. 1911-16 - arr. by 1921):
_Sunrise_ - song for voice, violin and piano [Text: Charles Ives] (c. 1923): *** 
_Aeschylus and Sophocles_ - song for two voices and piano quintet [Text: Walter Savage Landor] (c. 1923):
_Three Quarter-Tone Pieces_ for two pianos (c. 1924):
_On the Antipodes_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Charles Ives] (by 1935):

(*** violin part not included in Ives's original manuscript - added at the suggestion of John Kirkpatrick, curator of the Ives archive at Yale University)










Symphony no.4 for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: excerpt from the 'Watchman' hymn] (bet. c. 1910-25):
_The Unanswered Question_ for strings, four woodwinds and solo trumpet - revised version (orig. 1908 - rev. bet. c. 1930-35):

Plus five hymns for mixed choir and organ which were quoted by Ives in Symphony no.4.


----------



## SanAntone

*Anton Webern - Symphony Op. 21*

I. Ruhig schreitend
II. Variationen:
Thema. Sehr ruhig--
Var. I. Lebhafter
Var. II. Sehr lebhaft
Var. III. Wieder mässiger
Var. IV. Äusserst ruhig
Var. V. Sehr lebhaft
Var. VI. Marschmässig. Nicht eilen
Var. VII. Etwas breiter
Coda

Berliner Philharmoniker
Pierre Boulez


----------



## Malx

Serge Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky*, Scythian Suite, Lieutenant Kije - Elena Obraztsova*, LSO*, Chicago SO, Claudio Abbado.

Jean Sibelius, Tapiola - Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Bourdon

*Weckmann*

CD XXVII


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

For some time I've listened to mostly baroque music on the Ricercar label. Tartini is an old favorite! I used to prefer him over Vivaldi for some decades...Now I love them both


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.9 in D major. Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra

Had to make it a point to listen to the 9th at least once in September, as this time last year was my first time hearing the work. I bought this Walter disc back in the spring but never got around to listening to it because I have so many other recordings of the same work, but it sounds great.


----------



## SanAntone

*Astor Piazzolla: Oblivion *
Gidon Kremer | Kremerata Baltica


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
20th March 2020
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
July/August 2020
Nouveauté
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year


----------



## Malx

A selection of Dvorak's Symphonic Poems played by the Czech PO conducted by Vaclav Neumann (on what would have been his birthday.


----------



## Rogerx

Paradise Lost

Anna Prohaska (soprano), Julius Drake (piano)
anon.: I will give my love an apple
Bernstein: Silhouette (Galilee)
Brahms: Salamander, Op. 107 No. 2
Britten: A Poison Tree (Blake)
Crumb, G: Wind Elegy
Debussy: Apparition - song (1884)
Eisler: 5 Elegies
Fauré: Paradis (No. 1 from La chanson d'Eve, Op. 95)
Ives, C: Evening
Lesur: Ce qu'Adam dit à Ève
Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Messiaen: Bonjour toi, colombe verte
Pfitzner: Röschen biß den Apfel an
Purcell: Sleep, Adam, and take thy rest, Z195
Rachmaninov: 'A-oo', Op.38, No. 6
Ravel: Air du Feu: "Arrière…" from L'enfant et les sortilèges
Reimann, A: Gib mir den Apfel
Schubert: Abendstern, D806
Schubert: Auflösung, D807
Schumann: Jetzt sank des Abends gold'ner Schein (from Das Paradies und die Peri)
Schumann: Warte, warte, wilder Schiffmann (No. 6 from Liederkreis Op. 24)
Stravinsky: Pastorale
Wolf, H: Goethe-Lieder


----------



## sbmonty

Liszt: Les Préludes
Karajan; Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Symphony No. 2, Overture 'In the South'

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*
_Piano Sonata #13 in A major, D. 664_
[Rec. 1980]







Piano: Claudio Arrau

_Symphony #3 in D major, D. 200
Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417, "Tragic"_
[Rec. 1978]







Conductor: Herbert Von Karajan
Orchestra: Berlin Philharmonic

_Piano Quintet in A major, D. 667, "Trout"_
[Rec. 1967]







Piano: Rudolf Serkin
Violin: Jaime Laredo
Viola: Philipp Naegele
Cello: Leslie Parnas
Bass: Julius Levine


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.4


----------



## eljr

Johannes Ockeghem - Masses Volume 2

Beauty Farm

Release Date: 15th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: FB1909373
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 1 hour 53 minutes

CD I


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Das Lied von der Erde by Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra, beautifully sung by Lili Chookasian and Richard Lewis. I had to get this as a Japanese CD imported from Germany, but it was worth the postage!









LP cover-art from Discogs.com. This "Das Lied" is on a twofer with a different cover coupled with Ormandy's Mahler 10, which I already had.


----------



## Vasks

*Bargiel - Medea Overture (Vasilyev/Toccata)
Brahms - Variations on a Hungarian Song (Schmitt-Leonardy/Brilliant)
Bruch - Concerto for Clarinet, Viola & Orchestra (Meyer, Causse/Apex)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Choral Works

Edith Mathis (soprano), Jadwiga Rappé (contralto), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), Thomas Quasthoff (bass), Peter Schreier (tenor)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Gert Frischmuth

Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass'
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert 8th on this 1973 recording ....
Eugen Jochum, Boston Symphony Orchestra ‎- Mozart: Jupiter-Symphonie / Schubert: Unvollendete - Unfinished


----------



## 13hm13

The best Prokofiev R&J performance ??? Possibly!
A 1959 stereo recording ....


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Fauré's _Masques et Bergamasques _ is one of my faves of all faves; Serge Baudo conducting here in '69 (in seven more years, he'll have reached his centenary!) :


----------



## Colin M

Raff Symphony no. 5 (‘Lenore’). N Jarvi, Orchestre de la Suisse Romande

One of the reasons I love DSCH is his mastery of the programmatic Symphony. The ordinal master teaches us how it is done. Joachim takes a love story at times joyful, then heroic and then just tragic and puts the emotions to music. Highly recommended!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Die Kunst der Fuge


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Fauré's _Masques _ always ends too soon. (Rightly or wrongly, it always conjures up for me a magical scene in Alain-Fournier's novel _Le Grand Meaulnes_). Up next: Ferroud's _Symphonie en La_ which Prokofiev is reported to have very much liked.


----------



## eljr

Listening to a singe track, pre-release, for this album. "Paul is dying"


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage: Quartets I-VIII (1976)*
Radio Sinfonie Orchester Frankfurt diretta da Lucas Vis.

These are quartets because at any given time only four instruments play simultaneously. Other versions were made for 24 and 41 instruments. All 8 quartets are subtractions from existing compositions: I. Lift up your heads, o ye Gates (Jacob French); II. The Lord Descended (William Billings); III. Old North (W.B.); IV. New York (Andrew Law); V. Heath (W.B.); VI. Judea (W.B.); VII. Greenwich (A.L.); VIII. The Lord is Ris'n (W.B.).


----------



## eljr

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Release Date: 4th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 900191
Label: BR Klassik
Length: 44 minutes


----------



## canouro

*The Sacred Bridge: Jews & Christians In Medieval Europe*
The Boston Camerata, Joel Cohen








*Music From Christian & Jewish Spain 1450-1550*
Hespèrion XX, Jordi Savall


----------



## Rogerx

Cramer: Piano Concertos Nos 1, 3 & 6

Howard Shelley (piano)

London Mozart Players


----------



## eljr

After Silence

Voces8

Release Date: 24th Jul 2020
Catalogue No: VCM129A
Label: VOCES8 Records
Length: 2 hours 7 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2020
Editor's Choice

CD 1


----------



## ELbowe

eljr said:


> After Silence
> 
> Voces8
> 
> Release Date: 24th Jul 2020
> Catalogue No: VCM129A
> Label: VOCES8 Records
> Length: 2 hours 7 minutes
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> October 2020
> Editor's Choice
> 
> CD 1


Hello
I have this on my "want" list....I would be most interested in your opinion. Thanks!


----------



## ELbowe

*This CD with slight variations (added tracks?) has been reissued under Naxos 2011.
Peter Philips: Antwerp 1612 Cantiones Sacrae Quinis Vobiscus.
Mackay Andrew leading Sarum Consort 
Gaudeamus ASV 2001*


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Beethoven - Piano Trios No. 5 and No. 7*


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen*: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 35
Cho-Liang Lin
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various chamber works part one for tonight.

Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.1 (1890):
Violin Sonata no.3 in A op.41 (1899):










Cello Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.5 (1892):










Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op. 28 (1898):










Sonatas nos.1-4 for solo violin op.42 (1900):


----------



## Merl

Lovely disc. Not played this one for a bit.


----------



## realdealblues

*Alexander Von Zemlinsky*
_String Quartet #1 in A major, Op. 4_
[Rec. 1980]
_String Quartet #2, Op. 15_
[Rec. 1977]
_String Quartet #3, Op. 19_
[Rec. 1980]
_String Quartet #4, Op. 25_
[Rec. 1981]







Ensemble: LaSalle Quartet

New to these works. I liked String Quartet #1 and will probably revisit it again soon, but the others weren't really up my alley.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Iyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 "Pathétique"
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## eljr

ELbowe said:


> Hello
> I have this on my "want" list....I would be most interested in your opinion. Thanks!


I think it deserves the Editor's Choice Award it received.


----------



## eljr

cd 2


----------



## eljr

Grand Écran

Ensemble Triptikh

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: AV200615D
Label: Ad Vitam Records
Length: 55 minutes


----------



## ELbowe

*I have been listening to this (a download) for a few days ..wonderful!!

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 & Poulenc: Concerto in G minor for organ, strings & timpani
Peter Hurford (organ) at L'Eglise de St. Eustache, Montreal, Quebec.
Orchestre symphonique de Montréal & Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit*


----------



## Open Lane

Babbitt - piano concerto and head of the bed


----------



## eljr

Telemann: Concertos & Ouverture

Vincent Lauzer (recorder), Mathieu Lussier (bassoon)

Arion Baroque Orchestra, Alexander Weimann

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: ACD22789
Label: Atma
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

I had the good fortune to hear the Dover Quartet at last years Santa Fe chamber music festive, in what now seems a lifetime, so when I heard they were embarking Beethoven cycle on Chicago's Cedille label it was a must buy.

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartets op.18









Dover Quartet*


----------



## eljr

Eramire156 said:


> I had the good fortune to hear the Dover Quartet at last years Santa Fe chamber music festive, in what now seems a lifetime, so when I heard they were embarking Beethoven cycle on Chicago's Cedille label it was a must buy.
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> String Quartets op.18
> 
> View attachment 143759
> 
> 
> Dover Quartet*


Enjoy! I found it excellent!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Debussy: La Mer

New York Philharmonic, Jaap Van Zweden

Release Date: 22nd Feb 2019
Catalogue No: 4817981
Label: Decca
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## Malx

Xenakis, Tetras - Jack Quartet.


----------



## Caroline

Haydn - Symphony No. 104 in D major, 'London'
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink conductor
Royal Albert Hall, 7 September 2012


----------



## Itullian

Absolutely superb set.


----------



## jim prideaux

Continuing with Schubert this evening....

Symphonies 3,5 and 8.

Roy Goodman and the Hanover Band.

(thanks again Merl!)


----------



## starthrower

Added this one to the collection today during a rainy afternoon at the second hand bookstore.


----------



## 13hm13

Live recording from the 1982 Berlin Festival,

One of best (maybe THE BEST) M9's performances of the lot. And the early digital DG recording is atypical DG (it's very good!).


----------



## Caroline

jim prideaux said:


> Continuing with Schubert this evening....
> 
> Symphonies 3,5 and 8.
> 
> Roy Goodman and the Hanover Band.
> 
> (thanks again Merl!)


Hanover Band is a wonderful group. I don't know why they don't get more attention.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ludi Musici by Samuel Scheidt. This is nice uplifting music! Didn't know I needed anything uplifting now  Seems very inspiring!


----------



## KenOC

An excellent crisp reading in great sound.


----------



## D Smith

Recent Listening

Bach: Mass in B minor. Herreweghe Collegium Vocale Gent. Spare but powerful










Elgar: Symphony No. 1. Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin. My favourite recording of this.










Elgar: Violin Concerto Benedetti, Jurowski, LPO. Outstanding, she shows a real affinity for Elgar.










Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3, others Ingrid Fliter. A favourite pianist especially with Chopin.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 (1887 version) Young , Hamburg


----------



## SearsPoncho

Dvorak's Piano Quintet Op. 81 - Rubenstein/Guarneri Quartet

Haydn's Op.76 String Quartets - Kodaly Quartet


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks, reissue, probably early 70's.


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Chorus and Orchestra of Paris in Igor Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Bkeske said:


> Columbia Masterworks, reissue, probably early 70's.
> 
> View attachment 143763


I found this exact LP in a Goodwill for $1, years ago :lol:


----------



## Joe B

Some more Stravinsky:


----------



## 13hm13

AFAIK ... only on YouTube...






Hanns Wolf - Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor (1929)

Pianist: Dana Borsan

Orchestra: Philharmonic "Moldova" Iasi

Conductor: Sebastien Rouland


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1 and 2

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Karin Egardt (oboe), Kevin Spagnolo (clarinet), Mikael Lindström (bassoon), Terése Larsson (horn)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> I found this exact LP in a Goodwill for $1, years ago :lol:


A steal at a $1. Actually, I didn't pay much more, but very much worth it. Unusual LP in that only 5 pressing of of this album were released.


----------



## Bkeske

Netherlands pressing, 1965. Great recording.


----------



## Bkeske

More Szell.....seem to be stuck in my Szell section this evening. CBS Masterworks, released 1985.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck : Symphony in D Minor

Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1981-10-26
Recording Venue: 26 October 1981: The Old Met, Philadelphia


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Continuing with Schubert this evening....
> 
> Symphonies 3,5 and 8.
> 
> Roy Goodman and the Hanover Band.
> 
> (thanks again Merl!)


Starting the day with 4 and 6.......

A wonderful recording of the 4th that I will be listening to again very soon.


----------



## 13hm13

Shostakovich - The Symphonies (Simoni, Vaneev , Aleksashkin , WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln, Rudolf Barshai / 1992-2000) - 2011 [11 CD]

Balanced approach to Shostakovich.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Romanze e Canzonette

Ning Liang (mezzo), Cord Garben (piano)

Ad una stella
Ave Maria, for voice & strings or piano
Brindisi II (No. 6 from 6 Romanze, 1845)
Deh pietoso oh Addolorata
Il mistero
Il poveretto
Il tramonto
In solitaria stanza
L'esule
La seduzione
La Zingara
Lo spazzacamino
More, Elisa, lo stanco poeta
Nell'orror di notte oscura
Non t'accostare all'urna
Perduta ho lo pace
Romanze (6), 1838
Romanze (6), 1845
Stornello


----------



## Bkeske

3 LP box set. Playing sides 5&6 : Sonata #8, Sonata in E Flat, Sonata #9, and Sonata #10. VOX Box 1972


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Aida

Renata Tebaldi, Carlo Bergonzi, Giulietta Simionato, Cornell MacNeil etc

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert van Karajan


----------



## thejewk

Yesterday, it was Shostakovich's 4th Quartet three times in a row, once with the original Borodins, twice with the Fitzwilliams. 

Followed that up with a purchase of the Barshai cycle of the Symphonies, and listened to 1-3 + 5.

Now I'm back at it, listening to his 4th Symphony.


----------



## Malx

Valentin Silvestrov, Dedication (violin concerto) - Gidon Kremer, Munich Philharmonic Orchestra, Roman Kofman.

A composer with whom I share today as a birthday.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD XXIX


----------



## flamencosketches

*Nikolai Medtner*: Canzona Serenata in F minor, op.38 no.6; Skazka in B-flat minor, op.20 no.1; Sonata Elegia in D minor, op.11 no.2; Canzona Matinata in G major, op.39 no.4; Sonata tragica in C minor, op.39 no.5. Nikolai Demidenko

What a killer CD. Fascinating Russian Romantic piano music. Totally virtuosic, yet rich, multifaceted music. I need to listen to more Medtner.

@Malx, happy birthday! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations (arranged for harp)

Parker Ramsay (harp)


----------



## SanAntone

*Morton Feldman | Durations*

1- For Alto Flute, Piano, Cello & Violin
2- For Piano & Cello 8:39
3- For Tuba, Violin & Piano 12:09
4- For Violin, Cello & Vibraphone 20:56
5- For Violin, Cello, Vibraphone, Celesta/Piano & Harp 24:48

The Turfan Ensemble


----------



## flamencosketches

SanAntone said:


> *Morton Feldman | Durations*
> 
> 1- For Alto Flute, Piano, Cello & Violin
> 2- For Piano & Cello 8:39
> 3- For Tuba, Violin & Piano 12:09
> 4- For Violin, Cello & Vibraphone 20:56
> 5- For Violin, Cello, Vibraphone, Celesta/Piano & Harp 24:48
> 
> The Turfan Ensemble


Ha. What are the odds...










*Morton Feldman*: Durations I-V. Ensemble Avantgarde

Feeling drawn back to Feldman a little bit lately. I don't know the Durations well but they are interesting chamber works from the early '60s. They feel already very expansive in texture, though they are nowhere near the massive multi-hour soundscapes that Feldman would develop 20 years later. At this current stage my preference is for the earlier Feldman, though he's a genius through and through, and just about every work of his that I've heard reaffirms that to me.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Piano Works - Etudes

Pietro De Maria (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Starting the day with 4 and 6.......
> 
> A wonderful recording of the 4th that I will be listening to again very soon.


....but instead I turned to Anima Eterna/van Immerseel and the 2nd and 4th of Schubert's symphonic cycle!


----------



## SanAntone

flamencosketches said:


> Ha. What are the odds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Morton Feldman*: Durations I-V. Ensemble Avantgarde
> 
> Feeling drawn back to Feldman a little bit lately. I don't know the Durations well but they are interesting chamber works from the early '60s. They feel already very expansive in texture, though they are nowhere near the massive multi-hour soundscapes that Feldman would develop 20 years later. At this current stage my preference is for the earlier Feldman, though he's a genius through and through, and just about every work of his that I've heard reaffirms that to me.


I enjoyed listening to _Durations_ quite a lot. I also am returning to Feldman's music after a hiatus of a couple of years. There's a lot of his music I still haven't heard, so it is a nice journey.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Requiem

Joan Rodgers (soprano), Catherine Denley (contralto), Maldwyn Davies (tenor), Michael George (bass), Thomas Trotter (organ)

Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Best


----------



## eljr

Johannes Ockeghem - Masses Volume 2

Beauty Farm

Release Date: 15th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: FB1909373
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 1 hour 53 minutes

CD 2


----------



## Vasks

*Fesca - Overture in C, Op. 43 (Beermann/cpo)
R. Schumann - String Quartet #3 (Cherubini/EMI)
Joachim - Orchestral March #1 (Bade/Koch)*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Handel: Coronation Anthems

Joan Rodgers (soprano), Catherine Denley (contralto), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Robert Dean (bass)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chorus, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner

Release Date: 18th Dec 2006
Catalogue No: 4127332
Label: Philips
Length: 42 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143775


*Joseph Haydn*

The Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross

Ensemble Resonanz
Riccardo Minasi, conductor

2019


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

It wasn't thought proper for a woman to play the viol in early 18th-century France, but an exception was made for the smaller treble viol, _le dessus de viole_, which was positioned more or less on top of the legs. The Heudelinne _Suites_ recorded here were actually published as "musique des dames." The insert notes suggest that Blainville's obscurity might be attributable in part to his 'waffling' on the issue of whether Italian (Corelli) or French style (Rameau) should be preferred. Perhaps it was less fence-sitting than that he genuinely admired aspects of both and his music seems to reflect this. His I]Sonatas[/I] exceed the range of a treble viol, so here a _pardessus de viole_ is used, tuned a fourth higher).


----------



## Rogerx

Krommer: Symphony Op. 102/ Symphony Op. 40

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## eljr

When Love Speaks - Choral Music by Owain Park

The Epiphoni Consort, Tim Reader

Release Date: 26th Jun 2020
Catalogue No: DCD34239
Label: Delphian
Length: 76 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
June 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Cypresses by Antonin Dvorak

Timothy Robinson (tenor), Graham Johnson (piano)

Delme String Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Korngold-Krenek-Goldschmidt*

Violin Concertos


----------



## Caroline

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> It wasn't thought proper for a woman to play the viol in early 18th-century France, but an exception was made for the smaller treble viol, .
> 
> View attachment 143774


Interesting point about this. Public performances by woman (fortepiano) similarly did not happen as late as early 19th century Vienna.


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonin Dvorak*
_The Wood Dove, Op. 110
Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88_
[Rec. 1975]








Carnival Overture, Op. 92
Symphony No. 9 in E major, Op. 95, "From The New World"
[Rec. 1975]








Conductor: Zubin Mehta
Orchestra: Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra

Great stuff!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various chamber works part two for tonight.

Clarinet sonata no.1 in A-flat op.49 no.1 (1900):
Clarinet sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.49 no.2 (1900):










_Romanze_ in G for violin and piano WoO (1901):
_Petite Caprice_ in G-minor for violin and piano WoO (1901):










String Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.54 no.1 (1901):










Piano Quintet no.2 in C-minor op.64 (1901-02):


----------



## Bourdon

*Webern*

Bach Musikalischen Opfer- Fuga Ricercar


----------



## Bourdon

*Lusty Gallant*

CD 1


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 50, 130, 19, 149
Malin Hertelius, Richard Wyn Roberts, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey

Ongoing with my own personal Bach cantatas pilgrimage: cantatas for the Feast of St. Michael and all angels.


----------



## Merl

Love this recording.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 83
Emil Gilels
Berliner Philharmoniker, Eugen Jochum

Perhaps my favorite recording of this marvelous concerto.


----------



## eljr

Dirty Minds

Olivia Vermeulen (mezzo-soprano), Jan Philip Schulze (piano)

Release Date: 3rd Apr 2020
Catalogue No: CC72835
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 8 - LSO, Rostropovich.


----------



## Itullian

Love it!
A favorite now.


----------



## Itullian

1 & 2 yesterday
3 & 4 today.
Schiff plays beautifully and the Staatskapelle plays like gods.
Beautifully recorded.

Two very thoughtful artists.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks", Concerto in D, _Danses concertantes_, _Cantata on Old EnglishTexts_
Patricia Kern, Alexander Young
The St. Anthony Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Colin Davis

Middle-period Stravinsky at his best.


----------



## Malx

Wilhelm Stenhammar, Symphony No 2 - BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu.

A rather late play for last Saturday Symphony selection.


----------



## starthrower

This opera is making me a Mozart fan. I've got a bunch of instrumental music I rarely listen to but this work is an instant hit on my stereo.


----------



## DavidA

Bartok Sonata for two pianos and percussion

Perahia / Solti


----------



## Colin M

DSCH Piano Quintet, Opus no. 57 Takacs Quartet Hamelin (Piano)

The master was under so much pressure in the late 1930’s. Having been Castigated by the party he had taken some of the heat off with Symphony no. 6. He discovered that chamber music while looked at as bourgeois by the party was under their radar they were focused on Symphonies. and so he morphed into the greatest chamber quartet composer of the century. And also held in there to win the award as the greatest Symphony composer of the century


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Currently listening to Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:









James Sherlock (organ/piano)


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 2 on:









A 1981 digital recording.

Bruckner - Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker ‎- 9 Symphonien
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 429 648-2


----------



## SearsPoncho

R.Strauss' 4 Last Songs - Janowitz/BPO/Karajan

Schubert's B flat Piano Sonata, D960 - Kovacevich


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143791


*Ruggiero Leoncavallo*

Pagliacci

Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

1966, reissued 1996


----------



## ELbowe

*Well better late than never ...I have just discovered Dvořák's String Quartets !!!! 
Dvořák - Pavel Haas Quartet 
String Quartets G Major Op. 106 & F Major Op. 96 "American"
Supraphon ‎ (Download) Czech Republic 2010
*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143794


*Pietro Mascagni*

Cavalleria Rusticana

Philharmonia Orchestra
Giuseppe Sinopoli, conductor

1990


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway:










*Maurice Ravel - Requiem æternam
Pierre Villette - Messe Da Pacem (Op. 38)
Pierre Villette - Élévation (Op. 22)
Pierre Villette - Hymne à la Vierge (Op. 24)
Pierre Villette - Salutation angélique (Op. 20)
Yves Castagnet - Messe Brève
Yves Castagnet - Veni Sancte Spiritus*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Smyth: The Prison

Sarah Brailey (soprano), Dashon Burton (bass-baritone)
Experiential Chorus, Experiential Orchestra
James Blachly

" One major discovery and one of Chandos better releases for many a year"


----------



## Joe B

Ending the night with The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge performing Samuel Barber's "Agnus Dei":


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 3


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos

Christoph Eschenbach (piano and direction), Justus Frantz, + Gerhard Oppitz, Helmut Schmidt

Hamburger Philharmoniker

Concerto for Four Keyboards in A minor (after Vivaldi), BWV1065
Concerto for Three Keyboards in D minor, BWV1063
Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV1061
Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV106


----------



## Georgegreece

Good morning! 








Sibelius Symphonies Nos 1 & 3
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Owain Arwel Hughes


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Moonlight, Waldstein & Appassionata Sonatas

Vladimir Horowitz (piano)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Voices of Angels

Stockholm Syndrome Ensemble, Andrej Power, Lawrence Power, Christianne Stotijn

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV668 'Vor deinen Thron tret' ich'
Dean, B: Voices of Angels
Gubaidulina: Ein Engel ... for alto and double bass
Gubaidulina: Meditation on the Bach Chorale 'Vor deinen Thron tret ich hiermit'
Rachmaninov: How fair this spot, Op. 21 No. 7
Rachmaninov: Muzyka, Op. 34 No. 8
Schnittke: Hymn II for cello and double bass
Wagner: Der Engel (No. 1 from Wesendonck-Lieder)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various chamber works part three for this morning.

_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor for solo violin WoO (1902):










Violin Sonata no.4 in C op.72 (1903):










String Quartet no.3 in D-minor op.74 (1903-04):










_Allegretto grazioso_ in A for flute and piano WoO (1902):
_Albumblatt_ in E-flat for clarinet and piano WoO (1902):
_Tarantella_ in G-minor for clarinet and piano WoO (1901 or 1902):
_Serenade no.1_ in D for flute, violin and viola op.77a (1904):










String Trio no.1 in A-minor op.77b (1904):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Zuill Bailey (cello)


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: _Kullervo_, Op. 7
Karita Mattila, Jorma Hynninen
The Laulun Ystävät Male Choir
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Malx

Carl Nielsen, Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments' - San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt.

Maurice Ravel, Ma Mere l'Oye, La Valse, Pavane pour une infante defunte - LSO, Pierre Monteux.


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice/ Fanfare to La Peri/ La Péri/ Symphony in C major

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Armin Jordan


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD XXX


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto/Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102

David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich (cello) & Sviatoslav Richter (piano), David Oistrakh (violin) & Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Cleveland Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, George Szell


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD XXXI


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet In B Minor, Op. 115
Karl Leister; Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Stabat Mater

Sheila Armstrong/ Ann Murray /Martin Hill/Philippe Huttenlocher

Lausanne Vocal Ensemble & Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## Vasks

*Zelenka - Overture to "Capriccio #3 (Sonnentheil/cpo)
Scheidt - Selections from "Ludi Musici" (Savall/Naive)
J. S. Bach - Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 (Kipnis/Arabesque)
Fux - Orchestral Suite in D minor, E. 109 (Duftschmid/Arcana)*


----------



## eljr

Bach: Concertos for Harpsichord & Strings, Vol. 1

Masato Suzuki

Bach Collegium Japan

Release Date: 3rd Jul 2020
Catalogue No: BIS2401
Label: BIS
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61/
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 1 in G minor, BWV1001
Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

The first two symphonies from the Finnish composer - and student of Sibelius - Leevi Madetoja. Among other influences they display his master's and that of Franck and d'Indy, but he is most certainly his own man with a harmonic inventiveness uniquely his. A much anticipated 4th Symphony, years in the making, was stolen at a Nice railroad station in 1938; never recovered, he made no attempt to piece it together.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143812


*Antonín Dvořák*

String Quartet No. 13 in G major, op. 106
String Quartet No. 12 in F major, op. 96 "American"

Pavel Haas Quartet

2010


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.4


----------



## eljr

Outi Tarkiainen: The Earth, Spring's Daughter & Saivo

Virpi Räisänen (mezzo-soprano), Jukka Perko (soprano saxophone), Lapland Chamber Orchestra, John Storgårds

Release Date: 7th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: ODE13532
Label: Ondine
Length: 70 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
August 2020


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*
_Piano Sonata #18 in G major, D. 894_
[Rec. 1990]
_Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958_
[Rec. 1978]
_Piano Sonata #20 in A major, D. 959_
[Rec. 1982]
_Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat major, D. 960_
[Rec. 1980]







Piano: Claudio Arrau


----------



## Rogerx

Oblique Strategies

works for solo cello

Andrei Ioniță (cello)

Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Dean, B: 11 Oblique Strategies
Henryson: Black Run
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8


----------



## ELbowe

*Rebelo & Melgás: Sacred Choral Music from Seventeenth Century Portugal
The Sixteen on Collins Classics UK CD 1996

Before / Avant Bach 
(Deutsche Kantaten - Cantates Allemandes)
Tunder, Bruhns, Graupner, Kuhnau
Collegium Vocale, under Philippe Herreweghe 
Harmonia Mundi France ‎CD 2000
*


----------



## eljr

R. Schumann: String Quartets, Op. 41

Dover Quartet

Release Date: 25th Oct 2019
Catalogue No: Azica71331
Label: Azica Records
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various chamber works part four for tonight.

The seventh and final solo violin sonata from the epic op.91 set ends with a juicy 14-minute chaconne - a mighty conclusion, and well worth playing the whole lot for. The complete chamber music series on the _Da Camera Magna_ label is a worthwhile endeavour, but I've found that the sound tends to be rather harsh on the works for one or two instruments.

Cello Sonata no.3 in F op.78 (1904):
_Caprice_ in A-minor for cello and piano WoO (1901):
_Caprice_ and _Kleine Romanze_ for cello and piano op.79e from _Blätter für Haus- und Kirchenmusik_ op.79 (by 1904):










Violin Sonata no.5 in F-sharp minor op.84 (1905):










Sonatas nos. 5-8 for solo violin op.91 nos. 1-4 (1905):










Sonatas nos. 9-11 for solo violin op.91 nos. 5-7 (1905):


----------



## Malx

Vladimir Horowitz in Moscow.

Featuring works by: Chopin, Liszt, Moszkowski, Mozart, Rachmaninov, Scarlatti, Schumann, Scriabin.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF MEDIEVAL LOVE
*Hildegard von Bingen - Canciones de Amor - Codex Las Huelgas - Llibre Vermell*
New York's Ensemble for Early Music
Frederic Renz - director
_
Ex cathedra Records_


----------



## pmsummer

Think of this post as a visual representation of John Cage's 4'33".


----------



## Malx

George Tsontakis, Man of Sorrows - Stephen Hough (piano), Dallas SO, Andrew Litton.


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau*

PIèces de Clavecin en Concerts ( Paris 1741 )

Musica Amphion


----------



## eljr

Will Todd: Lights, Stories, Noise, Dreams, Love, Noodles

A Cappella Works

Bach Choir, David Hill

Release Date: 27th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: SIGCD591
Label: Signum
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## SearsPoncho

Janacek's String Quartets - Talich Quartet

Brahms' Piano Quartet #1 - Beaux Arts Trio + 1

Side note: The Talich Quartet's recording of Janacek's Quartets on the Calliope label (2004-5) might have the best audio quality I've heard in a string quartet recording. The audio quality is up there with the Panocha Quartet's ravishing recordings of Dvorak and some of the more recent Tokyo Quartet recordings of Beethoven.


----------



## ELbowe

SearsPoncho said:


> Janacek's String Quartets - Talich Quartet
> 
> Brahms' Piano Quartet #1 - Beaux Arts Trio + 1
> 
> Side note: The Talich Quartet's recording of Janacek's Quartets on the Calliope label (2004-5) might have the best audio quality I've heard in a string quartet recording. The audio quality is up there with the Panocha Quartet's ravishing recordings of Dvorak and some of the more recent Tokyo Quartet recordings of Beethoven.


Interesting...wonder do you have an opinion on Panocha's recording of Janáček: String Quartets No. 1, 2 ....apparently there are two recordings ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## premont

pmsummer said:


> Think of this post as a visual representation of John Cage's 4'33".


Aah, so your words above are to be considered as random noise?


----------



## eljr

James McCarthy: Codebreaker & Will Todd: Ode to a Nightingale

Julia Doyle (soprano)

BBC Concert Orchestra, Hertfordshire Chorus, David Temple

Release Date: 6th Oct 2017
Catalogue No: SIGCD495
Label: Signum
Length: 83 minutes

CD I


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boccherini, Cello Concerto No. 9; Haydn, Cello Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorak 
Piano Quintet inA major op.81









Clifford Curzon

Wiener Philharmoniker Quartett*


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

The Wind Sonatas
CD 2

Frans Brüggen
Bob van Asperen
Anner Bijlsma
Bruce Haynes
Hansjürg Lange


----------



## Bkeske

Original pressing, 1960. Very nice performance of this unusual work by Reiner.


----------



## eljr

CD II


----------



## SearsPoncho

ELbowe said:


> Interesting...wonder do you have an opinion on Panocha's recording of Janáček: String Quartets No. 1, 2 ....apparently there are two recordings ? Thanks in advance.


I haven't heard the Panocha's recordings of the Janacek Quartets, but if they're as good as their recordings of Dvorak, they would definitely be worth a listen. I'm very happy with the Talich Qt.'s recordings of Janacek on Calliope. Great performance, musicianship, and audio quality.


----------



## Bkeske

1961 pressing. Wonderful.


----------



## eljr

Paul Mealor: A Tender Light

Tenebrae, Nigel Short

Release Date: 14th Nov 2011
Catalogue No: 2781149
Label: Decca
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: The Late Quartets arr. for String Orchestra (Disc 2 of 3)
Camerata Nordica & Terje Tønnesen *

I'm really enjoying this set, beautifully performed whilst retaining some vestiges of a Chamber Sound despite the increased forces. It's a fantastic companion to the String Quartets in their original form.


----------



## Itullian

Guess i just feel in a Goldberg mood. 
This is another great recording.

Schepkin is faster and edgier that Levit.
Both are excellent.


----------



## Eramire156

*Time for some Schubert*

CD5 from the Willi Boskovsky box set

*Franz Schubert
Quintet in A major D667 "The Trout"
String Quintet in C major D956









Clifford Curzon
Members of Wiener Okett

Richard Harland
Wiener Philharmoniker Quartett*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Giovanni Paolo Colonna. Italian mid-baroque composer that I just heard about. Very nice


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Goldberg Variations, BWV 988_
[Rec. 2001]







Piano: John Kamitsuka

Somewhat inspired by Itullian's recent listening. I got this CD in a big lot I bought a week or two ago. I've never heard of the Pianist and I've never heard this recording before. I am currently on Variation 5 and so far, I'm very impressed.


----------



## Bkeske

Maurice de Abravanel Conducts Varese and Lazarof. Utah Symphony Orchestra. Released 1968


----------



## starthrower

Recorded in 1964 & 1968. The sound is phenomenal! I find Dorati's take on Chronochromie more engaging than Boulez.


----------



## 13hm13

Frank Bridge, New Zealand Symphony Orch., James Judd ‎- The Sea • Enter Spring


----------



## Caroline

Inspired by Itullian's recent listening of Bach to listen and watch Schiff perform WTC Book One.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "The Sun Danced":









While waiting for dinner - Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's String Trios, Grumiaux Trio. Written just before the Op. 18 quartets, these trios are sometimes considered "studies" for the quartets. Maybe, but they're fully the equal of the quartets in quality and maybe even more difficult to write since complex and full sonorities have to be maintained by just three instruments. In any event, Beethoven prepares these flawlessly and any difficulties are swept aside. These trios deserve to be far better known, and the half-century old recording doesn't at all show its age.


----------



## VitellioScarpia

Continuing on the journey with this edition of the Beethoven Sonatas. Quite amazing.


----------



## ELbowe

SearsPoncho said:


> I haven't heard the Panocha's recordings of the Janacek Quartets, but if they're as good as their recordings of Dvorak, they would definitely be worth a listen. I'm very happy with the Talich Qt.'s recordings of Janacek on Calliope. Great performance, musicianship, and audio quality.


Many Thanks I appreciate it!!


----------



## Bkeske

Reopening my Solti-Edition Vol. 6 box set still sitting in front of my rack.









Up now, Brahms Ein deutsches Requiem. Sides 11-13. Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Choir. 1979.

Glorious


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143832


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 6

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2018


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Beethoven. Piano Sonatas 8 - 15. Igor Levit. Every time I return to this set I like it more. Recommended.










Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, others. Buniatishvili. Can be indulgent but always compelling.










Brahms: String Quartets & Clarinet Quintet. Julliard Quartet and Charles Nedich. Fine performances though I prefer the Belcea Quartet.










Prokofiev: String Quartets & Sonata for 2 Violins. Pavel Haas Quartet. Spiky and exhilarating performance.










Schubert: String Quartets 2, 3, 4 Overture. Diogenes Quartet. The early quartets are pleasant enough.


----------



## Joe B

Veronique Gens (soprano) and Susan Manoff (piano):


----------



## 13hm13

Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 ''Romantic'' (Günter Wand)


----------



## Itullian

The Eroica
George Pludermacher, piano


----------



## 13hm13

Probably my favorite Bruckner conductor/orchestra pairing ... here they are in a 1971 recording of the 7th ....

Bruckner Symphony No. 7 (May./1971) STEREO LIVE Herbert Kegel / Rundfunksinfonieorchester Leipzig


----------



## Bkeske

Kept playing through the Solti-Edition box set, Vol.6 - sides 14-18.

Wagner - Kinderkatechismus, Wiener Philharmonic 1968
Kodaly - Psalmus Hungaricus, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir 1969
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex, London Philharmonic Orchestra 1977
Sir William Walton - Krönungs-Te-Deum & Belsazars Fest, London Philharmonic Orchestra 1977


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann- Vladimir Horowitz (piano)

Arabeske in C major, Op. 18
Blumenstück, Op. 19
Fantasie in C major, Op. 17
Kinderszenen, Op. 15
Toccata in C major, Op. 7
Toccata in C major, Op. 7: Allegro


----------



## Bkeske

Actually turned on the CD player....giving the SOTA TT a rest.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos & Symphony No. 60

Quirine Viersen (cello)

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## senza sordino

Ives Violin Sonatas 1, 2, 3 and 4. Very interesting. 









Ives Symphonies 1 and 2









Barber Cello Concerto, Britten Cello Symphony A cracking performance









Harris Symphonies 6 and 5, Acceleration. I have never heard these symphonies before. Enjoyable









Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concerti. Fantastic.


----------



## 13hm13

C.Franck - Psyché (with chorus) - P.Strauss


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Rogerx

Allegri: Miserere & Palestrina: Stabat Mater & other choral works

The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Sir David Willcocks


----------



## Marinera

Morning listening

From disk 4 Napoletan composers Porpora, Leo and Fiorenza cello concertos









Vivaldi violin concertos RV 242 'per Pisendel', RV 178, RV 265









Corelli - Violin Sonata in D Minor, Op. 5 No. 12 'La folia'









Venetian oboe concertos. Zefiro, Alfredo Bernardini. 
The Baroque Collection, disk 1.


----------



## Knorf

*Josef Suk*: "Asrael" Symphony in C minor, Op. 27
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Václav Neumann

Haven't heard this in a long while.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 33

Doric String Quartet

Just arrived .


----------



## 13hm13

Berliner Philharmoniker • Herbert Von Karajan ‎- Albinoni: Adagio • Pachelbel: Canon

Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 413 309-2


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various chamber works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

_Allegro_ in A for violin duo WoO (poss. 1907):










Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.102 (1907-08):










_Suite: Sechs Vortragstücke_ [_Suite: Six Lecture Pieces_] in A-minor for violin and piano op.103a (1908):










Violin Sonata no.7 [_Kleine Sonate no.2_] in A op.103b no.2 (1909):










_Zwölf kleine Stücke nach eigenen Liedern (aus op.76)_ [_Twelve Little Pieces on His Own Songs (from op.76)_] for violin and piano op.103c (arr. 1909):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Edition - Complete Songs Volume 17

Schubert in 1816

Lucia Popp (soprano), Graham Johnson (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arvo Pärt*: Miserere. The Hilliard Ensemble, Western Wind Chamber Choir

What a unique and intense work. Not sure whether it's something I'll be listening to all the time as it's very heavy music, but it is very enjoyable.


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

The Wind Sonatas

CD 3

Frans Brüggen
Bob van Asperen
Anner Bijlsma
Bruce Haynes
Hansjürg Lange


----------



## Guest

*JUST RELEASED TODAY!*
My favorite Mozart piano concerto by my favorite pianist. I had to have it.
View attachment 143855

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466
Hélène Grimaud - Piano 
Camerata Salzburg


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete Clarinet Sonatas & Trio

Pablo Barragán (clarinet), Juan Pérez Floristán (piano), Andrei Ioniţă (cello)


----------



## Bourdon

*Thomas Tallis*

English Anthems


----------



## canouro

*Edvard Grieg:*
Sigurd Jorsalfar, Op. 22
Landkjenning (Land Sighting), Op. 31
Bergliot, Op. 42
Sørgemarsj Over Rikard Nordraak (Funeral March In Memory Of Rikard Nordraak)
Den Bergtekne (The Mountain Thrall), Op. 32

_Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Ole Kristian Ruud_


----------



## Bourdon

*Luigi Rossi*

Oratorio per La Settimana Santa

Les Arts Florissants William Christie


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos, 2, 3 & 4

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Woke up with a passage from Martinů's _Oboe Concerto_, written in '55, in my brain. I've time this morning for the other two captivating, superbly performed works on this disc as well. MDG ranks as one of my favorite labels (someone I knew years ago liked them even better than me and arranged to get their collection complete, lucky schnook!):


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet In B Minor, Op. 115
Richard Stoltzman; Cleveland Quartet


----------



## canouro

*Sibelius:*
Symphony No. 2 In D Major, Op. 43
Symphony No. 6 In D Minor, Op. 104

_Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam_









*Gade, N*: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op.56
*Lange-Müller:* Violin Concerto in C major, Op. 69
*Langgaard, R:* Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, BVN 289

_Christina Åstrand, Ville Hautala, Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds_


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Ravel - Music for Two Pianos

Debussy: En blanc et noir
Debussy: Jeux - Poème dansé
Debussy: Lindaraja
Ravel: Entre cloches
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: La Valse (for 2 pianos)
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole (for 2 pianos)
Ravel: Sites auriculaires


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Yesterday I listened to LvB 5,6 and 7 while on the lawnmower.








This morning it was the wonderful Bax string quartets 1&2 by Maggini








Currently Pavel Haas Quartet:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143869


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

A Sea Symphony (Symphony No. 1)
The Lark Ascending

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Andrew Manze, conductor

2018


----------



## pmsummer

600 YEARS
_Music from six centuries_
*from Ockeghem to ter Doest*
Calefax Reed Quintet
_
MDG_


----------



## SearsPoncho

Lutoslawski's 3rd Symphony - L.A. Philharmonic/Esa-Pekka Salonen

Mozart's Piano Concerto #14, K449 - R.Serkin/Columbia S,O,/Schneider


----------



## Bourdon

As much I enjoyed Mahlers' fourth symphony with Haitink and the Bavarian Radio orchestra, I couldn't help but think back to his first recording in the Concertgebouw with it's incomparable acoustic, a recording that I am very fond of with a beautiful contribution from Elly Ameling.
There are so many hours of ultimate happiness that come to mind over so many years with his orchestra from Amsterdam.

*Mozart*

Symphony No.38


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Bush - Yorick Overture (Handley/Lyrita)
M. Arnold - Symphony #4 (Michaels/Aries)*


----------



## eljr

A New England Requiem: Sacred Choral Music by Scott Perkins

Tom Mueller (organ), Jasmine Gish (soprano), Joe Twist (tenor), Luc Kleiner (baritone)

DaCapo Chamber Choir, Da Capo Chamber Players, Brett Alan Judson

Release Date: 8th May 2020
Catalogue No: G-49322
Label: Gothic
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Malx

Earlier:

Dukas, Symphony in C - Orchestre national de l'O.R.T.F.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Symphony No.2

Concertgebouw Orchestre Amsterdam


----------



## atsizat

It is so depressing. The kind of music to commit suicide with.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor

Choir of St John's College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha


----------



## Malx

Stans birthday.

Shostakovich, Symphony No 5 - Halle Orchestra, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski.


----------



## ELbowe

*La Favola Di Orlando: Jacquet de Berchem (1505- c 1565)
Ensemble Daedalus (Roberto Festa) ‎ 
Accent Label CD Germany 1996

Guillaume-Gabriel Nivers: Motets & Hymnes De L'Eglise
Les Demoiselles De Saint-Cyr, Emmanuel Mandrin 
Astrée Auvidis CD, France 1997*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.8


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143873


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony No. 9

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2019


----------



## Eramire156

*Brahms with my morning coffee*

*Johannes Brahms 
Piano Quartet no.2 in A major op.26









Emanuel Ax
Isaac Stern
Jaime Laredo
Yo-Yo Ma*


----------



## Malx

Handel, Water Music - The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra, Ton Koopman.

A really fine twofer.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Brandenburg Concertos 1-6_
[Rec. 1997]







Ensemble: Akademie Fur Alte Musik Berlin

*Antonio Vivaldi*
_Double & Triple Concertos_
[Rec. 1994]







Director: Giovanni Antonini
Ensemble: Il Giardino Armonico

*String Serenades*







[Rec. 1988-89]

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_Serenade for strings, Op. 48_
*
Antonin Dvorak*
_Serenade for strings in E major, Op. 22_
*
Edward Elgar*
_Introduction & Allegro for strings, Op. 47
Serenade for string orchestra, Op. 20_

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_The Lark Ascending
Fantasia on "Greensleeves"
Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis_

*Josef Suk*
_Serenade for string orchestra, Op. 8_

Conductor/Violin: Christopher Warren-Green
Orchestra: London Chamber Orchestra

More stuff from a 40CD lot I bought for a $1 a piece the other day. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven HIP cycles 2020*


























Before starting a Carl Nielsen Symphony challenge, I wanted to stream and review two recent HIP cycles and try out my last Beethoven digital purchase in FLAC.

I'm listening to my Immerseel cycle right now. I think I should try the new surprise cycle by Marek Janowski in Cologne too. Would that be too much?ç

Spoilers: saving the interesting playing by the Luxembourg ensemble, nothing remarkable about the new ones in my opinion.


----------



## Malx

Kenneth Leighton, Alleluia Pascha Nostrum Op 85 - Raphael Wallfisch (cello), Peter Wallfisch (piano).


----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 "Polish"
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

This symphony is very unjustly neglected in live performances.


----------



## Granate

Knorf said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 "Polish"
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> This symphony is very unjustly neglected in live performances.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143878


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Serenade to Music
Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus"
The Lark Ascending
Fantasia on Greensleeves
English Folks Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2019


----------



## Knorf

*Paul Hindemith*: Symphonic Dances, Pittsburgh Symphony
BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## SONNET CLV

Not all contemporary music qualifies as harsh, frightening, cerebral ... or unlistenable! Take, for instance, the music of Cristian Carrara on the Brilliant Classics disc cat# 95213 with the Orchestra Symphonique et Lyrique de Nancy conducted by Flavio Emilio Scogna, with Carlo Guaitoli on piano for the opening track, Magnificat, a "Meditation for piano and orchestra."















I've just taken my third traversal of the works on this fine disc and remain equally impressed from that of my first hearing. Though I tend to be one of those who doesn't mind at all contemporary music that is harsh, frightening, cerebral ... or, forgive me, unlistenable, I found the Carrara well-worth my time in a serious listening session ... and three!

I'm not certain I have yet detected an individual voice from this rather youthful composer (b. 1977), but the voices I hear throughout his music -- Copland, Piston, John Adams, David Diamond and Howard Hanson -- provided a familiar "American" tonality to the music. Yet, upon reading the liner notes by Rob Haskins, I see this passage:

His earlier work _Mater_ (2009) reminded me sometimes of 1940s Tippett, sometimes of Arvo Part; Federico Capitoni dubbed Carrara's music a return to "simple clarity, which had been driven back under the wrong dictate of the avant garde." Yes, in part. Like a number of the composers I mentioned above [Rachmaninoff, Strauss, Britten, Shostakovich, and Meredith Monk], his music has a lyrical, almost spontaneous quality that eludes conventional analysis.

Indeed, one encounters much variety in these four works, each of which is a gem on its own grounds. And, one might not associate any one of the pieces as being written by the same composer who fashioned any of the others. Each is unique, and stunning, but always from a recognizable tonal universe that seems familiar and yet somehow new.

Further, Haskins comments:

A key to the effortless expansion in Carrara's work may be found in the language of modern cinema, an art to which he has contributed.

Did I mention that I noted shades of John Williams's soundworld, too?

Haskins writes:

In short, this music is moving and exalted; it makes me want to hear it again and again.

That sums it up well. And, did I tell you I've just finished my third spin through the disc?

There's nothing here that makes me want to toss out my Milton Babbitt, Stockhausen, Penderecki or Xenakis discs, or all those compilations from the Donaueschinger Musiktage, or Darmstadt, or the Experimental Studio des SWR. But I'm certainly not embarrassed to put this Brilliant Classics disc on the same contemporary classical music shelf, and I'm certain to turn to it often in the future, even if it does contain hummable tunes in recognizable keys and nothing that provokes me to check if there is a loose wire in my stereo system that may be causing a ground-loop hum or pink-noise-like static.

For those who are curious, give Carrara a listen. Chances are you won't be disappointed, no matter where your musical preferences run.


----------



## Colin M

Barati Symphony no. 1 (“Alpine”) Kovaks, Budapest Symphony

Composed in 1963, this American work has frequently been compared to those of Bartok. I agree to a point but would suggest there is a lot of pared down Sibelius (e.g., Symphony no. 3). There is a lot to recommend in this performance.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various chamber works part six for tonight.

Clarinet Sonata no.3 in B-flat op.107 (1908-09):










String Quartet no.4 in E-flat op.109 (1909):










Piano Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.113 (1910):










Cello Sonata no.4 in A-minor op.116 (1910):










String Sextet in F op.118 (1910):


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-Symphonies 2,3 and 5.

Bruggen and the Orchestra of the 18th Century.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Hjelm: Symphony No. 2 in B Minor

Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Miguel Harth-Bedoya

"New release of an Norwegian unsung composer. Looking forward with this discovery"


----------



## Itullian

Still on my Bach kick.
Excellent.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

Six bagatelles for Wind Quintet


----------



## Dimace

I don't know many CD set compilations which have collected so many top names from the history of piano and violin and such great amount of famous works as the* Queen Elisabeth Competition 1951-2001* CD Set. We have 12 CDs (in their own jewel cases) in a paper box (good material quality) with names like, Leonid Kogan, Ruth Laredo, Lazar Berman, etc and works from Paganini, Prokofiev, Brahms, Liszt, Rach, etc. Almost all the winners of the 3 first places are there and we are speaking for a top competition. Highly suggested!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

A very young Paul Paray programmed the _Symphonie Fantastique_ in his very first professional (non-military) conducting gig in 1920, so he had a very long association with the work when he recorded it in this 1960 release (now on 180 gram vinyl). The _Penguin Guide _ calls it "passionate and _mercurial_" (sic - someone has a sense of humor) but it's too breakneck for my taste, though I must say his _Scène aux champs_ is most convincing.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143889


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Complete Wind Concertos

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

1991, reissued 2002


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:

Will Todd's "Ode to a Nightingale"










and Will Todd's "Songs of Peace"










Just finished:










Current listening:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

Returning to the Solti-Edition box set, Vol.6 - will be playing sides 19-22, a series of violin sonatas with piano. None other than Georg Solti himself on piano & Georg Kulenkampff on violin.

*Beethoven- Sonate Für Violine Und Klavier Nr. 9 A-dur
*Mozart - Sonate für Violine und Klavier B-dur, KV 454
*Brahms - Sonate Für Violine Und Klavier G-dur, op. 78 / Sonate Für Violine Und Klavier A-dur, op. 100 / Andante Tranquillo - Vivace - Allegretto Grazioso / Sonate Für Violine Und Klavier d-moll, op. 108


----------



## Joe B

Giancarlo Guerrero leading the Nashville Symphony with Hila Pitmann in Richard Daielpour's "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":


----------



## MusicSybarite

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> The first two symphonies from the Finnish composer - and student of Sibelius - Leevi Madetoja. Among other influences they display his master's and that of Franck and d'Indy, but he is most certainly his own man with a harmonic inventiveness uniquely his. A much anticipated 4th Symphony, years in the making, was stolen at a Nice railroad station in 1938; never recovered, he made no attempt to piece it together.
> 
> View attachment 143811


It's a shame that 4th symphony got lost. I would loved to hear it.


----------



## 13hm13

Pettersson -- Sym 8


----------



## Bkeske

Lots of good energy in Stern's performance here. Columbia Masterworks 1970.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Haydn*

Symphony No. 82 "The Bear"
Symphony No. 83 "The Hen"
Symphony No. 84

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor










*Mussorgsky*

Pictures at an Exhibition (orchestrated by Ravel)
Night on Bald Mountain

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Magnificat in D major, BWV243/Cantata BWV67 'Halt im Gedächtnis Jesum Christ'/Cantata BWV103 'Ihr werdet weinen und heulen'

Elly Ameling (Soprano), Hanneke Van Bork (Soprano), Helen Watts (Alto), Werner Krenn (Tenor), Tom Krause (Bass), Helmut Winschermann (Oboe), Tom Krause (Baritone), Helen Watts (Contralto), Johannes Bruning (Violin)

Wiener Akademie-Chor, Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Karl Münchinger


----------



## Bkeske

Man, for whatever reason, this sounds very good to me tonight. Turned up and completely filling my room, and taking me on a familiar but always unique Ives journey....

Columbia Masterworks 1968


----------



## 13hm13

Vivaldi - Le Quattro Stagioni [The Four Seasons] (The Drottninghol m Baroque Ensemble, N.-E. Sparf) - 1984 (BIS)


----------



## Rogerx

Amadeus & Vienna

Roberto Scaltriti (baritone)

Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset

Cimarosa: Il mercato di Malmantile Overture
Cimarosa: Tosto ch'io son venuto a malmantile...A consiglio (from Il mercato di Malmantile)
Gazzaniga: Due baronesse amabili (from L'isola d'Alcina)
Haydn: Acide e Galatea: Overture
Haydn: Coll'amoroso foco (from La fedeltà premiata)
Haydn: Tergi i vezzosi rai (Nettuno)
Mozart: Così dunque tradisci … Aspri rimorsi atroci, K432
Mozart: Hai gia vinta la causa! (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Io ti lascio, oh cara, addio, KAnh. 245
Mozart: Mentre ti lascio, K513
Mozart: Rivolgete a lui lo sguardo (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Un bacio di mano, K541
Salieri: Torbido mar che freme (from La Passione)
Sarti: Come un agnello
Soler, V M: Dov'è dunque il mio ben?...Vo'dall'infami viscere (from Una cosa rara)


----------



## Bkeske

A nice album to end the evening. London 1969. Wonderfully recorded, conducted, and performed.


----------



## Rogerx

Chanson d'Amour

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Suites from The Gambler & The Tale of the Stone Flower

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: Maitre Peronilla

Chantal Santon-Jeffery, Antoinette Dennefeld, Tassis Christoyannis, Véronique Gens, Éric Huchet, Loïc Félix, Matthieu Lécroart, Anaïs Constans, Patrick Kabongo, François Piolino, Yoann Dubruque, Raphaël Brémard, Jérôme Boutillier, Antoine Philippot, Philippe-Nicolas Martin, Diana Axentii

Orchestre National de France
Markus Poschner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various chamber works part seven for late morning and afternoon. The fourth prelude and fugue from op.117 is actually a huge chaconne - a whopping 18 minutes long!

String Quartet no.5 in F-sharp minor op.121 (1911):










Violin Sonata no.8 in E-minor op.122 (1911):










_Acht Präludien und Fugen_ [_Eight Preludes and Fugues_] for solo violin op.117 (1909-12):










Piano Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.133 (1914):


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway:


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets

Quatuor Arod (string quartet)

Schubert: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, D46
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the Maiden'


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor Op. 125 "Choral"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Arnold Schoenberg Choir


----------



## Malx

This morning:

Pergolesi, Salve Regina(s) in C major & A minor + two sonatas - Barbara Schlick (soprano), Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi.

Francesco Zappa, Sinfonias 4, 5 & 6 - Atalanta Fugiens, Vanni Moretto.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Holst*: The Planets, op.32. Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra

What a performance. The LPO sounds excellent as always, under one of their most illustrious former maestros. Great 1970s analog sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 3


----------



## Joe B

Joel Revzen leading the Moscow Symphony Orchestra in Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy's "Concerto for piano, violin and strings":









edit: let this disc play through listening to the "String Symphony VII" as well


----------



## Guest002

Not my usual fare! Kent Nagano, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin in three pieces by Schönberg (Friede auf Erden in both orchestral and choral versions and Die Jakobsleiter, an oratorio in which free atonality begins to transition to 12-tone technique). It's not for the faint of heart! I find I am enjoying it all, nonetheless, though I confess to some surprise at that


----------



## eljr

Jan Ladislav Dussek: Messe Solemnelle

Stefanie True (soprano), Helen Charlston (mezzo-soprano), Gwilym Bowen (tenor), Morgan Pearse (bass), Choir of the AAM, Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: AAM011
Label: AAM Records
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Concerto for 2 Pianos

Mona Bard, Rica Bard (pianos), Staatskapelle Halle, Ariane Matiakh


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Bax string quartet #3 - Maggini Quartet. I think I'm a Baxian now.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.3 "Eroica"
Leonore Overture No.2


----------



## SearsPoncho

Dvorak's String Quartet #10, Op.51 - Panocha Quartet

Beethoven's Piano Sonata Op.90 - Gilels


----------



## 13hm13

Holst - The Planets, The Perfect Fool (Kansas City Symphony, Michael Stern) (HDCD)


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and Today I loaded the CD player with five by Leonard Bernstein from his earlier Columbia years:

1. *Mahler*: _Symphony #3_, beginning (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Martha Lipton, mezzo soprano; the Women of the Scola Cantorum; and the Boys' Choir of the Church of Transfiguration)
2. *Mahler*: _Symphony #3_, continued; _Three Ruckert-Lieder_; _Das irdische Leben_; _Kindertotenlieder_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Jennie Tourel, mezzo-soprano) Sony: Leonard Bernstein, The Royal Edition VOL 40
3. *Nielsen*: _Symphony #3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"_ (Leonard Bernstein/Royal Danish Orchestra w/Ruth Guldbaer, soprano, & Niels Moller, tenor); _Symphony #5_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) CBS Records Artist Laureate Masterworks
4. *Prokofiev*: _Symphony #1 "Classical Symphony"_; _Symphony #5_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Sony: Leonard Bernstein The Royal Edition VOL 64
5. *Vaughan Williams*: _Symphony #4_; _Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_; _Fantasia on Greensleeves_; _Serenade to Music_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/David Nadien, solo violin, on _Greensleeves_; and Adele Addison, Lucine Amara, Eileen Farrell, Lili Chookasian, Jennie Tourel, Shirly Varrett-Carter, Charles Bressier, Richard Tucker, Jon Vickers, George London, Ezio Flagello, & Donald Bell as soloists on _Serenade_) Sony: Leonard Bernstein, The Royal Edition VOL 96

***

We start with Bernstein's wonderful 1961 rendition of Mahler's monster-length _Symphony #3_ that was dedicated to Bernstein's friend and mentor, Dimitri Mitropoulos (Mitropoulos was a champion of Mahler long before Bernstein made it fashionable, and died in 1960 while rehearsing for his own recording of Mahler 3), and sometimes I think that Bernstein's first Mahler cycle is the one that Mitropoulos would have made with upgraded sound technology had he lived another ten years or so.

Next up are some Mahler songs/song cycles featuring Jennie Tourel, ending with the sad but beautiful, _Kindertotenlieder_ (_Songs on the Death of Children_); such a powerful and intense meditation on the subject that I read that some divas would not sing it while their own children were little.

Two great symphonies by Denmark's Carl Nielsen follow (_Symphonies #3 and 5_), both early favorites of mine that I first owned on vinyl, and I always thought that Nielsen's cycle of six symphonies were packed with enough originality, imagination, energy, and majesty, to rival the other great symphonists who also composed in the grand, lush, Late-Romantic style, such as Bruckner, Mahler, and Sibelius.

Keeping with the theme of symphonies, we then move to Prokofiev's tribute to happy Haydn with the very light and playful, _Symphony #1 "Classical Symphony"_, followed by the excellent _Symphony #5_, a near-perfect composition on the organization of sound.

If Shostakovich was the greatest symphonist to ever compose an entire cycle during the 20th Century then I would say that Prokofiev runs a close second, along with the final composer to be featured on our program, Ralph Vaughan Williams. Unlike much else in the Vaughan Williams oeuvre, the _Symphony #4_ is not very reminiscent of the English countryside and is more along the lines of a tonal, though Modern and thorny, symphony of the 20th century; and I read somewhere that Vaughan Williams said of his 4th, "I don't know if I like it." The remaining RVW pieces are classic English country fare with the jazzy/Mr. Broadway Bernstein demonstrating enough restraint to allow Vaughan Williams' English flavor to come through. We end with a stunning tour-de-force and a heavenly squad of some the greatest singers of the times joining forces with Bernstein on RVW's _Serenade_.


----------



## eljr

Voices from Ancient Abbeys: Plainchant & Polyphony

Ensemble Organum and Marcel Pérès, Deller Consort and Alfred Deller, Paul Hillier and Theatre of Voices, Anonymous 4

Release Date: 4th Nov 2016
Catalogue No: HMX290854849
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 2 hours 18 minutes

CD II


----------



## Rogerx

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez

etc

Thibaut Garcia (guitar)
Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Ben Glassberg

Thibaut Garcia (guitar)

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Sainz de la Maza, R: El Vito
Sainz de la Maza, R: Rondeña
Sainz de la Maza, R: Zapateado
Tansman: Musique de cour d'après Robert de Visé


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Reuss leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir:


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Voices from Ancient Abbeys: Plainchant & Polyphony
> 
> Ensemble Organum and Marcel Pérès, Deller Consort and Alfred Deller, Paul Hillier and Theatre of Voices, Anonymous 4
> 
> Release Date: 4th Nov 2016
> Catalogue No: HMX290854849
> Label: Harmonia Mundi
> Length: 2 hours 18 minutes
> 
> CD II


Hard to top Marcel Peres and Ensemble Organum.


----------



## Bourdon

*Corelli*

Concerti No.1-2-3-4-5-6


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Handel - Overture to "Concerto a due cori #1" (Marriner/Philips)
J.S. Bach - Goldberg Variations (Leonhardt/Das Alte Werk)
Telemann - Concerto for Trumpet, 2 Oboes, Strings & Continuo (Basch/ProArte)*


----------



## sbmonty

Holmboe: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 47
The Kontra Quartet


----------



## Guest002

A variety of modern(ish) choral works by French composers, sung by the choir of St. John's College, Cambridge conducted by Andrew Nethsingha. The Langlais _Messe solennelle_ is particularly well-sung, and having sung the tenor part numerous times myself, one of my favourites!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Bax string quartet #3 - Maggini Quartet. I think I'm a Baxian now.
> View attachment 143902


WELCOME :angel: to the club. Don't miss Ken Russell's _Secret Life of Arnold Bax_, if you haven't already seen it: 



 There is a superb website devoted to his music and life here: http://arnoldbax.com/


----------



## elgar's ghost

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 143900
> 
> 
> Not my usual fare! Kent Nagano, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin in three pieces by Schönberg (Friede auf Erden in both orchestral and choral versions and Die Jakobsleiter, an oratorio in which free atonality begins to transition to 12-tone technique). It's not for the faint of heart! I find I am enjoying it all, nonetheless, though I confess to some surprise at that


Do you find it regrettable that he never completed it? I suppose he was taking too long about it and perhaps during that time his music was changing too much.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Duplicate post - please ignore.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn, M: Missa Sancti Francisci Seraphici, MH 119, Requiem

Ibolya Verebics (soprano), Judit Németh (mezzo-soprano), Martin Klietmann (tenor), József Moldvay (bass)

Hungarian Radio and Television Chorus, Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, Helmuth Rilling


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Yuja Wang (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works part eight dotted throughout the rest of today. Not sure what they might be suggesting with the artwork on the solo viola suites disc - rich organic late-romantic honey or a jar of Reger's Extra-Thick Special Reserve Treacle?! :lol:

_Sechs Präludien und Fugen_ [_Six Preludes and Fugues_] for solo violin op.131a (1914):










_Drei Duos (Canons und Fugen) im alten Stil_ [_Three Duos (Canons and Fugues) in Olden Style_] for violin duo op.131b (1914):










_Drei Suiten_ [_Three Suites_] for solo cello op.131c (1915):










_Drei Suiten_ [_Three Suites_] for solo viola op.131d (1915):


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Cuing-up now on a near, :lol: near mint LP. Two record set, but still just a snippet of that vast 16th & early 17th century collection, more completely represented by Pieter-Jan Belder's recent recordings on Brilliant Classics, about 10 CDs, which garnered some good reviews but have not heard.


----------



## Guest002

elgars ghost said:


> Do you find it regrettable that he never completed it? I suppose he was taking too long about it and perhaps during that time his music was changing too much.


Well... I'm not really qualified to comment. I enjoyed it a lot, but I had to wash my ears out afterwards with some nice, anodyne Baroque stuff 

It is certainly a unique sound-world (the 'sprechstimme' is done well on this particular recording, as well as the ethereally high soprano parts). I suppose I could cope with the missing 700 bars!

It's a piece I've got to listen to a number of more times before I could comment more intelligently, I fear!


----------



## JAS

Someone in another thread recommended this, and I got my order in the mail a day or so ago. I was entirely unfamiliar with Wilhelm Peterson-Berger as a composer, and have really been enjoying the set. It is by no means top tier, but it is perfectly enjoyable, late-Romantic music, well crafted and decently performed.


----------



## ELbowe

*Inspired to dig this out after watching "Great Performances (Schubert)" on PBS Seattle

Schubert: String Quintet In C
Vellinger Quartet with Bernard Greenhouse 
BBC Music Magazine ‎CD - Vol. 7 No. 3 1998

And a recent download:
The Tokyo String Quartet Plays Beethoven ‎- The Complete String Quartets (remastered)
RCA Red Seal ‎- 9 × CD, Compilation 2012
*


----------



## eljr

Concurrence

ISO Project, Vol. 2

Vikingur Ólafsson (piano), Saeunn Thorsteinsdottir (cello)

Daniel Bjarnason

Release Date: 29th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: DSL92237
Label: Dorian Sono Luminus
Length: 55 minutes

The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2019


----------



## Guest

The late sonatas.


----------



## canouro

*Albéniz ‎- Suite Española*
Rafael Frühbeck De Burgos, New Philharmonia









*Granados:* Goyescas, El Pelele
*Albéniz:* Iberia, Navarra, Azulejos

_Alicia De Larrocha_


----------



## Bkeske

All these Beethoven cycles being posted got me to pull my Karajan....Starting with 1&2 and see where it goes. I have a 'new' batch of vinyl being delivered any minute now.

Deutsche Grammophon 1975.


----------



## Malx

This afternoon:

Robert Simpson, Symphony No 9 - Bournemouth SO, Vernon Handley.

Robert Schumann, Cello Concerto - Andre Navarra, Czech PO, Karel Ancerl.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52

Helsinki Radio Symphony Orchestra
Okko Kamu
Recorded: 1972-11-02
Recording Venue: Unknown, Helsinki


----------



## Bkeske

'New' vinyl arrived, first up....Columbia Masterworks 1962.









See how I far I get into this, as The Berlin Philharmonic is coming up live in a half hour, which should be a good concert today.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent!


----------



## Malx

Crusell, Clarinet Quartets Nos 2 & 3 - Thea King (clarinet) + members of the Allegri String Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sibelius*

Symphony No.5


----------



## Bkeske

The Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall. In honor of Bruch's birthday....


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Die Jahreszeiten


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms - Horn Trio *(on period instruments) 
Faust, Van der Zwart, Melnikov


----------



## Knorf

*Maurice Ravel*: Piano Trio in A minor
The Nash Ensemble

Perhaps my favorite piano trio of all time, in an excellent, passionate, and sensitive performance.


----------



## Itullian

Violin sonatas 1, 2, 3


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Eclat/Multiples_
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

Scintillating, gorgeous music!


----------



## Bkeske

CBS Masterworks 1985. The first Ives Quartets I now own. Quartets No. 1&2.


----------



## JAS

Red Terror said:


>


Am I the only one who thinks that this is a terrible cover? It is akin to the face I make in hearing many of the works posted in the What Is So Great about the 20th Century thread (or experiencing particularly bad constipation), and certainly not when I listen to Bach.


----------



## Guest

JAS said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that this is a terrible cover?* It is he face I make* in hearing many of the works posted in the What's Great about the 20th Century thread (or particularly bad constipation), and certainly not when I listen to Bach.


Want to try that again, JAS? It is *he face* I *muke* *wen* I *red* *yiur* *pastes*.


----------



## Red Terror

JAS said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that this is a terrible cover? It is he face I make in hearing many of the works posted in the What Is So Great about the 20th Century thread (or particularly bad constipation), and certainly not when I listen to Bach.


Looks like the subject might be wrestling with God in prayer. Nevertheless, it is an exceptional recording.


----------



## Knorf

*Harrison Birtwistle*: String Quartet: _The Tree of Strings_
Arditti Quartet

I'm still absorbing this complex music, but am intrigued and find myself enjoying every moment.


----------



## JAS

Red Terror said:


> Looks like the subject might be wrestling with God in prayer. Nevertheless, it is an exceptional recording.


It might be a fine recording. (I have not heard it, so my comment is not about that.) If so, it is ill-served by the cover, which is certainly not encouraging. It is an odd thing to me, and worthy of comment, since in my experience Hyperion usually does much better covers.


----------



## Colin M

Saint-Saens Suite in DM for Orchestra. Kantorow, Tapiola Sinfonietta

Originally composed with the harmonium, “the instrument of the day” in mind. We are left with a charming piece that clearly speaks in the French idiom yet opens with a nod to LVB’s Pastoral Symphony. Just lovely.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony No. 4 (1910) 
Vienna PO/Lorin Maazel


----------



## Bkeske

Another from my new acquisition's....

Szell conducts Mozart Piano Concertos No. 15&17. Casadesus with 'members of' The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1969


----------



## Malx

I bought this box a few years ago to have coverage of some French music I didn't already have in the collection. This evening a composer that I rarely listen to:

Jacques Ibert, Ouverture de fete & Escales - Orchestre national de l'O.R.T.F., Jean Martinon.


----------



## Merl

A super-bargain 50p charity shop buy in Kirkcaldy some years back. Cracking disc.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> A super-bargain 50p charity shop buy in Kirkcaldy some years back. Cracking disc.
> 
> View attachment 143936


A very fine disc that one Merl and a Gramophone Award winner if I recall correctly.


----------



## 13hm13

1983 recording:
Sibelius - Symphony No. 6; Suite from 'Pelleas & Melisande' - N.Järvi


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler Piano Quartet, on ...


----------



## Bkeske

London 1979.









I guess this was once owned by Sly ;-)


----------



## Granate

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.1 (1877 Linz Version) & Symphony No.2 (1872/77 Mixed Version)
Staatskapelle Dresden, Eugen Jochum
Warner Classics, 2020 (2000 Remasters)

Enjoying this set on CD finally. I chose to listen to one symphony every evening. I did a sharp and remarkable No.1 yesterday and today I'm listening to probably the No.2 recording I love the most, from the beginning. The wait was worth it.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## Bkeske

Another Mehta. I have to admit, I am not a Bruckner fan, at least not yet. But, I desire to give his compositions a chance, so bought this. We'll see if Mehta can warm me up to him.

London, 1965 release.


----------



## Itullian

Awesome playing and sound.


----------



## Guest

No.21, 23 and 26. Superb playing and sound.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Beethoven Symphony No. 3 "Eroica" - Gustavo Dudamel*









*Villa-Lobos Piano Trios No. 1 and 3 
*


----------



## Bkeske

Breaking out the CD's, and one of my favorite collections.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> WELCOME :angel: to the club. Don't miss Ken Russell's _Secret Life of Arnold Bax_, if you haven't already seen it:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a superb website devoted to his music and life here: http://arnoldbax.com/


Thanks. I appreciate the information. I'll be sure to check them out!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Merl said:


> A super-bargain 50p charity shop buy in Kirkcaldy some years back. Cracking disc.
> 
> View attachment 143936


I had never heard of these guys until you mentioned them. Their Bax quartets are excellent.


----------



## Joe B

Sir James MacMillan and Edward Caswell leading the Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic and Netherlands Radio Choir in music by MacMillan:


----------



## atsizat

Quite depressing.


----------



## RockyIII

atsizat said:


> Quite depressing.


One man's depressing is another man's serene.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with five high-voltage Karajan CDs, all DG recordings:

1. *Richard Strauss*: _Alpine Symphony _(Herbert von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
2. *Bruckner*: _Symphony #8_, beginning (Herbert von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)
3. Bruckner: Symphony #8, continued
4. *Nielsen*: _Symphony #4 "The Inextiguishable"_ (Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
5. *Beethoven*: _Symphonies #5 & 6_ "Pastorale" (Herbert von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)

We start with the finest _Alpine Symphony_ out there, and the very first classical recording ever made for CD. This is followed by a perfectly waxed, polished, and straight-forward Bruckner 8, a monster of a symphony but along with the 9th my favorite in the Bruckner cycle. Curiously, and unless you count _Das Lied von der Erde_ as a symphony, my favorite Mahler symphonies are front-line (#1,2,3,& 4), while my favorite Bruckner's (8 & 9) are in the back. Next we go to Nielsen, and in my opinion, another great symphonist, and a worthy rival to Mahler, Bruckner, and Sibelius, as one that composed in that grand, lush, Late-Romantic fashion. We end with two stand-by classics by Beethoven. As a person who is addicted to symphonies, I always regard Beethoven as the starting point because he pushed the limits and transformed Haydn and Mozart's template into a broad personal statements in sound.


----------



## SanAntone

*Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen*
Sarah Rothenberg, Marilyn Nonken


----------



## Littlephrase

Late Baroque profundity tonight.

Handel's final masterpiece, Jephtha, performed under John Eliot Gardiner: 








Bach's Motets under Marcus Creed:


----------



## 13hm13

Concentus Musicus Wien (Harnoncourt, Nikolaus) / Joseph Haydn - The Paris Symphonies Nos. 82-87 
3-CD set
Recording date : December 10-15, 2001 & June 4-5, 2002, Mozartsaal, Konzerthaus, Vienna (Austria)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos 6-8-9

Geza Anda (piano and director)

Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> *Beethoven Symphony No. 3 "Eroica" - Gustavo Dudamel*
> 
> View attachment 143944


How is Gustavo's Eroica? I only have his Beethoven 5th and 7th and they are pretty decent.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Wow. Best Shostakovich 4th I've heard. And great Cello concerto 1 with Rostropovich.


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Tartini: Violin Concertos

Millenium Orchestra, Evgeny Sviridov (violin)


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Emperor Concerto, Glenn Gould with the Toronto Symphony conducted by Karl Ancerl, 1970. Gould bad-mouthed this concerto (particularly considering the first movement's subsidiary theme trivial) but he certainly plays the heck out of it in this interesting and impressive performance. A glorious noise!

The first movement:






The remainder of the work is *here*.


----------



## KenOC

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> How is Gustavo's Eroica? I only have his Beethoven 5th and 7th and they are pretty decent.


YouTube has Dudamel's Eroica including all movements from his DG recording with the Bolivarians. All are very good.


----------



## Rogerx

Sonates françaises

Jean-Jacques Kantorow and Alexandre Kantorow



Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/ Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12


----------



## 13hm13

A spectacular 8th!
Recorded in 1954 (mono)

Beethoven / Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra Of London - Conductor Hermann Scherchen ‎- Symphony No. 2 In D Major, Op. 36 / Symphony No. 8 In F Major, Op. 93
Label: Westminster ‎- XWN 18314


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg & Schumann: Piano Concertos

Stephen Kovacevich (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## vincula

Enjoying a sunny morning at the beach house. A warm autumn day with the giants.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St John Passion, BWV245

Elly Ameling/Brigitte Fassbaender/Theo Altmeyer/Franz Crass/Kurt Moll/ etc

Consortium Musicum, Süddeutscher Madrigalchor
Wolfgang Gönnenwein


----------



## Merl

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I had never heard of these guys until you mentioned them. Their Bax quartets are excellent.


All their Naxos British quartet recordings are available in the collection below (which is excellent). Not a cheap set though, Blackadder, but well worth the money.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works part nine of nine for late morning and early afternoon.

_Prelude_ in E-minor for solo violin WoO (1915):










Violin Sonata no.9 in C-minor op.139 (1915):










_Serenade no.2_ in G for flute, violin and viola op.141a (1915):










String Trio no.2 D-minor op.141b (1915):










Clarinet Quintet in A op.146 (1915-16):


----------



## Malx

A mixed bag of music this morning.

I started with a very rare venture into an area of CM I don't care for but occasionally give a listen to - just to see if I can find any love for it:
Strauss family waltzes etc disc 11 of the Kempe Icon box - I managed 30 minutes but gave in, I confirmed this style of music is not for me.

Safer ground:
J S Bach, Cantatas Nos BWV 125 & 138 - Deborah York (soprano), Ingeborg Danz (alto), Mark Padmore (tenor), Peter Koos (bass), Collegium Vocale, Philippe Herreweghe.

Bruckner, Symphony No 4 - Vienna PO, Karl Bohm.


----------



## 13hm13

New 8-cd box set from DG ...










BEETHOVEN SYMPHONIES 1-9
Hermann Scherchen


----------



## Guest002

I do rather like James MacMillan's music generally. This recording of Westminster Cathedral Choir singing assorted vocal works under the direction of Martin Baker is exceptionally interesting, I think. I very much like the profoundly-felt Catholic sensibility on display in 21st Century garb.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo-soprano), Tommi Hakala (baritone), YL Male Voice Choir, Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

First spin


----------



## Dimace

A really excellent set, which combines FOUR GREAT NAMES: *Beethoven, Brahms, Bruckner & Eugen on the podium!* Eugen's Bruckner Circle, has presented by my here: Excellent! Now we have also Beethoven (excellent) and Brahms (1st symphony excellent. For the other three I have no opinion- despite they sound very good- because of my very limited hearing...) A beautiful 16 X CDs set from Italy (DG) which I fully suggest. It is also a decent candidate as a future collectible.


----------



## Guest

Haunting and serene. This music is perfect early morning sound. It is easy to get lost in it. The new album from Hélène Grimaud features a couple works by Valentyn Silvestrov that are as beautiful as she is.

View attachment 143969


Valentyn Silvestrov
The Messenger - 1996
Two Dialogues with Postcript
Hélène Grimaud - Piano
Camerata Salzburg
Giovanni Guzzo - Concertmaster


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Merl said:


> All their Naxos British quartet recordings are available in the collection below (which is excellent). Not a cheap set though, Blackadder, but well worth the money.
> 
> View attachment 143963


That's the most British thing I've seen since Monty Python's Flying Circus.
I just found it in Amazon for $20 less than Presto, so we'll see in a couple of days.


----------



## Rogerx

Tesori d'Italia

Albrecht Mayer (oboe)

I Musici Di Roma

Elmi: Concerto for Oboe, Strings and Basso continuo in A minor
Ristori: Oboe Concerto in E flat major
Sammartini, G: Concerto for Oboe, Strings and Basso continuo in C major (S-Skma Xe-R 166:30)
Sammartini, G: Concerto for Oboe, Strings and Basso Continuo in C Major, Op. 8 No. 4
Sammartini, G: Concerto for Oboe, Strings and Basso Continuo in G Minor, Op. 8 No. 5
Vivaldi: Oboe Concerto in C major, RV450


----------



## SanAntone

*Louis Vierne ‒ Cello Sonata*, Op.27
Performed by Peter Bruns (cello) and Annegret Kuttner (piano)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.4 & 8


----------



## Guest002

Some lovely Johann Michael Nicolai sonatas played by the Ensemble Echo du Danube here. Good fun!


----------



## Chilham

Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

Kronos Quartet

My first Philip Glass. Oh. My. Goodness! Blowing me away.

Yes, I'm listening to CB-H's, 'Year of Wonder",' recommendations. So bite me!


----------



## Rogerx

Gassenhauer- Nicholas Rimmer (piano), Maximilian Hornung (violoncello), Nils Mönkemeyer (viola)

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 11 'Gassenhauer', for violin, cello & piano
Brahms: Ein kleiner, hübscher Vogel nahm den Flug, Op. 52, No. 6
Brahms: Intermezzo in E flat major, Op. 117 No. 1
Drigo: Meditazione
Dvořák: Slavonic Dance No. 10 in E minor, Op. 72 No. 2
Gastaldon: Musica proibita
Hummel, J: Fantasina in C major on 'Non più andrai', Op. 124
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - suite
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6


----------



## Guest002

The schoolboy in me finds the composer's name hilarious, but the two requiems on this disk by the Clemencic Consort directed by René Clemencic are (ironically!) life-affirming.


----------



## eljr

What's Next Vivaldi?

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Release Date: 11th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: ALPHA624
Label: Alpha
Length: 70 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2020


----------



## sbmonty

Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7.
Osmo Vänskä; Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4 and 11

Oliver Schnyder (piano)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Andrew Watkinson


----------



## elgar's ghost

Symphonies by two near-contemporaries, Paul Hindemith (1895-1963) and Bohuslav Martinů (1890-1959) - part one of two over the rest of today.

All of Hindemith's symphonies are unnumbered and don't constitute a symphonic cycle in the usual sense, so I've took the liberty of including his two _sinfoniettas_ as well.

_Lustige Sinfonietta_ in D-minor for small orchestra op.4 (1916):
Symphony: _Mathis der Maler_ (1934):
Symphony in E-flat (1940):
_Symphonia Serena_ (1946):










Symphony no.1 H289 (1942):
Symphony no.2 H295 (1943):
Symphony no.3 H299 (1944):


----------



## Coach G

Last evening I loaded the CD player with five by Leonard Bernstein from the DG years:

1. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #1_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) 
2. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #2_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) 
3. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #5 & 7_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) 
4. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique" _(Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) 
5. *Bruckner*: _Symphony #9_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)

My addiction to monster symphonies continues with Leonard Bernstein's recordings for DG that he made in the 1980s. While Bernstein's earlier Columbia recordings were very marked with a style that is robust and swinging; the later DG recordings are characterized by very slow tempos and full intensity. Some called it genius, and others called it boring and self-indulgent. In most cases I'm inclined to agree with the former. For Beethoven, Brahms, Mahler, and (incomplete) Shostakovich symphony cycles, I go with the Columbia recordings. But for the Sibelius symphonies, I much like the DG recordings even if it is an incomplete cycle. Here, Bernstein's Sibelius recordings are powerful, majestic, and over-the-top. There's no other Sibelius recordings quite like it. Next up is Bernstein's infamous recording of Tchaikovsky's _6th_, with tempos stretched to limit, and every morsel of Tchaikovsky's goodness is savored. Again, a powerful statement, even of it did take me a long time to come around to Bernstein's musical vision on this. We end with Bruckner's _9th_, and another full-in reading of one of those lush, bombastic symphonies of the grand Late-Romantic fashion; and Bernstein, who was not known as a champion of Bruckner holds his own in a field of great Brucknerians such as Karajan, Solti, Walter, and Celibidache.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143972


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Horn Quintet in E flat, K. 407
Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields' Chamber Ensemble

1980, reissued 1989


----------



## eljr

Nicola Lefanu: The Crimson Bird

BBC Symphony Orchestra, RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: NMCD255
Label: NMC
Length: 76 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2020


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

No less an authority than noted Berg scholar Douglas Jarman (also a Henze and Weill biographer and author of a book on 20th Century SQs) uncovered over 50 errors in the printed score of Berg's VC compared to the composer's orig. manuscript (Berg died before he could oversee its printing himself). Hope's performance debuts this corrected edition. Britten's VC makes for a worthy pairing here and if you've disliked it on previous listens, this recording may make a difference to you. Think I'll make a twin spin of them both today.


----------



## Rogerx

Canto Gregoriano

The Benedictine Monks of Santo Domingo De Silos


----------



## Vasks

Had not heard this in a very long time


----------



## Joe B

Craig Hella Johnson leading Conspirare in choral music by Jake Runstad:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Jan Ladislav Dussek: Messe Solemnelle

Stefanie True (soprano), Helen Charlston (mezzo-soprano), Gwilym Bowen (tenor), Morgan Pearse (bass), Choir of the AAM, Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: AAM011
Label: AAM Records
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## ELbowe

*A varied foggy Autumn morning:

Sibelius - Symphony No.7 / Tapiola
Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy ‎- 
Decca CD 1984* 








*then...an old LP 
Tomás Luis De Victoria: Responsories For Tenebræ (1585)
The Westminster Cathedral Choir Conducted By George Malcolm
Argo LP, Stereo UK 1959*








*And polar opposite…
Alexey Wladimirowich Stanchinsky ‎- Piano Works
Ekaterina Derzhavina
Profil Edition Günter Hänssler CD, Germany 2017*


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bach's Concerto for 2 Violins, BWV1043 - Stern/Perlman/NYPO/Mehta

Mozart's The Magic Flute - Klemperer/Philharmonia/Janowitz/Gedda/Berry/Popp/Frick/Schwarzkopf/Ludwig (What a cast!) - 1964


----------



## Bkeske

Have not listened to this set in a while. I am particularly fond of Sibelius' later symphonies. Listening to 5,6,&7

Just saw ELbowe's post. Very interesting, as the main reason I selected CD 3 was to hear the 7th.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6
*

This is well done, at least to my ears, with a romantic spin, and it has a nice flow to it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> No less an authority than noted Berg scholar Douglas Jarman (also a Henze and Weill biographer and author of a book on 20th Century SQs) uncovered over 50 errors in the printed score of Berg's VC compared to the composer's orig. manuscript.


Thanks for the heads-up. On atonal pieces, I've wondered if I could tell if there were wrong notes. I'm curious if I can hear a difference in this one.


----------



## Jacck

eljr said:


> Jan Ladislav Dussek: Messe Solemnelle
> 
> Stefanie True (soprano), Helen Charlston (mezzo-soprano), Gwilym Bowen (tenor), Morgan Pearse (bass), Choir of the AAM, Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr
> 
> Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
> Catalogue No: AAM011
> Label: AAM Records
> Length: 60 minutes


how is it? I have never heard any vocal music from Dussek, his piano sonatas are pretty decent.


----------



## cougarjuno

Zemlinsky - Lyric Symphony


----------



## eljr

Jacck said:


> how is it? I have never heard any vocal music from Dussek, his piano sonatas are pretty decent.


Just released, I am enjoying it immensely!


----------



## Bourdon

Stravinsky Three pieces for String Quartet
Stravinsky Concertino
Piazzolla Tango Sensations
Lutoslawsly String Quartet
Haubenstock-Hauber String Quartet No.2


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. On atonal pieces, I've wondered if I could tell if there were wrong notes. I'm curious if I can hear a difference in this one.


The issue is a complex one - what if listeners prefer the errors to the composer's intentions? :lol: Also, Berg himself made mistakes in his orig. MS! (prob. a result of his illness). A majority of the differences Jarman uncovers are admittedly minor ones, but some others are certainly I]not[/I] and surely make a difference to the attentive listener; I would like to follow the scores myself...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

cougarjuno said:


> Zemlinsky - Lyric Symphony


How did this recording escape me, doubly, as a Z and a Sinopoli fan? Thanks, cougarjuno.


----------



## ELbowe

Bkeske said:


> Have not listened to this set in a while. I am particularly fond of Sibelius' later symphonies. Listening to 5,6,&7
> 
> Just saw ELbowe's post. Very interesting, as the main reason I selected CD 3 was to hear the 7th.
> 
> View attachment 143980
> 
> View attachment 143981


Hello ! I dont have a full set of his symphonies and your post reminded me that your selection is one of the ones I was considering.....overall how do you like Maazel's set.....I may be mistaken but I "think" he may have more than one cycle available. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## eljr

A New England Requiem: Sacred Choral Music by Scott Perkins

Tom Mueller (organ), Jasmine Gish (soprano), Joe Twist (tenor), Luc Kleiner (baritone)

DaCapo Chamber Choir, Da Capo Chamber Players, Brett Alan Judson

Release Date: 8th May 2020
Catalogue No: G-49322
Label: Gothic
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*

I always get nervous when I see someone throwing their instrument in the air, but regardless, this is a very well recorded performance. I can see why when Britten first heard it, he called it shattering and sublime. I understand they use a new edition with several corrections, but I don't know the piece well enough to pick out all or any of them. But the recorded sound is so vivid, no one is going to sleep through this one.


----------



## Joe B

Marcus Creed leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble in choral music by Frank Martin and Bohuslav Martinu:


----------



## Guest




----------



## SanAntone

Symphony No. 7

``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Rough going for me. The work never caught my interest, although I stayed with it for the duration. I can't comment on Boulez's interpretation since I listen to Mahler so infrequently I have no idea of the competition.

The problem is simple: this kind of music bores me.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas 148, 114, 47; Motet "Der Geist hilft," BWV 226
Katharine Fuge, Frances Bourne, Charles Humphries, Robin Tyson, Mark Padmore, Stephan Loges
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Continuing with my own Bach cantatas pilgrimage, cantatas for the Seventeenth Sunday after Trinity.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Joe B said:


>


"Where the bee sucks, there suck I"? That's one for a t-shirt.

I'm listening now. Marcus Creed is a great choral conductor.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sibelius*

Finlandia & Karelia Suite


----------



## Itullian

Love this guys playing.


----------



## Bkeske

ELbowe said:


> Hello ! I dont have a full set of his symphonies and your post reminded me that your selection is one of the ones I was considering.....overall how do you like Maazel's set.....I may be mistaken but I "think" he may have more than one cycle available. Thanks in advance!!


I like it; I think Maazel almost always does a very nice job. But then, I'm a bit of a 'homer' with his ties to Cleveland. I picked this up pretty inexpensively, so very worth having in a collection regardless.


----------



## eljr

Serenity

Megan Page Gallagher (vocals), Jonathan Palmer Lakeland (piano), Emily Shusdock (vocals), Corey Everly (piano), Ryan John (vocals), Kathryn Trave (vocals), Matthew Henry (vocals)

The Same Stream Choir, James Jordan

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: GIACD-1078
Label: GIA ChoralWorks
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## senza sordino

Manxfeeder said:


> "Where the bee sucks, there suck I"? That's one for a t-shirt.
> 
> I'm listening now. Marcus Creed is a great choral conductor.


It's from The Tempest. And written in ye olde English script:


----------



## Joe B

Sticking with Martinu - Manfred Honeck leading the Prague Philharmonic Choir and Czech Philharmonic in Bohuslave Martinu's "The Epic of Gilgamesh":









*Lucy Crowe (soprano)
Andrew Staples (tenor)
Derek Welton (baritone)
Jan Martinik (bass)
Simon Callow (narrator)*


----------



## senza sordino

Copland Danzon Cubano, Billy the Kid, Appalachian Spring, Fanfare, Rodeo, El Salon Mexico, The Red Pony, Dance Symphony









Harris Symphonies 3 and 4









Ives Orchestral Set no 2, Symphonies 3 and 4









Bernstein Facsimile - Choreographic Essay for Orchestra, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, Prelude Fugue and Riffs









Bernstein Overture from Candide, West Side Story Suite, On the Waterfront Suite, Fancy Free


----------



## ELbowe

Bkeske said:


> I like it; I think Maazel almost always does a very nice job. But then, I'm a bit of a 'homer' with his ties to Cleveland. I picked this up pretty inexpensively, so very worth having in a collection regardless.


Thank you for this!


----------



## Coach G

SanAntone said:


> View attachment 143984
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 7
> 
> ``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
> 
> Rough going for me. The work never caught my interest, although I stayed with it for the duration. I can't comment on Boulez's interpretation since I listen to Mahler so infrequently I have no idea of the competition.
> 
> The problem is simple: this kind of music bores me.


If you think it's worth the effort I would advise anyone who'd like to like the Mahler symphonies to start at the beginning with the first four, which are more melodic, lyrical, and (except for the _First_) are supplemented with vocal and choral passages to break up the rambling bombast. I consider myself lucky that my first Mahler symphony happened to be the _4th_, the shortest of them all, and very beautiful. It was beautiful enough, that I was willing to be patient with Mahler's much longer and more challenging symphonic statements. Unless you count the wonderful _Das Lied von der Erde_ as a symphony, It's always been my contention that Mahler's finest symphonies are located in the front (1,2,3 & 4) while Bruckner's are in the back (8 & 9).


----------



## Jacck

Coach G said:


> If you think it's worth the effort I would advise anyone who'd like to like the Mahler symphonies to start at the beginning with the first four, which are more melodic, lyrical, and (except for the _First_) are supplemented with vocal and choral passages to break up the rambling bombast. I consider myself lucky that my first Mahler symphony happened to be the _4th_, the shortest of them all, and very beautiful. It was beautiful enough, that I was willing to be patient with Mahler's much longer and more challenging symphonic statements. Unless you count the wonderful _Das Lied von der Erde_ as a symphony, It's always been my contention that Mahler's finest symphonies are located in the front (1,2,3 & 4) while Bruckner's are in the back (8 & 9).


personally, I find his 3rd symphony to be the most insufferable, and think the 8th is his best


----------



## SanAntone

Coach G said:


> If you think it's worth the effort I would advise anyone who'd like to like the Mahler symphonies to start at the beginning with the first four, which are more melodic, lyrical, and (except for the _First_) are supplemented with vocal and choral passages to break up the rambling bombast. I consider myself lucky that my first Mahler symphony happened to be the _4th_, the shortest of them all, and very beautiful. It was beautiful enough, that I was willing to be patient with Mahler's much longer and more challenging symphonic statements. Unless you count the wonderful _Das Lied von der Erde_ as a symphony, It's always been my contention that Mahler's finest symphonies are located in the front (1,2,3 & 4) while Bruckner's are in the back (8 & 9).


This was not my first time listening to a Mahler symphony. I've gone through the entire cycle at least twice and individual symphonies more often than that. I periodically give one a listen to to test the water yet again. No. 8 is the only one I will not revisit, although #2 also is a bit too much for me. My favorite movements are #5/iv; #9/i; #6/iii (Andante); #3/iv

The 4th is of least interest to me. I've never warmed to DLvdE.

The only music of Mahler's I can honestly say I enjoy are the Rückert lieder.

But I am not a fan of large orchestral music in general, even for composers whose other music I enjoy, e.g. Brahms, I don't listen to his symphonies or concerti.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

George Lloyd: Symphony No. 5. Downes Philharmonia. For Saturday Symphony. This was very pleasant but also very long. Unfortunately it failed to hold my interest.










Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 6. Immerseel. Outstanding HIP.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 5. Wand, NDR. I generally like Wand's performances but this one is a bit of a dud; plodding and four square in places. Most of the rest of the performances in this collection are excellent.










Bach: Cantatas BWV 1, 22, 23, 54 127, 159, 182. Stutzmann, Gilchrist, Gardiner.










Anamorfosi: Works by Allegri and Monteverdi. Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre. One of the best albums from last year. I listen frequently.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: Piano Sonatas No. 16 in A minor, D. 845 & No. 9 in B major, D. 575
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Bkeske

ELbowe said:


> Thank you for this!


You are welcome. Pick it up, I doubt you will regret it.


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding Brandenburgs


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Manxfeeder

senza sordino said:


> It's from The Tempest. And written in ye olde English script:


Good heavens, it's even worse in Old English! :lol:

(Just a joke. I do understand how they used those letters in Elizabethan times.)


----------



## eljr

The Secret Mass

Choral Works by Frank Martin and Bohuslav Martinu

Danish National Vocal Ensemble, Marcus Creed

Release Date: 13th Apr 2018
Catalogue No: 6220671
Label: OUR Recordings
Length: 64 minutes
Recording of the Week
Record Review
21st April 2018
Recording of the Week


----------



## Georgegreece

Beethoven Revolution
Symphonies 1 - 5







Le concert des nations
Jordi Savall


----------



## Bkeske

Berlioz Complete Orchestral Works - Sir Colin Davis conducting. Philips box set 1997

CD's 1&2. Symphony Fantastique - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra ; others - London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

Vasks said:


> Had not heard this in a very long time


What do you think? Sounds promising!


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in choral works by Morten Lauridsen:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Partita No.2 in C minor, BWV 826. András Schiff

A stunning set.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Pohjola's Daughter, op.49; The Oceanides, op.73. Petri Sakari, Iceland Symphony Orchestra

Dipping my toes back into the water of Sibelius's music, with which I tend to go through cycles of binging and then avoiding for months on end. Nice tone poems.


----------



## 13hm13

Possibly the best Haydn I've heard ... a 2003 6-CD set from DG, mostly mono but a few stereo:









SCHERCHEN / The 1950s Haydn Symphonies Recordings


----------



## ELbowe

Coach G said:


> If you think it's worth the effort I would advise anyone who'd like to like the Mahler symphonies to start at the beginning with the first four, which are more melodic, lyrical, and (except for the _First_) are supplemented with vocal and choral passages to break up the rambling bombast. I consider myself lucky that my first Mahler symphony happened to be the _4th_, the shortest of them all, and very beautiful. It was beautiful enough, that I was willing to be patient with Mahler's much longer and more challenging symphonic statements. Unless you count the wonderful _Das Lied von der Erde_ as a symphony, It's always been my contention that Mahler's finest symphonies are located in the front (1,2,3 & 4) while Bruckner's are in the back (8 & 9).


As someone new to Mahler I discovered a valuable tool....the website is appended at the end of this text. There are podcasts (4) available covering the movements of in Symphony No.I. It is indicated there will be more in due course exploring the rest of the cycle. I found them to be most informative and enlightening for me a novice. Please forgive if these have been shared already or are too rudimentary:
https://www.theworldofgustavmahler.org/


----------



## Joe B

Eugene Ormandy leading The Philadelphia Orchestra in Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Trio no.1 in E flat major, op.1 no.1
Piano Trio no.10 in E flat major, op.44
Piano Trio no.7 in B flat major, op.97 "Archduke"









Beaux Arts Trio
Menahem Pressler
Daniel Guilet
Bernard Greenhouse*


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with five by Herbert von Karajan on DG:

1. *Mozart*: _Requiem_ (Herbert von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra w/Anna Tomowa-Sintow, soprano; Helga Muller Molinari, alto; Vinson Cole, tenor; Paata Burchuladze, bass, & the Vienna Singverein)
2. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #4_; _Symphony #5_, beginning (Herbery von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
3. *Tchaikovsky*: Symphony #5, conclusion; _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_(Herbery von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
4. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #10_ (Herbery von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
5. *Webern*: _Passacaglia for Orchestra_; *Berg*: _Three Pieces_ from _Lyric Suite_; _Three Pieces for Orchestra_; *Schoenberg*: _Variations for Orchestra_ (Herbery von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)

I've been going back and forth between Bernstein and Karajan, probably the two greatest conductors of a generation. Though the Mozart _Requiem_ may be a little too waxed and polished, the Tchaikovsky symphonies come off very well; although I don't like the way they split the _5th_ on two separate discs. Karajan's recording of Shostakovich's _10th_ is the only time Karajan recorded Shostakovich and it's quite grand, as if Karajan was conducting Bruckner or Mahler. We finish by going off the deep-end with some Ultra-Modern works by Arnold Schoenberg, Alban Berg, and Anton Webern. Karajan must have really thought this music was important if he was willing to lend his time, talents, and name to it; especially knowing that it would mystify over 95% of his target audience. Given an even chance I find it almost listenable and even fun and interesting at times; and often are the teacher and his faithful students programmed together like a Viennese law firm: _Schoenberg, Berg & Webern_.


----------



## flamencosketches

The Spirits of England and France, Vol. 2: Music of the Trouvères. Various composers including *Richart de Semilli*, *Gace Brulé*, *Gontier de Soignies* etc. Christopher Page, Gothic Voices

This new purchase is an amazing CD. I knew nothing of trouvère music before, but these are essentially monophonic old French ballades and chansons of the later Middle Ages. Some of these are incredibly beautiful. One of them really caught me off guard; the anonymous Quant voi la fleur nouvele, which is accompanied by bagpipes.

I would highly recommend this disc to anybody curious about this era of music.


----------



## Bkeske

Playing disc 3 from this set, symphonies 3,5,&1. Lovely recordings by Jos and Anima Eterna Brugge, as usual.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 7
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein

This is somewhat problematical, heavily mannered interpretation, but you cannot say Bernstein doesn't go for the gusto.


----------



## Bkeske

Listening to disc #5; symphonies 7&8. London 1991 release.


----------



## atsizat

Do you call this classical or non classical?

I like it very much and I see it as classical. However you guys may disagree. 100 percent of the time, people disagree with me on the forum.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

1991 German release


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 143999


Gioachino Rossini

La Cenerentola

Orchestra e coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

1993, reissued 2012


----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier ‎- Oeuvre complete for piano

Disc 1

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Aleksandar Madzar

(two piano and four hands repertoire )


----------



## 13hm13

Stenhammar - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 - Tanyel (Romantic Piano Concerto - 49)


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Superb.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 13,-The Isle of the Dead - Symphonic Poem, Op. 29

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev

Russian National Orchestra
Mikhail Pletnev
Recorded: 1999-06
Recording Venue: Great Hall, State Conservatory, Moscow


----------



## rice

Symphony No.3
All three symphonies are masterpieces
Stunningly beautiful music:angel:


----------



## 13hm13

PC1 on ...









Stenhammar - Piano Concerto No. 1 (original version), Symphony No. 3 (fragment) 
Date of recording : May 11 - 12, 1992, Stockholm.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 4
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12/ String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Macbeth

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Macbeth), Elena Souliotis (Lady Macbeth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Banco), Luciano Pavarotti (Macduff), Ricardo Cassinelli (Malcolm), Helen Lawrence (Dama), Raymond Myers (Medico)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Wandsworth School Choir, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## atsizat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith and Bohuslav Martinů - the symphonies part two of two either side of the (sadly essential) grocery run.

Symphony no.4 H305 (1945):
Symphony no.5 H 310 (1946 New York)
Symphony no.6 [_Fantaisies symphoniques_] H343 (1953):










_Sinfonietta_ in E (1949-50):
Symphony: _Die Harmonie der Welt_ (1951):
Symphony in B-flat for concert band (1951):
_Pittsburgh Symphony_ (1958):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was my first recording of the Mahler 2nd and I still like it a lot. Klemperer is usually known for his slow speeds but he's no slouch here, the first movement being urgently ferocious and quite a bit faster than Rattle's award winning CBSO account.

The final movement builds wonderfully to a radiant climax.


----------



## adriesba

Richard Strauss
- _Also sprach Zarathustra_
- _Tod und Verklärung_
- _Till Eulenspiegel_
- _Don Juan_
- _Ein Heldenleben_

Staatskapelle Dresden conducted by Rudolf Kempe










These are excellent performances with very good clear sound. I was particularly excited for _Also sprach Zarathustra_. Though Kempe's performance doesn't take the place of my favorite recording of the piece, it was quite good and brought out certain colors that I hadn't noticed before. While my favorite, the Solti recording, moves me through its overall intensity of emotion, Kempe's recording moves me through its overall gentleness. The rest of the tone poems I listened to were also performed well. I'll likely be coming back soon for _Eine Alpensinfonie_.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Rufinatscha: Symphony No. 3 in C minor

Orchester der Akademie St. Blasius
Karlheinz Siessl
Recorded: November 23-24 and 25, 2012
Recording Venue: Innsbruck, Kaiser Leopold Hall, University of Innsbruck, Austria


----------



## Malx

This morning's early listening:

*Elgar/Payne, Symphony No 3 - Bournemouth SO, Paul Daniel.*

I found it interesting to play this again after years of not giving the disc a spin - I enjoyed it a great deal better than I remember having done so previously. At times I heard little bits that reminded me of RVW, probably Paynes input, but overall an enjoyable result bearing in mind the circumstances of the composition.
Naxos should be commended on the fabulous notes that come with the disc that cover the background to the composition and first performance of the piece.

*Mozart, Symphony No 41 'Jupiter' - London Mozart Players, Jane Glover.*

I have long admired Jane Glover's Mozart Symphony recordings, hearing this again only reinforced that opinion.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Works For Piano Vol. 5

Barry Douglas (piano)

Schubert: Piano Sonata in A Minor, Op. 143, D. 784

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 17 in D major, D850

Liszt: 14 Lieder von Franz Schubert, S. 560 "Schwanengesang" (Excerpts)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: ~ Concert Arias

Lucia Pop

Mozarteum-Orchester Salzberg

Leopold Hager (Conductor)

A Berenice - Sol Nascente / KV 70 (61c) 
Per Pietà, Bell'idol Mio / KV 78 (73b) 
Oh, Temerario Arbace! - Per Quel Paterno Amplesso / KV 79 (73d) 
Basta, Vincesti - Ah, Non Lasciarmi, No / KV 486a (295a) 
Ah, Lo Previdi! - Ah, T'invola - Deh, Non Varcar / KV 272 
Alcandro, Lo Confesso - Non So D'onde Viene / KV 294 
Nehmt Meinem Dank, Ihr Holden Gönner / KV 383 
Chi Sa, Chi Sa, Qual Sia / KV 582


----------



## JAS

I seem to have lost the ability to post an image. Has the editor suddenly changed? (I use Firefox, it that matters.) It appears that I am getting the basic editor, regardless of my settings. Normally, I use the standard editor, but even with the enhanced editor, I just see a very basic box.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Overture Cosi fan tutte
Symphony No.25
Adagio and Fugue K546
Symphony No.29
Symphony No.31


----------



## Rogerx

JAS said:


> I seem to have lost the ability to post an image. Has the editor suddenly changed? (I use Firefox, it that matters.)


Not that I know ...... try again


----------



## JAS

Rogerx said:


> Not that I know ...... try again


Something has definitely changed for me today. I just seem to get what I assume is the most basic editor. Even selecting the switch to WYSIWYG mode button doesn't change anything.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Für Elise and Bagatelles Opp. 33, 119 & 126

Paul Lewis (piano)

Release Date: 10th Jul 2020
Catalogue No: HMM902416
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 71 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
10th July 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2020
Editor's Choice
Instrumental Choice
BBC Music Magazine
October 2020
Instrumental Choice


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Dances of Galanta;Háry János Suite/ Variations on a Hungarian Folksong 'The Peacock'

Laurence Kaptain (cimbalom)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Music for my Medieval Monday :


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Complete incidental music to Egmont, and The Ruins of Athens

Mechthild Gessendorf, Roger Andrews

NY Choral Artists, Orchestra of ST. Luke's - Dennis Russel Davis


----------



## sbmonty

Milhaud: String Quartet No. 1
Fanny Mendelssohn Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144007


*Joseph Haydn*

Missa in Angustiis, "Nelson Mass"
Te Deum

The English Concert and Choir
Trevor Pinnock

1987


----------



## JAS

It is very interesting to hear these pieces played on Beethoven's own piano (which is apparently much improved in performance after a major but sensitive restoration effort). Perhaps it is my imagination, but I can almost hear the additional effort and expertise necessary to overcome the limitations of this particular piano.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Faure's Piano Quintet #1 - Domus +1

Beethoven's 32nd Piano Sonata, Op.111 - S. Richter (Leipzig, 1963)
Incredible.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Alina Ibragimova/Vladimir Jurowski 
Shostakovich is still a stretch for me at times but I'm enjoying this


----------



## Open Lane

Glenn Gould - Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier


----------



## Rogerx

Good Night!- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Balakirev: Berceuse
Chopin: Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
Dessner: Song for Octave
Lachenmann: Wiegenmusik
Liszt: Wiegenlied (Chant du berceau), S198


----------



## Vasks

*Sullivan - Overture di ballo (Faris/Nimbus)
Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #5 (Donohoe/Hyperion)*


----------



## eljr

Johannes Ockeghem - Masses Volume 2

Beauty Farm

Release Date: 15th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: FB1909373
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 1 hour 53 minutes

CD I


----------



## Chilham

Gluck:Orfeo ed Euridice

Diego Fasolis - Barocchisti

Philippe Jaroussky, Amanda Forsythe, Swiss Radio Choir


----------



## ELbowe

*Buxtehude : Membra Jesu Nostri
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki 
BIS ‎CD 1998*








*M.A. Charpentier - Les Arts Florissants - William Christie ‎- Pastorale
Label:
Harmonia Mundi France ‎CD *


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144012


*Edvard Grieg*

Peer Gynt

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi, conductor

2006


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Julia Fischer is one of my favorite violinistas.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*


----------



## Malx

Back into the Martinon box for some Poulenc this afternoon:

Concerto for organ, strings & timpani - Marie-Claire Alain (organ)
Concert champetre for harpsichord & orchestra - Robert Veyron-Lacroix (harpsichord).


----------



## Open Lane

Beethoven piano sonata no24. Up next: Chalres Wuorinen - Symphony no8


----------



## Joachim Raff

Berlioz: Grande Symphonie funèbre et triomphale, Op. 15

Laurent Madeuf (trombone)
Musique de la Garde Republicaine, Musique des Gardiens de la Paix, La
Philippe Ferro


----------



## ELbowe

*A little outside the box........A week does not pass without playing something from one of CDs that are part this amazing DVD collection or watching some of the DVDs (3). I lucked out when I found this set on Presto site on sale some time back. The videos (not BluRay- I can only wish!!) are truly outstanding both visually and aurally and the two CDs sample each organ visited in the video with excellent examples from first class organists (Latry, Brooks, Griveau, Roth, etc). I know organ music is an acquired taste and I was infected while in short-pants spending too many hours with the choir in the organ loft. This is an amazing collection!! 
Aristide Cavaillé-Coll (1811 - 1899) built five-hundred revolutionary organs in France in the Nineteenth Century that inspired composers such as Franck and Widor to write the most famous and popular organ music ever composed. Filmed throughout France over nine months between 2011 and 2012, this magnificent boxed-set sums up Cavaillé-Coll's extraordinary life and career. This is the biggest ever crowd-funded classical music documentary, made with £80,000 raised by 1000 contributions ranging in size from £20 to £10,000. 3xDVD; 2xCD A full-colour 80-page booklet*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144015


*Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky*

Serenade for Strings in C major, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence in D minor, op. 70

Vienna Chamber Orchestra
Philippe Entremont, conductor

1991


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: Quintet for Clarinet and Strings in A major, K. 581; Trio in E-flat for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, K. 498 "Kegelstadt"
Wolfgang Meyer, basset clarinet 
Patrick Cohen, piano
Quatour Mosaïques

Simply wonderful!


----------



## Bourdon

*The Art of Courtly Love*

CD1


----------



## eljr

Voices from Ancient Abbeys: Plainchant & Polyphony

Ensemble Organum and Marcel Pérès, Deller Consort and Alfred Deller, Paul Hillier and Theatre of Voices, Anonymous 4

Release Date: 4th Nov 2016
Catalogue No: HMX290854849
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 2 hours 18 minutes

CD I


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144017


*Richard Strauss*

An Alpine Symphony

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

1981


----------



## Knorf

*Bohuslav Martinů*: Serenades
Prague Chamber Orchestra, Oldřich Viček


----------



## elgar's ghost

Granville Bantock - road-testing two new discs tonight.

_The Wilderness and the Solitary Place_ for soprano and orchestra, from _Christus, a Festival Symphony in Five Parts_ for solo voices, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _Book of Isiah_] (late 1890s - 1900):
_Pierrot of the Minute_, comedy overture after Ernest Dowson (1908):
_Overture to a Greek Tragedy_, after Sophocles' _Oedipus at Colonus_ (1911):
_The Second Day_ (complete), _The Third Day_ (excerpts) and _The Fifth Day_ (duet) for soprano, tenor, baritone and orchestra, from _The Song of Songs_ for soloists, double mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _Song of Solomon_] (1912-26):










_Helena: orchestral variations on the theme HFB_ (1899):
_Tone Poem no.2: Dante and Beatrice_ (1901 rev. 1910):
_The Cyprian Goddess_ [Symphony No. 3] (1938-39):


----------



## Granate

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.3 (1889 Version) & Symphony No.4 (1886 Version)
Staatskapelle Dresden, Eugen Jochum
Warner Classics, 2020 (2000 Remasters)










Gustav Mahler: Symphonies No.1, No.2 "Resurrection", No.4 & No.5
Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli
Das Lied Von der Erde
Staatskapelle Dresden, Keith Lewis, Iris Vermillion, Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon, 2010

Probably the two weakest performances of the Bruckner cycle, especially the butchered 3rd alongside an edition I like less as time passes. Noisy. The earlier No.4 is nicely performed, well-conducted without strange dynamisms but keeping an extraordinary balance in a moderately fast pace.

As for Mahler, I started today with the CD edition of the Sinopoli cycle in London. Interesting to know that most performances were recorded in All Saints Church in London, others like the No.4 in Watford Town Hall. None in the Royal Festival Hall.

My main reason to buy the cycle was the cheap price to get the performances of No.3 and No.7, which I will play later tomorrow. The performances above were idiosincratic, but not too attractive besides the sound quality (still not as deep as 21st century technology).


----------



## Faramundo

What stubbornly true statement about Life could beat that on a rainy windy morning ?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

New (2020) 14-cd set, roughly 1938-67, on Decca:

The Legacy Of Charles Munch


----------



## Bourdon

*Machaut*

Les Motets

CD1


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> *W. A. Mozart*: Quintet for Clarinet and Strings in A major, K. 581; Trio in E-flat for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, K. 498 "Kegelstadt"
> Wolfgang Meyer, basset clarinet
> Patrick Cohen, piano
> Quatour Mosaïques
> 
> *Simply wonderful!*


Agreed, I grabbed my copy down from the shelf and played the Trio - the Quintet will grace another day.


----------



## atsizat

Unused Theme of Ennio Morricone


----------



## Malx

Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Berlin PO, Harnoncourt.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Flute & Orchestra. Roswitha Staege, Hans Zender, RSO Saarbrücken

I bought this over the spring from JPC but never opened it, so this is a first listen. This may actually be my first experience with any Feldman orchestral work, though I've listened to a great deal of his chamber music by now. So far, I really like it! It's quiet, even tranquil, calling to mind the calmer bits of Anton Webern's 6 Pieces op.6 only stretched out times infinity. The result evokes very vivid imagery, for me at least. Picture a Beckett play in a blackbox, only the actors are tiny deerlike creatures made out of pure light, and the plot is much more abstract (no dialogue). Somehow it works. Fascinating mid-'70s Feldman. I believe this recording is from the same team that premièred the work. I believe it's a reissued radio recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144022


*Johannes Brahms*

Sonata No. 1 in F minor, op. 120 no. 1
Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, op. 120 no. 2
Trio in A minor, op. 114

Martin Fröst, clarinet
Roland Pöntinen, piano
Torleif Thedéen, cello

2005


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Cello Concerto No. 2, Op. 126
Mischa Maisky
London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas

I don't know why I listen to this so infrequently! Such a fantastic piece.


----------



## Bkeske

This really is a beautifully recorded set. As for the performances? well, it's Chailly and the RCO. For an orchestration lover as I, no complaints.

Playing 3&4. The 3rd is incredibly powerful, in true Chailly form.


----------



## ELbowe

*Where has this been all my life!!!!
Leoš Janáček: String Quartets No. 1 & 2
Panocha Quartet 
Supraphon ‎- 2007 … Download*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Steve Reich*: Music for 18 Musicians. Steve Reich & Musicians

Happy belated to the composer (October 3, 1936). My high esteem for Reich rests almost solely on this one work; I need to check out more of his stuff.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble in choral music by Francis Poulenc:


----------



## Knorf

*Harrison Birtwistle*: _Antiphonies for Piano and Orchestra_*, _Nomos_, _An Imaginary Landscape_
Joanna McGregor, Radio Filharmonisch Orkest, Michael Gielen*
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Paul Daniel

Austere yet stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with five by Leonard Bernstein during the DG years.

1. *Mahler*: _Symphony #7_ "Song of the Night", beginning (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra)
2. Mahler: Symphony #7 "Song of the Night", conclusion
3. *Bernstein*: _Candide_, beginning (Leonard Bernstein/London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/Jerry Hadley as "Candide", June Anderson as "Cunegonde", Adolph Green as "Dr. Panglose"/"Martin", Chtista Ludwig as "Old Lady", Nicolai Gedda as "The Governor"/"Vanderdendur"/"Ragotski", etc.)
4. Bernstein: Candide, conclusion
5. *Ives*: _Symphony #2_; _The Gong on the Hook and Ladder_ or _Fireman's Parade on Main Street_; _Tone Roads #1_; _Hymn: Largo Cantabile_; _Halloween_; _Central Park in the Dark_; _The Unanswered Question_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra)

We start with a very contemplative reading of Mahler's _7th_ or _Song of the Night_. Bernstein savors each morsel of Mahler's goodness that makes for, maybe, my favorite recording of this piece. Next up, one of my infrequent opera journeys and Bernstein's own "definitive" version of _Candide_; somewhat hard to follow the story line but full of some great tunes, starting with the riveting and athletic _Overture_ and ending with the lovely and powerful _Make Our Garden Grow_. We end with Charles Ives and another intense reading where Bernstein pours his heart and soul into every note. Ives and Bernstein: two American originals, born and bred in New England, each with grand visions.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Bkeske

Took the dust cover off the turntable....this, from I believe the mid-late 60's as a reissue of the original 1962 release.


----------



## Georgegreece

Some Bruckner before leaving for work 







Symphony N0.5
Valery Gergiev
MUNCHNER PHILHARMONIKER


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit

Alexandre Tharaud, Jean Delescluse, Bénabar, Juliette/Guillaume Gallienne, Frank Braley, Natalie Dessay & Madeleine Peyroux

Brown, N H: Doll Dance
Donaldson, Wa: Yes Sir, That's My Baby
Doucet: Chopinata
Doucet: Hungaria (after Liszt)
Doucet: Isoldina
Gershwin: Do It Again
Gershwin: The Man I Love
Gershwin: Why do I love you?
Handy: St Louis Blues
Kalman: Ein kleiner slowfox mit Mary (from Die Herzogin von Chicago)
Milano: Covanquinho
Milhaud: Caramel Mou, Op. 68
Milhaud: Le Tango des Fratellini
Porter, C: Let's Do It! (Let's Fall In Love)
Ravel: Five o'clock - Fox-Trot (from L'Enfant et les sortilèges)
Segnitz: Poppy Cock
Wiener: Blues
Wiener: Blues chanté
Wiener: Clement's Charleston
Wiener: Georgian Blues
Wiener: Haarlem


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 131/Nonet in F major, Op. 31/

Leipziger Kammerorchester, Leipziger Streichquartett, Ensemble Villa Musica, Sebastian Weigle


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Sonatas for Violin and Piano opp. 29 & 36a

Ingolf Turban (violin), Ilja Scheps (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Complete Violin Concertos Nos. 1-5

James Ehnes (violin)

Mozart Anniversary Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various songs and non-orchestral choral works for most of today.

_Souda, souda, sinisorsa_ [_Swim, Swim, Duck_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: August Valdemar Forsman-Koskimies] (1899):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.36 [Texts: Ernst Josephson/Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Gustaf Fröding/Josef Julius Wecksell] (1899-1900):
_Five Songs_ for voice and piano op.37 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Zacharias Topelius/Tor Hedberg/Josef Julius Wecksell] (1900-02):
_Seven Songs_ for voice and piano op.17 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Karl August Tavaststjerna/Oscar Ivar Levertin/August Valdemar Forsman-Koskimies/Ilmari Calamnius a.k.a. Ilmari Kianto] (1891-1904):
_Les trois soeurs aveurgles_ [_The Three Blind Sisters_] - song from the incidental music for the play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ op.46, arr. for voice and piano [Text: Maurice Maeterlinck] (orig. 1905 - arr. ????):
_Arioso_ - song for voice and piano op.3 [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1911):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.88 [Texts: Franz Michael Franzen/Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1917):
_Narciss_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Bertel Gripenberg] (1918):










_Sangen om korsspindeln_ [_The Fool's Song of the Spider_] - song from the incidental music for the play _Kuningas Kristian II_ op.27, arr. for voice and piano [Text: Adolf Paul] (orig. 1898 - arr. ????):
_Five Christmas Songs_ for voice and piano op.1 [Texts: Zachris Topelius/Vilkku Joukahainen] (1895-1909 - two songs rev. 1913):
_Hymn to Thaïs_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Arthur Hjalmar Travers-Borgström] (1909):
_Eight Songs_ for voice and piano op.57 [Texts: Ernst Josephson] (1909):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.72 - first two songs lost [Texts: Larin-Kyösti a.k.a. Karl Gustaf Larson/Martin Greif/Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (c. 1907 and 1915):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.86 [Texts: Karl August Tavaststjerna/Erik Axel Karlfeldt/Carl Johan Gustav Snoilsky/Mikael Lybeck] (1916-17):
_Små flickorna_ [_Little Girls_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Hjalmar Procopé] (1920):










_En visa_ [_A Song_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: 'Baeckman'] (1888):
_Serenade_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Erik Johan Stagnelius] (1888):
_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - song for voice and piano, first setting [Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1889):
_Likhet_ [_Alikeness_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1890):
_Seven Songs_ for voice and piano op.13 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1890-91):
_Six Songs on German Texts_ for voice and piano op.50 [Texts: Arthur Fitger/Emil Weiss/Margarete Susman/Richard Dehmel/Anna Ritter] (1906):
_Den judiska flickans sång_ _The Jewish Girl's Song_ from the incidental music for the play _Belshazzar's Feast_ WoO, arr. for voice and piano [Text: Hjalmar Procopé] (orig. 1906 - arr. ????):
_Tanken_ [_Thought_] - song for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO, arr. for vocal duo and piano WoO [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (orig. 1888 - arr. 1915):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.90 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1917):










_Rakastava_ [_The Beloved_] - cycle of four songs for unaccompanied male choir op.14 [Text: from the Finnish folk poetry collection _Kanteletar_] (1894):
_Hymnus_ - song for unaccompanied male choir op.21 [Text: Fridolf Gustafsson] (1896):
_Kuutamolla_ [_In The Moonlight_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Aino Suonio] (1898):
_Six Songs_ for unaccompanied male choir op.18 [Texts: _Kanteletar_/_Kalevala_/Aleksis Kivi] (1893-1901):
_Veljeni vierailla mailla_ [_My Brothers Far Away_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Juhani Aho] (1904):
_Isänmaalle_ [_To the Fatherland_] - song for unaccompanied mixed choir - arr. for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Paavo Cajander] (orig. 1900 - arr. 1908):
_Five Songs_ for unaccompanied male choir op.84 [Texts: Gustav Fröding/Bertel Gripenberg/Jonathan Reuter] (1914-17):
_Jääkärimarssi_ [_Jäger March_] - song for male choir and piano op.91a, arr. for male choir and brass band by Arvo Kuikka [Text: Heikki Nurmio] (orig. 1917 - arr. ????):
_Fridolins dårskap_ [_Fridolin's Madness_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Erik Axel Karlfeldt] (1917):
_Jone havsfärd_ [_Jonah's Sea Journey_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Gustaf Fröding] (1918):
_Ute hörs stormen_ [Out There a Storm] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Gösta Schybergson] (1918):
_Brusande rusar en våg_ [_Roaring a Wave Rushes_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Gösta Schybergson] (1918):
_Likhet_ [_Alikeness_] - song for voice and piano, arr. for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (orig. 1890 - arr. 1922):
_Two Songs_ for unaccompanied male choir op.108 [Texts: Larin Kyösti] (1925):
_Finlandia-hymni_ - originally _Finlandia_ for orchestra op.26, arr. for unaccompanied male choir op.26bis [Text: Veikko Antero Koskenniemi] (orig. 1899-1900 - arr. 1941):


----------



## Guest002

Enjoying John Foulds' _Dynamic Triptych_ (a piano concerto), performed by Howard Shelley, with Vernon Handley conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. The "sliding chromaticism" of the second movement is particularly good fun!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Philip Glass*: Glassworks. Philip Glass Ensemble

First listen. Somehow Glass makes these instruments sound unreal, like electronic sounds. The whole thing seems to be quite compressed. I like it. I'll be seeking out more Glass.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Piano Quintet in A major, Op. 81/ Quintets Op. 81 & 97

Stephen Kovacevich Piano Cello - Peter SteinerViola - Kunio TsuchiyaViolin - Alfred Malecek, Ferdinand Mezger

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 4
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis

Grieg & Schumann: Piano Concertos

Stephen Kovacevich (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.21 in C major, op.53, the "Waldstein". Wilhelm Kempff

Great performance of one of Beethoven's greatest sonatas. I enjoy what Kempff does every time, even if I don't always agree with it (as in the 3rd movement here, which I find too slow).


----------



## Georgegreece

It's Bruckner back2back. 
Symphony No. 7 in E major WAB 107
Valery Gergiev, Münchner Philharmoniker
2019, Sankt Florian, Stift Sankt Florian


----------



## Guest002

More John Foulds. This time his massive 'World Requiem', conceived as 'a tribute to the memory of the Dead [in World War 1] and a message of consolation to the bereaved of all countries'. This live performance from November 11th 2007 is conducted by Leon Botstein and performed by a cast of thousands, including at least 4 different choirs!

The opening movement is certainly serenely beautiful. Can't think why I've put off listening to this before now: it's been sat on my hard disk for months!


----------



## Rogerx

Godowsky: Studies (22) on Chopin's Etudes, for the left hand alone

Ivan Ilic (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Choral Fantasy


----------



## Rogerx

Ries & Beethoven: Clarinet Trios

Jurgen Demmler (clarinet), Peter Grabinger (piano), Markus Tillier (cello)


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Symphony No. 7

Daniel Barenboim (piano/conductor), Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

West-Eastern Divan Orchestra

Release Date: 20th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: 4838242
Label: DG
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## sbmonty

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B-Flat Major, Op. 52, MWV A 18 - "Hymn Of Praise"

Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), Elizabeth Connell (soprano), Karita Mattila (soprano), John Alley (chorus master)
London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus
Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1985-02-06
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London

I've always avoided this work. Enjoying what I've heard so far though.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Schubert's Piano Trio #2 - Beaux Arts Trio

Sibelius 5th Symphony - Karajan/BPO


----------



## eljr

Here We Are

Héloïse Werner (soprano)

The Hermes Experiment

Release Date: 31st Jul 2020
Catalogue No: DCD34244
Label: Delphian
Length: 77 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
July 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Concerti Grossi, Op. 1 Nos. 7-12

Capella Istropolitana, Jaroslav Krecek


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144041


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Missa Solemnis

Charlotte Margiono, soprano
Catherine Robbin, mezzo-soprano
William Kendall, tenor
Alastair Miles, bass

The Monteverdi Choir
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner, director

1990


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Francesca da Rimini*

It's hard to believe, but I've never got around to hearing this until now, so I can't comment much on the piece or on the recording other than it sounds like Disneyland in a windstorm.


----------



## Malx

Orff, Carmina Burana - LSO, Previn.
As I am giving a number of works I generally disregard another chance I decided to give the Orff piece an airing - unfortunately I suspect it will a long time before it gets another spin.

Mozart, Clarinet Quintet - Wolfgang Meyer (basset clarinet), Quatuor Mosaiques.
Wonderful.


----------



## Georgegreece

Dmitri Shostakovich
Symphony No. 5 in D minor op. 47
Mariss Jansons, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
2014, München, Philharmonie im Gasteig


----------



## eljr

Dvořák: Cello Concerto

Kian Soltani (cello), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim

Release Date: 7th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: 4836090
Label: DG
Length: 62 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
August 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
October 2020
Concerto Choice


----------



## Vasks

*Silcher - Overture in E-flat (Lajovic/Carus)
Meyerbeer - Incidental Music for "Struensee" (Jurowski/cpo)*


----------



## Open Lane

Murray Perahia- The Award Collection. About a third of the way through now. Good lord, so far, this is one of the best sets i've ever purchased. I'm thrilled to own it. AMAZING.


----------



## ELbowe

*And continuing on the organ theme.....
Orgue & Plain-chant
Anne Froidebise playing on the le Picard-Organ in the ancient Cathedral Saint-Lambert, Liège, Belgium.
Label Koch Schwann (Series: Musique En Wallonie) CD Belgium 1994*


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Firebird & Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko.


----------



## eljr

Max Richter - Voices

Max Richter

Release Date: 31st Jul 2020
Catalogue No: 0898651
Label: Decca
Length: 1 hour 47 minutes

CD II


----------



## Bourdon

*The Art of Courtly Love*

CD2


----------



## Georgegreece

Johannes Brahms
Symphony No. 3 & 4
Richard Tognetti, Australian Chamber Orchestra
2015, Melbourne, Hamer Hall


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Socrate
*

This is my personal favorite recording of Socrate. Satie's orchestration is such that in the wrong hands it can sound like a circus band. It is supposed to be unobtrusive and surround the words like a halo. This recording gets it right.


----------



## Malx

From a newly arrived box:

Dvorak, Symphonies Nos 1 & 4 - Berlin PO, Kubelik.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartet Op. 76 No. 1*


----------



## Dimace

I consider *Bizet's C M Symphony* as one of the most perfect examples of classical and romantic symphony conjunction. I admit that Munch's recording remains the reference in classical discography, but I like also a lot (certainly among the 5 best performances) *Krivine's recording with the National Orc. of Lyon.* One more plus of this CD is the superb ''Japan'' origin sound. (Denon, Japan 1XCD. Includes The Arlesienne Suites 1&2) Very nice CD.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Violin Concerto*

This is a nice recording. The violin is set farther back from the microphones than I would like, but the orchestra is very present. Still, it doesn't knock Nathan Milstein off my favorite list.


----------



## Tristan

*Ives *- Symphony No. 2









What an excellent symphony. It's taken me too long to discover Ives. I loved that final movement with its use of American folk music, but that last chord floored me. Seems like Ives was giving his critics the middle finger!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/919PZig5ZYL._SY450_.jpg
This is fantastic! I'm a little confused to new lay-out...no way to post the picture I wanted.
Music by Francesco Cavalli sung by Mariana Flores here!


----------



## eljr

Outi Tarkiainen: The Earth, Spring's Daughter & Saivo

Virpi Räisänen (mezzo-soprano), Jukka Perko (soprano saxophone), Lapland Chamber Orchestra, John Storgårds

Release Date: 7th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: ODE13532
Label: Ondine
Length: 77 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
August 2020


----------



## eljr

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/919PZig5ZYL._SY450_.jpg
> This is fantastic! I'm a little confused to new lay-out...no way to post the picture I wanted.
> Music by Francesco Cavalli sung by Mariana Flores here!


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50
Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Michael Schønwandt










*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy*: String Quartets No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 44 No. 3 & No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80
(Note the cover art misprint.)










*Béla Bartók*: String Quartets Nos. 4 & 6
Hungarian String Quartet










*Carl Nielsen*: String Quartets No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 14 & No. 4 in F major, Op. 44
Oslo String Quartet


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


>


Christine has studied in Berlin and for many years (or some) had worked also in Potsdam as teacher in many conservatories. After she went to Leipzig, where she had some difficulties (not with music...) She is Bach specialist, but also can do with Beethoven. She can play also the cembalo (I believe this is her specialty) Happy to know that she made a recording and I will look to buy this one. (her husband isn't a musician... I believe I have met him somewhere some years before. He helped her a lot.)


----------



## Itullian

Dimace said:


> Christine has studied in Berlin and for many years (or some) had worked also in Potsdam as teacher in many conservatories. After she went to Leipzig, where she had some difficulties (not with music...) She is Bach specialist, but also can do with Beethoven. She can play also the cembalo (I believe this is her specialty) Happy to know that she made a recording and I will look to buy this one. (her husband isn't a musician... I believe I have met him somewhere some years before. He helped her a lot.)


She also has a recording of The Well Tempered Clavier and Haydn keyboard sonatas. All are excellent.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144055


*George Frideric Handel*

Semele

Early Opera Company
Christian Curnyn

2007


----------



## Merl

I love this disc.


----------



## Knorf

*Olivier Messiaen*: _Éclairs sur l'Au-Delà..._
Orchestre de l'Opéra Bastille, Myung-Whun Chung

This week's selection for the 1980-2000 listening thread. This is a piece that has grown in my estimation.


----------



## Malx

Schubert, Sonata for Arpeggione and Piano - Anne Gastinel (cello), Claire Desert (piano).

A super recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4
*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Max Richter - Voices

Max Richter

Release Date: 31st Jul 2020
Catalogue No: 0898651
Label: Decca
Length: 1 hour 47 minutes

CD I


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Sinopoli.

Second new box to arrive today - at Amazon De price I couldn't resist adding another box of Mahler Symphonies I really don't need. If any justification is required - apparently Donald Trump reckons a daily dose of new Mahler recordings will help ward off Covid 










No offence intended to any of our US posters - just a bit of fun.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASIAS
_Pour Violes_
*Henry Purcell*
Les Voix Humaines - viol ensemble
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Granate

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.5
Staatskapelle Dresden, Eugen Jochum
Warner Classics, 2020 (2000 Remasters)










Gustav Mahler: Symphonies No.3, No.6, No.7, No.8, No.9, Adagio from No.10
Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli
Deutsche Grammophon, 2010

Great listening day along really well-recorded and performed Mahler symphonies by Sinopoli. These make the set much more attractive than I first thought. But I wouldn't still put No.7 and No.3 as recommended choices. However, I remembered correctly and the No.3 was the best recording of the whole set, one of the last to be recorded. I had a much better experience with the No.8 performance (it challenges the Abbado Berlin pretty well). In the end, despite the track partition, the No.9 was a stunning sound document. I can't say the same about the sluggish Adagio from No.10.

Ending the day with surely the best stereo recording of Bruckner's No.5 that I own on CD. The Staatskapelle Dresden plays ardently and is really well caught in the microphones, despite the noisy brass. The conducting is indescribably magnificient. It's not made to leave you in awe, and it's not a rival to the Concertgebouw 1986 final performance. It's straight to the point. It develops the language clearly with an eloquent and powerful orchestra. I can't find anything wrong in Jochum's take of the Adagio. The string section of the orchestra floors me. It's so accurate it's great.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with 5 by Herbert von Karajan with the Berlin Philharmonic, DG recordings:

1. *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Scheherazade_; *[Borodin*: _Dance of the Polovtsian Maidens_ and _Polovtsian Dances_ from _Prince Igor_
2. *Debussy*: _La Mer_; *Mussorgsky/Ravel*: _Pictures at an Exhibition_; _Ravel_: _Bolero_
3. *Stravinsky*: _Rite of Spring_; _Apollo_
4. *Bartok*: _Concerto for Orchestra_; _Music for Strings_, _Percussion, and Celesta_
5.* Vivaldi*: _The Four Sesons_; *Albonini*: _Adagio_;* Corelli*: _Christmas Concerto_

(w/Michel Schwalbe, solo violin, on _Scheherazade_ and _The Four Seasons_)

Despite Karajan's reputation as a conductor who was too pristine and polished to handle much outside the Germanic repertoire, the above selections demonstrate the Karajan and his Berliners could swing. In this regard, Ravel's _Bolero_ and the two by Bartok are especially vibrant. While you'd think that Karajan's heavy hand would weigh down the light airy flavor of Debussy's _La Mer_, Karajan's approach somehow works. The war-horse delights by members of Russia's Mighty Five; Rimsky's _Scheherazade_, Borodin's _Polovtsian_ fare, and Mussorgsky's _Pictures_ (orchestrated by Ravel) are brought to life in full color and with full spectacle. While Stravinsky's _Apollo_ left my mind wandering, Karajan's take on Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_ was also not bad; and while Karajan's _Rite_ doesn't quite capture the sense of mystery as, say, Monteux, or Stravinsky himself; Karajan does manage to at least put on a good show that never runs out of steam. We end with Vivaldi, Albonini, and Corelli; and one of the very few times that Karajan ventured into the territory of the Italian Baroque. Here again the titanic (and Teutonic) forces of the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra do not take the life out of the music (even if it is about as un-HIP as un-HIP can get), and the _Four Seasons_ comes off particularly crisp with in-house violinist, Michel Schwalbe, taking center stage.


----------



## Alfacharger

Piano and Cello Concertos by Miklos Rozsa. Very Bartokian!


----------



## 13hm13

Sy. 3 on ....

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Conductor: Leonard Bernstein
Felix Mendelssohn
Symphonies No. 3 "Scottish" & No. 4 "Italian"
Deutsche Grammophon, Catalog number : 439 980-2


----------



## 13hm13

Sy. 1, on ...









Mendelssohn -- The Complete Symphonies -- Christoph von Dohnanyi


----------



## bharbeke

*Hummel: Piano Sonata No. 6*
Ian Hobson

The third time was the charm on this sonata. It came on the radio on Sunday night, and I was very impressed by it.


----------



## atsizat

Ennio Morricone from the year of 1964


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Weinberg: String Quartets 4 & 16. Quartour Danel. A bit repetitive but interesting. Very well performed by Quatuor Danel.










Weinberg: Chamber Symphonies 1 & 3. East-West Chamber Orchestra. Rostislav Krimer. Accessible and engaging. Well performed too.










Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76. Doric String Quartet. Exceptional.










Mozart: Prussian Quartets. Quartetto Italiano. Perfection.










Schubert: Piano trio No. 1. Yefim Bronfmann, Gautier Capuçon, Renaud Capuçon. Wonderful you can tell they had a lot of fun performing this.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Krzysztof Meyer*: String Quartet No.5. Wieniawski String Quartet

First listen to this work and composer. So far so good. It begins with a very lengthy cello solo and the whole work seems to have a concertante feel, focusing on the cello. I'm reminded most of Bartók and possibly Lutoslawski. Meyer is seen as something of a quartet specialist. Potentially an exciting discovery.


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in premiere recordings of six of his choral works:








*Stabat Mater
Let Fall the Windows of Mine Eyes
Between Eternity and Time
Beata Es, Virgo Maria
Lux Benigna
Ave*

edit: This disc is relevant for me as it has the premier recordings of these six works. Several have not been recorded again to my knowledge. Mealor's "Stabat Mater" is the primary piece on this disc. If you're curious to give it a listen, I must recommend Nigel Short's recording with Tenebrae and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra on the disc "A Tender Light" as a superior performance and recording.


----------



## Bkeske

Max Goberman Conducts Corelli - Twelve Concerti Grossi. The Vienna Sinfonietta. 3 LP box set. Odyssey 1967


----------



## 13hm13

Rach, PC2 (1956 stereo version) on:


----------



## Joe B

Sticking with Paul Mealor and Con Anima Chamber Choir in his song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## Caroline

This is too wonderful not to pass on....

Bob Levin, famed Mozart scholar and Harvard musicologist, performing Mozart's Piano Concert No. 15 with Christopher Hogwood at Symphony Hall/Boston, MA. According to the notes of another listener, the fortepiano is one of Mozart's one. What I find skeptical about that last bit is _why_ a priceless instrument traveled from Salzburg to Boston.

Sound very good - but the video is abysmal.






Earlier listening: Furtwaenger's performance of Beethoven's Ninth (1953). Fabulous sound - kudos and thanks to ReSoundworks. Highly recommended.

Irmgard Seefried, soprano
Rosette Anday, alto
Anton Dermota, tenor
Paul Schöffler, bass
Wiener Singakademie
Wiener Philharmoniker - Wilhelm Furtwängler, conductor.
Recorded live at the Musikverein, Vienna, May 31 1953


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos 20-21

Geza Anda (piano and director)

Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums


----------



## Bkeske

3 LP box set. Very very nice. Not sure when this was released. Netherlands pressing.


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday: Oct 7th 1955 Yo-Yo Ma*









Bach Trios

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Chris Thile (mandolin), Edgar Meyer (double bass)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

The Tudor Queens

Diana Damrau (soprano), Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

Donizetti: Anna Bolena, Act 2

Donizetti: Maria Stuarda, Act 3

Donizetti: Roberto Devereux, Act 3

Diana Damrau (soprano), Saverio Fiore (tenor), Irida Dragoti (mezzo-soprano), Andrii Ganchuk (baritone)
Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale Di Santa Cecilia, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia
Antonio Pappano


----------



## Georgegreece

Good Morning!







Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
Symphony in F major Wq 175 (H 650) "Berlin Symphony No. 2"
Bernhard Forck, Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
2018, Berlin, Teldex Studio

Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 1 in C major op. 21
Bernhard Forck, Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
2018, Berlin, Teldex Studio

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
Symphony in G major Wq 183/4 (H 666)
Bernhard Forck, Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
2018, Berlin, Teldex Studio

Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 2 in D major op. 36
Bernhard Forck, Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
2018, Berlin, Teldex Studio


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Variations In C, Op.120 On A Waltz By Anton Diabelli

Stephen Kovacevich


----------



## Rogerx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Satie, Socrate
> *
> 
> This is my personal favorite recording of Socrate. Satie's orchestration is such that in the wrong hands it can sound like a circus band. It is supposed to be unobtrusive and surround the words like a halo. This recording gets it right.


Very good suggestion, will spin it later.


----------



## Granate

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.1 _(Live in Tokyo)_
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester, Gary Bertini
Warner Classics, 2005










Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.10 - Adagio
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester, Gary Bertini
Warner Classics, 2005


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Le Siège de Corinthe, 'Assedio di Corinto'

Beverly Sills (Pamira), Shirley Verrett (Néoclès), Justino Díaz (Maometto), Harry Theyard (Cléomène), Gwynne Howell (Hiéros (Jero)), Robert Lloyd (Omar), Delia Wallis (Ismène), Gaetano Scano (Adastro)
London Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Schippers


----------



## Georgegreece

Listening for the first time ,just to take a poll.







Sir Arnold Bax
Symphony No. 2 in E Minor and C Major GP 276 (1926)
Bryden Thomson, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Malcolm Hicks (Organ)
1986, Tooting, All Saint's Church, Tooting








Edmund Rubbra
Symphony No. 4 op. 53 (1941)
Richard Hickox, BBC National Orchestra of Wales
November 1993, Swansea, Brangwyn Hall

Bax's 1st movement is GREAT!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A superb live performance of *Così fan tutte* from La Scala in 1956.


----------



## Marinera

Richard Strauss - Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 8; Symphonia Domestica, Op. 53. Rudolf Kempe, Staatskapelle Dresden, Ulf Hoelscher (violin). Disk 7


----------



## flamencosketches

*Elliott Carter*: String Quartet No.4. Juilliard String Quartet

Excellent. The slow movement is piercing and quite beautiful. I'm thinking I prefer these Juilliard recordings over the Pacifica on Naxos that I also have, for most of these quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Georgegreece

This is gonna take me a while.

Mahler: Complete Symphonies







Sir Simon Rattle, 
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## adriesba

Malx said:


> Orff, Carmina Burana - LSO, Previn.
> As I am giving a number of works I generally disregard another chance I decided to give the Orff piece an airing - unfortunately I suspect it will a long time before it gets another spin. Then maybe Eichhorn.


You should try a different recording. I don't find the Previn one particularly interesting. I'd go with Jochum, Michael Tilson Thomas, or Welser-Möst.


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> You should try a different recording. I don't find the Previn one particularly interesting. I'd go with Jochum, Michael Tilson Thomas, or Welser-Möst.


You forget the unforgettable one with Popp under Kurt Eichhorn and the spectacular recorded one by Christian Thielemann.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3; Morceaux de Fantaisie

Shura Cherkassky (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded: 1994-11-14
Recording Venue: The Colosseum, Watford
Yuri Temirkanov.


----------



## eljr

Telemann: Concerti da Camera Vol. 2

Camerata Köln

Release Date: 31st Jul 2020
Catalogue No: 5553212


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV 1007-1012_
[Rec. 2007]







Cello: Jean-Guihen Queyras


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Cello Concerto & Britten: Symphony for Cello & Orchestra

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, David Zinman


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 5 'Emperor' - Pollini, Berlin PO, Abbado.


----------



## sbmonty

Rachmaninoff: Elegiac Trios


----------



## Itullian




----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> You forget the unforgettable one with Popp under Kurt Eichhorn and the spectacular recorded one by Christian Thielemann.


Was going to mention Eichhorn but figured three was enough for now.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144080


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Arias

Cecilia Bartoli, mezzo-soprano
Arnold Schoenberg Choir
Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, conductor

1999


----------



## Granate

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 "Resurrection"
Südfunk-Chor Stuttgart, Kölner Rundfunkchor, Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester, Krisztina Laki, Florence Quivar, Gary Bertini
Warner Classics, 2005










Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.3
Knabenchor des Collegium Josephinum Bonn, Frauenchor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Frauenchor des Westdeutschen Rundfunks
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester, Gwendolyn Killerbrew, Gary Bertini

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.4
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester, Lucia Popp, Gary Bertini
Warner Classics, 2005


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Complete Works For Piano Trio

Van Baerle Trio

Release Date: 2nd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: CC72847
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 79 minutes

CD I


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Jean Sibelius - various works with orchestra etc. part one for this afternoon.

_Kullervo_ - symphonic suite for soprano, baritone, male choir and orchestra op.7 [Text: Finnish legend from _Kalevala_] (1891-92):








***

(*** Performers on this disc: Eeva-Lilsa Saarinen (ms.), Jorma Hynninen (bar.), State Academic Male Choir of the Estonian S.S.R., Helsinki University Male Choir and the Helsinki PO conducted by Paavo Berglund)

_Karelia: Scenic Music for a Festival and Lottery in Aid of Education in the Province of Viipuri_ for two male folk singers, baritone and orchestra WoO, partly reconstructed by Kalevi Aho in 1997 [Texts: Finnish legend from _Kalevala/Swedish folk text_ (1893):










_Karelia Suite_ op.11 - three pieces for orchestra, arr. from _Karelia: Scenic Music for a Festival and Lottery in Aid of Education in the Province of Viipuri_ WoO (1893):










_En Saga_ [_A Fairy Tale_] - tone poem for orchestra op.9 (1892 - rev. 1902):
_Vårsång_ [_Spring Song_] - tone poem for orchestra op.16 (1894 - rev. 1895):


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Piano Trio Op. 63 & Piano Quartet Op. 8

Clemens Hagen (cello), Irena Grafenauer (flute), Vadim Sakharov (piano), Gidon Kremer (violin), Veronika Hagen (viola), Vadim Sacharow (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Shostakovich - Overture to "The Bolt" (Jarvi/Chandos)
Shostakovich - Preludes & Fugues, Op. 87, Nos. 7 & 8 (Ashkenazy/London)
Shostakovich - String Quartet #9 (Eder/Naxos)*


----------



## Guest002

I've done my research, and have thus discovered that Morton Feldman was the big noise in the "indeterminate music" field during the 1950s and on.

So here's Michael Tilson Thomas "conducting" the New World Symphony Orchestra in 29 minutes of Feldman's "Coptic Light", and I have to say that there's not much Coptic about it, still less light. It's pleasant enough in a lift-music, indeterminate way, but I think this one is soon to make its way to the 'forgotten CDs in the loft' collection. And I'd like my 29 minutes back, please!

 ...I tried!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1
*

Wonderful recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I think this one is soon to make its way to the 'forgotten CDs in the loft' collection. And I'd like my 29 minutes back, please!


Aw, that's sad. Feldman was a great composer, but you have to have the time and the mindset for his music. It if doesn't speak to you, life's too short, so don't worry over it, but if you want to dip your toes in again, try Rothko Chapel. I think it's more accessible, and the last movement is a nice piece for a solo viola.


----------



## Rogerx

Satie, Socrate

With a big thank you to Manxfeeder


----------



## eljr

What's Next Vivaldi?

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Release Date: 11th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: ALPHA624
Label: Alpha
Length: 70 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2020


----------



## ELbowe

* I hope one day to see this film!! 
Tous Les Matins Du Monde
Jordi Savall ‎
Valois ‎CD France*


----------



## Guest002

Manxfeeder said:


> Aw, that's sad. Feldman was a great composer, but you have to have the time and the mindset for his music. It if doesn't speak to you, life's too short, so don't worry over it, but if you want to dip your toes in again, try Rothko Chapel. I think it's more accessible, and the last movement is a nice piece for a solo viola.


OK... and thanks for the suggestion. I am going to see if I can buy a Rothko Chapel download at Presto or somewhere equivalent and give him another shake of the sauce bottle.


----------



## Guest002

Hmmm. As recommended by Manxfeeder, I tried Rothko Chapel by Morton Feldman. Robert Simpson conducting assorted instrumentalists (including a viola player I keep mis-reading as Kim Kardashian) and the Houston Chamber Choir.

I'm afraid I hear it as a series of sonically-effective episodes with nary a hint of a musical line about them. It's just a series of fairly distinct and separate sound-scapes, which are not difficult or unpleasant to listen to at all, but at the end of it, I'm just left asking myself "is that actually music?". The man appears to only know one tempo marking, for example... which I'm guessing is 'adagio'! And it seems as if his dynamic range consists of _p_ to _pp_. I keep feeling I'm being invited to dim the lights, fire up a joss-stick and turn on the lava lamp, whilst adopting the lotus position. Which is not me, really. Partly because I can't cross my legs like that these days without considerable discomfort!

I think this probably makes me an old fogey... but this was being written at the same time as Ben Britten was writing Owen Wingrave, Death in Venice and Phaedra, let alone his 3rd String Quartet -all of which pieces I like a great deal and get _intellectual_ stimulation from, not just sensory or auditory stimulation.

The viola tune in the last four minutes, though drowned out to some extent by an annoyingly-reverberant gong/cymbal combo, was actually a tune I liked. So there's that.

Anyway: I didn't mean to introduce criticism into this thread. I thought I'd give him a go, that's all. Suffice it to say, I won't be posting more Feldman CDs here in the future. Sorry.

(And Manxfeeder owes me another 26 minutes!! )


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Symphony No 2 - Berlin PO, Kubelik.


----------



## Marinera

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 144093
> 
> 
> Hmmm. As recommended by Manxfeeder, I tried Rothko Chapel by Morton Feldman. Robert Simpson conducting assorted instrumentalists (including a viola player I keep mis-reading as Kim Kardashian) and the Houston Chamber Choir.
> 
> I'm afraid I hear it as a series of sonically-effective episodes with nary a hint of a musical line about them. It's just a series of fairly distinct and separate sound-scapes, which are not difficult or unpleasant to listen to at all, but at the end of it, I'm just left asking myself "is that actually music?". The man appears to only know one tempo marking, for example... which I'm guessing is 'adagio'! And it seems as if his dynamic range consists of _p_ to _pp_. I keep feeling I'm being invited to dim the lights, fire up a joss-stick and turn on the lava lamp, whilst adopting the lotus position. Which is not me, really. Partly because I can't cross my legs like that these days without considerable discomfort!
> 
> I think this probably makes me an old fogey... but this was being written at the same time as Ben Britten was writing Owen Wingrave, Death in Venice and Phaedra, let alone his 3rd String Quartet -all of which pieces I like a great deal and get _intellectual_ stimulation from, not just sensory or auditory stimulation.
> 
> The viola tune in the last four minutes, though drowned out to some extent by an annoyingly-reverberant gong/cymbal combo, was actually a tune I liked. So there's that.
> 
> Anyway: I didn't mean to introduce criticism into this thread. I thought I'd give him a go, that's all. Suffice it to say, I won't be posting more Feldman CDs here in the future. Sorry.
> 
> (And Manxfeeder owes me another 26 minutes!! )


I like Feldman's music, but listening to it still requires the right mood.This work succeeds very well in representing Rothko's chapel and also his paintings in general. I am not acquainted with the ECM version, usually I turn on the Gregg Smith's version on youtube, the link:


----------



## Marinera

Nova Metamorfosi - Sacred music in Milan in the early 17th century. Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre, Disk 20


----------



## eljr

The Best of Philip Glass

Jon Gibson (soprano saxophone), Jack Kripl (flute, clarinet, bass clarinet, piccolo, soprano saxophone), Janice Pendarvis (vocal), Philip Glass Ensemble (miscellaneous ensemble), Richard Peck (alto saxophone, tenor saxophone), Philip Glass (organ, piano), Larry Wechsler (french horn), Sharon Moe (french...

Release Date: 26th Jan 2007
Catalogue No: 88697051192
Label: Sony
Length: 2 hours 3 minutes

CD I


----------



## Merl

In the past, Dudamel has promised much but only sporadically delivered. However, with this one, Dudamel gives us terrific performances in excellent sound. Ive listened to the first two symphonies up to now and ive gotta say this is the best set of Ives symphonies ive ever heard. The performance of the 1st is beautifully persuasive with an utterly thrilling finale. If youve been unconvinced by Gustavo up to now give this a go. Its a very special set and it takes something special to impress me this much. Recommended with huge enthusiasm. Get it!


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

It feels good to join in.

Symphony No.1

Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam


----------



## Knorf

*Arvo Pärt*: Symphony No. 3
Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Holst*: First Choral Symphony, Op. 41
Susan Gritton
BBC Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Andrew Davis


----------



## mikeh375

Knorf said:


> *Gustav Holst*: First Choral Symphony, Op. 41
> Susan Gritton
> BBC Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Andrew Davis


knorf, what is the performance and recording like? The symphony is possibly my favourite work of his but I only know of 2 other recorings and am ready for a new one.


----------



## Guest

I gave this a second listen today--I really like his music. It's sound very challenging to play with frequently dense textures.


----------



## Knorf

mikeh375 said:


> knorf, what is the performance and recording like? The symphony is possibly my favourite work of his but I only know of 2 other recorings and am ready for a new one.


[Referring the to Holst Choral Symphony recording with Andrew Davis/BBC.] It's excellent in both regards. I doubt you'd be disappointed, but admittedly the other recording I heard was Boult, ages ago.

*Jean Sibelius*: String Quartets in D minor, Op.56 and A minor, JS 183
Leipziger Streichquartett

Loving this recording! (New arrival.)


----------



## jim prideaux

First listen and really, really impressed.....

Boulez and the CSO performing Mahler's 1st Symphony.


----------



## Knorf

jim prideaux said:


> First listen and really, really impressed.....
> 
> Boulez and the CSO performing Mahler's 1st Symphony.


Boulez's Mahler cycle is superb, one of the best out there.


----------



## eljr

The Best of Philip Glass

Jon Gibson (soprano saxophone), Jack Kripl (flute, clarinet, bass clarinet, piccolo, soprano saxophone), Janice Pendarvis (vocal), Philip Glass Ensemble (miscellaneous ensemble), Richard Peck (alto saxophone, tenor saxophone), Philip Glass (organ, piano), Larry Wechsler (french horn), Sharon Moe (french...

Release Date: 26th Jan 2007
Catalogue No: 88697051192
Label: Sony
Length: 2 hours 3 minutes

CD II


----------



## eljr

Alpha & O: Music for Advent & Christmas

The Choirs of St Catharine's College, Cambridge, Edward Wickham

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: RES10268
Label: Resonus Classics
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## Itullian

I've been immersed in Bach lately.
It's amazing how it almost mesmerizes you.
This is a fantastic set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.9


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Sinopoli.


----------



## mikeh375

Knorf said:


> [Referring the to Holst Choral Symphony recording with Andrew Davis/BBC.] It's excellent in both regards. I doubt you'd be disappointed, but admittedly the other recording I heard was* Boult,* ages ago.


Yeah Boult, that's the one I know and love. I've just found selections on YT of the Davis and it does sound nice. I know you are a composer Knorf and so you might be interested in this.....


----------



## eljr

In Time - Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto & Octet

Chouchane Siranossian (violin)

Anima Eterna Brugge, Jakob Lehman

Release Date: 17th Aug 2018
Catalogue No: ALPHA410
Label: Alpha
Length: 59 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
August 2018
Winner - Assorted Programs
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Winner - Assorted Programs


----------



## realdealblues

*Frederic Chopin*
_Piano Concerto No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 11
Piano Concerto No. 2 in F Minor, Op. 21_
[Rec. 1970]







Piano: Claudio Arrau
Conductor: Eliahu Inbal
Orchestra: London Philharmonic Orchestra

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Violin Concerto No. 3 in G Major, K. 216
Violin Concerto No. 4 in D Major, K. 218_
[Rec. 1958]








Violin: Zino Francescatti
Conductor: Bruno Walter
Orchestra: Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:









Current listening:


----------



## senza sordino

Ives String Quartets 1 and 2, Barber String Quartet. Excellent, from Spotify









Harris Symphonies 7 and 9, from Spotify. The first time hearing this, enjoyable









Copland Symphony no 3 and Quiet City. From my collection. Nice.









Copland Violin Sonata, Ives Largo for violin clarinet and piano, Bernstein Piano Trio, Carter Elegy for viola and piano, Barber String Quartet. From my collection. An excellent disk.









Gerswhin Rhapsody in Blue, Concerto in F, An American in Paris, Variations on I Got Rhythm. America at its best. Thumbs up.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday evening and today I loaded the CD player with 5 by Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic from the Columbia years; Sony Royal Edition VOL 73, 74, 19, 20 & 21:

1. *Schumann*: _Symphony #1 "Spring"_ & _2_
2. *Schumann*: _Symphony #3 "Rhenish"_ & _4_; _Manfred Overture_
3. *Brahms*: _Symphony #1_; _Serenade #2_
4. *Brahms*: _Symphony #2_ & _3_
5. *Brahms*: _Symphony #4_; _Academic Festival Overture_; _Tragic Overture_

Eight glorious symphonies by Schumann his buddy Brahms, padded in with some mildly entertaining filler material. While I used to perceive Brahms as tough and thick, I gradually warmed to him over the years. Underneath the fine, sturdy, German craftsmanship there is a inner core that is quite warm and heart-felt. I think Bernstein's early Columbia recordings of Brahms brings out that inner feeling, as Bernstein's approach in those days seemed to sound very free spontaneous. Schumann, on the other hand, is a composer I rarely go to as usually try to avoid the really pretty and flowery things of the High Romantic Age (i.e. Schubert, Mendelssohn, Chopin, as well as Schumann). Even so, Schumann's symphonic oeuvre is really quite good and comparable to Brahms' sense of structure and musical clarity. In this sense, Schumann's four symphonies are much more economic, pleasant, and classically balanced; when compared to the really loud and long (or seemingly long) Late Romantic/Early Modern symphonies by, say, Tchaikovsky, Bruckner, Mahler, Sibelius, Shostakovich, and Vaughan Williams, who I usually go to for symphonic enjoyment.


----------



## Granate

Ludwig van Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op.123
Genia Kühmeier, Elisabeth Kulman, Mark Padmore, Hanno Müller-Brachmann
Chor und Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Bernard Haitink

Just arrived on the mail today.

Oh dear. Such blissful music for the end of the evening! This s a heavenly performance, especially because of the chorus, the orchestral playing and the conducting. The superb recording quality does the rest. Stunning singers too. My favourite stereo performance and my favourite version along the two Klemperers that I own.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144117


*Clara Schumann*
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Fanny Mendelssohn*
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 11

The Dartington Piano Trio

1989, reissued 2001


----------



## pmsummer

LE MONDE DE SAINTE-COLOMBE
_Une Sélection de Concerts à Deux Violes Esgales_
*Jean de Sainte Colombe* (1640? - 1700?)
Les Voix Humaines - viols
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Manxfeeder

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Hmmm. As recommended by Manxfeeder, I tried Rothko Chapel by Morton Feldman. Robert Simpson conducting assorted instrumentalists (including a viola player I keep mis-reading as Kim Kardashian) and the Houston Chamber Choir.
> 
> I'm afraid I hear it as a series of sonically-effective episodes with nary a hint of a musical line about them.
> 
> I think this probably makes me an old fogey... but this was being written at the same time as Ben Britten.
> 
> (And Manxfeeder owes me another 26 minutes!! )


Oh, well, thanks for trying. I need to get to Nottingham and turn your clock back 26 minutes.


----------



## flamencosketches

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 144090
> 
> 
> I've done my research, and have thus discovered that Morton Feldman was the big noise in the "indeterminate music" field during the 1950s and on.
> 
> So here's Michael Tilson Thomas "conducting" the New World Symphony Orchestra in 29 minutes of Feldman's "Coptic Light", and I have to say that there's not much Coptic about it, still less light. It's pleasant enough in a lift-music, indeterminate way, but I think this one is soon to make its way to the 'forgotten CDs in the loft' collection. And I'd like my 29 minutes back, please!
> 
> ...I tried!


I'll gladly take it off your hands free of charge


----------



## flamencosketches

Lots of Mahler in the mix lately. Noted, I will have to revisit his music soon... But not yet. I have enough on my hands with all the 20th century and early music I've been enjoying lately.

Current listening:










*Carl Orff*: Carmina Burana. Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony & Chorus

Probably won't listen to the whole thing right now, but I am enjoying it.


----------



## Coach G

realdealblues said:


> *Frederic Chopin*
> _Piano Concerto No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 11
> Piano Concerto No. 2 in F Minor, Op. 21_
> [Rec. 1970]
> View attachment 144106
> 
> Piano: Claudio Arrau
> Conductor: Eliahu Inbal
> Orchestra: London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> _Violin Concerto No. 3 in G Major, K. 216
> Violin Concerto No. 4 in D Major, K. 218_
> [Rec. 1958]
> 
> View attachment 144107
> 
> Violin: Zino Francescatti
> Conductor: Bruno Walter
> Orchestra: Columbia Symphony Orchestra


Zino Francescatti and Isaac Stern are my two favorite "Golden Age" violinists. Neither has the dazzling technique of Jacha Heifetz, but Francescattii and Stern play in a full, warm tone.


----------



## Bkeske

Pulled out one of my two mysterious South Korean box sets.

This LP : Bruch's Violin Concerto No. 1 by Salvatore Accardo. Kurt Masur conducting the Gewandhaus Orchestra Leipzig & 
Saint-Saens Violin Concerto No. 3 by Arthur Grumiaux. Manuel Rosenthal conducting Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux.

Originally released by Philips and Philips Label. Fantastic pressing.


----------



## Colin M

Rachmaninov Symphony no. 2. Rattle, Los Angeles

I realize he was amongst some pretty tough Russian and Soviet competition. And his instrumental wizardry at times overshadows his compositional prowess. However, if someone ever came to me asking what is a Symphony all about, I would ask if they have less than two hours and first play Klemperer and LVB’s “Pastoral” with The Philharmonia from 1960 followed by this. Simon’s volume control is impeccable here. And tge songs keep pouring forth.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jan Dismas Zelenka*: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181. Heinz Holliger, Maurice Bourgue, Thomas Zehetmair, Klaus Thunemann, Klaus Stoll, Jonathan Rubin, Christiane Jaccottet

Fascinating, imaginative music. I believe this is Holliger's second recording of these works. Man, those oboes are beautiful.


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Kļava leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in Eriks Esenvalds's "St Luke Passion":


















This is one of those discs which gets better with each listen. Great performance; great recording.


----------



## Bkeske

Another from the South Korean box set.

Dvorak - Cello Concerto in B minor with Pierre Fournier, violicello. George Szell conducting the Berlin Philharmonic &
Bruch - Kol Nidrei OP. 47. Jean Martinon conducting Orchestre Lamoureux, Paris

Originally Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 85 - 87

New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## SanAntone

*Michael Pisaro - Asleep, Desert, Choir, Agnes* (2016)

The Dog Star Orchestra
Greg Stuart, percussion
Michael Pisaro, electric guitar



> Michael Pisaro (born 1961 in Buffalo, New York) is a guitarist and composer. A member of the Wandelweiser Composers Ensemble, he has composed over 80 works for a great variety of instrumental combinations, including several pieces for variable instrumentation.
> 
> A particularly large category of Pisaro's works are solo works, notably a series of 36 pieces (grouped into 6 longer works) for the three-year, 156-concert series organized by Carlo Inderhees at the Zionskirche in Berlin-Mitte from 1997-1999. Another solo piece, pi (1-2594), was performed in installments by the composer on 15 selected days in February 1999, in Evanston, Illinois, in Düsseldorf in 2000-2001 and at the Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival in 2009 (with Philip Thomas, pianist). Pisaro has also devoted works to poets including among others, his harmony series, which functions as both a kind of poetic anthology and a collection of indeterminate scores, and July Mountain which is a translation of the poem of the same name by Wallace Stevens, into a score for field recordings and several layers of percussion. Reading Spinoza is an accompanied reading of the Fifth Book of Baruch Spinoza's Ethics. Much of Pisaro's recent work for percussion has been recorded by frequent collaborator Greg Stuart. Another recent interest has been in field recording, which began to be represented in Pisaro's Transparent City (2004-2006). (*Wikipedia*)


If you just listen to the sounds that go into creating this work, I think it is interesting and compelling. The effect is similar to sitting outdoors and enjoying the sounds around you. I think it would be a mistake to question the methods used to produce these sounds.


----------



## Georgegreece

Johannes Brahms
Sonata for Clarinet (Viola) and Piano No. 2 in E flat major op. 120/2
Sir András Schiff (Piano), Jörg Widmann (Clarinet)
2018, Neumarkt in der Oberpfalz, Historischer Reitstadel


----------



## Rogerx

Schütz: Il primo libro de Madrigali, SWV 1-19 (Op. 1)

The Consort of Musicke, Anthony Rooley


----------



## 13hm13

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Symphonies & Orchestral Works (Adrian Boult)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Hannes Minnaar (piano)

The Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Guest

Leif Ove Andsnes, Sibelius small piano pieces. I don't think I've ever heard Sibelius for piano before!!!


----------



## Guest

Georgegreece said:


> View attachment 144125
> 
> Johannes Brahms
> Sonata for Clarinet (Viola) and Piano No. 2 in E flat major op. 120/2
> Sir András Schiff (Piano), Jörg Widmann (Clarinet)
> 2018, Neumarkt in der Oberpfalz, Historischer Reitstadel


These are charming works, are they not!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Georgegreece said:


> The new Mahler 7 by Alexandre Bloch
> 
> View attachment 143564


I am still not know if you like or not


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Cello Sonatas

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Francesco Piemontesi (piano)


----------



## Georgegreece

I'm so sorry. I can't see the notifications. I have always this message "vBulletin Message
Invalid User specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator".

Yes, i enjoyed a lot the symphony. The sound also was superb and after a couple of days a twitter friend posted this article https://en-uk.sennheiser.com/news-o...e-europes-first-orchestra-to-go-fully-digital.


----------



## Georgegreece

Yes, very beautiful. I'm gonna play it again, for the second time today!


----------



## Georgegreece

Rogerx said:


> I am still not know if you like or not


I'm so sorry. I can't see the notifications. I have always this message "vBulletin Message
Invalid User specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator".

Yes, i enjoyed a lot the symphony. The sound also was superb and after a couple of days a twitter friend posted this article https://en-uk.sennheiser.com/news-or...-fully-digital.


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Rogerx

Georgegreece said:


> I'm so sorry. I can't see the notifications. I have always this message "vBulletin Message
> Invalid User specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator".
> 
> Yes, i enjoyed a lot the symphony. The sound also was superb and after a couple of days a twitter friend posted this article https://en-uk.sennheiser.com/news-or...-fully-digital.


Thank you, I think it has to do with you being new and you have to make a certain amount of post on the forum, excluded are the community forum.


----------



## Georgegreece

Rogerx said:


> Thank you, I think it has to do with you being new and you have to make a certain amount of post on the forum, excluded are the community forum.


I see, thank you for the advice.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Der Freischütz

Hildegard Behrens, Rene Kollo, Peter Meven et all

Bayerischen Rundfunks Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This looks more enticing than it is. Recorded live at performances at the Met in 2003, it is very close miked, resulting in a hard, brittle soundscape with quite a bit of stage noise. Levine doesn't really convince me he is a Berlioz conductor and he rarely gves the music that special colour one hears in the conducting of Colin Davis, Gardiner and, more recently, John Nelson. The cast is a fine one, but the chief reason for hearing this set is, without doubt, the superb Didon of the late, lamented Lorraine Hunt Lieberson. For some reason she was not a Met regular and, prior to these performances, the only complete opera she had sung there was John Harbison's *The Great Gatsby*, though she was scheduled to sing Orfeo in Gluck's opera there in 2007, a role taken over by David Daniels, with the performances being ultimately dedicated to her memory. Her Didon is musically and dramatically one of the best I've ever heard and fit to stand next to that of Janet Baker, which can be no higher praise.


----------



## libopera

Maria Grinberg

Another interesting way to play Beethoven sonatas.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works with orchestra etc. part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - melodrama for narrator, piano, two horns and strings op.15 [Text: Abraham Viktor Rydberg] (1894):
_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - version for orchestra op.15 (1894):










_Lemminkäinen Suite_ for orchestra op.22 (1893-95 - rev. 1897, 1900 and 1939):










_Tiera_ for brass and percussion WoO (1898):
_Preludio_ for wind and brass WoO (1899):










Suite for orchestra from the music for the historical play _Kuningas Kristian II_ by Adolf Paul op.27b (1898):
_Finlandia_ - tone poem for orchestra op.26, arrangement of a piece from _Press Celebrations Music WoO_ (1899 - arr. 1900):










_Laulu Lemminkäiselle_ [_A Song to Lemminkäinen_] for male choir and orchestra op.31 no.1, from _Three Songs for Chorus_ op.31 [Text: Yrjö Weijola] (1895):


----------



## jim prideaux

Knorf said:


> Boulez's Mahler cycle is superb, one of the best out there.


On the strength of this one recording alone I can only imagine that you will be proven accurate in your observation.....will continue to pick up second hand copies of the other symphonies when the opportunity arises!


----------



## Rogerx

The Call of Rome: Music by Allegri, F. Anerio, Josquin and Victoria

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Anerio, F: Litaniae Beatissimae Virginis Mariae
Anerio, F: Regina caeli laetare a8
Despres: Gaude Virgo, Mater Christi
Despres: Illibata Dei Virgo Nutrix
Despres: Pater noster / Ave Maria
Victoria: Salve Regina a 8
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories for Holy Saturday


----------



## flamencosketches

*Olivier Messiaen*: Quatuor pour la fin du temps. Martin Fröst, Lucas Debargue, Janine Jansen, Thorleif Thedéen

What a performance. What a masterpiece. Everything about this music is amazing; this might be the greatest chamber work of the 20th century. But I have to be really in the mood to really enjoy it.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets; Nos 9 & 14

Chiaroscuro Quartet

Gramophone Magazine
November 2018
Disc of the Week
Record Review
17th November 2018
Disc of the Week
Nominee - Chamber Music 
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Chamber Music


----------



## SanAntone

*Jürg Frey - Memoire, horizon* (2013/14)
Konus Quartett

for 4 saxophones

I like this meditative work, a revolving drone of harmonious chords played by a saxophone quartet.


----------



## eljr

Tartini: Violin Concertos

Chouchane Siranossian (violin), Venice Baroque Orchestra, Andrea Marcon

Release Date: 13th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: ALPHA596
Label: Alpha
Length: 79 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
March 2020


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

I still remember waking up one Saturday morning and lying in bed turning on the radio next to my bed and hearing the report that the tenor Fritz Wunderlich (aptly named) had died in a fall from the stairs.
Even though I was very young, I felt it as a great loss. This Schöpfung is the last recording he took part in.
Werner Krenn has taken care of the missing parts. (He sang the part before under Karl Münchinger)


----------



## Rogerx

Ave Maria - Marian Hymns 
Disc 1


----------



## SearsPoncho

Chausson's Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet - Perlman/Bolet/Julliard St.Qt.

Hindemith's Kammermusik #1 - Chailly/RCO


----------



## Vasks

*Bortnyansky - Overtureto "Alcide" (Korsakov/MCA)
Alyabiev - Suite from "The Magic Drum" (Rudin/Fuga Libera)
Rubinstein - Piano Concerto #3 (Banowetz/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Il Re Pastore- L'Amero, Saro Constante 
Zaide- Ruhe Sanft 
Le Nozze Di Figaro/ Cosa Sento! Tosto Andale / Crudel! Perché Finora 
Giunse Alfin... Deh Vieni, Non Tardar 
Don Giovanni/ La Ci Darem La Mano / Batti, Batti, O Bel Masetto/ Per Queste Tue Manine /

Cosi Fan Tutte- Soave Sia Il Vento 
La Clemenza Di Tito- Ah Perdona Al Primo Affetto- S'Altro Che Lagrime 2:06
Die Zauberflöte--  Bei Männem, Weiche Liebe Fühlen

Various orchestra and conductors


----------



## sbmonty

Schubert: Symphony No. 6 In C, D 589 "Little"
Harnoncourt; Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Listened to No. 5 yesterday. Böhm, Van Immerseel, Walter and Harnoncourt. A great work.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144135


*Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel*

The Year, 12 mood pieces

Lauma Skride, piano

2007


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
27th March 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2020
Editor's Choice
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
June 2020
Recording of the Month
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
May 2020
Nouveauté
Winner - Solo Instrumental Recital (Piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Winner - Solo Instrumental Recital (Piano)


----------



## Marinera

Richard Strauss - Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche Op.28, Don Juan, Op.20, Ein Heldenlebenn Op.40, disk 2

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Knorf

*François Couperin*: _Les Concerts Royaux_
Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

Stylish and delightful.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

String Quartets op.33 No.1-2-3-4

CD10


----------



## Bourdon

Special greetings to Rogerx to cheer him up


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Concerto No. 2 for Piano and Orchestra in D minor, Op. 40
Ronald Brautigam
Amsterdam Sinfonietta, Lev Markiz

Terrific!


----------



## ELbowe

*A nice introduction:
Smetana: My Country / The Bartered Bride
Digital Concerto CD, Belgium 1989*


----------



## SanAntone

*Othmar Schoeck - The 3 Violin Sonatas*
Simone Zgraggen, Ulrich Koella

Schoeck is one of my favorite composers.


----------



## Bourdon

*Demessieux*

Te Deum Op. 11 [1957/58] 
Prelude et Fugue Op. 13 [1964] 
Prelude et Fugue Op. 13 [1964] 
Six Etudes Op. 5 [1944] 
La Nativité - Op. 4 [1943/44] 
Twelve Choral Preludes Op. 7 [1947]


----------



## Merl

Still an excellent set. #1 and #6 today.


----------



## Jacck

*Franz Liszt - A Faust Symphony*
Leonard Bernstein, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Symphony no. 6


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Ave Maria - Marian Hymns
> Disc 1


10 discs.... a must listen!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9
*

I got the Reiner set in a huge download, and I didn't even know this was included. What a nice surprise.


----------



## eljr

Ave Maria: Marian Hymns

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 96137

CD I


----------



## SanAntone

*Charles Wuorinen - Chamber Music for Violin, Piano and Harpsichord
*


----------



## Eramire156

*Kondrashin's last concert*

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.1 in D major









Kyrill Kondrashin
NDR Sinifonieorchester*

Live recording 
Concertgebouw Amsterdam 07.03.1981


----------



## Skakner

*Bach - English Suites*
Glenn Gould


----------



## eljr

Bach: Cello Suites

Alisa Weilerstein (cello)

Release Date: 10th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: PTC5186751
Label: Pentatone
Length: 2 hours 40 minutes

CD I


----------



## Malx

J S Bach for me today and from the posts above for others too.

Goldberg Variations - Jeremy Denk

B Minor Mass, Cantus Colln, Konrad Junghanel.


----------



## jim prideaux

The Kubelik BRSO recording of Mahler's 2nd.....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I like to say that Edison Denisov is my favorite modern composer because I feel he has been forgotten in time.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144151


*Edvard Grieg*

Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
String Quartet in G minor, op. 27

Sølve Sigerland, violin I
Atle Sponberg, violin II
Lars Anders Tomter, viola
Truls Mørk, cello
Håvard Gimse, piano

2002


----------



## Knorf

*John Adams*: _Naive and Sentimental Music_
Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa Pekka Salonen

One of Adams's best pieces.


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> 10 discs.... a must listen!


I will purchase this set but I have to control my hunger


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

*Ma Belle Dame Souverraine*

One of the most beautiful songs I ever heard.

Ma belle dame souverainne,
Faites cesser ma grief dolour
Que j'endure pour vostre amour
Nuit et jour, dont j'ay tres grant painne.

Ou autrement, soiés certainne,
Je finneray dedens brief jour.
Ma belle [dame souverainne,
Faites cesser ma grief dolour.]

Il n'i a jour en la sepmainne
Que je ne soye en grant tristour;
Se me veulliés par vo doulcour
Secourir, de volonté plaine.

Ma belle [dame souverainne,
Faites cesser ma grief dolour
Que j'endure pour vostre amour
Nuit et jour, dont j'ay tres grant painne.]


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works with orchestra etc. part three for the rest of today.

_Snöfrid_ - improvisation for speaker, mixed choir and orchestra op.29 [Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1900):
_Impromptu_ for female choir and orchestra op.19 [Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1902 - rev. 1910):










Symphony no.1 in E-minor op.39 (1898-99 - rev. 1900):
Symphony no.2 in D op.43 (1901-02):










Incidental music for the play _Kuolema_ [_Death_] for soprano, baritone and orchestra WoO [Text: Arvid Järnefelt] (1903):










Violin Concerto in D-minor op.47 (1903-04 - rev. 1905):










_Cassazione_ for orchestra op.6 (1904 - rev. 1905):


----------



## 13hm13

Sy. 9 on:








Recording dates : 1965-1969
Wiener Philharmoniker / Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt / Decca


----------



## ELbowe

*Cleaning and playing recent LP finds from Salvation Army: 
Brahms, ‎- Sonata in F Minor Op. 5 / Intermezzo Op. 117 No. 1 / Intermezzo Op. 119 No. 3
Clifford Curzon London Records ‎- LP, Album, Stereo US 1963*








*Mendelssohn: Octet Op. 20 / String Quintet Op. 87
The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble ‎- 
Philips LP Netherlands 1979*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I thought this was fantastic! Anna Dennis sings.


----------



## 13hm13

Clara Haskil - Chopin: Piano Concerto No.2 - Falla - Noches en los jardines de España


----------



## 13hm13

Sy 5 ... on ...

Beethoven, Igor Markevitch, Orchestre Des Concerts Lamoureux ‎- Symp N°5


----------



## 13hm13

LvB sym. 1 on ...

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen / Paavo Järvi / 2008


----------



## Granate

Anton Bruckner: Symphonies No.6 & No.7
Staatskapelle Dresden, Eugen Jochum
Warner Classics, 2020 (2000 Remasters)










Ludwig van Beethoven: Complete Symphonies
Regine Hangler, Wiebke Lehmkuhl, Christian Elsner, Andreas Bauer Kanabas
Chor des Norddeutschen Rundfunks, Chor und Sinfonieorchester des Westdeutschen Rundfunks, Marek Janowski
Pentatone, 2020

Two more evenings with Bruckner symphonies. A rather routine but well-conducted No.6 (that powerful brass still spoils the symphony) and probably one of the 5 best recordings of the No.7 that I know, an incredibly glorious and moving experience, carefully conducted without slowing down a bit, and again, I'm mesmerized by the playing in the Adagio. Still, the loud brass in the final chorale can be disturbing.

Meanwhile, during several days, I've been streaming Janowski's new Beethoven cycle on Pentatone. It's a completely modern effort, with little trace of the HIP theories except for the clarity in the No.5 and No.9. In fact, I think the No.9 (except for the singers) is the best effort of the cycle, and I recommend you to listen to it once. I can't promise you'll like it but it's worthy of our attention.

I'd compare it to the Saraste cycle with the same orchestra on profil. And I think that the Saraste would win me over the Janowski.

Who needs a Vienna Bruckner when we have this Dresden-based orchestra?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 5*

David Hurwtiz's latest video about Mendelssohn symphonies selects this as the best recording of the 5th. Maybe he was feeling good that day or maybe I'm too tired, but this one doesn't ring my chimes. The last movement should be an apotheosis, but it's too sluggish. Or maybe I'm just spoiled by Maazel's recording.


----------



## Granate

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.5
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester, Gary Bertini
Warner Classics, 2005










Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.6
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester, Gary Bertini
Warner Classics, 2005










Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.7
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester, Gary Bertini
Warner Classics, 2005


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphony No. 6*
Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Concentus Musicus Wien

This is a great performance, and I particularly enjoy the flute playing.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: Notations I-IV for orchestra. Ludovic Morlot, Seattle Symphony

Extremely vibrant music, probably the most accessible 12 minutes Boulez ever wrote. Great performance from the Seattlites.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Not one for Beethoven but sounds greats with my Hegel Amp. One of Monteux greatest recordings.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Todya's commute - Julien Chauvin leading Le Concert De La Loge from the bow with Sandrine Piau (soprano) in French mélodies:


----------



## Joe B

It's nice when you find new CD's in you mail box when you get home from work. It's even nicer when the box is too big and they bring it up to the house. First up - Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallin Chamber Orchestra in Tõnu Kõrvits's "Moorland Elegies for mixed choir and string orchestra":


----------



## 13hm13

Sy. 8 on ...









Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Paul Kletzki / 1964-8


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with 5 (mostly) vintage Karajan CDs:

1. *Richard Strauss*: _Thus Spake Zarathustra_; _Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks_; _Dance of the Seven Veils from Salome_, _Don Juan_ (Herbert von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) Decca: Legendary Performances series (1959)
2. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #4_ & _5 _(Herbert von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra) Warner Classics: Karajan/Sibelius box set 
3. _Sibelius_: _En Saga_; _The Swan of Tuolena_; _Karelia Suite_; _Finlandia_; _Valse Triste_; _Tapiola_ (Herbert von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra) Warner Classics: Karajan/Sibelius box set 
4. *Beethoven*: _Piano Concertos #3_ & _5 "Emperor"_ (Herbert von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra w/Alexis Weissenberg, piano) EMI Clasics
5. *Beethoven*: _Triple Concerto_ (Herbert von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra w/David Oistrakh, violin; Mstislav Rostropovich, cello, and Stanislav Richter, piano); _Piano Sonata #17 "Tempest"_ (Stanislav Richter, piano) EMI Studio

We start today's program with the first recording I ever owned of Richard Strauss' fantastic _Thus Spake Zarathustra_. That old LP album was destroyed in a flood, and after buying several alternate versions on CD, I finally returned to HvK/Vienna on a CD upgrade. Though the sound technology makes the orchestra sound a bit distant, it's a very intense recording, and I've always considered _Zarathustra_ and Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_ to be companion pieces. Both _Zarathustra_ and _Rite_ are a little more than about a half hour long; both are orchestral sound-spectaculars; _Zarathustra_ came at the end of the 19th century and _Rite_ at the start of the 20th. But while Stravinsky ushers in a New Age, Richard Strauss only appears to usher in the New Age with a sound that is somewhat dissonant, but more-or-less, just flashy Late-Romanticism. The Strauss disc also includes some nice filler, especially the _Till Eulenspiegal_, which is Strauss' tightest, most fully packed, and entertaining tone poem IMO.

Next up is Jean Sibelius which Karajan serves up all waxed and polished, and in powerful fashion. Not exactly your most "Northern" sound, but still quite reliable.

We finish up with Beethoven and two great piano concertos by Karajan with Alexis Weissenberg in tow, and then a tour-de-force where Karajan joins the musical giants of the old Soviet Union, David Oistrakh, Mstislav Rostropovich, and Stanislav Richter for one of the finest _Triple Concertos_ to ever press vinyl, CD, or digital technology (Though Karajan's later recording of the _Triple_ with the younger generation, Anne-Sophie Mutter, Yo Yo Ma, and Mark Zeltser, is also very good). The Triple shows that Beethoven wasn't always a heavy, that the old guy had a sense of humor, was willing to be "over-the-top" now and then, as with _Choral Fantasy_, _Wellington's Victory_, and the _Irish Songs_; and so I love the _Triple_, no matter what anyone else says.

Stanislav Richter takes us out solo with a heart-felt and solid Beethoven's _Tempest_.


----------



## Rogerx

*October 9th 1835 Camille Saint-Saëns*



Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Bkeske

OK, tonight I cracked open my DECCA Solti-Edition Vol. 6 box set again.... Well, actually it's been sitting open in front of my rack.

All Beethoven Symhonies tonight, sides 23-30:

Symphony No. 3 Erocia Wiener Philharmonic 1959
Symphony No. 4 London Philharmonic 1960
Symphony No. 5 Wiener Philharmonic 1959
Symphony No. 7 Wiener Philharmonic 1966


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> I will purchase this set but I have to control my hunger


Come one, live a little bit on the edge


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 7 /8

Hanover Band
Roy Goodman


----------



## Bkeske

Have not streamed anything for weeks, so decided to try out some new selections (to me) before bed...


----------



## Rogerx

Ave Maria - Marian Hymns 
Disc 2


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Symphonic Variations & Piano Pieces

Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Olivier Latry (harmonium)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Stéphane Denève

This is an outstanding release in every way. In fact, I cannot recall another that included all Franck's masterpieces for the piano on a single disc and in which, moreover, every performance... - Gramophone Magazine, September 2010


----------



## Ethereality

I think the last thing I posted a couple months ago was a brilliant Wagner overtures album.

Well, I'm not too worried. This performance... these strings at the end


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila

Placido Domingo (Samson), Waltraud Meier (Dalila), Alain Fondary (High Priest of Dagon), Jean-Philippe Courtis (Abimelech), Samuel Ramey (An Old Hebrew)

Orchestra & Chorus of the Opera Bastille, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Jan Sibelius - various works with orchestra etc. part four for late morning and early afternoon.

_Musik zu einer Szene_ for orchestra WoO (1904):
Incidental music for the play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ for orchestra WoO, featuring one song for soprano [Text: Maurice Maeterlinck] (1905):










_Pohjolan tytär_ [_Pohjola's Daughter_] - tone poem for orchestra op.49 (1903-06):










_Grevinnans konterfej_ [_The Countess's Portrait_] for orchestra WoO (1906):
Incidental music for the play _Belsazars gästabud_ [_Belshazzar's Feast_] by Hjalmar Procopé for orchestra, with one song for mezzo-soprano op.51 (1906):










Symphony no.3 in C op.52 (1906-07):










Incidental music for the play _Svanevit_ [_Swanwhite_] by August Strindberg for orchestra op.54 (1908):


----------



## Georgegreece

The new Sturm und Drang.
I love this series!








Joseph Haydn
Symphony No. 39 in G minor Hob. I:39
Ian Page, The Mozartists
2020, London, St. John's, Smith Square

Christoph Willibald Gluck
Paride ed Elena GluckWV 1.41: Aria 'O del mio dolce ardor' (Paride, Act I)
Libretto: Ranieri de' Calzabigi
Ian Page, The Mozartists, Ida Evelina Ränzlöv (Mezzo-soprano)
2020, London, St. John's, Smith Square

Christoph Willibald Gluck
Paride ed Elena, Wq. 39: Tutto qui mi soprende... Le belle immagini (Rec. & Aria)
Tutto qui mi soprende
Le belle immagini

Johann Baptist Krtitel Vanhal
Symphony in D minor Bryan d1
Ian Page, The Mozartists
2020, London, St. John's, Smith Square

Joseph Haydn
Stabat Mater in G minor Hob. XXa:1
Ian Page, The Mozartists, Ida Evelina Ränzlöv (Mezzo-soprano)

Josef Mysliveček
Semiramide: 'Tu mi disprezzi, ingrato' (Tamiri, Act II)
Libretto: Pietro Metastasio
Ian Page, The Mozartists, Ida Evelina Ränzlöv (Mezzo-soprano)

Johann Christian Bach
Symphony in G minor op. 6/6
Ian Page, The Mozartists


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Pieces and Fragments

Sergio Gallo (piano)


----------



## Skakner

Bac*h* to basics...
The problem, after entering Gould's Bachian universe, is that sometimes it's difficult to go back...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst - Vivaldi

Martin Fröst (clarinet), Concerto Köln


----------



## Granate

I ruined the post. But I keep the likes: Symphony No.8 and Das Lied von der Erde by Gary Bertini and the Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie-orchester, Warner Classics 2005


----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Oboe Concertos

Xenia Löffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Marinera

Beauty Farm - Gombert Motets. Beauty Farm









Matthias Weckmann - Conjuratio. Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot


----------



## eljr

Tartini: Violin Concertos

Chouchane Siranossian (violin), Venice Baroque Orchestra, Andrea Marcon

Release Date: 13th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: ALPHA596
Label: Alpha
Length: 79 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
March 2020


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.8


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Symphony No. 2 & Adagio for Strings and Bristow: Symphony

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 In D Major, Op. 36.
George Szell; Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144174


*Claude Debussy*

Children's Corner
Suite bergamasque (third movement: Claire de lune)
Danse
Deux Arabesques
Pour le piano
Masques
L'isle joyeuse
La plus que lente

Angela Hewitt, piano

2012


----------



## Vasks

_Czechs ... on the lighter side_

*Friml - Overture to "The Firefly" (Altieri/Albany)
Fucik - Tales of the Danube Waltz (Neumann/Orfeo)
Novak - Suite for Small Orchestra (Belohlavek/Supraphon)
Nedbal - Mazurka from "Polenblut" (Neumann/Orfeo)*


----------



## Skakner

*Prokofiev - Piano Sonata 7* (the second of the three War Sonatas).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 2*

I really like what Karajan does with this. He leans toward the majestic and the sense of occasion (the celebration of the invention of Gutenberg's printing press), but he keeps the pace so that the piece doesn't drag or drift into bombast.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Schubert's Arpeggione Sonata - Rostropovich/Britten: Sometimes, you have to break out the fine china.

Debussy's String Quartet - Emerson St.Qt.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Symphony No. 7

Daniel Barenboim (piano/conductor), Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

West-Eastern Divan Orchestra

Release Date: 20th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: 4838242
Label: DG
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

an oldie but a beautiful live performance at the "Holland" festival 1973

Vivaldi "La Notte"
Handel Concerto Nop.3 for Oboe,strings and basso continuo
Marin Marais Suite from "Alcyone"
Rameau Suite "Castor et Pollux"
Biber Sonatas 1,8 & 10 from "Fidicinium sacro-profanum


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Jean Guillou (organ)

San Francisco Symphony, Edo de Waart


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Cello Sonatas, BWV 1007-1012_
[Rec. 1993]







Cello: Ralph Kirshbaum


----------



## ELbowe

*Just arrived in post yesterday......purchased based on a recommendation from a knowledgeable contributor:
Sibelius / The Symphonies
Wiener Philharmoniker with Lorin Maazel ‎- London Classics ‎- 3 CD*


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77_
[Rec. 2009]

*Max Bruch*
_Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, Op. 26_
[Rec. 2009]









Violin: Sarah Chang
Conductor: Kurt Masur
Orchestra: Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144179


*John Dowland*

23 pieces for solo lute

Nigel North, lute

2006


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

This is a great recording. For people like me who sometimes feel they have heard the 5th more times than they care to, there are enough little touches to keep me interested, and the sound is great.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
NDR-Sinfonieorchester, Günter Wand

Haven't heard this one in a little while; it's a delight!


----------



## Bourdon

*Villa-Lobos*

CD2

String Quartets 3-8 & 14


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: Piano Quartets No. 1 in G minor, K. 478 & No. 2 in E-flat major, K. 493
Beaux Arts Trio with Bruno Giuranna, viola

Musical perfection.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartók*

String Quartet No.6


----------



## Itullian

Excellent 2 disc set of Bach's keyboard concertos.


----------



## jim prideaux

sbmonty said:


> Schubert: Symphony No. 6 In C, D 589 "Little"
> Harnoncourt; Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> 
> Listened to No. 5 yesterday. Böhm, Van Immerseel, Walter and Harnoncourt. A great work.


This afternoon listened to Minkowski's 4th....marvellous!

Now listening to 1st 4th and two Overtures from this Harnoncourt cycle.As I believe I mentioned in earlier posts I have spent time with Bruggen, Goodman and Manacorda recordings of the earlier Schubert symphonies over the last few weeks and the more I listen the more I find to enjoy in this delightful music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Locatelli*

Concerto 1-2-3 & 4


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Barber: Symphony No. 2 & Adagio for Strings and Bristow: Symphony
> 
> Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


Nice to see the Bristow Symphony getting a play - its a good listen.


----------



## Malx

Earlier today:

Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No 1 - Vladimir Ashkenazy, LSO, Previn.

Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Mariss Jansons.
A superb live recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, American Quartet*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works with orchestra etc. part five for tonight.

String Quartet no.4 [_Voces intimae_] in D-minor op.56 (1909):










Symphony no.4 in A-minor op.63 (1910-11):










_Wedding March_ for orchestra for the play _Die Sprache der Vogel_ [_The Language of the Birds_] by Adolf Paul WoO (1911):










_Rakastava_ [_The Beloved_] cycle of four songs for unaccompanied male choir WoO, arr. as a three-part suite for orchestra op.14 (orig. 1894 - arr. 1911 and rev. 1912):
_Scènes historiques I_ - three pieces for orchestra op.25, arrangements of three pieces from _Press Celebrations Music_ WoO (orig. 1899 - arr. 1911):
_Scènes historiques II_ - three pieces for orchestra op.66 (1912):










Four pieces for orchestra op.44 and op.62, arranged from the incidental music to the Arvid Järnefelt play _Kuolema_ [_Death_] WoO (orig. 1903 - arr. 1904, 1906 and 1911):
_Barden_ [_The Bard_] - tone poem for orchestra op.64 (1913):


----------



## realdealblues

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_The Gadfly, Op. 97
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, Op. 77
Violin Concerto #2 in C-sharp minor, Op. 129_
[Rec. 2005]







Violin: Daniel Hope
Conductor: Maxim Shostakovich
Orchestra: BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

A couple of 21st century Violin Concertos:

Wolfgang Rihm, Gedicht des Mahlers - Renaud Capucon, Wiener Symphoniker, Philippe Jordan.

Pascal Dusapin, Aufgang - Renaud Capucon, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Daniel Reuss leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Sinfonetta Riga in three works by Erkki-Sven Tüür:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


>


I need to try that. Brendel's recording of the Schubert sonatas isn't clicking with me, and I don't think Schubert is the holdup.

Update: I made the mistake of listening to his ECM Schubert recording, or maybe it's just the period piano. Anyway, it sounds thin and annoying. Fortunately, Spotify also has this one. I'm listening now.


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming....


----------



## Bkeske

ELbowe said:


> *Just arrived in post yesterday......purchased based on a recommendation from a knowledgeable contributor:
> Sibelius / The Symphonies
> Wiener Philharmoniker with Lorin Maazel ‎- London Classics ‎- 3 CD*
> View attachment 144177


Hope you enjoy it


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.9
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester, Gary Bertini
Warner Classics, 2005

Plus another spin to Symphony No.1, still better experience than the first listen.

I will do Bruckner 8 and 9 tomorrow.


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming....


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Jeu de cartes_, _Orpheus_
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Absolutely fantastic performances in great sound of these middle-period Stravinsky ballets. Very recommendable!


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming....


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144194


*Henry Purcell*

The Fairy Queen

The Sixteen
Harry Christophers

2002


----------



## Joe B

Another disc from yesterday's mail - Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in music by Duarte Lobo:


















Last year Luis Toscano and the Cupertinos won the Early Music Gramophone Award. I won't be surprised if this disc is nominated this year.


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming.....


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 26-28-30

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming....


----------



## 13hm13

Sy 1, etc on ...

Max Goberman - The Symphonies of Haydn


----------



## Rogerx

Unpublished Verdi

Antonio Abete, Alberto Negroni, Fausto Tenzi, Rino Vernizzi

Coro "G. Verdi" di Busseto, Orchestra "G. Verdi" di Busseto, Fausto Pedretti

Verdi: Capriccio for bassoon and orchestra
Verdi: Credo
Verdi: Introduzione Andante & Tema con variazioni for oboe & orchestra
Verdi: Oh nel fuggente nuvolo (from Attila)
Verdi: Scena, Romanza e Terzetto (from Attila)
Verdi: Un giorno di regno Overture


----------



## Georgegreece

I enjoy Massenet's operas but I have never listened to his orchestral works before.








From the booklet


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony 23 etc

Philharmonia Hungarica and Antal Doráti


----------



## Rogerx

Georgegreece said:


> I enjoy Massenet's operas but I have never listened to his orchestral works before.
> View attachment 144200
> 
> 
> From the booklet
> View attachment 144201
> 
> 
> That is a coincidence, my copy arrives yesterday . :angel:


----------



## Georgegreece

Rogerx said:


> Georgegreece said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy Massenet's operas but I have never listened to his orchestral works before.
> View attachment 144200
> 
> 
> From the booklet
> View attachment 144201
> 
> 
> That is a coincidence, my copy arrives yesterday . :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> A really nice purchase.
> Massenet is one of my top10 composers without doubt.
> So the next cd I'm gonna spin is this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's how a boring Saturday , becomes interesting!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier ‎- Oeuvre complete for piano

Disc 2

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Aleksandar Madzar

(two piano and four hands repertoire )


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Symphony No 1 & Overture, Scherzo and Finale - ORR, John Eliot Gardiner.

Faure, Piano Quartet No 1 - Berlin Piano Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem / Menotti: Death of the Bishop of Brindisi

Nilsson/ Chookasaian/ Bergonzi/ Flagello

Schoenberg ~ Leinsdorf


----------



## Chilham

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection"

Vladimir Jurowski

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adriana Kucerova


----------



## Jacck

Mozart - Requiem 
Karajan


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Labyrinth-Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 4 in E minor
Couperin, F: Les baricades mistérieuses (from Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 6ème in B flat)
Pärt: Pari intervallo
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K32 in D minor
Villa-Lobos: Valsa da Dor


----------



## jim prideaux

van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performing Schubert's 2nd and 4th Symphonies.

This morning I remembered that I attended a concert given by the (what was then) Northern Sinfonia nearly 40 years ago that included Schubert's 4th.....It also included ( I think!) one of Mozart's Piano Concertos and I believe the pianist was Emmanuel Ax.


----------



## atsizat

Was this russian music composed in 19th century?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works with orchestra etc. part six for this afternoon.

_Two Serenades_ for violin and orchestra op.69 (1912 and 1913):










Incidental music for the pantomime-tragedy _Scaramouche_ by Poul Knudsen and Mikael Trepka Bloch for orchestra op.71 (1913):










_Luonnotar_ - tone poem for soprano and orchestra op.70 [Text: Finnish legend from _Kalevala_] (1913):
_Aallottaret_ [_The Oceanides_] - tone poem for orchestra op.73 (1913-14):










Symphony no.5 in E-flat op.82 (1914-15 - rev. 1916 and 1918-19):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Toru Takemitsu*: Spirit Garden. Marin Alsop, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

Happy belated to the composer. He'd have been 90 on October 8th. Anyway, this is a recent purchase and sounds great. Alsop has a great feel for his music.


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Orchestral Music

Visions (Symphonic Poem) and other works

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Jean-Luc Tingaud


----------



## Rogerx

atsizat said:


> Was this russian music composed in 19th century?


Isn't that uses in a movie Back to the future......


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mozart k388, Serenade in c-minor. Just found out that Linn records is on spotify. HURRA!


----------



## Joe B

In Thursday's mail - Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir in choral music by Einojuhani Rautavaara:


















edit: replaying track #13, "Canticum Mariae Viginis"....excellent!


----------



## atsizat

Rogerx said:


> Isn't that uses in a movie Back to the future......


The strange part is when I google the name of Ivan Vassiliev, a modern time ballet dancer shows up instead of an old time composer. Wikipedia doesn't know any composer with that name. Lol.

I want somebody to enlighten.


----------



## Joe B

atsizat said:


> The strange part is when I google the name of Ivan Vassiliev, a modern time ballet dancer shows up instead of an old time composer. Wikipedia doesn't know any composer with that name. Lol.
> 
> I want somebody to enlighten.


Found this:

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100212185851AAGA2Yz


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Missa Solemnis


----------



## eljr

Will Todd: Lights, Stories, Noise, Dreams, Love, Noodles

A Cappella Works

Bach Choir, David Hill

Release Date: 27th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: SIGCD591
Label: Signum
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## eljr

Johannes Ockeghem - Masses Volume 2

Beauty Farm

Release Date: 15th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: FB1909373
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 1 hour 53 minutes

CD II


----------



## flamencosketches

*Mieczysław Weinberg*: Symphony No.17, op.137, "Memory". Vladimir Lande, Siberian State Symphony Orchestra

First listen to this work, or any of Weinberg's symphonies. He was a very prolific symphonist w/ 22 symphonies to his name. Sounds pretty good to me. Very dark, brooding music, not unlike his pal Shostakovich.


----------



## Georgegreece

Mahler: Lieder


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Secular Vocal Works

Ensemble Tamanial

Beethoven: Abschiedsgesang, WoO 102
Beethoven: An die Geliebte, WoO 140
Beethoven: Bei labbri, che amore, WoO 99 No. 1
Beethoven: Chi mai de questo core, WoO 99/2
Beethoven: Der Freie Mann, WoO 117
Beethoven: Die laute Klage, WoO 135
Beethoven: E pur fra le tempeste, WoO 99 No. 3
Beethoven: Fra tutte le pene, WoO 99 No. 11a
Beethoven: Gesang der Mönche ('Rasch tritt der Tod'), WoO 104
Beethoven: Gia la notte savvicina, WoO 99 No. 14a
Beethoven: Giura il noccchier, WoO 99/5a
Beethoven: Giura il nocchier, WoO No. 5b
Beethoven: Giura il nocchier, WoO No. 5c
Beethoven: Hochzeitslied, Hess 125
Beethoven: In questa tomba oscura, WoO.133
Beethoven: Klage, WoO 113
Beethoven: Lied aus der Ferne, WoO 137
Beethoven: Ma tu tremi, WoO 99 No. 6
Beethoven: Nei campi e nelle selve, WoO No. 10a
Beethoven: Nei campi e nelle selve, WoO No. 10b
Beethoven: Opferlied Op. 121b
Beethoven: Per te d'amico aprile, WoO No. 9
Beethoven: Salvo tu vuoi lo sposo?, WoO 99/12b (Hess 228)
Beethoven: Scrivo in te, WoO 99 No. 8
Beethoven: Sei mio ben, WoO 99 No. 4
Beethoven: Un lieto brindisi, WoO 103
Beethoven: Vom Tode


----------



## eljr

Sacred

Oxford Girls Choir/Skinner

Release Date: 28th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: CCLCDG1295
Label: The Gift of Music
Length: 61 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144209


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Trio in E flat major
Arpeggione Sonata

Marie-Elisabeth Hecker, cello
Antje Weithaas, violin
Martin Helmchen, piano

2017


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
_A Pastoral Symphony_
SYMPHONY NO.5
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
New Philharmonia Orchestra
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult - conductor
_
EMI_


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and this morning I loaded up the CD player with five by (mostly) Dimitri MItropoulos:

1. *Borodin*: _Symphony #2_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra); *Dvorak* : _Violin Concerto_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Isaac Stern, violin); *Glazunov*: _Ouverture #1 on Greek Themes_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra) Dimitri Mitropoulos box set Membran Music Ltd.
2. *Rachmaninoff*: _Symphony #2_; _Isle of the Dead_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra) Dimitri Mitropoulos box set Membran Music Ltd.
3. *Berg*: _Violin Concerto_; *Milhaud*: _Le Boeuf sur le toit; Cinema-Fantasy for Orchestra_; *Krenek*: Piano Concerto #3 (Dimitri Mitropoulos/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra w/Joseph Szigeti, violin, on the _Violin Concerto_, and Dimitri Mitropoulos, piano, on the _Piano Concerto #3_) Dimitri Mitropoulos box set Membran Music Ltd.
4. *Prokofiev*: _Alexander Nevsky_ (Thomas Schippers/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Lili Chookasian, soprano, and the Westminster Choir); _Romeo and Juliet Suite_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Columbia Masterworks Portrait
5. *Mahler*: _Symphony #9_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Mitropoulos Conducts Mahler box set Music and Arts Program of America Inc.

We start with Borodin's _Symphony #2_, that Harold Schoenberg hailed as the greatest symphony ever composed by a Russian. I wouldn't dare go that far as the Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich cycles are both world-class. Even so, Borodin's _Symphony #2_ is well-formed and entertaining, and that's better than most, especially from a very limited and practically music-illiterate part-time composer.Tchaikovsky said that Borodin "cannot write a single line of music without outside help." So even if Mily Balakirev, Modest Mussorgsky, and/or Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov helped him out a bit, Borodin did compose a good symphony.

We then go to Dvorak's _Violin Concerto_; not exactly on par with the other great Romantic violin concertos by the likes of Bruch, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, and Brahms, but it at least picks up in the final movement where Isaac Stern's warm tone sparkles for a nice finish. We finish disc one with the mildly entertaining _Overture on Greek Themes_ by Glazunov; no doubt of interest to Maestro Mitropoulos due to his own Greek heritage.

Next up, some wonderful music by Rachmaninoff, starting with his _Symphony #2_, that is big and melodic, packed with sad, Russian soulfulness, and very much in the mold of Tchaikovsky's symphonic oeuvre. The dark and spooky _Isle of the Dead_ follows as an early favorite of mine that I first heard on LP, and quite appropriate for the coming of Halloween.

We then move to a very heart-felt Berg _Violin Concerto_ featuring Joseph Szigeti. The _Cinema-Fantasy Overture_ by Darius Milhaud follows with a composer that I almost never listen to, and know almost nothing about, except that Milhaud was American jazz legend, David Brubeck's, beloved teacher. To me the _Cinema-Fantasy Overture_ sounds a bit like a modified _Night in the Tropics_ by Gottschalk; and Mitropoulos serves it up without enough swing and movement to make it fairly entertaining. The much more interesting work is the _Piano Concerto #3_ by Ernst Krenek (another composer I almost never listen to and know nothing about) where Mitropoulos doubles as pianist and conductor.

Moving on, Mitropoulos sits the next one out as we let Thomas Schippers take over for a solid _Alexander Nevsky_ by Prokofiev. Then Mitropoulos steps back in for a swinging rendition of Prokofiev's _Romeo and Juliet suite_; and all these selections by Berg, Milhaud, Krenek, and Prokofiev, demonstrate that Mitropoulos was a champion of many contemporary composers of his day, even the ones that might have challenged his core audience with new, modern, or even "ultra-modern" sounds.

We end with a very heart-felt and free-sounding Mahler _Symphony #9_; Mitropoulos being one of those conductors like Bruno Walter who played Mahler long before Leonard Bernstein made Mahler hip and fashionable.

While the antiquated technology on some of the above recordings (especially those from the 1940s) make the sound a bit squeaky and tin-can, I say that Mitropoulos is always worth the extra effort.


----------



## eljr

Epicycle II

Gyda Valtysdottir (cello), Skúli Sverrisson (electronics), Anna Thorvaldsdóttir (electronics), Úlfur Hansson (synthesizer), Kjartan Sveinsson (piano), Julian Sartorius (drums), Aaron Roche (guitar), Shahzad Ismaily (bass), Daníel Bjarnason (tape), Jónsi (electronics), Albert Finnbogason (moog synthesizer)

Release Date: 2nd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: SLE-70012
Label: Dorian Sono Luminus
Length: 40 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

Klemperer and the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Merl

A recording that's gone up in my estimation since I reviewed many in the Grieg SQ in the Weekly Quartet thread. So much so that I've just bought it from Ebay for under £2.


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming...


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performing Schubert's 2nd and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> This morning I remembered that I attended a concert given by the (what was then) Northern Sinfonia nearly 40 years ago that included Schubert's 4th.....It also included ( I think!) one of Mozart's Piano Concertos and I believe the pianist was Emmanuel Ax.


Now listening to Harnoncourt and the BPO performing the 4th.....'robust'


----------



## eljr

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 19439795772
Label: Sony
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

*Dame Joan Alston Sutherland, OM, AC, DBE (7 November 1926 - 10 October 2010)*



Love Live Forever

The Romance of Musical Comedy

Joan Sutherland (soprano)

Ambrosian Light Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Fall, L: Medley
Fraser-Simson: Love Will Find A Way (from The Maid of the Mountains)
Fraser-Simson: The Maid of the Mountains
Friml: Indian Love Call (from Rose Marie)
Friml: Rose Marie (Harbach & Hammerstein)
German: Tom Jones, Act III: For Tonight (Sophia's Waltz-Song)
Herbert, V: The Only Girl
Herbert, V: When you're away (from The Only Girl)
Heuberger: Der Opernball (The Opera Ball)
Heuberger: Gehen wir ins Chambre séparée (from Der Opernball)
Kern: And Love Was Born (from Music In The Air)
Kern: Make Believe (from Showboat)
Kern: Music In The Air
Kern: Show Boat
Kreisler: Stars In My Eyes (from The King Steps Out)
Lehár: Love, love for ever (from Paganini)
Lehár: Viljalied (from Die lustige Witwe)
Lehár: Wär' es auch nichts als ein Augenblick (from Das Fabriksmädel)
Massenet: Air de Nina (from Chérubin)
Millöcker: Die Dubarry
Posford: At the Balalaika from Balalaika
Rodgers, R: Falling in love with love (from The Boys from Syracuse)
Romberg, S: Deep in my heart, dear
Straus, O: Leise, ganz leise klingt's durch den Raum (from Ein Walzertraum)
Straus, O: My Hero from The Chocolate Soldier
Strauss, J, II: Nun's Chorus from Casanova
Zeller: Schenkt man sich Rosen in Tirol (from Der Vogelhändler)

In loving memory.


----------



## sbmonty

Milhaud: String Quartet No. 7, Op. 87
Fanny Mendelssohn Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Prae BACH torius*


----------



## sbmonty

Milhaud: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 46
Fanny Mendelssohn Quartet

These are really enjoyable. It's a shame they aren't recorded more often.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Illusions; Two Intermissions; etc. Aki Takahashi

This is very early Feldman, pieces for solo piano from the early 1950s, the composer's mid-to-late 20s. Illusions (1950) strikes me as somewhat Webernian (or rather Wolpean) and not truly reminiscent of the Feldman we would get to know better in the later '50s and '60s and beyond (faster, more notes, more dynamics) but it is a nice work. It definitely has a kind of "New York" vibe. By Two Intermissions (1951) we're already starting to see more spaciousness and quietude. It's interesting hearing Feldman pieces in these shorter forms. Takahashi is one of the pre-eminent Feldman interpreters and she is captured in good form here, though the piano tone is somewhat distant, and sharply trebly, not the greatest I've ever heard. I would say it's worth a purchase for these early works alone, and I haven't even gotten to the two late works at the end (Piano (1977) and Palais de Mari (1986)).


----------



## Jacck

time for some autumnal music
*Brahms - Piano Sonatas (all 3)*
Lukas Geniušas
some of my favorite piano sonatas in all the repertoire


----------



## atsizat

So depressing!


----------



## Vasks

331/3 rpm Records

*E.T.A. Hoffmann - Overture to Act 2 of "The Merry Musicians" (Zagrosek/Schwann)
Schubert - Piano Trio #1 (Rubinstein-Szering-Fournier/RCA)
Wagner - Dawn & Siegfried's Rhine Jouney from "Gotterdammerung" (Steinberg/Command)*


----------



## eljr

Persian Autumn

Mary Dullea (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: MSV 28610
Label: Divine Art
Length: 72 minutes


----------



## SearsPoncho

Saint-Saens Piano Trio #2 - Florestan Trio

Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante - Perlman/Zuckerman/IPO/Mehta


----------



## ELbowe

*I found this at the Salvation Army past week (sorry for repeating - shown in "newly acquired" thread) and after a double plus cleaning I can live with the snaps crackles and pops in the quiet spaces. Rescuing this one was important as it is only recording I have from Riga Cathedral plus the old USSR label I never saw before. Testing now on the good turntable....the music as expected is great especially in the loud bits when the vinyl noise is overridden by the organ!! 
The Big Organ Of Riga Dom (Riga Lutheran Cathedral formally The Cathedral Church of Saint Mary, Riga Latvia)
Bach and Reger 
Pēteris Sīpolnieks / Leonarda Daine ‎- 
Мелодия ‎ LP, USSR 1981 *


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

CD3



















This song is from CD2


----------



## Skakner

*Symphony 2*
The second part, _Andantino in modo di canzona_...such a beauty...


----------



## 8j1010

I'm currently 1 hour into it, I really like the music so far, which surprised me because I'm not a big fan of Wagner.


----------



## Bkeske

Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Francois-Xavier Roth, Live streaming via Digital Concert Hall. Today:


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

Such a beautifull song!


----------



## Dimace

*Pyotr, Robert, Daniel & Sergiu!* The names are great, the works are great, the performances are great. Very-very nice CD from EMI, which, especially with Schumann's Concert makes impression.


----------



## senza sordino

Ives A Symphony New England Holidays, Central Park in the Dark, Orchestral Set no 1: Three Places in New England, The Unanswered Question









Samuel Barber Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Essays for Orchestra Nos 2 and 3, Toccata Festiva









Copland Appalachian Spring, Fanfare for the Common Man, El Salon Mexico, Danzon Cubano









Ferde Grofe Gand Canyon Suite, Mississippi Suite









Elliot Carter Three Occasions for Orchestra, Violin Concerto, Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Missa Solemnis, Op. 123
Helen Donath, Brigitte Fassbaender, Peter Schreier, John Shirley-Quirk
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík

A tremendously great performance in every regard!

I'm not copying Bourdon, but we seem to have had similar ideas for listening today.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works with orchestra etc. part seven for tonight.

Incidental music for the play _Jokamies_ [_Everyman_] for mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, piano, organ and orchestra op.83 [Text: Hugo von Hoffmannsthal] (1916):










_Humoresque no.1_ for violin and orchestra op.87 no.1 (1917 - rev. 1940):










_Oma maa_ [_My Homeland_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.92 [Text: Samuli Kustaa Berg] (1918):
_Maan virsi_ [_Song to the Earth_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.95 [Text: Eino Leino] (1920):










_Three Pieces_ for piano op.96, arr. for orchestra (with voice in no.2) [Text: Hjalmar Procopé] (orig. 1919 - arr. by 1921):
_Morceau romantique_ sur un motif de M. Jakob de Julin[/I] for orchestra WoO (1925):










Symphony no.6 in D-minor op.104 (1918-23):
Symphony no.7 in C op.105 (1922-24):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Giuseppe Verdi*: Arias from Macbeth, Nabucco, Ernani, & Don Carlo. Maria Callas, Nicolà Rescigno, Philharmonia Orchestra

Happy birthday to maestro Verdi. I don't listen to his music often by any means, but I do enjoy hearing Callas sing these great arias.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Piano Concertos 3 & 4 - Pollini, Berlin PO, Abbado.


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Israel Philharmonic / Zubin Mehta


----------



## annaw

*Beehtoven: Op. 18 string quartets - Takacs*

Absolutely wonderful recording and played with great precision, charisma and forcefulness.


----------



## Skakner

2005 recording.
Behind this bizarre album art, there is a very good performance.


----------



## Knorf

*Darius Milhaud*: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 5
Petersen Quartett

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.






I also listened to the performance by the Quatuor Parisii:


----------



## Malx

Haydn, Symphony No 46 - The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.

For todays Saturday Symphony.


----------



## jim prideaux

back to Harnoncourt and the BPO performing Schubert's 4th, followed by Schumann's 4th.....


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Bartók's 1st and 3rd piano concertos. Brilliant performances by Peter Serkin, the young Seiji Ozawa and the CSO.


----------



## Colin M

Liszt, Transcendental Studies no. 4 (‘Mazeppa’) Trifonov (Piano)

Just a bravura performance of one of the most difficult pieces in the repertoire... The background is this is a piano poem based on a famous work of Lord Byron at the time all about a national hero (caught in a love scandal and punished) strapped onto his faithful stallion and riding off to confront or save the world or maybe both. He survives and in the poem he begins by telling a fellow noble the stiryvwhen that noble asks him how he became such a great horseman... one of Byron’s most unappreciated and most ironic narratives 

Fast forward a century and a little more a popular rock and roll band named The Rolling Stones considered the same with the help of an Harvard educated American Hippie named Gram Parsons, Wild Horses.

Wild Horses couldn’t drag me away
Wild Wild Horses we’ll ride them some day

Music is universal if you know the history


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Toccatas, BWV 910-916
Mahan Esfahani

Wonderfully imaginative, musically stylish performances, and a superb recording to boot.


----------



## Dimace

Colin M said:


> Liszt, Transcendental Studies no. 4 ('Mazeppa') Trifonov (Piano)
> 
> Just a bravura performance of one of the most difficult pieces in the repertoire... The background is this is a piano poem based on a famous work of Lord Byron at the time all about a national hero (caught in a love scandal and punished) strapped onto his faithful stallion and riding off to confront or save the world or maybe both. He survives and in the poem he begins by telling a fellow noble the stiryvwhen that noble asks him how he became such a great horseman... one of Byron's most unappreciated and most ironic narratives
> 
> Fast forward a century and a little more a popular rock and roll band named The Rolling Stones considered the same with the help of an Harvard educated American Hippie named Gram Parsons, Wild Horses.
> 
> Wild Horses couldn't drag me away
> Wild Wild Horses we'll ride them some day
> 
> Music is universal if you know the history


Excellent! Trifonov is a great pianist, but after Arrau I can't listen these (super beloved to me) works with any other pianist. Thanks for the background story.


----------



## Colin M

Dimace said:


> Excellent! Trifonov is a great pianist, but after Arrau I can't listen these (super beloved to me) works with any other pianist. Thanks for the background story.


 I agree in totality Arrau broke the mold I am just glad that young Daniel is getting a newer generation to focus on music's greatest instrument


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.7 in A major, op.92. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic (the 1977 recording)

This is sounding amazing to me. I love when I'm feeling receptive to Beethoven's symphonies, which is by no means all the time. I'm happy to have this acclaimed cycle, which I picked up recently.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Guess I'm looking for sad songs right now! This was a nice find <3


----------



## Dimace

A very impressive anthology of *Arrau's middle period* (1937- 1959) with carefully selected representative works and outstanding performances from one of the best pianists in the human history. Chopin, Beethoven (top) Liszt, Grieg (amazing piano concerto) etc. are included in this 10XCDs set from Membran (DEU) I suggest this one without any reservation. Super quality piano and many rare performances.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Joe B

In Thursday's mail - Rebecca Miller leading the Royal Northern Sinfonia in music by Aaron Jay Kernis:









Dreamsongs (Joshua Roman - cello)
Viola Concerto (Paul Neubauer - viola)
Concerto with Echoes
Tumbalalaika (Aaron Jay Kernis - piano)
Fughetta (Aaron Jay Kernis - piano)


----------



## SanAntone

*Brian Ferneyhough - String Quartet No 6*


----------



## pmsummer

Skakner said:


> 2005 recording.
> Behind this bizarre album art, there is a very good performance.


One of my FAVORITE Brandenburgs.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25, etc.

Murray Perahia (piano)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, K387 'Spring'/ String Quartet No. 14 in G major, K387 'Spring'

Alban Berg Quartett (string quartet)
Recorded: 1987-12-20
Recording Venue: 13-20 December 1987 / Evangelische Kirche, Seon


----------



## Rogerx

What's Next Vivaldi?

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin "Il Grosso Mogul" in D major RV 208
Vivaldi: Concerto in G minor RV157
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 4 'Con quattro Violini obligati', RV 550
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, Op. 8 No. 5 in E flat major, RV253 'La tempesta di mare'
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, RV 191 in C major


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl: Bach

Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln

Gramophone Magazine November 2018

What's most surprising is the humour. Appl is, by instinct, a musical storyteller and he brings a raconteur's enjoyment to the musical battle between Apollo and Pan…Concerto Köln provide a skilled supporting cast for Appl's musical drama…But vocally there are issues…Appl's natural, unaffected delivery and bright, tenorial tone may yet make for a great artist but he's still far from the finished product.


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg: Gurrelieder

Jessye Norman (soprano), Tatiana Troyanos (mezzo), James McCracken (tenor), David Arnold (baritone), Kim Scown (tenor), Werner Klemperer (speaker)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Skakner

*Piano Sonata 1, op.80*


----------



## Malx

A bit of a 'Pick-n-Mix' assortment of music so far this morning.

*Walton, Cello Concero - Gregor Piatigorsky, Boston SO, Charles Munch.
*Excellent sound for a 1957 recording. Hard to tell from the cover that this super performance is even on the disc - what were they thinking.

*Dukas, La Peri - Orchestre National de l'O.R.T.F, Jean Martinon.*
from 'The Late Years' box.

*Rameau & Le Roux - Gustav Leonhardt.*


----------



## rice

Woyrsch's third symphony


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - a short-ish eighth and final part of his various works with orchestra etc. this morning.

Prelude and two suites for orchestra from the incidental music for _Stormen_ [_The Tempest_] by William Shakespeare op.109 (orig. 1925-26 - arr. 1927 and rev. 1929):










_Tapiola_ - tone poem for orchestra op.112 (1926):










_Andante festivo_ for string quartet WoO, arr. for strings and timpani WoO (orig. 1922 - arr. 1938):










_Väinön virsi_ [_Väinö's Song_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.110 [Text: Finnish legend from _Kalevala_] (1926):
_Finlandia_ - tone poem for orchestra, version for male choir and orchestra op.26 [Text: Veikko Antero Koskenniemi] (orig. 1899-1900 - rev. with lyrics by 1940):










_Ett ensamt skidspår_ [_A Lonely Ski-Trail_] - melodrama for narrator and piano WoO, arr. for narrator, harp and strings WoO [Text: Bertel Gripenberg] (orig. 1925 - arr. 1948):


----------



## Ariasexta

Skakner said:


> 2005 recording.
> Behind this bizarre album art, there is a very good performance.


Oh, I had been wondered about this picture for a long time, suddenly I came to sense now, it is an allegory of the classical baroque music revived in our age of industrialization.


----------



## Merl

Listening now. Not going to say what I think yet but suffice it to say there's a full review coming as it's the 5th new cycle I've got hold of.







l


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos 24-25-5

Geza Anda (piano and director)

Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

It's been a minute, so Brahms Symphony no. 4...


----------



## Joe B

In Thursday's mail - Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in music by Peteris Vasks:


----------



## Skakner

Ariasexta said:


> Oh, I had been wondered about this picture for a long time, suddenly I came to sense now, it is an allegory of the classical baroque music revived in our age of industrialization.


Could be......


----------



## Rogerx

Complices-Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
Chopin: Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
Coltrane: Improvisation on Bach: Alabama
Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher: I. Un poco indeciso
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Popper: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 11 No. 3
Popper: Serenade, Op. 54 No. 2
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Shchedrin: Im Stile von Albeniz for violin & piano
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Vecsey, F: Valse triste
Zimmermann, B A: Four Short Studies for Cello solo: IV


----------



## Skakner

*Mahler - Symphony 5*

This is a youth orchestra!!!


----------



## Malx

Streamed via Qobuz.

Beethoven, Symphony No. 9 - Christiane Karg (soprano), Sophie Harmsen (mezzo), Werner Güra (tenor), Florian Boesch (baritone), 
Freiburger Barockorchester, Zürcher Sing-Akademie, Pablo Heras-Casado.

An individual performance that demands to be heard.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fantastic


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 In D, Op. 36
Walter; Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> A very impressive anthology of *Arrau's middle period* (1937- 1959) with carefully selected representative works and outstanding performances from one of the best pianists in the human history. Chopin, Beethoven (top) Liszt, Grieg (amazing piano concerto) etc. are included in this 10XCDs set from Membran (DEU) I suggest this one without any reservation. Super quality piano and many rare performances.
> 
> View attachment 144227


"Seriöser Klangzauberer" is probably the funniest appellation I've ever seen given to a famous pianist. That being said, that box looks great!


----------



## atsizat

From Ennio Morricone


----------



## Eramire156

*Dsch for breakfast*

*Dmitri Shostakovich
Symphony no.1 in F major, op.10*









*William Steinberg
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2

Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia, David Haslam.


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> "Seriöser Klangzauberer" is probably the funniest appellation I've ever seen given to a famous pianist. That being said, that box looks great!


''Seriös'' isn't wrong, but ''ernsthaft'' is much better. They used the first maybe because it looks like the same to the English ''serious'' which is included in the English title...


----------



## eljr

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45

Christiane Libor (soprano) & Thomas E. Bauer (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Choir & Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Antoni Wit

Release Date: 31st Mar 2014
Catalogue No: NBD0039

Blu-ray Audio


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway:








*MAURICE RAVEL*
Requiem æternam †
*PIERRE VILLETTE*
MESSE DA PACEM (Op. 38) †
Élévation (Op. 22) *
Hymne à la Vierge (Op. 24)
Salutation angélique (Op. 20) *
*YVES CASTAGNET*
MESSE BRÈVE ‡
Veni Sancte Spiritus †

*THE CHOIR OF ROYAL HOLLOWAY*
*RUPERT GOUGH* - director/organ *
*SARAH FOX* - soprano
*ANDREW DEWAR* † - organ
*LIAM CONDON* ‡ - organ


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> ''Seriös'' isn't wrong, but ''ernsthaft'' is much better. They used the first maybe because it looks like the same to the English ''serious'' which is included in the English title...


"Ernsthaft" has recognizable resemblance to english "earnest", at least, but I'm not sure everyone would pick up on it. (Interesting that the Latinate vs Germanic roots dichotomy exists in German, too.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Missae Breves*

I started out with Harnoncourt's recording, but I don't like the sound of his choir. Then I remembered I had this. To my ears, this is much better.


----------



## Chilham

Bruckner: Symphony no. 9

Carlo Maria Giulini

Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in music by Will Todd:







]


----------



## Rogerx

[/url]

Brahms, Bartók, Liszt

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 2/ Rhapsodies (2), Op. 79/ Bartók: Rhapsody, Op. 1, Sz. 26/Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody in A Minor, S. 244 No.


----------



## eljr

some beautiful music at Sunday mass


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144241


*Johannes Brahms*

Fantasias, op. 116
Intermezzos, op. 117
Clavierstücke, op. 118
Clavierstücke, op. 119

Stephen Hough, piano

2020


----------



## Guest002

Malcolm Williamson: a fine Australian composer (and you don't get many of them to the pound!). These piano concerti, played by Howard Shelley with the Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Piers Lane, are extremely good, and much under-rated, in my opinion. Enjoying them a lot!


----------



## eljr

Byzantine Ottoman Music in Constantinople / 13th c. - 18th c.
Petros Tabouris Ensemble


----------



## Dimace

flamencosketches said:


> "Ernsthaft" has recognizable resemblance to english "earnest", at least, but I'm not sure everyone would pick up on it. (Interesting that the Latinate vs Germanic roots dichotomy exists in German, too.)


Seriös root is Greek = σοβαρός. For the Ernsthaft, I have no clous. The German, English, Holland & Danish (+Norwegian + Swedish) languages are Greek language daughters. French, Italian, Spanish, Portugaise, Romanian etc, are Romanic languages.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mozart's The Marriage of Figaro - Solti/LPO/te Kanawa/Popp/von Stade/Ramey


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony No. 6 in F major, op. 68 "Pastoral" • Symphony No. 8 in F major, op. 93

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## thejewk

Had quite the session today:

Shostakovich's 5, 6 and 7th Quartets - Fitzwilliams
Berlioz' Cleopatre and Symphonie Fantastique - Boulez 
Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony No 1, Three Piano Pieces, Friede Auf Erden, Five Pieces for Orchestra and Erwartung - Gould or Boulez

Now I feel pleasantly shell shocked.


----------



## Vasks

_born 1955_

*Dusapin - Fist (Ars Nova/Naive)
Kasparov - Douze echantillons de correlations entre (Vinogradov/Le Chant du monde)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Machaut*

CD2


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Elgar, Violin Concerto - Philippe Graffin (violin), RLPO, Vernon Handley.

The disc is marked as 'Original Manuscript Versions' but listening as I was without full attention the differences weren't obvious.
I must listen again more attentively with notes and ears fully open.


----------



## eljr




----------



## cougarjuno

Elgar - Symphony no. 1 and three Pomp and Circumstance Marches. Andrew Davis and BBC


----------



## eljr

Ave Maria: Marian Hymns

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 96137

CD II


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*CE DIABOLIC CHANT*


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Sibelius - Finlandia · Valse Triste · Der Schwan Von Tuonela • Tapiola. Berliner Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon 1967 German pressing


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Bach*

The Well-Tempered Clavier

Book I Preludes and Fugues 1-8

Glenn Gould


----------



## ELbowe

*Both so different yet both so wonderful:
Monteverdi L'Orfeo
Nigel Rogers, London Baroque, Charles Medlam, London Cornett And Sackbut Ensemble.
On Virgin Veritas ‎- 2 CD UK 2005*








*Concerts for violin and orchestra (Szymanowski, Prokofiev) 
Shizuka Ishikawa (Violin)
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra under Jan Krenz, 1975 Supraphon CZ (download)*


----------



## eljr

Ave Maria: Marian Hymns

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 96137

CD III


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 96, 169, 116; Chorale "Vor deinem Thron" BWV 668
Katharine Fuge, Nathalie Stutzmann, Christoph Genz, Gotthold Schwarz 
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Continuing with my own personal Bach cantatas pilgrimage, cantatas for the 18th Sunday after Trinity.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2 In B Flat / Thirty-Two Variations In C Minor. The Cleveland Orchestra with Emil Gilels. Angel 1970


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of 20th c. music from across the pond for this evening, followed by two more tomorrow morning. The _American Classics_ series was/is a really interesting and worthwhile enterprise as it introduced me to music not just by these gentleman but other luminaries such as Ned Rorem, Michael Daugherty and William Schuman. All in all, I'd say it is one of the more dazzling jewels in Naxos' crown.

String Quartet no.2 (1966):
String Quartet no.3 (1981):
_Reflections on the Nature of Water_ for solo marimba (1986):
_Dark Wind_ for violin and cello (1994):










_Toccata_ for violin and player piano (1935):
_Prelude and Blues_ for piano - prelude arr. for piano duet by Cheryl Seltzer and Joel Sachs (orig. 1935):
_Sonatina_ for piano - arr. for piano duet by Yvar Mikhashoff (orig. 1941):
_Trio Movement_ for clarinet, bassoon and piano (1942):
_Piece no.1_ for small orchestra (1943):
String Quartet no.1 (1945):
_Study no.15_ for player piano - arr. for piano duet by Yvar Mikhashoff (orig. late 1950s):
_¿Tango?_ for piano (1984):
_Piece no.2_ for small orchestra (1986):










_Melismata_ for solo violin (1982):
_Whirled Series_ for alto saxophone and piano (1987):
_Homily_ for solo snare drum (1987):
_Beaten Paths_ for solo marimba (1988):
_Play it Again, Sam_ for solo viola (1989):
_Soli e Duettini_ for flute and guitar (1989):
_None but the Lonely Flute_ for solo flute (1991):
_Around the Horn_ for solo horn (1993):










_Songs, Drones, and Refrains of Death_ for baritone, amplified guitar, amplified double bass, electric piano/harpsichord and two percussionists [Texts: Federico Garcia Lorca] (1962-68):
_Quest_ for guitar, double bass, soprano saxophone, harp and two percussionists (1994):


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Dvorak - The Three Great Symphonies, 3 LP box set. Symphonies 7,8,&9. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia 1970.


----------



## Skakner

Good performance, good sound!


----------



## Caroline

Beloved works by Schubert and Mozart on a fortepiano by Kristian Bezuidenhout (57 min)


----------



## Knorf

*György Ligeti*: String Quartet No. 2
LaSalle Quartet

One of my favorite string quartets, and my selection for the string quartet listening thread this week. This superb and authoritative performance is by the quartet who were the dedicatees and premiered this masterpiece.










*György Ligeti*: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Hagen Quartett

This one is pretty different from No. 2, composed before Ligeti fled communist Hungary. We he wrote it, he had no hope of it being performed due to oppression and persecution from the regime. It's among Ligeti's most Bartókian pieces, but there are plenty of moments where his nascent mature musical personality is apparent.


----------



## Coach G

elgars ghost said:


> Two discs of 20th c. music from across the pond for this evening, followed by two more tomorrow morning. The _American Classics_ series was/is a really interesting and worthwhile enterprise as it introduced me to music not just by these gentleman but other luminaries such as Ned Rorem, Michael Daugherty and William Schuman. All in all, I'd say it is one of the more dazzling jewels in Naxos' crown.
> 
> String Quartet no.2 (1966):
> String Quartet no.3 (1981):
> _Reflections on the Nature of Water_ for solo marimba (1986):
> _Dark Wind_ for violin and cello (1994):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Toccata_ for violin and player piano (1935):
> _Prelude and Blues_ for piano - prelude arr. for piano duet by Cheryl Seltzer and Joel Sachs (orig. 1935):
> _Sonatina_ for piano - arr. for piano duet by Yvar Mikhashoff (orig. 1941):
> _Trio Movement_ for clarinet, bassoon and piano (1942):
> _Piece no.1_ for small orchestra (1943):
> String Quartet no.1 (1945):
> _Study no.15_ for player piano - arr. for piano duet by Yvar Mikhashoff (orig. late 1950s):
> _¿Tango?_ for piano (1984):
> _Piece no.2_ for small orchestra (1986):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Melismata_ for solo violin (1982):
> _Whirled Series_ for alto saxophone and piano (1987):
> _Homily_ for solo snare drum (1987):
> _Beaten Paths_ for solo marimba (1988):
> _Play it Again, Sam_ for solo viola (1989):
> _Soli e Duettini_ for flute and guitar (1989):
> _None but the Lonely Flute_ for solo flute (1991):
> _Around the Horn_ for solo horn (1993):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Songs, Drones, and Refrains of Death_ for baritone, amplified guitar, amplified double bass, electric piano/harpsichord and two percussionists [Texts: Federico Garcia Lorca] (1962-68):
> _Quest_ for guitar, double bass, soprano saxophone, harp and two percussionists (1994):


I don't have any of the above CDs, but I love the NAXOS _American Classics_ series. Ironic that it took a German-born businessman (Klaus Heymann) and a Hong Kong based operation to tap into the wealth of our American classical music and make it available to the world at budget prices. I first came to classical music by way of CBS and RCA budget lines of reissue LPs. Those American music corporations would record and program the music of Ives, Copland, Barber, and Bernstein, along with a few popular American pieces here and there such as Gershwin's _Rhapsody in Blue_ and Grofe's _Grand Canyon Suite_; and every once a while throw out a piece by a William Schumann, Walter Piston, or Alan Hovhaness, almost (it seemed) out of a begrudged sense of obligation to our own American classical composers. It wasn't until NAXOS came along that I was really able to enjoy American classical music as a prolific and vibrant part of our American musical heritage, and today a huge chunk (probably at least 15%) of the classical music I listen to is by American composers.


----------



## Knorf

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Symphonies in A major, No. 1 in E-flat major, Op. 2, & No. 2 in A minor, Op. 55
Orchestre National de l'ORTF, Jean Martinon

Underrated but delightful symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


>


Am I the only one who saw that picture and thought, "Don't jump"?


----------



## DavidA

Handel

Suite no 5

Richter (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144257


*Gioachino Rossini*

Il Barbiere di Siviglia

Orchestre e coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna
Giuseppe Patanè, conductor

1989, reissued 2012


----------



## flamencosketches

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No.4, op.112. Theodore Kuchar, National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine

This is a great performance of this work, thus far the only symphony of Prokofiev's that has really clicked with me. I think seeing it in concert helped.


----------



## DavidA

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 144257
> 
> 
> *Gioachino Rossini*
> 
> Il Barbiere di Siviglia
> 
> Orchestre e coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna
> Giuseppe Patanè, conductor
> 
> 1989, reissued 2012


Apparently Rossini wrote it in a couple of weeks. When Donizetti heard about it he said, 'Well Rossini always was idle!'


----------



## Joe B

In Thursday's mail - Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir in choral music by Peteris Vasks:


----------



## Jacck

*Mendelssohn - 6 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 35*
Siegfried Stöckigt










a marriage between Schubertian melody and Bachian counterpoint


----------



## Granate

Anton Bruckner: Symphonies No.8 (1890 Version Ed. Nowak) & No.9
Staatskapelle Dresden, Eugen Jochum
Warner Classics, 2020 (2000 Remasters)

I finished my Bruckner little journey along the one of the finest studio sets, the Jochum in Dresden. I still think it is as flawed as before owning the set. This No.8 is really uninspired and a stone in Jochum's shoe to crown the big three symphonies. Because this time I've found the recording of the No.9 as inspiring as many members here say. It's certainly loud, but it's one of the recordings of the cycle that pulls the brass to their best version. I ended up enjoying it a lot.

So I got no surprises. Apart from a blissful experience with my favourites, No.2 and No.7, I dearly enjoyed the recordings of the No.5 and the No.9, and No.1 was really fine too. No.3, No.4, No.6 and No.8 still remain below the standards that I should feel to consider them remarkable.


----------



## senza sordino

Barber Symphonies 1 and 2, The School for Scandal Overture









Bernstein Prelude Fugue and Riffs, Copland Clarinet Concerto, Stravinsky Ebony Concerto, Gould Derivations for clarinet and band, Bartok Contrasts (Bartok, Szigeti and Goodman perform)









Ellington Harlem, Black Brown and Beige, The Black Kings, The River Suite, Take the A Train. A fabulous disk.









Gershwin Overtures and Songs from the Shows


----------



## flamencosketches

*Darius Milhaud*: Le Carnaval d'Aix, op.83b. Jack Gibbons (piano), Ronald Corp, New London Orchestra

Enjoying this work a lot; probably the best Milhaud I've heard yet, which is not much in all. Nice neoclassical music.

Now onto Le Boeuf sur le toit, op.58. Same lineup minus the piano. Very strange ballet music, all over the place in feeling. This piece was premiered 100 years ago in early 1920.


----------



## Joe B

Bryden Thomson leading The London Symphony Orchestra in Ralph Vaughan Williams "A London Symphony (No.2)":


----------



## HenryPenfold

Coach G said:


> I don't have any of the above CDs, but I love the NAXOS _American Classics_ series. Ironic that it took a German-born businessman (Klaus Heymann) and a Hong Kong based operation to tap into the wealth of our American classical music and make it available to the world at budget prices. I first came to classical music by way of CBS and RCA budget lines of reissue LPs. Those American music corporations would record and program the music of Ives, Copland, Barber, and Bernstein, along with a few popular American pieces here and there such as Gershwin's _Rhapsody in Blue_ and Grofe's _Grand Canyon Suite_; and every once a while throw out a piece by a William Schumann, Walter Piston, or Alan Hovhaness, almost (it seemed) out of a begrudged sense of obligation to our own American classical composers. It wasn't until NAXOS came along that I was really able to enjoy American classical music as a prolific and vibrant part of our American musical heritage, and today a huge chunk (probably at least 15%) of the classical music I listen to is by American composers.


I bought all those CDs when they were released. So pleased with them, and this American Classics series (of which I have way too many!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 101*

Lovely, characterful performance with good recorded sound.


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> Two discs of 20th c. music from across the pond for this evening, followed by two more tomorrow morning. The _American Classics_ series was/is a really interesting and worthwhile enterprise as it introduced me to music not just by these gentleman but other luminaries such as Ned Rorem, Michael Daugherty and William Schuman. All in all, I'd say it is one of the more dazzling jewels in Naxos' crown.
> I bought all those CDs when they were released. So pleased with them, and this American Classics series (of which I have way too many!)
> String Quartet no.2 (1966):
> String Quartet no.3 (1981):
> _Reflections on the Nature of Water_ for solo marimba (1986):
> _Dark Wind_ for violin and cello (1994):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Toccata_ for violin and player piano (1935):
> _Prelude and Blues_ for piano - prelude arr. for piano duet by Cheryl Seltzer and Joel Sachs (orig. 1935):
> _Sonatina_ for piano - arr. for piano duet by Yvar Mikhashoff (orig. 1941):
> _Trio Movement_ for clarinet, bassoon and piano (1942):
> _Piece no.1_ for small orchestra (1943):
> String Quartet no.1 (1945):
> _Study no.15_ for player piano - arr. for piano duet by Yvar Mikhashoff (orig. late 1950s):
> _¿Tango?_ for piano (1984):
> _Piece no.2_ for small orchestra (1986):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Melismata_ for solo violin (1982):
> _Whirled Series_ for alto saxophone and piano (1987):
> _Homily_ for solo snare drum (1987):
> _Beaten Paths_ for solo marimba (1988):
> _Play it Again, Sam_ for solo viola (1989):
> _Soli e Duettini_ for flute and guitar (1989):
> _None but the Lonely Flute_ for solo flute (1991):
> _Around the Horn_ for solo horn (1993):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Songs, Drones, and Refrains of Death_ for baritone, amplified guitar, amplified double bass, electric piano/harpsichord and two percussionists [Texts: Federico Garcia Lorca] (1962-68):
> _Quest_ for guitar, double bass, soprano saxophone, harp and two percussionists (1994):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I bought all those CDs when they were released. So pleased with them, and this American Classics series (of which I have way too many!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> I bought all those CDs when they were released. So pleased with them, and this American Classics series (of which I have way too many!)


I did also. It was so easy back in the day to drop by Barnes and Noble on the way home from work, where they had one section dedicated to Naxos recordings. They were only $7.99, so they didn't break the bank and they were cheap enough to take a risk.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player up with five by Marin Alsop on the NAXOS American Classics collection. It coincide, evidently, with another poster's ("Elgar's Ghost") sojourn into the NAXOS American Classics collection (see above postings):

1. *Bernstein *(w/additional texts by Leonard Bernstein and *Stephan Schwartz*): _Mass_, beginning (Marin Alsop/Baltimore Symphony Orchestra w/Jubilant Sykes, celebrant, Morgan State University Choir, Peabody Children's Chorus, & additional soloists) 
2. *Bernstein*: _Mass_, continued
3. *Barber* (w/text by *James Agee*): _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_; _Essays for Orchestra # 2 & 3_; _Toccata Festival_ (Marin Alsop/Royal Scottish National Orchestra w/Karina Gauvin, soprano on _Knoxville_, and Thomas Trotter, organ, on _Toccata Festival_) 
4. Barber: Violin Concerto, Souvenirs, Serenade for Strings, Music for a Scene from Shelley (Marin Alsop/Royal Scottish National Orchestra w/James Bruswell, violin, on _Violin Concerto_)
5. *Adams*: _Short Ride in a Fast Machine_; *Adams *(w/text by *Walt Whitman*): _The Wound Dresser_; *Busoni* (arranged by *Adams*): _Berceuse Elegiaque_; *Adams*: _Shaker Loops_ (Marin Alsop/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra w/Nathan Gunn, baritone on _Wound Dresser_)

Just when I thought my CD collection was complete, I decided to order a bunch of NAXOS American classics CDs. Marin Alsop's rendition of Leonard Bernstein's _Mass_ is only the second one I've ever heard, having first owned the original one conducted by the composer, on vinyl; and later I upgraded that same recording to CD. If it's possible to really like and dislike a piece of classical music at once, then Bernstein's _Mass_ is it for me. _Mass_ goes off in too many directions and is derivative in too many ways. It starts out sounding a bit like Stravinsky's _Los Noces_, has a kazoo interlude that reminds me of Charles Ives, is pure Gustav Mahler in it's length and breadth, with a good infusion of Jazz and Broadway, and it even has a 12-Tone passage. While one can see Bernstein getting away with such devices with sincerity, it's the rock influences that don't convince me. The _Godspell_/_Jesus Christ Superstar_ feeling of _Mass_ sounds dated and tacky to my ears.

That being said, there are parts of _Mass_ that I really love. For example, the heart-felt _Word of the Lord_ is a prayer/meditation that is both reverent and humble, but also rebellious and stubborn. And there are other parts of _Mass_ that are just as moving, with great choral moments and orchestral interludes. While the over-arching message of _Mass_ is hard to get a handle on, I think it can be taken as a sincere work of faith involving reconciliation with God, especially if you compare it with Bernstein's _Symphony #3 "Kaddish"_, which is another long and rambling religious work that is also all over the place, but with some similar religious themes.

Maestro Alsop (who studied under Bernstein) takes a more subtle approach than Bernstein did in his original recording. It's almost as if this is what Bernstein would have recorded if he had revisited _Mass_ during his DG years after he slowed down his tempos and sought to savor every morsel of the music. Jubilant Sykes is wonderful and passionate as the "celebrant" with a smoky baritone that drives this very good performance.

Next up, some choice selections by Samuel Barber starting with one my favorite pieces bar none, _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_. This is followed by some lesser known Barber fare, except for the wonderful _Violin Concerto_, which James Buswell and Marin Alsop take down a bit compared to my Stern/Bernstein recording, allowing the Romantic feeling of Barber's lyric yet athletic concerto come to the fore in it's own time.

We round things out with John Adams and some pieces that have a great deal of movement and color. Apart from _Short Ride in a Fast Machine_, I wouldn't even say these works are particular "minimalist"; but more-so eclectic, taking on minimalist elements but also touching upon more traditionally lyric, and very original sound.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> I did also. It was so easy back in the day to drop by Barnes and Noble on the way home from work, where they had one section dedicated to Naxos recordings. They were only $7.99, so they didn't break the bank and they were cheap enough to take a risk.


Same here. There was a record shop in the high street where I lived in east London from 1988 to 2002 that stayed open until 8.30 pm. After work and after dinner, I'd slip out and return with one or two Naxos CDs. they were only £4.99 which in those days was a steal.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Haydn: Symphony No. 46. Giovanni Antonini Il Giardino Armonico. For Saturday Symphony. These 2032 discs are great. Also listened to symphonies 22 and 47.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 Jaap van Zweden, Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra. This is a solid set, though not quite top tier.










Bach: Cantatas BMW 12, 103,108, 117, 146, 166. Gardiner et al.










Magnard: Symphonies 3 & 4. Fabrice Bollon, Freiberg. Really enjoyable.










Verdi: Il Trovatore. Price, Cossotto, Domingo, Milnes, Mehta. The weekend opera. Still my favourite recording of this. Price is peerless.


----------



## MusicSybarite

rice said:


> Woyrsch's third symphony


From this work on his symphonies have more appeal. The first two are just tasteless, uninteresting, insipid.


----------



## MusicSybarite

BlackAdderLXX said:


> It's been a minute, so Brahms Symphony no. 4...
> 
> View attachment 144234


That performance spoils all the excitement that the work can have.


----------



## MusicSybarite

flamencosketches said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No.4, op.112. Theodore Kuchar, National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
> 
> This is a great performance of this work, thus far the only symphony of Prokofiev's that has really clicked with me. I think seeing it in concert helped.


Oddly enough that's my least favorite by him. The work is nice but pales in memorable material IMO. I think the first version is more cohesive.


----------



## Bkeske

Tchaikovsky's 4th. Maazel and The Cleveland Orchestra. Telarc 1979.

Fantastic recording and very nice performance


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Dvorak and Martinu piano concertos


----------



## SanAntone

*CARLO GESUALDO - Tenebrae* (2020)

Graindelavoix
Björn Schmelzer

Anne-Kathryn Olsen
Carine Tinney
Razek-François Bitar
Albert Riera
Andrés Miravete
Marius Peterson
Adrian Sîrbu
Arnout Malfliet

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

As is true for all of their recordings, Schmelzer achieves a rich and expressive sound from his singers. Glossa once again produces a CD package with the highest production values in the business.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Bkeske

Schubert - Rosamunde & Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream. Szell and The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia reissue, unknown date, probably early-mid 70's per label.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Bkeske

Ives Symphony #4. Jose Serebrier Conducting the London Philharmonic. RCA Red Seal 1974


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony 100-101
Philharmonia Hungarica and Antal Doráti


----------



## 13hm13

Foerster - Symphonies Nos.3 & 4 - Hermann Bäumer


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quartet - 'String Quartet No. 17 in B flat major, K458 / String Quartet No. 16 in E flat, K.428 / K421b

Alban Berg Quartett (string quartet)
Recorded: 1990-06-14
Recording Venue: 7-14 June 1990, Evangelical Church, Seon, Switzerland


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn & CPE Bach: Cello Concertos

Steven Isserlis (cello/director)

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## jim prideaux

Beecham and the RPO to start the day......

Schubert-Symphony no.3


----------



## Rogerx

*Ralph Vaughan Williams OM 12 October 1872*



Vaughan Williams: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 6

Hallé, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Rogerx

*Luciano Pavarotti 12 October 1935 - 6 September 2007*










Dame Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore

Joan Sutherland (Adina), Luciano Pavarotti (Nemorino), Dominic Cossa (Belcore), Spiro Malas (Dulcamara), Maria Casula (Giannetta)

English Chamber Orchestra & Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Jacck

*Mendelssohn - 6 Organ Sonatas Op.65*
Stefan Johannes Bleicher


----------



## Joe B

Herve Niquet leading the Munich Radio Orchestra with Veronique Gens (soprano):


----------



## Rogerx

Léon Boellmann: Chamber Music

Piano Trio in G major, Op. 19/Piano Quartet in F minor, Op. 10/Two pieces for cello and piano, Op. 31/2 Trios pour piano, violon et violoncelle (extraits des Heures mystiques)
Gérard Caussé (viola)

Trio Parnassus


----------



## Merl

A lovely disc. Not played it for ages till I fished it out of the cd racks, this morning.


----------



## Itullian

Extraordinary set


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler-3rd Symphony.

Michael Gielen and the SWR SO with Cornelia Kallisch and Choir.

Recorded live in Freiburg 1997.


----------



## Rogerx

à la russe

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Balakirev: Islamey - Oriental Fantasy
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
Stravinsky: Berceuse from The Firebird
Stravinsky: Finale from The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
Stravinsky: The Firebird: Danse infernale du roi Kastchei
Tchaikovsky: Méditation (No. 5 from Morceaux, Op. 72)
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72
Tchaikovsky: Pieces (2) for piano, Op. 1
Tchaikovsky: Scherzo à la Russe, Op. 1 No. 1


----------



## Itullian

Great disc!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I was amazed to discover recently that I had none of Eugene Ormandy's Richard Strauss records, so this recently-issued compilation has proven to be a real eye/ear-opener:









Currently listening to his recording of Also sprach Zarathustra, and it's magnificent.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (Gofriller cello 1700)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Joe B

Now that the dog has been walked, it's back to some music - Leonidas Kavakos leading the Camerata Salzburg from the bow in Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy's "Violin Concerto in E minor, Op 64":


----------



## SearsPoncho

Tchaikovsky's Piano Trio - Kogan/Rostropovich/Gilels (Moscow, 1952)


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Symphony No. 7

Daniel Barenboim (piano/conductor), Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

West-Eastern Divan Orchestra

Release Date: 20th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: 4838242
Label: DG
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Mayer - Overture for an American (Stanger/CRI)
Copland - Symphonic Ode (composer/Columbia)
Ruggles - Of Men and Mountains (Strickland/CRI)
Schuman - Symphony for Strings [aka Symphony #5] (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144284


*Henry Purcell*

Dido & Aeneas

Choir and Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Elizabeth Kenny and Steven Devine, directors

2009


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont, Wellington's Victory & Military Marches

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Philharmonic Wind Ensemble, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## 13hm13

Piano Concerto No. 3 / Fricsay + A. Fischer ; Violin Concerto / Schneiderhan

....which is CD106 on the new ....


----------



## Joe B

David Zinman leading the Orchestra of St. Luke's with Dawn Upshaw (soprano) performing Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## Skakner

*Piano Concerto 2*

Slightly underrated composer although he wrote beautiful music for piano.
One can hear Brahms and Rachmaninov echoes to his works.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Les Corps Glorieux
L'Ascention


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Caroline

Manxfeeder said:


> Am I the only one who saw that picture and thought, "Don't jump"?


Interesting thought. Is their performance a bridge to a new interpretation?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Inspired by @Rogerx


----------



## starthrower

Symphonies 4,6,7 by Vanska / Lahti


----------



## Caroline

Wunderbar...

Inspired by your post, I also found this recording on Fricsay's Complete Recordings on DG - Vol. I









There is nothing like these older recordings.


----------



## Coach G

Joe B said:


> Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 1":


Gerard Schwartz is a great conductor who has championed many American composers such as Walter Piston, William Schuman, and Alan Hovhaness. I have many of his recordings on the NAXOS _American Classics_ series. Is he giving us the middle finger, in that picture, though?


----------



## starthrower

Coach G said:


> Is he giving us the middle finger, in that picture, though?


Only to the people who spell his name with a t.


----------



## Joe B

Kronos Quartet performing Samuel Barber's "Adagio":










and Dmitri Shostakovich's "Quartet No. 8":


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)

disc 1


----------



## 13hm13

I've heard that the 1980 LvB PC1 on this is one of the best LvB PC1's out there.
I was also impressed by the 1987 PC3 on this CD .... especially the sonics (not typical, subpar DG digital from 1980s).


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Paul Creston's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## eljr

Jan Ladislav Dussek: Messe Solemnelle

Stefanie True (soprano), Helen Charlston (mezzo-soprano), Gwilym Bowen (tenor), Morgan Pearse (bass), Choir of the AAM, Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: AAM011
Label: AAM Records
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Malx

Earlier in the day:

*Villa-Lobos, Guitar Concerto & 5 Preludes - Julian Bream, LSO, Andre Previn.*
I'm not a great fan of classical guitar but this disc is one I do like.

*Chopin, Nocturnes (disc 2) - Ivan Morevec.*
The disc of Nocturnes I return to most often - delightful.

*Elgar, Enigma Variations & Grania and Diarmid - CBSO, Rattle*.
I know a lot of people have little time for Rattle but I reckon in Birmingham in his early years he made a high percentage very decent discs, even if they aren't quite first picks.


----------



## eljr

Silhouettes

Music by Debussy, Milhaud, Clarke & Werkman

Dana Zemtsov (viola), Anna Fedorova (piano)

Release Date: 26th Jun 2020
Catalogue No: CCS42320
Label: Channel
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Sonatan für Violine & Cembalo BWV1014-1016 & 1019


----------



## ELbowe

*Wonderful string quartet with very accessible pieces:
Szymanowski : String Quartets (No.1 In C Major, Op.37 / No.2, Op.56) & Webern: "Langsamer Satz"
Carmina Quartet ‎ Denon CD, Japan 2002*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part one tonight.

I was sat there in my dimly-lit room wondering what I would like to hear next - I turned to face my collection and it's as if the Messiaen section was bathed in an ethereal glow and giving out subliminal messages along the lines of _'...we think it's our turn now...choose us...choose us...'_. As if in a dream I got up and pulled the first item from the shelf - the plastic case had the texture of velvet and felt strangely warm...

Obviously I made all of that rubbish up - I saw Bourdon's earlier Messiaen post and just got the urge to listen to him, that's all. :lol:

_Huit Préludes_ for piano (1928-29):










_Trois melodies_ for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen/Cecile Sauvage] (1930):










_Les Offrandes oubliées_ [_The Forgotten Offerings_] - 'symphonic meditation' for orchestra (1930):
_Le Tombeau resplendissant_ [_The Resplendent Tomb_] for orchestra (1931):










_Le Banquet Céleste_ [_The Heavenly Banquet_] for organ (1928 - rev. 1960):
_Apparition de l'église éternelle_ [_Apparition of the Eternal Church_] for organ (1932):


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Skakner

*Concerto for Piano and Strings*

Beautiful when it's solemn, when it's dissonant, when it's brutal...


----------



## Knorf

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I was amazed to discover recently that I had none of Eugene Ormandy's Richard Strauss records, so this recently-issued compilation has proven to be a real eye/ear-opener:
> ....
> Currently listening to his recording of Also sprach Zarathustra, and it's magnificent.


This was the _Also sprach_ I "grew up with," and I've always thought it was really good, then and now.

It was odd that in the early/middle CD era (late 1980s-2000s), it really seemed like Ormandy's reputation faded massively. I don't know why. But I'm very glad to see that his recordings are being appreciated again, as they deserve!


----------



## eljr

Serenity

Megan Page Gallagher (vocals), Jonathan Palmer Lakeland (piano), Emily Shusdock (vocals), Corey Everly (piano), Ryan John (vocals), Kathryn Trave (vocals), Matthew Henry (vocals)

The Same Stream Choir, James Jordan

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: GIACD-1078
Label: GIA ChoralWorks
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## eljr

Ave Maria: Marian Hymns

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 96137

CD IV


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Stan's Bruckner is awesome!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


>


I used to think Vivaldi was a one-trick pony until I heard Biondi. He opened up the whole world of Vivaldi.


----------



## Rambler

*Claudio Abbado * Schubert Unfinished Symphony (with the Vienna Philharmonic), Beethoven Symphony No. 2 & Wagner Siegfried Idyll (Chamber Orchestra of Europe) on audite


----------



## eljr

Best of Minimal Piano Music

Jeroen van Veen (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 96207
Label: Brilliant Classics

CD I


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> Olivier Messiaen - various works part one tonight.
> 
> I was sat there in my dimly-lit room wondering what I would like to hear next - I turned to face my collection and it's as if the Messiaen section was bathed in an ethereal glow and giving out subliminal messages along the lines of _'...we think it's our turn now...choose us...choose us...'_. As if in a dream I got up and pulled the first item from the shelf - the plastic case had the texture of velvet and felt strangely warm...
> 
> Obviously I made all of that rubbish up - I saw Bourdon's earlier Messiaen post and just got the urge to listen to him, that's all. :lol:
> 
> _Le Banquet Céleste_ [_*The Heavenly Banquet*_] for organ (1928 - rev. 1960):
> _Apparition de l'église éternelle_ [_Apparition of the Eternal Church_] for organ (1932):


Strangely enough it seems to me as if you were musically malnourished  and noticed the medicine on your shelves.
The hallucinatory dream images only makes the experience more believable, have fun with Messiaen! :tiphat:


----------



## Coach G

This morning I loaded up the CD player with five by the "Dude", Gustavo Dudamel, all on DG:

1. *Richard Strauss*: _Also Sprach Zarathustra_; _Till Eulenspiegel_; _Don Juan_ (Gustavo Dudamel/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
2. *Stravinsky*: _The Rite of Spring_; *Revueltas*: _Night of the Maya_ (Gustavo Dudamel/Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela)
3. *Adams* (with libretto by *Peter Sellars*): _The Gospel According to the Other Mary_ beginning (Gustavo Dudamel/Los Angeles Phllharmonic Orchestra w/Kelly O'Connor as "Mary Magdalene"; Tamara Mumford as "Martha"; Russell Thomas as "Lazarus"; The Los Angeles Master Chorale; and additional soloists)
4. Adams: The Gospel According to the Other Mary conclusion
5. *Mahler*: _Symphony #5_ (Gustavo Dudamel/Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela)

I start with the best part, an old favorite of mine, _Also Sprach Zarathustra_ by Richard Strauss followed shortly thereafter by Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_. On both counts the Dude's strength is that he never seems to run out of steam, as he keeps the momentum going at all times. On the flip side, I'd say the Dude doesn't always give the music a chance to breath and be enjoyed on it's own terms. So especially in _Rite_, we get the savage pulsations, but miss out a bit on Stravinsky's sense of mystery.

I always saw _Zarathustra_ and _Rite_ as companion pieces. Both are orchestral spectaculars, each about a half hour long. Both were early favorites of mine, that I loved to blast on the speakers of my old stereo system. And both came along only a few years apart; _Zarathustra_ at the very end of the 19th century and _Rite_ only a few years into the 20th. But while _Rite _represents a truly "Modern" sound, _Zarathustra_ only seems "Futuristic" and is really Late Romantic despite some dissonances and flashy effects.

Sandwiched between _Zarathustra_ and _Rite_ is some very entertaining standard Richard Strauss filler material, and then following _Rite_ is _Night of the Maya_ by the Mexican composer, Silvestre Revueltes. Revueltes apparently seems to be a very fine composer whose influences seem to come from Stravinsky and Aaron Copland. _Night of the Maya_ speaks with an authentic Mexican voice, as opposed to, say, Copland's fun and vibrant _El Salon Mexico_, which according to the composer's own account, sees Mexico through the eyes of a tourist.

We stay in a Mexican mood with _The Gospel According to the Other Mary_ by John Adams; a long, long, very ambitious work, that like Britten's _War Requiem_, Tippet's _Child of Our Time_, or Bernstein's _Mass_; draws from traditional religious sources, while also incorporating other musical elements, prose, poetry, and ideas, into the mix. This is the second time I listened to _The Gospel According the Other Mary_. I'm still not sure whether or not I like it, but I will give it another listen at some point, as John Adams seems to always be worth the effort.

We end with a Mahler's _Symphony #5_, and a stunning account coming from a "youth" orchestra. If Maurice Abravanel could take Mahler from Vienna to the heart of the American west, Mormon country, and make the then second-rate Utah Symphony Orchestra, holds it's own against the greatest orchestras in the world; then the Dude can take Mahler from Vienna to the tropics and get a bunch of kids to play Mahler in grand fashion.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant-Jésus


----------



## Open Lane

Richter - Complete Warner Recordings. Been eyeing this for weeks. Finally sprang.


----------



## Malx

This evenings selection:

Nielsen & Grieg from Blomstedt with the San Francisco Symphony.

Dvorak, Symphony No 3 - Berlin PO, Kubelik.

Vaughan Williams, Job: A Masque for Dancing - Bournemouth SO, Hickox.


----------



## Joe B

The Pacific Art Trio performing piano trios by Erich Wolfgang Korngold and Charles Ives:


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> I used to think Vivaldi was a one-trick pony until I heard Biondi. He opened up the whole world of Vivaldi.


I didn't listen to much Vivaldi for a long time.
But now I'm totally into him. I love his violin and cello concerti.
These Biondi's are great and so are Podgers. They're awesome.
Plus his choral works are great too.


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn*: String Quartets, Op. 64: No. 5 in D major "Lark," No. 2 in B minor, & No. 4 in G major
Quatuor Mosaïques

Wonderful!


----------



## bharbeke

*Glazunov: Violin Concerto*
Rachel Barton Pine, Jose Serebrier, Russian National Orchestra

This performance has a lot of the same things I like in the Tchaikovsky violin concerto. Pine knows how to play in the violin's upper register with a pleasing and clear tone.


----------



## Chilham

Feliz Fiesta Nacional de España










Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole

André Previn

Itzhak Perlman, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Paul Mealor:









*Now Sleeps The Crimson Petal (Four Madrigals On Rose Texts)
She Walks In Beauty
O Vos Omnes
Stabat Mater
Salvator Mundi: Greater Love
Locus Iste
Ave Maria
Ubi Caritas*


----------



## Chilham

Goodall: The Seasons - Suite for Strings and Cello, Autumn

Bozidar Vukotic, The Tippett Quartet, Marianna Szymanowska


----------



## Chilham

Finzi: Clarinet Concerto

William Boughton

English String Orchestra, Alan Hacker


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> Olivier Messiaen - various works part one tonight.
> 
> I was sat there in my dimly-lit room wondering what I would like to hear next - I turned to face my collection and it's as if the Messiaen section was bathed in an ethereal glow and giving out subliminal messages along the lines of _'...we think it's our turn now...choose us...choose us...'_. As if in a dream I got up and pulled the first item from the shelf - the plastic case had the texture of velvet and felt strangely warm...
> 
> Obviously I made all of that rubbish up - I saw Bourdon's earlier Messiaen post and just got the urge to listen to him, that's all. :lol:
> 
> _Huit Préludes_ for piano (1928-29):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Trois melodies_ for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen/Cecile Sauvage] (1930):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Les Offrandes oubliées_ [_The Forgotten Offerings_] - 'symphonic meditation' for orchestra (1930):
> _Le Tombeau resplendissant_ [_The Resplendent Tomb_] for orchestra (1931):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Le Banquet Céleste_ [_The Heavenly Banquet_] for organ (1928 - rev. 1960):
> _Apparition de l'église éternelle_ [_Apparition of the Eternal Church_] for organ (1932):


Hahaha. What do you think of that Concert à Quatre disc, EG? I was just looking at it yesterday, though I don't know much about the work in question. I have one disc of Chung's Messiaen and I love it, and want to hear more.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Darius Milhaud*: Le Carnaval de Londres, op.172. Ronald Corp, New London Orchestra

Good stuff from Milhaud, a composer I almost never listen to. I should explore more of his works. This one kind of reminds me of Handel's Water Music, for some reason.


----------



## eljr

Best of Minimal Piano Music

Jeroen van Veen (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 96207
Label: Brilliant Classics

CD II


----------



## flamencosketches

*Georg Philipp Telemann*: Overture in E minor, TWV 55/e1, from Tafelmusik: Production 1. Pieter-Jan Belder, Musica Amphion

Just got this. Wow, it sounds really excellent! It sounds like the musicians are having a lot of fun playing this music. Telemann was a great composer. I can see why he was such a superstar in his time.


----------



## Joe B

John Alexander leading the Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony and John Alexander Singers in music by Frank Ticheli:









*The Shore (Symphony No. 3)
The Song Within
Constellation (3 Poems of Sara Teasdale)
Here Take This Lovely Flower
Earth Song
There Will Be Rest*


----------



## Bkeske

Playing the last 2 sides of this box set before it goes back on the shelf.

Bartok - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta & Tanz Suite. London Symphony Orchestra 1969


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*György Ligeti*: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
Arditti String Quartet

Fantastic on every level!


----------



## Bkeske

More Solti....London/Decca 1965


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Bruckner, Symphony 7, Celibidache, total bliss


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Caroline

The amazing work of the _Deucalion Project_ and Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1, Starker & Giulini (1957)


----------



## Bkeske

Serge Baudo Conducts Honegger. Supraphon 1976 Czech pressing


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach - Goldberg Variations*
Glenn Gould (1981)


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway with the 12 Ensemble (string players) and Ola Gjeilo (piano) in music by Ola Gjielo:








*The Rose
Ecce Novum
The First Nowell (Anonymous)
Days Of Beauty
Home
Across The Vast, Eternal Sky
Ave Generosa
First Snow
The Holly & The Ivy (Anonymous)
Away In A Manger (Kirkpatrick)
Dawn
The Coventry Carol (Anonymous)
Silent Night (Gruber - Arr. Gjeilo)
Wintertide (Anonymous)
The Rose II*


----------



## cougarjuno

Schumann Symphonies 1 and 2 - Dohnanyi and Cleveland


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

Herbert Blomstedt Conducts Nielsen. 3 LP box set. Symphonies 4,5,&6. Danish Radio Symphony. Seraphim 1975


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies No. 25, 28 & 29

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## calvinpv

Rihm: *Vers une symphonie fleuve III* "Towards a flowing symphony III" [orchestra, 1992-1995]
Rihm: *Sphäre um Sphäre* "Sphere by Sphere" [chamber ensemble, 1992-2003]
Rihm: *Styx und Lethe* "Styx and Lethe" [cello & orchestra, 1997-1998]

Been going on a Rihm super-marathon the past three weeks, and decided to re-listen to my three favorite discoveries just now (okay, I knew Styx und Lethe for a long time, but have appreciated it more in light of what I now know about the composer).


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel, Debussy & Massenet

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier

Debussy: Fantasie for piano and orchestra
Massenet: Eau courante
Massenet: Eau dormante
Massenet: Papillons blancs
Massenet: Papillons noirs
Massenet: Toccata
Massenet: Valse folle
Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major


----------



## 13hm13

Charles Villiers Stanford: Piano Concerto in B flat/Violin Concerto in D/Concert Overture


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 6


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> Hahaha. What do you think of that Concert à Quatre disc, EG? I was just looking at it yesterday, though I don't know much about the work in question. I have one disc of Chung's Messiaen and I love it, and want to hear more.


If memory serves, it was the last Messiaen disc I bought - or one of the very last. I wanted it specifically for the _Concert à Quatre_ as that was Messiaen's final, although not quite complete work, but the other items on the disc proved fortuitous as I had none of them on any other recordings. Also, I found it of interest as it combined two very late works with two very early ones.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, etc.

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Orchestral Works

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan

Fantasy on Hungarian Folk-tunes, S123 (Shura Cherkassky (piano))
Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 2 in C sharp minor
Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 5 in E minor 'Héroïde-élégiaque'
Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 4 in D minor
Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S97
Mazeppa, symphonic poem No. 6, S100
Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Tasso, Lamento e trionfo, symphonic poem No. 2, S96


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This Ars Vocalis transfer of Callas's first ever *Medea* is probably the best sounding one we have, taken from the FonitCetra LP release.

Callas is in stupendous voice. As someone said at the time, she sounds as if she was born singing it. A more detailed review on my blog https://tsaraslondon.wordpress.com/2017/06/07/1986/


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano), Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## flamencosketches

Takemitsu on Naxos



















*Toru Takemitsu*: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden; Chamber music for flute (solo and w/ ensemble). Marin Alsop, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra; Robert Aitken, Toronto New Music Ensemble

Two incredible discs. Highly recommended to anyone interested in Takemitsu's music. As for me, I always feel like I'm on the cusp of really understanding his music, but until then I pretty much just listen and enjoy from time to time.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs

Renee Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Caspar Kerll: Masses

Dresden Boys Choir, Heinrich Schutz Konservatorium, Dresden, Matthias Jung


----------



## sbmonty

First go around with Varèse.


----------



## eljr

Best of Minimal Piano Music

Jeroen van Veen (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 96207
Label: Brilliant Classics

Cd III


----------



## SearsPoncho

Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms - Stravinsky/CBC Symphony Orchestra/Festival Singers of Toronto (1963)

Ravel's Miroirs - Jean-Yves Thibaudet


----------



## Rogerx

[/url]

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2 & Dances from Aleko

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part two for this afternoon.

_Hymne au Saint-Sacrement_ [_Hymn to the Holy Sacrament_] for orchestra (orig. 1932, score lost during WWII - reconstructed from memory 1946):










_L'Ascension_ - four 'méditations symphoniques' for orchestra (1932-33):










_L'Ascension_ - four 'méditations symphoniques' for orchestra, three movements arr. for organ with one new movement added (orig. 1932-33 - arr. 1933-34):










_Fantaisie burlesque_ for piano (1932):
_Pièce pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ for piano (1935):










_La Nativité du Seigneur_ [_The Lord's Nativity_] - nine pieces for organ (1935):


----------



## Skakner

*Piano Concerto no.5*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144313


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 56, 82, 84, 158

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki, director

2008


----------



## eljr

de Févin: Missa Ave Maria & Missa Salve sancta parens

The Brabant Ensemble, Stephen Rice

Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: CDA68265
Label: Hyperion
Length: 84 minutes
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Choral & Song Choice

CD V


----------



## Bourdon

*Couperin*


----------



## ELbowe

*Realizing the very limited Messiaen items in my collection; after the many wonderful posts yesterday on that subject (most informative) I will start my day watching a snow forecast and listening to 
Pierre de la Rue: Missa De Sancta Cruce
The Clerks' Group / Edward Wickham
Gaudeamus UK CD 2003*


----------



## Vasks

On the turntable today...


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Lars Vogt (piano)

Gramophone Magazine Awards Issue 2015

he seems to me to bring qualities of freshness and joie de vivre to the Goldbergs that have often been much less marked. He is not reverential and he has noted - correctly, surely - how entertaining the Variations are...Vogt is an artist with much to communicate, and this is a distinguished addition to the discography of the Goldberg Variations in all their glorious elegance.


----------



## eljr

de Févin: Missa Ave Maria & Missa Salve sancta parens

The Brabant Ensemble, Stephen Rice

Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: CDA68265
Label: Hyperion
Length: 84 minutes
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Choral & Song Choice

CD VI


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kurt Atterberg, Symphony No. 3*

How have I missed this composer? I guess I haven't been paying attention around here enough; I know he's popped up occasionally and even was the subject of a Saturday Symphony. Anyway, as they say, no time like the present.


----------



## eljr

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 1

London Symphony Orchestra, Gianandrea Noseda

Release Date: 3rd Apr 2020
Catalogue No: LSO0802
Label: LSO Live
Series: Noseda Shostakovich Symphonies
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## Malx

Something often overlooked and seldom played.

Mozart, Serenade K 361 'Gran Partita' - members of the Orchestra of the 18th Century, Frans Bruggen.


----------



## Itullian

Goldbergs
This set is a tremendous bargain.


----------



## Knorf

*Paul Hindemith*: Symphonia Serena
BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier










*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis, Pastoral Symphony
Hallé, Mark Elder


----------



## SanAntone

*Goldberg Variations - Beatrice Rana*

I had no idea how good this recording is; this is my first listen to it.


----------



## Bourdon

CD11


----------



## Itullian

Awesome


----------



## MusicSybarite

Manxfeeder said:


> *Kurt Atterberg, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> How have I missed this composer? I guess I haven't been paying attention around here enough; I know he's popped up occasionally and even was the subject of a Saturday Symphony. Anyway, as they say, no time like the present.
> 
> View attachment 144315


Indeed. Fascinating, colourful, memorable, epic music. The 9th symphony is the only dud one in the cycle.


----------



## Ulfilas

Wonderful, overlooked music, superb performances.


----------



## eljr

Mahler: Symphony No. 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Release Date: 3rd Jul 2020
Catalogue No: BIS2386
Label: BIS
Length: 77 minutes
Record of the Week
Record Review
27th June 2020
Record of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Guest002

Got chatting in another thread about how one finds music amongst one's digital music collection in which (say) Vishnevskaya sings. Which inevitably led me to playing Ben Britten's _War Requiem_, with Benjamin Britten conducting the London Symphony Orchestra, Melos Ensemble, Simon Preston (organ), Highgate School Choir, The Bach Choir, London Symphony Chorus, Galina Vishnevskaya (soprano), Peter Pears (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone).

It's not my favourite work by BB, but it's a glorious one just the same.


----------



## Skakner

Unusual interpretation. 75 years old Kempff who chose not to play the ornaments(!!) gives a calm but very beautiful version of Goldbergs.


----------



## Merl

Guess what's coming in the next few days? Lol.


----------



## Rambler

*Abrahamsen: Let me tell you* Barbara Hannigan with the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks conducted by Andris Nelsons on Winter & Winter









One of the last decades more magical works - to me anyway.


----------



## Bourdon

*CD12*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Grande Symphonie funebre et triomphale
*

This is a new one for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works. A leisurely part three for tonight.

_Vocalise-Étude_ for wordless soprano and piano (1935):
_Poèmes pour Mi_ - cycle of nine songs for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1936-37):
_Chants de Terre et de Ciel_ [_Songs of Earth and Heaven_] - cycle of six songs for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1938):










_O sacrum convivium!_ [_O Holy Feast!_] - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Latin liturgy] (1937):










_Poèmes pour Mi_ - cycle of nine songs for soprano and piano, arr. for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (orig. 1936-37 - arr. 1937):










_Les Corps Glorieux_ [_The Glorious Bodies_] - seven pieces for organ (1939):


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 1 - Berlin PO, Mariss Jansons.

This is a very fine twofer.


----------



## Caroline

Beautiful work by Schubert, which happens to be new to me.
Fantasy in F minor for Piano Four Hands, D940
Maria Joāo Pires & Ricardo Castro


----------



## 13hm13

Cramer - Piano Concertos Nos.2, 7 & 8 - Shelley


----------



## jim prideaux

The Harnoncourt recording of Schubert's 4th with the BPO on Telarc is magnificent!

It is followed by a performance of Schumann's 4th that is hardly disappointing.

What a great disc!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Brahms Symphony No. 3 - Claudio Abbado
*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144335


*Jules Massenet*

Manon

Orchestre Symphonique et Chœurs de la Monnaie
Antonio Pappano

2000, reissued 2010


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"
Russian National Orchestra, Paavo Järvi

This is an excellent, finely judged and dramatic performance.


----------



## Dimace

It was only the last year I started to listen the symphonies of Johannes and now, I could say, that I have enough data volume for the 1st. (more than 10 performances, all historical as always) Today I will bring you one of the experts holly grails, the *1958 Kubelik /VPO *recording, which (with the one from Klemperer) maybe are the best in the market. I could say that both performances have many elements at common: Energy, black colors, explosion and conductors purpose. Brahms isn't very straight forward composer. (he is like R. Strauss) He is mixing melodic lines, musical elements and he has very complex harmonic structure. I have seen (and learned) this structure first with Carlo-Maria. Otto is going a little bit further, Rafael, our today's recording, is reaching the end of the journey. This one is the first* UK Decca 1958 SXL* (there are more, equally good) and despite the age of the recording the sound is very good. Highly collectible item, almost money in the safe and, what else, a clear suggestion from me.


----------



## Itullian

Love her Bach


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:

















Current listening:


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with five from the NAXOS American Classics series:

1. *George Rochberg*: _Violin Concerto_ (Christopher Lyndon-Gee/Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra w/Peter Shepherd Skaerved, violin)
2. *Walter Piston*: _Symphonies #2_ & _6_ (Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra)
3. *William Schuman*: _Violin Concerto_; _New England Triptych_; *Charles Ives*, arranged by *William Schuman*: _Variations on "America"_ (Jose Serebrier/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra w/Philip Quinrt, violin on Violin Concerto)
4. *Alan Hovhaness*: _Symphony #4_; _Return and Rebuild the Desolate Places_; _Symphony #20 "Three Journeys to a Holy Mountain"_; _Prayer of St. Gregory_; _Symphony #53 "Star Dawn"_ (Keith Brion/Royal Scottish Academy of Music and Drama w/John Wallace, trumpet, on _Prayer of St. Gregory_)
5. *Ellen Taafe Zwillich*: _Violin Concerto_; _Rituals for Five Percussionists and Orchestra_ (Michael Stern/Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra w/Pamela Frank, violin, on _Violin Concerto_ & NEXUS/IRIS Chamber Orchestra on _Rituals_)

I start today's program with Geroge Rochberg's wonderful _Violin Concerto_. This _Violin Concerto_ has all the athleticism of Prokofiev's _Violin Concerto #1_; has all the sorrowful passion as the Berg _Violin Concerto_ (Berg's commemorates the death of his daughter and Rochberg's memorializes the death of his son); and it has all the depth and epic length of a Mahler symphony.

Next up, are two well-crafted and mildly entertaining symphonies by Walter Piston, followed by a thorny but very interesting _Violin Concerto_ by William Schuman. This is followed by Schuman's austere _New England Triptych_ and topped off by the flag-waver, _Variations on "America"_, by Charles Ives and orchestrated by Schuman.

The mystical and meditative world of Alan Hovhaness comes next with all it's Armenian, Middle Eastern and East Asian flavor.

Today's menu ends with the music of Ellen Taafe Zwillich. Like the others, Zwillich's music is more-or-less tonal and very listenable. Zwillich's _Violin Concerto_ is vibrant and sparkling, and the _Rituals for Five Percussionists and Orchestra_ makes for a grand finale and a colorful coming together of classical music and a variety of world music percussion instruments.


----------



## knewbee

Hello all, this is my fist post. I have been a music lover since first hearing The Beatles "A Day in the Life" at age six, while playing hide and seek with some neighborhood kids. I was hiding behind some shrubs under one of the kids' older brothers window when I heard it. I promptly stood up from my hiding place and walked home in a daze, thinking to my self, I must find more of this music. That was fifty three years ago but my search continues and has led me here. I am as green as grass about classical music in general, so please be gentle. It's a real honor to be able to sit in with you passionate people.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Copland*
_Appalachian Spring_

*Schuman*
_American Festival Overture_

*Barber*
_Adagio for Strings_

*Bernstein*
_'Candide' Overture_

Los Angeles Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Fantastic performances. I can feel the love Lenny had for this music.


----------



## Rogerx

knewbee said:


> Hello all, this is my fist post. I have been a music lover since first hearing The Beatles "A Day in the Life" at age six, while playing hide and seek with some neighborhood kids. I was hiding behind some shrubs under one of the kids' older brothers window when I heard it. I promptly stood up from my hiding place and walked home in a daze, thinking to my self, I must find more of this music. That was fifty three years ago but my search continues and has led me here. I am as green as grass about classical music in general, so please be gentle. It's a real honor to be able to sit in with you passionate people.


Welcome, you can always introduce yourself in the right thread, a little bit lower in the forum.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima

Concerto for 2 horns, strings & continuo RV539
Concerto for Multiple Instruments in G minor RV574
Concerto for Oboe & Bassoon in G major, RV 545
Concerto for Two Horns and Strings RV538
Concerto for two oboes in A minor, RV 536
Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Concerto for Violin & Viola da gamba, 'La maggiore' RV546
Concerto in D minor for Two Oboes, RV 535


----------



## calvinpv

Sibelius: *Symphony No. 7*
Sibelius: *Tapiola*

Lahti Symphony Orchestra / Osmo Vänskä

















Messiaen: *Éclairs sur l'au delà*

I've liked this piece for a long time. But listened to it for the 1980-2000 listening group last week and felt rather detached to the piece. Now trying to regain the magic.


----------



## Bkeske

Just arrived today. 3 LP set released in 1972, in like new condition vinyl-wise. I love these 'raw' Casals recordings.

Realized I have the Schubert recording on a single LP, but this one may sound a tad better, so no regrets have a duplicate.


----------



## 13hm13

Hans Pfitzner; Robert Schumann - Symphony in C; Konzertstück for 4 horns (Gerard Schwarz)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quartets Nos. 14 'Spring' & 15

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms --The Four Symphonies
New York Philharmonic
Bruno Walter
(1951-53 MONO Recordings)


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)

disc 3


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia

Dame Joan Sutherland, Marilyn Horne, Giacomo Aragall, Ingvar Wixell et all

National Philharmonic Orchestra, The London Opera Chorus
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1977-08
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> The Harnoncourt recording of Schubert's 4th with the BPO on Telarc is magnificent!
> 
> It is followed by a performance of Schumann's 4th that is hardly disappointing.
> 
> What a great disc!


Now listening to Harnoncourt with the COE performing Schumann's 3rd and 4th on the same label.

I notice with some interest that there is a forthcoming release of recordings by Harnoncourt and the COE of the Schubert cycle.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Now listening to Harnoncourt with the COE performing Schumann's 3rd and 4th on the same label.
> 
> I notice with some interest that there is a forthcoming release of recordings by Harnoncourt and the COE of the Schubert cycle.


Don't mean to be picky Jim, but I am presuming you mean 'on Teldec' rather than Telarc. :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Holmboe, Wind Concertos - Soloists, Aalborg SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.

Very enjoyable start to the day, the Concerto for Recorder, Strings, Celesta & Vibraphone being of particular note.


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Don't mean to be picky Jim, but I am presuming you mean 'on Teldec' rather than Telarc. :tiphat:


Indeed Malx.....you have spotted today's deliberate mistake!....

The 4th is the 1841 version. At some point I will have to revisit Harnoncourt's Brahms. I was left with a less than favourable impression when I later got hold of Gielen, Sanderling and a number of other cycles but having spent time with Harnoncourt's Schubert and Schumann recently I might have done the man a disservice.

On to the Schumann 2nd.....As I looked out of the window this morning anything with the word 'Spring' in the title seemed inappropriate so I have missed out the 1st!


----------



## Merl

I'm at the writing stage....


----------



## HerbertNorman

It's been a while since I listened to Nielsen


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier*
Rosalyn Tureck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My only complaint about this recording is I would have preferred a better recorded sound/acoustic.


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole/ Violin Concerto in F major, Op. 20/ Fantaisie Norvégienne

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)

Granada City Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 3 on the Wand/NDR Brahms cycle (early 1980s)....


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd Symphony.

Harnoncourt and the BPO.

As I mentioned in an earlier post I may have been a little quick to judge this particular cycle a number of years ago.


----------



## Vasks

*Barnett - Overture to "The Mountain Sylph" (Bonynge/Somm)
Stanford - A Song of Agincourt (Shelley/Chandos)
Elgar - Romance for Bassoon & Orchestra (Gatt/Sony)
Foulds - Three Mantras from "Avatara" (Oramo/Warner)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

I have read a rather remarkable article about the influence Messiaen had on the organist Willem Tanke, which has been quite far-reaching.
Here's a fragment:
The passion with which I played Messiaen's music for nearly four decades led me to believe at one point that his demons had entered my body and soul. It drove me mad and almost to death. " However, as "by a miracle" he succeeded in "controlling the demons and transforming the bad into good energy, using creativity, spiritual strength and imagination." Tanke now says he has the power to "transfer this positive energy to listeners and younger musicians."
Many artists, according to Tanke, find themselves in "the endless gray area" between God and evil. For himself, performing Bach's music leads directly to God. "Playing Bach is about the purest path I can imagine to reach God. The energy that comes from there is one hundred percent good. "
Playing Messiaen's music is different, according to the organist. "The message he gives in all his compositions must be taken very literally: as a struggle between good and evil or between life and death. That's why, for example, I play a piece like "Dieu parmi nous" (God with us) from "La Nativité du Seigneur" as Saint Michael fighting the dragon. "
Having reached "this level of reflection and execution," Tanke said he was finally able to free himself from Messiaen's "ego-evil energy" that he had previously absorbed. "Because I filter out the bad vibrations, I am now able to receive and transmit Messiaen's music with the same purity and transparency that I find in Bach."

I myself have never felt any negative vibrations in Messiaen's music or had the idea that I was possessed in any way.

*Le Banquet Céleste*
*Diptique*
*Apparetion de L'Eglise Éternelle*
*L'Ascention*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Concert arias

Edda Moser Jeanette Scovotti

Staatskappel Dresden

Herbert Blompstedt


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-2nd Symphony.
> 
> Harnoncourt and the BPO.
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post I may have been a little quick to judge this particular cycle a number of years ago.


.....and I now find myself enjoying the Tragic Overture, a piece which I have often been rather reticent about.


----------



## eljr

A New England Requiem: Sacred Choral Music by Scott Perkins

Tom Mueller (organ), Jasmine Gish (soprano), Joe Twist (tenor), Luc Kleiner (baritone)

DaCapo Chamber Choir, Da Capo Chamber Players, Brett Alan Judson

Release Date: 8th May 2020
Catalogue No: G-49322
Label: Gothic
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part four for this afternoon.

Interesting comments by organist Williem Tanke on the power of Messiaen's music as quoted by Bourdon a couple of posts above - I wonder if Tanke ever made his thoughts known to Messiaen himself?

_Quatuor pour la fin du temps_ for violin, cello, clarinet, and piano (1940):










_Rondeau_ for piano (1943):
_Visions de l'Amen_ - suite of seven pieces for two pianos (1943):










_Trois petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine_ for 36 female voices, piano, ondes Martenot, strings, percussion [Text: Olivier Messiaen] (1943-44):


----------



## Guest002

Some Appalachian Spring, London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Copland himself. I shall probably do Quiet City after this, one of my favourites of his.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps & Pétrouchka

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> Olivier Messiaen - various works part four for this afternoon.
> 
> Interesting comments by organist Williem Tanke on the power of Messiaen's music as quoted by Bourdon a couple of posts above - *I wonder if Tanke ever made his thoughts known to Messiaen himself?
> *
> 
> _Quatuor pour la fin du temps_ for violin, cello, clarinet, and piano (1940):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rondeau_ for piano (1943):
> _Visions de l'Amen_ - suite of seven pieces for two pianos (1943):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Trois petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine_ for 36 female voices, piano, ondes Martenot, strings, percussion [Text: Olivier Messiaen] (1943-44):


*The article does not mention this,I personally think not but that is only my feeling about it.
There is another Dutch organist who is completing a Messiaen Organ cycle wich is very promissing*










quote:

The organ of the Laurenskerk in Rotterdam is of course characterized by its versatility. The performance of Olivier Messiaen's organ cycle La Nativité du Seigneur fits perfectly with the versatile character of this 1973 Marcussen organ.

Johan Th. Lemckert, the predecessor of the current organist, has already proven the wide possibilities of this organ in its many versions. An organist like Marie-Claire Alain also played everything from Nicolaus Bruhns to the work of Olivier Messiaen and her brother Jehan Alain.

Hayo Boerema has previously recorded the work of Jehan Alain on this organ. So now it's the turn of an integral recording of the entire work of Alain's colleague and contemporary Olivier Messiaen. A great entrepreneur because Messiaen's work is much less accessible than the organ works of Jehan Alain who died in the war.

The first CD with the Christmas cycle La Nativité du Seigneur is a wonderful entry. The organ work from 1935 provides a nice insight into the oeuvre of this modern French composer. The organ work of Olivier Messiaen is highly appreciated by many organists. They list what Bach is to the Baroque and Franck to Romanticism. Messiaen is the composer for the modern era.

I don't know whether I fully agree with that opinion. I find a work like Livre d'Orgue far too inscrutable for that. Only the part "Chant d'oiseaux" is a very special part in this cycle because of the bird sounds that are beautifully played here. Messiaen's later oeuvre, such as the Livre du Saint Sacrament from 1984, is easier to grasp, but still demands a lot from the listener.

The overwhelm as, for example, the works of Jan Welmers have on me, do not occur. Messiaen's organ work requires a lot of listening and deep study. In a way that goes against my feeling that music should immediately affect you and does not require a very deep study of you.

Incidentally, I have heard far fewer organists praising the work of Olivier Messiaen in the last 10 years. Unfortunately, his music is also rarely performed. That is the only reason why the initiative of Hayo Boerema deserves extraordinary praise. I am therefore very curious about the other performances, of which I am perhaps most curious about the performance of the Livre d'Orgue.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Cataloque d'oiseaux CD1


----------



## Caroline

knewbee said:


> Hello all, this is my fist post. I have been a music lover since first hearing The Beatles "A Day in the Life" at age six, while playing hide and seek with some neighborhood kids. I was hiding behind some shrubs under one of the kids' older brothers window when I heard it. I promptly stood up from my hiding place and walked home in a daze, thinking to my self, I must find more of this music. That was fifty three years ago but my search continues and has led me here. I am as green as grass about classical music in general, so please be gentle. It's a real honor to be able to sit in with you passionate people.


Welcome, knewbee! It's great to have a new member on TC.

It's wonderful to discuss with others who also enjoy it, learn and share more about the works, recordings, composers, and more. I hope you enjoy your time on TC and I am glad I found this group.

Since you mentioned you are relatively new to classical music, I thought I'd post this youtube classical music reference site - they have everything from Bach to Wagner - to sample works.
[video]https://www.youtube.com/c/R%C3%A9f%C3%A9rencesClassique/videos[/video]


----------



## eljr

Mercadante: Chamber Music for Flute

Gian-Luca Petrucci (flute)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 96152
Label: Brilliant Classics


----------



## eljr

knewbee said:


> Hello all, this is my fist post. I have been a music lover since first hearing The Beatles "A Day in the Life" at age six, while playing hide and seek with some neighborhood kids. I was hiding behind some shrubs under one of the kids' older brothers window when I heard it. I promptly stood up from my hiding place and walked home in a daze, thinking to my self, I must find more of this music. That was fifty three years ago but my search continues and has led me here. I am as green as grass about classical music in general, so please be gentle. It's a real honor to be able to sit in with you passionate people.


Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Wagner orchestral music from Charles Munch and his Bostonians. Very enjoyable.









From the _Charles Munch: Late Romantic Masterpieces_ box set (RCA 2011). Got the original album art from Discogs and cleaned it up a bit.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Caroline

Nice to hear Tchaikovsky: Slavonic March, Op. 31. Zubin Mehta.


----------



## Bourdon

knewbee said:


> Hello all, this is my fist post. I have been a music lover since first hearing The Beatles "A Day in the Life" at age six, while playing hide and seek with some neighborhood kids. I was hiding behind some shrubs under one of the kids' older brothers window when I heard it. I promptly stood up from my hiding place and walked home in a daze, thinking to my self, I must find more of this music. That was fifty three years ago but my search continues and has led me here. I am as green as grass about classical music in general, so please be gentle. It's a real honor to be able to sit in with you passionate people.


Welcome !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 5
*


----------



## Rogerx

Ave Maria - Marian Hymns
Disc 4


----------



## SearsPoncho

A bit more than usual:

Shostakovich's 10th Symphony - Karajan/BPO (1966)

Beethoven's Op.10, #3 Piano Sonata - Gilels

Faure's 2nd Piano Quintet - Domus + 1

Beethoven's "Ghost" Piano Trio - Zuckerman/Berenboim/Du Pre

Mozart's Wind Quintet - Holliger/Schiff, et al.


----------



## Mozart123

Beethoven Piano Sonatas: 'Moonlight', 'Appassionata' & 'Pathetique' - Arrau


----------



## Caroline

Early Mozart this morning.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Ave Maria - Marian Hymns
> Disc 4


In about a week I'm ready to purchase this one,do you like it so far ?


----------



## Bourdon

Caroline said:


> [video]https://i.postimg.cc/tTZMbvpS/Screen-Shot-2020-10-14-at-9-46-53-AM.png[/video]


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> In about a week I'm ready to purchase this one,do you like it so far ?


So far: yes, every two days a days a disc will do, not the whole shebang in once.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144384


*Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky*

Douze morceaux de difficulté moyenne, op. 40
Souvenir de Hapsal, op. 2
Valse-scherzo No. 1 in A, op. 7
Valse-scherzo No. 2 in A
Capriccio in G flat, op. 8
Valse-caprice in D, op. 4

Mami Shikimori, piano

2017


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms/ Symphony No. 1 'Jeremiah'/ Symphony No. 2 'The Age of Anxiety'

Ludwig, Christa

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Caroline

More early Mozart symphonies on the Naxos label by Nicholas Ward.









p.s. Hopefully the jpg (thanks, Bourdon) works out better than the png this time...


----------



## ELbowe

*During the summer while in the "lock-down" period of the Pandemic my cable provider added a few channels for viewing at no charge. One of these channels, much to my surprise; was "Mezzo HD" (another version of "Medici TV" I saw in Europe?). I don't watch much TV and I'm afraid I was late to the party (story of my life!) only discovering it as the free period ended in September. To make a long story short for the price of a large coffee per month I now subscribe. The majority of the broadcasts are Opera (I am of as yet not a big fan). The rest of the schedule appears to be made up by Modern Dance, Jazz and thankfully orchestral concerts (Czech Phil, Munich Phil, etc). If last night was an indication of the quality of orchestral presentations, I feel my subscription will be worthwhile. I never heard of Teodor Currentzis and musicAeterna to then, but I will not soon forget their presentation of Verdi's Requiem from Milan (sorry don't recall names of the soloists!). The sheer intensity of the performance was riveting and the mesmeric rapport/connection between conductor and orchestra and chorus created a further tension. I had only heard snippets of the work over the years but I watched every second of a nearly 2 hour (?) performance. Mr. Currentzis seemed to demand 100% concentration of his players and chorus (..doesn't every conductor?) but to the degree that only rarely did they break visual contact with him…talk about unison! Visually his presence was inescapable and I have never seen a conductor so focused and in the face (literally) of the four excellent soloists. Please excuse the rambling but wondering if anyone has seen this chap in action. *


----------



## Ariasexta

Francesco Durante(1684-1755)
Why I can never decide a favorite composer or rank a few into the top? This CD proves my point.
Too many unexpected rare pearls. If you do not like this CD, you are probably retarded.


----------



## Guest002

A discussion elsewhere got me sidetracked off Copland and into Albert Herring, conducted by Benjamin Britten. Took me quite a long while to get into this one, back in the 1980s, but I now think it's hilarious! "Crikey, what an awful noise!" has to be one of my favourite lines in all opera


----------



## Jacck

*Handel - Organ concertos*


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartets No. 10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 & No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Tokyo String Quartet

Fantastic!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.6 "Pastorale"


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, Incidental Music to 'Egmont' (extracts) - Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Vienna PO, George Szell.

I always think Szell seems to be more relaxed and flexible in his approach when conducting in Europe - not laid back by any means but with a bit more soul.


----------



## Merl

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear (see my LVB review for more detail). No, just no.


----------



## Caroline

Started listening to Carmen (Placido Domingo and Abbado) and changed shortly thereafter to a gem from 1960: 

Ferenc Fricsay: Berliner Philharmoniker ‎– Eine Kleine Nachtmusik · Egmont-Ouverture · Die Moldau (Vltava) · Les Préludes


----------



## Itullian

Love this set


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wellesz, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Guest

Here from 23:50. Stephen Kovacevich playing Beethoven's Sonata 23 "Appassionata". You can follow with the music.






I must say all the Beethoven Piano Sonatas are my 'desert island' works, along with the Bach Passions and B Minor Mass. They are absolutely the 'go to' when all is reduced to the barest essentials in life. The pattern of my appreciation and enjoyment goes like this....some months deliberately elapse between hearings of these works then, POW, back into it all. Like falling in love over and over. The secret is not to become over-familiar with them, just "leave me a little to myself" (as Othello said). Keep the sonatas held back just a little so that they can reveal themselves repeatedly, and you always find something new. Read as you listen, as much as you can. (Stephen, stop with the humming already!!)

It's 6.35am in regional NSW, Australia. The fog is casting its diaphanous shroud over us in preparation for a rather warm day. What's not to love?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part five through the course of this evening.

_Vingt Regards..._ is a long work but I prefer to listen to it in its entirety because it feels to me like the pieces belong together, whereas the later (and even lengthier) _Catalogue d'oiseaux_ is more like a compendium where one can dip in and out at any place. The _Harawi_ cycle make up the last songs for voice and piano that Messiaen composed, and at almost an hour it is a substantial work in its own right.

_Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus_ [_Twenty Contemplations of the Christ-Child_] for piano (1944):










_Harawi: Chants d'amour et de mort_ [_Harawi: Songs of Love and Death_] - cycle of twelve songs for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1945):


----------



## Guest

Wonderful works!!


----------



## Rambler

*Hans Abrahamsen: 10 Preludes; Six Pieces & Transcriptions of Satie and Nielsen* Ensemble MidtVest on DACAPO









Last night I lustened to Abramsen's 'Let Me Tell You' Tonight I'm playing my only other CD of Abrahamsen's music. This is much earlier music, and I'd have difficulty recognising this music as from the same pen.

It's quite a mixed bag, although all enjoyable.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Caroline

Christabel said:


> Beethoven Piano Sonatas are ... absolutely the 'go to' when all is reduced to the barest essentials in life.


Nice channel for Stephen Kovacevich, thanks.

Here is Gilels playing the 3rd movement:


----------



## Itullian

A very fine set. This group isn't afraid to take chances.
If you want a straight run through this is not your set.
They use plenty of rubato and tempi and dynamic changes.
But at least it's not just like the others.
The sound is very good and it's very nicely packaged.
It reminds me of the Cuarteto Casals set.
I enjoy it very much.


----------



## Knorf

*Maurice Ravel*: _Valses nobles at sentimentales_, Concerto for the Left Hand in D minor*
Krystian Zimerman
The Cleveland Orchestra, *London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

Enchanting!


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonin Dvorak*
_Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88_
[Rec. 1961]
_Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95, 'From The New World"_
[Rec. 1959]







Conductor: Bruno Walter
Orchestra: Columbia Symphony Orchestra

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_String Quartet No. 1 in F major, Op. 18/1_
[Rec. 1980]
_String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 18/2_
[Rec. 1981]
_String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 18/3_
[Rec. 1981]
_String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18/4_
[Rec. 1980]
_String Quartet No. 5 in A major, Op. 18/5_
[Rec. 1981]
_String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, Op. 18/6_
[Rec. 1980]







Ensemble: Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Haydn Variations and 4th Symphony.

Abbado and the BPO.


----------



## Guest

Caroline said:


> Nice channel for Stephen Kovacevich, thanks.
> 
> Here is Gilels playing the 3rd movement:


I have this recording!!


----------



## Caroline

Christabel said:


> I have this recording!!


Isn't it wonderful. Gilels box set was also a good investment IMO.


----------



## Guest

Caroline said:


> Isn't it wonderful. Gilels box set was also a good investment IMO.


With Beethoven I have:

Gilels
Brendel
Kovacevich
Pollini
Richter


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> *Haydn*
> 
> CD2


A staggering amount - where the hell did Haydn find the time?! I wonder if making these arrangements was the nearest Haydn got to light relief when he was under the cosh at Esterházy?!


----------



## Joe B

*Today's commute* - disc 1 of 2:









*Sonata in A "Duo"
Rhondo in B minor
Fantasy in C*

Started this when I left for school this morning. It finished as I entered the driveway on my way home.....perfect timing!

*In today's mail* - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Bournemouth Sinfonietta in John Rutter's "Requiem":









I've got both of John Rutter's recordings with The Cambridge Singers on disc as well as Timothy Seelig's (Reference Recordings-The Turtle Creek Chorale and The Dallas Women's Chorus) of this work. I just had to see what Stephen Layton could do with it with his professional choir Polyphony. I am impressed. The choirs performance is excellent. The Bournemouth Sinfonietta sounds absolutely perfect.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

Jaap van Zweden and the Radio Filharmonisch Orkest Holland. This is a well-done cycle, at least to my ears.


----------



## Knorf

*Charles Wuorinen*: String Quartet No. 1
*Milton Babbitt*: String Quartet No. 3
The Fine Arts Quartet

It's funny: I expected this music to be so much thornier; this is the first time I've heard these pieces. Both quartets are very direct-each with a chromatic, dissonant melodic and harmonic language to be sure-but are they are also very lyrical and expressive. Neither are especially aggressive or in any way harshly over-driven pieces, and I don't think the Fine Arts Quartet players are underplaying them.

The Wuorinen is charming and gentle; the Babbitt quirky and whimsical. While both seem formidably complex in form (but are they? Beethoven can be tougher), the appealing musical surface and clearly expressive melodic and motivic elements invite one in. Very enjoyable listening!


----------



## Caroline

From Jos van Immerseel's 'Young Beethoven'


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Chilham

Elgar: Cello Concerto

Daniel Barenboim

Staakskapelle Berlin, Alisa Weilerstein


----------



## atsizat

I used to drink with this music.


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann*: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Grieg Trio


----------



## pmsummer

NUOVE MUSICHE
*G.G. Kapsberger - D. Pelligrini - A. Piccinini - L. de Narvarez - G. Frescobaldi - B. Gianoncelli*
Ensemble Kapsberger
_Rolf Lislevand_ - archlute, baroque guitar, theorboe, director
Arianna Savall - triple harp, voice
Pedro Estevan - percussion
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Guido Morini - organ, clavichord
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa (viola d'amore a chiavi)
Thor-Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Jaakko Mantyjarvi:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Morton Feldman*: Voices & Cellos; Pianos & Voices; Only for solo soprano. Joan La Barbara, Stephen L. Mosko, San Francisco Contemporary Chamber Music Players

Phenomenal disc. This is the second and more contemplative half of the disc.


----------



## flamencosketches

& now:










*Elliott Carter*: Sonata for flute, oboe, cello & harpsichord. Harvey Sollberger, Charles Kuskin, Fred Sherry, Paul Jacobs

This is the first Carter work I ever heard and liked, but it's been a while since I've listened to it. Now I finally have it on disc. Wow, what a phenomenal work. So colorful. Compared to later Carter chamber music, it has more of an ensemble feel to it, with all voices playing together with similar rhythms. His later chamber works would go on to explore polytempic textures where the individual voices play almost completely independently of one another.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF MEDIEVAL LOVE
*Hildegard von Bingen - Canciones de Amor - Codex Las Huelgas - Llibre Vermell*
New York's Ensemble for Early Music
Frederic Renz - director
_
Ex cathedra Records_


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Complete Piano Trios-

Piano Trio in F, H.XV No.40
Piano Trio in G, H.XV No.41
Piano Trio in A, H.XV No.35
Piano Trio in E, H.XV No.34
Piano Trio in E flat, H.XV No.36
Piano Trio in B flat, H.XV No.38

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos NO 5

Emil Gilels (piano)

The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## Rogerx

Sgambati: Orchestral Works

Francesco Caramiello (piano)

Nurnberger Philharmoniker, Fabrizio Ventura


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concertos

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Jacck

*George Frideric Händel - Water Music *
Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Six Partitas

2018 recording

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Malx

Hindemith, Die Harmonie der Welt - BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier.

Prompted by a post a few days back, thanks for the reminder - an enjoyable piece.


----------



## HerbertNorman

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 144366
> 
> I shall probably do Quiet City after this, one of my favourites of his.


I agree , a fantastic work ...


----------



## Guest002

I made the mistake of starting to play one of my versions of Verdi's Otello, this one by the Santa Cecilia, Rome people conducted by Alberto Erede, with Tebaldo as Desdemona and Del Monaco as Otello.

It was a 'mistake' because once I hear the storm opening, I am invariably hooked until the end. So now it's a Verdi day! A happy mistake, then 

I have 3 versions:









I'm not entirely happy with any of them for one reason or another (recording/vocal quality etc). But in particular, I once had an LP boxed set of it that had the most spine-tingling Desdemona scream in the last act: a really full-throated affair. All the versions I have tend to be quite polite about it by comparison! Unfortunately, I long since consigned my LPs to the skip... and now can't remember who/what that version was.

I'd take any recommendations for really terrifying Desdemona murder scenes!! (PMs too).


----------



## JAS

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I'd take any recommendations for really terrifying Desdemona murder scenes!! (PMs too).


Perhaps for it to be really effective, you would need to be Desdemona.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part six for late morning and afternoon.

_Turangalîla-Symphonie_ for piano, ondes Martenot and orchestra (1946-48 - rev. 1990):










_Cinq rechants_ for three sopranos, three altos, three tenors and three basses [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1948):










_Cantéyodjayâ_ for piano (1948):
_Quatre Études de rythme_ [_Four Rhythmic Studies_] for piano (1949-50):










_Messe de la Pentecôte_ [_Whitsun Mass_] for organ (1951):
_Livre d'orgue_ [_Organ Book_] - seven pieces for organ (1951-52):


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Sacred Works

Tobias Berndt (bass), Tobias Hunger (tenor), Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Britta Schwarz (alto)

Kammerchor der Frauenkirche Dresden, Ensemble Frauenkirche Dresden, Matthias Grünert

Cum invocarem
Exulta e lauda
Inclina, Domine
Kyrie et Pater noster
Nunc dimittis
O salutaris hostia
Qui habitat


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2019
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
February 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Livre D'Orgue


----------



## HerbertNorman

In my exploration of Nielsen's music ... I really like the Flute concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital: Bach

Avi Avital (mandolin), with Ophira Zakai, Ira Givol, Shalev Ad-El

Kammerakademie Potsdam

Flute Sonata No. 5 in E minor, BWV1034
Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041


----------



## Vasks

_Genuine George_

*Chadwick - Concert Overture: Euterpe (Schermerhorn/Naxos)
Chadwick - Symphony #3 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## eljr

Spotless Rose - Hymns to the Virgin Mary

Phoenix Chorale, Charles Bruffy

Release Date: 1st Sep 2008
Catalogue No: CHSA5066
Label: Chandos
Length: 53 minutes
Best Chamber Music Recording
Grammy Awards
51st Awards (2008)
Best Chamber Music Recording


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Symphony No. 7

Daniel Barenboim (piano/conductor), Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

West-Eastern Divan Orchestra


----------



## Caroline

Die Hebriden / Fingal's Cave Overture (Op. 26) by Felix Mendelssohn
Hanover Band, Roy Goodman
Nimbus (2005)






Other works by Mendelssohn on this CD:


----------



## Guest002

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 144433
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of starting to play one of my versions of Verdi's Otello, this one by the Santa Cecilia, Rome people conducted by Alberto Erede, with Tebaldo as Desdemona and Del Monaco as Otello.
> 
> It was a 'mistake' because once I hear the storm opening, I am invariably hooked until the end. So now it's a Verdi day! A happy mistake, then
> 
> I have 3 versions:
> 
> View attachment 144434
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely happy with any of them for one reason or another (recording/vocal quality etc). But in particular, I once had an LP boxed set of it that had the most spine-tingling Desdemona scream in the last act: a really full-throated affair. All the versions I have tend to be quite polite about it by comparison! Unfortunately, I long since consigned my LPs to the skip... and now can't remember who/what that version was.
> 
> I'd take any recommendations for really terrifying Desdemona murder scenes!! (PMs too).


*Edited to add:* By the miracle of Spotify, I was able to unearth the unearthly scream once more:









Gwynneth Jones sounds satisfyingly terrified.  James McCracken's Otello sounds suitably demented, also. Barbirolli's conducting is pretty solid too. Nice to have the recording back at home!


----------



## eljr

Rutter: Requiem and other choral works

with ROSA MANNION soprano

Polyphony, Bournemouth Sinfonietta, Stephen Layton

Release Date: 2nd Jan 2013
Catalogue No: NCR1386
Label: novum
Length: 2 hours 0 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
14th January 2013

CD I


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144448


*Joseph Haydn*

String Quartet in C major, op. 64 no. 1
String Quartet in B minor, op. 64 no. 2
String Quartet in B flat major, op. 64 no. 3

Kodaly Quartet

1993


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Kenneth Riegel (tenor)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 29, 31, 34
*

Beecham with the London Phil.

These are older recordings (1937 and 1940), but they are remastered well, so the sound is not a distraction. The musicianship is great, though, with very characterful conducting and with a responsive orchestra.


----------



## eljr

Labyrinth

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 19439795772
Label: Sony
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## ELbowe

*Beautiful…
François Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
James Bowman (Countertenor), Michael Chance (Countertenor), Robert King(Organ) , Mark Caudle (Viola de Gamba) Hyperion ‎- CD UK 1994*


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

CD 11

Concertos


----------



## Itullian

Been after this set for a long time.
Finally found one at a good price.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 6 in A major
Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young

Superb!


----------



## eljr

Daniel Isn't Real

Clark (cello, synthesizer programming, piano), Maria Rehakova (flute), Thom Yorke (synthesizer), Christian Badzura (piano)

Budapest Art Orchestra, Peter Pejtsik

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4839571
Label: DG
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Madrigali Libro VII (conclusion)


----------



## Jacck

*Elgar - The Dream of Gerontius*
Barbirolli










in the mood for some delightful vocal music


----------



## Open Lane

Mozart - Murray Perahia - piano concerto no 15


----------



## SONNET CLV

When is the last time you heard any of the following string quartets?

Mossolov - String Quartet No. 1, Op. 34
Roslavetz - String Quartets Nos. 1 and 3
Schnittke - String Quartet No. 1

All found on a single disc collection:















The Mossolov opens darkly and continues on with a threatening "Soviet industrial" mood. Recall, Mossolov is most famous for his orchestral piece _Iron Foundry_ (from The Ballet "Steel'), but he's certainly no "one trick pony". This string quartet invites further exploration into the composer's chamber music. Well worth hearing.

The two Roslavetz quartets were pleasant surprises. (Roslavetz, whose music was officially suppressed from 1930 onwards in the Soviet Union, wrote a total of five.) Not joyful music, but intriguingly diverse in character and mood, with hints of impressionism threaded through the expressionism, atonalism and just plain old great music making. A Russian Bartok bred on the music of late Romanticism and Schoenberg, with touches of Debussy and Ravel peppered in. They proved compelling enough for return visits. I'm eager to hear the other three quartets as well.

The Schnittke might be most familiar to you who are likely to read this post. It's very Schnittkean -- thorny, spiky, surprising at every turn. Compelling throughout. If you are a fan of Schnittke, you'll certainly want to check out the other two composers on this list.

This disc proves a real keeper. Russian futurism at its best!

My listening session for a mid-October morning. What a way to start a day!

As a palate cleanser I'll have to turn to music by The Monkees or The Archies, or some other "bubblegum" group. (And I'm not sure even _that_ will do the trick of restoration.)


----------



## Eramire156

*Historical Nielsen*

There is a nip in the air, days are getting shorter, time for some Nielsen

*Carl Nielsen 
Symphony no. 3
Symphony no. 4









Thomas Jensen
Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra

Wind Quintet 

Royal Danish Orchestra Wind Quintet*


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, D. 485
Berliner Philharmoniker, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Wonderful!


----------



## MusicSybarite

SONNET CLV said:


> When is the last time you heard any of the following string quartets?
> 
> Mossolov - String Quartet No. 1, Op. 34
> Roslavetz - String Quartets Nos. 1 and 3
> Schnittke - String Quartet No. 1
> 
> All found on a single disc collection:
> 
> View attachment 144455
> View attachment 144456
> 
> 
> The Mossolov opens darkly and continues on with a threatening "Soviet industrial" mood. Recall, Mossolov is most famous for his orchestral piece _Iron Foundry_ (from The Ballet "Steel'), but he's certainly no "one trick pony". This string quartet invites further exploration into the composer's chamber music. Well worth hearing.
> 
> The two Roslavetz quartets were pleasant surprises. (Roslavetz, whose music was officially suppressed from 1930 onwards in the Soviet Union, wrote a total of five.) Not joyful music, but intriguingly diverse in character and mood, with hints of impressionism threaded through the expressionism, atonalism and just plain old great music making. A Russian Bartok bred on the music of late Romanticism and Schoenberg, with touches of Debussy and Ravel peppered in. They proved compelling enough for return visits. I'm eager to hear the other three quartets as well.
> 
> The Schnittke might be most familiar to you who are likely to read this post. It's very Schnittkean -- thorny, spiky, surprising at every turn. Compelling throughout. If you are a fan of Schnittke, you'll certainly want to check out the other two composers on this list.
> 
> This disc proves a real keeper. Russian futurism at its best!
> 
> My listening session for a mid-October morning. What a way to start a day!
> 
> As a palate cleanser I'll have to turn to music by The Monkees or The Archies, or some other "bubblegum" group. (And I'm not sure even _that_ will do the trick of restoration.)


The Mosolov quartet is a knockout of a work, so is his Piano Concerto No. 1 which I wholeheartedly recommend to any curious listener.


----------



## Iggy

*Felix Mendelssohn* - Symphony No. 4 Op 90 "Italian"

Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## Malx

Dvorak, Symphony No 5 - Berlin PO, Kubelik.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 1 in D major
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

Echt Mahler!


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler-2nd Symphony.

Boulez,VPO and soloists.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part seven for tonight. Perhaps they should be played according to pecking order heh heh...

_Le Réveil des oiseaux_ [_The Awakening of Birds_] for piano and orchestra (1953 - rev. 1988):










_Oiseaux exotiques_ [_Exotic Birds_] for piano, winds and percussion (1955-56 - rev. 1985):










_Catalogue d'oiseaux_ [_Catalogue of the Birds I-IV_] - seven pieces for piano (1956-58):


----------



## Eramire156

*Bartok quartets on vinyl*

*Bela Bartok
String Quartet no. 1 in A minor, op. 7
String Quartet no. 2 in A minor, op.17









Juilliard Quartet*


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Mahler-2nd Symphony.
> 
> Boulez,VPO and soloists.


Listening again......wonderful!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Some pieces from this today, starting nice and early!! Covid confinement provides a real learning opportunity:


----------



## jmtocali

After watching the classic film from 1951


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

First movement of the piano quintet. It's over 20 minutes, so decided it's my good night music.


----------



## Merl

Dug this one outta the CD racks earlier. Enjoyable performances but bettered since.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144472


*George Frideric Handel*

Concerti grossi, op. 6
- Concerto no. 1 in G major, HWV 319
- Concerto no. 2 in F major, HWV 320
- Concerto no. 3 in E minor, HWV 321
- Concerto no. 4 in A minor, HWV 322

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord and director

1984


----------



## Caroline

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, K. (412+514)/386b
1. Allegro (K. 412)
2. Rondo (Allegro) (K. 514) (reconstitution Torsten Johann)

Teunis van der Zwart - Natural Horn
Freiburger Barockorchester
Petra Müllejans






This is magical


----------



## Caroline

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Piano Concerto No. 27 in B-flat major, K. 595
1. Allegro 00:05
2. Larguetto 13:46
3. Allegro 21:15
Andreas Staier, fortepiano
Freiburger Barockorchester
Gottfried von der Goltz


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with 5 CDs of Russian classics all by the New York Philharmonic Orchestra featuring six different conductors:

1. *Rachmaninoff*: _Piano Concerto #3_ (Eugene Ormandy/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Vladimir Horowitz, piano) RCA Victor Red Seal Records
2. *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Scheherazade_; _Russian Easter Overture_ (Yuri Temirkanov/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) RCA Victor Red Seal Records
3. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #13_ (Kurt Masur/New York philharmonic Orchestra w/Sergei Leiferkus, bass, Yevgeny Yevtushenko, narrator, & the Men of the New York Choral Artists) Teldec
4. *Prokofiev*: _Alexander Nevsky_ (Thomas Schippers/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/LiliChookasian, contralto & the Westminster Choir); _Romeo and Juliet Suite_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) CBS Masterworks Portrait
5. *Borodin*: _Polovetsian Dances_ from _Prince Igor_; _In the Steppes of Central Asia_; *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Dance of the Tumblers_ from _Snow Maiden_; *Ippolitov-Ivanov*: _March of Sardar_ from _Caucasian Sketches_; *Mussorgsky*: _Dawn on the Moscow River_ from _Khovanschina_; *Gliere*: _Russian Sailors Dance_ from _The Red Poppy_; *Glinka*: _Russian and Ludmilla Overture_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) CBS Great Performances

We start with Eugene Ormandy who takes a rare break from his fantastic Philadelphians to step in for a wonderful recording of Rachmaninoff's _Piano Concerto #3_ that also places the legendary Vladimir Horowitz at the piano. This "live" recordings is actually _almost_ live, as I once read that Ormandy and Horowitz took the NYPO to the studio fa few days later for a few touch-ups. Oh well, it's still a great recording.

Next up, Yuri Temirkanov presents a rich and full version of Rimsky's _Scheherazade_ in much the style that Bernstein did it years prior, only Termirkanov tops it off with Rimsky's solemn and majestic _Russian Easter Overture_, played, again, in a way that brings forth the composer's penchant for orchestral color.

We then go to _Symphony #13_ by Shostakovich with lyrics from the poetry of Yevgeny Yevtushenko. While we Shostakovich fanatics might be eager to see the _13th_ as a meditation on human rights, the New York-based critic Harold Schonberg called it it "poster propaganda" music. With maestro Kurt Masur leading the orchestra, and placing his endorsement on the _13th_ as a man who championed human rights in his native East Germany, I'm willing to go mostly with the former view. Having the added support from the poet himself, Yevgeny Yevtushenko (who steps in as narrator), gives us more reason not to doubt the sincerity of this powerful piece.

Prokofiev is next, with Thomas Schippers leading a solid _Alexander Nevsky_, and Dimitri Mitropoulos bringing _Romeo and Juliet_ to life in a full feeling of unbounded spontaneous forward-thrust.

We end with the man who made it all happen, Leonard Bernstein, and a Russian sound-spectacular where Bernstein carries on in a grand fashion and really unlocks the flavor and joy. While the NYPO doesn't always bring forth the beautiful and polished sounds of the London, Vienna, Berlin, Concertgebouw, or Chicago Symphony ensembles; it does have a certain element of _swing_. Maybe all those years with Mr. Bernstein/Mr. Broadway/Mr. Jazz at the helm made it that way; big and vibrant like the city it represents.


----------



## ELbowe

*Judith Forst (mezzo-soprano): Tableau
CBC Vancouver Orchestra Mario Bernardi
CBC Canada 1989*


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartets Nos. 5, 6, & 7, Opp. 92, 101, &108
Fitzwilliam String Quartet

Top-shelf Shostakovich.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Bo Hansson:


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Haydn: Op. 33 String Quartets. Doric Quartet. Really outstanding. After their op. 20, 64 and 76 recordings I've been eagerly awaiting this one and was not disappointed. Recommended.










Duo Sessions. Julia Fischer, Daniel Müller-Schott. Kodaly, Schulhoff, Ravel, Halvorsen. Exceptional playing and synergy. Recommended










Walton: Symphony No. 1, Violin Concerto. BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner, Tasmin Little. Gardner's Walton discs have all been excellent. Little gives an insightful performance of the concerto.










Horowitz Plays Rachmaninov. Piano Sonata #2 In B Flat Minor, Op. 36, others. Horowitz and Rachmaninov, a marriage made in heaven.










Dvořák: Violin Concerto In A Minor, Op. 53. Midori; Zubin Mehta: New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Fine performances.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) and Aleandre Tharaud (piano) performing French melodies:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Bruno's Eroica. Man the first movement seems so slow. I love Bruno but this is probably my least favorite from this cycle.


----------



## Bkeske

Telefunken 2 LP box set, German pressing 1982


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 8 in E flat major, D568/P No. 13 in A major, D664/Piano Sonata No. 9 in B major, D575

Christian Zacharias (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> In yesterday's mail - Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) and Aleandre Tharaud (piano) performing French melodies:


Don't you think it's a must have?


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner 5 SWF Rosbaud (1953)


----------



## Bkeske

Juilliard String Quartet - Debussy String Quartet in G minor & Ravel String Quartet in F. RCA Victor Red Seal, Living Stereo. Reissue, (original 1960), am guessing late 60's per label.


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## jim prideaux

'start the day the Brahmsian way'.......

the two Serenades performed by Abbado and the BPO.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Portland State University Chamber Choir and soloists
Ethan Sperry


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72

Gundula Janowitz (Leonore), René Kollo (Florestan), Manfred Jungwirth (Rocco), Lucia Popp (Marzelline), Adolf Dallapozza (Jaquino), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Fernando), Hans Sotin (Pizarro)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> 'start the day the Brahmsian way'.......
> 
> the two Serenades performed by Abbado and the BPO.


and then two recordings of Beethoven's 7th Symphony from two of the cycles most highly rated in Merls' reviews.......Skrowaczeski and Norrington ( second cycles in both cases!)


----------



## Malx

Two Symphonies performed by the Berlin PO.

Mahler, Symphony No 9 - Sir John Barbirolli.
This was the first disc of this symphony I bought and it is still a firm favorite.

Dvorak, Symphony No 6 - Rafael Kubelik.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Walton's cello concerto, in this classic Piatigorsky/Munch recording:


----------



## Malx

An area of Vivaldi's output I rarely see feature on the thread.

Vivaldi, Sacred Motets for Solo Voice - Laura Polverelli (mezzo soprano), Anke Herrmann (soprano), Academia Montis Regalis, Alessandro De Marchi.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 3 'Scottish' & 4 'Italian'

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest002

Alessandro Striggio's 40-part mass (which allegedly inspired Tallis to do his Spem in Alium), Robert Hollingworth directing I Fagiolini. Stunning.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 7


----------



## jim prideaux

Harnoncourt and the BPO.

Brahms-3rd Symphony.


----------



## Merl

A reference for Iberia.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Weihnachtoratorium


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bach's Violin Partita #1 - Grumiaux

Rachmaninov's Symphonic Dances - Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> Weihnachtoratorium


I been thinking for day's, when will it be a appropriate time, well...now is as good as ever.:angel:


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Don't you think it's a must have?


It is. Tonight or Saturday morning I'm going to listen to another I got on Thursday:








Sabine sings 2 duets with Marianne Crebassa. I'm looking forward to hearing those.


----------



## Malx

Schumann, Symphony No 2 - The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.


----------



## Rogerx

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky ( 16 October 1962 - 22 November 2017)*



Tchaikovsky & Verdi Arias

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (baritone)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

Tchaikovsky: Dela, pravlenija…A obraz toj prigozhnitsy (from Charodeyka)
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
Tchaikovsky: Kto mozhet sravnitsa s Matildoyu moyei (Robert's aria from Iolanta)
Tchaikovsky: O Mariya, Mariya! (from Mazeppa)
Tchaikovsky: Uzhel ta samaya Tatyana (from Eugene Onegin)
Tchaikovsky: Vy mne pisali…Kogda by zhizn domashnim krugom (from Eugene Onegin)
Tchaikovsky: Vy tak pechalny, dorogaya (from The Queen of Spades)
Verdi: Di Provenza il mar (from La Traviata)
Verdi: Sacra la scelta è d'un consorte (from Luisa Miller)


----------



## eljr

de Févin: Missa Ave Maria & Missa Salve sancta parens

The Brabant Ensemble, Stephen Rice

Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: CDA68265
Label: Hyperion
Length: 84 minutes
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Choral & Song Choice

CD VII


----------



## eljr

Good Night!

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 9029524243
Label: Erato
Length: 55 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
Awards Issue 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Good Night!
> 
> Bertrand Chamayou (piano)
> 
> Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
> Catalogue No: 9029524243
> Label: Erato
> Length: 55 minutes
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> Awards Issue 2020
> Editor's Choice


Disc of the week at Presto!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Paris-Moscow: Tanejew, Francaix; Haydn; Kodaly

Taneyev, Francaix, Haydn & Kodaly

Goldberg Trio

Enescu: Aubade in C major
Françaix: String Trio
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 6 in F major, Hob.XV:40
Kodály: Intermezzo for string trio
Krasa: Tanz for string trio
Schubert: String Trio in B flat major, D471
Taneyev, S: String Trio in B minor


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "Il ritorno di Don Calendrino" (Amoretti/Marco Polo)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in E-flat, Hob. XV:30 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #39 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

CD2


----------



## eljr

Sacred

Oxford Girls Choir/Skinner

Release Date: 28th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: CCLCDG1295
Label: The Gift of Music
Length: 61 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Birthday Ode for 'Big Daddy' Bach, by his son P. D. Q. Bach (1807-1742?)

_When times are tough and things get bad, 
it's nice to have a famous dad...
His praise for me was always faint
Now my stuff's played and his stuff ain't_

Just what a damp, cold Friday required!


----------



## ELbowe

*Found these at Salvation Army yesterday:
Mendelssohn: "Elijah"
Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Chandos 2 CD, 1989
**
Vaughan Williams: "Fantasia on Theme By Tallis" etc., 
Sir Yehudi Menuhin & The English Chamber Orchestra 
Arabesque CD 1988(?)*
*Johann Caspar Fischer: ‎- Pièces De Clavecin
William Christie
Harmonia Mundi France CD Musique D'Abord *


----------



## Bourdon

ELbowe said:


> *Found these at Salvation Army yesterday:
> Mendelssohn: "Elijah"
> Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
> Chandos 2 CD, 1989
> **
> Vaughan Williams: "Fantasia on Theme By Tallis" etc.,
> Sir Yehudi Menuhin & The English Chamber Orchestra
> Arabesque CD 1988(?)*
> *Johann Caspar Fischer: ‎- Pièces De Clavecin
> William Christie
> Harmonia Mundi France CD Musique D'Abord *
> View attachment 144492
> 
> View attachment 144493
> 
> View attachment 144494


I like the Fischer recording


----------



## Rogerx

Vasks: Distant Light

and Piano Quartet & Summer Dances

Vadim Gluzman (violin), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## ELbowe

Bourdon said:


> I like the Fischer recording


*Yes I was well pleased to find that as I think I have only one other recording where William Christie is playing the harpsichord without the wonderful Les Arts Florissants. *


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlos Kleiber

Feeling kinda basic today. This is a rightly legendary recording, and the Blu-ray Disc Pure Audio edition is extraordinarily great!

ETA: I just wish you could get the Br-A Disc on its own, without the extraneous and redundant CDs that I will probably never listen to.


----------



## Itullian

Both Gould Goldbergs


----------



## starthrower

I've had the Bryden Thomson cycle for a decade now so I decided to branch out and try some other recordings. I just picked up this Lloyd-Jones CD.


----------



## D Smith

Symphony No. 8 in E-Flat Major, "Symphony of a Thousand", (Live) Angela Meade, Erin Wall, Elizabeth Bishop, Mihoko Fujimura, Anthony Dean Griffey, Markus Werba, John Relyea, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin, Westminster Symphonic Choir, The Choral Arts Society of Washington.

Remembering Erin Wall who passed away last week at the age of 44.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Bourdon

*William Alwyn*

Just arrived a box set containing music that is completely unknown to me with the exception of the Britten quartets.

CD1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Flute and Oboe concertos*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


>


My reaction to seeing that is odd: At first I'm thinking, "British string quartets? Sounds boring." Then I'm thinking, "British string quartets? Sounds intriguing." I hope you will keep us updated on your impressions.


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 4 - SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> My reaction to seeing that is odd: At first I'm thinking, "British string quartets? Sounds boring." Then I'm thinking, "British string quartets? Sounds intriguing." I hope you will keep us updated on your impressions.


Well, I hope you are wrong in your immediate thoughts about these British quartets, honestly, I had the same concerns as you, but I also like to live dangerously like you I'm sure.
This first CD sounds very nice ( up to now )


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Sur incises_
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

Moving from basic to the utterly (and gloriously) mind-blowing.


----------



## Caroline

D Smith said:


> Recent listening
> 
> Haydn: Op. 33 String Quartets. Doric Quartet. Really outstanding. After their op. 20, 64 and 76 recordings I've been eagerly awaiting this one and was not disappointed. Recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duo Sessions. Julia Fischer, Daniel Müller-Schott. Kodaly, Schulhoff, Ravel, Halvorsen. Exceptional playing and synergy. Recommended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walton: Symphony No. 1, Violin Concerto. BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner, Tasmin Little. Gardner's Walton discs have all been excellent. Little gives an insightful performance of the concerto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horowitz Plays Rachmaninov. Piano Sonata #2 In B Flat Minor, Op. 36, others. Horowitz and Rachmaninov, a marriage made in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvořák: Violin Concerto In A Minor, Op. 53. Midori; Zubin Mehta: New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Fine performances.


Really glad you are pleased with your new acquisition and appreciate the recommendation.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 29
*

Knorf mentioned elsewhere he doesn't care much for Karajan's Mozart, so I had to get out my Karajan box and see for myself. So far, it doesn't have the charm of Beecham, which I listened to yesterday.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Symphony No. 29
> *
> 
> Knorf mentioned elsewhere he doesn't care much for Karajan's Mozart, so I had to get out my Karajan box and see for myself. So far, it doesn't have the charm of Beecham, which I listened to yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 144495


That was my first Mozart LP ,symphony No.29 is still one of my favorites.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> Knorf mentioned elsewhere he doesn't care much for Karajan's Mozart...


Please don't make too much of this. It's just, like, you know, my opinion, man...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> Please don't make too much of this. It's just, like, you know, my opinion, man...


Ha! Now I'm putting on his recording of Haydn No. 101, which you said he was better at. Be careful what you say; little ears are listening!


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 3
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Bourdon

There are for sure better recordings of the 29th,for example the one with Klemperer,just my opinion of course.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Ha! Now I'm putting on his recording of Haydn No. 101, which you said he was better at. Be careful what you say; little ears are listening!
> 
> View attachment 144497


 *Better well equipped,don't be jealous*


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> *William Alwyn*
> 
> Just arrived a box set containing music that is completely unknown to me with the exception of the Britten quartets.
> 
> CD1


Well for sure,I enjoyed this first CD with music from Alwyn,lovely music and not a dull moment


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Bourdon

*Arnold*

*CD 2*


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Manxfeeder said:


> *Nielsen, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> View attachment 144498


I love the Nielsen symphonies! And I love these CDs. Amazing performances and top-notch sound.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Joe B said:


> It is. Tonight or Saturday morning I'm going to listen to another I got on Thursday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabine sings 2 duets with Marianne Crebassa. I'm looking forward to hearing those.


I do not like opera and I loved those duets.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Bourdon said:


> *William Alwyn*
> 
> Just arrived a box set containing music that is completely unknown to me with the exception of the Britten quartets.
> 
> CD1


Merl recommended these to me since I discovered that Bax is awesome and mine just came in too. I've only heard the Bax so far but I'm looking forward to trying the rest.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144500


*George Frideric Handel*
- Harp Concerto, op. 4 no. 6
- Variations for Harp

*François-Adrien Boieldieu*
- Harp Concerto in 3 Tempi

*Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf*
- Harp Concerto

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
- Theme, Variations and Rondo pastorale

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
- Six Variations on a Swiss Song

Marisa Robles, harp
The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Iona Brown, conductor

1967 and 1980, compilation 1990


----------



## Caroline

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 29 in A major, K.201
Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra
Jelena Ristic [concertmaster]

This bests, just in my opinion, the Karajan recording. Sprightly tempo, clean and crisp - exultant and really dynamite.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert lieder with a cello singing! Both Mischa Maisky and Anne Gastinel have nice albums with Schubert. Now I put on Taneyev's piano quintet again.


----------



## Merl

Bourdon said:


> *Arnold*
> 
> *CD 2*


Excellent set. You wont regret getting it, Bourdon.


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> *William Alwyn*
> 
> Just arrived a box set containing music that is completely unknown to me with the exception of the Britten quartets.
> 
> CD1


You are probably right,the Phantasy for string Quartet "Vita Abundance" was really nice.


----------



## SanAntone

*Morton Feldman - Piano*
Philip Thomas

Disc One: Last Pieces (1959) | Piano (1977) | Palais de Mari (1986)


----------



## Eramire156

*Brahms Clarinet Quintet on vinyl*

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Quintet in B minor,op.115 

Max Reger
Clarinet Quintet in A major, op.146
II. Vivace Scherzo 









Gervase de Peyer 
Members of the Melos Ensemble *


----------



## Malx

Mozart, Piano Concerto No 21 - Camerata Salzburg, Stefan Vladar (piano & direction).

This is a recording that stands out from the multitude - faster than average tempos but things are kept steady, there is no accelerating and slowing down for effect. I like it as an alternative view - I wouldn't suggest it as a standard recommendation, but if you find it on a streaming service it is well worth giving it a listen.


----------



## Itullian

Selections from this wonderful set.


----------



## Merl

To celebrate my 5000th post here on TC, I looked back and found my first post in this thread (took me bloody ages) and it was this one. Playing it now.


----------



## arapinho1

Well, for my first post this masterpiece is appropriate.


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 4
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiři Bělohlávek

I really love the early Dvořák symphonies.


----------



## Open Lane

Ives - Concord Mass.
Carter - Complete Piano Music
Liszt - Cziffra- 5 disc set


----------



## Malx

Martinu, Symphony No 2 - Bamberg SO, Neeme Jarvi.

Boughton, Symphony No 3 - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley.


----------



## Jacck

*Barbara Strozzi *
Cappella Mediterranea


----------



## Guest002

Taking a note out of Merl's post above, and noticing that I had quite missed my own 1000th-post anniversary, I decided to celebrate with Copland's 1958 recording of his own third symphony, with the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rambler

*Handel & Mozart: Arias sung by Owen Brannigan* on EMI









A selection of Handel and Mozart arias sung in English by the English bass Owen Brannigan, recorded in the late 1950's (well the Handel is, not sure about the Mozart).

Owen's voice seems well suited to the more comical arias. Perhaps a rather dated performance style, and not exactly a favourite disc. Perhaps a disc I should retire from my collection - but I tend to hang on to every disc I buy!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rambler

*Liaisons - Chen Reiss* with L'Arte Del Mondo conducted by Werner Ehrhardt on Onyx








A more recent disc this - a selection of arias by Mozart, Haydn, Cimarosa and Salieri sung by Chen Reiss.

A pleasing disc.


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-Piano Concertos 3 4 and 11.

Leif Ove Andsnes and the Norwegian C.O.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonín Dvořák*: Piano Trio No.4 in E minor, op.90, the "Dumky". Beaux Arts Trio

First listen to this work or disc. Wow, it's impressive! Traces of Schubert, especially the second movement Poco adagio, which almost reminds me of Schubert's Notturno in E-flat for the same ensemble. The more Dvořák I listen to, the more I realize he really was a great composer, even if ultimately his music isn't for me as I've always thought (something about which I may very well be wrong).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 7 & 8 by Beethoven with Netherlands Symphony Orchestra and Jan Willem de Vriend. I might hear them again with another orchestra  This one was absolutely very nice in my ears! No complaints here


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leoš Janáček*: On an Overgrown Path, Book I. Klára Würtz

So far so good. I don't revisit this music often, but I always enjoy it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> *Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 4
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiři Bělohlávek
> 
> I really love the early Dvořák symphonies.


I heard someone comment once that Dvorak's early symphonies sound like what Wagner's symphonies would if he wrote more of them. I don't know enough about Wagner to know if that's true, and I've wondered about that.


----------



## Knorf

"Contemporary American Piano Trios"
*Andrew Imbrie*: Trio No. 2
*Seymour Shifrin*: Trio
*John Harbison*: Piano Trio
*Mel Powell*: Trio, Op. 5
The Francesco Trio


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> I heard someone comment once that Dvorak's early symphonies sound like what Wagner's symphonies would if he wrote more of them. I don't know enough about Wagner to know if that's true, and I've wondered about that.


To me even Dvořák's early symphonies have an unmistakable Czech flavor. They're not nearly as obviously Wagnerian as the first few Bruckner symphonies, for example. To the extent they sound relatable to another composer, I'd say Brahms. Imagine rather if Brahms hadn't destroyed or repurposed all his early symphony efforts until he was in his 40s.... That would be closer, in my opinion.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rambler

*Adam: Giselle* Karajan conducting the Vienna Philharmonic on Decca









Unchallenging music to wind down to at the end of this evening.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I'm listening to Beethovens symphony no. 7 again, now with Beethoven Orchester Bonn & Stefan Blunier. I totally forgot what I heard an hour ago with de Vriend...Isn't this also really fantastic? Anyway, I made a playlist with 7 & 8 with Adam Fischer, Skrowaszewski, and Norrington. I want to see if I will get critical and notice anything that stands out, just by listening. When I listen to classical guitar I'm in my own element and it's easier to analyze a performance, but I try to remain as objective as I can and also realize that everybody does things different. So long as it's professional! Being critical is a burden...


----------



## Itullian

Some Schubert


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144514


*Richard Wagner*

Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg

Staatskapelle Dresden
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

1971, remastered 1999, reissued 2010


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> To me even Dvořák's early symphonies have an unmistakable Czech flavor. They're not nearly as obviously Wagnerian as the first few Bruckner symphonies, for example. To the extent they sound relatable to another composer, I'd say Brahms. Imagine rather if Brahms hadn't destroyed or repurposed all his early symphony efforts until he was in his 40s.... That would be closer, in my opinion.


Definitely,both have that singing quality in their symphonies.


----------



## Mozart123

Beethoven's late piano sonatas - Brendel


----------



## Caroline

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> So I'm listening to Beethovens symphony no. 7 again, now with Beethoven Orchester Bonn & Stefan Blunier. I totally forgot what I heard an hour ago with de Vriend...Isn't this also really fantastic? Anyway, I made a playlist with 7 & 8 with Adam Fischer, Skrowaszewski, and Norrington. I want to see if I will get critical and notice anything that stands out, just by listening. When I listen to classical guitar I'm in my own element and it's easier to analyze a performance, but I try to remain as objective as I can and also realize that everybody does things different. So long as it's professional! Being critical is a burden...


Well said. Being critical is a burden but I have found out that you may hear different things - with the use of the horns, for example, which tells us something new about the work. I am doing the same with the 7th. My focus has been on Furtwaengler, van Immerseel, Hanover Band and Gardiner.


----------



## Caroline

Antonín Leopold Dvořák (1841-1904)
Symphony No. 9 in E minor, "From the New World", Op. 95, B. 178
Istvan Kertesz (1929-1973), Conductor (Kertész István)
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Recorded in 1961


----------



## Bkeske

Just got a large batch of 'new' vinyl. To start, as this one intrigued me the most for some reason....

Aeolian String Quartet plays Haydn - Haydn String Quartets Volume Eight, Op.3 - Seven Last Words. London, Treasury Series. 1979. 3 LP box set.


----------



## Caroline

Delibes, Suites from Ballets, "Sylvia", and "Coppelia"
Vladimir Golschmann, St. Louis Symphony Orchestra
Vinyl - year unknown
Columbia Masterworks
Coppelia begins at 13.47


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Violin Sonatas in E flat major, K481
Itzhak Perlman|Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks, date unknown, but guessing mid-late 60's per label (original release 1957). 2 LP box set.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Variations

Angela Hewitt (piano)

Beethoven: Eroica Variations, Op. 35
Beethoven: Variations (32) on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80
Beethoven: Variations (5) on 'Rule Britannia', WoO 79
Beethoven: Variations (6) for Piano on an Original Theme in F major, Op. 34
Beethoven: Variations (6) in G major on the duet 'Nel cor più non mi sento' from the opera La Molinara by Giovanni Paisiello, WoO 70
Beethoven: Variations (7) on 'God save the King', WoO 78
 Beethoven: Variations (9) on the Aria 'Quant' è più bello', WoO 69


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Debussy · Ravel - Orchestral Works (Jean Martinon) 
Disc 1


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Nabucco Parts 1 and 2









Rachmaninoff: Symphony No.1 in D minor, op.13; Symphonic Dances, op.45


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst: Roots

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra & The Adolf Fredrik's Girls Choir

Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances for piano, Sz. 56, BB 68
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 14 in D minor
Crusell: Introduction and Variations on a Swedish Air Op. 12
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Pelecis: All In The Past
Piazzólla: La Muerte del Angel
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Ave Maria, D839
Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)

Schwanengesang, D957
Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4


----------



## Jacck

*Franz Berwald - Symphony No.3 in C-major "Sinfonie singulière" *
Okko Kamu










a great symphony, especially the last movement is my favorite


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Betulia liberata

Sandrine Piau (Amital), Amanda Forsythe (Cabri/Carmi), Teresa Iervolino (Giuditta), Pablo Bernsch (Ozia), Nahuel Di Pierro (Achior), Accentus, Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset


----------



## Guest002

Fancy some Walter Piston this morning. Gerard Schwarz conducting the New York Chamber Symphony and the Seattle Symphony, depending on which track is playing.


----------



## Merl

A gentle start to my day.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Schubert

Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Beethoven: Eroica Variations, Op. 35
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 16 in G major, Op. 31 No. 1
Schubert: 16 German Dances D783
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## musicgraph

W. A. Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 26 in B Flat Major K.378

Viatcheslav Novikov (piano), Anatoli Melnikov (violin)


----------



## Malx

A bit of rearranging of storage saved Mackerras's RLPO Beethoven set from the charity shop box, I'm pretty pleased that it did.

Beethoven, Symphony No 8 - RLPO, Mackerras.


----------



## Malx

Shostakovich, Symphony No 6 - WDR SO, Barshai.

I've always rated this Symphony highly.


----------



## Guest002

Fairly new to Vagn Holmboe, but Owain Arwel Hughes recording with the Aalborg Symphony Orchestra of his four symphonic metamorphoses is a good listen. Strange, atmosphereic, attractive.

I shall do as many of his symphonies next as I can fit into the day, I think!


----------



## Joe B

In Wednesday's mail - Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen:


----------



## Rogerx

Shadows of Silence- Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Franz Welser-Möst

Dalbavie: Piano concerto
Kurtág: Játékok (excerpts)
Lutosławski: Piano Concerto
Sørensen, B: Lullabies
Sørensen, B: The Shadows of Silence


----------



## Bourdon

*Ockeghem*

Secular Music

CD1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part eight for this afternoon.

_Catalogue d'oiseaux_ [_Catalogue of the Birds V-VII_] - six pieces for piano (1956-58):










_Chronochromie_ [_Time-Color_] for orchestra (1959-60):
_Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum_ [_And I Await the Resurrection of the Dead_] for wind, brass and percussion (1964):










_Sept haïkaï - Esquisses japonaisses_ [_Seven Haikus - Japanese Sketches_] for piano, violins, winds and percussion (1962):
_Couleurs de la Cité céleste_ [_Colours of the Celestial City_] for piano, clarinets, brass and percussion (1963):


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "Eroica"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe










Zipoli: Elevazione for Cello And Oboe

Robert Haydon Clark

Consort Of London


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Shadows of Silence- Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)
> 
> Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Franz Welser-Möst
> 
> Dalbavie: Piano concerto
> Kurtág: Játékok (excerpts)
> Lutosławski: Piano Concerto
> Sørensen, B: Lullabies
> Sørensen, B: The Shadows of Silence


I didn't know Andsnes recorded the Lutoslawski concerto. Cool!

Current listening for me:



















*Max Reger*: Introduction & Passacaglia in F minor, op.63; Organ pieces from op.59 and op.69. Josef Still & Bernhard Haas

I don't always go for organ music, but this stuff is really doing it for me lately. I want to hear more of it.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> I didn't know Andsnes recorded the Lutoslawski concerto. Cool!
> 
> .


Me neither, it's probably bought in a blind Leif Ove Andsnes wanna have mood.
And quick back on the shelf's, mot in the mood.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Cello Concerto

Kian Soltani (cello), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim

Four Songs, Op. 82: No. 1, 'Leave Me Alone'
Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 1
Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'
: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## Bourdon

*John Adams*

I recently saw a recommendation of this work here in this thread, so it's a premiere for me.


----------



## eljr

Johannes Ockeghem - Masses Volume 2

Beauty Farm

Release Date: 15th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: FB1909373
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 1 hour 53 minutes

CD II


----------



## eljr

de Févin: Missa Ave Maria & Missa Salve sancta parens

The Brabant Ensemble, Stephen Rice

Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: CDA68265
Label: Hyperion
Length: 84 minutes
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Choral & Song Choice

CD VIII


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Fairly new to Vagn Holmboe, but Owain Arwel Hughes recording with the Aalborg Symphony Orchestra of his four symphonic metamorphoses is a good listen. Strange, atmosphereic, attractive.


I arrived at Holmboe fairly late, too, but I'm glad I did, as he wrote some fine music. Owain Arwel Hughes' survey of his works on BIS are superbly performed and beautifully recorded.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann: Complete Music for Piano Trio*
Leif Ove Andsnes, Christian Tetzlaff, Tanja Tetzlaff


----------



## Joe B

In Wednesday's mail - Marc Minkowski leading the Mozarteumorchester Salburg with Marianne Crebassa (mezzo-soprano):


----------



## Rogerx

El Nour- Fatma Said

Berlioz: Zaïde Op. 19 No. 1
Bizet: Adieux de l'hotesse Arabe
Falla: Tus ojillos ******
Gaubert: Le repos en Égypte
Lorca: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas
Obradors: Del cabello más sutil
Ravel: Shéhérazade



> Taking its title from an Arabic word for 'light', the Egyptian soprano's debut solo recording combines art songs by French, Spanish and Egyptian composers with Egyptian folk songs and popular songs from the Middle East: the programme includes Ravel's Shéhérazade and Bizet's Adieux de l'hôtesse Arabe (both with the addition of the Turkish ney) and songs by Ğamāl Abd al-Rahīm, Najib Hankache, Said Darweesh, Elias Rahbani, and Dawoud Hosni.


----------



## eljr

Tartini: Violin Concertos

Chouchane Siranossian (violin), Venice Baroque Orchestra, Andrea Marcon

Release Date: 13th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: ALPHA596
Label: Alpha
Length: 79 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
March 2020


----------



## sbmonty

Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Keller Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144530


*George Frideric Handel*

Music for the Royal Fireworks
Water Music Suite in G major
Water Music Suite in D major
Water Music Suite in F major

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields
Neville Marriner, conductor

1972, reissued 1986


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

I'm taking another stab at Karajan's Mozart. In this one, it sounds like the winds are in another room, and the interpretation sounds heavy-handed. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.4 in E minor, op.98. Marin Alsop, London Philharmonic Orchestra

What a finale!! Bravo, Brahms. That passacaglia really wraps up the symphony and his whole symphonic oeuvre.

Great performance from Alsop and the LPO.


----------



## Vasks

_Died in their 30's_

*Frohlich - Concert Overture in B-flat (Tschupp/Jecklin)
Schubert - Fantasy in C for Violin & Piano (Cotik/Centaur)
Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto #1 (Brautigam/BIS)*


----------



## SanAntone

I new recording of some of my favorite music by two of my favorite performers on my favorite classical label. Can't miss. 









*Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas*
András Schiff, Jörg Widmann

Release date: 02.10.2020
ECM 2621



> Two great artists, pianist András Schiff and composer/clarinettist Jörg Widmann, join forces for the first time on record, performing Brahms's late masterpieces, the clarinet sonatas op. 120, written in 1894. In between the sonatas Schiff plays Widmann's evocative Intermezzi for piano. As Jörg Widmann explains in a programme note, these are works inspired by his friendship with András Schiff and by a shared love of Brahms, to whom they pay tribute. The album was recorded at Neumarkt's Historischer Reitstadel. (*ECM website*)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

I'm usually a Szell fanboy, but this one isn't ringing my chimes; it feels overdone. Instead of flowing together, it sounds like he's conducting from a map. Or maybe I just need to go back to bed.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

This is very well done. It is fast but not too fast, and though it is HIP, Pinnock doesn't forge full speed ahead without forgetting to add touches to make it musical.


----------



## Guest002

These are some of the best string orchestra writing I've ever heard. I hate to say, 'Brittenesque', but that's presumably why I feel so comfortable with them, though they are entirely new to me. Enjoying Owain Arwel Hughes (love that name!) and the Camerata Wales' performance of said pieces very much.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

This is a surprise. I was expecting something turgid or zen-like, and it is actually pretty lively.


----------



## Bkeske

This is actually quite good.

Mercury 1973 Italian pressing.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bartok's Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion - Perahia/Solti

Schubert Piano Trio #1 - Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded up the CD player with 5 by Pierre Boulez, DG recordings:

1. *Berlioz*: _Symphonie Fantastique_; _Tristia_ (Pierre Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra w/Cleveland Symphony Orchestra Chorus on Tristia)
2. *Debussy*: _Nocturnes_; _Premiere Rhapsodie_; _Jeux_; _La Mer_ (Pierre Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra w/Cleveland Symphony Orchestra Chorus on Nocturnes, and Franklin Cohen on Premiere Rhapsodie)
3. *Stravinsky*: _Petrouchka_; _Rite of Spring_ (Pierre Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra
4. *Bartok*: _Four Orchestral Pieces_; _Concerto for Orchestra_ (Pierre Boulez/Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
5. *Mahler*: _Song of the Wayfarer_; _5 Ruckert-Lieder_; _Songs on the Death of Children_ (Pierre Boulez/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra w/Thomas Quastoff; Violetta Urmana; and Anne Sofie Otter, featured as soloists on each piece respectively)

Pierre Boulez plays musical chairs with three orchestras known for their ability to create beautiful sounds. We start with Pierre Boulez leading the Cleveland Orchestra which George Szell once whipped into shape through his old-school iron hand approach. Like Szell, Boulez is well-measured but never plodding.

Boulez' rendition of Berlioz' _Symphonie Fantastique_ lies somewhere in between Colin Davis' very understated and reserved approach and Leonard Bernstein's over-the-top flight into fantasy; with Boulez making the music vibrant without smothering Berlioz' classical sense of balance and French sophistication. True confession on my part: I never liked _Symphonie Fantastique_ very much, nor much else of Berlioz' oeuvre save for _Roman Carnival Overture_ and the apocalyptic _Requiem_ that is also quite beautiful in the _Sanctus_; but I did manage to at least find _SF_ mildly entertaining this time around. As for the _Tristia_; didn't Berlioz use one the themes somewhere else, or is it OK to plagiarize yourself?

Next up are some Debussy favorites and a premier piece for clarinet and orchestra as well. Though I like the earlier Debussy set that Boulez did for CBS and with the Philharmomia Orchestra better, that I first owned on LP (blame it on imprinting); this later version also shows Boulez as a great conductor of Debussy, a composer who I judge as hard to conduct as it seems easy to over-play Debussy.

Debussy is an excellent segue as we move on to some solid Stravinsky and then Bartok, as Debussy is often considered the first among Modern composers who broke ground with a new sound that places mood over melody. While Boulez' _Rite of Spring_ is solid enough I still think that Monteux and Stravinsky himself have recorded versions that sound free and vibrant, but are controlled enough to express the Debussy-like aspects in _Rite_. Again, you can blame it imprinting.

We top things off with Mahler and a flawlessly prepared serving of beautiful song cycles starting with morning-fresh _Song of the Wayfarer_ and ending with the powerful _Songs on the Death of Children_, so sad and heart-felt that some divas will not sing if while their own children are little.


----------



## Caroline

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Symphony No. 40*
> 
> This is a surprise. I was expecting something turgid or zen-like, and it is actually pretty lively.
> 
> View attachment 144534


As I have noticed your listening of different recordings of the 40th, I was inspired to find mine (jewel case long gone). Currently listening to:

Claudio Abbado / London Symp Orchestra (1980 recording on the DG label).

Symphony #41 is on the same CD.


----------



## Bkeske

Angel 1967 Release.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Ferruccio Busoni: Duettino concertante nach dem Finale von Mozarts Klavierkonzert K. 459, performed by Anderson & Roe Piano Duo (Greg Anderson and Elizabeth Joy Roe).

This is from a digital album on the Steinway & Sons label, released in early 2014, that I picked up from Apple Music about a year ago.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

*Richard Arnell - Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5*

Richard Arnell - Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Martin Yates


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven symphonies for me. No. 7 & 8. Heard them both with Adam Fischer/Danish Chamber Orch. this morning and afternoon. The evening version is with Skoraczewski/Saarbrücken Radio Symph.Orch. I am on my 4th version now since yesterday when I came up with the idea. Don't really have a favorite but I love going straight from no. 7 to no. 8. Cool change of tonality, A-major to F-major. Don't they say that it's a (sub)mediant of the 2nd degree according to romantic harmonic theory? Please tell me I'm right, somebody!? Sometimes a year I do this kind of thing, most often with one piece. I don't really expect to end up so much more enlightened, except knowing the composition better. I might think the strings were a bit too careful and quiet in the first movement...I like the strings in the 2nd mvt.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bax*

CD3


----------



## Bkeske

Watching a live performance of the Berlin Philharmonic today via The Digital Concert Hall. On today's program:
















I'm not sure if I have ever heard or have the Beethoven ballet composition. Or, if so, totally forgot about it. Edit; Oh of course I've heard this. Must have been having a brain fart ;-D


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G Minor, K. 550 -- Josef Krips conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Recorded June 1972 at Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam, Netherlands.

One of the earlier posts mentioned Mozart 40, and I decided to revisit it myself. I'm listening to this particular performance for the first time, I downloaded it a while back from Apple Music when I was beginning to discover the recordings available there (to my surprise it has a very good selection of classical performances, although searching them out can sometimes be a challenge).


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

"Triple Concert" Traverso,Violin & cembalo

Frans Brüggen,Marie Leonhardt & Gustav Leonhardt

Leonhardt Consort

Beautiful......


----------



## Bkeske

Netherlands pressing, 1980


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.41 "Jupiter" in one word....... superb!


----------



## Bkeske

Schoenberg ‎- The Music Of Vol. 6. Robert Craft conducting The Columbia Chamber Ensemble. Columbia Masterworks 2 LP box. Probably mid-late 60's per label.

Very nice.


----------



## Caroline

More Mozart listening; had not heard the four Horn Concertos in a while:

K. 447, 417, 412 and 514, and 495
Recorded in 1985


----------



## Dimace

Phil in Magnolia said:


> View attachment 144541
> 
> 
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G Minor, K. 550 -- Josef Krips conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Recorded June 1972 at Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam, Netherlands.
> 
> One of the earlier posts mentioned Mozart 40, and I decided to revisit it myself. I'm listening to this particular performance for the first time, I downloaded it a while back from Apple Music when I was beginning to discover the recordings available there (to my surprise it has a very good selection of classical performances, although searching them out can sometimes be a challenge).


Welcome back Phil! I missed you!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Alina Ibrigamova.


----------



## SanAntone

*String Quartets by Webern, Beethoven & Yun*
Novus Quartet

Webern: _Langsamer Satz_


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> *Mozart*
> 
> Symphony No.41 "Jupiter" in one word....... superb!


When you are listening to the last bars you ask yourself, ? "what could have been if he lived a little longer".

You hear so much promising new sounds....we never know.


----------



## Rambler

*Issac Albeniz: Merlin* David Wilson-Johnson with the chorus and orchestra of the Teatro Real Madrid conducted by Jose de Eusebio - a DVD on BBC / Opus Arte









A world premier of the stage version of Merlin. An attempt by Albeniz at writing a Wagnerian style opera, The libretto was written by and foisted on Albeniz by an English patron, and it leaves rather a lot to be desired.

There's rather too much Wagnerian influence on the music, with occasional hints of Albeniz himself - all too rarely though.

A curiosity then and rather unlikely to become an operatic mainstay.


----------



## Eramire156

*The Haydn Society 1951-1954 Recordings*

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet no.23 in F minor, op.20-5
String Quartet no.24 in A major, op.20-6
String Quartet in E flat major, op.2-3
String Quartet in D major, op.2-5









The Schneider Quartet *


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Gustav, Concertgebouworkest & Sir Neville* creating one of the most famous *''Planets''* ever recording. (Philips, 1978, 1xLP, here we have the collectible Japan Issue with the famous ''cold / hot planet'' cover.)


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

To end the day...

Come ye sons of art.....


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Dimace said:


> Welcome back Phil! I missed you!


Yes, it has been quite a while. I'm not sure exactly why, but somehow I have found myself neglecting both my classical music listening, and my following of the listening posts here.

It is good to be back and I appreciate your noticing!!


----------



## Joe B

In Wednesday's mail - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway:









*William Byrd:* Cibavit Eos
*Tomas Luis Victoria:* O Magnum Mysterium
*Thomas Weelkes:* Alleluia, I Heard A Voice
*Thomas Weelkes:* When David Heard
*Arvo Part:* Magnificat
*Gustav Holst:* Nunc Dimittis
*Gabriel Jackson:* O Sacrum Convivium
*Anton Bruckner:* Christus Factus Est
*Charles Wood:* Nunc Dimittis (In B Flat)
*Robert Walker:* As The Apple Tree
*Charles Villiers Stanford:* Ye Choirs Of New Jerusalem


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Franz Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 3 in G Major, Hob. I/3 -- Dennis Russell Davies conducting the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra. Recorded at Mercedes Benz Center Stuttgart, Germany, about 2009.

A few years ago I decided to work my way through all of the Haydn symphonies, and at that time I alternated (mostly) between these performances and the set recorded by the Academy of Ancient Music, with Christopher Hogwood conducting. I ended up deciding that I liked the Hogwood/AAM performances the best, which was a bit of a surprise since I had always felt less enthusiastic about Hogwoods complete Mozart symphony cycle, which seemed to me to be a more raw 'original' instrument version than what I preferred.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just arrived yesterday. This is a very nice Messiah set. Especially like the bass and the soprano. *Back Cover*.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Gustav Holst: The Planets, Op. 32 -- Sir Andrew Davis leading the Manchester Chamber Choir & BBC Philharmonic Orchestra.

What happens was, I decided to listen to Planets following the earlier post by Dimace. While listening to it, and since I don't have the Marriner/Concertgebouw performance myself, I decide to try to find it on Apple Music. No luck, it seems that they do not have it in their U.S. library. I decide to get smart and try a google search, which resulted in my discovering that it was available in the Apple iTunes store Singapore. When it asked me if I wanted to go there, I said 'sure'! Big mistake! Next thing I know I'm disconnected from my Apple Music (U.S.) library, my AppleID doesn't work for the Singapore iTunes store anyway, so no point in hanging around there any longer. Then it takes me a while to figure out how to get logged off the Singapore store and back to my normal Apple Music library, my 'iCloud music library' had to get reloaded . . . Sheesh!

Such are the trials and travails of our wonderful 21st century devices and techologies!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Skrowacsewski conducting Beethoven's 8th with headphones. Almost blasting my brain


----------



## flamencosketches

*Kôsçak Yamada*: Overture in D major; Symphony in F major, "Triumph & Peace". Takuo Yuasa, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra (the overture) & Ulster Orchestra (the symphony)

Recent acquisition. I'm enjoying it so far! Yamada, the son of a Samurai, was the first major composer of Japan to write in a Western style. His music is neither utterly groundbreaking nor distinctively Japanese-I'm hearing hints of Mendelssohn and Dvořák mostly-but it is enjoyable, deeply melodic, late Romantic music. Recommended to anyone curious about forgotten older music.


----------



## Dimace

Phil in Magnolia said:


> View attachment 144560
> 
> 
> Gustav Holst: The Planets, Op. 32 -- Sir Andrew Davis leading the Manchester Chamber Choir & BBC Philharmonic Orchestra.
> 
> What happens was, I decided to listen to Planets following the earlier post by Dimace. While listening to it, and since I don't have the Marriner/Concertgebouw performance myself, I decide to try to find it on Apple Music. No luck, it seems that they do not have it in their U.S. library. I decide to get smart and try a google search, which resulted in my discovering that it was available in the Apple iTunes store Singapore. When it asked me if I wanted to go there, I said 'sure'! Big mistake! Next thing I know I'm disconnected from my Apple Music (U.S.) library, my AppleID doesn't work for the Singapore iTunes store anyway, so no point in hanging around there any longer. Then it takes me a while to figure out how to get logged off the Singapore store and back to my normal Apple Music library, my 'iCloud music library' had to get reloaded . . . Sheesh!
> 
> Such are the trials and travails of our wonderful 21st century devices and techologies!


I have the wired feeling that you will stop reading me... :lol::lol:


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Casella: Cello Concerto*

A quite underrated concerto, and it's thoroughly magnificent in its 21 minutes long. Two outer movements imbued with ferocity and drive, whereas the slow movement is to die for, achingly moving. I didn't remember how great it is.










*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*

It's not my favorite recording of this work but there is superb playing from both the soloist and the orchestra.


----------



## Bkeske

Paavo Berglund conducting Sibelius - Kullervo & Incidental Music to Strindberg's "Swanwhite". The Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. Angel, 2LP box set. 1971.


----------



## 13hm13

Hermann SCHERCHEN
Wagner: Siegfried-Idyll
Tchaikovsky: Symph no 6
Record date : 12 / 15.02.1960


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallin Chamber Orchestra in music by Tonu Korvits:


----------



## Bkeske

Sprung for this Sibelius collection, as it has received great ratings by owners of it, and the price was too good to pass up for its condition.

Not sure how many of these I will get through. But thus far, it is sounding like a very good set. I'm not always a fan of Sir Colin Davis, but there are times what he does an amazing job, and others where he underwhelms me. We'll see.

Philips 5 LP box set. Italian pressing. Date unknown, but assuming late 70's-1980, as that is when all the others were released.


----------



## Joe B

*William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra:*









*Ralph Vaughan Williams: *The Wasps
*Ralph Vaughan Williams:* The Lark Ascending
*Frederick Delius:* Florida Suite
*Frederick Delius:* Summer Evening


----------



## SanAntone

*Le Domaine musical*

Stravinsky - Concertino pour 12 instruments


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61 & Overture, Op. 21

Ceri-Lyn Cissone (narrator), Alexander Knox (narrator) & Frankie Wakefield (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra & The Monteverdi Choir, Sir John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Don Quixote_, Op. 35 & _Metamorphosen_
Pierre Fournier
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Outstanding!


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15/ Piano Quartet No. 2 in G minor, Op. 45

Fauré Piano Quartet


----------



## adriesba

Carmen - Risë Stevens
Don José - Richard Tucker
Escamillo - Paolo Silveri
Micaëla - Nadine Connor
Zuniga - Osie Hawkins
Moralès - Clifford Harvuot
Frasquita - Lucine Amara
Mercédès - Margaret Roggero
Le Dancaïre - George Cehanovsky
Le Remendado - Alessio De Paolis

MET Opera Orchestra and Chorus, conductor Fritz Reiner

A great recording. Very good sound for a live performance from 1952, very little audience noise, fun, energetic conducting, an intense final scene, and a really good interpretation of the title role from Risë Stevens. The other soloists I'm not crazy about except for Nadine Connor's beautiful sounding Micaëla. I know practically nothing about the French language, but this performance doesn't sound very French to me. That is my main complaint. This performance features a rare alternate version of the opening chorus in Act IV.


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Duet

Kathleen Battle (soprano), Wynton Marsalis (trumpet), Anthony Newman (organ), John Feeney (bass), Daire Fitzgerald (cello), Anthony Newman (harpsichord), Marc Goldberg (bassoon), John T. Kulowitsch (bass), Krista Bennion Feeney (violin), Eriko Sato (violin)

John Nelson

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV51 'Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen'
Handel: Let the bright seraphim (from Samson)
Handel: Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne, HWV74
Handel: Olinto, pastore arcade (Oh! Come chiare e belle) HWV 143: Alle voci del bronzo guerriero
Predieri: Pace una volta (from Zenobia)
Scarlatti, A: Cantata 'Su le sponde del Tebro'
Scarlatti, A: Con voce festiva
Scarlatti, A: Mio tesoro per te moro
Scarlatti, A: Rompe sprezza
Scarlatti, A: Si suoni la tromba
Stradella: Sinfonia to 'Il Barcheggio'


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : St John Passion, BWV245

Sung in English

Peter Pears (Evangelist), Heather Harper (soprano), Alfreda Hodgson (contralto), Robert Tear (tenor), Gwynne Howell (Jesus), John Shirley-Quirk (bass)

English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten


----------



## Guest002

Turning up the volume and enjoying some French and German organ music. The Julius Reubke is unexpectedly a really good listen (unexpected only in the sense that I personally don't know it well. Apparently, organists go nuts about it!)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part nine. Two of OM's lengthier compositions either side of a late-morning stroll.

_Neuf Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité_ [_Nine Meditations on the Mystery of the Holy Trinity_] for organ (1967-69):










_La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ_ [_The Transfiguration of Our Lord Jesus Christ_] for large mixed choir, piano, cello, flute, clarinet, xylophone, vibraphone, marimba and large orchestra [Text: biblical sources/ Thomas Aquinas] (1965-69):


----------



## Dimace

It is well known the affection (and admiration) I have for Cyprien. It is also known that Beethoven is for me the Greatest composer in history and my Meister the second only after him. How difficult is to have in ONE recording all my greatest loves together? Not at all, when we are coming to these marvelous recordings, which are for all the participants work of life. Without other words, *Beethoven / Liszt and Cyprien to Beethoven's Symphonies 1-9,* transcribed for the piano from my Master. (it is very interesting for someone to read the story behind these transcriptions to see what took Liszt to achieve Beethoven's orchestra feeling with only one instrument. It was Liszt's life's fight and, as he claims, his biggest achievement.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven no. 8 with Roger Norrington & Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra LIVE (on spotify)  Thought this version was fantastic! My weekend listening project isn't over. I now have Michael Gielen/SWR Symph. Orch. and Simon Rattle/BPO (2016) before I end with the one I started with (de Vriend/NSO). That is symphony no. 7 & 8 by Beethoven. I picked out the versions that TC member Merl gave high scores in reviews and put in the version I have on CD (Rattle), to see if I like it as much as before I started. Also now I'm listening with headphones which is really grand


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386


----------



## Malx

Earlier a gentle start to the day.
*Mozart, 'Kegelstatt' Trio K498 & Piano Quartet No 2 K493 - Domus.*

Followed by something a bit more forceful.
*Nielsen, Symphony No 5 - San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt.*

Now a historic recording.
*Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Berlin PO, Furtwangler (March 1942)*.


----------



## Guest

Nino Rota is an underrated composer of classical music. People always talk about his film scores, but there is a large body of non-cinematic orchestral works that should put him high in the list of 20th century composers. I am discovering his concertos. They are exceptional. Like Rachmaninov, his works straddles the border of the Romantic and the more modern 20th century sound of composers like Prokofiev and Shostakovich. He wrote 10 concertos for various instruments.

View attachment 144573


Nino Rota
Cello Concertos 1&2
Silvia Chiesa - Cello
Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI, Corrado Rovaris


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Chopin & Claudio Arrau in Allegro de Concert A-Dur Op. 46.* One of the best AdC performances out there. From the *Serious Magicians of Sound* CD set, I have already presented to you two weeks ago.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Hebrides Overture, Op. 26
Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'
Symphony No. 5 in D major, Op. 107 'Reformation'


----------



## Guest

EXCEPTIONAL! Why weren't these in TC's list of favorite piano concertos?

View attachment 144574


Nino Rota
Piano Concertos in C & E
Giorgia Tomassi - Piano
Filarmonica della Scala
Riccardo Muti - Conductor


----------



## Malx

Sticking with historical recordings.

*Khachaturian, Piano Concerto - William Kapell, Boston SO, Serge Koussevitsky.*

A barnstorming performance only slightly hiddered by the 1946 sound - occasionally orchestral climaxes are a bit rough but the piano sound is very good for the age of the recording.


----------



## musichal

Right now, Dvorak Slavonic Dances - some arranged for two pianos and some orchestral.

I love Liszt's transcriptions of Beethoven's symphonies, *Dimace*. May just have to try your recording.


----------



## eljr

de Févin: Missa Ave Maria & Missa Salve sancta parens

The Brabant Ensemble, Stephen Rice

Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: CDA68265
Label: Hyperion
Length: 84 minutes
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Choral & Song Choice

CD IX


----------



## Rogerx

Good Night!

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Balakirev: Berceuse
Chopin: Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
Dessner: Song for Octave
Lachenmann: Wiegenmusik
Liszt: Wiegenlied (Chant du berceau), S198


----------



## Vasks

_Sampling Samuel_

*Barber - Toccata Festiva (Alsop/Naxos)
Barber - Symphony #2 (Schenk/Stradivari)
Barber - Medea's Meditation & Dance of Vengence (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven no. 7! Time has come for the one version I decided to buy myself, since it wasn't on spotify (once upon a time). I read a bad review of this one...It's more romantic and modern sounding than the others I heard (I think). I don't think that's so bad. I haven't been bored at all with spending nearly 8 hours on symphony no. 7 & 8. I always said the the Berlin Philharmonic was my favorite orchestra, but they are all fantastic! I should be ready to hear them live when I get a chance


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15/ Piano Quartet No. 2 in G minor, Op. 45
> 
> Fauré Piano Quartet


Is the message in this picture that Faure makes strange bedfellows?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutilleux, Symphony No. 1*

Barenboim and the Orchestra de Paris


----------



## SearsPoncho

Three classic recordings:

Mahler's 4th Symphony - Maazel/Battle/VPO

Mozart's Don Giovanni - Giulini/Philharmonia/Wachter/Scwarzkopf/Sutherland/Sciutti/Taddei/Alva/Frick
(I've finally moved this to my stack of cds I consider indispensable; the creme de la creme; my desert island stack of cds)

Beethoven's "Spring" Violin Sonata - Perlman/Ashkenazy


----------



## Rogerx

Manxfeeder said:


> Is the message in this picture that Faure makes strange bedfellows?


I will ask him in a next reading in my glass sphere.


----------



## eljr

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 144575
> 
> Beethoven no. 7! Time has come for the one version I decided to buy myself, since it wasn't on spotify (once upon a time). I read a bad review of this one...It's more romantic and modern sounding than the others I heard (I think). I don't think that's so bad. I haven't been bored at all with spending nearly 8 hours on symphony no. 7 & 8. I always said the the Berlin Philharmonic was my favorite orchestra, but they are all fantastic! I should be ready to hear them live when I get a chance


Blu-ray, SACD or high-res download?

personally, I have never heard a differance between the three.


----------



## sbmonty

Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Artemis Quartet


----------



## eljr

German Baroque: From Hammerschmidt to Telemann

Hesperion XX, Jordi Savall, Concentus Musicus Vienna, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Release Date: 11th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: ALC1420
Label: Alto


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch

Diana Damrau (soprano), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
11th January 2019
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
April 2019
Choral & Song Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Nominee - Vocal
International Classical Music Awards
2019


----------



## eljr

Marais: Alcione - Suites des airs à joüer (1706)

Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 10th Mar 2014
Catalogue No: AVSA9903
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 52 minutes

The problem I have is that once I listen to Jordi, I can't stop.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

eljr said:


> Blu-ray, SACD or high-res download?
> 
> personally, I have never heard a differance between the three.


I purchased the cheapest version, just CD. I don't think I would hear the difference either


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144577


*Franz Schubert*

Trio in E flat major, D 929
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
Trio in B flat major, D 898
Adagio in E flat major, D 897

Imogen Cooper, piano
Raphaël Oleg, violin
Sonia Wieder-Atherton, violoncello

1998


----------



## Caroline

Malx said:


> Earlier a gentle start to the day.
> *Mozart, 'Kegelstatt' Trio K498 & Piano Quartet No 2 K493 - Domus.*
> 
> Followed by something a bit more forceful.
> *Nielsen, Symphony No 5 - San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt.*
> 
> Now a historic recording.
> *Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Berlin PO, Furtwangler (March 1942)*.


This 1953 with Furtwaengler is also superb:


----------



## Caroline

SixFootScowl said:


> Just arrived yesterday. This is a very nice Messiah set. Especially like the bass and the soprano. *Back Cover*.


From this morning:









Handel: Messiah
Sir Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus & Margaret Hillis
Recorded 1985


----------



## Eramire156

*Igor Stravinsky 
Symphony of Psalms 









Ernest Ansemet
London Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra *

London LL889


----------



## eljr

Bruckner: Mass in E Minor, Motets

Choir of King's College Cambridge, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Stephen Cleobury

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: KGS0035
Label: Kings College
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> Blu-ray, SACD or high-res download?
> 
> personally, I have never heard a differance between the three.


It depends on your system. Particularly the equipment you use to download/stream and play, and most important, the DAC used. In my case, my CD's via my separate DAC (most often upsampled) still sounds better than streaming or my downloads; I have not spent a lot of money on a separate dedicated streamer to make my (steaming/downloaded) files sound better. I also need a new DAC. But, yes, I can hear the difference between all of them. Many also feel digital sounds best by ripping their CD's or SACD's and then play via a server/streamer. There are technical reasons for that.

But, most of my money has been spent on my vinyl rig, as I know vinyl sounds better than digital. To me. Hands down. Even if I got a better DAC, and possibly a dedicated streamer, vinyl would be my choice, all the time. To me, it just sounds right, real, and natural.


----------



## Caroline

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Skrowacsewski conducting Beethoven's 8th with headphones. Almost blasting my brain


Nothing like Furtwaengler for this work as well

April 14, 1953 live at Titania-Palast
Orchestra: Berliner Philharmoniker






And...

Beethoven. Symphony No. 8, Op. 93
Anima Eterna. Jos van Immerseel


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88/Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2":


----------



## Eramire156

*Lars-Erik Larsson 
The Disguised Gold

Stig Westerberg
Stockholm Radio Orchestra









Dag Wirén
Symphony no.4, op.27

Sixten Ehrling
Stockholm Radio Orchestra *


----------



## Caroline

Bkeske said:


> It depends on your system. Particularly the equipment you use to download/stream and play, and most important, the DAC used. In my case, my CD's via my separate DAC (most often upsampled) still sounds better than streaming or my downloads; I have not spent a lot of money on a separate dedicated streamer to make my (steaming/downloaded) files sound better. I also need a new DAC. But, yes, I can hear the difference between all of them. Many also feel digital sounds best by ripping their CD's or SACD's and then play via a server/streamer. There are technical reasons for that.
> 
> But, most of my money has been spent on my vinyl rig, as I know vinyl sounds better than digital. To me. Hands down. Even if I got a better DAC, and possibly a dedicated streamer, vinyl would be my choice, all the time. To me, it just sounds right, real, and natural.


Just to echo that digital sounds better after CDs or SACDs are played via a server (in my case). Re: high-res, depending on your hearing, equipment and speakers you will hear a difference. For more info (if you want), the Japanese Audio Society defined 'High Res Audio' in 2014. Here's a good page. https://www.jas-audio.or.jp/english/hi-res-logo-en


----------



## Bourdon

*Béla Bartók*

Music for strings,percussion and celesta


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

Eramire156 coaxed me to install my mono cart and spin this 'new to me' selection.

3 LP box set. Odyssey reissue, mono, 1969. Origional release 1952.


----------



## ELbowe

*This is excellent; I just wished I had the LP!!
Smetana- Má Vlast
Karel Ančerl, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Supraphon ‎- Download Remastered Karel Ančerl Gold Edition - 1
Czech Republic 2002 Recorded at the Rudolfinum Studio, Prague, in January, 1963.*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just started Beethoven's 8th again with Netherlands Symphony Orchestra and Jan Willem de Vriend. This was the first version I heard on friday and will be the last for now. After the other recordings I heard it still sounds nice and fresh. The music is not anything I will grow tired of  My little listening project consisted of: de Vriend, Stefan Blunier, Adam Fischer, Skrowaczewski, Norrington, Gielen, Rattle and again de Vriend. I chose them since they are quite recent recordings. I know there are many more, but my ears long for some chamber music now or just the wind through the trees. My headphones are top notch Sennheiser and a Christmas present from my wife some years ago (...wow, they cost like 350EUR!!). I usually like to listen on my studio monitors/sub in my basement studio/man cave. My next project will be Beethoven chamber music with 90-99 opus numbers


----------



## pmsummer

MASS FOR SAINT MARTIAL
_1029 A.D._
*Adémar de Chabannes*
New York's Ensemble for Early Music
Frederick Renz - director
_
Ex Cathedra_


----------



## Guest002

Ending the day with a new recording (for me!) of Berlioz's _Te Deum_.

John Nelson, Orchestre and Chœur de l'Orchestra de Paris.

Was hoping to improve on my ancient Claudio Abbado (with the European Community Youth Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, London Philharmonic Choir and so on). Unfortunately, Nelson's choir is a bit rough around the edges, so a good enough listen, but not my favourite recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

CD1


----------



## Malx

A short piece that is one of those works I tend to ignore due to over familiarity - as is often the case in these situations not playing it has been my loss.

Note to self: don't ignore again.

Bax, Tintagel - BBC Philharmonic, Vernon Handley.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> A short piece that is one of those works I tend to ignore due to over familiarity - as is often the case in these situations not playing it has been my loss.
> 
> Note to self: don't ignore again.
> 
> Bax, Tintagel - BBC Philharmonic, Vernon Handley.


Initially I planned to purchase this set first but it became the box of British string quartets. Bax is another field that I never explored before.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 48, 5, 90, 56
Joanne Lunn, William Towers, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Continuing with my own personal Bach cantatas pilgrimage: cantatas for the 19th Sunday after Trinity.


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> Initially I planned to purchase this set first but it became the box of British string quartets. Bax is another field that I never explored before.


Both boxes would be a great addition to any collection - I don't have the string quartets box but have about half the discs that I purchased as they were released.


----------



## senza sordino

Tchaikovsky Symphonies 4, 5 and 6. Hamlet - Fantasy Overture. His sixth is my favourite of the symphonies. 









Arensky and Tchaikovsky Piano Trios. Fabulous disk









Kalinnikov Symphonies 1 and 2. These two symphonies are great, very much like Tchaikovsky's. 









Taneyev and Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trios. The Taneyev is especially impressive.









Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade and Stravinsky Song of the Nightingale


----------



## ELbowe

*After a damn good washing these LPs are playing very well…considering the poor condition of the box it is a wonder the contents survived, pleased to find them.
Handel: Samson (Oratorio)
Everest ‎3 LP, Stereo Box Set (mid-1960s?) Monaural (photo is stock showing Stereo edition)
Choir - Solistes Choeurs De L'Église St. Jacob De Göttingen
Orchestra: Orchestre Symphonique De La Radio-difussion De Hanovre, Conductor - Günther Weissenborn.*


----------



## cougarjuno

There aren't many prominent Belgian composers but van Hoof 's music deserves more recognition -- particularly if your taste is tuneful neo-Romantic works. The Symphony no. 2 is outstanding.


----------



## Jacck

*Gérard Grisey - Le temps et l'Écume*


----------



## vincula

Listening to Debussy's _Iberia_ now, inspired by a recent thread here on TC.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Knorf

*Sofia Gubaidulina*: _Offertorium_ (Concerto for Violin and Orchestra)
Gidon Kremer
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## vincula

Knorf said:


> *Sofia Gubaidulina*: _Offertorium_ (Concerto for Violin and Orchestra)
> Gidon Kremer
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


Ooooooh. I love this work! Gubaidulina really grabs me. Was listening to her string quartets played by the Stamic Quartet earlier this morning. Pure and unadulterated BLISS :angel:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Jacck

*Mozart String Quartet #15 in D Minor, K 421*
Cleveland Quartet


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Peiko: Symphony No. 4. Svetlanov USSR State Symphony Orchestra. For Saturday Symphony. Lots of sound and fury…. but didn't hold my interest.










Bach: Cantatas 3, 13, 14, 26, 81. Gardiner et al. Sunday Bach.










Arutiunian, Peskin & Desenclos: Trumpet Concertos Selina Ott, Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra & Roberto Paternostro. The performance is fine, especially the soloist, but the pieces seemed a bit light weight on first hearing.










Haydn: Symphony No. 103, Sinfonia Concertante in B flat. Abbado, Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Excellent performance.










Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1, Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2. Van Cliburn, Kondrashin, Reiner. Still one of the best.


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> It depends on your system. Particularly the equipment you use to download/stream and play, and most important, the DAC used. In my case, my CD's via my separate DAC (most often upsampled) still sounds better than streaming or my downloads; I have not spent a lot of money on a separate dedicated streamer to make my (steaming/downloaded) files sound better. I also need a new DAC. But, yes, I can hear the difference between all of them. *Many also feel digital sounds best by ripping their CD's or SACD's and then play via a server/streamer. There are technical reasons for that. *
> 
> But, most of my money has been spent on my vinyl rig, as I know vinyl sounds better than digital. To me. Hands down. Even if I got a better DAC, and possibly a dedicated streamer, vinyl would be my choice, all the time. To me, it just sounds right, real, and natural.


Not possible. I have to say, unequivocally there are no technical reasons for that to be possible.

The very best you can hope from ripping a CD to a file is to not lose any information. (so if you rip it to MP3 you have shot yourself in the foot)

As for SACD, if you want to go through the hassle of handling the DSD the same is true. The best you can hope is to lose no information.

I think my audio equipment would qualify as sophisticated enough that if a differance were perceptible, my system would reveal it. Years back my components and speakers were featured together in Stereophile, by chance. The reviewer suggested the sound was more revealing when listening to the Beatles music than when the Beatles themselves listed to the playback in the studio.

Vinyl is cool. It's an entire ritual that can in itself elevate the listening experience. I only have about 1,000 LP left but respect those that choose this as their go to format.

peace!


----------



## eljr

I enjoyed the music from Sunday mass.


----------



## Rambler

*Great American Sonatas* Nathan Williamson on Somm
















A fine disc of unfamiliar music (to me). American piano sonatas are very thin on the ground in my collection!


----------



## Open Lane

Cziffra - Liszt set, disc 3. Purchasing this set was a greqt idea!!!


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

String Quartets 1 & 2


----------



## Guest

*Concertos by Nino Rota*

View attachment 144593


Harp Concerto
Luisa Prandina - Harp

Bassoon Concerto
Paolo Carlini - Bassoon

Castel del Monte for Horn and Orchestra
Guido Corti - Horn

Trombone Concerto
Andrea Conti - Trombone

I Virtuosi Italiani - Marzo Conti, Conductor


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Joseph Haydn: Symphony No.82 "L'ours"
Antal Dorati & the Philharmonia Hungarica*

These recordings of Haydn are still amongst my favourites.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Mass in C major, Op. 86
Genia Kühmeier, Gerhild Romberger, Maximilian Schmitt, Luca Pisaroni
Chor und Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Caroline

J.F. Handel
Harpsichord Suite No. 4 in D minor HWV437: Sarabande
The City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra






The best 4 minutes of today...


----------



## Itullian

Absolutely gorgeous set of Scarlatti on the piano.
52 sonatas included.


----------



## Bourdon

Caroline said:


> J.F. Handel
> Harpsichord Suite No. 4 in D minor HWV437: Sarabande
> The City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best 4 minutes of today...


One of the themes in Barry Lyndon


----------



## Rambler

*Richard Arnell: Symphony Nos 1 & 6 (The Anvil) & Sinfonia quasi Variazioni * Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Martin Yates on Dutton Digital









Richard Arnell was an English composer (1917 - 2009) who spent much of his career in the USA. These are world premiere recordings of these works. Highly thought of as an orchestrator by Thomas Beecham, these are impressive works. However the 20th century has been a rich period for English composers, and Arnell's voice seems to have not emerged strongly from a crowded field - his music is rarely heard as far as I can tell.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Emperor Concerto*

Edwin Fischer on Piano with the Philharmonia Orchestra in 1951.


----------



## Ulfilas

*La Rouet d'Omphale*, Camille Saint-Saëns, played by the Philharmonia under Charles Dutoit.

One of a series of four symphonic poems on mythological subjects.

Would be nice to hear this stuff in concert now and again!


----------



## Ulfilas

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Mass in C major, Op. 86
> Genia Kühmeier, Gerhild Romberger, Maximilian Schmitt, Luca Pisaroni
> Chor und Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


Marvellous piece, not heard enough!


----------



## Colin M

Prokofiev, Romeo and Juliet (Scenes from the Ballet) Tilson Thomas, San Francisco

Whenever I do Emergency Neuro night call answering the telephone or beaming in through video to triage or begin stabilizing patients for my colleagues stuck (waiting patiently) in a certain major general hospital in North Carolina, I have great opportunity to listen to a lot of music over the 12 hours. I listened to this twice last night. The characters are captured with perfection both by the composer and this performance. Will would have been proud : )


----------



## Bkeske

While I have my mono cart installed, figured I would play one of my favorite mono recordings in my collection...

Epic 1962, in near M condition. Mono


----------



## Caroline

Bourdon said:


> One of the themes in Barry Lyndon


Absolutely...this is how I came to know this work...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144602


*Giacomo Puccini*

La Bohème

Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano
Riccardo Chailly, conductor

1999, reissued 2012


----------



## Rambler

*The Film Music of William Alwyn - Volume three* BBC Philharmonic conducted by Rumon Gamba on Chandos









I rather like the music of William Alwyn, another 20th century English composer whose works don't seem to be performed that frequently. Luckily he's reasonably well represented on CD.

He's a fine composer of film music. The British films he composed for seem to come from a different era, and I can't say I have ever seen them. Luckily the music stands up fairly well on it's own merits.

This is an excellent recording too.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

For me, this is definitively a grade A cycle, with highly musical but still incisive performances, none worse than A-/B+. This is one of my favorite Beethoven cycles without hesitation or reservation.

I don't know why it's so popular in certain circles to bash this cycle. I put it on from time to time usually because some knob half-convinces me it's bland or whatever, that I'm better off with any number of other cycles, most of which I have or have heard. So I decide, ok let's listen and see whether I agree, and... NOPE. This is a great set. Period. I'm keeping it.

(The supposed superiority of the video cycle recorded in Rome is nonsense. I doubt 1 recording collector in 100 could consistently distinguish them in a blind listen. They're _very_ similar in concept, execution and excitement, and the 9th of course is the same between them. I have both sets.)


----------



## Bkeske

Keeping the mono cart on for bit....Another nicely recorded, LP

Columbia Masterworks, Limited Edition, unknown release date, but per the '6 eye' LP label, probably early to late 50's. Mono.


----------



## Bkeske

Epic, probably mid 50's. Mono. Wonderful performance and recording.


----------



## Mozart123

Beethoven Symphony No. 9 - Barenboim with Statskepalle Berlin


----------



## Gallus

Jessye Norman is a great artist, and Haydn wrote some lovely arias!


----------



## Bkeske

Finishing up this box set tonight. The last 2 of the 5 LP's: Symphony No 4, Tapiola, Symphony No 5 & Symphony No 7.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Apparently I'm now working through a Frankenstein Beethoven cycle.

This performance tries a little too hard for "epic," but I still adore it.


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Borodin*: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Takács Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - 2nd spin:









Current - 2nd spin:


----------



## senza sordino

Tchaikovsky and Dvorak Serenade for Strings. I've played the Tchaikovsky in an orchestra, it's tough for me, and gorgeous. 









Dvorak String Quartet no 12 American, Tchaikovsky String Quartet no 1, and Borodin String Quartet no 2. A lovely disk









Tchaikovsky and Glazunov Violin Concerti. A volcanic performance. 









Borodin Symphony no 2, In the Steppes of Central Asia, Polovetsian Dances (The no singing version), Glinka Valse-Fantasie









Stravinsky The Firebird and Petrushka. Great


----------



## arapinho1




----------



## Guest

Have you ever heard a Double Bass Concerto? I had not. This one by *Nino Rota* is exciting and enjoyable.

View attachment 144612


*Nino Rota*
Double Bass Concerto 
Boguslaw Furtok - Double Bass
Frankfurt Radio Symphony
Peter Zelienka - Conductor


----------



## KenOC

Fazil Say's new Beethoven sonata cycle has only a few excerpts on YouTube, but it seems to be a real knockout. Sit back, close your eyes, and let the Arietta from Sonata No. 32 absorb your cares.






Added: I see Pandora has the whole cycle. Try the finale of the _Waldstein_!


----------



## Bkeske

Not sure why I bought this box, except it was cheap, and the vinyl is all in great shape. I think I have much of this separately already, but....on impulse...

'40th Anniversary' Set with the Berlin Philharmonic by Deutsche Grammophon. I believe it was released in the mid/late 70's

Playing the last of the 6 LP's, as this one I don't believe I have (had) : Prokofiev Symphony #5


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Bkeske

This was one of two freebies the seller included with the Sibelius box set. Very nice of him.

Thus, no cover.

Sebilius - 4 Legends From "The Kalevala", Op. 22. 
Lukas Foss Conducting the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra. Nonesuch 1971


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 10, Op. 93
Hallé, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Outstanding!


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, B9 'The Bells of Zlonice'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Knorf

*Bohuslav Martinů*: Symphony No. 4
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek












Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 5
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


That's a mighty Mahler 5, and still one of my a-time favorites!


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2

Nelson Freire (piano)

Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, Lionel Bringuier


----------



## HerbertNorman

Eye opener!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Helen Donath (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (contralto), Eberhard Büchner (tenor), Peter Schreier (tenor), Robert Holl (bass), Andrea Ihle (soprano)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Trumpet Ensemble Ludwig Guttler, Staatskapelle Dresden

Peter Schreier conducting


----------



## mikeh375

I found this in a charity shop years ago and finally got around to it. A very good and moving piece imv, showing great skill and originality....


----------



## Guest002

Looks like Mikeh375 and I are of the same mind this morning: another 'memorial symphony', this time from Vagn Holmboe, Owain Arwel Hughes and the Aarhaus Symphony Orchestra.

And I've just discovered that 'Vagn' is pronounced like 'Vaughan' (and, indeed, share the same linguistic root).

I like his symphonies a lot.


----------



## premont

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> And I've just discovered that *'Vagn' is **pronounced like 'Vaughan*'


Who told you this? Because it is not true.

You can hear the correct pronounciation at Google translate.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Volume 1

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)

Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69


----------



## Ulfilas

Honegger's 4th Symphony, a delightful work, from Dutoit's Bavarian cycle.

My favourite version, next to Jesus Lopez-Cobos and the Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, also on Erato.


----------



## Guest002

premont said:


> Who told you this? Because it is not true.
> 
> You can hear the correct pronounciation at Google translate.


From Wikipedia: _Vagn Gylding Holmboe (Danish pronunciation: [ˈvɑwˀn ˈhʌlmˌpoˀ], 20 December 1909 - 1 September 1996) _

Note the "Vawn" element in the phonetic rendering. I'm not suggesting, by the way, that it's _precisely_ and exactly "Vaughan" as in Williams. It's obviously going to have a Danish inflection. In particular, the a is going to be more "a as in art" than "sounds like oar". But it's not going to sound like "Vay-gen", rhyming with Ronald Reagan, was more my point.

Anyway: I'd take a phoenetic transliteration over machine translation's algorithmic efforts any day.

But if there is a native Danish speaker in the house who would be prepared to clarify, I am certainly open to suggestions.

*Updated to add*: this _sounds_ like a native Danish speaker (recorded execrably, unfortunately). "Varn" is about as close a transliteration as I can render from it. Which is what I'd call "foreign Vaughan" 

Also to add: I thought the 'p' in the phoentic rendition of his name might have been an instance of b/p interchangeability, which is common in Germanic languages. It isn't: Danish phonetics use a different set of characters than the standard IPA ones, and Danish phonetic 'p' is rendered as soft-b. Apparently.


----------



## Jacck

Shostakovich - The Gadfly Suite
Theodore Kuchar


----------



## Janspe

*L. van Beethoven: Piano Sonatas in F minor (Op. 2 No. 1) and D major (Op. 10 #3)*
Sviatoslav Richter, piano









I think I should leave the F minor alone for a while, I really think I've heard it a bit too often recently. It's so easy to start listening to someone's Beethoven sonata cycle, go through the first few sonatas and then forget all about it... Now, the D major is one of my all time favourite sonatas, by anyone, and I'm happy to hear Richter's interpretation of it - never encountered it before!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

"Hohe Messe" BWV232


----------



## Jacck

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> From Wikipedia: _Vagn Gylding Holmboe (Danish pronunciation: [ˈvɑwˀn ˈhʌlmˌpoˀ], 20 December 1909 - 1 September 1996) _
> 
> Note the "Vawn" element in the phonetic rendering. I'm not suggesting, by the way, that it's _precisely_ and exactly "Vaughan" as in Williams. It's obviously going to have a Danish inflection. In particular, the a is going to be more "a as in art" than "sounds like oar". But it's not going to sound like "Vay-gen", rhyming with Ronald Reagan, was more my point.
> 
> Anyway: I'd take a phoenetic transliteration over machine translation's algorithmic efforts any day.
> 
> But if there is a native Danish speaker in the house who would be prepared to clarify, I am certainly open to suggestions.
> 
> *Updated to add*: this _sounds_ like a native Danish speaker (recorded execrably, unfortunately). "Varn" is about as close a transliteration as I can render from it. Which is what I'd call "foreign Vaughan"
> 
> Also to add: I thought the 'p' in the phoentic rendition of his name might have been an instance of b/p interchangeability, which is common in Germanic languages. It isn't: Danish phonetics use a different set of characters than the standard IPA ones, and Danish phonetic 'p' is rendered as soft-b. Apparently.


but the name Vaughan is of Welsh origin and Welsh is a celtic language, not Germanic, unlike Danish
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaughan_(surname)

so the supposed kinship between these two might be just a coincidence


----------



## Guest002

Jacck said:


> but the name Vaughan is of Welsh origin and Welsh is a celtic language, not Germanic, unlike Danish
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaughan_(surname)
> 
> so the supposed kinship between these two might be just a coincidence


True, that.

I wish I hadn't said anything now! All I was meaning to say was that when I had one recording of his work, I mentally pronounced his name as "Vay-gen" (as in Reagan) and I now realise that's wrong 

Anyway:









I am enjoying this further collection of his works, however he said his name!


----------



## jim prideaux

Just arrived in the post.......a recording of two of my personal favourite Schubert symphonies (3rd and 4th) that I had been intrigued by having read varied reviews...........

Heras Casado and the Freiburger Barockorchester.

What a 'lick' he takes the first movement of the 3rd at!!!


----------



## Bourdon

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> True, that.
> 
> I wish I hadn't said anything now! All I was meaning to say was that when I had one recording of his work, I mentally pronounced his name as "Vay-gen" (as in Reagan) and I now realise that's wrong
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> View attachment 144628
> 
> 
> I am enjoying this further collection of his works, however he said his name!


With or without a pipe in your mouth?


----------



## premont

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> But if there is a native Danish speaker in the house who would be prepared to clarify, I am certainly open to suggestions.


Incidentally I'm Danish. The best approximation I can find for the pronounciation of "ag" in Vagn is "ow" in English "how". The pronounciation at Google translate is almost perfect. And usually Vagn is pronounced with "stød", a Danish speciality:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stød

Concerning Holmboe you are right, that the "b" is pronounced as a soft b.


----------



## Guest002

premont said:


> Incidentally I'm Danish. The best approximation I can find for the pronounciation of "ag" in Vagn is "ow" in English "how". The pronounciation at Google translate is almost perfect. And usually Vagn is pronounced with "stød", a Danish speciality:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stød
> 
> Concerning Holmboe you are right, that the "b" is pronounced as a soft b.


I bow to you native Danish-ness, then (which, incidentally, wasn't incidental but a rather central fact!) I would merely point out that 'Vauwn Williams' is even more like 'Vorn Williams' than "Vahrn Williams' would be!

Fun and games  
Appreciate the pointers to getting it right.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto/ Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92/ Introduction and Allegro Op. 134

Angela Hewitt (piano)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Hannu Lintu


----------



## premont

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Fun and games


The same to you


----------



## Guest002

premont said:


> The same to you


Crucial question, though: do you listen to Mr. Holmboe? Do you like him? Do you take a native pride in him? (I hadn't heard of him 6 months ago... my loss, I think!)


----------



## eljr

Britten: The Sacred Choral Music

New College Choir Oxford, Edward Higginbottom

Release Date: 2nd Jan 2013
Catalogue No: NCR1386
Label: novum
Length: 2 hours 0 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
14th January 2013

CD II


----------



## Guest002

This one's easier to pronounce anyway!

Vivaldi's Il Giustino, Ottavio Dantone, Accademia Bizantina, and a cast of thousands. The usual high audio and performance standards from the Naïve label, despite their choice of cover art!


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 7


----------



## SearsPoncho

Varese - Arcana - Martinon/CSO

Schubert's "Rosamunde" String Quartet - Quartetto Italiano


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144636


*Georg Friedrich Handel*

The Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433

Lisa Smirnova, piano

2011


----------



## Bourdon

*Biber-Muffat-Rosenmüller-Scheidt &Schmelzer*

CD 16


----------



## Guest

A quiet and relaxing concerto by Nino Rota.

View attachment 144637


Nino Rota
*Concerto soirée* for Piano and Orchestra
Donka Angatscheva - Piano
Vogtland Philharmonie
Stefan Fraas - Conductor


----------



## eljr

Bruckner: Mass in E Minor, Motets

Choir of King's College Cambridge, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Stephen Cleobury

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: KGS0035
Label: Kings College
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## premont

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Crucial question, though: do you listen to Mr. Holmboe? Do you like him? Do you take a native pride in him? (I hadn't heard of him 6 months ago... my loss, I think!)


Three months ago I had never heard a single note by Holmboe (evidently my fault). Then at a CM quiz program broadcasted by the Danish national TV a short piece of orchestral music was played, which I identified as being by Holmboe, just guessing from what I have read about him. It turned out to be an extract from the first movement of a symphony. I found the music very interesting, so now I have decided to acquire the BIS recording of his symphonies as one of my purchases in the near future.


----------



## Rogerx

Chanson d'Amour

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Debussy: Apparition - song (1884)
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées (6)
Debussy: Nuit d'étoiles
Debussy: Romance: L'âme évaporée et souffrante
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
Fauré: Chanson d'amour, Op. 27 No. 1
Fauré: Les berceaux, Op. 23 No. 1
Fauré: Notre amour Op. 23 No. 2
Poulenc: Hotel
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Poulenc: Poemes (2) de Louis Aragon, FP 122
Poulenc: Voyage à Paris
Ravel: Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer
Ravel: Chanson de la mariée
Ravel: Chanson des cueilleuses de lentisques
Ravel: Chanson française
Ravel: Cinq mélodies populaires grecques
Ravel: Là-bas, vers l'eglise
Ravel: Manteau de fleurs
Ravel: Quel galant m'est comparable
Ravel: Sur l'Herbe
Ravel: Tout gai!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto, Romeo and Juliet*

Yehudi Menuhin on violin in the concerto, Mata and the Dallas Symphony on Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## eljr

German Baroque: From Hammerschmidt to Telemann

Hesperion XX, Jordi Savall, Concentus Musicus Vienna, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Release Date: 11th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: ALC1420
Label: Alto


----------



## sbmonty

Borodin: String Quartet No. 2
Quatuor Talich


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto, Fantasie

Philharmonia Orchestra, Kurt Sanderling


----------



## Vasks

*Gassmann - Overture to "Le pescatrici" (Alimena/Naxos)
F.J. Haydn - Piano Sonata #4 (McCabe/London)
Wagenseil - Symphony in B-flat, WV 441 (Gaigg/cpo)
W.A. Mozart - Violin Concerto #3 (Grumiaux/Philips)*


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Just arrived in the post.......a recording of two of my personal favourite Schubert symphonies (3rd and 4th) that I had been intrigued by having read varied reviews...........
> 
> Heras Casado and the Freiburger Barockorchester.
> 
> What a 'lick' he takes the first movement of the 3rd at!!!


The 4th sounds rather more reserved in terms of 'pace'...........I have noticed that generally irrespective of the performance and recording this is increasingly one of my favourite symphonies!


----------



## Guest002

premont said:


> Three months ago I had never heard a single note by Holmboe (evidently my fault). Then at a CM quiz program broadcasted by the Danish national TV a short piece of orchestral music was played, which I identified as being by Holmboe, just guessing from what I have read about him. It turned out to be an extract from the first movement of a symphony. I found the music very interesting, so now I have decided to acquire the BIS recording of his symphonies as one of my purchases in the near future.


I take it from that he's considered a bit obscure, even in Denmark?


----------



## Malx

Todays selection.

*Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 6 & 7 - Eder Quartet*

*Schubert, Symphony No 1 - Berlin PO, Bohm*

*Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Bavarian RSO, Maazel*


----------



## eljr

Here We Are

Héloïse Werner (soprano)

The Hermes Experiment

Release Date: 31st Jul 2020
Catalogue No: DCD34244
Label: Delphian
Length: 77 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
July 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Flippo63

Listening To Lohengrin conducted by Colin Davis on spotify


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Heroic"
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein

At some point I remember thinking this was a great performance, but if I'm honest it strikes me now as only a little better than just okay.


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: Keyboard Concerto No. 4, BWV 1055*
Andras Schiff, Chamber Orchestra of Europe

I heard this on the radio, and I found it to be utterly fantastic. Looking back on my notes, I had heard this one before, but I liked it much more the second time around. Perhaps it is better to listen to some of these pieces outside the context of sets of works. Bach compared to almost anything else will sound better than Bach compared to other Bach.


----------



## premont

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I take it from that he's considered a bit obscure, even in Denmark?


Yes, in the sense that his works aren't played that much and that recordings are relatively few. However his name is fairly well known among classical music lovers.


----------



## ELbowe

*Excellent sounding LP considering vintage. I need soothing as I try to sort a download from Supraphonline that is a bit of a mess (truncated tracks). 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3
Wilhelm Backhaus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt 
London Records LP 1960*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part ten for late afternoon and this evening.

Once again featuring some colossal stuff - the second and third works here weigh in at over 90 minutes each. Even _La Fauvette des jardins_, a one-off piano piece in the manner of the earlier _Catalogue d'oiseaux_ collection, lasts for half an hour.

_La Fauvette des jardins_ [_The Garden Warbler_] for piano (1970-72):










_Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ [_From the Canyons to the Stars…_] for piano, horn, glockenspiel, xylorimba and orchestra (1971-74):










_Le Livre du Saint-Sacrement_ [_Book of the Holy Sacrament_] - eighteen pieces for organ (1984):


----------



## Caroline

Saint-Saens: "Organ" Symphony; Bacchanale; Le Déluge; Danse Macabre
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim & Orchestre de Paris
Released 2003


----------



## Jacck

*Carl Nielsen - Aladdin*


----------



## eljr

Goldberg Reflections

Niklas Liepe (violin), Nils Liepe (harpsichord, piano), Nikolai Schneider (cello), Anna Lewis (viola), Friedrich Heinrich Kern

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Jamie Phillips

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 19439778302
Label: Sony
Length: 93 minutes

CD II


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg

Now this is a great Beethoven performance! For my money, between Bernstein and Steinberg, who was the better Beethoven conductor? Steinberg.


----------



## Caroline

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy: Overture (op. 21, 1826) and incidental music (op. 61, 1842) to Shakespeare's "A Midsummer Night's Dream". Orchestra of the 18th Century (on period instruments) and Gulbenkian Choir, conducted by Frans Brüggen.

One of the best recordings I have heard of this piece. Horns and winds are not overshaddowed by the strings.


----------



## Skakner

One of my favorite works with one of my favorite pianists...


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Todays selection.
> 
> *Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 6 & 7 - Eder Quartet*
> 
> *Schubert, Symphony No 1 - Berlin PO, Bohm*
> 
> *Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Bavarian RSO, Maazel*


I am curious what you think of the Bruckner / Maazel recordings.


----------



## HerbertNorman

I really love this one by Shostakovich, in my top three of his symphonies.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Skakner said:


> One of my favorite works with one of my favorite pianists...


Same here! .


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg-Berg-Strauss*

CD60

Dohnányi


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartets No. 2 in G major and No. 3 in D major, Op. 18
Tokyo String Quartet

Fantastic set!


----------



## eljr

Good Night!

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 9029524243
Label: Erato
Length: 55 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
Awards Issue 2020
Editor's Choice

Presto Recording of the Week
16th October 2020


----------



## Rambler

*Samuel Adler: Symphony No. 6 & Concerto for Cello and Orchestra* The Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Jose Serebrier on Linn









Samuel Adler is an American composer (born in Germany to a Jewish family). Other than this CD his music is unknown to me.

The Symphony is a fairly dense composition, certainly as compared to the Concerto. I guess I prefer the rather more open sound world of the concerto.

Excellent recording from LINN.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Missa Prolationum by Ockeghem with the Hilliard Ensemble.


----------



## Caroline

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60
> Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg
> 
> Now this is a great Beethoven performance! For my money, between Bernstein and Steinberg, who was the better Beethoven conductor? Steinberg.


Is this the 1966 performance? I listened to a 1966 Steinberg after your post. It is awesome and better than Bernstein (1989 Berlin).

Furtwaengler (1953) of the 9th tops both for me and may be more authentic.

Steinberg is fabulous.


----------



## Bourdon

*Heinrich Isaac*

Ein Fröhlich Wesen


----------



## Knorf

*J. S Bach*: 'Brandenburg' Concertos Nos. 1-6, BWV 1046-1051
Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

Just found this at a thrift store for $0.99. Wonderful performances, stylish and not too speedy or aggressive.


----------



## Knorf

Caroline said:


> Is this the 1966 performance? I listened to a 1966 Steinberg after your post. It is awesome and better than Bernstein (1989 Berlin).


The Fourth Symphony in the DG reissue was recorded in 1962, which is what I listened to earlier. The Ninth was recorded in 1966... perhaps you missread my post?



> Furtwaengler (1953) of the 9th tops both for me and may be more authentic.


To be honest, I really can't fathom where your statement that Furtwängler "may be more authentic" could be coming from. No offense. In any case, I detest the 1953 Furtwängler performance of Beethoven 9. I find it unlistenable. In fact, I returned a CD version of it I had purchased within a couple days! In general, Furtwängler for me is at best a curiosity.



> Steinberg is fabulous.


Agreed, but, fair warning: Steinberg used the Mahler re-orchestration of the Ninth, which to me is utterly ghastly.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Doing my String Quartet homework: Borodin SQ2 - Emerson. I haven't listened to this work probably more than once or twice. It's lovely and the Emerson Quartet is playing the hell out of it.


----------



## Caroline

Knorf said:


> The Ninth was recorded in 1966... perhaps you missread my post?


Must have!



Knorf said:


> To be honest, I really can't fathom where your statement that Furtwängler "may be more authentic" could be coming from. No offense.


None taken. The overall sound is less blended or smooth.



Knorf said:


> In any case, I detest the 1953 Furtwängler performance of Beethoven 9. I find it unlistenable.


That seems a bit harsh....


----------



## Joe B

TrondheimSolistene performing Aaron Jay Kernis's "Musica Celestis":


----------



## Ulfilas

Abandon all your preconceptions about the Vienna Philharmonic, this is one of the highlights of Jansons' Shostakovich cycle, intense and dramatic.

I find Jansons' quick tempo for the finale (after Mravinsky) more satisfying than other approaches. He also recorded the symphony with the Oslo Philharmonic and Bavarian RSO, but this is the pick for me.


----------



## Ulfilas

Caroline said:


> Must have!
> 
> None taken. The overall sound is less blended or smooth.
> 
> That seems a bit harsh....


I kind of agree with Hurwitz, if you want a Furtwängler-school performance, Barenboim is fantastic, actually my favourite Beethoven 9th.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Complete Piano Trios
disc 3

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Rogerx

*Ivo Pogorelich (Ivo Pogorelić) (Belgrado, 20 oktober 1958)*



Bach: English Suites Nos. 2 & 3

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
London Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

A fabulous performance in a top-shelf cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich von Flotow: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Jubel Overture/ Wilhelm von Oranien in Whitehall: Incidental Music
Carl Petersson (piano)

Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra, Hans Peter Wiesheu


----------



## Itullian

Brahms No.2


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Five Piano Concertos No 3 and 4

Emil Gilels (piano)

The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## Ulfilas

Kullervo, great performance.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Ulfilas said:


> View attachment 144656
> 
> 
> Abandon all your preconceptions about the Vienna Philharmonic, this is one of the highlights of Jansons' Shostakovich cycle, intense and dramatic.
> 
> I find Jansons' quick tempo for the finale (after Mravinsky) more satisfying than other approaches. He also recorded the symphony with the Oslo Philharmonic and Bavarian RSO, but this is the pick for me.


Can't agree more! I've got the Janssons box with the Wiener Philarmoniker too. One of the better interpretations! I like the Gergiev recordings with the Mariinsky orchestra too


----------



## mikeh375

It's raining here, so I'm settling down with Mr and Mrs Messiaen.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Cello Suites

Alban Gerhardt (cello)

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2019
Editor's Choice
Nominee - Baroque Instrumental
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Baroque Instrumental
The Times Records of the Year


----------



## Guest002

premont said:


> Yes, in the sense that his works aren't played that much and that recordings are relatively few. However his name is fairly well known among classical music lovers.


OK. Thanks for that update.


----------



## Guest002

I'm not a huge fan of any string quartets (probably above my intellectual level, if we're being honest), but in my further attempts to discover the works of He Who Shall Not Be Pronounced Correctly, I'm enjoying these played by the Kontra Quartet. For my sins, I have volumes 6 and 7 still to go...


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartets No. 2 in G major and No. 3 in D major, Op. 18
> Tokyo String Quartet
> 
> Fantastic set!


Nice to see someone advocating this set - it has been one of my favourites since it was released, but most people seem to recommend their earlier set on Sony.


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> I am curious what you think of the Bruckner / Maazel recordings.


I really enjoy Maazel's Bruckner set - but I will qualify that by saying I like them because he seems to be happy to do his own thing and ends up presenting an individual take on the Symphonies. He uses Nowak editions as standard, not that I'm that much of a Brucknerian to be overly concerned by all the different editions available.
Generally speaking he takes broad tempos, with some exceptions in certain movements, the brass is not in your face as much as with other recordings but it suitably balanced imo. The set was recorded live over a relatively short period of time so there is an element of consistancy of approach.
I guess if you like Jochum, and don't get horrified by Celibidache then this set would be well worth a listen - it also sounds good to my ears.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part eleven of eleven for late morning and early afternoon.

_Petites esquisses d'oiseaux_ [_Little Sketches of Birds_] - six pieces for piano (1985):










_Un vitrail et des oiseaux_ [_A Stained-Glass Window and Birds_] for piano, winds, brass and percussion (1986):










_La Ville d'En-haut_ [_The City on High_] for piano, winds, brass and percussion (1987):










_Éclairs sur l'au-delà…_ [_Flashes of Lightning over the Beyond…_] - eleven pieces for orchestra (1987-91):










_Un Sourire_ [_A Smile_] for orchestra (1989):
_Concert à quatre_ for piano, cello, flute, oboe and orchestra (1990-92 inc.):


----------



## Malx

First disc this morning was a disc not played for I can only guess how long - not my usual fare but with more time on my hands I am visiting long forgotten corners of my collection.

*Tchaikovsky, 'Mozartiana' Suite No 4 - Stuttgart RSO, Sir Neville Marriner.*

Followed by something much more familiar to me.

*William Walton, Violin Concerto - Kyung Wha Chung, LSO, Andre Previn.*


----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Arrival

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2019
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
 Nominee - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Concerto
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2019
Concerto Choice


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Gershwin*: An American in Paris. Michael Tilson Thomas, New York Philharmonic


----------



## Malx

Three works from the Membran Masters of Music box which is difficult to find an image of.

*Bruch, Scottish Fantasy - Jascha Heifetz, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg (1947).

Mozart, Piano Concerto No 20 - Rudolf Serkin, Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy (1951).

Mozart, Piano Concerto No 26 - Wanda Landowski (piano), unnamed orchestra, Walter Goehr, (1937).*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Kôsçak Yamada*: Symphony in F major, "Triumph & Peace". Takuo Yuasa, Ulster Orchestra

This is a brilliant Romantic symphony. Written in Japan in 1912 but sounds as if it could have been written 75 years earlier in Germany, but I won't hold it against the composer. He had quite the melodic gift. Definitely a happy recent discovery for me.


----------



## Malx

Finally this morning from the Masters of Music box a relatively modern recording, by the box standard, of which I found an image of the individual disc.

Franz Xaver Pokorny, Concerto for two Horns, and String Orchestra - Hermann Baumann & Christoph Kohler (horns), Concerto Amsterdam, Jaap Shroder.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Helmut Wittek

Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## sbmonty

Borodin: Piano Quintet In C Minor
Members of the Vienna Octet

Quite lovely. Especially the final two movements.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> I really enjoy Maazel's Bruckner set - but I will qualify that by saying I like them because he seems to be happy to do his own thing and ends up presenting an individual take on the Symphonies. *He uses Nowak editions as standard, not that I'm that much of a Brucknerian to be overly concerned by all the different editions available.*
> Generally speaking he takes broad tempos, with some exceptions in certain movements, the brass is not in your face as much as with other recordings but it suitably balanced imo. The set was recorded live over a relatively short period of time so there is an element of consistancy of approach.
> I guess if you like Jochum, and don't get horrified by Celibidache then this set would be well worth a listen - it also sounds good to my ears.


This also applies to me, I listened to this set a few months ago and it was a pleasure, especially the long drawn-out slow parts were beautiful.
It is emotionally a bit hypothermic but the sounding result is convincing in its message.
The recording is very good
The recordings are indeed made in a short period of time, the concert recordings were made in two months when the conductor was 69 years old.


----------



## Rogerx

Heimat- Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)

Bishop, H R: Home, Sweet Home
Brahms: Mein Mädel hat einen Rosenmund (No. 25 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO 33)
Brahms: Mondnacht, WoO 21
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Britten: Greensleeves
Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48 No. 6 'Ein Traum'
Grieg: Til Norge (To Norway), Op. 58 No. 2
Ireland: If there were Dreams to Sell
Poulenc: Hyde Park
Reger: Des Kindes Gebet, Op. 76 No. 22
Schubert: Das Heimweh, D456 (Winkler)
Schubert: Der Einsame, D800
Schubert: Der Wanderer an den Mond D870 (Seidl)
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D489
Schubert: Drang in die Ferne, D770
Schubert: Nachtstück, D672 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Seligkeit D433 (Holty)
Strauss, A: Ich weiß bestimmt, ich werd Dich wiedersehn
Strauss, R: Allerseelen, Op. 10 No. 8
Vaughan Williams: Silent Noon
Warlock: My Own Country
Warlock: The Bachelor
Wolf, H: Er ist's (No. 6 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Verschwiegene Liebe (No. 3 from Eichendorff-Lieder)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Ligeti - Orchestral Pieces (Lontana, Atmospheres, Apparitions, etc.) - Nott/BPO

Brahms 2nd Piano Concerto - S.Richter/Leinsdorf/CSO


----------



## Bourdon

*Vagn Holmboe*

CD4

String Quartets 10-11 & 12


----------



## eljr

de Févin: Missa Ave Maria & Missa Salve sancta parens

The Brabant Ensemble, Stephen Rice

Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: CDA68265
Label: Hyperion
Length: 84 minutes
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Choral & Song Choice

CD X


----------



## eljr

Magnificat

Øyvind Gimse (artistic director), Lise Granden Berg (soprano), Cecilie Ertzaas Overrein (soprano), Magne H. Draagen (organ), Maria Naess (piano), Else Bonesrønning (soprano), Ola Gjeilo (piano)

Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Anita Brevik

Release Date: 15th Dec 2014
Catalogue No: 2L106
Label: 2L
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Caroline

Ulfilas said:


> I kind of agree with Hurwitz, if you want a Furtwängler-school performance, Barenboim is fantastic, actually my favourite Beethoven 9th.


Thanks; appreciate the tip on Barenboim, which will be this morning's listening. Do you per chance have a recommendation or preference for the Berliner Staatskapelle or the West-Eastern Divan Orchestra
(Royal Albert Hall, 27 July 2012)?


----------



## Skakner




----------



## Vasks

_Newly arrived disc gets its first play_


----------



## pmsummer

OUVERTURES
*George Philipp Telemann*
Il Fondamento
Paul Dombrecht - director
_
Passacaille_


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Preludes (24), Op. 28

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


----------



## eljr

A New England Requiem: Sacred Choral Music by Scott Perkins

Tom Mueller (organ), Jasmine Gish (soprano), Joe Twist (tenor), Luc Kleiner (baritone)

DaCapo Chamber Choir, Da Capo Chamber Players, Brett Alan Judson

Release Date: 8th May 2020
Catalogue No: G-49322
Label: Gothic
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64, / The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a
Orchestra Sinfonica RAI di Torino & Roma, Peter Maag


----------



## Jacck

*Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande*
LSO, Rattle, Kožená


----------



## Malx

Beethoven, String Trio Op 9 No 1 - Heifetz, Primrose & Piatigorsky.

I have this recording in the box below, also shown is the original cover.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastoral"
The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell

Lovely.


----------



## eljr

American Music for Violin & Horn

Elmira Darvarova (violin), Howard Wall (horn)

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: AF2007
Label: Affetto Recordings
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Stan's Beethoven is fantastic!


----------



## ELbowe

*A Purcell kinda day!! 
Henry Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary • Sacred Music • Dioclesian • Songs etc.,
Michael Chance, The Choir of Clare College, Cambridge. 
Brilliant Classics 2 CD, Compilation Netherlands date ??*


----------



## Skakner

*Beethoven - Eroica Variations*

My usual listening comes from the excellent cycle by Katsaris, but Gould's insight is always interesting.


----------



## Malx

I have indulged in a *Brahms* pianofest this afternoon featuring a couple of pianists who have recently had their birthdays.

*Piano Concerto No 1 - Nelson Freire, Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.*

*Piano Concerto No 2 - Daniel Barenboim, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*

*Fantasien Op 116 - Emil Gilels.*


----------



## Mozart123

Mozart Symphonies 40 & 41 - Mackerras with the Prague Chamber Orchestra

As someone relatively new to classical music, I find this to be an excellent starting point for Mozart's arguably finest symphonies.


----------



## Jacck

Václav Dobiáš - Symphony no.2
Ančerl









the more I listen to this intriguing symphony, the more I like it


----------



## eljr

Weinberg: Chamber Music

Robert Kowalski (violin), Katarzyna Wasiak (piano)

Noga Quartet

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: A105
Label: Anagram Records
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## eljr

Wind Quintets By Dubugnon, Taffanel, Holst & Franaix

Monet Quintett

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: AVI8553008
Label: Avi Music


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

This is from the 2001 video cycle recorded in Rome. Frankly, I prefer slightly the earlier CD version of No. 8 recorded in the Philharmonie in 2000. It's a bit edgier; this one is lively but maybe just a tad too gemütlichkeit for my preference. Both are very good, though, and are characterized by fleet lyricism that does not lack incisiveness.


----------



## Eramire156

_*Franz Schubert
String Quintet 









Weller Quartet 
Dietfried Gürlter*_


----------



## eljr

The British Project - Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4839072
Label: DG
Length: 20 minutes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

An die ferne geliebte, op. 98 by Beethoven with Padmore/Bezuidenhout. Apparently the first song cycle. Not so stormy Beethoven...nice! My more laidback listening project now is: piano sonata no. 27, string quartet no. 11, violin sonata no. 10, piano trio no. 7 and this song cycle. All have opus numbers from 90-99. I will hear at the most one whole work at a time.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125
Leontyne Price, Maureen Forrester, David Poleri, Giorgio Tozzi
New England Conservatory Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch

An extremely dynamic and exciting historical performance.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

"Eine Kleine Nachtmusik"


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Yuja Wang (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice


----------



## eljr

Yuja Wang - The Berlin Recital

Yuja Wang (piano)

Release Date: 23rd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: 4836280
Label: DG
Length: 64 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2018
Editor's Choice
Winner - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2019
Winner - Instrumental
Nominee - Best Classical Instrumental Solo
Grammy Awards
62nd Awards (2020)
Nominee - Best Classical Instrumental Solo


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by John Adams and directed by Penny Woolcock (DVD on Decca)









A film version of the opera - I haven't seen or heard the original version.

Not one of my favourite Adams works, but quite successful in it's way.


----------



## Malx

Borodin, String Quartet No 2 - Talich Quartet.


----------



## eljr

Epicycle II

Gyda Valtysdottir (cello), Skúli Sverrisson (electronics), Anna Thorvaldsdóttir (electronics), Úlfur Hansson (synthesizer), Kjartan Sveinsson (piano), Julian Sartorius (drums), Aaron Roche (guitar), Shahzad Ismaily (bass), Daníel Bjarnason (tape), Jónsi (electronics), Albert Finnbogason (moog synthesizer)

Release Date: 2nd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: SLE-70012
Label: Dorian Sono Luminus
Length: 40 minutes


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven string quartet no. 11, op. 95 with Belcea Quartet. I also listened to myself trying out the first phrase in piano sonata no. 27, op. 90. I can play Beethoven for 10 seconds!!! HURRA


----------



## Merl

More Borodin from me. An old classic.


----------



## Alfacharger

A recent purchase, I find it fascinating how WF Bach switched back and forth between the Baroque and Classical styles of composition. Very enjoyable CD.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*George Rochberg, Cantio Sacra*

Boston Modern Orchestra Project. (I couldn't find a picture small enough.)

This is odd. It's reorchestrations of one of Scheidt's organ variations. I was expecting something weird to interrupt the orchestrations, like electric violins imitating the sounds of insects, but it's just a reorchestration of a Scheidt piece.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Schoenberg*: Erwartung, op.17; Five Orchestral Pieces, op.16. Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra w/ soprano Janis Martin; Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra

I haven't really been going for Schoenberg much this past year, but whenever in the mood, I really enjoy his music, especially his earlier atonal period of which these two works are at the absolute core. Both awesome performances.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144679


*Charles Gounod*

Roméo et Juliette

Chœur et Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson

1998, reissued 2010


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":









Current listening - 2nd spin - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Jaakko Mantyjarvi:


----------



## Caroline

Ending the day with this glorious Vivaldi work performed by Tafelmusik (Double Violin Concerto).


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Bo Hansson:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Purcell - Dido & Aeneas. English Chamber Orchestra. Angel, reissue from the 80's. Originally released in 1966. Very nice recording.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

Have Vol 2 of these box sets, and just received Vol 1 today, in amazing condition. 3 LP box set. Seraphim 1975.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
20th March 2020
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
July/August 2020
Nouveauté
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year


----------



## Rogerx

CD 8


----------



## Rogerx

The Mozart Album- Danielle de Niese (soprano)

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Sir Charles Mackerras

Mozart: Bella mia fiamma, addio... Resta, oh cara, K528
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165
Mozart: Giunse alfin il momento - Al desio di chi t'adora K492/577
Mozart: L'amerò, sarò costante (from Il re pastore)
Mozart: La ci darem la mano (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: O temerario Arbace... Per quel paterno amplesso, K79
Mozart: Quando avran fine omai ... Padre, germani, addio! (from Idomeneo)
Mozart: Una donna a quindici anni (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339
Mozart: Vesperae Solennes de Confessore, K339: Laudate Dominum


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Mozart Album- Danielle de Niese (soprano)
> 
> Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Sir Charles Mackerras
> 
> Mozart: Bella mia fiamma, addio... Resta, oh cara, K528
> Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165
> Mozart: Giunse alfin il momento - Al desio di chi t'adora K492/577
> Mozart: L'amerò, sarò costante (from Il re pastore)
> Mozart: La ci darem la mano (from Don Giovanni)
> Mozart: O temerario Arbace... Per quel paterno amplesso, K79
> Mozart: Quando avran fine omai ... Padre, germani, addio! (from Idomeneo)
> Mozart: Una donna a quindici anni (from Così fan tutte)
> Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339
> Mozart: Vesperae Solennes de Confessore, K339: Laudate Dominum


a triple like!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Tosca

Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano), Carlo Cava (Angelotti), Piero De Palma (Spoletta), Leonardo Monreale (Sciarrone), Herbert Weiss (Un pastore), Alfredo Mariotti (Un carceriere)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Judith

Just listening to my monthly focus Brahms Sonata no 3 with a lovely performance by Stephen Hough. What a beautiful sublime 2nd movement it has. The rest of sonata beautiful also


----------



## HerbertNorman

Doesn't need a lot of introducing... Great recording this imo


----------



## Jacck

*Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 "The Year 1905"*
BSO, Andris Nelsons


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Schoenberg*: Pierrot Lunaire, op.21. Yvonne Minton, Daniel Barenboim, Michel Debost, Antony Pay, Pinchas Zukerman, Lynn Harrell

Haven't heard this in a minute. So far, so good.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Cello Sonatas Volume 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 No. 2
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" for Cello and Piano, Op. 66
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "See the conquering hero comes" for Cello and Piano, WoO 45
Beethoven: Variations (7) on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen", for Cello and Piano, WoO 46


----------



## Malx

A chamber music start to the day, firstly back into the 'Heifetz/Piatigorsky' box followed by some of Benjamin Britten's chamber pieces from a disc that was on the 'cull' list until I listened again and my tastes have obviously changed since my last listen.

*Mozart, String Quintet K515 - Jascha Heifetz & Israel Baker (violins), Virginia Majewski & William Primrose (violas), Gregor Piatigorsky (cello).*

*Britten, Suite for violin & piano + Elegy for solo viola - Alexander Barantschik (violin) John Alley (piano) + Paul Silverthorne (viola).*


----------



## Guest002

Today starts with a bang, not a whimper:









Berlioz's Symphonie fantastique played by the Vienna Phil under Valery Gergiev.


----------



## Rogerx

Merula: Musica Sacra

Melanie Remaud (soprano), Antonella Gianese (soprano), Marta Fumagalli (alto), Paolo Borgonovo (tenor) & Salvo Vitale (bass)

Il Demetrio, Maurizio Schiavo


----------



## Guest002

Continuing the Berlioz theme, Andrew Davis conducting the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra in a great performance of _Harold en Italie_.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part one for this afternoon.

_Vita Abundans_ - 'phantasy' for string quartet WoO (1941):










_Larch Trees_ - tone poem for orchestra op.3 (1943):










_Beckus the Dandipratt_ - comedy overture for orchestra op.5 (1943):










Trio for flute, viola and bassoon op.6 (1942):










_Three Shanties_ for wind quintet op.4 (1943):
Quintet for flute, violin, viola, horn and bassoon op.7 (1944):
Duo for flute and viola op.10 (1946):


----------



## eljr

Schoenberg & Tchaikovsky: String Sextets

Petr Nouzovský (cello), Markéta Vokáčová (violin), Kristina Fialová (viola), Karel Untermüller (viola), Jan Mráček (violin), Ivan Vokáč (cello)

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: UP0223
Label: Arco Diva
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## SearsPoncho

Stravinsky's 3 Movements from Petrouchka (piano) - Maurizio Pollini

Beethoven's String Quartet Op.59, #1 ("Razumovsky") - The Tokyo String Quartet (2005)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1 and 2

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Karin Egardt (oboe), Kevin Spagnolo (clarinet), Mikael Lindström (bassoon), Terése Larsson (horn)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144698


*Joseph Haydn*

"Sun Quartets"

Quartet No. 28 in E flat major, op. 20 no. 1
Quartet No. 25 in C major, op. 20 no. 2
Quartet No. 26 in G minor, op. 20 no. 3

Kodály Quartet

1993


----------



## Caroline

Wednesday's scheduled listening is a streamed concert - 3 pm EST (note that their website says 8 pm BST and 20.00)

Beethoven, Symphony No. 1
Hanover Band, directed by Benjamin Bayl

https://thehanoverband.com/beethoven250/watch-now/


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Pelléas et Mélisande


----------



## mikeh375

SearsPoncho said:


> Stravinsky's 3 Movements from Petrouchka (piano) - Maurizio Pollini
> 
> Beethoven's String Quartet Op.59, #1 ("Razumovsky") - The Tokyo String Quartet (2005)


you know Sears, I didn't think I'd ever hear the Stravinsky played so well ever again after Pollini, then I heard this.......


----------



## eljr

A. Krotenberg: Concerto pour violoncelle / Ode à l'Europe nouvelle

Petr Nouzovsky

Prague Metropolitan Orchestra, Ensemble Vinteuil, Ensemble Maurice Emmanuel, Henry Wojtkowiak

Release Date: 15th Jul 2020
Catalogue No: POL702150
Label: Polymnie
Length: 44 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

William Shield: Trios for Strings

Trio Szabadi


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 In F, Op. 68, "Pastoral"
Szell; The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Volkmann - Richard III Overture (Albert/cpo)
Saint-Saens - Triptyque for Violin& Piano (Graffin/Hyperion)
T. Dubois - Fantaisie-Stucke for Cello & Orchestra (Coppey/Mirare)*


----------



## Guest002

Must be getting close enough to Christmas for this to be do-able, now!
Colin Davis, the LSO and the gloriously-voiced Janet Baker (amongst others) doing Berlioz's L'Enfance du Christ.


----------



## Rogerx

Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## eljr

The British Project - Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4839072
Label: DG
Length: 20 minutes


----------



## eljr

Weinberg: Chamber Music

Robert Kowalski (violin), Katarzyna Wasiak (piano)

Noga Quartet

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: A105
Label: Anagram Records
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

An afternoon of Symphonies.

*Dvorak, Symphony No 7 - Berlin PO, Rafael Kubelik.*

*Borodin, Symphony No 2 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.*


----------



## ELbowe

*Rummaging through the old LPs this morning…..this is one of my oldest;
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - Symphonic Suite, Opus 35 
Franz André, Orchestre Symphonique De La Radiodiffusion Nationale Belge, Bruxelle, Belgium 
Telefunken LP, Mono 1955 (recorded 1952 Palais des Beaux Arts, Brussels) The photos are stock ..my copy is actually cleaner and brighter #TC 8011 *


----------



## Guest002

Enough of France for the day; now for some Germany, in the form of Felix Mendelssohn's orchestral overtures, courtesy of Claudio Abbado and the London Symphony Orchestra. Lovely recorded sound on this one! The _Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt_, in particular, is gorgeously performed.


----------



## SanAntone

*John Luther Adams: Clouds of Forgetting, Clouds of Unknowing, for Orchestra* (1991/1995) 
--- The Apollo Chamber Orchestra diretta da JoAnn Falletta ---

I. minor seconds, rising
II. Clouds of mixed Seconds [4:50]
III. Major Seconds, rising [7:06]
IV. Clouds of Seconds and thirds [8:57]
V. diminished bells [12:44]
VI. Clouds of mixed Thirds [15:32]
VII. Forgotten Triads [18:34]
VIII. Lost Chorales [20:55]
IX. Clouds of Perfect Fourths [22:20]
X. Turbulent Changes [25:56]
XI. Clouds of Perfect Fifths [31:06]
XII. Chorales return [34:38]
XIII. Triads, remebered [36:46]
XIV. Clouds of mixed Sisths [38:36]
XV. ... and bells, again ... [42:52]
XVI. Clouds of Sixths and sevenths [45:46]
XVII. minor sevenths, rising [50:03]
XVIII. clouds of mixed Sevenths [51:52]
XIX. Major Sevenths, rising [55:51]


----------



## Malx

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No 2 - Russian National Orchestra, Pletnev.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Norgard, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Dimace

It was really difficult task to find this one... If you also, have searched for this 2XLP Decca SLX XXXX, you understand why. Almost unavailable or when it comes to market not in a very good condition. Here, without any doubts and questions we have the ''close the shop'' performance of *Albeniz's Iberia.* Rosa Sabater I Parera is the GREATEST, with miles difference, Albeniz's performer and with this 2XLPs from 1968 destroys once and for all any future competition. For me, this set is the holy grail of the Spanish music. Must have.


----------



## eljr

Goldberg Reflections

Niklas Liepe (violin), Nils Liepe (harpsichord, piano), Nikolai Schneider (cello), Anna Lewis (viola), Friedrich Heinrich Kern

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Jamie Phillips

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 19439778302
Label: Sony
Length: 93 minutes

Disc I and II


----------



## eljr

Labyrinth

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 19439795772
Label: Sony
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

Leonard Slatkin / BBC Symphony Orchestra / BBC Symphony Chorus / BBC Singers / Angela Gheorghiu / Leila Josefowicz ‎- The Last Night Of The Proms 2003


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach: French Suite No. 6*
Alicia De Larrocha


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 5 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.*

I retain a soft spot for this symphony as it was the first Sibelius work I bought (the Ashkenazy Decca recording coupled with En Saga).


----------



## Merl

eljr said:


> Labyrinth
> 
> Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)
> 
> Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
> Catalogue No: 19439795772
> Label: Sony
> Length: 79 minutes


Mmmm, Khatia. :angel::kiss:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - a short part two for tonight.

Horn Concerto no.1 op.11 (1945):










Symphony for strings op.13 (1946):










Sonata no.1 for violin and piano op.15 (1947):










_Sonatina_ for flute and piano op.19 (1948):










Clarinet Concerto no.1 op.20 (1948):


----------



## atsizat

Great Music from Ennio Morricone.






Edit:

This music is really making me cry. It has a great deal of melancholy in it.


----------



## Guest002

And finishing the day with a rather fine (and new to me) Piano Concerto by Ferrucio Busoni, with Sakari Oramo conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra and Kirill Gerstein playing the all-important (and flamboyant!) piano part. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Time for my new hero Michael Gielen. Decided to try Arcana by Varèse. I never liked any Vàrese before, but this was cool right from the beginning  Later I'll put on Schreker and then my favorite Hindemith: Mathis der Maler.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.14 in C sharp minor, op.131









Budapest String Quartet*
* Josef Roisman
Jac Gorodetzky
Boris Kroyt
Mischa Schneider*

Columbia SL-174


----------



## Rambler

*Kalevi Aho: Symphonic Dances & Symphony No. 11* Lahti Symphony Orchestra with Kroumata (in the Symphony 11) conducted by Osmo Vanska on BIS









Symphonic works from Finland dating from 2001 and 1998.

These are excellent performances and recordings of colourful music.


----------



## Caroline

Wednesday's scheduled listening is a streamed concert - 3 pm EST (note that their website says 8 pm BST and 20.00)

Beethoven, Symphony No. 1
Hanover Band, directed by Benjamin Bayl


This ebullient performance just concluded; the 30 minutes went by altogether far too quickly. The performance was outstanding and the sound was remarkable. One can year the winds, the valveless horns, the beats of the timpani clearly and distinctly. I can't wait to purchase this cycle when it is released - later in 2020. 

It was like being in Stationer's Hall....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Eramire156 said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> String Quartet no.14 in C sharp minor, op.131
> 
> View attachment 144714
> 
> 
> Budapest String Quartet*
> * Josef Roisman
> Jac Gorodetzky
> Boris Kroyt
> Mischa Schneider*
> 
> Columbia SL-174


They deserved better sleeve art than that, don't you think?


----------



## Ulfilas

Sibelius, Symphony No. 6

For my taste, the best Sibelius cycle.


----------



## Malx

*Wagner, Parsifal Act I - Evgeny Nikitin (Amfortas), Christian Elsner (Parsifal), Franz-Josef Selig (Gurnemanz), Michelle DeYoung (Kundry/Stimme aus der Hohe), Dimitry Ivaschenko (Titurel), Eike Wilm Schulte (Klingsor), Rundfunkchor Berlin & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Marek Janowski.*

Streamed via Qobuz and just ordered from JPC.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded up the CD player with (mostly) some stuff by Cho-Liang Lin.

1. *Bruch*: _Violin Concerto #1_; _Scottish Fantasy_ (Leonard Slatkin/Chicago Symphony Orchestra w/Cho-LIang Lin, violin) CBS Records Masterworks
2. *Sibelius*: _Violin Concerto_; *Nielsen*: _Violin Concerto_ (Esa-Pekka Slaonen/Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra w/Cho-Liang Lin, violin) Sony Great Performances
3. *Stravinsky*: _Suite Italiene_; _Duo Concertant_; _Divertimento_ (Cho-Liang Lin, violin /Andre-Michel Schub, piano) CBS Records Masterworks
4. *Yi Chen*: _Momentum_; _Chinese Folk Dance Suite for Violin and Orchestra_; _Dunhuang Fantasy for Organ and Chamber Wind Ensemble_; _Romance and Dance for Two Violins and Orchestra_; _Tu_ (Lan Shui/Singapore Symphony Orchestra w/Cho-Liang Lin violin, on _Chinese Folk Dance Suite_; w/Kimberly Marshall, organ, on _Dunhuang Fantasy_; & w/Cho-LIang Lin & Yi-Jia Susanne Hou, violins, on _Romance and Dance_) BIS recording
5. *Gang Chen* and *Zhanhao He*: _The Butterfly Lovers Violin Concerto_; *Huichang Yan*: _Street Musician_; *Xiaogu Zhu*: _Love in Spring_; *Xiaogu Zhu* and *Xiaofeng Zhang*: _Parting of the Newly Wedded_ (Fen Chengwu/Shanghai Symphony Orchestra w/Takako Nishizaki, violin) NAXOS recordings

Cho-liang Lin has a sound I very much like in a violinist. Like Isacc Stern or Zino Francescatti, Lin's tone is rich and full. I would have more recordings by Lin, but because I pretty much already had the entire standard repertoire Violin Concertos on record by either Stern or Francescatti by the time I discovered Lin's recordings; I never saw the need to add much of Lin to my collection even though he's probably as crisp and vibrant as either one.

We start with the Bruch _Violin Concerto #1_ which is the very essence of unbound Romanticism, youthfulness and passion. Then get the Kleenex out for the _Scottish Fantasy_ where Lin gets really heart-on-sleeve in the lovely "Johnny" _andante_ movement. Next up, a double-dose of "Northern Exposure" where the Sibelius and Nielsen _Violin Concertos_ continue in the same Romantic mood; with Lin taking a sunnier and happier approach, especially in the Sibelius where some virtuoso players may take on a more soulful approach making Sibelius sound more like Tchaikovsky. It's interesting too that the Nielsen _Violin Concerto_ doesn't get as much play as the Sibelius'; as the Nielsen is just as Romantic, probably just as interesting, and possibly even more original.

We then break things down with some chamber music by Stravinsky, duo arrangements for violin and piano, and Lin, again, is bright and sparkling, stressing Stravinsky as a great craftsman seeking out the Neo-Classical ideal of composers such as Haydn and Mozart.

The last two CDs on our program features music by Chinese composers with Lin on two of the pieces by Yi Chen; and the wonderful Takako Nishizaki featured on the more popular and soothing Classical Chinese favorites (i.e. _Butterfly Lovers Violin Concerto_, etc). The works of Yi Chen are very contemporary as 1990s/early 2000s are "contemporary" as classical music's time scale is more glacial and geological than other genres. To my ears, the CD featuring the works by Chen are more interesting fare; as they are quite thorny, but also more raw and urgent. It's as if Chen takes in the spirit of Modern composers such as Schoenberg, Stravinsky and Bartok while still retaining a dominant undercurrent of that which is the essence of Chinese folk music. Chen is a challenging composer but I liked to be challenged and her music starts to make more sense the more you hear it.


----------



## Rambler

*The Twenty-Fifth Hour: The Chamber Music of Thomas Ades* Calder Quartet with Thomas Ades (piano) on Signum Classics
















Chamber music by the English composer Thomas Ades dating from 1993 - 2011. I count myself as an Ades admirer. Pleasing textures and a certain quality of rightness in the progress of the music - at least to my ear.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Schwanengesang


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic


----------



## Granate

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.9 in D major
Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott
Tudor, 2009

This order arrived home today and I'm listening to the first CD of the two (Movements 1 and 2). It's not the flaming performance I could get from Bernstein or Tennstedt, but the lovely details of the playing certainly put them above the Bertini Tokyo recording, which was my goal as this No.9 is my favourite HQ Mahler 9. The CD case is a wonder too.


----------



## Guest

Today this:


----------



## pmsummer

1588
_Music from the Time of The Spanish Armada_
*Various, Miscellaneous, and Anonymous*
The York Waits, Renaissance Town Band
_
Saydisc_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening:


----------



## Colin M

Schumann, Piano Trio no. 2 in F. C Tetzlaff (violin) Andsnes (Piano) T Tetzlaff (cello)

I put Christian’s name as performer first intentionally because that is what Schumann did in its composition especially in the second movement. Listen carefully to to the violin teaching the piano the way down from the place they begin during the second movement. Humbly and quietly in this repeating beautiful descending melody that is counter pointed by cello in the third movement and scolded by the piano finally in the fourth movement as the cello and violin find them selves on top and the piano is trying to show them what he or she has learned. Brilliant.


----------



## Open Lane

Listened to Beatrice Rana's take on the goldberg variations earlier tonight. I enjoyed it greatly.


----------



## Guest

At *27:05* here (Ravel)....






Compare with this (Gershwin), from *10 seconds* onwards:






Ravel and Gershwin knew each other quite well.


----------



## Bella33

*Journey of my Piano. The Best Piano Music*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 5

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Piano Sonata No. 12 in A major, Hob.XVI:12
Piano Sonata No. 15 in E major, Hob.XVI:13
Piano Sonata No. 37 in E major, Hob.XVI:22
Piano Sonata No. 54 in G major, Hob.XVI:40
Piano Sonata No. 55 in B flat major, Hob.XVI:41
Piano Sonata No. 56 in D major, Hob.XVI:42


----------



## Rogerx

Bella33 said:


>


Do you mean self composing?


----------



## SanAntone

*Liszt: Requiem*
Hungarian Army Male Chorus

Austere, meditative, some of the best sacred music Liszt ever wrote.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Magic Trumpet - Alison Balsom

Alison Balsom (trumpet), Alistair Ross (harpsichord), Mark Caudle (viola da gamba), Alina Ibragimova (violin), Alastair Ross (harpsichord), Tom Etheridge (organ), Tom Poster (piano)

The English Concert, Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Choir of King's College Cambridge, etc

Arban: Variations on a theme from Bellini's Norma
Bach, J S: Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV1067: Badinerie
Goedicke: Concert Study for trumpet & piano, Op. 49
Handel: Atalanta: Overture
Handel: Sento la gioia (Amadigi di Gaula)
Hummel, J: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major: 3rd movement
Kosma: Les feuilles mortes
Marcello, A: Adagio from Oboe Concerto in D minor
Mozart: Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen (from Die Zauberflöte)
Mozart: Rondo alla Turca from Piano Sonata No. 11, K331
Paganini: Caprice for solo violin, Op. 1 No. 24 in A minor
Piazzólla: Libertango
Piazzólla: Oblivion
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Stölzel: Bist du bei mir


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4


----------



## HerbertNorman

Yesterday evening it was the 5th and 6th ...


----------



## Rogerx

*Franz Liszt ( 22 October 1811 - 31 July 1886)*



Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
7th October 2016
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
October 2016
Disc of the Month
Finalist - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2017
Finalist - Instrumental
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2016
Winner
ECHO Klassik Awards
2017
Winner
Winner - Jahrespreis
Schallplattenkritik Awards
2017
Winner - Jahrespreis
Best Classical Instrumental Solo
Grammy Awards
60th Awards (2017)
Best Classical Instrumental Solo


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part three for this morning.

Symphony no.1 op.22 (1949):










String Quartet no.1 op.23 (1949):










_Serenade_ for small orchestra op.26 (1950):










_Sonatina_ for oboe and piano op.28 (1951):
_Sonatina_ for clarinet and piano op.29 (1951):










_The Smoke_ - overture for orchestra Op. 21 (1948):
_A Sussex Overture_ for orchestra op.31 (1951):


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel

Bach, C P E: Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Stande, Wq. Deest
Bach, C P E: Symphony in F
Bach, J C F: Pygmalion
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'
Bach, W F: Symphony in B flat major, F 71


----------



## Guest002

A Requiem to cheer things along a bit!
Robert Shaw's rendition with the Atlanta Symphony and Chorus is grippingly good, though I wasn't expecting it to be. Susan Dunn's soprano voice seems effortlessly to sail up to the top notes.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Piano Quintets

Domus: Susan Tomes (piano), Krysia Osostowicz (violin), Timothy Boulton (viola), Richard Lester (cello), with Anthony Marwood (violin)


----------



## Guest002

And after Verdi, naturally.... some Wagner. Symphonies and marches, played by the Royal Scottish National Orchestra under Neeme Järvi.


----------



## eljr

Spotless Rose - Hymns to the Virgin Mary

Phoenix Chorale, Charles Bruffy

Release Date: 1st Sep 2008
Catalogue No: CHSA5066
Label: Chandos
Length: 53 minutes
Best Chamber Music Recording
Grammy Awards
51st Awards (2008)
Best Chamber Music Recording


----------



## eljr

Bella33 said:


>







here ya go!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 25
Alfred Brendel
Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven's Cello Sonata, Op. 102, #1 - Rostropovich/Richter (1950)

Beethoven's Piano Sonata Op.31, #3 - Gilels

I have to "up my Beethoven game." The last concert I attended was Anne-Sophie Mutter and Lambert Orkis playing Beethoven's Kreutzer and Spring Violin Sonatas at the beginning of the year. Shortly afterwards, all concerts were canceled because of the pandemic. I've missed many concerts in this Beethoven 250 year.


----------



## Rogerx

Ives: Symphony No. 2

A Set of Three Short Pieces
Central Park in the Dark
Hallowe'en
Hymn for Strings
Symphony No. 2
The Gong on the Hook and Ladder
The Unanswered Question
Three Outdoor Scenes
Tone Roads No. 1

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Joachim Raff

Klengel: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A minor, Op. 31

Raphaela Gromes (cello), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Nicholas Carter

_" Superb new release. A romantic cello concerto which i rate very highly. "_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144732


*Johannes Brahms*

Hungarian Dances Nos. 1-21

Budapest Symphony Orchestra
István Bogár, conductor

1988


----------



## sbmonty

Carlos Kleiber; Beethoven Symphony No. 7 In A, Op. 92


----------



## eljr

Merula: Musica Sacra

Melanie Remaud (soprano), Antonella Gianese (soprano), Marta Fumagalli (alto), Paolo Borgonovo (tenor) & Salvo Vitale (bass)

Il Demetrio, Maurizio Schiavo

Release Date: 20th Jan 2017
Catalogue No: 95270
Label: Brilliant Classics
Length: 55 minutes


----------



## eljr

Glass: Escape
Philip Glass (Artist, Composer, Conductor), Gerard Cousins (Artist, Orchestra, Performer) Format: Audio CD

Original Release Date : 2020
Date First Available : September 22, 2020
Label : Orange Mountain


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Études d'exécution transcendante

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## ELbowe

*Just in:
Antonín Dvořák, Orchestral Works Symphonies 1-9
Libor Pešek, Orchestras - Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, The Czech Philharmonic 
Erato 7 CD *


----------



## Vasks

*Knecht - Wedding Overture* (Bernius/Carus)
Beethoven - Violin Sonata #6 (Dumay/DG)
Klengel - Cello Concerto #1 (Richter/cpo)*

*actual title = _Ouverture zum Prolog auf die Vermahlungs-Feier der koniglich-wurttembergischen Prinzessin Katharine mit ihrem franzosisch-kaiserlichen Prinzen Jerome_


----------



## Open Lane

Gould - bach - violin sonatas


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Les Corps Glorieux

L' Ascention


----------



## Malx

Earlier this morning:

*Malcolm Arnold, Symphony No 6 - RPO, Vernon Handley.*

*Arthur Bliss, The Enchantress* & Hymn to Apollo - Linda Finnie (mezzo-soprano)*, Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley.*


----------



## eljr

Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo

Release Date: 2nd Mar 2018
Catalogue No: CHSA5200
Label: Chandos
Length: 77 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
9th March 2018

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018


----------



## Caroline

SearsPoncho said:


> Beethoven's Cello Sonata, Op. 102, #1 - Rostropovich/Richter (1950)
> 
> Beethoven's Piano Sonata Op.31, #3 - Gilels
> 
> I have to "up my Beethoven game." The last concert I attended was Anne-Sophie Mutter and Lambert Orkis playing Beethoven's Kreutzer and Spring Violin Sonatas at the beginning of the year. Shortly afterwards, all concerts were canceled because of the pandemic. I've missed many concerts in this Beethoven 250 year.


You (and many others) are agonizing over this. A lot of festivities, trips, etc. have been canceled or I hope postponed.

That being said, Hanover Band, yesterday has started a symphony cycle - they performed the 1st yesterday and it was wonderful. The sound, filming of the performers, it was like being there.

The performance is still up.


----------



## Malx

This afternoon:

*Stravinsky, Le Chant du rossignol - Philharmonia Orchestra, Constantin Silvestri.*

*Franz Schmidt, Symphony No 4 - Vienna PO, Zubin Mehta.*

*Stravinsky, Symphony in Three Movements - Israel PO, Leonard Bernstein.*


----------



## SearsPoncho

Caroline said:


> You (and many others) are agonizing over this. A lot of festivities, trips, etc. have been canceled or I hope postponed.
> 
> That being said, Hanover Band, yesterday has started a symphony cycle - they performed the 1st yesterday and it was wonderful. The sound, filming of the performers, it was like being there.
> 
> The performance is still up.


Thank you for the heads up! I look forward to hearing more. I think we're all turning to our recordings more than usual these days.


----------



## starthrower

Götterdämerung


----------



## Eramire156

elgars ghost said:


> They deserved better sleeve art than that, don't you think?


I think the art is by Andy Warhol,pretty bad


----------



## Guest002

starthrower said:


> Gotterdammerung


Götterdämmerung. The diacritics are important.


----------



## Ulfilas

A really great recording! I would probably have never listened to it, not associating Muti with this repertoire, but after seeing rave reviews in the American Record Guide and on classicstoday.com, I gave it a listen.

Wonderfully fresh performance, all of Muti's best qualities somehow work for this symphony. And the playing is fabulous.


----------



## starthrower

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Götterdämmerung. The diacritics are important.


My phone doesn't care.


----------



## Guest002

starthrower said:


> My phone doesn't care.


_You_ should.

It's the equivalent of saying Britten wrote "Poter Gromes". He didn't.


----------



## Ulfilas

starthrower said:


> My phone doesn't care.


Alternatively, Goetterdaemmerung.


----------



## annaw

Ulfilas said:


> Alternatively, Goetterdaemmerung.


*feeling deeply disturbed*

I think it's better to stick with Gotterdammerung, unless you have a Scandinavian keyboard layout, which, obviously, is far superior anyway. :lol:


----------



## Guest002

annaw said:


> *feeling deeply disturbed*
> 
> I think it's better to stick with Gotterdammerung, unless you have the European/UK keyboard, which, obvisously, is far superior anyway. :lol:


Or unless you know how to type diactricals, which involves the Alt key on Windows or the compose key on Linux. Alt+252 or Alt+228 isn't difficult, even for English speakers.

For Android mobile phone users, press and hold the equivalent character. Press+Hold "A" or "a", for example, gives you most of the variants you might ever want to use.

God knows what Apple Phone users do, but I don't expect it to be wildly different.

I simply don't get why people think typing "Erff art: Geing ti tho Pib" would be acceptable in English, and if it isn't acceptable in English, the equivalent shouldn't be acceptable typing other people's languages.

It's Götterdämmerung. On desktop, mobile phone or in space. It really isn't difficult to get right.

I will make appropriate allowances for Создан полицейский был во время оно. But anything west of the Urals really shouldn't be a major drama. Phone or no phone.


----------



## annaw

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Or unless you know how to type diactricals, which involves the Alt key on Windows or the compose key on Linux. Alt+252 or Alt+228 isn't difficult, even for English speakers.
> 
> For Android mobile phone users, press and hold the equivalent character. Press+Hold "A" or "a", for example, gives you most of the variants you might ever want to use.
> 
> God knows what Apple Phone users do, but I don't expect it to be wildly different.
> 
> I simply don't get why people think typing "Erff art: Geing ti tho Pib" would be acceptable in English, and if it isn't acceptable in English, the equivalent shouldn't be acceptable typing other people's languages.
> 
> It's Götterdämmerung. On desktop, mobile phone or in space. It really isn't difficult to get right.
> 
> I will make appropriate allowances for Создан полицейский был во время оно. But anything west of the Urals really shouldn't be a major drama. Phone or no phone.


But then we'd have to write other things correctly as well - Antonín Dvořák, for example. Surely, no one wants that.

Anyway, as it happens, I've been listening to Furtwängler's 1950 *Die Walküre* from his Ring cycle. Quite a fascinating recording. I enjoy Frantz here more than in Furtwängler's later stereo recording. Flagstad's warm timbre makes her a fabulous Brünnhilde and the conducting is very fine.


----------



## Jacck

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Or unless you know how to type diactricals, which involves the Alt key on Windows or the compose key on Linux. Alt+252 or Alt+228 isn't difficult, even for English speakers.


I have been using the Alt+ shortcuts for a long time, for example alt+64 = @. While @ exists on the english keyboard, the Czech keyboard needs space for all those ěščřžýáíé, and @ is not easily accessible. The most annoying character of written English is likely the apostrophe (which is not easily accessible on the Czech keyboard)


----------



## Guest002

annaw said:


> But then we'd have to write other things correctly as well - Antonín Dvořák, for example. Surely, no one wants that.


Why not?









On Linux, it's compose-key+<+r for the first one, compose-key+'+a for the second. It takes microseconds. It's a bit longer on Windows, I grant you. But on Linux, I'm prepared to go up against an English touch typist and see who gets there first 

But I just don't get why people won't respect a foreign culture enough to type it correctly. The number of tracks tagged "Piu molto" instead of "Più molto" does my head in! Get it right, people! For sure, don't buy into Cyrillic or Kanji: that's probably a step just a little too far and too literal. But at least give a nod to the people you've lived less than a thousand miles away from all these years!

(PS. That said, I find all the diacritics in Czech bonkers! I understand wanting to soften an 'S' to get "szh" as in "Leoš", or implying a "ch" as in "ček", but do we really have to accentuate ever darn vowel in existence, as in "Jan*á*ček"?!)



annaw said:


> Anyway, as it happens, I've been listening to Furtwängler's 1950 *Die Walküre* from his Ring cycle. Quite a fascinating recording. I enjoy Frantz here more than in Furtwängler's later stereo recording. Flagstad's warm timbre makes her a fabulous Brünnhilde and the conducting is very fine.


I will wish you well with your non-stereo, non-modern recordings. Not for me, sadly.


----------



## Jacck

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> (PS. That said, I find all the diacritics in Czech bonkers! I understand wanting to soften an 'S' to get "szh" as in "Leoš", or implying a "ch" as in "ček", but do we really have to accentuate ever darn vowel in existence, as in "Jan*á*ček"?!).


Czech is much worse that than
try to pronounce "strč prst skrz krk" (notice the complete absence of any vowels)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strč_prst_skrz_krk
(and this is definitely one of the easier tongue-twisters)


----------



## HerbertNorman

printed out the poems and their translations


----------



## Guest002

Jacck said:


> I have been using the Alt+ shortcuts for a long time, for example alt+64 = @. While @ exists on the english keyboard, the Czech keyboard needs space for all those ěščřžýáíé, and @ is not easily accessible. The most annoying character of written English is likely the apostrophe (which is not easily accessible on the Czech keyboard)


Ah. That might, possibly, explain a lot of CDDB stuff I get where they use "*`*" a lot (what I would call a back-tick), and I could never understand why they'd use a backtick instead of a simple "*'*" (apostrophe). Perhaps the Czechs have been tagging a lot of late!


----------



## Skakner

*Bach - Goldberg Variations*
Live recording in Salzburg 1959. Near the spirit of 1955 recording plus a greater improvisational freedom.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 5
> 
> Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)
> 
> Piano Sonata No. 12 in A major, Hob.XVI:12
> Piano Sonata No. 15 in E major, Hob.XVI:13
> Piano Sonata No. 37 in E major, Hob.XVI:22
> Piano Sonata No. 54 in G major, Hob.XVI:40
> Piano Sonata No. 55 in B flat major, Hob.XVI:41
> Piano Sonata No. 56 in D major, Hob.XVI:42


These really are the most superb, imaginative works!!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Dvorak - Sonatina in G Major*

A very charming and tuneful piece. Weirdly enough, I also found a youtube video of it arranged for upright bass and guitar, of all instrumentations once could think of, and am listening to that now too. 









*J.S Bach - Brandenburg Concertos and Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Flute*

I found this album on this thread a while back and have been enthralled by these performances, so it's been heavy on my rotation. I'd never heard the Triple Concerto before which is really a delight.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 6 - Boston SO, Andris Nelsons.*


----------



## starthrower

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> _You_ should.
> 
> It's the equivalent of saying Britten wrote "Poter Gromes". He didn't.


Yes, teacher! I'll try to do better next time. The Gods had distracted me.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Chamber music with piano and strings today. Dvorak piano quintet and string quintet and Taneyev piano quartet and trio.


----------



## Itullian

Dvorak
String quartets 10 & 11
Chilingirian Quartet


----------



## Guest

Ligeti today:






I played some of these pieces from CD at our community music group last year and nearly had to find the defibrillator!!


----------



## pmsummer

LA GAMME
_Sonate à la Marésienne_
*Marin Marais*
London Baroque
Charles Medlam - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony in D*

I'm dithering over a purchase. This is a $20 download on Amazon. I'll be torturing myself for the next couple days.


----------



## Caroline

Franz Schubert 
Symphony No.8 "Unfinished" D 759
Leonard Bernstein, Concertgebow Orchestra









Renewing my appreciation for Schubert's 'Unfinished' Symphony


----------



## Guest




----------



## mparta

A childhood infatuation, I bought a remastering (High Fidelity Tape Transfer or some such)

It's just as spectacular as I remembered, which is not the rule. The playing and conception are so deep and dark, there's nothing superficial or emptily virtuosic.

I've heard it in concert a few times in the intervening years, sometimes good, never comparable. I do think that I've read that the Viennese were amused by the waltz like sections, and unfortunately I do get that, but when I was listening to the recording, I think that's a shallow misunderstanding of what the music gives us. I don't even feel confident that Strauss understood the degree to which he got to the depth of the Nietzsche.

The orchestral sound is magnificent, the deep and full sonorities of the lower strings and horns together have no match for me in any other recording.


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
_Arianna Savall_ - voice, medieval harp, Italian triple harp, lyra, Tibetan singing bowl
_Petter Udland Johansen_ - voice, hardingfele, lyra, fiddle, monochord
Andreas Spindler - flutes, fiddle, Romain bells, colascione, tromba marina, voice
Anke Spindler - nyckelharpa, fiddles, viola da gamba, voice
David Mayoral - santur, percussion, Romain bells, voice
_
Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Max Reger*: Variations & Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op.132. Franz-Paul Decker, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra

Wow, this is brilliant. Enjoying it a lot more than last time. Mozart's theme is so simple and beautiful, and some of these variations are pure late German Romantic bliss, echoes of Wagner and Brahms at their most tranquil, yet in Reger's unique voice. I'll probably have to go back and revisit the A major sonata when this is over...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

First time with Mahler #1 - Honeck. Wow. This just literally blew my face off. Ok figuratively but it was great.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded the Cd player with 5 by the Boston Symphony Orchestra, each with a different conductor:

1. *Mozart*: _Clarinet Concerto_ (Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra w/Benny Goodman, clarinet); _Quintet for Clarinet and String Quartet_ (Benny Goodman w/the Boston Symphony Orchestra String Quartet) RCA Victor
2. *Stravinsky*: _Petrushka_; _The Rite of Spring_ (Pierre Monteux/Boston Symphony Orchestra) RCA Red Seal
3. *Dvorak*: _Symphony #9 "From the New World"_; _Carnival Overture_ (Arthur Feidler/Boston Symphony Orchestra); *Enesco*: _Romanian Rhapsody #1_; *Dvorak*: _Humoresque_ (Arthur Feidler/Boston "Pops" Orchestra) RCA Papillon Collection
4. *Wu*: _Little Sisters of the Grassland_; *Sousa*: _Stars and Stripes Forever_; *Liszt*: _Piano Concerto #1_ (Seiji Ozawa/Boston Symphony Orchestra w/Teh-Hai Liu, pipa, on _Sisters_; and w/Shih-Kun Liu, piano, on _Piano Concerto #1_) from Seiji Ozawa: The Philips Years box set 
5. *Schoenberg*: _Survivor from Warsaw_; *Beethoven*: _Symphony #9 "Choral_ (Erich Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra w/Sherrill Milnes, narrator, on _Survivor_; and the New England Conservatory Chorus, & Jane Marsh, Josephine Varney, Placido Domingo, and Sherrill Milnes, as soloists on _Symphony #9_) RCA Red Seal

We start with Charles Munch who joins forces with "King of Swing", Benny Goodman, in a solid recording of Mozart's _Clarinet Concerto_. We then break it down to just a few members of the BSO string section for a well-balanced _Clarinet Quintet_.

Next up, is Pierre Monteux, who brings the right amount of French sophistication to Stravinsky's _Petrushka_ and _Rite of Spring_, and perhaps the finest _Rite_ ever recorded, and that even includes Stravinsky's own recording. Well, Monteux DID conduct the infamous premier in 1911!

We then move on to a rare "serious" recording made by "pops" conductor Arthur Feidler, and Feidler's treatment of Dvorak's wonderful "New World" symphony holds it's own in a field where just about every great conductor from Toscanini on down has tried their hand at it. Feidler follows things up with Dvorak's _Carnival Overture_, which to me is only mildly entertaining filler compared to the follow-up, Enesco's _Romanian Rhapsody #1_, possibly the funnest piece in all classical music.

A rare recording of Seiji Ozawa and the BSO's sojourn into the People's Republic of China during the early years of the US-PRC thawing out, is a CD upgrade of an LP I first purchased on vinyl. It starts with _Little Sisters of the Grassland_, a straight-up poster-propaganda piece which incorporates Chinese folk music framed by a rich and sweeping cinema-graphic orchestral coating, and composed to celebrate a socialist theme. According to liner notes, _Sisters_ is even composed by a team of three Chinese composers to emphasize the collectivist ideal. Having said that, while _Sisters_ is no masterpiece, it, like the prior mentioned _Romanian Rhapsody #1_, is another of the most fun pieces I know in classical music. Ozawa juxtaposes our Chinese propaganda music, with the standard American fanfare, _Stars and Stripes_, followed by a solid rendition of Liszt's entertaining, flashy, and sentimental, _Piano Concerto #1_.

We top things off with some intense recordings by Erich Leinsdorf who comes upon the scene with Arnold Schoenberg's shattering _Survivor from Warsaw_, and follows up with one of the finest, most intense Beethoven _9ths_ known to me.


----------



## flamencosketches

BlackAdderLXX said:


> First time with Mahler #1 - Honeck. Wow. This just literally blew my face off. Ok figuratively but it was great.
> View attachment 144768


I knew it would. Anyway, some swear by that recording, so you've made a good choice, except that sound-quality wise, you're probably now going to be spoiled for any other recording.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in motets by Sir Karl Jenkins:


















Current listening - 2nd spin - Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) and Alexandre Tharaud (piano):


















First rate in all aspects! Recommend.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting of John Keats's poem "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

More Mahler 1:


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

In memoriam Jiří Bělohlávek

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

BlackAdderLXX said:


> First time with Mahler #1 - Honeck. Wow. This just literally blew my face off. Ok figuratively but it was great.
> View attachment 144768


Where did you buy this? It's pretty expensive on amazon ~$50 for the single CD. I ordered the 4th by Honeck, which was ~$12. Quite a bit of price disparity between the CDs.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Listening to these two symphonies by Sibelius for the umpteenth time. The 7th one of my all-time favourites.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Smetana: Má Vlast
> 
> In memoriam Jiří Bělohlávek
> 
> Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


Oh, yes, Jiří is so very much missed!!


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concertos / Gaspard De La Nuit

Samson François (piano)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra
André Cluytens


----------



## Guest

Excerpts this afternoon from this *ABSOLUTELY STUNNING* opera by Poulenc, with the astonishing Regine Crespin!!


----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Cello Concertos

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Ensemble Resonanz, Riccardo Minasi


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 3ème année
and other late piano works


----------



## 13hm13

Carl Helsted - Symphony No.1 in D-major (1842)


----------



## agoukass

Vivaldi: Concertos for Two Violins 

Isaac Stern
David Oistrakh 

Philadelphia Orchestra / Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: The Bartered Bride

Sung in German

Fritz Wunderlich (Hans), Gottlob Frick (Kezal) & Pilar Lorengar (Marie), Marcel Cordes (Kruschina), Nada Puttar (Kathinka), Ivan Sardi (Micha), Sieglinde Wagner (Agnes), Ernst Krukowski (Springer), Gertrud Freedman (Esmeralda), Walter Stoll (Muff)

Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Ulfilas

Mozart Symphony No. 29 - Concertgebouw, Harnoncourt.

No other recording I've heard tells me as much about the music!


----------



## annaw

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*

Sir Alexander Gibson / Scottish National Orchestra

I decided that it's high time I give Sibelius a bit more attention. This recording is rather stunning and in great sound. Atmospheric, with strong brass, and great orchestral clarity. I feel Gibson really had a good understanding of both Nielsen and Sibelius.


----------



## Barbebleu

I met him once in the bar at a Scottish Opera performance at the Theatre Royal in Glasgow, he was in the audience . At that that time he had not been knighted but that didn’t stop me from addressing him as Sir Alexander! He was very charming even when I was suggesting that Scottish Opera do more Wagner. As he explained he would love to do more Wagner but there was the small question of lack of money. He was a very fine conductor indeed and should have been more widely known.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part four for this morning.

_(4) English Dances Set 1_ for orchestra op.27 (1950):
_(4) English Dances Set 2_ for orchestra op.33 (1951):










Concerto for piano duet and strings op.32 (1951):










_Divertimento_ for flute, oboe and clarinet op.37 (1952):










Oboe Concerto op.39 (1952):


----------



## annaw

Barbebleu said:


> I met him once in the bar at a Scottish Opera performance at the Theatre Royal in Glasgow, he was in the audience . At that that time he had not been knighted but that didn't stop me from addressing him as Sir Alexander! He was very charming even when I was suggesting that Scottish Opera do more Wagner. As he explained he would love to do more Wagner but there was the small question of lack of money. He was a very fine conductor indeed and should have been more widely known.


That's a fascinating story. Thanks! I appreciate him even more now.


----------



## Guest002

Frank Bridge String Quartets performed by the Maggini Quartet. Fine performances, I think.


----------



## Ulfilas

My favourite recording, Brüggen takes his time where he needs to, but there is a real momentum and he really brings out the colours of the orchestration.


----------



## Guest002

One of the politest requiems I've ever heard! Johann Christian Bach's offering with Hans-Christoph Rademann, the Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin and the RIAS Kammerchor. It has its moments, but it's all terribly Classical and well-mannered


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Ariasexta

Listen to the organ music is like meditation on math problem, really takes a lot of attention to details to enjoy. It also provides some manliness to the generally juvenile image of the early music.


----------



## eljr

German Baroque: From Hammerschmidt to Telemann

Hesperion XX, Jordi Savall, Concentus Musicus Vienna, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Release Date: 11th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: ALC1420
Label: Alto


----------



## Guest002

Benjamin Britten conducting the English Chamber Orchestra. Clifford Curzon on the piano. Two Mozart piano concertos (20 and 27).

The performance of the 20th, especially, is lovely.


----------



## Rogerx

Ave Maria - Marian Hymns
Disc 7


----------



## Guest002

From the sublime to the slightly ridiculous, I suspect. Assorted works by Constant Lambert, performed by the Nash Ensemble and others.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Delius - Florida Suite - Beecham/RPO 

Credit to the producer and audio engineers who managed to capture the full palette of orchestra colors from the RPO and Beecham in this fantastic 1960 recording. 

Faure - Violin Sonata #2 - Grumiaux/Crossley


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Czech Dances & On the seashore

Garrick Ohlsson (piano)

České tance (Czech Dances) for piano, Book 1
České tance (Czech Dances) for piano, Book 2
Czech dances for piano, books 1 & 2 (14)
On the Sea Shore


----------



## Caroline

Beethoven's Septet in Eb Major, Op.20
The Hanover Band Chamber Ensemble 
Arundel Town Hall in August 2020

Superb performance and surpasses the performance by the Consortium Classicum (1996). It is part of the CC's box sex set for Chamber music for Winds (Vol. 1).

This work, which debuted in 1800, became immediately popular and remained so for many years. This was much to Beethoven's ire, as works he considered to be much greater were for a overshadowed by this one.


----------



## adriesba

A great performance, with stereo sound that is amazingly good considering this was recorded in 1957. Milanov is decent, though slightly underwhelming. But Warren and Björling are absolutely spectacular! I highly recommend this.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Die Zauberflöte


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Currently enjoying this wonderful set of complete Vieuxtemps Violin Concertos, splendidly played by some fine soloists with the Liège Philharmonic and Patrick Davin:


----------



## Jacck

Claude Debussy - Suite Bergamasque
Arrau


----------



## Rogerx

Vincent d'Indy - Orchestral Works Volume 1

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Rumon Gamba

Jour d'été à la montagne, Op. 61
La Forêt enchantée, Op. 8
Souvenirs, Op. 62


----------



## Skakner

*Beethoven - Piano Concerto 4*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144795


*Johannes Brahms*

String Sextet No. 1 in B flat major, op. 18
String Sextet No. 2 in G major, op. 36

The Nash Ensemble

2007


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable this morning*

*Oliver Messiaen
Quartet for the End of Time









Tashi*

I bought this L.P. last fall,what now seems like a life time, on vacation in NYC.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Brehy - Sinfonia-Ouverture in C (Lemaire/Erato)
Susato - Five Dances from "Danserye" (American Brass Qnt/Desto)
Lully - Fanfares for the King's Tournament of 1686 (Douatte/Nonesuch)
Couperin - Les Barricades mysterieusses & L'Arlequine (Heiler/Time-Life)
Corrette - Horn Concerto in C (Bourgue/Peters International)*


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Complete String Quartets, Vol. 1

Dover Quartet

Release Date: 11th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: CDR90000198
Label: Cedille
Length: 2 hours 34 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Petrushka

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## ELbowe

*After a day of full-bodied symphonies;
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater • Salve Regina / Scarlatti: Salve Regina
Charles Dutoit , June Anderson, Cecilia Bartoli, Sinfonietta de Montréal, Charles Dutoit 
Decca CD 1993

Domenico Scarlatti: Harpsichord Sonatas
Gustav Leonhardt ‎- Harpsichord
Seon CD, 1998
*


----------



## ELbowe

Christabel said:


> Excerpts this afternoon from this *ABSOLUTELY STUNNING* opera by Poulenc, with the astonishing Regine Crespin!!


*Thanks for the reminder; I heard that opera just fleetingly once on BBC3 but was in someone else's home and couldn't tell everyone to "SUSH" yes....it is stunning, as you say, even as ambient sound. *


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Janáček & Ligeti : Quartets Belcea Quartet. Outstanding performances. The early Ligeti is really involving. Recommended.










Betthoven: Symphonies 4 & 5. Adam Fischer. Danish Chamber Orchestra. Exciting HIP.










Bax: Symphonies 5 & 6. Handly BBC Philharmonic. The fifth is an especial favourite.










Vivaldi : Concerti per violino VI "La boemia": Fabio Biondi - Europa Galante. These always brighten my day.










Mahler: Symphony No. 1 Abbado, Berlin. Full of energy. Fresh, live performance.


----------



## ELbowe

pmsummer said:


> VOX COSMICA
> *Hildegard von Bingen*
> Hirundo Maris
> _Arianna Savall_ - voice, medieval harp, Italian triple harp, lyra, Tibetan singing bowl
> _Petter Udland Johansen_ - voice, hardingfele, lyra, fiddle, monochord
> Andreas Spindler - flutes, fiddle, Romain bells, colascione, tromba marina, voice
> Anke Spindler - nyckelharpa, fiddles, viola da gamba, voice
> David Mayoral - santur, percussion, Romain bells, voice
> _
> Carpe Diem Records_


*
Lovely......I have a few recordings featuring Jordi Savall's talented daughter mainly in family concert settings (including her late Mom) nice to see another one, Thanks. *


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Skakner

*Bach - The Art of Fugue*


----------



## Jacck

Mahler - Symphony 5
Václav Neumann


----------



## Caroline

D Smith said:


> Betthoven: Symphonies 4 & 5. Adam Fischer. Danish Chamber Orchestra. Exciting HIP.


Appreciate knowing about the Fischer recordings. I'm listening to the Fifth now - it is invigorating - and I will look forward to comparing it with other Fifths later. Thanks!

Also listening to the 3rd and 9th first movements. I second recommending this cycle. Very beautiful and interesting interpretation of these works.


----------



## Malx

A few very appealing Symphonies this afternoon.

*Beethoven, Symphony No 1 - Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vanska.*
An excellent performance of this symphony - it may not be one of Beethoven's stellar compostions but it is still a very fine Symphony by most measures, well mine at any rate.

*Tansman, Symphonies Nos 7 & 8 - Melbourne SO, Oleg Caetani.*
Tansman's Symphonies are growing on me, at least the three on this disc are.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: String Quintet in G major, Op. 111 & Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
David Shifrin
Chamber Music Northwest


----------



## atsizat

Melancholic


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part five for the rest of today.

Symphony no.2 for orchestra op.40 (1953):










_Sonatina_ for recorder and piano op.41 (1953):










Violin Sonata no.2 op.43 (1953):
Piano Trio op.54 (1956):










Flute Concerto no.1 op.45 (1954):
_Sinfonietta no.1_ for orchestra op.48 (1954):










_Tam o' Shanter_ - overture for orchestra op.51 (1955):
_A Grand, Grand Festival Overture_ for orchestra op.57 (1956):


----------



## Malx

*Nordgren, Symphony No 4 - Finnish RSO, Juha Kangas.*

A 1997 composition well worth a listen.


----------



## Itullian

Remastered set.
3 & 4


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

CD 2

Wolfgang Sawallisch piano


----------



## Skakner

*Brahms - Symphony 1*
BPO - Abbado


----------



## senza sordino

The last three days:

Prokofiev Symphony no 1 and Sinfonietta, Debussy Sarabande and Danse, Milhaud La Creation du Monde, Shostakovich Chamber Symphony (An orchestrated String Quartet no 8) and Symphony no 14. Two CDs. I haven't listened to this for a very long time. Pretty good. 









Prokofiev and Shostakovich Violin Concertos no 2. I've never warmed to the second Shostakovich violin concerto. 









Bartok Divertimento and Romanian Folk Dances, Stravinsky Concerto in Eb for Chamber Orchestra "Dumbarton Oaks", Pulcinella Suite. Fantastic disk. Highly recommended.









Stravinsky Symphony in Three Movements, Symphony of Psalms, Symphony in C. Very good music









Stravinsky Apollo, Agon, and Orpheus. Apollo and Agon are great, while I find Orpheus rather boring.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000nm1r
with Andrew McGregor

9.30 Building a Library
Jan Smaczny chooses his favourite recording of Dvorak's Seventh Symphony

Possibly Dvořák's greatest symphony, he started work on the piece in 1884. After hearing Brahms's new Third Symphony, he was inspired to write a new symphony himself. He said that during his regular stroll to Prague railway station, "the first subject of my new symphony flashed in to my mind on the arrival of the festive train bringing our countrymen from Pest". The Czechs were in fact arriving for a musical celebration of the Czech nation. He decided that his new work would celebrate his patriotism and desire to see the Czech nation flourish.

10.20
Alexandra Coghlan on new releases of choral music by Britten and Bruckner.

11.30
Record of the Week
Andrew recommends an outstanding new release.


----------



## mparta

Can you compare to the DG/Von Karajan 6th? That's one of my favorite recordings, unbelievable touch with the textures.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.6


----------



## Coach G

Today during the morning and early afternoon, I loaded the CD player with five by the incredible and eccentric piano master, Glenn Gould:

1. *Grieg*: _Piano Sonata_; *Bizet*: _Premier Nocturne_; _Variations Chromatiques_ (Glenn Gould, piano) from Sony's Glenn Gould Edition Disc 1 of 2 that features the piano music of Grieg, Bizet, and Sibelius
2. *Byrd*: _First Pavan and Galliard_; *Gibbons*: _Fantasy in C major_; _Allemende (Italian Ground)_; *Byrd*: _Hughe Ashton's Ground_; _Sixth Pavanh and Galliard_; _Gibbons_: _Lord of Salisbury Pavan and Galliard_; *Byrd*: _A Voluntary_; _Sellinger's Round_; *Sweelinck*: _Fantasia in D_ (Glenn Gould, piano) Sony's Glenn Gould Edition
3. *Glenn Gould*: _String Quartet_ (Symphonia Quartet, under the supervision of the composer); *Glenn Gould*: _So You Want to Write a Fugue?_ (Vladimir Golschamm/Julliard Quartet w/vocalists); *Shostakovich*: _Piano Quintet in G_ minor (Glenn Gould, piano w/Symphonia Quartet); *Poulenc*: _Excerpts from Aubade_ (Boris Brott conducting an unknown or unnamed orchestra w/Glenn Gould, piano) Sony's Glenn Gould Edition
4. *Oskar Morawetz*: _Fantasy in D minor_; *Istsvan Anhalt*: _Fantasia_; *Jacques Hetu*: _Variations for Piano_; *Barbara Pentland*: _Ombres_; *Fartein Valen*: _Piano Sonata #2 _(Glenn Gould, piano) Sony's Glenn Gould Edition: Glenn Gould Plays Contemporary Music
5. *Berg*: Sonata for Piano; *Schoenberg*: T_hree Piano Pieces_; _Suite for Piano_, _Piano Concerto_; *Webern*: _Variations for Piano_ (Glenn Gould, piano w/Jean-Marie Beaudet & the CBC Symphony Orchestra on *Schoenberg*'s _Piano Concerto_) CD #10 from Glenn Gould box set, Membran Music

So instead of hitting the heart of the repertoire which would feature Glenn Gould playing his much acclaimed Bach, Beethoven, Brahms or Haydn (or even his interesting, albeit, controversial Mozart); I opted instead for the odds and ends of Gould's oeuvre that we among Gould's devotees would know as our own Gould libraries require completion.

We start with Grieg's _Piano Sonata_, and one of the few times that Gould ventured to play some really pretty and beautiful High-Romantic music; and Gould's version of the Grieg concerto is top-notch none-the-less, one of the best without exaggerating the point. As an aside, I always thought of Grieg as an underrated composer. The Grieg _Piano Sonata_, _Piano Concerto_, and _String Quartet_ make up a stunning trifecta that holds its own against the finest in each genre. Just because Grieg never compose a _Ninth Symphony_ and was content to create quaint little Nordic villages as opposed to powerful hills and mountains, gives us reason to doubt Grieg as a composer of the first order. The first disc ends with some nice and breezy piano works by George Bizet of _Carmen_ fame.

Next up, the music of Renaissance composers, William Byrd, Orlando Gibbons, and Jan Sweelinck; and even if Gould's interpretations are completely un-HIP, this CD which I first purchased in the 1990s opened me to the idea that there was, indeed, great music composed before Bach came along. I also think that I read somewhere that Glenn Gould identified Orlando Gibbons as his favorite composer.

Now things get really far out, where Glenn Gould takes a break from the piano and steps in as the composer, with an interesting, though somewhat rambling, _String Quartet_, followed by the joke-piece _So You Want to Write a Fugue?_. Like his friend, contemporary, and sometimes collaborator, Leonard Bernstein, Gould was an all-around musician who was interested not just in piano, but also composing, conducting, and teaching music. He even occasionally recorded himself playing the pipe organ or harpsichord. The Gould originals are followed by (I think?) the only recording of Gould playing Shostakovich topped off by some wonderful little gems by Poulenc.

Apart from the above Shostakovich and a handful of Poulenc, Hindemith, Krenek; Gould seemed to avoid composers who were his contemporaries. He didn't touch Stravinsky, Bartok, Copland, Barber, or Britten. Perhaps as a matter of national pride, though, Gould did record a collection of piano pieces by Canada's "contemporary composers"; though liner notes seem to caution the listener that Gould pretty much recorded these pieces with a free hand, so that at least one composer expressed "shock" when he first heard it on record. Then again, Gould's recordings of the standard repertoire have often been described as off-the-wall in the first place.

We round things off with Schoenberg, Berg, and Webern; so often are the teacher and his faithful students programmed together that they've come to remind me of some Viennese law firm, _Schoenberg, Berg & Webern_. It took me about thirty years for this music to grow on me. What started off as mystifying became interesting. What become interesting then became listenable; and what then became listenable became enjoyable. As I've read that Schoenberg saw his music as the next logical step in the German tradition, uniting the craftsmanship of Brahms with the unbound passion of Wagner, I've learned to understand Schoenberg and his disciples starting from there. So instead of trying to find a melody with which to latch on to; I try to understand the Schoenberg, Berg and Webern's serial compositions by listening for the emotional element beneath a coating of complete musical organization.


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: The Organ Works Vol. 1* Peter Hurford on Decca








It's an all Bach evening for me tonight, starting with the third disc from Peter Hurford's 'JS Bach The Organ Works Vol. 1'.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1* Angela Hewitt (piano) on hyperion









This a fine account. I'd call it a safe account for those who like this on the piano played pretty straight, letting the music speak for itself.

And I guess that's my only criticism. Compared to some accounts it might be considered bland. So despite it's considerable merits it's not my favourite.


----------



## Bourdon

*Geistliche Musik Für Kaiser Maximilian I*

CD 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Sonatas Nos. 2, 3, and the electoral sonatas.*


----------



## Tchaikov6




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening - Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 4 (Requiem)":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144820


*Christoph Willibald Gluck*

Orfeo ed Euridice

Rias Kammerchor
Freiburger Barockorchester
René Jacobs, director

2014


----------



## Guest

I started working my way through this new release on Qobuz--superb playing. It's an 11-CD release.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mahler #1, Bruno/Columbia...again...This is fantastic.


----------



## mparta

I'm not sure anyone can tell that this was in reference to the Vanska 6th/7th, sorry


----------



## mparta

And I'm still not getting it right. Someone was listening to the Vanska Sibelius 6th/7th symphonies and I was hoping for a comparison to von Karajan's DG 6th (with the 4th I think). 
Sorry, the threads don't quite associate as I would expect.


----------



## mparta

I think Supraphon picked up the old Connoisseur society recordings and then there are more recordings on Supraphon itself.
In some ways Moravec, to my ear, is the greatest pianist I've heard, and I've been around a few blocks with that. The most exquisite and calculated touch, the shape, much of the Chopin idiomatically idiosyncratic (work on that for awhile lol). Superb Brahms, the touch of course making for Debussy that is hard to equal, Franck, Ravel, and Beethoven.
I believe his first work in the US was an attempt at Beethoven 4 and he and Szell did not see eye to eye. Given Moravec's recordings, Szell should have yielded (not really in the cards, I know). There's an accompanying scale in the L hand in the first movement of the 4th that's worth the price of ... whatever. A scale. Pianism that fine.
Lucky enough to have heard him over the course of 20-30 years, first at the Metropolitan Museum and then several times at Carnegie. As highly as I prize Argerich, Hamelin, Bolet, Gilels, I don't think they do what they do well as well as Moravec does what he does (that statement surely belongs in a Samuel Beckett novel).
Good listening, you will be enriched.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Spotless Rose - Hymns to the Virgin Mary
> 
> Phoenix Chorale, Charles Bruffy
> 
> Release Date: 1st Sep 2008
> Catalogue No: CHSA5066
> Label: Chandos
> Length: 53 minutes
> Best Chamber Music Recording
> Grammy Awards
> 51st Awards (2008)
> Best Chamber Music Recording


I saw you post this yesterday. I'm giving it a spin right now.


----------



## mparta

Trying. This does not give up its secrets easily. I have listened quite a few times and I think I hear most of it, but not much allure and I think it is highly regarded.

Probably try again. I understand Petrenko (the Berlin one) has a fine recording.


----------



## Bkeske

2 LP box set. Columbia Masterworks reissue from the early 70's. Originally released in 1962.









These were added in a box set I received last week, thus 'free', but unfortunately no box, but does include the booklet, and the albums are in fantastic shape. Thus far, a really nice set.


----------



## 13hm13

Hans Rott - Symphony no.1, Suite for Orchestra - Paavo Järvi


----------



## calvinpv

Manoury: *Fragments pour un portrait* (Susanna Mälkki, Ensemble intercontemporain)
Stravinsky: *The Firebird* (Charles Dutoit, Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal)


----------



## Joe B

24/96 Binaural FLAC

1	SPEM IN ALIUM
*Thomas Tallis *(c. 1505-1585) The Forty-Part Motet: Spem in alium	9'21
2	*Derrick Gerarde* (c. 1540-1580) O Souverain Pasteur	5'24
3	*Alfonso Ferrabosco I* (c. 1543-1588) In Monte Oliveti	4'04
4	*William Byrd *(c. 1540-1623) Domine, salva nos	3'06
5	*Anonymous* [Plainchant] Fructum salutiferum	0'28
6	*Derrick Gerarde *(c. 1540-1580) Tua est potentia	3'39
7	*Philip van Wilder* (c. 1500-1553) Pater Noster	4'08
8	*Thomas Tallis *In ieiunio et fletu	4'15
9	*Alfonso Ferrabosco I* Decantabat populus Israel	3'04
10	*Anonymous* [Plainchant] Ex altari tuo, Domine	0'30
11	*Alfonso Ferrabosco I* Judica me, Domine	7'08
12	*William Byrd* Fac cum servo tuo	4'17
13	*Thomas Tallis *Derelinquit impius	3'42
14	*Philip van Wilder* Vidi civitatem	8'06
15	*James MacMillan* (b. 1959) The Forty-Part Motet: Vidi aquam 9'07

*Suzi Digby*, conductor[/B]


----------



## Ulfilas

Hildegard Behrens singing Ewig war ich from Act III of Siegfried. J'adore.


----------



## Bkeske

Breaking out the RCO Live Anthology #3 box set - 1960-1970

Continuing with CD's 8&9


----------



## Rogerx

[/url]

Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## WVdave

Mendelssohn; Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2, Violin Concerto Op.64 
Rudolf Serkin, Isaac Stern, Eugene Ormandy 
Sony Classical ‎- SBK 89842, Essential Classics - 89842, CD, Compilation, Reissue, Remastered, US, 2002.


----------



## Rogerx

Lortzing: Opera Overtures

Malmö Opera Orchestra, Jun Märkl


----------



## agoukass

Chabrier: Piano Works 

Jean Casadesus


----------



## Rogerx

Debut from Víkingur Ólafsson

Brahms's 7 Fantasies Op. 116 and 16 Waltzes as well as Beethoven's Eroica Variations.


----------



## agoukass

Janacek: Concertino*, Capriccio, Sinfonietta 

Rudolf Firkusny* 

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Ulfilas

More great Sibelius.


----------



## Guest002

Inspired by a Hurwitz video posted hereabouts, today will be a Bruckner day, with Solti and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Starting at Symphony No. 0 and seeing where I get to...


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Ernani

Thomas Schippers, RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, RCA Italiana Opera Chorus, Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Leontyne Price (soprano), Mario Sereni (baritone), Julia Hamari (mezzo-soprano), Hartje Mueller (bass vocal), Fernando Iacopucci (tenor), Ezio Flagello (bass vocal)

RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra & Chorus - Thomas Schippers


----------



## Guest002

Two Bruckner Symphonies down, I need a break. Not sure it's allowed to play just parts of the Goldbergs, but it's a new recording (for me) by Pieter Dirksen, so I shall treat myself to bits of it on the way through...


----------



## Merl

Just took a huge carful of crap down to the recycling centre in a deluge of rain. Played this one on the way and back to cheer me up.


----------



## Rogerx

Peteris Vasks: Distant Light

Daniel Rowland, Consensus Vocalis & Stift Festival Orchestra

Dona nobis pacem
Lonely Angel
Plainscapes
Violin Concerto 'Distant Light'


----------



## Dimace

Weekend again and time to listen some good music. Right now: *Arcangelo, Neville with The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields and 12 Concerti Grossi Op. 6 plus the Weihnachtskonzert.*Very nice Decca Recording in one 3X LP Box Set. For the friends who like this music, a great choice.


----------



## Malx

*Dvorak, Symphony No 8 - Berlin PO, Kubelik.*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Georg Philipp Telemann*: Divertimenti and Concertos. Reinhard Goebel, Musica Antiqua Köln


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway:


----------



## Malx

*Wagner, Prelude & Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde - Cheryl Studer (soprano), Staatskapelle Dresden, Sinopoli.*

Cheryl Studer's birthday today - as good an excuse as any to play this lovely recording.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schreker*: Phantastisches Ouvertüre, op.15. Vassily Sinaisky, BBC Philharmonic

New acquisition. Enjoyable orchestral music from an Austrian composer of a bygone era.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach

Lisa Batiashvili (violin), François Leleux (oboe), Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Peter Kofler

Kammerorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc

Bach, C P E: Trio in B minor for flute, violin and basso continuo, Wq 143
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV156 'Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe'
Bach, J S: Concerto for Oboe & Violin in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Erbarme dich (from St Matthew Passion, BWV244)
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 2 in A minor, BWV1003
Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part six for late morning and early afternoon.

Horn Concerto no.2 op.58 (1956):










_Four Scottish Dances_ for orchestra op.59 (1957):










Oboe Quartet op.61 (1957):










Symphony no.3 for orchestra op.63 (1957):










_Sinfonietta no.2_ for orchestra op.65 (1958):


----------



## Skakner

*Brahms - Symphony 4*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Berwald*: Piano Concerto in D major. Niklas Sivelöv, Okko Kamu, Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra

First listen. A brilliant work, somewhat reminiscent of Mendelssohn's piano concertos. Berwald was an awesome composer. I need to spend more time with his music.


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Ladislav Dussek: Messe Solemnelle

Stefanie True (soprano), Helen Charlston (mezzo-soprano), Gwilym Bowen (tenor), Morgan Pearse (bass), Choir of the AAM, Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sullivan, A: Symphony in E major 'Irish'

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones
Recorded: 1-2 August 2006
Recording Venue: Philharmonic Hall, Liverpool


----------



## SearsPoncho

Berg - Lyric Suite - Emerson String Quartet

Borodin - String Quartet #2 - Emerson String Quartet

Ravel - Sonatine - Cortot


----------



## Flamme

Live from the Royal Festival Hall - the London Philharmonic play Beethoven.
As part of Southbank Centre's Inside Out season one of the centre's Resident Orchestras leaps into action with a fascinating rarity by the dashing Joseph Bologne, Chevalier de Saint-Georges - violinist, composer and champion swordsman. And in a daring sleight of hand, Beethoven asks the pianist to steal in before the orchestra in Beethoven's Fourth Piano Concerto. The soloist Nicolas Namoradze promises to bring his poetic touch to that and also to the haunting slow movement, likened to Orpheus's journey to the Underworld. Also on the bill, Daniele Rustioni conducts a Beethoven symphony which is unjustly overlooked and soprano Sophie Bevan sings of the pains of betrayal in love.

Presented by Martin Handley.

Bologne: Overture L'amant anonyme
Beethoven: Piano Concerto no. 4 in G major, Op.58 
Beethoven: Ah! Perfido, Op. 65
Beethoven: Symphony no. 4 in B flat Op. 60

Nicolas Namoradze (piano)
Sophie Bevan (soprano)
Daniele Rustioni (conductor)

Followed by music chosen by young people involved in the outreach programmes and artist development schemes run by Southbank's Resident and Associate orchestras and Creative Learning Partners.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000nmw0


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> *Wagner, Prelude & Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde - Cheryl Studer (soprano), Staatskapelle Dresden, Sinopoli.*
> 
> Cheryl Studer's birthday today - as good an excuse as any to play this lovely recording.


As I have already declared, for me Die Vier Letzte Lieder are the greatest music work in the human history and the one I have listened more than any other in my life. Wesendonck Lieder are also second to Strauss's and equally good with my Master's. Both have also a very interesting and intriguing story to tell about death and love. Cheryl needs no introduction and my words of admiration. Although I'm not Sinopoli's fan, I also suggest this CD with 1000 Km. Must buy.


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "The Sun Danced":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144862


*George Frideric Handel*

Concerti grossi, op. 6
- Concerto no. 9 in F major, HWV 327
- Concerto no. 10 in D minor, HWV 328
- Concerto no. 11 in A major, HWV 329
- Concerto no. 12 in B minor, HWV 330

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord and director

1982


----------



## HenryPenfold

*RVW* Symphony #2 - LSO, Previn

Of late, Previn has become my go-to in the RVW symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins: Miserere - Songs of Mercy and Redemption

Iestyn Davies (counter-tenor), Abel Selaocoe (cello)

Polyphony, Stephen Layton


----------



## Vasks

_Turntable tunes_

*Handel - Overture to "Faramondo" (Bonynge/London STS)
G. Gabrieli - Deus qui Beatum Marcum (Negri/Columbia)
Fontana - Sonatas 1 & 2 per Cornetto (Schwartz/Desto)
Pachelbel - Suite in G for Strings (Paillard/RCA)
J.S. Bach - Brandeburg Concerto #2 (Richter/Archiv)*


----------



## Rogerx

Ode To Freedom - Leonard Bernstein
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 'Choral'

Bernstein's legendary Beethoven performance "Ode to Freedom" (Symphony No. 9) with a special orchestra formed by members from both German States and the four Occupation Powers, celebrating the fall of Berlin Wall (30 years) and 250 years since the birth of Beethoven.


----------



## Open Lane

Lietening to the Sviatoslav Richter- complete DG set i got this week. Absolutely stunning. This and the Murray Perahia - The Awards set are both two of the best sets i've purchased. Amazing.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: String Quartet No.13 in A minor, D804, the "Rosamunde". Quartetto Italiano

Great work and performance.


----------



## ELbowe

Joe B said:


> Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway:


You have had this now for a few weeks...anxious to hear what you think!! Thanks


----------



## sbmonty

Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde
Gary Bertini; Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester; Mariana Lipovšek, Ben Heppner

Just getting to know this work. Pretty amazing so far!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Hjelm: Symphony No. 2 in B Minor

Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Miguel Harth-Bedoya


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 4 through 10
*


----------



## ELbowe

*Morning listening outlined with finds from Salvation Army yesterday:
Berlioz: / Harold In Italy, Les Franc-Juges / Rêverie et Caprice
San Diego Symphony Orchestra, Yoav Talmi ‎- Rivka Golani, Igor Gruppman
Naxos CD, 1996

Prokofiev: Violin Concertos 1 & 2, Sonata For Solo Violin
Gil Shaham, London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn.
Deutsche Grammophon ‎CD, 1996

Bruckner: Symphonie No.8, Wagner: Preludes, Lohengrin, Parsifal.
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan EMI 2 CD, 1990
My CD cover is different than one shown (Discogs); I can't find an image which shows my favourite artist - Caspar David Friedrich's "The Abbey in the Oakwood" *


----------



## Bkeske

Angel reissue, 1980's, original 1978 release


----------



## Bourdon

*Geistliche Musik für Maximilian I*

CD 2

*Hofhaimer-Isaak & Desprez*


----------



## Dimace

A superbly played *Septett Es-Dur op.23* from POB. This work can be really beautiful or extremely annoying (to my ears). The 1st violin is of paramount importance for the outcome. The 2nd must be also decent. A clear suggestion to my friend Caroline (who loves very much this piece) and for all Beethoven's lovers.


----------



## Bkeske

Angel reissue 1980's, original 1963

Excellent


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000nmvm
Essential Classics - the best in classical music, with Suzy Klein.

0915 Your ideas for companion pieces on the Essential Classics playlist.

1010 Well known musicians reveal their favourite performers.

1100 Essential Five - this week we bring you five great pieces of music written for the cello.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Jacck

Paul Creston - Symphony No. 3 'Three Mysteries' Op. 48 
Gerard Schwarz


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming/watching The Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall

Today:
















Edit: Great performance. That was very nice indeed.


----------



## Skakner

*Beethoven - Piano Sonatas no. 30-31-32*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part seven for the rest of today.

Symphony no.4 for orchestra op.71 (1960):
Symphony no.5 for orchestra op.74 (1961):










Concerto for two violins and string orchestra op.77 (1962):










_Sinfonietta no.3_ for orchestra op.81 (1964):










_Five Pieces_ for violin and piano op.84 (1965):










_Fantasy_ for solo bassoon op.86 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo clarinet op.87 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo horn op.88 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo flute op.89 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo oboe op.90 (1966):


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

HenryPenfold said:


> *RVW* Symphony #2 - LSO, Previn
> 
> Of late, Previn has become my go-to in the RVW symphonies.


Oddly enough, my most "go-to" conductors in this repertoire are both American: Previn and Slatkin.


----------



## Bourdon

*Isaac*

*Chansons,Frottole & Lieder*


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway:





ELbowe said:


> You have had this now for a few weeks...anxious to hear what you think!! Thanks


The music on this disc is calm, sedate, and reflective. The blend between the organ and the choir is perfect. The ambience of the recording location adds wonderfully to the overall sound. And, the engineers nailed the capture of the performance.

The choir, as usual, is in top form. The Choir of Royal Holloway is at the top of the heap when it comes to collegiate choirs. But they are not alone up there. I'm amazed at how many excellent choirs there are right now. There's a real renaissance in choral music right now with great choirs, excellent choir directors, and inspired choral composers.

Aside: When I first learned about this disc, I thought Notre-Dame d'Auteuil, the recording location, was the famous Notre-Dame cathedral in Paris which burned. Though technically in Paris, this is obviously NOT the famous cathedral. However, the restoration of the organ at Notre-Dame d'Auteuil was completed in 2018, and this is the first recording made since then. The instrument sounds beautiful.

Bottom line, the music is beautiful and wonderfully performed. I'm glad I've got a copy of it!

edit - samples can be found here:

https://www.adfontes.org.uk/catalog...-by-pierre-villette-yves-castagnet-and-ravel/


----------



## HenryPenfold

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Oddly enough, my most "go-to" conductors in this repertoire are both American: Previn and Slatkin.


Funny, lately I have come to the same conclusion - Andrew Litton, Slatkin, Previn and that's to say nothing of Szell, Ormandy et al


----------



## Joe B

Richard Nance leading The Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## Itullian

Act 3


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Funny, lately I have come to the same conclusion - Andrew Litton, Slatkin, Previn and that's to say nothing of Szell, Ormandy et al


I tend to agree with that conclusion - Previns recordings have long been the discs I tend to reach for first.
If we widen the net to include Europeans as well as Americans I would suggest Haitink merits a mention.


----------



## Skakner

*Dutilleux - Symphony 1*


----------



## Malx

A couple of hours free, green tea prepared - reach for the new (to me) Sinopoli box and settle down for Mahler's epic third Symphony.


----------



## ELbowe

> The music on this disc is calm, sedate, and reflective. The blend between the organ and the choir is perfect. The ambience of the recording location adds wonderfully to the overall sound. And, the engineers nailed the capture of the performance.
> 
> The choir, as usual, is in top form. The Choir of Royal Holloway is at the top of the heap when it comes to collegiate choirs. But they are not alone up there. I'm amazed at how many excellent choirs there are right now. There's a real renaissance in choral music right now with great choirs, excellent choir directors, and inspired choral composers.
> 
> Aside: When I first learned about this disc, I thought Notre-Dame d'Auteuil, the recording location, was the famous Notre-Dame cathedral in Paris which burned. Though technically in Paris, this is obviously NOT the famous cathedral. However, the restoration of the organ at Notre-Dame d'Auteuil was completed in 2018, and this is the first recording made since then. The instrument sounds beautiful.


Excellent review ....this has been on my watch list since you first mentioned ordering it......thanks very much!


----------



## Itullian

Act 2
Jaw dropping music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven and a mouse in the wall...grr


----------



## Rambler

*Julie Boulianne: Alma Opressa - Arias by Vivaldi and Handel* with Clavecin en Concert conducted by Luc Beausejour on ANALEKTRA









A pleasing disc of Arias by Vivaldi and Handel.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## SanAntone

Random sampling from this set:


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.3


----------



## Guest

A great recording.


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Arne: The Judgement of Paris* The Brook Street Band conducted by John Andrews on Dutton Epoch


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









A Masque dating from 1742, proving that music composed in England at that time wasn't totally reliant on imported Germans.


----------



## Bkeske

Released 1971, UK pressing


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> A couple of hours free, green tea prepared - reach for the new (to me) Sinopoli box and settle down for Mahler's epic third Symphony.


Did you like the recording? I have a wonderful time with Haitink.


----------



## senza sordino

Khachaturian Spartacus excerpts, Piano Concerto, Four Pieces from Pictures of Childhood, Adagio from Gayaneh, Gayaneh excerpts, Violin Concerto, Masquerade Suite. Two disks. All good except for the piano concerto, I find the flexitone annoying. 









Prokofiev Piano Concertos 1 and 3, Bartok Piano Concerto no 3. The third piano concerto of Prokofiev is probably my all-time favorite piano concerto.









Prokofiev Solo Violin Sonata, Prokofiev Sonata for Two Violins, Schnittke Preludium in Memoriam of Shostakovich, Shostakovich Violin Sonata.









Stravinsky and Frank Martin Violin Concertos, Honegger Pacific 231 and Rugby, Stravinsky Circus Polka. Fantastic disk









Prokofiev Symphonies 3 and 7


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Schoenberg*: Verklärte Nacht, op.4 (original version for string sextet). Artemis Quartet + Thomas Kakuska & Valentin Erben

This is an amazing work, and kind of answers the question "if Wagner wrote chamber music, what would it sound like?" Schoenberg was my age when he wrote this (for a girl, who would later become his first wife) and yet the music is completely mature. I would highly recommend that any Schoenberg skeptic hear this work before completely dismissing him as talentless.

I should check out the string orchestra version; I used to listen to the Karajan recording, but it's been quite some time.


----------



## Merl

A crap Saturday night so playing something I love.


----------



## Bkeske

Turnabout/VOX 1971


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Goldberg Variations* Lars Vogt (piano) on Ondine









The Goldberg Variations must surely be one of the twin peaks of keyboard variations 9the other being Beethoven's tour de force on Diabelli's trifling Waltz.

I must have about 10 different recordings of the Goldberg's - and this one is pretty good whilst not being my top pick.


----------



## Itullian

Great cycle
One of my favorites.


----------



## Granate

Johann Sebastian Bach: 4 Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Camerata Academica des Mozarteums Salzburg, Sándor Végh
Live from Mozarteum, Salzburg Festival 1983-1984, Orfeo (2000 Issue)

I had made further purchases today that made me feel disconfort about the money spent, so I opened one of the last purchases I made to find out if I was right betting my money on the Bach interpretations by Sándor Végh in Salzburg. The live performances are recorded in Analogue sound by the ORF in different concerts. Suites 1 and 2 have in it very loud coughs that feel as if the audience had their own microphones set by the radio broadcast.

I'm not any expert on Baroque playing, but the key and the texture is completely modern with small forces. Brass is especially weak and thin compared to many performances of different works I can think of. Strings provide a kind of sweet spot. But the most irritating thing is that I can't find in the conductor any sing of a musical vision, let alone vitality.

One cannot stream these anywhere, so you don't know what you're going to get until you purchase it for 12€.

At least the gold ink combined with strong red and black make it look luxurious.


----------



## Bkeske

Was getting ready to pull out the Szell/Cleveland set, then remembered I had not listened to Karajan's set for a while.....so, picked that box instead. May play all 4. 1974 reissue


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Bartok *- The Miraculous Mandarin Suite
Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy

I'm really enjoying the performances of American orchestras and conductors. The recorded sound on this CD is excellent, especially considering its vintage.

The woodwinds are glorious.


----------



## musichal

Various files Mendelssohn String Quartets and Concertos via headphone while wife watches Longmire and cooks turnip greens and cornbread for me.


----------



## Bkeske

musichal said:


> Various files Mendelssohn String Quartets and Concertos via headphone while wife watches Longmire and cooks turnip greens and cornbread for me.


It's a rough life. Congrats ;-D


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> Was getting ready to pull out the Szell/Cleveland set, then remembered I had not listened to Karajan's set for a while.....so, picked that box instead. May play all 4. 1974 reissue
> 
> View attachment 144901


A great set. I listened through all four symphonies a few days ago. I only intended to listen to #4, but I couldn't resist continuing ....


----------



## Bkeske

HenryPenfold said:


> A great set. I listened through all four symphonies a few days ago. I only intended to listen to #4, but I couldn't resist continuing ....


Agreed. Although I do like the Szell/Cleveland set, this set is wonderfully performed, recorded, and engineered. And, it's Karajan, which brings his 'vigor' to the conducting. Quite addicting, I agree.


----------



## Ulfilas

No idea why this isn't played as often as Brahms' symphonies.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite, op.46. William Boughton, English String Orchestra

First listen, an excellent, very much string-forward performance of this work, which I do not otherwise know. Boughton brings a subtle English vibe to Sibelius's Nordic chill. I love the Nimbus sound. I suspect it's an acquired taste.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Finished my Beethoven playlist with chamber music and a piano sonata with op.90-99. Picked out 5 works and heard 3 versions of all. Never heard the song cycle before and it made me think more of Schubert than old Ludvig van. It took me a week even though the playlist was under 6 hours. I agree with anyone who says that Beethoven is a famous composer


----------



## Joe B

Mark Singleton leading VOCE (New England's Chamber Choir--based in Hartford, CT) in choral music by Paul Mealor:


















I didn't even know about this choir until last spring. Hartford is an easy 60 minute drive from my home. Once covid is a thing of the past, I will be attending their concerts on a regular basis.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Celebrating firsts these days. First time listening to Dvořák SQ#1 and also Beethoven SQ#1


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 " Titan "/Muti


----------



## Joe B

Lev Kontorovich leading The Grand Choir "Masters of Choral Singing" of Russian State Musical TV & Radio Centre with Dmitri Hvorostovsky performing Russian sacred and folk songs:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Tinaj0669

Im listening to the Messenger by Hélène Grimaud


----------



## 8j1010

Chaminade's piano works:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mgy6ZTZ8SrMso5nQRdvvRUSoZhpoeCsa0
Specifically, Feuilles d'Automne and Guitare.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Vol. 3

Piano Concerto No. 5 and Triple Concerto

Elizabeth Sombart (piano), Duncan Riddell (violin), Richard Harwood (cello)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Pierre Vallet


----------



## Rogerx

Home

Kian Soltani (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73: No. 2. Lebhaft, leicht
Schumann: Myrthen, Op. 25
Soltani: Persian Fire Dance
Vali: Persian Folk Songs


----------



## Rogerx

Erinnerung: Mahler Lieder

Christiane Karg (soprano), Malcolm Martineau (piano), Gustav Mahler (piano roll)


----------



## Eramire156

*Beethoven Around the World: The Complete String Quartets*

This past week was spent listening to...

*Ludwig van Beethoven
String Quartets nos.1-16









Quatuor Ébène*


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

Pina Carmirelli (violin)

I Musici


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part eight for this morning (now that I've belatedly adjusted all my clocks etc...).

_Four Cornish Dances_ for orchestra op.91 (1966):










Symphony no.6 for orchestra op.95 (1967):










_Concerto for 28 players_ op.105 (1970):
Concerto for viola and chamber orchestra op.108 (1971):










_Peterloo_ - overture for orchestra op.97 (1968):
_Anniversary Overture_ for orchestra op.99 (1968):
_The Fair Field_ - overture for orchestra op.110 (1972):
_A Flourish_ for orchestra op.112 (1973):










Flute Concerto no.2 op.111 (1972):


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 2

Doric String Quartet

String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor 'Fifths'
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 5 in D major
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 6 in E flat major
String Quartets, Op. 76 Nos. 1-6


----------



## Skakner

*Handel - Concerti Grossi op.6*


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Pawel Lukaszewski:









Some beautiful music from an incredible choir to start out the morning.


----------



## Faramundo

A little bit of French and Russian harmony to make me forget this dreadful period of Covid onslaught and Islamic beheadings.


----------



## Rogerx

The Secret Fauré Sacred Vocal Works

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Katja Stuber (soprano)

Sinfonieorchester Basel, Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Ivor Bolton.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rogerx said:


> Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
> 
> Pina Carmirelli (violin)
> 
> I Musici


I love this recording. I just got it recently after 30 years of only having the older Michelucci recording. Both are great but the sonics are significantly better on this Carmirelli version.


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> Did you like the recording? I have a wonderful time with Haitink.


A first listen to this recording for me - it left a very favourable impression. 
I bought the Sinopoli box on a whim as it was so cheap aware that some commentators don't rate the performances too highly. This recording of the third comes over as well structured, well recorded with some atomosphere but so much as to take away from the detail - I'll have to give it another spin soon, but on first hearing I am very happy to have added it to my collection.

I also enjoy the Haitink in the Portrait box.


----------



## Guest002

Some Arvo Pärt. Specifically, the Festina lente conducted by Dennis Russell Davies, with the Beethovenhalle Orchestra Bonn and The Hilliard Ensemble chipping in to other pieces. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Malx

This mornings selection:

*Bruckner, Symphony No 6 - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*

*Lutoslawski, Symphony No 1 + Musique Funebre - Polish RNSO, Witold Lutoslawski.*

*Dvorak, Symphony No 9 - Berlin PO, Rafael Kubelik.*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Merl

Dug this one outta the racks, this morning. Nice.


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc Plays Poulenc

The Poulenc Trio: Irina Kaplan (piano), Vladimir Lande (oboe), Bryan Young (bassoon)

Glinka: Trio Pathetique in D minor
Poulenc: Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon
Previn: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano


----------



## Skakner

*Khachaturian - Piano Concerto and Concert Rhapsody for Piano & Orchestra*


----------



## SearsPoncho

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #3 - Graffman/Szell/Cleveland Orchestra

Beethoven - Piano Concerto #4 - Kempff/Van Kempen/BPO


----------



## Rogerx

*Georges Bizet (25 October 1838 - 3 June 1875)*



Bizet - Symphony No. 1/ Carmen Suite/L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra,

Jesus Lopez-Cobos


----------



## Guest002

Emilio de' Cavalieri's _Rappresentatione di Anima et di Corpo_, René Jacobs, The Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin and the Staatsopernchor Berlin, plus a cast of dozens.

De' Cavalieri was a 1550-1602 man, and this work was first performed in 1600, so this predates opera proper, but is classed as a 'dramma per musica' in fairly antique style. Lots of talking, rather than recitatives, which is a bit off-putting, but the choruses when they come are worth it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Faramundo said:


> A little bit of French and Russian harmony to make me forget this dreadful period of Covid onslaught and Islamic beheadings.
> 
> View attachment 144914
> 
> View attachment 144915


****, man. I didn't hear about that. That's what I get for avoiding the news... Horrific stuff.










*Johannes Brahms*: Ein deutsches Requiem, op.45. John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 4

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri

Beatus vir, RV597
Credo, RV592
Magnificat in G minor, RV610


----------



## sbmonty

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Klemperer; NPO; Ludwig; Wunderlich


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> ****, man. I didn't hear about that. That's what I get for avoiding the news... Horrific stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*: Ein deutsches Requiem, op.45. John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir


Did you enjoy the JEG Brahms Requiem?


----------



## Vasks

_All Alberto ... on records_

*Ginastera - Piano Concerto #1 (Martins/RCA)
Ginastera - Duo for Flute & Oboe (Baron & Roseman/Desto)
Ginastera - Piano Concerto #2 (Somer/Orion)*


----------



## flamencosketches

HenryPenfold said:


> Did you enjoy the JEG Brahms Requiem?


Yeah, I like it! I think the mixing is problematic (too quiet at times, too loud at times) but the performance is great, especially the singing.


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in music by Eriks Esenvalds:


















Esenvalds's "Passion according to St Luke" is a fabulous composition. There is a very strong visual sense of Christ's passion right from the opening of this work. The drama is fully conveyed. I would love to see this performed live.


----------



## calvinpv

Boulez: *Le Marteau sans maître* for alto, alto flute, percussionist, vibraphone, xylorimba, guitar, viola (1955) (Hilary Summers, Ensemble intercontemporain)
Stockhausen: *Kontakte* for piano, percussionist, 4-track tape (1958-1960) (James Avery, Steven Schick)

Two classics back-to-back yesterday. And yes, this recording of Kontakte is vastly superior to the one with David Tudor/Christoph Caskel.


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> Yeah, I like it! I think the mixing is problematic (too quiet at times, too loud at times) but the performance is great, especially the singing.


Good!

I hadn't noticed the dynamic range issue. It's not gonna get turntable time for a long while yet, so I can't give an informed response, anytime soon!!!


----------



## HenryPenfold

calvinpv said:


> Boulez: *Le Marteau sans maître* for alto, alto flute, percussionist, vibraphone, xylorimba, guitar, viola (1955) (Hilary Summers, Ensemble intercontemporain)
> Stockhausen: *Kontakte* for piano, percussionist, 4-track tape (1958-1960) (James Avery, Steven Schick)
> 
> Two classics back-to-back yesterday. And yes, this recording of Kontakte is vastly superior to the one with David Tudor/Christoph Caskel.
> 
> View attachment 144924
> 
> 
> View attachment 144922


:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144925


*George Frideric Handel*

Trio Sonatas, op. 2
- Sonata No. 1 in B minor
- Sonata No. 2 in G minor
- Sonata No. 3 in B flat
- Sonata No. 4 in F
- Sonata No. 5 in G minor
- Sonata No. 6 in G minor
Passacaille

The Brook Street Band

2013


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bkeske

A bit of a 'thin' recording, but nicely performed. Dover 1964


----------



## Dimace

Anton & Herbert have one very successful relationship. In this presentation Herbie conducts die *Sinfonie Nr. 4 ES-Dur „Romantische" von Bruckner* and the result is as always amazing. One other plus of this recording is the sound: Rich, crisp and motivating for the listener. (Karajan's tempi are for EVERYONE. Not slow not quick. A medium, very nice, approach suitable for every ear). (EMI-Electrola version, 1XLP)


----------



## Caroline

Listening to the legendary recording of Beethoven's 5th by Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, 1963.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bax*

CD4

String Quartet No.3


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 162, 49, & 180
Magdalena Kožená, Sara Mingardo, Christoph Genz, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Continuing with my own personal Bach cantatas pilgrimage, cantatas for the Twentieth Sunday after Trinity.


----------



## Skakner

*Rachmaninov - Trios Elégiaques*
Just beautiful...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part nine for the rest of today.

Clarinet Concerto no.2 op.115 (1974):










String Quartet no.2 op.118 (1975):










Flute Sonata op.121 (1977):










Symphony no.7 for orchestra op.113 (1973):
Symphony no.8 for orchestra op.124 (1978):
Symphony no.9 for orchestra op.128 (1986):


----------



## Knorf

*George Frideric Handel*: Italian Cantatas 
_Delirio amoroso_, HWV 99
_La Lucrezia_, HWV 145
_Tra la fiamme_, HWV 170
Magdalena Kožená
Les Musiciens du Louvre, Marc Minkowski

This album is _so awesome_!


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> *George Frideric Handel*: Italian Cantatas
> _Delirio amoroso_, HWV 99
> _La Lucrezia_, HWV 145
> _Tra la fiamme_, HWV 170
> Magdalena Kožená
> Les Musiciens du Louvre, Marc Minkowski
> 
> This album is _so awesome_!


Yes it is. One of my favorite Handel discs.

Current listening:










*Georges Bizet*: L'Arlesienne Suites No.1 & No.2. Thomas Beecham, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Happy birthday to Bizet. I need to explore more of his music; I still haven't heard all of Carmen, so I'll probably start there.


----------



## Skakner

*Orff - Trionfo di Afrodite*

The third of Orff's Trionfi Trilogy. Rarely recorded and more rarely played.
Rythmic, percussive, addictive!!


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1984


----------



## Jacck

*Arnold Cooke - Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Major*
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Nicholas Braithwaite


----------



## Bourdon

*Luigi Nono*


----------



## Guest002

Multiple works on this, but I'm specifically listening to the Schönberg Chamber Symphony for 15 instruments, with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe conducted by Heinz Holliger. Glorious stuff (which, saying that of Schönberg, would probably make grown aunts faint!). It is harmonically adventurous, without sounding like 12-tone has been invented yet (which it hadn't). But apparently, _quartal harmony_ is a thing: who knew?! (I didn't )

It's a shame the Schönberg name strikes such fear (or something!) into people that (at least for me), investigating this stuff has been in the 'pending' tray for so long. It's a great piece: no fear should attach to listening to it!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Earlier: Rach PC 1 and Prokofiev PC 3 Janis/Kondrashin. First listen.
I really enjoyed the Rachmaninoff but the Prokofiev was not doing it for me. I'm not a fan of how far forward the piano was in the mix. Janis played wonderfully, but a lot of the interplay between piano and orchestra gets drowned out by the piano being so prominent in the mix.








Mahler 1: Fischer/BFO. First listen. This is really good!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas 11, 12, and Eroica Variations*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Caroline

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Sonatas 11, 12, and Eroica Variations*
> 
> View attachment 144936


Wonderful box set.


----------



## bakechad

Krommer Double Clarinet Concerto, Spohr Concertos Nos.2 & 4


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

The opening notes are like gunshots. I recall the words of Erik Satie at the premiere of the Rite of Spring: "Quelle precision."


----------



## Itullian

Really enjoying this cycle. It's live but you wouldn't know it until the brief applause at the end of each sonata.
This guy can play!!


----------



## Joe B

Raphael Terroni (piano) and the Bingham String Quartet performing piano Quintets by Frank Bridge and Cyril Scott:


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 17. Svetlanov. For Saturday Symphony. One of my favourite Miaskovsky works, especially like the second movement.










Mahler: Symphony No. 7. Abbado, Berlin. Excellent account, recommended.










Brahms: Violin Concerto, Double Concerto. Julia Fischer/Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra/Daniel Muller-Schott. One of my very favourite recordings of both pieces. Recommended.










Brahms: String Quintets. WDR Symphony Orchestra Cologne Chamber Players. Outstanding ensemble playing and recommended.










Beethoven; Symphonies No. 1, 3 , 4, 5. Carl Schuricht: Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire. These are all lively brisk excellent performances, only marred by a distant sound and occasional muffs from the orchestra. But well worth hearing.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 4 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Kyrill Kondrashin*

A live radio recording of the first performance of the Symphony in Germany (1963), or so the blurb says.
This is a riveting, at times hair raising, performance - one that I regard as my favourite of this Symphony.










Looking at the second hand price on offer on Amazon I won't be encouraging anyone to rush out and buy it on my recommendation 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Shostakovi...ch+4+kondrashin&qid=1603657379&s=music&sr=1-5


----------



## Guest




----------



## JEdwards

Brahms, Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 77. Hilary Hahn, Sir Neville Marriner, ASMF. Thoroughly enjoyable. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

An excellent recording.


----------



## Merl

Not played the first SQ for a few months. Time to remedy that.


----------



## senza sordino

Rachmaninov Piano Trios 1 and 2, Vocalise, Dream. Wonderful music.









Prokofiev Violin Sonatas 1 and 2, Five Melodies. A fantastic disk









Prokofiev and Shostakovich Violin Concerti no 1









Prokofiev Symphonies 1 and 2, Sinfonietta in A, Autumnal Sketch









Prokofiev Symphonies 5 and 4 (1930 version, the initial version)


----------



## HerbertNorman

I like this recording, one of the best... I prefer it to the Janssons recording in the box I have. Great to be able to compare though


----------



## Rambler

Claudio Abbado conducting Schubert 'Unfinished' Symphony, Beethoven Symphony No. 2 & Wagner Siegfried Idyll on audite


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos (violin) and Peter Nagy (piano):









*William Kroll* - Banjo Fiddle	
*Antonio Bazzini* - La Ronde Des Lutins	
*Fritz Kreisler* - Liebesleid	
*Fritz Kreisler *- Tambourin Chinois	
*Peter Tchaikovsky* - Melody	
*Franz Schubert* - LAbeille	
*Nicolo Paganini *- Le Streghe	
*Claude Debussy* - La Fille Aux Cheveux De Lin	
*Fritz Kreisler* - Caprice Viennois	
*Henri Wieniawski* - Polonaise Brilliante	
*Fritz Kreisler* - Liebesfreud	
*Max Ernst* - Fantasy Variations On A Theme From Rossinis Otello


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144945


*George Frideric Handel*

Samson

Dunedin Consort
John Butt, director

2019


----------



## Bkeske

German pressing, 1981


----------



## HenryPenfold

Jacck said:


> *Arnold Cooke - Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Major*
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Nicholas Braithwaite
> 
> View attachment 144932


Coincidentally, I took this CD down from my overflow room (loft) this morning. Haven't spun it for about three years, it's on tomorrow's playlist - thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1967

Really nice.


----------



## cougarjuno

Raff - Symphonies 4 and 11. Wonderful Romantic-era symphonies by this exceptional, and often neglected, composer.


----------



## Knorf

*Alfred Schnittke*: Symphony No. 3
Stockholm Radio Symphony Orchestra, Eri Klas

I struggle with whether I like this symphony or not.


----------



## Granate

*Mozart live by Sándor Végh*


















Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies KV 19a, KV 81, KV 183 (No.25), 
KV 338 (No.34), KV 504 (No.38), KV 543 (No.39), KV 551 (No.41)
Camerata Academica des Mozarteums Salzburg, Sándor Végh
Live recordings from Salzburg 1987-1996, Orfeo (2000 Issue)










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies KV 543, KV 550 (Nos. 39 & 40)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Sándor Végh
Live recordings from Salzburg 1992, Belvedere (2010 Issue)


















Mozart Matinées 1988-1993
Camerata Academica des Mozarteums Salzburg, Sándor Végh
Live recordings from Salzburg, Orfeo (2007 Issue)

It's too late for me to say a lot about these recordings. Dry sound, especially in the late symphonies, which could hamper the experience from live recordings but, next to Karajan cacophonies, they seem clear and direct. The Prague and Jupiter felt a bit too slow for me on this first listen. Certainly all are worth the purchase, but I'm delighted with this Matinée set, in better SQ and featuring several different works like Piano concertos and serenades. The Salzburg concert with the Wiener Philharmoniker was very enjoyable too, perfect to complete the set of late Mozart symphonies by Sándor Végh.

Highlights: KV 183, KV 247, KV 413, KV 543 (both performances)


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


















Sabine's voice is amazing. An excellent disc.


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1966


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 7 in E Major
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt

Magnifique! I adore this performance.


----------



## Joe B

I listened to Eriks Esenvalds's "St Luke Passion" this morning. I'll end the day with Sir James MacMillan's "St Luke Passion":


----------



## WVdave

Brahms; Concerto No. 2 
Artur Rubinstein - Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LM-1728, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1952.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Just heard Bohm's version of Strauss' Also Sprach Zarathustra. The intro is electric.


----------



## Bkeske

Angel, 1980's reissue, original 1963


----------



## Ulfilas

For me, nobody else makes as much sense of the finale (except perhaps Walter in 1962). The virtuosity of the Chicago players is stunning.


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Berliner Philharmoniker|Simon Rattle


----------



## 13hm13

JOHN BARBIROLLI: VAUGHAN WILLIAMS - SYMPHONY NO.5 & BAX - TINTAGEL
EMI CDM5651102

01. Arnold Bax - Tintagel. Tone Poem* [15'02]
02. - 05. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5 in D major [38'32]

London Symphony Orchestra* and Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by John Barbirolli


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos No 3 and 4

Daniel Barenboim (piano)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer


----------



## danj




----------



## Rogerx

Trains of Thought

Poulenc Trio: Irina Kaplan Lande (piano), Liang Wang (oboe), Bryan Young (bassoon)

Cuong: Trains of Thought
Françaix: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano
Poulenc: Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon
Rossini: Semiramide
Shostakovich: A Spin Through Moscow (from the operetta Moscow, Cheryomushki)
Shostakovich: Moscow-Cheryomushki, Op. 105
Shostakovich: Romance (from The Gadfly)
Shostakovich: The Gadfly - Concert Suite, Op. 97a


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> Trains of Thought
> 
> Poulenc Trio: Irina Kaplan Lande (piano), Liang Wang (oboe), Bryan Young (bassoon)
> 
> Cuong: Trains of Thought
> Françaix: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano
> Poulenc: Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon
> Rossini: Semiramide
> Shostakovich: A Spin Through Moscow (from the operetta Moscow, Cheryomushki)
> Shostakovich: Moscow-Cheryomushki, Op. 105
> Shostakovich: Romance (from The Gadfly)
> Shostakovich: The Gadfly - Concert Suite, Op. 97a


So those orchestral pieces are arranged here for a trio?


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> So those orchestral pieces are arranged here for a trio?


You've got it in one, and one you go to the next round.


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> You've got it in one, and one you go to the next round.


Wow! I just listened to the Gadfly Romance. That was interesting.


----------



## Rogerx

Striggio: Mass in 40 Parts (Missa Ecco si Beato Giorno)

1CD+1DVD

I Fagiolini, Robert Hollingworth

Galilei, V: Contrapunto Secondo di BM
Gregorian Chant: Spem in alium
Striggio: Altr'io che queste spighe
Striggio: Caro dolce ben mio
Striggio: D'ogni gratia et d'amor
Striggio: Ecce beatam lucem
Striggio: Fuggi, spene mia
Striggio: Mass in 40 Parts (Missa Ecco si Beato Giorno)
Striggio: Misero ohime
Striggio: O de la bella Etruria
Striggio: O giovenil ardire
Tallis: Spem in alium for eight five-part choirs '40-part Motet'


----------



## Rogerx

*Domenico Scarlatti (Napels, 26 October 1685 - Madrid, 23 July 1757)*



Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)

disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

*Rosanna Carteri (14 December 1930 - 25 October 2020)*



Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore

Rosanna Carteri (Adina), Luigi Alva (Nemorino), Giuseppe Taddei (Dulcamara), Rolando Panerai (Belcore), Angela Vercelli (Giannetta), Coro del Teatro alla Scala (chorus)

Orchestra Del Teatro Alla Scala, Tullio Serafin


----------



## HerbertNorman

cougarjuno said:


> Raff - Symphonies 4 and 11. Wonderful Romantic-era symphonies by this exceptional, and often neglected, composer.


I'm interested , don't know his work thks


----------



## Skakner

*Bach - French Suites*
Andras Schiff


----------



## Malx

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 6 - Philharmonia, Sir Charles Mackerras.*

For a while I regarded a lot of Mackerras's recordings as worthy but nothing special - maybe I was less than generous in my appraisal. With a bit more time on my hands I have been listening to quite a few of his recordings that have had positive comments on the forum and elsewhere, the result is I am beginning to change my opinion.

The first movement of this live recording is first rate.


----------



## SanAntone

Brahms - Music for cello, the sonatas and other works.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: Le Marteau sans maître. Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain, w/ Hilary Summers


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Dissonances

Quatuor Ebène

Mozart: Divertimento in F major, K138
Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, K421
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'


----------



## Malx

This morning again discs from my collection not played for a very long time.

*Mozart, Violin Concerto No 3 K216 - David Oistrakh, Philharmonia Orchestra, Andre Cluytens.*

*Beethoven, Symphony No 3 'Eroica' - Vienna PO, Claudio Abbado.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Kaffee Kantata BWV211
Bauern Kantata BWV212


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bach - The Art of Fugue - Evgeni Koroliov (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_Frenchmen born in 1870_

*Vierne - Organ Symphony #6 (Mathieu/Naxos)
Tournemire - Symphony #8 (de Almeida/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi & Piazzólla: Seasons

Daniel Rowland (violin)

Stellenbosch University Camerata

Piazzólla: Cuarto Estaciones Porteñas
Piazzólla: Invierno Porteño
Piazzólla: Otoño Porteña
Piazzólla: Primavera Porteña
Piazzólla: Verano Porteño
Piazzólla: Las cuatro Estaciones
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Autumn, RV293
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Spring, RV269
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Summer, RV315
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Winter, RV297


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*


----------



## Guest002

Leonard Slatkin conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus in some of Lenny Bernstein's better choral works. I don't really like Symphony No. 3 much, but the Missa brevis was surprisingly good and the Chichester Psalms are always lovely to hear.


----------



## mikeh375

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 144967
> 
> 
> Leonard Slatkin conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus in some of Lenny Bernstein's better choral works. I don't really like Symphony No. 3 much, but the Missa brevis was surprisingly good and the Chichester Psalms are always lovely to hear.


^^^ I sang in the Chichester Psalms a long time ago with our college choir in Liverpool. Funnily enough on the same programme was this below, St Nicolas, which I was just about to post about as I listened to it this AM...I'm guessing you might know this too AB. What a beautifully conceived work this is...


----------



## Guest002

mikeh375 said:


> ^^^ I sang in the Chichester Psalms a long time ago with our college choir in Liverpool. Funnily enough on the same programme was this below, St Nicolas, which I was just about to post about as I listened to it this AM...I'm guessing you might know this too AB. What a beautifully conceived work this is...
> 
> View attachment 144968


The pickled boys bit is my favourite, but yes: the entire thing is right up there with such wonders as _Ceremony of Carols_ and _Noye's Fludde_, to name just a couple of his works for children's voices.


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part ten of ten for early afternoon.

_Fantasy_ for solo cello op.130 (1987):










_Four Irish Dances_ for orchestra op.126 (1986):
_Four Welsh Dances_ for orchestra op.138 (1988):










_Robert Kett_ - overture for orchestra op.141 (1988):










Piano sonata WoO, arr. by David Ellis as Concerto for saxophone and orchestra WoO (orig. 1942 - arr. 1994):
_Sonatina_ for flute and piano op.19, arr. by David Ellis as _Concertino_ for flute and string orchestra op.19a (orig. 1948 - arr. 2000):
Cello Concerto [_Shakespearean_] op.136, ed. by David Ellis (orig. 1988 - ed. 2000):
_Fantasy_ for recorder and string quartet op.140, ed. by David Ellis (orig. 1990 - ed. 2001):


----------



## mikeh375

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> The pickled boys bit is my favourite, but yes: the entire thing is right up there with such wonders as _Ceremony of Carols_ and _Noye's Fludde_, to name just a couple of his works for children's voices.


I remember being floored by the gorgeous harmony of 'His piety and Marvellous Works' when we first sang it. The parts collided beautifully and created lovely harmony and as we'd expect from a master, they where easy to sing too. As much as I love the Chichester Psalms, I think the Britten is altogether a much more profound and moving work with an unerring simplicity in the music that transcends ones emotions effortlessly.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 144969


*Joseph Haydn*

"Russian Quartets"

Quartet No. 29 in G major, op. 33, no. 5 "How do you do?"
Quartet No. 30 in E flat major, op. 33, no. 2 "The Joke"
Quartet No. 31 in B minor, op. 33, no. 1

Kodály Quartet

1994


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Moments

Mario Häring (piano)
Kapustin: Eight Concert Études Op. 40
Kapustin: Eight Concert Études Op. 40: No. 5 'Shuitka'
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 3 in A minor, Op. 28
Rachmaninov: Moments Musicaux, Op. 16


----------



## pmsummer

NUTMEG AND GINGER
_Spicy Ballads from Shakespeare's London_
*Anonymous, William Brade, William Byrd, Thomas Campion, John Dowland, Giles Farnaby, Valentin Haussmann, Traditional, William Wigthorpe*
Musicians of the Globe
Philip Pickett - director
_
Philips_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Rituel in memoriam Maderna_; _Figures-Doubles-Prisms_; _Notations I, VII, IV, III, & II_
Orchestre National de Lyon, David Robertson

Boulez is my of my heroes.


----------



## Guest002

I'm not a mad-keen afficionado of Debussy's, but I enjoy his orchestral stuff sufficiently, from time to time and in modest doses. This two-fer featuring Jean Martinon and the Orchestre National de l'O.R.T.F. is a good, enjoyable listen.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Missa Solemnis - Charlotte Margiono, Catherine Robbin, William Kendall, Alastair Miles, Monteverdi Choir, Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, John Eliot Gardiner.*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90/ Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'


----------



## Flamme

Hannah Peel with an adventurous, immersive soundtrack for late-night listening.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000nmrq


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA L'HOMME ARMÉ
SUPREMUM EST MORTALIBUS BONUM
*Guillaume Dufay*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Répons_
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

What extraordinary music!


----------



## Skakner

*Shostakovich- Symphony 4*
Amazing work, outstanding performance...


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Jo Vincent (soprano), Kathleen Ferrier (contralto), Concertgebouw Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*
One of three recordings I have of this Symphony under Klemperer all of which are first class, this live performance recorded at the Holland Festival 12th July 1951 in Amsterdam is the one I play least but only because the sound quality suffers in comparison with the other two. It is still well worth a listen.

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 60 & 70 - CBSO, Rattle.*
I've always liked Rattle's Haydn Symphony recordings, nice to hear them again.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded at Abbey Road, 1973


----------



## Bourdon

*Claude Vivier*

Prologue pour un Marco Polo
Bouchara
Zipangu
Lonely Child

Schönberg Ensemble
Asko Ensemble
Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## elgar's ghost

For what I think is the first time this year I'm digging out what music I have of our illustrious local boy. Part one for this evening.

_The Black Knight_ was EE's first substantial work in terms of length and ambition. It is a realisation of Ludwig Uhland's grim poem about a sinister interloper who turns a joyous jousting tournament into a devilish nightmare. _The Black Knight_ is usually deemed a cantata but Elgar himself was adamant that is was a symphony, as it has a four-part symphonic structure and the emphasis is far more on the orchestral than the choral.

_Three Motets_ for mixed choir and organ op.2 (1887):
_Introduction_ and _Andante_ from _Vesper Voluntaries_ for organ op.14 (1890):










_Salut d'Amour_ for violin and piano op.12, arr. for string orchestra (orig. 1888 - arr. 1889):
_Serenade_ for string orchestra op.20, revision of three earlier pieces for strings (orig. 1888 - rev. 1892):










_Spanish Serenade_ - part-song for mixed choir, two violins and piano op.23, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Henry Longfellow] (orig. 1892 - arr. 1893):
_The Black Knight_ - symphony-cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.25 [Text: from _ballad Der schwarze Ritter_ by Ludwig Uhland, tr. Henry Longfellow] (1889-93 - rev. 1898):










_The Light of Life_ [_Lux Christi_] - oratorio for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op. 29 [Text: Rev. Edward Capel-Cure, after biblical sources] (1896):


----------



## starthrower

Bartok / Rock fusion


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS AND DANCES FROM THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
*Camerata Iberia*
_
M-A Recordings _


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> For what I think is the first time this year I'm digging out what music I have of our illustrious local boy. Part one for this evening.
> 
> _The Black Knight_ was EE's first substantial work in terms of length and ambition. It is a realisation of Ludwig Uhland's grim poem about a sinister interloper who turns a joyous jousting tournament into a devilish nightmare. _The Black Knight_ is usually deemed a cantata but Elgar himself was adamant that is was a symphony, as it has a four-part symphonic structure and the emphasis is far more on the orchestral than the choral.
> 
> _Three Motets_ for mixed choir and organ op.2 (1887):
> _Introduction_ and _Andante_ from _Vesper Voluntaries_ for organ op.14 (1890):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Salut d'Amour_ for violin and piano op.12, arr. for string orchestra (orig. 1888 - arr. 1889):
> _Serenade_ for string orchestra op.20, revision of three earlier pieces for strings (orig. 1888 - rev. 1892):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Spanish Serenade_ - part-song for mixed choir, two violins and piano op.23, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Henry Longfellow] (orig. 1892 - arr. 1893):
> _The Black Knight_ - symphony-cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.25 [Text: from _ballad Der schwarze Ritter_ by Ludwig Uhland, tr. Henry Longfellow] (1889-93 - rev. 1898):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Light of Life_ [_Lux Christi_] - oratorio for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op. 29 [Text: Rev. Edward Capel-Cure, after biblical sources] (1896):


I'm ambivalent towards Elgar's music. I adore the P&C Marches, Violin & cello concertos, Enigma, Intro & allegro and a few others. Not sure about the rest. Back in the day, I think I only listened to Gerontius because I couldn't afford a Parsifal set!

I did enjoy a Prom of Gerontius in the early 2000s. They used to kick the season off with a choral work (the previous year I attended Tippett's Child Of Our Time).

Coincidently, I brought The Apostles down from the loft yesterday (I couldn't find The Kingdom). I'll give it a go again.

Last month I bought Mark Elder's Symphonies 1 & 2 to try to help me break into the symphonies (they do nothing for me at all). Sinopoli and the Philaharmonia nearly did it a few years ago, but not quite .....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Skakner said:


> *Shostakovich- Symphony 4*
> Amazing work, outstanding performance...


One of the finest performances of DSCH's best symphony, IMVHO.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1-2


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Arthur Bliss* - A Colour Symphony, Cello Concerto & Adam Zero.

Glorious, glorious music!!!!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

The most satisfying Sibelius 6th I've ever heard. Eterna stereo lp.


----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> I'm ambivalent towards Elgar's music. I adore the P&C Marches, Violin & cello concertos, Enigma, Intro & allegro and a few others. Not sure about the rest. Back in the day, I think I only listened to Gerontius because I couldn't afford a Parsifal set!
> 
> I did enjoy a Prom of Gerontius in the early 2000s. They used to kick the season off with a choral work (the previous year I attended Tippett's Child Of Our Time).
> 
> Coincidently, I brought The Apostles down from the loft yesterday (I couldn't find The Kingdom). I'll give it a go again.
> 
> Last month I bought Mark Elder's Symphonies 1 & 2 to try to help me break into the symphonies (they do nothing for me at all). Sinopoli and the Philaharmonia nearly did it a few years ago, but not quite .....


Although I'm more favourably disposed towards him now than I used to be, Elgar still isn't my favourite British composer by a long chalk (despite my TC name), as can be assumed by the time it's taken for me to listen to him again. Some works leave me wanting more and some have the opposite effect, but on this occasion I'm going to go through everything anyway just in the hope that other things yield up some pleasant surprises.


----------



## Caroline

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Serenade in C Major, Op. 48
Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra
Recorded 20 September 2020, Concertgebouw, Netherlands


----------



## Guest

I downloaded this as a 24/96 FLAC file and listened to it today. What a tremendous performance and recording.


----------



## Caroline

Beethoven Bagatelles, Op. 126 
Wilhelm Kempff (1964)









Authentic recording.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> I'm ambivalent towards Elgar's music. I adore the P&C Marches, Violin & cello concertos, Enigma, Intro & allegro and a few others.


So...

If I'm following you accurately, you consider your interest in Elgar merely ambivalent, when it includes merely adoring essentially all of that composer's most famous and frequently performed compositions.

For you, this is ambivalence?

:tiphat:

I'd like to discuss sharing my music with you and recruiting you to become one of my fans.



(For the record, I think Elgar is awesome and his music is definitely among my favorite.)


----------



## Eramire156

Yesterday's listening...

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Late String Quartets 









Amadeus Quartet *

I wasn't ready to leave Beethoven's sound world, after listening to Quatuor Ébène Beethoven cycle.

Today

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no.7









Herbert Blomstedt
Wiener Philharmoniker*


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute, and now finishing at home before dinner - Beverly Somach and Harriet Salerno performing violin sonatas:










Performance and recording are both first rate.


----------



## Joe B

Having a few more minutes before dinner, I'll squeeze in this - Michael Kibblewhite leading The London Philharmonic with the Hertfordshire Chorus in Sir Arthur Bliss's "Prayer of St Francis of Assisi":


----------



## starthrower

Concluding my Shosty fest for the day. I've always found the first symphony highly enjoyable. On the other hand the concerto is a bit long winded for my taste. And the recurring motif is not the best Shostakovich ever invented.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> So...
> 
> If I'm following you accurately, you consider your interest in Elgar merely ambivalent, when it includes merely adoring essentially all of that composer's most famous and frequently performed compositions.
> 
> For you, this is ambivalence?
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> I'd like to discuss sharing my music with you and recruiting you to become one of my fans.
> 
> 
> 
> (For the record, I think Elgar is awesome and his music is definitely among my favorite.)


ambivalent overall. thinking generally.

when i dive into a specific work,i can be enthused. but generally i can take it or leave it .....

On reflection, I think I'm ambivalent to the whole Elgar 'thang'. For me he comes way down the pecking order of British composers. But some of his music is very good and I respond to it positively .........


----------



## HenryPenfold

*DSCH* - StQt 4
Borodin Quartet. Chandos








[


----------



## eljr

Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen, Sinfonietta

Lucy Crowe (Vixen), Gerald Finley (Forester), Sophia Burgos (Fox), Jan Martiník (Badger/Parson), Peter Hoare (Mosquito/Rooster/Schoolmaster), Hanno Müller-Brachmann (Harašta)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Sir Simon Rattle

Release Date: 4th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: LSO0850
Label: LSO Live
Length: 1 hour 59 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
4th September 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## HenryPenfold

With the DSCH string quartets, does any other quartet approach the Borodin, Pacifica or Fitzwilliam quartets?


----------



## eljr

Will Todd: Lights, Stories, Noise, Dreams, Love, Noodles

A Cappella Works

Bach Choir, David Hill

Release Date: 27th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: SIGCD591
Label: Signum
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## eljr

After Silence

Voces8

It's the breadth - not just of repertoire but of sound, technique and approach - that makes it so arrestingly excellent… The musicianship here is dazzling, and nowhere more so than in Britten's... - Gramophone Magazine, October 2020 More…
Release Date: 24th Jul 2020
Catalogue No: VCM129A
Label: VOCES8 Records
Length: 2 hours 7 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2020
Editor's Choice

I listened to this 2 CD set completely through twice the last couple days.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Complete String Quartets, Vol. 1

Dover Quartet

Release Date: 11th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: CDR90000198
Label: Cedille
Length: 2 hours 34 minutes


----------



## Guest002

I've known the Matthew Best _Chichester Psalms_ for so long, it's not funny. But these Marin Alsop versions with the Bournemouth Symphony Chorus and Orchestra are glorious re-soundings. I like them very much. So much more orchestral detail! Not sure it's all justified (I don't have a score), but love the textural outcomes.


----------



## eljr

German Baroque: From Hammerschmidt to Telemann

Hesperion XX, Jordi Savall, Concentus Musicus Vienna, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Release Date: 11th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: ALC1420
Label: Alto


----------



## eljr

Ave Maria: Marian Hymns

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 96137
Label: Brilliant Classics

Listened to several CD's from this set again... this about catches me up from the last few days


----------



## pmsummer

THE GROUND BENEATH OUR FEET
_A Celebration of the Concerto Grosso_
*Steve Reich - J.S. Bach - Igor Stravinsky - Colin Jacobsen/Siamak Aghaei - The Knights*
The Knights - orchestral collective
_
Warner Classics_


----------



## Caroline

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791) 
The complete Violin Concertos 1-7, Rondos & Adagio
Violin: Josef Suk
Prague Chamber Orchestra / Libor Hlaváček
Recorded in 1972-73

Listening to the first three of these concertos, which I haven't heard in a long time. Wonderful recording by Josef Suk.


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 11 "The Year 1905"
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Semyon Bychkov

This is a really intense, staggeringly committed performance, and superbly recorded.


----------



## eljr

Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen, Sinfonietta

Lucy Crowe (Vixen), Gerald Finley (Forester), Sophia Burgos (Fox), Jan Martiník (Badger/Parson), Peter Hoare (Mosquito/Rooster/Schoolmaster), Hanno Müller-Brachmann (Harašta)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Sir Simon Rattle

Release Date: 4th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: LSO0850
Label: LSO Live
Length: 1 hour 59 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
4th September 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2020
Editor's Choice

CD II


----------



## Joe B

Andre Previn leading the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra with Kathleen Battle (soprano) performing works by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:


----------



## Colin M

HenryPenfold said:


> With the DSCH string quartets, does any other quartet approach the Borodin, Pacifica or Fitzwilliam quartets?


 While I agree the Borodin interpretations are the gold standard for which all others are compared, I would put in a plug for Rubio Quartet who recorded their explorations in a church ingBelgium in 2002. The interior of the church adds another instrument. Listening to the third movement of no. 5 as I type.


----------



## Knorf

*Christopher Rouse*: Symphony No. 2
Houston Symphony, Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Chilham

Smetana: Ma Vlast

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Joe B

CD 1 of 2 - Leonidas Kavakos leading The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra from the bow in Ludwig van Beethoven's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## flamencosketches

*Krzysztof Penderecki*: St. Luke Passion. Antoni Wit, Warsaw National Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra

This is not always my bag, but my head is kind of in a dark place today, and it seems the music is starting to make more sense. I like the tiny, quiet, chromatic buzzing of instruments that Penderecki sometimes employs in his textures.

Rest in peace to the great composer. I still need to explore his music further. I meant to make some explorations into his music in the wake of his death earlier in the year, but it never happened.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in music by Duarte Lobo:


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Ravel - String Quartet in F Major*

Previously I'd only heard the 2nd movement and I thoroughly enjoyed the whole piece. The extended harmony and wide palette of colors and sonorities the French Impressionist guys do is really remarkable. Nothing else composed since then really captures that precise, unique feeling the French guys did in their impressionist style, at least from what I've heard.

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 5 *

I've been spending a lot of quality time with Bruckner 5 lately as it's a well regarded symphony by one of my favorite composers that I've somehow yet struggled to appreciate. I know I'm not alone in that regard, as there's a lot of other people on this forum who've talked about what a weird symphony Bruckner 5 is. I still think it's the hardest one to get into. With repeated listenings, I've come to appreciate how tightly thematically interconnected all the movements are and how they all cumulate in the giant, ultra complex fugal finale.

Despite the nickname "The Church of Faith" I find Bruckner 5 to be actually less exalted and spiritual than the others and more on the cold, cerebral side, with the exception for the spectacular, passionate Adagio. The scherzo is indeed bizarre, but I've come to like it for all its funny quirks. I'm still having a hard time getting into the finale, which is deemed to be the natural, logical conclusion of the all the movements. I don't hate it necessarily and like parts of it, but I watched that video analyzing it section by section (die hard Brucknerians know the one I'm talking about) and while that was fascinating to watch, the technical prowess of the finale still doesn't translate into a cohesive listening experience to me that compels me throughout. With time perhaps!


----------



## MusicSybarite

starthrower said:


> Concluding my Shosty fest for the day. I've always found the first symphony highly enjoyable. On the other hand the concerto is a bit long winded for my taste. *And the recurring motif is not the best Shostakovich ever invented.*


For me it is one of his best motifs. It's so catchy and unmistakably "Shostakovian". I love that Concerto. The 2nd one is unique too, but this resonates with me the most.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

MusicSybarite said:


> For me it is one of his best motifs. It's so catchy and unmistakably "Shostakovian". I love that Concerto. The 2nd one is unique too, but this resonates with me the most.


 Are y'all referring to the D-S-C-H Motif or something else in the Cello Concerto?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Earlier: Bruno, Mahler 1








Richter/Kleiber Dvorak PC








Currently: 
Ibragimova/Jurowski Shostakovich


----------



## MusicSybarite

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Are y'all referring to the D-S-C-H Motif or something else in the Cello Concerto?


Yes, that one, and overall all the tunes/motifs the work has and how they transform throughout. A quite memorable work in my view.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

MusicSybarite said:


> Yes, that one, and overall all the tunes/motifs the work has and how they transform throughout. A quite memorable work in my view.


Y'know, I've never actually listened to the 2nd one though I've been meaning to for the longest time. It hardly ever gets performed! I wonder why


----------



## KenOC

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Y'know, I've never actually listened to the 2nd one though I've been meaning to for the longest time. It hardly ever gets performed! I wonder why


Some consider DSCH's 2nd Cello Concerto as better than his first, which is plenty good already. The 2nd is more mysterious and shadowy and releases its secrets slower and more privately than the 1st.


----------



## MusicSybarite

A true monument in music. Quite an achievement for a human being. No doubt Brian had to feel so proud of this titanic creation. One does feel that sense of "gothic" along all the movements, but I think the movements 2, 4 and 6 express that sentiment the best. In Part II the massive choruses provide a dense and at once arresting canvas of sound. I love the parts for timpani, absolutely shattering, like a stampede, and how cool the magnificent use of xylophone sounded in the 3rd movement. Despite its length I didn't feel tired. The music gets its goal to absorbe you into that incredible voyage. My only complaint: the boring cover art. The only thing that doesn't do justice to the whole disc.


----------



## starthrower

KenOC said:


> Some consider DSCH's 2nd Cello Concerto as better than his first, which is plenty good already. The 2nd is more mysterious and shadowy and releases its secrets slower and more privately than the 1st.


Last time I listened to them back to back I preferred the 2nd. I'll have to do it again.


----------



## MusicSybarite

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Y'know, I've never actually listened to the 2nd one though I've been meaning to for the longest time. It hardly ever gets performed! I wonder why


You could like it, and as KenOC says, it's a much more introspective and intriguing work.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Just finished my weekly string quartet homework:
Quatuor Ebène Fauré: String quartet e-minor


----------



## Guest

No.13-15.


----------



## 13hm13

Méhul - The Complete Symphonies - Swierczewski


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with five classical music guitar favorites:

1. *Rodrigo*: _Concierto Madrigal for Two Guitars_ (Neville Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields w/Pepe & Angel Romero, guitars); _Concerto Andaluz for Four Guitars_ (Celidonio, Celin, Pepe & Angel Romero, guitars) Philips Digital Classics
2. *Castenuovo-Tedesco*: _Guitar Concerto #1_; *Rodrigo*: _Sones en la Giralda (Fantasia Sevillana)_; *Villa-Lobos*: _Guitar Concerto_ (Neville Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields w/Pepe Romero, guitar) Philips Digital Classics
3. *Bolling*: _Concerto for Classic Guitar and Jazz Piano_ (Angel Romero, guitar; George Shearing, piano; Ray Brown, bass; Shelley Manne, drums); *Albeniz*: _Leyenda_; *Granados*: _La Maja de Goya_; *Turina*: _Garrotin_; *Tarrega*: _Estudio Brilliante_; _Albeniz_: _Sevillanas_ (Angel Romero, guitar)
4. *Agustin Barrios*: _("The Great Paraguayan") Vals #1; Preludio en do menor; Cueca; Maxixa; La Catedral; Julia Florida; Vals #4; Una Limasna po el Amor de Dios; Mazurka Appasionata; Las Abejas; Medallion Antiguo; Choro de Saudade; Aire de Zamba; Aconquija; Preludio en sol menor; Sueno en la Florista; Villancieo de Navidad _(John Williams, guitar)
5. *Britten*: _Songs from the Chinese_; _Folk Song Arrangements_; _The Second Lute Song of East Essex_; *Walton*: _Anon in Love_; *Seiber*: _Four French Folk Songs_; *Fricker/Shakespeare*: _O Mistress Mine_ (Peter Pears, tenor/Julian Bream, guitar); *Britten*: _Nocturnal_ (Julian Bream, guitar)

We start with an assortment of the incredible Romero family and guitars everywhere! Instead of the usual and well-trodden _Concerto de Aranjuez_, we begin our program with two less well-known guitar concertos by the Spanish master, Joaquin Rodrigo, both vibrant and colorful, reminding me of the time my wife I honeymooned in Spain and prompting me to hope that we might return there someday with our teenage son and our grandson (if we ever see a world without COVID-19).

Next up, some old favorites that I first purchased on LP, with another Rodrigo piece thrown in for filler. The guitar concertos by Castelnuovo-Tedesco and Villa-Lobos are among the finest in the genre, double-packed with Latin exuberance from two guys who have two last names a piece.

Another favorite from my vinyl days follows with Claude Bolling's _Concerto for Classic Guitar and Jazz Piano_. While I started with classical music as a teenager, I became big into jazz during my college years and somewhat beyond until I topped out around age 30 when I declared my jazz collection complete. It's known that jazz and classical influence one another in many ways. A true melding of the two genres, though, is easier said than done and is likely to come out as mush unless your name is Claude Bolling who weds the classical guitar and jazz piano seamlessly. Though Bolling composed many other classical/jazz formations featuring the likes of Pinchas Zukerman, Yo-Yo Ma, and Jean-Pierre Rampal; none is as entertaining and comes as close to perfection as _Concerto for Classic Guitar and Jazz Piano_. As filler, Angel Romero takes us out with some solid Spanish miniatures.

The music of Agustin Barrios follows, the "Great Paraguayan" or so it says on the album cover. Played by John Williams (the _other_ John Williams, that is), these guitar gems make for a very pleasant and very listenable set, and from a composer that I know nothing about.

For a main event, Julian Bream joins forces with Peter Pears, the tenor and life-partner of Benjamin Britten. Together, Bream and Pears bring forth the wonderful songs and song arrangements of Britten, as well as Walton and a couple of other composers too. Do not be put off by Pears' somewhat piercing tone; its an acquired taste that comes to reveal it's rich flavor as one becomes more accustomed to it. Finally, Julian Bream closes it down with Britten's _Nocturnal_, a eighteen-minute guitar solo, tour-de-force, that celebrates the full technical and emotional range of the instrument.


----------



## Bkeske

Finally getting to turn on my system. This one has been wanting to be played the last couple days now. Angel 1985 remaster from 1961.


----------



## SanAntone

_Debussy, Fauré & Ravel: String Quartets_ - Fauré String Quartet in E Minor
Quatuor Ébène


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## Bkeske

In a ballet mood....Italian repress 1972. Karajan and Berlin.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach.: The Art of Fugue - Emerson String Quartet

Emerson String Quartet (string quartet), Lawrence Dutton (viola), Eugene Drucker (violin), David Finckel (cello), Philip Setzer (violin)


----------



## MusicSybarite

*String Quartet No. 12 American:*

A great and inventive work that receives an incredibly rather tepid performance coming from this splendid ensemble. Somehow I expected more fire.










*Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande-symphonie (arr. M. Constant)*

If this is a synthesis of the opera, I have to admit I am severely underwhelmed. There is too much quietness for my taste, and the music itself doesn't help either. Too prolix to be honest.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Mer, Iberia & Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Hannes Minnaar (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Müller-Schott plays Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Christoph Eschenbach

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Strauss, R: Romance for cello and piano in F Major, AV 75
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 33


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: String Sonatas

and works by Bellini, Donizetti and Cherubini

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Bax symphony no. 3. What a crime that it took me 50 years to find this music...


----------



## mikeh375

Just listening to Carter. My recently departed friend Levine Andrade plays on this....


----------



## flamencosketches

mikeh375 said:


> Just listening to Carter. My recently departed friend Levine Andrade plays on this....
> 
> View attachment 145002


Rest in peace to your friend. I'm sorry for your loss. I'm seeing now that he played viola on one of my favorite albums, Talk Talk's Laughing Stock. Rest in peace to the also recently departed Mark Hollis.

Anyway, I didn't know the Ardittis did Carter. They're a perfect fit for the music, of course. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Max Reger*: Variations & Fugue on a Theme of J. A. Hiller, op.100. Franz-Paul Decker, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra

This is a great recording of this massive, sprawling work.


----------



## eljr

The British Project - Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4839072
Label: DG
Length: 20 minutes


----------



## mikeh375

> ..Flamencosketches said...*Rest in peace to your friend. I'm sorry for your loss. I'm seeing now that he played viola on one of my favorite albums, Talk Talk's Laughing Stock.* Rest in peace to the also recently departed Mark Hollis.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't know the Ardittis did Carter. They're a perfect fit for the music, of course. I'll have to check it out.


....thanks flamencosketches. He was a great friend and even better musician, he was also a founder member of the Arditti. He is very much missed by me and the music community. A Menuhin prodigy, his session work as a player, fixer and conductor is legendary and he achieved pretty much everything possible in music. We worked together on and off for around 25 years.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

flamencosketches said:


> *Krzysztof Penderecki*: St. Luke Passion. Antoni Wit, Warsaw National Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra
> 
> This is not always my bag, but my head is kind of in a dark place today, and it seems the music is starting to make more sense. I like the tiny, quiet, chromatic buzzing of instruments that Penderecki sometimes employs in his textures.


Another fine recording from Antoni Wit. I grew up with the classic (first?) recording of the St Luke Passion on Phillips, conducted by Henryk Czyż. I borrowed the LPs on impulse from my record library, and was instantly captivated by this challenging but moving work. Apart from Britten's "War Requiem", it's possibly the greatest large-scale choral masterpiece of the latter half of the 20th Century, if not the century as a whole.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Henry Longfellow's massive 22-part poem, _The Saga of King Olaf_, was based on the Icelandic tales commemorating Olaf Tryggvason, a hyperactive Norwegian king who during his short reign gallivanted across Scandinavia and the British Isles marrying, raiding, fighting and spreading the Word of God.

Elgar, familiar with the subject since childhood, realised that setting the whole of the poem was out of the question, so nine key episodes were chosen, augmented with a prologue and epilogue. Elgar roped in his neighbour H.A. Acworth to customise parts of Longfellow's text so that it would scan better with the music. Incidentally, the life of Olaf Tryggvason was also the subject which ultimately defeated Edvard Grieg when he attempted to write an opera about it a few years before.

Overall I find the 90+ minutes of _Scenes from the Saga of King Olaf_ slightly too disjointed and overwrought to maintain more than sporadic interest, but the experience Elgar gained was priceless in order for him to attain the level of improvement which was evident in his next large-scale choral works, _Caractacus_ and (especially) _The Dream of Gerontius_.

_Scenes from The Saga of King Olaf_ - cantata for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.30 [Text: Henry Longfellow, partially rewritten by Harry Arbuthnot Acworth] (1896):










_Imperial March_ for orchestra op.32 (1896-97):










_The Banner of St. George_ - ballad for mixed choir and orchestra op.33 [Text: Shapcott Wensley a.k.a. Henry Shapcott Bunce] (1897):
_Te Deum_ and _Benedictus_ - version for mixed choir and orchestra op.34 (1897):


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mahler 1 - Fischer and now Beethoven SW #2 - Takacs


----------



## flamencosketches

*Krzysztof Penderecki*: St. Luke Passion, Part II. Antoni Wit, Warsaw National Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra

Wrapping it up today. This really is a beautiful work.


----------



## Skakner

*Shostakovich - Symphony No.7 "Leningrad"*


----------



## Rogerx

*Niccolò Paganini (27 October 1782 - 27 May 1840)*

> 

Paganini: Caprices for solo violin, Op. 1 Nos. 1-24

Augustin Hadelich (violin)


----------



## Jacck

flamencosketches said:


> *Krzysztof Penderecki*: St. Luke Passion, Part II. Antoni Wit, Warsaw National Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra
> Wrapping it up today. This really is a beautiful work.


it would be a good soundtrack for the Omen horror franchise
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075005/


----------



## eljr

Weinberg: Chamber Music

Robert Kowalski (violin), Katarzyna Wasiak (piano)

Noga Quartet

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: A105
Label: Anagram Records
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## flamencosketches

Finished. Now:










*Havergal Brian*: Symphony No.1, the "Gothic". Ondrej Lenárd, CSR Symphony (Bratislava), Slovak Philharmonic

By no means am I listening to the whole thing now; merely dipping my toes in the water. But I like what I'm hearing!


----------



## Guest002

Love me some Shostakovich! Andrey Gugnin playing his two piano sonatas and 24 preludes.


----------



## eljr

Serenity

Megan Page Gallagher (vocals), Jonathan Palmer Lakeland (piano), Emily Shusdock (vocals), Corey Everly (piano), Ryan John (vocals), Kathryn Trave (vocals), Matthew Henry (vocals)

The Same Stream Choir, James Jordan

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: GIACD-1078
Label: GIA ChoralWorks
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Caroline

mikeh375 said:


> Just listening to Carter. My recently departed friend Levine Andrade plays on this....
> 
> View attachment 145002


Very sorry about the loss of your friend.


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky-Korsakov: Overture and Suites from the Operas

Schottisch National orchestra Neeme Jarvi


----------



## mikeh375

Caroline said:


> Very sorry about the loss of your friend.


Thanks Caroline. I say recently, but it was 2 years ago so that's a bit misleading. However he's still in my thoughts.


----------



## Rogerx

Mirages

Opera Arias & Songs

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth


----------



## starthrower

No.2

My only recording of the 2nd cello concerto. Weird album cover but it goes with the gloomy weather here in New York. And once again I find this colorful and mysterious work more appealing than the better known first concerto.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145008


*Johannes Brahms*

Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel, op. 24
4 Ballades, op. 10

Nelly Akopian-Tamarina, piano

2017


----------



## Vasks

*J. Strauss, Jr. - Overture to "Blindekuh" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Brahms - Six Piano Pieces, Op. 118 (Lupu/London)
Rheinberger - Das Tal des Espingo (Athinaos/Signum)*


----------



## Rogerx

Ave Maria - Marian Hymns
Disc 8


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000nv75
From Emily Bronte's wild moors; the ghosts in stories by MR James & Benjamin Britten's opera Turn of the Screw, Schubert's lamenting song cycle Winterreise to film music for The Shining & The Wicker Man: Tim McInnerny & Ayesha Antoine are the readers in a Halloween episode.

A soundtrack is provided by a range of classical composers including Ligeti, Mozart, Beethoven, Purcell, and a harking back to the 1970s TV series Children of the Stones which was once called "the scariest programme ever made for children" and film soundtracks including Mica Levi's compositions for Under the Skin; Wendy Carlos & Rachel Elkind for The Shining and Paul Giovanni for The Wicker Man.

The readings include the thoughts of philosopher Mark Fisher from his book Ghosts of My Life; a ghost story from the BBC Domesday project, an evocation of mosquitos in the poem Horns by Ghanaian poet Kwame Dawes, The Terrors of the Night in the Elizabethan pamphlet written by Thomas Nashe and in Mary Karr's poem Field of Skulls which imagines fears which come "drinking gin after the I Love Lucy reruns have gone off".

Producer Luke Mulhall

READINGS:
Archive of Ghost Story from the BBC Domesday project read by Mabel Barber
James Hogg: The Mysterious Bride 
Mark Fisher: Ghosts of My Life 
Algernon Blackwood: The Haunted House 
Emily Bronte: Wuthering Heights 
MR James: Oh, whistle and I'll come to you
John Masefield: On the Downs 
Edward Thomas: Aspens
Claire Gradidge: I will haunt you in small change
Thomas Hardy: At Castle Boterel
Cynthia Huntington: Ghost
Thomas Nashe: The Terrors of the Night 
Kwame Dawes: Horns
John Clare: Written in Northampton County Asylum
John Donne: Nocturnal Upon St Lucy's Day
Mary Karr: Field of Skulls


----------



## ELbowe

Flamme said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000nv75
> From Emily Bronte's wild moors; the ghosts in stories by MR James & Benjamin Britten's opera Turn of the Screw, Schubert's lamenting song cycle Winterreise to film music for The Shining & The Wicker Man: Tim McInnerny & Ayesha Antoine are the readers in a Halloween episode.
> 
> A soundtrack is provided by a range of classical composers including Ligeti, Mozart, Beethoven, Purcell, and a harking back to the 1970s TV series Children of the Stones which was once called "the scariest programme ever made for children" and film soundtracks including Mica Levi's compositions for Under the Skin; Wendy Carlos & Rachel Elkind for The Shining and Paul Giovanni for The Wicker Man.
> 
> The readings include the thoughts of philosopher Mark Fisher from his book Ghosts of My Life; a ghost story from the BBC Domesday project, an evocation of mosquitos in the poem Horns by Ghanaian poet Kwame Dawes, The Terrors of the Night in the Elizabethan pamphlet written by Thomas Nashe and in Mary Karr's poem Field of Skulls which imagines fears which come "drinking gin after the I Love Lucy reruns have gone off".
> 
> Producer Luke Mulhall
> 
> READINGS:
> Archive of Ghost Story from the BBC Domesday project read by Mabel Barber
> James Hogg: The Mysterious Bride
> Mark Fisher: Ghosts of My Life
> Algernon Blackwood: The Haunted House
> Emily Bronte: Wuthering Heights
> MR James: Oh, whistle and I'll come to you
> John Masefield: On the Downs
> Edward Thomas: Aspens
> Claire Gradidge: I will haunt you in small change
> Thomas Hardy: At Castle Boterel
> Cynthia Huntington: Ghost
> Thomas Nashe: The Terrors of the Night
> Kwame Dawes: Horns
> John Clare: Written in Northampton County Asylum
> John Donne: Nocturnal Upon St Lucy's Day
> Mary Karr: Field of Skulls


*
Yes it is an excellent programme ...I was expecting The Listeners by Walter De La Mare one of my favourites!*


----------



## arapinho1

Borodin's 2nd symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

arapinho1 said:


> Borodin's 2nd symphony.


Who's conducting?


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60/ Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## danj

Based on a comment on a earlier thread about a lady saying this was beautiful after only hearing 10 seconds... I am giving this Symphony a spin for the 1st time...


----------



## starthrower

Nos.3 & 4


----------



## Jacck

*Volkmar Andreae: Symphony in C major, Op. 31 *
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Marc Andreae


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70 No. 1 "Ghost"
Henryk Szeryng, Wilhelm Kempff, Pierre Fournier


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145017


*Hector Berlioz*

Symphonie fantastique

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis, conductor

1974, reissued 2006


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

An excellent Damnation of Faust from Simon Rattle and the LSO:


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

How well Karajan understood this music!


----------



## Guest002

Some Elgar paths less trodden (for me, anyway). Charles Mackerras and the orchestra of the Welsh National Opera in recordings of The Starlight Express, The Wand of Youth and Dream Children.


----------



## Guest002

And to finish (ha!) the day:









The Tempera Quartet doing assorted Sibelius chamber music.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## MusicSybarite

*Symphony No. 5*

A glorious work.


----------



## Guest

Magnificent!


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - CD 2 of 2 - Leonidas Kavakos with members of The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and with Enrico Pace (piano):










*Septet for Violin, Viola, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Cello and Double Bass in E-flat major
6 Variations on Folk Songs
10 Variations on Folk Songs*

Currently - Finishing this disc from last night:

















*Missa Elisabeth Zachariae
Alma redemptoris mater*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Earlier...the queen of the violinistas - Sibelius








Now...Quatuor Ébène Faure and Ravel


----------



## Skakner

*Shostakovich - Symphony 8*
Classic...


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set of Vivaldi's various concerto works.
Really beautifully done.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Superb, and one of the clear highlights of a great Bruckner cycle.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Is there any more ultra-romantic and decidedly passionate symphony than this one? I'm astounded by this impressive and voluptuous performance. Rozhdestvensky emphasizes all of the unabashed lyricism this work can provide. That Adagio gets me everytime, so inspired and inspiring.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Schoenberg*: Erwartung, op.17. Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra w/ Janis Martin, soprano

This work is an increasingly frequent companion. I initially found it impenetrable, but I'm coming around. Very dark but totally brilliant music.


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":









and Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":









These two pieces were performed together at Lincoln Center last November by Harry Christophers, The Sixteen, and Britten Sinfonia. It was the premiere performance of the "Stabat Mater" in the U.S., and Sir James MacMillan was in attendance.
I was fortunate enough to be sitting in the front row between Harry Christophers and Thomas Gould. I now like to listen to these back to back as they were performed that night.
TC's @eljr was also in attendance for the concert that night. I believe he enjoyed it every bit as much as I did.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _The Song of the Nightingale_
London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati

Possibly my favorite performance of this somewhat neglected masterpiece. Just terrific!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145035


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet No. 2 in A major, op. 26
Piano Quarter No. 3 in C minor, op. 60
Three Intermezzi for solo piano, op. 117

Marc-André Hamelin, piano
Leopold String Trio

2006


----------



## Joachim Raff

Smyth: The Prison

Sarah Brailey (soprano), Dashon Burton (bass-baritone)
Experiential Chorus, Experiential Orchestra
James Blachly


----------



## Guest

I really like the Rouse--so visceral!


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Firebird_
London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati

Then proceeded on to this justly famous recording of _Firebird_.


----------



## Caroline

mikeh375 said:


> Thanks Caroline. I say recently, but it was 2 years ago so that's a bit misleading. However he's still in my thoughts.


Two years is not that long ago.


----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "Moorland Elegies":


----------



## Caroline

Op. 132


----------



## Joachim Raff

Klengel: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 4

Christoph Richter, Xenia Jankovic (cello)

Radio-Philharmonie-Hannover des NDR, Bjarte Engeset


----------



## Joachim Raff

George Lloyd: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7 'Proserpine'
BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra

" Was there any other symphonist in the 20th Century?"


----------



## Ulfilas

Sibelius: En Saga, Op. 9


----------



## 13hm13

Handel - Fire & Water (Music for the Royal Fireworks & Water Music) - Nicholas McGegan


----------



## MusicSybarite

Three masterpieces on a disc. I count Janáček among the most original and distinctive composers ever, and those features shine in all its splendour in the String Quartet No. 2 in a way that is seriously jaw-dropping, there is a merciless inventiveness and a range of emotions that leave me speechless and in thorough awe. A work of supreme creativity. This gentleman was a genius.










*Szymanowski: Stabat Mater*

A very spiritual setting of the Catholic hymn. Szymanowski was a terrific orchestrator and composer for human voices, and both features are worked magnificently in this sublime piece.


----------



## Bkeske

Second spin for this one. Gave it another thorough cleaning. Seemed to help a bit, unfortunately not delicately cared for prior. London 1976


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 145039
> 
> 
> George Lloyd: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7 'Proserpine'
> BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra
> 
> " Was there any other symphonist in the 20th Century?"


He was one of many!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Canon & Gigue

Wolfgang Schulz (flute), Dale Clevenger (horn)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, János Rolla

Albinoni: Adagio for Strings and Organ in G minor
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV1067: Badinerie
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Boccherini: Minuet in A major from String Quintet Op. 11 No. 5, G275
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Handel: Largo from Xerxes (instrumental arrangement)
Handel: Ombra mai fu (from Serse)
Haydn, M: Horn Concerto (Concertino) in D major, MH 134, P. 134
Haydn: Divertimento in C major, Hob. II:11
Pachelbel: Canon & Gigue


----------



## Rogerx

Goldmark & Walter: Violin Sonatas

Philippe Graffin (violin), Pascal Devoyon (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Aleksandar Madžar (piano) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alexander Vedernikov

Rachmaninov: Morceaux de Fantaisie, Op. 3
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Rachmaninov: Pieces (2) in A major for piano 6 hands - Waltz & Romance
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part three, begun yesterday evening but spilling over into this morning.

_Caractacus_ was probably the closest Elgar got to writing an opera, albeit one for the mind's eye. There is some genuinely enjoyable music and a bit of decent drama running through it but the ending, in which Emperor Claudius suddenly shows mercy after the vanquished but proud Celtic chieftain gets the baying crowd onside with an eloquent address, is something of a damp squib.

_Te Deum_ and _Benedictus_ - version for mixed choir and organ op.34 (1897):
Organ Sonata no.1 in G op.28 (1898):










_Caractacus_ - cantata in six scenes for soprano, tenor, baritone, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.35 [Text: Harry Arbuthnot Acworth] (1897-98):










_Sea Pictures_ - cycle of five songs for contralto or mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.37 [Texts: Roden Noel/Caroline Alice Elgar/Elizabeth Barrett Browning/Richard Garnett/Adam Lindsay Gordon] (1897-99):


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4 and 11

Oliver Schnyder (piano)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Andrew Watkinson


----------



## Rogerx

Corelli: Concerti grossi, Op. 6

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Skakner




----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Italian cantatas

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Léa Desandre (mezzo)

Le Concert d'Astrée, Emmanuelle Haïm (harpsichord, organ and conductor)

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2018
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
December 2018
Recording of the Month
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
February 2019
Choral & Song Choice
Finalist - Vocal
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2020
Finalist - Vocal


----------



## eljr

A New England Requiem: Sacred Choral Music by Scott Perkins

Tom Mueller (organ), Jasmine Gish (soprano), Joe Twist (tenor), Luc Kleiner (baritone)

DaCapo Chamber Choir, Da Capo Chamber Players, Brett Alan Judson

Release Date: 8th May 2020
Catalogue No: G-49322
Label: Gothic
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Not my usual fare, but I've been meaning to clear out my Schubert for a long time, on the grounds that I've got so much of it, I barely listen to any of it. Not sure if that's an affliction which affects others -but I find too much choice can, at time, be an inhibitor to choosing anything at all

Anyway: multiple Schubert symphony cycles or part-cycles got trashed this morning (Bye-bye Karajan, Muti, Goodman, Beecham, Kleiber, Abbado, Solti and others too numerous to mention).

Now I have just Brüggen, Nott and Wand cycles. Giving the Brüggen a listen at the moment: very much enjoying his first and second symphonies, though i fear they still all sound pretty similar to me at the moment


----------



## Rogerx

*Howard Harold Hanson (October 28, 1896 - February 26, 1981)*



Hanson conducts Hanson

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Eastman Rochester School Of Music Chorus, Howard Hanson

Song of Democracy
Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 21 'Nordic'
Symphony No. 2, Op. 30 'Romantic'


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Earlier: Kleiber's Schubert - first listen








Currently:


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Symphony #6 ("Pastoral") - Szell/Cleveland Orchestra

Sibelius - Tapiola - Karajan/BPO 

Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit - Thibaudet


----------



## Vasks

*Steven Gerber - Triple Overture (Bekova Sisters/Chandos)
John Adams - El Dorado (Negano/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto/ Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1/ Salut d'amour, Op. 12/Sospiri, Op. 70
Nicola Benedetti (violin), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas*

I was looking for my Schiff recordings and couldn't find them, so I defaulted to the one I could find. Actually, this is better than I remember. Engel plays with a light touch (I guess what Charles Ives would call lady-fingered Mozart) and keeps these pieces in a sense of improvisation over mannerism.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145057


*George Frideric Handel*

Concerti grossi, op. 6
- Concerto no. 5 in D major, HWV 323
- Concerto no. 6 in G minor, HWV 324
- Concerto no. 7 in B flat major, HWV 325
- Concerto no. 8 in C minor, HWV 326

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord and director

1982


----------



## SanAntone

Beethoven - String Quartets
Budapest


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Barber: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Blendulf


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000nvk0
Live from the Royal Festival Hall: a Radio 3 New Generation Artists Showcase.

Alexander Gadjiev brings his brand of thoughtful pianism to the Southbank Centre's Inside Out season with a programme that explores the relationships between Beethoven, Chopin and Liszt. And, after the interval, the jazz guitarist Rob Luft and his Quartet are joined by Swiss-Albanian singer Elina Duni for a late set.

Presented by Andrew McGregor.

Chopin: Ballade No. 2 in F major, Op. 38
Beethoven: Allegretto from Seventh Symphony
Liszt: Funérailles. from Harmonies poétiques et religieuses. 
Chopin: Polonaise in f sharp minor Op. 44

c. 8.15pm Interval Recent recordings from former New Generation Artists Tai Murray and Fatma Said.

c. 8.35pm

Rob Luft Quartet, featuring the Albanian-Swiss singer-pianist Elina Duni perform tracks including Life Is The Dancer, All Ways Moving and traditional Albanian songs.

Rob Luft (guitar) 
Elina Duni (voice and keyboarda)
Joe Wright (tenor saxophone) 
Tom McCredie (bass guitar)
Corrie Dick (drums)


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein, del Tredici & Rorem

Gidon Kremer (violin)

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Skakner

*Beethoven - Piano Sonata no.29. op.106 "Hammerklavier"*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part four for the rest of today.

Because Roman Catholic dogma lay at the heart of _The Dream of Gerontius_ the Anglican establishment were originally rather sniffy about allowing performances of it in their places of worship unless the text was modified. This reactionary stance threatened to thwart the success of _The Dream of Gerontius_, but eventually it gained a firm foothold and over the course of time it has been considered by many to be Elgar's finest large-scale choral work.

The real good news during this period was that the _Enigma Variations_, the first _Pomp and Circumstance_ march and the _Cockaigne Overture_ were immediate hits, resulting in Elgar's reputation receiving a massive nationwide boost after two arduous decades of largely provincial spadework. In fact, Elgar's standing had been quietly gaining momentum ever since he was asked to compose a march for Queen's Victoria's Diamond Jubilee celebrations in 1897 - now, a little over three years later, he was the toast of London!

_Variations on an Original Theme_ [_Enigma_] for orchestra op.36 (1899):










_The Dream of Gerontius_ - poem in two parts for mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.38 [Text: Cardinal John Henry Newman] (1899-1900):










_Cockaigne_ [_In London Town_]- concert overture for orchestra op.40 (1900-01):


----------



## SearsPoncho

SanAntone said:


> View attachment 145058
> 
> 
> Beethoven - String Quartets
> Budapest


Lucky you! Although I have many recordings of these great quartets, I've been looking for the Budapest set from the 50's. Is this the 50's studio cycle? It seems to be out of the catalog, or available from some sellers at an exorbitant price.


----------



## starthrower

Time to revisit this cycle. Starting with no.6


----------



## Skakner

*Shostakovich*
Symphony 9 (LPO, Haitink)
Symphony 10 (BPO, Karajan)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Ivan Fischer


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Eramire156

_*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.1 in F major, op.18 no.1
String Quartet no.3 in D major, op. 18 no.3*_









*Quartetto Italiano *


----------



## Malx

Today so far:

*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Felicity Lott, LPO, Franz welser-Most*
I recalled this performance was different from the standard performances - my memory wasn't wrong! 
I enjoy different takes on a lot of works and Mahler symphonies tend to lend themselves to varying interpretations but this one I struggled with. The third movement is the slowest I can recall, running to 24.35, and over romanticised to the point of parody, I'm also not over enamoured with the finale which again is pretty slow. The first two movements were ok but as a whole I was disappointed rehearing this - I will keep the disc largely because it is so different but I suspect it won't get played too often.

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 2 (original 1913 version) - LSO, Richard Hickox.*
Excellent.

*Berlioz, Le damnation de Faust (Parts I & II) - Giuseppe Sabbatini (Faust), Enkelejda Shkosa (Marguerite), Michele Pertusi (Méphistophélès), David Wilson-Johnson (Brander), London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Colin Davis.*


----------



## 13hm13

The Romantic Piano Concerto
Döhler & Dreyschock: Piano Concertos
Howard Shelley (piano), Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra, Howard Shelley (conductor)


----------



## vincula

starthrower said:


> View attachment 145064
> 
> 
> Time to revisit this cycle. Starting with no.6


I've got this box too. What a great bargain. Fabulous playing, impeccable conducting and great sound to boot. A nice booklet would have been the icing on the cake.

I'm slowly trying to digest a way of confronting November without getting severely depressed. This Scandinavian country where I live's not always merry on me and the bloody Covid19 doesn't help. Gubaidulina gives me an intimate kind of strength to cope with it.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Caroline

Beethoven, Der Grosse Fuge
Takacs Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Death and Transfiguration*

I finally gave in and purchased this box. I've noticed that I'm hearing details I haven't heard before, which is nice, because this hasn't been one of my favorite Strauss pieces, and I'm hoping that changes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony in D minor.*


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Shostakovich: String Quartets 2,7,8. Pavel Haas Quartet. Can't say enough about this album. Stunning performances and highly recommended.










Brahms: Symphony No. 2. Abbado, Berlin. Lyrical and warm.










Bach: English Suites BWV 607 1-6. Glenn Gould. Engaging performances with added vocalizations.










Debussy, Ravel String Quartets. Jerusalem Quartet. This has become my favourite recording of these works. Highly recommended










Bartok: Piano Quintet in C. Vilde Frang, Violin Barnabás Kelemen, Violin Katalin Kokas, Viola Nicolas Altstaedt, Cello Alexander Lonquich, Piano. Wonderful and recommended.


----------



## Eramire156

*Casals festival at Prades*

*Johannes Brahms
Quintet no.2 in G major op.111

Isaac Stern
Alexander Schneider 
Milton Katims 
Milton Thomas
Paul Tortelier*









*Robert Schumann
Piano Quintet in E flat major, op.44

Dame Myra Hess
Isaac Stern
Alexander Schneider 
Milton Thomas
Paul Tortelier*


----------



## Caroline

Beethoven 250 | Symphony Series 02: THE HANOVER BAND - 
BEETHOVEN Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op.36

Live stream


----------



## Guest




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

SearsPoncho said:


> Lucky you! Although I have many recordings of these great quartets, I've been looking for the Budapest set from the 50's. Is this the 50's studio cycle? It seems to be out of the catalog, or available from some sellers at an exorbitant price.


Yes, it's the 1958/61 studio set. It's available on Amazon UK for £19.82, or from one Amazon UK marketplace seller for £14.50, and Prestomusic has it for about £21. Not much help if you can't order from the UK, I guess, but it's out there!


----------



## Dimace

*Kubelik *is famous for his orchestral conducting. But he made also some great operas. Here is giving us one of the best *Don Giovannis* ever. Julia Varady, Edith Mathis and Alan Titus are also great in their roles. Despite the fact I don't like very much this opera, I suggest this Eurodisc 3XLPs set from 1985 for its modern approach and the good sound.


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Mass in D minor 'Nelsonmesse' - Susan Gritton (soprano), Pamela Helen Stephen (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (baritone), Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox.*

I collected the set of Masses by Hickox over a number of years all used - I loved the covers and the notes are pretty informative.
Oh and the musicmakings pretty impressive too


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening (while homemade pizza is in the oven):









*Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 7*


----------



## eljr

John Tavener: Palintropos / Michael Stewart: Beyond Time and Space

New London Orchestra, ARUHI, Michael Stewart

Ronald Corp

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 500341
Label: A Flock Ascending
Length: 46 minutes


----------



## Itullian

This set is phenomenal .


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight.

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 2 - Sviatoslav Richter, Warsaw PO, Stanislaw Wislocki.*


----------



## Itullian

Danny Boy 14, 15, 16


----------



## MusicSybarite

When I explore new music I sometimes find real gems, music that deserves a place in the repertoire, but alas, it doesn't always happen, and this is a case in question. These are some of the most boring, tasteless, plain, insipid, emotionless, regrettable, terrible symphonies I've ever heard (and I've heard hundreds of them). The rhythms and themes sound incredibly silly and anemic. At least I've vetoed this music to never listen to it again!!!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Ulfilas said:


> View attachment 145041
> 
> 
> Sibelius: En Saga, Op. 9


A very fine set of his tone poems.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I saw you post this yesterday. I'm giving it a spin right now.


excellent, no?

..............


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> excellent, no?
> 
> ..............


Excellent....YES!


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rihards Dubra:


















Lately I've become amazed at the quality of compositions by Lativian and Estonian choral composers. 
Dubra, a Latvian composer, writes beautiful choral music. Rupert Gough and his choir perform this wonderfully.....a great disc.


----------



## Bkeske

My second spin for this. Not sure when exactly this Telefunken album was released, but thinking the 70's.

Very nice.


----------



## Joe B

Selections from Graham Ross leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge:









*Arvo Part:* Magnificat, Nunc dimittis, Stabat Mater
*James MacMillan:* Miserere


----------



## Itullian

Razumovskys


----------



## Bkeske

In general, not a big fan of compilation albums, but this one is a good exception. Angel, 1980.


----------



## Bkeske

Philips 1979 2LP set. Netherlands pressing.

Was included as a 'freebie' in another box set I purchased, so does not have a box of it's own, but did have the booklet.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Van Cliburn (piano), Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Fritz Reiner


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cello Concerto

Sheku Kanneh-Mason (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle

trad.: Blow the Wind Southerly
trad.: Scarborough Fair
Bloch, E: Prayer (From Jewish Life)
Bloch, E: Prélude, B.63
Bridge: 4 Short Pieces

Elgar: Nimrod (from Enigma Variations)
Elgar: Romance, Op. 62
Fauré: Élégie in C minor, Op. 24
Holst: A spring song
Klengel: Hymnus for 12 Cellos, Op. 57


----------



## Rogerx

Boyce: Symphonies Nos. 1-8

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Faramundo

confined again... to excellence and elation !


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 4 - BBC SO, Andrew Davis.*

I managed to acquire a few of the Davis VW recordings for pennies a good while back - they imo very serviceable performances in good sound, glad I have them even if I still favour Boult & Previn in this repertoire.










I have the recording on a Teldec Ultima twofer but I can not locate an image on the internet.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah

Kaaren Erickson, Sylvia McNair (sopranos), Alfreda Hodgson (mezzo-soprano), Jon Humphrey (tenor), Richard Stilwell (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra Chamber Chorus, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw.


----------



## Ulfilas

Malx said:


> *Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 4 - BBC SO, Andrew Davis.*
> 
> I managed to acquire a few of the Davis VW recordings for pennies a good while back - they imo very serviceable performances in good sound, glad I have them even if I still favour Boult & Previn in this repertoire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the recording on a Teldec Ultima twofer but I can not locate an image on the internet.


Great recording!


----------



## Ulfilas

William Schuman: Symphony No. 10 (1976)

What a firecracker. I think the section with the bells in the finale is one of the most magical moments in American music.


----------



## Guest002

One of life's "what-ifs": What if Britten had completed his clarinet concerto for Benny Goodman (instead of returning home to England from the US and having his score impounded by US authorities as potentially containing secret codes!)?

Colin Matthew's re-working of sketches and other contemporaneous compositions into a plausible equivalent is not quite the same thing, but is great to listen to anyway. The William Mathias Clarinet Concerto is also very good.

I confess to never having heard of Arnold Cooke: turns out he wrote a couple of operas, a ballet, loads of orchestral works and several symphonies. Seems I might have some purchasing to do: from this concerto, he sounds as if he might be worth it.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Max Reger*: Variations & Fugue on a Theme of Beethoven, op.86. Leif Segerstam, Norrköping Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marinera

Versailles. Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## Jacck

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I confess to never having heard of Arnold Cooke: turns out he wrote a couple of operas, a ballet, loads of orchestral works and several symphonies. Seems I might have some purchasing to do: from this concerto, he sounds as if he might be worth it.


he was a British Hindemith


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part six for late morning and early afternoon.

_The Coronation Ode_ has as its closing section the first and lesser-known version of _Land of Hope and Glory_. Dirty Bertie - a.k.a. Edward, Prince of Wales, for whose coronation the ode was commissioned - liked the first _Pomp and Circumstance _ march and allegedly asked Elgar to incorporate it into the new work (some sources say it was the singer Clara Butt who suggested its feasibility). Elgar met the monarch-to-be halfway by using part of the original march for which A.C. Benson wrote some verse. Benson also provided an alternative text for a stand-alone version which became the rendition of _Land of Hope and Glory_ so widely-known today.

_Pomp and Circumstance March no.1_ in D for orchestra op.39 no.1 (1901):










Incidental music and funeral march for orchestra from the play _Grania and Diarmid_ by George Moore and W.B. Yeats op.42 (1901):










_Concert Allegro_ for piano op. 46 (1901):










_Dream Children_ - two pieces for orchestra op.43 (1902):










_Coronation Ode_ for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.44 [Text: Arthur Christopher Benson] (1901-02):


----------



## Guest002

Jacck said:


> he was a British Hindemith


Definitely sounds as if he is worth it, then! I am a little ashamed as a Brit not to have heard of him when a Czech clearly has! I blame the rocks I must have been living under for several years


----------



## Jacck

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Definitely sounds as if he is worth it, then! I am a little ashamed as a Brit not to have heard of him when a Czech clearly has! I blame the rocks I must have been living under for several years


I've heard about him only recently thanks to ArtRock's game of Unheralded Symphonies. ArtRock is taking a break from TC, but I have tried to listen to the symphonies in advance. The Cooke first symphony was one of the nominations, so that is how I learned about him. I liked the symphony.
https://www.talkclassical.com/65652-game-nominations-unheralded-symphonies-9.html#post1822723


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 0, 2 & 6

Sophie Mayuko Vetter (piano/fortepiano)

Hamburg Symphony Orchestra, Peter Ruzicka


----------



## flamencosketches

Bit of Penderecki before work:



















*Krzysztof Penderecki*: St. Luke Passion, Pt. 2; String Quartet No.1. Antoni Wit, Warsaw National Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra; LaSalle Quartet


----------



## Itullian

A very fine set


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 4 In G, Op. 58
Leon Fleisher; George Szell; Cleveland Orchestra

It occurs to me that I don't really know Beethoven's Piano Concertos all that well. Planning on listening to a few versions over the next week. Suggestions welcomed.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Brahms - Cello Sonata #1, Op.38 - Richter/Rostropovich (live recording, 1950)

Mozart - Sonata for Two Pianos, K448 - Ashkenazy/Frager


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart 'The Weber Sisters'

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)

Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon

Mozart: Adagio in F major, K410
Mozart: Alcandro, lo confesso - Non so d'onde viene, K294
Mozart: Dans un bois solitaire, K308
Mozart: Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen (from Die Zauberflöte)
Mozart: Die Zauberflote (The Magic Flute), K. 620, Act II: March of the Priests
Mozart: Les petits riens K299b - Overture
Mozart: Nehmt meinen Dank, ihr holden Gönner!, concert aria K383
Mozart: Popoli di Tessaglia! - Io non chiedo, eterni Dei, K316
Mozart: Schon lacht der holde Frühling, KV580
Mozart: Variations (12) on 'Ah, vous dirai-je, Maman' in C major, K265
Mozart: Vorrei spiegarvi, oh Dio! K418


----------



## Colin M

Mendelssohn Double Concerto for violin and piano in Dm. Freiburger Barockorchester Bezuidenhout (Piano) Von der Goltz (Violin)

A bravura performance of a work wise and mature beyond its composer’s actual years at the time. Mendelssohn never stopped looking forward. But he also never forgot the past.


----------



## Guest002

Hildegard von Bingen's 'Symphony of the Harmony of the Celestial Revelations' as performed by 'Sinfonye'.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Die Kunst der Fuge


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross (Orchestral version, 1786)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## eljr

The Tudor Queens

Diana Damrau (soprano), Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

Release Date: 2nd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 9029528093
Label: Erato
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## Vasks

*Orbon - Overture to "Symphonic Dances" (Valdes/Naxos)
Toldra - Four Songs (de los Angeles/EMI)
Gerhard - Symphony "Homenaje a Pedrell" (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Ave Maria - Marian Hymns
Disc 9


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145108


*Max Bruch*

Adagio (cello)
Canzone (cello)
Kol Nidrei (cello)
In memoriam (violin)
Adagio appassionato (violin)
Romanze (violin)

Tomotada Soh, violin
Curdin Coray, cello
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Howard Griffiths, director

1992


----------



## eljr

Spotless Rose - Hymns to the Virgin Mary

Phoenix Chorale, Charles Bruffy

Release Date: 1st Sep 2008
Catalogue No: CHSA5066
Label: Chandos
Length: 53 minutes
Best Chamber Music Recording
Grammy Awards
51st Awards (2008)
Best Chamber Music Recording


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Ave Maria - Marian Hymns
> Disc 9


wonderful set :tiphat:


----------



## Caroline

Beethoven
'Piano Works of the Young Beethoven' by Jos Van Immerseel fortepiano
Alpha Classics (2020)

CD 3
Piano Sonata No. 15, Op. 28, Pastoral
Rondo in G major, Op. 51, no. 2
Piano Sonata No. 18, Op. 31, no. 3
Andante, WoO 57

This is a great set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Petrushka.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Dvořák*

Symphony No.1 "The belles of Zlonice"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, The Firebird*


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt & Thalberg: Opera transcriptions & fantasies

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)

Liszt: Ernani '[Deuxième] Paraphrase de Concert', S432
Liszt: Hexaméron - Morceau de concert 'Grandes Variations de bravoure sur la marche des "Puritains" de Bellini', S365a
Liszt: Réminiscences de Norma, S394
Thalberg: Don Pasquale Fantasy, Op. 67
Thalberg: Fantasia on Moise, Op. 33


----------



## Caroline

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I blame the rocks I must have been living under for several years


Great expression! :lol:


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter

Absolutely wonderful, and just about as close to an ideal performance as one can get!


----------



## Guest002

From a Britten clarinet concerto that was _nearly_ written for Benny Goodman, but ultimately wasn't... to a Stravinsky one that definitely was. This disk has multiple small chamber works on it, but amongst them is the 1965 recording of Benny doing the deed as Stravinsky himself conducts. The Columbia Chamber Ensemble make up the numbers.


----------



## eljr

American Music for Violin & Horn

Elmira Darvarova (violin), Howard Wall (horn)

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: AF2007
Label: Affetto Recordings
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

This morning:








Currently:








Storms related to the hurricane knocked out power to my house, so I'm hanging out alone at my church blasting the Walter - Mahler 1 on the PA system. When life gives you lemons...


----------



## Malx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> This morning:
> View attachment 145117
> 
> 
> Currently:
> View attachment 145118
> 
> 
> Storms related to the hurricane knocked out power to my house, so I'm hanging out alone at my church blasting the Walter - Mahler 1 on the PA system. When life gives you lemons...


Stay safe and enjoy the lemonade!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76
Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner

_"In my mind the greatest 5th recorded and the highlight of the cycle"_


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Requiem - Sibylla Rubens (Soprano), Annette Markert (Alto), Ian Bostridge (Tenor), Hanno Müller-Brachmann (Baritone), La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale, Champs-Élysées Orchestra, Philippe Herreweghe.*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joachim Raff

Georg Wilhelm Rauchenecker String Quartet No. 1

is very rare but if you get a chance to listen its quite a delightful piece and rewarding.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Two life-enhancing symphonies full of charm and memorable material. The slow movements are especially fantastic.


----------



## Caroline

Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni
Stefan Schilli (oboe), Giovanni Deangeli (oboe), Stuttgart Kammerorchester, Nicol Matt conductor


----------



## SanAntone

*Debussy: Complete Works For Piano*, Vol. 4
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet


----------



## Malx

*Joseph Haydn, Symphony No 34 - AAM, Christopher Hogwood.*

Another superb Symphony from Papa Haydn.


----------



## Eramire156

*Bruno in Vienna*

*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no.3









Bruno Walter
Wiener Philharmoniker*
18/19 May 1936

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.9









Bruno Walter
Wiener Philharmoniker *
16 January 1938


----------



## Knorf

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Storms related to the hurricane knocked out power to my house, so I'm hanging out alone at my church blasting the Walter - Mahler 1 on the PA system. When life gives you lemons...


Activity approved. Please proceed.

As for me, on a gloriously sunny autumnal day in the great Pacific Northwest:

*W. A. Mozart*: Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K. 467
Friedrich Gulda
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

I almost can't stand how good this is. Definitive grace and style!


----------



## perempe

Hungarian RSO's latest concert
Grieg: Peer Gynt - Suite
Bruch: Doube Concerto in E minor for Clarinet and Viola, Op. 88
Franck: Symphony in D minor

János Szepesi (clarinet), Győző Máté (viola)
Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Gergely Vajda

I'm a season ticket holder. Opinions about the orchestra and the concert?


----------



## Skakner

Not much time for music today, so just a small dose of Bach...
*Bach - Partitas 2,3,4*
Murray Perahia


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

"Heiligmesse"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 15*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening:









*Symphony No. 3....*my favorite of Hanson's symphonies.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part seven for the rest of today.

_The Apostles_ was the first of a planned trilogy of oratorios based on episodes from the _New Testament_. The second instalment, _The Kingdom_, followed relatively quickly as the writing of both works pretty much overlapped.

To be honest, I've never taken to either _The Apostles_ or its companion all that well. Both were successful in their day (Elgar was box office gold by then), but despite some beautiful passages they strike me as being too stolid and perhaps a little overlong - when listening to them I just don't experience that sense of 'flow' which I get with _The Dream of Gerontius_, or even _Caractacus_. Maybe deep down Elgar had reservations of his own - he planned to make a trilogy out of them by writing a final work called _The Last Judgment_ but eventually abandoned the idea.

_Two Part-songs_ for female choir, two violins and piano op.26, arr. for female choir and orchestra [Texts: Caroline Alice Elgar] (orig. 1894 - arr. 1903):










_The Apostles_ - oratorio in a prelude and two parts for soprano, contralto, tenor, three basses, mixed choir and orchestra op.49 [Text: Edward Elgar, after _New Testament_ sources] (1902-03):










_In the South_ [_Alassio_] - concert overture for orchestra op.50 (1903-04):


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Piano Quartet No.1 in G Minor Op.25

Marc-André Hamelin Piano
Leopold String Trio


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Carl Reinecke: Cello Concerto in D minor*

This is a quite eloquent, succinct and tuneful work which receives its only recording thus far, and it's superb in every way alongside the performance. Exceeded my expectations. Recommended for fans of German Romantic works.










*Jeno Hubay: Suite for violin and orchestra*

Another very entertaining piece by a little known composer. I've heard his violin concertos too before and they don't disappoint either.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145131


*Claude Debussy*

Nocturnes
Première Rhapsodie
Jeux
La Mer

The Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez, conductor

1995


----------



## Joachim Raff

Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, Op. 61 (Concerto for Birds & Orchestra)


Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam
Recorded: November 2004
Recording Venue: Finlandia Hall, Helsinki

" Atmospheric, beautiful bird tapes, landscapes.. nice music to relax to "


----------



## Joachim Raff

Franck, C: Symphony in D minor

NBC Symphony Orchestra
Guido Cantelli

" Historic version that stands with the very best modern recordings"


----------



## perempe

Gavrylyuk plays Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 3 (RCO/Jurowski)
I heard Alexander Gavrylyuk twice in the Hungarian State Opera House: in a recital, and in a concert, when he played the same concerto in 2016, but I remember only the last piece of that concert, Pictures at an Exhibition.


----------



## Itullian

Playing this again.
Fantastic recording.


----------



## Bkeske

Back to my RCO Anthology 3 Set. CD's 10 & 11. Surprised at all the modern composers represeted in this set overall.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae:








*Sir John Tavener:* Song for Athene
*John Ireland:* Ex ore innocentium
*Sir John Tavener:* The Lamb
*Sergi Rachmaninov:* Hymn to the Cherubim
*Count Alexander Sheremetiev:* Now ye heavenly powers
*Benjamin Britten:* Hymn to St. Cecilia
*Pawel Lukaszewski:* Ave Maria
*Antonio Lotti:* 8-part Crucifixus
*Gregorio Allegri:* Miserere
*Zoltan Kodaly:* Esti Dal
*Trad. arr. Nigel Short:* The Dying Soldier
*Gustav Holst:* Psalm 148, Lord who has made us for Thine own
*William Henry Harris:*Faire is the Heaven


----------



## Caroline

Intense and impassioned performance of Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto no.2, op.18
Anna Fedorova, pianist
Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie led by Martin Panteleev


----------



## 13hm13

ICON: Constantin Silvestri, Complete EMI Recordings


----------



## 13hm13

Handel / Watermusic / Gibson


----------



## MusicSybarite

The most interesting work on the CD is Ives' String Quartet No. 2 which makes a big contrast with his first one. It's a very dense and dissonant work, but it has those dissonances I like. I wonder if Bartók heard this work, or Ives heard any Bartók quartet composed at that time (1907-1913) because I perceived a considerable similarity with those works by the Hungarian composer. That detail certainly drew my attention.


----------



## Rogerx

Dittersdorf & Vanhal: Double Bass Concertos

Chi-chi Nwanoku (double bass)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Paul Goodwin


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major
Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti

This recording came up in another thread, mentioned by me, but I actually haven't heard it in awhile, so, here we go!


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini: Messa da Requiem

Marta Mathéu (soprano), Gemma Coma-Alabert (mezzo-soprano), Agustín Prunell-Friend (tenor) & Enric Martínez-Castignani (baritone)

Joyful Company of Singers & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Martin


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Orchestral Songs

Thomas Hampson (baritone)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 8


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Messa per Rossini

(Various composers )
Gabriela Benackova-Capova, Florence Quivar, James Wagner, Alexandru Agache, Aage Haugland

Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart, Prager Philharmonischer Chor, SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Helmuth Rilling


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Verdi: Messa per Rossini
> 
> (Various composers )
> Gabriela Benackova-Capova, Florence Quivar, James Wagner, Alexandru Agache, Aage Haugland
> 
> Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart, Prager Philharmonischer Chor, SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Helmuth Rilling


I wonder what you think of this disc - I had it but just couldn't grow to like it, it ended up in a local charity shop.


----------



## Malx

A great way to start the day - one of my favourite orchestral works by Brahms:

*Brahms, Variations on a Theme by Haydn Op 56a - BBC SO, Jiri Belohlavek.*


----------



## Guest002

Jordi Savall and the Concert des Nations' recording of two Purcell masterpieces.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part eight for late morning and early afternoon.

_Introduction and Allegro_ for string orchestra op.47 (1905):










_The Kingdom_ - oratorio in a prelude and five parts for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.51 [Text: Edward Elgar, after _New Testament_ sources] (1901-06):










_The Wand of Youth: Suites 1 & 2_ for orchestra op.1a/b (orig. 1867-71 - arr. 1907):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Josef Suk & Julius Katchen


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.10 in F-sharp major. Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic

It was in October of last year that I first heard Mahler's 10th in full. I've listened to it a handful of times since, but never have I enjoyed it more than just now. What a symphony! The finale is almost as powerful as that of the 9th, I think. I do want to explore other recordings. Rattle of course is a great champion of this work, but I'm sure that as with any Mahler symphony, there is more than one way to play it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Well, I'm still in a bit of a Mahler mood...










*Gustav Mahler*: Kindertotenlieder. Janet Baker, Leonard Bernstein, Israel Philharmonic

I think this is the best recording of the cycle in my library.


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> I wonder what you think of this disc - I had it but just couldn't grow to like it, it ended up in a local charity shop.


Well,let's start that it's not a "masterpiece" some composers are really boring but I do remember that when it came out it was a kind of hype, it's not coming that often from the shelf's that said, the "new" Riccardo Chailly on Decca would be my first choice.
( This one was a gift, so not going out.)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Faure - String Quartet - Quator Ebene

Faure - Piano Quintet #1 - Domus

Mozart - String Quintet K516 - Grumiaux Trio + 2


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## eljr

Good Night!

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 9029524243
Label: Erato
Length: 55 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
Awards Issue 2020
Editor's Choice

Presto Recording of the Week
16th October 2020


----------



## arapinho1




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata No. 78, Trauerode*

These is a beautiful recording, with all rough edges smoothed over. Herreweghe takes the title "Plus Belle" seriously.


----------



## Guest002

Bernstein's 1962 recording of Mahler's 3rd Symphony with the New York Phil.


----------



## eljr

yesterday:










Venezia Millenaria (Venice 700-1797)

2 x SACD and book

Le Concert des Nations - Hespèrion XXI, La Capella Reial de Catalunya - Panagiotis, Neochoritis, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 5th Jan 2018
Catalogue No: AVSA9925
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 2 hours 34 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
December 2017
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2018
Editor's Choice
Recording of the Week
Record Review
3rd March 2018
Recording of the Week

SACD I and II


----------



## eljr

yesterday also:










The Routes of Slavery 1444-1888

Africa, Portugal, Spain & Latin America

Kassé Mady Diabaté & Violet Diallo (Mali) & Jordi Savall (viola da gamba and Artistic director)

Hespèrion XXI - La Capella Reial de Catalunya & Tembembe Ensamble Continuo

Release Date: 17th Feb 2017
Catalogue No: AVSA9920
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 2 hours 7 minutes
Nominee - Classical Compendium
Grammy Awards
60th Awards (2017)
Nominee - Classical Compendium

CD I and II


----------



## eljr

arapinho1 said:


>


here ya go


----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "L'Arabo cortese" (Quattrocchi/Bongiovani)
Richter - Symphony #6 from "Six Grandes Symphonies" [1774] (Hakkinen/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - 7 Minuets from "Kleine Tanze fur die Jugend" (McCabe/London)
W. A. Mozart - Two Marches, K. 62 & 189 (Marriner/Philips)*


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> yesterday also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Routes of Slavery 1444-1888
> 
> Africa, Portugal, Spain & Latin America
> 
> Kassé Mady Diabaté & Violet Diallo (Mali) & Jordi Savall (viola da gamba and Artistic director)
> 
> Hespèrion XXI - La Capella Reial de Catalunya & Tembembe Ensamble Continuo
> 
> Release Date: 17th Feb 2017
> Catalogue No: AVSA9920
> Label: Alia Vox
> Length: 2 hours 7 minutes
> Nominee - Classical Compendium
> Grammy Awards
> 60th Awards (2017)
> Nominee - Classical Compendium
> 
> CD I and II


Well,this cover is familiar to me,(modern) slavery is still present today


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Double Piano Concertos

Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Bourdon

*Strauss & Wagner*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145156


*Johannes Brahms*

Ein deutsches Requiem

Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra
Otto Klemperer, conductor

1961, reissued 2012


----------



## sbmonty

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Solti; LSO; Heather Harper, Helen Watts


----------



## eljr

Lost Voices of Hagia Sophia

Alexander Lingas

Release Date: 29th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: CR420-CDBR-HD
Label: Cappella Romana
Length: 80 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 2

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Suite Bergamasque
Pour le Piano: Sarabande
La Plus que Lente ( Valse)
Valse Romantique


----------



## Chilham

Copland: Appalachian Spring

Michael Tilsen Thomas

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra


----------



## HerbertNorman

Saw somebody share this on here,... intriguing...


----------



## eljr

Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z629

Barbara Bonney, Sylvia McNair, Elisabeth von Magnus & Michael Chance

Concentus musicus Wien & Arnold Schoenberg Chor, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Release Date: 26th Oct 2009
Catalogue No: 2564686981
Label: Warner Classics
Series: Das Alte Werk
Length: 1 hour 59 minutes

cd 1


----------



## Rogerx

Spem in alium - Vidi aquam

ORA Singers, Suzi Digby


----------



## Eramire156

*Beethoven on vinyl*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in F, op.59 no.1

View attachment 145160


The Guarneri Quartet*

and now the Archduke

*Trio in B flat major, op.97









The Istomin / Stern / Rose Trio*


----------



## Malx

This afternoon:

*Dvorak, Carnival Overture & The Wood Dove - Bavarian RSO, Rafael Kubelik.*

*Mahler Symphony No 9 - Bavarian RSO, Bernard Haitink.*


----------



## eljr

Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z629

Barbara Bonney, Sylvia McNair, Elisabeth von Magnus & Michael Chance

Concentus musicus Wien & Arnold Schoenberg Chor, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Release Date: 26th Oct 2009
Catalogue No: 2564686981
Label: Warner Classics
Series: Das Alte Werk
Length: 1 hour 59 minutes

cd 2


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Knorf

Malx said:


> This afternoon:
> 
> *Mahler Symphony No 9 - Bavarian RSO, Bernard Haitink.*


I think I very much need to hear this.


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> I think I very much need to hear this.


If you haven't heard it yet you are in for a treat (imo). 
Haitink excels in the Adagio finale - which I find totally entrancing.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Symphony No 1 - Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantic, John Eliot Gardiner.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonata in B flat, K333*


----------



## Bourdon

*Offenbach*


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 9 in D minor (with 4th movement completion by Schaller)
Philharmonie Festiva, Gerd Schaller

New arrival. I haven't heard the Schaller version of the last movement before.

(Pointless complaint: this is a 2018 release, and they _still_ put it into a stupid forking double-jewel box?! WTF Profil?!)


----------



## Skakner

*Shostakovich - Cello Concertos nos. 1 & 2*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Elgar: The Black Knight, Op. 25

Edmund Walters (chorus master), Edmund Walters (director)
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Liverpool Philharmonic Choir, Liverpool Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra
Sir Charles Groves
Recorded: 1984-04-28
Recording Venue: 27 & 28 April 1984, Philharmonic Hall, Liverpool


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player up with five CDs featuring Pierre Boulez/Columbia recordings:

1. *Debussy*: _La Mer_; _Prelude the Afternoon of a Faun_; _Jeux_ (Pierre Boulez/New Philharmonia Orchestra) CBS Great Performances 
2. *Bartok*: _Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_ (Pierre Boulez/BBC Symphony Orchestra); _Concerto for Orchestra_ (Pierre Boulez/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Pierre Boulez conducts Bartok Sony box set
3. *Schoenberg*: _Serenade_ (Pierre Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain w/ John Shirly-Quirk, baritone); _Five Pieces for Orhestra_ (Pierre Boulez/BBC Symphony Orchestra); _Ode to Napoleon_ (Pierre Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain w/David Wilson-Johnson, speaker) Pierre Boulez conducts Schoenberg Sony box set
4. *Schoenberg*: _Five Pieces for Mixed Chorus_; _Three Satires for Mixed Chorus_, _Six Pieces for Male Chorus_, _Psalm 130 "De Profundis"_(Pierre Boulez/Members of the London Sinfonietta w/BBC Singers); _Moderner Psalm_; _Survivor from Warsaw_ (Pierre Boulez/BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/John Shirley-Quirk, speaker on _Moderner Psalm_, and Gunther Reich, speaker, on _Survivor from Warsaw_) Pierre Boulez conducts Schoenberg Sony box set
5. *Boulez*: _Le Marteau sans Maitre_ (Pierre Boulez/Ensemble Musique Vivante w/Yvonne Minton, mezzo-soprano); _Livre pour cordes_ (Pierre Boulez/Strings of the New Philharmonia Orchestra) Masterworks of the 20th Century Sony box set

Some of these were recordings were early favorites that I first enjoyed on vinyl: The Debussy album; Bartok's _Concerto for Orchestra_, and Schoenberg's earth-shattering _Survivor from Warsaw_. You can blame it on imprinting but I still think that Boulez is the go-to guy for Debussy, as I'm very picky with my Debussy and see Debussy as a hard composer to get right, and Boulez' steady hand seems to capture all the mood and mystery of Debussy without over-playing it. Next-up another outstanding rendition of two great and popular pieces by Bartok, and I was shocked and bewildered to learn that such a great Bartok champion and interpreter as Boulez would have disparaging words to say about it. According to _Lives of the Great Composers_ by Harold Schonberg, Boulez had stated that Bartok "Lacks interior content", and _Concerto for Orchestra_ is "only the residue of the nationalistic thrusts of the 19th century." Why record it then? I mean, it can't be THAT bad if you're going to go to all the trouble of conducting it, right? On to two discs featuring the music of Arnold Schoenberg, and how could I ever know 35 years ago, that Schoenberg's seemingly twisted and inside-out compositions would begin to make sense to me, and _Serenade_, especially, is surprisingly listenable and even enjoyable fare, once you stop looking for a melody to hold on to and take it for what it is. Going forward, we leave the Schoenberg binge with _Survivor from Warsaw_, a powerful, sad, and even disturbing, eight minutes where the reality of war and man's inhumanity to man is highlighted and followed by a call to faith and hope. We round things out with two original compositions by Boulez himself. Like Schoenberg's _Serenade_, Boulez' _Le Marteau sans Maitre_ or _Hammer Without a Master_ is also listenable and enjoyable given an even chance; though the _Livre pour cordes_ is thornier and more of a challenge.


----------



## Guest002

Assorted choral compositions by Michel-Richard de Lalande, Vincent Dumestre conducting Le Poème Harmonique and Ensemble Aedes providing the voices. I like de Lalande a lot: post Lully and pre-Rameau (approximately). The spectacular richness of the CD artwork is a pretty accurate reflection of the lushness of the choral harmonies that lie within, too!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part nine for the rest of today.

_Pleading_ - song for voice and piano op.48, arr. for voice and orchestra [Text: Arthur Leslie Salmon] (1908):










_Angelus_ - part-song for mixed choir and organ op.56 [Text: attributed to Tuscan sources, but probably by Edward Elgar] (1909):










_Elegy_ for string orchestra op.58 (1909):










Violin Concerto op.61 in B-minor (1907-10):










Symphony no.1 in A-flat for orchestra op.55 (1907-08):
Symphony no.2 in E-flat for orchestra op.59 (1909-11):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Harp and Serioso Quartets*

Personally, I prefer the Lindsay quartet for Beethoven, mostly for their edge-of-the seat playing and intensity.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Sacre du Printemps


----------



## Joachim Raff

Gade, N: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op.56

Christina Astrand (violin)
Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds
Recorded: 14-21 October 2008
Recording Venue: Tampere Concert Hall, Finland


----------



## Flamme

eljr said:


>


I noticed many people here don't really like this work, but the first time I heard it, it blew me away!

Live from the Chapel of Merton College, Oxford.

Introit: Give us the wings of faith (Bullock)
Responses: Ayleward
Psalm 119 vv.1-16 (Woods, Parratt)
First Lesson: Jeremiah 3 vv.11-18
Office hymn: The eternal gifts of Christ the King (Gonfalon Royal)
Canticles: Dyson in F
Second Lesson: Jude vv.1-4, 17-25
Anthem: A New Song (James MacMillan)
Hymn: Jerusalem the Golden (Ewing)
Voluntary: Hymne aux mémoires héroiques (Grunenwald)

Benjamin Nicholas (Director of Music)
Simon Hogan (Organist)
Kentaro Machida (Organ Scholar)
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000nvz9


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening:


----------



## Faramundo

A fine rendering of Leo Delibes' composition.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Stravinsky*
> 
> Le Sacre du Printemps


Do you have any thoughts on that recording?


----------



## Ulfilas

Well, I'm giving it a go. Pleasant, and very well-performed. He does go on, though.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000nvl9








Esa-Pekka Salonen conducts the first concert of his final season as the Philharmonia's Principal Conductor and Artistic Adviser. In a typically enticing programme, Salonen contrasts Ravel's refined depiction of innocent childhood and fairy tale with the darker, dreamlike world of Britten's Les illuminations. Britten's brilliant settings of Arthur Rimbaud's cryptic and sometimes obscure poetry are sung by American soprano Julia Bullock, who tonight makes her Royal Festival Hall debut, having already performed Les illuminations with Salonen in the US to great acclaim.

Introduced live from the Royal Festival Hall by Ian Skelly as part of Southbank Centre's Inside Out season.

Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Britten: Les illuminations
Ravel: Mother Goose (complete ballet)

Julia Bullock (soprano)
Philharmonia Ochestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen (conductor)

8.45: The National Youth Orchestra presents a Mighty River of music at the Royal Festival Hall, London.

Over lockdown, the young musicians of the NYO immersed themselves in the context and history of music by Black composers, and researched music by a wider range of compositional voices to share with others. Last week, a small group came together at the Festival Hall to play Mighty River by Errollyn Wallen, and a selection of music they have learnt and loved over lockdown. The programme includes:

Amazing Grace, sung by Jermaine Jackman (arranged for 8 string players) 
Deep River (arranged for 8 string players)
Jessie Montgomery: Starburst for string ensemble 
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor: Intermezzo (arranged for brass quartet) 
Mason Bynes: Hades (for double bass and piano) 
Adolphus Hailstork: Flute Set - first movement (solo flute) 
Florence Price: String Quartet in G major - second movement
Errollyn Wallen: Mighty River, conducted by Kwamé Ryan.

Concert recorded at the Royal Festival Hall on 24th October.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-4th and 5th Symphonies.

Suitnar and the Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Quartet No.1 in G minor, op.25, orchestrated by *Arnold Schoenberg*. Robert Craft, Philharmonia Orchestra

Absolutely brilliant work. It's pure Brahms; it's pure Schoenberg.


----------



## SanAntone

*Ives: Three Places in New England* (also Symphony No.3; The Unanswered Question; A Set of Pieces)
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*Gabriel Fauré*: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Quatour Ébène

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Ives for me as well...:










*Charles Ives*: Symphony No.3, "The Camp Meeting". Michael Tilson Thomas, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Enjoying the music. I still don't really understand what Ives is all about except that this work does seem to have a kind of "outdoorsy" feel. Seems to be a good performance, though I haven't heard any other. You can tell Thomas really believes in this music.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in choral music by Tonu Korvits, Arturs Maskats, and Peteris Plakidis:


















This is some great stuff!


----------



## Dimace

Krystian undoubtedly is one of the greatest pianists of our time. And when it comes to absolute sound clarity and brilliance the best, compared only to Arturo. In this video, together with Leonard, bringing to us the TRUE Brahms. Both the concertos are completely (RE)SOLVED and are given to us with every possible detail to the last note. These performances together with them from Dimitris Sgouros are toping the competition and deliver to us the full Brahms-ian experience.


----------



## Bkeske

Lambert & Butler Master Series, UK pressing 1979


----------



## Joe B

Jaan-Eik Tulve leading Vox Clamantis in choral music by Cyrillus Kreek:


----------



## Bkeske

Erato 1974, French pressing. Wonderful.


----------



## 13hm13

Freitas Branco - Vathek, Suite Alentejana No.2 - Kórodi


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Brahms: Rhapsody No.1 in B minor, Op.79 No.1; Piano Sonata No 2 in F sharp minor, Op 2 
Béla Bartók: Rhapsody, Op.1/ Franz Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No.11 (1847)

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Symphony No. 4*

Simpson looks quite underrated if compared with other noticeable British composers, but in my book he ranks very high. I have all his symphonies in good esteem. Some of them are charged with intense energy _alla_ Nielsen (which is rather a good feature if you ask me since I'm a die-hard fan of the Dane!), incredible orchestration and a very rigurous sense of form and development. This symphony in particular has all of those ingredients. Absolutely tremendous work. The Presto has to be counted among the most coruscating and thrilling movements ever, it's imbued with such power and a sort of wizardry that makes it irresistible. I even perceive certain echoes from Malcolm Arnold here and in other subsequent symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 11 (1973)

Bizet: Symphony in C/ Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 'Classical'

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Ruins of Athens

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I'm really not a fan of opera or choral music. Something about the style in which soloists have to sing just rubs me the wrong way. That said, I think the number of choral works I enjoy just doubled:
*
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem*


----------



## Rogerx

Holst: The Planets, Op. 32

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, RIAS Chamber Chorus, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Skakner

Yesterday, late at night...

*Debussy - Preludes Book I, II*


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms - Clarinet Sonatas & Trio*
Martin Fröst, Roland Pöntinen, Torleif Thedéen

My favorite recording of three of my favorite works.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63

Sung in German

Ernst Haefliger, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam & Gundula Janowitz

Solistenvereinigung, Großer Chor des Berliner Rundfunks & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Helmut Koch


----------



## vincula

Great music and an absolute bargain.









Regards,,

Vincula


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Do you have any thoughts on that recording?


It is a fine recording ,full energy and very impressive.There is an older recording (mono) but I never heard that one.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part ten for late morning and early afternoon.

_The Crown of India_ is among the least essential of Elgar's choral works. Bearing in mind that it was written for recently-crowned King George V and his wife Mary of Teck in the wake of their also becoming Emperor and Empress of India I suppose it's not surprising that it comes over as a kind of celebratory divertimento with words rather than anything more profound.

The storyline - such as it is (the text by actor-turned-playwright Henry Hamilton is the sort of over-florid imperialistic guff that could have been written half a century earlier) - revolves around a competition between the cities of Calcutta (represented by Commerce and Statecraft) and Delhi (represented by Tradition and Romance) to establish which one becomes India's, or rather the British Raj's, capital. Elgar, craftsman that he was, occasionally succeeds in transcending the unremitting banality of the text but overall this is little more than incidental music-by-numbers. Luckily, conductor Sir Andrew Davis does us a bit of a favour by providing on disc two a shorter alternative version in which all of the spoken narrative is cut out.

After an initial run the full work soon fell into neglect, but Elgar shrewdly made a silk purse from a sow's ear by putting together an orchestral concert suite which became popular. Some of the orchestration for the recording of the whole work here was put together by Andrew Payne using a surviving piano/vocal score - the only known full-score manuscript disappeared c. 1970 when the London building where it was last known to have been archived (the former premises of the publishers Enoch & Sons in Hanover Square) was demolished. Any rumours that the score was discovered by a music lover during the building's decommissioning but left there deliberately to ensure that it would never again see the light of day are open to question. 

_O Hearken Thou_ - 'coronation offertorium' for mixed choir and orchestra op.64 [Text: _Psalm V_] (1911):










_O Hearken Thou_ - 'coronation offertorium' for mixed choir and orchestra op.64, arr. for mixed choir and organ [_Psalm V_] (orig. 1911):










_The Coronation March_ for orchestra op.65 (1911):
_The Crown of India_ - imperial masque in two tableaux for three speakers, contralto, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.66, partially orch. by Andrew Payne in 2007 [Text: Henry Hamilton] (1911-12):










_Great is the Lord_ - anthem for baritone, mixed choir and organ op.67, arr. for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _Psalm XLVIII_] (orig. 1912 - arr. ????):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

New from Pavel Pavel Kolesnikov

'Intense, emotional and pure' is how Pavel Kolesnikov describes the experience of making this recording, the fruits of a collaboration between the pianist and choreographer Anne Teresa De Keersmaeker. The spirit of the dance, so fundamental to Bach, is never far away in this compelling new account.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 1 - Perahia, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Haitink.*

The combination of a relatively young Perahia and relatively experienced Haitink works well in this set.


----------



## Joe B

1st spin - Timo Nuoranne leading the Finnish Radio Chamber Choir in sacred choral works by Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 3 - Wilhelm Kempff, Berlin PO, Leitner.*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: 12 Morceaux, op.40. Mami Shikimori

I ordered this CD late last year because it was cheap, but I'm glad I did-I never would have thought to explore Tchaikovsky's solo piano music, being that he's not a favorite of mine, but this stuff is brilliant. Very tuneful, songlike Romantic piano music, not worlds away from Chopin or Grieg, but with a distinct melodic voice. Excellent playing from Ms. Shikimori.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Petrushka (1911 version)

and Rossini/Respighi: La Boutique fantasque (compiled by Malcolm Sargent)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko

First spin.


----------



## Joe B

Andre Previn leading the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra:









Joseph Villa & Patricia Prattis Jennings (pianos)
Anne Martindale Williams (cello)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Sonata No.2 in F major, K280. Christoph Eschenbach

I've recently started to really see the lineage from Mozart's piano music to Chopin's.


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2*









Geoffroy Couteau, Quatuor Hermes


----------



## sbmonty

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Gary Bertini; Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester; Krisztina Laki, Florence Quivar; Kölner Rundfunkchor & Südfunk-Chor Stuttgart


----------



## Dimace

Ok. The South Korean is phenomenon. Maybe the best *Bruch's 1st* out there. (I say maybe, because the perfect sound of this Esoteric probably makes the performance to sound better than really is...) *Sibelius's Violin concerto *is also super, but here I can't properly evaluate the performance because I haven't listen it a lot. (Tchaikovsky's name on the cover is misprint.) Clear suggestion.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Schumann - Piano Trio #1 in d minor, Op.63 - Gilels/Kogan/Rostropovich
One of his best compositions.

Schubert - Fantasia for Piano, 4 Hands - Lupu/Perahia

Hovhannes - Prayer of St. Gregory and other Orchestral Works - G.Schwarz/Seattle Symphony


----------



## Rogerx

Chanson d'Amour

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Debussy: Apparition - song (1884)
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées (6)
Debussy: Nuit d'étoiles
Debussy: Romance: L'âme évaporée et souffrante
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
Fauré: Chanson d'amour, Op. 27 No. 1
Fauré: Les berceaux, Op. 23 No. 1
Fauré: Notre amour Op. 23 No. 2
Poulenc: Hotel
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Poulenc: Poemes (2) de Louis Aragon, FP 122
Poulenc: Voyage à Paris
Ravel: Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer
Ravel: Chanson de la mariée
Ravel: Chanson des cueilleuses de lentisques
Ravel: Chanson française
Ravel: Cinq mélodies populaires grecques
Ravel: Là-bas, vers l'eglise
Ravel: Manteau de fleurs
Ravel: Quel galant m'est comparable
Ravel: Sur l'Herbe
Ravel: Tout gai!


----------



## jim prideaux

Yesterday I had the good fortune to listen (for the first time) to Haselbock and the Wiener Akademie performing Beethoven's 4th Symphony.....wonderful! ( thanks again Merl)

Today another recording of the 4th ( with the 7th ) arrived in the post. Again this is my first listen to anything from the cycle recorded by Blunier and the Beethoven Orchester Bonn.....equally as impressive.


----------



## Skakner

*Wagner - Overtures*
Tannhauser, Parsifal, Der fliegende Hollander
Otto Klemperer


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms: The Two Cello Sonatas - Geoffroy Couteau*









I have been enjoying this series of recordings from La Dolce Volta.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145203


*Henry Purcell*

O Solitude
Songs and Airs

Nancy Argenta - soprano
Nigel North - archlute, baroque guitar
Richard Boothby - viola da gamba
Paul Nicholson - harpsichord, chamber organ

1994


----------



## eljr

Bruckner: Mass in E Minor, Motets

Choir of King's College Cambridge, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Stephen Cleobury

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: KGS0035
Label: Kings College
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Immortal Beloved: Beethoven Arias

Chen Reiss (soprano), Oliver Wass (harp)

Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr

Ah! Perfido, Op. 65
Egmont Incidental Music, Op. 84
Es blüht eine Blume im Garten mein (from Leonore Prohaska)
Fliesse, Wonnezähren, fliesse! (from Cantata on the Accession of Emperor Leopold II, WoO 88)
No, non turbati, WoO 92a
O wär' ich schon mit dir vereint (from Fidelio)
Primo amore, piacer del ciel, WoO 92 (Erste Liebe, Himmelslust)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Jacck

*Kurt Weill - The Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny*


----------



## Vasks

*Russell Peck - Peace Overture (Palmer/Albany)
Peter Lieberson - Concerto for Four Groups of Instruments (Knussen/DG)
Arnold Rosner - Concerto for Two Trumpets, Timpani & Strings (Palmer/Albany)*


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Labyrinth. Khatia Buniatishvili. A concept album that explores the human psyche supposedly. It has works by Chopin Bach Glass Ligeti and others. She even included 4'33". While some of the performances are stunning like a four hand arrangement from the Orchestral Suite No. 2, for me the sum was less than all the parts.










Arnold: Symphonies 5 & 6. Andrew Penny, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland. I don't listen to Arnold much but I'm always impressed by the number of ideas he works in. This was a good performance.










Vivaldi: Violin Concertos Duilio Galfetti, Violin - I Barocchisti - Diego Fasolis. Good for brightening up a rainy day. Well performed.










Bruckner Symphony No. 9 Abbado, Vienna. I like this one for its beauty if not the transcendence of other performances.










Bach: Goldberg variations. Glenn Gould. Spontaneous and joyful, still a favourite.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Berliner Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35*

In case anyone thinks Mozart is boring, van Beinum proves them wrong by taking this symphony and electrifying it. Nobody is sleeping through this one.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: _Ein deutsches Requiem_, Op. 45
Christians Oelze, Gerald Finley
La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale
Orchestre des Champs Elysées
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 28, Op 101 - Emil Gilels.*

Excellent.


----------



## Joe B

Nicholas Ward leading the Northern Chamber Orchestra in music by Geoffrey Bush:









*Concerto for light orchestra
Sinfonietta Concertante* (cello and small orchestra)


----------



## Guest002

Time for some Australiana, in the form of a 19CD set of Percy Grainger's works from Chandos, various performers. Am picking and choosing my way through as the mood takes me.


----------



## Dimace

*Glorious Carmen Transcription (1906) from Maurice!* Such transcription quality only from my Master I have heard. Must listen.


----------



## Malx

*Buxtehude, Membra Jesu nostri - Koopman.*










I gave this recording a listen via Qobuz as I am considering the box below, any thoughts anyone has about the quality of these performances would be of interest, thanks.


----------



## Knorf

I wish to style my hair and beard like Ton Koopman.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> I wish to style my hair and beard like Ton Koopman.


Uh, no, you don't.


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> I wish to style my hair and beard like Ton Koopman.


If you are going to follow his fashion line I'll follow and have a cardigan like Ton's as its cold, damp and windy here today.


----------



## senza sordino

This past work week. I'm still on a Russian music binge, part six of eight or nine parts.

Kabelevsky Violin Concerto and Second Cello Concerto. I started to learn the Kabelevsky Violin Concerto a few years ago, it was too difficult for me, too fast too technical. 









Shostakovich Symphonies 6 and 7, Suite from the incidental music to King Lear, Festive Overture









Shostakovich String Quartets 5, 6, 7 and 8, Miakovsky String Quartet no 13. Fantastic two disk set









Prokofiev Cinderella, Glazunov The Seasons. (2 disks) Cinderella is great, very enjoyable









Prokofiev Alexander Nevsky, Scythian Suite, Lt Kije. Fantastic disk


----------



## Knorf

*Colin Matthews*: _The Great Journey_
David Wilson-Johnson
The Nash Ensemble, Lionel Friend


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Another side of Bax (though fans of the symphonies and tone poems might recognize him in the more spectral passages of the autobiographical Second Sonata, titled "Grey Dancer in the Twilight," and the Third Sonata for its more Celtic flavor). As to performance, unfortunately, I've heard no others for comparison. Recording is warm and intimate.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Clarinet Quintet in A major, k.581









Members of the Vienna Octet
Alfred Boskovsky
Willi Boskovsky
Philipp Matheis 
Günther Breitenbach
Nikolaus Hübner*

London LL 1167

Not ready to leave Vienna so soon...

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op.115









Members of the Vienna Octet
Same as above*

Decca LXT 2858


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic today live via the Digital Concert Hall.

The first full program of the year with Kirill Petrenko conducting.

A very interesting program today. Started with an Andrew Norman composition, 'Sabina', originally written for a trio, but Andrew arranged this for today's performance for a full string orchestra. Very nice. Following by Strauss and Shostakovich.


----------



## Bourdon

*La Belle Époque*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145218


*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*

Assumpta est Maria in caelum
Missa Assumpta est Maria in caelum
Sicut lilium inter spinas I
Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas
Lamentations for Holy Saturday (Lesson 3, 6vv)
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

recorded 1980-1998, compilation 2005


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Skakner

*Stravinsky - Jeu de cartes*
Ballet in three "deals"...










*Stravinsky
Symphony in three movements
Symphony in C *
Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Sir Alexander Gibson


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

In the spirit (sic) of the season: a curious production, minimally classical (the _de rigueur_ _Toccata & Fugue_ is mistitled and misspelled _Contata & Fugue_ and besides sound effects there are seemingly original, unattributed, vaguely classical compositions, "Angel of Death," "Lucifer's Choir" among them. Screams are convincing; my own among them...


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 14:









*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi
Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina
Antonio Vivaldi*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20

Xiayin Wang (piano)
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Peter Oundjian
Recorded: 22 & 23 April 2018
Recording Venue: Royal Concert Hall, Glasgow, United Kingdom


----------



## Knorf

*Hans Abrahamsen*: _let me tell you_
Barbara Hannigan
Symphonieorchester des Bayersichen Rundfunks, Andris Nelsons

New arrival.

ETA: listened to it twice. What a gorgeous, stunning piece. It deserves all of the accolades it's received.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Holst: A Somerset Rhapsody, Op.21 No. 2

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult
Recorded: 1972


----------



## Eramire156

*Cleveland Quartet's RCA Beethoven cycle*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in C sharp minor, op.131









The Cleveland Quartet 
Donald Wallerstein
Peter Salaff
Martha Strongin Katz
Paul Katz*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - part eleven for tonight.

_The Music Makers_ is one of Elgar's more introspective choral works, and the musical quotes from some of his back pages lends it something of an autobiographical note.

_Three Songs_ for voice and piano op.59, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Gilbert Parker] (1910 - arr. by 1912):
_Two Songs_ for voice and piano op.60, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Pietro D'Alba a.k.a Edward Elgar] (1909-10 - arr. 1912):










_The Music Makers_ - ode for contralto or mezzo-soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.69 [Text: Arthur O'Shaughnessy] (1912):










_Falstaff_ - symphonic study for orchestra op.68 (1913):










_Give unto the Lord_ - anthem for mixed choir, organ and orchestra op.74 [Text: _Psalm XXIX_] (1914):
_Land of Hope and Glory_ for mixed choir and orchestra WoO , arr. from Pomp and Circumstance March no.1 op.39 no.1 [Text: Arthur Christopher Benson] (orig. 1909 - arr. by Arthur Fagge 1914):










_Give unto the Lord_ - anthem for mixed choir and orchestra, arr. for mixed choir and organ op.74 [Text: _Psalm XXIX_] (1914):


----------



## Joachim Raff

Horneman, C F E: Ouverture Héroique

Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Johannes Gustavsson
Recorded: 9-12 May 2011
Recording Venue: Koncerthuset, Studie 1, Denmark

" Unsung composer but is definitely worth investigating"


----------



## Knorf

*Edward Elgar*: _The Banner of Saint George_, Op. 33
Choir of Collegiûm Mûsicûm, Edvard Grieg Kor
Bergen Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra
Andrew Davis

I have such a soft spot for Elgar! Love this!


----------



## Joe B

Just enough time before dinner to squeeze in Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his 4 song cycle "Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal":


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Bartók's first String Quartet. Superb performance by the Juilliard String Quartet:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Ulfilas

For me, the reference recording.

Also a work I have grown to love more and more as time goes on.


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Schonwandt and the Danish National S.O.


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: Symphonies No. 40 in G minor, K. 550 & No. 41 in C major, K. 551
The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Caroline

Found this enjoyable concert of works by Beethoven and Haydn on the Library of Congress website. Performance by Kristian Bezuidenhout on the fortepiano.

Beethoven: 
Rondo in C major, op. 51/1 [0:58] 
Rondo in G major, op. 51/2 [6:45] 
Sonata in D major, op. 10/3 [16:29]
Haydn: "Andante with Variations" in F minor (Sonata "Un piccolo divertimento"), H.XVII:6 (1793) [40:00]
Beethoven: Sonata in C minor ("Pathétique"), op. 13 [51:46] 
Encore: Sonata in E-flat major, op. 7: II. "Largo con gran espressione" [1:10:08]


----------



## Joe B

James Conlon leading the Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest in music by Igor Stravinskky:









*Symphonie En 3 Mouvements
Jeu De Cares*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145233


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Don Carlo

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Carlo Maria Giulini

1971, remastered 2000, reissued 2016


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mozart:
Serenade #03 Kv185
Contredances Kv609
Notturno Kv286*
Camerata Academica des Mozarteums Salzburg
Sándor Végh, conductor
Rec. 1988

Disc #06 from:


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms: String Quintets, op. 88 & 111* 
Hagen Quartet, Gerard Causse


----------



## Chilham

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

Vasily Petrenko

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

The Poulenc Trio:


















title track:






edit - this just cracks me up:


----------



## WVdave

Isaac Stern 
Leonard Bernstein - New York Philharmonic
Barber/ Hindemith ‎- Two Twentieth Century Masterpieces - Violin Concertos
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 6113, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1965.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Joe B

David Hill leading Yale Schola Cantorum and the Elm City Girls' Choir in Tawnie Olson's "Magnificat":


----------



## Joe B

Last of the night - Richard Bjella leading the San Antonio Chamber Choir in Rihards Dubra's "A Child's Prayer":


----------



## flamencosketches

*Georg Philipp Telemann*: Tafelmusik, Production 3. Pieter-Jan Belder, Musica Amphion

This is probably one of the best recordings in the Brilliant catalogue. Just a phenomenal performance all around.


----------



## Rogerx

For All the Saints: Anthems, Hymns & Motets

Jason Klein-Mendoza (organ), Sarah Parga (soprano)

All Saints' Choir, Craig Phillips

Bullock: Give us the wings of faith
Elgar: The Spirit of the Lord is upon me (from The Apostles)
Pärt: The Beatitudes
Shephard: The Secret of Christ
Tavener: Song for Athene
Vaughan Williams: For all the saints (Sine nomine)


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Last of the night - Richard Bjella leading the San Antonio Chamber Choir in Rihards Dubra's "A Child's Prayer":
> 
> View attachment 145237


You beat us all by playing Christmas music......:angel:


----------



## danj

The Choral Fantasy on this recording is absolutely sublime. The last movement sends you in another plane of existence.


----------



## Rogerx

Aranjuez-Thibaut Garcia (guitar)

Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Ben Glassberg

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Sainz de la Maza, R: El Vito
Sainz de la Maza, R: Rondeña
Sainz de la Maza, R: Zapateado
Tansman: Musique de cour d'après Robert de Visée


----------



## Rogerx

*Victoria de los Ángeles (1 November 1923 - 15 January 2005*



Sur Les Ailes Du Chant (On Wings of Song) - Victoria De Los Angeles

Varios orchstras and conductors.

1. Lied Op. 34: no 2, Auf Flügeln des Gesanges by Felix Mendelssohn
2. Heart's melodies, Op. 5: no 3, Edvard Grieg
3. Lied, Op. 49: no 4, Wiegenlied by Johannes Brahms
4. Zigeunermelodien (7), Op. 55: no 4, Als die alte Mutter by Antonín Dvorák
5. Martini: Plaisir d'amour. 
6. L'enamourée by Reynaldo Hahn.
7. Les Filles de Cadiz "Chanson Espagnole" by Léo Delibes
8. Canciones negras (5) by Xavier Montsalvatge
9. Irish Lullaby (Montsalvatge).
10. Era la vo by Geni Sadero
11. La Paloma by Sebastián de Iradier
12. Azulao by Jaime Ovalle
13. El niño judío: De España vengo by Pablo Luna y Carné
14. Las hijas del Zebedeo: Carceleras by Ruperto Chapi
15. Madrigales (4) amatorios by Joaquin Rodrigo


----------



## SanAntone

*Myaskovsky: Complete Piano Sonatas* - No. 8 in D Minor
Murray McLachlan


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder & Lieder

Diana Damrau (soprano), Helmut Deutsch (piano), Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Befreit, Op. 39 No. 4
Die Nacht, Op. 10 No. 3
Die Verschwiegenen, Op. 10 No. 6
Die Zeitlose, Op. 10 No. 7
Drei Lieder der Ophelia Op. 67
Du bist Mein Auge Op. 37 No. 4
Du meines Herzens Krönelein, Op. 21 No. 2
Einerlei, Op. 69 No. 3
Leises Lied, Op. 39 No. 1
Lob des Leidens, Op. 15 No. 3
Mädchenblumen (4 songs), Op. 22
Malven, AV 304
Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Nichts, Op. 10 No. 2
Ruhe, meine Seele!, Op. 27 No. 1

Nominee - Female Singer of the Year 
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Female Singer of the Year 
Winner - Solo Vocal Recital (Lieder)
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Winner - Solo Vocal Recital (Lieder)


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Préludes and other piano works

Dino Ciani (piano), Tamás Vásáry (piano)

Arabesques (2)
Danse - Tarantelle styrienne
L'isle joyeuse
La plus que lente
Masques
Pour le piano
Préludes - Book 1
Préludes - Book 2
Suite Bergamasque
Clair de Lune (from Suite Bergamasque)


----------



## Taplow

Malx said:


> *Buxtehude, Membra Jesu nostri - Koopman.*
> 
> I gave this recording a listen via Qobuz as I am considering the box below, any thoughts anyone has about the quality of these performances would be of interest, thanks.


I have yet to discover a Ton Koopman recording that I dislike, and there are many that rank among my favourites for particular works. I do not believe you could go wrong with this box or the price. Amazing value (20.99 for 10 CDs on Amazon Germany). … Having said that, I do not own nearly as much of his œvre as I thought. I should perhaps consider this purchase myself.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Welcome back, Taplow.

*******************

Edward Elgar - various works part twelve of twelve for morning and early afternoon.

_The Spirit of England_ was Elgar's final choral work of note - it was completed while the shadow of war still hung over most of Europe and was dedicated to the dead, especially those from the Worcestershire Regiment. The third section of the work contains the lines which are quoted at Remembrance Sunday services every year:

_'They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old: 
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them...'_

Soon after followed what was to be the final creative flourish with the three chamber works and cello concerto, as Elgar wound down his career as a serious composer after the death of his wife in 1920.

_The Spirit of England_ - cantata for soprano or tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.80 [Text: Laurence Binyon] (1915-17):










Violin Sonata in E-minor op.82 (1918):
String Quartet in E-minor op.83 (1918):
Piano Quintet in A-minor op.84 (1918-19):
_Serenade_ for piano WoO (1932, but probably from much earlier):










Cello Concerto in E-minor op.85 (1918-19):










_The Empire March_ for orchestra WoO (1924):










_Nursery Suite_ - seven pieces for orchestra WoO (1930, based on musical sketches from Elgar's youth):


----------



## Guest002

Some more Percy Grainger: a remarkably fresh and original voice, even today, I think. This time it's John Eliot Gardiner's recording of his 'The Warriors' (I'm skipping the Holst as I have better recordings elsewhere!)

After that, I'm giving this a whirl:









It's a new purchase and I have no idea what to expect, but given it's Percy, I will not be surprised it to be slightly wild, wacky and hugely good fun


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## eljr

Spem in alium - Vidi aquam

Tallis - MacMillan

ORA Singers, Suzi Digby

Release Date: 21st Aug 2020
Catalogue No: HMM90266970
Label: Harmonia Mundi

Presto Recording of the Week
21st August 2020


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Yesterday I had the good fortune to listen (for the first time) to Haselbock and the Wiener Akademie performing Beethoven's 4th Symphony.....wonderful! ( thanks again Merl)
> 
> Today another recording of the 4th ( with the 7th ) arrived in the post. Again this is my first listen to anything from the cycle recorded by Blunier and the Beethoven Orchester Bonn.....equally as impressive.


Listening again to the Blunier 4th and it really is outstanding......again a recording and interpretation that reminds me that one of my favourite pieces of symphonic music is the slow movement of the 4th. Here it is so finely judged!

Earlier this morning I listened to the Rutjer/Bratislava RSO recording of Franz Schmidt's 1st symphony for the first time. Must be a day for slow movements as the 2nd of this work is absolutely superb and in an emotional sense almost overwhelming. This is not to say it 'wears it's heart on its sleeve'....quite the opposite in fact as much of the impact appears to be a direct result of the subtle and considered orchestration and development in the movement.......


----------



## Rogerx

Voices of Angels

Stockholm Syndrome Ensemble, Andrej Power, Lawrence Power, Christianne Stotijn

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV668 'Vor deinen Thron tret' ich'
Dean, B: Voices of Angels
Gubaidulina: Ein Engel ... for alto and double bass
Gubaidulina: Meditation on the Bach Chorale 'Vor deinen Thron tret ich hiermit'
Rachmaninov: How fair this spot, Op. 21 No. 7
Rachmaninov: Muzyka, Op. 34 No. 8
Schnittke: Hymn II for cello and double bass
Wagner: Der Engel (No. 1 from Wesendonck-Lieder)


----------



## eljr

Johannes Ockeghem - Masses Volume 2

Beauty Farm

Release Date: 15th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: FB1909373
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 1 hour 53 minutes

CD II


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos

Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Malx

Taplow said:


> I have yet to discover a Ton Koopman recording that I dislike, and there are many that rank among my favourites for particular works. I do not believe you could go wrong with this box or the price. Amazing value (20.99 for 10 CDs on Amazon Germany). … Having said that, I do not own nearly as much of his œvre as I thought. I should perhaps consider this purchase myself.


Thanks for the comments Taplow much appreciated - that rather confirmed my thoughts, I pushed to button on the order late last night, the deal seemed too good to miss - £14.99 and I got free shipping with a trial of Prime from Amazon UK.


----------



## Vasks

*Pollarolo - Overture to "La Proserpine" (Ng/Signum)
Barsanti - Concerto grosso, Op. 3, No. 6 (Auser Musici/Tactus)
D. Scarlatti - Two Sonatas in G, K. 337 & 338 (Kipnis/EMI)
Torelli - Sonata a cinque #1 for Trumpet and Strings (Schwartz/Delos)
Albinoni - Sinfonia in C (Scimone/Erato)
Vivaldi - Concerto for 2 Violins, 2 Cellos & Strings, RV. 564 (Biondi/Virgin)*


----------



## eljr

Telemann: Christmas Cantatas III

Hanna Herfurtner (soprano), Carola Gunther (alto), Mirko Ludwig (tenor), Fabian Strotmann (tenor), Peter Kooij (bass), Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens

Release Date: 30th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 555396-2
Label: CPO


----------



## sbmonty

Dvořák: Piano Quintet In A, Op. 81
Pavel Haas Quartet; Boris Giltburg


----------



## SearsPoncho

Shostakovich - Symphony #1 - Haitink/LPO

Bruckner - Symphony #9 - Christoph von Dohnanyi/Cleveland Orchestra

Great performances from both orchestras. The Bruckner 9th is one of my favorite recordings

Mendelssohn - String Quartet #6 - Emerson String Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Listened again to Schmidt's 1st Symphony. Read a number of references that include mention of late romanticism, Brahms, Bruckner etc. However as I listen closely to the s;ow movement in particular I believe the one composer that should also be mentioned is Dvorak!....a similar effortless geniality and while this might read possibly a little disparaging I intend this as an appreciative observation. The slow movement reminds me increasingly of the central movement of Dvorak's 3rd.

Now listening to Schubert's 3rd and 4th performed by Heras-Casado and the Freiburger Barockorchester.


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: The Three-Cornered Hat & Nights in the Gardens of Spain

Alejandra Gómez Ordaz (mezzo), Jorge Federico Osorio (piano)

Orchestra of the Americas, Carlos Miguel Prieto


----------



## Jacck

given that we have the All Souls' Day today, it is time for some Requiem. Fauré it is


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145245


*Claudio Monteverdi*

Vespers 1610

Carolyn Sampson and Rebecca Outram, soprano
Daniel Auchincloss and Nicholas Mulroy, high tenor
Charles Daniels and James Gilchrist, tenor
Peter Harvey, Robert Evans, and Robert MacDonald, bass

Choir of the King's Consort
The King's Consort
Robert King, conductor

2006


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'

Concertgebouw Amsterdam, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Shostakovich - Piano Sonata in B Minor 
J.S Bach - French Suite No. 5 in G Major *

I really like this album and this guy's playing. Shostakovich's B Minor Sonata is absolutely fantastic. The first allegro movement is brilliant and exciting and has some really impressive passages of three-part counterpoint and the occasional jazz lick is to be heard every now and then. It's followed up by the sparse, atmospheric slow movement which I love for its introspective quality. The third movement is a great finisher with passages of Baroque point-by-point counterpoint (though it does not retain this texture throughout and Shosty weaves in and out of it very seamlessly), which is fitting because of Bach's French Suite in G Major starts directly after on the B side. I thought this was a great contrast in pieces for the album because it shows the fundamentals Bach laid down and how a very different modern composer still utilizes them centuries later. And it's business as usual for Bach, I don't need to preach to the choir about his genius or try to be verbose about something so inexplicably beautiful. There's this idyllic Sarabande (3rd movement, I think) I really like in particular.


----------



## eljr

Ave Maria: Marian Hymns

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 96137
Label: Brilliant Classics

CD I


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*, Cantatas BWV 79, 192, 80
Joanne Lunn, William Towers, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Continuing with my own personal Bach cantatas pilgrimage, these are cantatas for the Feast of the Reformation, Oct. 31, observing and celebrating the anniversary of Martin Luther nailing his 95 theses to the door of the All-Saints Church in Wittenburg.

Cantata 80 of course is "Ein feste burg," one of the most famous of Martin Luther's hymns and one of Bach's rightly most famous cantatas. Cantata 79 is also really great; there's no obvious reason for it to be overshadowed. It's less grand, but still wonderful!

Anyway these are marvelous performances, as every single one has been to date since I started with them on Christmas 2019.


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert
Piano Trio no.1, D.898

Eugene Istomin
Alexander Schneider 
Pablo Casals









Piano Trio no.2, D.929

Rudolf Serkin
Adolf Busch
Hermann Busch*


----------



## cougarjuno

Telemann Cantatas - Like Bach, he wrote many cantatas, much worth exploring.

_Komm, Geist des Herrn
Kaum wag ich es
Er kam, lobsingt ihm_


----------



## Skakner

*Faure - Nocturnes*


----------



## eljr

Ave Maria: Marian Hymns

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 96137
Label: Brilliant Classics

CD II


----------



## eljr

Ave Maria: Marian Hymns

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 96137
Label: Brilliant Classics

CD III


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various works part one for the rest of today.

Mass no.1: _Missa rorate coeli desuper_ in G for two sopranos, mixed choir and strings Hob. XXII:3 (c. 1750):










_(4) Motetti de Venerabili Sacramento_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob.XXIIIc:5a-d (prob. 1750s):










Horn Concerto no.1 in D Hob.VIId:3 (1762):










Cello Concerto no.1 in C Hob.VIIb:1 (c. 1761-65):










_Stabat Mater_ in G-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob.XXa:1 (1767):


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 145245
> 
> 
> *Claudio Monteverdi*
> 
> Vespers 1610
> 
> Carolyn Sampson and Rebecca Outram, soprano
> Daniel Auchincloss and Nicholas Mulroy, high tenor
> Charles Daniels and James Gilchrist, tenor
> Peter Harvey, Robert Evans, and Robert MacDonald, bass
> 
> Choir of the King's Consort
> The King's Consort
> Robert King, conductor
> 
> 2006


The best Vespers out there with life time warranty! Doesn't matter which version you will put your hands on. SACD or simple CD both have SUPER sound. Performance of the EXTRA class, which I love very much, despite my tendency not to listen such music.


----------



## Dimace

If you like *the Austrian* (all you do, I'm sure) go and buy this one. (only piano works) You will have together some of the best performers of his piano music, like *Ingrid* (she is the best with every composer...) *Hoffmann* (Legendary pianist) *Koopman* (the Master of early music) *Jörg Demus* (Schumann's best friend, Respect!) and *Paul Badura - Skoda* (the GREAT Austrian Teacher and Beethoven's / Mozart's Master) This could be expensive, but worth every single cent.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*

Roy Goodman and the Hanover Band.

David Hurwitz trashed this recording, and I've discovered recently I don't agree with many of his recommendations, so I'm listening to this one. My personal favorite on this symphony is Beecham, but this is very good, with a lightness of touch and musicality of phrasing.


----------



## Knorf

*Krzysztof Penderecki*: Symphony No. 4
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antonia Wit


----------



## starthrower

Listening to the brass sonatas


----------



## MusicSybarite

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Another side of Bax (though fans of the symphonies and tone poems might recognize him in the more spectral passages of the autobiographical Second Sonata, titled "Grey Dancer in the Twilight," and the Third Sonata for its more Celtic flavor). As to performance, unfortunately, I've heard no others for comparison. Recording is warm and intimate.
> 
> View attachment 145213


These are the works I like the least by Bax.


----------



## SanAntone

*Rossini: Semiramide* - Highlights 
Studer, Ramey, LSO, Ion Marin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, A Song of Summer
*

I just found out Kate Bush did a song about Delius called Song of Summer. Her song and video are kind of weird. But it's spurred into listening to the original.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Sonatas Nos. 1-3 for viola da gamba and harpsichord in G major, D major, and G minor, BWV 1027-1029
Jordi Savall, Ton Koopman

I'm aware that many, perhaps most, regard the later recording of these sonatas by these two stellar performers to be superior, but there's a high level of enthusiasm and energy to these 1978 recordings that I find very appealing.


----------



## Malx

Today a mixed bag:

*Handel, Messiah (Parts I & II) - Barbara Schlick, Sandrine Piau, Andreas Scholl, Mark Padmore, Les Arts Florissants Orchestra & Chorus, William Christie. *

*Roy Harris, Symphony No 3 - Detroit SO, Neeme Jarvi.*

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 2 No 3 - Michael Korstick.*


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Hi everyone. Haven't posted in quite awhile. Hope everyone is well and good.

After listening almost exclusively to Mozart for the last few months (mainly Haebler's recordings of the piano sonatas and violin sonatas). I've now started listening to Buxtehude's vocal works.

These recordings have been wonderful:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet No. 13, Op. 130*

What I like about the Vegh Quartet is the intimacy of the recording; they sound like I'm eavesdropping in their room, sitting by the cello.


----------



## eljr

Ave Maria: Marian Hymns

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 96137
Label: Brilliant Classics

CD IV


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Yuja Wang (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice


----------



## eljr

Ballet Highlights

Berliner Philharmoniker, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Russian National Orchestra, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, Neeme Järvi, John Lanchbery, Seiji Ozawa, Mikhail Pletnev, Myung Whun Chung, Mstislav...

Release Date: 8th Oct 2012
Catalogue No: 4784239
Label: DG
Series: Virtuoso
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Serenade No. 2 in A major, Op. 16
London Symphony Orchestra, István Kertész

Just wonderful!


----------



## Merl

Thanks to Mandryka for the heads-up on this. Not my usual type of stuff but I really enjoyed this one (so much that I got it).


----------



## Guest002

This is a new purchase and turns out to be gloriously good fun. Andrew Davis and the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra and Chorus singing a selection of 'premier recordings' of the output of Australia's own Percy Grainger.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> You beat us all by playing Christmas music......:angel:


Actually, as I remember, @eljr played some Christmas music a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Joe B

Krzysztof Penderecki leading the Warsaw National Philharmonic Chorus and National Radio Symphony Orchestra in his "St Luke Passion":


----------



## jim prideaux

Holmboe-6th and 7th Symphonies.

Hughes and the Aarhus S.O.

Holmboe.....natural 'successor' to Nielsen, not just because they are both Danish but musically?


----------



## Flamme

Martin Handley presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, including a Sunday morning Sounds of the Earth slow radio soundscape. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000p2c5


----------



## eljr

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Release Date: 4th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 900191
Label: BR Klassik
Length: 44 minutes


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Actually, as I remember, @eljr played some Christmas music a couple of weeks ago.


yes he did and he was going to point that out but decided it was not important. :angel:


----------



## Bkeske

I am going to try to finish this box set today. A very nice set overall, but all these RCO Anthology sets are worth having IMO.

CD's 12&13


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> Krzysztof Penderecki leading the Warsaw National Philharmonic Chorus and National Radio Symphony Orchestra in his "St Luke Passion":


Awesome. I have been listening to the Wit/Warsaw Philharmonic recording on Naxos, but I've been looking at that as it can still be had for cheap and I figure it's probably worth hearing the composer's own interpretation. What do you think? It's a magnificent work.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Karlheinz Stockhausen*: Grüppen. Arturo Tamayo, Péter Eötvös, Jacques Mercier (conductors), WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln

Great recording of this famous piece. Stockhausen has not all the way clicked with me yet but I do enjoy his music from time to time.


----------



## SanAntone

*Victoria: Requiem Mass 1605*
Tenebrae, Nigel Short


----------



## Chilham

Was supposed to listen to Guillaume de Machaud through the week. Didn't get it done so binge-listened this evening.










Messe de Notre Dame

Andrew Parrott

Taverner Consort, Taverner Choir










Remede de Fortune

Ensemble Project Ars Nova










Ma Fin et Mon Commencement

The Hilliard Ensemble










Douce Dame Jolie

Fortune's Wheel


----------



## Guest

This is absolutely magnificent medieval music.


----------



## SanAntone

Chilham said:


> Was supposed to listen to Guillaume de Machaud through the week. Didn't get it done so binge-listened this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messe de Notre Dame
> 
> Andrew Parrott
> 
> Taverner Consort, Taverner Choir


This is my favorite *Machaut* _Messe_.


----------



## Barbebleu

Mahler, Symphony 8, Bernstein, VPO. Shattering. Not sure why this is considered a “weak” link in Bernstein’s Mahler output. Sometimes the full-on approach works. On this occasion, most assuredly.


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir in choral music by Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## senza sordino

Stravinsky Ragtime, Octet, 3 Pieces, The Soldier's Tale, Pastorale, Concertino, Septet, Dumbarton Oaks, etc.









Stravinsky Rite of Spring, Symphony of Wind Instruments









Prokofiev Cello Concerto, Shostakovich Cello Concerto no 2









Prokofiev String Quartets 1 and 2, Overture on Hebrew Themes for Clarinet String Quartet and piano, Quintet in Gm for oboe clarinet violin viola and double bass









Prokofiev Symphony no 6, Symphonic fragment (3 minutes 15 seconds from 1902), Symphony no 4 revised edition


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I downloaded a couple of albums today to try:
















I'm not sure about Missa Solemnis but the Fauré is a winner


----------



## SanAntone

*Berlioz: Messe Solennelle* 
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## starthrower

The concerto is Hindemith's final orchestral work premiered at New York's Philharmonic Hall in 1962.


----------



## Caroline

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Derek Han (piano), Philharmonia Orchestra and Paul Freeman (conductor)
This an issue of series consisting of 14 3CD-sets with selected highlights taken from our complete edition. This part contains the following works: No. 1 K. 37, No. 11 K. 413, No. 15 K. 450, No. 20 K. 466, No. 21 K. 467 "Elvira Madigan", No. 22 K. 482, No. 23 K. 488, No. 25 K. 503.

Beautiful and well recorded.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leonard Bernstein*: Symphony No.2, the "Age of Anxiety". Marin Alsop, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, w/ Jean-Yves Thibaudet on solo piano

Really enjoying this! It's not so much a symphony as a set of variations for piano concertante, but it's really good. I need to hear more of Bernstein's compositions.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Georg Philipp Telemann*: Tafelmusik, Production 3: Concerto for 2 horns in E-flat major, TWV 54/Es1. Pieter-Jan Belder, Musica Amphion


----------



## Bkeske

The last CD in the RCO Anthology #3 Set. Just a fantastic set from this period; 1960-1970. Not sure why I have a soft spot for these live recordings. For me, there is something about the various noises from the audience, musicians, etc. that add to the sense of 'being there' rather than a distraction.


----------



## SanAntone

*Gabriel Fauré - Piano Quintet No. 2 in c minor, Op. 115* 
Quatuor Ébène, Nicholas Angelich


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony (with Rosa Mannion) and the Bournemouth Sinfonietta in choral music by John Rutter:


----------



## starthrower

CD 3


----------



## Bkeske

Deutsche Grammophon, released 2001


----------



## Rogerx

Delibes: Ballet Suites

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi
Delibes: Coppélia - Suite
Delibes: La Source - suite
Delibes: Sylvia: Suite


----------



## Bkeske

CD 7, symphonies 27,28,& 29


----------



## MusicSybarite

jim prideaux said:


> Holmboe-6th and 7th Symphonies.
> 
> Hughes and the Aarhus S.O.
> 
> Holmboe.....natural 'successor' to Nielsen, not just because they are both Danish but musically?


I would say: yes, just that Holmboe features sharper and more vibrant rhythms and a sense of something earthy to the music.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 109, 38, 98, 188
Joanne Lunn, William Towers, Paul Agnew, Gotthold Schwarz
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Continuing with my own Bach cantatas pilgrimage, cantatas for the Twenty-first Sunday after Trinity.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Tomo Keller
Jan Lisiecki (piano)
Recorded: 2018-12-06
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 9


----------



## jim prideaux

Alfven-En skargardssagen.

Jarvi and the Stockholm P.O.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach

Avi Avital (mandolin), with Ophira Zakai, Ira Givol, Shalev Ad-El

Kammerakademie Potsdam


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin

Teresa Kubiak (Tatyana), Bernd Weikl (Eugene Onegin), Stuart Burrows (Lensky), Julia Hamari (Olga), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Gremin), Enid Hartle (Filipyevna), Anna Reynolds (Larina), Michel Sénéchal (Triquet), Richard Van Allan (Zaretzky), William Mason (Captain)

Royal Opera House Covent Garden, John Alldis Choir
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1974-06-23
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Skakner

*Gabriel Faure*
Cello Sonatas no.1(1917), no.2 (1921)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bkeske said:


> The last CD in the RCO Anthology #3 Set. Just a fantastic set from this period; 1960-1970. Not sure why I have a soft spot for these live recordings. For me, there is something about the various noises from the audience, musicians, etc. that add to the sense of 'being there' rather than a distraction.
> 
> View attachment 145287


I'm guessing that could be a first - Witold Lutosławski sharing a disc with Victor Borge.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.7 in F Hob. XVIII:7 (by 1766 - authorship doubted):
Piano Concerto no.9 in G Hob. XVIII:9 (by 1767):










Symphony no.26 in D-minor [_Lamentatione_] Hob. I:26 (1768 or 1769):
Symphony no.35 in B-flat Hob. I:35 (1767):
Symphony no.49 in F-minor [_La passione_] Hob. I:49 (1768):










_Salve Regina_ in G-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, organ and strings Hob. XXIIIb:2 (1771):










Symphony no.43 in E-flat [_Mercury_] Hob. I:43 (by 1771):
Symphony no.44 in E-minor [_Trauer_] Hob. I:44 (1772):
Symphony no.45 in F-sharp minor [_Farewell_] Hob. I:45 (1772):


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18 Nos 4 & 5 - Tokyo Quartet.*

It was Knorf's posting of this set a few days back that made me take the box from the shelves - superb articulation and clean playing of these sunny quartets in first class sound just what I need in these dark times.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No.5 No. 7

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Guest002

Thanks to suggestions made elsewhere on the forum, today I begin my (re-)discovery of Tchaikovsky with Eugene Ormandy conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra in the Manfred symphony.


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 8 - Kolner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester, Otto Klemperer.*
A live recording from the year of my birth 1957 - the sound is very decent for its vintage which compliments a lively performance.


----------



## eljr

Morning Meditation

Sumeet Anand Pandey

Release Date: 30th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: NXW76150-2
Label: ARC Music
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel, J: Mandolin Concerto in G major, etc.

Alison Stephens (mandolin), Urban Agnas (trumpet)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Taking a minute away from choral works to continue my learn to love Mahler project.
Mahler 1 Ozawa


----------



## sbmonty

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Christa Ludwig
New York Choral Artists, Brooklyn Boys Chorus; New York Philharmonic; Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


>


How is this one?


----------



## eljr

I found it on a streaming service....










Mauchaut: Remede De Fortune

Ensemble Project Ars Nova

Ensemble PAN

Release Date: 1st Jan 1994
Catalogue No: NA068CD
Label: New Albion
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc & Saint-Saens: Quintets For Piano and Strings

Ironwood


----------



## Chilham

eljr said:


> How is this one?


I enjoyed it. A couple of Jordi Savall/Hespèrion XXI-style instrumental pieces, a couple of Trouvere-like songs for solo voice, a couple of Gesualdo-style madrigals, and a three more chant-like pieces for multiple voices. Sound and production seem good to me. I listened through twice and enjoyed it.

I'd recommend all that I listened to last night except maybe the Fortune's Wheel piece. Sound seemed false to me.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - String Quartet Op.135 - Guarneri Quartet (1987)

Schubert - Octet - Vienna Octet


----------



## starthrower

Mathis der Maler
Concerto for trumpet, bassoon and strings
Nobilissima visione orchestral suite


----------



## Marinera

Morning listening

Domenico Scarlatti - Mandolin Sonatas. Pizzicar Galante









Now, The Ear Of The Huguenots. Paul van Nevel & Huelgas Ensemble


----------



## Bourdon

*Codex Las Huelgas*


----------



## Vasks

_Ladies Night Out_

*Joan Tower - Trio Cavany (Lincoln Trio/Cedille)
Sofia Gubaidulina -Concordanza (Lazarev/Vox)
Chen Yi - Tunes from My Home (Weiss-Kaplan-Newman Trio/Bridge)
Sally Beamish - The Imagined Sound of Sun on Stone (Harle/BIS)*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer


----------



## eljr

Machaut: Messe de Notre-Dame

Ensemble Organum, Marcel Pérès

Release Date: 7th Dec 2018
Catalogue No: HMO8901590
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145304


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Lieder ohne Worte
Andante con variazioni
Rondo capriccioso
Präludium und Fuge e-Moll
27 Variations sérieuses

Javier Perianes, piano

2014


----------



## Guest002

The Petrenko recordings of Tchaikovsky's symphonies with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic are very good! 1, 2 and 3 under the belt.

I'm about to switch gear:









Back to Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra for No. 4.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Recently purchased, one of the most varied and entertaining late medieval CDs I've heard. A Franco-Flemish composer, working mainly in Italy, Ciconia died in 1412; a Renaissance forerunner, his compositions are no less interesting than his life, though not a great deal about him is known for sure - _New Grove_ devotes 5 1/2 pages to him. Rhythmically complex and inventive, this disc is devoted to his secular music; the Huelgas Ensemble offers an _intégral_ - not inexpensive - but seemingly a must have.


----------



## pmsummer

ALTRE FOLLIE
_1500 - 1750_
*Alonso Mudarra - Anonymous - Antonio Vivaldi - Antonio de Cabezón - Arcangelo Corelli - Francesco Corbetta - Henricus Albicastro - Juan Bautista - José Cabanilles - Santiago de Murcia - Vincenzo Ruffo*
Hespèrion XXI
Manfredo Kraemer - violon solo
Rolf Lislevand - guitare, théorbe
Michael Behringer - clavecin
Arianna Savall - arpa triple
Balasz Mate - violoncelle
_Jordi Savall_ - director, violes de gambe

_Alia Vox_


----------



## Barbebleu

Rogerx said:


> Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig
> 
> Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer


That's a nice album. One of my favourites.


----------



## Bourdon

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Recently purchased, one of the most varied and entertaining late medieval CDs I've heard. A Franco-Flemish composer, working mainly in Italy, Ciconia died in 1412; a Renaissance forerunner, his compositions are no less interesting than his life, though not a great deal about him is known for sure - _New Grove_ devotes 5 1/2 pages to him. Rhythmically complex and inventive, this disc is devoted to his secular music; the Huelgas Ensemble offers an _intégral_ - not inexpensive - but seemingly a must have.
> 
> View attachment 145309












Two CDs, no more are needed to compile the integral work of Johannes Ciconia (c. 1370-1412), who hails from Liège, but is mainly active in Rome and Padua. Paul Van Nevel and his Huelgas Ensemble made a recording of it in 1980 (reissued a few years ago on Pavane). Jérôme Lejeune, the great inspirer of the Ricercar label, uses two ensembles for this new, again exceptionally beautifully arranged edition: the Swiss La Morra for the profane music and the French Diabolus in Musica for the motets and mass parts (complete masses of Ciconia have we don't). Most (if not all) of Ciconia's secular songs wrote in the last years of his short life. There are seventeen in total, three of which are in French and fourteen in Italian. The ensemble La Morra will perform them, conducted by the instrumentists Corina Marti and Michel Gondko, in a line-up of three female voices, a countertenor and a small instrumental group (flute, clavicembalum, lute, fiddle). The sacred works form an impressive and striking ensemble of motets, parts of masses (seven Gloria's and three Creed's) and other pieces in Latin. You immediately feel and hear that you are dealing here with a refined and innovative composer, one of the greatest of his time, with a style that points to that of Guillaume Dufay. Diabolus in Musica, conducted by Antoine Guerber, opts for performances with one vote per party, in which female and male voices remain separate. Only those instruments (organettos and trombones) are used, which are known to have been found in the private chapels of the wealthy in the early 15th century. Both ensembles are among the best performers of medieval music, they perform these fascinating, often complex works with a remarkable attention to the text and structure, and combine great clarity with an extremely well-groomed sound culture.


----------



## Malx

Back to the Klemperer box:

*Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Maria Stader (soprano), Grace Hoffman (mezzo-soprano), Waldemar Kmentt (tenor), Hans Hotter (bass), Kolner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester & Chorus, Otto Klemperer.*

Another 'Live' radio recording this time from 1958.


----------



## Bourdon

*Machaut*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000p1mv
Georgia Mann presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.


----------



## Bourdon

*Tielman Susato & Thomas Morley*

CD1


----------



## eljr

Telemann: Concerti per molti stromenti

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

Release Date: 28th Apr 2017
Catalogue No: HMM902261
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 72 minutes
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2017
Concerto Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017


----------



## Jacck

a four-legged friend of mine died today, so a requiem for her

*Antonín Dvořák - Requiem *
Ančerl


----------



## Malx

Jacck said:


> a four-legged friend of mine died today, so a requiem for her
> 
> *Antonín Dvořák - Requiem *
> Ančerl


My commiserations Jacck.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Overture to _Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus_, Op. 43; Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel

Still my favorite period-instruments Beethoven cycle, but I haven't heard the new Savall 1-5.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145314


*John Dowland*

Nigel North, lute
Jacob Heringman, lute
Dorothy Linell, lute
The Rose Consort of Viols
Steven Rickards, counter-tenor
Catherine King, mezzo soprano

compilation 2009


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145315


*Max Bruch*

String Octet
Quintet for Piano and String Quartet
String Quintet

Ensemble Ulf Hoelscher

1999


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jacck said:


> a four-legged friend of mine died today, so a requiem for her


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, A Mass of Life*

Sir Charles Groves and the London Phil. choir. I'm a little disappointed they didn't throw Beecham's recording in here as well, but I guess this piece really needs a full stereo treatment.


----------



## Itullian

Picken and choosin from this great set.


----------



## RockyIII

Jacck said:


> a four-legged friend of mine died today, so a requiem for her


I'm sorry to hear about your pet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Requiem*


----------



## Itullian

Jacck said:


> a four-legged friend of mine died today, so a requiem for her
> 
> *Antonín Dvořák - Requiem *
> Ančerl


My condolences. I know how you feel.


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Overture and Suites Nos. 1 & 2 to _The Tempest_, Op. 109; _The Bard_, Op. 64; _Tapiola_, Op. 112
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu


----------



## eljr

Early Music

Kronos Quartet

Catalogue No: 7559794572
Label: Nonesuch
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## eljr

Handel - Concerti Grossi, Op. 3

The Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr

Release Date: 5th Mar 2007
Catalogue No: HMU907415
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 67 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2007
Editor's Choice
Winner - Baroque Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2007
Winner - Baroque Instrumental
First Choice
Building a Library
October 2017
First Choice


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert 
String Quintet in C major, D.956









Amadeus Quartet
William Pleeth
*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest002

Jacck said:


> a four-legged friend of mine died today, so a requiem for her
> 
> *Antonín Dvořák - Requiem *
> Ančerl


Oh bum.

From your avatar, I'm suspecting feline, not canine.

I wish you well, with my favourite words about cats:

_For I will consider my Cat Jeoffry.
For he is the servant of the Living God, duly and daily serving him.
For at the first glance of the glory of God in the East, he worships in his way.
For this is done by wreathing his body seven times round with elegant quickness.
For he knows that God is his Saviour.
For there is nothing sweeter than his peace when at rest.
For God has blessed him in the variety of his movements._

And, from the same source, what I put on my own cat's grave:

_For he is of the tribe of Tiger_

Sympathies.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145320


*Frédéric Chopin*

Works for Piano and Orchestra

Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise brillante in G major / E flat major, op. 22
Rondo à la krakowiak in F major, op. 14
Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" from Mozart's Don Giovanni, op. 2
Fantasy on Polish Airs, op. 3
Nocturne in C sharp minor, op. posth.

Jan Lisiecki, piano
NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester
Krzysztof Urbański, conductor

2017


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various works part three for the rest of today.

_Mass no.7: Missa brevis Sancti Joannis de Deo_ [_'Kleine Orgelmesse'_] in B-flat for soprano, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob. XXII:7 (by 1778):










Piano Concerto no.4 in G Hob. XVIII:4 (by 1782):
Piano Concerto no.11 in D Hob. XVIII:11 (bet. 1780 and 1783):










Cello Concerto no.2 in D Hob. VIIb:2 (1783):










Piano Sonata no.53 in E-minor Hob. XVI:34 (1784):
Piano Sonata no.54 in G Hob. XVI:40 (1784):
Piano Sonata no.55 in B-flat Hob. XVI:41 (1784):
Piano Sonata no.56 in D Hob. XVI:42 (1784):










Symphony no.82 in C [_The Bear_] Hob. 1:82 (1786):
Symphony no.83 in G-minor [_The Hen_] Hob. 1:83 (1785):
Symphony no.84 in E-flat [_In nomine Domini_] Hob. 1:84 (1786):


----------



## elgar's ghost

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Oh bum.
> 
> From your avatar, I'm suspecting feline, not canine.
> 
> I wish you well, with my favourite words about cats:
> 
> _For I will consider my Cat Jeoffry.
> For he is the servant of the Living God, duly and daily serving him.
> For at the first glance of the glory of God in the East, he worships in his way.
> For this is done by wreathing his body seven times round with elegant quickness.
> For he knows that God is his Saviour.
> For there is nothing sweeter than his peace when at rest.
> For God has blessed him in the variety of his movements._
> 
> And, from the same source, what I put on my own cat's grave:
> 
> _For he is of the tribe of Tiger_
> 
> Sympathies.


If there were more people like Christopher Smart in the world then it would be a nicer place.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Violin Concertos 1 & 2
Sinfonia Concertante

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Malx

Well, I tried this recording again after a long break - I got through Part I but gave up half way through Part II.
This is a style of performance in choral singing that is so different to the other recordings I have of the piece, one that I can't come to terms with, ot at least not this particular recording.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Well, I tried this recording again after a long break - I got through Part I but gave up half way through Part II.
> This is a style of performance in choral singing that is so different to the other recordings I have of the piece, one that I can't come to terms with, ot at least not this particular recording.


 Only for an acquired taste


----------



## flamencosketches

Jacck said:


> a four-legged friend of mine died today, so a requiem for her
> 
> *Antonín Dvořák - Requiem *
> Ančerl


My condolences Jacck. A dog, a cat, or something else?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*: Piano Sonata in F-sharp minor, op.81. Stephen Hough

Another Beethoven? Definitely getting a Beethovenian sonata vibe from this work. First attentive listen to this composer. Not too bad!


----------



## Guest

Amazing.


----------



## Bkeske

elgars ghost said:


> I'm guessing that could be a first - Witold Lutosławski sharing a disc with Victor Borge.


 that was somewhat a surprising ending to the set, but amusing. I have 3 of these sets, and must say, this one may turn out to be my favorite, and one I go back to most often.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145325


*George Frideric Handel*

Alcina

Il Complesso Barocco
Alan Curtis

2009


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I loaded the CD player with five CDs featuring composers conducting their own works, and one playing the piano in one of his own works:

1. *Stravinsky*: _Movements for Piano and Orchestra_ (Igor Stravinsky/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Philippe Entremonte, piano); _Movements for Piano and Orchestra_ (Igor Stravinsky/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Charles Rosen, piano); _Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra_ (Igor Stravinsky/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Philippe Entremont, piano); _Violin Concerto_ (Igor Stravinsky/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Isaac Stern, violin) Works of Igor Stravinsky Sony Box Set
2. *Bernstein*: _Symphony #2 for Piano and Orchestra "The Age of Anxiety"_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchesra w/Lukas Foss, piano); _Serenade for Solo Violin, Strings, Harp and Percussion after Plato's Symposium_ (Leonard Bernstein/Symphony of the Air w/Isaac Stern, violin) Sony Bernstein Century 
3. *Copland*: _Our Town_ (Aaron Copland/London Symphony Orchestra); _The Red Pony Suite_; _El Salon Mexico_; _Danzon Cubano_; _Three Latin-American Sketches_ (Aaron Copland/New Philharmonia Orchestra) CBS Masterworks 
4. *Bernstein*: _Prelude, Fugue & Riffs_ (Leonard Bernstein/Columbia Jazz Combo w/Benny Goodman, clarinet); *Copland*: _Clarinet Concerto_ (Aaron Copland/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Benny Goodman, clarinet); *Stravinsky*: _Ebony Concerto_ (Igor Stravinsky/Columbia Jazz Combo w/Benny Goodman, clarinet); *Morton Gould*: _Derivations for Clarinet and Band_ (Morton Gould/Columbia Jazz Combo w/Benny Goodman, clarinet); *Bartok*: _Contrasts_ (Benny Goodman, clarinet; Joseph Szigeti, violin, Bela Bartok, piano) CBS Masterworks
5. *Boulez*: _Le Marteau sans Maitre_ (Pierre Boulez/Ensemble Musique Vivante w/Yvonne Minton, mezzo-soprano); _Livre pour cordes_ (Pierre Boulez/Strings of the New Philharmonia Orchestra) Sony Masterworks of the 20th Century Box Set

We start with some concerto material from Igor Stravinsky's "Neo-Classical" period, all demonstrating Stravinsky's powers as a master craftsman. Next up; more concerto-like works from Leonard Bernstein in all but name, where Bernstein manages enough great moments and interesting ideas for me to warrant continued listening even if I'm still not completely won over to them. Copland then steps in with some of his "B" material from his popular "Americana" phase with a style reminiscent of works such as _Appalachian Spring_ and _Rodeo_ with the last three works showing a penchant for Copland's preoccupation with music from "South of the Border." The next set is mostly comprised of some early favorites that I first encountered on vinyl in an album called _Meeting at the Summit_ where Benny Goodman plays "Jazz-inspired" classics minus the Bartok filler (which is also very good). When I first heard these "Jazz-inspired" classics by Bernstein, Copland, Stravinsky and Morton Gould, I was a teenager who knew nothing about Jazz and I actually thought at the time that the album _was_ Jazz. Later, I realized that the pieces only incorporated Jazz rhythms, but by that time it had already prompted me into a pronounced "Jazz phase" that peaked through college and a few years beyond. We round things out with Pierre Boulez and his wonderful _Le Marteau sans Maitre_ or _Hammer Without a Master_, and once you get to know it, it's really quite listenable, even for a "serial" piece, though the _Livre pour cordes_ is more difficult.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.6 in A minor, the "Tragic". Pierre Boulez, Vienna Philharmonic

Phenomenal performance of this work, which is decidedly not one of my favorite Mahler symphonies. Boulez's signature clarity of textures brings a lot of incredible detail to light. Boulez thought highly of this work, which he included as one of his top 10 most important works of the 20th century, and it shows.


----------



## Barbebleu

Mahler 9, Bernstein, Concertgebouw. Hmm, unsure about this one. I love Bernstein’s Mahler but this particular interpretation seems at odds with itself. The first two movements just don’t mesh with the last two. The tempi and inner structure just seem weird. However the third movement is much more together and the final movement is immense. His control of the slow, and some say too slow, pace is just phenomenal. I ended up, as I always do with the ninth, adoring every moment but overall, to my ears, it just doesn’t gel. Pity, because the last movement is sublime.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:








*Kim Arnesen:* Magnificat
*Aaron Jay Kernis:* Musica Celestis

Current listening:


----------



## Caroline

Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
Hanover Band; Roy Goodman


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Earlier:
Prokofiev Piano Sonata #6








Britten: Simple Symphony








Currently: Beroff/Masur Prokofiev PC 1&2


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rounding out Medieval Monday (two copies are available for sale on Amazon at $146.00, do not know if an indulgence is included in that price or not...)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Rounding out Medieval Monday (two copies are available for sale on Amazon at $146.00, do not know if an indulgence is included in that price or not...)


One would hope so...


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in music by Sir James MacMillan:








*Seven Last Words from the Cross
On the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin
Te Deum*


----------



## Ulfilas

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique






My favourite recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Labyrinth- Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 4 in E minor
Couperin, F: Les baricades mistérieuses (from Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 6ème in B flat)
Gainsbourg: La Javanaise
Pärt: Pari intervallo
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K32 in D minor
Villa-Lobos: Valsa da Dor


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 "Det Uudslukkelige"
Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Rogerx

KlavierKing said:


> Amazing.


Two other albums are also great - Couperin and the Chopin Mazurkas.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

*Vincenzo Bellini (Catania, 3 november 1801 - Puteaux, 1935)*



Bellini: Masses in G major & D major

World premiere recordings

Paoletta Marrocu (soprano), Cinzia Forte (soprano), Lorenzo Regazzo (bass), Stefano Ferrari (tenor)

Accademia I Filarmonici, Accademia I Filarmonici Choir, Maurizio Ciampi


----------



## Rogerx

Harp Concertos

Marisa Robles (harp)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown

anon.: Theme, Variations and Rondo pastorale
Beethoven: Variations (6) in F major on a Swiss Song, WoO 64
Boieldieu: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C
Dittersdorf: Harp Concerto in A major
Handel: Harp Concerto in B flat major, Op. 4 No. 6, HWV 294
Handel: Sixteen Concertos for Organ and Strings
Handel: Theme and Variations in G minor


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Two other albums are also great - Couperin and the Chopin Mazurkas.


I love the Couperin, but I haven't heard the Chopin. This is a different sort of GV (but not Lang Lang different!). Many variations are played quietly and with a nearly muted tone, while others burst forth. The last variation, the main one in which he uses the sustain pedal, slowly builds to a climax, then quietly recedes. It's really quite a special recording. I might not want it as my _only_ version, but if one likes his playing and the work, then it's a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (Gofriller cello 1700)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: La Sonnambula

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Giovanni Foiani (bass), Fernando Corena (bass), Angelo Mercuriali (tenor), Nicola Monti (tenor), Margreta Elkins (mezzo-soprano) Sylvia Stahlman (soprano)
Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1962-09
Recording Venue: Teatro Della Pergola, Florence


----------



## Malx

Taking a little break from searching the dark corners of the collection this morning to continue my journey through the Sinopoli box of Mahler Symphonies.

*Mahler Symphony No 4 - Edita Gruberova, Philharmonia Orchestra, Sinopoli.*


----------



## Ariasexta

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Rounding out Medieval Monday (two copies are available for sale on Amazon at $146.00, do not know if an indulgence is included in that price or not...)
> 
> View attachment 145333


Terrible price if you really have bought it.


----------



## Rogerx

#CelloUnlimited

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Casals: El Cant dels Ocells (Song of the birds)
Crumb, G: Cello Sonata
Henze, H: Serenade for Cello Solo
Hindemith: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 25 No. 3
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8
Müller-Schott: Cadenza
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Cello in C minor, Op. 134 (completed Blok)

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2020
Editor's Choice
Winner - Solo Instrumental Recital (Cello)
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Winner - Solo Instrumental


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various works part four for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.85 in B-flat [_La Reine_] Hob. I:85 (1785 or 1786):
Symphony no.86 in D Hob. I:86 (1786):
Symphony no.87 in A Hob. I:87 (1786):










_Die sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlösers am Kreuze_ [_The Seven Last Words of our Saviour on the Cross_] for orchestra Hob. XX:1 - version for string quartet Hob. III:50-56 (orig. 1786 - arr. 1787):










Symphony no.88 in G Hob. I:88 (1787):
Symphony no.91 in E-flat G Hob. I:91 (1788):










Piano Sonata no.58 in F Hob. XVI:48 (1789):










Piano Sonata no.59 in E-flat Hob. XVI:49 (1789):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Henryk Górecki*: Symphony No.3, op.36, the "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs". Dawn Upshaw, David Zinman, London Sinfonietta

Probably just the first movement for today. Always a pleasure returning to this phenomenal work, though I think I will only be listening to the first movement for now.


----------



## eljr

Handel: Messiah

Erin Wall (soprano), Elizabeth DeShong (mezzo-soprano), Andrew Staples (tenor), John Relyea (bass-baritone)

Toronto Mendelssohn Choir, Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis

Release Date: 28th Oct 2016
Catalogue No: CHSA5176
Label: Chandos
Length: 1 hour 54 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
2nd December 2016
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2017
Choral & Song Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016
Nominee - Choral Performance
Grammy Awards
60th Awards (2017)
Nominee - Choral Performance

CD I


----------



## eljr

flamencosketches said:


> *Henryk Górecki*: Symphony No.3, op.36, the "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs". Dawn Upshaw, David Zinman, London Sinfonietta
> 
> Probably just the first movement for today. Always a pleasure returning to this phenomenal work, though I think I will only be listening to the first movement for now.


A remarkable work!


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Today's commute:
> 
> View attachment 145326
> 
> *Kim Arnesen:* Magnificat
> *Aaron Jay Kernis:* Musica Celestis
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> View attachment 145327





Joe B said:


> Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in music by Sir James MacMillan:
> 
> View attachment 145334
> 
> *Seven Last Words from the Cross
> On the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin
> Te Deum*


Great run last night!


----------



## eljr

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Rounding out Medieval Monday (two copies are available for sale on Amazon at $146.00, do not know if an indulgence is included in that price or not...)
> 
> View attachment 145333


chok guzel!

....................


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Labyrinth- Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)
> 
> Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 4 in E minor
> Couperin, F: Les baricades mistérieuses (from Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 6ème in B flat)
> Gainsbourg: La Javanaise
> Pärt: Pari intervallo
> Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
> Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1
> Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K32 in D minor
> Villa-Lobos: Valsa da Dor


I enjoy this one very much.


----------



## flamencosketches

Inspired by JoeB:










*James MacMillan*: Te Deum. Stephen Layton, Polyphony

I'm rather unfamiliar with the composer; this is the only disc of his I have (it was a $2 used bookstore find, one of my luckier ones). But it does sound very good. The choir sounds amazing; I think I should find more of the Layton/Polyphony stuff.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I enjoy this one very much.


I never expected to have the Cage 4.33 in my collection.


----------



## Skakner

*Dvorak - Violin Concerto
Strauss - Vier letzte lieder*


----------



## Rogerx

Perfido!

Concert-arias by Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven

Sophie Bevan (soprano)

The Mozartists, Ian Page

Beethoven: Ah! Perfido, Op. 65
Beethoven: No, non turbati, WoO 92a
Haydn: Berenice, che fai? (Scena di Berenice), Hob XXIVa:10
Haydn: Solo e pensoso, Hob. XXIVb:20
Mozart: Ah, lo previdi... Ah, t'invola agl'occhi miei, K272
Mozart: Basta Vicesti... Ah non lasciarmi no. K295a
Mozart: Bella mia fiamma, addio... Resta, oh cara, K528
Mozart: O temerario Arbace... Per quel paterno amplesso, K79


----------



## eljr

Handel: Jephtha

James Gilchrist (Jephtha), Susan Bickley (Storge), Sophie Bevan (Iphis), Robin Blaze (Hamor), Matthew Brook (Zebul) & Grace Davidson (Angel)

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

Release Date: 1st Sep 2014
Catalogue No: COR16121
Label: Coro
Length: 2 hours 47 minutes

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2014
First Choice
Building a Library
January 2018
First Choice

CD III


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I never expected to have the Cage 4.33 in my collection.


LOL...............


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

CD4


----------



## sbmonty

Sibelius: Violin Concerto In D Minor, Op. 47
Leonidas Kavakos; Lahti Symphony Orchestra; Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Vasks

_Zowie! Zoltan!!_

*Kodaly - Sonata for Solo Cello (Kliengel/Naxos)
Kodaly - Intermezzo (Jacques Thibaud String Trio/Audite)
Kodaly - Dances of Marosszek (Tortelier/Chandos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145339


*Frédéric Chopin*

Piano Concertos Nos.1 and 2

Polish Festival Orchestra
Krystian Zimerman, soloist and conductor

1999


----------



## Rogerx

Clementi: Piano Works Vol. 3

Stefan Irmer (piano)

Sonata in A Major, Op. 25 No. 4
Sonata in A Major, Op. 33 No. 1
Sonata in D Major, Op. 25 No. 6
Sonata in F major, Op. 33 No. 2
Sonata in F sharp minor, Op. 25 No. 5 (aka Op. 26 No. 2)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Holst: The Hymn of Jesus, Op.37 / H.140 (1988 - Remaster), Hymn

Choristers of St Paul's Cathedral, Richard Hickox, Christopher Dearnley (director)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Choristers of St. Paul's Cathedral Choir
Sir Charles Groves
Recorded: 1977-03-08
Recording Venue: 7 & 8 March 1977, Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Ariasexta said:


> Terrible price if you really have bought it.


Yes, does seem a tad exorbitant  ; (bought my copy years ago at a used bookshop _à prix réduit_)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

"Well, here's another nice messe you've gotten me into" (Oliver Hardy) :


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works

The Three Sonatas

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Going to listen to a heap o' music today to ease my election jitters. I haven't listened to this LP in a very long time and at least based on the first movement, it seems a more than creditable performance; recording is first rate with wonderful definition. Add to that, words of wisdom in the liner notes: "...the purpose of an intelligently conceived programme is not necessarily to provide a series of literary equivalents to given musical passages...we must keep in mind that the programme for the _Symphonie_ is not play-by-play description of a series of events, but an evocation of a series of states of mind and feeling." (Conrad Osborne) Would like to hear more from André Vandernoot (1927-91).


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58

Krystian Zimerman (piano)
Wiener Philharmoniker

Recorded: 1991-12
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## Malx

*Alfred Schnittke, Viola Concerto - Kim Kashkashian (viola), Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Saarbrucken, Dennis Russell Davies.*

A piece I enjoy more with each listen.


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann*: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61
Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado

Simply wonderful!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Up next, another LP, three tuneful if curious concerti - they present something of a mystery in the composer's oeuvre and were apparently not performed in his lifetime. They are anthologies of some of his greatest hit melodies, conducted here by a distinguished Händelian. As someone once remarked, there are few things less Anglo than umlauts - more typical these days of heavy metal bands, I suppose; still, I must say that I do enjoy seeing them, period instruments if you will). Leppard, sadly, died last year, he would have reached his centenary in 2027!


----------



## Knorf

I always want to restore the umlaut in Händel, too, and the original spelling of his whole name actually: Georg Friedrich Händel. But he did live in England for most of his career, indeed his life, 1712-1759, and became a British subject in 1727.


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Scriabin*: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in F-sharp minor, Op. 20
Anatol Ugorski
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

I love this piece, and this recording!


----------



## Malx

*Sofia Gubaidulina, Concerto for Viola and Orchestra - Yuri Bashmet, Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev.*

A disc that I should dig out more often, superb works superbly performed.


----------



## Bourdon

*Händel*

I agree with "Ich muss Caligari werden"
that Leppard is an excellent Händel conductor, I have a preference for his recordings compared to Marriner's.
A good idea to listen to his "Watermusic" again. Here no short-breathed phrasing or other artificialities that often pass for "HIP".


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Skakner

*Vaughan Williams - Symphony 4*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000p2cf
Numbers are beautiful, and mathematics is an art: that is the formula for this episode, in which Sule Rimi and Alibe Parsons read work from poets and philosophers entranced by the beauty, order, irrationality, and infinite wisdom to be found in digits, numerals, and counting.

In addition, they are accompanied by music from composers embedding numerology and codes into their work, including Johann Sebastian Bach, Olivier Messiaen and Iannis Xenakis.

Readings:

Bertrand Russell - The Study of Mathematics (Extract)
Mary Cornish - Numbers
Philip Larkin - Counting
Jo Shapcott - Shapcott's Variation on Schoenberg's orchestration of Bach's Prelude and Fugue in E flat major, St Anne (Prom 24)
Carl Sandburg - Number Man
Ben Jonson - VI. - To the Same
Emily Dickinson - It's all I have to bring today
Daniil Kharms - A Sonnet
Velimir Khlebnikov - Numbers
Plato - Epinomis (Extract) (trans. Edith Hamilton, Huntington Cairns)
Emily Dickinson - 'Tis One by One - the Father counts -
Edna St. Vincent Millay - Euclid alone has looked on Beauty bare
Wisława Szymborska - Pi
Jakob Bernoulli - Treatise on Infinite Series
Douglas Goetsch - Counting
Paul Erdos - a famous quote
Michael Donaghy - Two Spells for Sleeping

Produced by Jack Howson. 
A Reduced Listening production for BBC Radio 3.


----------



## SanAntone

*Webern: 5 Sacred Songs Op.15 For Voice, Flute, Clarinet, Bass Clarinet, Trumpet, Harp, Violin And Viola*
Christiane Oelze and Ensemble Intercontemporain and Pierre Boulez


----------



## Flamme

Members of the Shanghai Symphony Orchestra play music by Barber, Bartok, Piazzolla and Haydn. Presented by Catriona Young.

12:31 AM
Samuel Barber (1910-1981)
Adagio for Strings
Shanghai Symphony Orchestra, Zhang Jiemin (conductor)

12:39 AM
Bela Bartok (1881-1945)
Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
Shanghai Symphony Orchestra, Zhang Jiemin (conductor)

01:12 AM
Astor Piazzolla (1921-1992)
The Four Seasons of Buenos Aires
Li Pei (violin), Shanghai Symphony Orchestra, Zhang Jiemin (conductor)

01:40 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Divertimento in C, Hob. IV:1 (attacca)
Su Ting (violin), Huang Beixing (cello), Hu Zhe (flute)

01:49 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Divertimento in G, Hob. IV:2
Su Ting (violin), Huang Beixing (cello), Hu Zhe (flute)

01:56 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Divertimento in G, Hob. IV:3
Su Ting (violin), Huang Beixing (cello), Hu Zhe (flute)

02:06 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Divertimento in G, Hob. IV:4
Su Ting (violin), Huang Beixing (cello), Hu Zhe (flute)

02:11 AM
Li Jinguang (1907-1993)
Tuberose
Su Ting (violin), Huang Beixing (cello), Hu Zhe (flute)

02:14 AM
Chen Gexin (1914-1961)
Bright Flower and Full Moon
Su Ting (violin), Huang Beixing (cello), Hu Zhe (flute)

02:16 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Trio Sonata {Trio Sonata [adapted from Trio Sonata No 3 in D minor for organ (BWV 527)]
Tafelmusik Baroque Soloists

02:31 AM
Uros Krek (1922-2008)
Sinfonietta
RTV Slovenia Symphony Orchestra, Rossen Milanov (conductor)

02:59 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Quintet in F minor Op.34 for piano and strings
Aleksandra Juozapenaite-Eesma (piano), Ciurlionis Quartet

03:41 AM
Gion Giusep Derungs (b.1932)
Epigrams for male voices and piano
Ligia Grischa, Rudolf Reinhardt (piano), Gion Giusep Derungs (director)

03:48 AM
Alfonso Ferrabosco (1543-1588)
Pavan and Fantasie for lute
Nigel North (lute)

03:55 AM
Ludomir Rozycki (1883-1953)
Stanczyk - Symphonic Scherzo Op 1
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Janusz Przbylski (conductor)

04:05 AM
Isaac Albeniz (1860-1909)
El Corpus en Sevilla from 'Iberia' (Book 1)
Plamena Mangova (piano)

04:14 AM
George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
He shall feed his flock (Messiah)
Marita Kvarving Solberg (soprano), Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Ketil Haugsand (conductor)

04:20 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Concerto in G minor 'per l'Orchestra di Dresda'
Cappella Coloniensis, Hans-Martin Linde (conductor)

04:31 AM
Antonio Salieri (1750-1825)
Sinfonia in D major 'Veneziana'
Stavanger Symphony Orchestra, Fabio Biondi (conductor)

04:41 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Ballade for piano no 4 (Op 52) in F minor
Zbigniew Raubo (piano)

04:53 AM
Lorenzo Allegri (1567-1648)
Primo Ballo della notte d'amore & Sinfonica (Spirito del ciel)
Suzie Le Blanc (soprano), Barbara Borden (soprano), Dorothee Mields (soprano), Tragicomedia, Stephen Stubbs (director)

05:03 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Overture in D major, D590, 'in the Italian style'
Stavanger Symphony Orchestra, Paul McCreesh (conductor)

05:11 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Duet for viola and cello in E flat major, WoO.32
Milan Telecky (viola), Juraj Alexander (cello)

05:21 AM
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Trio No.8 from Essercizii Musici
Camerata Koln, Michael Schneider (recorder), Rainer Zipperling (cello), Yasunori Imamura (theorbo), Sabine Bauer (harpsichord), Harald Hoeren (organ)

05:29 AM
Heino Kaski (1885-1957)
Symphony in B minor (Op.16) (1918/19)
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ilpo Mansnerus (conductor)

05:55 AM
George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
Violin Sonata in A minor (Op.1 No.4) (HWV.362)
Tomaz Lorenz (violin), Jerko Novak (guitar)

06:05 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Quintet in E flat major for piano, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon (K.452)
Anton Kuerti (piano), James Mason (oboe), James Campbell (clarinet), James Sommerville (horn), James McKay (bassoon)
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000p1ny


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: Concerto for Orchestra
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## flamencosketches

*Joseph Haydn*: String Quartet No.25 in C major, op.20 no.2. Kodály Quartet

This is a masterpiece; one of my favorite Haydn quartets. That first movement is a stunner... and then so is the second movement adagio. I love these Kodály Quartet Haydn recordings. I'm vaguely considering buying the full set, though I need to sample the others (namely the Buchberger on Brilliant).


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Roger Norrington leading the Radio Symphony Orchestra Stuttgart in Ludwig van Beethoven's "Symphony No. 5" and "Symphony No. 6":










Finishing the last 2 movements of No. 6 at home before dinner.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas*

I stumbled on this set at a used CD store, so it was an unintentional impulse purchase. Wow, it's great. The only complaint I have is that the first theme of Pastoral's first movement is slower than I want it to be, but as to the rest, wow, it's great.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I'm vaguely considering buying the full set, though I need to sample the others (namely the Buchberger on Brilliant).


I agree with you on the Kodaly's box set: it is solid. I can't think of any weak performances. I got their complete set inexpensively as one by one the single disks dribbled into my used CD store.

I'm listening to the Buchberger's Emperor quartet. It sounds good also, even with their HIP practices, though their sound is a little thin; it wears me out after a while. I'm surprised their set is cheaper than the Naxos set.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Messiaen - Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum - Haitink/RCO

Takemitsu - November Steps - Haitink/RCO


----------



## flamencosketches

*Charles Ives*: Symphony No.2. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic

I greatly enjoy this symphony from time to time, but otherwise I do struggle with Ives as a composer. Brilliant recording from latter day Bernstein, full of joy and life. Though his audible grunts in the climactic moments are annoying!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

flamencosketches said:


> *Charles Ives*: Symphony No.2. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
> 
> I greatly enjoy this symphony from time to time, but otherwise I do struggle with Ives as a composer. Brilliant recording from latter day Bernstein, full of joy and life. Though his audible grunts in the climactic moments are annoying!


Ives is definitely a guy I want to like but hasn't quite happened to me yet either. On paper I should love him because im an enthusiast for weird music and hes wacky as all get out. It's real _unheimlich_ how ahead of his time was was .


----------



## Chilham

In a change to my scheduled listening:










Victoria: Requiem

Tallis Scholars

Delightful!


----------



## flamencosketches

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Ives is definitely a guy I want to like but hasn't quite happened to me yet either. On paper I should love him because im an enthusiast for weird music and hes wacky as all get out. It's real _unheimlich_ how ahead of his time was was .


A lot of the time I'm wondering, what's the point? But this is a totally solid symphony with a maybe slightly too bombastic finale.










*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Capriccio Italien, op.45. Vladimir Ashkenazy, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Getting in my Tchaikovsky bag a little bit, as I do from time to time. Extremely solid high Romantic music, just maybe not all the way to my taste. I want to check out more of his overtures.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Listening tonight only to a select few things that impart incalculable joy, the favoritest of the faves, the finest of the, er, Fine:

_Partita for Wind Quintet _


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Herbert Howells:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leonard Bernstein*: Mass: A Theater Piece for Singers, Players & Dancers. Leonard Bernstein, Norman Scribner Choir, Berkshire Boys' Choir, uncredited orchestra, w/ baritone Alan Titus in the lead role

I'm glued to the election results but wanted to listen to some music to clear my head. Somehow this is what came to mind. I'm really enjoying it, as always. It's a great piece in my book, and this recording leaves nothing to be desired. I question whether any other conductor could really pull off the sprawl and eclecticism of this massive work.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae:









*Jonathan Dove:* Seek him that maketh the seven stars
*Francis Pott:* The souls of the righteous
*Giles Swayne:* Magnificat
*Sir John Tavener:* Mother and Child
*Alexander L'Estange:* Lute-book lullaby
*Jeremy Filsell:* Oh be joyful in the Lord
*Richard Rodney Bennett:* The seasons of his mercies
*Francis Pott:* My song is love unknown


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Some Franck: Sonata for Piano and Violin before I get back to my choral music


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Albrecht Mayer: Bonjour Paris

Albrecht Mayer (oboe)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Mathias Mönius, Gotthard Odermatt

Debussy: Clair de Lune (from Suite Bergamasque)
Debussy: La fille aux cheveux de lin (from Préludes - Book 1: No. 8)
Fauré: Pavane, Op. 50
Fauré: Sicilienne, Op. 78
Françaix: L'Horloge de flore
Hahn, R: A Chloris
Indy: Fantaisie sur des thèmes populaires français, Op. 31
Odermatt: Été, Op. 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: 'London' Trios & Duets for Two Flutes

Jean-Pierre Rampal (flute), Wolfgang Schultz (flute), Gilbert Audin (bassoon)

Divertimento (Parthia No.4) in E flat major, Hob.II:Es14
London Trio I, Hob.IV:1 in C major
London Trio II, Hob.IV:2 in G major
London Trio III, Hob.IV:3 in G major
London Trio IV, Hob.IV:4 in G major
String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas and Songs

Gabriel Schwabe (cello), Nicholas Rimmer (piano)

Botschaft, Op. 47 No. 1
Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major, Op. 99
Die Mainacht, Op. 43 No. 2
Gesänge (5), Op. 72
Gesänge, Op. 43 Nos. 1-4
Liebesglut, Op. 47, No. 2
Lieder (5), Op. 47
Lieder (6), Op. 85
Lieder (6), Op. 97
Nachtigall, Op. 97 No. 1
Sommerabend, Op. 85 No. 1
Verzagen, Op. 72 No. 4


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Complete works for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2016
Editor's Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016
Finalist - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2016
Finalist - Instrumental

Ravel: Complete works for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## SanAntone

*Haydn - String Quartets, op. 33*
Festetics Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mein Wien

My Vienna

Daniel Ottensamer (clarinet)

Mozarteumorchester, Paul Goodwin

Fahrbach (senior): Rastlos, Op. 295
Lanner: Steyrische Tänze, Op. 165
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Ottensamer: Improvisation
Schubert of Dresden Jr.: Die Biene, Op. 13 No. 9
Schubert: Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4
Strauss, Josef: Auf Ferienreisen - Polka schnell, Op. 133


----------



## eljr

Saint-Saens: Oratorio de Noel & Mass

Anna Maria Friman, Aleksandra Lustig, Patricia Wagner, Andreas Wagner, Tobias Schabel, Cantus Stuttgart, Stuttgart Bach Choir & Orchestra

Release Date: 30th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: C38022
Label: Cantate


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various works part five for this afternoon.

Oboe Concerto in C Hob. VIIg:C1 (c. 1790 - authorship doubted):










Symphony no.93 in D Hob. I:93 (1791):
Symphony no.94 in G [_Surprise_] Hob. I:94 (1791):
Symphony no.95 in C-minor Hob. I:95 (1791):










Piano Trio no.31 in G Hob. XV:32 (1792):










_Andante with Variations_ [_Un piccolo divertimento_] in F-minor Hob. XVII:6 (1793):










String Quartet no.54 in B op.71 no.1 Hob. III:69 (1793):
String Quartet no.55 in D op.71 no.2 Hob. III:70 (1793):
String Quartet no.56 in E op.71 no.3 Hob. III:71 (1793):


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 11


----------



## eljr

Hertzberg: The Rose Elf

Samantha Hankey, Andrew Bogard, Sydney Mancasola, Kirk Dougherty

Robert Kahn

Release Date: 31st Oct 2020
Catalogue No: MM20044
Label: Meyer Media
Length: 55 minutes


----------



## SearsPoncho

Debussy - Preludes, Book II - Krystian Zimerman

Wolfgang Rihm - Et Lux for string quartet and vocal quartet - Minguett Quartet and Huelgas Ensemble
(Thanks to the Weekly String Quartet group and thread)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opus 109, 110, 111

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145377


*Gabriel Fauré*

Caligula, op. 52
Prélude from Pénélope
Orchestral songs for soprano and orchestra
Shylock, op. 57
Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80

Sinfonieorchester Basel
Ivor Bolton, conductor

2018


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

CD1


----------



## eljr

A Banquet of Voices

Music for multiple choirs

The Cambridge Singers, John Rutter

Release Date: 11th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: CSCD525
Label: Collegium
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Wolf - Overture to "Der Corregidor" (Adler/London)
R. Strauss - Don Quixote (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring / Debussy: Printemps, suite for piano 4 hands or orchestra, L. 61/ Rachmaninov: Spring, Op. 20

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Petrouchka*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Sonata BWV 1034-1032-1039 & 1038


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein conducts Strauss and Boito

Montserrat Caballé (soprano), Nicolai Ghiaurov

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn*: Symphonies Nos. 41, 42, & 43 in C major, D major, and E-flat major "Mercury"
Tafelmusik, Bruno Weil


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Petrouchka
*


----------



## Skakner

*Bach - Cello suites*










*Bartok - Miraculous Mandarin*


----------



## Malx

*Wagner, Parsifal Acts II & III *- Evgeny Nikitin (Amfortas), Christian Elsner (Parsifal), Franz-Josef Selig (Gurnemanz), Michelle DeYoung (Kundry/Stimme aus der Hohe), Dimitry Ivaschenko (Titurel), Eike Wilm Schulte (Klingsor), Rundfunkchor Berlin & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Marek Janowski.

Is it wrong of me to prefer Parsifal to Tristan? 
At this point in time that's my preference but then again I haven't spent too much time with Tristan so maybe my thoughts may change.


----------



## Malx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Some Franck: Sonata for Piano and Violin before I get back to my choral music
> View attachment 145369
> 
> View attachment 145371


When I read your post BlackAdder I thought of a child doing something pleasurable before having to return their attention to homework.


----------



## annaw

Malx said:


> *Wagner, Parsifal Acts II & III *- Evgeny Nikitin (Amfortas), Christian Elsner (Parsifal), Franz-Josef Selig (Gurnemanz), Michelle DeYoung (Kundry/Stimme aus der Hohe), Dimitry Ivaschenko (Titurel), Eike Wilm Schulte (Klingsor), Rundfunkchor Berlin & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Marek Janowski.
> 
> Is it wrong of me to prefer Parsifal to Tristan?
> At this point in time that's my preference but then again I haven't spent too much time with Tristan so maybe my thoughts may change.


Naah, nothing wrong with that. I think Parsifal was both the philosophical and musical pinnacle of Wagner's career.  Tristan is possibly his most revolutionary opera.


----------



## ELbowe

*Music to TRY to stay calm by: 
Love's Illusion (Music from The Montpellier Codex 13th-Century)
Anonymous 4 ‎- Harmonia Mundi France CD, 1994

The Lily & The Lamb (Chants & polyphony from medieval England)
Anonymous 4 ‎- Harmonia Mundi France CD, 1995

The Tallis Scholars Sing Flemish Masters
The Tallis Scholars
Gimell 2 CD, Compilation UK 2009*


----------



## Taplow

Concerto No. 4 from this …










Great stuff!


----------



## Malx

As a transition step from Wagner to orchestral music:

*Peter Warlock, The Curlew - Ian Partridge, The Music Group of London.*










ETA - *Delius, In a Summer Garden - Halle Orchestra Sir John Barbirolli.*


----------



## Jacck

In preparation for a game, I have listened to *symphonies 1,2,3 of Edgar Bainton* on youtube. Another pretty decent English composer that was unknown to me.


----------



## Taplow

And now Strauss/Brain/Sawallisch … Horn concerto No. 2.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various works part six for tonight.

Symphony no.96 in D [_The Miracle_] Hob. 1:96 (1791):	
Symphony no.97 in C Hob. I:97 (1792):
Symphony no.98 in B-flat Hob. I:98 (1792):










String Quartet no.57 in C op.74 no.1 Hob. III:72 (1793):
String Quartet no.58 in F op.74 no.2 Hob. III:73 (1793):
String Quartet no.59 in G-minor [_Rider_] op.74 no.3 Hob. III:74 (1793):










_Insanae et vanae curae_ [_Raging and Futile Cares_] - motet for mixed choir and orchestra: revision of a chorus from the oratorio _Il ritorno di Tobia_ Hob. XXI:1 no.13c (orig. 1775 - rev. c. 1794):
_Mare Clausem_ [_The Closed Sea_] - excerpts of an unfinished ode for bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XXIVa:9 [Text: John Selden] (1794 inc.):










Piano Sonata no.60 in C Hob. XVI:50 (1794):
Piano Sonata no.61 in D Hob. XVI:51 (1794):
Piano Sonata no.62 in E-flat Hob. XVI:52 (1794):


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 5, Op. 100
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo

This is such a great performance! I think it's flown under the radar of many Prokofiev fans, but I think it's one of the best.


----------



## eljr

Glass: Les Enfants Terribles

Katia & Marielle Labeque (piano)

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4855097
Label: DG
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Piano Trio in E minor, op.67
Cello Sonata in D minor, op.40









Isaac Stern 
Yo-Yo Ma
Emanuel Ax*

Now on the turntable

*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no.3









Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

RCA LM-2209


----------



## eljr

Christ Is Born: Hymns and Carols of the Nativity
Axios Men's Ensemble

Date First Available : November 8, 2019
Manufacturer : Axios men's ensemble
ASIN : B0817KQS8R


----------



## Taplow

Some Britten music for strings: Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge, Simple Symphony
Camerata Nordic, Terje Tønnessen


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145406


*George Frideric Handel*

Serse

Early Opera Company
Christian Curnyn

2013


----------



## Taplow

Fugue in G minor, attributed (perhaps spuriously) to Johann Adam Reincken, and other works for keyboard.
Simone Stella


----------



## Skakner

Few hours ago, all of a sudden, it started "playing" inside my head.
Finally, at the and of the day, I'm gonna enjoy it!

*Brahms - Symphony 4*
VPO - C. Kleiber


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


















Current listening - Eliahu Inbal leading the Philharmonia Orchestra in Igor Stravinsky's "The Firebird":


----------



## cougarjuno

Bax - Symphony 5, Russian Suite. Brilliant and colorful orchestration as usual from Bax. Thomson and London Philharmonic


----------



## Chilham

Grieg: Piano Concerto

Mariss Jansons

Berlin Philharmonic, Leif Ove Andsnes


----------



## SearsPoncho

Skakner said:


> Few hours ago, all of a sudden, it started "playing" inside my head.
> Finally, at the and of the day, I'm gonna enjoy it!
> 
> *Brahms - Symphony 4*
> VPO - C. Kleiber


Now I've got to hear it! If I could have, I would have clicked the "Like" button 100 times. Occupies a special place on that desert island.


----------



## 13hm13

Strauss: Ein Heldenleben / Til Eulenspiegel


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Symphony No. 3*

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Jaime Laredo conducting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, String Symphony No. 1*

William Boughton with the English String Orchestra.


----------



## Dimace

*Very nice Anton's 7th with Carl.* Despite isn't so often listened by me in comparison with other Schuricht's directions, I could say that is very good and pleasant, despite the sound, which is only good. This LP is also a good bargain.


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and BBC Concert Orchestra in James McCarthy's "Code Breaker":










RE: 1st performance in concert:
*
'I gripped the side of my seat trying not to weep. And failed... Deeply moving to all those increasingly familiar with Turing's story and profoundly beautiful, illuminating and touching to those who are to discover him through this piece. A humanising communion with the spirit of a beautiful man. A man punished (in spite of his importance to all of us as a war hero, codebreaker and the father of modern computer science) for being alive in an intolerant time. This is a wonderful, personal tribute and unique perspective on an extraordinary man and his tragic story.' Benedict Cumberbatch (Oscar-nominated for his portrayal of Alan Turing in the The Imitation Game) who attended the world premiere in 2014 *


----------



## Ulfilas

Sibelius 5. Wonderful performance of a symphony that I don't think has been that successful on disc. 
This one makes my shortlist along with Blomstedt, Vänskä I, and Karajan on DG.


----------



## pmsummer

CARE-CHARMING SLEEP
_Songs and Madrigals_
*John Dowland - Robert Johnson - Giovanni Felice Sances - John Wilbye - Cherubino Busatti - Benedetto Ferrari - Cipriano da Rore*
The Dowland Project
John Potter - tenor, direction
Barry Guy - double-bass
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone
John Surman - bass clarinet, soprano saxophone​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## SanAntone

*Weinberg: Piano Quintet*, op. 18 
The Stamic Quartet, together with pianist Aneta Majerová.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

I expected this to be good; but just how good it was was still a surprise…Ólafsson creates a ravishing musical sequence. Every track has its own allure, and many reflect a virtuosity which is... - BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2018, More…

Release Date: 7th Sep 2018
Catalogue No: 4835022
Label: DG
Length: 77 minutes

Gramophone Magazine
November 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Winner - Instrumental
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Instrumental
Recording of the Year
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Recording of the Year
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2019
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Nominated - Instrumental
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Nominated - Instrumental


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Glass: Les Enfants Terribles
> 
> Katia & Marielle Labeque (piano)
> 
> Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
> Catalogue No: 4855097
> Label: DG
> Length: 63 minutes


Did it live up to your expectations?


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Symphony Nos. 6

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## Rogerx

Bach-Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln

Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Cantata BWV99 'Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan': Er ist mein Licht, mein Leben
Cantata BWV159 'Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem': Aria: Es ist vollbracht
Cantata BWV194 'Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest': Was des Höchsten Glanz erfüllt
Cantata BWV214 'Tönet, ihr Pauken': Kron und Preis gekrönter Damen
Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Till Fellner (piano)

Belcea Quartet

Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various works part seven for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.99 in E-flat Hob. I:99 (1793):	
Symphony no.100 in G [_Military_] Hob. I:100 (1793-94):	
Symphony no.101 in D [_The Clock_] Hob. I:101 (1794):










Piano Trio no.38 in D Hob. XV:24 (1795):
Piano Trio no.39 in G Hob. XV:25 (1795):
Piano Trio no.40 in F-sharp minor Hob. XV:26 (1795):










_Mass no.9: Missa Sancti Bernardi von Offida_ [_'Heiligmesse'_] in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob.XXII:10 (1796):










Trumpet Concerto in E-flat Hob. VIIe:1 (1796):


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Stabat Mater, Op. 58

Eri Nakamura (soprano), Elisabeth Kulman (contralto), Michael Spyres (tenor), Jongmin Park (bass)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Jiří Bělohlávek

Presto Recording of the Week
12th May 2017
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Winner - Musique Sacrée
 Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2017
Winner - Musique Sacrée


----------



## Malx

This mornings mixed bag of random discs:

*Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde - Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano), Fritz Wunderlich (tenor), Philharmonia Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*

*Roussel, Le festin de l'araignee (complete) - BBC Philharmonic Yan Pascal Tortelier.*

*Mompou, Charmes & Scenes d'enfants - Jordi Maso.*


----------



## flamencosketches

Round 2 with this one, after listening to it earlier in the week...:










*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.6 in A minor, the "Tragic". Pierre Boulez, Vienna Philharmonic

The sound on these '90s DG discs is amazing! They must have really stepped up their engineering game after a decade of weak audio in their early digital days. As for the performance, it's absolutely phenomenal. Mahler's polyphony of voices and timbres really comes through, which is ultimately, probably, what makes him so special among composers of his generation; the textural complexity of his music. If I was more in a Mahler phase right now, this is probably about the point where I'd decide to bite the bullet and buy the complete Boulez cycle, but I'm not going to do that.


----------



## eljr

Handel: Messiah

Erin Wall (soprano), Elizabeth DeShong (mezzo-soprano), Andrew Staples (tenor), John Relyea (bass-baritone)

Toronto Mendelssohn Choir, Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis

Release Date: 28th Oct 2016
Catalogue No: CHSA5176
Label: Chandos
Length: 1 hour 54 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
2nd December 2016
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2017
Choral & Song Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016
Nominee - Choral Performance
Grammy Awards
60th Awards (2017)
Nominee - Choral Performance

CD II


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Did it live up to your expectations?


:tiphat:

...................................


----------



## Guest002

Re-cataloguing my Sibelius collection. Music as I work, inevitably, is Osmo Vänskä, the Lahti Symphonic Orchestra playing assorted pieces of Sibelius' orchestral output.


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 4 & The Larks Ascending - Barry Griffiths (violin), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Paavo Berglund.*

A powerful account of this Symphony.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Symphony #5 - C.Kleiber/VPO

Mozart - Piano Concerto #16 - Anda/Camerata Academica Salzburger Mozarteums

Bach - Violin Sonata #1 - Grumiaux

There's no place like home.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonie concertante K297B/ Mozart: Oboe Concerto In C major, K314

New reconstruction

Heinz Holliger (oboe), Hermann Baumann (horn), Aurele Nicolet (flute), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Taplow

Herbert Howells - concerto for String Orchestra (1938)
Adrian Boult: London Philharmonic strings


----------



## eljr

Christmas Music At St Thomas' in Leipzig

Christmas Music at St Thomas in Leipzig

Johann Rosenmuller Ensemble

Release Date: 30th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: CHR77449
Label: Christophorus
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*C.PH.E.Bach*

Die Letzten Leiden Des Erlösers


----------



## Rogerx

El Nour- Fatma Said

Berlioz: Zaïde Op. 19 No. 1
Bizet: Adieux de l'hotesse Arabe
Falla: Tus ojillos ******
Gaubert: Le repos en Égypte
Lorca: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas
Obradors: Del cabello más sutil
Ravel: Shéhérazade

> Taking its title from an Arabic word for 'light', the Egyptian soprano's debut solo recording combines art songs by French, Spanish and Egyptian composers with Egyptian folk songs and popular songs from the Middle East: the programme includes Ravel's Shéhérazade and Bizet's Adieux de l'hôtesse Arabe (both with the addition of the Turkish ney) and songs by Ğamāl Abd al-Rahīm, Najib Hankache, Said Darweesh, Elias Rahbani, and Dawoud Hosni.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I think I'll join Mr. Malx in _Das Lied von der Erde_ this AM from Christa Ludwig's box set. Most excellent interview with her from 2018 in the enclosed booklet: Q: "What do you think today when you hear your first recording of _Das Lied von der Erde_ with Wunderlich & Klemperer? Her A: "I can't say, I haven't heard it in ages. But I know that, at the time, I hadn't discovered 'what it's all about.' Take those long orchestral passages in _Der Abschied_, for example. Klemperer asked me 'What does this music mean?' 'I don't know.' K: 'But it's a funeral march.' 'Oh, is it?' I didn't have the foggiest notion! It was only later, when working with Bernstein, that I understood what Mahler was driving at."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Take those long orchestral passages in _Der Abschied_, for example. Klemperer asked me 'What does this music mean?' 'I don't know.' K: 'But it's a funeral march.' 'Oh, is it?' I didn't have the foggiest notion!"


That's funny. "So Klemps asks me what it means, and I say, 'I don't know. Let me knock it out of the park first.'"


----------



## eljr

Brahms: Chamber Music

Alec Frank-Gemmill (horn), Daniel Grimwood (piano), Benjamin Marquise Gilmore (violin)

Release Date: 30th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: BIS2478
Label: BIS
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145435


*Gabriel Fauré*

Berceuse for Violin and Orchestra op. 16
Romance for Violin and Orchestra, op. 28
Ballade for Piano and Orchestra, op. 19
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Masques et Bergamasques, op. 112 (Orchestral Suite)
Pavane, op. 50
Allegro from Symphonie en Fa (or Suite d'orchestra), op. 20

Axel Schacher, violin
Antoine Lederlin, cello
Oliver Schnyder, piano
Sinfonieorchester Basel
Ivor Bolton, conductor

2019


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Manxfeeder said:


> That's funny. "So Klemps asks me what it means, and I say, 'I don't know. Let me knock it out of the park first.'"


Yup, in fact, her interlocutor responds: "Even so, everything is there in terms of expression. The listener never feels you don't know what it means." And she responds, ever modestly: "I'm happy to hear that, and I'm grateful that I had the opportunity to make those recordings with Legge and K...I only know that, at the time, I interpreted the music almost entirely from intuition and instinct. I sang for sheer pleasure and didn't reflect on it..."

That must be the secret of that recording's genius: it's not overthought and overwrought, a song that sprang from the earth indeed.


----------



## Guest002

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> I think I'll join Mr. Malx in _Das Lied von der Erde_ this AM from Christa Ludwig's box set. Most excellent interview with her from 2018 in the enclosed booklet: Q: "What do you think today when you hear your first recording of _Das Lied von der Erde_ with Wunderlich & Klemperer? Her A: "I can't say, I haven't heard it in ages. But I know that, at the time, I hadn't discovered 'what it's all about.' Take those long orchestral passages in _Der Abschied_, for example. Klemperer asked me 'What does this music mean?' 'I don't know.' K: 'But it's a funeral march.' 'Oh, is it?' I didn't have the foggiest notion! It was only later, when working with Bernstein, that I understood what Mahler was driving at.


I've loved Christa ever since she wowed even Lenny in Candide:






And...






Glorious stuff, which has made me go listen to the whole thing!


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records_

*Y. Yossifov - Overture 1300 (Andreev/Balkanton)
Shostakovich - String Quartet #13 (Beethoven/Melodiya Angel)
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #3 (Browning/Time-Life)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Mendelssohn Violin Concertos

Nikolaj Znaider (violin)

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta


----------



## sbmonty

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 In G
Otto Klemperer; Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## ELbowe

*...and continuing in my meditative vain:*
*The Tallis Scholars Sing Josquin
Josquin des Prés, The Tallis Scholars ,‎
Gimell 2CD, Compilation UK 2006

An English Ladymass (Medieval Chant And Polyphony)
Anonymous 4 , Harmonia Mundi France 2000

Miracles Of Sant'iago (Music from Codex Calixtinus)
‎ Anonymous 4 ‎- Harmonia Mundi France ‎1998*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5/Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## SanAntone

*Bernstein - Mass*
Alan Titus, Barbara Williams, Benjamin Rayson, Carl Hall, Dudley Williams, Ed Dixon, Leonard Bernstein, Norman Scribner Choir, Berkshire Boy Choir

I have liked Mass ever since it first came out in 1971. After years of critical abuse there seems to have been a reappraisal over the last decade resulting in several new recordings, most recently in 2020. If anyone is interested, I did an overview of the six recordings on my blog.

*Leonard Bernstein's Mass : Newer Recordings*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

I didn't understand Debussy until I heard this set. I don't know what Martinon does, but it all makes sense under his direction. I even like staring at the cover of the box.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Definitely one the most impressive Brahms Fourths available on disc, and one of the best things in this very impressive box.

Simply superb!


----------



## Manxfeeder

SanAntone said:


> I have liked Mass ever since it first came out in 1971. After years of critical abuse there seems to have been a reappraisal over the last decade resulting in several new recordings, most recently in 2020. If anyone is interested, I did an overview of the six recordings on my blog.


Thanks for the link to your blog. I like your comment, "Now that enough time has passed, and enough performances have occurred, for Bernstein's Mass to be viewed anew, liberated from the context of its time."

I liked it when I first heard it, but with time, I didn't think it aged well. I need to revisit it. Do you think it's better heard live than on record?

I remember when I graduated from college, they asked the choir to sing something before the invocation, so our director had them sing the Gloria Tibi and "Half the people are stoned and the other half are waiting for the next election, and where does that leave you? Nowhere." The end of it was, "Let us pray." I'm glad that after that, I wasn't the guy in charge of trying to lead in prayer.


----------



## Guest

An appropriate cover!


----------



## eljr

Song of the Nativity

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

Release Date: 30th Sep 2016
Catalogue No: COR16146
Label: Coro
Length: 73 minutes
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
Disc of the month


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Serenade No. 13*
*Bruckner: Symphony No. 1*
Karajan, BPO 1981

From the Grand Karajan Review thread, these were fantastic performances to hear.

*Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 2*
Tuckwell, English Chamber Orchestra

I heard it on the radio, and it reaffirmed my love of the performance.


----------



## Malx

A couple of fine Symphonies in excellent performances.

*Sibelius, Symphony No 6 - CBSO, Sakari Oramo.*

*Dvorak, Symphony No 4 - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.*


----------



## Knorf

*Francisco Mignone*: _Sinfonia Tropical_
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling

Wonderful music!


----------



## Taplow

Bruckner - Symphony No. 4
Günter Wand, Berlin Phil.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Piano Sonata in B Flat, Wanderer Fantasy*


----------



## Knorf

*Benjamin Britten*: _An American Overture_
BBC Philharmonic, Richard Hickox


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various works part eight for the rest of today.

Symphony no.102 in B-flat	Hob. I:102 (1794): 
Symphony no.103 in E-flat [_Drum-roll_] Hob. I:103 (1795):	
Symphony no.104 in D [_London_] Hob. I:104 (1795):










_Die sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlösers am Kreuze_ [_The Seven Last Words of our Saviour on the Cross_] for orchestra Hob. XX:1 - version for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XX:2 [Text: Joseph Friebert, rev. Gottfried van Swieten, after liturgical sources] (orig. 1785 - arr. 1796):








***

(*** Performers on this recording are the Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester Mannheim and the Nordic Chamber Choir, conducted by Nicol Matt)

_Mass no.10: Missa in tempore belli_ [_Mass in Time of War ('Paukenmesse')_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob. XXII:9 (1796):










Piano Trio no.41 in E-flat minor Hob. XV:31 (1797):










Piano Trio no.42 in E-flat Hob. XV:30 (1797):
Piano Trio no.43 in C Hob. XV:27 (1797):


----------



## Eramire156

*What the A team delivered yesterday....*

_*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartets opus 18 no's.1-6









Smetana Quartet 
Jirí Novák
Lubomir Kosteecky
Milan Skampa
Antonin Kohout*_


----------



## JakeBloch

*Tubin, Eduard 1905-1982
Symphonies 5-8*
They are relaxing because there is a lot of strings, but exciting because there is a lot of percussion.
I am a big fan - highly recommended.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Six Suites for harpsichord, BWV 812-817 "Französische Suiten"
Ton Koopman


----------



## Ariasexta

Knorf said:


> *J. S. Bach*: Six Suites for harpsichord, BWV 812-817 "Französische Suiten"
> Ton Koopman


I have this CD, very good sound and performance by Ton Koopman. Lively, colorful, warm, a good starter for some Bach on the harpsichord.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000p026








Katharina Konradi sings Tchaikovsky and Mendelssohn at Wigmore Hall.

The Kyrgyzstan-born German soprano and current BBC New Generation Artist is rapidly making a name for herself as one the most distinctive talents in the vocal firmament. Tonight she is joined by the pianist Joseph Middleton for a programme that promises Russian soulfulness and exquisite beauty in songs meditating on childhood. As well as songs by Fanny and Felix Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky, the programme includes a world premiere of a work written for Katharina Konradi by the American Lori Laitman.

Fanny Mendelssohn: 6 Lieder Op. 7
Tchaikovsky: At the ball Op. 38 No. 3, Do not believe, my friend Op. 6 No. 1, It was in the early spring Op. 38 No. 2
Lori Laitman (b.1955): Scenes from childhood (world première) 
Tchaikovsky: Spring (The Snow is Already Melting) Op. 54 No. 9, Cradle song Op. 16 No. 1, Serenade (O child, beneath thy window) Op. 63 No. 6
Felix Mendelssohn: Die Liebende schreibt Op. 86 No. 3, Frage Op. 9 No. 1, Nachtlied Op. 71 No. 6, Frühlingslied Op. 47 No. 3
Tchaikovsky: 6 mélodies Op. 65

Followed by a recent recording of one of Brahms's last works, a swan song to his oeuvre, perhaps even to Romanticism itself from current New Generation Artists, the Aris Quartet.

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Thorsten Johanns (clarinet), Aris Quartett

Followed by music off disc:

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No.81 in G major H. 1:81
Accademia Bizantina 
Ottavio Dantone, conductor


----------



## Caroline

Edvard Grieg
Peer Gynt Complete Incidental Music 
The London Symphony Orchestra and the Olso Philharmonic Chorus conducted by Per Dreier


----------



## Knorf

Ariasexta said:


> I have this CD, very good sound and performance by Ton Koopman. Lively, colorful, warm, a good starter for some Bach on the harpsichord.


Very much agreed, although there are plenty of Scott Ross's Bach recordings on harpsichord that I'd recommend just as quickly!

And now for something completely different, an extremely great violin concerto played sensationally:

*Bernd Alois Zimmermann*: Violin Concerto
Leila Josefowicz
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu










And some lovely autumnal music:

*Joseph Schwantner*: _Beyond Autumn_ "Poem for horn and orchestra"; _September Canticle_ for organ, brass, percussion, amplified piano, and strings
Gregory Hustis, horn
James Diaz, organ
Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Bourdon

Caroline said:


> Edvard Grieg
> Peer Gynt Complete Incidental Music
> The London Symphony Orchestra and the Olso Philharmonic Chorus conducted by Per Dreier
> 
> View attachment 145447


This is a very fine recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*John Bull*


----------



## Chilham

ELbowe said:


> View attachment 145438


I've listened to this several times his week.

Love it.


----------



## Chilham

Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks

Alfredo Bernardini

Ensemble Zefiro


----------



## TheSoulRegistry

Hello, this is my first post here. I was just wondering if anyone had a Spotify playlist of their favorite classical works they would be willing to share with someone new to classical music.


----------



## Bourdon

TheSoulRegistry said:


> Hello, this is my first post here. I was just wondering if anyone had a Spotify playlist of their favorite classical works they would be willing to share with someone new to classical music.


Welcome,their is so much to find on this forum,look around...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> Welcome,their is so much to find on this forum,look around...


What do you like?

Symphonies,opera's,concertos,music for wind instruments,chamber music,medieval or modern classics,do you like songs and wich time era,sacred music or stricly secular,are you conservative in your taste or more adventurous and open for new musical languages,
What do you like so far? 

Be careful not to get overwhelmed by the many advice.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schmidt-3rd Symphony, Hindemith-Concerto for Orchestra.

Jarvi and the CSO (Chandos)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## MusicSybarite

JakeBloch said:


> *Tubin, Eduard 1905-1982
> Symphonies 5-8*
> They are relaxing because there is a lot of strings, but exciting because there is a lot of percussion.
> I am a big fan - highly recommended.


My favorite Tubin symphonies are Nos. 2, 3, 4, 6, 10 and the 11 (an only but powerful movement) completed by Kaljo Raid.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Karl Jenkins leading the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra in his "Stabat Mater":










Current listening - Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No.2":


----------



## tolec

Was just awed by Lipatti's Chopin Waltzes - I must have heard the recording before but this time it hit me. Progress to find the 12 CD Brilliant box in Youtube Music...


----------



## eljr

Khatia Buniatishvili plays Chopin

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi

Release Date: 17th Sep 2012
Catalogue No: 88691971292
Label: Sony
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## eljr

Itullian said:


>


Excellent choice!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145452


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

La Clemenza di Tito

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

2018


----------



## flamencosketches

*Alban Berg*: Lulu. Pierre Boulez, Orchestre de l'Opéra de Paris

Only listening, not reading along. I don't speak German so I have no idea what's going on, but I'm enjoying the music well enough. I'll have to give it a proper listen sometime.


----------



## SanAntone

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the link to your blog. I like your comment, "Now that enough time has passed, and enough performances have occurred, for Bernstein's Mass to be viewed anew, liberated from the context of its time."


Thanks for the kind words, but there seems to be something wrong with the grammar of that sentence. I must look at it again and clear it up.



> I liked it when I first heard it, but with time, I didn't think it aged well. I need to revisit it. Do you think it's better heard live than on record?


I have the opposite view from yours, i.e. it has aged well and having outlived the political climate of the early 70s, and something of a Bernstein backlash, the work has been appreciated on its own merits. You must be willing to accept Bernstein's plan for the work, that is, his comprehensive stylistic palette, and come to the work without any preconceived ideas about what a "mass" ought to sound like in order to have any chance of hearing the work fresh.

I've never heard it live but there are several YouTube videos of the complete work.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Rossini: Il Barbire di Seviglia*
Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus
Erich Leinsdorf, cond. 1958

Reminds me of a San Francisco Opera production I attended in 1976 with Gorgio Tozzi as Don Basilo (as he does here), Silvio Varviso cond. - Tozzi was marvelous!!

I've always been a little disappointed this recording was never issued in the Living Stereo SACD series.


----------



## Rmathuln

Caroline said:


> Edvard Grieg
> Peer Gynt Complete Incidental Music
> The London Symphony Orchestra and the Olso Philharmonic Chorus conducted by Per Dreier
> 
> View attachment 145447


I love this recording. The best "performed" of the complete Peer Gynt recordings I own. 
I just wish someone would get their hands on the original tapes and do a first class 192k/24 bit remastering, perhaps even issue it on SACD or Blu-Ray Audio.


----------



## Merl

Some Sibelius Tone Poems today courtesy of Jarvi. This really is a lovely trio of discs and one I should return to more often.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rene Clausen and Stephen Paulus:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leonard Bernstein*: Symphony No.2, the "Age of Anxiety". Marin Alsop, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, w/ Jean-Yves Thibaudet in the solo piano role

Bernstein the composer is growing on me a lot, and this is a brilliant work, surely one of his best (alongside the recently discussed _Mass_, which I heard in full earlier in the week, and likely other works that I have yet to hear). Definitely a major, and unique, American compositional voice.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Stravinsky: Pulcinella*
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Neville Marriner, cond. 2001


----------



## Rmathuln

*Vaughan Williams: 
Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony' *
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult, cond.
rec. 1971

Good old stand-by

CD #02 From:


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmanino, Vladimir Ashkenazy, London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn - Piano Concerto No.3


----------



## Itullian

I love Schumann


----------



## Bkeske

Breaking out the Debussy box set. Nice after a busy week.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Sonatas 1

William Youn (piano)

Piano Sonata No. 4 in E flat major K282
Piano Sonata No. 8 in A minor, K310
Piano Sonata No. 10 in C major, K330
Piano Sonata No. 17 in B flat major, K570


----------



## Rogerx

Ries - Double Horn Concerto

Teunis van der Zwart & Erwin Wieringa (horns), Anton Steck (violin)

Die Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Violin Sonatas
Isabelle Faust|Alexander Melnikov


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Complete Piano Trios Vol. 4

Van Baerle Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Symphonies Nos. 1-3

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Oleg Caetani


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas I

William Youn (piano)

Allegro and Scherzo, D570
Andante in A major, D604
Piano Sonata in F sharp minor D571
Piano Sonata No. 1 in E major, D157
Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D664
Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D784
Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960


----------



## Malx

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 5 - Oslo PO, Mariss Jansons.*

*Dutilleux, Symphony No 2 'Le Double' - Orchestre de Concerts Lamoureux, Charles Munch.*


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various works part nine for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Trio no.44 in E Hob. XV:28 (1797):
Piano Trio no.45 in E-flat Hob. XV:29 (1797):










_Die Schöpfung_ [_The Creation_] - oratorio in three parts for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XXI:2 [Text: Baron Gottfried van Swieten, after an anonymous English poem based on _The Book of Genesis_, _The Book of Psalms_ and John Milton's _Paradise Lost_] (1796-98):










String Quartet no.60 in G op.76 no.1 Hob. III:75 (1797-98):
String Quartet no.61 in D-minor [_Fifths_] op.76 no.2 Hob. III:76 (1797-98):
String Quartet no.62 in C [_Emperor_] op.76 no.3 Hob. III:77 (1797-98):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Aaron Copland*: Symphony No.3. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic

First listen. So far, so good. The first movement contains everything people love about works like Appalachian Spring in a condensed, 11-minute package; it's all wide open spaces and that "American populist" feeling. Written near the end of WW2, I suppose there was good reason for such optimism in this music. These "great American symphonies/symphonists" of mid-century is not something I have yet come to terms with, but this is one of the better representations that I've heard.


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 51 & 52 - The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 'Winter Dreams' & The Tempest

The Orchestra of St Luke's, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leonard Bernstein*: Mass. Leonard Bernstein, Norman Scribner Choir, Berkshire Boys' Choir, uncredited orchestral players, w/ Alan Titus, baritone in lead role

Amazing music. I didn't expect to like it as much as I do, but I find Mass to be a great work and a milestone of 20th century American music. I owe thanks to San Antone because it was reading his blog post earlier in the year that really first piqued my curiosity about the work. I'm still debating whether I need to check out any of the other recordings out there, just because this one is so good, and I'm not sure how much this very idiosyncratic composition could withstand variances in interpretation.


----------



## Bourdon

*Fitzwilliam Virginal Book*

CD1

Just arrived by the mail today, I'm very happy to be able to listen to this collection for the bargain price of 30 euros, shipping included .


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rogerx said:


> Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
> 
> Melbourne Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis


A FANTASTICALLY sensitive and intimate work reflective of its composer's exceptional talents. Worthy of a close listen around the upcoming holiday season if you haven't previously heard. :clap::clap:


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

"La Mantovana" or "Il Ballo di Mantova" (Mantua Dance) was a wildly popular sixteenth-century song attributed to the Italian tenor Giuseppe Cenci, aka Giuseppino del Biado, It has a tendency to crop-up sneakily in unexpected places, inc., much later, Smetana's _Moldau_. Via a NM LP:


----------



## SearsPoncho

Tchaikovsky - Symphony #4 - Sanderling/Leningrad Philharmonic



Rachmaninov - Suite #1 for 2 Pianos - John Ogdon/Brenda Lucas


----------



## Caroline

eljr said:


> Excellent choice!


Lisitsa plays with delicacy and 'power' across a wide array of works - and I have seen that she concertizes only in Europe. Wonderful album.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

After a couple of weeks of listening to different recordings of Mahler 1, I took a shot at Mahler 4 today...Fritz.
View attachment 145470


I enjoyed this very much. There may be hope for Mahler and I.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Caroline said:


> Lisitsa plays with delicacy and 'power' across a wide array of works - and I have seen that she concertizes only in Europe. Wonderful album.


She was supposed to play where I live in Florida, but the concert was canceled because of the covid crisis.


----------



## Caroline

Bourdon said:


> Welcome,their is so much to find on this forum,look around...


Although I have no experience with spotify, if you haven't checked out youtube, it posts a cornucopia of recordings. A few include Classical Music/ /Reference Recording , Deucalion Project, Alberto Sosa. There are a lot more.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Villa-Lobos: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
> 
> São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky


I want this box


----------



## Bourdon

*C.PH.E. Bach*

Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu

A real beautiful work.


----------



## Pig

Hope everyone has a great day today, I started mine out with this lovely music. I like it a lot


----------



## Pig

1st symphony is actually my least favorite of his. Gets better as he matured as a composer i guess.


----------



## Rogerx

Paderewski: Piano Concerto/ Fantaisie polonaise sur des themes originaux, Op. 19/: Overture

Janina Fialkowska (piano)

Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, Cello Concerto*

I've never clicked with Elgar, but last night I saw Ken Russell's film about Elgar, so maybe I can get a breakthrough.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145474


*George Frideric Handel*

Coronation Anthems

The Sixteen
Harry Christophers

2009


----------



## Vasks

_Clearly Claude...on the turntable_

*Debussy - Rhapsody for Saxophone and Orchestra (Rascher/Columbia)
Debussy - Images I & II for Piano (Michelangeli/DGG)
Debussy - La Mer (Boulez/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 88 & 92

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Acadarchist

In memory of the great man on the anniversary of his death (1893) I`ve been listening to Ashkenazy making his way through these lovely piano pieces. June is probably my favourite.


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Violin Concertos Nos 4 & 5 - Giuliano Carmignola, Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado.*

At times these live recordings can sound a little mannered but for me they still sound like a group of people having fun creating music - that can't be a bad thing in my book.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

CD22 Solo Vocal


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig

Wonderful performance and the highlight from perhaps my favorite among recent cycles!


----------



## ELbowe

*While crowds are small …time to visit Venice with the great Paul McCreesh:

Venetian Vespers
Monteverdi, Rigatti, Grandi, Cavalli.
Gabrieli Consort & Players, Paul McCreesh 
Archiv Produktion ‎- Deutsche Grammophon 
2CD 1993 Germany

And my desert Island Disc:
Music for San Rocco Giovanni Gabrieli 
Gabrieli Consort & Players, Paul McCreesh 
Archiv Produktion CD, Germany 1996*


----------



## opus55

Villa-Lobos: Symphony No.2
Isaac Karabtchevsky|SaoPaulo Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

opus55 said:


> Villa-Lobos: Symphony No.2
> Isaac Karabtchevsky|SaoPaulo Symphony Orchestra


How are the recordings, I have read that there is quite a lot of reverberation and problems with dynamics.


----------



## Malx

One of the delights of rummaging about in my collection using Malx's unscientific 'find the next disc to play' system, currently being employed, is stumbling upon something not heard for years if ever.

*Beethoven, String Quartet No 11 'Serioso' arranged for String Orchestra by Gustav Mahler - Moscow Soloists, Yuri Bashmet (conducting).*

On disc 5 of the box below.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Quintet for Piano and String Quartet in F minor, Op. 34
Leon Fleisher
Emerson String Quartet

Superb.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dvořák*

Symphony No.2


----------



## Knorf

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: Chôros No. 11 for Piano and Orchestra
Christina Ortiz
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling

Just wonderful!


----------



## Guest

Spectacular!


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1 *

Just listened to Rostropovich and the orchestra deliver a really passionate performance of this work, which I'm hearing for the first time. I read Saint-Saëns has a 2nd cello concerto that is highly neglected so I'm going to check that out at some point too. I love the interplay between the orchestra and the virtuosity in the solo part is extremely impressive.






*Bach: Gamba Sonatas No.1 - No.3 *

Someone posted an album of these sonatas played by Mischa Maisky and Martha Argereich, which piqued my interests, but I wanted to hear them on their original instruments first. For Baroque I generally prefer period instruments, not for extramusical reasons or being authentic just for authenticity's sake, but simply for the just the way it sounds. I love the crisp sound of the harpsichord and the polyphony comes through much clearer to my ears, and the gamba has a very gentle sound with its own distinct character. I also like hearing what the composer and audience would have heard back then, which you could consider an extramusical reason, admittedly. I'm going to do some comparison between this and the Maisky/Argereich album and see which I definitively like better.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Alfvén: Symphony No. 1 in F minor, Op. 7

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Stig Westerberg


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 145481
> 
> 
> Alfvén: Symphony No. 1 in F minor, Op. 7
> 
> Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Stig Westerberg


Sometimes as I'm going through this thread I'm like "cool, nice, nice, nice, cool, great piece, cool, gotta listen to him more, cool, cool.. wait WHO?" this is one of those moments


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Did a double-take removing this record from its sleeve; thought for a split second it was a 78 (no kidding) as it's a substantial disk! From 1971, this was the era when record manufacturers began making them thinner and lighter to the point where I remember, in '72, listening to a late-night jazz program, the dj complained he received a record he'd ordered and it arrived folded over in the mail, but amazingly it played fine!


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000p1dv
Leicester International Music Festival live from the BBC's Maida Vale studios.

With Leicester as the only city in the UK to have been in continuous lock down since March, festival artistic director, Nicholas Daniel bravely decided to take his festival online. After presenting a series of hugely successful concerts - which reached audiences around the world - Nicholas Daniel and some of his regular collaborators bring their adventurous brand of music making into the BBC's studios and talk about the challenges and opportunities that this new way of working present . 
Presented by Ian Skelly.

Schubert: Nocturne op posth D 897 for piano trio 
Britten: Lachrymae
Eleanor Alberga: Tiger dream in forest green for flute, oboe, cello and piano 
David Matthews: Two movements for oboe and piano
Schumann Piano Quartet

Daniel Shao (flute)
Nicholas Daniel (oboe)
Jack Liebeck (violin)
Hélène Clément (viola)
Laura van der Heijden (cello)
Katya Apekisheva (piano)
Anna Tilbrook (piano)

Followed by music off disc:

Joseph Haydn: Symphony no. 92 in G major, H. 1:92 "Oxford" 
Frieburg Baroque Orchestra
Rene Jacobs, conductor


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Bach: 15 Inventions; Chopin: 24 Preludes. Dina Ugorskaja. This is a reissue of a 2008 disc from the late Ugorskaja and what a fine disc this is. Deeply introspective and thoughtful, her performance is present and involving. Recommended for listeners who don't demand flashy Chopin.










Brahms: Clarinet Trio, Sonatas. Joseph Shiner, Somi Kim, Yoanna Prodanova. Fine performances. Inspired by the current Brahms thread.










Nielsen: Symphony No. 4. Karajan Berlin. Inspired by the Merl Knorf thread. The orchestra sounds wonderful, though not quite as exciting as the couple other recordings I've heard.










Weinberg: Symphony No. 17, Op. 137 'Memory' & Suite for Orchestra. Siberian State Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Lande. A fascinating work I'll have to listen to some more. Performance was excellent.










Bach: The French Suites Nos. 1-4. Gould. Absolutely effortless and sublime. I've been listening to a lot of Gould's Bach this week as a reminder that beauty can be everlasting.


----------



## Eramire156

_*Manuel de Falla
Nights in the Gardens of Spain*_

_*Isaac Albéniz
Iberia









Martha Argerich

Daniel Barenboim
Orchestre de Paris*_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Very soon I'll be listening to Ronald Brautigam play Mozart piano concertos! New complete edition out today!!! Mr. Brautigam was so kind to answer a mail I sent once (just a fan mail really). I'll have to wait some minutes because I'm just like really into Lady Gaga


----------



## eljr

Ballet Highlights

Berliner Philharmoniker, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Russian National Orchestra, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, Neeme Järvi, John Lanchbery, Seiji Ozawa, Mikhail Pletnev, Myung Whun Chung, Mstislav...

Release Date: 8th Oct 2012
Catalogue No: 4784239
Label: DG
Series: Virtuoso
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Witold Lutosławski*: Symphony No. 4
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Fantastic!


----------



## eljr

SearsPoncho said:


> She was supposed to play where I live in Florida, but the concert was canceled because of the covid crisis.


I had tickets for her too... same, Covid.


----------



## eljr

TheSoulRegistry said:


> Hello, this is my first post here. I was just wondering if anyone had a Spotify playlist of their favorite classical works they would be willing to share with someone new to classical music.


Welcome... no playlist though.


----------



## eljr

Christmas Music For Harp

Alice Giles (harp, work arranger), Carlos Salzedo (work arranger)

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: ABC4855242
Label: ABC Classics
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New box-set of Mozart piano concertos. Not new recordings though...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Rasoumovsky Quartet, Op. 59, No. 3
*


----------



## jim prideaux

inspired by Merl/Knorf thread.....

Nielsen 1st and 4th Symphonies.

Berglund and the Royal Danish.


----------



## HerbertNorman

actually my favourite Brahms symphony tbh , great recording too


----------



## Itullian

Excellent all around, sound and performance.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145495


*Joseph Haydn*

The Seasons

Barbara Bonney, soprano
Anthony Rolfe Johnson, tenor
Andreas Schmidt, bass
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner

1992


----------



## Knorf

*William Walton*: Symphony No. 1
London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Joe B

Ethan Sperry leading the Portland State Chamber Choir in music by Eriks Esenvalds:


















Listening to this chamber choir is rather unique. Unlike most chamber choirs consisting of 24 members, this 42 member choir is able to perform effortlessly with a real weight to the performance. And though there are 18 more members than is 'traditional' these days for choirs performing this repertoire, Ethan Sperry has these singers trained to sing with perfect precision and unity; they sing beautifully.

I also really enjoy the additions in the arrangements adding a few instruments (harp, percussion, native flute, etc.) which makes the performances really stand out. As with their newer release "Translations", this is a disc I can highly recommend.


----------



## MusicSybarite

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Sometimes as I'm going through this thread I'm like "cool, nice, nice, nice, cool, great piece, cool, gotta listen to him more, cool, cool.. wait WHO?" this is one of those moments


Alfvén was a Swedish late-Romantic composer who mostly wrote orchestral music, standing out 5 symphonies and the 3 Swedish Rhapsodies. If you like soaring melodies, remarkable craftsmanship, lush orchestration, you could like his music. I'm very fond of his symphonies 2-5. The Symphony No. 1 is interesting but it's not at the level of the subsequent ones, methinks.


----------



## Joe B

James Burton leading Schola Cantorum of Oxford in choral music of Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Schumann - Symphony No. 2*

This is my favorite Schumann symphony for a significant margin. What I heard on this performance impressed me a lot. Now I can understand why Szell is recognized as a master on the podium. The 1st movement was the highlight IMO. It feels concentrated, rigurous, focused. The Scherzo was also very interesting, highly dynamic. All in all, I had never heard this work as today.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Symphonies :12-46-13-14-15

Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Symphony No. 7 In A Major, Op. 92
Bruno Walter Conducting Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra Of New York
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 4414, Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1951.


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## KenOC

Mozart's D-minor Piano Concerto with the Beethoven cadenzas, Margaret Argerich. What a monster this is!


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Elim Chan


----------



## opus55

Bourdon said:


> How are the recordings, I have read that there is quite a lot of reverberation and problems with dynamics.


I prefer some reverb in the recording rather than being "dry" which some old Naxos recordings had been. I would consider buying the CD set after listening to few more symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Dialog-Kantaten

Hana Blazikova, Dominik Wörner

Kirchheimer BachConsort, Alfredo Bernardini


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age
Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev

Prokofiev: Cinderella - Three Pieces for Piano, Op. 95
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8 in B flat major, Op. 84
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20*
Stravinsky: Serenade in A for piano

Mariinsky (Kirov) Orchestra*
Valéry Gergiev
Recorded: 2019-10-22
Recording Venue: Mariinsky Theater Concert Hall, St. Petersburg


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various works part ten for late morning and early afternoon.

_Mass no.11: Missa in Angustiis_ [_Mass in Fearful Times ('Nelsonmesse')_] in D-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob. XXII:11 (1798):










String Quartet no.63 in B-flat [_Sunrise_] op.76 no.4 Hob. III:78 (1797-98):
String Quartet no.64 in D op.76 no.5 Hob. III:79 (1797-98):
String Quartet no.65 in E-flat op.76 no.6 Hob. III:80 (1797-98):










_Mass no.12: Theresienmesse_ in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob. XXII:12 (1799):










_Te Deum_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob. XXIIIc:2 (by 1800):


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> inspired by Merl/Knorf thread.....
> 
> Nielsen 1st and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> Berglund and the Royal Danish.


I usually find myself listening to 2nd and 3rd symphonies as they are both ( particularly the 3rd ) clearly established personal symphonic favourites. However I enjoyed this Berglund recording to such an extent that over the weekend I will be listening to alternate recordings of both works. The Berglund disc really is superb!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

CD no. 3/12 of Brautigam's complete Mozart piano concertos. They are about 1 hour each. Maybe I will hear them all by tomorrow night


----------



## Dimace

I'm not *Britten's* biggest fan, but I must admit that his *War Requiem* is a work of colossal proportions for three reasons: the need to be honored the heroic soldiers of the WWI, the poetry of the great W. Owen (victim of the France front) and of course the music character of the work which is perfectly established and crafted for the occasions. I'm not also Simon's biggest fan, despite the good work he made with our BPO. But in this work he is very good: Tragic, (but not dramatic) grey (but not black) deserved (but not heavy) This EMI's 2xCD set is very old. From 1992. (Japan made CDs, printed in Europe, I suppose) Very good material quality & SUPER sound.


----------



## eljr

Christmas Night - Carols of the Nativity

Cambridge Singers, City of London Sinfonia, John Rutter

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: CSCD526
Label: Collegium
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age
> Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev
> 
> Prokofiev: Cinderella - Three Pieces for Piano, Op. 95
> Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
> Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8 in B flat major, Op. 84
> Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20*
> Stravinsky: Serenade in A for piano
> 
> Mariinsky (Kirov) Orchestra*
> Valéry Gergiev
> Recorded: 2019-10-22
> Recording Venue: Mariinsky Theater Concert Hall, St. Petersburg


 I almost started my day with this just now... looks excellent, Recording of the Week!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I downloaded this yesterday for the Brahms Schicksalslied but the whole album is good. 
View attachment 145507


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I almost started my day with this just now... looks excellent, Recording of the Week!


It is, the man can play like he was born behind the piano. :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No.2 and 3

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## annaw

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 4*

Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker (DG)

Nice to revisit this glorious account of Sibelius' 4th. It's a stunning recording and Karajan was certainly really skilful at sustaining the kind of orchestral flow this symphony seems to require. There's something almost Parsifal-ish about this symphony.


----------



## Tero




----------



## eljr

Glass: Les Enfants Terribles

Katia & Marielle Labeque (piano)

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4855097
Label: DG
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Malx

*Lutoslawski, Symphonic Variations & Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - Louis Lortie (piano), BBC SO, Edward Gardner.*

The box set of Gardner's Lutoslawski recordings is definitely one of my best buys of 2020 - a great set in great sound.

*Telemann, Tafelmusik Production III - Concentus musicus Wien, Harnoncourt.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Fitzwilliam Virginal Book*

CD.2


----------



## Rogerx

*Remembering Dame Joan Sutherland's birthday.*



Joan Sutherland: Greatest Hits

Joan Sutherland (soprano)
Various orchestras and conductors.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony with Rosa Mannion and the Bournemouth Sinfonietta in choral music by Sir John Rutter:


----------



## sbmonty

Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Wiener Philharmoniker; Leonard Bernstein


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

More Mahler 4: Gatti/RCO


----------



## Rogerx

Emotions-Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Einaudi: Una Mattina
Elgar: Nimrod (from Enigma Variations)
Joplin: The Entertainer
Nyman: The Heart Asks Pleasure First


----------



## SearsPoncho

Haydn - String Quartet Op.76, #2 - Kodaly Quartet
The Kodaly Qt. is so good here; I was wondering if their other recordings are this good.


Beethoven - Piano Sonata #31, Op.110 - S. Richter (Leipzig, 1963)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> I usually find myself listening to 2nd and 3rd symphonies as they are both ( particularly the 3rd ) clearly established personal symphonic favourites. However I enjoyed this Berglund recording to such an extent that over the weekend I will be listening to alternate recordings of both works. The Berglund disc really is superb!


Now listening to the Chandos recording of the 1st and 4th by Rozhdestvensky and the Royal Stockholm P.O........

Very impressive but not Berglund and the Royal Danish.......more 'stately' and considered perhaps.


----------



## Dimace

I don't know your opinion for *Stefan* (very few presentation with him in our community) but for me is a VERY significant pianist and teacher. As a young music student I met him once in Bonn, I listened to him playing the piano and what I can say right know, after so many years, is that he can eat for breakfast 95% of todays pianists. (and another 4% for supper...) When it comes to musical correctness and ethos, *Stefan Askenase* shows clearly major superiority and many times the reference lines, especially with his Chopin. As we said in my conservatory once upon a time:Samson and Arthur are beyond human reach. Go for Stefan and you will be a great Chopin's performer. The closest thing to Zimerman and a click beyond to Samson (for me equal to Rubinstein, who, some times, doesn't give his 100% with the Polish and you know what I mean...) I have the German Issue of this LP. (I found only the UK issue photo with the big H on the left.)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Listening now. 
View attachment 145514


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Although I don't associate Klaus Tennstedt with Bruckner, this live Bruckner 4 from 1989, with the London Philharmonic, is really good:


----------



## eljr

Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age

Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 4835331
Label: DG
Length: 2 hours 25 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
6th November 2020

CD II


----------



## eljr

Nicola Lefanu: The Crimson Bird

BBC Symphony Orchestra, RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: NMCD255
Label: NMC
Length: 76 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2020


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145517


*Robert Schumann*

String Quartet in A minor, op. 41, no. 1
String Quartet in F major, op. 41, no. 2
String Quartet in A major, op. 41, no. 3

Fine Arts Quartet

2006


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-4th and 5th Symphonies.

Danish National RSO conducted by Michael Schonwandt.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Brahms: Lieder

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Malcolm Martineau (piano)

Brahms: Gesänge (5), Op. 72
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 3 Nos. 1-6
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 43 Nos. 1-4
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 71 Nos. 1-5
Brahms: Lieder (4), Op. 96
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 107
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 47
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 94
Brahms: Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 63, Nos. 1-9
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, Op. 42

First spin......


----------



## Manxfeeder

SearsPoncho said:


> Haydn - String Quartet Op.76, #2 - Kodaly Quartet
> The Kodaly Qt. is so good here; I was wondering if their other recordings are this good.


I think their cycle is pretty consistent. There are a lot of YouTube videos of their cycle, and they are on Spotify also, so you can judge for yourself.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'

Gwyneth Jones (soprano), Hanna Schwarz (contralto), René Kollo (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass (vocal)), Norbert Balatsch (chorus master)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1979-09-04
Recording Venue: Staatsoper, Vienna (Wien)


----------



## Vasks

*Kosslovski - Overture to "Deborah" (Yesipov/Chant du monde)
Kurpinski - Clarinet Concerto (Kurkiewicz/Olympia)
Chopin - Ballade #3 (Wild/Chesky)
Smetana - Three Dances from "Bartered Bride" (Kuchar/Brilliant)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4
*


----------



## joen_cph

Stravinsky, *FIREWORKS*, for an obvious, single reason.


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, The Creation - Ann Monoyios (soprano), Joerg Hering (tenor), Harry van der Kamp (bass), Tolzer Knabenchor, Tafelmusik, Bruno Weil.*

I intended listening to Part I but was enjoying this work I rarely take down from the shelves so much I just listened to it in its entirety.


----------



## Guest002

An oldie but a goodie:









Handel's Coronation Anthems and Fireworks Music, Robert King and the King's Consort plus the Choir of New College, Oxford.


----------



## senza sordino

This week, and all from Spotify. I don't own any of these albums.

Glazunov Symphonies 1, 2, 3, and 9. 









Conus, Weinberg, and Arensky Violin Concerti. Very enjoyable album. 









Taneyev Concert Suite and Rimsky Korsakov Fantasia on Two Russian Themes. I have never heard this before. And in fact, I have never heard of the music before, I've never seen it advertised and listened to here on Current Listening before. I was just looking through Spotify for something to listen to from Taneyev and I came across this quite by chance. It's really good. I will definitely listen again. 









Taneyev Piano Trio and Piano Quintet. Intense.









Weinberg Symphonies 2 and 21


----------



## ELbowe

*The Sacred and the Profane:
Passio Domini Nostri Jesu Christi Secundum Johannem
Cipriano De Rore 
Huelgas Ensemble under Paul Van Nevel ‎- 
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi ‎ 1990
(Reissued 1995)

Adieu, Mes Amours: Chansons
Josquin Desprez, Ensemble Clement Janequin
Harmonia Mundi France 1988*


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

First Book of Psalms


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:


----------



## D Smith

People are dancing in the streets here.

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9. Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic, Eaglen, Meier, Heppner, Terfel.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, A London Symphony*


----------



## Knorf

joen_cph said:


> Stravinsky, *FIREWORKS*, for an obvious, single reason.


Heck, yes!

I'm going in a slightly different direction, to enjoy one of the greatest symphonic statements of the struggle from darkness to light.

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 5
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

I haven't listened to this recording in a long time, and apparently half-forgot how very, very good it is! Superb, in fact.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

One of my all-time favorite boxes; Spohr has some ardent -even fierce - advocates and his VCs make a compelling argument for him. (And this set only costs $123.91 on Amazon now  - at that price there won't be many new fans in the offing!).


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G minor

Jordi Savall

Le Concert des Nations


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145528


Celebrating with the 1812 Overture!


----------



## ELbowe

*And there was much rejoicing!!!!

Messiah (G. F. Handel) 
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields (Orchestra & Chorus) Sir Neville Marriner 
Philips Digital Classics UK 2 CD, 1992
Live recording made at the Point Theatre, Dublin April 1992 to commemorate the 250th anniversary of the first performance of Messiah in Fishamble Street Dublin (13 April 1742)
Mezzo-soprano Vocals - Anne Sofie Von Otter
Soprano Vocals - Sylvia McNair
Tenor Vocals - Jerry Hadley
Alto Vocals - Michael Chance
Bass Vocals - Robert Lloyd*


----------



## Malx

*Borodin, Symphony No 1 - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy.*

Todays Saturday Symphony choice.


----------



## RockyIII

ELbowe said:


> *And there was much rejoicing!!!!*


*

Hallelujah!!!!!*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145530


*William Grant Still*

In Memoriam
Africa
Symphony No. 1 "Afro-American"

Fort Smith Symphony
John Jeter, conductor

2005


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, A London Symphony*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Listening to the Palestrina motet, "Alleluia! Potus demotus est"


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 30 & 31 - Glenn Gould*

I haven't listened to these recordings for years. 
They are totally quixotic but somehow strangely compelling, weird - but I'm happy to have them in my collection.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, A London Symphony*

After hearing Haitink and Davis, personally, I think Boult does this the best.


----------



## joen_cph

Malx said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 30 & 31 - Glenn Gould*
> 
> I haven't listened to these recordings for years.
> They are totally quixotic but somehow strangely compelling, weird - but I'm happy to have them in my collection.


They are creative, but absolutely superb, IMO.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vaughan Williams, A London Symphony*
> 
> After hearing Haitink and Davis, personally, I think Boult does this the best.


Try Previn, he, for me is up there with Boult.


----------



## Knorf

*Aaron Copland*: Symphony No. 3
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein

It's perhaps time to lose myself in something like this again, one of the greatest performances of any American masterpiece in all recorded music.


----------



## Dimace

D Smith said:


> *People are dancing in the streets here.
> *
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 9. Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic, Eaglen, Meier, Heppner, Terfel.


You're not alone...

Happy WE!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wellesz, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Toasting my country this afternoon with an extraordinary recording :


----------



## Guest

Audio quality isn't great, but oh, his playing!


----------



## Knorf

*Charles Ives*: String Quartet No. 2
Emerson String Quartet

Toasting my country with this wonderful, gnarly, deeply expressive quartet that sums up remarkably well some of what the United States identity is about. It's also this coming week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. Great piece, great performance!


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

Cheers!!!

*Charles Ives
Variations on "America"
Symphony no.1
The Unanswered Question 









Morton Gould
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky: Orpheus*
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

So glad i found this set at a good price.


----------



## flamencosketches

SearsPoncho said:


> Haydn - String Quartet Op.76, #2 - Kodaly Quartet
> The Kodaly Qt. is so good here; I was wondering if their other recordings are this good.
> 
> Beethoven - Piano Sonata #31, Op.110 - S. Richter (Leipzig, 1963)


I have a handful of their Haydn and Beethoven discs, all very good. Can't go wrong with any of it.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Westenburg leading Musica Sacra:


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000p0jb








The BBC Philharmonic begin their live concert with music from the rich harvest of Richard Strauss's Indian Summer, his Duet-Concertino; a beautiful princess and a bear meet, and finally dance together in a performance featuring soloists John Bradbury (clarinet) and Roberto Giaccaglia (bassoon). The rest of the programme is given over to Beethoven. Benjamin Grosvenor joins them for his effervescent First Piano Concerto, a work penned when Beethoven was about the same age as tonight's soloist. After the interval Nicholas Collon conducts what is perhaps the most extrovert of Beethoven's symphonies, his Eighth.

Live from MediaCity, Salford
Presented by Tom McKinney

Richard Strauss: Duet-Concertino 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No 1 in C

8.30
Music interval (CD)

8.50
Beethoven: Symphony No 8 (Recorded on 5 November)

John Bradbury (clarinet)
Roberto Giaccaglia (bassoon)
Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)
BBC Philharmonic
Nicholas Collon (conductor)

Followed by music off disc:

Joseph Haydn: Symphony no. 83 in G minor, H. 1:83 "The Hen"
Tafelmusik
Bruno Weil, conductor


----------



## jim prideaux

Atterberg-6th Symphony.

Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.

Its been a while......


----------



## Itullian

SearsPoncho said:


> Haydn - String Quartet Op.76, #2 - Kodaly Quartet
> The Kodaly Qt. is so good here; I was wondering if their other recordings are this good.
> 
> Beethoven - Piano Sonata #31, Op.110 - S. Richter (Leipzig, 1963)


They're excellent. Get them all.


----------



## Knorf

*Charles Wuorinen*: Symphony No. 8 "Theologoumena"
Boston Symphony Orchestra, James Levine

Continuing to choose listening with the purpose of celebrating America, its ideals, and the democratic process. This is one of best recent-ish symphonies by anyone anywhere.


----------



## joen_cph

Knorf said:


> *Charles Wuorinen*: Symphony No. 8 "Theologoumena"
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, James Levine
> 
> Continuing to choose listening with the purpose of celebrating America, its ideals, and the democratic process. This is one of best recent-ish symphonies by anyone anywhere.


That CD is on my wish list; I've mostly got chamber music by Wuorinen ...


----------



## Eramire156

*Aaron Copland
Lincoln Portrait *









*William Warfield

Leonard Bernstein 
New York Philharmonic *

3 June 1976
Royal Albert Hall

" The dogmas of the quiet past, are inadequate to the stormy present. The occasion is piled high with difficulty, and we must rise -- with the occasion. As our case is new, so we must think anew, and act anew. We must disenthrall ourselves, and then we shall save our country."


----------



## Barbebleu

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis, Fantasia on Greensleeves, The Lark Ascending, Five Variants on Dives and Lazarus - Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown ( violin). Wow! Just simply divine.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Playing with my music software. The result of double tracking a nice Mozart slow movement and stashing an effect on one track. I thought it was awesome


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145542


*Florence Beatrice Price*

Symphony No. 1 in E minor
Symphony No. 4 in D minor

Fort Smith Symphony
John Jeter, conductor

2019


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.7 in E minor. Claudio Abbado, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Of the three recordings of Mahler's 7th I know (the others being Bernstein/New York and Klemperer/Philharmonia), this one is by a significant margin the brighter, lighter, less probing, less psychological of the lot, but may also be my favorite. It seems the presentation here is almost like a concerto for orchestra, and the more that I think about it, this work does share certain resemblances with Bartók's Concerto for Orchestra, to be written four decades later. I have yet to really be convinced by Abbado's Mahler, but this is probably the best of the few of his that I've heard.

I've decided I absolutely need to hear Boulez conduct this symphony, so that one is going on the wishlist.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pat Fairlea

It's a bit off-topic, but I have just watched the movie Enemy At The Gates for a second time and found James Horner's music really engaging. Most film music gets in the way, but this is different.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61*

A strong contender for one of my top 5 pieces ever...


----------



## Joe B

Richard Westenburg leading Musica Sacra:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

flamencosketches said:


> Of the three recordings of Mahler's 7th I know (the others being Bernstein/New York and Klemperer/Philharmonia)


The Klemperer isn't exactly the most conventional recording of this work, so don't worry!



> I've decided I absolutely need to hear Boulez conduct this symphony, so that one is going on the wishlist.


Boulez is fine, but I'd recommend Gielen.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Ftarrega-lagrimaremix
Me playing Lagrima and tweaking a GRM plugin "used to obtain continuous evolution of timbre by frequential sampling of the input signal". Fun!


----------



## Joe B

Ethan Sperry leading the Portland State Chamber Choir in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## Joe B

Timo Nuoranne leading the Finnish Radio Chamber Choir in sacred works by Eionjuhani Rautavaara:
















FLAC


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister - Sonatas, Vol. 1

Minna Pensola (violin), Antti Tikkanen (violin/viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello), Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2*

Fantastic performance of this masterpiece.


----------



## opus55

Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade
London Philharmonic|Mariss Jansons










Ibert: Divertissement from Un chapean de paille d'Italie
Philadelphia Orchestra|Eugene Ormandy

Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
New Philharmonia Orchestra|Eugene Ormandy


----------



## WVdave

Schubert; Symphony No. 1 In D Major / Symphony No. 2 In B-Flat Major
The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Thomas Beecham 
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 4903, Vinyl, LP, US, 1954.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor

Choir of St John's College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha

Lord, Thou has been our refuge 
O Clap Your Hands (Psalm 47)
O Taste and See
O vos omnes
Prayer to the Father of Heaven
Rhosymedre
Te Deum in G


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Cello Concertos
Heinrich Schiff|Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks|Maxim Shostakovich










Weber: Der Freischütz


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Concerto No.3 & Triple Concerto

Martin Helmchen (piano), Marie-Elisabeth Hecker, Antje Weithaas

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Andrew Manze


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Latin Motets

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava

Ave Maria (1861), WAB 6
Christus factus est, WAB 11
Locus iste, WAB 23
Os justi meditabitur sapientiam
Pange lingua
Tantum ergo in D major, WAB 32
Tantum ergo in D major, WAB 42
Tota pulchra es, antiphon, WAB 46
Vexilla regis
Virga Jesse floruit


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Malx

*Vivaldi, The Four Seasons - Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi*
Nice to play these concertos once in a while.

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin Suite - Orchestre national de l'O.R.T.F., Jean Martinon.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann: The Complete Piano Trios / Piano Quartet, Op. 47 / Piano Quintet, Op. 44*
Beaux Arts Trio, Samuel Rhodes, Dolf Bettelheim


----------



## Dimace

It's a nice Sunday today. The sun shines over Berlin and the hope returned to Europe like the beautiful daughter her good father once lost and mourned. Despite the fact we are isolated by the virus, we are all together with our minds and souls looking forward to the coming years, which shall be again years of unification and understanding. Let us keep our spirits high (higher is better...) with a great work of eternal hope and light. *G. Faure's Requiem with Désiré-Émile Inghelbrecht!* Desire is also a VERY good composer (La Nuit Vénitienne), writer and, of course, director. This is a 10'' Vinyl of high sentimental value for me. Also an excellent collectible.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fmozartremix
Here's some Mozart I "destroyed" last night! I double tracked one movement and had an effect on one of the tracks. The GRM Evolution plugin is used to obtain continuous evolution of timbre by frequential sampling of the input signal.
...I just listened to it again and think it's cool


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## flamencosketches

*Joseph Haydn*: Symphony No.88 in G major, H 1/88. Sigiswald Kuijken, La Petite Bande

The symphonies 88 - 92 are no lesser than the Paris or London symphonies, I reckon, and would be seen as their equal if they had a group nickname. This one in particular is one of my favorites. Great performance from Kuijken and La Petite Bande.


----------



## Skakner

Dimace said:


> It's a nice Sunday today. The sun shines over Berlin and the hope returned to Europe like the beautiful daughter her good father once lost and mourned. Despite the fact we are isolated by the virus, we are all together with our minds and souls looking forward to the coming years, which shall be again years of unification and understanding. Let us keep our spirits high (higher is better...) with a great work of eternal hope and light. *G. Faure's Requiem with Désiré-Émile Inghelbrecht!* Desire is also a VERY good composer (La Nuit Vénitienne), writer and, of course, director. This is a 10'' Vinyl of high sentimental value for me. Also an excellent collectible.
> 
> View attachment 145554


After three days with fever and exhaustion, this is the first day I feel really good (I don't know if it was covid). Nice post and excellent music selection. I'm already listening to my version...


----------



## Malx

For my *4000th* post I thought I do something a little different from the normal post.

The discs below are from my collection and represent the works I heard at the first Orchestral Concert I attended back on Thursday the 28th of February 1991. Here is the programme:

Haydn, Symphony No 100.
Beethoven Piano Concerto No 3.

Interval.

Nielsen, Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments'

Alicia De Larrocha (piano), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Bryden Thomson.

I can say that this concert did two things for me as a listener - firstly Beethoven's Concerto No 3 has always been my favourite, secondly I sought out more Nielsen and have retained a love for his Symphonies ever since.

Heres to the next 4000.


----------



## eljr

Morning all!










Jan Ladislav Dussek: Messe Solemnelle

Stefanie True (soprano), Helen Charlston (mezzo-soprano), Gwilym Bowen (tenor), Morgan Pearse (bass), Choir of the AAM, Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: AAM011
Label: AAM Records
Length: 60 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottlieb Graun - Concertos

Ilja Korol (violin), Daniel Sepec (violin), Vittorio Ghielmi (viola da gamba)

Wiener Akademie, Martin Haselböck

Concerto in A major for Viola da Gamba
Sinfonia Grosso in D Major
Violin Concerto in A Major
Violin Concerto in D Minor


----------



## Guest002

From the man that bought you Uranus.
<cue sniggering in back row>

Matthew Bannert with the London Mozart Players. Undemanding stuff, but charming and ever-inventive.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Symphony #9 - Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra/Amara/Chookasian/Alexander/Macurdy/Mormon Tab.Choir
My favorite 9th. Electric.


Ravel - Piano Concerto in G - Argerich/Abbado/LSO


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Kindertotenlieder. Thomas Hampson, Leonard Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic

There's nothing like the VPO playing Mahler, especially under Bernstein. So much color and rich, full textures.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various works part eleven of eleven scattered throughout morning and afternoon.

_Mass no.13: Schöpfungsmesse_ [_Creation Mass_] in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XXII:13 (1801):










_Die Jahreszeiten_ [_The Seasons_] - oratorio in four parts for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XXI:3 [Text: Baron Gottfried van Swieten, after a poem by James Thomson] (1799-1801):










String Quartet no.66 in G op.77 no.1 Hob. III:81 (1799):
String Quartet no.67 in F op.77 no.2 Hob. III:82 (1799):
String Quartet no.68 in D-minor op.103 Hob. III:83 (1803 inc.):










_Mass no.14:_ [_Harmoniemesse_] in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XXII:14 (1802):


----------



## eljr

Puer natus est

Tudor Music for Advent & Christmas

Stile Antico

Release Date: 20th Sep 2010
Catalogue No: HMU807517
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 78 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
29th November 2010


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & Falstaff

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Joe B

Bruno Turner leading Ensemble Pro Cantione Antiqua, London and members of Collegium Aureum and Blaserkreis Fur Alte Musik Hamburg in music by Orlandus Lassus:


----------



## Guest002

For a minute there, I thought 'And God Created Great Whales' was written 'for orchestra with actual whales', which would have made for a soggy concert hall...

Anyway, David Amos and the Philharmonia Orchestra do some very interesting Alan Hovhaness orchestral works, sadly _without_ actual whales.


----------



## Bourdon

*William Byrd*

CD.3


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. Bruno Walter, Vienna Philharmonic, w/ Kathleen Ferrier and Julius Patzak

Currently Der Abschied. Following along with the score. Walter takes this movement damn fast, but no feeling is lost, and Ferrier is amazing. Her voice is so deep and raw. This is a very fine recording and well deserving of its classic reputation.


----------



## Rogerx

Complices- Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
Chopin: Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
Coltrane: Improvisation on Bach: Alabama
Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher: I. Un poco indeciso
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Popper: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 11 No. 3
Popper: Serenade, Op. 54 No. 2
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Shchedrin: Im Stile von Albeniz for violin & piano
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Vecsey, F: Valse triste
Zimmermann, B A: Four Short Studies for Cello solo: IV


----------



## Vasks

*Paul Lewis - Sussex Symphony Overture (Sutherland/ASV)
Gordon Jacob - Viola Sonata (Outram/Naxos)
Frank Bridge - A Prayer (Hickox/Chandos)*


----------



## flamencosketches

What an ending. Gets me every time. It has something in common with the very ending of Mahler's 9th, but I find it even sadder.

OK, so I'm not going to listen to the whole thing, but...:










*Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, w/ René Kollo & Christa Ludwig

Just the Trinklied for now. Damn, this is a really great recording! I think people who say Karajan didn't understand Mahler are wrong.


----------



## SearsPoncho

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde. Bruno Walter, Vienna Philharmonic, w/ Kathleen Ferrier and Julius Patzak
> 
> Currently Der Abschied. Following along with the score. Walter takes this movement damn fast, but no feeling is lost, and Ferrier is amazing. Her voice is so deep and raw. This is a very fine recording and well deserving of its classic reputation.


In the late 80's, a classical music magazine (not Gramophone) asked 10 of its reviewers to pick their top 10 desert island recordings. This recording was picked by 8 of the 10. I looked for this recording everywhere, with no luck, in the pre-internet days, and finally found a Japanese import of it at the Tower Classical Music Annex on South Street in Philadelphia in the summer of 1993. We can find anything nowadays with a click of a mouse in the comfort of our homes. Back then, there was a real thrill to finding a physical copy of a recording at a record store. While the choice is infinitely better now, I must admit that I miss that thrill; it was a natural high.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145557


*Guillaume de Machaut*

La Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir Dit

Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly, Director

1996


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms: Complete Trios*

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Guest002

Apart from knowing that this is an opera called "Puss in Boots" by Xavier Montsalvatge, I've no idea what's going on because it's entirely in Spanish and I can't be bothered fetching out the booklet. The good news is that it doesn't matter: the music is attractive and fun anyway and suitably catty at times.

Antoni Ros Marbà and the Orquestra Simfònica del Gran Teatre del Liceu.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 94 & Sinfonia Concertante in B flat major, Op. 84, Hob. I / 105

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145561


*Gustav Holst*

The Planets

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal
Charles Dutoit, conductor

1987


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today, I loaded the CD with five by (mostly) the wonderful violinist, Cho-Liang Lin:

1. *Haydn*: _Violin Concerto #1_; *Vieuxtemps*: _Violin Concerto #5_ (Neville Marriner/Minnesota Orchestra w/Cho-Liang Lin, violin) CBS Masterworks
2. *Bruch*: _Violin Concerto #1_; _Scottish Fantasy_ (Leonard Slatkin/Chicago Symphony Orchestra w/Cho Liang-Lin, violin) CBS Masterworks
3. *Sibelius*: _Violin Concerto_; *Nielsen*: _Violin Concerto_ (Esa-Pekka Salonen/Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra w/Cho-Liang Lin, violin) Sony Great Performances 
4. *Stravinsky*: _Suite Italienne_; _Duo Concertant_; _Divertimento_ (Cho-LIang Lin, violin/Andre-Michel Schub, piano) CBS Masterworks
5. *Yi Chen*: _Momentum_; _Chinese Folk Dance Suite for Violin and Orchestra_; _Dunhuang Fantasy for Organ and Winds_; _Romance and Dance for Two Violins and Orchestra_; _Tu_ (Lan Shui/Singapore Symphony Orchestra w/Cho-Liang Lin, violin on _Chinese Folk Dance Suite_; w/Cho-Liang Lin & Yi-Jia Susanne Hou, violins, on _Romance and Dance_; and Kimberly Marshall, organ, on _Dunhuang Fantasy_) BIS recordings

I think Cho-Liang Lin has the brightest, most full and even tone than any violinist alive today. His approach reminds my a lot of the late Isaac Stern and Zino Francescatti who I've always preferred over the likes of Jascha Hiefetz who's technique was more incredible and dazzling but not as warm, full and heart-felt.

We start with the happiest composer of them all, Haydn, who Lin brings in a very crisp and fresh manner. Then we go to a series of great Romantic Violin Concertos starting with Vieuxtempts _#5_, the Bruch _#1_, the Bruch _Scottish Fantasy_ (a violin concerto in all but name?), with the Sibelius and Nielsen concertos rounding things out; and all played with a sunny disposition and even flow. Then we move to some violin/piano duos from Stravinsky's "Neo-Classical" phase, all very pleasant and well-crafted fare.

But the most interesting CD here is the music of Yi Chen where Lin is featured on the _Chinese Folk Dance Suite _(another violin concerto in all but name?) and the _Romance and Dance_ where Lin joins forces with one, Yi-Jia Susanne Hou, in a piece for two violins and orchestra. As a contemporary Chinese composer, I find Chen's works to be so much more interesting than the usual more popular Chinese classical music fare (i.e. the very soothing Chinese restaurant back-ground music: _Butterfly Lovers_ and _Yellow River Concertos_). Instead, Chen takes a more urgent approach that is eclectic, more abstract, dissonant, but unmistakably captures the essence of Chinese folk music; sort of like how Schoenberg managed to be "expressive" without relying upon melody; or how Bartok managed to express the _feeling_ of Hungarian/Eastern European folk music without making it so obvious. In this regard, I think that given an even chance, Chen may be regarded as a great living composer.

When I look at Cho-Liang Lin's output of recordings I see that while he has the ability to rest on his exemplar ability to interpret the warhorse concertos by Mozart, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, etc., he has done much to showcase many interesting lesser-known works by composers who are among the living.


----------



## flamencosketches

SearsPoncho said:


> In the late 80's, a classical music magazine (not Gramophone) asked 10 of its reviewers to pick their top 10 desert island recordings. This recording was picked by 8 of the 10. I looked for this recording everywhere, with no luck, in the pre-internet days, and finally found a Japanese import of it at the Tower Classical Music Annex on South Street in Philadelphia in the summer of 1993. We can find anything nowadays with a click of a mouse in the comfort of our homes. Back then, there was a real thrill to finding a physical copy of a recording at a record store. While the choice is infinitely better now, I must admit that I miss that thrill; it was a natural high.


I found this at a used bookstore for $1, in great condition. Talk about a thrill


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Frideric Handel*: Harp Concerto in B-flat major, op.4 no.6, HWV 294. Marisa Robles, Iona Brown, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

First listen. Beautiful music. I believe this is a transcription of one of the organ concertos.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I am definitely up for some more Ludwig Spohr this morning. Incidentally, he is the man who brought us the violin chinrest and invented 'rehearsal letters' - the placing of letters in scores to make it easier for the orchestra to reference specific parts. I think of him, this is simplistic, I know, but with some basis in reality, as "Beethoven without the Bluster."


----------



## Guest002

Ending my day with a stunning rendition of Les Noces: Leonard Bernstein and the English Bach Festival Chorus and Orchestra (percussion bits thereof, at least) and four great pianists. Excellent work, excellently performed.


----------



## ELbowe

*Retro LP Sunday:
Sonata No. 9 In A Major, Op. 47 ("Kreutzer") / Sonata No. 8 In G Major, Op. 30, No. 3
Ludwig van Beethoven
Nathan Milstein, Artur Balsam 
Capitol Records LP, Mono Canada 1961

Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde
Kathleen Ferrier, Julius Patzak, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Bruno Walter - 
London Records LP 1971

Georges Enesco: Rumanian Rhapsody No. 1 & No. 2 
Villa-Lobos: Choros No. 6
RIAS Symphonie Orchestra, under Georges Enesco, 
Orchestre Des Concerts Colonne under H. Villa-Lobos 
On Remington Musirama ‎label- LP, Mono 1953*


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Cantiones Sacrae

CD1


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Making my way through the 60th anniversary Academy of St. Martin in the Fields box.










*Vivaldi*

Concerti for Wind and Strings

The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Neville Marriner, director


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 55, 89, 115, and 60
Joanne Lunn, Robin Tyson, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey 
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Continuing with my own personal Bach cantatas pilgrimage, cantatas for the Twenty-second Sunday after Trinity.


----------



## cougarjuno

Music for string orchestra: Ginastera - Concerto for Strings; Villa Lobos - Suite for Strings and Evangelista - Airs d'Espagne


----------



## Knorf

*Alban Berg*: Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 and Violin Concerto*
Pinchas Zukerman
BBC Symphony Orchestra, *London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

The Berg Violin Concerto famously quotes Bach's setting of "Es ist genug" from Cantata 60, which I listened to earlier.

These are very good performances, but for some odd tuning problems in the Three Pieces, and if I'm honest I don't love Pinky's approach in the Berg. Too unsympathetic. Although Boulez's accompaniment is top shelf, I don't play this disc all that often, and although I think I prefer this Chamber Concerto to Boulez's recording on DG with Pinky and Barenboim.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell, Cleveland, Debussy & Ravel. Odyssey reissue 1973. Original 1963


----------



## Guest002

Turns out I wasn't finished for the day earlier after all, but this is the last one for the night (and a brand new download, courtesy of Presto Classical!).

André Previn conducting the London Symphony Orchestra in Walton's Symphony No. 1. I already had four other versions, but this knocks them all into a cocked hat, really. The first three movements are dripping with nastiness and spitefulness (as required by the composer, I hasten to add!), nicely recorded (way back in 1966!). I always find the last movement sounds a bit as if Walton is about to run out of ideas and is slipping back into his Elgarian, Coronation-March sound-world, but it's a rollicking good ride anyway.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145572


*Erich Wolfgang Korngold*

The Adventures of Robin Hood

Moscow Symphony Orchestra
William Stromberg, conductor

2003, reissued 2015


----------



## pmsummer

NUOVE INVENZIONI
_Bringing the elements of baroque and jazz together_
*Pavel Josef Vejvanovsky - G.F. Handel - Giovanni Paolo Foscarini - Florian King - Francesco da Milano - Girolamo Frescobaldi - Philipp Jakob Ritter - Anonymous*
Concerto Stella Matutina
Herbert Walser-Breuß, Thor-Harold Johnsen - Musical Concept and Direction
Rolf Lislevand - lute, guitar

_Sony Classical_


----------



## Guest

Superb.


----------



## Bkeske

Second spin for this. RCA Victor 1960


----------



## SanAntone

*Korngold / Zemlinsky: Piano Trios*
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Chilham

Franck: Piano Quintet

Marc-André Hamelin, Joshua Bell, Pamela Frank, Nobuko Imai, Steven Isserlis


----------



## flamencosketches

*Carl Orff*: Carmina Burana. Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony & Chorus

I have yet to listen to this huge cantata from start to finish in one sitting, but I do enjoy dipping into it here and there. I listened to Stravinsky's Les Noces earlier; it always puts me in the mood to try again with Carmina Burana.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Sonata no.8 in C minor, op.13
Piano Sonata no.32 in C minor, op.111*









*Solomon*

RCA Victor LM 1222


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Piano Sonatas Disc 6 - Ekaterina Derzhavina. *
Lovely recordings and performances.

*J S Bach, Chromatic Fantasy & Fugue/ Mozart, Fantasy in C minor K475/ Chopin, Fantaisie in F minor & Etudes Op 10 Nos 5 + 3 - Youri Egorov.*
A disc of live recordings being disc 7 from the box below.


----------



## Bkeske

Not a Bruckner fan, but keep trying with an open mind....London 1965


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Concert à quatre
Les Offrandes oubliées 
Un Sourire
Le Tombeau resplendissant
Un Vitrail et des Oiseaux, pour piano et orchestre


----------



## jim prideaux

Atterberg-3rd and 6th Symphonies.

Rasilainen and the Radio Philharmonie Hannover des NDR.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier in the car:


















Finishing this at home while dinner is heating up.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable, quartets dedicated to Haydn*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
String Quartet in G major K.387
String Quartet in D minor K.421









Budapest String Quartet*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mahler 4 Andre Previn.


----------



## Malx

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 3 - Boris Berezovsky, Philharmonia Orchestra, Eliahu Inbal.*

I haven't been listening to the Rachmaninov concertos much over the last few years but maybe its time to give them more attention.
I may try Trifonov's recordings they seem to be getting decent feedback.


----------



## Bkeske

Wonderful album. 1962.


----------



## flamencosketches

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Mahler 4 Andre Previn.
> View attachment 145580


I didn't even know Previn did Mahler's 4th. I haven't heard any of his Mahler, come to think of it. What did you think?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Sleeping Beauty Suite, op.66a. Mstislav Rostropovich, Berlin Philharmonic

BPO in great form here. This is nice, melodic, likable music with very detailed orchestration. Some day I'll hear these ballets in full. I'm not the biggest Tchaikovsky guy, but I do enjoy his stuff from time to time.


----------



## pmsummer

PIFFARISSIMO
_Instrumental Music at the Council of Constance 1414-1418_
*Ebreo - De Vitry - Dufay - Da Piacenza - Von Wolkenstein - Bedingham - Cornazano - 14th-15th century Anonymou*
Capella de la Torre
Katharina Bäuml - direction
_
Challenge Classics_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Aaron Copland*: Symphony No.3. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic

Wow, Copland's music may be beginning to click with me. Here I thought I would hate it forever. This is probably the best of his music I've heard thus far. It takes the wide open spaces and consonant harmonies of his "populistic" ballets and places it in the Beethovenian symphonic mold. It seems a bunch of composers were trying to write the "Great American symphony" in the '40s, and this could be a candidate for the title. Amazing performance from latter-day Bernstein and the orchestra that he was married to for so many years.


----------



## Bkeske

Volume 8 of this series. Box set. London, 1979


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Aaron Copland*: Symphony No.3. Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
> 
> Wow, Copland's music may be beginning to click with me. Here I thought I would hate it forever. This is probably the best of his music I've heard thus far. It takes the wide open spaces and consonant harmonies of his "populistic" ballets and places it in the Beethovenian symphonic mold. It seems a bunch of composers were trying to write the "Great American symphony" in the '40s, and this could be a candidate for the title. Amazing performance from latter-day Bernstein and the orchestra that he was married to for so many years.


& now Quiet City for strings, English horn & trumpet. What a beautiful piece. I wonder if there's any other Copland works similar to this one. Fans, help me out...?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> I didn't even know Previn did Mahler's 4th. I haven't heard any of his Mahler, come to think of it. What did you think?


I heard about it from Hurwitz. I like it. Of course I know slightly more than zero about Mahler 4. This may have been the fourth or fifth time I've heard it in my life. But I liked it.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works by Jaakko Mantyjarvi:


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Borodin: Symphony No. 1 Ashkenazy, Royal Philharmonic. For Saturday Symphony. Totally enjoyable.










Chopin: Piano works Vol. 6. Louis Lortie. Lortie is an excellent pianist but I found his touch a bit hard edged on the mazurkas included here. His Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" was excellent though.










Bach: Well Tempered Clavier. Glenn Gould. Still the standard.










Haydn: String Quartets Op. 74. Takacs Quartet. Love these and the Takacs perform them brilliantly.










Corelli: Concerti Grossi Op. 6. Europe Galante, Fabio Biondi. Exquisite.


----------



## 13hm13

Just skimming the surface of a Japanese CD collection I acquired several years ago ... here's one title...
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2, etc


----------



## 13hm13

Paul Tortelier & Schumann/Hindemith
Cellokonzerte / bbc


----------



## flamencosketches

*Arnold Bax*: Tintagel. Bryden Thomson, Ulster Orchestra

Happy birthday to Arnold Bax.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Bo Hansson:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145586


*Edward Elgar*

Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Serenade for Strings, op. 20

James Ehnes, violin
Philharmonia Orchestra
Andrew Davis, conductor

2007


----------



## opus55

Saint-Saens:

Cello Concerto No.1
Yo-Yo Ma|Orchestre Naitional de France|Lorin Maazel

Piano Concerto No.2
Cecile Licad|London Philharmonic|Andre Previn


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms: String Quartets Nos. 1-3*
Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA L'HOMME ARMÉ
SUPREMUM EST MORTALIBUS BONUM
*Guillaume Dufay*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## WVdave

Brahms; Symphony No. 1 In C Minor, Op. 68
Bruno Walter, The Philharmonic Symphony Of New York
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5124, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1957.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos. 1 - 3

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann - Schubert - Liszt

William Youn (piano)


----------



## Ariasexta

Amadeus Mozart, Complete Quintets. Grumiaux Trio. Decca.
I may have to revise my previous claim that no classical music can be used an anti-stress solution, this music is like a dose of the best coffee or milk-tea ever. I admit that I never heard of this music untill yesterday.







Christoph Graupner, Christmas Cantatas. Hermann Max: Direction.

Christoph Graupner was the first candidate for ThomasKantor before JS Bach was finally elected in 1722, but he was already employed by the music loving aristocrat Landgrave Ernst Ludwig Von Hessen Darmstaldt (1667-1739) to become his vice-chapelmaster since 1709 and then chapelmaster since 1712. He noble employer simply refused to dismiss him so we have JS Bach. The style of Ch Graupners cantatas might be a depart from the accustomed JS Bachs and Telemanns complex orchestrations, are more straightforward than both Telemanns and Bachs, also a bit more conservative than Telemann. In terms of musical quality, he deserves nothing less than the two giants of his time.


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 11


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-3rd and 4th Symphonies.

Blomstedt and the Danish RSO.


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> & now Quiet City for strings, English horn & trumpet. What a beautiful piece. I wonder if there's any other Copland works similar to this one. Fans, help me out...?


The closest I can think of is _Letter From Home_ (1948):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos 6-8 and 9

Geza Anda (piano and director)

Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Creation

Edith Mathis (soprano), Catherine Denley (mezzo-soprano), Aldo Baldin (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Academy of St Martin in the Field, Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Gothos

Symphony No.9


----------



## jim prideaux

Having been initially inspired by Merl/Knorf's insightful thread regarding the 4th Symphony of Nielsen I will be spending the day with recordings of that symphony and other orchestral works.

I was really taken aback by re listening to Berglund and the Royal Danish in their performance of the 1st and 4th so Ihave decided on the following.....

Blomstedt and the Danish RSO. Symphonies 1-4. I have not really paid enough attention to this 'set' so will be listening carefully.

Chung and the Gothenburg S.O. For some reason Chung did not complete the cycle on Bis, the gaps being filled by Jarvi. The advantage of the Chung recordings is they also contain a selection of other works.

Symphonies 1.2, 3 and 5
Violin Concerto (Dong Suk Kang),Clarinet Concerto (Schill) Flute Concerto (Gallois)
An Imaginary Journey to the Faroe Islands, Aladdin Suite.

Do not know what anyone else might think but looks like a great day's listening to me!


----------



## SanAntone

*Debussy & Ravel - String Quartets*
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Chilham

pmsummer said:


> MISSA L'HOMME ARMÉ
> SUPREMUM EST MORTALIBUS BONUM
> *Guillaume Dufay*
> Oxford Camerata
> Jeremy Summerly - director
> _
> Naxos_


I listened to the BBC Radio 3 podcast on Dufay last night. One hell of a life. It's Franco-Flemish Renaissance week for me this week. A bit of Dufay, some Lassus and Ockeghem, amongst my usual listening.


----------



## Joe B

Philippe Herreweghe leading Ensemble Vocal Europeen de la Chapelle Royale in music by Roland De Lassus:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Antonín Dvořák*: The Noon Witch, op.108. Václav Neumann, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

Great stuff. Those Czech Philharmonic winds are famous and rightly so, they sound great. I'm not sure when this was recorded; 70s?


----------



## Guest002

William Alwyn's symphonies for me this morning, in assorted recordings by David Lloyd-Jones and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Handel Variations

Lars Vogt (piano), Northern Sinfonia


----------



## flamencosketches

*Karol Szymanowski*: Violin Concerto No.2, op.61. Ilya Kaler, Antoni Wit, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra

Damn, this is an amazing piece. Very sensuous and colorful.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Surprise, surprise... Mahler 4. This time Chailly:








Bonney is nice in this symphony, but the Berg Lieder they have as filler here is a tough slog to get through.


----------



## Taplow

*Corelli Violin Sonatas*, Opus 5
Trio Sonnerie, Nigel North
Virgin Veritas: 5 62236-2


----------



## Bourdon

*Ockeghem*

CD1

Missa Mi Mi
Alma Redemptoris Mater
Missa Prolationum


----------



## eljr

senza sordino said:


> Weinberg Symphonies 2 and 21


This seems like a very good idea!


----------



## eljr

Knorf said:


> *Charles Ives*:
> 
> Toasting my country


:tiphat:

............


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Ethan Sperry leading the Portland State Chamber Choir in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:


what did you think?


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

For youthful ardor I will still turn to Fritz Wunderlich in An die ferne Geliebte, yet this new release is the best Beethoven song recital I've heard, and it bids fair to be one of the treasures... - Fanfare, Jul/Aug 2020


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> what did you think?


I should be silent but do check your collection, I am almost sure you've got it.


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> NUOVE INVENZIONI
> *Bringing the elements of baroque and jazz together*
> *Pavel Josef Vejvanovsky - G.F. Handel - Giovanni Paolo Foscarini - Florian King - Francesco da Milano - Girolamo Frescobaldi - Philipp Jakob Ritter - Anonymous*
> Concerto Stella Matutina
> Herbert Walser-Breuß, Thor-Harold Johnsen - Musical Concept and Direction
> Rolf Lislevand - lute, guitar
> 
> _Sony Classical_


Does it work?

.....................


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I should be silent but do check your collection, I am almost sure you've got it.


I do... I wanted Joe's opinion. He is a bit of a classical music mentor to me. 

Plus, he has a very good ear which I don't, detailed too which I am not.


----------



## eljr

Jake Heggie: Unexpected Shadows

Jamie Barton (mezzo-soprano), Jake Heggie (piano), Matt Haimovitz (cello)

In her latest recording, Barton shows that she is a dab hand at contemporary repertoire and artistry on a more intimate scale...Throughout this recital, Barton and Heggie move seamlessly from... - BBC Music Magazine, December 2020, (Performance) / (Recording) More…
Release Date: 18th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: PTC5186836
Label: Pentatone
Length: 66 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
Awards Issue 2020
Editor's Choice
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
December 2020
Choral & Song Choice


----------



## Jacck

*Dvořák - Symphony no. 1 *
LSO, Istvan Kertesz










This is one of my favorite Dvořák symphonies and one of the best 1st symphonies ever composed, imho. (alongside Sibelius, Nielsen and Brahms). The 2nd is not as great


----------



## SearsPoncho

Rachmaninov - Symphony #2 - Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra

Beethoven - Piano Concerto #5 ("Emperor") - Kempff/Van Kempen/BPO


----------



## eljr

Dufay: Missa l'homme armé & Supremum est mortalibus

Oxford Camerata, Jeremy Summerly

Catalogue No: 8553087
Label: Naxos
Series: Early Music Collection
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I do... I wanted Joe's opinion. He is a bit of a classical music mentor to me.
> 
> Plus, he has a very good ear which I don't, detailed too which I am not.


Tell me about it, or better my bank account. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi

Candida Thompson (leader), Harriet Krijgh (cello), Candida Thompson (violin), Alexandra Nepomnyashchaya (harpsichord), Maarten Mostert (cello continuo), Kaori Yamagami (cello)


----------



## Lisztian

Might start posting here again.

Today was: Stravinsky Star Spangled Banner; Circus Polka; Ode; Scherzo a la russe; Scenes de ballet; Greeting Prelude; Canon on a Russian Popular Tune









Yesterday was: Andreyev Night Division; Nets Move Slowly, Yet; Evenements Quotidiens


----------



## Bourdon

*Byrd*

This is an enjoyable set


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

flamencosketches said:


> *Antonín Dvořák*: The Noon Witch, op.108. Václav Neumann, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Great stuff. Those Czech Philharmonic winds are famous and rightly so, they sound great. I'm not sure when this was recorded; 70s?


'77, I believe...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

For Medieval Monday :


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Schumann: Piano Trios, Vol. 1

Kungsbacka Piano Trio

Fantasiestücke in A minor for Piano Trio, Op. 88
Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80


----------



## Vasks

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Overture to "May Night" (Golovschin/Naxos)
Scriabin - Piano Sonata #1 (Berman/Music & Arts)
Arensky - Violin Concerto (Ostrovsky/Naxos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145608


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concertos for flute, violin, bassoon, and strings

La Serenissima
Adrian Chandler, director/violin

2009


----------



## Flamme

Herbert Blomstedt conducts the NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra in Hamburg, performing Haydn's 'London' Symphony and Bruckner's Sixth Symphony. Presented by Jonathan Swain.

12:31 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Symphony no 104 in D, Hob.I:104 ('London')
NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra, Herbert Blomstedt (conductor)

01:00 AM
Anton Bruckner (1824-1896)
Symphony no 6 in A major, WAB 106
NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra, Herbert Blomstedt (conductor)

01:57 AM
Dmitry Shostakovich (1906 -1975)
Piano Quintet in G minor, Op 57
Aronowitz Ensemble

02:31 AM
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788)
Concerto for flute and strings in G major, Wq.169
Robert Aitken (flute), CBC Vancouver Orchestra, Mario Bernardi (conductor)

02:56 AM
Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757)
Stabat mater for 10 voices, organ & basso continuo in C minor
Danish National Radio Chorus, Soren Christian Vestergaard (organ), Bo Holten (conductor)

03:20 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750), Ferruccio Busoni (arranger)
Toccata and Fugue in D Minor (BWV.565)
Valerie Tryon (piano)

03:28 AM
Bela Bartok (1881-1945)
Romanian folk dances Sz.68 orch. from Sz.56 (Orig. for piano)
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, James Clark (conductor)

03:35 AM
Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
Deux melodies hebraiques - Kaddisch
Bernarda Fink (mezzo soprano), Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Katowice, Leonard Slatkin (conductor)

03:41 AM
Eric Ewazen (b.1954)
Andante from Concerto for Marimba and Strings
Tallinn Chamber Orchestra, Risto Joost (conductor)

03:52 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Rondo in A minor K.511 for piano
Kristian Bezuidenhout (fortepiano)

04:02 AM
Jules Massenet (1842-1912)
Méditation, from 'Thaïs
David Nebel (violin), Giorgi Iuldashevi (piano)

04:08 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Concerto in A major (RV 335), "The Cuckoo"
Elizabeth Wallfisch (baroque violin), Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer (director)

04:18 AM
Filip Kutev (1903-1982)
Pastoral for flute and orchestra (1943)
Lidia Oshavkova (flute), Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Dimitar Manolov (conductor)

04:31 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Overture to Speziale (H.28.3)
Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra, Antoni Ros-Marba (conductor)

04:38 AM
Fritz Kreisler (1875-1962)
Praeludium and Allegro
Moshe Hammer (violin), Valerie Tryon (piano)

04:43 AM
Francois-Adrien Boieldieu (1775-1834)
Aria: Viens, gentille dame from 'La Dame blanche'
Mark Dubois (tenor), Kitchener Waterloo Symphony Orchestra, Raffi Armenian (conductor)

04:51 AM
Johan Peter Emilius Hartmann (1805-1900)
4 Caprices (Op.18:I) (1835)
Nina Gade (piano)

05:02 AM
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
Cello Sonata No 1 in B flat major, Op 45
Diana Ozolina (cello), Lelde Paula (piano)

05:24 AM
Zoltan Kodaly (1882 - 1967)
Summer evening (Nyari este)
Hungarian Radio Orchestra, Gyorgy Lehel (conductor)

05:42 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Marienlieder Op 22
Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman (conductor)

06:00 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Liederkreis, Op 39
Ian Bostridge (tenor), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

06:26 AM
Claude Debussy (1862-1918), Luc Brewaeys (orchestrator)
Les sons et les parfums tournent dans l'air du soir (no 4 from Preludes Book 1)
Royal Flemish Philharmonic, Daniele Callegari (conductor)








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000p6dg


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Elena Zaremba (mezzo-soprano)

Berlin Philharmonic, Claudio Abbado

A Night on the Bare Mountain
Joshua
Oedipus in Athens - Chorus of People in the Temple 
Salammbo - Chorus of Priestesses
The Destruction of Sennacherib


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> what did you think?





Rogerx said:


> I should be silent but do check your collection, I am almost sure you've got it.





eljr said:


> I do... I wanted Joe's opinion. He is a bit of a classical music mentor to me.
> 
> Plus, he has a very good ear which I don't, detailed too which I am not.


"Translations" is a GREAT disc. I posted something the other night in reference to the choir's first release, "Doors of Heaven".

The Portland State Chamber Choir is excellent. With 42 voices, they are able to sing without effort and still impart 'weight' into the performance. The choir has been trained really well by Ethan Sperry.

I like listening to choirs of different sizes. I don't know how else to describe this without using some analogies:

When Steven Layton leads The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge is these works it's like he is holding the reins on 24 thoroughbreds. His choir is able to increase its volume like he's jumping on the accelerator of a 12 cylinder Ferrari. They sound like 24 individuals being held together by his leadership, each one capable of pulling away from the pack.

Ethan Sperry's approach with his 42 singers is quite different. They sing like a group that's functioned together so well and for so long that they think and act as 'one'. Their sound is seamless and 'organic'.

I completely enjoy both choirs performing these works (as well as Stephen Layton's professional choir Polyphony and Richard Nance's Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West). I would LOVE to hear Rupert Gough do this repertoire with The Choir of Royal Holloway.

Bottom line.....IT'S ALL GOOD!


----------



## Joe B

Marcel Peres leading Ensemble Organum:










These guys are in a league of their own.


----------



## Bourdon

*Rachmaninov*

Pianoconcerto No.2 (rec.1959)

Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Kurt Sanderling

My first recording of this concerto and still a first recommendation.


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 2 - LSO, Anthony Collins.*
Despite being recorded in the early 1950's the recorded sound in this latest remastering is more than good enough for my ears and the performance is first rate. One of my favourite Sibelius cycles.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert: String Quintet*
Belcea Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part one for this evening, after a rare 24 hours without any music at all.

If I have a fair representation of a composer's output then I usually favour the chronological approach when planning my listening. I think it makes particular sense to me in Schoenberg's case as his output, like that of Stravinsky's, was at certain points determined by significant changes in his way of thinking.

_Verklärte Nacht_ [_Transfigured Night_] for string sextet, after Richard Dehmel - arr. for string orchestra op.4 (orig. 1899 - arr. 1917 and rev. 1943):
_Pelleas und Melisande_ - tone poem for orchestra, after Maurice Maeterlinck op.5 (1902-03):










_Zwei Kanons_ for for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: J.W. von Goethe] (1905):
_Friede auf Erden_ [_Peace on Earth_] for unaccompanied mixed choir op.13 [Text: Conrad Ferdinand Meyer] (1907):










_Gedenken_ [_Remembrance_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: anon.] (poss. between 1893 and 1903):
_Sechs Lieder_ for voice and piano op.3 [Texts: German folk sources/Gottfried Keller/Richard Dehmel/Jens Peter Jacobsen/Hermann Lingg] (1899-1903):
_Acht Lieder_ for voice and piano op.6 [Texts: Julius Hart/Richard Dehmel/Paul Remer/Herman Conradi/Gottfried Keller/John Henry Mackay/Kurt Aram/Friedrich Nietzsche] (1903-05):
_Zwei Balladen_ for voice and piano op.12 [Texts: Heinrich Ammann/Victor Klemperer] (1907):
_Zwei Lieder_ for voice and piano op.14 [Texts: Stefan Anton George/Karl Henckell] (1907-08):
_Am Strande_ [_At the Seashore_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1909):










_Kammersymphonie Nr.1_ in E op.9 - arr. for large orchestra op.9b (orig. 1906 - arr. 1923 and rev. 1935):










String Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.7 (1904-05):
String Quartet no.2 (with soprano in final two movements) op.10 [Texts: Stefan George] (1907-08):


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Pieces and Fragments

Sergio Gallo


----------



## Taplow

*Philip Glass*: Violin Concerto
Gidon Kremer, Dohnányi and the Vienna Phil.
DG: 437 091-2


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Requiem
Idyll
A song before Sunrise
Songs of Farewell


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Dmitri Shostakovich -Cello Concerto No. 2 *

I've been meaning to listen to this for a long time. I really like it for its brooding and introspective quality and there's a full helping of really wild passages in here. It's not as "sexy" as the 1st one which is probably why it gets performed so rarely, but I think it's every bit as good. They're hard to compare for me, as they strike me as being composed with very different compositional goals and atmospheres in mind. I think the largo from the 1st concerto gives it the edge for me though if I really had to choose between the two.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Préludes Book 1


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145613


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concertos for flute, oboe, violin, bassoon, and strings

La Serenissima
Adrian Chandler, director/violin

2011


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlos Kleiber

Definitively one of the greatest Brahms recordings, ever.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert: Death and the Maiden* String Quartets N0. 4 & 12
Quatuor Arod


----------



## Joachim Raff

Raff: Macbeth, WoO 50: Orchestral Prelude

Bamberger Symphoniker
Hans Stadlmair

"Imaginative, colourful music. Try it, you never know"


----------



## eljr

Taplow said:


> *Philip Glass*: Violin Concerto
> Gidon Kremer, Dohnányi and the Vienna Phil.
> DG: 437 091-2


Now this is what I like to see around here! Kremer plays Glass, what more could one want.


----------



## Eramire156

*Motivated by another thread...*

*Carl Nielsen
Symphony no.4*









*Neemi Jarvi
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra









Thomas Jensen
The Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra

Live Concert, September 2, 1952, Denmark's Radio, Studio 1

*


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Arleen Auger, Dame Janet Baker, CBSO & Chorus, Simon Rattle.*

*Mahler Symphony No 1 - Gurzenich-Orchester Koln, Markus Stenz*


----------



## Guest002

Seems great minds are thinking alike!
Nielsen 4 again, this time with Herbert Blomstedt and the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Janspe

*B. A. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten, an opera in four acts*
Staatsorchester Stuttgart, led by Bernhard Kontarsky
+ all the singers of course, I'm too lazy to list them here









I've had this recording on my CD self for a few years, but now it's also (finally!) available on Spotify and that prompted me to revisit it. Fascinating, explosive, disturbing, unique... This work is really quite something! I do like it immensely, but _boy_ is it a tough listen. Not something I would want to listen to too regularly. But it's stark, and singularly powerful in its bursting expression. Essential listening. I do hope there will be more recordings in the future - this piece has so much interpretive potential in it!


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Notations I-IV & VII_ for orchestra
Lucerne Academy Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

This is a tremendous performance of these incredible pieces! Highly recommended.


----------



## Joe B

Ragnar Bohlin leading Cappella SF in ten centuries of choral music:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Krzysztof Penderecki*: Symphony No.3. Antoni Wit, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra

A damn solid late 20th century symphony. My favorite movements are 3 and 4. That Passacaglia is awesome.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Missa Solemnis in D major, op.123. Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra, Singing City Choir

Just the Agnus Dei for now. I've kind of been ignoring this recording since I went on to get two others that I like better (Klemperer & Gardiner) but it is actually very fine. Beautifully sung, and the Philadelphia Orchestra is as solid as always under maestro Ormandy. I'll have to listen start to finish sometime soon.


----------



## Joe B

JoAnn Falletta leading the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Aaron Copland:


----------



## senza sordino

Stravinsky Pulcinella - Ballet in One Act for Small Orchestra and Three Solo Voices (1920), Scherzo fantastique. I love Pulcinella









Kabelevsky Colas Breugnon, The Comedians, Romeo and Juliet









Shostakovich Jazz Suite no 1, Piano Concerto no 1, Jazz Suite no 2, Tahiti Trot (Tea for Two), very enjoyable disk









Shostakovich String Quartets 1, 2, 3, 4 and Prokofiev String Quartet no 2. Terrific recording









Shostakovich Symphonies 4 and 11. Superb pair of disks


----------



## Lisztian

Listening to this rest of this CD. Concertino for 12 instruments; Variations for Orchestra "Aldous Huxley in memoriam"; Agon.


----------



## Bkeske

Just got a large batch of 'new' LP's today. One was a collection of Martinu, which I know nothing about, but all in fantastic shape, and the price was right to check it out and add to the collection.

Supraphon 1978. Czech pressing. Starting out with Symphony No 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Piano Music

Stephen Hough (piano)

Children's Corner
Estampes (3)
Images pour piano - Book 1
Images pour piano - Book 2
Images pour piano - Books 1 & 2
L'isle joyeuse
La plus que lente


----------



## bharbeke

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1*
Karajan, BPO 1981

This is a quite nice symphony that I should probably listen to more often. Are there any outstanding performances that you would recommend? The other version I liked was Bernstein's with the NYPO.


----------



## Bkeske

Symphony No 2 & 6. Supraphon Czech pressing, I believe the late 80's to as late as 1991.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann - Works for Cello & Piano

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)


----------



## KenOC

Though my trestle groaneth under the massy weight of numerous Beethoven sonata cycles, the new Fazil Say cycle is a welcome addition. New and interesting stuff here! No buyer's remorse! I'm posting an Amazon review if anybody cares.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Lyric Pieces (selection)

Emil Gilels (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Rameau: Le Grand Theatre de l'Amour

Opera Arias

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)

Les Ambassadeurs, Alexis Kossenko

Opera Choice
BBC Music Magazine
May 2014
Opera Choice
Finalist - Baroque Vocal
Gramophone Awards
2014
Finalist - Baroque Vocal
Winner - Musique baroque vocale
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2014
Winner - Musique baroque vocale


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt, incidental music, Op. 23,/Grieg: Sigurd Jorsalfar Op. 22

Barbara Bonney, Marianne Eklöf, Urban Malmberg & Carl Gustaf Holmgren

Ohlin Vocal Ensemble & Pro Musica Chamber Choir, Neeme Järvi


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part two for late morning and afternoon.

_15 Gedichte aus 'Das Buch der hängenden Gärten'_ [_Fifteen Poems from 'The Book of the Hanging Gardens'_] - song cycle for voice and piano op.15 [Texts: Stefan George] (1908-09):










_Fünf Orchesterstücke_ op.16 (1909):










_Erwartung_ [_Expectation_] - monodrama in one act for soprano and orchestra [Text: Marie Pappenheim] op.17 (1909):










_Drei Klavierstücke_ op.11 (1909):
_Sechs kleine Klavierstücke_ op.19 (1911):










_Gurre-Lieder_ - cantata in three parts for soprano, mezzo-soprano, two tenors, bass-baritone, narrator, three male choirs, large mixed choir and large orchestra WoO [Text: Jens Peter Jacobsen] (1900-03 and 1910-11):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Members of the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> JoAnn Falletta leading the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Aaron Copland:


Just ordered this. What do you think?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leonard Bernstein*: Serenade after Plato's Symposium. Philippe Quint, Marin Alsop, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

First listen. I like it.


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Adagio from Symphony No 10 + Symphony No 8 (Part I) - Vienna PO, Bernstein.*

Bernstein never fancied Symphony No 10 so this as much as we have from him. 
One part of Symphony No 8 is often enough for me - I have to admit to finding these performances exhibiting too much of Lenny's (at times) gushing 'heart on the sleeve' approach for my taste, or maybe I'm just in a grumpy mood .

ETA - perhaps strangely I do like his earlier NYPO recordings on the whole much better than these later ones.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Henri Dutilleux*: San Francisco Night; Correspondances. Dawn Upshaw, Jérôme Ducros; Barbara Hannigan, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Radio France Philharmonic

Great stuff!


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms: Piano Quintet, Zwei Gesange Op.91*
Modigliani Quartet


----------



## Guest002

I shall indulge myself today with as many of Mahler's symphonies as there are hours in the day to allow for. Starting with Leonard Bernstein conducting the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano) and René Kollo (tenor) in Das Lied von der Erde. Not a piece I'm terribly familiar with, to be honest.


----------



## Bourdon

*Thomas Tallis*

*Chrismas Mass The Tallis Scholars*

I like to add this painting of Rogier van der Weyden, this representation of Christmas is in my opinion one of the most beautiful .


----------



## flamencosketches

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 145633
> 
> 
> I shall indulge myself today with as many of Mahler's symphonies as there are hours in the day to allow for. Starting with Leonard Bernstein conducting the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano) and René Kollo (tenor) in Das Lied von der Erde. Not a piece I'm terribly familiar with, to be honest.


I've never done a Mahler marathon like that, though I love his music. One or two symphonies in a day is about all I can take. I'll have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## Guest002

flamencosketches said:


> I've never done a Mahler marathon like that, though I love his music. One or two symphonies in a day is about all I can take. I'll have to give it a try sometime.


You should see me on November 22nd! (Britten all day, nothing else allowed! Been that way for almost 40 years now. Sad but true )


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 12


----------



## eljr

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano),...

Release Date: 13th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: 8574124
Label: Naxos
Length: 59 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Bourdon

*William Byrd*

My Lady Nevells Book


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann, Brahms, Mahler - Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano), Hartmut Höll (piano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann

Brahms: Da unten im Tale (No. 6 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO 33)
Brahms: Des Liebsten Schwur (No. 4 from Neun Gesänge, Op. 69)
Brahms: Die Mainacht, Op. 43 No. 2
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 43 Nos. 1-4
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 70 Nos. 1-4
Brahms: Lerchengesang Op. 70 No. 2
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 106
Brahms: Mondnacht, WoO 21
Brahms: Neun Gesänge, Op. 69
Brahms: Romanzen und Lieder Op. 84
Brahms: Ständchen, Op. 106 No. 1
Brahms: Vergebliches Ständchen, Op. 84 No. 4
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, Op. 42


----------



## eljr

American Classics - Leonard Bernstein

Philippe Quint (violin)

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop

Release Date: 31st Oct 2005
Catalogue No: 8559245
Label: Naxos
Series: American Classics
Length: 64 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2005
Editor's Choice


----------



## Guest002

Probably the best version of Symphony No. 1 I've heard: powerful, exciting, great dynamics, recording quality excellent. Michael Gielen and the SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Ives - String Quartet #2 - Emerson String Quartet
(Thanks to the Weekly String Quartet Thread)


Honegger - Pacific 231, Rugby - Bernstein/NYPO


----------



## Vasks

*Piccinni - Overture to "Li Napoletani in America" (Quattrocchi/Bongiovani)
Muffat - Concerto Grosso #5 from "Ausserlesene Instrumental-Music" (Nemeth/Hungaraton)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #23 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Boccherini - Sinfonia in C, Op. 21, No. 3 (Scimone/Erato)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Peter Philips*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas for violin and keyboard

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & David Fray (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145637


*Carl Maria von Weber*

Symphony No. 2 in C major
Andante e Rondo Ungarese
Concerto in F major for bassoon and orchestra
Symphony No. 1 in C major

Jaakko Luoma, bassoon
Tapiola Sinfonietta
Jean-Jacques Kantorow, conductor

2009


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 3*

I've been ignoring Roussel for too long. This symphony is quite attractive.


----------



## Helgi

I've been in the mood for Beethoven lately, currently listening to Piano Concerto no. 5 with Claudio Arrau and Charles Munch/BSO.










And I just discovered this wonderful set from Herbert Blomstedt and Staatskapelle Dresden, the recently released remastered version:


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La mer & Ariettes oubliées

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## Bourdon

*Praetorius*

Dances from Terpsichore (1612)


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Concerto for Piano and String Orchestra in A minor, Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25, & Piano Concerto in D minor, Op. 40
Ronald Brautigam
Amsterdam Sinfonietta, Lev Markiz

Extremely fine performances, superlative recordings.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Cello Concerto No 1 - Mstislav Rostropovich, LSO, Seiji Ozawa.*


----------



## Guest002

Mixing my conductors up a little to keep things unpredictable! Solti conducting the Chicago Symphony in Mahler's 2nd. I don't know if it counts as a great recording or not, but I thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## vincula

A beautiful album. Played with devotion. Great SQ as usual from the Swedish label.









November, pitch dark and raining outside. Perfect Takemitsu weather 

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## eljr

Handel: Semele

Louise Alder (Semele), Hugo Hymas (Jupiter), Lucile Richardot (Juno/Ino), Carlo Vistoli (Athamas), Gianluca Buratto (Somnus/Cadmus), Emily Owen (Iris), Angela Hicks (Cupid), Peter Davoren (Apollo)

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, Sir John Eliot Gardiner

Release Date: 2nd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: SDG733
Label: SDG
Length: 2 hours 35 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2020
Editor's Choice

Presto Recording of the Week
2nd October 2020

CD I


----------



## eljr

Bernstein Conducts Favorite Rossini Overtures (Remastered)

Leonard Bernstein, Harold Gomberg (oboe)

Release Date: 29th Dec 2017
Catalogue No: G010003713947I
Label: Sony
Series: Leonard Bernstein Remastered
Length: 53 minutes


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Symphony No 1 - WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln, Heinz Holliger*
This is fast becoming one of my preferred Schumann sets.


----------



## ELbowe

*Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" & Symphony No. 34
The Academy of Ancient Music Conductor Jaap Schröder
Harpsicord: Christopher Hogwood ‎
L'Oiseau-Lyre ‎- Florilegium Series CD Germany 1984
Original recording: 1981 Decca Record Company, London.

Händel: Water Music Suite & Music for The Royal Fireworks
Musici Di San Marco conductor Luigi Varese ‎(No idea who folks may be but very acceptable performance…..Salvation Army .25 cents)
Grand Gala Digital Recording CD Germany 1991

A Lammas Ladymass
Anonymous 4 
Harmonia Mundi ‎- France CD, 1998*


----------



## eljr

Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age

Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 4835331
Label: DG
Length: 2 hours 25 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
6th November 2020

CD II


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145646


*Carl Maria von Weber*

Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, op. 73
Bassoon Concerto in F major, op. 75
Horn Concertino in E minor, op. 45
Concertino for Clarinet and Orchestra in C minor/E-flat major, op. 26

Maximiliano Martín, clarinet
Peter Whelan, bassoon
Alec Frank-Gemmill, horn
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Janiczek, director

2012


----------



## Guest002

You don't get a lot of Mahler symphonies to the day, as it turns out!

Manfred Honeck and the Pitsburgh Symphony Orchestra with a large assortment of choirs and Michelle DeYoung as the mezzo, giving a great renditiion of Mahler's 3rd Symphony.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Perhaps it's merely the air of nocturnal mystery that Falla evokes in his _Noches en los jardines de España_, but I've always felt there's more 'going on' in them then meets the ear. Falla initially meant to include a 4th movement; it ended up as the 'pantomime' movement in _El amor brujo_. Anyway, it's my favorite Spanish work and this is my favorite recording of it: atmospherically played and recorded, piano notes twinkle like stars in the sky.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 2 in C minor
Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young

An undeniably thrilling recording of this underrated Bruckner symphony.


----------



## vincula

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 2 in C minor
> Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young
> 
> An undeniably thrilling recording of this underrated Bruckner symphony.


Must give this rendition a chance. I've got Guilini's/Wiener Symphoniker issued on Testament, but it's the Nowak 1877 instead.

Thanks for the suggestion.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Piano Concerto
*

Rosina Lhevinne on piano from the Bach Guild Big Chopin Box. I'm used to Francois Samson and Martha Argerich. I need to revisit those two, but my first impression on first hearing is, this sounds more lyrical and not as aggressive as the other two. It's a nice alternative.


----------



## Guest002

Managing to squeeze one more in: Bernstein and the New York Phil doing Mahler's 4th.

I think this must be a new mastering or something: it sounds like it was recorded yesterday and my entire study far wall is sounding like there's an entire orchestra spread out across it. The sonics are impressive for.. (checks...) 1960. Make that astoundingly impressive then!

I just wish the album art was better. It's the 6th CD in the box, so it gets a big '6' on the artwork, but it's not Mahler's 6th... if you get my drift!


----------



## Knorf

vincula said:


> Must give this rendition a chance. I've got Guilini's/Wiener Symphoniker issued on Testament, but it's the Nowak 1877 instead.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


You're welcome of course. I've gotten plenty of listening ideas from you as well!

The Nowak as you probably know is not purely the revised version from 1877, but a kind of mix. I don't dislike it, but I think on balance I might prefer the original version of No. 2 most, which I don't always when it comes to Bruckner. In any case, Simone Young is a most impressive advocate for Bruckner's first concepts! Actually, she's a great advocate for Bruckner, full stop.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part three for tonight.

_Herzgewächse_ [_Foliage of the Heart_] - song for soprano, celesta, harmonium and harp op.20 [Text: Maurice Maeterlinck] (1911):
_Pierrot lunaire_ [_Pierrot Moonstruck_] - melodrama in three parts for _sprechtstimme_ voice, flute/piccolo, clarinet/bass clarinet, violin/viola, cello and piano op.21 [Texts: Albert Giraud] (1912):










_Die glückliche Hand_ [_The Lucky Hand_] - 'drama with music' for baritone, two mimes, mixed _sprechstimme_ choir and orchestra op.18 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg] (1910-13):










_Fünf Stücke_ for piano op.23 (1920-23):
_Suite_ for piano op.25 (1921-23):










_Serenade_ for clarinet, bass clarinet, mandolin, guitar, violin, viola and cello (with bass-baritone in fourth movement) op.24 [Text: Francesco Petrarca] (1920-23):










_Lied der Waldtaube_ [_Song of the Wood Dove_] from _Gurre-Lieder_ WoO - arr. for mezzo-soprano and chamber orchestra WoO [Text: Jens Peter Jacobsen] (orig. by 1911 - arr. 1923):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Polonaises*

This is from the Big Chopin Box (they expanded the Little Big Box, but I couldn't find a picture). Alfred Brendel is playing. Normally I don't like Chopin, but he's doing something that's keeping my attention.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145654


*Carl Maria von Weber*

Overtures

Der Beherrscher der Geister
Turandot, Prinzessin von China
Abu Hassan
Der Freischütz
Oberon
Euranthe
Peter Schmoll und seine Nachbarn
Preciosa
Silvana
Jubel-Ouvertüre

Tapiola Sinfonietta
Jean-Jacques Kantorow, conductor

2011


----------



## eljr

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Release Date: 4th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 900191
Label: BR Klassik
Length: 44 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145657


*Richard Strauss*

Concerto in D major for oboe and small orchestra
Alexei Ogrintchouk, oboe
- Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
- Andris Nelsons, conductor

Serenade in F flat major for 13 wind instruments
Sonatina No. 2 in E flat major for 16 wind instruments
- Winds of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
- Alexei Ogrintchouk, oboe and direction

2017


----------



## eljr

Alpha & O: Music for Advent & Christmas

The Choirs of St Catharine's College, Cambridge, Edward Wickham

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: RES10268
Label: Resonus Classics
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## Itullian

Lenny is still the man for me in Mahler.


----------



## Guest002

In my mind, Ives is right up there with Schönberg for being able to scare horses and terrify small children. But elsewhere, Simplicissimus recommended his 'core' Ives collection, and it turns out I have most of it, so I probably shouldn't be afraid of it quite as much as I am!

In a nod to my Australian roots, I am saddled with Andrew Davis conducting the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra in a performances of Ives' New England Holidays symphony. Bought it ages ago... don't think I've ever played it!

As of now, I am not in a position to say what I thought of it or even whether I enjoyed it  I can only say that it wasn't dreadful at this stage. Subsequent listens await... Sincere thanks to Simplicissimus for prodding me in this direction 

*Updated to add: *Am I allowed to say he reminds me of Percy Grainger? Tunes that start one place and wander 58 times in different directions and then end up doing something completely batty? Washington's Birthday is a riot!


----------



## Guest002

eljr said:


> The Choirs of St Catharine's College, Cambridge, Edward Wickham
> 
> Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
> Catalogue No: RES10268
> Label: Resonus Classics
> Length: 54 minutes


In my day, there was only *one* choir! Whatever next... (And get orff my lawn!)


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Mass No. 2 in E minor, for choir and wind orchestra
Choir and members of the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Eugen Jochum

I cannot fathom why this marvelous piece isn't performed more often by conservatories and university music programs.

This is a definitive performance, but the dim and fuzzy recording quality is a little hard to take.


----------



## eljr

Josquin: Masses

Hercules Dux Ferrarie, D'ung aultre amer & Missa Faysant regretz

The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips

Release Date: 30th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: CDGIM051
Label: Gimell
Length: 71 minutes
Record of the Week
Record Review
7th November 2020
Record of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Mass No. 2 in E minor, for choir and wind orchestra.
> 
> This is a definitive performance, but the dim and fuzzy recording quality is a little hard to take.


I think this is a great recording of the masses. But personally, I don't like the wide vibrato of the chorus in the second mass; for me, it takes away from the purity of the lines; especially in the Kyrie, with all its long notes. For that reason, I prefer Rilling, Benius, or Halsey for the second; their vibrato is more restrained.

However, I'm listening to it again. I'll accept any excuse to hear these pieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> *Updated to add: *Am I allowed to say he reminds me of Percy Grainger? Tunes that start one place and wander 58 times in different directions and then end up doing something completely batty? Washington's Birthday is a riot!


Interesting comparison. I'm going to have to dust off my Grainger recordings.


----------



## Eramire156

*Samuel Barber
Piano Concerto









John Browning

George Szell 
Cleveland Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms: Violin Sonatas 1-3*
Renaud Capuçon and Nicholas Angelich


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":










Current listening (1st spin) - Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in settings of Stabat Mater:









Returned home today to find a big box of discs from prestomusic waiting for me. Evidently it was too heavy to come by air mail. The first time they've shipped to me using FedEx. 13 CD's, 1 box of 3 CD's, and 1 box of 10 CD's. A good haul and lots of new stuff to hear.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: Rituel in memoriam Maderna. Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra

This is a work I have not fully come to terms with, yet it is clear to me on this listen that it's one of those dark, deep and yet radiant, mystical and ever-unfolding works that makes Boulez so fascinating a composer to me. Amazing stuff.


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? - Vinyl Edition

Yuja Wang (piano), Los Angeles Philharmonic, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4838950
Label: DG


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Pierre Boulez*: Rituel in memoriam Maderna. Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra
> 
> This is a work I have not fully come to terms with, yet it is clear to me on this listen that it's one of those dark, deep and yet radiant, mystical and ever-unfolding works that makes Boulez so fascinating a composer to me. Amazing stuff.


Moving onto the chamber works Éclat and Multiples which are companions to one another. Boulez conducting the Ensemble Intercontemporain. I find these, or Éclat at least, to be more accessible. It strikes me almost as a prelude to Répons, which might be his greatest instrumental work.

I'll say it right now, this CD is essential listening for any Boulez fan...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145669


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Romances

Christianne Stotijn, mezzo-soprano
Julius Drake, piano

2008


----------



## SanAntone

Simply fantastic -









*Schumann: Violin Sonatas*
Tetzlaff | Vogt


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.7 in E minor. Claudio Abbado, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Enjoying this brilliant and multifaceted work about as much as ever. Great performance from the Chicagoans, the ultimate virtuosic orchestra. I'm not sure whether I've figured out what Abbado is all about in Mahler, yet, but it is clear he has a firm grasp of the score.


----------



## pmsummer

LE MASQUE DE FER ✝1703
_The Iron Mask_
*Marin Marais - Monsieur de Sainte-Colombe - Jacques Champion de Chambonnières - Monsieur Toinon*
Ensemble La Ninfea
_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## 13hm13

Vaughan-Williams: Job


----------



## Joe B

1st spin - Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "You are Light and Morning":


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: Feldman's _Rothko Chapel_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ives' 4th:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Some Saint-Saens, symphonies 1,2,&3

Angel 1973









VOX, unsure, but believe early/mid 60's


----------



## Bkeske

One of recent purchases. This is absolutely excellent.

Deutsche Grammophon 1981 German pressing. 3LP box.


----------



## Lisztian

Suites 3 and 4


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto 3

Wilhelm Backhaus (piano)
Wiener Philharmoniker
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
Recorded: 1958-10
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Neo Romanza

Schumann: _Geistervariationen_


----------



## Rogerx

Chanson d'Amour

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Gothos

I purchased this yesterday.The fellow who owned the shop said he was going to throw it away and keep the case.
When I offered to buy it, he sold it to me for 1 dollar.
The best dollar I've spent in a long time.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Netherlands Philharminic Orchestra Amsterdam, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## Dimace

This one is a classic and I don't have to write a lot. I could only say that I had never considered *Lenie* as *Sibelius *expert and until this set I had (also) never listened the Finish with him. Now, after I listened the 1st (only with this symphony I make comparisons, because with the others I haven't heard enough to say an opinion) I can say that the great American is super with the Jean: Nice tempo, fluent, lyric and clear melodic lines. Despite the small sample, a VERY GOOD set for all of you.


----------



## Rogerx

Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire

Renee Fleming, Rodney Gilfry, Elizabeth Futral, Anthony Dean Griffey, Judith Forst, Matthew Lord, Jeffery Lenta, Josepha Gayer

Orchestra of the San Francisco Opera, Andre Previn


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part four for late morning and early afternoon.

Quintet for flute, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon op.26 (1923-24):










_Die Jakobsleiter_ [_Jacob's Ladder_] - fragment of an oratorio for mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Arnold Schoenberg, after biblical sources] (c. 1916-26 inc.):










_Vier Stücke_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (final piece with mandolin, clarinet, violin and cello) op.27 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg/Tschan-Jo-Su, trans. by Hans Bethge] (1925):
_Drei Satiren_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (final piece with viola, cello and piano) op.28 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg] (1925-26):
_Suite_ for clarinet in E-flat, clarinet in B-flat/clarinet in A, bass clarinet, violin, viola, cello and piano op.29 (1927):










String Quartet no.3 op.30 (1927):


----------



## Guest002

Let's see how far I get today. Mahler 5, back to Michael Gielen and the SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg (what a mouthful!)


----------



## Rogerx

Zemlinsky: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, etc.

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Antony Beaumont

Zemlinsky: Der König Kandaules
Zemlinsky: Es War Einmal
Zemlinsky: Prelude to Act 3 of 'Der Konig Kandaules'
Zemlinsky: Prelude to Es War einmal
Zemlinsky: Sinfonietta, Op. 23
Zemlinsky: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: Figures, Doubles, Prismes; Le Visage nuptial. Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Singers

These works are blind spots for me regarding Boulez, but I am enjoying them well enough.


----------



## eljr

Handel: Semele

Louise Alder (Semele), Hugo Hymas (Jupiter), Lucile Richardot (Juno/Ino), Carlo Vistoli (Athamas), Gianluca Buratto (Somnus/Cadmus), Emily Owen (Iris), Angela Hicks (Cupid), Peter Davoren (Apollo)

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, Sir John Eliot Gardiner

Release Date: 2nd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: SDG733
Label: SDG
Length: 2 hours 35 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2020
Editor's Choice

Presto Recording of the Week
2nd October 2020

CD II


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas K279/280/281/282 - Mitsuko Uchida.*


----------



## Joe B

1st spin:


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 13


----------



## Bourdon

*Philips & Sweelinck*


----------



## Guest002

Bernstein and the New York Phil performing Mahler's 6th symphony (8th disk in the box, hence the album art). A really fresh re-mastering is making this set a bit of a revelation, frankly! Good stuff...


----------



## sbmonty

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33
Quatuor Mosaïques


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000p841
Hannah Peel with an adventurous, immersive soundtrack for late-night listening.


----------



## eljr

Handel: Semele

Louise Alder (Semele), Hugo Hymas (Jupiter), Lucile Richardot (Juno/Ino), Carlo Vistoli (Athamas), Gianluca Buratto (Somnus/Cadmus), Emily Owen (Iris), Angela Hicks (Cupid), Peter Davoren (Apollo)

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, Sir John Eliot Gardiner

Release Date: 2nd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: SDG733
Label: SDG
Length: 2 hours 35 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2020
Editor's Choice

Presto Recording of the Week
2nd October 2020

CD III


----------



## Bourdon

*Dandrieu*

Messe Solennelle de Saint Hubert


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Concertos for the Left Hand

Leon Fleisher (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa

Britten: Diversions for piano (left hand) and orchestra, Op. 21
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 53
Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Ravel - Piano Trio - Florestan Trio
Favorite Piano Trio.


Rachmaninov - Piano Trio #1 ("Elegiac') - Borodin Trio


----------



## Guest002

On to Mahler's 7th, with Eliahu Inbal conducting the Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Joe B

1st spin - Kaspars Putnins leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in choral music of Toivo Tulev:


----------



## eljr

Persian Autumn

Mary Dullea (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: MSV28610
Label: Divine Art
Length: 72 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> On to Mahler's 7th, with Eliahu Inbal conducting the Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra.


Inbal doesn't seem to get much coverage around here. Do you have any thoughts about this one?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde*

I saw Ken Russell's Mahler film last night (kind of a weird one with overly obvious allusions, but Robert Powell really looks like Mahler - though Georgina Hale looks nothing like Alma), so maybe I'll finally get on another Mahler kick.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mahler, Ravel, Bax


----------



## Guest

It's been months and months since I organized myself to listen to anything. Brautigam, Mozart, Piano Concerto No 25 (BIS).










Brautigam's performance is rhythmically precise and alive. A wonderful recording. Perhaps I miss the rich sonorities of the modern piano in some passages, but the short sustain of the fortepiano allows the complex figuration in this work to sparkle.

(I can't imagine what the cover photo is supposed to have to do with it.)


----------



## Rogerx

Vaňhal: Sacred Works

Alice Martini (soprano), Sylva Čmugrová (mezzo-soprano), Jaroslav Březina (tenor), Roman Janál (bass)

Boni Pueri, Komorní filharmonie Pardubice, Marek Štryncl


----------



## Joe B

1st spin - disc 1 of 10:


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Danielpour*

Darkness in the Ancient Valley - symphony in five movements


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145709


*Anton Bruckner*

Symphonies Nos. 1-9

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim

2014


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> It's been months and months since I organized myself to listen to anything. Brautigam, Mozart, Piano Concerto No 25 (BIS).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brautigam's performance is rhythmically precise and alive. A wonderful recording. Perhaps I miss the rich sonorities of the modern piano in some passages, but the short sustain of the fortepiano allows the complex figuration in this work to sparkle.
> 
> *(I can't imagine what the cover photo is supposed to have to do with it.)*


 Inappropriate cover indeed, the covers are no longer what they used to be, but I've seen worse!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Continuing my Iberian-related listening, this time with N. African composer Maurice Ohana (1913-1992) who was strongly interested in and influenced by Spanish culture. The back of Naxos' jewel case claims for him "a unique, complex and highly inventive musical language which makes immense demands on both player and listener." I agree, for the most part, but would hesitate to phrase it quite that way, lest potential listeners run swiftly in the opposite direction... No one need fear these works, quite Debussy-like in their intent to evoke impressions, even if the means employed are indeed unusual in guitar literature. Extraordinary playing from Devine and warmly recorded.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Has anyone heard either of these? Care to comment upon? :


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Symphony No.9

Staatskapelle Dreden


----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: Requiem For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


----------



## Guest002

Taking a break from the Mahler: there's not a lot you can say after Symphony No. 7, really, and I'm definitely not ready for No. 8!

So, some Charles Ives: specifically his Orchestral Set No. 2, performed by Andrew Davis and the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> Inappropriate cover indeed, the covers are no longer what they used to be, but I've seen worse!


My only thought was that tree was a source of wood for the manufacture of the fortepiano. Other releases from the series show the fortepiano or some stage of the building of the fortepiano. Anyway, I've seen worse, as you say.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## ELbowe

*Lest We Forget!!!! 
Benjamin Britten's War Requiem
London Records ‎2 LP Box Set, Mono UK 1963
*


----------



## Guest002

ELbowe said:


> *Lest We Forget!!!!
> Benjamin Britten's War Requiem
> London Records ‎2 LP Box Set, Mono UK 1963
> *
> View attachment 145722


Odd seeing a mono version of it: it was certainly recorded in full stereo. Good choice for the day, though.


----------



## Guest002

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Has anyone heard either of these? Care to comment upon? :
> 
> View attachment 145711


I have the Oramo recording. I'm not sure what to say about it: there are a lot of 'words', and for some reason I can't explain, it sounds fake in a way that I always associate with Tippet's Midsummer Marriage, but never with Britten's libretti. Don't know why. Anyway, the orchestration is effective enough (as I guess you'd expect from a 'film score composer').

I found the stuff in the booklet very interesting -about how he ditched all his early music, moved to Suffolk to compose non-film music (great minds, I guess!). I'm embarrased to say that whilst I knew he had 4 symphonies to his name, I didn't know he wrote an opera.

At the moment, I don't think it is an especially _good_ opera, but it might yet grow on me. Definitely worth a listen, though, whatever else.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Szymanowski, Symphony No. 3*


A great disc all-around. I'd say Rattle's Szymanowski is still some of the best work he's done.


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert 
String Quintet in C major









Vienna Philharmonic Quartet 
Richard Harand *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Klagende Lied*


----------



## Knorf

ETA: Manxfeeder, That Boulez/LSO recording of Mahler's _Das klagende Lied_ is one of the best Boulez ever made! It is the recording that convinced me Boulez could be a great Mahler conductor (and he was.) I hope you're enjoying it!

*Alexander Scriabin*: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 29
London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

Superb.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> ETA: Manxfeeder, That Boulez/LSO recording of Mahler's _Das klagende Lied_ is one of the best Boulez ever made! It is the recording that convinced me Boulez could be a great Mahler conductor (and he was.) I hope you're enjoying it!


I really am. I'm surprised that I've neglected this piece before, realizing it was because of a previous bad recording. This is vividly recorded, and the choir is crystal clear.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I have the Oramo recording. I'm not sure what to say about it: there are a lot of 'words', and for some reason I can't explain, it sounds fake in a way that I always associate with Tippet's Midsummer Marriage, but never with Britten's libretti. Don't know why. Anyway, the orchestration is effective enough (as I guess you'd expect from a 'film score composer').
> 
> I found the stuff in the booklet very interesting -about how he ditched all his early music, moved to Suffolk to compose non-film music (great minds, I guess!). I'm embarrased to say that whilst I knew he had 4 symphonies to his name, I didn't know he wrote an opera.
> 
> At the moment, I don't think it is an especially _good_ opera, but it might yet grow on me. Definitely worth a listen, though, whatever else.


_Thanks_, so much, *AB*, if I may. Sounds from what you say rather like what I feared: sometimes a dramatic or literary work just overpowers any adaptation, whatever the skills of composer/librettist. The play is a complex work; I suspect that Sjöberg's film (he also staged the play) likely cannot be supplanted. The Howitzer (Hurwitz) does not mince words, calling it a 'failure' but I admit as a Strindberg fan am nevertheless sorely tempted and even not having heard it I can say I'm impressed with Alwyn's cajones in attempting such a thing...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

_Four Ballades _ from:









I remember well the rainy day I bought this box set. It had languished on the countertop of the Music Lover's Shoppe (deceased lo these many years!) for two months and with a slight price reduction resolved to pull the trigger. The man behind the counter thanked me for buying it and "putting it out of its misery," as he phrased it. Never regretted it, though I wonder still at Katchen's relative lack of renown, most likely the sad result of dying too young, aged 43.


----------



## Knorf

Wow, you all are pouring it on with awesome recordings today. Julius Katchen's Brahms is to die for! I assume you're familiar with his sonatas with Josef Suk and his trios with Suk and János Starker?

More *Scriabin* for me: Sonatas Now. 2, 5, 7, 8, & 3 (disc 2)
Anatol Ugorski

Very personal and individual performances of these very personal and individual pieces.


----------



## Caroline

BEETHOVEN Symphony No. 4 in Bb major Op.60
THE HANOVER BAND - 3 pm EST


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Knorf said:


> Wow, you all are pouring it on with awesome recordings today. Julius Katchen's Brahms is to die for! I assume you're familiar with his sonatas with Josef Suk and his trios with Suk and János Starker?


Indeed, thanks *Knorf*, have those on LP. (Starker is my favorite cellist).


----------



## eljr

Glass: Les Enfants Terribles

Katia & Marielle Labeque (piano)

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4855097
Label: DG
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> *Richard Danielpour*
> 
> Darkness in the Ancient Valley - symphony in five movements


Think I need to put this in the queue. :tiphat:


----------



## agoukass

Richard Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten Fantasy, Ein Heldenleben

Vienna Philharmonic / Christian Thielemann


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part five for the rest of today. Includes one of his real curiosities, _Von heute auf morgen_, a light-hearted _zeitoper_ which parodies the mundane aspects of modish bourgeoise life. This was as close as Schoenberg got to comedy, although it was his wife who provided the libretto.

_Variations_ for orchestra op.31 (1926-28):










_Von heute auf morgen_ [_From Today until Morning_] - opera in one act op.32 [Libretto: Max Blonda, a.k.a. Gertrud Schoenberg] (1928-29):










_Klavierstück_ op.33a (1929):
_Klavierstück_ op.33b (1931):










_Begleitmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene_ [_Accompanying Music to a Film Scene_] for orchestra op.34 (1930):










_Drei deutscher Volkslieder_ for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: German folk sources] (1928-29):
_Sechs Stücke_ for unaccompanied male choir op.35 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg] (1930):


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Rebecca Dale: Requiem For My Mother
> 
> Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


I wonder what Ms. Dale is working on...


----------



## ELbowe

Eramire156 said:


> *Franz Schubert
> String Quintet in C major
> 
> View attachment 145723
> 
> 
> Vienna Philharmonic Quartet
> Richard Harand *


*
Bonus ....wonderful LP cover image: Chalk Cliffs at Rugen (Caspar David Friedrich)*


----------



## Colin M

Dimace said:


> This one is a classic and I don't have to write a lot. I could only say that I had never considered *Lenie* as *Sibelius *expert and until this set I had (also) never listened the Finish with him. Now, after I listened the 1st (only with this symphony I make comparisons, because with the others I haven't heard enough to say an opinion) I can say that the great American is super with the Jean: Nice tempo, fluent, lyric and clear melodic lines. Despite the small sample, a VERY GOOD set for all of you.
> 
> View attachment 145683


My friend I could not agree more. LB is growing on me as not just a Champion but an interesting interpreter of Jean. And let us not forget he brought the world Symphony 5 of DSCH at Salzburg in either 59 or 60. I thought of him and Jean today listening to Bax No. 5 from Lloyd-Jones and Royal Scottish a symphony dedicated to Jean from the early thirties


----------



## Colin M

My friend I could not agree more. LB is growing on me as not just a Champion but an interesting interpreter of Jean. And let us not forget LB brought the world Symphony 5 of DSCH at Salzburg in either 59 or 60. I thought of him and Jean today listening to Bax No. 5 from Lloyd-Jones and Royal Scottish a symphony dedicated to Jean from the early thirties. LB would have had a comfortable life sticking to the standards but he pushed the map outside of France and Austria and Germany to his everlasting credit


----------



## Skakner

*Shostakovich - 24 preludes and Fugues*

One of the greatest monuments of 20th century piano literature.
This excellent recording of Ashkenazy stands among the best (with Nikolayeva's).


----------



## Taplow

Skakner said:


> *Shostakovich - 24 preludes and Fugues*
> 
> One of the greatest monuments of 20th century piano literature.
> This excellent recording of Ashkenazy stands among the best (with Nikolayeva's).


Have you heard the Alexander Melnikov on Harmonia Mundi, and if so, how would you compare them?


----------



## Guest002

Since he got mentioned upstream, a chance to listen to a new purchase: Alwyn's Concerti Grossi (2 & 3). Royal Liverpool Phil conducted by David Lloyd-Jones. Sounds like a film score, I'm afraid. Which is not to say it's _bad_ as such, but I don't think he was quite the 'big music' man he wanted to be...


----------



## Flamme

The BBC Symphony Orchestra is conducted by Nicholas Collon in ballet music by Mozart from his opera Idomeneo, and two choreographed works by Stravinsky: the Suite from his one-act ballet Pulcinella, based on early 18th-century commedia dell'arte sources and music, plus the Basle Concerto in D for strings. There's also Hannah Kendall's Kanashibari - the Japanese term for sleep paralysis, "an incredibly fascinating phenomenon when one temporarily experiences an inability to move when either falling asleep or awaking." writes the composer. "This happens when the sleep cycles become out-of-sync with each other and the brain essentially awakes before the body. It is often associated with very real-like visions and hallucinations, such as an intruder in the room or clothes on the floor coming to life, to which one is unable to react due to paralysis.....Sleep paralysis most certainly is not a restful experience, usually occurring during periods of intense stress." 
Presented by Georgia Mann.
Recorded in Maida Vale Studio 1 on 7 October 2020.

MOZART: Ballet Music from Idomeneo KV367 - Chaconne & Pas seul 
STRAVINSKY: Basle Concerto in D

Interval:

John TAVENER 
Butterfly Dreams 
Polpyhony
Stephen Layton (conductor)

John TAVENER The Peace that surpasseth understanding 
Westminster Abbey Choir 
Robert Quinney (organ)
James O'Donnell (conductor)

Part 2

KENDALL Hannah: Kanashibari 
STRAVINSKY: Pulcinella Suite

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Nicholas Collon (conductor)

Followed by music off disc

Dvorak: Piano Trio No 3 in F minor, Op 65
Christian Tetzlaff - violin
Tanja Tetzlaff - cello
Lars Vogt - piano
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000p9bv


----------



## eljr

Richard Danielpour: Ancient Voices

Hila Plitmann (soprano)

Nashville Symphony Orchestra, Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Giancarlo Guerrero, Carl St. Clair

Release Date: 2nd Jun 2015
Catalogue No: 8578311-12
Label: Naxos
Length: 86 minutes

CD I


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I'll join *AB* in some Alwyn to conclude my listening day, these two CDs the sum total of my Alwyn holdings :


----------



## Knorf

*Francisco Guerrero Marín*: Works for orchestra. _Coma Berenices, Ariadna, Sáhara, Oleada, & Antar Atman_
Orquesta Sinfónica de Galícia, José Ramón Encinar

A spectacular album! For those unacquainted with this composer's style, imagine a Spanish Xenakis. Not to be confused with a 16th c. Spanish composer with the same name.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.28-35 & 36

Orchestra of the 18th Century


----------



## eljr

John Tavener: Palintropos / Michael Stewart: Beyond Time and Space

New London Orchestra, ARUHI, Michael Stewart

Ronald Corp

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 500341
Label: A Flock Ascending
Length: 46 minutes


----------



## Joe B

1st spin - Fatma Said's debut recording:


----------



## jim prideaux

Norrington and the SWR SO.

Beethoven-3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> 1st spin - Fatma Said's debut recording:


let me see if I can find this on Spotify,


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> let me see if I can find this on Spotify,


It's definitely worth a listen.


----------



## eljr

El Nour

Fatma Said (soprano), Malcolm Martineau (piano), Burcu Karadag (flute), Rafael Aguirre (guitar), vision string quartet (string quartet)

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 9029523360
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## senza sordino

Music from the 100 Years War, a mix of English and French music, all sung in Latin. Nice start to the day.









Jordi Savall Orchestra of Louis XIII. Entertaining









Leclair Violin Concertos 5 and 7, Flute Concerto and Trio Sonata. Very enjoyable









Berlioz Requiem. 









Berlioz Harold in Italy and Roman Carnival Overture. Terrific


----------



## Joe B

1st spin - CD 1 of 2 - Emmanuelle Haim leading Le Concert D'Astree with Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) and Lea Desandre (mezzo-soprano) in music by George Frideric Handel:


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
Julius Katchen, Josef Suk, Janós Starker

One of the greatest ever Brahms performances, just superb in every way. And, by the way, a truly fabulous recording as well!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bruckner - Symphony nr.4 (live recording)
Enoch zu Guttenberg
Orchester der KlangVerwaltung
SACD


----------



## Joe B

1st spin - Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in music by Peteris Vasks:


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann: Complete Music for Piano Trio*









Leif Ove Andsnes | Christian Tetzlaff | Tanja Tetzlaff

Good performances of good music.


----------



## eljr

senza sordino said:


> Music from the 100 Years War, a mix of English and French music, all sung in Latin. Nice start to the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordi Savall Orchestra of Louis XIII. Entertaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leclair Violin Concertos 5 and 7, Flute Concerto and Trio Sonata. Very enjoyable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berlioz Requiem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berlioz Harold in Italy and Roman Carnival Overture. Terrific


 lot's of good stuff here!


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with five by (mostly) the world's greatest cellist, the incredible, Yo-Yo Ma:

1. *Barber*: _Cello Concerto_; *Britten*: _Cello Symphony_ (David Zinman/Baltimore Symphony Orchestra w/Yo-Yo Ma, cello) CBS Masterworks
2. *John Tavener*: _The Protecting Veil_; _Wake Up and Die_ (David Zinman/Baltimore Symphony Orchestra w/Yo-Yo Ma, cello and only the cello section of the Baltimore Symphony on Wake Up and Die) The Sony Classical Listening Station
3. *Schubert*: _Quintet Op.163, D. 956_ (The Cleveland Quartet w/Yo-Yo Ma, cello) CBS Masterworks
4. *Schoenberg*: _Transfigured Night_ (The Julliard String Quartet w/Yo-Yo Ma, cello & Walter Trampler, viola); _String Trio Op. 45_ (Members of the Julliard String Quartet) Sony Classical
5. *Shostakovich*: _Trio #2_ (Isaac Stern, violin; Yo-Yo Ma, cello & Emanuel Ax, piano); _Sonata for Cello and Piano_ (Yo-Yo Ma, cello & Emanuel Ax, piano) CBS Masterworks

Maybe Yo-Yo Ma isn't the greatest cellist, but he's certainly one of the best now that Mstislav Rostropovich is no longer with us.

We start with two CDs where Ma joins forces with David Zinman and the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra. While Barber's _Cello Concerto_ is not as memorable as his lyrical and Neo-Romantic _Violin Concerto_ or the athletic, _Piano Concerto_, it's still quality Barber and does well to complete the _Violin/Piano/Cello Concerto_ trifecta. Then we move on to the _Cello Symphony_ that Benjamin Britten composed for Mstislav Rostropovich; and key element in the _Britten_ trifecta that also includes Britten's wonderful _Violin Concerto_ and _Piano Concerto_.

Next up, is the music by John Tavener for cello and orchestra; two really great and relatively contemporary works that are very listenable, tonal, and influenced by the minimalist style.

Yo-Yo Ma then joins forces with the Cleveland Quartet and the Julliard Quartet for Schubert's _Quintet_ and Schoenberg's _Transfigured Night_, respectively; with Schubert's _Quintet_ being the very essence of high Romanticism, and Schoenberg's _Transfigured Night_ being the essence of Late Romanticism with a heavy string of Wagner, but also just a hint of Debussy. Then Ma sits one out as members of the Julliard Quartet bring forth Schoenberg's music in all it's 12-tone glory; and yet, once one gets familiar with Schoenberg's musical vision, one may find that given an even chance these seemingly mystifying and un-listenable works from Schoenberg's later years are just as passionate and "Romantic" as _Transfigured Night_, only everything is turned inside out so that instead of melody, we just experience the raw feelings. In this sense, the music is both highly complex, mathematical and organized, but also quite primal.

We end with some great chamber works by Shostakovich. While Yo-Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax (Ma/Ax Duo) comprise the shortest named musical duo in classical music history; I once honored the Isaac Stern, Yo Yo Ma, and Emanuel Ax Trio by creating the following cognate anagram:

THE ISAAC STERN, YO-YO MA, AND EMANUEL AX TRIO=
O,O,O...Manly men are in tuxes, city threads, A+, A+, A+


----------



## Knorf

Andrew Kenneth said:


> Bruckner - Symphony nr.4 (live recording)
> Enoch zu Guttenberg
> Orchester der KlangVerwaltung
> SACD


I really like this performance, but hardly ever hear anyone mention it. What do you think?


----------



## Joe B

1st spin - CD 2 of 2 - Emmanuelle Haim leading Le Concert D'Astree with Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) and Lea Desandre (mezzo-soprano) in music by George Frideric Handel:


















edit - I found this promo video for this disc:


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Continuing with the ASMF 60th anniversary box.

Disc 5










*Vivaldi*

6 Double Concertos (+ 1 Violin Concerto)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Neville Marriner, director


----------



## pmsummer

THE PLAY OF DANIEL
_13th-century Biblical drama written by students at the school of Beauvais Cathedral_
The Dufay Collective
*William Lyons* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Gothos

First time listening to the Verdi.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano concertos 11-12-13
E.C.O 
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> It's definitely worth a listen.


More then once even.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> 1st spin - CD 2 of 2 - Emmanuelle Haim leading Le Concert D'Astree with
> 
> (soprano) and Lea Desandre (mezzo-soprano) in music by George Frideric Handel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - I found this promo video for this disc:


Sabine Devieilhe is so underestimated in the opera world, wonderful voice.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Suk - Piano Trios

The Florestan Trio


----------



## Rogerx

*November 12th 1833 Aleksandr Borodin, Russian composer*



Borodin - Complete Piano Works

Marco Rapetti (piano)


----------



## Lisztian

Disc 3: Stravinsky L'Histoire du soldat


----------



## agoukass

Franz Joseph Haydn: The Creation 

Irmgard Seefried
Richard Holm
Kim Borg 

Choir of St. Hedwig's Cathedral 
Berlin Philharmonic / Igor Markevitch


----------



## Merl

Jimmy L's Brahms cycle is so underrated. I always enjoy hearing it. Listening to his buoyant 4th right now.


----------



## Rogerx

*Lucia Popp ( 12 November 1939 - 16 November 1993)*



Mozart: Opera Arias

Munich Radio Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin

II Re Pastore: L'amerò, Sarò Costante 
The Marriage Of Figaro: Voi, Che Sapete 
The Marriage Of Figaro: Giunse Alfin Il Momento... Deh Vieni, Non Tardar 
The Marriage Of Figaro: Porgi, Amor, Qualche Ristoro 
The Abduction From The Seraglio: Welcher Kummer Herrscht In Meiner Seele...  
Idomeneo: Solitudini Amiche... Zeffiretti Lusinghieri 
Don Giovanni: In Quali Eccessi... Mi Tradi 
Don Giovanni: Crudele?... Non Mi Dir, Bell'idol Mio 
Cosi Fan Tutte: Come Scoglio 
La Clemenza Di Tito: Non Più di Fiori


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah

Kathleen Battle, Florence Quivar, John Aler & Samuel Ramey

Toronto Mendelssohn Choir & Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven 4th Symphony.

Kleiber and the Concertgebouw on YT.

This live performance would appear to support so much of the acclamation that Kleiber receives.....Superb! I have increasingly found the 4th to be particularly 'uplifting' and Kleiber clearly finds the wit and possible humour ( if that is the appropriate word!) in this wonderful music.

Now just discovered that his live performance with the BRSO is available on Orfeo...…

I am also coming to the conclusion that the 4th is my own personal favourite of the 9 ( so what you might say, but just 'putting it out there'!) 

Great start to what will be a long working day!


----------



## Guest002

Might as well wake the neighbours up! Mahler's 8th; Georg Solti and the Chicago Symphony and a cast of, presumably literal, thousands!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part six for late morning and early afternoon.

Poor Arnold didn't have the best of luck with his larger-scale biblical works, did he? Firstly, progress on his oratorio _Die Jakobsleiter_ was curtailed by his call-up to serve in the army during WWI. By the time he returned to it Schoenberg may have realised that his developing concept of serialism was at odds with what had already been composed. Or perhaps he simply lost interest. Whatever the reasons, _Die Jakobsleiter_ was eventually aborted altogether after one or two half-hearted attempts to make something of it.

Secondly, the opera _Moses und Aron_ was abandoned with no third act written. Two main reasons seem to have been given for this - Schoenberg hitting a brick wall when trying to spiritually reconcile various sources for certain biblical episodes prior to writing the music for the third act, and also that he lost any remaining motivation when he was unable to secure a grant to complete the work after relocating to the USA.

_Moses und Aron_ - opera in three acts WoO [Libretto: Arnold Schoenberg, after _The Book of Exodus_] (1930-32 inc.):










Concerto for string quartet and orchestra WoO - adapted from Handel's _Concerto grosso_ in B-flat HWV325 (1933):










_Drei Leider_ for low voice and piano [Texts: Jakob Haringer] op.48 (1933):










Violin Concerto op.36 (1934-36):










String Quartet no.4 op.37 (1936):


----------



## Malx

*Finzi, Intimations of Immortality - Phillip Langridge(tenor), RLPO & Choir, Richard Hickox.*
Not my usual fare but my random selection system alighted on this disc from first box below, enjoyable enough but not something I am likely to rush back to in the near future.

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 5 - LPO, Sir Adrian Boult.*


----------



## millionrainbows

LaMonte Young: The Well-Tuned Piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt- Valentina Lisitsa (piano)

Liszt: Aida Di Verdi - Danza Sacra e Duetto Finale S436
Liszt: Ave Maria (No. 12 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Ballade No. 2 in B minor, S171/R16
Liszt: Erlkönig (No. 4 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 12 in C sharp minor
Liszt: Rondeau fantastique sur un thème espagnol 'El contrabandista' S252 (1836)
Schubert: Das Madchens Klage, D191 (Schiller)
Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
Schubert: Gute Nacht (No. 1 from Winterreise, D911)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: ...explosante-fixe... Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain


----------



## Skakner

Taplow said:


> Have you heard the Alexander Melnikov on Harmonia Mundi, and if so, how would you compare them?


No, I haven't (yet ).


----------



## flamencosketches

*Leonard Bernstein*: Facsimile: Choreographic Essay for Orchestra. Marin Alsop, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

First listen. A solid recording of a lesser known Bernstein work (a ballet, I believe). Marin Alsop is probably the best Bernstein conductor currently working.


----------



## Guest002

Karajan conducting Mahler's 9th with the Berlin Phil.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Violin Sonata No 9 'Kreutzer' + Franck, Violin Sonata - Martha Argerich, Itzhak Perlman.*
There is something special for me in live recordings of the kind featured in a lot of Argerich's later recordings - these sonatas are an immensely enjoyable listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder and Death And Transfiguration

Lucia Popp (soprano),

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt,


----------



## eljr

A Ceremony of Carols

Choir of the Queen's College, Oxford, Owen Rees, Lucy Wakeford (harp)

The Choir of the Queen's College Oxford

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: SIGCD627
Label: Signum
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Farnaby*


----------



## Coach G

elgars ghost said:


> Arnold Schoenberg - various works part six for late morning and early afternoon.
> 
> Poor Arnold didn't have the best of luck with his larger-scale biblical works, did he? Firstly, progress on his oratorio _Die Jakobsleiter_ was curtailed by his call-up to serve in the army during WWI. By the time he returned to it Schoenberg may have realised that his developing concept of serialism was at odds with what had already been composed. Or perhaps he simply lost interest. Whatever the reasons, _Die Jakobsleiter_ was eventually aborted altogether after one or two half-hearted attempts to make something of it.
> 
> Secondly, the opera _Moses und Aron_ was abandoned with no third act written. Two main reasons seem to have been given for this - Schoenberg hitting a brick wall when trying to spiritually reconcile various sources for certain biblical episodes prior to writing the music for the third act, and also that he lost any remaining motivation when he was unable to secure a grant to complete the work after relocating to the USA.
> 
> _Moses und Aron_ - opera in three acts WoO [Libretto: Arnold Schoenberg, after _The Book of Exodus_] (1930-32 inc.):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerto for string quartet and orchestra WoO - adapted from Handel's _Concerto grosso_ in B-flat HWV325 (1933):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Drei Leider_ for low voice and piano [Texts: Jakob Haringer] op.48 (1933):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violin Concerto op.36 (1934-36):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.4 op.37 (1936):


The music critic, Harold Schonberg (not related to Arnold), suggested that Arnold Schoenberg saw himself as "Moses" bringing forth a the Law from on high (serial, 12-tone technique); trying to communicate it to the unbelieving masses, but confident that what is rejected today will become the standard tomorrow.


----------



## Rogerx

Couperin - Tic Toc Choc & other pieces

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), with Pablo Pico (tambour)

Presto Recording of the Week
26th March 2007


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bartok - Piano Concerto #2 - Anda/Fricsay/Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
A classic recording.


Brahms - Violin Sonata #3 - Perlman/Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 14


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I'm going to while away some time this AM with Weill, one of ten or twelve composers I wish I knew personally or could invite over for dinner.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> *Finzi, Intimations of Immortality - Phillip Langridge(tenor), RLPO & Choir, Richard Hickox.*
> Not my usual fare but my random selection system alighted on this disc from first box below, enjoyable enough but not something I am likely to rush back to in the near future.


I picked that up at a Goodwill for $1 two years ago and haven't paid much attention to it. Thanks for bringing that up. I need to rescue it from the dust bunnies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*

Finally, I'm back on a Mahler kick. I hope it lasts; I've been burned out on this music too long.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Partitas BWV 825-826-827 & 828

Scott Ross


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, String Quartet Op 56 'Voces intimae' - Budapest String Quartet.*
A 1933 recording that sounds remarkably good after remastering, from the box below.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler 9, Philadelphia Orchestra, James Levine


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn

Lucia Popp (soprano), Andreas Schmidt (baritone)

Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest002

And to finish the set, Mahler's 10th, John Storgårds conducting the Lapland Chamber Orchestra in the Castelletti orchestration of the unfinished work.

I have thoroughly enjoyed my romp through Mahler. I think 1, 4, 5, 6 and 7 have really impressed; 8 and 9 less so, and I don't really remember a lot about 1 and 2. 3 goes on too long! But they've all been much more inventive than I remember them being, and there hasn't really been a dull moment in any of them.


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

CD1


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> Mahler 9, Philadelphia Orchestra, James Levine


welcome back


----------



## elgar's ghost

Coach G said:


> The music critic, Harold Schonberg (not related to Arnold), suggested that Arnold Schoenberg saw himself as "Moses" bringing forth a the Law from on high (serial, 12-tone technique); trying to communicate it to the unbelieving masses, but confident that what is rejected today will become the standard tomorrow.


That's interesting. Perhaps he left the third act unwritten in case he changed his mind about 12-tone later on. :lol:


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bruckner 3rd
Sakari Oramo 
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
SACD


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: String Quintet in C major, D. 956
Tokyo String Quartet with David Watkins

Wonderful, luminous, heartfelt.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Celebrating Lucia Popp's birthday!

Great Singers Live: Lucia Popp. Munich Radio Orchestra, Werner-Schmidt-Boelcke, Hans Zanotelli, Kurt Eichhorn, Heinz Walberg, Lamberto Gardelli. A series of live recordings from Sunday concerts, featuring a wide range of material from Lehar to Mozart. Delightful.










Faure: Requiem. Lucia Popp, Simon Estes, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Colin Davis. Still one of the best recordings of this; reverential. Recommended.










Also
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas. Isabelle van Keulen, Hannes Minnaar. Overall excellent performances, lively and insightful. Both performers were extremely skilled. My only minor complaint was that the violin occasionally got lost in the recording. Recommended.










Mahler: Symphony No. 8. Bryn Terfel, Andrea Rost, Cheryl Studer, Sylvia McNair, Peter Seiffert, Anne Sophie von Otter, Abbado, Berlin. This remains my favourite Mahler 8, and it being a live recording really contributes to its cohesiveness and impact.










Britten: String Quartet No. 2. Doric. A favourite 20th century quartet. The performance is great. Recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145764


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Arie d'Opera dal Fondo Foà 28

Modo Antiquo
Federico Maria Sardelli, director

2005


----------



## Flamme

Marianna Shirinyan performs Tchaikovsky's The Seasons along with ballades by Chopin. Presented by Jonathan Swain.

12:31 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
The Seasons, Op.37b
Marianna Shirinyan (piano)

01:16 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
4 Ballades
Marianna Shirinyan (piano)

01:57 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Impromptu in E flat major, D899'2
Marianna Shirinyan (piano)

02:03 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Impromptu in G flat major, D899'3
Marianna Shirinyan (piano)

02:10 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Orchestral Suite No 4 in D major, BWV1069
La Petite Bande, Sigiswald Kuijken (conductor)

02:31 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Symphony No. 67 (Hob I:67) in F major
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos (conductor)

02:56 AM
Josquin des Prez (c1440 - 1521)
Miserere
Camerata Silesia, Anna Szostak (conductor)

03:12 AM
Alexis Contant (1858-1918)
Trio no 1 for violin, cello and piano
Hertz Trio

03:31 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Slavonic Dance No 10 in E minor, Op 72 no 2, 'Starodavny'
BBC Concert Orchestra, Barry Wordsworth (conductor)

03:36 AM
Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
Images I
Roger Woodward (piano)

03:52 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Sopranino Recorder Concerto in C major RV.444
Michael Schneider (recorder), Camerata Koln

04:01 AM
Laszlo Sary (b.1940)
Kotyogo ko egy korsoban (1976)
Amadinda Percussion Group

04:11 AM
Bedrich Smetana (1824-1884)
Vltava (Moldau) from 'Ma Vlast'
Orchestre du Conservatoire de Musique du Quebec, Raffi Armenian (conductor)

04:23 AM
Johannes Verhulst (1816-1891), C.W.P.Stumpff (transcriber)
Gruss aus der Fernen, Op 7
Dutch National Youth Wind Orchestra, Jan Cober (conductor)

04:31 AM
Mikhail Glinka (1804-1857)
Valse-fantasie in B minor
Bratislava Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stefan Robl (conductor)

04:39 AM
Michael Tippett (1905-1998)
Five Spirituals from the oratorio "A Child of our Time"
Vancouver Bach Choir, Bruce Pullan (conductor)

04:50 AM
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Concerto in E minor for recorder, transverse flute, strings and continuo
La Stagione Frankfurt

05:04 AM
Ilmari Hannikainen (1892-1955)
Air, Op16 No1
Arto Noras (cello), Tapani Valsta (piano)

05:09 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Exsultate, jubilate - motet for soprano and orchestra (K 165)
Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano), Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Kent Nagano (conductor)

05:24 AM
Lorenzo Allegri (1567-1648)
Ballo detto le Ninfe di Senna, from Il primo libro delle musiche 
Tragicomedia, Stephen Stubbs (director)

05:28 AM
Alexander Zemlinsky (1871-1942)
Die Seejungfrau (The Little mermaid) - Fantasy for orchestra after Andersen
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly (conductor)

06:09 AM
Leos Janacek (1854-1928)
Mladi (Youth)
Dirk de Caluwe (flute), Thomas Indermuehle (oboe), Walter Boeykens (clarinet), Brian Pollard (bassoon), Jacob Slagter (horn), Jan Guns (bass clarinet)
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000p85p


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok: Piano Concertos


----------



## Neo Romanza

Various solo piano works from this stupendous set:


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Figure Humaine
Quatre Motets pour un temps pénitence
Laudes de Saint Antoine de Padoue
Quatre Motets pour le temps sw Noël
Quatre petites Prières Prières Saint François D'Assisi

The Sixteen Harry Christophers


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Dérive 1 & Dérive 2 (2002 version)_
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

Brilliant, radiant, awe-inspiring.










More *Boulez*: _Messagesquisse_
Jean-Guihen Queyras, Ensemble de violoncelles de Paris


----------



## eljr

Couperin, F: Les Nations

Juilliard Baroque

All eight players are totally absorbed in the style. Their often dense ornamentation never sounds calculated or contrived; their rhythmic flow in slower movements has a captivating insouciance,... - BBC Music Magazine, June 2015, More…
Release Date: 30th Mar 2015
Catalogue No: 8573347-48
Label: Naxos
Length: 99 minutes

CD I


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable...Dsch*

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Symphony no.13 "Babi Yar"*









*Artur. Eizen

Kirill Kondrashin
Moscow Philharmonic *

Dimitri conducts Dmitri

*Symphony no.5, op.47









Dimitri Mitropoulos
Philharmonic Symphony Orchesra of New York*

a little chamber music to finish off this afternoon's listening session

*Sonata for Cello and Piano in D minor. Op.40

Daniel Shafran
Anton Ginsburg









Piano Trio in E minor, op.67

Igor Zhukov
Grigori Feighin
Valentin Feighin*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part seven of seven for the rest of today.

_Kammersymphonie Nr.2_ for chamber orchestra op.38 (1906, 1911, 1916 and 1939):










_Ode to Napoleon_ for voice, piano and string quartet op.41 [Text: Lord Byron] (1942):










Piano Concerto op.42 (1942):










String Trio op.45 (1946):










_Kol nidre_ for narrator, mixed choir and orchestra op.39 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg/Jewish liturgy] (1938):
_A Survivor from Warsaw_ for narrator, male choir and orchestra op.46 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg] (1947):
_Drei Volkslieder_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.49 - three arrangements from _Vier deutscher Volkslieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: German folk sources] (orig. 1928-29 - arr. 1948):
_Dreimal tausend Jahre_ [_Three Times a Thousand Years_] for unaccompanied mixed choir op.50a [Text: Dagobert Runes] (1949):
_Psalm 130_ for unaccompanied mixed choir, sung in Hebrew op.50b (1950):
_Moderner Psalm Nr.1_ for narrator, mixed choir and orchestra op.50c [Text: Arnold Schoenberg] (1950 inc.):


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set


----------



## Bourdon

*The Cozens Lute Book*


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Concertos for Three Harpsichords, Strings, and Basso Continuo in D minor, BWV 1063 and C major, BWV 1064
Ensemble Parlando


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *J. S. Bach*: Concertos for Three Harpsichords, Strings, and Basso Continuo in D minor, BWV 1063 and C major, BWV 1064
> Ensemble Parlando


There is also a concerto for 4 Harpsichords,I love it !


----------



## Knorf

Bourdon said:


> There is also a concerto for 4 Harpsichords,I love it !


Yep. It's a transcription/adaptation of Antonio Vivaldi's Concerto for 4 violins in B minor, Op. 3 No. 10 (RV 580).


----------



## eljr

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano),...

Release Date: 13th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: 8574124
Label: Naxos
Length: 59 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## HerbertNorman

Third and fourth Symphonies


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145772


*Edvard Grieg*

Concert Overture: In Autumn, op. 11
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Symphonic Dances, op. 64

Håvard Gimse, piano
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Bjarte Engeset, conductor

2004


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _cummings ist der Dichter_
BBC Singers, Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

One of my favorite Boulez compositions, and the best, most sensitive and effective setting of e. e. cummings's poetry I know.


----------



## eljr

Rossini - Complete Piano Music Volume 1

Alessandro Marangoni (piano)

Release Date: 31st Mar 2008
Catalogue No: 8570590-91
Label: Naxos
Series: Rossini Complete Piano Music
Length: 2 hours 2 minutes

CD I


----------



## Helgi

I looked at a thread on here this morning and went down the _historical Brahms recordings_ rabbit hole.

Currently Symphony No. 1 with Stokowski/Philadelphia, and before that No. 3 with Bruno Walter/VPO. Both from 1936 and in surprisingly good quality.

From this Andante collection:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145776


*Henryk Górecki*

Symphony No. 3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

Yvonne Kenny, soprano
Adelaide Symphony Orchestra
Takuo Yuasa, conductor

2001


----------



## SanAntone

*Gernsheim: The Piano Quintets*









Oliver Triendl, Gemeaux Quartet


----------



## Dimace

Experimenting with Sibelius 1st Symphony, brought to me not only knowledge for this (meta) romantic masterpiece but also an astonishing new discovery with the name *Leevi Madetoja*, a contemporary to Jean Finnish composer, who was completely unknown to me, despite I had one-two works of him in my collection. Leevi (died in 1948) has written 3 symphonies. The second, which I have heard and I present to you today has written at 1918, a year in which Jean was the great name in Finnish music, the Russians were trying to occupy Finnland and the WWI was tantalizing the whole Europe. I have heard that many call this symphony ''War Symphony''. I don't know if this is correct or wished by the composer. *The fact is that this symphony is the alter ego of Jeans 1st. *Reserved romantic, powerfully crafted, looks like a river which runs towards the sea, sometimes wild, sometimes peacefully but always with amazing grace and charm. If someone asks me which symphony is better (Jean's 1st or Leevi's 2nd) I will put my money to Leevi and that because of his superior harmonic structure and harmonic lines and, this is for me the most important, the sentimental impact provokes to the listener. (skin effect) Leevi which also has written a great opera (something with the Austrians, I can't remember right know) is HUGE composer of the highest level and shame on me I hadn't have knowledge for his works. I suggest this CD from ONDINE (bargain) with 1000 Km and, when I will have time, I will listen carefully also his 3rd, which seems to be also a colossal work.


----------



## Posauner

Carmen - Claudio Abbado and the London Symphony with Teresa Berganza and Placido Domingo. I recently purchased a copy of the score, and this will be my first listen to the complete opera, I've only listened to excerpts before.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Gloria in D; Caldera, Stabat Mater*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

When I listen to these recordings I go back in time,I loved it then and I still do
All that audible joy and exuberance that can also be found in Vivaldi's original is an absolute highlight in this arrangement by Bach.
It embraces me like little other music.

Leonhardt Consort


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute (1st spin) - Veronique Gens (soprano) and Roger Vignoles (piano) performing songs by Gabriel Faure, Claude Debussy, and Francis Poulenc:


















Current listening (1st spin) - John Axelrod leading the Orchestre National Des Pays De La Loire with 
Veronique Gens (soprano) in music by Hector Berlioz and Maurice Ravel:


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Weil ich mit Herrn Weill weilen möchte :


----------



## Joe B

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Weil ich mit Herrn Weill weilen möchte :
> 
> View attachment 145782


Ute Lemper is incredible with this repetoire!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Joe B said:


> Today's commute (1st spin) - Veronique Gens (soprano) and Roger Vignoles (piano) performing songs by Gabriel Faure, Claude Debussy, and Francis Poulenc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current listening (1st spin) - John Axelrod leading the Orchestre National Des Pays De La Loire with
> Veronique Gens (soprano) in music by Hector Berlioz and Maurice Ravel:


Lovely! Gens has a gorgeous voice and I always wished she had recorded more Debussy, Ravel and Fauré.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Joe B said:


> Ute Lemper is incredible with this repetoire!


Yes, she seems as if born to it.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Malx said:


> *Sibelius, String Quartet Op 56 'Voces intimae' - Budapest String Quartet.*
> A 1933 recording that sounds remarkably good after remastering, from the box below.


Me wants. One might have thought the master might have learnt a lesson from his throat cancer, but no matter, he was indomitable and lived another half century!


----------



## ELbowe

Neo Romanza said:


> Lovely! Gens has a gorgeous voice and I always wished she had recorded more Debussy, Ravel and Fauré.


*
Just watched her beautiful performance last night on Mezzo TV singing Ravel with Alexander Bloch leading Lille National Orchestra. *


----------



## Chilham

Shostakovich: Five Pieces for Two Violins and Piano

Brodsky Quartet and Christian Blackshaw


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert - Octet in F Major, D.803*









OSM Chamber Soloists


----------



## flamencosketches

*Kurt Weill*: Berlin Theater Songs. Lotte Lenya, uncredited accompanists

Totally new music to me; not entirely sure it counts as classical, but I am enjoying it.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Taking a break from choral music and Mahler symphonies and going back to one of my favorite violinistas playing one of my favorite works...


----------



## Joe B

1st spin - Alexis Kossenko leading Les Ambassadeurs with Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) and Samuel Boden (tenor) performing Jean-Philippe Rameau's "Le Grande Theatre de l'Amour:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145786


*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi*

Stabat Mater
Laudate pueri Dominum
Confitebor tibi Domine

Julia Lezhneva, soprano
Philippe Jaroussky, countertenor
Coro della Radiotelevisione svizzera, Lugano
I Barocchisti
Diego Fasolis, director

2013


----------



## Bkeske

A new acquisition, and something I did not have in my collection prior; harp concertos.

German pressing, 1970.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Piano Music

Stephen Hough (piano)

Children's Corner
Estampes (3)
Images pour piano - Book 1
Images pour piano - Book 2
Images pour piano - Books 1 & 2
L'isle joyeuse
La plus que lente


----------



## Bkeske

Supraphon Repressing 1988 - Czech


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Organ Symphony & Poulenc: Organ Concerto

Iveta Apkalina (organ)

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Gothos

To be honest,I only bought this because it was 4 dollars.(second-hand)
It's proving to be something of a bargain.


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Le sacre du printemps_


----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 

SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden Baden und Freiburg / Michael Gielen 


Wow! Haven't heard a Sixth this good in quite some time.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Brahms performed by Sanderling from his second (Berlin) cycle........

3rd Symphony and Haydn Variations.


----------



## Lisztian

Suite No. 5









Viola Variations


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## 13hm13

Leevi Madetoja---symphs 1-3


----------



## Rogerx

The Secret Fauré 3: Sacred Vocal Works

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Katja Stuber (soprano)

Sinfonieorchester Basel, Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Ivor Bolton

Cantique de Jean Racine, Op. 11
La Passion, N 109: Prélude
Messe des Pêcheurs de Villerville
Requiem, Op. 48
Super flumina Babylonis, for mixed choir and orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Libertà!

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Siobhan Stagg (soprano), Serena Malfi (mezzo), Linard Vrielink (tenor), John Chest (baritone), Nahuel di Pierro (bass-baritone)

Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon

Presto Editor's Choice
August 2019
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2019
Nominee - Vocal
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Vocal


----------



## Malx

A gentle start to the day:

*William Boyce, Symphonies Op 2 - AAM, Christopher Hogwood.*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas: Nos 1, 10 & 5

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Iannis Xenakis*: Épéi. Guy Protheroe, Spectrum

Dipping my toes in the water with a composer whose music I won't pretend to understand, or at least not yet. Sounds good but slightly psychotic.


----------



## Malx

*Faure, Requiem - Caroline Ashton (soprano), Stephen Varcoe (baritone), The Cambridge Singers, City of London Sinfonia, John Rutter.*

*Mozart, Violin Concerto No 4 K218 + Adagio K261, Rondo K269 - Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Monica Huggett violin/director.*
This disc along with its companion disc are a couple of my favoured recordings of the Mozart works for Violin and Orchestra, there is a joy evident in the playing which I find appealing.


----------



## eljr

JS Bach: Magnificat & Christmas Cantata 63

Reconstruction of Bach's first Christmas Vespers in Leipzig

Julia Doyle (soprano), Joanne Lunn (soprano), Clare Wilkinson (alto), Nicholas Mulroy (tenor), Matthew Brook (bass)

Dunedin Consort, John Butt

Release Date: 16th Oct 2015
Catalogue No: CKD469
Label: Linn
Length: 78 minutes
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Choral & Song Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2015
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Baroque Vocal
Gramophone Awards
2016
Finalist - Baroque Vocal


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 15


----------



## Bourdon

*Song of Songs*


----------



## Guest002

Some William Alwyn movie soundtracks. Rumon Gamba and the BBC Philharmonic. Brings back Sunday afternoons in front of a black and white telly...


----------



## Vasks

_Knudage know-how_

*Riisager - Divertimento, Op. 9 (Danish Str. Qrt & Scandinavian Winds/dacapo)
Riisager - Etudes (Rozhdestvensky/Chandos)*


----------



## eljr

Jan Ladislav Dussek: Messe Solemnelle

Stefanie True (soprano), Helen Charlston (mezzo-soprano), Gwilym Bowen (tenor), Morgan Pearse (bass), Choir of the AAM, Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: AAM011
Label: AAM Records
Length: 60 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2020


----------



## HerbertNorman

Last two symphonies... I think Nielsen's symphonies are just awesome


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quartets Nos. 14 'Spring' & 15

Alban Berg Quartett (string quartet)

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 12 in A major, K414/ Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, K493

Alban Berg Quartett (string quartet), Alfred Brendel (piano)
Recorded: 1999-03-31
Recording Venue: March 1999, Wien, Konzerthaus - Mozartsaal


----------



## Guest002

HerbertNorman said:


> View attachment 145801
> Last two symphonies... I think Nielsen's symphonies are just awesome


Interesting. I have:









Different Järvi, obviously! I wonder which is the better interpretation?! I feel my completeist tendencies about to cause a raid on Prestoclassical!

PS. You induced me to listen to numbers 1 to 6 again. A bit of Järvi, some Blomstedt, and a little Bryden Thomson. They are really extraordinarily good and coherent, aren't they? I have no idea what it is about Nielsen, but I can pick him out from an anonymous audio line-up from a country mile away. There's a distinct 'flavour' to him that I cannot pin down or explain, but can hear it instantly. I love his works.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach on the Lute*

Sonata in G minor BWV1001
Partita in A minor BWV1002
Partita in D minor BWV1004


----------



## eljr

Mozart Chamber Music For Winds And Strings
Boston Symphony Chamber Players (Artist)

Manufacturer : BOSTON SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA INC.
Original Release Date : 2010
Date First Available : November 2, 2016
Label : BOSTON SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA INC.
ASIN : B01M6C7R0E
Number of discs : 1


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - String Quartet Op.132 - Quartetto Italiano
The summit.


Bach - Orchestral Suite #2 - Ledger/ECO
A great way to start the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I enjoy listening to _Louise_, interestingly dubbed _un roman musical_ by composer Gustave Charpentier, less for its music, confessedly, than its genre scenes, some sociological matters of interest to me, its sentimentality and its characterization of Paris (arguably the opera's most important role). There's more recordings of it than you might imagine (among 'em: Rudel, Prêtre and Fournet). A single tune from it, _Depuis le jour_, makes a not infrequent appearance at recitals. And there's a 2007 French production on Youtube: 



 I've never seen Abel Gance's 1939 composer-assisted film (Charpentier was long-lived and unprolific) and sure would like to - reportedly it replaces much of the singing with dialogue. I've two recordings of the many still available:

















A contemporary poster:


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rogerx said:


> The Secret Fauré 3: Sacred Vocal Works
> 
> Benjamin Appl (baritone), Katja Stuber (soprano)
> 
> Sinfonieorchester Basel, Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Ivor Bolton
> 
> Cantique de Jean Racine, Op. 11
> La Passion, N 109: Prélude
> Messe des Pêcheurs de Villerville
> Requiem, Op. 48
> Super flumina Babylonis, for mixed choir and orchestra


*Rogerx*, why is this most interesting series of yours titled _Secret Fauré _? Is it explained? I'd say if ever there were a _secretive_ composer, Fauré, would be it. I ask because many of the titles on these disks are well-known...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Works*


----------



## Rogerx

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> *Rogerx*, why is this most interesting series of yours titled _Secret Fauré _? Is it explained? I'd say if ever there were a _secretive_ composer, Fauré, would be it. I ask because many of the titles on these disks are well-known...


It's from a series, see link:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/search?search_query=The Secret Fauré


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Samual Barber's Symphonies 1 & 2. Exhilarating performances by Marin Alsop and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra:


----------



## Merl

Don't listen to Hurwitz and his biased assertion that all British string quartets are now crap. This is a class set from the Dorics


----------



## Bourdon

*Origini e sviluppo della famiglia Borgia
Fine delle tre culture e conquista del potere,Il Vaticano*


----------



## Skakner

*Brahms Symphonies 1 & 4*

First listening to this Chailly set.
I started with Symphony 1 and Symphony 4.
Very good impressions! Nice playing and sound.


----------



## eljr

Boyce: Symphonies Nos. 1-8, Op. 2

The Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood

Release Date: 8th Mar 2008
Catalogue No: 4367612
Label: Decca
Series: L'Oiseau Lyre
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> A gentle start to the day:
> 
> *William Boyce, Symphonies Op 2 - AAM, Christopher Hogwood.*


I followed your lead. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 8

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## vincula

Just collected this one today and I'm quite happy with it. Givin' it a whirl right after work. Finally Friday :angel:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Eramire156

*A favorite Zubin Metha recording*

*Franz Schmidt
Symphony no.4 in C major 









Zubin Mehta
Wiener Philharmoniker *

love those Viennese strings.


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 27 - Kremerata Baltica, Evgeny Kissin, piano/director.*

*D Scarlatti, Keyboard Sonatas - Joanna MacGregor (piano).*


----------



## Knorf

Merl said:


> Don't listen to Hurwitz and his biased assertion that all British string quartets are now crap. This is a class set from the Dorics


When are you surprised that Hurwitz is full of crap?



Skakner said:


> *Brahms Symphonies 1 & 4*
> 
> First listening to this Chailly set.
> I started with Symphony 1 and Symphony 4.
> Very good impressions! Nice playing and sound.


I'm an advocate for this set as well, my favorite among recentish Brahms cycles!



eljr said:


> Mozart Chamber Music For Winds And Strings
> Boston Symphony Chamber Players (Artist)
> 
> Manufacturer : BOSTON SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA INC.
> Original Release Date : 2010
> Date First Available : November 2, 2016
> Label : BOSTON SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA INC.
> ASIN : B01M6C7R0E
> Number of discs : 1


OMG I NEED this disc!


----------



## eljr

El Nour

Fatma Said (soprano), Malcolm Martineau (piano), Burcu Karadag (flute), Rafael Aguirre (guitar), vision string quartet (string quartet)

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 9029523360
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part one for this afternoon and early evening.

_Florida Suite_ for orchestra (1887 - rev. 1889):










Violin Sonata in B (1892):










_Over the Hills and Far Away_ - fantasy overture for orchestra (1895-97):










_Koanga_ - opera in two acts with prologue and epilogue [Libretto: Charles Francis Keary, partly after the book _The Grandissimes: A Story of Creole Life_ by George Washington Cable (1896-97)










Piano Concerto (1897 - rev. by 1907):


----------



## eljr

Knorf said:


> OMG I NEED this disc!


SACD https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Chamber-Music-Winds-Strings/dp/B01294MWEG


----------



## Bourdon

*English songs of the middle ages*


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 4 in G major
Miah Persson
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

Fantastic!


----------



## ELbowe

*Yesterday's excellent listening choices prompted an early morning search for these performers:

Airs Baroques Français 
Patricia Petibon, Les Folies Françoises, lead by Patrick Cohën-Akenine ‎
Virgin Veritas CD 2001

Ute Lemper: Illusions
London Classics CD 1992

Tragédiennes: Véronique Gens
Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset
Virgin Classics CD 2006*


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Piano Sonatas D625 & D 784 - Michael Endres.*
D625 is performed in the completion by Paul Badura-Skoda.


----------



## RockyIII

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> *Rogerx*, why is this most interesting series of yours titled _Secret Fauré _? Is it explained? I'd say if ever there were a _secretive_ composer, Fauré, would be it. I ask because many of the titles on these disks are well-known...


It's a bit funny that the Fauré song _Le secret, op. 23 no. 3,_ isn't on any of the three albums in the series, but apparently that isn't the reference for the album names. Rather, they focus on the Fauré orchestral music for which he is apparently less well known as compared to his chamber music. The following is from the booklet for the first album:

"Although more naturally at home in the genres of chamber music and song, Gabriel Fauré was more interested in the orchestra than is often supposed. Leaving aside the early concerto and two symphonies that he disavowed, his orchestral music consists primarily of concertante works and orchestra suites. This recording features three of the latter, drawn from his most significant incidental music."


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145816


*Edvard Grieg*

Violin Sonata No. 1 in F major, op. 8
Violin Sonata No. 2 in G major, op. 13
Violin Sonata No. 3 in C minor, op. 45
Solo piano miniatures arranged for violin and piano by Joseph Achron:
At Home, op. 43 no. 3
Puck, op. 71 no. 3
Lonely Wanderer, op. 43 no. 2
Scherzo-Impromptu, op. 73 no. 2
Grandmother's Minuet, op. 68 no. 2
Dance from Jolster, op. 17 no. 5

Hagai Shaham, violin
Arnon Erez, piano

2006


----------



## Eramire156

*Now, on the turntable*

*Antonin Dvorák
Symphony no.2 in B flat major, op.4









Istvan Kertesz
London Symphony Orchestra*

London CS 6524


----------



## SanAntone

*Six Evolutions - Bach: Cello Suites *









Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: Quintet in E-flat major for horn and string quartet, K. 407
Timothy Brown, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Deciding whether I'll be giving away this disc when my copy of this repertoire with the Boston Symphony Chamber Players arrives.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Pianosonatas 26-27-30 & 31


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

Joseph Silverstein (violin)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa

Catalogue No: CD80070
Label: Telarc


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Paris (The Song of a Great City)*


----------



## eljr

Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043, etc.

Rachel Podger

Academy of Ancient Music, Andrew Manze

Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010
Catalogue No: HMU907155
Label: Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Guest

Some staggering feats of virtuosity here. He plays his own transcriptions of a canzon by Gesualdo, Bach's Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue, Berg's Piano Sonata, and Bartok's Solo Violin Sonata.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Henryk Górecki*: Symphony No.3, op.36, the "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (started this morning, just finished with the last two movements); Three Olden Style Pieces. Antoni Wit, Polish National RSO, w/ soprano Zofia Kilanowicz

The Symphony is a longtime favorite; the Three Pieces are a first-time listen. This is however my first time with this recording. It's the slowest I've ever heard, and astonishingly beautiful, aided by an excellent orchestra (one of my favorites, though they can admittedly be scrappy at times) under a great conductor and advocate for Polish music. Moreover, Kilanowicz is now on my radar. What a voice.


----------



## Joe B

ELbowe said:


> *Yesterday's excellent listening choices prompted an early morning search for these performers:
> .....
> Tragédiennes: Véronique Gens
> Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset
> Virgin Classics CD 2006*
> 
> View attachment 145815


I grabbed this today for my commute - 1st spin - disc 1 or 3 - the same disc you listened to:










This is some excellent music!


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 12 in F major, K. 332 
Schubert: Piano Sonata in B flat major, D. 960
D. Scarlatti: 2 Sonatas 

Vladimir Horowitz


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

RockyIII said:


> It's a bit funny that the Fauré song _Le secret, op. 23 no. 3,_ isn't on any of the three albums in the series, but apparently that isn't the reference for the album names. Rather, they focus on the Fauré orchestral music for which he is apparently less well known as compared to his chamber music. The following is from the booklet for the first album:
> 
> "Although more naturally at home in the genres of chamber music and song, Gabriel Fauré was more interested in the orchestra than is often supposed. Leaving aside the early concerto and two symphonies that he disavowed, his orchestral music consists primarily of concertante works and orchestra suites. This recording features three of the latter, drawn from his most significant incidental music."


Mille mercis, *RockyIII*, "secret de trois, secret de tous," comme on dit, ahahah... I sure do love his _Dolly Suite_ and _Masques et bergamasques_.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, overtures*

The overtures are one part of Beethoven's output that I rarely listen to, not for any defects; just that I never get around to them.


----------



## Ulfilas

Brahms Violin Sonata no. 1, the perfect partner to his second symphony.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest002

I honestly don't know what the best 4th of Nielsen's 4th is. I've got 6 of them: I had forgotten how wonderful every single one of them is. Goosebumps every time.


----------



## ELbowe

Joe B said:


> I grabbed this today for my commute - 1st spin - disc 1 or 3 - the same disc you listened to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is some excellent music!


Yes indeed...!! I mentioned somewhere I have just watched her in a performance of Ravel songs from Lille, France (Mezzo TV) a few nights back and she was enchanting with effortless vocal range; never strained or pushed...... in her element in French repertoire, she suits Ravel so very well.


----------



## Eramire156

*CSO on the turntable*

*Camille Saint-Saëns
Symphony no.3 "Organ Symphony"









Gaston Litaize

Daniel Barenboim
Chicago Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## jim prideaux

Osmo Vanska and the BBC Scottish S.O.

Nielsen-3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Ulfilas

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 (1946)

Stunning interpretation


----------



## Posauner

Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
Kristjan Jarvi and Baltic Sea Philharmonic
Newly released recording


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Symphony no. 3 in CM. Berglund, Helsinki

Imagine in 1907 when more was all the rage a work muted in both time and volume... reduced to thirty minutes and three movements. And the movements all led by the wood winds not the weight of the strings nor the horns nor even the drums. And in each movement the sound is of color being swirled and not of weather. It would sound like this : )


----------



## Bkeske

Vol. 1 (I have 1&2) Hyperion 1986, only LP version released


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145837


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Concertos Nos. 19, 20, 21, 23, 24
Rondo in A major
Rondo in D major

Alfred Brendel, piano
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, conductor

1972, 1974, 1976, 1982; compilation 1994


----------



## WVdave

Dvořák; Piano Quintet, Op. 81 - String Quartet, Op. 96 "American"
Arthur Rubinstein, Guarneri Quartet, Arnold Steinhardt, John Dalley, Michael Tree, David Soyer 
RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- 6263-2-RG
CD, Album, Stereo, US, 1988.


----------



## Joe B

Jorge Mester leading the Pasadena Symphony performing Igor Stravinsky's "Le Sacre Du Printemps":


----------



## Joe B

CD 2 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting of John Keats's poem "Ode to a Nightingale":


----------



## Bkeske

VOX/Turnabout 1975.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the English Chamber Orchestra in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## Bkeske

London Treasury Series 1977


----------



## Bkeske

Deutsche Grammophon 5LP box set, reissue, date unknown, original 1967. German pressing.


----------



## Rogerx

*November 14th Johann Nepomuk Hummel 1778*



Hummel - Piano Works

Howard Shelley (piano)


----------



## Joe B

Suzi Digby leading the ORA Singers:







24/96 FLAC


----------



## Gothos

I bought this album at a used record store.I knew nothing about Edgar Meyer,
but I figured it might be awhile before I found another album with a 
bass concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in F major with French horns and strings, Hob.XVIII:3/ Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.XVIII:4/Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy


----------



## Rogerx

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez & Fantasía para un gentilhombre

Narciso Yepes

Philharmonia Orchestra & English Chamber Orchestra, Garcia Navarro


----------



## Lisztian

Disc 4: Pelleas und Melisande


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: String Quartets, K. 464 and 465 "Dissonance" 

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Falstaff, Orchestral Songs; Grania and Diarmid

Roderick Williams (baritone)

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Helen Donath (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (contralto), Eberhard Büchner (tenor), Peter Schreier (tenor), Robert Holl (bass), Andrea Ihle (soprano)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Trumpet Ensemble Ludwig Guttler, Staatskapelle Dresden
Conducted by: Peter Schreier


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part two for late morning and afternoon.

_Paris: The Song of a Great City_ for orchestra (1899):










_Appalachia: Variations on a Slave Song_ for orchestra with finale for baritone and mixed chorus, ed. Thomas Beecham [Text: African-American folk sources] (1898-1903):
_A Song of the High Hills_ for tenor, soprano, mixed choir (all wordless) and orchestra, ed. by Thomas Beecham (beg. 1897 - comp. by 1911):










_Sea Drift_ for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1903-04):
_Songs of Sunset_ - cycle of eight songs for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Ernest Dowson] (1906-07):










_The Walk to the Paradise Garden_ - orchestral interlude from the opera _A Village Romeo and Juliet_ (1900-01):
_Brigg Fair_ for orchestra (1907):
_In a Summer Garden_ for orchestra (1908):
_Dance Rhapsody no.1_ for orchestra, ed. by Thomas Beecham (1908):
_On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring_ for orchestra, ed. by Thomas Beecham (1911-12):
_Summer Night on the River_ for orchestra, ed. by Thomas Beecham (1911-12):










Violin Sonata no.1 (1905-14):


----------



## Dimace

*Carlo Maria*, is for me one of the most ''stable & consequent'' directors in the history of the classical podium. Is the conductor can introduce the listener to many great composers the easiest and most pleasant way. I have experienced this way with Brahms (1st symphony for the moment) and I found it again with *Mahler's 9th,* which I present to you today. Carlo Maria follows also here the traditional-middle road to achieve a great result. He is reserved, very clear, without (some times) unwanted novelties and very efficient when it comes to final outcome, in which, for my opinion, are reflecting almost all composer's intentions, for a peaceful, sorrowful but not without hopes conclusion of a great (musical) life. Mahler's 9th, is giving to me the feeling of the end. It is the opposite of the 8th. The return to the earth. This abandoned sky, the lost paradise of the Alma's Symphony, finds with the 9th a small place on the earth to built a last refugium of hope. Many directors are seeing only the fall. Giulini is seeing ALSO the HOPE. This light makes me so much favorable to this recording which is a clear suggestion to all Mahler's fans and to the friends they want to find the correct way to explore this great work.









_(bargain 2XLP's from DM, Germany (1977). I have, for collectability reasons, the Japan issue, which is also not very expensive. The CSO is TOP. The sound is also great)_


----------



## vincula

A morning full of triads :angel:

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Mandolin Concerto, Sonatas for Viola, Flute & Mandolin

I Solisti di Fiesole, Nicola Paszkowski

Flute and Piano Sonata in D major, Op. 50
Sonata for fortepiano and mandolin in C major, Op. 37a
Sonata in E flat for piano with Accompaniment of Viola, Op. 5 No. 3


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Karajan.*
Very decent performance - a nice start to the day.


----------



## Bourdon

*John Bull*


----------



## Rogerx

El Nour- Fatma Said

Berlioz: Zaïde Op. 19 No. 1
Bizet: Adieux de l'hotesse Arabe
Falla: Tus ojillos ******
Gaubert: Le repos en Égypte
Lorca: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas
Obradors: Del cabello más sutil
Ravel: Shéhérazade

> Taking its title from an Arabic word for 'light', the Egyptian soprano's debut solo recording combines art songs by French, Spanish and Egyptian composers with Egyptian folk songs and popular songs from the Middle East: the programme includes Ravel's Shéhérazade and Bizet's Adieux de l'hôtesse Arabe (both with the addition of the Turkish ney) and songs by Ğamāl Abd al-Rahīm, Najib Hankache, Said Darweesh, Elias Rahbani, and Dawoud Hosni.


----------



## sbmonty

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 77
Quatuor Mosaīques


----------



## eljr

Couperin, F: Les Nations

Juilliard Baroque

Release Date: 30th Mar 2015
Catalogue No: 8573347-48
Label: Naxos
Length: 99 minutes

CD II


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Egyptian folk songs and popular songs from the Middle East: the programme includes Ravel's Shéhérazade and Bizet's Adieux de l'hôtesse Arabe (both with the addition of the Turkish ney)


This is what makes it so good in my opinion.


----------



## eljr

vincula said:


> A morning full of triads :angel:
> 
> View attachment 145861
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


nice spin!

..............


----------



## Joe B

1st spin - Disc 2 of 3 - Christophe Rousset leading Les Talens Lyriques with Veronique Gens (soprano):


















edit: Veronique Gens voice is wonderful (a given), but I'm really impressed with Les Talens Lyriques under the direction of Christophe Rousset. Their playing is great. And the recording location, Cathédrale Notre-Dame-du-Liban de Paris, is obviously loved by the engineers of Erato. I just learned they have recorded some 1,200 recordings there over the years.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> 1st spin - Disc 2 of 3 - Christophe Rousset leading Les Talens Lyriques with Veronique Gens (soprano):


I saw you listened to a bunch of old familiars last night... :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

*Tippett, Concerto for Double String Orchestra & Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Michael Tippett.*


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I saw you listened to a bunch of old familiars last night... :tiphat:


I had a really stressful week this week, so I needed the comfort of some familiar, much loved music. Perfect after the comfort food dinner we had: grilled cheese, gluten free onion rings, and tomato soup.
I never thought when I became a teacher that I'd be working in a school during a pandemic with 5 cases reported within 200 feet of my classroom...3 of which were in my classroom. And yet we remain open and will continue with in person learning (until/unless the governor of CT closes schools).


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I had a really stressful week this week, so I needed the comfort of some familiar, much loved music. Perfect after the comfort food dinner we had: grilled cheese, gluten free onion rings, and tomato soup.
> I never thought when I became a teacher that I'd be working in a school during a pandemic with 5 cases reported within 200 feet of my classroom...3 of which were in my classroom. And yet we remain open and will continue with in person learning (until/unless the governor of CT closes schools).


That is so scary....

I had to spend much time in a doctors offices the last couple weeks and I am now a bit worried too.

Thank God come late January we will be able to start to combat this.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Osmo Vanska and the BBC Scottish S.O.
> 
> Nielsen-3rd and 4th Symphonies.


Listening again to the 3rd which is my own personal favourite from the cycle and this really is a very impressive performance, particularly with regard to the opening movement. Vanska brings about a sense of momentum and almost nervous energy without making it too quick and obscuring any detail.


----------



## Rogerx

David Soar (soloist), Pavol Breslik (soloist), Elsa Dreisig (soloist)
London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus
Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: The Firebird

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw

Release Date: 30th Apr 2007
Catalogue No: CD80039
Label: Telarc SACD


----------



## Bourdon

*Manuel de Falla*

El Corregidor Y la Molinera
7 Canciones populares Españolas

Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne
Juan Antonio Alvarez Parejo Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven's World - Clement: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mirijam Contzen (violin), WDR Sinfonieorchester

Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Joe B

1st spin - disc 2 of 10:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Vasks

*Panufnik - Tragic Overture (Horenstein/Unicorn-Kanchana)
Baird - Scenes for Cello, Harp & Orchestra (The Storcks/Koch)
Lutoslawski - Piano Concerto (Crossley/Sony)*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Joe B said:


> I had a really stressful week this week, so I needed the comfort of some familiar, much loved music. Perfect after the comfort food dinner we had: grilled cheese, gluten free onion rings, and tomato soup.
> I never thought when I became a teacher that I'd be working in a school during a pandemic with 5 cases reported within 200 feet of my classroom...3 of which were in my classroom. And yet we remain open and will continue with in person learning (until/unless the governor of CT closes schools).


As if teaching weren't challenging enough! Hope you're chilled. Heard there is a parent in NYC promoting her petition to keep schools open in NYC. Her brilliant logic is that if people can get pizzas, then her kids are entitled to an education. Even if it kills 'em, apparently.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> 1st spin - Disc 2 of 3 - Christophe Rousset leading Les Talens Lyriques with Veronique Gens (soprano):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Veronique Gens voice is wonderful (a given), but I'm really impressed with Les Talens Lyriques under the direction of Christophe Rousset. Their playing is great. And the recording location, Cathédrale Notre-Dame-du-Liban de Paris, is obviously loved by the engineers of Erato. I just learned they have recorded some 1,200 recordings there over the years.


I just ordered this one on Amazon ( NL) for a tenner)


----------



## eljr

Britten: Peter Grimes

Stuart Skelton (Grimes), Erin Wall (Ellen), Roderick Williams (Balstrode), Susan Bickley (Auntie), Catherine Wyn-Rogers (Mrs Sedley), Robert Murray (Bob Boles), James Gilchrist (Horace Adams), Marcus Farnsworth (Ned Keene)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Release Date: 4th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: CHSA5250(2)
Label: Chandos
Length: 2 hours 15 minutes
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
October 2020
Recording of the Month

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2020

SACD I


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I loaded the CD player with 5 old favorites, all of which I first owned on vinyl when I was a teenager in the 1980s; from the CBS Great Performances series (the ones that look like newspaper headlines).

1. *Bach*: _Piano Concerto #1_ (Leonard Bernstein/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Glenn Gould, piano); *Bach*: _Piano Concertos #4 & 5 _(Vladimir Golschmann/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Glenn Gould, piano) 
2. *Mozart*: _Piano Concertos #21 "Elvira Madigan" & 24 _(George Szell/Cleveland Symphony Orchestra w/Robert Casadesus, piano)
3. *Prokofiev*: _Piano Concertos #3 & 1_ (George Szell/Cleveland Symphony Orchestra w/Gary Graffman, piano); _Piano Sonata #3_ (Gary Graffman, piano)
4. *Rachmaninoff*: _Piano Concerto #2; Rhapsody on Theme by Paginini _(Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Gary Graffman, piano) 
5. *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Rudolf Serkin)

I built my early classical music collection as a teenager buying up tons of LPs from Columbia and RCA budget lines or reissues. It was the early 1980s and I worked a part time jobs so I could keep buying records even though sometimes it made me fall asleep while I was supposed to be paying attention in high school. The recordings were from about 1955-1975; but there were all of good sound technology and performed by legendary performers.

The above program features a bunch of the great pianists who were all part of the Columbia records bullpen and there's enough mixing and matching pianists and conductors that you could easily play a "less then six degrees" game that connects everyone to everyone else and even cross over to the RCA, EMI, Decca, and DG superstars via those who were contracted with different record companies at different times.

So here we have a selection of the so-called "warhorse" piano concertos, starting with Bach's _Piano Concerto #1_, and a supernova of musical geniuses as Glenn Gould and Leonard Bernstein project pure energy and enthusiasm. We continue with Bach's Piano _Concertos #4 & 5_ where Gould switches out Bernstein for Vladimir Golschmann, and far be it for me to criticize Bach, but these shorter concertos begin to sound a bit robotic and formulaic after a while, so that everything makes musical sense but doesn't sound that inspired (I think one of them might have been one of a Vivaldi's violin concertos transcribed by Bach for keyboard).

Next up, Robert Casadesus and George Szell bring forth some beautiful Mozart and Szell's well-measured approach brings forth all of Mozart's seamless beauty in a no-frills, straight forward manner that allows us to enjoy Mozart without distraction (Szell was also a gourmet chef, so he always knew how to add just the right amount of seasoning). We continue with Szell, as he switches out Casadesus for Gary Graffman and some wonderful piano works by Prokofiev, and while the _3rd_ is great and justly the more popular one; the _1st_ is also very entertaining as very smart-aleck student work where you can just hear a young and rebellious Prokofiev rejecting and practically mocking the musical traditions of Chopin, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, and his teachers Rimsky-Korsakov and Glazounov.

Graffman then trades out Szell for Bernstein, with two exuberant Rachmaninoff recordings, and Graffman and Bernstein bring us a very "American" serving of Rachmaninoff, not brooding with sad, Russian, soul, but very exiting and sparkling.

We then go full circle back to Bernstein as he joins forces with the outstanding Rudolf Serkin who I always saw as part of a Golden-Era piano triumvirate that also included Vladimir Horowitz. Horowitz was the Romantic one, full of sentiment and dazzling technique. Gould was always interesting and creative in an outside-the-box genius way, going off and doing his own thing (sometimes even playing what _he_ wants to play instead of what the composer actually wrote). But then there was Serkin, who was just SOLID, like a rock, always dependable, straight-forward, and well-measured. When I hear Horowitz I hear Horowitz, and when I hear Gould I hear Gould; but when I hear Serkin I hear Schubert, Beethoven, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, or whatever composer he is playing at the time.

Serkin and Bernstein bring us a bright, crisp, rendition of Beethoven's _Emperor Concerto_; always my favorite of Beethoven's five piano concertos, and while the _1st_, _3rd_ and _4th_ are probably better concertos in the structural sense; the _5th _is the most fun and over-the-top, as the subtitle suggests._Emperor_ does have it's critics, though. When I used to play it over and over again in my room as a teenager, my mother once said there's a "tick-tick-tick-tick" passage in the first movement that sounds like a very loud clock that would get her nerves.


----------



## Bourdon

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> As if teaching weren't challenging enough! Hope you're chilled. Heard there is a parent in NYC promoting her petition to keep schools open in NYC. Her brilliant logic is that if people can get pizzas, then her kids are entitled to an education. Even if it kills 'em, apparently.


This quote seems very appropriate-Einstein: Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145867


*Édouard Lalo*

Cello Concerto in D minor
Symphony in G minor
Namouna, music from the ballet

Torleif Thedéen, cello
Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra
Kees Bakels, conductor

2006


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> I had a really stressful week this week, so I needed the comfort of some familiar, much loved music. Perfect after the comfort food dinner we had: grilled cheese, gluten free onion rings, and tomato soup.
> I never thought when I became a teacher that I'd be working in a school during a pandemic with 5 cases reported within 200 feet of my classroom...3 of which were in my classroom. And yet we remain open and will continue with in person learning (until/unless the governor of CT closes schools).


In Berlin we hadn't such issues... Schools are open, no exceptions. In other German States schools are closed or partially opened (lessons in person + home office teaching) The conservatories are closed. Other educational institutes also. A lost year for the students. (many teachers refuse to be in the class. Other are infected) Pandemonium, my dearest. Take care!



eljr said:


> That is so scary....
> 
> I had to spend much time in a doctors offices the last couple weeks and I am now a bit worried too.
> 
> Thank God come late January we will be able *to start to combat* this.


Let us hope that this thing will be ok, otherwise I smell gigantic problems. Many more will die and big economies will collapse. May the good God help us all. I wish you health, my dearest.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Continuing the second book...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Yesterday, while rummaging about, I bumped into a vein of Liszt and suddenly remembered an observation of Roger Sessions', from the '40s, that Liszt's reputation was being eclipsed (Verdi and Berlioz's were resurgent, per that worthy). It set me to ruminating over Liszt's current status, which I suspect has declined still further. I don't hear much of him on the radio, he's a rare attendee at concerts, and it _seems_ as if I don't see a great deal of him on this thread in TC. If this is true (I certainly stand to be corrected) he presents a fascinating case of a composer whose rep is in decline, all the more interesting because by any measure he has the 'right stuff': a following in his lifetime of Beatlemaniacal proportions; innovative, trail-blazing contributions; a monster productivity, compelling biography, etc... Anyway, thought I'd ponder this state of affairs while lisztening to:


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: The Final Concert

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92/ Britten: Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes, Op. 33a

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1990-08-19
Recording Venue: Tanglewood Music Center, Lenox


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*ASMF 60th Anniversary Box

Disc 6*










*Francesco Geminiani*

6 Concerti Grossi, Op. 7

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Iona Brown, director


----------



## Coach G

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Yesterday, while rummaging about, I bumped into a vein of Liszt and suddenly remembered an observation of Roger Sessions', from the '40s, that Liszt's reputation was being eclipsed (Verdi and Berlioz's were resurgent, per that worthy). It set me to ruminating over Liszt's current status, which I suspect has declined still further. I don't hear much of him on the radio, he's a rare attendee at concerts, and it _seems_ as if I don't see a great deal of him on this thread in TC. If this is true (I certainly stand to be corrected) he presents a fascinating case of a composer whose rep is in decline, all the more interesting because by any measure he has the 'right stuff': a following in his lifetime of Beatlemaniacal proportions; innovative, trail-blazing contributions; a monster productivity, compelling biography, etc... Anyway, thought I'd ponder this state of affairs while lisztening to:
> 
> View attachment 145869


One of my very first classical music purchases was the Liszt _Hungarian Rhapsodies # 1 & 2_ coupled with Enesco's _Romanian Rhapsodies # 1 & 2_, another CBS budget reissue LP by Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra. I was about 14 and bought for the _Hungarian Rhapsody #2_ because I knew it from cartoons (Bugs Bunny, Tom & Jerry). Now I've come to like the _Hungarian Rhapsody #1_ much more; and actually like the Enesco _Romanian Rhapsody #1_, best of all, as I think it's about the funnest piece of music by anyone. For years, I didn't go much further with Liszt and I came to see him mildly entertaining Romantic composer, and not very earth-shaking compared to Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, Wagner, Stravinsky, etc.

Recently I chanced to spin a CD that I also purchased on LP years and years ago of Seiji Ozawa and the BSO in China, where they play Liszt's _Piano Concerto #1_ with a Chinese pianist who's name escapes my memory right now. I listened to that piece a few times before and always thought of it as your garden variety high Romantic fare, as I said, mildly entertaining, but not memorable; but this time I liked it more than I thought I would. It's my experience after 35+ years of listening to classical music that if a composer some time, live with the music for a while, and get to know the musical vision, eventually you begin to see the beauty in it; and that's a wonderful thing when it happens.


----------



## Malx

*Saint-Saens, La Nuit & Le Rouet d'Omphale* - Nathalie Dessay, Orchestre National d'lei de France, Jacques Mercier. Boston SO*, Charles Munch*.*
In another dusty corner of the collection lies this 4 disc set with an assortment of pieces by various French composers. Suitably dusted down I selected, what for me, are a couple of little known Saint Saens works.


----------



## Guest002

The Nielsen Wind Quintet, performed by the Galliard Ensemble. I also like the Ligeti Six Bagatelles that's on this disk, so I'll probably listen to them next, too.


----------



## eljr

Klengel, Schumann: Romantic Cello Concertos

Raphaela Gromes (cello), Julian Riem (piano), Raphaela Gromes & Julian Riem

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Nicholas Carter

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 19075868462
Label: Sony
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## SearsPoncho

Tchaikovsky - Souvenirs de Florence - Entremont/Vienna Chamber Orchestra


Mozart - Serenade for Winds K.388 - P.Jarvi/Scottish National Orchestra Wind Ensemble


----------



## Malx

*Delius, Piano Concerto + Finzi, Eclogue for Piano & String Orchestra - Piers Lane (piano), RLPO, Vernon Handley.*
Two serene pieces for a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Jacck

*Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No.2 In G Minor, Op.63*
André Previn, LSO


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Coach G said:


> One of my very first classical music purchases was the Liszt _Hungarian Rhapsodies # 1 & 2_ coupled with Enesco's _Romanian Rhapsodies # 1 & 2_, another CBS budget reissue LP by Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra. I was about 14 and bought for the _Hungarian Rhapsody #2_ because I knew it from cartoons (Bugs Bunny, Tom & Jerry). Now I've come to like the _Hungarian Rhapsody #1_ much more; and actually like the Enesco _Romanian Rhapsody #1_, best of all, as I think it's about the funnest piece of music by anyone. For years, I didn't go much further with Liszt and I came to see him mildly entertaining Romantic composer, and not very earth-shaking compared to Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, Wagner, Stravinsky, etc.
> 
> Recently I chanced to spin a CD that I also purchased on LP years and years ago of Seiji Ozawa and the BSO in China, where they play Liszt's _Piano Concerto #1_ with a Chinese pianist who's name escapes my memory right now. I listened to that piece a few times before and always thought of it as your garden variety high Romantic fare, as I said, mildly entertaining, but not memorable; but this time I liked it more than I thought I would. It's my experience after 35+ years of listening to classical music that if a composer some time, live with the music for a while, and get to know the musical vision, eventually you begin to see the beauty in it; and that's a wonderful thing when it happens.


Thanks, Coach, I enjoyed your personal story - Liszt's was the first composer biography I ever read (found it in a supermarket  years ago!). You may have put your finger on the reason for Liszt's fall from popular grace: his romanticism may have worn thin and the cartoon applications hinder more than help. And yet, there's more to him than that; for example, his _Nuages Gris_ which presages Debussy both in ends and means.


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Sonata for Flute and Piano


----------



## ELbowe

*Just came in the post……
Theodore Kuchar: Dvorák, Shostakovich, Smetana, Nielsen etc.,
Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra & National Symphony Orchestra of the Ukraine
Brilliant CD 13 CDs 2019*


----------



## Itullian

Love this set


----------



## Guest002

Some quite astringent works on this disk of Ligeti chamber works played by the Arditti String Quartet members. I like the Ballad and Dances for Two Violins and the Hommage à Hilding Rosenberg particularly, but everything is of interest here.


----------



## Skakner

*Mahler - Symphony 3*

It maybe seems strange to some but this was a workout listening.
Unlike (I suppose) most people, I don't need the horrible gym music to accompany my workouts.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest002

Vasily Kallinnikov's (1866-1901) Symphony No. 1 performed by Neeme Järvi and the Scottish National Orchestra. Lovely stuff here: the secnod movement is particularly tender, but the third is great fun, too.


----------



## Eramire156

*Wagner highlights on the turntable...*

First stop Dresden









*Max Lorenz
Elisabeth Rethberg
Fritz Soot
Ivar Andresen
Elisabeth Höngen
Nanny Larsen-Todsen etc.*

a quick stop in Vienna









*Hans Hermann Nissen 
Karl Hammes
Josef von Manowarda
Lotte Lehmann 
Lauritz Melchior
Emil Schipper
Maria Olczewska*


----------



## senza sordino

Postimage is not working this morning, and I'm already late in posting this. Finished listening to this yesterday, but I didn't post last night. And then I had to figure out how to use imgur to post images. I hope I get it right, I'm not a technology wizard, I manage but I am not competent at all.

Berlioz Symphonie Fantasique. One of my first CD purchases about 30 years ago. 









Bizet L'Arlesienne Suites 1 and 2, Carmen Suites 1 and 2, Ouverture, Scenes bohemiennes, Symphony in C, Patrie. Two disks, I find Carmen a bit boring and over wrought, perhaps tedious but the rest is a great listen. 









Rousel, Debussy, and Faure Piano Trios. One of my favorite CDs.









Ravel Sheherazade, Debussy Nocturnes, Boulanger Faust and Helene









Ravel Piano Concerto in G, Valse nobles et sentimentales, Concerto for the Left Hand. Terrific stuff.









I'm in the middle of a month-long French music binge.


----------



## Dimace

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Yesterday, while rummaging about, I bumped into a vein of Liszt and suddenly remembered an observation of Roger Sessions', from the '40s, that Liszt's reputation was being eclipsed (Verdi and Berlioz's were resurgent, per that worthy). It set me to ruminating over Liszt's current status, which I suspect has declined still further. I don't hear much of him on the radio, he's a rare attendee at concerts, and it _seems_ as if* I don't see a great deal of him on this thread in TC.* If this is true (I certainly stand to be corrected) he presents a fascinating case of a composer whose rep is in decline, all the more interesting because by any measure he has the 'right stuff': a following in his lifetime of Beatlemaniacal proportions; innovative, trail-blazing contributions; a monster productivity, compelling biography, etc... Anyway, thought I'd ponder this state of affairs while lisztening to:
> 
> View attachment 145869


What a polite way for someone to say that he doesn't read my posts! :lol::lol:

OK... My Master hasn't the fame and the number of followers have one Beethoven, Bach or Mozart. The beautiful disk set you are presenting to us explains the reason: Jorge Bolet! We can put together a bunch of guys and a B class conductor to play some Beethoven symphonies. But we need a Jorge, a Kristian, a Daniel etc. to have Liszt, who has composed almost only piano music. We can see (an example is this) what happens with the recordings of A Faust Symphony. We have many the last 25 years! (and some of them good) But how many good Annees do we have the last 25 years? How many good Harmonies? Liszt wants pianists like Jorge and Lazar to come again under the light. He demands a new Dino Ciani and Aldo Ciccolini. And is begging Kristian to play again his works. The fellow pianists like the XXXX & YYYY, who make the last years Liszt's music suffer (the same happens with Schumann's music) they must re-think what they are doing... They aren't better pianists than Liszt and they aren't better composers to bring to Master's music so many unwanted liberties and personal elements, making his music a pianistic circus. Mark Viner (from the new generation) and the Pr. L. Howard keep Liszt tradition alive (and of course my beloved Endre) but we need much MORE great interpreters and scholars of his music.

(Arthur made something very important: Master classes for Chopin. This way a pianist generation gained respect for the Polish. Jorge, made the same for Rachmaninov and forgot the Master... And Daniel is doing these for Beethoven...)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Skakner

Itullian said:


>


One of my favorites! Maybe not recommended as first choice (with Gould, Perahia, Schiff around) but it is an excellent alternative. Virtuosic and lively playing. Nice sound too.


----------



## Sonata

Carl Nielsen : Flute Concerto
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5, Concerto for two pianos and orchestra

Too tired to look up which recordings, sorry


----------



## eljr

A History of Music - Century (volume) 5 - La Naissance de la Polyphonie (The Birth of Polyphony)


----------



## eljr

Nicholas Gombert: Masses

Beauty Farm

Release Date: 4th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: FB2005329
Label: Fra Bernardo

listening to the pre-release single on Spotify


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the Helsinki P.O.

Sibelius 5th and 6th Symphonies.


----------



## eljr

Charpentier: Messe à quatre choeurs & Carnets de voyage d'Italie

Sebastien Dauce, Ensemble Correspondances

Release Date: 30th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: HMM902640
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part three for tonight, concluding tomorrow morning as it's getting late. This group of works fall into the period prior to Delius being gradually incapacitated by illness.

_North Country Sketches_ for orchestra (1913-14):
_Dance Rhapsody no.2_ for orchestra, ed. Thomas Beecham (1916):










Violin Concerto (1916):










Cello Sonata (1916):
String Quartet (1916):










_Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Frederick Delius/Heinrich Simon] (1914-16):
_A Song Before Sunrise_ for small orchestra (1918):










Concerto for violin, cello and orchestra (1915):
Cello Concerto (1921):


----------



## Bkeske

Supraphon Repress, 1988 (1981). Czech pressing


----------



## Bkeske

Supraphon 1980 Czech pressing


----------



## Chilham

Handel: 12 Concerti Grossi Op. 6

Martin Gester

Arte Dei Suonatori


----------



## Bourdon

senza sordino said:


> Postimage is not working this morning, and I'm already late in posting this. Finished listening to this yesterday, but I didn't post last night. And then I had to figure out how to use imgur to post images. I hope I get it right, I'm not a technology wizard, I manage but I am not competent at all.
> 
> Berlioz Symphonie Fantasique. One of my first CD purchases about 30 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bizet L'Arlesienne Suites 1 and 2, Carmen Suites 1 and 2, Ouverture, Scenes bohemiennes, Symphony in C, Patrie. Two disks, I find Carmen a bit boring and over wrought, perhaps tedious but the rest is a great listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rousel, Debussy, and Faure Piano Trios. One of my favorite CDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravel Sheherazade, Debussy Nocturnes, Boulanger Faust and Helene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the middle of a month-long French music binge.


Same probleme here


----------



## Bkeske

Vol. 2 Hyperion 1986 UK pressing


----------



## ELbowe

senza sordino said:


> Postimage is not working this morning, and I'm already late in posting this. Finished listening to this yesterday, but I didn't post last night. And then I had to figure out how to use imgur to post images. I hope I get it right, I'm not a technology wizard, I manage but I am not competent at all.
> 
> Berlioz Symphonie Fantasique. One of my first CD purchases about 30 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bizet L'Arlesienne Suites 1 and 2, Carmen Suites 1 and 2, Ouverture, Scenes bohemiennes, Symphony in C, Patrie. Two disks, I find Carmen a bit boring and over wrought, perhaps tedious but the rest is a great listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rousel, Debussy, and Faure Piano Trios. One of my favorite CDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravel Sheherazade, Debussy Nocturnes, Boulanger Faust and Helene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravel Piano Concerto in G, Valse nobles et sentimentales, Concerto for the Left Hand. Terrific stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the middle of a month-long French music binge.


That BBC Music Magazine CD looks very tasty! I have had a love/hate relationship with my subscription to BBC Music Magazine. I started in mid-1990s and like a kid waiting for the weekly "Beeno" and "Dandy" I watched for the monthly arrival in the post. The CDs were always a surprise and I have them still. The magazine is first class and so very informative. About early 2001 things started to go off course and I would not receive for months on end and sometimes 2/3 came at same time. I recognize I live in a remote area but the consistency was all over the map. I stopped subscribing due to funds being short and then subscribed again only to have same pattern repeated. 
Long story short I have just again subscribed and it has been 2 1/2 months and no sign of a magazine....phew!!!!


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn CCs on...

Haydn - Cello Concertos / Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht - Alisa Weilerstein, Trondheim Soloists


----------



## 13hm13

Rawsthorne*, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones ‎- Symphonies Nos. 1-3


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Dimace said:


> What a polite way for someone to say that he doesn't read my posts! :lol::lol:
> 
> OK... My Master hasn't the fame and the number of followers have one Beethoven, Bach or Mozart. The beautiful disk set you are presenting to us explains the reason: Jorge Bolet! We can put together a bunch of guys and a B class conductor to play some Beethoven symphonies. But we need a Jorge, a Kristian, a Daniel etc. to have Liszt, who has composed almost only piano music. We can see (an example is this) what happens with the recordings of A Faust Symphony. We have many the last 25 years! (and some of them good) But how many good Annees do we have the last 25 years? How many good Harmonies? Liszt wants pianists like Jorge and Lazar to come again under the light. He demands a new Dino Ciani and Aldo Ciccolini. And is begging Kristian to play again his works. The fellow pianists like the XXXX & YYYY, who make the last years Liszt's music suffer (the same happens with Schumann's music) they must re-think what they are doing... They aren't better pianists than Liszt and they aren't better composers to bring to Master's music so many unwanted liberties and personal elements, making his music a pianistic circus. Mark Viner (from the new generation) and the Pr. L. Howard keep Liszt tradition alive (and of course my beloved Endre) but we need much MORE great interpreters and scholars of his music.
> 
> (Arthur made something very important: Master classes for Chopin. This way a pianist generation gained respect for the Polish. Jorge, made the same for Rachmaninov and forgot the Master... And Daniel is doing these for Beethoven...)


Sorry indeed friend Dimace to have somehow missed your comments about Liszt, though I'm happy he's found an advocate in you. You're right about him being a quintessentially pianistic composer; I knew that of course, but how much so wasn't fully apparent to me until I looked at _New Grove_ this aft which lavishes 96 pages liszting his works - 41 pages of those are for solo piano (or multiple performers on keyboard). IMO, he has not lacked in talented exponents among pianists, given the likes of Cziffra, Bolet, Arrau and Berman, Freire in the _Harmonies du Soir_, Zimerman in the _PCs_. And there seem to have been in recent years a long parade of _Années de pèlerinage_, so much so my credit card cannot hope to keep up. Anyway, I wish I could believe in some keyboard savior for him. He's more than worthy and I hope that happens, but I'm afraid _New Grove_ has it right when they say that "Liszt's fate has always been inseparable from that of the Romantic era in general. During the first half of the 20th century, much of the Romantic repertory fell into deliquescence," (that's a word I want you to re-use in a post this week!) "and Liszt's rep. suffered more than most. Even during his final years, the pendulum of history started swinging away from him and once the leaner textures of Stravinsky, Schoenberg, and Bartók (who nonetheless admired Liszt) took over, much of his music seemed flamboyant and excessive by comparison..." But pendulums have a habit of swinging back again...so who knows?


----------



## senza sordino

ELbowe said:


> That BBC Music Magazine CD looks very tasty! I have had a love/hate relationship with my subscription to BBC Music Magazine. I started in mid-1990s and like a kid waiting for the weekly "Beeno" and "Dandy" I watched for the monthly arrival in the post. The CDs were always a surprise and I have them still. The magazine is first class and so very informative. About early 2001 things started to go off course and I would not receive for months on end and sometimes 2/3 came at same time. I recognize I live in a remote area but the consistency was all over the map. I stopped subscribing due to funds being short and then subscribed again only to have same pattern repeated.
> Long story short I have just again subscribed and it has been 2 1/2 months and no sign of a magazine....phew!!!!


I only occasionally buy a BBC Music Magazine. I get them from my local bookshop, Chapters Indigo. I've been buying them for years also. My mother used to have a subscription. She had dozens of CDs from BBC. They are usually good. I buy the magazine when I'm also interested in the CD.


----------



## senza sordino

Today's listening, more French music and still trying to figure out imgur

Franck Violin Sonata, Piece heroique in Bm, Choral no 2, Panis angelicus,Variations symphoniques, Les Eolides, Prelude Choral and Fugue, Cantabile in B, Symphony in Dm. Last year I learned to play the Violin Sonata with a teacher, my neighbour's a professional. Many years ago in our amateur orchestra, we performed the Symphony. 









Saint Saens Piano Trios 1 and 2, Terrific music









Saint Saens Piano Concerti 2 and 4, Cello Concerto no 1, Introduction and Rondo capriccioso for violin and orchestra









Saint Saens Violin Concerto no 3, Wieniawski Violin Concerto no 2. 









Saint Saens Symphony no 3, and Carnival of the Animals. Very enjoyable. Many years ago we got to perform both of these pieces with our local amateur orchestra, the Symphony we performed in a church with an organ.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; String Quartets • Op. 59 No. 3 "Razumovsky" • Op. 74 "Harp" • Great Fugue In B Flat Major
Budapest String Quartet
Sony Classical ‎- SBK 47665, CD, Compilation, Remastered, Europe, 1991.


----------



## Joe B

CD 2 of 2 - Erich Kunzel leading the Cincinnati Pops Orchestra in music by George Gershwin:


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Ein Heldenleben_, Op. 40
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Stunning! Just superb on every level.


----------



## Bkeske

London Treasury Series. Reissue 1979.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach - Cello Suite No. 5 in C minor BWV 1011 - Suzuki* | Netherlands Bach Society


----------



## Bkeske

London Treasury Series. 1976


----------



## Joe B

Richard Nance leading the Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in choral works by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## Lisztian

Suite No. 6: my favourite of the 6







'

Scherzo


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I got a bunch of new music and spent much of last night and today listening. Too many for pictures but:
Claudio Abbado/CSO box: Mahler 1, Mendelssohn VC- (Mintz)
Bernstein/VPO box : Haydn symphonies #88 & 92, Shostakovich symphony #6
Boulez/Cleveland box: Mahler 4, Debussy Images, Nocturnes, La Mer
Mutter/Karajan: Brahms VC and Double Concerto, Mendelssohn VC
Jarvi/RSNO box: Prokofiev symphonies 1, 2 & 4
Shostakovich symphony #8 Petrenko


----------



## Bkeske

Supraphon 1985. This is excellent


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn : piano trios

disk 4

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Ulfilas

The second of Leontyne Price's two recordings of the role, and the one she preferred.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concertos

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Gothos

Sadly,I'm old enough to remember when people wore shirts like that...


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade in B flat, K.361 'Gran Partita' & Serenade, K.375

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Comity

Maurice Andre/Marie-Claire Alain - Trompette et Orgue on Erato (Albinoni, Handel, Corelli, JC Bach, and Martini).


I have a question related to it. Was Andre a giant? Or did he play a tiny trumpet? The photo in the liner notes is hilarious.


----------



## Gothos

Symphony No.4


----------



## Rogerx

Home- Kian Soltani (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73: No. 2. Lebhaft, leicht
Schumann: Myrthen, Op. 25
Soltani: Persian Fire Dance
Vali: Persian Folk Songs


----------



## vincula

Joe B said:


> I had a really stressful week this week, so I needed the comfort of some familiar, much loved music. Perfect after the comfort food dinner we had: grilled cheese, gluten free onion rings, and tomato soup.
> I never thought when I became a teacher that I'd be working in a school during a pandemic with 5 cases reported within 200 feet of my classroom...3 of which were in my classroom. And yet we remain open and will continue with in person learning (until/unless the governor of CT closes schools).


My day-to-day life as well, mate, so I understand you quite well.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20

Hagen Quartett

String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major


----------



## vincula

Gothos said:


> View attachment 145898
> 
> 
> Sadly,I'm old enough to remember when people wore shirts like that...


You should consider yourself lucky then.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Jacck

*Anton Reicha - Requiem*









a really good requiem


----------



## Gothos

vincula said:


> You should consider yourself lucky then.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I do,very much so,the picture brought back memories of my high school days.Hence the comment.
Regards,
Gothos


----------



## Taplow

A little Debussy and Ravel (Devel? Revussy?) for Sunday morning …

*String Quartets*
Emerson String Quartet
DG: 427 320-2


----------



## Guest002

Mieczysław Karłowicz is hard to type and even harder to find in Groves (rating only half a page at the back of volume 9 ) He is described as Polish, and did indeed end up choosing to living in Warsaw, so that seems reasonable -except that his birthplace is in what we'd now call Belarus. You don't get many Belarussian composers to the pound!

Nor do you find many composers who died in an avalanche on a skiing holiday in the Tatra mountains, aged only 32.

Anyway, his Symhony Op. 7 is variously translated as 'rebirth' or 'renaissance'. Performed here by Jerzy Salwarowski and the Warsaw Philharmonic. Rather fine, all things considered...


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Kazuki Yamada


----------



## Malx

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 4 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Constantin Silvestri.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part four of four dotted throughout today.

_A Late Lark_ for solo voice and orchestra [Text: William Earnest Henley] (1925):
_A Song of Summer_ - tone poem for orchestra (1929-30):
_Irmelin_ - prelude for orchestra, based on music from the opera of the same name (orig. 1890-92 - arr. 1931):










Violin Sonata no.2 (1923):
Violin Sonata no.3 (1930):










_Songs of Farewell_ - cycle of five songs for double mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Walt Whitman] (1930):










_Two Songs to be Sung of a Summer Night on the Water_ for unaccompanied wordless mixed choir - arr. as _Two Aquarelles_ for string orchestra by Eric Fenby (orig. 1917 - arr. 1932):










_Idyll: Once I passed through a populous city_ for soprano, baritone and orchestra - music derived from the 1902 opera _Margot la Rouge_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1930-32):


----------



## Jacck

SanAntone said:


> *Bach - Cello Suite No. 5 in C minor BWV 1011 - Suzuki* | Netherlands Bach Society


that is a pretty fascinating interpretation of this masterpiece. Quite different from the Casals and Fournier that I am used to, but I like it


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben,

Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker
Horst Stein
Recorded: 1985-09-01
Recording Venue: Bamberg, Kulturraum


----------



## eljr

Jean-Philippe Rameau, La Petite Bande, Sigiswald Kuijken ‎- Zoroastre
Label:
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi ‎- 1C 157 1999813

Country:
Germany
Released:
1983
Genre:
Classical
Style:
Baroque

CD I


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Amici e Rivali

Michael Spyres (tenor), Lawrence Brownlee (tenor), I Virtuosi Italiani, Corrado Rovaris


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Violin Concertos 1-2 & 3

Thomas Zehetmair & Ruth Kilius


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Inspired by a discussion about _program music_ (Liszt invented the term) in another thread, I'm taking a brief break from his piano music for a sampling of one of his symphonic poems, _Tasso_, a work he describes quite specifically in a preface:

"Tasso loved and suffered at Ferrara, he was avenged at Rome, and even today lives in the popular songs of Venice. These three moments are inseparable from his immortal fame. To reproduce them in music, we first conjured up the great shade as he wanders through the lagoons of Venice even today; then his countenance appeared to us, lofty and melancholy, as he gazes at the festivities at Ferrara, where he created his masterworks ; and finally we followed him to Rome, the Eternal City, which crowned him with fame and thus pays him tribute both as martyr and as poet."


----------



## sbmonty

Martinů: String Quartet No. 1, H. 117 
Panocha Quartet


----------



## flamencosketches

*Béla Bartók*: String Quartet No.2 in A minor, op.17. Emerson String Quartet

Brilliant recording of this possibly neglected work.


----------



## atsizat

What a depressing piece, isn't it? Listening to it is killing me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Pastoral Symphony*

Andre Previn has been popping up around here this weekend, so I'm joining in.


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Suite & Piano Quintet

Spectrum Concerts Berlin


----------



## SearsPoncho

Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe, Suite #2 - Dutoit/Montreal Symphony Orch.

Bach - Partita #2 - Martha Argerich (piano)

Villa-Lobos - Guitar Concerto - John Williams (gtr)/Barenboim/ECO
Underrated. The 2nd best guitar concerto.


----------



## Dimace

This one is a new release from DG (2019 3xLP)with *Beethoven's Works for Cello and Piano.(complete)* What I could say here is that the production is of the highest standards: 180 gr LPS. luxurious cover and inlays, booklet, music scores etc. The sound also is beyond every expectation, for me, better than of many CDs. *Pierre and Friedrich *don't need any introductions from me. They are playing superbly together and the outcome is a joy for the ears. This is a collectors item, which in the future with every certainty will be a rarity. If you find one in good condition, buy it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich Piano Concerto No. 2 in FM. M Shostakovich, I Musici de Montreal. D Shostakovich (Piano)

Such a fun piece which DSCH had in mind from the beginning for youth orchestras. First performed in 1957 by his then 19 year old son Maxim still a student at the Moscow Conservatory. I have several versions of this including one played by the master himself which I also have a great affinity. But this one that connects the master with his son and his grandson by far is my favorite.

When I first heard it many many years ago I thought there are so many melodies at different tempos that seemed so familiar. I learned later these weren’t variations on past themes. They were instead collections of notes that approached the universal from the first playing... and it is brilliant in the Andante lets the orchestra begin in the Cm and he draws them into CM. He eventually recalls the key that started it all


----------



## Vasks

*Mayr - Overture to "Un pazzo ne fa cento" (Renzetti/Warner)
Schubert - Polonaise for Violin & Orchestra, D.580 (Zuckerman/Philips)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #3 (O'Conor/Telarc)
R. Schumann - Cello Concerto (Ma/Sony)*


----------



## ELbowe

sbmonty said:


> Martinů: String Quartet No. 1, H. 117
> Panocha Quartet


*I have this on my "possible" list....would like to hear your opinion! *


----------



## eljr

John Rutter: Requiem

Nicolas Rimmer (organ), Elin Manahan Thomas (soprano)

Choir of Clare College Cambridge, City of London Sinfonia, Timothy Brown

Release Date: 1st Apr 2003
Catalogue No: 8557130
Label: Naxos
Length: 68 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2003
Editor's Choice
Rosette
Penguin Guide
Rosette


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 145907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rossini: Amici e Rivali
> 
> Michael Spyres (tenor), Lawrence Brownlee (tenor), I Virtuosi Italiani, Corrado Rovaris


Classical Recording of the Week.....:tiphat:


----------



## Skakner

*Vaughan Williams - Piano Concerto*


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Classical Recording of the Week.....:tiphat:


It's a gem, the two guys having fin, you can hear it.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak - Harris
Symphony No. 9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" • Symphony No. 3

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Berkeley*

String Quartets 1-3


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable...*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no.9 in D minor, op.125

















Joan Sutherland 
Norma Proctor
Anton Dermota
Arnold van Mill*

*Ernest Ansermet
L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande*

London CS 6143


----------



## eljr

Star of Heaven

The Eton Choirbook Legacy

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: COR16166
Label: Coro
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## opus55

Grazyna Bacewicz: Violin Sonatas
Joanna Kurkowicz, violin; Gloria Chien, piano


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145919


Plainchant: Pange lingua
Anonymous chanson: L'homme armé

*Josquin des Prés*
Missa Pange lingua
Missa La sol fa re mi
Praeter rerum seriem
Ave Marie (4vv)
Missa L'homme armé Super voces musicales
Missa L'homme armé Sexti toni

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

1986 and 1989, compilation 2006


----------



## ELbowe

*LP Sunday...
Goldberg Variations for Two Guitars 
Olsen-Oldenburg Duo (Dennis Olsen, James Oldenburg)
Not on Label ‎- LP, Canada 1987 (?)

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3
Vienna Philharmonic, Karl Böhm, Maurizio Pollini 
Deutsche Grammophon, LP, Stereo UK 1978

Mahler Kindertotenlieder · 4 Rückert-Lieder
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Karl Böhm, Berliner Philharmoniker ‎
Deutsche Grammophon, LP, Stereo, Germany 1964*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Jacck

*Bortkiewicz - Symphony No.2*









very enjoyable symphony, like a mix of Rachmaninov and Tchaikovsky


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> *Bortkiewicz - Symphony No.2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very enjoyable symphony, like a mix of Rachmaninov and Tchaikovsky


*Serge is BIG composer!* I like everything he has composed. A real master of the good melody and classical harmony.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Hindemith: Pittsburgh Symphony, Tortelier BBC Philharmonic. For Saturday Symphony. Steely.










Brahms: 10 Intermezzi. Glenn Gould. Immersive and sympathetic performance.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 9. Abbado, Lucerne. Absolutely transcendent. One of the best ninths I've heard. Recommended.










Requiem: Tallis Scholars. This is a compilation album of requiems by Victoria, Lobo, Cardoso and other pieces. Gorgeous.










Korngold: Piano Trio Op. 1, String Sextet op. 10. Spectrum Berlin. The trio verges on salon schmaltz but I loved it. The sextet is a much more mature work and holds its own. Excellent playing and recommended.


----------



## agoukass

Hindemith: Theme and Variations "The Four Temperaments"*
Symphonic Metamorphoses after Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

Hans Otte*
Berlin Philharmonic / Paul Hindemith


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi in Venice
INTERPRETI VENEZIANI CHAMBER ORCHESTRA

Manufacturer : Chasing the Dragon
Original Release Date : 2019
Date First Available : February 2, 2019
Label : Chasing the Dragon
ASIN : B07NBPSG41
Number of discs : 1


----------



## Eramire156

*on the turntable, "A grand colossal sound symphony"*

Time for the stereo to get a workout...

*Aram Khachaturian
Symphony no.3
for full orchestra, organ and 15 trumpets









Leopold Stokowski 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Guest002

Another Karłowicz piece: this time, the Violin Concerto played by Bartłomiej Nizioł with the Szczecin Philharmonic conducted by Łukasz Borowicz. (Were they rationing vowels when inventing Polish, perchance?!)

Very attractive piece, though nothing particularly astonishing or striking about it, I think.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Piano Sonata No. 3*

Bruce Hungerford, piano and paleontology. (Yep, he loved dinosaur bones.)


----------



## pmsummer

ELEVEN
_15th - 17th century Ensemble Music Pushed Over the Edge... to Eleven_
*Rook Early Music Ensemble*
_
Rook Early Music_


----------



## eljr

GLASSMASTERS
Philip Glass

Manufacturer : Sony
Original Release Date : 1997
Date First Available : February 10, 2007
Label : Sony
ASIN : B0000029VX
Number of discs : 3

CD I


----------



## Rambler

*William Alwyn: Mirages; Divertimento & Naiades* Lyrita









The first disc from this pleasing 2 disc set


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bruckner - symphony nr. 6 - H v Karajan


----------



## eljr

Tavener - Ex Maria Virgine

A Christmas Sequence for Choir and Organ

James McVinnie (organ), Stefan Berkieta (baritone), Simon Thomas Jacobs (organ)

Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Timothy Brown

Release Date: 27th Oct 2008
Catalogue No: 8572168
Label: Naxos
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000pdt1
Natasha Loges joins Andrew McGregor to choose the must-have recording of Mendelssohn's last string quartet, plus new discs of Vivaldi, Telemann and some choice baroque discoveries.

9.30am
Building a Library 
Felix Mendelssohn's six completed string quartets form one of the most impressive and beautiful cycles ever written. The last of them, in F minor Op.80, is open to many different interpretations and Natasha Loges has been sifting through recordings in order to come up with an ultimate personal recommendation.

10.40am
Caroline Gill joins Andrew to review new releases of music by Vivaldi, Telemann and Bach, but also works by composers of the period who are now much less well-known, Antonio Vandini and Nicola Matteis.

11.20am
Record of the Week
Andrew's pick of the best new release this week.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier (1st spin):










Current (1st spin - CD 3 or 3):


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Paul Paray*: Messe du cinquième centenaire de la mort de Jeanne d'Arc. Paul Paray, Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Rackham Symphony Choir


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - 8th Symphony 
Konzerthausorchester Berlin - Mario Venzago


----------



## Rambler

*Malcom Arnold: Symphonies 7 & 8 plus Concertos* on Sony









Frome this 11 CD set we have: 
- Symphony No. 7
- Symphony No. 8
- Clarinet concerto No 2
- Horn Concerto No. 1
- Flute Concerto No. 2
- Concerto for Piano Duet and Strings

Much maligned by the musical establishment in my youth, Malcolm Arnold was a very prolific composer.

The two symphonies here are not amongst my favourite Arnold symphonies. The concertos are rather more to my liking, with plenty of the quirks that are a hallmark of his music, and to my ear make the music quintessentially British.


----------



## 13hm13

Stravinsky, Vienna Philharmonic, Christoph von Dohnányi ‎- The Firebird

Decca ‎- SXDL 7511


----------



## flamencosketches

*George Butterworth*: A Shropshire Lad, etc. William Boughton, English String Orchestra

I know some are not a fan of Boughton and his recordings for Nimbus, but to me, they represent some of the most convincing performances of this kind of "English idyllic" music out there.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145945


*Engelbert Humperdinck*

Hänsel und Gretel

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Jeffrey Tate

1990


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Tavener - Ex Maria Virgine
> 
> A Christmas Sequence for Choir and Organ
> 
> James McVinnie (organ), Stefan Berkieta (baritone), Simon Thomas Jacobs (organ)
> 
> Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Timothy Brown
> 
> Release Date: 27th Oct 2008
> Catalogue No: 8572168
> Label: Naxos
> Length: 63 minutes


I'll take your lead on this and give it a spin as well. And while I'm at it, I'll thank you again for giving me this disc when we met up 2 years ago.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Charles Ives*: Songs. Susan Graham, Pierre Laurent Aimard

Am I making headway with this music? Well, I don't hate all of these songs anymore, but there are some I still do not like. This is about as good a performance as I'd expect from anyone, though could it be that there is a bit more European avant-garde sensibility being injected into this music? I don't know, but I am at times reminded of the songs of Anton Webern, and I wonder whether this is something inherent in the music or if it's performance-related.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphonies No. 7 in A major, Op. 92 and No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

A couple of my favorites recordings ever of these two symphonies. Masterful!


----------



## Joe B

James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson Voices and the Sunrise Mass Orchestra in music by Ola Gjeilo:


----------



## Knorf

*Modest Mussorgsky*: _Pictures at an Exhibition_, orch. Ravel
Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

Outstanding!


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach - Mass in B minor BWV 232*
Van Veldhoven | Netherlands Bach Society






These Netherlands Bach Society performances are uniformly excellent.


----------



## 13hm13

Kabalevsky - Cello Conc. - Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## Guest

Spectacular playing and sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque 
disc 15


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rambler said:


> *Malcom Arnold: Symphonies 7 & 8 plus Concertos* on Sony
> 
> View attachment 145941
> 
> 
> Frome this 11 CD set we have:
> - Symphony No. 7
> - Symphony No. 8
> - Clarinet concerto No 2
> - Horn Concerto No. 1
> - Flute Concerto No. 2
> - Concerto for Piano Duet and Strings
> 
> Much maligned by the musical establishment in my youth, Malcolm Arnold was a very prolific composer.
> 
> The two symphonies here are not amongst my favourite Arnold symphonies. The concertos are rather more to my liking, with plenty of the quirks that are a hallmark of his music, and to my ear make the music quintessentially British.


The 7th is quite a disturbing and troubled work, and I've come to appreciate it better lately. It has very striking moments, including the "Celtic" dream-like passage.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*ASMF 60th Anniversary Box

Disc 7*










*Baroque Trumpet Concertos*

Featuring:

Telemann
Albinoni
Hertel
Fasch
Vivaldi
Albrechtsberger
Leopold Mozart
Hummel

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
John Wilbraham, trumpet
Neville Marriner, director


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart 'The Weber Sisters'

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)

Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon

Mozart: Adagio in F major, K410
Mozart: Alcandro, lo confesso - Non so d'onde viene, K294
Mozart: Dans un bois solitaire, K308
Mozart: Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen (from Die Zauberflöte)
Mozart: Die Zauberflote (The Magic Flute), K. 620, Act II: March of the Priests
Mozart: Les petits riens K299b - Overture
Mozart: Nehmt meinen Dank, ihr holden Gönner!, concert aria K383
Mozart: Popoli di Tessaglia! - Io non chiedo, eterni Dei, K316
Mozart: Schon lacht der holde Frühling, KV580
Mozart: Variations (12) on 'Ah, vous dirai-je, Maman' in C major, K265
Mozart: Vorrei spiegarvi, oh Dio! K418


----------



## Gothos

First time listening to this.


----------



## Rogerx

Art of the Mandolin-Avi Avital (mandolin)

Avi Avital (mandolin), Venice Baroque Orchestra (chamber orchestra), Alon Sariel (mandolin)
Recorded: 2019-12-05
Recording Venue: Stadttheater Fürth

Beethoven: Adagio for mandolin and fortepiano in E flat major, WoO 43b
Ben-Haim: Sonata a Tre for Mandolin, Guitar, Harpsichord
Bruce, D: Death Is a Friend of Ours
Henze, H: Carillon, Recitatif, Masque
Scarlatti, D: Violin Sonata in D minor, K89
Sollima: Prelude for Mandolin Solo
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Mandolins, Strings and Continuo in G, R.532


----------



## Marinera

Biber. Romanesca - Violin Sonatas. Andrew Manze, Nigel North, John Toll.
CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Horizons

Pierre Fouchenneret, Simon Zaoui, Raphaël Merlin and David Lefort

Fauré: Andante in B flat for Violin and Piano Op. 75
Fauré: Berceuse, Op. 16
Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109
Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117
Fauré: L'horizon chimérique, Op. 118
Fauré: Nocturne No. 11 in F sharp minor, Op. 104 No. 1
Fauré: Nocturne No. 12 in E minor, Op. 107
Fauré: Nocturne No. 13 in B minor, Op. 119
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
Fauré: Romance in A major for cello & piano, Op. 69
Fauré: Romance in B flat major for violin & piano, Op. 28
Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108


----------



## Skakner

*Beethoven - Symphony 7*

The day begins with Beethoven's 7th under great Celi's baton.
Grand and expansive approach, maybe doesn't fit everyone's taste but for those to try with open mind, is quite rewarding.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - early works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

_Kyrie_ in B-flat for unaccompanied mixed choir D45 (1813):
_Kyrie_ in D-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D49 (1813):










_Kyrie_ in D-minor for soprano, tenor, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D31 (1812):
_Kyrie_ in F for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D66 (1813):
_Salve Regina_ in B for tenor, orchestra and organ D106 (1814):
_Tantum ergo_ in C for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D739 (1814):
_Offertorium: Totus in corde_ in A-minor for soprano, clarinet and orchestra D136 (poss. 1815):
_Stabat Mater_ in G-minor for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D175 (1815):
_Offertorium: Tres sunt_] in A-minor for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D181 (1815):
_Graduale_ in C for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D184 (1815):
_Offertorium: Salve Regina_ in F for soprano, orchestra and organ D223 (1815):










Symphony no.1 in D D82 (1813):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat D125 (1814-15):










16 settings of J.W. von Goethe from 1815-17 for voice and piano:

_Rastlose Liebe_ [_Restless Love_] D138 (1815):
_Nähe des Geliebten_ [_Nearness of the Beloved_] D162 (1815):
_Meeres Stille_ [_Becalmed Sea_] D216 (1815):
_Wandrers Nachtlied I_ [_Wayfarer's Night Song I_] D224 (1815):
_Erster Verlust_ [_First Loss_] D226 (1815):
_Heidenröslein_ [_Little Wild Rose_] D257 (1815):
_Wonne der Wehmut_ [_Bliss in Sadness_] D260 (1815):
_Erlkönig_ [_Erl-King_] D328 (1815):
_Der König in Thule_ [_The King in Thule_] D367 (1816):
_Jägers Abendlied_ [_Huntsman's Evening Song_] D368 (poss. 1816):
_An Schwager Kronos_ [_To Coachman Chronos_] D369 (1816):
_Harfenspieler I-III_ [_The Harp Player I-III_] - three songs D478-480 (1816):
_Auf dem See_ [_On the Lake_] D543 (1817):
_Ganymed_ D544 (1817):


----------



## Marinera

Old Souls


----------



## Rogerx

Vincent d'Indy - Orchestral Works Volume 5

Louis Lortie (piano)

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Rumon Gamba

Fervaal, Op. 40
Fervaal, Op. 40: Prelude to Act 1
Médée, Op. 47
Saugefleurie, Op. 21
Symphonie sur un chant montagnard, Op. 25


----------



## Malx

Some background music whilst doing a couple of mundane chores.

*Vivaldi, Various Concertos - Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi.*
Disc two from:


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Liszt

David Fray (piano)
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
Liszt: Schwanengesang - Vierzehn Lieder Von Franz Schubert, S560
Liszt: Zwolf Lieder Von Fr. Schubert, S558
Schubert: Der Doppelgänger D957 No. 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## Guest002

Enjoying Antoni Wit and the Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra's performances of some of Karłowicz's symphonic poems (specifically _Lithuanian Rhapsody_ at the moment)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No38 & 39

Academy of st. Martin in the Fields Neville Marriner


----------



## SanAntone

* John Cage ‎- The Number Pieces I *









1. *Four[SUP]3[/SUP]* (1991) 30:36

for Merce Cunningham's dance Beach Birds

Ami Flammer, violin & rainsticks
Martine Joste, piano & rainsticks
Dominique Alchourroun, piano & rainsticks
Jean Michaut, rainsticks

2. *One[SUP]5[/SUP]* (1990) 19:31

Martine Joste, piano

3. *Two[SUP]6 [/SUP]*(1992) 19:47

Ami Flammer, violin
Martine Joste, piano



> *Two[SUP]6[/SUP]* was written for the musicians who recorded it here, Martine Joste and Ami Flammer. They premiered it in the presence of the composer at the International Music Weeks in Orléans, France in April 1992.
> 
> *Four[SUP]3[/SUP]* was written as the music for Merce Cunningham's Dance Beach Birds. Based on Satie's _Vexations_, its unique sound world consists of two pianos, one in the hall and one outside, and a violin playing held tones. All four musicians add to this exotic soundscape by playing rainsticks.
> 
> *One[SUP]5[/SUP]* for solo piano alternates between overlapping, evanescent sonorities and silence.


Nice. The Mode John Cage Series is a very good collection of his work.


----------



## eljr

December Celebration

New Carols by Seven American Composers

Lisa Delan (soprano) & Lester Lynch (baritone)

Musicians of the New Century Chamber Orchestra & Volti Chorus, Dawn Harms

Release Date: 18th Sep 2015
Catalogue No: PTC5186537
Label: Pentatone
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## jim prideaux

Russian music this morning.....

Glazunov 3rd Symphony and Strenka Razin-Yondani Butt and the LSO
4th and 5th Symphonies-Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture S.O.

Grechaninov-1st Symphony/Snowflakes/Missa Sancti Spiritus
Polyansky and the Russian State S.O./Symphonic Cappella

A time and a place for conservative and yet consoling music......


----------



## Rogerx

Allegri: Miserere et al

The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips


----------



## Judith

Well, ran a marathon today. (Not literally as I can't run) Listened to all three Beethoven Razumovsky Quartets because I hadn't any of them for a while and wanted to refresh. From Beethoven Quartet set by Endellion String Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 145974


*Leoš Janáček*

Sinfonietta
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen - Orchestral Suite

Wiener Philharmoniker
Charles Mackerras, conductor

1981 and 1986, compilation 2013


----------



## Lisztian

Schoenberg Variations for Orchestra Op. 31









Sposalizio S157a; Élégie pour piano seul S534i; Romance oubliée S527bis


----------



## Marinera

Italiane Baroque box, disk 4. Neapolitan cello concertos by Fiorenza, Porpora, Leo and Sabatino.

Chiara Banchini, Ensemble 415, Gaetano Nasillo









Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice


----------



## SearsPoncho

Janacek - String Quartet #1 ("Kreutzer") - Talich Quartet


Schubert - Piano Sonata D.958 - S.Richter (Live recording, 1958)


----------



## sbmonty

Mozart: Symphony No. 29 In A Major, K. 201
Sir Charles Mackerras; Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Sonatas for Piano and Violin

Lars Vogt (piano) & Christian Tetzlaff (violin)

Violin Sonata No. 27 in G major, K379
Violin Sonata No. 32 in B flat major, K454
Violin Sonata No. 35 in A major, K526


----------



## eljr

Biber: Baroque Splendor - Missa Salisburgensis

Recorded in Cardona (Catalunya) January 14-16, 2015 except for La Battalia à 10, recorded on February 11th, 2002

Hanna Bayodi-Hirt, Marianne Beate Kielland, Pascal Bertin, David Sagastume, Nicholas Mulroy, Lluis Vilamajó, Daniele Carnovich, Antonio Abete

La Capella Reial de Catalunya & Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 28th Aug 2015
Catalogue No: AVSA9912
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## Vasks

*Marschner - Overture to "Der Templer und die Judin" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Antar (Svetlanov/Helios)*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Concerto for Oboe ... I think this is one of the best Baroque works I know


----------



## Bourdon

*A Song for Francesca: Music in Italy*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mad Songs*


----------



## Malx

Whilst this disc is more suited to Easter than this time of the year it is always one that I don't regret playing. The music is melancholic and wistful but is beautifully realised by all those concerned an excellent CD.

Canta la Maddalena - Maria Cristina Kiehr (soprano), Concerto Soave, Jean-Marc Aymes.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Whilst this disc is more suited to Easter than this time of the year it is always one that I don't regret playing. The music is melancholic and wistful but is beautifully realised by all those concerned an excellent CD.
> 
> Canta la Maddalena - Maria Cristina Kiehr (soprano), Concerto Soave, Jean-Marc Aymes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data:image/jpeg;base64,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


interesting comment


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Leonore Overture No. 3, Op. 72b/Pianoo Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58

Claudio Arrau (piano), Ludwig van Beethoven (cadenzor)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1976-10-17
Recording Venue: Deutsches Museum, Kongress-Saal, Munich


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> interesting comment


Now corrected :tiphat:


----------



## ELbowe

*An all day affair; 
L'Arpeggiata: The Complete Alpha Recordings
Christina Pluhar Featuring Marco Beasley, Lucilla Galeazzi, Johannette Zomer, Gianluigi Trovesi ‎
Alpha 6 CD Box Set, Compilation Germany 2013*


----------



## SanAntone

*Egon Wellesz (1885-1974): Three capriccios for piano trio (1902-1903)
*


----------



## Bourdon

*François Couperin*

CD1


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 6 - Bavarian RSO, Raphael Kubelik.*

I hadn't listened to this recording of the Symphony by Kubelik for a while. 
Kubelik's is a individual take with tempos consistently on the faster side - my overall impression is of a sprightly, lean interpretation which whilst being swift is controlled so never loses its grip on the music. His view of the piece is the antithesis of Barbirolli's EMI recording, I'd go so far as to say they are poles apart in their conception of the Symphony. Both interpretations are valid and in my view the Symphony is robust enough to stand different approaches - however my conclusion is the best path to a great recording of this ellusive work lies somewhere between the two.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ETON CHOIRBOOK
_15th-16th Century, Eton College, England_
*John Browne - Edmundus Sturton - Johannes Sutton - Robert Wylkynson*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## MusicSybarite

Marinera said:


> Biber. Romanesca - Violin Sonatas. Andrew Manze, Nigel North, John Toll.
> CD 1
> 
> View attachment 145955


These sonatas are true treasures.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach - St John Passion BWV 245 - Van Veldhoven | Netherlands Bach Society*






Who are the 290 people who gave this a thumbs down vote? What's not to like?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*

I've been dithering over this purchase and finally jumped in. I really like it so far. One test I have is the first symphony: If I can hear "Behooooooold, the Seeeeeeea" without thinking, "This is silly," it's worth hearing. For the first time, it actually made sense to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


>


That's one that usually slips through the cracks when Haydn's sonatas are mentioned. I'm glad Warner has reissued it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - early works part two for tonight.

_Allegro_ in B-flat - movement for piano trio D28 (1812):
_Allegro_ in B-flat - movement for an unrealised string trio D471 (1816):










Mass no.1 in F for two sopranos, alto, two tenors, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D105 (1814):
Mass no.2 in G for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D167 (1815):










Violin Sonata no.1 [_Sonatina_] in D D384 (1816):
Violin Sonata no.2 [_Sonatina_] in A-minor D385 (1816):
Violin Sonata no.3 [_Sonatina_] in G-minor D408 (1816):










Symphony no.3 in D D200 (1815):
Symphony no.4 [_Tragic_] in C-minor D417 (1816):


----------



## Jacck

*Schoenberg - Piano Concerto + Violin Concerto*
Zeitlin/Brendel 
BRSO, Kubelik


----------



## Posauner

Bernard Herrmann: The Film Scores
LA Philharmonic, Essa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## eljr

REMASTERED CLASSICS Fritz Kreisler - Music for Violin and Piano
Shlomo Mintz, Clifford Benson

Fritz Kreisler


----------



## eljr

REMASTERED CLASSICS Bruch & Mendelssohn-Bartholdy - Violin Concertos
Claudio Abbado, Shlomo Mintz , Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Max Bruch, Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy


----------



## eljr

REMASTERED CLASSICS Igor Stravinsky - Le Roi des Étoiles & Le Sacre du Printemps
Michael Tilson Thomas, Sherman Walt, Laurence Thorstenberg , Paul Fried, David Ohanian , Boston Symphony Orchestra , Men's Chorus Of The New England Conservatory

Igor Stravinsky


----------



## pmsummer

THE GARDEN OF EARTHLY DELIGHTS
_Le Jardin des Délices_
*Guillame de Machaut - Anonymous Various Mediterranean - Alexandre Agricola*
La Nef

_Dorian_


----------



## Barbebleu

My Lovely Celia (George Munro), sung by the great Welsh tenor, David Lloyd. A delight.

From The Record of Singing, Vol. 4, CD 1


----------



## Barbebleu

The Faery Song (Rutland Boughton) sung by Webster Booth. Another delight.

The Record of Singing, Vol. 4, CD 2


----------



## jim prideaux

An Ondine album entitled 'Land of a thousand lakes'.....

Shorter Finnish (naturally!)orchestral pieces by (among others) Sibelius, Merikanto and Klami performed by a number of leading Finnish orchestras including the Tampere and Helsinki Philharmonic (Segerstam and Oramo among the conductors)

Delightful and very well recorded.


----------



## Skakner

*Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem*


----------



## Itullian

Opus 50 from this set.
Some here don't like this set, but i like it a lot.
Simple but beautiful.


----------



## Eramire156

*I need some Haydn as well..*

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartets op.71 no's.1-3*









*Amadeus Quartett *

While I have mixed feelings about the Amadeus' Beethoven, I totally enjoy their Haydn.


----------



## Flamme

Sarah Walker chooses three hours of attractive and uplifting music to complement your morning.

Today, Sarah finds exciting orchestral colours in a Polonaise by Lyadov, and then in an orchestral piece by Debussy that takes us to a tennis party.

A selection of Chopin's Nocturnes allows a little daydreaming, before the mood is overturned by some lively trumpet playing.

Plus a musical voyage from Platform 2 at Victoria Station…

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000pf0c


----------



## Joachim Raff

Wilms: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7

Concerto Köln, Werner Ehrhardt

Release Date: 5th Jul 2004
Catalogue No: 4745082
Label: DG Archiv
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## eljr

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Release Date: 3rd Nov 2017
Catalogue No: 4797570
Label: DG
Length: 55 minutes

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arnold Bax: Into the Twilight 
David Lloyd-Jones & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra*

A beautiful piece given a suitably beautiful performance.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Witt, Friedrich: Symphony in C major 'Jena'

Sinfonia Finlandia Jyvaskyla
Patrick Gallois
Recorded: 5-9 March 2008
Recording Venue: Laukaa Church, Jyvaskyla, Finland


----------



## Comity

Saint-Saens - Concerto No.1 for Cello & Orchestra In A Minor, OP.33

Yo-Yo Ma/Orchestre National De France/Lorin Maazel


----------



## Itullian

The mandolin concertos from this wonderful set.


----------



## Ulfilas

Mildly enjoyable.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Leonidas Kavakos leading the Camerata Salzburg from the bow in Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy's "Violin Concerto in E minor":


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I'll take your lead on this and give it a spin as well. And while I'm at it, I'll thank you again for giving me this disc when we met up 2 years ago.


it was 2 years already!?

wow, how time flies.

I guess it was a year ago I saw you at Lincoln Center....


----------



## pmsummer

BREATHTAKING
_A Cornetto And A Voice Entwined_
*Biagio Marini - Nicolò Corradini - Giovanni Battista Bassani - Giacomo Carissimi - Tarquinio Merula, et al.*
Hana Blaziková - soprano
Bruce Dickey - cornetto
-Veronika Skuplik, Catherine Aglibut - violins
-Kris Verhelst - organ, harpsichord
-Mieneke van der Velden - viola da gamba
-Jakob Lindberg - theobro
_
Passacaille_


----------



## eljr

Zimmer: Interstellar - Ost

Release Date: 17th Nov 2014
Catalogue No: 88875048122
Label: Sony


----------



## pmsummer

LOS MINISTRILES
_Spanish Renaissance Wind Music_
*Piffaro*

_Archiv_


----------



## Joachim Raff

Madetoja: Symphony No. 3 in A major, Op. 55

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds
Recorded: 19, 22-23, April 2013
Recording Venue: Helsinki Music Center, Finland


----------



## flamencosketches

Listening again...:










*Henryk Górecki*: Symphony No.3, op.36, the "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs". Antoni Wit, Polish National RSO, w/ Zofia Kilanowicz, soprano

I think this is the best recording of the long opening canon that I've ever heard. It sounds so mournful, but so clear and powerful. The soloist is amazing too (though she hasn't come in yet).


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: Octet, D. 803
Eduard Brunner, Radovan Vlatković, Klaus Thunemann, Gidon Kremer, Isabelle van Keulen, Tabea Zimmermann, David Geringas, Alois Posch

Simply sublime.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No.5 in E-flat major, op.82. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

Górecki's 3rd, Sibelius's 5th, and Schubert's 8th are all linked in my mind-don't ask why, but I suspect the three are all about the same thing, to the extent that "pure" music is ever really "about" anything. Anyway, I'm not really sold 100% on this recording, though I love the others in this set. I'm not sure Karajan really conveyed the brilliant momentum of the first movement as effectively as some other conductors. In fact, what I'm hearing is that he wanted to create a kind of murky psychological soundscape more in line with the 4th symphony, a work Karajan understood better than almost any other conductor. Now that I think of it that way, it's kind of fascinating-still not my favorite.


----------



## senza sordino

Chausson Symphony in Bm, Poeme, Poeme de l'amour et de la mer, Piano Quartet in A, Concert. Georgous pair of disks. 









Faure Piano Quintets 1 and 2









Franck and Faure String Quartets









Faure Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine, Pelleas and Melisande, Fantasie, Pavane









Franck Violin Sonata, Debussy Sonata for Violin and Piano, Ravel Introduction and Allegro for harp flute clarinet and string quartet, Debussy Sonata for flute viola and harp. A fabulous disk.


----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "You Art Light and Morning":


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: Suite from _Pulcinella_
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein

I certainly have my issues with Bernstein, but not this, one of the best recordings he ever made and still my favorite recording of this suite, by a long way.

Incidentally, I also prefer this Bernstein's LSO _Rite of Spring_ to either the NYPO or Israel PO recordings.


----------



## SearsPoncho

senza sordino said:


> Chausson Symphony in Bm, Poeme, Poeme de l'amour et de la mer, Piano Quartet in A, Concert. Georgous pair of disks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faure Piano Quintets 1 and 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franck and Faure String Quartets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faure Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine, Pelleas and Melisande, Fantasie, Pavane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franck Violin Sonata, Debussy Sonata for Violin and Piano, Ravel Introduction and Allegro for harp flute clarinet and string quartet, Debussy Sonata for flute viola and harp. A fabulous disk.


In one post you've managed to list some of my all-time favorite recordings of French music. Bon gout!
The final disc is indeed fabulous.


----------



## Bkeske

London Treasury Series 1973. 3LP box set


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Concerto No. 3, Op. 26
Martha Argerich
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

Pure delight! The Ravel, too, of course.


----------



## Lisztian

Douze Études 'Étude en douze exercices' S136; Scherzo S153; Two Hungarian Recruiting Dances S. 241


----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "Moorland Elegies":










I'm becoming a BIG fan of Tonu Korvits. I'm not trained in music, so don't hold me to the fire for the following:
His music is a wonderful combination of dissonance passages which resolve themselves in the strangest, and most beautiful way. It's like he's taken normal chord progressions to create harmonies but has done it with dissonant chords that are just "off". What's amazing is he's able to combine them to create a new form of harmonics, which itself is dissonant. His music is off center but it works perfectly in its own realm. This might not make any sense to anyone else, but I LIKE IT! It has a dream like quality to it.
And there's no denying that Risto Joost and company have a perfect sensibility for this repertoire.


----------



## SanAntone

_The Turtle Island String Quartet was not the first group of its kind to record jazz, but they have easily outclassed their competition in the years following this impressive debut recording. Each of the players is an accomplished soloist and also excels whether bowing, playing pizzicato, or playing percussion with their instruments.

Violinist David Balakrishnan's imaginative arrangements of three jazz classics, Oliver Nelson's "Stolen Moments," Dizzy Gillespie's "A Night in Tunisia" and Miles Davis' "Milestones" (with its catchy pizzicato introduction simulating a harp) will easily stand the test of time. Violinist Darol Anger, a veteran of David Grisman's band, came up with a furious score for Bud Powell's "Tempus Fugit" and is featured on the octave violin, which sounds a lot like a viola.

Cellist Mark Summer and violist Irene Sazer prove themselves to be masterful musicians throughout the date. The remainder of the CD is devoted to a wide-ranging string quartet by Balakrishnan that defies classification under any one music label, and a series of seven improvisations by the quartet. Record labels, radio stations, and record stores have had problems figuring out how to market this very eclectic group, but regardless of how they are labeled, one or two hearings is enough to hook most discriminating music fans. This stunning debut is highly recommended.
_
- Ken Dryden, allmusic.com


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati

Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
October 2019
Recording of the Month
Disc of the Week
Record Review
21st September 2019
Disc of the Week
Presto Editor's Choice
September 2019
Nominee - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Concerto
The Guardian Classical Albums of the Year
2019
Shortlisted - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2020
Shortlisted - Concerto


----------



## SanAntone

*Jordi Savall and Hespèrion XXI - Lachrimae Caravaggio*
Musical Europe in the Time of Caravaggio






Jordi Savall - viola da gamba 
Ferran Savall - voice
Philippe Pierlot - viola da gamba
Sergi Casademunt - viola da gamba
Lorenz Dufschmidt - viola da gamba
Xavier Puertas - violone
Xavier Diaz-Latorre - lute, theorbo & guitar
Perdo Estevan - percussions


----------



## Bkeske

London 1980


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded up the CD player with five by Rudolf Serkin, the Beethoven Piano Sonatas:

1. *Beethoven*: _Piano Sonatas #1; 6; 8 "Pathetique"; and 11 _
2. *Beethoven*: _Piano Sonatas #12, 13, 14 "Moonlight Sonatas"; and 16_ 
3. *Beethoven*: _Piano Sonatas #21 "Waldstein"; 23 "Appassionata, 24 & 26 "Les Adieux"_
4. *Beethoven*: _Piano Sonatas #30 & 31(1960 rec)_
5. *Beethoven*: _Piano Sonatas #31 (1971 rec) & 32 _

(Rudolf Serkin, piano) Rudolf Serkin plays Beethoven Sony box set

Serkin's Beethoven is solid as a rock, reliable and faithful. My three favorite concert pianists are Horowitz, Gould, and Serkin. Horowitz is the Romantic one, sentimental and dazzling. Gould is eccentric; always interesting; but sometimes Gould just plays what HE wants to play. Serkin, though, is just straight-forward and pure.

Despite Beethoven's thunder-and-lightning symphonies, his early piano sonatas are very sweet, very light and even a bit frilly. The late sonatas, though, or not very "strum und drang" either, as they are more cosmic and ethereal. The eternal question is which piano sonatas are better, Beethoven or Mozart, or does it matter?


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Concertos for Two & Three Pianos

Murray Perahia, Radu Lupu (pianos)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos and piano solo works

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Spem in alium - Vidi aquam

Tallis - MacMillan

ORA Singers, Suzi Digby


----------



## Marinera

Anton Eberl. Grande Sonate - Chamber music for Fortepiano, Clarinet and Violoncello. Trio Van Bruggen

Trio in E flat Major op.36 (1806) 
Sonata in B flat Major op.10 no.2 (1800) 
Quintet in G minor op.41 (1806/7)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Bach Oboe concertoes 






Händel


----------



## Rogerx

Adam: Giselle/ Offenbach: Gaîté Parisienne/ Strauss, J, II: Graduation Ball

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Anatole Fistoulari, Antal Doráti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - early works part three for late morning and afternoon. Henceforth the piano sonatas are numbered according to the _Wiener Urtext Edition_.

Mass no.3 in B-flat for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D324 (1816):
_Salve Regina_ in F for mixed choir and organ D379 (1816):
_Stabat Mater_ in F-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D383 (1816):
_Salve Regina_ in B-flat for unaccompanied mixed choir D386 (1816):
Mass no.4 in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D452 (1816):










Piano Sonata [no.4] in A-minor D537 (1817):
Piano Sonata [no.10] in B D575 (1817):










_Tantum ergo_ in C for soprano, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D460 (1816):
_Tantum ergo_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D461 (1816):
_Magnificat_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D486 (1815 or 1816):
_Auguste jam coelestium_ [_Majestically Now in Heaven..._] in G for soprano, tenor, two oboes, two bassoons and strings D488 (1816):










String Trio in B-flat D581 (1817):


----------



## Marinera

Mozart Sonatas 12 & 13. Claudio Arrau









Mozart Complete Flute Quartets. Juliette Hurel, Quatuor Voce


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Symphony No 41 - Freiburger Barockorchester, Rene Jacobs.*
A remarkable recording, do I like it - each time I listen I'm never sure. 
It is far from a standard performance with tempos dragged about at times to excess but it certainly shines a different light on the Symphony - it is well played and the orchestra have clearly bought into the Jacobs concept of interpretation.
Definitely worth giving it a spin from time to time understanding that it will never be a recording suitable as a general recommendation to a newcomer.

I have it in the HM box:


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 16


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart - Piano Quartet in E Flat Major K 493*






Asaf Zohar - Piano
Hagai Shaham - Violin
Zvi Carmeli - Viola
Zvi Plesser - Cello


----------



## flamencosketches

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No.6 in D minor, op.104. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

This is one of Karajan's more successful Sibelius recordings, I reckon, alongside the 4th. No coincidence I think as both symphonies are sparse frozen soundscapes, albeit this one being much less dark (at least on the surface) than the 4th. Karajan brings a very unique probing insight to this music and it's clear he has spent much time thinking about these scores.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Earlier: Faure: Requiem and Rutter: Requiem















Currently: Boulez: Mahler 4


----------



## Guest002

Lepo Sumera (1950 - 2000), Estonian composer, very attractive orchestral selection conducted by Paavo Järvi and the Malmö Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Eberl: Piano Sonata Op.27 & Variations

Marie-Luise Hinrichs (piano)


----------



## SanAntone

*For Lenny*
Lara Downes











> A tribute to Leonard Bernstein for his 100th birthday, the album includes his Anniversaries for Piano, new arrangements of his songs, and world premiere tributes by leading American composers.
> 
> The recording also features guest artists from across genres and generations: opera legend Thomas Hampson, Award-winning roots singer Rhiannon Giddens, Pentatonix beatboxing superstar Kevin "K.O." Olusola, and Mexican/American clarinet prodigy Javier Morales-Martinez.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hildegard von Bingen*


----------



## eljr

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Earlier: Faure: Requiem and Rutter: Requiem
> View attachment 146028
> 
> View attachment 146029
> 
> 
> Currently: Boulez: Mahler 4
> View attachment 146030


a beautiful accumulation!


----------



## eljr

Royal Manuscripts: The Genius of Illumination

A British Library Exhibition CD

The Sixteen, The Hilliard Ensemble, Harry Christophers

Release Date: 30th Apr 2012
Catalogue No: COR16098
Label: Coro
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Vers La Flamme

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Elgar - Enigma Variations - Boult/LSO

Elgar - Pomp and Circumstances Marches - Boult/LPO

Elgar - Cockaigne (In London Town) - Concert Overture - Barbirolli/Philharmonia

Super-bargain disc of my favorite British composer.


----------



## sbmonty

Joachim Raff: Cello Concerto No. 1 In D Minor, Op. 193
Daniel Müller-Schott; Hans Stadlmair; Bamberger Symphony


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Symphonies 97 & 98 - LPO, Solti*

Another random disc selection that I am glad to have revisited - big band Haydn but played with a forward propulsion and a balanced keyboard accompaniment which I found very enjoyable.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146038


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, op. 66

The Florestan Trio

2005


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Two discs of Hafliði Hallgrímsson cued-up for this morning. He's an Icelandic cellist and composer and though he describes himself as "not a proper pianist," you'd never have thought that from his piano music, most of which is short, impressionistic, and bears some influences: Debussy, in form and intent, along with Scriabin and Liszt's dynamic flair. The disc of chamber music is new to me and have not yet heard. Fun Fact: In 1970, Hallgrímsson played the (uncredited) cello solo on "Atom Heart Mother" by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonic Poems

Orchestre National de Lille, Jun Märkl

Danse macabre, Op. 40
La jeunesse d'Hercule, Op. 50
Le Rouet d'Omphale, Op. 31
Phaéton, Op. 39
Sarabande et Rigaudon, Op. 93


----------



## rice

Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade did not catch my attention at first
But then I got this CD










Zurich Ensemble played an arranged version. I then realized the beauty of this piece
So I got this as well










It is fantastic.


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS AND PARTITAS FOR SOLO VIOLIN
_Volume 1_
*J.S. Bach*
Lucy van Dael - Baroque violin
_
Naxos_


----------



## Bourdon

*Charpentier*

Te Deum
Missa "Assumpta est Maria"
Litanies de la Vierge


----------



## Marinera

Utopia Triumphans. Paul van Nevel & Huelgas Ensemble


----------



## Vasks

*Mendelssohn - Overture to "A Midsummer Night's Dream" (d'Avalos/IMP)
Scharwenka - Piano Concerto #4 (Hough/Hyperion)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony No.88


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123

Edda Moser (soprano), Hanna Schwarz (alto), René Kollo (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass), Bernard Bartelink (organ), Herman Krebbers (violin)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Broadcasting Foundation Chorus, Hilversum, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## vincula

Real and dark winter now...









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian

Love this set


----------



## eljr

TALLIS (Eternal)

Carl Smith (organ)

Oxford Camerata, Rose Consort of Viols, The, Jeremy Summerly

Release Date: 29th Jul 2008
Catalogue No: 8572081
Label: Naxos
Series: Eternal
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## Malx

*Federigo Fiorillo, Violin Concerto No 1 - Adelina Oprean (violin), European Union Chamber Orchestra, Jorg Faerber.*


----------



## eljr

Jacob Obrecht: Missa Grecorum

& motets

The Brabant Ensemble, Stephen Rice

Release Date: 29th Dec 2017
Catalogue No: CDA68216
Label: Hyperion
Length: 74 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
December 2017


----------



## pmsummer

ALCHEMY
_An Exploration of Folk and Early Music_
*Emily Askew Band*

_Askew Music_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various early works part four of four. for the rest of today.

Violin Sonata no.4 [_Duo Sonata_] in A D574 (1817):










_Klage um Ali Bey_ [_Lament for Ali Bey_] for three unaccompanied female voices D140 [Text: Matthias Claudius] (1815):
_Jägerlied_ [_Rifleman's Song_] for two males voices and two horns D204 [Text: Theodor Körner] (1815):
_Lützow's wilde Jagd_ [_Lützow's Wild Hunt_] for two male voices and two horns D205 [Text: Theodor Körner] (1815):
_Chor der Engel_ [_Chorus of Angels_] for unaccompanied mixed choir D440 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1816):
_Das Dörfchen_ [_The Hamlet_] for four male voices and guitar (orig. piano) D598 [Text: Gottfried August Bürger] (1817):










Overture in [_'in the Italian Style'_] in D D590 (1817)
Overture in [_'in the Italian Style'_] in C D591 (1817):










Symphony no.5 in B-flat D485 (1816):
Symphony no.6 in C D589 (1817-18):


----------



## millionrainbows

LaMonte Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (DVD version). This is why the prices have finally dropped to reasonable levels for the out-of-print used 5-CD editions of this work. Finally! (If you're lucky, that is: but give the market a little time.)


----------



## eljr

Isabella: Music for a Queen

Capella de la Torre, Katharina Bäuml

Release Date: 8th Dec 2014
Catalogue No: 88875010752
Label: Deutsche HM
Length: 77 minutes


----------



## pmsummer

MASS FOR SAINT MARTIAL
_1029 A.D._
*Adémar de Chabannes*
New York's Ensemble for Early Music
Frederick Renz - director

_Ex Cathedra_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146057


Joseph Haydn

*The Creation*

Sylvia McNair, soprano
Donna Brown, soprano
Michael Schade, tenor
Gerald Finley, bass
Rodney Gilfry, bass

The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner

1996


----------



## mparta

That Pinnock/Podger Bach-- do you like that? I have it and think it is one of the ugliest things I've ever heard, justifies a lot of the complaints about HIP stuff that criticizes the performances on the basis of harsh, wheezy playing.


----------



## mparta

i like this, not very Italian but the voices are good and I am fond of Leppard's approach with the modern Chamber orchestra. Next I'm going to try the Jacob, which I have, and I wonder about going to Rinaldo Alessandrini or La Venexiana, if anyone loves Monteverdi and has experience with these?


----------



## senza sordino

Faure, Debussy, and Ravel Piano Trios. Gorgeous music









Poulenc Piano Concerto, Sextet for piano flute oboe clarinet horn and bassoon, Sonata for Two Pianos, Concerto for Two Pianos, Organ Concerto, Concerto Champetre, Gloria. Lovely pair of disks









Poulenc Sextet (again), Oboe Sonata, Trio for oboe bassoon and piano, flute sonata, and Villanelle for recorder and piano









Poulenc Violin Sonata, Bagatelle for violin and piano, Clarinet Sonata, Cello Sonata









Milhaud La Creation du Monde, Saudades do Brasil (excerpts), La Boeuf sur le toit, Saudades do Brasil (complete)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

I'm dithering over this one. It's an inexpensive download. This one has pretty good sound for Furtwangler with pretty good definition in the instruments.


----------



## eljr

John Rutter: Requiem

Nicolas Rimmer (organ), Elin Manahan Thomas (soprano)

Choir of Clare College Cambridge, City of London Sinfonia, Timothy Brown

Release Date: 1st Apr 2003
Catalogue No: 8557130
Label: Naxos
Length: 68 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2003
Editor's Choice
Rosette
Penguin Guide
Rosette


----------



## eljr

Fauré - Requiem

and other sacred music

Caroline Ashton (soprano), Stephen Varcoe (baritone), John Scott (organ) & Simon Standage (violin)

The Cambridge Singers & Members of the City of London Sinfonia, John Rutter (director)

Release Date: 29th Mar 2010
Catalogue No: CSCD520
Label: Collegium
Length: 63 minutes
Winner - Choral
Gramophone Awards
1985
Winner - Choral


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage - Ryoanji*











> In 1983, Cage began a composition-in-progress called Ryoanji, named after the rock garden in Kyoto, Japan. This garden is a collection of 15 rocks, placed in a landscape of raked, white sand. In the summer of 1983, Cage started a series of drawings entitled Where R=Ryoanji, using (by drawing around) 15 different stones. Around the same time, the oboist James Ostryniec asked Cage to write a piece for him, which resulted in the first part in a series of pieces entitled Ryoanji. Between 1983 and 1985, Cage added 4 more: for voice, flute, double bass, and trombone.
> 
> In July of 1992, during an interview with Joan Retallack (with cellist Michael Bach present), Cage made sketches for a cello part he never completed. (See description in Retallack and Cage, Musicage - Cage Muses on Words, Art, Music.) These solos (in any combination or as solos) are always accompanied by a percussion part or a similar 20 member orchestral part. Each is a series of 8 songs, with the exception of the part for voice, which has 9. A song is created on 2 pages, each of which contains 2 rectangular systems. In each rectangle, Cage traced parts of the perimeters of the given stones. These curves are to be played as glissandi within the given pitch ranges. In some places, contours overlap, thus making materials impossible to play. In these cases, one or more tape recordings are used, with which the soloist plays a duet or trio.
> 
> The percussion part is a single complex of 2 unspecified sounds, played in unison, wood and metal. The metres for these materials are twelve, thirteen, fourteen, or fifteen. The twenty musicians of the orchestra independently choose a single sound, which they then use for the entire performance. They should play in "Korean unison", their attacks being close, but not exactly together. These parts are a series of quarter notes (as in the percussion part), which (different for each instrument) are to be played slightly before, slightly after, or more or less on the beat. The soloists represent the stones of the garden, the accompaniment the raked sand.


----------



## ELbowe

pmsummer said:


> MASS FOR SAINT MARTIAL
> _1029 A.D._
> *Adémar de Chabannes*
> New York's Ensemble for Early Music
> Frederick Renz - director
> 
> _Ex Cathedra_


*I look forward to your postings.....beautiful music recommendations ....and bonus... looks like a work of art!!
Thank you!!*


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn
Piano Sonatas nos.32, 54, 53, 58 & 33









András Schiff *


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Oh, I love this LP, there's so much of Lenny in it and - as pianist James Tocco observes - even the pieces LB wrote to commemorate his friends in the _Anniversaries_ series, inc. David Diamond, John Mehegan, Sondheim, Paul Bowles, William Schuman, Koussevitzky, et al, seem more about him than the individuals depicted: "I sense that Lenny may have been attracted to certain characteristics of a personality that in some way reflected something in himself..." Interesting perspective, that. _Touches_, composed for the '81 Van Cliburn competition, might be thought to be revealing as well - he was a touchy-feely guy in ways most people would see as unacceptable nowadays. Well, he had an outsize personality and like most of those Lenny attracted as many as he alienated but even his detractors must agree that no one did as much as he did for CM in the 20th century. I don't mind going out on a limb here and say that any true fan of Lenny should own this music.


----------



## Skakner

*Mahler - Symphony 2*
Klemperer (1962)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart *

Symphony No.25-29 & 33


----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty - A Dramatic Symphony

Ekaterina Kornishina (flute), Baltic Sea Philharmonic, Annika Oser (english horn), Alexey Mikhaylenko (clarinet), Marius Malanetchi (cello), Valeriya Alesiuk (oboe), Kristine Beitika (flute)

Kristjan Järvi

Release Date: 20th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 19439786612
Label: Sony


----------



## Comity

https://www.discogs.com/James-Bowma...onsort-Songs-And-Lute-Solos-/release/14482581

Awake, Sweet Love - Lute Songs, Consort Songs And Lute Solos By John Dowland And His Contemporaries


----------



## Malx

In my post yesterday when listening to Kubelik's Mahler 6 I mentioned, by way of comparison, Barbirolli's New Philharmonia recording - today I gave that disc a spin.


----------



## Eramire156

*CD15 from the Legendary French String Quartets*

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet no.61 in D minor op.76-2
String Quartet no.59 in G minor op.74-3
String Quartet no.53 in D major op.64-5









Loewenguth Quartet*


----------



## SanAntone

*CAGE: Flute Works* (Complete), Vol. 1 (Zenz)









This first volume of John Cage's complete works for flute spans a fifty year period, from the Three Pieces for Flute Duet of 1935-deft studies in chromatic writing-to the 1984 Ryoanji, which involves the use of pre-recorded flutes and percussion with resultant diverse and intricate textures. Two is the first of Cage's important 'number' series and is edgily ruminative, while Music for Two, written for any combination of the 17 different instrumental 'parts without scores' provided by the composer, is heard in an arrangement described by Katrin Zenz as a 'new piece for flute and piano'.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S124

Philippe Entremont (piano)
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Rambler

*Buxtehude: Abendmusiken* Ensemble Masques; Olivier Fortin; Vox Luminis. Lionel Meunier on Alpha Classics
















A lovely disc. I had long neglected the music of Buxtehude. Then I purchased this disc - and now have a growing collection of Buxtehude!


----------



## eljr

CPE Bach: Magnificat

Elizabeth Watts (soprano), Wiebke Lehmkuhl (alto), Lothar Odinius (tenor) & Markus Eiche (bass)

RIAS Kammerchor & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Hans-Christoph Rademann

Release Date: 10th Feb 2014
Catalogue No: HMC902167
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 55 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
10th February 2014
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2014
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2014
Winner - Baroque Vocal
Gramophone Awards
2014
Winner - Baroque Vocal


----------



## Joachim Raff

Gilson: Concerto No. 1 for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra

Kurt Bertels (saxophone)
Flanders Symphony Orchestra
Jan Latham-Koenig


----------



## Skakner

*Brahms - Symphony 1*
For the end of the day, Herr Otto again...


----------



## eljr

Minimal
Alessandra Celletti
Released on 21/08/2020 by Pianoramix
Main artist: Alessandra Celletti
Genre: Classical


----------



## MusicSybarite

vincula said:


> Real and dark winter now...
> 
> View attachment 146043
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


That 1st Violin Concerto suits perfect to these cold days.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: Messagesquisse; Anthèmes 2. Jean-Guihen Queyras, Pierre Boulez, Ensemble de violoncelles de Paris; Hae-Suk Kang, Andrew Gerzso (of IRCAM)

Enjoying both pieces a lot. Very chill music I think.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening - Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in music of Tonu Korvits, Arturs Maskats, and Peteris Plakidis:


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: 
Clarinet Quintet in A major, K. 581
Horn Quintet in E-flat major, K. 407
Oboe Quartet in F major, K. 370
Flute Quartet in A major, K. 298
Boston Symphony Chamber Players

New arrival! I've forgotten who posted about listening to this earlier and piqued my interest, but whoever that was: thank you! This is truly most wonderful!


----------



## Dimace

As collector I have the opportunity to own a great amount of recordings of (almost) every classical work. The problem is that (for many reasons) I don't listen many kinds (forms) of our music. So, when I want to make a presentation of a work for (example) strings, what I'm doing is to listen ONE work for at least three (or up to five) different recordings and after to decide which I like. The same I have done the last year with Sibelius and Brahms symphonies. What I hope - and sound reasonable- is this work to reflect the quality of the hole set. It is almost impossible to perform the 1st symphony (or string quartet) perfectly and the rest to be sh..t. So I hope these recordings of *Beethoven's String Quartets with the Alban Berg Quartet* to be as a whole a very good choice for you. (compared with Emerson Quartet and Artemis Quartet... As sample I have listened the Streichquartett Nr. 1 F-Dur, Op. 18 Nr. 1) To tell you the truth *I didn't notice many differences* between the three ''groups'' The sound also (DG, EMI and Virgin) is equally very good. What I can say is that the Alban Berg version is more collectible. (followed by Emerson & after the Artemis)









_(I'm sure that this presentation isn't the first made in our community. But here we have also a SMALL comparison, which, unfortunately, drove nowhere, because I haven't enough knowledge with this kind of music.)_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146085


*Sergei Rachmaninov*

Symphony No. 1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony No. 2 in E minor, op. 27
The Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Symphony No. 3 in A minor, op. 44
The Bells, op. 35

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy

1980-1984, compilation 1998


----------



## eljr

Knorf said:


> *W. A. Mozart*:
> Clarinet Quintet in A major, K. 581
> Horn Quintet in E-flat major, K. 407
> Oboe Quartet in F major, K. 370
> Flute Quartet in A major, K. 298
> Boston Symphony Chamber Players
> 
> New arrival! *I've forgotten who posted about listening to this earlier and piqued my interest*, but whoever that was: thank you! This is truly most wonderful!


:tiphat:

........................


----------



## SanAntone

*Cage: Etudes Boreales/Harmonies*









The enormous technical challenges presented by Cage's _Etudes Boreales_ demand careful coordination of fingers, instrument and intellect. On this CD the work is presented twice, in versions for piano solo and for cello and piano. As in its sister works, _Etudes Australes_ and _Freeman Etudes_, Cage based his composition on a star chart, in this case, one of the northern sky created by Czech astronomer Antonín Becvár in 1962. _Apartment House 1776_ for four singers and any number of instrumentalists was written for the American bicentennial. It consists of 14 Tunes, 4 Marches, 2 Imitations and 44 Harmonies. On this disc, *Friedrich Gauwerky* plays his own arrangements for cello and piano of four of the _Harmonies_.


----------



## Comity

Bach - Keyboard Concerti BWV 1052, 1053, 1055, 1056. Andrei Gavrilov, St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Joe B

I'm reliving a concert from last November in my small office on my headphone rig sitting in front of the computer.

Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere" performed by Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen:










and MacMillan's "Stabat Mater" with Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia:


----------



## 13hm13

Schulhoff, Krenek, d'Indy - 'The 20th century Concerto Grosso' - Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## KenOC

Listening to the new Beethoven collection, conducted by Jan Willem de Vriend and available at Qobuz for just $4.99. All the symphonies and all the concertos. All except the piano version of the Violin Concerto, anyway.

I've listened to several pieces now. The Triple Concerto is well-conceived but the trio of soloists sounds a bit hip and thready for my taste. The 4th Piano Concerto is tremendous, a home run. The Eroica is outstanding! De Vriend doesn't shoot blanks, and the two canon blasts that open the symphony are definitely armor-piercing shells. Shock and awe? Well, precision and impact states it perhaps better.

Lots of enjoyment here. Get it while you can, because Amazon has it priced over $40 when it becomes available there in a few days.


----------



## Rogerx

Eberl - Quintets and Grand Trio

Thomas Duis (piano)

Consortium Classicum


----------



## Sonata

Beethoven Violin concerto: Itzhak Perlman, conducted by Giulini


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Durufle: Requiem


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Horn Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Marie-Luise Neunecker (horn), with Ian Bostridge (tenor)

Bamberg Symphony, Ingo Metzmacher


----------



## Gothos

First time listening to either of these works.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7 and French Songs

Régine Crespin (soprano), John Wustman (piano)

Suisse Romande Orchestra, Ernest Ansermet

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
Debussy: Trois chansons de Bilitis
Poulenc: Banalités
Poulenc: Chanson d'Orkenise
Poulenc: Chansons villageoises: Les gars qui vont à la fête
Poulenc: Deux poèmes de Louis Aragon
Poulenc: Hotel
Poulenc: La courte paille
Poulenc: La Courte Paille: 3. La Reine de coeur
Poulenc: La Courte Paille: Le Carafon
Ravel: Shéhérazade


----------



## Alinde

Paul Lewis Beethoven Sonatas (Harmonia Mundi) - so far, CDs 2 and 9. I have been re-playing Sonata no 8 in C minor (Pathétique) 
and Sonata no 25 "Pastorale' in D major.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenata notturna, 3 Divertimenti & Eine kleine Nachtmusik

Camerata Nordica, Terje Tønnesen


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various works 1818-22, part one for this morning.

_Trois Marches Héroiques_ for piano duet D602 (1818):
_Deutsche Tänze_ and _Zwei Ländler_ for piano duet D618 (1818):
_Trois Marches Militaires_ for piano duet D733 (1818):










Quintet [_Die Forelle (The Trout)_] in A for violin, viola, violoncello, double bass and piano D667 (1819):










_Offertorium: Salve Regina_ in A for soprano and string orchestra D676 (1819):
_Sechs Antiphonen zum Palmsonntag_ for unaccompanied mixed choir D696 (1820):
_Der 23. Psalm_ for four male voices and piano D706 [Text: arr. by Moses Mendelssohn] (1820):
_Tantum ergo_ in D for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D750 (1822):










Piano Sonata [no.13] in A D664 (poss. 1819):


----------



## Lisztian

Prolégomènes à la Divina Commedia S158b 
Waltz S209a
Galop de bal S220
Marche hongroise S233b
Klavierstück aus der Bonn Beethoven-Kantate S507
Klavierstück S189b
Klavierstück S189a
Gestorben war ich S540a
Berceuse S174i


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont, Op. 84 & Antonín Reicha: Lenore

Ulrich Tukur, Ruth Ziesak (soprano), lrich Tukur (narrator), Camilla Nylund (soprano), Pavia Vykopalová (mezzo), Corby Welch (tenor), Vladimir Chmelo (bass)

Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg, Virtuosi di Praga, Prague Chamber Choir, Frieder Bernius, Gerd Albrecht


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Five Ruckert Lieder & Handel Arias - Lorraine Hunt Lieberson (mezzo-soprano), Roger Vignoles (piano).*

Only time for the Mahler & Handel from this delightful recital recorded 30th November 1998 in the Wigmore Hall.


----------



## eljr

A Medieval Christmas
New York's Ensemble for Early Music/Early Music New York

Date First Available : January 15, 2010
Manufacturer : Ex cathedra Records
ASIN : B003DZPRNO


----------



## mparta

senza sordino said:


> Faure, Debussy, and Ravel Piano Trios. Gorgeous music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poulenc Piano Concerto, Sextet for piano flute oboe clarinet horn and bassoon, Sonata for Two Pianos, Concerto for Two Pianos, Organ Concerto, Concerto Champetre, Gloria. Lovely pair of disks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poulenc Sextet (again), Oboe Sonata, Trio for oboe bassoon and piano, flute sonata, and Villanelle for recorder and piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poulenc Violin Sonata, Bagatelle for violin and piano, Clarinet Sonata, Cello Sonata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milhaud La Creation du Monde, Saudades do Brasil (excerpts), La Boeuf sur le toit, Saudades do Brasil (complete)


Just a note for other versions and special recordings. For Poulenc chamber music the Nash ensemble set is very fine, but my favorite is a single disc of Bal Masque, the trio and the sextet plus Le Bestiaire on a single disc, Nash ensemble again I think with Thomas Allen. Really fine.








And for a period piece of great violin music and playing there's a disc by Augustin Hadelich







that I think is very nice, multiple plays


----------



## eljr

A Baroque Christmas
New York's Ensemble for Early Music/Early Music New York

Date First Available : December 1, 2009
Manufacturer : Ex cathedra
ASIN : B005CJTX6G


----------



## Skakner

*Mahler - Symphony 6*


----------



## Bourdon

Rambler said:


> *Buxtehude: Abendmusiken* Ensemble Masques; Olivier Fortin; Vox Luminis. Lionel Meunier on Alpha Classics
> 
> View attachment 146071
> 
> View attachment 146072
> 
> 
> A lovely disc. I had long neglected the music of Buxtehude. Then I purchased this disc - and now have a growing collection of Buxtehude!


This a very fine recording,you can hear that Bach has listened to Buxtehude.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## eljr

Troped Apostolic Mass For Saint Martial
New York's Ensemble for Early Music/Early Music New York


----------



## Malx

*Nørgård, String Quartet No 7 - The Kroger Quartet.*

I enjoy Nørgård's Symphonies so I am now investigating his String Quartets.


----------



## Guest002

Lots of good stuff on this CD, but I'm specifically listening to Lennox Berkeley's Piano concerto in B flat, with Nicholas Braithwaite conducting the New Philharmonia Orchestra and David Wilde going gangbusters on the keyboard side of things.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

First book of songs


----------



## Rogerx

Mirages

Opera Arias & Songs

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2017
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2017
Editor's Choice
Opera Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2018
Opera Choice
Finalist - Recital
Gramophone Awards
2018
Finalist - Recital
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Grammy Awards
61st Awards (2019)
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Finalist - Vocal
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Finalist - Vocal


----------



## Guest002

Talk of Christmas music on other parts of the forum has made me preternaturally put on some Schütz: his Weisnachtshistorie, performed by the Oxford Camerata under the direction of Jeremy Summerly.


----------



## Ariasexta

Que belleza!! wonderful middle 18th century villancicos from Padre Antonio Soler(1729-1783), however, structurally they are cantatas. I can not agree with a reviewer on this CD that using boy soprano is a bad choice. Never take the online reviews or media reviews, being positive or negative, too seriously untill you listen for yourself. Although not strictly based on chrismas themes, still recommended for the coming Chrismas for the musics sake.

Luigi Gatti(1740-1817). Label: Brillant. 2CD Set. 
Six Sonatas for Violin and Viola.
Paolo Ghidoni Violin: Stradivari "Vesuvius" 1727, loaned from the Municipality of Cremona, Italy.
Alfredo Zamarra Viola: Amati "La Stauffer" 1615, loaned from the Stauffer Foundation, Cremona, Italy. (Picture of the Cd can not be linked)

The string music around the Mozartian Age is another prestine New Land to be discovered. Very insteresting and refined music.

Usually recordings featuring famous antique string instruments sell for a highly inflated price in China, but this recording is from a budget label, the seller did not take notice about the instruments, so I got it for a bargain.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

CD1


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - Overture to "La Chasse du Jeune Henri" (Sanderling/ASV)
W. A. Mozart - String Quartet #11 (Eder/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #78 (Salonen/Sony)*


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 17


----------



## Manxfeeder

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 146075
> 
> 
> Gilson: Concerto No. 1 for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra
> 
> Kurt Bertels (saxophone)
> Flanders Symphony Orchestra
> Jan Latham-Koenig


What is a historical saxophone? One of those out-of-tune things on cheaper metal? I'm glad I don't have his job. He's working too hard.


----------



## sbmonty

Kurt Atterberg: Symphony No. 8, Op. 48
Ari Rasilainen; SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart


----------



## mparta

Had this for awhile, just started listening recently, very nice. The septet with piano is a gem. 
no excuse for the relative obscurity of this, it's very good music

I love the Timpani label for its dedication to underappreciated French music, the symphonies of Ropartz, for instance, but so much else.


----------



## Guest002

This BBC Music Magazine cover disk had multiple different saxophone pieces on it. Currently listening to Trish Clowes' 'The Fox', BBC Concerto Orchestra and John Harle. It's a bit "modern" for my tastes (there are electric guitars! ) but it's interesting and I like the sound of the Sax. And I'm doing my bit for female composers!!


----------



## Helgi

I'm getting into Bruckner again. Today so far: Symphony No. 7 with Karajan/BPO and Symphony No. 4 with Wand/Cologne.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Dvorak - Piano Quartet #2 - Ax/Stern/Laredo/Ma


Arriaga - String Quartet #2 - Guarneri String Quartet
Thanks to the Weekly String Quartet thread.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos Vol. 2

Martin Stadtfeld (piano)

Philharmonisches Kammerorchester München, Lorenz Nasturica-Herschcovici

Eight Small Preludes & Fugues, BWV553-560
Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in D major, BWV1054
Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in A major, BWV1055
Keyboard Concerto No. 7 in G minor, BWV1058


----------



## eljr

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano),...

Release Date: 13th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: 8574124
Label: Naxos
Length: 59 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 6*

I have the symphony cycles by Davis, Thomson, and Haitink, but this one is consistently keeping my attention.


----------



## eljr

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 146103
> 
> 
> Talk of Christmas music on other parts of the forum has made me preternaturally put on some Schütz: his Weisnachtshistorie, performed by the Oxford Camerata under the direction of Jeremy Summerly.


I am going to need to seek this one out. :tiphat:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> I have the symphony cycles by Davis, Thomson, and Haitink, but this one is consistently keeping my attention.
> 
> View attachment 146110


My two favourite RVW cycles are by Leonard Slatkin and André Previn. There's something about American conductors in this repertoire!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146112


*Maurice Ravel*

Ma Mère l'Oye
Une barque sur l'océan
Alborada del Gracioso
Rapsodie espagnole
Boléro

Berliner Philharmoniker
Pierre Boulez

1994


----------



## Flamme

The Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Riccardo Frizza perform Richard Strauss's An Alpine Symphony. Presented by Jonathan Swain.

12:31 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs), AV 150
Andrea Rost (soprano), Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Riccardo Frizza (conductor)

12:52 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Final Scene of 'Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59'
Andrea Rost (soprano), Agnes Molnar (soprano), Andrea Szanto (mezzo soprano), Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Riccardo Frizza (conductor)

01:05 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Riccardo Frizza (conductor)

01:55 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Piano Sonata in B minor (Op.5)
Ludmil Angelov (piano)

02:19 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Dance of the Seven Veils from Salome (Op 54)
Sydney Symphony Orchestra, Stuart Challender (conductor)

02:31 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
String Quartet No. 2 in F, op. 22
Sebastian String Quartet

03:07 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Piano Sonata No.23 in F minor (Op.57) "Appassionata"
Plamena Mangova (piano)

03:33 AM
Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)
Litanies à la Vierge Noire version for women's voices and organ (1936)
La Gioia, Diane Verdoodt (soprano), Ilse Schelfhout (soprano), Kristien Vercammen (soprano), Bernadette De Wilde (soprano), Lieve Mertens (mezzo soprano), Els Van Attenhoven (mezzo soprano), Peter Thomas (organ)

03:42 AM
Carl Reinecke (1824-1910)
Ballade for flute and orchestra
Matej Zupan (flute), RTV Slovenia Symphony Orchestra, David de Villiers (conductor)

03:51 AM
Antonio Lotti (1667-1740)
Sonata for 2 oboes, bassoon and continuo in F major, 'Echo sonata'
Rinaldo Alessandrini (harpsichord), Ensemble Zefiro

04:00 AM
Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)
Sheherazade - no.1 of 'Masques' for piano, Op 34
Natalya Pasichnyk (piano)

04:10 AM
Johann Pachelbel (1653-1706)
Canon and Gigue in D major
Geoffrey Lancaster (harpsichord), Tasmanian Symphony Chamber Players, Barbara Jane Gilby (director)

04:15 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Nachtstuck D.672
Ilker Arcayurek (tenor), Simon Lepper (piano)

04:21 AM
Johan Svendsen (1840-1911)
Violin Romance in G major, Op 26
Julia Fischer (violin), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Christopher Warren-Green (conductor)

04:31 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Coriolan - overture Op.62
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin (conductor)

04:40 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Rondo in A minor K.511 for piano
Jean Muller (piano)

04:51 AM
Willem Kersters (1929-1998), Paul van Ostaijen (author)
Hulde aan Paul (Op.79)
Flemish Radio Choir, Vic Nees (conductor)

05:00 AM
Jean Barriere (1705-1747)
Sonata No 10 in G major for 2 cellos
Duo Fouquet (duo)

05:10 AM
Witold Lutoslawski (1913-1994)
Dance Preludes, for clarinet and piano
Seraphin Maurice Lutz (clarinet), Eugen Burger-Yonov (piano)

05:20 AM
Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari (1876-1948)
Two orchestral intermezzi from "Il Gioielli della Madonna", Op 4
KBS Symphony Orchestra, Othmar Maga (conductor)

05:30 AM
Dmitry Shostakovich (1906 -1975)
Cello Sonata in D minor, Op 40
Arto Noras (cello), Konstantin Bogino (piano)

05:52 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Sonata in G minor H.16.44 for piano
Kristian Bezuidenhout (fortepiano)

06:03 AM
Ludvig Norman (1831-1885)
String Sextet in A major (Op.18) (1850)
Stockholm String Sextet (sextet)








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000pgbs


----------



## Guest002

Gorgeous symphony by Alfredo Casella (1883-1947), Gianandrea Noseda conducting the BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## Itullian

L'Estro Armonico to start the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 3/Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Requiem: Music to Die For

Lisa Beckley (soprano), Elena Filipova (soprano), Magdalena Hajossyova (soprano), Peter Mikulas (bass), Gloria Scalchi (mezzo-soprano), Michel Piquemal (baritone)

Hungarian State Opera, Schola Cantorum of Oxford, Slovak Philharmonic Chorus, Michel Piquemal Vocal Ensemble, Oxford Camerata, Slovak...

Catalogue No: 8554574
Label: Naxos
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## Skakner

*Mahler - Symphony 1*
Mahler, pilgrimage (in random order) continued...


----------



## Guest002

That first symphony was so nice, I'm going again with Casella's Symphony No. 2, again with Gianandrea Noseda and the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## ELbowe

*A Gabrieli family feast:

Venetian Church Music 
Gabrieli / Monteverdi / Vivaldi
Taverner Consort, Taverner Choir, Taverner Players, Andrew Parrott 
Virgin Veritas CD 2001

‎ A Venetian Coronation 1595
Andrea Gabrieli, Giovanni Gabrieli, Gabrieli Consort & Players, Paul McCreesh 
Virgin Classics Digital /Technics‎ CD 1990

Venice Preserved ((Bassano · Gabrieli · Monteverdi)
His Majesties Sagbutts And Cornetts, Gentlemen Of The Chappell, Peter Bassano 
ASV ‎- Gaudeamus ‎- CD UK 1990
*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bretón: Symphony No. 3 in G major

Castilla y Leon Symphony Orchestra
Jose Luis Temes
Recorded: September, November 2011
Recording Venue: Auditorio Miguel Delibes de Valladolid, Spain


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various works 1818-22, part two for late afternoon and early evening.

8 settings of J.W. von Goethe from 1819-22 for voice and piano

_An den Mond_ [_To The Moon_] D296 (poss. 1819):
_Prometheus_ D674 (1819):
_Grenzen der Menschheit_ [_Mankind's Limits_] D716 (1821):
_Geheimes_ [_A Secret_] D719 (1821):
_Der Musensohn_ [_The Son of the Muses_] D764 (1822):
_Am Flusse_ [_By the River_] D766 (1822):
_Willkommen und Abschied_ [_Hail and Farewell_] D767 (1822):
_Wandrers Nachtlied II_ [_Wayfarer's Night Song II_] D768 (1822):










_Lazarus, oder Die Feier der Auferstehung_ [_Lazarus, or the Feast of the Resurrection_] - Easter cantata in three acts for three sopranos, three tenors, bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: August Hermann Niemeyer, after biblical sources] D689 (1820 inc.):










_Quartettsatz_ [String Quartet no.12] in C-minor - movement for an unrealised string quartet D703 (1820):










_Der 23. Psalm_ - version for female choir and piano [Text: arr. by Moses Mendelssohn] D706 (1820):
_Gesang der Geister über den Wassern_ [_Song of the Spirits over the Waters_] for male choir, two violas, two cellos and double bass D714 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1820-21):
_Die Nachtigall_ [_The Nightingale_] for male choir and guitar (orig. piano) D724 [Text: Johann Karl Unger] (1821):
_Die Nacht_ from _Vier Gesänge für vier Männerstimmen_ for unaccompanied male choir D983C [Text: poss. Friedrich Wilhelm Krummacher] (poss. 1822):


----------



## Joachim Raff

Manxfeeder said:


> What is a historical saxophone? One of those out-of-tune things on cheaper metal? I'm glad I don't have his job. He's working too hard.


Cannot really say but he does a good job playing it.


----------



## starthrower

Music from Salome, etc.


----------



## SanAntone

*Takemitsu: Complete Solo Guitar Works | Brouwer: 2 Homages to Takemitsu* 
Shin-ichi Fukuda


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Vienna PO, Boulez.*


----------



## Caroline

BEETHOVEN Symphony No. 5 in C minor Op.67
Hanover Band - 
Live streaming from Stationer's Hall, UK 20.00 / 3 pm EST

_Just heard the performance and IMO this is one of the strongest of the series. Highly recommend visiting their channel. _






Notes about the work copied from the Hanover Band link:
"The C minor Symphony was first heard in a benefit concert or Musical Akademie (whereby the proceeds went to the composer or soloist) on Thursday 22 December 1808 in the Theater an der Wien. Inadequate rehearsals, mistakes in the parts and a total lack of heating plagued the concert. Prince Lobkowitz, one of Beethoven's most important patrons, had to leave before the end. The Fifth Symphony came apart in performance owing to errors in the parts to the point that Beethoven 'suddenly and loudly called out "Once Again!" Such a thing had never happened to them (the musicians) before. The public showed its enjoyment of this'. (Letter to Breitkopf and Härtel dated 7 January, 1809)."


----------



## Comity

Heitor Villa-Lobos - String Quartets Volume 2 - Cuarteto Latinamericano


----------



## Malx

A rather random selection of Liszt performances being disc 9 from the box below.

*Hungarian Rhapsodies Nos 13 & 15 - Arcadi Volodos.
Hungarian Rhapsody No 17 - Sviatoslav Richter.
Hungarian Rhapsody No 19 - Vladimir Horowitz.

Rhapsodie espagnole - Evgeny Kissin.

Hexameron - Raymond Lewenthal.*


----------



## eljr

Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age

Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

He brings a Nijinsky-like grace to the transcriptions from Petrushka and The Firebird, and certain passages in the former work are despatched with such Neoclassical poise that there were moments... - Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, 6th November 2020 More…
Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 4835331
Label: DG
Length: 2 hours 25 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
6th November 2020

CD I


----------



## Itullian

Great


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

The first of some Christmas music, and one of my favorite holiday listens. I might add that music constitutes most of my holiday festivities, no tree, trimmings or tinsel. Besides some Christmas cookies, inc. Swedish snowballs, a coupla films are in store: notably _Grinch_, _Blackadder's Christmas Carol_, and _Remember the Night_. No lights, church attendance (always amused at the many priests and ministers who complain of their suddenly-filled churches) or much gift-giving or getting. The thing I most miss from childhood Christmases - more than anything, believe it or not - are the Christmas cards, a dinosaur in contemporary life. My parents would get easily over one hundred of them arrayed around the house or taped on walls...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Malx said:


> A rather random selection of Liszt performances being disc 9 from the box below.
> 
> *Hungarian Rhapsodies Nos 13 & 15 - Arcadi Volodos.
> Hungarian Rhapsody No 17 - Sviatoslav Richter.
> Hungarian Rhapsody No 19 - Vladimir Horowitz.
> 
> Rhapsodie espagnole - Evgeny Kissin.
> 
> Hexameron - Raymond Lewenthal.*


A very tasty cover!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146126


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Cello Concerto No. 1
Cello Concerto No. 2
The Carnival of the Animals
Caprice-Valse "Wedding-cake"
Africa

Truls Mørk, cello
Louis Lortie, piano
Hélène Mercier, piano
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Neeme Järvi

2016


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 146108
> 
> 
> This BBC Music Magazine cover disk had multiple different saxophone pieces on it. Currently listening to Trish Clowes' 'The Fox', BBC Concerto Orchestra and John Harle. It's a bit "modern" for my tastes (there are electric guitars! ) but it's interesting and I like the sound of the Sax. And I'm doing my bit for female composers!!


I was lucky enough to see Sir Bennett perform in a local church several years before he died. He still had his piano chops and conveyed a modesty and friendliness, yet intensity, for his music the like of which I'd seen in no other composer/performer. Wish I could relive those moments.


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


> Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age
> 
> Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev
> 
> Daniil Trifonov (piano)
> 
> He brings a Nijinsky-like grace to the transcriptions from Petrushka and The Firebird, and certain passages in the former work are despatched with such Neoclassical poise that there were moments... - Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, 6th November 2020 More…
> Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
> Catalogue No: 4835331
> Label: DG
> Length: 2 hours 25 minutes
> 
> Presto Recording of the Week
> 6th November 2020
> 
> CD I


This is such a beautiful album I decided to go to CD II in spite of my limited attention span!


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable...*

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.4 in G minor 









Theresa Stich-Randall

Willem van Otterloo
Hague Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Guest002

Might as well go for the trifecta before turning in: Casella's Symphony No.3, conducted by Gianandrea Noseda, performed by the BBC Philharmonic. I'm really impressed by Casella!


----------



## Rambler

*JS. Bach: Famous Organ Works* Peter Hurford on Decca









An enjoyable disc of Bach organ works.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various works 1818-22, part three of three for tonight (Mass no.5 and _Wanderer-Fantasie_) and tomorrow morning (songs and Symphony no.8).

Mass no.5 in A-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D678 (1822):










_Wanderer-Fantasie_ in C for piano D760 (1822):










22 songs from 1821-22 inc:

_Sei mir gegrüßt!_ [_I Greet You!_] for voice and piano D741 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1822):
_Todesmusik_ [_Death Music_] for voice and piano D758 [Text: Franz Schober] (1822):
_Des Tages Weihe_ [_The Day's Consecration_] for soprano, alto, baritone, bass and piano D763 [Text: anon.] (1822):










Symphony no.8 [_'Unvollendete'_] in B-minor D759 (1822):


----------



## perempe

I muted the Hungary-Turkey football match.


----------



## SanAntone

*Debussy: Nocturnes, Jeux, Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune *
Les Siècles & François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable....*

*Richard Strauss
Four Last Songs*









*Lucia Popp

Klaus Tennstedt
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## eljr

Charpentier: Messe à quatre choeurs & Carnets de voyage d'Italie

Sebastien Dauce, Ensemble Correspondances

Release Date: 30th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: HMM902640
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## Rambler

*Veni Emmanuel: Music for Advent* Choir of Clare College, Cambridge & Graham Ross on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> L'Estro Armonico to start the day.


L'Estro Armonico is what got me hooked on Vivaldi. It's quite a collection.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gilson, Concerto No. 1*

This is labeled as a historic interpretation. If this is how the saxophone originally sounded, I'm surprised Debussy disdainfully called it aquatic. Bertels has a very light tone and sensitivity in playing, ranging from mezzo forte to pianissimo in all ranges; not overwhelming in any respect.


----------



## Helgi

Some more Bruckner for me: Symphony No. 4 with Skrowaczewski/Saarbrücken, and No. 5 with Wand/Cologne.

















Then it came to me that when listening to a Beethoven symphony cycle, I go right past Nos. 1 & 2 for no good reason other than "it all started with the Eroica". Decided to rectify that and am now listening to No. 2 with Günter Wand and NDR-SO.


----------



## Guest002

I thought I should. Because of other threads hereabouts.

Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de Saint-Georges (1739 - 1799), Violin Concerti, played by Takako Nishizaki, with the Cologne Chamber Orchestra conducted by Helmut Müller-Brühl.

It's attractive stuff and I'm certainly not sad I bought it... but it sounds exactly like warmed-over Mozart (as you might expect, given his dates). So we have a black composer, played by a Japanese violinist, sounding exactly like a white, western European, 18th century composer would have done. I'm not sure it's the tocsin for smashing the exclusivity of European elite music that some might be hoping for.


----------



## Comity

Gerald Finzi - Concerto for Cello and Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 139, 163, 52, and 140
Gillian Keith, Susan Hamilton, Hillary Summers, William Kendall, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Catching up with cantatas for the 23rd Sunday after Trinity. I missed this past Sunday due to busy things happening. Cantata 140 is technically for the 27th Sunday after Trinity, but here it is. Great stuff!


----------



## eljr

Johannes Ockeghem - Masses Volume 2

Beauty Farm

Release Date: 15th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: FB1909373
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 1 hour 53 minutes

CD I


----------



## Comity

Manxfeeder said:


> *Gilson, Concerto No. 1*
> 
> This is labeled as a historic interpretation. If this is how the saxophone originally sounded, I'm surprised Debussy disdainfully called it aquatic. Bertels has a very light tone and sensitivity in playing, ranging from mezzo forte to pianissimo in all ranges; not overwhelming in any respect.
> 
> View attachment 146136


Interesting, I'm going to look for that.


----------



## perempe

Comity said:


> Interesting, I'm going to look for that.


It also has some Ode to Joy vibes in the slow movement.


----------



## millionrainbows

James Levine, Mahler box. First Symphony. So far, I'm very happy with this set. I heard some high violin harmonics I had been unaware of previously.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in settings of the Stabat Mater:


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

This superb Bruckner recording came up in MatthewWeflen's Karajan review thread, and made me want to listen to it again.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146147


*Maurice Ravel*

Daphnis et Chloé
La Valse

Berliner Philharmoniker
Pierre Boulez

1996


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Latvian Rado Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in music by Toivo Tulev:


----------



## Itullian

French suites


----------



## Joe B

Ending the day with Jonas Kaufmann:


----------



## Rogerx

*19 November 1921 Géza Anda*



Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 6, 17 & 21

Geza Anda (piano/direction)

Camerata Academica des Mozarteums Salzburg


----------



## Lisztian

String Quartet No. 1









Schoenberg Piano Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

*November 19th 1859*



Ippolitov-Ivanov: Symphony No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 46/Turkish Fragments, Op. 62/ Turkish March, Op. 55

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Hoey Choo


----------



## Gothos

Part of my Mahler box set.I like box sets that have the individual album sleeves.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Comity

Murray Perahia - Piano Concerti No.6, K.238/No13,K415 - English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Dulova Harps On

1961 LP

August Wenzinger


----------



## Merl

Cued this one up for on the way to work. I really like these recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Secular Vocal Works

Ensemble Tamanial

Abschiedsgesang, WoO 102
An die Geliebte, WoO 140
Bei labbri, che amore, WoO 99 No. 1
Chi mai de questo core, WoO 99/2
Der Freie Mann, WoO 117
Die laute Klage, WoO 135
E pur fra le tempeste, WoO 99 No. 3
Fra tutte le pene, WoO 99 No. 11a
Gesang der Mönche ('Rasch tritt der Tod'), WoO 104
Gia la notte savvicina, WoO 99 No. 14a
Giura il noccchier, WoO 99/5a
Giura il nocchier, WoO No. 5b
Giura il nocchier, WoO No. 5c
Hochzeitslied, Hess 125
In questa tomba oscura, WoO.133
Klage, WoO 113
Lied aus der Ferne, WoO 137
Ma tu tremi, WoO 99 No. 6
Nei campi e nelle selve, WoO No. 10a
Nei campi e nelle selve, WoO No. 10b
Opferlied Op. 121b
Per te d'amico aprile, WoO No. 9
Salvo tu vuoi lo sposo?, WoO 99/12b (Hess 228)
Scrivo in te, WoO 99 No. 8
Sei mio ben, WoO 99 No. 4
Un lieto brindisi, WoO 103
Vom Tode


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen

Agnes Baltsa (Carmen), José Carreras (Don José), José van Dam (Escamillo), Katia Ricciarelli (Micaëla), Christine Barbaux (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Mikael Melbye (Moralès), Alexander Malta (Zuniga)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Skakner

*Mahler - Symphony 7*


----------



## Malx

More from the Liszt box.

*Les Preludes - New York Philharmonic, Bernstein.*

*Orpheus - Berlin PO, Zubin Mehta.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Reinbert de Leeuw plays Erik Satie* 
-- live 1982






00:00 - Ogives (4)
12:29 - Pièces froides (6)
25:02 - Gnossiennes (6)
44:51 - Sonneries de la Rose+Croix (3)
58:59 - Gymnopédies (3)


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano), Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Cage*: Two, for flute & piano. Ensemble Spaziomusica

An exceedingly beautiful performance of this work. The "number pieces" are special among Cage's works for me and this is a highly sympathetic performance. This is a man whose greatness is the subject of vitriolic debate in another TC thread, but never in my world. This is an independently released CD of (I believe) an Italian ensemble. Very good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various works 1823-25, part one for late morning and afternoon.

My only quibble with the _Rosamunde_ recording here is that someone (Abbado himself?) saw fit to rearrange the running order of some of the numbers. The intention was to make for a better listening experience based on what was perceived to be an imbalance of musical weight between the first half and the second but I'm instinctively a bit cagey about this sort of interference, however well-meaning.

Incidental music for the play _Rosamunde, Fürstin von Zypern_ [_Rosamunde, Princess of Cyprus_] by Helmina von Chézy for alto, mixed choir and orchestra D797 (1823):










Piano Sonata [no.14] in A-minor D784 (1823):










_Die schöne Müllerin_ [_The Fair Maid of the Mill_] - cycle of twenty songs for voice and piano D795 [Texts: Wilhelm Müller] (1823):










_Salve Regina_ in C for four unaccompanied male voices D811 (1824):


----------



## flamencosketches

*György Ligeti*: Kammerkonzert for 13 instrumentalists. Friedrich Cerha, Ensemble "Die Weihe" Wien

First listen to a new arrival. Damn, this is incredible! So many layers and textures. So many little things going on, voices weaving in and out of each other (the idea of "micropolyphony" as Ligeti has explained at some length), but at the same time, it all feels like a uniform "blanket" of sound. It's actually incredibly beautiful music, and strikes me as far removed from the mainstream European avant-garde. In fact Ligeti's sensibility, at least here, seems to have more in common with some of the American composers of the time. I must confess Ligeti's music has yet to truly click with me but getting this CD seems to be a step in the right direction.

P.S. The Escher fits the music perfectly.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I don't like to go too long without some Stravinsky in my musical diet. This AM, _Le Baiser de la fée_ of which I've several recordings, but for me the go-to is this stellar composer-conducted mono version from '55. I only rarely like Igor's conducting - I think there are good reasons for that but am still sorting them and will share eventually. For now, I'll just enjoy this wondrous (Tchaikovsky-assisted) work.


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 18


----------



## Joe B

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> I don't like to go too long without some Stravinsky in my musical diet. This AM, _Le Baiser de la fée_ of which I've several recordings, but for me the go-to is this stellar composer-conducted mono version from '55. I only rarely like Igor's conducting - I think there are good reasons for that but am still sorting them and will share eventually. For now, I'll just enjoy this wondrous (Tchaikovsky-assisted) work.
> 
> View attachment 146166


Sounds like a good idea. I'll join you with this CD:


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Joe B said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I'll join you with this CD:


I have that recording, too, *Joe B* - and it's a good'un.


----------



## eljr

Schütz: The Christmas Story

Oxford Camerata, Jeremy Summerly

Catalogue No: 8553514
Label: Naxos
Series: Early Music Collection
Length: 55 minutes


----------



## millionrainbows

I wanna play "Stravinsky" too! His Mass...from the big box.


----------



## HerbertNorman

It's been a long time, tonight I hope I have time to listen to the 6th again


----------



## Helgi

A couple of symphonies in C minor:










Saint-Saëns Symphony No. 3
Charles Munch with the New York Philharmonic, 1949










Bruckner Symphony No. 1
Günter Wand with Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

Stravinsky's Mass.


----------



## Rogerx

Famous Opera Arias

Agnes Baltsa (soprano)

Munich Radio Symphony Orchestra, Heinz Wallberg

Donizetti: La Favorite
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Mercadante: Il Giuramento
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito, K621
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rossini: La donna del lago
Verdi: Macbeth


----------



## SanAntone

*Liszt: Via Crucis*
Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## eljr

Glass: Les Enfants Terribles

Katia & Marielle Labeque (piano)

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4855097
Label: DG
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Wanderer Fantasy, Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 & Brahms: Handel Variations

Christopher Park (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra
Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## SearsPoncho

Schubert - String Quintet - Emerson String Quartet/Rostropovich


Chopin - Nocturnes - C.Arrau


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Mass in G minor
*


----------



## mikeh375

I listened to this before, thanks to member calvinpv's post in the 21stC chamber music thread and was bowled over by it. An uneasy coalition between consonance and dissonance, old and new that produced some very striking and moving music.......


----------



## Vasks

_Just Jacques_

*Ibert - Tropismes pour des amours imaginaires (Martinon/EMI)
Ibert - Flute Concerto (Milan/Chandos)
Ibert - Capriccio (Audoli/Arion)
Ibert - Bostoniana (Dutoit/London)*


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis In D, Op. 123


----------



## Bourdon

*Fitzwilliam Virginal Book*

CD 9


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000pgqm
Bamberg Symphony, Jakub Hrusa and violinist Joshua Bell at the BBC Proms 2019 with an all-Czech programme of Dvorak and Smetana. Jonathan Swain presents.

12:31 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Violin Concerto in A minor
Joshua Bell (violin), Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Jakub Hrusa (conductor)

01:03 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Cavatina (Miniatures, Op 75a)
Joshua Bell (violin), Bart Vandenbogaerde (viola), Lois Landsverk (viola)

01:07 AM
Bedrich Smetana (1824-1884)
Ma Vlast
Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Jakub Hrusa (conductor)

02:27 AM
Jayme Ovalle (1894-1955), Peter Tiefenbach (arranger), Manuel Bandeira (author)
Azulao 
Isabel Bayrakdarian (soprano), James Parker (piano), Bryan Epperson (cello), Maurizio Baccante (cello), Roman Borys (cello), Simon Fryer (cello), David Hetherington (cello), Roberta Jansen (cello), Paul Widner (cello), Thomas Wiebe (cello), Winona Zelenka (cello)

02:31 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Clarinet Quintet in A major, K581
Kimball Sykes (clarinet), Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Donnie Deacon (violin), Jane Logan (viola), Amanda Forsyth (cello)

03:04 AM
Krzysztof Penderecki (1933-2020)
Kaddish
Olga Pasiecznik (soprano), Alberto Mizrahi (narrator), Daniel Olbrachski (narrator), Chorus of the Podlasie Opera and Philharmonic, Bialystok, Violetta Bielecka (director), Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra Katowice, Gabriel Chmura (conductor)

03:25 AM
Bernhard Lewkovitch (b.1927)
Tre madrigal di Torquato Tasso Op 13
Jutland Chamber Choir, Johanne Bock (soloist), Camilla Toldi Bugge (soloist), Mogens Dahl (conductor)

03:33 AM
Benjamin Britten (1913-1976)
Courtly Dances from Gloriana, Op 53
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Lukasz Borowicz (conductor)

03:44 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Fugue for lute in G minor, BWV.1000
Konrad Junghanel (lute)

03:50 AM
Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)
Mass in G major
Elmer Iseler Singers, Elmer Iseler (conductor)

04:05 AM
Alexander Borodin (1833-1887)
Notturno (Andante) - from String Quartet No.2 in D
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Oliver Dohnanyi (conductor)

04:14 AM
Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958)
The Wasps - Aristophanic suite (from incidental music) (1909)
BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier (conductor)

04:24 AM
Anonymous, Petros Shoujounian (arranger)
Amen, Hayr Soorp (Doxology)
Isabel Bayrakdarian (soprano), Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra, Raffi Armenian (conductor)

04:31 AM
Sergey Prokofiev (1891-1953), Vadim Borisovsky (arranger)
Balcony Scene from the ballet suite Romeo and Juliet arr. Borisovsky
Gyozo Mate (viola), Balazs Szokolay (piano)

04:37 AM
Lyubomir Pipkov (1904-1974), Marina Tsvetaeva (lyricist)
A Drop Fell From The Sky - from Subdued Songs
Sofia Chamber Choir, Vassil Arnaudov (conductor)

04:38 AM
Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
Pa verandan vid havet (On a balcony by the sea) (Op.38 No.2)
Helja Angervo (mezzo soprano), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ulf Soderblom (conductor)

04:42 AM
Wojciech Kilar (1931-2013)
Chorale Prelude (1988)
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Wojciech Rajski (conductor)

05:00 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Komm, heiliger Geist - chorale-prelude for organ (BWV.652)
Bine Katrine Bryndorf (organ)

05:10 AM
Malcolm Arnold (1921-2006), John P.Paynter (arranger)
Little Suite for Brass Band No.1, Op 80
Edmonton Wind Ensemble, Harry Pinchin (conductor)

05:18 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Novelette in F major (Op.21 No.1)
Alfred Grunfeld (piano)

05:23 AM
Grazyna Bacewicz (1909-1969)
Concerto for String Orchestra
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Oliver Dohnanyi (conductor)

05:38 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Piano Sonata no 2 in B flat minor, Op 35
Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

06:01 AM
Niccolo Paganini (1782-1840)
Perpetuum Mobile (Op.11 No.2)
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Nello Santi (conductor)

06:06 AM
Johann Strauss II (1825-1899)
Four Dances (Annina; Wein, Weib & Gesang; Sans-souci; Durch's Telephon)
ORF Radio Symphony Orchestra, Peter Guth (conductor)


----------



## vincula

Another take on these classic works. Incredible what those shellacs could bring forth.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146179


*Sergei Rachmaninov*

24 Preludes

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

1976, reissued 2007


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Symphony in D minor/ Roussel: Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 42

Orchestre National de France
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

Still selecting discs in a random manner:

*Stravinsky, Le Sacre du Printemps - Philadelphia Orchestra, Leopold Stokowski.*
This is the recording released as a shellac set in 1930 on the Victor label, remastered remarkably well but not surprisingly a little compressed sounding but certainly very listenable.

From this box:










Original label:


----------



## ELbowe

*John Dowland's 1st Book of Ayres
Lute - Matthias Spaeter
Tenor Vocals - John Elwes
Label: Disques Pierre Verany ‎- CD, France 1994

Dietrich Buxtehude: Sämtliche Orgelwerke / Complete Organ Works (BuxWV 136-225) Ulrik Spang-Hanssen (Organ)*
*Label: Documents Germany ‎6 CD Box Set (1995?)*


----------



## SanAntone

*Poulenc : Complete Chamber Music*









_Sextet_

I remember when I was a first year music composition student and was asked by my professor to name one of my favorite composers and I said *Poulenc*. His response was, "well, I'll cure you of that." This was the early 70s and the atonal zeitgeist was still dominating music schools


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: The Firebird & Petrushka

Philharmonia Orchestra, Robert Craft

Release Date: 28th Feb 2005
Catalogue No: 8557500
Label: Naxos
Length: 78 minutes


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Orchestral Suite No 2 BWV 1067 & Concerto for two Harpsichords BWV 1060 - Christophe Rousset & Christopher Hogwood, (harpsichords), AAM, Hogwood.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel: Chamber Music*
Juliette Hurel, Nicolas Baldeyrou, Quatuor Parisii









Introduction et Allegro, M. 46 
Poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, M. 64
Violin Sonata No. 2 in G Major, M. 77


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, WTC Book II Preludes and Fugues Nos 8 to 21 - Peter Hill.*


----------



## annaw

*Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No.2 in F major*

Maxim Shostakovich (conductor), Dmitri Maximovich Shostakovich (piano) / I Musici de Montreal

I've been listening to lots of Shostakovich yesterday and today. I absolutely love both of his piano concertos - they have some very good-humoured parts, which are brilliant and witty. And this recording has quite many Shostakoviches contributing to it.


----------



## eljr

Jan Ladislav Dussek: Messe Solemnelle

Stefanie True (soprano), Helen Charlston (mezzo-soprano), Gwilym Bowen (tenor), Morgan Pearse (bass), Choir of the AAM, Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: AAM011
Label: AAM Records
Length: 60 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2020


----------



## Knorf

*E. J. Moeran*: Symphony in G minor
Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley

Terrific!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Polish pianist and teacher Ignaz Tiegerman (1893-1968) was reportedly the only pianist Horowitz feared as competition. Unfortunately, his asthma affliction forced him to choose not only an arid environment, Egypt, as a home but the profession of teaching more than performing. His students revere him still; one of them, Stephen Papastephanou recalls him saying, when he played something incorrectly : "Vous n'avez pas besoin de composer, pendant que vous jouez ce morceau." :lol: The recordings herein reflect both his "fierce virtuosity" and technical refinement (from poor source material, sadly). Included: Brahms Capriccio op. 76 no. 2); Brahms Concerto No. 2 (First two movements.); Saint-Saëns PC # 5 (Egyptian); Franck's _Symphonic Variations_; a couple of Field _Nocturnes_ and lots of Chopin (his specialty). Superb notes and biographical info.


----------



## millionrainbows

SanAntone said:


> *Poulenc : Complete Chamber Music*
> 
> View attachment 146184
> 
> 
> _Sextet_
> 
> I remember when I was a first year music composition student and was asked by my professor to name one of my favorite composers and I said *Poulenc*. His response was, "well, I'll cure you of that." This was the early 70s and the atonal zeitgeist was still dominating music schools


You poor thing! Were those mean ol' atonalists pushing you around?


----------



## millionrainbows

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Polish pianist and teacher Ignaz Tiegerman (1893-1968) was reportedly the only pianist Horowitz feared as competition. Unfortunately, his asthma affliction forced him to choose not only an arid environment, Egypt, as a home but the profession of teaching more than performing. His students revere him still; one of them, Stephen Papastephanou recalls him saying, when he played something incorrectly : "Vous n'avez pas besoin de composer, pendant que vous jouez ce morceau." :lol: The recordings herein reflect both his "fierce virtuosity" and technical refinement (from poor source material, sadly). Included: Brahms Capriccio op. 76 no. 2); Brahms Concerto No. 2 (First two movements.); Saint-Saëns PC # 5 (Egyptian); Franck's _Symphonic Variations_; a couple of Field _Nocturnes_ and lots of Chopin (his specialty). Superb notes and biographical info.


"Vous n'avez pas besoin de composer, pendant que vous jouez ce morceau?" Really? Ha ha, that's rich!


----------



## starthrower

Symphonies 5-6 Royal Liverpool Philharmonic / Douglas Bostock


----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Sticking with G minor, apparently.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable...*

*Igor Stravinsky 
Le Sacre du Printemps









Igor Stravinsky 
Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra of New York*

Columbia ML 4882


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Yuja Wang (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various works 1823-25, part two for this evening.

Sonata in A-minor for arpeggione and piano D824 (1824):










_Vier Ländler_ for piano duet D814 (1824):
Sonata [_Grand Duo_] in C for piano duet D812 (1824):
_Divertissement à la hongroise_ in G-minor for piano duet D818 (1824):
_Divertissement sur des motifs originaux français_ in E-minor for piano duet D823 (prob. 1825):










String Quartet no.13 in A-minor [_Rosamunde_] D804 (1824):
String Quartet no.14 in D-minor, [_Death and the Maiden_] D810 (1824):


----------



## eljr

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 1

London Symphony Orchestra, Gianandrea Noseda

Release Date: 3rd Apr 2020
Catalogue No: LSO0802
Label: LSO Live
Series: Noseda Shostakovich Symphonies
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

Malx said:


> *J S Bach, WTC Book II Preludes and Fugues Nos 8 to 21 - Peter Hill.*


I like this one and only discovered it this year. I first came to enjoy his playing from his excellent recording of Schönberg, Berg and Webern solo piano music.

TD

*Ravel* - _Violin Sonata no. 2 in G Major _| Jean-Claude Pennetier, Régis Pasquier


----------



## Comity

Prokofiev - Orchestral Suites - Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic, Andrew Mogrelia


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable...*

*Ernest Bloch
Sacred Service 









Robert Merrill

Leonard Bernstein 
New York Philharmonic *

Columbia MS 6221


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel: The Complete Edition*









_Ma mère l'oye,_ M. 60 (two piano version) - Pascal Rogé, Denise Francoise Rogé


----------



## Malx

SanAntone said:


> I like this one and only discovered it this year. I first came to enjoy his playing from his excellent recording of Schönberg, Berg and Webern solo piano music.
> 
> TD
> 
> *Ravel* - _Violin Sonata no. 2 in G Major _| Jean-Claude Pennetier, Régis Pasquier


Peter Hill is generally very reliable in Bach - for me he presents the music with due respect but not too much reverence allowing a little of himself to come through without taking over.
Please forgive me - I have no technical musical knowledge so my descriptive powers pale in comparison to most on the forum - but I trust my ears and greatly enjoy recordings that sound 'right' to me.


----------



## Guest002

I'd never heard of Qigang Chen (b. 1951) until yesterday when someone posted a Youtube video of an orchestral work he'd written, which I found glorious. So I invested in this recording of his orchestral works: all rather wonderful. I'm not exactly a fan of the Erhu (sounds like a saw being played by a dead cat), but it's great 'fusion' music. No periwigs required.

Shao-Chia Lü conducting the Taiwan Philharmonic, with Chun-Chieg Yen on Piano and Jiemin Yan on the aforementioned Erhu.

Also, I finally have my first 'Q' composer!


----------



## eljr

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 146200
> 
> 
> I'd never heard of Qigang Chen (b. 1951) until yesterday when someone posted a Youtube video of an orchestral work he'd written, which I found glorious. So I invested in this recording of his orchestral works: all rather wonderful. I'm not exactly a fan of the Erhu (sounds like a saw being played by a dead cat), but it's great 'fusion' music. No periwigs required.
> 
> Shao-Chia Lü conducting the Taiwan Philharmonic, with Chun-Chieg Yen on Piano and Jiemin Yan on the aforementioned Erhu.
> 
> Also, I finally have my first 'Q' composer!


I enjoy this CD, I hope you do too!


----------



## Skakner

*Mahler - Symphony 5*

Stuck with Mahler these days...


----------



## Guest002

eljr said:


> I enjoy this CD, I hope you do too!


I actually haven't so thoroughly enjoyed a new 'blind' purchase in ages and ages! I am a particular fan of the huge percussion range found in the _Enchantements oubliés_. Without entirely reverting to type, I wonder if he was influenced by Britten at all... at one stage, it sounds like he's quoting the opening of _Turn of the Screw_ (just as the carriage ride gets underway).

Regardless: he's someone I very much want to buy into more.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Beethoven - 3rd & 8th Symphony
Klangverwaltung Orchester
Enoch zu Guttenberg


----------



## jim prideaux

Lyapunov-1st Symphony, 2nd Piano Concerto and Polonaise.

Shelley, Sinaisky and the BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Quite beautiful works I had never heard before, the Molique for example


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann | Brahms: String Quartets*
Melos Quartet









Schumann: _String Quartet No. 1 in A Minor_


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Annunciation

Paul Barnes (piano/voice)

Brooklyn Rider

Release Date: 22nd Nov 2019
Catalogue No: OMM0144
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## eljr

The British Project - Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4839072
Label: DG
Length: 20 minutes

A digital teaser for a coming release. I will be ordering the CD when it is released.


----------



## eljr

Serenity

Megan Page Gallagher (vocals), Jonathan Palmer Lakeland (piano), Emily Shusdock (vocals), Corey Everly (piano), Ryan John (vocals), Kathryn Trave (vocals), Matthew Henry (vocals)

The Same Stream Choir, James Jordan

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: GIACD-1078
Label: GIA ChoralWorks
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*Beethoven on the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in C major, op.59 no.3 "Rasumovsky"*









*The Guarneri Quartet *


----------



## SanAntone

*Webern : Complete Works, Opus 1-31*
Pierre Boulez









Started out with the _Six Pieces for Large Orchestra,_ op. 6 and then began a randomized traversal.


----------



## ELbowe

*A favourite Stabat Mater:
Pergolesi, Stabat Mater 
Andreas Scholl, Barbara Bonney, 
Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset ‎
Decca CD, Europe 1999

And a new Mass to me:
Glagolitic Mass, Leoš Janáček
Czech Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra, under Karel Ančerl *


----------



## starthrower




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146210


*Sergei Rachmaninov*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, op. 40

Leif Ove Andsnes, piano
Berliner Philharmoniker (1, 2)
London Symphony Orchestra (3, 4)
Antonio Pappano

2012


----------



## Dimace

*Marcelle* is a VERY serious pianist. I could say that technically and aesthetically is in the same (or very near) level with Samson. What makes Marcelle quite a pianistic phaenomenon is her repertoire. She is literally playing EVERYTHING to perfection. There are no weak points in her performances (maybe her Bach is somehow flat or uninspiring, but this very personal opinion from someone like me who hasn't the best relations with the Father) Scarlatti, Rameau, Couperin, Ravel, Poulenc, Debussy, Rossini, Stravinsky, R. Strauss, Chabrier, de Falla, Mozart, Albeniz, Haydn etc!!!! The woman is eating our instrument for breakfast. This set is a SERIOUS one suitable for all the friends of the very best piano performances. The sound isn't very good. (Frau Meyer passed away in 1958...) But who cares so much for the sound the moment he/her listens pure HISTORY? With this 17XCDs set from EMI Europer (2007, 2014) you have the rare opportunity to put your hands on the pianist with (maybe) the widest (and most perfectly played) repertoire in the history of the piano. Recommended more than love and taxes.


----------



## flamencosketches

SanAntone said:


> *Webern : Complete Works, Opus 1-31*
> Pierre Boulez
> 
> View attachment 146207
> 
> 
> Started out with the _Six Pieces for Large Orchestra,_ op. 6 and then began a randomized traversal.


That's one of my all-time favorite works. I love that 3CD set. I've gotten so much listening out of it since buying it last year.


----------



## senza sordino

Faure Sonata no 1 for violin and piano, Debussy Violin Sonata, Saint Saens Violin Sonata no 1. I've had this CD for years. I really like it. 









Magnard Piano Trio and Violin Sonata. Impressive









Debussy Suite bergamasque, Children's Corner, Images Books 1 and 2, Deux Arabesques, Preludes Book 1, Pour le piano, Estampes, L'Isle joyeuse, Reverie. That's a lot of piano music for me. One of the few solo piano CDs I won. This is a 2 CD collection.









Ysaye Sonata for solo violin (posthumous), Ravel Violin Sonata no 2, Debussy Clair de lune, Ysaye Petite Fantasie romantique, Enescu Violin Sonata no 3, Ravel Berceuse sur le nom de Faure, Enescu Hora Unirii. 









Ravel Daphnis and Chloe. Gorgeous


----------



## SanAntone

*Prokofiev: Complete works for violin & piano*
Isabelle van Keulen | Ronald Brautigam


----------



## SanAntone

flamencosketches said:


> That's one of my all-time favorite works. I love that 3CD set. I've gotten so much listening out of it since buying it last year.


Yeah. I know many people prefer the larger DG set, but I've usually listen this one.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:










Current:

Schwarz leading Seattle Symphony and Seattle Symphony Chorale in Howard Hanson's "Lament for Beowulf":


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Comity

Mozart - Horn Concertos & Rondos K.371, K.412 - Lowell Greer/Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra/Nicholas McGegan (director)


----------



## Joe B

Manfred Honeck leading the Czech Philharmonic and Praugue Philharmonic Choir in Bohuslav Martinu's "The Epic of Gigamesh":


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 3, 6, 7 & 8

Lorenzo Gatto (violin), Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Knorf

Joe B said:


> Manfred Honeck leading the Czech Philharmonic and Praugue Philharmonic Choir in Bohuslav Martinu's "The Epic of Gigamesh"


I definitely like Martinů, am a fan of his symphonies and chamber music, but I'm always vaguely disappointed with this piece. Does it work for you? If so, what might I be missing?


----------



## Rogerx

Night Songs- Renée Fleming (soprano), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

Debussy: Apparition - song (1884)
Debussy: Beau Soir
Debussy: Mandoline (Verlaine)
Debussy: Trois chansons de Bilitis
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Fauré: Cinq Melodies 'de Venise', Op. 58
Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op. 46 No. 2
Fauré: Mandoline, Op. 58 No. 1 (Verlaine)
Fauré: Nell, Op. 18 No. 1
Fauré: Soir Op. 83 No. 2
Marx: Nachtgebet
Marx: Nocturne
Marx: Pierrot Dandy
Marx: Selige Nacht
Rachmaninov: A Dream, Op. 38 No. 5
Rachmaninov: Eti letniye nochi Op. 14 No. 5
Rachmaninov: How fair this spot, Op. 21 No. 7
Rachmaninov: Ne poy, krasavitsa, pri mne, Op. 4 No. 4
Rachmaninov: Rechnaya lilya Op. 8 No. 1
Rachmaninov: Sleep, Op.38, No. 5
Rachmaninov: Summer nights Op.14 No. 5
Rachmaninov: V molchanii nochi taynoy, Op. 4 No. 3
Strauss, R: Cäcilie, Op. 27 No. 2
Strauss, R: Leise Lieder, Op. 41a No. 5
Strauss, R: Leises Lied, Op. 39 No. 1
Strauss, R: Ruhe, meine Seele!, Op. 27 No. 1
Strauss, R: Schlechtes Wetter, Op. 69 No. 5


----------



## Gothos

Concerto No.1 in D major.


----------



## Rogerx

Lyapunov: Piano Works, Vol. 1

Florian Noack (piano)

Lyapunov: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 36
Lyapunov: Mazurka No. 7 in G sharp minor, Op. 31
Lyapunov: Mazurkas Nos. 1-8
Lyapunov: Tarantella in B flat minor, Op. 25
Lyapunov: Valse pensive in D flat major, Op. 20
Lyapunov: Valse-impromptu No. 1 in D major, Op. 23
Lyapunov: Valse-impromptu No. 2 in G flat major, Op. 29
Lyapunov: Valse-impromptu No. 3 in E major, Op. 70


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

> 

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various works 1823-25, part three of three spread throughout this morning and afternoon.

_Six Grandes Marches et Trios_ for piano duet D819 (1824):










Octet in F for two violins, viola, violoncello, double bass, clarinet, horn and bassoon D803 (1824):










Piano Sonata [no.15] in A-minor D845 (1825):
Piano Sonata [no.16] in D D850 (1825):










18 songs from 1822-25 inc.

_Schwestergruß_ [_Sister's Greeting_] for voice and piano D762 [Text: Franz von Bruchmann] (1822):
_Gebet (Du Urquell aller Güte)_ [_Prayer (You, Source of All Goodness)_] for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and piano D815 [Text: Friedrich de la Motte, Baron Fouqué] (1824):
_Totengräbers Heimwehe_ [_Gravedigger's Homesickness_] for voice and piano D842 [Text: Jacob Nikolaus Craigher de Jachelutta] (1825):


----------



## Malx

Via Qobuz:
*Brahms, Symphony No 1 - Berlin PO, Karajan.*

From my collection:
*Britten, Violin Concerto - Janine Jansen, LSO, Paavo Jarvi.*


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2017
Editor's Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017


----------



## flamencosketches

*John Cage*: Sonatas & Interludes; Concerto for Prepared Piano & Chamer Orchestra. Boris Berman; Stephen Drury, Charlez Peltz, Callithumpian Consort of New England Conservatory

Phenomenal music. The sonatas & interludes are much more rhythmic and repetitive, calling to mind Gamelan music (at least in this performance). The Concerto is much more atmospheric and spatial, less predictable. A very enjoyable listen. I would recommend the first of these discs to anyone; the second one may require a somewhat more open mind.


----------



## flamencosketches

Now for something a little different:










*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.14 in E-flat major, K449. Ivan Moravec, Josef Vlach, Czech Chamber Orchestra

This has always been one of my favorite Mozart concerti, probably because I got this disc very early on in my classical listening days. Amazing performance from all forces.


----------



## Malx

*Clara Schumann, Three romances for Violin & Piano - Lisa Batiashvili (violin), Alice Sara Ott (piano).*
Filler for the Brahms on this disc but well worth hearing.

*Chopin, Waltz Op 64/2, Piano Sonata No 2, Ballade No 4 - Khatia Buniatishvili*
No middle of the road performances here..


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Now for something a little different:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.14 in E-flat major, K449. Ivan Moravec, Josef Vlach, Czech Chamber Orchestra
> 
> This has always been one of my favorite Mozart concerti, probably because I got this disc very early on in my classical listening days. Amazing performance from all forces.


I love Moravec in Mozart and Chopin - the music just seems to flow seamlessly.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> I love Moravec in Mozart and Chopin - the music just seems to flow seamlessly.


Agreed! He was a brilliant pianist and his technique was perfect for those two composers, and also Debussy.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hooper-Morley & Tomkins*


----------



## Guest002

I don't usually do film scores, but in my pursuit of more Qigang Chen, I found this one for 'The Flowers of War' and am enjoying it a lot. The man's talented, there's no denying!


----------



## Jacck

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I don't usually do film scores, but in my pursuit of more Qigang Chen, I found this one for 'The Flowers of War' and am enjoying it a lot. The man's talented, there's no denying!


I heard him being called "Chinese Ravel". I enjoy his music, though there are other works of Chinese classical music I enjoy more than anything I heard from him, for example the Long March Symphony, Bao Yuankai or the Great Wall Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 3, 4 and 5

Henning Kraggerud (violin)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Ariasexta

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 146221
> 
> 
> I don't usually do film scores, but in my pursuit of more Qigang Chen, I found this one for 'The Flowers of War' and am enjoying it a lot. The man's talented, there's no denying!


Chinese pentatonic tonality actually can produce some amazing music, LiuShanJie was born around 618AD and was the first chinese civilian composer, she is a legend of zhuang ethnic people from whose cultural background I come too. She was said to have composed on improvisation many songs, a few are sang through generations untill today. Most indigenous music of the world has a pentatonic system, compared to the octave/8 tone system of the western music. I say, it is a good idea for non-western composers to stick to their own traditional tonality rather than competing directly with western composers.


----------



## eljr

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi: 100 Great Recordings / Various
VARIOUS ARTISTS

Language: : English
Product Dimensions : 5.51 x 10.87 x 5.35 inches; 5.99 Pounds
Manufacturer : Deutsche Harmonia Mundi
Date First Available : December 1, 2017
Label : Deutsche Harmonia Mundi

CD 60


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - String Quartet Op.131 - Takacs Quartet


The big one. I think this is the best performance from the Takacs Quartet's excellent set of late Beethoven Quartets. It's one of the best Op.131's I've heard.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann: Piano Trios Nos. 1-3; Fantasiestücke*
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> *Clara Schumann, Three romances for Violin & Piano - Lisa Batiashvili (violin), Alice Sara Ott (piano).*
> Filler for the Brahms on this disc but well worth hearing.
> 
> *Chopin, Waltz Op 64/2, Piano Sonata No 2, Ballade No 4 - Khatia Buniatishvili*
> No middle of the road performances here..


Now these are a fine way to start the day! :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Philip Glass: Piano Works
> 
> Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)
> 
> Siggi String Quartet
> 
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> April 2017
> Editor's Choice
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2017
> The New York Times
> Recordings of the Year 2017


Truly a wonderful album!


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> Via Qobuz:


How do you like this service?

I am thinking of adding it.

They have HI-Res, correct?


----------



## Guest002

Paul Hindemith's _Symphonic Metamorphosis after Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_. Otmar Suitner conducting the Staatskapelle Dresden for this particular piece out of the boxed set.


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 18


----------



## vincula

Gonna start the weekend listening attentively to the beautiful silence between the notes.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## eljr

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi: 100 Great Recordings / Various
VARIOUS ARTISTS

Language: : English
Product Dimensions : 5.51 x 10.87 x 5.35 inches; 5.99 Pounds
Manufacturer : Deutsche Harmonia Mundi
Date First Available : December 1, 2017
Label : Deutsche Harmonia Mundi

CD 61


----------



## Guest002

Joe B said:


> Manfred Honeck leading the Czech Philharmonic and Praugue Philharmonic Choir in Bohuslav Martinu's "The Epic of Gigamesh":


I was lucky enough to own 10 acres of bushland outside of Sydney, Australia for around 15 years. We had lots of regular visitors from the local wildlife, including Rachel, the swamp wallaby, who liked red wine not white and coffee not tea. One of her offspring:









...was meant to be called 'Enkidu', but one of us wasn't overly familiar with Sumerian literature and ended up cataloguing him as Enkydoo... which, to be honest, looks a bit more Aboriginal, so the new spelling stuck. Like all wallabies, he stuck with his mother for quite a long time once out of the pouch. If startled, he would stick his head in her pouch, to make the danger go away  But eventually the mother drove _him_ away and we never saw him again. He got to like carrots and cat food though, before he left us.

Anyway. That's my particular Epic of Enkydoo.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Brahms: Lieder

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Malcolm Martineau (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_From my record collection_

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Overture to "The Maid of Pskov" (Svetlanov/Melodiya-Angel)
Kalinnikov - Symphony #1 (Kondrashin/Melodiya-Angel)*


----------



## eljr

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi: 100 Great Recordings / Various
VARIOUS ARTISTS

Language: : English
Product Dimensions : 5.51 x 10.87 x 5.35 inches; 5.99 Pounds
Manufacturer : Deutsche Harmonia Mundi
Date First Available : December 1, 2017
Label : Deutsche Harmonia Mundi

CD 62


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven: Complete Cello Sonatas*
Yo-Yo Ma | Emanual Ax


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146250


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Danse bacchanale
Le Rouet d'Omphale
Phaëton
Danse macabre
La Jeunesse d'Hercule
Marche militaire française
Overture to 'La Princesse jaune'
Une nuit a Lisbonne
Spartacus
Marche du couronnement

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi

2012


----------



## Guest002

I think this might be my favourite Mahler 1 yet: Rafael Kubelik conducting the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks. _Slightly_ dated sound (the recording was done in 1971, I think), and it sounds a little 'boxy', but nothing too terrible -but the orchestration detail is truly spectacular.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 146251
> 
> 
> I think this might be favourite Mahler 1 yet: Rafael Kubelik conducting the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks. _Slightly_ dated sound (the recording was done in 1971, I think), and it sounds a little 'boxy', but nothing too terrible -but the orchestration detail is truly spectacular.


I really enjoy this one too. It's amazing how so many of the great Mahler 1 recordings have "moments of brilliance" in different ways and different places.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 102 in B flat major

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1971-02-21
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien

Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 9 in C major 'Paukenmesse'

Judith Blegen (soprano), Brigitte Fassbaender (contralto), Claes-Håkon Ahnsjö (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Bax symphony #6, Handley. Love this composer.


----------



## SanAntone

Today is going to be a *Beethoven* day.

I've got folders of dozens of performances of the -

*Piano sonatas
Cello Sonatas
Violin Sonatas 
String Quartets*

And will be listening to them in random disorder.

Right now, _String Quartet no. 13 in B-Flat Major_, op. 130 - V. Cavatina: Adagio molto expressivo - Borodin Quartet


----------



## Malx

eljr said:


> How do you like this service?
> 
> I am thinking of adding it.
> 
> They have HI-Res, correct?


I am more than happy with it although I only have Spotify as a comparison.
Yes you have the option for a Hi Res subsciption (Studio) although the selection isn't totally comprehensive but each month more and more Hi Res options are added. My quality is restricted by the limitations of the DAC I am using into my second system, but I am waiting for a decent USB interconnect to arrive which I will use with my new Quad amp which can handle higher spec files.

In terms of the number of discs/files on offer it isn't as comprehensive as Spotify but I rarely struggle to find most things I'm after.
I am currently listening to a 24-bit 96 kHz file of Karajan's seventies recording of Tchaikovsky 6, some newer albums are available at 24-Bit up to 192 kHz (Studio Premier) I will upgrade when my interconnect arrives.
Hope this helps.

ETA - You can get a month free trial in UK not sure about US.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


>




How many discs in this box?


----------



## Malx

This afternoon more listening via Qobuz:

*Bruckner, Symphony No 5 - Berlin PO, Karajan.*

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No 6 - Berlin PO, Karajan.*


----------



## ELbowe

*I am not an Opera fan (believe me... I have tried!) but as I am listening to Janáček's music a lot these days I thought I'd give this a try. Blow the dust off, picked it up for .50 cents last year.

Janáček's Jenůfa
Elisabeth Söderström, Wieslaw Ochman, Peter Dvorský, Eva Randová, Lucia Popp,
Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Charles Mackerras 
Decca ‎- 2 × CD Box Set (1985)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Francis Poulenc*

Oeuvres pour Piano Gabriel Tacchino & Jacques Février

CD2


----------



## Malx

A change of style and pace.

*Buxtehude, Trio Sonatas Op 1 Buxwe 255 - 258 - Arcangelo.*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Joseph Lauber Symphonies no. 1 & 2
-a world premiere recording

Hidden in an archive of the Library of the University in Lausanne, the astonishing six symphonies by Joseph Lauber represent a little sensation for Swiss Music History. Thanks to Swiss conductor Kaspar Zehnder this treasure has been rescued from oblivion; under his direction, the Sinfonie Orchester Biel Solothurn recorded the first two symphonies of this enigmatic pianist, organist, teacher and composer last June- in spite of Corona restrictions . Frédéric Angleraux/ADCSound was responsible for the artistic direction during the recording sessions in the Diaconis Church in Berne. We wonder if everybody will appreciate as much as ourselves the smooth bridge building craft between German meaningfulness and French perfume of Joseph Lauber who was born near Lucerne and brought up in the French part of Switzerland.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bruckner - 7th symphony
Franz Welser-Môst
LPO

live


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky: Three Greek Ballets: Apollo, Agon, Orpheus*
Robert Craft | London Symphony Orchestra, Orchestra of St. Luke's









I was inspired to listen to this recording after recommending it in the Naxos Label thread.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

La Mer


----------



## eljr

Moniuszko: Sacred Choral Music

Joanna Lukaszewska (soprano), Iwona Panta (soprano), Lukasz Farcinkiewicz (organ), Musica Sacra Warsaw-Praga Cathedral Choir, Pawel Lukaszewski

Release Date: 22nd May 2020
Catalogue No: DUX1648
Label: Dux
Length: 48 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable...*

*Wilhelm Stenhammar
Symphony no.2 in G minor, op.34









Stig Westerberg
Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra *

I already had this performance on Cd, but when i found it on vinyl I knew I had to get it, this is a magnificent performance ( l have five other recordings) of a wonderful life affirming symphony.


----------



## millionrainbows

Elliott Carter, Piano Sonata (1945-46). The finest of Carter's early works, played exquisitely by Paul Jacobs.

Arthur Berger: His early Serenade Concertante (1944), called his "neoclassical" phase.
Three Pieces for Two Pianos (1961), and String Quartet (1958), later serial works. What I notice about Berger's serial music here is the presence of a constant rhythmic pulse, fairly rudimentary, like a string of 16th notes. The textures are quite varied, and my interest is maintained throughout. When I'm in the mood, and receptive, this music can be very satsifying.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Going through a bit of a Verdi phase at the moment, I've just started exploring his earlier and/or less "famous" operas, and I'm enjoying them immensely. Currently listening to "I Due Foscari", in Lamberto Gardelli's recording:









Superb singing, with José Carreras particularly impressive.


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

L'Estro Armonico,op.3

No. 1-9


----------



## eljr

Iribarren: Sacred Music in Malaga Cathedral

Ensemble Esitos, Federico del Sordo

Release Date: 10th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 95859
Label: Brilliant Classics
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## perempe

Takács-Nagy is a conductor now, I always go to his BFO concerts in Liszt Academy.


----------



## Bourdon

Purcell

CD 3


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos plus* Musica Antiqua Koln directed by Reinhard Goebel on Archiv









The first two discs from this fine 8 CD set. This consists of -
- The Brandenburg Concertos
- Triple Concerto BWV 1044
- Orchestral Suites 1 & 2


----------



## Guest




----------



## eljr

Heaven Full of Stars

Vasari Singers, Jeremy Backhouse

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 8574179
Label: Naxos
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2017

SACD


----------



## Malx

*Dvorak, The Noon Witch & Hussite Overture - Czech PO, Vaclav Neumann.*


----------



## eljr

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols

and works by Ireland, Bridge and Holst

Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Graham Ross

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: HMM905329
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Rambler

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Double Concertos* The Academy of Ancient Music directed by Christopher Hogwood on L'Oiseau-Lyre









More Bach for me - and it's rather nice!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## opus55

Rautavaara: Symphony No.3
Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra|Max Pommer


----------



## 13hm13

Sym 3 on...
HAYDN, J.: Symphonies (Complete) (34 CD Box set)


----------



## ELbowe

eljr said:


> Deutsche Harmonia Mundi: 100 Great Recordings / Various
> VARIOUS ARTISTS
> 
> Language: : English
> Product Dimensions : 5.51 x 10.87 x 5.35 inches; 5.99 Pounds
> Manufacturer : Deutsche Harmonia Mundi
> Date First Available : December 1, 2017
> Label : Deutsche Harmonia Mundi
> 
> CD 62


*WOW! That looks like some comprehensive box set!!!*


----------



## eljr

ELbowe said:


> *WOW! That looks like some comprehensive box set!!!*


100 Great recording's!


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 "Italian"
London Symphony Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner

Splendid!


----------



## opus55

Reger: Romance for Viola and Piano; 3 Suites, Op.131
Nobuko Imai, viola

Hummel: Piano Trio No.6
Gould Piano Trio

Then resume listening to Bellini's I Puritani


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Suites for unaccompanied violoncello Nos. 1, 3, & 5 in G major, C major, & C minor, BWV 1007, 1009, & 1011
David Watkins


----------



## Bkeske

Long week, but just received a new DAC today, so time to explore some of my digital formats....


----------



## Rogerx

Emotions- Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Einaudi: Una Mattina
Elgar: Nimrod (from Enigma Variations)
Joplin: The Entertainer
Nyman: The Heart Asks Pleasure First
And may more


----------



## KenOC

Still working my way through the new de Vriend Beethoven box - all the symphonies and concertos. Qobuz still has this as a $4.99 download, or Amazon (finally released today) has it for about ten times that price! Your choice of course…

Listened today to the Emperor (Hannes Minnaar piano), which I think is as good as Fleischer/Szell and in better sound. Really. I'm not making this up. Now I'm hearing the Violin Concerto (Liza Ferschtman violin), a fine reading that uses the reverse-transcribed cadenza from LvB's transcription as a piano concerto - the version with the kettledrum joining in the cadenza - or perhaps an abridged version, since it didn't seem to me overlong as it often does.

I can't recommend this set too highly, especially given its criminally cheap price.


----------



## 13hm13

Konzert in der Akademie der Wissenschaften [Concilium Musicum Wien]


----------



## Lisztian

Schoenberg Violin Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> How many discs in this box?


121 CDs + 36 DVDs + 1 Blu-ray Audio :angel:
That are the DG / Decca/ Philips recordings.


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Simon Mayr - Grande Messa da Requiem - Pierangelo Pelucchi


----------



## Gothos

I'm taking a cautious approach to opera.
That,and the fact I purchased this album for $1.


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Bkeske

Have not played this cycle in quite a while....


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Magic Trumpet - Alison Balsom

Alison Balsom (trumpet), Alistair Ross (harpsichord), Mark Caudle (viola da gamba), Alina Ibragimova (violin), Alastair Ross (harpsichord), Tom Etheridge (organ), Tom Poster (piano)

The English Concert, Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Choir of King's College Cambridge, Scottish Ensemble et al

Arban: Variations on a theme from Bellini's Norma
Bach, J S: Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV1067: Badinerie
Goedicke: Concert Study for trumpet & piano, Op. 49
Handel: Atalanta: Overture
Handel: Sento la gioia (Amadigi di Gaula)
Hummel, J: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major: 3rd movement
Kosma: Les feuilles mortes
Marcello, A: Adagio from Oboe Concerto in D minor
Mozart: Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen (from Die Zauberflöte)
Mozart: Rondo alla Turca from Piano Sonata No. 11, K331
Paganini: Caprice for solo violin, Op. 1 No. 24 in A minor
Piazzólla: Libertango
Piazzólla: Oblivion
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Stölzel: Bist du bei mir


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero - Complete Piano Concertos

Sandro Ivo Bartoli (piano)

Rundfunkorchester Saarbrücken, Michele Carulli


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various works 1826-27, part one from this morning through to early afternoon.

_Deux Marches Caractéristiques_ in C for piano duet D886 - re-designated as D968B (poss. 1825 or 1826):
_Grande Marche Funèbre_ in C-minor for piano duet D859 (1825):
_Grande Marche Héroique_ in A-minor for piano duet D885 (1826):










20 songs from 1825-26 inc:

_Abschied von der Erde_ [_Farewell to the Earth_] for voice and piano D829 [Text: Adolf Pratobevera von Wiesborn] (1826):
_Gesänge aus "Wilhelm Meister"_ - cycle of four songs for voice(s) and piano D877 [Texts: J.W. von Goethe] (1826):
_Nachthelle_ [_Night Brightness_] for tenor, male choir and piano D892 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):










Piano Sonata no.8 in E-flat D568 - completed and revised version of Piano Sonata no.7 in D-flat D567 (orig. 1817 inc. - 2nd version. poss. 1826):
Piano Sonata no.18 in G D894 (1826):










Symphony no.9 in C D944 (1825-26):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Rondo for Violin & Orchestra D438.
Michael Haydn, Concerto in B flat major for Violin & Orchestra.
*
Both works played with some style by Baiba Skride with Kammerorchester Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach conducted by Hartmut Haenchen.


----------



## Dimace

It was almost a year ago, I presented to you the ''close the shop'' *Kubelik's Asrael* recording. Today I have for you the 2nd best performance of this work (accordingly to my opinion of course) with the great* Vaclac Talich* and the CPO from Supraphon CZ. Very surprisingly what really excels from this set is (also) the first work *Dvorak's Stabet Mater *with the divine *Frau D. Tikalova * This way in this 2XCDs set you have two great works of the Czech School. The sound is for my standards average, but no problematic. My opinion for the works is that Josef is GOOD composer (Asrael is an interesting work but somehow lost in the process...) and Dvorak a VERY GREAT composer. There is no musical comparison between the two composers and the two (very different) works. I would recommend this set more for the Stabat Mater, despite my intentions to bring to you one more great Asrael.


----------



## eljr

JS Bach: Magnificat & Christmas Cantata 63

Reconstruction of Bach's first Christmas Vespers in Leipzig

Julia Doyle (soprano), Joanne Lunn (soprano), Clare Wilkinson (alto), Nicholas Mulroy (tenor), Matthew Brook (bass)

Dunedin Consort, John Butt

Release Date: 16th Oct 2015
Catalogue No: CKD469
Label: Linn
Length: 78 minutes
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Choral & Song Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2015
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Baroque Vocal
Gramophone Awards
2016
Finalist - Baroque Vocal


----------



## Guest002

It's now 22nd November just to the west of the International Date Line, so it's Benjamin Britten's birthday and this will be the first of many...









Philip Brunelle, The Plymouth Music Series Minnesota, performing _Paul Bunyan_, Britten's first opera/operetta.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Debussy & Rameau
> 
> Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


Good morning my good friend, I see you are listening to the most excellent albums this morning!


----------



## Skakner

*Brahms - Symphony 1*


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> 121 CDs + 36 DVDs + 1 Blu-ray Audio :angel:
> That are the DG / Decca/ Philips recordings.


I feel I have to own this!!

Then I saw the price....

Now I must decided, a new Dac or this....


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I feel I have to own this!!
> 
> Then I saw the price....
> 
> Now I must decided, a new Dac or this....


eBay perhaps? ----------


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> I am more than happy with it although I only have Spotify as a comparison.
> Yes you have the option for a Hi Res subsciption (Studio) although the selection isn't totally comprehensive but each month more and more Hi Res options are added. My quality is restricted by the limitations of the DAC I am using into my second system, but I am waiting for a decent USB interconnect to arrive which I will use with my new Quad amp which can handle higher spec files.
> 
> In terms of the number of discs/files on offer it isn't as comprehensive as Spotify but I rarely struggle to find most things I'm after.
> I am currently listening to a 24-bit 96 kHz file of Karajan's seventies recording of Tchaikovsky 6, some newer albums are available at 24-Bit up to 192 kHz (Studio Premier) I will upgrade when my interconnect arrives.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ETA - You can get a month free trial in UK not sure about US.


I was thinking of adding this service or Tidal MQA. Currently I am shopping for a new Dac as my old one died. Right now I have patched together a streamer and Dac and am happy with the sound but I feel a better Dac could not hurt.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> eBay perhaps? ----------


as I shopped Ebay I came across this! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Herbert-vo...244364?hash=item523c60068c:g:EVAAAOSw~yNbY37t

Most expensive Box set I have ever run across.


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday:









































Didn't feel like touching a computer after school yesterday, so I post these now.


----------



## Joe B

John Alexanderr leading the John Alexander Singers in music by American composers:


----------



## jim prideaux

As I need little excuse to listen to Glazunov ( and in response to the Saturday symphony') I am now listening to both the 4th and the 5th from the Olympia recording by Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture S.O.

I am aware that I have mentioned this before but I find it interesting that Glazunov has not been performed at the Proms since 1919.......to me this is clear evidence that his music ( apparently regarded by many as conservative) has unfortunately been increasingly treated with little regard......( rant over!)

May well continue with the 6th and 7th from Serebrier's cycle ( RSNO)


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> as I shopped Ebay I came across this! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Herbert-vo...244364?hash=item523c60068c:g:EVAAAOSw~yNbY37t
> 
> Most expensive Box set I have ever run across.


 Maybe a disappointment for Rogerx,doesn't ship to the Netherlands!


----------



## Malx

*Max Reger, Piano Concerto in F minor Op 114 - Marc-Andre Hamelin, Berlin RSO, Ivan Volkov.*

*Robert Schumann, Kinderszenen - Angela Hewitt.*


----------



## eljr

A Wondrous Mystery

Renaissance Choral Music for Christmas

Stile Antico

Release Date: 30th Oct 2015
Catalogue No: HMU807575
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 72 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
4th December 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> Maybe a disappointment for Rogerx,doesn't ship to the Netherlands!


I have it, for a bargain price.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I have it, for a bargain price.


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 146312
> 
> 
> View attachment 146313
> 
> 
> View attachment 146314
> 
> 
> View attachment 146317
> 
> 
> View attachment 146315
> 
> 
> Didn't feel like touching a computer after school yesterday, so I post these now.


You must have been up late... check this out, my latest idea (not that I can afford it, but it is perfect, the McIntosh MB 50 which I thought was diminutive in size would not fit in my cabinet, I was very lucky my dealer was away and I did not make an offer. ) https://belcantodesign.com/home/eone/dac-2-7/


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair

Edgar - Raphaëlle - David - Jérémie

Edgar Moreau (cello), Raphaëlle Moreau, David Moreau (violins), Jérémie Moreau (piano)

Dvořák: Bagatelles, Op. 47
Dvořák: Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)
Korngold: Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)
Korngold: Suite, Op. 23 for 2 Violins, Cello & Piano (Left hand)


----------



## mikeh375

Here's a clue to my listening for the composers amongst us.....Daybreak at the grotto of Nymphs and what a sunrise.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Heaven Full of Stars
> 
> Vasari Singers, Jeremy Backhouse
> 
> Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
> Catalogue No: 8574179
> Label: Naxos
> Length: 81 minutes


No clue how this one got right by me. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## millionrainbows

More early Elliott Carter, The Minotaur (1947). This is a ballet score. Even though it is tonal, and reaches resolutions, it still shows independence in the lines, of things going separate ways. Its melodicism reminds us that even in his late works, Carter is still melodic.

This is the old, out of print Electra/Nonesuch edition, with the old cover art. It's only available as an MP3 now. I'm glad I have it.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> No clue how this one got right by me. I'll have to check it out.


yes, you should :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov-Symphony no.6

Serebrier and the RSNO.


----------



## Guest002

Lifted straight off the Home Service, I think (i.e., Radio 3 before it got the name), this is the World Premier recording of Britten's War Requiem, in May 1962.

It's audio quality is barely acceptable -Peter Pears is miked so distantly that it sounds as if he's half-way out of the cathedral and heading for the nearest pub before closing time. The soprano should have been Galina Vishnevskaya, but she wasn't allowed by Soviet authorities to participate, so Heather Harper had to step in at very short notice. She does a lovely job -but, though some have always said she was better for the role than Vishnevskaya, she isn't. She's sweet and terribly English Cathedral, but nowhere near as visceral and gutsy as Vishnevskaya was to be on Britten's later studio recording. Still, she stepped up when needed!

Audience noise is remarkably absent. All in all, a must-have recording for the Britten collectors of the world (all three of us!)


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 19


----------



## eljr

Yuja Wang - The Berlin Recital

Yuja Wang (piano)

Release Date: 23rd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: 4836280
Label: DG
Length: 64 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2018
Editor's Choice
Winner - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2019
Winner - Instrumental
Nominee - Best Classical Instrumental Solo
Grammy Awards
62nd Awards (2020)
Nominee - Best Classical Instrumental Solo


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Sonata for viola da gamba and harpsichord in g major
Eric Miller, viola da gamba
Max Yount, harpsichord


----------



## Musicaterina

Now I'm listening to an organ sonata by Johann Sebastian Bach, but played on the pardessus de viole and the harpsichord. Although originally composed for organ, I like this sonata played on these instruments since they are also instruments of the late Baroque period, and I really enjoy the sound of these instruments.

Eric Milnes, harpsichord 
Mélisande Corriveau, pardessus de viole


----------



## sbmonty

Arriaga: String Quartet No. 2
Camerata Boccherini


----------



## opus55

Beriot: Violin Concertos
Philippe Quint, violin|Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra|Kirk Trevor


----------



## mikeh375

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 146324
> 
> 
> Lifted straight off the Home Service, I think (i.e., Radio 3 before it got the name), this is the World Premier recording of Britten's War Requiem, in May 1962.
> 
> It's audio quality is barely acceptable -Peter Pears is miked so distantly that it sounds as if he's half-way out of the cathedral and heading for the nearest pub before closing time. The soprano should have been Galina Vishnevskaya, but she wasn't allowed by Soviet authorities to participate, so Heather Harper had to step in at very short notice. She does a lovely job -but, though some have always said she was better for the role than Vishnevskaya, she isn't. She's sweet and terribly English Cathedral, but nowhere near as visceral and gutsy as Vishnevskaya was to be on Britten's later studio recording. Still, she stepped up when needed!
> 
> Audience noise is remarkably absent. All in all, a must-have recording for the Britten collectors of the world (all three of us!)


Cool. I totally agree about Vishnevskaya. The power of her voice in the Sanctus for example is overwhelming and commanding. The lad Edward BB did well with that piece, one of the greatest works in the musical canon. Me and the missus saw it live at the Albert Hall years back with Rostropovich conducting, utterly moving and unforgettable.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146326


*Gioachino Rossini*

Stabat Mater

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia - Roma
Antonio Pappano

2010


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major*
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, led by Michael Gielen
+ the choirs and the soloists









To me, this symphony will always be the best one in Mahler's output - rivalled possibly by the 6th or _Das Lied von der Erde_. Gielen's performance is just the type of Mahler I love: a bit cooler than most performances, striving for a rather subtle and objective expression. Reminds me of Boulez in many ways and his Mahler interpretations are also among my favourites.


----------



## elgar's ghost

mikeh375 said:


> Here's a clue to my listening for the composers amongst us.....Daybreak at the grotto of Nymphs and what a sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 146320


When it comes to notation I'm illiterate but I'm guessing from your clue that it's Ravel's _Daphnis et Chloé_?


----------



## eljr

Verdi: La Traviata (highlights)

Cheryl Studer (Violetta), Luciano Pavarotti (Alfredo), Juan Pons (Germont)

The Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, James Levine

Release Date: 5th Oct 2000
Catalogue No: 4377262
Label: DG
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## Guest002

mikeh375 said:


> Cool. I totally agree about Vishnevskaya. The power of her voice in the Sanctus for example is overwhelming and commanding. The lad Edward BB did well with that piece, one of the greatest works in the musical canon. Me and the missus saw it live at the Albert Hall years back with Rostropovich conducting, utterly moving and unforgettable.


Oh, I saw Rostropovich conducting it at the Royal Festival Hall, I think, somewhere in the 1980s. I remember he came back at the end for his customary round of applause, bowed, acknowledged the applause, then reached to the podium to fetch the score, kissed it, and waved it at the audience so it could be applauded too.

Personally, I think the work has weaknesses -but who cares. It's emotional impact is tremendous, so it did the job he wanted of it.


----------



## mikeh375

elgars ghost said:


> When it comes to notation I'm illiterate but I'm guessing from your clue that it's Ravel's _Daphnis et Chloé_?


...you got it EG.


----------



## Rogerx

Véronique Gens: Tragediennes 3 (Les Héroïnes Romantiques)

Véronique Gens (soprano)

Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset


----------



## mikeh375

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Oh, I saw Rostropovich conducting it at the Royal Festival Hall, I think, somewhere in the 1980s. I remember he came back at the end for his customary round of applause, bowed, acknowledged the applause, then reached to the podium to fetch the score, kissed it, and waved it at the audience so it could be applauded too.
> 
> Personally, I think the work has weaknesses -but who cares. It's emotional impact is tremendous, so it did the job he wanted of it.


Do you remember the year AB? I think I was there too and iirc it must've been before 1986 (when I graduated). My memory is bloody useless for dates but I do recall seeing it with some student buddies....I think.


----------



## Guest002

mikeh375 said:


> Do you remember the year AB? I think I was there too and iirc it must've been before 1986 (when I graduated). My memory is bloody useless for dates but I do recall seeing it with some student buddies....I think.


Well, I was only going to concerts there because it was cheap: I worked there. So, it must have been, I think, 1986 or 1987.


----------



## Guest002

Only right to listen to his Op. 1: The Sinfonietta, played by the Nash Ensemble. Nicely spikey and quasi-Schönbergian!

I shall do the Night Mail piece afterwards: Nigel Hawthorne's narration is excellent.


----------



## Bourdon

*Febus Avant*


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Donald Erb - Endgame from "Symphony of Overtures" (Johanos/Turnabout)
Charle Whittenberg - Polypohony (Schwartz/Desto)
Gunther Schuller - Symphony for Brass (Philip Jones/Argo)
Jacob Druckman - Aureole (Slatkin/New World)*


----------



## starthrower

Works from 2005, 1967, 1958


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphony Nos. 35 & 41

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest002

The LP cover that got me started, really. Britten conducting the English Chamber Orchestra in performances of his own _Les Illuminations_ and _Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge_, with Peter Pears singing in the former.

Thanks, Mr. Akehurst...


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

CD4


----------



## SearsPoncho

A whole lotta chamber music:

Franck - Violin Sonata - Kyung Wha Chung/Radu Lupu

Faure - Piano Quartet #2 - Domus

Beethoven - String Trio #1 - Perlman/Zuckerman/Harrell

Beethoven - Violin Sonata #4 - Zuckerman/Barenboim


----------



## eljr

Delibes: Ballet Suites

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Release Date: 30th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: CHSA5257
Label: Chandos
Length: 82 minutes


----------



## Guest




----------



## ELbowe

*Mendelssohn's Symphonien No.3 "Schottische • Scottish • Ecossaise" & No.4 "Italienische • Italian • Italienne"
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein 
Deutsche Grammophon CD, 1990

Mendelssohn Bartholdy: ‎ "Ein Sommernachtstraum"
Edith Wiens, Christiane Oertel, Friedhelm Eberle, 
Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur 
TELDEC ‎CD Germany 1992*


----------



## Guest002

Time for some choral works. David Hill and the choristers of Westminster Cathedral. Starting with _Hymn to the Virgin_, then will probably take in the _Missa Brevis_ before finishing with the _Ceremony of Carols_.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schrecker, Prelude to a Dream*

I guess this recording is nice, but it seems like there's something missing. The only word I can think of is, for Schrecker, it needs to be more lambent. It's like what Beecham does to Delius; there's something there between the notes.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I've got a couple of his operas. They are very impressive!


----------



## Bourdon

*Fauré*

Quatuor pour piano et cordes No.1 & 2
Quintette pour piano et corder No.1


----------



## Guest002

I don't have a perfect version of _Rejoice in the Lamb_, but I like this one quite a bit. Stephen Cleobury and the Choir of King's College, Cambridge.


----------



## eljr

Daquin and the French Noel

Robert Bates (organ)

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: LRCD-1004
Label: Loft
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Sacred Works
*

This is wonderful music. But it makes me feel like I should be listening to this by a fireplace, drinking red wine. Except I don't drink alcohol, so it's all being ruined on me.


----------



## vincula

Bruckner's no.2 as recommended some time ago by Knorf. Still haven't compared this one with Simone Young's rendition but I will!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various works 1826-27, a shortish part two for a little later on.

Four songs from 1826 for voice and piano:

_Wiegenlied_ [_Lullaby_] D867 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):
_Der Wanderer an den Mond_ _[The Wanderer's Address to the Moon_] D870 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):
_Am Fenster_ [_At the Window_] D878 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):
_Sehnsucht_ [_Longing_] D879 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):










String Quartet no.15 in G D887 (1826):










_Deutsche Messe_ for four-part mixed choir, winds, timpani and piano D872 [Text: Johann Philipp Neumann] (1827):










_(4) Impromptus_ for piano D899 (1827):
_Allegretto_ in C-minor for piano D915 (1827):


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> I was thinking of adding this service or Tidal MQA. Currently I am shopping for a new Dac as my old one died. Right now I have patched together a streamer and Dac and am happy with the sound but I feel a better Dac could not hurt.


I just replaced my old PS Audio DAC with a second hand (only a few months old. Hard to find as they sell within a day, and most are selling to move up the Denafrips line only after a couple months) Denafrips Ares II R2R DAC. Thus far, very happy with it, and like the 'ladder DAC' idea vs a chip dependent DAC. Definitely check out Denafrips. The Ares is their 'lower tier' DAC, and they have others that costs 2-6 times as much. That said, many reviewers I trust feel the Ares cannot be touched by anything else in its price range, and even twice the cost. I just play vinyl so much, and have recently invested so much in my vinyl rig, I didn't want to spend the same for my digital front end. Right now. The Ares sounds very natural, but not overly 'warm'. Very nice soundstage in both detail, separation, and depth.

For your consideration. Good luck.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest002

In my view, this is Britten's masterpiece. Curlew River, a parable for Church performance.

Benjamin Britten conducting Peter Pears (Madwoman), Bryan Drake (Traveller), John Shirley-Quirk (Ferryman), Harold Blackburn (Abbot), Bruce Webb (Voice of the Spirit), Double Bass - Stuart Knussen (double bass), Richard Adeney (flute), Osian Ellis (harp), Neill Sanders (horn), Philip Ledger (organ), James Blades (percussion), Cecil Aronowitz (viola)


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

For Britten's Birthday, String Quartets 1-3 performed by Belcea. My favourite recording of these and recommended.










Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos 1 and 2. Truls Mork, Jarvi, Bergen. These are excellent, Mork does a fine job and ably supported by Bergen. This disc also has the 2 piano version of Carnival of the Animals which I've never liked but it is well performed by Lorie and Mercier.










Beethoven: Diabelli Variations. Barenboim. I quite liked these.










Contemporary Voices. Quartets by Ran, Higdon and a Quintet by Zwillich featuring Otis Murphy. Pacifica Quartet. All three works were written for Pacifica. I thought "Glitter Doom Shards Memory" by Shulamit Ran was extremely moving and receives its premiere recording here. The Pacifica performs superbly as usual. Well worth checking out.










Haydn: Op. 20 quartets. Doris. I never grow tired of these. Outstanding performance and recommended.


----------



## elgar's ghost

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 146340
> 
> 
> In my view, this is Britten's masterpiece. Curlew River, a parable for Church performance.
> 
> Benjamin Britten conducting Peter Pears (Madwoman), Bryan Drake (Traveller), John Shirley-Quirk (Ferryman), Harold Blackburn (Abbot), Bruce Webb (Voice of the Spirit), Double Bass - Stuart Knussen (double bass), Richard Adeney (flute), Osian Ellis (harp), Neill Sanders (horn), Philip Ledger (organ), James Blades (percussion), Cecil Aronowitz (viola)


It is indeed excellent. And as for Britten taking his inspiration from a Japanese play and then evoking so vividly the isolation of the East Anglian fens - genius.


----------



## Gothos

This is my favourite version of this piece.I also own one by The

Sixteen.Have heard a couple of others.This one still stands out for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Gothos said:


> This is my favourite version of this piece.I also own one by The
> 
> Sixteen.Have heard a couple of others.This one still stands out for me.


Yep. That one is the gold standard for me also.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 3, Manfred Overture.*

This box set is one of my top purchases for the year. The two Beethoven discs are a little disappointing, but the rest is oustanding, at least to my ears.


----------



## Guest002

For a ballet, it was either _Prince of the Pagodas_ or _Plymouth Town_, a very early work from his time at the Royal College of Music.

At only 26 minutes long, _Plymouth Town_ won it!
Grant Llewellyn and the BBC Symphony Orchestra

Notes nicked from somewhere on the Intertubes without acknowledgement:

_Among his very first works during his time in the Royal College of Music, Britten composed music for a ballet named Plymouth Town. The plot is quite simple: it is a tale of unrequited love between a Bad Girl and a Noble Sailor that occurs in Plymouth, Devon, and most of the music is based upon a sea shanty named "A-Roving". Even here, Britten is already in command of musical structures and orchestral balance, using limited resources to achieve concise expression._


----------



## Guest002

elgars ghost said:


> It is indeed excellent. And as for Britten taking his inspiration from a Japanese play and then evoking so vividly the isolation of the East Anglian fens - genius.


Genius is exactly the word. It ends up being a parochial morality play that somehow manages to absorb influences from round the globe, and has touches of the cinematographic in it, too (the ferryman's bargepole strokes, for example!)

I hadn't realised until just now, following it in the score, how many War Requiem techniques made their way into the score (such as the gradual accelerando and tremolando of the percussion, and the 'free-chatter' of voices on a note, as in the WR's Sanctus opening). It is of a piece with everything else he wrote, in other words, and yet is utterly unique in its economy and intensity. And the ending is just incredibly moving.

There's a requiem for a lost child in there. I think it's Britten's requiem for himself, frankly.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Chamber Music* Musica Antiqua Koln ; Reinhard Goebel on Archiv









Three discs from this 8 CD set make up tonight's listening. Mainly Sonatas.


----------



## Guest002

It always annoyed me that Rostropovich never recorded the 3rd cello suite, but apparently it just reduced him to tears every time he played it so he never wanted to record it. Something to do with the inclusion of Russian folktunes and a quotation from the _Kontakion_, the Russian Hymn for the Dead. I can't remember where I heard that story, but it's a shame we only have 2 Rostopovich recordings of the cello suites as a result, not the full set.

Anyway, I don't know too many versions of the Cello Suite No. 3, but this Tim Hugh one is pretty good (in my non-cellist opinion).


----------



## Itullian

Symphonie Fantastique from this great bargain set


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
String Quintet in G minor, K.516
String Quintet in D major, K.593









Amadeus Quartet 
Cecil Aronowitz*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Hungarian Dances, Variations on a theme by Haydn
*

Recorded in 1949, the sound is very good. There doesn't seem to be much Furtwanglering going on in these that I can tell, but it's a good recording.


----------



## Guest002

Another masterpiece, String Quartet No. 3, played by the Amadeus Quartet for whom it was written (and who played it to Ben in his library, two months before he died).

It was the work which introduced me to the concept of playing harmonics. I had no idea what the 'weird sound' was and had to ask a cellist friend, whose eyes I remember, rolled considerably.

I guess we all have to learn some how, some day!


----------



## Guest002

And out of left field, we have _Timpany Piece for Jimmy_, written in 1955 for Britten's favourite percussionist, James Blades. The man who took a Rolls-Royce spring to fashion an instrument whose sound Ben was happy with!

The recording comes from CD60 of the complete Britten set from Decca which has depressingly awful CD artwork. So I can't find the actual artwork originally used when the piece was first released (probably as the run-out track on an LP, as it only lasts 1'28"!) I have therefore improvised with a picture of said James Blades doing his nut with a tam-tam. And possibly a Rolls-Royce spring.


----------



## Guest002

Osian Ellis was a great harpist and this was a good recording of the Harp Suite written for him (despite the questionable album art work).


----------



## WVdave

Herbert Von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker - 100 Masterpieces
Maurice Ravel; Bolero, Daphnis Et Chloé, Suite No. 2 
Claude Debussy; La Mer, Prélude À L'Après-midi D'Un Faune
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 423 217-2, CD, Compilation, Remastered, Germany, 1988.


----------



## Guest002

This was the first opera of Britten's that really got me going for his music: _The Rape of Lucretia_, Britten conducting the English Chamber Orchestra with Peter Pears, Janet Baker, Heather Harper, John Shirley-Quirke and loads of others.

I first watched it in a darkened church in my home town, in November (so, very dark -and bloody cold!). The bit where Tarquinius approaches Lucretia consisted of a loinclothed and rather muscular Tarquinius prowling up the entire nave toward the stage, through the audience, carefully spotlit. 'The pity is, that sin has so much grace it moves like virtue' was never so true! There were a lot of flustered blue-coiffured ladies afterwards is all I will say  Not a performance I've forgotten in almost 40 years, anyway!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the Scottish Chamber Orch.

Brahms 2nd Symphony and the Haydn Variations.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Jaakko Mantyjarvi:


----------



## Bkeske

Two by Boulez conducting The Cleveand Orchestra, from the box set.









This one does not enough play by me given how good it is....


----------



## KenOC

Takacs Quartet playing Beethoven's Op. 131. It simply doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Bkeske

Schubert 8 'Unfinished' (1960) & 9 'The Great' (1957). Old library copy. Can't get enough of most these Sony Essential Classic releases.


----------



## Posauner

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6
Antal Dorati, London Symphony


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schreker, Chamber Symphony*

Franz Welser-Most and the Camerata Academia Salzburg. Under his direction, this is how I think Schreker's music should sound.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146369


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Concertos Nos. 9, 15, 22, 25, 27

Alfred Brendel, piano
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner

1975, 1976, 1978, 1979, 1982; compilation 1994


----------



## Bkeske

This may be my favorite conducting and performance of this symphony. Yea, maybe I'm a 'homer', but regardless, it is very good IMO.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Bo Hansson:


















I'm giving my planar magnetic headphones (Oppo PM-2) a spin on my headphone rig.


----------



## Knorf

*Alfredo Casella*: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 12
BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mozart: 
Serenade Kv361 'Gran Partita'
Divertimento Kv166*
Zefiro
Alfredo Bernardini, Cond. 
Rec. 1996

*CD #3 FROM

*


----------



## Bkeske

CD #3, Symphonies 5,6,&7. Love this set. Also loving my new DAC.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Marcel Dupré: Organ Works Vol. 6








*


----------



## ELbowe

Not sure if this will work but today's Guardian featured in "Culture" section Ravel's "L'Enfant et les Sortilèges" full opera (LSO) imbedded (?) in the article one can watch the performance.... in these times this brings a smile to the face (except for the All Blacks Jersey ) fun....https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...sortileges-review-vopera-updating-ravel-video


----------



## Bkeske

1) Concerto for Violin, Strings and Continuo in E major BWV 1042, 2) Concerto for 2 Violins, Strings and Continuo in D minor BWV 1043, 3) Concerto for Violin, Strings and Continuo in A minor BWV 1041, 4) Concerto for Oboe, Violin, Strings and Continuo in C minor BWV 1060. Released 2003


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage ‎- Music For Piano 1-84 *
Sabine Liebner


----------



## SanAntone

Bkeske said:


> View attachment 146364


Just yesterday I listened to the Concerto in G from this recording. Very enjoyable.


----------



## pmsummer

_FROM ME FLOWS WHAT YOU CALL TIME
TWILL BY TWILIGHT (In Memory of Morton Feldman)
REQUIEM_
*Toru Takemitsu*
Nexus Percussion Ensemble
Pacific Symphony Orchestra
Carl St.Clair - conductor
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## eljr

Handel Choruses

Mark Brown (studioproducer), Michael Chance (counter-tenor), Simon Birchall, Robert Evans, Lynda Russell, Mark Padmore (tenor)

The Sixteen, The Sixteen Orchestra, Harry Christophers

Release Date: 2nd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: COR16180
Label: Coro
Length: 80 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

*Charles Ives - Sonatas for Violin and Piano* - No. 2









Hansheinz Schneeberger, violin
Daniel Cholette, piano


----------



## Bkeske

Breaking into some vinyl before the night is over.....Angel reissue, 1980's


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 24-26-27-22-23-24

Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## Bkeske

CBS Masterworks reissue 1985, (originally Columbia Masterworks 1967).


----------



## Lisztian

Piano Quintet No. 2: before I actually listened to his music the impression I had of this composer was that he was a dry academic with no time for beauty (I think the composer himself may have contributed to this impression). Based on this disc, that is 100% not true. His music is full of beautiful, seductive textures and lines, as well as passages/movements of effective dynamism. This CD is highly recommended for those new to this composer (with the caveat that it's the only one I've really listened to, but it sure convinced me), although I find the opening Scherzo to be tough going (as I often do with serial solo piano works).









Waltz Op. 18: Chopin's waltzes have grown on me. Sometimes their artful charm is just what one needs.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146384


*Claudio Monteverdi*

Teatro d'Amore

Nuria Rial, soprano
Philippe Jarousskiy, countertenor
Cyril Auvity, tenor
Jan van Elsacker, tenor
João Fernandes, bass

L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar, direction

2009


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet, Grieg: Carmen & Peer Gynt Suites

St Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin

Bizet: Carmen Suite No. 1
Bizet: Carmen: Danse Bohème
Bizet: Garde montant
Grieg: Anitra's Dance (from Peer Gynt)
Grieg: In the Hall of the Mountain King (from Peer Gynt)
Grieg: Morning (from Peer Gynt)
Grieg: Peer Gynt: Arabian Dance
Grieg: Peer Gynt: Ase's Death


----------



## Gothos

Another new work for me.

Hooray for Naxos.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11/ Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22**

Waltz No. 1 in E flat major 'Grande Valse Brillante', Op. 18

Krystian Zimerman (piano)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Kirill Kondrashin
Recorded: 1979-03-11
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Amsterdam

Krystian Zimerman (piano)**
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Carlo Maria Giulini
Recorded: 1979-11
Recording Venue: Shrine Auditorium, Los Angeles


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Insomnia plus Peer Gynt


----------



## Skakner

*Brahms - Symphony 1*

There are numerous Brahms cycles. Kurt Sanderling's cycle with Staatskapelle Dresden, from early 70's is a very good one. The IV movement one of the very best, to my ears.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various works 1826-27, part three of three between now and early afternoon.

_Rondeau brillant_ in B-minor for violin and piano D895 (1826):
_Fantasie_ in C for violin and piano D934 (1827):










_(4) Impromptus_ for piano D935 (1827):










17 songs from 1827, inc.

_Wolke und Quelle_ [_Cloud and Stream_] for voice and piano D896B [Text: Karl Gottfried Ritter von Leitner] (1827 inc.):
_Schiffers Scheidelied_ [_The Sailor's Farewell Song_] for voice and piano D910 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1827):
_Der Hochzeitsbraten_ [_The Wedding Roast_] comic trio for soprano, tenor, bass and piano D930 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1827):










_Adagio_ [_Notturno_] in E-flat - movement for piano trio D897 (1827?):
Piano Trio no.1 in B-flat D898 (1827?):


----------



## Rogerx

Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
7th October 2016
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
October 2016
Disc of the Month
Finalist - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2017
Finalist - Instrumental
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2016
Winner
ECHO Klassik Awards
2017
Winner
Winner - Jahrespreis
Schallplattenkritik Awards
2017
Winner - Jahrespreis
Best Classical Instrumental Solo
Grammy Awards
60th Awards (2017)
Best Classical Instrumental Solo


----------



## Georgegreece

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 / Wagner: Tannhäuser Overture (Live)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Malx

Earlier for the Saturday Symphony thread:
*Glazunov, Symphony No 5 - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Jose Serebrier.*

Now - something I intended playing yesterday but didn't get around to:
*Bartok, Sonata for Violin & Piano - Laurent Korcia (violin) Jean-Efflam Bavouzet.*


----------



## Rogerx

Véronique Gens: Tragediennes 1 (French Operatic Tragedies)

Véronique Gens (soprano)

Ensemble les Talens Lyrique, Christophe Rousset


----------



## Jacck

*Ferencz Liszt - Harmonies poétiques et religieuses*
Osborne


----------



## Guest002

Janet Baker doing her nut in Britten's _Phaedra_. Wonderful!


----------



## Malx

One of my discoveries of this year has been Buxtehude and this disc in particular.
*Buxtehude, Abendmusiken - Ensemble Masques, Olivier Fortin & Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier.*

*Monteverdi, Lamento d'Arianna & Madrigals for two voices - Helga Muller-Molinari (mezzo-soprano), Rene Jacobs (counter-tenor), William Christie (harpsichord), Konrad Junghanel (theorbo), Concerto Vocale.*


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage (1912-1992): Two5, for trombone and piano (1991)*






James Fulkerson, trombone
Frank Denyer, pianoforte.

The composition uses time brackets. The piano part contains a large amount of seperate pitch events for each time bracket, varying between single tones and dyads. The trombone part is notated in Cage's six-step microtonal system. It also includes glissandos. There are several passages in the work where both musicians remain silent (some of the silences last up to 5 minutes).


----------



## Merl

Classic Taneyev SQ cycle this morning. SQs 1-3. Not played this in a lonnnnng time. Criminally silly from me.


----------



## eljr

A Festive Baroque Christmas

Academy of Ancient Music, Paul Goodwin and The Choir of the AAM, The Choir of the AAM and Paul Goodwin, Academy of Ancient Music and Paul Goodwin

Release Date: 10th Oct 1997
Catalogue No: HCX3957202
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Series: Classical Express
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Got to have the Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, really. Benjamin Britten, Peter Pears, the London Symphony Orchestra and Barry Tuckwell on the horn. I might wind up the gramophone later today and play my 3-disk original 1944 version, if I can find a new needle. That's with the Boyd Neel orchestra and Dennis Brain on horn.


----------



## mikeh375

^^^Just did 'Pagodas' with score. The man was a sensational orchestrator and the inventiveness of his ideas, especially when he combines seemingly disparate ones is exhilarating and breathtaking...*.I Hate him*........


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in Morten Lauridsen's "Lux aeterna":









edit: I'll also listen to the "Ave Maria" before ejecting the disc.


----------



## Handelian

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 146394
> 
> 
> Got to have the Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, really. Benjamin Britten, Peter Pears, the London Symphony Orchestra and Barry Tuckwell on the horn. I might wind up the gramophone later today and play my 3-disk original 1944 version, if I can find a new needle. That's with the Boyd Neel orchestra and Dennis Brain on horn.


I have the original on CD. Pears in fresher voice


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Lyric Pieces

Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage: Fifty-Eight* (1992)






for 58 wind players (1992).

Pannonisches Blasorchester diretta da Wim van Zutphen.

Every part consists of 5 double sheets with flexible time brackets. The parts contain between 64 and 71 individual notes each. Dynamics and accentuation are left upto the performers. Cage does not suggest long sounds to be soft "because he associated wind bands with an attitude of celebration and joyfulness" (Rob Haskins)

The work was commissioned by Solf Schaefer, head of music at Austrian Radio's provincial studio in Graz. It was written especially to be performed in the "Landhaushof" in Graz with the performers to be positioned in the 58 arches of this courtyard.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in Morten Lauridsen's "Lux aeterna":
> 
> View attachment 146396
> 
> 
> edit: I'll also listen to the "Ave Maria" before ejecting the disc.


Morning Joe.

You are gonna laugh at me but I called on that Bel Canto Dac yesterday to make an offer. I could not get through so now the question becomes, will I change my mind by tomorrow? I'll continue to stream through my PC via USB to the Dac> I'd be able to get 
lossless high-res streaming up to 24-bit, 192kHz from Qobuz.


----------



## eljr

Winter Songs

Ola Gjeilo (piano)

Release Date: 17th Nov 2017
Catalogue No: 4816326
Label: Decca
Length: 53 minutes


----------



## Guest002

mikeh375 said:


> ^^^Just did 'Pagodas' with score. The man was a sensational orchestrator and the inventiveness of his ideas, especially when he combines seemingly disparate ones is exhilarating and breathtaking...*.I Hate him*........


Pagodas is on my wish-list for full score. It's quite pricey at Boosey's, I'm afraid. Fingers crossed for the National Lottery next week, though!


----------



## Dimace

I must admit that after the Romanian, when it comes to Anton, I choose the *Günter.* The reason is that I can have a full Brucknerian outcome with an easier way. Wand is painting the canvas with bold lines. Celibitache wants greater attention from the listener to fully exploit his magical colors. (Günter, Herbert & Böhm, maybe also the Eugene have (almost) the same approach to the Monk) This *8th* is no exception. Clear, straightforward approach, great outcome, a joy for our ears. A very nice 2xLPs (Harmonia Mundi, 1979) LP set and a good bargain. Recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

*Fauré*


----------



## Guest002

I've always enjoyed the boisterous fun of the Cantata Academica (George Malcolm, London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Jennifer Vyvyan, Peter Pears, Helen Watts and the incomparable Owen Brannigan).


----------



## Guest002

Handelian said:


> I have the original on CD. Pears in fresher voice


You mean this one?









I have that too, but if I'm going to play that version, I prefer to get the old wind-up out and give it a whirl! Me and mono tend not to get on, unless I can make an event of it!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Serenades 1 & 2

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1967-10-04
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## eljr

Veni Domine

Advent & Christmas from the Sistine Chapel

Cecilia Bartoli (mezzo)

Sistine Chapel Choir, Massimo Palombella

Release Date: 27th Oct 2017
Catalogue No: 4797524
Label: DG
Length: 64 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
1st December 2017


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Grieg - Concert Overture: In Autumn (Kamu/BIS)
Franck - Symphony in D minor (Monteux/RCA)*


----------



## jim prideaux

Bach performed by Pinnock, Standage, Wilcock and the English Concert.

Violin Concertos BWV 1041-3.

Am having a little discussion with myself......Why do I not listen to Baroque ( ore precisely Bach) music when I derive this degree of enjoyment from doing so!


----------



## Guest002

Prince of the Pagodas. I'm blaming MikeH for putting me in mind of it!
Britten conducting the Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden.
Unfortunately, this version has cuts which the Knussen restores. But it's Britten conducting Britten, so...


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir in music by Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## Rogerx

Barber & Ives: String Quartets

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Helgi

It's Schubert symphony Sunday at my house. Today's listening so far:










Symphonies 3, 4 and 5 with Wand/Cologne










Symphonies 3 & 8 with C. Kleiber/VPO










Symphonies 1, 5 and 9 with Harnoncourt/RCO


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146404


*George Frideric Handel*

An Ode for St. Cecilia's Day
Cecilia, volgi un sguardo

The King's Consort
Robert King

2004


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 3 & Piano Concerto

Justus Frantz (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Ives*


----------



## Guest002

Thanks to RockyIII for reminding me: A Hymn to St. Cecila, Matthew Best, Corydon Singers


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable...*

*Gustav Mahler 
Symphony no.2 in C minor 









Heather Harper
Helen Watts

Sir Georg Solti
London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus *


----------



## ELbowe

*LP Sunday (Piano):

Guiomar Novaes' Encores
Guiomar Novaes 
Label: VOX, LP, Mono 1952

The Art of Sergei Rachmaninoff Vol. 2
Sergei Rachmaninoff ‎
Label: RCA Camden LP, Mono 1959

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 in E Flat Major, Op. 73 / Piano Sonata No. 8 in C Minor, Op. 13
Dame Moura Lympany ‎
Label: Music-Appreciation Records LP, Stereo 1957*


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

CD5

Sonate pour flûte et piano - Sonate pour hautbois et piano - Sonate pour clarinette et piano - Elégie pour cor et piano - Sonate pour 2 clarinettes - Sonate pour clarinette et basson - Sonate pour cor, trompette et trombone - 3 mouvements perpétuels pour 9 instruments

Emmanuel Pahud, Michel Debost, Jacques Février, Maurice Bourgue, Michel Portal, Alan Civil, Maurice Gabai, Amaury Wallez, John Wilbraham, John Iveson, Orchestre De La Garde Républicaine, François Boulange

*Beautiful music for Flute and Clarinet and a few pieces wich are completely new for me.*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146412


*Sergei Rachmaninov*
Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Variations on a Theme of Chopin
Variations on a Theme of Corelli

*Daniil Trifonov*
Rachmaniana

Daniil Trifonov, piano
The Philadelphia Orchestra
Yannick-Nézet-Séguin

2015


----------



## Itullian

Finishing up this set. I like it a lot more than i remembered.


----------



## eljr

Glass: Escape

Gerard Cousins

Release Date: 4th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: OMM0148
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## Guest002

People sometimes forget Britten was a child of the '30s: the Blues era. He could knock out a good bluesy tune along with the best of them. Some fun little pieces here. I only have it credited to 'Instrumental Ensemble', so I can't tell you who's playing, but it's good stuff!


----------



## cougarjuno

Glenn Gould's 1955 recording of Bach's Goldberg Variations


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bax - String Quartet #1 - Maggini Quartet
(Thanks to the Weekly String Quartet thread.)


Beethoven - Fidelio - Klemperer/Philharmonia/Ludwig/Vickers/Price/Berry

The classic recording. I wanted to squeeze this in before the Beethoven 250 year ends. Great recording, however, I slightly prefer a cassette tape of highlights from Fidelio I bought in the late 80's of Bohm conducting the VPO(?). Of course this Klemperer-led recording is fantastic, but Bohm's performance sounds more natural and organic, and everything has a poetic, yet almost spiritual flow. Nothing in Bohm's performance sounds forced, and the Prisoner's Chorus is heavenly. Nevertheless, one is in safe hands with the Klemperer, which deserves its legendary status.


----------



## cougarjuno

Bourdon said:


> *Poulenc*
> 
> CD5
> 
> Sonate pour flûte et piano - Sonate pour hautbois et piano - Sonate pour clarinette et piano - Elégie pour cor et piano - Sonate pour 2 clarinettes - Sonate pour clarinette et basson - Sonate pour cor, trompette et trombone - 3 mouvements perpétuels pour 9 instruments
> 
> Emmanuel Pahud, Michel Debost, Jacques Février, Maurice Bourgue, Michel Portal, Alan Civil, Maurice Gabai, Amaury Wallez, John Wilbraham, John Iveson, Orchestre De La Garde Républicaine, François Boulange
> 
> *Beautiful music for Flute and Clarinet and a few pieces wich are completely new for me.*


I had just noticed this Poulenc box set, and put it on my must buy list. Also I see Michel Debost is the flutist, whose son was a neighbor of mine in NYC.


----------



## eljr

Glass: Les Enfants Terribles

Katia & Marielle Labeque (piano)

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4855097
Label: DG
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Dimace

Right now: The GREAT *Clara *superbly plays* Mozart's Konzert Für Klavier Und Orchester Nr. 13 C-dur KV 415.* What I like to her is her ability to give a romantic note to Mozart, without losing the spirit of his music. Excellent DG LP (RI from 1961)


----------



## eljr

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris

Leonard Bernstein (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra & Columbia Symphony Orchestra

Release Date: 6th Dec 2010
Catalogue No: 88697700432
Label: Sony
Series: Originals
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

cougarjuno said:


> I had just noticed this Poulenc box set, and put it on my must buy list. Also I see Michel Debost is the flutist, whose son was a neighbor of mine in NYC.


So....you do have a special connection ,if you like the music of Poulenc,it is a fine box.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig" and BWV 60, "O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort!"
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Cantatas for the 24th Sunday after Trinity.


----------



## Guest002

Well, it's time to conclude my Day of Jubilee, with _Albert Herring_, conducting the English Chamber Orchestra and a cast of dozens. It took me a while to learn to like this one: Sylvia Fisher's dramatic coloratura being something of an acquired taste, I think! It's also _terribly_ middle class humour, with plenty of digs at the expense of the workers! But, these days, I think it a hoot and Fisher's Lady Billows is just a gorgeous monstrosity of mostly benevolent, if also prurient, patronisation!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various works 1827-28, part one for this evening.

_March_ [_Kindermarsch_] in G for piano duet D928 (1827):
_Grand Rondeau_ in A for piano duet D951 (1828):










_Kantate für Irene Kiesewetter_ for mixed choir and piano duet D936 [Text: anon.] (1827):
_Der 92 Psalm_ for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, bass and mixed choir D953 (1828):
_Glaube, Hoffnung und Liebe_ [_Belief, Hope and Love_] for mixed choir and piano D954 [Text: Johann Anton Friedrich Reil] (1828):










_Drei Klavierstücke_ D946 (1828):










Piano Trio no.2 in E-flat D929 (1827):










Piano Sonata no.19 in C-minor D958 (1828):


----------



## Eramire156

*Milstein and Bach on the turntable*

doesn't get much better than this.

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Partias and Sonatas for Unaccompanied Violin 









Nathan Milstein*

Capital PRC 8370


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Nielsen: Symphony No. 5

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Jarvi

Release Date: 25th Oct 2004
Catalogue No: CD80615
Label: Telarc


----------



## Guest




----------



## Colin M

Prokofiev Symphony No. 7. Ruud, Bergen Philharmonic 

Hard at times to believe this was his last work and composed in the Soviet Union in 1952. He was to pass a year later on the same day as Stalin. There is so much joyful DSCH and even late Romantic Pre Revolution intention here. I love this performance!


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Orchestral Suites & Chamber Music* Musica Antiqua Koln; Reinhard Goebel on Archiv









Over the last two evenings I have listened to 5 discs from this 8 disc set. Tonight I am listening to the remaining three. This feature Orchestral Suites and various sonatas.

This set gets the thumbs up from me!


----------



## Helgi

Eramire156 said:


> doesn't get much better than this.
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach
> Partias and Sonatas for Unaccompanied Violin
> 
> Nathan Milstein*
> 
> Capital PRC 8370


Have you heard the Arthur Grumiaux recording? And if so, how do you think they compare?

Going to see if I find this on Spotify.


----------



## senza sordino

Still more French music today and yesterday:
Dukas Fanfare, La Peri, & The Sorcerer's Apprentice; Chabrier Suite Pastorale, Chabrier Espana. Spotify. Terrific









Saint Saens Danse bacchanale, Le Rouet d'Omphale, Phaeton, Danse macabre, La Jeunnesse d'Hercule, March militaire francaise, Overture to "La Princesse jaune", Une nuit a Lisbonne, Spartacus, Marche du couronnement









Saint Saens Piano Concertos 1 through 5. The first time listening to 1 and 3. Spotify









Ibert Escales, Sarabande from Don Quixote, Overture du fete, Feerique, Divertissement for Chamber Orchestra, Hommage de Mozart, Suite Symphonique 'Paris'. Spotify. The first time listening to this. I don't know much about Ibert at all. I really enjoyed this disk, I'd be happy if it were in my collection.









Milhaud Violin Concertos 1 and 2, Concertino du Printemps, La Boeuf sur le toit. Spotify. Nice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9
*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Weber clarinet concertos, delightfully played by Benny Goodman with Jean Martinon.









From the "Jean Martinon: Complete Chicago SO Recordings" box (RCA/Sony).


----------



## starthrower




----------



## WVdave

Strauss; Waltzes - Overtures
Bruno Walter Conducts The Columbia Symphony Orchestra 
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5113, Vinyl, LP, US, 1956.


----------



## Guest

No.7.


----------



## pmsummer

CANZONI E DANZE
_Wind Music from Renaissance Italy_
*Lia Agostini - Jacques Arcadelt - Guido Ferretti - Costanzo Festa - Cesario Gussago - Ruffo - Horatio Vecchi*
Piffaro
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## flamencosketches

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schrecker, Prelude to a Dream*
> 
> I guess this recording is nice, but it seems like there's something missing. The only word I can think of is, for Schrecker, it needs to be more lambent. It's like what Beecham does to Delius; there's something there between the notes.


I listened to that work earlier this morning only it was the BBC Philharmonic/Sinaisky Recording. What is a performance which brings the lambency, in your opinion? It's a great work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I listened to that work earlier this morning only it was the BBC Philharmonic/Sinaisky Recording. What is a performance which brings the lambency, in your opinion? It's a great work.


I don't know of a particular recording; I just could feel something was missing. An example of the lambency feeling I want to hear is, for example, Franz Weser-Most's recording of the Chamber Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

I'm listening to the high-res download from Quboz. This particular symphony sounds great for Furtwangler, at least to my ears and my sound system.

View attachment 146440


----------



## flamencosketches

Joining in the birthday festivities...:










*Benjamin Britten*: Nocturne, op.60. Peter Pears, Benjamin Britten, London Symphony Orchestra

I don't spend as much time with this work as with the other two on the disc, but it's equally good. I'm not always in the mood for Britten, but when it all clicks, his music is great. I definitely hear in his music a kindred spirit, someone who was a bit too sensitive for this world, and quite tormented for it. At the same time I feel that he was a composer who was very interested in psychology, not unlike his friend Shostakovich. Perhaps I'm projecting, and I will defer to the Britten people on this one, but that's how I hear it at this stage in life. Happy birthday to the master...


----------



## pmsummer

THE NYMPHS OF THE RHINE, OP.8, VOL.1
_Sonatas for Two Violas da Gamba_
*Johannes Schenck*
Les Voix Humaines

_Naxos_


----------



## flamencosketches

Really enjoyed that work, actually. Put me into the mood for more Britten...:










*Benjamin Britten*: Symphony for Cello & Orchestra, op.68. Mstislav Rostropovich, Benjamin Britten, English Chamber Orchestra

This is kind of a spiky, modernistic work, but with very lush orchestration and lyrical writing for the cello. The last two minutes of the first movement are beautiful!


----------



## Joe B

Graham Ross leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge and the Dmitri Ensemble in music by Arvo Part, Peteris Vasks and Sir James MacMillan:









*Part: De pacem, Domine
Part: The Woman with the Alabaster Box
Vasks: Plainscapes
Part: Magnificat
Part: Nunc dimittis
MacMillan: Miserere
Part: Stabat Mater*


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn: Symphonies, Vol. 29 (Nos. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5)
Patrick Gallois


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn - Complete symphonies (1-104)









Austro-Hungarian Haydn
Orchestra, Adam Fischer

Esterhazy Palace, Eisenstadt, Austria
Licensed from Nimbus Records, UK; Brilliant Classics


----------



## 13hm13

Patrick Gallois, Sinfonia Finlandia Jyvaskyla / Carr, Hewitt, Reinagle - The 18th Century American Overture


----------



## Neo Romanza

*Villa-Lobos
A Prole Do Bebê No. 1
Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 - Preludio
As Três Marias
Rudepoêma
Nelson Freire*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146447


*Sir Arnold Bax*

Symphonies Nos. 1-7
Rogue's Comedy Overture
Tintagel

BBC Philharmonic
Vernon Handley

2003


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

Bach: Goldberg Variations Product Image
 New,   Offer, Bach: Goldberg Variations

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

Just when you think there are enough recordings of Bach's Goldberg Variations, here comes one that makes the music sound fresh off the page...Kolesnikov's Goldbergs are softly spoken, but they... - The Guardian, 29th October 2020,


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage - Branches*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano concertos'
1-2-3-4


----------



## Lisztian

Jacck said:


> *Ferencz Liszt - Harmonies poétiques et religieuses*
> Osborne


What do you think of this recording? I'm considering getting it...


----------



## Lisztian

Pelecis Concertino Bianco
Vasks Vasaras Vakara Muzika
Vasks Cantabile for String Orchestra
Part Spiegel Im Spiegel

I'm a sucker for this kind of simple beauty.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*ASMF 60th Anniversary Box

Disc 8*










*Telemann*

5 Violin Concertos
Overture to "Hamburger Ebb und Fluth"

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Denis Vigay, cello
Iona Brown, violin and director


----------



## Gothos

Again,more unexplored territory.


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition, etc.

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner

Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian March
Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture
Kabalevsky: Colas Breugnon Overture
Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Tchaikovsky: Marche slave, Op. 31


----------



## jim prideaux

Eramire156 said:


> *Gustav Mahler
> Symphony no.2 in C minor
> 
> View attachment 146408
> 
> 
> Heather Harper
> Helen Watts
> 
> Sir Georg Solti
> London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus *


A very different photograph (and I cannot recall seeing the cover before) of Mahler......seems to present him in a very different light from others....illuminating!


----------



## Jacck

Lisztian said:


> What do you think of this recording? I'm considering getting it...


I think that both the composition and the playing are excellent, but I dont have comparison to other recordings. You can listen to samples here
https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA67445


----------



## Rogerx

The Chopin Album

Sol Gabetta (cello) & Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 7 in C sharp minor
Chopin: Grand Duo for Cello and Piano (on themes from Meyerbeer's Robert le Diable)
Chopin: Nocturne No. 4 in F major, Op. 15 No. 1
Chopin: Polonaise brillante Op. 3 for cello & piano
Franchomme: Nocturne for Cello and Piano, Op. 15 No.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age
Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev

Prokofiev: Cinderella - Three Pieces for Piano, Op. 95
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8 in B flat major, Op. 84
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20*
Stravinsky: Serenade in A for piano

Mariinsky (Kirov) Orchestra*
Valéry Gergiev
Recorded: 2019-10-22
Recording Venue: Mariinsky Theater Concert Hall, St. Petersburg


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various works 1827-28, part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Fantasie_ in F-minor for piano duet D940 (1828):
_Allegro_ [_Lebensstürme_] in A-minor for piano duet D947 (1828):










_Der 92 Psalm_ for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, bass and mixed choir D953 (1828):
_Hymnus an den heiligen Geist_ for four-part male choir and winds D948 - was D964 [Text: Anton Adolf Schmidl] (1828):










Piano Sonata no.20 in A D959 (1828):










_Winterreise_ [_Winter Journey_] - cycle of 24 songs for voice and piano D911 [Texts: Wilhelm Müller] (1827):


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 9 'Jeunehomme' K271 - Edna Stern, Orchestre de chambre d'Avergne, Arie van Beek*

This is a delicate performance/recording, in clear sound - one I go back to often.


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Symphony No 8 + Brahms Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Furtwangler*

I gave these a listen via Qobuz the box is available for download at a very reasonable price at present but I'll pass. The performances are very good with decent enough sound for the time but they are not so revelatory that I feel the need to buy - I can stream when the mood takes me.


----------



## Helgi

I'm looking into Sibelius symphony recordings, have been comparing this that and the other on Spotify for the past few days. Currently listening to Paavo Berglund and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe, starting with No.1, sounds promising.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Trios Nos. 1-3

Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## eljr

de Févin: Missa Ave Maria & Missa Salve sancta parens

The Brabant Ensemble, Stephen Rice

Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: CDA68265
Label: Hyperion
Length: 84 minutes
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Choral & Song Choice


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra, / Aubade and Piano concerto

François-René Duchable (piano) & Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, James Conlon


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Dialoques des Carmélites

Orchestre Du Théâtre National De L'Opéra de Paris

Pierre Dervaux


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I loaded the CD player with five featuring (mostly) the artistry of the world's greatest flutist, Jean-Pierre Rampal:

1. *Vivaldi*: _Concertos RV 514 & 509 for Flute and Violin_ (Isaac Stern, violin & conductor/Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute/Jerusalem Chamber Orchestra; *Telemann*: _Suite for Flute and Strings_ (Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute & conductor/Jerusalem Chamber Orchestra)
2. *Haydn*: _"London" Trios 1-4 & Divertissements for Flute, Violin & Cello # 2 & 6_ (Jean-Pierre Rampal, flure/Isaac Stern, violin/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello)
3. *Mozart*: _Four Flute Quartets_ (Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute/Alexander Schneider, viola/Isaac Stern, violin/Leonard Rose, cello)
4. *Claude Bolling*: _Picnic Suite_ (Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute/Alexander Lagoya, guitar/Claude Bolling, piano/Daniel Humair, drums/Guy Pederson, bass)
5. _Dinner Music/The Japanese Album_ (an anthology of Japanese melodies taken from albums of Japanese music featuring Jean-Pierre Rampal (flute), Isaac Stern (violin), and Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

I don't know if Rampal is really the world's greatest flutist, but he was certainly the most revered, even by James Galway who counts Rampal as his inspiration. Isaac Stern joins forces with Rampal on the Vivaldi, Haydn, and Mozart fare and between Rampal's effortless-sounding playing and Stern's warm, full tone, these classics serve up some perfect music for brunch. The Vivaldi is vibrant, the Telemann is pretty, and the Haydn and Mozart are really smooth.

Moving in to Claude Bolling's _Picnic Suite_, this classical/jazz blending is entertaining and mellow but not that different form Bollings other compositions that were composed for the likes of Pinchas Zukerman and Yo-Yo Ma. The finest Bolling work is the Concerto for Jazz Piano and Classical Guitar (get the George Shearing/Angel Romero recording on Angel records if you're interested).

We round things out with a compilation of excerpts from the "Japanese" albums that were made by Rampal, Stern, and Yo-Yo Ma; very heart-felt and very pretty.

All are CBS Masterworks recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

1. Strauss; Metamorphosen for 23 Solo Strings/
2.Wagner Siegfried Idyll
3.Baremann Adagio for clarinet and strings in D flat (formerly attrib. Wagner) - Jack Brymer, 
4. Schoenberg; Verklärte Nacht, Op.4

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## eljr

The Christmas Story

Theatre of Voices, Ars Nova Copenhagen, Paul Hillier

Release Date: 5th Sep 2011
Catalogue No: HMU807565
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 65 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
5th December 2011


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

This morning I listened to the last movement of Mahler 4 on all the recordings I have: Boulez, Chailly, Fischer, Gatti, Maazel, Previn, Reiner and Szell. I'm trying to figure out which singer I like the best (I'm not the biggest vocal music fan). I think at this point I like Bonney/Chailly and Battle/Maazel the best.

Having had enough classical singing for one day, I just listened to Bax String Quartet #1 with Maggini. This is such a great piece.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

This is a nice interpretation from 1944, with the typical Furtwangler peaks, valleys, and sunbursts (and the requisite coughing), but the sound isn't that great. I have a feeling I won't be listening to this one very much.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, Op. 31

Bianca Reim (soprano), Yoo-hoon Shin (tenor) & Axel Scheidig (bass)

Rundfunkchor Berlin, Nicolas Fink


----------



## SanAntone

*Olivier Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ* (1969)






Orchestra: Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France conducted by Myung-whun Chung
Chorus: Chœur de Radio France directed by Philip White
Piano soloist: Roger Muraro
Cello soloist: Eric Levionnois
Flute soloist: Thomas Prévost
Clarinet soloist: Robert Fontaine
Xylorimba soloist: Renaud Muzzolini
Vibraphone soloist: Emmanuel Curt
Marimba soloist: Francis Petit


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Préludes


----------



## Vasks

_another Ladies Night Out_

*Rebecca Clarke - Piano Trio (Neave/Chandos)
Lili Boulanger - D'un matin de printemps (Tortelier/Chandos)
Hilary Tann - Nothing Forgotten (North/South Consonance-N/S)
Grazyna Bacewicz - Divertimento for Strings (Teutsch/Olympia)*


----------



## eljr

Chilcott: In Winter's Arms

Choralis, Gretchen Kuhrmann

Release Date: 13th Oct 2017
Catalogue No: SIGCD512
Label: Signum
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146460


*Édouard Lalo*

Violin Concerto in F major
Fantaisie Norvégienne
Symphonie espagnole

Jean-Jacques Kantorow, violin
Granada City Orchestra
Kees Bakels, conductor

2009


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies No.4 'Italian' & No.5 'Reformation'

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

In dulci jubilo

Hannover Boys Choir, Camerata Hannover, soloists, Heinz Hennig

Release Date: 4th Sep 2012
Catalogue No: ROP7002
Label: Rondeau
Length: 39 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

Of the 1947 performance, John Ardion writes it is "among the conductor's most deeply felt and spontaneous recordings of Beethoven's music." I just started it, so it sounds like it will be interesting.


----------



## Bourdon

*De Leidse Koorboeken]

Vol.1 CD.1

Memento Salutis Auctor - Maria Mater
Thomas Crecquillon

O Magnum Mystermium - Ave Maria
Benedictus Appenzeller

Recordare Domine - Propterea Maestum
Thomas Crecquillon

Angelus Domini - Angelus Domini
Joachimus De Monte

Ave Salutis Ianua - Mysterium Mirabile
Thomas Crecquillon

Peccata Mea - Quoniam Iniquitatem
Johannes Cleeff

Christus Resurgens - Mortuus Est Enim
Joachimus De Monte

Ego Sum Panis - Ego Sum Panis - Gloria
Christian Hollander

Servus Tuus - Declaratio Sermonum
Thomas Crecquillon

Quem Di**** Homines - Petre Diligis Me
Johannes Richafort








*


----------



## Handelian

Handel St Cecelia Ode

Pinnock

Absolutely magnificent!


----------



## Malx

*Borodin, Symphony No 2 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.*

I have this recording in the 100 great Symphonies box I picked up for a few pounds.


----------



## SanAntone

*John Luther Adams: "there is no one, not even the wind..." *(Emerald City Music)






Emerald City Music presents the world premiere performance of John Luther Adams' "there is no one, not even the wind..."

This piece was co-commissioned by Emerald City Music, the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center, Camerata Pacifica, the Redlands Symphony Orchestra, and Chamber Music Northwest. This world premiere performance on September 15, 2017 was made possible in part by 4Culture.

Learn more about the inspiration behind the piece in our interview with Emerald City Music Artistic Director Kristin Lee and Executive Director Andrew Goldstein.

Performers:

Ransom Wilson & Tara Helen O'Connor, flutes
Ayano Kataoka & Svet Stoyanov, percussion
Michael Mizrahi, piano
Kristin Lee, violin
Yura Lee, viola
Dmitri Atapine, cello
Jennifer Godfrey, bass


----------



## jim prideaux

My appreciation of the Mozart symphonies seems very dependent upon the conductor, orchestra and recording. This is not necessarily as much the the case with the Piano Concertos however.

I am currently listening to the Mackerras/SCO recording of the 40th for the first time and based upon this introduction I can only imagine that I will be listening to their recordings of Mozart's symphonies with frequency!


----------



## eljr

THANKSGIVING - A Classic Thanksgiving: Songs of Praise

Michael Thompson (tenor), Gareth Green (organ), Johann Aratore (organ), Wolfgang Rubsam (organ)

Halifax Choral Society, London Symphony Brass, Capella Istropolitana, Oxford Camerata, Handel Festival Chamber Orchestra, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Ireland National Symphony Orchestra, John...

Release Date: 1st Oct 2001
Catalogue No: 8555294
Label: Naxos
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## Malx

*Berio, Sinfonia - Per Knoksson (violin), London Voices, Gothenburg SO, Peter Eötvös.*

Another disc selected by the random selector - also in the 100 Great Symphonies box (I'm sure some will take issue with its inclusion in such a box).
It's a piece that grows on me each time I listen to it - I'm not entirely sure how to describe it so if you get the chance give it a listen and make your own mind up (assuming you don't already know it).


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> My appreciation of the Mozart symphonies seems very dependent upon the conductor, orchestra and recording. This is not necessarily as much the the case with the Piano Concertos however.
> 
> I am currently listening to the Mackerras/SCO recording of the 40th for the first time and based upon this introduction I can only imagine that I will be listening to their recordings of Mozart's symphonies with frequency!


Listening to the 41st and increasingly impressed.......


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various works 1827-28, part three of three for the rest of today.

Schubert's early death was not just a tragedy because of a life taken away far too quickly but also one of the nastiest tricks fate could ever play on the cultural world. Nevertheless, we still have so much to be grateful for - the final couple of years provided a cornucopia of riches matched by hardly any other composer before or since, irrespective of lifespan.

_Tantum ergo_ in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D962 (1828):
_Offertorium: intende voci_ [_O Hearken Thou_] in D-flat for two tenors, mixed choir and orchestra D963 (1828):
Mass no.6 in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D950 (1828):










Piano Sonata no.21 in B-flat D960 (1828):










15 songs from 1828 for voice and piano:

_Herbst_ [_Autumn_] D945 [Text: Ludwig Rellstab] (1828):
_Schwanengesang_ [_Swansong_] - collection of thirteen songs D957 [Texts: Ludwig Rellstab/Heinrich Heine] (1828):
_Die Taubenpost_ [_The Pigeon Post_] D965A [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1828):










String Quintet in C D956 (1828):


----------



## Guest002

I was at the Maltings for the first performance of this work (apart from the BBC broadcast in the 1940s, of course). Same narrators etc. It's potentially the only Britten premiere I ever attended!

I love this work. It includes Britten's first song for Peter Pears (A thousand, thousand gleaming fires... which is magnificent). And a wonderful story about a boy that gets run over by a horse (you've got to listen to it to find out why it's wonderful!)

My complaint with this recording is about the levels: the narrators are so quiet compared to the singers/orchestra that, at normal volumes, they are barely audible at times. But a bit of volume tinkering is acceptable for work of this quality, I think.

Also: And there was War in Heaven! is splendid! I love anything to do with St. Michael and his expelling Satan from Heaven (Bach does some wonderful cantatas on the same subject, but Britten beats him hands down, I fear!)


----------



## Eramire156

Helgi said:


> Have you heard the Arthur Grumiaux recording? And if so, how do you think they compare?
> 
> Going to see if I find this on Spotify.


Not in years, I'll keep an eye out for it on vinyl because I remember liking vey much.


----------



## pmsummer

VAUGHAN WILLIAMS
Fantasia on Greensleeves - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - The Lark Ascending - Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1 - In the Fen Country - Five Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus'
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
The New Queen's Hall Orchestra
Hagai Shaha - violin
Barry Wordsworth - conductor
_
Argo_


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 44
London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn

I'm trying to find a way to like this piece. There are definitely parts I like, some parts even quite a lot, but then inevitably some fat, brainless, glurgy melody appears and I feel the rising urge to vomit. The struggle is real.

I do very much like Rachmaninoff's choral music, and couple of his symphonic poems as well as the Symphonic Dances, but oy veh, these symphonies... Yet I give this one and the First a try every few years. I've already given up on the Second, which I deem hopeless and beyond redemption.

Shostakovich's Sixth Symphony, included on this disc, is an incomparably superior work in my opinion.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146469


*Ignaz Pleyel*

Symphony in C major
Symphony in F minor
Symphony in C minor

Capella Istropolitana
Uwe Grodd

2000, reissued 2018


----------



## Eramire156

jim prideaux said:


> A very different photograph (and I cannot recall seeing the cover before) of Mahler......seems to present him in a very different light from others....illuminating!


To my eyes it doesn't look like Mahler, no cover credit on the LP.


----------



## Knorf

*Aaron Copland*: _Orchestra Variations_, _Symphonic Ode_
San Francisco Symphony, Michael Tilson Thomas

Superlative recordings of this great repertoire!


----------



## Guest

I might have to learn Gubaidulina's Chaconne--what a piece! He plays all three works very well, and the sound is excellent.


----------



## Handelian

Malx said:


> *Borodin, Symphony No 2 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.*
> 
> I have this recording in the 100 great Symphonies box I picked up for a few pounds.


Few hours listening there!


----------



## Merl

Knorf said:


> *Aaron Copland*: _Orchestra Variations_, _Symphonic Ode_
> San Francisco Symphony, Michael Tilson Thomas
> 
> Superlative recordings of this great repertoire!


Both of Tilson Thomas's Copland discs are superb. I've heard this one and have 'The Populist' recording. Agree with you wholeheartedly, Knorfy.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd Symphony and Tragic Overture.

Davis and the BRSO.


----------



## Eramire156

*Sib's 90th birthday concert*

*Jean Sibelius 
Swanwhite, op.54
Symphony no.4 in A minor, op.63









Sir Thomas Beecham
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *

Royal Festival Hall, London, 8 December 1955


----------



## eljr

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano),...

Release Date: 13th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: 8574124
Label: Naxos
Length: 59 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Malx said:


> *Mozart, Piano Concerto No 9 'Jeunehomme' K271 - Edna Stern, Orchestre de chambre d'Avergne, Arie van Beek*
> 
> This is a delicate performance/recording, in clear sound - one I go back to often.


I've been looking at different Mozart PC recordings lately so I listened to samples of this one on Presto and liked what I heard. May have to get it now.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

jim prideaux said:


> My appreciation of the Mozart symphonies seems very dependent upon the conductor, orchestra and recording. This is not necessarily as much the the case with the Piano Concertos however.
> 
> I am currently listening to the Mackerras/SCO recording of the 40th for the first time and based upon this introduction I can only imagine that I will be listening to their recordings of Mozart's symphonies with frequency!


I just ordered his new box that's coming out with the late Mozart symphonies and I can't wait to hear them. I really love Mackerras.


----------



## eljr

Serenity

Megan Page Gallagher (vocals), Jonathan Palmer Lakeland (piano), Emily Shusdock (vocals), Corey Everly (piano), Ryan John (vocals), Kathryn Trave (vocals), Matthew Henry (vocals)

The Same Stream Choir, James Jordan

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: GIACD-1078
Label: GIA ChoralWorks
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler 5
Stenz / Melbourne Symphony Orch


----------



## Joachim Raff

Glazunov: Concerto ballata in C major for cello and orchestra, Op. 108

Alexander Rudin (cello)
Moscow Symphony Orchestra
Igor Golovschin


----------



## eljr

Mahler: Symphony No. 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Release Date: 3rd Jul 2020
Catalogue No: BIS2386
Label: BIS
Length: 77 minutes
Record of the Week
Record Review
27th June 2020
Record of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Joachim Raff

Glazunov: Introduction and Salome's Dance, Solemn Procession, Theme with Variations for Strings & Karelian Legend
Evgeny Svetlanov, The State Academic Symphony Orchestra

"Karelian Legend is a real gem. Svetlanov gives full commitment and results in a beautiful rendition"


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146479


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Violin Sonatas Nos. 12, 16, 17, 23, 32, 36

Alina Ibragimova, violin
Cédric Tiberghien, piano

2017


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage: Indeterminacy (2-CD) A very entertaining work consisting of 90 under-a-minute stories or "Zen koans" created and read by John Cage himself, which explain a lot of Cage's views on Buddhism, art, mushroom foraging, and music. Some of the stories are funny; others leave you pondering. Some of these short, aphoristic koans were first seen in his book "Silence." Highly recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146480


*Modest Mussorgsky*

Boris Godunov

Kirov Orchestra
Valery Gergiev

1998, reissued 2012


----------



## 13hm13

Gustav Mahler: Titan [Les Siècles]


----------



## Joachim Raff

Glazunov: Forest, Sea & Oriental Rhapsody
Evgeny Svetlanov, The State Academic Symphony Orchestra

"Oriental Rhapsody is another 5 part short work of Glazunov's that needs greater attention. Definitely a Borodin influence. Anyone that likes Russian music needs to listen. Svetlanov is the master of these shorter Glazunov pieces."


----------



## 13hm13

Gürzenich-Orchester Köln & François-Xavier Roth / Mahler: Symphony 5


----------



## Posauner

Granville Bantock: Hebridean Symphony
Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Leaper


----------



## Comity

I Musici, Heinz Holliger - oboe & oboe d'amore

Allessandro Marcello - concerto in D minor
Giuseppe Sammartini - concerto in D
Tomaso Albinoni - concerto a cinque in G minor, Op.9 No.8
Antonio Lotti - concerto in A
Domenico Cimarosa - concerto in C


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and London Orchestra da Camera in choral music by Michael Hurd:


----------



## Comity

Three Songs of Robert Graves, interesting!

(Golden)Assuming that's the author.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach; Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Limited Edition CD+DVD

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with five CDs from the outer reaches of the repertoire featuring (mostly) pianist/composer, Yuji Takahashi:

1. *Xenakis*: _Eonta_ (Konstantin Simonvic/Ensemble Instrumental de Musique Contemporaine de Paris w/Yuji Takahashi, piano); _Metastasis_; _Pithoprakta_ (Maurice Le Roux/Orchestre National de l'O.R.T.F) Le Chant du Monde recordings
2. *Takemitsu*: _Asterism for Piano and Orchestra_; _Requiem for String Orchestra_; _Green for Orchestra_; _The Dorian Horizon for 17 Strings_ (Seiji Ozawa/Tokyo Symphony Orchestra w/Yuji Takehashi, piano, on _Asterism_) from Masreworks of the 20th Century Sony box set
3. *Cage*: _Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano_ (Yuji Takehashi, prepared piano) Denon recordings
4.* Yuji Takehashi*: _The Wolf_ (Shiniti Ueno, percussion); _Lullaby_; _Bachiana Afroasiatica_ (Yuji Takehashi, piano); _Battiti Bachiana_ (Yuji Takehashi, piano & Shiniti Ueno, percussion); _Coyote Melody_ (Shiniti Ueno, percussion); _Flower World_ (Yuji Takehashi, piano & Shiniti Ueno, percussion) Musica Vivante Japan/Sound Wave records
5. *Rzewski*: _The People United Shall Never Be Defeated_ (Yuji Takehashi, piano) ALM records

We start with the bright colors and vibrant atmosphere of Yannis Xenakis, and we move on to Turo Takemitsu's distinct and seamless blending of East and West; and silence and sound. Next up, John Cage's music for prepared piano is actually very interesting and listenable, and at times nearly soothing, despite Cage's reputation for controversy. Yuji Takahashi and percussionist, Shiniti Ueno then perform a concert of Takehashi's own compositions which, like the music of Takemitsu, brings forth a very fine blending of the aesthetics of East and West. We save the best for last, as Yuji Takehashi's rendition of Frederic Rzewski's _Variations on the People United Shall Never Be Defeated_, is a remarkable tour-de-force that takes us through 300 years of piano technique. While there are many excellent recordings of _People United_, Takahashi's is in my view, the finest, and it's quite rare, though you may find it on YouTube.


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage : Four, for string quartet *(1989)






eNsemble Фонда ПРО АРТЕ:
Юрий Ущаповский, скрипка 
Михаил Крутик, скрипка 
Алексей Богорад, альт 
Тарас Трепель, виолончель


----------



## calvinpv

Today, I decided to do a couple of "old meets new" type of listening sessions.

Part I:

Georg Philipp Telemann *Orchestral Suite in C Major* TWV 55:C3 "Wassermusik" (1723)

Wolfgang Mitterer: *Inwendig losgelöst* (inwardly detached), for flute, oboe, B-flat clarinet, amplified violin, amplified viola, amplified cello, electric harpsichord, baroque orchestra, samples & four-channel sound diffusion (2006)

The Mitterer work is basically a microwaved, fast-food version of the Telemann. Very interesting to hear them back-to-back, which I never bothered to do until now (because I never bothered to hear the Telemann until now).


----------



## Rogerx

Véronique Gens : Tragediennes 2 (from Gluck to Berlioz)

Véronique Gens (soprano)

Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset


----------



## MusicSybarite

Posauner said:


> Granville Bantock: Hebridean Symphony
> Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Leaper
> 
> View attachment 146484


Did you hear the thoroughly _sensational_ passage for the trumpet there?


----------



## calvinpv

Part II:

Jaufré Rudel: *Lanquan li jorn son lonc en mai* (mid-12th century)

Kaija Saariaho: *Lonh*, for soprano & tape (1996)
Kaija Saariaho: *L'Amour de loin*, opera (2000)

Obviously, I knew the opera was based on the legend of his life and death, but I had no idea until now that Saariaho actually uses the Rudel poem, as well as what sounds like Rudel's music, in the opera (I knew she did that for Lonh). Compare, for example, the first Rudel video below to the more modal sections of Act 2, where the pilgrim recites part of Rudel's poem to Clémence. Very similar musical phrases.

This is the second time I've heard the opera all the way through, the first time almost exactly a year ago. Probably the single best contemporary opera.

If you've never heard this opera before ... what are you doing with your life?

Lyrics of the Rudel here (in medieval Occitan)

L'Amour de loin playlist here.

Vocal score here and orchestral score here (easier to follow the libretto in the vocal score though a bit harder to follow the music)

Two interpretations of the Rudel, followed by Saariaho's Lonh:


----------



## Gothos

Currently playing quartet No. 8.


----------



## Malx

Couldn't sleep last night so an early start.

*Berlioz, La Damnation de Faust - Stuart Burrows (Faust), Donald MacIntyre (Mephistopheles), Edith Mathis (Marguerite), Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Boys Choir, Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.*

Listening via headphones reminded me how good the sound is on this recording, first time I listened to these discs since I got the Grados.


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: Noches en los jardines de Espana

Recorded at the Barbican, January 2011

Javier Perianes (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Josep Pons

Canción
Cuatro piezas españolas
Fantasía Bética
Homenaje 'Pour le Tombeau de Paul Dukas'
Homenaje a Debussy
Mazurka in C minor
Noches en los jardines de España
Nocturno
Serenata Andaluza


----------



## KirbyH

I'm so glad to see that I am not alone in my insomnia, but is enjoying this very fine recording of my favorite Berlioz work as well.


----------



## KirbyH

*A selection of albums I've been enjoying lately*


































I will be relatively brief in talking about these, as I could go on for paragraphs at a time about each and every one of them.

Dutoit's "Planets" has been a favorite since my college days, and having seen it recently reviewed on Musicweb International in a re-issue, I gave it a listen for the first time in quite a while. Dutoit's pacing, coloring, the recording, all of it's down to the absolute bones of the score good. The early digital is outstanding, in a league with his Daphnis et Chloe of the same era. I'll have to take that one out for a listen again soon too.

Gurre-lieder isn't a work that I take in often, simply because I find parts of it to be much of a muchness, even though Schoenberg handles his forces exceptionally well. This blend of orchestras (the Staatskapelle Dresden and the Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra) and choirs (SD Opera Choir, MDR Leipzig) and soloists, they really do bring it together in a sweeping vision under Thielemann's direction. I know that there are fans out there who wish Thielemann would have gotten the plum job in Berlin, but the work he continues to do in Dresden - certainly not least of all this record - speaks to a very considerable achievement. Conductor and orchestra understand each other exceptionally well.

This full album of John Williams leading his famous music with the Vienna Philharmonic has been a huge bright spot for me in this difficult year. In the winter of 2019, I had the opportunity to perform in a similar concert with my local symphonic winds - thus this music is now even more personal to me. I look at it as a full circle sort of moment, John Williams the heir of Erich Korngold, who was most certainly familiar with this fantastic orchestra. Listening to those famous valved horns - _eight of them_ in the Flight to Neverland or the main theme to Star Wars is nothing short of heartlifting. I know Anne-Sophie Mutter is top billing in her own way, but overwhelmingly, this recording brings a great deal more to the table than just her appearances.

Two Brahms recordings, as my abiding appreciation for this composer only grows stronger. Firstly this outing with the Leipzig Gewandhaus - Herbert Blomstedt wears this music as well and comfortably as a pair of favorite shoes, and yet the vigor and drive is as bloomingly upwards moving as you could ever wish for in this symphony. For a very long time, the Third was my favorite, and it has now been slightly edged out by the First, largely thanks to the effort put forth here. I don't think I could ask for a better pairing of music and maestro.

Naxos' new recording of "A German Requiem" is one of those musical aha moments that, only after attending a performance with my sister-in-law singing in the choir, I now understand how movingly powerful this work is. I have taken solace in this album several times since its release, and look forward to doing so even more. What is special about this already exceptional outing is the restoration of the organ and contrabassoon to the text - what would Brahms' sound world be like without this mighty double reed? Everything goes so, so right here, and better yet as I re-read Jan Swafford's excellent biography of Brahms

I guess this wasn't all that brief, was it?


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Amici e Rivali

Michael Spyres (tenor), Lawrence Brownlee (tenor), I Virtuosi Italiani, Corrado Rovaris



> Presto Classical 13th November 2020
> 
> If the spark between David and Nozzari was anywhere near as electrifying as the frisson which the two Americans generate here it's small wonder that the composer quickly realised he was onto a good thing...the sheer delight and inspiration which the two singers find in one another's artistry shines through even in the more sombre excerpts from works like Otello and Le Siège de Corinthe.
> 
> Katherine Cooper


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Forgotten Provence*


----------



## Bourdon

*
Leoš Janáček *


----------



## HerbertNorman

Vaughan Williams


----------



## Rogerx

What's Next Vivaldi?

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin "Il Grosso Mogul" in D major RV 208
Vivaldi: Concerto in G minor RV157
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 4 'Con quattro Violini obligati', RV 550
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, Op. 8 No. 5 in E flat major, RV253 'La tempesta di mare'
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, RV 191 in C major


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 10 - Boston SO, Andris Nelsons.*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rogerx said:


> What's Next Vivaldi?
> 
> Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini
> 
> Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin "Il Grosso Mogul" in D major RV 208
> Vivaldi: Concerto in G minor RV157
> Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 4 'Con quattro Violini obligati', RV 550
> Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, Op. 8 No. 5 in E flat major, RV253 'La tempesta di mare'
> Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, RV 191 in C major


I've been wondering how this is. They say there's a fine line between genius and insanity and I'm pretty sure PatKop is standing on it but her music just does something for me. I'm curious to hear what your impression is.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Last night: Brahms PC 1 & 2, Mozart's great mass.















Currently: Bruno - Titan


----------



## eljr

Pärt: Stabat Mater

Gloriae Dei Cantores, Richard K. Pugsley

September/October 2020, 
Release Date: 1st May 2020
Catalogue No: GDCD065
Label: Gloriae Dei Cantores
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> What's Next Vivaldi?
> 
> Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini
> 
> Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin "Il Grosso Mogul" in D major RV 208
> Vivaldi: Concerto in G minor RV157
> Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 4 'Con quattro Violini obligati', RV 550
> Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, Op. 8 No. 5 in E flat major, RV253 'La tempesta di mare'
> Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, RV 191 in C major


interesting, isn't it?


----------



## Malx

Vagn Holmboe, Symphonies No 4* 'Sinfonia Sacre' & No 5 - Jutland Opera Chorus*, Aarhus SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.

Excellent.


----------



## Rogerx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I've been wondering how this is. They say there's a fine line between genius and insanity and I'm pretty sure PatKop is standing on it but her music just does something for me. I'm curious to hear what your impression is.


More genius for sure, excellent playing, get it whilst you can.


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 20


----------



## sbmonty

Bax: String Quartet No. 1
Maggini Quartet


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage - Piano Music *









Giancarlo Simonacci ‎


----------



## eljr

What's Next Vivaldi?

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Release Date: 11th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: ALPHA624
Label: Alpha
Length: 70 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2020
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G Minor & Franck: Sonata in A

Jacqueline du Pré/Daniel Barenboim, Jacqueline Du Pre (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano), Jacqueline Du Pré (violoncello)


----------



## Bourdon

*Darius Milhaud*


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Yuja Wang (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## Vasks

*Offenbach - Overture to "Marriage by Lantern Lights" (Halasz/Naxos)
Gounod - O, legere hirondelle from "Mireille" (Dessay/EMI)
Gouvy - Symphony #6 (Mercier/cpo)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146507


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concerto in F major, RV 98 "La Tempesta di mare"
Concerto in G minor, RV 104 "La Notte"
Concerto in D major, RV 90 "Il Gardellino"
Concerto in G major, RV 435
Concerto in F major, RV 442 "Tutti gli istrumenti sordini"
Concerto in G major, RV 101

Giovanni Antonini, recorder
Il Giardino Armonico

1992


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61/ Bach, J S: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G minor, BWV 1001: I. Adagio

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev

Recorded: 2019-12-16
Recording Venue: Gasteig Philharmonie, Munich


----------



## SanAntone

*Morton Feldman: For Christian Wolff*
Eberhard Blum & Nils Vigeland


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - Haydn: Symphony No. 104 'London'

Berliner Philharmoniker, Wiener Philharmoniker, Wilhelm Furtwängler

Release Date: 13th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: RCD25020
Label: Russian Compact Disc
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146510


*Franz Liszt*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major
Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major
Totentanz (Danse macabre)

Krystian Zimerman, piano
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa

1988


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626

Marie McLaughlin, Maria Ewing, Jerry Hadley & Cornelius Hauptmann

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Skakner

*Brahms - Piano Concerto 1 *
(piano 4 hands arrangement)

An alternative version by Brahms himself. The music stripped down from the orchestral colors. It might sound unusual to many ears. Just a piano...


----------



## eljr

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 & Myaskovsky Symphony No. 21

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko

Release Date: 27th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: LWC1207
Label: LAWO
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## Skakner

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61/ Bach, J S: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G minor, BWV 1001: I. Adagio
> 
> Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev
> 
> Recorded: 2019-12-16
> Recording Venue: Gasteig Philharmonie, Munich


What's wrong with Gergiev?
Why is he conducting with a toothpick?


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000pmc8
The BBC Philharmonic and Omer Meir Wellber's performance of Haydn's Creation from the 2019 BBC Proms. Presented by John Shea.

12:31 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
The Creation H.21.2 - Part 1
Sarah-Jane Brandon (soprano), Benjamin Hulett (tenor), Christoph Pohl (baritone), BBC Proms Youth Choir, BBC Philharmonic, Omer Meir Wellber (conductor)

01:04 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
The Creation H.21.2 - Parts 2 & 3
Sarah-Jane Brandon (soprano), Benjamin Hulett (tenor), Christoph Pohl (baritone), BBC Proms Youth Choir, BBC Philharmonic, Omer Meir Wellber (conductor)

02:02 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Symphony no. 1 (Op.21) in C major
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste (conductor)

02:31 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Violin Concerto in D major (Op.35)
Kathy Kang (violin), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitri Kitaenko (conductor)

03:08 AM
Gabriel Faure (1845-1924)
Trio for piano and strings (Op.120) in D minor (1923)
Grumiaux Trio, Luc Devos (piano), Philippe Koch (violin), Luc Dewez (cello)

03:30 AM
Orlande de Lassus (1532-1594)
Quid trepidas 
Currende, Erik van Nevel (conductor)

03:36 AM
Peggy Glanville-Hicks (1912-1990)
Three Gymnopedies
Sydney Symphony Orchestra, Myer Fredman (conductor)

03:45 AM
Erik Satie (1866-1925)
La Belle Excentrique
Pianoduo Kolacny (piano duo)

03:54 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Overture 'Othello', Op 93
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlavek (conductor)

04:09 AM
Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901), Franz Liszt (arranger)
Rigoletto (paraphrase de concert for piano) (S.434)
Georges Cziffra (piano)

04:17 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Concerto in F major (RV.574) for violin, 2 oboes, 2 horns, bassoon & cello
Zefira Valova (violin), Anna Starr (oboe), Markus Muller (oboe), Anneke Scott (horn), Joseph Walters (horn), moni Fischaleck (bassoon), Les Ambassadeurs, Alexis Kossenko (director)

04:31 AM
William Walton (1902-1983)
Johannesburg Festival Overture
Stavanger Symphony Orchestra, David Atherton (conductor)

04:39 AM
Henry Purcell (1659-1695)
Rejoice in the Lord alway (Z.49) "Bell Anthem"
Robert Lawaty (counter tenor), Robert Pozarski (tenor), Miroslaw Borczynski (bass), Sine Nomine Chamber Choir, Concerto Polacco Baroque Orchestra, Marek Toporowski (director)

04:47 AM
Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)
Oboe Sonata
Eva Steinaa (oboe), Galya Kolarova (piano)

05:02 AM
Dora Pejacevic (1885-1923)
Nocturne for orchestra
Croatian Radio and Television Symphony Orchestra (soloist), Pavle Despalj (conductor)

05:07 AM
Johann Friedrich Fasch (1688-1758)
Concerto for lute, strings and basso continuo in D minor
Konrad Junghanel (lute), Musica Antiqua Koln, Reinhard Goebel (director)

05:21 AM
Maurice Ravel (1875-1937), Jean-Francois Zygel (orchestrator)
Lullaby (Berceuse) on the name of Faure
Ronald Patterson (violin), Monte-Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra, Murry Sidlin (conductor)

05:26 AM
Ruth Watson Henderson (1932-)
Magnificat 
Kimberley Briggs (soprano), Elmer Iseler Singers, Matthew Larkin (organ), Lydia Adams (conductor)

05:33 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach
Partita for keyboard No 6 in E minor BWV 830
Ilze Graubina (piano)

06:04 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Suite from Der Rosenkavalier, Op.59
RTV Slovenia Symphony Orchestra, Rossen Milanov (conductor)


----------



## Flamme

Skakner said:


> What's wrong with Gergiev?
> Why is he conducting with a toothpick?


Because he can...???:lol:


----------



## pmsummer

FRENCH RECORDER MUSIC
*Louis-Antoine Dornel - Jean-Ferry Rebel - Pierre Gautier*
Quadro Hotteterre
Kess Boeke - recorder
Walter van Hauwe - recorder
Wouter Moeller - violoncello
Bob van Asperen - cembalo
_
Telefunken Das Alte Werk_


----------



## ELbowe

*Random selections:
Mendelssohn & Schubert: Octet - 'Trout' Quintet
Royal String Quartet, Psophos Quartet 
Label: BBC Music Magazine CD, 2006

Dufay: Music for St James The Greater
The Binchois Consort, Andrew Kirkman; Recorded in Rickmansworth Masonic School Chapel 
16-18 July 1997.
Hyperion Label: CD 2003
Gramophone Award Winner*


----------



## Jacck

Berlioz - Te Deum


----------



## eljr

Pachelbel: Canon

Trevor Pinnock (director & harpsichord, director), Wolfgang Meyer (harpsichord), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Hans Elhorst (oboe), Edward Brewer (harpsichord, organ), Eric Bartlett (cello), Eric Wyrick (violin), Naoko Tanaka (violin), Gidon Kremer (violin), Leslie Pearson (organ), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon),...

Release Date: 24th Oct 2011
Catalogue No: E4783372
Label: DG
Series: Virtuoso
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## regenmusic

Villa-Lobos - Complete Works for Solo Guitar : Études, Preludes, Choros .. (r.r.: Turibio Santos)

It's amazing how the right classical music can clear the mind of dysfunctional people and, to a certain extent, the results of the various world troubles like those from pandemics.


----------



## Guest

Spectacularly good!


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Berlin PO, Gunter Wand.*
Mr Reliable in Bruckner in a very decent live recording of the original version.


----------



## Knorf

*Bohuslav Martinů*: Symphony No. 1
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Václav Neumann


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Deference to Anton Bruckner

The Upper Austrian Jazz Orchestra


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable...*

_*Franz Schubert 
String Quintet in C major, D.956









Alberni Quartet 
Thomas Igloi*_


----------



## Eramire156

pmsummer said:


> FRENCH RECORDER MUSIC
> *Louis-Antoine Dornel - Jean-Ferry Rebel - Pierre Gautier*
> Quadro Hotteterre
> Kess Boeke - recorder
> Walter van Hauwe - recorder
> Wouter Moeller - violoncello
> Bob van Asperen - cembalo
> _
> Telefunken Das Alte Werk_


Love the pic of your silver faced monster.


----------



## ELbowe

pmsummer said:


> FRENCH RECORDER MUSIC
> *Louis-Antoine Dornel - Jean-Ferry Rebel - Pierre Gautier*
> Quadro Hotteterre
> Kess Boeke - recorder
> Walter van Hauwe - recorder
> Wouter Moeller - violoncello
> Bob van Asperen - cembalo
> _
> Telefunken Das Alte Werk_


Nice ....for a quick second I thought it was my old Sansui Receiver!!


----------



## Skakner

*Antheil - various piano works*


----------



## Bourdon

Eramire156 said:


> Love the pic of your silver faced monster.


Yahama made very good monsters that last long like my Luxman


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz, prompted by a number of recent posts - various works part one for late afternoon and this evening.

_Messe solennelle_ for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and large orchestra WoO (1824):










_La mort de Cléopâtre_ - 'scène lyrique' for soprano and orchestra WoO [Text: Pierre-Ange Vieillard] (1829):










Overture from the abandoned 'drame lyrique' _Les francs-juges_ op.3 (1825-26):
_Waverley_ - 'grande ouverture' for orchestra after Sir Walter Scott op.1 (1827-28):
_Le roi Lear_ - 'grande ouverture' for orchestra after William Shakespeare op.4 (1831):
_Symphonie fantastique_ for orchestra op.14a (1830 - rev. by 1845 and 1855):
_Lélio, ou Le retour à la vie_ [_Lélio, or the Return to Life_] - 'monodrame lyrique' for narrator ***, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.14b [Text: J.W. von Goethe/Albert du Boys/Hector Berlioz] (1830-32 - rev. 1855):










(*** narrative not included in this recording)


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 1

Sonatas KK 1-19


----------



## eljr

Klengel, Schumann: Romantic Cello Concertos

Raphaela Gromes (cello), Julian Riem (piano), Raphaela Gromes & Julian Riem

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Nicholas Carter

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 19075868462
Label: Sony
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Caroline

Beethoven's Grosse Fuge in B flat major, op. 133 
Talich Quartet (1976)

Enjoying the Talich's unique and interesting interpretation of this work





and also the Italiano (1969)


----------



## perempe

Listening to Brahms' Symphony No. 4, muted the Juventus-Ferencváros football match.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now, on the turntable...*

when at a loss of what to listen to next, time for a Beethoven quartet.

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.9 in C major, op.59 no.3 "Rasoumovsky"









The Budapest String Quartet *


----------



## eljr

Robin de Raaff: Atlantis (oratorio)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Netherlands Radio

Release Date: 4th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: CC72808
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 47 minutes


----------



## HerbertNorman

Imho, RVW's best symphony


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some Cantatas by Alessandro Scarlatti now and "Le Musiche" duets by Sigismondo D'India earlier.


----------



## perempe

The 4th Symphony is not as long as the match.

I hear Kletzki's recording for the first time, but like it very much.


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Dérive 2_
West-Eastern Divan Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim

New arrival. This is a superb performance! It's a later, expanded version of this piece, compared to what Boulez recorded in 2002 with the Ensemble InterContemporain, but frankly in terms of what _is_ the same, I actually like this performance better!


----------



## eljr

A Medieval Christmas by Ex Cathedra Records
Your Works New York Ensemble for Early Music


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Ariasexta

Bourdon said:


> Yahama made very good monsters that last long like my Luxman


JBL is pretty good for classical music, Yamaha is also wonderful though, I am using its amplifier. However if anyone want some new speakers for affordable price with superb sound, I heartily recommend JBL speakers. I have try many products under 3000 dollars product line. So far, JBL is the best for classical music so far.


----------



## SanAntone

*Pierre Boulez: Répons*
Ensemble intercontemporain | Matthias Pintscher


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Lessons In Darkness" by Eivind Buene, "young" Norwegian hotshot composer (just a couple of years younger than me) and "Guardian" by Chaya Czernowin, hotshot composer, now veteran. They are on Neos compilation of Donaueschinger Musiktage 2017.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Respighi: 
Church Windows
Brazilian Impressions
Pines of Rome*
Ochestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège (Church Windows, Brazilian Impressios)
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (Pines of Rome)
John Neschling, cond.


----------



## Rmathuln

13hm13 said:


> Mahler 5
> Stenz / Melbourne Symphony Orch
> View attachment 146475


I suppose yesterday's Hurwitz' YouTube Ideal Mahler cycle inspired this choice.


----------



## Guest

I bought this volume today--superb, as always. (FLAC 16/44.1)


----------



## Joe B

Sabine Devieilhe and Alexandre Tharaud:


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Guest

Brutal! I'd love to hear the Piano Quintet in concert sometime.


----------



## Comity

Carlo Guesaldo - The Hilliard Ensemble - Tenebrae


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146538


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Symphony No. 5 in C minor
Symphony No. 7 in A major

Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlos Kleiber

1975 and 1976, reissued 1995


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in music by Pierre Villette, Yves Castagnet & Maurice Ravel:


----------



## Comity

Saint-Saens - Symphony #3, Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146540


*Arnold Schoenberg*

Verklärte Nacht, op. 4
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

1974, reissued 1998


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## pmsummer

OLD GAUTIERS NIGHTINGHALL
_French & English Lute Music_
*Nicolas Bouvier - Pierre Gaultier - Simon Ives - Thomas Mace - Rene Mesangeau*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Ramée_


----------



## Rogerx

Skakner said:


> What's wrong with Gergiev?
> Why is he conducting with a toothpick?


If I knew I would tell you, bit eccentric me thinking .:lol:


----------



## Comity

https://www.discogs.com/Edgard-Vare...lectro-Acoustic-Music-Classics/release/259246


----------



## Bkeske

Angel 1980's reissue


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Stephen Hough (piano)
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
 Hannu Lintu


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1974

Zukerman plays and conducts Vivaldi, Four Concertos; 5,6,7,&8.


----------



## Rogerx

Harp Concertos-Marisa Robles (harp)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown

anon.: Theme, Variations and Rondo pastorale
Beethoven: Variations (6) in F major on a Swiss Song, WoO 64
Boieldieu: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C
Dittersdorf: Harp Concerto in A major
Handel: Harp Concerto in B flat major, Op. 4 No. 6, HWV 294
Handel: Sixteen Concertos for Organ and Strings
Handel: Theme and Variations in G minor


----------



## Gothos

My favourite English composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## MohammadAabrun

Haydn - String Quartets, op. 33 No 1 and 2
I am understanding his music language recently.

Vivaldi - Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
His works are either "Masterpiece" or "Not good". Nothing in between.

Shostakovich - Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs, Edward Gardner


----------



## eljr

Max Richter: Sleep (8 hour version)

Max Richter (Piano, Organ, Synthesizers, Electronics), Grace Davidson (Soprano)

American Contemporary Music Ensemble (ACME)

Release Date: 11th Dec 2015
Catalogue No: 4795682
Label: DG
Length: 8 hours 24 minutes

I listened to 4 hours of this 8 hour set as I stared at the ceiling last night.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD2

Sonatas KK20-30

*Listening to these sonatas gives me great satisfaction and joy, so I am going to listen to them all in chronical order.*


----------



## eljr

…and…

Ars Nova Copenhagen, Paul Hillier

Release Date: 13th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 8574281
Label: Naxos
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## Malx

*Bax, Symphony No 7 - BBC PO, Vernon Handley.*


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> *Pierre Boulez*: _Dérive 2_
> West-Eastern Divan Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim
> 
> New arrival. This is a superb performance! It's a later, expanded version of this piece, compared to what Boulez recorded in 2002 with the Ensemble InterContemporain, but frankly in terms of what _is_ the same, I actually like this performance better!


Knowing what your opinion of Boulez is - high praise indeed!


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-François Paillard conducts Mozart

Lily Laskine (harp), Jean-Pierre Rampal (flute) & Jacques Lancelot

Jean-Francois Paillard Chamber Orchestra, Jean-François Paillard


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage (1912-1992): Experiences No.1, for 2 pianos *(1945/1948).






Richard Bernas, piano duo (sovrainciso).

The manuscript, used for publication, was written at Black Mountain College, North Carolina, in 1948. (One manuscript mentions: "original now replaced by tranparencies").

Experiences I does not represent virtuoso music. Form and material are very simple and demonstrate the influence of the music of Erik Satie. Only the white keys are used and the piece is written in the Aeolian church mode.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 4838946
Label: DG
Length: 48 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Complete Overtures

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas 
Ich habe genug BWV 82a
Mein Herze Schwimmt in Blut BWV 199
Jachzet Gott in allen Landen BWV 51


----------



## eljr

Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, James Gaffigan

Release Date: 26th May 2017
Catalogue No: CC72732
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## Vasks

_Hearing Henry_

*Purcell - Overture to "Abdelazer" (Thomas/Chandos CD)
Purcell - Incidental Music from "Indian Queen" (Hickox/EMI CD)
Purcell - Seven Pieces for Harpsichord (Gerlin/ Nonesuch LP)
Purcell - Trumpet Sonata (Wobisch/Bach Guild LP)
Purcell - Sonata #7 from "Ten Sonatas in Four Parts (Retrospect Trio/Linn CD)*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 & other works for solo instrument and orchestra

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin) & Heini Kärkkäinen (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow & Kees Bakels


----------



## eljr

Getty: Beauty Come Dancing

The Netherlands Radio Choir & Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, James Gaffigan

Release Date: 17th Aug 2018
Catalogue No: PTC5186621
Label: Pentatone
Length: 57 minutes


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## pmsummer

NUOVE MUSICHE
*G.G. Kapsberger - D. Pelligrini - A. Piccinini - L. de Narvarez - G. Frescobaldi - B. Gianoncelli*
Ensemble Kapsberger
_Rolf Lislevand_ - archlute, baroque guitar, theorboe, director
Arianna Savall - triple harp, voice
Pedro Estevan - percussion
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Guido Morini - organ, clavichord
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa (viola d'amore a chiavi)
Thor-Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146550


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

String Quintet in B flat major, K174
String Quintet in C minor, K406
String Quintet in C major, K515
String Quintet in G minor, K516
String Quintet in D major, K593
String Quintet in E flat major, K614

The Nash Ensemble
with Philip Dukes, viola

2010


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Haydn Op. 50 Quartets Quatuor Zaide. Fine performances though a bit fussy in parts.










Kodaly Orchestral Works Falletta Buffalo. Lush and picturesque. Falletta and Buffalo deliver their usual excellent performance.










Bach: Brandenburg Concertos. Cafe Zimmermann. Very HIP with wobbly horns but a nice ensemble. They take some movements a bit fast for my taste but it's nice to have some variety.










Shostakovich, Dvorak, Weinberg: Piano Trios. Trio Karenine. This is an excellent album. They perform Shostakovich's first piano trio written when he was 16 (and doesn't sound like him at all) with flair and verve. The Dumky receives a bright vigourous performance, the Weinberg, which I hadn't heard before, is intriguing. Very recommended.










Weinberg: Symphony No. 13, Serenade. Siberian State Orchestra, Vladimir Lande. The symphony is a single movement work, bleak and disturbing that moves through the orchestra sections in a tortured journey. Very well written but you need to be in the mood. Why they coupled the Serenade is a mystery as it's pleasant and unmemorable. Generally good performance with a few iffy parts.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms: Violin Sonatas*, vol. 1









Musicians: Ulf Wallin (violin) Roland Pöntinen (piano)

Works: BRAHMS Violin Sonata in F minor op.120 no.1, Scherzo ('FAE' Sonata); Violin Sonata no.1 in G major op.78; O kühler Wald op.72 no.3; An die Nachtigall op.46.no.4


----------



## pmsummer

HENRI & MARIE DE MEDICIS
*MESSE DE MARIAGE*
Dolce Mémoire
Denis Raisin-Dadre - director
_
Astrée - naïve_


----------



## eljr

Bach: Cello Suites

Alisa Weilerstein (cello)

Release Date: 10th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: PTC5186751
Label: Pentatone
Length: 2 hours 40 minutes

CD II


----------



## Lisztian

Górecki Three Pieces in Olden Style
Vasks Baltâ ainava
Górecki Piano Concerto
Pärt Passacaglia
Pärt Pari intervallo
Pelēcis All in the Past
Pärt Für Alina


----------



## Guest

Skakner said:


> What's wrong with Gergiev?
> Why is he conducting with a toothpick?


An orchestra complained that he was too hard to follow when he didn't use a baton, so he showed up with a toothpick at either the next rehearsal or concert--I forgot which.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various works part two for afternoon and early evening.

_Sara la baigneuse_ - ballade for mixed choir and orchestra op.11 [Text: Victor Hugo] (orig. 1834 - rev. 1850):










_Grande Messe des morts_ for large mixed choir and large orchestra op.5 (1837):










_Harold en Italie_ - symphony for viola and orchestra, after Lord Byron op.16 (1834):
Overture from the 'opéra semi-seria' _Benvenuto Cellini_ op.23 (1836-38):


----------



## SanAntone

I usually prefer the clarinet originals, but the versions for viola are a close second, and this recording in particular is very enjoyable.

*Johannes Brahms: Sonaten für Viola und Klavier*
Kim Kashkashian, Robert Levin











> Kim Kashkashian and Robert Levin, musical allies for twenty years, focus their shared knowledge and skills in imaginative and moving performances of these 'late works' by Johannes Brahms. Written in 1894, just three years before the composer's death, these sonatas have often been considered as a link between the musical thought of the nineteenth and twentieth centuries.


----------



## Bourdon

*Roussel*

Symphony No.1 "Le poème de la forêt"
Symphony No.3


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Bax*: String Quartet No. 1 in G major
Maggini Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## Malx

Snap.

Via Qobuz.
*Bax, String Quartet No 1 - Maggini Quartet.*


----------



## Malx

While on Qobuz I thought I'd give another Quartet a listen.
*Maxwell Davies, Naxos Quartet No 5 - Maggini Quartet.*

Of the Naxos quartets I have listened to this is the one that I have returned to, possibly because it, for me, is more immediately accessible than some of the others I have heard.


----------



## ELbowe

Comity said:


> Carlo Guesaldo - The Hilliard Ensemble - Tenebrae


*If interested on BBC Radio 3 this week: Composer of the Week, Carlo Gesualdo (1566-1613)
Donald Macleod looks at the curious life and music of Carlo Gesualdo.*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09wvkfs


----------



## MusicSybarite

Gothos said:


> View attachment 146543
> 
> 
> My favourite English composer.


Mine too. Malcolm Arnold would come in second place.


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra*

My favorite recording of it, but even so this work doesn't convince me enough.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> While on Qobuz I thought I'd give another Quartet a listen.
> *Maxwell Davies, Naxos Quartet No 5 - Maggini Quartet.*
> 
> Of the Naxos quartets I have listened to this is the one that I have returned to, possibly because it, for me, is more immediately accessible than some of the others I have heard.


I've never heard any quartet or symphony by this composer.


----------



## Guest002

I wasn't aware that anyone had been brave enough to write a requiem mass for Louis XVI and Marie Antoinette, but I'm rather glad Cherubini and Plantard took the trouble to do so. It's quite nice music, too (though I doubt I'll listen to it frequently).


----------



## ELbowe

*Boulez #59 Ravel Shéhérazade / 3 Mallermé Poèmes / Chansons / Don Quichotte / 5 Mélodies*


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schmidt*: Symphony No. 4 in C major
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi


----------



## elgar's ghost

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 146558
> 
> 
> _I wasn't aware that anyone had been brave enough to write a requiem mass for Louis XVI and Marie Antoinette_, but I'm rather glad Cherubini and Plantard took the trouble to do so. It's quite nice music, too (though I doubt I'll listen to it frequently).


I couldn't help but notice that Louis XVIII was back on the throne by then!


----------



## Guest002

elgars ghost said:


> I couldn't help but notice that Louis XVIII was back on the throne by then!


Ah well, that would certainly explain it! Good catch.


----------



## eljr

Delibes: Ballet Suites

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Release Date: 30th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: CHSA5257
Label: Chandos
Length: 82 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Le Marteau sans maître_
Hilary Summers
West-Eastern Divan Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

New arrival. It's remarkable how much more slowly Boulez conducts this music now. I'm not sure what I think of this. Trade-offs, I suppose. You hear more detail, but some of the fierce energy and vividly dynamic trajectory is lost.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mark Andre

...22,13...

Opera in three acts
(2 SACD-set)


----------



## Guest002

There are times when I think we have too much choice. I have no idea if Osmo Vänskä and the Minnesota Orchestra are any good or not, or whether this should be added to my growing pile of Mahler symphonies (which I culled not so long ago).

I wish someone would say "You need X and Y, and Z's a nice to have. Scrap everything else. And this information will be valid for the next 20 years"... Where is David Hurwitz when you need him??


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Di Domenica*: Symphony
Münchner Philharmoniker, James Levine

This is really quite an excellent piece, a lovely example of that semi-elusive "great American symphony." Pity it's not more well known! It's freely 12-tone, with a row based on the famous chromatic gesture that opens the development section of the last movement of Mozart's Symphony No. 40 in G minor. That's interesting, but what makes a great piece is what the composer does with an interesting idea, and Di Domenica certainly makes the most of it in a convincing, dramatic, symphonic argument.


----------



## perempe

Vaughan Williams instead of the artificial crowd noise, I'm watching Inter-Madrid.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the SCO.

Mozart-38th and 39th symphonies.

Magnificent.


----------



## Malx

*Debussy, Estampes/ Masques/ L'isle joyeuse - Noriko Ogawa.*

Lovely playing - another set I should visit more frequently.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146565


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Violin Sonata in F major, K 376
Violin Sonata in G major, K 301
Violin Sonata in E minor, K 304
Violin Sonata in A major, K 526

Hilary Hahn, violin
Natalie Zhu, piano

2005


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, Petrushka - Columbia SO, Igor Stravinsky.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

MusicSybarite said:


> I've never heard any quartet or symphony by this composer.


It's funny; I have the Naxos recording of Peter Maxwell Davies' 3rd and 4th quartets. I brought it home after a particularly long workday, opened it up, looked at the liner notes that say it was made up of magic squares with the associated isometric disciplines, and I closed the case and put it on the shelf, because I just didn't have time to figure what what the heck all that means just to listen to a string quartet. I know, I'm a terrible person, but doggone it, sometimes I feel like Winnie the Pooh: "I'm a little bear with a little brain, and big words bother me." 

Anyway, since his name came up, I guess I'll take another stab at the beast. (Oops, wrong picture. Well, you get the idea; it's the third quartet.)


----------



## Guest




----------



## eljr

Chopin: Waltzes

Ikuyo Nakamichi

Release Date: 25th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: SICC40084B00Z
Label: Sony
Length: 53 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes*


----------



## perempe

Have to listen VW's Symphony No. 9 from the previous album after this one.


----------



## SanAntone

*Kim Kashkashian *is among my favorite classical performers. After listening to the excellent recording of the two *Brahms* op. 120 sonatas for clarinet/viola and piano I wanted to stay with her and chose the *Bach* cello suites transcribed for viola.

*J.S. Bach: Six Suites For Viola Solo*
Kim Kashkashian


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Piano Concertos Vol. 5

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy

Release Date: 28th Feb 2020
Catalogue No: CHAN20137(2)
Label: Chandos
Length: 2 hours 4 minutes

CD II


----------



## perempe

eljr said:


> Mozart: Piano Concertos Vol. 5
> 
> Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)
> 
> Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy
> 
> Release Date: 28th Feb 2020
> Catalogue No: CHAN20137(2)
> Label: Chandos
> Length: 2 hours 4 minutes
> 
> CD II


Saw Bavouzet twice last season (Ravel PC with Hungarian RSO & a Mozart PC No.9 with BFO), Takács-Nagy is BFO's conductor in the Haydn-Mozart series. The Ravel PC was fantastic.


----------



## eljr

perempe said:


> Vaughan Williams instead of the artificial crowd noise, I'm watching Inter-Madrid.


This is an excellent album... I often watch a sporting event with music on instead of the TV audio too!


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute (disc 1 of 2):


















Current listening - Ralph Allwood leading The Rodolfus Choir in choral music by Benjamin Britten and Paul Mealor:


----------



## Guest002

eljr said:


> This is an excellent album... I often watch a sporting event with music on instead of the TV audio too!


It is a glorious CD. The album art just fascinates me, too. Job is one of RVW's greatest works, above all, so that helps!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Carrillo, J: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 7

Orquesta Sinfónica de San Luis Potosí
José Miramontes Zapata


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Listening to the "nullte" now.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Andrew Kenneth said:


> View attachment 146573
> 
> 
> Listening to the "nullte" now.


I think Venzago is rather good in the early B symphonies ...


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Robert Di Domenica*: Symphony
> Münchner Philharmoniker, James Levine
> 
> This is really quite an excellent piece, a lovely example of that semi-elusive "great American symphony." Pity it's not more well known! It's freely 12-tone, with a row based on the famous chromatic gesture that opens the development section of the last movement of Mozart's Symphony No. 40 in G minor. That's interesting, but what makes a great piece is what the composer does with an interesting idea, and Di Domenica certainly makes the most of it in a convincing, dramatic, symphonic argument.


This looks like a very interesting CD. I must check it out. I like all the composers and I really appreciate Levine's art (musically).


----------



## HenryPenfold

Earlier - *Grieg* - Peer Gynt Suites 1&2 BPO, HvK 1982 Op. cit (elsewhere)

Now - *LvB* - Eroica BPO, HvK 1984 Op. cit (elsewhere)


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Current listening - Ralph Allwood leading The Rodolfus Choir in choral music by Benjamin Britten and Paul Mealor:


I made an offer on that Bel Canto Dac, it was rejected. 

It's so freakin' nice... I am considering giving him his price.

Is this a new release, how is it?


----------



## Guest002

Any of Vaughan William's symphonies are a marvel, but No. 8 with Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic Orchestra is stupendous. All the *phones known to man...


----------



## Itullian

Great Goldberg


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I made an offer on that Bel Canto Dac, it was rejected.
> 
> It's so freakin' nice... I am considering giving him his price.
> 
> Is this a new release, how is it?


Not new....from 2013. 7 out of 10.
As to the DAC, it is the holiday season.:tiphat:


----------



## Comity

Bruckner - Symphony no.0 - Sir Neville Marriner/Stuttgart Radio Orchestra.

It's a Laserlight Digital CD, but it sounds fine . . .?


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

On LP, from del Tredici's Alice series, a Pulitzer Prize-winner:









I have yet to hear this, an unfortunate situation as I regard myself a (Barbara) Hendricks fan:


----------



## senza sordino

Franck Symphony in Dm, Roussel Symphony no 3. Great stuff









Lekeu Violin Sonata in G, Ravel Violin Sonatas 1 and 2, Ravel Tzigane, Ravel Berceuse sur le nom de Faure









Ravel and Chausson Piano Trios. Lovely music. I've had this CD for years, and it's still one of my favorites.









Debussy and Ravel String Quartets. Absolutely gorgeous. 









Ravel Bolero, Alborada del gracioso, Ma Mere l'Oye, Une barque sur l'ocean, Rapsodie espognole, La Valse, Pavanne pour une infante defunte, Le Tombeau de Couperin, Valse nobles et sentimentales, Menuet antique, Fanfare pour "L'Eventile de Jeanne", Daphnis and Chloe suite no 2. Great music (except Bolero which I can do without)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146582


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Quintet in E flat major, KV 452
Adagio in C minor and Rondeau in C major, KV 617

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Quintet in E flat major, op. 16

Stephen Hough, piano
Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet

2007


----------



## Bella33

Amazing During Christmas Season


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with five by Glenn Gould and friends:

1. *Brahms*: _Four Ballads_; _Two Rhapsodies_ (Glenn Gould, piano) Sony Classical: The Glenn Gould Collection VOL. 12 disc 1 
2. *Hindemith*: _Sonata for Trumpet and Piano_ (Glibert Johnson, trumpet/Glenn Gould, piano); _Sonata for Horn and Piano_ (Mason Jones, horn/Glenn Gould, piano) Sony Classical: The Glenn Gould Edition: Sonatas for Brass and Piano disc 1
3. *Hindemith*: _Sonata for Bass Tuba and Piano_ (Abe Torchinsky, bass tuba/Glenn Gould, piano); _Sonata for Alto Horn and Piano_ (Mason Jones, also horn/Glenn Gould, piano); _Sonata for Trombone and Piano_ (Henry Charles Smith, trombone/Glenn Gould, piano) Sony Classical: The Glenn Gould Edition: Sonatas for Brass and Piano disc 2
4. *Berg*: _Piano Sonata #1_; *Krenek*: _Piano Sonata #3_; *Webern*: _Variations for Piano_ (Glenn Gould, piano); _Concerto for Nine Instruments_ (Unknown Ensemble conducted by Boris Brott w/Glenn Gould, piano); *Debussy*: _Rhapsody #1, Version for Clarinet and Piano_ (James Campbell, clarinet/Glenn Gould, piano); *Ravel*: _La Valse _(Glenn Gould, piano) Sony Classical: The Glenn Gould Edition
5. *Bach*: _Goldberg Variations, 1982 recording_ (Glenn Gould, piano) CBS Masterworks

Glenn Gould was one of those polarizing figures in classical music that people either love or can't stand. Eccentric to say the least, in terms of dynamics and tempos, and then there's the humming! I'm among Gould's supporters, and find his interpretations interesting, sincere; even if it seems as though Gould just plays what HE wants to play.

We start with some wonderful ballads and rhapsodies from the lighter side of Brahms, and then move on to Hindemith's sonatas for various brass instruments and piano where Gould joins forces with members of the Philadelphia Orchestra's brass section, and each sonata celebrates the full range of textures applicable to each brass instrument. Next up is a sampling of "Early Modern" fare where Gould demonstrates his liking for the students of Arnold Schoenberg's "New Vienna School", Berg and Webern, with Krenek who while not a student of Schoenberg, might be considered an ally. Then Gould goes ventures into some territory that he wasn't usually known for as he covers the French i"impressionists" with a very fine take on Debussy (with clarinetist, James Campbell) and then Gould blows the lid off Ravel's _La Valse_. We round things out Bach, who Gould was known for, with his 1982 recording the _Goldberg Variations_ taken a bit slower then the famous 1955 recording, but to my ears somewhat more reflective and heart-felt.


----------



## Joe B

Julianne Baird (soprano) and Ronn McFarlane (lute):


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bkeske

Tchaikovsky Symphony #6 Pathétique. The Berlin Philharmonic. Deutsche Grammophon, Italian pressing. Box Set.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Seraphim 1975


----------



## Gothos

A very enjoyable series of albums.


----------



## Rogerx

Dan Ladislav Dussek: Messe Solemnelle

Stefanie True (soprano), Helen Charlston (mezzo-soprano), Gwilym Bowen (tenor), Morgan Pearse (bass), Choir of the AAM, Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: The Cello Works

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), with Robert Kulek (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling


----------



## Merl

More Taneyev today so should finish the quartets off now and in my time out of class.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte

Kiri Te Kanawa (Pamina), Peter Hofmann (Tamino), Edita Gruberova (Königin der Nacht), Kurt Moll (Sarastro), Kathleen Battle (Papagena), Philippe Huttenlocher (Papageno), Norbert Orth (Monostatos), Helena Döse, Ann Murray, Naoko Shara (Damen), Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg, Alain Lombard


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various works part three for this morning.

_Roméo et Juliette_ - 'symphonie dramatique' in three parts for alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.17 [Text: Émile Deschamps, after William Shakespeare] (1839):
_Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale_ for orchestra with finale for mixed choir op.15 [Text: Antoni Deschamps] (1840):
_Rêverie et caprice_ - romance for violin and orchestra op.8 (1841):
_Le carnaval romain_ - 'ouverture caractéristique' for orchestra op.9 (1844):
_Le corsair_ - overture for orchestra op.21 (1844 - rev. 1851):


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 4 - Yevgeny Sudbin, Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vanska.*

*Shostakovich, Suite on Finnish Themes* & Symphony for Strings Op118a - Anu Komsi (soprano)*, Tom Nyman (tenor)*, Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra, Juha Kangas.*
Lesser known Shostakovich works - the String Symphony is based on the 10th String Quartet and is arranged by Rudolf Barshai.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> It's funny; I have the Naxos recording of Peter Maxwell Davies' 3rd and 4th quartets. I brought it home after a particularly long workday, opened it up, looked at the liner notes that say it was made up of magic squares with the associated isometric disciplines, and I closed the case and put it on the shelf, because I just didn't have time to figure what what the heck all that means just to listen to a string quartet. I know, I'm a terrible person, but doggone it, sometimes I feel like Winnie the Pooh: "I'm a little bear with a little brain, and big words bother me."
> 
> Anyway, since his name came up, I guess I'll take another stab at the beast. (Oops, wrong picture. Well, you get the idea; it's the third quartet.)
> 
> View attachment 146566


Thats an example of why I never read booklet notes prior to listening to something for the first time - I don't want to have my initial reactions tainted. It is fine to get background information thereafter to help understand the composers intentions or inspiration.


----------



## eljr

John Tavener: Palintropos / Michael Stewart: Beyond Time and Space

New London Orchestra, ARUHI, Michael Stewart

Ronald Corp

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 500341
Label: A Flock Ascending
Length: 46 minutes


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> As to the DAC, it is the holiday season.:tiphat:


exactly, and he still would not accept my offer!


----------



## HerbertNorman

Malx said:


> Vagn Holmboe, Symphonies No 4* 'Sinfonia Sacre' & No 5 - Jutland Opera Chorus*, Aarhus SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.
> 
> Excellent.


Thanks for this tip Malx , fantastic!


----------



## eljr

Manxfeeder said:


> It's funny; I have the Naxos recording of Peter Maxwell Davies' 3rd and 4th quartets. I brought it home after a particularly long workday, opened it up, looked at the liner notes that say it was made up of magic squares with the associated isometric disciplines, and I closed the case and put it on the shelf, because I just didn't have time to figure what what the heck all that means just to listen to a string quartet. I know, I'm a terrible person, but doggone it, sometimes I feel like Winnie the Pooh: "I'm a little bear with a little brain, and big words bother me."


I think this is a case of some people just taking themselves much to seriously. I likely would have chuckled and played it anyway. 
Seldom do I read liner notes as I have the attention span of a tsetse fly but when I do, I promptly forget what I read. (unless it's a Philip Glass piece!)


----------



## Comity

Joe B said:


> Julianne Baird (soprano) and Ronn McFarlane (lute):


I also have this. It's good!


----------



## Malx

*Weinberg, Symphony No 5 - National Polish RSO, Gabriel Chmura.*

Another very fine symphony I have passed by too often, really enjoyed it.


----------



## eljr

Into Silence

Tamara-Anna Cislowska (piano)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra

Release Date: 3rd Nov 2017
Catalogue No: ABC4816295
Label: ABC Classics
Length: 91 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

The Great Thanksgiving - Hymns and Songs of Thanks and Brotherhood

The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Frank Asper (organ), Richard P. Condie (director), Alexander Schreiner (organ), Robert Cundick (organ),

Jerold D. Ottley

trad.: Prayer of Thanksgiving
*****: Eternal Father, strong to save (Melita)
Vaughan Williams: A Song of Thanksgiving
Vaughan Williams: O Clap Your Hands (Psalm 47)

For all those who are having Thanksgiving have a great day !!!!


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 1 & Adagio from Symphony No 10 - LSO, Gergiev.*


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Minine leading the Chamber Choir of Moscow in Serge Rachmaninov's "Liturgie de Saint Jean Chrysostome":


----------



## Lisztian

*Fanshawe* African Sanctus
Dona Nobis Pacem
Et in Spiritum Sanctus (female voice version)
Dona Nobis Pacem (short version)


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD3

*Back in the colorful world of Scarlatti*

Sonatas KK31-48


----------



## Guest002

I'm told by those that know that Klemperer's _Das Lied von der Erde_, with the [New] Philharmonia Orchestra, Christa Ludwig and Fritz Wunderlich is an absolute classic and the remastering that has gone on for this SACD release is impressive: the thing sounds like it was recorded yesterday!

And thanks to information supplied in this thread, I can even listen to the thing at a good volume, rather than having to strain to hear over the noise of a pin dropping: just give everything a 6dB boost after ripping! Simples!!


----------



## eljr

Winter Poems

Stephan Moccio (piano)

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 3531777
Label: Decca
Length: 57 minutes


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> For all those who are having Thanksgiving have a great day !!!!


Thank you very much my good friend from across the sea!

For me, I believe most here in the states, this starts the Christmas holiday. This will be a very special year (for those responsible) as we celebrate in a different fashion with the meal confided to those who live in the household. This will keep as just as busy as ever as we call and video call to all who would normally be with us. 
I am looking forward to the Macy's Parade at 9AM EST. Something I always took for granted, today I will truly appreciate.


----------



## MohammadAabrun

Riley - Persian Surgery Dervishes

I listened to "In C" and "A Rainbow in Curved Air" some weeks ago too. Only "Persian Surgery Dervishes" was good.

I don't like Minimalism, but since I am Persian, the name of the work made me give his works a try.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Tod und Verklärung, Don Juan, Sechs Lieder Op. 68

Louise Alder (soprano), Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## SanAntone

Manxfeeder said:


> It's funny; I have the Naxos recording of Peter Maxwell Davies' 3rd and 4th quartets. I brought it home after a particularly long workday, opened it up, looked at the liner notes that say it was made up of magic squares with the associated isometric disciplines, and I closed the case and put it on the shelf, because I just didn't have time to figure what what the heck all that means just to listen to a string quartet.


I don't understand this behavior. Just listen to it; ignore the booklet's essay.

I realize you eventually did listen to it ....

TD

*Bach - Six Sonatas & Partitas For Solo Violin*
James Ehnes


----------



## eljr

MohammadAabrun said:


> Riley - Persian Surgery Dervishes
> 
> I listened to "In C" and "A Rainbow in Curved Air" some weeks ago too. Only "Persian Surgery Dervishes" was good.
> 
> I don't like Minimalism, but since I am Persian, the name of the work made me give his works a try.
> 
> View attachment 146600


very interesting

I will be evaluating this sooner rather than later... I had previous never run across it


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> Thank you very much my good friend from across the sea!
> 
> For me, I believe most here in the states, this starts the Christmas holiday. This will be a very special year (for those responsible) as we celebrate in a different fashion with the meal confided to those who live in the household. This will keep as just as busy as ever as we call and video call to all who would normally be with us.
> I am looking forward to the Macy's Parade at 9AM EST. Something I always took for granted, today I will truly appreciate.


*It's alright with me but would you please spare the Turkey*


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> *It's alright with me but would you please spare the Turkey*


I spare the turkey 363 days a year, I think I do my part. :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus Handl Gallus *

CD 1 Moralia (1-28)


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


hey Joe, the very best to you and...

guess what, I looked at the McIntosh again and it will fit in my cabinet,

I don't know why but I thought I read 15 1/2 last week and this week in the owners manual which I found online it says 13 1/2

I have not decided if I will make an offer or not as I have zero issues with the present setup.

Did you like the McIntosh or Bel Canto better?????

You know I defer to your ear and tech analysis.


----------



## eljr

The Joy of Christmas

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Richard P. Condie (director), Director, John Finley Williamson (director), Westminster Choir

Release Date: 16th Sep 1997
Catalogue No: G010001016575W
Label: Sony
Length: 72 minutes


----------



## Comity

Prokofiev - Suites - Andrew Mogrelia/Czecho-Slovak Radio Symphonie Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> I spare the turkey 363 days a year, I think I do my part. :tiphat:


So you do miss this yearly ritual......


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Faust - Belohlavek - Beethoven...Three of my favorite things in life.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> hey Joe, the very best to you and...
> 
> guess what, I looked at the McIntosh again and it will fit in my cabinet,
> 
> I don't know why but I thought I read 15 1/2 last week and this week in the owners manual which I found online it says 13 1/2
> 
> I have not decided if I will make an offer or not as I have zero issues with the present setup.
> 
> Did you like the McIntosh or Bel Canto better?????
> 
> You know I defer to your ear and tech analysis.


Did you ever find out about the McIntosh's ability to decode MQA? I never saw it in the manual.
Could make a big difference for you.


----------



## Comity

Bourdon said:


> *Jacobus Handl Gallus *
> 
> CD 1 Moralia (1-28)


Interesting!

How good is it? I've never heard of him.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Did you ever find out about the McIntosh's ability to decode MQA? I never saw it in the manual.
> Could make a big difference for you.


It cannot, I reached out to McIntosh too, but as I studied MQA I stopped caring. MAQ is loosy not lossless.

The MB-50 will decode Hi-Res lossless from Qobuz. Bam! home run. Down side, to do this I must use the Play-Fi app which is not well regarded.


----------



## Rogerx

Panocha Quartet performing; Dvorak: String Quartet No 1


----------



## sbmonty

Schnittke: Piano Quartet and String Trio
Quatuor Molinari; Louise Bessette - Piano


----------



## Bourdon

Comity said:


> Interesting!
> 
> How good is it? I've never heard of him.


Jacobus Händl Gallus, Slovenian: July 31, 1550 - Prague, July 18, 1591) was a Slovenian composer and Cistercian monk. He became known for his sacred music.
I could not find a fragment of the "Moralia" so I did choose this.


----------



## Helgi

Some bleeding chunks of Wagner-meat this morning with Paavo Järvi and NHK SO. I wish they would do a Sibelius cycle together.










Currently listening to Schubert's 9th symphony with Furtwängler/BPO, a live recording from Berlin in 1942 with god knows who in the audience.


----------



## eljr

bourdon said:


> so you do miss this yearly ritual......:d


lol!!!!!!!

..............


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*

Live recording from 1953.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Études pour piano (12)

Mitsuko Uchida (piano)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

"Whose Beethoven Violin Concerto do you like better? Faust or PatKop?"
Me: "Yes"


----------



## HerbertNorman

The legends that are Dvorák and Rostropovich!


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach: Goldberg Variations*
Beatrice Rana


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146612


*Franz Liszt*

A Faust Symphony (1)
Les Préludes (2)
Prometheus (2)
Dante Symphony (3)

(1) Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
(2) London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti

(3) L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Jesús López-Cobos

1978, 1982, 1986; compilation 2000


----------



## perempe

Copland - Appalachian Spring - Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Alondra de la Parra

this is my favorite channel.

I'll listen to the other pieces of the concert: Prokofiev's Symphony No. 1, Variations on a Rococo Theme, Revueltas' Homenaje a Federico García Lorca & Mozart's Clarinet Concerto.


----------



## jim prideaux

BlackAdderLXX said:


> "Whose Beethoven Violin Concerto do you like better? Faust or PatKop?"
> Me: "Yes"
> 
> View attachment 146606
> 
> View attachment 146607


I watched (and listeneded) to 'Patkop' a number of times on YT ....Parvo Jarvi?.....Wonderful performance, this recording is on my list!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> I watched (and listeneded) to 'Patkop' a number of times on YT ....Parvo Jarvi?.....Wonderful performance, this recording is on my list!


Checked.....It is Herreweghe but with the Frankfurt RSO......So now listening again!


----------



## Vasks

*Spohr - Overture to "Jessonda" (Frohlich/cpo)
R. Schumann - Piano Quartet, Op.47 (Faure Qrt/Ars Musici)
Tchaikovsky - Orchestral Suite #4 (Sanderling/Naxos)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Tavener*

Choir of st George's Chapel Windsor Castle
Christopher Robinson Director


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> Live recording from 1953.
> 
> View attachment 146604


I quite enjoyed this recording when I streamed it the other day - what are your thoughts Manxfeeder?


----------



## Malx

Having listened to Barshai's Chamber Symphony based on the String Quartet No 10 I thought it time to listen to the source.

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 10 - Borodin String Quartet.*

Sticking with string quartets and following up the Maxwell Davies I streamed yesterday with the one disc of the series I have in my collection.

*Maxwell Davies, Naxos Quartet No 1 - Maggini Quartet.*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Debussy: Prèludes Book I*
Noriko Ogawa
Rec. 2002


----------



## Comity

Hildegard von Bingen - Symphoniae - Sequentia


----------



## Rmathuln

*Faurè: Piano Quartet #1*
Artur Rubinstein, piano
Guarneri Quartet
Rec. 1970









CD #121 FROM:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> I quite enjoyed this recording when I streamed it the other day - what are your thoughts Manxfeeder?


I really like it. Schubert's 8th is one of those pieces I've heard so many times that it's hard to get excited about, but Furtwangler adds a lot of things to make it not just interesting but compelling, at least to me. And the sound is suprisingly good. I think it is a highlight of the set, and for the inexpensive price of the high-res download at Qobuz, that alone justifies the expense, at least for me.


----------



## Malx

Staying in the string quartet groove:

*Nielsen, String Quartet in F major Op 44 - Danish String Quartet.*

*Holmboe, String Quartet No 10 Op 102 - Kontra Quartet.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Milhaud*

Le Boeuf sur la toit
Saudades do the Brasil
La Creátion du monde
Suite Française
Suite Provençal

Orchestre National De France - Bernstein
Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo - Georges Prêtre


----------



## eljr

Heaven Full of Stars

Vasari Singers, Jeremy Backhouse

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 8574179
Label: Naxos
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - 2nd symphony
Thomas Dausgaard - Swedish Chamber Orchestra
SACD


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various works, part four for the rest of today.

_Tristia: Méditation religieuse_ for mixed choir and winds WoO, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra op.18 no.1 [Text: Thomas More, transl. by Anne-Louise Swanton-Belloc] (orig. 1831 - arr. 1848 and rev. 1851):
_Tristia: La mort d'Ophélie_ for solo voice and piano WoO, arr. for soprano, alto, female choir and orchestra op.18 no.2 [Text: Ernest Legouvé] (orig. 1842 - arr. 1848 and rev. 1851):










_Tristia: Marche funèbre pour la dernière scène d'Hamlet_ for wordless mixed choir and orchestra op.18 no.3 (1844 - rev. by 1851):
Overture from the 'opéra comique' _Béatrice et Bénédict_ WoO (1860-62):










_La damnation de Faust_ - 'légende dramatique' in four parts for mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone/bass, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.24 [Text: Gérard de Nerval, Almire Gandonnière and Hector Berlioz, after J.W. von Goethe] (1845-46):


----------



## Rmathuln

*Debussy: Mèlodies*
Christopher Maltman, baritone
Malcolm Martineau, piano
Rec. 2001


----------



## Malx

I bought this 2 disc set primarily for the superb Mahler 2 - tonight I thought I should give a few of the other pieces an airing.

*Wagner, Meistersinger Prelude to Act I - LSO.
Elgar, Enigma Variations + Ravel Ma Mere l'oye - Halle Orchestra.

All conducted by Sir John Barbirolli.*


----------



## eljr

A Winter's Night

Christmas Music For Choir, Brass Quintet & Organ

Winchester College Chapel Choir, Onyx Brass, Benjamin Cunningham, Howard Ionascu

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: SIGCD646
Label: Signum
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Ulfilas

One of the great operas.

A very fine recording, but what I would give for a Rene Jacobs recording! Also the tinder-box acoustic isn't very inviting.

On the other hand the singing is uniformly good, and José Van Dam is resplendent.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; 9 Symphonien
Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm ‎
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2721 154, Beethoven Edition 1970, 8 × Vinyl, LP, Germany, 1972.

Found the Bohm set among a lot of great $1 classical records in a recent Salvation Army stop a few weeks ago -- finally working my way through it. Can't have too many Beethoven symphony cycle sets, right?


----------



## Dedalus

Kopat and Schumann


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Sonatas KK 49-66


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu

Some daring tempo choices (mainly in the first movement) and extraordinary detail lead to an exceptionally insightful, expressive, and impactful interpretation of this great symphony! This is a great performance to suggest to anyone who thinks they've heard this symphony (or Sibelius) too much, but highly recommendable to all.


----------



## Ulfilas

Haydn, Symphony No. 68.

Music making on the highest level!


----------



## Helgi

Knorf said:


> *Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu
> 
> Some daring tempo choices (mainly in the first movement) and extraordinary detail lead to an exceptionally insightful, expressive, and impactful interpretation of this great symphony! This is a great performance to suggest to anyone who thinks they've heard this symphony (or Sibelius) too much, but highly recommendable to all.


I'm listening to Sibelius' 5th right now as well, with Paavo Järvi and Orchestre de Paris, and _extraordinary detail_, _exceptionally insightful_ and _impactful_ come to mind for me as well, although I have the sense that these recordings divide opinion (yes?).










The warmer parts of these symphonies do sound a little French to my ears.


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: Chamber Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

"Chamber" is a misnomer; it's really a Classical-era sized orchestra, minus timpani. It's overshadowed by Chamber Symphony No. 1, Op. 9, and to be fair that is a much more audacious piece of music. But I love this: great piece, great performance!


----------



## D Smith

Thanksgiving listening.

Celebrating the holiday with 4 excellent albums.

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 Reiner Chicago










Ives: Holidays Symphony. Tilson Thomas Chicago










Ives and Barber String Quartets Emerson String Quartet










Copland: Appalachian Spring (Complete) Slatkin, Detroit


----------



## Dimace

I really don't know this conductor but the *Orchestre De L'Opéra Bastille* makes very good work with *Hector's* (The 2nd movement ''Un Bal'' has almost perfect composure) masterpiece. The first work is unknown to me (The Metaboles) but sounds also good.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet (Selections)*
Lazar Berman, Piano
Rec. 1979


----------



## Ulfilas

Helgi said:


> I'm listening to Sibelius' 5th right now as well, with Paavo Järvi and Orchestre de Paris, and _extraordinary detail_, _exceptionally insightful_ and _impactful_ come to mind for me as well, although I have the sense that these recordings divide opinion (yes?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The warmer parts of these symphonies do sound a little French to my ears.


I'm pretty fussy about Sibelius 5s! Of those I've heard (which are quite a few) I'm most convinced by Karajan, Blomstedt and Berglund in Helsinki.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146635


*Aaron Copland*

Appalachian Spring
Rodeo
Billy the Kid
Fanfare for the Common Man

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

1960, 1961, 1967; reissued 1997


----------



## Joachim Raff

BIZET, G.: Symphony in C Major  
Otmar Suitner & Dresden Staatskapelle


----------



## Joachim Raff

Mathieu: Concerto No. 3 
Alain Lefèvre, Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra & JoAnn Falletta


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146640


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Toccatas BWV 910-916

Angela Hewitt, piano
2002


----------



## Coach G

Knorf said:


> *Arnold Schönberg*: Chamber Symphony No. 2, Op. 38
> Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez
> 
> "Chamber" is a misnomer; it's really a Classical-era sized orchestra, minus timpani. It's overshadowed by Chamber Symphony No. 1, Op. 9, and to be fair that is a much more audacious piece of music. But I love this: great piece, great performance!


This is a great box set, but it's bare bones with no liner notes or libretto for Schoenberg's masterpiece, _Moses Und Aron_.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 146637
> 
> 
> Mathieu: Concerto No. 3
> Alain Lefèvre, Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra & JoAnn Falletta


If you liked this 3rd concerto, you'll love the 4th.


----------



## Coach G

This morning I loaded the CD player with five by Vladimir Horowitz.

1. *Schumann*: _Toccata_; _Scenes from Childhood_; _Kreisleriana_; _Arabesque_; _Blumenstuck_ CBS Masterworks
2. *Chopin*: Assorted _Polonaises_, _Mazurkas_, _Waltzes_, _Etudes_, _Nocturnes_, etc. CBS Masterworks
3. *Scriabin*: _Etudes_, _Poems_, _Feuillet D'Album_; _Piano Sonatas # 9 & 10_; _Verse La Flamme_ CBS Masterworks
4. *Prokofiev*: _Sonata #7_; *Barber*: _Piano Sonata_; *Kabalevsky*: _Sonata #3_; *Prokofiev*: _Toccata_; *Faure*: _Nocturne #13_; *Poulenc*: _Presto_ RCA Gold Seal
5. _Encores_: miniatures and excerpts by *Schumann*, *Chopin*, *Scriabin*, *Mozkowski*, *Schubert*, *Scarlatti*, *Mozart*, *Rachmaninoff*, *Debussy*, *Bizet*, and *Horowitz* CBS Masterworks

Vladimir Horowitz, piano

I'm one of those abnormal people that actually likes the rain, and for some reason rain, classical piano music, and a cup of coffee, seem to be a winning combination. Yesterday I played Glenn Gould and today, Vladimir Horowitz. While Gould's the eccentric, and always interesting, a lot of Gould seems to play whatever HE wants to play. Horowitz, on the other hand, is the Romantic, who is deep, heart-felt, and dazzling with technique. We start with the high Romantic music of Schumann and Chopin, with Horowitz in his element. We then move on to the mysterious world of Alexander Scriabin, part Romantic and part Modernist. Next up are some RCA recordings where Horowitz pays tributes to (apart from Faure) his contemporaries, Prokofiev, Barber, Kabalevsky, and Poulenc; all tonal works that are very vibrant. While the pieces by Prokofiev, Barber, and Poulenc are athletic, the Kabalevsky _Piano Sonata #3_ is quite nice, for a second tier (or third tier?) Russian composer. We round things out with some popular miniatures assembled so we can hear Horowitz his powers as the poet of the piano.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today:























Current listening:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Beatrice Rana (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: New World Symphony & Sibelius: Symphony No. 2

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Rmathuln

*Suppè:Lighty Cavalry Overture*
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan cond.
Rec. 1969









*CD #74 From








*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Gothos

Recorded in the Sistine Chapel.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43

Philharmonia Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Mahler*

Symphony No. 1

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Riccardo Chailly

This is a wonderful performance. I want to explore this cycle further when I have more time.


----------



## Lisztian

*Messiaen* Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum; Couleurs de la Cité céleste

I haven't listened so much Messiaen, which clearly needs to change. I might be crazy but Et exspecto reminds me a bit of Mussorgsky, although obviously more modern and still unique.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Knorf

Coach G said:


> This is a great box set, but it's bare bones with no liner notes or libretto for Schoenberg's masterpiece, _Moses Und Aron_.


This is true, and it bugged me a lot when I bought it. But the texts are readily available online at least, and it was very inexpensive. I think I bought it used for under $10.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various works part five for morning and early afternoon.

_Te Deum_ for mixed choir, organ and orchestra op.22 (1849):










_Les nuits d'été_ [_Summer Nights_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra op.7 [Texts: Théophile Gautier] (orig. 1841 - arr. by 1856):










_L'enfance du Christ_ [_The Childhood of Christ_] - 'trilogie sacrée' for narrator, soprano, baritone, tenor, three basses, mixed choir and orchestra op.24 [Text: Hector Berlioz, after biblical sources] (1850-54):


----------



## SanAntone

*Erik Satie*






Satie: Works For Piano Solo And Piano Duet
Pianist: Anne Queffelec ~


----------



## eljr

Fauré: Requiem

Christopher Robinson (organ)

Westminster Cathedral Choir, with St John's College Choir, Cambridge, David Hill

Release Date: 11th Oct 2010
Catalogue No: ALC1078
Label: Alto


----------



## Malx

*Egon Wellesz, Symphony No 7 - RSO Wien, Gottfried Rabl.*

Its great when you realise there is lot of music in your existing collection that can sound fresh and new without having buy more - or is it just a sign that the collection is too large already!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Vol. 5



Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, GÃ¡bor TakÃ¡cs-Nagy

Il re pastore, K208: Overture
Il sogno di Scipione, K126
Il sogno di Scipione, K126: Overture
La finta giardiniera, K196
La finta giardiniera, K196: Overture
Lucio Silla, K135
Lucio Silla, K135: Overture
Piano Concerto No. 5 in D major, K175
Piano Concerto No. 6 in B flat major, K238
Piano Concerto No. 8 in C major, K246 "LÃ¼tzow"
Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
ZaÃ¯de, K344
ZaÃ¯de, K344: Overture


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The City of London Sinfonia with Duke Dobing (flute) and Wayne Marshall (harpsichord) in Rutter's "Suite Antique: for flute, harpsichord and strings":










The rest of the disc is very, very good, but this 17 minute piece is exceptional.


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw:


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> John Rutter leading The City of London Sinfonia with Duke Dobing (flute) and Wayne Marshall (harpsichord) in Rutter's "Suite Antique: for flute, harpsichord and strings":
> 
> The rest of the disc is very, very good, but this 17 minute piece is exceptional.


morning Joe! How was your holiday?


----------



## eljr

Couperin, F: Les Nations

Juilliard Baroque

Release Date: 30th Mar 2015
Catalogue No: 8573347-48
Label: Naxos
Length: 99 minutes

CD I


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Piano Concertos Vol. 5
> 
> 
> 
> Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)
> 
> Manchester Camerata, GÃ¡bor TakÃ¡cs-Nagy
> 
> Il re pastore, K208: Overture
> Il sogno di Scipione, K126
> Il sogno di Scipione, K126: Overture
> La finta giardiniera, K196
> La finta giardiniera, K196: Overture
> Lucio Silla, K135
> Lucio Silla, K135: Overture
> Piano Concerto No. 5 in D major, K175
> Piano Concerto No. 6 in B flat major, K238
> Piano Concerto No. 8 in C major, K246 "LÃ¼tzow"
> Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
> ZaÃ¯de, K344
> ZaÃ¯de, K344: Overture


This is truly excellent !


----------



## Malx

*Cyril Scott, Symphony No 3 'The Muses' - BBC Philharmonic, Huddersfield Choral Society, Martyn Brabbins.*

Another very enjoyable Symphony.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Francesco Cavalli-Sospiri d'amore, album on Glossa


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> morning Joe! How was your holiday?


Quite. Rained all day, kind of a drizzle. Did laundry, listened to music, watched a couple of mindless movies ("Olympus has Fallen", "John Wick II") and, of course, ate a good dinner: eggplant parmesan (thin sliced, roasted in oven), garlic toast, and apple crumb pie.

The pie was made at a local organic food cafe about 10 minutes away. They closed from March until late July but then opened with curbside delivery only with online ordering. The young woman who does the baking is gifted, and an expert. I'm thinking about having a slice for breakfast.

Overall, it was nice to have an entire day where I never put on a face mask, not even once. Of course I didn't venture further than the porch with the dog. Nice and quite.


----------



## Malx

*Sir John Blackwood McEwen, A Solway Symphony - LPO, Alasdair Mitchell.*

Late romanticism with a Scottish tang.


----------



## Rogerx

The Hyperion Schubert Edition - Complete Songs Volume 17

Schubert in 1816

Lucia Popp (soprano), Graham Johnson (piano)


----------



## eljr

Into Silence

Tamara-Anna Cislowska (piano)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra

Release Date: 3rd Nov 2017
Catalogue No: ABC4816295
Label: ABC Classics
Length: 91 minutes


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Settle Symphony performing Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3" and "Symphony No. 6":










edit: The 2nd movement of Symphony No. 3 is superb.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 5

Sonatas KK 67-80,83-87,92,93


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartók: Piano Concertos 1, 2 & 3; Stephen Kovacevich, piano; Sir Colin Davis, LSO (nos. 1&3), BBC SO (no. 2)

Great sound and performance. I'm beginning to suspect that Bartók uses dissonance _deliberately.
_


----------



## Joe B

Jeffrey Skidmore leading Ex Cathedra Consort in motets by Martin Peerson:


----------



## Rogerx

Koechlin - Music for Flute

Fenwick Smith (flute) & Martin Amlin (piano), with Leone Buyse (flute), with Jayne West (soprano)

14 pieces for flute & piano Op. 157b
4 pieces for flute & piano from L'Album de Lilian, Deuxième série, Op. 149
L'Album de Lilian, première série Op. 139
Morceau de Lecture for flute & piano Op. 218
Sonata for piano & flute Op. 52
Sonata for two flutes Op. 75


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Brandenburgische Konzerte 5-3 & 6


----------



## eljr

I have been listening to a Classical Christmas playlist on Spotify while I put up teh Christmas decorations!


----------



## SanAntone

*Cage: Concerto For Prepared Piano And Chamber Orchestra *- (1950/51) 
Margaret Leng Tan & Dennis Russell Davies & American Composers Orchestra









Of all the versions I've heard, this is the one, I think, works the best. *Margaret Leng Tan* has a real simpatico with Cage.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I have been listening to a Classical Christmas playlist on Spotify while I put up teh Christmas decorations!


Sunday my turn.......................


----------



## Eramire156

*Prompted by an other thread, now on the turntable...*

_*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in E flat, op.74 "Harp"









The Guarneri Quartet*_


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Sunday my turn.......................


Because it's a different kind of year and my significant and I will be celebrating alone for the first time so she did not want to decorate. I figured it was more important than ever to have the full meal yesterday and to do the decorations. She said OK to one tree but before we were done we put up 4 of the 7 trees (yes, we generally erect 7 trees, lol) and put up most the decorations. 
Not only that, I felt we needed to get a few more things, speacil for this special year.
As if the twenty something Nutcrackers are not enough, I ordered two more!

and of course we needed yet another Christmas salt and pepper shaker set...

Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> I have been listening to a Classical Christmas playlist on Spotify while I put up teh Christmas decorations!


Be careful......


----------



## SanAntone

Sticking with ECM New Series with this release from Feb. 2020:

*Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas*
András Schiff, Jörg Widmann









It can't miss with me: one of my favorite composers, two of my favorite works by him, played by two of my favorite artists, in gorgeous ECM sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, A Sea Symphony*

This is the first recording of Symphony No. 1 that I've listened all the way through. I love it when I finally click with a piece of music.


----------



## Vasks

*Graupner - Overture in D minor for 3 Chalumeau & Strings (Maillet/Pierre Verany)
Telemann - Cantata: Der Tod ist verschlungen in den Sieg (Stotzel/Hannsler)*


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows

SanAntone said:


> *Cage: Concerto For Prepared Piano And Chamber Orchestra *- (1950/51)
> Margaret Leng Tan & Dennis Russell Davies & American Composers Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 146651
> 
> 
> Of all the versions I've heard, this is the one, I think, works the best. *Margaret Leng Tan* has a real simpatico with Cage.


I agree; this is one of the most beautiful John Cage recordings I've ever heard.


----------



## ELbowe

*Theodore Kuchar Conducts Dvorak, Shostakovich, Smetana, & Nielsen (Box 16 CD Brilliant) 2018
Never heard these before ..wonderful.....Disc 6 Shostakovich: Hamlet & Gadfly Suites*


----------



## millionrainbows

Pi-Hsien Chen:

Pierre Boulez: Douze Notations pour piano (1945)
Jean Barraqué: Sonate pour piano (1950-1952)
Pierre Boulez: Troisieme sonate pour piano (1956-57)

This one was hard to find. I'm glad I got my copy.


----------



## Ariasexta

Franz Xaver Richter(1709-1789)
Amazing music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


>


I've seen pictures of that concert. I didn't know there was a recording of it. I'll have to see if I can hunt that down.


----------



## Malx

*Charles Ives, Symphony No 2 - New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.*

*Samuel Barber, Symphony No 1 - Baltimore SO, David Zinman.*

My head nodded in the direction of those who celebrated 'Thanksgiving' across the pond yesterday.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 6

Sonatas KK 94-112


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable...*

*Felix Mendelssohn 
Octet in E flat major, op.20









The Fine Arts Quartet
Oscar Chausow
David Chausow
Milton Preves
Dudley Powers *


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146660


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Quartet in G minor, K 478
Piano Quartet in E flat major, K 493

Paul Lewis, piano
Leopold String Trio

2003, reissued 2010


----------



## eljr

Glass: Piano Sonata

Maki Namekawa (piano)

Release Date: 15th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: OMM0149
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Works*

Marvellous performance.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Piano Works*
> 
> Marvellous performance.
> 
> View attachment 146663


Wow! I've never seen that. What's on it? Is the cd hard to get?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146664


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Divertimento in E flat major, K 563
String Trio in G major, Allegro (fragment)

Henning Kraggerud, violin
Lars Anders Tomter, viola
Christoph Richter, cello

2011


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> *Sir John Blackwood McEwen, A Solway Symphony - LPO, Alasdair Mitchell.*
> 
> Late romanticism with a Scottish tang.


The one with the _Three Border Ballads_ is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Malx

MusicSybarite said:


> The one with the _Three Border Ballads_ is a favorite of mine.


Of the Border Ballads I enjoy Grey Galloway but the other two, the names of which ellude me, not so much.
His string quartets are worth investigation.


----------



## Bourdon

SearsPoncho said:


> Wow! I've never seen that. What's on it? Is the cd hard to get?


It's a really great recording but not cheap,I found one for you if you are interested.

The sound of the recording is very good.



















https://www.ebay.com/itm/Arturo-Ben...5&algv=default&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


----------



## Malx

Hilary Hahn's birthday today - a good excuse to play a couple of concertos:

*Edgar Meyer, Violin Concerto with the Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra conducted by Hugh Wolff.*

*Arnold Schoenberg, Concerto for Violin and Orchestra with the Swedish RSO conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen.*

The Schoenberg is a very fine recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Milhaud*

Symphony No.2-4 & 8


----------



## Malx

*Pierre Boulez, ...explosante-fixe... - Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez.*

The Boulez composition I am currently enjoying the most - having said that I won't claim to know all his works. I'm sticking with smallish number to start with then I'll branch out a bit when the mood suits.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bourdon said:


> It's a really great recording but not cheap,I found one for you if you are interested.
> 
> The sound of the recording is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Arturo-Ben...5&algv=default&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


Thank You! .


----------



## SearsPoncho

Sibelius - 4th Symphony - Karajan/BPO (70's recording)
Karajan was a great Sibelius conductor. Those long legato lines and the brooding, atmospheric changes in timbre, particularly in the 4th, are right up Karajan's alley.


Tchaikovsky - Nutcracker Suite - Rostropovich/BPO
Good turkey hangover music. Fantastic audio quality.


----------



## thejewk

I've been binging on Ravel today.

Piano Trio, Sonata in G Major and Sonata for Violin and Cello by the KLR Trio
Two Concertos, Le Tombeau do Couperin, Daphnis et Chloe by Boulez on Sony

Plus lots of smaller pieces in between, as well as some sampling of other performances on Spotify.

He was pretty damn good, wasn't he? I'm not totally sold on some of the more whimsical orchestrations, but he's irresistible when he has a little fire in his belly.


----------



## starthrower

One of Holmboe's few large-scale works, this is a setting for soloists, choir and orchestra of 11 sonnets by the Danish poet Thorkild Bjørnvig. No, the poems are not fundamentalist Christian. Not even close. They're in fact highly ambiguous in their attitude to religion and full of symbolism rather than clear statements. And this is certainly not a Requiem in the traditional sense.

The work runs more or less continuously, though the changes from one sonnet to another are generally made pretty clear with variations in instrumentation and texture. Part of the interest lies in this being one of Holmboe's most modern-sounding works, from a fairly brief period in his career in the 1960s where, under the influence of some of his own students, he experimented with some techniques. - Trevor Mobbs


----------



## Eramire156

*Cesar Franck
Piano Quintet in F minor 

Johannes Brahms
Sextette in G major









Jascha Heifetz
Israel Baker
William Primrose 
Virginia Majewski
Gregor Piatigorosky
Garbor Rejto
Leonard Pennario*


----------



## Rambler

*Bassoon Concertos - Vivaldi, Weber, Jolivet* Rodion Tolmachev (bassoon) with the Marlinsky Theatre Orchestra conducted by Ivan Stolbov on MEL CD
















Rather the Cinderella of solo instruments, this is an entertaining disc of Bassoon Concertos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Peer Gynt.*

Nice music with a lot of narrative in a foreign language.


----------



## Rambler

*J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations* Kenneth Gilbert (harpsichord) n harmonia mundi









I suspect the Goldberg Variations are the single work have most recordings of. This is an entirely reliable recording played on the harpsichord. My recordings on the piano outnumber those on the harpsichord three to one, which gives some idea of my preferences!


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGUE
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Calefax Reed Quintet
_
MDG_


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-Symphonies 29,31 and 32.

Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## Rambler

*Wilhelm Friedmann Bach: Keyboard Works 3 Sonatas & Suite* Julia Brown (harpsichord) on Naxos









A disc of harpsichord works by the least familiar (to me) of JS. Bach's sons. Pleasing enough, but I have yet to feel any compulsion to extend my WF Bach collection further than this one disc.


----------



## Helgi

Watched a beautiful performance of Sibelius' 2nd symphony with Herbert Blomstedt and NDR SO.






Then Christmas came a little early (oops) when I got my Bruno Walter box in the mail. Started with a recording of Beethoven's 6th symphony from 1947, with the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## pmsummer

OFFICIUM TENEBRARUM
_Gregorian Chant: First Nocturn of the Night Office for Holy Saturday_
*Pierre de la Rue - Johannes Gardano - Bernardus Ycart*
Students' Choir Utrecht
Students' Chamber Choir Utrecht
Jan Boogaarts - director
_
Celestial Harmonies_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146683


*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*

Scheherazade
Russian Easter Overture

New York Philharmonic
Yuri Temirkanov, conductor

1993


----------



## pmsummer

PROENSA
Songs of the Troubadours
*Paul Hillier* - voice, direction
*Stephen Stubbs* - lute, psaltery
*Andrew Lawrence-King* - harp, psaltery
*Erin Headley* - vielle
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146685


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Trois tableaux symphoniques d'après La foi, op. 130
Bacchanale from Samson et Dalila, op. 47
Symphony No. 3 in C minor, "Organ," op. 78

Paul Jacobs, organ
Utah Symphony
Thierry Fischer, music director

2019


----------



## pmsummer

LA BELLE HOMICIDE
Manuscrit Barbe
*Rolf Lisleland* - lute
_
Astrée_


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage: Sixteen Dances*






John Cage (1912-1992): Sixteen Dances for Soloist and Company of Three, for flute, trumpet, 4 percussionists, piano, violin and cello (1950/1951).

I. - II. [01:29] - III. [05:39] - IV. [07:45] - V. [10:22] - VI. [12:42] - VII. [15:52] - VIII. [19:40] - IX. [23:21] - X. [27:09] - XI. [30:08] - XII. [32:38] - XIII. [35:24] - XIV. [36:56] - XV. [43:47] - XVI. [46:43]

Irene Angelino, flauto
Marco Toro, tromba
Giancarlo Simonacci, pianoforte
David Simonacci, violino
Marco Simonacci, violoncello
Ars Ludi Percussion Ensemble diretti da Gianluca Ruggeri.


----------



## Joe B

Hiroyuki Iwaki leading the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra in music by Igor Stravinsky:








*Petrushka
Agon
Fireworks*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

András Schiff


----------



## WVdave

Mozart; Piano Concertos No. 11, K413 & No. 14, K449 
Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy
London Records ‎- 417 627-2, CD, Germany, 1988.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Interesting listening and new to me:


----------



## Rogerx

Panocha Quartet performing; Dvorak: String Quartets Nos 3 &4


----------



## adriesba

*Charles Tomlinson Griffes

*_The White Peacock
Three Poems of Fiona McLeod
Bacchanale
Clouds
Three Tone Pictures
Poem for Flute and Orchestra
The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan

_Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by JoAnn Falletta
Soprano Barbara Quintiliani
Flute soloist Carol Wincenc










Wow! Other than the soprano being wobbly, this is a great album. This is really beautiful, lush music. It really is a shame that at just 35 years old Griffes died from the Spanish flu pandemic. Otherwise perhaps he could have been a big name in the American music world if the pieces here are anything to go by. I'll be looking for music by him to listen to.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos

Henryk Szeryng (violin), Charles Reiner (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Gothos

The disc says 79 minutes.I better get the popcorn ready.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 21

Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Levit - Encounter

Igor Levit (piano)

Brahms: Vier ernste Gesänge, Op. 121
Busoni: Chorale Preludes (10) after JS Bach
Busoni: Chorale Preludes (6) after Brahms
Feldman, M: Palais de Mari
Reger: Nachtlied, Op. 138, No. 3


----------



## pianozach

*Beethoven's Symphony No. 10*

A pleasant hypothetical work based on Beethoven's fragmentary leftover sketches, which _probably_ were intended for his next symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Hector Berlioz - sixth and final part, and it's THE BIG ONE.






























_Les Troyens_ - grand opera in five acts WoO [Libretto: Hector Berlioz, after Virgil's _Aeneid_] (1856-58, with additional pieces written in 1859-60, 1863 and 1864):


----------



## Dimace

pianozach said:


> *Beethoven's Symphony No. 10*
> 
> A pleasant hypothetical work based on Beethoven's fragmentary leftover sketches, which _probably_ were intended for his next symphony.


*100% Beethoven!* I had no idea about it! This Cooper must be a genius. LOVE IT! THANKS!


----------



## SanAntone

*Feldman: Early Piano Pieces*
Sabine Liebner


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 & Piano Concerto No. 4

Lahav Shani (piano/conductor), Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major "Great"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Some pleasant early 20th century chamber music to start the day.

*Knudage Riisager, Divertimento for String Quartet and Wind Quintet Op 9 & Music for Wind Quintet Op 16 - The Royal Danish String Quartet & The Scaninavian Wind Quintet.*


----------



## eljr

Vienna Boys Choir: Merry Christmas From Vienna

Vienna Boys Choir

Release Date: 6th Nov 2015
Catalogue No: 4811947
Label: DG
Length: 55 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Cello Sonata No. 1 in C minor Op. 32
Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor Op. 92
Violin Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75

Another new one :angel:


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Chorus and Orchestra of Paris in Igor Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":


----------



## Bourdon

*C.P.E.Bach*

Concerto Wq43,4 -43,5 & 43,2


----------



## SearsPoncho

Debussy - Estampes - S.Richter


Mendelssohn - String Quartet #6 - Aurora Quartet


----------



## Joe B

Timo Nuoranne leading the Finnish Radio Chamber Choir in sacred works by Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## eljr

The Night of Saint Nicholas

A Medieval Liturgy for Advent

La Reverdie & I Cantori Gregoriani

Release Date: 17th Nov 2017
Catalogue No: A442
Label: Arcana
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## Vasks

_All-out Alexander_

*Glazunov - Overture #1 on Three Greek Themes (Schermerhorn/Marco Polo)
Glazunov - Symphony #5 (Serebrier/Warner)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 7

Sonatas KK 113-125


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 & Myaskovsky Symphony No. 21

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## eljr

Handel: Messiah

Elly Ameling, Anna Reynolds, Philip Langridge, Gwynne Howell

Academy & Chorus of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Release Date: 18th Sep 1995
Catalogue No: 4448242
Label: Decca
Series: Double Decca
Length: 2 hours 19 minutes

CD I


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## sbmonty

András Schiff
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 IN C Minor, Op.111


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146700


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Quintet in A major "The Trout"
Variations on "Trockne Blumen"
Litanel auf das Fest aller Seelen

Frank Braley, piano
Renaud Capuçon, violin
Gérard Caussé, viola
Gautier Capuçon, cello
Alois Posch, double bass

2004


----------



## Rogerx

Art of the Mandolin -Avi Avital (mandolin)

Venice Baroque Orchestra (chamber orchestra), Alon Sariel (mandolin)
Recorded: 2019-12-05
Recording Venue: Stadttheater Fürth

Ben-Haim: Sonata a Tre for Mandolin, Guitar, Harpsichord
Sollima: Prelude for Mandolin Solo
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Mandolins, Strings and Continuo in G, R.532


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bruckner - 2nd symphony
Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Dimace

Right now: The *Dmitri* I love, I like & admire >>> *Jazz Suites!* Some of the most beloved and melodic compositions of the Soviet Meister played by *National Symphony Orchestra Of Ukraine.* Recommended! (SACD, Brilliant Classics, Holland)


----------



## Helgi

This morning: Mozart symphonies 35, 38, 40 and 41 with Bruno Walter and NYPO.



















And now: Sibelius symphonies 2 and 4 with Ormandy/Philadelphia.


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> Handel: Messiah
> 
> Elly Ameling, Anna Reynolds, Philip Langridge, Gwynne Howell
> 
> Academy & Chorus of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner
> 
> Release Date: 18th Sep 1995
> Catalogue No: 4448242
> Label: Decca
> Series: Double Decca
> Length: 2 hours 19 minutes
> 
> CD I


I see the opportunity given by this presentation from my beloved Freund *eljr* to make a suggestion, when it comes to such works: Two worlds only like ''very good'', ''well played'' etc. This work (The Messiah) is so heavily FFFFFed, that I really don't know which from the XXXXXX recordings worth to be listened and which is to be thrown away (there are a lot... So many that some years ago I found a list in the internet with suggested recordings and the other which are from bad to unacceptable. I listened one or two from the last from my collection and I can say that the guys made the list knew what they had written). Very nice WE, my dearest.


----------



## Bourdon

*Berio*

Sinfonia


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


> Handel: Messiah
> 
> Elly Ameling, Anna Reynolds, Philip Langridge, Gwynne Howell
> 
> Academy & Chorus of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner
> 
> Release Date: 18th Sep 1995
> Catalogue No: 4448242
> Label: Decca
> Series: Double Decca
> Length: 2 hours 19 minutes
> 
> CD I


My enjoyment of disc one has led me to go to disc two, which I had not intended. :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90'/ Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1981-02-23
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## Rmathuln

*Scriabin: Piano Sonatas 4, 6-10*
Michael Ponti, piano
REC. 1978 (?)


----------



## ELbowe

*A "Sixteen" kind of morning!
The Sixteen, Harry Christophers ‎- The Rose & The Ostrich Feather: The Eton Choirbook Vol. I
Recorded at St. Batholomew's Church, Orford, May 1990.
Collins Classics CD, 1991 (my copy is the "Coro" reissue-different cover- Box set 5 volumes)*


----------



## Guest002

Well, this is a bit outside of my comfort zone! Avet Terteryan, Symphonies No. 3 and 5, condcuted by Djansung Kakhidze and the Tbilisi Symphony Orchestra.

The recording of Symphony No. 3 seems to have taken place during an orchestral strike of some sort, where the pecussionists were the only ones to cross the picket line. Then, either a horn player or two snuck in, or a caretaker left the vaccum cleaner running: difficult to tell which 

I don't think this is particularly my cup of tea, to be frank, but it's been fun giving it a whirl.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2006 - vol2


----------



## Bkeske

Released 1991


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Finally got my copy. Had to go to the Post Office to pick-up as the package had become contaminated with a fluid that leaked outta someone else's parcel and I had to make a decision as to whether to accept it or not. Post Office staff could not identify what the substance was - only that it "stunk to high-hell." Medical lab work? Some strange stew? Biological weapon? No one knows for sure; all they could say was it wasn't cologne... Anyway, all's well that ends well; seller wrapped in plastic safe and securely. Thinking of reading the Barnett biography, which I have, to accompany my listening - only delved into it in the past to answer specific questions.


----------



## Itullian

Great set!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5
*


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming live from the Berlin Philharmonic via The Digital Concert Hall. Daniel Barenboim conducting. Unfortunately an empty hall.

Up today:


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus Handl-Gallus*

Moralia (9 29-47) 
Harmoniae morales (1-19)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

Yehudi Menuhin with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra in 1947. This has great sound. I've just started it, but this will be is an interesting comparison to the live RIAS recording with Menuhin, where in the cadenza, he goes into beast mode.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mozart: Serenade No. 09 in D major Kv320 'Posthorn'*
Concentus Musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt, cond.
Re. 2012


----------



## perempe

Boris Berezovsky, Concerto Budapest - Liszt Piano Concertos
The concertos are in the 2nd part, after the Brahms' Piano Quintet. I've been to the same concert a day later, should've stayed for the encores (Brahms' Hungarian Dances). There were no concerts after the one I've been to.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Beethoven - 9th symphony
Paavo Järvi - Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Bkeske

Gesang Der Geister Uber Den Wassern, D. 714 & Symphony No. 9. Released 1998


----------



## Dimace

Very nice *Bruckner's Requiem* and also great bargain for the American friends (for those who listen LPs) Nonesuch, USA, 1xLP, 1976.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - 5th symphony
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra - Manfred Honeck
SACD


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various works part one for tonight. I usually take in Chopin one whole album at a time as most of his pieces are short or short-ish but here I'm going to break the albums down a little in order to provide a bit more variety for each session.

Apologies for _Nocturnes_ album image - unable to scale up to the size of the others.

_Rondo_ in C-minor op.1 (1825):
_Rondo à la mazur_ in F op.5 (1826):
_Rondo_ in C op.posth.73 (1828):
_Rondo_ in E- flat op.16 (1832):










Piano Sonata no.1 in C-minor op.posth.4 (1828):










_Nocturne_ in E-minor op.post.72 no.1 (1827):
_Nocturne_ in C-sharp minor WoO (1830)
_Three Nocturnes_ op.9 (1830-31):
_Three Nocturnes_ op.15 (1830-33):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.27 (1835):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.32 (1836-37):
_Nocturne_ in C-minor WoO (1837):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)

Piano Concerto no.1 in E-minor (1830):


----------



## Bourdon

*Claude Le Jeune*


----------



## Rambler

*Abel: Music for Flute and Strings* Georgia Browne and Nordic Affect on Brilliant Classics









Rather civilized 18th century music and a most appealing disc.


----------



## annaw

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248*

Ralf Otto / Frankfurt Vocal Ensemble / Concerto Köln

I love this !


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Xenakis, ST/48*

Lukas Foss conducting the Orchestre National de France


----------



## Bkeske

Recorded at the Reduta Concert Hall, Bratislava from 3-5 Feb 1989. German release 1989


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no.9









Elisabeth Schwarzkopf
Elisabeth Högen
Hans Hopf
Otto Edelmann

Wilhelm Furtwängler
Bayreuth Chorus and Orchestra *

RCA LM 6043
recorded August 1951

An RCA shaded dog purple label.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Till Eulenspiegel*

Joseph Krips conducting.


----------



## Guest

Recently my favorite composer to discover is Nino Rota. His concertos are wonderful and here is a excellent recording of the (TC recommended) Harp Concerto. Of course I'm biased because there is a beautiful female soloist pictured on the cover and that raises my interest level considerably. 
View attachment 146729

Nino Rota
Concerto for Harp and Orchestra
Anneleen Lenaerts - Harp
Brussels Philharmonic, Adrien Perruchon conductiing


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-Symphonies 91 and 92 and the Sinfonia Concertante.

Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch.


----------



## Bkeske

Eramire156 Reminded me I had a couple yet unplayed mono LP's that need to spin for the first time.

Date of release is unknown for this one, but I believe the late 50's. Monitor Records,Mono.

State Radio Orchestra of the USSR, Kurt Sanderling conductor (Rachmaninoff), and the Moscow Youth Orchestra, Kiril Kondrashin conductor (Saint-Saens).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

Seiji Ozawa in a safe but not particularly distinguished performance, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Rambler

*Johann Christian Bach: La Clemenza di Scipione * Rhenische Kantorei & Das Kleine Konzert directed by Hermann Max n CPO









An opera seria by JC Bach for the London opera audience in 1778.

I'm not the greatest fan of the opera seria genre, but there is some pleasing music here.


----------



## Rmathuln

Bkeske said:


> Eramire156 Reminded me I had a couple yet unplayed mono LP's that need to spin for the first time.
> 
> Date of release is unknown for this one, but I believe the late 50's. Monitor Records,Mono.
> 
> State Radio Orchestra of the USSR, Kurt Sanderling conductor (Rachmaninoff), and the Moscow Youth Orchestra, Kiril Kondrashin conductor (Saint-Sean's).
> 
> View attachment 146731


The Rachmaninov is likely the same as this one:










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007CMTNHA


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - 7th Symphony 
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra - Eliahu Inbal
2013 recording - one point microphone version
SACD


----------



## Guest

[


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Woodward leading the Fairhaven Singers in music dedicated to the Virgin Mary:


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1956 Mono


----------



## Bkeske

Rmathuln said:


> The Rachmaninov is likely the same as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007CMTNHA


Could be, I'll see if I can find that on Tidal. The Monitor Record Co. Did not have the highest sound quality, as compared to Columbia at the time.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Prokofiev: Misc. Solo piano works
Gyorgy Sandor, piano
REC. 1967







*


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1955 Mono


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony, Carolyn Sampson and Britten Sinfonia in music by Eriks Esenvalds:








*Passion and Resurrection
Evening
Night Prayer
A Drop in the Ocean
Legend of the walled-in woman
Long Road*


----------



## pmsummer

BRANDENBURG CONCERTOS
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146738


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Septet in E flat major, op. 65
Tarantelle in A minor, op. 6
Bassoon Sonata in G major, op. 168
Piano Quartet in B flat major, op. 41
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 14
Oboe Sonata in D major, op. 166
Clarinet Sonata in E flat major, op. 167
Caprice sur des airs danois et russes, op. 79

The Nash Ensemble

2005


----------



## Bkeske

DECCA late 50's Mono. Incredible recording.


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1955 Mono


----------



## SanAntone

*Olivier Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ *(1969)






Orchestra: Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France conducted by Myung-whun Chung
Chorus: Chœur de Radio France directed by Philip White
Piano soloist: Roger Muraro
Cello soloist: Eric Levionnois
Flute soloist: Thomas Prévost
Clarinet soloist: Robert Fontaine
Xylorimba soloist: Renaud Muzzolini
Vibraphone soloist: Emmanuel Curt
Marimba soloist: Francis Petit


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## WVdave

Bartók; Concerto For Orchestra 
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic 
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 5471, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1959.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Cool! I just finished Act 1 of his Saint François d'Assise


----------



## KenOC

Upon a recommendation by Hurwitz, Modetoja's Symphony No. 2 from 1918. This is really a very enjoyable work! Quality stuff. Here's a YT link.


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1955 Mono


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Daniel Barenboim (piano)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Richard Nance leading the Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988
> 
> Daniel Barenboim (piano)


Roger, I noticed that you've listened to several different Goldberg Variations recordings lately. Do you have a favorite that stands out above the rest?


----------



## Bkeske

Angel 2 LP box set. 1964 Mono


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> Roger, I noticed that you've listened to several different Goldberg Variations recordings lately. Do you have a favorite that stands out above the rest?


I am going trough all my recordings one each morning, several to go, I will come back though .


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jerome said:


> Recently my favorite composer to discover is Nino Rota. His concertos are wonderful and here is a excellent recording of the (TC recommended) Harp Concerto. Of course I'm biased because there is a beautiful female soloist pictured on the cover and that raises my interest level considerably.
> View attachment 146729
> 
> Nino Rota
> Concerto for Harp and Orchestra
> Anneleen Lenaerts - Harp
> Brussels Philharmonic, Adrien Perruchon conductiing


Yes, Rota's symphonies, concertos and chamber music should be better known. He didn't only compose soundtracks, there is plenty to discover beyond that.


----------



## MusicSybarite

KenOC said:


> Upon a recommendation by Hurwitz, Modetoja's Symphony No. 2 from 1918. This is really a very enjoyable work! Quality stuff. Here's a YT link.


I love that symphony.


----------



## Gothos

I'm enjoying this at the moment.


----------



## Rogerx

*Gaetano Donizetti (Bergamo, 29 November 1797 - 8 April 1848)*



Donizetti: Vesper Psalms

Simon Mayr Chorus & Concerto de Bassus, Franz Hauk


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1956 Mono


----------



## Rogerx

Advent Live, Vol. 2

Choir of St John's College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha

trad.: Lo, he comes with clouds descending
trad.: O Wisdom; O Adonai
trad.: The Linden Tree Carol
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV661 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'
Bingham, J: Hark, the glad sound
Distler, H: Es ist ein Ros' enstprungen (from Die Weihnachtsgeschichte, Op. 10)
Dove: I am the day
Goldschmidt, O: A tender shoot has started
Howells: A Spotless Rose
Jackson, Gabriel: Vox clara ecce intonat
Maconchy: There is no rose
Manz: E'en so, Lord Jesus, quickly come
McCabe, J: The Last and Greatest Herald
McDowall, C: A Prayer to St John the Baptist
Milner, Anthony: Out of your sleep
Pärt: Bogoróditse Djévo
Telemann: Ach so laß von mir dich finden


----------



## Gothos

4 Impromptus-D899,4 Impromptus-D935


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Volume 1

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Gothos

Having now listened to all the the Mahler symphonies,I realize that 
they will require a second listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Barbara Schlick (soprano), Yvonne Naef (Contralto), Christoph Prégardien (tenor), Klaus Mertens (bass)

Thomanerchor Leipzig, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Georg Christoph Biller


----------



## Malx

A day late as is usual for me - this weeks Saturday Symphony selection.

*Kalevi Aho, Symphony No 5 - Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk. *


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet No 11 Op 95 'Serioso' - Alexander String Quartet.*

From their first set of recordings that I have hiding in one of those big Beethoven boxes, a set I hadn't tried until seeing them mentioned on another thread.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 51 'Seven Last Words'

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Mazurka_ in D [_Mazurek_] WoO (1820?):
_Mazurka_ in B-flat WoO (1826):
_Mazurka_ in G WoO (1926):
_Mazurka_ in D WoO (1832):
_Mazurka_ in B-flat [_à Alexandra Wolowska_] WoO (1832):
_Mazurka_ in C WoO (1833):
_Mazurka_ in A-flat WoO (1834):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.6 (1830):
_Five Mazurkas_ op.7 (1830-31):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.17 (1832-33):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.24 (1834-35):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.30 (1836-37):










_Twelve Études_ op.10 (1829-32):










_Polonaise_ in G-minor WoO (1817):
_Polonaise_ in B-flat WoO (1817):
_Polonaise_ in A-flat WoO (1821):
_Polonaise_ in G-sharp minor WoO (1822):
_Polonaise_ in B-flat minor [_Adieu à Guillaume Kolberg_] WoO (1826):
_Three Polonaises_ op.posth.71 (1825 and 1828)
_Polonaise_ in G-flat WoO (1829):
_Two Polonaises_ op.26 (1834-35):










Piano Concerto no.2 in F-minor op.21 (1829-30):


----------



## Rogerx

Advent Carols from St. John's College, Cambridge

Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge, Christopher Robinson


----------



## eljr

Gregorian Chant, Christmas Chants

Publish Date:	September 2008
Publisher:	Jade Music


----------



## SearsPoncho

Elgar - Violin Concerto - Kennedy/Handley/LPO


Stravinsky - The Firebird Suite - Stravinsky/Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus Handl-Gallus*

CD3

Harmoniae morales (20-53)










Please listen to this not well known composer.:angel:


----------



## eljr

Christmas With Septura

Septura

Release Date: 11th Nov 2016
Catalogue No: 8573719
Label: Naxos
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

*Erik Satie: Complete Piano Works*, Vol. 2 
Nicolas Horvath









_Le fils des étoiles: Autre musique pour le dèuxeme acte_


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Piano Trio in B flat
*


----------



## SanAntone

*Satie: Early & Esoteric Works*
Alessandro Simonetto









_3 Sarabandes_


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Daniel Barenboim - 1967


----------



## Ariasexta

Bourdon said:


> *Jacobus Handl-Gallus*
> 
> CD3
> 
> Harmoniae morales (20-53)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please listen to this not well known composer.:angel:


He has been an iconic czech composer, on chinese onlineshops you can buy mail stamps with that engraving in his honor. I have 4 cds of his music, one is the first disc from this box, I only managed to get the first single cd issue of this complete Harmoniae Morales recording. I remember I borrowed money from my friend for the fee the delivery charged on the arrival of this CD, I still have not return his money yet.


----------



## musicgraph

Schubert - Piano Sonata in C Minor D.958
Viatcheslav Novikov, 1997


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Jacobus Handl-Gallus*
> 
> CD3
> 
> Harmoniae morales (20-53)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please listen to this not well known composer.:angel:


*
Excellent* German 3XCD set with good collectability. Recommended also from me.


----------



## Bourdon

Ariasexta said:


> He has been an iconic czech composer, on chinese onlineshops you can buy mail stamps with that engraving in his honor.
> I have 4 cds of his music, one if the first disc from this box, I only managed to get the single cd issue of this complete Harmoniae Morales recording, I remember I borrowed money for the fee the delivery charged on arrival of this CD, I still have not return his money yet.


I also have the "ausschnitte" and I am glad I was able to buy this hard to find complete set, with book!


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Cello Concerto

Kian Soltani (cello), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim

Dvořák: Four Songs, Op. 82: No. 1, 'Leave Me Alone'
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 1
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'
Dvořák: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## Ariasexta

Bourdon said:


> I also have the "ausschnitte" and I am glad I was able to buy this hard to find complete set, with book!


I can not reach for this box for now, I was shocked it was actually a complete set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Induulchlen*


----------



## Vasks

_Thea's Thoughts_

*Musgrave - Night Music (Prausnitz/Argo LP)
Musgrave - Concerto for Orchestra (Gibson/Decca LP)*


----------



## eljr

Todays mass, filled with song!


----------



## vincula

Glorious sounding vinyl and the warmth of my trusty valve amplifier. My way of celebrating this freezing Advent Sunday.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

Yehudi Menuhin with Furtwangler and the Berlin Philharmonic, 9/30/1947. The violin sounds like he's far back from the recording microphone, which takes some getting used to, but there is definite energy in this performance, which is compelling.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

With Menuhin in 1949.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Creation

Judith Blegen, Lucia Popp, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll, Kurt Ollmann

Chor & Symphonieorchester des

Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146769


*Richard Strauss*

Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life)
Interludes from Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow)

Jorja Fleezanis, solo violin
Minnesota Orchestra
Eiji Oue

1998


----------



## ELbowe

*To-day being the 1st Sunday in Advent it calls for playing of BWV 61,62, & 36 
While I do not possess a complete Bach Sacred Cantatas this excellent set will see me through the Advent and Christmas Season. 
Bach's Advent and Christmas Cantatas
Bach-Collegium Stuttgart; Gaechinger Kantorei, Helmuth Rilling 
HAENSSLER Label 2009 Box 6 CDs*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bkeske

Still have the mono cartridge mounted on the SOTA, so pulling more mono LP's....

Columbia Masterworks, date unknown, but probably late 50's. Mono


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - 4th symphony

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra - Manfred Honeck
Sunhae Im

SACD


----------



## Eramire156

*Rossini for a Sunday morning, on the turntable*

* Gioachino Rossini*
*Five Overtures*









*Pierino Gamba
London Symphony Orchestra *

London LL 1366


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1962 Mono


----------



## 13hm13

I have the CD, and am listening to it via the flac file of it that I ripped to my PC, but just to mix things up even more, I thought I'd present the cassette tape cover art !!
















Messiah - Arias And Choruses

George Frideric Handel*, The English Concert* And Choir*, Trevor Pinnock ‎- Messiah - Arias And Choruses
Archiv Produktion ‎- 427 664


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Benedetto Marcello, Psalm 3*


----------



## cougarjuno

Raff - Violin Sonatas. If you love Brahms, Saint-Saens and Grieg violin sonatas, then these beautiful works by Raff should please. Raff certainly was a wonderful tunesmith.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 8

Sonatas KK 126-139


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach - La Belle Hélène
Marc Minkowski


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part three for tonight.

_Waltz_ in A-flat WoO (1827):
_Waltz_ in E-flat WoO (1827):
_Waltz_ in E WoO (1829):
_Waltz_ in E-minor WoO (1830):
_Waltz_ in E-flat [_Grande valse brillante_] op.18 (1831):
_Two Waltzes_ op.posth.69 (1829 and 1835):
_Three Waltzes_ op.34 (1831, 1835 and 1838):
_Scherzo_ in B-minor op.20 (1831):
_Scherzo_ in B-flat minor op.31 (1837):










Introduction and variations in E on the German song _'Der Schweizerbub'_ WoO (1826):
_Introduction, thème et variations sur un air vénitien_ in D for piano duet WoO (1826):
Variations in A [_Souvenir de Paganini_] WoO (1829):
_Variations brillantes_ in B-flat on _'Je vends des Scapulaires'_ from Hérold's comic opera _Ludovic_ op.12 (1833):
Variation in E from the collaborative work _Hexameron_, on _March of the Puritans_ from Bellini's opera _I puritani_ WoO (1837):










_Introduction et polonaise brillante_ in C for cello and piano op.3, ed. by Emanuel Feuermann (1829 and 1830):
_Grand Duo concertant_ in E for piano and cello after themes from Meyerbeer's opera _Robert le diable_ WoO - written jointly with Auguste Franchomme (1832):










_Twelve Études_ op.25 (1832-36):


----------



## Knorf

*Thomas Tallis*: _Spem in alium_:
ORA Singers, Suzi Digby

Socially-distanced singers perform at the Tate Modern:

https://www.classicfm.com/composers/tallis/tate-modern-ora-simgers-spem-in-alium


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hindemith, Die Harmonie der Welt
*


----------



## Eramire156

*Bartók and Doráti*

*Béla Bartók
Concerto for Orchestra
Divertimento









Antal Doráti
Hungarian State Orchestra*


----------



## Flamme

The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra performs Strauss's Also sprach Zarathustra, Robert Schumann's Piano Concerto, with soloist Alexander Melnikov, and James MacMillan's The Confession of Isobel Gowdie. Presented by John Shea.

01:01 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Also sprach Zarathustra, Op 30
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard (conductor)

01:34 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op 54
Alexander Melnikov (piano), BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard (conductor)

02:06 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Traumerei (Kinderszenen, Op 15 no 7)
Alexander Melnikov (piano)

02:08 AM
James MacMillan (b.1959)
The Confession of Isobel Gowdie
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard (conductor)

02:36 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Cello Sonata in F major, Op 5`1
Danjulo Ishizaka (cello), Shai Wosner (piano)

03:01 AM
Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842)
Requiem Mass for chorus and orchestra No.1 in C minor
Radio Belgrad Choir, RTV Slovenia Symphony Orchestra, Marko Munih (conductor)

03:45 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Keyboard Concerto No 7 in G minor, BWV 1058
Andrea Bacchetti (piano), Polish Sinfonia luventus Orchestra, Jose Maria Florencio (conductor)

03:59 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791), Pietro Metastasio (author)
Cosi dunque tradisci - recitative and aria for bass voice and orchestra (K.432)
Conal Coad (bass), Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra, Dobbs Franks (conductor)

04:05 AM
Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936)
Concert waltz for orchestra no 2 in F major, Op 51
CBC Vancouver Orchestra, Kazuyoshi Akiyama (conductor)

04:14 AM
Camille Saint-Saens (1835-1921)
Bassoon Sonata in G major, Op 168
Siu-tung Toby Chan (bassoon), Rachel Cheung Wai-Ching (piano)

04:27 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Scherzo no 4 in E major, Op 54
Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano)

04:37 AM
Stanislaw Moniuszko (1819-1872), Zygmunt Noskowski (orchestrator)
Polonaise in E flat major 
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jerzy Katlewicz (conductor)

04:43 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Concerto for lute, 2 violins & continuo in D major, RV.93
Nigel North (lute), London Baroque, John Toll (organ)

04:54 AM
Niccolo Paganini (1782-1840)
Polacca con variazioni
Viktor Pikajzen (violin), Evgenia Sejdelj (piano)

05:01 AM
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
Last Spring, Op 33, No 2
Camerata Bern, Thomas Furi (leader)

05:07 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
3 Lieder, arr. for cello and piano
Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

05:15 AM
Ruth Watson Henderson (1932-)
Two Love Songs - 'The Passionate Shepherd to His Love'
Elmer Iseler Singers, Claire Preston (piano), Lydia Adams (director)

05:21 AM
Felix Nowowiejski (1877-1946)
Polish Courtship Overture (1903)
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Humala (conductor)

05:35 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Andante and variations in B flat major Op 46, arr. for 2 pianos
Andreas Staier (piano), Tobias Koch (piano)

05:50 AM
George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
Ah! che troppo inequali Italian cantata HWV 230
Maria Keohane (soprano), European Baroque Orchestra, Lars Ulrik Mortensen (conductor)

06:00 AM
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
Violin Concerto in E minor, Op 64
Hilary Hahn (violin), Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Hugh Wolff (conductor)

06:27 AM
Albertus Groneman (c.1710-1778)
Sonata for Flute in D major
Jed Wentz (flute), Balazs Mate (cello), Marcelo Bussi (harpsichord)

06:42 AM
Pieter Hellendaal (1721-1799)
Concerto grosso in D major, Op 3 no 5
Combattimento Consort Amsterdam
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000pw0w


----------



## SanAntone

*Joplin: Ragtimes & Waltzes*
Alessandro Simonetto


----------



## annaw

*Sibelius: Symphony No.2 in D major, Op. 43*

Herbert von Karajan / Philharmonia (1961 Warner Classics, stereo)

This symphony is absolutely amazing and Karajan's conducting is brilliant! I think I've never been quite as moved by it as this time.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-Haffner and Linz symphonies.

Mackerras and the SCO.

More I listen to the two double CD's in this limited 'cycle' the more I am beginning to believe the whole thing involves some of the most impressive recordings of Mozart I have encountered!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Les Mystères d'Isis (Opera in 4 acts)
2 cd-set


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Brahms: _Double Concerto_. When I first heard this legendary performance from '39 years ago, I thought the 'experts' were mistaken: a good portion of the first movement is played hell-bent for leather with Heifetz skipping notes like stones on a lake and Ormandy seeming like he's double-parked. But things calm down and it becomes one of the most expressive performances of the Double I've heard. Provoked a tear then and it didn't fail to do so just now. Emanuel Feuermann on cello, taken from us way too soon, age 39.


----------



## Comity

Biber - Mensa Sonora


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Messe in C; Ah! perfido; Meerestille und gluckliche Gahrt* Monterverdi Choir, Orchestre Revlutionnaire et Romantique conducted by John Eliot Gardiner on Archiv Produktion









An interesting disc of lesser known Beethoven works.

The Mass is the major work here. Perhaps not Beethoven at his best but a foretaste of the greater Missa Solemnis.

The first work is a concert aria - by Beethoven's standards nothing special.

The late cantata also maybe a fairly lightweight work, but is very appealing.


----------



## senza sordino

All from Spotify

Lalo Cello Concerto in Dm, Symphony in Gm, Namouna. A rather uninspired recording of the cello concerto. And this is probably my first time listening to the symphony. I need to seek out another recording though. Overall, a rather flaccid album.









Chaminade Piano Trios 1 and 2, Mazurk Suedoise. Nice









Debussy Cello Sonata, Syrinx, Violin Sonata, Sonata for flute viola and harp, Piano Trio. Superlative









Ravel Piano Works: Jeux d'eau, Miroirs, Gaspard de la nuit, Valse Nobles et Sentimentales, Sonatine, Tombeau de Couperin etc. Very nice 









Honegger Symphonies 2 and 3, Concerto in D for String Orchestra. Terrific









None of these is in my own collection of CDs. I'd be thrilled to have four of these five. I think you can tell which one I'd decline.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Brahms: _Double Concerto_.
> 
> View attachment 146790


I have that set. I'll join you.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Symphonies 1 & 2* Tonhalle rchester Zurich conducted by David Zinman on Arte Nova









Beethoven's first two symphonies. Haydn on steroids! Rather nice performances here.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Mozart-Haffner and Linz symphonies.
> 
> Mackerras and the SCO.
> 
> More I listen to the two double CD's in this limited 'cycle' the more I am beginning to believe the whole thing involves some of the most impressive recordings of Mozart I have encountered!


And now the same works performed by HvK/BPO......


----------



## Bkeske

Date uncertain, probably 1960. RCA Victor 'shaded dog'. Mono

Side 1 : Die Meistersinger Acts 1&2
Side 2 : Die Götterdämmerung - Siegfried's Rhine Journey and Siegfried's Funeral Music


----------



## perempe

Mahler 5 (Maazel)

2 performances, just 1 or 2 listen.


----------



## SanAntone

*Charles Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord, Mass. 1840"*
Gilbert Kalish









Monumental, fantastic, work.


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky: Pulcinella, Octet, Renard & Ragtime*
Esa-Pekka Salonen









_Renard_

```````````````````````````````````````````

I used to listen to this CD all the time, decades ago. It is nice to revisit it.


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1959 Mono

Bruno conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra.

A very fine recording and performance.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Op. 57 'Appassionata', Op.81a 'Les adieux' & Op.27/1 * Claudio Arrau on Philips









A disc I picked up thirty or so years ago (along with several other Arrau Beethoven discs) when the HMV store seemed to be selling them for very little. Arrau is a fine pianist and these are robust performances.

Of the three sonata here we have: 
- Op. 27 No1 - the rather neglected sister work to the Moonlight Sonata - which gets a thumbs up from me because of over familiarity with the Moonlight.

- Op. 57 'Appassionata' - the archetypal mid period piano sonata and a favourite of a friend of mine. I've become rather less keen on it over the years - perhaps not one of Beethoven's subtler works, though it undeniably packs a punch.

- Op. 81a 'Les adieux' - one of my favourite sonatas. It has hints of the late Beethoven style, with moments of inwardness as well as joy.


----------



## Tristan

*Saint-Saëns* - Violin Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75









I had never heard this work before, but it's excellent. This whole album comes highly recommended.


----------



## Knorf

*Albert Roussel*: Symphonies No. 3 in G minor, Op. 42 and No. 4 in A major, Op. 53
Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens

Immensely enjoyable. Don't let anyone tell you there were no great French symphony composers between Saint-Saëns and Dutilleux.

Side note: I really like the art style EMI used for this series...


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - 3rd Symphony 
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra - Manfred Honeck
Michelle Deyoung
SACD


----------



## Colin M

Borodin Symphony No. 1 in E flat Ermler, Symphony Orchestra of the Bolshoi Theatre

I heard pieces of this on the 1 pm Symphony today on WDAV.com. A classical music station based out of Davidson College in central NC. That performance was quite good by Ashkenazy and the Royal Phil. I had to listen to it again today. This work really moves me. Especially the first movement that begins slowly and gives us images of Russia beautiful and mysterious and vast and quickly turns to the quick beat and then finishes with the slow...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

9/4/1953, Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Bkeske

Mid to late 50's Mono

Very nice recording


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia* on Capriccio









To finish the week's listening we have here two works generally regarded as not top rate Beethoven. As for me - I rather like them!


----------



## 13hm13

Honegger - Symphonies Nos.1, 2, 3 - Plasson


----------



## 13hm13

A. Honegger - Pacific 231, Symphony # 2 & Other Orchestral Works

Performed by:
Tonhalle-Orchester Zuerich
Trumpet solo by Herbert Kistler
Conductor David ZINMAN

Recorded on 28-30 May 1996 at the Tonhalle, Zurich


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 61, 62, & 36
Joanne Lunn, William Towers, Jan Kobow, Dietrich Henschel
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Continuing with my own personal Bach cantatas pilgrimage, cantatas for the First Sunday in Advent.


----------



## 13hm13

Honegger - Symphonies, etc.

Performers :
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Serge Baudo, conductor of the
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, conductor Serge Baudo
recorded 1960 (Nos. 2 & 3), 1963 (No. 5 & H53), 1973 (Nos. 1 & 4), 1986 (H31 & H47)


----------



## perempe

I'm relistening Hungarian RSO's Mozart concert I've been to 4 weeks ago. Someone coughed heavily behind me during the 29th, so I changed my seat. I really like the slow movement of the double concerto. I had heard the 40th before with a chamber orchestra, but it's guests ruined the performance that time. I'm really enjoying it despite Mozart is not my cup of tea.

Symphony No. 29
Concerto for Flute, Harp and Orchestra
---
Symphony No. 40


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Manxfeeder said:


> I have that set. I'll join you.


This set is henceforth on my Christmas List :








During the funeral procession, Toscanini was reported to have broken down crying, "This is murder!" (Feuermann died due to infection from - apparently - a botched operation).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146813


*Guillaume Dufay*

Motets and Chansons

Gothic Voices

2018


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos.2 & 3
Lilya Zilberstein & Berliner Philharmoniker & Claudio Abbado


----------



## Bkeske

EPIC 1962 release Mono

One of my favorite recordings. Not sure why, it just 'hits me'.


----------



## pmsummer

HOME TO THANKSGIVING
_Songs of Thanks and Praise_
*Various Composers - Medieval to Early American*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest

I've heard dozens of Four Seasons but none compare to this. The amazing Janine Jansen with a pared down group of friends. Crisp and clear and perfectly executed.
View attachment 146816

Antonio Vivaldi
The Four Seasons
Janine Jansen - Violin


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky: Symphonies Of Wind Instruments / 3 Pieces / 3 Japanese Lyrics / Ragtime*
Simon Rattle









_Symphonies of Wind Instruments_ (1920)


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1957 Mono


----------



## pmsummer

A SONG OF FAREWELL
_Music of Mourning & Consolation_
*Orlando Gibbons - William Walton - Robert White - James MacMillan - John Sheppard - Jonathan Dove - Thomas Morley - Edward Elgar - Herbert Howells - Hubert Parry*
Gabrieli Consort
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Gabrieli - Winged Lion_


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky: Works for Winds*
The Swedish Wind Ensemble









_Ebony Concerto_


----------



## Bkeske

Really like this LP a lot. Very well recorded. Columbia Masterworks, probably late 50's (59?). Mono

From the notes on the album; 'A Recording Premiere of the first true concert organ in America, built by D. A. Flentrop in 1958 for the Busch-Reisinger Museum at Harvard University.'

E. Power Biggs, organ and The Boston Brass Ensemble. Conducted by Richard Burgin. Canzonas of Gabrieli and Frescobaldi.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Symphony No. 4 and Symphony No. 8
Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati 
Pergola - 832 025 PGY, Vinyl, LP, Germany, 1964.


----------



## Bkeske

Well, I was not planning on it, but I think this will be the final Mono selection from my collection for the weekend. It was nice to give them some play time, as they usually sit until I'm not lazy and install my mono cart (which only takes plugging in the head-shell and setting the tracking weight).

DECCA, I think from 1960. beautifully recorded. Mono


----------



## Gothos

Music for the Divine Office 1


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas With Leontyne Price

Leontyne Price (soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

trad.: Angels We Have Heard On High
anon.: Angels We Have Heard on High
trad.: God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen
anon.: God rest ye merry, gentlemen
trad.: O Tannenbaum
anon.: O Tannenbaum
trad.: Sweet Li'l Jesus
Adam: O Holy Night
Bach, J S: Canonic Variations on the Christmas Hymn 'Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her', BWV769
Gounod: Ave Maria
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Hopkins, J H: We three Kings of Orient are
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165 - Alleluia
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Willis, R S: It came upon the midnight clear (Carol)


----------



## Bkeske

Someone posted about this composer and symphony, it interested me, so decided to check it out before the night is over.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique and other works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray

Le carnaval romain Overture, Op. 9
Le Corsaire Overture, Op. 21
Marche troyenne (from Les Troyens)
Rákóczi March (from La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24)


----------



## jim prideaux

Bkeske said:


> Someone posted about this composer and symphony, it interested me, so decided to check it out before the night is over.
> 
> View attachment 146824


I also noticed that particular post with interest as I have really enjoyed Madetoja's symphonies for a while now. However I had not seen the Hurwitz 'discussion' so I watched it on YT. I have the Sakari Iceland Chandos recordings which he dismissed and highlighted the Storgards.......More expense!


----------



## Bkeske

jim prideaux said:


> I also noticed that particular post with interest as I have really enjoyed Madetoja's symphonies for a while now. However I had not seen the Hurwitz 'discussion' so I watched it on YT. I have the Sakari Iceland Chandos recordings which he dismissed and highlighted the Storgards.......More expense!


This is actually quite nice. I was not familiar at all, and at least on Tidal, not a great deal of recordings available. I'll definitely come back to it.


----------



## Gothos

Another volume in what has proved to be(for me) an
excellent series of recordings,thus far.


----------



## Rogerx

*Radu Lupu 30 november 1945 (75 years)*



Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op.

Radu Lupu (piano)
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta


----------



## Guest




----------



## Merl

A favourite of mine.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Bach*

Partita No. 3
Partita No. 4
Toccata No. 7

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Lisztian

Scriabin Piano Concerto









Liszt Feuille d'album No 1, S. 164
Feuille d'album No 2, S. 167
Feuilles d'album, S. 165


----------



## Rogerx

KlavierKing said:


>


Is this a good one? I do like Minnaar's playing a lot.....


----------



## annaw

*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*

Otto Klemperer / Fritz Wunderlich / Christa Ludwig / New Philharmonia Orchestra

Wunderlich had such a beautiful voice. A delightful recording!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Zuill Bailey (cello)


----------



## SanAntone

*Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah*, Book Four
Pro Cantione Antiqua


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

Los Angeles Philharmonic, Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## eljr

Cantate Domino

The Sistine Chapel Choir, Massimo Palombella

Release Date: 25th Sep 2015
Catalogue No: 4795300
Label: DG
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Is this a good one?


Why take a chance you might be missing something? :devil:


----------



## eljr

Gothos said:


> Another volume in what has proved to be(for me) an
> excellent series of recordings,thus far.


Indeed, this series far exceeded my expectations. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Why take a chance you might be missing something? :devil:


It's in the basket already :lol:


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> It's in the basket already :lol:


color me shocked! :lol:

Why MUST we have "everything?"


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part four for this afternoon.

_Ballade_ in G-minor op.23 (1831-35):
_Ballade_ in F op.38 (1836-39):










_Prelude_ in A-flat WoO (1834):
_(24) Preludes_ op.28 (1836-39):
_Prelude_ in C-sharp minor op.45 (1841):










Piano Sonata no.2 in B-flat minor op.35 (1839):










_Four Mazurkas_ op.33 (1837-38):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.41 (1838-39):
_Mazurka_ in A-minor [_à Émile Gaillard_] WoO (1840):
_Mazurka_ in A-minor [_Notre temps_] WoO (1840):
_Three Mazurkas_ op.50 (1841-42):
_Three Mazurkas_ op.56 (1843):
_Three Mazurkas_ op.59 (1845):
_Three Mazurkas_ op.63 (1846):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.posth.67 (1833, 1836, 1846 and 1849):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.posth.68 (1827, 1829 and 1849):
_Mazurka_ in F-minor op.posth.68 no.4 - revised version (1849):


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair

Edgar - Raphaëlle - David - Jérémie

Edgar Moreau (cello), Raphaëlle Moreau, David Moreau (violins), Jérémie Moreau (piano)

Dvořák: Bagatelles, Op. 47
Dvořák: Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)
Korngold: Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)
Korngold: Suite, Op. 23 for 2 Violins, Cello & Piano (Left hand)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

For this morning's seasonal listening :


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

eljr said:


> color me shocked! :lol:
> 
> Why MUST we have "everything?"


Partly, I think, because with broader and more in-depth knowledge of CM, one becomes ever more aware of what one doesn't own and hasn't listened to; it's certainly a very acquisitive interest; reminds me not a little of model railroading in that way...


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mahler - Symphony #9 - Barbirolli/BPO


----------



## eljr

.
A Vaughan Williams Christmas

Chapel Choir Of The Royal Hospital Chelsea, William Vann

Release Date: 12th Oct 2018
Catalogue No: ALBCD035
Label: Albion Records
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## eljr

Notre-Dame de Paris: Mass for Christmas Day

Ensemble Organum, Marcel Pérès

Release Date: 7th Dec 2018
Catalogue No: HMO8901480
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 72 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

The Joy of Christmas

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Richard P. Condie (director), Director, John Finley Williamson (director), Westminster Choir


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded the CD player with five that feature some wonderful violin concertos by American and Canadian composers, all from the NAXOS series:

1. *George Rochberg*: _Violin Concerto_ (Christopher Lyndon-Gee/Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra w/Peter Sheppard Skaervard, violin) NAXOS American Classics series
2. *Walter Piston*: _Violin Concerto #1_; _Fantasia for Violin and Orchestra_; _Violin Concerto #2_ (Thomas Kuchar/National Symphony Orchestra of the Ukraine w/James Buswell, violin) NAXOS American Classics series
3. *Ellen Taffe Zwillich*: _Violin Concerto_ (Michael Stern/Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra w/Pamela Frank, violin); _Rituals for Five Percussionists and Orchestra_ (NEXUS/IRIS Chamber Orchestra) NAXOS American Classics series
4. *Vivian Fung*: _Violin Concerto_ (Andrew Cyr/Metropolis Ensemble w/Kristen Lee, violin); _Glimpses for Prepared Piano_ (Conor Hanick, piano); _Piano Concerto "Dreamscapes"_ (Andrew Cyr/Metropolis Ensemble w/Conor Hanick, piano) NAXOS Canadian Classics series
5. *Lou Harrison*: _Violin Concerto_; _Grand Duo_ (Angel Gil-Ordonez/PostClassical Ensemble w/Tim Fain, violin, and in _Grand Duo_, Michael Boriskin, piano; *Lou Harrison/John Cage*: _Double Music_ (Angel Gil-Ordonez/PostClassical Ensemble) NAXOS American Classics

Even though I bought and set up the Christmas tree and decorated the house inside and out, I'm not ready for the Christmas music yet. I have to feel it, be in the right mood, and that usually doesn't come until about a week into December. For now I'm just celebrating our wonderful American (and one Canadian) composers with violins going off in every direction. I think the violin concerto is one of the most profound genres in classical music. Without taking a thing away from the beautiful sounds produced by brass and woodwinds, cellos, violas, and double basses, the violin, to me, is about as close as one can get to finding an expressiveness comparable with the human voice. No doubt, piano concertos are great too, but the piano is such a grand instrument that it doesn't capture the sound that the violin concerto brings to my mind of sounding as if the individual is trying to make his or her way in the world, sometimes moving with the current and sometimes swimming upstream like the salmon when they return to spawn.

We start with the wonderful concerto by George Rochberg, which has all the athleticism of Prokofiev's Violin Concerto #1, all the anguish of Berg's _Violin Concerto_ (Berg's was composed to memorialize his late daughter, and Rochberg's was composed to the memory of his late son); and all the sweep and length of a Mahler symphony. Next up two beautiful _Violin Concertos_ (and one _Fantasia for Violin and Orchestra_), by Walter Piston. While I find Piston to often be a competent craftsman, and an academic with only occasional moments of greatness, these works for violin and orchestra are very warm, lyrical, athletic, and expressive, almost as fine as the _Violin Concerto_ by Samuel Barber. We then move on to Ellen Taffe Zwillich, an eclectic, whose music is very imaginative, and both her _Violin Concerto_ and _Rituals for Five Percussionists and Orchestra_ are vibrant, optimistic, fun, and well crafted. Just north of the USA lies Canada, our friendly neighbor to the north, where in a side-trip, we get to enjoy the music of Vivial Fung, an outstanding young composer whose _Violin Concerto_ brings forth shades of Alan Hovhaness with some _John Cage_ mixed (and I read somewhere that Hovhaness and Cage were friends despite their music being quite different from one another). Fung's piano works then show a lot more of Cage's influence. We round things out with Lou Harrison, another friend of both Hovhaness and Cage, and another far-out _Violin Concerto_ coupled with a work featuring violin and piano and topped off with a Harrison/Cage collaboration.


----------



## HerbertNorman

groundbreaking performance in 1942 , for many reasons


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 9

Sonatas KK 140-155


----------



## eljr

Christmas Music: A Collection of Christian Christmas Songs and Catholic Hymns

Manufacturer : Musica Sacra
Run time : 1 hour and 10 minutes
Date First Available : June 18, 2017
Label : Musica Sacra


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Háry János Suite & Dances of Galanta

Toni Koves (cimbalom)

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Philharmonia Orchestra, Antal Doráti

Bartók: Hungarian Sketches, BB 103, Sz. 97
Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances for orchestra, Sz. 68, BB 76
Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances for piano, Sz. 56, BB 68
Kodály: Dances of Galanta
Kodály: Dances of Marosszék
Kodály: Háry János Suite


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven: Complete Sonatas and Variations for Piano and Cello*
Pieter Wispelwey


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records_

*Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges Overture (Davis/Philips)
Liszt - Piano Concerto #1 (Cliburn/RCA)
Massenet - Suite from "Le Cid" (Martinon/London STS)*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Gidon Kremer & Mischa Maisky

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

Earlier this morning:

*Mahler, Symphnoy No 4 - Sarah Fox (soprano), Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.*
A very good live recording that I often forget about.

*Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli.*


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Piano Concertos Vol. 5

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy

Release Date: 28th Feb 2020
Catalogue No: CHAN20137(2)
Label: Chandos
Length: 2 hours 4 minutes

CD I


----------



## pmsummer

ILLUMINA
_The Theme of Light in the Christian Tradition_
*Einojuhani Rautavaara - György Ligeti - William Byrd - Anonymous - Hildegard of Bingen - Thomas Tallis - Robert White - Sergei Rachmaninov - John Rutter - Gustav Holst - Giovanni Palestrina - Josquin Des Préz - Alexander Gretchaninov - Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky - William Henry Harris - Charles Wood*
Choir of Clare College, Cambridge
Timothy Brown - director
_
Collegium_


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Les Soirées de Nazelles
Thème varié
Napoli
Sonata pour 2 pianos 
Suite Française
Villanelle pour Flûte à bec & piano


----------



## Malx

This afternoon.

*Handel, Concerti grossi Op 6 Nos 10,11, & 12 - Collegium Musicum 90, Simon Standage.*

I realised I rarely play much Handel these days with the exception of the Messiah, so I gave the Standage disc a spin, I'm not proud to say I found the music not particularly interesting. Now I'm wondering if it is the compositions or the interpretation - or has Handel just slipped down my list.
I played another roughly contemporaneus composer next and loved it as usual.

*Rameau, Les indes galantes (Symphonies) - Orchestre de La Chapelle Royale and Philippe Herreweghe.*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Franz Schubert - Große Symphonie in C-Dur
Orchester KlangVerwaltung - Enoch zu Guttenberg

SACD


----------



## 13hm13

Out-of-print, but definitely worth eBay-purchasing 

HERBERT KEGEL Legendary Recordings ORIG EDEL CLASSICS 15 CD


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146842


*Richard Strauss*

Also sprach Zarathustra, op. 30
Tod und Verklärung, op. 24
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, op. 28
Salomes Tanz der sieben Schleier, op. 54

Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly

2019


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann: Sonatas and Romances for violin and piano*
Gérard Poulet and Jean-Claude Vanden Eynden


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146845


*Richard Strauss*

Orchestral Songs
Four Last Songs

Soile Isokoski, soprano
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Marek Janowski, conductor

2002


----------



## adriesba

RockyIII said:


> *Richard Strauss*
> 
> Orchestral Songs
> Four Last Songs
> 
> Soile Isokoski, soprano
> Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
> Marek Janowski, conductor
> 
> 2002


How do you like this performance?


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Is this a good one? I do like Minnaar's playing a lot.....


Yes, it is. At first I thought "Scarbo" was a little too tame, but the final huge climax is very powerful.


----------



## Guest

Excellent!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bach WTC the last couple of days and now Beethoven sonatas. I have kind of not listened to them a lot in my life, even though I love both composers. Piano music I know better is Haydn, Mozart & Schubert. Bach and Beethoven have enough music in other genres to make me satisfied! Anyway, I finally decided to get to know them better. Roger Woodward played Bach and Igor Levit plays Beethoven for me  I will check out other artists too.


----------



## starthrower

Sticking with No.4 today. I did Bostock/Royal Liverpool, twice, and now Blomstedt.


----------



## eljr

Madrigals Book 7 Concerto
MONTEVERDI,CLAUDIO

Manufacturer : Naxos
Original Release Date : 2008
SPARS Code : DDD
Date First Available : August 11, 2008
Label : Naxos

CD I


----------



## 13hm13

Kegel* / Beethoven* ‎- Sinfonie Nr. 9 D-Moll Op. 125 "Choral"
Label: Weitblick ‎- SSS0066-2
Recorded live at a Galakonzert on 31st July, 1987
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Leipzig (MDR Sinfonieorchester)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Cathy Berberian
Nel Labirinto della voce

music by : Purcell, Offenbach, Satie, Villa-Lobos, Stravinsky, Weill, Walton, Berberian, Berio & The Beatles


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartets op.18 nos.1-3*









*Smetana Quartet 
Jiří Novák
Lubomír Kostecký 
Milan Škampa
Antonín Kohout
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Recorded live in London in 1937. The sound is a little distant, but the engineers have done a good job cranking out what must have been a challenge. The performance itself is electric. If anyone doubts Furtwangler's stick technique, he gets a lot of precision out of the Berlin Philarmonic here.


----------



## RockyIII

adriesba said:


> How do you like this performance?


I like it a lot. It is my favorite recording of Four Last Songs. Excellent performance and sound.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146854


*Franz Schubert*

String Quartet No. 14 in D minor "Death and the Maiden"
String Quintet in C major

Pavel Haas Quartet
Danjulo Ishizaka, cello

2013


----------



## eljr

The British Project - Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4839072
Label: DG
Length: 20 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*'Mr Beveridge's maggot'*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - 10th Symphony
LSO - Wyn Morris


----------



## eljr

Full of Grace: Songs to the Virgin Mary

Fairhaven Singers, Ralph Woodward

Release Date: 16th Jan 2012
Catalogue No: GMCD7380
Label: Guild
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Petrushka*


----------



## jim prideaux

Muller-Schott, Sanderling and the NDR SO.

Dvorak-'The Cello Works'

Op 75-Romantic Pieces
Cello Concerto
Silent Woods
Rondo in G Minor
Slavonic Dance
Songs my mother taught me

A very effective Orfeo 'compilation' of works for Cello and Orchestra and Piano (Robert Kulek-pianist)
I bought this in a sale in a rather nice CD shop in Ljubljana in February.......seems now like a 'lifetime ago'.......


----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev, Symphony No 3 - London Philharmonic Orchestra, Walter Weller.*

It would have been Walter Wellers birthday today so an excellent excuse for playing Symphony No 3 from his fine Prokofiev set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146857


*Antonio Vivaldi*

L'estro armonico
12 Concertos, op. 3

Europa Galante
Fabio Biondi, violin and direction

1998, reissued 2015


----------



## pmsummer

LE MONDE DE SAINTE-COLOMBE
_Une Sélection de Concerts à Deux Violes Esgales_
*Jean de Sainte Colombe* (1640? - 1700?)
Les Voix Humaines - viols
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Joe B

Disc 2 of 2 - Emmanuelle Haim leading Le Concert d'Astrée with Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) and Lea Desandre (mezzo-soprano) in music by George Frideric Handel:


----------



## starthrower

Nos.1-2 Great sound on these 30 year old recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op. 18, No. 2*

I haven't paid much attention to this quartet. In fact, my score was unmarked on this one. I've been listening to Roger Greenberg's lectures on the quartets, and it's opened this piece up to me.


----------



## SanAntone

*Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 109*
Frédéric Lodéon, Jean-Philippe Collard


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Not entirely classical, think of it as crossover, if you will (Puccini, Ponce, Delibes, Herbert and Verdi are among the "song writers" represented on this LP). Deanna Durbin, a strong if relatively untrained soprano, was the star of 21 films before she told Hollywood to take a hike at age 29 and retired to a farmhouse and 3rd husband in France, shunning the public scene thereafter. Infectious fun; she ensorcelled no less a figure than Rostropovich: "She helped me in my discovery of myself. You have no idea of the smelly old movie houses I patronized to see Deanna Durbin. I tried to create the very best in my music, to try to recreate, to approach her purity."


----------



## Joachim Raff

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64

Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
Paavo Järvi

"Exciting new release recording. The performance and detail is remarkable."


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in settings of the Stabat Mater:


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*ASMF 60th Anniversary Box

Disc 9

Handel*

6 Concerti Grossi, Op. 3, HWV 312-317
Incidental Music to _Alcina_, HWV 14

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Neville Marriner, director


----------



## Colin M

Stravinsky Symphony in C. Stravinsky, Stravinsky Plays Stravinsky

It is always unclear what orchestra he conducted on this recording. Maybe Columbia. Maybe CBS both American... he never associated himself with an orchestra. He associated himself with a result.

He began this optimistic piece in Switzerland at end of the 1930’s when he and his family were dealing with the deadly effects of tuberculosis. He finished it in America driven there by the coming Nazi storm. I am amazed at composers that rise above their situation to encourage us nonetheless


----------



## Bkeske

Picked up (were delivered by mail) four Scandinavian LP's today. Looked interesting, the price was right, so sprung for the set.

First up '2 Strakkvartetter'. Side A Wilhelm Stenhammar - String Quartet No 2 Op 14, Side B Ingvar Lidholm - Music for Strings.

Sveriges Radio 1967 Sweden


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Complete String Quartets*
Angeles String Quartet (thanks, ribonucleic!)

I am only to HIII:12, but I am finding a lot to enjoy so far. It has helped me to think of these quartets sometimes as long cadenzas in a concerto. This gets me to appreciate the pieces and the musical talents of the performers much more.

*Beethoven: Symphonies 1 and 2*
Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin

I have heard these before, but this was the first time as their owner. They still sound very appealing to me.

Finally, I listened to the London Symphony Orchestra's autumn premiere on YouTube, which had a great Beethoven Symphony No. 8 to close it out.


----------



## Bkeske

This is very nice thus far.

Øivin Fjeldstad Conducting the Filharmonisk Selskaps Orkester and Det Norske Solistkor.

David Monrad Johansen - Voluspaa

Philips 1969 Norway


----------



## 13hm13

Grieg - Piano Concerto (original version); Small Piano pieces - Love Derwinger


----------



## 13hm13

Possibly the best Grieg PC performance ...

Grieg: Chasing the Butterfly

Sigurd Slåttebrekk (Grieg's own piano at Troldhaugen), Edvard Grieg (piano, 1903 acoustic recordings)

Oslo Philharmonic, Michail Jurowski


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : Goldberg Variations, BWV988

David Jalberg (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146869


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Cello Concerto in G minor, RV 416
Cello Concerto in A minor, RV 420
Concerto for two cellos in G minor, RV 531
Cello Concerto in C minor, RV 401
Cello Concerto in G minor, RV 417
Cello Concerto in A minor, RV 418
Cello Concerto in G major, RV 415

Jonathan Cohen, cello and five-string cello
Sarah McMahon, cello (RV 531)
The King's Consort
Robert King, director and harpsichord

2006


----------



## Bkeske

Time for some streaming....


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Gothos

What it says on the tin.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross, Hob XX (Piano version)

Alexei Lubimov (tangent piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Good Night!-Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Balakirev: Berceuse
Chopin: Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
Dessner: Song for Octave
Lachenmann: Wiegenmusik
Liszt: Wiegenlied (Chant du berceau), S198


----------



## Malx

*Dvorak, The Water Goblin / The Noon Witch / The Wild Dove - Czech PO, Sir Charles Mackerras.*


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Mass

Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Symphonic Choir, Temple University Concert Choir, The American Boychoir, Temple University Diamond Marching Band, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Gothos

I honestly don't know if this belongs here,or in
the Non-Classical thread.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gothos said:


> View attachment 146874
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know if this belongs here,or in
> the Non-Classical thread.


If CC's writing in a classical manner for classical forces then I don't think his non-classical background should have any bearing. Works such as Paul McCartney's _Liverpool Oratorio_ have been posted here before now.


----------



## eljr

Christmas Day in the Morning (1993) Audio CD
Bethlehem Christmas Day In The Morning Cambridge Singers

Date First Available : May 9, 2018


----------



## Rogerx

Rolle: Christmas Oratorio

Gundula Anders, Britta Schwarz, Wilfried Jochens, Dirk Schmidt

Telemann-Kammerorchester und Kammerchor Michaelstein, Ludger Remy


----------



## eljr

Gothos said:


> View attachment 146874
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know if this belongs here,or in
> the Non-Classical thread.


I always post crossover in here, it belongs!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

_Scherzo_ in C-sharp minor op.39 (1839):
_Scherzo_ in E op. 54 (1842):
_Waltz_ in A-flat op.42 (1840):
_Waltz_ in E-flat [_Sostenuto_] WoO (1840):
_Waltz_ in A-minor WoO (1843):
_Three Waltzes_ op.posth.70 (1829, 1832 and 1841):
_Three Waltzes_ op.64 (1840 and 1847):










_Fantaisie-Impromptu_ in C-sharp minor op.posth.66 (1835):
_Impromptu_ in A-flat op.29 (1837):
_Impromptu_ in F-sharp op.36 (1839):
_Impromptu_ in G-flat op.51 (1842):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)

Sonata for cello and piano in G-minor op.65 (1845-46):










_Two Polonaises_ op.40 (1838 and 1839):
_Polonaise_ in F-sharp minor op.44 (1841):
_Polonaise_ in A-flat op.53 (1842):
_Polonaise-Fantaisie_ in A-flat op.61 (1845-46):


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 10

Sonatas KK 156-172


----------



## Malx

*John Harbison, Symphony No 3 + Charles Ives, Symphony No 2.
Live recordings from the Munich PO conducted by James Levine.*

Another disc that suffered from being lost in the depths of the collection - very enjoyable. I gave the Cuban Overture that is also on the disc a miss this time around.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I always post crossover in here, it belongs!


Otherwise we have to ask for a sub forum......:lol:


----------



## eljr

.

In Dulci Jubilo

Music for the Christmas season by Buxtehude and Friends

Theatre of Voices, Paul Hillier

Release Date: 27th Oct 2017
Catalogue No: 6220661
Label: Dacapo
Length: 77 minutes
Christmas Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas Choice


----------



## Malx

*John Casken, Cello Concerto - Northern Sinfonia, Heinrich Schiff (cello/director).*

A piece well worth giving a listen to if you enjoy cello concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 20


----------



## Rogerx

Joy to the World - Joan Sutherland

Joan Sutherland

The Ambrosian Singers & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Etudes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146875


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Stabat Mater, RV 621
Concerti Sacri, RV 556, 554a, 579
Clarae Stellae, Scintillate, RV 625

Sara Mingardo, contralto
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director

2002


----------



## Gothos

elgars ghost said:


> If CC's writing in a classical manner for classical forces then I don't think his non-classical background should have any bearing. Works such as Paul McCartney's _Liverpool Oratorio_ have been posted here before now.


Thank you for that.Noted for future reference.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Prokofiev - Symphony #5 - Karajan/BPO


Mendelssohn - Piano Trio #2 - Florestan Trio

Susan Tomes is brilliant, as always. She's one of my favorite pianists in chamber music.


----------



## Gothos

eljr said:


> I always post crossover in here, it belongs!


Good to know.Thank you.:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: Requiem For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


----------



## Guest002

Johannes Ockeghem's Requiem, performed by Ensemble Organum directed by Marcel Pŕès.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

pianosonatas D.664-568 & 575


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Schubert - Overture in the Italian Style in C (Vaughn/RCA)
Goldmark - Rustic Wedding Symphony (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146878


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248

The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner

1987


----------



## Malx

*Per Norgard, Symphony No 3 - Danish National SO, Vocal Ensemble & Choir, Thomas Dausgaard.*

Stunning.


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Symphony No. 3 and Quiet City

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest002

Albert Roussel, various concerti, David Stern conducting the Ensemble Orchestral de Paris. Great stuff!


----------



## Malx

*Sofia Gubaidulina, In tempus praesens (concerto for violin & orchestra) - Anne-Sophie Mutter, LSO, Valery Gergiev.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Solo Cello Suites Complete* 
Paolo Beschi









I really hate that amazon watermark.


----------



## elgar's ghost

SanAntone said:


> *Solo Cello Suites Complete*
> Paolo Beschi
> 
> _I really hate that amazon watermark_.












This do ya? This is from Amazon UK, where often there is more than one option of the same image available.


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker

The Concertgebouw Orchestre Antal Dorati


----------



## 13hm13

M. Haydn - Serenade - Dieter Klöcker


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

First, one of my favorite holiday recordings; an especially exceptional one, spirited and spare. If Julianne Baird only knew the full extent of my love and admiration for her! (She'd buy a ticket from NASA for the next intergalactic flight outta here!









And then: _Alpenländische Weihnachtslieder _.


----------



## Merl

A birthday string quartet before tea.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Glass: King Lear (original score)

Aaron Diehl Trio

Release Date: 10th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: OMM0141
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part six of six for tonight.

_Ballade_ in A-flat op.47 (1840-41):
_Ballade_ in F-minor op.52 (1842):










_Trois nouvelles études_ WoO (1839):
_Wiosna_ [_Spring_] - song for voice and piano op.post.74 no.2, arr. for piano (orig. 1838 - arr. 1840s):
_Tarantelle_ in A-flat op.43 (1841):
_Allegro de concert_ in A op.46 (by 1841):
_Fugue_ in A-minor WoO (1841-42):
_Feuille d'album_ [_Album Leaf_] WoO (1843):
_Berceuse_ in D-flat op.57(1843-44):
_Barcarolle_ in F-sharp op.60 (1845-46):
_Galop Marquis_ in A-flat WoO (1846):
_Bourrée_ in A WoO (1846):
_Bourrée_ in G WoO (1848):










Piano Sonata no.3 in B-minor op.58 (1844):










_Two Nocturnes_ op.37 (1838 and 1839):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.48 (1841):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.55 (1843):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.62 (1846):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146891


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Christmas Cantata, BWV 63
Bach Magnificat in E flat major, BWV 243a

Dunedin Consort
John Butt

2015


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.7 in F major, op.59 no.1









Mari Iwamoto String Quartet *

recorded live 1974


----------



## eljr

Robin de Raaff: Atlantis (oratorio)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Netherlands Radio

Release Date: 4th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: CC72808
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 47 minutes


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - 1st symphony

Musica Saeculorum - Philipp von Steinaecker


----------



## ASalzone

Currently listening to Igor Levit's recording of the Hammerklavier sonata.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

These guys are pretty good  right after hearing Beethoven piano sonatas with Garrick Ohlsson. It's very energizing!


----------



## ASalzone

I was listening to the Grosse Fugue this weekend. Absolutely outstanding music. I've never listened to the Artemis Quartet's performance, but I plan on doing so tonight! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knorf

*Alfredo Casella*: _Italia_, Op. 11; _Introduzione, Corale e Marcia_, Op. 57 & Symphony No. 3, Op. 63
BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda

New arrival. I enjoy Casella's music very much. What he pity he was so little recognized during his life!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Andrew Kenneth said:


> View attachment 146893
> 
> 
> Anton Bruckner - 1st symphony
> 
> Musica Saeculorum - Philipp von Steinaecker


On the teeter-totter of taste, I'm wondering if that cover is leaning toward the bad, given the composer's biography.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> On the teeter-totter of taste, I'm wondering if that cover is leaning toward the bad, given the composer's biography.


It just so happened that Anton Bruckner nicknamed this symphony "Das kecke Beserl" (The saucy maid).


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










And just enough time before dinner for this:







FLAC


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Andrew Kenneth said:


> It just so happened that Anton Bruckner nicknamed this symphony "Das kecke Beserl" (The saucy maid).


Yes, _thanks_, and you know, I'd forgotten [email protected]&#


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Up next on a happy day filled with music (and admittedly a bit of overeating, but then, as a character in _Blackadder_ says, "This is the gorging season.")


----------



## starthrower

These Schuman symphonies are great! A completely subjective conclusion, of course!


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming this evening. I have this on LP with Seiji Ozawa and the Boston Symphony Orchestra, but saw this new release, and wanted to take a listen. Recorded live


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach - La Périchole
Les Musiciens du Louvre - Marc Minkowski


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146904


Clara Schumann

Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 7
3 Romances for piano, op. 11
Scherzo No. 2 in C minor, op. 14
3 Romances for violin and piano, op. 22
Widmung (transcription of Robert Schumann song)
Mondacht (transcription of Robert Schumann song)
Piano Sonata in G minor

Isata Kanneh-Mason, piano
Jonathan Aasgaard, cello
Elena Urioste, violin
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Holly Mathieson

2019


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Reuss leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in music by Erkki-Sven Tüür:









*Awakening
The Wanderer's Evening Song
Insula deserta*


----------



## SanAntone

*Boulez: Memoriale / Derive 1 & 2*
Pierre Boulez, Daniel Kawka, Ensemble Orchestral Contemporain









_Derive 2_


----------



## Lisztian

Yesterday:

Preludes Op. 28
Prelude Op. 45
Prelude in A Flat Major


----------



## Bkeske

Never heard this cycle. Remastered and released this spring. Symphony #1


----------



## 13hm13

Karol Kurpiński - Clarinet Concerto in B-flat major


----------



## 13hm13

Symphony in C minor

Kraus - Symphonies Vol.1 - Concerto Köln


----------



## Posauner

Dallas Wind Symphony
Crown Imperial: Festive Music for Organ, Winds, Brass, and Percussion


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Tatiana Nikolayeva (piano)


----------



## SanAntone

Crazy, but in a good way ....


----------



## Lisztian

Le Poème de l'extase
Prométhée, Le Poème du feu


----------



## Bkeske

Have not listened to any symphonic Schumann for a while. This is quite nice.


----------



## Rogerx

Renata Tebaldi - Christmas Festival

Renata Tebaldi

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Anton Guadagno


----------



## Gothos

Samson Act 2


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
20th March 2020
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
July/August 2020
Nouveauté
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020

Record of the year in Holland

2020


----------



## Comity

Karajan conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra: Benjamin Britten - Variations On a Theme of Frank Bridge/RV Williams - Fantasia OaTBTT/Stravinsky - Jeu Des Cartes.


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Billy The Kid & Rodeo and Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite

Morton Gould and His Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Late yesterday evening, I couldn't sleep so gave this a listen:

*Istanbul: Dimitrie Cantemir, The Book of Science of Music and the Sephardic and Armenian Traditions
- Hesperion XXI, Jordi Savall.*

I find this music calming and mildly therapeutic - it also reminds me of a visit to Istanbul about six years ago.


----------



## Rogerx

Salieri: Falstaff

József Gregor (bass), Mária Zempléni (soprano), Éva Vámossyi (soprano), Éva Pánczél (mezzo-soprano), Dénes Gulyás (tenor), István Gáti (baritone), Tamás Csurja (baritone)

Salieri Chamber Chorus and Orchestra, Tamás Pál


----------



## HerbertNorman

I love this performance by Du Pre , she was taken from us too early


----------



## Malx

Can't let today pass without playing something featuring *Maria Callas.

Puccini, Tosca Act I* from the classic recording which was my introduction to her wonderful talent.

ETA - enjoying it so I am also playing Act II.


----------



## Rogerx

Between the Clouds- Charlie Siem (violin), Itamar Golan (piano)

Britten: Down by the Salley Gardens
Elgar: Chanson de Matin, Op. 15 No. 2
Elgar: Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
Godowsky: Triakontameron No. 11 'Alt Wien'
Kreisler: Drei Walzer (Liebesfreud - Liebesleid - Schön Rosmarin)
Kreisler: Recitative & Scherzo Caprice, Op. 6
Kreisler: Tambourin Chinois, Op. 3
Paganini: Cantabile for violin & piano/guitar in D major, Op. 17, MS 109
Sarasate: Introduction and Tarantella, Op. 43
Vitali, T: Chaconne in G minor
Wieniawski: Légende in G minor, Op. 17
Wieniawski: Polonaise brilliante No. 1 in D major, Op. 4
Wieniawski: Polonaise brilliante No. 2 in A major, Op. 21


----------



## Rogerx

Dirty Minds

Olivia Vermeulen (mezzo-soprano), Jan Philip Schulze (piano)

Berg: Die Nachtigall
Bolcom: Toothbrush time
Brahms: Och Moder, ich well en Ding han! (No. 33 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO. 33)
Debussy: Trois chansons de Bilitis
Eisler: Lieder (7) über die Liebe
Heggie: Animal Passion
Mozart: Das Veilchen, K476
Mozart: Der Zauberer, K472
Purcell: Man is for the woman made (from The Mock Marriage, Z605)
Purcell: Sweeter than Roses (from Pausanius, the Betrayer of his Country, Z585)
Schoenberg: Das schöne Beet (from Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op. 15)
Schoenberg: Der genügsame Lieb-haber
Schoenberg: Warnung, Op. 3 No. 3
Schubert: Die junge Nonne, D828
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
Schumann: Die Lotosblume, Op. 25 No. 7
Weill, K: Ballade von der sexuellen Hörigkeit (from Die Dreigroschenoper)
Wolf, H: Erstes Liebeslied eines Mädchens (No. 42 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Rat einer Alten (No. 41 from Mörike-Lieder)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I've been on a Mozart piano concerto kick lately. 
#6, 17, 21 (Anda)
#20, 25 (Argerich)
These are charming.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Dutilleux - Ainsi la Nuit - Thanks to the Weekly String Quartet thread.


Mendelssohn - String Quartet #3 - Aurora String Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 11

Sonatas KK173-188


----------



## eljr

Cantate Domino

Nilsson

Release Date: 7th Jan 2002
Catalogue No: PRCD7762
Label: Proprius
Length: 46 minutes


----------



## Colin M

Grieg, Symphony in Cm. Kamu, Gothenburg

One of his very early works after his return to Scandinavia from studies at Leipzig. You can feel his enthusiasm and admiration for Schumann throughout. Perplexingly, after just a few performances, he forbade it’s playing in his lifetime. Some say it was because he didn’t think it was Nordic enough. Others however think it was more to his belief that the players that surrounded him at the time did not generate the sounds he had in his mind. Thankfully, his publisher released it late in the twentieth century for us to enjoy and appreciate that he had been an excellent student of the German tradition and a force getting ready to explode over the landscape of Scandinavian music...


----------



## sbmonty

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 In E Minor, Op. 64
Mravinsky; Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Works for Piano Duet

Erzsébet Tusa, István Lantos (piano)

Episodes (2) from Lenau's Faust, for piano 4 hands, S. 599
Weihnachtsbaum, for piano 4 hands, S. 613


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

This morning, it's ... a _Scottish Symphony_ Smackdown: Szell vs. Abbado. (I remember on pop radio in the 60s, often when there were two competing covers of a song the DJ would take a call-in vote and the defeated record would be smashed quite noisily on air - we won't be doing that.)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146926


*Benjamin Britten*

A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Saint Nicolas, op. 42

Allan Clayton, tenor
The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge
Holst Singers
Boys of the Temple Church Choir
City of London Sinfonia
Stephen Layton, conductor

2012


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Streichquartette op.77 1 & 2 
opus 103


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Gurrelieder*

I don't know what they're singing, but this recording is great.


----------



## eljr

A Christmas Choral Spectacular

Bournemouth Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Peter Breiner

Release Date: 1st Nov 2004
Catalogue No: 8557585
Label: Naxos
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## Vasks

_Wallingford wallowing....on 331/3 records
_
*Riegger - Fantasy & Fugue for Orchestra and Organ (Krenz/CRI)
Riegger - Study in Sonority for 10 Violins (Mester/Louisville)
Riegger - Symphony #3 (Hanson/CRI)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146928


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Ostro picta, RV 642
Gloria, RV 589
Gloria, RV 588

Sara Mingardo, contralto

Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director

2009


----------



## Guest002

Michael Tilson Thomas conducting an extremely good performance of Berlioz's _Symphonie fantastique_, with the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra. The last movement, especially, ends in splendid fireworks!


----------



## Rogerx

CPE Bach: Cello Concertos

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello)

Arcangelo, Jonathan Cohen


----------



## Bourdon

*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Septet in E flat
Tarentelle in A minor
Bassoon Sonata in G major
Piano Quartet in B flat major


----------



## JAS

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Gurrelieder*
> 
> I don't know what they're singing, but this recording is great.
> 
> View attachment 146927


That is how I look when I listen to most of their other works.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphony No. 36 in C major, K425 'Linz'/Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K450**

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein piano** and conductng
Recorded: 1984-10-09
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## SanAntone

*Ockeghem: Requiem; Missa Mi-Mi; Missa Prolationum*
Paul Hillier, Hilliard Ensemble









_Missa pro Defunctis_


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 146929
> 
> 
> Michael Tilson Thomas conducting an extremely good performance of Berlioz's _Symphonie fantastique_, with the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra. The last movement, especially, ends in splendid fireworks!


Je suis absolument d'accord avec vous à cet égard. It's a great recording. Some - foolishly I think - take it as a testament to MTT's personal drug experiences (he was arrested in '78 for possession of marijuana, cocaine, and amphetamines...)


----------



## ELbowe

*New in the post last night…. Since ordering I have been reading that some of the performances are " Excerpts" (works by Eugène Gigout, Brahms etc) only which is not promising; akin to reading a novel why would one wish to read an "abridged" edition versus reading the complete work….same applies to music as far as I am concerned…anyway live and learn. 
L'art de pierre cochereau
PIERRE COCHEREAU, (Decca 6-CD box) 2019
Performed on the organ at Notre-Dame de Paris*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000pvbv
Hannah French offers listeners a chance to hear at greater length the recordings reviewed and discussed in yesterday's Record Review, including the recommended version of the Building a Library work, Copland's Clarinet Concerto.


----------



## Malx

This afternoon a couple of Symphonies of somewhat differing nature.

*Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Vienna PO, Giulini.*
Some don't care for Giulini's late Vienna Brahms recordings - I have grown to love them.

*Norgard, Symphony No 7 - Danish National SO, Thomas Dausgaard.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander (von) Zemlinsky - various works part one for this afternoon. I have taken the liberty of paraphrasing some comments I originally made when listening to Zemlinsky last year...

_Zemlinsky's early material ticks all the well-crafted Late Romantic boxes. Satisfying as it is, I prefer the later output (from, say, c. 1910) which has more of an individual and diverse stamp on it. Zemlinsky's musical evolution was relatively cautious when comparing him to the likes of Stravinsky or his brother-in-law Schoenberg (perhaps not surprising as Zemlinsky was the older man), but, as with his French contemporary Albert Roussel, he certainly wasn't averse to incorporating more mod-ish elements into his later music._

Symphony no.1 in D-minor WoO (1892):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat WoO (1897):










_Minnelied_ [_Love Song_] for male choir, two flutes, two horns and harp WoO [Text: Heinrich Heine] (c. 1895):
_Frühlingsglaube_ [_Faith in Spring_] for mixed choir and strings WoO [Text: Ludwig Uhland] (1896):
_Geheimnis_ [_Secret_] for mixed choir and strings WoO, arr. from short score by Antony Beaumont [Text: anon.] (1896):
_Hochzeitgesang_ [_Wedding Song_] for tenor, mixed choir and organ WoO [Text: Jewish liturgical sources] (1896):
_Waldgespräch_ [_Forest Conversation_] for soprano, two horns, harp and strings WoO [Text: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1896):
_Maiblumen blühten überall_ [_Mayflowers Bloom Everywhere_] for soprano and string sextet WoO [Text: Richard Dehmel] (c. 1898)
_Psalm LXXXIII_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra WoO (1900):
_Zwei Gesänge_ for baritone and orchestra, arr. from short score by Antony Beaumont WoO [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff/anon.] (1900-01):










String Quartet no.1 in A op.4 (1896):










Three songs from _(13) Lieder_ for voice and piano op.2 [Texts: Afanasy Fet/Theodor Storm/Joseph von Eichendorff] (1895-96):
Three songs from _(8) Gesänge_ for voice and piano op.5 [Texts: Paul Heyse/Detlev von Liliencron/Franz Evers] (1896-97):
Three songs from for _(6) Walzer-Gesänge nach toskanischen Volksliedern_ [_Waltz Songs after Tuscan Folksongs_] for voice and piano op.6 [Texts: anon. folk sources] (1898):
Three songs from _Irmelin Rose und andere Gesänge_ - cycle of five songs for voice and piano op.7 [Texts: Richard Dehmel/Paul Wertheimer] (c. 1898-99):
Two songs from _Turmwächterlied und andere Gesänge_ - cycle of four songs for voice and piano op.8 [Texts: Jens Peter Jacobsen] (1898-99):
One song from _Ehetanzlied und andere Gesänge_ - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.10 [Text: Jens Peter Jacobsen] (c. 1899-1901):


----------



## Malx

More Giulini with the Vienna PO.

*Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Vienna PO, Giulini.*


----------



## starthrower

I never did get around to buying the remastered box but these Bernstein Century editions sounds fine to my ears.


----------



## Taplow

This grand old gentleman "of most exceptional equipment, imagination and unfailing taste".

Hammerklavier Sonata
Waldstein Sonata


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Waltzes Nos. 1-17


----------



## Guest002

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Je suis absolument d'accord avec vous à cet égard. It's a great recording. Some - foolishly I think - take it as a testament to MTT's personal drug experiences (he was arrested in '78 for possession of marijuana, cocaine, and amphetamines...)


Sounds like a good-time-boy!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, German Requiem*

It looks like today the forum members are listening to some outstanding recordings.

I'm rediscovering Levine's German Requiem. This was my first recording of the work, but it went to the bottom of my CD stack when I heard Gardiner's recording. I'm dusting it off again, and it's actually very good. The choir is not so large as to be indistinct, and Kathleen Battle is in fine form.


----------



## Malx

Like Callas earlier I can't let today pass without playing something by 'Glorious John'.

*Elgar, Falstaff - Halle Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*


----------



## 13hm13

C.P.E. Bach - Flute Concertos - Rachel Brown


----------



## eljr

Persian Surgery Dervishes by Terry Riley (2000-08-01)
Terry Riley


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> Like Callas earlier I can't let today pass without playing something by 'Glorious John'.
> 
> *Elgar, Falstaff - Halle Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*


Do you follow Music History (@today_classical) account on Twitter?


----------



## Malx

MusicSybarite said:


> Do you follow Music History (@today_classical) account on Twitter?


Whats Twitter lol.

Seriously, no I do not and never have been close to having a 'Twitter' account, the emoji you post suggests a similarity to something there?
Please enlighten me :tiphat:


----------



## 13hm13

Thx to a prev. poster for suggesting Zem!









Zemlinsky - Lyrische Symphonie (Lyric Symphony), op. 18 (Schäfer, Goerne, Eschenbach)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Sounds like a good-time-boy!


Peut-être, or a dedicated Berlioz scholar...


----------



## Merl

Can't believe I finally got hold of this. Thank you so much to a wonderful unselfish friend and fellow TCer ..... You know who you are! Can't wait to dig in. Where to start?


----------



## JAS

There seems to be munch to appreciate there.


----------



## Bourdon

Merl said:


> Can't believe I finally got hold of this. Thank you so much to a wonderful unselfish friend and fellow TCer ..... You know who you are! Can't wait to dig in. Where to start?
> 
> View attachment 146938


Congratulations,big box


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach
La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein

Marc Minkowski - Les Musiciens du Louvre


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

JAS said:


> There seems to be munch to appreciate there.


Someone has the Munchies...


----------



## Barbebleu

Max Bruch - Scottish Fantasy. Tasmin Little, Vernon Handley, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Wonderful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, 24 Preludes
*

Vlaimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Andrew Kenneth said:


> View attachment 146939


Just an observation: Those helmets would only be useful in a pie fight.


----------



## Eramire156

*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony no.2 in D major, op.43
Symphony no.4 in A minor, op.63









Sixten Ehrling
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra *

recorded 9-11.1.1953 (nos.2 & 4)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


>


The very first Messiaen CDs that I ever bought. Wonderful compositions, fabulous performances and I still think that the sound quality is hard to beat.


----------



## Guest002

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Peut-être, or a dedicated Berlioz scholar...


The results speak for themselves, don't they? I couldn't really care what pharmaceuticals he was in to: that recording justifies _a lot!_


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> The very first Messiaen CDs that I ever bought. Wonderful compositions, fabulous performances and I still think that the sound quality is hard to beat.


I've been listening to a few different versions and I would put Dorati first, then Reinbert De leeuw, Kubelik, and Chung is last.


----------



## Guest002

There is wonderful music on this CD of organ music played by Ian Quinn. I'm currently enjoying the _Variations on 'Victimae Paschali Laudes_ by Jiří Ropek, but the St. Wenceslas Triptych (possibly topical, given the season!) by Vítězslav Novák is exceptionally fine, too. There are other wonders by Martinů, Smetana, Janáček and Dvořák, too. A great CD -and an excuse to practise your typing of diacritic markings!


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> I've been listening to a few different versions and I would put Dorati first, then Reinbert De leeuw, Kubelik, and Chung is last.


De Leeuw did Messaien? I need to look that up. Thanks!


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler Symphony No. 5 Abbado/Berlin Philharmonic (1993)


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> De Leeuw did Messaien? I need to look that up. Thanks!


The full piece is in YouTube. My judgements are quite preliminary. I put Chung last due to the DG sound. The vocals sound strident and the percussion isn't as vivid and exciting. But I would really have to listen to all on CD quality with my home system.


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet no.69 in E flat major, op.64 no.6

Luigi Boccherini
String Quartet in D major, op.6 no.1









Quartetto Italiano *


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I wanted to hear the Berlin Phil. tonight and suddenly I'm listening to symphony no. 4 by Franz Schmidt. Really nice! Made me think of Mahler.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

_Variations on a Folksong from Hardanger for two pianos and orchestra_. A singular bit of Nordic enchantment and like Sir Arnold Bax, I'm interested in all things Hardanger...wish we had even more things in common!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach - Hoffmanns Erzählungen
Heinz Wallberg


----------



## Comity

Comity said:


> Karajan conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra: Benjamin Britten - Variations On a Theme of Frank Bridge/RV Williams - Fantasia OaTBTT/Stravinsky - Jeu Des Cartes.


Relistened today and that gives me an opportunity to mention that I wouldn't have bought this if it weren't for the people on this forum talking up Britten.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My favorite Ninth:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146952


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker

Kirov Orchestra
Valery Gergiev

1998


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 24*

Jeffrey Tate getting a little too familiar with Mitsuko Uchida. That cover photo was probably acceptable in 1988, but it's kind of cringeworthy now.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Danzi: Phantasie über 'Là ci darem la mano' from 'Don Juan' by Mozart

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)
Kammerakademie Potsdam
Recorded: 2016-10-02
Recording Venue: Teldex Studio, Berlin


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I've been hooked on a Glenn Gould experience, featuring Glenn Gould and friends:

1. *Schumann*: _Piano Quartet Op. 47_ (GG w/Julliard String Quartet); *Brahms*: _Piano Quintet Op. 34_ (GG w/Montreal String Quartet) Sony's Glenn Gould Edition
2. *Richard Strauss*: _Ophelia Lieder_ (GG w/Elisabeth Schwartzkopf); _Enoch Arden_ (GG w/Claude Rains, narrator) Sony: Glenn Gould Plays Richard Strauss disc 1
3. *Hindemith*: _Sonata for Trumpet and Piano_ (GG w/Gilbert Johnson, trumpet); _Sonata for Horn and Piano_ (GG w/Mason Jones)
4. *Hindemith*: _Sonata for Bass Tuba and Piano_ (GG w/Abe Torchinsky, bass tuba); _Sonata for Alto Horn_ (GG w/Mason Jones, alto horn); _Sonata for Trombone and Piano_ (GG w/Henry Charles Smith) Sony's Glenn Gould Edition
5. *Bach*: _Sonata for Piano(Harpsichord) and Violin #4_; *Beethoven*: _Sonata for Piano and Violin Op. 96_; *Schoenberg*: _Phantasy for Violin and Piano_ (GG w/Yehudi Menuhin, violin) Sony's Glenn Gould Edition: Gould Meets Menuhin

6. *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor"_ (GG w/Leopold Stokowski/American Symphony Orchestra) Sony/BMG
7. *Bach*: _Piano Concerto #1_ (GG w/Leonard Bernstein/Columbia Symphony Orchestra); *Bach*: _Piano Concertos #4 & 5_ (GG w/Vladimir Golschmann/Columbia Symphony Orchestra) CBS Great Performances #97
8. *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #1_ (GG w/Vladimir Golshmann/Columbia Symphony Orchestra); _Piano Concerto #2_ (GG w/Leonard Bernstein/Columbia Symphony Orchestra) Membran Music Ltd. Glenn Gould box set Vol 6 
9. *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #3_ (Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra); _Six Bagatells_ (GG, piano solo) Membran Music Ltd. Glenn Gould box set Vol 7
10. *Bach*: _Piano Concerto #1_ (GG w/Dimitri Mitropoulos/Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam); *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" _(GG w/Josef Krips/Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra); *Schoenberg*: _Piano Concerto_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Sony Music's Glenn Gould: The Secret Live Tapes

We start with a piano quartet where Gould joins forces with members of the Julliard in one of the few times that Gould ventured to play the music of Robert Schumann, as Gould more-or-less avoided really pretty high Romantic composers such as Schubert, Schumann, Chopin, Mendelssohn; to be followed by a Brahms piano quintet where Gould combines with the Montreal Quartet. Right from the start, Gould approach is like no one else's, and sounds almost as if he's playing his way while the string players are doing it their way.

Then we go to the music of Richard Strauss, and the _Ophelia Lieder_ featuring Elisabeth Schwartzkopf, who according to liner notes didn't care for Gould's eccentric approach at all (as well as Gould having the heat in the studio turned all the way up); but despite the diva's complaints, it's still a lovely recording.

Next up is a supernova of genius with _Enoch Arden_: poetry by Alfred Lord Tennyson, music by Richard Strauss, piano by Glenn Gould, with melodramatic narration by Claude Rains. And it don't get no better than that!

The next two discs demonstrate that Paul Hindemith is a really fine composer given an even chance. The music critic, Michael Walsh, identified Hindemith as "The composer who wrote about a thousand sonatas for every combination of instruments that no one ever listens to." For years I believed it, but over time, these sonatas for piano and various brass instruments grew on me, and each one celebrates the beautiful qualities of each of these brass instruments.

We complete the first set of five CDs with the Glenn Gould/Yehudi Menuhin recording sessions with some solid Bach and Beethoven, but also a really nice piece by Schoenberg, and like Hindemith, Schoenberg is another composer who has really grown on me over the years.

The second half of the Glenn Gould experience consists almost entirely of Piano Concertos by Bach, Beethoven and Schoenberg with Gould playing musical chairs with some of the greatest conductors to ever walk the walk planet earth. We start with the unlikely Gould/Stokowski recording of Beethoven's _5th PC _which I first owned on cassette many years ago, and it's still (blame it on imprinting) one of my favorites.

The remaining recordings feature the young Gould before he turned his back on the concert hall, and some of these recordings are live. These recordings reveal a young, very athletic, and incredible musician; before Gould decided to refine his musical vision in the confines of the recording studio/inner sanctum.

The highlights include the two recordings of Bach's _Piano Concerto #1_, and while the one with Leonard Bernstein is bright and sparkling, the other live recording with Dimitri Mitropoulos really captures what Mitropoulos called the "sportive element in music", as pianist and orchestra are in constant motion. Maybe this why Gould retired from the concert hall and called it "blood sport".


----------



## Lisztian

Vérfications for piccolo, musette, A-flat piccolo clarinet, Casio SK-1, percussion and cello
Stopping for two vibraphones
Cinq pièces for flute and percussion
Passages for solo clarinet


----------



## SanAntone

Sipping bourbon while I read and listen to this:

*Bach: Cello Suites*
Jean-Guihen Queyras


----------



## Joe B

For no particular reason, I'm going to listen to 3 versions of Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere" from these discs:























It is, after all, a magnificent composition, worthy of more than one listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Markus Becker


----------



## senza sordino

Debussy Berceuse heroique, Images for orchestra, Jeux, Marche ecossaise, Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, Nocturnes, La Mer, Rhapsody for orchestra and clarinet, Danses for harp and string orchestra. Wonderful









Pierne and Faure Piano Trios









Messiaen Quartet for the End of Time









Messiaen Turangalila Symphony, L'ascension









Varese Ameriques, Arcana, Desert, Ionisation


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream & Symphony No. 5/ Haydn: Symphony No. 96 in D major 'Miracle'

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Zemlinksy*: _Lyrische Symphonie_, Op. 18
Alessandra Marc, Håkan Hagegård
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Gothos

String Quartets Nos.11,12 & 13.


----------



## adriesba

*Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker*

Los Angeles Philharmonic conducted by Gustavo Dudamel
Los Angeles Children's Chorus, director Anne Tomlinson










Inspired by Rogerx's recent listening post. What a great way to start this year's Christmas listening! This is a really nice recording and made for a pleasant listening experience. It's apparently live, but there is hardly any audience noise. 
Definitely recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Emotions

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Orchestre de Chambre de Paris
Adrien Perruchon

Einaudi: Una Mattina
Elgar: Nimrod (from Enigma Variations)
Joplin: The Entertainer
Nyman: The Heart Asks Pleasure First


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Soler: Keyboard Sonatas Nos. 16-27

Vestard Shimkus (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Elly Ameling, Robert Tear & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Choir of King's College, Cambridge & Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Philip Ledger


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander (von) Zemlinsky - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Frühlingsbegräbnis_ [_The Burial of Spring_] - cantata for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Paul Heyse] (1896-97 - rev. c. 1903):
_Die Seejungfrau_ [_The Little Mermaid_] - symphonic poem-fantasy for orchestra after the story by Hans Christian Andersen WoO (1902-03):
_Ein Tanzpoem_ - ballet in one act for orchestra, after a scenario by Hugo von Hofmannsthal WoO (1900-04):
Suite from the incidental music for the William Shakespeare play _Cymbeline_ for tenor and orchestra WoO (1913-15, but also includes the melody for a song written in 1896):










Two songs from _Sechs Lieder auf Gedichte von Maurice Maeterlinck_ for voice and piano op.13 (1910):










_Psalm XXIII_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.14 (1910):










String Quartet no.2 op.15 (1913-15):


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Malx

*Rachmaninov, Trio elegiaque No 2 in D minor - Gidon Kramer (violin), Giedre Dirvanauskaite (cello), Daniil Trifonov (piano).*
A major chamber piece from Rachmaninov that I feel may have benefited from being a little more concise. Still well worth a listen from time to time.


----------



## eljr

Andrea Bocelli: My Christmas

Andrea Bocelli (tenor) with Natalie Cole, Mary J Blige, The Muppets, Reba McEntire, Katherine Jenkins

The Mormon Tabernacle Choir

Release Date: 10th Jul 2015
Catalogue No: 4730815
Label: Decca


----------



## eljr

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 146891
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Christmas Cantata, BWV 63
> Bach Magnificat in E flat major, BWV 243a
> 
> Dunedin Consort
> John Butt
> 
> 2015


simply fantastic!


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 21


----------



## SanAntone

*Bernstein: Chichester Psalms*






Soloist from the Vienna Boys' Choir
Wiener Jeunesse-Chor
Israel Philarmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Marinera

Bach - Variations Goldberg BWV 988. Céline Frisch


----------



## eljr

Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Mary Bevan (soprano), Clare Wilkinson (alto), Nicholas Mulroy (tenor), Matthew Brook (bass) - Cantatas 1, 3, 6), Joanne Lunn (soprano), Ciara Hendrick (mezzo), Thomas Hobbs (tenor), Konstantin Wolff (bass) - Cantatas 2, 4, 5.

Dunedin Consort, John Butt

Release Date: 21st Oct 2016
Catalogue No: CKD499
Label: Linn

Presto Recording of the Week
2nd December 2016

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016

CD I


----------



## Coach G

Rogerx said:


> Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote
> 
> James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)
> 
> Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.


I knew that Richard Strauss composed a Violin Sonata (it was a favorite with Jascha Heifetz), but I never knew he composed a Violin Concerto. Is it any good?


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

My morning's listen; expect it will get a twin-spin :


----------



## Rogerx

Coach G said:


> I knew that Richard Strauss composed a Violin Sonata (it was a favorite with Jascha Heifetz), but I never knew he composed a Violin Concerto. Is it any good?






R. Strauss: Violin Concerto in D Minor, Op.8, Trv 110 - 1. Allegro (Live)
Here is part one, I like it, I bought the CD for Muller Schott


----------



## Rogerx

Meyerbeer: Sacred Works

Psalms 86 and 124, Hymne An Gott, Pater noster, Cantique

Neue Preussische Philharmonie


----------



## Vasks

_Mulling Magnus_

*Lindberg - Engine (Knussen/DG)
Lindberg - Cello Concerto (Karttunen/Sony)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Cipriano De Rore*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146966


The Cambridge Singers
The City of London Sinfonia
John Rutter, director

1989 and 1993, compilation 2003


----------



## Joachim Raff

Debut (World Premiere Recording)
Swiss Orchestra & Lena-Lisa Wüstendörfer

Available as a download.. soon to be released as CD


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Serenade No. 1 & Variations on a Theme by Haydn

The Hague Philharmonic, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## sbmonty

Ravel and Dutilleux String Quartets
Quatuor Hermès


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 12

Sonatas KK189-203


----------



## eljr

Classical at Christmas
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, 101 Strings Orchestra and Symphony Of The Air

Date First Available : December 1, 2017
Manufacturer : Regency Entertainment
ASIN : B077VXT6QS


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92/ Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1978-10-31
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## Bourdon

*Milhaud*

String Quartets 12-14 & 15
Octet op.291

Quartetto Italiano
Quator Bernède
Quator Parrenin


----------



## eljr

David Gompper: Cello Concerto, Double Bass Concerto & Moonburst

Timothy Gill (cello), Volkan Orhon (double bass), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Emmanuel Siffert

Release Date: 27th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 8559855
Label: Naxos
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Malx

This afternoons listening:

*Haydn, Symphony No 87 - Concentus Musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*

*Mozart, Symphony No 35 'Haffner' & No 36 'Linz' - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.*

Very fine recordings of these Symphonies.


----------



## 13hm13

What a coincidence ... WAM also on my playlist (Sy 21)


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn sym 5 from this set:


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Prince Albert - lieder


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Stumbled upon this by accident but thoroughly enjoyed it.
Glinka's Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture played by a brass 5tet:


----------



## DjPooChoo

Haydn - String Quartets Op. 55
Auryn Quartet


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> This afternoons listening:
> 
> *Haydn, Symphony No 87 - Concentus Musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*
> 
> *Mozart, Symphony No 35 'Haffner' & No 36 'Linz' - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.*
> 
> Very fine recordings of these Symphonies.


Totally agree. The Mackerras Mozart symphonies are remarkable. Possibly the best performances out there.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> Whats Twitter lol.
> 
> Seriously, no I do not and never have been close to having a 'Twitter' account, the emoji you post suggests a similarity to something there?
> Please enlighten me :tiphat:


Oh, it's because on that account appear ephemerides on classical music events, birthdays, premiere performances, etc. I just thought you found out those birthdays there.


----------



## Coach G

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 146966
> 
> 
> The Cambridge Singers
> The City of London Sinfonia
> John Rutter, director
> 
> 1989 and 1993, compilation 2003


In recent years I've become very particular with Christmas music. I like some pop stuff by the old-timers (say, Perry Como, Nat "King" Cole, and Mario Lanza) but most of the pop Christmas songs sounds like mush to me, and apart from Jessye Norman and Luciano Pavarotti's Christmas albums, even much of the classical Christmas stuff sounds more-or-less synthetic. Those old English carols are the real deal, though: Cambridge Sings, King's Choir, St. John's Choir, etc.


----------



## perempe

Did Strauss borrow that descending motif from Pathétique Symphony's first movement?

I booked a concert for April where Strauss' Aus Italien will be performed.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Haydn* 48 "Maria Theresia"
The English Concert - Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Guest002

Kyrill Kondraschin conducting the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks in Franck's _Symphony in D minor_. There's also the Rimsky-Korsakov _Russian Easter Overture_, which I shall probably do next.


----------



## Malx

MusicSybarite said:


> Oh, it's because on that account appear ephemerides on classical music events, birthdays, premiere performances, etc. I just thought you found out those birthdays there.


Oh I see - no I get the info from the a thread on TC:

Performer Birthdays


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander (von) Zemlinsky - various works part three for this evening.

Despite private torment stemming from an unhappy first marriage (also, the opera _Der Zwerg_ was partly a self-reference to Zemlinsky's unprepossessing looks which was one reason his relationship with his pupil Alma Schindler floundered some twenty years before - she dumped him for Mahler and he never really got over it) the 1910s and 1920s represented the peak of Zemlinsky's fortunes in terms of approaching something like sustained success as a composer. After a bit of a shaky period when various projects fell through due to no fault of his own Zemlinsky enjoyed a period of comparative stability when his work was becoming more widely noticed and appreciated, even if if it wasn't actually being played that often. Additionally he was well-regarded in Prague, Vienna and Berlin as a conductor and respected as a teacher.

_Eine florentinische Tragödie_ - opera in one act after Oscar Wilde's unfinished play op.16 [Libretto: Alexander Zemlinsky] (1915-16):










_Sechs Lieder auf Gedichte von Maurice Maeterlinck_ for voice and piano op.13, arr. for voice and orchestra (orig. 1910-13 - arr. 1913 and 1921):
_Aurikelchen_ for unaccompanied female choir WoO [Text: Richard Dehmel] (c. 1920):










_Der Zwerg_ [_The Dwarf_] - opera in one act after the Oscar Wilde short story _The Birthday of the Infanta_ op.17 [Libretto: George Klaren] (1919-21):










String Quartet no.3 op.19 (1924):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Christmas Oratorio

Jos van Veldhoven


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18

Sa Chen

Gulbenkian Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Release Date: 24th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: PTC5186944
Label: Pentatone
Length: 35 minutes


----------



## eljr

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 146966
> 
> 
> The Cambridge Singers
> The City of London Sinfonia
> John Rutter, director
> 
> 1989 and 1993, compilation 2003


I need to break this one out soon...


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.15 in A minor, op.132









Yale Quartet *

This is the only lp I have of the Yale's Quartet late Beethoven quartets, I need to pickup the rest. I forgot how good the Yale were in their heyday under first violinist Broadus Earle.


----------



## KenOC

Eramire156 said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> String Quartet no.15 in A minor, op.132
> 
> Yale Quartet *
> 
> This is the only lp I have of the Yale's Quartet late Beethoven quartets, I need to pickup the rest. I forgot how good the Yale were in their heyday under first violinist Broadus Earle.


The entire set of the Late Quartets played by the Yale Quartet is included in the Big Beethoven Box download, which Amazon currently has for 99 cents. Good stuff!


----------



## eljr

Meyerbeer: Sacred Works

Psalms 86 and 124, Hymne An Gott, Pater noster, Cantique

Neue Preussische Philharmonie

Release Date: 11th Jan 2019
Catalogue No: 8573907
Label: Naxos
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Maurice Ravel
Rapsodie Espagnole*

*Emmanuel Chabrier
España

Jacques Ibert
Escales 









Paul Paray
Detroit Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach - Orphée aux Enfers

Marc Minkowski


----------



## Guest

Fascinating new works for the guitar.


----------



## Guest




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146986


The Choral Scholars of University College Dublin
Irish Chamber Orchestra
Desmond Earley

2020


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I first heard this Suite from Rameau's _Dardanus _ back in the mid-1970s and was struck then by aspects of the score that not only sounded surprisingly modern to me, but also seemed no less worthy than his contemporaries Bach and Händel's achievements, just different. Possibly more fun. Certainly more danceable. For Rameau's melodic inventiveness, harmonic quirkiness and rhythmic vitality, not to mention his writing of a highly influential treatise on harmony, I'm looking forward to renewing my acquaintance with him in ensuing weeks. He's certainly better represented now on disc than he was back in the day...


----------



## Guest002

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> I first heard this Suite from Rameau's _Dardanus _ back in the mid-1970s and was struck then by aspects of the score that not only sounded surprisingly modern to me, but also seemed no less worthy than his contemporaries Bach and Händel's achievements, just different. Possibly more fun. Certainly more danceable. For Rameau's melodic inventiveness, harmonic quirkiness and rhythmic vitality, not to mention his writing of a highly influential treatise on harmony, I'm looking forward to renewing my acquaintance with him in ensuing weeks. He's certainly better represented now on disc than he was back in the day...


I always find its the _Tambourins_ movements that do it for me! Brüggen's _Dardanus_ is glorious for that movement alone.


----------



## Guest002

Some of Gunter Wand's Beethoven Cycle. Specifically Symphony No. 7, with the NDR_Sinfonieorchester.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach - Les Brigands

John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I always find its the _Tambourins_ movements that do it for me! Brüggen's _Dardanus_ is glorious for that movement alone.


It's really entertaining! Certainly share your enthusiasm for the _Tambourins_ movement - I will have to get the Brüggen, thanks. This was the first work that made me wonder if the German dominance of our Western music tradition was necessarily a good thing...


----------



## Guest002

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> It's really entertaining! Certainly share your enthusiasm for the _Tambourins_ movement - I will have to get the Brüggen, thanks. This was the first work that made me wonder if the German dominance of our Western music tradition was necessarily a good thing...


Good luck getting it!

When I last looked, Amazon was offering it for hundreds of pounds. Fortunately, it doesn't seem quite so bad now. But I still note the '1 new from £162.80' link!!

But it's worth getting (though not worth hundreds of pounds, I hasten to add!). £10 is a good price, I think.


----------



## pmsummer

ELIZABETHAN CHRISTMAS ANTHEMS
*Orlando Gibbons - William Byrd - Thomas Tomkins - Martin Peerson - John Amner - Anthony Holborne - John Bull - Anonymous*
Rose Consort of Viols
Red Byrd - vocal ensemble
_
Amon Ra_


----------



## MusicSybarite

Andrew Kenneth said:


> View attachment 146983
> 
> 
> Jacques Offenbach - Orphée aux Enfers
> 
> Marc Minkowski


What an awful cover art!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146994


*Edward Elgar*

Sea Pictures, op. 37
The Music Makers, op. 69

Kathryn Rudge, mezzo-soprano
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Vasily Petrenko

2020


----------



## pmsummer

PIFFARISSIMO
_Instrumental Music at the Council of Constance 1414-1418_
*Ebreo - De Vitry - Dufay - Da Piacenza - Von Wolkenstein - Bedingham - Cornazano - 14th-15th century Anonymous*
Capella de la Torre
Katharina Bäuml - shawms, direction
_
Challenge Classics_


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:

Knoxville: Summer of 1915






and








Current listening - Leonidas Kavakos leading the Bayreuth Radio Symphony Orchestra from the bow in Ludwig Van Beethoven's "Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D Major":


----------



## Bkeske

Have not spun this in a long while....


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 146998


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Murray Perahia

2000


----------



## Knorf

*Paul Hindemith*: _Konzertmusik für Streichorchester und Blechbläser_, Op. 50
Boston Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg

Excellent!


----------



## Joe B

Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in music by Duarte Lobo:


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart, Ton Koopman, The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra, Koor Van De Nederlandse Bachvereniging ‎- Requiem

Erato ‎- 2292-45472-2


----------



## Bkeske

Released 1999

Very well recorded









EDIT: holy smokes, 13hm13 and I must be listening in parallel universes ;-)


----------



## 13hm13

Koopman, et. al
Mozart: Symphonies (8 CD-250th Anniversary Edition)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Andrei Gavrilov (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Released 1993


----------



## KenOC

Enjoying Shostakovich's 3rd String Quartet, certainly a favorite. This time by the Fitzwilliam Quartet, not my usual listen but here on YouTube with a scrolling score. Good!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Clarinet Trios

Eric Le Sage (piano), Paul Meyer (clarinet) & Claudio Bohórquez (cello)


----------



## adriesba

*Richard Strauss: Don Quixote

*Performed by the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Herbert von Karajan










I just love Strauss's beautiful orchestral writing and his ability to tell a story with music - Wonderful!


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Violin Sonatas Nos.1-3
Carolin Widmann, violin
Denes Varjon, piano


----------



## Gothos

First time listening to this work.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Carol Neblett · Marilyn Horne.
Chicago Symphony Orchestra- Claudio Abbado


----------



## Gothos

24 Preludes
Vladimir Ashkenazy-piano


----------



## Rogerx

Flute Concertos from Vienna

Sieglinde Größinger (flute & direction)

Ensemble Klingelunst

Bonno: Flute Concerto in D
Gassmann: Flute Concerto in C minor
Monn: Concerto in B flat
Wagenseil: Flute Concerto in D
Wagenseil: Flute Concerto in G


----------



## Rogerx

Nicholas Gombert: Masses

Beauty Farm

First spin .


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Good luck getting it!
> 
> When I last looked, Amazon was offering it for hundreds of pounds. Fortunately, it doesn't seem quite so bad now. But I still note the '1 new from £162.80' link!!
> 
> But it's worth getting (though not worth hundreds of pounds, I hasten to add!). £10 is a good price, I think.


Agreed - but as an alternative there is a 4 disc box from Glossa which contains 8 suites including the Bruggen Philips recording you are discussing. It is currently on sale at Presto for a very reasonable £25.07, well worth considering in my view.

Link: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8540035--jean-philippe-rameau-orchestral-suites


----------



## Malx

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 1 'Winter Dayreams' Op 13 & Festival Overture on the Danish Anthem Op 15 - Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.*

It seemed appropriate after waking to the first snow of the winter.


----------



## Malx

*Hindemith, Symphony 'Mathis der Maler' & Concert Music for Strings and Brass - Boston SO, Wiliam Steinberg.*

Thanks to an earlier post from Knorf I decided to give this disc a spin - I have it in the large Boston Symphony box, where it shares a disc with MTT's Rite of Spring.


----------



## elgar's ghost

MusicSybarite said:


> What an awful cover art!


Minkowski's Offenbach recordings feature as cover art a still from the live performance of the same production. In this particular instance I thought a sybarite might have approved of the sauciness!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander (von) Zemlinsky - various works part four.

In 1933 Zemlinsky's world came crashing down when his excellent opera, _Der Kreiderkreis_, was denied a healthy run in German theatres due to the Nazi takeover. It goes without saying that being partly Jewish immediately went against him but the work's (mildly) progressive music and slightly sensuous oriental storyline may also have raised the party hackles. Sensing which way the wind was blowing, Zemlinsky moved from Berlin back to Vienna that year.

_Lyrische Symphonie_ for soprano, baritone and orchestra op.18 [Texts: Rabindranath Tagore, trans. Hans Effenberger] (1922-23):
_Symphonische Gesänge_ - seven songs for baritone/alto and orchestra op.20 [Texts: Langston Hughes/Jean Toomer/Countee Cullen/Frank Horne] (1929):










_Der Kreidekreis_ [_The Chalk Circle_] - opera in three acts after the Alfred Henschke (a.k.a. Klabund) play of the same name op.21 [Libretto: Alexander Zemlinsky] (1930-31):










_Sinfonietta_ for orchestra op.23 (1934):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Orchestral Suites Nos. 1-4, BWV1066-1069

William Bennett (flute), Thurston Dart (continuo)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Serenade for Violin, Viola and Cello Op 8 - L'Archibudelli.*
Perhaps not one of Beethoven's mightiest chamber pieces but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## eljr

Serenity

Megan Page Gallagher (vocals), Jonathan Palmer Lakeland (piano), Emily Shusdock (vocals), Corey Everly (piano), Ryan John (vocals), Kathryn Trave (vocals), Matthew Henry (vocals)

The Same Stream Choir, James Jordan

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: GIACD-1078
Label: GIA ChoralWorks
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 22


----------



## Guest002

In honour of Britten's Death Day: Britten conducting his own Peter Grimes.


----------



## eljr

Gothos said:


> First time listening to this work.


You can't go wrong with anything in the Virtuoso series.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Nicholas Gombert: Masses
> 
> Beauty Farm
> 
> First spin .


I see today is it's release date. Everything they do I find exemplary. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I see today is it's release date. Everything they do I find exemplary. :tiphat:


They even restyled their covers, less more skin to be seen, ( general complain on this site)
Must have buy the way


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Le Testament Symphonique

Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 3rd May 2019
Catalogue No: AVSA9934
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 1 hour 51 minutes

Cd I


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Complete Preludes

Rafal Blechacz (piano)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Korngold - Violin Concerto - Anne-Sophie Mutter/Previn/LSO


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 In F Sharp, Op. 78, "A Thérèse"
Alfred Brendel

I've been working through Beethoven's piano sonatas in reverse chronological order, listening to a different recording of each 3 or 4 times, before moving on. No. 24 today.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Must have buy the way


I think all their work is.


----------



## Vasks

*J. A. Fisher - Overture to "The Syrens" (Terey-Smith/Dorian)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata #15 (McCabe/London)
Crusell - Sinfonia Concertante for Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon & Orchestra (Brown/cpo)*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

In another thread, *janxharris* says quotably: "Your most treasured and adored piece of music will almost certainly be loathed by someone." As soon as I read that I thought of one of my most treasured works and how it is for a certainty loathed by many someones, even fans of its composer: Ralph Vaughan Williams' _Serenade to Music_! So many dislike it, in fact, that when _BBC Music Magazine_ last year asked nine experts to pick their VW favorites I didn't expect to see any of them choose it. To my delight, one did, Brian Kay, director of the Leith Hill Musical Festival calls it "one of the most romantic works ever written. The opening orchestral intro. alone is enough to send [him] into paroxysms of delight and the 2 occasions where the soprano soars to the top A at the words "sweet harmony" are moments of pure magic." I couldn't have said it better. Of the performances I've heard, I like Matthew Best's best.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 13

Soantas KK 204a-216


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair

Edgar - Raphaëlle - David - Jérémie

Edgar Moreau (cello), Raphaëlle Moreau, David Moreau (violins), Jérémie Moreau (piano)

Dvořák: Bagatelles, Op. 47
Dvořák: Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)
Korngold: Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)
Korngold: Suite, Op. 23 for 2 Violins, Cello & Piano (Left hand)

Such a fine disc. :angel:


----------



## Taplow

Some lovely tunes to round out a frustrating Friday.

Beethoven: Archduke Trio
Beaux Arts
Philips: 412 891-2


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


> Mozart: Le Testament Symphonique
> 
> Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall
> 
> Release Date: 3rd May 2019
> Catalogue No: AVSA9934
> Label: Alia Vox
> Length: 1 hour 51 minutes
> 
> Cd I


I decided to listen to the second disc as well.


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Cantatas BWV 18 & 152 - Midori Suzuki (soprano), Makoto Sakurada (tenor), Peter Kooji (bass), Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki.*


----------



## eljr

Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, Op. 38

Catherine Wyn-Rogers (Angel), Andrew Staples (Gerontius), Thomas Hampson (Priest/Angel of the Agony)

Staatskapelle Berlin, Staatsopernchor, RIAS Kammerchor, Daniel Barenboim

Release Date: 7th Jul 2017
Catalogue No: 4831585
Label: Decca
Length: 93 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
14th July 2017

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Recording of the Week
Record Review
15th July 2017
Recording of the Week


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

2 CD 1994

La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147013


A String Quartet Christmas

Arturo Delmoni & Friends

1995, 1997, and 1998; compilation 2010


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G minor, K183/ Symphony No. 29 in A major, K201/ Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622

Peter Schmidl (clarinet)
Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest002

Time for some Brahms. James Levine and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, plus assorted soloists. Starting with the Symphonies, before moving on to the Requiem, I think...


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony no. 7

Residentie Orkest (The Hague Philharmonic) -Neeme Järvi

SACD


----------



## Malx

A nice selection of pieces from the pen of *Samuel Barber.

Knoxville: Summer of 1915, 2nd & 3rd Essays for Orchestra, Toccata Festiva - Karina Gauvin (soprano), Thomas Trotter (organ), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Marin Alsop.*


----------



## Chilham

An afternoon off.










Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major

Seiji Ozawa

Viktoria Mullova, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest002

Brahms' second symphony, this time with Claudio Abbado and the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Trio in E flat major, op.38
Piano Trio no.5 in D major, op.70 no.1 "Ghost"









Beaux Arts Trio
Menahem Pressler
Isidore Cohen
Bernard Greenhouse *


----------



## eljr

Paul Mealor: A Tender Light

Tenebrae, Nigel Short

Release Date: 14th Nov 2011
Catalogue No: 2781149
Label: Decca
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Coach G

Malx said:


> A nice selection of pieces from the pen of *Samuel Barber.
> 
> Knoxville: Summer of 1915, 2nd & 3rd Essays for Orchestra, Toccata Festiva - Karina Gauvin (soprano), Thomas Trotter (organ), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Marin Alsop.*


I have all five of the NAXOS CDs that feature the orchestra music of Samuel Barber by Marin Alsop. Along with Gerard Schwarz and Dennis Russell Davies, Alsop has done well to champion our home-grown American composers.

_Knoxville_ is one of my favorite compositions. While Eleanor Stebber and Leontyne Price are the gold standard, Barbara Hendricks is also very good. I don't anything about Karina Gauvin except that she holds her own in that company of superstars.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000q12f
Essential Classics - the best in classical music, with Suzy Klein

0915 Your ideas for companion pieces on the Essential Classics playlist.

1010 Well-known musicians reveal their favourite performers.

1100 Essential Five - this week we bring you five pieces of music for winter.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Coach G

Chilham said:


> An afternoon off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major
> 
> Seiji Ozawa
> 
> Viktoria Mullova, Boston Symphony Orchestra


I don't know anything about Viktoria Mullova except for this recording which I have as part of a 100 CD box set of Ozawa on Philips. I didn't think that Mullova could add much to these two well-trodden concertos, but her performance stands out.


----------



## Coach G

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G minor, K183/ Symphony No. 29 in A major, K201/ Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
> 
> Peter Schmidl (clarinet)
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> Leonard Bernstein


Bernstein's Mozart with the Vienna Philharmonic is underrated, as good as Bruno Walter or George Szell (IMO). You'd think that Bernstein might over-play Mozart's sense of seamless beauty and balance, but he doesn't.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Gilse: Symphony No. 2 in E flat major

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra
David Porcelijn


----------



## eljr

Handel: Messiah

Rachel Redmond (soprano), Damien Guillon (counter tenor), Nicholas Mulroy (tenor), Matthias Winckhler (bass)

Capella Reial de Catalunya, Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 8th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: AVSA9936
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 2 hours 23 minutes

CD II


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Alexander (von) Zemlinsky - fifth and final instalment tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

Once Adolf Hitler gained control in 1933 Zemlinsky moved from Berlin back to his birthplace of Vienna, largely focussing on composition while keeping his hand in with some lucrative freelance conducting across Europe (including the Soviet Union).

Zemlinsky now had more time at his disposal for his musical style to develop further, but the resulting compositions were relatively few in total (from about 1910 onwards he was never particularly prolific anyway), and because he didn't seek a full-time conducting post in Vienna he now had a lower profile which reduced the chances of his music gaining wider exposure. On top of that, Zemlinsky was immensely upset by the death of Alban Berg in 1935 and halted progress on what was to be his final opera, _Der König Kandaules_, in order to compose a fourth string quartet in memory of his late friend.

Zemlinsky then resumed work on _Der König Kandaules_ (another fine opera, by the way), but before he could complete the orchestration the Anschluss occurred which resulted in him and his second wife departing for the USA. It would be nice to report that Zemlinsky enjoyed a successful new life in America like fellow émigrés Schoenberg, Korngold, Weill and Hindemith but by then he was already in his late 60s and a combination of ill-health and lack of opportunities blighted his final years.

By the time Zemlinsky died in March 1942 at the age of 70 he was a largely overlooked figure whose work for one reason or another had never consistently achieved the level of prestige it deserved. Happily, his musical legacy has undergone a significant renaissance since the 1970s, resulting in a plethora of recordings covering virtually his whole output.

_Psalm XIII_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.24 (1935):










String Quartet no.4 op.25 (1936):










Four songs from _Sechs Lieder_ for voice and piano op.22 [Texts: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe/Christian Morgenstern] (1934):
Two songs from _Zwölf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.27 [Texts: Hans Bethge, after Kālidāsa/Josef Luitpold Stern, after Langston Hughes] (c. 1936-37):










_Der König Kandaules_ - opera in three acts after the André Gide play _Le roi Candaule_ op.26, orchestration completed by Antony Beaumont in 1990 from the original short score [Libretto: Alexander von Zemlinsky] (1935-36 inc.):










Performers on_ Der König Kandaules_ include:

James O'Neal (ten.), Monte Pederson (bar.), Nina Warren (sop.), Klaus Häger (bass) and the Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg, conducted by Gerd Albrecht. This was the cast which performed at the Hamburg premiere which took place in October 1996 (a mere 60 years after the opera was composed!) - this actual recording was made later that month.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

A Symphony that is something of a beautiful conundrum, I think; it is _extraordinarily_ lovely at points, Wetz's talent was real and original even if definitely in the Wagner/Bruckner mold, but it's seemingly all development with overgenerous portions of ostinato and short and quick resolutions that seem more or less like afterthoughts. Not helping: the Berlin Symphony Orchestra's horn section needed a retuning.


----------



## Guest002

Brahms Symphony No. 3, this time with Eugen Jochum and the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Atterberg: Symphony No. 2 in F major, Op. 6

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ari Rasilainen
Recorded: 6-11 March 2000
Recording Venue: Sandesaal des hessischen Rundfunks, Germany Germany
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000q12m
Hans Abrahamsen: he Snow Queen.
Libretto: Hans Abrahamsen and Henrik Engelbrecht after Hans Christian Andersen.

Barbara Hannigan stars in the English language version premiere of Hans Abrahamsen's award-winning opera. This long-awaited first opera by one of Denmark's leading composers is a multi-faceted exploration of the many layers in Hans Christan Andersen's fairy tale. The story of the snow and ice of winter giving way to spring serves Hans Abrahamsen as a metaphor for the creative process itself and for the place of love and friendship in the world. As one reviewer wrote: 'In a world of snow, he has created a poem out of the fairy tale."
The children, Gerda and Kay, are close friends. They live across an alley from each other and happily chat, play, and tend a rose which is growing in their backyard. The children are content until tragedy strikes: Kay's eye and heart are pierced with fragments of a mirror, and the loving boy Kay then vanishes. The Snow Queen has put him under her spell and taken him to her palace of snow and ice. It is up to Gerda to find him and free him.

Gerda....Barbara Hannigan (soprano)
Kay....Rachael Wilson (mezzo soprano)
Grandmother / Old Lady / Finnish Woman..... Katarina Dalayman (soprano)
Snow Queen / Reindeer / Clock..... Peter Rose (bass)
Princess.....Caroline Wettergreen (soprano)
Dean Power, Prince
Forest Crow.....Kevin Conners (tenor)
Castle Crow.....Owen Willetts (counter tenor)
Bavarian State Opera Chorus
Stellario Fagone, chorus director
Bavarian State Orchestra
Cornelius Meister, conductor

Recorded at The Bavarian State Opera, Munich on 28/12/2019

Followed at approx 3.35pm more recent performances from the BBC National Orchestra of Wales including a work inspired by inherent simplicity of an iris flower.

Per Nørgård: Iris 
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Geoffrey Paterson (conductor)

Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin 
Webern: Pasacaglia / 12:07
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Thomas Sondergard (conductor)

Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto 
Robert Plane (clarinet)
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Thomas Sondergard (conductor)

Photo (c) W.Hösl

Ma favorite childhood fairy tale...Especially the pqrt where a piece of icy mirror goes into kays eye and makes him a cold *******..


----------



## Colin M

Sibelius Symphony No. 6 in Dm Berglund, Helsinki

I agree with the many that think this is the master’s most remarkable symphony. While my favorites might be the youthful assurance of No. 1 or even the bleak truth of No. 4, here the master goes beyond the concept of three or four individual movements each building from the first and in No. 6 has players interpose new thoughts about past moments in subsequent movements without embarrassment and without reluctance. That is the genius of this work : )


----------



## Guest002

Finishing the set of Brahms symphonies with Charles Mackerras conducting the Scottish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable...*

I bought this LP last summer (2019), for a dollar in record store in NYC, first listen, nothing earth shattering, just a well crafted symphony, sometimes that is enough.

*Niels W. Gade
Symphony no.8, op.47*









*John Frandsen
Danmarks Radios Symfoniorkester*


----------



## Knorf

*Aaron Copland*: Sextet, Piano Variations, Piano Quartet
Gilbert Kalish, Boston Symphony Chamber Players

Superb.


----------



## Rambler

*Bel Canto Arias: Donizetti, Verdi, Bellini, Meyerbeer & Rossini* Joan Sutherland with the Welsh National Opera Orchestra conducted by Richard Bonynge on Decca









Bel Canto opera may be not my favourite genre. and I don't exactly love Joan Sutherland's voice, but this disc is OK listening now and again!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Les Nuits D'Ete & Cleopatre*Kiri Te Kananwa; Jessye Norman; Orchestre de Paris conducted by Daniel Barenboim on DG









After a disc of Bel Canto arias, this is much more to my musical taste!


----------



## Guest

Yesterday: Richard Goode playing






I love to read along as I listen these days.


----------



## Dimace

I could say that this is one is a classic recording both as interpretation and LPBS. *Wilhelm is Beethoven's expert* and this 1970 recording is a highlight of his dedication to* Beethoven's Sonatas.* Backhaus is playing the sonatas like there is no tomorrow and he must make today and only today a statement: Come and take these Sonatas! It is my Heritage and my beloved children.* Very strong set, my friends and good collectible.* (10 XLPs, UK issue, Decca, 1970)


----------



## ELbowe

*Bach: Motets
Le Choeur Classique de Montreal led by Martha Lacasse ‎
Yves-G Préfontaine on Organ recorded at Church of St Viateur, D'OUTREMONT, Quebec June 10, 1994
Label: Fleurs De Lys CD, 1998 Canada *


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach - La Périchole

Staatsoperette Dresden - Ernst Theis

(sung in german)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147037


*George Frideric Handel*

Messiah

Heather Harper, soprano
Helen Watts, contralto
John Wakefield, tenor
John Shirley-Quirk, bass

London Symphony Choir
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis, conductor

1966, reissued 1993


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage : The Perilous Night (1943-44) / Aki Takahashi 2007
*


----------



## SanAntone

opus55 said:


> Schumann: Violin Sonatas Nos.1-3
> Carolin Widmann, violin
> Denes Varjon, piano


Fantastic recording!


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening:


----------



## Bkeske

Not always in the mood for this work, but quite magical this evening. Of course, I think Boulez does a very nice job with this.

Released 1995


----------



## Bkeske

Released 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Minsoo Sohn (piano)


----------



## Gothos

Whaddya know!Its as good as the AMG review said it was!
Well tie me to an anthill and fill my ears with jam.
Who knew?


----------



## Gothos

Variations on a Theme of Corelli,op.42-Mikhail Pletnev,
piano

Piano Sonata No.2,op.36-Zoltan Koscis piano


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Symphony No. 8 - 6 and 9
Antal Dorati conducting


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez and works by Francisco Coll & Pete Harden

Albéniz, Isaac (1860-1909)
Coll, Francisco (b. 1985)
Falla, Manuel de (1876-1946)
Rodrigo, Joaquin (1901-99)

Jacob Kellermann, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Norrbotten NEO, Conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Gina Bachauer (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seasons, Hob.XXI:3

(sung in German)

Walter Berry (bass), Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Werner Hollweg (tenor)

Chor Der Deutschen Oper Berlin (performed by), Chöre der Deutschen Oper Berlin 
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1972-11-24
Recording Venue: 20-24 November 1972, Jesus Christus Kirche, Berlin


----------



## Chilham

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Michael Tilson Thomas

San Francisco Symphony


----------



## Malx

This weeks Saturday Symphony and for once I managed to play it on the day!

*Haydn, Symphony no 8 'Le Soir' - Freiburger Barockorchester, Petra Mullejans.*


----------



## Rogerx

The Call of Rome: Music by Allegri, F. Anerio, Josquin and Victoria

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


----------



## Malx

*Henri Dutilleux, Ainsi la Nuit - Orpheus Quartet.*

A work I've long admired.


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> I could say that this is one is a classic recording both as interpretation and LPBS. *Wilhelm is Beethoven's expert* and this 1970 recording is a highlight of his dedication to* Beethoven's Sonatas.* Backhaus is playing the sonatas like there is no tomorrow and he must make today and only today a statement: Come and take these Sonatas! It is my Heritage and my beloved children.* Very strong set, my friends and good collectible.* (10 XLPs, UK issue, Decca, 1970)
> 
> View attachment 147032


It really is a pity that his complete recordings for Decca are OOP already


----------



## eljr

Heggie: It's a Wonderful Life

William Burden (George), Andrea Carroll (Mary), Talise Trevigne (Clara), Houston Grand Opera Orchestra, Patrick Summers

Release Date: 29th Sep 2017
Catalogue No: PTC5186631
Label: Pentatone
Series: American Operas
Length: 2 hours 6 minutes

CD I


----------



## Malx

*E J Moeran, String Quartet No 1 & Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings* - Melbourne String Quartet & Members of the English String Quartet + Sarah Francis (oboe)**


----------



## eljr

Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, Op. 38

Catherine Wyn-Rogers (Angel), Andrew Staples (Gerontius), Thomas Hampson (Priest/Angel of the Agony)

Staatskapelle Berlin, Staatsopernchor, RIAS Kammerchor, Daniel Barenboim

Staples is a young-sounding and affecting Gerontius…he uses his vulnerability to good effect…Wyn-Rogers sings with great feeling and intensity and an always vivid response to text…Hampson is... - Gramophone Magazine, August 2017 More…
Release Date: 7th Jul 2017
Catalogue No: 4831585
Label: Decca
Length: 93 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
14th July 2017

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Recording of the Week
Record Review
15th July 2017
Recording of the Week

CD II


----------



## Rogerx

Geysir and Mozart: Gran Partita

Mark Simpson, Fraser Langton (clarinet), Nicholas Daniel, Emma Fielding (oboe), Amy Harman, Dom Tyler (bassoon), Oliver Pashley, Ausias Garrigos Morant (basset horns), Ben Goldscheider, Angela Barnes, James Pillai, Fabian van de Geest (horn), David Stark (double bass)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

MOZART!!! Piano concerto no. 26 now and Requiem last night.


----------



## vincula

Giving the neighbours a few lessons from the Estonian master:









Freezing outside, burning inside. 
Deep into the winter am I.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## eljr

A Renaissance Christmas

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

Release Date: 28th Sep 2018
Catalogue No: COR16167
Label: Coro
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Symphony No. 4

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 14

Sonatas KK 217-229


----------



## pmsummer

SHINING LIGHT
_Advent Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th c.)_
*Aquitanian Repertory Anonymous, Traditional, Anonymous, Italian Anonymous*
Cologne Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton, Benjamin Bagby, directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Great Mass in C minor/: Exsultate, jubilate, K165

Maria Stader (soprano), Hertha Topper (alto), Ernst Haeflinger (tenor), Ivan Sardi (bass)

Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen:


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen:


Excellent spin. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Heaven Full of Stars

Vasari Singers, Jeremy Backhouse

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 8574179
Label: Naxos
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Carols for Christmas Morning

Nicholas Wearne (organ), Joe Littlewood (treble), Edward Higginbottom (organ), Will Unwin, Ben Linton (tenors), Tom Edwards (bass), Ben Linton (tenor), Laurence Cramp (bass)

The Choir of New College Oxford


----------



## opus55

SanAntone said:


> Fantastic recording!


Yes. One of my favorite Schumann recordings.

Now listening to -

Debussy: Preludes and Images
Claudio Arrau


----------



## Bourdon

*Paschal De L'Estocart*


----------



## Guest002

This afternoon looks like turning into a bit of a Stravinsky one. Antal Dorati, Detroit Symphony Orchestra. Currently doing _Petruschka_, but _Firebird_ will be next.


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra *(1951)






Ralph van Raat, prepared piano
London Sinfonietta
David Porcelijn, cond.

Live concert recording 
Barbican Hall, London
January 2004


----------



## Vasks

_Richard realized_

*Strauss - Sextet Overture from "Capriccio" (Jarvi/Chandos)
Strauss - Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme Suite (Leinsdorf/ASV)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Skip Sempé


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Kenneth Riegel (tenor)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez and works by Francisco Coll & Pete Harden
> 
> Albéniz, Isaac (1860-1909)
> Coll, Francisco (b. 1985)
> Falla, Manuel de (1876-1946)
> Rodrigo, Joaquin (1901-99)
> 
> Jacob Kellermann, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Norrbotten NEO, Conductor


I listened to that, too. I don't like the Harden piece, but the rest is great!


----------



## Guest

The final installment. Only Sorabji could write a 56 minute "Etude" in form of a quintuple fugue, one of which has 6 voices! The 12 minute stretto is jawdropping--sounds like a busy duet, much less a single pianist!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part one for the rest of today.

_Années de pèlerinage I_ [_Première année: Suisse_] - nine pieces S160 (mostly orig. 1830s - rev. or rewritten 1848-55):










_Ce qu'on entend sur la montagne_ [_What One Hears on the Mountain_] - symphonic poem no.1 for orchestra S95 (1848-49 - rev. 1850 and 1854):
_Tasso: Lamento e Trionfo_ - symphonic poem no.2 for orchestra S96 (1849 - rev. 1850-51 and 1854):
_Les preludes_ - symphonic poem no.3 for orchestra S97 (1850-55):










_Episode de la vie d'un artiste - Grande symphonie fantastique_ op.14a by Hector Berlioz, transcribed for piano S470 (arr. 1833):


----------



## Bkeske

Love this set. Listening to CD#1, symphonies 1&4 before the Berlin Philharmonic broadcasts live today.

Released 1991


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I know this will prohibit me from ever sitting at the cool kids table, but...


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Haydn: Symphonies 6,7,8 Freiburger Barockorchester Petra Mullejans. For Saturday Symphony. An excellent set.










Copland: Rodeo, Red Pony other. Falletta, Buffalo. Lively performances though a bit reverberant. This disc also has 2 lesser known works, Letter from Home and Prarie Journal, which you would immediately identify as Copland.










Poulenc: Gloria, Stabat Mater. Danielle Borst/Ile de France Vittoria Regional Choir/Orchestre de la Cite/Michel Piquemal. Both excellent performances. The soloist does a fine job as does Piquemal. Recommended.










Schumann: Piano Trios 1 & 2. Trio Karénine. Fine playing and insightful. Recommended.










Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos 2 & 3. Zilberstein. Abbado, Berlin. Beautifully played, one of my favourite albums of these. Recommended.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Reznicek: Symphony No 3 in D major 'Im alten Stil'

Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie
Frank Beermann
Recorded: 6-10 September 2010
Recording Venue: Veranstaltungszentrum Forum, Chemnitz, Germany


----------



## Joachim Raff

Eramire156 said:


> I bought this LP last summer (2019), for a dollar in record store in NYC, first listen, nothing earth shattering, just a well crafted symphony, sometimes that is enough.
> 
> *Niels W. Gade
> Symphony no.8, op.47*
> 
> View attachment 147026
> 
> 
> *John Frandsen
> Danmarks Radios Symfoniorkester*


I find Gade better in the early symphonies> He tended to run out of ideas in the later works. Does happen with composers.


----------



## Dimace

It is time to present to you a very nice item of great musical and not only value. In this 2XLP set we have a collection of the most significant works of *Le Group des six.* This means *George Auric, Louis Durey, Arthur Honegger, Francis Poulenc, Darius Milhaud & Germaine Tailleferre. *The most important French composers from the beginning of 20th century until the 60s! We are speaking for an artistical treasure and its value gets even greater because it is introduced from the French literature (and not only) GIANT, *Jean Cocteau! * I suggest this LPS to any serious collector and French Music lover. (Angel records, USA, 1954)









_(the sound is good but MONO. This set should be not very expensive for the American friends. For us, the Europeans, could be...)_


----------



## Knorf

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I know this will prohibit me from ever sitting at the cool kids table, but...


But why? Even though I've played it more times than I can remember or count, I love _The Nutcracker_!

In other news:

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
Artur Rubinstein, Guarneri Quartet


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

'Tis the season, for eating overmuch, but I for one cannot listen to too many Holiday recordings; I see I've misplaced our hands-down favorite one, a St. Louis-produced CD (I need to find it soon...the situation is dire - there will be no Christmas if it's not played here) :


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Knorf said:


> But why? Even though I've played it more times than I can remember or count, I love The Nutcracker


Maybe you can give me a waiver then!


----------



## Knorf

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Maybe you can give me a waiver then!


Waiver granted! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000py8c
Sara Mohr-Pietsch with an adventurous, immersive soundtrack for late-night listening.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147061


Choir of Merton College Oxford
Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra
Benjamin Nicholas

2017


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening so any suggestions of other recordings of this work would be appreciated:


----------



## Knorf

*Henri Dutilleux*: _Ainsi la nuit_
Dilijan Chamber Music Series

This week's selection in the string quartet listening thread. Marvelous piece! New to me, but I've liked Dutilleux's orchestral work for a long time.


----------



## Guest

This is pretty good for a HIPster version, but I prefer the weight and grandeur of Karajan, Bernstein, Bohm, and Davis. Qobuz 24/96.


----------



## Bkeske

The Berliner Philharmoniker live today via The Digital Concert Hall, sans audience.

Today's program:


----------



## Bkeske

Dimace said:


> It is time to present to you a very nice item of great musical and not only value. In this 2XLP set we have a collection of the most significant works of *Le Group des six.* This means *George Auric, Louis Durey, Arthur Honegger, Francis Poulenc, Darius Milhaud & Germaine Tailleferre. *The most important French composers from the beginning of 20th century until the 60s! We are speaking for an artistical treasure and its value gets even greater because it is introduced from the French literature (and not only) GIANT, *Jean Cocteau! * I suggest this LPS to any serious collector and French Music lover. (Angel records, USA, 1954)
> 
> View attachment 147056
> 
> 
> _(the sound is good but MONO. This set should be not very expensive for the American friends. For us, the Europeans, could be...)_


On my 'wish list', thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and the City of London Sinfonia:









Currently - John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and the City of London Sinfonia:


----------



## Bkeske

Released 2012, remaster of earlier pressings/releases.


----------



## Guest002

Ending the day with some Carl Nielsen. Specifically, Symphony No. 6, played by the Royal Scottish Orchestra, conducted by Bryden Thomson.


----------



## Guest002

Dulova Harps On said:


> First time listening so any suggestions of other recordings of this work would be appreciated:


I have this version, performed by the Rastatt Vocal Ensemble conducted by Holger Speck. I don't have anything to compare it to, but I fell in love with it on first hearing about this time last year and went out to buy the score in consequence. So, I reckon it's pretty good!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Knorf

Catching up with the 21st-century listening thread.

*Unsuk Chin*: Cello Concerto
Alban Gerhardt
Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra, Myung-Whun Chung










*György Kurtág*: Songs To Poems By Anna Akhmatova, Op. 41
Ayumi Togo
Concerto di Conservatorio della Svizzera italiana, Arturo Tamayo






*Caleb Burhans*: Magnificat
Trinity Wall Street Choir, Caleb Burhans


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Liebeslieder Walzer & Horn Trio* Serkin, Fleisher, Bloom, Tree & Valentine on CBS








Well it's an all Brahms evening for me, starting with this recording of the Liebeslieder Waltzes and the Horn Trio. Perhaps not favourite Brahms pieces for me, but pleasing in these hands.


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Piano Sonata D 959 - Krystian Zimerman.*

I haven't played any of Schubert's piano works for a very long time - now corrected.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Exploring Karajan's digital cycle in depth for the first time. Frankly, I'm a bit disappointed with No. 1. It's too stolid and humorless, inferior especially to the 60s version, if you ask me. But the orchestra does sound incredible. Such polish and beauty! But where's the Haydnesque wit?

ETA: added in Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36

This is _much_ better, competitive with Karajan's previous studio-recorded versions. Terrific, actually.


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful recording. Stevenson certainly gets a lot of mileage out of the DSCH motif--some 85 minutes' worth!


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in his "Requiem":


----------



## Rmathuln

*Rheinberger: 
Organ Sonata #17, #18
Prelude and Fugue in D minor JWV 10
Monologues JWV 162*

Wolfgang Rübsam, organ


----------



## julide

Knorf said:


> Catching up with the 21st-century listening thread.
> 
> *Unsuk Chin*: Cello Concerto
> Alban Gerhardt
> Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra, Myung-Whun Chung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *György Kurtág*: Songs To Poems By Anna Akhmatova, Op. 41
> Ayumi Togo
> Concerto di Conservatorio della Svizzera italiana, Arturo Tamayo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Caleb Burhans*: Magnificat
> Trinity Wall Street Choir, Caleb Burhans


Thoughts on chin's concertos?


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Symphonies 1 & 2* Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra (Symp 1) & Radio Filharmonisch Orkest Holland (Symp 2) conducted by Jaap van Zweden on Brilliant Classics









Symphonies 1 & 2 from this box set of the complete symphonies.

Not bad recordings.

Brahms was an early enthusiasm when I was an adolescent. I well remember being very impressed by the opening of the first Symphony.

I've long had a soft spot for the second symphony - maybe partly because it seems somewhat less popular than the other three. I can remember playing a recording of the second symphony on my parents record player when my step grandfather was staying. 
He was a pianist (of sorts - he used to play in a dance band). I remember him moaning that there were no decent tunes in the piece, and stating Brahms would have made a lot more money had he included some. Ah well you can't please all the people.


----------



## Knorf

julide said:


> Thoughts on chin's concertos?


Excellent, the Cello Concerto especially. I posted a bit about this in the 21st-century listening thread.


----------



## Ethereality

In a class of its own :tiphat:
Personal pick, _Lebensstrume D947_


----------



## Ulfilas

Fantastic performance.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mozart - Wind Quintet - London Wind Soloists/Ashkenazy
If there's a heaven, this is what they should play on a loop.


Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy - Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Chamber Music, Volumes 1 and 2*


----------



## senza sordino

Atterberg Symphonies 4 and 6, Suite no 3 for violin and viola, and A Varmland Rhapsody. The first time listening to these symphonies and I thoroughly enjoyed them. Spotify









Soderman Swedish Festival Music, Stenhammer Interlude from the Cantata 'The Song', Larson Pastoral Suite, Larson A Winter's Tale, Peterson-Berger Four Pieces from Frosoblomster, Alfven Polka, Wiren March from Serenade of Strings, Alfven Gustavus Aldophus II Suite, Alfven Midsommer Vigil. Spotify









Sibelius Symphonies 1, 2, 4, and 5. Fantastic. I've had this CD for many years. 









Halvorsen and Nielsen Violin Concertos, Svendsen Romance. My terrific CD. The Halvorsen concerto was lost for nearly 100 years when it somehow showed up at the University of Toronto. This is a premiere recording of that piece. 









Ades and Sibelius Violin Concertos. From my CD. I bought it for the Ades concerto, which is great. The Sibelius recording is disappointing.


----------



## Bkeske

From the 6 CD 'The Nine Symphonies' box set. Released 1993.

This is sounding wonderful to me right now.


----------



## Joe B

Sticking with John Rutter and The Cambridge Singers for one more disc:
















These guys really are good!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## adriesba

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I know this will prohibit me from ever sitting at the cool kids table, but...


Cool kids table? Well, if there is such a thing... I would feel bad for anyone who thinks the _Nutcracker_ is below them!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Dulova Harps On said:


> First time listening so any suggestions of other recordings of this work would be appreciated:
> View attachment 147062


I have three recordings of the Oratorio, below, and while all are worthy and each has something to recommend itself, I favor the Martin Flämig recording for its deliciously clear texture. It makes me think I'm hearing voices over the snow on a frigid day (I suspect the winning ingredient is Flämig's conductorial expertise, honed over many years and a long career!). Not to mention the soloists who are totally committed. His recording did come in for some technical criticism: the Latin is pronounced Germanically in a French composition; this is noticeable but it doesn't bother me. Why in blue blazes this work isn't standard holiday repertoire baffles me (perhaps it shares in the widespread and erroneous ho-hum response its composer gets nowadays; someone once even posted his belief that S.S. is a "third-rate composer") - beg to differ: his _Oratorio_ is first-rate stuff and capable of inducing a spark of Christmas spirit in the staunchest Grinch.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Knorf said:


> *Henri Dutilleux*: _Ainsi la nuit_
> Dilijan Chamber Music Series
> 
> This week's selection in the string quartet listening thread. Marvelous piece! New to me, but I've liked Dutilleux's orchestral work for a long time.


I esteem it as well - my only problem is personal: the title reminds me of 'Fabi la nuit', Jacques Fabi, a Québécois late night talk show host of many years. The similarity drives me not a little nutso. :lol:


----------



## Dulova Harps On

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I have this version, performed by the Rastatt Vocal Ensemble conducted by Holger Speck. I don't have anything to compare it to, but I fell in love with it on first hearing about this time last year and went out to buy the score in consequence. So, I reckon it's pretty good!
> 
> View attachment 147073


Thank you kindly for the suggestion!


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> I have three recordings of the Oratorio, below, and while all are worthy and each has something to recommend itself, I favor the Martin Flämig recording for its deliciously clear texture. It makes me think I'm hearing voices over the snow on a frigid day (I suspect the winning ingredient is Flämig's conductorial expertise, honed over many years and a long career!). Not to mention the soloists who are totally committed. His recording did come in for some technical criticism: the Latin is pronounced Germanically in a French composition; this is noticeable but it doesn't bother me. Why in blue blazes this work isn't standard holiday repertoire baffles me (perhaps it shares in the widespread and erroneous ho-hum response its composer gets nowadays; someone once even posted his belief that S.S. is a "third-rate composer") - beg to differ: his _Oratorio_ is first-rate stuff and capable of inducing a spark of Christmas spirit in the staunchest Grinch.
> 
> View attachment 147081
> 
> 
> View attachment 147082
> 
> 
> View attachment 147083


Thank you kindly for the suggestions!


----------



## ELbowe

*In Choral Season….doesn't get better than this.
Early Choral Music at Trinity College, Cambridge
The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge, His Majesty's Sagbutts & Cornetts, under Richard Marlow.
Sony 6 CD set Oct 2016 Series: Classical Masters.

Listening now: Disc 6: Heinrich Schutz's Psalms *


----------



## ELbowe

Dulova Harps On said:


> First time listening so any suggestions of other recordings of this work would be appreciated:
> View attachment 147062


*I had never heard of this work…my loss! I am listening to a performance now on YouTube (sorry I don't know how to add a video!) but here is the link….*




*Deutsche Radio Philharmonie under Christoph Poppen.
What a beautiful work….sincere thanks for this…must look into getting a recording!! *


----------



## SanAntone

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Partita No. 1 in B Minor for Violin*, BWV 1002 (1720)






I. Allemanda - Double
II. Corrente - Double (Presto)
III. Sarabande - Double
IV. Tempo di Borea - Double

Kristóf Baráti, violin


----------



## Dimace

As I have once written, *Wladyslaw* is for me not only a TOP caliber pianist but also an icon. This great man is the immortal soul of an entire nation and an example how the art can prevail over human monstrosity. So, allow me to wish you a very goodnight with the Nocturne Nr.20 magically performed from the unique Wladyslaw Szpilman.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> A Symphony that is something of a beautiful conundrum, I think; it is _extraordinarily_ lovely at points, Wetz's talent was real and original even if definitely in the Wagner/Bruckner mold, but it's seemingly all development with overgenerous portions of ostinato and short and quick resolutions that seem more or less like afterthoughts. Not helping: the Berlin Symphony Orchestra's horn section needed a retuning.
> 
> View attachment 147022


The recording on CPO is better.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 147024
> 
> 
> Atterberg: Symphony No. 2 in F major, Op. 6
> 
> Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Ari Rasilainen
> Recorded: 6-11 March 2000
> Recording Venue: Sandesaal des hessischen Rundfunks, Germany Germany
> Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra


One of his best IMO.


----------



## Colin M

Scriabin, Preludes Op. 11 (arr. String Orchestra by Kaipainen). Oramo, Ostrobothnian Chamber

Preludes.. we often think of piano and we sometimes think of a formal compositional rule of point counterpoint 24 times between across the 12 M and m keys. I love this work because it gets at what I think Preludes are really about. A series of moods described individually in an indeterminate number of keys. And a work like this takes it further and states you can take the piano away and yet beauty remains. I really believe prelude is the freest expression of the musical genius. That coming from a card carrying symphonist : )


----------



## MusicSybarite

senza sordino said:


> Atterberg Symphonies 4 and 6, Suite no 3 for violin and viola, and A Varmland Rhapsody. The first time listening to these symphonies and I thoroughly enjoyed them. Spotify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soderman Swedish Festival Music, Stenhammer Interlude from the Cantata 'The Song', Larson Pastoral Suite, Larson A Winter's Tale, Peterson-Berger Four Pieces from Frosoblomster, Alfven Polka, Wiren March from Serenade of Strings, Alfven Gustavus Aldophus II Suite, Alfven Midsommer Vigil. Spotify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius Symphonies 1, 2, 4, and 5. Fantastic. I've had this CD for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halvorsen and Nielsen Violin Concertos, Svendsen Romance. My terrific CD. The Halvorsen concerto was lost for nearly 100 years when it somehow showed up at the University of Toronto. This is a premiere recording of that piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ades and Sibelius Violin Concertos. From my CD. I bought it for the Ades concerto, which is great. The Sibelius recording is disappointing.


Listening to anything by Atterberg till now? Well, better late than never. The only one I don't enjoy that much is the 9th. Atterberg was pointing to a more "advanced" style with this work, but he didn't succeed I'm afraid.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 83
Van Cliburn
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## Joe B

Anonymous 4 singing medieval carols and motets:


----------



## pmsummer

THE NIGHT OF SAINT NICHOLAS
_A Mediaeval Liturgy for Advent_
*Guglielmo di Volpiano* +1031
La Reverdie - instrumental ensemble
Cantori Gregoriani - vocal ensemble
_
Arcana - outhere_


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with five by Colin Davis, all from the Philips label:

1.* Berlioz*: _Symphonie Fantastique_;_Roman Carnival Overture_; _La Corsaire Overture_ (Colin Davis/London Symphony Orchestra) 
2/3. *Berlioz*: _Requiem_; _Symphonie Funebre at Triomphale_ (Colin Davis/London Symphony Orchestra w/John Alldis Choir, Wandsworth Boys Choir & Ronald Dowd, tenor, on Requiem)
4. *Bruckner*: _Mass #3_ (Colin David/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Choir w/Karita Mattila, Karjana Lipovsek, Thomas Moser & Kurt Moll, soloists 7 Elmer Schloter, organ) 
5. *Tippett*: _A Child of Our Time_ (Colin Davis/BBC Symphony Orchestra w/the BBC Singers, BBC Choral Society, w/Jessye Norman, Janet Baker, Richard Casilly, & John Shirley-Quirk, soloists)

Five great CDs by Sir Colin Davis and I start with the best part: Berlioz! Davis is a wonderful Berlioz player as his restrained approach captures Berlioz' sense of classical sensibility and French sophistication; even during the _Witch's Sabbath_ or as Berlioz released all the forces of the apocalypse in the _Requiem_. The highlight of the Berlioz _Requiem_, though, is the lovely _Sanctus_ which I first heard on Luciano Pavarotti's Christmas album, and every time I hear it I wish it could go on forever. Next up, is the Bruckner _Mass #3_ which is very rich and layered. We round things out with Tippett's _Child of Our Time_ featuring Jessye Norman's falcon soprano voice soaring to the heavens.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio

Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie, Martin Flämig


----------



## Gothos

I'm discovering that Stravinsky is an acquired taste.
Or maybe it's just Boulez...


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Schumann - Cello Concertos

Andreas Brantelid (cello)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, ichael Schønwandt


----------



## Gothos

Variations on a theme of Chopin,op22-Jorge Bolet piano

Piano Sonata No.1,op28-Alexis Weissenberg piano


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie
Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386


----------



## adriesba

Gothos said:


> I'm discovering that Stravinsky is an acquired taste.
> Or maybe it's just Boulez...


If you're referring to _Le Sacre_, I would try a different recording. I'm not familiar with Boulez's _Firebird_ though.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Khachaturian - Violin Concerto - Oistrakh/Khachaturian/Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part two for this morning.

_Soirées musicales_ - cycle of 12 songs by Rossini transcribed for piano S424 (arr. 1837):
Overture from the opera _Guillaume Tell_ by Rossini, transcribed for piano S552 (arr. 1838):










_Orpheus_ - symphonic poem no.4 for orchestra S98 (1853-54):
_Prometheus_ - symphonic poem no.5 for orchestra S99 (1855):










_Années de pèlerinage II_ [_Deuxième année: Italie_] - seven pieces for piano S161 (1846-49):
_Venezia e Napoli_ - three pieces for piano [second version] S162 (1859):


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Creation

Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich, Werner Krenn, Walter Berry, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## vincula

Stretching my Sunday morning a bit with Mahler's last symphony.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Guest002

A fun start to the day with some 20th Century harpsichord pieces, played by Jory Vinikour, with Scott Speck conducting the Chicago Philharmonic. These are an enjoyable broadening of my harpsichord horizons, previously limited to Purcell and Poulenc! (I exaggerate a _little_, but not by much!)

There are four works:

1. Concertino for Harpsichord and Strings by Walter Leigh
2. Concertino da Camera by Ned Rorem
3. Harpsichord Concerto by Viktor Kalabis; and 
4. Concerto for Amplified Harpsichord by Michael Nyman

I like all of them, but probably the Nyman is most enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano)

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## Guest002

To my surprise, I discover this is the only CD of d'Indy I have (in my mind, I had loads more!)

Jean-Luc Tingaud and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra do a very nice Symphony No. 2 (and some other orchestral tone-poems etc).


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-3rd and 5th symphonies performed by Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O.
5th and 6th symphonies performed by Davis and the Boston S.O.


----------



## Guest002

I was meaning to do the Petrushka, but got sucked into listening to Vasily Petrenko and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra's rendition of Respighi's _La Boutique fantasque_ instead.

I always feel a bit guilty about liking Respighi so much: the power of cheap music!


----------



## Joe B

Into the third disc of four 'modern' settings of the Song of Mary:









*Toivo Tulev: Magnificat*









*Arvo Part: Magnificat*








*James MacMillan: Magnificat*









*Tawnie Olson: Magnificat *


----------



## eljr

Dallas Christmas Gala

Teresa Gomez (soprano), Blake Davidson (baritone)

Dallas Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Dallas Handbell Ensemble, Andrew Litton, David R. Davidson

Catalogue No: DE3267
Label: Delos
Length: 72 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Delius: Sea Drift & Cynara

Roderick Williams (baritone)

Hallé & Hallé Choir & Hallé Youth Choir, Hallé Choir, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Taplow

Working on a Sunday … but oh well, vacation begins on Friday.

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet In B Minor, Op. 115
David Shifrin, Emerson Quartet
DG: 459641-2


----------



## Chilham

A week of Monteverdi coming up for me, interspersed with a little Schubert, Janáček, Mozart and finishing with Dvořák

To get the show on the road:










Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine

Philippe Herreweghe

Collegium Vocale Gent


----------



## Guest002

A big boxed set of Rattle and the CBSO performing a lot of Karol Szymanowski, who's a new composer to me. I shall dip in and out as the mood takes me, but I've just been listening to the _Songs of a Fairy-tale Princess_ with a rather remarkable wordless-soprano part sung wonderfully well by Iwona Sobotka.


----------



## Joe B

Marcus Creed leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble in works by Frank Martin and Bohuslav Martinu:


----------



## Rogerx

Advent Live

The Choir of St John's College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha

trad.: Tomorrow Shall be my Dancing Day
Bednall: Noe, noe
Bingham, J: The clouded heaven
Britten: A Hymn of Saint Columba
Comeau: Lux mundi
Gibbons, O: This is the Record of John
Joubert: There Is No Rose
Long, James: Vigilate
Palestrina: Fuit homo missus a Deo
Watts, T: The Birth of Speech


----------



## Dimace

Right now>* Sergiu Celibitache, Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma della RAI & Gundula Janowitz (S) are performing R. Strauss's Vier Letzte Lieder (1969, Auditorium del Foro Italico). * Despite the average quality sound, magic pure. Recommended.


----------



## arapinho1

Arvo Pärt - Für Anna Maria played by Jeroen Van Veen


----------



## eljr

Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Mary Bevan (soprano), Clare Wilkinson (alto), Nicholas Mulroy (tenor), Matthew Brook (bass) - Cantatas 1, 3, 6), Joanne Lunn (soprano), Ciara Hendrick (mezzo), Thomas Hobbs (tenor), Konstantin Wolff (bass) - Cantatas 2, 4, 5.

Dunedin Consort, John Butt

Release Date: 21st Oct 2016
Catalogue No: CKD499
Label: Linn

Presto Recording of the Week
2nd December 2016

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016

CD II


----------



## Taplow

Continuing …

Beethoven:Symphony No. 8 in F Major, Op. 93
Giovanni Antonini: Kammerorchester Basel
Sony: 88765469372


----------



## SanAntone

*Franz Schubert String Quintet in C Major*, D. 956






Played by The Borodin Quartet With Alexander Buzlov (cello) - The Quintet was to be Schubert's last completed chamber work. Just a few weeks after having completed the Quintet, Schubert died at three o'clock in the afternoon on November 19, 1828.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Glenn Gould (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Schütz*


----------



## Joe B

CD 3 of 5 - Roger Norrington leading the Radio Symphony Orchestra Stuttgart in Ludwig van Beethoven's "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## eljr

.

Heggie: It's a Wonderful Life

William Burden (George), Andrea Carroll (Mary), Talise Trevigne (Clara), Houston Grand Opera Orchestra, Patrick Summers

Release Date: 29th Sep 2017
Catalogue No: PTC5186631
Label: Pentatone
Series: American Operas
Length: 2 hours 6 minutes

CD II


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


>


Have you had this long? How is it?


----------



## Vasks

*Brian - Concert Overture: For Valour (Rowe/Naxos)
Bax - Irish Landscape (Handley/Lyrita)
Howells - Piano Concerto #2 (Shelley/Chandos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147106


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Mass in C Minor, K 427

Arleen Auger, Lynne Dawson, sopranos
John Mark Ainsley, tenor
David Thomas, bass

Winchester Cathedral Choir
Winchester College Quiristers
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood

1990, reissued 1998


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Gothos said:


> View attachment 147087
> 
> 
> I'm discovering that Stravinsky is an acquired taste.
> Or maybe it's just Boulez...


I had a friend whose mother claimed Stravinsky gave her a headache. We saw her not infrequently and I must say she was remarkably adept at identifying his music and asking for it to be switched off (I confess I had a clinical interest in her complaint and cued Igor up more than I would have). As time has moved on, I find I get headaches when I'm not listening to him...


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Have you had this long? How is it?


I've had it for a while, maybe 3 years (?). The four women of this group have been singing together for quite some time. They sing with the ability to 'weave' their voices in and around each other. I have never heard it better than on this disc. With many of the selections calling for 4 parts, there's a lot of 'weaving' going on.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Carols for Christmas Morning
> 
> Nicholas Wearne (organ), Joe Littlewood (treble), Edward Higginbottom (organ), Will Unwin, Ben Linton (tenors), Tom Edwards (bass), Ben Linton (tenor), Laurence Cramp (bass)
> 
> The Choir of New College Oxford


I love the cover art, I'll need to find this. :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I love the cover art, I'll need to find this. :angel:


It's an older one ( 2003) but great sound .


----------



## Eramire156

*With my Sunday morning coffee, Mozart on the turntable*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
String Quartet in G major, k.387
String Quartet in D minor, k.421*









*Budapest String Quartet *

Columbia ML 4726


----------



## Bourdon

*Memorandum XXI*

CD 1

Praetorius-Dowland-Holborne-Palestrina-Desprez-Byrd-Bull and others...


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in music by Howard Hanson:


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Some outside chores today will cut into my listening time; these four more compact works should dovetail nicely with our comings and goings. Gershwin: _3 Preludes_; Copland: _Nocturnes_; Sonata for Violin & Piano; and Previn: _Sonata for Violin & Piano "Vineyard"_.


----------



## Rogerx

Ives: Symphony No. 2

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein

A Set of Three Short Pieces
Central Park in the Dark
Hallowe'en
Hymn for Strings 
The Gong on the Hook and Ladder
The Unanswered Question
Three Outdoor Scenes
Tone Roads No. 1


----------



## eljr

Sunday morning mass from St. Malachy, NYC.


----------



## Guest002

Another new composer for me today: Antoine Reicha, a "Czech-born, Bavarian-educated, later naturalized French composer and music theorist", 1770-1836 (thank you, Wikipedia!)

The Thalia Ensemble do two Wind Quintets and a gorgeous adagio for a cor anglais on this disk, which is an utter pleasure. I confess to finding string quartets difficult at times, but give me a wind quintet, and we're good to go every time! Something to do with the scratchy sonority of the violin, I think, versus the soft, comfy-pillow-tones of clarinets and oboes!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147110


Chen Reiss, soprano
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Münchner Rundfunkorchester
Howard Arman, conductor

2017


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 15

Sonatas KK 230-243


----------



## ELbowe

It is the Second Sunday in Advent and there appears to be a single Bach Cantata on the menu: "Wachet! betet! betet! wachet!" (70a)
I thought/expected this to be on my Helmut Rilling"Advent & Christmas Cantatas" Box set but for some reason it has been omitted? No doubt there is an expert on this forum who could enlighten me as to possible reasons for this omission, I know the Cantata subject can be complicated, thanks in advance. 
I found Rilling perform it on YouTube…….this is the link:


----------



## starthrower

American youth orchestra that sounds like a bunch of pros.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

ELbowe said:


> It is the Second Sunday in Advent and there appears to be a single Bach Cantata on the menu: "Wachet! betet! betet! wachet!" (70a)
> I thought/expected this to be on my Helmut Rilling"Advent & Christmas Cantatas" Box set but for some reason it has been omitted? No doubt there is an expert on this forum who could enlighten me as to possible reasons for this omission, I know the Cantata subject can be complicated, thanks in advance.
> I found Rilling perform it on YouTube…….this is the link:


*Many cantatas have been lost*


----------



## Guest002

ELbowe said:


> It is the Second Sunday in Advent and there appears to be a single Bach Cantata on the menu: "Wachet! betet! betet! wachet!" (70a)
> I thought/expected this to be on my Helmut Rilling"Advent & Christmas Cantatas" Box set but for some reason it has been omitted? No doubt there is an expert on this forum who could enlighten me as to possible reasons for this omission, I know the Cantata subject can be complicated, thanks in advance.
> I found Rilling perform it on YouTube…….this is the link:


Well, according to Alfred Dürr, BWV 70a doesn't actually exist as such. It was written in Weimar in 1716 (so it's an early one) and it has the notation "music lost". It survives only in the expanded Leipzig adaptation for the 26th Sunday after Trinity (which we know as BWV 70). Although the original form of the 1716 version can be _reconstructed_, because we have the libretto, so can just pick the relevant movements from the Leipzig version, Rilling probably didn't feel like recording a reconstruction about whose precise nature we can't be entirely certain.

That last part is just me theorising, though: you'd really have to ask Rilling, I guess!


----------



## Guest002

Some excellent performances of Saint-Saëns' piano concertos numbers 3 and 5 on this disc featuring the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Edward Gardner, with Louis Lortie at the keyboard. Best version of these I've found, probably.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Dutilleux - Ainsi la Nuit (String Quartet)


Bach - English Suite #2 - Glenn Gould


----------



## ELbowe

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Well, according to Alfred Dürr, BWV 70a doesn't actually exist as such. It was written in Weimar in 1716 (so it's an early one) and it has the notation "music lost". It survives only in the expanded Leipzig adaptation for the 26th Sunday after Trinity (which we know as BWV 70). Although the original form of the 1716 version can be _reconstructed_, because we have the libretto, so can just pick the relevant movements from the Leipzig version, Rilling probably didn't feel like recording a reconstruction about whose precise nature we can't be entirely certain.
> 
> That last part is just me theorising, though: you'd really have to ask Rilling, I guess!


*
Thank you for taking the time, most interesting! *


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part three for the rest of today.

_Réminiscences des Puritains de Bellini_ - _grande fantaisie_ for piano S390 (arr. 1836):
_Hexaméron_ [_Morceaux de concert: grandes variations de bravoure sur la marche des Puritains_] from the opera _Il puritani_ by Bellini for piano S392 (arr. 1837-38):
_Réminiscences de Norma de Bellini_ - _grande fantasie_ for piano S394 (arr. 1841):
_Fantaisie sur des motifs favoris de l'opéra Somnambula de Bellini_ for piano [second version] S393/2 (arr. 1852):










_Eine Faust-Symphonie_ for orchestra with finale for male choir S108 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1854 - rev. 1857):










_Grand galop chromatique_ in E-flat for piano S219 (1838):
_Liebesträume_ - three nocturnes for piano S541 (1850):
_Valse-Impromptu_ in A-flat for piano [third version] S213 (1850-52):
Piano Sonata in B-minor S178 (1852-53):


----------



## annaw

Because it's Finnish Independence Day :angel:!

*Sibelius: Finlandia (for mixed chorus and orchestra)*

Finnish National Opera Chorus and Orchestra / Eri Klas

The choral version is unbelievably powerful!


----------



## Guest

Brouwer writes some wonderful music and Gallén is a formidable player--quite a good combo! Excellent sound, too.


----------



## eljr

annaw said:


> Because it's Finnish Independence Day :angel:!
> 
> *Sibelius: Finlandia (for mixed chorus and orchestra)*
> 
> Finnish National Opera Chorus and Orchestra / Eri Klas
> 
> The choral version is unbelievably powerful!


I did not realize that Finland made a declaration of independence from Russia in 1917.

I guess I never really considered Finland's birth.

Your post here caused me to look it up. :tiphat:

Happy independence day!


----------



## eljr

Sibelius: Finlandia; Symphony No.2

Gerhard Stempnik (cor anglais)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan, Okko Kamu

Release Date: 21st Oct 2011
Catalogue No: E4783373
Label: DG
Series: Virtuoso
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

*Michael Tippett - Piano Concerto, Piano Sonatas*

Michael Tippett - Piano Concerto, Piano Sonatas


----------



## Flamme

with Andrew McGregor

9.30 Building a Library
Sarah Willis chooses her favourite recording of Richard Strauss's Second Horn Concerto.

For Romantic Austro-German composers, the horn was an instrument freighted with associations of forest, folklore and heroism. But no composer knew the horn and its possibilities like Richard Strauss: throughout a career beginning in the late 19th century and spanning eight decades, Strauss's orchestral and operatic scores are littered with hundreds of wonderful horn moments, exploiting every aspect of the instrument's range and character. In 1942, 60 years after he had written his first horn concerto (for his father Franz, Europe's foremost horn virtuoso), Strauss dedicated his second 'to the memory my father'. It's a nostalgic work and, like the first concerto, fiendishly difficult to play. But it sums up Strauss's long and affectionate relationship with the horn: the heroic and rhapsodic first movement, followed by a radiant, long-breathed Andante which is capped by a rollicking finale.

10.45
So you don't have to, Jeremy Sams has been listening to this year's crop of Christmas albums and recommends some stocking fillers for friends and family.

11.20
Record of the Week
Andrew recommends an outstanding new release.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000q391


----------



## 13hm13

Tippett - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 - BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins


----------



## perempe

Danubia Orchestra's concert broadcast
Vierne - Symphony No. 4 - II. Allegro
Peeters - Organ Concerto, Op. 52
Beethoven - Symphony No. 5


----------



## Malx

This week I will listen to a mix-n-match *Sibelius* symphony cycle. The discs will not be selected as the best versions/favourites of each symphony in my collection merely a choice of recordings I fancy listening to on the day.

Today I started with:

*Symphony No 1 - LSO, Anthony Collins.
Symphony No 2 - Stockholm PO, Sixten Ehrling.
Symphony No 3 - Halle Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*

ETA - I meant to say I aim to end on Tuesday which happens to be his birthday. Todays boring fact - Sibelius died 10 days before I was born.


----------



## Guest

An excellent recording.


----------



## senza sordino

Nielsen Aladdin Suite, Cupid and the Poet, Saga Dream, Helios Overture, Maskarade, Pan and Syrinx. A very enjoyable disk









Nielsen Symphonies 1, 2, 3 and 4 and two short fillers Bohmisk-Dansk folkstone and Andante lamentoso









Swedish Orchestral favorites vol 2. I bought this disk years ago for the Atterberg Suite no 3 for violin and viola. I got the chance to play in the backup orchestra for this piece. As it turns out, the entire disk is lovely and worth a listen.









Grieg Incidental music from Peer Gynt, Stenhammar Symphony no 2









and some more Atterberg symphonies for the first time: Symphonies 2 and 8. I'm really enjoying listening to these. This disk is from Spotify, all others here are from my collection


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Symphonies 3 & 4* Radio Filharmonisch Orkest Holland conducted by Jaap van Zweden on Brilliant Classics









Finishing off this box set of the complete Brahms symphonies with the final two symphonies. The fourth is my favourite of the symphonies. This is a pretty good account and recording.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Great recording


----------



## Knorf

This is the mini-concert program I created for the 21st-century listening thread.

*Caroline Shaw*: _Entr'acte for String Orchestra_ (2011)
Kaleidoscope Chamber Orchestra






*Elliott Carter*: Horn Concerto (2007)
Martin Owen
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Oliver Knussen






*John Adams*: _Guide to Strange Places_ (2001)
Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, John Adams


----------



## Joe B

Konrad Ruhland leading Niederaltaicher Scholaren:


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Te Deum & Mass in D minor* Corydon Singers & Orchestra conducted by Matthew Best on hyperion









Excellent accounts here.


----------



## Malx

After listening to Sibelius earlier keeping the Scandinavian theme going - an interesting choral work composed in 1999 from Kaija Saariaho.

*Kaija Saariaho, Oltra Mar (Seven Preludes for the New Millenium) - Tapiola Chamber Choir, Finnish RSO, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.*


----------



## Guest

This is easily my favorite recording of these two Concertos (even if Matsuev is rather forward in the mix for the Rachmaninov--though it is nice to hear every note he plays).


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann

Kent Nagano


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight:

*Einojuhani Rautavaara, Symphony No 3 - Leipzig RSO, Max Pommer.*


----------



## perempe

Festive Concert for the 180th birthday of the Bartók Béla Secondary School of Music

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 10 in B minor
String Orchestra of the Bartók Béla Secondary School of Music
Conductor: Zoltán Tuska
Holst: Suite No. 2 in F major, Op. 28/2
Goldmark: Ländliche Hochzeit, Op. 26 - 1. Hochzeitsmarsch
László Dubrovay: Buzzing polka
Wind orchestra of the Bartók Béla Secondary School of Music
Conductor: Zoltán Kiss

intermission

Kodály: Budavári Te Deum
Yvette Mondok (soprano), Atala Schöck (alto), Tibor Szappanos (tenor), Szabolcs Hámori (bass)
Symphony orchestra and choir of the Bartók Béla Secondary School of Music (choirmaster: dr Edit Ibolya Papp, Márta Katalin Győrffy)
Conductor: Ilona Dobszay-Meskó


Holst's Suite No. 2 is surprisingly good. Most of the works are new to me.
The concert was recorded 10 months ago.

the encore is Arturo Márquez's Danzón No. 2.


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor "Death & the Maiden"

Amadeus Quartet: Norbert Brainin, Peter Schidlof, Martin Lovett, Siegmund Nissel


----------



## Chilham

Coach G said:


> I don't know anything about Viktoria Mullova except for this recording which I have as part of a 100 CD box set of Ozawa on Philips. I didn't think that Mullova could add much to these two well-trodden concertos, but her performance stands out.


Mullova, Ozawa and the Boston Symphony do a fantastic job. I've been compelled to return to it several times over the weekend.


----------



## HerbertNorman

I particularly like the interpretation of the Planets on this one


----------



## Joe B

24/96 flac


----------



## Rmathuln

*Brahms: Sym. #1*
NDR Symphony Orchestra
Günter Wand, cond.
Rec. 1983


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Dufay: Missa L'Homme Arme Summerly, Oxford Camerata.. Switching to a couple centuries earlier from my usual Sunday Bach. This is beautifully sung and recorded. Recommended.










Beethoven: Symphonies 3, 4, 5. Savall Les Concert de Nations. This is in the running for best album of 2020 here. It's become my favourite HIP set. I hope Savall is able to complete it. Highest recommendation.










Mendelssohn: Piano Trios 1 & 2. Trio Metral I love these tuneful works and Trio Metral bring life and joy to them. Recommended.










Korngold: Piano Trio, Sextet. Spectrum Berlin. Excellent and very well recorded.










Her: Voice. Trios by Farrenc, Beach, Clarke. Neave Trio. A favourite album.


----------



## 13hm13

Bach, Mozart, Tippett, Howard, Elgar - The Soloists of Australia


----------



## Guest

One of my go-to recordings when I need some mental balm.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

As some wag once pointed out, Cherubini wrote as many SQs as he has names, that is, half a dozen: Maria Luigi Carlo Zenobio Salvatore Cherubini. The third of them was begun late in life - he was 74 (!) - and between 1834-1837, he wrote one per year. They are distinctly Cherubini, arguably more so, for no slave was he to Haydn, Mozart or LvB. They are also neither esp. classical nor romantic. They do reflect a singular variety, vitality, vivaciousness and inventiveness - Schumann was a big fan of them; so am I and I'm looking forward to making my re-acquaintance with them (two I haven't heard before) over the next coupla days. I bought these on LP from a dealer who listed them as NM++ (the vicissitudes of record gradings fill me with amusement _and_ trepidation) for much less expensively than I could have gotten them on silver. So far, he's proved a good and faithful grader!


----------



## 13hm13

Jean Sibelius; Arthur Sullivan - Shakespeare's Tempest (Michael Stern)


----------



## 13hm13

Sibelius: Complete Symphonies, Vol. 1+2: Nos. 1-7

Colin Davis (Conductor)


----------



## 13hm13

Jean Sibelius - Tone Poems (Herbert von Karajan)


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein

In one of the Sibelius symphony cycle threads, I referred to this as "indispensable." This prompted me to listen to it again to see whether I agree with myself.

Yep. I do.


----------



## Bkeske

Going back to this set this evening; From the 6 CD 'The Nine Symphonies' box set. Released 1993.


----------



## Bkeske

Another disc; From the 6 CD 'The Nine Symphonies' box set. Released 1993.

Seems I'm going backwards through the set. Didn't mean to, but finding this set to be very relaxing after a very busy week....which begins again tomorrow.


----------



## Bkeske

From the 12 CD box set released in 2005, Symphony #5. Perhaps #6 will follow.


----------



## MusicSybarite

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 147095
> 
> 
> A fun start to the day with some 20th Century harpsichord pieces, played by Jory Vinikour, with Scott Speck conducting the Chicago Philharmonic. These are an enjoyable broadening of my harpsichord horizons, previously limited to Purcell and Poulenc! (I exaggerate a _little_, but not by much!)
> 
> There are four works:
> 
> 1. Concertino for Harpsichord and Strings by Walter Leigh
> 2. Concertino da Camera by Ned Rorem
> 3. Harpsichord Concerto by Viktor Kalabis; and
> 4. Concerto for Amplified Harpsichord by Michael Nyman
> 
> I like all of them, but probably the Nyman is most enjoyable.


The Kalabis concerto was the highlight from that stupendous CD IMO. A kind of visceral piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

In memoriam Jiří Bělohlávek

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## adriesba

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I was meaning to do the Petrushka, but got sucked into listening to Vasily Petrenko and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra's rendition of Respighi's _La Boutique fantasque_ instead.
> 
> I always feel a bit guilty about liking Respighi so much: the power of cheap music!


What is cheap about it? There's no need to feel guilty about liking Respighi's music.


----------



## Gothos

Interesting, from an historical perspective.
For me anyway.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream

Miranda van Kralingen (soprano), Iris Vermillion (mezzo-soprano)

Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra, Cologne Radio Chorus, Hans Vonk


----------



## Gothos

Symphony No.38 in D major,K.504 "Prague"

Symphony No.39 in E flat major K.543


----------



## Gothos

String Quartets Nos.14&15


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Concerto Russe & Piano Concerto

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin), Pierre-Alain Volondat (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Kees Bakels


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise D911

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part four this morning, either side of the weekly grocery run.

_Réminiscences de Lucia di Lammermoor de Donizetti_ - _fantaisie dramatique_ for piano S397 (arr. 1835-36):
_Marche funèbre de Dom Sébastien de Donizetti_ for piano S402 (arr. 1844):
_Spirito gentil_ - cavatina from the opera _La favorite_ by Donizetti, transcribed for piano S400a (arr. 1847):
_Réminiscences de Lucrezia Borgia - grande fantaisie sur des motifs de l'opéra de Gaetano Donizetti_ for piano S400 (arr. 1848):
_Valse de concert sur deux motifs de Lucia di Lammermoor et Parisina de Donizetti_ for piano [second version] S214/3 (arr. 1850-52):










_Mazeppa_ - symphonic poem no.6 for orchestra S100 (1851-54):
_Festklänge_ [_Festival Sounds_] - symphonic poem no.7 for orchestra S101 (1853 - rev. 1861):










_Héroïde funèbre_ - symphonic poem no.8 for orchestra S102 (1854-56):










_(12) Études d'exécution transcendante_ for piano S139 (orig. 1837-39 as S137 - rev. by 1851):


----------



## Rogerx

*Pietro Mascagni Born 7 December 1863*



Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana & Leoncavallo: Pagliacci

Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Gian Giacomo Guelfi (baritone), Fiorenza Cossotto (mezzo-soprano), Adriane Martino (mezzo-soprano), Maria Gracia Allegri (contralto), Roberto Benaglio (chorus master)
Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1965-10-05
Recording Venue: La Scala, Milano

Leoncavallo: Pagliacci

Giuseppe Taddei (baritone)
Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1965-10-05
Recording Venue: La Scala, Milan


----------



## Chilham

Up early running virtual sessions in Singapore, so now to relax.










Janáček: On An Overgrown Path and In The Mists arranged for String Quartet

Czech Philharmonic Quartet


----------



## Guest002

adriesba said:


> What is cheap about it? There's no need to feel guilty about liking Respighi's music.


1. The phrase is a quote from Noel Coward's _Private Lives_.
2. As such, it's not meant to be taken literally, just as someone who says 'the Devil has all the good tunes' is not literally meaning that a good tune is always Satanic
3. I have a huge Respighi collection and love it all, but there's no honest way that I can listen to his re-orchestrations and editing of someone else's music (which _Boutique fantasque_ is) and compare it in on equal terms to the formal ingenuity and inventiveness of someone like Stravinsky. It would be to compare a 3-star Michelin restaurant's food with the output of my local fish and chip shop.

Now, I love fish and chips, as I do Respighi. And fish and chip shops throughout the land fulfil a far more _useful_ position to far more people in the food-chain than Michelin-starred restaurants do! But they aren't equivalent, which is basically all I meant: I found the pairing of Stravinsky and Respighi on that disk to be rather curious, given the composers' quite disparate natures.

And I think it says something about my musical sensibilities, too, that faced with a choice between Stravinsky and Respighi, I chose the Respighi. (Though I did go back and listen to the _Petrushka_ afterwards ) It is rather like presenting me with a bowl of Brussels sprouts and a bowl of Christmas Pudding: the Pudding will always get my attention first, but a nutritionist would disapprove!


----------



## Guest002

All that talk of Christmas Pudding has put me in mind of consuming more 'fun' stuff for the day, so I turn to the sort-of Greek equivalent of Malcolm Arnold's many Cornish, Irish and Welsh Dances: three sets of 12 Greek Dances by Nikos Skalkottas, performed by the BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by Nikos Christodoulou. Lovely pieces, all.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra & Ein Heldenleben

John Weicher (violin)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner


----------



## Malx

*Kalevi Aho, Quintet for Clarinet & String Quartet + Trio for Clarinet, Viola & Piano - Osmo Vanska (clarinet), Sarah Kwak & Gina DiBello (violins), Thomas Turner (viola), Anthony Ross (cello), Susan Billmeyer (piano).*

Very enjoyable chamber pieces from Aho - nice to hear Osmo Vanska playing clarinet.


----------



## Malx

Last week I listened to Handel's Concerti grossi Op 6 Nos 10-12 by Collegium Musicum, 90 conducted by Simon Standage and concluded that I found the music or performance 'not very interesting'.

I have just listened to the same three Concerti and have enjoyed them - so perhaps it was the interpretation that I didn't care for.
Does anyone who has a better and deeper knowledge of Handel recordings than I understand my thoughts - or can it just be down to the obvious conclusion of personal preference.

*Handel, Concerti grossi Op 6 Nos 10, 11, & 12 - Handel & Haydn Society, Christopher Hogwood.*


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Wunderlich: The Christmas Album

Variousorchestras and conductors
Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

trad.: Es ist ein Ros'
anon.: Es ist ein' Ros' entsprungen
trad.: Es kommt ein Schiff geladen
trad.: Ich steh an deiner Krippen hier
trad.: In Dulci Jubilo
anon.: Maria durch ein' Dornwald ging
trad.: Maria durch ein' Dornwald ging
trad.: O Freude über Freude!
trad.: Still, still, still
trad.: Vom Himmel hoch
trad.: Was soll das bedeuten?
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht
Praetorius, M: In dulci jubilo


----------



## eljr

Verbum caro factum est

A Christmas Greeting

Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki

Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: BIS2291
Label: BIS
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## eljr

Kontrapunctus said:


> One of my go-to recordings when I need some mental balm.


a most excellent choice!


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 16

Sonatas KK 244-257


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach: Musical Offering*
Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Shostakovich - String Quartet #14 - Eder Quartet


Debussy - La Mer - Karajan/BPO


----------



## eljr

Gordon Getty: The Little Match Girl

Nikolai Schukoff (tenor), Melody Moore (soprano), Lester Lynch (baritone)

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks & Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Asher Fisch, Ulf Schirmer

Release Date: 18th Sep 2015
Catalogue No: PTC5186480
Label: Pentatone
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000q38x
From the 2018 BBC Proms, the Halle Orchestra and Sir Mark Elder perform Wagner, Debussy and Stravinsky. Catriona Young presents.

12:31 AM
Richard Wagner (1818-1883)
Tannhauser Overture
Halle Orchestra, Mark Elder (conductor)

12:46 AM
Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
La Damoiselle elue
Sophie Bevan (soprano), Anna Stephany (mezzo soprano), Halle Choir, Halle Youth Choir, Halle Orchestra, Mark Elder (conductor)

01:08 AM
Igor Stravinsky (1882 - 1971)
The Song of the nightingale
Halle Orchestra, Mark Elder (conductor)

01:31 AM
Igor Stravinsky (1882 - 1971)
Russian Folk Songs and Firebird Suite
Halle Choir, Halle Orchestra, Mark Elder (conductor)

02:03 AM
George Enescu (1881-1955)
Violin Sonata No 3 in A minor, Op 25, 'dans le caractère populaire roumain'
Malin Broman (violin), Teo Gheorghiu (piano)

02:31 AM
Modest Mussorgsky (1839-1881), Maurice Ravel (orchestrator)
Pictures at an Exhibition (orig for piano orch Ravel)
BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier (conductor)

03:03 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Trio for piano and strings No.1 (Op.21) in B flat major
Kungsbacka Trio

03:37 AM
Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina (c.1590-1664)
Agnus Dei - super ut-re-mi-fa-sol-la (for 6 and 7 voices)
Huelgas Ensemble, Paul van Nevel (director)

03:44 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Ballade No 2 in F major, Op 38
Zbigniew Raubo (piano)

03:52 AM
Alexander Borodin (1833-1887)
Notturno (Andante) - from String Quartet No.2 in D
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Oliver Dohnanyi (conductor)

04:01 AM
Antonio Lotti (1667-1740)
Sonata for 2 oboes, bassoon and continuo in F major, 'Echo sonata'
Rinaldo Alessandrini (harpsichord), Ensemble Zefiro

04:11 AM
Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)
Motets pour un temps de penitence - No.3 Tenebrae & No.4 Tristis est anima mea
Polyphonia, Ivelin Dimitrov (conductor)

04:20 AM
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788)
Sinfonia for 2 violins and continuo in D major, H.585
Les Adieux

04:31 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
3 Characteristic Pieces
Sofia Soloists Chamber Ensemble, Vassil Kazandjiev (conductor)

04:41 AM
Etienne Mehul (1763-1817)
Piano Sonata in D major Op.1 No.10
Arthur Schoonderwoerd (fortepiano)

04:50 AM
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
Laudate Pueri (motet, Op 39 no 2)
Polyphonia, Ivelina Ivancheva (piano), Ivelin Dimitrov (conductor)

05:00 AM
Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
Danse sacree et danse profane for harp and strings
Eva Maros (harp), Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Bela Drahos (conductor)

05:11 AM
Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992)
Theme and Variations for violin and piano
Peter Oundjian (violin), William Tritt (piano)

05:20 AM
Johann Rosenmuller (1619-1684)
Sinfonia Quinta
Tafelmusik Baroque Soloists

05:30 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Variations on a theme of Haydn (Op.56a) 'St Antoni Chorale' vers. for orchestra
RTV Slovenia Symphony Orchestra, Samo Hubad (conductor)

05:48 AM
Joseph Rheinberger (1839-1901)
Horn Sonata in E flat major, Op 178
Martin Van der Merwe (horn), Huib Christiaanse (piano)

06:10 AM
Franz Berwald (1796-1868)
Piano Trio No 1 in E flat 
Teres Lof (piano), Roger Olsson (violin), Hanna Thorell (cello)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 35 through 39*

These are SACD, and though I don't have a SACD player, the CD sound on this is amazing, with a sense of space in the orchestra. (I don't know how the sound on this compares with the Warner box set.)


----------



## Rogerx

Mascagni: Messa di Gloria

Ensemble Seicentonovecento, Flavio Colusso


----------



## pmsummer

CYPRIOT ADVENT ANTIPHONS
*Anonymous* - C.1390
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Eramire156

*CD 15 from the complete Quartets*

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in F minor, op.56 no.2
String Quartet in B flat minor, op.56 no.3
String Quartet in C major, op.64 no.1*









*Aeolian String Quartet *


----------



## SanAntone

*BERNSTEIN: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2* 
Thibaudet, Baltimore Symphony, Alsop









_Symphony No. 2, "The Age of Anxiety" _


----------



## Handelian

Handel Ode for St Cecelia's Day

Trevor Pinnock

Stirring stuff for the times. The old boy could sure write 'em!


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

String Quartets 1 & 2

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Vasks

_By George!_

*Handel - Overture to "Imeneo" (Kapp/Essay)
Handel - Sorge nell'alma mia from "Imeneo" (Ostendorf/Vox)
Handel - Harpsichord Suite #7 (Ross/Erato)
Handel - Passacaille from "Parnasso in Festa" (Brook Street Band/Avie)
Handel - Organ Concerto in B-flat, Op.4, No. 2 (Nicholson/Hyperion)*


----------



## Guest002

I already have a lot of Glagolitic Masses, but this is a new one for me and Antoni Wit & the Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir's rendition is superb. Easily beats any other version of it I already owned, I think: excellent recorded sound and a very exciting brass section! The choir is excellent, too. I see it was recorded in 2010, so I'm late to the party: but I'm glad I got there eventually.


----------



## Handelian

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*


Few hours listening here!


----------



## pmsummer

STIMMUNG
*Karlheinz Stockhausen*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147155


*Franz Schubert*

Lieder

Barbara Bonney, soprano
Geoffrey Parsons, piano

1994, reissued 2010


----------



## Bourdon

Handelian said:


> Few hours listening here!


Well,ahum..yes,quite


----------



## Malx

Part two of my Sibelius mix 'n' match cycle.

*Sibelius, Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Karajan.

Sibelius, Symphony No 5 - LSO, Robert Kajanus (the 1932 recording is excellent for its age but definitely not one for the HiFi aficionados).*


----------



## Guest002

Haitink's "international" version of Shostakovich's 14th Symphony was my first introduction to that work and I still prefer its French- and German-language poetry to a purely Russian one, probably for imprinting reasons.

But anyway: this afternoon, I'm listening to Haitink and the London Philharmonic's version of Symphony No. *15* on this set's 11th CD, which is masterly.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147161


*Sergej Prokofiev*

Cinderella

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Michail Jurowski

2000


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Camille Saëns
Violin Concerto no.3 in B minor 

Ernest Chausson
Poeme*









*Nathan Milstein

Anatole Fistoulari
The Philharmonia Orchestra *


----------



## perempe

El Danzón según Márquez
The linked concert inspired this one, as the last piece was Danzón No. 2.


----------



## pmsummer

6 SUITEN FÜR VIOLONCELLO SOLO
_BWV 1007-1012_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Pierre Fournier - cello
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Malx

With thanks to Knorf for posting this two disc set. 
I picked a S/H copy up on-line for a few pounds and the condition is like new.

*Boulez, Derive 2 - West-Eastern Divan Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim.*

Recorded live at the Royal Albert Hall this sounds fabulous - the RAH is usually a difficult place to record but this sounds pretty impressive to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Piano Works*

I picked this up for 99 cents at my used CD store. So far, it doesn't sound like Stravinsky, with the Sonata, the Scherzo from 1902, and Les Cinq Doigts - more like Rimsky, Ravel, and Poulenc. I'm guessing things won't get distinctive until the 1920s.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 7 in E minor
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

This really is one of the finest Bruckner cycles out there. Highly recommended!

Mine is contained in the 90th birthday box, which is a stunning achievement. But you can find just the Bruckner cycle as well, if you _don't_ want awesome cycles of Beethoven, Schumann, and Brahms symphonies...


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven: Violin Sonatas*
Renaud Capucon, Frank Braley


----------



## perempe

Schumann: Symphony No. 4 / Haydn: Symphony No. 88 (BPO, Furtwängler)


----------



## Eramire156

I was reminded of this recording on another thread so I thought it was high time I give another listen.
CD 49 from the Decca Mono box

_*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony no.5 in E flat major, op.82*_









*Erik Tuxen
Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part five for tonight.

_Eine Faust-Symphonie_ for orchestra and finale for tenor and male choir S108, arr. for two pianos with finale for tenor and male choir S647 [Text: J.W. von Goethe](orig. 1854 - rev. 1857 - arr. by 1857):










Piano Concerto no.1 in E-flat S124 (1835-56):
Piano Concerto no.2 in A S125 (1849-61):
_Totentanz_ for piano and orchestra S126/2 (c. 1859-64):










_(6) Études d'exécution transcendante d'après Paganini_ for piano S140 (1838 - rev. by 1851 as S141):
_Trois études de concert_ for piano S144 (bet. 1845-49):
_Deux études de concert_ for piano S145 (c. 1862):


----------



## eljr

Purcell - Fantasias for the Viols

Hespèrion XX, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 26th May 2008
Catalogue No: AVSA9859
Label: Alia Vox
Series: Heritage
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> But you can find just the Bruckner cycle as well, if you _don't_ want awesome cycles of Beethoven, Schumann, and Brahms symphonies...


You mean there are people around here who _don't _want awesome cycles of Beethoven, Schumann, and Brahms?


----------



## Rambler

*Borodin: Prince Igor* Chorus and Orchestra of the National Theatre, Belgrade conducted by Oskar Danon on Decca









This is a fine 1950's recording, and represents the sum total of my recordings devoted to Borodin. It's a big work, but not perhaps ever likely to be counted as a favourite opera.


----------



## Barbebleu

Helene Bouvier - Amour Viens Aider Ma Faiblesse from Samson et Delila by Saint-Saens. Rather good. From the Record of Singing Vol. 4 CD 3


----------



## eljr

Secret Voices

Music from Codex Las Huelgas

Anonymous 4

Release Date: 3rd Oct 2011
Catalogue No: HMU807510
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## Malx

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G + Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 4 - Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Philharmonia Orchestra, Ettore Gracis.*

I suspect no comment is required regarding the quality of these performances.


----------



## eljr

Carols for Christmas Morning

Nicholas Wearne (organ), Joe Littlewood (treble), Edward Higginbottom (organ), Will Unwin, Ben Linton (tenors), Tom Edwards (bass), Ben Linton (tenor), Laurence Cramp (bass)

The Choir of New College Oxford

Release Date: 1st Dec 2003
Catalogue No: CCLCDG1075
Label: The Gift of Music
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Piano Concerto no.19 in F major 
Piano Concerto no.27 in B flat major 









Clara Haskill

Ferenc Fricsay
Bayerisches Staatsorchester*


----------



## 13hm13

"Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli", from this box set.....

Tippett, Paul Crossley, Lindsay String Quartet, Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, London Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Marriner, Davis, Solti ‎- Piano Sonatas 1-3 / String Quartets 1-3 / Fantasia Concertante / Double Concerto / Concerto For ORchestra / Triple Concerto / 4 Symphonies / Ritual Dances


----------



## cougarjuno

Saint-Saens - Christmas Oratorio / Britten - A Ceremony of Carols
An extraordinary rexcording from this budget label. Tremendous performance by the Dresden Philharmonic and Choir


----------



## Manxfeeder

[B]Beethoven, Symphony No. 9[/B]

[ATTACH=CONFIG]147178[/ATTACH]


----------



## SanAntone

*Bernstein: Serenade*
Renaud Capucon









Maybe one of Bernstein's lesser known works, but it is wonderful.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Christoph Spering conducting. Soprano Simone Kermes


















EDIT, much prefer the soprano of the second set, but somewhat prefer the tenor in the first set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147180


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Piano Concerto No. 2, op. 102
Sonata for violin and piano, op. 134
Concerto No. 1 for piano, trumpet, and string orchestra, op. 35

Alexander Melnikov, piano
Isabelle Faust, violin
Jeroen Berwaerts, trumpet
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Teodor Currentzis, direction

2011


----------



## Rogerx

Duarte Lobo: Masses, Responsories & motets

Almeno Gonçalves (tenor)

Cupertinos, Luís Toscano


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147181


*Bedřich Smetana*

Orchestral Works, Vol. 1

Wallenstein's Camp
Richard III
Hakon Jarl
The Fisherman
The Peasant Woman
Prague Carnival
Fanfares for Shakespeare's "Richard III"
Grand Overture in D major
March for the Shakespeare Festival

BBC Philharmonic
Gianandrea Noseda

2007


----------



## Rogerx

*Jean Sibelius 8 December 1865*



Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Rogerx

Portraits: The Clarinet Album

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)

Rotterdam Philharmonic, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Beach, A: Berceuse, Op. 40 No. 2
Cimarosa: Clarinet Concerto in C minor
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Debussy: La fille aux cheveux de lin (from Préludes - Book 1: No. 8)
Debussy: Préludes - Book 1
Gershwin: Prelude No. 1
Gershwin: Preludes (3)
Spohr: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 26


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Gothos

I bought this one on a whim.Glad I did.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: 6 Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin

Theo Olof (violin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part six for late morning and early afternoon.

Beethoven's Symphony no.1 in C op.21, transcribed for piano S464/1 (arr. 1863-64):
Beethoven's Symphony no.2 in D op.36, transcribed for piano S464/2 (arr. 1863-64):










_Hungaria_ - symphonic poem no.9 for orchestra S103 (1854):










_Harmonies poétiques et religieuses_ nos.1-6 for piano [third version] S173 (1847-51):










_Harmonies poétiques et religieuses_ nos.7-10 for piano [third version] S173 (1847-51):


----------



## Guest002

The Negro Folk Symphony by William Levi Dawson.
Leopold Stokowski conducting the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Voice Of Hope

Camille Thomas (cello), Brussels Philharmonic Orchestra, Stéphane Denève

Bellini: Casta Diva (from Norma)
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Donizetti: Una furtiva lagrima (from L'elisir d'amore)
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Massenet: Pourquoi me reveiller (from Werther)
Mozart: Dalla sua pace (from Don Giovanni)
Purcell: When I am laid in earth (from Dido and Aeneas)
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques: Kaddisch
Say: Cello Concerto 'Never Give Up'
Verdi: Va, pensiero (from Nabucco)
Wagner: Träume (No. 5 from Wesendonck-Lieder)
Williams, John: Schindler's List: Theme


----------



## adriesba

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> 1. The phrase is a quote from Noel Coward's _Private Lives_.
> 2. As such, it's not meant to be taken literally, just as someone who says 'the Devil has all the good tunes' is not literally meaning that a good tune is always Satanic
> 3. I have a huge Respighi collection and love it all, but there's no honest way that I can listen to his re-orchestrations and editing of someone else's music (which _Boutique fantasque_ is) and compare it in on equal terms to the formal ingenuity and inventiveness of someone like Stravinsky. It would be to compare a 3-star Michelin restaurant's food with the output of my local fish and chip shop.
> 
> Now, I love fish and chips, as I do Respighi. And fish and chip shops throughout the land fulfil a far more _useful_ position to far more people in the food-chain than Michelin-starred restaurants do! But they aren't equivalent, which is basically all I meant: I found the pairing of Stravinsky and Respighi on that disk to be rather curious, given the composers' quite disparate natures.
> 
> And I think it says something about my musical sensibilities, too, that faced with a choice between Stravinsky and Respighi, I chose the Respighi. (Though I did go back and listen to the _Petrushka_ afterwards ) It is rather like presenting me with a bowl of Brussels sprouts and a bowl of Christmas Pudding: the Pudding will always get my attention first, but a nutritionist would disapprove!


Ah, yeah I see what you mean since it's a reworking. I do like Respighi's music though! 

That being said, what did you think of the _Petrushka_ recording?


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Spring Song & Suite from 'Belshazzar's Feast'

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## eljr

St. Andrew's Tabernacle Choir - Carol of the Bells


----------



## Guest002

adriesba said:


> Ah, yeah I see what you mean since it's a reworking. I do like Respighi's music though!
> 
> That being said, what did you think of the _Petrushka_ recording?


Pretty good, although I don't think it beats my Riccardo Chailly & the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra version. And I have to say that I thought even the Respighi was a bit heavy-footed.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Rachmaninov - Piano Trio #2 - Borodin Trio


Haydn - String Quartet, Op. 76, #3 - Kodaly Quartet


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major, Op. 53, "Waldstein"
Emil Gilels


----------



## eljr

Christmas in Vienna

José Carreras und Diana Ross, Wiener Symphoniker, José Carreras (tenor), Gumpoldskirchner Kinderchor, Elisabeth Ziegler (chorus master), Diana Ross (vocal), Plácido Domingo (tenor)

Vjekoslav Sutej

Release Date: 5th Oct 1993
Catalogue No: G0100013679912
Label: Sony
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Respighi's three 'Ancient Airs and Dances' suites, with Francesco La Vecchia conducting the Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma. Fun stuff


----------



## HerbertNorman

Violin concerto is one of my favourite works of the kind! Good recording too this


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 23


----------



## eljr

German Baroque: From Hammerschmidt to Telemann

Hesperion XX, Jordi Savall, Concentus Musicus Vienna, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Release Date: 11th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: ALC1420
Label: Alto


----------



## eljr

site is running very very slow today......


----------



## Vasks

*Keiser - Overture to "Le Ridicule Prince Jodelet" (Akademie Alte Musik Berlin/Harmonia mundi)
J. S. Bach - English Suite #5 (Piricone/Scandanavian Classics)
Telemann - Les nations anciens et modernes (Ward/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Pas de deux- Daniel Rowland (violin(, Maja Bogdanović (cello)

Debussy: La serenade interrompue (from Préludes - Book 1)
Nisinman: Die Albträume des Todes
Penderecki: Ciaccona in memoriam Giovanni Paolo II, for violin and viola solo version
Piazzólla: Prepárense
Piazzólla: S.V.P. (S'il vous plaît)
Piazzólla: Tzigane Tango
Ravel: Sonata for Violin & Cello
Sibelius: Water Drops for Violin and Cello
Sollima: Heimat Terra
Vasks: Castillo interior

Violinist Daniel Rowland and cellist Maja Bogdanovic present an album of works by Sibelius, Vasks, Ravel, Piazzolla, Debussy, Penderecki, Solima and Nisinman, including five world premiere recordings


----------



## Bourdon

*Thomas Tallis*

CD 1

Music for Henry VIII


----------



## eljr

Robin de Raaff: Atlantis (oratorio)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Netherlands Radio

Release Date: 4th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: CC72808
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 47 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Piano Concerto*

Listening on Spotify, not vinyl. This is an intense interpretation. I was expecting the typical Romantic sweep, but this is more of an assault onto a mountain peak.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147192


*Bedřich Smetana*

Orchestral Works, Vol. 2

from "The Bartered Bride"
Overture to "The Secret"
Prelude to "Libuše"
from "The Devil's Wall"
from "The Brandenburgers in Bohemia"
Overture to "The Kiss"
Entr'acte from "Dalibor"
from "The Two Widows"

BBC Philharmonic
Gianandrea Noseda

2009


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 4838946
Label: DG
Length: 48 minutes


----------



## ELbowe

*Ye Olde Thrifte Shoppe yesterday yielded up some nice LPs (.50 cents each)
Playing this morning after a little cleaning but all in excellent condition it appears.

Robert Schumann: Dichterliebe, Liederkreis Op. 24
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Jörg Demus ‎- 
Deutsche Grammophon LP, Stereo 1965 Germany

Tschaikowsky Symphonien Nr. 4 · 5 · 6 Pathétique
Leningrader Philharmoniker, Jewgenij Mrawinskij 
Deutsche Grammophon ‎ Privilege 2 LP, Germany 1974

Peter Schumann ‎- Orgelwerke Des Barock Und Der Gegenwart
(Bach, Ligeti, Young, Wiemer, Haller, Messiaen) 
Label Musik In Heiliggeist Heidelberg LP Germany (date ??)
*


----------



## eljr

any word on when the site will run smoothly again?


----------



## 13hm13

Dvorak 9 on this rare 6-cd set...

SEIJI OZAWA, WIENER PHILHARMONIKER: COMPLETE RECORDINGS


----------



## Malx

Concluding my mix 'n' match Sibelius Symphony cycle.

*Sibelius, Symphony No 6 - LPO, Berglund.
Sibelius, Symphony No 7 - LPO, Berglund. *

Two live discs I enjoy greatly.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 17

Sonatas KK 258-267


----------



## Barbebleu

Great Singers at the Berlin State Opera - Nimbus Prima Voce series.


----------



## Guest002

eljr said:


> any word on when the site will run smoothly again?


I can't say I've noticed any particular slow-down this side of the pond today.


----------



## adriesba

eljr said:


> any word on when the site will run smoothly again?





AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I can't say I've noticed any particular slow-down this side of the pond today.


Still waiting to see if the forum staff have any news on this. From the other thread it looks like people in the US and in Europe are both having problems. But apparently it is slow for some but fine for others. I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Bourdon

adriesba said:


> Still waiting to see if the forum staff have any news on this. From the other thread it looks like people in the US and in Europe are both having problems. But apparently it is slow for some but fine for others. I haven't had any problems.


Very slow,it took me minutes to post this.


----------



## Dimace

Let us see what is doing the German sector... 

edit: Super schnell! No Problem for Germany. Very smooth posting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part seven for tonight.

Beethoven's Symphony no.3 in E-flat op.55, transcribed for piano S464/3 (arr. 1863-64):










_Eine Symphonie zu Dante's Divina Commedia_ for orchestra with finale for female choir S109 [Text: _The Book of Luke_, transl. by Eusebius Sophronius Hieronymus (St. Jerome)] (1855-56, based on older sketches):










_Rhapsodie espagnole_ [_Folies d'espagne et Jota aragonesa_] for piano S254, rev. version of _Grosse Konzertfantasie über spanische Weisen_ for piano S253 (orig. 1845 - rev. 1858):
_Hungarian Rhapsodies_ nos.1-9 for piano S244 (1846 and 1847):


----------



## bharbeke

*Langford: A Christmas Fantasy*
Amadeus Choir of Greater Toronto

I caught the end of this one on the radio this morning, and it sounds incredible. I will listen to a streaming version of the whole 8-minute piece later on.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Marie Jaëll - La Légende des Ours

Brussels Philharmonic - Hervé Niquet
Chantal Santon-Jeffery - soprano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Leon Fleischer, The Journey.*

This has various pieces by Bach, Stravinsky, and others, with interviews.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Leon Fleischer, The Journey.*

This has various pieces by Bach, Stravinsky, and others, with interviews.

View attachment 147200


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Carl*: Symphony No. 4 "The Ladder"
Hartt Symphony Orchestra, Christopher Zimmerman

This is a very cool piece, one definitely worthy of wider recognition.


----------



## Guest002

OK. You'll have to indulge me a little. About 1984, around the September-December term time, I fell asleep around 11.50pm; sort-of asleep, but not quite. With Radio 3 continuing to play in the background. And I swear I had the most remarkable dreams of blue Mediterranean seas and flowers and Renaissance pillars and God knows what else: it was _wonderful_! And then I awake in a state of utter joy and calm to hear a presenter saying "And that was Antal Dorati's recording of Respighi's Ancient Airs and Dances suite 3" (or something. It was a long time ago!)

So, having rushed out to buy that week's _Radio Times_, to check the relevant recording details, I was able to buy the relevant CD and I was happy to be able to re-live a dream. And then (fast forward about 10 years) I went to rip it to hard disk and discovered there was a literal hole in the CD, where the reflective layer had somehow completely decomposed: you could see right through the CD in a hole around 2mm wide. Naturally, the rip never 'took'. So now I have been that-recording-less for around 20 years.

Until today:









Antal Dorari, Mercury Living Presence , Philharmonia Hungarica, Respighi Ancient Dances and Airs for Lute, Suites 1 to 3.

I'm not sure nostalgia is supposed to happen over 20 year time-spans. But this brings back happy memories (and a very weird and glorious dream of utter contentment I've never forgotten!) and I love it. I would recommend it _a lot!!_


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund

Excellent. Berglund is superb at getting the most out of the pulsing, Ugric rhythms. I'm not sure whether it's my favorite Sibelius First, but I love it.


----------



## Malx

*Boulez, Dialogue de l'ombre double - Jussef Eisa (clarinet) IRCAM (live electronics).
Boulez, Memoriale - West-Eastern divan Orchestra, Barenboim.*


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: 
_Tulen synty_ ("The Origin of Fire"), Op. 32
_Sandels_, Op. 28
_Vapautettu kuningatar_ ("The Captive Queen"), Op. 48
_Jääkärien marssi_ ("March of the Finnish Jäger Battalion"), Op. 91a
Tommi Hakala, baritone
YL Male Voice Choir, Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## eljr

Paul Mealor: A Tender Light

Tenebrae, Nigel Short

Release Date: 14th Nov 2011
Catalogue No: 2781149
Label: Decca
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## starthrower

Preview of the new Metheny composition recorded by the LA Guitar Quartet. It's being released in March.


----------



## eljr

Exaltatio - Christmas Carols

Dagmar Pecková; Musica Bohemica; Jaroslav Krček

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: SU42852
Label: Supraphon
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Oh my! A glorious recording of Dvořák's _Te Deum_. Václav Neumann and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus.


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage - Litany for the Whale *(1980)






From the cd: _Litany for the Whale_ - Theatre of Voices. 
Harmonia Mundi (HM 57) 
Voices: Alan Bennett and Paul Elliott

Recitation and 32 responses for 2 equal voices without vibrato


----------



## Itullian

opus 76


----------



## HerbertNorman

I felt like more after listening to the great fifth Symphony this afternoon.

The second is such a favourite too.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with five by (mostly) Erich Leinsdorf:

1 & 2. *Puccini*: _Tosca_ (Erich Leinsdorf/Rome Opera Orchestra & Chorus w/Zinka Milanov as "Tosca", Jussi Bjoerling as "Mario Cavardossi", Leonard Warren as "Baron Scarpia", etc.) RCA The Victor Opera Series
3. *Richard Strauss*: _Also Sprach Zarathustra _(Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra); _Four Last Songs_ (Erich Liensdorf/New Philharmonia Orchestra w/Leontyne Price, soprano); _Empress' Awakening Scene_ from _Die Frau ohne Schatten_ (Erich Liensdorf/New Philharmonia Orchestra w/Leontyne Price & Patricia Clark, sopranos & the Men of the Ambrosian Opera Chorus) RCA Victor Papillon Collection
4. *Mahler*: _Symphony #5_ (Erich Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra) RCA Victor Silver Seal
5. *Schoenberg*: _A Survivor from Warsaw_; *Beethoven*: _Symphony #9 "Choral"_ (Erich Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra w/Sherrill Milnes, narrator & the New England Conservatory Chorus on _Survivor from Warsaw_, and w/Jane March, Josephine Veasey, Placido Domingo, Sherrill Milnes (soloists), & the Chorus Pro Musica & the New England Conservatory Chorus on _Symphony #9_) RCA Red Seal

Like Dimitri Mitropoulos, the recordings of Erich Leinsdorf seem to have languished even though his output seems to have been prolific and his execution completely on-point. While I've only owned about a dozen or so Leinsdorf recordings (about half on vinyl or cassette), there's not one in the bunch that is less than outstanding. I once owned a recording of Richard Strauss' _Ein Heldenlieben_ by Leinsdorf and the Boston Symphony Orchestra on cassette, and I still can't find a finer version, and I don't even think that Leinsdorf recording has yet to be released on CD!

We start with Puccini's _Tosca_ and the old line of RCA opera reissue recordings was a great way to build a great opera collection on a budget, as long as you didn't mind the conductors and the singers being either very elderly, or else already dead and buried. Even so, many of those recordings, including this recording of _Tosca_, are exemplar, even classic; and Zinka Malinov, Jussi Bjoerling, and Leonard Warren make for an all-star cast. Luciano Pavarotti even identified Bjoerling as one of his favorite tenors.

We then move on to the music of Richard Strauss as Leinsdorf sits one out as Fritz Reiner busts out a solid _Zarathustra_, but then Leinsdorf takes over with the wonderful Leontyne Price in tow and a beautiful rendition of Strauss' _Four Last Songs_ followed by an excerpt from _Die Frau ohne Schatten_. Next up, a well-seasoned and exuberant Mahler's _5th_, followed by Schoenberg's mind-shattering _Survivor from Warsaw_ which can't be faulted unless you find prefer the Boulez recording where Gunther Reich takes Schoenberg's idea of _sprechgesang_ (song-speech) to a more pronounced level. We round things with Beethoven's _9th_ and another Leinsdorf nails it again and stands out in a HUGE field of superstar recordings.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147214


*Edward Elgar*

Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Sea Pictures, op. 37

Jacqueline du Pré, cello
Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
Philharmonia Orchestra (1)
London Symphony Orchestra (2 and 3)
Sir John Barbirolli, conductor

1963, remastered 2004, reissued 2015
Parlaphone/Warner

Does anybody know if these recordings have been remastered again since 2004?


----------



## Bkeske

Listened to this last evening. Symphonies 6,7,& 8


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage : Number Pieces 6: Five / Seven / Thirteen* 
Essential Music









Seven

A really good recording of a selection of some of Cage's better number pieces.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147217


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker

Los Angeles Philharmonic
Gustavo Dudamel

2018


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage: Solo for Piano*
Sabine Liebner


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 13 & 17; Concert Rondo, K.382

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat *
by Daniel Breszynski, Sergio Azzolini, Vincent Pasquier, Shlomo Mintz, Marc Bauer









Wonderful version.


----------



## 13hm13

Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor, Op.47


----------



## Rogerx

A Christmas Caroll from Westminster Abbey

Robert Quinney (organ)

The Choir of Westminster Abbey, James O'Donnell


----------



## Rogerx

Chanson d'Amour

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Gothos

Disc 9
Symphony No.32 in G major,K.318
Symphony No.34 in C major,K.338
Symphony No.35 in D major,K.385 "Haffner"
Symphony No.36 in C major,K.425 "Linz"


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Cello Sonatas

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Francesco Piemontesi (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 & Alto Rhapsody

Jessye Norman (contralto), Choral Arts Society of Philadelphia

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## adriesba

Coach G said:


> Today I loaded up the CD player with five by (mostly) Erich Leinsdorf:
> 
> 1 & 2. *Puccini*: _Tosca_ (Erich Leinsdorf/Rome Opera Orchestra & Chorus w/Zinka Milanov as "Tosca", Jussi Bjoerling as "Mario Cavardossi", Leonard Warren as "Baron Scarpia", etc.) RCA The Victor Opera Series
> 3. *Richard Strauss*: _Also Sprach Zarathustra _(Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra); _Four Last Songs_ (Erich Liensdorf/New Philharmonia Orchestra w/Leontyne Price, soprano); _Empress' Awakening Scene_ from _Die Frau ohne Schatten_ (Erich Liensdorf/New Philharmonia Orchestra w/Leontyne Price & Patricia Clark, sopranos & the Men of the Ambrosian Opera Chorus) RCA Victor Papillon Collection
> 4. *Mahler*: _Symphony #5_ (Erich Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra) RCA Victor Silver Seal
> 5. *Schoenberg*: _A Survivor from Warsaw_; *Beethoven*: _Symphony #9 "Choral"_ (Erich Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra w/Sherrill Milnes, narrator & the New England Conservatory Chorus on _Survivor from Warsaw_, and w/Jane March, Josephine Veasey, Placido Domingo, Sherrill Milnes (soloists), & the Chorus Pro Musica & the New England Conservatory Chorus on _Symphony #9_) RCA Red Seal
> 
> Like Dimitri Mitropoulos, the recordings of Erich Leinsdorf seem to have languished even though his output seems to have been prolific and his execution completely on-point. While I've only owned about a dozen or so Leinsdorf recordings (about half on vinyl or cassette), there's not one in the bunch that is less than outstanding. I once owned a recording of Richard Strauss' _Ein Heldenlieben_ by Leinsdorf and the Boston Symphony Orchestra on cassette, and I still can't find a finer version, and I don't even think that Leinsdorf recording has yet to be released on CD!
> 
> We start with Puccini's _Tosca_ and the old line of RCA opera reissue recordings was a great way to build a great opera collection on a budget, as long as you didn't mind the conductors and the singers being either very elderly, or else already dead and buried. Even so, many of those recordings, including this recording of _Tosca_, are exemplar, even classic; and Zinka Malinov, Jussi Bjoerling, and Leonard Warren make for an all-star cast. Luciano Pavarotti even identified Bjoerling as one of his favorite tenors.
> 
> We then move on to the music of Richard Strauss as Leinsdorf sits one out as Fritz Reiner busts out a solid _Zarathustra_, but then Leinsdorf takes over with the wonderful Leontyne Price in tow and a beautiful rendition of Strauss' _Four Last Songs_ followed by an excerpt from _Die Frau ohne Schatten_. Next up, a well-seasoned and exuberant Mahler's _5th_, followed by Schoenberg's mind-shattering _Survivor from Warsaw_ which can't be faulted unless you find prefer the Boulez recording where Gunther Reich takes Schoenberg's idea of _sprechgesang_ (song-speech) to a more pronounced level. We round things with Beethoven's _9th_ and another Leinsdorf nails it again and stands out in a HUGE field of superstar recordings.


Some nice recordings! I listened to Leinsdorf's _Tosca_ recently and liked it a lot. \/ There is this CD release (I think from Japan) of Leinsdorf's _Ein Heldenleben_. It's on Amazon, but it's expensive and does seem rare. Can't find it on streaming!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part eight for late morning and early afternoon.

Beethoven's Symphony no.4 in B-flat op.60, transcribed for piano S464/4 (arr. 1863-64):
Beethoven's Symphony no.5 in C-minor op.66, transcribed for piano S464/5 (arr. 1863-64):










_Fantasie und Fuge über den Choral 'Ad nos, ad salutarem undam'_ on a theme from the opera _Le prophète_ by Meyerbeer for organ S259 (1850):
_Variationen über ein Motiv aus der Kantate 'Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen'_ by J.S. Bach BWV12 for piano S180, arr. for organ S673 (orig. 1862 - arr. by 1863):
_Präludium und Fuge über den Namen BACH_ S260/2 for organ [second version] (1869-70):










_Hungarian Rhapsodies_ nos.11-19 for piano S244 (bet. 1847-85):


----------



## Rogerx

100 Years of Nine Lessons & Carols

King's College Cambridge, Stephen Cleobury,Sir David Willcocks, Sir Philip Ledge


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Nocturnes Nos. 1-18

Elizabeth Joy Roe (piano)


----------



## Guest002

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 147214
> 
> 
> *Edward Elgar*
> 
> Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
> Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
> Sea Pictures, op. 37
> 
> Jacqueline du Pré, cello
> Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
> Philharmonia Orchestra (1)
> London Symphony Orchestra (2 and 3)
> Sir John Barbirolli, conductor
> 
> 1963, remastered 2004, reissued 2015
> Parlaphone/Warner
> 
> Does anybody know if these recordings have been remastered again since 2004?


There was a 2011 remastering onto SACD, but I don't know by how much it's actually different than in 2004.


----------



## eljr

Outi Tarkiainen: The Earth, Spring's Daughter & Saivo

Virpi Räisänen (mezzo-soprano), Jukka Perko (soprano saxophone), Lapland Chamber Orchestra, John Storgårds

Release Date: 7th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: ODE13532
Label: Ondine
Length: 70 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
August 2020

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## Rogerx

János Starker: Recital

János Starker (cello), György Sebök (piano)

Bartók: Rhapsody for Cello & Piano No. 1, Sz.88
Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise Brillante in C, Op. 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Martinů: Variations on a Theme of Rossini
Mendelssohn: Variations concertantes Op. 17
Weiner, Leó: Lakodalmas 'Wedding dance', Op. 21b


----------



## eljr

still taking minutes per post.

any word on this being fixed?


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> still taking minutes per post.
> 
> any word on this being fixed?


See the site and technical support 
Website speed


----------



## Rogerx

Vienna Boys Choir: Merry Christmas From Vienna

Vienna Boys Choir


----------



## eljr

@rogerx

I can't even quote or use the likes. It takes far too long to navigate over to another thread which is why I asked here. 

Thanks for the direct link, I'll click on it and go take a shower, when I come back hopefully it will have opened that page.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Cd 18

Sonatas KK 268-286


----------



## eljr

Pärt: Stabat Mater

Gloriae Dei Cantores, Richard K. Pugsley

This is a very polished recording, confidently performed and sumptuously produced. - Choir & Organ, September/October 2020, 
Release Date: 1st May 2020
Catalogue No: GDCD065
Label: Gloriae Dei Cantores
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

*Recent Stravinsky Conducted by the Composer
*








_Septet_


----------



## Vasks

*Kurpinski - Overture to "Two Huts" (Wislocki/Olympia)
Chopin - Polonaise brilliante for Cello & Piano, Op. 3 (Kliegel/Naxos)
Pejacevic - Liebeslied for Alto & Orchestra, Op. 39 (Danz/cpo)
Dohnanyi - Piano Quintet #1, Op. 1 (Wallisch/Naxos)*


----------



## Guest002

Some vintage Leonard Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic in an assortment of Aaron Copland. The _Appalachian Spring_ (dating from 1961) is extremely good, in particular.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink


----------



## eljr

Pärt: Stabat Mater

Gloriae Dei Cantores, Richard K. Pugsley

This is a very polished recording, confidently performed and sumptuously produced. - Choir & Organ, September/October 2020, 
Release Date: 1st May 2020
Catalogue No: GDCD065
Label: Gloriae Dei Cantores
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 4838946
Label: DG
Length: 48 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Violin Concerto in D major, op.61*

*Arthur Grumiaux

Eduard van Beinum
Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam *

Epic LC 3420


----------



## HerbertNorman

I have to say *Primephonic* is worth a go , I prefer it over Spotify for classical music... Mendelssohn today for me.


----------



## Guest002

Another turn of La Boutique fantasque by Respighi, this time with John Neschling conducting the Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège. It's a far sprightlier performance than yesterday's Petrenko recording: chalk and cheese different (and much, much more enjoyable).


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies No.4 'Italian' & No.5 'Reformation'

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## ELbowe

*Just arrived in post, while I have some of these already the overall breadth of this 10 cd collection is impressive and price is more than reasonable. 
Ton Koopman - A Baroque Master
Erato 2019 (10 CD Box Set)*


----------



## Guest002

Karel Ancerl and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra doing a rather good version of Dvořák's Symphony No. 9 (the sonics are perhaps a bit dated, coming as it does from 1961, but the performance is very good).


----------



## eljr

Spotless Rose - Hymns to the Virgin Mary

Phoenix Chorale, Charles Bruffy

Release Date: 1st Sep 2008
Catalogue No: CHSA5066
Label: Chandos
Length: 53 minutes
Best Chamber Music Recording
Grammy Awards
51st Awards (2008)
Best Chamber Music Recording


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Malx said:


> *Mozart, Piano Concerto No 9 'Jeunehomme' K271 - Edna Stern, Orchestre de chambre d'Avergne, Arie van Beek*
> 
> This is a delicate performance/recording, in clear sound - one I go back to often.


I listened to samples of this on Presto after seeing your post, and ended up buying it and I gave it a listen on a long road trip. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## vincula

A lesser-known Russian who deserves a wider audience:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Guest002

Some rather nice Bax orchestral works/tone poems, Martyn Brabbins conducting the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## ELbowe

*One of the first box sets I acquired….on now Disc 1: The Ballet Suites 
The Tchaikovsky Experience
Charles Dutoit with L'Orchestre Symphonique De Montreal
London 5 CD, Box Set Canada 1993*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - 3rd symphony

Musikkollegium Wintherthur - Thomas Zehetmair

SACD


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Lovely recording of this charming work.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147240


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

The Piano Sonatas
6 CD box set

Maria João Pires, piano

1989-1991, reissued 2006

*NOTE:*
The talkclassical website has become so slow that it is taking me several minutes for every post. This may be my last post until the problem is resolved. In any event, I wish everyone a happy and healthy holiday season. Hopefully 2021 will be happier and healthier!


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000q36j
Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.


----------



## vincula

On to something totally different. Mesmerizing music and fabulous playing.

















Repeated listening reveals new layers and subtleties.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Eramire156

*Wiener Philharmoniker 20th Century Music*

*Arthur Honegger
Symphony no.5*

*Ernest Ansermet 
Wiener Philharmoniker

2 December 1951

Igor Stravinsky 
Le Sacre du Printemps*

*Igor Markevitch
Wiener Philharmoniker

26 April 1952

Leos Janacek
Sinfonetta

Rafael Kubelík
Wiener Philharmoniker

3 March 1955*


----------



## eljr

The Messenger

Works by Mozart & Silvestrov

Hélène Grimaud (piano), Camerata Salzburg

Release Date: 3rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4837853
Label: DG
Length: 78 minutes


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## Malx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I listened to samples of this on Presto after seeing your post, and ended up buying it and I gave it a listen on a long road trip. I really enjoyed it.


Glad you liked it :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part nine for this evening.

Beethoven's Symphony no.6 in F op.67, transcribed for piano S464/6 (arr. 1863-64):










_Via crucis_ [_Die 14 Stationen des Kreuzwegs_] for solo voices, mixed choir and organ S53 (1878-79):










_Grosses Konzertsolo_ for piano S176 (1849-50):
_Elegy no.1_ for piano S196 (1874):
_Elegy no.2_ for piano S197 (1877):


----------



## Malx

*Boulez, Le Marteau sans maitre - Hilary Summers (alto), West-Eastern Divan Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.

Boulez, Anthemes 2 - Michael Barenboim (violin), IRCAM, Daniel Barenboim.*


----------



## Itullian

Paul Lewis live right now.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven Trios

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Kian Soltani (cello), Michael Barenboim (violin)

Release Date: 27th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 4838499
Label: DG
Length: 3 hours 26 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*a little more Wiener Philharmoniker*

from the Decca Wiener Philharmoniker box, CD29

*Bedřich Smetana
Má vlast*

* Rafael Kubelík
Wiener Philharmoniker 

Decca SXL 2064-65*


----------



## Handelian

Prokofiev

Sinfonia Concertante for cello and orchestra

Han-Na Chang / LSO / Pappano


----------



## Malx

*Mendelssohn, The Hebrides Op 26 - LSO, Abbado.*

I haven't listened to this for a very, very long time.


----------



## Guest002

Blimey! Kubelik's Dvořák's 9th (with the Berlin Phil) is something else!


----------



## Itullian

op 31 1,2,3


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2018

SACD (2-disc set)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 28

Joshua Bell (violin)
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Knorf

*Christopher Rouse*: Symphony No. 2
Houston Symphony, Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Joachim Raff

Weiner: Violin Concertos

Vilmos Szabadi (violin)
North Hungarian Symphony Orchestra, Miskolc, László Kovács

"two attractive and tuneful romantic violin concertos in four movements"


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Robert Schumann - 4 Symphonies

Odense Symfoniorkester (Denmark) - Simon Gaudens

SACD (2-disc set)


----------



## Joe B

It's been a few days since I've been able to post. Apparently the gremlins have moved on and left TC unharmed. I won't bore anyone with what I've listened to (actually too lazy to try to look it all up), but currently:


















The performance on track 18, Eriks Esenvalds's "O salutaris hostia", is the best I've ever heard. Natalie Campbell and Julianna Emanski, the two sopranos soloists, are outstanding. This is an excellent choir. And Pentatone did a great job capturing the performance.
(The 'time' for tracks 18 and 19 are reversed.)


----------



## Joe B

Carol Thompson:










My favorite track:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dulova Harps On

Charming piece and a great performance of it. Great channel too for lovers of recorded Church Music!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 26-28-30

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## 13hm13

Broadcast 1968 (Glenn Gould)


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Carlos Baguer

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert

Baguer: Symphony No. 12
Baguer: Symphony No. 13
Baguer: Symphony No. 16
Baguer: Symphony No. 18


----------



## senza sordino

Grieg Peer Gynt Suites 1 and 2, Piano Concerto, Lyric Suite, Holberg Suite, Lyric Pieces Opp 12 and 43, Symphonic Dances. A wonderful pair of disks. The Holberg Suite is one of the all-time favorite pieces. 









Alfven Swedish Rhapsodies 1, 2, and 3, A Legend of the Skerries, Elegy from King Gustav Adolf II









Sibelius En Saga, The Dryad, Dance Intermezzo, Pohjola's Daughter, Night Ride and Sunrise, The Bard, The Oceanides









Atterberg Symphonies 1 and 5









Atterberg Violin Concerto, A Varmland Rhapsody, Concert Overture


----------



## Rogerx

Sacred Songs

Renée Fleming (soprano), Susan Graham (mezzo-soprano), Mark O'Connor (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, London Voices, Andreas Delfs

trad.: Amazing Grace
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bernstein: Mass
Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48
Franck, C: Panis Angelicus
Gounod: Ave Maria
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Mozart: Mass in C minor, K427 'Great'
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339
Poulenc: Gloria
Reger: Mariä Wiegenlied, Op. 76 No. 52
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839


----------



## Gothos

Brahms-Hungarian Dances Nos.1,3,5,6,17,18,19,20
Borodin-Dance of the Polovstian Maidens
Tchaikowsky-Eugene Onegin Polonaise,Waltz
Smetana-The Bartered Bride-Dance of the Comedians


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9/No.11/No13

Hanover Band-Roy Goodman


----------



## Guest002

Squeezing in these Malcolm Arnold Scottish Dances, conducted by Malcolm Arnold, played by the London Philharmonic, before an ENT appointment this morning. The sound is amazing: I can't believe these were recorded in 1959! The cover art is distinctly cheesy, however


----------



## SanAntone

*Christopher Cerrone - Goldbeater's Skin*






All texts by GC Waldrep
Performed by Sandbox Percussion and Elspeth Davis


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 147266
> 
> 
> Squeezing in these Malcolm Arnold Scottish Dances, conducted by Malcolm Arnold, played by the London Philharmonic, before an ENT appointment this morning. The sound is amazing: I can't believe these were recorded in 1959! The cover art is distinctly cheesy, however


How is the cover art cheesy? 
I put my kilt on every morning, break out the claymores, do 20 minutes of the Highland Fling (great aerobic exercise), before having my breakfast of porridge and oatcakes - doesn't every Scotsman?? :lol:

Hope your appointment goes well AB.


----------



## Malx

I decided to listen to a mix 'n' match Beethoven Symphony cycle over the next few days - again just selecting discs I fancy from my collection rather than best/favourite recordings.
starting with:

*Beethoven, Symphony No 1 - ORR, John Eliot Gardiner.*

*Beethoven, Symphony No 2 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: The Complete Works for Piano, Vol. 2

Cédric Pescia


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part ten for late morning and early afternoon.

Beethoven's Symphony no.7 in A op.92, transcribed for piano S464/7 (arr. 1863-64):
Beethoven's Symphony no.8 in F op.93, transcribed for piano S464/8 (arr. 1863-64):










_Hamlet_ - symphonic poem no.10 for orchestra S104 (1858):
_Hunnenschlacht_ [_The Battle of the Huns_] - symphonic poem no.11 for orchestra S105 (1855-57):










_Années de pèlerinage III_ [_Troisième année_] - seven pieces for piano S163 (1867-82):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Hungarian Dances & Haydn Variations

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Malx

Part two of the Beethoven Mix 'n' Match Symphony Cycle.

*Beethoven, Symphony No 3 - NBC SO, Arturo Toscanini.*

*Beethoven, Symphony No 4 - NDR SO, Gunter Wand.*


----------



## Guest002

More Malcolm Arnold conducting Malcolm Arnold, with the London Philharmonic. This time, the complete set of English, Cornish and Scottish dances.

I think my next cat may be called Beckus the Dandipratt


----------



## Marinera

Old souls. Gili Schwarzman - flute, Guy Braunstein - violin, Susanna Yoko Henkel - violin, Amihai Grosz - viola, Alisa Weilerstein - cello.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 4

Lars Vogt (piano)

Northern Sinfonia
Recorded: 15-17 March 2017
Recording Venue: Sage Gateshead Concert Hall, United Kingdom


----------



## Marinera

The Baroque Collection disk 10

Dresden. Zefiro, Alfredo Bernardini. Sonatas and quartets by composers Fasch, Quantz, Heinichen, Vivaldi, Telemann, Califano and Lotti.









Original issue album cover


----------



## eljr

Florent Schmitt: La Tragédie de Salomé

Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta

Release Date: 13th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 8574138
Label: Naxos
Length: 60 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
November 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 24


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 19

Sonatas KK 289-301


----------



## Guest002

This one's a bit odd. It claims to be Monteverdi's Vespers of 1610, with _La Tempête_ conducted by Simon-Pierre Bestion, but it's a "re-imaginging" of it, with bits repeated when Simon-Pierre feels it useful to do so, and other bits added in from assorted 17th Century manuscripts. The result is a Vespers the like of which I've never heard before (and I'm not entirely convinced I ever want to hear it again, to be honest!)

But it's performed well and you can't say it's not 'fresh' and 'innovative', so for a (very!) different perspective on the work, it's been an interesting purchase!


----------



## vincula

Yet another Finnish composer worthy of further investigation.









Must be the winter and all its darkness. I'm hooked.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120
A little comparative listening.


----------



## eljr

Gershwin: Concerto in F

Kevin Cole (piano), National Orchestral Institute Philharmonic, David Alan Miller

Release Date: 13th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 8559875
Label: Naxos
Series: American Classics
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas Hymns and Carols, by The Robert Shaw Chorale.


----------



## Bourdon

*François Couperin-van Kerckhoven-Fischer-Muffat-Marchand & Blow*


----------



## Marinera

_*Luz De Oro.*__ La Roza Enflorese._

Edith Saint-Mard - vocals, Bernard Mouton - recorder, flute, cromorne, Thomas Baete - viola da gamba, viola, vocals, Philippe Malfeyt - vihuela, oud, Emre Gültekin - baglamas, tanbur, voice, Anne Niepold - diatonic accordion, Vincent Libert various percussion instruments - udu, daf, deff, darbuka, riqq, tambour.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphonies No 8

Margaret Price (soprano), Judith Blegen (soprano), Gerti Zeumer (soprano), Trudeliese Schmidt (contralto), Agnes Baltsa (contralto), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Hermann Prey (baritone), José van Dam (bass), Rudolf Scholz (organ)
Wiener Singverein, Wiener Staatsoper, Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Sängerknaben
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1975-08-30
Recording Venue: Grosses Festspielhaus, Salzburg


----------



## Malx

*Olivier Messiaen, Trois Petites Liturgies de la Presence Divine - Roger Muraro (piano), Valerie Hartmann-Claviere (ondes martenot), Helene Collerette (violin solo), Maitrise de Radio France, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung.*

One of my favourite works by Messiaen to mark his birthday.

Followed by the final piece on the two disc set:
*Boulez, Messagesquisse - Hassan Moatez El Molia (solo cello), West-Eastern Divan Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Lassus*

Singer Pur


----------



## eljr

Handel's Tea Time

Dorothee Mields (soprano), Die Freitagsakademie

Release Date: 20th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 19439792732
Label: Deutsche HM
Length: 76 minutes


----------



## jim prideaux

YT-Paavo Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphiharmonie Bremen performing Beethoven's 4th Symphony.

'Astringent'?.......Not sure how approprite the adjective might be but the performance is very very enjoyable!

Can I ask......is anyone finding TC slow, I have used my laptop at home and a computer at work (during my break) and it is not clever!


----------



## Marinera

La vida es un Pasahe. La Roza Enflorese


----------



## Vasks

*Martin Y Soler - Overture to "L'arbore di Diana" (Vicent/Columna Musica)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #70 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto #24 (Brendel/Philips)*


----------



## SanAntone

Bourdon said:


> *Lassus*
> 
> Singer Pur


Excellent recording. Singer Pur does great stuff with Lassos and early music in general.

TD

*Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas *[8 CD]
Maurizio Pollini









Piano Sonata No. 31 in A♭ major, Op. 110


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> YT-Paavo Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphiharmonie Bremen performing Beethoven's 4th Symphony.
> 
> 'Astringent'?.......Not sure how approprite the adjective might be but the performance is very very enjoyable!
> 
> Can I ask......is anyone finding TC slow, I have used my laptop at home and a computer at work (during my break) and it is not clever!


Have a look at this thread Jim - there is an issue but it is not affecting everyone, so far I have been spared.

Website speed


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

I can't neglect to honor this great composer on this day. :angel:

Trois Petites Liturgies de la Presence Divine


----------



## 13hm13

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4 / Sibelius: Symphony No. 4


----------



## Marinera

Speculum Amoris - Lyrics of Mediaeval love from mysticims to eroticism. La Reverdie

Knights, Maids and Miracles, disk 1


----------



## 13hm13

Sibelius. Sinfonia nro 2 (Monteux); Tuonelan joutsen, Finlandia (Stein)


----------



## Dimace

Today I want to bring to you something unusual for my taste and habits. So, without many delays and words, one *Boulez's *early work *(Le Marteau Sans Maître,* from 1953) and one late: The famous among the modern music lovers* Derive* from 1984. The only thing I could write for such music is that isn't for everyone. The sound of this CD (DG) is TOP.


----------



## Itullian

Early Christmas present arrived today.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part eleven for tonight.

Beethoven's Symphony no.9 in D-minor op.125, transcribed for piano S464/9 (arr. 1863-64):










_Die Ideale_ - symphonic poem no.12 for orchestra S106 (1856-57):










_Mephisto Waltz no.1_ [_Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke (The Dance in the Village Inn)_] for piano S514 (bet. c. 1856-61):
_Mephisto Waltz_ no.2 for piano S515 (by c. 1881):
_Mephisto Waltz no.3_ for piano [second version] S216 (1883):
_Mephisto Waltz no.4_ for piano S696 (1885 inc.):


----------



## Eramire156

*On The turntable*

_*Johannes Brahms
Symphony no.1 in C minor, op.68*_

*William Steinberg
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra

Command Classics*

Steinberg and Pittsburg are one of my favorite Brahms cycles.


----------



## eljr

Simpson: Geysir and Mozart: Gran Partita

Mark Simpson, Fraser Langton (clarinet), Nicholas Daniel, Emma Fielding (oboe), Amy Harman, Dom Tyler (bassoon), Oliver Pashley, Ausias Garrigos Morant (basset horns), Ben Goldscheider, Angela Barnes, James Pillai, Fabian van de Geest (horn), David Stark (double bass)

Release Date: 20th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: ORC100150
Label: Orchid Classics
Length: 57 minutes

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020

Presto Recording of the Week
4th December 2020

Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2020


----------



## Malx

Beethoven Mix 'n' Match Symphony Cycle continues with:

*Beethoven, Symphony No 5 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Harnoncourt.*

*Beethoven, Symphony No 6 - Ensemble Orchestral de Paris, John Nelson.*


----------



## Guest002

Einojuhani Rautavaara's Cantus Arcticus (plus some other stuff). The Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Max Pommer.

I hope I spelled Mr. Rautavaara's name correctly. There are a lot of vowels!


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in C major, op.54 no.2
String Quartet in E major, op.54 no.3
String Quartet in A major, op.55 no.1*

*The Aeolian Quartet *


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Serenade No. 10 in B-Flat Major, K. 361 'Gran Partita'

Nicoline Alt (oboe), Olivier Patey (clarinet), Calogero Palermo (clarinet), Hein Wiedijk (basset horn), Annemiek de Bruin (basset horn), Gustavo Núñez (bassoon), Helma van den Brink (bassoon), Laurens Woudenberg (horn), Fons Verspaandonk (horn), José Luis Sogorb Jover (horn), Jaap van der Vliet (horn),...

Release Date: 27th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: BIS2463
Label: BIS
Length: 57 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

Smetana, Janáček - Orchestral works - Kubelik


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann: "Abegg" Variations, Davidsbündlertänze, Novelletten & "Geistervariationen"*
Imogen Cooper









_Variations on an Original Theme_, Anhang F39


----------



## Guest002

With some trepidation, I'm dipping my toes into Morton Feldman with his _Rothko Chapel_, performed by Robert Simpson and the Houston Chamber Choir, with assorted instrumentalists. It's OK. It's not horrible. But I'm not sure of it as yet.


----------



## eljr

Anastasis-Messe
Frederik Magle
November 16, 2017


----------



## Guest002

Václav Neumann and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and the Dvořák Slavonic Dances. And that's me done for the night!


----------



## bakechad

Strauss - Don Juan/Death and Transfiguration (mono)


----------



## Joe B

The Alias Chamber Ensemble with Kenji Bunch performing music by Kenji Bunch:


















edit:  site is working right now :tiphat:


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Requiem

Orchester der Klangverwaltung
Enoch zu Guttenberg


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I loaded the CD player with five by (mostly) Dimitri Mitropoulos:

1. *Tchakovksy*: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_; _March Slav_; _Capriccio Italien_; *Mussorgsky*: _Night on Bald Mountain_ (DM/New York Philhramonic Orchestra) Sony Classical 
2. *Shostakovich*: _Violin Concerto_ (DM/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/David Oistrakh, violin); _Cello Concerto_ (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra w/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello) Sony Masterworks Heritage
3. *Schoenberg*: _Serenade_ (DM/ISCM Concert Group w/Warren Galjour, baritone)
4. *Mahler*: _Symphony #8 "Symphony of a Thousand"_ (DM/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra w/the Vienna Choir Boys, Vienna State Opera Choir & soloists) Music and Arts Program of America Inc. Mahler Conducts Mitropoulos box set 
5. *Wagner*: _Forest Murmurs_ from _Siegfried_; _Act III_ from _Gotterdammurung_ (DM/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Astrid Varney and Ramon Viney, soloists) Archipel Records

Dimitri Mitropoulos was a great conductor who had a sportive and spontaneous energy. His repertoire was prolific, with a focus on what was then contemporary. We start with a brisk but intense recording of Tchiakovsky's _6th "Pathetique" Symphony_, and then after some Russian filler. Mitropoulos joins forces with David Oistrakh for what to my mind is the definitive version of Shostakovich's _Violin Concerto_. Then Mitropoulos sits one as Eugene Ormandy and Mstislav Rostrpovich take over for what I think is the definitive version of Shostakovich's _Cello Concerto_. Next up is Schoenberg's _Serenade_ which has become a favorite with me, demonstrating that some 12-tone music can be somewhat listenable. Mitropoulos then meets Mahler, and Mitropoulos (along with Bruno Walter) was a Mahler champion long before Leonard Bernstein made it fashionable. While I've always found Mahler's _8th_ to be too boisterous and bombastic to really enjoy, Mitropoulos does a good job of at least getting me through the first (_Veni creator spiritus_) movement OK, but then I start to lose interest in the second _Faust_ movement, despite a handful of moments where one can help but become somewhat moved by the drama. We round things out with some solid Wagner, as the gods of Valhalla go down in flames.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge:


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Psaume XLVII, for soprano, organ, chorus and orchestra, Op. 38*

There are no many recordings/performances of this choral work (fortunately this one is just terrific), and that's a pity because this psalm is a tremendous masterpiece of imposing and dramatic proportions that deserves a wider exposure. It's a fantastic late-Romantic blast whose voluptuous lines will not leave indifferent to anyone interested in this kind of stuff, a breathtaking extravaganza (in a good way), an exalted setting of the Biblical text. The middle section is where the soprano participates and provides a moment of necessary calm. This piece will knock your socks off.










*Fra dybet (From the Deep), for chorus and orchestra*

Another stirring piece for chorus and orchestra. I did recall it was great, but this time I was much more impressed. In its nearly 9 minutes it packs a punch of intense drama.


----------



## SanAntone

*Georg Friedrich Haas: Joshua Tree* (2020)
Basel Sinfonietta, Baldur Brönnimann, conductor


----------



## Joachim Raff

Oscar Straus: Piano Concerto & Serenade

Oliver Triendl (piano), Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern, Ernst Theis


----------



## Bkeske

Listened to this last evening. Actually very nice.

Finlandia Records, 1983 Finland


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

There is a kind of rule-of-thumb among Baxians: "Earlier Bax is better than later Bax." His 'Concertante for Three Wind Instruments' puts the lie to that notion! 

(Good grief - I'm not able to italicize nor post pictures.) Anyway, this 2001 recording is new to me: on Chandos, his London Pageant, Cathaleen-ni-Hoolihan and the aforementioned! They are premiere recordings.


----------



## pmsummer

SKOGEN, FLICKAN OCH FLASKAN
_Woods, Women and Wine_
*Piæ Cantiones* (1582)
Joculatores Upsalienses
_
BIS_


----------



## Rogerx

*Louis-Hector Berlioz (11 December 1803 - 8 March 1869)*



Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique and other works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 Cellos

Julian Lloyd Webber (cello), Jiaxin Lloyd Webber (cello)

European Union Chamber Orchestra, Hans-Peter Hofmann


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 & Piano Concerto No. 4

Lahav Shani (piano/conductor), Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

En avant!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Cantique de Noël

French Music For Christmas From Berlioz To Debussy

Choir of Gonville & Caius College, Cambridge, Geoffrey Webber

trad.: Il est né le divin Enfant
trad.: Noël nouvelet
trad.: Nous voici dans la ville
trad.: Portuguese Hymn (Adeste fideles)
trad.: Quelle est cette odeur agréable?
trad.: Quittez, pasteurs
Adam: O Holy Night
Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25
Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25 - L'Adieu des bergers
Debussy: Noël des enfants qui n'ont plus de maison
Fauré: Il est né, le divin enfant
Fauré: Noël d'Enfant
Franck, C: Duos (6) pour voix égales, FWV 89
Gounod: Noel
Guilmant: Coeur de Jésus enfant
Massenet: La neige
Tombelle: C'est aujourd'hui
Tombelle: Dans les cieux règne l'allégresse


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem) Grande Symphonie funèbre et triomphale, Op. 15

Ronald Dowd (tenor)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, John Alldis Choir, Wandsworth School Boy's Choir, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## HerbertNorman

I like this recording by Lupu , again listening on Primephonic...very good quality


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part twelve for this morning and early afternoon.

_Paraphrase de concert_ on themes from the opera _Ernani_ by Verdi, arr. for piano S431a (arr. 1847):
_Salve Maria de Jérusalem_ - Giselda's prayer from the opera _I Lombardi alla prima crociata_ by Verdi, arr. for piano S431 (arr. 1848):
_Paraphrase de concert_ on the _Miserere_ from the opera _Il Trovatore_ by Verdi, arr. for piano S433 (arr. 1859):
_Paraphrase de concert_ on the quartet from the opera _Rigoletto_ by Verdi, arr. for piano S434 (arr. by c. 1859):
_Coro di festa e Marcia funebre_ from the finale of the opera _Don Carlo_ by Verdi, arr. for piano S435 (arr. 1867-68):
_Danza sacra e duetto finale_ from the opera _Aida_ by Verdi, arr. for piano S436 (arr. by c. 1876):
_Agnus Dei_ from _Messa da Requiem_ by Verdi, arr. for piano S437 (arr. 1877):
_Réminiscences de Boccanegra_ on themes from the revised version of the opera _Simon Boccanegra_ by Verdi, arr. for piano S438 (arr. 1882):










_Hungarian Rhapsodies_ nos. 14, 2, 6, 12, 5 and 9 for piano S244, arr. for orchestra by Franz Doppler and Franz Liszt S359 (orig. 1846-47 - arr. 1857-60):










_Odes funèbres no.3_ [_Les morts_] for orchestra S112/3, arr. for piano S516 (c. 1860-66):
_Resignazione_ for piano [first version] S187a (1877):
_A magyarok Istene_ [_Ungarns Gott_] for baritone, male choir and piano S339, arr. for piano S543 (1881):










_Ave Maria_ [_für die große Klavierschule von Lebert und Stark_] in E for piano S182 (1862):
_Ave Maria d'Arcadelt_ in F for piano S183/2 (1862):
_Ave Maria_ in D-flat for mixed choir and organ S38, arr. for piano S504/2 (orig. 1868 - arr. 1872):
_Ave Maria_ in G for voice and organ/harmonium S341, arr. for piano S545 (orig. and arr. 1881):
_(6) Consolations_ for piano [second version] S172 (1849-50):
_A magyarok Istene_ [_Ungarns Gott_] for baritone, male choir and piano S339, arr. for piano left-hand S543b (1881):


----------



## adriesba

*Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker*

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra conducted by Antal Doráti
University of Minnesota Chamber Singers, director James Aliferis
1954

Listened to on YouTube: 













I didn't realize Doráti had a third _Nutcracker_ recording. According to Wikipedia, he is the only conductor that recorded the ballet three times. Wikipedia also says this was the first recording of the complete ballet score. What makes things confusing is that this one has the same cover as his later recording with the London Symphony Orchestra. Plus, this has only had CD releases on obscure labels.

Overall, this is a great recording, very energetic. It's in mono with some loud parts that sound a bit weird, but the sound honestly doesn't really seem to be an obstacle for me. The only thing that would have made the recording better would be if they had used a children's choir instead of an adult women's choir.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Yundi (piano/conductor), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Schubert Piano Sonata in A Major, D664, Kempff. Schubert loved to blend those dissonant passages with lyricism. It's 10.33pm here and I've got this up nice and loud; no immediate neighbours and I won't be able to do this for much longer as we're building a new home and downsizing. We'll have neighbours!! Consequently, we are sound-proofing the house with thermo-acoustic insulation and double glazed windows. Music comes first!! I'll have a bespoke music room.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Amici e Rivali

Michael Spyres (tenor), Lawrence Brownlee (tenor), I Virtuosi Italiani, Corrado Rovaris

Presto Recording of the Week
13th November 2020
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020
Disc of the Month
Opera
January 2021
Disc of the Month
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2020


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 20

Soanatas KK 302-317


----------



## Guest002

James Judd conducting the New Zealand Symphony Orchestra in some luminous renditions of three orchestral works by Frank Bridge. _The Sea_ performance is especially excellent.


----------



## eljr

Julekantate - Et nyfødt barn før evighed Gud! (for kor, brass band og vokalsolister)
Frederik Magle


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn Church Music VII - **** deine Augen auf

Ziesak & Pregardien

Kammerchor Stuttgart, Frieder Bernius


----------



## eljr

Lys på din vej!, 1. del (for orgel og messingkvintet)
Frederik Magle


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln

Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Cantata BWV99 'Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan': Er ist mein Licht, mein Leben
Cantata BWV159 'Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem': Aria: Es ist vollbracht
Cantata BWV194 'Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest': Was des Höchsten Glanz erfüllt
Cantata BWV214 'Tönet, ihr Pauken': Kron und Preis gekrönter Damen
Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')


----------



## Bourdon

*The King's Christmas Collection*

CD 1

Favorite Carols from King's

Willcocks and Ledger


----------



## Vasks

*Mercadante - Overture to "Elena da Feltre" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Dvorak - Piano Quartet #1 (Suk Trio +/Supraphon)
Saint-Saens - Bacchanale from "Samson & Delilah" (Dutoit/London)*


----------



## eljr

Alexander Mosolov: Symphony No. 5 & Harp Concerto

Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Arthur Arnold

Release Date: 11th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: 8574102
Label: Naxos
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring' -Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1984-10-14
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## 13hm13

*Overture to 'Béatrice et Bénédict'*

Overture to 'Béatrice et Bénédict' on...

Berlioz: Five Overtures


----------



## eljr

Alexander Mosolov: Symphony No. 5 & Harp Concerto

Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Arthur Arnold

Release Date: 11th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: 8574102
Label: Naxos
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## eljr

OK, I give up. 

Guess maybe I'll try again later, this isn't working, if this posts at all.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.2 in G major, op.18 no.2
String Quartet no.4 in C minor, op.18 no.4

Quartetto Italiano *

For the last five days or so have been unable to post pictures, hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jean Sibelius - Finlandia
Antonin Dvorak - 9th Symphony

Chineke! Orchestra - Kevin John Edusei


----------



## Malx

Part IV of my Mix 'n' Match Beethoven Cycle:

*Beethoven, Symphony No 7 - Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel.*

*Beethoven, Symphony No 8 - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.*


----------



## Malx

*Saint-Saens, Symphony No 3 - Simon Preston (organ), Berlin PO, James Levine.*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## vincula

Superb playing in these modern renditions, and a strong album as a whole.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

For Berlioz' Birthday!
Symphonie Fantastique. Roman Carnival. Immerseel, Anime Eternal Bruge. Exciting and not too rushed.










Beethoven: Symphonies 1-9 Piano Concertos, Violin Concerto. Jan Willem de Vriend, The Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Consensus Vocalis, Minnaar, Ferschtman. I finally worked my way through this entire set. Overall it's very good to excellent. de Vriend has a firm grasp on the music and the orchestra sounds first rate. The early symphonies are great. The only miss is the ninth which is ok but I didn't care for the soloists. The piano concertos are all crisp and well performed by Minnaar and the violin concerto also excellent by Ferschtman. Recommended.










Korngold: Suite, Piano Quintet. Spectrum Berlin. Another outstanding Korngold addition. I really enjoyed the Suite. Recommended.










Buxtehude: Abendmusiken Vox Luminis/Lionel Meunier - Masques/Olivier Fortin. Gorgeous. Recommended.










Debussy, Rameau. Various works. Vikingur Olafsson. Certainly one of the best of 2020 and a 'concept' album that actually works. Highly recommended.


----------



## eljr

Fürchtet euch nicht

Bassoons & Bombards

Syntagma Amici, Vox Luminis

Release Date: 13th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: RIC420
Label: Ricercar
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## perempe

this one started 5 minutes ago.
Webcast from MuPa
Ludwig van Beethoven: The Consecration of the House-Overture
Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 „Emperor" in E-flat major V.
Robert Schumann: Symphony No.2, in C major

Pannon Philharmonic Orchestra
Dezső Ránki - piano
Conducted by: Tibor Bogányi


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part thirteen for tonight.

_Réminiscences de Robert le diable_ - fantasy after _Valse infernale_ and _Air de ballet_ from the opera _Robert le diable_ by Meyerbeer for piano S413 (1841):
Isabella's cavatina from the opera _Robert le diable_ by Meyerbeer, arr. for piano S413s (c. 1846):
_Illustrations du Prophète_ after Meyerbeer - three pieces for piano S414 (1849-50):
_Illustrations de l'opéra L'Africaine_ after Meyerbeer - two pieces for piano S415 (1861):










_Phantasiestück_ on the battle-hymn _Santo spirito cavaliere_ from the opera _Rienzi_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S439 (arr. 1859):
_Spinnerlied_ from the opera _Der fliegende Holländer_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S440 (arr. 1860):
_Ballade_ from the opera _Der fliegende Holländer_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S441 (arr. 1872):
Overture from the opera _Tannhäuser_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S442 (arr. 1848):
_O du mein holder Abendstern_ - recitative and romance from the opera _Tannhäuser_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S444 (arr. 1849):
_Einzug der Gäste auf der Wartburg_ - march from the opera _Tannhäuser_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S445/1 (arr. 1852 - rev. 1874 and 1876):
_Elsas Brautzug zum Münster_ from the opera _Lohengrin_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S445/2 (arr. 1852):
_Festspiel und Brautlied_ from the opera _Lohengrin_ by Wagner. arr. for piano S446/1 (arr. 1854):
_Elsas Traum_ from the opera _Lohengrin_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S446/2 (arr. 1854):
_Lohengrins Verweis an Elsa_ from the opera _Lohengrin_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S446/3 (arr. 1854):
_Isoldens Liebestod_ [_Schlußszene_] from the opera Tristan und Isolde by Wagner, arr. for piano S447 (arr. 1867):
_Am stillen Herd_ - song from the opera _Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S448 (arr. 1871):
_Walhall aus Der Ring des Nibelungen_ on themes from the opera _Das Rheingold_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S449 (arr. 1875):
_Feierlicher Marsch zum heiligen Gral_ from the opera _Parsifal_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S450 (arr. 1882):
_Hagen und Kreimhild_ and _Bechlarn_ from the incidental music to Hebbel's _Nibelungen_ op.47 by Eduard Lassen, arr. for piano S496/1-2 (arr. 1878-79):


----------



## eljr

Jacques Hétu: Music For Winds

Pentaèdre & Philip Chiu (piano)

Release Date: 13th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: ACD22792
Label: Atma
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## Guest002

I've never been able to love the Mozart piano concertos (I know. Burn me at the stake now). But occasionally, I make exceptions.

Benjamin Britten conducting the English Chamber Orchestra, with Clifford Curzon doing the ivory-stroking. Rather wonderfully, I've always felt.


----------



## Eramire156

*Casals festival at Prades*

*Franz Schubert 
String Quintet in C major *

*Isaac Stern
Alexander Schneider 
Milton Katims 
Pablo Casals 
Paul Tortelier*

Recorded 23 June and 2-3 July 1952


----------



## Rambler

Blagoje Bersa: Complete Piano Music Vol. 1 - Goran Filipec on Grand Piano

A new composer for me. These pieces from this Croatian composer date from the end of the 19th century and into the 20th century. Excellent recording of interesting (if not exactly essential) music.

Not sure what's up - I can't find the normal text highlighting options, nor options to include pictures!


----------



## Guest002

Still in concerto mood, Gill Shaham playing the Prokofiev violin concerti (wonderfully well), with André Preview conducting the London Symphony Orchestra...


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 147315
> 
> 
> Still in concerto mood, Gill Shaham playing the Prokofiev violin concerti (wonderfully well), with André Preview conducting the London Symphony Orchestra...


Prompted by your mention of Gil Shaham - I thought you might approve of this programme of a concert I attended at the Barbican which proved to be a fabulous evening.

Sun 12 Apr 2015 7.30pm - 9.45pm
Barbican Hall, London
ARVO PÄRT Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten
BRITTEN Violin Concerto
SHOSTAKOVICH Symphony No 6

Osmo Vänskä conductor
Gil Shaham violin
London Symphony Orchestra

Thread duty:

*Dvorak, Slavonic Dances Series II Op 72 - Czech PO, Vaclav Talich.*
This may be a recording from 1950 but the sheer pleasure that exudes from the playing in my book overcomes the slightly dated mono sound.


----------



## Guest

It's Schubert wall-to-wall at the moment. Right now, Four Impromptus from Andras Schiff. The man is a thorough pain in the neck but he's pretty good in this particular repertoire:


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> Prompted by your mention of Gil Shaham - I thought you might approve of this programme of a concert I attended at the Barbican which proved to be a fabulous evening.
> 
> Sun 12 Apr 2015 7.30pm - 9.45pm
> Barbican Hall, London
> ARVO PÄRT Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten
> BRITTEN Violin Concerto
> SHOSTAKOVICH Symphony No 6
> 
> Osmo Vänskä conductor
> Gil Shaham violin
> London Symphony Orchestra


That sounds like quite a programme! The Pärt is lovely; I've always liked the Violin Concerto (much more than the piano concerto, for example); and though I don't quite get the Shostakovich choice, I'd have paid money to be there! Sadly, I was 17,000 kilometres away at the time. 

Thanks for sharing though!


----------



## HerbertNorman

Both of them are great, good rendition by Barenboim. Both of these are in my top three piano concertoes though, even after listening to so many others...unsurpassed imho


----------



## 13hm13

Sibelius: Tone Poems
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## ELbowe

*I guess i'd better get into the Christmas mood:
La Petite Bande de Montréal, Martin Dagenais En La Fête De Noël - O Holy NightLabel: Naxos 1998 Recorded in Eglise Saint-Jean de Matha, Ville Emard, Quebec, Canada.

The Mystery Of Christmas The Elora Festival Singers, Noel Edison, Michael Bloss ‎(Organ) Label Naxos 1997 Recorded at Church of St Mary Magdelene, Toronto, Ontario, Canada.

Christmas Carols From Tewkesbury Abbey Tewkesbury Abbey Choir under the direction of Andrew Sackett Naxos CD 1994*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Frühlingstraum from Winterreise by Schubert in many versions. I had the starting phrase on my mind all week and needed facebook-help to find out which Schubert-song it was. Love it!


----------



## pmsummer

THE CHRISTMAS STORY
_Told in Plainchant, Motets, Dialogues & Folk Carols_
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

LA BELLE HOMICIDE
*Manuscrit Barbe*
_Rolf Lisleland_ - lute
_
Astrée_


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

 Recording of the Week, at Presto


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius Symphony No. 2, Szell/Cleveland Symphony in Tokyo, 1970. A monster reading! If you like this symphony, give this a listen. BTW Szell was terminally ill with cancer and died later the same year.


----------



## 13hm13

Sy 6 on this 34-CD set:
(very mature and advanced for an EARLY symphony!)


----------



## 13hm13

Listened to the entire box in one session ....

Sibelius: The Symphonies / Blomstedt


----------



## Rogerx

Zdeněk Fibich Symphony No.1 in F major Op.17, Neeme Järvi

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven- Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Daniel Barenboim (piano)
Beethoven: Duo WoO 26
Beethoven: Serenade in D major for Flute, Violin and Viola, Op. 25
Beethoven: Trio in G major WoO37 for Flute, Bassoon and Piano
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 8 in G major, Op. 30 No. 3


----------



## Gothos

8 Etudes-tableaux,op.33
9 Etudes-tableaux,op.39
Vladimir Ashkenazy piano

Russian Rhapsody for two pianos in E minor
Vladimir Ashkenazy piano,Andre Previn piano

Romance in G major for piano,four hands,
Vladimir Ashkenazy,Vovka Ashkenazy piano


----------



## Rogerx

Abos: A Maltese Christmas
Christmas Music from Malta

Abos: A Maltese Christmas
Abos: Benedictus Dominus Deus Israel
Abos: Magnificat
Abos: Messa a due cori


----------



## SanAntone

*Boulez: Notations & Piano Sonatas*
Pi-Hsien Chen


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Tzimon Barto (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Michael Spyres (Faust), Joyce DiDonato (Marguerite), Nicolas Courjal (Méphistophélès), Alexandre Duhamel (Brander)

Coro Gulbenkian, Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, John Nelson


----------



## vincula

Listening to Taneyev's piano quintet as I type these lines. Not difficult to see why some critics labelled him as "the Russian Brahms".









Lovely work, full of musical quotations. Listen carefully and you'll spot many of 'em.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part fourteen of fourteen for late morning and early afternoon.

While I enjoy the thrills and spills of Liszt the young firebrand when fingers fluttered across the keys like a swarm of butterflies I probably get even more pleasure from the often introspective works of an older, wiser Liszt - there's an autumnal poignancy to some of the later pieces on the last album below which perhaps indicates an increasing awareness of his own mortality.

_Eine Symphonie zu Dante's Divina Commedia_ for orchestra with finale for female/boys' choir S109, arr. for two pianos with finale for female/boys' choir S648 [Text: from _The Book of Luke_, transl. by Eusebius Sophronius Hieronymus (St. Jerome)] (orig. 1855-56, based on earlier sketches - arr. 1856-57):










_Mephisto Waltz no.1_ [_Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke (The Dance in the Village Inn)_] for orchestra S110/2 (bet. c. 1856-61):
_Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe_ [_From the Cradle to the Grave_] - symphonic poem no.13 for orchestra S107 (1881-82):










_Sancta Dorothea_ for piano S187 (1877):
_Resignazione_ for piano [first version] S187a (1877):
_Receuillement_ for piano S204 (1877):
_Toccata_ for piano S197a (c. 1879):
_Carrousel de Madame Pelet-Narbonne_ for piano S214a (c. 1879):
_Romance oubliée_ for piano S527 - revision of _Romance_ [_O pourquoi donc_] S169 (orig. 1848 - rev. 1880):
_In festo transfigurationis Domini nostri Jesu Christi_ for piano S188 (1880):
_Nuages gris_ for piano S199 (1881):
_Am Grabe Richard Wagners_ for piano D202 (1883):
_Schlaflos! Frage und Antwort_ for piano S203 (1883):
_En rêve_ [_Nocturne_] for piano S207 (1885):
_(4) Valses oubliées_ for piano S215 (1881-84):
_Historische ungarische Bildnisse_ - seven pieces for piano S205 (1885):


----------



## Guest002

My turn to dip a toe in Christmas waters: Jakub Jan Ryba's Czech Christmas Mass with Robert Hugo conducting the Capella Regia Musicalis.

The Kyrie starts with a young shepherd boy trying to wake his master so he too can hear "Heaven is singing and singing". And it continues in that rustic mode thereafter!

It's a wonderful pastoral mass, very Czech idiomatic, and the performance is superb.


----------



## Rogerx

Emotions- Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Einaudi: Una Mattina
Elgar: Nimrod (from Enigma Variations)
Joplin: The Entertainer
Nyman: The Heart Asks Pleasure First

and much more


----------



## Malx

Ending my Beethoven Mix 'n' Match cycle with:

*Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Vienna PO, Leonard Bernstein.*


----------



## Dimace

Normal loading times, normal navigation times, normal likes clicking, normal posting! The normality is back again and I will celebrate the instance with *Beethoven's Strings Quartets with Alban Berg Quartet* (Disk 2) Beautiful music from a classical recording and ensemble. (EMI, 10XCDs, 1996) Achtung! The outer box quality of this set isn't good. Very thin, goes easily appart. The sound is of the highest standards.


----------



## Joe B

Last night:










This morning:


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 1


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Symphony No 96 - Heidelberger Sinfoniker, Thomas Fey*

Listened via Qobus.


----------



## Chilham

I had a Mozart Piano Concerto 'fest' yesterday.










Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 18

Willens, Michael Alexander

Die Kölner Akademie, Ronald Brautigam










Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20

Claudio Abbado

Orchestra Mozart, Martha Argerich










Mozart: Piano Concert No. 21

Wolfgang Sawallisch

Philharmonia Orchestra, Annie Fischer










Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23

Sir Neville Mariner

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Ivan Moravec










Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24

Jeffrey Tate

English Chamber Orchestra, Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Dimace

Joe B said:


> Last night:


For me Alan is a very significant American composer who made (he is maybe the first American composer he did it) global music. Before Alan the American music was mostly ethnic. Alan, maybe because of his Armenian and Minor East roots, is bringing new elements to American music: Mystery, folklore essence, mysticism, exoticism etc. Is the opposite of composers like George and Aaron who are staying inside USA borders. (this isn't bad. Only a fact. Their outcome was simply amazing) Alan is a musician of a world. (like citizen of the world) He is the first of his kind in American and I suggest his music, despite my limited hearing.


----------



## Chilham

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 "New World"

Rafael Kubelik

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18

Sa Chen

Gulbenkian Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Release Date: 24th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: PTC5186944
Label: Pentatone
Length: 35 minutes


----------



## eljr

I think the site is fixed? :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio
> 
> Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)
> 
> Recording of the Week, at Presto


I have this on deck!


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 Cellos
> 
> Julian Lloyd Webber (cello), Jiaxin Lloyd Webber (cello)
> 
> European Union Chamber Orchestra, Hans-Peter Hofmann


This too is going into my queue.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I have this on deck!


It's great album, the guys having a great time, good recorded also :angel:


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

*
La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147343


The Choir of St. George's Chapel, Windsor Castle

2019


----------



## eljr

Field: Nocturnes Nos. 1-18

Elizabeth Joy Roe (piano)

Release Date: 6th May 2016
Catalogue No: 4789672
Label: Decca
Length: 85 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi

Orchestra Filarmonica della Scala, Riccardo Chailly

Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 3, P. 172
Aria for strings, P. 32
Di Sera
Fountains of Rome
Leggenda for violin and orchestra
Pines of Rome


----------



## Vasks

_Behold! Bela! ...on records_

*Bartok - Kossuth (Joo/Sefel)
Bartok - Suite for Piano, Op. 14 (Lee/Nonesuch)
Bartok - Violin concerto [aka #2] (Stern/Columbia)*


----------



## bakechad

Scheherazade - Rimsky-Korsakov - Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Eramire156

*Bach for a rainy Saturday morning - CD 15*









_*Johann Sebastian Bach 
Partita in E minor
Sonata in G minor 
Sonata no.3 in E major*_









*Isaac Stern 
Alexander Zakin*


----------



## SearsPoncho

The site is back up. 

Bartok - Violin Sonata #1 - Oistrakh/Richter (Moscow, 1972)


Bach - Cello Suite #3 - Rostropovich (Live, 1955)


----------



## sbmonty

Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 In A Major, Op. 81 B. 155
Panocha Quartet; Jan Panenka


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 21

Sonatas KK 318-327, 329-338


----------



## jim prideaux

Just returned to the Orpheus C.O. recording of the two Dvorak Serenades on DG having not listened to it for a while....

.....and what a wondrous thing it is too!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various works part one for late afternoon. I enjoyed my week-long Liszt survey very much but after so much sweet wine I now need some zesty _jus de citron_ to sharpen the palate.

_Trois Mouvements perpétuels_ for piano FP14 (1919):
_Valse_ in C for piano FP17, from the collaborative collection _L'Album des Six_ (1919):
_Suite en trois mouvements_ in C for piano FP19 (1920 - rev. 1926):










_Rapsodie nègre_ for baritone, flute, clarinet, string quartet and piano FP3 [Text: from _Les Poésies de Makoko Kangourou_, a volume of Malagasy folk verse which was actually a literary hoax devised by Jean-Joseph Moulié and Marcel Ormoy under assumed names] (orig. 1917 - rev. 1933):
_Le Bestiaire, ou le Cortège d'Ophée_ [_Animal Compendium, or the Retinue of Orpheus_] for baritone, flute, clarinet, bassoon and string quartet FP15 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1919):
_Quatre Poèmes_ for baritone, flute, clarinet, bassoon, oboe and trumpet FP22 [Texts: Max Jacob] (1921):










_La baigneuse de Trouville_ [_Carte Postale en couleurs_] and _Le discours du Général_ [_Polka_] for orchestra FP23 - extracts from the collaborative ballet _Les mariés de la tour Eiffel_ (1921):










Sonata for two clarinets FP7 (1918 - rev. 1945):
_Sonata_ for piano duet FP8 (1918 - rev. 1939):
Sonata for clarinet and bassoon FP32 (1922 - rev. 1945):
Sonata for horn, trumpet and trombone FP33 (1922 - rev. 1945):










_Chanson à boire_ [_Drinking Song_] - song for unaccompanied male choir FP31 [Text: anon. 17th century French] (1922):


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Marie Jaell - 2nd piano concerto

David Violi - piano
Orchestre national de Lille - Joseph Swensen


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61/ Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1984-10-21
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## eljr

Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 & Bernstein: Serenade after Plato's Symposium

Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Bruckner Orchester Linz, Dennis Russell Davies

Release Date: 10th Feb 2017
Catalogue No: OMM0114
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## starthrower




----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Mozart-Haffner and Linz symphonies.
> 
> Mackerras and the SCO.
> 
> More I listen to the two double CD's in this limited 'cycle' the more I am beginning to believe the whole thing involves some of the most impressive recordings of Mozart I have encountered!


Can I reiterate the point I made in this earlier post.......Listening again to Haffner and Linz and so so impressive, but (more importantly perhaps) so enjoyable!


----------



## Coach G

Inspired by the "Classical Music is Inherently Racist" thread on the religion forum, I loaded up the CD player with five by America's composers of African descent:

1. *William Grant Still*: _In Memoriam_; _Africa "A Symphonic Poem"_; _Symphony #1 "Afro-American"_ (John Jeter/Fort Smith Symphony Orchestra) NAXOS American Composers series
2. *Florence Price*: _Symphonies #1 & 4_ (John Jeter/Fort Smith Symphony Orchestra) NAXOS American Composers series
3. *William Dawson*: _Negro Folk Symphony_; *Ulysses Kay*: _Fantasy Variations_; _Umbrian Scene_ (Arthur Fagen/ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra) NAXOS American Composers series
4. *Undine Smith Moore*: _Afro-American Suite for Flute, Cello and Piano_; *Thomas Jefferson Anderson*: _Spirit Songs for Cello and Piano_; *William Banfield*: _Soul Gone Home with text by Langston Hughes_; *Anthony Kelley*: _Grist for the Mill for Flute, Clarinet, Cello, and Percussion_ (The Marllarme Chamber Players w/William Banfield, conductor, and Nnenna Freeion, Vocalist, on _Soul Gone Home_) Albany Records
5. *Adolphus Hailstork*: _Symphony #1_; _Three Spirituals_; _An American Port of Call_; _Fanfare on Amazing Grace_; _Whitman's Journey "Out on Endless Seas" with text by Walt Whitman_ (JoAnn Falletta/Virginia Symphony Orchestra w/Kevin Deas, baritone and the Virginia Symphony Chorus on _Whitman's Journey_) NAXOS American Composers series

For a long time I pretty much remained ignorant of America's Black composers. Through the 1980s and 1990s there wasn't much in the record stores apart from Scott Joplin, and even the representation of American , let alone African-American composers was narrow. It was pretty much Ives/Copland/Barber/Bernstein/Gershwin and once in a while you'd be lucky to come across something by Hovhaness, William Schuman or Walter Piston.

It wasn't until I developed a keen interest in the very prolific, and reasonably priced NAXOS American Classics series that I got to know a whole galaxy of wonderful American composers and a cross-section of the American musical "melting pot". And was also through NAXOS that I got to know our great African-American composers. Leave to a German businessman and a Hong-Kong based operation to bring American music to Americans!

We start with William Grant Still and Florence Price who have one foot in the Romantic styles of Europe (some of it sounds a lot like Dvorak!), but also incorporates some Gospel and jazz elements (which is when it may sound a bit like Gershwin!), as well as "African" effects. Price's _Symphony #1_ is the stand out, and possibly might be considered one of America's greatest symphonies. Yes, it's derivative, and again, you hear some Dvorak, some Gershwin, some Ellington, some premonitions of the popular music of Aaron Copland, and even some hint of the Boston Classicists; as Price studied with George Chadwick. Then again, Leonard Bernstein, who is regarded as one of America's greatest composers also derived much from others as I hear some shades Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Copland, Gershwin, Mahler, Broadway music, and Jewish music, is Bernstein's creative oeuvre.

Next up is William Dawson and Ulysses Kay. While Dawson belongs to the same generation as Still and Price, with one foot in European Romanticism; Ulysses Kay brings forth a more ambiguous, abstract, and interesting ideal that is more thorny and dissonant.

This is followed by a CD of chamber music representing varied approaches, with styles that range from fairly traditional to abstract; with William Banfield's _Soul Gone Home_ bringing forth a sincere blending of Classical music and Jazz, not academic as with Gunther Schuller's _Third Steam_ approach, nor merely _jazz-inspired_ as with Stravinsky's _Ebony Concerto_ or Shostakovich's _Jazz Suites_.

We round things out with the wonderful music of Adolphus Hailstork whose music is tonal and very accessible. _An American Port of Call_ is a very rousing and uplifting overture that captures the essence of the hustle and bustle of American port city, the exchange of commerce, cultures and ideas; which about sums today's menu; and we didn't even have time get to Scott Joplin!


----------



## Bkeske

Started this last night, will finish it this morning. Columbia Masterworks 2 LP box, 1965









Oh, and great to have the site working again.


----------



## Guest

Wonderfully played and recorded. (DSD64 download)



















By the way, it's nice to have this site working normally again!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147352


*Franz Schubert*

Symphonies Nos. 1-9
"Grand Duo" in C major
Rosamunde: Overture "The Magic Harp"

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Claudio Abbado

1988, reissued 2010


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35*

I don't know why I'm ambivalent toward Mozart (and I'm really trying to change), but for some reason, this Klemperer set makes me actually look forward to hearing these symphonies.


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 Cellos

Julian Lloyd Webber (cello), Jiaxin Lloyd Webber (cello)

European Union Chamber Orchestra, Hans-Peter Hofmann

Release Date: 29th Sep 2014
Catalogue No: 8573374
Label: Naxos
Length: 62 minutes

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2014


----------



## Eramire156

_*Sergei Rachmaninov 
Symphony no.2 in E minor, op.27*_









*André Previn
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Bkeske

Someone mentioned the Szell/Cleveand Orchestra 'Live in Japan' version of this piece, and that is now on my 'wishlist', but made me want to spin this. May be my favorite Sibelius #2 I have. This; Szell with the Concertgebouw. Philips 1965 Netherlands pressing.


----------



## Guest002

Christoph von Dohnányi conducting the Cleveland Orchestra in some very fun Slavonic Dances by Antonín Dvořák. Gorgeous sonics, too.


----------



## eljr

, Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Release Date: 27th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 9029516710
Label: Erato
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## perempe

A Night On The Bald Mountain & The Miraculous Mandarin are also on the album.


----------



## ELbowe

*Some different Cracknutters:
The Narada Nutcracker
Narada Artists ‎ Label: Narada CD, 1990

The Nutcracker: Valery Gergiev, Kirov Orchestra ‎
Label: Philips Classics CD 1998

The Nutcracker ((& Alexander Glazunov's: Les Sylphides (Chopiniana))
Czecho-Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ondrej Lenárd 
Naxos ‎- 2 × CD, 1990*


----------



## Bkeske

Berliner Philharmoniker, streaming live via Digital Concert Hall, no audience. Today's program :
















EDIT: This Mahler performance is excellant.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## 13hm13

WAM 33 on ...

Shostakovich Symphony 8, Mozart Symphony 33


----------



## Dimace

My Master's *Sonate Pour Piano En Si Mineur* has found in her long life many great interpreters and performances. (and also many mediocre or bad) Among the firsts the performance of *Fabienne Jacquinot *shines like a true diamond. Fabienne is Liszt's expert despite her repertoire includes mostly works of French composers. (you must listen her Saint-Saens. Amazing!) She is one of those pianists with the magical touch: Dancing fingers, mellow sound, perfect sonority etc. All these mean PERFECT romantic piano. Her 1956 performance of SI m Sonata is an achievement for the eternity. Fabienne brings Arturo's perfection to Liszt with (I don't know if this is possible, but I will write it) more sensibility. Her sound IS feminine, but this isn't a problem. In the contrary: She gives us something unique! Tenderness (this sonata isn't tender) and (when this is needed) POWER. Because Fabienne has power under her fingers. All the elite pianists have power. But NOT only power and (almost) nothing else. Hammering the piano when we play Liszt is an old caricature and has nothing to do with the composers intensions. Only few pianists (Jorge, Vladimir, Kristian, Lasar, Cicco, etc.) had understood this. In this close group we have also a woman: Die Frau Jacquinot and I'm very happy to bring to you this rare and very collectible recording (10'' LP, 1958, Ducretet Thomson. France) with her.









_(in YT are videos with Fabienne. Take a look before make any decisions.)_


----------



## 13hm13

Brucker 7 (in mono) on...
Bruckner: Symphony No 7; Beethoven / Barbirolli









Release Date: 09/19/2006 
Label: Bbc Legends Catalog #: 4186 Spars Code: ADD 
Composer: Anton Bruckner, Ludwig van Beethoven
Conductor: Sir John Barbirolli
Orchestra/Ensemble: Hallé Orchestra
Number of Discs: 1 
Recorded in: Mono 
Length: 1 Hours 17 Mins.


----------



## Guest002

I've had these recordings for years, but a certain Mr. Hurwitz's latest video persuaded me to unearth them once again... and what a joy Piano Concerto No. 1 in particular has turned out to be!

Ferenc Fricsay conducting the Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin with Géza Anda doing more than his duty on the piano.


----------



## Sonata

The excellent Guilini recording of *Bruckner #9*









And Richard Hickox Edmund *Rubbra, symphonies #2 and #6*









Rubbra has the feel of a pared-down Bruckner to me. I enjoy his work very much. For some reason, fall and winter time is when I usually enjoy these two composers the most


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - 5th symphony

Wiener Philharmoniker - Hans Knappertsbusch


----------



## Guest

Meh...didn't do much for me. Sounds like generic neo-Romanticism with some new age and cinema music tossed in. I didn't bother with the Symphony. The sound is excellent, for what that's worth.


----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no.4 "Romantic"*









*Takashi Asahina
Osaka Philharmonic Orchestra

23 July 1993
Suntory Hall, Tokyo *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various works part two for tonight.

Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano FP43 (1926):










Suite for orchestra from the music to the ballet _Les biches_ FP36 (1922-23 - rev. 1939-40):
_Pastourelle_ in B-flat for orchestra FP45 - extract from the collaborative ballet _L'éventail de Jeanne_ (1927):
_Aubade_ - 'concerto choréographique' for piano and eighteen instruments FP51 (1929):










_Napoli_ - three pieces for piano FP40 (1925):
_Pastourelle_ in B-flat for orchestra FP45 - extract from the collaborative ballet _L'éventail de Jeanne_, arr. for piano FP45b (1927):
_Trois pièces_ for piano FP48 (1918 and 1928 - rev, 1953):
_Deux novelettes_ for piano FP47 (1927 and 1928 - rev. 1939):
_Pièce brève sur le nom d'Albert Roussel_ in D-minor for piano FP50 (1929):










_(8) Chansons Gaillardes_ [_(8) Lusty Songs_] for voice and piano FP42 [Texts: anon. 17th century French] (1925-26):










_Concert champêtre_ for harpsichord and orchestra FP49 (1927-28):


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Piano Concertos, Violin Concerto & Concerto for Orchestra* on Philips









A double CD here from Philips with performances in the 1960's and 1970's. Stephen Kovacevich is the pianist and Henryk Szeryng is the violin soloist. The orchestras are the London Symphony Orchestra, the BBC Symphony Orchestra and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Conductors are Sir Colin Davis and Bernard Haitink.

Fine performances with acceptable sound.

Perhaps the most important 20th century concertos? Certainly amongst my favourite!


----------



## 13hm13

Yeah ... I'm on the Bartok wavelength, too after the Dave Hurwitz vlog  But not the PC's... it's this 
Bartók - Kossuth
...on... this ...


----------



## Bkeske

Stumbled across this while doing some streaming 'surfing'....this was released, according to Tidal, in September of this year. Obviously remastered, at least I would think so, but rather nice, and nice performances.


----------



## Rambler

*Britten: Serenade; Les Illuminations; Nocturne* Peter Pears & Benjamin Britten on Decca









This is one of my vey favourite discs, Britten conducting and Peter Pears singing, with the London Symphony Orchestra & the English Chamber Orchestra. And not forgetting Barry Tuckwell on horn in the Serenade.

Wonderful music and singing to match!


----------



## Malx

New arrival - I snapped this one up when it appeared pre-loved at a very reasonable price, frankly I bought it for an alternative view of the Dutilleux but on first listen it was possibly the Ravel performance that caught my attention most.

*Debussy Ravel & Dutilleux, String Quartets - Orpheus String Quartet.*


----------



## Eramire156

*Another CD from the Isaac Stern box. CD38*

*Ernest Bloch
Baal Shem- Three Pictures of Chassidic Life
Sonata no.1 for Violin and Piano*









*Isaac Stern
Alexander Zakin*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Rambler said:


> *Bartok: Piano Concertos, Violin Concerto & Concerto for Orchestra* on Philips
> 
> View attachment 147372
> 
> 
> A double CD here from Philips with performances in the 1960's and 1970's. Stephen Kovacevich is the pianist and Henryk Szeryng is the violin soloist. The orchestras are the London Symphony Orchestra, the BBC Symphony Orchestra and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Conductors are Sir Colin Davis and Bernard Haitink.
> 
> Fine performances with acceptable sound.
> 
> Perhaps the most important 20th century concertos? Certainly amongst my favourite!


I have this same recording, but I think the Bartok piano concertos are somewhat derivative. They have disappointed me over the years. Did you see that Bartok's youngest son Peter has just died at age 96!!? The composer himself died at 60.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

Earlier today in the car:


----------



## Guest002

John Dowland, Lachrymae. Jakob Lindberg and the Dowland Consort.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Concerto*

Fleischer with Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:














Today:


----------



## Rambler

*The Film Music of William Alwyn Volume 3* the BBC Philharmonic conducted by Rumon Gamba on Chandos
















I often see debates on talk classical about whether film music should be considered as classical (or of equal merit?) I keep out of these debates!

I don't have a large collection of film music - and whether I consider it 'classical' I don't worry about. I know I thoroughly enjoy some film music which is what matters.

I must admit t being somewhat blind to the appeal of the music of John Williams - it seems simplistic to my ear - but maybe I've not given him that much of a chance.

My taste is more inclined to British film music such as is performed on this enjoyable disc. The quirky humour and nostalgia strongly attracts.

As an English man born during the 1950's maybe this isn't too surprising. Not sure this music would appeal to non British audiences however!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Don't much like posting duplicate listens, but damn' if I don't love this disk to pieces. Bax sure outElgared Elgar in his _London Pageant_, such not usually my cuppa, truth to tell, but I quite enjoy it!


----------



## MusicSybarite

I'm revisiting Arnold Bax's *Piano Quintet* and I've found myself enjoying it enormously. One of the greatest piano quintets ever penned.


----------



## Joe B

Mark Singleton leading VOCE in music by Paul Mealor:


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rambler said:


> *The Film Music of William Alwyn Volume 3* the BBC Philharmonic conducted by Rumon Gamba on Chandos
> 
> View attachment 147381
> 
> View attachment 147383
> 
> 
> I often see debates on talk classical about whether film music should be considered as classical (or of equal merit?) I keep out of these debates!
> 
> I don't have a large collection of film music - and whether I consider it 'classical' I don't worry about. I know I thoroughly enjoy some film music which is what matters.
> 
> I must admit t being somewhat blind to the appeal of the music of John Williams - it seems simplistic to my ear - but maybe I've not given him that much of a chance.
> 
> My taste is more inclined to British film music such as is performed on this enjoyable disc. The quirky humour and nostalgia strongly attracts.
> 
> As an English man born during the 1950's maybe this isn't too surprising. Not sure this music would appeal to non British audiences however!


Alwyn's film music is a trove of delights. I have all the volumes of them and there is really some striking music there. For instance, _The History of Mr. Polly Suite_ has all the elements to enjoy it.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

MusicSybarite said:


> I'm revisiting Arnold Bax's *Piano Quintet* and I've found myself enjoying it enormously. One of the greatest piano quintets ever penned.


Yupper, agree with you 110%. One of these days I swear I am going to trace some of Bax's steps, including a stay at Morar : http://arnoldbax.com/following-bax-to-morar-by-ian-lace/


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Listening to Scarlattiana*. No wonder why it has great success in audiences, and it's not for least. A delightful neoclassical pastiche of Scarlatti's tunes and sonatas, mostly.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert - Sonata en a minor Arpeggione* D821






(Perenyi, Schiff)


----------



## Guest

An excellent recording. Although the cover doesn't indicate it, it's an SACD.


----------



## Guest

SanAntone said:


> *Schubert - Sonata en a minor Arpeggione* D821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Perenyi, Schiff)


God, it's just gorgeous!!


----------



## Bkeske

London Records, 1980


----------



## Joe B

Tonu Kaljuste leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Vox Clamantis with Sinfonietta Riga in Arvo Part's "Adam's Lament":


----------



## SanAntone

*Clara Schumann/Robert Schumann: Music for Violin and Piano*
Haoli Lin (violin), Jianan Liu (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn: Complete Symphonies


----------



## Bkeske

From earlier this afternoon while I was streaming. I have seen others post this release, and was interested in checking it out. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Bkeske

London Records, 1979 release. At one time, seemed to be owned by Sly


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147396


*Vaughan Williams*

Chapel Choir of the Royal Hospital Chelsea

2018


----------



## Bkeske

Angel reissue/remaster 1980's. Originally 1963. Love this LP.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano sonatas D.664/D.588/D.575

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berg
Lyrische Suite
Schoenberg Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> From earlier this afternoon while I was streaming. I have seen others post this release, and was interested in checking it out. Very nice indeed.
> 
> View attachment 147393


Britten is my favorite English composer and it is quite difficult to beat the performances in which he conducted himself --- this recording of _War Requiem_ is no exception. I own two different iterations of this recording: one that came with the Britten _Complete Works_ box set on Decca that was issued many years ago (and, of course, out-of-print now) and a Japanese SHM-CD remaster, which sounds quite nice. Are you new to his music?


----------



## Bkeske

Angel 1967


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 40-41

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Gothos

First time hearing this work.Enjoying it.


----------



## Bkeske

Neo Romanza said:


> Britten is my favorite English composer and it is quite difficult to beat the performances in which he conducted himself --- this recording of _War Requiem_ is no exception. I own two different iterations of this recording: one that came with the Britten _Complete Works_ box set on Decca that was issued many years ago (and, of course, out-of-print now) and a Japanese SHM-CD remaster, which sounds quite nice. *Are you new to his music?*


I have other recordings which he conducted his own compositions, so no, he isn't new to me, but his requiems are. I guess that is what interested me about that set. I only own his orchestral and string works.

BTW, I believe Tidal also has the other version you spoke about. I will be checking that out as well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> I have other recordings which he conducted his own compositions, so no, he isn't new to me, but his requiems are. I guess that is what interested me about that set. I only own his orchestral and string works.


Very nice. I would most definitely look into getting his operas or, at least, give a listen to _The Turn of the Screw_ and _Death in Venice_ (my candidates for my favorite Britten operas). I would also look into his song cycles like _Nocturne_, _Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings_, _Les Illuminations_, _The Poet's Echo_, _Our Hunting Fathers_, _Six Hölderlin Fragments_, _Who Are These Children?_ and _Winter Words_. Also, if you haven't checked out his chamber music, especially the SQs and _Cello Sonata_, then check these out as well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Boulez
... explosante-fixe ...
Sophie Cherrier, Emmanuelle Ophele, Pierre Andre Valade 
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Boulez*


----------



## Bkeske

Neo Romanza said:


> Very nice. I would most definitely look into getting his operas or, at least, give a listen to _The Turn of the Screw_ and _Death in Venice_ (my candidates for my favorite Britten operas). I would also look into his song cycles like _Nocturne_, _Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings_, _Les Illuminations_, _The Poet's Echo_, _Our Hunting Fathers_, _Six Hölderlin Fragments_, _Who Are These Children?_ and _Winter Words_. Also, if you haven't checked out his chamber music, especially the SQs and _Cello Sonata_, then check these out as well.


I just don't listen to as much opera, requiems, etc as I do orchestration and chamber works. But hanging in this forum has opened me up to more of that. 

As far as his chamber works, yes, this is one of my favorite LP's


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Concertos for 2, 3 & 4 Pianos

David Fray (piano), Orchestre national du Capitole de Toulouse


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos

Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various works part three for this morning.

_Quatre poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire_ for voice and piano FP58 (1931):










_Huit Nocturnes_ for piano FP56 (1929-30):
_Valse-improvisation sur le nom de Bach_ for piano FP62 (1932):










_Valse_ in C for piano FP17 from the collaborative collection _L'Album des Six_, arr. for orchestra FP17b (orig. 1919 - arr. 1932):










_Le bal Masqué_ [_The Masked Ball_] - secular cantata for baritone, clarinet, bassoon, cornet, violin, cello, piano and percussion FP60 [Text: Max Jacob] (1932):










Sextet for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn FP100 (1932 - rev. 1939-40):


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age
Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev


----------



## jim prideaux

29th,38th and 39th symphonies-Mozart.

Having spent a fair amount of time with the Mackerras/SCO recordings recently I thought I would go back to Herbie and the BPO.
Really rather impressive!


----------



## Guest002

Einojuhan Rautavaara: assorted works by assorted performers.

Currently enjoying the Angel of Dusk (a concerto for double bass, no less) with Leif Segerstam conducting the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra and Olli Kosonen on the double bass.

The rest will follow: it could be a long morning, as Rautavaara is new to me (apart from Cantus Arcticus) and I have thus no idea what to expect.


----------



## vincula

Oooohh. I love his works! Just listening to this great album from Ondine. Lovely presentation too.

















Thanks for the inspiration :tiphat:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Cantatas BWV 87, 88, & 89 - Bach-Ensemble, Helmut Rilling.*


----------



## Chilham

Corelli: 12 Concerto Grossi Op. 6, Nos. 7-12

Sir Neville Mariner

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## jim prideaux

Kurt Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.

Sibelius 6th and 7th symphonies.

A conductor we would readily associate with Sibelius?......perhaps not, but these recordings are worthy of further consideration!


----------



## Malx

*Kabalevsky, Violin Concerto - Gil Shaham, Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.*
I couldn't believe this concerto was written as late as 1948 to my ear it sounds more reminiscent of works from the late 19th/ very early 20th centuries - doesn't make it bad just out of its time maybe.

From the same disc:
*Tchaikovsky, Souvenier d'un lien cher & Valse-Scherzo*
Works I honestly can't recall playing for many years, perhaps as I discovered new, musically different composers I have pushed Tchaikovsky and a few others to the side but this music is enjoyable in its own right - my loss.


----------



## Dimace

SanAntone said:


> *Schubert - Sonata en a minor Arpeggione* D821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Perenyi, Schiff)


Thanks for this wonderful video. Despite I'm not specialist in such music I coud say some thinks about the interpretation.

1. This is one of the most Beethovenian works of Schubert. It is composed 3 or 4 years before Schubert's death and it is a great sample of his admiration for the German. (by this time, 1824 was composed this work, both suffered great health problems and their death will come after 3 years for the German and 4 years later for the Austrian, who, very unfortunately, was much younger.) 
2. This isn't an Arpeggione Sonata but a Violoncello one. The Arpeggione found in Austria at the beginning (1820 or something around) of 18XX and was a new instrument, something between a Cello and a Guitare. It was more powerful than a conventional VC and looks like a big and ugly guitare. The title is Sonate for Arpeggione and Klavier. Here we have, and this, despite it is wonderful, isn't ''political'' correct, an almost solo VC sonata. The piano plays almost no role. I haven't seen the score, but I'm convinced that originally the piano had a more significant role to the outcome. This is logical, because the sound of an Arpeggione is much louder and the piano must be also a little bit loud, otherwise it will be completely lost. 
3. Andras makes the perfect accompanying here. Everyone who want to make this job must see this video. Perfect pedal work, in an unforgiving environment (small room, which, I believe, is in Schubert's house) where every dynamic's mistake will be heavily paid.

Thanks again for this video and any comments / corrections (I'm not expert in this music) are welcome.


----------



## Rogerx

Vater Unser- German Sacred Cantatas

anon.: Sonata a 6
Ahle, J R: Cum Maria diluculo
Bach, J C'ph: Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
Bach, J M I: Auf, laßt uns den Herren loben
Böhm, G: Choral Prelude: Vater unser in Himmelreich
Böhm, G: Vater unser im Himmelreich, WK ii, 132
Eccard: Vater unser im Himmelreich
Fischer, J: Choral 'Herzlich tut mich verlangen'
Franck, J W: Weil Jesu, ich in meinem Sinn
Pohle: Herr, wenn ich nur dich habe
Schein: Sinfonia Vater unser
Schwemmer: Grabgesang
Theile: Was betrubst du dich meine Seele
Tunder: Salve mi Jesu
Tunder: Sinfonia da padem Domine a 7


----------



## Malx

*Zdenek Fibich, Symphony No 1 - Detroit SO, Neeme Jarvi.*
This week Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Malx

Tubin, Symphony No 7 - Swedish RSO, Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Hannes Minnaar (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## vincula

Malx said:


> Tubin, Symphony No 7 - Swedish RSO, Neeme Jarvi.


Really interesting composer, Tubin. I've got most of his symphonies on vinyl, believe or not I got them practically for free as the local library was cleaning up their shelves!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## vincula

I'm still listening to Rautavaara. Wonderful music and deep felt playing here.

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Guest002

I've been looking forward to this one for some time! Handel's _Agrippina_, with Maxim Emelyanychev conducting Il Pomo d'Oro and a large cast including the likes of Joyce DiDonato and Franco Fagioli. At well over three hours long, I shall have to pace myself, but basically that's me done today, musically!


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 22

Sonatas KK 339-355


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Serenade No. 10 in B-Flat Major, K. 361 'Gran Partita'

Nicoline Alt (oboe), Olivier Patey (clarinet), Calogero Palermo (clarinet), Hein Wiedijk (basset horn), Annemiek de Bruin (basset horn), Gustavo Núñez (bassoon), Helma van den Brink (bassoon), Laurens Woudenberg (horn), Fons Verspaandonk (horn), José Luis Sogorb Jover (horn), Jaap van der Vliet (horn),...

Release Date: 27th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: BIS2463
Label: BIS
Length: 57 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg & Schumann: Piano Concertos

Stephen Kovacevich (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## eljr

Winter Poems

Stephan Moccio (piano)

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 3531777
Label: Decca
Length: 57 minutes


----------



## ELbowe

Gothos said:


> View attachment 147400
> 
> 
> First time hearing this work.Enjoying it.


Glad you like it.....I love Emma K in that recording but this one is my favourite:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Verdi: String Quartets

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## eljr

Music from this Sunday morning mass.


----------



## cougarjuno

Lively and wonderfully orchestrated music by Ibert


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Berlioz was an obvious (and admitted) influence on American composer William Henry Fry in his _Santa Claus Symphony_, 1853, (reportedly, this work includes the first use of the newly invented saxophone) :


----------



## Bourdon

*A festival of Lessons & Carols*

CD 2

Philip ledger


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64/ Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1988-11-29
Recording Venue: Avery Fisher Hall, New York


----------



## eljr

Heaven Full of Stars

Vasari Singers, Jeremy Backhouse

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 8574179
Label: Naxos
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## perempe

Rachmaninov - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Brahms - Symphony No. 4
Olga Kern (piano)
Danubia Orchestra Óbuda
Gergely Vajda


----------



## Coach G

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Berlioz was an obvious (and admitted) influence on American composer William Henry Fry in his _Santa Claus Symphony_, 1853, (reportedly, this work includes the first use of the newly invented saxophone) :
> 
> View attachment 147420


During the late 1800s/early 1900s, The USA had a lot of composers who were skilled craftsmen and craftswomen (Edward MacDowell, Amy Beach, John Knowles Paine, Arthur Foote, George Chadwick, Horatio Parker, William Grant Still, and Florence Price) who used European Romanticism as their ideal and they turned out a handful of entertaining and even exemplar pieces that should get more attention they they've received. I see these composers as the ones who laid the foundation for an American "school". It's interesting to see the evolution of American classical music, how from this innocuous foundation, composers such as Ives, Copland, Barber, Bernstein, Hovhaness, William Schuman, Walter Piston, Roger Sessions, John Cage, and many others took American music in so many different directions.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147421


A Christmas Celebration

Kathleen Battle
New York Choral Artists
The Boy's Choir of Harlem
The Orchestra of St. Luke's
Leonard Slatkin

1986


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various works part four for this afternoon:

Concerto in D-minor for two pianos and orchestra FP61 (1932):










_Bagatelle_ in D-minor from the chamber cantata _Le bal Masqué_ FP60, arr. for violin and piano FP60c (1932):










_Villanelle_ for pipe and piano FP74 (1934):










_Villageoises: pièces enfantines_ - six pieces for piano FP65 (1933):
_Dix improvisations_ for piano FP63 (1932-34):
_Presto_ in B-flat for piano FP70 (1934):
_Trois intermezzi_ for piano FP71 (1934):
_Humoresque_ in G for piano FP72 (1934):










_Suite française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ for two oboes, two bassoons, two trumpets, three trombones, two percussionists and harpsichord FP80 (1935):


----------



## Vasks

_Louisville LPs_

*Irwin Fisher - Overture on an Exuberant Tone Row (Whitney/Louisville)
Arthur Berger - Polyphony (Whitney/Louisville)
Ned Rorem - Piano Concerto in Six Movements (Lowenthal/Louisville)*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Verhulst: Symphony in E minor, Op. 46

Hague Residentie Orchestra
Matthias Bamert


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Paavo Berglund & Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra playing Sibelius Symphonies. (1-4) *

Very nice recording (especially the first, which is my beloved one) with crystal clear sound. (EMI, 2xCD)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Eramire156

*Furtwängler wartime recordings*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no.3, op.55









Wilhelm Furtwängler
Wiener Philharmoniker 

December 1944*

I still feel a twinge of conscience, when I listen to these wartime performances, but I wouldn't want to be without Furtwängler's wartime performances.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147429


Christmas With Sonoro

Sonoro
Michael Higgins, organ
Neil Ferris, conductor

2018


----------



## 13hm13

More "xmas" music?

Francis Poulenc
Mass In G, Motets For Christmas & For a Time of Penitence, Prayers Of St. Francis
Robert Shaw Festival Singers









F. Poulenc - Mass in G major; Sept Chansons; Motets - Elora Festival Singers, Noel Edison


----------



## perempe

This is my favorite channel. It will end in 5 minutes, no commercials this time.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Recently, some Tubin symphonies have been picked-up hearabouts (sic) on the Tubinometer. Sure makes me want to listen to him and listen to him _a lot_ :


----------



## Rmathuln

Still puzzled why CDs versions of Rogg's Oryx and EMI J. S. Bach organ work sets have never been issued. Since partials of the EMI set have been issued by EMI the artist's heirs are likely not the reason.


----------



## Rmathuln

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Recently, some Tubin symphonies have been picked-up hearabouts (sic) on the Tubinometer. Sure makes me want to listen to him and listen to him _a lot_ :
> 
> View attachment 147435


I own the specially priced set that only has the symphonies. Wish BIS had left the fillers in, even for a few extra $ for more disks.


----------



## Guest002

13hm13 said:


> More "xmas" music?
> 
> Francis Poulenc
> Mass In G, Motets For Christmas & For a Time of Penitence, Prayers Of St. Francis
> Robert Shaw Festival Singers
> 
> View attachment 147432
> 
> 
> F. Poulenc - Mass in G major; Sept Chansons; Motets - Elora Festival Singers, Noel Edison
> 
> View attachment 147433


Is it maybe getting to the point where people who listen to stuff because David Hurwitz pointed them in that direction should perhaps acknowledge him in some way? 

I speak as one who also dug out the Noel Edison version of the Christmas motets about 40 minutes ago, precisely because Le Hurwitz made me remember them! I'm afraid I don't love them as much as he clearly does, but that's just me.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening and really enjoying it so far:


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rmathuln said:


> I own the specially priced set that only has the symphonies. Wish BIS had left the fillers in, even for a few extra $ for more disks.


I do remember when that set came out (it _was_ a bargain!) but thought myself lucky to have picked-up most of the singletons with the extra programming. Curious decision, that, on the part of BIS...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Is it maybe getting to the point where people who listen to stuff because David Hurwitz pointed them in that direction should perhaps acknowledge him in some way?
> 
> I speak as one who also dug out the Noel Edison version of the Christmas motets about 40 minutes ago, precisely because Le Hurwitz made me remember them! I'm afraid I don't love them as much as he clearly does, but that's just me.


I agree, that would be the polite thing to do. Howitzer is a curious kettle of fish - I hate him and love him in equal measure - he's done Bax a great service, for example, in promoting his symphonies - but made him seem alien and forbidding (as in outer space) in the same breath.


----------



## Rmathuln

Fantasias

Continuing on a Lionel Rogg Bach vinyl odyssey.

French EMI (Pathè) LP set.


----------



## Guest

Superb!


----------



## Guest002

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> I agree, that would be the polite thing to do. Howitzer is a curious kettle of fish - I hate him and love him in equal measure - he's done Bax a great service, for example, in promoting his symphonies - but made him seem alien and forbidding (as in outer space) in the same breath.


Well, I think him funny and entertaining. And he's blagged off Alfred Deller, James Bowman and Britten's _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ a few months ago! I don't expect him to share my passions; I expect him to be opinionated and biased, in his own way, just as I would be if I were doing similar talks. His great service, I think, is to expand horizons and also to simplify: it's just not much use to tell people there are 15 different options, unless you're also going to say, "However! If I had to have one, I'd have this one..." Too much choice is just off-putting when you haven't a clue! But as well as showing you the range of what's out there, he also focuses. His foci are always highly personal, so chill and enjoy them for what they are, I find.

Apart from all that, I find him extremely funny at times; highly educational for newbies; and always thought-provoking if you know a little of the repertoire he's commenting on.

Anyway: I've just noticed in the last few dozen pages of this thread (or so), that a lot of posts reference repertoire he's just or very recently mentioned. I do think politeness warrants a cursory nod in his direction where it's appropriate.


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Yuja Wang (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various works part five for tonight. These Poulenc sessions so far have been short and invigorating like glasses of Crème de menthe, but the spate of sacred choral works beginning in the mid-30s which were largely triggered by a spiritual reawakening reveal a deeper side to his character.

_Suite française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ for two oboes, two bassoons, two trumpets, three trombones, two percussionists and harpsichord FP80, arr. for piano FP80b (1935):
_Soirées de Nazelles_ - variations for piano FP84 (1930-36):
_Bourrée au pavillon d'Auvergne_ for piano FP87 (1937):










Five songs from for voice and piano from the cycle _Tel jour, telle nuit_ [_Such a Day, Such a Night_] FP86 [Texts: Paul Éluard] (1936-37):
_Priez pour paix_ [_Pray for Peace_] - song for voice and piano FP95 [Text: Charles d'Orléans] (1938):










Concerto in G-minor for organ, strings and timpani FP93 (1938):










_Sept chansons_ for unaccompanied mixed choir FP81 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire/Paul Éluard] (1936):
_Litanies à la vierge noire_ [_Litany to the Black Virgin_] for female choir and organ FP82 (1936):
_Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence_ for unaccompanied mixed choir FP97 (1938-39):










_Cocardes_ [_Cockades_] - three songs for voice and piano FP16, arr. for voice, violin, trumpet, trombone and two percussionists FP16a [Texts: Jean Cocteau] (orig. 1919 - arr. 1939):


----------



## Guest002

Some out-of-tune piano to end the day. Oh. Sorry. I meant "fortepiano"! (It all sounds like a bad East End Pub piano to me! But I enjoy it anyway )

Fernando Sor, played by Josep Maria Roger.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 4838946
Label: DG
Length: 48 minutes


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday was a rainy day here in New England; just right to load the CD player with piano music and five by Glenn Gould:

1. *Grieg*: _Piano Sonata_; *Bizet*: _Premier Nocturne in F Major_; _Variations Chromatiques_ (GG) Sony's The Glenn Gould Edition
2. *Sibelius*: _Sonatine for Piano #1, 2 & 3_; _Three Lyric Pieces for Piano "Kyllikki"_ (GG) Sony's The Glenn Gould Edition
3. *Mozart*: _Piano Sonatas #11, 12, 13 & 14_ (GG) Sony's Glenn Gould Collection VOL. 15 Mozart box set CD #3
4. *Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique", 10, 13 & 14 "Moonlight" _(GG) Sony's Glenn Gould Collection VOL. 15 Beethoven box set CD #3
5. *Beethoven/Liszt*: _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_; *Mendelssohn*: _Songs Without Words_ (GG) Music and Arts Program of America Inc.

I start with the best part, and the Grieg _Piano Sonata_, to me, is the finest of the high Romantic age. Come to think of it, Grieg really WAS a great composer with the _Piano Sonata_, _Piano Concerto_, and the _String Quartet_ representing a grand trifecta of Grieg's musical genius, holding Grieg in the lead in each genre even in a field of stiff competition that would include mighty Brahms and Tchaikovsky. No, I don't exaggerate Grieg's significance. When I think of Beethoven, Brahms, and Tchaikovsky I think of mighty sunsets and powerful hills and mountains; but when I think of Grieg I think of quaint little valleys nestled within the hills and the mountains. The Grieg disc is rounded out with some entertaining and not too shabby filler by the composer of _Carmen_, Georges Bizet.

Next up, Sibelius, and some austere piano music called _Sonatines_, for some reason. These are topped off by _Kyllikki_ (check the spelling), which is actually quite light-fare for Sibelius, who most often associate with the icy north.

Though Glenn Gould claimed to dislike the music of Mozart, you couldn't tell by listening to these choice sonatas and Gould's rendition of Mozart's _Sonata's #11_ (with the _Rondo Ala Turca_). While many concert pianists have turned the _Rondo Ala Turca_ into digital gymnastics or "Let's see who can play it the fastest"; Gould, who certainly could have shown off if he wanted to, slows it down and captures various nuances, playing it as _music_.

Then we move on to Beethoven, and here again, Gould didn't always see eye to eye with Beethoven, either. Even so, these renditions of early piano music be Beethoven are solid, with the _Moonlight Sonata_ being the highlight, and again Gould (like Frank Sinatra) does it HIS way, taking the first movement a little FASTER than most, creating a sense of movement as opposed the sense of atmosphere most other pianists strive for.

The final disc features some Gould rarities starting with Liszt's transcription of Beethoven's _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_ and Gould REALLY slows it down especially in the second, slow, _By-the-Brook_, movement, and Gould takes his time to the point where just before the repeat you might think the movement was finished because the pause is that long. Once again, Gould captures the musicality of the piece even using silence as a musical element.

We round things out with Gould in a rare moment where he plays some pretty little things by Mendelssohn, as Gould usually avoided those High Romantic music of composers such as Chopin, Schumann, Schubert, and Mendelssohn.


----------



## Guest002

View attachment 147446


Florent Schmitt's _Symhonic Concertante_, with David Robertson conducting the Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte Carlo and Hüseyin Sermet on piano.

I would point out that the second movement sounds _awfully_ like the 'Fog' interlude from _Peter Grimes_, but I'm sure that's just carping. And I have no idea which piece came first in any case (Schmitt, one of 'the Apaches', was born in 1870 and died in 1958. So he was a sort-of contemporary of Vaughan Williams, if any one).

It's an astonishingly good piece that I forgot I had and only played because 'Florent' is proximate to 'Fernando' in my library (see my previous post). Thoroughly recommended for some non-Hurwitz thought-music.

*Edited to add:* Turns out the piece was published in 1932, so pre-dated _Peter Grimes_ by 13 years. Would be interesting to know if Britten managed to hear it, but I doubt anyone in London would have been playing it then.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Coach G said:


> I start with the best part, and the Grieg _Piano Sonata_, to me, is the finest of the high Romantic age. Come to think of it, Grieg really WAS a great composer with the _Piano Sonata_, _Piano Concerto_, and the _String Quartet_ representing a grand trifecta of Grieg's musical genius, holding Grieg in the lead in each genre even in a field of stiff competition that would include mighty Brahms and Tchaikovsky. No, I don't exaggerate Grieg's significance.


Add his Cello Sonata to the list of genius works, too. I do think he is rather underrated, and while I'm not sure I'd place him above Brahms or Tchaikovsky, but he definitely deserves a place at the table of the great Romantic composers.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## senza sordino

Nielsen Symphonies 5 and 6, Hymnus Amoris, Sleep, Wind Quintet









Grieg String Quartet in Gm, Nielsen At the Bier of a Young Artist, Sibelius String Quartet 'Voces intimae'. Autographed by members of the Emerson Quartet









Sibelius Night Ride and Sunrise, Pan and Echo, Suite from Belshazzar's Feast, Two Pieces for Orchestra, Kuolema Opp 44 and 62









Atterberg Symphony no 3, Three Nocturnes from Fanal, Vittorioso









Peterson-Berger Symphony no 5, Violin Concerto


----------



## Rmathuln

Itullian said:


>


Ahh. How do whichever ones you listen to compare to Danny Boim's prior recordings?

Glad you bought it?


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Violin Sonata no.9 in A major, op.47 "Kreutzer" 

César Franck
Violin Sonata in A major *









*Itzhak Perlman
Martha Argerich*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147452


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Eugene Onegin

Orchestre de Paris
Semyon Bychkov

1993, reissued 2005


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## pmsummer

I SING THE BIRTH
*Anonymous - Byrd - Smith - Perotin - Palestrina - Clemens - Plainchant*
New York Polyphony

_Avie_


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with five by Leopold Stokowski:

1. *Bach/Stokowski*: _Preludio_ from _Violin Partita #3_; _Chaconne_ from _Violin Partita #2_; _Aria_ from _Orchestral Suite #3_; _Ein' feste Burg_; _"Little" Fugue in G minor_; _Arioso_ from _Cantata #156_; _Sleeper's Awake_; _Komme, susser Tod_ (LS/London Symphony Orchestra) RCA Victor
2. *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor"_ (LS/American Symphony Orchestra w/Glenn Gould, piano) Sony/Columbia
3. *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Scheherazade_ (LS/London Symphony Orchestra); _Capriccio Espagnol_ (LS/New Philharmonia Orchestra); *Borodin*: _Polovtsian Dances_ from _Prince Igor_ (LS/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus) London Jubilee
4. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #5_ (LS/New York Stadium Symphony Orchestra); *Scriabin*: _The Poem of Ecstasy_ (LS/Houston Symphony Orchestra) Philips
5. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #11 "1905"_ (LS/Houston Symphony Orchestra) EMI/Angel

Stokowski plays musical chairs with orchestras and record companies but each selection is full and vibrant starting with Stokowski's own lyrical and smoothed over Bach transcriptions. Next up, Stokowski joins forces with Glenn Gould and seems to allow Gould to take some artistic license with tempo and dynamics for an interesting and very fine _"Emperor Concerto"_. The rest of the program goes Russian starting with Rimsky-Korsakov's _Scheherazade_ and despite the sparkling violin solo, there's some great trombone action that seems to drive the musical drama. A lively and colorful sojourn then ensues with Rimsky's Capriccio Espagnol and Borodin's Polovtsian Dances. After a brilliant and lively _Symphony #5_ by Shostakovich (possibly the greatest symphony of the 20th century), we move on to Scriabin's _Poem of Ecstasy_, which in my mind seems to borrow a lot from Debussy's sense of mood and mystery. We end with _Symphony #11 "1905"_ by Shostakovich. As a teenager back in the 1980s I had this same Stokowski's recording of _"1905"_ on vinyl and I loved it. I came to know of it's existence by way of Carl Sagan's old _Cosmos_ TV series and the accompanying record, _Music of the Cosmos_. Sagan used that eerie first movement of impending doom to highlight the vastness of outer space. For decades I thought that _1905_ was straight-up Soviet propaganda music, but recently I've read online that Shostakovich might have actually had the Hungarian Uprising of 1956 in mind when he wrote it, and disguised as the 1905 Bloody Sunday Massacre to make Soviet officials happy. Whether Shostakovich's Symphony #11 should be subtitled _1905_ or _1956_ it's still an exemplar symphony.


----------



## MusicSybarite

cougarjuno said:


> Lively and wonderfully orchestrated music by Ibert


_Ouverture de Fête_ is a masterpiece, I dare to say. It reaches some levels of intensity rather moving at times. And it's splendidly orchestrated too.


----------



## MusicSybarite

senza sordino said:


> Nielsen Symphonies 5 and 6, Hymnus Amoris, Sleep, Wind Quintet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grieg String Quartet in Gm, Nielsen At the Bier of a Young Artist, Sibelius String Quartet 'Voces intimae'. Autographed by members of the Emerson Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius Night Ride and Sunrise, Pan and Echo, Suite from Belshazzar's Feast, Two Pieces for Orchestra, Kuolema Opp 44 and 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atterberg Symphony no 3, Three Nocturnes from Fanal, Vittorioso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peterson-Berger Symphony no 5, Violin Concerto


Nordic music at its best.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Recently, some Tubin symphonies have been picked-up hearabouts (sic) on the Tubinometer. Sure makes me want to listen to him and listen to him _a lot_ :
> 
> View attachment 147435


An absolutely... stupendous composer indeed. He has a recognizable voice very imbued with Baltic and nordic folk music.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Kontrapunctus said:


> Superb!


Yes, I don't say lies.


----------



## MusicSybarite

*The Golden-spinning Wheel*

The composer knew how to convey the sense of a tale. Pictorial, rustic, celebratory, atmospheric. Top-notch Dvorák with performance and all.


----------



## pmsummer

CARE-CHARMING SLEEP
*John Dowland - Robert Johnson - Giovanni Felice Sances - John Wilbye - Cherubino Busatti - Benedetto Ferrari - Cipriano da Rore*
The Dowland Project
_John Potter_ - tenor, direction
Barry Guy - double-bass
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone
John Surman - bass clarinet, soprano saxophone​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## MusicSybarite

These sonatas are sheer bliss. Some of the most sophisticated, most majestic musical craftsmanship and playing in music.


----------



## MusicSybarite

eljr said:


> John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?
> 
> Yuja Wang (piano)
> 
> Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel
> 
> Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
> Catalogue No: 4838289
> Label: DG
> Length: 30 minutes
> 
> Presto Editor's Choice
> April 2020
> Concerto Choice
> BBC Music Magazine
> September 2020
> Concerto Choice
> 
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2020


Is it fun? ? ? ? ? (the space between question marks are because of the 15 characters. I exceeded, though).


----------



## MusicSybarite

elgars ghost said:


> Francis Poulenc - various works part four for this afternoon:
> 
> Concerto in D-minor for two pianos and orchestra FP61 (1932):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bagatelle_ in D-minor from the chamber cantata _Le bal Masqué_ FP60, arr. for violin and piano FP60c (1932):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Villanelle_ for pipe and piano FP74 (1934):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Villageoises: pièces enfantines_ - six pieces for piano FP65 (1933):
> _Dix improvisations_ for piano FP63 (1932-34):
> _Presto_ in B-flat for piano FP70 (1934):
> _Trois intermezzi_ for piano FP71 (1934):
> _Humoresque_ in G for piano FP72 (1934):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Suite française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ for two oboes, two bassoons, two trumpets, three trombones, two percussionists and harpsichord FP80 (1935):


I admire your stamina. I couldn't make a same composer marathon for long.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Chilham said:


> Corelli: 12 Concerto Grossi Op. 6, Nos. 7-12
> 
> Sir Neville Mariner
> 
> Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields


My favorite recording of these baroque bonbons.


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Piano Concerto Heroico*

Rodrigo is mostly known by his _Aranjuez_. As good as it is, I think this concerto is superior in brilliance. There are some fantastic rustic passages in the 2nd movement. It's like a peasant dance. It sounds a bit similar like de Falla's _El Sombrero de Tres Picos_. The slow movement belongs to the category of most poetic and moving. There is definitely more compelling music beyond Albéniz, Falla, Turina, Granados and Sarasate, of course.


----------



## pmsummer

QUATUOR POUR LA FIN DU TEMPS
_(Quartet for the End of Time)_
*Olivier Messiaen*
Trio Wanderer
_with_ Pascal Moraguès - clarinette
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:









Currently:


----------



## Joe B

pmsummer said:


> QUATUOR POUR LA FIN DU TEMPS
> _(Quartet for the End of Time)_
> *Olivier Messiaen*
> Trio Wanderer
> _with_ Pascal Moraguès - clarinette
> _
> Harmonia Mundi_


I like the watch in the foreground. Very appropriate.


----------



## pmsummer

MASSES FOR FIVE VOICES
INFELIX EGO
MISSA SUSANNE UN JOUR 
*Orlande de Lassus*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - conductor
_
Naxos_


----------



## Rogerx

Amadeus & Vienna

Roberto Scaltriti (baritone)

Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset


----------



## Neo Romanza

*Mahler
Symphony No. 4 in G major
Reri Grist, soprano
New York Phil.
Bernstein*


----------



## Neo Romanza

*Strauss
Metamorphosen, TrV 290
The Nash Ensemble*










A wonderful follow-up to Mahler's 4th. I never understood how anyone could actively dislike this piece. It's one of those great wallows that one can't help to succumb to from time to time. I do rather like the chamber version of it performed here admirably well by The Nash Ensemble.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christ on the Mount of Olives, Op. 85

Nicolai Gedda (tenor vocals), Cristina Deutekom (soprano vocals), Hans Sotin (bass vocals)

Philharmonische Chor der Stadt Bonn, Chor des Theaters der Stadt Bonn, Volker Wangenheim


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Neo Romanza

*Schoenberg
Six Orchestral Songs, Op. 8
Alessandra Marc, soprano
Staatskapelle Dresden
Sinopoli*










Echt-Romantic Schoenberg. It's quite fascinating to compare these earlier orchesterlieder to _Four Orchestral Songs, Op. 22_. The language is vastly different, but the composer's distinctive voice is still intact. I'm at that juncture now where I don't really look at Schoenberg as tonal or atonal --- it doesn't matter what the language is, it's still compelling and intriguing. It still surprises me the amount of hostility that he receives in some musical circles to this day. It's almost as if these people's ears haven't yet caught on to just how revolutionary he was and continues to be.


----------



## Gothos

Always liked this symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Albéniz: Iberia, Navarra & Suite española

The State of Mexico Symphony Orchestra, Enrique Batiz

Iberia, books 1-4
Iberia, suite for orchestra (orchestrated by Arbos)
Navarra
Suite española No. 1, Op. 47


----------



## Neo Romanza

Gothos said:


> View attachment 147461
> 
> 
> Always liked this symphony.


So do I. The 3rd through the 9th are really something else. Some of most magnificent symphonies ever written, IMHO.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Works for Piano & Orchestra

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - The Music for Piano Duet

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz (piano)

Andante and Variations in G for Piano Duet, K501
Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K594
Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608
Sonata for 2 pianos in D major, K448
Sonata for Piano duet in B flat major, K358
Sonata for Piano duet in C Major, K19d
Sonata for Piano duet in C major, K521
Sonata for Piano duet in D major, K381
Sonata for Piano duet in F major, K497


----------



## Guest002

Not everyone's idea of Christmas music, I guess: but Frank Bridge's _Sir Roger de Coverley_, here played by Richard Hickox and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales, is advertised on the CD blurb as being "a Christmas Dance". It gets a mention in Dickens' _A Christmas Carol_, too, which seals the deal!


----------



## elgar's ghost

MusicSybarite said:


> I admire your stamina. I couldn't make a same composer marathon for long.


As I said in a previous post these Poulenc sessions are rather brief, so there is more time than usual to take breaths in between. I take your point, though - my habit of focussing on one composer at a time probably seems unorthodox to some, especially when that composer was prolific.


----------



## vincula

elgars ghost said:


> As I said in a previous post these Poulenc sessions are rather brief, so there is more time than usual to take breaths in between. I take your point, though - my habit of focussing on one composer at a time probably seems unorthodox to some, especially when that composer was prolific.


I do it quite often myself, so that I can become familiar with the composer's sound and language. I'm going French too. Lately I've been paying much attention to Dutilleux' work. This album's a gem. Eg. Bassoon, trombone and flute get a very special treatment. The use of timbre, space and silence will have you floating around in your listening room, a real _musique de chambre_!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 3, 6, 7 & 8

Lorenzo Gatto (violin), Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Malx

I've being giving a listen to Dvorak this morning, picking discs that are not normally at the front of the queue chez Malx.

*Symphony No 5 - Oslo PO, Mariss Jansons.*

*Symphony No 6 - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.*

*Symphony No 7 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.*


----------



## Malx

*Martinu, Symphony No 2 - Bamberg SO, Neeme Jarvi.*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Works

David Fray (piano)

Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826
Partita No. 6 in E minor, BWV830
Toccata in C minor, BWV911


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> *Martinu, Symphony No 2 - Bamberg SO, Neeme Jarvi.*


For me really 'great' ( whatever that might mean in this context!) symphony among the six and the one that seems to get the least recognition....the slow movement 9 if you can call it that ) is wonderful ( as is the finale)


----------



## Coach G

MusicSybarite said:


> *Piano Concerto Heroico*
> 
> Rodrigo is mostly known by his _Aranjuez_. As good as it is, I think this concerto is superior in brilliance. There are some fantastic rustic passages in the 2nd movement. It's like a peasant dance. It sounds a bit similar like de Falla's _El Sombrero de Tres Picos_. The slow movement belongs to the category of most poetic and moving. There is definitely more compelling music beyond Albéniz, Falla, Turina, Granados and Sarasate, of course.


I've had this CD for years. I bought it in a STORE and not online, which shows how long ago it was. Rodrigo is known for the famous _Concierto de Aranjuez_, but he also composed a bunch of other things that are just as entertaining and full of Spanish flavor. Every time I hear it, it makes me want to go back to beautiful Spain, as soon as the world gets back to normal.


----------



## Coach G

SixFootScowl said:


>


It took me years and years to build a complete Shostakovich cycle, first on LP, and then on CD. Despite the wonderful interpretations by Bernstein, Ormandy, Stokowski, Solti, and even Karajan (_Symphony #10_) and Ben Britten (_Symphony #14_), this box set is the most reasonable way to get all 15 Shostakovich symphonies in one shot. A good Russian conductor such as Mravinsky, Kondradshin, Rozhdestvensky, or Maxim Shostakovich is the Gold Standard when it comes to the Shostakovich symphonies, and Barshai fits the bill and then some!


----------



## eljr

A Winter's Night

Christmas Music For Choir, Brass Quintet & Organ

Winchester College Chapel Choir, Onyx Brass, Benjamin Cunningham, Howard Ionascu

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: SIGCD646
Label: Signum
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 26


----------



## SearsPoncho

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #5 - Richter/Rowicki/Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra


Dvorak - String Quartet #14 - Panocha Quartet


----------



## Gothos

Fantasie-tableaux(Suite No.1)for two pianos,op.5

Vladimir Ashkenazy & Andre Previn pianos

Suite No.2 for two pianos,op.17
Symphonic Dances for two pianos,op.45

Martha Argerich & Nelson Freire pianos


----------



## HerbertNorman

Came across this one on Primephonic...listening to it again, very very good performances of these great symphonies


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147470


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Christmas Cantatas, BWV 40, 41, 63, 64, 65, 91, 121, 122, 133, 152, 190, 191

The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman

1994-2000, compilation 2003


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Sir Arnold's _Christmas Eve_ and then, to work :


----------



## Flamme

Essential Classics - the best in classical music, with Suzy Klein.

0915 Your ideas for companion pieces on the Essential Classics playlist.

1010 Well-known musicians reveal their favourite performers.

1100 Essential Five - this week we bring you five performances by the great pianist Murray Perahia.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000q3cc


----------



## sbmonty

Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 In A Flat, Op. 105, B 193
Panocha Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (Gofriller cello 1700)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## eljr

Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age

Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 4835331
Label: DG
Length: 2 hours 25 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
6th November 2020

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020

CD II


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records_

*Arne - Overture #4 (Hogwood/L'Oiseau Lyre)
Albrechtsberger - Concertino for 5 Instruments in E-flat (Ghitalla/Cambridge)
W. A. Mozart - Serenade #12 (de Waart/Philips)
F. J. Haydn - Horn Concerto #1 (Tuckwell/Argo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 88 and92

Wiener Philharmoniker , Leonard Bernstein


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Fibich: Symphony No. 1. Jarvi. Detroit. For Saturday Symphony. Very enjoyable. I hadn't listened to Fibich before and will be exploring some more of his pieces. (Couldn't find small enough album cover)

Berlioz: Te Deum. Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Choir of Eltham College, Colin Lee










Night Songs: Renée Fleming, Jean-Yves Thibaudet. Lovely collection of songs by Debussy Faure Strauss and others.










Getting an early start on the Beethoven birthday bash with the piano concertos.

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 Uchida. Rattle. Berlin. Uchida's touch is perfect for this.










Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2. Argerich, Ozawa, Mito Chamber Orchestra. Argerich gives a lively aggressive reading but the orchestra sounds very congested.


----------



## eljr

Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age

Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 4835331
Label: DG
Length: 2 hours 25 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
6th November 2020

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020

CD I


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Hello, Current Listening! I haven't been on this thread in months, but I'll be popping back in throughout the next couple weeks to share my listening to Christmas sacred music. Hopefully I'll discover some new gems. I always go on choral music binges during the general time of Christmas and Lent/ Easter. This morning:

*Saint-Saëns: Christmas Oratorio*
Anders Eby/Mikaeli Chamber Choir and Musicians

How come this work is not more popular??? Wow, is it gorgeous. Some truly ravishing singing in this recording, too.


----------



## ELbowe

HerbertNorman said:


> View attachment 147469
> 
> 
> Came across this one on Primephonic...listening to it again, very very good performances of these great symphonies


*
Hello! Streaming music is a mystery to me (yes!! I know I am in the minority!) Have been reading a bit here and there and would appreciate learning of your experience with Primephonic ? Thanks in advance!*


----------



## Malx

More Dvorak this afternoon, this time concertos:

*Dvorak, Cello Concerto Op 104 - Pierre Fournier, Berlin PO, George Szell.*
*Dvorak, Violin Concerto Op 53 - Pamela Frank, Czech PO, Sir Charles Mackerras.*
*Dvorak, Piano Concerto Op 33 - Garrick Ohlsson, Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.*


----------



## jim prideaux

First listen ( came across the cycle on e bay) to Gibson ad the SNO performing Sibelius' 3rd (Chandos)

Interested to see what this lot do with the central movement (Segerstam in Helsinki is my personal favourite)


----------



## Coach G

D Smith said:


> Recent listening
> 
> Fibich: Symphony No. 1. Jarvi. Detroit. For Saturday Symphony. Very enjoyable. I hadn't listened to Fibich before and will be exploring some more of his pieces. (Couldn't find small enough album cover)
> 
> Berlioz: Te Deum. Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Choir of Eltham College, Colin Lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night Songs: Renée Fleming, Jean-Yves Thibaudet. Lovely collection of songs by Debussy Faure Strauss and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting an early start on the Beethoven birthday bash with the piano concertos.
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 Uchida. Rattle. Berlin. Uchida's touch is perfect for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2. Argerich, Ozawa, Mito Chamber Orchestra. Argerich gives a lively aggressive reading but the orchestra sounds very congested.


Haven't heard the the disc at the bottom, but I like the style: no need to color it black, just embrace the gray!


----------



## vincula

The more I listen to Weinberg the more I dig his music. My deepest respect to Kremer and his Kremerata Baltica too. Tastefully produced album from ECM with informative booklet and beautiful photography _für den Geniesser_ 









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Merl

Dvorak SQ14 courtesy of the Janacek quartet. What an excellent performance. I need to revisit these recordings.


----------



## eljr

Josquin: Masses

Hercules Dux Ferrarie, D'ung aultre amer & Missa Faysant regretz

The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips

Release Date: 30th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: CDGIM051
Label: Gimell
Length: 71 minutes
Record of the Week
Record Review
7th November 2020
Record of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2020
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## Eramire156

*Listening to the Dvořák SQ*

*Antonín Dvořák
String Quartet no.14 in A flat major, op.105*









*Szymanowski Quartet*

Fór the string quartet thread.









*Pražák Quartet*


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 23

Sonatas KK 356-371


----------



## Neo Romanza

ELbowe said:


> *
> Hello! Streaming music is a mystery to me (yes!! I know I am in the minority!) Have been reading a bit here and there and would appreciate learning of your experience with Primephonic ? Thanks in advance!*


You didn't ask me, but streaming is a rip-off, especially if you already have a large collection. What I would suggest is rip your collection to your computer and store it on an SSD external drive (this way you'll have a back-up). Load the music into a media player on your computer (if you're using Mac, you can bump all the albums over to Music and play it back from there). This is what I've done, because the majority of my listening is done at my computer these days with a good pair of headphones. Anyway, I know this sounds like a lot of work, but, in the end, you'll be happy you did this, because you'll have access to so many of your recordings all within a click of a mouse.


----------



## 13hm13

Sym. 10, on:

DANIEL JONES--Symphonies Nos. 1 & 10


----------



## Neo Romanza

Revisiting Zemlinsky's 2nd SQ from this recording:


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no.3 in E flat, op.55 "Eroica"*









_*Willem Mengelberg
Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York

4 & 9 January 1930*_


----------



## Guest

jim prideaux said:


> 29th,38th and 39th symphonies-Mozart.
> 
> Having spent a fair amount of time with the Mackerras/SCO recordings recently I thought I would go back to Herbie and the BPO.
> Really rather impressive!


I have those Mackerras recordings and think they're excellent. The last 6 symphonies by Mozart are *far superior* to his others, in my opinion.


----------



## Guest

I bought this about 3 years ago and it's beautifully played and recorded:


----------



## ELbowe

Neo Romanza said:


> You didn't ask me, but streaming is a rip-off, especially if you already have a large collection. What I would suggest is rip your collection to your computer and store it on an SSD external drive (this way you'll have a back-up). Load the music into a media player on your computer (if you're using Mac, you can bump all the albums over to Music and play it back from there). This is what I've done, because the majority of my listening is done at my computer these days with a good pair of headphones. Anyway, I know this sounds like a lot of work, but, in the end, you'll be happy you did this, because you'll have access to so many of your recordings all within a click of a mouse.


Many thanks for taking the time...My LP (began in 1966)/CD collection and Radio 3 are my listening sources and your recommendations make sense ... The odd time I have wondered what I was missing by not being a part of the streaming fraternity primarily being able to sample material that was not in my collection (I have found YouTube invaluable). Thank you again for your insights.


----------



## eljr

Magle: Like a Flame

Frederik Magle (organ)

Release Date: 28th Feb 2011
Catalogue No: PRCD2061
Label: Proprius
Length: 2 hours 12 minutes

CD I


----------



## Guest

No.10 and 11 today. This is my favorite contemporary recording of the Quartets, but the Quartetto Italiano is my overall favorite.


----------



## eljr

Magle: Like a Flame

Frederik Magle (organ)

Release Date: 28th Feb 2011
Catalogue No: PRCD2061
Label: Proprius
Length: 2 hours 12 minutes

CD II


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Grosse Fuge, done up nicely by the Kodaly Quartet. This is today's free "Daily Download". If you want to receive these weekday e-mails from MPR, sign up *here*.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

On Youtube, VW's _Serenade to Music _, the original 1938 recording, Henry Wood conducting. He milks it for all it's worth and I'm gonna need my kerchief for sure ... and maybe two of them. No wonder Rachmaninoff wept.


----------



## 13hm13

Shakespeare's Tempest | Kansas City Symphony

Artists: Kansas City Symphony, Michael Stern
Composers: Jean Sibelius, Sir Arthur Sullivan
Release Year: 2008


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven celebration continues:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 and Triple Concerto. Marie-Elisabeth Hecker, Antje Weithaas, Martin Helmchen & Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Andrew Manze. I thought the piano concerto was quite nice, but the Triple Concerto didn't gel at all (it seldom does for me , I can count the performances I ever liked on one hand).










Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 Min-Jung Kym, Philharmonia Orchestra & Clemens Schuldt. A very pleasant rendition from a talented pianist I hadn't heard before.










Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 5 Jan Lisiecki, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields & Tomo Keller. An excellent performance. Up there with the best I've heard. Recommended.










Beethoven: Violin Concerto. Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Orchestre des Champs-Elysées & Philippe Herreweghe. Really one of the most talented and thrilling violinists performing today, in my opinion. Recommended.










Beethoven: Missa Solemnis. Genia Kuhmeier, Elisabeth Kulman, Mark Padmore, Hanno Muller-Brachmann, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks & Bernard Haitink. Solid soloists and an excellent chorus. Not transcendent but powerful.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Paderewski: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 17

Claire Huangci (piano)
Saarbrücken German Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
Shi Yeon Sung


----------



## bakechad

Mahler - Symphony No. 1


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Just finished:









Current listening:


----------



## Itullian

About half way through Danny's new set.
Detail oriented. Maybe a little too much so.
Very thoughtful cycle. You can tell Danny loves this music.
But beautifully done. Nice sound. Classy packaging.
Liking it a lot.


----------



## Neo Romanza

ELbowe said:


> Many thanks for taking the time...My LP (began in 1966)/CD collection and Radio 3 are my listening sources and your recommendations make sense ... The odd time I have wondered what I was missing by not being a part of the streaming fraternity primarily being able to sample material that was not in my collection (I have found YouTube invaluable). Thank you again for your insights.


My pleasure. I never felt pressure to stream music, but you mentioned YouTube and many times this is a great way to sample music from a recording you're interested in buying (granted that someone on YouTube uploaded the recording and it hasn't been taken down due to copyright infringement). Like I said, I know it'll be a lot of work to rip all your recordings to your computer, but I think you can look back on it as something you'll be proud of.


----------



## Neo Romanza

*Schumann
Piano Quartet in E flat, Op. 47
Argerich et. al.*


----------



## Joachim Raff

BIZET, G.: Symphony in C Major 
by Otmar Suitner, Dresden Staatskapelle


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2

Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon & Frank Braley


----------



## Rogerx

Dussek: Messe Solemnelle

Stefanie True (soprano), Helen Charlston (mezzo-soprano), Gwilym Bowen (tenor), Morgan Pearse (bass), Choir of the AAM, Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr


----------



## Gothos

Concerto No.3 in E flat major,op.29


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto

Nicola Benedetti (violin), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski

Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Sospiri, Op. 70


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Elgar: Violin Concerto
> 
> Nicola Benedetti (violin), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski
> 
> Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
> Salut d'amour, Op. 12
> Sospiri, Op. 70


i like Her. follow on twitter! (i get her tweets via e-mail)


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Roman Trilogy

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti

Fountains of Rome
Pines of Rome
Roman Festivals
The Pines of the Appian Way from The Pines of Rome


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D845, D894, D958 & D960

Shai Wosner (piano)

Gramophone Magazine June 2020

Wosner certainly has a way with Schubert's scherzos. All four of them here...are light, beautifully articulated and fleet as the wind. They are filled with that almost indescribable echt Austrian folk naïvété on which so much of their charm relies...it may be that the G major Sonata, in its freshness and originality, is the highlight of the entire recording.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## adriesba

*Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky*

Kirov Orchestra and Chorus conducted by Valery Gergiev
with mezzo-soprano Olga Borodina










Considering that Gergiev was conducting this, I expected a lot. There is some excitement in "The Battle on the Ice", and Olga Borodina is absolutely wonderful here with a beautiful deep contralto voice. But otherwise, this performance was dull. I wanted to be moved by the music, but it just wasn't happening. I didn't really like the way the choir sounded either.

Ralph Moore at Music Web International reviewed this performance and I agree with him completely: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2019/Nov/Prokofiev_Nevsky_survey.pdf

I'll have to try the Scythian Suite another time and see if that is any better. But now back to Christmas music.


----------



## HerbertNorman

ELbowe said:


> *
> Hello! Streaming music is a mystery to me (yes!! I know I am in the minority!) Have been reading a bit here and there and would appreciate learning of your experience with Primephonic ? Thanks in advance!*


This service is made to measure for those loving classical music. I was tipped by somebody I know who plays clarinet at the conservatory and he made clear that this was the streaming service if you like classical music. I have Spotify too and it's not the same level of sound quality for classical music. You can try it out for free for a couple of months , just download the app and try it I would suggest...


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas: Nos 1, 10 & 5

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner ‎- Works By Handel, Vivaldi And Telemann
Label:
Musical Heritage Society ‎- MHS 7141H


----------



## jim prideaux

YT at work......since Mackerras reminded me of the delights inherent in listening to a spot of Wolfie......

Symphony 41- Maazel and the Sinfonia de Galicia ( a conductor who seems to have passed me by somehow!)

Symphony 29- Gardiner and the English Baroque Soloists

Piano Concerto 9-Uchida and Tate

Haffner Symphony-Haitink andthe COA


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana & Tchaikovsky - Piano Trios

Vienna Piano Trio


----------



## perempe

Korngold - Violin Concerto (Kristóf Baráti)
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 8
Budapest Festival Orchestra
Jukka-Pekka Saraste

They recorded it in Pécs yesterday. They would have performed it 3 times in Liszt Academy and once in Győr and I would have seen at least once in Liszt Academy.


----------



## eljr

The British Project - Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4839072
Label: DG
Length: 20 minutes


----------



## eljr

Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age

Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 4835331
Label: DG
Length: 2 hours 25 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
6th November 2020

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020

CD II


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Brahms: Lieder

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Malcolm Martineau (piano)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Gade - String Quartet in E minor - Copenhagen String Quartet


Bartok - String Quartet #4 - Takacs Quartet

Today will be all-Beethoven


----------



## ELbowe

HerbertNorman said:


> This service is made to measure for those loving classical music. I was tipped by somebody I know who plays clarinet at the conservatory and he made clear that this was the streaming service if you like classical music. I have Spotify too and it's not the same level of sound quality for classical music. You can try it out for free for a couple of months , just download the app and try it I would suggest...


Many thanks indeed ! From reading on-line I am surprised the field is so crowded. Cynic that I am I take on-line reviews overall with a pinch o' salt but from experienced listeners like yourself it becomes realistic. As a pensioner on fixed income "free" always sounds attractive. Thanks again.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147501


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Symphonies Nos. 1-9

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner

1994


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 2

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Handel / Mozart / Rossini: Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner ‎- Concerto Grosso In D, Op. 6 No. 5 - Arrival Of The Queen Of Sheba / Divertimento In D, K.V. 136 / Sonate No. 1 In G
Label: Decca ‎- 6835 606 (Lp)


----------



## eljr

Delibes: Ballet Suites

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Release Date: 30th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: CHSA5257
Label: Chandos
Length: 82 minutes
Orchestral Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2020
Orchestral Choice


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1988-09-27
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## Vasks

_'Tis the Season - Day 1_

*Galliculus - In natali domini (Ruhland/Seon LP)
Palestrina - Motet: O magnum mysterium (Ledger/Angel LP)
Praetorius - Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her (Ehmann/Nonesuch LP)
Gabrielli - Hodie Christus Natus Est (Negri/Columbia LP)*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Kur-Concert in Meran

Musica Saecolorum - Philipp Von Steinacker
Laura Giordano (soprano)

music by Franz Lehar, Richard Strauss, Josef Strauss, Johann Strauss Sohn, Giacomo Puccini & Richard Wagner


----------



## SanAntone

*Claude Debussy - Images I & II *
Performed by Pascal Rogé


----------



## Skakner

Mahler's 5th day today...with VPO...

*Symphony 5, Bernstein VPO
Symphony 5, Boulez VPO*


----------



## D Smith

All Beethoven all day

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7, Op. 10/3 Barenboim. I haven't heard all of Barenboim's new set yet but from what I have, it's going to the top of my want list.










Beethoven: Piano Sonata no. 14. Fazil Say. Soporific.










Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21, Op. 53 "Waldstein" Boris Giltberg. Swirling, ebbing and flowing performance. Once you get used to what he's doing it's quite nice. I liked that he didn't rush the entire last movement like so many others.










Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 in A Major, Op. 101: Nikolai Lugansky. Beautifully played, I loved his phrasing. Recommended.










Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier". Perahia. One of my favourite Hammerklaviers. Perahia gets it all right, for me. The Moonlight is terrific on this album too. Recommended.


----------



## 13hm13

*Samuel Barber PC*

Actual iPhone capture of my Philips CD-60, some of my Naxos titles, and CURRENTLY PLAYED Samuel Barber PC. Note TC web page open in monitor in background. I rarely listen to physical media (all burned on to drives or streamed). But I got some new audiophile gear and am evaluating sound "upgrades"


----------



## MusicSybarite

Having heard Schmitt's Psaume XLVII the other day (btw, what a piece), today I revisited another of his masterpieces: the *Symphonie concertante for piano and orchestra, Op. 82*. A real ride of a work, just apt to make your stereo work a bit.


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: _Concerto Accademico_
James Buswell, violin 
London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Eramire156

*For the string quartet thread*

*Antonin Dvorak
String Quartet no.14 in A flat major, op.105*









*Artis Quartet *


----------



## MusicSybarite

Strauss' gorgeous 'swansong'. Gorgeous beyond words. This is music to warm souls and quite necessary these apocalyptic months.

Strauss+Karajan+Janowitz+BPO=Perfection


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: String Quartet No. 14 in A-flat major, Op. 105
Smetana Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread, which is apparently a very popular choice, as Dvořák usually is. Not complaining-this is a wonderful quartet!


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Violin Concerto in D major, op.77*









*Isaac Stern

Sir Thomas Beecham 
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 

Recorded 5-6 & 9 November 1951*


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106
Maurizio Pollini

Happy 250th Birthday, Ludwig! (It also might be tomorrow...)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Anyone who knows Roussel has the notion his music is quite worth listening, and knows that these works span quite well his style. Now I'm especifically listening to the coruscating _Suite in F_. This is a riot! What an effervescent piece of music, fertile and vigorous ideas. The slow movement has a feeling of tragedy, beautifully conveyed. A splendid piece all-around.


----------



## eljr

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Release Date: 27th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 9029516710
Label: Erato
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## Handelian

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106
> Maurizio Pollini
> 
> Happy 250th Birthday, Ludwig! (It also might be tomorrow...)


Beethoven himself reckoned his birthday was the 16th December. He was baptised on the 17th


----------



## Joachim Raff

Ludolf's symphonies so overlooked its criminal.


----------



## MusicSybarite

D Smith said:


> All Beethoven all day
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7, Op. 10/3 Barenboim. I haven't heard all of Barenboim's new set yet but from what I have, it's going to the top of my want list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata no. 14. Fazil Say. Soporific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21, Op. 53 "Waldstein" Boris Giltberg. Swirling, ebbing and flowing performance. Once you get used to what he's doing it's quite nice. I liked that he didn't rush the entire last movement like so many others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 in A Major, Op. 101: Nikolai Lugansky. Beautifully played, I loved his phrasing. Recommended.


Tomorrow (and 17th) the celebration will be more intense, I guess.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 147515
> 
> 
> Ludolf's symphonies so overlooked its criminal.


A beauty. With good reason is called his 'Happy' symphony.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart: Violin Sonatas*
Kristian Bezuidenhout and Petra Müllejans


----------



## Eramire156

*One more for the string quartet thread*

*Antonin Dvorak
String Quartet no.14 in A flat major*









*Smetana Quartet
Jiří Novák violin I 
Lubomír Kostecký violin II 
Jaroslav Rybenský viola 
Antonín Kohout cello

Released 1953
*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Louis Glass produces some tunes with his music. Very difficult, as lots of composers do fail to achieve anything memorable.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 24

Sonatas KK 372-391


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Some of my favorite Bartók on this LP from 1967, a mixture of early and later works from that master. Reminds me that years ago I resolved to acquire a recording of all _Ten Easy Piano Pieces_ and have still to do so :


----------



## eljr

Robin de Raaff: Atlantis (oratorio)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Netherlands Radio

Release Date: 4th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: CC72808
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 47 minutes


----------



## eljr

MusicSybarite said:


> Is it fun? ? ? ? ? (the space between question marks are because of the 15 characters. I exceeded, though).


very much fun!

..................


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Monteverdi - Magnificat from Vespro della Beata Vergine*
John Eliot Gardiner/Monteverdi Choir et al. (1989 on Archiv)

For the purposes of the Christmas season, just the concluding Magnificat from this great work (which takes up almost 40 minutes of the 100-minute recording). This music can sometimes be a bit hit-or-miss for me - it can sound a bit disjointed. But I'm finding it great fun today. I just love the cathedral acoustic of this recording; your ears are always busy tracking the spatial dimensions of the various instruments, soloists, and choirs.


----------



## Guest

Before hitting the shops for those last minute Christmas items, time for calming and a girding of loins: I have the complete works of Chopin on CD with Rubinstein from which this is taken.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - 7th symphony
Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester - Franz Welser-Möst


----------



## Caroline

Beethoven 250 | Symphony Series 09: THE HANOVER BAND - BEETHOVEN Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op.125 'Choral'

Sir Mark Elder, Conductor

December 16, tomorrow, is the 250th anniversary of Beethoven's birth. The Hanover Band has live streamed concerts for the past 2 months and their performance of the 9th is their final in this brilliant series.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Tubin's Symphony _Numero Uno_, he's one of many 20th century composers who collected and used folksongs in their works.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147525


*George Frideric Handel*

Messiah

Julia Doyle, soprano
Iestyn Davies, countertenor
Allan Clayton, tenor
Andrew Foster-Williams, bass
Polyphony
Britten Sinfonia
Stephen Layton, conductor

2009


----------



## Bkeske

Angel Records 1973


----------



## MusicSybarite

Walter Braunfels' ambitious work _Phantastische Erscheinungen eines Themas von Hector Berlioz_ (Fantastic Apparitions of a Theme by Hector Berlioz) comprises an introduction, 12 orchestral 'apparitions' or variations on Flea Song from Berlioz's _La Damnation de Faust_ and Finale. These are very developed and loose variations in which Braunfels handles expert and clever thematic exploration, a cohesive musical discourse and an accurate but sober use of the orchestra. A not-well-known composer yet, although labels like Capriccio are championing his music with these superb releases.


----------



## D Smith

More Beethoven

Piano Sonatas 30 & 31. Alexandre Tharaud. I really enjoy this pianist but here he was a bit heavy handed for my taste.










Piano Sonata No. 17 in D Minor, Op. 31 No. 2, "Tempest": Pollini. Precise but full of motion. Exceptional










Violin Sonata No. 5 in F Major, Op. 24 "Spring". Tasmin Waley-Cohen Huw Watkins










Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 1 No. 3. Trio con Brio Copenhagen. Wonderful performance. I can recommend all three of their Beethoven albums.










Piano Trio No. 7 in B-Flat Major, Op. 97, "Archduke" Boulanger Trio. Flowing and lively performance.


----------



## Bkeske

Angel Records 1969


----------



## Biwa

Dietrich Buxtehude:

Complete Organ Works, Vol. 1

Friedhelm Flamme
the Christoph Treutmann organ in Klosterkirche, St. Georg Grauhof bei Goslar


----------



## Joachim Raff

Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet Philharmonia/Guido Cantelli (conductor)(1951)

Sound obviously dated but one hell of a performance.


----------



## Bkeske

RCA Red Seal, reissue, late 1960's. Originally 1963


----------



## Rogerx

Aaron Pilsan plays Beethoven & Schubert

Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Pilsan is graceful and fluent in the 16 German Dances, while in Beethoven's Op. 31 No. 1 Sonata he relishes the composer's off-the-cuff wit and quasi-operatic humour...Pilsan is well recorded... - Gramophone Magazine, January 2015


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1967


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio

Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie, Martin Flämig


----------



## haydnguy

Very Nice! My wife has ordered a new stereo (CD) for me but I don't know what kind. I told her that characteristics I wanted.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Dante Symphony, Künstlerfestzug; Tasso

Staatskapelle Weimar, Knabenchor der Jenaer Philharmonie, Damen des Opernchores des Deutschen Nationaltheaters Weimar, Kirill Karabits


----------



## Gothos

A good way to start the day's listening.


----------



## Guest

Just take a look at how this amazing musician negotiates the keyboard and what a great sound he produces:

Horowitz, of course. It's literally the laying on of hands!!!






Here he is in 1978 with Zubin Mehta and the NYPO with Rachmaninov #3. He's just amazing but the highlight is the final few of minutes in the concerto where he raises his hand whilst playing and Mehta expresses a visible sigh of relief they made it to the end together!!






*WHAT A MUSICIAN*!!!


----------



## Rogerx

*Ludwig van Beethoven (17 December 1770 - 26 March 1827)*



Beethoven: Concerto No. 3 & Triple Concerto

Martin Helmchen (piano), Marie-Elisabeth Hecker (cello), Antje Weithaas (violin)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Andrew Manze


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: Il Pirata

Monteserrat Caballe, Barnabe Marti, Pietro Cappucilli

Coro Della Radiotelevisione Italiana, Roma, Orchestre Della Radiotelevisione Italiana, Roma, Orchestra della Radiotelevisione Italiana, Roma, Coro E Orchestra Della Radiotelevisione Italiana, Roma
Gianandrea Gavazzeni
Recorded: 1970-07-31
Recording Venue: 14-31 July 1970 / RAI Studios, Rome


----------



## Rogerx

Rameau: Le Grand Theatre de l'Amour

Opera Arias

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)

Les Ambassadeurs, Alexis Kossenko

International Record Review February 2014

I have little but praise for a captivating disc which reveals Rameau in all his varied and colourful finery. Devieilhe has a light and airy voice and an athletic technique with which to do justice to the composer's many technical demands...A winner!


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Four Last Songs, Brentano Lieder & Orchestral Lieder

Lucia Popp (soprano),** Edita Gruberova (soprano), Karita Mattila (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas

Vier letzte Lieder**

Brentano Lieder (6) Op. 68
Die heiligen drei Könige aus Morgenland Op. 56 No. 6
Frühlingsfeier Op. 56 No. 5
Meinem Kinde, Op. 37 No. 3
Muttertändelei, Op. 43 No. 2
Vier letzte Lieder
Op. 10 No. 1


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 147533
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet Philharmonia/Guido Cantelli (conductor)(1951)
> 
> Sound obviously dated but one hell of a performance.


Thanks for the reminder, *Joachim*, I think I'm gonna request this of Santa :









I sure do love Cantelli's performance of the Franck _Symphony_ which I haven't heard in some time.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Still haven't found our fave Christmas disk, a little suprised my wife hasn't asked about this, BUT SHE WILL!


----------



## Guest002

Thanks to a recommendation from David Hurwitz made over 6 months ago, I've spent the morning listening to Karel Ancerl's 1963 rendition of the _Glagolitic Mass_ and the 1961 recording of _Taras Bulba_, both with the Czech Philharmonic and the Mass with the Prague Philharmonic Choir.

The Taras Bulba in particular is luminous and full of orchestral detail I'd never heard before; but the Mass is an extraordinary good performance too, though I am not so keen on the soprano (Libuše Donanínská).

Both recordings are older than I am... but you simply wouldn't know it (not that I'm actually ancient in any case, you understand!!)

Incidentally, I was unable to make this forum work (posting images or links, etc) in Firefox this morning, after updating it to version 84. Could just be me, but I'm posting this now, complete with images and links, from the Brave browser instead, so if a new Firefox breaks things, switch browsers for a bit and see if it helps.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Symphony #3 ("Eroica") - Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt/VPO


Beethoven - "Kreutzer" Violin Sonata - Perlman/Ashkenazy


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 and 2 
Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 25

Sonatas KK 392-409


----------



## Alinde

Couperin - Leçons de ténèbres


----------



## Vasks

_'Tis the Season - Day 2_

*Hindemith - Introduction to "The Long Christmas Dinner" (Janowski/Wergo CD)
Britten - There is No Rose from "Ceremony of Carols" (Edwards/Royal Opera House CD)
Barber - Die Natali (Mester/Louisville LP)
Hindemith - Suite from "Tuttifantchen" [A Christmas Fairy Tale] (Tortelier/Chandos CD)*


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Háry János Suite, etc.

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Children's choir Magnificat, Budapest, Children's choir Miraculum, Kecskemét, Iván Fischer

Dances of Galanta
Dances of Marosszék
Gergely-járás (St. Gregory's day) 
Táncnóta (Dancing song)


----------



## Guest002

Another attractive Janáček setting of the mass. The Sanctus from this mass was later re-used/re-worked in the Glagolitic. James O'Donnell with the Choir of Westminster Cathedral


----------



## Flamme

Essential Classics - the best in classical music, with Ian Skelly.

0915 Your ideas for companion pieces on the Essential Classics playlist.

1010 Well-known musicians reveal their favourite performers.

1100 Essential Five - this week we bring you five musical sunrises.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qbh3


----------



## Chilham

JC Bach: Symphony No. 6

Sir Neville Marriner

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.5


----------



## Dimace

OK. For me the composer *Boulez* is someone I can't understand. The conductor Boulez is something else: Very significant and with many signature recordings. I don't know if his* Mahler's 5th* with the WPO is among them, but I find it VERY nice and emotionally STRONG.


----------



## HerbertNorman

The 6th and the 7th...


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21/ Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Chilham

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10

Herbert von Karajan

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Bourdon

*Corelli*

CD 2

Concertos 7-8-9-10-11 & 12


----------



## Guest002

A nod in tomorrow's birthday boy's direction.

Leif Segerstam conducting the Turku Philharmonic Orchestra in a full-length performance of Beethoven's _The Creatures of Prometheus_.


----------



## perempe

Clicked this one for my favorite channel, the female conductor and another new version of Holberg Suite.
Why is the piano still on the stage?

BTW, I'm impressed by the last two movements.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 127 & Op 131 - Gewandhaus Quartett*
Lithe and slightly understated but still very enjoyable.


----------



## starthrower

Disc 5


----------



## Mahlerton

Mahler - Symphony no.9

Herbert von Karajan

berlin philharmonic


----------



## Bourdon

*Strauss- Nicolai-Léhar*

Overtures of Old Vienna


----------



## Skakner

*Mahler's 5th* pilgrimage continues...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147550


December

George Winston, piano

1982, reissued 2010


----------



## perempe

I'm listening to the other pieces of the concert. Only the Bacewicz piece is new to me.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Trouvé!! And what would surely have been my death sentence has been suspended. This is truly a wonderful Christmas disk, earnestly recommended, and as mentioned, our favorite: most atmospheric with expressive voicings, creative arrangements, perfectly recorded and featuring a varied program that seems thoughtfully ordered.









I see conductor Stephen Mager felt compelled to post something about sales of his CD on Amazon; certainly can't fault him for his feelings about it, not that you can fight market forces...: "I am the composer and producer of this CD, and you should not have to pay more than $17 or $18 for this (new), plus shipping. It is still in print. Whoever is selling this for $0.99 is doing me (and you) a disservice."


----------



## Guest002

I am perhaps being a little unkind, but birthday boy's _Wellington's Victory_ deserves a run around the paddock now and again, if only for the hilarity that generally ensues.

Stanislav Skrowaczewski and the Minnesota Orchestra, plus (I kid you not) a flock of chirping birds and an obliging company of horses.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

perempe said:


> Clicked this one for my favorite channel, the female conductor and another new version of Holberg Suite.
> Why is the piano still on the stage?
> 
> BTW, I'm impressed by the last two movements.


Agree, last two movements are splendid. Despite the conductor's efforts, or so it seemed to me, the _Praeludium_ is played rather too reverently, at least for for my taste.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## eljr

Robin de Raaff: Atlantis (oratorio)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Netherlands Radio

Release Date: 4th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: CC72808
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 47 minutes

yet another play


----------



## eljr

Pärt: Stabat Mater

Gloriae Dei Cantores, Richard K. Pugsley

Release Date: 1st May 2020
Catalogue No: GDCD065
Label: Gloriae Dei Cantores
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*Ervin Schulhoff
Divertimento for String Quartet, op.14
Sextet for 2 Violins, 2 Violas and 2 Cellos
Duo for Violin and Cello*









*Kocian Quartet 
Jan Talich
Evzen Ratty*


----------



## eljr

A Festival of Nine Lessons & Carols: The Centenary Service

Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Stephen Cleobury

Release Date: 8th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: KGS0036
Label: Kings College
Length: 81 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
29th November 2019


----------



## Guest

Disc 3/4 today.


----------



## Guest

atsizat said:


>


I've seen Kissin twice in recital in Vienna; he's an intense and thoughtful artist. That year it was the Liszt 200 year anniversary and Kissen played an all Liszt program.


----------



## Merl

Got this one in a batch of cds I picked up earlier this year for a paltry 50p each. This one, alone, was worth the tenner I shelled out for all 20 discs (there were a few more crackers in there, too). Glorious!


----------



## Guest

I earlier posted a link to Rubinstein playing Chopin. I just found this interview with the musician, recorded in 1965:


----------



## tdc

Bach: Cantatas BWV 140, BWV 147

John Eliot Gardiner
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists


----------



## HenryPenfold

*DSCH* - String Quartet no.8
The Dragon Quartet. Label: Channel Classics. 24/192 Hi-Res download.

I have kept away from 8 for a while now (due to overdosing down the years, as many of us have done!) and returned to it this evening.

OMG! What music! The rest was an excellent idea!

This Chinese string quartet play in a way that's hard to describe, it's like they are just one instrument rather than four. That sounds silly, maybe it is!

Anyway, this is a stunningly good release and I recommend it with gusto! (the rest of the programme is excellent too).


----------



## Guest

These 2 SACDs will occupy me for a while. (All 5 late Sonatas are contained between the 2 discs.)


----------



## perempe

Haven't heard this 9th yet, just his other one.


----------



## Merl

HenryPenfold said:


> *DSCH* - String Quartet no.8
> The Dragon Quartet. Label: Channel Classics. 24/192 Hi-Res download.
> 
> I have kept away from 8 for a while now (due to overdosing down the years, as many of us have done!) and returned to it this evening.
> 
> OMG! What music! The rest was an excellent idea!
> 
> This Chinese string quartet play in a way that's hard to describe, it's like they are just one instrument rather than four. That sounds silly, maybe it is!
> 
> Anyway, this is a stunningly good release and I recommend it with gusto! (the rest of the programme is excellent too).


I recommended this one in the Weekly quartets thread too for the Shosty and Borodin, HP. It's a cracker.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Merl said:


> I recommended this one in the Weekly quartets thread too for the Shosty and Borodin, HP. It's a cracker.


I don't get on that thread, it doesn't really fit with my listening pattern. I think I miss out on quite a lot, seems like a good thread.

I bought this Dragon Quartet download about 2 years ago and played it to death. The Weinberg is very recommendable, too.


----------



## Guest

perempe said:


> Haven't heard this 9th yet, just his other one.


That Schubert symphony is one which grew on me over time and took a while to embrace. But I love it now and have come to terms with its 'heavenly length'.


----------



## D Smith

Continuing Beethoven

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 Kreutzer; Faust Melnikov. Terrfic performance and a great collection of all the sonatas. Recommended.










Beethoven: Violin Sonatas 7 and 10. Ehnes, Armstrong. I listened to these right after Faust and immediately thought, why is he using so much vibrato? Of course, within a few minutes Ehnes' playing sounded just fine. Shows how things are always relative. These are lovely more romantic performances.










Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 8. Lupu.










Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 Annie Fischer. The gold standard.










(I also listened to Levit, Grimaud, Jando and others but won't list them all).

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F Minor, Op. 95 "Serioso" Cuarteto Casals. This is a wonderful set.


----------



## perempe

Christabel said:


> That Schubert symphony is one which grew on me over time and took a while to embrace. But I love it now and have come to terms with its 'heavenly length'.


I heard it 2 months ago in a concert, but it was a light-weighted interpretation, I prefer Furtwängler's approach.


----------



## MusicSybarite

D Smith said:


> Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F Minor, Op. 95 "Serioso" Cuarteto Casals. This is a wonderful set.


I heard this ensemble live playing most of his quartets. A really fantastic experience.


----------



## Knorf

Happy 250th Birthday, Ludwig! (If it _is_ today. This is uncertain⁠-not that it matters.)

*Ludwig van Beethoven*:

Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73 "Emporer"
Richard Goode
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer










Mass in C major, Op. 86
Genia Kühmeier, Gerhild Romberger, Maximilian Schmitt, Luca Pisaroni
Chor und Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Guest

perempe said:


> I heard it 2 months ago in a concert, but it was a light-weighted interpretation, I prefer Furtwängler's approach.


I wasn't speaking about the performance but the symphony itself. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ELbowe

One of the best for this time of year:
Anonymous 4 ‎- On Yoolis Night
Label: Harmonia Mundi CD, 1993


----------



## Joachim Raff

Rimsky Korsakov: Christmas Eve

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra
Kees Bakels
Recorded: November 2004
Recording Venue: Dewan Filharmonik PETRONAS Hall, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bach - Christmas Oratorio, Parts I-III*
Harnoncourt on Harmonia Mundi, Schreier on Philips, and Gardiner on Archiv, respectively for the three parts

The first half of Bach's huge oratorio for today's Christmas choral fix. Since I use streaming, I have the luxury of directly comparing performances. Listening to the distinctive period mannerisms of Harnoncourt and Gardiner along with the unforced modern instruments and large choir of Schreier was an interesting experience! Shall finish tomorrow.

Right now, I have to get in at least some LvB for the big day, so:

*Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major*
Michael Korstick

One of my favorite Beethoven sonatas in an excellent performance by a pianist who I'm hearing for the first time. Very impressed! Plenty of power, excitement, and beauty in Korstick's approach. Beautifully recorded too.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas With Leontyne Price

Leontyne Price (soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

The 40 minutes of greatest recording history, mid summer ( Recording the most glorious Tosca) with this result.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Music for Piano and Wind Quintet

Stephen Hough (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet


----------



## Bkeske

Symphonies 1-3. 1972 box set, UK release









Symphonies 4-6. 1974 box set.









Was going to finish with my Karajan set, but started too late.


----------



## Rogerx

*Domenico Cimarosa (17 December 1749 - 11 January 1801)*



Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor

Elly Ameling (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus, Vittorio Negri


----------



## perempe

*KODÁLY 138
*Kodály: Énekszó, Op. 1 - 1,2,6,5,7,8,11,12,13,14,16
Kodály: Adagio
Kodály: Sonatina
Kodály: Meditation on a motive of Debussy
Kodály: Sonata for Cello and Piano, Op. 4

Gábor Bretz (vocals), László Fenyő (cello), Zsuzsanna Gráf, Gábor Farkas (piano)

Just started listening this. Bretz, who performs frequently outside Hungary, is impressive.
Énekszó might be strange for those who don't speak Hungarian. Introductions to the works in English as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Opp 54 & 55

performed from the 1789 London edition published by Longman and Broderip

The London Haydn Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 26

sonatas KK 410-427


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Italian cantatas

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Léa Desandre (mezzo)

Le Concert d'Astrée, Emmanuelle Haïm (harpsichord, organ and conductor)


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Settle Symphony performing Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3" and "Symphony No. 6":










edit: Large snow storm across the NE of US has given me a snow day...no school!


----------



## Guest002

Hmmm. I think this might be a candidate for the 'overflow' directory.

Thomas Adès and the London Symphony Orchestra doing various works. Currently, 'Asyla'. It is sonicalluy "interesting", but not exactly what I would consider to be "music".

Pitchforks at the ready, I realise.


----------



## Guest002

I'm not overly fond of Elgar, but this is like a long drink of cool, sparkling water after the desert that was Adès!

Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic performing Elgar's Symphony No. 2. I may do #1 later.


----------



## Rogerx

Home- Kian Soltani (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73: No. 2. Lebhaft, leicht
Schumann: Myrthen, Op. 25
Soltani: Persian Fire Dance
Vali: Persian Folk Songs


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianoconcert 23 & 27


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Since yesterday:
The last one is Mackerras, Mendelssohn symphony no 4 and Midsummer night's dream


----------



## Malx

Earlier:

*Mozart, Die Zauberflote - A fabulous cast of soloists, Philharmonia Orchestra, Klemperer.*

Great sound in this remastering of my preferred Magic Flute - preferred due to the lack of recitatives.


----------



## Vasks

_'Tis the Season - Day 3_

*Berlioz - Overture to Part 2 of "L'enfance du Christ" (Davis/London CD)
Balle - The Bells Ring Out & A Little Child (Holton/Naxos CD)
Mielck - Old Germanic Yule Feast (Murdvee/Toccata CD)
Lyapunov - Fetes de Noel (Andjaparidze/Naxos CD)
Tchaikovsky - Nutcracker Suite (Bernstein/Columbia LP)*


----------



## eljr

The New York Concert - Evgeny Kissin & Emerson Quartet

Evgeny Kissin (piano)

Emerson Quartet

Release Date: 12th Apr 2019
Catalogue No: 4836574
Label: DG
Length: 98 minutes

CD I


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147590


*Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni*

Adagio in G minor (1)
Adagios from 17 Oboe Concertos, opp. 7 and 9 (2)
Sinfonia for 2 Oboes (2)

Capella Istropolitana (1)
Richard Edlinger

The London Virtuosi (2)
John Georgiadis

1997


----------



## Bourdon

*Gabrieli*


----------



## Rogerx

The Sound of Christmas

Placido Domingo Minuit, Chretiens (O Holy Night) 
Edita Gruberova Leise Rieselt Der Schee 
Peter Hofmann Adeste Fideles 
Mirella Freni Ave Maria 
Kurt Rydl Jingle Bells 
Die Wiener Sängerknaben Vom Himmel Hoch 
José Carreras White Christmas 
Katia Ricciarelli Mille Cherubini In Coro 
Kurt Rydl Santa Claus Is Coming To Town 
Edda Moser Frohliche Weihnacht Uberall 
Peter Dvorský Die Post Troika 
Placido Domingo Silent Night


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## eljr

Handel: Messiah

Elly Ameling, Anna Reynolds, Philip Langridge, Gwynne Howell

Academy & Chorus of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Release Date: 18th Sep 1995
Catalogue No: 4448242
Label: Decca
Series: Double Decca
Length: 2 hours 19 minutes

CD I


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 3 - Helsinki PO, Leif Segerstam.*

A recent addition - very nice performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Mer / Images/ Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia,

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## D Smith

More Beethoven string quartets for his extended birthday. All excellent performances.

Beethoven: String Quartet in F major, op. 18/1 Quatuor Voce










Beethoven: String Quartet In D, Op. 18/3 Artemis Quartet










Beethoven: String Quartet in F major, Op. 59/1. Emerson Quartet.










Beethoven: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 59/2. Takacs Quartet










Beethoven: String Quartet in C major, Op. 59/3 Belcea Quartet


----------



## ELbowe

Christmas present to self!! Just arrived in post….my first Blu-Ray audio….exciting. 
Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos 1-5, Overtures, A Midsummer Night's Dream
Sir John Eliot Gardiner & London Symphony Orchestra 
Label: LSO Live 4 × SACD, Hybrid, Multichannel, Compilation Blu-ray, Blu-ray Audio


----------



## Guest002

I don't seem to be able to get enough Janáček at the moment!

Sir Charles Mackerras in various recordings and live performances of some Janáček orchestral works (such as The Cunning Little Vixen Suite, Jealousy, Káta Kabanová, Sinfonietta and so forth) with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Excellent stuff, all.


----------



## Marinera

Today's listening.


----------



## eljr

Handel: Messiah

Elly Ameling, Anna Reynolds, Philip Langridge, Gwynne Howell

Academy & Chorus of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Release Date: 18th Sep 1995
Catalogue No: 4448242
Label: Decca
Series: Double Decca
Length: 2 hours 19 minutes

CD II


----------



## eljr

Robin de Raaff: Entangled Tales

Marien van Staalen (cello)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, The Hague Philharmonic, Het Gelders Orkest, Yannick Nézet-Séguin, Neeme Järvi, Antonello Manacorda

Release Date: 7th Apr 2017
Catalogue No: CC72747
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## Knorf

eljr said:


> Robin de Raaff: Entangled Tales
> 
> Marien van Staalen (cello)
> 
> Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, The Hague Philharmonic, Het Gelders Orkest, Yannick Nézet-Séguin, Neeme Järvi, Antonello Manacorda


A fantastic disc by a really interesting, imaginative, and highly skillful composer! Hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## Marinera

Glass and Handel


----------



## Itullian

All 3 volumes of her Vivaldi cello concertos.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*:

Overture _Zur Namensfeier_, Op. 115
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado










Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D major, Op. 61
Wolfgang Schneiderhan
Berliner Philharmoniker, Eugen Jochum










Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Triple Concerto - Richter/Oistrakh/Rostropovich/Karajan/BPO


Beethoven - Cello Sonata #3, Op.69 - Du Pre/Barenboim


----------



## Guest




----------



## eljr

Alpha & O: Music for Advent & Christmas

The Choirs of St Catharine's College, Cambridge, Edward Wickham

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: RES10268
Label: Resonus Classics
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## eljr

Knorf said:


> A fantastic disc by a really interesting, imaginative, and highly skillful composer! Hope you're enjoying it!


I enjoy everything!


----------



## eljr

Kontrapunctus said:


>


This.

I recall I loved this. I seem to have forgotten all about it though. I will place it in my queue.


----------



## Malx

I have listened to a lot of Beethoven recently but it would remiss of me not to play something today.
One, a favourite piece that was one of the first Beethoven works I got to know thirty years or so ago + a work I rarely play which I'll take this opportunity to give a spin.

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto - Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Orchestre des Champs-Élysées, Philippe Herreweghe.*

*Beethoven, Choral Fantasy - Soloists, Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano), Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Nikolaus Hanoncourt.*


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven:*

Septet in E-flat major, Op. 20
Berlin Soloists










Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat major, Op. 16
Heinz Holliger, Eduard Brunner, Hermann Baumann, Klaus Thunemann, Alfred Brendel


----------



## Open Book

I'm watching performances of Beethoven's late quartets by different subsets of the Berlin Philharmonic. Pre-taped but streaming, later available in the archive of Digital Concert Hall. Nice lecture about the pieces themselves from one of the string players.

They will have played all the quartets and other chamber pieces for Beethoven's 250th birthday over these last four days.

It's great to hear chamber music from the orchestra. It's been their response to COVID. Fewer people onstage and an experiment for them and their audience.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/home


----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker (Standard Edition)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle

Release Date: 2nd Nov 2010
Catalogue No: 6463852
Label: EMI
Length: 86 minutes

Cd I


----------



## Lars1976

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-369394757%2F2020-hildes-marsj-lydfil-pr-15122020


----------



## Eramire156

For the string quartet thread

*Antonin Dvorak 
String Quartet no.14 in A flat major, op.105









Panocha Quartet *

and now

*Johann Sebastian Bach 
English Suites nos.1 & 3









Sviatoslav Richter*


----------



## Merl

Also for the weekly string quartet thread. Excellent recording. The American isnt a great one but the 14th is a belter.


----------



## perempe

Mahler 4 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Mengelberg
Mahler 7 - Cleveland Orchestra, Boulez (stopped the final movement to prepare liver & onions)


----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker (Standard Edition)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle

Release Date: 2nd Nov 2010
Catalogue No: 6463852
Label: EMI
Length: 86 minutes

Cd II


----------



## eljr

Lars1976 said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-369394757%2F2020-hildes-marsj-lydfil-pr-15122020


who is Hilde and why is she marching?


----------



## Guest

My first Mahler recording--still packs a wallop today! (LP version)


----------



## Eramire156

*Ernest Bloch
Music for Cello and Piano *









*Raphael Wallfisch
John York*


----------



## D Smith

Finishing up the String Quartets and starting on the symphonies. I'm running behind.

Beethoven: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 74 "Harp" Engegårdkvartetten. (Sorry I couldn't find the album cover for this one)

Beethoven: String Quartet in B-Flat Major, Op. 130. Elias String Quartet










Beethoven: String Quartet in A minor, Op. 132 Quatuor Ebene. This is a fantastic set.










Beethoven: String Quartet in F major, Op. 135. Quartetto Italiano. The gold standard.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 de Vreind, Netherlands. This is an excellent complete set especially the early symphonies.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 2. Savall. Le Concert des Nations My vote for best album of 2020.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Guarneri Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147606


*Max Bruch*

Violin Concerto No. 1
Scottish Fantasy

Kyung Wha Chung, violin
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Rudolpf Kempe

1972, reissued 2011


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Missa Solemnis_, Op. 123
Lella Cuberli, Trudeliese Schmidt, Vinson Cole, José van Dam
Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Bkeske

Open Book said:


> I'm watching performances of Beethoven's late quartets by different subsets of the Berlin Philharmonic. Pre-taped but streaming, later available in the archive of Digital Concert Hall. Nice lecture about the pieces themselves from one of the string players.
> 
> They will have played all the quartets and other chamber pieces for Beethoven's 250th birthday over these last four days.
> 
> It's great to hear chamber music from the orchestra. It's been their response to COVID. Fewer people onstage and an experiment for them and their audience.
> 
> https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/home


I've missed all of these as they have been broadcast during the day, but looking forward to when they are included in the archives. But, they have also performed full orchestra pieces since having to play before no audience recently.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Enjoying this piece from the LP:


----------



## Biwa

Karl WEIGL (1881-1949)

Cello Concerto 
Two Pieces for Violoncello and Piano 
Menuetto for Violoncello and Piano 
Cello Sonata 
Raphael Wallfisch (cello)
John York (piano)
Edward Rushton (piano) (sonata)
Konzerthausorchester Berlin/Nicholas Milton


----------



## pmsummer

A VENETIAN CHRISTMAS
*Giovanni Gabrieli - Cipriano de Rore*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:









*Knoxville: Summer of 1915*










Current listening:


----------



## ELbowe

pmsummer said:


> A VENETIAN CHRISTMAS
> *Giovanni Gabrieli - Cipriano de Rore*
> Gabrieli Consort & Players
> Paul McCreesh - director
> _
> Archiv Produktion_


*Great minds think alike!!! I have this ready for the morrow; one of my all time favourite Christmas albums and bonus ....I love the cover...magical!!! My scan would not come close to your set-up!!! Thanks!!*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Gade, N: En sommerdag paa landet (A Summer's Day in the Country), Op. 55

Rheinland Palatinate State Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Schmidt


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147612


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Sonata in F major No. 1 for cello and piano, op. 5
12 variations on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" (Die Zauberflöte by Mozart), op. 66
12 variations on "See the conqu'ring hero comes" (Judas Maccabaeus by Handel), WoO 45
7 variations on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen" (Die Zauberflöte by Mozart), WoO 46
Sonata in A major No. 3 for cello and piano, op. 69

Anne Gastinel, cello
François-Frédéric Guy, piano

2004


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded five discs of Christmas music into the CD player:

1. *The King's College Choir: O Come All Ye Faithful *(The King's College Choir of Cambridge sings traditional hymns for Christmas and Advent directed by Stephen Cleory w/David Briggs, organ) Decca/Argo
2. *The Cambridge Singers Christmas Album* (The Cambridge Singers sing traditional English and European Carols, Choruses, Motets by *Handel*, *Sweelinck*, *Victoria*, *Berlioz*, *Schmitt*, a few choice carols by *Britten*, *Tavener*, and *Vaughan Williams* w/John Rutter & the City of London Sinfonia) Collegium Records
3. *Fear and Rejoice: Music for Advent by Tavener, Gorecki, Howells, Rutter, Warlock, and Vaughan Williams* sung by the St. John's Choir of Cambridge directed by Christopher Robinson) Nimbus Records
4. *Menotti*: _Amahl and the Night Visitors_ (Thomas Schippers/Unknown Orchestra & Chorus w/Chet Allen as "Amahl", Rosemary Kuhlmann as " The Mother", and Andrew McKinley, David Aiken, and Leon Lishner as "The Three Kings") RCA Gold Seal
5. *Christmastide with Jessye Norman* (Jessye Norman sings traditional Christmas carols w/The New York Choral Society, The American Boychoir, the Empire Chamber Ensemble, conducted by Robert de Cormier and arranged by Donald Fraser) Philips Records

We start with some really solid English choirs that show a not just the exemplar skills and training, but also the deep cultural and spiritual connection to the music. While the King's Choir kicks things off with some very traditional hymns that we should all recognize (_O Come All Ye Faithful_, _Away in a Manger_ etc.); the Cambridge Choir takes things slightly away from the familiarity zone with some lesser known hymns touching upon various European traditions, as well as, along the lines of some our favorite classical composers. Next up is the St. John's Choir, and there's very little on this disc that you will recognize as "Christmas" but that's not a bad thing as some very fine eclectic and some quasi-minimalist composers such as John Tavener and Henryk Gorecki carry on in the grand fashion, the highlight being Tavener's _Fear and Rejoice_ which has a sense of constant circular movement.

We then move on to Gian-Carlo Menotti's _Amahl and the Night Visitors_, a very entertaining little mini-opera based on the the three king's stop over at the home of a widow and her disabled son. Like his good friend and one-time life-partner, Samuel Barber, Menotti's style is tonal, rich, lyrical, and very accessible; but unlike Barber who whose music always intense, anxious, and slightly melancholy; Menotti is more upbeat and playful.

We end with the fabulous Jessye Norman singing the usual collection of standard Christmas hymns that have been covered hundreds of times by pop stars, rock stars, jazz artists, country artists, folk artists, and classical music artists, mostly out to make some fast money on Christmas. The ocean of Christmas fare is majority cheap, tacky, mushy, bland, insincere, and in my opinion, only occasionally listenable; but Jessye Norman soars like a falcon soprano above the rest and reassures us that Christmas can be sincere and beautiful. The tracks are blended together without pause creating the effect of being in flight. The dynamics on this album take the listener though tender and heart-felt valleys and on upward to powerful hills and mountains in seamless fashion.


----------



## pmsummer

DOULCE MEMOIRE
_Glosas, Passeggiati & Diminutions Around 1600_
*Claudio Monteverdi - Girolamo Dalla Casa - Diego Ortiz - Ricardo Rognono - Cipriano de Rore - Angelo Notari - Giovanni Maria Trabaci - Bartolomeo de Selma - Adrian Willaert - Vincenzo Bonnizzi - Giovanni Antonio Terzi*
_Hille Perl_ - viola da gamba, principal
Andrew Lawrence-King - arpa doppia
Matthias Müller - tenor viola, violone
Martina Rothbauer - viola da gamba
Robert Sagasser - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - bass lute, chitarrone, lute, renaissance guitar
Paulina van Laarhoven - viola da gamba
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bach - Christmas Oratorio, Parts IV-VI*
Karl Richter on Archiv, Rene Jacobs on Harmonia Mundi, and Ralf Otto on Capriccio, respectively

The second half of Bach's great oratorio for today's Christmas choral listening, with three very different performances. Of them I liked the Otto best; perfect middle-of-the-road HIP without the over-the-top theatrics of Jacobs. Besides the soloists, I still don't get the love for anything Karl Richter (his conducting, that is).

Playing now, to continue the (belated) Beethoven celebrations:

*Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15 in A minor*
Busch Quartet

One of the most classic recordings in the catalog, and one that always rewards revisiting.


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano), the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, and The Cantus Ensemble in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requeim":


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Ferlendis - Oboe Concertos & Trios

Haydn Orchestra, Diego Dini-Ciacci (oboe & direction)

Oboe Concertos Nos. 1-3
Sonatas for Oboe, Flute and Bassoon 1-6


----------



## 13hm13

Schumann, Hindemith: Cello Concertos / Tortelier, Dorati, Downes

1962/1967/mono


----------



## Bkeske

CD #4, Quartets 8,9,&10


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp)


----------



## AeolianStrains

Langgard, Symphony No. 1 (Dausgaard: Danish National Symphony Orchestra 2008)


----------



## SanAntone

Brahms: String Quintet No. 1 in F Major, Op. 88 
Budapest


----------



## Gothos

Now where did I put that Italian/English dictionary?


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## Merl

Seeing as I've binged on Dvorak SQ14s for the weekly quartet why not play some more Dvorak SQs from the car USB. I"ll do so from the Stamitz set for a change.


----------



## Rogerx

Veni Emmanuel-Music for Advent

The Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Graham Ross

trad.: O come, o come, Emmanuel
Bach, J S: Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern, BWV436
Byrd: Vigilate (from Cantiones sacrae 1589)
Howells: Magnificat (Gloucester, 1946)
Howells: The fear of the Lord
Mendelssohn: Say, where is he born, the King of Judaea
Praetorius, M: Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen
Rachmaninov: Bogoroditse Devo (Rejoice, O Virgin) (from Vespers, Op. 37)
Ross, Graham: I sing of a maiden
Ross, Guy: O Come, O come, Emmanuel
Rutter: Hymn to the Creator of Light
Sheppard, J: Audivi vocem de caelo
Tavener: God is With Us (A Christmas Proclamation)
Warlock: Bethlehem Down
Williams, Roderick: O Adonai


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah

Kaaren Erickson, Sylvia McNair (sopranos), Alfreda Hodgson (mezzo-soprano), Jon Humphrey (tenor), Richard Stilwell (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra Chamber Chorus, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## elgar's ghost

No posts here for four days due to using up last month's laptop data allowance all too soon, and I found that trying to post on this thread by phone was far too awkward. :lol:

Johannes Brahms - various works part one for last night, concluding this morning.

_Scherzo_ in E-flat minor for piano op.4 (1851):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C op.1 (1852-53):
Piano Sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.2 (1852):
Piano Sonata no.3 in F-minor op.5 (1853):
_Vier Balladen_ for piano op.10 (1854):










Piano Trio no.1 in B op.8 (1853 - rev. 1887):


----------



## Malx

*Dvorak, String Quartet No 14 - Panocha Quartet.*

An early Christmas present on a self indulgent level.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


----------



## Guest

Brahms, Symphony No. 2/VPO/Kleiber:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto Nos. I and 2

Radu Lupu (piano)
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta
Recorded: 1979-03-30


----------



## Guest002

Edward Gardner, the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra and Louis Lortie on the piano play two fine Saint-Saëns piano concertos.


----------



## eljr

Odin's Raven Magic

Sigur Rós

Release Date: 4th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: 9029682723
Label: Krunk


----------



## Guest002

Frederick Delius' _A Mass of Life_, conducted by Richard Hickox with the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Jean Rodgers (soprano), Jean Rigby (mezzo-soprano), Nigel Robson (tenor), Peter Coleman-Wright (baritone).

Considering it's Delius, it's really quite good.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 27

sonatas KK 428-448


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair

Edgar - Raphaëlle - David - Jérémie

Edgar Moreau (cello), Raphaëlle Moreau, David Moreau (violins), Jérémie Moreau (piano)

Dvořák: Bagatelles, Op. 47
Dvořák: Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)
Korngold: Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)
Korngold: Suite, Op. 23 for 2 Violins, Cello & Piano (Left hand)


----------



## Taplow

The great John Ogdon …










*Scriabin*: Piano Sonatas
John Ogdon
EMI/Warner: 365 332-2


----------



## sbmonty

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 In E Flat, Op. 117
Pacifica Quartet


----------



## HerbertNorman

This lockdown is the moment to try and get connection with a composer , with whom I haven't been able to get connection with that much in the past . I must say have enjoyed this listen. Abbado at his best too.


----------



## Vasks

_'Tis the Season - Day 4_


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Symphony#7 - Karajan/BPO ('63)

My favorite performance from this '63 cycle


----------



## eljr

Berg: Drei Orchesterstücke, Op. 6

San Francisco Symphony, Michael Tilson Thomas

Release Date: 30th Jun 2017
Catalogue No: SFS0070
Label: SFS Media
Length: 21 minutes


----------



## mparta

Technical glitches, maybe a Russian thing, who knows.

Muti, Vienna Phil, Schubert symphony #4.

It's easy to find too much drive in some things that Muti has done (or too little in the last few years, I think his conducting has taken on a tired aspect). But then I listen to these performances, or see the DVD of Rossini's Moise or Verdi/Ernani and I love the music and I incidentally think, wow, that is great conducting!!

I love these Schubert symphonies, they seem to get the short shrift but I had the Marriner/ASMF set, and the Immerseel Anima Eterna Brugge as a period alternative, and I splurged on Harnoncourt's fancy Berlin box. The music is indestructible and rewards so many different approaches.

I have seen some Mozart quartets go by here and would recommend the Franz Schubert Quartett Wien..It's Nimbus, and a few stream on Amazon. Really beautiful, no sense that there's any extracurricular need to impress, just make beautiful music.

Still can't upload an image

https://www.discogs.com/Wolfgang-Am...n-Celebrated-String-Quartets/release/12095349


----------



## Rogerx

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & Piano Concerto

André Previn (piano & conductor)

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

mparta said:


> Technical glitches, maybe a Russian thing, who knows.
> 
> Muti, Vienna Phil, Schubert symphony #4.
> 
> It's easy to find too much drive in some things that Muti has done (or too little in the last few years, I think his conducting has taken on a tired aspect). But then I listen to these performances, or see the DVD of Rossini's Moise or Verdi/Ernani and I love the music and I incidentally think, wow, that is great conducting!!
> 
> I love these Schubert symphonies, they seem to get the short shrift but I had the Marriner/ASMF set, and the Immerseel Anima Eterna Brugge as a period alternative, and I splurged on Harnoncourt's fancy Berlin box. The music is indestructible and rewards so many different approaches.
> 
> I have seen some Mozart quartets go by here and would recommend the Franz Schubert Quartett Wien..It's Nimbus, and a few stream on Amazon. Really beautiful, no sense that there's any extracurricular need to impress, just make beautiful music.
> 
> Still can't upload an image
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/Wolfgang-Am...n-Celebrated-String-Quartets/release/12095349


Posting pictures

:tiphat:


----------



## mparta

Thanks for the reference on posting pictures. But this seems to be a "today" thing, I usually can save an image to my computer and then choose to search my computer rather than a URL. Today when I click on "computer", nothing happens.
Given the inordinate influence my posts have on the body politic, again, I posit foreign interference.

And if this works, voila!


----------



## eljr

Serenity

Megan Page Gallagher (vocals), Jonathan Palmer Lakeland (piano), Emily Shusdock (vocals), Corey Everly (piano), Ryan John (vocals), Kathryn Trave (vocals), Matthew Henry (vocals)

The Same Stream Choir, James Jordan

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: GIACD-1078
Label: GIA ChoralWorks
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt*

Deuxième Année Italie


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147630


*Franz Schubert*

Impromptus, op. 90 nos.1-4
Impromptus, op. 142 nos. 1-4

Klára Würtz, piano

2011


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part two for late afternoon and early evening.

_Variationen über ein Thema von Robert Schumann_ in F-sharp minor for piano op.9 (1854):
_Variationen über ein eigenes Thema_ in D for piano op.21a (1857):
_Variationen über ein ungarisches Lied_ in D for piano op.21b (c. 1853-56):










_Geistliches Lied_ [_Spiritual Song_] for mixed choir and organ op.30 [Text: Paul Fleming] (1856):
_Ave Maria_ for female choir and organ op.12 (1858):










Piano Concerto no.1 in D-minor op.15 (1854-59):










_Serenade no.1_ in D for flute, two clarinets, bassoon, horn, violin, viola, cello and bass op.11 - arr. for large for orchestra (orig. 1857-58 - arr. 1859):








***

(*** same recording, but on Philips' Virtuoso imprint with different artwork)


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: West Side Story

Kiri Te Kanawa (Maria), José Carreras (Tony), Tatiana Troyanos (Anita), Kurt Ollmann (Riff), Marilyn Horne (mezzo - 'Somewhere')

Leonard Bernstein

On urgent demand


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qb4d








Hannah French offers listeners a chance to hear at greater length the recordings reviewed and discussed in yesterday's Record Review, including more from the recommended version of the Building a Library work, César Franck's Organ Chorales.


----------



## D Smith

Continuing with Beethoven.

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3. Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique & John Eliot Gardiner. Still sounds great 25 years later.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 4. Andris Nelsons, Vienna Philharmonic. This set didn't seem to make much of a splash but I really enjoy it. This is one of the best fourths I've heard.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 Les Siècles & François-Xavier Roth. What a fiery opening. The orchestra really digs into it. I especially enjoyed the third movement which ambles through in parts and then gradually accelerates as the fourth starts. Really makes you listen. Fantastic finish. Recommended.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin & Bernhard Forck. I found this more interesting than successful. I kept listening to the unusual orchestra balance rather than the music. It didn't feel pastoral to me at all but it had an exciting thunderstorm. Good for a change of pace.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 7. Kirill Petrenko. Berlin. Excellent sprightly performance. The Philharmonic sounds really nimble and quick on its feet. Recommended.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> *Scarlatti*
> 
> CD 27
> 
> sonatas KK 428-448


I have this wonderful artist on the same recording - a double DC I think - which always provides huge pleasure. I'll have to get it out again and listen before Christmas.


----------



## Malx

*Berwald, Symphony No 4 - Malmo SO, Sixten Ehrling.*


----------



## Eramire156

*Brahms and Stern in the morning*

*Johannes Brahms
Violin Sonatas 1 & 3









Isaac Stern
Alexander Zakin *


----------



## eljr

Credo

Marina Rebeka (soprano), Sinfonietta Riga, Latvian Radio Choir & Modestas Pitrenas

Release Date: 11th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: PRIMA007
Label: Prima Classic
Length: 78 minutes

listening to an excerpt from this new release


----------



## eljr

Tranquillity - Voices Of Deep Calm

St.Petersburg Chamber Choir, Natalia Kornieva (soprano), Dmitri Hvorostovsky (baritone), Tim Storms (vocalist), Alexander Ranne (tenor)

Nikolai Korniev

Release Date: 17th Aug 2012
Catalogue No: 3709935
Label: Decca
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## perempe

Hvorostovsky recital with the Ural Philharmonic Orchestra in 2 hours
Mupa.hu

Tchaikovsky: Eugen Onegin - Polonaise
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - Streltzy's Nest is Sleeping Soundly
Rubinshtein: Demon - Na Vosdushnom okeane
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italian
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades - O, tak poslushaite... Odnazhdy v Versale
Rachmaninoff: Aleko - Ves tabor spit
Borodin: Prince Igor - Ni sna, ni otdykha

Rossini: Guglielmo Tell - Resta immobile
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - Alzati... Eri tu, che macchiavi
Rossini: La Gazza Ladra - Ouverture
Verdi: Il Trovatore - Tutto è deserto.. Il Balen del suo sorriso
Ravel: La Valse
Verdi: Rigoletto - Cortigiani, vil razza dannata


Watch Idomeneo with Vargas on Sunday as well!


----------



## Malx

*Per Nørgård: Symphony No 6 - Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds.*

A definite grower - each hearing brings on greater enjoyment.


----------



## ELbowe

Flamme said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qb4d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah French offers listeners a chance to hear at greater length the recordings reviewed and discussed in yesterday's Record Review, including more from the recommended version of the Building a Library work, César Franck's Organ Chorales.


*
Yes indeed! Also for the Organ enthusiasts there is wonderful in debt analysis of the Franck works on Record Review, as you mentioned, with Anna Lapwood. This is the link (I hope!):*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000qbhy


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Antonio Vivaldi - Le Quattro Stagioni
The English Concert - Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in C minor, op.17 no.4
String Quartet in G major, op.17 no.5
String Quartet in D major, op.17 no.6*









*Aeolian Quartet *


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

Christabel said:


> I have this wonderful artist on the same recording - a double DC I think - which always provides huge pleasure. I'll have to get it out again and listen before Christmas.


I'm listening to whole bunch the last two weeks.It is a lot to listen to but they are with a few exceptions very enjoyable to listen to.


----------



## Isaac Blackburn

Bruckner- Symphony No. 9. Guilini. I like this recording: Mov. 1 is slow, but clear, strong, and driven. The scherzo is taken very fast, I assume to balance the tempo of the first movement, and the speed brings out its vicious demonic force- as opposed to the heavy peasant foot-dance that Bernstein makes it (although I like Bernstein's too).


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

A delightful oddity this morning to get in the spirit...

*William Henry Fry - Santa Claus Symphony*
Tony Rowe/Royal Scottish National Orchestra (Naxos)

From the program notes, downloaded off Primephonic:

_William Henry Fry was the first native-born American to write for large symphonic forces, and the first to write a grand opera. He was the first music critic for a major newspaper, and the first vociferously to insist that Americans support the music created on their own soil...At the time it was composed, "Santa Claus - A Christmas Symphony" was the longest instrumental composition ever written on a single subject, with unbroken continuity._

This is light, cheesy music, but so much fun! It would also be a great work to get kids hooked on classical music. Give it a listen if you want your spirits lifted for the holiday season.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich & Haydn*

CD 30


----------



## Guest002

mparta said:


> Thanks for the reference on posting pictures. But this seems to be a "today" thing, I usually can save an image to my computer and then choose to search my computer rather than a URL. Today when I click on "computer", nothing happens.
> Given the inordinate influence my posts have on the body politic, again, I posit foreign interference.
> 
> And if this works, voila!


I shall guess you're using Firefox browser and that you've just upgraded to version 84.

The big new feature in Firefox v.84 is that they finally killed off Flash -and I think that means those little buttons that you click to post a picture etc are rendered non-functional.

I posted about it two days ago in this thread. I switched to the Brave browser (which is based on Chromium), which hasn't killed off Flash quite yet (but it will do so soon-ish, so let's hope the forum software can function in a non-Flash world by then, otherwise we're all screwed (since Opera, and Edge, and pretty much any browser you want to mention is based on Chromium).

So few people have complained about buttons not doing anything, however, that we're either mostly Internet Explorer users (shudder!), or it's got nothing to do with the Firefox upgrade at all and I'm just chasing shadows. I guess we'll see as more people upgrade...


----------



## mparta

Safari, but the upload web site that someone showed me worked, so there is a not too difficult work around. 
This: https://postimages.org
Life's little challenges


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Johann Sebastian Bach - Goldberg variations

Irma Issakadze
grand piano : Shigeru Kawai SK7

SACD


----------



## mparta

So same problem in Safari and uploading files to Gmail.
Problem went away in Chrome.
So as you suggested, a browser issue.


----------



## Merl

I use Firefox all the time and there's no problem with it and this site at all. All buttons work fine for me.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

This glorious box is definitely one of the best purchases I made in terms of music this year. This Brahms 1 is just fantastic!


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> *Per Nørgård: Symphony No 6 - Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds.*
> 
> A definite grower - each hearing brings on greater enjoyment.
> 
> View attachment 147634


a very nice idea!


----------



## Knorf

*Krzysztof Penderecki*: Symphony No. 2 "Christmas"
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit

Quoth my wife: "It's not very Christmassy..."

I had no argument. But to be fair, too much of what sounds "Christmassy" is defined by Xmas songs that were popular when Baby Boomers were children.


----------



## eljr

The Leftovers - Music From the Hbo Series - Season One

Max Richter

Release Date: 7th Aug 2015
Catalogue No: SILCD1485
Label: Silva Screen Records


----------



## eljr

Knorf said:


> what sounds "Christmassy" is defined by Xmas songs that were popular when Baby Boomers were children.


So, so true...

..........


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part three for tonight.

_Serenade no.2_ in A for orchestra op.16 (1858-59 - rev. 1875):








***

(*** the same recording, but on Philips' _Virtuoso_ imprint with different artwork)

_Psalm XIII_ for female choir and organ op.27 (1859):
_Zwei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.29 [Texts: Paulus Speratus/_Psalm LI_ (bet. c. 1856-60):










String Sextet no.1 in B-flat op.18 (1859-60):










Piano Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.25 (1861):


----------



## Knorf

*Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov*: Suite from _Christmas Eve_
Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Aside from the "Witches' Sabbath" movement, this is pretty Christmassy.


----------



## Rambler

*Palestrina: Missa Pape Marcelli & Allegri: Miserere* Choir of Westminster Abbey directed by Simon Preston on Archiv









Also includes some shorter works by Palestrina, Anerio, Nanino & Giovannelli.

A fine disc of choral music. The main items by Palestrina and Allegri are perhaps the most familiar choral works from this era.


----------



## mparta

I found a disc of the Atlanta Symphony playing American works, Barber 1st symphony, Theofanidis Rainbow Bridge and Jennifer Higdon Blue something or other, and the short version of Appalachian Spring.

I hated the performances, but...

I haven't listened to Appalachian Spring in.... not going there. It was a part of my early education though, because it was in some Time Life or somesuch set of records my father got me, a tour through recorded musical history. I wonder if anyone else remembers those sets?

And I also eventually discovered the whole ballet, as opposed to the suite. I'm pretty sure the recording of the suite I had was Robert Irving (?) and the Concert Arts Orchestra, whatever that was.

But enough with the memory dribble--- Appalachian Spring is just magnificent music, a match for anything ever written, with such a definably different esthetic and intention than anything European but wow is it beautiful and powerful. The big tune gets the attention, but what surrounds the big tune is, if possible, even more spectacular, especially the quiet ending. I spend some time on here rambling on about Beethoven or Bruckner or Rossini or Bellini, fine. But I think this piece of music is a much needed correction.

By the way, I went into the Atlanta recording because I wanted to rehear Rainbow Bridge, which I'd heard in concert in Houston and liked. On the recording, .. not so much. The whole recording and performance of this, the Copland and the Barber are very slick and characterless to my ear. Thus the post of the old Copland-led full score. Which moves me, no end.


----------



## mparta

Knorf said:


> *Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov*: Suite from _Christmas Eve_
> Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi
> 
> Aside from the "Witches' Sabbath" movement, this is pretty Christmassy.


You must have a limited view of the holidays, what's not Christmassy about a witches' sabbath?


----------



## Guest002

Malcolm Arnold's 9th Symphony, with Vernon Handley conducting the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.9


----------



## Knorf

mparta said:


> You must have a limited view of the holidays, what's not Christmassy about a witches' sabbath?


:lol:

Sure, why not? I say let's just admit Xmas as a holiday is still mostly about the season's pagan roots...

ETA: give me a Russian Christmas any day over the usual commercialized, pseudo-spiritual USA popular crap.

*Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Excerpts from _The Nutcracker_
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Yevgeny Mravisnky


----------



## HerbertNorman

Eye opener for me, I don't understand why enthusiasts always pushed me towards the second Symphony...this one tops it imho


----------



## Jacck

Knorf said:


> ETA: give me a Russian Christmas any day over the usual commercialized, pseudo-spiritual USA popular crap.


here you go


----------



## Rambler

_*Anna Caterina Antonacci: era la notte*_ with modo antiquo conducted by Federico Maria Sardelli on Naive
















Baroque vocal music from Claudio Monteverdi, Barabara Strozzi & Pietro Antonio Giramo.


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Alban Maria Johannes Berg and 7 Early Songs* with the GREAT Norwegian Berg's interpreter* Kari Lövaas*

Fantastic disk, my friends. The first issue also a decent collectible. Recommended!


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> here you go


This is Soviet Propaganda pure! :lol::lol: (what the commies had to do with Christmas?) :lol::lol:


----------



## Rambler

*Buxtehude by arrangement* Meilin Ai (piano) on Toccata Classics















The complete piano transcriptions of Buxtehude organ works by August Stradal. A great admirer of Buxtehude, Stradal (a pupil of Liszt) arranged these organ works for piano. Very reminiscent of the Busoni Bach transcriptions. And similarly effective.

This is a fine disc to my ear.


----------



## Itullian

More Gabetta Vivaldi.
Wonderful discs.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Witold Lutoslawski* - Les Espaces Du Sommeil
John Shirley-Quirk Baritone, LA Phil, Salonen.

The accompaniment is amazing. Really enhances JSQ's wonderful 'Debussy-like' delivery. Also an excellent sounding CD.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 4
Frederica von Stade, mezzo-soprano
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

Someone posted about listening to this great recording earlier, and that made me want to listen to it as well.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr.7
Orchestre des Champs-Elysées - Philippe Herreweghe

SACD


----------



## pmsummer

THE CHRISTMAS STORY
_Told in Plainchant, Motets, Dialogues & Folk Carols_
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mozart Singers Japan - Vol. 3
Bastien und Bastienne - Grabmusik









Mozart Singers Japan on twitter => https://twitter.com/japanmozart


----------



## MusicSybarite

These arrangements of Grieg's violin sonatas have proved to be pretty succesful. Lovely and tuneful stuff.


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1964


----------



## mparta

I think I read a lot of critics who really like this piece, and I've never warmed to it but trying again. This performance is just wild, the force and vehemence are off the charts. I also have Rostropovich and the LSO, maybe a clearer listen to try next.


----------



## mparta

Andrew Kenneth said:


> Mozart Singers Japan - Vol. 3
> Bastien und Bastienne - Grabmusik
> 
> View attachment 147653
> 
> 
> Mozart Singers Japan on twitter => https://twitter.com/japanmozart


Who knew? Mozart Singers Japan.


----------



## pmsummer

CAROLS
*From the Old & New Worlds*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Bkeske

A nice collection of various composers; Albinoni, Pachelbel, Rameau, Purcell, and Bach. Rudolf Baumgartner conducting the Festival Strings Lucerne. Deutsche Grammophon Musikfest, 1980's, I believe. German pressing.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Final Piano Pieces

Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Listening to the 6th Symphony from this set. Martinon and his orchestra do a great work here. A symphony that is growing on me. I struggle with the 1st movement. I think that if it were a bit brisker, it would be more compelling, at least to me. The other movements have more guts and a more definite direction.


----------



## Bkeske

Philips 3 LP box set. 1972 Italian pressing


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Lucia Popp (soprano)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
20th March 2020
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
July/August 2020
Nouveauté
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Symphonies Nos. 1-3 and- Odysseus, Op. 41 overture

Bamberger Symphoniker, Robert Trevino


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part four for this morning.

_Choralvorspiel und Fugue_ on the 17th century hymn _O Traurigkeit, O Herzeleid_ [_O Sadness, O Heartache_] for organ WoO7 (1858 - fugue added 1873):
_Fugue_ in A-flat minor for organ WoO8 (1856):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor for organ WoO9 (1856-57):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in G-minor for organ WoO10 (1856-57):










Piano Quartet no.2 in A op.26 (1861):










_Variationen über ein Thema von Händel_ in B-flat for piano op.24 (1861):
_Variationen über ein Thema von Paganini_ for piano op.35 (1862-63):










Piano Quintet in F-minor op.34 (1864):


----------



## jim prideaux

I awoke this morning to realise that I had just completed the most challenging term in what is now a 40 year career in teaching.
Having taught adult students in a face to face context and appearing to have avoided the worst impacts of the current public health crisis I decided I would have a morning with as much 'uplifting' generous, expansive ( stick any appropriate adjective in here you like!) music I can think of.......So where better to start......

Beethoven-2nd and 7th Symphonies-Gielen and the SWR SO ( the first movement of the 2nd already reflecting a deep and possibly naive optimism)

I will continue as the morning progresses to chart my progress. I am already reminded that throughout my life music has always provided something that very little else can ( what ever that actually is!)....be it The Clash for the angry 18 year old me or Pat Metheny for the reflective and hopefully more mature middle aged man...... 

If anyone finds this post pretentious or indeed even annoying then please just ignore....it is not intended as the basis for debate, just an honest reflection on the value of music in very, very challenging times!


----------



## Handelian

Shostakovich Violin Concertos

Alina Ibraginova


----------



## Handelian

jim prideaux said:


> I awoke this morning to realise that I had just completed the most challenging term in what is now a 40 year career in teaching.
> Having taught adult students in a face to face context and appearing to have avoided the worst impacts of the current public health crisis I decided I would have a morning with as much 'uplifting' generous, expansive ( stick any appropriate adjective in here you like!) music I can think of.......So where better to start......
> 
> Beethoven-2nd and 7th Symphonies-Gielen and the SWR SO ( the first movement of the 2nd already reflecting a deep and possibly naive optimism)
> 
> I will continue as the morning progresses to chart my progress. I am already reminded that throughout my life music has always provided something that very little else can ( what ever that actually is!)....be it The Clash for the angry 18 year old me or Pat Metheny for the reflective and hopefully more mature middle aged man......
> 
> If anyone finds this post pretentious or indeed even annoying then please just ignore....it is not intended as the basis for debate, just an honest reflection on the value of music in very, very challenging times!


This is what music was intended to do - uplift the soul. Interesting that I was reading John Elliot Gardiner's book on Bach and he says pretty much the same thing that music is a universal language that goes beyond creeds or sometimes cultures. Teaching is the most challenging of professions as you give your soul away if you do it properly. So Enjoy!


----------



## Taplow

Telemann: Double and Triple Concertos
Christopher Hogwood: AAM
L'oiseau-Lyre/Decca: 478 002-2


----------



## Taplow

CPE Bach: Flute Quartets
Nicholas McGegan, Catherine Mackintosh, Anthony Pleeth, Christopher Hogwood
L'oiseau-Lyre: 433 189-2


----------



## Skakner

*Mahler - Symphony 5*

This performance has been praised a lot, not without a reason. OK, there are performances for every taste but this one is absolutely worth our attention.


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet


----------



## 13hm13

Ralph VAUGHAN WILLIAMS--
The Nine Symphonies
BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Andrew Davis
Rec. St. Augustine's Church, London October 1990


----------



## Taplow

JS Bach: Cantatas BWV 169 "Gott soll allein mein Herze haben"
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Concentus Musicus Wien, Paul Esswood (Alto), Tölzer Knabenchor

JS Bach: BWV 170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
Gustav Leonhardt: Leonhardt Consort, Paul Esswood (Alto)

Teldec: 4509-91763-2 (Volume 9 of this 10-volume set).










These are among the gems in this variable set. I am really appreciating the voice of Paul Esswood in what must surely rank among his finest work.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-40th and 41st symphonies.

Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## 13hm13

A certain YouTube channel (reviewer) dissed this RvW cycle as the worst RvW cycle. Couldn't disagree more ...

Vaughan Williams - 9 Symphonies - Bernard Haitink (7CD) (EMI)


----------



## Taplow

Music to make _onigiri_ by …

Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
Paul Dyer: Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Andres Scholl
ABC Classics: 466 964-2
(Also available as Decca: 466 964-2)


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday:



































Current listening:


----------



## Guest002

Some Strauss Tone Poems (specifically Salome's Dance of the Seven Veils, but I'll do the others, too) with the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Herbert von Karajan.

Odd to think they've just found the exact spot where she danced the dance that doomed John the Baptist...


----------



## Malx

Each year I try and keep Christmas music restricted to the last two weeks of December this year is no different (in that respect at least).

*Handel, Messiah (Dublin version 1742) - Susan Hamilton (soprano), Annie Gill (contralto), Clare Wilkinson (contralto), Nicholas Mulroy (tenor), Matthew Brook (bass), Dunedin Consort & Players, John Butt.*


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Petrushka (1911 version)

and Rossini/Respighi: La Boutique fantasque (compiled by Malcolm Sargent)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Handelian

13hm13 said:


> A certain YouTube channel (reviewer) dissed this RvW cycle as the worst RvW cycle. Couldn't disagree more ...
> 
> Vaughan Williams - 9 Symphonies - Bernard Haitink (7CD) (EMI)
> 
> View attachment 147665


There are certain people who like to think it makes them self-important to diss recordings. Just proves how little they actually know. There are other ways of doing R V-W but I have this myself and find them very satisfying.


----------



## Ingélou

Johann Friedrich Fasch, Trio Sonatas, on YouTube. Beautiful!


----------



## Handelian

Mahler 1 by Lenny


----------



## Guest002

13hm13 said:


> A certain YouTube channel (reviewer) dissed this RvW cycle as the worst RvW cycle. Couldn't disagree more ...
> 
> Vaughan Williams - 9 Symphonies - Bernard Haitink (7CD) (EMI)





Handelian said:


> There are certain people who like to think it makes them self-important to diss recordings. Just proves how little they actually know. There are other ways of doing R V-W but I have this myself and find them very satisfying.


To be fair to Hurwitz, he didn't just "diss" the Haitink cycle: he said the recordings were awful and then went on to explain _why_ he thought them bad. Namely, that he thinks they're slow, dull, heavy-handed and rather boring. Criticism at length and with explanations isn't mere "disrespecting" something, I feel.

Moreover, as someone with all the cycles he discussed (except, ironically, the Slatkin, which he adored), I have to say that I kind of agree with him. Looking back at my play statistics, if I'm going to play an RVW symphony, it will be Previn's more often than not, and failing that Boult's, though the Handley gets a look-in now and again.

I don't think the Haitink is particularly _dreadful_, but I do find it a bit plodding at times, and though sounding OK, they are not (to my ears) very _exciting_ performances.

That said, if you both find otherwise, more power to your elbow and different tastes are fine. But I don't get the dismissive attitude toward Hurwitz on this one. He has an opinion. He expressed it strongly. He explained his opinion. That's not an act of self-importance, but merely of recorded-music criticism, which is his profession and for which he seems perfectly well qualified.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Guest002

Neeme Järvi and the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra playing Kurt Atterberg's 3rd Symphony.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the LPO

Dvorak's 9th

a 'mighty fine' performance and recording.....Mackerras never disappoints.

( thanks again, you know who you are!)


----------



## eljr

Labyrinth

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 19439795772
Label: Sony
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## Vasks

_'Tis the Season - Day 5_

*Larsson - Overture to "Pastoral Suite" (Bernardi/CBC CD)
Vaughn Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves (Ormandy/Columbia LP)
American Spiritual; arr. MalGimsey - Sweet little Jesus boy (Battle/EMI CD)
French Carol; arr. Jackson - Noel Nouvelet (Lumsden/Nimbus CD)
Tomasi - Divertissement Pastoral to accompany Nativity Mass (Jouineau/DGG LP)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 28

sonatas KK 449-467


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part five for the rest of the afternoon.

String Sextet no.2 in G op.36 (1864-65):










Cello Sonata no.1 in E-minor op.38 (1862 and 1865):










_(16) Walzer_ for piano duet op.39, arr. for solo piano (orig. and arr. 1865):










Trio in E-flat for horn, violin and piano op.40 (1865):










_Ein deutsches Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.45 [Text: Johannes Brahms, after Martin Luther's translation of biblical sources] (1865-68):


----------



## eljr

Between the Clouds

Charlie Siem (violin), Itamar Golan (piano)

Release Date: 20th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: SIGCD652
Label: Signum
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147674


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6, BWV 1046, 1047, 1048, 1049, 1050, 1051

European Brandenburg Ensemble
Trevor Pinnock

2007


----------



## HenryPenfold

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 147674
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6, BWV 1046, 1047, 1048, 1049, 1050, 1051
> 
> European Brandenburg Ensemble
> Trevor Pinnock
> 
> 2007


That's one of my favourite Brandenburg sets


----------



## HenryPenfold

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 147672
> 
> 
> Neeme Järvi and the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra playing Kurt Atterberg's 3rd Symphony.


Listened through my cpo set of these symphonies recently and I'm ambivalent ......


----------



## Bourdon

*Louis Couperin*


----------



## Guest002

HenryPenfold said:


> Listened through my cpo set of these symphonies recently and I'm ambivalent ......


About what?

The style, form, compositional skill or performance?

I quite enjoyed it, but it was the thrill of 'cheap music' again, for me, I'm afraid. However, I also wasn't paying it 100% attention, so I might be missing somethign!


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Diabelli Variations - Julius Katchen


----------



## HenryPenfold

Taplow said:


> Telemann: Double and Triple Concertos
> Christopher Hogwood: AAM
> L'oiseau-Lyre/Decca: 478 002-2


Hogwood rarely gets the recognition he deserves and I fear he's becoming forgotten .....


----------



## Guest002

Peter Sculthorpe's piano concerto, played by Edo de Waart and the Sydney Symphony Orchestra and Tamara Anna Cislowska doing the piano duty. Evocative piece...


----------



## HenryPenfold

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> About what?
> 
> The style, form, compositional skill or performance?
> 
> I quite enjoyed it, but it was the thrill of 'cheap music' again, for me, I'm afraid. However, I also wasn't paying it 100% attention, so I might be missing somethign!


The music. I really am unsure why it does little for me one way or the other (I'm easily moved by music - it doesn't take a lot!)


----------



## Guest002

HenryPenfold said:


> The music. I really am unsure why it does little for me one way or the other (I'm easily moved by music - it doesn't take a lot!)


I think I concur. It was "attractive" without being 'deep', I think.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I have a number of CDs with Herrmann as the conductor and I rate them highly.

But thinking about his own compositions, I think this is the best of them all (meaning the one I like most!).

Vertigo a close second .......


----------



## HenryPenfold

jim prideaux said:


> Mozart-40th and 41st symphonies.
> 
> Mackerras and the SCO.


The more I listen to Mackerras' Mozart on Linn, the more I feel that the performances are head and shoulders above the rest ......


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Berliner Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## pmsummer

'THE DREAM OF HEROD'
_A Choral Poem based upon Vocal Works Ancient and Modern_
*Various and Sundry Composers, Ancient and Modern*
Tenebrae
Nigel Short - director
_
Signum_


----------



## Merl

Lovely one. The Auryns rarely disappoint.


----------



## jim prideaux

HenryPenfold said:


> The more I listen to Mackerras' Mozart on Linn, the more I feel that the performances are head and shoulders above the rest ......


I have not always enjoyed Mozart's symphonies in the same way that I have enjoyed ( among other works) the Piano Concertos.
When I was fortunate enough to acquire the recordings that I mentioned in my post I very quickly realised just how significant these recordings appear to be.I have found myself listening to them with such frequency and enjoyment it is as if a veil has been lifted....I now get it!

Oddly enough one of the cycles I had listened to over the past few years was Mackerras in Prague ( Telarc) Nothing wrong with it but it just did not engage in the same way.


----------



## HenryPenfold

jim prideaux said:


> I have not always enjoyed Mozart's symphonies in the same way that I have enjoyed ( among other works) the Piano Concertos.
> When I was fortunate enough to acquire the recordings that I mentioned in my post I very quickly realised just how significant these recordings appear to be.I have found myself listening to them with such frequency and enjoyment it is as if a veil has been lifted....I now get it!
> 
> Oddly enough one of the cycles I had listened to over the past few years was Mackerras in Prague ( Telarc) Nothing wrong with it but it just did not engage in the same way.


Similar experience here. I've always enjoyed the Mozart symphonies, perhaps a little more than his works in other genre (if that's the word I want), but these performances of the symphonies are revelatory and take it all to another level.

And I agree that having listened to the Prague performances down the years (as good as they are), it does not have the same effect.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Handel - Messiah*
Trevor Pinnock/The English Concert and Choir (soloists: Chance, von Otter, Auger, Tomlinson, Crook)

OK, not an original listening choice for this Christmas week by any stretch of the imagination. But this sacred drama never grows old, especially in this lovely small-scale performance.


----------



## mparta

mparta said:


> View attachment 147655
> 
> 
> I think I read a lot of critics who really like this piece, and I've never warmed to it but trying again. This performance is just wild, the force and vehemence are off the charts. I also have Rostropovich and the LSO, maybe a clearer listen to try next.


So since nobody wants to talk about Shostakovich 11, I'll talk to myself. This forum much rewards that, I see it on a regular basis even when not acknowledged 









British critics on anything that has a British component: beware the Jabberwock. It may be that No Man is an Island, but the Brits in their criticism, well, they are for the home team.

I have a couple of other recordings and I'm going to give them a try. This was highly regarded by Gramophone but did absolutely nothing for me. There's an hilarious review of the Bychkov/Berlin performance on Amazon, i don't know if copying it is kosher so I'll hold off, but the writer certainly takes the nose-holding view of this music and I think it's discouraging that I can understand that. I've been organizing my CDs (winter, COVID, blah) and I have a ridiculous amount of Shostakovich and I wonder if my ambivalence and the number of discs I have aren't proportional. Andrew Porter said the role of a critic is to try to like the music (or somesuch) and I take that to heart, not a critic but try to see what it is that a composer is saying and understand the value in it.

Still, Shostakovich 11, taking a bit more work than it might be worth.

PS: there's also a kooky thing on Mavrinsky Praga recordings on Amazon, where a reviewer who seems like a knowledgeable person (as opposed to reviewers on Amazon who give one star reviews to discs that arrive a day late) says that the Praga box that purportedly has live performances from Prague of Mavrinsky and Leningrad Philharmonic are actually pirated Leningrad performances into which fake audience noise has been added. Fun facts to mention at parties.


----------



## Dimace

A new dimension to *Brahms Symphonies* is always welcome from the listeners and in this CDS (4XCDs, DG, 1999) we have exactly this. *Celie and the Stuttgart RSO* are playing Brahms's Symphonies (1-4 complet) with one (let us say) Brucknerian (sic) way, and despite the (quite) slow approach and the (more) dark colors are giving to us all the hidden details of the music. This characteristic, I call ''enlignent through the darkness'', is the most significant ability of the greatest of the maestros. I really like these recordings and I hope you, my dear friends, will like them too.


----------



## mparta

Dimace said:


> A new dimension to *Brahms Symphonies* is always welcome from the listeners and in this CDS (4XCDs, DG, 1999) we have exactly this. *Celie and the Stuttgart RSO* are playing Brahms's Symphonies (1-4 complet) with one (let us say) Brucknerian (sic) way, and despite the (quite) slow approach and the (more) dark colors are giving to us all the hidden details of the music. This characteristic, I call ''enlignent through the darkness'', is the most significant ability of the greatest of the maestros. I really like these recordings and I hope you, my dear friends, will like them too.
> 
> View attachment 147681


maybe I should try harder. I have his films and the EMI recordings of his Bruckner and I just find them to be bizarre. I can watch the orchestra struggle on the films with tempi that make the music tedious to my ear. I wonder what he would do to Brahms, taking into consideration this recommendation.


----------



## Jacck

mparta said:


> So since nobody wants to talk about Shostakovich 11, I'll talk to myself. This forum much rewards that, I see it on a regular basis even when not acknowledged
> 
> British critics on anything that has a British component: beware the Jabberwock. It may be that No Man is an Island, but the Brits in their criticism, well, they are for the home team.
> 
> I have a couple of other recordings and I'm going to give them a try. This was highly regarded by Gramophone but did absolutely nothing for me. There's an hilarious review of the Bychkov/Berlin performance on Amazon, i don't know if copying it is kosher so I'll hold off, but the writer certainly takes the nose-holding view of this music and I think it's discouraging that I can understand that. I've been organizing my CDs (winter, COVID, blah) and I have a ridiculous amount of Shostakovich and I wonder if my ambivalence and the number of discs I have aren't proportional. Andrew Porter said the role of a critic is to try to like the music (or somesuch) and I take that to heart, not a critic but try to see what it is that a composer is saying and understand the value in it.
> 
> Still, Shostakovich 11, taking a bit more work than it might be worth.
> 
> PS: there's also a kooky thing on Mavrinsky Praga recordings on Amazon, where a reviewer who seems like a knowledgeable person (as opposed to reviewers on Amazon who give one star reviews to discs that arrive a day late) says that the Praga box that purportedly has live performances from Prague of Mavrinsky and Leningrad Philharmonic are actually pirated Leningrad performances into which fake audience noise has been added. Fun facts to mention at parties.


I certainly do like the 11th. Try Andris Nelsons. From the modern interpretations of Shosty, I like him most


----------



## 13hm13

Bate, Vaughan Williams, Bell: Viola Concertos / Chase, Bell, Bbc Concert Orchestra
Release Date: 01/13/2009 
Label: Dutton Laboratories/Vocalion Catalog #: 7216


----------



## Eramire156

*For the string quartet thread*

*Antonin Dvorak 
String Quartet no.14 in A flat major, op.105









Prager Streichquartett*

perhaps I'll listen to another or two tonight.

Now on the turntable 

*Igor Stravinsky 
Le Sacre du Printemps*









_*Igor Stravinsky 
Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York*_

Columbia ML 4882 (six eye pressing)


----------



## senza sordino

Still listening to Nordic music. This week:

Sibelius Kullervo









Sibelius Symphonies 3, 6 and 7, Violin Concerto (Salvatore Accardo), Finlandia, Tapiola, The Swan of Tuonela. A fantastic pair of disks.









Grieg Violin Sonatas 1-3. Orchestrated recently by the soloist and Bernt Simen Lund. Autographed by the soloist himself, not Grieg. These are charming pieces. 









Peterson-Berger Symphony no 2, Violin Romance, Oriental Dance. I've never heard this before. I enjoyed it. 









Atterberg Symphonies 7 and 9. The first time hearing these two symphonies also. I enjoyed this too.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qb40
Sarah Walker chooses three hours of attractive and uplifting music to complement your morning.

Today, some uplifting carols within a setting of the magnificat by Hieronymus Praetorius, Christmas cosiness with Anne Sofie von Otter singing a song of a winter's night, and a bright, balletic sinfonietta by Prokofiev.

At 10.30 as part of Radio 3's Light in the Darkness season Sarah explores a poem that glistens with winter light and we hear it read by Nnabiko Ejimofor, an actor new to Radio 3.

There'll also be musical poetry about some Irish fairies, plus Sarah ends the morning with a bang and a sparkle.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 4
Göteborgs Symfoniker, Barbara Hannigan, conductor and soprano

Becca posted this in a Mahler 4 thread (about a week ago, sorry I missed it then), and even though I just listened to this piece, I couldn't resist listening again to this extremely fine performance, an easy recommendation to all Mahlerians.

ETA: TC is forking over my attempt to link the video at the beginning of the Mahler, but it starts at 1:04:35. (Having said that, the other material in the video is well worth watching.)


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 5 - Helsinki PO, Leif Segerstam.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part six for tonight, concluding tomorrow morning.

_Magelone-Lieder_ - cycle of fifteen songs (plus spoken text) for narrator, voice and piano op.33 [Text: Johann Ludwig Tieck] (1861-69):










_Liebeslieder-Walzer_ - eighteen songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass/baritone and piano duet op.52 [Texts: Georg Friedrich Daumer, after various folk sources/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1868-69):










_Alt-Rhapsodie_ for contralto, male choir and orchestra op.53 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1869):
_Schicksalslied_ [_Song of Destiny_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.54 [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1868-71):










_Ungarische Tänze_ nos.1-10 for piano duet WoO1, arr. for solo piano (orig. 1858-68 - arr. 1872):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147690


Traditional Christmas Carols

The Sixteen
Harry Christophers

1991 and 2010, compilation 2015


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Marie Jaëll - complete works for piano

Cora Irsen, piano

5cd-set


----------



## Malx

*Dvorak String Quartet No 13 - Panocha Quartet*


----------



## Dimace

mparta said:


> maybe I should try harder. I have his films and the EMI recordings of his Bruckner and I just find them to be bizarre. I can watch the orchestra struggle on the films with tempi that make the music tedious to my ear. I wonder what he would do to Brahms, taking into consideration this recommendation.


It is all matter of experience. When, for example, I listened the Mozart's Requiem from him, I found the over 1 hour duration extreme. But, with the third hearing, this recording became one of my favorites. All these details and depth require slower tempi to come to the surface. For this reason, the slow parts of many works are the most demanding. (expressively) Thanks for the comment and a nice WE.


----------



## mparta

_Magelone-Lieder_ - cycle of fifteen songs (plus spoken text) for narrator, voice and piano op.33 [Text: Johann Ludwig Tieck] (1861-69):










I think it's unusual for an Elektra to record Brahms songs! What is that like?


----------



## Eramire156

*Time for some opera - Act One*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Die Zauberflöte*









*Rita Streich
Maria Stader
Ernst Haefliger
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Josef Greindl

Ferenc Fricsay
RIAS Symphonyie-Orchestrer Berlin*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Rachmaninov: Preludes (Complete)*
Ruth Laredo, piano
Rec. 1974


----------



## Rogerx

Heiligste Nacht

Choral Music for Advent and Christmas

Vocalensemble Rastatt, Vocal Concert Dresden, Kammerchor Stuttgart, Wiener Kammerchor & NDR Chor


----------



## 13hm13

Peter van Anrooy - Piet Hein Rhapsody; Cornelis Dopper - Symphony # 7 "Zuiderzee", Ciaconna Gotica


----------



## Rogerx

Between the Clouds

Charlie Siem (violin), Itamar Golan (piano)

Britten: Down by the Salley Gardens
Elgar: Chanson de Matin, Op. 15 No. 2
Elgar: Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
Godowsky: Triakontameron No. 11 'Alt Wien'
Kreisler: Drei Walzer (Liebesfreud - Liebesleid - Schön Rosmarin)
Kreisler: Recitative & Scherzo Caprice, Op. 6
Kreisler: Tambourin Chinois, Op. 3
Paganini: Cantabile for violin & piano/guitar in D major, Op. 17, MS 109
Sarasate: Introduction and Tarantella, Op. 43
Vitali, T: Chaconne in G minor
Wieniawski: Légende in G minor, Op. 17
Wieniawski: Polonaise brilliante No. 1 in D major, Op. 4
Wieniawski: Polonaise brilliante No. 2 in A major, Op. 21


----------



## Gothos

Listening to Disc 4


----------



## Eramire156

*Two more for the String Quartet thread*

*Antonin Dvořák
String Quartet in A flat major, op.105









Alban Berg Quartet

 Live at Wiener Konzerthaus, 1999 *

and









*Panocha Quartet

recorded 6-9 June 2005*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 and 2
Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## 13hm13

Martucci - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Composer	Giuseppe Martucci
Performer	Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra
Kees Bakels, conductor


----------



## Eramire156

*A couple days late for his birthday, but none the less here it is*

"Ode to Joy" in Yiddish


----------



## Gothos

Trio elegiac No.1
Trio elegiac No.2,op.9

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré - Sacred Vocal Works

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Katja Stuber (soprano)

Sinfonieorchester Basel, Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Ivor Bolton


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Gidon Kremer (violin)


----------



## elgar's ghost

mparta said:


> _Magelone-Lieder_ - cycle of fifteen songs (plus spoken text) for narrator, voice and piano op.33 [Text: Johann Ludwig Tieck] (1861-69):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's unusual for an Elektra to record Brahms songs! What is that like?


Ah, I can see that the sleeve has thrown a bit of a curveball by perhaps giving the impression that IB sings on the disc. On this recording IB, who was 83 at the time, is actually the narrator - all the songs are sung by Konrad Jarnot. For what it's worth IB's voice is clear and without a hint of shakiness, unlike Katherine Hepburn on her recording of Copland's _Lincoln Portrait_ :lol:


----------



## Malx

These recordings have been getting a lot of mentions recently so I thought it's time to take my copy down from the shelves.

*Mozart, Symphonies No 35 'Haffner' & No 36 'Linz' - SCO, Mackerras.*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Malx said:


> These recordings have been getting a lot of mentions recently so I thought it's time to take my copy down from the shelves.
> 
> *Mozart, Symphonies No 35 'Haffner' & No 36 'Linz' - SCO, Mackerras.*
> 
> View attachment 147712


I just love Mackerras doing Mozart.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

RVW Pastoral and Symphony no 6


----------



## Dimace

*Zuzana *is among the pianists who really write the music history. She learned the piano with the great *Frandisek Rauch* and she (almost) dedicated her music life to J.S Bach keyboard music. She is the very FIRST who recorded the whole piano music of the Father (1960-1970) for the Erato Label. This 20XCDs CDS, is really amazing and reflects her perfectionism when it comes to Bach keyboard music. Despite I don't listen very much to this kind of music I love Zuzana and her performances. And, what else, I have learned a lot from her approach to Bach. Recommended!


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part seven for late morning and early afternoon.

String Quartet no.1 in C-minor op.51 no.1 (bet. c. 1865-73):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.51 no.2 (by 1873):










_Variationen über ein Thema von Joseph Haydn_ for orchestra op.56a (1873):










_Drei Quartetten_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and piano op.64 [Texts: C.O. Sternau a.k.a Otto Inkermann/Friedrich von Schiller/Georg Friedrich Daumer, after Turkish folk sources] (1874):
_Neue Liebeslieder_ - fifteen songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass/baritone and piano duet op.65 [Texts: Georg Friedrich Daumer, after various folk sources] (1869-74):










Piano Quartet no.3 in C-minor op.69 (1875):


----------



## Handelian

Thought Lenny could help me as I correct scripts.


----------



## Rogerx

Benda: Sinfonias Nos. 1-6

Karel Stadtherr (violin)

Pražský komorní orchestr, Christian Benda


----------



## Guest002

For my sins, I am re-cataloguing my entire collection of Hans Fagius playing the complete organ works of Johann Sebastian Bach. So I might as well play some of it whilst that project (17 CDs of it!) is underway. Wish me luck!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7
> 
> Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


How are you liking his Minnesota cycle? I haven't heard a lot about it, but what I have heard seems promising.


----------



## Rogerx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> How are you liking his Minnesota cycle? I haven't heard a lot about it, but what I have heard seems promising.


I like theme more than his earlier cycle and depending on your equipment, the sound is fantastic.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Album

Sol Gabetta (cello) & Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 7 in C sharp minor
Chopin: Grand Duo for Cello and Piano (on themes from Meyerbeer's Robert le Diable)
Chopin: Nocturne No. 4 in F major, Op. 15 No. 1
Chopin: Polonaise brillante Op. 3 for cello & piano
Franchomme: Nocturne for Cello and Piano, Op. 15 No. 1


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 29

sonatas KK 468-484


----------



## mparta

elgars ghost said:


> Ah, I can see that the sleeve has thrown a bit of a curveball by perhaps giving the impression that IB sings on the disc. On this recording IB, who was 83 at the time, is actually the narrator - all the songs are sung by Konrad Jarnot. For what it's worth IB's voice is clear and without a hint of shakiness, unlike Katherine Hepburn on her recording of Copland's _Lincoln Portrait_ :lol:


Phew! And the thread makes me type 15 characters.


----------



## mparta

I think the singing is really fine here, Luccioni very bright but powerful and Bouvier very good. And the performance sounds French, it has lyrical values that differentiate it from Verdi.
After this I find all the strenuous, stentoria versions a trial, I can't imagine listening to Carreras, just a weary and worn down voice.
Domingo has too many versions, I don't know them all, he's so overexposed that I (this may be my problem rather than his) just hear Domingo-- oh there he is again. To be so good to be able to do so much, but I think it's too much.

And of course this is in the wrong thread, somebody started in on Samson et Dalila, don't seem to have my bearings:lol:


----------



## Coach G

mparta said:


> So since nobody wants to talk about Shostakovich 11, I'll talk to myself. This forum much rewards that, I see it on a regular basis even when not acknowledged
> 
> View attachment 147678
> 
> 
> British critics on anything that has a British component: beware the Jabberwock. It may be that No Man is an Island, but the Brits in their criticism, well, they are for the home team.
> 
> I have a couple of other recordings and I'm going to give them a try. This was highly regarded by Gramophone but did absolutely nothing for me. There's an hilarious review of the Bychkov/Berlin performance on Amazon, i don't know if copying it is kosher so I'll hold off, but the writer certainly takes the nose-holding view of this music and I think it's discouraging that I can understand that. I've been organizing my CDs (winter, COVID, blah) and I have a ridiculous amount of Shostakovich and I wonder if my ambivalence and the number of discs I have aren't proportional. Andrew Porter said the role of a critic is to try to like the music (or somesuch) and I take that to heart, not a critic but try to see what it is that a composer is saying and understand the value in it.
> 
> Still, Shostakovich 11, taking a bit more work than it might be worth.
> 
> PS: there's also a kooky thing on Mavrinsky Praga recordings on Amazon, where a reviewer who seems like a knowledgeable person (as opposed to reviewers on Amazon who give one star reviews to discs that arrive a day late) says that the Praga box that purportedly has live performances from Prague of Mavrinsky and Leningrad Philharmonic are actually pirated Leningrad performances into which fake audience noise has been added. Fun facts to mention at parties.


I like Shostakovich's _Symphony #11 "1905"_. For many years the classic recording by Leopold Stokowski and the Houston Symphony Orchestra seemed to be the only one worth having and it served me well for decades as I first owned it on LP and then upgraded to CD. A few years ago I purchased the complete Shostakovich box set of symphonies by Barshai and was struck by Barshai's interpretation, as well as, Mravinsky, who I purchased in another box set featuring Mravinsky playing the music various composers; and I've come to think that as much as my collection American conductors and orchestras (Bernstein/NYPO, Ormandy/Philadelphia, Solti/Chicago, and Stokowski/Housrton) is solid enough, it's the Russian conductors such as Barshai, Mravinsky, Roshdestvensky, Kondrashin, Rostropovich, and Maxim Shostakovich; who do best to capture the sad, Russian, soul, in Shostakovich's oeuvre.

When I was college back in the 1980s when we were still in throws of the Cold War, I came across a book on Shostakovich's symphonies in the college library on Shostaovich's symphonies. As much as I loved _1905_ I was heart-broken to read under the chapter on the _11th_ that "This symphony has no importance for anyone living outside the Soviet Union." That was the whole chapter! Same for the _12th_. As the TV detective Baretta used to say: "...And that's the name of that tune!"

So for years I bought into the idea that the _1905_ was straight up Soviet propaganda; even it was very entertaining Soviet propaganda that even a patriotic American can enjoy without buying into the underlying message.

Now I'm reading on the internet that what Shostakovich _really_ had in mind was the Hungarian uprising of 1956! He just disguised as a tribute to the 1905 Bloody Sunday massacre to get it by Soviet authorities. Yeah, in typical Shostakovich fashion (or so we here in the USA seem to always say), everything is always composed on two levels, which is important , I guess, to all of us who are still fighting the Cold War.

Whether the symphony should be called _1905_ or _1956_, I just like it for the music. It's epic, colorful, urgent, and dramatic. I place in the same category as the great symphonies by Bruckner, Mahler, Sibelius, and Nielsen; and why wouldn't anyone who likes those really bombastic, monster symphony cycles, not like it?


----------



## Rogerx

Good Night!- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Balakirev: Berceuse
Chopin: Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
Dessner: Song for Octave
Lachenmann: Wiegenmusik
Liszt: Wiegenlied (Chant du berceau), S198


----------



## eljr

St. Malachy's - The Actors' Chapel presents 
"A Festival Service of Lessons & Carols"
Saturday, December 19, 2020


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I was trying to get into the spirit with 5 Christmas CDs:

1. Christmas with *Mario Lanza*, RCA records
2. Christmas Songs with *Leontyne Price*, *Herbert Von Karajan* and the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, London records
3. *Luciano Pavarotti*: O Holy Night with Kurt Adler and the National Philharmonic Orchestra and Wandsworth Boys' Choir, London records
4. Christmastide by *Jessye Norman*, Philips records
5. The Joy of Christmas with *Leonard Bernstein*, the New York Philharmonic & *Mormon Tabernacle Choir* (w/bonus tracks: excerpts from Tchaikovsky's _Nutcracker_ and Hallelujah Chorus from Handel's _Messiah_) Sony Classical

I'm very discerning when it comes to traditional Christmas songs, and consider the vast majority of it to be pure junk and a money grab across pop music, country music, jazz, and all genres including even classical music; but the above are exceptions that I completely endorse.

We start with the wonderful Mario Lanza who carries on in the grand fashion, and you almost think that Lanza will pop a blood vessel as he hits the high note in _The First Noel_. Likewise, Pavarotti's rich and warm tenor can't be matched by anyone, and every time I hear Pavarotti sing the _Sanctus_ from Berlioz' Requiem, featured here on his Christmas album, as well as, on Levine's recording of the Berlioz _Requiem_ with the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra; I just wish that the _Sanctus_ could go on endlessly. The sincerity and integrity of Leontyne Price and Jessye Norman as opera singers, as well as women whose musical journey began in the church brings forth a grand trifecta of the best that opera, the church, and Christmas have to offer our weary world; and while Price is very smooth and well-rounded; Norman's falcon soprano flies through hills and mountains. We end with the Mormon Tabernacle who I usually find to be a bit too pristine and on-point to fully enjoy, but since Bernstein is over-the-top in his enthusiasm and energy, it creates a great burst of joy and excitement.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - String Quartet Op.135 - Guarneri Quartet (1987)


Mahler - Das Lied von der Derde - Walter/Ferrier/Patzak/VPO


----------



## Coach G

Someone posted the Rachmaninoff Sony box set featuring Ruth Laredo. 

I've never heard of Ruth Laredo, even though I have many recordings by her one-time husband, Jaime Laredo. 

Your post prompted me to look up her Wikipedia write-up and her output that is now available on Amazon, and much of it is pricey. 

I love those Sony box sets and I have several; bare-bones with no liner notes but a good way to get the most for the least if you happen to get it at the right time. 

How do people assess this pianist and her recordings?


----------



## mparta

Coach G said:


> I like Shostakovich's _Symphony #11 "1905"_. For many years the classic recording by Leopold Stokowski and the Houston Symphony Orchestra seemed to be the only one worth having and it served me well for decades as I first owned it on LP and then upgraded to CD. A few years ago I purchased the complete Shostakovich box set of symphonies by Barshai and was struck by Barshai's interpretation, as well as, Mravinsky, who I purchased in another box set featuring Mravinsky playing the music various composers; and I've come to think that as much as my collection American conductors and orchestras (Bernstein/NYPO, Ormandy/Philadelphia, Solti/Chicago, and Stokowski/Housrton) is solid enough, it's the Russian conductors such as Barshai, Mravinsky, Roshdestvensky, Kondrashin, Rostropovich, and Maxim Shostakovich; who do best to capture the sad, Russian, soul, in Shostakovich's oeuvre.
> 
> When I was college back in the 1980s when we were still in throws of the Cold War, I came across a book on Shostakovich's symphonies in the college library on Shostaovich's symphonies. As much as I loved _1905_ I was heart-broken to read under the chapter on the _11th_ that "This symphony has no importance for anyone living outside the Soviet Union." That was the whole chapter! Same for the _12th_. As the TV detective Baretta used to say: "...And that's the name of that tune!"
> 
> So for years I bought into the idea that the _1905_ was straight up Soviet propaganda; even it was very entertaining Soviet propaganda that even a patriotic American can enjoy without buying into the underlying message.
> 
> Now I'm reading on the internet that what Shostakovich _really_ had in mind was the Hungarian uprising of 1956! He just disguised as a tribute to the 1905 Bloody Sunday massacre to get it by Soviet authorities. Yeah, in typical Shostakovich fashion (or so we here in the USA seem to always say), everything is always composed on two levels, which is important , I guess, to all of us who are still fighting the Cold War.
> 
> Whether the symphony should be called _1905_ or _1956_, I just like it for the music. It's epic, colorful, urgent, and dramatic. I place in the same category as the great symphonies by Bruckner, Mahler, Sibelius, and Nielsen; and why wouldn't anyone who likes those really bombastic, monster symphony cycles, not like it?


The Mavrinsky recording I posted is ferocious. The English (or BBC, whatever) performance is not, Storgards. However, I heard much criticism of Rostropovich's LSO recording but listened to it yesterday and I think it bears rehearing. The recording itself did not strike me as bad, despite the usual carping about recording in the Barbican (never been there), and the added clarity of a modern recording by a conductor who could whip up a mess of sound seemed to help. There's another Rostoropovich with my own National Symphony Orchestra that makes the stars on Amazon (really, what a measure).

I have no idea what to do with the extra musical implications of Shostakovich. I don't think they're inconsequential, but I don't know what to do with them so I don't consider them. I'm not sure the 11th is movie music or if it is, that that would be a substantive criticism if it's good music. I do think there's substance in Shostakovich and comparisons to other writers doesn't help. It was important enough to me to get to all the Emerson's quartet performances in NYC many years ago.

So putting this down to trying to come to terms with the work of a great writer that yields its secrets slowly. I decided to "lighten" the evening after a lot of Shostakovich by doing the Haitink/BPO Mahler 4-- twice. Again, sorry, here I go, not a piece that I really "get". keep trying. Sylvia McNair certainly has something special to offer, but this could be complete nonsense, I can tell she's American and it would take a little to figure out what it is, the same Dawn Upshaw thing.

I'm going to get the Houston/Stokowski Shostakovich 11th. Money is for spending, or it will be until the end of this month, at which time my holiday splurge will have done some damage


----------



## Itullian

One of my Christmas presents arrived today


----------



## eljr

Eramire156 said:


> "Ode to Joy" in Yiddish


Think I'll check this out.:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_'Tis the Season - Day 6_

*Shelley - Santa Claus Overture (Phillips/Albany CD)
Herbert - March of the Toys from "Babes in Toyland" (Ormandy/Columbia LP)
Gurlitt - Toy Symphony, Op. 169 (Lewenthal/Seraphim LP)
Humperdinck - Evening Prayer & Dream Pantomine from "Hansel & Gretel" (Howarth/Conifer CD)
Standford - A Christmas Carol Symphony (Sutherland/Naxos CD)*


----------



## eljr

The Fourth Sunday of Advent - Sunday, December 20, 
St. Malachy's Actors' Chapel


----------



## eljr

Itullian said:


> One of my Christmas presents arrived today


From you to you? :devil:


----------



## cougarjuno

Diverse Bernstein works - Symphony no. 2 "Age of Anxiety, Fancy Free ballet and Candide Overture.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/ Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58

Krystian Zimerman (piano)
Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein

Recorded: 1989-09
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## eljr

"Brider" (Beethoven's "Ode to Joy" in Yiddish)


----------



## Itullian

eljr said:


> From you to you? :devil:


From Santa :tiphat:


----------



## Eramire156

*For this week's string quartet thread*

though I'll listen to a couple more recording of the Dvorak, last night I couldn't sleep so I decided to get an early start on the week's quartet

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.16 in F major, op.135









Quatuor Alcan*

and









*Brentano Quartet *

This morning









*Wiener Musikverein Quartett*


----------



## eljr

Streaming










The Nutcracker - Royal Ballet


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Good Night!- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)
> 
> Balakirev: Berceuse
> Chopin: Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
> Dessner: Song for Octave
> Lachenmann: Wiegenmusik
> Liszt: Wiegenlied (Chant du berceau), S198


Would be interested to hear this, he is fabulous in the Transcendental Etudes and good in the Annees. I've had my eye on hist Saint-Saens concertos.


----------



## ELbowe

*This special time of the year when choral music is so prevalent each day seems to produce a new favourite piece as I dust off old albums and CDs. But this year prompted by this forum I am taking a bit more notice of my listening habits. Past few days it was this gem: ‎
A Venetian Christmas: Gabrieli Consort & Players, Paul McCreesh, G. Gabrieli & De Rore
Archiv CD 2001
Then last night I remembered this and now this is my current favourite:
Praetorius: Christmette (Christmas Mass • Messe De Noël)
Gabrieli Consort & Players, Paul McCreesh 
Archiv ‎CD 1994
McCreesh knows how to package this material, it is terrific. Wonder what will be my favourite tomorrow? *


----------



## eljr

Itullian said:


> From Santa :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

*Frescocobaldi & Louis Couperin*

Listening again to this recording reminds me how exeptional Leonhardt is,his profound insight and the way he transcends you to a world that is not find in the notes but is to reviel by the musician.Leonhardt succeeds in this as no other. It is often deeply moving in its beauty that one can hear in all it's majesty.It is sometimes so shockingly overwhelming.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147726


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Sonata No. 29, "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight"

Murray Perahia, piano

2018


----------



## 13hm13

Sy 4 on...

*, Leonard Slatkin, Philharmonia Orchestra, Linda Hohenfeld ‎- Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4 • Fantasia On Greensleeves


----------



## Skakner

This week's overdose of *Mahler's 5th* comes to a closure with Solti (1970) and Abbado (1980).
Detoxication... follows with *Beethoven's 7th*.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

It's an all-Bax winter day for me today:


----------



## Mahlerton

Bruckner - 9 symphonies

Karajan, Berliner Philarmoniker


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach: Cello Suite no. 3 in C Major*
Maja Weber


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 70, 132, 147
Brigette Geller, Michael Chance, Jan Kobow, Dietrich Henschel
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

This group of cantatas, for the Fourth Sunday in Advent, concludes my personal pilgrimage through all of the Bach cantatas. I've now heard every extant cantata by J. S. Bach, sacred and secular, and what a pilgrimage it has been!

It would be foolish to say that every cantata is equally good, but it is nonetheless wholly remarkable how every single one has something distinctive and worth hearing about it, the level of craft never sags, and the level of inspiration is never less than excellent, with the best soaring into transcendence.

Bach's cantatas collectively comprise one of the greatest monuments of artistic accomplishment in human history. I almost can't believe how lucky we are to have them! And to have a couple superb choices for complete recorded sets as well...

Gardiner, Suzuki, and Herreweghe are my favorite cantata conductors, but Koopman and Harnoncourt are close by. As for this Gardiner set of church cantatas: it's fantastic, an incredible achievement, one you would never know from listening had been accomplished in a single year in a couple dozen different venues! I love it as a whole, even if there are a few (admittedly, very few) cantatas here and there where I prefer a different recording.

I augmented my listening through the Gardiner set of sacred cantatas with the Suzuki secular cantatas.

N.B. This Gardiner cantata set is currently on sale at Presto Classical.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dimace said:


> *Zuzana *is among the pianists who really write the music history. She learned the piano with the great *Frandisek Rauch* and she (almost) dedicated her music life to J.S Bach keyboard music. She is the very FIRST who recorded the whole piano music of the Father (1960-1970) for the Erato Label. This 20XCDs CDS, is really amazing and reflects her perfectionism when it comes to Bach keyboard music. Despite I don't listen very much to this kind of music I love Zuzana and her performances. And, what else, I have learned a lot from her approach to Bach. Recommended!
> 
> View attachment 147715


I read the Wiki article on her - what a courageous, principled and indomitable woman she was.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part eight for tonight.

String Quartet no.3 in B-flat op.67 (1875):










_Zwei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.74 [Texts: Martin Luther, after biblical sources/Friedrich von Spee] (1863-64 and 1877):










Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.68 (1862-76):
Symphony no.2 in D op.73 (1877):










Violin Concerto in D op.77 (1878):


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 70, 132, 147
> Brigette Geller, Michael Chance, Jan Kobow, Dietrich Henschel
> The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> This group of cantatas, for the Fourth Sunday in Advent, concludes my personal pilgrimage through all of the Bach cantatas. I've now heard every extant cantata by J. S. Bach, sacred and secular, and what a pilgrimage it has been!
> 
> It would be foolish to say that every cantata is equally good, but it is nonetheless wholly remarkable how every single one has something distinctive and worth hearing about it, the level of craft never sags, and the level of inspiration is never less than excellent, with the best soaring into transcendence.
> 
> Bach's cantatas collectively comprise one of the greatest monuments of artistic accomplishment in human history. I almost can't believe how lucky we are to have them! And to have a couple superb choices for complete recorded sets as well...
> 
> Gardiner, Suzuki, and Herreweghe are my favorite cantata conductors, but Koopman and Harnoncourt are close by. As for this Gardiner set of church cantatas: it's fantastic, an incredible achievement, one you would never know from listening had been accomplished in a single year in a couple dozen different venues! I love it as a whole, even if there are a few (admittedly, very few) cantatas here and there where I prefer a different recording.
> 
> I augmented my listening through the Gardiner set of sacred cantatas with the Suzuki secular cantatas.
> 
> N.B. This Gardiner cantata set is currently on sale at Presto Classical.
> 
> View attachment 147735


So....when do you start again..:angel:


----------



## Guest002

The organ works successfully re-catalogued, it's time to do the same to the bazillion harpsichord works Bach wrote, played by Pieter-Jan Belder.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

I really love the Cantata "Gott ist unsere zuversicht"

René Jacobs sings the Aria (alto): "Schläfert allen Sorgenkummer" ,it brings tears to my eyes,really beautifull.( it starts after 7 minutes)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

Bourdon said:


> So....when do you start again..:angel:


I think I'm not going to listen through all of the cantatas again in such an organized way, but of course I'll continue revisiting them, especially those that were new to me but blew me away. I kept a journal.


----------



## Knorf

And now for something completely different:

*Witold Lutosławski*: _Livre pour orchestre_, _Mi-parti_
Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra, Witold Lutosławski

Such impressive pieces! I really always enjoy this music.










Apologies for the double post.


----------



## mparta

Cheap but very good. Very, very good. This was a better orchestra. I think he contributed to its deterioriation but when these recordings were made, still quite a fine ensemble. And nothing struggles, no statements or oddities, the music with great playing. What a relief. I have the Chailly and I found too many odd moments that contributed nothing.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Emerson String Quartet

One of my favorite recordings of this wonderful composition. The Emersons recorded it again seven years later for their excellent complete set, but it's possible I like this one recorded in 1988 slightly better, especially for the company it keeps (the Schubert String Quartet No. 15 in G major, D. 887).

This is the current week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: Piano Trios 7-10*
Wilhelm Kempff, Henryk Szeryng, Pierre Fournier

Rec. 1964


----------



## Knorf

*Kaija Saariaho*: _Laterna Magica_ for large orchestra
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Manxfeeder

This is this week's free download from ClassicSelectWorld. Baroque trumpet music is always fun to hear.


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Kansas City Chorale in music by Rene Clausen:


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Marie Jaëll - piano concertos nrs. 1 & 2

WDR Funkhausorchester - Arjan Tien

Cora Irsen - oiano


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I've had on 3 volumes of Bach cantatas with Masaaki Suzuki and then some oboe concertos with son CPE and now a Christmas cantata by Alessandro Scarlatti (pretty long with 31 mvts.)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Gorecki: String Quartet No. 3 DAFO String Quartet. Beautifully performed though I have to be in the mood to listen to this for 45 minutes.










Schmidt: Symphonies 1-4. Paavo Jarvi. Frankfurt. I have the Naxos set of these but this one is clearer and more varied. I heard a lot of interesting musical touches for the first time. Recommended.










A German Christmas. Margaretha Consort. This month's freebie from Naxos and a lovely programme.










Bach: Cantatas BWV132, 147. Gardiner. Cantatas for the 4th Advent. 147 is a favourite.










Saint-Saens: Oratorio de Noel. Mainz Bach Choir, Edith Wiens, Mainz Bach Orchestra, Friedreich Melzer, Barbara Biermann, Helena Jungwirth, Kurt Widmer, Hans-Joachim Bartsch, Diethard Hellmann & Verena Schweizer. Such a beautiful work. it's become a Christmas favourite here.


----------



## Coach G

mparta said:


> View attachment 147738
> 
> 
> Cheap but very good. Very, very good. This was a better orchestra. I think he contributed to its deterioriation but when these recordings were made, still quite a fine ensemble. And nothing struggles, no statements or oddities, the music with great playing. What a relief. I have the Chailly and I found too many odd moments that contributed nothing.


This is my favorite Beethoven cycle. Furtwangler is more spontaneous with the 1st; Toscanini more fresh and crisp with the 2nd; Szell more well-measured with the 3rd; Karajan more polished with the 5th; and Walter is more lyrical with the 6th. Admittedly, there are also better 9ths for different reasons. But Bernstein and the NYPO, on the whole, is best IMO because of the energy and enthusiasm. Maybe because of Bernstein's American-born heritage, his Broadway and Jazz aura; he seems to bring a sense of "swing" to the NYPO. In comparison to the Bernstein/NYPO Beethoven cycle, I found the Bernstein/Vienna Beethoven cycle that he did a couple decades later, to be solid but not especially memorable in a field of innumerable competitors.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147745


*Frédéric Chopin*

Piano Sonata in B minor, op. 58
Mazurkas in A minor, A flat, F sharp minor, op. 59 nos. 1-3
Nocturne in F, op. 15 no. 1
Scherzo in C sharp minor, op. 39
Polonaise in A flat, op. 53

Martha Argerich, piano

1965, reissued 1999


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with 5 by Leonard Bernstein from the Columbia years:

1. *Berlioz*: _Requiem_, beginning (Leonard Bernstein/French National Orchestra and Chorus w/Steve Burrows, tenor) 
2. *Berlioz*: _Requiem_, conclusion; (same as above); _The Death of Cleopatra_; Excerpts from _Romeo and Juliet_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Jennie Tourel, mezzo-soprano on _Death of Cleopatra_) Sony's Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition VOL 13
3. *Handel*: _Messiah_, begining (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Adele Addison, soprano; Russell Oberlin, countertenor; David Lloyd, tenor; William Warfield, baritone; and the Westminster Choir) Sony's Bernstein Century 
4. *Handel*: _Messiah_, conclusion (same as above)
5. _Leonard Bernstein's Joy of Christmas_ featuring *traditional Christmas Carols* (_Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra & the Mormon Tabernacle Choir_) *Tchaikovsky*: Excerpts from _The Nutcracker_; *Humperdinck*: _Children's Prayer_ from _Hansel and Gretel_; *Handel*: _Hallelujah Chorus_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/the _Hallelujah Chorus_ taken from the _Messiah_ recording) Sony Classical

Trying to stay in the holiday spirit with a menu that leans in that direction under the baton of Leonard Bernstein. Starting with the Berlioz _Requiem_, I've always associated it with Christmas because I first heard it as a teenager when Luciano Pavarotti included the beautiful _Sanctus_ on his Christmas album.

While the English Colin Davis' recording of Berlioz _Requiem_ with the London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus is probably a finer version, as it is masterfully understated, capturing Berlioz' sense of French sophistication and classical influence; Bernstein's (more American?) approach is also good, as it goes for broke, unleashing all the forces of the apocalypse in grand spectacle and grand fashion. The remaining Berlioz entries are pretty much filler compared to the awesomeness of the _Requiem_.

Though I'm aware that Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Faure, Verdi, Brahms, and Bruckner, all composed masterful requiem masses (and I hope I didn't leave anyone else out); the Berlioz has always been my favorite just because it just seems to explode in so many different directions. And yet, the beautiful _Sanctus_ is so lovely that I every time I hear it, I wish it could go on just a little but longer; but then comes the intense, yet meditative and soothing _Agnus Dei_ to wrap up the rapture in with a wonderful sense of prayerful resolve.

What would Christmas be without Handel's _Messiah_? And the Bernstein version is the only one I own on CD in it's completion. I have excerpts by a very smooth Ormandy and a well-measured Boult (another Englishman like Sir Colin, who never allows himself to get too carried away!); and have always thought of adding a HIP recording to my collection. Even so, Bernstein seems to fit the bill nicely with a very energetic and enthusiastic _Messiah_, highlighted especially by William Warfield's smoky and booming baritone that is great in _The Trumpet Shall Sound!_, and you also hear Warfield ringing out quite clearly in the _Hallelujah Chorus_. Interestingly Warfield also appears on the Ormandy _Messiah_ recording as well.

We round things out with Bernstein's over-the-top Christmas fare with the Mormon Tabernacle Choir which pulls out all the stops in _O Come All Ye Faithful_.


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 6, Op. 54
Russian National Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski

I've long highly rated this symphony. The expansive, brooding first movement is masterful! It doesn't feel quite properly proportioned as a whole, but I always enjoy it greatly.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos. 1 - 3

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Ivo Pogorelich plays Chopin.


----------



## Gothos

Listening to disc 5


----------



## Rogerx

The Joy of Christmas

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Richard P. Condie (director), Director, John Finley Williamson (director), Westminster Choir


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas

Winner - Engineering
Gramophone Awards
1993
Winner - Engineering


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Semiramide

Joan Sutherland (Semiramide), Marilyn Horne (Arsace), John Serge, Joseph Rouleau, Spiro Malas, Patricia Clark, Leslie Fyson & Michael Langdon

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Recorded: 1965-12-28
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 30

Sonatas KK 485-500


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Brahms 3, Alsop. Merl turned me on to this cycle and I love it


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part nine for late morning and early afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.1 in G op.78 (1878-79):










_Acht Klavierstücke_ for piano op.76 (1871 and 1878):
_Zwei Rhapsodien_ for piano op.79 (1879):
_Ungarische Tänze_ nos.11-21 for piano duet WoO (1880): ***

(*** Julius Katchen with Jean-Pierre Marty)










_Akademische Festouvertüre_ for orchestra op.80 (1880): 
Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat op.83 (1878-81):










_Nänie_ [_Funeral Song_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.82 [Text: Friedrich Schiller] (1881):
_Gesang der Parzen_ [_Song of the Fates_] mixed choir and orchestra op.89 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1882):


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Wanderer Fantasy, Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 & Brahms: Handel Variations

Christopher Park
NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra
Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Guest002

Assorted works by Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber, performed by "Acronym". I love this CD, from the cover art onwards! Biber seems to me highly under-rated as a composer, on the whole: there is never anything less than inventive tunefulness in his work.


----------



## Taplow

Just finished the mammoth task of updating/correcting the metadata across all 60 CDs of the rip of this monumental set. Celebrating with Cantatas 106-111 (Discs 3 & 4 of Volume 6).

Bach: Cantatas BWV106-BWV111
Gustav Leonhardt: Leonhardt Consort
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Concentus Musicus Wien, Collegium Vocale Ghent
Various soloisits, Tölzer Knabenchor, Knabenchor Hannover et al.
Teldec: 4509-91760-2


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

I vividly remember listening to a Mozart symhony
An old tube radio in my bedroom was the medium that introduced me to this ensemble.
Even in the record store it was not yet a well-known name. I have always enjoyed this ensemble and have also seen them perform in my hometown.
Just because of the many nostalgic memories it evokes, I will always remember Neville Marriner and his Academy of st Martin in the Fields with a warm heart.


----------



## Malx

*Dvorak, String Quartet No 10 - Panocha Quartet.*

I am discovering the late Dvorak Quartets perhaps a bit late in the day but better late than never! Really enjoyed the, at turns, playful and elegiac Dumka second movement of this quartet. Nice.


----------



## Rogerx

Spem in alium - Vidi aquam

Tallis - MacMillan

ORA Singers, Suzi Digby


----------



## Bourdon

*The virgin Harpsichord*

*Byrd-Bull-Gibbons-Tomkins-Morley-Dowland-Philips.......*

*Skip Sempé Harpsichord*


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 26


----------



## eljr

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano),...

Release Date: 13th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: 8574124
Label: Naxos
Length: 59 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2020
Editor's Choice

Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2020


----------



## eljr

D Smith said:


> Recent listening
> 
> Gorecki: String Quartet No. 3 DAFO String Quartet. Beautifully performed though I have to be in the mood to listen to this for 45 minutes.


Think I will steal this idea!


----------



## Itullian

Piano music, Collard


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach Cello Suites*
Arnau Tomàs


----------



## Rogerx

Auber: Overtures

Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Pardubice, Dario Salvi


----------



## Guest002

John Butt and the Dunedin Consort performing a mash-up of Bach's _Magnificat_ and Cantata BWV 63. Nicely done.


----------



## Taplow

A selection from the exceptional contralto Sara Mingardo's Opus111 recordings with Rinaldo Alessandrini and the Concerto Italiano. I guess I'll eventually go out and buy each of these separately. But for now, this highly enjoyable disc is filling the gap.

Sara Mingardo
Pergolesi, Scarlatti, Vivaldi, Handel
Rinaldo Alessandrini: Concerto Italiano
Opus111: OP 30373


----------



## eljr

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 147758
> 
> 
> John Butt and the Dunedin Consort performing a mash-up of Bach's _Magnificat_ and Cantata BWV 63. Nicely done.


Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## eljr

Gorecki: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 67 '...songs are sung'

Dafô String Quartet

Release Date: 27th Apr 2018
Catalogue No: DUX1302
Label: Dux
Length: 48 minutes


----------



## Vasks

_'Tis the Season - Day 7 - Winter begins_

*Moniuszko - Overture: Bajka (Winter's Tale) (Satanowski/cpo CD)
Schubert - The Winter Evening, D.938 (Fischer-Dieskau/EMI CD)
Glazunov - Winter from "The Seasons" (Serebrier/Warner CD)
Fucik - Winter Storm Waltz (Neumann/Orfeo CD)*


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Petrushka

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147761


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Bassoon Concerto in B flat

*Gioachino Rossini*
Bassoon Concerto

*Conradin Kreutzer*
Fantasie for Bassoon and Orchestra

*Bernhard Henrik Crusell*
Bassoon Concertino in B flat

Karen Geoghegan, bassoon
BBC Philharmonic
Gianandrea Noseda

2010


----------



## Bourdon

*Weill*

Kleine Dreigroschenmusik
Mahagony songspiel
Concerto for Violin and Wind Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Chopin: Waltzes

Ikuyo Nakamichi

Release Date: 25th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: SICC40084B00Z
Label: Sony
Length: 53 minutes


----------



## eljr

Spem in alium. Vidi aquam

Binaural Version

Ora Singers, Suzi Digby

Release Date: 21st Aug 2020
Catalogue No: 90266970DI2
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## ELbowe

*A break from all the sugar for a morning with recently cleaned LPs from Thrift Store (.50 cents each)
Schumann, Dichterliebe • Liederkreis Op. 24
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Jörg Demus ‎- Deutsche Grammophon ‎
LP, Stereo Germany 1965

Bach: 6 Brandenburgische Konzerte - Six Concerts Avec Plusieurs Instruments - Six Brandenburg Concertos
Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter ‎-Archiv 2 × LP Box Set Germany 1967*


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 7 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Sinopoli.*
First listen to this seventh from Sinopoli - certainly different, a fair bit of tugging around with tempos and a slow second Nachtmusik in his interpretation. Not near a top recommendation for me on first impressions but as I like to have different takes on works interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 4
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek

I'm very fond of this inordinately-bashed symphony.


----------



## Guest002

Richard HIckox and the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra in some fun renditions of Percy Grainger's best tunes.


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD 16

Suite "Don Quichotte"
Viola Concerto
Overture in D major
Overture "Hamburger Ebb und Flut"


----------



## eljr

Peaceful Choir - New Sound of Choral Music

Lavinia Meijer (harp), World Choir for Peace, Nicol Matt (chorus master), Lavinia Meijer & Esther Abrami & World Choir for Peace feat. Tim Allhoff & Gereon Theis, Esther Abrami, Tim Allhoff, Gereon Theis, Josefa Schmidt, Maarja Nuut, World Choir for Peace & David Reichelt, Kammerchor...

Release Date: 18th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 19439735602
Label: Sony
Length: 98 minutes

CD I


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part ten for tonight.

Piano Trio no.2 in C op.87 (1880-82):










String Quintet no.1 in F op.88 (1882):










Symphony no.3 in F op.90 (1883):
Symphony no.4 in E-minor op.98 (1884-85):










Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.99 (1886):


----------



## Guest002

A bit of Mozart before dinner: Mackerras and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra in an exciting rendition of the Haffner (#35).

Never sure whether his Scottish Mozart recordings are better/worse than his Czech Phil ones...


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:

From 1958.The Josquin Des Pres piece is really wonderful.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147770


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Symphonies Nos. 29, 31, 32, 35, 36, 38, 39, 40, 41
Requiem
Adagio & Fugue

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras

2003, 2008, 2010; compilation 2020


----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Suite from _The Nutcracker_, Op. 71a
Philharmonia Orchestra, Igor Markevitch

Yes, _The Nutcracker_ as disc filler for _Le Sacre du Printemps_ strikes me also as deeply weird, but they were recorded in a close time frame on January and February, 1959 at Abbey Road Studio in London, are both superb performances, and feature amazing sound in the SACD remaster.


----------



## 13hm13

Kondrashin / moscow po. - shostakovich : Symphony no.8 etc. (1967 tokyo live)


----------



## eljr

Peaceful Choir - New Sound of Choral Music

Lavinia Meijer (harp), World Choir for Peace, Nicol Matt (chorus master), Lavinia Meijer & Esther Abrami & World Choir for Peace feat. Tim Allhoff & Gereon Theis, Esther Abrami, Tim Allhoff, Gereon Theis, Josefa Schmidt, Maarja Nuut, World Choir for Peace & David Reichelt, Kammerchor...

Release Date: 18th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 19439735602
Label: Sony
Length: 98 minutes

CD II


----------



## eljr

Cor Europae

Christmas in Medieval Prague

Tiburtina Ensemble, Bora Kabátková

Release Date: 25th Oct 2019
Catalogue No: RIC410
Label: Ricercar
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: _Die Winterreise_, D. 911
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Jörg Demus


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Rogerx said:


> Auber: Overtures
> 
> Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Pardubice, Dario Salvi


I've enjoyed Auber's _Domino Noir_ for many years:


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *Franz Schubert*: _Die Winterreise_, D. 911
> Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Jörg Demus


very appropriate


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Spinning now before I go pick-up my ailing car (alternator). Feared at first it was a new viral strain affecting mechanical things, what's next?


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.6

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## eljr

The Leftovers - Music From the Hbo Series - Season One

Max Richter

Release Date: 7th Aug 2015
Catalogue No: SILCD1485
Label: Silva Screen Records


----------



## Eramire156

*For the string quartet thread*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.16 in F major, op.135









Smetana Quartet *









*Loewenguth Quartet

recorded 1963 for VOX*

Just one more









*Leipziger Streichquartett*


----------



## Knorf

*Olivier Messiaen*: _Le Nativité du Seigneur_
Olivier Latry, on the grand organ of Notre-Dame de Paris


----------



## Jacck

*Jan Dismas Zelenka - Missa Nativitatis Domini* (Mass of the birth of our lord)
Marek Štryncl


----------



## Guest002

Joseph Haydn's 60th Symphony, Giovanni Antonini conducting Il Giardino Armonico. A lovely, crisp performance.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-Overture, Scherzo and Finale performed by Holliger and the WDR SO

Brahms-2nd Symphony performed by Giulini and the VPO.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Schubert's unfinished Symphony, just felt like it...


----------



## Joachim Raff

https://tidal.com/browse/track/98822572


----------



## Eramire156

*Last week's string quartet thread*

There are a couple more recordings I want to listen to, among them is the following

*Antonin Dvorak 
String Quartet no.14 in A flat major, op.105









The Smetana Quartet 

Recorded 5-8 June 1965*


----------



## Helgi

Sibelius 7 on my evening walk, with the most amazing display of northern lights in the sky.










Koussevitzky w/BBC SO in 1933


----------



## pmsummer

I SING THE BIRTH
*Anonymous - Byrd - Smith - Perotin - Palestrina - Clemens - Plainchant*
New York Polyphony
_
Avie_


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan"


----------



## 13hm13

16-CD set. Playing RVW Sy 6.

The British Line: A Celebration of British Music--BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147787


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker

Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle

2010


----------



## Guest

A terrific transcriber and player.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Helgi said:


> Sibelius 7 on my evening walk, with the most amazing display of northern lights in the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koussevitzky w/BBC SO in 1933


I am so envious; I can't imagine better music to accompany the northern lights


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:









Current listening:


----------



## Knorf

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I am so envious; I can't imagine better music to accompany the northern lights


I was thinking precisely the same thing!


----------



## Rogerx

The Call of Rome: Music by Allegri, F. Anerio, Josquin and Victoria

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Van Cliburn (piano), Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Fritz Reiner


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Oratorio de Noël

Vocalensemble Rastatt & Les Favorites, Holger Speck


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn & CPE Bach: Cello Concertos

Steven Isserlis (cello/director)

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen

Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla), José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part eleven for this morning.

Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.101 (1886):










Double Concerto in A-minor for violin, cello and orchestra op.102 (1887):










_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.106 [Texts: Franz Kugler'Christian Reinhold Köstlin/Klaus Groth/Gustav Adolf Frey/Christian Reinhold Köstlin] (bet. 1885-88):
_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.107 [Texts: Paul Fleming/Carl von Lemcke/Otto Friedrich Gruppe/Detlev von Liliencron/Paul Heyse] (bet. 1886-88):
_Zigeunerlieder_ - eleven songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, piano op.103 - nos.1-7 and 11 arr. for voice and piano [Texts: Hugo Conrat, after Hungarian folk sources] (orig. 1887-88 - arr. 1889):










Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.100 (1886):
Violin Sonata no.3 in D-minor op.108 (1886-88):


----------



## perempe

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1 - Martha Argerich, Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, Gábor Takács-Nagy
The concert was a year ago, they toured in Europe after their annual free Advent Concert where I was present.

before it I listened to Vaughan Williams' Symphony No. 5 ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Sir Andrew Davis.


----------



## Helgi

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I am so envious; I can't imagine better music to accompany the northern lights





Knorf said:


> I was thinking precisely the same thing!


Funny thing is, I put on the music before I walked out the door and then: *whoa*


----------



## Guest002

Karel Ančerl with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and the Prague Philharmonic Choir performing Stravinsky's _Symphony of Psalms_ (usually and invariably mis-typed by me as 'Psymphony of Salms'!)


----------



## Rogerx

Léon Boellmann: Chamber Music

Gérard Caussé (viola)

Trio Parnassus


----------



## Guest002

Ruued Langgaard's 13th Symphony played by Thomas Dausgaard and the Danish National Symphony Orchestra and Choir.


----------



## Rogerx

Festival of Carols

Sylvia McNair (soprano)

Indianapolis Symphonic Choir, Eric Stark

Adam: O Holy Night
Pierpont: Jingle Bells
Rutter: Magnificat

etc, etc


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Well, it's officially Christmas here in my house... We watched Hans Gruber fall from the top of the Nakatomi building last night. In one of the scenes (in Die Hard for you Christmas haters out there  ) there was a quartet playing Brandenburg no. 3 at the Christmas party, so I had to hear it done well, which means AKAMUS


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 31

sonatas KK 501-519


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Octet in F major, D803

Gidon Kremer (violin), Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), David Geringas (cello), Alois Posch (double bass), Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Radovan Vlatkovic (horn), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)


----------



## sbmonty

Franz Krommer: Symphonies No. 6 & 9
Howard Griffiths; Orchestra Della Svizzera Italiana


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms- 3rd Symphony.

Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich.


----------



## Guest002

I bought this for the Bridge _Oration_ performance, which is excellent. But the other works are excellent, also. Gábor Takács-Nagy conducting the Tapiola Sinfonietta for the Hough _The Loneliest Wilderness_ (which seems quite apropos for Nottingham in the middle of the pandemic); and Hugh Wolff conducting the Deutches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin for the Bloch and Bridge works. Both with Steven Isserlis celloing away superbly.


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini Collection Volume 4

Thomas Martin (double bass) & Anthony Halstead (piano), Jacquelyn Fugelle (soprano)

Bottesini: Capriccio à la Chopin
Bottesini: Ci divide l' ocean
Bottesini: Fantasia on Bellini's La sonnambula
Bottesini: Introduction et variations sur le carnaval de Venice
Bottesini: Introduzione e gavotta
Bottesini: Meditazione (Aria di Bach)
Bottesini: Melodia (Giovinetto innamorato)
Bottesini: Melodia in E (Romanza patetica)
Bottesini: Nel cor più non mi sento (Arietta di G. Paisiello)
Bottesini: Reverie
Bottesini: Romanza
Bottesini: Romanza Patetica
Bottesini: Tutto: Il mondo serra
Bottesini: Variations on a Scottish Air 'Auld Robin Gray'


----------



## Bourdon

*Gabrieli[/B

Maybe the first time I heard Gabrieli's music but it could have been Vittorio Negri/ Power Biggs too.


























*


----------



## Vasks

_'Tis the Season - Day 8_

*Heinichen - Pastorale per la Notte di Natale (Kopp/Carus CD)
J. S. Bach - Cantata #40 "For this the Son of God Appeared" (Smith/Koch CD)
Corelli - Concerto Grosso, Op.6, No.8 "Fatto per la notte di Natale" (Lucarelli/Fone CD)
Daquin - Noels #1 & 2 (Bardon/Pierre Verany CD)
A. Scarlatti - Cantata Pastorale (Kwon/Arte Nova CD)*


----------



## Chilham

Biber: Rosary Sonatas

Rachel Podger, Marcin Świątkiewicz, Jonathan Manson, David Miller


----------



## eljr

On Christmas Night

Carols from St John's College, Cambridge

John Challenger (organ)

The Choir of St John's College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha

The collective vocal heft of the ensemble's young choral scholars remains a potent weapon under Andrew Nethsinga's direction. He's a man of musical refinement, however, one ready and able to... - Classic FM Magazine, Februrary 2012, More…
Release Date: 26th Sep 2011
Catalogue No: CHSA5096
Label: Chandos
Length: 74 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
5th December 2011


----------



## Guest002

Some Vivaldi cello sonatas with the Accademia Ottoboni and Marco Ceccato on cello.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I have not listened to this LP in a very long (too long) time. I might have a Carter-fest post-holiday, esp. his SQs. I see a reviewer on Amazon did not at all like how the harpsichord was miked in this recording. We'll soon see (hear) about that:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58/ Beethoven: Leonore Overture No. 3, Op. 72b **

Wiener Philharmoniker##
Leonard Bernstein

Claudio Arrau (piano), Ludwig van Beethoven (cadenzor)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1976-10-17
Recording Venue: Deutsches Museum, Kongress-Saal, Munich


----------



## ELbowe

*A selection of LP Christmas oldies:
Christmas Carols of Old Europe
Prague Madrigal Singers, Miroslav Venhoda 
Supraphon LP, Stereo Czechoslovakia 1970

Liona Boyd : Une Guitare Pour Noël -A Guitar For Christmas- Eine Gitarre Für Weihnachten
CBS LP, Album Canada 1981

Empire Brass ‎- Joy to the World - Music of Christmas
EMI LP, Album, Stereo UK 1990

Bach Choir Family Carols 
The Bach Choir, The Philip Jones Brass Ensemble, Sir David Willcocks 
London/Decca LP, Stereo UK 1980*


----------



## eljr

O Holy Night - A Merton Christmas

Choir of Merton College, Oxford & Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra, Benjamin Nicholas

Release Date: 20th Oct 2017
Catalogue No: DCD34192
Label: Delphian
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## eljr

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 147805
> 
> 
> Some Vivaldi cello sonatas with the Accademia Ottoboni and Marco Ceccato on cello.


This looks interesting. I'll fish around for it. :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

ELbowe said:


> *A selection of LP Christmas oldies:
> Christmas Carols of Old Europe
> Prague Madrigal Singers, Miroslav Venhoda
> Supraphon LP, Stereo Czechoslovakia 1970
> 
> Liona Boyd : Une Guitare Pour Noël -A Guitar For Christmas- Eine Gitarre Für Weihnachten
> CBS LP, Album Canada 1981
> 
> Empire Brass ‎- Joy to the World - Music of Christmas
> EMI LP, Album, Stereo UK 1990
> 
> Bach Choir Family Carols
> The Bach Choir, The Philip Jones Brass Ensemble, Sir David Willcocks
> London/Decca LP, Stereo UK 1980*
> View attachment 147810
> View attachment 147811
> View attachment 147812
> View attachment 147813


That's a real fine one with the Bach choir and Willcocks


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Taplow

Bourdon said:


> *Scarlatti*
> 
> CD 31
> 
> sonatas KK 501-519


Will there be some sort of celebration when you're done?


----------



## Guest002

eljr said:


> This looks interesting. I'll fish around for it. :tiphat:


It's gorgeously recorded, that's for sure.


----------



## ELbowe

Bourdon said:


> That's a real fine one with the Bach choir and Willcocks


*Yes indeed it is a go-to Christmas favourite! *


----------



## Bourdon

Taplow said:


> Will there be some sort of celebration when you're done?


Well,now.....,this is what I call a fine question, there are many really good sonatas but listen to them all in a relatively short time has its disadvantages. I surely will listening again to all the sonatas but in a greater time span.
They are really most attractive and there will be sure a kind of festivity but that is due to the many fine hours I had with these sonatas.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*


----------



## perempe

Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5 - NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Alan Gilbert


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven: The Piano Sonatas*
Vladimir Ashkenazy • 1995









Op. 10 sonatas


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas

Marco Ceccato (cello)

Accademia Ottoboni

Release Date: 19th May 2014
Catalogue No: ZZT338
Label: Zigzag
Length: 74 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
Awards Issue 2014
Editor's Choice


----------



## eljr

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> It's gorgeously recorded, that's for sure.


somehow, Vivaldi lends himself to good recordings.


----------



## Guest002

eljr said:


> Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas
> 
> Marco Ceccato (cello)
> 
> Accademia Ottoboni
> 
> Release Date: 19th May 2014
> Catalogue No: ZZT338
> Label: Zigzag
> Length: 74 minutes
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> Awards Issue 2014
> Editor's Choice


Oh good... you got hold if it! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Guest002

This is a very enjoyable cello concerto from Alfred Casella. Francesco La Vecchia conducting the Orchestra Sinfonica di Roman, with Andrea Noferini doing cello duty.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Tokyo String Quartet

Wonderful performance! Just doing some comparative listening for this week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## Guest002

_Puer natus est nobis_ (A boy is born for us), is the introit for Christmas Day, so seems increasingly appropriate, calendrically!

This is Thomas Tallis' setting of a mass on the theme of that introit. This recording is by Alistair Dixon and the Chapelle du Roi, in fine voice.


----------



## eljr

After Silence

Voces8

Release Date: 24th Jul 2020
Catalogue No: VCM129A
Label: VOCES8 Records
Length: 2 hours 7 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2020
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020

CD I


----------



## eljr

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Oh good... you got hold if it! I hope you enjoy it!


Yes I did, thanks.


----------



## Guest002

Some d'Indy orchestral pieces, Jean-Luc Tingaud and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra. (Specifically 'Istar - Variations symphoniques', which are pretty sumptious).


----------



## Eramire156

*For the string quartet thread*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.16









Emerson String Quartet *

and now









*The Endellion String Quartet
*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Very Colourful music. Vibrant and exciting


----------



## Guest002

I can resist no longer.

Vaughan Williams' _Hodie_, a Christmas Cantata, performed by David Willcocks, the Choir of Westminster Abbey, London Symphony Orchestra, Janet Baker, Richard Lewis, John Shirley-Quirk, Bach Choir.

It's a wonderful piece.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: late string quartets (Tokyo); Scriabin: Piano Music (Feltsman)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 8*

David Hurwitz trashed this cycle on his video blog, so now I have to hear it for myself. As a previous poster said, maybe his negative comments have actually spurred others to hear it.


----------



## Knorf

*Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov*: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 1; _Antar_ Symphonic Suite, Op. 9 ("Symphony No. 2")
Göteborgs Symfoniker, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Guest002

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> David Hurwitz trashed this cycle on his video blog, so now I have to hear it for myself. As a previous poster said, maybe his negative comments have actually spurred others to hear it.
> 
> View attachment 147833


Yup. You made go and listen to the final Toccata of the Haintink v. Previn recordings again.

Haintink is 5'53" compared to 5'15" with Previn -so nearly 1 minute slower, or around 20-25%.

The opening of the Haitink is wonderful for its "-spiel" sonorities. But, by God it's slow. At around 2'23" in, it's separate notes with the strings sounding like they're falling asleep. At 3'26" it seriously sounds like they're going to stop playing. 3'53 is lovely sonically, but very measured. Great glockenspiels at 5'25".

Overall... it sounded "carefull".

Previn: the "-spiels" sound a bit clunky (or cheap!) at the start. Movement at 1'00". Good use of dynamics at 1'30". Great pizzicato strings at 2'50" I hadn't heard in the Haitink at all. Excitement all through 3'00 - 3'15". The gear-change at 4'35" is handled well (good xylophones!).

In my view, there's no comparison: the Haitink is sonically interesting, but otherwise dull as fish soup. I also just did a quick romp through the Boult 1969 version (4'46", so significantly quicker than both Previn and Haitink). That would be my preferred version, I think: the strings are never less than exciting, and there are suitable spooky -spiel moments when required. Not as "polished" as the Haitink, I would say. But by far the better version.

Your mileage may, as always, differ. But I think Hurwitz has his musical judgment sound on this one, though not perhaps his judgment on how best to convey his opinion!


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter plays Rachmaninov


----------



## Eramire156

*Introducing The Stern / Rose / Istomin Trio*

*Franz Schubert 
Piano Trio no.1 in B flat, op.99*









*Isaac Stern 
Leonard Rose
Eugene Istomin*

recorded 15/17 August 1964


----------



## Knorf

*Magnus Lindberg*: Concerto for Orchestra
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## starthrower

I bought the full cycle on three used copies of these old Chandos CDs and the sound is very good. They are early 80s digital recordings with a smooth, rich sound and great resolution. Recommended!


----------



## senza sordino

My sixth and final part of some Nordic music.

Yesterday and today:

Nielsen Symphonic Rhapsody, Helios Overture, Saga Dream, Violin Concerto, Pan and Syrinx, Flute Concerto, Rhapsody Overture: An Imaginary Journey to the Faroe Islands, Clarinet Concerto. Very enjoyable music on these two disks.









Grieg Violin Sonatas 1-3. A few years ago, I learned to play (muddle my way through) the first sonata. My disk. 









Peterson-Berger Symphony no 3, Earina Suite. The first time listening to this. I quite liked it. Spotify. 









Stenhammar String Quartets 3, 4, 5, and 6. Two disks. The first time ever listening to these quartets. Not bad. Spotify 









Sibelius Finlandia, Symphony no 4, The Swan of Tuonela


----------



## 13hm13

York Bowen - Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2 - BBC Philharmonic, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part twelve for earlier this evening.

_Fest und Gedenksprüche_ [_Festival and Commemoration Sentences_] - three motets for unaccompanied mixed choir op.109 [Texts: Martin Luther, after biblical sources] (1889):
_Drei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.110 [Texts: _Psalm LXIX_/anon./Paul Eber](1889):










Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in A-minor op.114 (1891):










String Quintet no.2 in G op.111 (1890):
Clarinet Quintet in B-minor op.115 (1891):










_(21) Ungarische Tänze for piano duet_ WoO1 - arr. for orchestra by Johannes Brahms/Antonín Dvořák/Albert Parlow/Iván Fischer/Robert Schollum/Frigyes Hidas (orig. 1858-68 and 1880):


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Helgi talking about listening to this symphony while watching the aurora borealis made me want to listen to it myself. I've never seen an aurora; it's on the list. But I have several wonderful (and one bizarre) recordings of Sibelius's Seventh, and they will have to do. This one is a favorite.


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound on this 2-disc SACD.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2" and "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Paul Mealor's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Pieces and Fragments

Sergio Gallo (piano)


----------



## pmsummer

SHINING LIGHT
_Advent Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th c.)_
*Aquitanian Repertory Anonymous, Traditional, Anonymous, Italian Anonymous*
Cologne Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton, Benjamin Bagby, directors

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Gothos

Listening to Disc 2


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini Discoveries

Orchestra Filarmonica Della Scala, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Rogerx

A German Christmas

17th-century Music for the Time of Advent and Christmas

Margaretha Consort, Marit Broekroelofs


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Turandot

Joan Sutherland (Turandot), Luciano Pavarotti (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Wandsworth School Boys' Choir
Zubin Mehta
Recorded: 1972-08-10
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

Almost 50 years old, still unbeatable. :angel:


----------



## Guest002

Dancing around to Gardiner's second (2015) version of the B minor mass, largely because MikeH said he never danced to the B minor mass!

It is not necessarily a pretty sight. I think I would have been doing 'dad dancing' in the 18th Century just as ineffectively as I do in the 21st.

Anyway... John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, Hannah Morrison (soprano), Esther Brazil (mezzo-soprano), Meg Bragle (alto), Kate Symonds-Joy (alto), Peter Davoren (tenor), Nick Pritchard (tenor), Alex Ashworth (bass), David Shipley (bass)


----------



## Handelian

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 147842
> 
> 
> Dancing around to Gardiner's second (2015) version of the B minor mass, largely because MikeH said he never danced to the B minor mass!
> 
> It is not necessarily a pretty sight. I think I would have been doing 'dad dancing' in the 18th Century just as ineffectively as I do in the 21st.
> 
> Anyway... John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, Hannah Morrison (soprano), Esther Brazil (mezzo-soprano), Meg Bragle (alto), Kate Symonds-Joy (alto), Peter Davoren (tenor), Nick Pritchard (tenor), Alex Ashworth (bass), David Shipley (bass)


As Gardiner says in his book on Bach, the music is built round dances not trudges! You don't literally 'dance' to Bach any more than you literally 'dance' to a Chopin waltz, but you have to keep the form in mind.


----------



## Chilham

Anon.: Winchester Troper

Mary Berry

Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge


----------



## Helgi

Listening to my current favourite JS Bach Christmas Oratorio:










René Jacobs with Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, RIAS Kammerchor, Andreas Scholl and others.


----------



## vincula

Listening to this interesting and rewarding album right now. Not top-notch versions of these works, but still great having all three in one album. If you stumble upon it, snap it up.

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Taplow

I find myself listening to more and more piano music these days, which surprises even me.

Beethoven: Sonata 23, Op. 57 "Appassionata"
Murray Perahia
CBS Masterworks: MK 39344


----------



## vincula

Knorf said:


> *Magnus Lindberg*: Concerto for Orchestra
> Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


Great one, Knorf! I'm an devoted admirer of Lindberg's music.T

This album unites two geniuses of contemporary music. Turn up the volume and fasten your seatbelts!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 32

sonatas KK 520-539


----------



## Merl

Excellent stuff as usual from the Zehetmairs.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich & Kabalevsky: Cello Sonatas

Steven Isserlis (cello) & Olli Mustonen (piano)

Kabalevsky: Cello Sonata in B flat, Op. 71
Kabalevsky: Rondo In Memory of Sergei Prokofiev for cello and piano, Op. 79
Prokofiev: Adagio for cello & piano (from Cinderella), Op. 97bis
Prokofiev: Ballade for Cello and Piano in C minor, Op. 15
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40
Shostakovich: Moderato in A minor for cello & piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part thirteen of thirteen. Brahms sadly succumbed to illness aged 63 after a lifetime of good health but there is some consolation in that he went out with his creative powers unimpaired.

_Sieben Fantasien_ for piano op.116 (1892):
_Drei Intermezzi_ for piano op.117 (1892):
_Sechs Klavierstücke_ for piano op.118 (1893):
_Vier Klavierstücke_ for piano op.119 (1893):










Clarinet Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.120 no.1 (1894):
Clarinet Sonata no.2 in E-flat op.120 no.2 (1894):










_Vier ernste Gesänge_ [_Four Serious Songs_] for bass/baritone and piano op.121 [Texts: Martin Luther, after biblical sources] (1896):










_Elf Choral-Vorspiele_ for organ op.post.122 (1896):


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-5th Symphony.

Inkenen and the New Zealand S.O.


----------



## Guest002

Handelian said:


> As Gardiner says in his book on Bach, the music is built round dances not trudges! You don't literally 'dance' to Bach any more than you literally 'dance' to a Chopin waltz, but you have to keep the form in mind.


I'm afraid I literally do dance to the B minor mass (bits of it!) and to much else Bach besides. It's infectious!


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus Handl-Gallus*

Moralia 1-28


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Guest002

I believe I got this as a Hurwitz recommendation for Appalachian Spring -which I haven't listened to yet! The ballet _Hear ye! Hear ye!_ is taking up my time, because it's a lot of fun! Leonard Slatkin and the Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: London Symphonies (Bernstein)


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 27


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Sibelius-5th Symphony.
> 
> Inkenen and the New Zealand S.O.


And now on to the 3rd. As with Segerstam Inkenen seems unwilling to allow the central slow movement to pass as some kind of 'interlude'......very impressive!


----------



## Taplow

Some of the finest interpretations ever put to disc:

Bach: Orchestral Suites 1, BWV 1066 and 3, BWV 1068
Akademie für alte Musik, Berlin
Harmonia Mundi: HMC 901578


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Mouvements perpétuels
8 Nocturnes
Suite Française 
3 Novelettes
15 Improviations
Promenades

Gabriel Tacchino


----------



## Manxfeeder

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I'm afraid I literally do dance to the B minor mass (bits of it!) and to much else Bach besides. It's infectious!


Infectious dancing? I suggest some doses of Klemperer to clear up that infection.


----------



## eljr

After Silence

Voces8

Release Date: 24th Jul 2020
Catalogue No: VCM129A
Label: VOCES8 Records
Length: 2 hours 7 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2020
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020

CD II


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Haydn: Divertimenti

Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner

Divertimento in C for violin, cello and basso continuo
Divertimento in C Major, P. 99, MH 27
Divertimento in D for 2 violins, viola and basso continuo
Divertimento in E flat for viola, cello and double bass
Variations in C for piano


----------



## Vasks

'Tis the Season - Day 9...


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Christmas Oratorio*


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Apollo


----------



## Coach G

Bourdon said:


> *Stravinsky*
> 
> Apollo


This was one of the best buys I ever got. It's bare bones with very skimpy liner notes, but 22 CDS for $22 USD! They say you get what you pay for, but that time I did pretty good; much better than the upside down mortgage I signed on for when I bought my house just before the bubble burst.


----------



## eljr

The Leftovers - Music From the Hbo Series - Season One

Max Richter

Release Date: 7th Aug 2015
Catalogue No: SILCD1485
Label: Silva Screen Records


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qkkx
Essential Classics - the best in classical music, with Suzy Klein.

0915 Your ideas for companion pieces on the Essential Classics playlist.

1010 Well known musicians reveal their favourite performers.

1100 Essential Five - this week we bring you five pieces of music inspired by stars.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Bourdon

Coach G said:


> This was one of the best buys I ever got. It's bare bones with very skimpy liner notes, but 22 CDS for $22 USD! They say you get what you pay for, but that time I did pretty good; much better than the upside down mortgage I signed on for when I bought my house just before the bubble burst.


A bargain indeed,I have considered another Stravinsky box ( The Complete Columbia Album Collection ) but having also the complete DG box I leave it with that what I have.
The Ansermet set is also to my liking.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: English Suites (Hewitt)


----------



## pmsummer

AN AMERICAN CHRISTMAS
_Carols, Hymns, and Spirituals: 1770 - 1870_
*Anonymous - Christmas Traditional - American Traditional - John Jacob Niles - John Francis Wade - George Frederick Handel - American Anonymous - Benjamin Franklin White - William Billings - Patsy Williamson - Carl Thiel - Daniel Read*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I enjoyed 5 CDs featuring the incredible Cho-Liang Lin:

1. *Bruch*: _Violin Concerto #1_; _Scottish Fantasy_ (Leonard Slatkin/St. Louis Symphony Orchestra w/Cho-Liang Lin, violin) CBS Masterworks
2. *Mozart*: _Violin Concertos #3 & 5_; _Adagio for Violin and Orchestra K. 261_ (Raymond Leppard/English Chamber Orchestra w/Cho-Liang Lin, violin) CBS Masterworks
3. *Prokofiev*: _Violin Concertos #1 & 2_; *Stravinsky*: _Violin Concerto_ (Esa-Pekka Solonen/Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra w/Cho Liang Lin, violin) Sony Great Performances; the ones that look like newspaper print
4. *Paul Schofield*: _Violin Sonata_; *Steven Stucky*: _Violin Sonata_; *John Harbison*: _Violin Sonata #1_; *Bernstein*: _Canon for Aaron_ (Cho-Liang Lin, violin/Jon Kimura-Parker, piano) NAXOS American Composers series
5. *Yi Chen*: _Momentum_, _Chinese Folk Dance Suite_; _Dunhuang Fantasy_; _Romance and Dance_; _Tu_ (Lan Shui/Singapore Symphony Orchestra w/Cho Liang-Lin, violin on _Chinese Folk Dance Suite_; Cho-Liang Lin and Yi-Jia Susanne Hou, violins on _Romance and Dance_; and Kimberly Marshall, organ on _Dunhuang Fantasy_) BIS CDs

Cho-Liang Lin's violin playing has a very warm, fresh, and friendly tone that serves well to emphasize the joyful spirit of the Mozart _Violin Concertos #3 & 5_, as well as it serves to capture the sentimental and dramatic essence of the Romantic-era pieces by Bruch: _Violin Concerto #1_ and the _Scottish Fantasy_. But Lin also brings a sparkle to the well-worn Prokofiev _Violin Concertos #1 & 2_, as well as the "Neo-Classical" Stravinsky _Violin Concerto_. So after Lin proves that he can uncover the standard violin concerto repertoire from the Classical through the Early Modern era; he then introduces three contemporary Violin Sonatas all composed for him within the 21st century. We start disc 4 with Paul Schofield's _Violin Sonata_ which ends with a Jewish folk-dance, and Jews and Eastern Europeans must have had some cultural diffusion going on because it reminds me a bit of Enesco's wonderful _Violin Sonata #3 "In the Popular Romanian Style"_. Then comes a very fine _Violin Sonata_ by Steven Stucky, that according to liner notes owes it's sound to the influence of Debussy. This is followed by John Harbison's eclectic and sometimes abstract _Violin Concerto #1_ with Bernstein's entertaining _Canon for Aaron_ serving as something of an encore. We end with a CD that features the wonderful music of Yi Chen, whose eclectic and sometimes dissonant approach retains a raw and sincere Chinese spirit that avoids the really soothing and pretty _Butterfly Lovers_/_Yellow River Concerto_ idea of what "Chinese" classical music is supposed to sound like. The _Three Chinese Folk Dances for Violin and Orchestra_ is a violin concerto in all but name, and once again Lin demonstrates that he can adapt his crisp approach to a wide variety of composers of different eras and contrasting musical visions.


----------



## ELbowe

*These "gifts" just keep coming in the post (wonder… whom should I thank?? :devil: )
…..I have the first disc of these three but the price of the set was irresistible to get the other two….one of the regular subscribers to this forum recommended this set ….many thanks to whomever.
Véronique Gens ‎- Tragédiennes 1 - 3 (From Lully To Saint-Saëns)
Erato/ Warner Classics 3 × CD, Compilation 2018
This is also very nice for the price of a large coffee
Brahms, Fauré, Schnittke ‎- Piano Quartets
Berlin Piano Quartet RCA Red Seal CD 2016*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147859


Frédéric Chopin

Ballade No. 1 in G minor, op. 23
Ballade No. 2 in F major, op. 38
Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, op. 47
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, op. 52
Barcarolle in F sharp major, op. 60
Fantasie in F minor, op. 49

Krystian Zimerman, piano

1988


----------



## Eramire156

*The string quartet thread*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.16 in F major, op.135









Amadeus Quartet

recorded 1963 *









*Amadeus Quartet

recorded for Radio in American Sector 7.12.1958*


----------



## eljr

Glass: Les Enfants Terribles

Katia & Marielle Labeque (piano)

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4855097
Label: DG
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## vincula

Beautiful music & attention to detail as usual _chez_ ECM records. Lovely album!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bkeske

Been very busy before the Christmas break, but finally done for the day, and travel tomorrow to see mom.

So, relaxing a bit while doing laundry, and spinning some LP's

Columbia Masterworks 1970. 3 LP box set, symphonies 7,8,& 9


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 33

sonatas KK540-555


----------



## MusicSybarite

senza sordino said:


> My sixth and final part of some Nordic music.
> 
> Yesterday and today:
> 
> Nielsen Symphonic Rhapsody, Helios Overture, Saga Dream, Violin Concerto, Pan and Syrinx, Flute Concerto, Rhapsody Overture: An Imaginary Journey to the Faroe Islands, Clarinet Concerto. Very enjoyable music on these two disks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grieg Violin Sonatas 1-3. A few years ago, I learned to play (muddle my way through) the first sonata. My disk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peterson-Berger Symphony no 3, Earina Suite. The first time listening to this. I quite liked it. Spotify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stenhammar String Quartets 3, 4, 5, and 6. Two disks. The first time ever listening to these quartets. Not bad. Spotify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius Finlandia, Symphony no 4, The Swan of Tuonela


Stenhammar's quartets are some of his finest pieces. Craftsmanship galore.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Hausegger's finest work and what a discovery its been for me. A piece of music that deserves greater recognition.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - 5th symphony

Orchestre des Champs-Elysées - Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## eljr

Telemann: Concertos & Ouverture

Vincent Lauzer (recorder), Mathieu Lussier (bassoon)

Arion Baroque Orchestra, Alexander Weimann

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: ACD22789
Label: Atma
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest002

Joachim Raff said:


> Hausegger's finest work and what a discovery its been for me. A piece of music that deserves greater recognition.


I like it when the site works well like this: I'd never heard of Hausegger, but was able to buy the CD (well, a FLAC download) you mentioned easily enough. It is a bit of an epic, isn't it? I'm enjoying it a lot, though am not making a lot of sense of it at this point. Some repeated listenings are probably in order! But thank you for the pointer.


----------



## Bkeske

3 LP box set. Symphonies 4,5 & 6. 1974, Italian pressing.


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Requiem *









*Margaret Price 
Trudeliese Schmidt
Francisco Araiza
Theo Adam

Peter Schreier
Rundfunkchor Leipzig 
Staatskapelle Dresden*


----------



## Joachim Raff

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I like it when the site works well like this: I'd never heard of Hausegger, but was able to buy the CD (well, a FLAC download) you mentioned easily enough. It is a bit of an epic, isn't it? I'm enjoying it a lot, though am not making a lot of sense of it at this point. Some repeated listenings are probably in order! But thank you for the pointer.


Yes, its a violent piece full of extremities. I have not recognised a theme yet and certainly needs attention. Plenty content to get into though and a fine performance from Conductor/Orchestra. I love it when i find something substantial from a relatively unknown composer.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part one for tonight.

_Menuet antique_ [_Old-fashioned Minuet_] for piano (1895):
_Pavane pour une infante défunte_ [_Pavane for a Dead Princess_] for piano (1899):
_Jeux d'eau_ [_Water Games_] for piano (1901):
_Sonatine_ for piano (1903-05):
_Miroirs_ [_Mirrors_] for piano (1904-05):










_Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer_ [_Ballad of the Queen who Died for Love_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Roland de Marès] (1893):
_Un grand sommeil noir_ [_A Great Black Sleep_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1895):
_Sainte_ [_Saint_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Stéphane Mallarme] (1896):
_D'Anne jouant l'espinette_ [_Of Anne Playing the Spinet_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Clément Marot] (1896):
_Chanson de rouet_ [_Spinning Wheel Song_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Leconte de Lisle] (1898):
_Si morne!_ [_So Gloomy!_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Émile Verhaeren] (1898):
_D'Anne qui me jecta de la neige_ [_Of Anne Who Threw Some Snow at Me_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Clément Marot] (1899):
_Manteau des fleurs_ [_Mantle of Flowers_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Gravollet] (1903):
_Noël des jouets_ [_The Toys' Christmas_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Maurice Ravel] (1905):
_Les grands Vents venus d'outre-mer_ [_The Great Winds from Beyond the Sea_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Henri de Régnier] (1906):
_Cinq mélodies populaires grecques_ [_Five Greek Folk Songs_] for voice and piano [Texts: anon. Greek folk sources] (1904-06):
_Histoires naturelles_ [_Natural Histories_] - cycle of five songs for voice and piano [Texts: Jules Renard] (1906):










_Shéhérazade_ - three poems for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Léon Leclère a.k.a.Tristan Klingsor] (1903):










String Quartet in F (1902-03):
_Introduction et Allegro_ for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet (1905):


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Marie Jaëll

Sonate pour violoncelle et piano
Melodies & Lieder


----------



## Blancrocher

Brahms: 4 Symphonies (Levine)


----------



## senza sordino

Biber Rosary Sonatas









Corelli Twelve Concerti Grossi Op 6









Four enjoyable disks here. A nice start to my day here.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## 13hm13

Beck - Symphonies


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

As I am snowbound by a rip-roaring Midwest blizzard, two gorgeous Christmas works to complement the warmth of home and family...

*Honegger - Christmas Cantata*
Jean Martinon/National Radio Orchestra and Choir of France

*Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols*
David Hill/Choir of Westchester Cathedral/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

If you've never heard the Honegger, I highly recommend you give it a spin in the next couple days...it starts in a dark modernistic fashion but moves into pure glory and elation. Delightful.


----------



## annaw

Allegro Con Brio said:


> As I am snowbound by a rip-roaring Midwest blizzard, two gorgeous Christmas works to complement the warmth of home and family...
> 
> *Honegger - Christmas Cantata*
> Jean Martinon/National Radio Orchestra and Choir of France
> 
> *Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols*
> David Hill/Choir of Westchester Cathedral/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
> 
> If you've never heard the Honegger, I highly recommend you give it a spin in the next couple days...it starts in a dark modernistic fashion but moves into pure glory and elation. Delightful.


That Honegger sounds really interesting! I'll have to give it a listen .


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> Yes, its a violent piece full of extremities. I have not recognised a theme yet and certainly needs attention. Plenty content to get into though and a fine performance from Conductor/Orchestra. I love it when i find something substantial from a relatively unknown composer.


Listen to at 0:32 in the 3rd movement. Doesn't it sound familiar to you?


----------



## MusicSybarite

annaw said:


> That Honegger sounds really interesting! I'll have to give it a listen .


That Honegger work ranks high by me too. An impressive piece.


----------



## mparta

Since I posted that I bought the Vanska Minnesota 3/6/7 disc and hated it, I decided to listen to this 6th, which I love, and still trying to figure out the 4th.
The 4th seems very oblique to me and a little opaque. Maybe it will yield up some secrets this time. I don't really do any better with 5 and hardly know 7 at all. Good to have things to learn I guess.
This 6th though is such magnificent playing and I can hear where the shape goes, has a sense of momentum, structure and wonderful color.


----------



## Bkeske

Van Cliburn, 1961 Release


----------



## Rogerx

Imogen Cooper plays Schumann

Imogen Cooper (piano)

Schumann, Clara: 4 Pièces Caractéristiques, Op. 5
Schumann, Clara: Le Ballet des Revenants: Scène fantastique (No. 5 from 4 Pièces caractéristiques, Op.5)
Schumann, Clara: Romance in B minor (1856)
Schumann: Humoreske, Op. 20
Schumann: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 11
Schumann: Romance in F sharp major, Op. 28 No. 2
Schumann: Romances (3), Op. 28


----------



## starthrower

MusicSybarite said:


> That Honegger work ranks high by me too. An impressive piece.


I'll say! Quite haunting and beautiful. I particularly enjoyed the live audio recording on YouTube.


----------



## Bkeske

Shostakovich Piano Concerto #1 & Poulenc Concerto for Two Pianos. Columbia Masterworks 1962


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst - Vivaldi

Martin Fröst (clarinet), Concerto Köln


----------



## Bkeske

Øivin Fjeldstad Conducts David Monrad Johansen - Voluspaa. Filharmonisk Selskaps Orkester (Orchestra) with the Det Norske Solistkor (choir). Philips 1969, Norway release/pressing.









Regarding the poem the composition was written from:


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just arrived yesterday. This Messiah recording will be among my top Messiah sets.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 7 Music for Queen Elizabeth


----------



## Rogerx

R. Strauss: Josephslegende

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Festmarsch
Feuersnot 
Liebesszene (from Feuersnot)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part two, either side of a bracing seven-mile walk on what promises to be a cold but thankfully cloudless Christmas Eve day.

_Pavane pour une infante défunte_ [_Pavane for a Dead Princess_] for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1899 - arr. 1910):










_Rapsodie espagnole_ for orchestra (1907):
_Ma mère l'Oye_ [_Mother Goose_] - suite of five children's pieces for piano duet, expanded and arr. for orchestra (orig. 1908-10 - arr. 1911):










_Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera_ for wordless voice and piano (1907):
_Sur l'herbe_ [_On The Grass_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1907):
_Tripatos: Kherya pou dhen idhen ilyos_ [_Hands That the Sun Did Not See_] [Text: anon. Greek folk sources] (1909):
_Chanson écossaise: Ye Banks and Braes o' Bonnie Doon_ for voice and piano [Text: Robert Burns] (1909):
_Chants populaires_ - cycle of four folk songs for voice and piano [Texts: anon. Spanish, French, Italian and Hebrew folk sources] (1910):










_Gaspard_ de la nuit [_Custodian of the Night_] for piano (1908):
_Menuet sur le nom d'Haydn_ for piano (1909):
_Ma mère l'Oye_ [_Mother Goose_] - suite of five children's pieces for piano duet (1908-10): ***
_(8) Valses nobles et sentimentales_ for piano (1911):

(*** with Denise-Françoise Rogé)










_L'Heure espagnole_ [The Spanish Hour] - opera in one act [Libretto: Franc-Nohain, a.k.a. Maurice Étienne Legrand] (1907-11):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, JS : Weihnachtsoratorium [Christmas Oratorio]

Michel Corboz & Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Michel Brodard (bass vocals), Kurt Equiluz (tenor vocals), Barbara Schlick (soprano vocals), Carolyn Watkinson (contralto vocals), Fabienne Viredaz (soprano vocals)

Lausanne Vocal Ensemble, Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## Eramire156

*Some late night listening*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.16 in F major, op.135*









*Yale String Quartet *

A favorite performance, the second movement is fleet without feeling hurried, rhythmically secure, the third movement is Beethoven in a tender mood. A performance that going hard to beat in my books.

_" Opus 135, concise though it is, is many things at once. It is a summation and distillation of what Beethoven had achieved in 15 timeless masterworks - one remarkable passage in the slow movement virtually quotes the opening of Opus 127, while simultaneously evoking the beklemmt passage from Opus 130's Cavatina. It is one of the first ever programmatic, or at least, literary pieces of music, its finale an essay on the question, "Muss es Sein?" and the inevitable reply, "Es Muss Sein!" Perhaps above all, it is a tribute to the past: With its mix of sly humor, raucousness, and religious beauty, it is, amazingly, the most Haydnesque of all of Beethoven's quartets.
Yet it is still Beethoven, through and through. One moment, he is digging deep into the earth in the scherzo; the next, he is addressing the cosmos. It is perhaps Beethoven's greatest gift that his transcendence makes him no less human."_
*Jonathan Biss*


----------



## Guest002

Antonio Pappano and the Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia in good performances of the Saint-Saëns Organ Symphony and (the reason I got the disk in the first place), The Carnival of the Animals: turns out that I only had one version of TCotA, and that dating back to the Stone Age. Time for a refresh! This one has an excellent lion, in proper 2016-vintage digital audio: luxury!


----------



## Malx

Not much chance to listen over the last few days but finally a little time this morning:

First up was the January 2021 cover disc from the BBC MM and a cracker (pun intended) it is too - works by Albinoni and Vivaldi played by La Serenissima.

Secondly a disc I had meant to play a while back that for no good reason slipped down the list - now corrected.

*Elgar, Violin Concerto - Tasmin Little, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 34

sonatas KK 81-88-91,287,288 & 328


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 24-26-27-22-23-24
Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras .


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (Brendel)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Just where did all the holiday listening time go? Cuing-up for this morning:









And a very Merry Christmas to all who post here!


----------



## Rogerx

Reiner Conducts Tchaikovsky/ LIszt

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner

Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, Op. 49
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Malx said:


> Not much chance to listen over the last few days but finally a little time this morning:
> 
> First up was the January 2021 cover disc from the BBC MM and a cracker (pun intended) it is too - works by Albinoni and Vivaldi played by La Serenissima.
> 
> Secondly a disc I had meant to play a while back that for no good reason slipped down the list - now corrected.
> 
> *Elgar, Violin Concerto - Tasmin Little, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.*


Tasmin is retiring this month, you know  And if you haven't seen her documentary on Delius, it is more than worth the look ( the adamant refusal of one righteous old lady to acknowledge Delius' randy nature is worth the price of admittance alone!)


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

CD 4


----------



## Joe B

David Hill leading The Bach Choir and BBC Concert Orchestra in Herbert Howells's "Missa Sabrinensis":


----------



## Malx

It is that time of year for these two discs to come out:

*Vaughan Williams, Hodie - Dame Janet Baker (mezzo), Richard Lewis (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Bach Choir, Choristers of Westminster Abbey, LSO, Sir David Willcocks.*

*Works by Manfredini, A Scarlatti, Vivaldi, Telemann & Corelli - Susan Gritton (soprano), Collegium Musicum 90, Simon Standage.*


----------



## Chilham

View attachment 147888









Wagner: Siegfried Idyll

Rafael Kubelik

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## eljr

Steaming Video part one.


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> It is that time of year for these two discs to come out:
> 
> *Vaughan Williams, Hodie - Dame Janet Baker (mezzo), Richard Lewis (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Bach Choir, Choristers of Westminster Abbey, LSO, Sir David Willcocks.*
> 
> *Works by Manfredini, A Scarlatti, Vivaldi, Telemann & Corelli - Susan Gritton (soprano), Collegium Musicum 90, Simon Standage.*


I have never heard either, they look fantastic!

Maybe I can find them on a streaming service...


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11, etc.

The Baltimore Symphony, David Zinman

First Essay for Orchestra Op. 12
Music for a Scene from Shelley, Op. 7
Overture to The School for Scandal, Op. 5
Second Essay for Orchestra, Op. 17
Symphony No. 1, Op. 9


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Love this album


----------



## mparta

mparta said:


> Since I posted that I bought the Vanska Minnesota 3/6/7 disc and hated it, I decided to listen to this 6th, which I love, and still trying to figure out the 4th.
> The 4th seems very oblique to me and a little opaque. Maybe it will yield up some secrets this time. I don't really do any better with 5 and hardly know 7 at all. Good to have things to learn I guess.
> This 6th though is such magnificent playing and I can hear where the shape goes, has a sense of momentum, structure and wonderful color.
> 
> View attachment 147877


Judging by the "likes" there are really a lot of people on here who like Sibelius. Interesting. He's really on my side list. Where's that come from I wonder? I don't think I've seen an orchestral program with Sibelius in almost 50 years!!


----------



## mparta

elgars ghost said:


> Maurice Ravel - various works part two, either side of a bracing seven-mile walk on what promises to be a cold but thankfully cloudless Christmas Eve day.
> 
> Lucky I guess, rain, rain, thus no long walk


----------



## sbmonty

Górecki: String Quartet No. 3
Quatuor Molinari


----------



## starthrower

Op.132 & 135


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann - Chamber Music with Piano

Hrachya Avanesyan (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Alexander Chaushian (cello), Diemut Poppen (viola), Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Resting up to play our big Christmas Eve service tonight. Isabelle is helping me get my head right...


----------



## Bourdon

*Dvořák,Grieg & Tchaikovsky*


----------



## Taplow

After sampling a few, I've settled on the Raphael Wallfisch on Chandos …

Finzi: Cello Concerto
Raphael Wallfisch, Royal liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra (Vernon Handley)
Chandos: CHAN 9949


----------



## starthrower

50+ year old recordings that sound amazing! If I could keep only one organ disc this would be it.


----------



## eljr

Part two


----------



## ELbowe

Malx said:


> It is that time of year for these two discs to come out:
> 
> *Vaughan Williams, Hodie - Dame Janet Baker (mezzo), Richard Lewis (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Bach Choir, Choristers of Westminster Abbey, LSO, Sir David Willcocks.*
> 
> *Works by Manfredini, A Scarlatti, Vivaldi, Telemann & Corelli - Susan Gritton (soprano), Collegium Musicum 90, Simon Standage.*


*What stunningly beautiful covers!!*


----------



## Vasks

_'Tis the Season - Final Day_

*Lortzing - Overture to "The Christmas Eve" (Markl/Naxos CD)
Cornelius - Weihnachtslieder, Op. 8 (Lehmann/MHS LP)
Chadwick - Noel from "Symphonic Sketches" (Serebrier/Reference CD)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Suite from "Christmas Eve" (Ansermet/London LP)*


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations, Pomp & Circumstance Marches Nos. 1 & 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

mparta said:


> elgars ghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maurice Ravel - various works part two, either side of a bracing seven-mile walk on what promises to be a cold but thankfully cloudless Christmas Eve day.
> 
> Lucky I guess, rain, rain, thus no long walk
> 
> 
> 
> That usually doesn't stop me; unless it's cats and dogs. (BTW, true story: I once dated a hospital social worker who had a psychiatric colleague from a foreign country - I've forgotten where - anyway, he was interviewing a patient who told him it was "raining cats and dogs" and he called the men in white coats because he thought his patient was hallucinating! Now, everytime it rains cats and dogs I wonder if I am...:lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Taplow

Music for roasting a chicken …

Eugène Ysaÿe: Violin Sonatas, Op. 27
Tai Murray
Harmonia Mundi: HMU 907569


----------



## starthrower




----------



## perempe

Suitable christmas music & heard their performance with Isabelle Faust 8 weeks ago in Liszt Academy.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.1


----------



## D Smith

Seasonal Listening. All excellent albums.

Telemann: Christmas Oratorios, Kolner Akademie, Willens










Bach: Christmas Oratorio. Rene Jacobs










Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, Choir of Clare College, Cambridge.










A Spanish Nativity, works by Victoria, Lobo, others. Stile Antico










Bach: Christen, atzet diesen Tag, BWV 63, Gloria in excelsis Deo, BWV 191; Claron McFadden, Bernarda Fink, English Baroque Soloists, Dietrich Henschel, Christoph Genz, John Eliot Gardiner & Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: _Christmas Oratorio_, BWV 248
Nancy Argenta, Anne Sofie von Otter, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Olaf Bär
Anthony Rolfe Johnson, evangelist
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## starthrower

No.6 in E flat D950


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Fry, Santa Claus Symphony*

This borders on kitsch, but it's delightfully goofy, back when American composers were influenced by the sound of the Italians.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> No.6 in E flat D950


I need to look that one up. I have the complete masses by Rilling and Sawallisch, but I'm still looking for that "ultimate" set of interpretations.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> I need to look that one up. I have the complete masses by Rilling and Sawallisch, but I'm still looking for that "ultimate" set of interpretations.


I bought the set for my wife but I'm enjoying it as well. All recorded in the mid 90s with the exception of D678 and D872 recorded in the 60s & 70s.


----------



## elgar's ghost

mparta said:


> elgars ghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maurice Ravel - various works part two, either side of a bracing seven-mile walk on what promises to be a cold but thankfully cloudless Christmas Eve day.
> 
> Lucky I guess, rain, rain, thus no long walk
> 
> 
> 
> Seven miles became eleven - one road was flooded so we had to double back and take a longer route. I have to say that by the end I was totally shagged out.
Click to expand...


----------



## jim prideaux

Knorf said:


> *J. S. Bach*: _Christmas Oratorio_, BWV 248
> Nancy Argenta, Anne Sofie von Otter, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Olaf Bär
> Anthony Rolfe Johnson, evangelist
> The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


I have this recording ready on I pod for tomorrow morning. I am driving to my son's ( legit as we created a support bubble on the birth of my grandson six months ago) and I fully appreciate how fortunate I am...….seems like an appropriate work to listen to. I can only wish all those members of Talk Classical who I might have encountered with a 'like' or indeed with friendship that has proved meaningful in challenging times a very Merry Christmas and ( perhaps even more significantly)a Happy New Year.

I will also be listening to an album that somehow has become my personal album of choice during the Xmas period( for some reason which now escapes me)……

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra performing Prokofiev 1st, Britten's Simple Symphony and Bizet's youthful ( and only) symphony.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Just a little fun to lighter the mood of Christmas.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Joachim Raff said:


> Just a little fun to lighter the mood of Christmas.


TwoSet Violin are hilarious and so enthusiastic about everything. My grandson is a big fan of their videos, and he's learning about music through them. One of them has been ill with an undisclosed illness. I hope he is recovering.


----------



## ELbowe

jim prideaux said:


> I have this recording ready on I pod for tomorrow morning. I am driving to my son's ( legit as we created a support bubble on the birth of my grandson six months ago) and I fully appreciate how fortunate I am...….seems like an appropriate work to listen to. I can only wish all those members of Talk Classical who I might have encountered with a 'like' or indeed with friendship that has proved meaningful in challenging times a very Merry Christmas and ( perhaps even more significantly)a Happy New Year.
> 
> I will also be listening to an album that somehow has become my personal album of choice during the Xmas period( for some reason which now escapes me)……
> 
> Orpheus Chamber Orchestra performing Prokofiev 1st, Britten's Simple Symphony and Bizet's youthful ( and only) symphony.


*Safe travels and all the best!*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: _The Bells_, Op. 35
Alexandrina Pendachanska (sop), Kaludi Kaludov (ten), Sergei Leiferkus (bass)
Choral Arts Society of Philadelphia, Philadelphia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable...*

for the string quartet thread

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.16 in F major, op.135*









_*Cleveland Quartet *_

The earlier of their two cycles. Playing now









*Budapest String Quartet *

 Recorded in the Elizabeth Sprague Coolidge Auditorioum of the Library of Congress on the Stradivari Instruments of the Gertrude Clarke Whittal Foundation.
6-eye labels

Cleveland later cycle









*Cleveland String Quartet *


----------



## eljr




----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

An early Christmas prezzie, Dame Isobel Baillie in a varied but predominantly Händel program :
















Disk has that characteristic Pearl bronzing, but still plays, at least for now...


----------



## perempe

Wayne Marshall's Mupa recital had been cancelled, but his one from Hamburg with the same program was streamed. I bookmarked the Elbphilharmonie channel.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Florida Suite*

Richard Hickox and the Bournemouth Symphony.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Today I took on the Egon Wellesz Symphony No. 3, on a cpo disc featuring Radio Symphonieorchester Wien under the baton of Gottfried Rabl.









Just yesterday I started a survey of the Wellesz symphonies in numerical order as recorded on cpo, listening then to the First and the Second symphonies. I recommend these first two to fans of Mahler and Shostakovich, who may find an affinity with those masters in the music of early Wellesz, which still has a distinctly personal touch. Both works are worthwhile, and I actually ended up repeating a movement in each of the two symphonies. Highly enjoyable music.

The Third advances a bit towards a more unique Wellesz sound but still incorporates some of the best touches from the two earlier symphonies. The music, largely in the tonal realm, though perhaps modal at times, is martial and aggessive in the "fast" movements but pensive and reflective in the "slow" sections. The Mahlerian and Shosty touches seem less frequent in the Third, but those two giants still hover in the background, though not as distinctly as in the First and Second.

Wellesz composed nine symphonies, all recorded on cpo.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Britten - A Ceremony of Carols*
Graham Ross/Choir of Clare College Cambridge

Another short, gorgeous piece for Yuletide festivities. As of right now it's the only piece by Britten outside of the War Requiem that I can honestly say that I love, but he's on my list of composers to take a deep dive into in the new year!


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 5
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

A real highlight of Fischer's outstanding (near) cycle.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Visions de l'Amen


----------



## Knorf

Bourdon said:


> *Messiaen*
> 
> Visions de l'Amen


Dammit. I think I need this box.


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> Dammit. I think I need this box.


I love this Messiaen recording from her. 

She is not playing it alone,the other pianist is Alexandre Rabinovitch

recorded in the Abbey Road studios ( 1989)


----------



## Malx

ELbowe said:


> *What stunningly beautiful covers!!*


The contents are pretty impressive too!


----------



## pmsummer

THYS YOOL
*A Medieval Christmas*
Martin Best Ensemble
_
Nimbus_


----------



## Open Book

The Boston Camerata's vividly performed and recited "Medieval Christmas".


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part three earlier this evening.

_Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera_ for wordless voice and piano, arr. as _Pièce en forme de habanera_ for cello and piano by Paul Bazelaire(?) (orig. 1907 - arr. ????):
_Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé_ for medium voice, piccolo, two flutes, clarinet, bass clarinet, string quartet and piano (1913):
Piano Trio (1914):










_Deux mélodies hébraïques_ for voice and piano [Text: Yiddish and Aramaic folk sources] (1914):
_Trois chansons_ for unaccompanied mixed choir, arr. for voice and piano [Texts: Maurice Ravel] (orig. 1914-15 - arr. 1915):










_À la manière de Borodine_ for piano (bet. 1912-13):
_À la manière de Chabrier_ for piano (bet. 1912-13):
_Prélude_ for piano (1913):
_Le tombeau de Couperin_ - six pieces for piano (1914-17):










_(8) Valses nobles et sentimentales_ for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1911 - arr. 1912):
_Alborada del gracioso_ [_The Jocular Morning Love Song_] from _Miroirs_ for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1904-05 - arr. 1918):
Four pieces from _Le Tombeau de Couperin_ for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1914-17 - arr. 1919):










_Daphnis et Chloé_ - ballet in three parts for orchestra and mixed choir (1909-12):


----------



## Open Book

Boston Camerata, A Medieval Christmas


----------



## Guest002

I adore this Walton rehash of Bach! Great tunes wonderfully orchestrated. And I kind of wish I had his thighs at his age! I want at least three of the tracks played at my funeral!

Barry Wordsworth and the BBC Concert Orchestra.

Happy Christmas to everyone.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Solo Sonata No.3 in C BWV1005


----------



## senza sordino

Trying to get into the Christmas spirit here. I have no decorations up, I haven't been out shopping, and I'll be by myself on the big day.

A Ceremony of Carols, a very nice disk this. I think it's from BBC music magazine last Christmas.









Suk Pohadka - A fairy Tale, Prokofiev The Love of Three Oranges, Ravel Mother Goose Suite









Tchaikovsky The Nutcracker









This is probably it for Christmas music for me, I can't feign normalcy.


----------



## pmsummer

AQUITANIA
_Christmas Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th century)_
Sequentia
Benjamin Bagby & Barbara Thornton, directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: _Pange lingua_, _Vexilla regis_, _Ecce sacerdos magnus_, Psalm 150, _Te Deum_
Maria Stadler, Sieglinde Wagner, Ernst Hardliner, Peter Lagged
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks 
Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker, Eugen Jochum

Glorious!


----------



## ELbowe

senza sordino said:


> Trying to get into the Christmas spirit here. I have no decorations up, I haven't been out shopping, and I'll be by myself on the big day.
> 
> A Ceremony of Carols, a very nice disk this. I think it's from BBC music magazine last Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suk Pohadka - A fairy Tale, Prokofiev The Love of Three Oranges, Ravel Mother Goose Suite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky The Nutcracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably it for Christmas music for me, I can't feign normalcy.


*I am still awaiting my Christmas issue of BBC Music....recent times (not just during covid) delivery has been troublesome often two arrive at same time then nothing for months. Your music selection is a mirror image of mine...yes difficult time indeed...Happy Christmas!*


----------



## 13hm13

Marcello, Bach, Telemann, Händel, Piazzolla , Performed By Il Gardellino , Conductor Marcel Ponseele ‎- Baroque Oboe Concertos
Label: Accent ‎- ACC 22156


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## pmsummer

A WAVERLY CONSORT CHRISTMAS
_From East Anglia to Appalachia_
Waverly Consort
*Michael Jaffee* - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Knorf

*George Frideric Handel*: Six Concerti grossi, Op. 3
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Georg Kallweit (Konzertmeister)

Marvelous!


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's last complete string quartet, the #16 Op.135. I have loved this quartet for many years. And this is certainly one of the finest performances.


----------



## runssical

Cendo, Raphael (b.1975): In Vivo pour quatuor à cordes (2008-2011)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147912


*George Frideric Handel*

Messiah

Heather Harper, soprano
Helen Watts, contralto
John Wakefield, tenor
John Shirley-Quirk, bass

London Symphony Choir
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis

1966, remastered 1993


----------



## Rogerx

Carols for Christmas Morning

Nicholas Wearne (organ), Joe Littlewood (treble), Edward Higginbottom (organ), Will Unwin, Ben Linton (tenors), Tom Edwards (bass), Ben Linton (tenor), Laurence Cramp (bass)

The Choir of New College Oxford


----------



## Rogerx

Berliner Philharmoniker: The Christmas Album

Sylvia McNair, Delores Ziegler, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Andreas Schmidt, Sigurd Brauns, Heinz Rehfuss, Rachel Harnisch, Kay Johannsen, Adolf Scherbaum, Karlheinz Zöller, Lothar Koch, Michel Schwalbé, Nicanor Zabaleta

Blechbläserensemble der Berliner Philharmoniker, Berliner Philharmoniker, RIAS Kammerchor, Schwedischer Rundfunkchor, Die 12 Cellisten der Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan, James Levine, Semyon Bychkov, Fritz Lehmann, Claudio Abbado, Ernst Märzendorfer


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas With Leontyne Price

Leontyne Price (soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Recorded: 1961-06


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Quintets Op. 81 & 97

Boris Giltburg (piano), Pavel Nikl (viola)

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Weihnachtslieder/ Christmas lieder

Hermann Prey (baritone), Leonard Hokanson (piano)

Cornelius: Vater unser - Neun geistliche Lieder Op. 2
Cornelius: Weihnachtslieder (6), Op. 8
Cornelius: Christbaum, Op. 8 No. 1
Cornelius: Christen der Kinderfreund, Op. 8 No. 5
Cornelius: Die Hirten, Op. 8 No. 2
Cornelius: The Three Kings
Wolf, H: Auf ein altes Bild (No. 23 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Schlafendes Jesuskind (No. 25 from Mörike-Lieder)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 33 Nos. 1-6

Borodin Quartet


----------



## Dimace

*I sincerely want to wish to all of you** Merry Christmas* with this extraordinary *Bruckner's 5th B-Dur Sinfonie*. (Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur)

For me Kurt is an ICON conductor. One of the best products of the former DDR. This Eterna 1977 (2 X LPs) set shows us one more time his ability to master, with his beloved Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, ANY composer and to give to us memorable recordings of the superlative. One of the most musical Bruckner's 5th out there and a clear suggestion form me.

_For the European listeners a bargain buy. For the American ones could be costly because of the post fees._


----------



## Chilham

JS Bach: Christmas Oratorio

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Concentus Musicus Wien, Arnold Schoenberg Choir


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Merry Christmas everyone.

Listening to...


----------



## Taplow

Liszt's orchestral music may get short schrift, but I still find it enjoyable listening for the most part. Here, some iconic Karajan recordings. The Les Preludes brings back very fond memories for me. Incredibly fun to play, and I still remember the concert where we belted this out with great joy, sitting right beneath the brass section!

Liszt: Orchestral works (disc 1)
Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Les Préludes
Hungarian Fantasy
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 5
Herbert von Karajan: Berlin Philharmonic
Deutsche Grammaphon: 415 297-2 (2 CDs in double jewel case with notes)


----------



## Guest002

Wells Cathedral Choir, assorted Christmas music.


----------



## Taplow

Working my way through some recent purchases. For change of pace …

Bach: Violin Sonatas
Reinhard Goebel, accompanied by Robert Hill
Archiv: 427 152-2










I must confess I didn't really know much about Robert Hill. But Wikipedia says … Robert Stephen Hill (born November 6, 1953 in Philippines) is an American harpsichordist and fortepianist. From 1990 to 2018 he was "Professor of Historical Keyboard Instruments, Performance Practice and Chamber Music" at the Hochschule für Musik Freiburg, Germany, and he now serves as the "Eugene D. Eaton Jr. Chair in Baroque Music Performance" and teaches harpsichord at the University of Colorado Boulder College of Music, in the United States.

Robert Hill studied harpsichord with Gustav Leonhardt at the Amsterdam Conservatory (Soloist Diploma 1974).

He has performed and recorded extensively with the Freiburger Barockorchester and Goebel's Music Antiqua Köln.


----------



## Rogerx

Rameau: Le Grand Theatre de l'Amour

Opera Arias

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)

Les Ambassadeurs, Alexis Kossenko

International Record Review February 2014

I have little but praise for a captivating disc which reveals Rameau in all his varied and colourful finery. Devieilhe has a light and airy voice and an athletic technique with which to do justice to the composer's many technical demands...A winner!


----------



## Taplow

Hubert Parry: Symphony No. 5
Adrian Boult: London Philharmonic Orchestra
EMI: 565 107-2










Stress, Love, Play, Now … Been doing mostly 1 lately.


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas Music From Eton College

Eton College Chapel Choir, Ralph Allwood

trad.: Gaudete
trad.: Hodie Christus natus est
anon.: Puer natus est nobis
trad.: Riu, riu, chiu
Britten: Rosa Mystica
Caccini, G: Ave Maria
Cornelius: The Three Kings
Despres: Ave Maria
Gardner, John: Tomorrow shall be my dancing day
Handl: Resonet in laudibus
Howells: Sing Lullaby
Mendelssohn: Ave Maria, Op. 23 No. 2
Ockeghem: Ave Maria
Poston: Jesus Christ the Apple Tree
Pygott: Quid petis, O fili?
Ravenscroft, T: Remember O thou Man
Tavener: God is With Us (A Christmas Proclamation)
Victoria: O magnum mysterium, motet
Villette: Hymne à la Vierge, Op. 24
Warlock: Bethlehem Down


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part four for this afternoon.

_La valse_ - 'poème chorégraphique' for orchestra (1919-20):










_L'Enfant et les sortilèges_ [_The Child and the Spells_] - operetta-ballet for eight solo voices, mixed choir, children's choir and orchestra with piano luthéal [Libretto: Sidonie-Gabrielle Colette] (1917-25):










Sonata for violin and cello (1920-22):
_Tzigane_ for violin and piano (1922-24):










_Ronsard à son âm_e [_Ronsard to His Soul_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Pierre de Ronsard] (1923-24):
_Chansons madécasses_ [_Madagascan Songs_] - three songs for soprano, flute, cello and piano [Texts: Evariste-Désiré de Forges Parny, originally passed off as Madagascan folk poetry] (1925-26):
_Rêves_ [_Dreams_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Léon-Paul Fargue] (1926-27):


----------



## Joe B

Merry Christmas everyone.

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and City of London Sinfonia:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Inventionen & Sinfonien


----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube & Breville: Music for Violin and Piano

Philippe Graffin (violin), Pascal Devoyon (piano)

Breville: Violin Sonata No. 1 in C sharp minor
Canteloube: Suite: Dans la montagne


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway:


----------



## Bourdon

*Milhaud*

String Quartet 12,14 & 14
String Octet

Quartetto Italiano
Quator Bernède
Quator Parrenin


----------



## Rogerx

O Heiland, Reiß die Himmel auf - Chorwerke der Romantik zu Advent und Weihnachten

Capella St. Crucis Hannover & Florian Lohmann


----------



## Ariasexta

Johann Philipp Krieger(1649-1725). A german composer working in the Bayreuth Court, his surviving catalog lists about 2200 vocal works of his own and 300 more of his younger brother. Alas, we only have about 80 of him and 14 of his brothers listed cantata works surviving to us. Johann Philipp is a brilliant composer neverthless, he studied with Johann Rosenmuller one of the most important german composer of the 17th century.

Cantatas here survived thanks to the Gottorf court composer Georg Osterreich which bought some of his works from the market at the time. Most of the deceased composers works of the era would be sold as used items to anyone who can pay for the fee, if the employer were not keen to keep them like Christoph Graupners and Marc Charpentiers.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "HODIE CHRISTUS NATUS EST"
_Christmas Mass in Rome_
*Giovanni Pierluigi Palestrina
Josquin - Victoria - Frescobaldi - D. Mazzocchi - Carissimi*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## sbmonty

Raff: Piano Trios 1 & 4
Trio Opus 8


----------



## Bourdon

*Gershwin*

An American in Paris
Rhapsody in blue
Catish Row-Catfisg Row
Catish Row Porgy-sings
Catish Row Fugue
Catish Row Hurricane
Catish Row Good Mornin',Sistuh
Lullaby
Cuban Overture


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No.9 in D Minor, Op.125

June Anderson (soprano), Bavarian Radio Chorus (chorus), Dresden Philharmonic Childrens Chorus (chorus), Berlin Radio Chorus, Members (chorus), Sarah Walker (mezzo-soprano), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Klaus Konig (tenor), Wolfgang Seeliger (chorus master)

Leonard Bernstein

​


----------



## HerbertNorman

Got a CD out for once...Saint-Saens and Wienawski

Merry Christmas everybody!!!


----------



## Taplow

Baking pies, and continuing to review some recent purchases …

Elgar Symphony No. 1 in A flat, Op. 55
Giuseppe Sinopoli: Philharmonia Orchestra
DG: 431 663-2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Te Deum*

I know this isn't a Christmas piece, but Christmas is one day worthy of shouting Te Deum, Laudamus.

I don't know why David Hurwitz recommended Karajan's recording. Jochum is full throttle, open throated, and something to crank up to 10.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Vaughan Williams - Hodie*
David Willcocks/Choir of King's College Cambridge (soloists: Janet Baker, John Shirley-Quirk, Richard Lewis)

Great fun if a little bombastic. Merry Christmas, TC!


----------



## Knorf

*Michael Praetorius*: A Lutheran Mass for Christmas Morning (assembled by Paul McCreesh)
Boys' Choir and Congregational Choir of Roskilde Cathedral
Gabrieli Consort and Players, Paul McCreesh

Actually this is one of my favorite albums, not just among those for Christmas.

Speaking of which, Merry Christmas And Happy Holidays to all of you!


----------



## eljr




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147935


A String Quartet Christmas

Arturo Delmoni & Friends

1995, 1997, and 1998; compilation 2010

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Merry Christmas! God bless us, everyone!


----------



## Guest002

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Te Deum*
> 
> I know this isn't a Christmas piece, but Christmas is one day worthy of shouting Te Deum, Laudamus.
> 
> I don't know why David Hurwitz recommended Karajan's recording. Jochum is full throttle, open throated, and something to crank up to 10.
> 
> View attachment 147933


He says that the Jochum is "really, really good" (at around 16'30"), so he's not exactly trashing it. But he goes on at around 17'00" to say that 'you really do not want to miss out the organ part!' and moreover that 'you want the biggest, noisiest organ you can get your hands on and slam the thing home' and, explicitly, _*for that reason*_, he recommends the Karajan over the Jochum (which has an organ part that is fairly-well covered up by the orchestra at times).

I thought his explanation for recommending the Karajan was pretty clear, basically. (Of course, whether you agree with his reasoning or not is a different matter entirely -but having just checked the first 30 seconds of both versions, I'd say the Karajan organ *is* much more prominent above the strings and choir).


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus Handl-Gallus*

Moralia ( Moralia29-47)
Harmoniae morales (1-19)


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for Christmas Day, BWV 63, 191, 91, 110
Many different soloists
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Sticking with Lutheran Christmas music for now.


----------



## Dimace

Many LPs presentations lately from me. Let us return to CD format and more specifically to an excellent SACD: *Janos Starker (no further words are needed) and J:S Bach's Suites For Solo Cello PLUS The Sonatas In G & D Major For Cello And Piano.*If you like this instrument (I love ONLY the piano, as you know, but I respect ALL the other instruments and I admire their good performers) this is a MUST. Janos is one of the best Cello Interpreters in the history and this SACD shows us the reason. (good collectible this one. Prices are varying. It is a cheaper CD variant out there, also with super sound) Fully recommended to you.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae:









*John Tavener:* Song for Athene
*John Ireland:* Ex ore innocentium
*John Tavener:* The Lamb
*Sergei Rachmaninov:* Hymn to the Cherubim
*Count Alexander Sheremetiev:* Now ye heavenly powers
*Benjamin Britten:* Hymn to St. Cecilia
*Pawel Lukaszewski:* Ave Maria
*Antonio Lotti:*8-part Crucifixus
*Gregorio Allegri:* Miserere
*Zoltan Kodaly:* Esti Dal
*Trad. arr. Nigel Short:* The Dying Soldier (Trad.)
*Gustav Holst:* Psalm 148, Lord who has made us for Thine own
*William Henry Harris:* Faire is the Heaven

Track #3:


----------



## mparta

Great listening for a winter day's walk. Great piece, just wonderful music. Easy to criticize Obraztsova in some repertoire but here she really plants her feet and holds forth, can a non-Russian do this?

Scythian Suite spectacular too, theatrical.

And what could possibly beat Lieutenant Kije? That trumpet tune, the sleigh.

I do adore Prokofiev, can't image any other response.


----------



## Guest002

These have been a bit of a discovery! Great symphonies played by Neeme Jarvi and the Chicago and Detroit Symphony Orchestras.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part five of five for tonight.

Sonata for violin and piano (1923-27):










_Boléro_ for orchestra (1928):










_Menuet antique_ [_Old-fashioned Minuet_] for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1895 - arr. 1929)










Concerto in D for piano left-hand and orchestra (1929-30):
Concerto in G for piano and orchestra (1929-31):










_Don Quichotte à Dulcinée_ - three songs for baritone and piano [Texts: Paul Morand] (1932-33):


----------



## 13hm13

Barber - Die Natali: Chorale Preludes for Christmas, Op. 37


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart/Brahms: Clarinet Quintets (Melos/Peyer)


----------



## consuono

A lot of Bruckner lately, especially the choral music, from various conductors/ensembles. The E minor Mass is very interesting. Maybe I'm warming up to Bruckner's music a little more.


----------



## D Smith

Seasonal listening, all excellent

Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker Dudamel, LA Philharmonic










Vaughan Williams: Hodie Guildford Choral Society, Hilary Davan Wetton, Janice Watson, Peter Hoare, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & St Catherine's School Middle Chamber Choir.










Bach: Cantata BWV 110 Unser Mund sei voll Lachens. Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot, Maria Keohane, Carlos Mena, Julian Prégardien & Stephan MacLeod










Handel: Messiah. Le Concert Spirituel,- Hervé Niquet, (1754 version)


----------



## pmsummer

TO DRIVE THE COLD WINTER AWAY
_Christmas Revels in Renaissance England_
*The Dufay Collective*

_Dufay Recordings_


----------



## Guest

This is my idea of Xmas music: 2 hours of harrowingly complex and contrapuntal piano music! (Perhaps not exactly "brevis."...)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Dimace said:


> Many LPs presentations lately from me. Let us return to CD format and more specifically to an excellent SACD: *Janos Starker (no further words are needed) and J:S Bach's Suites For Solo Cello PLUS The Sonatas In G & D Major For Cello And Piano.*If you like this instrument (I love ONLY the piano, as you know, but I respect ALL the other instruments and I admire their goodperformers) this is a MUST. Janos is one of the best Cello Interpreters in the history and this SACD shows us the reason. (good collectible this one. Prices are varying. It is a cheaper CD variant out there, also with super sound) Fully recommended to you.
> 
> View attachment 147937


I have - and have listened to - many sets of the Bach _Suites_, this, IMNSHO, beats all.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Johann Sebastian Bach - 6 Partitas

Irma Issakadze (piano)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Opened this morning:


----------



## MusicSybarite

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Opened this morning:
> 
> View attachment 147944


A fantastic Bax CD. Some of his best chamber works are here IMO.


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 5, _Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1_, _The Lark Ascending_
Sarah Chang
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

New arrival. I purchased this box because I knew a couple of the individual recordings already (7, 8, & 9) and liked them, and it's on sale at Presto. But also because Hurwitz harshly panned it, although Gramophone magazine rates the cycle highly, as do a number of other reviewers, including the Presto staff. Whom to believe..

This is a forking superb Vaughan Williams Fifth, which is the symphony in the cycle I'm the pickiest about. I assumed no one could match Boult or Handley in quality, but Haitink does, and yet offers enough of a different take to justify owning it as well as the others. A Fifth this good bodes well for the remainder of the cycle I've yet to hear (1-4 & 6.)

Hurwitz is full of shirt. Again. _Quelle surprise._

The tempi of the Fifth are admittedly on the slow side. But Haitink achieves such a warm, luminous radiance, with such an amazing variety of contrasting light and shade in orchestral color, I'm totally won over.


----------



## ELbowe

Knorf said:


> *Michael Praetorius*: A Lutheran Mass for Christmas Morning (assembled by Paul McCreesh)
> Boys' Choir and Congregational Choir of Roskilde Cathedral
> Gabrieli Consort and Players, Paul McCreesh
> 
> Actually this is one of my favorite albums, not just among those for Christmas.
> 
> Speaking of which, Merry Christmas And Happy Holidays to all of you!


*This is also one of my all time favourite CDs.
My new subscription to Mezzo TV was fully rewarded in spades last night as Paul McCreesh and 
Gabrieli Consort and Players live performance (Dec 2018?) of Praetorius' (with Scheidt & Schein assistance) Mass for Christmas Morning at la Chapelle Royale du Château de Versailles was broadcast. It was absolutely wonderful and I do hope there is a CD produced at some point...presently in BluRay DVD only. Happy Christmas to you also!*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven Early String Quartets Op 18 #1-6









Beethoven Violin Sonata #7, Brahms Violin Sonata #2, Penerecki La Folia, Kreisler Schon Rosmarin, Caprice viennois, Liebesleid, Brahms Hungarian Dances 1, 2, and 5, Mozart Violin Sonata #33 K481, Faure Violin Sonata no 1, Previn Violin Sonata no 2, Massenet Meditation from Thais, Ravel Piece in the form of a Habanera, Debussy Beau Soir


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach - The Island of Tulipatan

Light Opera of New York - Tyson Deaton


----------



## 13hm13

Knorf said:


> This is a forking superb Vaughan Williams Fifth, ...
> 
> Hurwitz is full of shirt. Again. _Quelle surprise._


Couldn't agree more ... that cor anglais in the Romanza mvt is a tear jerker ... can't say that about any other 5th I've heard to date. 
Let me listen to it again ... on my orig EMI CD ...


----------



## 13hm13

R. Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder, Metamorphosen, Oboenkonzert [Herbert von Karajan]


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)

International Piano January 2020

Such verbal insight and enthusiasm are mirrored in superb performances of the music, be they frisky or plaintive, poetic or pungent, gloriously dismissive of convention or expectation. In Rameau's Gavotte et doubles he employs the widest variety of touch and colour, revelling in the resources of a modern piano, while in the same composer's Viens, Hymen he is joined by silvery-voiced Sabine Devieilhe.


----------



## starthrower

Listening on Spotify. I believe this will end up being my final purchase of the year.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Sonatas

KV545-K570-KV576

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)

Christmas present.


----------



## Rogerx

Enescu: Symphony No. 1 & 'Villageoise' Suite

BBC Philharmonic, Gennady Rozhdestvensky

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Knorf

13hm13 said:


> Couldn't agree more ... that cor anglais in the Romanza mvt is a tear jerker ...


[Referring to the Haitink recording with the LPO of Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 5]

That stood out to me as well, some of the greatest English horn playing I've ever heard. Whoever it was should have received a medal!

In other news:

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
Ivan Moravec
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek

The underpowered timpani at the opening of the 1st movement will forever bug me, but this is otherwise a wonderful and impassioned performance! Ivan Moravec was a gem of a piano player.


----------



## 13hm13

I think this is a radio/tv orig broadcast that was not released as a commercial recording. Someone preserved it on YouTube... a nice, first symphony!
Cornelis Dopper - Symphony No. 1, "Diana" (1896)






Cornelis "Kees" Dopper (Stadskanaal, 1870 - Amsterdam, 1939)
Symphony No. 1, "Diana" (1896)

Movements: 
1. Meeting of the Gods in Diana's Temple (0:00)
2. The Ball in the Knight's Lair (11:13) 
3. The Wandering Knight in the Woods (18:35) 
4. In the Venus Mountain (30:00)

Northern Netherlands Orchestra conducted by Jürgen Kussmaul


----------



## Gothos

Symphony No.29 in A major, K.201

Symphony No.28 in C major, K.200

Symphony No.33 in B flat major, K.319


----------



## Rogerx

Foerster: Violin Concerto No. 1 & Cyrano de Bergerac Suite

Andrea Duka Löwenstein (violin)

Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien, Tschechisches Philharmonisches Orchester, Gerd Albrecht


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Rosetti: Piano Concerto & Two Symphonies

Natasa Veljkovic (piano)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Johannes Moesus


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini - Violin Concertos, Sonatas & Cello Concerto

Piero Toso (violin), Pierre Amoyal (violin), Severino Zannerini (cello), Edoardo Farina (harpsichord)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Taplow

Morning espresso music …

Strauss: Sinfonia Domestica
Lorin Maazel: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
DG: 413 654-2


----------



## Merl

A fine set. So fine that I just ordered it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

And on to another great French composer... Claude Debussy - various works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Trio in G (1880):
_Intermezzo_ for cello and piano (1882):
_Nocturne_ for cello and piano (1882):










_Danse bohémienne_ for piano (1888):
_Ballade slave_ for piano (1890):
_Tarantelle styrienne_ for piano (1890):
_Valse romantique_ for piano (1890):
_Mazurka_ for piano (c. 1890):
_Rêverie_ for piano (1890):
_Deux arabesques_ for piano (1888 and 1891):
_Nocturne_ for piano (1892):
_Images oubliées_ - two pieces (1894):










_Mandoline_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1882):
_L'âme évaporée et souffrante_ [_The Fainting, Suffering Soul_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Bourget] (1885):
_Les cloches_ [_The Bells_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Bourget] (1885):
_Green_ - song for voice and piano from the cycle _Ariettes oubliées_ [Text: Paul Verlaine] (bet. 1885-87):
_Chevaux de bois (Paysages Belges)_ [_Wooden Horses (Belgian Landscapes)_] - song for voice and piano from the cycle _Ariettes oubliées_ [Text: Paul Verlaine] (bet. 1885-87):
_Le Jet d'eau_ [_The Waterspout_] - song for voice and piano from the cycle _Cinq poèmes de Charles Baudelaire_ (bet. 1887-89):
_Beau soir_ [_Fine Evening_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Bourget] (bet. 1890-91):
_Trois mélodies de Verlaine_ - three songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1891):
_Fêtes galantes I_ - three songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1891):
_De soir_ [_Of Evening_] - song for voice and piano from the cycle _Proses lyriques_ [Text: Claude Debussy] (bet. 1892-93):










_Petite suite_ for piano duet (1886-89):
_Marche ecossaise_ for piano duet (1891):
_Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ for orchestra, arr. for two pianos by Claude Debussy (orig. 1894 - arr. 1895):










_Fantaisie_ for piano and orchestra (1889-90):
_Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ for orchestra (1894):
_(3) Nocturnes_ for orchestra with finale featuring wordless female choir (1897-99):


----------



## Haydn man

Ideal way to start Boxing Day


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Préludes

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## Guest002

13hm13 said:


> Couldn't agree more ... that cor anglais in the Romanza mvt is a tear jerker ... can't say that about any other 5th I've heard to date.
> Let me listen to it again ... on my orig EMI CD ...


Out of interest, I checked the score. The Romanza is marked *Lento ♩= 66*. So, 66 beats to the minute, means each beat should take around 0.9 seconds. Since there are 33 quarter-note (crotchet) beats on the first page of the score at this point (11 bars of 3:4 time), that page should take 33x0.9 second to play -or 30 seconds- if played at the tempo the composer asked for (and ignoring rubato etc).

Previn takes 52.37 seconds to play those bars. He's 74% too slow.
Boult takes 45.8 seconds: 52% too slow
Handley: 48.36 seconds: 61.2% too slow
Thomson: 47.63 seconds: 58.7% too slow
Hickox: 51.68 seconds: 72.26% too slow
Haitink: 53.25 seconds: 77.5% too slow

So, just sticking entirely to objective fact, Haitink's is the slowest performance I've got by a second, and way slower than Boult (who knew RVW and can be expected to be closest to his wishes), or Handley.

As for the cor anglais: the score has its first four notes marked with tenuto marks, which means I ought to be able to hear four distinct notes, not a smeared smudge of cor anglais sound. For my money, the Haitink (which I agree has a lovely, rich sound which is not replicated elsewhere), blurs those notes. Thomson is a little more distinct. Hickox is blurred. Boult's is _very_ distinct (alarmingly so, I think!). Previn's is distinct (nicely so, I think!). And Handley's is pretty bad, practically a single note held throughout with minor emphases placed at appropriate points.

So. I find it interesting that _no-one_ plays it at the indicated tempo, though Boult and Handley are reasonably close. Also that the indicated tempo is _waaaay_ faster than even Boult races through it: I think we have evidence here of a general tendency to wallow in the lushness of the piece at this point!

Secondly, Haitink's is the slowest of them all; but it has a lovely-sounding cor anglais... except that it's player doesn't do _tenuto_ as well as can be heard in other recordings.

Third, and completely out of left field, I find the absolute volume level of this movement of the Haitink incredibly low: I really have to crank the volume up, which I don't have to do for anyone else. The maximum volume of the symphony as a whole is certainly high enough:

Checking file... 01 - Preludio Moderato.flac - 1.3
Checking file... 02 - Scherzo Presto.flac - 3.1
Checking file... 03 - Romanza Lento.flac - 2.0
Checking file... 04 - Passacaglia Moderato.flac - .1

So the fourth movement is practically at 0dB, which is 'ideal'... but the other movements are left quiet in comparison. Compare that, for example, to the Boult recording:

Checking file... 01 - Preludio; Moderato - Allegro - Tempo I.flac - 1.1
Checking file... 02 - Scherzo; Presto misterioso.flac - 2.1
Checking file... 03 - Romanza; Lento.flac - 1.1
Checking file... 04 - Passacaglia; Moderato - Allegro - Tempo primo - Tempo del Preludio.flac - 1.4

All movements hover around the -1.0dB level, with the scherzo being a bit quieter, but with not a lot of variation between them. I guess this means the Haitink has "high dynamic range", which is generally thought to be a good thing... but I don't like having to fiddle with the volume control!

Anyway. I thought it was an interesting exercise. The fact is that Haitink _is_ demonstrably slow. And though I don't think his cor anglais player is the worst (I think that 'honour' goes to Handley), he's definitely not the best, either.

All that said: it's a lovely piece!

*Edited to add:* I discovered I'd bought Mark Elder's 'singleton' symphony 8+5 a while back and had never properly catalogued it. But I've found it now: he manages the Romanza test in 48.3 seconds, which is in the Boult and Handley camps and makes him around 61% too slow. His cor anglais player does the tenuto well. I don't particularly like the recording's overall sound at this point (it seems quite 'close' and a bit claustrophobic), but it might grow on me with repeated listens. Still leaves Haitink as the speed outlier, though.

*Edited to add further:* Turns out I had a John Barbirolli recording of it too. 46.25 seconds, which puts him (who also knew RVW) at the Boult end of timings. His cor anglais player is exceptionally good, too.

*And finally edited*: to fix up my maths, which was all wrong (though it didn't affect the conclusions any, just the absolute numbers)

*And really, definitely the final addition:*Boult's mono recording of the 5th has the Romanza first page played at 45.91 seconds, which is fractionally slower than his later stereo version, but impressively consistent. I quite liked his cor anglais player too, except for the hiss that happens at his first entrance!


----------



## Malx

A belated Merry Christmas to all on the thread - I hope your day went as well as it could in the current circumstances.

*Weinberg, Symphony No 2 for string orchestra - Kremerata Baltica, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla.*


----------



## Malx

With thanks to Taplow for a reminder of this fine Symphony.

*Parry, Symphony No 5 - LPO, Sir Adrian Boult.*
The same recording as Taplow posted but hidden in this five disc box which is part of EMI's British Composers series.


----------



## Rogerx

CelloReimagined - Bach, Haydn, Mozart

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Violin Concertos (Vengerov/Rostropovich)


----------



## Chilham

Schütz: Christmas Oratorio

Wolfgang Kelber

Elisabeth Graf, Rainer Seifert, Klaus Eibensteiner, Michael Schopper, Bernhard Hirtreiter, Michael Mantaj, Munich Monteverdi Orchestra, Mona Spägele, Joachim Epple, Matthias Ettmayr, Anton Miischl & Heinrich-Schutz Ensemble Munich


----------



## SanAntone

*Gavin Bryars : After the Requiem (1990)*
Gavin Bryars Ensemble. Plus Bill Frisell, members of the Balanescu Quartet, and saxophone quartet (Evan Parker, Stan Sulzmann, Ray Warleigh, Julian Argüelles)











> I had written the Cadman Requiem in 1989 for the Hilliard Ensemble in memory of my friend and sound engineer Bill Cadman, who was killed in the Lockerbie air crash. His death affected me very deeply and, pending a recording of this piece, Manfred Eicher asked if I might like to develop an instrumental work from this, using the same instrumentation for accompaniment and retaining the same opening bars as part of a new ECM album. The piece is "after" the Requiem therefore in the musical sense of being based on it, in the chronological sense of following on from it, and in the spiritual sense of representing that state which remains after mourning is (technically) over. I wrote the piece in Venice in September 1990 and finished it in Oslo on the day of the recording, where I added the electric guitar of Bill Frisell. This, I felt, blended particularly well with low strings (originally 2 violas and cello; in live performance sometimes viola, cello and bass). Coincidentally, having used certain distortion effects on the guitar, we found that we were recording on the twentieth anniversary of the death of Jimi Hendrix. Within the music I use one or two modified extracts from the Cadman Requiem itself, and from its common source Invention of Tradition, for which Bill Cadman had done the sound design.
> 
> The piece is dedicated to the two Bills (Cadman and Frisell).
> 
> Gavin Bryars.


----------



## Jacck

Alexander Grechaninov : Symphony No. 1 In B minor Op. 6 (1894)









Russian romanticism at its best. Splendid symphony.


----------



## Joe B

Last night:


































Currently:


----------



## Bourdon

*William Boyce*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 2 No. 1/ Piano Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 2 /Piano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2 No. 3

Daniel-Ben Pienaar

Another Christmas present .


----------



## Guest002

Surprisingly good sound for 1956 (and I'm fussy about such things!)

Herbert von Karajan conducting Maria Callas (and one or two others!) in a rendition of Verdi's _Il Trovatore_. This might have been a Hurwitz-inspired purchase, but I can't remember now. I need to catalogue things faster!


----------



## eljr

Ralph Vaughan Williams

Janet Baker, Richard Lewis, John Shirley-Quirk

Bach Choir, Westminster Abbey School Choristers, London Symphony Orchestra, Guidford Cathedral Choir, David Willcocks, Barry Rose

Catalogue No: 5674272
Label: Warner Classics
Series: British Composers
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently:


great lineup, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> great lineup, Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bourdon

*Chansons Française de la Renaissance*


----------



## Vasks

*Leo - Overture to "Catone in Utica" (Ng/Signum)
Striggio - Three Madrigals (Hollingworth/London)
Stradella - Sonata di Viole (Gatti/Arcana)
Croce - Two Madrigals from "Triaca Musicale" (I Fagiolini/Chandos)
Vivaldi - Concerto for Recorder & Orchestra, RV439 "La notte" (Biondi/Virgin)*


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works

The Three Sonatas

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## Eramire156

*Eroica with my morning coffee*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no.3 in E flat*









*Charles Munch
Boston Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## SanAntone

A playlist I created of four pianists playing the Goldberg Variations:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147973


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I

Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

2020


----------



## Eramire156

*For the new string quartet thread*

*Anton Webern
Six Bagatelles, op.9*









*LaSalle Quartet *


----------



## Malx

SanAntone said:


> A playlist I created of four pianists playing the Goldberg Variations:
> 
> View attachment 147968
> 
> View attachment 147969
> 
> View attachment 147971
> 
> View attachment 147972


Four fine selections.


----------



## eljr

Christmas Carols from Guildford Cathedral 
Andrew Millington

2020


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*


----------



## Rogerx

Rolle: Christmas Oratorio

Gundula Anders, Britta Schwarz, Wilfried Jochens, Dirk Schmidt

Telemann-Kammerorchester und Kammerchor Michaelstein, Ludger Remy


----------



## eljr

Per la Notte di Natale

Concertos & Cantatas for Christmas

Susan Gritton (soprano)

Collegium Musicum 90, Simon Standage

Release Date: 1st Oct 1998
Catalogue No: CHAN0634
Label: Chandos
Series: Chaconne
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Anyone who sez Bax doesn't write memorable melodies has to give his _Saga Fragment_ a listen and then try to get it outta his or her mind...


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Berlioz - L'enfance du Christ*
Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus (soloists: Gerard Souzey, Giorgio Tozzi, Florence Kopleff, Cesare Velletti)

Wow, I expected this to be a peaceful Christmas oratorio, but I was wrong. Berlioz always brings the über-Romantic drama. This is really more like an opera than an oratorio, but it's a lot of fun. Hector is a composer who I've either ignored or been unimpressed by in the past; this year I'm going to make an effort to get into more of his works, which are usually too long and involved for casual listening.


----------



## Coach G

Eramire156 said:


> *Anton Webern
> Six Bagatelles, op.9*
> 
> View attachment 147974
> 
> 
> *LaSalle Quartet *


I have a treasured CD that I bought in the store during the prior century the Lasalle Quartet playing quartets by Lutoslowski, Pandorecki, Mayazumi, and John Cage; a real mind-bender that helped introduce me to the world of the avant-garde. I bet the above one is also a gem. I like how you always see Schoenberg, Berg & Webern programmed together like a Viennese law firm.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 7 & 8










I made it through 8 discs in the past two days! New favorites are Nos. 6, 10 & 13.


----------



## Guest002

I was not previously aware that Peter Pears sang with Joan Sutherland on anything other than the Turandot which was posted here quite recently, where Pears' part is almost incidental. But here they are singing as 'filler' with Adrian Boult (interesting, given Britten's views on Boult's conducting!!) in Acis and Galatea, the main work being a so-so Messiah, which I've not really bothered with much at this stage.

And the Acis & Galatea is really quite good, though the choir makes you know for certain that you're no longer in HIP-land! (They're a bit random and imprecise for my tastes!)

For my money, Owen Brannigan steals the show as the Mighty Polyphemus, though.


----------



## Flamme

Charles Dickens: tireless novelist, journalist, amateur theatricalist, traveller, socialiser, and liver of life. To mark the 150th anniversary in 2020 of the death of this literary titan, actor Sam West reads from the letters Dickens sent to correspondents including other greats of the time like Mrs Gaskell and Wilkie Collins; close friends such as actor William Macready and artist Daniel Maclise; and his wife and children at home as he travelled extensively giving public readings to his thousands of adoring fans.

Including observations of his first trip to America at the height of slavery in 1842, reflections on the incumbent British government and the prevailing class system, his traumatic account of the 1865 Staplehurst Rail Crash, guidance for his youngest son on departing for Australia, and the story of hunting a ghost with a shot gun, which turned out to be a sheep.

With music by Haydn, Beethoven, Kathryn Tickell, The Divine Comedy, and Michael Nyman.

Producer: Ruth Thomson

On the Free Thinking programme website you can find an episode with Matthew Sweet discussing the writing of Dickens with novelist Linda Grant, New Generation Thinker Laurence Scott and Lucy Whitehead from Cardiff University:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000jt6c

Readings: 
A Tale of Two Cities
Furnival's Inn, Wednesday Evening, 1835. To Miss Hogarth (future Mrs Charles Dickens)
Greta Bridge, February 1st, 1838. To Mrs Charles Dickens
Baltimore, March 22nd, 1842. To Mr W C Macready
Villa Di Bagnarello, Albaro, July 22nd, 1844. To Mr Daniel Maclise
Devonshire Terrace, January 31st, 1850. To Mrs Gaskell
Tavistock House, January 3rd, 1855. To Monsieur de Cerjat
Folkestone, Oct. 4th, 1855. To Mr W C Macready
Gad's Hill Place, Rochester, Kent, Oct. 15th, 1859. To Monsieur Regnier
Tavistock House, May 3rd, 1860. To Monsieur de Cerjat
Office of "All the Year Round," Oct. 24th, 1860. To Mr Wilkie Collins
Gad's Hill Place, Tuesday Night, Oct. 14th, 1862. To Mr Wilkie Collins
57 Gloucester Place, Hyde Park, Feb. 23rd, 1864. To Mr Marcus Stone
Gad's Hill Place, Higham by Rochester, Kent, June 13th, 1865. To Mr Thomas Mitton
1868, to Mr. Edward Dickens (his youngest son) on his departure for Australia
Anon - Announcement of the Death of Mr Charles Dickens, Manchester Guardian, Friday 10th June 1870
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000k26l


----------



## 13hm13

Sym 1 on:

Kurt Masur, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig ‎- Ludwig van Beethoven Symphony No. 1 Op. 21 in C Major Symphony No. 5 Op. 67 in C Minor

Philips ‎- 426 782-2


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn - Claus Peter Flor, Bamberger Symphoniker ‎- Overtures
Label: RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- 07863 57905 2


----------



## Flamme

Noma Dumezweni reads from the journals of Dorothy Wordsworth - Roger Ringrose her brother's poems - in a programme marking the anniversary this year of the Lakeland poet (7 April 1770 - 23 April 1850). Dorothy's journals are a unique insight into everyday life for the Wordsworth siblings at Grasmere, and in this edition you can hear Dorothy's rich descriptions of locations and events, set against the poems they inspired in William, including Lines Written in Early Spring and Composed upon Westminster Bridge. The musical backdrop includes Wordsworth's contemporary Beethoven but also features music by Fanny Mendelssohn (who like Dorothy, knew about having a celebrated sibling), Benjamin Britten and Schubert.

On the Free Thinking website you can find an episode in which a pair of Wordsworth scholars from the University of Lancaster's Wordsworth Centre share their research:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000gw70

Producer: Georgia Mann

Readings: Extracts from Dorothy Wordsworth's Journal are interspersed with the following poems 
Lines Written in Early Spring
Composed upon Westminster Bridge, September 3, 1802
To A Butterfly
The Excursion, Book IV
I Grieved for Buonaparte
Composed By The Sea-Side, Near Calais, August 1802
Elegiac Verses in Memory of My Brother, John Wordsworth
Extract from Lines Composed a Few Miles above Tintern Abbey, On Revisiting the Banks of the Wye during a Tour. July 13, 1798 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000mxt3


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - various works part two for tonight - a few contemporaneous piano works to stimulate the appetite and then Debussy's operatic masterpiece for the main course. No dessert required.

_Pour le piano_ - three pieces for piano (1894 and 1901):
_Estampes_ - three pieces for piano (1903):
_D'un cahier d'esquisses_ for piano (c. 1903):










_Pelléas et Mélisande_ - opera in five acts [Libretto: Claude Debussy, extracted from the play by Maurice Maeterlinck] (short score 1893-95 - rev. and orchestrated between c. 1899 and 1902):


----------



## Bruce Morrison

I'm currently listening to Prokofiev's Sinfonia-Concertante for Cello & Orchestra. I like a lot of his music, but I'm finding this one difficult to get a handle on. The recording I have is with Rostropovich in a 13-CD EMI box of his recordings done in the Soviet Union up to 1974. I reckon if he can't convince me that it's worth persevering with it, then nobody can!

If there's anyone out there who loves this work, it would be good to hear from you!


----------



## ELbowe

Flamme said:


> Noma Dumezweni reads from the journals of Dorothy Wordsworth - Roger Ringrose her brother's poems - in a programme marking the anniversary this year of the Lakeland poet (7 April 1770 - 23 April 1850). Dorothy's journals are a unique insight into everyday life for the Wordsworth siblings at Grasmere, and in this edition you can hear Dorothy's rich descriptions of locations and events, set against the poems they inspired in William, including Lines Written in Early Spring and Composed upon Westminster Bridge. The musical backdrop includes Wordsworth's contemporary Beethoven but also features music by Fanny Mendelssohn (who like Dorothy, knew about having a celebrated sibling), Benjamin Britten and Schubert.
> 
> On the Free Thinking website you can find an episode in which a pair of Wordsworth scholars from the University of Lancaster's Wordsworth Centre share their research:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000gw70
> 
> Producer: Georgia Mann
> 
> Readings: Extracts from Dorothy Wordsworth's Journal are interspersed with the following poems
> Lines Written in Early Spring
> Composed upon Westminster Bridge, September 3, 1802
> To A Butterfly
> The Excursion, Book IV
> I Grieved for Buonaparte
> Composed By The Sea-Side, Near Calais, August 1802
> Elegiac Verses in Memory of My Brother, John Wordsworth
> Extract from Lines Composed a Few Miles above Tintern Abbey, On Revisiting the Banks of the Wye during a Tour. July 13, 1798
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000mxt3


*With the risk of upsetting the moderator as I am unable to tie in anything musical in my entry ...but with the above great posting in mind ...I just received newly published "Radical Wordsworth" by Jonathan Bate...highly recommended!! Sorry for any violation!! *


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000pvbq








From the tattoos on Queequeg in Moby Dick to the schoolboys in Nicholas Nickleby, the diaries of suffragette Emily Wilding Davison to the experience of excavating an Iron Age tomb, medieval manuscripts to studies of the gut - today's programme reflects research into different aspects of the body undertaken by New Generation Thinkers.

As Radio 3 marks the fact that 100 early career academics have now come through the scheme run in conjunction with the Arts and Humanities Research Council to turn research into radio - this episode features new non fiction writing by ten New Generation Thinkers read by the actors Deeivya Meir and Ewan Bailey with published authors Sarah Jackson, Sandeep Parmar, Preti Taneja and Peter Mackay reading their own poems and prose.

The musical pieces range from Mahler to the Delta Rhythm Boys via Scriabin and Missy Mazzoli.

Producer: Torquil MacLeod

You can find a playlist of discussions, short documentaries and Essays featuring New Generation Thinkers on the Free Thinking programme website.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 121 & 40
Katharine Fuge, Robin Tyson, William Towers, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Some cantatas for Boxing Day.


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak and Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings, Grieg Holberg Suite. Holberg is one of my favorite pieces in all of music. A killer recording. 









Schubert Sonata for Arpeggione and piano, Schumann Five Pieces _im Volkston_, Debussy Cello Sonata









Clarke, Babajanian, and Martin Piano Trios. The Piano Trio by Rebecca Clarke is absolutely fantastic. The entire disk is brilliant.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Trios in D major "Ghost" and E-flat major, Op. 70 Nos. 1 & 2
The Florestan Trio

New arrival. I'm very impressed by the verve and polish of these performers so far!


----------



## Blancrocher

J.S. Bach: Partitas (Scott Ross)


----------



## Knorf

Blancrocher said:


> J.S. Bach: Partitas (Scott Ross)


Terrific, possibly best ever, in my opinion.

I've been eyeing getting this box, except that I already own almost all of it individually... what a sad thing that Scott Ross died so early in the early/middle of a brilliant career.


----------



## Guest002

Blancrocher said:


> J.S. Bach: Partitas (Scott Ross)


Literally just bought this and was thinking of posting about it! Excellent recording.


----------



## Guest002

Guy van Waas, Orchestra of the 18th Century, Erich Hoeprich on the clarinet: Carl Maria von Weber and several clarinet concertos.

If there's anything more capable of making you feel happy than when the clarinet starts 'bubbling' away, I don't know what it is. (Unless it's a cat chewing your nose of a morning because last night's Christmas Prawn isn't what he wants).


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> Alexander Grechaninov : Symphony No. 1 In B minor Op. 6 (1894)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian romanticism at its best. Splendid symphony.


For me, the most interesting of his symphonies are the last two: 4 and 5. There the material is stronger.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Bruce Morrison said:


> I'm currently listening to Prokofiev's Sinfonia-Concertante for Cello & Orchestra. I like a lot of his music, but I'm finding this one difficult to get a handle on. The recording I have is with Rostropovich in a 13-CD EMI box of his recordings done in the Soviet Union up to 1974. I reckon if he can't convince me that it's worth persevering with it, then nobody can!
> 
> If there's anyone out there who loves this work, it would be good to hear from you!


You're not alone in not liking this work that much. There are some insane virtuoso passages and a kind of somber atmosphere, but the material is not strong enough to keep me with interest. It's a shame because I love concertante works for cello.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Messiaen - La Nativité du Seigneur*
Olivier Latry, organ

I had a sneaking suspicion that my family might not have appreciated me playing Messiaen on the stereo speakers for the holiday gathering. So here's some alone time to enjoy Olivier's mesmerizingly profound abstract music for the Christmas season, which I'll take any day over the billionth repetition of "Deck the Halls" on the Christmas radio station.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Earlier I was listening to Melartin's glorious *3rd Symphony in F major*. Works with an unabashed and recognizable "epic" atmosphere are a weakness to me, and this work has plenty of that. The tune that begins at 3:41 from the 1st movement must be counted among the most catchy and playful in the symphonic literature. I wonder Melartin where got this stupendous melody. It never fails to lift my spirits.


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 4
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

Outstanding! This all but cements in my opinion that this is a terrific Vaughan Williams cycle.


----------



## Chilham

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater

Christopher Hogwood

Emma Kirkby, James Bowman, Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 147990


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonata No. 1 in G minor, BWV 1001
Partita No. 1 in B minor, BWV 1002
Sonata No. 2 in A minor, BWV 1003

Hilary Hahn, violin

2018


----------



## pmsummer

A MEDIEVAL CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Elektra Nonesuch Erato_


----------



## pmsummer

A RENAISSANCE CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director

Nonesuch


----------



## pmsummer

A BAROQUE CHRISTMAS
*Marc-Antoine Charpentier - Johann Hermann Schein - Claudio Monteverdi - Henry Purcell*
Boston Camerata
Schola Cantorum of Boston
*Joel Cohen* - director, lute
_
Elektra Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

TRADITIONAL & MODERN CAROLS
The Pro Arte Singers
Indiana University Children's Chamber Choir
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Bkeske

Just returned from visiting mom for Christmas.....and immediately warmed up the rig...

Solti conducts Zoltán Kodály - Háry János Suite & Tänze Aus Galánta. London Philharmonic Orchestra. From the 18 LP Solti-Edition box set Vol 10, sides 21&22. DECCA 1981, German pressing/release


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital: Between Worlds

Avi Avital (mandolin)

trad.: Bučimiš
trad.: Hen Ferchetan
Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances for piano, Sz. 56, BB 68
Bloch, E: Baal Shem
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'
Falla: Siete Canciones populares españolas
Monti, V: Csárdás
Piazzólla: Fuga y Misterio
Ravel: Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera
Tsintsadze: Miniatures
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)


----------



## Bkeske

Staying with the Solti box set...

Solti conducts Elgar - Symphonies 1&2. London Philharmonic Orchestra. From the 18 LP Solti-Edition box set Vol 10, sides 9-12. DECCA 1981, German pressing/release


----------



## Rogerx

Aranjuez

Thibaut Garcia (guitar), Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, Ben Glassberg

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Sainz de la Maza, R: El Vito
Sainz de la Maza, R: Rondeña
Sainz de la Maza, R: Zapateado
Tansman: Musique de cour d'après Robert de Visée
Visée: Pieces for théorbe


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Gothos

Piano Concerto No.1,op.1

Piano Concerto No.4,op.40

Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini,op.43

Vladimir Ashkenazy piano
London Symphony Orchestra/Andre Previn


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & other works for cello and piano

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## runssical

Fox, Christopher (b.1955): Topophony (2015) (for orchestra and two free-jazz improvising soloists on trumpet and drums)






Musicweb UK review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2018/Nov/Fox_topophony_211.htm


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz - L'Enfance du Christ & Romeo & Juliet

Victoria de los Angeles & Nicolai Gedda

André Cluytens & Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## 13hm13

Sy 5 (because someone noted it in my piano thread!! -- thx)

Gade, Collegium Musicum Copenhagen, Michael Schønwandt ‎- Symfonier Nr. 3 & 5


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Le Temps a laissé son manteau_ [_The Season Has Thrown Off its Cloak_] - song for voice and piano from the cycle _Trois Chansons de France_ [Text: Charles duc d'Orléans] (1904):
_Pour ce que Plaisance est morte_ [_Because Plaisance is Dead_] - song for voice and piano from the cycle _Trois Chansons de France_ [Text: Charles duc d'Orléans] (1904):
_Fêtes galantes II_ - three songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1904):
_Le Promenoir des deux amants_ [_The Walk of the Two Sweethearts_] - three songs for voice and piano [Texts: François Tristan L'Hermite] (1904 and 1910):










_Morceaux de concours_ for piano (c. 1904):
_L'Isle Joyeuse_ form piano (1904):
_Masques_ for piano (1904):
_Suite bergamasque_ [second version] - four pieces for piano (1905):
_Images, Premier série_ - three pieces for piano (1905):
_Images, Deuxième série_ - three pieces for piano (1907):
_Children's Corner_ - six pieces for piano (1906-08):
_Hommage a Haydn_ for piano (1909):
_Le petit negre_ for piano (1909):
_La plus que lente_ for piano (1910):










_Fêtes_ from _(3) Nocturnes_ for orchestra, arr. for two pianos by Maurice Ravel (orig. bet. 1897-99 - arr. by 1909):










_Danse sacrée et danse profane_ for harp and string orchestra (1904):
_La Mer_ for orchestra (1903-05):
_Petite suite_ - four pieces for piano duet, arr. for orchestra by Henri Büsser (orig. 1886-89 - arr. 1907):
_Marche écossaise sur un thème populaire_ for piano duet, arr. for orchestra by Claude Debussy (orig. 1891 - arr. by 1908):


----------



## Haydn man

No.1 from this set
A Christmas present from my wife


----------



## Taplow

A bowl of fruit to start the day …

Boccherini: 3 Symphonies
Christopher Hogwood: Academy Of Ancient Music
L'oiseau-Lyre: 436 993-2


----------



## SanAntone

A similar playlist to the one from yesterday of the _Goldberg Variations_. Still *Bach*, and retaining *Jeremy Denk*'s GV, I added *Andras Schiff* GV, *Gidon Kremer* _Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin_ and T*homas Demenga* _Six Cello Suites_.


----------



## Guest002

An oldie but a goodie (especially sonically!)

Rafael Kubelik with the Berlin Phil playing Dvořák's Symphony No. 9. The sound stage on this one is extraordinarily impressive.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak, Bartók & Dohnányi- Quatuor Modigliani

Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Sz 67 (Op. 17)
Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 3 in A minor, Op. 33
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'


----------



## Taplow

Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op. 31
Peter Pears, Barry Tuckwell
Benjamin Britten: London Symphony Orchestra
Decca: 417 153-2


----------



## Chilham

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique"

Andris Nelsons

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Dimace

It is wired what happens when sometimes we are asking ourselves questions like which music we REALLY like or who is for our souls the biggest composer(s)

I honestly tell you that the 48 years I listen and play music, NEVER but NEVER guys like Beethoven, Bach, Mozart, Schumann, Schubert etc. were my most beloved. Why this happens?* For me, all these GREAT composers are part of a line.* It is a line full of light and superbly crafted music but I know (and you also) the beginning and the end of it. We know what we have to expect. And I don't forget that many of these great composers imitating the music of their predecessors. (Schubert affection to Beethoven is everywhere in his music. Haydn's influence is to be seen in Beethoven music. Schumann and Schubert had Beethoven's Sonatas as a reference when they were composing their own etc.) For these reasons and many more, for me the great composers are in the most beautiful place on earth, but this place, unfortunately, is well known and contains no more thrill and mystery.

Like this, when I want to listen music for entertainment (and not to learn or to compare outcomes etc) the best composers out there are guys like Richard Strauss, Gabriel Faure, My Master of course, William Wallace and Vaughan Williams, Scriabin, Kurt Weill, Bruckner etc. I find the music of these guys (greatly) untouched from influences and music schools. Especially the music of Richard Strauss is so unique that every time sounds differently to my ears. It has the touch of the genius and the complexity of our universe.* I could say, Richard is a more complex Bruckner.* Superb melodic outcome through explicit complexity make the best music out there and challenges us to find what is hidden behind its colorful vails.

This CD is like an evangelium to me. It contains (among the others) some of the best Sinfonischen Zwischenspielen from Intermezzo op.72 (a reference opera for me. The BEST comic urban opera in the history without second) and the sextet from the Capriccio. The Träumerei am Kamin will be for sure the best orchestral interval (sic) you have ever listened. I suggest also to listen the whole Intermezzo Opera. (and the Capriccio, of course) They made me to forget Den Rosenkavalier... A very nice Christmas Sunday to all of you, my friends.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto/ Sérénade mélancolique In B Flat Minor, Op.26, TH 56

Gidon Kremer (violin)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rihards Dubra:


----------



## Guest002

Some fine Saint-Saëns performances here, but am particularly enjoying the 'Africa' piano+orchestra piece. Neeme Järvi and the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, plus Louis Lortie on piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano)

Portland State University Chamber Choir
Ethan Sperry


----------



## pmsummer

WOLCUM YULE
*Celtic and British Songs and Carols*
Anonymous 4 - vocal ensemble
Andrew Lawrence-Kings - harps
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Piano Concertos 24, 25, 5, 26, 27, 4 (Anda); Requiem (Herreweghe)


----------



## Guest002

A varied selection of works by William Mathias, performed by assorted people, but most significantly by Jeremy Huw Williams (baritone).


----------



## Taplow

Chicken soup …

Mozart: Piano concertos Nos. 5 & 8
Malcolm Bilson, John Eliot Gardiner: English Baroque Soloists
Archiv: 415 990-2

Some of the best HIP performances on the fortepiano.


----------



## Malx

A compact mix 'n' match Symphony cycle (Brahms) starting off with Symphonies 1 & 2.

*Brahms, Symphony No 1 - Vienna PO, Wilhelm Furtwangler (live 27th January 1952). *

*Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Columbia SO, Bruno Walter.*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Johann Sebastian Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Kimiko Ishizaka (piano :Bösendorfer 280)


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch

Diana Damrau (soprano), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## Taplow

A cup of rooibos …

Mozart: Piano concertos Nos. 6, 7 & 10
Malcolm Bilson, John Eliot Gardiner: English Baroque Soloists
Archiv: 427 317-2


----------



## Vasks

*Monsigny - Overture to "L'isle Sonante" (Lejouanique/Itowo)
Gossec - Symphony in F, Op. 12, No. 6 (Bamert/Chandos)
Jadin - Piano Sonata in F# minor, Op. 4, No. 2 (Wang/Discover)
Auber - Ballet from "La Muette de Portici" (Anderson/Sterling)*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 148001
> 
> No.1 from this set
> A Christmas present from my wife


If you haven't got them already, I suggest you ask her next year (or for BDay) Spohr's VCs.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bach - Cello Suite #4 - Rostropovich (live, 1955)

Beethoven - "Archduke" Piano Trio - Gilels/Kogen/Rostropovich

Mozart - String Quintet K.593 - Grumiaux Trio + 2

Sibelius - Finlandia and other orchestral works - Karajan/BPO (1984)


----------



## eljr

Todays song filled mass


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak • Harris
Symphony No. 9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" • Symphony No. 3

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - various works part four scattered throughout the rest of today.

_Preludes, Premier livre _ - twelve pieces for piano (1909-10):










String Quartet in G-minor (1910):










_Première rhapsodie_ for clarinet and piano (1909-10):
_Petite pièce_ for clarinet and piano (1910):
_Rapsodie_ for saxophone and piano (bet. 1901-11):










_Clair de lune_ from _Suite Bergamasque_ for solo piano, arr. for orchestra by André Caplet (orig. c. 1890 - rev. 1905 and arr. c. 1910):
_Children's Corner_ - six pieces for piano, arr. for orchestra by André Caplet (orig. bet. 1906-08 - arr. 1911):
_Première rhapsodie_ for clarinet and piano, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Claude Debussy (orig. 1909-10 - arr. 1911):
_Le martyre de saint Sébastien_ - symphonic fragments arr. by André Caplet from the incidental music for the play by Gabriele D'Annunzio (orig. 1910 - arr. by 1912):
_La plus que lente_ for solo piano, arr. for orchestra by Claude Debussy (orig. 1910 - arr. 1912):
_Images_ book three - three pieces for orchestra (bet. 1905-12):
_Khamma_ - ballet for piano, arr. for orchestra by Charles Koechlin (orig. 1910-12 - arr. c. 1912):
_Printemps - 'Suite symphonique'_ for orchestra, re-orch. by Henri Büsser from the score for piano duet (orig. 1894 - re-orch. by 1913):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148014


*Franz Liszt*

Liebestraum No. 3 in A flat major
Mephisto Waltz No.1
Funérailles
Réminiscences de Don Juan
La Campanella
Die Forelle (Schubert) - transcription
Erlkönig (Schubert) - transcription
Hungarian Rhapsody No.12 in C sharp minor
Consolation No. 3
Sonetto 104 del Petrarca
Les jeux d'eau à la Villa d'Este
Au bord d'une source
Gnomenreigen
Un sospiro
Rigoletto (Verdi) - concert paraphrase
Piano Sonata in B minor

Jorge Bolet, piano

1979 to 1986, compilation 1995


----------



## Flamme

From Philip Pullman's fictional north to an account of seeing the aurora borealis, the candlelight in a Hanukkah poem and John Donne's Nocturne to St Lucy to a midwinter visit to Maeshowe by poet Kathleen Jamie - we look at ideas about light and darkness at this time of year in nature, art, belief and traditional storytelling. With music from composers including Mahler, Ligeti, Nielsen, Hildur Gudnadóttir, Arvo Part, Johann Johannsson and Brian Eno.

Producers: Kevin Core and Paul Frankl








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qb46


----------



## starthrower




----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


>


As I have written the best Parsifal out there and the very first LPS I have bought (as a child from my mother) in my life. An artistic and sentimental treasure for me. :tiphat:


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: _A London Symphony_
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

A powerfully dramatic performance.


----------



## ELbowe

*An artist new to me .. Irma Issakadze.....listening on-line; an interesting take on the old chestnut:
Johann Sebastian Bach
Goldberg- Variationen BWV 988
2008; Label: Oehms Classics*


----------



## Taplow

Soon dinner time …

Brahms: Piano Quintet In F Minor, Op. 34A
Borodin Quartet & Elizo Virzaladze
Teldec: 4509-97461-2


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR OF THE STARS
_Christmas Music from Earlier Times_
*Anonymous - Praetorious - Erbach - De Lassus - Desprez - DuFay - Byrd - Ockeghem*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*: _A London Symphony_
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink
> 
> A powerfully dramatic performance.


I'm glad to see someone else enjoying Haitink's VW cycle, I view it as a monumental set, considered and powerful at times never rushed and well recorded. 
I have long regarded it as one of the most enjoyable along with Boult, Previn & Slatkin, at least those are my preferred cycles at present - as we all know things can over time change.


----------



## Malx

Second part of the mix 'n' match Brahms Symphony cycle.

*Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Vienna PO, James Levine.*

*Brahms, Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Judith

Well, while making the Turkey and Mushroom curry, was listening to a beautiful Tchaikovsky Symphony no 1 performed by RLPO and V Petrenko. Love the clarinet in the slow movement. 
When reading about this work, said Tchaikovsky had revised it a few times. Any originals out there?


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven
Symphony No. 9 In D Minor, Opus 125; Symphony No. 8 In F Major, Opus 93
William Steinberg, The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, The Mendelssohn Choir Of Pittsburgh
Command ‎- CC 12001SD, Command Classics, 2 × Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, Gatefold, US, 1966.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148022


*Franz Liszt*

Paraphrase de concert sur Rigoletto (Verdi)
12 Études d'exécution transcendante
3 Études de concert - No. 2 La leggierezza

Boris Giltburg, piano

2019


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1986


----------



## Blancrocher

Brahms: Late Piano Music (Angelich); Symphonies (Zinman)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148023


*George Frideric Handel*

Giulio Cesare

Concerto Köln
René Jacobs

1991, reissued 2018


----------



## HerbertNorman

A few Works I really love from American composers I rate highly


----------



## senza sordino

Telemann Twelve Fantasies for Solo Violin. A nice way to start my day









Schumann Piano Trio #2, Weber Clarinet Quintet. The Weber Quintet is rather delightful.









Mahler Symphony no 5. I haven't listened to a Mahler symphony in a few months. Time to correct that.


----------



## Eramire156

*A state of wonder*

*Johann Sebastian Bach 
Goldberg Variations BWV 988









Glenn Gould*

1955 recording


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No. 2, Op. 16 "The Four Temperaments"
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Alan Gilbert

One of the best ever recordings of this symphony, and a highlight of this excellent cycle.


----------



## pmsummer

AN AMERICAN CHRISTMAS
_Carols, Hymns, and Spirituals: 1770 - 1870_
*Anonymous - Christmas Traditional - American Traditional - John Jacob Niles - John Francis Wade - George Frederick Handel - American Anonymous - Benjamin Franklin White - William Billings - Patsy Williamson - Carl Thiel - Daniel Read*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Don Giovanni

Mozart Singers Japan


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:









Today:


----------



## HenryPenfold

oooev hfwehjfdwgkrjbhbh


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


>


A stunning performance - 見事な演奏


----------



## 13hm13

Felix Draeseke - Symphony No.3 in C-major, Op.40 "Symphonia Tragica" (1886)


----------



## Coach G

I just watched a production of Philip Glass' opera, _Akhnaten_, on public television (_Great Performances at the Met_). It was quite a spectacle.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in music by Morten Lauridsen:


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

"Have you considered the horror of writing a cello concerto? That is my hideous fate," wrote Bax to a friend in 1932, the year he wrote his. I can assure that it's no horror; it's one of my _favorite things _(pace Julie Andrews) in all the world :









I could have sworn I also own Rivka Golani's performance with Handley & the Royal Phil, but if I do, it's playing hide and seek.


----------



## pmsummer

FOR YE VIOLLS
_Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ_
*William Lawes*
Fretwork
Paul Nicholson - organ
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> A stunning performance - 見事な演奏


I recall the thrill of the spear scene the first time I heard this, i remember where I was, lying on the floor, my first time hearing Parsifal. The orchestra is sumptuous and Kurt Moll without peer.


----------



## mparta

Doesn't dawdle. Great playing, really very fine orchestra. Lovely performance that will reward repeat listening. Still a thing for the BPO/HvK but I think this has different virtues, and again, the playing is spectacular. Somehow I have never heard this orchestra in concert despite a bit of time in Munich.

I've been fortunate enough to hear Haitink several times in the past years. A real master. This disc is a part of a set with the BRSO, really want to hear the Bruckner and Missa Solemnis.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Orchestral Suites Nos. 1-4, BWV1066-1069

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Joe B

Graham Ross leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge in Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":










edit: listening to Arvo Part's "Stabat Mater" as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi

Candida Thompson (leader), Harriet Krijgh (cello), Candida Thompson (violin), Alexandra Nepomnyashchaya (harpsichord), Maarten Mostert (cello continuo), Kaori Yamagami (cello)


----------



## Rogerx

Weber--Clarinet Concertos

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26
Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73
Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B flat major, Op. 34, J182


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88/Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## atsizat

Personal opinion, I find Vivaldi better than Bach.

I love Vivaldi so much. And some of his second movements have so much emotion.

Listen to this second movement. It is so melancholic. Listening to this, I feel like running and never stopping. Running to the infinity.


----------



## atsizat

Why does he start his first movement in a happy way but turns to melancholy in the second movement? Then in the 3rd movement, he turns back to being in happy way.

His second movements are sad. And I likes his second movements because I am into sadness.

I love his second movements.

I believe this is a second movement too


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos et al

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Malx

This week my aim is to complete a mix 'n' match cycle of Vaughan Williams symphonies, something I haven't done for a very long time. Starting off with:

*Vaughan Williams, A Sea Symphony (No 1) - Joan Rodgers (soprano), William Shimell (baritone), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra, Vernon Handley.*


----------



## Haydn man

A first listen to this recording
First impressions are good with superb sound


----------



## SanAntone

*Haydn: String Quartets*
Quatuor Mosaiques


----------



## elgar's ghost

Egad - snow here and lots of it.

Claude Debussy - various works part five of five.

_Jeux_ - 'poème dansé' for orchestra (1912-13):
_Berceuse héroïque_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by Claude Debussy (orig. 1914 - arr. by 1915):










_Preludes, Deuxième livre_ - twelve pieces for piano (1912-13):
_Berceuse héroïque_ for piano (1914):
_Élégie_ for piano (1915):
_Page d'album_ [_Pièce pour l'œuvre du Vêtement du blesse_] for piano (1915):
_12 Études_ for piano (1915):










_En blanc et noir_ for two pianos (1915):










Cello Sonata (1915):
Violin Sonata (1916-17):










Plus three posthumous arrangements:

_La Boîte à joujoux_ - 'ballet pour enfants' for piano, partly arr. for orchestra by Claude Debussy and completed by André Caplet (orig. 1913 - arr. by 1919):
_Tarantelle styrienne_ for piano, arr. for orchestra by Maurice Ravel (orig. 1890 - arr. by 1923):
_La Cathédrale engloutie_ from _Préludes, Premier Livre_ for solo piano, arr. for orchestra by Leopold Stokowski (orig. 1909-10 - arr. by 1930):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Octet in F major, D803, Spohr: Octet in E major, Op. 32

Vienna Octet


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 2 'A London Symphony' - LSO, Andre Previn.*

This is the first Vaughan Williams Symphony disc I bought 32 years ago and it is still a recording that I rate very highly.

ETA: *Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 3 'Pastoral' - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult.*

(part 2 of the mix 'n' match cycle).


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos

Viktoria Mullova (violin)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: Piano Sonata in C Major Op. 13 No. 1 Hob. XVI:21

John McCabe


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Guest002

The Cummings String Trio and Anthony Goldstone on piano do the very charming Beethoven String Trios.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 1 in C, K279/ Piano Sonata No. 2 in F, K280/Piano Sonata No. 3 in B flat, K281
Piano Sonata No. 4 in E flat major K282/Piano Sonata No. 5 in G

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*"Blow the Wind Southerly and other songs LP*

*Kathleen Ferrier*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148041


*Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka*

Capriccio brillante
Overture in D major
Souvenir d'une nuit d'été à Madrid
Symphony on Two Russian Themes
Kamarinskaya
Overture to "Ruslan and Lyudmila"
Suite from "Ruslan and Lyudmila"
Valse-Fantaisie

BBC Philharmonic
Vassily Sinaisky

2000


----------



## Vasks

*Gounod - Overture to "La Nonne sanglante" (Halasz/Naxos)
Saint-Saens - Ave verum (Chabrier/Arion)
Bizet - Roma [Suite de Concert #3] (Benzi/Forlane)*


----------



## SanAntone

*Schoenberg / Berg / Webern: Piano Music*
Peter Hill









My favorite recording of this music.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Malx said:


> *Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 2 'A London Symphony' - LSO, Andre Previn.*
> 
> This is the first Vaughan Williams Symphony disc I bought 32 years ago and it is still a recording that I rate very highly.
> 
> ETA: *Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 3 'Pastoral' - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult.*
> 
> (part 2 of the mix 'n' match cycle).


Previn, it seems to me, could be appreciated more than he is. His _Violin Concerto_, btw, is top shelf in my book.


----------



## mikeh375

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Previn, it seems to me, could be appreciated more than he is. His _Violin Concerto_, btw, is top shelf in my book.


Absolutely, as are some of his other works.


----------



## Gothos

A very nice collection of guitar pieces.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

For Medieval Monday :


----------



## Rogerx

Ernst Wilhelm Wolf: String Quartets

Pleyel Quartett Köln


----------



## pmsummer

A STAR IN THE EAST
*Medieval Hungarian Christmas Music*
Anonymous 4
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## eljr

Johannes Ockeghem - Masses Volume 2

Beauty Farm

Release Date: 15th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: FB1909373
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 1 hour 53 minutes

CD I


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> A STAR IN THE EAST
> *Medieval Hungarian Christmas Music*
> Anonymous 4
> _
> Harmonia Mundi USA_


Christmas music until 3 Kings day?


----------



## sbmonty

Dvořák: String Quintet No. 3 In E Flat Major For Two Violins, Two Violas And Cello, Op. 97 B 180 
Panocha Quartet; Josef Klusoň


----------



## SearsPoncho

Berg - Piano Sonata, Op.1 - Mitsuko Uchida

On the same disc as a very good performance of the Schoenberg Piano Concerto with Boulez and The Cleveland Orchestra.

Webern - Bagatelles, Op.9 - Attacca String Quartet


----------



## Chilham

Chilham said:


> Haydn: Piano Sonata in C Major Op. 13 No. 1 Hob. XVI:21
> 
> John McCabe


Didn't do it for me, so went searching.










Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 36

Ronald Brautigam

Much better, so adding:










Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 46

Ronald Brautigam










Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 52

Ronald Brautigam


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphonies 25-27,29 & 32


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 93, 94 'Surprise' & 95

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Haydn man

No.7 probably my favourite Sibelius symphony 
I also have the LSO Live Colin Davis recording, another well respected Sibelius conductor. Now you will want to know which of the two I prefer, and the answer is both


----------



## ELbowe

*Maurice Ravel passed away on this day in 1937:
So LP day....starting with:
Ravel: Daphnis Et Chloe, Alborada Del Gracioso, Le Tombeau De Couperin, Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales
L'Orchestre De La Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet 
London Records LP, 1961

Melos Quartett ‎- Streichquartette, String Quartets: Debussy, Ravel 
Deutsche Grammophon ‎Germany LP, Stereo 1979*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Moving on to yet another illustrious (if not exactly prolific) French composer.

Henri Dutilleux - various works part one of two for late afternoon and early evening. Although I have most of his output over six discs I'm still somewhat tempted by the 7-disc Erato box.

_La geôle_ [_The Prison_] for voice and orchestra [Text: Jean Cassou] (1944):










_Au gré des ondes_ [_Along the Waves_] - six small pieces for piano (1946):
_Bergerie_ for piano (1947):
Piano Sonata (1947-48):
_Blackbird_ for piano (1950):
_Tous les chemins mènent à Rome_ [_All Roads Lead to Rome_] for piano (1961):
_Résonances_ for piano (1965):










_Deux Sonnets de Jean Cassou_ for baritone and piano (1954):
_Figures de résonances_ for two pianos (1970):










Symphony no.1 for orchestra (1951):
_Tout un monde lointain..._ [_A Whole Distant World..._] - concerto for cello and orchestra (1967-70):










Symphony no.2 [_Le double_] for orchestra (1959):
_Métaboles_ for orchestra (1963-64):


----------



## eljr

Johannes Ockeghem - Masses Volume 2

Beauty Farm

Release Date: 15th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: FB1909373
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 1 hour 53 minutes

CD II


----------



## Malx

*Dvorak, String Quartet No 11 - Panocha Quartet.*

A very fine Quartet, having listened to Nos 10, 13 & 14 recently I found myself enjoying this one above the others so far. I have no idea how that compares to the general consensus and I do appreciate that I am talking about first impressions.


----------



## eljr

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Release Date: 27th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 9029516710
Label: Erato
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Webern*: Six Bagatelles for string quartet, Op. 9
Emerson String Quartet

Very beautiful performances and recordings of these fascinating, extraordinary pieces. (This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.) I listened straight through three times, could do half a dozen more at least.










Moving to the comparatively opulent sound world of:

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 6
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

A massively enjoyable and insightful performance!


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS VESPERS
*Heinrich Schütz*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

eljr said:


> Christmas music until 3 Kings day?


Yep. My usual practice. The last Sunday in Advent through the Epiphany. It used to be Dec. 24th through January 5th, but over the years I've liberalized my rules for the wife. ;-)


----------



## Guest002

eljr said:


> Christmas music until 3 Kings day?


You're allowed Christmas music until Candlemas. Christmas lasts until then... (so 2nd February, technically).

Baldrick! More mince pies...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148049


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Overtures

Coriolan, op. 62
Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus, op. 43
Die Ruinen von Athen, op. 113
Fidelo, op. 72
Leonore I, op. 138
Leonore II, op. 72
Leonore III, op. 72
Egmont, op. 84

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Nikolaus Harnoncourt

1996


----------



## Knorf

*Ernst Křenek*: Symphony No. 2, Op. 12
Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Takao Ukigaya

Wild piece, this.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 4838946
Label: DG
Length: 48 minutes


----------



## mparta

Sorry, no pic, but I listened to the download of the Boston Baroque Messiah from 2017.

Wow, not to my liking. Mahler by accordion, Bruckner on kazoo. No grandeur, when the music says "shout!" they yelp. I am appalled. I know many here find this to their liking, gustibus...


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> Yep. My usual practice. The last Sunday in Advent through the Epiphany. It used to be Dec. 24th through January 5th, but over the years I've liberalized my rules for the wife. ;-)


My mom's mom was born on December 24th, my dad mom on January 5th, hence these kind of became book ends to my "high" holiday season.

Peace brother!


----------



## Guest002

I've written a new music player that randomly selects a composition and then makes you sit through the whole piece! The randomness bit means I am being treated to parts of my library collection I haven't visited in a long time. This time, Josef Gabriel Rheinberger's Mass in A minor, Georg Grün conducting the KammerChor Saarbrücken. Lovely stuff.


----------



## mparta

ELbowe said:


> *Maurice Ravel passed away on this day in 1937:
> So LP day....starting with:
> Ravel: Daphnis Et Chloe, Alborada Del Gracioso, Le Tombeau De Couperin, Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales
> L'Orchestre De La Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet
> London Records LP, 1961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a (probably irrational) thing for this recording, probably more based on how much I love Tombeau than the performance, although I used to think it met my Ravel mark better than any other. I think this is music that is based on such a depth of sorrow that it is entirely superficial, as Ravel said of himself in some form or other, "has it not occurred to them that I might be artifical by nature?" Superficial was the wrong word, but it does not scream, and it does not wear its emotion in an outward form. Each movement dedicated to a friend who died in the "great" war.
> 
> PS: I wonder why he omitted the fugue, the toccata i understand as a piano piece but the fugue easily works for orchestra and is glorious music.
> Beat my fingers bloody learning that toccata, rare is the even famous pianist who can really do it, most make a mash of it. Really, a wicked piece if ever there were one.*


----------



## eljr

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> You're allowed Christmas music until Candlemas. Christmas lasts until then... (so 2nd February, technically).
> 
> Baldrick! More mince pies...


I am afraid I break all; rules when it comes to Christmas music as I typically start to listen to it as soon as new Christmas releases become available which generally starts about mid September.

I generally cease after the epiphany.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello no.1 inB major, op.8









Eugene Istomin 
Isaac Stern 
Leonard Rose*


----------



## mparta

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 148051
> 
> 
> I've written a new music player that randomly selects a composition and then makes you sit through the whole piece! The randomness bit means I am being treated to parts of my library collection I haven't visited in a long time. This time, Josef Gabriel Rheinberger's Mass in A minor, Georg Grün conducting the KammerChor Saarbrücken. Lovely stuff.


Rheinberger, Star of Bethlehem with Rita Streich I think. So long ago but lovely.


----------



## 13hm13

Woyrsch - Symphony No. 2, Overture to "Hamlet" 2, Hamlet Overture (Dorsch)


----------



## eljr

Pärt: Stabat Mater

Gloriae Dei Cantores, Richard K. Pugsley

Release Date: 1st May 2020
Catalogue No: GDCD065
Label: Gloriae Dei Cantores
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*More Brahms*

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op.115*









*Leopold Wlach 
Wiener Konzerthaus Quartett*

Still more Brahms

*Symphony no.1*









*Gunter Wand
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: The Organ Works Vol. 1* Peter Hurford on Decca









The third disc from this fine 3 CD set.


----------



## Malx

mparta said:


> Sorry, no pic, but I listened to the download of the Boston Baroque Messiah from 2017.
> 
> Wow, not to my liking. Mahler by accordion, Bruckner on kazoo. No grandeur, when the music says "shout!" they yelp. I am appalled. I know many here find this to their liking, gustibus...


I may be wrong here but I like the Boston Baroque Messiah but its a 1992 recording not a 2017 download - I have presumed that is the recording many like.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I may be wrong here but I like the Boston Baroque Messiah but its a 1992 recording not a 2017 download - I have presumed that is the recording many like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE.........uuuuoooom


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Ernst Křenek*: Symphony No. 2, Op. 12
> Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Takao Ukigaya
> 
> Wild piece, this.


Great choice, a really good example of post 2VC (_runs for cover!_). Coincidentally, last week I retrieved from my overflow room, my Krenek, Wellesz and Toch CPO CDs. Your post nudges me towards spinning them - maybe Krenek 2 before bed tonight .....


----------



## Rambler

*Arcangelo Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi Op. 6* The English Concert directed by Trevor Pinnock on Archiv









Refreshing music from Corelli. OK I generally go for music with more of a dark edge to it - and there are no dark edges here. But it's nice to be positive now and then! And these are fine performances.


----------



## Guest002

Some Vagn Holmboe:String Sinfonia IV. Owain Arwel Hughes conducting/directing the Camerata Wales.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Anton Webern*: Six Bagatelles for string quartet, Op. 9
> Emerson String Quartet
> 
> Very beautiful performances and recordings of these fascinating, extraordinary pieces. (This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.) I listened straight through three times, could do half a dozen more at least.


Excellent! I really ought to get my ar$e over to the weekly StQt thread! - moving on, do you know this recording?


----------



## MusicSybarite

elgars ghost said:


> Moving on to yet another illustrious (if not exactly prolific) French composer.
> 
> Henri Dutilleux - various works part one of two for late afternoon and early evening. Although I have most of his output over six discs I'm still somewhat tempted by the 7-disc Erato box.
> 
> _La geôle_ [_The Prison_] for voice and orchestra [Text: Jean Cassou] (1944):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Au gré des ondes_ [_Along the Waves_] - six small pieces for piano (1946):
> _Bergerie_ for piano (1947):
> Piano Sonata (1947-48):
> _Blackbird_ for piano (1950):
> _Tous les chemins mènent à Rome_ [_All Roads Lead to Rome_] for piano (1961):
> _Résonances_ for piano (1965):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Deux Sonnets de Jean Cassou_ for baritone and piano (1954):
> _Figures de résonances_ for two pianos (1970):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.1 for orchestra (1951):
> _Tout un monde lointain..._ [_A Whole Distant World..._] - concerto for cello and orchestra (1967-70):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.2 [_Le double_] for orchestra (1959):
> _Métaboles_ for orchestra (1963-64):


Interesting works by a likewise interesting composer.

Dutilleux is neither Stravinsky, Schönberg, Penderecki, Schnittke, Ligeti nor other modernist. He has a voice of his own. He's Henri Dutilleux (btw, a cool name as well). The Piano Sonata has been a recent discovery from me. Very singular to say the least. Quite compelling in the end.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 148046
> 
> No.7 probably my favourite Sibelius symphony
> I also have the LSO Live Colin Davis recording, another well respected Sibelius conductor. Now you will want to know which of the two I prefer, and the answer is both


Interestingly, the cover art fits all the 3 works on the CD. Graphic designers with common sense, I'd say. Very evocative, pure, natural, very Finnish.


----------



## Chilham

Dvořák: Symphony N0. 7

Iván Fischer

Budapest Festival Orchestra


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Chausson - Symphony in B Flat and Poeme for Violin and Orchestra*
Paul Paray/Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Arthur Grumiaux

This is such rich, voluptuous music; I love it. But then again, I do have a major soft spot for all French music.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Leipziger Streichquartett playing Haydn, op. 17 & 64 all day on my new wireless and noise cancelling headphones, thanks to my wife. She's watching TV and we can talk when I hold my hand on the right side and hear what's going on around me. Nice Christmas present. I found out they were fantastically expensive...I also heard some death n roll on my way to the shop and back (Entombed AD!).


----------



## mparta

Malx said:


> I may be wrong here but I like the Boston Baroque Messiah but its a 1992 recording not a 2017 download - I have presumed that is the recording many like.


Yes, but really, how different could it be? Same anemic conception of Handel, sound, the whole thing. Not something about which there's persuasion, if you like it, as I said, no arguing with taste but for those wondering on the basis of so many mentions, it is possible to hear it and not find it attractive. I would never listen again, no there there.


----------



## WVdave

Haydn; Surprise Symphony No. 94 In G Major/Drum Roll Symphony No. 103 In E-Flat Major
Sir Thomas Beecham, Bart., Conducting The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 4453, Vinyl, LP, Album, Reissue, Mono, US, 1956.

Found in amazingly good condition in a local Goodwill earlier today for $1.


----------



## Bkeske

I've had this album on CD, but finally received the vinyl copy today, which I was looking forward to. Sounds wonderful. Vinyl is in immaculate shape.

Vladimir Ashkenazy Conducts Strauss - Ein Heldenleben. The Cleveland Orchestra. London 1985 Holland pressing.


----------



## senza sordino

Hildegard of Bingen A Feather on the Breath of God









Handel Concerti Grossi Op 6









Mozart Symphonies 25, 28 and 29









Brahms Serenades #1 and 2


----------



## Bkeske

Zdeněk Košler conducts Martinů - Concertino For Piano Trio And String Orchestra & Sinfonietta Giocosa For Piano And Small Orchestra. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1985, Czechoslovakia.


----------



## ELbowe

HenryPenfold said:


> Excellent! I really ought to get my ar$e over to the weekly StQt thread! - moving on, do you know this recording?


*I must say I never tire of seeing the Gustav Klimpt "Fin De Siecle" Vienna art works on these CDs….I only wish some of these were produced as LP covers back in the old days…Thanks for showing these!! *


----------



## ELbowe

WVdave said:


> Haydn; Surprise Symphony No. 94 In G Major/Drum Roll Symphony No. 103 In E-Flat Major
> Sir Thomas Beecham, Bart., Conducting The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 4453, Vinyl, LP, Album, Reissue, Mono, US, 1956.
> 
> Found in amazingly good condition in a local Goodwill earlier today for $1.
> 
> View attachment 148062


Man, that is fantastic excellent....1956 and good condition!! well done!!!!


----------



## Bkeske

Maurice de Abravanel conducts Edgard Varèse - Nocturnal / Ecuatorial / Structures Sonores. Utah Symphony Orchestra and Bass Ensemble Of The University Of Utah Civic Choral. Vanguard 1968.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Rachmaninoff - Preludes, Op. 32*
Alexis Weissenberg, piano

Superb music, performed with oodles of Russian passion and much virtuosity by a pianist who is new to me.


----------



## Guest

I continue to contribute to TC, despite having considerable reservations after recent episodes here and a nuisance poster, because our community music group was suspended this year and I won't be returning in 2021 because we are building a new home and spouse has to have major surgery. In the meantime, I'm desperate to discuss all aspects of music and that's what keeps me here. For the meanwhile anyway.

Let me recall a recent anecdote. I was out shopping with the spouse and waiting in the car with the radio tuned to FM Classic while he was buying alcohol. Tchaikovsky's Symphony #6 - 3rd movement - was playing. Da-dah, yes I know this movement. Humming along. Those loud, crashing symbols. Something very energetic and taut about this performance. Superb playing. Who in the world can be playing and conducting? I'm guessing Berliner Philharmoniker or Wiener Philharmoniker; you just don't get string playing like that elsewhere.

Then the final movement. So depressing. But wait; this isn't the usual final movement of the Tchaikovsky 6th. This one has a Kleiberesque over-arching thematic structure; listen to those themes from the previous movements and the sheer attack from the strings. By now spouse is back in the car: "this is a *first-rate* Tchaikovsky 6th....attack.....complexity.....Kleiber would approve...but who the devil is this group and who the conductor?". Didn't take me long to realize I was right about the orchestra, at least: I must have this recording.

Berliner Philharmonker and Kirill Petrenko!! *NO WONDER THEY WANTED HIM*!!!


----------



## 13hm13

Symp. 7

ESHPAI, A.: Andrei Eshpai Edition, Vol. 2 - Concerto for Orchestra / Piano Concerto No. 2 / Symphony No. 7


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today. I think it might be my favorite complete one.


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1961


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto/ Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A Minor, Op.102

David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich & Sviatoslav Richter (piano), David Oistrakh (violin) & Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Cleveland Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, George Szell


----------



## Gothos

I got this CD for a dollar.It's proving to be a very good bargain.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Cello Sonatas

Pieter Wispelwey (cello) & Dejan Lazic (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Evocations

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev

Presto Recording of the Week
6th October 2017
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017
Winner - instrumental (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2018
Winner - instrumental (piano)


----------



## atsizat

The part that starts at 4:34 is my favourite.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Henri Dutilleux - various works part two of two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Petit air à dormir debout_ [_Little Nonsensical Air_] for piano (1981):
_Trois Préludes_ for piano (1973, 1977 and 1988):
_Mini-prélude en éventail_ for piano (1987?):










_Ainsi la nuit_ [_Thus the Night_] for string quartet (1976):
_Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher_ for solo cello (1976-82):
_Les citations_ - two pieces for oboe, harpsichord, double bass and percussion (1985 - rev. 1991 and 2010):










_Timbres, espace, mouvement_ for orchestra (1978 - rev. 1990):










_L'arbre des songes_ [_The Tree of Dreams_] - concerto for violin and orchestra (1983-85):
_Mystère de l'instant_ for strings, cimbalom and percussion (1985-89):
_Deux Sonnets de Jean Cassou_ for baritone and piano, arr. for baritone and orchestra (orig. 1954 - arr. c. 1995):










_The Shadows of Time_ for children's voices and orchestra (1995-97):


----------



## Flamme

James MacMillan, Gabrieli, Schutz and Praetorius from the 2019 Heinrich Schütz Music Festival. Jonathan Swain presents.

12:31 AM
James MacMillan (b.1959)
Miserere
Stephanie Petitlaurent (soprano), Waltraud Heinrich (alto), Jorg Genslein (tenor), Andrew Redmond (bass), Goethe Secondary School Chorus, Gera

12:44 AM
Heinrich Schutz (1585-1672)
Magnificat a 14, from 'Sacrae symphoniae II'
RIAS Chamber Chorus, Berlin, Justin Doyle (director), Capella de la Torre, Katharina Bauml (conductor)

12:51 AM
Heinrich Schutz (1585-1672)
Excerpt from 'Schwanengesang': Psalm 100 - Jauchzet dem Herrn alle Welt, SWV 493
RIAS Chamber Chorus, Berlin, Justin Doyle (conductor), Capella de la Torre, Katharina Bauml (conductor)

12:57 AM
Michael Praetorius (1571-1621)
Exsultemus adiutori nostro a 6
Capella de la Torre, Katharina Bauml (conductor)

01:01 AM
Heinrich Schutz (1585-1672)
Four excerpts from 'Schwanengesang'
RIAS Chamber Chorus, Berlin, Justin Doyle (conductor), Capella de la Torre, Katharina Bauml (conductor)

01:22 AM
Giovanni Bassano (c. 1560-1617)
Salvator mundi a 5
Capella de la Torre, Katharina Bauml (conductor)

01:25 AM
Heinrich Schutz (1585-1672)
Three excerpts from 'Schwanengesang'
RIAS Chamber Chorus, Berlin, Justin Doyle (conductor), Capella de la Torre, Katharina Bauml (conductor)

01:47 AM
Michael Praetorius (1571-1621)
Passamezzo a 6
Capella de la Torre, Katharina Bauml (conductor)

01:51 AM
Heinrich Schutz (1585-1672)
Four excerpts from 'Schwanengesang'
RIAS Chamber Chorus, Berlin, Justin Doyle (conductor), Capella de la Torre, Katharina Bauml (conductor)

02:18 AM
Giovanni Bassano (c. 1560-1617)
Deus qui beatum Marcum
Capella de la Torre, Katharina Bauml (conductor)

02:21 AM
Heinrich Schutz (1585-1672)
Excerpt from 'Schwanengesang'
RIAS Chamber Chorus, Berlin, Goethe Secondary School Chorus, Gera, Capella de la Torre, Katharina Bauml (conductor)

02:28 AM
Theo Jellema (b.1955)
Chorale Harmonisation on Psalm 24 - 1, 3 & 7
Theo Jellema (organ)

02:31 AM
Carl Nielsen (1865-1931)
Symphony no.6 (FS.116) 'Sinfonia semplice'
Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard (conductor)

03:07 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
24 Preludes Op.28 for piano
Claire Huangci (piano)

03:41 AM
Sergey Rachmaninov (1873-1943)
Vocalise
Polina Pasztircsák (soprano), Zoltan Kocsis (piano)

03:47 AM
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Concerto for Trumpet & Orchestra in D major
Friedemann Immer (trumpet), Musica Antiqua Koln, Reinhard Goebel (director)

03:55 AM
Pieter Hellendaal (1721-1799)
Sonata Prima in G major (Op.5)
Jaap ter Linden (cello), Ton Koopman (harpsichord), Ageet Zweistra (cello)

04:04 AM
Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936)
Concert waltz for orchestra no 2 in F major, Op 51
CBC Vancouver Orchestra, Kazuyoshi Akiyama (conductor)

04:12 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Trio in B flat D.471
Trio AnPaPie

04:21 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Concerto for 4 violins, cello and orchestra (RV.567) Op 3 No 7 in F major
Paul Wright (violin), Natsumi Wakamatsu (violin), Sayuri Yamagata (violin), Staas Swierstra (violin), Hidemi Suzuki (cello), Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer (conductor)

04:31 AM
Stanislaw Moniuszko (1819-1872)
Ballet Music for the Merry Wives of Windsor by Otto Nicolai
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Lukasz Borowicz (conductor)

04:40 AM
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
Ballade in G minor, Op 24
Eugen d'Albert (piano)

04:51 AM
Hanne Orvad (b.1945)
Kornell 
Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman (conductor)

05:00 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
String Quartet in D major, K 155
Australian String Quartet

05:10 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Concerto for lute, 2 violins & continuo in D major, RV.93
Nigel North (lute), London Baroque, John Toll (organ)

05:21 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Introduction & variations on a theme from Herold's Ludovic (Op.12) in B flat
Ludmil Angelov (piano)

05:28 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Symphonic variations, Op 78
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Grant Llewellyn (conductor)

05:54 AM
Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
Cello Sonata in D minor
Duo Krarup-Shirinyan (duo)

06:05 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Suite in B flat major, Op 4
I Soloisti del Vento








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qlb0


----------



## Merl

Bout time I played this one. Been a while.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Piano Sonatas Nos. 59-62

Andras Schiff (piano)


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Haydn - Piano Sonatas Nos. 59-62
> 
> Andras Schiff (piano)


I have these. Absolutely marvellous!!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> You're allowed Christmas music until Candlemas. Christmas lasts until then... (so 2nd February, technically).
> 
> Baldrick! More mince pies...


...and put the kettle on!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Medieval Monday has spilled  over into Tuesday. *Bourdon* and a few other TCers have this, too :


----------



## Malx

Onwards with the Vaughan Williams Symphony mix 'n' match cycle.

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 4 - BBC SO, Andrew Davis.*


----------



## Rogerx

Nicholas Gombert: Masses

Beauty Farm

Beati Omnes
Media vita in morte sumus 6vv
Missa 'Sur tous regrets'
Missa beati omnes
Missa Media Vita
Missa Philomena Praevia


----------



## Guest002

At random, the Vagn Holmboe Chamber Concertos (specifically no. 12, but the others will come later). Hannu Koivula and the Danish Radio Sinfonietta. Rambunctious pieces!


----------



## Bourdon

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Medieval Monday has spilled  over into Tuesday. *Bourdon* and a few other TCers have this, too :
> 
> View attachment 148071


This set is a real treasure.


----------



## Bourdon

*Kapsberger*


----------



## Guest002

Probably inappropriate timing, but ... the Easter eggs will be on the shelves before long, mark my words!

Sigiswald Kuijken and La Petite Bande do CPE Bach's Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu (The Resurrection and Ascension of Jesus), rather well as it turns out.


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in settings of the Stabat Mater:


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann, Glinka: Fantasiestücke Op.73, Trio Pathétique*
Giovanni Punzi clarinet
Jákup Lützen viola
Toke Moldrup cello
Galya Kolarova piano


----------



## mparta

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trying to get your attention :lol:









THIS IS JUST WILD!!

The Liszt is nothing short of bizarre. I read that Glenn Gould liked this performance, which may say almost everything. It reminds me of what Szell does to Beethoven, just takes the air out of the phrases, every time you need a taper, a breath, an extra second, the Haydn on meth aesthetic takes over. Machine over man, metal over flesh. The recording becomes a little congested occasionally and doesn't do justice to some of the more virtuosic passages in octaves, but fascinating read.

*BUT the Weber, which isn't much of a piece, is still astonishing playing*. It has that Marc Andre Hamelin "look, I have extra fingers" thing going, the clean, rapid passage work is off the charts. I just received this in the mail yesterday and will listen again.

I think this deserves some mention or discussion in both what people expect from the Liszt Sonata, and just on the quality of pianism exhibited in the Weber.

A truly remarkable disc.


----------



## Guest002

René Jacobs leading the Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, RIAS-Kammerchor, and Roman Trekel (amongst others) in Georg Philipp Telemann's _Orpheus_.


----------



## Bourdon

*Fitzwilliam Virginal Book*

*Bull*


----------



## SearsPoncho

Faure - Violin Sonata #1 - Grumiaux/Crossley


Beethoven - "Razumovsky" String Quartet #2, Op.59, #2 - Tokyo String Quartet


----------



## eljr

Spem in alium. Vidi aquam

Binaural Version

Ora Singers, Suzi Digby

Release Date: 21st Aug 2020
Catalogue No: 90266970DI2
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Nuits- Véronique Gens (soprano), I Giardini

Berlioz: L'Île inconnue (from Les Nuits d'été)
Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, Op. 37
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Fauré: La Lune blanche luit dans les bois (No. 3 from La Bonne Chanson, Op. 61)
Hahn, R: La dernière valse
Lekeu: Nocturne
Liszt: La Lugubre Gondola for cello & piano, S134
Louiguy: La Vie en Rose
Massenet: Nuit d'Espagne
Messager: L'Amour masque: 'J'ai deux amants'
Ropartz: Ceux qui, parmi les morts d'amour (from Quatre poèmes)
Saint-Saëns: Désir de l'Orient
Tombelle: Orientale
Widor: Piano Quintet, Op. 7


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 148080
> 
> 
> Probably inappropriate timing, but ... *the Easter eggs will be on the shelves before long*, mark my words!
> 
> Sigiswald Kuijken and La Petite Bande do CPE Bach's Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu (The Resurrection and Ascension of Jesus), rather well as it turns out.


The Belgian Chocolate varieties may take a bit longer to arrive this year


----------



## Malx

A very fine disc found looking lonely in a dusty corner of the collection.

Bartok, Music for strings, percussion & celesta,
Martinu, Concerto for string quartet and orchestra, played by The Cleveland Orchestra under Christoph von Dohnanyi.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148087


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Variations on Mozart's "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" in F major, op. 66
Sonata No. 1 in F major, op. 5 no. 1
Sonata No. 2 in G minor, op. 5 no. 2
Variations on Handel's "See the Conqu'ring Hero comes" in G major, WoO 45
Sonata No. 3 in A major, op. 69
Variations on Mozart's "Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen" in E flat major, WoO 46
Sonata No. 4 in C major, op. 102 no. 1
Sonata No. 5 in D major, op. 102 no. 2

Jean-Guihen Queyras, violoncello
Alexander Melnikov, piano

2014


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony no. 4

Orchestre de Champs-Elysées - Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## pmsummer

MEMORY OF THOMAS BECKET
*Gregorian Chant*
_Matutinum, Laudes, Missa, Vesperae_
Schola Hungarica
László Dobszay, Janka Szendrei - conductors
_
Hungaroton_


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I loaded the CD player with 5 from the Marlboro Festival:

1. *Bach*: _Brandenburg Concertos # 1, 2 & 3_; _Orchestral Suite #1_ (Pablo Casals/Marlboro Festival Orchestra)
2. *Bach*: _Brandenburg Concertos # 4, 5 & 6_; _Orchestral Suite #4_ (Pablo Casals/Marlboro Festival Orchestra; featuring Rudolf Serkin, piano, on _Brandenburg Concerto #5_)
3. *Bach*: _14 Canons on the First Eight Bass Notes of the Aria Ground from the "Goldberg Variations"_; _Orchestral Suites # 2 & 3_ (Pablo Casals/Marlboro Festival Orchestra)
4. *Beethoven*: _Trio for Piano, Clarinet & Cello_ (Rudolf Serkin, piano/Richard Stoltzman, clarinet/Alain Meunier/cello); _Quintet for Piano and Winds_ (Rudolf Serkin, piano/Rudolph Vrbsky, oboe/Richard Stoltzman, clarinet/Robert Routch, horn/Alexander Heller, bassoon); _"Kakadu" Variations for Piano, Violin & Cello_ (Rudlf Serkin, piano/Yuzuko Horigome, violin/Peter Wiley, cello)
5. *Schoenberg*: _Serenade_; _Chamber Symphony #1_ (Leon Kirchner/Marlboro Festival Orchestra w/Thomas Paul, bass vocals on Serenade)

Sony Classical

We start with Bach, and some of the finest un-HIP recordings of Bach's _Brandenburg Concertos_. Pablo Casals who was better known as arguably the greatest concert cellist who ever lived, was also a very fine conductor; and his approach is very crisp, bright, and warm. We then move on to some very early Beethoven with a with _Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Violin_, and the _Quintet for Piano and Winds_, with Beethoven sounding more like Haydn or Mozart, before the Beethoven became a revolutionary; but then we end disc four with the _"Kakado" Variations_ which reveals the Master from Bonn in full form. We end with Schoenberg and the _Serenade_ is one of my favorite 12-Tone works, and if you're patient enough to give it two or three chances, I think you'll find it to be quite listenable and even beautiful as you begin to realize Schoenberg's musical vision


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 & Schubert: Symphony No. 5

Leonard Raver (organ)

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Beethoven · Tchaikovsky · Schmidt · Stephan

Berliner Philharmoniker, Kirill Petrenko

Release Date: 2nd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: BPHR200351
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker
Length: 4 hours 5 minutes

Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 5 in E minor op. 64


----------



## pmsummer

THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
*The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170*
Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge
Mary Berry - director
_
Herald_


----------



## Guest002

pmsummer said:


> THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
> *The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170*
> Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge
> Mary Berry - director
> _
> Herald_


I shall play my copy in about 20 minutes, as dusk sets in, 850 years after Becket's murder. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Malx

Next part of my mix 'n' match VW symphony cycle:

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 5 - LPO, Bernard Haitink.

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 6 - Bournemouth SO, Paavo Berglund.*

Two cracking performances in good sound - fabulous.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven · Tchaikovsky · Schmidt · Stephan

Berliner Philharmoniker, Kirill Petrenko

Release Date: 2nd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: BPHR200351
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker
Length: 4 hours 5 minutes

Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 9 in D minor, op. 125


----------



## Guest002

Another random surprise: Dvořák's 8th Symphony: Nikolaus Harnoncourt with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Good performance, even if the album artwork makes it look at first glance like he's lost his right arm!


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Malx

*Lutosławski, Symphony No 4 - BBC SO, Edward Gardner.*


----------



## Malx

*Britten, Cello Suite No 3 - Jean-Guihen Queyras.*

A wonderful earthy sound from the cello.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig Van Beethoven - Piano Sonatas

HJ Lim - Yamaha CFX Concert Grand Piano
(8 cd-set)

Listening to disc 7 now 
(Sonatas nos. 24; 27; 30 & 32)


----------



## pmsummer

FOR THE FEAST OF ST THOMAS OF CANTERBURY
*Gregorian Chant from Canterbury Cathedral*
The Lay Clerks of Canterbury Cathedral
David Flood - Master of the Choristers
_
Metronome_


----------



## Eramire156

*Richard Wagner
Die Walküre- Act One









Kirsten Flagstad
Set Svanholm
Arnold van Mill

Hans Knappertbusch
Wiener Philharmoniker 

London A 4229 (English Pressing)*


----------



## eljr

Chopin: Waltzes

Ikuyo Nakamichi

Release Date: 25th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: SICC40084B00Z
Label: Sony
Length: 53 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Now back over to this side of _La Manche_ for the time being. William Walton - various works part one for tonight.

_A Litany: Drop drop, slow tears_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Phineas Fletcher] (1916 - rev. 1930):










Piano Quartet in D-minor (1918-19 - rev. 1921 and 1974-75):










_The Winds_ - song for voice and piano, from _Four Songs_ [Text: Algernon Charles Swinburne] (1918):
_Tritons_ - song for voice and piano [Text: William Drummond of Hawthornden] (1920):










_Portsmouth Point_ - overture for orchestra (1924-25):










_Sinfonia Concertante_ for piano and orchestra (1926-27):


----------



## bfBrian

It's all Borodin for me today:

His 2nd Symphony:





And Polovtsian Dances:





I'm also running a noise reduction algorithm and making good improvement, but finding that the noise level is so high (particularly on the 2nd symphony) that I can't reduce it enough to make it imperceptible. I refuse to make any negative impact on the music itself, so the reduction algorithm has to be rather restricted.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven · Tchaikovsky · Schmidt · Stephan

Berliner Philharmoniker, Kirill Petrenko

Release Date: 2nd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: BPHR200351
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker
Length: 4 hours 5 minutes

Franz Schmidt
Symphony No. 4 in C major


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent albums.

Bach: Cantatas BWV 40, 91, 110, 121. Katharine Fuge, Joanne Lunn, Robin Tyson, William Towers, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey Gardiner.










Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition: Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth










Korngold: Symphony in F# minor. John Wilson, Sinfonia of London










Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 4-6 Chirascuro Quartet. Chiaroscuro Quartet










Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage - Books I & II by Enrico Pace.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148105


*Samuel Coleridge-Taylor*

Hiawatha Overture, op. 30
Petite Suite de Concert, op. 77
Four Characteristic Waltzes, op. 22
Gipsy Suite, op. 20
Romance of the Prairie Lilies, op. 39
Othello Suite, op. 79

RTÉ Concert Orchestra, Dublin
Adrian Leaper, conductor

1995


----------



## Merl

This one from this superb set.


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: _Sinfonia Antartica_
Sheila Armstrong
London Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

This recording of _Sinfonia Antartica_ is one I've known for a long time. The first copy I owned was on cassette, and I subsequently purchased its first CD incarnation. Although you have to endure a very pathetic wind machine, it's a superb performance. The 3rd movement in particular makes for an excellent audiophile demonstration.


----------



## Guest002

Had this for years, though I think Hurwitz recommended it at one point for one of the concertos or another (in case that puts some people off!). Came up today entire by random selection, in any case.

Sergei Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 3, Jascha Horensteen conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Earl Wild on piano.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Quest for connection with another Mahler Symphony


----------



## Knorf

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Had this for years, though I think Hurwitz recommended it at one point for one of the concertos or another (in case that puts some people off!). Came up today entire by random selection, in any case.
> 
> Sergei Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 3, Jascha Horensteen conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Earl Wild on piano.


Usually Hurwitz trashes Horenstein...


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 4838946
Label: DG
Length: 48 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*Sergei Rachmaninov 
The Isle of the Dead









Ernest Ansermet 
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra*


----------



## Guest002

One of the Michel-Richard de Lalande _Symphonies pour les Soupers du Roy_ suites, by Hugo Reyne and the 'La simphonie du Marais' instrumental group.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: Cantatas 'Mein Herze schwimmt im Blut' & 'Ich habe genung' plus Concerto for Oboe and Violin* Freiburger Barockorchester with Emma Kirkby and Gottfried von der Golz on Carus









It's all JS Bach evening for me, kicking off with this fine CD.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148115


*John Knowles Paine*

Overture to Shakespeare's As You Like It, op. 28
Shakespeare's Tempest - Symphonic Poem, op. 31
Symphony No. 1 in C minor, op. 23

Ulster Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta

2013


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: The Organ Works Vol.1* Peter Hurford on Decca









The first two CD's from this 3 disc set. This will complete my organ listening for several weeks I suspect.


----------



## Guest002

Kurt Masur conducting the Gerwandhausorchester, Leipzig, Cyprien Katsaris on piano, in Felix Mendelssohn's 2nd piano concerto.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Mass No. 3 in F minor, _Locus iste_, _Tota pulchra es_
Maria Stader, Claudia Hellman, Ernst Haefliger, Kim Borg
Chor und Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Eugen Jochum

Sublime and wonderful.


----------



## Guest002

This is where I lose all my street cred! 

The D'Oyle Carte Opera Company under the direction of Isidore Godfrey performing Arthur Sullivan's _The Pirates of Penzance_ (I don't give credit to mere librettists, usually). It's what my random music selector chose for me... though I have always had a sneaking regard for Sullivan's music, even so! A real tune-smith.


----------



## 13hm13

George Chadwick - Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi ‎- Symphony No. 2 / Symphonic Sketches
Label: Chandos ‎- CHAN 9334


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with 5 by the "Dude", Gustavo Dudamel:

1. *Beethoven*: _Symphony #5 & 7_ (Gustavo Dudamel/Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela)
2. *Richard Strauss*: _Also Sprach Zarathustra_; _Till Eulenspiegel_; _Don Juan_ (Gustavo Dudamel/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
3. *Stravinsky*: _The Rite of Spring_; *Revueltes*: _La Noche de los Mayas_ (Gustavo Dudamel/Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela)
4. *Rachmaninoff*: _Piano Concerto #3_; *Prokofiev*: _Piano Concerto #2 _(Gustavo Dudamel/Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela w/Yuja Wang, piano)
5. *Mahler*: _Symphony #7_ (Gustavo Dudamel/Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela)

DG recordings

We start with Beethoven's _Symphonies #5 & 7_ and the Dude holds his own in a boatload of Beethoven cycles from Furtwangler and Toscanini to Karajan and Bernstein, and all points in between. Next up, the Dude switches out his Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra for the Berlin Philharmonic for some good enough Richard Strauss, and having one of the world's finest orchestras in tow doesn't hurt matters. Things really get going though when The Dude goes back to the Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra and busts out a _Rite of Spring_ that maintains it's energy throughout, and then tops it off with Revueltes' _Night of the Maya_ for a fitting pairing where Revueltes follows Stravinsky's lead in terms of bringing forth something raw, primitive, and urgent. Yuja Wang joined forces with the Dude for Rachmaninoff's _Piano Concerto #3_. Wang and the Dude both exert youthfulness and good looks, but can they play? Yes they can, and to the max! But if you want a really brooding _Rach 3_ you'll probably have to look elsewhere as Wang and the Dude are just too much full of fire-power to bring forth Rachmaninoff's sense of sad, Russian soulfulness. Give credit to Wang and the Dude though for changing things up and giving Prokofiev's _Piano Concerto #2_ a chance, as the safe choice would be Proko's _3rd_; and Wang and Dude play out Proko's athletic _2nd_ with robust dexterity and driving momentum. We end with a very fine recording of Mahler's _7th_, which for me was a tough nut to crack and the Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra demonstrates that the young Latins have the the chops to tackle this very, very, long symphony with precision but also an energy that keeps it interesting all the way through.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148123


*John Knowles Paine*

Symphony No. 2 in A major, "In the Spring," op. 34
Oedipus Tyrannus - Prelude, op. 35
Poseidon and Amphitrite - An Ocean Fantasy, op. 44

Ulster Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta

2015


----------



## Bkeske

Haydn - Szell and The Cleveand Orchestra. Recorded 1968/9. Reissue/remaster released 1995.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Auldon Clark leading the Manhattan Chamber Orchestra in three concertos by David Amram:









*Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
Honor Song for Sitting Bull
Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra*


----------



## Bkeske

Have not listened to 'Pictures' for quite some time. This sounds very nice. Hell of a recording.

Szell and The Cleveland Orchestra. Pictures recorded in 1963, Kodaly and Prokofiev in 1969. Reissue/Remaster released 1992.


----------



## SanAntone

*Ives: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 *
Blair Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Ludwig Böhner - Symphony in D-minor, Op.130 (1844)


----------



## Guest

This is my first post. Looks like a great site. Anyway, I just finished listing to this recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Fazioli said:


> This is my first post. Looks like a great site. Anyway, I just finished listing to this recording.


Great pianist and welcome.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell with the Concertgebouw, CD #5 - Brahms symphony #3 1951 & Dvorak symphony #8 1951, both Mono. Box set released 2005.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

Naples Soloists, Salvatore Accardo


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Incidental Music to Egmont & Ruins of Athens

Dennis Russell Davies, Mechthild Gessendorf, New York Choral Artists, Joseph Flummerfelt, Roger Andrews

Orchestra Of St. Lukes


----------



## Rogerx

Concurrence- Debiute

ISO Project, Vol. 2

Vikingur Ólafsson (piano), Saeunn Thorsteinsdottir (cello)

Daniel Bjarnason

Release Date: 29th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: DSL92237
Label: Dorian Sono Luminus
Length: 55 minutes

The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2019


----------



## Guest

This is a fantastic recording of the Bartok. It's the only Leo Weiner I've heard, but it sounds good, too! The sound on this SACD is very realistic.


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor

Joan Sutherland (Lucia), Luciano Pavarotti (Edgardo), Sherrill Milnes (Enrico), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Raimondo)

Chorus & Orchestra of Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Taplow

More morning espresso music …

Handel: Harpsichord Suites
Colin Tilney
Archiv: 427 170-2


----------



## Guest002

Masaaki Suzuki and the Bach Collegium Japan in Cantata BWV 76, _Die Himmel erzählen die Ehre Gottes_.

I adore the Suzuki cantatas. A happy random choice to start the morning, then!


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Viola Concerto (1928-29 - rev. 1961):










_Belshazzar's Feast_ - cantata for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: biblical sources, selected by Osbert Sitwell] (1931 - rev. 1948):










Symphony no.1 in B-flat minor for orchestra (1932-35):










Three settings from _Façade - An Entertainment_ for two reciters and chamber ensemble, arr. for voice and piano [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1922 - arr. 1932):
_Under the Greenwood Tree_ for voice and piano, arr. of an unused song from the music for the film _As You Like It_ [Text: William Shakespeare] (1936):










Suite for orchestra (with one song for female voice) from the music for the film _As You Like It_, arr. by Christopher Palmer (orig. 1936 - arr. c. 1994):


----------



## Taplow

Continuing my morning with mister Händel while I contemplate adding even more CD shelves to house my ever-growing collection.

Handel: Trio Sonatas
Trevor Pinnock: Members of the English Concert
Simon Standage, Micaela Comberti, Lisa Beznosiuk, Anthony Pleeth
Archiv: 415 497-2


----------



## Guest002

I think I had this one not long ago, but that's randomness for you.
Jean-Luc Tingaud and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Vincent d'Indy's _Symphony No. 2_.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - Tone Poems

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Dance Intermezzo, Op. 45 No. 2
En Saga, Op. 9
Night Ride and Sunrise, Op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49
The Bard, Op. 64
The Dryad, Op. 45 No. 1
The Oceanides, Op. 73


----------



## Guest002

Felix Mendelssohn's _Elijah_, in a performance conducted by Helmuth Rilling with the Stuttgart Bach Collegium, Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart and others. It's sonically very quiet, though played well enough. For immediate impact, however, I think I prefer the Paul Daniel+Bryn Terfel version.


----------



## Malx

My VW mix 'n' match cycle, aptly given the current weather, makes its way through the ice and snow.

*Vaughan Williams, Sinfonia Antartica (Symphony No 7) - Sheila Armstrong (soprano), London Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*.

Again I find myself questioning why I neglect certain discs/boxes in my collection - Haitink is considerably better than many give him credit for in these symphonies (imo).


----------



## Bourdon

*Corelli*

Concerti Grossi op.6 - Nos 7-12


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148140


*Charles-François Gounod*

Symphony No. 1 in D major
Symphony No. 2 in E flat major

Iceland Symphony Orchestra
Yan Pascal Tortelier

2019


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartets

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Yiulia Deyneka (viola) & Kian Soltani (cello)


----------



## Malx

There have been a few threads I've looked at recently extolling the quality of many of the recordings on the Naxos label - a sentiment I agree with. The two disc set below is one that for me illustrates both the quality of recording and playing the label can deliver.

*Shostakovich, 24 Preludes and Fugues Op 87 - Konstantin Scherbakov.*

I listened to disc one this morning - two discs at one sitting is a bit like listening to both books of the WTC in one go.


----------



## Coach G

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 148136
> 
> 
> Masaaki Suzuki and the Bach Collegium Japan in Cantata BWV 76, _Die Himmel erzählen die Ehre Gottes_.
> 
> I adore the Suzuki cantatas. A happy random choice to start the morning, then!


Masaaki Suzuki built entire career as a musician on practically ONE composer: Bach; and as far as I know he's the guy to go to if you like your Bach served HIP. His recording of the _St. John Passion_ is a great one, HIP, or otherwise. Having founded my classical music collection in the 1980s on those old CBS and RCA budget-line reissue LPs, I was so used to the sounds of Bernstein, Ormandy, Szell, Munch, Stokowski, etc, that I pretty much avoided HIP recordings until well into the first decade of the 21st century, and it was Suzuki who I think won me over. I also have a CD of a rare instance where Suzuki and friends stepped out of the Bach zone and recorded Beethoven's 9th, and that's also a very fine performance.


----------



## Guest002

Coach G said:


> Masaaki Suzuki built entire career as a musician on practically ONE composer: Bach; and as far as I know he's the guy to go to if you like your Bach served HIP. His recording of the _St. John Passion_ is a great one, HIP, or otherwise. Having founded my classical music collection in the 1980s on those old CBS and RCA budget-line reissue LPs, I was so used to the sounds of Bernstein, Ormandy, Szell, Munch, Stokowski, etc, that I pretty much avoided HIP recordings until well into the first decade of the 21st century, and it was Suzuki who I think won me over. I also have a CD of a rare instance where Suzuki and friends stepped out of the Bach zone and recorded Beethoven's 9th, and that's also a very fine performance.


I agree re:Suzuki. I own practically everything he's recorded, I think... which doesn't come cheap, I can tell you!

I will slightly disagree, however, with your choice of St. John's Passion. I like the Suzuki, but the one with verve and wow-factor, for me, is Peter Dijkstra's:









Play both side-by-side and see what you think, anyway. We are lucky to have this absurd luxury of choice these days, is all I can think!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert's unfinished on my new bluetooth noise cancelling headphones while vacuuming. Nice! Berlin phil. & Harnoncourt.


----------



## Chilham

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 148121
> 
> 
> This is where I lose all my street cred! . .....


Haha! You and me both, assuming I ever had any.

Arthur Sullivan has The Year of Wonder tune of the day for today. I decided some time ago to expand that into a bit of a G&S-fest.


----------



## Bourdon

*Vaughan Williams*

A Sea Symphony

It's seems time to listen to Vaughan Williams  I have only these and the Boult EMI recordings


----------



## Guest002

Now I know I'm not alone, I kind of wish I would listen to more Arthur Sullivan (and have just bought _Ivanhoe_ for that purpose!)

But randomness is a strict mistress, so instead I'm enjoying Rossini's _Petite messe solonnelle_, in a fine Naïve recording, with Ottavio Dantone conducting the Orchestre de Chambe re Paris, _Accentus_ and a raft of soloists. Haven't listened to this in ages: am glad I am now doing so, especially this recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148144


*Georges Bizet*

Symphony in C major
Jeux d'enfants
Scènes Bohémiennes from "La jolie fille de Perth"

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra
Donald Johanos, conductor

1994


----------



## Rogerx

Rameau- Debussy

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Debussy: Hommage à Rameau (No. 2 from Images pour piano - Book 1)
Rameau: Suite in A minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin (c1729-30)
Rameau: Suite in G minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin (c1729-30)


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 11: Vernon Handley leading the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Sir Malcolm Arnold's "Symphonly No. 5":


----------



## mikeh375

ok Chilham and AB you're not the only ones to have dirty secrets....I've played through some of this for singalongs but have never played a CD. We inherited these from my mother-in-law, did she hate me so much? I was once respected on the streets you know...


----------



## Haydn man

Exploring this special set, universal great reviews wherever you look and I can see why
The playing is just superb


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Die erste Walpurgisnacht

Annelies Burmeister (contralto), Eberhard Buchner (tenor) & Siegfried Lorentz (baritone)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bartok - Violin Concerto #2 - Midori/Mehta/BPO


Beethoven - Violin Concerto - Stern/Bernstein/NYPO


----------



## Bourdon

*Le Banquet du Voeu 1454*

The Feast of the Pheasant


----------



## Vasks

*Suppe - Overture to "Trioche and Cacolet" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Brahms - Celoo Sonata #2 (Ma/RCA)
Fuchs - Andante grazioso & Capriccio (Ludwig/Naxos)*


----------



## Guest002

I love the opening of Bartók's _The Wooden Prince_, here played by the Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by András Kórodi. I have no idea what's going on in this ballet particularly, but I very much like this sound-world.


----------



## sbmonty

Schumann: Piano Quintet In E Flat, Op. 44
Jerusalem Quartet; Alexander Melnikov


----------



## eljr

Einsam

Nino Gvetadze (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: CC72855
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14 - Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, Isaac Stern (violin)


----------



## Guest002

Despite the album art, this is Tadaaki Otaka and the BBC Symphony Orchestra with Paul Lewis on piano playing Carl Maria von Weber's _Konzertstück, Op. 79_. Fun performance!


----------



## Guest002

Not quite your Gilbert & Sullivan!

Giuseppi Sinopoli and the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Siegfried Jerusalem and a cast of dozens more in Strauss' _Elektra_, which I haven't listened to in more than a decade, and which has quite startled me (in a good way)!


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach: Das wohltemperierte Klavier I*
Till Fellner • 2004


----------



## ELbowe

*Rameau - Les Grands Motets 
Daneman, Rime, Agnew, Rivenq, Cavallier, Les Arts Florissants, William Christie
Erato CD, France 1994*


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> There have been a few threads I've looked at recently extolling the quality of many of the recordings on the Naxos label - a sentiment I agree with. The two disc set below is one that for me illustrates both the quality of recording and playing the label can deliver.
> 
> *Shostakovich, 24 Preludes and Fugues Op 87 - Konstantin Scherbakov.*
> 
> I listened to disc one this morning - two discs at one sitting is a bit like listening to both books of the WTC in one go.


I can also recommend his recording of the 9 Beethoven-Liszt Symphonies (Naxos), the Liszt/ Lyapunov Transcendental Etudes (Steinway Label) and his new complete Beethoven Sonatas (Steinway label). He's a tremendous player!


----------



## Guest

I read that Zimerman wanted this recording withdrawn--can't imagine why!


----------



## ELbowe

*On deck:
French and Spanish Organ Music
Jacques van Oortmerssen
The organ in the church of Sint Lambertus, 
Helmond. The Netherlands
BIS 1986*


----------



## Guest002

I don't know why Jesus seems to be flipping someone the bird in this cover art, but Stephen Cleobury and the Kings College Choir are doing a very nice Gloria RV 588 (the one that's not so famous as the other one just one RV digit distant. Maybe that's it: maybe Christ is saying 'you're listening to the wrong Gloria, it's one number out!').

Well, anyway: it's beautiful.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*English Seasons*

Marriner did choose for a wider carpet by using more violins in this philips recording. ( compared with his older Argo recording)

Delius On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring

Bridge Enter Spring

Foulos "April-England "

Bridge Summer

Percy Aldridge Grainger Harvest Hymn

Bax November Woods

Bridge Christmas Dance


----------



## Guest

One of my favorites!


----------



## Guest002

Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic in a fabulous-sounding 1958 recording of Charles Ives' 2nd Symphony. I really had no idea it was Ives when it started playing: it sounds bold, but utterly conventional. Nothing I wouldn't attribute to Holst on a good day, for example. Enjoying it quite a lot.


----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Webern 
Six Bagatelles, op.9









Emerson String Quartet *


----------



## Malx

*Dvorak, Cypresses for String Quartet & Quartet no 12 'American' - Panocha Quartet.*

I am really very pleased with this recent addition to the collection - a gap very nicely filled.


----------



## Guest

Fazioli said:


> I read that Zimerman wanted this recording withdrawn--can't imagine why!


I could never get into these Brahms Piano Sonatas; they're kind of chunky and clunky and I always feel Brahms is uncertain about what he's doing. Not his strong suit, in my opinion, but there are large numbers of people who like these works - nou doubt.


----------



## Eramire156

*For the eve of the eve*

*Vienna









Fritz Reiner 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker - The Beloved Mezzo* on Warner Classics









I'm listening to Disc 4 from this 5 CD set. Mainly Bach & Handel, with some Dowland , Campion Purcell. Boyce, Monro and Arne as well.

ne of my favourite singers!


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various works part three for tonight.

_Set Me as a Seal upon Thine Heart_ - anthem for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: from _The Song of Solomon_] (1938):










Violin Concerto (1938-39):










_Scapino_ - comedy overture for orchestra (1940):










Suite for orchestra from the ballet _The Wise Virgins_, after the music of J.S. Bach (1940):










Suite for orchestra from the music for the film _Major Barbara_, arr. by Christopher Palmer (orig. 1941 - arr. c. 1990):
_Fanfare_ and _March_ for orchestra from the incidental music for the play _Macbeth_, arr. by Christopher Palmer (orig. 1942 - arr. c. 1990):


----------



## Joachim Raff

Arnold: Peterloo Overture, Op. 97

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Sir Malcolm Arnold, Malcolm Arnold
Recorded: 1987-12-31
Recording Venue: 13 & 14 June 1972, De Montfort Hall, Leicester

" A rather unsettling piece of music. Contrasts of peace and violence. If you have not heard before, its an ear opener to say the least "


----------



## Guest002

Mmmm. Not exactly a fan of solo piano. Still less of Brahms in any configuration (yeah, go on, burn me now!). But these are pleasant enough. Emil Gilels playing _Four Ballades_ by Johannes Brahms. Not doing the concerto, for my random mistress hasn't taken me in that direction...


----------



## Joachim Raff

Not the New Year yet, but I could not resist going back to 1987 and one of the most infamous performances. Eyes open here! Enjoy


----------



## Guest002

Yup. It being nearly 9pm, I suspended the random walk through my music library.

I went and bought, afresh, Charles Mackerras conducting the Welsh National Opera in Arthur Sullivan's _The PIrates of Penzance_. If Sir Charles is good enough to do Mozart, and if he then does Sullivan, Sullivan must be as good as Mozart. Well, that's my basic Music Equation Maths.: I hasten to point out that I was never great at maths 

In any case: it's a hilarious opera, though perhaps played a bit 'plump' here. There is a lot of reverb, too, at least to start with: it somehow seems to dial back later on. The singing is superb, of course: but I'm not sure they have the 'idiom' right. Apart from anything else, the D'Oyly Catt versions retain the spoken dialogue, without which a lot of the sung action makes little sense.

The good news, is that these versions (I bought Mackerras's Pinafore, Mikado, Yeoman and Trial by Jury, too!) aren't as soporific as the Malcom Sargent versions (which also had 'proper' opera singers, but were conducted at a snail's pace, on the whole).

The slightly bad news is that overall, I think I prefer the D'Oyly Cart versions: though their singing is a bit 'arch' and the sound is nowhere near as good as these Mackerras ones: they were, nevertheless, on the whole, a lot funnier!


----------



## Guest

Another great release from this gifted artist.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Goldberg Variations * Mahan Esfahani (harpsichord) on DG









The Goldberg Variations are the major piece I have more recordings of than any other. This is one of my most recent acquisitions. Now I admit a general preference for recordings on the piano. but this recording on the harpsichord is really good - perhaps my favourite Goldbergs on that instrument.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with 5 by the Mormon Tabernacle Choir (MTC):

1.* Brahms*: _German Requiem_, the new English adaptation by Robert Shaw (Craig Jessup/Utah Symphony Orchestra w/Janice Chandler, soprano; Nathan Gunn, baritone & the MTC) Telarc records
2. *Mack Wilberg*: _Requiem_; _Ubi Caritas Amore_; _Lord, When the Sense of Thy Sweet Grace_; _O Light of Life_; _Jesu, the Very Thought is Sweet_; _Let Peace Then Still the Strife_ (Craig Jessup/Orchestra at Temple Square w/Frederica von Stade, mezzo-soprano; Bryan Terfel, baritone, & the MTC) Mormon Tabernacle Choir records
3. *Randall Thompson*:_The Last Word of David_; _Frostiana_, with text by Robert Frost; _Four Songs from the Peaceable Kingdom_; _Alleluia Amen_; _Alleluia_ (Craig Jessup/Orchestra at Temple Square w/MTC) Mormon Tabernacle Choir records
4. *Copland*: _Old American Songs_; _Canticle of Freedom_; _Four Motets_ (Michael Tilson Thomas/Utah Symphony Orchestra w/MTC) CBS Records Masterworks
5. *Beethoven*: _Symphony #9 "Choral"_ (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra w/Lucine Amara, soprano; Lili Chookasian, contralto; John Alexander, tenor; John Macurdy, bass, & the MTC) CBS Great Performances

Sometimes the Mormon Tabernacle Choir sounds a bit too pristine and polished for my taste, especially when they try to cover pop hits like _Bridge Over Troubled Water_ and _La Bamba_; but the above bill-of-fare represents some things by the MTC that I think are quite good. We start with an English translation of Brahms' _German Requiem_ by arguably America's foremost choral master, and Mormon Tabernacle rival, Robert Shaw. It's a good rendition that is highlighted by Nathan Gunn's solid and heart-felt baritone solo in _Lord, Make Me To Know_. Next up is a modern _Requiem_ by composer Mack Wilberg who I know nothing about except that he is alive and well and holds an on-going association with the MTC. Wilberg's _Requiem_ and other choral pieces are refreshing and sincere, and not that much unlike the choral music of Randall Thompson that is next on the itinerary. The highlight being _Frostiana_ where Thompson's frames the words of Robert Frost beautifully adding just the right amount of orchestral augmentation that never takes one's mind off of Frost's poetic visions. We then move on to the choral works of Aaron Copland, where the _Old American Songs_ serves as the main course, and here we see Copland's genius as one who could arrange these songs for full chorus and orchestra without losing the feeling down-home intimacy of American folk songs and old Protestant hymns. We round things out with Eugene Ormandy and his fantastic Philadelphians' recording of Beethoven's _Symphony #9_. Even though the MTC doesn't make it's appearance until the choral finale begins more than 45 minutes in, this is a very fine Beethoven 9 that is striking in it's lyricism, and even sense of flow where everything is on-point; and from a conductor whose bulk repertoire was Late Romantic/Early Modern, and wasn't even known as a great champion of Beethoven!


----------



## Rambler

*Chanticleer - Our American Journey* on Teldec
















This American choral group certainly makes one realise that there is competition for the various English choral ensembles. And this is a good selection of American music spanning the centuries.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Chausson - Poeme de l'amour et de la mer*
Francoise Pollet/Armin Jordan/Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte Carlo

*Berlioz - Les Nuits d'ete*
Janet Baker/John Barbirolli/Philharmonia Orchestra

Two of the most ravishing song cycles ever. I'm in a big French music kick lately, I feel like it's the equivalent of a cup of creamy soup in the middle of winter - warm, decadent, comforting.


----------



## Merl

I've spent the past few days cleaning up a few old hard drives, deleting duplicate files and compressing them onto one single HD before backing them up on my new 5tb backup. Along the way I've found a few things I didn't think I had, a host of poorly named files and a few large files with no titles whatsoever (that should be fun, it happened a few years back too with my old damaged drive that a friend brought back from the dead) . Anyhoo, this was amongst them but I know what this one is. Really nice 3 disc set and a different take on this repertoire.


----------



## SanAntone

*In Concert - Liszt: Années de pèlerinage: Première année: Suisse, S. 160*
Till Fellner • 2018


----------



## mparta

Christabel said:


> I could never get into these Brahms Piano Sonatas; they're kind of chunky and clunky and I always feel Brahms is uncertain about what he's doing. Not his strong suit, in my opinion, but there are large numbers of people who like these works - nou doubt.


I sat through the 2nd sonata by Kirill Girstein, second part of the program Transcendental Etudes, which were fine, but...only reaction to the Brahms, as heard in the audience "I've never heard this performed before" reply, "now you know why". To which I say amen.

These recordings are really hard to find, by the way.


----------



## mparta

Joachim Raff said:


> Not the New Year yet, but I could not resist going back to 1987 and one of the most infamous performances. Eyes open here! Enjoy


like the Marx brothers in A Night at the Opera, this is missing Peter Sellers (aka Dr. Strangelove) trying to control that wayward salute with the arm that has a mind of its own


----------



## mparta

Ok, so get out the firehoses...
I ruined my evening walk by listening to Haydn, Seasons, Haitink, BRSO.

I just do not get it. I hear nothing, have tried before, nothing. No rhythmic, melodic or harmonic (good lord, the 1/IV/V harmonies, shoot myself) interest of any kind. Like watching paint dry.

So is it worth an alternative approach-- anyone know this?


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 77 & Cello Concerto No. 1, Op. 107*
David Oistrakh, Eugene Ormandy, Mstislav Rostropovich, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Dimitri Mitropoulos • 1998









A favorite Shostokovich recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148185


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, op. 5
Intermezzo in A flat major, op. 76 no. 3
Intermezzo in B flat major, op. 76 no. 4
Capriccio in D minor, op. 116 no. 1
Intermezzo in E major, op. 116 no. 4
Intermezzo in B flat major, op. 117 no. 2
Intermezzo in A major, op. 118 no. 2
Ballade in G minor, op. 118 no. 3
Klavierstücke, op. 119
Waltz in A flat major, op. 39 no. 15

Nelson Freire, piano

2017


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Complete Keyboard Duets

Emma Abbate (piano), Julian Perkins (piano)


----------



## Guest

Winding down with JSB.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto Nos 1 and 2

Jan Lisiecki (piano), Ludwig van Beethoven (cadenzor)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Tomo Keller
Recorded: 2018-12-06
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair
Edgar - Raphaëlle - David - Jérémie

Dvořák: Bagatelles, Op. 47
Dvořák: Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)
Korngold: Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)
Korngold: Suite, Op. 23 for 2 Violins, Cello & Piano (Left hand)


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Sacred Works

Tobias Berndt (bass), Tobias Hunger (tenor), Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Britta Schwarz (alto)

Cherubini: Cum invocarem
Cherubini: Exulta e lauda
Cherubini: Inclina, Domine
Cherubini: Kyrie et Pater noster
Cherubini: Nunc dimittis
Cherubini: O salutaris hostia
Cherubini: Qui habitat

Kammerchor der Frauenkirche Dresden, Ensemble Frauenkirche Dresden, Matthias Grünert


----------



## Gothos

Ivor Gurney

Four unpublished pieces
1.Despair
2.Sehnsucht(Longing)
3.Song of the Summer Woods
4.The Sea

Nocturne in B
Nocturne in A flat

Preludes Nos. 1-9

Howard Ferguson

Sonata in F minor
Five Bagatelles


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960

Shai Wosner (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Adam: Giselle

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Malx

A sometimes noisy start to the day with the Scottish brass in suitably raucous mood.

*Shostakovich, Ballet Suite No 5 from The Bolt - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various works part four for late morning and early afternoon.

_Spitfire Prelude and Fugue_ for orchestra, from the music for the film _The First of the Few_ (1942):










_Beatriz's Song_ for voice and strings from the music for the radio play _Christopher Columbus_, arr. for voice and piano by Christopher Palmer [Text: Louis MacNeice] (orig. 1942 - arr. ????):










Music for the film _Henry V_ - scenario for two narrators and orchestra arr. by Christopher Palmer [Text: William Shakespeare] (orig. 1944 - arr. 1988):










_Where Does the Uttered Music Go?_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: John Masefield] (1946):










String Quartet no.2 in A-minor (1944-47):


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
27th March 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2020
Editor's Choice
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
June 2020
Recording of the Month
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
May 2020
Nouveauté
Winner - Solo Instrumental Recital (Piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Winner - Solo Instrumental Recital (Piano)
Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2020
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2020
The Times Records of the Year
2020


----------



## Malx

Earlier - concluding the mix 'n' match VW symphony cycle with:
*Vaughan Williams, Symphonies 8 & 9 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin.*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Malx

I had these discs lined up before noting that EG had posted the Walton disc earlier this morning.

As a little aside I reckon Naxos have been blessed with two excellent and versatile quartets in the Maggini & Kodaly ensembles that produced a lot of very fine recordings for a very reasonable price.

*Walton, Piano Quartet - Peter Donohoe (piano) & members of the Maggini Quartet.

Vaughan Williams, String Quartet No 2 - Maggini Quartet.*


----------



## Malx

Time to fit in one more Quartet before lunch.

On what would have been his Birthday:
*E J Moeran, String Quartet No 1 - Melbourne String Quartet.*


----------



## Joe B

Timo Nuoranne leading the Finnish Radio Chamber Choir in sacred music by Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## Bourdon

*Rachmaninov*

Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor op.30

London Symphony orchestra Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cello Concerto

Sheku Kanneh-Mason (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle

trad.: Blow the Wind Southerly
trad.: Scarborough Fair
Bloch, E: Prayer (From Jewish Life)
Bloch, E: Prélude, B.63
Bridge: 4 Short Pieces
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
Elgar: Nimrod (from Enigma Variations)
Elgar: Romance, Op. 62
Fauré: Élégie in C minor, Op. 24
Holst: A spring song
Klengel: Hymnus for 12 Cellos, Op. 57


----------



## pmsummer

THE FEAST OF FOOLS
_La Fête des Fous - Das Narrenfest_
New London Consort
*Philip Pickett* - director
_
L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich: Complete Chamber Music for Piano and Strings* - Sonata for Violin and Piano
DSCH-Shostakovich Ensemble, *Filipe Pinto-Ribeiro*, *Corey Cerovsek*, Cerys Jones, Adrian Brendel, Isabel Charisius


----------



## Bourdon

*Dvořák*

Symphony No. 2

Violin Concerto : Frank Peter Zimmermann


----------



## Malx

In 2021 I intend discovering more about the music of Buxtehude, anything he composed will be of interest except my musical blind/deaf spot - organ music.
The disc below is the first I have purchased after sampling on line - it arrived this morning.

*Buxtehude, O fröhliche stunden - Hans Jörg Mammel (tenor), La Fenice, Jean Tubéry.*


----------



## sbmonty

Inspired by the string quartet thread to listen to some Webern, with whom I'm quite unfamiliar.

Webern: 6 Pieces, Op. 6
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra; Boulez, Pierre


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Pines, Fountains & Festivals of Rome

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


----------



## pmsummer

DARKNESS INTO LIGHT
_The Bridegroom & Other Works_
*John Tavener*
Anonymous 4
Chilingirian Quartet
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## 13hm13

Heitor Villa-Lobos: Klavierwerke [Nelson Freire]


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148205


*Alexander Borodin*

String Quartet No. 1 in A major
String Quartet No. 2 in D major

Haydn Quartet, Budapest

1994


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

I couldn't let the year (2020) end without another listen to a work that hold special nostalgic significance. I was first exposed to and fell in love with Classical Music as a teenager in the mid 1960s. The works that initially 'spoke to me' were all roughly early romantic to 'high' romantic. I couldn't yet grasp classical music's 'classical period'. Beethoven, Haydn, et al. did little for me. Then one day, browsing through record (LP) bins in a local music store, I spied a used recording, "Radio Station Copy, NOT FOR RESALE" stamped on the cover. It contained three works that I later realized were classical-period, performed by a conductorless Prague Chamber Orchestra. One of them was Vojtech Jirovec's Symphony in E-flat Major, "Great". I bought the album, and took to the symphony right away, listening to it over and over again. I don't know that it helped cure my incomprehension of classical-period music, but it certainly didn't slow my awakening.

I enjoy Jirovec's "Great" to this day. The conductorless Prague rendition remaining easily my favorite of the several I've encountered. Once past a so-so intro, the first moment is fetching. The two inner movements are enjoyable but not memorable. The finale is a treat, sturm-und-drang, good bubbly fun. That said, it is definitely a work of a first-class musician, of and for its time rather than the ages.

As to the LP, I still own it, despite it having survived a tornado that totaled my parents' house in 1973, where it was stored during my military assignment to the Philippines. Due to exposure to the elements, listening to it now is akin to hearing an orchestra during a battle, so full of ticks and pops is it.

Thankfully, YouTube came to the rescue not two months ago, with a clean, very listenable upload:


----------



## 13hm13

GUARNIERI, M.C.: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-3 (Barros, Warsaw Philharmonic, Conlin)


----------



## Malx

Better late than never:

*J S Bach, Christmas Oratorio - Dorothea Röschmann (Soprano), Andreas Scholl (Alto), Werner Güra (Tenor), Klaus Hager (bass), Berlin RIAS Chamber Choir, Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, René Jacobs.*


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Symphony #9 - Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra/Mormon Tab.Choir/Amara/Chookasian/Alexander/Macurdy

MERRY NEW YEAR!
It's "Happy New Year."
HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Vasks

*Enna - Overture to "The Little Match-Girl" (Schmidt/dacapo)
Sehested - Septet for Cornet, Piano & Strings (Christensen/Rondo)
Nielsen - Symphony #5 (Blomstedt/London)*


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Harold en Italie, Op. 16 - Chausson: Poème, Op. 25 - Ravel: Tzigane, M. 76

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, William Lincer (viola), Zino Francescatti (violin)


----------



## ELbowe

*New to me…….
Poulenc, Stravinsky: Concerto In G Minor For Organ, Strings And Timpani / Jeu Des Cartes
Boston Symphony, Charles Munch, Organ - Berj Zamkochian 
RCA Victor Red Seal 1961*


----------



## Haydn man

No.2 from this set a Christmas present from my wife. I have always had my eye on the Tennstedt cycle but never got round to obtaining it. Tennstedt was a renounced Mahlerian but perhaps not everyone's cup of tea
Tense and dramatic stuff, which is what I expected


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus Handl-Gallus (1550-1591)*

CD 3
Harmoniae Morales (20-53)


----------



## SanAntone

*Poulenc: Gloria For Soprano, Mixed Chorus And Orchestra | Concerto For Organ, Strings And Timpani*
Kathleen Battle, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, John Oliver
Simon Preston, Everett Firth, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2018

2 SACD set


----------



## perempe

In honor of Sólyom-Nagy, who passed away yesterday.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mozart's late symphonies with Mackerras. I love Mackerras.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Guest

Matsuev plays the daylights out of all of these works. The finale of the Shchedrin is quite a wild ride!


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various works part five for late afternoon and early evening.

Music for the film _Hamlet_ - scenario for narrator and large orchestra, arr. by Christopher Palmer [Text: William Shakespeare] (orig. 1948 - arr. c. 1994):










_Façade - An Entertainment_ for male and female reciters, flute/piccolo, clarinet/bass clarinet, alto saxophone, trumpet, cello and percussion [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1922 - rev. and then expanded by 1951):










_Coronation Te Deum_ for mixed choir, organ and orchestra, arr. for mixed choir and organ by Simon Preston and Mark Blatchly (orig. 1952 - arr. ????):










Music for the film _Richard III_ - scenario for narrator and orchestra, arr. by Christopher Palmer [Text: William Shakespeare] (orig. 1955 - arr. c. 1990):


----------



## Handelian

ChopinPiano concerto 2

Benjamin Grosvenor


----------



## Coach G

SanAntone said:


> *Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 77 & Cello Concerto No. 1, Op. 107*
> David Oistrakh, Eugene Ormandy, Mstislav Rostropovich, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Dimitri Mitropoulos • 1998
> 
> View attachment 148184
> 
> 
> A favorite Shostokovich recording.


I second the sentiments of this post! The Ormandy/Rostropovich rendition of the Shostakovich _Cello Concerto_ (said to be recorded under the "supervision" of the composer), is definitive despite the very fine Ormandy/Ma collaboration that was made about 20 years later. To make a comparison, while Ma is certainly very warm and full, Rostropovich really brings out the sad, Russian, soul. I purchased the Ormandy/Rostropovich recording in LP form at a used record store back in the 1980s, and later upgraded to the very CD pictured above.

The Oistrakh/Mitropoulos recording of the Shostakovich _Violin Concerto_ was a much sought after rarity and collector's item back in the days of LPs. With no Ebay or Amazon.com to go to; I search high and low for it at used record stores, flea markets, and yard sales, and always came up empty. Though it is a mono recording it too is the finest, and like Rostropovich, David Oistrakh carries on in a grand Russian style that is brooding and expressive, with the spirit of Tchaikovsky is never far away, and Mitropoulos' as always just has a way of bringing a sense of spontaneous energy to the orchestra. Indeed, Mitropoulos was a great conductor whose recordings were largely neglected in the CBS budget reissue lines that I relied upon in the 1980s when I built the foundation of my music collection.


----------



## ELbowe

*Next for the morning these ...found at Hospital Thrift yesterday:
Thought this was a Byrds' album at first glance!!!

Mendelssohn / Bruch Concerto In E Minor / Concerto No. 1 In G Minor
Itzhak Perlman, André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra 
Angel Records ‎LP 1973

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 in G Major
Concertgebouw Orchestra Of Amsterdam, Georg Solti 
London Records LP, Stereo 1971*


----------



## Malx

Another disc long neglected - the clarity of the recording of the baroque harp is fabulous.

*Handel, Harp Concerto in B flat major, Op. 4 No. 6, HWV 294 & Tra le fiamme, HWV170 - Núria Rial (soprano), Giovanna Pessi (harp), Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot.*


----------



## Joachim Raff

A collection of some unusual works of Tchaikovsky. Fatum is one of them. Displaying raw, experimental ideas which can be heard in several of his other works.


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming the live Berlin Philharmonic New Years Eve concert via The Digital Concert Hall.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Continuing my survey of the Egon Wellesz symphonies on cpo ....















I find number 3 takes us into a more personal vista than either the 1st or the 2nd, both of which I highly enjoyed (for their sound-world mix of Mahler and Shostakovch). With the Third Symphony, Wellesz seems to have expanded his range into his own world, showing a greater sense of confidence in his own ideas and orchestration. It is a touch more "modern" and rather optimistic overall. I took it on with a lukewarm feeling, rather preferring the first two symphonies. But the Third is by no means weak.

However, the Fourth reasserted all the faith I had in this composer from the start. A continuance of the sound-world of Symphony No. 3 (more overtly Welleszian) it proved darker and deeper and overall (to my ears) more compelling than the Third. More "modern" as well. An absolutely gorgeous, powerful work, which invited an immediate rehearing.

I will return to the Third, of course. And, who knows? ... my experience shows that I can favor or disfavor on any given day, depending upon a lot of factors. I do suspect that the Third will remain my fourth favorite Wellesz symphony out of the first four, but I cannot yet rank my favoritism for One, Two, and Four, all of which I highly enjoyed.

The good news is, Wellesz wrote nine symphonies, and I have them all on cpo CDs. So I move onward.

If you haven't yet, Wellesz is a symphonist with whom you'll want to make a connection. Soon.


----------



## SONNET CLV

ELbowe said:


> *Next for the morning these ...found at Hospital Thrift yesterday:
> Thought this was a Byrds' album at first glance!!!
> 
> Mendelssohn / Bruch Concerto In E Minor / Concerto No. 1 In G Minor
> Itzhak Perlman, André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra
> Angel Records ‎LP 1973
> 
> ...
> View attachment 148223
> 
> ...*


*

Where can I get one of those shirts? Do they sell those at Hospital Thrift? Goodwill?

They remind me of a past gone all too quickly, alas ... as I reflect on this final day of the year 2020.*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148236


*Alexandr Borodin*

From Prince Igor: Overture, Polovtsian Dances, Polovtsian March
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Symphony No. 2 in B minor

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Schmidt

1996, reissued 2013


----------



## ELbowe

SONNET CLV said:


> Where can I get one of those shirts? Do they sell those at Hospital Thrift? Goodwill?
> 
> They remind me of a past gone all too quickly, alas ... as I reflect on this final day of the year 2020.


*Too funny ... yes, I suppose you may find one in your local Thrift ... for myself if I found one I doubt if it wold come in XXL!! it is difficult to believe that we wore things like that back in the day and thought we looked cool..but I was thin then !!! However I have seen Andre on a few other album covers with the hair and the psychedelic gear!! *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Evocations*

I've been wanting to explore Roussel for some time and wanted more than just the symphonies from the Naxos box, and I stumbled on this. It has a ton of his pieces on 11 discs covering a number of genres, from solo piano to orchestral. So far, I like his take on Impressionism in Evocations, and I'm looking forward to what's coming next.


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Divertimento for String Trio, K.563*









*Isaac Stern 
Pinchas Zukerman
Leonard Rose *


----------



## Coach G

ELbowe said:


> *Next for the morning these ...found at Hospital Thrift yesterday:
> Thought this was a Byrds' album at first glance!!!
> 
> Mendelssohn / Bruch Concerto In E Minor / Concerto No. 1 In G Minor
> Itzhak Perlman, André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra
> Angel Records ‎LP 1973
> 
> Mahler: Symphony No. 4 in G Major
> Concertgebouw Orchestra Of Amsterdam, Georg Solti
> London Records LP, Stereo 1971*
> View attachment 148223
> 
> View attachment 148224


That Perman/Previn cover art just reeks of the early 1970s. I was just a little kid but I remember the style of it.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148239


*George Frideric Handel*

Music for the Royal Fireworks
Water Music Suite in G major
Water Music Suite in D major
Water Music Suite in F major

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields
Neville Marriner

1972, reissued 1986


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time to squeeze in another session before calling it a year. William Walton - various works part six.

Cello Concerto (1956):










_Partita_ for string orchestra (1957):










_Johannesburg Festival_ - overture for orchestra (1956):
Symphony no.2 for orchestra (1959-60):










_A History of the English-Speaking Peoples_ - march for orchestra (1959):










_Anon in Love_ - cycle of six songs for voice and guitar [Texts: anon. 16th and 17th century English] (1960):
_A Song for the Lord Mayor's Table_ - cycle of six songs for voice and piano [Texts: Thomas Jordan/William Wordsworth/anon./William Blake/Charles Morris/anon.] (1962-63):


----------



## Malx

In the last days of any year I tend to play old favourites perhaps side lined for what ever reason during the year, 2020 will be no different. 
First to come down from the shelves this evening is this marvellous box of Haydn String Quartets.

*Haydn, String Quartet Op 20 No 1 - Quatuor Mosaiques. *


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonín Dvořák
Piano Quintet in A major, op.81









Clifford Curzon
Vienna Philharmonic Quartet *


----------



## Malx

Years seem to have passed since this great recording was spun on the player:

*Schubert, String Quintet D956 - Melos Quartet + Mstislav Rsotropovich.*


----------



## Guest

These Japanese SACDs are pricey, but they sound great. The performances are superb, too. No.8 today.


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky: Concerto for Piano & Winds*
Askenazy, Mustonen, Deutsches Symphony Orchestra Berlin


----------



## Malx

Another old favourite that I rate very highly - its Klemperer recorded live with the Vienna PO 25th May 1968. So its very late in Klemperer's career, yes the tempos are slow especially when compared with the modern way with Beethoven but for me there is a inner soul, quiet passion or whatever at work here that I find compelling. I've probably got on my soapbox about this disc before so apologies to all. I sense I'm in a very small minority in my view of this one but for me it will always be one of my desert island discs.

*Beethoven, Symphony No 5 - Vienna PO, Otto Klemperer.*










The Schubert ain't half bad either.

ETA - I should really say that if the sound of coughing and general off stage noise is a game changer for you then avoid this disc.


----------



## Guest

Time for an LP.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 3*

Charles Munch conducting. I have this recording by Pierre Boulez, but it never grabbed my attention. Charles Munch is doing something different, because it's holding my attention from start to finish.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Manxfeeder said:


> *Roussel, Evocations*
> 
> I've been wanting to explore Roussel for some time and wanted more than just the symphonies from the Naxos box, and I stumbled on this. It has a ton of his pieces on 11 discs covering a number of genres, from solo piano to orchestral. So far, I like his take on Impressionism in Evocations, and I'm looking forward to what's coming next.


I'm wondering if that magnifying glass comes with the set. I'm finding, more and more so, that it can be a useful tool for reading disc labels, scores, and liner notes ... as well as just for getting around through life nowadays.

Don't know what I'll do when the ears go. Can't imagine running around with one of those big horns I always see used by the composer in the various Beethoven movies.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

After trying to keep an open mind regarding Opera, I just watched Die Zaberflote on YouTube presented by the Royal Opera House as a fundraiser. Watching it with subtitles was a game changer. I really enjoyed it! And Sabine Devielhe did a fantastic job as QOTN.


----------



## Malx

Final disc of 2020 a special disc for me - a present from my mother back in 1988 when I was a rookie when it came to classical music but had expressed an interest in Mahler, she took some advice and bought this disc - still a favourite.

*Mahler, Symphony no 2 - Elizabeth Schwarzkopf (soprano), Hilde Rossl-Majdan (mezzo), Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer.*

This is the cover of the disc my mother bought:










I am listening to the remastered disc from this box:


----------



## ELbowe

BlackAdderLXX said:


> After trying to keep an open mind regarding Opera, I just watched Die Zaberflote on YouTube presented by the Royal Opera House as a fundraiser. Watching it with subtitles was a game changer. I really enjoyed it! And Sabine Devielhe did a fantastic job as QOTN.


*While I love Sabine and could probably watch for her alone ...subtitles, like you state make all the difference and frankly are now mandatory for me. I have tried, OH how i've tried watching with a print out Libretto or translation from some site on the laptop only to find it is a valiant, but a doomed effort. I have an extensive collection of Criterion Films on DVD the majority foreign language but I can't imagine watching them without subtitles. There are but a few Operas that i can watch as the music alone does it for me but not many i.e. L'Orfeo ! *


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Been busy working and no time for music for several days. Honestly think I might have DTs from the lack thereof. Anyway, looking forward to the silence ceasing soon with this, in its revised version :









Happy New Year, my fellow Classical Compatriots! I know many people who say 2021 has_ just got to be_ better than 2020. I fear the status quo, take-it-for-granted scenario so beloved of humankind may be over, but then I am a pessimist by nature. That way I can be pleasantly surprised if proven wrong...


----------



## jim prideaux

As the year nears it's end I had the desire to listen to Shostakovich's 7th.......shouted at Alexa in passing and have ended up listening to the Haitink performance.


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: Music for the Royal Fireworks

Le Concert des Nations conducted by Jordi Savall


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Orchestral Suites 1-4









Beethoven Violin Sonatas #1, 7, and 10 (Disk one)









Beethoven and Mendelssohn Violin Concerti









Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Guest

Lugansky's technique allows him to play these extremely difficult sonatas with apparent ease.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Johann Sebastian Bach - Weinachtsoratorium

Klangverwaltung - Chorgemeinschaft Neubeuern

Enoch zu Guttenberg


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148249


*Peter Tchaikovsky*

1812 Overture, op. 49
Marche Slave, op. 31
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Capriccio Italien, op. 45
Hamlet Fantasy Overture, op. 67

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

recorded 1957-1970, compilation 2004

** * * Happy New Year! * * **

"An optimist stays up until midnight to see the new year in. A pessimist stays up to make sure the old year leaves." ─William E. Vaughan


----------



## Bkeske

Bela Bartok - The String Quartets (1-6). Tokyo String Quartet. 3 LP box set. Deutsche Grammophon 1981 German pressing

My second spin of this collection; Outstanding


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano), Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17

Happy New Year.... Everyone!!​


----------



## 13hm13

Alice Mary Smith - Orchestral works - Shelley


----------



## Gothos

This is proving to be a very good introduction to Monteverdi's music.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Preludes, Fugues & Chorals

Nikolai Lugansky (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

For the New Year striking 12:00, I decided upon Beethoven's 9th from my Karajan set/cycle...









Happy New Year all...


----------



## SONNET CLV

So ... as the year 2020 waned I prepared to bid Beethoven's 250th birth year "Adieux" in my late evening personal concert, the last of this year, just me and Beethoven (and a stack of stereo playback gear and a comfortable recliner chair...), with a performance of one of the master's piano sonatas. No, not _that_ one. Rather, Number 20 in G Op. 49 No. 2. Two versions. First, an old old favorite, an interpretation I've known for well on 50 years now, and likely the very first performance of the Op. 49 No. 2 that I ever heard, that by Alfred Brendel, not played this time from the Murray Hill vinyl LP in the big 21 disc set titled _Beethoven Complete Piano Music_, a box set that has lingered on my records shelf for it seems forever, but rather from the newer 35 CD box set from Brilliant Classics titled _Alfred Brendel: The Complete Vox, Turnabout and Vanguard Solo Recordings_, which licenses the early 1960's performance from VOX, the same recording in that Murray Hill box set. The Brendel version is powerful and extrovert. I was immediately struck by how unlike the year 2020 this lighthearted Piano Sonata No. 20 is.









I followed the playing of Brendel's Beethoven's 20th Sonata with a, to me, "new" interpretation, this one taken from the more recent box set from Warner Classics, an 80 CD compendium titled _Beethoven: The Complete Works_, and featuring the Piano Sonata No. 20 performed by Stephen Kovacevich, a recording from 1994 that has escaped my ears till this evening. And what a delight it was. Somewhat more light and airy than Brendel's version, the Kovacevich version lilted along merrily and forced me to rehear the work, especially its form, in a way I never really had before. Not that Brendel does anything wrong, but the two versions have their own spirits, and that's really what I was seeking from the "old" and the "new", a memorable 20-20 by which to remember this rather unforgettable year. A year Beethoven shared with the Coronavirus (COVID-19). My preference always remained with Beethoven.









As I started my concert some hour prior to the ringing-in of the New Year, I finished my hearing of the two versions of Sonata 20 well before the hour of 12 had struck. (The G Major Sonata remains one of Beethoven's shorter piano sonatas, if not the briefest of them all. Brendel clocks in at 4'31 and 3'32 in the two movements, while Kovacevich times at 4'19 and 3'01, attesting to the latter's more fleetish foray through the piece.) I reserved the remaining time for a worthy closing piece, a work by which to satisfyingly bid good-bye to the Beethoven 250th year while welcoming in both the new year of 2021 and the continuance of the actual year of Beethoven's 250th birth, which was on December 16th of 2020. More Beethoven to come, of course! And the work? The Ninth Symphony, of course.

I chose William Steinberg's early-60's recording with the Pittsburgh Symphony, from the box set _Beethoven Complete Symphonies_ on the St-Laurent Studio label featuring stunning remasterings pressed in Japan.









As a youngster I first heard the Beethoven Ninth on a radio broadcast with Steinberg and the Pittsburgh, and though the sound was distant and scratchy on that ancient FM broadcast which I picked up on a transistor radio, the music thrilled me to no end and I never wavered from pursuing the works of Beethoven from that moment on. I wonder if this recording is of that same concert I recall hearing via radio so many years ago. In any case, a lot of memories and feelings arched up through my concert homage to Beethoven, and so I judge it a success. (I'll likely have to wait for the 300th anniversary to experience as much emotional force as this 250th year concert allowed.)

I had been planning to utilize this Steinberg/Pittsburgh SO recording for the finale as through the month of December my cycle of Beethoven symphonies was this box set from St-Laurent Studio. I believe I mentioned elsewhere on this Forum that for the Beethoven 250th year I had been listening to a cycle of the nine each month, utilizing the various boxed sets of the Beethoven symphonies currently in my collection. This Steinberg/Pittsburgh set was the twelfth I've listened to this year. I plan to continue the practice through 2021, at least. Hey ... with that virus lurking about, I've spent a lot of time in the listening room this year. And I'm not complaining.

Whew! Happy 2021, all! I hope this is a great year for everyone.


----------



## Gothos

A Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Du Puy & Weber: Bassoon Concertos

Bram van Sambeek (bassoon), Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Alexei Ogrintchouk

Du Puy: Bassoon Concerto in C minor
Mozart: Bassoon Concerto in B flat major, K191
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F major, Op. 75


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8

Angela Meade, Erin Wall, Lisette Oropesa (sopranos), Elizabeth Bishop, Mihoko Fujimura (contraltos), Anthony Dean Griffey (tenor), Markus Werba (baritone), John Relyea (bass)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Dimace

*I want to wish to all of you a very nice and healthy 2021.*

Let us hope that soon will take our life back and from the terrible virus will only remain a bad memory.

To beginn with 2021 presentations & suggestion I have chosen a recording of true superlative. A very strong *Ring Set* (maybe the strongest I have in my collection) with *Joseph Keilberth and the Orchester & Chor der Bayreuther Festspiele from the remoted 1955. *Singers like the *Astrid Varnay, Hans Hotter, Wolfgang Windgassen and Josef Greindl *make this Ring an All Star Singer Gala and everyone of you will be sure that he has the very best of the Wagnerian tradition for his HIFI.

What is also amazing is the quality of this 19 X LPs set from 2006. (Decca England / Testament) 180 gr. Vinyl, SUPER material quality in every detail & aspect and (I like this) every of the 4 operas separately in their own box with its own libretto.

For the European friends this could be expensive. For the American fellows maybe cheaper. Very good collectible and perfect gift for your collections.


----------



## Haydn man

On to No.3 this morning
Not that familiar with Mahler No.3 and you certainly need time to listen to it.
Epic in scale and drama with some great playing by the LPO


----------



## Taplow

I already had four recordings of Rimsky-K's famous symphonic suite, but decided to add this one based on recommendations here. Not disappointed …

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Herbert Von Karajan: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Michel Schwalbé (violin)
DG: 463 614-2


----------



## runssical




----------



## Rogerx

Watching this........


----------



## runssical

[QUOTE
On to No.3 this morning
Not that familiar with Mahler No.3 and you certainly need time to listen to it.
Epic in scale and drama with some great playing by the LPO[/QUOTE]

I listened to Ivan Fischer's M3 two nights ago. Thoroughly enjoyed the album. When in the right frame of mind the M3 doesn't seem overly long.


----------



## elgar's ghost

HNY to everyone here.

William Walton - various works part seven of seven.

_Variations on a Theme by Hindemith_ for orchestra (1962-63):










_The Bear_ - 'An Extravaganza in One Act' for mezzo-soprano, baritone, bass and small orchestra [Libretto: Paul Dehn, after the play by Anton Chekhov] (1967):










_Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten_ for orchestra (1969):










_The Twelve, An Anthem for the Feast of Any Apostle_ for mixed choir and organ [Text: W. H. Auden] (1964-65):
_Missa Brevis_ for unaccompanied double mixed choir, with organ in the _Gloria_ section (1966):
_Jubilate Deo_ for double mixed choir and organ (1971-72):
_Magnificat and Nunc Dimittis_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ (1974 - rev. 1976):
_Cantico del Sole_ [_Canticle of the Sun_] - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: St. Francis of Assisi, transl. by S. Wright] (1977):
_Antiphon_ for mixed choir and organ [Text: George Herbert] (1977):










And for an encore a posthumous arrangement from the work which made Walton the bad boy of British music, at least for a short while.

Three settings from _Façade - An Entertainment_ for two reciters and chamber ensemble, arr. for voice and piano by Christopher Palmer [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1922 - arr. c. 1997):


----------



## Malx

A Happy New Year to all - here's hoping its a better one than last.

Streaming this disc via Qobuz.

*Purcell, Fantazias music for Violes - Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot.*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Years Concert from Vienna here


----------



## Guest002

Bohuslav Martinů's Symphony No. 6, performed by Gennadi Rozhdestvensky conducting the Russian State Symphony Orchestra.

I hadn't reckoned with having to re-install my entire operating system on New Year's Eve, thanks to a borked kernel update. It's been a while between listenings, but this is an excellent way to start 2021, it seems to me


----------



## Malx

*Wagner, Siegfried Idyll + R Strauss, Metamorphosen - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*

Basically the fillers on this twofer - I have just realised I have these works in the most recent Klemperer boxes, the question is - do I need to keep this one?


----------



## Guest002

Nothing like cheering yourself up to start a new year!

Michael Tippett's _A Child of our TIme_, performed by André Previn conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, with the Brighton Festival Chorus, Sheila Armstrong, Felicity Palmer, Philip Langridge and John Shirley-Quirk.


----------



## perempe

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> New Years Concert from Vienna here


I'm also listening to it.

It's overrated, a local professional symphony orchestra (in Miskolc) performed Johann Strauss' works some time ago. Did they sound the same? No way, but the difference was less then 1%.

hungarian members of the Vienna Philharmonic:
István Várdai cello
Ödön Rácz double bass - was easy to spot him based on skin color (gipsy)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: 'Archduke' & 'Ghost' Piano Trios

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

perempe said:


> I'm also listening to it.
> 
> It's overrated, a local professional symphony orchestra (in Miskolc) performed Johann Strauss' works some time ago. Did they sound the same? No way, but the difference was less then 1%.
> 
> hungarian members of the Vienna Philharmonic:
> István Várdai cello
> Ödön Rácz double bass - was easy to spot him based on skin color (gipsy)


It's the only time I listen to "classical pop music", so I don't think it's overrated


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 2
*

This is about the three phases of life or something. The Amazon downloads don't give liner notes. Anyway, it's well worth hearing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn man said:


> ]
> On to No.3 this morning
> Not that familiar with Mahler No.3 and you certainly need time to listen to it.
> Epic in scale and drama with some great playing by the LPO


One New Year's Eve I listened to Mahler's 3rd, timing the last movement to start at midnight. It was a memorable way to start the year.


----------



## Musicaterina

A CD of Jan Vogler:









On this CD, there are the cello concerto in a major by Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach, the cello concerto in d major by Friedrich Hartmann Graf, the cello concerto in d major by Johann Adolph Hasse and the cello concerto in b-flat major by Johann Michael Haydn. The three latter ones are world premiere recordings.


----------



## sbmonty

Schnittke: Piano Quintet
Quatuor Molinari; Louise Bessette


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: The Three-Cornered Hat & Nights in the Gardens of Spain

Alejandra Gómez Ordaz (mezzo), Jorge Federico Osorio (piano)

Orchestra of the Americas, Carlos Miguel Prieto


----------



## mparta

SanAntone said:


> *Poulenc: Gloria For Soprano, Mixed Chorus And Orchestra | Concerto For Organ, Strings And Timpani*
> Kathleen Battle, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, John Oliver
> Simon Preston, Everett Firth, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa
> 
> View attachment 148219


Hard to fault anything with Kathleen Battle. I have a soft spot for Concert Champetre, which I first heard at Jacob's Pillow as the music for a Paul Taylor show. Paul Taylor was a thing of glory and even better with Poulenc.


----------



## mparta

Malx said:


> Years seem to have passed since this great recording was spun on the player:
> 
> *Schubert, String Quintet D956 - Melos Quartet + Mstislav Rsotropovich.*


Rostropovich has several versions. I can't choose, indestructible music, one of the great masterpieces of all time. I also have his version with Emerson and a download with the Taneyev quartet (? I think), which I pursued because some critic favored it, fun running around looking for difficult recordings, couldn't do anything but download that.

Anyway you have guaranteed yourself a great day with this.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

a very nice and healthy 2021 to you all.


----------



## Malx

Rummaging amongst the seldom played areas of the collection again today, just seeing what turns up.

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 25 - Mitsuko Uchida (piano), English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate.*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Last play of 2020








First play of 2021: Dvorak 8&9


----------



## mparta

Taplow said:


> I already had four recordings of Rimsky-K's famous symphonic suite, but decided to add this one based on recommendations here. Not disappointed …
> 
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
> Herbert Von Karajan: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> Michel Schwalbé (violin)
> DG: 463 614-2


That's a wonderful performance but I'd also recommend this, which I have on a Lys box of Oistrakh recordings from the 30s and 40s. The Rimsky performance is not as my preconception would have had it, I think of later Russian/Soviet recordings which are sometimes rather bullish. This, performane with Alexander Gauk is one of the most graceful and elegant I have heard. I tend to go looking for new stuff and visit the old standard repertoire irregularly but this is a performance to which I return regularly. Oistrakh is a wonder, glorious playing.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Martha Lipton (mezzo-soprano)
Women's Chorus of The Schola Cantorum, Boys' Choir of The Church of The Transfiguration

New York Philharmonic, 
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

Still rummaging.

I would normally listen to Monteux's Franck Symphony on this disc but today lets live dangerously and go for D'Indy.

*D'Indy, Symphonie sur un Chant Montagnard - Boston SO, Charles Munch.*










ETA - I let the disc play on and was rewarded with a stonking good *Berlioz, Beatrice & Benedict Overture* from Munch and his fine Boston players.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber works part one for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Another substantial overview coming up. I will aim to listen to it all in some kind of chronological order, so the first instalment features primarily a bunch of early string quartets. What I don't have are the first sixteen sonatas for violin and piano which Mozart composed between the ages of six and ten - that's because I've no particular interest in the music _anyone_ writes when they're that young, even if we are talking about someone as precocious as him.

String Quartet no.1 in G K80 (1770):
String Quartet no.2 in D K155 (1772):
String Quartet no.3 in G K156 (1772):
String Quartet no.4 in C K157 (1772-73):
String Quartet no.5 in F K158 (1772-73):
String Quartet no.6 in B-flat K159 (1773):
String Quartet no.7 in E-flat K160 (1773):

Performed by the Quartetto Italiano










String Quintet no.1 in B-flat K174 (1773):










_Trio_ and _Finale_ [_Allegro_] K174a - two rejected movements for String Quintet no.1 K174 (1773):
_Minuet_ in F K168a - possible rejected movement for String Quartet no.8 K168 (1773):

Performed by the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

His _Chantefleurs et Chantefables_ from :


----------



## Vasks

*Johann Strauss, Jr - Overture to "A Night in Venice" (Walter/Marco Polo CD)
Lumbye - Final Galop from "The Guard of Amager" (Guth/Regis CD)
Suppe - Titania Waltz (Walter/Marco Polo CD)
Debussy/Stokowski - Clair de lune (Stokowski/Columbia LP)
Johann Strauss, Sr - Radetzky March (Fiedler/RCA LP)
Offenbach - American Eagle Waltz (Kunzel/Vox LP)
Eduard Strauss - Clear Track Polka (Fiedler/RCA LP)
Massenet/Dragon - Elegie from "Les Erinnyes" (Dragon/Capitol LP)
Johann Strauss, Jr - Tritsch-Tratsch Polka (Karajan/Angel LP)*


----------



## pmsummer

LUTHERAN MASS FOR CHRISTMAS MORNING
*Michael Praetorius*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Boys Choir and Congregational Choir of Roskilde Cathedral
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the LPO.

Dvorak-Symphonic Variations.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Surprisingly the first composer I listened to this year (not counting the New Years concert from Vienna) was Richard Strauss. Mariss Jansons with this and that. Strauss is a mighty composer!


----------



## Malx

Don't laugh but I kinda like Simon Rattle's way with Haydn - big band but fairly fleetfooted and nimble.

*Haydn, Symphonies No 60 'Il distratto & No 70 - CBSO, Simon Rattle.*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Eine Alpensinfonie with Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Mariss Jansons LLLIVE (on spotify )


----------



## Guest

I started 2021 in a rousing fashion!


----------



## Malx

Getting deeper into the dusty corners of the collection.

*James MacMillan, Cantos Sagrados (1989) - Christopher Bowers-Broadbent (organ), Polyphony, Stephen Layton.*
(not mentioned on the cover of the disc).

Mmmm - not sure about this piece.


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS WITH CHANTICLEER
*Vaughan Williams - Tavener - Distler - Mäntyjärvi - Bold - Willan - Gruber - Traditional*
Chanticleer
Dawn Upshaw - soprano
Joseph Jennings - music director
_
Teldec Classics_


----------



## Georgegreece

I 'm spending the first hours of 2021 with Solti's Ring...








Happy and healthy new year to eneryone!


----------



## Coach G

Malx said:


> Still rummaging.
> 
> I would normally listen to Monteux's Franck Symphony on this disc but today lets live dangerously and go for D'Indy.
> 
> *D'Indy, Symphonie sur un Chant Montagnard - Boston SO, Charles Munch.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - I let the disc play on and was rewarded with a stonking good *Berlioz, Beatrice & Benedict Overture* from Munch and his fine Boston players.


Franck is one of those composers I never gravitated to very much, which is interesting because, as with my tastes in food, when it comes to classical music I pretty much like EVERYTHING. The only pieces by Franck I ever listen to anymore is the _Symphony in D_ minor and the _Violin Sonata_, and the Violin Sonata only when it's paired on a CD with something by someone else (usually the Faure or one of the Debussy sonatas). Anyway, whenever I decide to listen to Frank's symphony the only recording I go to anymore is the above by Monteux. Most other conductors seem to overplay it, thicken it up to much, while Monteux' well-balanced approach brings out the French charm.


----------



## Malx

Coach G said:


> Franck is one of those composers I never gravitated to very much, which is interesting because, as with my tastes in food, when it comes to classical music I pretty much like EVERYTHING. The only pieces by Franck I ever listen to anymore is the _Symphony in D_ minor and the _Violin Sonata_, and the Violin Sonata only when it's paired on a CD with something by someone else (usually the Faure or one of the Debussy sonatas). Anyway, whenever I decide to listen to Frank's symphony the only recording I go to anymore is the above by Monteux. Most other conductors seem to overplay it, thicken it up to much, while Monteux' well-balanced approach brings out the French charm.


I agree with pretty much all you have posted - although some of his chamber music is decent enough.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148304


*Antonio Vivaldi*

La Stravaganza

Violin Concertos, op. 4 nos. 1-12

Arte dei Suonatori
Rachel Podger

2003


----------



## Wuhan Wullie

Maggie Teyte: new to me but proving agreeable. An HMV Reference series double LP as well as a Naxos historical 2CD set _Portrait of _ and another Naxos Maggie Teyte sings French Songs. I can't wait to get home from work to fire up the turntable...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 1*

I'm starting the new year with a relatively new composer (to me, at least). This is a nice discovery.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded the CD player with 5 by concert pianist, Claudio Arrau:

1. *Beethoven*: _Sonatas #12, 15, "Pastorale", 19 and 20_
2 & 3: *Chopin*: _Complete Nocturnes and Impromtus_
4. *Debussy*: _Preludes Book #1_; _Images Book #1_; _Estampes_
5. *Liszt*: _12 Transcendental Etudes _

All Philips CDs

I had some trepidation about starting with the Beethoven CD as it doesn't seem to feature any of the Beethoven sonatas that we all know and love: the _Pathetique_, _Moonlight_, _Apassionata_, _Waldstein_, _Tempest_, _Hammerklavier_, and so on...but these early sonatas of Beethoven are not to be regarded as assorted end trails, and are actually quite nice. Composed before Beethoven became a revolutionary, they are so mellow and laid back that at times they could almost pass for Haydn or Mozart.

Next up, a double shot of Chopin, a composer I usually avoid as I'm not much for the really pretty things of the High Romantic age; stuff by Chopin, Mendelssohn, Schubert and Schumann; but Claudio Arrau is so solid and well-seasoned, and the sound quality is so full and vibrant, that I couldn't help being swept away.

On to Debussy, and curious bridge that I always thought served as the connector between Romanticism and Early Modernism; and even as Debussy foreshadows Stravinsky, in the piano works I can also hear just a hint of Chopin, and especially Schumann, as if it's not that far from Schumann's _Prophet Bird_ to Debussy's _Girl with the Flaxen Hair_.

We round things out another composer I rarely go to: Franz Liszt, and the _"Transcendental" Etudes_; and it takes a lot of self-confidence, nerve, boldness, chutzpah, or whatever you want to call it, to declare your musical composition "transcendental" before anyone else does! It is a nice ending though, and Arrau and the Philips sound engineers are, again, in such top form that it holds my interest.

I read a book from the library years ago in the 1980s that featured a series of interviews with a bunch of concert pianists. When they got to Arrau I remembered he said that he liked to decorate his New York City apartment with fine art reproductions, paintings and statues so he could surround himself with beautiful things. When I hear Arrau's recordings that what I picture in my mind, a beautiful New York City apartment, not in the modern style, but "Classical" style with very fine woodworking, antique furniture, and a fireplace, and a grand piano, with paintings by likes of Rembrandt and Van Gogh to augment the beauty.

In that same interview, I remember that Arrau said that while he enjoyed playing the piano works of Boulez and Berio for himself at his New York City apartment, he doesn't play it at concerts or on records because "My audience would never stand for it." So along this line, I wonder if you'd also find a Picasso, a Dali, or a Kandinsky in Arrau's apartment as well; and I wish Arrau would have recorded Boulez and Berio, because given Arrau's sincerity and integrity as a musician; *I* would have stood for it, and bought the CD too!


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qncn
Join Georgia for Breakfast welcoming in the new year, with listener requests.


----------



## Merl

A couple of very enjoyable SQ discs today. Love both of these.


----------



## Guest002

A bit of Gaetano Donizetti to round out the evening. _La Favorita_, with Richard Bonynge conducting Orchestra e coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna and the likes of Gabriel Bacquier, Fiorenza Cossoto, Luciano Pavarotti and Nicholai Ghiaurov doing the vocals.


----------



## perempe

perempe said:


> I'm also listening to it.
> 
> It's overrated, a local professional symphony orchestra (in Miskolc) performed Johann Strauss' works some time ago. Did they sound the same? No way, but the difference was less then 1%.
> 
> hungarian members of the Vienna Philharmonic:
> István Várdai cello
> Ödön Rácz double bass - was easy to spot him based on skin color (gipsy)


Júlia Gyenge 2nd violin


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber works part two for the remainder of the evening.

String Quartet no.8 in F K168 (1773):
String Quartet no.9 in A K169 (1773):
String Quartet no.10 in C K170 (1773):
String Quartet no.11 in E-flat K171 (1773):
String Quartet no.12 in B-flat K172 (1773):
String Quartet no.13 in D-minor K173 (1773):

Performed by the Quartetto Italiano










_Allegro_ in F for two horns and strings K288 - incomplete movement for an abandoned divertimento, comp. by Erik Smith c. 1989 (1776 inc.): 1.
Sonata for bassoon and cello in B-flat K292 (1775): 2.
Piano Trio no.1 [_Divertimento_] in B-flat K254 (1776): 3.
Flute Quartet no.1 in D K285 (prob. 1777-78): 4.
Flute Quartet no.2 in G K285a (prob. 1777-78): 5.

Performers:

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble (1)
Timothy Brown - horn (1)
Nicholas Hill - horn (1)
Klaus Thunemann - bassoon (2)
Stephen Orton - cello (2)
Beaux Arts Trio (3)
Grumiaux Trio (4, 5)
William Bennett - flute (4, 5)










Trio for two violins and cello in B-flat K266 (1777):

Performed by Kenneth Sillito (violin), Malcolm Latchem (violin) and Stephen Orton (cello)


----------



## Guest

Well, the sound is better than what the 1927 audio could offer, but I wasn't fooled for a second into thinking I was listening to Horowitz! (Qobuz released a few others in this series today.)


----------



## WVdave

Debussy; Images, Prélude A L'Après-Midi D'Un Faune, Printemps
Pierre Boulez, The Cleveland Orchestra
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 435 766-2, CD, Album, Reissue, US, 1992.


----------



## Chilham

Bach: Mass in B Minor

Philippe Herreweghe

Collegium Vocale Gent


----------



## Guest

This music isn't exactly listener or player friendly, but I like it...I think!


----------



## HerbertNorman

Great interpretation of one of my favourite works of the kind...
Worth a listen! Happy New Year to you all!!!


----------



## Guest002

Aram Khachaturian's Cello Concerto in E minor, Adam Klocek conducting the Sinfonia Varwovia with Astrig Siranossian doing the celloing.


----------



## Joe B

Jaan-Eik Tulve leading Vox Clamantis in settings of psalms and folk tunes by Cyrillus Kreek:


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - Ann Murray (mezzo), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton.*


----------



## Guest002

Kent Nagano and the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester, Berlin with the Rundfunkchor Berlin doing a mighty fine rendition of _Die Jakobsleiter_ by Arnold Schönberg. I never know what to think about Schönberg, but this piece definitely comes across as impressive, even though it's unfinished (or, rather, finished by someone who wasn't Arnold).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148315


*Johann Strauss, Johann Strauss I, Johann Strauss II, Josef Strauss*

New Year's Concert in Vienna 1987

Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Cello Suites 1, 4, and 5. (Disk one, disk two tomorrow)









Beethoven Violin Sonatas 2, 4, 5 "Spring" and 8 (Disk two, disk one yesterday and disk three tomorrow)









Bruckner Symphony no 8 (Step one of my 2021 listening goals, more Bruckner)


----------



## SanAntone

*Francis Poulenc: Trio for Piano, Oboe & Bassoon, FP 43*
Mark Bebbington, John Roberts, Jonathan Davies


----------



## SanAntone

*Poulenc: Complete Music for Wind Instruments and Piano*
Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center • 2020









_Sextet for Wind Quintet and Piano_, FP 100


----------



## Guest

Mr. Wild was in fine shape that day. The sound is excellent as well.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148319


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)

Enrico Onofri, solo violin

Il Giardino Armonico, Milano
Giovanni Antonini

1994, reissued 2016


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 - 3

Jan Vogler (cello)

Virtuosi Saxoniae, Ludwig Güttler


----------



## runssical

Tonight I'm listening to the London Symphony's contemporary music project, 'Panufnik Legacies'. Thus far three albums have been released. This the second volume. The third came out last spring if I'm not mistaken. This series highlights the orchestral music of emerging composers. I started with volume 3 and I'm working my way backwards. On Vol. 3 my favorite work was 'Frail Skies' written by Ewan Campbell. That work has a striking timpani and drum outburst in the final third of the work.

There are other contemporary music recording projects I follow such as the Royal Concertgebouw's 'Horizon' series on RCO, the Icelandic Symphony's ISO Project on Sono Luminus, and the Bavarian Radio Symphony's 'Musica Viva' series whose volumes have been released on NEOS and more recently on Br-Klassik.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 & D935

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Mehta/Ashkenazy/Wiener PO (early 1980s Decca). Probably my fave LvB PC cycle ....


----------



## Rogerx

Peteris Vasks: Distant Light

Daniel Rowland, Consensus Vocalis & Stift Festival Orchestra

Vasks: Dona nobis pacem
Vasks: Lonely Angel
Vasks: Plainscapes
Vasks: Violin Concerto 'Distant Light'


----------



## Gothos

Part of what seems to be a growing amount of works by
French composers in my collection.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven's World - Clement: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mirijam Contzen (violin), WDR Sinfonieorchester

Reinhard Goebel

Presto Editor's Choice
February 2020
Nominee - Conductor of the Year
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Conductor of the Year
Winner - Concerto (Violin)
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Winner - Concerto (Violin)


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Manon: ballet

Covent Garden Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Malx

The first Debussy disc I bought thirty or so years ago.

*Debussy, Prélude À L'après-Midi D'un Faune, Jeux, La Mer - LPO, Serge Baudo.*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Members of the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## Joe B

Nils Schweckendiek leading the Helsinki Chamber Choir in Einojuhani Rautavaara's "All Night Vigil in Memory of St. John the Baptist":


----------



## Malx

*Scriabin, Piano Sonatas Nos 4, 5 & 8, Two Poems Op 30 & Two Poems Op 53 - Andrei Korobeinikov.*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.14 in C-sharp minor, op.131. Belcea Quartet

I've been listening to this cycle a lot over the past month. I bought it back in the springtime but only just opened it on Beethoven's birthday. Seriously phenomenal performances. What an ensemble; they all sound like one instrument. I'm not sure I've heard the transition from the fugue to the second movement done better. First violin Corina Belcea's tone is light, lyrical and beautiful. I'm satisfied with my purchase, even if it did take me the better part of a year to get around to it. I can't listen to Beethoven quartets every day.


----------



## Guest002

Neeme Järvi conducting the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra and Bengt Forsberg on piano, and Jörgen Pettersno on saxophone, in Eduard Tubin's _Symphony No. 6_, which apparently dates from 1954 and which I like a lot. As I do much else in this BIS collection, it has to be said.


----------



## Malx

*William Byrd, Mass for Five Voices - Stile Antico.*

The mass is intermingled with other works by various composers - I program the tracks so I can listen to the work as a whole.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.14 in C-sharp minor, op.131. Belcea Quartet
> 
> I've been listening to this cycle a lot over the past month. I bought it back in the springtime but only just opened it on Beethoven's birthday. Seriously phenomenal performances. What an ensemble; they all sound like one instrument. I'm not sure I've heard the transition from the fugue to the second movement done better. First violin Corina Belcea's tone is light, lyrical and beautiful. I'm satisfied with my purchase, even if it did take me the better part of a year to get around to it. I can't listen to Beethoven quartets every day.


Good to see you back with us. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Martinu: Symphony No. 1 & Double Concerto

Jaroslav Saroun (piano), Václav Mazacek (timpani)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jirí Belohlavek

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## SanAntone

*Weinberg: Sonatas for Violin & Piano*
Album • Maria Slawek • 2015


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Symphony - Bryden Thomson leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Bohuslav Martinu's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Guest002

I don't even remember buying this one! Piano music is not my thing at the best of times, still less piano music by (relatively) obscure Russians like Nikolai Medtner! But the randomiser brought me to his fairly short piece _Skazki_, and it's definitely listenable. Geoffrey Tozer doing the pianist thing.


----------



## Guest002

Beethoven String Trios played by the Zurich quartet. I'm only doing No. 1 for now...


----------



## Dimace

The *Russian Futurism* era started after the 1910 and ended with the Revolution of 1917. I'm not expert with this era and its music, but as you can also see below guys like Stravinsky and Scriabin belong to this cultural movement. This 4XSACD set is very interesting (for me at least) for the other composers for whom very little I know. An item not only for collectors but also for music enthusiasts and scholars.


----------



## Rogerx

Balakirev - Piano Concertos/ Grand Fantasia on Russian Folksongs, Op. 4
Anastasia Seifetdinova (piano)

Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky


----------



## sbmonty

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 12 In D Flat, Op. 133
Pacifica Quartet


----------



## sbmonty

Are these hybrid CDs? Sounds very interesting.



Dimace said:


> The *Russian Futurism* era started after the 1910 and ended with the Revolution of 1917. I'm not expert with this era and its music, but as you can also see below guys like Stravinsky and Scriabin belong to this cultural movement. This 4XSACD set is very interesting (for me at least) for the other composers for whom very little I know. An item not only for collectors but also for music enthusiasts and scholars.
> 
> View attachment 148334


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutilleux*

Le Loup

Métaboles

Timbres,espace,mouvement ou "La Nuit étoilée"


----------



## Vasks

_Listening to Ludwig _

*Beethoven - Overture to "The Ruins of Athens" (Kapp/Essay)
Beethoven - String Quartet #13 (Talich/Calliope)
Beethoven - Elegiac Song (Shaw/Telarc)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148336


*Frédéric Chopin*

Nocturnes 1-21

Maria João Pires, piano

1996


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 7 in C, K309/ Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 9 in D major, K311/ Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 8 in A minor, K310

Daniel-Ben Pienaar


----------



## Joe B

Camerata Koln performing Georg Philipp Telemann's "Trio Sonatas":


----------



## Chilham

Fasch: Suite in B-flat

Trevor Pinnock

The English Concert


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Complete Works For Piano Trio

Van Baerle Trio

Release Date: 2nd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: CC72847
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 5 cd's

CD I


----------



## eljr

yesterday I enjoyed mass om line which always features wonderful music


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051
> 
> Members of the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman


My guess is that this is excellent! :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> My guess is that this is excellent! :tiphat:


More then that, only €10.00


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> More then that, only €10.00


I have yet to find any recoding in the series that is not extraordinary.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 - Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos, FP 61

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn (piano), William Vacchiano (trumpet), Leonard Bernstein (piano), Robert Fizdale (piano), Arthur Gold (piano)


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich: Complete String Quartets* (Live)
BRODSKY QUARTET









Released in 2016 of the complete set of string quartets in a 2012 London performance of the cycle.


----------



## Dimace

sbmonty said:


> Are these hybrid CDs? Sounds very interesting.


YES, they are. (from Cybele, Germany) :tiphat:


----------



## Guest002

This will tie me up for the next 90+ minutes or so!

Gianandrea Gavazzeni, Chorus & Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Mirella Freni, Luciano Pavarotti in Pietro Mascagni's _L'amico Fritz_, If my metadata is to be trusted, this was recorded in 1969: Pavarotti is in very fine, young voice!


----------



## Bourdon

*Webern*

Passacaglia For Orchestra Op. 1

5 Movements Op. 5 - Version For String Orchestra (10:36)

6 Pieces For Orchestra Op. 6 (11:48)

J. S. Bach: Fuga (Ricercata) A 6 Voci - From "The Musical Offering"

Franz Schubert: German Dances Op. Post. D 820 (10:25)

Im Sommerwind - Idyll For Large Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber works part three for late afternoon and early evening.

Violin Sonata no.17 in C K296 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.18 in G K301 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.19 in E-flat K302 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.20 in C K303 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.21 in E-minor, K304 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.22 in A K305 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.23 in D K306 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.26 in B-flat K378 (1779):










_Serenade no.11_ in E-flat for two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns K375 (1781):










Flute Quartet no.3 in C K285b (c. 1781): 1.
Oboe Quartet in F K370 (1781): 2.

Performers:

Grumiaux Trio (1)
William Bennett - flute (1)
Neil Black - oboe (2)
Iona Brown - violin (2)
Stephen Shingles - viola (2)
Denis Vigay - cello (2)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Stenhammar's masterpiece superbly performed by N.Jarvi/GSO


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Complete Works For Piano Trio

Van Baerle Trio

Release Date: 2nd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: CC72847
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 5 cd's

CD II


----------



## ELbowe

*Last night on Mezzo TV Kazuki Yamada and Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo were featured. 
A very pleasant concert began with Mozart's 'A little night music' and Piano Concerto No.12. 
I may have even started to nod a bit, and I was suddenly 100% awake as they moved onto 
Arnold Schonberg's Transfigured Night, Op.4 (Orchestral version). I never heard this it before and was totally surprised by how melodic it was (yes!! the Schonberg preconceived syndrome is rife) …it even sounded, dare I say, "Romantic". This morning I looked online and found this Orchestral version appears rare as there are lots of the original String Trio recordings. Belated New Years wishes for all!

Schönberg, Haydn: Transfigured Night / Cello Concerto's 1 & 2
Alisa Weilerstein, Trondheim Soloists (Lotsberg)
PentaTone 2018*


----------



## Flamme

Last June London's Wigmore Hall played host to the first live concert broadcasts since the start of the Covid lockdown. In this programme of highlights from the moving month-long series, Andrew McGregor introduces pianist Imogen Cooper in Schubert's 12 German Dances, D790, cellist Steven Isserlis and pianist Mishka Rushdie Momen in Schumann's Three Romances, and tenor Mark Padmore and pianist Mitsuko Uchida in Schubert's great song-cycle Winterreise.

Schubert: 12 German Dances, D790
Imogen Cooper (piano)
(First broadcast on 15 June 2020)

Schumann: Three Romances, Op. 94
Steven Isserlis (cello)
Mishka Rushdie Momen (piano)
(First broadcast on 8 June 2020)

Schubert: Winterreise, D911
Mark Padmore (tenor)
Mitsuko Uchida (piano)
(First broadcast on 26 June 2020)








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qklg


----------



## starthrower

Missa Solemnis

Quite a stirring performance even at low volume. This CD doesn't sound too good cranked up, anyway. It's a bit harsh and bright.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Complete Works For Piano Trio

Van Baerle Trio

Release Date: 2nd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: CC72847
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 5 cd's

CD III


----------



## Guest002

It seems my random mistress is intent on making me listen to assorted operas I had long neglected (which I'm happy about, actually!). This time, Amilcare Ponchielli's _La Gioconda_, with Bruno Bartoletti conducting the National Philharmonic Orchestra and Montserrat Caballé and Luciano Pavarotti (again!) doing vocal duty above and beyond.


----------



## opus55

Debussy: Jeux; Images for Orchestra
André Cluytens|Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire


----------



## Bkeske

Maazel - 'The Cleveland Years' collection box set. DECCA 2015 release.

Listening to disc #1 - Debussy. Listen to these from many other conductors and orchestras, so usually skip these in this set, but today, I will take a close listen. Recorded in 1977 and 1978.


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony No.1 from this set
Well this is certainly entertaining, dramatic stuff and quite a rollercoaster ride, even got some piano parts in the mix
Good stuff


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148350


*Antonio Vivaldi*

La Cetra - Violin Concertos, op. 9 nos. 1-12

Holland Baroque Society
Rachel Podger, soloist and musical leader

2012


----------



## Malx

*Martinu, Symphony No 1 - Bamberg SO, Neeme Jarvi.*

Excellent choice for this weeks Saturday Symphony.


----------



## ELbowe

*Nice to revisit an auld haunt if only in my dreams ....wonderfully balanced repertoire here:
David Leigh Plays The Organ Of St. Patrick's Cathedral, Dublin 2016
Priory ‎- Great European Organs - No. 99*


----------



## Malx

First addition to the collection this year came through the letter box this morning:

*Stravinsky, 3 Pieces from The Firebird & 3 Movements from Petrushka - Beatrice Rana.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, The Spider's Banquet*

I know this is about a spider and things trapped in its web (maybe that explains the picture on the cover), but just as music, it is wonderful.


----------



## Taplow

Page 1797 of _Current Listening Vol VI_. In 1797 CE the following works were composed:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata, Op. 7, in E-flat
Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 76
Eberl: 2 Sonatas for Keyboard 4-Hands, Op. 7
Viotti: Concerto for Violin No. 22 in A minor

I have chosen the Viotti in this recording with Edo de Waart conducting the Concertgebouw:










Also, both Schubert and Donizetti were born this year.


----------



## Bkeske

Continuing with the Maazel Cleveland collection. The Debussy was very nice indeed.

CD #5; Glinka, Rimsky-Korsakov, and Scriabin


----------



## pmsummer

CAROLS
_From the Old & New Worlds_
Theatre of Voices
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## MusicSybarite

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 148328
> 
> 
> Neeme Järvi conducting the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra and Bengt Forsberg on piano, and Jörgen Pettersno on saxophone, in Eduard Tubin's _Symphony No. 6_, which apparently dates from 1954 and which I like a lot. As I do much else in this BIS collection, it has to be said.


A vibrant, rhythmically complex work.


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: The Art of Fugue* Musica Antiqua Koln, Goebel on Archiv









Music on the dry side? Perhaps - but rather satisfying when in the mood for it, especially as performed on this CD.


----------



## starthrower

Four Pieces on Spotify. First listen to these. I like them!


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber works part four for the rest of tonight.

Violin Sonata no.24 in F K376 (1781):
Violin Sonata no.25 in F K377 (1781):
Violin Sonata no.27 in G K379 (1781):
Violin Sonata no.28 in E-flat K380 (1781):










Horn Quintet in E-flat K407 (1782):

Performed by Timothy Brown (horn), Iona Brown (violin), Stephen Shingles (viola), Anthony Jenkins (viola) and Denis Vigay (cello)










Arrangement of six preludes and fugues by J.S. Bach and W.F. Bach for string trio K404a (1782):

Performed by the Grumiaux Trio


----------



## Guest002

Oh, a little Light Listening to wrap the day up! 

And, at full volume, to keep the neighbours amused. :devil:

Krzysztof Penderecki's _Seven Gates of Jerusalem_. Boris Carmeli conducting a plethora of artists, including Kazimierz Kord, Wieslaw Ochman, Jadwiga Rappe, Romuald Tesarowicz and Izabella Klosinska.


----------



## Rambler

*Johann Christian Bach: La Clemenza di Scipione* Rhenish Kantorei, Das Kleine Konzert conducted by Hernann Max on cpo









Here we have an Opera by the London Bach.

The music is pleasing, but like much of the Opera seria genre, it's not that compelling to me. But I like to have representative works to help my musical 'education'!

It's also rather easy to here the influence that this composer had on Mozart - composer I love.


----------



## Bkeske

Time for something completely different....

From my Boulez/Cleveland box set:


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## pmsummer

ALLELUIA NATIVITAS
_Music and Carols for a Medieval Christmas_
*Pérotin - Smert - others*
Orlando Consort

_Metronome_


----------



## SanAntone

*Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires* (Tango Operita)
Gidon Kremer


----------



## Bkeske

Box set day I guess. Anima Eterna Brugge. Schubert - The Complete Symphonies, disc #3. Released 2012


----------



## starthrower

Disc one: No.1, Op.118 / No.14, Op.131
Recorded in Philadelphia 5/6/2019


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

December 1949, Berlin Philharmonic. John Ardoin in The Furtwangler Record points out the shortcomings of this interpretation, and I guess he knows more about these things than I do, but it sounds fine to me.


----------



## Bkeske

Arte Nova Classics 2005


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Cello Suites 2, 3, and 6 (Disk two, disk one yesterday)









Beethoven Piano Sonatas #8 (Pathetique), #14 (Moonlight), #23 (Appassionata), and #26 (Les adieux). (Disk one, disk two will be tomorrow)









Beethoven Violin Sonatas #6, #3 and 9 'Kreutzer' (Disk three, the two previous disks the two previous days)









Bruckner Symphony #4 (From Spotify)


----------



## Guest002

Joseph Haydn's _Die Schöpfung_, John Eliot Gardiner conducting the Monteverdi Choir and the English Baroque Soloists.

I sang the tenor solo in Adelaide Cathedral. Highlight of my singing life... But I still think it goes on about a third too long!


----------



## Desertpilot

If you are familiar with Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher, don't miss out on this one. Available as a 24/96 FLAC stereo download and SACD. I've listened to this version once now and I am very impressed.

Marcus
Las Vegas, NV


----------



## pmsummer

VERLEIH UNS FRIEDEN GNÄDIGLICH
*16th - 17th Century German Protestant Church Music*
Hille Perl - treble viol
Anna Maria Friman - soprano 
Lee Santana - lute
Sirius Viols

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## KenOC

Igor Levit playing the Hammerklavier. The whole cycle is near the top of the heap. Ah, now the slow movement. Is this Beethoven's longest slow movement? Somebody called it "the mausoleum of our collective sorrows." Well, it's for sure you'll never hear it at a square dance!


----------



## pmsummer

THE GLORY OF GABRIELI
_Antiphonal Music for Brass Choirs_
*Giovanni Gabrieli*
Empire Brass Quintet
_and Friends_
Rolf Smedvig - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## ClassicalMaestro

krzysztof Penderecki


----------



## Bkeske

NMC Records 2003

Colin Matthews - Hidden Variables

Disc #1 : Sonata #5 'Landscape' & Cello Concerto #1

Alexander Baillie; cello
London Sinfonietta
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra 
John Carewe conductor

Disc #2 : Hidden Variables, Memorial, Quatrain, Machine & Dreams

London Symphony Orchestra 
Michael Tilson Thomas conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

William Youn (piano)

Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra, Friedemann Riehle


----------



## Guest




----------



## WVdave

Dvořák; ‎Piano Quartets Op. 23 & 87
Beaux Arts Trio, Walter Trampler 
Philips ‎- 6880 045, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, Italy, 1972.


----------



## MusicSybarite

The maligned Karajan 6th. But, why maligned? It's wonderful every bit. An alternative approach. In addition, what Karajan does in the slow movement is almost the meaning of perfection. The sentiment of longing, the countryside, comforting and sorrowful memories. A very disciplined, flawless, overwhelming orchestra under the baton of one of those who understood its functioning.

A perennial slow movement for me. It's that exceptional!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109/ Piano Sonata No. 31 in A flat major, Op. 110

Daniel-Ben Pienaar


----------



## KenOC

More Beethoven (why not?) Claudio Arrau plays the Waldstein, live. Sweat drips off his face, but he has too much class to wipe it off in concert. A class act all the way.


----------



## Bkeske

Deutsche Grammophon 2010


----------



## Rogerx

JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)

Bach, C P E: Viola da gamba Sonata in D MAJOR Wq137 H559
Bach, J S: Viola da Gamba Sonata No. 1 in G major, BWV1027
Bach, J S: Viola da Gamba Sonata No. 2 in D major, BWV1028
Bach, J S: Viola da Gamba Sonata No. 3 in G minor, BWV1029
Bach, J S: Viola da Gamba Sonatas Nos. 1-3, BWV1027-10


----------



## MusicSybarite

Some recent listening:

*Florent Schmitt:* La tragédie de Salomé (Falletta, Buffalo Phil. Orch.)

*Ernest Bloch:* Symphony in E-flat (Atlas, Royal Phil. Orch.)

And this stunning performance of Dutilleux's _Ainsi la nuit_. Such an eerie piece.


----------



## Gothos

I really like this CD.
Now I have to find Vol.2


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler ‎- Symphony No. 2 In C Minor "Resurrection"

Beverly Sills, Florence Kopleff

Utah Symphony Orchestra- Maurice Abravanel .


----------



## Gothos

Now playing Disc 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 1

Doric String Quartet

String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor
String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major


----------



## vincula

Lovely clarinet quintets, that should be better known.

















Schmidt and fresh coffee beans. Despite the pandemic and other nuisances, life looks up!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert - Symphony No.4


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber works part five for either side of the grocery run.

_Serenade no.12_ in C-minor for two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns K388 (bet. 1782-83):










String Quartet no.14 [_Spring_] in G K387 (1782):
String Quartet no.15 in D-minor K421 (1783):
String Quartet no.16 in E- flat K428 (1783):

Performed by the Quartetto Italiano










Duo in G for violin and viola K423 (1783): 
Duo in B-flat for violin and viola K424 (1783):

Performed by Arthur Grumiaux (violin) and Arrigo Pelliccia (viola)










Quintet in E-flat for piano, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon K452 (1784):

Performed by Alfred Brendel (piano), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Hermann Baumann (horn) and Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)


----------



## jim prideaux

Barshai and the WDR SO performing Shostakovich's 11th Symphony '1905'

Early this morning I listened to a live recording of the CSO conducted by Solti performing Mahler's 5th Symphony (courtesy of 'Alexa')


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Guest002

Asger Pedersen playing all sorts of organ music on a fine-sounding instrument, but I'm specifically listening to the ones written by Vincent Lübeck.


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater

and Scarlatti Concerti Grossi

Mirella Freni (soprano), Teresa Berganza (mezzo)

Solisti dell'orchestra "Scarlatti" Napoli, Ettore Gracis


----------



## Malx

*Ravel, Miroirs & La Valse - Beatrice Rana.*

Extremely good playing matched with excellent sound - not a bad combination.


----------



## Guest002

Cristoforo Caresana's _La Pastorale_. Antonio Florio directing the Cappella de' Turchini. A lovely performance.


----------



## sbmonty

Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 In D, Op. 51
Ardeo Quartet


----------



## Malx

Making a start on my quest to listen through my Solti Wagner & DG Complete R Strauss Opera boxes during 2021 . The intention is to start with the earliest opera and follow in the sequence of composition

*R Strauss, Guntram - Soloists, Hungarian Army Chorus, Hungarian State Orchestra, Eve Queler*

Much more enjoyable than I had anticipated - good start.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann: Lieder

Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano) with Malcolm Martineau, Hester Dickson, Benjamin Appl, John Mark Ainsley & Johnny Langridge


----------



## Dimace

As a ''serial'' collector I avoid new recordings (with the exception of those are coming in a limited number) but this one (mainly because of the* Franck's Violin-Piano Sonatas*) is very good and enjoyable. Grieg's *Violin - Piano Sonatas and Dvorak's Romantic Pieces *are also very well performed. *Renaud *sounds very good to my ears (I'm not violin expert though)* Khatia* is Khatia (very good pianist, here I found her a little bit loud (all the concert pianists have this problem. For this reason here in Germany we have Concert and Accompanying pianists) and this makes the violin to be even louder... NO PROBLEM though.)


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Making a start on my quest to listen through my Solti Wagner & DG Complete R Strauss Opera boxes during 2021 . The intention is to start with the earliest opera and follow in the sequence of composition
> 
> *R Strauss, Guntram - Soloists, Hungarian Army Chorus, Hungarian State Orchestra, Eve Queler*
> 
> Much more enjoyable than I had anticipated - good start.


Excellent Set, good collectible. Recommended! (the Orchestral Song with Jessye are also super.)


----------



## Guest002

Christophe Rousset playing harpsichord-ish works by Louis Marchand.


----------



## SanAntone

*Durufle: Complete Choral Works- Requiem*









Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge, Richard Marlow, Clare Wilkinson

This collection of all of Duruflé's sacred music is my favorite. *Clare Wilkinson*'s performance of the "Pie Jesu" from the _Requiem_ is second only to *Janet Baker*'s with *Sir Philip Ledger*, whose _Requiem_ might be slightly better overall than the one included in this box. But for a complete set, it can't be beat, IMO.


----------



## Guest002

A rather good version of John Gay's _The Beggar's Opera_ , The Pro Arte orchestra and chorus conducted by Malcom Sargent, with the wonderful Owen Brannigan as Peachum, Elsie Morison as Polly, Monica Sinclair as Lucy and John Cameron swashbuckling away as Macheath. A fun recording (though I'm usually more partial to Britten's 're-imaginging' of it!)


----------



## Rogerx

Good Night!- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Balakirev: Berceuse
Chopin: Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
Dessner: Song for Octave
Lachenmann: Wiegenmusik
Liszt: Wiegenlied (Chant du berceau), S198


----------



## eljr

Desprez: Missa Ave maris stella

WESER-RENAISSANCE Bremen, Manfred Cordes

Release Date: 30th Jan 2012
Catalogue No: 7775902
Label: CPO
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

One of Spotify's users has created a playlist of the *Naxos Guitar Laureate Series,* nearly 900 tracks of wonderful guitar music.

Right now:

_12 Etudes: No. 9_, *Heitor Villa-Lobos* - Johannes Möller.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons & other concertos

John Corigliano (violin), Harold Gomberg (oboe), John Wummer (flute)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## SanAntone

*Granados: Piano Works*
Myriam Barbaux-Cohen









_Libro de horas_


----------



## Flamme

It's New Year's Day and Jennifer Lucy Allan is here to exorcise the demons from 2020 with music for a more hopeful future, from Alice Coltrane's swirling mantras to a dreamy sound collage by artist and sailor Rip Hayman. There'll be selections from a new box set of previously unreleased music by the guitarist and 'Zen Buddhist cowboy' Robbie Basho, and the kaleidoscopic echoes of composer Pauline Anna Strom from her first album in thirty years. Plus, for anyone who still needs reassuring, we feature a cassette that simply repeats the word 'OK' until it loses all meaning and becomes something else entirely.

Produced by Katie Callin.
A Reduced Listening production for BBC Radio 3.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qnd8


----------



## SearsPoncho

Shostakovich - Symphony #7 - Bernstein/CSO

DG's orchestral cds from the 80's don't always have the audio quality one would expect, but this is one of its better ones. One of the most devastating accounts of suffering and grieving I've heard. 

Mozart - Piano Trio K564 - Gilels/Kogan/Rostropovich


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber works part six for the rest of today..

Violin Sonata no.32 in B-flat K454 (1784): 
Violin Sonata no.33 in E-flat K481 (1785):

n.b Violin Sonatas nos. 29/30/31 K402/403/404 not included in this set (they were left by Mozart in fragmentary form and completed by Abbé Maximilian Stadler)










String Quartet no.17 [_Hunt_] in B-flat K458 (1784):
String Quartet no.18 in A K464 (1785):
String Quartet no.19 [_Dissonance_] in C K465 (1785):

Performed by the Quartetto Italiano










Piano Quartet no.1 in G-minor K478 (1785): 1.
Piano Quartet no.2 in E-flat K493 (1786): 2.
Trio for clarinet, viola and piano [_Kegelstatt_] in E-flat K498 (1786): 3.

Performers:

Beaux Arts Trio (1, 2)
Bruno Giuranna - viola (1, 2)
Stephen Kovacevich - piano (3)
Jack Brymer - clarinet (3)
Patrick Ireland - viola (3)


----------



## ELbowe

*This year will be the year of expansion of my musical horizons. I know about good intentions but I will make a start here: Webern. 
Disc 47/48; looking forward to "Six Pieces for Orchestra." Read an excellent commentary by someone on here about exploring these…can't remember who or where!? 
Pierre Boulez • Various ‎- The Complete Columbia Album Collection
Sony Classical ‎67 CD, Compilation, Box. 2014*


----------



## cougarjuno

I've had this recording of the Franck Symphony and the tone poem Le Chasseur Maudit with Jesus Lopez-Cobos and the Cincinnati Symphony since it was released in 1990 -- always nice to come back to this war horse every now and then.


----------



## Desertpilot

I just downloaded in multichannel surround (24/96) from Chandos (CHSA 5140) Elgar: Sea Pictures; The Dream of Gerontius. This 2014 SACD was well reviewed on HR Audio.Net. I gave it a listen and decided to buy the download.

Marcus
Las Vegas, NV


----------



## Guest002

Konrad Junghänel conducting Cantus Cöln and Concerto Palatino in lovely performances of choral music by members of the Bach family who came before Johann Sebastian. Currently enjoying _Unser Leben ist ein Schatten_ by Johann Bach (1604 - 1673), who was Johann Sebastian's Grandfather's brother. (I think that means he was -or would have been, if he'd lasted a decade or so longer- his great uncle)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I'm going to listen through the TC top symphonies list for a while to bring in the new year.

Finished #1 this morning:


----------



## Joe B

Listening to some James MacMillan today.

earlier - Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in MacMillan's "Miserere":










current listening - James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra and Radio Choir in his "Magnificat" and "Nunc Dimittis":









next up - Markus Stenz leading the Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra and Radio Choir with the National Youth Choir in MacMillan's "St Luke Passion":


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2017

2 SACD set


----------



## Guest002

Francis Poulenc's _Organ Concerto_, Richard Hickox conducting the City of London Sinfonia and Gillian Weir doing sterling work at the organ console.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Bax - Cello Concerto 
*

I listened to this a couple weeks ago and definitely needed a relisten as it's a lot to digest. It's so interesting to hear Bax's unique style applied to a cello concerto. The textures and colorful soundscapes are so dense and lush and the solo part is beyond lovely. I love the amazing amount of detail that goes into Bax's orchestration, the quiet subsidiary parts are painstakingly made to be heard clearly and there's always something interesting going on in every active part, which is especially true for the symphonies.


----------



## Taplow

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I'm going to listen through the TC top symphonies list for a while to bring in the new year.


Sounds like a wonderful idea! Unfortunately, *AbsolutelyBaching*'s random mistress visits me all too often to have any sort of attention span for this sort of endeavour. Tonight, she lead me to…

Brahms: 4 Ernste Gesänge, Op. 121
Janet Baker, André Previn
Warner Classics (Originally Parlophone/EMI LP, 1978)


----------



## Rambler

*Mr Abel's Fine Airs* Susanne Heinrich (viola da gamba) on hyperion









A disc of solo viola da gamba pieces by Carl Friedrich Abel. At nearly 80 minutes I suspected this disc would outstay it's welcome. But no, this is quality music played in great style. A wonderful CD, and a 2008 Gramophone Award winner.


----------



## pmsummer

ELIZABETHAN CHRISTMAS ANTHEMS
*Orlando Gibbons - William Byrd - Thomas Tomkins - Martin Peerson - John Amner - Anthony Holborne - John Bull - Anonymous*
Rose Consort of Viols
Red Byrd - vocal ensemble
_
Amon Ra_


----------



## Joe B

Olivia Vermeulen (mezzo-soprano) and Jan Philip Schulze (piano):


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Symphony No 3 'Eroica' and Symphony N 4* Tonhalle Orchester Zurich conducted by David Zinman on Arte Nova









Lively accounts of these two symphonies. Modern instruments put played under the influence (I think) of period instrument performances. Maybe too brisk for some tastes? These performances are quite refreshing alternatives to the old school performances (which I would not want to be without!)


----------



## Guest002

I've never actually heard a Brünnhilde merely approximate a top note in the 'Hoia ho-to' bit before, three times in a row. It was quite excruciating 

That said, it's a live performance, Günter Neuhold conducting, the Badischer Staatsopernchor and Staatskapelle, Carla Pohl as the aforementioned Brünnhilde, Edward Cook as Siegmund and John Wegner as Wotan. Very much worth listening to, dramatically and for (most of) the singing, but I think I'd prefer my Solti on the whole.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Richard Strauss again. Don Juan played by Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin and Robin Ticciati. I used to love Strauss back in high-school. My youth has returned. HURRA!


----------



## pmsummer

THE GARDEN OF EARTHLY DELIGHTS
_Le Jardin des Délices_
*Guillame de Machaut - Anonymous Various Mediterranean - Alexandre Agricola*
La Nef

_Dorian_


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 13, 14 & 15

Takacs Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148413


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-10

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

1974-1977, remastered 1988, reissued 2002


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto and Romances 1 & 2* Itzhak Perlman with the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Daniel Perlman on EMI.









The Violin Concerto is not one of my favourite of Beethoven's works, but it is very enjoyable especially as played on thid disc.


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Concerto in Dm for Two Violins BWV 1043, Violin Concerti in Am and E, and a reconstructed double violin concerto in Dm BWV 1060. Gorgeous.









Beethoven Piano Sonatas nos. 17 'Tempest' & 29 'Hammerklavier' (Disk two, disk one was yesterday)









Schubert String Quintet in C. Can it get any better than this?









Bruckner Symphony no 5


----------



## Rmathuln

*J. S. Bach: Leipzig Chorales*
Wolfgang Rubsam, organ


----------



## Rmathuln

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 148392
> 
> 
> Christophe Rousset playing harpsichord-ish works by Louis Marchand.


Just splurged for his 11 CD traversal of F. Couuperin

A master of the Baroque keyboard is Rousset


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Carl Nielsen & Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart : Clarinet concertos

Julian Bliss

Royal Northern Sinfonia - Mario Venzago


----------



## Rmathuln

MusicSybarite said:


> The maligned Karajan 6th. But, why maligned? It's wonderful every bit. An alternative approach. In addition, what Karajan does in the slow movement is almost the meaning of perfection. The sentiment of longing, the countryside, comforting and sorrowful memories. A very disciplined, flawless, overwhelming orchestra under the baton of one of those who understood its functioning.
> 
> A perennial slow movement for me. It's that exceptional!


Why is it maligned?

In my opinion Karajan performs this symphony as it was R. Strauss


----------



## Rmathuln

*J. S. Bach: Concerto in A minor BWV593*
Jean Guillou , organ
Rec. 1966


----------



## KenOC

A fine account of Liszt's single-piano transcription of the Choral Symphony.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Witold **Lutosławski *- "_Little Suite"_

A rather overlooked piece of music, IMHO.

A treasured recording in my collection (Hi-Res Qobuz download).

C/W with a superb "_Symphony no.4_" and equally good "_Concerto For Orchestra"_

A Polish and German affair.

A fabulous record label too .........


----------



## pmsummer

...AND...
_A collection of contemporary sacred music interspersed songs from the Laudario di Cortona, Italy._
*Arvo Pärt - Julia Wolfe - Caroline Shaw - Anonymous Italian 13th C.*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Leopold Koželuch - String Quartets No. 1 - 3 *

This isn't something I'm listening to right now, rather a month or two ago and wanted to share here but forgot. I think these string quartets are a hidden gem from a composer who's what you'd call the opposite of a household name, and are shockingly inventive and charismatic pieces that are totally worth a listen. While his technique is probably not as refined as what you'd expect from Mozart or Haydn, it doesn't diminish how enjoyable these are at all. One of my favorite moments is in the 1st C major quartet where the cello goes rogue in a brazen way I'm not used to hearing from classical era quartets!

I can't get a picture in here so here's a spotify link for the album by the Stamic Quartet:


----------



## Joe B

Disc 9 of 9 - Daniel Barenboim leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Anton Bruckner's "Symphony No. 9":


----------



## pmsummer

OLD GAUTIERS NIGHTINGHALL
_French & English Lute Music_
*Nicolas Bouvier - Pierre Gaultier - Simon Ives - Thomas Mace - Rene Mesangeau*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Ramée_


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Yundi (piano/conductor), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I'm listening through the TC top symphonies list for a while to bring in the new year.

Tonight is #2


----------



## Bkeske

Been a day of football watching. My beloved Browns finally got into the playoffs.

But, to finalize my day, some music...

Václav Neumann Conducts Martinů, Symphony #1/Inventions. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1978 Czechoslovakia


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Started the new year with some Beethoven and a favourite performance

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 Fricsay, Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker/Irmgard Seefried/Chor der St. Hedwig's-Kathedrale, Berlin/Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Maureen Forrester/Ernst Haefliger/Friedrich Schiller/Friedrich Schiller/Werner Wolf/Otto Gerdes/Otto Gerdes/Werner Wolf.










And had to have some Brahms too.

Brahms: Symphony No. 2. Abbado, Berlin.










Martinu: Symphony No. 1 Jirí Belohlávek, BBC Symphonie Orchestra. For Saturday Symphony and an energizing fun work.










Bruckner: Symphonies 4, 5, 6. Rundfunk-Sinfonie Orchester Berlin, Heinz Rogner. Fleet and on point, this is a credible series (symphones 4-9) though the orchestra isn't quite the Philharmonic.










Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5, Miaskovsky SYmphony No. 21. Petrenko, Oslo. Excellent performances.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rmathuln said:


> Why is it maligned?
> 
> In my opinion Karajan performs this symphony as it was R. Strauss


I've read some dismissive comments somewhere about Karajan conducting Mahler's symphonies 5 and 6. According to them, they were not performed like Mahler intended. Nonsense.


----------



## MusicSybarite

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> *Leopold Koželuch - String Quartets No. 1 - 3 *
> 
> This isn't something I'm listening to right now, rather a month or two ago and wanted to share here but forgot. I think these string quartets are a hidden gem from a composer who's what you'd call the opposite of a household name, and are shockingly inventive and charismatic pieces that are totally worth a listen. While his technique is probably not as refined as what you'd expect from Mozart or Haydn, it doesn't diminish how enjoyable these are at all. One of my favorite moments is in the 1st C major quartet where the cello goes rogue in a brazen way I'm not used to hearing from classical era quartets!
> 
> I can't get a picture in here so here's a spotify link for the album by the Stamic Quartet:


Other quartets I've found immensely enjoyable by a seldom known composer are the three string quartets by Johan Kalliwoda (or Jan Kalivoda). They were a revelation to me the last year. Not particularly deep works, but rather fun, frolicsome.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz, Ravel and Debussy/Adams

Les nuits d'été, Shéhérazade, Le livre de Baudelaire (After Debussy's L. 64)

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc30


----------



## Gothos

Early morning listening?


----------



## Rogerx

The New York Concert - Evgeny Kissin & Emerson Quartet

Evgeny Kissin (piano)

Emerson Quartet


----------



## Guest002

Henri Frémart's _Mass Jubilate Deo_, performed by Peter Bennet and the Ensemble Dumont.


----------



## Rogerx

Ockeghem: Missæ cuiusvis toni & prolationum

The Sound and the Fury


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

From the TC top string quartet list...

#1 Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"








ETA #2 Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132


----------



## flamencosketches

BlackAdderLXX said:


> From the TC top string quartet list...
> 
> #1 Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
> View attachment 148426


Great recording! That was the one that made it all click for me with this piece.










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.10 in E-flat major, op.74, the "Harp". Belcea Quartet

I've been slowly working my way through this set (which is presented in an unusual order) and enjoying every bit of it along the way. These are killer performances from an ensemble that is seriously committed to these works. Very well done. Anyway, this one is probably my favorite of the middle quartets, if not the Serioso.


----------



## Rogerx

*Josef Suk (4 January 1874 - 29 May 1935)*



Suk: Asrael & A Fairy Tale

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Ingélou

*Boccherini, Complete Cello Concertos, Brilliant Classics, YouTube.* 





Lovely & thoughtful.
(PS - The 18th century lady on the video picture looks like Helen Mirren.  )


----------



## Merl

A great purchase. Thanks for the tip, Jos.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber works part seven scattered throughout this afternoon.

String Quartet no.20 [_Hoffmeister_] in D K499 (1786):

Performed by the Quartetto Italiano










_Rondo_ in A for string quartet K464a - abandoned movement, completed by Erik Smith c. 1989 (1785 inc.): 1.
_Allegro_ in B-flat for string quintet K514a - abandoned movement, completed by Erik Smith c. 1989 (1787 inc.): 2.
Piano Trio no.2 in G K496 (1786): 3.
Piano Trio no.3 in B-flat K502 (1786): 4.
Flute Quartet no.4 in A K298 (prob. c. 1786-87): 5.

Performers:

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble (1, 2)
Beaux Arts Trio (3, 4)
Grumiaux Trio (5)
William Bennett - flute (5)










String Quintet no.2 in C-minor, K406, arr. of _Serenade no.12_ in C-minor for two oboes, two clarinets, two horns and two bassoons K388 (orig. by 1783 - arr. 1787):


----------



## Malx

Leg two of the 2021 Opera box challenge - Wagner.
Keeping with the plan of listening to the works in the sequence they were written - Wagner will start with:

*Wagner, Der Fliegende Hollander - Soloists, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti.*

It is obvious in the Overture that the Chicago brass were on form during this recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - The Symphonies

Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Bourdon

*Rossini*

String Sonatas


----------



## Rogerx

Victoria: Missa Ave Maris Stella

Westminster Cathedral Choir, David Hill


----------



## SearsPoncho

Berg - 3 Orchestral Pieces - C.Davis/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


Koechlin - String Quartet #1 - Ardeo Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: St Cecilia Mass

Barbara Hendricks, Laurence Dale, Jean-Philippe Lafont

Choeur de Radio-France, Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, Georges Prêtre


----------



## SanAntone

*SHOSTAKOVICH - STRING QUARTETS*
The Soviet Experience Volume 2
Pacifica Quartet • 2012









No. 4 in D Major, Op. 83


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.7


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Malx

Hovering around the edges of the String Quartet thread, as I do, I noted the selection of the Quartet No 1 of Charles Koechlin. As everything I had previously heard from Koechlin was decent enough I though why not give it a listen via Qobuz.

*Koechlin, String Quartet No 1 - Ardeo Quartet.*


----------



## Vasks

*Pergolesi - Overture to "Salustia" (Vlad/Arts CD)
Nardini - Violin Sonata in D (Melkus/Archiv LP)
C.P.E. Bach - Klavier Sonata in C minor, Wq.65/31 (Pletnev/DG CD)
Richter - Symphony No. 7 from "12 Grandes Symphonies" (Hakkinen/Naxos CD)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto*

A nice live recording from 1964 with Christian Ferras on violin with Eugen Jochum conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - Stravinsky: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments

Seymour Lipkin (piano), Lorne Munroe (cello), David Nadien (violin), William Lincer (viola)

New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148433


*Frédéric Chopin*

Etudes

Zlata Chochieva, piano

2014


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Listening to the TC top string concertos for 2021.

This morning:
#1 Brahms








#2 Mendelssohn


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto
*

Isaac Stern with Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Malx

*Weinberg, Symphony No 21 - Gidon Kremer (violin), Kremerata Baltica, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla.*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148435


*Edvard Grieg*

Lyric Pieces

Arietta, Waltz, Folk Melody, Norwegian Melody, op. 12 nos. 1, 2, 5, 6
Sylph, The Brook, Phantom, Homeward, op. 62 nos. 1, 4, 5, 6
Elegy, Waltz, Canon, op. 38 nos. 6, 7, 8
Wedding Day at Troldhaugen, op. 65 no. 6
Melody, op. 47 no. 3
At Your Feet, Evening in the Mountains, Cradle Song, op. 68 nos. 3, 4, 5
March of the Trolls, Notturno, op. 54 nos. 3, 4
Summer Evening, Gone, Remembrances, op. 71 nos. 2, 6, 7
Gade, Illusion, Homesickness, op. 57 nos. 2, 3, 6

Leif Ove Andsnes, piano
Performed on Grieg's piano at the composer's villa, Troldhaugen

2002


----------



## Malx

Two 20th century Symphonies No 3.

*Viktor Kalabis, Symphony No 3 - Czech PO, Jiri Belohlavek.*

*Egon Wellesz, Symphony No 3 - Vienna RSO, Gottfried Rabl.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber works part eight for the rest of today.

String Quintet no.3 in C K515 (1787):
String Quintet no.4 in G-minor K516 (1787):










_Allegro_ in B-flat for clarinet quintet K516c - rejected movement (1787): 1.
_Allegro_ in G K562e for string trio - rejected movement originally earmarked for the _Divertimento_ in E-flat for string trio K563 (1788): 2.
Piano Trio no.4 in E K542 (1788): 3.
Piano Trio no.5 in C K548 (1788): 4.

_Performers:_

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble (1, 2)
Beaux Arts Trio (3, 4)










Violin Sonata no.35 in A K526 (1787):
Violin Sonata no.36 in F K547 (1788):










_Divertimento_ in E-flat for string trio K563 (1788):

Performed by the Grumiaux Trio


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

And finally to round things out, my favorite form of classical music, the piano concerto. From the TC top keyboard concerto list:


#1 Mozart PC #20








#2 Brahms PC #2


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148442


*Joseph Haydn*

The Seasons

Freiburger Barockorchester
René Jacobs

2004, reissued 2013


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartets op.20 no.1-3*









*Aeolian String Quartet *


----------



## ELbowe

*This excellent compilation recording includes works by Czech organist and composer Bedřich Antonín Wiedermann:

Les Fresques 
Eva Bublová ‎(orgue) & Mezzo-soprano Karolína Berková Recorded live in Smetana Hall Prague and in St. Peter and Paul Basilica at Vyšehrad Prague Czech Republic 2004. ArcoDiva ‎ CD, Czech Republic 2005 *


----------



## Guest




----------



## Eramire156

*George Rochberg
Violin Concerto *









*Isaac Stern

Andre Previn
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Egmont, Wellington's Victory and Military Marches* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Herbert von Karajan on DG








Great and not so great Beethoven. The Egmont incidental music is great, especially as it includes the wonderful voice of Gundula Janowitz.

Now on to the not so great. Maybe Wellington's Victory is so bad it's good - well I believe it was good for Beethoven's bank balance.

The Military Marches are pretty mundane stuff.


----------



## Guest

A new name to me, but he plays very well. Some of his tempos are bit leisurely, though. Good sound.


----------



## Malx

An interesting little mix of American composers' pieces.

*Carl Ruggles, Sun-Treader.
William Schuman, Violin Concerto.*
Walter Piston, Symphony No 2.

All performed by the Boston SO orchestra conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas with Paul Zukofsky (violin)*.*


----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker: The Beloved Mezzo* on Warner Classics









The last CD from this 5 CD box. This consists of Lieder by Schubert, Schumann, Mendelssohn and Liszt.


----------



## SanAntone

*J. S. Bach: Inventions & Sinfonias, BWV 772-801*
Karin Kei Nagano


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Op. 111 & Op. 10 No.1* Claudio Arrau on Philips









A late sonata (the last) coupled with a much earlier one. I always think the first movement of the last sonata conjures up the tempestuous Beethoven of the middle period (Appassionata) followed by the variations movement in an entirely late Beethoven universe.

Satisfying performances here.


----------



## Posauner

Chicago Symphony Brass Live


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.14 in C-sharp minor, op.131. Belcea Quartet

I believe this is the recording to make this work finally "click" for me, though I already liked it plenty before. Damn, what a great work. It's just as special as everyone says it is. It's a great feeling, getting back into Beethoven's quartets. So much beautiful music in them.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> It's a great feeling, getting back into Beethoven's quartets. So much beautiful music in them.


I'm going through Robert Greenberg's lectures on the Beethoven quartets on Great Courses. If you haven't heard them and get the opportunity, they are worth going through.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## pmsummer

WEIHNACHTS-ORATORIUM
_Christmas Oratorio BWV 248_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Dorothea Röschmann - soprano
Andreas Scholl - alto
Werner Güra - tenor
Klaus Häger - bass
RIAS-Kammerchor
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
René Jacobs, director

_Harmonia Mundi[/IMG]_


----------



## Joachim Raff

Dvorak; Martinu - Piano Concertos
Ivo Kahánek (Artist), Bamberger Symphoniker

"One of my favourite discs bought in 2020"


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach : Six French Suites*
Andrea Bacchetti


----------



## Joe B

On CD 1 - Vernon Handley leading the Ulster Orchestra in Sir Arthur Bliss's "Checkmate Suite".
On CD 2 - Richard Hickox leading The Sinfonia Chorus and Northern Sinfonia in Sir Arthur Bliss's "Pastoral":


----------



## opus55

Richard Strauss: Salome


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Krystian Zimerman (piano/conductor), Polish Festival Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

Doing some streaming tonight, finding works I am unfamiliar with.....


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christus am Ölberge, Elegischer Gesang

Hanna-Leena Haapamäki, Jussi Myllys, Niklas Spångberg

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Bkeske

More surfing....


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr - Clarinet Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Michael Collins (clarinet)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Robin O'Neill


----------



## Gothos

I like this one so far...


----------



## Rogerx

Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 50/ Piano Concerto No. 3 in E minor, Op. 60 'Ballade'

Nikolai Demidenko (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Jerzy Maksymiuk


----------



## Gothos

Probably better known for his work in Hollywood(The Music Man).


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Zuill Bailey (cello)


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber works part nine of nine for morning and early afternoon.

String Quartet no.21 in D K575 (1789):
String Quartet no.22 in B-flat K589 (1790):
String Quartet no.23 in F K590 (1790):

Performed by the Quartetto Italiano










Piano Trio no.6 in G K564 (1788): 1.
'Piano Trio' in D-minor K442 - three unrelated movements posthumously completed by Abbé Maximilian Stadler and later edited by Karl Marguerre (c. 1785-90 inc.): 2.
Clarinet Quintet in A K581 (1789): 3.
_Allegro_ in F for clarinet, basset-horn and string trio K580b - abandoned movement, completed by Erik Smith c. 1989 (1790 inc.): 4.
_Minuet_ in B-flat for string quartet K589a - abandoned movement originally earmarked for String Quartet no.23 in F K590, completed by Erik Smith c. 1989 (1790 inc.): 5.
_Allegro moderato_ in A-minor for string quintet K515c - rejected movement (1791): 6.
_Adagio and Rondo_ in C for glass harmonica, flute, oboe, viola and cello K617 (1791): 7.
_Adagio_ in C for glass harmonica, K617a (1791): 8.

Performers:

Beaux Arts Trio (1, 2)
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble (3, 4, 5, 6)
Bruno Hoffmann (7, 8)
Aurèle Nicolet - flute (7)
Heinz Holliger - oboe (7)
Karl Schouten - viola (7)
Jean Decroos - cello (7)










String Quintet no.5 in D K593 (1790):
String Quintet no.6 in E-flat K614 (1791):


----------



## Guest002

Some Johann Abraham Schmierer (specifically his Orchestral Suite No. 4 on this occasion), Ensemble Tourbillon, directed by Petr Wagner.


----------



## Guest002

Johann Christoph Altnickol's Mass in D minor, Jörg Straube conducting the Musica Alta Ripa and the Norddeutsche Figuralchor.


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Solo & Double Violin Concertos - Andrew Manze, Rachel Podger, Academy of Ancient Music, Andrew Manze.*

An excellent disc - the first one I reach for off the shelves for these pieces.


----------



## Jacck

Hans Huber - Symphony 3


----------



## Guest002

Laurence Cummings playing assorted Louis Couperin harpsichord works. I love the harpsichord!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
8th September 2017
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
October 2017
Disc of the Month
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2017
The Times Records of the Year
2017
Finalist - Instrumental
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2018
Finalist - Instrumental
Winner - Solo Instrument
International Classical Music Awards
2018
Winner - Solo Instrument


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Still listening through the TC top works lists:
(3) Beethoven Eroica symphony:








(3) Dvorak cello concerto:








(3) Rach PC #2:








(3) Beethoven SQ #13 & grosse fugue:


----------



## Guest002

Despite what the cover art says, I'm actually listening to Marco Gioseppe Peranda's _Missa in A minor_ that Suzuki included as filler on his wonderful CD of Bach Lutheran Masses. It's gorgeous. Well, it's Suzuki, so you might expect that...


----------



## Merl

An excellent set from the Brodskys.


----------



## Guest002

My random music selector seems to think I need to listen to quite a few masses today. Perhaps it is worried by the state of my soul!

Anyway: Jacob Obrecht's _Missa Maria Zart_ by the Tallis Scholars directed by Peter Phillips.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Viola Sonatas

Veronika Hagen (viola), Paul Gulda (piano), Iris Vermillion (contralto)


----------



## SanAntone

I've not listened to *Andras Schiff*'s Decca *Bach* recordings since the ECM releases began to appear, but today I will be living with the Decca Bach solo keyboard box.









Inventions


----------



## Guest002

More misleading album art: I'm actually listening to Christoph Graupner's _Magnificat in C_, which is filler on this disk of Keiser's choral work. Jürgen Ochs directing the Rastatter Hofkapelle.


----------



## Bulldog

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 148482
> 
> 
> Laurence Cummings playing assorted Louis Couperin harpsichord works. I love the harpsichord!


Cummings is one of my favorite harpsichordists, and the disc above is a beauty - wonderful phrasing, pacing, and sound. Cumming's rendition of the Suite in D major is especially tasty.


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Ancient Airs & Dances and Trittico Bottiecelliano

Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Jésus López-Cobos


----------



## Guest002

I'm not doing all five symphonies!

Arthur Honegger's _Symphony No. 2_, Charles Dutoit and the Bavarian Radio Orchestra. Finally, some 20th Century music!


----------



## Ingélou

Feeling doleful, but a bit of 'Semper Dolens' Dowland will always cheer me up.
He makes melancholy so beautiful that wallowing is enjoyable, and distracts me from my particular angst. 

Listening to this video on YouTube:






John Dowland - Seaven Teares: Music of John Dowland (The King's Noyse/David Douglass; Paul O'Dette)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #1 (Op. 2, #1) - Claudio Arrau (1964)


Beethoven - Piano Sonata #2 (Op. 2, #2) - Claudio Arrau (1964)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148494


*Frédéric Chopin*

Impromptus, waltzes, and mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

2019


----------



## Guest002

I love these: Ernest Bloch's _Three Jewish Poems_, Dalia Atlas Sternberg conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

*Joe Cutler - Elsewhereness (Grazinyte-Tyla/NMC)
Thomas Ades - Sonata da caccia (composer +/EMI)
Simon Bainbridge - Ad Ora Incerta (Bickley/NMC)*


----------



## Rogerx

*Alfred Brendel KBE (born 5 January 1931)*










Bach: Italian Concerto, Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue & other works for keyboard

Alfred Brendel (piano)

Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
Chorale Prelude BWV659 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'
Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D minor, BWV903
Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV904
Fantasia in A minor, BWV922
Italian Concerto, BWV971


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Beecham the forerunner

Dance Rhapsody No.2
Summer Evening
On Hearing the first Cuckoo in Spring
Summer Night on the River
A Song before Sunrise
Fennimore and Gerda - intermezzo
Immelin prelude
Songs of the Sunset


----------



## SanAntone

*Boris Begelman: Bach - Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin*











> The Strad Issue: April 2018
> Description: A heroic journey into the heights of the violin repertoire
> Musicians: Boris Begelman (violin)
> Works: BACH Sonatas and Partitas for violin BWV1001-6
> Catalogue Number: DEUTSCHE HARMONIA MUNDI 88985466112 (2 CDS)
> 
> Boris Begelman, a regular on the Baroque music circuit, plays Bach as if telling a story, and a very good storyteller he is. His playing is engaging and conversational, with a spiritual quality, while the dances are often gentle and reflective. He treats the flowing runs of the Adagio from the G minor Sonata with rhythmic freedom, as if they were improvisatory flourishes. In the Allemande of the First Partita there is space between the dotted quaver-semiquaver groupings; the music is light and rocking, and the Double that follows has a similar sense of introspective musing. There is spaciousness in these performances, complemented by the generous acoustic of the recording.
> 
> There is also plenty of energy, and sometimes a touch of grit, as in the Bourrée of the A minor Sonata, where his playing is accented and emphatic. In the Fugue the broken chords have rough edges, while the interweaving themes are shaped with firm contrasts of dynamic weight. The melody of the Andante is vividly shaped as the accompanying quavers trudge beneath. The opening Allemande of the D minor Partita is severe. The great Chaconne is brisk and stern, with the bow biting into the string. There is some brief respite at the return from the tonic major to minor, but this is magnificent, granitic playing.
> 
> Begelman phrases the Preludio of the E major Partita beautifully, without interrupting the flow, and the Gavotte has a swing to it. This is a fine set, emotionally rich, musically satisfying and always entertaining.
> 
> TIM HOMFRAY


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## vincula

Impressive album. Rostropovich's rendition's from another planet.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

March 1942.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Academic and Festival Overtures & Serenade No. 2, Op. 16 & Haydn Variations, Op. 56a

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## ELbowe

*Listening to this for a few days, lovely recording:
Asako Ogawa, Harpsichord
J.S. Bach: 6 Partitas, BWVV 825-830 
Recorded at the Church of the Ascension, Plumstead, London
(2 CD) First Hand Records (UK)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Recent posts for J.S. Bach's keyboard music have whetted the appetite - various keyboard works part one for late afternoon and early evening.

_Italian Concerto_ in F BWV971 (1735):
_Fantasia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV906 (poss. c. 1704):
_Fantasia_ in G-minor BWV917 (poss. 1710):
_Fantasia_ in C-minor BWV919 (???? ***):
_Fugue_ in A BWV950 (1710):
_Fugue_ [_on a theme by Tomaso Albinoni_] in B-minor BWV951 (1712):
_Chromatic Fantasia_ in D-minor BWV901a (poss. 1723):
_(6) Kleine Präluden_ BWV933-938 (1717):
Six pieces from _(9) Kleine Präluden_ BWV924-932 (1720):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor BWV895 (1709):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in D-minor BWV899 (poss. c. 1725-26):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in E-minor BWV900 (poss. c. 1725-26):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in G BWV902 (poss. c. 1730):
_Prelude_ in G [_alt._] BWV902/1a (poss. c. 1730):
_Fugue_ in C BWV952 (????):
_Fugue_ in C BWV953 (poss. c. 1723):
_Fughetta_ in C-minor BWV961 (poss. c. 1712):
_Prelude and Fugue_ [_on the name of B-A-C-H_] in B-flat BWV898 (???? ***):

(*** possibly by Johann Bernhard Bach)
(*** possibly by Johann Christian Kittel)










_Leipzig Chorales nos.1-8_ BWV651-658 (mostly c. 1714-23):


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Partitas BWV827, 828 & 829 - Angela Hewitt.*

The first set of the Partitas I bought - 2 CD set in the original fat double disc box.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148500


*Johannes Brahms*

Lieder

Lenneke Ruiten, soprano
Hans Adolfsen, piano

2008, reissued 2013


----------



## Guest002

Johan Halvorsen's _Norwegian Festival Overture_, Neeme Järvi conducting the Bergen Philharmonic. Stirring stuff!


----------



## Guest002

Giovanni Legrenzi's _Vesperae_, Olivier Opdebeeck directing the Cori Spezzati.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Richard Strauss tone poems, meaning Don Juan and Don Quixote in different versions. I'm not trying to be analytical, just listening to grand romantic music


----------



## eljr

The Way of Light

Derek Jacobi, Eleanor Grant (soprano)

Metro Voices, St. Catharine's College Girls' Choir, BBC Concert Orchestra, Richard Balcombe

Release Date: 1st Jan 2021
Catalogue No: ORC100156
Label: Orchid Classics
Length: 7 minutes 38 seconds


----------



## eljr

Despres: Messe Ave Maris Stella

Cappella Pretensis, Stratton Bull

Release Date: 3rd Mar 2014
Catalogue No: CC72632
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## eljr

Josquin Desprez: Stabat Mater; Marian Motets

Giuseppe Maletto

Cantica Symphonia

Release Date: 13th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: GCDP31909
Label: Glossa
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

Vaughan Williams, Kees Bakels, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra ‎- Symphony No. 2 "London" • The Wasps (Overture)

Esp. impressive about the RVW/Naxos symph cycle is the sound fidelity.


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> *J S Bach, Solo & Double Violin Concertos - Andrew Manze, Rachel Podger, Academy of Ancient Music, Andrew Manze.*
> 
> An excellent disc - the first one I reach for off the shelves for these pieces.


an old favorite :tiphat:


----------



## Eramire156

*Modest Mussorgsky 
Pictures at an Exhibition *









*Fritz Reiner 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra

recorded 7 December 1957*


----------



## starthrower

Maurice Ohana 1913-1992


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Ockeghem: Missæ cuiusvis toni & prolationum
> 
> The Sound and the Fury


I need to dig this one out.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Complete Piano Trios Vol. 4

Van Baerle Trio

Release Date: 1st Nov 2019
Catalogue No: CC72782
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 78 minutes


----------



## Guest002

13hm13 said:


> Vaughan Williams, Kees Bakels, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra ‎- Symphony No. 2 "London" • The Wasps (Overture)
> 
> Esp. impressive about the RVW/Naxos symph cycle is the sound fidelity.


Yup. I enjoyed David Hurwitz's video about it too, though it wouldn't be my first choice of RVW Symphony performances.


----------



## Guest002

Luys de Narváez, Music for Vihuela (a sort of Lute-y, guitar-y instrument with a charming tone). Christopher Wilson plucking the strings.


----------



## eljr

Ockeghem: Missæ cuiusvis toni & prolationum

The Sound and the Fury

Release Date: 2nd Jul 2013
Catalogue No: FB1302202
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 1 hour 47 minutes

CD I


----------



## eljr

Complete Works for Piano Trio Vol. 5

Triple Concerto & Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 38 after the Septet

Van Baerle Trio

Residentie Orkest The Hague, Jan Willem de Vriend

Release Date: 22nd May 2020
Catalogue No: CC72801
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## Guest002

This may have been a Hurwitz-inspired purchase. I cannot remember now: I think he was recommending it for the Schelomo. (Someone needs to produce a text-summary of all his videos, so we know what he's actually recommended in the past 7 months without having to watch every video again!)

Anyway, I digress: I'm playing just the Stephen Hough _The Loneliest Wilderness_, played by Steven Isserlis (beautifully!), with Gábor Takács-Nagy conducting the Tapiola Sinfonietta sympathetically.


----------



## Chilham

Rameau: Plateé Suite

Nicholas Kraemer

The Raglan Baroque Players, Elizabeth Wallfisch


----------



## SanAntone

*Bernstein: The Complete Works for Solo Piano*
Alexander Frey


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 101*

I just finished David Hurwitz's Exploring Haydn. It's a good overview of what Haydn is up to in his music. Now I get to listen to Haydn and see if I remember anything he said.


----------



## SanAntone

Since I was unfamiliar with most of the works in the Scandinavian String Quartets game I created a Spotify playlist of all of the quartets.

Right now: *Atterberg* - _String Quartet No. 2 in B Minor_


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Korngold's Op. 8, written when he was 19 - been looking forward to this for some time. Good to hear human voices in my isolation:


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

13hm13 said:


> Vaughan Williams, Kees Bakels, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra ‎- Symphony No. 2 "London" • The Wasps (Overture)
> 
> Esp. impressive about the RVW/Naxos symph cycle is the sound fidelity.
> 
> View attachment 148508


Well, isn't that a fine how d'ya do? Same composer, same cover for the Rochester Phil's _Serenade to Music_!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148517


*Claudio Monteverdi*

L'Orfeo

European Voices
Le Concert d'Astrée
Emmanuelle Haïm

2004, reissued 2016


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Complete Piano Trios Vol. 1

Van Baerle Trio

Release Date: 12th Jan 2018
Catalogue No: CC72765
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## Joe B

Andrew Lumsden leading the Winchester Cathedral Choir in choral music by Sir John Tavener:


----------



## ELbowe

eljr said:


> Complete Works for Piano Trio Vol. 5
> 
> Triple Concerto & Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 38 after the Septet
> 
> Van Baerle Trio
> 
> Residentie Orkest The Hague, Jan Willem de Vriend
> 
> Release Date: 22nd May 2020
> Catalogue No: CC72801
> Label: Challenge Classics
> Length: 73 minutes


*By sheer coincidence I too listened to Van Baerle Trio this afternoon. I had just spun the new (?) Daniel Barenboim Trio (Daniel, Michael and Kian Soltani) disc of "Beethoven: Piano Trios" (same as he had recorded with his Mrs and Pinchas way in 1970(?) and then needed a comparison. Maybe it is my new ear pads on the Grados but I thought the violin (Michael) sounded distant /detached from the trio and a tad harsh. I guess an engineering issue but was a little surprised. Van Baerle Trio seemed tight and warm….but I'm no expert! It just reminded me how good that trio is!!! *


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening and really enjoying it.


----------



## pmsummer

12/12










WEIHNACHTS-ORATORIUM
_Christmas Oratorio BWV 248_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Dorothea Röschmann - soprano
Andreas Scholl - alto
Werner Güra - tenor
Klaus Häger - bass 
RIAS-Kammerchor
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
René Jacobs - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## 13hm13

Barber: Knoxville-Summer of 1915, Op. 24 & Four Excursions, Op. 20 - Hanson: Piano Concerto in G Major, Op. 36

Eleanor Steber (soprano), Rudolf Firkusny (piano)

Howard Hanson, William Strickland


----------



## SanAntone

*Ives: The Unanswered Question *
Leonard Bernstein









Then - _A Symphony, New England Holidays _


----------



## pmsummer

IN NATALI DOMINI
*Medieval Christmas Songs*
Niederaltaicher Scholaren
Konrad Ruhland - director
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Bkeske

Finally received this today. Bought and shipped to me about a month ago, from someone in my own city. Yikes.

Have the mono version of this on Epic from 1962, so was looking forward to the stereo reissue. Sounds great. The mono version stands up well though.

Szell conducts Brahms piano concerto #2. The Cleveland Orchestra with Leon Fleisher, piano. Odyssey 1973


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Jorge Bolet (piano)

Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Bkeske

Back to streaming.....These new Cleveland recordings are pretty darn good.


----------



## Rogerx

*Max Bruch[a] (6 January 1838 – 2 October 1920)*



Bruch: String Quintets & Octet

The Nash Ensemble

Presto Recording of the Week
31st March 2017
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2017
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Chamber
Gramophone Awards
2017
Finalist - Chamber
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Lebrun - Oboe Concertos Volume 2

Bart Schneemann (oboe)

Beethoven: Largo from the Oboe Concerto in F Major (Hess 12)
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 3 in C major
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 5 in C major
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 6 in F major
Radio Chamber Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Gothos

Another of my bargain CD's.Well worth the 3 dollars I paid for it.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2

Symphony No.2 "To October"

Symphony No.12 "The Year 1917"

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## Rogerx

Rameau: Le Grand Theatre de l'Amour

Opera Arias

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)

Les Ambassadeurs, Alexis Kossenko


----------



## WNvXXT

Mitsuko Uchida - Mozart: Piano Sonatas


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

From the TC top string quartet list...

#4 Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 








#5 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 








And the weekly string quartet, Koechlin String Quartet no. 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part two before renewing my battle with some stubborn wallpaper. Why is it that the last bits seem to take longer to remove than all the rest combined? 

_(6) English Suites_ BWV806-811 (poss. c. 1715):










_Leipzig Chorales nos. 9-17_ BWV659-667 (mostly c. 1714-23):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Trios
Complete Chamber Music Vol. 8

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex

Jessye Norman (Jocasta) & Peter Schreier (Oedipus), Bryn Terfel (Creon), Harry Peeters (Tiresias), Robert Swensen (Shepherd), Michio Tatara (Messenger)

Saito Kinen Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #3 (Op. 2, #3) - Claudio Arrau (1964)


Beethoven - Piano Sonata #4 (Op. 7) - Claudio Arrau (1964)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

More Shosty SQ #8. Merl recommend this recording and I have to say it is absolutely lights out.


----------



## Bourdon

*Singer Pur*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos

Christoph Eschenbach (piano and direction), Justus Frantz, + Gerhard Oppitz, Helmut Schmidt

Hamburger Philharmoniker


----------



## Vasks

*Berlioz - Le Corsair Overture (Davis/RCA)
Chausson - Symphony (Serebrier/Musical Heritage)*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Jeux - Poème dansé/ La Mer/ Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune/ Nuages et Fêtes etc

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## pmsummer

EPIPHANY MASS
_as it may have been celebrated in St. Thomas, Leipzig, c. 1740_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
and *Anonymous - Johann Pachelbel - Michael Praetorius*
James O'Donnell, James Johnstone - organ
Paul McCreesh - conductor
Gabrieli Consort and Players
Congregational Choirs of Freberg and Dresden
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## mparta

Mother of Pearl!!!

I've never thought much of this piece but this recording is really what I would expect Mehta to do, which doesn't explain why I've been disappointed by his Berlin recording, to which I listened last night. I don't know whether it's the orchestra sound that's not right, but I think it's the recording, that Sony Berlin Phil just is poorly balanced.

The LA Phil, on the other hand here, just make for Schwarzwald Kirschtorte (how it got to LA-- oh, must have been brought by the Indian conductor?) of the highest calorie variety. The horns are out of this WORLD!! I got this on a High Definition Tape Transfer, I don't know if that makes any difference but I do like this recording, so now I have a new thing that I really like to top off the end of 2020, which came across with several gifts and 2021 continuing that trend. But not to go to nonmusical issues. This is really not the greatest piece of music objectively, sprawls a bit, very dependent on big brawny sounds to overwhelm the senses... but what's wrong with that? I'm playing it as I write and the brass chorales in the beginning of the second half here are, again, from LA, magnificent.

i do want to go on. Highly recommended, high calorie.


----------



## Malx

Latest arrival - I bought this two disc set, for very little in fabulous condition, on the basis that I would be getting something away from the overly technically adept but interpretatively moribund piano playing of many of the newer generation of pianists.
Perhaps that's a bit harsh on pianists but I hope you get my point - I have sufficient mainstream recordings and am now looking for those that are slightly different.

Bullseye - these performances are wildly different. 
Lim's playing is very swift, at times wilful, impetuous, even heavy handed resulting in an at times clangourous sound - but I was strangely enamoured with her individuality, then equally annoyed by certain liberties taken with tempos and phrasing (I have no technical musical knowledge but am drawing these conclusions based on 'normal' interpretations).

For the price I paid I am happy to have heard these discs and will keep them to bring out from time to time.
A first recommendation? - certainly not.

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 4, 9. 10, 11, 13, 14 'Moonlight', 26 'Les Adieux' & 29 'Hammerklavier' - HJ Lim.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part three for late afternoon and early evening.

_(7) Toccatas_ BWV910-916 (c. 1707-14):










_(6) Partitas_ [_Clavier-Übung I_] BWV825-830 (c. 1725-30):










_Toccata and Fugue_ [_Dorian_] in D-minor BWV538 (by 1717):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in F BWV540 (by 1731):
_Toccata, Adagio and Fugue_ in C BWV564 (poss. 1712):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in D-minor BWV565 (poss. 1708):
_Passacaglia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV582 (poss. by 1712):


----------



## Malx

*Max Bruch, Violin Concerto No 1 - Kyung Wha Chung, RPO, Rudolf Kempe.*


----------



## Flamme

The Berlin Konzerthaus Orchestra and conductor Maxim Emelyanychev are joined by flautist Yubeen Kim in Mozart's Flute Concerto No 2 in D. John Shea presents.

12:31 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Overture to 'The Creatures of Prometheus, op. 43'
Berlin Konzerthaus Orchestra, Maxim Emelyanychev (conductor)

12:36 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Flute Concerto No. 2 in D, K. 314
Yubeen Kim (flute), Berlin Konzerthaus Orchestra, Maxim Emelyanychev (conductor)

12:57 AM
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788)
Flute Sonata in A minor, WQ 132
Yubeen Kim (flute)

01:00 AM
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
The Fair Melusina, op. 32, overture
Berlin Konzerthaus Orchestra, Maxim Emelyanychev (conductor)

01:11 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Symphony No. 103 in E flat, Hob. I:103 ('Drumroll')
Berlin Konzerthaus Orchestra, Maxim Emelyanychev (conductor)

01:40 AM
Franz Schubert (1797 - 1828)
Act III Intermezzo, from 'Rosamunde'
Berlin Konzerthaus Orchestra, Maxim Emelyanychev (conductor)

01:48 AM
Alessandro Stradella (1639-1682)
L'anime del Purgatorio (1680) - cantata for 2 voices, chorus & ensemble
Emma Kirkby (soprano), Evelyn Tubb (soprano), David Thomas (bass), Richard Wistreich (bass), Consort of Musicke, Anthony Rooley (director), Anthony Rooley (lute)

02:31 AM
Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953)
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
Amalie Stalheim (cello), Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Tabita Berglund (conductor)

03:15 AM
Franz Schubert (1797 - 1828)
Fantasia in F minor for piano duet, D.940
Leon Fleisher (piano), Katherine Jacobson Fleisher (piano)

03:34 AM
Zoltan Kodaly (1882 - 1967)
Mónár Anna (Anie Miller) from Hungarian Folk Music
Polina Pasztircsák (soprano), Zoltan Kocsis (piano)

03:43 AM
Johann Rosenmuller (1619-1684)
Sinfonia Quinta
Tafelmusik Baroque Soloists

03:53 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Kyrie eleison in G minor for double choir and orchestra (RV.587)
Choir of Latvian Radio, Riga Chamber Players, Sigvards Klava (conductor)

04:03 AM
Zoltan Kodaly (1882 - 1967)
Adagio for viola and piano in C major (1905)
Morten Carlsen (viola), Sergej Osadchuk (piano)

04:13 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Slavonic Dance No 12 in D flat major Op 72 No 4
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Juanjo Mena (conductor)

04:19 AM
Francesco Durante (1684-1755)
Concerto per quartetto No 3 in E flat major
Concerto Koln

04:31 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Keyboard Concerto in F minor, BWV.1056
Angela Hewitt (piano), Norwegian Chamber Orchestra

04:41 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
3 Songs for chorus, Op 42
Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman (conductor)

04:51 AM
Silvius Leopold Weiss (1687-1750)
Prelude, Toccata and Allegro in G major
Hopkinson Smith (baroque lute)

05:01 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Love Scene - from the opera 'Feuersnot', Op 50
Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis (conductor)

05:10 AM
Cecile Chaminade (1857-1944)
Flute Concertino, Op 107
Maria Filippova (flute), Ekaterina Mirzaeva (piano)

05:18 AM
Bedrich Smetana (1824-1884)
2 Dances (Czech Dances, Book II)
Karel Vrtiska (piano)

05:27 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Violin Sonata no 6 in A major, Op 30 no 1
Mats Zetterqvist (violin), Mats Widlund (piano)

05:49 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Divertimento in E flat major, Hob.2.21
St. Christopher Chamber Orchestra, Vilnius, Donatas Katkus (conductor)

06:05 AM
Johann Gottfried Muthel (1728-1788)
Concerto in D minor for harpsichord, 2 bassoons, strings and continuo
Rhoda Patrick (bassoon), David Mings (bassoon), Gregor Hollman (harpsichord), Musica Alta Ripa
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qwfw


----------



## Malx

*Charpentier, Te Deum - Maitrise de Bretagne, Le Parlement de Musique, Martin Gester.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vasks said:


> *Berlioz - Le Corsair Overture (Davis/RCA)
> *


*

I was just listening to the Corsair Overture off this set with Dutoit conducting.

Now I'm listening to the Prelude and Liebestod from Tristan and Isolde, conducted by Daniele Gatti on the same disc.








*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

*Debussy, String Quartet - Orpheus String Quartet*


----------



## pmsummer

WEIHNACHTSHISTORIE
_Weihnachtshistorie: Historia der Freuden- und Gnadenreichen Geburth SWV 435
Meine Seele erhebt den Herren SWV 344
Die Sieben Worte unseres lieben Erlösers und Seligmachers Jesu Christi SWV 478_
*Heinrich Schütz*
Musicalische Compagney

_DGM_


----------



## HerbertNorman

I just felt like Ravel, it's such a great work


----------



## SanAntone

*Federico Mompou: Musica Callada / Cancons i Danses / Cants Magics*
Alessandro Deljavan









Nice selection of Mompou excellently recorded by Piano Classics. *Alessandro Deljavan* has recorded a variety of music from Bach to Rubenstein, Satie and Mompou. I will spend more time with him since I like several of the same composers he chooses to perform, and record.


----------



## Chilham

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1

Andrew Litton

Vadim Gluzman, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bxnwebster

*Szymanowski:* Stabat Mater Op. 53: VI. Chrystus niech mi bedzie grodem


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky: Sacred Choral Works*
Netherlands Chamber Choir and Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the English Chamber Orchestra in choral music by Will Todd:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Earlier: the lamest revolution in American history.

Later: Mikhail Pletnev plays Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## pmsummer

VOCAL MUSIC - 1
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
Emma Kirkby - soprano
John Holloway - violin
Manfred Kraemer - violin
Jaap ter Linden - viola da gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord, organ
_
Naxos < Dacapo_


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartes

OP.18 no 2-6 Op.135

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos

Christian Zacharias (piano)

Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne


----------



## Gothos

So,is this sacred music or opera?


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel

Bach, C P E: Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Stande, Wq. Deest
Bach, C P E: Symphony in F
Bach, J C F: Pygmalion
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'
Bach, W F: Symphony in B flat major, F 71


----------



## Gothos

Now playing CD 6


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Vivaldi: Double Concertos for Violin & Cello Piccolo

Giuliano Carmignola (violin), Mario Brunello (cello)


----------



## HerbertNorman




----------



## Rogerx

Stenhammar: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Excelsior! concert overture, Op. 13/ Serenade for Orchestra, Op. 31

Göteborgs Symfoniker, Neeme Järvi


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part four for late morning and early afternoon.

Organ Concerto no. 1 in G, after a violin concerto by Prince Johann Ernst of Saxe-Weimar BWV592 (by 1715):
Organ Concerto no. 2 in A-minor, after the Concerto for Two Violins op.3 no.8 RV522 by Antonio Vivaldi BWV593 (c. 1713-14):
Organ Concerto no. 3 in C, after the Violin Concerto [_Grosso Mogul_] RV208 by Antonio Vivaldi BWV594 (c. 1713-14):
Organ Concerto no. 5 in D-minor, after the Concerto for Two Violins and Cello op.3 no.11 RV 565 by Antonio Vivaldi BWV596 (c. 1713-14):










_(6) French Suites_ BWV812-817 (c. 1722-25):
_Overture in the French Style_ in B-minor BWV831 (1735):










_Prelude and Fugue_ in G BWV541 (pos. 1712 - rev. c. 1724-25):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in B-minor BWV544 (c. 1727-31):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C BWV545 (poss. 1712-17):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV546 (poss. 1723-29):
_Prelude and Fugue_ [_Wedge_] in E-minor BWV548 (c. 1727-31):


----------



## Malx

A couple of String Trios to start the day:

*Schoenberg, String trio & Martinu String Trio No 2 - Leopold String Trio.*










ETA.
Followed by:
*Faure, Les Preludes Op 103 - Jean-Paul Sevilla.*


----------



## Taplow

A lament for the world …

Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Kathleen Ferrier; Bruno Walter: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
EMI Réferences: CDH 7610032


----------



## Taplow

And for something a little more cheerful …

Strauss: Oboe Concerto
Heinz Holliger: The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Philips: 448 105-2










Very rare and hard to find these days as a physical CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Levit - Encounter

Igor Levit (piano)

Brahms: Vier ernste Gesänge, Op. 121
Busoni: Chorale Preludes (10) after JS Bach
Busoni: Chorale Preludes (6) after Brahms
Feldman, M: Palais de Mari
Reger: Nachtlied, Op. 138, No. 3


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Insomnia affords wonderful opportunities to listen to music:

TC top symphonies #4:Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'








TC top string concertos #4: Bach Concerto for two violins








TC top piano concertos #4, Grieg PC and #5 Schumann PC


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital: Bach

Avi Avital (mandolin), with Ophira Zakai, Ira Givol, Shalev Ad-El

Kammerakademie Potsdam

Bach, J S: Flute Sonata No. 5 in E minor, BWV1034
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041


----------



## Bourdon

deleted.............


----------



## Bourdon

*German* Gypsy Suite

*Bantock* Fifine in the Air

*Bax* The Garden of Fand

*Lord Berners* The Triumph of Neptune - exerpts


----------



## SanAntone

*Larsson: String Quartets*
Stenhammar Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky


----------



## SanAntone

*Kjell Habbestad : Quattro Stazioni*
Vertavo String Quartet









A discovery byway of the Scandanavian String Quartets game. Although Habbestad was not included in the list of 20 works, I found this recording released in 2020 by the same quartet that performed the Carl Nielsen string quartet (Vertavo).

Some very good string quartet writing.


----------



## Chilham

Poulenc: Les Chemins de l'Amour

Mischa Maisky, Daria Hovora


----------



## Rogerx

City Lights

Lisa Batiashvili (violin), Till Brönner (trumpet), Georgia Philharmonic, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin,

Nikoloz Rachveli

Batiashvili, Lisa
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Brönner, Till
Karadaglić, Miloš


----------



## Musicaterina

Mozart: Eine kleine Nachtmusik - played by the Slovak Chamber Orchestra.






In memory of my godfather who died yesterday and who really loved Mozart's music. RIP Uncle Clas.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148555


*Robert Schumann*

Kreisleriana, op. 16
Carnival, op. 9

Mitsuko Uchida, piano

1995, reissued 2007


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #5 (Op. 10, #1) - Claudio Arrau


Beethoven - Piano Sonata #6 (Op. 10, #2) - Claudio Arrau


Ravel - Piano Concerto for Left Hand - Beroff/Abbado/LSO


Britten - Nocturnal after John Dowland - Julian Bream (guitar)
Landmark recording and album from the second most important classical guitarist in history.


----------



## Bourdon

*Maw & Bennet*

Nicolas Maw - Life Studies
Academy of st.Martin inh the Fields Neville Marriner (originally Argo recording)

Richard Rodney Bennett - Spelis
Jane Manning ,Soprano
The Bach Choir
The Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir David Willcocks


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein Conducts Dances from Operas

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian Dances
Gounod: Faust - Ballet Music
Ponchielli: Dance of the Hours (from La Gioconda)
Rimsky Korsakov: Dance of the Tumblers (from Snegurochka)
Saint-Saëns: Bacchanale from Samson et Dalila
Tchaikovsky: Waltz from Eugene Onegin, Op. 24
Verdi: Aida


----------



## Taplow

Afternoon delight - a couple of Franz Joseph's London Symphonies …

Haydn: Symphonies 99 & 100
Sigiswald Kuijken: La Petite Bande
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi: 05472 77328 2


----------



## Malx

Early afternoon listening was:

*Hindemith, Kammermusik Nos 2 & 3 - Ronald Brautigam (piano in 2), Lynn Harrell (cello in 3), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly. *

*Schubert, Symphony No 8 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*


----------



## ELbowe

*I need to revisit the Beethoven Piano Trios recorded by Pinchas Zukerman, Jacqueline Du Pré, and Daniel Barenboim from my Beethoven Box. Disc 41 & 42 OP. 44 and 97.
Recorded Abbey Road 1969 (Originally Parlophone Records…1989 Warner Music). *


----------



## starthrower

I'm two weeks in to my early romantic chamber music kick.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

*Messiaen, Quatuor pour la fin du temps - Gruenberg, de Payer, Pleeth, Beroff.*

Each time I hear this piece my sense of marvel at it's ingenuity simply increases.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 4
*

The opening, with its deep cellos, was particularly impressive this morning, with low rumbles sounding like a subwoofer. I looked out the window, and next door a bucket truck was cutting down trees, so the rumbles were coming from the truck's engine. It was just the right pitch. Next time I listen to this, I need to get another bucket truck to park outside.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> *Messiaen, Quatuor pour la fin du temps - Gruenberg, de Payer, Pleeth, Beroff.*
> 
> Each time I hear this piece my sense of marvel at it's ingenuity simply increases.


This is my favorite recording,awesome...


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Sibelius, Symphony No. 4
> *
> 
> The opening, with its deep cellos, was particularly impressive this morning, with low rumbles sounding like a subwoofer. I looked out the window, and next door a bucket truck was cutting down trees, so the rumbles were coming from the truck's engine. It was just the right pitch. Next time I listen to this, I need to get another bucket truck to park outside.
> 
> View attachment 148559


You don't live easy brother.......


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part five for tonight (_DWC I_), concluding tomorrow morning (organ works).

_Das Wohltemperirte Clavier I_ - 24 preludes and fugues BWV846-869 (by 1722):










_Fantasia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV537 (pos. 1723):
_Toccata and Fugue_ [_Dorian_] in D-minor BWV538 (by 1717):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C BWV547 (poss. 1725):
_Sechs Choräle von verschiedener Art_ [_Schübler-Chorales_] BWV645-650 (1748-49, based on earlier church cantatas):


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qyz9
Michail Jurowski conducts the Norrköping Symphony Orchestra. Presented by John Shea.

12:31 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Overture to "The Magic Flute, K. 620
Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Michail Jurowski (conductor)

12:38 AM
Elena Firsova (b.1950)
Double Concerto for Violin, Cello and Orchestra, op. 139 (2015)
Vadim Gluzman (violin), Johannes Moser (cello), Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Michail Jurowski (conductor)

01:02 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 74 ('Pathétique')
Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Michail Jurowski (conductor)

01:51 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Sinfonia Concertante (K.364)
Oyvind Bjora (violin), Ilze Klava (viola), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Mihail Jurowski (conductor)

02:22 AM
Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751),Remo Giazotto (1910-1998)
Adagio in G minor (arr. for organ and trumpet)
Blagoj Angelovski (trumpet), Velin Iliev (organ)

02:31 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Eine Alpensinfonie, Op 64
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit (conductor)

03:21 AM
Stevan Mokranjac (1856-1914)
Da ispravitsja (Let My Prayer Arise)
RTS Choir, Bojan Sudic (conductor)

03:27 AM
John Cage (1912-1992)
In a Landscape
Fabian Ziegler (percussion)

03:37 AM
Bela Bartok (1881-1945), Leo Weiner (arranger)
Ten Excerpts from For Children, Sz 42
Camerata Zurich, Igor Karsko (conductor)

03:47 AM
Thea Musgrave (b.1928)
Loch Ness - a postcard from Scotland for orchestra
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Donald Runnicles (conductor)

03:57 AM
Gioachino Rossini (1792-1868)
Lindoro's cavatina 'Languir per una bella' (from L' Italiana in Algeri)
Francisco Araiza (tenor), Capella Coloniensis, Gabriele Ferro (conductor)

04:05 AM
Mikhail Glinka (1804-1857)
Trio pathetique arr. for piano trio
Trio Luwigana

04:21 AM
Hector Berlioz (1803-1869)
Le Carnaval Romain - overture (Op.9)
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste (conductor)

04:31 AM
Leo Weiner (1885-1960)
Fox Dance (from Divertimento No.1)
Concentus Hungaricus, Ildiko Hegyi (conductor)

04:34 AM
Astor Piazzolla (1921-1992)
Le Grand Tango
Musica Camerata Montreal

04:45 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Concerto in C minor for treble recorder (RV.441)
Michael Schneider (recorder), Camerata Koln

04:56 AM
Jean Coulthard (1908-2000), Michael Conway Baker (orchestrator)
Four Irish Songs
Linda Maguire (soprano), CBC Vancouver Orchestra, Mario Bernardi (conductor)

05:05 AM
Anton Bruckner (1824-1896)
3 Motets: Ave Maria; Christus factus est; Locus iste
Sokkelund Choir, Morten Schuldt-Jensen (conductor)

05:19 AM
Graeme Koehne (b.1956)
To His servant, Bach, God Grants a Final Glimpse: The Morning Star
Guitar Trek

05:23 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Presto from Sonata for violin solo no. 1 (BWV.1001) in G minor
Hilary Hahn (violin)

05:26 AM
Francesco Maria Veracini (1690-1768)
Overture VI for 2 oboes, bassoon & strings
Michael Niesemann (oboe), Alison Gangler (oboe), Adrian Rovatkay (bassoon), Musica Antiqua Koln, Reinhard Goebel (conductor)

05:37 AM
Leos Janacek (1854-1928)
Taras Bulba - rhapsody for orchestra
Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Miguel Angel Gomez Martinez (conductor)

06:02 AM
Nicolas Gombert (c.1495-c.1560)
Media vita in morte sumus a6
BBC Singers, Bo Holten (conductor)

06:09 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Romeo and Juliet - fantasy overture vers. standard
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Nello Santi (conductor)


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven: The Complete Piano Sonatas*
Annie Fischer









_No. 13 in E-Flat Major, Op. 27_

Fischer's Hungaroton cycle is among my favorites.


----------



## Guest002

I haven't a clue what's going on(*), but I don't care! Sergei Prokofiev's _Ivan the Terrible_, Riccardo Muti, The Philharmonia Orchestra, The Ambrosian Chorus, Irinia Arkhipova, Anatoly Mokrenko, Boris Morgunov and no doubt others. What a ride!

(*) Unexpected bursitis in left elbow meaning I cannot hold/manipulate my tablet (or paper booklet) to read the libretto.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148562


*Johannes Brahms*

Lieder

Bernarda Fink, mezzo-soprano
Roger Vignoles, piano

2007, reissued 2013


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

A most commendable set, even after lo these many years, IMHO, or maybe because of them? :


----------



## Eramire156

*Bela Bartok
Violin Sonata no.1









Isaac Stern 
Alexander Zakin *


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bourdon said:


> This is my favorite recording,awesome...


This is also my favorite recording of Messiaen's masterpiece.


----------



## perempe

Listening to Mozart's Clarinet Quintet before sleep.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fabio Biondi playing Schubert.


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Wedding Cantatas - Emma Kirkby, AAM, Christopher Hogwood.*

Such a great voice.


----------



## 13hm13

Sibelius*, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Berglund ‎- Orchestral Works
Label:
EMI Classics ‎- 7243 5 69773 2 7


----------



## Guest

On LP--tames a bit of the early digital sterility.


----------



## pmsummer

EL GRIAL
_Medieval music and literature on the Theme of the Holy Grail_
*Various and Anonymous*
Capella de Ministrers
Carles Magraner - director
_
CdM_


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 5 - Moscow PO, Kirill Kondrashin.*

Wonderful.


----------



## ELbowe

*Year starts with promise with these two wonderful albums:

Delibes: Ballet Suites (Coppélia, Sylvia, La Source)
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi ‎
Chandos SACD, Hybrid 2020

And this album is a great surprise especially the soprano:
The Mathilde Album (Schönberg, Webern, von Zemlinsky)
Quatuor Arod, with Elsa Dreisig ( Soprano ) 
Erato CD 2019
*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148566


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Mozart Portraits

Cosi fan tutte
- Temerari! . . . Come scoglio!
- Ei parte . . . Per pietà
- In uomini, in soldati
Le nozze di Figaro
- E Susanna non vien! . . . Dove sono i bei momenti
- Giunse alfin il momento . . . Al desio
Don Giovanni
- Batti, batti, o bel Masetto
- In quali eccessi . . . Mi tradì quell'alma ingrata
Davidde penitente
- Lungi le cure ingrate
Exsultate, jubilate

Cecilia Bartoli, mezzo-soprano
Vienna Chamber Orchestra
György Fischer

1994


----------



## Chilham

Albinoni: 12 Concertos Op. 9 (first six)

Christopher Hogwood

The Academy of Ancient Music, Andrew Manze, Frank de Bruine, Alfredo Bernardini


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

A really pleasant blendship of N. German _Empfindsamer Stil_ with the more exuberant Italian style, of say Galuppi. The neither/nor of the fortepiano may annoy some listeners (neither piano/nor harpsichord) but one (this one, anyway) quickly becomes accustomed to it, even appreciates its glistening, silvery tones which fit perfectly with this music.


----------



## Coach G

Bourdon said:


> This is my favorite recording,awesome...


I like Messiaen but I'm going to hold off on the "End of Time" bill of fare, at least until the COVID situation lets up a bit.


----------



## senza sordino

All from Spotify

Haydn String Quartets Op 33, #1, 2 'The Joke' and 3 'The Bird' (Disk one)









Haydn Symphonies 92, 93 and 97 (Disk one)









Beethoven Piano Sonatas #1, 2, 3, 19, and 20 (Disk one)









Bruckner Symphony no 5


----------



## Guest

Op.130 with Op.133 finale.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Risto Joost leading the Estonian National Symphony Orchestra in music by Tonu Korvits:


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148570


17 arias

Anna Netrebko, soprano

compilation 2009


----------



## Bkeske

Paul Hindemith - Die 7 Kammermusiken performed by Concerto Amsterdam. Telefunken 3 LP box. 1969 German release


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> In today's mail - Risto Joost leading the Estonian National Symphony Orchestra in music by Tonu Korvits:


Turns out the disc in the jewel case is NOT the correct disc. It is labeled correctly, but it contains someone's flute concertos and not the music advertised. I went to amazon.com (where I purchased this with a gift card given to me at Christmas) and looked at the reviews. Evidently the MP3's are correct but everyone who has bought the CD has the same problem. 64% of the reviews complained of the same issue. I sent Ondine an email and initiated a return with amazon (the concertos are good, but not what I wanted).
Korvits writes great choral music. I was hoping to listen to his instrumental compositions. Oh well!


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.9*









_*Iván Fischer
Budapest Festival Orchestra *_


----------



## Rogerx

What's Next Vivaldi?

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Coach G

I loaded the CD player with 5 by Glenn Gould:

1 & 2. *Haydn*: _Six Late Piano Sonatas _Sony Classical The Glenn Gould Edition
3. *Mozart*: _Piano Sonatas #11, 12, 13 & 14_ Sony Classical The Glenn Gould Edition Mozart Box Set CD 3
4. *Beethoven/Liszt*: _Symphony #5 "Pastorale"_; *Mendelssohn*: _Songs Without Words_ Music and Arts Program of America Inc.
5. *Bach*: _Goldberg Variations_ 1982 recording CBS Masterworks

Here is more wonderful music by Glenn Gould highlighted by by my favorite recording of Mozart's well-known _Sonata #11_ with the _Rondo alla Turca_. While most concert pianists turn the _Rondo alla Turca_ into a contest to see who can play it the fastest, Gould who certainly could have played it fast, slows it down, captures the music between the notes, and makes it really beautiful. The _Pastorale Symphony_ by Beethoven/Liszt is also a gem, and Gould REALLY slows it down with a _By the Brook_ movement that goes on for 20 minutes, but here again, Gould captures nuances that might not be noticed if he played it at the standard clip. We round things out with Gould's final recording of the _Goldberg Variations_, and it's much slower (and in my opinion, it is more rich and full) than his 1950s original that made Gould famous despite Gould's humming.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos

Arthur Rubinstein (piano), New Symphony Orchestra of London, Symphony of the Air

Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, Alfred Wallenstein


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2- Henry Purcell


----------



## Chilham

Corelli: Concerto Grossi Op. 6 (1-6)

Sir Neville Marriner

Academy of St Martins-in-the-Fields


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, D46/ String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the Maiden'

Quatuor Arod (string quartet)


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2

Symphony No.6 'Pathetique'-Philharmonia Orchestra

Francesca da Rimini-The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Caldara: Missa Dolorosa & Stabat Mater

Aura Musicale Ensemble, Swiss-Italian Radio Chorus, Rene Clemencic, Diego Fasolis


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: Vespers

Jill Gomez, Felicity Palmer, Robert Tear, Philip Langridge, John Shirley-Quirk

Monteverdi Choir & Orchestra, Philip Jones Brass Ensemble, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Malx

Two very fine performances to start the day.

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 6 - Moscow PO, Kirill Kondrashin.*

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 4 - Earl Wild, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Jascha Horenstein.*


----------



## Taplow

Chicken soup (for the soul) …

Mozart: String Quintets No. 3 & 4
Jascha Heifetz, Israel Baker, William Primrose, Virginia Majewski, Gregor Piatigorsky
RCA: 88843095342-16










From this fine set:


----------



## Guest002

Socialist realist choral works (well, that's what they sound like to me!) by Georgy Sviridov, with Vladimir Fedoseyev conducting the Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra of Moscow Radio and the Yurlov State Academic Choir Capella of Russia.

Very attractive music, actually, and nicely done.


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Symphony No 31 'Paris' - Ensemble orchestral de Paris - John Nelson.*


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi: Wind Quintets & Horn Sonata

Michael Thompson (horn), Philip Fowke (piano)

Michael Thompson Wind Ensemble


----------



## Malx

*Martinu, Violin Concertos Nos 1 & 2 - Josef Suk, Czech PO, Vaclav Neumann.*

These works are new to me - well worth investigating.
(Qobuz)


----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Arrival

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2019
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Nominee - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Concerto
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2019
Concerto Choice


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part six for this afternoon.

_(15) Inventions_ BWV772-786 (c. 1720-23):
_(15) Sinfonias_ BWV787-801 (c. 1720-23):

plus eight pieces from the _Anna Magdalena Notebook II_ (by 1725 - some pieces by other composers):










Clavier-Übung III:

_Praeludium_ BWV552/1, _(21) Chorale Preludes_ BWV669-689, _(4) Duets_ BWV802-805 and _Fuga_ BWV552/2 (virtually all composed 1735-39):


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)

disc 3


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas*
Andrea Lucchesini









No. 24 in F-Sharp Major, Op. 78

Lucchesini's account is among the very best.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*J. C. Bach - Overture to "La calamita de cuori" (Hogwood/L'Oiseau-lyre)
F. J. Haydn - Sinfonia concertante, Op. 84 (Ormandy/Columbia)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #39 (Walter/Columbia)*


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

"Sweet stay awhile," indeed :


----------



## sbmonty

Glazunov: Symphony No. 4
José Serebrier; Royal Scottish National Orchestra

Glazunov's compositions make me smile. Wonderful tunes, played very well. This composer is a new discovery for me. His way with a melody reminds me of Dvořák.


----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert: Trout Quintet* 
Sviatoslav Richter, Borodin Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker
Horst Stein
Recorded: 1985-09-01
Recording Venue: Bamberg, Kulturraum


----------



## HerbertNorman

Gidon Kremer and Harnoncourt , good match


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148587


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Concertos for harpsichord and strings
BWV 1052, 1053, 1054, 1055, 1056, 1057, 1058, 1060, 1061, 1062, 1063, 1064, 1065

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1981, reissued 2002


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Winter Night (Sleigh Ride)
March Caprice
Over the Hills and Far Away
A Dance Rhapsody No.2
A Dance Rhapsody No.1
Pa vidderne (On the Mountains)


----------



## jim prideaux

sbmonty said:


> Glazunov: Symphony No. 4
> José Serebrier; Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> 
> Glazunov's compositions make me smile. Wonderful tunes, played very well. This composer is a new discovery for me. His way with a melody reminds me of Dvořák.


Always pleased to see Glazunov getting some recognition. The two symphonies on this CD ( alongside the 5th) remain my favourites as I had the good fortune to get hold of the Serebrier cycle a few years ago. Glazunov is never going to change the world and appears to be frequently charged with the accusation of being 'conservative' but like you I can detect similarities with Dvorak. Coincidentally...…..

Dvorak-9th Symphony performed by Mackerras and the LPO.


----------



## eljr

Ockeghem: Missæ cuiusvis toni & prolationum

The Sound and the Fury

Release Date: 2nd Jul 2013
Catalogue No: FB1302202
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 1 hour 47 minutes
CD II


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 5

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Verklärte Nacht

Schoenberg - Fried - Lehár - Korngold

Christine Rice (mezzo), Stuart Skelton (tenor), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Release Date: 8th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: CHSA 5243


----------



## ELbowe

*I am not an opera fan (not for the want of trying ...!) but here is a special voice worth listening to: 
Miroirs (Music of Gounod, Massenet, Mozart, Richard Strauss, Daniel Steibelt etc.,)
Elsa Dreisig (Soprano), 
Michael Schønwandt with Orchestre National Montpellier
Erato CD 2018*


----------



## Malx

*Liszt, Transcendental Etudes - Evgeny Kissin.*

Liszt and Kissin combining to present some rumbustious pianism.


----------



## Guest002

Manuel de Falla's ballet, _La Meunière et le Corregidor_, Josep Pons and the Orquestra de Cambra Teatre Lliure


----------



## ELbowe

eljr said:


> Verklärte Nacht
> 
> Schoenberg - Fried - Lehár - Korngold
> 
> Christine Rice (mezzo), Stuart Skelton (tenor), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner
> 
> Release Date: 8th Jan 2021
> Catalogue No: CHSA 5243


*Looks very interesting...I have just started to dip my toe in the Schoenberg waters and I heard this work for the first time a short time ago. I read briefly on line the history of the work and there appear to be several versions but the only one I have heard is the Orchestral "transcription" -which is the one you have featured here..I think! Thanks for showing it. *


----------



## Jacck

Charles Ives - Symphony No 1


----------



## Eramire156

*Bela Bartkok
Piano Concertos nos 2 & 3*









*Geza Anda

Ferenc Fricsay 
Radio Symphonie-Orchester Berlin*


----------



## eljr

Robin de Raaff: Atlantis (oratorio)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Netherlands Radio

Release Date: 4th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: CC72808
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 47 minutes


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Symphony No 87 - Concentus Musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*

The set of Paris Symphonies I turn to most frequently.


----------



## Joachim Raff

A romantic PC from an unsung composer. Ludomir Różycki (1883-1953), little known outside his native Poland where he spent most of his career, was a pupil of Zygmunt Noskowski and Engelbert Humperdinck. Woks have dangerously highly calorific helpings of gorgeously spun Romantic themes set against a richly orchestrated backdrop and pages of bravura piano-writing, in short epitomising what most of us think of as a Romantic piano concerto.


----------



## Malx

*Scriabin, Symphony No 3 'Le Devin Poeme' Op 43 - Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

I'm in the mood for more Delius 

The Walk to the Paradise Garden
A Song of Summer
Irmelin Prelude
Late Swallows
Appalachia

Barbirolli


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18

Sa Chen

Gulbenkian Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Release Date: 24th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: PTC5186944
Label: Pentatone
Length: 35 minutes


----------



## SearsPoncho

ELbowe said:


> *Looks very interesting...I have just started to dip my toe in the Schoenberg waters and I heard this work for the first time a short time ago. I read briefly on line the history of the work and there appear to be several versions but the only one I have heard is the Orchestral "transcription" -which is the one you have featured here..I think! Thanks for showing it. *


If you like this, I would suggest you also give the original String Sextet version a listen. I enjoy it much more. For a nice compromise, there's the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra version, which also has the chamber symphonies on the same disc.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #7 (Op. 10, #3) - Claudio Arrau


Beethoven - Piano Sonata #8/"Pathetique" (Op. 13) - Claudio Arrau


Saint-Saens - Piano Trio #1 - Florestan Trio


Nono - Como una ola de fuerza y luz - Abbado/Taskova/Pollini/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Today I listened to a couple of symphonies from the TC top list:

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5








Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'


----------



## Guest002

Reinhard Keiser's opera _Masaniello furioso_, Thomas Albert conducting Fiori Musicali and the Chor des Forum Alte Musik Bremen, with David Cordier (Alto), Wilfried Jochens (Tenor), Harry van der Kamp (Bass) and probably a load of others, too.


----------



## ELbowe

SearsPoncho said:


> If you like this, I would suggest you also give the original String Sextet version a listen. I enjoy it much more. For a nice compromise, there's the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra version, which also has the chamber symphonies on the same disc.


Thanks very much for the recommendation...I do appreciate it!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Trout Quintet*


----------



## Manxfeeder

SearsPoncho said:


> If you like this, I would suggest you also give the original String Sextet version a listen. I enjoy it much more. For a nice compromise, there's the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra version, which also has the chamber symphonies on the same disc.


Kind of coincidentally, I was just listening to the recording by the Hollywood String Quartet, which is also very good, though it's in mono. In fact, Schoenberg liked them so much that he wrote the liner notes for their recording. He also rewarded them with a round of scotch when they played it for him at his house.


----------



## Rambler

*Bellini: La Sonnambula* Orchestre E Coro Del Tratro La Fenice Blu-Ray on C Major









Giving this Blu-Ray disc a whirl. Not exactly a favourite of mine, But pleasing without really grabbing my full interest.


----------



## mparta

I really like this performance. The Rameau is an amuse-bouche but the Berlioz kicks up some dust. I don't know what my favorite Fantastique recording is, soft spot for Muti/Philadelphia. The Swedish orchestra here makes some big dirty sounds that are wonderful, the winds are well-recorded and the shape is very fine, if it lacks the last breath of luster that Muti puts on the waltz, for instance.

I've read that orchestras have not taken to Daniel Harding, talks too much, yadda yadda. I think I slept through a concert of his in Paris (after an overnight flight in, the inevitable) so no real life experience yet.

The playing of the Rameau, by the way, is very idiomatic for a modern orchestra. Rattle did a suite from Les Boreades, I think, in Berlin, and that recognition of the quality of this music is encouraging but such a slim taste of the wonders to be had from the complete operas.

As per custom, the Brit critics all line up like ducks behind Colin Davis and the Symphonie, but I have two of his performances and neither does it for me. I do like his performances of the operas though. I guess others that I can remember include HvK's, which I can't remember a thing about although I might have had it when I was a kid, and of course Munch, probably recorded more than once (Paris and Boston, I suppose).

Still, the Swedes here-- highly recommended, I enjoyed this immensely during my afternoon walk, I'm sure I looked the madman swinging away to it.:lol:


----------



## mparta

ELbowe said:


> *I am not an opera fan (not for the want of trying ...!) but here is a special voice worth listening to:
> Miroirs (Music of Gounod, Massenet, Mozart, Richard Strauss, Daniel Steibelt etc.,)
> Elsa Dreisig (Soprano),
> Michael Schønwandt with Orchestre National Montpellier
> Erato CD 2018*
> View attachment 148588


Heard her sing I Puritani in Paris. Very fine. Not the last word in character but an appealing voice well used.


----------



## Malx

*Szymanowski, Symphony No 2 - BBC SO, Edward Gardner.*


----------



## Itullian

Beautifully recorded


----------



## Guest

Angela Hewitt playing Bach's Goldberg Variations on her wonderful new Fazioli piano. Some piano movers accidentally dropped and destroyed her previous beloved Fazioli. As my username suggests, I'm quite a fan of them, and it's my dream someday to own a model F308. (I just need to win a major lottery--the current price is $238,300 !)


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part seven for tonight (_trio sonatas_), concluding tomorrow (_DWC II_).

_(6) Trio Sonatas_ BWV525-530 (c. 1730):










_Das Wohltemperirte Clavier II_ - 24 preludes and fugues BWV870-893 (by 1742):


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> *Szymanowski, Symphony No 2 - BBC SO, Edward Gardner.*


Love Szymanowski. Despite this has blatant "Straussian" similarity, it's a formidable work. Very opulent, captivating, and the orchestral color is never absent.


----------



## MusicSybarite

The *Violin Concerto No. 1* by *Eduard Tubin* has given me a strong impression, for one more time! The folksy, heroic and haunting tunes on which this work is based on are delightfully set on a fascinating concerto for violin and orchestra. Such a great piece. A strong candidate for one of my favorite violin concertos ever (among more than 50).


----------



## Dimace

After *Sibelius* 1st Symphony (I mastered it after 1,5 years :lol came the time for his *violin concert.* Amazing work of which I have more than 12 recordings (minimum). Right now I'm listening it with *Thomas Zehetmair and the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig under Kurt Masur. (Eterna 1989) *Thomas is high class violin player. Very sweet bow. With this recording you have the chance to listen to him as a soloist, because from 1994 he is performing with his own quartet. Very strong performance (no idea and comment for the other works are included in this LP) and clear suggestion for all of you, my dear friends.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

SanAntone said:


> *Kim Kashkashian *is among my favorite classical performers. After listening to the excellent recording of the two *Brahms* op. 120 sonatas for clarinet/viola and piano I wanted to stay with her and chose the *Bach* cello suites transcribed for viola.
> 
> *J.S. Bach: Six Suites For Viola Solo*
> Kim Kashkashian
> 
> View attachment 146569


I esteem her as well. AND she is among the few classical composers and musicians who have an astronomical body named after them, a planet.


----------



## ELbowe

Fazioli said:


> Angela Hewitt playing Bach's Goldberg Variations on her wonderful new Fazioli piano. Some piano movers accidentally dropped and destroyed her previous beloved Fazioli. As my username suggests, I'm quite a fan of them, and it's my dream someday to own a model F308. (I just need to win a major lottery--the current price is $238,300 !)


*I have a deep affection for Angela Hewitt and your mentioning of the loss of her beloved Fazioli brought back memories. Please bear with me…The Canada Arts Council (Government sponsored and supported) for decades has funded the cost of classical music artists to visit and perform in remote areas of Canada for audiences who in a general life-time would never have the opportunity to experience such artists. In the late 1980s I had the distinct pleasure of experiencing Angela for a full concert in such a setting. While it was not a Fazioli or anything close to it; Canada Council shipped in an appropriately adequate grand-piano and though I don't recall exactly the time of year I "think" it was about this inclement period! The audience in general was unfamiliar with her work (I don't mean that in a disparaging or mean-spirited manner…), I had a few of her LPs at the time (CBC Recordings) and felt as if I was dreaming getting such an opportunity. I distinctly recall there was no shortening of her standard performance just because she was in a cold and less than idyllic surroundings(sonically) … it was a full concert, she was dressed in a beautiful velvet gown. I was in heaven as the first half was all Ravel …mostly Bach in the second, if I recall. She stayed on after the performance and met with as many of those who wished to meet her, she may as well have been at Massey Hall or Queen Elizabeth Theatre in her professional approach; she put everyone at ease….. what a trooper!!! The loss of her "friend" was a shock to all....so happy Fazioli managed to build her a new one! Sorry about the ramble! *


----------



## 13hm13

"The Music Makers" on...

Elgar: Sea Pictures, The Music Makers [Linda Finnie, Bryden Thomson]


----------



## Coach G

Today I enjoyed 5 CDs by one of my favorite composers, Samuel Barber; with emphasis on the vocal works including three different recordings of _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_ and three different recordings of _Dover Beach_:

1. *Barber*: _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_, with lyrics after a poem by *James Agee* (Wiiliam Strickland/Dumbarton Oaks Orchestra w/Eleanor Stebber, soprano); _Dover Beach_, with lyrics by *Matthew Arnold* (The Julliard String Quartet w/Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, baritone); _Hermit Songs_, based on poems by Irish monks, translated by *Seán Ó Faoláin*, *Howard Mumford Jones*, *Chester Kallman*, *Kenneth H Jackson*, and *WH Auden* (Leontyne Price, soprano/Samuel Barber, piano; studio recording); _Andromache's Farewell_ with lyrics by *John Patrick Creagh* after *Euripides* (Thomas Schippers/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Martina Arroyo, soprano) Sony Masterworks Portrait 
2. *Barber*: _Adagio for Strings_ (Simon Rattle/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra); _Overture to the School of Scandal_ (Leonard Slatkin/St. Louis Symphony Orchestra); Violin Concerto (Leonard Slatkin/St. Louis Symphony Orchestra w/Elmar Oliveira, violin); _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_, with lyrics after a poem by *James Agee* (Michael Tilson Thomas/London Symphony Orchestra w/Barbara Hendricks, soprano); _Essay #1 for Orchestra_; _Medea's Dance of Vengeance_ (Leonard Slatkin/St. Louis Symphony Orchestra) 100th Anniversary Samuel Barber Set Disc 1 
3. *Barber*: _Dover Beach_, with lyrics by *Matthew Arnold* (The Endellion String Quartet w/Thomas Allen, baritone ); Piano Sonata; Excursions (Leon McCawley, piano); _Summer Music for Wind Quartet_ (Jeane Baxtresser, flute/Joseph Robinson, oboe/Stanley Drucker, clarinet/Judith LeClair, bassoon/Philip Myers, horn); _Three Songs_ with Lyrics by *James Stephens* and *AE Housman* (Thomas Allen, baritone/Roger Vignoles, piano) 100th Anniversary Samuel Barber Set Disc 2
4. *Barber*: _Hermit Songs_, based on poems by Irish monks, translated by *Seán Ó Faoláin*, *Howard Mumford Jones*, *Chester Kallman*, *Kenneth H Jackson*, and *WH Auden*; _Sleep Now_ with lyrics by *James Joyce*; _The Daisies_ with lyrics by *James Stephens*; _Nocturne_ with lyrics by *Frederic Prokosch*; _Nuvoletta_ with lyrics by *James Joyce* (Leontyne Price, soprano/Samuel Barber, piano; live recording); _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_, with lyrics after a poem by *James Agee*; _Give Me Some Music_ and _Give Me My Robe_ from _Antony and Cleopatra_ with lyrics by *William Shakespeare* (Thomas Schippers/New Philharmonia Orchestra/Leontyne Price) RCA Gold Seal
5. *Barber*: _Overture to the School of Scandal_ (Werner Janssen/The Janssen Symphony of Los Angeles); _Adagio for Strings_ (Arturo Toscanini/NBC Symphony Orchestra); Capricoen Concerto (Daniel Saidenberg/The Saidenberg Little Symphony Orchestra); _Dover Beach_ with lyrics by *Matthew Arnold* (The Curtis String Quartet w/Samuel Barber, baritone); _Essay #1 for Orchestra_ (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra); _Sonata for Cello and Piano_ (Raya Garbousova, cello/Erich Kahn, piano); _Symphony #1_ (Bruno Walter/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Pearl Records

Samuel Barber was a great composer for the voice. Judging from his source material, Barber also had excellent taste in literature. Neither belonging to the more experimental American composers such as Ives, Cowell, Cage, or Sessions; nor belonging to the school of "Americana" that included Copland, Virgil Thomson, Walter Piston, or William Schuman; Barber's music is tonal, lyrical, and basically rooted in European Romanticism. Three wonderful renditions of _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_ capture a time in America when life was simple with just a hint of foreboding. Two versions of _Hermit Songs_ (one in the studio, and one live) both feature Leontyne Price with Samuel Barber on piano; and this set of songs based on poems by Irish monks shows that beautiful art songs (or "lieder") can also belong to American composers, and I would say that with the exception of Benjamin Britten, no classical composer wrote better music in the English language than Samuel Barber. Then there's the three versions of _Dover Beach_ with Barber himself singing on a rare vintage recording, and while Barber doesn't quite have the same chops as Dietrich Fischer-Diskau or Thomas Allen, his version has an interesting, very heart-felt and somewhat melancholy quality.


----------



## MusicSybarite

_Rhapsody in Blue_ somehow has eclipsed the another one, the *Second Rhapsody for piano and orchestra*. I confess this is a first listen, and I also have to confess I loved it. It's a more mature, more elaborate composition. I wish Gershwin had composed a symphony in these years, like a synthesis of his American symphonic style.










Sorry, it was Beethoven's *Symphony No. 1* under Abbado. A polished, disciplined rendition.


----------



## Bkeske

VoxBox 3 LP set. 1973


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel - Ballet Music

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## SanAntone

*The Soviet Experience: The Complete String Quartets by Dmitri Shostakovich*
Pacifica Quartet









_String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat Major_, Op. 117


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> In today's mail - Risto Joost leading the Estonian National Symphony Orchestra in music by Tonu Korvits:





Joe B said:


> Turns out the disc in the jewel case is NOT the correct disc. It is labeled correctly, but it contains someone's flute concertos and not the music advertised. I went to amazon.com (where I purchased this with a gift card given to me at Christmas) and looked at the reviews. Evidently the MP3's are correct but everyone who has bought the CD has the same problem. 64% of the reviews complained of the same issue. I sent Ondine an email and initiated a return with amazon (the concertos are good, but not what I wanted).
> Korvits writes great choral music. I was hoping to listen to his instrumental compositions. Oh well!


Ondine has already gotten back to me and will be sending me a replacement disc. They said they recalled these nearly a year ago and were surprised there were any still out on the market. I can't complain about the speed and their willingness to correct the issue. Couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## WVdave

Mozart; Symphonies Nos. 35 - 41 
Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic 
Deutsche Grammophon, 2 × CD, Remastered, US, 2000.


----------



## Rogerx

CPE Bach: Symphonies And Cello Concerto

Petr Skalka (cello)

Cafe Zimmermann

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink


----------



## consuono

Bruckner: The Masses
BRSO, Eugen Jochum


----------



## Gothos

Now playing Disc 2


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

Minkus: La Bayadère

English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## haydnguy

I closed my eyes, reached into my collection and this CD came out....


----------



## Malx

A nice gentle start to todays listening.

*Bartok, 15 Hungarian Peasant Songs + Sonatina - Lili Kraus.*


----------



## Guest002

My random selector's choice, so the fact that it's Christmas-related after Epiphany is not my fault!

Johann Christoph Pez's _Concerto Pastorale_, Giovanni Antonini and Il Giardino Armonico Milano. Very pleasant.


----------



## Rogerx

Reicha: Rediscovered Vol. 3

L'art de varier

Ivan Ilić (piano)


----------



## Malx

Like so many others on the site I was tempted by the excellent price of this set of downloads on Qobuz - finally getting around to listening to it - starting with.

*Beethoven, Symphony No 1 - Netherlands SO, Willem de Vriend.*


----------



## jim prideaux

I know there are many very impressive interpretations of Beethoven's symphonies but this morning I returned to one of my personal favourites......Michael Gielen and theh SWR SO performing the 7th. As good as I remembered,, the first two movements in particular are wonderful and for some reason the pace and sound of the second movement is outstanding.


----------



## Jacck

Antonín Rejcha - Te Deum laudamus


----------



## Chilham

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Frank Shipway

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

A venture off the beaten track of my preferred conductors. Can't remember who recommended this. Here goes.


----------



## Malx

*Ravel, Shéhérazade*, Une barque sur l'océan, La valse - Karine Deshayes* (mezzo-soprano), Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Emmanuel Krivine.*

Streamed via Qobuz.


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday selection - again via Qobuz.

*C P E Bach, Symphony Wq 182 No 5 - English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.*

An enjoyable little Symphony for strings and harpsichord that I can't recall playing/hearing before.


----------



## Bourdon

*Rachmaninov*

Études tableaux Op.33
Études tableaux Op.39
Prelude in C sharp minor Op.3 No.2


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quartets today. First Schumann with the Emersons and now Brahms with the Belcea quartet.


----------



## Helgi

I have Radu Lupu playing Schumann in my living room this morning; Humoreske, Kinderszenen and Kreisleriana.


----------



## Guest002

Walter Leigh's _Harpsichord Concertino_, Scott Speck conducting the Chicago Philharmonic Orchestra, Jory Vinikour on harpsichord.


----------



## Rogerx

Goldmark: Symphonic Poems, Vol. 2

Bamberger Symphoniker, Fabrice Bollon


----------



## Guest002

Sergei Vasilenko's _Indian Suite_, Henry Shek conducting the Moscow Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## sbmonty

English Polyphony c. 1270-1430
The Orlando Consort


----------



## Guest002

Pietro Antonio Locatelli's _Concerto Grosso Op. 7 No. 4_, performed by Concerto Köln. Lovely.


----------



## Rogerx

Berg: Lyric Suite

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet

Berg: Lyric Suite - for string quartet (1926)
Berg: Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet
Wellesz: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52
Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part eight of eight for this afternoon. Opting for an organ version of the _AoF_ rather than the usual piano or harpsichord.

_Goldberg Variations_ [_Clavier-Übung IV_] BWV988 (by 1741):










_Die Kunst der Fuge_ BWV1080 (bet. c. 1742-50 inc.):


----------



## jim prideaux

Admittedly on a basic i-pod but I have walked to the local supermarket ( very icy!) while listening to Dvorak's 7th and 9th performed by Mackerras and the LPO. I may be being rather repetitive but Sir Charles never disappoints. His recordings of the later Mozart symphonies alongside this recording of Dvorak's 7th join his Brahms and Janacek as evidence of the mans impressive abilities and contribution......


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148637


*Frédéric Chopin*

Polonaise No. 1 in C sharp minor, op. 26
Polonaise No. 2 in E flat minor, op. 26
Polonaise No. 1 in A major, op. 40 "Military"
Polonaise No. 2 in C minor, op. 40
Polonaise in F sharp minor, op. 44 "Tragic"
Polonaise in A flat major, op. 53 "Heroic"
Polonaise-Fantaisie in A flat major, op. 61

Rafal Blechacz, piano

2013


----------



## Guest002

Robert Saxton's _Music to Celebrate the Resurrection of Christ_, Steuart Bedford, English Chamber Orchestra. Interesting piece, but only 10 minutes long.


----------



## Guest002

Gunther Jacob's _Dixit Dominus_, Robert Hugo directing the Capella Regia Praha and a truckload of soloists.


----------



## SanAntone

*Golijov: Ainadamar - Fountain of Tears*
Robert Spano, Atlanta Symphony Orch., Dawn Upshaw, Kelly O'Connor, Jessica Rivera, Jesus Montoya











> This unique, 80-minute opera must be heard. The title means "Fountain of Tears" in Arabic and refers to the place in Granada where Federico Garcia Lorca was executed by Fascist soldiers in 1936. The work opens in a theater in Uruguay in 1969. As the actress Margarita Xirgu, who collaborated with Lorca in the 1920s and '30s, is about to go on stage, she recalls memories of him and his death and the survivor's guilt she feels. Musical images take us back as well. The sounds of hoofbeats, a fountain, and gun shots punctuate the otherwise beautiful, tonal, highly Spanish-influenced score, filled with flamenco and rumba rhythms. The vocal lines are all highly singable as well as dramatic. The work is mostly scored for women's voices: Margartita, sung by Dawn Upshaw; Lorca himself, sung by Kelley O'Connor; Nuria, Margarita's student, sung by Jessica Rivera. There is also an ensemble of women's voices that do most of the work. Margarita dies just before going onstage. The trio for her, Nuria, and Lorca is about as beautiful as anything you'll ever hear. "What a sad day it was in Granada / The stones began to cry" is a refrain that recurs throughout the opera, and the whole piece is sheer poetry. This is stunning. --Robert Levine


----------



## Bourdon

*Henry Lawes*

*Sitting by the Stream*

Consort of Musicke Anthony Rooley


----------



## Rogerx

Allegri: Miserere

The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips

Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Mundy, W: Vox Patris caelestis
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli


----------



## Bourdon

jim prideaux said:


> Admittedly on a basic i-pod but I have walked to the local supermarket ( very icy!) while listening to Dvorak's 7th and 9th performed by Mackerras and the LPO. I may be being rather repetitive but Sir Charles never disappoints. His recordings of the later Mozart symphonies alongside this recording of Dvorak's 7th join his Brahms and Janacek as evidence of the mans impressive abilities and contribution......


*If you listen to music on the street, watch out for lamp posts!*


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18

Sa Chen

Gulbenkian Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Release Date: 24th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: PTC5186944
Label: Pentatone
Length: 35 minutes


----------



## eljr

De Profundis

Vasari Singers, Jeremy Backhouse

Release Date: 3rd Nov 2014
Catalogue No: 8573196
Label: Naxos
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## jim prideaux

Bourdon said:


> *If you listen to music on the street, watch out for lamp posts!*


During the three day week ( with related power cuts) in the early 70's I walked into a lamp post early evening on while attempting to read the box of a new plastic model kit I had bought in the centre of town...….so goof to be reminded!


----------



## Guest002

Giovanni Pergolesi's _Salve Regina_, Christopher Hogwood, The Academy of Ancient Music, Emma Kirkby (soprano).


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #9 (Op. 14, #1) - Claudio Arrau


Beethoven - Piano Sonata #10 (Op. 14, #2) - Claudio Arrau


Bach - Orchestral Transcriptions - Leopold Stokowski and his Symphony Orchestra 

The Stokowski/Bach disc reminds me of that old song "If loving you is wrong I don't wanna be right."


----------



## Vasks

_Rarely heard 20th Century composers on vinyl_

*Victor Legley - Overture for a comedy by Goldoni (Gras/Cultura)
Milan Bachorek - Klasy (Matl/Panton)
Tadeusz Szeligowski - Epitaphium (Krenz/Muza)
Jaroslav Jezek - Symphonic Poem (Slavicky/Panton)*


----------



## Guest002

Charles Bruffy, Phoenix Bach Choir and the Kansas City Chorale singing four motets by Josef Gabriel Rheinberger


----------



## Bourdon

jim prideaux said:


> During the three day week ( with related power cuts) in the early 70's I walked into a lamp post early evening on while attempting to read the box of a new plastic model kit I had bought in the centre of town...….so goof to be reminded!


It's good to share this with us, and as a good Pickwickian to preserve your dignity.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony No.89
Symphony No.88
Sinfonia concertante in B flat major


----------



## Guest002

Francesco Maria Veracini's _Violin Sonata Op. 1, No. 12_, played by Anna McDonald (Violin), Erin Helyard (harpsichord)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach & Vivaldi: Concertos for various instruments

Isaac Stern (violin), Harold Gomberg (oboe), William Heim (piccolo), Glenn Gould (piano)

New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## SanAntone

*Osvaldo Golijov: Falling Out Of Time*
Silkroad Ensemble











> Three years ago, Osvaldo Golijov sat down on a park bench in Tel Aviv to read David Grossman's Falling Out of Time. Part play, part poem, part fable, the book narrates a journey "out of time" as parents grieve the death of their child, a quest to comprehend a loss with no name.
> 
> Osvaldo Golijov's exquisite and nuanced interpretation of the story portrays a musical, mythical walk that traverses vast and varied emotional landscapes to finally arrive at a place where breathing is again possible. Drawing on David's powerful text, Osvaldo has conceived this song cycle for 13 artists of the Silkroad Ensemble, the collective whose delicacy of musical expression he describes as like "a harp of a thousand hairs." The piece is scored for three voices, electronics, string quintet, kemanche, percussion, pipa, sheng, and trumpet.
> 
> Opening with the purity of an instrumental lament, Osvaldo pulls from the musical and narrative roots of the early Delta Blues and the ballads of Central Asia, giving new expression to the notion that, as Edward Hirsch writes in his New York Times review of the book, "Grief is democratic. It crosses barriers…" As the walk unfolds, we hear the fires, falls, trance, tenderness, and rage of grief as voices emerge, asking unanswerable questions that become mantras of movements towards breath.


----------



## eljr

Heaven Full of Stars

Vasari Singers, Jeremy Backhouse

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 8574179
Label: Naxos
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming this morning. Finding music/performances I have never heard, or not heard in a long time. This is in the later category.

I watched this performed by the Berlin Philharmonic live (via Digital Concert Hall) in a a European Premire. Alan Gilbert conducting. Anna was in attendance. Very interesting to watch as I remember. Not sure if I have ever just listened to it aside from that though.

Released in 2004.


----------



## Guest

ELbowe said:


> *I have a deep affection for Angela Hewitt and your mentioning of the loss of her beloved Fazioli brought back memories. Please bear with me…The Canada Arts Council (Government sponsored and supported) for decades has funded the cost of classical music artists to visit and perform in remote areas of Canada for audiences who in a general life-time would never have the opportunity to experience such artists. In the late 1980s I had the distinct pleasure of experiencing Angela for a full concert in such a setting. While it was not a Fazioli or anything close to it; Canada Council shipped in an appropriately adequate grand-piano and though I don't recall exactly the time of year I "think" it was about this inclement period! The audience in general was unfamiliar with her work (I don't mean that in a disparaging or mean-spirited manner…), I had a few of her LPs at the time (CBC Recordings) and felt as if I was dreaming getting such an opportunity. I distinctly recall there was no shortening of her standard performance just because she was in a cold and less than idyllic surroundings(sonically) … it was a full concert, she was dressed in a beautiful velvet gown. I was in heaven as the first half was all Ravel …mostly Bach in the second, if I recall. She stayed on after the performance and met with as many of those who wished to meet her, she may as well have been at Massey Hall or Queen Elizabeth Theatre in her professional approach; she put everyone at ease….. what a trooper!!! The loss of her "friend" was a shock to all....so happy Fazioli managed to build her a new one! Sorry about the ramble! *


No apology needed--that's a great story!


----------



## ELbowe

*Just arrived in post:
The Symphonist: Bohuslav Martinů, 
Charles Munch, Karel Sejna, Karel Ančerl, Rafael Kubelik etc., 
Praga Digitals ‎- 2 × SACD, Hybrid, Multichannel, Compilation. Czech Republic 2018*


----------



## Bkeske

Not too familiar with Penderecki's work, RIP. This released in 2000.


----------



## Rmathuln

*
F. Couperin: Premier livre de Pièces de clavecin - Premier ordre
*
Christophe Rousset, Harpsichord

℗1994


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148652


*Bernhard Henrik Crusell*

Concerto in E flat major for clarinet and orchestra, op. 1
Grand Concerto in F minor for clarinet and orchestra, op. 5
Concerto in B flat major for clarinet and orchestra, op. 11
Introduction et air suédois in B flat major for clarinet and orchestra, op. 12

Swedish Chamber Orchestra
Michael Collins, soloist/conductor

2018


----------



## Taplow

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 148630
> 
> 
> My random selector's choice, so the fact that it's Christmas-related after Epiphany is not my fault!
> 
> Johann Christoph Pez's _Concerto Pastorale_, Giovanni Antonini and Il Giardino Armonico Milano. Very pleasant.





AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 148635
> 
> 
> Pietro Antonio Locatelli's _Concerto Grosso Op. 7 No. 4_, performed by Concerto Köln. Lovely.





AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 148642
> 
> 
> Giovanni Pergolesi's _Salve Regina_, Christopher Hogwood, The Academy of Ancient Music, Emma Kirkby (soprano).


Have you been raiding my CD collection again?


----------



## Bkeske

Released September 2020


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

He must not forgot !

Paris (The Song of a Great City)
In a Summer Garden
On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Summer night on the River
intermezzo from Fennimore and Gerda
Piano Concerto


----------



## consuono

Arvo Pärt: Tabula Rasa and other works


----------



## Bkeske

A bit of a lighter selection. Released 2019


----------



## Guest002

Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach's _Keyboard Concerto in E flat major_, played on what sounds suspiciously like a 1940s East End pub upright piano. After the Blitz. Susan Alexander-Max and The Music Collection.

For anyone trying to keep count, Johann Christoph Friedrich was Johann Sebastian's fifth son, the 9th (!) child with Anna Magdalena, and thus his 16th child in all, with either of his wives, with dates 1732-1795.


----------



## Guest002

Taplow said:


> Have you been raiding my CD collection again?


I plead innocent!! :lol:


----------



## Guest002

Gian Francesco Malipiero's _Sinfonia dello Zodiaco_, Antonio de Almeida and the Moscow Symphony Orchestra.

I feel sure I was playing this just a few days ago, but random is as random does, so...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Liszt would prob. be somewhat humbled by all the attention shown his _Années de pèlerinage _ over the past decade, not least because he'd be surprised they'd been assembled in toto (they are three separate opuses): 15 recordings or more since 2010 (!), though not all of those complete. This for a composer otherwise rather down on his luck in terms of public attention and appreciation! To my mind, they constitute some of his most personally revealing work and I feel fortunate in having appreciated them for nearly half a century (!), since Jerome Rose's '73 recording of them.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 148659
> 
> 
> Gian Francesco Malipiero's _Sinfonia dello Zodiaco_, Antonio de Almeida and the Moscow Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> I feel sure I was playing this just a few days ago, but random is as random does, so...


The "Like Button" is insufficient to indicate my appreciation for most of this composer's work, inc. this disk. And yeah, I'm gonna have to check my collection and see if the ubiquitous AB hasn't been by to raid my collection as well...


----------



## Guest002

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> The "Like Button" is insufficient to indicate my appreciation for most of this composer's work, inc. this disk. And yeah, I'm gonna have to check my collection and see if the ubiquitous AB hasn't been by to raid my collection as well...


I'm sorry if I'm posting too frequently: I certainly don't _want_ to be 'ubiquitous' and as it is, I don't post _every_ single thing I play in a day. 

When I was in Australia, I was IT guru to a couple of barristers (the legal ones, not the coffee ones!) and they both, at different times, went and died for no good reasons. I thereby inherited their CD collections (since none of their rellos wanted them). So, if I appear to have raided your collection, I must ask if you were ever acquainted with some Sydney QCs (or SCs as they are now known in that hotbed of republicanism), for they would be the exfiltrators, not I, if so!!

PS, Malipiero is good and complex stuff, definitely!


----------



## Bkeske

Released 2007


----------



## Rambler

*Arturo Toscanini - All Berlioz Concert - Romeo and Juliet & Scene VII f Damnation of Faust* NBC Symphony Orchestra on Guild Historical
















Not for the Hi-Fi enthusiasts - these recordings date from 1947. They include recordings of the rehearsal too. Three discs of largely historical interest.

When I was a child I well remember my working class parents (who were always short of money) obtaining a gramophone - and for a while they only had one record to play. That was Toscanini conducting Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony. It got quite a lot of wear before they bought a second LP. Ah the good old days!


----------



## Bkeske

Rambler said:


> Not for the Hi-Fi enthusiasts - these recordings date from 1947. They include recordings of the rehearsal too. Three discs of largely historical interest.


Oh, not sure about that. As a 'Hi-Fi Enthusiast' as well, I have the Toscanini 150th Anniversary RCA Red Seal box set, and enjoy it quite a bit. But then, I also have many mono LP's I play and enjoy with my mono cart installed on my TT. That's Hi-Fi' too


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Frankel - various orchestral works for tonight, concluding tomorrow. I have taken the liberty of dredging up and then tweaking some comments from a previous post of mine for the same albums...

I am still waiting to land vulture-like on a price-drop for the disc containing symphonies 7 and 8 so I can complete what has so far been an interesting and rewarding cycle. Along with his near-contemporary Humphrey Searle, Frankel was one of the very first British composers to utilise serial procedures but in the post-WWII musical world he was a modernist with a comparatively small _m_, and there is certainly neither Webern-like severity nor Darmstadt iconoclasm to be found here.

During his career Frankel was more renowned for his music for British cinema - he composed a huge quantity of soundtracks for film categories as diverse as _noir_, Ealing comedy and Hammer horror - but the recordings below reveal different facets of a composer who, like the aforementioned Searle, undeservedly fell under the radar immediately after his death. Three cheers, then, for the cpo label in resurrecting these neglected works.

Frankel also composed a sizeable amount of chamber music (including five string quartets), of which very little is currently available - I live in hope that cpo or some another equally enterprising label help to plug this gap before too long.

Apologies for the fuzzy images of the symphonies discs - as with the concertos disc the recordings are by the Queensland Symphony Orchestra conducted by Werner Andreas Albert.

Violin Concerto [_To the memory of the six million_] op.24 (1951):
_Serenata Concertante_ for piano trio and orchestra op.37 (1960):
Viola Concerto op.45 (1967):










_May Day_ - overture for orchestra op.22 (1948-49):
Symphony no.1 op.33 (1958):
Symphony no.5 op.46 (1967):










Symphony no.2 op.38 (1962):
Symphony no.3 op.40 (1964):










_Mephistopheles' Serenade and Dance_ for orchestra op.25 (1952):
Symphony no.4 op.44 (1966):
Symphony no.6 op.49 (1969):


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with 5 featuring the first 6 of Vaughan Williams' symphonies:

1. *Vaughan Williams*: _A Sea Symphony_ (Leonard Slatkin/BBC Symphony Orchestra w/Joan Rodgers, soprano; Simon Keenlyside, Baritone; the BBC Chorus & the Trinity College Music Chamber Choir) BBC Music Magazine
2. *Vaughan Williams*: _Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"_; _Concerto Academico for Violin and Orchestra_; _The Wasps Overture_ (Andre Pevin/London Symphony Orchestra w/James Buswell, violin on _Concerto Academico_) RCA Victor Gold Seal
3. *Vaughan Williams*: _Fantasia on Greensleeves_; _Symphony #3 "Pastorale"_ & _Symphony #4_ (Leonard Slatkin/Philharmonia Orchestra) RCA Victor Red Seal
4. *Vaughan Williams*: _Symphony #5_ & _Symphony #6_ (Leonard Slatkin/Philharmonia Orchestra) RCA Victor Red Seal
5. *Vaughan Williams*: _Symphony #4_; _Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_; _Fantasia on Greensleeves; Serenade to Music _(Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Adele Addison, Lucine Amara, Eileen Farrell; Lili Chookasian, Jennie Tourel, Shirley Varrett-Carter, Charles Bressler, Richard Tucker, Jon Vickers, George London, Ezio Flagello, and Donald Bell on _Serenade_) Sony's Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition VOL 96

Today's listening journey reveals that Ralph Vaughan Williams takes a rightful place along side Dmitry Shostakovich, Roy Harris, William Schumann, Walter Piston, Roger Sessions, Alan Hovhaness, and Einojuhani Rautavaara; as great symphonists who composed their entire cycle within the 20th century. There are others, of course, but I decided to stop with those who made it or came just a wee bit shy of Beethoven's "number nine" template. As far as I know the final CD in today's menu represents the only time that Leonard Bernstein recorded the works RVW. On the _Serenade_, it seems to also represents the last time anyone tried to get so many famous opera singers together in one studio!


----------



## Bkeske

Sticking with the BBC Philharmonic, released in 2008


----------



## WVdave

Tchaikovsky; Symphony No. 5, In E Minor, Opus 64
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Malcolm Sargent
Everest ‎- SDBR 3039, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1959.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I'm sorry if I'm posting too frequently: I certainly don't _want_ to be 'ubiquitous' and as it is, I don't post _every_ single thing I play in a day.
> 
> When I was in Australia, I was IT guru to a couple of barristers (the legal ones, not the coffee ones!) and they both, at different times, went and died for no good reasons. I thereby inherited their CD collections (since none of their rellos wanted them). So, if I appear to have raided your collection, I must ask if you were ever acquainted with some Sydney QCs (or SCs as they are now known in that hotbed of republicanism), for they would be the exfiltrators, not I, if so!!
> 
> PS, Malipiero is good and complex stuff, definitely!


Sadly, I've nothing to do with Land of the Long Weekend. I had two college friends, though, who moved to New Zealand (they did not know each other!), but that's as close as I ever got or had anything to do with the area. The good news, AB, is that, while you may be under suspicion, your good taste is not! (And don't post any less, how else can we determine our losses? :lol


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Symphony #6 from below :


----------



## Guest002

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Symphony #6 from below :
> 
> View attachment 148670


Hey! Now you're doing it to me!! 
I love that set.

However, for symphony no. 6, I prefer Järvi's choral finale. I don't know if it's 'correct' or not, but the tune is so soulful, I feel it _ought_ to be sung! and Svetlanov's has no choir!!


----------



## Chilham

Verdi: Requiem

Antonio Pappano

Anja Harteros, Sonia Ganassi, Rolando Villazón, René Pape, Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia di Saint Cecilia


----------



## Rmathuln

*Angelo Gilardino: 2 Sonatas for solo guitar*
Cristiano Porqueddu, guitar


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Borodin quartet playing Tchaikovsky, since I heard Schumann and Brahms earlier today.


----------



## Bkeske

Released 2009


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Hey! Now you're doing it to me!!
> I love that set.
> 
> However, for symphony no. 6, I prefer Järvi's choral finale. I don't know if it's 'correct' or not, but the tune is so soulful, I feel it _ought_ to be sung! and Svetlanov's has no choir!!


Now you've got my expectations running high...got to find that. благодаря


----------



## starthrower

Socially distanced orchestra performs in Dec 2020.


----------



## Bkeske

Released 2020









This is very nice. First rate recording.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Hey! Now you're doing it to me!!
> I love that set.
> 
> However, for symphony no. 6, I prefer Järvi's choral finale. I don't know if it's 'correct' or not, but the tune is so soulful, I feel it _ought_ to be sung! and Svetlanov's has no choir!!


THANKS, AB!! The chorus is _inexpressibly_ beautiful! (Found Järvi's performance on _Youtube_; Myaskovsky revised the work in 1947 and in the later version the chorus of the original symphony is optional - curiously, Svetlanov is just about the only conductor not to include it!).


----------



## Bxnwebster

*Buxtehude:* Membra Jesu Nostri BuxWV 75

René Jacobs, Schola Cantorum Basiliensis


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148675


Vocalises

Natalie Dessay, soprano
Berliner Sinfonie Orchester
Michael Schønwandt

1998


----------



## Guest002

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> THANKS, AB!! The chorus is _inexpressibly_ beautiful! (Found Järvi's performance on _Youtube_; Myaskovsky revised the work in 1947 and in the later version the chorus of the original symphony is optional - curiously, Svetlanov is just about the only conductor not to include it!).


I feel I've earned my keep for the day, then! Also, thank you for the info. about the revision. I had been curious about the difference, but never spent the time too look into it. Now, alles klar!


----------



## Bkeske

Released 2014


----------



## Dimace

*Wiener Philharmoniker & Hans Knappertsbusch* together with Wagner's legends *Franz Bierbach, Anton Dermota, Hilde Güden* (the absolute Diva) etc. are performing *Die Meistersinger Von Nürnberg!* 
One of the very best MSVN out there and also a good Wagner rarity for your collections. (Decca, 1954, 1964/7, 6XLPS)


----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and the Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in music by Tonu Korvits:


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - Leonidas Kavakos leading the Camerata Salzburg from the bow in Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy's "Violin Concerto in E minor":


----------



## Bkeske

Released 2017


----------



## Bkeske

Released 2019









Edit : First I have ever listened to this. To me, pretty exceptional.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386


----------



## 13hm13

Rudolf Kempe, Beethoven, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra ‎- Piano-Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No.2 and 3

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont ( complete incidental music)

Pilar Lorengar, soprano

Klauss -Jurgen Wussow ( speaker)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra by Szell


----------



## Gothos

CD 1 The Morning Violin


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano), Christa Ludwig (contralto)

Vienna Philharmonic, Zubin Mehta


----------



## jim prideaux

Early morning walk ( Victorian suburb, park etc...…) and listened again to Gielen's performance of Beethoven's 2nd.....

A more genial and essentially humane work I cannot imagine. Hyperbole I know but there is such an uplifting and good humoured element to the symphony ( particularly inn the latter movements) Will now be listening to other recordings to compare!

Recently began to change my view of Mozart's symphonies when listening to the Mackerras SCO recordings which are quite simply wonderful. Reflecting now that perhaps Mackerras has achieved something similar in that context.....I have always enjoyed many other aspects of Mozart's music but have admitted before to finding the symphonies rather 'distant' and too 'grand'

( as I have just pointed out on another thread I am not looking for a row or heated debate, just making certain personal observations and reflecting indirectly on the positive value of music in what are really challenging times!)


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Joshua, HWV 64

James Gilchrist, Konstantin Wolff, Myung-Hee Hyun, Alex Potter & Georg Poplutz

Collegium Cartusianum, Peter Neumann


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Early morning walk ( Victorian suburb, park etc...…) and listened again to Gielen's performance of Beethoven's 2nd.....
> 
> A more genial and essentially humane work I cannot imagine. Hyperbole I know but there is such an uplifting and good humoured element to the symphony ( particularly inn the latter movements) Will now be listening to other recordings to compare!
> 
> Recently began to change my view of Mozart's symphonies when listening to the Mackerras SCO recordings which are quite simply wonderful. Reflecting now that perhaps Mackerras has achieved something similar in that context.....I have always enjoyed many other aspects of Mozart's music but have admitted before to finding the symphonies rather 'distant' and too 'grand'
> 
> ( as I have just pointed out on another thread I am not looking for a row or heated debate, just making certain personal observations and reflecting indirectly on the positive value of music in what are really challenging times!)


And now listening to the 2nd from Peter Maag's cycle with the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto.


----------



## Guest002

This was purchased in direct consequence of a David Hurwitz video in which he questioned whether Rattle had ever recorded anything worthwhile in his CBSO career -and decided this his Karol Szymanowski collection was probably a standout piece of brilliance. Never having heard anything of Karol Szymanowski before (let alone be able to spell his name!), I felt I had to dive in.

Currently listening to his ballet-pantomime _Harnasie_, Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra and Timothy Robinson doing a tenor part.

It is uncompromisingly modern music, but with very beautiful and delicate orchestral textures, but also good chunks of exciting stuff that sounds like tuneful Messiaen  I like it very much, I think, though I am still getting to grips with it. The cat (a Vaughan Williams fan) is not so keen.


----------



## Jacck

Igor Stravinskij - L'Histoire du Soldat


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> And now listening to the 2nd from Peter Maag's cycle with the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto.


now on to the 4th from Peter Maag's wonderful cycle…….marvellous!


----------



## Guest002

These 'Haydn 2032' recordings are superb: they're about the only thing which has persuaded me to actually listen to Haydn's symphonies, rather than be intimidated by the huge 'wall' of them they have otherwise seemed (I do like the Fischer cycle, too, but rarely played it before these other recordings started coming out).

Anyway, Giovanni Antonini and the Kammerorchester Basel doing a sprightly Symphony No. 19.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 7 'Leningrad' - Moscow PO, Kirill Kondrashin.*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Guest002

Andrzej Panufnik's _Sinfonia Votiva_, Łukasz Borowicz, Konzerthausorchester Berlin.

My directory 'mug shot' for Panufnik is this:









I think you have to admire someone that smokes a pipe _quite_ so aristocratically! I did, anyway, which is why I bought quite a lot of his stuff. His dates were 1914 - 1991.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Without a doubt my favorable box with Haydn symphonies,really wunderful.

Symphony No.47
Symphony No.46
Symphony No.26 "Lamentatione"
Symphony No.49 "La Passione"

The Sturm und Drang Symphonies in this box are played by,
The Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Malx

*Monteverdi, Vespers 1610 - Dunedin Consort, John Butt.*

Just arrived - a wee treat paid for by the money saved by not going out for coffee in lockdown.


----------



## Guest002

I haven't listened to this in about a decade or more -and it's really good fun!
Arthur Fiedler and the Boston Pops doing three Scott Joplin numbers (Entertainer, Sugar Cane Rag, Maple Leaf Rag).
The disc contains much else conducted and performed by others, but these three are the bounciest ones, I think. I fear it's feet-tapping time...


----------



## Joe B

Ivor Bolton leading the St. James's Baroque Players from the harpsichord:









*Concerto No. 1 in D minor
Concerto No. 4 in A Major
Concerto No. 5 in F minor
Concerto No. 6 in F Major*


----------



## Rogerx

Torelli: Concerti Grossi Op. 8

Mariana Sirbu (violin), Antonio Perez (violin)

I Musici


----------



## Guest002

From the ridiculous to the sublime... and rather a change of pace!
Hildegard von Bingen, 'Heavenly Revelations', Jeremy Summerly and the Oxford Camerata.


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

CD4

Florida
Briggs Fair
Summer Evening
La Calinda
Air and Dance
Intermezzo & Serenade (Hassan)
Two Aquarelles


----------



## sbmonty

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
LaSalle Quartet


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #11 (Op. 22) - Claudio Arrau


Bartok - The Miraculous Mandarin - Jean Martinon/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


Bartok - String Quartet #5 - Takacs Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase, Piano Concerto & Prometheus

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

The Cleveland Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, The Ambrosian Singers, Lorin Maazel


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Ziehrer - Overture to "Der schone Rigo" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
R. Strauss - Festmarsch, Op. 1 (Rickenbacher/Koch)
Wolf - Selections from "Italienisches Liederbuch" (Schwarzkopf & Fischer-D/EMI)
Lehar - Adria Waltz (Jurowski/cpo)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto, Op. 77 - Sibelius: Violin Concerto, Op. 47

Zino Francescatti (violin), Joseph Joachim (cadenza)
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest002

For once, a deliberate, non-random choice: Mozart's 40th Symphony, Charles Mackerras and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra.

I know this symphony cycle has had big recommendations in these pages.
I like it. 
I don't love it. 
I think that may be me being a little allergic to Mozart more than anything else. 
The sonics are certainly very good, and the orchestra clearly know what they are doing.
I just wish I could enthuse about Mozart more.


----------



## eljr




----------



## starthrower

I'm not a huge Wolfie fan but I enjoyed this concert. And Uchida made me a fan of the concerto no. 25. Nowadays I turn on YouTube and let it roll from one concert to the next and just try to keep an open mind about the music.


----------



## Joachim Raff

A new release with some interesting shorter works from Goldmark.


----------



## Guest

Sublime!


----------



## Guest002

Sergei Taneyev's, _Suite de Concert_. Nicolai Malko, the Philharmonia Orchestra and David Oistrakh on violin. I've got this catalogued as 1956, but it can't be, as it's in very good stereo: but that's what Discogs says. It's an astonishingly good recording if that's true (and the Rostropovich Miaskovsky cello concerto is darn'd good, too).

Truth be told, I'm not overly keen on solo violin, as it can often sound scratchy and nasty. I'm always reminded of the line, "Violinists have a constant urge to play on two or more strings at once. This always sounds horrible, even when done by a very good violinist". However, Oistrakh sounds great on this recording, so Peter Gammond on this occasion is wrong


----------



## daco

11,000 Virgins (Chants For The Feast Of St. Ursula)
Hildegard Von Bingen
Anonymous 4

Just playing as background music on a Sunday morning.


----------



## annaw

*Bach: Lutheran Mass No.1 in F major, BWV233* (Suzuki / Bach Collegium Japan)

I must say that Bach's Lutheran Masses (at least the first two I've listened to so far) are extremely enjoyable. And these performances are very energetic and satisfying.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148703


*Claudio Monteverdi*

Vespers 1610

Carolyn Sampson and Rebecca Outram, soprano
Daniel Auchincloss and Nicholas Mulroy, high tenor
Charles Daniels and James Gilchrist, tenor
Peter Harvey, Robert Evans, and Robert MacDonald, bass

Choir of the King's Consort
The King's Consort
Robert King, conductor

2006


----------



## Guest002

annaw said:


> *Bach: Lutheran Mass No.1 in F major, BWV233* (Suzuki / Bach Collegium Japan)
> 
> I must say that Bach's Lutheran Masses (at least the first two I've listened to so far) are extremely enjoyable. And these performances are very energetic and satisfying.


The F major is one of my favourites (right up until the end of the Gloria, after which it gets a bit Protestant and boring for my tastes!)


----------



## Guest002

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 148703
> 
> 
> *Claudio Monteverdi*
> 
> Vespers 1610
> 
> Carolyn Sampson and Rebecca Outram, soprano
> Daniel Auchincloss and Nicholas Mulroy, high tenor
> Charles Daniels and James Gilchrist, tenor
> Peter Harvey, Robert Evans, and Robert MacDonald, bass
> 
> Choir of the King's Consort
> The King's Consort
> Robert King, conductor
> 
> 2006


Extraordinarily good recording of that work, in my view. Enjoy!!


----------



## hammeredklavier

annaw said:


> *Bach: Lutheran Mass No.1 in F major, BWV233* (Suzuki / Bach Collegium Japan)
> I must say that Bach's Lutheran Masses (at least the first two I've listened to so far) are extremely enjoyable. And these performances are very energetic and satisfying.


The G minor and G major are also superb


----------



## Joachim Raff

Always give Hans Rott a go, hoping this time I can something out of this symphony. I just come away with a deflated feeling with very little connection.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Returning to J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part one scattered throughout the rest of today.

Partita in A-minor for solo flute BWV1013 (c. 1722-23):
Sonata in G-minor for flute (or violin) and harpsichord BWV1020 *** (????):

(*** authorship disputed - possibly by C.P.E. Bach)










_Brandenburg Concerto_ no.1 in F BWV1046 (by 1721):
_Brandenburg Concerto_ no.2 in F BWV1047 (by 1721):
_Brandenburg Concerto_ no.3 in G BWV1048 (by 1721):
Harpsichord concerto no.1 in D-minor BWV1052 (c. 1738):
Harpsichord concerto no.2 in E BWV1053 (c. 1738):
Harpsichord concerto no.3 in D BWV1054 - transcription of violin concerto no.2 in E BWV1042 (orig. bef. 1730 - arr. c. 1738):










Sonata no.1 in G-minor for solo violin BWV1001 (c. 1720):
Partita no.1 in B-minor for solo violin BWV1002 (c. 1720):
Sonata no.2 in for solo violin BWV 1003 (c. 1720):


----------



## eljr

Caldara: Missa Dolorosa & Stabat Mater

Aura Musicale Ensemble, Swiss-Italian Radio Chorus, Rene Clemencic, Diego Fasolis

Catalogue No: 8554715
Label: Naxos
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000r393








Martin Handley presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, including a Sunday morning Sounds of the Earth slow radio soundscape.


----------



## cougarjuno

Berwald Symphonies 1 and 4 Blomstedt and San Francisco


----------



## 13hm13

It's modern, "Romantic" and dissonant and ... of course ... classical music .... through and through .....


----------



## ELbowe

Flamme said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000r393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Handley presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, including a Sunday morning Sounds of the Earth slow radio soundscape.


* I am listening to it right now on BBC Sounds …….Weekly bird/nature sounds section (wonderful!) beginning at 1:18:00 intermingled with splendid music : Jóhann Jóhannsson's "Orphic Hymn"
John Dowland's "Earl of Essex", Leos Janáček's "A Leaf Blown Away (On an Overgrown Path, Book 1)" Edward Elgar's "Fairies and Giants (The Wand of Youth Suite no.1)" BBC Radio !! what would I do without you? I shudder to think! *


----------



## pmsummer

EL CANT DE LA SIBIL-LA
_Mallorca & València, 1400-1560_
*Spanish Anonymous*
La Capella Reial De Catalunya
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba, director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Coach G

Today I Loaded the CD player with four from NAXOS:

1. *Rautavaara*: _Cantus Acticus_; _Piano Concerto #3_; _Symphony #3_ (Hannu Lintu/Royal Scottish National Orchestra w/Laura Mikkola, piano on _Piano Concerto #3_)
2. *Rautavaara*: _Symphony #7 "Angel of Light"_; _Angels and Visitations_ (Hannu Koivula/Royal Scottish National Orchestra)
3. *Rautavaara*: _Apotheosis_; _Manhattan Trilogy_; _Symphony #8 "The Journey"_ (Pietari Inkinen/New Zealand Symphony Orchestra)
4. *Takemitsu*: _Spirit Garden_; _Solitude Sonore_; _Three Film Scores for String Orchestra_; _Dreamtime_; _A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden_ (Marin Alsop/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra)
5. *Bliss*: _Melee Fantasque_; _Checkmate_(David Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scottish National Orchestra)

We start with Einojuhani Rautavaara whose music took me about as long to get to as it did for me to learn how to spell his name correctly, but thanks to NAXOS I was able to find some of the works as this composer who has been hailed as "Finland's Second Greatest Composer" (Can anyone guess the name of the "First"?). While Rautavaara shares just a hint of Sibelius' icy, northern, quality, there also is an adventurous eclecticism to Rautavaara's oeuvre where he blends in some elements of serialism while still maintaining a basically tonal-sounding core. That being said, there's also a sense of mysticism and mystery that reminds me a lot of Alan Hovhaness. The _Piano Concerto #3_ is the highlight.

Next up, Turo Takemitsu from Japan also evokes some elements of Alan Hovhaness in that his music is also very mystical and inclusive of Far Eastern elements without sounding too sweet and sentimental like the _Butterfly Concerto_, _Yellow River Concerto_, or some syrupy orchestration of _Sakura, Sakura_. Takemitsu builds upon some elements of Debussy, Cage, and also serialism, but also speaks with a very distinct voice.

Lastly, just for the fun of it, we have some music by Arthur Bliss, a 20th century tier two (or tier three?) English composer. Bliss' music is tonal, and basically rooted in European Romanticism; sort of a modified Edward Elgar. I like the _Checkmate_ ballet because it serves as an intersection between tow things I'm passionate about: classical music and chess.


----------



## Flamme

American pianist Emanuel Ax plays Brahms' First Piano Concerto, and Lahav Shani conducts Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra in a concert recorded in December 2019.

A rising star, Shani is chief conductor of the Rotterdam Philharmonic and soon starts his tenure as music director of the Israel Philharmonic

Presented by Fiona Talkington

7.30pm
Brahms: Piano Concerto no.1 in D minor

8.25pm
Interval
Mozart: Trio in E flat "Kegelstatt"
Richard Stoltzman, clarinet
Yo-Yo Ma, cello
Emanuel Ax, piano

8.45pm
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra

Emanuel Ax, piano
Rotterdam Philharmonic
Lahav Shani, conductor

Image: Lisa Marie Mazzucco
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qwj5


----------



## senza sordino

Haydn String Quartets Op 33 #4, 5 'How do you do?' and 6 (Disk two, disk one was a few days ago) (Spotify)









Haydn Symphonies 98 and 99 (Disk two disk one was a few days ago) (Spotify)









Schumann, Lalo, and Saint Saens Cello Concerti (My CD)









Schubert Trout Quintet (for piano, violin, viola, cello, and bass) and Schubert Wanderer Fantasy (My CD)









Bruckner Symphony no 7 (Spotify)


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

... AND ...
_A collection of contemporary sacred music interspersed songs from the Laudario di Cortona, Italy._
*Arvo Pärt - Julia Wolfe - Caroline Shaw - Anonymous Italian 13th C.*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## daco

Russian Choir School
Valery Polyansky, State Chamber Choir
1990

Listening carefully to this for my 2021 listening project. Russian sacred music from late 18th to early 20th century.


----------



## Armanvd




----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker: The Beloved Mezzo* on Warner Classics









Disc 2 from this excellent 5 CD box set. This focuses on French music - for which Janet Baker has a strong affinity to. 
We have:-
- Berlioz 'Les Nuits d'Ete'
- Ravel 'Sheherazade'
- Chausson 'Poeme de l'amour et de la Mer


----------



## Guest002

Somehow the random music selector seems to know the mood of the times.
Aaron Copland. _Lincoln Portrait_, Zubin Mehta, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra and Gregory Peck (speaker)


----------



## Malx

*Taneyev, String Trios - Leopold String Trio.*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I promised myself to listen to more Beethoven sonatas and earlier today heard the first 3 with Louis Lortie. Now I hearing them again with Igor Levit.


----------



## Guest002

This is interesting! Lepo Sumera's _Symphony No. 1_, Paarvo Järvi and the Malmö Symphony Orchestra.

I do wish modern composers would come up with better movement names than ♩=c.72 or ♩=60-84, though. It is an absolute devil to tag these things up correctly when they use quarter-note/crotchet time measures like that. Do you know your musical Unicode character codes by heart?! Call it Andante or something, please!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 148704
> 
> 
> Always give Hans Rott a go, hoping this time I can something out of this symphony. I just come away with a deflated feeling with very little connection.


My favorite performance. It's a knock-out of an interpretation.


----------



## Rambler

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 & 2 Intermezzos: Clifford Curzon and the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by George Szell on Decca









A fine performance of Brahms first piano concerto.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Igor Stravinsky - The Complete Album Collection*

*Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring*

mono recording
New York Philharmonic
Igor Stravinsky

*Stravinsky: Petrushka - suite*

mono recording
New York Philharmonic
Igor Stravinsky

*Stravinsky: Scènes de ballet*

mono recording
New York Philharmonic
Igor Stravinsky

*Stravinsky: Divertimento (symphonic suite from Le Baiser de la Fée)
*
mono recording
Mexico Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Romeo and Juliet*


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky: Renard*
Igor Stravinsky


----------



## ELbowe

Fazioli said:


>


*This is the first time I have seen this musician mentioned in the short time I have been hanging around this forum. BBC Radio 3 had a most interesting documentary on her a few weeks ago....if by some chance you missed it please check the play-back "Sounds". A tragic story altogether ...clips they played of her few rare recordings sounded great! *


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## pmsummer

NUOVE MUSICHE
*G.G. Kapsberger - D. Pelligrini - A. Piccinini - L. de Narvarez - G. Frescobaldi - B. Gianoncelli*
Ensemble Kapsberger
_Rolf Lislevand_ - archlute, baroque guitar, theorboe, director
Arianna Savall - triple harp, voice
Pedro Estevan - percussion
Bjørn Kjellemyr - colascione, double-bass
Guido Morini - organ, clavichord
Marco Ambrosini - nyckelharpa (viola d'amore a chiavi)
Thor-Harald Johnsen - chitarra battente
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## pmsummer

LE JEU DE ROBIN ET DE MARION
_13th c. Musical Play_
*Adam de la Halle*
Tonus Peregrinus
Anthony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## D Smith

Weekend listening

CPE Bach: Sinfonia #5 Wq. 182. Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Rebecca Miller. For Saturday Symphony. I cheated and listened to the whole album.










Bach: Goldberg Variations. Andras Schiff. Polite and well performed.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 Karajan Vienna. A favourite recording of this one.










Bartok: Violin Concertos 1 & 2. Isabelle Faust. Daniel Harding. Brilliant.










Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 12-18. Igor Levit. Brilliant as well.


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO LIRICO
_Sonatas and Dances from 17th Century Italy and Slovakia
Teatro Lirico_
*Stephen Stubbs* - baroque guitar, chitarrone, director
Milos Valent - violin, viola
Maxine Eilander - Spanish and Italian harps
Erin Headley - viola da gamba, lirone
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Coach G

SanAntone said:


> *Stravinsky: Renard*
> Igor Stravinsky
> 
> View attachment 148728


Can you possibly get more great composers together on ONE recording!


----------



## Coach G

Joe B said:


> Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 1":


Schwarz is a great champion of American classical music: Howard Hansen, Walter Piston, William Schumann, and Alan Hovhaness. This is the album cover where it looks like he's giving us the middle finger.


----------



## SanAntone

Coach G said:


> Can you possibly get more great composers together on ONE recording!


It is a classic recording.


----------



## pmsummer

A SONG OF FAREWELL
_Music of Mourning & Consolation_
*Orlando Gibbons - William Walton - Robert White - James MacMillan - John Sheppard - 
Jonathan Dove - Thomas Morley - Edward Elgar - Herbert Howells - Hubert Parry*
Gabrieli Consort
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Gabrieli - Winged Lion_


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and The Polyphony Orchestra in music by Percy Grainger:


----------



## abcedem

Listening to the classic Kempff stereo Beethoven sonatas cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Disc 3

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn, Bruch, Berg - Violin Concertos - Suk, Ančerl


----------



## MusicSybarite

Listening to *Symphonies 2 and 3* from this splendidly recorded and performed set.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout', etc.

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gérard Caussé (viola), Aloïs Posch (double bass) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## daco

Johannes Brahms
String Sextet No. 2
Violin: Isabelle Faust, Julia-Maria Kretz
Viola: Stefan Fehlandt, Pauline Sachse
Violincello: Christoph Richter, Xenia Jankovic

For 2021 listening project.


----------



## 13hm13

Leopold Mozart - Sinfonia da Caccia in G-major


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 & Francesca da Rimini

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Gothos

The booklet says it was recorded live in Berlin and Bueno Aires.
That must of been one hell of an intermission...


----------



## daco

Joseph Haydn
String Quartet No. 32 [Op. 20/5]
Emerson Quartet

For 2021 listening project (last of today!)

I'm not sure what it is about it, but this cover art seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette

Jessye Norman (soprano vocals), John Aler (tenor vocals), Simon Estes (bass vocals)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Choir
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1986-01-28
Recording Venue: 25-28 January 1986, Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, Philadelphia Philadelphia


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Irene Grafenauer (flute), Eckart Haupt (flute), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Thorsten Rosenbusch (violin), Simon Preston (organ)

Kammerorchester C.Ph.E Bach, Peter Schreier


----------



## HerbertNorman

Shostakovich nr. 5 , one of the better recordings imho


----------



## Guest002

13hm13 said:


> Mendelssohn, Bruch, Berg - Violin Concertos - Suk, Ančerl
> View attachment 148731


Yes, it was an interesting video, wasn't it?

It made me go out and buy three new versions of the work, anyway, including this one.


----------



## Guest002

Emilio de' Cavalieri's _Rappresentatione di Anima et di Corpo_, with René Jacobs directing the Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Staatsopernchor Berlin, Marie-Claude Chappuis (soprano), Johannes Weisser (bass).

Very much in the style of Monteverdi (Cavalieri's dates were 1550 to 1602, so it's quite possible that much of Monteverdi was actually in the style of Cavalieri!)

Unfortunately, with this recording, there's a hell of a lot of talking/dialogue: _sans_ recitative, even. I know how those people crawling through a desert desperate to find the next oasis (of music in this case) feel!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert- Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Liszt: Ständchen - Leise flehen meine Lieder (S559a, after Schubert)
Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899
Schubert: Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4
Schubert: Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1
Schubert: Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2
Schubert: Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960


----------



## Guest002

Aulis Sallinen's _Sunrise Serenade_. Okko Kamu, Finnish Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Of great interest to myself. The composer was born in my home town. He wrote mainly for Piano.

Born: 26th March 1899, Horbury, England
Died: 6th November 1922, York, England


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Cello Music

Andreas Brantelid (cello), with Marianna Shirinyan (piano), with Vilde Frang (violin) & Marianna Shirinyan (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Grand Duo for Cello and Piano (on themes from Meyerbeer's Robert le Diable)
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor Op. 8


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part two for this afternoon.

Sonata in G-minor for violin (or flute) and harpsichord BWV1020 *** (????):
Sonata in G for violin and basso continuo BWV1021 (poss. bet. 1730 and 1734):
Sonata in F for violin and harpsichord BWV1022 *** (????):
Sonata in E-minor for violin and basso continuo BWV1023 (poss. bet. 1714 and 1717):

(*** authorship disputed - possibly by C.P.E. Bach)










_Brandenburg Concerto_ no.4 in G BWV1049 (by 1721):
_Brandenburg Concerto_ no.5 in D BWV1050 (by 1721):
_Brandenburg Concerto_ no.6 in B-flat BWV1051 (by 1721):
Harpsichord concerto no.4 in A BWV1055 (c. 1738):
Harpsichord concerto no.5 in F-minor BWV1056 (c. 1738):










Partita no.2 in D-minor for solo violin BWV1004 (c. 1720):
Sonata no.3 in C for solo violin BWV1005 (c. 1720):
Partita no.3 in E for solo violin BWV1006 (c. 1720):


----------



## Guest002

Arvo Pärt's _Missa sillabica_. Paul Hillier, Theatre of Voices


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphonies No.50-43-58 & 59


----------



## Guest002

Riccardo Chailly with the Orchestra Sinfonica e Coro di Milano Giuseppe Verdi playing a selection of Gioachino Rossini's overtures, choruses and orchestral works.


----------



## haziz

Brahms Symphony No. 2
BSO - Nelsons


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenata notturna, 3 Divertimenti & Eine kleine Nachtmusik

Camerata Nordica, Terje Tønnesen


----------



## Taplow

Bourdon said:


> *Haydn*
> 
> Symphonies No.50-43-58 & 59


I've been searching for this box set for years. Wherever did you find it?


----------



## Taplow

Some Telemann …

String Concertos
Reinhard Goebel: Musica Antiqua Köln
Archiv: 463 074-2


----------



## HerbertNorman

Schubert's Mass nr 6


----------



## Taplow

and some Glazunov …

Violin Concerto In A Minor, Op. 82
Maxim Vengerov, Claudio Abbado: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Teldec: 4509-90881-2


----------



## Guest002

Taplow said:


> I've been searching for this box set for years. Wherever did you find it?


I know the artwork is different, but isn't this the same set? More expensive than I remember it, is all I'll say!


----------



## sbmonty

D'Anglebert: Pièces De Claveçin, Livre I
Andreas Staier


----------



## Guest002

John Tavener at his most numinous: _Ikon of Eros_

Paul Goodwin, Minnesota Orchestra and Chorale, Patricia Rozario (soprano), Tim Krol (baritone), Jorja Fleezanis (violin)

I have to say, about 40 minutes in... I could listen to this for another few hours. It's stunning.


----------



## haziz

Brahms Hungarian Dances
Budapest SO - Bogar

Absolutely delightful! A rollicking good fun!


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Orchestral Works

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #12 (op. 26) - Claudio Arrau


Debussy - Nocturnes for Orchestra - Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra


Bach - Violin Partita #1 - Arthur Grumiaux


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I'm hugely impressed by this 2020 Chandos recording of "Peter Grimes", the best I've heard in many years:









Edward Gardner conducts the Bergen Philharmonic and an excellent cast, captured in superb sound.


----------



## Bourdon

Taplow said:


> I've been searching for this box set for years. Wherever did you find it?


I was just lucky, finding it is very difficult.I purchased the set in my country for 25 euro and it is in mint condition.
I'm very happy with this set wich is in my opinion the best Haydn you can find.
I bought it on a (dutch) second-hand site and it was there for more than a week before I purchased it.
It is very annoying that some CDs are available for such a short time.
I hope you manage to find a set at a friendly price.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Mittelalterlicher Montag :


----------



## Guest002

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I'm hugely impressed by this 2020 Chandos recording of "Peter Grimes", the best I've heard in many years:
> 
> View attachment 148746
> 
> 
> Edward Gardner conducts the Bergen Philharmonic and an excellent cast, captured in superb sound.


OK, I'm holding you responsible! I had been vaguely aware of this for a few weeks now, but you've finally made me bite the bullet and go buy it. (Thank you :tiphat

I'm afraid I actually walked out of Covent Garden after about 10 minutes, unable to stand Jon Vickers singing the role (something I of course regret all these years later). So... I'm not holding out a lot of hope for this, but you've got to be prepared to give things a go, haven't you?!


----------



## haziz

Brahms Symphony No. 1
Philharmonia Orchestra - Otto Klemperer


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-2nd Symphony performed by Haselbock and the Wiener Symphoniker.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Vienna Philharmonic, 1944.


----------



## SanAntone

Bourdon said:


> *Haydn*
> 
> Symphonies No.50-43-58 & 59





Taplow said:


> I've been searching for this box set for years. Wherever did you find it?





AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I know the artwork is different, but isn't this the same set? More expensive than I remember it, is all I'll say!


Your link doesn't work for me, but the box set appears as unavailable on Amazon. It is available to stream on:

*Spotify*

*Apple Music*

*Qobuz*

*Tidal*


----------



## SanAntone

*Haydn: Symphony No. 47 in G Major*
Frans Bruggen, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment

*Haydn: Sturm und Drang, Paris & London Symphonies*









This set is also available on *YouTube Music*


----------



## Guest002

SanAntone said:


> Your link doesn't work for me, but the box set appears as unavailable on Amazon. It is available to stream on...


Not sure why that link doesn't work, but: go to https://www.prestomusic.com/ and do a search for 'Bruggen Haydn Sturm' and you should be able to find this:









Edit: Ninja'd by SanAnrtome


----------



## Vasks

*Paul Le Flem - Symphony #4 (Lockhart/Marco Polo)
Henry d'Hoedt - Chroniques breves de la vie bourgeoise (Rahbari/Discover)*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1*
_Shura Cherkassky - Furtwangler - BPO_

I remain somewhat unconvinced of Furtwangler's cult like status, and do continue to have significant issues with sound quality of recordings from that era, but I am trying to keep an open mind. It is probably also not fair to focus on a concerto, where the soloist also has a huge role to play, and one outside the core German music canon. The sound quality of this particular release, which I am assuming was a studio recording, is actually acceptable. At least I absolutely love this composition.


----------



## SanAntone

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Not sure why that link doesn't work, but: go to https://www.prestomusic.com/ and do a search for 'Bruggen Haydn Sturm' and you should be able to find this:
> 
> View attachment 148752
> 
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd by SanAnrtome


This is what I get

Browse: There are 0 search results for: 'Bruggen Haydn Sturm'

Sorry, we were not able to find any products for your query.

Since I have it available for streaming, I am not interested in buying it, plus I already have older CD sets of some of these Brüggen recordings.


----------



## Guest002

SanAntone said:


> This is what I get
> 
> Browse: There are 0 search results for: 'Bruggen Haydn Sturm'
> 
> Sorry, we were not able to find any products for your query.
> 
> Since I have it available for streaming, I am not interested in buying it, plus I already have older CD sets of some of these Brüggen recordings.


Hmm. Maybe it doesn't like Americans (though I am fairly sure people have brought from there before now on these pages).

I can only say it's working fine on this side of the pond:









Apologies if it has been singularly unhelpful.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-Flat Minor, Op. 23 - Dvorák: Piano Concerto in G Minor, Op. 33

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, Justus Frantz (piano), Philippe Entremont (piano)


----------



## Guest002

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I'm hugely impressed by this 2020 Chandos recording of "Peter Grimes", the best I've heard in many years:
> ...
> Edward Gardner conducts the Bergen Philharmonic and an excellent cast, captured in superb sound.


I have to say -and I'm only about 25 minutes in- but the orchestral and choral parts are very convincing and enjoyable... but I'm not sure about the principal vocalists. I like Ellen. I dislike Grimes (which is a bit of a problem, given he's the eponymous hero!). For my tastes, he sounds almost baritone-ish. Meanwhile, Balstrode sounds like a light tenor... and I'm getting confused listening to them both!

And I didn't enjoy Swallow at all: definitely imprinted on Owen Brannigan, I fear!

But the orchestral playing is the best I've heard since Britten's own recording, definitely.
The swell of the cellos as Balstrode helps Grimes hoist his boat ashore: excellent.
The storm interlude: wow.
Obviously, more to come, though I won't bore anyone with the observations. Definitely a recording worthy of acquisition by anyone who likes the 'real' Peter Grimes on Decca


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Piano Concerto
Concerto for two Pianos
Concert Champêtre
Suite Française
Pastourelle


----------



## Bourdon

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I know the artwork is different, but isn't this the same set? More expensive than I remember it, is all I'll say!


 The content is exactly the same


----------



## SanAntone

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Hmm. Maybe it doesn't like Americans (though I am fairly sure people have brought from there before now on these pages).
> 
> I can only say it's working fine on this side of the pond:
> 
> View attachment 148755
> 
> 
> Apologies if it has been singularly unhelpful.


It probably does have to do with geography - but your post, and the others were helpful since it reminded of these recordings, which I like - and caused me to find them on Spotify and listen to them this morning.

Now:

*Haydn - Symphony No. 50 in C Major, Hob. I:50 *
Frans Brüggen, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment

Haydn's symphonies never fail to please.


----------



## Bourdon

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Not sure why that link doesn't work, but: go to https://www.prestomusic.com/ and do a search for 'Bruggen Haydn Sturm' and you should be able to find this:
> 
> View attachment 148752
> 
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd by SanAnrtome


138 euro for a download ? pff.......


----------



## Malx

Today is turning into a chamber music kind of a day, including so far:

*Arensky, Piano Quintet Op 51 - Piers Lane (piano), Goldner String Quartet.*

*Maconchy, Clarinet Quintet - Thea King (clarinet), Britten String Quartet.*

*Frankel, Clarinet Quintet - Thea King (clarinet), Britten String Quartet.*


----------



## Guest002

Bourdon said:


> 138 euro for a download ? pff.......


I did say it seemed a bit steep!


----------



## SanAntone

*Wuorinen, Boulez: Piano Sonatas*
Jeffrey Swann


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5*
_Mravinsky - Leningrad PO - Live recording Nov. 18, 1982_


----------



## Malx

Continuing with chamber music:

*Shostakovich, Piano Trio No 2 - Marther Argerich (piano), Maxim Vengerov (violin), Gautier Capucon (cello).*

*Janacek, Concertino - Martha Agerich (piano), Lucy Hall & Alissa Margulis (violins), Nora Romanoff-Schwarzberg (viola), Corrado Giuffredi (clarinet), Zora Sloker (horn), \vincent Godel (bassoon).*

*Janacek, Mladi - Ensemble Walter Boeykens.*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto*
_David Oistrakh - Moscow Phil. Orch. - Rozhdestvensky - 1968_ 
A live recording with a surprisingly quiet audience!


----------



## starthrower

Listening in reverse order to Nos. 4-1. That's the way this set is programmed.


----------



## Guest002

Rodion Shchedrin's _The Sealed Angel_.
Vladimir Minin, The UUSE State Academic Choir, The Moscow Chamber Choir, Alexander Golrshev (flute), Lolita Semenina (soprano), Natalia Belova (soprano), Tatiana Zhdanova (mezzo-soprano), Andrei Azkovsky (descant), Alexander Marionov (alto), Alexei Alexerev (tenor)

Gorgeous.


----------



## daco

Augustin Barrios
Music of Barrios
Performed by David Russell

not sure whether this counts as "classical" music, but I'm enjoying it. Just background while I work.


----------



## Guest002

daco said:


> Augustin Barrios
> Music of Barrios
> Performed by David Russell
> 
> not sure whether this counts as "classical" music, but I'm enjoying it. Just background while I work.


If Boulez counts, I'm pretty sure anything you post is likely to count too!


----------



## ELbowe

Bourdon said:


> *Poulenc*
> 
> Piano Concerto
> Concerto for two Pianos
> Concert Champêtre
> Suite Française
> Pastourelle


*Hello!
I have had this box set on my radar for some time....would you be so kind and let me know your opinion? Thank you!!*


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part three for tonight.

Sonata no.1 in B-minor for violin and harpsichord BWV1014 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Sonata no.2 in A for violin and harpsichord BWV1015 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Sonata no.3 for violin and harpsichord in E BWV1016 (prob. bet. 1717-23):










Violin concerto no.1 in A-minor BWV1041 (by 1730):
Violin concerto no.2 in E BWV1042 (prob. bef. 1720):
Harpsichord concerto no.6 in F BWV1057 - transcription of _Brandenburg Concerto_ no.4 in G BWV1049 (orig. bef. 1720 - arr. c. 1738):
Harpsichord concerto no.7 in G-minor BWV1058 (c. 1738):










Suite no.1 in G for solo cello BWV1007 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Suite no.2 in D-minor for solo cello BWV1008 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Suite no.3 in C for solo cello BWV1009 (prob. bet. 1717-23):


----------



## Guest002

Christopher Rouse's Symphony No. 3, Alan Gilbert conducting the New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Interesting, but I keep being reminded of Star Trek The Original Series soundtracks. Where did I put my Tribble?


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto*
_Leonid Kogan - USSR State Radio Symphony Orchestra - Vassily Nebolsin_
1950 recording with surprisingly good sound quality! Although the highs are a bit harsh.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven Piano Sonatas 1 & 2*
_Whilhelm Kempff (1950s recording)_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148770


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Violin Sonata No. 1 in D minor, op. 75
Cello Sonata No. 1 in C minor, op. 32
Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, op. 92

Renaud Capuçon, violin
Bertrand Chamayou, piano
Edgar Moreau, cello

2020


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven/Liszt Piano Transcription of Symphony No. 6*
_Glenn Gould_


----------



## haziz

*Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto # 3*
_Yuja Wang - Simon Bolivar SO - Dudamel_

Off to do some birding (birdwatching) before sunset!


----------



## RockyIII

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Hmm. Maybe it doesn't like Americans (though I am fairly sure people have brought from there before now on these pages).
> 
> I can only say it's working fine on this side of the pond:
> 
> Apologies if it has been singularly unhelpful.


I can't pull it up either using several different search terms, and I have never had any problem searching and purchasing on the Presto website before. Perhaps for some reason it isn't available for purchase in the USA, so they hide it.


----------



## Guest002

RockyIII said:


> I can't pull it up either using several different search terms, and I have never had any problem searching and purchasing on the Presto website before. Perhaps for some reason it isn't available for purchase in the USA, so they hide it.


Which would be bonkers if true. Sorry if it is so.


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: The Masses* Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks directed by Eugen Jochum on DG









I'm listening to the first and second masses - 3 at one sitting may be overdoing it - and I've a bunch of brand new discs I want to make a start on.

These are classic accounts. I have to admit to not being as enthused about the masses as I am by his symphonies however. When it comes to religious music I am more in sympathy with Brahms (German Requiem) which I find a more human work. Perhaps because (like Brahms) I am not a believer, and when I was I was brought up on protestant music.


----------



## HerbertNorman

One of the best symphonies in repertoire of English composers


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

#7 & #8 on the TC top symphonies list
Beethoven 5 & 7.


----------



## Malx

Last work of the day.

*Bridge, String Quartet No 3 - Endellion Quartet.*


----------



## Guest002

Guillaume de Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Andrew Parrott, Tavener Consort


----------



## Blancrocher

Brendel playing Haydn


----------



## haziz

And on to *Prokofiev's Second Piano Concerto*
_*Wang - Simon Bolivar SO - Dudamel*_

Not my favorite piano concerto, but then I very rarely listen to it.


----------



## Bourdon

ELbowe said:


> *Hello!
> I have had this box set on my radar for some time....would you be so kind and let me know your opinion? Thank you!!*


If you like Poulenc,go for it,it's a fine set.recommendable for sure


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Flamme

Sarah Walker chooses three hours of attractive and uplifting music to complement your morning.

Sarah starts with a cosy reflection on the new year with a love song for cello and piano by Poulenc, tries to solve the mystery of Byrd's Rowland keyboard variations, and plays a piece for organ that truly pulls out all the stops...

Plus, the uplifting chorus of Vivaldi's Gloria.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000r395


----------



## haziz

*Grieg - Symphony in C Minor*
_*WDR SO - Elvind Aadland*_

It is easy to forget that Grieg wrote a symphony! After all it is an early work, and later in life he actively suppressed it's performance.

I am glad modern orchestras and conductors ignore his wishes! After all what does he know about the music of Edvard Grieg!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

#5 on the TC top string concerto list
Sibelius: Kavakos/Vanska


----------



## haziz

And on to his Piano Concerto, which happens to be my favorite of the genre.
*Grieg - Piano Concerto
Herbert Schuch - WDR SO - Elvind Aadland*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148781


Elīna Garanča, mezzo-soprano

compilation 2013


----------



## haziz

*Joly Braga Santos - Symphony No. 2*
*Bournemouth SO - Alvaro Cassuto*

It is not every day that I find myself actually enjoying a symphonic work by a 20th century composer!


----------



## Chilham

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

Adrian Chandler

La Serenissima


----------



## Barbebleu

Garanča and Martineau - Lieder by Schumann and Brahms. She is wonderful in the Schumann but is absolutely sublime in the Brahms. Martineau is an exemplary accompanist and the whole recital is a delight.


----------



## Guest




----------



## haziz

*Joly Braga Santos - Cello Concerto*
*Jan Bastiaan Neven (cello) - Algarve Orchestra - Alvaro Cassuto (conductor)*


----------



## starthrower

No.1(Vienna) No.2 (London)


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 (Eroica)*
*Anima Eterna Brugge - Jos van Immerseel*


----------



## Ethereality

Just marvelous, taken after his teachers. Comp. 1897-98. Perfor. 1972.


----------



## haziz

And now for a more "traditional" performance of the Eroica Symphony.....Well maybe not, I don't think most traditionalists conducted it this briskly.
*Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 (Eroica)
Pittsburgh SO - Manfred Honeck*


----------



## MusicSybarite

haziz said:


> *Joly Braga Santos - Symphony No. 2*
> *Bournemouth SO - Alvaro Cassuto*
> 
> It is not every day that I find myself actually enjoying a symphonic work by a 20th century composer!
> 
> View attachment 148782


His symphonies 1 to 4 contain some of the most uplifting music in the symphonic repertoire known to me.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening:


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Arensky: Five Suites for Two Pianos

Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov


----------



## SanAntone

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 148776
> 
> 
> Guillaume de Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
> Andrew Parrott, Tavener Consort


I have listened to every recording of this work (it is among my favorites) and this one by *Andrew Parrott* is my favorite. Machaut is a composer I have focused a lot of my time on, and his music and poetry is very rewarding. Other fine recordings of the _Messe_ are by *Mary Berry*, *Dominque Vellard*, and *Björn Schmelzer* (although a little self-indulgent).

You should try some of his song narrative poems. *Marc Mauillon* has recorded three CDs that are fantastic, and the *Orlando Consort *has been releasing CDs (Hyperion) regularly with the intention of covering his entire catalog.

*Machaut - Le Remède De Fortune*









Serge Goubioud, voice
Marc Mauillon, voice
Emmanuel Vistorky, voice
Pierre Hamon, flutes, director
Vivabiancaluna Biffi, vièle, voice
Angélique Mauillon, harp
Eloquentia EL0918 2CDs


----------



## Coach G

today I loaded the CD player with 9 CDs featuring Yehudi Menuhin (a.k.a. Baron Menuhin, of Stoke d'Abernon), mainly as conductor;

1. *Bach*: _Orchestral Suites 1, 2 & 3_ (Yehudi Menuhin/Bath Festival Orchestra) EMI Classics
2. *Bach*: _Orchestral Suite #4_ (Yehudi Menuhin/Bath Festival Orchestra); _Musical Offering_ (Yehudi Menuhin, violin w/members of the Bath Festival Orchestra: Eliane Schaffer, flute/Archie Camden, bassoon/Kinloch Anderson, harpsichord) EMI Classics
3. *Schubert*: _Symphonies #3, 5 & 8 "Unfinished"_ (Yehudi Menuhin/Warsaw Sinfonia) Warner Classics
4. *Schubert*: _Symphony #9 "The Great"_ (Yehudi Menuhin/Warsaw Sinfonia) Warner Classics
5. *Beethoven*: _Symphonies #5 & 7_ (Yehudi Menuhin/Warsaw Sinfonia) IMG Records
6. *Beethoven*: _Symphonies #2 & 6 "Pastorale"_ (Yehudi Menuhin/Warsaw Sinfonia) IMG Records
7. *Beethoven*: _Symphonies #4 & 8_ (Yehudi Menuhin/Warsaw Sinfonia) IMG Records
8. *Elgar*: _Cello Concerto_; _Enigma Variations_ (Yehudi Menuhin/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra w/Julian Lloyd Webber on the _Cello Concerto_) Philips
9. *Elgar*: _Cello Concerto_; _Nursery Suite_; _Chanson de Matin_ (Yehudi Menuhin/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra w/Yoohong Lee on the _Cello Concerto_) Allegro Music

Yehudi Menuhin might have been known as a pretty good conductor if he wasn't already one of the world's most famous concert violinists. We start with Bach's _Four Orchestral Suites_, all pretty much played straight forwardly with no frills, no amount of the HIP-like attack, and no expansiveness. As Sir Menuhin describes it the liner notes to the LP rendition: English-roasted Bach. This is followed by an equally well-measured and reverent _Musical Offering_.

Next up are some wonderful symphonies by Schubert, each the essence of Romanticism, springtime, flowers, birds, and other really beautiful things. These are followed by six of the nine Beethoven symphonies, and Menuhin and his Warsaw Sinfonia are able to hold their own quite nicely in a galaxy of legendary conductors. As a matter of fact, the Warsaw Sinfonia is one of my favorite orchestras and is quite underrated despite not having the reputation and the big major-league status of the Vienna, Berlin, London, or Concertgebouw bill-of-fare; besides that, in one of my rare sojourns to the concert hall, I caught Sir Yehudi and the Warsaw Sinfonia back around 1980s shortly after it's founding.

We conclude with the music of Edward Elgar which is fitting given how the American-born, Yehudi Menuhin, practically made England his home. Two recordings of Elgar's _Cello Concerto_ are both top-notch. One is award-winning Elgar _Cello Concerto_ by the well-known, Julian Lloyd Webber; but the other recording with the all-but-unknown, Yoohong Lee, is also very powerful. The other pieces featured by Elgar are also very good; the well-worn _Enigma Variations_, and the lesser known, but just as interesting, _The Nursery_.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos, BWV 1041-1043 & Oboe Concerto, BWV 1060R

Fredrik From (violin), Peter Spissky (violin), Bjarte Eike (violin), Antoine Torunczyk (oboe), Manfredo Kraemer (violin)

Concerto Copenhagen, Lars Ulrik Mortensen


----------



## daco

Sergei Prokofiev
Violin Concerto No. 2
Victoria Mullova, Violin
André Previn, conductor
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

For 2021 listening project.


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn Symphony #4*
*LSO - Gardiner*









*Joly Braga Santos Symphony #4*
*National SO of Ireland - Alvaro Cassuto*


----------



## Rogerx

Complices- Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
Chopin: Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
Coltrane: Improvisation on Bach: Alabama
Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher: I. Un poco indeciso
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Popper: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 11 No. 3
Popper: Serenade, Op. 54 No. 2
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Shchedrin: Im Stile von Albeniz for violin & piano
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Vecsey, F: Valse triste
Zimmermann, B A: Four Short Studies for Cello solo: IV


----------



## haziz

*Schubert - Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"
Staatskapelle Dresden - Colin Davis*_
_


----------



## 13hm13

A favorite PC of mine ...

FURTWÄNGLER (1886-1954)
Symphonic-Concerto for piano and orchestra (1936-37)
Erik Then-Bergh (piano)
Bavarian Radio SO/Rafael Kubelik
Rec. 27 June 1963, Bavarian Radio, AAD
TAHRA TAH 197 [63.19]


----------



## Gothos

Another good recording from Naxos.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 10 in C major, K330/ Piano Sonata No. 11 in A major, K331 'Alla Turca'/ Piano Sonata No. 12 in F major, K332/ Piano Sonata No. 13 in B flat major, K333


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem and Quattro Pezzi Sacri

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra and Master Chorale, Fritz Reiner, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Malx

Another day has begun and I'm still in a chamber music mood. 
A suitably gentle start:

*Ravel, Introduction and Allegro for harp, flute, clarinet & string quartet - Members of the Melos Ensemble with Osian Ellis (harp).

Debussy, Sonata for flute, viola & harp - Members of the Melos Ensemble with Osain Ellis (harp).*

I find it slightly odd that the other soloists are not name checked on the sleeve notes.


----------



## Chilham

Mendelssohn: String Octet in E-flat major

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Prelude and Fugue BWV 531
Prelude and Fugue BWV 533
Prelude and Fugue BWV 532
Prelude and Fugue BWV 550
Prelude and Fugue BWV 539
Prelude and Fugue BWV 551
Fugue and Teme BWV 574
Fugue and Theme BWV 579

Silbermann Organ Strasbourg


----------



## Guest002

SanAntone said:


> I have listened to every recording of this work (it is among my favorites) and this one by *Andrew Parrott* is my favorite. Machaut is a composer I have focused a lot of my time on, and his music and poetry is very rewarding. Other fine recordings of the _Messe_ are by *Mary Berry*, *Dominque Vellard*, and *Björn Schmelzer* (although a little self-indulgent).
> 
> You should try some of his song narrative poems. *Marc Mauillon* has recorded three CDs that are fantastic, and the *Orlando Consort *has been releasing CDs (Hyperion) regularly with the intention of covering his entire catalog.
> 
> *Machaut - Le Remède De Fortune*
> 
> View attachment 148787
> 
> 
> Serge Goubioud, voice
> Marc Mauillon, voice
> Emmanuel Vistorky, voice
> Pierre Hamon, flutes, director
> Vivabiancaluna Biffi, vièle, voice
> Angélique Mauillon, harp
> Eloquentia EL0918 2CDs


Thank you for the suggestions. Turns out the _Messe de Nostre Dame_ is the _only_ piece of Guillaume de Machaut I have in my collection. But not for much longer!

This site does its useful work of broadening listening experiences once again! Thanks.


----------



## Guest002

Harrison Birtwistle's _The Shadow of Night_.
Ryan Wigglesworth, The Hallé Orchestra, Owen Slade (tuba)

I can almost hear Benjamin Britten nodding in approval of the conjuring up of a mysterious nightscape that this piece achieves.


----------



## Bourdon

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. Turns out the _Messe de Nostre Dame_ is the _only_ piece of Guillaume de Machaut I have in my collection. But not for much longer!
> 
> This site does its useful work of broadening listening experiences once again! Thanks.


Try to find this one too !


----------



## Guest002

Bourdon said:


> Try to find this one too !


Done! The credit card is getting warmer! Thanks.


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 148795
> 
> 
> Harrison Birtwistle's _The Shadow of Night_.
> Ryan Wigglesworth, The Hallé Orchestra, Owen Slade (tuba)
> 
> I can almost hear Benjamin Britten nodding in approval of the conjuring up of a mysterious nightscape that this piece achieves.


FWIW - I've yet to hear a disc of Birtwistle's music I enjoy more, having said that there are plenty discs of his music I haven't heard!


----------



## Bourdon

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Done! The credit card is getting warmer! Thanks.


Here you can find them 

https://www.ebay.nl/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=Machaut+gilles+binchois&_sacat=0


----------



## Malx

*Dvorak, Piano Quartet Op 87 - Domus.*

*Faure, Piano Quartet No 1 Op 15 - Domus.*


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> FWIW - I've yet to hear a disc of Birtwistle's music I enjoy more, having said that there are plenty discs of his music I haven't heard!


Well, I've just shelled out for _Punch and Judy_ and _The Minotaur_, so we'll see! I find him quite difficult to listen to at times, and perfectly reasonable at others, which confuses my black-and-white nature!


----------



## Guest002

Bourdon said:


> Here you can find them
> 
> https://www.ebay.nl/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=Machaut+gilles+binchois&_sacat=0


Well, I actually found it here:









...which is my always-go-to site for classical purchases. But I'm not paying three times as much for a FLAC download than you do for the physical CDs!! Especially when the FLACs don't even come with a digital booklet!

So, on this occasion, and reluctantly, I've ordered the physical CDs.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Elim Chan


----------



## Bourdon

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Well, I actually found it here:
> 
> View attachment 148796
> 
> 
> ...which is my always-go-to site for classical purchases. But I'm not paying three times as much for a FLAC download than you do for the physical CDs!! Especially when the FLACs don't even come with a digital booklet!
> 
> So, on this occasion, and reluctantly, I've ordered the physical CDs.


 Congratulations,that's a good price,hope you like it,the performances are very good.


----------



## Guest002

Giacomo Carissimi (1605 - 1674). He actually died on January 12th 1674, so it's a curious coincidence that my random selector picked on someone whose death-day it is!

Anyway: _Diluvium universale_ performed by Flavio Colusso and the Ensemble Seicentonovecento.
Noble stuff.


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Well, I've just shelled out for _Punch and Judy_ and _The Minotaur_, so we'll see! I find him quite difficult to listen to at times, and perfectly reasonable at others, which confuses my black-and-white nature!


The two other discs of Birtwistle's music I have are:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7976138--birtwistle-secret-theatre

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7939959--birtwistle-the-triumph-of-time

As you are already aware some of Birtwistle's works are more readily accessible than others - and of course we all listen with different ears - so I would respectfully suggest sampling on your streaming site of choice. That's presuming you don't already know the discs.


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> The two other discs of Birtwistle's music I have are:
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7976138--birtwistle-secret-theatre
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7939959--birtwistle-the-triumph-of-time
> 
> As you are already aware some of Birtwistle's works are more readily accessible than others - and of course we all listen with different ears - so I would respectfully suggest sampling on your streaming site of choice. That's presuming you don't already know the discs.


I don't really do streaming, unless I haven't a clue about a composer. With Birtwistle, I'm comfortable enough about his style that I'm prepared just to buy and if it turns out I can't stand it, into the 'overflow' area it goes.


----------



## haziz

*Schubert - String Quintet*
*Quaturor Ebene + Gautier Capucon*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

haziz said:


> And now for a more "traditional" performance of the Eroica Symphony.....Well maybe not, I don't think most traditionalists conducted it this briskly.
> *Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 (Eroica)
> Pittsburgh SO - Manfred Honeck*
> 
> View attachment 148786


Best. Eroica. Ever.


----------



## Guest002

Peter Maxwell Davies, Symphony No. 1. Simon Rattle and the Philharmonia Orchestra.

Makes Harrison Birtwistle sound like an actual tune-smith! But definitely worth concentrating on.


----------



## Malx

Last couple of chamber music pieces for now:

*Walton, String Quartet in A minor - Endellion Quartet.*

*Schumann, String Quartet in A major Op 41 No 3 - Gabrielli Quartet.*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

From the top string concerto list #6 Bruch








From the top string quartet list #6 Ravel


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven String Quartet No. 13*
*Quatuor Ebene*


----------



## Rogerx

Alma Brasileira: Music of Villa-Lobos

New World Symphony/ Renée Fleming
Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Vasks

*Smetana - Doktor Faust Overture (Kuchar/Brilliant)
Fibich - Quintet for Piano, Horn, Clarinet, Violin, Cello (Panocha Qrt+/Supraphon)
Dvorak - Scherzo Capriccioso (Handley/Chandos)*


----------



## Guest002

Umberto Giordano's _Andrea Chénier_.

James Levine, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Placido Domingo, Renata Scotto, Sherril Milnes


----------



## Bourdon

*Vaughan Williams*


----------



## haziz

*Schubert - Symphony No. 9*
*BPO - Gunter Wand* (live)


----------



## SanAntone

Bourdon said:


> Try to find this one too !


That *Dominique Vellard/Ensemble Gilles Binchois* box includes the _Messe_ I already suggested, as well as much of his other music done in very good performances - a great value.

This is the other one by *Mary Berry* I recommended:

Messe de Nostre Dame
High Mass in Reims Cathedral
Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge, Mary Berry


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Complete Songs Volume 7 (Benjamin Appl)

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Graham Johnson (piano)


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000r3zb
Chamber works by Strauss, Bacewicz and Nielsen interspersed with choral interludes, performed by members of the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir. Presented by John Shea.

12:31 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Sextet from Capriccio, Op.85
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra - members

12:41 AM
Aaron Copland (1900-1990)
Four Motets
Swedish Radio Choir, Helene Stureborg (conductor)

12:52 AM
Grazyna Bacewicz (1909-1969)
Trio for oboe, harp and percussion
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra - members

01:08 AM
Jocelyn Hagen (1980-)
Hands
Tove Nilsson (contralto), Rickard Collin (baritone), Swedish Radio Choir, Helene Stureborg (conductor)

01:14 AM
Carl Nielsen (1865-1931)
Wind Quintet, Op.43
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra - members

01:41 AM
Charles Ives (1874-1954)
Psalm 67 (God be merciful)
Swedish Radio Choir, Helene Stureborg (conductor)

01:44 AM
Samuel Barber (1910-1981)
Adagio for strings
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra - members

01:52 AM
Elizabeth Kimble (1986-), Wendell Berry (author)
The Peace of Wild Things
Mats Carlsson (tenor), Swedish Radio Choir, Helene Stureborg (conductor)

01:58 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Cello Concerto in D major, Hob. 7b:2
Heinrich Schiff (cello), Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Heinrich Schiff (conductor)

02:23 AM
Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
Music to a Scene 
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste (conductor)

02:31 AM
Sergey Prokofiev (1891-1953)
Symphony No.5 (Op.100)
Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Milen Nachev (conductor)

03:12 AM
Dora Pejacevic (1885-1923)
Life of Flowers, Op 19
Ida Gamulin (piano)

03:32 AM
Henry Purcell (1659-1695)
Three parts upon a ground for 3 violins and continuo (Z.731)
Simon Standage (violin), Ensemble Il tempo, Agata Sapiecha (director)

03:37 AM
Domenico Cimarosa (1749-1801), Arthur Benjamin (arranger)
Trumpet Concerto in C minor
Geoffrey Payne (trumpet), Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Michael Halasz (conductor)

03:48 AM
Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
Sonata for Cello and Piano in D Minor 
Ola Karlsson (cello), Lars David Nilsson (piano)

04:01 AM
George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
Tu del Ciel ministro eletto (excerpt 'Il Trionfo del tempo e del disinganno')
Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Les Ambassadeurs, Alexis Kossenko (director)

04:07 AM
Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958)
Variations for Brass Band
Hannaford Street Silver Band, Bramwell Tovey (conductor)

04:20 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Rhapsody for piano in B minor, Op 79 No 1
Steven Osborne (piano)

04:31 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Two Waltzes, Op.54
Sebastian String Quartet

04:38 AM
Barbara Strozzi (1619-1677)
"Hor che Apollo" - Serenade for Soprano, 2 violins & continuo
Susanne Ryden (soprano), Musica Fiorita, Daniela Dolci (director)

04:51 AM
John McLeod (b.1934)
The Sun dances for orchestra
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Donald Runnicles (conductor)

05:03 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
12 Variations on 'Ah, vous dirai-je, Maman' for piano (K.265)
Lana Genc (piano)

05:13 AM
Ester Magi (b.1922)
Murdunud aer (The broken oar)
Estonian National Male Choir, Ants Soots (director)

05:18 AM
Pieter Hellendaal (1721-1799)
Concerto grosso in F major, Op 3, No 6
Combattimento Consort Amsterdam

05:32 AM
Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757)
Sonata in D minor (L.413) (Kk.9) (Allegro)
Natalya Pasichnyk (piano)

05:35 AM
Franz Berwald (1796-1868)
Septet in B flat (1828)
Fredrik Ekdahl (bassoon), Hanna Thorell (cello), Kristian Moller (clarinet), Mattias Karlsson (double bass), Ayman Al Fakir (horn), Linn Lowengren-Elkvull (viola), Roger Olsson (violin)

05:56 AM
Benjamin Britten (1913-1976)
Concerto for piano and orchestra (Op.13)
Robert Leonardy (piano), Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski (conductor)


----------



## SanAntone

*Carter: Late Works*
Oliver Knussen • 2017


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Interesting (sometimes) discussion on another thread about whether or not Prokofiev is your favorite composer. He was mine for over a year (also my wife, who usually doesn't much like classical music, really likes him). He remains in my Top Ten. I've always been struck by one aspect of his life - his death - he died the same day Stalin did in '53 and his death went nearly unnoticed. He was not a member of the Communist Party, that didn't help...


----------



## haziz

*Brahms - Symphony No. 4*
*Vienna Philharmonic - Carlos Kleiber*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Triple Concerto (Richter - Oïstrakh - Rostropovitch)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Malx said:


> Another day has begun and I'm still in a chamber music mood.
> A suitably gentle start:
> 
> *Ravel, Introduction and Allegro for harp, flute, clarinet & string quartet - Members of the Melos Ensemble with Osian Ellis (harp).
> 
> Debussy, Sonata for flute, viola & harp - Members of the Melos Ensemble with Osain Ellis (harp).*
> 
> I find it slightly odd that the other soloists are not name checked on the sleeve notes.


Odd? It's inexcusable.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Complete Piano Trios Vol. 3

Van Baerle Trio

Release Date: 14th Dec 2018
Catalogue No: CC72781
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 72 minutes


----------



## Barbebleu

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven - Triple Concerto (Richter - Oïstrakh - Rostropovitch)
> 
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> Herbert von Karajan


Is this not infamous for its complete lack of empathy by all concerned? I believe Richter disowned it.


----------



## Rogerx

Barbebleu said:


> Is this not infamous for its complete lack of empathy by all concerned? I believe Richter disowned it.


That might be possible, however I love it.:angel:


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #13 (Op. 27, #1) - Claudio Arrau


Beethoven - Piano Sonata #14 ("Moonlight") - Claudio Arrau


Berg - Violin Concerto - Kremer/C. Davis/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Isaac Blackburn

Prokofiev- Piano Concerto No.2

Balanced tempo. Great orchestral detail.


----------



## Guest002

I think this is one of the earliest recordings I ever bought myself, aged about 13, and it was as a cassette tape on the Classics for Pleasure label.

Ah, nostaligia's not what it used to be!

Despite the album art, this is Anthony Holborne's _Short airs, both grave and light_, Christopher Ball, Praetorius Consort. The Praetorius Terpsichore tracks are also great fun, though...


----------



## eljr

Danzi: Wind Quintets & Horn Sonata

Michael Thompson (horn), Philip Fowke (piano)

Michael Thompson Wind Ensemble

Catalogue No: 8554694
Label: Naxos
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Julius Reubke's Organ Sonata 'The 94th Psalm', Simon Preston on the Westminster Abbey organ.


----------



## Malx

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Odd? It's inexcusable.


It will be the case they are members of the Melos Ensemble but surely their contribution merits recognition.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

Furtwangler with Menhuin.

I was watching an old Doctor Who episode from the early '70s, and a supercomputer who was going to take over the world went crazy because of the Doctor's intervention, and in its descent into madness, it began singing the last movement of Beethoven's Violin Concerto. (I'm guessing more British people in the '70s would have recognized it than they would today). Anyway, I'm starting the day with the concerto to see if I make the same descent.


----------



## Malx

*Matthias Weckmann, Conjuratio - Soloists, Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot.*


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 6

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Rossini *

overture Il barbiere di Siviglia

Noticeably present woodwinds, very nice.


----------



## haziz

Continuing on with *Brahms's Symphony No. 4*
*Philharmonia - Klemperer
*


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Brigg Fair
In a Summer Garden
The Walk to the Paradise Garden
North Country Sketches


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach/Glenn Gould - Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II*


----------



## haziz

Bourdon said:


> *Delius*
> 
> Brigg Fair
> In a Summer Garden
> The Walk to the Paradise Garden
> North Country Sketches


Delius, together with Debussy, manage to pull off musical impressionism masterfully!


----------



## Guest002

It must be my angelic nature, but I'm a sucker for a harp concerto!

Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf's here played by Iona Brown and the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields with Marisa Robles harping on beautifully.


----------



## Bourdon

....................................................................................................................................


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part four for this afternoon.

Sonata no.4 in C-minor for violin and harpsichord BWV1017 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Sonata no.5 in F-minor for violin and harpsichord BWV1018 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Sonata no.6 in G for violin and harpsichord BWV1019 (prob. bet. 1717-23):










Concerto for two harpsichords no.1 C-minor in BWV1060 (c. 1736):
Concerto for two harpsichords no.2 in C BWV1061 (c. 1733):
Concerto for two harpsichords no.3 in C-minor BWV1062 - transcription of the concerto for two violins in D-minor BWV1043 (orig. by c. 1721 - arr. c. 1736):
_Orchestral Suite_ no.1 in G BWV1066 (c. 1725):
_Orchestral Suite_ no.2 in B-minor BWV1067 (c. 1738):










Suite no.4 in E-flat for solo cello BWV1010 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Suite no.5 in C-minor for solo cello BWV1011 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Suite no.6 in D for solo cello BWV1012 (prob. bet. 1717-23):


----------



## haziz

Continuing to overdose on *Brahms' 4th Symphony
Columbia SO - Bruno Walter*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Machaut: The lion of nobility*

*Orlando Consort*

Hyperion

Works

Machaut: J'aim sans penser laidure
Machaut: Ma fin est mon commencement, R14
Machaut: Mes Esperis Se Combat
Machaut: Moult sui de bonne heure nee


----------



## Guest002

David Hurwitz's video on this piece is several months' old now, and I believe caused me to acquire at least two new versions of it, including this one: but it got selected for play this evening entirely by random. It's a good video, though.

Anyway: Haydn's _Septem Verba Christi in Cruce_ (Seven last words of Christ on the Cross), Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations, Francisco Rojas (Evangelist). This version has a lot of spoken text. It's not too bad, though, and I'm skipping nothing!


----------



## SanAntone

Sunburst Finish said:


> View attachment 148823
> 
> 
> *Machaut: The lion of nobility*
> 
> *Orlando Consort*
> 
> Hyperion
> 
> Works
> 
> Machaut: J'aim sans penser laidure
> Machaut: Ma fin est mon commencement, R14
> Machaut: Mes Esperis Se Combat
> Machaut: Moult sui de bonne heure nee


This is the latest installment of *The Orlando Consort*'s complete traversal of *Machaut*'s music. I have all the others but haven't bought this one yet, but I am sure I will.

Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Posauner

Bruckner Symphony No. 1
Berlin Philharmonic, Daniel Barenboim

Just starting my foray into Bruckner, I've never been very familiar with his work.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphonies 48-44 & 42


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Malx said:


> It will be the case they are members of the Melos Ensemble but surely their contribution merits recognition.


Not quite as bad, then, as I thought...


----------



## ELbowe

*Listening to Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37 (1936) for the morning is my focus with these two excellent recordings (online)
Insights, The String Quartets by Arnold Schoenberg
Asasello-Quartett 
Webern: Langsamer Satz M78 - Berg: Lyrische Suite - Schönberg: Quatuor No. 4, Op. 37
Quatuor Psophos

Then in between as palate cleansers :
Welcome Ev'ry Guest 
Music by Purcell, John Blow
Prague Madrigal Singers
Countertenor Vocals - Timothy Penrose
Tenor Vocals - James Griffett 
Label: Supraphon (LP cover shown) Czechoslovakia 1987
My CD by Campion Records Wilmslow, Cheshire, England. 1994.
John Dowland: 1st Book Of Ayres 
John Elwes, Matthias Spaeter 
Label: Disques Pierre Verany CD, France 1994*


----------



## haziz

Last *Brahms' 4th Symphony* for today. Time to move on to other music once I am done with this recording!
*BPO - Karajan (1977-78)*


----------



## 13hm13

Prokofiev, Britten, Bizet - Orpheus Chamber Orchestra - Classical Symphony - Symphony In C - Simple Symphony


----------



## Malx

Its a very long time since I picked this one from the shelves:

*Hummel, Der Durchzug durchs Rote Meer - Soloists, Rheinische Kantorie, Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max.*


----------



## mparta

sbmonty said:


> D'Anglebert: Pièces De Claveçin, Livre I
> Andreas Staier


Gorgeous cover, what is it?


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
> 
> Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)
> 
> Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Elim Chan


Interested to hear this. His Chopin Scherzo on another disc is just too fast, makes it a blur. The concerti can be had that way, but it's interesting that some very great players (Zimerman, Bolet) tend to give them time, which is what I prefer. This man has fingers but those are a dime a dozen these days, I feel the burden of English criticism creeping into these assessments.


----------



## eljr

Fürchtet euch nicht

Bassoons & Bombards

Syntagma Amici, Vox Luminis

Release Date: 13th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: RIC420
Label: Ricercar
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius Violin Concerto*
*David Oistrakh - Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy*


----------



## Guest002

Assorted Samuel Barber, played by Marin Alsop and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## Musicaterina

Sonatas for cello and basso continuo by Giacobbe Cervetto played by Giorgio Matteoli, Walter Mammarella, Marcello Scandelli, and the Ensemble Fête Rustique.






Giacobbe Cervetto was a Jewish-Italian composer and cellist who spent a lot of his lifetime in England and reached an age of more than 100 years - and that in the 18th century!


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak Cello Concerto*
*Leonard Rose - Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy*


----------



## Musicaterina

haziz said:


> *Dvorak Cello Concerto*
> *Leonard Rose - Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy*
> 
> View attachment 148837


Leonard Rose is a cellist whom I like very much, too.


----------



## Taplow

mparta said:


> Gorgeous cover, what is it?


It is apparently a detail from a painting known as "Double Portrait", by Giorgione, aka Giorgio Barbarelli da Castelfranco.


----------



## Merl

Another I've not played for a while.


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Le Testament Symphonique

Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 3rd May 2019
Catalogue No: AVSA9934
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 1 hour 51 minutes

CD I


----------



## Shaughnessy

SanAntone said:


> This is the latest installment of *The Orlando Consort*'s complete traversal of *Machaut*'s music. I have all the others but haven't bought this one yet, but I am sure I will.
> 
> Did you enjoy it?


Very much so! - I too have been collecting each release - beautifully balanced voices, superb harmonies - this is exactly what I needed to hear when I needed to hear it. I've been working through Chailly/Bruckner/Mahler and Stravinsky conducting Stravinsky and needed to take a break as I was developing a rather advanced case of sensory overload and listening fatigue.

This release is a worthy successor to "The Single Rose" - 2019, "Fortune's Child" - 2018, and "Sovereign Beauty" - 2017 (along with the previous releases in the series).

Highly Recommended.


----------



## starthrower

Quartets 2 & 4


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 1*
*Emanuelle Bertrand - BBC Nat. Orch. of Wales - Pascal Rophe*


----------



## Guest

What this lacks in sound quality makes up for it with staggeringly good playing!


----------



## haziz

Another recording of the *Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 1*. In some ways this is THE recording of the concerto, made a few days after it's world premiere by the dedicatee of the work, in a live recording (with a different orchestra from that of the premier). Sadly, artistic merit aside, the technical quality of the sound leaves a lot to be desired.
*Rostropovich - Moscow Philharmonic Orch. - Aleksander Gauk*


----------



## Eramire156

_*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.4









Teresa Stich-Randall

Otto Klemperer 
Wiener Symphoniker

21 June 1955*_


----------



## haziz

*Lalo Cello Concerto
Fournier - Orchestre Lamoureaux - Matinon*


----------



## haziz

*Elgar Cello Concerto*
_*Sol Gabetta - Danish Nat. Sym. Orch. - Mario Venzago*_


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov - Concerto Ballata*
*Jamie Walton (Cello) - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Okko Kamu*


----------



## Merl

After nearly a fortnight of sorting out files, deleting duplicates, retagging stuff (I'm nowhere near finished on that front but that can wait) and backing up both my current HDs onto one 5TB HD I'm left with one anomaly. It's a folder simply entitled 'Chamber Music'. All the tracks are mixed up and there are folders within folders, missing tracks and the whole lot is totally untagged, with no data whatsoever (file names are missing, no cover art, etc). Basically it's a mess. It's mainly FLAC but I have no idea where it all came from. This happened a number of years ago where a 'mystery folder' appeared on a saved old HD (remember that?). However I did work out where that was from but with this one I'm really not sure (the folder dates are from 2006-2013). So I'm gonna listen to all of these and use a few programs to try and work out what they are. I may even have to use track timings from presto, etc to find out exact recordings. The first file was an unknown recording of the Trout Quintet with the last movement missing and the current one is also a Trout Quintet too. Using Presto I managed to get the exact recording and it's this classic one below. So glad I found this one and I'm surprised I didn't recognise it as I used to have it on cd. I thought I'd lost it years ago. I suspect that it's one I burned from the CD before I misplaced it. More mystery recordings to follow this week. Lol


----------



## starthrower

First listen to the Schubert quartets. I've listened to other recordings of the quintet. This DG edition doesn't have the warmest sound but I picked it up dirt cheap. I may have to seek out another recording in the future.










No.4

I like this disc. It features some inspired and vigorous performances!


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Friedrich plays Beethoven's Piano Concertos *(I'm listening the 2nd) Very nice recordings. (Decca, 1985, 4XLPBS)


----------



## SanAntone

*Jolivet -Ravel-Debussy*









*Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp*
Jolivet: Chant de Linos
Ravel: Introduction & Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

TC top keyboard concerto list #7: Prokofiev PC #3

This is hands down my favorite piano concerto of all time and easily one of my top 5 pieces of music in any and all genres. Furthermore it has been so for nearly 30 years. Anyway, I saw the Prokofiev/Coppola recording and had to have it just to hear the man play his own work. The sound is terrible but it's really cool to hear HIS interpretation. This is my first time listening to this recording.


----------



## Bkeske

London 1984


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel : Piano Concerto in G*
Anne Queffélec, Alain Lombard & Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg









This Ravel piano concerto is among my top five favorite works.


----------



## Guest

No.40 and 41. Excellent!


----------



## Bkeske

Angel late 70's reissue. Originally 1962.


----------



## SanAntone

*Poulenc: Sonatas With Piano*
Artists: Eva Maria May, Corinna Desch, Johannes Dengler, Martin Rummel, Giorgi Gvantseladze, László Kuti









_Sonata for Cello and Piano_
Performer: Eva-Maria May (Piano), Martin Rummel (Cello)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Saint-Saens Symphony #2


----------



## Guest

Not a traditional paring, but I like both works very much.


----------



## 13hm13

Johannes Brahms - The Four Symphonies
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, conductor Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Bkeske

London 1967


----------



## WNvXXT

A few random pieces for my rowing workout ( from the daily download folder ).


----------



## 13hm13

Elgar: Enigma Variations - Brahms: Symphony No. 1
Leopold Stokowski, London Symphony Orchestra, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## WVdave

Tchaikovsky; Symphony No. 4
Charles Munch/Boston Symphony
RCA Victrola ‎- VICS 1100, Vinyl, LP, Album, Reissue, US, 1972.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Litanei - Andante Religioso (No. 1 from Vier Geistliche Lieder, S562, after Schubert)
Schubert: Allegretto in C minor, D915
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
Schubert: Klavierstück in E flat minor, D946 No. 1
Schubert: Klavierstücke (3), D946
Schubert: Kupelwieser-Walzer D I
Schubert: Ländler (12) D790
Schubert: Ländler (17), D366: No. 12


----------



## Bkeske

Reiner, The Chicago Symphony - Excerpts From The Nutcracker, Op. 71, Tchaikovsky. RCA Victor reissue, originally 1960.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Casella in his Symphony No. 1 (composed in 1905-6, when he was 22-23 years old) already showed good signs of being a gifted musician. It's one of those great symphonies in B minor (Atterberg and Langgaard's first ones, Glière _Ilya Muromets_, Tchaikovsky _Manfred_) featuring vigorous orchestral writing in a heroic vein, and it's not devoid of eloquent passages as found in the second movement, which predates some ideas of his Symphony No. 2 written two years later. The creation of a promising young composer.

Because of this stunning music, Casella deserves to be one of my very favorite Italians.










Schubert's String Quintet was another work I was listening to previously. Assertive, eloquent rendition by Schiff and this solid ensemble.


----------



## Bkeske

Mercury Golden Imports 1973, Italian pressing.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegel

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański


----------



## daco

Johann Sebastian Bach
Cantata BWV 82 "Ich habe genug"
Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, mezzo-soprano
Craig Smith, conductor
The Orchestra Of Emmanuel Music

For 2021 listening project. Maybe I'll listen to 199 "Meine Herze schwimmt im Blut" too.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Etudes

Alexander Slobodyanik


----------



## Gothos

CD 2-Symphonies 1&4


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's 9th, Gunter Wand and the NDR SO. Right up there with Fricsay, not so much a performance as an event.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## haziz

*Brahms Symphony No. 3*
*BPO - Karajan (1977-78 cycle)*


----------



## haziz

Staying with *Brahms' Symphony No. 3*
*Columbia Symphony Orchestra - Bruno Walter*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Philip Higham (cello)

Gramophone Magazine September 2015

Higham plays his usual warm and fulsome Testore for Suites Nos. 1 to 5 but swaps to a clean and crisp modern five-string Roth cello for the filigree Sixth Suite. It is hard to imagine how Higham could have done better than choose these very different instruments to elicit the combinations of tone and colour that he is able to achieve across the Suites.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part five for between now and early afternoon.

Sonata in B-minor for flute and harpsichord BWV1030 (prob. 1736-37):
Sonata in E-flat for flute and harpsichord BWV1031 (poss. bet. 1730-34):
Sonata in A for flute and harpsichord BWV1032 (poss. 1736):










Concerto for three harpsichords no.1 in D-minor BWV1063 (c. 1730):
Concerto for three harpsichords no.2 in C BWV1064 (c. 1730):
Concerto for four harpsichords in A-minor BWV BWV1065 (c. 1730):
_Das Musikalische Opfer_ for unspecified keyboard with occasional flute, violin and basso continuo BWV1079, arr. for chamber ensemble by Sir Neville Marriner (1747):










Sonata in C for flute and basso continuo BWV1033 **** (????)
Sonata in E-minor for flute and basso continuo BWV1034 (1724):
Sonata in E for flute and basso continuo BWV1035 (1741):

(*** authorship disputed - possibly by C.P.E. Bach)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Sonatas BWV 1030-1035 & 1032


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphonies No.51-41-39 &35


----------



## haziz

And continuing still with *Brahms' Symphony No. 3*
*Philharmonia Orchestra - Otto Klemperer*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: The Cello Works

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), with Robert Kulek (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling

Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Gypsy Melodies (7), Op. 55 (B104)
Romantic Pieces (4) for Cello & Piano, Op. 75
Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Rondo in G minor for cello & piano, Op. 94, B. 171
Slavonic Dance No. 8 in G minor, Op. 46 No. 8
Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## Guest002

Louis-Nicolas Clérambault's _La Muse de l'Opera ou les Caractères liriques_, Martin Gester, Le Parlement du Musique, Salomé Haller.

Clérambault's dates are (1676-1749), so he's basically a slightly older contemporary of Rameau, and sounds similar.


----------



## Malx

Inspired by the String Quartet thread I sampled a couple of recordings of this weeks selection (Qobuz).

*Schoenberg, String Quartet No 4 - the recordings by the Arditti & LaSalle Quartets *

ETA - I also played the recording from the *Diotima Quartet, *again on Qobuz[


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.7 in E major, the "Lyric". Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

Damn, Barenboim is great with Bruckner. I'm very happy to have chosen this cycle as my introduction to these works. I've been listening to Bruckner for about a year and a half now and I enjoy his music more with each listen, though there are times when his music doesn't click for me.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius Symphony No. 5*
*Philharmonia Orchestra - Karajan*









I am trying to explore more 20th century classical music. Most of previous explorations have usually sent me scurrying back into the 19th century. But hey, for the last couple of years Shostakovich's fifth symphony and the Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 1, are now firmly embedded in my rotation of enjoyable music! Maybe my allergy to 20th century music is curable after all!

Sibelius' violin concerto is my absolute favorite of the genre, I have just never warmed up much to his symphonies on my prior explorations of them.


----------



## SanAntone

*Poulenc: Complete Chamber Music, Vol. 2*
Alexandre Tharaud (piano)
Ronald Van Spaendonck (clarinet)









Playing now:
*Sonata for clarinet & piano*

Other works on the album:
Sonata for violin and piano 
Bagatelle for violin & piano 
Sonata for piano and cello

Françoise Groben (cello)
Graf Mourja (violin)


----------



## SanAntone

daco said:


> View attachment 148864
> 
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach
> Cantata BWV 82 "Ich habe genug"
> Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, mezzo-soprano
> Craig Smith, conductor
> The Orchestra Of Emmanuel Music
> 
> For 2021 listening project. Maybe I'll listen to 199 "Meine Herze schwimmt im Blut" too.


I remember buying this just after her death. It contained some of the most beautiful music I'd ever heard, and it remained among my favorite recordings. Thanks for posting, I haven't thought about it in a while and will probably listen to again soon because of your post.


----------



## Chilham

Clara Schumann: 3 Romances

Christian Thielemann

Staatskapelle Dresden, Lisa Batiashvili


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Lebenstanz
North Country Sketches
Se3a Drift
Cynara


----------



## Rogerx

Between the Clouds

Charlie Siem (violin), Itamar Golan (piano)

Britten: Down by the Salley Gardens
Elgar: Chanson de Matin, Op. 15 No. 2
Elgar: Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
Godowsky: Triakontameron No. 11 'Alt Wien'
Kreisler: Drei Walzer (Liebesfreud - Liebesleid - Schön Rosmarin)
Kreisler: Recitative & Scherzo Caprice, Op. 6
Kreisler: Tambourin Chinois, Op. 3
Paganini: Cantabile for violin & piano/guitar in D major, Op. 17, MS 109
Sarasate: Introduction and Tarantella, Op. 43
Vitali, T: Chaconne in G minor
Wieniawski: Légende in G minor, Op. 17
Wieniawski: Polonaise brilliante No. 1 in D major, Op. 4
Wieniawski: Polonaise brilliante No. 2 in A major, Op. 21


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach Cantatas, BWV 82 and 199*
Lorraine Hunt Lieberson • 2003


----------



## Guest002

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach's _Zur Einführung des H. P. Gasie_, otherwise known as _Gnädig und barmherzig ist der Herr_. Hermann Max, Rheische Kantorei, Das Kleine Konzert.

Johann Anton Gasie was installed as first deacon of the Michaeliskirche, Hamburg in 1785, and CPE wrote this for his 'installation'. (H.P. is mentioned because 'Herrn Pastors' was apparently how you addressed deacons at the time. Who knew?!)


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius Symphony No. 2
LSO - Colin Davis
*









Continuing my re-explorations of Sibelius' symphonies.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

TC top symphonies #9 Schubert 9th symphony








Also TC top string quartets #7 & 8 both on YouTube
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19


----------



## Guest002

Einojuhani Rautavaara _Hommage à Zoltán Kodály_.
The Helsinki Strings


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

You know, I so enjoyed _Ivan_ yesterday, I thought I'd invite Sergei Sergeyevich to stay on for some more today :

















I sorely miss that Newport Classic label, some excellent stuff on it!


----------



## Rogerx

'Tis too late to be wise

Purcell, Haydn, John Blow

Kitgut Quartet

Blow: Suite in D minor: Ayre
Blow: Suite in D minor: Courante
Blow: Suite No. 2 in D
Blow: Venus and Adonis: Act II Act Tune
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 71 No. 2 in D major
Locke: Consort of four parts: Suite No. 1 in D minor
Locke: Consort of four parts: Suite No. 2 in D major
Locke: Curtain Tune from The Tempest
Purcell: Chacony
Purcell: Chacony in G minor - for Two Violins, Viola and Bass Z730
Purcell: Curtain Tune from Timon of Athens Z632
Purcell: Fairest Isle (from King Arthur)
Purcell: Fantazia 11 in G major, Z. 742
Purcell: Fantazia 4 in G minor, Z. 735
Purcell: Fantazia 5 in B flat major, Z. 736
Purcell: Hornpipe (from King Arthur)
Purcell: Pavan for Three Violins and Bass in G minor - Z752
Purcell: The Tempest: Curtain Tune


----------



## haziz

*Grieg - Lyric Pieces*
*Emil Gilels*


----------



## Bourdon

*Maurice Kagel*

Die Stücke der Windrose - Für Salon Orchestra


----------



## SanAntone

I've organized my Spotify playlists for composers into folders, i.e., tiers: Top, 2nd, 3rd, and Unranked. This morning I grabbed four of the playlists and put them into a sub-folder:

*John Cage
Pierre Boulez
Morton Feldman
Karlheinz Stockhausen*

I am playing the entire folder in random mode.

Right now:

*Feldman - In search of an Orchestration*
Barton Workshop


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Le Testament Symphonique

Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 3rd May 2019
Catalogue No: AVSA9934
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 1 hour 51 minutes

CD II


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mischa Maisky (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## haziz

*Delius - Brigg Fair and miscellaneous orchestral miniatures*
*Halle Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli*









I somehow find it difficult imagining Delius in Florida, or for that matter Virginia, despite the musical suites. Even continental Europe seems a bit of a stretch, despite him in fact, spending most of his life there. I have mental images of early morning in spring or early summer in the English countryside when I listen to his music. A great impressionist!


----------



## Vasks

*Ruders - Light Overture (Brown/Bridge)
Sallinen - Chamber Music II (Kamu/Naxos)
Eliasson - Bassoon Concerto (Sonstevold/Caprice)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Taking another day off from Chailly/Mahler cycle and the Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky set -









*Johannes Ockeghem: Les chansons*

*Cut Circle, Jesse Rodin*

*Label: Musique en Wallonie*

*Works*

Ockeghem: Il ne m'en chault
Ockeghem: L'autre d'antan
Ockeghem: La despourveue
Ockeghem: Les desleaulx
Ockeghem: Ma Maistresse
Ockeghem: Presque transi
Ockeghem: Quant de vous seul
Ockeghem: Ung aultre l'a

Samples available here -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kxoutspMy316RsrCzHFrC4cjyH9GBMbQs


----------



## eljr

Between the Clouds

Charlie Siem (violin), Itamar Golan (piano)

Release Date: 20th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: SIGCD652
Label: Signum
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Delius - Cello Concerto*
*Paul Watkins (Cello) - BBC SO - Andre Davis*


----------



## Shaughnessy

This one is on tap for tonight -









*The Mad Lover*

*Theotime Langlois de Swarte (violin), Thomas Dunford (lute)*

*Label: Harmonia Mundi*

Information on composers and works can be found here -

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8829164--the-mad-lover#related


----------



## jim prideaux

Roger Norrington and the SWR SO.

Beethoven-Symphonies 1 and 2

Delightful in all respects!


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 2 "Little Russian"*
*LSO - Markevitch*


----------



## Malx

*Buxtehude, Membra Jesu nostri - Yoshie Hida (soprano), Midori Suzuki (soprano), Aki Yanagisawa (soprano), Yoshikazu Mera (alto), Yuko Anazawa (alto), Makoto Sakurada (tenor), Yoshitaka Ogasawara (bass), Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki.*

I really don't understand how I have missed Buxtehude's vocal and instrumental works for so long - perhaps his reputation as a composer primarily of organ music coloured my view.
I am really enjoying discovering his works - my wallet is however less happy.


----------



## eljr

Bernstein: Mass

Vojtěch Dyk

Wiener Singakademie, ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Schülerinnen und Schüler der Opernschule der Wiener Staatsoper, Company of Music, Dennis Russell Davies

Release Date: 6th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: C5370
Label: Capriccio
Length: 1 hour 51 minutes

CD I


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

Ma Mère L'Oye


----------



## jim prideaux

Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch.

Haydn-Symphonies 52,53,54.

( from Volume 3 of the Nimbus Cycle)


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 8*
*Pittsburgh SO - Manfred Honeck*


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part six of six for the rest of today.

Sonata in G for viola da gamba and harpsichord BWV1027 *** (prob. bet. late 1730s-early 1740s):
Sonata in D for viola da gamba and harpsichord BWV1028 *** (prob. bet. late 1730s-early 1740s):
Sonata in G-minor for viola da gamba and harpsichord BWV1029 *** (prob. bet. late 1730s-early 1740s):

(*** Sonatas for viola da gamba played on cello)










Concerto for two violins in D-minor BWV1043 (bet. c. 1718-20):
Concerto for flute, violin and harpsichord in A-minor BWV1044 (bet. c. 1738-40):
Oboe concerto in F - transcription by Hermann Töttcher and Gottfried Müller of harpsichord concerto no.2 in E BWV1053 (orig. c. 1738 - arr. 1955):
Oboe concerto in D-minor - arrangement by Arnold Mehl of the abandoned harpsichord concerto (no.8) BWV1059, using sinfonias from the cantatas _Geist und Seele wird verwirret_ BWV35 and _Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe_ BWV156 (arr. 1983):
Oboe d'amore Concerto in A - transcription by Wilfried Fischer of harpsichord concerto no.4 in A BWV1055 (orig. c. 1738 - arr. 1970):
_Orchestral Suite_ no.3 in D BWV (c. 1730):
_Orchestral Suite_ no.4 in D BWV (by c. 1737):
_Die Kunst der Fuge_ for unspecified keyboard BWV1080, arr. for chamber ensemble by Sir Neville Marriner and Andrew Davis (orig. 1742-50 inc.):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*

I guess this means I've been watching David Hurwitz's YouTube channel. He didn't like the recording I have on Naxos, so I need to see if things are better out there.


----------



## Merl

So I've just re-opened the mystery chamber music folder and reorganised a set of files from there into a meaningful order. This was an easy one to sort as it was one of the few sets of files that were numbered (and in a rather unique way). Put all the performances together, played through it on VLC and this came up. It appears its a recording of the American quartet by the Emersons (track timings match perfectly, too). Now this is a disc I still have. I'm starting to think these are all recordings I have ripped for some reason (perhaps backup) and then sidelined the project. At least it gave me the chance to play this recording again.


----------



## ELbowe

*Arnold Schoenberg String Quartet No. 4 op. 37 (1936)*
*Listening now to this on-line and I was surprised to read it was recorded in late 1960s… it sounds so "new":*
*Schoenberg / Alban Berg / Anton Webern / Lasalle Quartet ‎- Neue Wiener Schule / Second Viennese School - Schoenberg • Berg • Webern / Die Streichquartette • The String Quartets*
*(Originally on Deutsche Grammophon 4 × CD, 1987) *
*
Then Schoenberg, Gringolts Quartet, Malin Hartelius ‎- String Quartets 2 & 4 BIS ‎SACD 2017
*


----------



## haziz

*Schumann - Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"*
*LSO - John Eliot Gardiner*


----------



## Dimace

A year or so ago, I brought to you the most collectible issue of Bruckner's / Schuricht's Neunte with the WPO. (plus a suggestion for the cheaper Australian issue) Today I will come to you with the European alternative (German Issue) which is more expensive than the Australian but much - much cheaper than the English and the Austrian version and it is also a GOOD collectible. (better than the Australian issue) The sound quality here is identical with any other release of this recording (I don't have the newest EMI release, which has to prove its self as a rarity) with the exception the Austrian one, which sounds marginally better, but costs 10 times more. You must be careful with this recording, because the vinyl quality is typical GDR. Many time is looking good but doesn't sound great. A clear suggestion for our community collectors, For the other friends only if they have some money to spare. (for me, as Bruckner's expert, Schuricht's conducting isn't something very special. He has great moments but the general idea is inferior to Chelie, Karajan or Wand. The poor, for my standards, sound quality is also a negative factor)


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berg, Violin Concerto*
> 
> I guess this means I've been watching *David Hurwitz's *YouTube channel. He didn't like the recording I have on Naxos, so I need to see if things are better out there.
> 
> View attachment 148900


Another Hurwitz's admirer among us! :lol: (he is a funny guy, but his suggestions are somehow questionable and, this is my biggest problem, unsuitable for collectors.) Have a nice day, my dearest friend.


----------



## starthrower

1984

Three works for chamber orchestra and four pieces performed by the Synclavier digital synthesizer.


----------



## Guest002

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berg, Violin Concerto*
> 
> I guess this means I've been watching David Hurwitz's YouTube channel. He didn't like the recording I have on Naxos, so I need to see if things are better out there.





Dimace said:


> Another Hurwitz's admirer among us! :lol: (he is a funny guy, but his suggestions are somehow questionable and, this is my biggest problem, unsuitable for collectors.) Have a nice day, my dearest friend.


I went and bought three new Berg violin concertos as a result of that video. And I speak as someone who already had the Zehetmair version, which he was keen on. But since it wasn't his top pick... clearly, I needed to acquire some more!

I would therefore think that he was what _every_ music collector is most in need of: suggestions for spending more money!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> Another Hurwitz's admirer among us! :lol: (he is a funny guy, but his suggestions are somehow questionable and, this is my biggest problem, unsuitable for collectors.) Have a nice day, my dearest friend.


I wouldn't go so far as to say admirer, but his videos are fun to listen to when I'm exercising. I'm listening to another of his suggestions. So far, I prefer it to Isaac Stern, though I don't know particularly why.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Cassazione*

I think more people would listen to this if it were called James Bond Goes to Finland.


----------



## Guest002

Manxfeeder said:


> *Sibelius, Cassazione*
> 
> I think more people would listen to this if it were called James Bond Goes to Finland.


I'd listen to it if it was called AbsolutelyBaching goes to the Lavatory.  

It's fabulous music, beautifully recorded. I like that set _a lot_.


----------



## Guest002

Vasily Kalinnikov's _Symphony No. 1_, Neeme Järvi and the Scottish National Orchestra. Attractive.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

This is from May of 1937, recorded in England for the coronation of England's George VI, with the Berlin Philharmonic and the London Philharmonic Choir, in what John Ardoin calls "a searing performance of intense clarity." In fact, he dedicates three pages to this performance in his Furtwangler Record.


----------



## eljr

Bernstein: Mass

Vojtěch Dyk

Wiener Singakademie, ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Schülerinnen und Schüler der Opernschule der Wiener Staatsoper, Company of Music, Dennis Russell Davies

Release Date: 6th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: C5370
Label: Capriccio
Length: 1 hour 51 minutes

CD II


----------



## haziz

*Schumann - Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"*
*Orch. Revolutionaire et Romantique - John Eliot Gardiner*
Another Rhenish, also conducted by Gardiner but with his original period instrument orchestra. Both sound very well.









*Brahms - Symphonies No. 1 and 2*
*Philharmonia Orchestra - Klemperer*


----------



## haziz

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 148909
> 
> 
> Vasily Kalinnikov's _Symphony No. 1_, Neeme Järvi and the Scottish National Orchestra. Attractive.


Kalinnikov really needs to be better known. Even though I have particular affection for romantic era music by Russian composers, and adore Tchaikovsky, Rimsky Korsakov, Mussorgsky, and have listened extensively to Borodin, Balakirev etc. It was only about 4 years ago that I stumbled across Kalinnikov, and that was thanks to a poll right here on TC.

His 1st symphony is one of my top 20 favorite symphonies. His second symphony is almost as good. It is a real pity he died so young.

To whoever has not listened to his symphonies. Stop and listen. They are great!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berg, Violin Concerto*
> 
> I guess this means I've been watching David Hurwitz's YouTube channel. He didn't like the recording I have on Naxos, so I need to see if things are better out there.
> 
> View attachment 148900


This all I've got to say to Hurwitz .....


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6*
*Pittsburgh SO - Manfred Honeck*


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage: Four	*
Bozzini Quartet











> A new vision of John Cage, via his complete works for string quartet. Spanning forty years of the artist's activities, these three masterworks illuminate the different stylistic periods in the output of this 20th century icon. (Quatuor Bozzini website)


----------



## MusicSybarite

haziz said:


> Kalinnikov really needs to be better known. Even though I have particular affection for romantic era music by Russian composers, and adore Tchaikovsky, Rimsky Korsakov, Mussorgsky, and have listened extensively to Borodin, Balakirev etc. It was only about 4 years ago that I stumbled across Kalinnikov, and that was thanks to a poll right here on TC.
> 
> His 1st symphony is one of my top 20 favorite symphonies. His second symphony is almost as good. It is a real pity he died so young.
> 
> To whoever has not listened to his symphonies. Stop and listen. They are great!


His incidental music to Tsar Boris is tremendous. I even prefer it to the symphonies.


----------



## Merl

Another recording from the mystery chamber music folder and this time it's another one I have so my theory that these are my rips look like being correct. The Alban Berg's excellent recording of the Ravel and Debussy quartets. Had this years.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra. One of the best and liveliest 2nds. Recommended.










Brahms Symphony No. 1 , Jochum, Berlin. Once you get past the dated sound, a fabulous performance. Spot on. recommended.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra. Excellent.










Mahler: Symphony No. 6 Karajan, Berlin. Karajan was my introduction to Mahler many years ago and this recording remains a favourite for its precision and magnificent orchestral sound. The adagio may still be my favorite recording of this movement.










Schumann: Symphonies 1 & 4. Gürzenich-Orchester Köln & François-Xavier Roth. Vigorous and sinewy. Recommended.


----------



## haziz

*Kalinnikov - Symphony No. 1*
*The Symphony Orchestra of Russia - Veronika Dudarova*


----------



## mparta

haziz said:


> *Schumann - Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"*
> *Orch. Revolutionaire et Romantique - John Eliot Gardiner*
> Another Rhenish, also conducted by Gardiner but with his original period instrument orchestra. Both sound very well.
> 
> View attachment 148916
> 
> 
> *Brahms - Symphonies No. 1 and 2*
> *Philharmonia Orchestra - Klemperer*
> 
> View attachment 148917


I heard Gardiner's band play Schumann at Alice Tully Hall. Standing.

I'm sure the recording can do some miracles.. but in real life, just puny. West side of the street, ORR, East side of the street, Philadelphia orchestra. Which way would you turn?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40
*

I've always had trouble with Mozart, so I just read David Hurwitz's Getting The Most Out of Mozart. He's very good at pointing out what to listen for in a plainspoken way. I'm finally understanding where Mozart is coming from.

Klemperer's Mozart is big-boned but is still very musical. He may be slightly slower than Pinnock, but he knows how to shape the phrases.


----------



## Guest

An excellent recording.


----------



## SanAntone

*STOCKHAUSEN: Mantra *
Pestova-Meyer Piano Duo









Karlheinz Stockhausen recalled that one day in September 1969 'I had the idea of one single musical figure or formula that would be expanded over a very long period of time…I wrote down this melody on an envelope.' Thus was born Mantra, the first mature example of Stockhausen's 'formula' technique which was to dominate his output until his death in 2007. Effectively a trio including a sound projectionist, Mantra retains a good deal of freedom, transcendental mysticism and playful, abandoned inventiveness within its quasi-serialist approach. This recording is the first to use digital technology, with equipment specially designed by Stockhausen's former assistant Jan Panis, and approved by the composer. (Naxos product description)


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral works of Baltic composers:


----------



## haziz

*Prokofiev - Lieutenant Kije Suite*
*Utah Symphony - Thierry Fischer*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

HenryPenfold said:


> This all I've got to say to Hurwitz .....


Haha I just listened to the other one. Dude loves that sopping wet vibrato.
Nice sig by the way...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

TC top string concerto #7 & 8
#7 Four Seasons








#8 Beethoven VC


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Symphony No. 40
> *
> 
> "I've always had trouble with Mozart"
> 
> I've never heard anyone say that. And then finding some solution to the "trouble" in Klemperer is even more amazing. Requires thought, or a lot of questions, or... I don't know. You have me flummoxed!!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148931


*Robert Schumann*

Symphonies Nos. 1-4

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim, conductor

2003


----------



## Joe B

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> You know, I so enjoyed _Ivan_ yesterday, I thought I'd invite Sergei Sergeyevich to stay on for some more today :
> 
> View attachment 148880
> 
> 
> I sorely miss that Newport Classic label, some excellent stuff on it!


I have quite a few CD's from the Newport Classic label. When I first started collecting CD's, I always trusted Newport Classic and Dorian to deliver the goods.


----------



## haziz

*Debussy - Preludes for Piano*
*Paul Jacobs*


----------



## Guest002

mparta said:


> Manxfeeder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mozart, Symphony No. 40
> *
> 
> "I've always had trouble with Mozart"
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard anyone say that. And then finding some solution to the "trouble" in Klemperer is even more amazing. Requires thought, or a lot of questions, or... I don't know. You have me flummoxed!!
Click to expand...

Allow me to echo Manxfeeder's statement, then.

I've always had trouble with Mozart, in a way I never did with (say) Bach or Mahler. I like maybe thirty plus of his works. I don't love any of them, though. I've always thought this a curious failing on my part, but he remains a mostly un-adored corner of my collection even so.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Three Violin Sonatas

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)


----------



## Guest

Very nice.


----------



## starthrower

That Danse macabre transcription is insane.


----------



## SanAntone

*Griffes: The Pleasure Dome Of Kubla Khan*
Seattle Symphony; Gerard Schwarz


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi's Four Seasons

Joshua Bell (violin and conductor) & John Constable (harpsichord continuo)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Time for some guilty pleasures


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 & Piano Concerto No. 4

Lahav Shani (piano/conductor), Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

Choral Music.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart With Friends: Nils Mönkemeyer

Nils Mönkemeyer featuring Sabine Meyer, Julia Fischer & William Youn

Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"
Clavierstuck in B flat, K15gg
Clavierstuck in B flat, K15q
Clavierstuck in F, K15x
Duo for violin & viola in G major, K423
Piano Piece K15p
Six Variations in G minor on 'Hélas, j'ai perdu mon amant', K360
Sonata Movement in F, KAnh30/590b
Sonate No. 14 K29


----------



## Guest

Disc one: No. 35, 38,39, and 59 from this excellent set.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Aida

Renata Tebaldi (Aida), Carlo Bergonzi (Radamès), Giulietta Simionato (Amneris), Cornell MacNeil (Amonasro), Arnold Van Mill (Ramfis), Fernando Corena (Il Re di Egitto), Eugenia Ratti (Una Sacerdotessa), Piero De Palma (Un Messaggero)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein Der Gesellschaft Der Musikfreunde
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1959-09-02
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## elgar's ghost

May as well go the whole hog with J.S. Bach and take in what choral works I've got as well. Part one for morning and early afternoon.

_Oster-Oratorium_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV249 [Text: Christian Friedrich Henrici a.k.a. _Picander_] (1725, with numerous revisions up until 1749):










_Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit_ [_God's Time is the Very Best Time_] - funeral cantata for alto, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV106 [Texts: Martin Luther/Adam Reusner/biblical sources] (c. 1708):
_Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl_ [_Let, Princess, Let Still One More Glance_] - funeral ode for soprano, alto, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra BWV198 [Text: Johann Christoph Gottsched] (1727):
_O Jesu Christ, meins Lebens Licht_ [_O Jesus Christ, Light of My Life_] - funeral motet for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV118/231 [Text: Martin Behm] (c. 1736-37):










_Johannes-Passion_ - oratorio in two parts for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV245 [Text: anon.] (1724, with numerous revisions up until 1749):


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

CD 1


----------



## HerbertNorman

Telemann Oboe concerto in D minor


----------



## Malx

This morning I decided to dig out some concerto discs that were added early(ish) in my days of collecting recordings .

*Bartok, Piano Concertos 2 & 3 - Geza Anda, Berlin RSO, Ferenc Fricsay.*

*Dvorak, Cello Concerto - Maurice Gendron, LPO, Bernard Haitink.*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Complete Piano Trios- disc 5

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## haziz

*Brahms Symphony No. 1*
*London Philharmonic Orchestra - Jochum*


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symhonies 52-38-65 & 45


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

#9 from the TC String Quartet listening

Dvorak American Quartet


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 3 "Polish"*
*LSO - Markevitch*


----------



## Malx

More concertos:

*Greig, Piano Concerto - Stephen Bishop Kovacevich, BBC SO, Sir Colin Davis*

*Liszt, Piano Concerto No2 - Sviatoslav Richter, LSO, Kirill Kondrashin*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach

Lisa Batiashvili (violin), François Leleux (oboe), Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Peter Kofler

Kammerorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc

Bach, C P E: Trio in B minor for flute, violin and basso continuo, Wq 143
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV156 'Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe'
Bach, J S: Concerto for Oboe & Violin in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Erbarme dich (from St Matthew Passion, BWV244)
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 2 in A minor, BWV1003
Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 5*
*LSO - Kertesz*


----------



## SanAntone

*Bernstein: Mass*
Alan Titus, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Estampes

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)


----------



## Flamme

Penny Gore continues this week's Nordic Sounds theme with a recent concert by the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra and conductor Sakari Oramo.

Felix Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Elgar: Symphony No. 1 in A flat, op. 55

Alina Pogostkina, violin
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Conductor Sakari Oramo
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000r482


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber: Harmonia Artificioso- Ariosa*

*Der Musikalische Garten*

Label: Coviello

"Even in the 17th century critics called it a "forced art", and indeed, even for many professionals today it is not easy to understand scordatura as an intuitive way of playing the violin. But when composers master the art of retuned strings to perfection, completely new sound experiences are possible. Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber was without question one of the greatest in this field, and so his seven sonatas recorded here actually offer "artful vocal harmonies", as the Latin title promises. In each sonata, Biber prescribes different, sometimes considerably deviating from the usual tunings - the result is sometimes considerably more, sometimes considerably less tension on the strings, which leads to a completely new tonal differentiation of the apparently so familiar string instruments. The ensemble Der musikalische Garten presents this challenge in both a technically and musically perfect way."

Sample selection -


----------



## haziz

*Schumann Piano Concerto*
*Ivan Moravec - Czech PO - Vaclav Neumann*

Interesting interpretation, fairly different with somewhat varying tempi compared to the recordings I usually play and am more familiar with, such as those by Leif Ove Andsnes and Stephen Kovacevich. I am not sure I am fully in favor, but this maybe a reflection of my greater familiarity with those other recordings. On this Moravec recording the balance puts the piano fairly forward, with somewhat prominent higher frequencies, at least with the orchestra.


----------



## sbmonty

Schoenberg: String Trio, Op. 45
Trio Zimmermann

The string quartet thread has prompted a little journey into the works of Schoenberg.


----------



## Guest002

Leonard Bernstein conducting the Orchestre National de France in very pleasing renditions of Darius Milhaud's ballets. Currently enjoying _La Création du monde_.


----------



## Rogerx

Miloš: Aranjuez

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Falla: El sombrero de tres picos: Danza del molinero (farruca)
Falla: Homenaje a Debussy
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un Gentilhombre
Rodrigo: Invocación y danza


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5*
_Boston SO - Andris Nelsons_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148954


*Gregorio Allegri*
Miserere
Miserere with additional embellishments

*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
Stabat mater
Missa Papae Marcelli
Tu es Petrus

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

2007


----------



## eljr

Danzi: Wind Quintets & Horn Sonata

Michael Thompson (horn), Philip Fowke (piano)

Michael Thompson Wind Ensemble

Catalogue No: 8554694
Label: Naxos
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "Nina" (Rojatti/Nuova Era)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #13, K.333 (Matthews/Vox)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #32 (Muller-Bruhl/Naxos)*


----------



## SanAntone

*Boulez: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-3*
Paavali Jumppanen


----------



## Malx

...and yet more concertos.

*Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto Op 64 - Cho-Liang Lin, Philharmonia Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas.*

*Prokofiev, Violin Concerto No 1 - Kyung Wha Chung, LSO, Andre Previn.*


----------



## ELbowe

*I have just about exhausted all sources of recordings of Schoenberg's String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37 (1936) …this will be my second excursion with this excellent disc(.....but this stuff is all so new to me ..what do I know?).
Schoenberg: String Quartets Nos. 3 & 4 - Phantasy For Violin With Piano Accompaniment
Fred Sherry String Quartet (Jennifer Frautschi, Jesse Mills, Richard O'Neill, Fred Sherry)
Naxos 2010 *


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Praeludium und Fuge BWV 547
Komm Heiliger Geist BWV 651
Komm Heiliger Geist BWV 652
An Wasserflüssen Babylon BWV 653
Schmücke dich, o SeeleBWV 654
Herr Jesu Christ,dich zu uns wend BWV 655
O Lamm Gottes,unschuldig 3 BWV 656
Nun danket alle Gott
Sonata V1 BWV 530


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

James Chambers (horn obbligato)

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I loaded the CD player with five by Arturo Toscanini and the NBC Symphony Orchestra, all from The Arturo Toscanini Collection, RCA Victor Gold Seal line:

1. *Mussorgsky/Ravel*: _Pictures at an Exhibition_; *Elgar*: _Enigma Variations_ VOL 35
2. *Richard Strauss*: _Don Quixote_ (with Frank Miller, cello; Carlton Cooley, viola; Daniel Guilet, violin); _Death and Transfiguration_ VOL 30
3. *Tchaikovsky*: _Manfred Symphony_; _Romeo and Juliet_ VOL 19
4. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #7 "Leningrad"_ VOL 22
5. *Wagner*: _Forest Murmurs_ from _Siegfried_; _Dawn_, _Brunnhilde-Siegfried Duet_, _Siegfried's Rhine Journey_; _Siegfried's Death and Funeral Music_; and _Brunnhilde's Immolation_ from _Gotterdammerung_ (w/Helen Traubel and Lauritz Melchior, soloists) VOL 53

In his day and ever since, Toscanini is regarded by many as the King of Conductors, as much as Benny Goodman was the King of Swing, or Elvis Presley was the King of Rock, or Michael Jackson was the King of Pop; and that's true to the point that he's the only conductor I ever knew of who was so great that a corporate entity such as RCA would create an entire orchestra just for one conductor to have at his disposal. From what I read, the NBC Orchestra consisted of some really fine musicians too, and many of them were refugees from Nazi-occupied Europe; and as far as I can tell, the outstanding soloists featured on _Don Quixote_ must have been in-house musicians because their names are otherwise unfamiliar to me. Despite the antiquated sound technology these recordings are very listenable, and must have been remastered using every possible means of noise reduction and sound enhancement.

While these are all great recordings the highlight is Tchaikovsky's non-canonical _Manfred Symphony_ in a recorded, though edited, is the most exciting one known to me, maybe _because_ it has been edited. In the controversial book Testimony, which was supposed to be the memoirs of Dmitry Shostakovich (as _related_ to Solomon Volkov), the composer is very disparaging of Toscanini's handling of his _Symphony #7_ "Leningrad" and Toscanini's approach in general, even saying that he used the complementary complete RCA albums of Toscanini's NBC recordings that were given to him as a courtesy by RCA; as meaningless gifts that he would bring with him to present to the hosts at dinner parties. Even so, I think that Toscanini does fine with it. For a long time I avoided the recordings of Toscanini for several reasons. One was sound technology that came through on LPs as if the orchestra was far away and muffled. The second reason is that I bought into the idea that Toscanini was more-or-less a time-keeper, as Furtwangler once (allegedly) yelled out a Toscanini concert. But with the remastering of sound, I think it's plain to see that while you don't get Furtwangler's emotionally expressive and expansive quality, Toscanini's more lean and crisp attack is still very musical and very expressive. The misunderstanding is to think that Toscanini was all about the "Little black dots" as the old Toscanini quote goes. He valued the emotionally expressive quality of music enough to begrudgingly concede that Furtwangler was the world's greatest conductor apart from himself, of course.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade*
*Oslo PO - Vasily Petrenko*


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various choral works part two for the rest of today.

_Magnificat_ in D for two sopranos, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV243 [Text: _Book of Luke_] (revised version from c. 1732-35):










_Missa brevis_ in F for soprano, alto, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV233 (1738):
_Missa brevis_ in A for soprano, alto, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV234 (1738 or 1739):










_Weihnachtsoratorium_ - oratorio in six parts for soprano, alto, two tenors, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV248 [Text: Christian Friedrich Henrici a.k.a. _Picander_)] (1734-35):


----------



## Guest002

Emil Nikolaus von Reznicek's _Symphony in D major_, Gordon Wright, Philharmonia Hungarica.
This is a charming and attractive symphony: plenty of good tunes!
Rezniecek's dates were 1860-1945, and he was Austrian, so he was right in the thick of all the exciting stuff going on in music at the turn of the 19th/20th centuries.


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 4*
*BPO - Jochum
*
I have never really understood or appreciated Bruckner, so I am not entirely sure why I am listening to this. I guess I am, yet again, trying to understand what the whole fuss is about.


----------



## Malx

Final concertos of the day:

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 25 K503 - Alfred Brendel, ASMF, Sir Neville Marriner*

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No 4 - Vladimir Ashkenazy, LSO, Previn.*

It has been an interesting exercise listening to these discs that I bought very early in my classical music journey. I have added other recordings of all of these works and have over the years had a tendency to listen to these newer additions at the expense of revisiting the discs played today. 
Again I conclude that many of my first choices, aided at the time by a combination of 'The Penguin Guide' & 'The Gramophone Classical Music Guide' stand up well against subsequent buys.


----------



## Guest002

Paul Hindemith's _Der Schwanendreher_, Herbert Kegel conducting the Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Leipzig, with Alfred Lipka (viola).
Nice recording of an excellent work.


----------



## Malx

Now for something completely different - where have I heard that before......

*Haydn, Missa Cellensis (No2) Hob XXII:8 - Susan Gritton (soprano), Louise Winter (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (bass), Ian Watson (organ), Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox*


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Symphony No. 5*
_Pittsburgh SO - William Steinberg (1954) _


----------



## haziz

*Bruch - Violin Concerto 1.*
*Joshua Bell - Academy of St. Martin in the Fields - Neville Mariner*

Just listened to a BBC program regarding the manuscript and development of the Bruch's first violin concerto. It is great to hear the concerto immediately after. Joshua Bell is one of the participants in the program. I also just downloaded the PDF of the manuscript from the Morgan Library, even though I can barely read sheet music.









https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00094kz

https://www.themorgan.org/music/manuscript/114296


----------



## perempe

Mahler - Symphony No. 6 - MÁV Symphony Orchestra (Live)
I'm usually there...

the intermission ended at 7:45PM CET.


----------



## Baxi

Now spinning in my disc player.

Vincent D'Indy (1851-1931)
*Médée, Op.47
Karadec Suite, Op.37
Saugefleurie, Op.21*
Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Darrell Ang
2017


----------



## Guest002

Always nice when the random selector happens upon one of my favourite composers!

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber's _Missa Bruxellensis_, Jordi Savall directing Le Concert des Nations and La Capella Reial de Catalunya.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 148970


*Silvius Leopold Weiss*

Prelude in E flat major
Ciaccona in E flat major
Sonata in C minor
Sonata in B flat major
Prelude in D minor
Fugue in D minor
Sonata in A minor, "L'Infidèle"

Jakob Lindberg, lute

2006


----------



## Guest

Not only is he a fine pianist, he was also a fine child actor: He played the title role in _Vitus_, a wonderful movie about a child prodigy pianist. I recall that he actually played all the piano parts, including Bach's Goldberg Variations! Anyway, this is an excellent new release.



















Here are some clips of him playing the piano at age 11, part of an audition for a movie a year before it was filmed, and an interview.


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms: Symphony No. 3*
John Eliot Gardiner • 2009









I don't listen to symphonies often but Brahms is an exception. When I do listen, I prefer the more recent smaller scale recordings like *Gardiner* and *Manze*. I think *Thomas Dausgaard* has also just finished a cycle of Brahms symphonies, which I plan on hearing soon.


----------



## daco

Scarlatti Keyboard Sonatas
Alexandre Tharaud, piano

Suggested by bxnwebster


----------



## Malx

SanAntone said:


> *Brahms: Symphony No. 3*
> John Eliot Gardiner • 2009
> 
> View attachment 148972
> 
> 
> I don't listen to symphonies often but Brahms is an exception. When I do listen, I prefer the more recent smaller scale recordings like *Gardiner* and *Manze*. I think *Thomas Dausgaard* has also just finished a cycle of Brahms symphonies, which I plan on hearing soon.


Don't forget Berglund's Chamber Orchestra of Europe set.


----------



## Shaughnessy

haziz said:


> *Bruckner - Symphony No. 4*
> *BPO - Jochum
> *
> *I have never really understood or appreciated Bruckner*, so I am not entirely sure why I am listening to this. I guess I am, yet again, trying to understand what the whole fuss is about.
> 
> View attachment 148959


This helped me considerably and so I thought that I would pass it along...

"Bruckner had a singular and powerful musical personality, and a contrapuntal mastery that makes his nine symphonies into densely woven polyphonic designs.

All nine Bruckner symphonies are rather similar in style, approach, and material, though the last three are probably the strongest. Except for the last, on whose finale he was working when he died, all are in four movements, typically beginning sort of like Beethoven's Ninth - nebulous stirrings in the strings from which themes gradually emerge.

All are large, brassy in the manner of Wagner, but with a uniquely Brucknerian lyricism, notably in the expansive slow movements. (Big adagios were among the properties his pupil Mahler picked up.) All Bruckner's proportions are large, where other symphonists have themes, he has "theme groups". His scherzos tend to have an inexorable rolling momentum and a rustic Austrian cast."

- Jan Swafford - "The Vintage Guide to Classical Music"


----------



## pmsummer

LIEDER VON MACHT & LIEBE
_Sangspruch & Minnesang, 12th-13th c._
*Walther von der Vogelweide*
Ensemble PER-SONAT
- Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano
- Baptiste Romain - vielle, bowed lyre, bagpipe
- Elisabeth Rumsey - vielle
- Tobie Miller - hurdy gurdy, medieval flute
_
Christophorus_


----------



## haziz

Brahms - Symphony No. 4
Philharmonia Orchestra - Klemperer


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bernstein, Symphony No. 1 (Jeremiah) and 2 (The Age of Anxiety)*

I'm going through David Hurwitz's Bernstein's Orchestral Music, An Owner's Manual. As with his other owner's manuals, he has a way of describing the composer and his music in a clear way.


----------



## haziz

From earlier today:
*Max Bruch - Scottish Fantasy
Kyung Wha Chung - Royal PO - Rudolf Kempe

*


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"*
*Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique - Gardiner*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue and Riffs; Serenade After Plato's Symposium*

These are interesting works. I've avoided the Prelude because of its name (Riffs - seriously?), but I think it works better than Stravinsky's Ebony Concerto as a third-stream piece.

The Serenade is very nice and a nice surprise.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quartets by R. Schumann on repeat on the way to work and from work and also while making dinner (on my fabulous new headphones) and in the basement studio while not practicing guitar. Actually only 2 recordings, the Emersons & the Engegård quartet.


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms Piano Trios 1*
TRIO ABEGG


----------



## Joachim Raff

Melodic, tuneful orchestral works. Well recommended for a snowy evening listen.


----------



## haziz

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 148980
> 
> 
> Melodic, tuneful orchestral works. Well recommended for a snowy evening listen.


Thanks for pointing out this music. Delightful! I am still in the early part of the streamed "CD", but so far am really liking what I am hearing. As someone who has concluded many years ago that I do not like most classical music written by 20th century composers; it is good to find some that one thoroughly enjoys.

Maybe I should go unearth the few Poulenc CDs that are gathering dust in my music collection, although with high quality streaming services, I may just stream it for now.


----------



## pmsummer

HEAVENLY HARMONIES
_Renaissance English Church Music_
*William Byrd*
- _Motets - Mass Propers for Pentecost_
*Thomas Tallis*
- _9 Psalm Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter_
Stile Antico

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Joe B

Some Esenvalds today.

Today's commute:










Current listening:


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms Piano Trio #1 and Horn Trio (Horn, violin, and piano) (Disk one)









Schumann Violin Concerto and Piano Trio #3









Bruckner Symphony no 7









All from Spotify


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Archduke Trio, from this grand old set.


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel: 3 Poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé*
Pierre Boulez


----------



## Bkeske

Angel reissue, originally 1960.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with 5 more by Arturo Toscanini:

1. *Rossini*: _The Italian Girl in Algiers Overture_; _Il Signor Bruschino Overture_; _Barber of Seville Overture_; _Cinderella Overture_; _Thieving Magpie Overture_; _Siege Of Corinth Overture_; _Semiramide Overture_; _William tell Overture_ (Arturo Toscanini/NBC Symphony Orchestra) Arturo Toscanini Collection Gold Seal VOL 47
2. *Mozart*: _The Marriage of Figaro Overture_; _Symphony 35 "Haffner"_; _Bassoon Concerto_; _Divertimento_ (Arturo Toscanini/NBC Symphony Orchestra w/Leonard Sharrow on Bassoon Concerto) Arturo Toscanini Collection Gold Seal VOL 10
3. *Mozart*: _Symphonies #39, 40 & 41 "Jupiter"_ (Arturo Toscanini/NBC Symphony Orchestra) Arturo Toscanini Collection Gold Seal VOL 11
4. *Mozart*: _Symphony #35 "Haffner"_; *Mendelssohn*: _Scherzo_ and _Nocturne_ from _Midsummer Night's Dream_; *Brahms*: _Variations on a Theme by Haydn_; *Wagner*: _Siegfried Idyll_; *Dukas*: _Sorcerer's Apprentice_ (Arturo Toscanini/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Arturo Toscanini Collection Gold Seal VOL 65
5. *Beethoven*: _Symphony #9 "Choral"_ (Arturo Toscanini/NBC Symphony Orchestra; Robert Shaw Chorale w/Eileen Farrell, Nan Merriman, Jan Peerce & Norman Scott as soloists) Arturo Toscanini Collection Gold Seal VOL 5

I start with the best part: the Rossini Overtures which are in good hands of Toscanini who takes things at a brisk pace, attacking each note with zest and vigor; and there's a real bounce to it. Next up, two discs of Mozart and a lean approach that seems to anticipate the HIP movement, with a really fast _Symphony #35 "Haffner"_ clocking it in at just 17 minutes. Disc 4 takes us back to the 1920s and 1930s where Toscanini joins with the New York Philharmonic, and while these recordings are just a wee bit tinny, I was surprised at how clear and listenable these recordings are. Here in 1929, Toscanini plays Mozart's _Symphony #35 "Haffner"_ plays it much slower than he did 16 years later with NBC clocking in at around 20 minutes; a rare instance where Toscanini becomes somewhat expansive. Then Toscanini reverts to a steady pace with Brahms' _Haydn Variations_ and Wagner's _Siegfried Idyll_, but somehow Toscanini still captures the beauty and musicality of these pieces. We end with Beethoven's _9th_ and a another very bouncy, even, performance that has a good sense of flow and does not have a feeling of being weighed down.


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, Miroirs, Sonatine, Valses*
Michel Dalberto









_Valses nobles et sentimentale_


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Philips Italian pressing. Unknown release, but probably late 70's. 5 LP box set.

Not sure how many I'll get through this evening....starting with the 1st....


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Revisiting this recording which i enjoy very much.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Gothos

Vespers (All Night Vigil)
Olga Borodina-mezzo soprano

Vladimir Moztovoy-tenor

St Petersburg Chamber Choir

Nikolai Korniev


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 and 2

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## 13hm13

Crusell: Clarinet Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Hubertusmesse

Bohemian, French and Austrian Hunting Music for Parforce Horns

Detmolder Hornisten, Michael Höltzel

anon.: Anjajd
anon.: Aria Sancti Huberti
anon.: Le Point du jour
anon.: Ruckkehr-Grosses Halali
anon.: Seven Austrian Fanfares
Anton, O: Bei Ankuft der Herrschaft
Anton, O: Jagd Abblasen
Anton, O: Wenn die Jagd angeblasen wird
Cantin: St. Hubert Mass
Kozeluch: Fanfare
Kozeluch: Stopp-Steh-Wild-in-Sicht-Fanfare
Kozeluch: Wachtel-Fanfare
Rossini: Le rendez-vous de chasse


----------



## Baxi

John Adams (b.1947)
*My Father Knew Charles Ives
Harmonielehre*
Nashville Symphony 
Giancarlo Guerrero
2018/19


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin

Teresa Kubiak (Tatyana), Bernd Weikl (Eugene Onegin), Stuart Burrows (Lensky), Julia Hamari (Olga), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Gremin), Enid Hartle (Filipyevna), Anna Reynolds (Larina), Michel Sénéchal (Triquet), Richard Van Allan (Zaretzky), William Mason (Captain)

Royal Opera House Covent Garden, John Alldis Choir
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1974-06-23
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 2


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various choral works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied_ [_Sing Unto the Lord a New Song_] - motet for double four-part choir and continuo BWV225 [_Book of Psalms_] (c. 1727):
_Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf_ [_The Spirit Gives Aid to Our Weakness_] - motet for double mixed choir with string and woodwind accompaniment BWV226 [Text: _Epistle to the Romans_/Martin Luther] (c. 1729):
_Jesu, meine Freude_ [_Jesus, My Joy_] - motet for five-piece choir and continuo BWV227 [Text: _Epistle to the Romans_/Johann Franck] (c. 1723):










_Missa brevis_ in G-minor for soprano, alto, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV235 (1738 or 1739):
_Missa brevis_ in G for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV236 (1738 or 1739):










_Matthäus-Passion_ - oratorio in two parts for soprano(s), alto(s), tenor(s), bass(es), double mixed choir and orchestra BWV244 [Text: Christian Friedrich Henrici a.k.a. _Picander_] (1736 - rev. 1742 and 1743-46):


----------



## Malx

Earlier, streamed via Qobuz.

*Haydn, The Seasons - Barbara Bonney (soprano), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Andreas Schmidt (bass), Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.*

Disc one.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Szymanovski , Song of the night...(Symphony nr. 3)


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2019
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
February 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Malx

Returning to discs bought very early in my classical music journey - today Symphonies.

*Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - NDR Sinfonieorchester, Gunter Wand.*

*Dvorak, Symphony No 9 - Vienna PO, Kirill Kondrashin.*

Kondrashin's 'New World' remains one of my preferred recordings along side another early purchase - Zdenek Macal with the LPO.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony No. 82-83 & 84


----------



## Guest002

François Couperin, _Les Nations_, Jordi Savall directing "Hespèrion XX".


----------



## haziz

*Grieg - Peer-Gynt Suites
Sibelius - Pelléas et Mélisande*
*BPO - Karajan*


----------



## Helgi

*Dvořák string quartets 8 & 9*
Panocha Quartet

Dvořák's late string quartets are my favourite new discovery of the year so far.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete Clarinet Sonatas & Trio

Pablo Barragán (clarinet), Juan Pérez Floristán (piano), Andrei Ioniţă (cello)


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> Brahms: Complete Clarinet Sonatas & Trio
> 
> Pablo Barragán (clarinet), Juan Pérez Floristán (piano), Andrei Ioniţă (cello)


Right down my alley: I found it on Spotify and am listening to it now.


----------



## haziz

Staying with *Grieg's incidental music for Peer-Gynt*, in this case I think more extended excerpts, rather than the usual suite:
*Royal PO - Beecham*
A very lively, and emotional, performance. Sound quality of the 1950s stereo recording does exhibit a fair amount of hiss, but is certainly not objectionable. Frequency response and presence are excellent.


----------



## Rogerx

Symphonic Psalms and Prayers

Bernstein • Schoenberg • Stravinsky • Zemlinsky

David Allsopp (countertenor)

Tenebrae, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Nigel Short

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
Schoenberg: Friede auf Erden, Op. 13
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Zemlinsky: Psalm 23, Op. 14 'Der gute Hirt'


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Listing the selections chosen for both Friday and Saturday -*









*In the Midst of Life

Music from the Baldwin Partbooks I*

*Contrapunctus, Owen Rees*

*Works*

Byrd: Audivi Vocem De Caelo a5
Byrd: Circumdederunt me
Gerarde: Sive vigilem
Mundy, W: Sive vigilem
Parsons, R: Credo quod Redemptor
Parsons, R: Libera me, Domine from Responds for the Dead
Parsons, R: Peccantem me quotidie
Parsons, R: Peccantem me, quotidie from Responds for the Dead
Sheppard, J: Media vita
Tallis: Nunc Dimittis for 5 voices
Taverner: Quemadmodum a 6









*Virgin and Child

Music from the Baldwin Partbooks II*

*Contrapunctus, Owen Rees*

*Works*

Fayrfax: Ave Dei patris filia
Sheppard, J: Verbum caro factum est
Tallis: Gaude gloriosa Dei mater
Tallis: Magnificat for 5 voices
Tallis: Videte miraculum
Taverner: Mater Christi Sanctissima
White, Robert: Regina caeli
White, Robert: Tota pulchra es

*Note: This will be released on February 5, 2021 - 
*








*The Sweetest Songs: Music from the Baldwin Partbooks III*

*Alice Hulett, Ruth Provost, David Gould

Contrapunctus, Owen Rees*

*Composers*

Byrd, William (c.1540-1623)
Daman, William (c.1540-91)
Mundy, John (c.1555-1630)
Mundy, William (c.1529-91)
Parsons, Robert (c.1535-c.1571)
Sheppard, John (c.1515-c.1559)
White, Robert (1538-74)


----------



## Baxi

Dimitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)
*Symphony No.7 in C-Dur "Leningrad", Op.60*
Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
1988


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan'*

*Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly*

Recorded: 1995-05
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Guest002

The random selector is making me sit through them today!

Three hours of Amilcare Ponchielli's _La Gioconda_!
Bruno Bartoletti, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Montserrat Caballé, Luciano Pavarotti and a cast of a thousand extras, of course...


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"*
_BPO - Karajan (1963)_


----------



## jim prideaux

The end of a challenging week (for the majority no doubt) so now to the consolations of music.....

Brahms-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich.


----------



## Baxi

Great recording!

I mean the Gioconda / Pavarotti.

:tiphat:


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms: Symphony 3 | Alto Rhapsody | 6 Schubert Songs*
Thomas Dausgaard, Anna Larsson, Swedish Chamber Orchestra









_Alto Rhapsody_

I like the work but not this soloist, too "hooty" - i.e. wide vibrato. Dausgaard's Brahms cycle is good overall, though, IMO.


----------



## Guest002

Baxi said:


> Great recording!
> 
> I mean the Gioconda / Pavarotti.
> 
> :tiphat:


It is. The three hours are sailing by. Caballé is in fine voice, particularly. But the standout for me is Nicolai Ghiaurov: what a stunning bass voice!


----------



## Vasks

*Purcell - Overture to "Distressed Innocence" (Thomas/Chandos)
Handel - Concerto grosso, Op. 3, No. 4 (rolla/Hungaroton)
J. S. Bach - Keyboard Suite in A minor, BWV 818a (Suzuki/BIS)
Molter - Trumpet Concerto, MWV IV, No. 14 (Touvron/RCA)*


----------



## eljr

Caldara: Missa Dolorosa & Stabat Mater

Aura Musicale Ensemble, Swiss-Italian Radio Chorus, Rene Clemencic, Diego Fasolis

Catalogue No: 8554715
Label: Naxos
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## eljr

Tcherepnin: Le Pavillon d'Armide

Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Henry Shek

Release Date: 15th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: 8573657
Label: Naxos


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956

with Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## haziz

I like to tinker sometimes. His 1980s Eroica is often considered the highlight of his digital cycle. Comparing the 1980s digital Eroica, with Karajan's 1963 rendition. I think I prefer the later, 1984, edition slightly more. Both are however magnificent.

*Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"*
*BPO - Karajan (1980s)
*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149010


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Six Partitas, BWV 825-830

András Schiff, piano

2009


----------



## Chilham

Messiaen: Quatour Pour la Fin du Temps

Gil Shaham, Paul Meyer, Jian Wang, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## haziz

*Philharmonia Promenade Concert*
*Philharmonia Orchestra - Karajan*

Karajan does lollipops!!!


----------



## 13hm13

Amor Sacro: Vivaldi mottetti


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Kazuki Yamada


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

CD 1

Thibaudet


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov-4th and 7th Symphonies.

Serebrier and the RSNO.


----------



## ELbowe

*I am caught in a Schoenberg loop and I can't get out!! 
Vienna Fin De Siècle 
Barbara Hannigan, Reinbert de Leeuw
Alpha Classics CD 2018*


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various vocal works part four of four for late afternoon and early evening. Progress on the bathroom decorating project halted for yet another day.

_Halt im Gedächtnis Jesum_ Christ [_Keep Jesus Christ in Mind_] - cantata for alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV67 [Text: _Book of Timothy_/Nikolaus Herman/Jakob Ebert/anon.] (1724):
_Herr Gott, dich loben alle wir_ [_Lord God, We All Praise You_] - cantata for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV130 [Text: Paul Eber/anon.] (1724 - rev. by 1735):










_Fürchte dich nicht_ [_Fear Thou Not_] - motet for double mixed choir (with optional continuo and strings) BWV228 [Text: Paul Gerhardt/_Book of Isaiah_] (c. 1726):
_Komm, Jesu, komm_ [_Come, Jesus, Come_] - motet for double mixed choir and continuo BWV229 [Text: Paul Thymich] (c. 1732):
_Lobet den Herrn, alle Heiden_ [_Praise the Lord, All Ye Nations_] - motet for four-part choir and continuo BWV230 [Text: _Book of Psalms_] (????):










Mass in B-minor for two sopranos, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra (1748-49):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149016


*Erik Satie*

Gymnopédies 1-3
Gnossiennes 1-6
Nocturnes 1-5
Avant-dernières pensées - Idylle, Aubade, Meditation
Pieces froides - Trois airs à fuir
Pieces froides - Trois danses de travers
Deux reveries nocturnes
Prélude de la porte héroique du ciel

Pascal Roge, piano

1984 and 1989, reissued 1996


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

For today's listening :









(I just realized the _Gambler_ is one of the few Dostoyevsky novels I've yet to read. Well, getting kind of late in the day for it, unless someone encourages me otherwise).


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

RockyIII said:


> *Erik Satie*
> 
> Gymnopédies 1-3
> Gnossiennes 1-6
> Nocturnes 1-5
> Avant-dernières pensées - Idylle, Aubade, Meditation
> Pieces froides - Trois airs à fuir
> Pieces froides - Trois danses de travers
> Deux reveries nocturnes
> Prélude de la porte héroique du ciel
> 
> Pascal Roge, piano
> 
> 1984 and 1989, reissued 1996


Hey! I'm also listening today to a bunch of piano pieces by Satie, some of the ones you mention are there too, but played by Noriko Ogawa on an 1890 Erard and by Jean Yves Thibaudet.


----------



## Guest002

I'm rather fond of horn concertos.
Reinhold Glière's (1875 - 1956, so basically a contempory of Vaughan Williams) is here played by Edward Downes, the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra and Richard Watkins (horn). Good stuff.


----------



## Malx

This afternoons Symphonies selected from my earliest CM purchases around the late 1980s.

*Haydn, Symphony No 87 - Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Sigiswald Kuijken.*

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No 4 'Italian' - Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.*

*Mozart, Symphony No 34 K.338 - London Mozart Players, Jane Glover.*

The fact that they are all still on my shelves suggests they are still very fine recordings - the Jane Glover Mozart recordings are rarely mentioned which in my view is a shame as they are very good central performances well worth a listen.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 "Choral"*
*NDR SO - Gunter Wand*


----------



## Malx

haziz said:


> *Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 "Choral"*
> *NDR SO - Gunter Wand*
> 
> View attachment 149023


Snap! - different cover same recording I played this morning - you must have good taste :lol:


----------



## Guest002

I suppose random is as random does, but yesterday was quite a few 5, 10 and 15 minute pieces and today, it's all 2+ hour choices!

Yikes.

Anyway: Camille Saint-Saëns' _Samson et Dalila_, Colin Davis, London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, José Cura, Olga Borodina, Jean-Philippe Lafont.


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 149024
> 
> 
> I suppose random is as random does, but yesterday was quite a few 5, 10 and 15 minute pieces and today, it's all 2+ hour choices!
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Anyway: Camille Saint-Saëns' _Samson et Dalila_, Colin Davis, London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, José Cura, Olga Borodina, Jean-Philippe Lafont.


But isn't it great fun listening to things you may not have chosen if not for the randomiser - and of course no cheating allowed!


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> But isn't great fun listening to things you may not have chosen if not for the randomiser - and of course no cheating allowed!


Absolutely! (Well, occasionally I nip to the bathroom. Or to the wine cellar. But yes, apart from that, absolutely _no cheating allowed!!_)

And yes, I'm astonished at the music I own which I've never listened to in donkeys' years: La Gioconda, for example. Stunning. Never listened to it, since at least the 1980s. I'm kicking myself, to be honest. So, you can pry my randomiser from my cold, dead hands... 

I like you doing a revisit of your earliest purchases for the same reason. We just forget how good some of this stuff is/was, don't we? (And can I say, you seemed to have had more money than me in the 1980s! Grrrr. )


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ach Herr, lass dein lieb Engelein" from the St John Passion:






The Netherlands Bach Society

Conductor: Jos van Veldhoven


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Absolutely! (Well, occasionally I nip to the bathroom. Or to the wine cellar. But yes, apart from that, absolutely _no cheating allowed!!_)
> 
> And yes, I'm astonished at the music I own which I've never listened to in donkeys' years: La Gioconda, for example. Stunning. Never listened to it, since at least the 1980s. I'm kicking myself, to be honest. So, you can pry my randomiser from my cold, dead hands...
> 
> I like you doing a revisit of your earliest purchases for the same reason. We just forget how good some of this stuff is/was, don't we? *(And can I say, you seemed to have had more money than me in the 1980s! Grrrr. )*


That I fancy may be highly debateable  - remember, being a Scotsman I was well versed in making my pennies stretch, mint condition pre-loved discs formed a lot of my purchases.

Thread duty:

*Dvorak, Symphony No 3 - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi*


----------



## SanAntone

*Machaut: Motets*
Hilliard Ensemble









Machaut is among my favorite composers. This recording is a good one for these works, although there are several others which are also worthwhile and might suit other tastes more.


----------



## Musicaterina

Franz Schubert: Mass No. 6 in E flat major conducted by Sylvain Cambreling.

Juliane Banse - soprano
Hermine May - altus
Deon van der Walt - tenor
Jonas Kaufmann - tenor
Hermann Prey - Bass
The NDR Symphony Orchestra and Choir


----------



## eljr

Telemann: Polonoise

Aisslinn Nosky (violin), Judith Steenbrink (violin), Chloe Prendergast (violin), Filip Rekieć (viola), Tomasz Pokrzywiński (cello), Christoph Sommer (lute), Tineke Steenbrink (harpsichord)

Holland Baroque

Release Date: 15th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: PTC5186878
Label: Pentatone


----------



## Guest002

Thanks to David Hurwitz for making me buy this CD. The randomiser has chosen Ned Rorem's _Concertino da Camera_, Scott Speck, Chicago Philharmonic Orchestra, Jory Vinikour (harpsichord)


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" (BWV 147)

The Netherlands Bach Society

Conductor: Marcus Creed


----------



## starthrower

6 Quartets, Op.20


----------



## Guest002

Alexander Glazunov's _Symphony No. 8_, Vladimir Fedoseyev, Moscow Radio and Television Symphony Orchestra


----------



## SanAntone

Musicaterina said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" (BWV 147)
> 
> The Netherlands Bach Society
> 
> Conductor: Marcus Creed


That *All of Bach* site is a treasure. I listen to it a lot. Just today I was listening to this clip:

https://www.bachvereniging.nl/en/bwv/bwv-282/


----------



## SanAntone

*Ockeghem: Requiem; Missa Mi-Mi; Missa Prolationum*
Paul Hillier, Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## mparta

Coriolan overture, 5th and 6th symphonies.

Holy moly, smoke coming out of the speakers!! Must be something about the historical love between the Germans and the Russians that informed this febrile performance. Blazes, nothing left at the end.
And again, i ask you, orchestre revolutionaire et romantique on the left, BPO on the right, which way would you turn?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still only Schumann quartets. This time the Emersons again. Even have a Pilsner Urquell


----------



## eljr

.

Einsam

Nino Gvetadze (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: CC72855
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 "From the New World"*
*LSO - Kertesz*


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata "Lobe den Herren, den mächtigen König" BWV 137

The Netherlands Bach Society

Peter Dijkstra, conductor
Miriam Feuersinger, soprano
Alex Potter, alto
Thomas Hobbs, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass


----------



## eljr

Glass and Bach in Dresden
Philip Glass (Artist, Composer), Johann Sebastian Bach (Artist, Composer)
Manufacturer : Orange Mountain
Original Release Date : 2021
Date First Available : December 23, 2020
Label : Orange Mountain


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bernstein, Chichester Psalms*


----------



## SanAntone

*Alwyn: String Quartets 1 & 2*
Quartet of London


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Mass No. 3* Eugen Jochum on DG








The third mass from this excellent set.


----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> View attachment 149043
> 
> 
> Coriolan overture, 5th and 6th symphonies.
> 
> Holy moly, smoke coming out of the speakers!! Must be something about the historical love between the Germans and the Russians that informed this febrile performance. Blazes, nothing left at the end.
> And again, i ask you, orchestre revolutionaire et romantique on the left, BPO on the right, which way would you turn?


This, IMHO is even more intense .....


----------



## haziz

mparta said:


> View attachment 149043
> 
> 
> Coriolan overture, 5th and 6th symphonies.
> 
> Holy moly, smoke coming out of the speakers!! Must be something about the historical love between the Germans and the Russians that informed this febrile performance. Blazes, nothing left at the end.
> And again, i ask you, orchestre revolutionaire et romantique on the left, BPO on the right, which way would you turn?


I have not listened to this recording. I am a little surprised by the occasion. I somehow don't envision, or would have expected a tour of a West German Orchestra of Moscow during Soviet times!


----------



## haziz

*Mahler - Symphony No. 2*
*VPO - Zubin Mehta*

As usual, I will usually listen to the first movement, or possibly the first 3 movements, then move on. I know "bleeding chunks" are very passe, and a major musical faux pas, but this is the only composition I do this to! I just never got into the sung/choral part of the symphony. The first 3 movements however are magnificent.


----------



## Handelian

Horowitz unreleased recordings

Yale, New Haven, 13 Nov 1966


----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker: The Beloved Mezzo* on Warner Classics








The first disc from this 5 CD set devoted to the distinctive voice of Janet Baker. She desn't just sing this music, she inhabits it!

This disc includes the following:
- Brahms Alto Rhapsody
- Wagner Wesendonck-Lieder
- R. Strauss Lieder
- Elgar Sea Pictures & Softly and gently from The Dream of Gerontius


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5 - The Voyevoda - Capriccio Italien*
*Gothenburg SO - Neeme Jarvi*

After I am done with the symphony, this maybe the first time I am knowingly going to listen to The Voyedova tone poem.


----------



## Guest002

OK: this will take me up to midnight!

Francesco Cilea's _Adriana Lecouvreur_
Franco Capuana, Orchestra e Coro dell' Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma, Renata Tebaldi (Adriana Lecouvreur), Mario del Monaco (Maurizio), Giuletta Simionato (La Principessa di Bouillon), Franco Ricciardi (L'Abate di Chazeuil ), Dora Carral (La Jouvenot), Fernanda Cadoni (La Dangeville), Giovanni Foiani (Quinault), Angelo Mercurali (Il Maggiordomo)

etc etc
I was hoping for an early night...


----------



## Joachim Raff

haziz said:


> *Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5 - The Voyevoda - Capriccio Italien*
> *Gothenburg SO - Neeme Jarvi*
> 
> After I am done with the symphony, this maybe the first time I am knowingly going to listen to The Voyedova tone poem.
> 
> View attachment 149059


And you will be listening to one of the best versions.. in my opinion


----------



## eljr

Concertos for Mallet Instruments

Alrich - Jenkins - Rorem

Evelyn Glennie (percussion), City Chamber Orchestra of Hong Kong, Jean Thorel

Release Date: 15th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: 8574218
Label: Naxos


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #1
A romantic student work. If you like Dvorak you will like this.


----------



## eljr

haziz said:


> From earlier today:
> *Max Bruch - Scottish Fantasy
> Kyung Wha Chung - Royal PO - Rudolf Kempe
> 
> *
> View attachment 148975


lovely

................


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> Now for something completely different - where have I heard that before......
> 
> *Haydn, Missa Cellensis (No2) Hob XXII:8 - Susan Gritton (soprano), Louise Winter (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (bass), Ian Watson (organ), Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox*


I might just steal this idea from you.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 149062
> 
> 
> Symphony #1
> A romantic student work. If you like Dvorak you will like this.


But I didn't agree with his flippant dismissal of Dudamel


----------



## Guest002

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 149062
> 
> 
> Symphony #1
> A romantic student work. If you like Dvorak you will like this.


Yes, it was a good video, wasn't it?

About 1:11. "It was a student work..." About 1:59: "The finale sounds a bit like a genuine romantic symphony .. a bit like Dvorak's first..."

Any _original_ thoughts?


----------



## Guest002

HenryPenfold said:


> But I didn't agree with his flippant dismissal of Dudamel


Um... "It was very beautifully played, but I don't like the interpretation ...a deluxe project... a major release" isn't exactly "flippant" is it?

He says, "Dudamel doesn't know what he's doing with Ives, especially in the fourth symphony, which is hasty and completely lacks the mystical element... which disturbs me terribly... I mean, give it a shot and see what you think of individual performances...I was not convinced".

I get you might not agree with him, but it's not a flippant criticism, but one that's elaborated on in quite some detail and which invites people to test it out and think for themselves.


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> This, IMHO is even more intense .....


Coals to Newcastle if ever there were one, I've read somewhere that Mavrinsky was in the audience. That one is very hard to find but the YouTube is ok considering the exorbitant prices for what I see.

Pretty wild ambience, not the sound, but the HtheK keeping a straight face about his past and the Russians smiling, smiling.... in welcome. Wow, thicker than blood. In an era when most adults would have lived through it.


----------



## mparta

haziz said:


> *Mahler - Symphony No. 2*
> *VPO - Zubin Mehta*
> 
> As usual, I will usually listen to the first movement, or possibly the first 3 movements, then move on. I know "bleeding chunks" are very passe, and a major musical faux pas, but this is the only composition I do this to! I just never got into the sung/choral part of the symphony. The first 3 movements however are magnificent.
> 
> View attachment 149055


But surely that contralto solo is one of Mahler's most fetching movements? A real song that I can sing (in my head), just gorgeous. Couldn't be without that. And I love the big noise at the end, stand in your chair and sway to the music, Mahler with a cigarette lighter:lol:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149063


*Vincenzo Bellini*

Norma

Orchestra and Chorus of the Welsh National Opera
Richard Bonynge

1988, reissued 2011


----------



## eljr

Hindemith & Schoenberg: String Trios

Trio Zimmermann

Release Date: 29th Sep 2017
Catalogue No: BIS2207
Label: BIS
Length: 59 minutes
Nominated - Chamber
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2018
Nominated - Chamber


----------



## Guest002

I find it an absolute disgrace that someone would watch a video and then present the ideas proposed in that video _as if it were their own thoughts_.

Have some intellectual honesty, for heaven's sake! If you got inspired by Charlie Chaplin, I wouldn't hold it against you... so long as you prefaced your comments with 'Charlie Chaplin got me thinking...'

The idea that you can watch a video which, within its first two minutes, mentions 'Dvorak', 'Romantic' and 'Student' and then post anything along the lines of 'this is a wonderful romantic student symphony, a bit like Dvorak' is... well, I don't know what it is, other than plagiarism of the first order, frankly. And the idea that people _here_ wouldn't have watched the video _there_, so we know you haven't an original idea in your head but are copying like crazy? Crazy.

All you ever have to do is say, 'I listened to this because X said...' and everything after that point is understood to be your original response to an impetus delivered by an external source. You miss those words out (or their equivalent) and you come across as a thoughtless, unoriginal, plagiarist that thinks _we're_ fools because 'you'll never find me out'.

Please: if you've liked a Youtube video -or another post in this very thread- prompting you to watch or listen to something: _ give credit to it_. No one will think the less of you if you do, but there are quite a few who will think the less of you if you don't.


----------



## haziz

mparta said:


> But surely that contralto solo is one of Mahler's most fetching movements? A real song that I can sing (in my head), just gorgeous. Couldn't be without that. And I love the big noise at the end, stand in your chair and sway to the music, Mahler with a cigarette lighter:lol:


I did in fact listen to the first 3 movements then moved on to Tchaikovsky. Sorry, I am still not enamored by the sung/choral portion of Mahler's 2nd symphony, and probably never will. I do enjoy his 4th symphony in it's entirety. Never warmed up to his other symphonies.


----------



## haziz

*Bach - Goldberg Variations*
_Glenn Gould (1981)_

I almost forgot how much humming and singing Gould is doing in the background!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So far this year I've switched between Robert Schumann quartets and Richard Strauss tone poems. Ein Heldenleben with Mariss Jansons/BRSO now. I also had Beethovens first 3 piano sonatas on repeat for a while. Oh...no contemporary music...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

This is a different interpretation, fluid in its phrasing and on the swift side. I can really hear the horns, which is great, because I like hearing horns in orchestras.


----------



## haziz

*Horowitz plays Chopin*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Today it was #10 on the TC top quartets list - Ravel








I also stumbled across this YouTube video. Wagner without singing! I actually enjoyed this


----------



## Joe B

Harry Saltzman leading The Sine Nomine Singers in baroque and renaissance vocal settings of the Song of Songs:


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## pmsummer

UPON A BANK WITH ROSES
_Consort Music_
*John Ward* (c. 1589-1638)
Rose Consort of Viols
_
CPO - WDR_


----------



## SanAntone

*Rachmaninoff & Tchaikovsky: Piano Trios*
Abegg Trio


----------



## haziz

*Richard Wagner - The Ring Without Words* _(arrangement by Lorin Maazel)_
*Staatskapelle Weimar - Hansjorg Albrecht*









*Chopin - Piano Concertos*
*K. Zimerman - LAPO - Giulini
*


----------



## pmsummer

LAUDES DE SAINTE URSULE
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Ensemble Organum
Marcel Pérès - director
_
Harmonia Mundi France_


----------



## Joe B

Ensemble Alcatraz performing Gallician and Latin sacred songs from 13th-century Spain:


----------



## SanAntone

*Thea Musgrave: Bass Carinet Concerto "Autumn Sonata"*
Victoria Soames Samek, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra









This work was commissioned for Victoria Soames-Samek and was first performed by her at the Cheltenham Festival in July 1994. with the City of London Symphony Orchestra and the composer conducting..



> As she started work on this concerto, the composer found herself haunted by the poetry of Georg Trakl, the Austrian poet who died just after the onset of World War I. She had set one of his poems in Wild Winter, the work written immediately before this one. Accordingly she returned to his poems and chose several short fragments to preface the major sections of this autumnal dream landscape. The five movements and coda are played without any break and last about 20 minutes.
> 
> Autumn Sonata is thus a sequel to Wild Winter, a work written to commemorate the seige of Lichfield. Neither work is intended as a direct description of war, but rather a memory, alternating between dream and nightmare. (Wise Music Classical)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Schubert

Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Beethoven: Eroica Variations, Op. 35
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 16 in G major, Op. 31 No. 1
Schubert: 16 German Dances D783
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## Rogerx

Czerny - Concerto & Symphony

Liu Xiao Ming & Horst Gobel (pianos)

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Nikos Athinäos


----------



## jim prideaux

Early start with Robert Schumann and his wonderful 2nd Symphony.....

Gardiner and the LSO.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Works for Piano & Orchestra

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański

Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22
Fantasia in A major on Polish Airs, Op. 13
Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14
Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2


----------



## Gothos

Now playing CD 5


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48

Lucia Popp (soprano), Simon Estes (bass)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Dimace

*Gyorgy* has everything makes a pianist a legend: Virtuosity, musicality, feelings and romantic (piano) knowledge. A Chopin's and Liszt's master and not only. This recording shows us that also with other (romantic orientation / gerne) composers and works the Hungarian interpreter gives us truly memorable recordings. So, let us enjoy him in *Grieg's Piano Concerto* (+ my *Master's 2nd*) with *PO (London) under André Vandernoot*. (EMI, UK, 1959)


----------



## Haydn man

I am enjoying No.3 from this set for the Saturday Symphony tradition
Very enjoyable and not too heavy on the ears for early in the morning


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: I Puritani

Joan Sutherland (Elvira), Luciano Pavarotti (Arturo Talbot), Piero Cappuccilli (Riccardo Forth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Giorgio Walton), Anita Caminada (Enrichetta de France), Gian Carlo Luccardi (Gualtiero Walton), Renato Cazzaniga (Bruno Robertson)

London Symphony Orchestra, Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1973-05-15
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Chilham

Sibelius: Symphony No. 5

Paavo Berglund

London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Malx

haziz said:


> I did in fact listen to the first 3 movements then moved on to Tchaikovsky. Sorry, I am still not enamored by the sung/choral portion of Mahler's 2nd symphony, and probably never will. I do enjoy his 4th symphony in it's entirety. Never warmed up to his other symphonies.


Give it time. Let it play in the background while doing some mundane task and it will worm its way into your brain or not!


----------



## jim prideaux

listened to Sanderling and the Berlin S.O. performing Sibelius' 3rd and 5th this morning.

The recording of both is to these ears' bang on. I did notice something of interest to me personally. I was introduced to the 5th as a kid when listening to the Tuxen/Jensen Decca Eclipse album. That recording of the 5th established my expectations in relation to the 5th, particularly with regard to the wonderful final movement. Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O. had become established as my recent favourite but this morning when listening to Sanderling I realised that the final movement sounded very similar to the Decca Eclipse performance.

In my experience Kurt Sanderling never disappoints and joins Mackerras as one of my favourite conductors.


----------



## Malx

Chilham said:


> Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
> 
> Paavo Berglund
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra


A very fine disc.


----------



## 13hm13

Carl Czerny - Piano Concerto in E-flat major


----------



## Chilham

Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy

Riccardo Muti

The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Today I'll be continuing with the early purchases theme concentrating on more symphonies and general symphonic works.
Starting off with a couple of treasured discs:

*Ravel, Ma Mère l'Oye & La valse - LSO, Pierre Monteux.*

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Scheherazade - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin.*

I always find it interesting that on these re-released combination discs that the Bolero gets headline billing - the Torvil & Dean factor possibly. 
It didn't put me off buying the disc which remains my 'go to' choice for these works - a smidgen ahead of Martinon and Boulez in my favours.


----------



## 13hm13

Moscheles - Piano Concerto No. 3 In G Minor Op 58


----------



## haziz

*Holst - The Planets*
*Boston SO - Steinberg*


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Give it time. Let it play in the background while doing some mundane task and it will worm its way into your brain or not!


I will suggest also to our dear friend ''haziz'' to listen again & again this master work and to embrace it. For me the 2nd is after the 5th the best symphony of Gustav and, because if its subject, maybe the most emblematic. I could also recommend the Jansons's /Oslo PO (Chandos) recording as the best introductory way to this work. Have (both of of you) a very nice WE!


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concertos / Shostakovich: Violin Sonata, Op. 134

Alexander Melnikov (piano), with Isabelle Faust (violin), with Jeroen Berwaerts (trumpet)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Teodor Currentzis


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Disc 2


----------



## haziz

Continuing with the English music theme today:
*Elgar - Cello Concerto*
The immortal _Jacqueline du Pre with the London SO conducted by Sir John Barbirolli_


----------



## Bourdon

SanAntone said:


> That *All of Bach* *site is a treasure*. I listen to it a lot. Just today I was listening to this clip:
> 
> https://www.bachvereniging.nl/en/bwv/bwv-282/


It really is,.....better in my opinion than the "Bachstiftung" with their often rushing murdering tempos,just my opinion of course.


----------



## Jacck

Khachaturian - Symphony 2










a very cinematic symphony (I wouldnt be able to tell it apart from a movie soundtrack at some places)


----------



## Jacck

haziz said:


> *Holst - The Planets*
> *Boston SO - Steinberg*
> 
> I'd take this Gustav over the other Gustav any time


----------



## Malx

Another couple of early acquisitions.

*Schubert, Symphony No 3 - Berlin PO, Karl Böhm.*

*Schumann, Symphony No 2 - Bavarian RSO, Rafael Kubelik*


----------



## haziz

*Elgar - Symphony No. 1*
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir Adrian Boult_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Schubert, Beethoven & Wagner

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra & Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Claudio Abbado

Vocal Finalist
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2010
Vocal Finalist
Finalist - Recital
Gramophone Awards
2010
Finalist - Recital
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
Awards Issue 2009
Editor's Choice
Recording of the Month
Opera
November 2009
Recording of the Month


----------



## Chilham

Driven slightly crazy last night having heard this as background music to an episode of Rick Stein's, "Cornwall". Wife and I both knew that we knew it, but couldn't place it. Got there in the end.










Satie: Gnossiennes

Reinbert de Leeow


----------



## Joe B

Dominique Vellard and Emmanuel Bonardot performing latin songs of the high middle ages:


----------



## haziz

Continuing with the theme of English music:
*Elgar - Violin Concerto*
_Nigel Kennedy - London PO - Vernon Handley_


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #15 ("Pastoral") - Claudio Arrau


Bach - English Suite #2 - Martha Argerich


----------



## Merl

Back to the mystery Chamber music folder and its another I have in the racks and coincidentally it's from this week's weekly quartets thread. Kodaly quartet and their two Haydn op. 20 discs. Nice


----------



## Rogerx

Aquarelles: Debussy, Hahn

Siobhan Stagg (soprano)

Noga Quartet

Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées (6)
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
Hahn, R: String quartet in F major


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - various pre-USA stage works etc. part one for this afternoon. For this series I have resurrected my previous comments which may be of interest to anyone curious about some of the less charted territory of KW's output.

****************

_Some may think that Weill's career took off only after hitting the jackpot in 1928 with Die Dreigroschenoper, but he wrote a number of interesting works in the few years leading up to that - and with no shortage of success or critical acclaim either.

Der Protagonist is Weill's second-oldest surviving stage work and is an example of the plot-within-the-plot style, involving a group of strolling players and focussing on the tension that exists between their overbearing leader and his sister (who might actually be his wife) - in effect a variation on the Pagliacci theme. Weill hadn't yet developed the skewed cabaret approach for which he was to become famous but then the storyline is hardly appropriate for it - the music here is often closer to the turn-of-the-20s expressionist style of Paul Hindemith. The work might not be that of the 'fully-formed' Weill, but it remains an assured effort by a composer only in his mid-20s and it went some way to confirming that Weill had a natural affinity for drama.

The two follow-up works, Der neue Orpheus and Royal Palace, are shorter than Der Protagonist. Der neue Orpheus takes the Orpheus/Euridice myth and places it in modern Berlin, thus making it a pocket-sized zeitoper in all but name (the work's designation as a cantata notwithstanding). And it packs a lot into its modest running time of little over a quarter of an hour.

Royal Palace is arguably the first stage work in which Weill's soon-to-be familiar jazz/cabaret soundworld manifests itself, albeit intermittently. Again a distortion of a Hellenic myth moved to a modern setting, a woman (loosely based on Deianira, who became the wife of Hercules) is relentlessly pursued at the Royal Palace hotel by three men - husband, a previous flame and a would-be lover. Rather than making a choice she instead denies them all by opting for death.

Mahagonny-Songspiel a.k.a. 'Little Mahagonny' was conceived as a 'teaser' work for what became three years later the large-scale opera Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny - a surreal Brechtian satire about a trio of ne'er-do-wells who find refuge in an unspecified location, taking it over and turning it into a neo-Babylonian honeypot of vice, corruption and greed. Many of the trademark Weill elements are now slotted into place within the half-hour prototype (which includes the two famous songs traditionally sung in English, Alabama Song and Benares Song)._

_Der Protagonist_ - opera in one act op.15 [Libretto: Georg Kaiser] (1924-25):










_Der neue Orpheus_ - cantata for soprano, solo violin and orchestra op.16 [Text: Yvan Goll] (1925-26):
_Royal Palace_ - opera in one act op.17 [Libretto: Yvan Goll] (1925-26):










_Mahagonny-Songspiel_ - 'scenic cantata' in three parts [Libretto: Berthold Brecht/Elisabeth Hauptmann ***] (1927):

(*** Hauptmann's lyrical contributions remained uncredited)


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

String Quartet (F Major)
Melos Quartett

Introduction Et Allegro
Ensemble - Melos Ensemble*Harp - Osian Ellis

Piano Trio (A Minor)
Beaux Arts


----------



## haziz

Continuing with the theme of English music:
*Benjamin Britten - The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - Simple Symphony - Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge*
_London Symphony Orchestra and English Chamber Orchestra conducted by the composer_


----------



## Joachim Raff

SS choice. Very enjoyable.


----------



## eljr

The Haydn Mass Edition - Große Orgelmesse

Susan Gritton (soprano), Louise Winter (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (bass), Ian Watson (organ)

Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox

Release Date: 1st May 2002
Catalogue No: CHAN0674
Label: Chandos
Series: Chaconne
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## HenryPenfold

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Um... "It was very beautifully played, but I don't like the interpretation ...a deluxe project... a major release" isn't exactly "flippant" is it?
> 
> He says, "Dudamel doesn't know what he's doing with Ives, especially in the fourth symphony, which is hasty and completely lacks the mystical element... which disturbs me terribly... I mean, give it a shot and see what you think of individual performances...I was not convinced".
> 
> I get you might not agree with him, but it's not a flippant criticism, but one that's elaborated on in quite some detail and which invites people to test it out and think for themselves.


His dismissal of Dudamel's presumed lack of idiomatic understanding was flippant. The fact that he praised the engineers and the orchestra only amplifies his flippancy.

He certainly didn't "elaborate" his reasons as you claim - he merely painted in a judgement and a couple of superficial secondary observations. Dudamel deserves more respect than that. But I guess Hurwitz can't stop himself from being unprofessional and immature at times like this.

The dictionary the definition of the word 'flippant' essentially means a lack of due respect and seriousness. People often take it to mean sarcastic, off-hand etc. That's not what I meant.

What I must concede is that it was not an example of Hurwitz at his most flippant - that was his Bax and Bantock surveys.

P.S. And he's wrong, they are wonderful performances. Not quite in the league of Andrew Litton and the Dallas guys and gals (the merits of which I've previously posted), but I prefer them to MTT.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Today's commute - Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":
> 
> View attachment 149068


This seems a good idea!


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Nocturnes and Duruflé: Requiem

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149106


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Mass in C Minor

Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner

1988


----------



## Bourdon

*Rossini*

for some festivity this overture *Guillaume Tell*


----------



## Barbebleu

Finlandia (choral version) -BBC Symphony Orchestra Proms






Fabulous


----------



## Guest002

HenryPenfold said:


> His dismissal of Dudamel's presumed lack of idiomatic understanding was flippant. The fact that he praised the engineers and the orchestra only amplifies his flippancy.
> 
> He certainly didn't "elaborate" his reasons as you claim...


I claimed nothing. I quoted the man. Verbatim. He said he didn't find the necessary mystical element in the performance and that it was 'hasty' (which is presumably a comment about the tempo being wrong). That is an elaboration by him, because he could simply have said "I find the performance terribly disturbing", and you wouldn't have known _why_ he found it so. He went out of his way to explain why. He elaborated.



HenryPenfold said:


> ... - he merely painted in a judgement and a couple of superficial secondary observations. Dudamel deserves more respect than that. But I guess Hurwitz can't stop himself from being unprofessional and immature at times like this.


He was being neither, and you only view him as being so because you happen to disagree with his opinion.



HenryPenfold said:


> The dictionary the definition of the word 'flippant' essentially means a lack of due respect and seriousness. People often take it to mean sarcastic, off-hand etc. That's not what I meant.


I know precisely what it means and the fact that he explained Dudamel was hasty and lacking mysticism means he was making a serious criticism of some specific details of the performance, which means he was taking it seriously. That he didn't elaborate at length is to be expected: he's making a video, not writing a PhD thesis.



HenryPenfold said:


> P.S. And he's wrong, they are wonderful performances. Not quite in the league of Andrew Litton and the Dallas guys and gals (the merits of which I've previously posted), but I prefer them to MTT.


And again, I'd say it was your dislike of him disagreeing with _your_ view of the work that has triggered you to dismiss _him_ as unprofessional, immature and flippant. As someone without a dog in this fight (since I don't know Ives well enough to pass judgment), I simply don't know why you can't contain yourself to expressing disagreement with his views, rather than attacking him personally.


----------



## Guest002

William Alwyn, _The Crimson Pirate Overture_.
Rumon Hamba, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Appalachia
A Song of the High Hills
Over the Hills and Far Away


----------



## HenryPenfold

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I claimed nothing. I quoted the man. Verbatim.


Ooh you fibber! You said 'he elaborated'! And that's not verbatim!



> He was being neither, and you only view him as being so because you happen to disagree with his opinion.


I disagree with him on many matters, but I don't claim him to be flippant on them



> I know precisely what it [flippant] means


You need to think about the word 'verbatim' too!



> That he didn't elaborate at length is to be expected: he's making a video, not writing a PhD thesis.


My word! He's spends longer talking about his cat and his mum! No need to "elaborate at length" just due regard for an excellent musician like Dudamel (and I don't expect a PhD length analysis - bit of a straw man that one ...)



> And again, I'd say it was your dislike of him disagreeing with _your_ view of the work that has triggered you to dismiss _him_ as unprofessional, immature and flippant.


Wow! You claim to know what's going on in my head! Actually, you've only got to watch his videos to know he's flippant and unprofessional from time to time



> As someone without a dog in this fight (since I don't know Ives well enough to pass judgment), I simply don't know why *you can't contain yourself* to expressing disagreement with his views, rather than attacking him personally


.

Sometimes I can't 'contain' myself, but this is not one of those times!

For the record, I'm very much in debt to Hurwitz. Since I happened upon his videos earlier this year, he has led me out of a listening cul de sac that I'd gone down over the last 5 or ten years and I am enjoying my music so much more because of him. I'm so glad I stumbled across his YouTube channel

But when he goes into wnaker-mode, I'll call him out. Would you expect anything less?


----------



## Bourdon

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I find it an absolute disgrace that someone would watch a video and then present the ideas proposed in that video _as if it were their own thoughts_.
> 
> Have some intellectual honesty, for heaven's sake! If you got inspired by Charlie Chaplin, I wouldn't hold it against you... so long as you prefaced your comments with 'Charlie Chaplin got me thinking...'
> 
> The idea that you can watch a video which, within its first two minutes, mentions 'Dvorak', 'Romantic' and 'Student' and then post anything along the lines of 'this is a wonderful romantic student symphony, a bit like Dvorak' is... well, I don't know what it is, other than plagiarism of the first order, frankly. And the idea that people _here_ wouldn't have watched the video _there_, so we know you haven't an original idea in your head but are copying like crazy? Crazy.
> 
> All you ever have to do is say, 'I listened to this because X said...' and everything after that point is understood to be your original response to an impetus delivered by an external source. You miss those words out (or their equivalent) and you come across as a thoughtless, unoriginal, plagiarist that thinks _we're_ fools because 'you'll never find me out'.
> 
> Please: if you've liked a Youtube video -or another post in this very thread- prompting you to watch or listen to something: _ give credit to it_. No one will think the less of you if you do, but there are quite a few who will think the less of you if you don't.


* yoohoo......*


----------



## Vasks

_From Franz_

*Schubert - Overture to "Des Teufels Lustschloss" (Huss/Koch)
Schubert - String Quartet #15 (Wihan/Nimbus Alliance)*


----------



## Guest002

HenryPenfold said:


> Wow! You claim to know what's going on in my head! Actually, you've only got to watch his videos to know he's flippant and unprofessional from time to time


I claim only to know what _I_ think. Your behaviour/writing/etc affects and makes an impression on others around you. I'm telling you what you're coming across to me like, that's all.



HenryPenfold said:


> Sometimes I can't 'contain' myself, but this is not one of those times!
> 
> For the record, I'm very much in debt to Hurwitz. Since I happened upon his videos earlier this year, he has led me out of a listening cut de sac that I'd gone down over the last 5 or ten years and I am enjoying my music so much more because of him. But when he goes into wnaker-mode, I'll call him out. Would you expect anything less?


I'd _want_ better, yes. You're smart, you have taste, you've found him useful. Leave it there. Express a disagreement with him when you have one, for sure: no-one's suggesting you have to like him 100% or self-censor when you don't like his reviews/opinions. But don't have a go at _him_ personally for holding views you don't like or expressing them in ways you don't approve of.


----------



## Guest002

View attachment 149108


Charles-Henri Plantade, _Messe des Morts à la mémoire de Marie-Antoinette_, Hervé Niquet, Le Concert spirituel


----------



## Guest002

Bourdon said:


> * yoohoo......*


I'm not getting the reference/implication, I'm afraid


----------



## haziz

Continuing with the theme of English Music:
*Elgar - Symphony No. 2*
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir Adrian Boult_ (Lyrita)


----------



## HenryPenfold

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I claim only to know what _I_ think. Your behaviour/writing/etc affects and makes an impression on *others* around you. I'm telling you what you're coming across to *me* like, that's all.


Make your mind up, winkle.



> I'd _want_ better, yes. Your (_sic_) smart, you have taste,


Thank you



> you've found him useful. Leave it there. Express a disagreement with him when you have one, for sure: no-one's suggesting you have to like him 100% or self-censor when you don't like his reviews/opinions. But don't have a go at _him_ personally for holding views you don't like or expressing them in ways you don't approve of.


Don't be so bossy! Don't be telling me what to do!


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Prokofiev: Violin Concerto

Isaac Stern (violin)-

Philippe Entremont (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> Continuing with the theme of English Music:
> *Elgar - Symphony No. 2*
> _London Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir Adrian Boult_ (Lyrita)
> 
> View attachment 149109


This is a truly great performance and recording, my favourite Elgar 2. I prefer it to his later recording on EMI. I have the CD, but the 24/192 that can be streamed from Qobuz or bought as a download is marginally better, IMHO.


----------



## Guest002

HenryPenfold said:


> Make your mind up, winkle.
> 
> Don't be so bossy! Don't be telling me what to do!


I'm not. You asked what I would expect. I'm merely telling you what my expectations are.


----------



## SanAntone

*Liszt: Sonata in B minor; Hungarian Rhapsody / Schumann: Sonata No.2 / Brahms: Rhapsodies Op.79 *
Martha Argerich









Brahms: _Rhapsodies_ Op.79

One of the great solo piano recordings ever. The performance of the *Liszt sonata* alone would mandate acquiring this recording, the only other recording that is in it's league (possibly even a bit stronger) is Kristian Zimerman's. But, the added works are also captured in definitive performances.

As always, YMMV.


----------



## Bourdon

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I'm not getting the reference/implication, I'm afraid


It's a joke about pretending...harmless I hope.


----------



## Guest002

Bourdon said:


> It's a joke about pretending...harmless I hope.


Right. You mean me or the OP?!
Harmless if the latter, certainly


----------



## Bourdon

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Right. You mean me or the OP?!
> Harmless if the latter, certainly


The joke is not landing....,let it fly....I do not want to be more specific.As the people say in Holland .Whoever fits the shoe........?


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven & Schubert
> 
> Aaron Pilsan (piano)
> 
> Beethoven: Eroica Variations, Op. 35
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 16 in G major, Op. 31 No. 1
> Schubert: 16 German Dances D783
> Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


That's interesting, a young pianist I don't know and he chooses the nuttiest of the Beethoven sonatas. I don't know if this is debut, but that's a challenging choice. It's one of the sonatas that I think doesn't work, because I perceive it as a bit of a parody. Beethoven was funny when he was being Beethoven funny, but not in this case when I think he was ridiculing Italian style.


----------



## Joachim Raff

_I have to say Ives symphonies are very new to me, so any videos or comments are welcome. I have nothing original to say because I am still getting to know the 1st Symphony. As Dave say's "keep on listening". Sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings on the subject _


----------



## Musicaterina

Andrea Zani: Complete cello concertos

played by Martin Rummel and the Kölner Akademie (Academy of Cologne) and conducted by Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## eljr

Magnificat

Øyvind Gimse (artistic director), Lise Granden Berg (soprano), Cecilie Ertzaas Overrein (soprano), Magne H. Draagen (organ), Maria Naess (piano), Else Bonesrønning (soprano), Ola Gjeilo (piano)

Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Anita Brevik

Release Date: 15th Dec 2014
Catalogue No: 2L106
Label: 2L
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> * yoohoo......*


He who owns Royal Doulton shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## haziz

Continuing with English music for today:
*Delius - Orchestral Works*
*Halle Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli









Elgar - Enigma Variations and other orchestral works*
_LSO - LPO - Sir Adrial Boult_


----------



## Guest002

Michel Legrand, Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers do Maurice Duruflé's _Requiem_.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Sibelius: 
Pelleas et Melisande
Symphony No. 6*
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, cond.
Rec. 1983



















*This is the original coupling I recall.

I no longer own that CD, having the collection instead. Don't remember what happened to the original CD.

I do remember playing this in the car a lot on a TDK Metal cassette.

Still one of my favorite 6ths.*


----------



## Rmathuln

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> Disc 2


Eagerly awaiting Lindberg's planned reissuing of Beekman's Bach cycle.

https://www.lindenbergproductions.nl/over-ons/


----------



## Bourdon

*Schütz*

Historien der Geburt und Auferstehung Jesu Christi


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Schütz*
> 
> Historien der Geburt und Auferstehung Jesu Christi


Heinrich (or Henrich) is a VERY significant composer of early German / European music. I consider him also a neighbor of me, because he died in Dresden... I can only suggest his works to our friends they like Baroque / early music & early choir music.


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartets op. 18/3, 18/5 and 135

played by the Hagen Quartett


----------



## ELbowe

*This just arrived in the post yesterday about same time I learned of the passing of my sister and her husband (2 days apart) from Covid in Coventry Hospital. The content of this box looks most appropriate listening for the moment. Take care out there! 
Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- The Great Choral Masterpieces 
Peter Schreier, Staatskapelle Dresden, 
Decca 12 × CD, Compilation, 2013*


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra and Kantos Chamber Choir in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## Merl

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 149114
> 
> 
> _I have to say Ives symphonies are very new to me, so any videos or comments are welcome. I have nothing original to say because I am still getting to know the 1st Symphony. As Dave say's "keep on listening". Sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings on the subject _


Hurwitz is talking through his @rse. This is a great set. Playing, performance and sound are top notch. Hurwitz has something against Dudamel in the same way he has against Rattle and Norrington.


----------



## SanAntone

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 149114
> 
> 
> _I have to say Ives symphonies are very new to me, so any videos or comments are welcome. I have nothing original to say because I am still getting to know the 1st Symphony. As Dave say's "keep on listening". Sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings on the subject _


This set has been warmly praised by a number of publications, Gramophone, The Guardian, The BBC Magazine, among others. But just listening will show how well Dudamel interprets these works. Add to it the excellent recorded sound, and there is no reason to not recommend this set for anyone new to Ives or who does not have his symphonies in their collection.

Here's the last paragraph of the The Classic Review:



> Despite a few trifling caveats, this is a most impressive set. The Los Angeles Philharmonic cover themselves in glory, and we can only hope these forces will go on to record the Orchestral Suites and Holidays symphony in the future. Urgently recommended.


----------



## Guest002

Merl said:


> Hurwitz is talking through his @rse. This is a great set. Playing, performance and sound are top notch. Hurwitz has something against Dudamel in the same way he has against Rattle.


I think he's right about Rattle on the whole (I like his Britten; I like his Szymanowski. I dislike his Mahler a lot).

And he encouraged everyone to listen to Dudamel for themselves, which sounds like 'make up your own mind' to me. So why that counts as @rse-speech, I can't imagine.


----------



## Bourdon

Rmathuln said:


> Eagerly awaiting Lindberg's planned reissuing of Beekman's Bach cycle.
> 
> https://www.lindenbergproductions.nl/over-ons/


I was in touch with Mr. Lindenberg earlier this week, he has just been ill and he told me that the intention is still to re-release it.
When I asked if that would be possible this year, he answered cautiously that it still is the intention.
I personally am afraid that despite good intentions there will not be a new release. There is a lot of malheur on both the business and personal level.
It is a nice set with beautiful organs and good sounding atmospheric recordings.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Merl said:


> Hurwitz is talking through his @rse. This is a great set. Playing, performance and sound are top notch. Hurwitz has something against Dudamel in the same way he has against Rattle.


I am currently listening to Dudamel in the 1st and his criticism was he does not give care and attention but to my ears there are bundles of loving. I do not understand his comment. Can someone put some more light on this?


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming a live performance by the Berlin Philharmonic via Digital Concert Hall.

Today's program:


----------



## eljr

Fürchtet euch nicht

Bassoons & Bombards

Syntagma Amici, Vox Luminis

Release Date: 13th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: RIC420
Label: Ricercar
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## eljr

Carnival (Standard version)

The Kanneh--Masons, with Michael Morpurgo and Olivia Colman

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 4851156
Label: Decca
Length: 63 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
20th November 2020


----------



## Merl

Joachim Raff said:


> I am currently listening to Dudamel in the 1st and his criticism was he does not give care and attention but to my ears there are bundles of loving. I do not understand his comment. Can someone put some more light on this?


It's called bias and not listening, JR. Theres lots of care to inner details evident in that set. Hurwitz always berates Dudamel in his reviews stating often and in a variety of ways, ".....Dudamel conducts much as before. In a nutshell, loud equals fast, soft equals slow." Absolute rubbish! There's an excellent Mahler 2 from Dudamel that is probably one of the strongest of recent years. All the major reviewers reviewed it very positively. Classicstoday didnt, whilst it was praised universally elsewhere (its a terrific recording). I was hoping he'd have started to be fairer to Dudamel, as Hurwitz's last few reviews have been more positive, but that's not been the case. I hate bias.


----------



## Guest002

Johann Kuhnau's _Magnificat in C major_, Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Coptic Light*


----------



## Manxfeeder

ELbowe said:


> *This just arrived in the post yesterday about same time I learned of the passing of my sister and her husband (2 days apart) from Covid in Coventry Hospital. *


*

Oh, that's terrible. I'm so sorry for your loss.*


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and Members of the City of London Sinfonia in Gabriel Faure's "Requiem":


----------



## Guest




----------



## Skakner

I don't listen to Chopin frequently but he's got a special place in my heart.


----------



## Baxi

Now playing...

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
*Symphony No.6 in D minor, Op.104
Scènes historiques I, Op.25
Scènes historique II, Op.66*
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Jukka-Pekka Saraste
1988

CD6


----------



## Skakner

*Chopin - Piano Concerto 2*
..beloved Martha...


----------



## Joachim Raff

Merl said:


> It's called bias and not listening, JR. Theres lots of care to inner details evident in that set. Hurwitz always berates Dudamel in his reviews stating often and in a variety of ways, ".....Dudamel conducts much as before. In a nutshell, loud equals fast, soft equals slow." Absolute rubbish! There's an excellent Mahler 2 from Dudamel that is probably one of the strongest of recent years. All the major reviewers reviewed it very positively. Classicstoday didnt, whilst it was praised universally elsewhere (its a terrific recording). I was hoping he'd have started to be fairer to Dudamel, as Hurwitz's last few reviews have been more positive, but that's not been the case. I hate bias.


This is what he said in ClassicsToday which is slightly different to what he said in the video

_"Take the First Symphony, one of the best interpretations in the set. Dudamel fills the music with plenty of the necessary enthusiasm, especially in the finale, which works its way up to a rousing conclusion. But the balances are off at the climax of the slow movement, and the quieter music tends to droop."_


----------



## Joe B

Christopher Finch leading the Wells Cathedral School Choralia in British music for upper voice choir:


----------



## eljr

Tcherepnin: Le Pavillon d'Armide

Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Henry Shek

Release Date: 15th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: 8573657
Label: Naxos


----------



## Musicaterina

Felix Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata in D major op. 58 played by Johannes Moser and Lorenzo Cossi


----------



## Coach G

This morning I loaded up the CD player with 5 of piano music from the NAXOS collection:

1. *MacDowell*: _Woodland Sketches_,_ Sea Pieces_, _Fireside Tales_, _New England Idyls_ (James Barbagallo, piano)
2-3. *Shostakovich*: _24 Preludes and Fugues_ (Konstantin Scherbakov, piano)
4. *Takemitsu*: _Romance_, _Lento in Due Movimenti_; _Uninterupted Rest_; _Piano Distance_; _Far Away_; _Les Yeux Clos I & II_; _Rain Tree Sketch I & II_; _Piano Pieces for Children_; _Litany_ (Kotaro Fukuma, piano)
5. *Rzewski*: _The People United Will Never Be Defeated!_; _North American Ballad #4: Winsboro Cottonmill Blues_ (Ralph van Raat, piano)

We start with Edward MacDowell who led the charge to start an "American" school around the later part of the 19th century. While entertaining and pleasant, MacDowell's music is completely derivative of European Romanticism, the likes of Schubert, Schumann, Chopin, and Mendelssohn. It would, therefore, be left to the likes of composers such as Joplin, Ives, Cowell, and Cage to bring forth an American classical piano genre that was completely removed from Europe (Though Gottschalk was doing some interesting things with the piano even BEFORE MacDowell).

Next up, the _Preludes and Fugues_ by Shostakovich, and unlike Shostakovich's more celebrated and justly popular symphonic cycle; these piano miniatures are quite easy-going, lean, but also soulful and heart-felt.

Takemitsu follows in a very meditative mode, falling somewhere to the left of Alan Hovhaness whose Asian influence is rather obvious and John Cage who Zen-like state is in the concept.

We end with Rzewski's tour-de-force, _The People United Will Never Be Defeated_, as a roller-coaster ride through about 300 years of piano styles that came and went from Bach on up to the Romantics, the Early Moderns and Ultra-Moderns. This is topped off by a jazz-infused encore, _Winsboro Cottonmill Blues_.


----------



## WVdave

Tchaikovsky; Piano Concerto No.1 In B Flat Minor
Sviatoslav Richter, Herbert von Karajan, Wiener Symphoniker
Deutsche Grammophon ‎- SLPM 138 822, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Feb 1963.


----------



## Malx

ELbowe said:


> *This just arrived in the post yesterday about same time I learned of the passing of my sister and her husband (2 days apart) from Covid in Coventry Hospital. The content of this box looks most appropriate listening for the moment. Take care out there!
> Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- The Great Choral Masterpieces
> Peter Schreier, Staatskapelle Dresden,
> Decca 12 × CD, Compilation, 2013*
> View attachment 149121


Sorry, hardly seems an adequate word at a time like this but I'm sorry for your loss.

I have just listened to the disc below with you and your family in my thoughts.

*Duruflé: Requiem*


----------



## Colin M

Kabalevsky, Cello Sonata in BfM. Isserlis (cello) Mustonen (Piano). Hyperion 

Hard to believe this is straight out of the early 1960’s. Sounds like 1911 and Stravinsky in Paris with the Ballet Russe... urgency passion remembrance resilience the indelible mark of Soviet era composers.


----------



## ELbowe

Malx said:


> Sorry, hardly seems an adequate word at a time like this but I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> I have just listened to the disc below with you and your family in my thoughts.
> 
> *Duruflé: Requiem*


Thanks very much..I do appreciate it!!


----------



## HenryPenfold

ELbowe said:


> *This just arrived in the post yesterday about same time I learned of the passing of my sister and her husband (2 days apart) from Covid in Coventry Hospital. The content of this box looks most appropriate listening for the moment. Take care out there!
> Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- The Great Choral Masterpieces
> Peter Schreier, Staatskapelle Dresden,
> Decca 12 × CD, Compilation, 2013*
> View attachment 149121


I'm so sorry to hear of your sad loss. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Bkeske

ELbowe said:


> This just arrived in the post yesterday about same time I learned of the passing of my sister and her husband (2 days apart) from Covid in Coventry Hospital. The content of this box looks most appropriate listening for the moment. Take care out there!
> Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- The Great Choral Masterpieces
> Peter Schreier, Staatskapelle Dresden,
> Decca 12 × CD, Compilation, 2013


Very sorry to hear about your loss. No words can really do justice or comfort to what you are going through. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Malx

Still digging out older discs to revisit, these aren't quite as old but were still early additions to a slowly growing collection. It is clear that I was buying tried and trusted re-releases - getting the most return for my hard earner currency.

*Sibelius, Lemminkäinen Legends - Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Alexander Gibson.*

*Sibelius, Symphony No 7 & En Saga - Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy*


----------



## RockyIII

ELbowe said:


> This just arrived in the post yesterday about same time I learned of the passing of my sister and her husband (2 days apart) from Covid in Coventry Hospital. The content of this box looks most appropriate listening for the moment. Take care out there!


I'm very sorry to hear about your sister and brother-in-law. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: The Symphonies* Gewandhausorchester conducted by Riccardo Chailly on Decca









I'm listening to the complete Brahms Symphonies from this 3 CD set. Rather good.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> Khachaturian - Symphony 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a very cinematic symphony (I wouldnt be able to tell it apart from a movie soundtrack at some places)


This is the best recording of this stirring work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bernstein, Symphony No. 3, Kaddish*

Wow, this is intense.


----------



## Dimace

Merl said:


> It's called bias and not listening, JR. Theres lots of care to inner details evident in that set. Hurwitz always berates Dudamel in his reviews stating often and in a variety of ways, ".....Dudamel conducts much as before. In a nutshell, loud equals fast, soft equals slow." Absolute rubbish! There's *an excellent Mahler 2 from Dudamel* that is probably one of the strongest of recent years. All the major reviewers reviewed it very positively. Classicstoday didnt, whilst it was praised universally elsewhere (its a terrific recording). I was hoping he'd have started to be fairer to Dudamel, as Hurwitz's last few reviews have been more positive, but that's not been the case. I hate bias.


You know what you are writing, my dearest. Dudamel is a GREAT mystery for me. His Mahler, I could say, is SUPER, because also his 8th is VERY STRONG. His other recordings are mediocre.


----------



## MusicSybarite

ELbowe said:


> *This just arrived in the post yesterday about same time I learned of the passing of my sister and her husband (2 days apart) from Covid in Coventry Hospital. The content of this box looks most appropriate listening for the moment. Take care out there!
> Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- The Great Choral Masterpieces
> Peter Schreier, Staatskapelle Dresden,
> Decca 12 × CD, Compilation, 2013*
> View attachment 149121


May they rest in peace. My best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bernstein, Symphony No. 3, Kaddish*
> 
> Wow, this is intense.


I also like his later version on DG which is an excellent recording. It features a male monologist who doesn't sound as strained as Felicia.


----------



## Dimace

ELbowe said:


> *This just arrived in the post yesterday about same time I learned of the passing of my sister and her husband (2 days apart) from Covid in Coventry Hospital. The content of this box looks most appropriate listening for the moment. Take care out there!
> Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- The Great Choral Masterpieces
> Peter Schreier, Staatskapelle Dresden,
> Decca 12 × CD, Compilation, 2013*
> View attachment 149121


Moments like these, I can see how much futile are my piano, my music, my collection and all the other bulls... I'm very sorry for your loss, my friend. Take care of your self, and for your beloved, now, the merciful God knows what to do.


----------



## senza sordino

ELbowe said:


> *This just arrived in the post yesterday about the same time I learned of the passing of my sister and her husband (2 days apart) from Covid in Coventry Hospital. *


*

I am very sorry for your loss, you have my deepest sympathies.

Haydn Violin Concerti in G, A, and C (Disk one) Very nice music, my CD









Schumann Piano Concerto, and Piano Trio no 2. From Spotify









Brahms Piano Trios 2 and 3 and the Clarinet Trio (Disk two) From Spotify









Bruckner Symphony no 9, from Spotify







*


----------



## starthrower

I bought this one out of curiosity for a couple dollars at a local store. According to Merl's reviews he hates it, but it sounds okay to me. It's a bit weedy but a pretty good recording with some punchy tympani.


----------



## haziz

Continuing with the theme of English music, I threw this into the car for a trip earlier today:
*Delius - Short Orchestral Works*
_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir Thomas Beecham_


----------



## haziz

ELbowe said:


> *This just arrived in the post yesterday about same time I learned of the passing of my sister and her husband (2 days apart) from Covid in Coventry Hospital. The content of this box looks most appropriate listening for the moment. Take care out there!
> Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- The Great Choral Masterpieces
> Peter Schreier, Staatskapelle Dresden,
> Decca 12 × CD, Compilation, 2013*
> View attachment 149121


My condolences for your loss. May they live in your memories.


----------



## haziz

Continuing with the theme of English music:
*Vaughan Williams - Pastoral Symphony (Symphony No. 3)*
_Halle Orchestra - Sir Mark Elder_


----------



## Eramire156

*Copland performs and conducts Copland*

*Aaron Copland
Sonata for Violin and Piano
Duo for Flue and Piano
Nonet for Strings*









*Aaron Copland

Isaac Stern

Elaine Shaffer

Columbia String Ensemble *


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 1 by R. Schumann with Mariss Jansons/BRSO while reading about "100 rock and metal songs that built the 80s". I better put on some metal soon \m/


----------



## haziz

In my previous encounters with Vaughan Williams' symphonies, I have to admit I was not impressed. Listening to his pastoral symphony today was much more positive. This symphony will likely take it's place in my regular rotation. BTW a great performance by the Halle Orchestra and Mark Elder. Beautifully recorded as well, with great sound.


----------



## Alfacharger

I picked this up this afternoon at Newbury Comics. i just have to have it for the Carter Symphony. I have the recording of the symphony on LP and it was a favorite of mine. Schermerhorn's recording on Naxos is just to slow. I'll listen to the other two works later.


----------



## starthrower

No lack of energy here!


----------



## haziz

Continuing with the theme of English music:
*Ralph Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending*
_Kennedy - CBSO - Rattle_

A truly beautiful, serene and lyrical masterpiece. It has always been a favorite of mine. I do wonder why I do not listen to it more often.

View attachment 149139


----------



## haziz

Continuing with the theme of English music:
*Ralph Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony (Symphony No. 2)* - _Original 1913 version_
London SO - Richard Hickox


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> Continuing with the theme of English music:
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony (Symphony No. 2)* - _Original 1913 version_
> London SO - Richard Hickox
> 
> View attachment 149140


I bought that CD when it came out and liked it very much, especially given that it is the longer, original version. Over the years I've come to think it a slightly dull performance.

Right now, my favourite recording is Glorious John and The Halle .........


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in music by Will Todd:


----------



## 13hm13

David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra / Alwyn - Concerti Grossi Nos. 2 and 3


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299/ Flute Concerto No. 1 in G major, K313/ Flute Concerto No. 2 in D major, K314

William Bennet (flute) Werner Tripp (flute) Hubert Jellinek (harp), Bennett, Tripp (flute) Jellinek (harp)

English Chamber Orchestra, Wiener Philharmoniker, George Malcolm, Karl Münchinger


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven: 9 Complete Symphonies


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Piano Trios Volume 1

Nos. 2, 3, 6 & 7

Gould Piano Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 3, 6, 7 & 8

Lorenzo Gatto (violin), Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Sonate a quattro Nos. 1 - 6

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## 13hm13

E.T.A. Hoffmann: Symphony in E-Flat Major, Aurora & Undine Overtures - Witt: Sinfonia in A Major


----------



## Gothos

Another of my 5 dollars (or less) classical finds.


----------



## Chilham

Albinoni: 12 Concertos Op. 9 (last six)

Christopher Hogwood

The Academy of Ancient Music, Andrew Manze, Frank de Bruine, Alfredo Bernardini


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV644

Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Elly Ameling, Annelies Burmeister

Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I bought that CD when it came out and liked it very much, especially given that it is the longer, original version. Over the years I've come to think it a slightly dull performance.
> 
> Right now, my favourite recording is Glorious John and The Halle .........


I like you bought this on its release but quickly came to the conclusion that Ralph was correct to make the changes - however you have got me wondering if its Hickox's interpretation that's at fault, is there another recording of the original score?


----------



## Malx

Continuing to rummage around in the early(ish) purchases.

*R Strauss, Also sprach Zarathustra - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*

*Stravinsky, Apollon Musagète - LSO, Igor Markevitch*

One of my favourite Karajan discs he really excelled in the Strauss tone poems. 
Plus the ballet that I most seldom play from the Philips Duo set.

Looking back at the discs I have played over the last few days it is noticeable that a good number have been Philips releases. One thing I have been reminded of is the consistently good quality sound they achieved in their recordings in the 60s/70s when most of the material on the discs I bought was recorded.


----------



## Guest002

Dimace said:


> You know what you are writing, my dearest. Dudamel is a GREAT mystery for me. His Mahler, I could say, is SUPER, because also his 8th is VERY STRONG. *His other recordings are mediocre*.


Good Lord! You're not allowed to have those thoughts in these parts, don't you know?! If we all thought this way, a certain music critic might be thought to have been _correct_, and we can't have that now, can we?! 

Joking aside, thanks for coming to your own opinions and sharing them.


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> I like you bought this on its release but quickly came to the conclusion that Ralph was correct to make the changes - however you have got me wondering if its Hickox's interpretation that's at fault, is there another recording of the original score?


It is perfectly possible. I am not keen on Hickox's rendition of the 5th, for example. Not that it's _awful_ or anything, just that it's not particularly 'luminous' to my ears, whereas someone like Previn's is. It's basically just a bit dull... which I've just noticed is exactly the same adjective HP applied to Hickox's recording of Symphony No. 2. So maybe there's something about him and RVW...


----------



## Guest002

See you sometime on Monday, then!
Richard Wagner's _Parsifal_, Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, Peter Hofmann, José van Dam etc.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I like you bought this on its release but quickly came to the conclusion that Ralph was correct to make the changes - however you have got me wondering if its Hickox's interpretation that's at fault, is there another recording of the original score?


I'm not aware of any other recording of the 1913 version (doesn't mean there ain't one!). I think your hunch may be correct, it could be a Richard Hickox thing, excellent as he may be. I've put the Vernon Handley and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic on this week's playlist ......


----------



## haziz

Today is mostly violin concerto day! Why "mostly" you may ask? I may slip in a Tchaikovsky Manfred, to remind myself of the work. It is the one symphonic work by Tchaikovsky that I have never warmed up to. Otherwise, I am absolutely in love with all his numbered symphonies, and pretty much his entire orchestral output.

*Sibelius - Violin Concerto*
_Mullova - BSO - Ozawa_

I always envision the opening strains of the Sibelius violin concerto painting a misty morning dawn, hence a good way to the start the day.


----------



## Haydn man

Working my way through this set. Up to No.7 today.
I find the 7th a challenging listen and something of a wild ride particularly in the finale. Think I might try another couple of versions to compare.


----------



## HenryPenfold

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> It is perfectly possible. I am not keen on Hickox's rendition of the 5th, for example. Not that it's _awful_ or anything, just that it's not particularly 'luminous' to my ears, whereas someone like Previn's is. It's basically just a bit dull... which I've just noticed is *exactly the same adjective *HP applied to Hickox's recording of Symphony No. 2. So maybe there's something about him and RVW...


We could both be wrong!

Coincidentally, I was going to continue in post #28165 and register my disappointment with the rest of RH's RVW, especially #5, but left it there.

I will say that Hickox has, for me, over the years surfaced as my favourite Britten opera conductor. A process that began, although I didn't realise, when I bought his War Requiem. I seemed a dyed in the wool Britten/Decca aficionado, but these days I'd take Hickox's, Death In Venice, Wingrave, Budd, Midsummer and possibly even Grimes ahead of all others. I'm a bit of a chav in the sense that I don't put the singing above all else, as those in the know do .......


----------



## haziz

Today is mostly violin concerto day:
*Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 3*
_Accardo - Gewandhaus O. Leipzig - Masur_

I play the Bruch first concerto a lot, after all it is, together with the Sibelius, my favorite violin concerto. I do play his second concerto a fair bit, as well as the Scottish Fantasy. As I am listening to his third concerto, I do wonder why I do not play it more often.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - pre-USA stage works etc. part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Der Zar lässt sich photographieren_ is a light-hearted _zeitoper_ farce with modish music but the story retains a political undercurrent of sorts. This 45-minute work, an absolute delight, centres around a plot to assassinate the young and agreeable Tsar as he prepares to sit for a prearranged photograph in a swanky Parisian salon. The terrorists take over the salon and masquerade as the salon's staff, and intend to murder the Tsar by means of a hidden firearm activated by the camera's squeezebulb. Just as the designated killer, an attractive girl, is poised to use the camera the Tsar's equerry enters to warn him that the police are on the trail of some would-be assassins. Playing for time, the imposter flirts with the Tsar (by now it's obvious that they are finding each other attractive), putting on a sensuous record and saying she needs to change her clothes. Lying him down on a sofa she covers him with some large cushions, which make him unable to hear as well as see. Seizing their chance, the girl and the hidden gang escape and when normality has returned the Tsar has his photograph taken by the proper photographer, still none the wiser about the danger he was in. The Tsar remarks on how the photographer looks different somehow - in order not to give the game away she explains that is because she has changed the lighting in the room.

The ballad _Vom Tod im Wald_ was originally designated for _Das Berliner Requiem_ but omitted, perhaps because its subject matter - a commentary on a vicious killing in the Mississippi backwoods (it's not made clear whether the victim is black or white) - was too much at odds with the lyrical content of the latter work.

_Das Berliner Requiem_, which used pre-existing Brecht poems, is a sombre cantata commemorating those faceless masses who die in war or by crime and persecution and are then forgotten. One section is a short elegy for the Marxist revolutionary Rosa Luxemburg, who was shot by the _Freikorps_ militia in 1919, earning the work a certain notoriety.

_Die Dreigroschenoper_ hardly needs introducing, does it? Suffice to say that Weill's name was to be enshrined in perpetuity as a result of this earthy depiction of London lowlife, moved forward a century from John Gay's Georgian setting.

_Der Zar lässt sich photographieren_ [_The Tsar Has His Photograph Taken_] - _opera buffa_ in one act op.21[Libretto: Georg Kaiser] (1927):










_Vom Tod im Wald_ [_Death in the Forest_] - ballad for bass and ten wind instruments op.23 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1927):
_Das Berliner Requiem_ - 'kleine kantate' for three male voices, guitar, banjo, organ, percussion and wind band [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1928):










_Die Dreigroschenoper_ [_The Threepenny Opera_] - 'play with music' in a prologue and eight scenes, after the 18th century play with music The Beggar's Opera by John Gay [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht ***] (1928):

(*** Elizabeth Hartmann's translation of Gay's text, François Villon's 15th century poetry and its translation by Karl Anton Klammer remained uncredited)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 149147
> 
> 
> Working my way through this set. Up to No.7 today.
> I find the 7th a challenging listen and something of a wild ride particularly in the finale. Think I might try another couple of versions to compare.


A very good set. For most of last year and all of this year, when I listen to Mahler symphonies, it's often been a toss-up between this set and Bertini. If you get the chance, try Tennstedt's LPO live, recorded in the Royal Festival Hall in 1989 (it's available as a download at a low price from 7 Digital). It's a broad, but awesome reading. IMVHO, one of the best out there ....


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Erik Schumann (violin), Mark Schumann (cello)

Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Shelley


----------



## Malx

More of the 90's additions

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 6 - Oslo PO, Mariss Jansons.*

*Vaughan Williams, Partita for double string orchestra, Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis, English Folk Song Suite - RLPO, Vernon Handley.*

*Wagner, Orchestral Music from Der Ring des Nibelung - Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.*

These three discs were firm favourites in my early years of listening to CM - the Szell disc was instrumental (no pun intended) in my later investigation of Wagner's Operas. Oddly I don't think I've played this disc for over ten years - if this weeks exercise has served any good purpose then getting this disc into the player again is a definite high spot.


----------



## haziz

Today is mostly violin concerto day:
*Spohr - Violin Concerto No. 8*
_Hilary Hahn - Swedish Radio SO - Eiji Oue_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> More of the 90's additions
> 
> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 6 - Oslo PO, Mariss Jansons.*
> 
> *Vaughan Williams, Partita for double string orchestra, Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis, English Folk Song Suite - RLPO, Vernon Handley.*
> 
> *Wagner, Orchestral Music from Der Ring des Nibelung - Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.*
> 
> These three discs were firm favourites in my early years of listening to CM - the Szell disc was instrumental (no pun intended) in my later investigation of Wagner's Operas. Oddly I don't think I've played this disc for over ten years - if this weeks exercise has served any good purpose then getting this disc into the player again is a definite high spot.


I bought ll three of those discs years ago like you - I think back then we were all buying the same stuff!

Edit: But we paid a lot more for them, back then!


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I bought ll three of those discs years ago like you - I think back then we were all buying the same stuff!
> 
> Edit: *But we paid a lot more for them, back then!*


Absolutely!
I don't know about you but in my early years as I had no people in my circle of friends/family/acquaintances who were into CM I relied quite heavily on the Penguin Guide and BBC Radio 3.


----------



## Musicaterina

GEORG PHILIPP TELEMANN (1681-1767)

Sonata for cello and basso continuo in D Major "Der getreue Musikmeister" No. 16 TWV 416

1. Lento
2. Allegro
3. Largo
4. Allegro

Performed by Amarillis

Featuring Emmanuel Jacques, cello


----------



## haziz

Malx said:


> More of the 90's additions
> 
> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 6 - Oslo PO, Mariss Jansons.*
> 
> ..............................
> 
> These three discs were firm favourites in my early years of listening to CM - the Szell disc was instrumental (no pun intended) in my later investigation of Wagner's Operas. Oddly I don't think I've played this disc for over ten years - if this weeks exercise has served any good purpose then getting this disc into the player again is a definite high spot.


An excellent reading of the Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6. At this point not my favorite, preferring instead Markevitch with the LSO, Mravinsky or Karajan's 70s recording with the BPO, but this remains a fine performance.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Volume 3 CD 1


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Earlier:








#11 from the TC top quartets: Haydn SQ #61 in Dm "fifths"


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 played by Sol Gabetta and Nelson Goerner


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> I bought ll three of those discs years ago like you - I think back then we were all buying the same stuff!
> 
> Edit: But we paid a lot more for them, back then!


I too was influenced by the Penguin guide, which raved about the Jansons recording. I have the Wagner disc as well, but Wagner in general is not my cup of tea. I may even have the RVW recording buried somewhere in my collection. After getting the Jansons, and paying "full price" for it, I did find that I still preferred my "budget" priced Markevitch with the LSO cycle, but then that was my "first" and remains my favorite. The Jansons is a fine performance, and very well recorded.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 & other works for solo instrument and orchestra

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin) & Heini Kärkkäinen (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow & Kees Bakels

Allegro appassionato for piano, or piano & orchestra, Op. 70
Caprice andalou, Op. 122
Etude en forme de valse (No. 6 from Six Études, Op. 52)
Le Déluge, Op. 45
Prélude to Le Deluge Op. 45
Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 61
Wedding Cake - Valse-Caprice for piano & strings, Op. 76


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> I too was influenced by the Penguin guide, which raved about the Jansons recording. I have the Wagner disc as well, but Wagner in general is not my cup of tea. I may even have the RVW recording buried somewhere in my collection. After getting the Jansons, and paying "full price" for it, I did find that I still preferred my "budget" priced Markevitch with the LSO cycle, but then that was my "first" and remains my favorite. The Jansons is a fine performance, and very well recorded.


Yes, The Penguine Guide & Gramophone have a lot to answer for!

I still enjoy the Jansons Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

ELbowe said:


> *This just arrived in the post yesterday about same time I learned of the passing of my sister and her husband (2 days apart) from Covid in Coventry Hospital. The content of this box looks most appropriate listening for the moment. Take care out there!
> Johann Sebastian Bach ‎- The Great Choral Masterpieces
> Peter Schreier, Staatskapelle Dresden,
> Decca 12 × CD, Compilation, 2013*
> View attachment 149121


My sympathies, ELbowe; "T'aint right, t'aint fair, t'aint fit, t'aint proper," as Jud sez in _Poldark_.


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes, The Penguine Guide & Gramophone have a lot to answer for!
> 
> I still enjoy the Jansons Tchaikovsky.


I do still miss the Penguin guide! I did not always agree with their choices, but often did. They also opened many avenues to classical music, and many genres within, that I would normally not have approached on my own.

I do wish Penguin would resume publishing it, presumably with new editors. I realize the economics and logistics in this era of the internet, current music market and streaming services are much more daunting, however I still strongly suspect they would easily cover their costs. I do miss it.


----------



## haziz

Today is mostly violin concerto day:
*Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto*
_Lisa Batiashvili - Staatskapelle Berlin - Barenboim_

View attachment 149152


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> I do still miss the Penguin guide! I did not always agree with their choices, but often did. They also opened many avenues to classical music, and many genres within, that I would normally not have approached on my own.
> 
> I do wish Penguin would resume publishing it, presumably with new editors. I realize the economics and logistics in this era of the internet, current music market and streaming services are much more daunting, however I still strongly suspect they would easily cover their costs. I do miss it.


I miss it, too (even though I never mastered the spelling!).The guides were incredibly useful. Of course, as you point out, that was before the World Wide Web! I agree they would need new editors, I think the old ones have said pretty much all that they were ever going to say.


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> I miss it, too (even though I never mastered the spelling!).The guides were incredibly useful. Of course, as you point out, that was before the World Wide Web! I agree they would need new editors, I think the old ones have said pretty much all that they were ever going to say.


At least three of them are also deceased, so unless Penguin manages to pull off a really good seance, we would need new editors! March, Greenfield, and I believe Layton, are no longer with us. I am not sure about Czajkowski, who was the new blood brought in for the last one or two editions. I believe he is still with us.

I am also uncertain whether the copyright for the work overall lay with Messrs Greenfield, March and Layton or with the publisher, Penguin (who actually picked up the already existing guide in the 1970s). This maybe another impediment to ever seeing a new edition.


----------



## Baxi

In my Player...

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
*The Tempest, Op.109
The Bard, Op.64
Tapiola, Op.112*
Lathi Symphony Orchestra
Okku Kamu
2011


----------



## Rogerx

Preussen: Piano Quartet in F minor, Op. 6/ Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 3

Trio Parnassus


----------



## haziz

Today is mostly violin concerto day:
*Rozsa - Violin Concerto*
_Jascha Heifetz - Dallas SO - Walter Hendl_

This is probably the first time I am listening to the Rozsa concerto. I have not formed an opinion yet. It would be nice to add another work to my rotation; or to actually enjoy a work by a 20th century composer! We'll see. The jury is still out on this one.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphonies 85-86 & 87


----------



## haziz

Continuing with my mostly violin concerto day:
*Glazunov - Violin Concerto*
_Nicola Benedetti - Bournemouth SO - Kirill Karabits_

While the Glazunov violin concerto does get an occasional airing in the concert hall and recording studio, it really needs to be better known. Beautifully written, melodious and lyrical; what more could one ask for! It was my first introduction to the composer, who I believe is unfairly underrated. Highly recommended!


----------



## Merl

starthrower said:


> I bought this one out of curiosity for a couple dollars at a local store. According to Merl's reviews he hates it, but it sounds okay to me. It's a bit weedy but a pretty good recording with some punchy tympani.


Oi, ST, I don't hate it but as you say it's weedy and I really don't do weedy 9ths. He did it a thousand times better second time around. Nowt wrong with the recording quality as you rightly point out


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149159


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 8, 51, 78, 80, 140, 147

The Bach Ensemble
Joshua Rifkin

1987, 1989; compilation 1997


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto/ Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92/ Introduction and Allegro Op. 134

Peter Rösel (piano)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1
*

Fleischer with George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

Requiem: Music to Die For

Lisa Beckley (soprano), Elena Filipova (soprano), Magdalena Hajossyova (soprano), Peter Mikulas (bass), Gloria Scalchi (mezzo-soprano), Michel Piquemal (baritone)

Hungarian State Opera, Schola Cantorum of Oxford, Slovak Philharmonic Chorus, Michel Piquemal Vocal Ensemble, Oxford Camerata, Slovak...

Catalogue No: 8554574
Label: Naxos
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## haziz

Continuing with my mostly violin concerto day:
*Louis Spohr - Violin Concerto No. 2*
_Ulf Hoelscher - Rundfunk SO Berlin - Christian Frohlich_

Another underrated composer.


----------



## eljr

ELbowe said:


> *This just arrived in the post yesterday about same time I learned of the passing of my sister and her husband (2 days apart) from Covid in Coventry Hospital. The content of this box looks most appropriate listening for the moment. Take care out there!
> *


*

My deepest condolences.*


----------



## Guest002

Well, those four hours flew by, and now I'm non-randomly playing some of the music I've been cataloguing from the mountainous backlog.

Karel Ančerl and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra doing Modest Mussorgsy's _Pictures at an Exhibition_. I think this sounds like the version we were played at school, a bazillion years ago. It's very good.


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> Streaming a live performance by the Berlin Philharmonic via Digital Concert Hall.
> 
> Today's program:
> 
> View attachment 149123


Very nice, I need to re-subscribe.

I assume this presentation was excellent?


----------



## SearsPoncho

A bit more than usual:

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #16 (Op. 31, #1) - Claudio Arrau


Brahms - Symphony #1 - Abbado/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


Mozart - Piano Concerto #20 - R. Serkin/Szell/Cleveland Orchestra

My favorite recording of any Mozart concerto. From a great Serkin Mozart collection and paired on the same disc with a great 27th Concerto with Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra. 


R. Strauss - Metamorphoses for Strings - Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


Chopin - Scherzos - Arthur Rubenstein


----------



## Joachim Raff

Some ballet music from Britain's greatest composer. Sorry, second best to Lloyd George


----------



## haziz

Continuing with my theme of a mostly violin concerto day:
*Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1*
_Hilary Hahn - Swedish Radio SO - Eiji Oue_


----------



## Vasks

*Malcolm Arnold - The Fair Field Overture (composer/Reference)
Benjamin Britten - Third Suite for Cello (Hugh/Naxos)
Humphrey Searle - Symphony #1 (Francis/cpo)*


----------



## Chilham

Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico

Brecon Baroque, Rachel Podger


----------



## haziz

starthrower said:


> I bought this one out of curiosity for a couple dollars at a local store. According to Merl's reviews he hates it, but it sounds okay to me. It's a bit weedy but a pretty good recording with some punchy tympani.


Weedy! I like that. I will steal the term! A weedy classical performance!


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11 - Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106 - Ben-Haim: The Sweet Psalmist of Istrael

Christine Stavrache (harp), Sylvia Marlowe (harpsichord)

New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.6 "Pastorale "


----------



## Merl

haziz said:


> At least three of them are also deceased, so unless Penguin manages to pull off a really good seance, we would need new editors! March, Greenfield, and I believe Layton, are no longer with us. I am not sure about Czajkowski, who was the new blood brought in for the last one or two editions. I believe he is still with us.
> 
> I am also uncertain whether the copyright for the work overall lay with Messrs Greenfield, March and Layton or with the publisher, Penguin (who actually picked up the already existing guide in the 1970s). This maybe another impediment to ever seeing a new edition.


Ive put a thread up about the old Penguin Guide. Go and have a reminisce in there, haziz! 

https://www.talkclassical.com/69399-penguin-guide-your-recollections.html#post1992268


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Earlier, mass at home with wonderful voice.


----------



## Musicaterina

Christoph Graupner: Suite in G major, GWV 458

played by the Finnish Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

CD 6

Violin Concerto
Double concerto
Cello Concerto


----------



## haziz

My first interlude and deviation from the theme of the day. I took a brief respite, while eating, to first listen, to a BBC archived program about the manuscript of Britten's Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, and later watch a video of the piece.

I first encountered the composition as a teenager in the early to mid 80s, but always listened to it (the 1970s recording with the composer conducting) as a musical composition. I never had watched it as an educational film, which was the original intent. I looked for the original film conducted by, and narrated by Sir Malcolm Sargent, but the video of that seems to be inaccessible to individuals outside of the UK, at least on a superficial search for it. Settled for this video. I am also providing the link to the BBC program about the hand written manuscript of the score.


----------



## Musicaterina

Christoph Graupner: Ouverture in G-major for 2 Corni di Selva, Tympani, 2 Violini, Viola e Cembalo

played by "Das kleine Konzert", conducted by Hermann Max


----------



## Merl

Just superb. Playing 4-6.


----------



## ELbowe

*A sincere thanks to all those who sent their kind messages/condolences I sincerely appreciate it. Also in retrospect my apologies as I probably broke protocol deviating from the intent of this forum. 
So an easy choice for me to-day: Bach and more Bach ……seems like he offers a lot whatever one's mood and disposition. 
Kantaten im Januar BWV: 72,92,156 (magical!) (J.S.Bach)
Sigiswald Kuijken Orchestra/Ensemble: La Petite Bande
Anna Gschwend (Soprano), Lucia Napoli (Alto), Stephan Scherpe (Tenor), Thomas E. Bauer (Bass), 2020*


----------



## Bkeske

Back to my Sibelius set before the Browns game today.....

Sir Colin Davis conducts Sibelius - The Seven Symphonies. Boston Symphony Orchestra. 5 LP box set. Philips Italian pressing. Unknown release date, but per label, probably late 70's.

Picking up where I left off a couple nights ago, Symphony #3....


----------



## Bkeske

ELbowe said:


> Also in retrospect my apologies as I probably broke protocol deviating from the intent of this forum.


Not in the least IMO. I would not worry about that at all. If we can be of any comfort to you at this time, it's worth breaking any 'protocol'.


----------



## Dimace

The *3rd Symphony* is for* Bruckner* the entrance to the ''serious'' world of the symphonic works. It is the first symphony where the GREAT composer shows us what he can really achieve. A mature work with robust ''body'' which, for me always, is better than Mahler's 3rd. (comparing the great two neo-romantic composers. Of course, Mahler's 1st is 3 times better than Bruckner's 1st, but, after all, we are speaking about music and everything is matter of taste.)

*Staatskapelle Dresden, Eugen Jochum and Bruckner's 3rd Symphony in d-moll* from Eterna (1978, 2xLP) Good sound, good performance, everything OK. Recommended.


----------



## Guest002

haziz said:


> My first interlude and deviation from the theme of the day. I took a brief respite, while eating, to first listen, to a BBC archived program about the manuscript of Britten's Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, and later watch a video of the piece.
> 
> I first encountered the composition as a teenager in the early to mid 80s, but always listened to it (the 1970s recording by the composer) as a musical composition. I never had watched it as an educational film, which was the original intent. I looked for the original film conducted by, and narated by Sir Malcolm Sargent, but the video of that seems to be inaccessible to individuals outside of the UK, at least on a superficial search for it. Settled for this video:
> 
> [video]https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b01hjs0v[/video]


That is one hell of a performance, it seems to me.
(Which, I'm afraid, means 'it sounds like something Britten could have conducted').
I don't know why: that piece always makes me very emotional. Daft, isn't it, given that it was intended "merely" as 'an eductional piece'!


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> Very nice, I need to re-subscribe.
> 
> I assume this presentation was excellent?


Yes indeed, it was. I am really enjoying Kirill Petrenko since he took over. Albeit during very trying times over the last year. Regardless, The Berlin Philharmonic has done an amazing job with their programs throughout, and a vast amount of concerts in their archives, as you know.

One of the best purchases I make during the year.

The Cleveland Orchestra has started a similar 'channel' called 'Adella', but brand spanking new with little to watch in the archives vs it's cost, albeit they will be broadcasting live symphonies as well. Unfortunately for a much higher cost as compared to Berlin. I'm keeping my eye on their new effort though. Eventually, of course, I would like to support my local symphony in this way. But right now, Berlin is at or close to the top in the quality of their effort, production, and performances within this format.


----------



## Colin M

Grieg, Norwegian Dances, Op. 35, 1881 (orchestrated, Sitt, 1888). Ruud, Bergen (BIS)

Grieg thought of himself as a composer of piano pieces for most of his early and middle life. Sometimes two hand but often four hand. It was really in the 1890’s that he took to composing and arranging for orchestra. However we are grateful that he allowed and encouraged others to orchestrate his piano pieces well before he took on the task... this is a beautiful example of his abilities to weave folk song into a classical framework...


----------



## cougarjuno

Poulenc Chamber Music - Sonatas for Clarinet and Piano, Oboe and Piano, Flute and Piano; Sextet for Piano and Winds; Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - pre-American stage works etc. part three for the rest of today.

_Happy End, a homily on good, evil and redemption set in gangland Chicago, perhaps should have been titled Unhappy Beginning. With the Weill/Brecht tag-team riding high after the recent success of The Threepenny Opera this new work was eagerly anticipated, but it was hexed from the start. Rehearsals were apparently difficult due to the Brecht/Hauptmann script not being complete until the last minute, and at the premiere actress Helene Weigel (who was to become Bertolt Brecht's wife) decided to harangue the audience with a spontaneous blast of Marxist virtue signalling before the final number, Hosanna Rockefeller. Weigel's audience-alienating tirade reduced what was an already tense occasion to a farce and after a mere handful of further performances Happy End was dead in the water, where it would be doomed to stay for nearly thirty years. Brecht's own left-wing stance was hardening significantly by this time, and led to Lotte Lenya's famous quote that 'Weill felt that he felt unable to set The Communist Manifesto to music'. Three of Weill/Brecht's more celebrated songs are here - Bilbao Song, Surabaya Johnny and Sailor's Tango - but the whole entity is near enough top-drawer Weill, and certainly undeserving of its unfortunate fate back in 1929.

The cantata-cum-radio play Der Lindberghflug is both a curiosity and a rarity - a curiosity due to Weill sharing the compositional duties of the original version with Paul Hindemith, although Weill soons excised Hindemith's contribution when rewriting the work for the concert hall, and a rarity as Brecht's text, adapted from Charles Lindbergh's own account of his famous transatlantic flight, contains no discernible hard-left political agenda. The whole concept may have a whiff of the potboiler about it on the surface but both men valued its worth as it was written originally for radio performance which meant reaching out to a wider - and therefore more proletarian - audience than the usual medium of concert hall or theatre could provide. Both versions of sorts are on this disc - one being an ancient performance of a truncated original helmed by Hermann Scherchen (who conducted the premiere in 1929) which serves as an important historical document despite the rough sound, the other a modern recording of the full revision conducted by Jan Latham-Koenig.

Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny, the operatic 'big brother' of the earlier pilot work Mahagonny-Songspiel, was the most expansive project which Weill and Brecht collaborated on, but it was also the one ultimately responsible for the breakdown in their partnership which had been creaking ominously since the Happy End fiasco the year before. Brecht accused Weill of giving the music too music priority over the text when the latter made some changes prior to the opera embarking on a fresh run towards the end of 1930. It seems that Brecht was none too happy with some of the actual music either, saying it sounded like 'phoney Richard Strauss'. Ouch..._

_Happy End_ - musical comedy in three acts [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht/Elisabeth Hauptmann] (1929):










_Der Lindberghflug_ [_The Lindbergh Flight_] - cantata for speaker, tenor, baritone, bass, mixed choir and orchestra. Revised version and with Paul Hindemith's musical contribution removed [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1929):










_Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny_ [_The Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny_] - opera in three acts [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht] (1929-30):


----------



## Guest002

haziz said:


> ...
> [video]https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b01hjs0v[/video]


Thank you for the link to the BBC program about the manuscript, too. A good listen.
I think if I found a Britten manuscript behind my filing cabinet, armies would be needed to extricate me from its grasp! I couldn't imagine selling it. I'm glad it ended up where it did, though.


----------



## Shaughnessy

For this afternoon...









*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*

Petra Lang (mezzo-soprano), Melanie Diener (soprano)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Chorus

*Riccardo Chailly*

Recorded: 2001-11
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Shaughnessy

For this evening...









*Josquin: Masses*

*Hercules Dux Ferrarie, D'ung aultre amer & Missa Faysant regretz*

*The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips*


----------



## haziz

Back to my theme of "mostly" violin concertos for the day:
*Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto*
_Kyung Wha Chung - Montreal SO - Dutoit_

View attachment 149187


----------



## Joe B

cougarjuno said:


> Poulenc Chamber Music - Sonatas for Clarinet and Piano, Oboe and Piano, Flute and Piano; Sextet for Piano and Winds; Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano


A fabulous CD!!!


----------



## eljr

Reflections

Trondheim Solistene

Release Date: 7th Oct 2016
Catalogue No: 2L125SABD
Label: 2L
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> A fabulous CD!!!


Then why did you never tell me about it!!!!
What the point of have a music adviser if he does not advise?

lol

I am gonna see if I can find it on a streaming service to sample it.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Sunburst Finish said:


> For this afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 149184
> 
> 
> *Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*
> 
> Petra Lang (mezzo-soprano), Melanie Diener (soprano)
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Chorus
> 
> *Riccardo Chailly*
> 
> Recorded: 2001-11
> Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


The first movement on this performance is especially earth-shattering, perfect to make your stereo work a bit.


----------



## Dimace

Bkeske said:


> Yes indeed, it was. I am really enjoying *Kirill Petrenko* since he took over. Albeit during very trying times over the last year. Regardless, The Berlin Philharmonic has done an amazing job with their programs throughout, and a vast amount of concerts in their archives, as you know.
> 
> One of the best purchases I make during the year.
> 
> The Cleveland Orchestra has started a similar 'channel' called 'Adella', but brand spanking new with little to watch in the archives vs it's cost, albeit they will be broadcasting live symphonies as well. Unfortunately for a much higher cost as compared to Berlin. I'm keeping my eye on their new effort though. Eventually, of course, I would like to support my local symphony in this way. But right now, Berlin is at or close to the top in the quality of their effort, production, and performances within this format.


I'm not Kirill's greatest admirer, but I must admit that (under these very tough circumstances) he is doing good work. But, to be honest, I (still) don't understand why we can't find a good German director. After the Sir (he made also good work) the Russian. :lol:


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Ralph Vaughan Williams - Piano Quintet in C Minor *

My minor obsession with the instrumentation choice and sonic possibilities of the quartet with Violin, Viola, Cello, Bass led me to this piece by Vaughan Williams. First of all, I find it pretty surprising that very few other composers explored this type of chamber setting besides Schubert in his Trout Quintet. I've never listened to a Vaughan Williams piece prior to this (not even the famous The Lark Ascending, I must admit!) and was deeply moved by this piece's somber beauty. It has a mournful and brooding atmosphere but also a sense of coming to terms with it as well. The double bass + cello contributes such a powerful _oomph_ to the piece. I really like William's style and his level expression covers a incredible spectrum. I have to look into him more. 








*Mozart - Flute Quartets *

I can't believe I ever used to think Mozart was boring! While there's always been Mozart I've liked, as a whole he never truly 'clicked' with me until lately and realized there was so much I was missing in his music. I've been enjoying my dive into his chamber music, specifically the Viola Quintets and these Flute Quartets. My favorite is definitely the D Major one that opens the album with opens with an exciting, elegant sonata form allegro to an interestingly introspective and sparse adagio movement that I would not have pictured from Mozart before, then wrapped up with a fun rondo. The music puts me in such a wonderful, unique headspace.


----------



## Guest002

Now I hesitated about this set, because I don't like Haitink's Vaughan Williams symphonies, which makes me agree with a certain critic who's not allowed to be named in these parts without offending some people... but I remembered his Shostakovich 14th from my Cambridge days, which I loved, so I thought, 'What the hell'. And I think he sounds really good.

Specifically, Symphony No. 1 , Bernard Haitink, London Philharmonic Orchestra, which sounds just fine.


----------



## haziz

Continuing on to *Bruch's 1st Violin Concerto* and *Scottish Fantasy* on the same CD
_Kyung Wha Chung - RPO - Kempe_


----------



## mparta

eljr said:


> Then why did you never tell me about it!!!!
> What the point of have a music adviser if he does advise?
> 
> lol
> 
> I am gonna see if I can find it on a streaming service to sample it.


Really wonderful Nash Ensemble with Thomas Allen, the Trio, the sextet and Bal Masque and Bestiaire. One of my all time favorite discs!!


----------



## Guest002

Francesco La Vecchia conducting the Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma in some really good performances of Gian Francesco Malipiero orchestral works. Very lush sounds!


----------



## eljr

mparta said:


> Really wonderful Nash Ensemble with Thomas Allen, the Trio, the sextet and Bal Masque and Bestiaire. One of my all time favorite discs!!
> View attachment 149191


Thanks, I'll find this.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR 18 MUSICIANS
*Steve Reich*
Steve Reich and Musicians
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Handelian

Mahler Symphony 2

LPO / Jurowski

I don't know a more exciting performance


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sunburst Finish said:


> For this afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 149184


What's Chailly doing there, brushing his teeth? Is the symbolism that he's resurrecting his receeding gum line?


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann: Violin Sonatas*
Christian Tetzlaff, Lars Vogt


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bernstein, The Age of Anxiety
*

This has two movements which are themes and variations, and I don't know the piece well enough to keep from getting lost, so I'm listening with David Hurwitz's listening guide.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149197


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Falstaff

Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado

2001


----------



## MusicSybarite

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 149192
> 
> 
> Francesco La Vecchia conducting the Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma in some really good performances of Gian Francesco Malipiero orchestral works. Very lush sounds!


A real favorite of mine. Thank Naxos for issuing this stuff. Malipiero excelled in these early pieces. I'm more fond of _Impressioni dal vero_. _Pause del silenzio_ is more austere, but not less attractive.


----------



## mparta

I just can't get enough. And no matter how I listen, I remain moved and amazed. This is almost certainly the most frequeny flyer in my collection, Bohm, Toscanini, HvK, Horenstein, 2 Soltis, Shaw, Blomstedt, Klemperer, Levine/VPO, Szell from a special box (that I bought to hear his Missa), Koussevitsky. DVDs of this Bernstein, HvK (very, very good) and Harnoncourt.

The Bernstein is good, I'd forgotten (maybe never knew) how good Edda Moser was, huge bright beautiful voice. Kurt Moll in the Agnus Dei, wow. Only slight goof moment is Rene Kollo looking at the score for Homo factus est. Really? Bernstein is only marginally silly, doesn't levitate too much, I don't see signs of bemusement from the orchestra or chorus. I have to say that I worry that I don't do him justice but I do not see the Missa in his eyes as he conducts. It's another bit of theater, but not the Missa Solemnis.

The Haitink was my justification for buying his multi-CD Portrait box. I heard him play this in Chicago and was underwhelmed. However this performance is very fine. Very. The Bavarian Radio Symphony is really one of the world's great orchestras (as the Concertgebouw above) and the soloists are very good.

The only performance I have that really makes me sniff (bad sniff) a bit is Levine/VPO. The Szell is interesting but at the end just a little weird, I don't get his Beethoven in general.

otherwise, I repeat, i can't get enough. I would come back to this Haitink, to the either of the Solti performances first I think, although Horenstein is very good.


----------



## SanAntone

*Pierre Boulez Conducts Bartok*
CSO









_Hungarian Sketches_, Sz. 97


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in music by Ralph Vaughn Williams:


----------



## haziz

Continuing with today's theme of mostly violin concertos:
*Bruch - Concerto No. 2* and his *Scottish Fantasy*
_Salvatore Accardo - Gewandhausorchester Leipzig - Kurt Masur_

Beautiful, melodic and lyrical. Great music that needs, in my opinion, to be played and appreciated more. Great playing by Accardo and the Leipzig crew.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> Continuing with today's theme of mostly violin concertos:
> *Bruch - Concerto No. 2* and his *Scottish Fantasy*
> _Salvatore Accardo - Gewandhausorchester Leipzig - Kurt Masur_


This is becoming a little worrying!!


----------



## SanAntone

*Bax: Elegiac Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp*, GP 178
Rachel Talitman (harp), Marcos Fregnani-Martins (flute) & Pierre-Henry Xuereb (viola)


----------



## pmsummer

LES ROIS DE VERSAILLES
*Germain Pinel - Robert de Visée*
Miguel Yisrael - lute
_
Brilliant_


----------



## haziz

As promised my main deviation today from the theme of "mostly" violin concertos:
*Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony*
_Royal Liverpool PO - Vasily Petrenko_

Over the years I have felt almost guilty for never warming up to Tchaikovsky's Manfred. I have always adored all of his orchestral output, including all of his numbered symphonies, which I play very frequently, including numbers 1-3. Since I have not listened to Manfred in a very long while, and being unsure of how to respond to a poll/game right here on TC, I felt obligated to give it another spin. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> This is becoming a little worrying!!


Don't worry! I love this stuff (meaning all of Bruch's output).


----------



## mparta

I don't know the first three Tchaikovsky symphonies and have the von Karajan 1,2 and 3 staring at me. Perhaps I should stare back. And I've never even thought about Manfred, another lacuna. Things to do when the streets are safe again. Or maybe better, before to keep me in.

What a world. At least I'm not melting.


----------



## Joe B

Jorge Mester leading the Pasadena Symphony in Igor Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring" and Sergei Rachmaninoff's "Symphonic Dances":


----------



## haziz

Back to today's theme of mostly violin concertos:
*Beethoven - Violin Concerto*
_Scheiderhan - BPO - Jochum_


----------



## haziz

mparta said:


> I don't know the first three Tchaikovsky symphonies and have the von Karajan 1,2 and 3 staring at me. Perhaps I should stare back. And I've never even thought about Manfred, another lacuna. Things to do when the streets are safe again. Or maybe better, before to keep me in.
> 
> What a world. At least I'm not melting.


Listen to the Tchaikovsky symphonies. I don't think you will regret it. Karajan was always a reliable interpreter of the Tchaikovsky symphonies. He recorded No. 1-3 only once with the BPO, but recorded 4-6 multiple times with both the BPO and VPO. All derive great great pleasure for me. I personally find Tchaikovsky's earlier symphonies just as pleasing as his later symphonies.

Highly recommended!


----------



## pmsummer

LAUDES DE SAINTE URSULE
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Ensemble Organum
Marcel Pérès - director
_
Harmonia Mundi France_


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn, Grieg & Hough: Cello Sonatas

Steven Isserlis (cello) & Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## haziz

And ending my mostly violin concerto day with a symphony!
*Beethoven - Symphony No. 9*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Schmidt-Isserstedt_


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Wilhelm Hertel: Three Harp Concertos

Silke Aichhorn (harp)

Kurpfälzische Kammerorchester, Kevin Griffiths


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7

Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo soprano), Raimo Laukka (baritone)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki University Chorus, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Gothos

This is a great album.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Volume 1

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69


----------



## Gothos

Now playing Disc 2.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70

(sung in English)

Bryn Terfel, Renée Fleming, Patricia Bardon, John Mark Ainsley

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Paul Daniel


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

This week's String Quartet: Haydn Op 20 #5 in Fm HOB.III:35
View attachment 149226


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 5*
_Czech PO - Vaclav Neurmann_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - pre-American stage works etc. part four for late morning and afternoon.

_The three works below were Weill's final offerings for the German stage before he left for Paris soon after the Nazis gained control in early 1933.

Der Jasager was the last project Brecht and Weill worked on together before their falling-out during Weill's musical recalibration of Mahagonny in late 1930 (they were temporarily reconciled three years later for Die sieben Todsünden). A tale of self-sacrifice for the greater good, Brecht replaced the original medieval Japanese setting with the modern-day Alps. A young boy resolves to obtain medicine for his sick mother. He asks to join a school expedition which is taking the same route and is reluctantly accepted. On the way he falls ill himself, and rather than jeopardise the expedition he agrees to be thrown to his death. Weill's music is uncharacteristically austere but it suits the bleakness of the story well.

Die Bürgschaft was Kurt Weill's last large-scale opera until Street Scene over 15 years later, and is probably Weill's most 'operatic' work in the strictest sense of the term. Weill put much store in Die Bürgschaft, which, generally speaking, is a parable about individual greed and the erosion of communal goodwill in a cynical dog-eat-dog world, but not long after the premiere in March 1932 its acceptance in Germany came to a shuddering standstill when further performances were cancelled amidst political turmoil.

The music for Georg Kaiser's play Der Silbersee was the last that Kurt Weill wrote in Germany before leaving for good. Kaiser's story is a modern tale about a starving thief and the policeman who shot him ending up with a shared destiny. Perhaps there was an autobiographical element here - Kaiser himself was arrested for stealing a loaf during the hyperinflation period of the early 1920s. The play was premiered simultaneously in Leipzig, Magdeburg and Erfurt in February 1933 and received good reviews, but there was disruption by Nazi heavies at the second performance in Magdeburg (Kaiser's home town) and the work was immediately banned once the Nazis had gained control the following month, prompting Weill's fleeing back to Paris by car with scenographer Caspar Neher and his wife. Within a matter of days all of Weill's work was off-limits throughout Germany.
_

_Der Jasager_ [_The One Who Says Yes_] - 'school opera' in two acts, after the Noh drama _Taniko_ by Zenchiku [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht/Elisabeth Hauptmann] (1930):










_Die Bürgschaft_ [_The Pledge_] - opera in a prologue and three acts, after _Der afrikanische Rechtspruch_ [_The African Verdict_] by Johann Gottfried Herder [Libretto: Caspar Neher] (1931):










_Der Silbersee: ein Wintermärchen_ [_The Silver Lake: A Winter's Fairy Tale_] - musical play in three acts [Libretto: Georg Kaiser] (1932):


----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne

Kiri te Kanawa (soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Vol.3 CD 2


----------



## Guest002

Jan Křtitel Jiří Neruda's _Trumpet Concerto_.
Alison Balsom and Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## haziz

*Brahms - Symphony No. 3*
_Columbia SO - Walter_


----------



## Guest002

I adore this mass.
Antoine Brumel's _Missa Et ecce terræ motus_.
The Tallis Scholars, directed by Peter Phillips.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Serenade for Strings
Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings
Grieg - Holberg Suite*
_Academy of St. Martin in the Fields - Sir Neville Marriner_


----------



## Rogerx

Romantic Russia- Sir Georg Solti

Borodin: Prince Igor Overture
Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'


----------



## Guest002

Because Hurwitz recommended it and I happened to already have it...
Rafael Kubelik and the Berlin Phil do Antonín Dvořák's _Symphony No. 5_.


----------



## Joe B

Jorge Mester leading The Pasadena Symphony in Richard Strauss's "Also Sprach Zarathustra":










A great recording and excellent performance. This is the perfect demo CD for how great a binaural recording can sound when listening on headphones.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #17 ("Tempest") - Claudio Arrau


Haydn - String Quartet Op. 20, #5 - Kodaly Quartet


Schoenberg - Piano Concerto - Mitsuko Uchida/Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qks5
Recorded in the majestic beauty of the 15th century chapel of King's College, Cambridge. Christmas carols and hymns sung by the world-famous chapel choir.

Once in royal David's city (Henry John Gauntlett, Sir David Willcocks, Arthur Henry Mann, Sir Stephen Cleobury)
Bidding Prayer read by the Dean
Adam lay ybounden (Boris Ord)
First lesson: Genesis 3: vv 8-15, 17-19 read by a Chorister 
The Truth from Above (Ralph Vaughan Williams/ arr. Christopher Robinson)
Second lesson: Genesis 22: vv 15-19 read by a Choral Scholar 
How shall I fitly meet thee? (J.S. Bach)
A tender shoot (Otto Goldschmidt)
Third lesson: Isaiah 9: vv 2, 6-7 read by the Chaplain
In the bleak midwinter (Harold Darke)
Of the Father's heart begotten (arr. Sir David Willcocks)
Fourth lesson: Isaiah 11: 1-4a, 6-9 read by a Fellow
The holly and the ivy (arr. Witold Lutoslawski)
A maiden most gentle (Andrew Carter)
Fifth lesson: Luke 1: vv 26-35, 38 read by a member of College staff
In dulci jubilo (Robert L. de Pearsall, arr. Daniel Hyde)
The angel Gabriel (Philip Moore)
Sixth lesson: Luke 2: vv 1-7 read by a representative of the City of Cambridge
Sussex Carol (arr. Ralph Vaughan Williams)
Away in a manger (arr. David Hill)
Seventh lesson: Luke 2: vv 8-17 read by the Director of Music
While shepherds watched (arr. Nicholas Marston)
The shepherds' cradle song (Charles Macpherson)
Eighth lesson: Matthew 2: vv 1-12 read by the Vice-Provost
As I sat on a sunny bank (Elizabeth Poston)
Ninth lesson: John 1: vv 1-14 read by the Provost
O come all ye faithful (arr. Daniel Hyde, Christopher Robinson, David Hill)
Blessing
Still, still, still (arr. Bob Chilcott)
Hark! The herald angels sing (arr. Sir Philip Ledger)
In dulci jubilo BWV 729 (J.S Bach)
Improvisation on 'Adeste, Fideles' (Francis Pott)

Daniel Hyde, Director of Music
Matthew Martin, Organist
Revd. Dr. Stephen Cherry, Dean

A Festival of Nine Lessons and Carols signals the beginning of Christmas for millions of listeners across the world. The service consists of a series of Bible readings which tell the story of the loving purposes of God, interspersed with both new and traditional hymns and carols sung in the majestic beauty of the 15th century King's College Chapel.

This year's service marks the musical contribution (through their arrangements and descants) of several former Directors of Music, including Sir David Willcocks, Sir Philip Ledger and Sir Stephen Cleobury, as well as the current Director, Daniel Hyde.

The English twentieth century composer Elizabeth Poston features in the service, as well as arrangements by polish composer Witold Lutoslawski and former chorister Bob Chilcott.

The service has been broadcast live from a packed chapel on Christmas Eve for over 90 years, but for safety reasons this year it was recorded without the presence of a congregation


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach - Violin Partita no. 1 in B minor* BWV 1002
Shunske Sato | Netherlands Bach Society











Wonderful performance of the S&P by *Shunske Sato* on a period instrument. As far as I can tell the All of Bach site is the only place to find them.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms - Hungarian Dances*
_Budapest SO - Istvan Bogar_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony No. 90-91 & 92


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 100 & 103

St Luke's Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## libopera

Mono recording, but really interesting.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms - Symphony No. 4*
_Boston SO - Andris Nelsons_


----------



## eljr

Poulenc: Chamber Music

Pascal Rogé (piano), Amaury Wallez (bassoon), Michel Portal (clarinet), Patrick Gallois (flute), André Cazalet (horn), Maurice Bourgue (oboe)

Catalogue No: 4215812
Label: Decca
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Inspired by another thread, Ralph Vaughan Williams' _Songs of Travel_, David Willison (piano), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor)


----------



## Posauner

Flourishes, Tales and Symphonies: Music for Brass and Organ


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Mendelssohn, Grieg & Hough: Cello Sonatas
> 
> Steven Isserlis (cello) & Stephen Hough (piano)


Mr Hough the composer keeping some mighty high company!


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 2* "Little Russian"
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Muti_


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini - Symphonies & Cello Concertos

Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Johannes Goritzki


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

So Hurwitz got me curious to listen to Dvorak's 5th symphony...


----------



## Chilham

Work backlog from last week cleared. Time to start to tidy-up the late-Baroque before Handel next week, and a month of JS Bach through February. Telemann, Fasch, Rameau, Pergolesi, Zipoli, Zelenka. Going to be a rush. Where to start?










Telemann: Tafelmusik

Florilegium, Walter van Hauwe


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Dance
La Calinda
Air and dance
Mazurka for a Little girl
Walttz for a little Girl
Waltz
Lullaby for a Modern baby
Toccata
Sonata for String Orchestra
String Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149243


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Concerto for two violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Violin Concerto in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto in E major, BWV 1042
Concerto for oboe and violin in C minor, BWV 1060

Julia Fischer, violin
Alexander Sitkovetsky, violin
Andrey Rubtsov, oboe
Academy of St Martin in the Fields

2009


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded up the CD player with 5 high-voltage recordings from Leonard Bernstein's DG years:

1 & 2: *Shostakovich*: _Symphonies #1_ & _7 "Leningrad" _(LB/Chicago Symphony Orchestra) 
3. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_ (LB/New York Philharmonic Orchestra)
4. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #2_ (LB/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)
5. *Stravinsky*: _Rite of Spring_; _Firebird Suite_ (LB/Israel Philharmonic Orchestra)

There are two Leonard Bernsteins. One is the early Bernstein who recorded for Columbia records and almost always with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra from the 1950s through the mid 1970s. The other Bernstein is the later Bernstein who recorded for DG and played musical chairs (or musical orchestras!) with mostly the New York, Vienna, and Israel Philharmonic; though he made the rounds in London, Paris, Berlin, Boston, Los Angeles, and Chicago, as well. The earlier Bernstein is full of energy and enthusiasm, jumping and dancing on the podium, and he really unlocks the flavor and is pretty much fantastic across the repertoire. The later Bernstein, though, is more thoughtful and intense, eccentric in terms of tempo and dynamics, and across the repertoire can be hit-or-miss. In example, I always found Bernstein's DG Beethoven and Brahms cycles to be somewhat dull and low-energy compared to his earlier Columbia sets.

The above bill-of-fare is another matter. We start with Bernstein's take on Shostakovich and the only time Lenny joined forces with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. While Shostakovich's _Symphony #1_ is a fine recording and a fine symphony that demonstrates the young Shostakovich's potential despite an obvious influence of Stravinsky and Prokofiev; it's _Symphony #7 "Leningrad"_ that really raises the roof. Dedicated to the brave souls at the siege of Leningrad during World War II, to which Shostakovich himself was also caught in the evacuation; it owes an obvious debt to Mahler in it's length and it's breadth. The building cycle of tension of the first movement even echoes the first movement of Mahler's _Symphony #6_.

We then move on to the infamous DG recording of Tchaikovsky's _6th "Pathetique"_ hailed by some as a masterpiece of conducting where Bernstein in full form extracts and savors every morsel of goodness; and others deride it as the muddled and sluggish musings of a pompous sense of importance led him to believe that every idea he had was genius. For years I bought into the latter, but with repeated listening this recording of Tchaikovsky's _6th_ has become one of my favorites if only for it's intensity. While Bernstein does take his time with it, clocking it in at nearly an hour, he also brings forth the power and anguish of Tchaikovksy's musical vision. While this approach doesn't work out so well for Bernstein in his DG recordings of Tchaikovsky's _4th_ and _5th_, here in the _6th_, it all comes together in a recording of the _6th_ that is very fine and like no other known to me.

Likewise, Bernstein is just as expansive and intense in Sibelius' _Symphony #2_; and though it is incomplete, Bernstein's DG recordings of Sibelius' _1st_, _2nd_, _5th_, and _7th_ make up one of my favorite Sibelius cycles, where Bernstein is, again, very intense, very powerful, even though he is also very slow.

We round things out with two by Stravinsky, _Rite of Spring_ and _Firebird_, and though Bernstein takes it a couple of minutes slower, he stays to more standard tempos and somehow never loses a feeling of forward thrust.


----------



## HerbertNorman

2 octets that are simply beautiful , ...


----------



## haziz

*Myaskovsky - Violin Concerto*
_Repin - Kirov Orchestra - Gergiev_


----------



## eljr

mparta said:


> Really wonderful Nash Ensemble with Thomas Allen, the Trio, the sextet and Bal Masque and Bestiaire. One of my all time favorite discs!!


Found it!

............................


----------



## eljr

Poulenc: Le Bal masqué, etc.

Thomas Allen (baritone)

The Nash Ensemble, Lionel Friend

Catalogue No: CRD3437
Label: CRD
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart : Symphony No. 39 in E-flat major, K. 543 • Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551 "Jupiter"

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz

*Myaskovsky - Cello Concerto*
_Rostropovitch - Philharmonia Orchestra - Sargent_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Musicaterina

Carl Stamitz: Three Cello Concertos

played by Christian Benda and the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vasks




----------



## SanAntone

*Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin*, BWV 1001 - 1006
Christian Tetzlaff


----------



## eljr

Verklärte Nacht

Schoenberg - Fried - Lehár - Korngold

Christine Rice (mezzo), Stuart Skelton (tenor), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Release Date: 8th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: CHSA 5243
Label: Chandos
Length: 63 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
1st January 2021


----------



## Helgi

This morning, Dvorak's string quartets nos. 8, 9 and 10 with the Panocha Quartet.










And now Beethoven string quartets op. 18 with Quartetto Italiano. I'm only now realizing how brilliant these are, having mostly paid attention to the middle and late quartets before.


----------



## haziz

*Mozart - Piano Concertos No. 21 & 22*
_Murray Perahia - English Chamber Orchestra_


----------



## ELbowe

*Ockeghem: Requiem • Missa Mi-Mi
The Hilliard Ensemble ‎- Virgin Veritas UK CD, 1995*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000rb2t
with Andrew McGregor

9.30 Building a Library
Roger Parker chooses his favourite version of Handel's Tamerlano.

Tamerlano is one of the three operatic masterpieces that Handel wrote in 1724, a year in which he also composed Giulio Cesare and Rodelinda. Handel operas used to be considered a very specialist interest, but over recent decades changes in taste and the rise of many new singers who specialise in the interpretation of this music, means that we are in a golden age for recordings of baroque opera.

10.30
Simon Heighes reviews new releases of chamber and orchestral music by Mozart and Beethoven.

11.20
Record of the Week
Andrew recommends an outstanding new release.


----------



## D Smith

Gade: Symphony No. 3 & 6 . Hogwood, Danish National Symphony Orchestra. For Saturday Symphony. Very enjoyable. I'll have to explore more of Gade.










Weinberg: String Quartets 2, 5, 8. Arcadia Quartet. These are very engaging, I especially enjoyed no. 8. Very well performed. Recommended.










Schmitt: La tragédie de Salomé, Op. 50 (Version for Voice & Orchestra). Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta, Susan Platts, Women's Choir of Buffalo, Nikki Chooi. Lush and entertaining. Falletta does her usual excellent job. Recommended.










Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1. Liszt: Totentanz. Nelson Freire, Kempe Munchner Philharmonic. Freire's Totentanz remains the most savage and best in my opinion and his Tchaikovsky is equally vigorous and masterful.










Copland: Symphony No. 3. Michael Tilson Thomas, Chicago. Not as sprightly as my cherished Bernstein recording but that's to its benefit. Tilson Thomas brings more weight and introspection to this quintessential American symphony. Highly recommended.


----------



## Chilham

Zelenka: De Profundis Miserere Requiem

Paul Dombrecht

Il Fondamento


----------



## Malx

Earlier this afternoon via Qobuz:

*Frank Bridge, String Quartet No 3 - Allegri Quartet.*

Followed on disc by:

*J S Bach, Partitas Nos 1 & 2 BWV 825 & 826 - Virginia Black.*

*Buxtehude, Ciaccona: Il Mondo Che Gira - Maria Cristina Kiehr (soprano), Victor Torres (baritone), Stylus Phantasticus.*
A new arrival today - slowly building a little collection of Buxtehude vocal and instrumental works.


----------



## Guest002

By deliberate choice, Alfredo Catalani's _La Wally_.
Fausto Cleva, Orchestre National de l'Opera de Monte-Carlo, Renata Tebaldi (Wally), Mario del Monaco (Giuseppe Hagenbach), Piero Cappuccilli (Vincenze Geliner)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## ELbowe

*Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck: Cantiones Sacrae - I
Trinity College Chapel Choir, Cambridge, Richard Marlow 
Hyperion ‎- CD UK 1999*

*Soror Mea, Sponsa Mea (Il Cantico Dei Cantici Nei Conventi Italiani Tra Cinquecento E Seicento)
Cappella Artemisia, Candace Smith ‎ Recorded at Eremo di Tizzano, Casalecchio di Reno, Bologna 2004
Tactus Label: CD Italy 2005*


----------



## bavlf

Complete String Quartets by Dmitri Shostakovic, Pacifica Quartet


----------



## MohammadAabrun

Vivaldi - Stabat Mater, RV 621
Nietzsche says: "We should judge an artist by their best works, not by their complete works." If we do so, Vivaldi is nothing less than J. S. Bach. I personally love Vivaldi as the best composer of Baroque.

Bruckner - Symphony #8 and #9
WOW.
Romanitic Piano works drew my attention to Classical Music. Now mostly heavy orchestras satisfy my needs. But I felt I have to molt during his Symphonies if I want to feel them correctly. GIGANTIC.

Beethoven - Symphony #7 :tiphat:

Richard Strauss - Metamorphosen :tiphat:

Liszt - "Deuxième année: Italie" ("Second Year: Italy"), S.161 

Richard Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie, op. 64


----------



## mparta

eljr said:


> Poulenc: Le Bal masqué, etc.
> 
> Thomas Allen (baritone)
> 
> The Nash Ensemble, Lionel Friend
> 
> Catalogue No: CRD3437
> Label: CRD
> Length: 54 minutes


Don't you love it?


----------



## Guest002

Claudio Monteverdi's _Vespro della Beata Vergine_.
Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan

Randomly chosen for me -and very good, but I think the choir is a little underpowered.


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*


I don't know these but I hope they're as marvelous as his old Russian recordings. They're in a set from Dante or Lys or somesuch and it's flawless playing. The Scheherezade in particular there is off the charts.

If you've ever seen a film, he's a bit like a not very elegant Heifetz (always elegant), Oistrakh does sweat a bit but it's mostly stand still and just play. incredible musician, tragic life, but whose wouldn't be given the circumstances?


----------



## mparta

More in the French Orchestra discussion/thread

I like this.


----------



## HenryPenfold

bavlf said:


> Complete String Quartets by Dmitri Shostakovic, Pacifica Quartet
> View attachment 149253


An excellent choice!

This is certainly one of the very best DSCH string quartet cycles ever recorded. Superb performances in demonstration bracket sound ......


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14*
_Igor Levit_


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 1*
_London SO - Markevitch_


----------



## haziz

*Mahler - Symphony No. 2*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Mehta_


----------



## ELbowe

*Tomás Luis De Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium / Ascendens Christus In Altum 
Westminster Cathedral Choir, David Hill ‎- 
Hyperion ‎CD, UK 1986

Tomás Luis De Victoria Missa Trahe Me Post Te
Westminster Cathedral Choir / James O'Donnell 
Hyperion ‎CD, 1994*


----------



## starthrower

I've never owned a complete version on CD and I spotted this one in the used bin at my local store. Luckily it turned out to be a really good sounding mid 80s digital recording.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto*_
Viktoria Mullova - Boston SO - Ozawa
_


----------



## Chilham

Went off-piste earlier with some remarkably average Telemann flute and violin works, so finishing off tonight with something tried and tested.










Zipoli: Elevazione for Cello and Oboe

Robert Haydon Clark

Consort of London


----------



## Flamme

Penny Gore closes this week featuring recent performances by Nordic ensembles with music by Ravel and Sibelius from Norway and Rachmaninov and Thomas Adès from Finland.

2.00pm
Ravel: La Valse
Marius Neset: MANMADE - Saxophone Concerto (world premiere) 
Marius Neset, saxophone 
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra 
Conductor Edward Gardner

2.40pm
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, op. 104
Oslo Philharmonic
Conductor Klaus Mäkelä

3.15pm
Thomas Adès: Concentric Paths - Violin Concerto, op. 24
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Pekka Kuusisto, violin
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Conductor Nicholas Collon








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000r521


----------



## Chilham

haziz said:


> *Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto*_
> Viktoria Mullova - Boston SO - Ozawa
> _


Yes, yes, yes. A thousand times, yes!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I admit it, I'm looking forward to the "Frost Scene," like most everyone who knows this work :


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Rontgen Cello Concerto #2

Wow! This is a great concerto. Well constructed and beautifully melodic. My first listening of the piece as well


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 2* "Little Russian"
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Abbado_


----------



## starthrower

1992 ECM


----------



## Joachim Raff

Rudorff Symphony #3


----------



## ELbowe

starthrower said:


> 1992 ECM


*How is his "moaning" level, if at all, on this recording..? I gave up after "Live in Tokyo" session... it was sooo bad. Thanks! *


----------



## haziz

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 149265
> 
> 
> Rontgen Cello Concerto #2
> 
> Wow! This is a great concerto. Well constructed and beautifully melodic. My first listening of the piece as well


Thanks a lot for pointing this out! I am always on the lookout for romantic or classical era cello concertos that I am unaware of.

So far listening to No. 3, but will listen to all three concertos. You do wonder why this music is not better known. Beautiful, melodic and lyrical. What more could one ask for!


----------



## haziz

starthrower said:


> 1992 ECM





ELbowe said:


> *How is his "moaning" level, if at all, on this recording..? I gave up after "Live in Tokyo" session... it was sooo bad. Thanks! *


Well does it rise to Glenn Gould levels?


----------



## starthrower

ELbowe said:


> *How is his "moaning" level, if at all, on this recording..? I gave up after "Live in Tokyo" session... it was sooo bad. Thanks! *


It's non existent. This is a great recording! I have a big collection of his jazz recordings but like Gould, it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway:


----------



## ELbowe

starthrower said:


> It's non existent. This is a great recording! I have a big collection of his jazz recordings but like Gould, it doesn't really bother me.


Good to know as he is a fantastic pianist and I have some recordings where there is not a peep and others like "Live in Tokyo"...can't do it!!! Somehow Gould, Monk, Oscar Petersen and a few other "hummers" doesn't bother me but with Keith it drives me around the twist! Thanks for responding.


----------



## Guest002

haziz said:


> Thanks a lot for pointing this out! I am always on the lookout for romantic or classical era cello concertos that I am unaware of.
> 
> So far listening to No. 3, but will listen to all three concertos. You do wonder why this music is not better known. Beautiful, melodic and lyrical. What more could one ask for!


As ever, and as he has done previously without acknowledgment, Mr. Raff is merely citing the work of David Hurwitz, who reviewed the work of Röntgen just a day or two ago.

If you make a point of going to Hurwitz quite frequently, you'll get introduced to new and varied repertoire without the bother of having to wait for someone to copy it here later without attribution. The rash of Dvorak Fifth symphonies on these pages of late is another clue that Hurwitz has been at work.


----------



## starthrower

ELbowe said:


> Somehow Gould, Monk, Oscar Petersen and a few other "hummers" doesn't bother me but with Keith it drives me around the twist! Thanks for responding.


Jarrett doesn't hum. It's more like a Pee Wee Herman scat vocal.


----------



## Joe B

James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson Voices:









*Whitacre: Lux aurumque
Pärt: Kanon pokajanen: Kontakion
Whitbourn: Pater Noster
Hill, Jackson: Haru Sareba Hikoe Moitsutsu (When Spring Is Born at Last)
Schmidt, B: Lead Me On
Becker, A: Choralmotetten (3), Op. 67
Excerpt, Victoria: Requiem 1605 'Officium defunctorum'
anon.: Ubi caritas
 Excerpt, Duruflé: Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens, Op. 10
Forrest, D: Entreat Me Not to Leave You
Mendelssohn: Three Motets Op. 69
trad.: Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen (Live)
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen: Ikos
 Excerpt, Mendelssohn: Three Psalms, Op. 78
Pärt: Kanon pokajanen: Prayer after the Kanon*


----------



## Joachim Raff

haziz said:


> Thanks a lot for pointing this out! I am always on the lookout for romantic or classical era cello concertos that I am unaware of.
> 
> So far listening to No. 3, but will listen to all three concertos. You do wonder why this music is not better known. Beautiful, melodic and lyrical. What more could one ask for!


You are very welcome. I do like to investigate unsung composers and their works. The standard repertoire can become rarer dull after years of listening to the same old.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach: Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord*
Isabelle Faust, Kristian Bezuidenhout


----------



## 13hm13

Furtwängler: Symphonic Fragments

Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra, Kosice, Alfred Walter


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Orchestral & Virtuoso Piano

Vincent Larderet (piano)

Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Lucia Popp (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano)

Rolf Beck (chorus master), Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker, Bamberger Symphoniker,
Claus Peter Flor


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 1


----------



## starthrower

Half way through my first listen to this recording. Looking forward to the remainder tomorrow.


----------



## Tristan

*Paderewski* - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 17









This is one of my favorite lesser-known piano concertos, ever since I first heard on the radio years ago.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Concerto for 2 Violins

Federico Agostini (violin), Antonio Perez (violin)

I Musici


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Symphony No. 1 & Violin Concerto

Tasmin Little (violin)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Rodelinda

Joan Sutherland (Rodelinda), Alicia Nafé (Bertarido), Curtis Rayam (Grimoaldo), Isobel Buchanan (Eduigo), Huguette Tourangeau (Unulfo) & Samuel Ramey (Garibaldo)

Welsh National Opera Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Gramophone Magazine

[The recorded sound] is vivid, rather spacious … Dame Joan Sutherland produces generous quantities of golden tone … Nafé does ['Dove sei'] very beautifully, gently yet with firm, well-formed tone. Her siciliano aria, where Bertarido despairs over his wife's supposed inconstancy, is particularly fine, as too is the intense accompanied recitative sung in a prison cell. Curtis Rayam shows a capable tenor in the role-one of the earliest important ones for a tenor-of the usurper Grimoaldo, with accurate singing in the rapid music and graceful phrasing in the attractive aria early in Act 2. His siciliano sleep song in Act 3 is affectingly done.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 8 + Cantata 'The Sun Shines Over Our Motherland' - Moscow PO, Kirill Kondrashin.*

That's the first time I've listened to the Cantata. 
Only knowing the history/background/influences of Shostakovich's works in a limited way, I suspect the piece is a 'duty' work written for the benefit of the powers that be.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Vol.4 CD1

[


----------



## Rogerx

Magnard - Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Sanderling


----------



## Baxi

Now playing Opera.

*Jessonda* is an opera with dance in three acts. 
The first performance took place on July 28th, 1823 in Kassel (Germany / Hessen), where Spohr was court conductor at the same time.

Louis Spohr (1784-1859)
*Jessonda*
Große Oper in drei Akten
Soloists
Chor der Hamburgischen Staatsoper
Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg
Gerd Albrecht
1991


----------



## Malx

I have decided to run with 8th symphonies as todays theme:
After the Shostakovich played earlier next up are two modern Symphonies that are growing in my estimation with each listen.
It also happens to be Per Norgards birthday!

*Wellesz, Symphony No 8 - Radio Symphonieorchester Wien, Gottfried Rabl. (1970)*

*Norgard, Symphony No 8 - Vienna PO, Sakari Oramo.(2010-11)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphonies 93-102 & 103


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Steven Isserlis (cello)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Roger Norrington


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

The plot is rather silly, the drama tedious but the music is Rameau at his inventive best.


----------



## Baxi

Inspired by Malx, now also Wellesz for me.

Egon Wellesz (1885-1974)
*Symphony No.4, Op.70
Symphony No.6, Op.95
Symphony No.7, Op.102*
Radio Symphonieorchester Wien
Gottfried Rabl
2001


----------



## Guest002

David Hurwitz said he thought Wilhelm Furtwängler's Second Symphony was a good work. (I can't locate the video off-hand where he said this). On that basis, I bought it. I wish I hadn't!

It's not bad, exactly, but it's 1 hour 20 minutes long, which is about 40 minutes too long. And it's just sort-of tedious: pleasant enough, but nothing striking or memorable about it at all, really. Sorry: it leaves me utterly indifferent and wanting the best part of 2 hours of my life back 

Daniel Barenboim and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Plaisirs illuminés

Veress - Ginastera - Coll

Camerata Bern (chamber ensemble), Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Thomas Kaufmann, Marko Milenkovic, Sonja Starke, Suyeon Kang, Sol Gabetta (cello), Käthi Steuri

Coll, F: LalulaLied
Coll, F: Les Plaisirs illuminés
Ginastera: Concerto for Strings, Op.33
Kurtág: Signs, Games and Messages: Jelek VI
Ligeti: Ballad and Dance
Veress: Musica Concertante


----------



## Chilham

Reich: Electric Counterpoint

Steve Reich


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.9 in D minor, op.125. Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein, the 1977 recording

Great way to start the day. It's a lazy morning for me as I couldn't sleep until very late and I've slept in a bit, but the music and some coffee has me fully awake and alert. This is a great performance from Karajan.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #18 (Op. 31, #3) - Claudio Arrau
One of my favorite lesser-known Beethoven sonatas.

Granados - Danzas Espanolas - Alicia de Larrocha - Peerless


Prokofiev - Piano Sonata #7 - Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

CD8

Violin Sonata No.1
Violin Sonata No.2
Violin Sonata No.3
Légende in E flat
Cello Sonata
Dance for Harpsichord


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - pre-American stage works etc. part five of five for late morning and afternoon.

_Soon after escaping the Nazis by moving to Paris in March 1933, Weill accepted a commission to compose a contemporary vocal-ballet work based on the seven deadly sins. Weill had certain librettists in mind - apparently Jean Cocteau was first choice - but in the end he reluctantly agreed to work once more with Bertolt Brecht, who by then was living in Switzerland. Brecht was said to be none too thrilled about working with Weill again either but he probably needed the money, and ultimately he shoehorned enough leftish subtext into the libretto to make him feel less discomfited about the whole thing. By now Brecht's ultra-radical political stance far outstripped whatever Socialist beliefs Weill held, and in any case the personality gulf between the two men had become too wide. They never worked together on a major project again.

The music for Die sieben Todsünden is recognisably mid-period Weill - neoclassical in places and characteristically bittersweet. It retains hardly any traces of the patent Alexanderplatz pit-band style of previous Weill/Brecht works, yet neither are there any discernible signposts pointing towards the richer, sweeping soundworld which was to become something of a Weill trademark once he had wooed Broadway. Justifiably acknowledged as one of the composer's finest works, Die sieben Todsünden nevertheless failed to chime with Parisian audiences at the time, thus continuing Weill's shaky run of form.

Marie Galante, despite the accessible nature of the music written for it, is a rather noir-ish tale about a good-natured French prostitute who unwittingly gets embroiled in intrigue in Latin America and comes to a sticky end just as she has earned enough cash to get back to her homeland. The play, written by Jacques Deval based on his own novel from 1931, opened at the Théâtre de Paris in December 1934 to mixed reviews and was dropped after barely a fortnight. The novel had already been made into a watered-down Hollywood movie which was a total flop, so things perhaps did not augur well from the start. Weill had also took an instant dislike to the author (who provided his own lyrics for the play's songs with help from one Roger Fernay), describing him to Lotte Lenya as '...the worst of all the literary swine I've yet encountered, and that's saying something...'.

Der Kuhhandel was yet another of Kurt Weill's ill-starred projects. The plot centres around an unscrupulous American arms dealer who sells to both the neighbouring countries of a fictitious Latin American island, thus provoking them into war (while also inflicting heavy taxation onto the poorer people in order to pay for it all) and immediately doubling the profits for his company. In the end the guns are rejected because they are faulty and as a result peace breaks out.

Planned in 1934 by Weill and Robert Vambery as a two-act operetta, Der Kuhhandel was rejected ahead of completion by venues in both Paris and Zurich. The Savoy Theatre in London took up the option instead, forcing Weill to hastily knock together a new version in three acts, which included an English update of Vambery's German libretto by Reginald Arkell and Desmond Carter. Retitled A Kingdom for a Cow, it was premiered in June 1935 but its topicality and political in-jokes bamboozled the Savoy audience more accustomed to the evergreen Victorian frippery of Gilbert & Sullivan. It ran for only a handful of performances despite numerous critics giving it the thumbs-up. Within months Weill had relocated to the USA where he was to enjoy a new lease of life and firmly put behind him the failures and bad luck which had bedevilled him over the last three years. Weill's career in Europe, which had sparkled so brightly but ended up as a damp squib through no real fault of his own, was over.

Weill's busy schedule in the USA prevented him from completing the original version of Der Kuhhandel, which was a pity - the score here verily fizzes along, taking the Parisian knockabout style of Offenbach as the comedy lead even though the music is essentially much closer to Weill's German roots in its use of parodic military marches, waltzes etc. to send up pomposity and power-craziness. In fact, caricatures of certain leading Nazis are not too difficult to discern, and were perhaps quite novel for the time seeing this was barely a year after the Nazis took power._

_Die sieben Todsünden_ [_The Seven Deadly Sins_] - 'ballet chanté' in eight parts [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht] (1933):










Suite from the incidental music for _Marie Galante_, a musical play in two acts [Libretto: Jacques Deval/Roger Fernay] (1934):










Excerpts from the original version of _Der Kuhhandel_ [_The Cattle Trade_] - operetta in two acts [Libretto: Robert Vambery] (1934 inc. - rev. 1935 as _A Kingdom for a Cow_):


----------



## Guest002

First time with _any_ Schumann symphonies as it turns out (I know, right?!). 
Symphony No. 1, George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## SanAntone

John Cage - The Ives Ensemble

Ten (1991)
Ryoanji (1985)
Fourteen (1990)


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Concert for Piano, Violin & String Quartet & Ravel: Piano Trio

Joshua Bell (violin), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano), Steven Isserlis (cello)

Takács Quartet


----------



## Baxi

Go on with Sir Arnold Edward Trevor Bax.

Arnold Bax (1883-1953)
*Three Northern Ballads
Nympholept
Red Autumn
The Happy Forest
Into the Twilight*
BBC Philharmonic
Vernon Handley
2008.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149288


*Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni*

12 Concerti a cinque, op. 5

Collegium Musicum 90
Simon Standage

2000


----------



## mparta

SanAntone said:


> *Bach: Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord*
> Isabelle Faust, Kristian Bezuidenhout
> 
> View attachment 149272


Be interested to hear this. I have a Rachel Podger/Pinnock set that is some of the ugliest stuff I've ever heard. Just ridiculous.

I like some things Faust does, particularly her Beethoven sonatas and I heard her play the Schumann concerto, a work I don't love but she was good.


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Ravel: Orchestral & Virtuoso Piano
> 
> Vincent Larderet (piano)
> 
> Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
> Ravel: Jeux d'eau
> Ravel: La Valse
> Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte


I like this recording and even more his concerto and Schmitt transcription disc. The recordings themselves are very fine and provide an opportunity to fix some things that are really a problem in live performance.


----------



## Haydn man

No.17 "Hunt"
Glorious works and well recorded
Highly recommended


----------



## Helgi

Beethoven: Symphony No. 8
RCO live with Philippe Herreweghe in 2003

An interesting recording, sounds like a wind instrument concerto at times. So the dynamics are a bit unusual but I think it works rather well, gives a fresh perspective at least.

ETA: and now No. 3 with Harnoncourt; again the interesting dynamics, lots of colorful detail and a nice weighty bottom end as well.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Prélude après midi d'un Faune
Nocturnes
La Mer
Rhapsodie pour Orchestre et Clarinette prinsipale


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Charles Bressler (tenor)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Choral Art Society, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Vasks

*Vivaldi - Overture to "Farnace" (Scimone/Apex)
Striggio - Missa Ecco si beato giorno (Hollingworth/Decca)
G. Gabrielli - Sonata pian' e forte (His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)
Albinoni - Concerti a cinque, Op. 5, Nos. 4-5 (Standage/Chandos)*


----------



## SanAntone

Sabine Liebner - John Cage: One 7 / Four 6


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 2
Beethoven - Symphony No. 5*
_Concertgebouw Orchestra - Szell_










*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5*
_Royal Philharmonic PO - Vasily Petrenko_


----------



## ELbowe

*The Edge of the Sea
Craig Armstrong, Calum Martin
Scottish Ensemble, The Lewis & Harris Gaelic Psalm Singers
Recorded 2018, Dundee, Caird Hall.
Label : Modern Recordings CD 2020*


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Chausson: Concert for Piano, Violin & String Quartet & Ravel: Piano Trio
> 
> Joshua Bell (violin), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano), Steven Isserlis (cello)
> 
> Takács Quartet


That's a mightily impressive list of star names Roger - do they gel together ok?


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Wer nur den lieben Gott lässt walten BWV 642 played by Dorien Schouten.


----------



## Malx

An afternoon of 8th Symphonies:

*Langgaard, Symphony No 8 - Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard.*

*Glazunov, Symphony No 8 - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Jose Serebrier. *

*Schubert, Symphony No 8 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*

*Dvorak, Symphony No 8 - Berlin PO, Rafael Kubelik.*

All the pieces present a consistently easy to listen to vibe, which when in the mood is a delight.


----------



## Chilham

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater

Christopher Hogwood

The Academy of Ancient Music, Emma Kirkby, James Bowman


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D major BWV 1050

Netherlands Bach Society
Shunske Sato, violin and direction
Marten Root, traverso
Richard Egarr, harpsichordist
Harpsichord: Johannes Ruckers, 1640


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #21

A stormy, turbulent, moody one movement symphony. Late romantic in nature. Well worth a listen.


----------



## Guest002

Leonardo Vinci (not _that_ one) _Catone in Utica_.
Riccardo Minasi, Il Pomo d'Oro, Juan Sancho (Cato), Franco Fagioli (Caesar)


----------



## Malx

From a recently arrived box, first listen to Schoenberg's early Quartet in D major a work I hadn't heard before - is this really Schoenberg?

*Schoenberg, String Quartet in D major - LaSalle Quartet.*


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Mass in F major BWV 233

Netherlands Bach Society
Hans-Christoph Rademann, conductor


----------



## mparta

Malx said:


> That's a mightily impressive list of star names Roger - do they gel together ok?


Wonderful slightly older performance with Jorge Bolet. Great piece. Thibaudet is the real thing too.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Hob I:104 - Symphony No. 104 in D major "London" played by the Orchestra of the 18th Century, conducted by Frans Brüggen.


----------



## opus55

Carl Reinecke: Symphony No. 3
Munchner Rundfunkorchester|Henry Raudales


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Hob I:97 - Symphony No. 97 in C major performed by the Orchestra of the 18th Century, conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonin Dvorak*
_Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88_
[Rec. 1966]
_Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 "From The New World"_
[Rec. 1972]







_Conductor:_ Rafael Kubelik
_Orchestra:_ Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Baxi

Now playing...

Hans Werner Henze (1926-2012)
*Barcarola Per Grande Orchestra (In Memoriam Paul Dessau)
Symphony No.7*
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle
1993


----------



## eljr

Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli & Motets

Sistine Chapel Choir, Massimo Palombella

Release Date: 7th Oct 2016
Catalogue No: 4796131
Label: DG
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Orchestral works* Gewandhausorchester conducted by Riccardo Chailly on Decca









The third disc from this 3CD set (of the Brahms Symphonies) covers other orchestral works.

- Tragic Overture
- 2 late Intermezzos (orch. by Paul Klengel)
- Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn
- Liebeslieder-Walzer - a selection orchestrated by Brahms
- Andante from Symphony No. 1 (original version from the first performance
- Academic Festival Overture 
- Hungarian Dances 1,3 & 10 orchestrated by Brahms.

A nice bonus to the symphonies.


----------



## SanAntone

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 18
Dover Quartet


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.8 in C minor, op.13, the "Pathétique". Wilhelm Kempff, the DG stereo recording

I'll always love this sonata, one of the first Beethoven works that I ever got into, and a piece that I've always found a great comfort in dark times. Great performance from the late great German pianist.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I'll always love this sonata, one of the first Beethoven works that I ever got into, and a piece that I've always found a great comfort in dark times.


I do also. It's notable that it even made an appearance on Seinfeld (The Pez Dispenser).


----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker: The Beloved Mezzo* on Warner Classics









In this CD, the third from a 5 CD set, Janet Baker sings Mahler.

Janet Baker's voice seems made for Mahler.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Albinoni, Trumpet Concerto in E Flat
*

Albinoni is the featured composer in this month's BBC magazine, a composer whom I've neglected. This is nice.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000rpdf
Vasily Petrenko conducts the Oslo Philharmonic at the Elbphilharmonie in Hamburg, in Arne Nordheim's Canzone for Orchestra, Grieg's Piano Concerto with soloist Leif Ove Andsnes, and Rachmaninov's Second Symphony.

During the interval you can hear a complete performance of the String Quartet No.1 by 19th-century Danish composer Nancy Dalberg.

Presented by Fiona Talkington

Arne Nordheim - Canzone for Orchestra
Edvard Grieg - Piano Concerto in A minor

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Conducted by Vasily Petrenko

20.10
Nancy Dalberg - String Quartet No.1 in D minor
Nordic String Quartet

20.30
Sergei Rachmaninoff - Symphony No.2 in E minor, Op.27
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Conducted by Vasily Petrenko

Followed by a selection of trio sonatas on disc.


----------



## Helgi

SanAntone said:


> Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 18
> Dover Quartet
> 
> View attachment 149304


Also listening to this, and it's very good!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Concerto Gregoriano*

BBC Magazine quotes conductor Hans Graf from listening to this Respighi piece this month: "It's a really good piece, incredibly well written and very refreshing."

I get the impression that Respighi was feeling what others in his time were experiencing, the desire to take music farther, and instead of Schoenberg's atonality and Debussy's Oriental inspiration, he was looking forward by drawing from the ancient church modes.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Really worth checking out

Wilhelm Stenhammar : Serenade Op. 31


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Soon listened to it all. Seldom do I put on Berlioz, but I always like it


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":










Current listening - Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Patrick Demenga (cello), and Enrico Pace (piano) performing Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy's "Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149316


*Georges Bizet*

Carmen

Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson

2003


----------



## Rambler

*Bela Bartok: Works for Piano Solo Vol. 2* Zoltan Kocsis on Philips









Zoltan Kocsis playing a selection of Bartok's solo piano works. Wonderfully distinctive piano works played with great character.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Villa-Lobos - Guitar Concerto*









*
Dvorak - String Quartet No. 12 "American" *


----------



## haziz

*Brahms - Symphony No. 4*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Kleiber
_









*Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 1*
_Wilhelm Kempff (1950s)
_


----------



## haziz

*Mozart - Symphony No. 41*
*Royal PO - Beecham*


----------



## Joe B

Philippe Herreweghe leading La Chapelle Royale Collegium Vocale and the Ensemble de Paris in music by Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy:


----------



## ELbowe

Joe B said:


> Philippe Herreweghe leading La Chapelle Royale Collegium Vocale and the Ensemble de Paris in music by Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy:


*Hello Joe B!! I hope you don't mind me piggy-backing on your posting but I have to share this amusing item which I received a few days ago from a friend whose hobby is collecting books of letters of the famous and infamous…this a letter from Felix Mendelssohn …I don't know enough about him to know if his request/demand was granted!! 
*
_I must ask you, much as it grieves me to do so, to kindly relieve me of my duties as director of church music until circumstances allow for the appointment of a different organist to the one who rendered his services for today's mass at the Maximilianskirche. His incompetence makes impossible any successful performance, and it is thus so unpleasant for me to see the efforts of the other performers and of myself go entirely to waste that I hope you will graciously grant my request._
Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy | Letter to Joseph von Fuchsius | 12 October 1834


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Bkeske

Columbia 2 LP box set, I believe from 1965


----------



## Isaac Blackburn

Karajan Die Walkure. I don't have much other Wagner to compare it to, but this is a splendid recording!


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - String Quartets No. 7 & 8* - Op. 59 no. 1 & 2 "Razumovsky"
_Takacs Quartet_


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## starthrower

I found this one at my local record store yesterday. It's an awesome recording! According to Solti's notes it was an extremely challenging work to record uncut but he wanted to include every minute of Strauss's magnificent score. Bravo!


----------



## Bkeske

Eero Bister conducts Uuno Klami - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra & Sea Pictures. Kouvola City Orchestra. Finlandia Records, Finland, 1983.


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> That's a mightily impressive list of star names Roger - do they gel together ok?


Mighty fine Max, mighty fine, I love those records where the "stars" working together.
Even Thibaudet does enjoy himself. ( Not sure if it's still available though )


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts Prokofiev - Symphony #5. New York Philharmonic. Columbia 1967


----------



## Gothos

Listening to Disc 4.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Schumann: Piano Concertos

Stephen Hough (piano)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Rogerx

CD 7 now playing.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age

Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev

Daniil Trifonov (piano)


----------



## Marinera

Vivaldi - Violin concertos, Vol. VI 'La Boemia'. Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi


----------



## libopera

Nice, also if an old recording. The sound of the time...


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> CD 7 now playing.


I have this too. Been listening to it nonstop for a few months, especially the Ravel, but it's all good.

Now playing:










*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.7 in E major, WAB 107. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer

Beethoven: Abscheulicher! Wo eilst du hin? (from Fidelio)
Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## Baxi

Now playing...

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911)
*Sinfonie Nr.4 G-dur*
Soile Isokoski, Sopran
Gürenzich-Orchester
Kölner Philharmoniker
James Conlon
1993


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, Four Orchestral Pieces & Concerto for Orchestra - Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez.*










I have the DG Boulez Bartok box but I have posted the original cover as it is much more visually appealing.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Vol.4 CD2


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Winterreise

Roman Trekel, Ulrich Eisenlohr


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 1*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Rattle_


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4/ Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen

Frederica von Stade (soprano)
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Yoel Levi


----------



## haziz

*Rodrigo - Fantasía para un gentilhombre*
_Pepe Romero - Academy of St Martin in the Fields - Marriner_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wolfie and Ludo - various piano works part one for this afternoon.

Sonata in C for piano duet K19d (1765):
Sonata in D for piano duet K381 (1772):
Sonata in B-flat for piano duet K358 (1774):










Eight variations in G on the Dutch song _"Laat ons Juichen, Batavieren!"_ by Christian Ernst Graaf K24 (1766):
Seven variations in D on the Dutch national anthem _"Willem van Nassau"_ K25 (1766):
Twelve variations in C on a menuet by Johann Christian Fischer K179 (1774):
Six variations in G on _"Mio car Adone"_ from the opera _La fiera di Venezia_ by Antonio Salieri K180 (1773):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C K279 (1774):
Piano Sonata no.2 in F K280 (1774):
Piano Sonata no.3 in B-flat K281 (1774):










Piano Sonata no.1 in F op.2 no.1 (bet. 1793-95):
Piano Sonata no.2 in A op.2 no.2 (bet. 1794-95):
Piano Sonata no.3 in C op.2 no.3 (bet. 1794-95):


----------



## sbmonty

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 In C, H VIIb/1
Steven Isserlis; The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## perempe

Orfeo Orchestra 30th anniversary concert from Liszt Academy

Haydn: Il ritorno di Tobia, Hob. XXI:1 - Overture
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major, K. 488
Haydn: Scena di Berenice, Hob XXIVa:10
Mozart: Symphony No. 39 in E-flat major, K. 543

Emőke Baráth (soprano), Mihály Berecz (fortepiano)
Orfeo Orchestra (on period instruments)
Conductor: György Vashegyi

I'm really enjoying Scena di Berenice because of Emőke.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Piano Sonatas No. 14, 15, 23, 26 & 28*
_Murray Perahia_


----------



## Helgi

Lunch concert at the digital concert hall:










*Dvořák: Symphony No. 7*
Berlin Philharmonic w/Herbert Blomstedt

From 2016


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #19 (Op.49, # 1) - Claudio Arrau
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #20 (Op.49, # 2) - Claudio Arrau

I actually like the Op. 49 piano sonatas. I guess they're a guilty pleasure.

Chausson - String Quartet - Quatuor Ludwig


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Organ Concertos

Peter Hurford (organ)

Northern Sinfonia, Richard Hickox

Oboe Concerto in D minor, BWV1059
Organ Concerto in D major BWV1053a
Organ Concerto in D minor BWV1052a
Organ Concerto in D minor BWV1059a


----------



## mparta

Isaac Blackburn said:


> View attachment 149325
> 
> 
> Karajan Die Walkure. I don't have much other Wagner to compare it to, but this is a splendid recording!


I am a rather dedicated anti-Wagnerian and the first act in this recording is just magical, Janowitz glorious and the orchestral playing also. That's about as much as I would be able to hear in a setting, my stomach won't take much more but devil's due.


----------



## Vasks

*Braga Santos - Symphonic Overture #3 (Cassuto/Naxos)
Mompou - Suite Compostelana (Kreplin/Ascencion)
Sierra - Cuatro versos [Cello Concerto] (Prieto/Urtext)*


----------



## Guest002

Charles Gounod's _Faust_.
Georges Prêtre, Orchetre et Choeurs du Théâtre National de l'Opéra de paris, Placido Domingo, Mirella Freni, Marc Vento, Thomas Allen et al.


----------



## eljr

O Crux Benedicta. Lent and Holy Week at the Sistine Chapel

Sistine Chapel Choir, Massimo Palombella

Release Date: 1st Mar 2019
Catalogue No: 4835673
Label: DG
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


> Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
> 
> Christopher Hogwood
> 
> The Academy of Ancient Music, Emma Kirkby, James Bowman


I can't find this on my streaming service.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Quattro Pezzi Sacri
Cecilia Gasdia,

Orchestre De La Fondation Gulbenkian De Lisbonne

Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Foundation Orchestre De La Fondation Gulbenkian De Lisbonne ‎.

Claudio Scimone


----------



## Marc

I was in need of some comfort and consolation, and I got what I needed. 

This is a gem.










Wouter van den Broek playing Sweelinck, Van Noordt, Scheidemann, Böhm and Bach on the gorgeous Bosch/Schnitger organ of the Nicolaaskerk in Vollenhove, NL.


----------



## eljr

mparta said:


> Don't you love it?


:tiphat:

......................................


----------



## haziz

Tchaikovsky - Symphony #3
Royal Liverpool PO - Vasily Petrenko


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149339


*George Frideric Handel*

Coronation Anthems

The Sixteen
Harry Christophers

2009


----------



## Baxi

Now playing...

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)
*• Symphonie "Mathis der Maler"
• Nobilissima Visione
• Symphonische Metamorphosen
nach Themen von Carl Maria von Weber*
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado
1995


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Vol.5 CD1


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, Divertimento for String Orchestra/ Dance Suite/ Two Pictures/ Hungarian Sketches - Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Lachrimae - John Dowland*

Nigel North, lute, and Les Voix humaines Consort of Viols :
Mélisande Corriveau, Felix Deak, Margaret Little, Rafael Sanchez-Guevara & Susie Napper

_"Though the title doth promise teares, unfit guests in these joyfull times, yet no doubt pleasant are the teares which Musicke weepes, neither are teares shed always in sorrow, but some time in joy and gladness."_ - John Dowland, Preface to Lachrimae, 1604


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 2 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Marc

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> Vol.5 CD1


That's still my favourite Clavier-Übung III recording... with BWV 682 (Vater unser) and BWV 688 (Jesus Christus, unser Heiland) as the absolute highlights. The distant sound of the Bovenwerk in the latter... sounding like a carillon from heaven.


----------



## haziz

Prokofiev - Lt. Kije Suite
BPO - Ozawa


----------



## Bourdon

Marc said:


> That's still my favourite Clavier-Übung III recording... with BWV 682 (Vater unser) and BWV 688 (Jesus Christus, unser Heiland) as the absolute highlights. The distant sound of the Bovenwerk in the latter... sounding like a carillon from heaven.


I purchased this set about a week ago and I'm enjoying it very much.

BWV 682 has still to come....

Here my set of 10 volumes,you might say more than complete..


----------



## mparta

Baxi said:


> Now playing...
> 
> Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)
> *• Symphonie "Mathis der Maler"
> • Nobilissima Visione
> • Symphonische Metamorphosen
> nach Themen von Carl Maria von Weber*
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Claudio Abbado
> 1995
> 
> View attachment 149340











A worthwhile book, which we don't usually do here, to add to the richness of the Mathis der Maler. The Hindemith opera is... well, I just find it unattractive and to use a word I've seen here recently, turgid. But the symphony is great, I think Hindemith was rescued by the long melody he uses as the skeleton around which to frame this piece.
Almost the same with the wonderful symphonic metamorphoses, he's rescued by having someone actually write a tune he can work with. Chromatic ascent in the horns in the March, wow, and the orchestration is brilliant, tuned percussion and all.
Always have wanted to like his work more than I actually do when it stands alone.

PS: I think the Isenheim alterpiece is in Colmar but it is extant and available, i saw it in Colmar many years ago, short train ride from Strasbourg. Strasbourg unfortunately the scene of a terror attack at the famous Christmas fair... always more tragedy the longer you think about it.


----------



## eljr

Faure: Requiem & Pergolesi: Stabat Mater

Lisa Beckley (soprano), Julia Faulkner (soprano)

Oxford Schola Cantorum, Budapest Camerata, Jeremy Summerly, Michael Halasz

Release Date: 1st Jan 1997
Catalogue No: 8553260
Label: Naxos
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## haziz

Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 2
BPO - Karajan


----------



## SanAntone

*Orlando Gough (b1953) : The world encompassed*
Sir Francis Drake's circumnavigation of the globe, 1577-80
Fretwork, Simon Callow (narrator)









Fantastic recording released in 2017 intermingling music from the time of the explorer Francis Drake with that of modern composer Orlando Gough. Gough has written music informed by the indigenous music that Drake may have encountered on his trip around the world. It all played wonderfully by Fretwork.


----------



## Malx

*Mussorgsky, Pictures at an Exhibition, Leipzig Gewandhausorchester, Igor Markevitch.*

I haven't played this one for a long while. It was an impulse buy when I saw the two cd set for £3 including P&P (new) neither performance is what I'd regard as a primary recommendation but both are well worth owning. Markevitch certainly gives the Leipzig brass their head in places - great fun.


----------



## eljr

The Leftovers - Music From the Hbo Series - Season One

Max Richter

Release Date: 7th Aug 2015
Catalogue No: SILCD1485
Label: Silva Screen Records


----------



## Joachim Raff

Accomplished works from an unsung composer that needs more attention.


----------



## eljr

Max Richter: Vivaldi Recomposed

Daniel Hope (violin)

Konzerthaus Kammerorchester Berlin, André de Ridder

Release Date: 28th Apr 2014
Catalogue No: 4792776
Label: DG
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Sonatas for Violin & Piano Nos 2 & 3 - Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Frank Braley (piano).*

Two of the perhaps, lesser known sonatas played with style and verve.


----------



## Marc

Bourdon said:


> I purchased this set about a week ago and I'm enjoying it very much.
> 
> BWV 682 has still to come....
> 
> Here my set of 10 volumes,you might say more than complete..


Wow. That's a treasure.
I have 8 volumes, and I made copies of the other 2 (thanks to my library).

Beekman and Kooiman 2 (Coronata), both from the 1990s and both OOP, are my 2 favourite integrals. I slightly prefer Kooiman for his more innovative playing, but imho Beekman's set has got the best organs and recordings, generally speaking.


----------



## Guest

These are superb performances with excellent sound.


----------



## Bourdon

Marc said:


> Wow. That's a treasure.
> I have 8 volumes, and I made copies of the other 2 (thanks to my library).
> 
> Beekman and Kooiman 2 (Coronata), both from the 1990s and both OOP, are my 2 favourite integrals. I slightly prefer Kooiman for his more innovative playing, but imho Beekman's set has got the best organs and recordings, generally speaking.


I think I made the right choice for this set.I have now 11 complete sets and they all have their strong points.Too bad that Rübsam ( philips)did choose the wrong organs.Alain 1 is a bit harsh for the ears,Koopman is sometime too fast but often really beautiful.I'm not a specialist,therefore my taste is to broad.One of my first recordings was with Albert de Klerk on the organ in Zwolle "Acht Kleine Praeludien und Fugen" Telefunken,wonderful.


----------



## Marc

Bourdon said:


> I think I made the right choice for this set.I have now 11 complete sets and they all have their strong points.Too bad that Rübsam ( philips)did choose the wrong organs.Alain 1 is a bit harsh for the ears,Koopman is sometime too fast but often really beautiful.I'm not a specialist,therefore my taste is to broad.One of my first recordings was with Albert de Klerk on the organ in Zwolle "Acht Kleine Praeludien und Fugen" Telefunken,wonderful.


Oh yeah, Albert de Klerk... very good organist.
When I talk, mostly after concerts, to real die hard organ afficionados, I realize that I'm not a specialist, either, and my taste is also rather broad. I mostly enjoy a (more or less) HIP approach, I love the sound of the older instruments, but I can still enjoy MC Alain 2, Knud Vad, Wolfgang Stockmeier, Alessandro Corti and many others.


----------



## Bourdon

Marc said:


> Oh yeah, Albert de Klerk... very good organist.
> When I talk, mostly after concerts, to real die hard organ afficionados, I realize that I'm not a specialist, either, and my taste is also rather broad. I mostly enjoy a (more or less) HIP approach, I love the sound of the older instruments, but I can still enjoy MC Alain 2, Knud Vad, Wolfgang Stockmeier, Alessandro Corti and many others.


you have a PM.............

https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/cd-s-e...-cd-s-bram-beekman-orgel.html?previousPage=lr


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons, etc.

Sarah Chang (violin)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Release Date: 1st Oct 2007
Catalogue No: 3944312
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 53 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Charming Engelbert Humperdinck chamber music (specifically the Piano Quintet in G major), played by the Diogenes Quartet and Andreas Kirpal on piano.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 4

played by the Cappella Gabetta

Andrés Gabetta, Solo Violin 
Maurice Steger, Recorder 
Laura Schmid, Recorder


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wolfie and Ludo - various piano works part two mostly for tonight, concluding tomorrow morning with the three op.10 sonatas. Today's earlier session seemed to fly past, despite there being nearly three hours worth of listening.

Piano Sonata no.4 in E-flat K282 (1774):
Piano Sonata no.5 in G K283 (1774):
Piano Sonata no.6 in D K284 (1775):










_Allegretto_ in C-minor WoO53 (1796-97):
_Rondo_ in C op.51 no.1 (1797):










Piano Sonata no.19 in G op.49 no.1 (c. 1797):
Piano Sonata no.20 in op.49 no.2 (poss. bet. 1795-96):
Piano Sonata no.4 in E-flat op.7 (bet. 1796-97):
Piano Sonata no.5 in C-minor op.10 no.1 (bet. c. 1795-97):
Piano Sonata no.6 in F op.10 no.2 (bet. 1796-98):
Piano Sonata no.7 in D op.10 no.3 (bet. 1797-98):


----------



## Musicaterina

Antonio Vivaldi: Recorder Concerto RV 443

Maurice Steger, Recorder
Andrés Gabetta, Violin and Leader
Cappella Gabetta


----------



## Rambler

*Bax: Chamber Music* Mobius on Naxos
















I have a reasonable amount of Bax in my collection - mainly orchestral music. I love much of Bax's orchestral output, but I am not always convinced by the denser symphonic movements, but there are so many atmospheric passages in these works which I do enthuse about.

This disc is of chamber music, and all pieces here feature the harp. And I think this a lovely disc!


----------



## Bourdon

*Vaughan Williams & Delius*


----------



## starthrower

Siegfried


----------



## Guest002

Joaquín Rodrigo's _Concierto serenata_, Antonio de Almeida, Monte Carlo National Opera Orchestra.


----------



## Baxi

mparta said:


> View attachment 149342
> 
> 
> A worthwhile book, which we don't usually do here, to add to the richness of the Mathis der Maler. The Hindemith opera is... well, I just find it unattractive and to use a word I've seen here recently, turgid. But the symphony is great, I think Hindemith was rescued by the long melody he uses as the skeleton around which to frame this piece.
> Almost the same with the wonderful symphonic metamorphoses, he's rescued by having someone actually write a tune he can work with. Chromatic ascent in the horns in the March, wow, and the orchestration is brilliant, tuned percussion and all.
> Always have wanted to like his work more than I actually do when it stands alone.
> 
> PS: I think the Isenheim alterpiece is in Colmar but it is extant and available, i saw it in Colmar many years ago, short train ride from Strasbourg. Strasbourg unfortunately the scene of a terror attack at the famous Christmas fair... always more tragedy the longer you think about it.


That's right, the opera is unfortunately not mine either.

Had seen them years ago at the State Theater in Mainz (Germany)... was glad when it was over, sorry.


----------



## Rambler

*Boult conducts Coates (plus Marches by varying composers)* New Philharmonia Orchestra and London Philharmonic Orchestra on Lyrita
















It is something of a travesty that in my substantial collection this is the only disc with Adrian Boult conducting. And much of this music could loosely be described by that damning term 'light music'. But Eric Coates is quite stylish even if not very consequential.

This disc is quite enjoyable in a nostalgic way (to this English man at least).

But I really should listen to Boult performing more substantial British works (say the Vaughan Williams symphonies) which I understand are well regarded by those who should know!


----------



## Guest002

Excellent disk. Arnold Cooke's _Clarinet Concerto_. Michael Collins somehow manages to conduct _and play the clarinet, which the BBC Symphony Orchestra tries to keep up _


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*

Mravinsky and the Leningrad Phil on Denon


----------



## Guest002

Giovanni Bottesini, _Gran Duo Concertante_.
Andrew Litton, English Chamber Orchestra, José-Luis Garcia (violin) and others.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Today I listened to (among other things) Prokofiev's 5 Piano Concertos played by the BBC Philharmonic and Jean Efflam Bavouzet conducted by Gianandrea Noseda. I had only listened to Prokofiev's 3d before, played by Argerich. Outstanding music, some of the best concertos out there, the piano writing is particularly incredible.


----------



## Chilham

eljr said:


> I can't find this on my streaming service.


That's a shame. I find it to be excellent.


----------



## Rambler

*Britten: Seven Sonnets of Michaelangelo plus* Peter Pears. John Shirly-Quirk, James Bowman & Benjamin Britten (piano) on Decca









Alongside the Seven Sonnets of Michaelangelo we have:
Winter Words
Who Are These Children?
Tit for Tat
Let the florid music praise
Purcell realisations

This disc of Britten songs (with Britten at the piano) is archetypal Britten. May be not a good introduction to Britten for those unfamiliar with the composer. The music is not conventionally beautiful, and Peter Pears voice is inimitable but perhaps not immediately appealing. Years ago when I first heard Peter Pears I wasn't sure I liked the voice, but I warmed to it over time.


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


> That's a shame. I find it to be excellent.


It certainly is something I would like to listen to. I have most of teh CD's in the series but not that one. 
Figures.


----------



## Chilham

Hindemith: Mathis de Maler

Herbert Blomstedt

San Fransisco Symphony


----------



## Helgi

Quartetto di Cremona, Beethoven string quartets op. 18/6 and op. 95.

I'm saving op. 135 for tomorrow as it's getting late, or I might just watch the whole thing from the beginning - it's that good.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Schubert Symphony No. 9 *

There was a thread a while back about old mono Furtwängler recordings, and I wanted to listen to this because I've hardly listened to much of Schubert at all and and also because I have little experience with mono recordings. However, this recording has a a large amount of color and depth for being mono. Definitely a rewarding experience. It's a lot to take in at the first listen, but I find it thoroughly enjoyable. The opening mid-tempo movement is absolutely majestic, and the 2nd movement has a contrasting section towards the end that's likely one of my favorite moments of the whole symphony. I'm currently listening to the finale right now. I hear how Schubert's music is bridging the gap between Classical and Romantic the way Beethoven did, but I hear more of the the very overt Romantic here with Schubert. I really want to explore more of Schubert's symphonies and more of just him in general, as he's a composer I've really felt like I've neglected.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - String Quartet # 7* "Razumovsky 1"
_Tokyo String Quartet_


----------



## ELbowe

*Haydn Op 20 #5 in F minor 
Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 2
Jerusalem Quartet Harmonia Mundi ‎- Italy 2009
AND 
Haydn String Quartets Op 20 (Sun Quartets)
Pellegrini Quartet
Label: CPO (on line)*


----------



## SanAntone

*Haydn: String Quartets*, Vol. 1
Schuppanzigh Quartet









They've only released three volumes of Haydn SQ, but they are excellent period instrument performances. Hopefully the Schuppanzigh Quartet will complete the cycle one day.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

SanAntone said:


> *Haydn: String Quartets*, Vol. 1
> Schuppanzigh Quartet
> 
> View attachment 149364
> 
> 
> They've only released three volumes of Haydn SQ, but they are *excellent period instrument performances*. Hopefully the Schuppanzigh Quartet will complete the cycle one day.


Being a cellist, I feel like I should know this, but does a period instrument from Haydn's time sound radically different from a cello today? A Baroque period instrument is obviously different, but in the midst of the Classical period with Haydn I didn't know there was a noticeable disparity.


----------



## Joe B

Christopher Hogwood leading The Academy of Ancient music with Emma Kirkby and James Bowman in Giovanni Battista Pergolesi's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## SanAntone

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Being a cellist, I feel like I should know this, but does a period instrument from Haydn's time sound radically different from a cello today? A Baroque period instrument is obviously different, but in the midst of the Classical period with Haydn I didn't know there was a noticeable disparity.


I think the use of gut strings and the bow may be more rounded as it is for the violin, produces a different sound. There may be other set-up changes, I'm no expert.


----------



## 13hm13

Taneyev - Symph #3


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 2*
_Lahti SO - Osmo Vanska_


----------



## Joe B

Felicity Lott (soprano) and Graham Johnson (piano) performing melodies of Francis Poulenc:










I had the original Hyperion release







but it developed some pits towards the outside of the disc which made the last track unplayable. As soon as I discovered this I ordered this newer release from Helios. This is the best recommendation I can give, not wanting to be without a pristine copy of this CD.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

SanAntone said:


> I think the use of gut strings and the bow may be more rounded as it is for the violin, produces a different sound. There may be other set-up changes, I'm no expert.


I know the bows were more rounded back then so it could play chords simultaneously as opposed to arpeggiating then, I think the material like you said could probably produce a different sound.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 5*
_San Francisco Symphony - Blomstedt_


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 5*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*...à la Fumée - Kaija Saariaho *

This is a highly original work that's essentially a double concerto for electronically distorted flute and cello. Saariaho conjures up some very unsettling and surreal soundscapes and the sonoroties between the flute and cello are fantastic and I love the soloists' playing. I like the piece in general and the concept behind it, but I'm still not sure how I feel about it as a whole. Definitely worth a second listen. I thought it was interesting how she used spoken word (incoherent) interspersed throughout the piece, it adds another layer of surreal and creepy


----------



## SanAntone

*Pierre Boulez & The Cleveland Orchestra* [8 CD]









Debussy: _Danses for Harp and Orchestra_ - Lisa Wellbaum


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade in B flat, K.361 'Gran Partita' & Serenade, K.375

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## SanAntone

*Boulez: Le marteau sans maître, Éclat & Dialogue de l'ombre double*
Pascal Gallois









_Éclat
Dialogue de l'ombre double_


----------



## Coach G

Today I listened to five CDs by Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic Orchestra from the Columbia _Great Performances_ collection (The ones that look like newspaper headlines):

1. *Herold*: _Zampa Overture_; *Thomas*: _Mignon Overture_; _Raymond Overture_; *Suppe*: _Poet and the Peasant Overture_; *Rossini*: _William Tell Overture_ (Bernstein/NYPO) Columbia Great Performances VOL 33
2. *Dukas*: _The Sorcerer's Apprentice_; *Saint-Seans*: _Danse Macrebe_; Saint-Seans: _Bacchanale_ from _Sampson and Delilah_; *Chabrier*: _Espana_; *Ravel*: _Pavane for a Dead Princess_; *Offenbach*: _Orpheus in the Underworld Overture _(Bernstein/NYPO) Columbia Great Performances VOL 56
3. *Borodin*: _Polovetsian Dances_ from _Prince Igor_; _In the Steppes of Central Asia_; *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Dance of the Tumblers_ from _The Snow Maiden_; *Ivanov-Ippolitov*: _March of Sardar_ from _Caucasian Sketches_; *Mussorgsky*: _Dawn on the Moscow River_ from _Khovantchina_; *Gliere*: _Russian Sailor's Dance_ from _The Red Poppy_; *Glinka*: _Russlan and Ludmilla Overture_ (Bernstein/NYPO) Columbia Great Performances VOL 57
4. *Mussorgsky/Ravel*: _Pictures at an Exhibition_; *Mussorgsky/Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Night on Bald Mountain _(Bernstein/NYPO) Columbia Great Performances VOL 13
5. *Grieg*: _Peer Gynt Suites #1 & 2_; *Sibelius*: _Finlandia_; _Valse Triste_; _The Swan of Tounela _(Bernstein/NYPO) Columbia Great Performances VOL 5

All of the above were recordings I first owned on LP as a teenager in the 1980s from Columbia's _Great Performances_, a budget line of reissues with recordings going back to the 1950s; and I relied on those CBS reissues (and some RCA) reissues to build the foundation of my music collection. Later when I upgraded to CDs, I saw no reason not to go to the same recordings. All of the above were early favorites of mine, and they were all were all purchased when as young as 14 years old and my main reference point for classical music was still the cartoons I grew up watching on TV, as well as, John Williams' brassy and classically-inspired score to the original _Star Wars_ trilogy. In any case, the younger Columbia-era Leonard Bernstein seemed to be bursting with energy and enthusiasm, unlocking the flavor practically across the entire standard repertoire (though his later, DG recordings are in my opinion more of a mixed bag).


----------



## Rogerx

Now Ravel, disc 8


----------



## Gothos

Early morning music.


----------



## KenOC

The Waldstein, given a hypernaturally precise but exciting account by Pletnev. Forgive the man his foibles!


----------



## Rogerx

Popper: Cello Concertos 1-3

Wen-Sinn Yang (cello)

WDR Funkhausorchester Köln, Niklas Willén


----------



## 13hm13

Dobrzyński - Piano Concerto, Symphony No.2 - Emilian Madey, Lukasz Borowicz


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great',/ Wagner: Siegfried Idyll

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

Georg Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphony No. 1, Op. 7 & Little Suite in A Minor, Op. 1

Esa-Pekka Salonen, New Stockholm Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Vol. 5

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy

Mozart: Il re pastore, K208: Overture
Mozart: Il sogno di Scipione, K126
Mozart: Il sogno di Scipione, K126: Overture
Mozart: La finta giardiniera, K196
Mozart: La finta giardiniera, K196: Overture
Mozart: Lucio Silla, K135
Mozart: Lucio Silla, K135: Overture
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 5 in D major, K175
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 6 in B flat major, K238
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 8 in C major, K246 "Lützow"
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Zaïde, K344
Mozart: Zaïde, K344: Overture


----------



## Marinera

Vivaldi - Concerti per viola d'amore. Fabio Biondi, Europa Galante


----------



## Malx

Earlier via Qobuz:

*Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Bavarian RSO, Mariss Jansons*

Now again via Qobuz:

*Nielsen, Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments' - Seattle Symphony, Thomas Dausgaard.*


----------



## Guest002

Well, I wouldn't exactly have chosen it for the first music of the day _myself_, but the randomiser has a sense of humour, I guess -and it seems is wiser than me, for it turns out to be something very much worth listening to.

Anton Webern's Concerto for nine instruments, Op. 24, Simon Rattle and the Nash Ensemble


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wolfie and Ludo - various piano works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Sonata no.7 in C K 309 (1777):
Piano Sonata no.8 in A-minor K 310 (1778):
Piano Sonata no.9 in D K 311 (1777):
Nine variations in C on the arietta _"Lison dormait"_ from the opera _Julie_ by Nicolas Dezède K264 (1778):
Twelve variations in E on the French song _"La belle Françoise"_ K353 (1778):
Twelve variations in E on the romance _"Je suis Lindor"_ from the music to the Beaumarchais play _Le Barbier de Seville_ by Antoine-Laurent Baudron K354 (1778):










Sonata for two pianos in D K448 (1781):










_Capriccio_ in C K395 (1778):
_Prelude and Fugue_ [_Fantasia no.1_] in C K394 (1782):










Piano Sonata no.8 in C-minor [_Pathétique_] op.13 (1798):
Piano Sonata no.9 in E op.14 no.1 (1798):
Piano Sonata no.10 in G op.14 no.2 (bet. 1798-99):


----------



## Guest002

A bit more tuneful! Franz Ignaz Beck's _Sinfonia No. 2_, Donald Armstrong conducting the New Zealand Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, Piano Concerto No1 - Krystian Zimerman, Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez.*

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto no 2 - Beatrice Rana, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano.*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven, Schubert, Haydn & Others: Piano Works

First Prize Winner Hamamatsu International Piano Competition 2018

Can Çakmur (piano)

Bartók: Out of Doors, Sz. 81, BB89
Beethoven: Adelaide, Op. 46
Haydn: Andante & Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII:6 (Sonata - un piccolo divertimento)
Liszt: Adelaïde de Beethoven, S466a (First Version)
Sasaki: Sacrifice
Say: Black Earth for piano solo
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 8 in E flat major, D568


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Vol.5 CD2


----------



## 13hm13

Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 & 4 & Nutcracker Suite

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13, "Winter Daydreams"
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas

Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17, "Little Russian"
Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36
New Philharmonia Orchestra, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a
Berlin Phiharmonic Orchestra, Ferdinand Leitner


----------



## Guest002

Paul McCreesh and the Gabrieli Consort and Players re-create Giovanni Gabrieli's _Music for San Rocco_.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 5*
_Lahti SO - Vanska_


----------



## Malx

*Frank Martin, Concerto for Violin & Orchestra - Baiba Skride (violin), BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Thierry Fischer.*

*Leos Janacek, Violin Concerto - Baiba Skride (violin), Berlin RSO, Marek Janowski.*

A violinist who seems to be able to get a consistently good tone from her instrument but isn't frightened to dig in when the music requires it.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Too many TC members have been listening to Francis Poulenc of late and, I suspect, _really _enjoying him despite what Boulez said about his work ("it was not progress"); about time I did too as it's been a while. So it's an all-Poulenc day. May listen to _Gloria_ as well in honor of President Biden. Does anyone know what became of Poulenc's daughter, Marie-Ange? Is she a musician?


----------



## Marinera

Vivaldi - Bassoon Concertos, from Zefiro baroque collection box, CD 2. Alberto Grazzi - bassoon, Ensemble Zefiro.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 8

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Flamme

Hannah French presents recent recordings by the BBC National Orchestra of Wales.

Aritiunian: Trumpet Concerto
Simon Höfele, trumpet
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Duncan Ward, conductor

Copland Quiet City
Sarah-Jayne Porsmoguer, cor anglais
Simon Höfele, trumpet
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Duncan Ward, conductor

Rhian Samuels: Clytemnestra 
Ruby Hughes, soprano 
Jac van Steen, conductor

Gipps: Song for Orchestra, Op. 33 
Rumon Gamba, conductor

Richard Blackford: Better Angels of Our Nature 
Emily Pailthorpe (oboe), 
BBC SO 
Martyn Brabbins, conductor
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000rbt8


----------



## Guest002

Gustav Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_.
Leonard Bernstein, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano), René Kollo (tenor)


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Brigg Fair
In a Summer Garden
Appalachia

Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## Vasks

*Schmidt - Symphony #2 (Sinaisky/Naxos) *


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #21 ("Waldstein") - Claudio Arrau


Bartok - Violin Sonata #2 - Szigeti/Bartok


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149385


*Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni*

Concerti a cinque, op. 7 nos. 1-12
Concerti a cinque, op. 9 nos. 1-12
Sinfonia

Anthony Robson, oboe
Catherine Latham, oboe
Collegium Musicum 90
Simon Standage

1995, 1996, 1997; compilation 2013


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Yuja Wang (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## Bourdon

*The King's Delight*


----------



## Helgi

*Mozart: String Quartets K387, K421, K428, K458 & K575*
Hagen Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

ate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano)

Portland State University Chamber Choir
Ethan Sperry


----------



## Baxi

Dimitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)
*Symphony No.1, Op.10
Symphony No.7, Op.60 "Leningrad"*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein
1989









Great recording


----------



## Guest002

Georgy Sviridov's _Hymns and Prayers_. Bogsan Plish directing the Credo Chamber Choir.
Very calm, beautiful and contemplative. In the same genre as Tchaikovsky's _Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom_ or Rachmaninov's _All Night Vigil_. Lovely.


----------



## eljr

Glass: King Lear (original score)

Aaron Diehl Trio

Release Date: 10th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: OMM0141
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## Flamme

Essential Classics - the best in classical music, with Suzy Klein.

0915 Your ideas for companion pieces on the Essential Classics playlist.

1010 Well known musicians reveal their favourite performers.

1100 Essential Five - this week we celebrate the work of five collaborative pianists.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000rbss


----------



## HerbertNorman

Bit of Brahms by these youngsters 
Viktoria Mullova (violin) Piotr Anderszewski (piano)


----------



## Malx

Playing the balance of the Bartok Piano Concerto disc I started earlier in the day.

*Bartok, Piano Concerto No 2 - Leif Ove Andsnes, Berlin PO, Pierre Boulez.*

*Bartok, Piano Concerto No 3 - Hélène Grimaud, LSO, Pierre Boulez.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande*
Roger Désormière









Started listening to this yesterday and will finish today.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 93, 94 'Surprise' & 95

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2
*

This is a well-done box set. The symphonies are recorded with good sound, which this music needs.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> *Bartok, Piano Concerto No 3 - Hélène Grimaud, LSO, Pierre Boulez.*


I didn't realize Grimaud was playing on the 3rd concerto. I have this recording in the Boulez Bartok box and haven't paid much attention to the piano concertos. I've put this one up in my listening queue.


----------



## ELbowe

*Haydn String Quartet in F minor op. 20/5
Both of these are awfully good! 
The Haydn Project
The Emerson String Quartet
Universal Music Group 3 CD set. 
2001 (?)
And Alina Ibragimova part of the Chiaroscuro Quartet ‎
Haydn: 'Sun' Quartets Op. 20 Nos 4-6
BIS 2017*


----------



## Musicaterina

Helgi said:


> *Mozart: String Quartets K387, K421, K428, K458 & K575*
> Hagen Quartett


I like the Hagen Quartett very much. I've got this CD with some string quartets by Beethoven:


----------



## Ad Astra

*Boulez Conducts Debussy & Ravel*​


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet in G Op. 18 No 2

played by the Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## ELbowe

Please excuse the above mess...trying to straighten it out....


----------



## Bourdon

*Leroy Anderson*

*memories are fond of this,(only for older men)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wolfie and Ludo - various piano works part four scattered throughout the rest of today.

_Fantasia no.2_ in C-minor for piano & violin K396 - posth. arr. and comp. for piano by Abbé Maximilian Stadler (1782 inc.)
_Fantasia no.3_ in D-minor K397 (1782):
_March_ in C K408 (1782):










Piano Sonata no.10 in C K330 (1783):
Piano Sonata no.11 in A K331 (1783):










(8) Variations in C on _"Une fièvre brûlante"_ from the opera _Richard Coeur-de-lion_ by André Grétry WoO72 (c. 1795-98):
(10) Variations in B-flat on _"La stessa, la stessissima"_ from the opera _Falstaff_ by Antonio Salieri WoO73 (1799):
(7) Variations in F on _"Kind, willst du ruhig schlafen"_ from the opera _Das unterbrochene Opferfest_ by Peter Winter WoO75 (c. 1792-99):
(8) Variations in F on_ "Tändeln und scherzen"_ from the opera _Soliman II_ by Franz Xaver Süssmayr WoO76 (1799):










Piano Sonata no.11 in B-flat op.22 (1800):
Piano Sonata no.12 in A-flat op.26 (bet. 1800-01):
Piano Sonata no.13 in E-flat op.27 no.1 (1801):
Piano Sonata no.14 in C-sharp minor [_Mondschein-Sonate_] op.27 no.2 (1801):


----------



## Musicaterina

Franz Schubert: String Quintet in C major op. post. 163, D.956

played by the Quartetto di Cremona and Eckart Runge


----------



## SanAntone

*Hugues Dufourt ‎- Les Hivers *
Conductor - Dominique My


----------



## eljr

Tales from the Loop (Original Soundtrack)
Philip Glass & Paul Leonard-Morgan
April 3, 2020


----------



## Musicaterina

Musicaterina said:


> Franz Schubert: String Quintet in C major op. post. 163, D.956
> 
> played by the Quartetto di Cremona and Eckart Runge


Now the same String Quintet by Schubert, this time played by the Hagen Quartett and Heinrich Schiff, as a comparison:


----------



## Merl

Musicaterina said:


> Now the same String Quintet by Schubert, this time played by the Hagen Quartett and Heinrich Schiff, as a comparison:


As I've just said in another thread., try this one. Stunning recording.


----------



## Guest

No.4.


----------



## eljr

Glass: Les Enfants Terribles

Katia & Marielle Labeque (piano)

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4855097
Label: DG
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Tombeau De Couperin*

Boulez gives this a neoclassical sound, with a sense of the impersonal while highlighting different instrumental groups in a way that makes the piece's textures crystal clear. (At least that's how I'm hearing it.)


----------



## Dimace

Another ''holy grail'' recording for me. It isn't only (as usual) the great *Jessye* here, but also my favorite piano accompanist, the Australian pride *Geoffrey Parsons*, the man who has show to hundreds of pianists the right way to accompany the classical singers. Seminar pianist, I love him very much. So, *Richard* again and his divine* Lieder* (plus Malven, a new by this time, undiscovered Lied, which is PERFECT) with the Jessye & Geoffrey destroying the competition.


----------



## Guest002

Michael Collins seems to be popping up a couple of times today. This time as clarinetist with Edward Gardner and the BBC Symphony Orchestra in a performance of Witold Lutosławski's lovely _Prelude taneczene_.

Good CD this one, though I'm only taking one work from it for now.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149408


*Giacomo Puccini*

Turandot

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta

1973, reissued 1984


----------



## Guest002

Lord. The randomiser wants me to have a late night.
Léo Delibes _Lakme_, with Bonynge conducting and Sutherland doing the star vocals! (PS, I know the Big Box of Bonynge came up on Hurwitz not too long ago, but this was a random choice, and I have owned the recording since the 1980s, so just for once, I'm not going to mention him. Oh...)


----------



## SanAntone

*Maxim Shalygin: Todos los fuegos el fuego*
Amstel & Keuris quartets, Maxim Shalygin - conductor









Instrumentation: 8 saxophone players 
Year: 2018 - 2019
Duration: 89'

Premiere: 29th June 2019, Dag in de Branding festival, Zuiderstrandtheater, Den Haag, NL

New composer for me, but someone worth checking ut.


----------



## 13hm13

Stravinsky: L'Oiseau De Feu, Le Sacre Du Printemps, Persephone
MTT, San Francisco Symphony


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening:


----------



## SanAntone

*Händel: Suites Pour Clavecin*
Pierre Hantai









Beautiful sounding instrument and recorded acoustic. One of the best things I've heard from Hantaï.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Jean Sibelius - String Quartet in A Minor, String Quartet in D Minor "Voces Intimae" *

I've always had a hard time connecting to Sibelius and he's a composer I want to focus more energy into lately to appreciate him. From my small sample size I've pieces I've heard his music always comes across as very "dense", which probably won't make a lot of sense to anyone - not in the sense that it's cluttered or have super dense polyphony, rather I hear a lot of tight harmonies and thick layers of sound. So while I _love _that, at that same time it's a lot to take in at once. Someone with more experience could correct this, but Sibelius doesn't really strike me as a catchy tunesmith, but more reminds of Bax in a certain regard.

I really love the String Quartet in A minor which I'm listening to right now. He apparently wrote very few string quartets which is a shame because his style in the medium is mesmerizing. I listened to "Voces Intimae" a while ago which I feel like I missed a crap-ton on the first listen, let's see how it goes the 2nd time around. I might not have been in the right headspace either for it at the time.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1*
_Lazar Berman - BPO - Karajan_


----------



## Joe B




----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan (1977)_


----------



## SanAntone

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E-Flat Major, Op. 82*
Osmo Vanska, Minnesota Orchestra









Now and then I will listen to something out of the ordinary for my usual taste. I have never developed a liking for Sibelius, but from time to time I give a listen to a work, just to test the water. Today it is the 5th symphony.

Who knows maybe today will be when it "clicks" for me.


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Lachner - Symphony No.5 in C-minor, Op.52 "Passionata" (1835)


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 2*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Karajan_


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 5* and * Finlandia*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Karajan (1960)_


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler - Symphony No.6*
Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä









Another "great" composer that never clicked with me. Again, I periodically listen to one of the symphonies - but try as I might, I don't fall in love with this music. It's okay - but doesn't excite my mind or heart. Anyway, I'll listen, and give it yet another chance.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

Winner - Piano
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2016
Winner - Piano
Shortlisted - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2017
Shortlisted - Instrumental
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
Awards Issue 2016
Editor's Choice


----------



## SanAntone

SanAntone said:


> *Mahler - Symphony No.6*
> Minnesota Orchestra
> Osmo Vänskä
> 
> View attachment 149421
> 
> 
> Another "great" composer that never clicked with me. Again, I periodically listen to one of the symphonies - but try as I might, I don't fall in love with this music. It's okay - but doesn't excite my mind or heart. Anyway, I'll listen, and give it yet another chance.


Loving this. I have to say, I may have broken through with Mahler.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Canons and Musical Jokes

Stefan Tauber (tenor), Martin Weiser (bass), Franz Schneckenleitner (bass), Wolfgang Däuble (cello), Thomas Holmes (piano), Claudia Schlemmer (soprano), Luka Kusztrich (violin), Benjamin Lichtenegger (violin), Lara Kusztrich (violin), Dominik Hellsberg (violin)

Cantus Novus Wien, Ensemble Tamanial


----------



## Gothos

Music for reflection.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2019
Editor's Choice
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
September 2019
Nouveauté
Nominee - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Concerto
Critics' Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2019
Critics' Choice


----------



## Guest

Concerto No.2 tonight--wow! An amazing performance. (His last name is more commonly spelled Zhukov.)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2

Live from Aix Easter Festival 2016

Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz (violins), Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme (violas) & Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen (cellos)


----------



## Baxi

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Tombeau De Couperin*
> 
> Boulez gives this a neoclassical sound, with a sense of the impersonal while highlighting different instrumental groups in a way that makes the piece's textures crystal clear. (At least that's how I'm hearing it.)
> 
> View attachment 149403


...an 'must have' Mega Box!!!


----------



## Malx

Second Opera of the month from the Strauss complete Operas box I have set myself the target of listening through this year.
A live recording of the early and concise Feuersnot that features in a couple of the main roles *Gundula Janowitz & John Shirley-Quirk.*

*R Strauss, Feuersnot - Soloists, Deutsches Symphonieorchester Berlin, Erich Leinsdorf.*










When looking for the image on Amazon I had to have a little smug smile to myself noting that it is currently for sale (new) from £149 - I paid £14.30 including postage (new) from Amazon in 2017.
Now for the first coffee of the day


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Complete Piano Trios

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Tanja Tetzlaff (cello)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wolfie and Ludo - various piano works part five for between now and early afternoon.

Eight variations in F on the chorus _"Dieu d'amour"_ from the opera _Les mariages samnites_ by André Grétry K352 (1781):
Twelve variations in C on the French song _"Ah, vous dirai-je, Maman"_ K265 (1781 or 1782):
Six variations in F on the aria _"Salve tu, Domine"_ from the opera _I filosofi immaginarii_ by Giovanni Paisiello K398 (1783):
Ten variations in G on the aria _"Unser dummer Pöbel meint"_ from the comic opera _La rencontre imprévue_ by Christoph Willibald Gluck K455 (1784):
Piano Sonata no.12 in F K332 (1783):
Piano Sonata no.13 in B-flat K333 (1783-84):










_(7) Bagatelles_ op.33 (1802):










Piano Sonata no.15 in D [_Pastoral_] op.28 (1801):
Piano Sonata no.16 in G op.31 no.1 (1802):
Piano Sonata no.17 in D-minor [_Sturm-Sonate_] op.31 no.2 (1802):
Piano Sonata no.18 in E-flat op.31 no.3 (1802):










(6) Variations in F on an original theme op.34 (1802):


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem

Anja Harteros (soprano), Elīna Garanča (mezzo), Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), René Pape (bass)

Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala, Milan, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## flamencosketches

SanAntone said:


> Loving this. I have to say, I may have broken through with Mahler.


Great to hear, San Antone. Mahler has brought a lot of enrichment to my life, though I must say there are months and months that go by where I just don't want to hear his music, and I'm in one of those periods now.

What did you think of the Sibelius?


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No.15 in A minor, op.132. Guarneri Quartet

First time with this set which I got yesterday. So far, so good. I am finding much to admire in the Guarneri Quartet. I really like the recordings they made as a young quartet with Arthur Rubinstein late in his life, and it seems they also have a good feel for Beethoven.


----------



## Guest002

Louis-Nicolas Clérambault's _La Muse de l'Opera ou les Caractères liriques_.
Martin Gester, Le Parlement de Musique and Salomé Haller doing some lovely soprano vocals.
There is some very adventurous (for the 18th Century!) orchestration going on in this piece!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Vol.6 CD1


----------



## Guest002

Charles Alkan's _Esquisses_, played well by Laurent Martin.

PS. Is anyone else finding that accessing and posting to this thread is getting quite slow, whereas accessing any other part of the site is not? I'm wondering if it's time to wrap up this version of the thread and break out part VII??


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré - Piano Quartet Nos. 1 & 2

The Nash Ensemble


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius Violin Concerto*
_Kavakos - Lahti SO - Vanska_










*
Bach - Cello Suites*
_Pieter Wispelwey (2012)_


----------



## Malx

A mixed bag of concertos listened to this morning - very enjoyable.

*Bartok, Concerto for Two Pianos, Percussion and Orchestra - Tamara Stefanovich/ Pierre-Laurent Aimard (pianos), Nigel Thomas/ Neil Percy (percussion) Berlin PO, Pierre Boulez.*

*Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Lisa Batiashvili (violin), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim.*

*Shostakovich, Violin Concerto No 1 - Midori (violin), Berlin PO, Claudio Abbado.*

*R Strauss, Horn Concertos 1 & 2 - David Pyatt (horn), The Britten Sinfonia, Nicolas Cleobury.*


----------



## Tero

I have almost all the Vivaldi opus works for violin and string orchestras, though some sonatas may still be missing. It's rare that I find one or two notable concertos on a disc. I have the Naive label discs that keep coming out a disc at time. They are not bad, I just need to have a concerto on a disc that I put al little check mark next to, saying "nice melody." This new disc by Guglielmo et al: Lost Concertos for Anna Maria is pretty much all good. You will recognize the sort of very "muscular" and determined pace of the work as Vivaldi instantly. I broke a phone screen glass protector and had to order some from Amazon. I had to fill the order to 25 dollars (I do not have Prime) so this disc was the result of 5 minutes shopping.

The RV numbers are in the 700s and 800s.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Saint-Saëns: 3d Violin Concerto
Andantino of this work has always touched me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

CD 2

On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Summer Night on the River
A Song before Sunrise
La Calinda
Fennimore and Gerda (intermezzo)
The Walk to the Paradise Garden
Irmelin Prelude
A Song of Summer

Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## Ad Astra

haziz said:


> *
> Bach - Cello Suites*
> _Pieter Wispelwey (2012)_


You made me want to give this a spin. Having had the pleasure to see a live performance from Mr. Wispelwey while in High School he's always been a go to for me.


----------



## Guest002

Jacques Ibert's _Bacchanale_.
Louis Frémaux and the City of Brimingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas & Hungarian Dances

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) & Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schumann: Violin Sonata #1







*


----------



## SanAntone

flamencosketches said:


> Great to hear, San Antone. Mahler has brought a lot of enrichment to my life, though I must say there are months and months that go by where I just don't want to hear his music, and I'm in one of those periods now.
> 
> What did you think of the Sibelius?


No comment, yet. His music may take longer for me to enjoy, or more exposure, or it may never happen. For now, I will continue with Mahler, a symphony at a time, for as long as my interest holds.


----------



## Guest002

Florent Schmitt's _Symphonie concertante_.
David Robertson, Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte Carlo, Hüseyin Sermet (piano)

This is exciting stuff


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #23 ("Appassionata") - Claudio Arrau


Schubert - "Trout" Quintet - Amadeus Quartet/Gilels


Piazzolla - Tango Suite - Assad Duo (guitars)


----------



## haziz

Ad Astra said:


> You made me want to give this a spin. Having had the pleasure to see a live performance from Mr. Wispelwey while in High School he's always been a go to for me.


I did hear Pieter Wispelwey perform all 6 suites in one concert at Alice Tully Hall in Lincoln Center a few years ago. Sat at his feet basically a meter or two directly in front of him in the first row. It was magical! I made a trip back to NYC just for the weekend to attend the concert.

I did also attend a performance of the Brahms Cello Sonatas with him and Lazic much closer to home.

I have all three recordings of the Cello Suites by him. The most recent (2012) is my favorite, but they are all great.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

I haven't heard this one in a long time. I have tons of Eroicas, so I appreciate it when conductors put a different spin on a piece. In this one, I like the smoothness and sense of the long compositional line he draws out in his interpretation.


----------



## haziz

Brahms - Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto 
Heifetz - Chicago SO - Reiner


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Symphony No. 20, Soir de fête & The Tempest

RTBF Symphony Orchestra, Jose Serebrier


----------



## eljr

Clucas: Requiem, Mater Dei, Lux Hominum & My God, My God

Margaret Crossland, Julia Field, Andrew Isherwood

Vasari, Jeremy Backhouse

Release Date: 1st Jan 1994
Catalogue No: CACD88020
Label: Cala
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

SanAntone said:


> Now and then I will listen to something out of the ordinary for my usual taste. I have never developed a liking for Sibelius, but from time to time I give a listen to a work, just to test the water. Today it is the 5th symphony.
> 
> Who knows maybe today will be when it "clicks" for me.


One book that helped me with Sibelius is David Hurwitz's Sibelius, The Orchestral Works. He has a talent for pointing out what is going on in a conversational but not overly technical way. And that will give you enough of an introduction that from there, you can branch out to writers who like the obtuse and the technical.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bax*

First time for a Bax symphony

CD 1 Symphony No.1 & 6


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


>


Think I will steal this idea in a while. :tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Auber - Overture to "Fra Diavolo" (Cambrling/EMI)
Franck - Violin Sonata (Perlman/London)
Bizet - Carmen Suite #2 (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## Ad Astra

haziz said:


> I did hear Pieter Wispelwey perform all 6 suites in one concert at Alice Tully Hall in Lincoln Center a few years ago. Sat at his feet basically a meter or two directly in front of him in the first row. It was magical! I made a trip back to NYC just for the weekend to attend the concert.
> 
> I did also attend a performance of the Brahms Cello Sonatas with him and Lazic much closer to home.
> 
> I have all three recordings of the Cello Suites by him. The most recent (2012) is my favorite, but they are all great.


I am always happy for people to experience live music. I am glad it was a good performance. As for recordings yes we have all of them to and I agree there is a maturity to the 2012 recording that only comes after a lifetime. It is by far the best of his recordings not just Bach but all are great.


----------



## Guest002

Edward Elgar's _The Music Makers_.
Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra, Janet Baker, Nicolai Gedda, Helen Watts


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149431


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Orchestral Suites

Suite No. 1 in C major, BWV 1066
Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV 1067
Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV 1068
Suite No. 4 in D major, BWV 1069

Boston Baroque
Martin Pearlman

2004


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor*
Henryk Szeryng, violin
SWR Symphony Orchestra
Hans Rosbaud, cond.
rec. 1957


----------



## Malx

Sticking with concertos for now.

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No 2 - Daniel Barenboim (piano), New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*


----------



## bavlf

Box set, jubilee Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos, K. 365 & Concerto for 3 Pianos, K. 242 & Serenade in G Major, K. 525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'

Robert Fizdale (piano), Arthur Gold (piano), Leonard Bernstein (piano)


----------



## Guest002

Now I know Hurwitz did an 'ideal' Tchaikovsky cycle video recently, but I have no idea what was in it, because that's one I've not gotten around to yet. But the randomizer has other thoughts on the matter:

Peter Ilich Tchaikovsky's _Symphony No. 1_.
Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

I am not a great Tchaikovskian, so I have no idea if this is a good/great/indifferent recording or not, but I'm enjoying it more than I expected to!


----------



## haziz

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 149435
> 
> ..................................
> 
> Peter Ilich Tchaikovsky's _Symphony No. 1_.
> Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> I am not a great Tchaikovskian, so I have no idea if this is a good/great/indifferent recording or not, but I'm enjoying it more than I expected to!


Tchaikovsky's first 3 symphonies are great, and are almost at the same level as 4-6. They really should be heard, played, recorded more. But then I am a Tchaikovsky nut!


----------



## haziz

Beethoven- Symphony # 3
Danish Chmber Orchestra - Adam Fischer


----------



## SanAntone

*Höller: String Quartets (and More)*


----------



## Helgi

*Haydn: String Quartets Op. 54*
Auryn Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Rachmaninov*

piano concerto No. 2 mono (1959)
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Kurt Sanderling


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Ce matin, un peu plus de Poulenc :


----------



## Guest002

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Ce matin, un peu plus de Poulenc


Il pleut Poulenc! Ou est mon parapluie?! Quand cela cessera-t-il?

Je soupçonne: jamais! Ah Ha: Amant de Poulenc, vous avez été exposé!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wolfie and Ludo - various piano works part six for the rest of today.

Piano Sonata no.14 in C-minor K457 (1784):
_Fantasia no.4_ in C-minor K475 (1785):
Twelve variations in B-flat on an original theme K500 (1786):










_Kleine Trauermarsch_ in C-minor K453a (1784):
_Rondo no.1_ in D K485 (1786):
_Rondo no.3_ in A-minor K511 (1787):










Sonata in F for piano duet K497 (1786):
Five variations in G on an original theme K501 (1786):










(5) Variations in D on _"Rule, Britannia!"_ from the masque _Alfred_ by Thomas Arne WoO79 (1803):
_Andante favori_ WoO57 - original middle movement from Piano Sonata no.21 op.53 (bet. 1803-04):










Piano Sonata no.21 in C [_Waldstein-Sonate_] op.53 (bet. 1803-04):
Piano Sonata no.22 in F op.54 (1804):
Piano Sonata no.23 in F-minor [_Appassionata_] op.57 (bet. 1804-06):


----------



## Guest002

Ernest Bloch's _Three Jewish Poems_.
Dalia Sternberg, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## haziz

Grieg - Piano Concerto 
Stephen Kovacevich - BBC SO - Colin Davis


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Il pleut Poulenc! Ou est mon parapluie?! Quand cela cessera-t-il?
> 
> Je soupçonne: jamais! Ah Ha: Amant de Poulenc, vous avez été exposé!


Ouais, je l'avoue: j'aime bien ce compositeur et surtout ses mélodies. Que sa musique tombe à seaux! Il m'a tant manqué, vous savez, il y a quelques temps que je ne l'avais pas écouté, quelques jours même. :lol: (Vous savez que c'est un grand ami de votre Britten...) On peut se tutoyer?


----------



## Malx

Its like Brexit never happened guys


----------



## Musicaterina

Franz Schubert: Forellenquintett (Trout Quintet)

played by the Schubert Ensemble

Simon Blendis - violin
Douglas Paterson - viola
Jane Salmon - cello
Peter Buckoke - double bass
William Howard - piano


----------



## Guest002

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Ouais, je l'avoue: j'aime bien ce compositeur et surtout ses mélodies. Que sa musique tombe à seaux! Il m'a tant manqué, vous savez, il y a quelques temps que je ne l'avais pas écouté, quelques jours même. :lol: (Vous savez que c'est un grand ami de votre Britten...) On peut se tutoyer?


J'ai peur que mon français appris dans les livres ne soit pas à la hauteur! Mais j'aime aussi Poulenc et c'est agréable de vous voir vous enthousiasmer pour lui 

Ich habe jedoch eine ernste Frage: Warum bist du nach einem Film aus den 1920er Jahren benannt? Warum deutscher Expressionismus?


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> Its like Brexit never happened guys


For some of us (i.e., Australian-English), it never has.


----------



## Guest002

Well, it's not February 2nd yet, so we're still safe.
Giovanni Gabrieli and assorted Christmas-related music performed by Roland Wilson, La Capella Ducale, Music Fiata


----------



## haziz

Grieg - Peer Gynt Suites 1 & 2
San Francisco Symphony - Blomstedt


----------



## Rambler

*The World of Britten* on Decca









A good introduction to Britten for those new to the composer. Nothing particularly difficult here. I think I picked this up in a sale decades ago!


----------



## eljr

Spirit, Strength & Sorrow

Five settings of the Stabat Mater

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

Release Date: 3rd Nov 2014
Catalogue No: COR16127
Label: Coro
Series: Genesis Foundation
Length: 68 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
January 2015
Editor's Choice


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major, Hob I:98

played by the Orchestra of the 18th Century, conducted by Frans Brüggen.


----------



## SanAntone

*Aho: Double Bass Concerto
*


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I took in all of Haydn's London Symphonies in well fell swoop with 5 CDs by Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic Orchestra:

1. *Haydn*: _Symphony #93, 94 "Surprise" & 95_
2. *Haydn*: _Symphony #96 "The Miracle" & 97_
3. *Haydn*: _Symphony #98 & 99_

from Leonard Bernstein: The Royal Collection VOL. 34

4. *Haydn*: _Symphony#100 "Military", 102 & 104 "London"_
5. *Haydn*: _Symphony #101 "The Clock" & 104 "Drum Roll"_

from Leonard Bernstein: The Royal Collection VOL. 35

It's always been interesting to me that as much as Bernstein tried to be the heavy devoting so much to making himself the self-appointed patron saint of Mahler, that Bernstein seemed so solid and exemplar at Haydn. Where Mahler is moody and brooding; Haydn and emotionally uncluttered and joyful. Where Mahler is long-winded: Haydn is brief and economical. Where Mahler pushes Romanticism, Late-Romanticism, and the spirit of Beethoven's 9th to the limits; Haydn is the essence of balance and Classicism. As composers of symphonies, Mahler and Haydn could not be further apart on the spectrum. So without taking a thing away from Bernstein's Mahler which is good, and at least deserves recognition for bringing Mahler to the forefront of the repertoire; Bernstein's Haydn is ironically the greater achievement as Bernstein captures the essence of Haydn in a way that is happy and exuberant, with a high-energy sense of forward thrust and flow.

This is sort of along the same lines that I see Bernstein's contemporary and rival, Herbert Von Karajan; another "heavy" who turned out recording after recording of the symphonies of Beethoven, Brahms, Bruckner, Mahler, sometimes several times over; and while I can appreciate the devotion Karajan had to those titanic masterpieces, I keep thinking that one of Karajan's greatest achievement was turning out a really well-done and intense Ravel's _Bolero_.


----------



## Guest002

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 7 (which might be my favourite, though I suspect the Castrol GTX Oil fan in me might be to blame!)
Claudio Abbado and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Coach G

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 149449
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 7 (which might be my favourite, though I suspect the Castrol GTX Oil fan in me might be to blame!)
> Claudio Abbado and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


Interesting you say that. I've always considered the best of Mahler's symphonies to be front-loaded (#1,2,3 & 4) while Bruckner's were back-loaded (#8 & 9); but lately I've taken a shine to Mahler's 7th, which is interesting because for years it mostly mystified me whenever I heard it and I more-or-less avoided it for a long time.


----------



## Guest002

Coach G said:


> Interesting you say that. I've always considered the best of Mahler's symphonies to be front-loaded (#1,2,3 & 4) while Bruckner's were back-loaded (#8 & 9); but lately I've taken a shine to Mahler's 7th, which is interesting because for years it mostly mystified me whenever I heard it and I more-or-less avoided it for a long time.


It was the mysticism that won me over, I think. It was one of the first LPs I ever bought with my own pocket money (not having the faintest idea what I was buying, natch), and the weirdness of it absolutely fascinated me for the longest time. I have never understood it, but I love it anyway.

PS. WHat an _excellent_ page number in the thread. I like "1913" a lot.


----------



## Ad Astra

*Brahms: Final Piano Pieces* - Stephen Hough​


----------



## Rambler

*Piano Music by William Alwyn* Mark Bebbington on Somm
















William Alwyn is, I suppose, a second tier English 20th century composer. I find his music very appealing, whilst not exactly earth shattering. This disc also includes a sonatina by his wife (Doreen Carwithen).

A rather nice recording of pieces mainly being recorded for the first time.


----------



## eljr

Voces8: Winter

Voces8

Release Date: 21st Oct 2016
Catalogue No: 4830968
Label: Decca
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Rambler

*The Film Music of Sir Malcolm Arnold Vol. 2* BBC Philharmonic conducted by Rumon Gamba on Chandos
















Another second tier English 20th century composer - Sir Malcolm Arnold. An attractive disc of film music

The films here (largely 1950's) are a bit before my time, and I don't recall seeing any of them (except the St. Trinian's which I'm sure I must have seen in my youth). Whether they have any great merit as films I couldn't say. But the music here is rather nostalgic to me, and in many ways I prefer the film music of this era to more modern film music.

Pretty good recording here as well.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149456


Arie di bravura

Diana Damrau, soprano
Le Cercle de l'Harmonie
Jérémie Rhorer, direction

2007


----------



## starthrower

This is just about the most beautiful three hours of music I've had the pleasure of listening to. I'm streaming this Kempe recording. I have the 1962 live Sawallisch CD set which is great as well.


----------



## Guest

A wonderful performance, and my, doesn't her Fazioli piano sound great?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

SanAntone said:


> *Aho: Double Bass Concerto
> *
> View attachment 149447


Let me know what you think of it. It's a very unique piece and I've never heard that unorthodox approach he takes to concerto writing from anyone else before


----------



## Bkeske

Have been hunting for a nice copy, and this one certainly is. Just came in the mail today.

Benjamin Britten conducts Britten - War Requiem. The London Symphony Orchestra and The Milos Ensemble with The Bach Choir and The Highgate School for Boys Choir. London 2LP box set 1963 Stereo.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Malx said:


> Its like Brexit never happened guys


It shouldn't have, IMNSHO. But, being a Brit trapped in an American's body, I was not allowed to vote and stem the tide...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> J'ai peur que mon français appris dans les livres ne soit pas à la hauteur! Mais j'aime aussi Poulenc et c'est agréable de vous voir vous enthousiasmer pour lui
> 
> Ich habe jedoch eine ernste Frage: Warum bist du nach einem Film aus den 1920er Jahren benannt? Warum deutscher Expressionismus?


Ganz einfach, mag ich den Film am liebsten. Auch hab' ich den Expressionismus viel studiert und hoffe noch etwas Neues über diesen Stil (Malerei) zu schreiben. Als ich mein Benutzerbild wählte, dacht' ich an den alten Doktor, der auch eine neue Identität wählen musste :


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Kaija Saariaho - Orion (2008)*

A contemporary orchestral piece. I'm a big fan of this: super detailed and subtle orchestration with a very cosmic feel throughout. The firey, forboding and intense first movement is followed by a very atmospheric section with elements of serialism and eerie, vivid atmosphere that's very ethereal. The final movement wraps things up in dramatic fashion and is filled with cascading lines beautifully woven together. Highly reccomended from my end.


----------



## Coach G

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> It shouldn't have, IMNSHO. But, being a Brit trapped in an American's body, I was not allowed to vote and stem the tide...


A Brit trapped in an American body? Have your DNA checked. My Dad has a friend, and though she has no Italian ethnicity that she knew of, she has always been in love with all things Italian; Italian food, Italian music, took many trips to Italy, etc. She did one of those DNA tests and when it came back something like 1-2% Italian, she was so happy and said, "I KNEW it!"


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Ganz einfach, mag ich den Film am liebsten. Auch hab' ich den Expressionismus viel studiert und hoffe noch etwas Neues über diesen Stil (Malerei) zu schreiben. Als ich mein Benutzerbild wählte, dacht' ich an den alten Doktor, der auch eine neue Identität wählen musste :
> 
> View attachment 149458


Es freut mich dass es so viele Mitglieder hier gibt, die so hervorragend deutsch können!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Coach G said:


> A Brit trapped in an American body? Have your DNA checked. My Dad has a friend, and though she has no Italian ethnicity that she knew of, she has always been in love with all things Italian; Italian food, Italian music, took many trips to Italy, etc. She did one of those DNA tests and when it came back something like 1-2% Italian, she was so happy and said, "I KNEW it!"


My Dad submitted his DNA before he died, so I can rely on his test (I think! :lol and from the results of that (Over 45% Brit) perhaps I should have demanded to vote...Damn' that _Declaration of Independence_, I could be getting free (and really excellent) health care! Well, back to Music, British Music, in fact. Does England have more "light music" than any other nation? One wonders... "Puffin Billy" by Edward White, included herein, was btw the theme music for _Captain Kangaroo_! :


----------



## Bkeske

Martinů - String Quartet #5, Janáček Quartet & String Quartet #7, Vlach Quartet. Supraphon 1980 Czechoslovakia


----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "Moorland Elegies":


----------



## Coach G

This afternoon and evening I loaded the CD player with 5 more from the Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition:

1. *Schubert*: _Symphony #8 "Unfinished"_ & _9 "The Great"_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Sony's Leonard Bernstein: The Royal Edition VOL 72
2-3: *Haydn*: _The "Paris" Symphonies: Symphony #83 "The Bear"; #83 "The Hen"; #84; #85 "The Queen"; #86 & 87_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Sony's Leonard Bernstein: The Royal Edition VOL 33
4. *Prokofiev*: _Symphony #1 "Classical Symphony" & 5 _(Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Sony's Leonard Bernstein: The Royal Edition VOL 84
5. *Chabrier*: _Espana_; *de Falla*: _El Amor Brujo_; _Fanfare pour une Fete_; _Interlude and Dance from La Vida Breve_; _The Three Cornered Hat: Suites #1 & 2_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Marilyn Horne on _Amor Brujo_) Sony's Leonard Bernstein: The Royal Edition VOL 75

More outstanding music by Leonard Bernstein from the fantastic Columbia years with the New York Phiharmonic Orchestra, and maybe it was Bernstein's Broadway and Jazz sensibility that really made the New Yorkers swing! We start with the two most famous symphonies by Schubert, though the others are also worth hearing. Next up are Haydn's _Paris Symphonies #83-87_, and I think I like the _Paris Symphonies_ as much or even more than the _London Symphonies_ as the _Paris_ set has a more rustic edge. How's that for _A Tale of Two Cities_? We follow up with Prokofiev's _Classical Symphony_, a fitting segue out of Haydn as it was dedicated to Haydn and composed with Haydn in mind, capturing all Haydn's exuberance and fun. But Prokofiev's _Symphony #5_ is good too, especially as Bernstein really unlocks the flavor. We end with some fun filler material by Chabrier and some really great Spanish music by de Falla that really takes me back to Spain where my wife and I once traveled on our honeymoon; and I'd love to back there with our youngest son and grandson if this miserable era of COVID-19 ever comes to an end.


----------



## Bkeske

Always skip over this LP, but, tonight, it gets played. It *is* a very nice recording.

Vivaldi - The Four Seasons. English Chamber Orchestra with Henryk Szeryng conductor and violin. Philips reissue, Netherlands pressing. Unknown release date.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21

Alexis Weissenberg (piano)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski


----------



## 13hm13

Vaughan Williams / The Symphonies / A. Davis / BBC SO / Teldec


----------



## Bkeske

Vittorio Negri Bryks conducts Albinoni - Concerti A Cinque, Op.9, Concerti Nos.1, 4, 7 & 10 For Solo Violin. Italian Baroque Ensemble with Cesare Ferraresi, violin. Dover 1964


----------



## Coach G

Bkeske said:


> Always skip over this LP, but, tonight, it gets played. It *is* a very nice recording.
> 
> Vivaldi - The Four Seasons. English Chamber Orchestra with Henryk Szeryng conductor and violin. Philips reissue, Netherlands pressing. Unknown release date.
> 
> View attachment 149461


I saw an interview with Itzhak Perlman who said that every time he hears a violinist on the radio and doesn't know who it is, but can tell that whoever it is, the person is REALLY, REALLY, good; it's almost always Henryk Szeryng.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Orchestral Music

Iona Brown & Hugh Bean (violins), Denis Vigay (cello), John Toll (harpsichord)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner

Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
Concerto a due cori in F major, HWV 333
Concerto a due cori in F major, HWV 334
Concerto a due cori No. 1 in B flat major HWV 332
Concerto grosso in C, HWV 318 'Alexander's Feast'
Overture HWV 337


----------



## Bkeske

Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducts Bach - Violin Concertos on Original Instruments; Konzert Für Zwei Violinen D-moll, BWV 1043, Violinkonzert E-dur, BWV 1042, and Violinkonzert A-moll, BWV 1041. Concentus Musicus Wien.

Telefunken, German pressing. Unknown exact release date, 1977-81.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Beatus vir, RV59/ Nulla in Mundo Pax Sincera in E major /Lauda Jerusalem RV609/Canta in Prato in A major RV623

Jennifer Smith (soprano)
Lausanne Vocal Ensemble, Lausanne Instrumental Ensemble, Lausanne Chamber Orchestra
Michel Corboz


----------



## Gothos

One of my favourite violin albums.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Brahms: Lieder

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Malcolm Martineau (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## Ad Astra

Fazioli said:


> A wonderful performance, and my, doesn't her Fazioli piano sound great?


Is this a new recording or another reissue? So many cover variations of this she's worse than Gould. haha


----------



## Malx

Ad Astra said:


> Is this a new recording or another reissue? So many cover variations of this she's worse than Gould. haha


This is Hewitt's second recording of the Goldbergs, the first being in 1999 but apart from that original recording reappearing in a box set of her complete Bach recordings and the 30 year Hyperion anniversary box I'm not aware of it being rereleased in multiple covers.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 9 - Moscow PO, Kirll Kondrashin.*

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 4 - Hans Richter-Haaser, Philharmonia Orchstra, István Kertész.*

Two impressive accounts of these works to start the day.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wolfie and Ludo - various piano works part seven for late morning and early afternoon.

Sonata for piano duet in C K521 (1787):










Six variations in F on an original theme K54 (1788):
Piano Sonata no.15 in F K533 (1788):
Piano Sonata no.16 in C K545 (1788):










_Adagio_ in B-minor K540 (1788):
_Minuet_ in D K355 (1789):










(6) Variations in D on an original theme op.76 (1809):










Piano Sonata no.24 in F-sharp op.78 (1809):
Piano Sonata no.25 in G op.79 (1809):
Piano Sonata no.26 in E-flat [_Les Adieux_] op.81a (bet. 1809-10):


----------



## Rogerx

Now CD 3 playing


----------



## Chilham

Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 1

Herbert Blomstedt

Staatskapelle Dresden, Sabine Meyer


----------



## Guest002

One of my favourite CDs, because it has the complete _Checkmate_, but this morning, the randomiser has 'only' chosen the _Melée fantasque_, which is a fun piece too, also by Arthur Bliss.

David Lloyd-Jones and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra make a good fist of it.


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, Concerto for Violin & Orchestra No 1 + Concerto for Viola & Orchestra* - Gidon Kremer, Yuri Bashmet*, Berlin PO, Pierre Boulez.*


----------



## Guest002

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Ganz einfach, mag ich den Film am liebsten. Auch hab' ich den Expressionismus viel studiert und hoffe noch etwas Neues über diesen Stil (Malerei) zu schreiben. Als ich mein Benutzerbild wählte, dacht' ich an den alten Doktor, der auch eine neue Identität wählen musste :
> 
> View attachment 149458


I am grateful for the explanation! I had never heard of the film, but your 'handle' -and the spooky-looking avatar!- intrigued me, so had checked it out. It seems generally to be regarded as a masterpiece, so I shall have to watch it one day!


----------



## Chilham

Mahler: Symphony No. 6

Riccardo Chailly

Concertgebouworkest


----------



## Ad Astra

Malx said:


> This is Hewitt's second recording of the Goldbergs, the first being in 1999 but apart from that original recording reappearing in a box set of her complete Bach recordings and the 30 year Hyperion anniversary box I'm not aware of it being rereleased in multiple covers.


The covers must vary by region which is standard practice as far as I know. Roger posted DBP's Bach's WTC with a different cover to my own copy. I could be wrong however thanks for replying.


----------



## Malx

*Humphrey Searle, Symphonies Nos 2 & 3 - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.*


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky & Sinfonia Concertante

Vera Soukupová (mezzo-soprano), André Navarra (cello)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Karel Ancerl


----------



## Guest002

Where's the 'embarrassed face' emoji? 
Close enough.
James Horner's filmscore for 'Titanic'. Picked for me at random, and I don't mind because I enjoy it a lot. It probably shouldn't be in my 'classical music' collection, however!

(And I always turn it off when that ghastly Canadian woman starts a'bawling and a'screeching out the big tune, in case anyone wondered!)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> *Humphrey Searle, Symphonies Nos 2 & 3 - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.*


I've probably said it before but Searle is another of those really interesting composers who remain criminally under-represented on disc.


----------



## Bourdon

*Louis Couperin*

*just arrived*

We had to wait for years for this fourth volume and I can do nothing else than immediately listen to these again very beautifully played Harpsichord works by Louis Couperin.
The Harpsichord used is a Ruckers, Antwerp 1640


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios 1 and 2

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b041xxb2








Another chance to hear Juanjo Mena conduct the BBC Philharmonic in Mendelssohn's Fingal's Cave overture and Mahler's First Symphony. Stephen Hough joins them as soloist in Schumann's Piano Concerto.

From the Bridgewater Hall in Manchester

Presented by Christopher Cook

Mendelssohn: Overture, The Hebrides (Fingal's Cave)
Schumann: Piano Concerto

8.10
Schumann: Fantasy Piece Op 12 No 1, 'In der Nacht'
Bowen: Romances Nos 1 and 2

8.30
Mahler: Symphony No 1

Nature in all its gentleness and wildness colours this programme of romantic music, from the gentle first notes of Mahler's Symphony, with its blossoming of Spring and bird calls, to a depiction of turbulent seas off the west coast of Scotland as experienced by the twenty year old Mendelssohn. Schumann's great outpouring of his love for Clara is epitomised in his glowing Piano Concerto.
Programme first broadcast live on 2 May 2014

Followed by a selection of trio sonatas on disc.


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> *Aho: Double Bass Concerto
> *


Seems a good idea.


----------



## Guest002

Ernest 'Jack' Moeran's _Overture for a Masque_.
JoAnn Falletta, Ulster Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Musicaterina said:


> Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 98 in B flat major, Hob I:98
> 
> played by the Orchestra of the 18th Century, conducted by Frans Brüggen.


I stole this idea from you!


----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Miller leading the Royal Northern Sinfonia in music by Aaron Jay Kernis:


----------



## Dimace

This moment:* Chicago SO, Sir Georg and Vladimir, performing Beethoven's 5 Piano Concertos.* Nice recording with historical nuage from two guys are not exactly Beethoven's experts. (Decca 4XLPBS, 1973)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #24, Op. 78 - Claudio Arrau
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #25, Op. 79 - Claudio Arrau


Janacek - Sinfonietta - Mackerras/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Taneyev - Suite de Concert, Cantata 'Ioanna Damaskin' - Thomas Sanderling


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Vol.7 CD 1


----------



## Helgi

*Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 Nos. 1, 6 & 4 + Op. 42*
Párkányi Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## Guest002

Arthur Honegger's _Rugby_.
Charles Dutoit and the Bavarian Radio Orchestra.
I've seen more enticing album art, but the music is fortunately fine all by itself.


----------



## Guest002

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber: _Violin Sonatas from the Kremsier Archive_.
Anton Steck on violin, with friends.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2" and "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149483


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Original Lute Works

Suite in G minor, BWV 995
Prelude, Fugue, and Allegro in E-flat major, BWV 998
Suite in E major, BWV 1006a

Joachim Held, lute

2013


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I am grateful for the explanation! I had never heard of the film, but your 'handle' -and the spooky-looking avatar!- intrigued me, so had checked it out. It seems generally to be regarded as a masterpiece, so I shall have to watch it one day!


Verpassen Sie nicht den Film, bitte. :trp:


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'/ Tchaikovsky: Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Musicaterina

Three cello concertos by Carl Stamitz played by Christian Benda and the Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bax*

What I like about Bax so far is its colorful instrumentation that has a very personal and attractive character.
Now a recommended CD with tone poems suitable for listening at the Christmas tree as I have been informed.


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture (Karajan/DGG)
Bruch - Scottish Fantasy (Heifetz/RCA)*


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Bourdon said:


> *Bax*
> 
> What I like about Bax so far is its colorful instrumentation that has a very personal and attractive character.
> Now a recommended CD with tone poems suitable for listening at the Christmas tree as I have been informed.


I got really into Bax a while ago, I agree he's a really tremendous musical personality. Symphonies 2 & 5 (the ones I've heard so far) are top-notch and he has a wealth of excellent chamber music. I haven't been able to get into the tone poems like Tintagel and November Woods etc. as much, even though those are the Bax bread and butter staples everybody loves


----------



## Bkeske

From the : Boulez, The Cleveland Orchestra - Conductors & Orchestras. 8 CD box set, Deutsche Grammophon, released 2017

CD 6


----------



## ELbowe

*What wonderful mesmerising harmony!
After Silence
Voces8 
VOCES8 Records 
(on-line) UK 2020*


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Bournemouth Sinfonietta in music by John Rutter:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wolfie and Ludo - various piano works part eight for late afternoon and early evening.

Piano Sonata no.17 in B-flat K570 (1789):
Piano Sonata no.18 in D K576 (1789):
Nine Variations in D on a minuet by Jean-Pierre Duport K573 (1789):










_Eine Kleine Gigue_ in G K574 (1789):
_Adagio_ in C for glass harmonica, arr. for piano K356/K617a (1791):










_Bagatelle_ in A-minor [_"Für Elise"_] WoO59 (c. 1810):
_Klavierstück_ in B-flat WoO60 (1818):










Piano Sonata no.27 in E-minor op.90 (1814):
Piano Sonata no.28 in A op.101 (bet. 1815-16):
Piano Sonata no.29 in B-flat [_Hammerklavier_] op.106 (bet. 1817-18):


----------



## Rmathuln

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable'*
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta, cond.
Rec. 1974

*CD #27 FROM:








*


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Rmathuln said:


> *Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable'*
> Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
> Zubin Mehta, cond.
> Rec. 1974
> 
> *CD #27 FROM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always thought it was hillarious that there's an entire Contrabassoon part that remaims tacet the whole piece, just to play a single note :lol:


----------



## mparta

Came today.  Interested to hear the 5th, the most popular I think but not my favorite. Sells well on the big horn tune in the finale.

The 8th is to me the greatest of his works, so hearing this performance should make a mark.

I don't know the 12th. No better place to learn, i hope


----------



## Coach G

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> I always thought it was hillarious that there's an entire Contrabassoon part that remaims tacet the whole piece, just to play a single note :lol:


In movies they call it a "cameo". Like in _It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World_; and the Three Stooges appeared as firemen for all of 9 seconds.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Vaughan Williams: 
Symphony No. 1 'A London Symphony'
Symphony No. 8*
Hallé Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli, cond.
Rec. 1957 (2) , 1956 (8)

Original Pye recordings

*CD #22 FROM:








*


----------



## Musicaterina

Franz Schubert: String Quartet No.14 in D minor, D.810

played by the Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## SanAntone

*Frankel: Complete String Quartets*
Nomos Quartet


----------



## SanAntone

*Haydn, Mozart, Danzi, Farkas & Takács: Wind Quintets*
Quintett Wien









I was inspired by the *Beethoven vs. Danzi* thread to listen to this recording which collects several works by a variety of composers. Very nice.


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. Today; Stravinsky and Shostakovich conducted by Daniele Gatti.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 82 in C major "The Bear" (Hob I:82)

played by the Orchestra of the 18th Century, conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## Flamme

Another chance to hear the BBC National Orchestra of Wales perform Mahler's Sixth Symphony, in a concert recorded on the 20th of January 2017 in St David's Hall, Cardiff.

In the calm before the Mahlerian storm, the BBC National Chorus of Wales, conducted by Adrian Partington, perform Bruckner's serene yet intense motets - allow yourself to be swept away by the beautiful harmonies and uplifting clarity of combined voices. In contrast Mahler's sixth symphony swings from tragedy to elation - a truly epic work full of angst and drama that strikes the soul like a hammer (quite literally).

Bruckner: Ave Maria (1861 setting); Christus factus est (1884 setting); Os justi; Locus iste

7:50pm
Interval Music (from CD)
Mahler: Quartet movement in A minor 
Bruckner: Prelude and fugue in C minor

8.10pm
Mahler: Symphony No 6 in A minor

BBC National Chorus of Wales 
BBC National Orchestra of Wales 
Adrian Partington, Conductor
Thomas Søndergård, Conductor
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b08bbnh9


----------



## SearsPoncho

Joe B said:


> Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2" and "Symphony No. 6":


There are a lot of threads on overrated and underrated musicians, and Maestro Gerard Schwartz certainly deserves more credit for his frequent performances and recordings of relatively unknown American composers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hovhaness, Mysterious Mountain. Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## Coach G

SearsPoncho said:


> There are a lot of threads on overrated and underrated musicians, and Maestro Gerard Schwartz certainly deserves more credit for his frequent performances and recordings of relatively unknown American composers.


Walter Piston is a great composer of symphonies whose symphonies were all composed within the 20th century. Of those who composed mammoth symphony cycles (8 or more), entirely with the 20th century were Dmitry Shostakovich, whose Symphonies #1-15 were the finest of all, followed in no particular order by the 9 by Vaughan Williams, 8 by Walter Piston, 9 (or 10?) by Roy Harris, William Schuman and Roger Sessions, the 8 by Rautavaara (I can't spell his first name without looking it up); the 60+ by Alan Hovhaness, and then the 9 by Malcolm Arnold, along with Bax and Myaskovsky who I'm not that familiar with but were also probably great, or so I've read on TC, and I'd like to get to Bax and Myaskovsky somewhere down the line, as well.


----------



## elgar's ghost

SanAntone said:


> *Frankel: Complete String Quartets*
> Nomos Quartet
> 
> View attachment 149489


I had no idea that these had been recorded! Please report back with what you think.


----------



## Guest002

I've always wanted a pet ermine.
Philippe Verdelot, _Madrigals for a Tudor king_, David Skinner directing 'Almire'


----------



## Rambler

*Sharon Bezaly: Nordic Spell* on BIS









Nordic Flute Concertos from the last 20 years, dedicated to and played by Sharon Bezaly.

The concertos are-

Aho: Concerto for Flute and Orchestra with the Lahti Symphony Otchestra condicted by Osmo Vamska

Tomasson: Flute Concerto No 2 with the Iceland Symphony Orchestra conducted by Bernhardur Wilkinson

Lindberg: The World of Montuagretta with the Swedish Chamber Orchestra conducted by the composer.


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Hovhaness, Mysterious Mountain. Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*
> 
> View attachment 149498


By so many miles the greatest Concerto for Orchestra. The playing and the conducting are integrated to a depth that I hear nowhere else. Those choirs in the Game of pairs-- wow. It's not just the playing, there are plenty of great orchestras but none greater than this and the way in which Reiner makes this music "mean" what it was born to say is a thing of glory.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Nielsen: Aladdin Suite*
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen, cond.
Rec. 1989


----------



## SanAntone

*Muhly: Cello Concerto*
Zuill Bailey • 2015


----------



## SanAntone

elgars ghost said:


> I had no idea that these had been recorded! Please report back with what you think.


I think they are fantastic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

I was reading an interview with Simone Dinnerstein where she mentions this recording as melding the orchestra with the violin "so it felt like a breathing organism integrated with the violin." Well, that's reason enough to pull this out of my CD stack.


----------



## Guest002

Nicolai Miaskovsky. Something called "Links", according to my cataloguing -which seems a bit 'off' and lacking specifics at this point 
Evgeny Svetlanov, Symphony Orchestra of the Russian Federation, USSR Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rambler

*And Comes The Day - Carols and Antiphons for Advent* The Queens' Chapel Players directed by Silas Wollston on Orchid Classics









A bit late with this choral selection!


----------



## 13hm13

MADETOJA, L.: Symphony No. 2 / Kullervo / Elegy (Helsinki Philharmonic, Storgards)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149515


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

String Quartets

Emerson String Quartet

1996/1997; reissued 2010


----------



## HenryPenfold

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 149515
> 
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> 
> String Quartets
> 
> Emerson String Quartet
> 
> 1996/1997; reissued 2010


:clap: :cheers::tiphat:


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Symphony No. 7 In A Major, Op. 92
Bruno Walter Conducting Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra Of New York
Columbia Masterworks ‎- ML 4414, Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1951.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with 5 more from the Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition:

1. *Richard Strauss*: _Also Sprach Zarathustra_; _Till Eulenspiegal_; _Don Juan_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Sony's Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition VOL 84
2. *Stravinsky*: _Symphony of the Psalms_ (Leonard Bernstein/London Symphony Orchestra w/The Bach Festival Chorus); _Concerto for Piano and Winds_; _Pulcinella Suite_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Seymour Lipkin, piano, on _Concerto for Piano and Winds_) Sony's Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition VOL 86
3. *Janacek*: _Glagolitic Mass_; *Poulenc*: _Gloria_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Westminster Choir & soloists) Sony's Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition VOL 41
4. *Copland*: _Danzon Cubano_; _El Salon Mexico_; *Oscar Fernandez*: _Batuque_; *Grofe*: _Grand Canyon Suite_; *Camargo Guarnieri*: _Danse Brasiliera_; *Villa-Lobos*: _Bachiana Brasiliera #5_; *Revueltas*: _Sensemaya_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Netania Davrath, soprano on _Bachiana Brosiliera #5_) Sony's Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition VOL 27
5. *Hindemith*: _Symphony in E-Flat_; _Symphony Metamorphoses on Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_; _Concert Music for Strings Orchestra and Brass_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Sony's Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition VOL 38

So here we have more from Leonard Bernstein's Columbia years when the majority of his albums were recorded with his New York Philharmonic Orchestra; and as I said before, he really makes it swing! We start with some really great orchestral showpieces by Richard Strauss, and then move on to Stravinsky who Bernstein sustains with an equal measure of forward thrust, energy and enthusiasm.

We then go to Janacek's _Glagolitic Mass_ which is interesting enough, but what I really like on this disc is Poulenc's _Gloria_ which is part sacred, part comedy, and all the way through a well-structured and very fine piece of music.

Next up is some potpourri of music from the Western Hemisphere starting with some Latin-American picture postcards by Aaron Copland making _Danzon Cubano_ and _El Salon Mexico_ the American answer to such pieces as Debussy's _Iberia_, Ravel's _Spanish Rhapsody_, and Rimsky-Korsakov's _Cappriccio Espanol_.

Then we move on to Grofe's _Grand Canyon Suite_ which I always viewed as America's own version of Beethoven's _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_. As with Beethoven's _Pastorale_, the first movement opens with morning. With Beethoven we hear the birds waking up in the morning, and with Grofe it's all the colors of the Grand Canyon reflecting off the morning sun. In Beethoven's _Pastorale_ the second movement takes us to a gentle stream, but Grofe takes us into the painted desert. Beethoven's third movement takes us to a village gathering of country folk; but Grofe's third movement takes us to some other country folk who are on the trail. Though the order from here on out gets slightly out of sequence with one another, _Pastorale_ and _Grand Canyon_ both wrap things up with a thunderstorm and the return to nature's beauty.

We ride out disc four with some odds and ends by Latin America's finest composers, highlighted by Villa-Lobos' passionate _Bachiana Brasiliera #5_ and Sensemaya by _Revueltas_ that takes me back to the time when I stood in awe of the Mayan ruins at Tikal.

We round things out with the music of Paul Hindemith, who Bernstein should be credited for bringing into the public eye. Hindemith has often been categorized a boring academic composer. The critic, Michael Walsh wrote in his book _Who's Afraid of Classical Music_, that Hindemith was "The guy who wrote a zillion sonatas for every combination of instruments that no one ever listens to." And for many years I pretty much went along with that, but as I'm now firmly grounded in middle age, I've developed an appreciation for great craftsmanship in music, and I've come to see Mozart, Brahms, Stravinsky, and Schoenberg (as different as their music is from one another), as among those great craftsmen of music. I think this would also account for my reassessment of Paul Hindemith as a very fine and interesting composer along that same line.


----------



## pmsummer

DURATIONS I-V
COPTIC LIGHT*
*Morton Feldman*
Ensemble Avantarde
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin*
Michael Morgan - conductor*
_
CPO_


----------



## senza sordino

I had a busy week and I got behind here reading about your listening and posting myself. Here's what I've been listening to:

Haydn Concerto for Violin and Harpsichord, Cello Concerti nos 1 and 2 (Disk two from my collection of CDs)









Haydn Symphonies 81 and 45 'Farewell' (Spotify)









Beethoven Piano Sonatas 4, 5, 6, and 7 (Spotify)









Schumann Cello Concerto and Piano Trio no 1 (Spotify)









Bruckner Symphony no 9 (Spotify)


----------



## Rmathuln

*CPE Bach:*
Keyboard Sonata , Suite
Miklós Spanyi, clavichord


----------



## Rmathuln

elgars ghost said:


> I had no idea that these had been recorded! Please report back with what you think.


The whole set is marvelous:

*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000001S1P/

*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.8 in F major, op.93. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic (1977 recording)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Short and sweet:


----------



## Ad Astra

*








HvK - Dvorák: Symphony No.9*

splendid


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin in Alexander Scriabin's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Rogerx

Ries: String Quartets, Vol. 3

Schuppanzigh Quartet

Ries, Ferdinand: String Quartet No. 1 Op. 70/1 in F major
Ries, Ferdinand: String Quartet No. 5 Op. 126/2 in C minor
Ries, Ferdinand: String Quintet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 68


----------



## Gothos

Currently listening to Disc 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (alto), Horst Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Works

Cyril Huvé (piano)

Busoni: Elegien, K249
Busoni: Elegies, BV249
Busoni: Indianische Tagebuch, Book 1 (Indian Diary), K 267
Busoni: Sonatina No. 2, BV259
Busoni: Sonatina No. 6 (Chamber Fantasy on Themes from Bizet's Carmen)
Busoni: Toccata 'Preludio, Fantasia, Ciaccona' BV287


----------



## Rogerx

Helga Dernesch (mezzo-soprano)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra Women's Chorus
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1982-11-16
Recording Venue: Orchestra Hall, Chicago


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening:


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Requiem, Biblical Songs & Te Deum

Ailyn Pérez, Christianne Stotijn, Michael Spyres, Jan Martínik, Kateřina Kněžíková, Svatopluk Sem; Czech Philharmonic, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Jiří Bělohlávek, Jakub Hrůša


----------



## Chilham

Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices

Philippe Herreweghe

Collegium Vocale Gent










Byrd: Great Service

Colm Carey

Odyssean Ensemble, Christian Wilson


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wolfie and Ludo - various piano works part nine of nine for late morning and early afternoon.

_Adagio and Allegro_ in F-minor for mechanical organ K594, arr. for piano duet (1790):
_Fantasia_ in F-minor for mechanical organ K608, arr. for piano duet (1791):










Eight variations in F on the song _"Ein Weib ist das herrlichste Ding"_ from the singspiel _Der Dumme Gärtner aus dem Gebirge_ by Benedikt Schack K613 (1791):










Piano Sonata no.30 in E op.109 (1820):
Piano Sonata no.31 in A-flat op.110 (1821):
Piano Sonata no.32 in C-minor op.111 (bet. 1821-22):










_(11) Bagatelles_ op.119 (1822):
_(6) Bagatelles_ op.126 (1823):










_33 Veränderungen über einen Walzer von Diabelli_ op.120 (bet. 1819-23):


----------



## 13hm13

Lyapunov - Symphony no.2 - Svetlanov
USSR State Symphony Orchestra
Evgeny Svetlanov - conductor


----------



## Guest002

John Rutter's _Requiem_.
Timothy Brown and the choir of Clare College, Cambridge.


----------



## Guest002

I found the Rutter a little sugary, I'm afraid. But this is much more acidic!
Albert Roussell's _Concerto pour piano_
David Stern, Ensemble Orchestral de Paris, Alexandre Tharaud (piano).
Suitably spiky for a Sunday sojourn...


----------



## Malx

A cold sunny morning, what to play? Something Russian maybe - so I continued with my run through of the Shostakovich Symphonies.

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 10 - Moscow PO, Kirill Kondrashin. *


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Vol. 12 Op. 17, 2 4 6

Leipzig Quartet


----------



## haziz




----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: String Quartet Op. 2 No. 1 in A major (Hob III:7)

played by the Piccolo Concerto Wien


----------



## Chilham

It's Handel-week coming up for me. The Messiah, Coronation Anthems, Birthday odes, Music for Royal Fireworks, Israel in Egypt and overtures and arias from Solomon, Serse, Rinaldo, Acis and Galatea, and Alcina, as well as planned listening that includes Mendelssohn, Mozart, and Glass Symphonies, a bunch of stuff from Higden, and Fauré, and Strauss' Der Rosenkavalier, A lot fit in, so I'm getting a head start today.










Handel: Concerti Grossi Op. 6

Martin Gester

Arte dei Suonatori


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 21 & 25
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Musicaterina

Michael Haydn: Concerto for viola & organ in C major (P 55, MH 41)

played by Stephen Shingles, viola; Simon Preston, organ and The Academy of St Martin in the Fields conducted by Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## haziz




----------



## Musicaterina

Michael Haydn: Symphony No. 10 in F major (P 45, MH 51) played by the Slovak Chamber Orchestra conducted by Bohdan Warchal


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

This time Vernet,continuing later with Beekman.

CD 1


----------



## Baxi

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
*Die Schöpfung*
Agnes Giebel, Sopran
Waldemar Kmennt, Tenor
Gottlieb Frick, Bass
Chor & Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Eugen Jochum
1963


----------



## Musicaterina

Today is Michael-Haydn-Day for me, so I will particularly listen to music composed by Michael Haydn.

Now to the Symphony in A, No.5 (1763) played by the Slovak Chamber Orchestra conducted by Bohdan Warchal


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Radio Symphony Orchestra, Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber - various works part one scattered throughout the rest of this afternoon. With the amount of snow that suddenly fell around here last night perhaps it would have been more in keeping to have chosen a Nordic or Russian composer but I've long been meaning to get reacquainted with Barber's music.

_Three Sketches_ for piano WoO (1923-24):
_Interlude I_ [_for Jeanne_] for piano WoO (1931):










_A Slumber Song of the Madonna_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Alfred Noyes] (1925):
_There's Nae Lark_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Algernon Charles Swinburne] (1927):
_Dover Beach_ for baritone and string quartet op.3 [Text: Matthew Arnold] (1931):
_Three Songs_ for voice and piano op.2 [Texts: A.E. Housman/James Stephens] (1927, 1928 and 1934):
_Love at the Door_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: John Addington Symonds] (1934):
_Serenader_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: George Dillon] (1934):
_Love's Caution_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: W.H. Davies] (1935):
_Night Wanderers_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: W.H. Davies] (1935):
_Of That So Sweet Imprisonment_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: James Joyce] (1935):
_Strings in the Earth and Air_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: James Joyce] (1935):










_Overture: The School for Scandal_ for orchestra op.5 (1931):
Symphony no.1 for orchestra op.9 (1935-36):










_Adagio for Strings_ op.11a - arr. of the slow movement from the string quartet op.11 (1936):


----------



## eljr

Sunday morning mass with song


----------



## eljr

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> John Rutter's _Requiem_.
> Timothy Brown and the choir of Clare College, Cambridge.


A wonderful album.


----------



## Guest002

Josquin Desprez: _Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae_ 
A Sei Voci, Ensemble Labyrinthes, Les Saqueboutiers de Toulous, Maitrise Notre-Dame de Paris

A wonderful work, conjuring up the world of the late Mediaeval/early Renaissance. Also the first known example of a piece of music being based upon the sound of the letters of a man's name.


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.4 in E-flat major, WAB 104, the "Romantic". Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

First listen to this recording. So far, so good. The BPO sounds absolutely massive, crushing, at times. The Adagio has just started.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Vol.7 CD 2

I prefer the Beekman recordings,I feel more connected,it's a personal thing.


----------



## eljr




----------



## sbmonty

Langgaard: String Quartet No. 3
Kontra Quartet


----------



## Musicaterina

Michael Haydn: Violin Concerto in B flat major (P 53, MH 36) played by Barnabas Kelemen, violin, and the Erkel Ferenc Chamber Orchestra


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Falla: La vida breve

Manuel Cid (A Voice), Catherine Keen (Grandmother), William McGraw (Manuel) Gabriel Moreno (The Singer), Alicia Nafé (Salud), Karen Notare (Carmela), Antonio Ordoñez (Paco), Michael Wadsworth (Uncle Sarvaor)
May Festival Chorus, Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra
Jesús López Cobos


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #26 ("Les Adieux") - Claudio Arrau


Puccini - Turandot - Sutherland/Pavarotti/Caballe/Ghiaurov/Mehta/LPO/John Alldis Choir


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Poulenc at his most playful, which is saying a lot! :


----------



## Musicaterina

Michael Haydn: Flute Concerto in D (1766)

played by Iztván-Zsolt Nagy (flute) and the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra conducted by Adam Fischer


----------



## Dimace

This historical recording comes with the signature of* Øivin Fjeldstad,* the Norwegian conductor who, for the connoisseurs, is the absolute Grieg's expert. So, *Grieg's / Ibsen's Peer Gynt* in the best maybe (for me it is) recording can be found in LP (certainly) and (maybe) in CD format. Listen the Morning Mood! It sounds so differently. This (for many listeners) beautiful but, somehow, monotonous part, sounds heavenly. The Arab Dance is also fantastic. Slower and more condense. Super excellent, rare, I could say UNIQUE 1XLP from Decca London from 1958. The LP is presented here (the first UK issue) is expensive. No worries though. This recording can be found in very cheap issues, where, this is good, the sound could be better. MUST HAVE.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, The Pines of Rome. Hovhaness, Mysterious Mountain*


----------



## Ad Astra

The children requested this


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Xenakis - Metastasis (Le Roux/Vanguard)
Stockhousen - Carre (composer +/DGG)*


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Richard Strauss's "Salome's Dance of the Seven Veils":


----------



## Joe B

Neeme Jarvi leading the Scottish National Orchestra in Richard Strauss's "Ein Heldenleben":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149542


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas for soprano
BWV 152, 199, 202

Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Andreas Wolf, bass-baritone
Freiburger Barockorchester
Petra Müllejans, director

2017


----------



## Guest002

Oh, this is very jolly music! Impossible to feel morose listening to it, I think! Think William Boyce with European panache; or Mozart with a smile.
Franz Ignaz Beck, _Sinfonia No. 2_ 
Donald Armstrong conducting the New Zealand Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: The Final Concert

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92/ Britten: Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes, Op. 33a

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphonies No. 94-97 & 99

Orchestra of the 18th Century


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening has been quite eclectic recently.

Starting with my earliest recent listening, I cannot remember the specific piece but a piece of York Bowen’s Solo Piano music included in Joop Celis’ Bowen box set. It may have been the “3 Sketches for Piano” Op.43 or the “Piano Sonatina in C major” Op.144.

Moving on, I also enjoyed a Christmas Gift I received - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart’s “Don Giovanni” performed by the Philharmonia under the baton of Carlo Maria Giulini. This classic recording has for one reason or another slipper under my radar until receiving it as a gift. I love this recording and I am going to spend more time relistening to this. 

Robert Schumann is a composer whose Symphonies I have enjoyed and following one Hurwitz’s YouTube videos, I decided to stream Christoph von Dohnanyi’s cycle with the Cleveland Orchestra. Dohnanyi’s Wiener Mendelssohn is my favourite Mendelssohn Cycle by far and his various recordings have never disappointed. His Schumann maintains his standards and these performances are beautiful. They don’t surpass Sawallisch’s Dresden recordings but I really enjoyed them and rate them highly.

I adore Gabriel Fauré’s chamber music and his Piano Quartets, performed by the Fine Arts Quartet with Christina Ortiz are very enjoyable. The Fine Arts Quartet have never let me down and these performances are beautiful. Christina Ortiz complements the ensemble and plays beautifully. I especially enjoy the Adagios at the moment.

I revisited an arrangement of Richard Strauss’ Elektra in an orchestral suite performed by Manfred Honeck and the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra. It’s an interesting complement to the full work. I really enjoy this arrangement. 

My current listening is a return to a performance I have always enjoyed. Tchaikovsky’s Sixth Symphony “Pathetique” by Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Berliner Philharmoniker. I don’t claim this to be the greatest performance in any sense or even necessarily my favourite but one that I have always enjoyed and returned to. Likely my third to fifth preferred recording of the work.


----------



## eljr

Puccini: Turandot

Andrea Bocelli (Calaf), Jennifer Wilson (Turandot), Alexander Tsymbalyuk (Timur), German Olvera (Ping), Valentino Buzza (Pang), Pablo Garcia Lopez (Pong), Jessica Nuccio (Liù), Javier Agullo (Altoum/Prince of Persia)

Orquestra de la Comunitat Valenciana, Zubin Mehta

Release Date: 31st Jul 2015
Catalogue No: 4788293
Label: Decca
Length: 1 hour 56 minutes

CD I


----------



## ELbowe

*After a double wash and vac this old LP sounds not too bad for $1. 
Beethoven, Suk Trio ‎- Piano Trios - Op. 1, No. 3 / Op. 70, No. 1 ("Geistertrio")
Supraphon ‎- SUA 10523 LP Czechoslovakia 1963*


----------



## Guest002

This was a Hurwitz recommendation from a while back, I think. I seem to recall he called it 'Dialysis music' or some such: something to while away the time without being too challenging or tricksy. It _is_ attractive and pleasant.

Geirr Rveitt, Hardanger Tunes Suite No. 1, Bjarte Engeset conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*Le Chansonnier Cordiforme*


----------



## cougarjuno

A nice grab bag of Milhaud symphonic works


----------



## Joachim Raff

Gade Symphony #1


----------



## Musicaterina

Michael Haydn: Symphony No.28 in C major (Perger 19)

played by the Slovak Chamber Orchestra conducted by Bohdan Warchal


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Samuel Barber - part two for tonight.

_Beggar's Song_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: W.H. Davies] (1936):
_Three Songs_ for voice and piano op.10 [Texts: James Joyce] (1936):
_In the Dark Pinewood_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: James Joyce] (1937):
_Four Songs_ for voice and piano op.13 [Texts: Gerard Manley Hopkins/W.B. Yeats/James Agee/Frederic Prokosch] (1937, 1938 and 1940):
_Two Songs_ for voice and piano op.18 [Texts: Robert Horan/Jose Garcia Villa] (1942 and 1943):










Violin Concerto op.14 (1939-40):
_Second Essay for Orchestra_ op.17 (1942):










_First Essay for Orchestra_ op.12 (1937):
Symphony no.2 for orchestra op.19 (1944 - rev. by 1949):










_Excursions_ - four pieces for piano op.20 (1942-44):










_Capricorn Concerto_ for flute, oboe, trumpet and string orchestra op.21 (1944):


----------



## Musicaterina

Michael Haydn: Symphony No.27 in B flat major (Perger 18)

played by the Slovak Chamber Orchestra conducted by Bohdan Warchal


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Musicaterina

And the Michael-Haydn-Day is going on...

Michael Haydn: Symphony No.5 in A major (Perger 3)

played by the Slovak Chamber Orchestra conducted by Bohdan Warchal


----------



## Flamme

In a change to the advertised concert, another chance to hear the BBC Singers perform Handel's dramatic oratorio Israel in Egypt. Gergely Madaras makes a welcome return with the BBC Singers, who join forces with the Academy of Ancient Music for a thrilling evening of Old Testament retribution and triumph, with soloists from the BBC Singers.

Recorded in May 2019 at Milton Court, Barbican, and introduced by Martin Handley.

Handel: Israel in Egypt
BBC Singers 
Academy of Ancient Music
Gergely Madaras (conductor)








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00050d0


----------



## Guest002

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 149548
> 
> 
> Gade Symphony #1


Yes, it was a good video wasn't it (11'26")?
I can't say I'd ever heard of him before either.


----------



## Musicaterina

Michael Haydn: Symphony No.10 in F major (Perger 45)

played by the Slovak Chamber Orchestra conducted by Bohdan Warchal


----------



## Guest002

Antonín Dvořák's _Stabat Mater_
Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Symphonieorchester & Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks

PS. And it's a _fabulous_ work! Just had the other half in inquiring who it was by, which means it *must* be good to move that particular mountain (or, to mix a metaphor or two, that particular cultural desert)!


----------



## Rambler

*Dufay: Missa L'homme arme & Motetes* The Hilliard Ensemble on EMI









In my limited collection of early music (pre-baroque) Dufay seems to me a pivotal figure between the medieval world, with it's distinctly piquant harmonies, and the world of the renaissance. I find this music quietly compelling in it's measured progress.


----------



## Bkeske

Breaking out one of my RCO Live boxes....


----------



## vincula

Spinnin' this glorious vinyl right now:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rambler

*Marc-Antoine Charperntier: Histoires Sacrees* Ensemble Crrespondances directed by Sebastian Dauce on harmonia mundi
















Charpentier is a composer whose music I have greatly enjoyed - although I really haven't heard a large amount.

This is a fine set.


----------



## Bkeske

Another from the RCO #6 set....


----------



## senza sordino

Haydn String Quartets Op 64 #1-6, two disks from Spotify









Beethoven Piano Sonatas 8 'Pathetique', 9, 10 and 11, Disk three from Spotify









Schubert String Quartets 14 'Death and the Maiden' and 13 'Rosemunde' from my collection of CDs









Schubert Symphonies 8 'Unfinished' and 9 'Great' from my collection of CDs. 









Bruckner Symphony no 3, from Spotify


----------



## SanAntone

*Klezmer Dreams - Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind*
André Moisan









*Osvaldo Golijov* is a favorite composer of mine, I really like how he brings in various vernacular musics in a classical style that is unique and rewarding. _The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind_ is an early work, but one of his best.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Last of my Poulenc listening (until day after tomorrow) :


----------



## Joe B

Timothy Brown leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge in music by Sir John Tavener:


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD player with 5 from Sony's Bernstein Century series with some rarities from the Columbia years:

1-2: *Bach*: _St. Matthew Passion_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra/The Collegiate Chorale/The Boys' Choir of the Church of Transfiguration w/soloists); also included _"Bernstein Discusses the St. Matthew Passion"_
3. *Nikolai Lopatnikoff*: _Concertino for Orchestra_; *Luigi Dallapiccola*: _Tartina for Violin and Orchestra_; *Harold Shapero*: _Symphony for Classical Orchestra_ (Leonard Bernstein/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Ruth Posseit, violin, on _Tartina for Violin and Orchestra_)
4. *Gyorgy Ligeti*: _Atmospheres_; *Morton Feldman*: _Out of "Last Pieces"_; _Four Improvisations for Orchestra_;*Edison Denisov*: _Cresendo e Diminuendo_; *Gunther Schuller*: _Triplum_; *Olivier Messiaen*: _Trois Petites Liturgies de la Presence Divine_ (Leonard Bernstien/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Paul Jacobs, piano; John Canarina, ondes martenot; and the Women's Chorus of the Choral Arts Society on _Trois Petites Liturgies de la Presence Divine_)
5. *Ives*: _The Unanswered Question_; _Holidays Symphony_; _Central Park in the Dark_; *Elliot Carter*: _Concerto for Orchestra_ (Leonard Bernstien/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Seiji Ozawa and Maurice Peress, co-conductors on _Central Park in the Dark_)

By-and-large Leonard Bernstein avoided the Baroque repertoire, covering the usual big hits by the Big Three of the Baroque Era: Handel, Vivaldi, and Bach such as _Messiah_, _The Four Seasons_, and the _St. Matthew Passion_ respectively. He did a few other Vivaldi concertos, the Bach _Piano Concerto #1_ with Glenn Gould and the _Double Violin Concerto_ with Isaac Stern and Yehudi Menuhin, and not much else; and after he switched over to DG I don't think Bernstein did anything Baroque at all. If you're a purist, a certainly if your of the HIP persuasion, you might not like Bernstein's thoroughly un-HIP, abridged and translated into English, _St. Matthew Passion_, but I think it's quite good taken for what it is, and for me it was good _St. Matthew_ starter kit that helped me to understand Bach's musical and religious vision. And the CD set is no less valuable for Bernstein's "Discussion on the The St. Matthew Passion" used for filler.

The remaining three discs sees Bernstien in an even more unusual mode as he uncovers what was then contemporary and what remains some music of the most abstract and ultra-modern composers of the 20th century. With the exception of Charles Ives, who Bernstein covered and discussed often; Bernstein may not have loved this music because he usually avoided it, and like the above mentioned Baroque fare, did not revisit these composers or any music along the same lines after he switched over to DG. Even so, Bernstein chose not to do the obligatory Second School of Vienna album or group of albums that was done by the likes of Karajan and Ormandy, and instead of the usual Schoenberg, Berg & Webern venue (It sounds like a Viennese law firm); he strikes out on a different path with some other composers who were doing interesting things during the 1950s and 1960s. If you have an aversion to the abstract and the ultra-modern, do not fear the music of the music of Lopatnikoff, Dallapiccola, and Shapero, as they are actually quite listenable, especially Dallapiccola who with his Italian touch, manages to make 12-tone music sound a bit bright and sunny. Moving on to Ligeti, Feldman, Denisov, Schuller, and Messiaen; things do start to get far out, as far out as Bernstein ever gets, but he I think Bernstein does his best to be sincere. We end with the music of Ives to which Bernstein was a champion, and then Elliot Carter, who still mystifies (not music to break out at a party!), but I guess Bernstein wanted to show that he could do Carter and the like as good as anyone, of he wanted to.

I saw in a Bernstein lecture on YouTube once, where he said that he believed in tonality; but Bernstein also believed in what his friend and mentor, Dimitri Mitropoulos once said, that there is a "sportive element in music"; so maybe Bernstein climbs that mountain of atonality just because it's there.


----------



## Bkeske

Released 1999. Every time I stumble across and spin this CD, I wonder why I don't think of it more often.


----------



## Chilham

Handel: Water Music

Trevor Pinnock

The English Consort, Simon Standage, Elizabeth Wilcock


----------



## SanAntone

*Bartok: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2*
Faust, Isabelle


----------



## mparta

Coach G said:


> Today I loaded up the CD player with 5 from Sony's Bernstein Century series with some rarities...
> he strikes out on a different path with some other composers who were doing interesting things during the 1950s and 1960s. If you have an aversion to the abstract and the ultra-modern, do not fear the music of the music of Lopatnikoff, Dallapiccola, and Shapero, as they are actually quite listenable, especially Dallapiccola who with his Italian touch, manages to make 12-tone music sound a bit bright and sunny. Moving on to Ligeti, Feldman, Denisov, Schuller, and Messiaen; things do start to get far out, as far out as Bernstein ever gets, but he I think Bernstein does his best to be sincere. We end with the music of Ives to which Bernstein was a champion, and then Elliot Carter, who still mystifies (not music to break out at a party!), but I guess Bernstein wanted to show that he could do Carter and the like as good as anyone, of he wanted to.
> 
> I saw in a Bernstein lecture on YouTube once, that he believed in tonality; but Bernstein also believed in what his friend and mentor, Dimitri Mitropoulos once said, that there is a "sportive element in music"; so maybe Bernstein climbs that mountain of atonality just because it's there.


Why the Shapero is little known I cannot understand, that is a great piece of music, both in this performance and the LA Phil/Previn performance.


----------



## Coach G

Bkeske said:


> Released 1999. Every time I stumble across and spin this CD, I wonder why I don't think of it more often.
> 
> View attachment 149569


The cover photo makes me long for the good old days when you could talk a walk with a friend on a busy city street and stand close and not have to worry. I almost forget what it was like.


----------



## Coach G

SanAntone said:


> *Bartok: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2*
> Faust, Isabelle
> 
> View attachment 149572


Now that's more like what I'm used to..

See the above post.


----------



## Bkeske

Coach G said:


> The cover photo makes me long for the good old days when you could talk a walk with a friend on a busy city street and stand close and not have to worry. I almost forget what it was like.


Absolutely Coach. Strange days we are living in.


----------



## Bkeske

Released 1995


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Bach: Cantatas BWV 72,73, 111, 156. Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir. Joanne Lunn, Sara Mingardo, Julian Podger, Stephen Varcoe.

(No picture)

Esenvalds: Translations. Ethan Sperry, Portland State University Chamber Choir. I'm not sure this is classical music but it sure is pretty.










Haydn: Symphonies 40-42. Adam Fischer. Austro Hungarian Haydn Orchestra.










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1. "Winter Dreams" Abbado/ Chicago. It's freezing here, so this seemed a good choice.










Schubert: String Quartets 9 & 14. Chiaroscuro Quartet. Outstanding interpretations.


----------



## Bkeske

Released 1998


----------



## haziz




----------



## Conrad2

Max Richter: Memoryhouse
Release Year: 2002
Label: Late Junction
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

Released in 1994. I believe I got this in a 'batch buy' on eBay. Don't think I've ever listened to it until now. Why? I'm sure that deco style type font 'turned me off to it'. Funny how little things can have an effect. Anyway, I looked beyond it, and spinning right now....


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Tonight's listening:


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven, Pastoral Symphony (Krauss/VPO/1952)


----------



## Bkeske

From the RCA Victor Red Seal 6 CD box set released in 1993. CD#6, symphonies 8 & 9.


----------



## Rogerx

Hoffmeister, Stamitz & M. Haydn: Viola Concertos

Andra Darzina (viola) & Juergen Essl (organ)

Urban Camerata


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg & Schumann: Piano Concertos

Stephen Kovacevich (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Gothos

Symphony No.2 is still one of my favourites.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Carl Nielsen - Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable"*

Piggybacking off an earlier post.


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini Discoveries

Orchestra Filarmonica Della Scala, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## KenOC

Weinberg: Cello concerto in d minor op.43, played by Sol Gabetta. Very Nice!


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3/ Wagner: Tannhäuser: Overture

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Chilham

Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face ...

Haggis and eggs for breakfast for me. I'm not Scottish, I just love haggis and eggs! Happy Burns' "Night" to all of our Scottish friends.










Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"

Sir John Eliot Gardiner

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## HerbertNorman

CPE Bach concerto in D for flute and orchestra

Composer I do enjoy , transitional figure between Barok and Classical era .


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber - various works part three for late morning and afternoon.

Cello Concerto op.22 (1945):
Suite for orchestra from the ballet _Medea_ op.23 (1946-47):










_Knoxville: Summer of 1915_ for soprano and orchestra op.24 [Text: James Agee] (1947):










Sonata for piano op.26 (1949):










_Nuvoletta_ - song for voice and piano op.25 [Text: James Joyce] (1947):
_(5) Mélodies passagères_ for voice and piano op.27 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1950-51):
_(10) Hermit Songs_ for voice and piano op.29 [Texts: anon. medieval Irish] (1953):


----------



## Guest002

Bohuslav Martinů's _Nipponari_.
Jiří Bělohlávek, Prague Symphony Orchestra and an uncredited soprano (as far as I can tell, anyway).
The sound is pretty awful. I wondered if it was a 1950s mono at one point, but since it is credited to Bělohlávek and has a big 'Digital Recording' label, plus a recording date of 1988, I have to conclude the recording engineer was merely having a bad day that day.


----------



## Guest002

Eugene Goossens, Symphony No. 1
Richard Hickox, Melbourne Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Vol.8 CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Josephslegende

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Festmarsch
Feuersnot 
Liebesszene (from Feuersnot)


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000p83x
Sir Mark Elder conducts The Halle Orchestra in a concert recorded in November 2020 at Manchester's Bridgewater Hall.

The music includes the world premiere of Huw Watkins's "Fanfare for The Halle", a suite of pieces from Wagner's opera "Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg" and Brahms's Symphony No.1. There's also a chance to hear baritone Roderick Williams' singing in his own orchestration of George Butterworth's 6 songs from "A Shropshire Lad".

During the interval you can hear Huw Watkins in his role as a pianist, performing EJ Moeran's Cello Sonata with his brother, the cellist Paul Watkins.

Huw Watkins - Fanfare for The Halle (world premiere)
Wagner - Suite from "Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg"
The Halle
Sir Mark Elder (conductor)

20.10

EJ Moeran - Cello Sonata in A minor
Paul Watkins (cello) 
Huw Watkins (piano)

20.30

Brahms - Symphony No.1 in C minor, Op.68
George Butterworth orch. Roderick Williams - 6 Songs from "A Shropshire Lad"
Roderick Williams (baritone)
The Halle
Sir Mark Elder (conductor)

Presented by Ian Skelly

Followed by a selection of trio sonatas on disc.


----------



## Malx

Recently returned from our now once weekly food shopping expedition - thankfully Monday mornings tend to be quiet.
What better way to start this particular day, following Chilham's lead:

*Arnold, Tam O'Shanter Overture - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley (featuring Derek James on solo trombone).*

*Mendelssohn, Scottish Symphony ( No 3) - Berlin RSO, Vladimir Ashkenazy.*


----------



## haziz

Haydn - Symphony No. 104 "London"
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra - Adam Fischer

I have not listened to any of Haydn's late symphonies in a fairly long while. I remember finding them pleasant, but are not in my first rank of favorites. I am trying to remind myself how I feel about them, in view of one of games/polls going on within this forum.


----------



## Guest002

Karl Goldmark's Violin Concerto No. 1
Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony Orchesra, Nai-Yuan Hu (violin).
Dreadful album art, but the music is much, much better!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Liszt: Excursions

Teo Gheorghiu (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## haziz

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 149590
> 
> 
> Karl Goldmark's Violin Concerto No. 1
> Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony Orchesra, Nai-Yuan Hu (violin).
> Dreadful album art, but the music is much, much better!


A great performance of two lesser known violin concertos that deserve better exposure and play time.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: REQUIEM For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149592


*Johannes Brahms*

Hungarian Dances Nos. 1-21

Budapest Symphony Orchestra
István Bogár, conductor

1988


----------



## SanAntone

*Debussy: Preludes, Book 1 | Estampes*
Javier Perianes


----------



## Bourdon

*Alla Venetiana*


----------



## Joe B

Gothos said:


> View attachment 149582
> 
> 
> Symphony No.2 is still one of my favourites.


One of my favorite CD's!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Part of my "stop buying new music and listen to what you have" project: Berwald 4th


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120

Stephen Kovacevich (piano)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

A very rainy Medieval Monday here. You know, I quite liked MCA Classics Catalog (now owned by DG) ...don't think there's a single MCA disk, that I was exposed to in any case, that I much disliked.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #28, Op.101 - Claudio Arrau


Shostakovich - Piano Quintet - Borodin Trio + 2


Langgaard - String Quartet #3 - Nightingale Quartet


----------



## eljr

Puccini: Turandot

Andrea Bocelli (Calaf), Jennifer Wilson (Turandot), Alexander Tsymbalyuk (Timur), German Olvera (Ping), Valentino Buzza (Pang), Pablo Garcia Lopez (Pong), Jessica Nuccio (Liù), Javier Agullo (Altoum/Prince of Persia)

Orquestra de la Comunitat Valenciana, Zubin Mehta

Release Date: 31st Jul 2015
Catalogue No: 4788293
Label: Decca
Length: 1 hour 56 minutes

CD II


----------



## Guest002

Jack Moeran's _Symphony in G minor_. 
David Lloyd-Jones and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Strauss: Josephslegende
> 
> Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


I need to steal this idea. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

R. Strauss: Josephslegende

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Release Date: 3rd Jun 2013
Catalogue No: CHSA5120
Label: Chandos
Length: 70 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
10th June 2013


----------



## Vasks

*Ries - Grand Festival Overture and Victory March (Griffiths/cpo)
C. Schumann - Two Romances, Op. 11 (Gelius/Arte Nova)
Goetz - Symphony in F (Albert/cpo)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber - various works part four for the rest of the afternoon. Strained a calf muscle trudging through the snow earlier so the stereo will probably be doing more work than usual until I stop hobbling like a penguin.

_Prayers of Kierkegaard_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.30 [Texts: Søren Kierkegaard] (1954):










Suite from the music for the ballet _Souvenirs_ for piano duet op.28, arr. for solo piano (1953):
_Nocturne_ [_Homage to John Field_] for piano op.33 (1959):










_Intermezzo_ for orchestra from the opera _Vanessa_ op.32 (1957-58):
_A Hand of Bridge_ - chamber opera in one act op.35 [Libretto: Gian Carlo Menotti] (1959):










_Toccata Festiva_ for organ and orchestra op.36 (1960):










Piano Concerto op.38 (1961-62):


----------



## Flamme

Chamber music by Gade, Nielsen and Mendelssohn played by members of Danish early music ensemble Concerto Copenhagen in a concert recorded last July at the Schleswig-Holstein Music Festival in Northern Germany

Presented by Fiona Talkington

7.30pm
Gade: String Octet in F, Op.17
Nielsen: Little Suite in A minor, Op.1
members of Concerto Copenhagen

8.20pm
Interval
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV.232 (excerpt)
Maria Keohane (soprano)
Joanne Lunn (soprano)
Alex Potter (countertenor)
Jan Kobow (tenor)
Peter Harvey (bass)
Concerto Copenhagen
Lars Ulrik Mortensen (conductor)

8.40pm
Mendelssohn: Octet in E flat, Op.20
members of Concerto Copenhagen

Image: Daniel Porcelli 








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qxwr


----------



## Malx

Two Symphonies by composers that hail from a country that also has a fondness for Burns:

*Prokofiev, Symphony No 1 - Los Angeles PO, Andre Previn.*

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 11 'The Year 1905' - Moscow PO, Kirill Kondrashin.*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Unnerving spacious accounts. Never heard renditions with such separation of the orchestra. May not be for everyone though. Clear, bright recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Mer and Images

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Joachim Raff

Gade Symphony #2


----------



## eljr

Walter Piston: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6

Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Gerard Schwarz

Release Date: 3rd Nov 2003
Catalogue No: 8559161
Label: Naxos
Series: American Classics
Length: 50 minutes


----------



## Guest002

László Lajtha's _Symphony 'Les Soli'_
Simone Fontanelli, Budapest Chamber Symphony Orchestra.

I am pretty certain this was purchased as a result of a David Hurwitz recommendation, but as he doesn't index/catalogue his videos very well, I can't now find the one where he mentioned it. It's very good, anyway.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Walter Piston: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6
> 
> Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Gerard Schwarz
> 
> Release Date: 3rd Nov 2003
> Catalogue No: 8559161
> Label: Naxos
> Series: American Classics
> Length: 50 minutes


1st listen? What did you think?


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas 1-2 & 3


----------



## mparta

Joe B said:


> 1st listen? What did you think?


I love the 6th and I don't think I know the 2nd. The great performance is from St. Louis, with the Incredible Flutist (suite, I think). That St. Louis orchestra with Slatkin was unbeatable in this repertory and as good as any orchestra in this country for certain things, but Slatkin is a very limited musician, great orchestra builder and for the American works in which he sort of specialized, he is as good as it gets. The Seattle orchestra is a step down as is Schwarz but that shouldn't do any harm with a work as wonderful as this. Maybe the reference recording would be an old Boston Symphony with Munch, included at least the Martinu 6th which is another wonderful piece.

Piston wonderful craftsman and the 6th again is something you will be glad to have found. If you're looking for an earworm (of the good kind) that you'll never be rid of, though, hear the tango from the Incredible Flutist. Slatkin again, although he's a little stiff in the hips for a tango.


----------



## Guest002

Richard Rodney Bennet's _Saxophone Concerto_.
Scott Dunn, BBC Concert Orchestra, John Harle (saxophonist).

I enjoy the saxophone sonority. I am not quite so convinced I enjoy the Richard Rodney Bennett sound-world! But it's by no means unpleasant.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> 1st listen? What did you think?


Yes, first listen. @mparta gives a nice blurb about it.

As with all music, I am enjoying it. :angel:


----------



## eljr

Il Giardino dei Sospiri

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Collegium 1704, Václav Luks

Release Date: 17th May 2019
Catalogue No: PTC5186725
Label: Pentatone
Length: 85 minutes
Nominee - Baroque Vocal
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Baroque Vocal
Nominee - Female Singer of the Year 
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Female Singer of the Year


----------



## Malx

Sampling this disc via Qobuz
*Liszt, Hungarian Rhapsodies - Georges Cziffra.*
Impressed enough to have ordered a used copy at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Musicaterina

Michael Haydn: Concerto for organ (or harpsichord), viola & orchestra in C major, MH 41

played by Wolfram Christ (viola) and the Kölner Kammerorchester conducted by Helmut Müller-Brühl


----------

